# Miami Fest



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

Show we aint all bout big rims


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Oct 3 2004, 01:47 PM
> *Show we aint all bout big rims
> [snapback]2263915[/snapback]​*


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 3 2004, 01:49 PM
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2263919[/snapback]​*


I dont understand what the fuck is so funny


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 3 2004, 02:17 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2264057[/snapback]​*


It said to post Lowriders. not that shit. Thats y we get clowned. :angry:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

classic angels


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ca agin


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ro miami


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

jjj


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

hhh


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

thats wat am talkin bout!! lets keep this post alive .


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

fkfkfk


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

hgshbdf


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

zdfhsdfnj


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

dfjtj


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

high end customs


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

soon to be lowridin on da streets, chillin in my backyard for right now


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

one more


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

djsd


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

my home boy blockin this tight ride


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

classic angels


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

uce


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

low life


----------



## 84cadi (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweat~It (Miami Fla)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cadi_@Oct 3 2004, 03:06 PM
> *Sweat~It (Miami Fla)
> [snapback]2264182[/snapback]​*


AM I GOIN CRAZY OR ISNT THIS UCE?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 3 2004, 02:45 PM
> *dis MIAMI FEST... yall dont lik big rims go 2 cali
> [snapback]2264137[/snapback]​*


IT CLEARLY SAYS ON THE TOP OF THIS FORUM. "MIAMI FEST,POST LOWRIDERS FROM THE MIA." :0    :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2004, 04:55 PM
> *IT CLEARLY SAYS ON THE TOP OF THIS FORUM. "MIAMI FEST,POST LOWRIDERS FROM THE MIA." :0        :0
> [snapback]2264279[/snapback]​*


dem cars could still b dropped .... :0 lol so techniclly dey can b concidered lolos :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

MYSTIK STYLES CC


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mystik styles cc


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mystik styles cc


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mystik styles cc


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

RolliN car club
miami


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

wow


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: hopefully, with double fingers crossed ready for miami lowrider


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

is that monte still double pumped?


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

123h


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

iohyiy


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

tyhu


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

tyhu


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

hopefully this comes out bigger


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

i still dont no how to post them bigger


----------



## 99problemz (Sep 4, 2004)

miami


----------



## 99problemz (Sep 4, 2004)

miami


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

CLASSIC ANGELS


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

CA AGAIN


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

CA


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

CA


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

CA


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

CA HULK


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

CA :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

uce miami...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

uce miami


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

uce miami


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

uce miami again...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

UCE MIAMI AGAIN...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 4 2004, 08:30 PM
> *uce miami...
> [snapback]2267112[/snapback]​*


LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 3 2004, 11:45 PM
> *is that monte still double pumped?
> [snapback]2264966[/snapback]​*


when that picture was taken it was single pump, 6 batteries.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

KEEP THEM PIC GOIN, MIA SHOW EM WHAT YA'LL GOTT!!!!!!
NI99A'S DON'T KNOOOOOOOOW HOW THE MIA DO IT.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

.........


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

R.O. Mia


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 03:38 PM
> *fkfkfk
> [snapback]2264117[/snapback]​*


damn i dont even have that pic of my car


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Cojones, me lo estoy perdiendo todo aqui en casa el carajo, Yall got me all homesick and shit!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Oct 7 2004, 09:41 PM
> *Cojones, me lo estoy perdiendo todo aqui en casa el carajo, Yall got me all homesick and shit!
> [snapback]2276322[/snapback]​*


no te quejes acere at least your still in the US, I'm on the other side of the world in Japan missing it


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Oct 7 2004, 09:53 PM
> *JAPAN??? wtf are you doing there? your supposed to be on the east side of HIA...
> come back man... MIAMI's the spot
> [snapback]2276363[/snapback]​*


I'll be back the car still there getting done up but uncle sam needed me


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 7 2004, 09:50 PM
> *no te quejes acere at least your still in the US, I'm on the other side of the world in Japan missing it
> [snapback]2276355[/snapback]​*


 I guess your right bro, you a devil dog?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

naw homie USAF SAMURAI


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

dam i know theres more lowriders out in miami than that come on people post miami rides..........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Individuals C.C. Miami...........305 to the 561.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

zjtnrshn


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ese impala still has protein stains from last time I saw it :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Respect to all the MIA kats straight out of Ft.Lauderdale now doing the damn thang in da Beantown. keep up the good work...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i waznt gon' post nuttin but fuk it...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

some more...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fndhjjkklo


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damnit


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

damn Talk Alot doing the damn thing  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 8 2004, 01:59 PM
> *ese impala still has protein stains from last time I saw it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2277504[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

Yo what up with the hangouts? Were yall hanging out now. I went to the grove like 2 weeks ago and that shit was dead. Is UCE still got that hangout were they had their picnic?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

we were having it but then lance turned it into some fucking big rim circus and no one wanted to go out there anymore so I dont know, bring it back after the end of the year I guess


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

some piks i have....

Classic Angels 63


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

vert cad...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

money$ evil.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ol school mystik styles


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ol school mystik styles


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ol school mystik styles


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ol school mystik styles


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ol school mystik styles


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ol school mystik styles


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ol school mystik styles


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 10 2004, 04:23 PM
> *ol school mystik styles
> [snapback]2282844[/snapback]​*



damn... now thats old skool mystik styles foreal...lol


----------



## unknown (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2004, 03:50 PM
> *didn't sweat it retire
> [snapback]2264263[/snapback]​*


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SECONDTONONEPREZ (Sep 21, 2004)

we back boy that almighty second to no body :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SECONDTONONEPREZ_@Oct 12 2004, 10:30 PM
> *we back boy that almighty second to no body  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2290214[/snapback]​*


got any pics of whats to come?


----------



## SECONDTONONEPREZ (Sep 21, 2004)

heads up ***** second to none back :biggrin:


----------



## SECONDTONONEPREZ (Sep 21, 2004)

my next project :0


----------



## SECONDTONONEPREZ (Sep 21, 2004)

check this out ***** second to none been out since 1992 90% of yall rookies got in to this car shit becuz of us the ****** who run hialeah be s.t.n. and now we back for more so get ready. & every time i turn my head another club is out but with the same faces. my advice is take the springs off your feet & stop club hoppin learn to be a leader not a follower. shit i been a s.t.n. ***** since day 1 that shit makes a ***** feel good 13 years & still in a club thats well respected thats what the fuck i call a car club.any way im out this bitch.one time for solo,lowlife,classic angles,rollin & royalty. the O.G ****** OF THE GAME.


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

you got danny old licoln nice car im glad someones goin to bulid it good luck with it man hope you bring out soon i always liked seeing that car


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

you got danny old licoln nice car im glad someones goin to bulid it good luck with it man hope you bring out soon i always liked seeing that car


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SECONDTONONEPREZ_@Oct 12 2004, 11:37 PM
> *every time i turn my head another club is out but with the  same faces. my advice is take the springs off your feet & stop club hoppin learn to be a leader not a follower. [snapback]2290514[/snapback]​*


i know that right...cant count how many ****** ive seen in bout 5 different clubs...if u go from one to another...str8...but sum of these fools have been in 3-5 different clubs....good luck wit the s.t.n. come back...i knew ya'll wouldnt stay down long!!!

mystik styles 4 lyf!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

for real we need to keep bringin them lowriders out, one time for all the miami riders


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

I heard that Lowrider ain't coming to MIAMI??? I want to know if it's true or not.


----------



## 99problemz (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Oct 14 2004, 10:41 PM
> *I heard that Lowrider ain't coming to MIAMI??? I want to know if it's true or not.
> [snapback]2298151[/snapback]​*


jan. 16 2005


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 99problemz_@Oct 14 2004, 08:53 PM
> *jan. 16  2005
> [snapback]2298182[/snapback]​*



cant wait...we (mystik styles) gonna try and have a lil party for every-1 at the fairgrounds the night b-4......gonna try have the bbq goin and music...just b.y.o.b. and have a good time...ill give more info when the time gets closer!!!


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

Where da rest of Miami at??? :angry:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Oct 14 2004, 10:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride is beautiful
:thumbsup:


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SECONDTONONEPREZ_@Oct 12 2004, 10:14 PM
> *heads up ***** second to none back :biggrin:
> [snapback]2290326[/snapback]​*


have you heard from BONE?


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

here


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

UCE


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

UCE


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

UCE or soon to be dont know


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

again


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

sorry for the pix bein to big it was the quality of my camera i had it on the highest settin possible :biggrin:


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

presidentials i think


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

this ones for my ex LOL


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

seth holdin it down


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

setup


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

altima


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

i had to throw this one in there for me cause i like a 63 vert well thas all the pix for now i gotta bunch more but im sick an i need my sleep i hope this kept the topic alive a lil more UNO


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Oct 18 2004, 04:18 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2308609[/snapback]​*



lookin bad as fuk 



much props


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

mialac84rida's new caddy


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

jit if im not mistaken i gotta couple pix of your lac on my computer ill post em tomorow an more pix to come aight peoples :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Oct 20 2004, 01:59 PM
> *TTT post SMALLER pics man...
> [snapback]2315135[/snapback]​*



i know my bad i keep forgetin to do it when i post more later tonight i will :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

STN


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

Classic Angels Regal


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

lac ....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

cad2


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

i know people gotta have more piks come on,.......


Pure joy


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE.MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE.MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE.MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE. MIAMI


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

STN


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

STN


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

STN


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

The owner of da Jaguar is da owner of dis car


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: SEE YA"LL FLORIDA BOYS/GURLS AT THE ME-AM-EE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

other clubz...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE.MIAMI


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

.....


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

.....


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

....


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

Damn double post


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

CLASSIC ANGELS C.C


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

.....


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

IMPRESSIVE


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE.MIAMI


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

hopefully the show is full of lowriders and not cars on big rims....it would be really nice to see more lowlow like back in the days


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Nov 3 2004, 09:51 PM
> *..
> [snapback]2358012[/snapback]​*


lol thats my car with chunkys alot different now!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

tooooo bad none of these lowriders are ever on the street :uh: hopefully they are being worked on and we get to see them again :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

lowriding 4 life


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

lowrider


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

4 life


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

some thing new for the streets of miami


----------



## SECONDTONONEPREZ (Sep 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=58662]


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

some thing new for the streets of miami


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

1965 t bird


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

t bird interior


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Mystik Styles Reppin..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Enchanted Dreamz Reppin...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Under Construction ...Enchanted Dreamz


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 13 2004, 05:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alot of these things coming out I heard :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice, clean rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

If we're going to show under construction rides heres my rust bucket :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Under Construction...Enchanted DreamZ :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Soon 2 Be On 13's...Enchanted DreamZ :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Enchanted Dreamz Reppin..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Nov 13 2004, 08:56 PM
> *alot of these things coming out I heard  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2393059[/snapback]​*


you heard riqht :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Straight pimpin..PIMP AZZ RIDE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Straight Pimpin


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Presidentials Reppin


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

classic angels


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

under construction UCE MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: UNDER CONSTRUCTION UCE MIAMI VICE....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Nov 13 2004, 08:56 PM
> *alot of these things coming out I heard  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2393059[/snapback]​*


we junked one last week... body was all shaved and molded too... engine was perfect.... but no where to keep it...


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

DAM IS ALOT OF CARS HERE BUT WHERE DID THEY ALL GO........ :0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

yup miami is like a desert...everyone has a car but they all dissapeared...makes u feel like the lowrider scene is gone....hopefully we get to see all the cars back out after the jan show cuz i know thats why everyones cars are hidden right now but w/e good luck to everyone!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2004, 09:57 PM
> *we junked one last week... body was all shaved and molded too... engine was perfect.... but no where to keep it...
> [snapback]2402661[/snapback]​*


naw but dont worry this one aint urs


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

it sux that i dont have a digital camera and none of my bois that do kno how to use
it to post piks of our shit sould be comen out soon with my blazer if everything goes as planed


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 15 2004, 03:26 PM
> *naw but dont worry this one aint urs
> [snapback]2414440[/snapback]​*


im not stoopid i know it aint the one we had... i didnt say that... i said it was COMPLETLY molded and shaved... not just the handles...rollpan molded...the roof is molded.... sidez completly molded... handlez it was a 91....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 16 2004, 02:28 AM
> *im not stoopid i know it aint the one we had... i didnt say that... i said it was COMPLETLY molded and shaved... not just the handles...rollpan molded...the roof is molded.... sidez completly molded... handlez it was a 91....
> [snapback]2416504[/snapback]​*


ok jus lettin u know thouqh


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WUZ UP 305


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

WHERE ARE ALL DEM LOWRIDERS PPL CLAIM TO HAVE IN MIA?THIS BETTER BE A GOOD SHOW CUZ ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I SEEN NEW RIDES IN THE STREETS..


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

whats everybody gonna do after the show??Any hopping??Filming?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

some old shit just to keep the topic going 
my old 66 imp next to my brothers 48 plymouth


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 25 2004, 07:23 PM
> *cad2
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Who owns this caddy? is it still for sale? Let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 13 2004, 04:25 AM
> *:0  Who owns this caddy? is it still for sale? Let me know.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2500574[/snapback]​*


i belive someone in classic angels owns it


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Dec 13 2004, 12:40 PM
> *i belive someone in classic angels owns it
> [snapback]2501352[/snapback]​*


If it was classic angles it would be switched up and hopping :biggrin: 
I think that one is Derick's from individuals at least thats who had that when I left Hialeah


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 13 2004, 01:33 PM
> *If it was classic angles it would be switched up and hopping  :biggrin:
> I think that one is Derick's from individuals at least thats who had that when I left Hialeah
> [snapback]2501543[/snapback]​*



thats a tottally different car from derricks. That car was sold last year to someone upstate I beleive. But at that show (and in that picture) it had the classic angels plaque. Dont know who has it now though. super nice lac from what i remember.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Dec 13 2004, 02:16 PM
> *thats a tottally different car from derricks.  That car was sold last year to someone upstate I beleive.  But at that show (and in that picture) it had the classic angels plaque.  Dont know who has it now though.  super nice lac from what i remember.
> [snapback]2501718[/snapback]​*


 :0 my bad like I said its been a while :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Dec 13 2004, 04:56 PM
> *dawg u need to finish up that "rust bucket" str8 outta HIALEAH homie. we need more classic lowriders on the streets
> [snapback]2502499[/snapback]​*


I know man but its hard doing shit from over here I can work on it so I got to pay for everything and the family aren't really helping much over there but as soon as I get back that fucker is rolling :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

my 63 coming along


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

heres acoulpe more


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

here


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

hopefully be pullin the body off, in the next week or two


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

gotta love impalas, however, I don't fit in them  

I didn't fit in the 64 while driving or the 63 WTF... however, I do fit in the caprices... weird but oh well...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

UNFORGETABLE RIDERS C.C. OUTTA MIA ,FL


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

.....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

...


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Son, that shit is off the fuckin hook :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

..


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

.....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn dat big body is nice as fuk!


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

AINT THAT DA 1 DAT WUZ IN PRESIDENTIALS??


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

hey derick who pinstriped the car?


----------



## 99problemz (Sep 4, 2004)

look @ rhydersstreetwear, fakin like he's working ..... lol


----------



## 99problemz (Sep 4, 2004)

bowtie south 05


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99problemz_@Dec 16 2004, 10:50 PM
> *bowtie south  05
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Now thats tight :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Where is this at? what part of Miami :0


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Dec 17 2004, 06:21 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  Now thats tight  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


7331 nw 27 ave....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99problemz_@Dec 17 2004, 01:48 AM
> *look @ rhydersstreetwear, fakin like he's working ..... lol
> [snapback]2515238[/snapback]​*


as usual.......like me. :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

my brothers 68 chrysler back inthe 90s


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Miami's Cleanest regal Kenny. pics at night so w/e.


----------



## LVNLFE in a LAC (Dec 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

hjgihg


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

aqqw


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

thats a cleannnnnnn bitch


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2004, 02:53 PM
> *as usual.......like me. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2524751[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99problemz_@Dec 16 2004, 10:48 PM
> *look @ rhydersstreetwear, fakin like he's working ..... lol
> [snapback]2515238[/snapback]​*



that's the color of my coils hahaha... oh well, those aren't my coils LOL


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 22 2004, 01:17 AM
> *that's the color of my coils hahaha... oh well, those aren't my coils LOL
> [snapback]2530596[/snapback]​*


nah those are powder coated, but i was talking to jayson about your stuff the other day , but we'll talk in person


----------



## LVNLFE in a LAC (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 21 2004, 04:56 PM
> *aqqw
> [snapback]2528786[/snapback]​*


nice ride acere whats the name of that green?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WUZ UP TO ALL IN THE 305


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

FLA Style.. :biggrin:


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

this one's a old picture not this color nomore... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

One of my Big M bros 63...florida fool


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MajesticsK63_@Dec 23 2004, 09:45 PM
> *   this one's a old picture not this color nomore... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2537616[/snapback]​*


badassfuk.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

that ass looks familiar


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

hahahahaha the one in the blue and white shirt is even more familiar to me :biggrin: miami dade


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

3 H0E 5


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Dec 26 2004, 05:53 PM
> *3 H0E 5
> [snapback]2544190[/snapback]​*


Damn, i'm gonna have to come to Florida to kick it with my UCE down there sometime :cheesy:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

ANYTIME HOMIE DIZ HOW WE DO IT DOWN HERE IN DA MIA


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MajesticsK63_@Dec 23 2004, 09:48 PM
> *One of my Big M bros 63...florida fool
> [snapback]2537631[/snapback]​*


what size rims does that burban have on it...it looks good!!!


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

never seen this pics of my cars b4


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

looks real nice derek


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 27 2004, 11:58 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2548600[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks for all tha props


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 28 2004, 12:58 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2548600[/snapback]​*


Looks good bro :thumbsup: who did it???


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Dec 29 2004, 05:05 PM
> *JANUARYS right around the corner  :biggrin:  hope everyones is ready by then to make this a BADASS show here in the M.I.A.
> [snapback]2554354[/snapback]​*


 we aint ready yet but we will be at that show.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

16 days away let tha rush beggin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THE BLUE CADDY THAT CAR IS NICE....IS IT FROM MIAMI :0


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 2 2005, 09:02 PM
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THE BLUE CADDY THAT CAR IS NICE....IS IT FROM MIAMI :0
> [snapback]2565011[/snapback]​*





DIZ 1 HOMIE???


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 2 2005, 10:31 PM
> *DIZ 1 HOMIE???
> [snapback]2565092[/snapback]​*


YEAH THAT ONE THAT SHIT IS RAW AS FUCK..... :0


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 2 2005, 09:44 PM
> *YEAH THAT ONE  THAT SHIT IS RAW AS FUCK..... :0
> [snapback]2565138[/snapback]​*




IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

did anybody go to the hopp on sat and who got there ass kicked .......holla back and let us know........did anybody take any pics....... :buttkick:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 3 2005, 07:38 PM
> *did anybody go to the hopp on sat and who got there ass kicked .......holla back and let us know........did anybody take any pics....... :buttkick:
> [snapback]2568009[/snapback]​*




i heard there was a fight..and according to DIGITAL WHEELS erick from sudden impact and bolo fought


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 3 2005, 10:17 PM
> *i heard there was a fight..and according to DIGITAL WHEELS erick from sudden impact and bolo fought
> [snapback]2568435[/snapback]​*


4 real....lol....... :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 3 2005, 09:27 PM
> *4 real....lol....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2568467[/snapback]​*





SUPPOSELY THEY WANT TO FINISH IT AT LOWRIDER BUT WHO KNOWS??


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 3 2005, 10:17 PM
> *i heard there was a fight..and according to DIGITAL WHEELS erick from sudden impact and bolo fought
> [snapback]2568435[/snapback]​*


what was the fight about


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Jan 3 2005, 10:15 PM
> *what was the  fight about
> [snapback]2568574[/snapback]​*




I HEARD IT WUZ 4 A HOP A MARQUIS AND A REGAL AND THE REGAL WON SO I GUESS THEY WENT AT IT


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 3 2005, 11:18 PM
> *I HEARD IT WUZ 4 A HOP  A MARQUIS AND A REGAL  AND THE REGAL WON SO I GUESS THEY WENT AT IT
> [snapback]2568585[/snapback]​*


lol :twak:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Jan 3 2005, 10:22 PM
> *lol :twak:
> [snapback]2568601[/snapback]​*





I WANT TO SEE ROUND 2 AND MAYBE IT COULD HAPPEN AT DA SHOW???BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE B4? WELL W/E HAPPENS I GOT MY CAMERA READY :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

thats gay fighting over whos car hopped higher


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

i guess people just cant handle loosing....if ya cant handle losing you shouldn't be in this game cuz one day everyone loses.......fighting is an excuse cuz the car aint good enough.......let the rides speak for themselves.......


----------



## LVNLFE in a LAC (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 4 2005, 12:28 AM
> *I WANT TO SEE ROUND 2 AND MAYBE IT COULD HAPPEN AT DA SHOW???BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE B4? WELL W/E HAPPENS I GOT MY CAMERA READY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2568618[/snapback]​*


Im hoping these fools do it AWAY from the show, we dont want their stupidity to mess it all up for the rest of us. Hopefully well have a PEACEFUL show this year. According to these pics, its should be an awesome show of candy and crome! plus not to mention the booty contest! ohhwwwweeee!!!


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 4 2005, 02:16 PM
> *i guess people just cant handle loosing....if ya cant handle losing you shouldn't be in this game cuz one day everyone loses.......fighting is an excuse cuz the car aint good enough.......let the rides speak for themselves.......
> [snapback]2570162[/snapback]​*


The fight wasn't b-cuz of the hopping,it was bound to happen.& n-e wayz the "accused" to start the fight,out-hoped the others


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wtf... the fight had NOTHING to do with the hopping... i didnt fight bolo... i fought another one of them shit happened so then bolo came at me.. w.e.. i dont care... all that shits settled already...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 06:43 PM
> *wtf... the fight had NOTHING to do with the hopping... i didnt fight bolo... i fought another one of them shit happened so then bolo came at me.. w.e.. i dont care... all that shits settled already...
> [snapback]2575103[/snapback]​*


and no they didnt start the fight i did... just tryna clear shit up...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 05:43 PM
> *wtf... the fight had NOTHING to do with the hopping... i didnt fight bolo... i fought another one of them shit happened so then bolo came at me.. w.e.. i dont care... all that shits settled already...
> [snapback]2575103[/snapback]​*




ALL I KNOW THAT PPL WUZ GOING CRAZY AND THAT THEY WUZ PPL GETTING STUCK AND DAT THEY TOOK ADVANTAGE OF U


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fuk it here some picz of my shit... ill post for a change... my shit aint coming out anytime soon anyways... got all this shit layin around the room...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 5 2005, 06:46 PM
> *ALL I KNOW THAT PPL WUZ GOING CRAZY  AND THAT THEY WUZ PPL GETTING STUCK AND DAT THEY TOOK ADVANTAGE OF U
> [snapback]2575113[/snapback]​*


yeah it was crazy az fuk... im surprised i came out walkin wit nuttin wrong wit me... i dont know how many people were hitting me i was just payin attention to bolo making sure he aint get any good hits... i was out of breathe tho...lol tired az fuk lol...fukk it...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 05:48 PM
> *fuk it here some picz of my shit... ill post for a change... my shit aint coming out anytime soon anyways... got all this shit layin around the room...lol
> [snapback]2575125[/snapback]​*





so wen are u gonna drive ur car again??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it woulda been done for miami.... it still could be done... but.... i juzt bought a new car so i wasted all my money on that... all i needa do is take the interior to get done and buy some shit for the engine like spark plug cables distributor and cap and intake manifold, carb,alternator,starter...lol juzt that... plus i gotta paint it and put it together...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i still gotta take pics of my setup and my a-arms, trailing arms, brakes... i still needa chrome my front rotors and brake calipers... but thats all i got left for chroming...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 05:57 PM
> *i still gotta take pics of my setup and my a-arms, trailing arms, brakes... i still needa chrome my front rotors and brake calipers... but thats all i got left for chroming...
> [snapback]2575161[/snapback]​*




sounds like u about ready wuz up with ur diff? u got to hialeah plating right? past by the other day and saw a pic of u there :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont go to hialeah no more after evrything in my engine flaked off i got it all redone by sps... i woulda had alot more done if it wasnt for that.... my diff iz gunna be painted fuk that ill get a new one and chrome it later.... right now ill stick to a painted one i think i got enough chrome for the judges for now anyways... the gas tank would make up for the diff meanwhile...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 05:52 PM
> *yeah it was crazy az fuk... im surprised i came out walkin wit nuttin wrong wit me... i dont know how many people were hitting me i was just payin attention to bolo making sure he aint get any good hits... i was out of breathe tho...lol tired az fuk lol...fukk it...
> [snapback]2575136[/snapback]​*




I HEARD DAT SHIT WUZ CRAZY AND DAT PPL WERE GETTING HIT AND SUPPOSELY THERE WUZ A LOWRIDERS OUT THERE DATS GOOD TO HEAR!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol it was more packed the the grove has been in months...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN 1 ON 1 AND I HEARD AFTER THE SHOW ITS GONNA BE GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

uhm i dont know why... some shit had happened with one guy like 2 weeks before that... were talkin for a few mins he made a few comments so i swung at him we fought for a couple seconds my shoe fell off i put it on and tied them then bolo came at me... then thats when more people started to come... i mean.. i know more then half of evryone in "the game" hates me for wut ever different reasons i dont know... i guess people saw an opportunity to get at me...it happened at my car club meeting by the way... that became a "hop off"...lol oh well...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 06:23 PM
> *uhm i dont know why... some shit had happened with one guy like 2 weeks before that... were talkin for a few mins he made a few comments so i swung at him we fought for a couple seconds my shoe fell off i put it on and tied them then bolo came at me... then thats when more people started to come... i mean.. i know more then half of evryone in "the game" hates me for wut ever different reasons i dont know... i guess people saw an opportunity to get at me...it happened at my car club meeting by the way... that became a "hop off"...lol oh well...
> [snapback]2575295[/snapback]​*




I HEARD IT WUZ AGAINST A REGAL AND DAT SUPPOSELY IT WUZ GETTING UP? :biggrin: I HAVE 2 SEE IT TO BELIEVE IT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah the regal was gettin off nice... in the 20's... maybe hit early 30's a couple hits...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

I WANNA FINISH MY CAR ALREADY ALMOST THERE :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 5 2005, 07:57 PM
> *I WANNA FINISH MY CAR ALREADY  ALMOST THERE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575420[/snapback]​*


my regal makes 2 years apart in feb.... :angry: :angry: :angry:
i juzt bought a new impala for a daily but ima slap 20's on it do the guts and paint it.... then ill work on the regal again...lol


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 06:59 PM
> *my regal makes 2 years apart in feb....  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> i juzt bought a new impala for a daily but ima slap 20's on it do the guts and paint it.... then ill work on the regal again...lol
> [snapback]2575428[/snapback]​*




TIGHT BUT DONT 4GET BOUT THE REAL RIDE LIKE MOST DEM ****** BE DOING WEN THEY GET A NEW CAR THEY 4GET BOUT WHERE IT ALL STARTED


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 5 2005, 06:57 PM~
> *I WANNA FINISH MY CAR ALREADY  ALMOST THERE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575420[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 07:23 PM
> *uhm i dont know why... some shit had happened with one guy like 2 weeks before that... were talkin for a few mins he made a few comments so i swung at him we fought for a couple seconds my shoe fell off i put it on and tied them then bolo came at me... then thats when more people started to come... i mean.. i know more then half of evryone in "the game" hates me for wut ever different reasons i dont know... i guess people saw an opportunity to get at me...it happened at my car club meeting by the way... that became a "hop off"...lol oh well...
> [snapback]2575295[/snapback]​*


u got your ass kicked homie......dont get mad......thats a good way to start the new year :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :dunno: so what do u got to say about that


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 5 2005, 07:27 PM
> *YOU CAN DO IT LIL MOMMA!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575538[/snapback]​*




I ALMOST GOT IT LIL MAMA AND I WANNA SEE UR LAC 2!!


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

atleast you guys settled it that fighting shits retared fighting over cars come on man


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 5 2005, 08:53 PM
> *u got your ass kicked homie......dont get mad......thats a good way to start the new year :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :dunno: so what do u got to say about that
> [snapback]2575650[/snapback]​*


lol i didnt get my ass kicked i walked out that shit scratchless... how?... i dont know.... i juzt know i came out like nothing ever happened...
and it wasnt over cars...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 5 2005, 09:22 PM
> *lol i didnt get my ass kicked i walked out that shit scratchless... how?... i dont know.... i juzt know i came out like nothing ever happened...
> and it wasnt over cars...
> [snapback]2576050[/snapback]​*





i think u have 2 settle 1 on 1 cuz from wut i heard it wuz bad..wut wuz ur club doing while u was getting rushed???


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 5 2005, 10:34 PM
> *i think u have 2 settle 1 on 1 cuz from wut i heard it wuz bad..wut wuz ur club doing while u was getting rushed???
> [snapback]2576129[/snapback]​*


his club dint do a dam thing but let him get his ass kicked :buttkick: thats sad who need people like that in a club.......his club was like fuck it........just take it like a man ......


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 5 2005, 10:32 PM
> *his club dint do a dam thing but let him get his ass kicked  :buttkick: thats sad who need people like that in a club.......his club was like fuck  it........just take it like a man ......
> [snapback]2576283[/snapback]​*




dawm now dat sucks yo cuz i know if i saw one of my club members wuz fighting then i would jump in :angry:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> dawm now dat sucks yo cuz i know if i saw one of my club members wuz fighting then i would jump in :angry:
> [snapback]2576285[/snapback]​[/quot......
> yeap.......... u got to have your members back ......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> > dawm now dat sucks yo cuz i know if i saw one of my club members wuz fighting then i would jump in :angry:
> > [snapback]2576285[/snapback]​[/quot......
> > yeap.......... u got to have your members back ......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :burn:
> > [snapback]2576304[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 5 2005, 11:44 PM
> *EXCACTLY BUT I GUESS HE HAS TO SOLVE DAT PROBLEM WITH HIS MEMBERS
> [snapback]2576309[/snapback]​*


fuck it.......hey homie im out.....peace


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 6 2005, 02:15 PM
> *PICS DAMMIT, this isnt how the world turns ******, post some FLICKS
> [snapback]2578092[/snapback]​*




HOMIE I CANT POST UR CAR UP :angry:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 6 2005, 05:15 PM
> *thats allright homie, at least u know whats up wit my lac. after the show, everyone else can see the pics, for know well keep it on the DL
> [snapback]2578629[/snapback]​*




4 SHO HOMIE BUT JUST 2 LET U KNOW AGAIN DAT SHIT CHOPPIND DICK!!! IN MY OPINION 1 OF THE CLEANEST IN MIAMI


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 6 2005, 06:32 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 4 SHO HOMIE BUT JUST 2 LET U KNOW AGAIN DAT SHIT CHOPPIND DICK!!!  IN MY OPINION 1 OF THE CLEANEST IN MIAMI
> [snapback]2578695[/snapback]​*


cleaner then mine lil mama j/k yea joes lac is off the chain send me his pics i'll post them


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

WELL THEY OFF MY CELL PHONE AND 4 SUM RESON I CANT PUT DEM UP I EVEN GOT A VIDEO OF HIM HOPPING IT :angry:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 6 2005, 06:16 PM
> *send it to him lilmama, u know he wants to see :biggrin:
> [snapback]2578803[/snapback]​*


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 6 2005, 06:43 PM
> *cleaner then mine lil mama j/k yea joes lac is off the chain send me his pics i'll post them
> [snapback]2578740[/snapback]​*


i hope yall ready cause is 2new 90ss coming out hard for the show...from 2 clubs out there :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :nono: be ready


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

sounds great so dam low, i have a feeling this is gonna be a GREAT show this year...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 6 2005, 07:12 PM
> *i hope yall ready cause is 2new 90ss coming out hard for the show...from 2 clubs out there :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :nono: be ready
> [snapback]2579103[/snapback]​*




we ready homie 2 door and 4 door lacs :guns:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

10 more days!!!


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 6 2005, 07:27 PM
> *10 more days!!!
> [snapback]2579164[/snapback]​*




YEP EVERYONE GOING CRAZY TRYING TO FINISH THERE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 6 2005, 08:26 PM
> *we ready homie 2 door and 4 door lacs  :guns:
> [snapback]2579159[/snapback]​*


4 doors 90ss not 2 doors
:nono: i saw them on sat they look raw ass fuck


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 6 2005, 08:26 PM
> *we ready homie 2 door and 4 door lacs  :guns:
> [snapback]2579159[/snapback]​*


come on dont talk about 2 doors lacs....are they goin to hang with the blue one


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 6 2005, 08:26 PM
> *we ready homie 2 door and 4 door lacs  :guns:
> [snapback]2579159[/snapback]​*


come on dont talk about 2 doors lacs....are they goin to hang with the blue one


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

mialacs car


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

another


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 6 2005, 08:59 PM
> *mialacs car
> [snapback]2579231[/snapback]​*


post the whole. car.......... is not goin to hang with the one from ROllerzonly .......sorry try again


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

all i know is this years show should be off the chain. im going to have fun, not to say my car is the best.


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 6 2005, 09:07 PM
> *well i dont know if youve noticed, but im not into all the competion and braggin at all man, im GLAD theres raw ass lacs repping MIAMI. Thats just like the highrider/lowrider debate. i dont care about none of that. i think we should ALL be proud of the hard work that gets put into these cars. u know what im sayin?
> 
> all i know is this years show should be off the chain. im going to have fun, not to say my car is the best.
> [snapback]2579266[/snapback]​*


ok sorry man  i feel u...............i dont even like lacs any ways lol.......i was just say in  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: no beef homie


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 6 2005, 08:14 PM~
> *ok sorry man  i feel u...............i dont even like lacs any ways lol.......i was just say in   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: no beef homie
> [snapback]2579286[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 6 2005, 09:15 PM
> *
> 
> thats how i like it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2579292[/snapback]​*


thats how u like what :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 6 2005, 08:18 PM~
> *thats how u like what :0
> [snapback]2579305[/snapback]​*


(good sportsmanship is everything) if i win something, which im not expecting to, COOL, if not, COOL. thats how i see it. i KNOW thes a gang of lacs down here, and im pretty sure there all gonna show.


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 6 2005, 09:21 PM
> *UH, no beef, cool cats, PEACEFUL life, man   (good sportsmanship is everything) if i win something, which im not expecting to, COOL, if not, COOL. thats how i see it. i KNOW thes a gang of lacs down here, and im pretty sure there all gonna show.
> [snapback]2579316[/snapback]​*


what club u in


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 6 2005, 08:04 PM
> *post the whole. car.......... is not goin to hang with the one from ROllerzonly .......sorry try again
> [snapback]2579252[/snapback]​*




SO WUT CLUB U IN HOMIE?? WUT CAR U GOT NEVER SEEN PICS OR UR RIDE POST DEM UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

that lac is a black 4 door ?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 6 2005, 09:52 PM
> *that lac is a black 4 door ?
> [snapback]2579685[/snapback]​*


 which 1??


----------



## LVNLFE in a LAC (Dec 14, 2004)

it looks black to me...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LVNLFE in a LAC_@Jan 6 2005, 09:57 PM
> *it looks black to me...
> [snapback]2579702[/snapback]​*




YEA IT DOES RIGHT :roflmao:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 6 2005, 09:04 PM
> *post the whole. car.......... is not goin to hang with the one from ROllerzonly .......sorry try again
> [snapback]2579252[/snapback]​*


thats all the pics i was sent...........and if your talkin about the one that used to be insudden impact thats not a real 90


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 6 2005, 10:33 PM
> *thats all the pics i was sent...........and if your talkin about the one that used to be insudden impact thats not a real 90
> [snapback]2579790[/snapback]​*





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 6 2005, 09:44 PM
> *SO WUT CLUB U IN HOMIE?? WUT CAR U GOT NEVER SEEN PICS OR UR RIDE POST DEM UP HOMIE!!!
> [snapback]2579406[/snapback]​*


hes the dude that swares to god he has a 64 but wont post a pic and he was talkin shit about uce


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 6 2005, 10:45 PM
> *hes the dude that swares to god he has a 64 but wont post a pic and he was talkin shit about uce
> [snapback]2579822[/snapback]​*





SO WUT WUZ HE SAYING BOUT UCE IF HE AINT GOT NOTHING TO SHOW 4 IT?? I KNOW WE YOUNG BUT WAIT AND SEE THIS YEAR HOW THINGS ARE REALLY GONNA CHANGE AROUND MIAMI WEN WE ALL DONE WITH OUR RIDEZ :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 6 2005, 08:14 PM
> *sounds great so dam low, i have a feeling this is gonna be a GREAT show this year...
> 
> which clubs? i know about the ROllerzonly Purple lac, and the 2nd 2 none orange one, and the UCE green one, which other?
> [snapback]2579112[/snapback]​*



yo i dont know but my dawg chicho from unforgetable riders C.C.is finna have da caddy game on loc wit his 4-door n 2-door


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Jan 7 2005, 12:20 AM
> *yo i dont know but my dawg chicho from unforgetable riders C.C.is finna have da caddy game on loc wit his 4-door n 2-door
> [snapback]2579910[/snapback]​*


its nice to know that theres more rides comeing out i can careless about that show shit bunch of judges who dont have a car and play favorites


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 6 2005, 07:26 PM
> *we ready homie 2 door and 4 door lacs  :guns:
> [snapback]2579159[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: :guns: :burn: 4 doors.!! lol Tell these ni99a Marco!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2005, 08:15 AM
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:  4 doors.!! lol Tell these ni99a Marco!
> [snapback]2580468[/snapback]​*


And the gbody game just got harder! P.S. IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT FUKIN TRANSFORMERS EITHER!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2005, 08:16 AM
> *And the gbody game just got harder! P.S. IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT FUKIN TRANSFORMERS EITHER!!
> [snapback]2580475[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: no comment on this one... :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hope Every 1 has a good time @ tha show...I can't go cuz expecting my 1st shorty... But good to read bout all dem lacs finna b representin out there, my bois should bring bak pics so I can get inspired bak in2 lowriding.... Heavy Chevy lokin 4 some 20 or Twanky 2s. :-(


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jan 7 2005, 11:24 AM
> *Hope Every 1 has a good time @ tha show...I can't go cuz expecting my 1st shorty... But good to read bout all dem lacs finna b representin out there, my bois should bring bak pics so I can get inspired bak in2 lowriding.... Heavy Chevy lokin 4 some 20 or Twanky 2s. :-(
> [snapback]2580865[/snapback]​*


congrats on the kid good luck


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i think 4 doors suk. my opinion. the reason i asked is because i went to the grove about 8 million years ago and saw one potatoe chippin all night . thats all folks.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Jan 6 2005, 11:20 PM
> *yo i dont know but my dawg chicho from unforgetable riders C.C.is finna have da caddy game on loc wit his 4-door n 2-door
> [snapback]2579910[/snapback]​*




i guess time will tell who really got the game on lock huh??


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2005, 08:16 AM
> *And the gbody game just got harder! P.S. IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT FUKIN TRANSFORMERS EITHER!!
> [snapback]2580475[/snapback]​*




well i hope for them cars to be in the streets cuz dats da way it should be..y build a car to drive only in JAN????STR8 RIDING 4 ME HOMIE AND WE HAVE ARE G-BODIES READY SO ITS GONNA BE GOOD WEN WE ALL AT THE GROVE :biggrin:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 6 2005, 06:43 PM
> *cleaner then mine lil mama j/k yea joes lac is off the chain send me his pics i'll post them
> [snapback]2578740[/snapback]​*


sorry to tell u buddy but your shit is not clean .......i hope u got some white walls for your shit......and new inside......thats why u got tints on your car dont for get........but dont get mad.im just saying.....no beef homie....... :nono: :nono:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 6 2005, 09:44 PM
> *SO WUT CLUB U IN HOMIE?? WUT CAR U GOT NEVER SEEN PICS OR UR RIDE POST DEM UP HOMIE!!!
> [snapback]2579406[/snapback]​*


i got a 64 homie.........play with it :0 all crome out......but im not goin to post pics to after the show


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 7 2005, 02:54 PM
> *:biggrin:
> i got a 64 homie.........play with it :0 all crome out......but im not goin to post pics to after the show
> [snapback]2581876[/snapback]​*




OK HOMIE IF U SAY SO DOES IT LOOK LIKE DIZ?? PLAY WITH THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 7 2005, 02:58 PM
> *OK HOMIE IF U SAY SO  DOES IT LOOK LIKE DIZ??  PLAY WITH THAT :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2581891[/snapback]​*


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 7 2005, 03:50 PM
> *sorry to tell  u buddy but your shit is not clean .......i hope u got some white walls for your shit......and new inside......thats why u got tints on your car dont for get........but dont get mad.im just saying.....no beef homie....... :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2581862[/snapback]​*


yea my insides need to get done and you see the j/k by the shit and whats up with the talkin shit about uce


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 6 2005, 11:45 PM
> *hes the dude that swares to god he has a 64 but wont post a pic and he was talkin shit about uce
> [snapback]2579822[/snapback]​*


get your head str8 homie ...i was talking about your car not uce not hating....but im a hater cause i was saying something about your car ......i for got if u say something about somebody car here in miami u a hater lol


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 7 2005, 03:00 PM
> *yea my insides need to get done and you see the j/k by the shit and whats up with the talkin shit about uce
> [snapback]2581903[/snapback]​*




ITS COOL HOMIE JUST LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING IN THE STREETZ....NOT A SHOW CUZ A CAR COULD BE LOOKING GOOD 1 DAY OF THE WHOLE YEAR AND THEN THE OTHER 364 LOOKING LIKE SHIT OR EVEN AT A JUNKYARD WHO KNOWS? :dunno: ITS ALL ABOUT WHO RIDING THEY SHIT IN THE STREETZ REPRESENTING


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 7 2005, 03:58 PM
> *OK HOMIE IF U SAY SO  DOES IT LOOK LIKE DIZ??  PLAY WITH THAT :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2581891[/snapback]​*


lol......is nice  but not to talk shit but my looks better :0


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 7 2005, 03:10 PM
> *lol......is nice   but not to talk shit but is looks better  :0
> [snapback]2581944[/snapback]​*




OK IF U SAY SO HOMIE I GUESS WEN DIZ CAR COMES OUT MAYBE U COULD SEE HOW A REAL 64 IMPALA LOOKS WITH EVERYTHING CHROME ON IT  MAKE SURE U TAKE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 7 2005, 04:05 PM
> *get your head str8 homie ...i was talking about your car not uce    not hating....but im a hater cause i was saying something about your car ......i for got if u say something about somebody car here in miami u a hater lol
> [snapback]2581919[/snapback]​*


yea you where talkin shit about my car and afew other uce cars and callin me and 2 other members uce dick pullers and saying uce anit shit


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 7 2005, 04:10 PM
> *lol......is nice   but not to talk shit but my looks better  :0
> [snapback]2581944[/snapback]​*


will see how your shit looks at the show so when you all of us come up and say hey im so dam low from layitlow and will go see your car if you really have one


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2005, 08:15 AM
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:  4 doors.!! lol Tell these ni99a Marco!
> [snapback]2580468[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: well see these "4 DOORS" at the show...hahahah....shout out to CHICHO!


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 7 2005, 06:02 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: well see these "4 DOORS" at the show...hahahah....shout out to CHICHO!
> [snapback]2582535[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: YEA LETS SEE WUTS DA DEAL HOMIE  BE READY.....


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 7 2005, 04:34 PM
> *will see how your shit looks at the show so when you all of us come up and say hey im so dam low from layitlow and will go see your car if you really have one
> [snapback]2582035[/snapback]​*


ok holla at me at the show.......make sure u take alot pics of my shit  what u think cause u coming up to me im just goin to back down******think again :ugh: :guns: :burn:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 6 2005, 11:33 PM
> *thats all the pics i was sent...........and if your talkin about the one that used to be insudden impact thats not a real 90
> [snapback]2579790[/snapback]​*


so what is not a real 90 :0 he get more props  than your shit he put his car togather he dint buy it like that  :thumbsup:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

thats life homie  like i say b for i dont have beef with none of u ******  so chill out cause u not goin to do a dam thang at the show :0 is over live it like that


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> thats life homie  like i say b for i dont have beef with none of u ******  so chill out cause u not goin to do a dam thang at the show :0 is over live it like that
> [snapback]2583012[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> ALL I GOT TO SAY IS LET THE CARS DO ALL THE TALKING ....BUT IF ANYONE HERE WANNA DISRESPECT ANY CLUB WHY NOT CONFRONT THEM LIKE A MAN AND NOT BE PUSSIES ABOUT AND TRY TO HIDE THEIR IDENTITY... :angry: ...DIZ YEAR WE GONNA SEE WHO RUN THIS SHIT AND WEN I SAY RUN I DONT MEAN 3-4 CARS I MEAN A WHOLE LINEUP FILL WITH CARS ON 13'Z N 14'Z ALL JUICED!!! :machinegun: IM OUT BITCHEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEE U AT THE SHOW :wave:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 7 2005, 09:50 PM
> *
> so what is not a real 90  :0 he get more props    than your shit he  put his car togather he dint buy it like that   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2582996[/snapback]​*


i didnt buy my shit from anyone homie


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 7 2005, 09:44 PM
> *ok holla at me at the show.......make sure u take alot pics of my shit  what u think cause u coming up to me im just goin to back down******think again :ugh:  :guns:  :burn:
> [snapback]2582977[/snapback]​*


whats there to back down from i just want to see your car and how can i holla at you when i have no clue who you are just come up to us at the show and introduce yourself and i'll go see your car


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

64 pimpala


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

ass up


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

trunk shot


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

***** AINT NO WAY IN HELL THAT YOUR 64 IS NICER THAN MY BROTHERS SHIT...U CRAZY ***** POST YA SHIT UP BITCH AND DONT BE TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT COME SEE US AT THE SHOW *****............


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin: 7 more days


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 9 2005, 02:29 AM
> ****** AINT NO WAY IN HELL THAT YOUR 64  IS NICER THAN MY BROTHERS SHIT...U CRAZY ***** POST YA SHIT UP BITCH AND DONT BE TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT COME SEE US AT THE SHOW *****............
> [snapback]2585866[/snapback]​*


lol :0 ***** u think u hard????????/u that fuck boy dre  how long he been working on that car 5 years dam homie????? :guns: :burn: play with it


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

yeah i am dre,you think ya shit is better than my brothers shit lets see it at the show oh and about the 5 yrs...lol.....not really and plus if ya know anything about building a bad ass ride it takes time to build something real not a hunk of shit...and aint no one in here acting hard...dont be coming in here talking shit about someone elses car saying your shits better than there when you arent showing any proof aboutt it you seen the pictures now post up your shit


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

a good friend of mine allways told me that a real lowrider takes years, or a lot of money


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## JuIcEdUpScIoN305 (Jan 9, 2005)

Wats the deal fellas? man in my personnal opinion i think actions speak more than words..all this drama about who got this and who got that it's just net rap . i think ya'll should go to the show and just see who's better than who....but now dont b bad when one ***** out there is better and dont be bitter at the cat..... no trying to catch beef wit anyone just speaking out my mind ....by the way if someone says they got something show it and shut *****'s up ..thats the game and period.....later......


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah for real,
all this lip rappin at least show your ride, im sayin chris and the other ****** post their cars up, but not tryin to start shit but this is the reason ****** always be talkin shit about miami.


----------



## LVNLFE in a LAC (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 9 2005, 05:29 PM
> *lol :0 ***** u think u hard????????/u that fuck boy  dre  how long he been  working on that car 5 years dam homie????? :guns:  :burn: play with it
> [snapback]2586942[/snapback]​*


WAY I SEE IT, YOUR THE ONLY ONE "PLAYIN WIT IT" TALKING DOWN ON EVERYBOBY ELSES CARS, SAYING YOU GOT AN ALL CHROME SIX-FOE, BUT SCARED TO POST UP A PIC. KIDS LIKE YOU SHOULDNT TALK ALL THAT CRAP, ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HATE ON EVERY CAR THAT GETS POSTED UP.... YOUR NOT "JUST TALKING" ABOUT PEEPS CARS, YOUR DEGRADING THEM, TELLING THEM, "U NEED INTERIOR", THATS SHITS NOT AS CLEAN AS MINE" AND ALL THAT OTHER SHIT YOU SAY...

POST UP OR SHUT UP.................................. BITCH


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

63 impala coming out soon not mine my homeboys ......


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

63 impala coming out soon not mine my homeboys ......


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

63 impala coming out soon not mine my homeboys


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 6 2005, 10:33 PM
> *thats all the pics i was sent...........and if your talkin about the one that used to be insudden impact thats not a real 90
> [snapback]2579790[/snapback]​*


WTF IT MATTERS IF ITS A REAL 90??? DONT START HATING ON OUR RIDES NI99A SO KEEP THAT BULL SHIT OUT UR FUKIN MOUTH. AND YES MARCO'S LAC IS PLAYING NO GAMES AND ALL YA'LL.RESPECT WAT SHOULD BE RESPECTED AND BTW LAST TIME I CHECKED MY BOY ALEX ( THAT IS A BARBER AT PHAT FADES IN HIALEAH IS THE ONE THAT ORIGINALLY BUILT UR LAC.) IF U REALLY WANNA HATE WE CAN DO THE DAMN THING . :cheesy:


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

it takes alot more work building a 80 caddy in to a 90's n-e wayz...u could juss buy a 90 but u gotta have dedication 2 build n 80's into 90's,+ wit all da money u spend on 90 parts u end up paying da same as a real 90,but it still aint da same.n-e wayz my boi marcos from R.O. could of bought a real 90 cuz his 80's waz clean az fuk wen he bought it but rather have done it himself buying da parts like me.& like my boi chicho told me,in shows u get alot more points converting an 80's into 90 for modifications,a real 90 dosent


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

WELCOME TO MIAMI, THE CITY OF HATERS. NICE CARS . LOTS OOF HATERS


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 10 2005, 01:47 PM~
> *WELCOME TO MIAMI, THE CITY OF HATERS. NICE CARS . LOTS OOF HATERS
> [snapback]2589881[/snapback]​*


sad but true.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

This is jit 4real I just edited this post I donno who got on my sh*t and how but chris was contacted and every1 on here knows I aint about that internet bull sh*t I appoligize for tha misunderstandin and good luck 2 all @ tha show

Jit
Individuals IV life


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 10 2005, 03:56 PM
> *sad but true. we should all get along dammit, were all in the same game
> [snapback]2590183[/snapback]​*


thats life in the mia :0 homie  yall ****** are talking alot of shit......i hope yall can back it up :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2005, 11:33 AM
> *WTF IT MATTERS IF ITS A REAL 90??? DONT START HATING ON OUR RIDES NI99A SO KEEP THAT BULL SHIT OUT UR FUKIN MOUTH. AND YES MARCO'S LAC IS PLAYING NO GAMES AND ALL YA'LL.RESPECT WAT SHOULD BE RESPECTED AND BTW LAST TIME I CHECKED MY BOY ALEX ( THAT IS A BARBER AT PHAT FADES IN HIALEAH IS THE ONE THAT ORIGINALLY BUILT UR LAC.) IF U REALLY WANNA HATE WE CAN DO THE DAMN THING . :cheesy:
> [snapback]2589051[/snapback]​*


at the show it matters i dont care if its real or not makes no difference to me


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 10 2005, 08:25 PM
> *at the show it matters i dont care if its real or not makes no difference to me
> [snapback]2591212[/snapback]​*


lol dam homie u got a REBUILT TITLE ......and u say u dint buy your car built :twak: what a loser :roflmao: all that shit talking u be doin  thats sad


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :cheesy: :cheesy: THE JOKE IS ON U HOMIE  HOE PO 91 ASS :buttkick: :rofl: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  :twak: :angry: :biggrin: :0 :roflmao:  :cheesy: :machinegun:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 10 2005, 08:31 PM
> *F*CK UCE DONT TALK ALL THAT GARBAGE TALK IT ON FRIDAY NIGHT FAGGETS AND TO THAT NERD HOPPIN 91 LAC I HOPE U TOOK THE TINTS OFF UR BUCKET  AND TOOK UR STICKER OF UR REBUILT TITLE OFF AND OUR  FRONT PUMP IS MORE THAN UR FLEAMARKET UNDER CARRIAGE HO3 WE SHOWIN , HOPPIN, FIGHTING BIA*CH LOL 1s PLACE TROPHY GOES TO HOPPIN 91 LAC FOR THE MOST CHIPS HAHA LOL BIG UCE U KNOW!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2590963[/snapback]​*


god damn *****, and you say im slick out the mouth..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: can we all just get along....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 10 2005, 09:31 PM
> *F*CK UCE DONT TALK ALL THAT GARBAGE TALK IT ON FRIDAY NIGHT FAGGETS AND TO THAT NERD HOPPIN 91 LAC I HOPE U TOOK THE TINTS OFF UR BUCKET  AND TOOK UR STICKER OF UR REBUILT TITLE OFF AND OUR  FRONT PUMP IS MORE THAN UR FLEAMARKET UNDER CARRIAGE HO3 WE SHOWIN , HOPPIN, FIGHTING BIA*CH LOL 1s PLACE TROPHY GOES TO HOPPIN 91 LAC FOR THE MOST CHIPS HAHA LOL BIG UCE U KNOW!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2590963[/snapback]​*


That aint JIT....I smell a FAKE....THAT AINT MY HOMIE..Someone's fuckin around. :uh: 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 10 2005, 09:35 PM
> *That aint JIT....I smell a FAKE....THAT AINT MY HOMIE..Someone's fuckin around. :uh:
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2591557[/snapback]​*


for real i've only met this ***** a couple of times and dought he would say some shit like that


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

I hope everything has been cleared and there r no problem


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

I hope everything has been cleared and there r no problem


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

I hope everything has been cleared and there r no problem


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey calvin too bad you can buy big rims and not a bigger dick hey?
I role 14s and 13s only- do you use a ladder to get in you car or are you afraid of a tsunami?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIm's64_@Jan 11 2005, 02:20 AM
> *Hey calvin too bad you can buy big rims and not a bigger dick hey?
> I role 14s and 13s only- do you use a ladder to get in you car or are you afraid of a tsunami?
> [snapback]2592231[/snapback]​*


wtf do u kno bout riding dawg? ur from fuckin canada :uh: stay on cali's dick n ride 13s n 14s bitch or u 2 skurd ur ass would get jacked on 22s+ ? kno wha bout talkin ABOOT?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

uffin: ttt...........how many days left????????  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

FUK ALL DA HATIN MENG, SHOW UP & WIN A TROPHY OR 2. GET YO STREET CRED & PROPS & FUK IT, IF U AIN'T READY 2 SHOW, GO 2 TAMPA. DEN YOU GOT COMPETITION 4RM ALL OVER THE SOUTH. NOT JUST FLA. DIS SMALL TIME DOWN HEA

ALOT OF CUNTRY MUDDAFUKKAZ IS SHOWIN UP, ALL DEEZ CRACKAS & COCOLOS 4RM UP NORTH BE PUTTIN SUM GANGSTA SHIT OUT DAT'LL MAKE US MIA NIGZ LOOK LIKE AMATEURS... PUT YO GAME UP.. & REPRESENT.....& DON'T FORGET 2 POST UP PICS AFTER THA SHOW... I CAN'T GO CUZ MY GIRL READY 2 POP OUT MY DAUGHTER LEXANI. THAT'S RIGHT MUFFAKKAZ.LEXANI & MY BOY'S NAME WILL BE MICHAEL DAYTON. PLAY WIT IT...... :-D


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

congrats on your baby homie, hope shes healthy and happy!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jan 11 2005, 11:16 PM
> *FUK ALL DA HATIN MENG, SHOW UP & WIN A TROPHY OR 2. GET YO STREET CRED & PROPS & FUK IT, IF U AIN'T READY 2 SHOW, GO 2 TAMPA. DEN YOU GOT COMPETITION 4RM ALL OVER THE SOUTH. NOT JUST FLA. DIS SMALL TIME DOWN HEA
> 
> ALOT OF CUNTRY MUDDAFUKKAZ IS SHOWIN UP, ALL DEEZ CRACKAS & COCOLOS 4RM UP NORTH BE PUTTIN SUM GANGSTA SHIT OUT DAT'LL MAKE US MIA NIGZ LOOK LIKE AMATEURS... PUT YO GAME UP.. & REPRESENT.....& DON'T FORGET 2 POST UP PICS AFTER THA SHOW... I CAN'T GO CUZ MY GIRL READY 2 POP OUT MY DAUGHTER LEXANI. THAT'S RIGHT MUFFAKKAZ.LEXANI & MY BOY'S NAME WILL BE MICHAEL DAYTON. PLAY WIT IT...... :-D
> [snapback]2595375[/snapback]​*


u crak me up asere lol...cocolos lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JuIcEdUpScIoN305 (Jan 9, 2005)

good luck b on the kid , and if anything i'll post up pics for you ....fo sho...later


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2005, 10:33 AM
> *WTF IT MATTERS IF ITS A REAL 90??? DONT START HATING ON OUR RIDES NI99A SO KEEP THAT BULL SHIT OUT UR FUKIN MOUTH. AND YES MARCO'S LAC IS PLAYING NO GAMES AND ALL YA'LL.RESPECT WAT SHOULD BE RESPECTED AND BTW LAST TIME I CHECKED MY BOY ALEX ( THAT IS A BARBER AT PHAT FADES IN HIALEAH IS THE ONE THAT ORIGINALLY BUILT UR LAC.) IF U REALLY WANNA HATE WE CAN DO THE DAMN THING . :cheesy:
> [snapback]2589051[/snapback]​*





HOMIE LET THA CARS DO THE TALKING AND REMEMBER WE ALL IN THE SAME GAME


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

U already kno. Like Sweet86 said, let tha cars do the talkin...we gots 2 b more united in dis game down south, we're all slowly deterioratin away. Each day in So. Fla there are fewer & fewer lo-lo's We gotta b fam down hea cuz if we can't enjoy a fukin picnic or a cruise den wtf do we have 2 look forward 2? Recognize da game & realize the hate, but don't contribute to it.

Calvin always got some fine ass hoe 4 an avatar, de pinga asere.

Thanks for the support, cuz bein a daddy @ 19 ain't e z.

Oh yea can n e 1 prove me wrong & tell me dat da 79 in training day is black... cuz i think it's maroon or dark purple or sum shit. But I kno it ain't black... Holla


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

tTt..........................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 9 2005, 03:29 PM
> *lol :0 ***** u think u hard????????/u that fuck boy  dre  how long he been  working on that car 5 years dam homie????? :guns:  :burn: play with it
> [snapback]2586942[/snapback]​*




ITS FUNNY HOW U TALK SHIT CUZ DRE HASNT EVEN HAD THE CAR FOR NOT EVEN 2 YEARS...HIS CAR IS GONNA CHANGE ALOT OF SHIT HERE IN MIAMI AND HE HAS THE PICS TO PROVE HE REALLY HAS A CAR..SO IF U TRYING TO TALK SHIT OR WANNA START SOMETHING HE KNOWS I GOT HIS BACK AND WE GONNA BE AT THE SHOW WITH ARE UCE SHIRTS ON SO U WONT MISS US...BY THE WAY MY NAME IS CARLOS IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS HOLLAR AT ME IMMA BE THERE 2 :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ALL THIS SHIT IS FUNNY TO ME :cheesy:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> ITS FUNNY HOW U TALK SHIT CUZ DRE HASNT EVEN HAD THE CAR FOR NOT EVEN 2 YEARS...HIS CAR IS GONNA CHANGE ALOT OF SHIT HERE IN MIAMI AND HE HAS THE PICS TO PROVE HE REALLY HAS A CAR..SO IF U TRYING TO TALK SHIT OR WANNA START SOMETHING HE KNOWS I GOT HIS BACK AND WE GONNA BE AT THE SHOW WITH ARE UCE SHIRTS ON SO U WONT MISS US...BY THE WAY MY NAME IS CARLOS IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS HOLLAR AT ME IMMA BE THERE 2 :wave:
> [snapback]2598751[/snapback]​[/go work on your car cause it looks like shit now.......nice place to keep it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: oh yeah im carlos.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> > ITS FUNNY HOW U TALK SHIT CUZ DRE HASNT EVEN HAD THE CAR FOR NOT EVEN 2 YEARS...HIS CAR IS GONNA CHANGE ALOT OF SHIT HERE IN MIAMI AND HE HAS THE PICS TO PROVE HE REALLY HAS A CAR..SO IF U TRYING TO TALK SHIT OR WANNA START SOMETHING HE KNOWS I GOT HIS BACK AND WE GONNA BE AT THE SHOW WITH ARE UCE SHIRTS ON SO U WONT MISS US...BY THE WAY MY NAME IS CARLOS IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS HOLLAR AT ME IMMA BE THERE 2 :wave:
> > [snapback]2598751[/snapback]​[/go work on your car cause it looks like shit now.......nice place to keep it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: oh yeah im carlos.
> > [snapback]2599528[/snapback]​
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

im out bitch!!! u wanna continue this come see me on sunday..imma be holding the UCE PLAQUE so u cant miss me :buttkick: get a real car then come talk shit with something to back it up with...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn. yall ni99as are idiots . drop it and build a car in peace, fuk wat everyone thinks or says bro and hop that shyt. 

all this shyt talkin no hopping or hangouts,c;mon.!


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

Us candians role more than you think. Here is my $500 dollar canadian caddy. 
I dont want to argu but you have 14s or 15s on your car if i am not mistaken i just think you car would be nice with some wires on there.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jan 11 2005, 05:15 AM
> *wtf do u kno bout riding dawg? ur from fuckin canada :uh: stay on cali's dick n ride 13s n 14s bitch or u 2 skurd ur ass would get jacked on 22s+ ? kno wha bout talkin ABOOT?
> [snapback]2592481[/snapback]​*




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=151424


Thats what we know about riding you illiterate fucking bitch.


And and that whole "Aboot" thing, wrong side of Canada :twak:


----------



## JuIcEdUpScIoN305 (Jan 9, 2005)

just stop the net drama and let the show deside who the best motherfucker is .....period.....see you guys at lowrider....peace..........


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

no new pics?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 13 2005, 02:44 PM
> *no new pics?
> c'mon SO DAM LOW, show us a lil something.
> [snapback]2601928[/snapback]​*



he aint got nothing, kinda hard to show anything when all you got is a big ego, a big mouth, and no fucking car in the driveway.


joel I heard your car is looking clean, u swinging by tonight or am I gonna have to wait for this weekend??


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ill be there homie


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 13 2005, 03:03 PM
> *ill be there homie
> [snapback]2602021[/snapback]​*



sounds like a plan homie, see you there


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 6 2005, 07:12 PM
> *i hope yall ready cause is 2new 90ss coming out hard for the show...from 2 clubs out there :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :nono: be ready
> [snapback]2579103[/snapback]​*


 :0 uffin: :0 uffin: :0 uffin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

SUP HOMIE  READY FOR SUNDAY?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:angry: I HEARD ITS GONNA RAIN SUNDAY


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:angry: Sunday 16 




Showers High
76°F
Low
62°F 

Precip: 30% 


Showers. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 60s. 
:guns:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 14 2004, 09:40 PM
> *cant wait...we (mystik styles) gonna try and have a lil party for every-1 at the fairgrounds the night b-4......gonna try have the bbq goin and music...just b.y.o.b. and have a good time...ill give more info when the time gets closer!!!
> [snapback]2298336[/snapback]​*


how much for ONE rib?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 13 2005, 03:24 PM
> *how much for ONE rib?
> [snapback]2602264[/snapback]​*




Friday Jan 14 




PM T-Storms High
82°F
Low
66°F 

Precip: 60% 


Partly cloudy in the morning followed by scattered thunderstorms later in the day. Warm. High 82F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
:uh:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

RAIN OR SHINE homie, fuck it if it rains well have a wet t-shirt contest along with the booty contest :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 13 2005, 03:46 PM
> *RAIN OR SHINE homie, fuck it if it rains well have a wet t-shirt contest along with the booty contest :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602311[/snapback]​*




GOOD THINKING I WANNA SEE SUM HOES OUIT THERE


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 13 2005, 04:01 PM
> *you KNOW miami got some hot-ass hoochies!!!
> [snapback]2602371[/snapback]​*




believe i know


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

MY FAV.... :worship:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 13 2005, 04:03 PM
> *believe i know
> [snapback]2602375[/snapback]​*


the only reason the bitch in RED didnt win is because she wouldnt dance. she had a bangin body, but wouldnt shake it. the winner (in black) won cause she shoved that lollipop in her pussy, and was shaking what her mama gave her... plus she was fine too


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Jan 13 2005, 03:00 PM
> *he aint got nothing, kinda hard to show anything when all you got is a big ego, a big mouth, and no fucking car in the driveway.
> joel I heard your car is looking clean, u swinging by tonight or am I gonna have to wait for this weekend??
> [snapback]2602003[/snapback]​*


where your car at u fucking nerd.......post pics of yours shit :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Jan 7 2005, 03:54 PM
> *:biggrin:
> i got a 64 homie.........play with it :0 all crome out......but im not goin to post pics to after the show
> [snapback]2581876[/snapback]​*





    

must have missed that one at the show


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 16 2005, 08:49 PM
> *
> 
> must have missed that one at the show
> [snapback]2610544[/snapback]​*


same here i didn't see an all chromed out 64 i dont think i even saw a 64 today


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

and the only chromed out 64 was from bowtie and i know thats not his and know one answered when i asked for so dam low


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

i guess shit talking was it????funny how he had a chromed out 64 yet in previous posts asking about springs for hopping a lac??????hmmmmmm


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My Shit at da show


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My engine compartment


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

i dont understand why my pics come out perfect on my comp and the second I throw them on LIL they get foggy as shit


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 13 2005, 01:44 PM
> *no new pics?
> c'mon SO DAM LOW, show us a lil something.
> [snapback]2601928[/snapback]​*




He's just a lil jit cuz if he had something he be proud to show it!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: might be for sale real soon....


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

how much? or how about just the rims?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 19 2005, 07:46 PM
> *how much? or how about just the rims?
> [snapback]2622920[/snapback]​*


im was gonna be asking 4500 for the whole car but ill sell the rims 750. no less i spent more. i just put them on sat. with brand new tires. 175/75/r14


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: still gotta paint the rubber strip candy blue....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 19 2005, 09:10 AM
> *My Shit at da show
> [snapback]2620396[/snapback]​*


Looking good.... :thumbsup: Puttin it down for the RO!!


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

my car at the show...wasnt supposed to go but hopefully shyt works out and i come out harder cause its hard to compete in the g-body game


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haterz envy_@Jan 21 2005, 06:17 PM
> *my car at the show...wasnt supposed to go but hopefully shyt works out and i come out harder cause its hard to compete in the g-body game
> [snapback]2630146[/snapback]​*





MY HOMIE PAINTED DAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 21 2005, 08:34 PM
> *MY HOMIE PAINTED DAT CAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]2630229[/snapback]​*


damn everyone know that *****


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haterz envy_@Jan 21 2005, 06:46 PM
> *damn everyone know that *****
> [snapback]2630267[/snapback]​*





yea my homie andy sprayed dat car like around the same time i sprayed mine..he's an old uce member.. :happysad:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haterz envy_@Jan 21 2005, 07:46 PM
> *damn everyone know that *****
> [snapback]2630267[/snapback]​*



hell yea, he was the one of the coolest ****** to ever be in the game down here. he had the first 2dr lac down here with 90 sides. Cool ass *****, wish he would come back to lowriding


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

WHERE THE PICNIC PICS??? :dunno:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

Where the hangouts at now dat da grove's all fucked up?? :dunno: or is it dat nobody wants 2 rideout nomore?? :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

grove was fun last night for me, I havent been cruising in a "hot minute".


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 30 2005, 06:33 AM
> *grove was fun last night for me, I havent been cruising in a "hot minute".
> [snapback]2659489[/snapback]​*


grove was str8.... not alot of people but had a good time chillin.. you left early last night, i met up wit the club after you left.....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

yeah man, i had to work early this morning. im glad i did go tho, at least for a little while.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 30 2005, 07:33 AM
> *grove was fun last night for me, I havent been cruising in a "hot minute".
> [snapback]2659489[/snapback]​*


yeah man  grove was good ......i hope it be good next week to


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Jan 30 2005, 05:15 PM
> *yeah man  grove was good ......i hope it be good next week to
> [snapback]2660983[/snapback]​*



its wuz actually good 2 see LOWRIDERS out there  didnt see alot of bitchez :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

da way the construction is makes me not wanna go 2 da grove. evry where u park it gets raided! Being is a bitch u gotta pray a cop aint gonna creep on u after u hit a switch!. No where 2 go


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 30 2005, 06:27 PM
> *da way the construction is makes me not wanna go 2 da grove. evry where u park it gets raided! Being is a bitch u gotta pray a cop aint gonna creep on u after u hit a switch!. No where  2 go
> [snapback]2661254[/snapback]​*




thank god my car aint ready yet cuz it would really suck 2 be crusing in that construction site..Hopefully wen my car is done the construction be over


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

they bulit a parking lot at waston island with lights and everything we can try that out its a free standing lot no bludings or cops or flash light cops so how would everyone feel about chillin there


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 30 2005, 07:11 PM
> *they bulit a parking lot at waston island with lights and everything we can try that out its a free standing lot no bludings or cops or flash light cops so how would everyone feel about chillin there
> [snapback]2661375[/snapback]​*




I THINK WE SHOULD GO OUT THERE 2 WATSON SINCE THE GROVE IS ALWAYS HEATED...AND PLUS THE BEACH IS RIGHT THERE TO SEE THE BITCHES.. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 30 2005, 07:33 PM
> *I THINK WE SHOULD GO OUT THERE 2 WATSON SINCE THE GROVE IS ALWAYS HEATED...AND PLUS THE BEACH IS RIGHT THERE TO SEE THE BITCHES.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2661467[/snapback]​*


That sounds like a good idea. The times I have been out their their haven't been no problems.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Jan 30 2005, 08:25 PM
> *That sounds like a good idea. The times I have been out their their haven't been no problems.
> [snapback]2661677[/snapback]​*




ITS ALOT LESS HEAT AND MORE ROOM 4 HOPPING..AND OF COURSE THE BITCHEZ :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 30 2005, 09:35 PM
> *ITS ALOT LESS HEAT AND MORE ROOM 4 HOPPING..AND OF COURSE THE BITCHEZ  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2661711[/snapback]​*


and they have lights out now and no cops chill by the water and have fun make it like how the grove was 3 4 years ago


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 30 2005, 09:26 PM
> *and they have lights out now and no cops chill by the water and have fun make it like how the grove was 3 4 years ago
> [snapback]2661988[/snapback]​*




yea good idea white boy!


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

yea man we need some more crackas in the game so i can someone to talk to


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 30 2005, 09:41 PM
> *yea man we need some more crackas in the game so i can someone to talk to
> [snapback]2662071[/snapback]​*




not in miami...maybe if u cruise by Towers :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

NO!!!!

that pleace is a homosexual hang out


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:roflmao: NO WONDER WEN I WOULD GO OUT THERE I WOULD SEE A WHOLE BUNCH OF WHITE BOYZ LOOKING AT ME WEIRD :angry:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

well carlos there all ricers there so there you go


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

StiLL RoLLin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I PREP I (Jan 17, 2005)

what a ::BIG:: picture...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have to resize next time!!!!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

STill RoLLin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:nono: :nono:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 30 2005, 08:35 PM
> *ITS ALOT LESS HEAT AND MORE ROOM 4 HOPPING..AND OF COURSE THE BITCHEZ  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2661711[/snapback]​*


So then what up yall ganna hangout their?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jan 31 2005, 06:35 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2665592[/snapback]​*





NICE MONTY BUT HOMIE U HAVE 2 JUICE IT IF U GOING ON 13Z...BUT MAD PROPS 4 BEING ONE OF THE CLEANEST MONTY'S OUT HERE


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

RoLLiN Cc HiaLeaH FL


----------



## I PREP I (Jan 17, 2005)

yOur weLcOme jOrge! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jan 31 2005, 08:49 PM
> *RoLLiN Cc HiaLeaH FL
> [snapback]2666007[/snapback]​*


\

Nice pic...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Jan 31 2005, 07:53 PM
> *So then what up yall ganna hangout their?
> [snapback]2665695[/snapback]​*


yea we are just need to get the word out to everyone


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

yea the black one and mikeys yellow are are the cleanest montes


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 31 2005, 09:42 PM
> *yea the black one and mikeys yellow are are the cleanest montes
> [snapback]2666824[/snapback]​*




:0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin: THERES SOME FRESH ASS LOWRIDERS DOWN HERE AT THE BOTTOM REPPING MIAMI LOVELY. :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 31 2005, 09:50 PM
> *:biggrin: IVE SAID IT BEFORE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN: THERES SOME FRESH ASS LOWRIDERS DOWN HERE AT THE BOTTOM REPPING MIAMI LOVELY. IM PROUD TO LIVE HERE. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666855[/snapback]​*




THERE IS AND HOPEFULLY IT GETS BETTER


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

I SEE ALOT OF QUALITY COMING OUT FROM MIAMI.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Jan 31 2005, 10:04 PM
> *IT WILL HOMIE, I SEE ALOT OF QUALITY COMING OUT FROM MIAMI.
> [snapback]2666927[/snapback]​*



i hope and maybe dat way we could actually have real HANGOUTS


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jan 31 2005, 11:42 PM
> *yea the black one and mikeys yellow are are the cleanest montes
> [snapback]2666824[/snapback]​*


N DAT ORANGE 1 4RM IMPRESSIVE IS SERIOUS.


----------



## I PREP I (Jan 17, 2005)

i fucken love that yellow monte... ::wow::! lol... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

whats a good day in miami without a little police harrasment??











officer: "hey what are you guys doing out here??"

lowrider: "Just having a good time."

officer: "WHAT DID YOU SAY TO ME?!?!?"

lowrider: "Just having a good time sir?"

officer: "THATS WHAT I THOUGHT!!! you scumbags disgust me!! ouf of the car!!"

lowrider: "but but why!?!?!"

offcier: "SHUT YOUR WHOLE SHIT WAUD!!! now spread your cheecks and lift your sack!!"

well its not that bad but you get the idea :angry:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 31 2005, 10:07 PM
> *i hope and maybe dat way we could actually have real HANGOUTS
> [snapback]2666949[/snapback]​*


so i guess everyone is headed to watson this weekend?
need to spred the word to see if everyone comes out....


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> so i guess everyone is headed to watson this weekend?
> need to spred the word to see if everyone comes out....
> [snapback]2668676[/snapback]​[/quote
> what time is everybody goin out there......after the grove  ????


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> > so i guess everyone is headed to watson this weekend?
> > need to spred the word to see if everyone comes out....
> > [snapback]2668676[/snapback]​[/quote
> > what time is everybody goin out there......after the grove  ????
> ...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Feb 1 2005, 11:05 AM~
> *whats a good day in miami without a little police harrasment??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

that truck from uce ...was it the one from unity?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 1 2005, 02:19 AM
> *N DAT ORANGE 1 4RM IMPRESSIVE IS SERIOUS.
> [snapback]2667499[/snapback]​*




I THINK U GUYS 4GOT WHO REALLY HAS BEEN HAVING THE MONTY GAME ON LOCK FOR YEARS AND STILL RIDING


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 1 2005, 03:32 PM
> *I THINK U GUYS 4GOT WHO REALLY HAS BEEN HAVING THE MONTY GAME ON LOCK FOR YEARS AND STILL RIDING
> [snapback]2669838[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

R.O. MIAMI LETTING THE CARS DO THE TALKING!! THIS FUCKING SCREEN AINT SHOWIN SHIT IN THE STREETS. :0 

6 ON THE STREET AND CHINO'S IS COMING OUT 4 TAMPA.


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

HA HA HA , WHO GIVES A FUCK......


----------



## unitedlows (Sep 7, 2004)

my honda on 13's


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

Dont 4 get bout this car... :thumbsup: ONLY TIME WILL TELL..


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

so 11:30 12 at watson?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

I THINK AFTER 1AM SO WE COULD GO CRUISE THE GROVE 2 ...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

KEEP HATING!! :biggrin: WE LIKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:angel: R.I.P. TO OTHER CUTTY'S


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

MORE PICS COMING BUT FOR NOW "KISS OUR ASS!"


----------



## I PREP I (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 1 2005, 07:31 PM
> *I THINK AFTER 1AM SO WE COULD GO CRUISE THE GROVE  2 ...
> [snapback]2671447[/snapback]​*


isnt the grove under construction?? :biggrin: :biggrin:



by the way, nice pic of the 4 RO cars at the picnic...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Feb 1 2005, 07:49 PM
> *HA HA HA , WHO GIVES A FUCK......
> [snapback]2670951[/snapback]​*


foreal :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2005, 10:10 AM
> *foreal  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2673616[/snapback]​*


 U TALK 2 MUCH!! I JUST HOPE AFTER A CENTURY OF UR CAR BEING PUT AWAY I HOPE IT COMES OUT FLYIN!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

you better believe it :biggrin: ... nah i mean.. its takin so long cause im trying to save up enough money to paint my shit KANDY i wouldnt settle for a basecoat :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

heres some flyin uffin: .. its just what we do!!!! uffin: single pump 10 batt.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2005, 10:27 AM
> *you better believe it  :biggrin: ...  nah i mean.. its takin so long cause im trying to save up enough money to paint my shit KANDY i wouldnt settle for a basecoat :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2673681[/snapback]​*


U MAKING NO SENSE PUSSY CUZ PLENTY OF CARS DOWN HERE ARE NOT KANDY!!
:biggrin: ANOTHER THING U CANT MAKE A "SHOW" CAR WITH USED CHROME PARTS. IM DONE TALKIN 2 U HOPEFULLY FOR ONCE U CAN SHOW ME SOMETHING BITCH!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn you are right PLENTY of them arent.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyways im off to work at the shop... PEACE!


----------



## I PREP I (Jan 17, 2005)

lol... ericcccc calmmm downnn! shhh just go to work! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

To pinkregal and trickortreat homie:

Do you two guys no chata up there in miami/hiahleah? Cubana girl that builds cars...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 2 2005, 11:58 AM
> *To pinkregal and trickortreat homie:
> 
> Do you two guys no chata up there in miami/hiahleah? Cubana girl that builds cars...
> [snapback]2673763[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: wtf are u talking about :dunno:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Feb 2 2005, 11:03 AM
> *:dunno: wtf are u talking about :dunno:
> [snapback]2673787[/snapback]​*



about chata man... we were talking and she brought up both of their names?!?! 


F_CK PLAYER DISEASE!!! hahahaha getting your car ready bro? mine will be ready for miami :biggrin: prepare to hop hop hop


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: hopefully my money order gets there this time


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

just a lil something from my ride *HIGH GRADE*...............ALOT more pictures and just some things cant be shown yet ...ifa ya know what i mean :biggrin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 2 2005, 12:48 PM
> *just a lil something from my ride HIGH GRADE...............ALOT more pictures and just some things cant be shown yet ...ifa ya know what i mean :biggrin:
> [snapback]2674269[/snapback]​*



VERY VERY NICE!!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

SECOND 2 NONE


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

SECOND 2 NONE


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

ROLLIN


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

ELEGANCE


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

a lil more........the rest is done just a suprise........... :biggrin: ...........ohhhhh and it WILL be swangin'


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 2 2005, 01:52 PM
> *VERY VERY NICE!!
> [snapback]2674286[/snapback]​*



thanks man just sometimes people talk to much shit and ya gotta show em a lil bit so they shut up..........


----------



## I PREP I (Jan 17, 2005)

nice... cant wait to see it done.!  :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 2 2005, 02:01 PM
> *a lil more........the rest is done just a suprise........... :biggrin: ...........ohhhhh and it WILL  be swangin'
> [snapback]2674333[/snapback]​*


u got alot of chrome . who did your chrome by the way. i hope the impala comes out soon ,i see your doing everythign the right way so far. good job! :biggrin:


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

SECOND TO NONE.....sorry had to put it in there


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 2 2005, 06:36 AM
> *KEEP HATING!!  :biggrin:  WE LIKE IT :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2672911[/snapback]​*



Nobody hating, you look good, but don't get mad when you see are shit up........


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 2 2005, 02:58 PM
> *u got alot of chrome . who did your chrome by the way. i hope the impala comes out soon ,i see your doing everythign the right way so far. good job! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2674621[/snapback]​*



most of my chrome was done at Action plating.....yea its being done the right way believe me......its better to do shit right the first time....it should be done soon changing a couple things now but its on its way :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 2 2005, 05:14 PM
> *most of my chrome was done at Action plating.....yea its being done the right way believe me......its better to do shit right the first time....it should be done soon changing a couple things now but its on its way :biggrin:
> [snapback]2675328[/snapback]​*



lookin tite


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 2 2005, 02:48 PM
> *just a lil something from my ride HIGH GRADE...............ALOT more pictures and just some things cant be shown yet ...ifa ya know what i mean :biggrin:
> [snapback]2674269[/snapback]​*


daaaamn, is that car somewhere in cutler ridge?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 2 2005, 07:14 PM
> * but its on its way :biggrin:
> [snapback]2675328[/snapback]​*


To take over Miami!!! :0 Godamn Homie.That Motherfucker is gonna be hard when it comes out! Thats for sure!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Feb 2 2005, 04:50 PM
> *Nobody hating, you look good, but don't get mad when you see are shit up........
> [snapback]2675188[/snapback]​*


lots of cars come and go from our club. Thats why it has taken time get back on our feet so i dun sweat that shyt. Everyone in miami is looking good ryt now props to everyone. 

i dun hate... i just have fun building a car nd fuk everyone else . build yor own shyt and be happy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 2 2005, 11:23 PM
> * i just have fun building a car nd fuk everyone else . build yor own shyt and be happy
> [snapback]2676585[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

a couple of Box Chevy projects


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

A COUPLE OF BOX CHEVY PROJECTS


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

A COUPLE OF BOX CHEVY PROJECTS


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

F B TIRES PROJECT CAR


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2005, 08:38 PM
> *To take over Miami!!! :0  Godamn Homie.That Motherfucker is gonna be hard when it comes out! Thats for sure!
> [snapback]2676313[/snapback]​*



naw man im not here to take over miami.......im just trying to ride out with everyone else on the street.......whats the point of building a car and never riding it ya know what i mean????i just wanna cruise the beach,pick up chicks,swang it and drive it back home :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

HERE'S A PICTURE OF MY COMPAS SAUL Y LOCO DE LOS POBRES CC


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Feb 2 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Nobody hating, you look good, but don't get mad when you see are shit up........
> [snapback]2675188[/snapback]​*


'

Im not mad when i see pics of your cars. Aint no hating at all. Do your thang cuz where up here trien 2 do ours.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 3 2005, 02:43 AM
> *naw man im not here to take over miami.......im just trying to ride out with everyone else on the street.......whats the point of building a car and never riding it ya know what i mean????i just wanna cruise the beach,pick up chicks,swang it and drive it back home :biggrin:
> [snapback]2677324[/snapback]​*


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

in the street ...MIA!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

more miami uce


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

that cutlass looking good !


----------



## FRESH POWDER (Feb 3, 2005)

DRE WUD UP WIT ERIC FINALLY...WUTS HE GON DO


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

oh im bringin him back we going to get a full front suspension for him this weekend to work on


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn this page is neverending........but its looking good!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

I GOT 13Z................ N A CONTINENTAL KIT 4 SALE......................
ILL WORK WITH CHU DOGG


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

MIAMI IS COOL MAN!


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 3 2005, 06:54 PM
> *MIAMI IS COOL MAN!
> [snapback]2680084[/snapback]​*


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 19 2004, 02:07 PM~
> *mialac84rida's new caddy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

after makeover


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 2 2005, 05:39 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2672915[/snapback]​*


i noticed that you used to have the fat fender trim, how come you changed it? I liked the flashy look.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Feb 3 2005, 08:11 PM
> *i noticed that you used to have the fat fender trim, how come you changed it? I liked the flashy look.
> [snapback]2680682[/snapback]​*


 I ADDED ROCKER PANELS. :biggrin: SO THE FACTORY ONES HAVE TO G WITH IT. I LIKE IT ALOT MORE NOW!


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

your right it DOES look better with the rockers


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

EVERYONE IS POSTING . SO00. ONE PIC WONT HURT ME THAT MUCH.
:biggrin:


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 3 2005, 10:33 PM
> *EVERYONE IS POSTING . SO00. ONE PIC WONT HURT ME THAT MUCH.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2681013[/snapback]​*



Why danny, why............WELL FUCK IT............


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Feb 3 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Why danny, why............WELL FUCK IT............
> [snapback]2681059[/snapback]​*


its just the rearend. lol. shouldve cleaned before taking the pic. ! my lady was rushing me so i ws like fuk it!


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 3 2005, 10:53 PM
> *its just the rearend. lol. shouldve cleaned before taking the pic. ! my lady was rushing me so i ws like fuk it!
> [snapback]2681075[/snapback]​*


your a dick.........


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

well i might as well post a few for the haters


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOO 64_@Feb 3 2005, 12:34 AM
> *F B TIRES  PROJECT CAR
> [snapback]2677310[/snapback]​*


Hey bro were those suicide doors hard to do?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

oOoOo dat shit is comin out serious :thumbsup: ready 4 tampa or wat?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 3 2005, 10:33 PM
> *EVERYONE IS POSTING . SO00. ONE PIC WONT HURT ME THAT MUCH.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2681013[/snapback]​*



tight work man looks good cant wait to see the ride all complete :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

EVRYONE IS LOOKIN GOOD! WHO IS MAKING IT TO TAMPA 4SURE??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT... i doubt ima make it to tampa... i still needa do the guts and finish up chroming a few things and order new rims... thats gon' run me about 4 to 5 g's... so i dunno... i might have most of it done before the show but i bet its gunna be little bull shit thats gon' keep me from taking it...my shit should be painted in ab out a week or two... juzt needa finish up the etching primer and then 2k it and block it down...then it should be ready to begin painting process


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I guess im ganna have to post a pic to right!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeap i guess you are...lol


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 4 2005, 02:20 AM
> *well i might as well post a few for the haters
> [snapback]2681469[/snapback]​*


tight pic who took them ? lol ma dprops to everyone in the MIA lookin hard and comin up madd props


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 4 2005, 01:45 AM
> *tight work man looks good cant wait to see the ride all complete :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2681755[/snapback]​*


i was about to put the car back togeter but changed my mind and went back to do some changes . 

Cant wait to see that impy of your s swanging.

And no No TAMPa :angry: for me this year. ihate not going to showS!!


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

Yo Wuzza is every-1 goin 2 watson 2morrow night or wat???


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 2 2005, 01:03 PM
> *thanks man just sometimes people talk to much shit and ya gotta show em a lil bit so they shut up..........
> [snapback]2674338[/snapback]​*




GOOD SHIT HOMIE CUZ PPL DO TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND DONT KNOW THEIR REALLY IS SOME PPL COMING OUT HARD...NICE CHROME


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2005, 10:27 AM
> *you better believe it  :biggrin: ...  nah i mean.. its takin so long cause im trying to save up enough money to paint my shit KANDY i wouldnt settle for a basecoat :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2673681[/snapback]​*




i feel u homie atleast not on a g-body :dunno:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I PREP I_@Feb 2 2005, 01:48 PM
> *nice... cant wait to see it done.!   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2674559[/snapback]​*




wut u drive lil mama??? :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2005, 10:38 AM
> *anyways im off to work at the shop... PEACE!
> [snapback]2673709[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 4 2005, 12:20 AM
> *well i might as well post a few for the haters
> [snapback]2681469[/snapback]​*


damn... you think youll be done for tampa. u gonna swang that shyt or wat ?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 4 2005, 04:30 PM
> *damn... you think youll be done for tampa. u gonna swang that shyt or wat ?
> [snapback]2684466[/snapback]​*




i hope u do swang it homie cuz its been out 4 a while might as well do it while ur at it


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

My lady's New project! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 4 2005, 04:56 PM
> *My lady's New project! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2684574[/snapback]​*




WUTS DA DEAL WITH UR REGAL?? HAVENT SEEN IT IN A WHILE.... :dunno:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

My lady's project


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

My lady's project


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

can any one write to me how the hell i can get a picture on this shit ?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

wasn't gonna post shit up but fuck it im bored at work.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

coming out harder than ever and of course a few suprises :biggrin: UCE MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

U KNOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

my new project my ladie's shit


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my shits not gunna swang its gunna be for shows... "radical class" but not tooo radical...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 4 2005, 06:42 PM
> *U KNOW!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2684942[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 4 2005, 03:05 PM
> *i feel u homie  atleast not on a g-body :dunno:
> [snapback]2684117[/snapback]​*


U COMING OUT 4 TAMPA???? I HOPE U R. :biggrin: WE NEED MORE PPL IN THE SAME CLASSES AND DANNY JUST SAID HES NOT GOIN SO THE CLASSES WOULD HAVE ALOT OF COMP.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 5 2005, 11:55 AM
> *U COMING OUT 4 TAMPA???? I HOPE U R.  :biggrin: WE NEED MORE PPL IN THE SAME CLASSES AND DANNY JUST SAID HES NOT GOIN SO THE CLASSES WOULD HAVE ALOT OF COMP.
> [snapback]2686825[/snapback]​*


im going to Tampa.


yus without a car. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 5 2005, 12:43 PM
> *im going to Tampa.
> yus without a car. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2687097[/snapback]​*


i know that. I was askin about the cars that r making it :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

shaved the drums.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 5 2005, 05:08 PM
> *shaved the drums.
> [snapback]2687381[/snapback]​*


..TIGHT WORK..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 5 2005, 03:08 PM
> *shaved the drums.
> [snapback]2687381[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

GOT 2 CCE CHROME PUMPS FITTINGS, DUMPS,READY TO SLAP ON....
LET IT GO 4 $250....


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:uh: 4 u china


----------



## Ridin_in_da_79_monte (Feb 16, 2004)

i really like that color ..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this fuckin sucks major ass. my mig welder broke... i cant finish shit on my car till i get a new one... and im not gunna bust out the arc welder or the non-gas welder...shietttttttt


----------



## JuIcEdUpScIoN305 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats up fella's ....i hope to see you all there at tampa..i'm gonna be their myself...hoping to catch more scions out there, and still get 1st like i did at miami lrm...good luck all ...see ya'll there.peace.!!!!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

im still trying to learn how to post


----------



## RoLLiN CC LaC (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jan 31 2005, 08:49 PM
> *RoLLiN Cc HiaLeaH FL
> [snapback]2666007[/snapback]​*



THEM PIKS CAME OUT SERIOUS JORGE!! TIGHT WERK...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

any 80s mild class g-bodys goin out to tampa? imma probably do some lil minor things to my car to take it out there then hopefully take it apart and re do everythin for jan cause im still not even close to a trophy :angry:


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Feb 7 2005, 10:30 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




NOW DATS FUCKING OLD SKOOL :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

yus tryin keep our post alive.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Feb 7 2005, 11:30 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


that was a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 5 2005, 12:55 PM
> *i know that. I was askin about the cars that r making it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2687128[/snapback]​*




my car should be ready for tampa but not the excact way i want it so dont be fooled


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 8 2005, 01:34 PM
> *that was a good show :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2697165[/snapback]​*


dat was a bad ass trailer from right to left top 2 bottom
pancho,jr,eddie,andy,jayson,jorge,and rod


elegance,uso,and individuals reppin miami hard as fuk


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

these r pics from last sunday we rode out tha to beach my camera got full so i could take n e more pics but trust me u will be seein a lot of south beach on here :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

caddy sundays! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

what real ridaz do!!!! C.A.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Feb 9 2005, 07:32 AM
> *what real ridaz do!!!!  C.A.
> [snapback]2700366[/snapback]​*


holy moly!!!
gotta love the punisher.
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
baddest pic so far


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=104710] my big body representing RO


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Feb 9 2005, 11:07 AM
> *[attachmentid=104710] my big body representing RO
> [snapback]2701063[/snapback]​*


More detailed pics of my ride will be posted soon.....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 8 2005, 08:28 PM
> *caddy sundays! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2699025[/snapback]​*


i like that.


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 8 2005, 04:50 PM
> *these r pics from last sunday we rode out tha to beach my camera got full so i could take n e more pics but trust me u will be seein a lot of south beach on here :biggrin:
> [snapback]2697804[/snapback]​*


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Feb 9 2005, 01:43 PM
> *you guys ride out to south beach every sunday? we should organize a cruise so others could ride too...
> [snapback]2702159[/snapback]​*



we stay riddin all real rhyders welcome we be out there like @ 3 wit tha digital cam holla!


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GiZmO84_@Feb 9 2005, 04:09 PM
> *
> [snapback]2702694[/snapback]​*


WUT DEY DO JIT......the CADDY's lookin GANGSTAFIED as FUK it looks like DA SOUTH is comin out harder and harder down HERE from BOULEVARD ACES, ROLLERZ ONLY to CLASSIC ANGELS and everyone else comin up in this GAME! So ya'll keep doin what you doin and keep BRUSHIN the HATERZ OFF!!!!


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 9 2005, 03:14 PM
> *we stay riddin all real rhyders welcome we be out there like @ 3 wit tha digital cam holla!
> [snapback]2702733[/snapback]​*


What part of south beach yall be at


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Feb 9 2005, 06:58 PM
> *What part of south beach yall be at
> [snapback]2703872[/snapback]​*


Ocean drive..washington..and collins.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GiZmO84_@Feb 9 2005, 03:20 PM
> *WUT DEY DO JIT......the CADDY's lookin GANGSTAFIED as FUK it looks like DA SOUTH is comin out harder and harder down HERE from BOULEVARD ACES, ROLLERZ ONLY to CLASSIC ANGELS and everyone else comin up in this GAME! So ya'll keep doin what you doin and keep BRUSHIN the HATERZ OFF!!!!
> [snapback]2702772[/snapback]​*




thanks homie


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

dam that pic came out fucked up ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

some old pic


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 11 2005, 03:55 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2712880[/snapback]​*


he wasnt single pump there? i think?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 11 2005, 03:18 PM
> *he wasnt single pump there? i think?
> [snapback]2712968[/snapback]​*



i dont know i didnt even have a lowrider at that time...i got mine after i got out of high school


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

actually it was cus we rolled in there gas hoppin and blew a solenoid for one of the front pumps so we had to hop everybody single pump .. and it only had 8 batterys .. we hopped every car in the park and 3 of them were double pumped 14 batterys uffin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Feb 11 2005, 04:13 PM
> *actually it was cus we rolled in there gas hoppin and blew a solenoid for one of the front pumps  so we had to hop everybody  single pump .. and it only had 8 batterys  .. we hopped every car in the park and 3 of them were double pumped 14 batterys uffin:
> [snapback]2713195[/snapback]​*




nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and the regal even beat the double pump king of the streets that day...lol


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 4 2005, 05:33 PM
> *wasn't gonna post shit up but fuck it im bored at work.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2684909[/snapback]​*


NICE!!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Feb 11 2005, 05:13 PM
> *actually it was cus we rolled in there gas hoppin and blew a solenoid for one of the front pumps  so we had to hop everybody  single pump .. and it only had 8 batterys  .. we hopped every car in the park and 3 of them were double pumped 14 batterys uffin:
> [snapback]2713195[/snapback]​*


yeha but carlos's shyt was single pump also. But still both got off nice.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 11 2005, 04:56 PM
> *yeha but carlos's shyt was single pump also. But still both got off nice.
> [snapback]2713364[/snapback]​*




WHO ENDED UP WITH CARLOS CAR ANYWAYS??? LAST THING I HEARD SOME LADY WUZ SELLING IT 4 LIKE $400.. :dunno:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 11 2005, 04:59 PM
> *WHO ENDED UP WITH CARLOS CAR ANYWAYS??? LAST THING I HEARD SOME LADY WUZ SELLING IT 4 LIKE $400.. :dunno:
> [snapback]2713376[/snapback]​*


the white monte that was s2n?? i bought it from bevis like 2 an half years ago the car was all tore up i was gonna rebuild it but said fuq it need to much work and traded it from a brand new flip out tv and 2 head rests.. the kid that got it left it at his friends house and from there they stole the clip the intirior ( witch was prety str8) and the back bumper. there was no drive shaft and no rack and the car didnt run...i have no idea where its at now....


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

na that day it was double pump 14 batt. then he changed it to single 8 batt. to hop in lrm miami


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 11 2005, 05:19 PM
> *the white monte that was s2n?? i bought it from bevis like 2 an half years ago the car was all tore up i was gonna rebuild it but said fuq it need to much work and traded it from a brand new flip out tv and 2 head rests.. the kid that got it left it at his friends house and from there they stole the clip the intirior ( witch was prety str8) and the back bumper. there was no drive shaft and no rack and the car didnt run...i have no idea where its at now....
> [snapback]2713456[/snapback]​*




wuz it by bird road???? cuz i wuz gonna buy that car and it had everything on it but it wasnt even a real LS. :uh: the lady wanted 2 get rid of it real cheap


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 11 2005, 05:31 PM
> *wuz it by bird road????  cuz i wuz gonna buy that car and it had everything on it but it wasnt even a real LS. :uh:  the lady wanted 2 get rid of it real cheap
> [snapback]2713504[/snapback]​*


well when i had it it was on 92 and bird like 3 blocks off bird... but were the car ended up after i got rid of it was up on like 127 and bird.... shit i was gonna sell it for like 500 buks but that kid traded me that stuff....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

my ride b-4 the accident


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got some pumps for sale.... 2 pumps... T'd up together to double pump a car... wit parker checkvalves one dump all plumbed up ready to slap on a car... marzochi gears... black tanks chrome motors... reds proseries pumps... $400 let me knowww....

anyone selling a regal or cutlass or monte pretty much any g-body or know where i can get one in the hundreds range...???? let me knowww..lol


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

got 3 regals for sale  :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

where dey at


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

For n-e 1 intersted in a regal....
Regal#1 minor rust--$700 v6 a.c 1985 runnin perfect
Regal#2 Clean,Clean,clean-runnin comes with a cont.kit 1981 v6 $950
regal #3 im not sellin but know sume-1 who is


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

s0om fo da ladies.

they love my driveshaft


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 15 2005, 05:02 PM
> *s0om fo da ladies.
> 
> they love my driveshaft
> [snapback]2730320[/snapback]​*


U look like u bout to make luv 2 ur drive shaft lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 15 2005, 06:33 PM
> *U look like u bout to make luv 2 ur drive shaft lol
> [snapback]2730440[/snapback]​*


sexy aint she..lmao


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

IS IT TELESCOPIC??? AND WHO DID IT HIALEAH?? THEY DO GAS TANKS??? :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

PURE JOY LS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 15 2005, 06:48 PM
> *IS IT TELESCOPIC??? AND WHO DID IT HIALEAH??  THEY DO GAS TANKS??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2730505[/snapback]​*


SPS NO THEY DONT DO GAS TANKS. TAKE IT SOMEWHERE OUTTA MIAMI .


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 15 2005, 06:48 PM
> *IS IT TELESCOPIC??? AND WHO DID IT HIALEAH??  THEY DO GAS TANKS??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2730505[/snapback]​*


carlos i know a place that does tanks and does a good ass job


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

dont u have to get them relined? on the inside.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

im getting a new 1 so w/e and thanks white boy  we gotta get 2 that in a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Feb 16 2005, 12:40 PM
> *carlos i know a place that does tanks and does a good ass job
> [snapback]2733503[/snapback]​*



if its in texas I dont want to hear it lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Feb 17 2005, 07:11 AM
> *if its in texas I dont want to hear it lol  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2737324[/snapback]​*




ITS IN TEXAS?!!!??! :burn: :worship:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

84' Coupe still 4 $ale, wit no juice ( SOLD ) But it got rack 4 three pumps at 45º angle, & rack for 8 batteries straight aligned along the rear of trunk like dis _______________
/ \
/ \
/ - - - - - - - - \
/__________________ \

PLEASE EXCUSE MY GETO ASS COMPUTER DRAWING...

Reinforced frame ( not wrapped ) 3 wheel bridge & chains, #9? hoses (i think) 16's in rear, 8's in front. NEEDS PAINT, INTERIOR, PUMPS & A SWITCHBOX & U READY 2 GO..... ONLY 4 NIGZ WHO GOT $$$$. I DON'T! I GOT A 1 WEEK OLD DAUGHTER & 2 MANY FUCKIN BILLS TO PAY... FOR PICS LOOK UP MY COUPE DE VILLE 4 $ALE THREAD.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=125006

$ I'M ASKIN 4 A GRAND BUT WHOEVER GIVES ME $700-800. TAKES IT PM ME.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

SOME 1 COMIN OUT WITH A REVERSE 4 LINK ON A G-BODY :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Feb 17 2005, 08:11 AM
> *if its in texas I dont want to hear it lol  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2737324[/snapback]​*


nope its in plam beach


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 17 2005, 08:46 AM
> *ITS IN TEXAS?!!!??! :burn:  :worship:
> [snapback]2737437[/snapback]​*


no west plam no more trips to texas


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Feb 17 2005, 11:47 AM
> *no west plam no more trips to texas
> [snapback]2738669[/snapback]​*




:rofl: OK WE GONNA HAVE 2 GO TO WEST PALM THEN TO DO MY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 17 2005, 11:37 AM
> *SOME 1 COMIN OUT WITH A REVERSE 4 LINK ON A G-BODY :0  :0  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]2738292[/snapback]​*



I hope they know how to get around the gas tank


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Feb 17 2005, 12:48 PM
> *I hope they know how to get around the gas tank
> [snapback]2738936[/snapback]​*




YO LIL MAMA U GOING TO THE SHOP TODAY?? IM GOING AFTER WORK. MIKE HAS TO TALK 2 U THERE


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

nah ***** he has to talk to you lol, nah I dont think Im gonna be going out there 2day


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

im on break right now and I need to get my ass back to the theatre in like 10 mins :angry:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Feb 17 2005, 02:48 PM
> *I hope they know how to get around the gas tank
> [snapback]2738936[/snapback]​*


..i a have a custom fuel cell i had got made..if that dont work ill find away..
its hard cuz there hasnt been a g body wit it. n beavis got a truck so ...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI A LIL SOMETHINGS COMIN SOON


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0 !


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> this aint no G-BODY either  UCE MIAMI
> :0 damn sneak peak.... looks sick...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn. uce lookin rel good ryt about now . props to yall bois . 

did you guys repaint that monte


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

the yellow on the monte is really eye catching, but its not that bright, what color is that, looks like a butternut yellow?

real nice though


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: The monte does look good huh?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

IMO MIKE'S LS IS THE NICEST CAR IN UCE MIAMI BY FAR! OUT OF HAND!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Feb 15 2005, 01:09 PM
> *For n-e 1 intersted in a regal....
> Regal#1 minor rust--$700 v6 a.c 1985 runnin perfect
> Regal#2 Clean,Clean,clean-runnin comes with a cont.kit 1981 v6 $950
> ...


where are the rust spots on the first regal


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Feb 15 2005, 12:09 PM
> *For n-e 1 intersted in a regal....
> Regal#1 minor rust--$700 v6 a.c 1985 runnin perfect
> Regal#2 Clean,Clean,clean-runnin comes with a cont.kit 1981 v6 $950
> ...


LEAVE A NUMBER SO I CAN CALL FOR #1 AND #3


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 17 2005, 03:05 PM
> *this aint no G-BODY either      UCE MIAMI
> [snapback]2739219[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

where is this picture from??


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

CHILL WIT THE TOUGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

..GETTING STRONGER DAY BY DAY..


----------



## i live for lowriding (Jan 6, 2005)

yall makin it real hard for me to come out with a g-body. kepp it up miami :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i live for lowriding_@Feb 19 2005, 12:27 PM
> *yall makin it real hard for me to come out with a g-body. kepp it up miami  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2748093[/snapback]​*


    better believe it


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Feb 20 2005, 04:32 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2752248[/snapback]​*


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

is there anything to do in the mia today my ride is readyt o ride out but wiff no where to go


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 20 2005, 02:25 PM
> *  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2752484[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

sunday's afternoon at south beach


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Feb 20 2005, 03:20 PM
> *sunday's afternoon at south beach
> [snapback]2752678[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good idea


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

im selling a three pump prohopper setup two L.A. series pumps to the back and a piston pump to the front never used with all parker check vavles and slow downs the three pumps are chrome comes with everything you need to install 8inch pistons for the front and 14's for the back i paid over 3,200 with 12 batteries will sell setup with or without batteries for 2,700 with batteries and 2,200 without e-mail me at [email protected] or p.m. me here.if need more info e-mail me. only for ppl in miami will not ship


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

s0o0oO0O. SINCE EVERYONE IS SAING IT CANT BE DONE AROUND HERE.I GOT A QUESTION OUT THERE FOR G BODY OWNERS INMIAMI.

WHO WILL BE THE FIRST WITH THE CRHOME GAS TANK THIS YEAR?


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 20 2005, 07:20 PM
> *s0o0oO0O. I GOT A QUESTION OUT THERE FOR G BODY OWNERS INMIAMI.
> 
> WHO WILL BE THE FIRST WITH THE CRHOME GAS TANK THIS YEAR?
> [snapback]2753130[/snapback]​*


i think it will be the first person who makes it up to wpb to get it chromed


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Feb 20 2005, 07:25 PM
> *i think it will be the first person who makes it up to wpb to get it chromed
> [snapback]2753151[/snapback]​*


O0OK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Stay away from Larson Plating, they will do your tank but end up adding extra $$$$ on top of quote by at least 25% to 30%. Those Fucks! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 20 2005, 06:20 PM
> *s0o0oO0O. SINCE EVERYONE IS SAING IT CANT BE DONE AROUND HERE.I GOT A QUESTION OUT THERE FOR G BODY OWNERS INMIAMI.
> 
> WHO WILL BE THE FIRST WITH THE CRHOME GAS TANK THIS YEAR?
> [snapback]2753130[/snapback]​*




EVEN BETTER ? WHO IS GONNA FINISH THEIR CARS??? :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 20 2005, 09:32 PM
> *EVEN BETTER ? WHO IS GONNA FINISH THEIR CARS??? :uh:
> [snapback]2753189[/snapback]​*


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

steh i was talkin about mirror image on hypaluxo or whatever its called


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Feb 20 2005, 09:36 PM
> *steh i was talkin about mirror image on hypaluxo or whatever its called
> [snapback]2753201[/snapback]​*


I figured that...I didnt know Mirror Image was still open? Palm Beach Plating is still open but they HELLA expensive and not sure if they plate gas tanks. 

Larson Plating is in Pompano Beach and here is there story,They are a middle man.They claim to be a chrome shop but they end up sending all their work to another shop. :angry:FUCKIN WISE GUYS EH? :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 20 2005, 07:40 PM
> *I figured that...I didnt know Mirror Image was still open? Palm Beach Plating is still open but they HELLA expensive and not sure if they plate gas tanks.
> 
> Larson Plating is in Pompano Beach and here is there story,They are a middle man.They claim to be a chrome shop but they end up sending all their work to another shop.  :angry:FUCKIN WISE GUYS EH? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2753216[/snapback]​*



wus up seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 20 2005, 10:04 PM
> *wus up seth
> [snapback]2753282[/snapback]​*


WASSA PLAYA! BEN,HOWS THE TREY COMING ALONG?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

good, working on the frame now, what's going on wit your ride? anything new


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 20 2005, 10:16 PM
> *good, working on the frame now, what's going on wit your ride? anything new
> [snapback]2753327[/snapback]​*


YES SIR...JUST A LITTLE TASTE COME BACK FROM CALIFORNIA CHROME BATH TUB...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 20 2005, 08:24 PM
> *YES SIR...JUST A LITTLE TASTE COME BACK FROM CALIFORNIA CHROME BATH TUB...
> [snapback]2753370[/snapback]​*



thats what im talkin bout homie, that's the real chrome right there :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 20 2005, 10:25 PM
> *thats what im talkin bout homie, that's the real chrome right there :biggrin:
> [snapback]2753373[/snapback]​*


THE WHEEL WELLS ARE TIGHT UNDERSIDE CHROMED AS THE TOPSIDE.  COST ALOT BUT THE LOOK IS PRICELESS. 

YOU IN THE PROCESS OF WRAPPING THE FRAME?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 20 2005, 08:29 PM
> *THE WHEEL WELLS ARE TIGHT UNDERSIDE CHROMED AS THE TOPSIDE.   COST ALOT BUT THE LOOK IS PRICELESS.
> 
> YOU IN THE PROCESS OF WRAPPING THE FRAME?
> [snapback]2753390[/snapback]​*



yeah backyard boogie too


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 20 2005, 10:29 PM
> *yeah backyard boogie too
> [snapback]2753394[/snapback]​*


GANGSTA period.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN! THATS CHROME FOR YO ASS!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 20 2005, 10:41 PM
> *DAMN! THATS CHROME FOR YO ASS!!!
> [snapback]2753453[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 20 2005, 06:20 PM
> *s0o0oO0O. SINCE EVERYONE IS SAING IT CANT BE DONE AROUND HERE.I GOT A QUESTION OUT THERE FOR G BODY OWNERS INMIAMI.
> 
> WHO WILL BE THE FIRST WITH THE CRHOME GAS TANK THIS YEAR?
> [snapback]2753130[/snapback]​*


THIS YEAR AS IN TAMPA OR WHAT PART OF "THIS" YEAR? :biggrin: 
BUT WE KNOW U HAVE ONE ALREADY


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

you fukin right i do! :biggrin: 
actually its been done now since last november. 
:biggrin: 

a lil something from dem RolliN bois in Miami


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 20 2005, 07:40 PM
> *I figured that...I didnt know Mirror Image was still open? Palm Beach Plating is still open but they HELLA expensive and not sure if they plate gas tanks.
> 
> Larson Plating is in Pompano Beach and here is there story,They are a middle man.They claim to be a chrome shop but they end up sending all their work to another shop.  :angry:FUCKIN WISE GUYS EH? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2753216[/snapback]​*


yea they are but there costly also but there chrome looks great and that big guy is still there that likes to drop the chrome before he gives you it and is like see it didnt chip


----------



## artificial flavor (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 20 2005, 10:18 PM
> *you fukin right i do!  :biggrin:
> actually its been done now since last november.
> :biggrin:
> ...





 bling bling...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ehhhh ???? oh yeah... i got one too...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 21 2005, 12:16 AM
> *ehhhh ???? oh yeah... i got one too...
> [snapback]2755004[/snapback]​*



UMM ISNT THAT PRIETO'S SKIN THAT U GOT OFF OF DANNY. SO SINCE U POSTING GAS TANK SKINS I'LL POST MINES UP ALSO.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 21 2005, 12:18 AM
> *you fukin right i do!  :biggrin:
> actually its been done now since last november.
> :biggrin:
> ...


Oooooooooooooooooh Weeeeeeeeeeee! Damn let me put my shades on homie!  :biggrin: Miami Fest turned into the Bling,Bling Fest! :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 21 2005, 06:38 AM
> *Oooooooooooooooooh Weeeeeeeeeeee! Damn let me put my shades on homie!   :biggrin:  Miami Fest turned into the Bling,Bling Fest! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2755290[/snapback]​*


lmao. your the one with chrome wheel wells buddy i shoul be saying that.! uffin: uffin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 21 2005, 12:16 AM
> *ehhhh ???? oh yeah... i got one too...
> [snapback]2755004[/snapback]​*


thats roger old shit it was fucked up so he give it back to prieto...lol  :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 21 2005, 03:14 PM
> *thats roger old shit it was fucked up so he give it back to prieto...lol   :0
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]2756441[/snapback]​*


FIRST of all my brothers aint fuked up niggy iight his is PERFECT Da otha one danny sold to some other person i aint goin put them out there is FUKED up so w/e


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

what is prieto's skin?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THE BOTTOM HALF OF THE GAS TANK :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 21 2005, 02:14 PM
> *thats roger old shit it was fucked up so he give it back to prieto...lol   :0
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]2756441[/snapback]​*


NA DANNY HAD 2 FOR SELL.HE KEPT THE GOOD ONE.
N THE FUCCED UP 1 SOME OTHER NI99A HAS IT. :biggrin:


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

it doesnt matter where u get ya from the only important thing is havin it


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> you fukin right i do! :biggrin:
> actually its been done now since last november.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haterz envy_@Feb 21 2005, 08:37 PM
> *it doesnt matter where u get ya from the only important thing is havin it
> [snapback]2757868[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> > you fukin right i do! :biggrin:
> > actually its been done now since last november.
> > :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i say when all of our cars are done we all gotta get together and have fukin cruise. 
......
a chrome gastank undercarrage bling bling fo yo ass cruise...


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 21 2005, 08:05 PM
> *i say when all of our cars are done we all gotta get together and have fukin cruise.
> ......
> a chrome gastank undercarrage bling bling fo yo ass cruise...
> [snapback]2758753[/snapback]​*


fo sho, summer time so the sun makes our chrome and gold shine :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

Look at this rear end..it aint chrome but still looks fucking good!! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ehh im bored...


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 21 2005, 09:02 PM
> *you know how dem RolliN bois do.
> so let me get this str8. th bottom part of the gas tank only is called the skin.
> howcome they dont do the whole thing for yall. i dont get it. might as well stick the whole shyt in my opinion.
> [snapback]2758729[/snapback]​*


alot of people do the skin thing cause chrome gets real hot real quick thats why most people use ploished oil pans tranny pans and radiators i cant spell


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:dunno: So when are evryones cars expecting 2 be done for this "cruise"? :dunno:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Who No'sssssssssss!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2005, 09:10 AM
> *:dunno: So when are evryones cars expecting 2 be done for this "cruise"? :dunno:
> [snapback]2760423[/snapback]​*


january .. you never know.. maybe even before. but hell yeah everyone better be redy to ride and swang them shyts to the beach on sunday. :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 22 2005, 11:16 AM
> *january .. you never know.. maybe even before. but hell yeah everyone better be redy to ride and swang them shyts to the beach on sunday. :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2761039[/snapback]​*




hopefully b4 jan. cuz then imma be stuck if it gets closer 2 jan.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

& btw im neva scared 2 hit the 72 volts


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2005, 01:46 PM
> *& btw im neva scared 2 hit the 72 volts
> [snapback]2761455[/snapback]​*


you aint suppose to ni99a. i wasnt. :biggrin: and i wont


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

any one selling a regal or a monte i need me a g-body :biggrin: hit me up in a pm if u gots one


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

fuck it we got chrome gas tanks to


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:guns:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

nice tank how much it run you? pm me if you dont want to say it in here


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

coming soon :worship:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

my homie caddy coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

chrome 4 the pink caddy :0


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

anyone in miami looking for hydrualics p.m. or e-mail me hialeah305boyz2aol.com all brand new never used prohopper setup


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 22 2005, 10:59 PM
> *my homie caddy coming soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2764121[/snapback]​*


phone pics sucks :guns: :burn:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 23 2005, 12:53 AM
> *
> [snapback]2764096[/snapback]​*


BEAUTIFUL! no one got shit on that... :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Jorge y u do that? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ONE MORE IF MY HOMEBOI'S TRUNK. STR8 FOR THE HATERS


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 22 2005, 09:45 PM
> *if u pay the price u can have your shit looking like this :worship:
> [snapback]2764066[/snapback]​*


how much does something like this cost to get plated out there? :uh:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 23 2005, 05:34 AM
> *ONE MORE IF MY HOMEBOI'S TRUNK. STR8 FOR THE HATERS
> [snapback]2764808[/snapback]​*




cars is gonna look real good down ocean drive wit tha boyz :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 23 2005, 07:08 AM
> *cars is gonna look real good down ocean drive wit tha boyz :biggrin:
> [snapback]2764963[/snapback]​*


BUT *** ITS GONNA HAVE TO BE CADDY/REGAL/CUTT SUNDAYS NOW FOOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

im fuqen boredddd


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Pure Dynasty Bike mirror sand blasted...lol (Pure Dick)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok here iz the right pic


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 22 2005, 10:50 PM
> *coming soon :worship:
> [snapback]2764085[/snapback]​*


hey who pinstriped that lac. . . . . 

is that lac a four door? badd ass ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 23 2005, 11:52 AM
> *ok here iz the right pic
> [snapback]2765970[/snapback]​*


hey dawg . not to rank, but it looks like una pinga... what is that?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 23 2005, 01:57 PM
> *hey dawg . not to rank, but it looks like una pinga... what is that?
> [snapback]2766009[/snapback]​*


WTF!?!?!?!?! I was thinkin the same thing!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAAHAA!
Blowin' its load.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> BUT *** ITS GONNA HAVE TO BE CADDY/REGAL/CUTT SUNDAYS NOW FOOL
> [snapback]2765198[/snapback]​[/quote
> fuck it everybody goin to ride out


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 23 2005, 06:26 AM
> *Jorge y u do that?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2764804[/snapback]​*


lol  thats for them haters :guns: :burn:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 23 2005, 06:26 AM
> *Jorge y u do that?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2764804[/snapback]​*


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 23 2005, 11:56 AM
> *hey who pinstriped that lac. . . . .
> 
> is that lac a four door? badd ass ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2765995[/snapback]​*


yeap 4 door.......the pinstriped i for got the guy name


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 23 2005, 08:02 AM
> *BUT *** ITS GONNA HAVE TO BE CADDY/REGAL/CUTT SUNDAYS NOW FOOL
> [snapback]2765198[/snapback]​*


NAW ITS CADDY SUNDAYS AND REGALS AND CUTTYS ARE WELCOME.LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 23 2005, 12:08 PM
> *lol  thats for them haters :guns:  :burn:
> [snapback]2766315[/snapback]​*



u know it . :biggrin:

:buttkick:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 23 2005, 12:35 PM
> *NAW ITS CADDY SUNDAYS AND REGALS AND CUTTYS ARE WELCOME.LOL
> [snapback]2766468[/snapback]​*



hey bitch take off all that shit so we can paint it


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 23 2005, 01:57 PM
> *hey dawg . not to rank, but it looks like una pinga... what is that?
> [snapback]2766009[/snapback]​*


 LOL dats wut its is he was suppossed to sand blast puer dynasty on it and dats wut they did to one of them fukin around lol lmao :roflmao:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 23 2005, 12:35 PM
> *NAW ITS CADDY SUNDAYS AND REGALS AND CUTTYS ARE WELCOME.LOL
> [snapback]2766468[/snapback]​*




NO MONTYS?? OR IMPALAS? :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ñooooo dat mural on tha lac is puro !!!!castigo!!! de pinga. Da chicks faces look a lil chinese but fuk it meng. Tha pinstriping is off tha chain & the lil babies in $100 bills is craaaazzyyy. Props 2 ya homeboy cuz.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Feb 23 2005, 03:03 PM
> *i think what he meant was, anyone who can make it out to cruise, but i might be wrong?
> [snapback]2767035[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: U GOT IT BROTHER.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 23 2005, 04:58 PM
> *:biggrin: U GOT IT BROTHER.
> [snapback]2767614[/snapback]​*




GOOD SHIT!! :biggrin: WE GOTTA DO SOMETHING ELSE BESIDES THE GROVE WE SHOULD CRUISE THE BEACH AT NIGHTS 2 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 23 2005, 11:56 AM
> *hey who pinstriped that lac. . . . .
> 
> is that lac a four door? badd ass ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2765995[/snapback]​*



reith pinstripped the skirts... and i asked chicho about the rest n he said he did it him self... that lac is tyteeeee looks even better in person.... so does the mural... u could see ALOT more details that are amazing on that mural like the hands...lol


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 23 2005, 04:59 PM
> *:biggrin:
> GOOD SHIT!! :biggrin:  WE GOTTA DO SOMETHING ELSE BESIDES THE GROVE  WE SHOULD CRUISE THE BEACH AT NIGHTS 2 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2767622[/snapback]​*


yall can have GBODY FRIDAY NIGHTS..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 23 2005, 05:07 PM
> *yall can have GBODY FRIDAY NIGHTS..
> [snapback]2767653[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: THAT SHITS SOUND LIKE WE ALL GOING OUT TO PLAY AT THE PARK AND SHIT..WUTS GOOD ON FRI?? WHY DONT WE TAKE STA NIGHTS AND U GUYS HAVE SUN'S?? :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 23 2005, 06:07 PM
> *yall can have GBODY FRIDAY NIGHTS..
> [snapback]2767653[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'll be out there soooooon


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

yall can have sat nights but to me the grove looks like MONSTER TRUCK MADNESS on saturdays just my .02 cents.UNLESS WE ALL FUKIN GET OFF OUR ASSES AND GO TO THE GROVE ON LOWRIDERS!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 23 2005, 06:13 PM
> *yall can have sat nights but to me the grove looks like MONSTER TRUCK MADNESS on saturdays just my .02 cents.UNLESS WE ALL FUKIN GET OFF OUR ASSES AND GO TO THE GROVE ON LOWRIDERS!
> [snapback]2767672[/snapback]​*


lol MONSTER TRUCK MADNESS...


----------



## ExPo97 (Mar 22, 2004)

WERE THE LOWRIDERS AT REPRESENTING THE GROVE ON SAT. NIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

boredom sux


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 23 2005, 05:13 PM
> *yall can have sat nights but to me the grove looks like MONSTER TRUCK MADNESS on saturdays just my .02 cents.UNLESS WE ALL FUKIN GET OFF OUR ASSES AND GO TO THE GROVE ON LOWRIDERS!
> [snapback]2767672[/snapback]​*




yea we should im tired of seeing hondas and Big FOOTS!! We gotta have more low lows out sat nights and not just past by for like 2 mins and ride :uh:


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

Friday-Towers (Broward)
Saturday-grove
sunday-beach & t.k.performance show


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

Is anyone goin to the t.k. performance show??


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Feb 23 2005, 06:15 PM
> *Is anyone goin to the t.k. performance show??
> [snapback]2767824[/snapback]​*



is it worth going? :dunno:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

i dont think it is any show with the word proformance in it im sure will filled with hondas and other jap crap


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Feb 23 2005, 08:54 PM
> *i dont think it is any show with the word proformance in it im sure will filled with hondas and other jap crap
> [snapback]2768481[/snapback]​*



DATS WUT I WUZ THINKING ANOTHER MICKEY MOUSE CAR SHOW :uh:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Feb 23 2005, 09:54 PM
> *i dont think it is any show with the word proformance in it im sure will filled with hondas and other jap crap
> [snapback]2768481[/snapback]​*



its really a big rim show, but i think a few riders are gonna be out there


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 23 2005, 08:56 PM
> *its really a big rim show, but i think a few riders are gonna be out there
> [snapback]2768491[/snapback]​*




NAW *****!! IM STR8! :guns: :nono: FOR THAT I JUST PUT ON THE EAST COAST RIDERS DVD FOR 5 MINS AND THEN THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW :burn:


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 23 2005, 03:12 PM
> *yeap 4 door.......the pinstriped i for got the guy name
> [snapback]2766337[/snapback]​*




YOU KNOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CLAY .OFFICIAL BTCS PINSTRIPER


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 23 2005, 09:56 PM
> *its really a big rim show, but i think a few riders are gonna be out there
> [snapback]2768491[/snapback]​*


thats cool i cant make it anyway need to get my hard lines rebent


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Feb 23 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Ñooooo dat mural on tha lac is puro !!!!castigo!!! de pinga. Da chicks faces look a lil chinese but fuk it meng. Tha pinstriping is off tha chain & the lil babies in $100 bills is craaaazzyyy. Props 2 ya homeboy cuz.
> [snapback]2767489[/snapback]​*


the girls came out good ass fuck but its bad phone pics thats why it looks like that


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 23 2005, 07:16 PM
> *is it worth going? :dunno:
> [snapback]2767827[/snapback]​*


yeap is good to go hang out it be alot of people there


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 23 2005, 08:02 AM
> *BUT *** ITS GONNA HAVE TO BE CADDY/REGAL/CUTT SUNDAYS NOW FOOL
> [snapback]2765198[/snapback]​*




it would be lowrider sundays but every1 scared to ride out only real 1s r tha 1s in tha pics and props to tha candy nissan truck 4rm brown soul c.c. he's always out there 2 :biggrin: lets see after tha T.K. show this sunday how many ppl ride to tha beach i can predict 4 or 5 lets see....................miami prov me wrong lets see sum lolos on ocean drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Bored Trying to keep the post up!Backend year ago


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

miami is so co0ol. i luv miami man.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 23 2005, 08:13 PM
> *yall can have sat nights but to me the grove looks like MONSTER TRUCK MADNESS on saturdays just my .02 cents.UNLESS WE ALL FUKIN GET OFF OUR ASSES AND GO TO THE GROVE ON LOWRIDERS!
> [snapback]2767672[/snapback]​*




MONSTER TRUCK MADNESS ALL DAY EVERYDAY  



LOWRIDERS ARE COOL 2


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

LOWRIDER SUNDAYS  MAD PROPS TO THEM BOYS THAT PUT IT TOGETHER...IT WAS CHILLIN..HAVIN FUN RANKIN :biggrin: JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME.
DONT HATE PARTICIPATE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114310][attachmentid=114313]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114314]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114315]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114317]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THATS JUST 2 SERIOUS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114323]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114324]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114326][attachmentid=114326]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114327]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114328]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114329]


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

NI99a thats old skool ?the good old dayzzzzzzzz


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=114332]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=114341]


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn i need a scanner to post some old pics also :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=114348]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=114349]


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 24 2005, 07:58 AM
> *it would be lowrider sundays but every1 scared to ride out only real 1s r tha 1s in tha pics and props to tha candy nissan truck 4rm brown soul c.c. he's always out there 2 :biggrin:  lets see after tha T.K. show this sunday how many ppl ride to tha beach i can predict 4 or 5 lets see....................miami prov me wrong lets see sum lolos on ocean drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2769931[/snapback]​*




i would ride if my car was done..and if i didnt have to work on the weekends :angry:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ama post some ol pics


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

EVERY 1 TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE TK SHOW


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone got 2 zenith knock-offs for sale?... or a regular set of 2 prongs for sale...or... 12-16 inch cylenders...

plus... For Sale 22 inch cylenders brand new never used $250.... also got some brand new parker checkvalves 1 inch... for $35 each... let me know...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

that lac looks sick...tight fukin work.....nice to see sum quality lows on the streets. jorge u killin em out there with ur lac. ill b joining ya'll in bout 2 more months on those sunday cruises to the beach..shit finally goin to that booth next week. jorge i need u to give cheecho my celly # so i can holla at him bout that leafing...looks tite.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Pretty old pic of my shit


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 24 2005, 01:19 PM
> *LOWRIDER SUNDAYS  MAD PROPS TO THEM BOYS THAT PUT IT TOGETHER...IT WAS CHILLIN..HAVIN FUN RANKIN :biggrin:  JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME.
> DONT HATE PARTICIPATE
> [snapback]2771093[/snapback]​*


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Feb 24 2005, 01:49 PM
> *[attachmentid=114328]
> [snapback]2771252[/snapback]​*



i like dat pic :biggrin: Wat club is dat? :0


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok the regal's and the orange cutty is in impressive and the green cutty wit the box and the blue cutty straight pimpin ,,,,,,how we use to ride lol


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0 be out soon


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 25 2005, 12:34 AM
> *:0 be out soon
> [snapback]2773734[/snapback]​*


 :worship:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 24 2005, 09:34 PM
> *:0 be out soon
> [snapback]2773734[/snapback]​*


NICE COLOR WHEN IS IT GOIN TO BE OUT CAUSE IS FUCKING THEM 90S OUT THERE FROM THAT CLUB THAT THINKS THEY RUN SHIT


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 24 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Ok the regal's and the orange cutty is in impressive and the green cutty wit the box and the blue cutty straight pimpin ,,,,,,how we use to ride lol
> [snapback]2773393[/snapback]​*


i know


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Feb 25 2005, 12:15 AM
> *i know
> [snapback]2773975[/snapback]​*


O IIGHT


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Feb 25 2005, 12:38 AM
> *wat club stickers are on the windows? :dunno:
> [snapback]2774074[/snapback]​*


WHAT R U TRYIN 2 SAY BY THAT ?


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 24 2005, 01:19 PM
> *LOWRIDER SUNDAYS  MAD PROPS TO THEM BOYS THAT PUT IT TOGETHER...IT WAS CHILLIN..HAVIN FUN RANKIN :biggrin:  JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME.
> DONT HATE PARTICIPATE
> [snapback]2771093[/snapback]​*



What are u?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

WHAT I WROTE IS I WHAT I MEANT..DOES IT HAVE 2 DO WITH N E THING ABOUT U?


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

im asking does it? if it dosent den forget it


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin: me n omar in front of my job


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt one more timeee


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 25 2005, 08:37 AM
> *:biggrin:  me n omar in front of my job
> [snapback]2774824[/snapback]​*


U DONT HAVE PICS OF THE PINSTRIPING? :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody goin to the grove this sat??or to the show on sun


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody goin to the grove this sat??or to the show on sun


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

4 SURE THE SHOW


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

WHERE THE 4 door 90s at I SEE THEY NOT SAYING SHIT NOW  THAT PINK ONE IS FUCKING U UP :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 25 2005, 07:17 PM
> *WHERE THE  4 door 90s at I SEE THEY NOT SAYING SHIT NOW   THAT PINK ONE IS FUCKING  U UP  :0
> [snapback]2778065[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

theres a 4dr 90 here some where.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

o0o0ops i found one


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 25 2005, 07:17 PM
> *WHERE THE  4 door 90s at I SEE THEY NOT SAYING SHIT NOW   THAT PINK ONE IS FUCKING  U UP  :0
> [snapback]2778065[/snapback]​*




:roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

chicho finish that shit so we can do the mini photoshoot.. :0


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

dis chicho on da bumper soon  :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

LAST YEAR TK PERFORMANCE SHOW


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=115135]


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 26 2005, 12:51 AM
> *LAST YEAR TK PERFORMANCE SHOW
> [snapback]2778629[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

N E 1 HAS A PICTURE OF ..PINCHOMAN.. ?PUTIN THE GRUB DOWN 4 MIAMI :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 25 2005, 08:35 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2778124[/snapback]​*


where the uso cadillacs at i see they not saying nothing


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jan 31 2005, 07:31 PM
> *:nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2665581[/snapback]​*


DAMN ONE OF THE CLEANEST REGALS IN MIAMI. SEE THAT CAR EVERYDAY. JUST TOOO DAMN CLEAN. NICE GUY TOO. AND ITS KINDA LIKE A DAILY DRIVER


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ONE OF THE CLEANEST MONTES ALSO.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

You guys need to do something to that monte it's been stuck like that for a LONG time


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

got a body for a 2 doorlac 4 sale,under the trunck is shaved firewall is shaved belly in full primer,sunroof.body and trunck only,no chassis,doors,fenders,or hood.no title,but could get one in less than a month,$600 obo with out title,850 with title.call and ask for rod at 305 219-1197,sorry aint got no pics for now.


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 24 2005, 05:47 PM~
> *Pretty old pic of my shit
> [snapback]2772735[/snapback]​*


a


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 22 2005, 09:59 PM~
> *my homie caddy coming soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2764121[/snapback]​*


b


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 24 2005, 09:34 PM~
> *:0 be out soon
> [snapback]2773734[/snapback]​*



c


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 23 2005, 05:00 PM~
> *reith pinstripped the skirts... and i asked chicho about the rest n he said he did it him self... that lac is tyteeeee looks even better in person.... so does the mural... u could see ALOT more details that are amazing on that mural like the hands...lol
> [snapback]2767623[/snapback]​*


d


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

people can be so stupid sometimes. :uh:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Feb 27 2005, 12:08 PM
> *people can be so stupid sometimes. :uh:
> [snapback]2783661[/snapback]​*


joe how is it... :guns: ..... :roflmao:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

???


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

funny as hell.....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

ill roll by your job wednesday... im going to the shop...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2005, 08:05 PM
> *chicho finish that shit so we can do the mini photoshoot.. :0
> [snapback]2778244[/snapback]​*


mini photoshoot?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2005, 07:25 PM
> *theres a 4dr 90 here some where.
> [snapback]2778092[/snapback]​*


heres another


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 10 2005, 06:31 PM
> *This is jit 4real I just edited this post I donno who got on my sh*t and how but chris was contacted and every1 on here knows I aint about that internet bull sh*t I appoligize for tha misunderstandin and good luck 2 all @ tha show
> 
> Jit
> ...


tRiCky wHeN u hAvE mOrE tHaN 1 sCrEeN nAmE RiGh?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got chrome for sale for a 3.8 v6... chrome Fan done by SPS $150... stock chrome carb cover done by Hialeah Plating $75,oil pan done by hialeah plating $200, exhaust manifolds molded and chromed by hialeah plating $300...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 26 2005, 09:35 PM
> *ONE OF THE CLEANEST MONTES ALSO.
> 
> 
> ...




U ****** HAVE 2 REDUE SHIT ON THAT MONTY..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepepinga_@Feb 27 2005, 01:35 PM
> *tRiCky wHeN u hAvE mOrE tHaN 1 sCrEeN nAmE RiGh?
> [snapback]2783924[/snapback]​*




WHO THE FUCK ARE U???


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 26 2005, 11:29 PM
> *DAMN ONE OF THE CLEANEST REGALS IN MIAMI. SEE THAT CAR EVERYDAY. JUST TOOO DAMN CLEAN. NICE GUY TOO. AND ITS KINDA LIKE A DAILY DRIVER
> 
> 
> ...


that regal is off the chain the body and interior is imaculate...props


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

DAT PINK LAC is LOOKIN HARD AS FUK!!!!!!!!!!
TIGHT WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 27 2005, 03:00 PM
> *U ****** HAVE 2 REDUE SHIT ON THAT MONTY..
> [snapback]2784198[/snapback]​*


 :uh: 
:ugh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 27 2005, 04:00 PM
> *U ****** HAVE 2 REDUE SHIT ON THAT MONTY..
> [snapback]2784198[/snapback]​*


n wha shyt do we have to redue?????


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 06:51 PM
> *n wha shyt do we have to redue?????
> [snapback]2785267[/snapback]​*




MAYBE THE PAINT


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 27 2005, 09:10 PM
> *MAYBE THE PAINT
> [snapback]2785383[/snapback]​*


 :0 THAT AINT RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: O SHIT....


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 27 2005, 07:13 PM
> *:0 THAT AINT RIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao: O SHIT....
> [snapback]2785399[/snapback]​*



im just joking that shit is tight cuz its the only 80 out there :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

N E 1 GOT PICZ OF THE TK SHOW?......


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 27 2005, 07:19 PM
> *N E 1 GOT PICZ OF THE TK SHOW?......
> [snapback]2785436[/snapback]​*




i heard the show wuz ok..


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 27 2005, 09:34 PM
> *i heard the show wuz ok..
> [snapback]2785515[/snapback]​*


.. YEA IT WAS IIGHT ..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 27 2005, 07:37 PM
> *.. YEA IT WAS IIGHT ..
> [snapback]2785535[/snapback]​*



ANYONE HOPPED?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 27 2005, 09:38 PM
> *ANYONE HOPPED?
> [snapback]2785539[/snapback]​*


NAW NOT THAT I KNOW OF.. THE PUNISHER WAS GAS HOPPIN UP THE EXPRESS WAY BUT NA NOTHIN POPIN


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 27 2005, 08:10 PM
> *MAYBE THE PAINT
> [snapback]2785383[/snapback]​*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 27 2005, 08:10 PM
> *MAYBE THE PAINT
> [snapback]2785383[/snapback]​*


double post


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Feb 26 2005, 11:43 PM
> *You guys need to do something to that monte it's been stuck like that for a LONG time
> [snapback]2782548[/snapback]​*


Yo you shouldn't be talkin bout no ones car.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 27 2005, 07:39 PM
> *NAW NOT THAT I KNOW OF.. THE PUNISHER WAS GAS HOPPIN UP THE EXPRESS WAY BUT NA NOTHIN POPIN
> [snapback]2785547[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: CRAZY ASS *****!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 07:56 PM
> *found a pic of a lil lineup we had going before riding to the hangouts
> [snapback]2785647[/snapback]​*



U GUYS GO TO THE GROVE CUZ I NEVER SEEN NONE OF THOSE CARS IN THE STREETS JUST SHOWS


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 07:56 PM
> *found a pic of a lil lineup we had going before riding to the hangouts
> [snapback]2785647[/snapback]​*




THAT CAR NEXT TO THE MONTY IS BAD I SAW THAT 1 IN THE STREETS AND THAT ***** STUNNING ON PPL...AND U THE ***** WITH THE SENTRA?? THAT CAR IS CUTE


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 08:23 PM
> *WELL ACTUALLY WE DONT G TO THE GROVE. BUT ALL THE CARS THEYRE EXCEPT THE MONTE ARE DAILY DRIVERS
> [snapback]2785733[/snapback]​*




been thru dat that shit sucks..thats why i had 2 redue my shit cuz i drove it everyday and shit happens :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 08:23 PM
> *WELL ACTUALLY WE DONT G TO THE GROVE. BUT ALL THE CARS THEYRE EXCEPT THE MONTE ARE DAILY DRIVERS
> [snapback]2785733[/snapback]​*


How come yall don't go to the grove


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 08:42 PM
> *TO TELL U THE TRUTH I DONT KNOW. WHEN WE TALK BOUT IT SOMETIMES 2 OR 3 PEOPLE SAY. WE AINT GOT GAS OR GAS MONEY. ITS A V8. LOL. OR SUMTIMES WE JUST CHILL
> [snapback]2785823[/snapback]​*




no gas?? how old are u ******?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 27 2005, 10:54 PM
> *no gas??  how old are u ******?
> [snapback]2785858[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
A UR A CLOWN 4 REAL.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 11:04 PM
> *we are lil ******. and NO we dont got mommy and daddy to buy us everything. we work our asses off in our part time jobs to fix up our cars. i think for us being teenagers were doin it real big. we 16,17 and 18
> [snapback]2785911[/snapback]​*


YO MAD RESPECT DOGG KEEP IT REAL..BUT OK I KNOW UR YOUNG BUT NO 1 GOTTA FIND OUT WAT AGE U R..LIKE PEOPLE THEY BE SAYIN WE YOUNG'N WE 17 ,18 ..PEOPLE THINK WHILE U SAYIN THAT.. NO ONEZ GOIN TO FEEL SORRY 4 U...N REALLY THEY JUST GONNA GO HEAD N TALK SHIT..DOGG BUILD UR SHIT AT UR POTENTIAL N FUCK IT :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 10:04 PM
> *we are lil ******. and NO we dont got mommy and daddy to buy us everything. we work our asses off in our part time jobs to fix up our cars. i think for us being teenagers were doin it real big. we 16,17 and 18
> [snapback]2785911[/snapback]​*



damn i know how that feels when your parents wont give you money for shit, not even food it was like that for me back in the days to.
just get a full time job,and all good things come w/ time and don't sweat these ****** talking shit


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Feb 27 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Yo you shouldn't be talkin bout no ones car.
> [snapback]2785575[/snapback]​*



Why not? It's been the same way for a long time. Im not saying it looks bad but it's time for change.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:dunno: Jorge where are all the pics from yesturday ? :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

sunday tha 27th


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Looking good MIAMI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

nice caddys, do u have bigger pics ?


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I have to say that, I'm proud of you guys down in the bottom. Yall cats are doing it real big :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Oct 3 2004, 03:03 PM
> *i think hes laughing cause hes in a club called "sharkside?" now THATS funny.
> [snapback]2264035[/snapback]​*


Its a Cali thing UCE,but you wouldnt understand that.Im not in SHARKSIDE,but I have Family and friends in that Club.They are a new up and coming club that even Kita has respect for.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn,Yall *RIDING* there in the M-I-A,puttin it down!
Looks like you guys got a unity thang going on also!
Keep doing what you doing and fuck what the haters think!
BIGG UPS from Cali!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 28 2005, 10:10 AM
> *Damn,Yall RIDING there in the M-I-A,puttin it down!
> Looks like you guys got a unity thang going on also!
> Keep doing what you doing and fuck what the haters think!
> ...



thanks for tha props


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> Damn,Yall *RIDING* there in the M-I-A,puttin it down!
> Looks like you guys got a unity thang going on also!
> 
> 
> Unity between us. These 3 clubs right here are alwayz 2gether!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> > Damn,Yall *RIDING* there in the M-I-A,puttin it down!
> > Looks like you guys got a unity thang going on also!
> > Unity between us. These 3 clubs right here are alwayz 2gether!
> > [snapback]2788088[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 28 2005, 11:18 AM
> *thanks for tha props
> [snapback]2788083[/snapback]​*


Its all Love homie,ESPECIALLY for the BIG "I"!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 28 2005, 10:23 AM
> *Its all Love homie,ESPECIALLY for the BIG "I"!
> [snapback]2788118[/snapback]​*


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn... derik your shyt is lookin bad ass fuk . yall bois reppin miami to da fullest. those are some bad ass pics. cant wait to join yall ni99as on sundays


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

YOU ALL LOOKING GOOD, BLVD ACES REPPING ON THE STREETS OF MIAMI FO SURE.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

we need the pink one to be on the street!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i needa finish off the trunk to ride maybe next sunday


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin: LUCKY BITCH...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116573]T.K. SHOW


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116574]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116575]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116576]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116577]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116578]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116579]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Feb 28 2005, 02:25 PM
> *[attachmentid=116576]
> [snapback]2788640[/snapback]​*


U KNOW HOW WE DO :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116581]


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 28 2005, 11:37 AM
> *damn... derik your shyt is lookin bad ass fuk . yall bois reppin miami to da fullest. those are some bad ass pics. cant wait to join yall ni99as on sundays
> [snapback]2788413[/snapback]​*





THANKS DANIAL SON :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=116582]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

YO FLACO U 4 GOT THE SUPRISE :biggrin: ?6'ZZZZ


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 28 2005, 01:34 PM
> *THANKS DANIAL SON                :biggrin:
> [snapback]2788689[/snapback]​*


omg. you still wit dat..lmao :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

that pink 4dr lac is looking nice


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

NAW I DONT GOT A PIC.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Feb 28 2005, 12:43 PM
> *that pink 4dr lac is looking nice
> [snapback]2788752[/snapback]​*


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

ok im goin to post pics now :guns: from sunday ride out


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

george check your PM


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

this are some of the clubs that ride out on sundays :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

SERIOUS :0


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

nice pics jorge. looks like FUN.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 28 2005, 01:34 PM
> *
> [snapback]2789081[/snapback]​*




TONY LOOKS RETARTED THERE LOL


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 28 2005, 01:37 PM
> *
> [snapback]2789100[/snapback]​*





AND I LOOK RETARTED THERE LOL


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 28 2005, 02:41 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2789118[/snapback]​*


get back to work fool
:roflmao:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 28 2005, 01:50 PM
> *get back to work fool
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]2789143[/snapback]​*



i am. u know this shit is addicting. i get out in 6minutes!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

pics from show


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

all post more pics later now im goin to pic some gold parts... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 28 2005, 09:42 AM
> *
> [snapback]2787898[/snapback]​*




looks like u guys had fun


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

ALL THOSE CADDIS WERE BLOWING IT UP


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 08:42 PM
> *TO TELL U THE TRUTH I DONT KNOW. WHEN WE TALK BOUT IT SOMETIMES 2 OR 3 PEOPLE SAY. WE AINT GOT GAS OR GAS MONEY. ITS A V8. LOL. OR SUMTIMES WE JUST CHILL
> [snapback]2785823[/snapback]​*


LOL dam i feel you. I remember when I was in school i didn't have no money either shit my dad would give me like 5 dollars at the beginning of every week for gas. lol Anyways stay up yall doin ya thing and fuck these haters


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 28 2005, 02:38 PM
> *AND I LOOK RETARTED THERE LOL
> [snapback]2789105[/snapback]​*



yall boys were ridin yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 28 2005, 09:17 AM~
> *sunday tha 27th
> [snapback]2787806[/snapback]​*


e


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

g


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

f :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

the pink car has a nice paint job looks good


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Feb 28 2005, 05:00 PM
> *marco, did you paint your rims? or you ordered them like that?
> [snapback]2789876[/snapback]​*


painted them. :0 wuzz up joe hows the caddy.


----------



## HOPPING IN DADE (Mar 1, 2005)

*{Juiced81boxchevy}
{LOL dam i feel you. I remember when I was in school i didn't have no money either shit my dad would give me like 5 dollars at the beginning of every week for gas. lol Anyways stay up yall doin ya thing and fuck these haters}*

You don't know how that felt cause you never drove your car just to school and home. You never drove it around. Anyways your riding a six cyclinder no and your putting bags not juice and your box is rotting away. REAL LOWRIDER JUICE NOT BAG !!!!

Also quit lying about you had a 2 door candy box with chrome cause you never had anything.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepepinga_@Feb 28 2005, 04:33 PM
> *WAT A WASTE OF A NICE CADILAC - QUE FEOOOOOO
> [snapback]2789737[/snapback]​*


ok we have a new pussy on here who dont have anything   dont let me tell this people on here who u are buddy   :0 :biggrin: lol


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Feb 28 2005, 05:20 PM
> *the pink car has a nice paint job looks good
> [snapback]2789951[/snapback]​*


lol he fucking u up and the green one


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

MADE IN DADE, be cool homie, im glad theres a new fresh lac in DADE COUNTY...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 28 2005, 05:57 PM
> *ok we have a new pussy on here who dont have anything    dont let me tell this people on here who u are buddy     :0  :biggrin: lol
> [snapback]2790059[/snapback]​*




WHO THE HELL IS THIS PEPE *****!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

h.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepepinga_@Feb 28 2005, 06:19 PM
> *DON WORY UR SWEET86AZZ NIGA, I NOW WHO U R.... I DONT LIKE MONTES EITHER PENDEJO. JUS 4 U.
> [snapback]2790127[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: WUT U GOT?


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepepinga_@Feb 28 2005, 06:19 PM
> *DON WORY UR SWEET86AZZ NIGA, I NOW WHO U R.... I DONT LIKE MONTES EITHER PENDEJO. JUS 4 U.
> [snapback]2790127[/snapback]​*


So digital wheels is off the web so we'll bring the beefing to LIL 
that shit ain't cool homie :angry:


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

i.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepepinga_@Feb 28 2005, 06:32 PM
> *DIGITAL WHEELS WUZ MY LIFE, NOW I GOTTA CUM N VENT IN HURR. ITS OK THO, I AINT THE ONLY HATUR IN HURR, THER IZ A COUPL OF UZ. SO DAM LOW IZ MY PATNA, AND SO IZ MADEINDADE. WE GOTZ R OWN E-THUG GANG NIANIA
> [snapback]2790160[/snapback]​*




WTF>?? :roflmao: I THOUGHT I WUZ BORED


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 28 2005, 06:39 PM~
> *WTF>??   :roflmao:  I THOUGHT I WUZ BORED
> [snapback]2790198[/snapback]​*


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:uh: what a dumbass- e-thug ***** :uh:


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Feb 28 2005, 06:52 PM~
> *:uh: what a dumbass- e-thug ***** :uh:
> [snapback]2790251[/snapback]​*


kk


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ohh im scared. lil havana loser.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

we got enough hatin idiots in miami.....lets just all try to get along.


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 28 2005, 04:38 PM
> *AND I LOOK RETARTED THERE LOL
> [snapback]2789105[/snapback]​*



YOU ARE A RETARD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOPPING IN DADE_@Feb 28 2005, 05:35 PM
> *{Juiced81boxchevy}
> {LOL dam i feel you. I remember when I was in school i didn't have no money either shit my dad would give me like 5 dollars at the beginning of every week for gas. lol Anyways stay up yall doin ya thing and fuck these haters}
> 
> ...


I ain't talk shit over the net like ur pussy ass making new screen names like a lil hoe, mother fucker since you so up to date on my buisness then my must know were I live pussy swing by my house and talk this shit to my face *****. Let's see if u man enough to stand behind your word.


----------



## HOPPING IN DADE (Mar 1, 2005)

***** your just a pussy talking alot of shit and what new screen name HUH. Your just talking shit trying to make yourself look big but you ain't your just a pussy that has to be home by 12am cause you might just get your ass kick. DON'T TALK SHIT CAUSE YOU NEVER DONE SHIT SO DON'T COME AND GROW BALLS CAUSE YOUR ON THE NET. OK PUSSY


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Feb 28 2005, 09:06 PM
> *YOU ARE A RETARD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2790866[/snapback]​*





yea n ur gay n short :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

hey 81 boxchevy i think it time you should bring the chevy back out :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Mar 1 2005, 06:55 PM
> *hey 81 boxchevy i think it time you should bring the chevy back out  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2794968[/snapback]​*


is it still orange? damn i remember that car from back in southridge, had orange paint, thats it lol. my car wasn't any better, them were the days


----------



## HOPPING IN DADE (Mar 1, 2005)

THAT BOX IS IN THE BACK YARD ROTTING AWAY. NOTHING CHANGED ON IT. JUST MORE CANCER


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

mine was also rotting (sat for 3 years) before i jumped on it again a few months ago, if his box is in bad condition, im sure he'll bring it back


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

he is building a new impala but he's going to bag it.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

next on the menu from bowtie south :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

one more :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

back 2 back.....nuthin but muthafukin cadillac...thats the shyt im talkin bout... seeing them pics drivin me crazy but fuk it i dropped my shit off 2 day so ill b out there soon. ya'll ni99az hold a spot 4 me. "still clownin" soon 2 b on the streets of m.i.a.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 1 2005, 08:35 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2795763[/snapback]​*


dam homie, looks real good. was that the 63 you had in those pics before??? If so, GREAT JOB DAWG!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 1 2005, 09:40 PM
> *dam homie, looks real good. was that the 63 you had in those pics before??? If so, GREAT JOB DAWG!
> [snapback]2795789[/snapback]​*



naw thats not mine, just helped put it together


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

it dont matter, 1 more dope car to add to the list of lowriders down here in MIA.

wassup with yours then?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 1 2005, 09:47 PM
> *it dont matter, 1 more dope car to add to the list of lowriders down here in MIA.
> 
> wassup with yours then?
> [snapback]2795828[/snapback]​*


building the frame now


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

good to hear homie, keep up the good work.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

fresh 64, traditonal boys yall better be ready :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

one more for ya  :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

what they do.i know those were not 63s.they sure as hell werent no ugly ass 61 or 62,cause i wouldn't spend my money on those ugly as years.both of those 64s are raw as fuk,u heard 4u2hate.mazda connections fo life.peace hommie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

ANGEL U GOIN 2 THE SHOP?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

YEA. WE NEED TO FINISH THAT SHIT FOR YOUR CAR.I NEED THE SPACE 4 SOMTHING ELSE.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

iight ama ride


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ILL BE THERE IN A LITTLE WHILE


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

SELLIN 2 REDS PUMPS WITH DELTA DUMPS FITTINGS RETURN....PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 2 2005, 01:39 PM
> *SELLIN 2 REDS PUMPS WITH DELTA DUMPS FITTINGS RETURN....PM ME :biggrin:
> [snapback]2798971[/snapback]​*


try classifieds homie.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 1 2005, 10:11 PM
> *next on the menu from bowtie south :biggrin:
> [snapback]2795677[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and still more to come..........................

BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH 05


----------



## i live for lowriding (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 27 2005, 09:56 PM
> *found a pic of a lil lineup we had going before riding to the hangouts
> [snapback]2785647[/snapback]​*


shout to enchanted dreamz we coming up baby!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN. THOSE SIX 4S ARE BAD ASS. MIAMI IS BLOWIN THE FUK UP.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

YO BIG PROPS TO THE MIAMI YOU ALL ARE DOING IT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 2 2005, 04:06 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and still more to come..........................
> 
> ...



Thats Right


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

ever since i can remember,people been talking shit bout coming out.i drop at least one car a year.a different car every time,i dont ad a piece of chrome and think i got a show car,like 90% of these ****** out here,so props to all the ****** that are finally out,props to all the real show cars,and fuk all those half stepping ass ******. 4 t h a h a t e r s


----------



## CORBON (Oct 17, 2004)

WHERE'S YOUR SHIT LOUD AZZ NI99A...WOOFIN' DAT B.S. AN GOTZ NUTTIN TO SHO-FOE! 

PROPZ TO DEM ALL LOWRIDIN' N DA 3-0-5

DADE REPREZENT'N 24'S N TINTZ----IM OUT.


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Mar 1 2005, 04:55 PM
> *hey 81 boxchevy i think it time you should bring the chevy back out  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2794968[/snapback]​*


Oh no doubt that shit is ganna be back out. Right now I'm working on other cars from our club trying to get ourselfs ready. But I'm going to start on it real soon.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Mar 3 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Oh no doubt that shit is ganna be back out. Right now I'm working on other cars from our club trying to get ourselfs ready. But I'm going to start on it real soon.
> [snapback]2802835[/snapback]​*



wut cars u guys got?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=118432]


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 3 2005, 01:08 PM
> *:guns:  :guns:
> [snapback]2803875[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Is that julio's car


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 3 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Is that julio's car
> [snapback]2804002[/snapback]​*


YEA


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

WHAT DID U CATCH YESTERDAY I HEARD U WENT FISHING?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

LOL Chris caught one bass loli didnt really fish chirs no's why!thats a old pic of julio's car right or he got it back


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:roflmao: YEA MAN CHRIS COULD FISH LOL... NA THATS AN OLD PIC..BUT THE CAR COMIN OUT :biggrin:.


----------



## STICH87 (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

chris aint catch shit...he caught a bait fish, we went all the way to west palm just so he can catch a bait fish... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

why u hatin ***** cause u didnt catch but a cold :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i felt bad i didnt wanna skool alain in his own house... and you cause your chinese n evryone noes chinese people dont fish....lol :buttkick:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Thats mest up ni99a .....He caught the baby of the baby lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol he caught an abortion


----------



## GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV (Feb 18, 2005)

im impressed wit da Mia lowz, but ya'll stil don doit like da west!!!!!!


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV_@Mar 3 2005, 03:56 PM
> *im impressed wit da Mia lowz, but ya'll stil don doit like da west!!!!!!
> [snapback]2804486[/snapback]​*


yea thats true we still have bumpers


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Mar 3 2005, 04:10 PM
> *yea thats true we still have bumpers
> [snapback]2804571[/snapback]​*



here comes the shit storm :around:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

what shit storm


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Mar 3 2005, 08:34 PM
> *what shit storm
> [snapback]2805804[/snapback]​*


let enough people from cali read that and you'll see


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

24s you cyber thug,you aint heard 26s are out you half stepping ass nerd.


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Mar 3 2005, 09:24 AM
> *wut cars u guys got?
> [snapback]2802918[/snapback]​*


2003 Chevy Impala
1994 Lincoln Towncar
1984 Buick Regal
1981 Chevy Caprice
1952 Chevy 2 door

But as any car club we're always looking for new members. We're looking for people that are down and serious bout lowriding, that don't just talk bout it. Even if your car is primed up but your working on it we don't mind.


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

REMEMBER THIS SHIT LOL!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

wtf is that??


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

ONE MORE!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

is that julio??


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

YEA. HOL UP I GOT MORE LOL!!


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

lol what was going on in those pics??


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

U GOTTA SEE THE VIDEO. DAMN NIGHT VISION WASNT TOO GOOD


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

yea but was it for real or where they fucking around


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

REAL


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

about what??

how old is that shit


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

post the video


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

god dam boostin v6,i dont wanna see them ****** going at it,i rather see some more pics of that that big booty hoe,or at least a close up.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

besides it looks like a grown man whooping on a lil jit.if i were you, i'll be careful.you might get that ***** lock up 4 child abuse,but for real doe,we need some more ass shots, peace


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

boostin that fight happened a couples months ago right?? whos the one julio fought?? does he come on here?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THAT NI99AZ NAME IS DANNY HE AINT NO LIL KID...BUDDY LIKE 23 4RM CAROL CITY....JULIO MOPED HIS ASS.LIKE A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO.. THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN PEOPLE TALK SHIT ONLINE.. OR N PERSON HOW EVER THE FUCK :machinegun:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Hmmmmm what's this?

:0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Hmmmmm what's this?
> 
> :0
> [snapback]2810636[/snapback]​*


a

dunno. but i think i see a nickle bag


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Hmmmmm what's this?
> 
> :0
> [snapback]2810636[/snapback]​*


looks like someone's putting spotlights on their car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 5 2005, 01:04 AM
> *looks like someone's putting spotlights on their car
> [snapback]2810997[/snapback]​*


DING,DING,DING!!!!

:biggrin: HIALEAH56 WINNER!!!! :biggrin: 

These are the Actual Optioned Spotlights for 1961 chevrolet that will be going on the ride. It amazing how much these fuckers cost. The passenger side bracket is the hardest to find and costs a grip. Happy to say I own it. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 4 2005, 11:27 PM
> *a
> 
> dunno.  but i think i see a nickle bag
> [snapback]2810643[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

that shyt is gonna look good on the 61. nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 5 2005, 02:03 PM
> *that shyt is gonna look good on the 61. nice
> [snapback]2812224[/snapback]​*


I can hardly wait... :biggrin: Thanks Homie!


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2005, 05:50 AM
> *DING,DING,DING!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  HIALEAH56 WINNER!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


thats why you asked what i think about them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Mar 5 2005, 07:52 PM
> *thats why you asked what i think about them
> [snapback]2813225[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

ready for Tampa, and repping oldies style


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sellers941_@Mar 6 2005, 08:51 AM
> *ready for Tampa, and repping oldies style
> [snapback]2814895[/snapback]​*


Wassa Jesse! How you been homie? I dont think I will be able to make it up Tampa this year gonna be out of town that weekend. The Truck looking Good as usual!


----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

whats up holmes! too bad your not going to the tampa show seth, but have a good one where ever it is your going. hey, keep that firme ride of yours looking good!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sellers941_@Mar 6 2005, 09:35 AM
> *whats up holmes! too bad your not going to the tampa show seth, but have a good one where ever it is your going. hey, keep that firme ride of yours looking good!
> [snapback]2814925[/snapback]​*


Man I want to go bad! my old lady and I got plans for the keys that weekend. Good Luck at the show Jesse! :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

the new miami hangout must be The Falls movie theater, seen a few LIL members there...all uce too lol


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 6 2005, 08:09 PM
> *the new miami hangout must be The Falls movie theater, seen a few LIL members there...all uce too lol
> [snapback]2816695[/snapback]​*


When?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 6 2005, 09:09 PM
> *the new miami hangout must be The Falls movie theater, seen a few LIL members there...all uce too lol
> [snapback]2816695[/snapback]​*


yea I wonder why


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

was outta town this weekend but south beach here i come this sunday all my real rhyders have ur lows ready we gonna go out there clownin


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 7 2005, 05:36 PM
> *what movie did you watch DSP? me and my family saw the "pacifier"
> [snapback]2820245[/snapback]​*


i did too, i thought that was u exitin right in front of me


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Mar 7 2005, 11:32 AM
> *When?
> [snapback]2818932[/snapback]​*


sunday


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

shouldve said wassup homie.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 7 2005, 05:44 PM
> *shouldve said wassup homie.
> [snapback]2820309[/snapback]​*


i wouldve but u was wit the wife tryin to keep an eye on the kids


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 7 2005, 03:45 PM
> *i wouldve but u was wit the wife tryin to keep an eye on the kids
> [snapback]2820319[/snapback]​*


yea that was me


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Mar 7 2005, 12:51 PM
> *yea I wonder why
> [snapback]2819156[/snapback]​*


man you never recognize anyone....and to think u road in my raggedy ass lac, ive came up you aint gotta be ashamed lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Wassa Martian!!!!!

2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Martian




:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

IT'S A CANES THING AROUND HERE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BLVD ACES


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE GREEN ONE BLVD ACES ,THE PURPLE CADDY ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## BennyFuckinBlanco (Jun 22, 2003)

hey, someone give me a reputable upholstery shop in South FL, and a phone number if possible. my homeboys tryin to get a full rag put on his LTC. thanks.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Mr. Stitcher in Boca Raton... Does excellent work been in business since 1971.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

De Colores in Hialeah is ok....

and there's an Auto Seat Cover place in the city i think, they do pretty good work, can't think of the name though


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

i did the canvas top from my old lac at "bahamas" by bird road,


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BennyFuckinBlanco_@Mar 7 2005, 07:32 PM
> *hey, someone give me a reputable upholstery shop in South FL, and a phone number if possible. my homeboys tryin to get a full rag put on his LTC. thanks.
> [snapback]2820993[/snapback]​*



Domingo,fatboy, or nunez all in hialeah


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

bored...











older model screen, but i love it....


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

The ROLLERZ ONLY boys at my wedding everyone except Dee. Wish he could have came...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

More...


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 7 2005, 11:27 PM
> *bored...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
Where'd you get it ???


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 7 2005, 09:41 PM
> *More...
> [snapback]2821956[/snapback]​*


LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHHA U BETTER CHILL WIT THEM PICS IVAN!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Mar 7 2005, 11:42 PM
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Where'd you get it ???
> [snapback]2821957[/snapback]​*


from a good homie from hialeah now in cold ass NJ :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

More...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

congrats 2 face, i make the same mistake next year :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 7 2005, 09:47 PM
> *More...
> [snapback]2821986[/snapback]​*


congrats homie... real nice wedding pics man. it looked like the RO boys had a great time. im happy for you both.  be happy


----------



## LoOnZ LaDii (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 7 2005, 09:41 PM
> *More...
> [snapback]2821956[/snapback]​*


hahaha..wdf were u doin marcoo u look like a nerddd!!


----------



## LoOnZ LaDii (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 7 2005, 09:37 PM
> *The ROLLERZ ONLY boys at my wedding everyone except Dee. Wish he could have came...
> [snapback]2821925[/snapback]​*


u see in this pic u came out seriouss good job.. u lookin cute here..lol.. by the way congrats to who ever got married :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

can't forget them "rollin boyz"...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

my boy Kenny G. and Billy "D" Williams aka Billyjean 
getting down on the dance floor


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

what they do manilla,didnt know u got married,other wise i would've tried to stop u,but o well congrats.whats up wit buff guy chino in that pic.i was gonna go to class,but i got high.i should've cheated and i would've passed ,but i got high.now my whole lifes fucked up,and i know why,because i got high ,because i got high, because i got hiiiiiigh.


----------



## BennyFuckinBlanco (Jun 22, 2003)

thanks fer the info yall.   -luis


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 7 2005, 11:48 PM
> *can't forget them "rollin boyz"...
> [snapback]2822210[/snapback]​*


congrat ivan. rest in peice. jk
looks like it was nice wedding bro. base coat :biggrin: clear coat mackoo00o..lol. inside joke


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 7 2005, 03:00 PM
> *was outta town this weekend but south beach here i come this sunday all my real rhyders have ur lows ready we gonna go out there clownin
> [snapback]2819848[/snapback]​*


THIS WEEKEND WAS OFF THE CHAIN. MOST OF OUR CLUB WENT OUT THERE.THAT SHIT WAS RAW. I FUCKED UP MY SHIT OUT THERE BUT IT WILL BE FIXED 4 THIS WEEKEND.BOTH GO-CARTS SHOULD BE THERE. AND THERE WAS SOME CRAZY SHIT OUT THERE IN THAT SPRING BLING SHOW. THEM BLACK BOYS DONT FUCK AROUND.



CONGRATS TO IVAN . GOOD LUCK


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

YOOO IVAN CONGRATS HOMIE..GOOD LUCK ON UR MARRIAGE...IM STILL WAITING ON THAT BASKETBALL GAME....U PROB AFRAID OF PLAYING THO


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Mar 8 2005, 10:31 AM
> *THIS WEEKEND WAS OFF THE CHAIN. MOST OF OUR CLUB WENT OUT THERE.THAT SHIT WAS RAW. I FUCKED UP MY SHIT OUT THERE BUT IT WILL BE FIXED 4 THIS WEEKEND.BOTH GO-CARTS SHOULD BE THERE. AND THERE WAS SOME CRAZY SHIT OUT THERE IN THAT SPRING BLING SHOW. THEM BLACK BOYS DONT FUCK AROUND.
> CONGRATS TO IVAN . GOOD LUCK
> [snapback]2823135[/snapback]​*


  HOW DO WE DO IT? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

U KNOW FROM 13'S TO 26'S.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Mar 8 2005, 01:21 PM
> *U KNOW  FROM 13'S TO 26'S.
> [snapback]2823747[/snapback]​*


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

did anybody go to that hang out on sun


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 7 2005, 10:37 PM
> *The ROLLERZ ONLY boys at my wedding everyone except Dee. Wish he could have came...
> [snapback]2821925[/snapback]​*


Wish I couldve made it too....looks like u all had a good time......again congrats....see u guys soon....hopefully before Tampa....


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Mar 8 2005, 04:07 PM
> *Wish I couldve made it too....looks like u all had a good time......again congrats....see u guys soon....hopefully before Tampa....
> [snapback]2824621[/snapback]​*


thanks for the congratulations... My Wife and I were in Lehigh the last weekend of february. The next time i go to naples well try to swing by your new house.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 7 2005, 10:43 PM
> *LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHHA U BETTER CHILL WIT THEM PICS IVAN!
> [snapback]2821968[/snapback]​*


Can i post the pictures of you in the bathroom? please....
Naw just playing... thats fucked up. who did it.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 8 2005, 07:49 AM
> *what they do manilla,didnt know u got married,other wise i would've tried to stop u,but o well  congrats.whats up wit buff guy chino in that pic.i was gonna go to class,but i got high.i should've cheated and i would've passed ,but i got high.now my whole lifes fucked up,and i know why,because i got high ,because i got high, because i got hiiiiiigh.
> [snapback]2822859[/snapback]​*


What they do Rod, big buff chino is sleeping...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 8 2005, 08:31 AM
> *:biggrin:
> congrat ivan. rest in peice. jk
> looks like it was nice wedding bro. base coat :biggrin:  clear coat mackoo00o..lol. inside joke
> [snapback]2822970[/snapback]​*


Thanks Danny,when the hell is that cutt coming out? Tampa?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Mar 8 2005, 10:38 AM
> *YOOO IVAN CONGRATS HOMIE..GOOD LUCK ON UR MARRIAGE...IM STILL WAITING ON THAT BASKETBALL GAME....U PROB AFRAID OF PLAYING THO
> [snapback]2823395[/snapback]​*



i aint scared of nobody. ill be dunking on you all day...and you dont want none of my crossover


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

chilling homie,hows the married life treating u.we going clubing this weekend,o my bad i forgot, u need a permission slip now to go out.just fucking wit u hommie.o yeah, sorry about taking your trophy at lowrider.lol uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 9 2005, 12:53 AM
> *i aint scared of nobody. ill be dunking on you all day...and you dont want none of my crossover
> [snapback]2826616[/snapback]​*


listen here homie u dunk on me and ima send that ball bak to the other court :nono:... me and kenny stay playing during the week but u aint never thier u jus dont want none of this sky hook or jumper
:roflmao:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 8 2005, 10:43 PM
> *thanks for the congratulations... My Wife and I were in Lehigh the last weekend of february. The next time i go to naples well try to swing by your new house.
> [snapback]2826552[/snapback]​*


Yeah for sure...when u go to Naples give me a call so we can hook up...I'm about a 20 minute drive from there.....


----------



## DSRLUKE (Mar 10, 2005)

Be on the look out!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CONGRATS TO IVAN AND HIS WIFEY


----------



## DSRLUKE (Mar 10, 2005)

Angel I need to take to you to see if you can do me a favor holla
Luke


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol some chinese motherfuker reppin impressive's in the keyssss....


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2005, 01:24 AM
> *lol some chinese motherfuker reppin impressive's in the keyssss....
> [snapback]2830966[/snapback]​*


LMFAO!!!!! :roflmao: btw congrats 2 ivan n his wife!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LUKE LET ME KNOW.


I DONT KNOW WHY CRIS IS STILL TRYING TO FISH. HE NEVER CATCHES ANYTHING. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Mar 10 2005, 11:30 AM
> *LUKE LET ME KNOW.
> I DONT KNOW WHY CRIS IS STILL TRYING TO FISH. HE NEVER CATCHES ANYTHING. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2832328[/snapback]​*


LMAO yuh 4 real even i caught more fish then he did lol lmao nah but seriously u shouldve seen him when he caught this lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 10 2005, 09:36 AM
> *LMAO yuh 4 real even i caught more fish then he did lol lmao nah but seriously u shouldve seen him when he caught this lol
> [snapback]2832354[/snapback]​*


damn chris caught a pretty big snook.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

IF HE WOULD OPEN HIS EYES HE WOULD SEE WHAT HE'S DOING. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

STOP LYING 4 HIM YOU KNOW SOMEONE ELSE COUGHT THAT.LOL


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Mar 10 2005, 08:30 AM
> *LUKE LET ME KNOW.
> I DONT KNOW WHY CRIS IS STILL TRYING TO FISH. HE NEVER CATCHES ANYTHING. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2832328[/snapback]​*




Tell me bout it....someone let him have that snook...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

YOU SEE EVEN ALAIN KNOW THAT CRIS NEVER CATCHES SHIT.THAT WHY HE DOSENT TAKE CRIS FISHING ANY MORE.AND HE GETS SEA SICK TO FAST.LOL


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

See Alain no's how to fish


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 10 2005, 10:03 AM
> *See Alain no's how to fish
> [snapback]2832486[/snapback]​*


ni99a thats photshopped alain. that sailfish almost jumped into the boat!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

i swear ni99a i caught that shit last year . It almost jumped in the boat ni99a


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ALAIN YOU KNOW ALBERT COUGHT THAT. THAT SHIT IS BIGGER THAN YOU.


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Mar 10 2005, 11:58 AM
> *YOU SEE EVEN ALAIN KNOW THAT CRIS NEVER CATCHES SHIT.THAT WHY HE DOSENT TAKE CRIS FISHING ANY MORE.AND HE GETS SEA SICK TO FAST.LOL
> [snapback]2832469[/snapback]​*


lol yea him n eric need to give up the fishing and try to work on there cars lol this is eric n cris tryin to retrive a spoon dat got stuck in a tree lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ERICK'S CAR STILL GOT HOPE BUT CRIS'S CAR DIED IN THE MAKING OF THE MOVIE.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Mar 10 2005, 09:52 AM
> *IF HE WOULD OPEN HIS EYES HE WOULD SEE WHAT HE'S DOING. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2832437[/snapback]​*


i think u got a good point there angel...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

I TOLD YOU.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

herez another pic of cris fishin this was in key west...


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

all of yall some haters and i no eric aint talking he was catching 2 inch fish and acting like he was breaking records


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my 2 inch fish...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

cris n his 2 inch bass abortion


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2005, 10:38 AM
> *i think u got a good point there angel...
> [snapback]2832642[/snapback]​*












:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2005, 11:11 AM
> *cris n his 2 inch bass abortion
> [snapback]2832821[/snapback]​*


WHAT A DICK.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

where in the keys did you guys stop at. mile marker?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

marathon,keywest,sunshine key,bahia honda...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2005, 11:38 AM
> *i think u got a good point there angel...
> [snapback]2832642[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

DAMN I SHOULDVE WENT WITH YA... :angry:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

this is what happens when u do a deal with angel


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

only 2 u cris


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Mar 10 2005, 02:34 PM
> *this is what happens when u do a deal with angel
> [snapback]2833527[/snapback]​*


LOLOL :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: :ugh: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: IM NOT EVEN GONNA ASK


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

CRIS I HOPE A GIRL TOOK THAT PIC OF YOUR ASS IF NOT THAT SHIT IS GAY.


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

just trying to warn evry body


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN UR IN IMPRESSIVE :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

dats what happen to p when he bought the elco


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

NAW . IF U WOULD OPEN YOUR EYES THAT WOULDENT HAPPEN.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Mar 10 2005, 02:43 PM
> *dats what happen to p when he bought the elco
> [snapback]2833561[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT HAPPENS TO U WHEN U BUY ALL UR CARS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Mar 10 2005, 01:34 PM
> *this is what happens when u do a deal with angel
> [snapback]2833527[/snapback]​*


hey dawg your fukin gay !!!!!wtf is that you nasty bitch


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

THATS WHAT U DID 2 U KNOW WHO WHEN U SOLD HIM THE CUTT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Mar 10 2005, 03:49 PM
> *THATS WHAT U DID 2 U KNOW WHO WHEN U SOLD HIM THE CUTT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2833596[/snapback]​*


lmfAO!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

i dont think i will be able to have a good nights sleep ever again


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

the hideousness of that pic will haunt me forever. :uh: thats disgusting. take that shit off...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE U GO joe


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

some NON GAY pics make me feel alot better.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

very pleasing to the eyes man.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

I LOVE MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

need to sell a three pump setup 2500 with 12 batteries everything brand new never used


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ohhhhhhhh


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

buddy u got some problems.yo dad must of abused and fucked you in the ass,cause i dont give a fuck what your excuse is,thats some gay ass shit,and for you to have that pic and post it.you one gay fruitcake ass *****.i feel sorry for your family u *****.do us all a favor and keep your personal life to your self.nobody wants to see that shit.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Mar 10 2005, 03:37 PM
> *
> [snapback]2834436[/snapback]​*


thats what im talking about.some real pics.tightwork tightwork,peace


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

aight more pix from lowrider MIAMI


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

:0


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

MY DOGGZ ROADMASTER GETTIN UP NOW!!! :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Mar 11 2005, 10:51 AM
> *aight more pix from lowrider MIAMI
> [snapback]2838580[/snapback]​*


thats a raw ass pic


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

......


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

...


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

65 t bird


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2005, 10:54 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2847004[/snapback]​*


61 how u been man, any progress on that already incredible 61?


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

florida city ****** representin


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

CALLE OCHO WAS SERIOUS  THA REAL MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

J-LO WAS AT CALLE OCHO THIS WEEKEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 14 2005, 04:35 PM
> *CALLE OCHO WAS SERIOUS   THA REAL MIAMI :biggrin:
> [snapback]2849539[/snapback]​*


yea it was crazy, I was workin plain clothes so i couldnt really holla at anybody, but it was crazy.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 14 2005, 12:01 AM
> *61 how u been man, any progress on that already incredible 61?
> [snapback]2847029[/snapback]​*


Thanks Ant,Slow progresssssssssssss..but lots of goodies for it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

dam jit, if i would've known that shit was gonna be like that,i would've rode out there,but fuck it,always got next year.them pics are tight work doe.smoke one uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: peace


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 15 2005, 06:44 AM
> *dam jit, if i would've known that shit was gonna be like that,i would've rode out there,but fuck it,always got next year.them pics are tight work doe.smoke one uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: peace
> [snapback]2852826[/snapback]​*



thanks for tha props and those r just sum pics if i would to post em all i would be here for 457645676734767847679789542 days lol


----------



## mikesury (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 14 2005, 02:35 PM
> *CALLE OCHO WAS SERIOUS   THA REAL MIAMI :biggrin:
> [snapback]2849539[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN Dawg why dont u Hook a ***** up wit tha shyt.... that hoe is fyne!!!


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

start postin we'll wait.......


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah for real start posting i think everyone would wait.....


----------



## i live for lowriding (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 14 2005, 04:35 PM
> *CALLE OCHO WAS SERIOUS   THA REAL MIAMI :biggrin:
> [snapback]2849539[/snapback]​*


boing lol nice :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 15 2005, 02:45 PM
> *thanks for tha props and those r just sum pics if i would to post em all i would be here for 457645676734767847679789542 days lol
> [snapback]2854332[/snapback]​*



wus up homie, long time no see


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 15 2005, 04:45 PM
> *thanks for tha props and those r just sum pics if i would to post em all i would be here for 457645676734767847679789542 days lol
> [snapback]2854332[/snapback]​*


well lets start 1 day at a time :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 15 2005, 06:27 PM
> *wus up homie, long time no see
> [snapback]2855520[/snapback]​*



wassa doggie wat u up 2 hows every thing how tha frame commin along?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 15 2005, 10:15 PM
> *wassa doggie wat u up 2 hows every thing how tha frame commin along?
> [snapback]2856196[/snapback]​*


slow but surely, been puttin in alot of work wit freddy gettin ready for tampa, so wus up with mobile business you start it yet? lmk so i could you hook wit some business :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 15 2005, 09:49 PM
> *slow but surely, been puttin in alot of work wit freddy gettin ready for tampa, so wus up with mobile business you start it yet? lmk so i  could you hook wit some business :biggrin:
> [snapback]2856381[/snapback]​*




no not yet have had a couple set backs but as soon as i do ill let u know :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

WHERE THE PICS AT.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TIGHT WORK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=127263]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=127264]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

ANGEL HOW DO WE DO IT?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:around:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=127272]


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

Manuel Sanchez General Upholstery 
786-234-0434 200nw 12street, Florida City Fl 33034 
A little further south, but well worth the drive


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

Manuel Sanchez General Upholstery
786-234-0434


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

Manuel Sanchez General Upholstery 
Tuck "n" Roll
786-234-0434


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

Manuel Sanchez General Upholstery 
200nw 12st Florida City, FL 33034
786-234-0434
How about some ostrich for all the haters


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Joey at classic-recreations


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

tight work :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2005, 10:58 PM
> *Joey at classic-recreations
> [snapback]2866246[/snapback]​*


  nice now show the whole car. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2005, 11:10 AM
> *  nice now show the whole car. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868289[/snapback]​*


you'll see it in tampa........... relax :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I SEEN THAT RAG THE OTHER DAY. THAT BITCH IS NOT PLAYING NO GAMES! :0


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 18 2005, 06:44 PM
> *I SEEN THAT RAG THE OTHER DAY. THAT BITCH IS NOT PLAYING NO GAMES! :0
> [snapback]2870452[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 18 2005, 12:52 PM
> *you'll see it in tampa........... relax :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868537[/snapback]​*


Not making it to Tampa....So post a pic damnit! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 18 2005, 10:52 AM
> *you'll see it in tampa........... relax :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868537[/snapback]​*



Damn

Where is everyone hiding? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

:angry: :angry: .....fukin pigs!


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 20 2005, 12:01 AM
> *:angry:  :angry: .....fukin pigs!
> [snapback]2875196[/snapback]​*


that cop was a jerk last night :angry:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 20 2005, 02:01 AM
> *:angry:  :angry: .....fukin pigs!
> [snapback]2875196[/snapback]​*



lol what did you get them for? what department? what officer?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

using hydraulics while vehicle in motion, off. marcell, city of miami


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 20 2005, 12:01 AM
> *:angry:  :angry: .....fukin pigs!
> [snapback]2875196[/snapback]​*


DAMMMM :0 WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT ROLLERZ ONLY GOT SERVED AT THE GROVE BY USO :0


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

anybody know why was INDIVIDUALS goin to fuck uso up i saw that shit at the grove it was funny cause i think uso took a shit ...lol :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Mar 20 2005, 01:54 PM
> *anybody know why was INDIVIDUALS  goin to fuck uso up i saw that shit at the grove it was funny cause i think uso took a shit ...lol :roflmao:
> [snapback]2876696[/snapback]​*



INDIVIDUALS WAS NOT GOING TO FIGHT WITH USO IT WAS ANOTHER ISSUE 
AND NUMBER TWO USO WAS NOT SERVING ROLLEZ ONLY


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

umm... :uh:


----------



## LoOnZ LaDii (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 20 2005, 12:01 AM
> *:angry:  :angry: .....fukin pigs!
> [snapback]2875196[/snapback]​*


pobresitoo  i cant believe u took a pic of the tickets lol.. u shouldnt of hit a switch u better get them tickets paid fool u gonna stay wif out a licence dorkk nd now u got to go to the lil schoo shit for the pointss that suckss =\..


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> INDIVIDUALS WAS NOT GOING TO FIGHT WITH USO IT WAS ANOTHER ISSUE
> AND NUMBER TWO USO WAS NOT SERVING ROLLEZ ONLY
> [snapback]2876740[/snapback]​[/quot it look like they was goin to fuck them up :uh: i just talk to one of them from INDIVIDUALS he say they was goin to fuck them up for talking shit he say he call them pussys in there face and they dint do nothing :uh: fuck it :uh: this some funny drama :uh: ****** in that club think they hard but dint do a dam thing when they call them pussys in there face dam :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:SOME DUMB FUCKING GIRL GOT MAD CUZ SHE THOUGHT THAT , THAT WAS HER TETA LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 20 2005, 11:41 AM
> *DAMMMM  :0  WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT ROLLERZ ONLY  GOT  SERVED AT THE GROVE  BY USO  :0
> [snapback]2876633[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

CAN U SMELL THAT  I SMELL PUSSY   DONT TALK SHIT IF U NOT GO IN TO BACK IT UP :uh: DAM JUST STOP TALKING SHIT U KNOW WHO U ARE  KEEP THE PEACE BE FOR YOUR CLUB GOES DOWN


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 20 2005, 06:23 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2877893[/snapback]​*


NOT TRUE J


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

fuck all u potato chiping ass nerds.if u gonna hop,hitting the back bumper is a must,otherwise keep your potato chipping ass home.ya making us look bad in miami,4 that case move to broward and chip all you want over there wit the rest of does cowards.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

there was a show at miccosukee casino yesterday,los primos,unique and elegance were the only real car clubs out there.there was some real nice hot rods,motorcycles,original cars,and some runners.a couple of nice lowriders and highriders too.bunch of hoes were out there 2.peace uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

0OK. ANY SPRING BREAK PICS YET?> SUNDAY WAS TOO CRAZY ... :biggrin: 

C'MON DERIK.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

let's leave all this to the streets. LayItLow is not the place to discuss club business


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: if u wanna say i got served go ahead im not a hopper....i know joe from uce and i dont know the rest of em ...aint no one called me out and i didnt call no1 out...me and joe where clownin and i guess his club wanted to clown too....i dont have no problems wit any1 so talk all you want juss want to make things clear....if i were a hopper my setup wouldnt be on 48volts..


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## UCERIDERMIAMI (Mar 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## UCERIDERMIAMI (Mar 20, 2005)

look [email protected]#k all who talk shit about us we run shit down here not rollerz only we hoped on ur ass and that is it so [email protected]#k it take the lost and that is it.


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## UCERIDERMIAMI (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 04:02 PM
> *IN MY BELIEF I THINK UCE HAS SIGHNED THEIR NAME ON THE FUKIN STREETS......   :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2882080[/snapback]​*


IT IS ABOUT TIME SOMEONE GETS IT RIGHT


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 21 2005, 12:33 PM~
> *look [email protected]#k all who talk shit about us we run shit down here not rollerz only we hoped on ur ass and that is it so [email protected]#k it take the lost and that is it.
> [snapback]2881799[/snapback]​*


if u really an uce from miami, you'd know not to talk about the club on this forum. and to Marcos, im glad we cool man, its gonna stay like that homie.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 21 2005, 02:28 PM
> *if u really an UCE from MIAMI, you'd know not to talk about our club on this forum.  and to marcos, im glad we cool man, its gonna stay like that homie.
> [snapback]2882372[/snapback]​*


thank you.....come on guys, LayitLow isnt for this


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 21 2005, 06:59 AM
> *fuck all u potato chiping ass nerds.if u gonna hop,hitting the back bumper is a must,otherwise keep your potato chipping ass home.ya making us look bad in miami,4 that case move to broward and chip all you want over there wit the rest of does cowards.
> [snapback]2880444[/snapback]​*


sorry homie not all the cars in broward chip so get ur 
"hoppers only come from miami"facts str8 !!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 12:26 PM
> *so w/e ....lets just see whats happens at tampa...let the game begin!!! once again... i know uce is gonna have a sick assssss line up.....one
> [snapback]2881750[/snapback]​*


YEAP THAT ALL LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN TAMPA.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 21 2005, 12:33 PM
> *look [email protected]#k all who talk shit about us we run shit down here not rollerz only we hoped on ur ass and that is it so [email protected]#k it take the lost and that is it.
> [snapback]2881799[/snapback]​*



 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 12:26 PM
> *so w/e ....lets just see whats happens at tampa...let the game begin!!! once again... i know uce is gonna have a sick assssss line up.....one
> [snapback]2881750[/snapback]​*


come on u know rollerz only got shit on lock  all there cars are nice uso was runnig things be for but not any more so just chill


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 21 2005, 01:28 PM
> *if u really an UCE from MIAMI, you'd know not to talk about our club on this forum.  and to marcos, im glad we cool man, its gonna stay like that homie.
> [snapback]2882372[/snapback]​*


is funny u say that cause your not in the club  u was just trying to join SECOND II NONE dont for get that


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 02:44 AM
> *Whats The deal fellas? listen i dont know what went on at the fuckin grove but homie all i saw was  that purple lack gettin served the fuck up by UCE. .......the cituation that went after with individuals and uce no one can speak about it unless they were there .....nobody can call anyone a pussy cuz no1 saw the fucking issue unless u did.....the tickets that uce got were well earned so HOMIES  keep up the good fuckin work and remember he who laughs last , laughs better!!!!  Later...and by the way just to inform a couple of people u dont say u're the king of something if u cant prove it!...................one...peace to all ....and if you cant accept the game and someone being better than you  dont be in the game!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2879938[/snapback]​*


is funny how u come on here tallking shit with a new name so people dont fine out who u are :roflmao: why dont u tell everybody on here who u are  are u worry u goin to get your $#@[email protected] split lol come on bro cut it out :buttkick: dont use your new name to talk use your other name lets see how bad u are. peace to everybody


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 02:02 PM
> *IN MY BELIEF I THINK UCE HAS SIGHNED THEIR NAME ON THE FUKIN STREETS......   :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2882080[/snapback]​*


u can tell this guy is from uso just made a new name just to talk shit :uh: thats sad if u got beef with people just b a real man and tell them im sure u see every body at the grove and shows


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

did anybody go to the show it was ok


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 21 2005, 04:12 PM
> *is funny u  say that cause your not in the club   u was just trying to join  SECOND II NONE dont for get that
> [snapback]2883675[/snapback]​*


OK buddy, whatever you say. and if you havent noticed, I DONT talk about club affiliation, and by the way if i were "trying" to join Second to None, i wouldve BEEN a member. go ask Danny. :biggrin: its cool tho homie. im glad you up on your "info"  

i really think all this bullshit beef should be squashed cause i ride for fun. everyone should enjoy thier cars, or finish building their cars. be happy with what you got. stop hating the next mans shit. 

just like people on here trying to start shit between clubs on the computer. i was having fun before we got roped by the cops not "trying" R.O. in fact there was only 1 car representing R.O. there that night. I cant see how one club tried the other, especially if it was all in fun. im glad that Marcos knows whats up.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Mar 21 2005, 04:24 PM
> *u can tell this guy is from uso just made a new name just to talk shit :uh: thats sad if u got beef with people just b a real man and tell them im sure u see every body at the grove and shows
> [snapback]2883742[/snapback]​*


i hope that this is not true... 
maybe they not and just trying to start shit???


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 12:26 PM
> *so w/e ....lets just see whats happens at tampa...let the game begin!!! once again... i know uce is gonna have a sick assssss line up.....one
> [snapback]2881750[/snapback]​*



why dont you PM me back? i keep PMing you, i see you on MIAMI FEST.


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 05:05 PM
> *STOP ASKIN WHO I AM *****, U DUN NEED 2 NO :angry:
> [snapback]2884051[/snapback]​*


so if your a hopping king, why dont you bring out your car??? what car you got??? stop talking shit on the net, and bring out your car. I say let the cars do the talking


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 21 2005, 07:17 PM
> *so if your a hopping king, why dont you bring out your car??? what car you got??? stop talking shit on the net, and bring out your car. I say let the cars do the talking
> [snapback]2884097[/snapback]​*


 :0 its the same shit everyday in miami, someone talks shit, they basically confronted bout the shit, they keep talking shit, and in the end it turns out to be just shit. you right, stop talking bout it, and be bout it.

whats the progress on the lac? :biggrin:


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 07:25 PM
> *GOTZ ME A 64 SS VERT, PLAY WIT IT :biggrin:  U GOT A NAZTEE CAR ANYWAYZ ***** - MY DAWG GUN HOP ALL OVER DAT UGLY AZZ LAC. I DUN NOE HOW UCE LET YOU IN U NERD
> [snapback]2884141[/snapback]​*


you type like a 12 year old, so i doubt you got a 64 ss vert. but if you do, like TI says bring em out bring em out to the grove...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 21 2005, 05:20 PM~
> *:0  its the same shit everyday in miami, someone talks shit, they basically confronted bout the shit, they keep talking shit, and in the end it turns out to be just shit. you right, stop talking bout it, and be bout it.
> 
> whats the progress on the lac? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2884113[/snapback]​*



lacs cool, im trying to keep it clean.  how about you? hope everythings cool on your end.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 21 2005, 07:29 PM
> *lacs cool, im trying to keep it clean. practicing on the switches   how about you? hope everythings cool on your end.
> [snapback]2884167[/snapback]​*


same old shit different day...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 05:25 PM
> *GOTZ ME A 64 SS VERT, PLAY WIT IT :biggrin:  U GOT A NAZTEE CAR ANYWAYZ ***** - MY DAWG GUN HOP ALL OVER DAT UGLY AZZ LAC. I DUN NOE HOW UCE LET YOU IN U NERD
> [snapback]2884141[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ohhhh a 64 vert, WOW. what color is it? how come ive never seen it? theres not that many 64 verts in MIAMI, when are you gonna bring it out to play?

oh and thanks for the "NERD" i like to think i am sometimes.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 21 2005, 05:30 PM
> *same old shit different day...
> [snapback]2884174[/snapback]​*


i hear ya. be safe out there with them crackheads


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mialac84rida_@Mar 21 2005, 07:32 PM
> *i hear ya. be safe out there with them crackheads
> [snapback]2884187[/snapback]​*


lol i had a hell of a bust recently, might be on the news soon :biggrin:


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 05:44 PM~~
> *DUN WORRY HOMBOI, YOULL NOE WHO I AM WHEN I HOP ALL OVER U AZZ. IMA SEE BOUT GETTIN DOWN WIF ANODER CLUB ANYWAY. DONT WANNA BE IN A CLUB DAT LETZ A DUMAZZ LIKE U IN NO WAY. I TOGHT DAT UCE WAS COO BUT NOW I NOE BETTER. I STILL LOVE THE OTHER CARS IN DER DOE. ILL SEE U IN TAMPA *****, PLAY WIT IT.
> 
> INDIVIDUALZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, 2ND 2 NONE, LAST LAFF, 2 MANY CLUBS TO CHOSE FROM WILL LOVE MY 64 VERT IN DER CLUB
> [snapback]2884262[/snapback]​*


all right homie, ill be waiting to see that vert.


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 05:54 PM
> *JUS LIKE ME *****, BUT I REALLY AM GON BRING MY 64 OUT SOON. WEN U FINISH URS WE CAN ROLL 2GETHA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2884322[/snapback]​*


GREEEAAAAAT maybe you 2 should start your own club :0


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 06:01 PM
> *I AM.  :0 U JUS GAVE ME A IDEA: IS GON BE COMMING SOON CAR CLUB :biggrin:
> [snapback]2884361[/snapback]​*


good for you. good luck with your new club.


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 06:08 PM
> *MY 64 VERT GON TAKE OVER HIALEAH
> [snapback]2884403[/snapback]​*


u know u from uso so stop tallking shit on here  u think u smart make a new name and try people lol


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

idiots............


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

dam  alot of drama in here


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

I see alot of talking but no action or maybe it's me 
Don't talk bout it B bout it


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 21 2005, 07:46 PM
> *idiots............
> [snapback]2884596[/snapback]​*


damn ni99a everyone got a vert now, but were they hell at :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What happened to this thread? lol.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't know why you chicos get all heated over the net, specially over some new screen name that has no credibility or balls. I don't post a lot cause my shit is far from done but I'm sure almost everyone on lil has seen my rust bucket. If you have a vert show some pics and give yourself some recognition before you start talking shit about the chicos that are already doing it out there. For everyone else If you don't respond to this ignorant fucks they'll go away


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

i donno y every 1 on here stressin shyt when yall know them ****** on here instagating shyt to set shyt str8 wat happen saturday night has nothing to do wit Individuals or uso its certain members 4rm uso wit members 4rm another club im not goin to put there bizz up here and yes my car was there cause it was but has nothin to do wit my club so to get bak on tha topic here r sum pics from south beach this sunday it was off tha chain "spring break" all tha baller were out :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Glad yall liked the Lambo of mine thanks for postin the pic Jit. Sorry I had to depart so early but time is money.LOL.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 21 2005, 10:23 PM
> *Glad yall liked the Lambo of mine thanks for postin the pic Jit. Sorry I had to depart so early but time is money.LOL.
> 
> 
> ...




shyt if that was ur lambo god knows i would be sportin that bitch every weekend :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 21 2005, 07:14 AM
> *0OK. ANY SPRING BREAK PICS YET?> SUNDAY WAS TOO CRAZY ... :biggrin:
> 
> C'MON DERIK.
> [snapback]2880512[/snapback]​*





lol here u go (THIS IS bBblue88olds DRUNK AT THE BEACH)LOL


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

tight work jit


----------



## zrothecrooked1 (Oct 27, 2003)

damn lets see more pics of the lambo's and ferrarri's.................


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 21 2005, 01:44 AM
> *Whats The deal fellas? listen i dont know what went on at the fuckin grove but homie all i saw was  that purple lack gettin served the fuck up by UCE. .......the cituation that went after with individuals and uce no one can speak about it unless they were there .....nobody can call anyone a pussy cuz no1 saw the fucking issue unless u did.....the tickets that uce got were well earned so HOMIES  keep up the good fuckin work and remember he who laughs last , laughs better!!!!  Later...and by the way just to inform a couple of people u dont say u're the king of something if u cant prove it!...................one...peace to all ....and if you cant accept the game and someone being better than you  dont be in the game!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2879938[/snapback]​*


are you a fuckin cheerleader for uce??? and if your prospecting im calling jae rite now lol, cuz you sir are an idiot lol
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :machinegun:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 21 2005, 11:34 PM
> *lol here u go (THIS IS bBblue88olds DRUNK AT THE BEACH)LOL
> [snapback]2886029[/snapback]​*


i was buzzed there?!?! lol. yeah sunday was too crazy. we ridin again on satrudday deep the fuk up so rie wit us derik


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 22 2005, 08:24 AM
> *i was buzzed there?!?! lol. yeah sunday was too crazy. we ridin again on satrudday deep the fuk up so rie wit us derik
> [snapback]2887460[/snapback]​*


DAMN YALL ****** DONT INVITE NO BODY ANY WHERE AND YOU GUYS CAR YOURSELVES FRIENDS JEEZ


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

was up wit all these ppl saying they run shit down here,ya aint start none of those clubs,they aint even get started in florida.most of ya are groopies,who just jumped on the banwagon.if you need permission to talk about your club online,that says it all.2 buddy who claims he got a 64 vert,i hope you do have one,so that you can open your own club, wit your own name,not take the next ***** club and open up another chapter,then claim that you run shit in miami.this is rod from ELEGANCE,THIS IS OUR 10th YEAR SINCE WE STARTED.I ONLY BEEN IN ONE CAR CLUB,GOT IT TATOOED ON MY LEG,ELEGANCE (4 L I F E)AND I MEAN IT.SORRY IF I HURT FEELINGS,SORRY IF YOU FEEL TRIED,I AINT GONNA SAY WE RUN SHIT IN MIAMI,BUT I AINT GONNA SAY WE DONT.JUST REMEMBER WE IN MIAMI,NOT CALI.I GOT A 64 IMPALA HARD TOP,CANDY GREEN,ON REAL DAYTONS CENTER GOLD.ONE TIME 4 ALL MY LOWRIDERS AND HIGH RIDERS.WE DO OUR OWN THING IN MIAMI,NOT THE NEXT ***** SHIT.ONE TIME TO ALL THEM CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI,PEACE


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

OyE?!?! WTF is goin on wit all diiiizzzzz tyyppiiiinnnn?!?!? Fuk All dat yip yap meng. Pa La Pinga con todos hablando mierda fuer del ojo del culo  :machinegun: :twak:  :guns: :buttkick: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Mar 22 2005, 08:35 AM
> *DAMN YALL ****** DONT INVITE NO BODY ANY WHERE AND YOU GUYS CAR YOURSELVES FRIENDS JEEZ
> [snapback]2887534[/snapback]​*


lol. is ok raulito.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

almost ready for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

*ÑO!!!!!!!*


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 22 2005, 03:19 PM
> * almost ready for the streets :biggrin:
> [snapback]2888954[/snapback]​*


madd props :thumbsup: come help me wiff mines lol


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 22 2005, 02:28 PM
> *madd props :thumbsup:  come help me wiff mines lol
> [snapback]2889031[/snapback]​*


NA ME N CHRIS GOT U


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 22 2005, 03:31 PM
> *NA ME N CHRIS GOT U
> [snapback]2889063[/snapback]​*


iight u n cris can be ronnies helpers cuz u would be playing wiff ur dreads and cris would rather be fishin lol :roflmao:


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

boredom pics


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haterz envy_@Mar 22 2005, 03:36 PM
> *boredom pics
> [snapback]2889090[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: stn runing shit huh? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Fuck all this bullshit. Who is enterin there cars in tampa. Or atleast representing miami.?


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 22 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Fuck all this bullshit. Who is enterin there cars in tampa. Or atleast representing miami.?
> [snapback]2889146[/snapback]​*


i would go repp miami but my man just got locked up so i have to chill at the crib  but the blazer from my club goin be there reppin


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

i was supposed to take my car out there but my boy faked :angry: so i got no way of takin it but imma go along wit some member from my club reppin 305 all dayyyy


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 22 2005, 07:59 AM
> *was up wit all these ppl saying they run shit down here,ya aint start none of those clubs,they aint even get started in florida.most of ya are groopies,who just jumped on the banwagon.if you need permission to talk about your club online,that says it all.2 buddy who claims he got a 64 vert,i hope you do have one,so that you can open your own club, wit your own name,not take the next ***** club and open up another chapter,then claim that you run shit in miami.this is rod from ELEGANCE,THIS IS OUR 10th YEAR SINCE WE STARTED.I ONLY BEEN IN ONE CAR CLUB,GOT IT TATOOED ON MY LEG,ELEGANCE  (4    L I F E)AND I MEAN IT.SORRY IF I HURT FEELINGS,SORRY IF YOU FEEL TRIED,I AINT GONNA SAY WE RUN SHIT IN MIAMI,BUT I AINT GONNA SAY WE DONT.JUST REMEMBER WE IN MIAMI,NOT CALI.I GOT A 64 IMPALA HARD TOP,CANDY GREEN,ON REAL DAYTONS CENTER GOLD.ONE TIME 4 ALL MY LOWRIDERS AND HIGH RIDERS.WE DO OUR OWN THING IN MIAMI,NOT THE NEXT ***** SHIT.ONE TIME TO ALL THEM CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI,PEACE
> [snapback]2887660[/snapback]​*


Everyone has there opinion. I respect ur's! So before ppl start thinkin u meant that tords our chapter. None of us said we run shit. We just trien 2 do our shit which i think we doin ok. No feelings hurt here.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haterz envy_@Mar 22 2005, 12:45 PM
> *i was supposed to take my car out there but my boy faked :angry:  so i got no way of takin it but imma go along wit some member from my club reppin 305 all dayyyy
> [snapback]2889167[/snapback]​*



We taking 4 cars. Lets see what tampa has.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 22 2005, 01:50 PM
> *We taking 4 cars. Lets see what tampa has.
> [snapback]2889221[/snapback]​*


sup jay..how you doin


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Mar 22 2005, 12:51 PM
> *sup jay..how you doin
> [snapback]2889226[/snapback]​*



chillen at work :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 22 2005, 01:52 PM
> *chillen at work :biggrin:
> [snapback]2889241[/snapback]​*


same here..as always

good luck @ tampa


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Mar 22 2005, 12:53 PM
> *same here..as always
> 
> good luck @ tampa
> [snapback]2889248[/snapback]​*



thanx


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:good to see people arguing about 64's and not big rrims.
lol. see yall bois at tampa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

IT IS FUNNY ALL THIS BULLSHIT TALKING ON HERE ALL I CAN DO IS :cheesy: 
PEOPLE LOVE TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THE FIGHT THAT NEVER HAPPEND AND IT WAS NOT 10 VS 1 THIS IS FUNNY TO ME


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Its funny how the people that talk the most never got nothing to Show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCERIDERMIAMI (Mar 20, 2005)

THIS IS WHY WE DON'T TALK ON THIS SHIT WE DO OUR TALKING ON THE STREETS WELL SEE ABOUT IT


----------



## UCERIDERMIAMI (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 22 2005, 07:11 PM
> *IT IS FUNNY ALL THIS BULLSHIT TALKING ON HERE ALL I CAN DO IS  :cheesy:
> PEOPLE LOVE TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THE FIGHT THAT NEVER HAPPEND AND IT WAS NOT 10 VS 1  THIS IS FUNNY TO ME
> [snapback]2890302[/snapback]​*



OH IT IS FUNNY TO U BUT U KNOW IT IS TRUE CUZ U WHERE THERE 
AND WHEN WE SHOWED UP ALL UR BOYS TOOK A SHIT AND WITH A NAME LIKE THAT TALK A LOT WHAT IS THAT I BET THAT IS ALL U DO JUST TALK BUT NO ACTION


----------



## HoPiNKiNg305 (Mar 21, 2005)

I TOOK BACK EVERYTHING I SAID BECUZ I AM SORRY- IM SORRY FOR STARTING PROBLEMS. I APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE I OFFENDED AND I WONT START ANY MORE PROBLEMS AMONG DIFFRENT CLUBS ANYMORE.

I AM NOT AN UCE MEMBER, AND AM I NOT PART OF UCE OR ANY OTHER CLUB AT ALL. I STILL THINK UCE IS SICK AS FUCK, JUST LIKE OTHER CLUBS HERE IN MIAMI HOLD IT DOWN.

PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR MY STUPIDITY.


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

AHHHHHH.....The 305 Drama.....damn I miss all the shit talking that goes on at the hangouts and at the grove, etc.... :cheesy:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 21 2005, 10:34 PM
> *lol here u go (THIS IS bBblue88olds DRUNK AT THE BEACH)LOL
> [snapback]2886029[/snapback]​*



that mofo looks to pretty... I hope he's not on the sword fighting team LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

***** WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!! Who is this habibi, oye papito, que bola asere, que cojones asere con tu vida...

nos fuimos broder...


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 22 2005, 08:19 PM
> *OH IT IS FUNNY TO U BUT U KNOW IT IS TRUE CUZ U WHERE THERE
> AND WHEN WE SHOWED UP ALL UR BOYS TOOK A SHIT AND WITH A NAME LIKE THAT  TALK A LOT  WHAT IS THAT I BET THAT IS ALL U DO JUST TALK BUT NO ACTION
> [snapback]2890887[/snapback]​*


By the way homie.....I don't know you.....well I might but I'm not sure, anyway just to let you know that your "internet thuggin" is not only making you look bad but your club too. Now I don't even wanna pretend to know what happened but after reading a few post on here, if you are really an UCE member then you should know better than to come up on here and do that.



> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 22 2005, 09:59 AM
> *was up wit all these ppl saying they run shit down here,ya aint start none of those clubs,they aint even get started in florida.most of ya are groopies,who just jumped on the banwagon.if you need permission to talk about your club online,that says it all.2 buddy who claims he got a 64 vert,i hope you do have one,so that you can open your own club, wit your own name,not take the next ***** club and open up another chapter,then claim that you run shit in miami.this is rod from ELEGANCE,THIS IS OUR 10th YEAR SINCE WE STARTED.I ONLY BEEN IN ONE CAR CLUB,GOT IT TATOOED ON MY LEG,ELEGANCE   (4    L I F E)AND I MEAN IT.SORRY IF I HURT FEELINGS,SORRY IF YOU FEEL TRIED,I AINT GONNA SAY WE RUN SHIT IN MIAMI,BUT I AINT GONNA SAY WE DONT.JUST REMEMBER WE IN MIAMI,NOT CALI.I GOT A 64 IMPALA HARD TOP,CANDY GREEN,ON REAL DAYTONS CENTER GOLD.ONE TIME 4 ALL MY LOWRIDERS AND HIGH RIDERS.WE DO OUR OWN THING IN MIAMI,NOT THE NEXT ***** SHIT.ONE TIME TO ALL THEM CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI,PEACE
> [snapback]2887660[/snapback]​*


All I got to say to you homie....is that I was in Elegance before Individuals CC came to Miami, and I have no problems with any of you. What I don't understand is where all the hate is coming from? Listen opinions are like assholes everyone has one and eventually the will let one rip a little too loud in public and I think you just did. Don't knock what other ppl do just cuz you don't agree with it, just concentrate on you and your club. Tell Eddy, Manny from Individuals says wuzza and I hope to see him at Tampa, Peace.


Just my $.02,
Manny 

PS - I'm Manny with the White Caprice from Individuals CC, still got the car and still reppin the Big Bad "I" up in the streets of Jersey. Made in Dade but Reppin' NJ


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 22 2005, 08:15 PM
> ****** WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!! Who is this habibi, oye papito, que bola asere, que cojones asere con tu vida...
> 
> nos fuimos broder...
> [snapback]2891320[/snapback]​*



That's 2 all tha haters,shyt talkers, n instagators 


Lol fuk em all lets see sum pics of lolos in tha streets


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

here you go hahahaa

thanks for taking the pic with my camera jit... I never knew that was the homie blue till I saw his pic... WTF you took a pic of him at that funny restaurant... mariquitas for life restaurant...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

sorry, easy target...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 22 2005, 04:11 PM
> *IT IS FUNNY ALL THIS BULLSHIT TALKING ON HERE ALL I CAN DO IS  :cheesy:
> PEOPLE LOVE TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THE FIGHT THAT NEVER HAPPEND AND IT WAS NOT 10 VS 1  THIS IS FUNNY TO ME
> [snapback]2890302[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: Sup danny boy...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 22 2005, 09:29 PM
> *here you go hahahaa
> 
> thanks for taking the pic with my camera jit... I never knew that was the homie blue till I saw his pic... WTF you took a pic of him at that funny restaurant... mariquitas for life restaurant...
> [snapback]2891428[/snapback]​*


hey wat the fuk nacho . why you crackin on me like that!!!. that shyt looks funny bro. i dun chill in that bar . we were in front of wet willys buddy. what were you doin in front of maragarita huh> lol.

hey chiks dig it :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 22 2005, 09:43 PM
> *hey wat the fuk nacho . why you crackin on me like that!!!. that shyt looks funny bro. i dun chill in that bar . we were in front of wet willys buddy. what were you doin in front of maragarita huh> lol.
> 
> hey chiks dig it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2891892[/snapback]​*



sup bro.. that was monday, during miami LRm... the homies were taking me to the airport after we went to take pics in miami beach... so that was us driving out of Miami beach heading to the airport... jit said, nacho... imma take a pic of your favorite club... i said wtf??? he said, that's a gay club ***** hahaha... fool was taking pics of everything, even some convalesent home lol


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

WHOS GOIN TO THE GROVE THIS SAT  PEOPLE ARE SAYING IS GOIN TO BE GOOD :roflmao:


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 22 2005, 09:03 PM
> *I TOOK BACK EVERYTHING I SAID BECUZ I AM SORRY- IM SORRY FOR STARTING PROBLEMS. I APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE I OFFENDED AND I WONT START ANY MORE PROBLEMS AMONG DIFFRENT CLUBS ANYMORE.
> 
> I AM NOT AN UCE MEMBER, AND AM I NOT PART OF UCE OR ANY OTHER CLUB AT ALL. I STILL THINK UCE IS SICK AS FUCK, JUST LIKE OTHER CLUBS HERE IN MIAMI HOLD IT DOWN.
> ...


  yeah take it back b cause people know who u are  u think u smart next time u make a new name just to talk shit dont tell no one homie  :twak:think about it


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Mar 22 2005, 08:20 PM
> *By the way homie.....I don't know you.....well I might but I'm not sure, anyway just to let you know that your "internet thuggin" is not only making you look bad but your club too. Now I don't even wanna pretend to know what happened but after reading a few post on here, if you are really an UCE member then you should know better than to come up on here and do that.
> All I got to say to you homie....is that I was in Elegance before Individuals CC came to Miami, and I have no problems with any of you. What I don't understand is where all the hate is coming from? Listen opinions are like assholes everyone has one and eventually the will let one rip a little too loud in public and I think you just did. Don't knock what other ppl do just cuz you don't agree with it, just concentrate on you and your club. Tell Eddy, Manny from Individuals says wuzza and I hope to see him at Tampa, Peace.
> Just my $.02,
> ...


FIRST OF ALL MANNY,SORRY I HURT UR FEELINGS.SECOND,AINT NO INTERNET THUGS HERE BUDDY,CAUSE ILL TELL YOU TO YOUR FACE,AND TRUST ME AINT NO COMPUTER GONNA MAKE MY CLUB LOOK BAD.YOU TALK LIKE YOU GOT A LOT,BUT ALL I SEE IS A WHITE COP CAR WIT JUICE.I AINT MEAN IT TOWARDS NOBODY BUT THE ****** TALKING BOUT THEY RUN SHIT DOWN HERE,WHEN I KNOW IT AINT TRUE.I SURE ASS HELL DONT KNOW WHO U ARE,AND I WAS IN THE CLUB WAY BEFORE INDIVIDUALS STARTED IN MIAMI.THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THAT IM STILL REPPING ELEGANCE 4 LIFE,NOT PART TIME BUDDY.O YEAH NEXT TIME YOU SEE EDDY,ASK HIM WHO I AM.HE WILL GLADLY TELL YOU.I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN TAMPA SOON.SORRY IF THE TRUTH HURTS.O MY BAD,DID I LET ANOTHER ONE RIP,YOU NERD.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

two love birds arguing... one knows who one person is and the other one doesn't... Just kiss and make up, keep the bullshit out of the miami page... 


<~~~~~~~~~~~~End of Discussion~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Growing up is hard to do nowadays.LOL!

I agree with you Nacho. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

tea time... just relax... take a deep breath.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 23 2005, 11:32 AM
> *tea time... just relax... take a deep breath.
> [snapback]2893485[/snapback]​*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

hold is that you porno man,wit the silver bubba chevy


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

i meant hold on


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Mar 11 2005, 10:51 AM
> *aight more pix from lowrider MIAMI
> [snapback]2838580[/snapback]​*


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Mar 11 2005, 10:51 AM
> *aight more pix from lowrider MIAMI
> [snapback]2838580[/snapback]​*


HATE ON THAT


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

HATE SOME MORE.LIKE IT OR NOT,THATS HOW WE DO IT.STRAIGHT STUNNAS


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

LAST YEAR TAMPA.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

CUSTOM VERTS 2


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

ONE MORE 4 ALL YOU HATING ASS ******.GO HEAD AND HATE .I KNOW YOU WANT 2


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 23 2005, 09:54 AM
> *ONE MORE 4 ALL YOU HATING ASS ******.GO HEAD AND HATE .I KNOW YOU WANT 2
> [snapback]2893906[/snapback]​*



actually, when I was down there, even though your car is not my style, I really liked your car, but your attitude, the showing off attitude, etc... shitty like a mofo... 


VIVA CUBA LIBRE MA NIG


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 23 2005, 09:52 AM
> *CUSTOM VERTS 2
> [snapback]2893884[/snapback]​*



nice...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 23 2005, 09:49 AM
> *HATE SOME MORE.LIKE IT OR NOT,THATS HOW WE DO IT.STRAIGHT STUNNAS
> 
> 
> ...



nice civic on 22"s... that's how they do it in the souf


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 23 2005, 12:24 PM
> *nice civic on 22"s... that's how they do it in the souf
> [snapback]2894102[/snapback]​*


A HOLD UP BUDDY.. U AINT GONNA COME IN HEA WITH ALL THE BULL SHIT.. YEA THATS HOW WE DO IN THE SOU*TH*..PUT BIG FEET ON.. ANYTHANG!!!!

U GOT SUTTIN SAY ABOUT EVRYTHAN.. SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY
AINT NO REAL MIAMI NI99A GON HANG WITH IT

I AINT GONNA SIT HERE TRY TO TYPE RAP 2 U
U COULD REPLY ALL U WANT..FUCK THIS TYPIN SHIT....


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

O AND *AINT NO 1 RUNNIN SHIT*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 23 2005, 10:46 AM
> *A HOLD UP BUDDY.. U AINT GONNA COME IN HEA WITH ALL THE BULL SHIT.. YEA THATS HOW WE DO IN THE SOUTH..PUT BIG FEET ON.. ANYTHANG!!!!
> 
> U GOT SUTTIN  SAY ABOUT EVRYTHAN.. SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY
> ...


uhmm... like I said, big rims on small cars isn't my thing... but some do look nice... So really, you trying to rap? Shit, now we have a rapper on layitlow... my god, what is this world coming too... So really, I have no beef with anyone so just back off, the reply wasn't sent to you... Also, towards the left of your keyboard, there's a button that says caps lock... click it one time please, see that the light is off, then type on a reply... LOL

according to you no one is running shit? I guess people in miami don't eat enough to shit huh? Fucken Sedanos and Publix going bankrupt cuss people in Miami don't eat then...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

put big feet on these beauties...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 22 2005, 10:48 PM
> *sup bro.. that was monday, during miami LRm... the homies were taking me to the airport after we went to take pics in miami beach... so that was us driving out of Miami beach heading to the airport... jit said, nacho... imma take a pic of your favorite club... i said wtf??? he said, that's a gay club ***** hahaha... fool was taking pics of everything, even some convalesent home lol
> [snapback]2891920[/snapback]​*


ni99a thats a good photoshop. people are pm me asking me what the fuk i was doin there!


BIG ANNOUCEMENT. ITS A FUKIN PHOTOSHOP POEPLE! DAMN.!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 23 2005, 11:19 AM
> *ni99a thats a good photoshop. people are pm me asking me what the fuk i was doin there!
> BIG ANNOUCEMENT. ITS A FUKIN PHOTOSHOP POEPLE! DAMN.!
> [snapback]2894518[/snapback]​*



broder, the other pic shows that big negrote giving you a shoulder massage... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 23 2005, 01:56 PM
> *put big feet on these beauties...
> 
> 
> ...


We put big feet on n e thing down here cause thats how the dirty south is..if u dont like it comment all u want but shit aint never gonna stop down here..i aint lookin for internet beef either im just giving my 2 cents...at least the honda doesnt have a fukin ridiculos exhaust or fukin power ranger on the side of it


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Mar 23 2005, 12:11 PM
> *We put big feet on n e thing down here cause thats how the dirty south is..if u dont like it comment all u want but shit aint never gonna stop down here..i aint lookin for internet beef either im just giving my 2 cents...at least the honda doesnt have a fukin ridiculos exhaust or fukin power ranger on the side of it
> [snapback]2894759[/snapback]​*



is it me reading wrong or is it you guys thinking that I am attacking my rims on cars? dang man... w/e everyone has a different style and I don't hate like hating on all cars... just some, the ones that look rediculous...


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 23 2005, 09:55 AM
> *FIRST OF ALL MANNY,SORRY I HURT UR FEELINGS.SECOND,AINT NO INTERNET THUGS HERE BUDDY,CAUSE ILL TELL YOU TO YOUR FACE,AND TRUST ME AINT NO COMPUTER GONNA MAKE MY CLUB LOOK BAD.YOU TALK LIKE YOU GOT A LOT,BUT ALL I SEE IS A WHITE COP CAR WIT JUICE.I AINT MEAN IT TOWARDS NOBODY BUT THE ****** TALKING BOUT THEY RUN SHIT DOWN HERE,WHEN I KNOW IT AINT TRUE.I SURE ASS HELL DONT KNOW WHO U ARE,AND I WAS IN THE CLUB WAY BEFORE INDIVIDUALS STARTED IN MIAMI.THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THAT IM STILL REPPING ELEGANCE 4 LIFE,NOT PART TIME BUDDY.O YEAH NEXT TIME YOU SEE EDDY,ASK HIM WHO I AM.HE WILL GLADLY TELL YOU.I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN TAMPA SOON.SORRY IF THE TRUTH HURTS.O MY BAD,DID I LET ANOTHER ONE RIP,YOU NERD.
> [snapback]2893366[/snapback]​*


There isn't any truth to what you just said so I ain't hurt at all. My car was never a cop car and just cuz it's white don't mean anything. Oh and yes you are making your club look bad by talking all this nonsense, just like you I have Individuals 4 Lyfe tattoed on my arm so I'm in it for life no matter what. As far as everything else is concerned, I'm dropping the subject cuz your lack of maturity is showing in your replies....besides I wasn't trying to hate on anyone, I was just letting it be known how I felt.....maybe you took that shit to heart....now your catching internet feelings....but its all good Homie  keep hittin the streets and reppin your club......and on that note:

I wanna say wuzza to all my homies in Miami in all the different car clubs, no hate towards any of them....cuz all you guys are doing the damn thing in Miami

Peace, Manny
305 till I die
Individuals 4-Life


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Mar 23 2005, 12:21 PM
> *There isn't any truth to what you just said so I ain't hurt at all. My car was never a cop car and just cuz it's white don't mean anything. Oh and yes you are making your club look bad by talking all this nonsense, just like you I have Individuals 4 Lyfe tattoed on my arm so I'm in it for life no matter what. As far as everything else is concerned, I'm dropping the subject cuz your lack of maturity is showing in your replies....besides I wasn't trying to hate on anyone, I was just letting it be known how I felt.....maybe you took that shit to heart....now your catching internet feelings....but its all good Homie    keep hittin the streets and reppin your club......and on that note:
> 
> I wanna say wuzza to all my homies in Miami in all the different car clubs, no hate towards any of them....cuz all you guys are doing the damn thing in Miami
> ...


don't reply to the nonsense and you'll avoid nonsense bro...


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 23 2005, 02:25 PM
> *don't reply to the nonsense and you'll avoid nonsense bro...
> [snapback]2894825[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Mar 23 2005, 01:00 PM
> *
> [snapback]2895026[/snapback]​*




I like responding to bullshit hahahaha but then again, its just me, no fam, no nothing... so :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well just so everyone can see my "cop car" when I was still in Miami


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I should make this my new avatar LOL 
our homie came out the closet... that's like a new life for you right blue? hahaha


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

MAD PROPS TO INDIVIDUALS FOR PUTING THEM NERDS IN THERE PLACE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AT THE GROVE  LOL


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 22 2005, 07:59 AM
> *was up wit all these ppl saying they run shit down here,ya aint start none of those clubs,they aint even get started in florida.most of ya are groopies,who just jumped on the banwagon.if you need permission to talk about your club online,that says it all.2 buddy who claims he got a 64 vert,i hope you do have one,so that you can open your own club, wit your own name,not take the next ***** club and open up another chapter,then claim that you run shit in miami.this is rod from ELEGANCE,THIS IS OUR 10th YEAR SINCE WE STARTED.I ONLY BEEN IN ONE CAR CLUB,GOT IT TATOOED ON MY LEG,ELEGANCE  (4    L I F E)AND I MEAN IT.SORRY IF I HURT FEELINGS,SORRY IF YOU FEEL TRIED,I AINT GONNA SAY WE RUN SHIT IN MIAMI,BUT I AINT GONNA SAY WE DONT.JUST REMEMBER WE IN MIAMI,NOT CALI.I GOT A 64 IMPALA HARD TOP,CANDY GREEN,ON REAL DAYTONS CENTER GOLD.ONE TIME 4 ALL MY LOWRIDERS AND HIGH RIDERS.WE DO OUR OWN THING IN MIAMI,NOT THE NEXT ***** SHIT.ONE TIME TO ALL THEM CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI,PEACE
> [snapback]2887660[/snapback]​*




ATLEAST SOMEBODY HERE AINT SCARED OF SHOWING WHO THEY REALLY IS AND DONT COME ON HERE JUST CLAIMING SHIT HE AINT..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my homeboi from blvd aces


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 23 2005, 02:55 PM
> *my homeboi from blvd aces
> [snapback]2895667[/snapback]​*



que bola asere compaito...


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Mar 23 2005, 03:48 PM
> *ATLEAST SOMEBODY HERE AINT SCARED OF SHOWING WHO THEY REALLY IS AND DONT COME ON HERE JUST CLAIMING SHIT HE AINT..
> [snapback]2895618[/snapback]​*


hey buddy do u know that is not cool to go out with a 15 years old girl :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 22 2005, 08:19 PM
> *OH IT IS FUNNY TO U BUT U KNOW IT IS TRUE CUZ U WHERE THERE
> AND WHEN WE SHOWED UP ALL UR BOYS TOOK A SHIT AND WITH A NAME LIKE THAT  TALK A LOT  WHAT IS THAT I BET THAT IS ALL U DO JUST TALK BUT NO ACTION
> [snapback]2890887[/snapback]​*


 OK U TALK SHIT ON HERE BUT IN PERSON U JUST A PUSSY CUZ NOT ONE OF U FUCKERS SAID SHIT TO ME NOT ONE SO DON'T COME TALKING SHIT 
THAT ALL I DO IS TALK A LOT CUZ IF U OR UR BOYS WOULD OF STEPED TO ME 
SHIT WOULD HAVE BEEN ON


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

same car.a lil ass shot 4 the haters :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 23 2005, 03:55 PM
> *my homeboi from blvd aces
> [snapback]2895667[/snapback]​*


post the chrome gas tank and rear end   :thumbsup: :roflmao: wazzup fool!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 23 2005, 03:02 PM
> *OK U TALK SHIT ON HERE BUT IN PERSON U JUST A PUSSY CUZ NOT ONE OF U FUCKERS SAID SHIT TO ME NOT ONE SO DON'T COME TALKING SHIT
> THAT ALL I DO IS TALK A LOT  CUZ IF U OR UR BOYS WOULD OF STEPED TO ME
> SHIT WOULD HAVE BEEN ON
> [snapback]2895716[/snapback]​*



take a chill pill danny boy... sup homie, I miss you hehehhee... what you up too?


KEEP THE PEACE IN MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MIAMI ROOM!!! dang it LOL


















j.k. about my lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Today's really been a toss up for me, I can't decide if I should keep checkin' this topic all day or the Minnesota topic 

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 23 2005, 03:03 PM
> *same car.a lil ass shot 4 the haters :biggrin:
> [snapback]2895721[/snapback]​*



no one is hating asshole!!! LOL hahaha j.k. hehehhee

Seth Individuals Car Club Miami


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Mar 23 2005, 02:57 PM
> *hey buddy do u know that is not cool to go out with a 15 years old girl :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2895684[/snapback]​*




IT'S NOT COOL BUDDY WEN U COME ON HERE WITH A DIFFERENT S/N AND SIGN OFF AND THEN 2 SECONDS LATER U COME IN WITH A DIFFRENT NAME WITH FOR SOME REASON ITS ALWAYS THE SAME 2 S/N??  ALLL I GOTTTA SAY IS THAT U TOOO OLD FOR TALKING SHIT AND U KNOW WHO U ARE..... AS FOR THE REAL UCE MIAMI.......WE AINT TALKING SHIT...WE GONNA BRING OUR SHIT OUT AND TALK WITH OUR CARS...LIKE THE REST OF THE CLUBS OUT HERE SHOULD DO...USO 4 LYFE!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 23 2005, 05:05 PM
> *take a chill pill danny boy... sup homie, I miss you hehehhee... what you up too?
> KEEP THE PEACE IN MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MIAMI ROOM!!! dang it LOL
> j.k. about my lol
> [snapback]2895740[/snapback]​*


WUZ UP NACHO THE BOYZ OUT HERE SHIT TALKING JUST MAKING SURE 
THEY DO FUCK WITH ME YOU NOW HOW IT IS 

SO HOWS EVER THING


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Mar 23 2005, 02:57 PM
> *hey buddy do u know that is not cool to go out with a 15 years old girl :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2895684[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: nice come back VETERAN


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoPiNKiNg305_@Mar 22 2005, 08:03 PM
> *I TOOK BACK EVERYTHING I SAID BECUZ I AM SORRY- IM SORRY FOR STARTING PROBLEMS. I APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE I OFFENDED AND I WONT START ANY MORE PROBLEMS AMONG DIFFRENT CLUBS ANYMORE.
> 
> I AM NOT AN UCE MEMBER, AND AM I NOT PART OF UCE OR ANY OTHER CLUB AT ALL. I STILL THINK UCE IS SICK AS FUCK, JUST LIKE OTHER CLUBS HERE IN MIAMI HOLD IT DOWN.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Not much here, something new 4 tampa.chrome gastank skin and wheel hump.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My interior..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 23 2005, 06:23 PM
> *Not much here, something new 4 tampa.chrome gastank skin and wheel hump.
> [snapback]2896058[/snapback]​*



YO J LOOKS GOOD I REALLY FUCKING LIKE IT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 23 2005, 04:28 PM
> *YO J LOOKS GOOD I REALLY FUCKING LIKE IT
> [snapback]2896078[/snapback]​*


Thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> My interior.. lets see if it comes out now


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES MIAMI REPRESENTING
VISIT US ONLINE AT BOULEVARDACES.com


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn this shit is crazy...always sum bullshit drama goin on. this is y the lowrider scene is slowly dying ....2 people fuk around and hop and it turns in2 5 pages of bullshit. every-1 need to grow the fuk up and just worry bout urselves. theres always been fake ass jits in miami casuin beef and htere always will b but its up 2 the real ni99az to b the bigger man and ignore it. ya'll should know by now that alotta people come on here and fake like sum-1 else just to cause beef cuz they aint got shit. just like when we read online that a club is claiming to run miami and fuk every-1 else...that just sum-1 tryin to start shit. all clubs have they're day...ive seen clubs come up and bust mad dik and then just die out for a lil while but then comes right back up again. thats tru for every club...rollin, individuals, uce, elegance, stn, str8 pimpin.....we all have our day but no-1 runs miami!!!! i cant wait till im back on the streets again but i can definatly do without this bullshit and immaturity. bottom line miami has the potential to b one of the best citys 2 ride...we got the weather and diversity...hig riders, lowriders, mini truckers...do ya'll thang and represent ...without the bullshit...im out!!!

MYSTIK STYLES 4 LYF!!!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Mar 23 2005, 07:43 PM
> *damn this shit is crazy...always sum bullshit drama goin on. this is y the lowrider scene is slowly dying ....2 people fuk around and hop and it turns in2 5 pages of bullshit. every-1 need to grow the fuk up and just worry bout urselves. theres always been fake ass jits in miami casuin beef and htere always will b but its up 2 the real ni99az to b the bigger man and ignore it. ya'll should know by now that alotta people come on here and fake like sum-1 else just to cause beef cuz they aint got shit. just like when we read online that a club is claiming to run miami and fuk every-1 else...that just sum-1 tryin to start shit. all clubs have they're day...ive seen clubs come up and bust mad dik and then just die out for a lil while but then comes right back up again. thats tru for every club...rollin, individuals, uce, elegance, stn, str8 pimpin.....we all have our day but no-1 runs miami!!!! i cant wait till im back on the streets again but i can definatly do without this bullshit and immaturity. bottom line miami has the potential to b one of the best citys 2 ride...we got the weather and diversity...hig riders, lowriders, mini truckers...do ya'll thang and represent ...without the bullshit...im out!!!
> 
> MYSTIK STYLES 4 LYF!!!
> [snapback]2896320[/snapback]​*


Well Said Homie


----------



## JuIcEdUpScIoN305 (Jan 9, 2005)

HEY CADDI ! AMEN TO WHAT YOU SAID... EVERYONE SHOULD JUST RIDE ..REPRESENT THEIR CLUBS AND THATS IT...EVRYONE SHOULD GET ALONG WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS ...THATS THE WAY THE LOWRIDER GAME SHOULD BE...IF A ***** WANNA RIDE 20'S DONT HATE , JUST TALK HIM INTO 13'S ..LOL...EVERY CLUB GOT A NICE LINE UP...THERES NO REASON WHY TO HATE, IF YOU DONT HAVE IT DONT WORRY YOU'LL GET IT LATER ON...EVERYONE IS ALWAYS GONNA HAVE SOMEONE BETTER OUT THERE IN THE GAME...I DONT SEE A REASON WHY TO RUN MOUTH OR SPREAD WORD OF MOUTH ABOUT WHO SAID THIS AND WHO DID THAT...JUST LET THE GAME RIDE ...CONGRATULATE EACH OTHER AND GIVE EACH OTHER PROPS ON THEIR SHYT... WERE ALL ON THE SAME TEAM PRACTICALLY JUST SOME PEOPLE GET THERE FASTER THAN OTHERS....I'M DONE.......MUCH PROPS TO ALL AT TAMPA AND GOOD LUCK OVER THERE..SEE YOU GUYS OVER THERE ........I'M OUT


----------



## JuIcEdUpScIoN305 (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuIcEdUpScIoN305_@Mar 23 2005, 07:20 PM
> *HEY CADDI ! AMEN TO WHAT YOU SAID... EVERYONE SHOULD JUST RIDE ..REPRESENT  THEIR CLUBS AND THATS IT...EVRYONE SHOULD GET ALONG WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS ...THATS THE WAY THE LOWRIDER GAME SHOULD BE...IF A ***** WANNA RIDE 20'S DONT HATE , JUST TALK HIM INTO 13'S ..LOL...EVERY CLUB GOT A NICE LINE UP...THERES NO REASON WHY TO HATE, IF YOU DONT HAVE IT  DONT WORRY YOU'LL GET IT LATER ON...EVERYONE IS ALWAYS GONNA HAVE SOMEONE BETTER OUT THERE IN THE GAME...I DONT SEE A REASON WHY TO RUN MOUTH OR SPREAD WORD OF MOUTH ABOUT WHO SAID THIS AND WHO DID THAT...JUST LET THE GAME RIDE ...CONGRATULATE EACH OTHER AND GIVE EACH OTHER PROPS ON THEIR SHYT... WERE ALL ON THE SAME TEAM PRACTICALLY JUST SOME PEOPLE GET THERE FASTER THAN OTHERS....I'M DONE.......MUCH PROPS TO ALL AT TAMPA AND GOOD LUCK OVER THERE..SEE YOU GUYS OVER THERE ........I'M OUT
> [snapback]2896742[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridin_in_da_79_monte (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 23 2005, 05:58 PM
> *BLVD ACES MIAMI REPRESENTING
> VISIT US ONLINE AT BOULEVARDACES.com
> [snapback]2896170[/snapback]​*


damn thats tight .. i didnt kno there was plaque already


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> > My interior.. lets see if it comes out now
> > [snapback]2896141[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> I'm feelin' that ..props..


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> > My interior.. lets see if it comes out now
> > [snapback]2896141[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> :0 TIGHT WORK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Coming in the sometime next century ...lol. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

bling bling


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Mar 23 2005, 02:11 PM
> *We put big feet on n e thing down here cause thats how the dirty south is..if u dont like it comment all u want but shit aint never gonna stop down here..i aint lookin for internet beef either im just giving my 2 cents...at least the honda doesnt have a fukin ridiculos exhaust or fukin power ranger on the side of it
> [snapback]2894759[/snapback]​*


4 REAL..LET EM KNOW..MORE THAN HALF OF THE PEOPLE IN HEAR GET TRIED OR THEY TAKE WORDS TO THE HEART.. AINT NO 1 GONNA TALK SHIT WHERE AM FROM..ALL YA THAT CLAIM ALL DAT 305, MADE IN DADE..THATS FINE FUCK IT BUT THEN SOME 1 4RM L.A COMES IN HEAR TRYIN U.. AND U ACT LIKE U AINT READ SHIT.. I AINT TRYIN NO 1. AINT CATHIN BEEF.. EVERY 1Z DIFFRENT IF U THINK UR A LIL 2 MAUTRE THEN SOME 1 ELSE OR WHATEVER THEN FUCK IT..
ONE TYME 4 ALL M DOGGZ..N PEOPLE THAT AINT SCARED OF N E FEEDBACKS OR REPLY 4RM NO 1.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

sumthing a couple of my boyz wanted me to post :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

gotta see in person to appreciate


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 23 2005, 11:46 PM
> *sumthing a couple of my boyz wanted me to post :biggrin:
> [snapback]2897935[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 23 2005, 10:46 PM
> *sumthing a couple of my boyz wanted me to post :biggrin:
> [snapback]2897935[/snapback]​*


DAMN!!!!! that big body is serious :0


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 24 2005, 01:46 AM
> *sumthing a couple of my boyz wanted me to post :biggrin:
> [snapback]2897935[/snapback]​*


 :worship:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

My ***** Cheecho shittin on motherfuckers in the 05, and the big homie from Blvd Aces wit that big body(2thumbs up) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn willys shyt is gonn be depinga!... why dun he bring that lac out alredy.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn . these cars are all lookin real good. props to blvd aces and the rest of those cars.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

THEM SHITS LOOK RAW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 23 2005, 11:28 PM
> *4 REAL..LET EM KNOW..MORE THAN HALF OF THE PEOPLE IN HEAR GET TRIED OR THEY TAKE WORDS TO THE HEART.. AINT NO 1 GONNA  TALK SHIT WHERE AM FROM..ALL YA THAT CLAIM ALL DAT 305, MADE IN DADE..THATS FINE FUCK IT BUT THEN SOME 1 4RM L.A COMES IN HEAR TRYIN U.. AND U ACT LIKE U AINT READ SHIT.. I AINT TRYIN NO 1. AINT CATHIN BEEF.. EVERY 1Z DIFFRENT IF U THINK UR A LIL 2 MAUTRE THEN SOME 1 ELSE OR WHATEVER THEN FUCK IT..
> ONE TYME 4 ALL M DOGGZ..N PEOPLE THAT AINT SCARED OF N E FEEDBACKS OR REPLY 4RM NO 1.
> [snapback]2897853[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

SHOW A WHOLE PIC OF THAT LAC.... :cheesy:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

tight work chicho.im gonna chop up your 2 door body,and send you a piece of your floor,quarter,and firewall.since you wanna bring this one out and forget about the other one.u need to holla at me buddy.any body wanna buy a 2 door lac body,shaved firewall,primered floor,sunroof,molded trunk,and clean quarters.no title but can get one in 2 weeks.no chassis,no front,just body,project car.$500 or best offer.got stress,feel like taking it out on someone or something,come holla at me at,3500 nw 54st miami.ill let you take a wack at chichos 2 door lack body for the low price of $2 a hit.you got all type of tools to hit it wit,my personal favorite is a big ass metal hammer.(305)219-1197 holla,ask for rod.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

that bitch is wet,extra extra extra wet :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

tight work,now thats what im talking about.keep up the good work


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 23 2005, 03:12 PM
> *WUZ UP NACHO  THE BOYZ OUT HERE SHIT TALKING JUST MAKING SURE
> THEY DO FUCK WITH ME YOU NOW HOW IT IS
> 
> ...



Nada broder, just chillin, wishing I was in the 305... You know my heart in Miami ma nig... L.A. is cool but damn, Miami reminds me of fucken mexico lol...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 23 2005, 08:05 PM
> *I'm feelin' that ..props..
> [snapback]2897014[/snapback]​*



thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 23 2005, 08:18 PM
> *:0 TIGHT WORK
> [snapback]2897092[/snapback]​*


.bet P


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 24 2005, 11:07 AM
> *tight work,now thats what im talking about.keep up the good work
> [snapback]2899094[/snapback]​*


Thanx homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn Seth that shit is blinding me!!! Thanx. hey i need some Wenol polish but dunno if it will be here by tampa :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 24 2005, 11:19 AM
> *damn Seth that shit is blinding me!!! Thanx.  hey i need some Wenol polish but dunno if it will be here by tampa :angry:
> [snapback]2899141[/snapback]​*


Hehehe...Glad you like the chrome J. You finally found some Wenol? Make sure its the blue tube.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 24 2005, 06:28 AM
> *damn  willys shyt is gonn be depinga!... why dun he bring that lac out alredy.
> [snapback]2898830[/snapback]​*


Como que de pinga? No estes peliando muchacho, que en tremenda muela nos estas metiendo... 




Nos fuimos... :biggrin: 




ma nig, practicing my cuban with full force for when I go back to miami hahaha


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2005, 08:18 AM
> *Thanx homie.
> [snapback]2899136[/snapback]​*


who did your chrome


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

ppl talk about cali like they the shit,fuk cali,the only reason why they got any thing is because them wet backs be working for $5 an hour.we taking over this shit ,slowly but surely.you'll see.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 24 2005, 08:19 AM
> *damn Seth that shit is blinding me!!! Thanx.  hey i need some Wenol polish but dunno if it will be here by tampa :angry:
> [snapback]2899141[/snapback]​*


A... i got like 5 extra wenol blue tubes if you need any let me know...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Mar 24 2005, 09:18 AM
> *A... i got like 5 extra wenol blue tubes if you need any let me know...
> [snapback]2899353[/snapback]​*


pm me a price


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 24 2005, 11:37 AM
> *who did your chrome
> [snapback]2899219[/snapback]​*


Several shops in Ca....Supreme Plating in Inglewood,Ca. some Moreno Plating in Fresno.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 24 2005, 08:43 AM
> *ppl talk about cali like they the shit,fuk cali,the only reason why they got any thing is because them wet backs be working for $5 an hour.we taking over this shit ,slowly but surely.you'll see.
> [snapback]2899242[/snapback]​*



Ignorant, that's all I can say... Most likely, if you are hispanic your parents are also immigrants, so what is there to show off about?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 24 2005, 09:43 AM
> *ppl talk about cali like they the shit,fuk cali,the only reason why they got any thing is because them wet backs be working for $5 an hour.we taking over this shit ,slowly but surely.you'll see.
> [snapback]2899242[/snapback]​*



o man. thats what you think. go to vegas show. 20 by 20 and chrome aint shyt. we looking that good but we talking about g bodies and lacs i aint seen that many 64 s. im all the way for miami but cali still got game on lock with lowriders.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 24 2005, 01:19 PM
> * cali still got game on lock with lowriders.
> [snapback]2899647[/snapback]​*


Yup.

They started it out there and always will be on top.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 24 2005, 10:19 AM
> *o man. thats what you think. go to vegas show. 20 by 20 and chrome  aint shyt. we looking that good but we talking about g bodies and lacs i aint seen that many 64 s. im all the way for miami but cali still got game on lock with lowriders.
> [snapback]2899647[/snapback]​*




why you ignoring me broder


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 24 2005, 01:28 PM
> *why you ignoring me broder
> [snapback]2899688[/snapback]​*


Cause i told him too. Now go sit in the corner. :angry:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

0oye nacho . i need coils. hou bout that....lol seriously tho


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Cause i told him too. Now go sit in the corner. :angry:
> [snapback]2899693[/snapback]​*



COñO!!! You want a whip and a leather dress? lol


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 24 2005, 10:30 AM
> *0oye. i need coils. hou bout that.
> [snapback]2899700[/snapback]​*



go to the OSC post? hahaha you know where I am at...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

4 sho a nice full stack profavor asere!!!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 24 2005, 10:05 AM
> *pm me a price
> [snapback]2899591[/snapback]​*


pm sent.....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 24 2005, 10:33 AM
> *4 sho a nice full stack profavor asere!!!
> [snapback]2899723[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 24 2005, 10:34 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2899729[/snapback]​*



DAMN!!!
10,330 POSTS!!!

GAWD DAMN!!! 

either;
1. I type to fast
2. I have to much to say
3. I've been fucking around to much on layitlow LOL


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 24 2005, 12:36 PM
> *DAMN!!!
> 10,330 POSTS!!!
> 
> ...


4. All of the Above


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Mar 24 2005, 01:00 PM
> *4. All of the Above
> [snapback]2900442[/snapback]​*


U DEFINATELY BEAT ME 2 IT!.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

a car i painted.... its gettin buffed on saturday.... hopefully would be at tampa...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 24 2005, 01:31 PM
> *COñO!!! You want a whip and a leather dress? lol
> [snapback]2899707[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 24 2005, 06:17 PM
> *a car i painted.... its gettin buffed on saturday.... hopefully would be at tampa...
> [snapback]2901136[/snapback]​*


 :worship:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 24 2005, 01:11 PM
> *Ignorant, that's all I can say... Most likely, if you are hispanic your parents are also immigrants, so what is there to show off about?
> [snapback]2899610[/snapback]​*


Nacho, you're one smart man and that's real


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 24 2005, 06:49 PM
> *:worship:
> [snapback]2901698[/snapback]​*


----------



## i live for lowriding (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 24 2005, 09:59 AM
> *tight work chicho.im gonna chop up your 2 door body,and send you a piece of your floor,quarter,and firewall.since you wanna bring this one out and forget about the other one.u need to holla at me buddy.any body wanna buy a 2 door lac body,shaved firewall,primered floor,sunroof,molded trunk,and clean quarters.no title but can get one in 2 weeks.no chassis,no front,just body,project car.$500 or best offer.got stress,feel like taking it out on someone or something,come holla at me at,3500 nw 54st  miami.ill let you take a wack at chichos 2 door lack body for the low price of $2 a hit.you got all type of tools to hit it wit,my personal favorite is a big ass metal hammer.(305)219-1197 holla,ask for rod.
> [snapback]2899060[/snapback]​*


serious shit,tight werk


----------



## i live for lowriding (Jan 6, 2005)

i ment tha pink caddy


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

feelin left out......


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Mar 25 2005, 01:05 AM
> *feelin left out......
> [snapback]2903347[/snapback]​*


I miss that accord


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

bordem...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

any-1 riding to the grove dis week be-4 tampa?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGALICIOUS85 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 25 2005, 03:15 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2906501[/snapback]​*



tight work willy mad props keep up the good work im happy 4 u "phatkid from downstairs"  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

that shit lookin series...tight work..now get that bytch on the streets!!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN. I CANT BELIEVE THE WORK THEY PUT INTO WILLYS CAR. THAT IS THE SICKEST PAINT IN MIAMI RIGHT NOW... HOLLY MACARONI.LOL


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

that big body is off the chain cant wait to see it when it hits the streets


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

COULD THAT ELCKY BE GOING TO THE GROVE TOMORROW :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

P i heard there another one going :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

nice pic,very nice.any body selling a regal.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

looking for a regal,ya boys look out and let me know.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

want some gold leafing,there you go. :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 26 2005, 09:52 AM
> *P i heard there another one going :dunno:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2908758[/snapback]​*


lol dat shit lookin hard too


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

Selling some H.I.D. s from a 2003 mercedes benz 500 or 600 cl im not to sure,$225 need to sell A.S.A.P. call 305-300-4604 if intersted


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 26 2005, 06:52 AM
> *P i heard there another one going :dunno:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2908758[/snapback]​*


YES THERE IS!!!! AND ITS A CLEAN ASS ELC.!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

GETTING READY 4 TAMPA


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

PUT SOME COLORED RIMS ON...LOOKS MUCH BETTER NOW


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DID A LITTLE SOMETHING IN THE SETUP.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

LAST ONE JUST SO THIS TOPIC CAN BE AT THE TOP.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

LAST ONE JUST SO THIS TOPIC CAN BE AT THE TOP.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 26 2005, 05:23 PM
> *LAST ONE JUST SO THIS TOPIC CAN BE AT THE TOP.
> [snapback]2910698[/snapback]​*


the car looks weird in that pic??? dunno wtf it is but it looks weird... blah... i hate when shit like that happens... probably its the back and front lifted at the same height??? I dunno... not hating so don't start people...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

this is the best convertible I have seen so far... bad ass presidentials.... much love.


----------



## UCERIDERMIAMI (Mar 20, 2005)

_Account suspended for trolling_


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS CAR IS NICE WHERE IS IT NOW


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SAME CAR


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 26 2005, 06:21 PM
> *DID A LITTLE SOMETHING IN THE SETUP.
> [snapback]2910687[/snapback]​*


Nice set up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see y'all next weekend...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 26 2005, 06:42 PM
> *the car they talk so much about is it ever going to hit
> the streets . that shit looks nasty well hope to see u at the grove later tonight
> lets seee if ur going to talk shit
> ...



Lets see ......y don't u point ur self out make ur self clear and let every 1 know who u r


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 26 2005, 08:42 PM
> *the car they talk so much about is it ever going to hit
> the streets . that shit looks nasty well hope to see u at the grove later tonight
> lets seee if ur going to talk shit
> ...



I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE THIS HAPPEN CUZ I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU GUYS 
SAY ALL THIS SHIT


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

hes not a member of uce just some trying to start shit


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

_ Cant we all just get along?-RODNEY KING_

LOL! :biggrin: 


HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 26 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Lets see ......y don't u point ur self out make ur self clear and let every 1 know who u r
> [snapback]2911334[/snapback]​*


saw your car at that little 49st antique hangout,that shits tight as fuck


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

what they do.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 26 2005, 06:42 PM
> *the car they talk so much about is it ever going to hit
> the streets . that shit looks nasty well hope to see u at the grove later tonight
> lets seee if ur going to talk shit
> ...



1.if this was a real UCE member he wouldnt be on here talking shit cuz we was getting our cars ready to go to Tampa and none of us were even going to the grove.
2.If this was a real UCE memeber he wouldnt post up his avatar with another UCE members plaque eventhough the real owner of that plaque doesnt even come online.
3.If this was a real UCE member he would know that we dont come on here to talk shit about other ppl's cars under another S/N like lil girls.We do the talking with our cars and give props wen GIVEN.

So if coming on here gets u guys excited and making fake s/n's is your thing be it!We bringing our cars out and we aint talking shit.We riding just like everyone else does and we here to stay!If it makes ur day 2 come online and talk shit go right ahead cuz while ur on here wastin ur time we working on our cars and we BRINGING THEM OUT...So mad props to all them clubs and ppls that support us and are with us and 4 u haters,Thank you for worrying about us soooooo much.We a big club and we have been doing this for a long time.We want no beef we want to ride out and have fun and enjoy wut we build.....1 luv USO 4 LYFE!!!


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 26 2005, 08:54 PM
> *THIS CAR IS NICE WHERE IS IT NOW
> [snapback]2911101[/snapback]​*


THE CAR IS GETTIN *COMPLETLEY*RE DONE....
       
O AND THAT CAR WAS GIVEN TO ME ..  
JUST 4 THEM HATAZ...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

ME AND CHRIS DIDINT MAKE IT TO THE GROOVE.. HE WAS GONNA BRING HIS OUT 1 TIME... 
THAT WAS THE ELCKIE THAT WAS GOING :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

I WISH EVERYONE GOOD LUCK IN TAMPA


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone selling,or know someone selling a regal,2 door,82 thru 87.im going to tampa wit my 64.hopefully i will have a regal for miami.who knows i might just built a hopper or not.hope to see everyone in tampa.peace


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

regal regal regal holla  uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

I need wristbands for Tampa......can anyone hook me up???

PM me if you can


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

miami is cool


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 28 2005, 02:10 PM
> *miami is cool........
> [snapback]2918004[/snapback]​*


........and the ladies are hot. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 28 2005, 02:10 PM
> *miami is cool
> [snapback]2918004[/snapback]​*


AND THE WEED IS FUNKY


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLOODYMONTY_@Mar 27 2005, 07:26 PM
> *I WISH EVERYONE GOOD LUCK IN TAMPA
> [snapback]2915558[/snapback]​*


me too :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

PIC FROM THE BEACH ON SUNDAY NICE ASS IN BACK OF JORGE'S CADDIE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ORLANDO 65SS VERT ON THE BEACH


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn lando finally cruisin his shit...rah rah's shit's coming out soon too...


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

good luck to everyone going to tampa, for the rest of yall come check me out at the miami motorcycle show. Should be done by tomorrow


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

now that shit is old school,i remember when baer sprayed it.that shit still tight work. :thumbsup:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

That 65 looking real good....mad Props.


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

I hear sumething bout an uce picnic after tampa...Is it true? & wen?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WELL JUST A LITTLE PEAK AT JORGES CADDIE FOR TAMPA!!!! 
IS THAT SOME PIN STRIPING ON THE HOOD


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

MORE OH GOD


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ENGINE PARTS TO CONO


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 29 2005, 09:11 PM
> *WELL JUST A LITTLE PEAK AT JORGES CADDIE FOR TAMPA!!!!
> IS THAT SOME PIN STRIPING ON THE HOOD
> [snapback]2925696[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: looks like tampa is gonna be a good show this year


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

GOLD DOOR HANDLE MAN U GOING ALL OUT 

BLVD ACES DOING IT RIGHT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE TRUNK


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

GOLD TAIL LIGHT TRIM WOW


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 29 2005, 07:39 AM
> *now that shit is old school,i remember when baer sprayed it.that shit still tight work.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GAS STATION IS KNOWN TO HAVE SOME SLUTS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TOP OF HEAD LIGHT


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

dam dats a "LITTLE PEAK"....


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

HAPPY GILMORE OVER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 29 2005, 10:19 PM
> *HAPPY GILMORE OVER THERE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2925904[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice.i like the it looks on the quarter.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

VERY NICE LACS


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Mar 29 2005, 04:19 PM
> *I hear sumething bout an uce picnic after tampa...Is it true? & wen?
> [snapback]2925160[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: We may have we may not who knows...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

bored... frame going for a short ride somewhere ... major set back


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin: hater proof 64


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin: fresh 64


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 28 2005, 06:53 AM
> *regal regal regal holla   uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2917053[/snapback]​*


YO I GOT A REGAL CONVERTED INTO A GRAND NATIONAL FOR SALE. RUNS REAL HARD. NEEDS PAINT( YOU CAN DO THAT)! LEAVE A NUMBER SO I CAN HIT U UP.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

how much,what year.305 219-1197 holla


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn. those impys must cost $1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00.43 cents


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Did you take frame out for a quick cruise lastnight or something? bBBlue88olds says," I just want to floss around the block real quick with the frame." :rofl: :biggrin:







:rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: looks good where's it going?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 28 2005, 07:35 PM
> *PIC FROM THE BEACH ON SUNDAY NICE ASS IN BACK OF BLVD ACE JORGE CADDIE
> [snapback]2920721[/snapback]​*



Damn *****, my scenario if I were in miami...

Run out the car, go up to her and say, "Oye mamita, que bola asere, oye, can I slap that big-ass culito of yours till a frijolito with congris pops out?" :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 31 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Damn *****, my scenario if I were in miami...
> 
> Run out the car, go up to her and say, "Oye mamita, que bola asere, oye, can I slap that big-ass culito of yours till a frijolito with congris pops out?"  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2933345[/snapback]​*


 :0 
:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :around:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT NI99A IS FUNNY


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2005, 09:09 AM
> *Did you take frame out for a quick cruise lastnight or something? bBBlue88olds says," I just want to floss around the block real quick with the frame." :rofl:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that isnt me in the pick bro its my boy mike but yeah we took her out for a spin. and thanks for the props the frame is going down to bare metal again i decided to wrap the frame after all the trouble i went through painting that shyt in the backyard. i hate my life :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: .lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TAMPA 3 DAYS AWAY


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 31 2005, 12:46 PM
> *that isnt me in the pick bro its my boy mike but yeah we took her out for a spin. and thanks for the props  the frame is going down to bare metal again i decided to wrap the frame after all the trouble i went through painting that shyt in the backyard. i hate my life :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: .lol
> [snapback]2933668[/snapback]​*


WAT THE HELL IS MIKE DOING IN THAT PICTURE


----------



## UCERIDERMIAMI (Mar 20, 2005)

1. OK THAT 64 IS OLD. AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FREDDY DOESN'T OWN IT 
SO BUILD SOMETHING AND STOP SPORTING OUT SOME ONE ESLES 
SHIT.

2. JORGE GOOD LUCK CUZ U'LL NEED IT


AND TO ALL THOSE ASS THAT WHERE AT THE GROVE WAITING FOR US WE SAW U U GUYS LOOKED LIKE ASS STANDING ON THE WALL LIKE NERDS


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 31 2005, 04:16 PM
> *1. OK THAT 64 IS OLD. AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FREDDY DOESN'T OWN IT
> SO BUILD SOMETHING AND STOP SPORTING OUT SOME ONE ESLES
> SHIT.
> ...


your a funny guy........ clown ass *****


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 31 2005, 05:33 PM
> *your a funny guy........ clown ass *****
> [snapback]2934990[/snapback]​*


lol, what up Freddy? :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 31 2005, 02:16 PM
> *1. OK THAT 64 IS OLD. AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FREDDY DOESN'T OWN IT
> SO BUILD SOMETHING AND STOP SPORTING OUT SOME ONE ESLES
> SHIT.
> ...



LIKE I SAID B4 THIS GUY KEEPS COMING ON HERE LIKE WE DONT KNOW WHO HE REALLY IS.WE KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE OTHER S/N ON HERE AND IF U GUYS WHERE SO SMART U WOULDN'T COME TALKING SHIT HERE CUZ U AINT PROVING SHIT.WE ALREADY KNOW THAT IT AINT JUST 1 PERSON AND THAT U GIRLS LIKE LIL FAGETS COME ON HERE AND TALK SHIT TRYING TO BE US BUT U AINT WITH US SO IF ANYONE IS ACTUALLY BELIEVING ALL THIS SHIT YOU MUST BE A ROOKIE CUZ WE DONT COME ON HERE TALKING SHIT LIKE LIL BITCHEZ...WE DOING BIGGER BETTET THANGS AND WE UCE AND THIS YEAR IS OUR YEAR...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

good luck to u girls in TAMPA... and to my UCE BROTHERS....Good luck and bring back sum throphies!!! :machinegun: USO 4 LYFE!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 31 2005, 07:19 PM
> *lol, what up Freddy? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2935731[/snapback]​*


wassup my brother how's everything......


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Mar 31 2005, 07:53 PM
> *LIKE I SAID B4 THIS GUY KEEPS COMING ON HERE LIKE WE DONT KNOW WHO HE REALLY IS.WE KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE OTHER S/N ON HERE AND IF U GUYS WHERE SO SMART U WOULDN'T COME TALKING SHIT HERE CUZ U AINT PROVING SHIT.WE ALREADY KNOW THAT IT AINT JUST 1 PERSON AND THAT U GIRLS LIKE LIL FAGETS COME ON HERE AND TALK SHIT TRYING TO BE US BUT U AINT WITH US SO IF ANYONE IS ACTUALLY BELIEVING ALL THIS SHIT YOU MUST BE A ROOKIE CUZ WE DONT COME ON HERE TALKING SHIT LIKE LIL BITCHEZ...WE DOING BIGGER BETTET THANGS AND WE UCE AND THIS YEAR IS OUR YEAR...
> [snapback]2935906[/snapback]​*


you what ***** you need to care of your club problems, cause ****** are talking mad greasy,and using your name and making you guys look bad, so if i was you guys , i would take care of that problem and quick b4 more shit happens.... 
you feel me


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 31 2005, 06:27 PM
> *you what ***** you need to care of your club problems, cause ****** are talking mad greasy,and using your name and making you guys look bad, so if i was you guys , i would take care of that problem and quick b4 more shit happens....
> you feel me
> [snapback]2936028[/snapback]​*




Believe me homie we will and shit talking will never stop so we just building are RIDES and lettin this GIRLS talk shit......


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Mar 31 2005, 08:33 PM
> *Believe me homie we will and shit talking will never stop so we just building are RIDES and lettin this GIRLS talk shit......
> [snapback]2936063[/snapback]​*


then get your "GIRLS" str8


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 31 2005, 06:37 PM
> *then get your "GIRLS" str8
> [snapback]2936073[/snapback]​*




:roflmao:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCERIDERMIAMI_@Mar 31 2005, 03:16 PM
> *1. OK THAT 64 IS OLD. AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FREDDY DOESN'T OWN IT
> SO BUILD SOMETHING AND STOP SPORTING OUT SOME ONE ESLES
> SHIT.
> ...



You should of stopped and said wus up then, or what you to scared to talk to nerds?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

STN Str8 representin 1nce again soon


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

..


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

STN


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

STN


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

STN


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

STN


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

STN


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

every year an organization called SHAPE from barbara goleman high schools throws a car show to raise money to help the community. This year we are raising money for a non profit organization that concentrates on giving needy kids whose parents who arent economically stable a chance to get school supplies for the upcomming school year. this is a well know and well respected organization. its not exactly the best quality show but its mostly to have fun and to help out the community so if your not doing anything u can stop by on saturday April 9th, 2005 then stop by the show you could basically get there at whatever time as long as its BEFORE 4 p.m. registration is only 10 dollars per car and there will be trophys awarded...Lowriders, Lowrider bikes, Imports, Big rimmers, Classics etc. etc. all cars are welcome...please help spread the word this is for a very good cause  


PM me, e-mail me, or IM me for any info needed or directions
e-mail: [email protected]
AOL sn: whoa itz yoQi


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

ANy shows or cruise nights in th Broward or Dade County area in April 28th till May 1st I'm going back to home town Lauderdale so playaz show some love.


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

every year an organization called SHAPE from barbara goleman high schools throws a car show to raise money to help the community. This year we are raising money for a non profit organization that concentrates on giving needy kids whose parents who arent economically stable a chance to get school supplies for the upcomming school year. this is a well know and well respected organization. its not exactly the best quality show but its mostly to have fun and to help out the community so if your not doing anything u can stop by on saturday April 9th, 2005 then stop by the show you could basically get there at whatever time as long as its BEFORE 4 p.m. registration is only 10 dollars per car and there will be trophys awarded...Lowriders, Lowrider bikes, Imports, Big rimmers, Classics etc. etc. all cars are welcome...please help spread the word this is for a very good cause  


PM me, e-mail me, or IM me for any info needed or directions
e-mail: [email protected]
AOL sn: whoa itz yoQi


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry man I'm down there till end of the month.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Any cruise spots on the weekends?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> 1. OK THAT 64 IS OLD. AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FREDDY DOESN'T OWN IT
> SO BUILD SOMETHING AND STOP SPORTING OUT SOME ONE ESLES
> SHIT.
> 
> good lord buddy you sure can talk some shit.i bet you in middle school coming on here wit all that little kid shit.you need to grow up ,worry bout your own shit and jump off my boys dick.them 64s are no joke,and you wanna talk shit about the ***** who built it.man i swear if i find out who you are,im gonna beat the living shit out your ass.so keep on talking shit about other ppl,and watch how its gonna catch up to you.tight work freds,them puppies looking mighty good.oyeah and fuck all you haters. uffin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

4 tha haters


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

GOOD LUCK to all yall goin out to the TAMPA SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

well for all the people who couldnt make it to the tampa show... wuts up with the cruising this weekend. FRIDAY? SATURDAY? SUNDAY?


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 1 2005, 07:35 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2941344[/snapback]​*


your car on bags? I seen a burgandy one on bags around killian looks just like that one.


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 1 2005, 07:23 PM
> *your car on bags? I seen a burgandy one on bags around killian looks just like that one.
> [snapback]2941560[/snapback]​*


and that one hops to


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Seth, thank you for the car bro... appreciate it... the hauling company told me they will be there Sunday to pick it up... not sure if they called you today like they were suppose too?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 1 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Seth, thank you for the car bro... appreciate it... the hauling company told me they will be there Sunday to pick it up... not sure if they called you today like they were suppose too?
> [snapback]2941682[/snapback]​*


  Good Luck with the 61 Nacho...Time for me to move on to something new.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 2 2005, 04:26 AM
> *  Good Luck with the 61 Nacho...Time for me to move on to something new.
> [snapback]2943109[/snapback]​*


Thank you thank you


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:twak: I want it back.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah my car is on bags. i just did a color change on it this week.hit the hang outs with it yesterday. gonna cruise with it tonight at the grove. hopefully im done putting it back together in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 2 2005, 11:38 AM
> *yeah my car is on bags. i just did a color change on it this week.hit the hang outs with it yesterday. gonna cruise with it tonight at the grove. hopefully im done putting it back together in the next 2 weeks.
> [snapback]2944046[/snapback]​*




So game over is a new club? :dunno:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

anybody riding tonite?


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Apr 2 2005, 01:24 PM
> *anybody riding tonite?
> [snapback]2944340[/snapback]​*




im riding ...in the "DAILY" :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

good enough im riding


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Apr 2 2005, 01:38 PM
> *good enough im riding
> [snapback]2944380[/snapback]​*




:biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

bored some pics of the new ride


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

CLEAN ASS FUCK!


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

::thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

..AMA RIDE 2 THE FAIR..THEN HEAD OVER TO TAMPA MEET UP WITH THEM BOYZ..


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

me to im going to the fair


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

I SAY WE JUMP ON THAT ELCKIE AND RIDE OUT 2 TAMPA..


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

lets ride


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

3TEENS TO 26


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

COOMIN SOON


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=138342]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=138343]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

COOMIN SOON :0


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=138345]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=138346]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

cool:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=138352]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

*ONE TIME FOR ALL MY STRAIGHT PIMPIN NI99AZ....AND TO ALL MA DOGGZ OUT THERE..*C YA IN TAMPA..


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

No weekend cruises for 954 or 305 area?


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

THE GROVE TONIGHT!


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

Game Over C.C. isnt a new club. been around since 2002. we just wont put up our plauqes till each car is up to standard.a couple of em ride with stickers in the mean time. we got 9 members including the golf cart.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 2 2005, 08:58 PM
> *THE GROVE TONIGHT!
> [snapback]2945353[/snapback]​*


Is that every weekend? where about in MIA?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 2 2005, 01:38 PM
> *yeah my car is on bags. i just did a color change on it this week.hit the hang outs with it yesterday. gonna cruise with it tonight at the grove. hopefully im done putting it back together in the next 2 weeks.
> [snapback]2944046[/snapback]​*


what kind of setup are you using? im getting 2600's all around, i'd do smaller but i the front to be strong due to the motor.

i love that color, i just sprayed my interior burgandy, the exterior is triple jet black. im glad bubbles coming up in miami, mine is almost done.

I got a two door box with suspension all apart, my first lowrider project. Anyone in miami got upper and low arms reenforced and extended 3/4 - 1''?


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

2600's 3/4 set up. i got my a arms extended an inch. u got a bubble downsouth playa?


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

my Homboy's Jimmy/Blazer just painted KANDY


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

rims


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

bak


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

Next things he finna do to it is the interior.Then juice it & hopefully hop it :biggrin: 
...he will post b-4 pix soon


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 3 2005, 11:50 AM
> *2600's 3/4 set up. i got my a arms extended an inch. u got a bubble downsouth playa?
> [snapback]2947126[/snapback]​*


i got 3, 1 daily thats my built ride, a 91, and a parts car which is almost stripped


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

u got juice on it?


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

any one got pix of tampa yet??? post some up


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Apr 3 2005, 02:32 PM
> *bak
> [snapback]2947377[/snapback]​*


Joe ride lookin tight :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

florida City ****** Reresenting at the miami Motorcycle show


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

one time for all my ******


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

tampa was tyte.... 1st place... KANDY pagan gold Blazerrr


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 3 2005, 08:08 PM
> *u got juice on it?
> [snapback]2948589[/snapback]​*


na my pride and joy 93 is going on black 22'' spokes, the 91 is going to be a cruiser (no juice), but i got a 2 door box in progress now, my first juice car so it aint gonna back bumper or anything.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

stop painting rims . its not cool


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOO 64_@Apr 3 2005, 07:41 PM
> *florida City ****** Reresenting at the miami Motorcycle show
> [snapback]2948709[/snapback]​*


the bike came out real nice. i didnt think it was that bad ass through the other pics bro. bad ass chopper. really nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 2 2005, 03:09 PM
> *
> 3TEENS TO 26
> [snapback]2944720[/snapback]​*


you mean 13s to 28s :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> > 1. OK THAT 64 IS OLD. AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FREDDY DOESN'T OWN IT
> > SO BUILD SOMETHING AND STOP SPORTING OUT SOME ONE ESLES
> > SHIT.
> >
> ...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Apr 4 2005, 11:24 AM
> *you mean 13s to 28s :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951033[/snapback]​*


ONE TIME


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

What rides are on 28's


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 4 2005, 11:39 AM
> *the bike came out real nice. i didnt think it was that bad ass through the other pics bro. bad ass chopper. really nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2950874[/snapback]​*






Thanks Bro, even my homeboy shorty liked the bike.



and for the rest of yall ******, if you see some homeless dude wandering around the grove with one of my 305 shirts, man give that ***** a dollar. Shorty is his name


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 4 2005, 10:38 AM
> *What rides are on 28's
> [snapback]2951420[/snapback]​*


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

youll see soon uffin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

tampa was chilling.i dont know bout any one else but i had fun.we took 2 cars,won three trophies,$250,and  best candy


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry,best kandy car


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 31 2005, 08:00 PM
> *You should of stopped and said wus up then, or what you to scared to talk to nerds?
> [snapback]2936709[/snapback]​*



u gotta be kidding me em ****** looks like private school kids from country club [email protected] take care of they girls..they probaly cant even HANDLE THEY OWN HOES..BUTTER CUP AS ****** SMH


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

[email protected]#$%^&*()_+


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

[email protected]#$%^&*()_+


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

why is it that the ****** with the hardest lowriders out hea in mia repping fo real not no buckets dont be on here being cali groupies and talkin shit bout big rims neva seened homeboy freddy large chicho jason from individuals em classic angel boys but on the other hand the ****** with the rusted busted down whips with used pumps they bought of they homie from his old corolla are always on here talkin shit bout miami this miami that realize u makin your own city look bad..


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont know what you mean by that, all i know is that we got way to much down here to make one ****** comment make miami look bad,so if thats what you think,go head and speak your mine.peace


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

if you gonna talk shit at least post up who you are,other wise put your tale between your legs,and run away like the pussys you are.take it like you want to take it.peace


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

yah but half of em ****** talkin shit aint bout shit bout some soft ass neRds im FROM 17 AVE AND 5ST USED TO STAY IN HIA 24 AVE I AINT GOT BIG RIMS BUT I RIDE NEW EXPO ON SIXEZ I DONT HATE ON EM BOYS WITH EM BIG THANGS ****** PUTTING IT DOWN FOR MIA BUT THIS CALI GROUPIES ALWAYS YAPPIN THEY MOUTH KNOWIN THEY WONT SHAKE SHIT IN DA STREETS SIMPLE AS DAT


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

not everyone wants to be an internet gangster some people just want to ride? dumb ******


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 5 2005, 09:26 AM
> *not everyone wants to be an internet gangster some people just want to ride? dumb ******
> [snapback]2955993[/snapback]​*


LOL I BET U IN UCE ROFL


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Apr 5 2005, 08:53 AM
> *yah but half of em ****** talkin shit aint bout shit bout some soft ass neRds im FROM 17 AVE AND 5ST USED TO STAY IN HIA 24 AVE I AINT GOT BIG RIMS BUT I RIDE NEW EXPO ON SIXEZ I DONT HATE ON EM BOYS WITH EM BIG THANGS ****** PUTTING IT DOWN FOR MIA BUT THIS CALI GROUPIES ALWAYS YAPPIN THEY MOUTH KNOWIN THEY WONT SHAKE SHIT IN DA STREETS SIMPLE AS DAT
> [snapback]2955515[/snapback]​*


man then let the groupies be, i ride big rims and people off here probably see me everyday, some of those "groupies" are cool peeps, some will hit a switch at a request, others wont give u the credit you deserve for the work you put in, its all good, dust your shoulder off and charge it to the game.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Apr 5 2005, 05:37 AM
> *tampa was chilling.i dont know bout any one else but i had fun.we took 2 cars,won three trophies,$250,and    best candy
> [snapback]2955332[/snapback]​*


Tampa was fun! We did good also up there


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 5 2005, 01:58 PM
> *Tampa was fun! We did good also up there
> [snapback]2956976[/snapback]​*


what did yall place?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 5 2005, 12:26 PM
> *what did yall place?
> [snapback]2957128[/snapback]​*


my regal=1rst place full,vert cut,2nd place full, greeen regal 2nd place semi big body 1rst in mild luxury


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 5 2005, 04:02 PM
> *my regal=1rst place full,vert cut,2nd place full, greeen regal 2nd place semi big body 1rst in mild luxury
> [snapback]2957546[/snapback]​*


tight work yall


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 5 2005, 11:52 AM
> *man then let the groupies be, i ride big rims and people off here probably see me everyday, some of those "groupies" are cool peeps, some will hit a switch at a request, others wont give u the credit you deserve for the work you put in, its all good, dust your shoulder off and charge it to the game.
> [snapback]2956937[/snapback]​*



THATS HOW IT IS HOMIE RESPECTING NOT TALKIN SHOT ON DA INTERNET ONE TIME 3 0 5 MIA


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

my boys chrysler


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

So Whos riding to the grove this week  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

we will be out there for sure this weekend....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

R.O. Will be there.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I ll be there


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

we'll be there.one time to all them boys that made it to tampa representing.o yeah,and fuck all u haters. :0 :worship:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

got a 1963 hardtop 4sale.still original ,got close to $3000 in engine alone.has not been seen in the streets yet.$4000 or best offer.holla 305 219-1197


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 7 2005, 07:48 AM
> *we will be out there for sure this weekend....
> [snapback]2966965[/snapback]​*


How much psi you running? I saw your car at bird road the other night, I gotta give you props. :thumbsup:


----------



## haterz envy (Sep 26, 2004)

whose gonna head out to the goleman show tomorrow?


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

yep :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haterz envy_@Apr 8 2005, 12:20 PM
> *whose gonna head out to the goleman show tomorrow?
> [snapback]2973117[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: better be bitchez there


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

havent passed 200 psi yet. wont hit 600 till im done reinforcing the front...


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 8 2005, 06:40 PM
> *havent passed 200 psi yet. wont hit 600 till im done reinforcing the front...
> [snapback]2974625[/snapback]​*


Really I thought you would be running at least 300 psi cuz i'm runnng 160 on a new impala. Yo was your car ever white?


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah when i first got it. i used to hop the front back then with my old 3/8th set up at 300 psi. now i wont pass 200 the most. where did u get ur powder coated rims from?.. but yeah it was white then candy apple red now pink with a green to red chamelion pearl and a gold pearl.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

:tears: 
my old lac.... on its way to arizona next week....


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 8 2005, 07:13 PM
> *yeah when i first got it. i used to hop the front back then with my old 3/8th set up at 300 psi. now i wont pass 200 the most. where did u get ur  powder coated rims from?.. but yeah it was white then candy apple red now pink with a gren to red chamelion pearl and a gold pearl.
> [snapback]2974760[/snapback]​*


It's tight i'll make sure i swing by next time i see you to scope it out. Tight work. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 8 2005, 10:24 PM
> *:tears:
> my old lac.... on its way to arizona next week....
> [snapback]2974957[/snapback]​*


:0 DAMN WHAT HAPPEND BIG DOGG...... PM SENT


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 8 2005, 08:35 PM
> *:0 DAMN WHAT HAPPEND BIG DOGG PM SENT
> [snapback]2974988[/snapback]​*


that damn car has brought nothing but bad luck....rebuilt that engine every single thing in the engine brand new and no damn mechanich could figure whats wrong with it. so i got pissed and sold it crack head price... so time to build something else not only that gas aint easy and i gotta pay for that crib in the backround....ill get something else soon :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

4 REAL..THE CRIB,FAMILY,BILLS...ALL THAT SHIT COMES FIRST... FUCK IT WHO KNOWS WHATS AHEAD


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 8 2005, 08:44 PM
> *4 REAL..THE CRIB,FAMILY,BILLS...ALL THAT SHIT COMES FIRST... FUCK IT WHO KNOWS WHATS AHEAD
> [snapback]2975012[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

59-64 IMPALA OWNERS Selling one NOS Chevrolet Spotlight assembly in the box.

59-64 NOS Chevrolet Spotlight for sale


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

so r the shit talkrs going to the grove


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 9 2005, 10:37 AM
> *so r the shit talkrs going to the grove
> [snapback]2976315[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

if you guys from miami keep trippin, I am no longer going to miami






































j.k. hahaha


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 9 2005, 12:41 PM
> *if you guys from miami keep trippin, I am no longer going to miami
> j.k. hahaha
> [snapback]2976326[/snapback]​*



nacho u a clown was up hommie hope u ok in cali


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

if ur home right now (saturday) or got nothing better to do come to goleman high school. There's a show going on for charity , registration is 10 bucks to compete or just come down to represent your club and hang out


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

JUST A LIL SUTTIN 4 THEM HATERZ!!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

impala rear end gettin the ears reinforced


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 9 2005, 07:03 PM
> *impala rear end gettin the ears reinforced
> [snapback]2977184[/snapback]​*


nice............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 9 2005, 08:03 PM
> *impala rear end gettin the ears reinforced
> [snapback]2977184[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 8 2005, 10:41 PM
> *that damn car has brought nothing but bad luck....rebuilt that engine every single thing in the engine brand new and no damn mechanich could figure whats wrong with it. so i got pissed and sold it crack head price... so time to build something else not only that gas aint easy and i gotta pay for that crib in the backround....ill get something else soon  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2975006[/snapback]​*



hmmm what kind of motor did it have? the lt1 or tbi?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 9 2005, 10:52 AM
> *nacho u a clown was up hommie hope u ok in cali
> [snapback]2976345[/snapback]​*



sup bro, just chillin, working and going to school... debating on what the hell to do to my caprice... lowride it or put 22"s and sell it. 

BLAH!!! If I put 22's imma sell it and build my garage so that I have a place to put the CNC machine next year. if I lowride it, I can't get shit off of the car... so now i'm debating... lol

hows everything in florida? I think imma take a trip down there ASAP lol


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

can you say crate engine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 10 2005, 01:11 PM
> *can you say crate engine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2979295[/snapback]​*



crate engine... there, I said it... 



I HATE YOU!!! I miss miami  FUCK EH!!!  

the coconut tree's, the blue sky, the no side walk streets, FUCK!!! 




Seth, imma go to florida homie, go pick me up hahaha i'm feeling, second home sick lol


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

wasup with the hangouts i know its been a minute but damn this is crazy i cant remember when the last time i went n shit someone pm me when tha next onesgonna happen cause its been a long minute an ive been outta tha game for a while but IM COMIN :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 10 2005, 01:11 PM
> *can you say crate engine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2979295[/snapback]​*


how much that crate engine run you??


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

just a lil something 4 the haterz....U KNOW WHO U ARE!


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

rear end getting chrome soon


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Apr 10 2005, 08:52 PM
> *rear end getting chrome soon
> [snapback]2980982[/snapback]​*




Nice miami comin up....nice ride u got there


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

thats the one that use to be red,Geo's old shit.got mine sold already to some cat in chicago


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Apr 10 2005, 08:56 PM
> *thats the one that use to be red,Geo's old shit.got mine sold already to some cat in chicago
> [snapback]2981006[/snapback]​*




dawm :0


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

STN


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Apr 10 2005, 11:53 PM
> *Nice  miami comin up....nice ride u got there
> [snapback]2980990[/snapback]​*



not mine , my homeboi's we worked on it together


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Apr 10 2005, 09:02 PM
> *not mine , my homeboi's we worked on it together
> [snapback]2981043[/snapback]​*




looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

im builting a 63 next.so look out for it.or maybe a regal


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

are you leaving the top white


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i saw that car driving down the street today. i was like wtf
!! that shyt is clean! nice. yellow spokes and some chrome undies and you choppin :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

HE HAD YELLOW SPOKES NEVER GOT TO PUT THEM ON


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

shits lookin tight ttt :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 11 2005, 12:24 AM
> *i saw that car driving down the street today. i was like wtf
> !! that shyt is clean! nice. yellow spokes and  some chrome undies and you choppin  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2981143[/snapback]​*


thanks 2 every-1 4 da props but he dont need yellow spokes,got 72 spoke all GOLD D'S stamped


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

throw back


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i was taking it apart again a couple weeks ago for the changes im doing. . heres wat you get. another set back. :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

for more haters...


lol...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

haha here some more


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

still for the hatred


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

got "los tray-says" comin in soon boiiiiiiii


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ehhh


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

What no big rims in the mia???

Come on "i love big rims!"

But i got some toys on little ones.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

lets see.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

JKJK


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 2 2005, 03:40 PM
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


that guys whip is wack, his driveshaft broke n errythang 

he thought he was the shit cuz he is on 26's till a monte came on 22's, but was runnin!! n straight shut his ass down

this is the monte i'm talkin bout









and this is a picture from when he was showin that guy that jus cuz he got 6's dont mean shit









it was a video shoot for the east coast ryders vol 3


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 11 2005, 12:48 PM
> *haha here some more
> [snapback]2983492[/snapback]​*


lol.....hope ur car is juiced soon boiiiiii


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

ehhhhh does n-e 1 know how to get in contact wit ELITE C.C.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah i do...


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 11 2005, 12:48 PM
> *haha here some more
> [snapback]2983492[/snapback]​*


that was the 63 that used to be candy purple on 135 & 57 ave the sterio place then then they painted it it white to sell it right?


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

damn double post


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i got a little something up my sleeve


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

does any-1 know since when metro paint lets you take pictures of their merchandise in the store?? :dunno: :dunno: im not to sure since wen


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Apr 9 2005, 07:01 PM
> *nice............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2977336[/snapback]​*



Heres a liitle bit more done :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 11 2005, 11:54 AM
> *What no big rims in the mia???
> 
> Come on "i love big rims!"
> ...



wus up homie, heres some big little rims :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Apr 11 2005, 02:56 PM
> *does any-1 know since when metro paint lets you take pictures of their merchandise in the store?? :dunno:  :dunno:  im not to sure since wen
> [snapback]2984853[/snapback]​*


yea after you buy it  gotta love the KANDY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that kandy does look nice...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 11 2005, 07:10 PM
> *Heres a liitle bit more done :biggrin:
> [snapback]2985510[/snapback]​*


look @ you go, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Apr 11 2005, 03:56 PM
> *does any-1 know since when metro paint lets you take pictures of their merchandise in the store?? :dunno:  :dunno:  im not to sure since wen
> [snapback]2984853[/snapback]​*


you talk alot of shit for someone that aint got nothing to show but other peoples car finish ure car then talk shit


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont talk shit until people start mocking me wen i put my homeboi's 64 that we worked on together n some-1 putting some-1 else's 63 that i dont like right after(wat a coincidence)....y dont u stop worrying bout me n worry bout ur car that aint finished either...n dont worry bout me n ur homeboi which is 20 something years old so i think he could speak for himeself i dont have none of my homeboi's defending me so y r u???Besides ur pumpkin friend car aint even close to finished so y is he posting pictures of other peoples car????


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

*THATS HOW WE DO IT ROWN HEA!!!!*


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

CANT SHOW THE OTHER SIDE OF THE DRIVESHAFT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah i post pics of mah bois shit but i also post pics of my own...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i keep em comin..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

juzt some of my windows not finished... :0 :0 :0


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 12 2005, 12:43 AM
> *yeah i post pics of mah bois shit but i also post pics of my own...
> [snapback]2986708[/snapback]​*


how bout u shut the fuck up n make sure ur top actually works b-4 putting it on here if u have n-e thing else to say u know where to find me


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

ANY cruise spots in MIA on the weekends?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Apr 12 2005, 06:38 AM
> *how bout u shut the fuck up n make sure ur top actually works b-4 putting it on here if u have n-e thing else to say u know where to find me
> [snapback]2988061[/snapback]​*


who ever said it doesnt work?... some ones gettin fiesty eh.... why are u lettin pictures get to you...lol... they just pictures...lolol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Apr 11 2005, 09:17 PM
> *i dont talk shit until people start mocking me wen i put my homeboi's 64 that we worked on together n some-1 putting some-1 else's 63  that i dont like right after(wat a coincidence)....y dont u stop worrying bout me n worry bout ur car that aint finished either...n dont worry bout me n ur homeboi which is 20 something years old so i think he could speak for himeself  i dont have none of my homeboi's defending me so y r u???Besides ur pumpkin friend car aint even close to finished so y is he posting pictures of other peoples car????
> [snapback]2986557[/snapback]​*


You dont like my car?  whats wrong with it?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

dawg./// why do people hate on other peoples shyt. that bothers me and its not even my car yo. fukin broke ass ni99as that cant build a fukin car.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 11 2005, 10:43 PM
> *yeah i post pics of mah bois shit but i also post pics of my own...
> [snapback]2986708[/snapback]​*


THE REGAL IS COMING OUT RAW,ERICKS PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO IT.U GOT TO GIVE HIM PROP'S HE'S DOING IT ALL HIM SELF AND HELPING OTHER PEOPLE ON THERE CARS. :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh well too many people hate,almost got my car jacked the other day but i have an idea whos the little fuck trying to jack my shit :biggrin: i got a little something for him


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 12 2005, 11:04 AM
> *dawg./// why do people hate on other peoples shyt. that bothers me and its not even my car yo. fukin broke ass ni99as that cant build a fukin car.
> [snapback]2989236[/snapback]​*



:uh: ummm this comes from ALL corners of this lowriding game. Everyone has said a hating comment before. EVERYONE! Its how miami is.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Apr 12 2005, 12:13 PM
> *THE REGAL IS COMING OUT RAW,ERICKS PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO IT.U GOT TO GIVE HIM PROP'S HE'S DOING IT ALL HIM SELF AND HELPING OTHER PEOPLE ON THERE CARS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2989254[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 12 2005, 02:04 PM
> *dawg./// why do people hate on other peoples shyt. that bothers me and its not even my car yo. fukin broke ass ni99as that cant build a fukin car.
> [snapback]2989236[/snapback]​*


I feel wat ur saying but just remember all this hating is JUST MOTIVATION for the ones buidling our whips....soo all you pussy nigggaz hatin JUST REMEMBER it cant be done witout all ur shit talking soo keep on motivating us...oo and 2 da ****** who almost got his car jacked i got a chopper for sale (and i aint talkin bout a bike)
:machinegun:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

first of all im not writing nothing for no one i aint no ones bitch, i wrote what i wrote becouse i wanted to. your known as miamis hater and dick puller, i have nothing againts alex or his car it looks good. you just talk alot of shit if u have any problem with what i just said fuck writing let me no and ill fix it


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

HATERADE the drink of champion HATERS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FUCK THEM HATERS :machinegun:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Cant we just all get along :machinegun: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Apr 12 2005, 12:45 PM
> *first of all im not writing nothing for no one i aint no ones bitch, i wrote what i wrote becouse i wanted to. your known as miamis hater and dick puller, i have nothing againts alex or his car it looks good.  you just talk alot of shit if u have any problem with what i just said fuck writing let me no and ill fix it
> [snapback]2989381[/snapback]​*


I DONT KNOW BUT I WANT FRONT ROW SEATS.I GOT A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO WOULD LOVE TO WATCH. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Apr 12 2005, 02:57 PM
> *I DONT KNOW BUT I WANT FRONT ROW SEATS.I GOT A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO WOULD LOVE TO WATCH. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2989437[/snapback]​*


let me know when u get ur tickets angel i want some front row seats myself lol :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Apr 12 2005, 01:28 PM
> *let me know when u get ur tickets angel i want some front row seats myself lol  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2989522[/snapback]​*


YOU NEED TO CALLTICKET MASTER FAST COUSE THEY PUT ME ON A WATING LIST
BECOUSE THEY DONT HAVE A DATE YET.AND ITS ALMOST SOLD OUT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

LoL Lmao lol


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Apr 12 2005, 03:40 PM
> *YOU NEED TO CALLTICKET MASTER FAST COUSE THEY PUT ME ON A WATING LIST
> BECOUSE THEY DONT HAVE A DATE YET.AND ITS ALMOST SOLD OUT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989598[/snapback]​*


ROFLMFAO :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 12 2005, 02:42 PM
> *I feel wat ur saying but just remember all this hating is JUST MOTIVATION for the ones buidling our whips....soo all you pussy nigggaz hatin JUST REMEMBER it cant be done witout all ur shit talking soo keep on motivating us...oo and 2 da ****** who almost got his car jacked i got a chopper for sale (and i aint talkin bout a bike)
> :machinegun:
> [snapback]2989370[/snapback]​*



i agree. everyone gets hated on and everyone hates on ppl. and if anyone says theyve never hated on a car is lieing. haters motivate me, and i hate to motivate. and when i hate i tell it to peoples faces , cause after all , its just my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

double post :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yes the haters motivate me :biggrin: Fedex drop these off today


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Apr 12 2005, 02:45 PM
> *first of all im not writing nothing for no one i aint no ones bitch, i wrote what i wrote becouse i wanted to. your known as miamis hater and dick puller, i have nothing againts alex or his car it looks good.  you just talk alot of shit if u have any problem with what i just said fuck writing let me no and ill fix it
> [snapback]2989381[/snapback]​*



A cuz wenever ur ready u know where i stay ,u talkin all that shit comin on here aint no -1 even talkin 2 u...WTF do u care wat i say?u say i hate on who?i dont talk shit online bout no -1 shit...a d.p. on who?me n alex worked on the car together so i got some pix n put in on 4 haters like ur homeboi that got mad wen i said "u know who u are"...u dont see my homeboi's on here writing back because i aint got none in dis.. i called u b-4 cuz i waz hearing u had a problem wit me,u said no, so if there's annnyyyyyy problem noww holla at me at the cribooo


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

i know ya ****** hate on me , but ya dont know me,is wat ur hearing from the real haterz about me that got u wanting "tickets for the fight"


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

dat ****** Erik painted mah whip, it came out pretty tight but i still gottah get dat shyt buffed


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 12 2005, 07:00 PM
> *dat ****** Erik painted mah whip, it came out pretty tight but i still gottah get dat shyt buffed
> [snapback]2990814[/snapback]​*


    KANDY ORGANIC GREEN


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

BOREDUM..........


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 11 2005, 09:43 PM
> *yeah i post pics of mah bois shit but i also post pics of my own...
> [snapback]2986708[/snapback]​*



no mames, is this your old car bro? If it is, WOO HOO, can't wait too see this mofo... See the etching on the windows too, great job, keep the pics coming... 



Nacho


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 12 2005, 05:22 PM
> *no mames, is this your old car bro? If it is, WOO HOO, can't wait too see this mofo... See the etching on the windows too, great job, keep the pics coming...
> Nacho
> [snapback]2990902[/snapback]​*


yea thats the one...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

anyway, something I love about gong to Miami is the love that everyone shows me when I go there, whether from my car club or from other car clubs... this pic here shows it all for me... 

my lil bro Jits car and homies car from another car club... this is what lowriding should be about... Seems like jit has his head straight on what lowriding should be about... great job jit and homie with the green lac... 

p.s. my caprice is going to be sold, no lowriding for me till after I build the garage, put a brick fence, and buy my CNC machine... after that, I'll have to join you guys... but for now, much love to all... (that didn't mean I won't be helping with some project cars, machining parts for the 76 hehehe)


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 12 2005, 05:23 PM
> *yea thats the one...
> [snapback]2990909[/snapback]​*



thank ya...


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

quote=DAHOUZEMAN,Apr 12 2005, 05:02 PM]
   KANDY ORGANIC GREEN   
[snapback]2990825[/snapback]​[/quote]

Is dat da name of mah kandy?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

Is dat da name of mah kandy?
[snapback]2990970[/snapback]​[/quote]

YEA


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

nice MC


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 12 2005, 06:16 PM
> *nice MC
> [snapback]2991151[/snapback]​*


fosho ****** 
thanx


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

welcome


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 12 2005, 07:00 PM
> *dat ****** Erik painted mah whip, it came out pretty tight but i still gottah get dat shyt buffed
> [snapback]2990814[/snapback]​*



nicee :thumbsup:


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Apr 12 2005, 11:57 AM
> *I DONT KNOW BUT I WANT FRONT ROW SEATS.I GOT A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO WOULD LOVE TO WATCH. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2989437[/snapback]​*



We should have a hangout with a boxing ring in it and whoever wants to settle beef give them the gloves and represent wut u got... :biggrin: 


u get beat u get beat and leave it like thAT LIKE A MAN


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 11 2005, 09:48 AM
> *haha here some more
> [snapback]2983492[/snapback]​*




i knew that car looked familiar...

thats the one by 16th ave  


very clean ride


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 11 2005, 10:08 AM
> *ehhh
> [snapback]2983562[/snapback]​*




now thats wut im talking about... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

just a lil sumthin sumthin comin soon...just sketches...finished product 100 times better....sorry not that clear..camara phone. 
still clownin comin soooooon!!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

just a lil sumthin sumthin comin soon...just sketches...finished product 100 times better....sorry not that clear..camara phone. 
still clownin comin soooooon!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> quote=DAHOUZEMAN,Apr 12 2005, 05:02 PM]
> KANDY ORGANIC GREEN
> [snapback]2990825[/snapback]​


Is dat da name of mah kandy?
[snapback]2990970[/snapback]​[/quote]



i love KANDY MONTY'S


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

This 1 is for the haterz....TOOK OVER TAMPA


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

Keep the hating comin.....Makes us build our cars better


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Apr 13 2005, 02:15 PM
> *i knew that car looked familiar...
> 
> thats the one by 16th ave
> ...


thanks


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

Dawm i think we did take over Tampa :biggrin:


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=147045][attachmentid=147043][attachmentid=147044]uce miami


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=147046]
[attachmentid=147047]
[attachmentid=147048]



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=147051]
[attachmentid=147050]
[attachmentid=147052]


:wave: :wave: :wave: :0


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=147054] 

:0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Damn putos what the fuck? you guys don't cruise on the weekends or something?
shit I'm going back to home town after 6 years of been away where are the hot spots?
Broward and Dade county?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2005, 07:20 AM
> *TTT
> [snapback]2999203[/snapback]​*


WAZAH!!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

that is the hardest thunderbird i ever seen.....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Apr 14 2005, 02:05 AM
> *[attachmentid=147046]
> [attachmentid=147047]
> [attachmentid=147048]
> ...



Yo wuzza buddy long time no talk juans firebird and truk is looking tight wuz da deal with u??


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

i love KANDY MONTY'S 
[snapback]2996729[/snapback]​[/quote]

:biggrin: LS CLIP Shhhhhhh....


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Apr 13 2005, 11:18 PM
> *[attachmentid=147054]
> 
> :0
> [snapback]2997924[/snapback]​*



Dawm lil mama thats a CUTE pic


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 14 2005, 05:37 AM
> *Damn putos what the fuck? you guys don't cruise on the weekends or something?
> shit I'm going back to home town after 6 years of been away where are the hot spots?
> Broward and Dade county?
> [snapback]2998921[/snapback]​*




go to the grove :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

these are for the haters on LIL  thank you for giving my car all the attention :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TIGHT WORK!!!   GOT HOME STRAIGHT YESTERDAY?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 14 2005, 06:11 PM
> *TIGHT WORK!!!     GOT HOME STRAIGHT YESTERDAY?
> [snapback]3002004[/snapback]​*


yea had some spare time and block sanded that roof down.Imma see if i finish some details for saturday


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 14 2005, 08:23 PM
> *yea had some spare time and block sanded that roof down.Imma see if i finish some details for saturday
> [snapback]3002039[/snapback]​*


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

ALAIN U COMIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Not for a long time dawg..........


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

Whut dey do?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Apr 14 2005, 04:29 PM
> *go to the grove  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000955[/snapback]​*


Where is that at?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BLVD ACES MIAMI.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Keep the hating comin.....

LMAO YEA U WOULD KNOW ABOUT THAT REAL GOOD!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn that bubble from uce is clean as fuk.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 15 2005, 09:57 AM
> *damn that bubble from uce is clean as fuk.
> [snapback]3004804[/snapback]​*



que bola asere broder?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

To everyone in Florida...



I'm having a coil spring sale, $120 shipped all the way to florida for 4.5's only... 



3.5 ton= out of stock


4.5 tons= 40 in stock and going down...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 15 2005, 09:32 AM
> *Keep the hating comin.....
> 
> LMAO YEA U WOULD KNOW ABOUT THAT REAL GOOD!
> [snapback]3004676[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## PuRe JoY 87 LS (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Keep the hating comin.....
> 
> LMAO YEA U WOULD KNOW ABOUT THAT REAL GOOD!
> [snapback]3004676[/snapback]​*


Yup. We know da hate real well. From anonymous haterz in our guest book, to digital wheels, to lay it low; da game is still da same just different playerz. We know that shit real well. It just means they're still paying attention.
  UCE MIAMI- Hated on in Miami for stepping up the game since 1998! 
Stronger than ever!


----------



## PuRe JoY 87 LS (Dec 11, 2002)

R.I.P. To UCERIDERMIAMI who was recently banned from layitlow. Sorry try again 

And congrats 2 everybody who brought somethin home 4rm Tampa!


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PuRe JoY 87 LS_@Apr 15 2005, 02:12 PM
> *R.I.P. To UCERIDERMIAMI who was recently banned from layitlow. Sorry try again
> 
> And congrats 2 everybody who brought somethin home 4rm Tampa!
> [snapback]3006540[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


UCERIDERMIAMI


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 15 2005, 04:24 AM
> *Where is that at?
> [snapback]3003633[/snapback]​*




close to key biscayne... close to coral gables and US-1


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

Wuzzah wit da pix of whips? post dem wet likks


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Apr 15 2005, 04:17 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> UCERIDERMIAMI
> [snapback]3006571[/snapback]​*



THAT IS GAY


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

them rides are lookin clean


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PuRe JoY 87 LS_@Apr 15 2005, 02:04 PM
> *Yup. We know da hate real well. From anonymous haterz in our guest book, to digital wheels, to lay it low; da game is still da same just different playerz. We know that shit real well. It just means they're still paying attention.
> UCE MIAMI- Hated on in Miami for stepping up the game since 1998!
> Stronger than ever!
> [snapback]3006486[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

<span style=\'color:red\'>QUE BOLA ASERE</span>


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

did anybody go to the hang out????


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 17 2005, 01:04 PM
> *did anybody go to the hang out????
> [snapback]3012057[/snapback]​*


it was pretty good..... there was some hoping and alot of cars....everyone started getting there around 11and it died out like around 1. but the silver GP and the orange roadmaster lined up. no cops no heat. pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

finally people hop at the hang outs. about time. everytime i go no one hits a swtich. str8 ghost town.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

damn it, hopefully I can have my car finished this year and take it to Miami in January before I have to purchase my machine


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Apr 16 2005, 07:27 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3010176[/snapback]​*


its only gettin better


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> it was pretty good..... there was some hoping and alot of cars....everyone started getting there around 11and it died out like around 1. but the silver GP and the orange roadmaster lined up. no cops no heat. pretty good :biggrin:
> [snapback]3012089[/snapback]​  [/quots str8 who won the hopp


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 01:18 PM
> *finally people hop at the hang outs. about time. everytime i go no one hits a swtich. str8 ghost town.
> [snapback]3012090[/snapback]​*


yea hopefully more people come out next weekend....


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

im ussually out there hitting switches and no one does anything back. mind u i got airbags. im waiting for some juice heads to inpsire me to bump the pressure up on my set up


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> > it was pretty good..... there was some hoping and alot of cars....everyone started getting there around 11and it died out like around 1. but the silver GP and the orange roadmaster lined up. no cops no heat. pretty good :biggrin:
> > [snapback]3012089[/snapback]​  [/quots str8 who won the hopp
> > [snapback]3012106[/snapback]​
> 
> ...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 01:30 PM
> *im ussually out there hitting switches and no one does anything back. mind u i got airbags. im waiting for some juice heads to inpsire me to bump the pressure up on my set up
> [snapback]3012120[/snapback]​*


roll out next sat to the empty walmart off the palmeto and 57 ave...there was a couple bubble chevys riding on 13's out there...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

fuck it i'll be there tomorrow hehehe


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 17 2005, 01:17 PM
> *it was pretty good..... there was some hoping and alot of cars....everyone started getting there around 11and it died out like around 1. but the silver GP and the orange roadmaster lined up. no cops no heat. pretty good :biggrin:
> [snapback]3012089[/snapback]​*




sounds like it was fun....Lets not fuck it up now..


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 17 2005, 02:32 PM
> *its was really close but it looked like the roadmaster won... not by much....the roadmaster sounded like it blew the front gear or something.... but im prety sure theres gonna be a rematch next weekend....
> [snapback]3012123[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

theres a hang out off the palmetto and 57th? wut days?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 02:09 PM
> *theres a hang out off the palmetto and 57th? wut days?
> [snapback]3012199[/snapback]​*


yea off the palmeto and 57th ave by hialeah.... in the empty parking lot of the old walmart right next to pepboys and lowes.... SAT nights.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

damn i had no idea. wut type of cars go out there and around wut time.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 02:20 PM
> *damn i had no idea. wut type of cars go out there and around wut time.
> [snapback]3012227[/snapback]​*


lowriders & big rims ... no ricers..... everyone gets there around 11pm.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

about how many cars are out there. and is any one out there on bags?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 02:25 PM
> *about how many cars are out there. and is any one out there on bags?
> [snapback]3012240[/snapback]​*


yea a couple on bagz like honda on 18" chrome rims....i only saw like 2 cars on bagz... there was about a good 40-50 cars more or less. pure dynasty came out with 10or15 cars. str8 pimpn was like 10 and a bunch of other clubs and solo ryders.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

true. gonna find me some boys with juice to fuk with lol. sounds like thats where im going once i fix this....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 02:46 PM
> *true. gonna find me some boys with juice to fuk with lol. sounds like thats where im going once i fix this....
> [snapback]3012296[/snapback]​*


owwchhh... i heared that happened to you on 8st & 107.... that sux... time to go back to candy red :biggrin:


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah some dumb fuk cut in front of me. he got the ticket . but now i gotta wait for ever and a day to get money from his insurance, i fucked up his suburban tho lol. im bout to do 3 paint jobs in less then a year


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

dat hangout is gangstah . alot of raw whips b goiin to dat shyt


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

RAW


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

this is mah favorite car on da streetz wit juice right now
this whip is too GANGSTAH


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

WET LIKK


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam i forgot about that hangout,ima pass by there next sat.  im too used to going to the oldschool hangout on 49st infront of k-mart


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 17 2005, 04:41 PM
> *yea a couple on bagz like honda on 18" chrome rims....i only saw like 2 cars on bagz... there was about a good 40-50 cars more or less. pure dynasty came out with 10or15 cars. str8 pimpn was like 10 and a bunch of other clubs and solo ryders.
> [snapback]3012283[/snapback]​*


4 GOT THEM 4 WHEELERS.... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

SO THIS HANGOUT IS GONNA BE EVRY SAT OR WHAT. I HEARD ITS GONNA BE CHANGED TO TUESDAYS AND THURSDAYS.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 17 2005, 10:01 PM
> *4 GOT THEM 4 WHEELERS....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3014049[/snapback]​*


oh thats right... the 2... 4wheelers halin ass down the parking lot.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2005, 09:34 AM
> *SO THIS HANGOUT IS GONNA BE EVRY SAT OR WHAT. I HEARD ITS GONNA BE CHANGED TO TUESDAYS AND THURSDAYS.
> [snapback]3015258[/snapback]​*


J PEOPLE LIKED IT ON SATERDAYS LETS LEAVE IT LIKE THAT WHEN PEOPLE WANT TO START CHILLIN AT THE GROVE AGAIN AFTER THE CONSTRUCTION.THEN WE WILL TRY TO CHANGE IT TO TUE & THUR .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Apr 18 2005, 08:55 AM
> *J PEOPLE LIKED IT ON SATERDAYS LETS LEAVE IT LIKE THAT WHEN PEOPLE WANT TO START CHILLIN AT THE GROVE AGAIN AFTER THE CONSTRUCTION.THEN WE WILL TRY TO CHANGE IT TO TUE & THUR .
> [snapback]3015346[/snapback]​*


ok. so evry sat.?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

that monte carlo looks nice, except with the big ole wheels... probably if they were 20's it'll look better.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=150838]
[attachmentid=150835]
[attachmentid=150841]


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

........
[attachmentid=150853]
[attachmentid=150851]
[attachmentid=150855]


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=150870]
[attachmentid=150866]
[attachmentid=150864]
[attachmentid=150873]








:0


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=150880]
[attachmentid=150884]


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

why the hell they scatered ya around the show instead of one long line up... thats kinda messed up lowrider did that... :angry:


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=150893]
a couple of us didn 't pre register and they said there wasnt room for all of us in one building that it was all full


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Apr 19 2005, 01:26 AM
> *[attachmentid=150838]
> [attachmentid=150835]
> [attachmentid=150841]
> ...


THAT BUBBLE'S LOOKING GOOD LESTER


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

yuh dat shyt gangstah , all blakk on blakk


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

Have any of yall heard bout dat shyt dat wnet down in daytona. DAT shyt fukked up.
http://www.news-journalonline.com/special/...EAD02041705.htm


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 19 2005, 12:55 PM
> *Have any of yall heard bout dat shyt dat wnet down in daytona. DAT shyt fukked up.
> http://www.news-journalonline.com/special/...EAD02041705.htm
> [snapback]3021670[/snapback]​*


  R.I.P.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

This shit has been happening...dem haters wanthing to take pplz shit...need to start carrying that chopper around and letting loose on n e of these fuckboiz tryin 2 steal ur shit


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

yea its been happenin in miami , but dis shyt was in pure day light in front of a whole crowd of people n shyt. Dis shyt gettin krazy i gotta get me a chopper shit
:angry:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

damn shame, dude jus a normal guy with a normal job jus tryin to be out havin a good time and ignorant motherfuckers like that gotta try some dumb shit, ya'll know how busy that burger king in daytona is durin that, thats like RIGHT where all the cops are, them dudes were just dumb. RIP


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

if we start bucking back at these fools im pretty sure they gonna think twice b4 they try 2 jack n e one...


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

"im bout mah Money!! ****** u shouldnve play wit meh , u gon remebah da daii dis AK hitcha"

Dat song defines miami. Dat song is gangstah


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

ye it is i got a verse from it in my signature VVVVV


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 19 2005, 02:55 PM
> *Have any of yall heard bout dat shyt dat wnet down in daytona. DAT shyt fukked up.
> http://www.news-journalonline.com/special/...EAD02041705.htm
> [snapback]3021670[/snapback]​*



thats why i carry more guns than MDPD on me, and a couple in the ride.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Apr 19 2005, 12:34 AM
> *........
> [attachmentid=150853]
> [attachmentid=150851]
> ...




that black and red bubbles are crazy, any more pics of the red one?

black one is identical to mine, minus the juice, and my rims are 9 inches bigger lol


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

my 2 cents..... If you want my shit take it, Got 2 kid to worry about. Better to be alive.....LET IT BE A LESSON TO ALL.......


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Apr 19 2005, 06:50 PM
> *my 2 cents..... If you want my shit take it, Got 2 kid to worry about. Better to be alive.....LET IT BE A LESSON TO ALL.......
> [snapback]3022956[/snapback]​*


yuh fosho , but dat ****** bettah leave floridah aftah dat .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lot of people getting yanked out there cars,especially down here in miami.Gotta invest in a clifford with the keypad and a nice strap.Shits stupid :guns: gotta blast one of those ******* in the face :machinegun:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

speakin of all dis bullshit i had sum lil fukz follow mah ole gurl in her caddy home and try 2 peep da seen but dey booked it


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 19 2005, 10:09 PM
> *yuh fosho , but dat ****** bettah leave floridah aftah dat .
> [snapback]3023074[/snapback]​*


Very true...i aint got no kids...but its still 2 risky


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

Mah homeboii fromm work (a blakk boii) by the waii i work at da USA flea, he said he done seen summ ****** get sprayed up in a donk in the middle of DA TREE , and da ******* pulled his body out his whip and take dat shyt. Dats fukkin crazy


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

you know u like that...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 19 2005, 08:06 PM
> *speakin of all dis bullshit i had sum lil fukz follow mah ole gurl in her caddy home and try 2 peep da seen but dey booked it
> [snapback]3023365[/snapback]​*


same shit happen to me atleast once a week :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 19 2005, 08:12 PM
> *Mah homeboii fromm work (a blakk boii) by the waii i work at da USA flea, he said he done seen summ ****** get sprayed up in a donk in the middle of DA TREE , and da ******* pulled his body out his whip and take dat shyt. Dats fukkin crazy
> [snapback]3023408[/snapback]​*


what do you expect when you have a bunch of black boys around the area :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Post more pictures... keep em coming.


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 19 2005, 11:44 PM
> *what do you expect when you have a bunch of black boys around the area :uh:
> [snapback]3023581[/snapback]​*


Are you fuckin serious? You can't possibly be from Miami.:thumbsdown:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 19 2005, 08:42 PM
> *you know u like that...
> [snapback]3023569[/snapback]​*



dat shyt is gangstah as fukk


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

mah boi sneek hooked me up wit da window etchin... if anyone wants they windows done pm me for info on contactin him..


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 19 2005, 08:49 PM
> *Are you fuckin serious? You can't possibly be from Miami.:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3023603[/snapback]​*


born and raised


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

crippy time


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

watchu know bout dat crippy boii?


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

lets just say i spend a lil time in the dade every now and then



but we got that nug in d.c too :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Apr 19 2005, 09:45 PM
> *crippy time
> [snapback]3023856[/snapback]​*



indeed


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

OK folks I'm leaving to Ft.Lauderdale the 28th where is the piche cruise spots are?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 20 2005, 05:24 AM
> *OK folks I'm leaving to Ft.Lauderdale the 28th where is the piche cruise spots are?
> [snapback]3024637[/snapback]​*



if ur in lauderdale cruise up A1A, u have riverfront, and then u got las olas riverwalk which is normally flooded with hoes on a saturday night even friday night the bitches be out and about, now if ur in dade u can always go to the grove or my personal favorite just chill in front of wet willies on ocean drive and get drunk and holla at bitches :biggrin: theres a lot to do out here man u jus gotta get ur ass up and go look for it


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 20 2005, 07:54 AM
> *if ur in lauderdale cruise up A1A, u have riverfront, and then u got las olas riverwalk which is normally flooded with hoes on a saturday night even friday night the bitches be out and about, now if ur in dade u can always go to the grove or my personal favorite just chill in front of wet willies on ocean drive and get drunk and holla at bitches :biggrin:  theres a lot to do out here man u jus gotta get ur ass up and go look for it
> [snapback]3024723[/snapback]​*


Well I see that Ocean Dr is still popping. 
I moved from Plantation to hte Bean and I haven't been back till now the reason why I'm going down is cuss my Uncle did some Federal time so I have to go say what up.
Good looking out homeboy by the way I heard that something is going on end of month like a huge party or concert Fri Sat and Sun somewhere in MIA


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Happy 420 for all mah pot smokers out der....miami got dat funk uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

shit forgot its 420


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 20 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Happy 420 for all mah pot smokers out der....miami got dat funk  uffin:
> [snapback]3025648[/snapback]​*


believe that.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 20 2005, 12:46 PM
> * shit forgot its 420
> [snapback]3025670[/snapback]​*


Remember kids always bring a towel to the pool...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

dont forget to bring a towelll!

you wanna get high??????

thats it!... the code!?!?! NO! thats the melody to funky town!.... get downnnn to funky townnnnn


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

lmfao cant wait 2 get out of work and burn


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 19 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Mah homeboii fromm work (a blakk boii) by the waii i work at da USA flea, he said he done seen summ ****** get sprayed up in a donk in the middle of DA TREE , and da ******* pulled his body out his whip and take dat shyt. Dats fukkin crazy
> [snapback]3023408[/snapback]​*



the flea in cutler ridge? damn i aint been there in a minute, and i live 2 seconds away.


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THE ONE ON 79 ST.. AND 30TH NORTHSIDE...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> > the flea in cutler ridge? damn i aint been there in a minute, and i live 2 seconds away.
> > [snapback]3026615[/snapback]​[/quotNA THE ONE ON 79 ST.. AND 30TH NORTHSIDE...
> > [snapback]3026677[/snapback]​
> 
> ...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

I HEAR U...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

0ok. this is how my welds came out on the frame so far.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

RolliN Car Club Bitch!!


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 20 2005, 01:04 PM
> *the flea in cutler ridge? damn i aint been there in a minute, and i live 2 seconds away.
> [snapback]3026615[/snapback]​*


DA flea in cutler ridge is called US-1 Flea market


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

bored


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 sneak peak at my new project.... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

well where is it?


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 20 2005, 07:12 PM
> *well where is it?
> [snapback]3028060[/snapback]​*


 yea where is it?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 20 2005, 07:20 PM
> *yea where is it?
> [snapback]3028079[/snapback]​*


damn layitlow froze when i was puting the pik....its up now...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got 2 pumps forsale.... $200 o.b.o.... pair of 8 inch cylenders forsale... make an offer....


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 20 2005, 09:05 PM
> *:0 sneak peak at my new project.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028057[/snapback]​*


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 21 2005, 12:24 AM
> *
> [snapback]3028467[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 20 2005, 09:24 PM
> *
> [snapback]3028467[/snapback]​*


its alittle banged up on the passenger side but it will be in the body shop in due time...i was gonna get elcamino but you know...wouldnt want to line up against you when yours is done... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 20 2005, 10:05 PM
> *:0 sneak peak at my new project.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028057[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Apr 20 2005, 09:33 PM
> *:thumbsup: nice
> [snapback]3028490[/snapback]​*


thanks...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

fuqit one more wont hurt....  
im still gonna redo it but this is how i got it.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 20 2005, 11:32 PM
> *its alittle banged up on the passenger side but it will be in the body shop in due time...i was gonna get elcamino but you know...wouldnt want to line up against you when yours is done... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3028486[/snapback]​*


  THATS A NICE CAR DOW GOOD CHOICE I THINK EVEN BETTER THEN A ELCO....


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

NA I GOT 30z AND LOWz 84z POKIN OUT....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody goin to the hang out this sat???


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 20 2005, 10:36 PM
> *fuqit one more wont hurt....
> im still gonna redo it but this is how i got it.
> [snapback]3028502[/snapback]​*


well I know who you got that car from now


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 20 2005, 09:05 PM
> *:0 sneak peak at my new project.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028057[/snapback]​*


79?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ONE TIME TO ALL MY TRUE ****** OUT THERE HOLDING IT DOWN 
WHO'S GOING TO THE NEW HANG OUT AND REMBER NO FUCKING RICE BURNERS 
CUZ OF THEM WE GET THROWN OUT REMBER ABOUT BIRD ROAD LET THEM GOING TO US 27 AND RACE OVER THERE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ONE TIME TO ALL MY TRUE ****** OUT THERE HOLDING IT DOWN 
WHO'S GOING TO THE NEW HANG OUT AND REMBER NO FUCKING RICE BURNERS 
CUZ OF THEM WE GET THROWN OUT REMBER ABOUT BIRD ROAD LET THEM GOING TO US 27 AND RACE OVER THERE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 21 2005, 06:29 PM
> *ONE TIME TO ALL MY TRUE ****** OUT THERE HOLDING IT DOWN
> WHO'S GOING TO THE NEW HANG OUT AND REMBER NO FUCKING RICE BURNERS
> CUZ OF THEM WE GET THROWN OUT REMBER ABOUT BIRD ROAD LET THEM GOING TO US 27 AND RACE OVER THERE
> [snapback]3033090[/snapback]​*


WHAT TIME WE MEETING UP?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2005, 08:38 PM
> *WHAT TIME WE MEETING UP?
> [snapback]3033128[/snapback]​*


WAS UP PINK I'LL HIT U UP TOMOROW ABOUT IT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 21 2005, 06:48 PM
> *WAS UP PINK I'LL HIT U UP TOMOROW ABOUT IT
> [snapback]3033170[/snapback]​*


K


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice cars :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE ACES OF MIAMI LINE UP READY TO GO HOME FROM TAMPA


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE ASS VIEW ALL FIFTH WHEELS ARE DAYTONS JUST FOR THE HATERS


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Apr 21 2005, 03:53 PM
> *well I know who you got that car from now
> [snapback]3032528[/snapback]​*


it went trew one more kid that was gonna put big rims on it but didnt have money to maintain it or do anything to it....its prety clean but need some work.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 21 2005, 03:56 PM
> *79?
> [snapback]3032545[/snapback]​*


yup...


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Dat interior looks familiar on tha 79 u workin on homeboi...did u get those seats off a cutlass??? N E WAYZ ALL MY CHEVY BOYZ DRIVIN CANDY TOYS...N E BODY WANT A 92 CAPRICE INTERIOR DONE UP IN RED TWEET & BLACK VINYL (EXCEPT SEATS, NO SEATS) ROOF, BACK PANELS & DRIVER DOOR GUTTED. HOLLA AT CHA BOI...... MY FUKIN CHEVY GOT WRECKED & DEY CLAIMED IT AS A TOTAL LOSS, EVEN THO IT WAS REPAIRABLE. BUT I'M MAKN $1,500 OFF THA INSURANCE COMP. SO I LET THEM TAKE IT AS WAS.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Apr 21 2005, 07:03 PM
> *Dat interior looks familiar on tha 79 u workin on homeboi...did u get those seats off a cutlass???    N E WAYZ ALL MY CHEVY BOYZ DRIVIN CANDY TOYS...N E BODY WANT A 92 CAPRICE INTERIOR DONE UP IN RED TWEET & BLACK VINYL (EXCEPT SEATS, NO SEATS) ROOF, BACK PANELS & DRIVER DOOR GUTTED. HOLLA AT CHA BOI...... MY FUKIN CHEVY GOT WRECKED & DEY CLAIMED IT AS A TOTAL LOSS, EVEN THO IT WAS REPAIRABLE. BUT I'M MAKN $1,500 OFF THA INSURANCE COMP. SO I LET THEM TAKE IT AS WAS.
> [snapback]3033237[/snapback]​*


have no idea hommie.. got the car like that...


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

fUCKIN HIALEAH PORQUERIA. I'm glad I'm out tha HIA 4 dis simple reason. Even tho I'm not n e where better. Fukin Haitian-ville NMB. N e body kno a good job 4 a chico wit a felony charge? The Marines didn't let me in & I gotta find a way 2 make better $$$. I'm fukin bored & haven't been on hea in a while cuz my lil shorty wuz born 2 months ago. N E Wayz Congrats on all the G'z dat went 2 rep in Tampa. & Blvd. Aces I C ya'll ****** comin up along with R.O. & UCE. Eventually I'll get back in the low low game in the future.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Apr 21 2005, 07:13 PM
> * N e body kno a good job 4 a chico wit a felony charge?
> 
> cuz my lil shorty wuz born 2 months ago.
> ...


I used to load up trucks in a place called ARMELLINI TRUCK LINES, its by NW 25 st right off the palmetto, I know its not great work, but im sure they hire cats with felony charges. you could check em out if you want.

Congrats on your kid, and good luck to you. I saw your caddy in the auto trader, were you able to sell it? Hope so.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

coño how tha fuk u kno it was my caddy? Yea meng I sold it in pieces...LOL THe 2 pumps & switchbox w/ house grill $700, & tha car $500. Fuk it meng I was able to pay off a couple bills. U kno how much they pay, cuz I work @ a T-Shirt Comp. in E.Hialeah makin $9/hr. 

, oh yeah N e of ya'll want T-Shirts 4 ur club made holla @ me, MAybe I'll get some commission 4 puttin ya'll ****** up on it, but we got our own art dept. & everythang. WE DO S2N shirts & dem shits came out raw, so holla at cha boi.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

I was interested in your lac when you posted it on here, but i never came up with the loot. Im not sure how much they pay dawg, you could call 411 and find out tho. You should think of something catchy, or a bad ass picture you could silk screen, make a couple shirts and slang em in the streets, make your own $$$ on the side.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah ok, I ain't tha type 2 b standin in tha intersections like dem boyz sellin socks in pairs @ tha corner by the flea...LOL Thanx 4 tha idea n e wayz meng. Good Lookin out.


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

Whut dey do?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 21 2005, 06:28 PM
> *ONE TIME TO ALL MY TRUE ****** OUT THERE HOLDING IT DOWN
> WHO'S GOING TO THE NEW HANG OUT AND REMBER NO FUCKING RICE BURNERS
> CUZ OF THEM WE GET THROWN OUT REMBER ABOUT BIRD ROAD LET THEM GOING TO US 27 AND RACE OVER THERE
> [snapback]3033085[/snapback]​*




wassa esse we riddin saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

R & D customs 786 - 317 - 4140
Florida City FL


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2005, 06:38 PM
> *WHAT TIME WE MEETING UP?
> [snapback]3033128[/snapback]​*


Where's the new hangout at? And when?


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOO 64_@Apr 21 2005, 09:25 PM
> *R & D customs 786 - 317 - 4140
> Florida City FL
> [snapback]3034118[/snapback]​*


Hey BigBoo how's the 51 going? I passed by that old guys junkyard the other day and he had closed it down.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

HATERS DONT TAKE IT SO HARD :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn now dat i remember seeing dat LS front..Anyone interested in an 1987 Monte Carlo Ls..brand new paint the color is 2005 Corvette Torch Red (quality paint job)...brand new peanut butter rag done by nunez..running engine good maintanence and repairs....and selling with 9 yards of red suade to re do interior...asking 2,500 OBO


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

U AINT JUST SELLIN THE SIDE MOLDINGS??? OR KNOW SOME 1 WHO HAS IT???


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

nah im not but i heard there is sum guy down in cutler ridge by my house who can get the side moldings or if u have urs he repairs them some how from wat i heard from my boi who has one...or you can try asking Nunez for them im sure he can get them


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

IIGHT BET....


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 22 2005, 01:24 PM
> *U AINT JUST SELLIN THE SIDE MOLDINGS??? OR KNOW SOME 1 WHO HAS IT???
> [snapback]3037028[/snapback]​*


try that dixie monte carlo place they might sell them


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 22 2005, 02:23 PM
> *Damn now dat i remember seeing dat LS front..Anyone interested in an 1987 Monte Carlo Ls..brand new paint the color is 2005 Corvette Torch Red (quality paint job)...brand new peanut butter rag done by nunez..running engine good maintanence and repairs....and selling with 9 yards of red suade to re do interior...asking 2,500 OBO
> [snapback]3037025[/snapback]​*


It got the euro clip? U willin 2 sell it 4 under $2000? Lemme kno cuz I need a new whip


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 22 2005, 03:13 PM
> *
> [snapback]3036968[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Apr 22 2005, 03:41 PM
> *try that dixie monte carlo place they might sell them
> [snapback]3037739[/snapback]​*



they dont


----------



## ExPo97 (Mar 22, 2004)

CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME WERE IS THE HANGOUT TOMORROW AN AT WAT TIME PLEASE DALE!


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

EVERY SATURDAY AT THE OLD WALMART PARKIN LOT..
AT 11


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

bored..


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Apr 22 2005, 04:57 PM
> *they dont
> [snapback]3038077[/snapback]​*


o well i tried and you still owe me 50 bucks


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 22 2005, 01:13 PM
> *
> [snapback]3036968[/snapback]​*


you selling that dump...
Thats a Waterman right?


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Apr 22 2005, 10:08 AM
> *Hey BigBoo how's the 51 going? I passed by that old guys junkyard the other day and he had closed it down.
> [snapback]3035328[/snapback]​*





yo whats up, the 49 is making progress, but working on these cars is like fine wine = it takes time. entiendes mendez. peace.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE HANGOUT TONIGHT IS AY THE OLD WAL-MART PARKING LOT 
N.W. 57 AVE NORTH OF 176 ST JUST PASS THE PALMETTO EXPRESS WAY 
ON THE LEFT SIDE NEXT TO CHILL'S AND PEP BOYZ STARTS FROM AROUND 10.30 OR 11.00


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Apr 21 2005, 10:49 PM
> *wassa esse we riddin saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3033888[/snapback]​*



FOR SURE LITTLE NI99A


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TODAY AT THE MIAMI DOLPHINS DAFT PARTY EVEN THO THEY SUCK BUT 
THE CHEELEADERS ARE GREAT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 23 2005, 07:23 PM
> *TODAY AT THE MIAMI DOLPHINS DAFT PARTY EVEN THO THEY SUCK BUT
> THE CHEELEADERS ARE GREAT
> [snapback]3042462[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 23 2005, 07:23 PM
> *TODAY AT THE MIAMI DOLPHINS DAFT PARTY EVEN THO THEY SUCK BUT
> THE CHEELEADERS ARE GREAT
> [snapback]3042462[/snapback]​*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 23 2005, 07:23 PM
> *TODAY AT THE MIAMI DOLPHINS DAFT PARTY EVEN THO THEY SUCK BUT
> THE CHEELEADERS ARE GREAT
> [snapback]3042462[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 23 2005, 07:23 PM
> *TODAY AT THE MIAMI DOLPHINS DAFT PARTY EVEN THO THEY SUCK BUT
> THE CHEELEADERS ARE GREAT
> [snapback]3042462[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: WOW


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

danny lookin like a perv.lmao.! ahaaaaaaahh!daleeeee


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 23 2005, 08:23 PM
> *danny lookin like a perv.lmao.! ahaaaaaaahh!daleeeee
> [snapback]3042663[/snapback]​*



WUZ UP LITTLE DANNY I BET YOU WOULD OF TOOK PICS WITH THE FOOTBALL
PLAYERS IN FRONT OF THE THE FLAGS AT SOUTH BEACH LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LIKE U DID THAT WEEKEND ON THE BEACH


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 23 2005, 02:47 PM
> *you selling that dump...
> Thats a Waterman right?
> [snapback]3041516[/snapback]​*


NA I AINT SELLIN IT NOMORE... YEA ITS A WATERMAN DUMP L.A CROWDS FAVORITE :biggrin:


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 23 2005, 09:25 PM
> *NA I AINT SELLIN IT NOMORE... YEA ITS A WATERMAN DUMP L.A CROWDS FAVORITE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3043035[/snapback]​*


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Apr 23 2005, 08:08 PM
> *
> [snapback]3043204[/snapback]​*




i see u finally on this shyt ! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mystik styles cc


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

just a few progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

this is the sketch...still alot to go on actual mural..but will look similar to this :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 24 2005, 02:12 PM
> *
> just a few progress pics  :biggrin:
> 
> [snapback]3044596[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nitez55 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 23 2005, 07:31 PM
> *:biggrin: WOW
> [snapback]3042486[/snapback]​*




damn danny wut a pimp cuidate


----------



## str8pimpinbox (Apr 18, 2005)

damn houzman u givin to much secrets leave some for da haterz at lowrider lol


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

DAMN!! 28 inch tires next to a BMW


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8pimpinbox_@Apr 24 2005, 05:50 PM
> *damn houzman u givin to much secrets leave some for da haterz at lowrider lol
> [snapback]3045389[/snapback]​*


     
IS THAT I LIKE TO MAKE HATERS FEEL LIKE....SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

whut dey do daw? :uh:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

YO WUZ UP WITH EVERONE THE HANGOUT WAS GOOD BUT LISTEN PEOPLE 
IF U SEE PEOPLE RACE UP AND DOWN THE FUCKING PARKING LOT TELL THEM SOMETHING CUZ IN THE LONG RUN WE WILL BE GETTING KICKED OUT 
I HAD TO TELL SOME FUCKING DUMB ASS LAST NIGHT TO CHILL AND AFTER
HE FUCKING LEFT BUT ALL I SAY TO THAT IS FUCK HIM 
WELL HOPE TO HANG NEXT WEEKEND LETS KEEP IT REAL U GUYS LETS NO LOSE
THIS SPOT ITS REAL ALL WE GOT LEFT THE GROVE IS NOT GOING TO 
BE ANY TIME UP SOON SO LETS SAVE WAL-MART .



PEACE TO ALL. AND ALL U FUCKING RACERS TAKE UR ASS TO US27 WEST OF THE TURNPIKE AND RACE OUT THERE 

THANK U FOR UR TIME TO READ THIS


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

can any one tell me were's all the shop's in miami that install hydraulics???becuse the only shop i know about is red's...help me out only been in miami for a year & 3 months :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 24 2005, 09:27 PM
> *YO WUZ UP WITH EVERONE THE HANGOUT WAS GOOD BUT LISTEN PEOPLE
> IF U SEE PEOPLE RACE UP AND DOWN THE FUCKING PARKING LOT TELL THEM SOMETHING CUZ IN THE LONG RUN WE WILL BE GETTING KICKED OUT
> I HAD TO TELL SOME FUCKING DUMB ASS LAST NIGHT TO CHILL AND AFTER
> ...


dats da best thing we can do to take care of our hangouts hopefully evetryone does it the cops already went last time to kick us out because suppossibly none of us knew how to act like human beings so good idea danny hopefully everyone listens


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> YO WUZ UP WITH EVERONE THE HANGOUT WAS GOOD BUT LISTEN PEOPLE
> IF U SEE PEOPLE RACE UP AND DOWN THE FUCKING PARKING LOT TELL THEM SOMETHING CUZ IN THE LONG RUN WE WILL BE GETTING KICKED OUT
> I HAD TO TELL SOME FUCKING DUMB ASS LAST NIGHT TO CHILL AND AFTER
> HE FUCKING LEFT BUT ALL I SAY TO THAT IS FUCK HIM
> ...


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

Hosted By:
Sativa 

When: 
Saturday Apr 30, 2005 
at 7:00 PM 

Where: 
HOUSE PARTY!!!
17575 SW 170 Street
Miami, FL 33187 
US 

April, 30 2005 at Keg B-Day Party 17575 S.W .170 Street, Miami, Cost: Free !!! 

SATURDAY APRIL 30TH @ 8:00PM UNTIL LATE HOURS FREE BEER, LIVE MUSIC; SATIVA, DISSEVER, MOURNING AGAIN, MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED, AND LOTS OF KEGS!!! DON'T MISS THIS PARTY!!! EVERYONE IS INVITED!!! -SATIVA ...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Apr 25 2005, 12:15 AM
> *Hosted By:
> Sativa
> 
> ...


 Sativa,dissever,mourning again,i dont get.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

a little something


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Any shows going on this weekend?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT :roflmao:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

post some more pics of your car impressive regal!


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Apr 25 2005, 08:41 AM
> *Sativa,dissever,mourning again,i dont get.
> [snapback]3047872[/snapback]​*


i dont get that either i think those are the people throwing the party or sumfin but they sent me it and i figured let me post it on miami fest so fawk it


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

yoo dat shit isnt 2 far frm my house ill be out thier


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i heard the hangout was tight....i didnt get 2 go but my club went out there and represented 4 me!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i heard the hangout was tight....i didnt get 2 go but my club went out there and represented 4 me!!!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 25 2005, 04:03 PM
> *i heard the hangout was tight....i didnt get 2 go but my club went out there and represented 4 me!!!
> [snapback]3050804[/snapback]​*


the hangout was str8.... club was looking sick out there... much props...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

i need to rotate it but here......


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

found this pik...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW WHOS ASS IS THAT LOL


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Apr 25 2005, 06:46 PM
> *i need to rotate it but here......
> [snapback]3050899[/snapback]​*


damn that car changed alot from the LRM feature with the orange cutlass on 22's from a while back. 

tight work though, looks like alot of hours went into it.


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

SHYYYYT, I STILL RIDE BIG RIMS, SIT LOW, AND BASS HARD...... PLAY WIT IT!!!!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

a lil somethin from saturday's hang out :biggrin:


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

SHYYYTT I STILL RIDE BIG RIMS, SIT LOW, AND BASS HARD...... COME PLAY WIT IT!!!!


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

ALL ABOUT THAT MIA!!!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

is it really right side drive, or is that a typo or something lol. i didn't notice that when i saw it in MIA, was that hard to do??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

in that picture it wasnt right side drive.... it is now... i seen it in person :0 :0 :0 shits serious.... he posted pics on here a while back right when he just did it...


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Apr 25 2005, 07:46 PM
> *i need to rotate it but here......
> [snapback]3050899[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

that regal is gangstah


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Thankz For the propz


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Apr 26 2005, 07:40 AM
> *Thankz For the propz
> [snapback]3053519[/snapback]​*


FOSHO


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Evryone hit up the Cruise the sunday after cinco de mayo at 6:00 pm evryone meet up at the old walmart on 57th.starts at walmart on 57th... rides south down 57th till 49 st... make a left and ride down to le jeune... then hit a right and go south till u get to the highway that leads to watson... then stops at watson...so evryone can chill and hop and wutnot then right back on highway to the beach 
lets show evryone whats up with the lowriders hit up the beach hard!... 

Date: 05/08/05 
Start Loc: Old Walmart 57th ave 
End Loc: South Beach 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whos down?!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

soundz like a plan...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THAT SOUNDS PRETTY GOOD LOL


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 26 2005, 02:37 PM
> *Evryone hit up the Cruise the sunday after cinco de mayo at 6:00 pm evryone meet up at the old walmart on 57th.starts at walmart on 57th... rides south down 57th till 49 st... make a left and ride down to le jeune... then hit a right and go south till u get to the highway that leads to watson... then stops at watson...so evryone can chill and hop and wutnot then right back on highway to the beach
> lets show evryone whats up with the lowriders hit up the beach hard!...
> 
> ...


something on 22's out of the question?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

big rimmers are welcome?... it says it on digital wheels...


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

i take it the hangout was pretty thick did the cops come an break it up or were they acctually not being dicks for a change :angry:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joker13_GAMEOVR_@Apr 26 2005, 03:16 PM
> *i take it the hangout was pretty thick did the cops come an break it up or were they acctually not being dicks for a change  :angry:
> [snapback]3055029[/snapback]​*


if i go i can keep them away


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Apr 26 2005, 03:29 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3055608[/snapback]​*


 whos silver lac?


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Apr 26 2005, 03:29 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3055608[/snapback]​*


Nice pics.....Big bodies lookin clean....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin: that cruise sounds good !  but fuck watson lets hit tha beach


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 26 2005, 02:30 PM
> *whos silver lac?
> [snapback]3055616[/snapback]​*




my amigo's lac....he was standin next to me when we were by ur truck he was wit his lady u seen him i introduced yall ....we got sum plans for that 1  :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

lol


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

so only lowriders? or everybody else too? i mean not no ricers of course


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

god damn, that purple monte on 26's is tight work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i say lowrider and big rimmers... but not make it turn into BIG RIM BLOW OUT!!!...lol cause theres a lot of clubs with lowriders and big rimmers...


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

damn nice work on that green blazer hopping, that truck came out clean as hell. wasnt that the truck that had the incredible hulk on the tailgate or do i have it mixed up with someone else


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

well im just curious as whether to ride out there with my truck or should i just hop in with my boy in his caprice. cuz i dont wanna look like an ass out there being like the only guy without wire wheels out there


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

im sure if straight pimping shows up.. they'll be alot of cars on big rims so u would fit in...


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

ight cool


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

so whos going? :biggrin: ill be there for sure


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

hang out


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

i meant to post dis


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 26 2005, 01:06 PM
> *big rimmers are welcome?... it says it on digital wheels...
> [snapback]3054984[/snapback]​*


ILL B OUT DER IN MAH DONK


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

ill be out there this weekend too hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## pepepinga (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Apr 21 2005, 08:49 PM
> *wassa esse we riddin saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3033888[/snapback]​*


YEAH BUDDY ILL BE OUT DER


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Apr 26 2005, 09:48 PM
> *hang out
> [snapback]3056790[/snapback]​*


DAMN THAT BLAZER IS TIGHT


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah it is a nice ass blazer.... i seen that hulk one out on the streets before.... clean ass setup with the juice in the back. had all har lines running back there. Haven't seen it recently but im sure it only getting better


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah it is a nice ass blazer.... i seen that hulk one out on the streets before.... clean ass setup with the juice in the back. had all har lines running back there. Haven't seen it recently but im sure it only getting better


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepepinga_@Apr 26 2005, 07:13 PM
> *ILL B OUT DER IN MAH DONK
> [snapback]3056845[/snapback]​*


what year donk? got any pics???


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 26 2005, 11:03 PM
> *yeah it is a nice ass blazer.... i seen that hulk one out on the streets before.... clean ass setup with the juice in the back. had all har lines running back there. Haven't seen it recently but im sure it only getting better
> [snapback]3057021[/snapback]​*


ARE YOU THE ONE ON *CARDOMAIN*WITH 4 -15"KICKER SOLO BARIC L7????


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

not no more, i got rid of the 4 15"s and went with 1 18" solo x kicker


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 26 2005, 09:03 PM
> *
> [snapback]3056818[/snapback]​*


THATS HOW WE DO!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 26 2005, 11:07 PM
> *THATS HOW WE DO!!!!
> [snapback]3057450[/snapback]​*


U KNOW IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

i miss my car


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BOULEVARD ACES C.C. MIAMI CHAPTER


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIA's Finest_@Apr 27 2005, 08:37 AM
> *i miss my car
> [snapback]3058860[/snapback]​*


hey get to work  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

a lil more


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Rollerz Only MIAMI


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY MIAMI
LAC 4 SALE


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 27 2005, 12:50 PM
> *hey get to work   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3060300[/snapback]​*



oye loco!! remember our deal!!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

LAC


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Apr 27 2005, 03:23 PM
> *LAC
> [snapback]3061109[/snapback]​*



i like this one


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

BLVD ACES MIAMI


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

SS


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

I just want to say that the clubs in MIAMI are really shining: Rollerz Only, Blvd Aces, Elegance, Classic Angels, Straight Pimpin, Individuals, UCE, Second 2 None, and any other club out there building QUALITY RIDES, keep it up. Yall doing a great job! 

Im proud to be here among US, the lowriders of Miami. now we just gotta work on getting along.


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

STAIGHT PIMPIN


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

SECOND 2 NONE


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

another lac


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Pretti Sly
Regal on 26's


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

tv's on rag


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

SECOND 2 NONE 64 on 3 :0


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

ROLLERZ


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

STREET KINGS


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

that vert donk is crazy....

and that slammed impala looks nice.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIA's Finest_@Apr 27 2005, 03:22 PM
> *oye loco!! remember our deal!!
> [snapback]3061106[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

hangout lookin sick as fuk..hope that shit lasts long enuff for me 2 ride out there...much props 2 all the clubs on the streets!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Apr 27 2005, 05:10 PM
> *Rollerz Only MIAMI
> [snapback]3061041[/snapback]​*


damn it man that green buick is fuckin tight    do you have any more pics of it???


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

RO pic is pretty phat, thats a cool way to get all those cars in the pic, different!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam the hangout is looking good.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

1987 LS Monte Carlo v8 305 runs good engine has no problems, NO AC, outside of body is immaculate fresh paint (2005 corvete torch red), Peanut butter rag done by Nunez Brothers in Miami, the interior needs to be re done but all pieces are thier..brand new weather stripping..car needs to be wet sanded and buffed and put the rest of it back together as seen below...the car is in Miami Fl asking 2,500 obo


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

more pics


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Apr 27 2005, 06:35 PM
> *damn it man that green buick is fuckin tight       do you have any more pics of it???
> [snapback]3062276[/snapback]​*


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

last year


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

. . .


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Apr 27 2005, 10:48 PM
> *. . .
> [snapback]3063055[/snapback]​*


good looking out thanks for tham pics


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

is that hangout as dark as it looks??


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

the only thing i would like better about that regal is if it had 2 bars thats it.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

:around: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Apr 28 2005, 12:05 AM
> *is that hangout as dark as it looks??
> [snapback]3063855[/snapback]​*


first time all the lights were on.... second time half of the lights were off but its not dark.. its brighter then watson... prolly as bright as it was in the city hall hangout


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 28 2005, 09:10 AM
> *first time all the lights were on.... second time half of the lights were off but its not dark.. its brighter then watson... prolly as bright as it was in the city hall hangout
> [snapback]3065312[/snapback]​*



ok becuz in those pics looks like they only light there is from homeboys camera


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Apr 28 2005, 10:33 AM
> *ok becuz in those pics looks like they only light there is from homeboys camera
> [snapback]3065460[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

keep the fest to the top.....

i need extended bubble upper and lower arms....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

IMO - the Miami thread SHOULD have the most and hottest pictures of chicks posted.....stop holding back and post


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 29 2005, 02:56 PM
> *IMO - the Miami thread SHOULD have the most and hottest pictures of chicks posted.....stop holding back and post
> [snapback]3073187[/snapback]​*


ill go to pork and beans and get those pics for you then :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 29 2005, 02:01 PM
> *ill go to pork and beans and get those pics for you then :biggrin:
> [snapback]3073233[/snapback]​*



Getto nasty freaks......... :around: :around:

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heres a few more pics of my mural in progress...still alot 2 do and the pics are from a camara phone...no justice!!! 

does any1 know where i can get paint for the airbrush locally?? holla back


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 29 2005, 05:29 PM
> *heres a few more pics of my mural in progress...still alot 2 do and the pics are from a camara phone...no justice!!!
> 
> does any1 know where i can get paint for the airbrush locally?? holla back
> [snapback]3074594[/snapback]​*


 MY GUESS WOULD BE PEARLS ON US-1.


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 26 2005, 11:02 PM
> *not no more, i got rid of the 4 15"s and went with 1 18" solo x kicker
> [snapback]3057235[/snapback]​*


Shuddup Joe  
You talk to damn much!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

um... regular car paint is wut u pose to use on cars.. its wut i use.. and wut meer uses...just a str8 color tho no mettalics... metalics work but dont flow as nice...


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

please take off those rims and put welds  looks nice though i love those grand nationals :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 29 2005, 11:17 PM
> *um... regular car paint is wut u pose to use on cars.. its wut i use.. and wut meer uses...just a str8 color tho no mettalics... metalics work but dont flow as nice...
> [snapback]3075685[/snapback]​*


thats what hes using but damn the gun gets dirty as fuk fast....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ready for saturday night cruisin


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

too hot to take pics outside :biggrin:


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOSTIN_V6_@Apr 30 2005, 11:46 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3077127[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats what im talking about!


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 30 2005, 09:12 AM
> *thats what hes using but damn the gun gets dirty as fuk fast....
> [snapback]3076392[/snapback]​*


oh yeah but u gotta reduce it half n half wit laquer thinner so it drys instantsly and it wont clogg the airbrush...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 1 2005, 12:10 AM
> *oh yeah but u gotta reduce it half n half wit laquer thinner so it drys instantsly and it wont clogg the airbrush...
> [snapback]3079407[/snapback]​*


thats how we doin it but still a mission....fuk it...

hangout was tight last night but damn there were no lights this time....did the cops show up again ???? i just passed through quick.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

dogg wtf wuz up wit buddy last night @ tha hangout listenin 2 some Michael Jackson, Beat It & shyt?


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

fukin losers LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

fuck thought that shit was at 10;30 so i rolled out there too early,guess next sunday at the cruise


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

yeah the lights were out...but we moved to the other parking lot


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*************************ATTENTION********************************

Sunday, June 12 
Opa-Locka Airfield.

ROLLERZ ONLY AND BLVD ACES, MIA CHAPTERS are throwin a picnic for EVERYONE.ALL clubs,solo-riders etc...... are invited. Bring your cars. Lets make this a big event.We aint got much goin on like this anymore down in miami.Thats why were doing this for all of ya'll. So get your shit ready and take your shit out there.Cars,trucks. Bring it. If its a chassi u been workin on for 20 years bring it. 


Dont miss this. more info soon. Flyers will be passed out at the hangout soon.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2005, 12:47 PM
> **************************ATTENTION********************************
> 
> Sunday, June 12
> ...


HEY JASON, PM ME SOME 411 ON THAT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

sounds good,at what time is it?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2005, 11:47 AM
> **************************ATTENTION********************************
> 
> Sunday, June 12
> ...


damn thats the same day of the dub city show and concert...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 2 2005, 04:25 PM
> *damn thats the same day of the dub city show and concert...
> [snapback]3085804[/snapback]​*


DAMN


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Wat wuz up wit buddy jammin 2 some fukin Michael Jackson Beat It @ the Hangout, WTF?!?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i guess it gon be lowriders only then?.... that dub show last year SUCKED wit a capital S... only club i saw there was mystik styles the rest was mierdaaaa


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

so whos going to the ride out on sunday????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

i need a hood and a passenger side fender for a cutty... let me knowwww


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

i'd rather goto the picnic then the dub show


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

Dub show.. J switch the date homie


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 2 2005, 10:25 PM
> *i guess it gon be lowriders only then?.... that dub show last year SUCKED wit a capital S... only club i saw there was mystik styles the rest was mierdaaaa
> [snapback]3086495[/snapback]​*



your crazy..


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@May 3 2005, 12:10 AM
> *i'd rather goto the picnic then the dub show
> [snapback]3086924[/snapback]​*


4 real fawk da dub show lol


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@May 3 2005, 12:10 AM
> *i'd rather goto the picnic then the dub show
> [snapback]3086924[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

THE PICNIC WILL BE A LOT BETTER AND FUNNER BECOUSE THEY GOT THE PERFECT SPOT FOR A PICNIC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I was very disappointed man I only saw 1 weak lowlow with dead Batts a regal down on A1A Sat night :tears:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@May 3 2005, 08:40 AM
> *I was very disappointed man I only saw 1 weak lowlow with dead Batts a regal down on A1A Sat night  :tears:
> [snapback]3088192[/snapback]​*


U SHOULD GO 2 THE HANGOUT .


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@May 3 2005, 09:58 AM
> *U SHOULD GO 2 THE HANGOUT .
> [snapback]3088484[/snapback]​*



hopefully it'll be good this weekend...


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@May 2 2005, 09:12 PM
> *i need a hood and a passenger side fender for a cutty... let me knowwww
> [snapback]3086657[/snapback]​*


go to u pick on 74 they got everything u need there


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@May 3 2005, 10:58 AM
> *U SHOULD GO 2 THE HANGOUT .
> [snapback]3088484[/snapback]​*


Where the fuck is that at? I kept posting, whats the jumps off for the weekends and shit and everyone ignored me all I saw wasthe gay regal with butterfly


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@May 2 2005, 05:21 PM
> *Wat wuz up wit buddy jammin 2 some fukin Michael Jackson Beat It @ the Hangout, WTF?!?
> [snapback]3086036[/snapback]​*


MICHAEL JACKSON IS DA FUNK!....BETTER THAN WAT MOST ****** PULL IN WITH SOME GAY ASS MAMAMAMELA PINGA BULLSHIT..


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 3 2005, 12:20 PM
> *MICHAEL JACKSON IS DA FUNK!....BETTER THAN WAT MOST ****** PULL IN WITH SOME GAY  ASS MAMAMAMELA PINGA BULLSHIT..
> [snapback]3089168[/snapback]​*


LISTENING TO SOME MICHAEL SH*T IS OFF THE HOOK, ITS JUST KEEPIN IT REAL HOMIE, MONTHS FROM NOW, U'LL SEE PEOPLE ROLLIN LISTENING TO SH*T LIKE THAT.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 3 2005, 02:20 PM
> *MICHAEL JACKSON IS DA FUNK!....BETTER THAN WAT MOST ****** PULL IN WITH SOME GAY  ASS MAMAMAMELA PINGA BULLSHIT..
> [snapback]3089168[/snapback]​*


Yea he is da funk but da kid is probably a chamack and he doesnt know bout da ole skool


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 3 2005, 12:20 PM
> *MICHAEL JACKSON IS DA FUNK!....BETTER THAN WAT MOST ****** PULL IN WITH SOME GAY  ASS MAMAMAMELA PINGA BULLSHIT..
> [snapback]3089168[/snapback]​*


lolololololololololololololol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 2 2005, 07:25 PM
> *i guess it gon be lowriders only then?.... that dub show last year SUCKED wit a capital S... only club i saw there was mystik styles the rest was mierdaaaa
> [snapback]3086495[/snapback]​*


that show was tite....alotta raw azz rides and bad azz paint. i liked the show and the concert was tight.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@May 3 2005, 01:51 PM
> *LISTENING TO SOME MICHAEL SH*T IS OFF THE HOOK, ITS JUST KEEPIN IT REAL HOMIE, MONTHS FROM NOW, U'LL SEE PEOPLE ROLLIN LISTENING TO SH*T LIKE THAT.
> [snapback]3089291[/snapback]​*


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

tha DUB show was gangsta last year ....it had sum bad ass cars ,alot of goodlookin females,a bad ass concert, and best of all air conditioning :biggrin: 


tha picnic should be good but u guys should do it tha weekend after so u guys can pass out flyers at tha DUB show and get more ppl to come  

think about it also all tha photographers are gonna be at tha show so i think tha picnic should be switched to tha weekend after



my opinion


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Me personally I didnt like the DUB show last year.We didnt do the picnic date knowing it was the same as the show. We went on a mission 2 get permission 4 that date. So sorry who ever wants 2 go 2 the show go for it but the picnic still stands. i know a couple clubs that still say they are riding so w.e.


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

any one have an engine for sale 305 or 350????????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<< goin to the picnic... fuck that show... lowriders should support lowrider events.... not dub show...last year there was wut?... one lowrider?... that lac hitting a 3 wit the lambo doors it was like a 79... cameleon was it?.. it was wack... yeah the show had a nice concert but thats all... too much entrance fee... bad parking.. had to park like blocks away and walk...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2005, 01:47 PM
> **************************ATTENTION********************************
> 
> Sunday, June 12
> ...




If its a chassi u been workin on for 20 years bring it. THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT 
WELL I'LL BE OUT THERE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2005, 05:20 PM
> *Me personally  I didnt like the DUB show last year.We didnt do the picnic date knowing it was the same as the show. We went on a mission 2 get permission 4 that date. So sorry who ever wants 2 go 2 the show go for it but the picnic still stands. i know a couple clubs that still say they are riding so w.e.
> [snapback]3090791[/snapback]​*


   im there for sure


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@May 3 2005, 07:48 PM
> *any one have an engine for sale 305 or 350????????
> [snapback]3090893[/snapback]​*


carbed, tbi ? 

i got a couple blocks, and 1 complete 350


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

fuck the dub show if i wanted to see big rims i'd put big rims on my shit picnic all the way


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

If you got big rims go to the dub show...
but if your a real man ridding 13 or 14's
come to our picnic...

You guy's always complain that the only thing we got is the lowrider shows.
well now you got a fucking picnic to go to, so get ready...


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 4 2005, 05:37 AM
> *If you got big rims go to the dub show...
> but if your a real man ridding 13 or 14's
> come to our picnic...
> ...



thats str8!

We having a picnic over here in CHICAGO, also... Aug. 6th!


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

What's the purpose of going to the DUB show 
your going to pay $30 to get in, you have to buy food and drinks and your going to see the same cars you see everyday in the streets....
300C's/ Escalade's/ Magnum's and Hummer's on big rims...ugh

Personally I agree with my husband and Jayson, I wouldnt change the date... If you want free food, a good time and to see cars--> go to the PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

FUCKIT ITS TO HARD TO CHANGE THAT DATE YOU NEED TO CHANGE THE PERMIT FROM THE CITY.SO WHO EVER DOSENT GO THATS THERE PROBLEM,MY CLUB WILL BE THERE.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MAJESTICS CAR CLUB ORLANDO, IS COMIN THRU TO SUPPORT OUR BOYZ FROM ROLLERZ AND BLVD


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@May 4 2005, 09:33 AM
> *MAJESTICS CAR CLUB ORLANDO, IS COMIN THRU TO SUPPORT OUR BOYZ FROM ROLLERZ AND BLVD
> [snapback]3093628[/snapback]​*




uh oh...cisco's comin to town :ugh: 

lol... how ya doin'?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IM COO, KEEPIN IT REAL, U KNOW.....


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@May 4 2005, 09:49 AM
> *IM COO, KEEPIN IT REAL, U KNOW.....
> [snapback]3093716[/snapback]​*



and little man, hows he doin?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HE'S DOIN GOOD... GETTING BIG. HE'LL BE HITTING THE SWITCH AS SOON AS U KNOW IT.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT ON SATURDAY AT DA HANGOUT.


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@May 4 2005, 09:55 AM
> *HE'S DOIN GOOD... GETTING BIG. HE'LL BE HITTING THE SWITCH AS SOON AS U KNOW IT.
> [snapback]3093766[/snapback]​*



aawww :cheesy:


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

hhmm..Memorial Weekend comin up.. "Bugar" suggested that we rent for the weekend...wutcha think?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

jayson keep the same time and date your a low rider and all the low riders will show up and there wont be that many big cars there all goin to the dub show


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyways... last year the dub show was at night... or did evryone not notice that?...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

yea its at nyte but for the ppl who enter thier cars they cant take it 2 the picnic cause it was stuck inside the convention center


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

Picnic definately sounds better


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Depends on wat u lyke u choose


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@May 4 2005, 12:16 PM
> *Depends on wat u lyke u choose
> [snapback]3094499[/snapback]​*



heellooooo  
u going to the hangout?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

umm to the one this saturday yea i might go thier for a lil bit and then go 2 da beach its gonna be packed again


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@May 4 2005, 12:25 PM
> *umm to the one this saturday yea i might go thier for a lil bit and then go 2 da beach its gonna be packed again
> [snapback]3094526[/snapback]​*



cool beans...maybe i'll see ya there


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

maybe :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@May 4 2005, 12:44 PM
> *maybe  :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3094604[/snapback]​*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Yea it does depend on what u like. Who eva dont wanna go 2 da picnic we dont care! Fuck it! The ones that do one wanna go are more than welcome. Point blank its not changing. 11a.m.-6p.m. food,drinks,dj,bounce house 4 the kids.


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 4 2005, 01:14 PM
> *Yea it does depend on what u like. Who eva dont wanna go 2 da picnic we dont care! Fuck it! The ones that do one wanna go are more than welcome. Point blank its not changing. 11a.m.-6p.m. food,drinks,dj,bounce house 4 the kids.
> [snapback]3094765[/snapback]​*



cool beans


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 4 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Yea it does depend on what u like. Who eva dont wanna go 2 da picnic we dont care! Fuck it! The ones that do one wanna go are more than welcome. Point blank its not changing. 11a.m.-6p.m. food,drinks,dj,bounce house 4 the kids.
> [snapback]3094765[/snapback]​*


sounds great! ill be out there :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone do gold plating?... i know some one from lowlyfe did gold plating a few years ago he gave me his number to do some shit but i never called... i just need touch up some rims...


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 3 2005, 09:33 PM
> *carbed, tbi ?
> 
> i got a couple blocks, and 1 complete 350
> [snapback]3091099[/snapback]​*


how much for the complete 350??


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2005, 06:20 PM
> *Me personally  I didnt like the DUB show last year.We didnt do the picnic date knowing it was the same as the show. We went on a mission 2 get permission 4 that date. So sorry who ever wants 2 go 2 the show go for it but the picnic still stands. i know a couple clubs that still say they are riding so w.e.
> [snapback]3090791[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@May 4 2005, 04:18 PM
> *how much for the complete 350??
> [snapback]3095383[/snapback]​*


$600 carbed 350 pick it up in deep florida city ran well when i pulled it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 4 2005, 03:26 PM
> *$600 carbed 350 pick it up in deep florida city ran well when i pulled it
> [snapback]3095437[/snapback]​*


wit tranny or not?...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 4 2005, 04:32 PM
> *wit tranny or not?...
> [snapback]3095473[/snapback]​*


no tranny i ripped the motor from a truck for the 700r4


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@May 3 2005, 02:12 PM
> *Yea he is da funk but da kid is probably a chamack and he doesnt know bout da ole skool
> [snapback]3089356[/snapback]​*


a cuz ain't no chamack roun hea, jus not my style of cruisin & jammin music, i'll pull up listenin 2 some Sugar Hill Gang & Doug E. Fresh type of gangsta ol skool b4 i pull up wit dat MJ, next thing u kno all yall gonna pull up 2 da hangout wit billie jean....LOL w.e. meng. Watever floats ur boat, yakno whad im sayin


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@May 4 2005, 01:12 PM
> *yea its at nyte but for the ppl who enter thier cars they cant take it 2 the picnic cause it was stuck inside the convention center
> [snapback]3094462[/snapback]​*



any way the dub show only lets car or trucks with 18's or higher they don't like
13s or 14s in the show even tho i liked it but this year fuck it, i'm going to the picnic


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

If everything gonna b gravy (weather, beef, w.e.) I'll head out there wit my daughter & wifey. I'm still debating whether 2 go low or ride high, But I sho is fuk ain't payin $30 , & den $3 or $4 a bottle of "BUD"!!! Fuk dat go 2 the airfield wit bottles of rum & tequila....Heienken's r a must...


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

...


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

bored, just showin off my daughter, lexi... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

so anyone??? gold plating?????.......


shit 600 for a 350 wit no tranny... that better be a lt 1 or suttin... or be "hooked up"...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn we already committed 2 the dub show..would like 2 b at the picnic though..hope ur shit goes str8. good luck


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

come on... somebody out there has to do gold plating...lol i just needa touch up some rims asap... let me knowwwww


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

for sale $400
radio-pioneer premier 
2-12' swiss audio
power cap
and punch 500 amp

for more details pm me


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 4 2005, 06:58 PM
> *so anyone??? gold plating?????.......
> shit 600 for a 350 wit no tranny... that better be a lt 1 or suttin... or be "hooked up"...
> [snapback]3096024[/snapback]​*



not an LT1, and it has a mild cam with a few other little tricks, nothing big. Its going into a Cut


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 4 2005, 02:14 PM
> *Yea it does depend on what u like. Who eva dont wanna go 2 da picnic we dont care! Fuck it! The ones that do one wanna go are more than welcome. Point blank its not changing. 11a.m.-6p.m. food,drinks,dj,bounce house 4 the kids.
> [snapback]3094765[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@May 4 2005, 03:19 PM
> *a cuz ain't no chamack roun hea, jus not my style of cruisin & jammin music, i'll pull up listenin 2 some Sugar Hill Gang & Doug E. Fresh type of gangsta ol skool b4 i pull up wit dat MJ, next thing u kno all yall gonna pull up 2 da hangout wit billie jean....LOL w.e. meng. Watever floats ur boat, yakno whad im sayin
> [snapback]3095668[/snapback]​*


HAHA I DO JAM TO BILLIE JEAN AND BEAT IT WHEN I PULL IN!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hope this rain calms down for the cruise this sunday :angry:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

yo my homie crashed his 442 cutty this weekend selling engin for $250 nothing happend to the enging oil filter broke cutty for sale 2 needs front clip,passenger side fender and door nrrds to be repalce i think the frame is fucked up to im gonna tear it aprt for my bros t-top any body intrested on some parts or in a good condition euro cilp for a cutty for $175 in miami let me know


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

PICNIC


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

damn dog,why it gotta be on that date 4.ill probaly hit up the show in the morning,and the picnic in the afternoon.choices choices choices.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

picnic


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

Can't wait


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

at benihana after dmx video shoot  :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone need a car painted eh?....


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

george!!!! lol
waazzaaa


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

vert cut is serious....


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@May 5 2005, 02:35 PM
> *at benihana after  dmx video shoot   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3100419[/snapback]​*


to bad they only use 2 cars :dunno:


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

hhmm. Bennihana...i think i remember that day


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@May 5 2005, 02:41 PM
> *george!!!! lol
> waazzaaa
> [snapback]3100446[/snapback]​*


wazzup......working hard :roflmao:


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@May 5 2005, 02:45 PM
> *wazzup......working hard  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3100467[/snapback]​*



shut up..lol... i will be now cuz of what i told u earlier :angry:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@May 5 2005, 02:45 PM
> *shut up..lol... i will be now cuz of what i told u earlier :angry:
> [snapback]3100470[/snapback]​*


lol  fuck it make that money


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@May 5 2005, 03:42 PM
> *to bad they only use 2 cars :dunno:
> [snapback]3100453[/snapback]​*


what cars did they use?


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@May 5 2005, 02:50 PM
> *lol  fuck it make that money
> [snapback]3100490[/snapback]​*



yea..so i can be big ballin' like u and talk alot...u know, going to shoot outs and drive by's...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the purple lac and the lime green 2 door...


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@May 5 2005, 02:51 PM
> *yea..so i can be big ballin' like u and talk alot...u know, going to shoot outs and drive by's...
> [snapback]3100495[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :guns: lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i kinda got mad they only used 2 cars... they called me up "hi im callin from the DMX video shoot how many cars can u get to come down here and how fast can they get here?" so i expected them to have like a big scene for all the cars so i called a few people n told em to go and then they ended up only using 2 cars... talkin bout take as many as can go...


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 5 2005, 02:58 PM
> *i kinda got mad they only used 2 cars... they called me up "hi im callin from the DMX video shoot how many cars can u get to come down here and how fast can they get here?" so i expected them to have like a big scene for all the cars so i called a few people n told em to go and then they ended up only using 2 cars... talkin bout take as many as can go...
> [snapback]3100526[/snapback]​*


i know that shit sucks but fuck it


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

What day was that shoot?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 5 2005, 03:58 PM
> *i kinda got mad they only used 2 cars... they called me up "hi im callin from the DMX video shoot how many cars can u get to come down here and how fast can they get here?" so i expected them to have like a big scene for all the cars so i called a few people n told em to go and then they ended up only using 2 cars... talkin bout take as many as can go...
> [snapback]3100526[/snapback]​*



they need options, for the 2 fast 2 furious they had like 50 patrol cars, they only used 15.


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@May 5 2005, 03:01 PM
> *What day was that shoot?
> [snapback]3100542[/snapback]​*



sunday


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

bored some more pics of same day


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gfdgfd


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2005, 04:11 PM
> *gfdgfd
> [snapback]3100575[/snapback]​*


pink regal has a nice stance there, you gonna sell it or keep it as is and ride for a while being that its retired?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THATS ENOUGH OF MY BOREDOM 4 NOW


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 5 2005, 02:15 PM
> *pink regal has a nice stance there, you gonna sell it or keep it as is and ride for a while being that its retired?
> [snapback]3100596[/snapback]​*


THANX. ITS 4SALE. IF I SELL IT COOL IF NOT THEN IT WILL STAY THE SAME. SAVING 4 A NEW PROJECT


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2005, 03:16 PM
> *THANX. ITS 4SALE. IF I SELL IT COOL IF NOT THEN IT WILL STAY THE SAME. SAVING 4 A NEW PROJECT
> [snapback]3100610[/snapback]​*


new project :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

pics from the dmx shoot fucking pigs always in the way


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

on the way to eat


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

were there


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

the ballerz


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ride ready to paint...weather fukin up the process...heres a pic i took a few dyas ago....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 5 2005, 01:58 PM
> *i kinda got mad they only used 2 cars... they called me up "hi im callin from the DMX video shoot how many cars can u get to come down here and how fast can they get here?" so i expected them to have like a big scene for all the cars so i called a few people n told em to go and then they ended up only using 2 cars... talkin bout take as many as can go...
> [snapback]3100526[/snapback]​*


should of let us know in advance :angry:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heres another progress pic of the hood...stil la lil ways to go...mostly detailing...cars,building and background have to b finished up


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Next From Bowtie South


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Bowtie South, its all about the details :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam bowtie south always busting out with clean ass rides!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 5 2005, 08:39 PM
> *dam bowtie south always busting out with clean ass rides!
> [snapback]3101887[/snapback]​*


this is just the begining


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

does anybody have a full stack of coils laying around for cheap? I need some if anyone got some let me know
aim s/n: japSW20


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 5 2005, 09:16 PM
> *heres another progress pic of the hood...stil la lil ways to go...mostly detailing...cars,building and background have to b finished up
> [snapback]3101555[/snapback]​*


damn that hood fuckin nice :biggrin: :biggrin: what type of airbrush gun do you use ?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 5 2005, 08:04 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Bowtie South, its all about the details :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3101734[/snapback]​*


hey i love the detail works on the frame you guys are doing it big .. .fuking big props on this impy frame


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 5 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Next From Bowtie South
> [snapback]3101713[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 5 2005, 09:39 PM
> *dam bowtie south always busting out with clean ass rides!
> [snapback]3101887[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanx, and still more to come............


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 6 2005, 12:24 AM
> *hey i love the detail works on the frame you guys are doing it big .. .fuking big props on this impy frame
> [snapback]3102463[/snapback]​*


FRAME COLOR MATCHS YOUR CAR PRETTY GOOD.........

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANX FOR THE PROPS


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@May 5 2005, 08:32 PM
> *damn that hood fuckin nice :biggrin:  :biggrin: what type of airbrush gun do you use ?
> [snapback]3102113[/snapback]​*


thanx 4 the props....i dont know what kinda gun he uses...im not the one doing it. hes tryin 2 get his name out there and he gonna have some good prices so ill let ya'll know wuzza


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

that hood is crazy, and details on the hood is like that, then i cant wait to see the rest


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OYE DE PINGA THAT HOOD IS COMING OUT BAD AS FUCK YO GOOD LUCK WITH THE CAR


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 6 2005, 08:02 PM
> *thanx 4 the props....i dont know what kinda gun he uses...im not the one doing it. hes tryin 2 get his name out there and he gonna have some good prices so ill let ya'll know wuzza
> [snapback]3106485[/snapback]​*


good looking out


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

yuh meng tight work 2 all ya'll comin out wit some gangsta shyt... Does N E body kno wat song they shot tha DMX video 4?


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 5 2005, 07:16 PM
> *heres another progress pic of the hood...stil la lil ways to go...mostly detailing...cars,building and background have to b finished up
> [snapback]3101555[/snapback]​*


looking good :thumbsup: are u goin to have it ready 4 the picnic


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 5 2005, 08:00 PM
> *Next From Bowtie South
> [snapback]3101713[/snapback]​*


dammmmmm :0 nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@May 7 2005, 10:45 AM
> *looking good :thumbsup: are u goin to have it ready 4 the picnic
> [snapback]3108845[/snapback]​*


yeah car should b done by then but im goin 2 the dub show


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@May 7 2005, 07:20 PM
> *
> [snapback]3109673[/snapback]​*



not me cuz its el dia de las mamas lol


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

Are you having a phychological emergency?
having suicidal thoughts?
call
R&D customs 786 - 317 - 4140
florida city fl


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

Lifez a Gamble
Primos CC
Homestead FL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Downtown Evening.....


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

looks good with the skirts seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 8 2005, 10:19 AM
> *looks good with the skirts seth
> [snapback]3110923[/snapback]​*


Thanks Ant!

I see you got yourself a new toy from the looks of your avatar.. I got mine last saturday! Got 1,000rds and 6/20round boxes of Corbon JHP's for it.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2005, 03:52 AM
> * Downtown Evening.....
> [snapback]3110776[/snapback]​*


thats a tite ass pic....lookin good...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 8 2005, 11:59 AM
> *thats a tite ass pic....lookin good...
> [snapback]3111091[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 7 2005, 03:37 PM
> *yeah car should b done by then but im goin 2 the dub show
> [snapback]3109517[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: So ur putting big rims 4 the show? :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Just asking cuz from what i heard u need rims bigger than 18's 2 enter.


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Thanks Ant!
> 
> I see you got yourself a new toy from the looks of your avatar.. I got mine last saturday! Got  1,000rds and 6/20round boxes of Corbon JHP's for it.
> [snapback]3111067[/snapback]​*


DAMN MY ***** I SEE YOU ANT FUCKIN AROUND :machinegun: :machinegun: THATS THE TYPE OF SHIT ILL NEED ONE I GET MY BOX CHEVY BECUSE THESE MIAMI STREET ANT NO FUCKIN GAME....ONE OF MY CUZINS HOMEBOYZ GOT SHOT 2 TIMES FOR HIS MONTE CARLO THAT WAS ON 22" ..BUT ANYWAS BE CARE FULL SO THAT THAM PIGSS DONT FUCKIN SEE THAT SHIT...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 8 2005, 10:47 AM
> *:
> 
> Just asking cuz from what i heard u need rims bigger than 18's 2 enter.
> [snapback]3111180[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 26 2005, 01:37 PM
> *Evryone hit up the Cruise the sunday after cinco de mayo at 6:00 pm evryone meet up at the old walmart on 57th.starts at walmart on 57th... rides south down 57th till 49 st... make a left and ride down to le jeune... then hit a right and go south till u get to the highway that leads to watson... then stops at watson...so evryone can chill and hop and wutnot then right back on highway to the beach
> lets show evryone whats up with the lowriders hit up the beach hard!...
> 
> ...


so whos riding!?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ill be there,look like everyone else forgot bout it


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 8 2005, 03:50 PM
> *ill be there,look like everyone else forgot bout it
> [snapback]3111799[/snapback]​*


SEE IF SOMEONE CALLS LANCE TO RECORD.....
CUZ IT WILL BE POINT LESS AND WE NEED THAT LOWRIDER EDITON TO COME OUT ALREADY


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

i need to sell got a three pump setup with 12 brand new batteries need money got everything


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@May 8 2005, 03:11 PM
> *DAMN MY ***** I SEE YOU ANT FUCKIN AROUND  :machinegun:  :machinegun: THATS THE TYPE OF SHIT ILL NEED ONE I GET MY BOX CHEVY BECUSE THESE MIAMI STREET ANT NO FUCKIN GAME....ONE OF MY CUZINS HOMEBOYZ GOT SHOT 2 TIMES FOR HIS MONTE CARLO THAT WAS ON 22" ..BUT ANYWAS BE CARE FULL SO THAT THAM PIGSS  DONT FUCKIN SEE THAT SHIT...
> [snapback]3111495[/snapback]​*


 :uh: 

The pic of the AK in the front seat was a joke, taken inside of my garage...There is nothing Illegal with owning an AK-47, I have no problems with the police, I am on their side.  I am very strict as to following Local, State, and Federal Laws when it comes to firearms.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2005, 06:26 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> The pic of the AK in the front seat was a joke, taken inside of my garage...There is nothing Illegal with owning an AK-47, I have no problems with the police, I am on their side.   I am very strict as to following Local, State, and Federal Laws when it comes to firearms.
> [snapback]3112519[/snapback]​*


they still got that three step rule for guns?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

went to the "cruise" and only 2 people showed up.lol


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Thanks Ant!
> 
> I see you got yourself a new toy from the looks of your avatar.. I got mine last saturday! Got  1,000rds and 6/20round boxes of Corbon JHP's for it.
> [snapback]3111067[/snapback]​*



Yea thats my new baby, 1954 Russian SKS matching everything, and its a shooter, shoots veeeeery nice, the free-floating firing pin is alot of fun also, very good home defense. My next couple of guns are going to be an AK and a USG handgun that will shoot a rifle round, with 60% less recoil than a 9 mm, and that can be as accurate as a long range rifle, only available to law enforcement :biggrin: 

that is niiiiiiiice, what did you pay for it? and where is it from?

im looking at one from Yugo for about $250 but needs a few things, definately no where near as nice as that one. Is that the only gun you got? I got tons of shit, if I said people would think im crazy :biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

camera was tripn only got like 3 piks from the hangout lastnight .....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 8 2005, 09:47 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  So ur putting big rims 4  the show?  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Just asking cuz from what i heard u need rims bigger than 18's 2 enter.
> [snapback]3111180[/snapback]​*


naw im not puttin big rims on my ride...wont do that 2 my ride...im takin the car cuz u can go just to display...so i figure might as well pay 25.00 to enter my ride and get two tickets to the concert.


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 8 2005, 09:09 PM
> *naw im not puttin big rims on my ride...wont do that 2 my ride...im takin the car cuz u can go just to display...so i figure might as well pay 25.00 to enter my ride and get two tickets to the concert.
> [snapback]3112807[/snapback]​*



i personally think the picnic will be better


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@May 8 2005, 08:10 PM
> *i personally think the picnic will be better
> [snapback]3112815[/snapback]​*


might b...might not b..who knows..definatly the picnic will have more lowriders...but i want to hit up the concert...last year the concert was tight...besides all the cars at the picnic will b at the next picnic or the grove.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 8 2005, 08:17 PM
> *might b...might not b..who knows..definatly the picnic will have more lowriders...but i want to hit up the concert...last year the concert was tight...besides all the cars at the picnic will b at the next picnic or the grove.
> [snapback]3112831[/snapback]​*



YEA UR RIGHT THE CARS WILL BE AT THE NEXT PICNIC OR THE GROVE. AND OF COURSE THE PICNIC MIGHT NOT BE BETTER IF THESE LOWRIDERS DONT SUPPORT OTHER LOWRIDER EVENTS THEN AINT SHIT GONE HAPPEN. JUST WAT I SEE. BUT THEN AGAIN IT AINT MY THING TO GO SPEND $25+ TO MAKE THE NI99AZ IN THE CONCERT GET RICHER AND ALSO 2 SEE CARS LIKE BENZ,BMW, ETC.. THAT I CANT AFFORD. BUT HEY DIFFERENT STROKES 4 DIFFERENT FOLKS.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 8 2005, 10:43 PM
> *YEA UR RIGHT THE CARS WILL BE AT THE NEXT PICNIC OR THE GROVE. AND OF COURSE THE PICNIC MIGHT NOT BE BETTER IF THESE LOWRIDERS DONT SUPPORT OTHER LOWRIDER EVENTS THEN AINT SHIT GONE HAPPEN. JUST WAT I SEE. BUT THEN AGAIN IT AINT MY THING TO GO SPEND $25+ TO MAKE THE NI99AZ IN THE CONCERT GET RICHER AND ALSO 2 SEE CARS LIKE BENZ,BMW, ETC.. THAT I CANT AFFORD. BUT HEY DIFFERENT STROKES 4 DIFFERENT FOLKS.
> [snapback]3112913[/snapback]​*



man this is miami, its a way of life, local shit will never amount to anything with non-local shit always around. People gonna choose what's always not around, but they gonna complain about local shit being shit. I ain't calling anyone out or pointing fingers, but its as simple as that.


----------



## STICH87 (Mar 3, 2005)

WILL BE GOING TO THE PICNIC. NO ENTRANCE FEE... FREE FOOD.. NO PARKIN FEE.. ME PERSONALLY I WANNA SUPPORT LOWRIDER EVENTS. AND ITS IN THE HOOD "DONT HAVE TO TRAVEL THAT FAR IF I GET DRUNK" :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

THE MAJESTICS ORLANDO WILL BE OUT THERE, IF GOD PERMITTS US!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ALL OF STRAIGHT PIMPIN WILL BE THERE,A PICNIC IS ALWAYS BETTER THAN A SHOW.AND WHERE THERE HAVING IT IS THE BEST SPOT DONT NEED TO WORRY ABOUT PARKING . :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@May 9 2005, 09:34 AM
> *ALL OF STRAIGHT PIMPIN WILL BE THERE,A PICNIC IS ALWAYS BETTER THAN A SHOW.AND WHERE THERE HAVING IT IS THE BEST SPOT DONT NEED TO WORRY ABOUT PARKING .  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3114441[/snapback]​*


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I''ll be there


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@May 8 2005, 03:33 PM
> *SEE IF SOMEONE CALLS LANCE TO RECORD.....
> CUZ  IT WILL BE POINT LESS AND WE NEED THAT LOWRIDER EDITON TO COME OUT ALREADY
> [snapback]3111946[/snapback]​*


wtf does lance going to video tape have to do wit anything.. fuck that shit so you're sayin... its pointless to have a hangout if lance doesnt go to video tape it?.... fuck it no one should hop agaisnt eachother... cause lance isnt going to be there... fuckkkkk thattttt aint it obvious he gave up filming lowriders? he had to follow the trends if he wants to make his money on the videos... hes already on wut vol. 3?... 2 and 3 all big rimmers.... vol.1 was half n half....fuck that shit.... fuk a damn video you act like its getttin played on mtv n shit... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@May 5 2005, 07:53 AM
> *picnic
> 
> 
> ...


i WILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY MAJECTICS BROTHERS ORLANDO CHAPTER


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

HIGH-END CUSTOMS  detail is a must!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@May 9 2005, 10:56 AM
> *HIGH-END CUSTOMS   detail is a must!
> [snapback]3115075[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 9 2005, 11:22 AM
> *wtf does lance going to video tape have to do wit anything.. fuck that shit so you're sayin... its pointless to have a hangout if lance doesnt go to video tape it?.... fuck it no one should hop agaisnt eachother... cause lance isnt going to be there... fuckkkkk thattttt aint it obvious he gave up filming lowriders? he had to follow the trends if he wants to make his money on the videos... hes already on wut vol. 3?... 2 and 3 all big rimmers.... vol.1 was half n half....fuck that shit.... fuk a damn video you act like its getttin played on mtv n shit... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3114944[/snapback]​*


IT AINT GOIN TO BE ON MTV BUT AM TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THOOSE TRUUCHAS AND CALI SWANGIN VIDEOS AND SEEING OTHER CITIES REPRESENTIN.. AND LANCE DOSNT HAVE ENOUGH FOOTAGE TO COME OUT WITH THE LOWRIDER EDITON..CUZ NO 1 PUTS THERE EFFORT TO THROW PICNICS AND RIDE OUTS........BET THAT UP TO R.O & BLVD ACES FOR TROWING A PICNIC.... AND SHOW WHAT WE GOT IN MIAMI AND ALL OTHER CLUBS TRYIN TO GET EVENTS GOING. AND PROPS FOR CLUBS THAT ARE TRYING.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@May 9 2005, 11:44 AM
> *IT AINT GOIN TO BE ON MTV BUT AM TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THOOSE TRUUCHAS AND CALI SWANGIN VIDEOS AND SEEING OTHER CITIES REPRESENTIN..  AND LANCE DOSNT HAVE ENOUGH FOOTAGE TO COME OUT WITH  THE LOWRIDER EDITON..CUZ NO 1 PUTS THERE EFFORT TO THROW PICNICS AND RIDE OUTS........BET THAT UP TO R.O &  BLVD ACES FOR TROWING A PICNIC.... AND SHOW WHAT WE GOT IN MIAMI AND ALL OTHER CLUBS TRYIN TO GET EVENTS GOING. AND PROPS FOR CLUBS THAT ARE TRYING.
> [snapback]3115489[/snapback]​*



No doubt about that. but its true Lance jumped on the big rimmed band wagon like most ppl. He dont got enough footage cuz he dont want it.!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2005, 01:30 PM
> *No doubt about that. but its true Lance jumped on the big rimmed band wagon like most ppl. He dont got enough footage cuz he dont want it.!
> [snapback]3115714[/snapback]​*


HAVE U GUYS TALKED TO TRUCCHA?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 8 2005, 10:31 PM
> *they still got that three step rule for guns?
> [snapback]3112706[/snapback]​*


yes,unless you are LE, or CCW of course.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 8 2005, 10:36 PM
> *Yea thats my new baby, 1954 Russian SKS matching everything, and its a shooter, shoots veeeeery nice, the free-floating firing pin is alot of fun also, very good home defense. My next couple of guns are going to be an AK and a USG handgun that will shoot a rifle round, with 60% less recoil than a 9 mm, and that can be as accurate as a long range rifle, only available to law enforcement :biggrin:
> 
> that is niiiiiiiice, what did you pay for it? and where is it from?
> ...


cool.  

No, i have several mostly semi-auto carry guns....Got this Springfield XD-9mm subcompact for sale for $450 with brandnew Trijicon Night sights just put on. Ive have been to the range 2x with it. Like brandnew.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where is the Opa-locka airfield at?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ill be out at the picnic. 
what was the turn out of the cruise on sunday?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@May 9 2005, 12:51 PM
> *ill be out at the picnic.
> what was the turn out of the cruise on sunday?
> [snapback]3115867[/snapback]​*


 :uh: 3 cars,all happend to be white looked like a kkk meet,no one showed after being there for about 3 hours :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn. that drive was a bit to much (gas) and to top it off it was mothers day.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 9 2005, 02:42 PM
> *cool.
> 
> No, i have several mostly semi-auto carry guns....Got this Springfield XD-9mm subcompact for sale for $450 with brandnew Trijicon Night sights just put on. Ive have been to the range 2x with it. Like brandnew.
> [snapback]3115813[/snapback]​*



is that a 40? how many rounds does it hold? and is it like a glock trigger safety?


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@May 9 2005, 02:44 PM
> *IT AINT GOIN TO BE ON MTV BUT AM TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THOOSE TRUUCHAS AND CALI SWANGIN VIDEOS AND SEEING OTHER CITIES REPRESENTIN..  AND LANCE DOSNT HAVE ENOUGH FOOTAGE TO COME OUT WITH  THE LOWRIDER EDITON..CUZ NO 1 PUTS THERE EFFORT TO THROW PICNICS AND RIDE OUTS........BET THAT UP TO R.O &  BLVD ACES FOR TROWING A PICNIC.... AND SHOW WHAT WE GOT IN MIAMI AND ALL OTHER CLUBS TRYIN TO GET EVENTS GOING. AND PROPS FOR CLUBS THAT ARE TRYING.
> [snapback]3115489[/snapback]​*


Keep me in mind! I'm gonna start my own line of lowrider DVD's. I'm not gonna speak about it too much.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 8 2005, 08:43 PM
> *YEA UR RIGHT THE CARS WILL BE AT THE NEXT PICNIC OR THE GROVE. AND OF COURSE THE PICNIC MIGHT NOT BE BETTER IF THESE LOWRIDERS DONT SUPPORT OTHER LOWRIDER EVENTS THEN AINT SHIT GONE HAPPEN. JUST WAT I SEE. BUT THEN AGAIN IT AINT MY THING TO GO SPEND $25+ TO MAKE THE NI99AZ IN THE CONCERT GET RICHER AND ALSO 2 SEE CARS LIKE BENZ,BMW, ETC.. THAT I CANT AFFORD. BUT HEY DIFFERENT STROKES 4 DIFFERENT FOLKS.
> [snapback]3112913[/snapback]​*


dont get shit twisted homeboy...if u know me u would know i go to every lowrider event and support lowriding as much az possible...but like i said b-4 we commited to dub mag already. trust me i wish i could go but i also gotta support my car club which is not all lowriders. and bout payin 25.00 for the show ...u know that aint a bad price cuz lowrider charges us the same shit with a wack as concert. i cant afford beamers and benzes but i do like to c the custom work on cars no matter what rides they are...except 4 rice burners....so good luck wit ur picnic i hope it is a success.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: YO FUCK IT IF THEY DON'T WANT TO GO BETTER FOR ME MORE FOOD LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 YO WHAT HAS HAPPEND TO UCE THEY LIKE HAVE DISAPPEARED OH WELL 
ARE THEY INVITED TO THE PICNIC


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 9 2005, 05:41 PM
> *:0 YO WHAT HAS HAPPEND TO UCE THEY LIKE HAVE DISAPPEARED OH WELL
> ARE THEY INVITED TO THE PICNIC
> [snapback]3116986[/snapback]​*


OF COURSE THERE INVITED DANNY. LOL BUT I HEARD THEY DONT WANNA GO. O WELL!!! :biggrin: JUST CUZ THEY DONT WANNA GO DONT MEAN NUFFIN CUZ WHEN THEY DO THERES, WERE STILL RIDING! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 9 2005, 04:47 PM
> *dont get shit twisted homeboy...if u know me u would know i go to every lowrider event and support lowriding as much az possible...but like i said b-4 we commited to dub mag already. trust me i wish i could go but i also gotta support my car club which is not all lowriders. and bout payin 25.00 for the show ...u know that aint a bad price cuz lowrider charges us the same shit with a wack as concert. i cant afford beamers and benzes but i do like to c the custom work on cars no matter what rides they are...except 4 rice burners....so good luck wit ur picnic i hope it is a success.
> [snapback]3116812[/snapback]​*


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 9 2005, 06:41 PM
> *:0 YO WHAT HAS HAPPEND TO UCE THEY LIKE HAVE DISAPPEARED OH WELL
> ARE THEY INVITED TO THE PICNIC
> [snapback]3116986[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: Man, they cool w/ me...
"EVERYONE'S INVITED"


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hialeah305boyz_@May 8 2005, 05:45 PM
> *i need to sell got a three pump setup with 12 brand new batteries need money got everything
> [snapback]3112247[/snapback]​*


brand new in the box...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BIG I WAS UP I WAS JUST ASKING WHERE THEY BEEN


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STICH87_@May 9 2005, 08:14 AM
> *WILL BE GOING TO THE PICNIC. NO ENTRANCE FEE... FREE FOOD.. NO PARKIN FEE.. ME PERSONALLY I WANNA SUPPORT  LOWRIDER EVENTS. AND ITS IN THE HOOD "DONT HAVE TO TRAVEL THAT FAR IF I GET DRUNK" :biggrin:
> [snapback]3114358[/snapback]​*


Is this "VOTE FOR PEDRO" AKA "EL PELEADOR DE GALLINAS"
WHATS UP *****!


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 9 2005, 07:50 PM
> *Is this "VOTE FOR PEDRO" AKA "EL PELEADOR DE GALLINAS"
> WHATS UP *****!
> [snapback]3117318[/snapback]​*



hey...how are u? tell the wifey I say hi :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 9 2005, 06:50 PM
> *Is this "VOTE FOR PEDRO" AKA "EL PELEADOR DE GALLINAS"
> WHATS UP *****!
> [snapback]3117318[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@May 9 2005, 10:56 AM
> *HIGH-END CUSTOMS   detail is a must!
> [snapback]3115075[/snapback]​*





...................HIGH GRADE.............


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 9 2005, 07:41 PM
> *:0 YO WHAT HAS HAPPEND TO UCE THEY LIKE HAVE DISAPPEARED OH WELL
> ARE THEY INVITED TO THE PICNIC
> [snapback]3116986[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2005, 07:32 PM
> *OF COURSE THERE INVITED DANNY. LOL BUT I HEARD  THEY DONT WANNA GO. O WELL!!! :biggrin: JUST CUZ THEY DONT WANNA GO DONT MEAN NUFFIN CUZ WHEN THEY DO THERES, WERE STILL RIDING!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3117196[/snapback]​*


who said that? we where all planing on going


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@May 9 2005, 11:44 AM
> *IT AINT GOIN TO BE ON MTV BUT AM TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THOOSE TRUUCHAS AND CALI SWANGIN VIDEOS AND SEEING OTHER CITIES REPRESENTIN..  AND LANCE DOSNT HAVE ENOUGH FOOTAGE TO COME OUT WITH  THE LOWRIDER EDITON..CUZ NO 1 PUTS THERE EFFORT TO THROW PICNICS AND RIDE OUTS........BET THAT UP TO R.O &  BLVD ACES FOR TROWING A PICNIC.... AND SHOW WHAT WE GOT IN MIAMI AND ALL OTHER CLUBS TRYIN TO GET EVENTS GOING. AND PROPS FOR CLUBS THAT ARE TRYING.
> [snapback]3115489[/snapback]​*


who said we aint representing.miami was never on the map for having hook up cars,and now everybody knows who realy started the big rim shit.M.I.A.Lance put us on the map wit east coast ryders.before that all we were known for is having south beach.little rims was a west coast thing,but ya must of forgot it.i still like small rims,but ya gotta remember not to hate on something we started in miami.you say we gotta show what we got at the picnic,how can we do that when there is a car show the same day.not everyone is gonna be able to make it 2 both.oyeah ,and i bet if lances video were to come out on mtv.you would be saying the oppisite.alot of ppl dont like small rims no more cause they so damn cheap.i spent alot of money on several sets of DAYTONs ,and it bothered me that i spent all that money and the next ***** didnt even spent half of what i did,and his rims get just ass many props as mine.peace


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@May 9 2005, 10:21 PM
> *who said that? we where all planing on going
> [snapback]3118077[/snapback]​*



I guess the one spreading the info was wrong. but thats good anywayz


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 10 2005, 08:43 AM
> *who said we aint representing.miami was never on the map for having hook up cars,and now everybody knows who realy started the big rim shit.M.I.A.Lance put us on the map wit east coast ryders.before that all we were known for is having south beach.little rims was a west coast thing,but ya must of forgot it.i still like small rims,but ya gotta remember not to hate on something we started in miami.you say we gotta show what we got at the picnic,how can we do that when there is a car show the same day.not everyone is gonna be able to make it 2 both.oyeah ,and i bet if lances video were to come out on mtv.you would be saying the oppisite.alot of ppl dont like small rims no more cause they so damn cheap.i spent alot of money on several sets of DAYTONs ,and it bothered me that i spent all that money and the next ***** didnt even spent half of what i did,and his rims get just ass many props as mine.peace
> [snapback]3118822[/snapback]​*


   :thumbsup:


----------



## STICH87 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 9 2005, 08:50 PM
> *Is this "VOTE FOR PEDRO" AKA "EL PELEADOR DE GALLINAS"
> WHATS UP *****!
> [snapback]3117318[/snapback]​*


WUZZUH WHOODEY... WHAT THE HELL IS EL PELEADOR DE GALLINAS MEAN?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Pedro the u fight chickens(lol) wuzza ni99a


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 10 2005, 08:48 AM
> *Pedro the u fight chickens(lol) wuzza ni99a
> [snapback]3119390[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

You don't remember when you got drunk at tampa...
and grandpa said you look like un peleador de gallinas...

peleador de gallinas: 1.- a prized chicken fighter; 2.- one who organizes fights between chicken's; 3.- One who's occupation consists of chicken fighting...

now do you understand... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 10 2005, 10:41 AM
> *You don't remember when you got drunk at tampa...
> and grandpa said you look like un peleador de gallinas...
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## STICH87 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 10 2005, 10:48 AM
> *Pedro the u fight chickens(lol) wuzza ni99a
> [snapback]3119390[/snapback]​*


WHUZZUH WHOODEY


----------



## STICH87 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 10 2005, 11:41 AM
> *You don't remember when you got drunk at tampa...
> and grandpa said you look like un peleador de gallinas...
> 
> ...



DAMN U STILL REMEMBER THAT, I FORGOT ABOUT IT, THATS WHY I DIDNT KNOW WHAT U WERE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 10 2005, 07:59 AM
> *I guess the one spreading the info was wrong. but thats good anywayz
> [snapback]3118882[/snapback]​*


yea thats how it usally goes but will be there


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 9 2005, 06:41 PM
> *:0 YO WHAT HAS HAPPEND TO UCE THEY LIKE HAVE DISAPPEARED OH WELL
> ARE THEY INVITED TO THE PICNIC
> [snapback]3116986[/snapback]​*


yeah man everybody is INVITED   the more people be there the better it is


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

any1 have pics of the green blazer from miami


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@May 9 2005, 10:56 AM
> *HIGH-END CUSTOMS   detail is a must!
> [snapback]3115075[/snapback]​*


Let's see some details on that 61?, or more details on that frame?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@May 10 2005, 04:22 PM
> *any1 have pics of the green blazer from miami
> [snapback]3121392[/snapback]​*


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i wanna see some more pics of bowties works from the south. anyone?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 10 2005, 11:44 PM
> *i wanna see some more pics of bowties works from the south. anyone?
> [snapback]3122676[/snapback]​*


IF YOU WANNA SEE MORE JUST WAIT TILL JAN. 06

IF YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SEE NOW YOUR GONNA LOVE WHAT WE BRING TO MIAMI...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 10 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Let's see some details on that 61?, or more details on that frame?
> [snapback]3122173[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 9 2005, 06:20 PM
> *is that a 40? how many rounds does it hold? and is it like a glock trigger safety?
> [snapback]3116556[/snapback]​*


 9mm,10+1 yes like a glock but has the beavertail safety aswell on the backstrap for added safety.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

well january is pretty far ... but hey .. pics wont hurt bueno.lol. jk dalee yall doing the damn thang.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 10 2005, 11:58 PM
> *well january is pretty far ... but hey .. pics wont hurt bueno.lol. jk dalee yall doing the damn thang.
> [snapback]3122744[/snapback]​*


JUST COME BY THE SHOP ANYTIME, YOUR MORE THAN WELCOMED......

BUT YOU KNOW CANT POST TO MUCH, REMEMBER THERES ALOT OF ****** TRYING TO GET THE IMPALA CROWN.... SO IM KEEPING MY SURPRISES


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 10 2005, 11:02 PM
> *JUST COME BY THE SHOP ANYTIME, YOUR MORE THAN WELCOMED......
> 
> BUT YOU KNOW CANT POST TO MUCH, REMEMBER THERES ALOT OF ****** TRYING TO GET THE IMPALA CROWN.... SO IM KEEPING MY SURPRISES
> [snapback]3122757[/snapback]​*


ni99a TRUST ME I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN!!! ill be passing by the shop soon i need a couple of stupid lil things here and there so thanks for the hospitality bro. lol.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Theres going to be a show this weekend at the moment its for hot rods and any modified cars lets see id we can get a bunch of lowriders out there we must represent on this web site theres information http://flamingoroadchurch.com/calendar/index.htm


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@May 11 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Theres going to be a show this weekend at the moment its for hot rods and any modified cars lets see id we can get  a bunch of lowriders out there we must represent  on this web site theres information http://flamingoroadchurch.com/calendar/index.htm
> [snapback]3125974[/snapback]​*



lets see how many low riders we can get out here i personally am going the more lowriders d better


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

YO IS 407 COMING TO THE PICNIC IT WOULD BE NICE FOR THEM TO COME OUT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@May 10 2005, 05:22 PM
> *any1 have pics of the green blazer from miami
> [snapback]3121392[/snapback]​*



HERE U GO


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

chek ur pm's SIXONEFORLIFE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

cant wait to slap these on again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@May 11 2005, 02:34 PM
> *lets see how many low riders we can get  out here i personally am going the more lowriders d better
> [snapback]3125982[/snapback]​*


how many people plan on going? if a couple of lolo's go i might go up there.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 10 2005, 11:53 PM
> *IF YOU WANNA SEE MORE JUST WAIT TILL JAN. 06
> 
> IF YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SEE NOW YOUR GONNA LOVE WHAT WE BRING TO MIAMI...
> [snapback]3122716[/snapback]​*



OK LETS SPEED IT UP!!!! BUT YOU'LL HAVE TO BUY A PLANE TICKET TO VEGAS TO SEE :0


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 12 2005, 12:32 AM
> *OK LETS SPEED IT UP!!!! BUT YOU'LL HAVE TO BUY A PLANE TICKET TO VEGAS TO SEE  :0
> [snapback]3127935[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 vegas??????

BIG THANGS THIS YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

got mine


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

tt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@May 11 2005, 08:46 PM
> *chek ur pm's SIXONEFORLIFE
> [snapback]3126712[/snapback]​*


got you dog.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    


i'm bored lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 11 2005, 08:28 PM
> *how many people plan on going? if a couple of lolo's go i might go up there.
> [snapback]3127405[/snapback]​*



i know i 4 sho going who else is going to the show dis saturday


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

any body has or knows some one with an elcamino hood for sale


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

to... the... top...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

yo


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

YO TO NI99A IN THE CAR CLUB THAT BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE 
NOW U PUT MY NAME IN UR MOUTH TAKE IT OUT BEFORE I TAKE U OUT. 
COME SEE ME U KNOW WHERE I BE AT BITCH . YOU ONLY LIKE 4FEET OF THE GROUND. COME SEE ME I BE AT THE HANGOUTS


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 SO WHATS GOOD FOR 2 DAY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TT


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

wussup


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

can some one help me out???all i need are the phone number's to anyshops that sale Pro Hopper Products.....the only fuckin shop i know about is red's but they tax like a moutherfucker...but thanks to any one that can help me out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

u can go directly to the prohopper website and order from there


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

yea the website ur best bet cuz last i checked their shipping things messed up so u can stuff shipped for cheap


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
Pitbull puppies 4 sale
$150 each O.B.O
Red-Nose Pitts 6 girls & 5 boys to chose from
different colors (ex:black w/ white, brown w/ white, & beige or grey w/ white)
If Interested Please e-mail [email protected]
:machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 15 2005, 04:26 PM
> *u can go directly to the prohopper website and order from there
> [snapback]3141284[/snapback]​*


I CALLED THAM FRIDAY BECUSE IM THINKING OF GOING WITH THER 2005 COMPLETE KIT($995.00)ALL I NEED IS A SHOP THAT CAN DO THE INSTALLATION???BUT AT THE SAME I FIND SOMEONE THAT CAN DO IT FOR ME BUT AT THE SAME TIME IF I GET IT DONE BY A SHOP AN THERE THE ONES THAT FUCKED UP ON THE INSTALLATION THE WOULD FIX IT...BUT AT THE SAME TIME I WOULD SAVE SOME MONEY IF I GO WITH THE GUY YOU FEEL ME MAN.BUT ILL STILL NEED A SHOP TO REINFORCED THE FRAME FOR ME SO DO YOU THINK I SHOULD JUST GET EVERTHING DONE AT ONE SHOP??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@May 15 2005, 04:55 PM
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> Pitbull puppies 4 sale
> $150 each O.B.O
> ...


Pics please...of the gray one...
:thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

SECOND TO NONE 

saturday night heading to the lowes hangout. 
the maxima, lincoln LS, and juiced caddy were out der but piks were to dark to post.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey does anyone know a shop were I can get my car sand blasted over there in Miami? What's a good price for this? (phone #s please, I'm not over there right now)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone got some full stacks laying around for cheap? PM me i needem fast


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn havent seen that jag in a minute..ol skool 4 real


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

at the keys...i think it looks nice...  


[attachmentid=171149]


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ONE TIME TO ALL THE ACES, STR8 PIMPIN, ROLLERZ ONLY, LOWLIFE, ROLLIN,BOWTIE SOUTH BOYS ,TO THE BIG I AND ALL WHO KNOW ME ..... 


P.S AND TO ALL WHO FUCKING TALK SHIT KEEP DOING IT CUZ U DO IT THE BEST .

ONE TIME TO ALL MY HOME GIRLS THAT BE CHILLIN AT THE HANGOUT


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 17 2005, 04:09 PM
> *ONE TIME TO ALL THE ACES, STR8 PIMPIN, ROLLERZ ONLY, LOWLIFE, ROLLIN,BOWTIE SOUTH BOYS ,TO THE  BIG I AND ALL WHO KNOW ME .....
> P.S AND TO ALL WHO FUCKING TALK SHIT KEEP DOING IT CUZ U DO IT THE BEST .
> 
> ...


nah home 2 times for all the home girls


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 17 2005, 03:09 PM
> *ONE TIME TO ALL THE ACES, STR8 PIMPIN, ROLLERZ ONLY, LOWLIFE, ROLLIN,BOWTIE SOUTH BOYS ,TO THE  BIG I AND ALL WHO KNOW ME .....
> P.S AND TO ALL WHO FUCKING TALK SHIT KEEP DOING IT CUZ U DO IT THE BEST .
> 
> ...



this is dade county I don't know anyone who doesn't talk shit.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 17 2005, 02:09 PM
> *ONE TIME TO ALL THE ACES, STR8 PIMPIN, ROLLERZ ONLY, LOWLIFE, ROLLIN,BOWTIE SOUTH BOYS ,TO THE  BIG I AND ALL WHO KNOW ME .....
> P.S AND TO ALL WHO FUCKING TALK SHIT KEEP DOING IT CUZ U DO IT THE BEST .
> 
> ...



wus up homie :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 14 2005, 07:44 AM
> *YO TO NI99A IN THE CAR CLUB THAT BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE
> NOW U PUT MY NAME IN UR MOUTH TAKE IT OUT BEFORE I TAKE U OUT.
> COME SEE ME U KNOW WHERE I BE AT BITCH . YOU ONLY LIKE 4FEET OF THE GROUND. COME SEE ME I BE AT THE HANGOUTS
> [snapback]3137925[/snapback]​*


they still talking shit.......lol........ :buttkick:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@May 18 2005, 09:56 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3153880[/snapback]​*




THE CURE FOR A STARVING INFANT!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@May 18 2005, 12:35 PM
> *THE CURE FOR A STARVING INFANT!
> [snapback]3154660[/snapback]​*


*8=====D*


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 18 2005, 12:38 PM
> *8=====D
> [snapback]3154679[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

random boredom pics


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS ..... IS ONNN LIKE DOONNKEY KONG !!!!!!


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WOW!!!! That's one Ugly piece of a dogpile!

:0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 18 2005, 11:36 PM
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IS ..... IS ONNN LIKE DOONNKEY KONG !!!!!!
> [snapback]3156936[/snapback]​*



whats on like donkey kong


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@May 19 2005, 10:26 AM
> *whats on like donkey kong
> [snapback]3158143[/snapback]​*


Super Nintendo.... :0


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 18 2005, 03:12 PM
> *random boredom pics
> [snapback]3155738[/snapback]​*



What happen to you and eric behind ur house the other ....Alain took u out the game wit that bass.........


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)

*I got a serious question....i want to know if i should put 13" all golds or 22" Plates on my 2000 Maxima........If i put 13's, ima juice it.....if ima put big boyz ima just bass out the trunk.....holla at me people and let me know for real.....*


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

i dunno i know some ****** wit a maxima on 22 inch spinnas and dat shyt look hard as fukk, but dat shyt would look gangstah juiced too me personnally id go wit da 22'z


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)

I think im juice for real, cause i havent seen 2000 maxima juiceed yet, and i think that shyt would look raw as fuck....but then again i dont wana fuck up the max, so thats why im thinking 22'S


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 19 2005, 07:32 AM
> *What happen to you and eric behind ur house the other ....Alain took u out the game wit that bass.........
> [snapback]3158157[/snapback]​*


shut your mouth,I let you people win i just came in from reelin a nice 4 pounder,let me know when you want the next tourney to go down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

i say we have a car club fishing tournament


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOL NI99a a car club fishing Tournament...so what Impressive will bit all ya.......... Ni99a when ever Impressive down and i no sudden impact and rollers only always fishing in the keys'''and if rollin want to let me no.......Jay u down


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

im headed to the keys 2morrow for sum fishing...ill post pikz on monday


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im going next weekend :biggrin: Got the boat ready to go


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Catch of the day,decided to try the new triple mercurys on the scarab( in the background) setup the outriggers and caught this beuty,it was in about 500 feet of water rigt off bimini.The fight of my life,This catch is for chris and eric :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Lol ni99a u a clown.......good catch now put it on the hook and cast it for a bigger fish


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 19 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Catch of the day,decided to try the new triple mercurys on the scarab( in the background) setup the outriggers and caught this beuty,it was in about 500 feet of water rigt off bimini.The fight of my life,This catch is for chris and eric :biggrin:
> [snapback]3159541[/snapback]​*


PEEKCOK ROCK :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2005, 08:28 PM
> *LOL
> [snapback]3161151[/snapback]​*


wus up fool :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 19 2005, 07:43 PM
> *wus up fool :biggrin:
> [snapback]3161218[/snapback]​*


WUZZA NI99A WORKIN HARD ON DA RIDE?


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

so whats up when we gonna school them up alain


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

LAC 

Attached image(s)

4 SALE
$4,500 O.B.O Willing To Trade
Blue Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, One of a kind
Blue Leather Interior, Sunroof, A/C, Power Locks, Power Windows, Factory CD/Tape Player, 2nd Owner, 14"x6" 's All Chrome Rims


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

LAC


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

There is a Pic of the LAC on Page 116


----------



## SECOND II NONE (May 20, 2005)

Where can i get the real deal LAMBO doors, not the half ass one , the real ones..............holla peeps let me know...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Chris they dont want none..............


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 20 2005, 06:09 AM
> *Chris they dont want none..............
> [snapback]3162274[/snapback]​*


bring it china!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i dont htink your ready for this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thats alright alain... last tourny we came out equal... it was chris that didnt catch shit... not even a cold...ronny's exceptable he still in his rookie year of bass fishin... chris is a "veteran"...lolol... anyways chris's biggest fish doesnt have nothing on ronnys dolphin he posted in that pic...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

we gotta hit our spots!!!!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Lol its tru chris didnt even get nothing that day...........


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

are you guys talking about fresh water fishing???

fuck that...i take my boat and I go fishing for dolphin, marlins, tuna, yellowtail, snappers, etc...all that good shit...and we get our own fresh conch...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@May 20 2005, 09:45 AM
> *are you guys talking about fresh water fishing???
> 
> fuck that...i take my boat and I go fishing for dolphin, marlins, tuna, yellowtail, snappers, etc...all that good shit...and we get our own fresh conch...
> [snapback]3163115[/snapback]​*


so when am i invited?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I do that type of fishing to


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 20 2005, 11:19 AM
> *I do that type of fishing to
> [snapback]3163241[/snapback]​*



whats wrong the fish...lookin like he's on crack...lol

biggest fish i ever caught was an 80 pound amberjack with an 8 pund weight...took me like 45 minutes to reel that shit in


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I got big fish 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 20 2005, 01:36 PM
> *I got big fish 2 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3163874[/snapback]​*




thats what i'm talkin about! lol
what type of boat is that?? a contender???
20-foot something


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 19 2005, 01:08 PM
> *LOLOLOLOLOL NI99a a car club fishing Tournament...so what    Impressive will bit all ya.......... Ni99a when ever Impressive down and i no sudden impact and rollers only always fishing in the keys'''and if rollin want to let me no.......Jay u down
> [snapback]3159328[/snapback]​*


ni99a dun test me puntilla. am the ***** wit the fish game on lock here buddy. bass fishing bottom fishing gotcha by da ballzz....lol. ni99a holla at me puto :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 20 2005, 07:38 PM
> *ni99a dun test me puntilla. am the ***** wit the fish game on lock here buddy. bass fishing bottom fishing gotcha by da ballzz....lol. ni99a holla at me puto :biggrin:
> [snapback]3165235[/snapback]​*


danny you dont want none me and alain got you on lock


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@May 20 2005, 10:30 PM
> *danny you dont want none me and alain got you on lock
> [snapback]3165944[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: looks like me and eric got emilia on lock 8 fish each :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

a bass i caught..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

of course chris couldnt catch bass so he went for the easy catch... a 25 lb carp... just slap a piece of bread on a hook and throw it in his face...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

watcha know about them lunkers??????


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:uh: I THINK U GUYZ NEED TO CREATE A NEW POST TITLED FISH FEST :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@May 21 2005, 06:56 AM
> *:uh:  I THINK U GUYZ NEED TO CREATE A NEW POST TITLED FISH FEST  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3166444[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: their would be alot of pussy on it LOL


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 21 2005, 12:40 AM
> *of course chris couldnt catch bass so he went for the easy catch... a 25 lb carp... just slap a piece of bread on a hook and throw it in his face...
> [snapback]3166122[/snapback]​*


all i see is me holden a bass and a carp you can even call your self a fisherman if u dont even touch a bass


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS BULLSHIT, WWW.FISHONLINE.COM

****** NEED TO GO SOMEWHERE ELSE WITH THAT CRAP...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

random boredom pic


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Enought pics of fish. So hers a pic of my scooter. lol That stock shit stank so, painted it Kandy Violette,seat done, etc.. Something 2 eat shit when ur mad at da lowrider. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

1 Mo.....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

OHH SHIT, GUESS WE GONNA HAVE TO BRING OUR SHITS OUT....

AND RECLAIM THE SCOOTER GAME BACK........


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SO WHEN WE RIDIN ........


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:
POCKET BIKE COMING OUT SOON TOO....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 21 2005, 06:35 PM
> *OHH SHIT, GUESS WE GONNA HAVE TO BRING OUR SHITS OUT....
> 
> AND RECLAIM THE SCOOTER GAME BACK........
> ...


ni99a when eva. i know u aint gonna be in town next weekend. We riding to da beach. We got 3 already, kandy green,orange and mines. Bring em back out. :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2005, 06:29 PM~
> *Enought pics of fish. So hers a pic of my scooter. lol That stock shit stank so, painted it Kandy Violette,seat done, etc.. Something 2 eat shit when ur mad at da lowrider. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3168066[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: Thats cool you did that to your scooter dawg. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heres a few more pics i took last week...in the final stages now...detailing the buildings,cars,background and letters


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@May 22 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Keep up the good work. At least your doing it yourself...
> [snapback]3169303[/snapback]​*


thanx for the props but cant take the credit for the mural..my homeboy is doin it for me...i came up with the the design but he brought it to life..i wish i had that talent to draw. this is the first time hes picked up an airbrush machine in a looong time thats y its takin long..he wants it o look good cuz he gettin back in2 it and wants to get sum clientel.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

oh ok, i remember your sketches, thats why i thought you were doing it. anyways, in the end, youll have a mural on your cadillac, and thats all that counts.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

dogleggin


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

*DMG PERFORMANCE FRIDAY MAY 22ND 2005! 
FRIDAY MAY 22ND DMG PERFORMANCE!!!*
Cuba. Kallisterr .Eqwote.
Come check out DANGAZONE ENT. ARTISTS Diverse Music Group in the bayshore ballroom located next to mercy hospital in coconut grove. Time and Pricing TBA. For info call (786) 444-7197, (786)514 5844. (786)208-2509!!
*SUPPORT LOCAL HIPHOP!*


----------



## elcholero123 (Feb 17, 2005)

i finally got my ride back from the transmission shop and i want to start looking for someone to do the body work im only 17 so im not trying to spend alot on it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcholero123_@May 22 2005, 06:51 PM
> *i finally got my ride back from the transmission shop and i want to start looking for someone to do the body work im only 17 so im not trying to spend alot on it
> [snapback]3170412[/snapback]​*


If you need your body work done hit me upand ill take a look at it  
PM me or instant message me at japSW20 and il drop you my number


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2005, 06:30 PM
> *1 Mo.....
> [snapback]3168069[/snapback]​*




looks good ill have mines out this weekend to so we can all ride :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

need to buy some 14 x 6's ASAP if anyone gots a set for sale let me know ASAP i need to know by wensday night to know if we got to order some brand new ones...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

got bored at work so i decided to take pics... theres a pic of mural of "pirates of the carribean"...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

MEER does the murals... i just help him out and i airbrush the graphics and shit do fades on the patterns and shit like that....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

im actually bout to go to the shop now so we can do another spider man on the other side of the boat... ill take pics of that one i posted its pretty much done...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i think i seen that pirates of the caribean on a tailgate of an f150 . am i ryt or wrong?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 23 2005, 11:17 PM
> *i think i seen that pirates of the caribean on a tailgate of an f150 . am i ryt or wrong?
> [snapback]3175573[/snapback]​*


u are correct!!!! it aint done yet either tho...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

well i saw the f150 it the artwork looks pretty fuking good. i looked at it and was like yo am about to stop this ni99a and ask some questions!lol. ni99a was up wit the regal?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah he recently started to take time with his murals and make sure they come out tyte and detailed before he woiuld just do them quick just to get the money in quick but now he see's murals are coming back hes gotta step his game up and promote him self....

the regal iz back on stock suspension.. just so i can move it around.. i got myself an extra frame im working on, im prolly gunna send the car to a body shop to get done with the prepping n fixing the few lil dings its got for being parked for so long, that way i can concentrate on gettin the frame done and then i could build the chromesuspension on it n drop the engine on...frame should be done by july rolling with evrything on i could get it done in a week or two but i got alot of work now so i could only work on it evrynow n then...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone heard the news?305 is now a gang and you cant be wearing anything that says 305,two kids got suspended from school cause they were throwing up 305 :roflmao: :roflmao: what they gunna come up with next


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it was 3 kids...lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lol,they baning regeaton too cause they say the dancing and the words is to dirty (kinda glad in a way)


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

lol. a week or two. ni99a you got ballz. well take your time and get it done ryt dawg.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 24 2005, 03:29 PM
> *anyone heard the news?305 is now a gang and you cant be wearing anything that says 305,two kids got suspended from school cause they were throwing up 305 :roflmao:  :roflmao: what they gunna come up with next
> [snapback]3178259[/snapback]​*


mybrother in law was just tellin me bout this..they are 3 kids from springs..baseball players...each kid was throwin up one number for their baseball pic and sum dumbass thought it was a gang..he told me that 1 is a senior and isnt allowed to walk for graduation. so the parents got on the phone with the news and radio stations. supposadly those 3 kids have been chillin wit pitbull all day..lol..sum crazy shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol that would be taking my time b ut constant working on it...lol... it wont take me nuttin but a couple hours to do the frame rails... the back of the frame lets say a day or two and front another day or two... then prime it... painting gon' take me about a day then assembly another day for the whole suspension and engine..lol but ima try n have it all done for july


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: WELL THIS IS SOME FUCKING SHIT ABOUT MIAMI SPRINGS BASEBALL PLAYERS 
TO ALL THE TEACHERS AND PRICNPAL 305 FUCKERS LOL

SO I GUESS I'M PART OF THE GANG CUZ LOOK AT MY SCREEN NAME 

AND WITH THAT IN MIND TAKE THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 24 2005, 07:11 PM
> *:biggrin: WELL THIS IS SOME FUCKING SHIT ABOUT MIAMI SPRINGS BASEBALL PLAYERS
> TO ALL THE TEACHERS AND PRICNPAL 305 FUCKERS LOL
> 
> ...



imma have to start charging interest......


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 24 2005, 04:48 PM
> *lol,they baning regeaton too cause they say the dancing and the words is to dirty (kinda glad in a way)
> [snapback]3178349[/snapback]​*


you ain't the only one that's glad...
"BAN REGAETON" :roflmao: 
it's alright i guess...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

if anyone need some 93-96 fleetwood parts like the chrome rockers and other parts hit me up....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=179711


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

if any of yall like guns, my "problem solver" in the avatar is for sale, PM me for details or AIM Capriceon22s1993. Russian SKS built in 1954, a real nice shooter.

local pickup only to peeps over 21


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 25 2005, 02:29 PM
> *if any of yall like guns, my "problem solver" in the avatar is for sale, PM me for details or AIM Capriceon22s1993. Russian SKS built in 1954, a real nice shooter.
> 
> local pickup only to peeps over 21
> [snapback]3182511[/snapback]​*


thats a nice one for the carjackers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 25 2005, 11:58 PM
> *thats a nice one for the carjackers :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3184081[/snapback]​*


whatever you decide to do with it is on you, i won't condone using this for violence, I have it for home protection.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

all guns should be used for home protection or 2 protect ur valuables (meaning ill fuck sumone one up wit that shit trying 2 jack my chevy)


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@May 26 2005, 12:17 PM
> *all guns should be used for home protection or 2 protect ur valuables (meaning ill fuck sumone one up wit that shit trying 2 jack my chevy)
> [snapback]3185750[/snapback]​*


i have another toy i won't photograph that ive had to pull on a few people in my front yard with a clothes hanger in the door of my bubble :machinegun:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

tt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 25 2005, 04:29 PM
> *if any of yall like guns, my "problem solver" in the avatar is for sale, PM me for details or AIM Capriceon22s1993. Russian SKS built in 1954, a real nice shooter.
> 
> local pickup only to peeps over 21
> [snapback]3182511[/snapback]​*


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

<span style=\'color:red\'>2132305 PUTOS</span>

does that make me a NATIONWIDE GANGBANGER?!?!?! ITs the regaeton I tell ya... oh imma mix regaeton with mexican music, accordians and shit... 

So now you guys have to wear tejanas, stetson 100x's, custom made ostrich boots with 305 on em too!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

i got this for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@May 28 2005, 05:16 PM
> *i got this for sale if anyone is interested
> [snapback]3194852[/snapback]​*


WTF is it LOL


I have a macao for sale...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: the baby macao... not even a year old...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 28 2005, 06:33 PM
> *WTF is it LOL
> I have a macao for sale...
> [snapback]3194872[/snapback]​*


90 sides already made for the 2dr


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

j.k. macao isn't for sale lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT....


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@May 29 2005, 08:39 PM
> *2 MORE WEEKS
> [snapback]3198238[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Got lots of stuff 4 a 2dr coupe 80's editions, got weatherstripping(new), 00 deville emblems(hood emblem gold plated), fuel pump & rear brakes(for an 84). Also got red & white wire loom....Will let it go cheap, holla bak @ cha Boi


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

this shit is gonna die, nothing holding it up no more.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 got pics from memorial day weekend???? beach was craaazy


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin: i got sum ill try to post tonight........all tha ballers came out there was sum serious shyt out there


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

He y derik . Come wash My cAr !! dalee maricon1!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I seen "The Hulk" driving down US1 southbound through Goulds. A hopper that drives, driving through the hood nose up, earns my respect


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

my ole boi lives in the gouls i always see dat car by thier im guessing he lives down thier


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Jun 1 2005, 08:45 AM
> *my ole boi lives in the gouls i always see dat car by thier im guessing he lives down thier
> [snapback]3208537[/snapback]​*


i live there too but ive never seen it, looks damn good locked up, clearly saw the chrome tie rods  

need to see more of those being driven, mine should be moving around soon.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

so whens the funeral for "Miami Fest" this shits dieeeingggggggggggggggg


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

so whens the funeral for "Miami Fest" this shits dieeeingggggggggggggggg


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

This is how we ride down south in MIAMI :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

You should of put 28s on that beat up car. Would of been a lil more realistic lol


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

na this shit won't die, being im a die hard dolphins fan, ill put something up. Some of yall might have seen my teal green vert on sundays on the way to the games  

It's the $3 million question, and it looms large as a possible stumbling block in Ricky Williams' path back to playing for the Miami Dolphins.

At issue is contract language meant to determine whether Williams should make a $3.7 million base salary next season or the league minimum of $540,000. It appears that the high end is too much for the Dolphins to clear, the low end too little for the former star running back to hear.

Agent Leigh Steinberg declined to discuss the matter, but he did tell The Miami Herald, "I don't see Ricky playing for that ($540,000) figure."

The Herald talked with several attorneys with contract law backgrounds who have read Williams' contract, which was renegotiated in 2002, and the vote was split. Two told the newspaper that Williams is entitled to the $3.7 million salary; two believe the Dolphins could pay him the minimum; and one said there was enough room for debate that arbitration might be the best solution.

"There are clauses in the contract that are pretty strongly worded in the team's favor, but you have a pretty good question about whether he's still in breach of the contract once he returns to the team," the undecided attorney told The Herald.

NFL Players Association attorney Richard Berthelsen told the paper that the union would defend Williams' position if the issue does go to an arbitrator but declined to comment further. Dolphins vice president Bryan Wiedmeier, who oversees player contract negotiations, wouldn't discuss the matter.

"Any type of salary or contract information is internal," Wiedmeier told The Herald.

The money issue, particularly given that the Dolphins can't fit the larger amount under the salary cap -- at least not once they sign their draft picks and so forth -- could prove more of a problem than the league's substance abuse policy, the newspaper reported.

It's possible that Williams' agreement to get tested earlier than required could prompt the league to allow him to return in time for training camp in late July, according to The Herald. 

As it stands now, camp is tentatively set to start July 24 but the rushing star faces a new one-year suspension if he returns before the 27th.

NFL spokesman Greg Aiello reiterated the one-year suspension rule, but two other sources told The Herald the league is expected to forgive Williams a few days if he is cooperative.

Whenever he comes back, Williams will face random, and possibly quite frequent, testing for the rest of his career, the newspaper reported.

"A player who receives a four-game suspension [and thus enters Stage 3 of the league's policy] is subject to regular drug testing (up to 10 times a month) for the remainder of his career," Aiello wrote in an e-mail to The Herald.

i say fuck it, work it out so he comes back, and put his ass in front of ronnie brown at FB


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

looking forward to that picnic on the 12th, heard alot of shit is gonna be going down. Bout time was saw some good action down here.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

FO SURE, MAJESTICS-ORLANDO IS LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS PICNIC.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Jun 2 2005, 10:08 AM
> *looking forward to that picnic on the 12th,  heard alot of shit is gonna be going down.  Bout time was saw some good action down here.
> [snapback]3213963[/snapback]​*


people always sayin shit gonna go down.....we'll c though


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 2 2005, 06:34 PM
> *people always sayin shit gonna go down.....we'll c though
> [snapback]3215744[/snapback]​*


i bet not a damn thing is gonna go down


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jun 2 2005, 04:41 PM
> *i bet not a damn thing is gonna go down
> [snapback]3215804[/snapback]​*


DSP, you got a teal vert? pics?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jun 2 2005, 06:42 PM
> *:0  :0
> 
> DSP, you got a teal vert? pics?
> [snapback]3215811[/snapback]​*



yea but its not teal green anymore, will be once its painted, done alot to it. No pics right now


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

what is it? chevy? year? details homie...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jun 2 2005, 06:46 PM
> *what is it? chevy? year? details homie...
> [snapback]3215834[/snapback]​*


chevy, 19 something, use to be green, thats all ill say.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

cool, as long as its a vert... j/p


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Jun 2 2005, 01:08 PM
> *looking forward to that picnic on the 12th,  heard alot of shit is gonna be going down.
> [snapback]3213963[/snapback]​*


Yea, let's hope it not the rain going down...this weather sucks!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Jun 2 2005, 12:08 PM
> *looking forward to that picnic on the 12th,  heard alot of shit is gonna be going down.  Bout time was saw some good action down here.
> [snapback]3213963[/snapback]​*



there is not going to be shit going on just everone hangin out havin a good time


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

hope it dont rain but its south florida so im sure will see a little


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2005, 05:43 PM
> *there is not going to be shit going on just everone hangin out havin a good time
> [snapback]3220694[/snapback]​*



I aint talking about fights, I'm talking about hops, ****** coming down to serve some people. Shit like that. No beef shit.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2005, 05:43 PM
> *there is not going to be shit going on just everone hangin out havin a good time
> [snapback]3220694[/snapback]​*



I aint talking about fights, I'm talking about hops, ****** coming down to serve some people. Shit like that. No beef shit.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Jun 3 2005, 06:59 PM
> *I aint talking about fights,  I'm talking about hops, ****** coming down to serve some people.  Shit like that.  No beef shit.
> [snapback]3220736[/snapback]​*


NO I DIDN'T MEAN BEEF . I KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT I GUESS WE'LL WAIT AND SEE


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

something always goes down... you'll see
just my .02 cents


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@Jun 4 2005, 01:28 PM
> *something always goes down... you'll see
> just my .02 cents
> [snapback]3223872[/snapback]​*


no doubt  



fat bitch


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@Jun 4 2005, 02:28 PM
> *something always goes down... you'll see
> just my .02 cents
> [snapback]3223872[/snapback]​*


fuck your 2cents...........


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 1 2005, 11:08 PM
> *This is how we ride down south in MIAMI :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3211825[/snapback]​*


you speak for yourself and your club when you come on here and say some shit like that...................


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 1 2005, 09:36 PM
> *so whens the funeral for "Miami Fest" this shits dieeeingggggggggggggggg
> [snapback]3211723[/snapback]​*


dont worry homie ill be home sunday night, and ill blow up miami fest like youve never seen before :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 4 2005, 11:08 PM
> *you speak for yourself and your club when you come on here and say some shit like that...................
> [snapback]3225629[/snapback]​*


i sure will homie,most peoples car down here isnt far from that,everyone always got something to bring out,and half the time it looks like that :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 5 2005, 11:37 AM
> *i sure will homie,most peoples car down here isnt far from that,everyone always got something to bring out,and half the time it looks like that :biggrin:
> [snapback]3226481[/snapback]​*


Its Ok if you have a Polished Turd like me. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2005, 09:14 AM
> *Its Ok if you have a Polished Turd like me. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3226579[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Fro305 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pik i found on this site...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

How come when I'm down in Miami, no one talks shit? All of a sudden I leave and all the shit talking starts... you guys are assholes in my honest opinion... I want to see some action when I go in Sept hahaha


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2005, 04:43 PM
> *there is not going to be shit going on just everone hangin out havin a good time
> [snapback]3220694[/snapback]​*


QUE BOLA ma nicca... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jun 5 2005, 02:57 PM
> *nice pik i found on this site...
> [snapback]3227116[/snapback]​*


Those are baddest patterns in FLA...on BlackonBlack64's ride. Serious Shit right there.  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2005, 01:49 PM
> *Those are baddest patterns in FLA...on BlackonBlack64's ride. Serious Shit right there.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3227489[/snapback]​*



fo sho, I second that one bro... 

HEY!!! I need to find a place that sells big ole beds in Miami, I need a bed for my bedroom up there... i'm not trying to sleep in my airbed haha


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

All i gotta say is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the baddest place on earth :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 5 2005, 06:14 PM
> *All i gotta say is  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3228365[/snapback]​*




is this large? QUE BOLA COMPAI


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Bad ass 59 coming out wit all chrome exaust, digital dash(temp sterring whell) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 5 2005, 07:17 PM
> *is this large?  QUE BOLA COMPAI
> [snapback]3228376[/snapback]​*



naw its ben homie wus up


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 5 2005, 06:20 PM
> *naw its ben homie wus up
> [snapback]3228387[/snapback]​*


nada compaito, just chillin, you here in L.A. with freddy punky ass? LOL


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Now these are the baddest fucking patterns ive ever seen, water drops and all


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 5 2005, 07:21 PM
> *nada compaito, just chillin, you here in L.A. with freddy punky ass? LOL
> [snapback]3228392[/snapback]​*


just got home today, gotta work


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 5 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Now these are the baddest fucking patterns ive ever seen, water drops and all
> [snapback]3228397[/snapback]​*


wow, amazing patterns. any more pics of the car? the patterns almost resemble rollin malo's.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

A couple more patterns


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

One time for mikey and them boys at hop shop in orange county, showin mad love and defitanley ready to serve someone


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 5 2005, 06:23 PM
> *just got home today, gotta work
> [snapback]3228402[/snapback]​*



ahhhh ok ok ok


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

The hardcore motorcycle truck and la wire trailer, more pics from the homie craps shop


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jun 5 2005, 12:57 PM
> *nice pik i found on this site...
> [snapback]3227116[/snapback]​*


these patterns are tight as hell but has anyone seen them in person? I woul love to see this car out or at a show at least :dunno:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Homies hydros


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

One time for the homie from the tovars, mad cool and a got a bad muthafukin 63


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

la wire wheel trailer is from florida? I know the dually is from florida :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Switchman working on his car at reds


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 5 2005, 07:44 PM
> *la wire wheel trailer is from florida? I know the dually is from florida  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3228492[/snapback]​*


la wire trailer from up there, just had to pick it up for a homie


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

was up freddy,you got caught spying. lol


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2005, 03:49 PM
> *Those are baddest patterns in FLA...on BlackonBlack64's ride. Serious Shit right there.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3227489[/snapback]​*


your speaking to soon


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

retard miami fest not LA fest


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Jun 6 2005, 06:19 AM
> *retard miami fest not LA fest
> [snapback]3230961[/snapback]​*




retard? Miami fest not L.A. fest... Hmmm... pimpinD's nuts in your mouth and not in your hands... why are you on layitlow with you don't have a car, club, or $ to ride a car... You are living a miami style life on welfare homie LOL hehehehe j.k.



anyway, I know many of the guys in Miami, that's why i come into the Miami Fest topic. I know guys from Reds Hydraulics, Bowtie C. South, Individuals C.C., Uce C.C., Classic Angels C.C., etc... so really, I probably know more people than you, and sad part is, probably more people in Miami know me more than you LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 6 2005, 11:16 AM
> *retard? Miami fest not L.A. fest... Hmmm... pimpinD's nuts in your mouth and not in your hands... why are you on layitlow with you don't have a car, club, or $ to ride a car... You are living a miami style life on welfare homie LOL hehehehe j.k.
> anyway, I know many of the guys in Miami, that's why i come into the Miami Fest topic. I know guys from Reds Hydraulics, Bowtie C. South, Individuals C.C., Uce C.C., Classic Angels C.C., etc... so really, I probably know more people than you, and sad part is, probably more people in Miami know me more than you LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]3231418[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: this is true was up nacho hows everthing in califas :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 6 2005, 03:19 PM
> *:biggrin:  this is true was up nacho hows everthing in califas :biggrin:
> [snapback]3233109[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: just chillin danny, how are you amigo? LOL :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 5 2005, 07:36 PM
> *these patterns are tight as hell but has anyone seen them in person? I woul love to see this car out or at a show at least :dunno:
> [snapback]3228451[/snapback]​*


i have gringos took out a few times seen it at the groove back when the hang out was at city hall one of the nicest cars in miami if you ask me


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 5 2005, 06:43 PM
> *One time for the homie from the tovars, mad cool and a got a bad muthafukin 63
> [snapback]3228489[/snapback]​*





wassa benny boy! how did it feel to goto heaven and come back?



ill get sum of that in july!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Jun 6 2005, 07:19 AM
> *retard miami fest not LA fest
> [snapback]3230961[/snapback]​*



yo home boy theres a car in la right now from down south that's gonna shake up alot of things over there, so just be ready when this car puts miami on the map.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

The FUKING HEAT LoST... i cant believe my fuuuukking eyeballls.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

i know wat u mean danny but thiers always next year we gotta come bak wit a vengance


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 5 2005, 06:36 PM
> *these patterns are tight as hell but has anyone seen them in person? I woul love to see this car out or at a show at least :dunno:
> [snapback]3228451[/snapback]​*


you probly never will see it in a show ....i dont like to baby cars
i got a couple new toy so that one just sits there!
maybe when you get the trey out we can nose up?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 7 2005, 09:23 AM
> *you probly never will see it in a show ....i dont like to baby cars
> i got a couple new toy so that one just sits there!
> maybe when you get the trey out we can nose up?
> [snapback]3236496[/snapback]​*


aight homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 7 2005, 03:58 PM
> *aight homie :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3237963[/snapback]​*



was up benny hows everthing hope to see u at the picnic on sunday


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 7 2005, 10:23 AM
> *you probly never will see it in a show ....i dont like to baby cars
> i got a couple new toy so that one just sits there!
> maybe when you get the trey out we can nose up?
> [snapback]3236496[/snapback]​*


wuz up grengo how u been long time no see what u been up to


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 7 2005, 01:58 PM
> *aight homie :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3237963[/snapback]​*



gotta give props Miami305Rida is rider :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 7 2005, 04:14 PM
> *wuz up grengo how u been long time no see what u been up to
> [snapback]3238704[/snapback]​*



chillin just getting the willy's regal ready for the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=185402]

With the turn out we had Early this year it’s only going to get double so don’t miss it

CarShowKing.com
Presents 
TK3
CAR,TRUCK & BIKE SHOW
SOUND OFF COMPETITION

@ TK PERFORMANCE
5690 NW 167th Street
MIAMI FL. 33014

ALL RECORDS ARE UP FOR GRABS
5 FOOT TROPHY FOR BEST CLUB

SUNDAY June 26,2005
Registration Starts: 10:00am till 1:00pm First Come ,First Serve Basis
Show Hours:10am-6pm

Car Show $25
SPL/Stereo $25
Motorcycles $25

Car Show Is Open to All Makes & Models
Come support your local shows! 
Come one come all! Registration only $25 day of show!

THE MEGA SOUND-OFF COMPETITION
Stereo Show all Records up for Grabs 

This Show will have all the classes, we will do both Legal and Outlaw at this Event .
Represent and claim your Braggen Rites come out and set the Record in your Class.

For an update on the Record holders now and Classes go to http://www.splstats.com 
and go to the SPL Records on the top click on it and there you will find it . 
Remember that All classes are separated by the amount of total speakers inches in thevehicle and the type of vehicle (trunk,hatch,truck,Suv).

DON'T MISS THIS ONE OR BE LATE

Please when you get there go to the Registration Table before you start to set up 
that way we don't have everybody doing all at once!!!

REMEMBER KICK OFF IS AT 10.00am.........

[attachmentid=185406]


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 7 2005, 05:13 PM
> *was up benny hows everthing hope to see u at the picnic on sunday
> [snapback]3238697[/snapback]​*


foe sho


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

What a MIAMI CAR in Cali???

No way, come on benny stop playing with my emotions!

Crazy!!!

All my soldiers rise, war time is upon us.......... 

It's going to be a cruel summer>


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 5 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Now these are the baddest fucking patterns ive ever seen, water drops and all
> [snapback]3228397[/snapback]​*


You think those are nice, Just wait until you see the The Big "I" 59....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 

Dont fake the funk....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

FOR SALE HONDA CIVIC SI 2001 SUNROOF WITH MOTOR AND ALL FROM FACTORY FOR 250 OBO


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 8 2005, 04:59 AM
> *What a MIAMI CAR in Cali???
> 
> No way, come on benny stop playing with my emotions!
> ...




I am on the official "HATE LARGE" organization...


QUE BOLA MI LARGE!!! que asere big homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Jun 8 2005, 08:35 AM
> *FOR SALE HONDA CIVIC SI 2001 SUNROOF WITH MOTOR AND ALL FROM FACTORY FOR 250 OBO
> [snapback]3242460[/snapback]​*



what ya do to the motor tranny and ecu?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2005, 07:31 AM
> *You think those are nice, Just wait until you see the The Big "I" 59....
> [snapback]3242125[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 8 2005, 11:41 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3242493[/snapback]​*


The patterns on the "INDIVIDUALS" 59 will be giving Haters shit stains for years, that they will have to go see the "Doc" to get themselves right. :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2005, 09:47 AM
> *The patterns on the "I" 59 will be giving Haters shit stains for years, that they will have to go see the "Doc" to get themselves right. :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3242931[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 8 2005, 12:49 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3242949[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 8 2005, 11:40 AM
> *what ya do to the motor tranny and ecu?
> [snapback]3242485[/snapback]​*



gone


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2005, 10:47 AM
> *The patterns on the "INDIVIDUALS" 59 will be giving Haters shit stains for years, that they will have to go see the "Doc" to get themselves right. :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3242931[/snapback]​*



talking bout charlies car?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHATS THE STATUS ON THA BLVD.ACES/ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC CONSIDERING THAT THERE'S A 90% CHANCE OF RAIN... FOR SUNDAY, CUZ OF THAT TROPICAL DEPRESSION OUT THERE? :angry:


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

IS GONNA RAIN LIKE A MOTHAFUKA!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jun 9 2005, 10:03 AM
> *WHATS THE STATUS ON THA BLVD.ACES/ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC CONSIDERING THAT THERE'S A 90% CHANCE OF RAIN... FOR SUNDAY, CUZ OF THAT TROPICAL DEPRESSION OUT THERE?  :angry:
> [snapback]3247904[/snapback]​*


Local meteorologist says sunday has a 30% chance of rain....Which means most likely it will rain all day....lololololol. :biggrin: Saturday they are saying is when most of the rain will be here.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 9 2005, 12:19 AM
> *talking bout charlies car?
> [snapback]3246532[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :biggrin: Sup Ben!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2005, 12:57 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3244082[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

you girly men scared of a lil water? :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

NEVA SCEERED OF A LIL' WATER... ITS JUST A 3 HR. TRIP, AND TO SEE THE PICNIC HELD OFF DUE TO WEATHER WILL SUCK FOR US! BUT WE'RE KEEPIN IT REALZ TO THE HOMIES WE'LL BE OUT THERE!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jun 9 2005, 10:04 AM
> *NEVA SCEERED OF A LIL' WATER... ITS JUST A 3 HR. TRIP, AND TO SEE THE PICNIC HELD OFF DUE TO WEATHER WILL SUCK FOR US! BUT WE'RE KEEPIN IT REALZ TO THE HOMIES WE'LL BE OUT THERE!
> [snapback]3248691[/snapback]​*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TT


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Wassup Nacho!!!

I'm heading your way in a few weeks for the show!

:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 9 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Wassup Nacho!!!
> 
> I'm heading your way in a few weeks for the show!
> ...




orale bro, let me know when, or gimme a call when you get here bro...


213-926-2678

no te olvides de los cuates bale.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WELCOME TO TULSA! :biggrin: 


Who says Tulsa dont have clean Impalas? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Fantastic 58 and a nice 64 ragSS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Bel-Airs? Yep they got them too....Plenty.

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Told you... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

DAMN! Those are some nice rides!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

28s no rub bitch.here puppy puppy puppy puppy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

drop the top and let the sunshine in.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 01:21 AM
> *28s no rub bitch.here puppy puppy puppy puppy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257836[/snapback]​*



No front end either...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

DAYUM!!! once again, the tires are more expensive than the car itself...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jun 11 2005, 03:29 AM
> *No front end either...
> [snapback]3257876[/snapback]​*


no shit its still at the shop hater


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 11 2005, 05:56 AM
> *DAYUM!!! once again, the tires are more expensive than the car itself...
> [snapback]3257993[/snapback]​*


i bet it aint more expensive than the rims,trust me


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

my bad i meant engine


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 03:21 AM
> *28s no rub bitch.here puppy puppy puppy puppy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257836[/snapback]​*


undoubtable the saddest thing i have ever seen...LOVE the car, just not the rims. but to each their own


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 11 2005, 05:56 AM
> *DAYUM!!! once again, the tires are more expensive than the car itself...
> [snapback]3257993[/snapback]​*


you meant ONE tire :biggrin:


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 04:21 AM
> *28s no rub bitch.here puppy puppy puppy puppy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257836[/snapback]​*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 05:21 AM
> *28s no rub bitch.here puppy puppy puppy puppy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257836[/snapback]​*


damn homie , thats lookin real mean. you planning on kandying the frame and adding some chrome to the undercarriage? :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 11 2005, 11:00 AM
> *you meant ONE tire  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3258810[/snapback]​*



exactly!!! but f-ck it bro, can't hate someone for doing his part on their style of the game... its just like lowriding, gotta be on top of the game...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

paint and body work,5000.vert,4000.interior,2000.suspention,5000.(acc.)digital dash,custom grill,h.i.d's ect.3000.monte front,250.engine,20,000plus.rims and tires 14,000plus.fucking the game up,and seeing you haters talk shit priceless :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and just in case you were wondering,700plus horse power


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 11 2005, 05:56 AM
> *DAYUM!!! once again, the tires are more expensive than the car itself...
> [snapback]3257993[/snapback]​*


yeah when it was stock


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ain't that a cutlass ?????


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

with a 87 monte front


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

why a monte front and not a cutlass euro front


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 11:38 PM
> *paint and body work,5000.vert,4000.interior,2000.suspention,5000.(acc.)digital dash,custom grill,h.i.d's ect.3000.monte front,250.engine,20,000plus.rims and tires 14,000plus.fucking the game up,and seeing you haters talk shit priceless :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and just in case you were wondering,700plus horse power
> [snapback]3260726[/snapback]​*


what shop did the suspension work coast to coast becuse I seen some of there work they doing big things


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

3500 nw 54st miami


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jun 11 2005, 08:47 PM
> *why a monte front and not a cutlass euro front
> [snapback]3260742[/snapback]​*


cause its one of a kind


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ok, it still looks good. Does the shop do sunroof or t-tops


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

yeap


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 08:51 PM
> *cause its one of a kind
> [snapback]3260750[/snapback]​*


all about individuality asfor the wheels being more than that car isnt that the same as the hydro set up being worth more than the car think about it shit heads :twak:

but i like


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

do you have prices or a number for them?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

IS THIS PICNIC ON? :0 

How to get there for the Umpteenth time...lol...

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2005, 11:54 PM
> *IS THIS PICNIC ON? :0
> 
> How to get there for the Umpteenth time...lol...
> ...


yeap


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 05:25 AM
> *no shit its still at the shop hater
> [snapback]3258030[/snapback]​*


I'm not a hater... I just don't see the point of 10 inch lift leafs on a cutlass with big ass truck wheels... and on a lowrider site at that.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

MIAMI fest buddy


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

305 219-1197 ask for rod


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 04:23 AM
> *drop the top and let the sunshine in.
> [snapback]3257838[/snapback]​*



damn, i think my homeboy is building the big block motor for that beast, its came a long way.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

DIRECTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TO OPA LOCKA AIRFIELD???????


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2005, 09:07 AM
> *TO OPA LOCKA AIRFIELD???????
> [snapback]3261678[/snapback]​*


um, for you, i-95 south to nw 119 street,its right off the gratigny


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jun 12 2005, 10:21 AM
> *um, for you, i-95 south to nw 119 street,its right off the gratigny
> [snapback]3261713[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2005, 09:37 AM
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3261740[/snapback]​*


ok ok 14201 N.W. 42 Avenue 

opalocka airport


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 7 2005, 10:23 AM
> *you probly never will see it in a show ....i dont like to baby cars
> i got a couple new toy so that one just sits there!
> maybe when you get the trey out we can nose up?
> [snapback]3236496[/snapback]​*


and maybe for april you'll have that 4 done so we can nose up.....
ill be done with my rag by then ,not trying to take a whole bunch of years to bring out a fucking street car...........


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: where the pics of the picnic?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

Just got back from the DUB show. It was pretty damn good. Elegance was holding it down in more ways then one. They showed some people wuzuh. The concert was good too, mike jones, ying yang twins, t.I., twista and the game, all preformed. The concert alone was worth the money. Ill post piks up when I get home


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

SUDDEN IMPACT BBODY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

tried gettin this done intime for the picnic but that rain was fuqin wit us... we couldnt start on the car till thursday night... from a bone stock car.. ill prolly post up a build up topic once its done i got some progress pics... and theres still alot more to be done... cars not buffed yet either...these pics are in the spray booth just after i sprayed it we let it sit for a few mins then ripped all the paper off


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 12 2005, 11:39 PM
> *tried gettin this done intime for the picnic but that rain was fuqin wit us... we couldnt start on the car till thursday night... from a bone stock car.. ill prolly post up a build up topic once its done i got some progress pics... and theres still alot more to be done... cars not buffed yet either...these pics are in the spray booth just after i sprayed it we let it sit for a few mins then ripped all the paper off
> [snapback]3265343[/snapback]​*


looking good,looking look :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

(correction)good not look


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 09:38 PM
> *paint and body work,5000.vert,4000.interior,2000.suspention,5000.(acc.)digital dash,custom grill,h.i.d's ect.3000.monte front,250.engine,20,000plus.rims and tires 14,000plus.fucking the game up,and seeing you haters talk shit priceless :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and just in case you were wondering,700plus horse power
> [snapback]3260726[/snapback]​*


PROPS TO NEFF, ROD ,AND ALL THE ****** FROM ELEGANCE 4 DOIN IT  
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

LETS SEE IF I CAN DO THIS......


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ONE MORE AGAIN IF, NOT I QUIT....


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

before and after


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 13 2005, 09:02 AM
> *looking good,looking look :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3266352[/snapback]​*


thankz... dat garfield box lookin serious and da montecut too...


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 13 2005, 12:25 PM
> *before and after
> [snapback]3266777[/snapback]​*


(jaw hits floor) wow! madd props that is like amazing i have no words to say


----------



## str8pimpinbox (Apr 18, 2005)

mad props to elegance for the garfield box and the montecut looking serious as fuck


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

seriously wack?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 13 2005, 08:25 AM
> *before and after
> [snapback]3266777[/snapback]​*



Those lift springs in the back gotta ride stiff... how come you didn't use lift blocks...?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

dont need it.it still aint done,and once all the big boy shocks go in.that shit gonna be ride and tuning love :biggrin: :biggrin: ly


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

how come i never see you fools cruizen washington or ocean drive?


are most yall in north miami?


----------



## 03townCAR (Jun 12, 2005)

my ride, under construction


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

2 of the tytest at the DUB show


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

is that regal/cutty on 28's even driveable? I dont see a driveshaft


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

i forgot my camera the day of the show.post some more up,so i can save them. :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

it aint done yet,2 more weeks.patience grasshopper


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 14 2005, 07:35 PM
> *it aint done yet,2 more weeks.patience grasshopper
> [snapback]3273549[/snapback]​*



why is there a SBC motor in there? I heard of something else in the works :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

got a new pic,thought i'd post it up 4tha haters


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

what


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jun 14 2005, 03:27 PM
> *2 of the tytest at the DUB show
> [snapback]3272878[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 15 2005, 07:40 AM
> *got a new pic,thought i'd post it up 4tha haters
> [snapback]3275586[/snapback]​*


Post them up, I want to be amused... :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ROD DOES THAT DONK HAVE A GOLD PERAL IN IT?


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

who or what shop paint'ed the regal/cutty on 28's ???becuse that paint job hard as fuck


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

sudden impact cc impala,soon to be central florida chapter


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

hmmm...i could have sworn that the front end on that car is from an LS MONTE....TRY CUTTY/CARLO.....nowhere does that car have regal parts.......brush off the haters that shits looking serious as fuck...mad props


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

.....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

the rim inside the trunk spins


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

get on this guys level.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

bike on 26s which doesnt run


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

in the above picture the short dude in all black is mike jones. but i wanna kno who is this dude (he had sume serious "ice" on him)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

sum big titty girl, the beautiful vida, and 2 other models who were in some photo shoot


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

twista,vida,nick cannon, the game


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

t.i. up on stage and the crowd gettin loose :biggrin: and the game talkin so much shit about 50, it got boring.


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

night picx


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

next level you took some nice pics bro :biggrin: :biggrin: did you take any pics out side the show like in the packinglot???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

naw the battery died. the actual pics are under my standards cuz i used one of my shittier digi cams , thats y alot of the piks are blurred. outside most of the cars were like does SUVs promoting rappers, but there were like 2 or 3 nice ones.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

n e body got pikz of da 929 frm my club 3 wheelin the front wit the 20'z???


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jun 16 2005, 12:42 AM
> *naw the battery died. the actual pics are under my standards cuz i used one of my shittier digi cams , thats y alot of the piks are blurred. outside most of the cars were like does SUVs promoting rappers, but there were like 2 or 3 nice ones.
> [snapback]3279191[/snapback]​*


well i still thank tham were some nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

2001 lexus is 300 parts for sale anybody need anything PM me...everything from interior 2 exterior holla...LEGIT PARTS but cheap price


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

i got some headers that will fit a box chevy or a bubble chevy 91-93 with a 305 or a 350. Dynomax coated in high temp black paint, just drop them in and ride. Make a PM offer.

Used for about a month.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 16 2005, 08:39 PM
> *lol one of them lexus's showed up stripped infront of some ones house my mom saw it n told me...lololololol she saw it this morning... anyways dont wanna get into that...
> [snapback]3282521[/snapback]​*


nah chill my Vins are clean parts are legit


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  i had 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah thats a gold pearl.bet that up for the pics.i like this one,that best candy looking wet


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

is there finally gonna be an elegance picnic? if so when and where?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jun 16 2005, 10:24 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    i had 2  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3283442[/snapback]​*


damn homie, didnt know it was like that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 17 2005, 07:48 PM
> *damn homie, didnt know it was like that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3287776[/snapback]​*



ITS NOT LOL :biggrin: JUST PLAYING U GO LITTLE JIT


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

see I wouldnt be able to take a pic with her. She would get all disgusted once my third leg pokes her in the side.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i like that green lac. whos is it? its nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nacho scooped the homies up and we all rolled out in his fresh new lifted low and headed to BOWTIE SOUTH


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Nacho scooped the homies up and we all rolled out in his fresh new lifted low and headed to BOWTIE SOUTH
> [snapback]3288281[/snapback]​*




hahahahaa too fucken funny


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 17 2005, 08:09 PM
> *i like that green lac. whos is it? its nice.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3288105[/snapback]​*


juzt a car we buildin for fun... got a little bored u know shit happens started throwin kandy and all golds... and decided we couldnt leave it at that... so we throwin a nice little setup in it just to move around a bit...sudden impact c.c. gon' be on the streets again soon..  


also i got an extra set of all gold 14x6's for sale if anyone needs em... hit me up we can work out some deal but not wit this knock off i got a set of gold 2 prongs for em...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Nacho scooped the homies up and we all rolled out in his fresh new lifted low and headed to BOWTIE SOUTH
> [snapback]3288281[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 18 2005, 03:49 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3290393[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: BOWTIE SOUTH HOOKED IT UP...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Jun 17 2005, 04:31 PM
> *is there finally gonna be an elegance picnic? if so when and where?
> [snapback]3287361[/snapback]​*


it was suppose to be july 17 at c b smith park.but they all booked for that day.dont worry doe,cause we gonna make sure we do it before august.ill post it as soon as we get the time and place.every body still invited.we planning to have real food.like lechon ,moro,and shit like that.we still gonna have the bbq to.we gonna have flyers every where,so im pretty sure you'll here about it.peace.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## aerotech (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Next Level I think the guy is Bernard Hopkins in that pic


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aerotech_@Jun 20 2005, 10:10 PM
> *Hey Next Level I think the guy is Bernard Hopkins in that pic
> [snapback]3299681[/snapback]​*


yea your right it is.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

quote=4THAHATERS,Jun 19 2005, 06:47 AM]
it was suppose to be july 17 at c b smith park.but they all booked for that day.dont worry doe,cause we gonna make sure we do it before august.ill post it as soon as we get the time and place.every body still invited.we planning to have real food.like lechon ,moro,and shit like that.we still gonna have the bbq to.we gonna have flyers every where,so im pretty sure you'll here about it.peace.
[snapback]3292833[/snapback]​[/quote]
TIGHT WORK REAL FOOD AND ALL.LET US KNOW IF YAW NEED ANYTHING.[attachmentid=195867]


----------



## 03townCAR (Jun 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> quote=4THAHATERS,Jun 19 2005, 06:47 AM]
> it was suppose to be july 17 at c b smith park.but they all booked for that day.dont worry doe,cause we gonna make sure we do it before august.ill post it as soon as we get the time and place.every body still invited.we planning to have real food.like lechon ,moro,and shit like that.we still gonna have the bbq to.we gonna have flyers every where,so im pretty sure you'll here about it.peace.
> [snapback]3292833[/snapback]​


TIGHT WORK REAL FOOD AND ALL.LET US KNOW IF YAW NEED ANYTHING.[attachmentid=195867]
[snapback]3302836[/snapback]​[/quote]
no thanks,but bet that up doe.one time for all ya boys,good looking out


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 

























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

I saw a MIA car last week, it wasnt some bullshit on big wheels and it wasnt some low budget piece of shit.



The car I saw was bad ass, and will give MIA and the rest of the east coast a new name in the world of lowriding. We will start getting our props from that car, and the rest will either follow, lead, or get the fuck out of the way.


Whats up Jayson and Freddy??????????????????????????


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 22 2005, 08:41 PM
> *I saw a MIA car last week, it wasnt some bullshit on big wheels and it wasnt some low budget piece of shit.
> The car I saw was bad ass, and will give MIA and the rest of the east coast a new name in the world of lowriding. We will start getting our props from that car, and the rest will either follow, lead, or get the fuck out of the way.
> Whats up Jayson and Freddy??????????????????????????
> [snapback]3308653[/snapback]​*


damn. finally


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 22 2005, 10:41 PM
> *I saw a MIA car last week, it was some bullshit on big wheels and it was some    budget piece of shit.
> The car I saw was nothing but ass, and will give MIA and the rest of the east coast a horrible name in the world of lowriding. get the fuck out of the way.
> Whats up Jayson and Freddy??????????????????????????
> [snapback]3308653[/snapback]​*


UH? OK? LINK?

AND WHERE IS YOUR CAR BITCH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 18 2005, 12:47 AM
> *juzt a car we buildin for fun... got a little bored u know shit happens started throwin kandy and all golds... and decided we couldnt leave it at that... so we throwin a nice little setup in it just to move around a bit...sudden impact c.c. gon' be on the streets again soon..
> also i got an extra set of all gold 14x6's for sale if anyone needs em... hit me up we can work out some deal but not wit this knock off i got a set of gold 2 prongs for em...
> [snapback]3288774[/snapback]​*


Hey Eric im interested in those all golds 
pm me with info... 
I tried to send you a pm but i guess your mailbox is full.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 22 2005, 09:41 PM
> *I saw a MIA car last week, it wasnt some bullshit on big wheels and it wasnt some low budget piece of shit.
> The car I saw was bad ass, and will give MIA and the rest of the east coast a new name in the world of lowriding. We will start getting our props from that car, and the rest will either follow, lead, or get the fuck out of the way.
> Whats up Jayson and Freddy??????????????????????????
> [snapback]3308653[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
nah they could just get the fuck out of my way...

like ive been doing it to them for the past year
clear path for us....

dont gotta say no names,but if the shoe fits wear it.............


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 23 2005, 07:53 AM
> *Hey Eric im interested in those all golds
> pm me with info...
> I tried to send you a pm but i guess your mailbox is full.
> [snapback]3310008[/snapback]​*


yeah my mailbox was full...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 22 2005, 07:41 PM
> *I saw a MIA car last week, it wasnt some bullshit on big wheels and it wasnt some low budget piece of shit.
> The car I saw was bad ass, and will give MIA and the rest of the east coast a new name in the world of lowriding. We will start getting our props from that car, and the rest will either follow, lead, or get the fuck out of the way.
> Whats up Jayson and Freddy??????????????????????????
> [snapback]3308653[/snapback]​*



i saw it a long time ago... I can actually post some pics of it, but I won't hahahaha... you guys will have to wait...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 22 2005, 09:41 PM
> *I saw a MIA car last week, it wasnt some bullshit on big wheels and it wasnt some low budget piece of shit.
> The car I saw was bad ass, and will give MIA and the rest of the east coast a new name in the world of lowriding. We will start getting our props from that car, and the rest will either follow, lead, or get the fuck out of the way.
> Whats up Jayson and Freddy??????????????????????????
> [snapback]3308653[/snapback]​*


Can't for get that Hubbards Connection :biggrin: The car should make a statement for it self...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 23 2005, 07:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT UP! :0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 23 2005, 09:31 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nah they could just get the fuck out of my way...
> 
> ...



AIR FORCE ONES :biggrin: 2 PAIR :cheesy:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jun 23 2005, 05:28 PM
> *SHUT UP! :0
> [snapback]3312850[/snapback]​*




cac you cabron... LOL hahahaa


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 23 2005, 07:31 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nah they could just get the fuck out of my way...
> 
> ...



SHUT THE F_CK UP before I go to miami and take you to that restaurant you guys took me to in hialeah cabrones... hahahaa


Hmmm, i'll pull up with my 62 soon... :biggrin: Big ars Individuals and OSC plaque on it hehehe


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 23 2005, 07:32 PM
> *SHUT THE F_CK UP before I go to miami and take you to that restaurant you guys took me to in hialeah cabrones... hahahaa
> Hmmm, i'll pull up with my 62 soon...  :biggrin: Big ars Individuals and OSC plaque on it hehehe
> [snapback]3312878[/snapback]​*


let me know when you go so i could get my ticket back to m.i.a
(im fucking hungry) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

YOU GOING TO SAN DIEGO THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 23 2005, 06:02 PM
> *let me know when you go so i could get my ticket back to m.i.a
> (im fucking hungry) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn, you've ever gone to Chevy's?, bro, I met this lil colombiana with a bomb ass bro... that's one of the reasons I wanna go back, hahahaha. Well, then in some other restaurant, some nica girl, nice and skinny, but oh man, that was a trip that day, so i'll pass on commenting on that one hahaha


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(henessy,beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 26 2005, 08:45 AM
> *july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(henessy,beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3322394[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aerotech (Feb 11, 2004)

Does someone know of anyone trying to get rid of a chevy vert in miami area I am looking for one.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 26 2005, 08:45 AM
> *july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(henessy,beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3322394[/snapback]​*


im glad this ones on a saturday...  i hope it doesnt affect the turnout though.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jun 26 2005, 09:29 AM
> *im glad this ones on a saturday...    i hope it doesnt affect the turnout though.
> [snapback]3322514[/snapback]​*


that way everyone could get drunk,and you aint gotta worry about going to work the next day. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 
  :thumbsup:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 26 2005, 08:34 PM
> *that way everyone could get drunk,and you aint gotta worry about going to work the next day. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3324514[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Certified Gangster aka fuck all u haters

lowrider excellence, 2nd best of show, 60 full custom 1st place, best engine, best undercarrige, bestkandy


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

puttin dade county on the map


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

thats right, keep talkin shit, and remeber this is only the beginning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

custom leather and suede interior, custom mounted capacitor


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

custome one piece bumpers


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

some hoes with the car


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: Bad Ass Impala


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

oye de pinga i knew u guys could do it congrats to bowtie south keep it up 
yo ben be easy on them :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

good to c that car out again..been a loong minute but well worth the wait. i like how every detail on the car was touched. much props. any-1 got pics from the tk show...lotta rides out there. yo danny it was koo seein u out there with blvd aces .. hadent seen u since miami swangin filming at D&C


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

that 64 is tight


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

damn larges impala looks amazeing


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

"The 64" Kills them Haterz Silently! 

What an outstanding Masterpiece this 64 came out to be! My hats off to all those who were involved in building Large's 64. Fantastic Job! 
:biggrin: :wave: 

Bowtie South continues to kick butt! :buttkick:

Now Bowtie has to hook up my polished turd! lol. :happysad:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 28 2005, 07:35 PM
> *good to c that car out again..been a loong minute but well worth the wait. i like how every detail on the car was touched. much props.  any-1 got pics from the tk show...lotta rides out there. yo danny it was koo seein u out there with blvd aces .. hadent seen u since miami swangin filming at D&C
> [snapback]3334818[/snapback]​*


yea hommie it has been along time but it was nice to see u hope to see u more often


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2005, 06:51 PM
> *"The 64" Kills them Haterz Silently!
> 
> What an outstanding Masterpiece this 64 came out to be! My hats off to all those who were involved in building Large's 64. Fantastic Job!
> ...



you know were to bring it


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

Its good to see a 64 build just how they should be build becuse to many ***** out here fuckin tham up on 24"becuse I seen more than 2 64 jacked up on 24" an shit but this one is just fuckin clean n build how they should be build.this car will show people that love talking shit(fuckin haterz) about miami that we all ant about 22"-28"rims not tham im trying to hate but Im just keeping it real like it or not!!!! :0  :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got my 63 for sale http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=185437


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(henessy,beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 

shit large,you doing the damn thing.one time for all them boys down your way.mad props. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

las time i saw that car it was the chassy only and it was at ricks shops ( wicked customs) but i think it had gold a arms i think? damn that impala is to sick. its perfect. mad props. 
and to think that car was on all gold 20's . .lol. damn


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 29 2005, 09:15 PM
> *las time i saw that car it was the chassy only and it was at  ricks shops ( wicked customs) but i think it had gold a arms i think? damn that impala is to sick. its perfect. mad props.
> and to think that car was on all gold 20's . .lol. damn
> [snapback]3341141[/snapback]​*



thats the old frame that was going to be put on the car but i changed it. that frame you saw @ ricks shop will be out real soon with a fresh new body on it...
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..............


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 1 2005, 07:46 PM
> *thats the old frame that was going to be put on the car but i changed it. that frame you saw @ ricks shop will be out real soon with a fresh new body on it...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..............
> [snapback]3351921[/snapback]​*


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! s-s--s-s-ss-sixxxxx ooooneee? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 29 2005, 08:15 PM
> *las time i saw that car it was the chassy only and it was at  ricks shops ( wicked customs) but i think it had gold a arms i think? damn that impala is to sick. its perfect. mad props.
> and to think that car was on all gold 20's . .lol. damn
> [snapback]3341141[/snapback]​*


yea i remember that i was there when he droped off all the shit for the for it gold everything


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2005, 09:29 PM
> *Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! s-s--s-s-ss-sixxxxx ooooneee? :0  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3352353[/snapback]​*


wrong...... try again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


nah that frame is going on our shop hopper

61 frame been done, with a new color.......


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 2 2005, 01:06 PM
> *wrong...... try again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nah that frame is going on our shop hopper
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 2 2005, 04:06 PM
> *wrong...... try again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nah that frame is going on our shop hopper
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(henessy,beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(henessy,beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

thats better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(henessy,beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey, I heard Elegance C.C. was having a picnic July 23rd..does anyone have a flyer they can post up. LOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

i like these pics.one is with flash,and the other aint.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

this one is nice too.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

t-top cuttywith a custom grill & a 95 link if u cant see the pic click on the web link below

click to see pics


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 3 2005, 10:37 AM
> *t-top cuttywith a custom grill  & a 95 link  if u cant see the pic click on the web link below
> 
> click to see pics
> ...


i painted that pink bike.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

all these pics are before wet sand and buffing


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

t-top cuttywith a custom grill & a 95 link


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 3 2005, 01:51 PM
> *all these pics are before wet sand and buffing
> [snapback]3357144[/snapback]​*


 :0 nice. who painted it?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 3 2005, 02:59 PM
> *:0 nice. who painted it?
> [snapback]3357664[/snapback]​*


Rod


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

someone buy my car for the picnic :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=185437&st=40


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 3 2005, 01:51 PM
> *all these pics are before wet sand and buffing
> [snapback]3357144[/snapback]​*


No Need for a Stereo in that cutty!! That Top is Loud!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody seen the red cutty on i think 26's or 28's in miami, i only see it on NW 7th ave around 103rd street.

does anybody got pics of it?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2005, 07:13 PM
> *No Need for a Stereo in that cutty!! That Top is Loud!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3358267[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

i hope every one has a good fun 4th of july and all of ya stay safe


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 3 2005, 05:49 PM
> *someone buy my car for the picnic :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=185437&st=40
> [snapback]3358048[/snapback]​*


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 4 2005, 03:18 PM
> *
> [snapback]3361576[/snapback]​*


how much


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 4 2005, 04:16 PM
> *how much
> [snapback]3361940[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=185437 Im selling it for the average NADA value,and the condition is above average :biggrin:


----------



## 100problems (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

87' cutlass euro front for sale!!..$300 obo

[attachmentid=207038]


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

T Top..


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

my homeboy is selling a fully wrapped frame for a g-body. All work done by ****** and Eric at High-End customs. Molded back arches , front, and crossmember. $2500, pm if interested. Frame is ready to be painted and put on.


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bladerunner (Jun 21, 2004)

I want to see more pics of low low mami :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bladerunner_@Jul 8 2005, 10:10 PM
> *I want to see more pics of low low mami :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3385070[/snapback]​*


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NO


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

:0 :nono: 

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

anybody know whats the deal with the picnic :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

***NEW*** 31 series batts
have 8 of them..all gotta go at once
950 cca's
$200.00


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heres another
email me at [email protected] if interested


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

[attachmentid=211180]
79-80 Monte Tail lights For Sale. Im asking 160 for them they are in great condition.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

someone make me a deal :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Regal (Jul 12, 2005)

rollin cc regal
[attachmentid=211746][attachmentid=211747][attachmentid=211748]


----------



## Rollin Regal (Jul 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=211749]
[attachmentid=211750]
[attachmentid=211751]
[attachmentid=211752]
[attachmentid=211753]
[attachmentid=211754]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn kenny Boi is about time u get ur ass on the site..but yu gotta take a picture of them hoes from sweetwater wit ur car homie


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: SUP JIT, SETH, my boys in ClAssic Angels, DANNY BOY, et al.,


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

2002 pics, some cubanitas we were flirting with LOL


























the expression says it all, nothing but love from brother chino LOL










shut your mouth nieaguh lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

BAYSIDE CAR CLUB 

BOOHAHAHA


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

86 cutty euro clip for slae black $150


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

yo i needa clean chevy v6 with tranz.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jul 13 2005, 02:27 PM
> *yo i needa clean chevy v6 with tranz.
> [snapback]3407748[/snapback]​*



how much u got?...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Regal_@Jul 12 2005, 02:22 AM
> *rollin cc regal
> [attachmentid=211746][attachmentid=211747][attachmentid=211748]
> [snapback]3399152[/snapback]​*


hEY dERICK LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!

my good frend kenny. bitch finally ur on this shyt!!1 bueno everyone knows rollin been out for a minute so atleast us gotta keep it real on dis bitch. lol. ni99a i need help bitch things are heavy with only two hands.lol dalee caca head nice avatar.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 13 2005, 11:52 PM
> * HEY DERICK LOOK WAT I FOUND!!
> 
> AND my good frend kenny. bitch finally ur on this shyt!!1 bueno everyone knows rollin been out for a minute so atleast us gotta keep it real on dis bitch. lol. ni99a i need help bitch things are heavy with only two hands.lol dalee caca head nice avatar.
> [snapback]3410399[/snapback]​*


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

caddy is sold  :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Jul 14 2005, 02:08 PM
> *caddy for sell for $1500 obo  runs good need new paint job and hydros holla at me if u want to see it
> [snapback]3413811[/snapback]​*


 :0 damn sweet ride should sell reallll quick!!!!!!!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

fleetwood or coupe de ville? looks like as fleet.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jul 14 2005, 03:22 PM
> *fleetwood or coupe de ville? looks like as fleet.
> [snapback]3413928[/snapback]​*


fleetwood  p.m if u need more info


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 13 2005, 10:52 PM
> *hEY dERICK LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!
> 
> my good frend kenny. bitch finally ur on this shyt!!1 bueno everyone knows rollin been out for a minute so atleast us gotta keep it real on dis bitch. lol. ni99a i need help bitch things are heavy with only two hands.lol dalee caca head nice avatar.
> [snapback]3410399[/snapback]​*


\

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Regal (Jul 12, 2005)

RoLLin C C CHEVY WITH NEW SHOES IN DADE. ,
[attachmentid=214609]


----------



## Rollin Regal (Jul 12, 2005)

RoLLin C C CHEVY WITH NEW SHOES IN DADE. ,
[attachmentid=214609]
[attachmentid=214611]
[attachmentid=214612]
[attachmentid=214613]
[attachmentid=214614]
[attachmentid=214615]


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn kenny come take pics of my car bitch. u and that gangsta as camera dont pay no visits to LaGo


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Regal_@Jul 15 2005, 05:21 AM
> *RoLLin C C  CHEVY WITH NEW SHOES IN DADE. ,
> [attachmentid=214609]
> [attachmentid=214611]
> ...



MONEY MIKE STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:0 954


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

82 coupe deville for sale have 90 header panel, 90 bumper, brand new back lights, 90 back bumper. Car has no bumpers or header panels on it needs to be put together and painted. Super clean blue interior. PM me if interested $900 obo


----------



## 100problems (Jul 5, 2005)

that shits off the gas


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 16 2005, 05:44 PM
> *:0 954
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ELEGANCE PICNIC should be good.... looking foward to it.


----------



## 13/7 (Jul 17, 2005)

BIG RIMS SUKY


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food,d.j.,and bounce house for the kids.over 4000 flyers have been passed out already,so come out and represent.



WE WILL BE COLLECTING TOYS(BRAND NEW)FOR THE KIDS WHO NEED IT.SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BRING A TOY.ITS FOR A GOOD KAUSE.REMEMBER,SOME AINT AS FORTUNATE AS OTHERS.     :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 16 2005, 04:44 PM
> *:0 954
> 
> 
> ...



Damn yall boys been lost I see y......


Looks good


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Jul 14 2005, 02:10 PM
> *caddy is sold   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413829[/snapback]​*



that was a quick sale!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 16 2005, 06:44 PM
> *:0 954
> 
> 
> ...



WOW REAL NICE WUZ UP MARTIAN


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

bored at work .


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

charcole looking like rico suave with that little chain.....lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 17 2005, 07:49 PM
> *bored at work .
> [snapback]3427923[/snapback]​*



GET YOUR ASS TO WORK THEN *****!!!










HI JIT!!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 18 2005, 09:23 AM
> *GET YOUR ASS TO WORK THEN *****!!!
> HI JIT!!!
> [snapback]3429969[/snapback]​*



Wassa ese y tha sad face ...how u feelin?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Regal_@Jul 15 2005, 03:21 AM
> *RoLLin C C  CHEVY WITH NEW SHOES IN DADE. ,
> [attachmentid=214609]
> [attachmentid=214611]
> ...



IT MUST BE NICE TO HAVE $$$$$.LOL.THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

im selling a three pump prohopper setup with everything the front pump has a 1" inch port and everything is brand new also 12 brand new batteries need to sell 2200 o.b.o. and will give the buyer if they want the car i was building for free its a 2door box chevy missing the front clip but the frame is almost done being rienforced p.m. me or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hialeah305boyz_@Jul 18 2005, 06:03 PM
> *im selling a three pump prohopper setup with everything the front pump has a 1" inch port and everything is brand new also 12 brand new batteries  need to sell 2200 o.b.o. and will give the buyer if they want the car i was building for free its a 2door box chevy missing the front clip but the frame is almost done being rienforced p.m. me or e-mail me at  [email protected]
> [snapback]3431739[/snapback]​*


PICS PLZZZZZ! :biggrin: I LOVEZ DEM PRO HOPPERS. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 18 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Wassa ese y tha sad face ...how u feelin?
> [snapback]3430557[/snapback]​*




feeling much better... Short of breath from time to time but feel way better than the weekend... thanks for asking.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

#9


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## elcholero123 (Feb 17, 2005)

is that 500 for the complete set up?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jul 18 2005, 07:42 AM
> *charcole looking like rico suave with that little chain.....lol
> [snapback]3429504[/snapback]​*


rico suave baby!!lmao. ni99a ama need help moving the body so be redy mofo


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hialeah305boyz_@Jul 18 2005, 04:03 PM
> *im selling a three pump prohopper setup with everything the front pump has a 1" inch port and everything is brand new also 12 brand new batteries  need to sell 2200 o.b.o. and will give the buyer if they want the car i was building for free its a 2door box chevy missing the front clip but the frame is almost done being rienforced p.m. me or e-mail me at  [email protected]
> [snapback]3431739[/snapback]​*



pics


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elcholero123_@Jul 18 2005, 05:52 PM
> *is that 500 for the complete set up?
> [snapback]3432546[/snapback]​*


yeah 500 for everything i listed


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

The car belongs to Mike from "Browards Finest c.c." I just posted the pic for him...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 18 2005, 06:52 PM
> *pics
> [snapback]3432814[/snapback]​*



WUZZA NI99A, IF U NEED PICS OR TO SEE THE SETUP.HOLLA AT ME.I GOT U. DATS MY BROTHER SELLING IT.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 19 2005, 03:04 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3438001[/snapback]​*


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

tight pik for str8lowriding.. :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jul 19 2005, 06:02 PM
> *tight pik for str8lowriding.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3439622[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 20 2005, 07:15 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3441773[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 20 2005, 06:09 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3445831[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WUZ UP WITH ALL THE FACES LOL   :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Pissing on everyone... All the competition, FUCK IT LOL hahaha


i'll send a sticker out to everyone, fuck the lil big head white dude, put a funny hair style latino on your back window LOL


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

BOWTIE SOUTH 2005 (57 OG RAG)

(AND MORE TO COME)


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

CERTIFIED GANGSTER

BOWTIE SOUTH 2005


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

CERTIFIED GANGSTER
BOWTIE SOUTH 2005


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

CERTIFIED GANGSTER
BOWTIE SOUTH 2005


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

HATER PROOF 64
BOWTIE SOUTH 2005


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

HATER PROOF 64
BOWTIE SOUTH 2005


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

FRESH 64
BOWTIE SOUTH 2005


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

FRESH 64
BOWTIE SOUTH 2005


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

the set up is already sold but i do have 2 steel braided return lins...brand new for $20.00(both)


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CONO DE PINGA BOWTIE DOIMG REAL BIG FUCKING THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

must be nice to have all that money to play with


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 24 2005, 12:58 PM
> *must be nice to have all that money to play with
> [snapback]3469200[/snapback]​*



YEAH IT IS BUT SOME OF US GOT TO DO IT

JUST TIRED OF SEEING THE CARS OUT HERE THAT ARE CALLED LOWRIDERS

TIME FOR A CHANGE


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

eh... everyone has different tastes in lowriding though... Mind you, you're style is super high dollar lowrider cars, my fancy is show quality street driven hoppers, others can't afford much and will just about ride anything... Really, it all depends on the person homie, no need for a change, just need to actually start lowriding... 


Anyway, QUE VOLON... hows life treating ya'll in the humid?



> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 24 2005, 11:18 AM
> *YEAH ITS IS BUT SOME OF US GOT TO DO IT
> 
> JUST TIRED OF SEEING THE CARS OUT THE THAT ARE CALLED LOWRIDERS
> ...


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 24 2005, 10:58 AM
> *must be nice to have all that money to play with
> [snapback]3469200[/snapback]​*


dont hate the players homie hate the game :angry:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 24 2005, 01:32 PM
> *eh... everyone has different tastes in lowriding though... Mind you, you're style is super high dollar lowrider cars, my fancy is show quality street driven hoppers, others can't afford much and will just about ride anything... Really, it all depends on the person homie, no need for a change, just need to actually start lowriding...
> Anyway, QUE VOLON... hows life treating ya'll in the humid?
> [snapback]3469336[/snapback]​*


I FEEL YOU ON THAT, AND I DO RESPECT ALL SIDES OF LOWRIDING AND IM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP ANYBODY WHO ASKS ME FOR HELP BUT WHAT I DONT LIKE IS WHEN PEOPLE MAKE SMART ASS COMMENTS TO US FOR WHAT WE BUILD. SO ANY WAY YOU PUT IT YOUR FUCKED, IF YOU DO IT AND HALF ASS IT THEY RAG ON YOU FOR THAT AND IF YOU DO IT AND DO IT TO GOOD THEN YOUR FUCKED TOO.... SO I GUESS ANYWAY YOU PUT YOU CAN'T WIN...

THE ONLY THING I TELL THESE PEOPLE IS THAT WE ARE ALL MEN..
AND IF YOUR READY TO MAKE A COMMENT TOWARDS SOMEBODY THEN BE READY TO APPROACH IT AS A MAN.....

WE JUST TRYING TO SHOW THE OTHER SIDE THAT HASENT BEEN SEEN IN FLA.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 24 2005, 01:57 PM
> *dont hate the players homie hate the game  :angry:
> [snapback]3469444[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

waddup homie


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 24 2005, 02:07 PM
> *waddup homie
> [snapback]3469487[/snapback]​*


RELAXING IN THIS HOT ASS WEATHER....


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 22 2005, 05:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a disturbing pic, why do you own one of those again??


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Bowtie South og 57, on the way home from the picnic yesterday


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 24 2005, 11:57 AM
> *dont hate the players homie hate the game  :angry:
> [snapback]3469444[/snapback]​*


was that aimed towards me?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Jul 24 2005, 12:24 PM
> *thats a disturbing pic,  why do you own one of those again??
> [snapback]3469544[/snapback]​*




hahaa... its a tequila bottle homie... My dad use to be a taxi driver for a while when he 1st moved to the state of Jalisco... He was best friends with the prostitute bc they liked my dad and shit... so my dad says that he saw that Tequila dick in a store and bought it to play a trick on the prostitutes... funny shit if you see it though... You can tell Jit, that shit is funny in person homie.... lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 24 2005, 12:05 PM
> *I FEEL YOU ON THAT, AND I DO RESPECT ALL SIDES OF LOWRIDING AND IM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP ANYBODY WHO ASKS ME FOR HELP BUT WHAT I DONT LIKE IS WHEN PEOPLE MAKE SMART ASS COMMENTS TO US FOR WHAT WE BUILD. SO ANY WAY YOU PUT IT YOUR FUCKED, IF YOU DO IT AND HALF ASS IT THEY RAG ON YOU FOR THAT AND IF YOU DO IT AND DO IT TO GOOD THEN YOUR FUCKED TOO.... SO I GUESS ANYWAY YOU PUT YOU CAN'T WIN...
> 
> THE ONLY THING I TELL THESE PEOPLE IS THAT WE ARE ALL MEN..
> ...




Agree... but then again, if I make a car that looks half ass, its my car, its what I can afford and as an adult you should be able to just let assholes talk... I do respect what you guys are doing and all... and florida is WAAAAAYYYYYY out of my league... to much fucking hating for me is what I am trying to say... I like talking shit for fun but dayum... florida takes it to the max and to the heart... w/e you guys are doing, keep up the good job...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 24 2005, 08:07 PM
> *Agree... but then again, if I make a car that looks half ass, its my car, its what I can afford and as an adult you should be able to just let assholes talk... I do respect what you guys are doing and all... and florida is WAAAAAYYYYYY out of my league... to much fucking hating for me is what I am trying to say... I like talking shit for fun but dayum... florida takes it to the max and to the heart... w/e you guys are doing, keep up the good job...
> [snapback]3470945[/snapback]​*


EXACTLY I COULD GIVE A FUCK ON WHAT YOU DO WITH YOUR CARS,BUT DON'T COME TO US WITH YOUR SMART ASS COMMENTS TRYING TO SAY THAT WE HAVE MONEY AND THATS WHY ARE CARS ARE LIKE THAT... DON'T MAKE EXCUSES DOGGIE.... 
ALL IM SAYING IS YOU CAN'T TALK TO SOME POEPLE THE WAY YOU TALK TO OTHERS YOU GOTTA SHOW RESPECT CAUSE YOU DON'T THEM LIKE THAT...
AND AS FAR AS CONCERNED HE'S IN NO POSTION TO MAKE ANY COMMENTS TOWARD US CAUSE I DON'T COME ON HERE AND SAY ANY NEGATIVE COMMENT TOWARDS ANYBODY ON THIS SITE AND I WILL NOT ALLOW YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE DISRESPECT ME OR ANY OF MY CREW... THERE'S LINES YOU DON'T CROSS..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 24 2005, 06:26 PM
> *EXACTLY I COULD GIVE A FUCK ON WHAT YOU DO WITH YOUR CARS,BUT DON'T COME TO US WITH YOUR SMART ASS COMMENTS TRYING TO SAY THAT WE HAVE MONEY AND THATS WHY ARE CARS ARE LIKE THAT... DON'T MAKE EXCUSES DOGGIE....
> ALL IM SAYING IS YOU CAN'T TALK TO SOME POEPLE THE WAY YOU TALK TO OTHERS YOU GOTTA SHOW RESPECT CAUSE YOU DON'T THEM LIKE THAT...
> AND AS FAR AS CONCERNED HE'S IN NO POSTION TO MAKE ANY COMMENTS TOWARD US CAUSE I DON'T COME ON HERE AND SAY ANY NEGATIVE COMMENT TOWARDS ANYBODY ON THIS SITE AND I WILL NOT ALLOW YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE DISRESPECT ME OR ANY OF MY CREW... THERE'S LINES YOU DON'T CROSS..
> [snapback]3471052[/snapback]​*


So are you talking to someone in specific? because all i said was it is nice to have money,No shit words there just the truth if everyone had 50k to spend on a car they wouldnt look like they would now.I give you guys props for building some badd ass cars,But miami just got that nasty attitude and thats why we aint on the spot within the lowrider community :uh:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 24 2005, 08:31 PM
> *So are you talking to someone in specific? because all i said was it is nice to have money,No shit words there just the truth if everyone had 50k to spend on a car they wouldnt look like they would now.I give you guys props for building some badd ass cars,But miami just got that nasty attitude and thats why we aint on the spot within the lowrider community :uh:
> [snapback]3471074[/snapback]​*


IF THE SHOE FITS WEAR IT.....

IM DONE WITH THIS


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 24 2005, 06:31 PM
> *So are you talking to someone in specific? because all i said was it is nice to have money,No shit words there just the truth if everyone had 50k to spend on a car they wouldnt look like they would now.I give you guys props for building some badd ass cars,But miami just got that nasty attitude and thats why we aint on the spot within the lowrider community :uh:
> [snapback]3471074[/snapback]​*


if you were giving props homie you would have said nice cars (not must be nice to have money !!!) that right there sound like a big time fucking hater comment and for the most part i never really say much but when smart ass comments come out and are referred towards the bowtie family or any of our homies near or far .. we take it like it was hate not all people in the world have money like others this is a fact but the way i see it as long as you are in it for the love of lowriding it dont matter.. if you drive a street cutlass or a bad ass rag impala just show props that person for doing the damn thing . .. so you should take alot into consideration before you make a statement like that ..


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 24 2005, 08:00 PM
> *if you were giving props homie you would have said  nice cars  (not must be nice to  have money !!!)  that right there sound like a big time fucking hater comment  and  for the most part i never really say much  but when  smart ass comments come out and are referred towards the bowtie family  or any of our homies near or far    .. we  take it like it was hate  not all people in the world have money like others this is a fact  but the way i see it  as long as you are in it for the love of lowriding it dont matter.. if you drive a street  cutlass or a bad ass rag impala just show props that person for doing the damn thing  .  .. so you should take alot into consideration  before  you make a statement like that ..
> [snapback]3471190[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 24 2005, 07:00 PM
> *if you were giving props homie you would have said  nice cars  (not must be nice to  have money !!!)  that right there sound like a big time fucking hater comment  and  for the most part i never really say much  but when  smart ass comments come out and are referred towards the bowtie family  or any of our homies near or far    .. we  take it like it was hate  not all people in the world have money like others this is a fact  but the way i see it  as long as you are in it for the love of lowriding it dont matter.. if you drive a street  cutlass or a bad ass rag impala just show props that person for doing the damn thing  .  .. so you should take alot into consideration  before  you make a statement like that ..
> [snapback]3471190[/snapback]​*


  sometime people dont take stuff how it was meant,sorry for the confusion it was not hate.just a simple admiration as to what a person could do with a 40 something year old car and some cash


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 24 2005, 06:26 PM
> *EXACTLY I COULD GIVE A FUCK ON WHAT YOU DO WITH YOUR CARS,BUT DON'T COME TO US WITH YOUR SMART ASS COMMENTS TRYING TO SAY THAT WE HAVE MONEY AND THATS WHY ARE CARS ARE LIKE THAT... DON'T MAKE EXCUSES DOGGIE....
> ALL IM SAYING IS YOU CAN'T TALK TO SOME POEPLE THE WAY YOU TALK TO OTHERS YOU GOTTA SHOW RESPECT CAUSE YOU DON'T THEM LIKE THAT...
> AND AS FAR AS CONCERNED HE'S IN NO POSTION TO MAKE ANY COMMENTS TOWARD US CAUSE I DON'T COME ON HERE AND SAY ANY NEGATIVE COMMENT TOWARDS ANYBODY ON THIS SITE AND I WILL NOT ALLOW YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE DISRESPECT ME OR ANY OF MY CREW... THERE'S LINES YOU DON'T CROSS..
> [snapback]3471052[/snapback]​*


for who


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 24 2005, 09:39 PM
> *for who
> [snapback]3471418[/snapback]​*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

The BTC south crew never ceases to amaze me! :0 

a 57rag! Like Freddies signature What's Next? :0 


 

The only problem is in this picture is that you guys are driving the wrong way. My house is in the opposite direction. :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn that 57 is nice...had to say it again :thumbsup: props


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

is freddy driving like an old man, or is it the car making him look like an older person? hehehee He looks more like a honda boy... GIMME THE 57 PUTO!!! hahahaa



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 24 2005, 07:48 PM
> *The BTC south crew never ceases to amaze me! :0
> 
> a 57rag! Like Freddies signature What's Next? :0
> ...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 24 2005, 07:39 PM
> *for who
> [snapback]3471418[/snapback]​*



DAYUM!!! That must be some stinky ass mofo breath!!! GAWD that's discusting.... if you spend 5-10g's on a gold mouth, you should had spent that in making jewelry or a gold toilet... lol


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 24 2005, 09:48 PM
> *The BTC south crew never ceases to amaze me! :0
> 
> a 57rag! Like Freddies signature What's Next? :0
> ...


WE WHERE COMING FROM YOUR HOUSE BUT YOU WASNT THERE 
:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 24 2005, 09:53 PM
> *damn that 57 is nice...had to say it again :thumbsup: props
> [snapback]3471513[/snapback]​*


THANX HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 25 2005, 08:17 AM
> *WE WHERE COMING FROM  YOUR HOUSE BUT YOU WASNT THERE
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3473525[/snapback]​*



you look like one of them ELA Cholos... hahaha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 25 2005, 11:17 AM
> *WE WHERE COMING FROM  YOUR HOUSE BUT YOU WASNT THERE
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3473525[/snapback]​*


Haha Yea! :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 25 2005, 06:03 AM
> *DAYUM!!! That must be some stinky ass mofo breath!!! GAWD that's discusting.... if you spend 5-10g's on a gold mouth, you should had spent that in making jewelry or a gold toilet... lol
> [snapback]3473249[/snapback]​*


listerine atleast 2 times a day,keeps the funkyness away.oyeah and worry,my chunck thick enough. :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 26 2005, 12:32 AM
> *listerine atleast 2 times a day,keeps the funkyness away.oyeah and dont worry,my chunck thick enough. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3480021[/snapback]​*


----------



## Rollin Regal (Jul 12, 2005)

MY HOMEBOYZ DAILY DRIVER. RoLLiN C.C.
[attachmentid=223983]
[attachmentid=223985]
[attachmentid=223986]
[attachmentid=223987]


----------



## Rollin Regal (Jul 12, 2005)

MOTOR SWAPPED TO A FRESH 350.
[attachmentid=223988]
[attachmentid=223989]
[attachmentid=223990]


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^thats a nice little truck isnt that the one that was in uncivilized along time ago?when they wanted to start a lowrider club


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Regal_@Jul 26 2005, 05:20 AM
> *MY HOMEBOYZ DAILY DRIVER. RoLLiN C.C.
> [attachmentid=223983]
> [attachmentid=223985]
> ...


who did the airbrushing becuse that shit fuckin hard ***** :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 26 2005, 08:50 AM
> *^thats a nice little truck isnt that the one that was in uncivilized along time ago?when they wanted to start a lowrider club
> [snapback]3481489[/snapback]​*




nope sorry...been Rollin Still Rollin


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 26 2005, 09:50 AM
> *^thats a nice little truck isnt that the one that was in uncivilized along time ago?when they wanted to start a lowrider club
> [snapback]3481489[/snapback]​*


the one your talkin about was a ranger that was the same color as this i think its the one that was tryna start "made in dade c.c."


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2005, 01:00 PM
> *the one your talkin about was a ranger that was the same color as this i think its the one that was tryna start "made in dade c.c."
> [snapback]3483116[/snapback]​*


probably


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yall know UCE ****** Doin it big low!! SHout out to Alvaro n the crew from your boy over seas in Iraq Dawg. Keep it Swangin.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Regal_@Jul 26 2005, 03:20 AM
> *MY HOMEBOYZ DAILY DRIVER. RoLLiN C.C.
> [attachmentid=223983]
> [attachmentid=223985]
> ...


well jorges truck is even nicer on pics!. lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 26 2005, 07:56 PM
> *well jorges truck is even nicer on pics!. lol.
> [snapback]3485397[/snapback]​*


That's a nice truck. Chevy Powered!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOWLYFE CUTTY (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 24 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Bowtie South og 57, on the way home from the picnic yesterday
> [snapback]3470169[/snapback]​*



KILLER RIDE HOMIE!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Jul 26 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Yall know UCE ****** Doin it big low!! SHout out to Alvaro n the crew from your boy over seas in Iraq Dawg. Keep it Swangin.
> [snapback]3483380[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

now that the grove is fixed is everyone gonna start headin back there??? if not where is there to go??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Jul 29 2005, 12:55 AM
> *now that the grove is fixed is everyone gonna start headin back there??? if not where is there to go??
> [snapback]3501693[/snapback]​*


Layitlow of course!!!!The cops never break up the party in here!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

need to sell 3 pump set up everything brand new 12 brand new batteries everything for 2200 obo make me an offer need money got to sell e-mail me here or at [email protected]


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

its a prohopper setup with 1 inch port and all parker cheecks and slow downs the three pumps are chrome


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hialeah305boyz_@Jul 29 2005, 09:22 AM
> *its a prohopper setup with 1 inch port and all parker cheecks and slow downs the three pumps are chrome
> [snapback]3503071[/snapback]​*


Pics sell...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 29 2005, 10:06 AM
> *Pics sell...
> [snapback]3504145[/snapback]​*


so does sex :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mystik styles cc after the DUB show(members)


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mystik styles cc after DUB show(members&family)


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

OyyyyEEEEEE De Pingation tha Hateration......Dat's y the lowrider community in So.Fla will never go n e where. CUZ MAJORITY of us ****** is actin l;ike kids over some fkin candy.... The day we can all just go to a park & have a BBQ wit a bounce house for the kids & some type of local talent performing will be the day GWBush Dies... & dat's Real Talk....No Hatin hea, Just Statin the facts...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 29 2005, 03:27 PM
> *mystik styles cc after DUB show(members&family)
> [snapback]3506163[/snapback]​*


one for them boys from mystik styles.thanks for the help at the picnic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jul 29 2005, 03:34 PM
> *OyyyyEEEEEE De Pingation tha Hateration......Dat's y the lowrider community in So.Fla will never go n e where. CUZ MAJORITY  of  us ****** is actin l;ike kids over some fkin candy.... The day we can all just go to a park & have a BBQ wit a bounce house for the kids & some type of local talent performing will be the day GWBush Dies... & dat's Real Talk....No Hatin hea, Just Statin the facts...
> [snapback]3506204[/snapback]​*


sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 31 2005, 06:10 AM
> *one for them boys from mystik styles.thanks for the help at the picnic. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]3513847[/snapback]​*


no problem ni99a....we had a good time...thanx...but that heat was a bitch


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

lol. :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Just letting all the Miami guys and girls know whats up with my club (BOULEVARD KNIGHTS) picnic. We are having a meeting this weekend and are going to set the date. It will probably be in Nov. somtime because we are waiting for the rainy season to be over. If there are any big shows or picnics in Miami that time of year please let us know so that we dont plan it on the same date. For everyone who went last year they already know that it was well worth the drive. This will be Round two, Miami came off on top last year but this year there will be alot more hoppers out there from all over Florida including North FL, Central FL, And hopefully you guys in Miami can Make the trip. You guys can check for up dates on our website, just click the link in my sig to view. 

Heres a pic of one of the hoppers from Polk Country FL that will be there Hopping. Just so you dont get confused this is NOT a Boulevard Knights Car, It is a club from Polk county Fl near tampa. This is just a preview of what some of the hoppers are going to be like this year.....We hope to see all you guys up here again this year for our picnic and get ready because i think this is going to be the Battle For King of the streets in FLorida...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: looks like miami has some competition :wave:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

how bout a pic of it in the air?????


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Sorry i only got video of it and they didnt hop it to much. No one was there to hop them so they didnt want to break thier ride for nothing. It was getting up real nice though.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

shyt!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 2 2005, 01:17 PM
> *:biggrin: looks like miami has some competition :wave:
> [snapback]3528033[/snapback]​*


itz about time... cause that 305 954 thing was a joke 305 had it all the way...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

I NEED A REGAL OR CUTTY THAT DONT EVEN NEED TO START. I MEAN A TRUE FUKING BUCKET. trailer trash g body. HIT ME UP


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 2 2005, 03:52 PM
> *I NEED A REGAL OR CUTTY THAT DONT EVEN NEED TO START. I MEAN A TRUE FUKING BUCKET. trailer trash g body. HIT ME UP
> [snapback]3529498[/snapback]​*


lol that wont be to hard to find :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 2 2005, 04:54 PM
> *lol that wont be to hard to find  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3529502[/snapback]​*


ok. anybody selling a fuking dolley then. i need one


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey i want to know any one know or sellin a car trailler i nedd one to haul around and pick up cars hit me up


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Heres another Hopper that should be at the Boulevard Knights Picnic going for the king of the streets for FL. These guys were from Clear water FL i believe.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 2 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Heres another Hopper that should be at the Boulevard Knights Picnic going for the king of the streets for FL.  These guys were from Clear water FL i believe.
> [snapback]3530025[/snapback]​*


does that shit even have an engine,cause its missing the gas tank. :uh:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes it has an engine and it drives. It is missing the front header panel and the bumper though.


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 2 2005, 05:44 PM
> *does that shit even have an engine,cause its missing the gas tank. :uh:
> [snapback]3530102[/snapback]​*


What are you talkin about?????? It's called undercoating...and yes it drives. It's still gettin all the bugs out so paint and body are last. It will have a bumper on it by the picnic. I promise you nothing from miami can beat it :0 Just tryin to start some fun :biggrin: And it's from St.pete with a little bit of Tampa in it.


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

Three pump set up for sale. Email me if you have any questions.


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

Three pump set up for sale. Email me if you have any questions.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Aug 2 2005, 06:26 PM
> *What are you talkin about?????? It's called undercoating...and yes it drives. It's still gettin all the bugs out so paint and body are last. It will have a bumper on it by the picnic. I promise you nothing from miami can beat it :0  Just tryin to start some fun :biggrin:  And it's from St.pete with a little bit of Tampa in it.
> [snapback]3530316[/snapback]​*


lol....Hey dom are you building anything for our picnic or is it top secrete and your going to suprise us? :biggrin: There should be alot of hoppers going at it this time.


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 2 2005, 06:30 PM
> *lol....Hey dom are you building anything for our picnic or is it top secrete and your going to suprise us? :biggrin: There should be alot of hoppers going at it this time.
> [snapback]3530336[/snapback]​*


I have a 91 towncar that's goin be a single pump. The problem is time...but i'm tryin.


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

Three pump set up for sale. Email me if you have any questions.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Aug 2 2005, 06:37 PM
> *I have a 91 towncar that's goin be a single pump. The problem is time...but i'm tryin.
> [snapback]3530393[/snapback]​*


Yeah i hear that. Time is a bitch but you got around 3 month to get her done. :biggrin:


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm having trouble posting pictures of the three pump ProHopper set up, contact me if interseted i will email pics.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Who ever took that pic of that Regal is the shit lol lol


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

can't wait for this picnic

the 407 massacre in nov.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Aug 2 2005, 07:26 PM
> *What are you talkin about?????? It's called undercoating...and yes it drives. It's still gettin all the bugs out so paint and body are last. It will have a bumper on it by the picnic. I promise you nothing from miami can beat it :0  Just tryin to start some fun :biggrin:  And it's from St.pete with a little bit of Tampa in it.
> [snapback]3530316[/snapback]​*



hope u got a header panel for that heap, we dont hop to many buckets like that down here, nothing personal homie  just trying to start some fun


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Aug 2 2005, 11:19 PM
> *hope u got a header panel for that heap, we dont hop to many buckets like that down here, nothing personal homie    just trying to start some fun
> [snapback]3531816[/snapback]​*


 i c we got good sportsmanship going here!!!lmao i hope we can back it up cuz i havent seen anyhoppin action in a bit. Wheres the picnic at i aint missing this one


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 2 2005, 04:52 PM
> *I NEED A REGAL OR CUTTY THAT DONT EVEN NEED TO START. I MEAN A TRUE FUKING BUCKET. trailer trash g body. HIT ME UP
> [snapback]3529498[/snapback]​*



i got a cutty forsale..... 86 wit an 87 front... runs good... body work is pretty good all rust on roof was cut out and re-welded new metal...windshield is cracked... extended a-arms upfront... primer gray.... $1,500 o.b.o.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Found another pic of that regal almost on the bumper and a pic of it driving on three.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Anyone hopping 60s? Heres a 64 you can nose up to.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 3 2005, 06:51 AM
> *Anyone hopping 60s? Heres a 64 you can nose up to.
> [snapback]3532932[/snapback]​*


nice.very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 2 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Heres another Hopper that should be at the Boulevard Knights Picnic going for the king of the streets for FL.  These guys were from Clear water FL i believe.
> [snapback]3530025[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:  :0


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

DAYUM!!! FLORIDA IS BUILDING CAR HOPPERS NOW!!! NO MORE TRUCKS?!?!?! YAY!!!

Following clubs with hoppers:
Classic Angels
BLVD Knights
LowLyfe


I guess we'll have to do a setup on bBblues cutty hehehe... 

Good job guys... i.e the blue one... almost looks like a maniaco LA built car.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Aug 3 2005, 11:16 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3534329[/snapback]​*


lol 954 in the background strugling to get up as usual :roflmao:


----------



## 79 LAC BEAR (Jun 14, 2005)

13's for sale $200 hit me up for details

hit me up aim at COLOMBIANOBEAR

or email me at [email protected]


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 3 2005, 01:12 PM
> *lol 954 in the background strugling to get up as usual :roflmao:
> [snapback]3534665[/snapback]​*




its funny how people talk shit about the cutty from 954 but then they dont even hop a car of their own......the owner of the red regal dont even laugh at him......at least he's doing something....without him there would never be a hop....and yeah im from the 305 and its called giving credit to people who try cuz last time i checked there wasn't any cars getting up besides the red and the blue regals and the green blazer and the cutty


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

....ON THE BUMPER NOT ALMOST


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

credit for people who work for it


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Aug 3 2005, 11:13 AM
> *:biggrin:    :0
> [snapback]3534308[/snapback]​*


WTF......A CHOP TOP REGAL HOPPER..... :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 3 2005, 05:50 PM
> *its funny how people talk shit about the cutty from 954 but then they dont even hop a car of their own......the owner of the red regal dont even laugh at him......at least he's doing something....without him there would never be a hop....and yeah im from the 305 and its called giving credit to people who try cuz last time i checked there wasn't any cars getting up besides the red and the blue regals and the green blazer and the cutty
> [snapback]3536931[/snapback]​*


well they get credit for bringing something to hop,but after all talking they used to do,they didnt have much to show


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY 650_@Aug 3 2005, 07:01 PM
> *WTF......A CHOP TOP REGAL HOPPER..... :0
> [snapback]3536989[/snapback]​*


THAT CHOP TOP REGAL, KEEPS IT REAL HOMIE, THEM NI99AS HAVE SERVED WITH THAT "CHOP TOP REGAL" MUCH PROPS GIVEN TO MR.ROMY AND CLASSIC ANGELS C.C.


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 3 2005, 07:15 PM
> *well they get credit for bringing something to hop,but after all talking they used to do,they didnt have much to show
> [snapback]3537110[/snapback]​*


what talking? i have knowin kenny for years and hes never talked any shit


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 3 2005, 05:50 PM
> *its funny how people talk shit about the cutty from 954 but then they dont even hop a car of their own......the owner of the red regal dont even laugh at him......at least he's doing something....without him there would never be a hop....and yeah im from the 305 and its called giving credit to people who try cuz last time i checked there wasn't any cars getting up besides the red and the blue regals and the green blazer and the cutty
> [snapback]3536931[/snapback]​*


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

YOUR JUST A PIE ASS HATER, 954 OR 305 OR WHERE EVER IT'S ALL ABOUT BUILDING IT BRINGIN IT OUT AND HAVING FUN, AND KENNY HAS BEEN IN THE GAME BEFORE YOUR ASS WAS EVEN CONEIVED. THERES ALOT OF SHIT FROM BROWARD KEEPIN IT ON THE MAP OLD SCHOOL "ROYALTY" AND "SOLO CREATIONS C.C."AND MANY MORE STRAIGHT FROM BROWARD.I DON'T SEE YOU CLICKIN ANY SWITCHEZ.TRUST ME JIT LERN NOT TO BE IGNORANT.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 3 2005, 01:00 PM
> *DAYUM!!! FLORIDA IS BUILDING CAR HOPPERS NOW!!! NO MORE TRUCKS?!?!?! YAY!!!
> 
> Following clubs with hoppers:
> ...


yes my car will hop OSC. hahaha yus supply my coils all i will need from you buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 3 2005, 06:50 PM
> *its funny how people talk shit about the cutty from 954 but then they dont even hop a car of their own......the owner of the red regal dont even laugh at him......at least he's doing something....without him there would never be a hop....and yeah im from the 305 and its called giving credit to people who try cuz last time i checked there wasn't any cars getting up besides the red and the blue regals and the green blazer and the cutty
> [snapback]3536931[/snapback]​*



how many times have we had this convo?? lol 

every picnic there some fools walking around willies regal like they know that ***** screaming " YEA 305 blah blah blah" and "FUCK 954!!!" and half them ****** just driving around stock cars. I think its hilarious.

much props to crazy ass white boy keith for putting on a show all the time for these h8ers. And mike for that monte he bringing out. And to the boys from classic angels for putting it down too.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn all ya'll jumpin on mah boi cause he said one thing... its true tho... i got it on video... kenny hopping his cutty when it was baby blue about 3 or 4 years ago agaisnt ******'s 64 at city hall....****** took it to him... and he said "aight ill be back"... he went and took his shit apart and built it all over... i saw the car at the shop while he was working on it... "dropzone/ynot designz" hell yeah his car has came along way from back when it was baby blue... but his words were "ima come back and beat you".... and he has not beat classic angels since... so yeah... his shit is nice... but he never outhop'd them... and maybe i dont got a hopper and im not clicking shit out on the streets.... but when i had my shit out i was at evry fucking picnic and hangout not hopping but representin'... and mah boi might be a jit... but he's a jit with a clean ass 63 2door dat he did his own frame off and reinforced his whole shit on his own ...not like he pushing a beat up nissan stanza on spinnin hubcaps... or payin people to do work on his shit...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Aug 3 2005, 08:56 PM
> *YOUR JUST A PIE ASS HATER, 954 OR 305 OR WHERE EVER IT'S ALL ABOUT BUILDING IT BRINGIN IT OUT AND HAVING FUN, AND KENNY HAS BEEN IN THE GAME BEFORE YOUR ASS WAS  EVEN CONEIVED. THERES ALOT OF SHIT FROM BROWARD KEEPIN IT ON THE MAP OLD SCHOOL "ROYALTY" AND "SOLO CREATIONS C.C."AND MANY MORE STRAIGHT FROM BROWARD.I DON'T SEE YOU CLICKIN ANY SWITCHEZ.TRUST ME JIT LERN NOT TO BE IGNORANT.
> [snapback]3538267[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: ok so now everybody is all freindly with each other,I have nothing against the 954 hopper,Its called competition like one of you stated a couple pages back,the truth is he has never out hopped one of the 305 cars at the picnic's.and by the way I am far from ignorant :uh:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey you guys can settle it at our Picnic. :biggrin: Im sure your not going to want to miss this one with all the hoppers coming out of the wood works. You got alittle over 3 month to get your ride done.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 4 2005, 08:11 AM
> *Hey you guys can settle it at our Picnic. :biggrin: Im sure your not going to want to miss this one with all the hoppers coming out of the wood works. You got alittle over 3 month to get your ride done.
> [snapback]3539957[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: Ding Ding Ding... Now appearing at the Blvd Knights picnic! Hoppers Fest 2005!!! :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

if my family would let me travel this year, I would gladly be there right now with some coils, put them in your car, and swang it... if it didn't swing, i'll take them off and give them to the ocean LOL... j.k.

HEY!!! you never know... I might be sponsoring a car in Florida soon...

LOW LYFE CAAR Club... :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 3 2005, 10:11 PM
> *:biggrin:
> yes my car will hop OSC. hahaha yus supply my coils all i will need from you buddy. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3538745[/snapback]​*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 4 2005, 08:26 AM
> *:roflmao:  Ding Ding Ding... Now appearing at the Blvd Knights picnic! Hoppers Fest 2005!!!  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3540009[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 4 2005, 08:26 AM
> *:roflmao:  Ding Ding Ding... Now appearing at the Blvd Knights picnic! Hoppers Fest 2005!!!  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3540009[/snapback]​*


lol yeah this could be one of the first real big hop offs in Florida. Last years hop was real good but this year is going to be even better. Ive talked to alot of guys around central FL and north FL that have been working on hoppers so im thinking the hop off is going to be out of control this year. Like i said everyone has alittle over 3 months to work on thier cars so make sure they are ready.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 4 2005, 09:19 AM
> *lol yeah this could be one of the first real big hop offs in Florida. Last years hop was real good but this year is going to be even better. Ive talked to alot of guys around central FL and north FL that have been working on hoppers so im thinking the hop off is going to be out of control this year. Like i said everyone has alittle over 3 months to work on thier cars so make sure they are ready.
> [snapback]3540238[/snapback]​*



by the pics that I saw, I have to agree... Hey, whatever happened to the gold hopper you guys were building?


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 4 2005, 12:55 PM~3541275
> *by the pics that I saw, I have to agree... Hey, whatever happened to the gold hopper you guys were building?
> *


Well its kind of a long story but my boy that was helping fund and build the car has been going through some ruff times. He just found out a few month back that his 3 year old son has cancer. Its been a really hard time for our club because to see one of our club memebers go through somthing like that is tuff. We are all hoping for the best for jerry and his family. 

I just started working on the car again though but i dont know if i can get it done by our picnic. We will just have to wait and see.

Here is a link to his sons website. It gives you up dates on how hes doing and if you would like to drop a prayer for him and his family then it would be cool.http://www2.caringbridge.org/fl/davidjourneynorris/index.htm


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 4 2005, 08:44 AM~3539884
> *:buttkick: ok so now everybody is all freindly with each other,I have nothing against the 954 hopper,Its called competition like one of you stated a couple pages back,the truth is he has never out hopped one of the 305 cars at the picnic's.and by the way I am far from ignorant :uh:
> *



thats not true either, he has never out hopped willy from classic angels, he has out hopped 305 cars b4. If you were at the 1st annual USO picnic 3 years ago Kennys shit was str8 back bumper with the crazy lift and all. Thats the 1st time he came out with the dump in the grill.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Another 954 hopper that was hittin back bumper was the gray 64 wagon made by wicked with a Royalty plaque. It is competition not shit talkin. And mostly all the hoppers at the Lowrider shows here in miami are either franks trucks or kenny's shit. either way it's all about respecting each other.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

no ones disrespecting,so i see no problem here  just some instegating :biggrin:anywyas point is theres not many hoppers out there


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Whats the next event taking place??? (besides the BLVD KNIGHTS picnic in Nov)


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

at c.b. smith park on sunday august 7 some kinda pinic hosted by GREEN ENTERTAINMENT. check digitalwheel.net for more info.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Aug 4 2005, 03:30 PM~3541820
> *thats not true either, he has never out hopped willy from classic angels, he has out hopped 305 cars b4. If you were at the 1st annual USO picnic 3 years ago Kennys shit was str8 back bumper with the crazy lift and all.  Thats the 1st time he came out with the dump in the grill.
> *


isnt that the same picnic that geo's red 64 from presidentials took it to evryone?....cosita was gas hopping his regal in reverse....lol that was the last event i took my regal too before i took it apart....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2005, 06:37 PM~3543240
> *isnt that the same picnic that geo's red 64 from presidentials took it to evryone?....cosita was gas hopping his regal in reverse....lol that was the last event i took my regal too before i took it apart....
> *


gas hoping in reverse?  how does that work lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont know....lol but he was doing it... that was uce picnic in 03....lol...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

damn bro, sorry to hear that. Do tell your boy that my prayers are with him and his family every night till his son gets better... I'll be checking out the web page every week.


Nacho



> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 4 2005, 02:17 PM~3541743
> *Well its kind of a long story but my boy that was helping fund and build the car has been going through some ruff times. He just found out a few month back that his 3 year old son has cancer. Its been a really hard time for our club because to see one of our club memebers go through somthing like that is tuff.  We are all hoping for the best for jerry and his family.
> 
> I just started working on the car again though but i dont know if i can get it done by our picnic. We will just have to wait and see.
> ...


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 5 2005, 08:36 AM~3546099
> *damn bro, sorry to hear that. Do tell your boy that my prayers are with him and his family every night till his son gets better... I'll be checking out the web page every week.
> Nacho
> *


Thanks homie..Ill let him know.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2005, 06:37 PM~3543240
> *isnt that the same picnic that geo's red 64 from presidentials took it to evryone?....cosita was gas hopping his regal in reverse....lol that was the last event i took my regal too before i took it apart....
> *




DAMN!!! Cosita is still lowriding? If you guys see him/talk to him, tell him I said hello... Dude is one bad ass person...



Nacho


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

he aint lowridin no more but he owns a body shop...last time i talked to him he said he's too old for that shit he moved on to other things...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2005, 07:37 PM~3543240
> *isnt that the same picnic that geo's red 64 from presidentials took it to evryone?....cosita was gas hopping his regal in reverse....lol that was the last event i took my regal too before i took it apart....
> *



took it to everyone?? Franks Fleetwood from Reds beat that shit, and the only way he was even getting close to the 954 cars was with 10 ****** pushing down on the trunk.


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :WHERES FLORIDA AT??!?! biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 6 2005, 09:22 AM~3551643
> *:biggrin:  :WHERES FLORIDA AT??!?! biggrin:
> *


FUK OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

I just had to
:roflmao:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 6 2005, 09:12 AM~3551793
> *I just had to
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 6 2005, 10:12 AM~3551793
> *I just had to
> :roflmao:
> *


NOW THAT IS FUNNY SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

hey Fordsfinest, I see your hopper everyday in your garage.i live on the next street down from you. you going to bringit out anywhere soon..? Blvd knights picnic? WhAT happen to your white f150? that shit was hard.


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

Im bringing the ranger out to the blvd knights picnic the f150 i like 5 months ago


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FordsFinestOn22s_@Aug 6 2005, 06:20 PM~3553130
> *Im bringing the ranger out to the blvd knights picnic the f150 i like 5 months ago
> *


U HAVE ANY PICS OF THE F150???


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=236077]


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Soon to be Hoppin on nitrogen 500psi, hopefully by the picnic trying to hit at least 48"


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Soon to be hoppin with nitrogen 500psi. trying to hit at least 48"


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry about that big ass picture.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 6 2005, 08:22 AM~3551643
> *:biggrin:  :WHERES FLORIDA AT??!?! biggrin:
> *



WE ARE ON THE EAST COAST THE, STATE ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF A MAP SHAPED LIKE A GUN SO F#*K WITH IT LOL LOL  

WUZ UP NACHO 

:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

hahaha, damn, out of the times I've been to florida, I thought it was some by italy!!! Hmmm... Oh well LOL

HEY!!! hearing cubans talk is like listening to southern italians LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2005, 07:28 AM~3551729
> *FUK OFF! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

uce picnic in jan date and time comeing soon


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 7 2005, 03:04 PM~3556523
> *uce picnic in jan date and time comeing soon
> *


ABOUT F#&KING TIME


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 7 2005, 01:04 PM~3556523
> *uce picnic in jan date and time comeing soon
> *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

KEEP US INFORMED.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Aug 7 2005, 06:51 PM~3557678
> *  KEEP US INFORMED.
> *


Any ? call me Cisco


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 7 2005, 01:04 PM~3556523
> *uce picnic in jan date and time comeing soon
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 7 2005, 01:04 PM~3556523
> *uce picnic in jan date and time comeing soon
> *




what's comeing? is it mandarin? Ni hao ma ji je? 
hmmm, probably bondu? kia hel hi... 
Probably... cuban? QUE VOLA ASERE CONSOLTE!!!


hahahaa j.k. can't make it sorry... lol


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 7 2005, 06:05 PM~3557515
> *ABOUT F#&KING TIME
> *


 :0 hey why did you guys shoot them people up :uh: everybody is talking about it.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Aug 8 2005, 04:21 PM~3562132
> *:0 hey why did you guys shoot them people up :uh: everybody is talking about it.
> *



WHAT THE FUCK U TALKING ABOUT HOMMIE WHO'S YOU GUYS


----------



## STUGOTSGIRL (Jul 23, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hey peoples picked up a grand national and looking for some parts,need a hood,trunk,vacum brake system and front and back fillers,I got cash in hand let me know


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 8 2005, 07:38 PM~3564118
> *hey peoples picked up a grand national and looking for some parts,need a hood,trunk,vacum brake system and front and back fillers,I got cash in hand let me know
> *


oh yea and a back window :biggrin: its an 85


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 8 2005, 07:39 PM~3564124
> *oh yea and a back window  :biggrin:  its an 85
> *


You got a PM...


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 8 2005, 07:38 PM~3564118
> *hey peoples picked up a grand national and looking for some parts,need a hood,trunk,vacum brake system and front and back fillers,I got cash in hand let me know
> *



i got a trunk off a regal its in good shape not a grand national but its free to good home


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowride6969_@Aug 8 2005, 08:40 PM~3564566
> *i got a trunk  off  a regal  its in good  shape  not a grand national  but  its free to good  home
> *


where are you lcated?Im sure shiping a hood would be alot of $$$ so im looking for something in central florida or miami


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i need me a hood..... i fucked mines up...lol... i told u ronny i got the front fillers... come get em... ill go look for a trunk for u at the junkers and then when i get yer shit... u come down n pick all it up at once... by the way... if u need a header panel i get the 86,87 one brand new for $68....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2005, 07:55 AM~3569520
> *i need me a hood..... i fucked mines up...lol... i told u ronny i got the front fillers... come get em... ill go look for a trunk for u at the junkers and then when i get yer shit... u come down n pick all it up at once... by the way... if u need a header panel i get the 86,87 one brand new for $68....
> *


holla at jit his brother needs one.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2005, 07:55 AM~3569520
> *i need me a hood..... i fucked mines up...lol... i told u ronny i got the front fillers... come get em... ill go look for a trunk for u at the junkers and then when i get yer shit... u come down n pick all it up at once... by the way... if u need a header panel i get the 86,87 one brand new for $68....
> *


i found the hood and trunk already,ill scoop up those filler soon,now all i need to get started is a vacuum master cylinder with the booster and the pedal to convert my brakes over to vacuum


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

4 BRANDNEW 650 C.A. DEEP CYCLE BATTERIES FOR SALE $ 200 FOR ALL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WELL HERE IN DADE COUNTY SHIT IS GETTING OUT OF HAND. 


BOWTIE SOUTH


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS FRAME WILL BE ON A CAR READY FOR THE PICNIC IN ORLANDO


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 9 2005, 03:38 PM~3572153
> *WELL HERE IN DADE COUNTY SHIT IS GETTING OUT OF HAND.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS FRAME WILL BE ON A CAR READY FOR THE PICNIC IN ORLANDO HOPPING


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE BODY THAT WILL BE ON THAT FRAME


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OH DID I 4GET ABOUT THE REAR END PIC


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OH DID I 4GET ABOUT THE REAR END PIC


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

A ARM


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

IN CASE U HATERS NEVER BEEN INSIDE A 57 BEL-AIR VERT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 9 2005, 06:52 PM~3572225
> *IN CASE U HATERS NEVER BEEN INSIDE A 57 BEL-AIR VERT
> *


 :biggrin: That's a good one Danny! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BACK TO THE FRAME


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

NOW 4 ALL WHO SIAD IT WILL NEVER BE FINISHED GET READY PEOPLE WILL BE CRYING ABOUT THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES IT IS STILL HUSTLIN


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ONE BAD ASS 64


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

INSIDE THE 64


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OK GUYS TIME TO FUCKING REALY LAUGH UR ASS OFF 
LETS PLAY GUESS WHO

ANSWER LIL JOHN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 9 2005, 04:03 PM~3572280
> *
> *


Is orlando gonna be ready this big body?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS ONE P.DIDDY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS ONE JAY-Z


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

MISSY ELOT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OLD D B


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ICE CUBE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

2 PAC LOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE BEST FOR LAST DR. DRE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

J-LO IN 10 YEARS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Pit Bull vs Porcupine


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE POWER OF MAKE UP


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 9 2005, 04:38 PM~3572153
> *WELL HERE IN DADE COUNTY SHIT IS GETTING OUT OF HAND.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Thats Right


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 9 2005, 04:53 PM~3572494
> *THE POWER OF MAKE UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

WHEN AND WHERE IS THE COMPETITION GOING TO BE EXACTLY?

MIA vs ORLANDO


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Aug 9 2005, 11:13 PM~3573736
> *:0
> *


TIGHT PIC.


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 8 2005, 07:23 PM~3564009
> *WHAT THE FUCK  U TALKING ABOUT HOMMIE WHO'S YOU GUYS
> *


thats what people in hialeah are saying that u people from blvd aces are shooting people up......dont get mad at me im just asking hommie


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 9 2005, 04:07 PM~3572294
> *ONE BAD ASS 64
> *



good ole miami night, but, was Large freaking o que? hahaha



QUE VOLA ASERE MEEAMEE


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 9 2005, 07:32 PM~3572403
> *Pit Bull vs Porcupine
> *



damn crazy as dog but sorta looks like a bull terrier 2 me


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Aug 10 2005, 10:23 AM~3580153
> *thats what people in hialeah are saying that u people from blvd  aces are shooting people  up......dont get mad at me  im just asking hommie
> *


Prime example of things NOT to say on the internet... :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Old people who kant drive should have thier licenses taken away :angry:  :tears:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn that sucks. Did anyone get hurt?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Aug 10 2005, 01:05 PM~3581760
> *Old people who kant drive should have thier licenses taken away  :angry:    :tears:
> *


wow that car climbing the tree :biggrin: ,hope evryone was ok,and you people thin khialeah drivers fucked up You should see the drivers up here in the winter :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

FROM WAT I HEARD SHE HAD CRACKED RIBS.... I GOT BRUISES AND MAD MUSCLE STRAINS AND FOR SOME REASON AFTER THE ACCIDENT I HAVE ALOT OF HEADACHES ITS PROBABLY FROM DEMOLISHING MY PASSENGER SIDE DOOR PANEL WITH MY HEAD


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Aug 10 2005, 12:23 PM~3580153
> *thats what people in hialeah are saying that u people from blvd  aces are shooting people  up......dont get mad at me  im just asking hommie
> *



HOMMIE DON'T GET SHIT TWISTED WE AIN'T GOT SHIT TO DO WITH THAT 
I'M NOT GETTING MAD I'M JUST TELLING U


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Aug 10 2005, 04:21 PM~3582488
> *FROM WAT I HEARD SHE HAD CRACKED RIBS.... I GOT BRUISES AND MAD MUSCLE STRAINS AND FOR SOME REASON AFTER THE ACCIDENT I HAVE ALOT OF HEADACHES ITS PROBABLY FROM DEMOLISHING MY PASSENGER SIDE DOOR PANEL WITH MY HEAD
> *


get a lawyer :biggrin: time to get that old ladiies retirement lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

DONT WORRY BOUT DAT IM ON POINT


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

direct deposit SSI :thumbsup: lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Aug 10 2005, 01:05 PM~3581760
> *Old people who kant drive should have thier licenses taken away  :angry:    :tears:
> *



GAWD DAMN!!!! WHo was the dumb fuck driving the red car that hit the silver ACURA!!!


J.k. hope everyone was good...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Aug 10 2005, 04:05 PM~3581760
> *Old people who kant drive should have thier licenses taken away  :angry:    :tears:
> *



thats a perfect demonstration of chevy power! lol. did u drag her off the road and up the tree??


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

de pinga... reminds me of wat happened to my chevy...but it wasn't as bad as that accident....danny clownin wit dem pics but dat 1st one wasn't lil john...lol calvin always on ah come up...i feel ya ***** US DADE COUNTY CHICOS ALWAYS CREEPIN ON AH COME UP....ALL DAT BEEF SHYT KILL IT OR SOME 1 WILL GET KILLED ! :machinegun:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

DA REALEST 24" BABY GIRL ...LOL


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

All lowriders invited
More information go to GREG STREET CAR SHOW WEBSITE


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

August 27th, 2005
12n-8p
Miami, Florida

THE HOTTEST EVENT, THE HOTTEST HIP HOP STARS, THE HOTTEST WEEKEND IN MIAMI IS HERE….


Event: The 1st Annual Slip’N’Slide Records/ Greg Street Celebrity Car & Bike Show

Date: August 27th, 2005

Place: Miami Beach Convention Center
1901 Convention Center Drive
Miami Beach, FL, 33139

Performances by: Trina, Lil Webbie, Mike Jones, Paul Wall and Lil Scrappy

Tickets available at Ticketmaster


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 11 2005, 02:04 PM~3593766
> *GAWD DAMN!!!! WHo was the dumb fuck driving the red car that hit the silver ACURA!!!
> J.k. hope everyone was good...
> *



chill lol that was a camry not an acura....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Aug 11 2005, 03:02 PM~3594132
> *thats a perfect demonstration of chevy power! lol. did u drag her off the road and up the tree??
> *



yea she took a stop sign and jumped infront me when i was crossing the intersection....


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Aug 11 2005, 05:22 PM~3595517
> *DA REALEST 24" BABY GIRL ...LOL
> *


 :0 24" lexani lol


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 11 2005, 10:53 PM~3597905
> *:0  24" lexani lol
> *


Yuh she always stunnin...


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

August 27th, 2005
12n-8p
Miami, Florida












THE HOTTEST EVENT, THE HOTTEST HIP HOP STARS, THE HOTTEST LOWRIDERS, THE HOTTEST WEEKEND IN MIAMI IS HERE….

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 2 TIME WORLD CHAMPION THE OUTER LIMITS will be on display along with more lowriders.


Event: The 1st Annual Slip’N’Slide Records/ Greg Street Celebrity Car & Bike Show

Date: August 27th, 2005

Place: Miami Beach Convention Center
1901 Convention Center Drive
Miami Beach, FL, 33139

Performances by: Trina, Lil Webbie, Mike Jones, Paul Wall and Lil Scrappy

Tickets available at Ticketmaster


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:0 i been to alotta shows but this is craaaazy...not tryin to knock the show and i hope ya'll do well but this is gonna kill it for alotta people. 

*Entry Fees: 
Cars and Trucks	$75 Pre-register	$150 On site
Bikes $50 Pre-register	$100 On site
20’x 20’Display	$75Pre-register	$150 On site*


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

fuk dat even if i had my chevy lookin raw & I was ballin I wouldn't enter dat show... fuk it i'll wait 4 lrm.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Those prices are crazy, they are posted wrong on the website, the following are the correct entry fees.

Entry Fees: Cars and Trucks $25 Pre-register $50 On site

Bikes $20 Pre-register $40 On site

20’x 20’Display $50 Pre-register $75 On site

Hope this will help, Blvd Aces is not affiliated with the show, Gregg Street hired Frank to bring the Outer Linmits for display only. We are just helping spread the word about the show. 

Thanks


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 12 2005, 05:59 PM~3606819
> *Those prices are crazy, they are posted wrong on the website, the following are the correct entry fees.
> 
> Entry Fees: Cars and Trucks $25 Pre-register $50 On site
> ...


 :biggrin: thats alot better


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Aug 10 2005, 01:05 PM~3581760
> *Old people who kant drive should have thier licenses taken away  :angry:    :tears:
> *



:angry: know what u mean old bitch having a sugar attack is what made this happen :uh:


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

FOR THE REAL HOPPERS!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 13 2005, 12:56 PM~3610528
> *FOR THE REAL HOPPERS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Aug 13 2005, 01:02 PM~3610546
> *
> *



I think the colors are way better now than with the last batch where we powder coated them pastel colors LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 13 2005, 12:56 PM~3610528
> *FOR THE REAL HOPPERS!
> 
> 
> ...



how much for those 4.5 shipped to 33015


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

did I p.m. you a price already? LOL 






> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 13 2005, 01:47 PM~3610700
> *how much for those 4.5 shipped to 33015
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 15 2005, 01:36 PM~3627562
> *did I p.m. you a price already? LOL
> *


naw homie u never pm'd me a price cuz i never asked u for a price.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SO WHO IN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS PLAINNING ON GOING TO THAT SHOW AUGUST 27 WE NEED TO GO TO THE SHOW CUZ PEOPLE ALWAYS TALKING SHIT THAT THERE IS NEVER ANY SHOWS IN MIAMI SO HERE WE GO GUYS LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 15 2005, 05:18 PM~3628968
> *SO WHO IN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS PLAINNING ON GOING TO THAT SHOW AUGUST 27  WE NEED TO GO TO THE SHOW CUZ PEOPLE ALWAYS TALKING SHIT THAT THERE IS NEVER ANY SHOWS IN MIAMI SO HERE WE GO GUYS LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we were gonna go to that one but the club decided that they wanted 2 go to the funk master flex show the following weekend


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 4_DA_STREETS (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 15 2005, 05:18 PM~3628968
> *SO WHO IN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS PLAINNING ON GOING TO THAT SHOW AUGUST 27  WE NEED TO GO TO THE SHOW CUZ PEOPLE ALWAYS TALKING SHIT THAT THERE IS NEVER ANY SHOWS IN MIAMI SO HERE WE GO GUYS LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what are you going to enter in the show?! :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 13 2005, 01:47 PM~3610700
> *how much for those 4.5 shipped to 33015
> *



you asked for a shipping price here... oh well... I might be going crazy


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 16 2005, 08:57 AM~3634964
> *you asked for a shipping price here... oh well... I might be going crazy
> *


i didnt get any pm with a price so if u can hit me up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

For the real lowriders....Cut them shits n half,now thats lowridin' :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2005, 04:15 PM~3637915
> *For the real lowriders....Cut them shits n half,now thats lowridin'  :biggrin:
> *


nachos 4.5 full stack on my 63


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 16 2005, 06:57 PM~3638982
> *nachos 4.5 full stack on my 63
> *


may-b u can tell me how much since i still havent gotten a price yet


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 17 2005, 07:26 PM~3645240
> *may-b u can tell me how much since i still havent gotten a price yet
> *


well i bought them back when they were on sale and and were bare metal.They were 145 shipped if i remember,im sure theyre more now,better then reds though-they were taxing me 220 something for a set


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 17 2005, 07:53 PM~3645400
> *well i bought them back when they were on sale and and were bare metal.They were 145 shipped if i remember,im sure theyre more now,better then reds though-they were taxing me 220 something for a set
> *



no way, I have never charged that much LOL... it was 10 bucks cheaper... 



and for the other homie, str8clownincaddy, $135 shipped homie... 
Sorry, i'm not online as much bc of work... GRRR

Nacho
OSC


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 18 2005, 08:23 AM~3650098
> *no way, I have never charged that much LOL... it was 10 bucks cheaper...
> and for the other homie, str8clownincaddy, $135 shipped homie...
> Sorry, i'm not online as much bc of work... GRRR
> ...



aight...good price..thanks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 18 2005, 08:23 AM~3650098
> *no way, I have never charged that much LOL... it was 10 bucks cheaper...
> and for the other homie, str8clownincaddy, $135 shipped homie...
> Sorry, i'm not online as much bc of work... GRRR
> ...


oh yea just found the MO receite it was cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

i got a cutty forsale..... 86 wit an 87 front... runs good... body work is pretty good all rust on roof was cut out and re-welded new metal...windshield is cracked... extended a-arms upfront... primer gray.... $1,500 o.b.o.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

"UNCLE AL FEST"................PEACE IN DA HOOD FEST TOMORROW BE THERE


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Aug 18 2005, 06:01 PM~3653547
> *i got a cutty forsale..... 86 wit an 87 front... runs good... body work is pretty good all rust on roof was cut out and re-welded new metal...windshield is cracked... extended a-arms upfront... primer gray.... $1,500 o.b.o.
> *



now, if I fly to miami to buy your car, can we go on a date before and after? :biggrin: 



QUE BOLA ASERE MEEAMIIIIIIIII


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

newest ride to hit the streets on 28'z :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

GET HIGH WITH OSC..... :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2005, 03:53 PM~3662783
> *GET HIGH WITH OSC..... :biggrin:
> *


PLS TELL ME THATS PHOTOSHOP'D


----------



## 100problems (Jul 5, 2005)

that shits fake look at the shadow the door isent open


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 100problems_@Aug 20 2005, 03:44 PM~3662949
> *that shits fake look at the shadow the door isent open
> *



what shadow  lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 20 2005, 04:05 PM~3663019
> *what shadow    lol
> *


oh shit a RWD civic!!!! lol its just a mtter of time.... :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2005, 02:53 PM~3662783
> *GET HIGH WITH OSC..... :biggrin:
> *



NO CUT NO RUB BITCHES hahahaa


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 20 2005, 12:25 AM~3661088
> *now, if I fly to miami to buy your car, can we go on a date before and after?  :biggrin:
> QUE BOLA ASERE MEEAMIIIIIIIII
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Shes gone  keep an eye on the streets of cali


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2005, 11:33 AM~3665388
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: :twak:
> *




hahaa sorry homie, they barely told me she was your girl... :biggrin: no disrespect :biggrin: 



fuck it *****, you can join the date too hahahaa I have wifey that I have to tend too though...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 18 2005, 05:26 PM~3653336
> *oh yea just found the MO receite it was cheaper  :biggrin:
> *



told you hahaha


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

SO DOES ANY ONE IN ORLANDO KNOW WHEN & WHERE IS THE PICKNIC GOING TO BE?


----------



## 79 LAC BEAR (Jun 14, 2005)

i got sum 13x7 players , all chrome , 100 spokes , with bullet knock offs , adapters & new tires for $200

holla at me on aol if interested or leave me an email.

[email protected]


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

N e body kno n e good tat artists down hea... im tryin 2 get a cover up & my daughter's name w/footprints but i won trust just ne ***** @ the flea... ne body got some good artists ??? I got jon jon in tampa & rob g hardly ever is down hea... n e ideas?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Aug 24 2005, 05:42 PM~3685239
> *N e body kno n e good tat artists down hea... im tryin 2 get a cover up & my daughter's name w/footprints but i won trust just ne ***** @ the flea... ne body got some good artists ??? I got jon jon in tampa & rob g hardly ever is down hea... n e ideas?
> *


MIAMI INK AS SEEN ON TV......


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

sorry haven't paid my directv in like 2 or 3 months & by the way


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Pride, at the cutler ridge flea, good artist.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Aug 24 2005, 04:56 PM~3685334
> *MIAMI INK AS SEEN ON TV......
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

ALMOST FAMOUS off of 107 and sw 16 st across from FIU in the publix shopping center next to little ceasers lol.....guy named Kevin cool guy and great artist


----------



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

wheres all the donks on juice?


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

BLVD KNIGHT'S PICNIC COMING IN NOVEMBER MORE INFO IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS CHECK BLVD KNIGHT'S FOR UPDATES


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

what's ******'s layitlow name from classic angels?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=255915]

:uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 25 2005, 02:40 PM~3691594
> *what's ******'s layitlow name from classic angels?
> *


i thnk its black on black64 or something like that


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Aug 25 2005, 03:57 PM~3691740
> *[attachmentid=255915]
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## nitez55 (Mar 15, 2005)

i hope every1 in 305 & 954 r ok i know this hurricane hit some places pretty hard i hope every1 n their cars r safe, some branches fell on my car but its ok thank god. My prayers n luv goes out to every1 be safe

 Mari


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

the storms over...luckily me n my family are good..no damage or power outage. i hope every-1 else is good. be safe out there.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 25 2005, 09:50 PM~3694584
> *
> *




F_CKING SSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIET.... MAN!!! I see f-cking alligators coming out :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Aug 24 2005, 07:42 PM~3685239
> *N e body kno n e good tat artists down hea... im tryin 2 get a cover up & my daughter's name w/footprints but i won trust just ne ***** @ the flea... ne body got some good artists ??? I got jon jon in tampa & rob g hardly ever is down hea... n e ideas?
> *


Ink Farm tattoos on 132 ave and 8st go see Vince the guy is good he dont play when it comes 2 tatoos he does his shit right and good and arty who works in thier to is good


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 25 2005, 11:50 PM~3694584
> *
> *


in Cutler Ridge it got higher, I got water at the front windows and I can't find my box chevy in my backyard....


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 27 2005, 01:58 PM~3703927
> *in Cutler Ridge it got higher, I got water at the front windows and I can't find my box chevy in my backyard....
> *


 :0


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Here you go Miami. The date is set so if you can make it cool and if not then im sure you will miss another good picnic. See you guys in Nov.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Aug 24 2005, 06:56 PM~3685334
> *MIAMI INK AS SEEN ON TV......
> *


JON JON DID A COVER UP ON MY ARM WHEN HE WAS DOWN AT 183RD FLEA LIKE 3YRS AGO IT USED TO BE A BANNER WITH A CHICKS NAME AND IT SAID TRUST NO BITCH OVER IT. HE GRABED A BALL POINT PEN OFF THE TABLE AND STARTED TO DRAW ON MY ARM AND MAN WHAT AN ARTIST I'LL POST SOME PICS LATER, WORDS CANT EXPLAIN.


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt

:uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Aug 28 2005, 09:08 PM~3709283
> *JON JON DID A COVER UP ON MY ARM WHEN HE WAS DOWN AT 183RD FLEA LIKE 3YRS AGO  IT USED TO BE A BANNER WITH A CHICKS NAME AND IT SAID TRUST NO BITCH OVER IT. HE GRABED A BALL POINT PEN OFF THE TABLE AND STARTED TO DRAW ON MY ARM AND MAN WHAT AN ARTIST I'LL POST SOME PICS LATER,  WORDS CANT EXPLAIN.
> *


dale, where the piks?


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

What's going on in miami any shows coming up? Are ya'll still hanging out at the old wal-mart parking lot?


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Aug 28 2005, 08:08 PM~3709283
> *JON JON DID A COVER UP ON MY ARM WHEN HE WAS DOWN AT 183RD FLEA LIKE 3YRS AGO  IT USED TO BE A BANNER WITH A CHICKS NAME AND IT SAID TRUST NO BITCH OVER IT. HE GRABED A BALL POINT PEN OFF THE TABLE AND STARTED TO DRAW ON MY ARM AND MAN WHAT AN ARTIST I'LL POST SOME PICS LATER,  WORDS CANT EXPLAIN.
> *


where dey at?? dale con el dale


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Juiced81boxchevy_@Aug 30 2005, 08:57 AM~3719254
> *What's going on in miami any shows coming up? Are ya'll still hanging out at the old wal-mart parking lot?
> *


funk master flex show at the miami arena this saturday


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

everyone fill up your tanks cause gas is going up up up tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 15 2005, 05:18 PM~3628968
> *SO WHO IN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS PLAINNING ON GOING TO THAT SHOW AUGUST 27  WE NEED TO GO TO THE SHOW CUZ PEOPLE ALWAYS TALKING SHIT THAT THERE IS NEVER ANY SHOWS IN MIAMI SO HERE WE GO GUYS LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Did anyone go to this show, or was it cancelled cause of the hurricane?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry took so long been busy with hurricane clean up and my dads been in the hospial, here it is,


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

this is what jon jon coverd up. its not exact but that was the best i could trace it


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

on this picture the old tat is more visable


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

tight work


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Whos riding to the Orlando picnic in Nov???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Aug 31 2005, 11:28 PM~3730568
> *Whos riding to the Orlando picnic in Nov???
> *


You down to roll Sleeper? Trying to get a Caravan rollin... 

So far got the Ace, and 2 Ragtop Treys..


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ill make sure to bring my RolliN bois and Girls This YeAr. 4 sho we ridin to rep the 305... along with all of dade and broward clubs. hope to see everyone up there.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

<-----rollin out there for sure. reppin 954. iam not in a club but if anyone is caravaning if it's not a problem i would like to join......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 1 2005, 10:49 AM~3732488
> *<-----rollin out there for sure. reppin 954. iam not in a club but if anyone is caravaning if it's not a problem i would like to join......
> *


Cool.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2005, 09:22 PM~3730834
> *You down to roll Sleeper? Trying to get a Caravan rollin...
> 
> So far got the Ace, and 2 Ragtop Treys..
> *


Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 1 2005, 12:42 PM~3733966
> *Yes sir, Ive already asked for that day off. Not sure If i want to drive or tow, but im definatley looking foward to this.
> 
> Let us all know when and where for the caravan... Sounds like a great plan.
> *


If you tow you can drop the trailer off at my place.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

My piggy bank after putting gas in my car


[attachmentid=263540]


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Sep 2 2005, 08:00 AM~3739007
> *My piggy bank after putting gas in my car
> [attachmentid=263540]
> *



any-1 here hit up the flex show..weather sucked


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 1 2005, 03:42 PM~3733966
> *Yes sir, Ive already asked for that day off. Not sure If i want to drive or tow, but im definatley looking foward to this.
> 
> Let us all know when and where for the caravan... Sounds like a great plan.
> *


will do...got another 64ht aswell.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 4 2005, 01:23 PM~3750742
> *any-1 here hit up the flex show..weather sucked
> *


u still got those hoses for sale???


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

*FOR SALE*


TWO SHOWTIME COMPETITION PUMP SETUP WITH EVERYTHING INCLUDING BATTERIES FOR $$500$$

AND 13 INCHE WIRES WITH TIRES FOR $200 BUKS

HOLLA AT YA BOI DANNNNNNYYYYYY IF YOU GOT THE MONNNNNEY.LOL


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 7 2005, 03:23 PM~3771038
> *u still got those hoses for sale???
> *



which ones the steel braided hoses...if thats what ur talkn bout yeah i still gotem...2..brand new


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 7 2005, 04:18 PM~3771314
> *which ones the steel braided hoses...if thats what ur talkn bout yeah i still gotem...2..brand new
> *


pm'd


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

got a 90 front for a box im selling the hood , header panel, front bumper filler, and both fenders everything is brand new in the boxes was going to send my car to the body shop dont want car nomore p.m. for more info


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

RIP miami fest... this thing is dead!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

whats up where the hang outs in dade/broward??????


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

FMF SHOW


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: FLEX GIVIN US BEST CLUB OF SHOW AWARD AND A GRAND :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

*where are the local hang outs????????????*


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

could someone post pics of any rides from miami please.........its been about 10 pages with no pics from MIA :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

there hasnt been no big events to take piks of miami cars at. what are people doing on the weekends besides the grove?


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Yo any new hangouts????


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

[attachmentid=274590]
My brothers project


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSRSPAWN_@Sep 12 2005, 07:58 PM~3801143
> *Yo any new hangouts????
> *


I been askin the same shit and one answers??? is there no hangouts ne more or something?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 12 2005, 06:19 PM~3801290
> *I been askin the same shit and one answers??? is there no hangouts ne more or something?
> *


TTT
Grove? lowes? anything going on or everyones hiding till miami or the orlando picnic?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Sep 12 2005, 11:15 PM~3802998
> * anything going on or everyones hiding till miami
> *


that times come around alot earlier this year...lol


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Sep 12 2005, 10:15 PM~3802998
> *TTT
> Grove? lowes? anything going on or everyones hiding till miami or the orlando picnic?
> *


at least theres no stupid shit talking or any foolish drama.... 


hopefully someone will post up pics of something/anything soon. 


Props to MystikStyles for getting that cheese at the FMF show. Good job!


----------



## 79 LAC BEAR (Jun 14, 2005)

IN THE MIAMI DADE OR BROWARD AREA.

1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE $700 OBO

425 V8 ENGINE , 78,000 ORIGINAL MILES , 400 TURBO TRANNY , BRAND NEW BRAKES , BRAKE LINES , & MASTER BREAK CYLINDER, BRAND NEW REAR SHOCK, RECENT TUNE UP , P/W, P/L , P/S , P/T , NO RUST , NO RIPS OR TEARS ON THE SEATS.

WHITE WITH BURGUNDY INTERIOR


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

why you selling it?


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

*  Wuz-up peeps! I got a homie selling a 4 door box chevy clean in and out. HOLLA! at me if you interested. I'll get pic.s soon but for the mean time holla at me! 786-488-9582!!! :uh:*


----------



## 79 LAC BEAR (Jun 14, 2005)

im sellin it kuz imma get sumthin else


----------



## TiPpInOn24z (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 9 2005, 05:36 PM~3785101
> *whats up where the hang outs in dade/broward??????
> *


there aint none anymore the popo hated to much


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

random ass pics... since no ones doing it...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

more random ass pics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

random pic of the new project :biggrin:


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Yo were the fuck is Miami at????????? This shit is dead..


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

[attachmentid=276937]Check it out


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Let me know if you want more!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 12 2005, 05:00 PM~3800294
> *there hasnt been no big events to take piks of miami cars at. what are people doing on the weekends besides the grove?
> *


on fridays towers shops  and sundays ride to the beach  and sat i dont know do anybody go to the grove any more...........


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

tower shops in broward?


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 14 2005, 09:39 PM~3817689
> *tower shops in broward?
> *


yeap it be good go like at 8 alot of people go out there


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

[attachmentid=277191]


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Sep 14 2005, 09:38 PM~3817682
> *on fridays towers shops   and sundays ride to the beach  and sat i dont know do anybody go to the grove any more...........
> *


so george you ever plan on getting me those parts you owe me or whats up?? I dont want to think you been avoiding me over some stupid shit. holla at me and let me know whats going on.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

more random ass pics.... my yard after that hurricane that passed...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

more random pics.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

more random pics

sudden impact c.c.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

how many lolos goto towers tho? im always seeing old muscle cars and ricers and shit goin out there


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Sep 14 2005, 11:53 PM~3818506
> *so george you ever plan on getting me those parts you owe me or whats up??  I dont want to think you been avoiding me over some stupid shit. holla at me and let me know whats going on.
> *


avoiding u nah homie .........just had know time for shit but all holla at u so i can give you the parts


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 15 2005, 04:59 AM~3819273
> *how many lolos goto towers tho? im always seeing old muscle cars and ricers and shit goin out there
> *


it be some out there from 305 and 954


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

```
[attachmentid=277939]one more time
```


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 14 2005, 10:59 PM~3818548
> *more random ass pics.... my yard after that hurricane that passed...lol
> *


wassup with that chevy? you gonna build it? or you wanna sell it?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

gunna build it... eventually... its my sisters...lol 63 2 door imper...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2005, 07:33 PM~3824865
> *gunna build it... eventually... its my sisters...lol 63 2 door imper...
> *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 15 2005, 07:56 PM~3825065
> *
> *


Didnt you sell that car (the 63) already, and got a regal instead? Im sorry to sound like a jerk, but wtf were you thinking???


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2005, 07:33 PM~3824865
> *gunna build it... eventually... its my sisters...lol 63 2 door imper...
> *


Dont let it go to waste man, if you change your mind about selling.......... Im sure you know the rest.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 15 2005, 08:19 PM~3825163
> *Didnt you sell that car (the 63) already, and got a regal instead? Im sorry to sound like a jerk, but wtf were you thinking???
> *


yea i sold it already,I dont get attached to one car for long,gotta keep exchanging :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

(IMO) I think you shouldve kept that classic instead of jumping on a g-body. :uh: :twak:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 15 2005, 09:20 PM~3825172
> *Dont let it go to waste man, if you change your mind about selling.......... Im sure you know the rest.
> *


lol it wont go to waste... people have offered us some good money for it... 3 people offered us 2 g's and one person offered us 5 g's for it...being that we paid $300... we could make a big ass profit outta it but dont want to...


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo i thought that pink n blue box got ass raped like last year i got all jaked up!! Is it back????? :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 14 2005, 07:01 PM~3815635
> *random ass pics... since no ones doing it...
> *


you have any more pics of the pink& blue box :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_DA_STREETS_@Aug 16 2005, 10:07 AM~3634649
> *what are you going to enter in the show?! :0  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



I WAS GOING TO TAKE UR LADY FOR THE BOOTY CONTEST BUT HER FAT ASS DIDN'T LOSE WEIGHT IN TIME SRY MAN


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

new hangout hosted by last laff c.c.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

QUE BOLA ASERE



this fucking thread has been dead since I left, so i'll come back again... hey, anyone wanna hang out in january? hehehehe :biggrin: i'll gladly bring a few tequila bottles... hehehe :0 :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 17 2005, 11:45 AM~3833280
> *QUE BOLA ASERE
> this fucking thread has been dead since I left, so i'll come back again... hey, anyone wanna hang out in january? hehehehe :biggrin: i'll gladly bring a few tequila bottles... hehehe :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 15 2005, 09:00 PM~3825552
> *(IMO) I think you shouldve kept that classic instead of jumping on a g-body. :uh:  :twak:
> *


i wasnt going to build another lolo,But you know how it goes,driving down the street saw it in 6 feet of grass so knocked on the door and got it for almost nothing :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

tha grove was tha shyt when it was @ the city hall baaaakkk in tha days now everyone's jumped on big rims or their shyt s trailer queens... fuk it tho alot of us lil jits got 2 much shyt 2 handle (bills, family, etc.)dat no 1 can show their ride @ the beach or the grove....dat & da 5-0 don't let us breathe. c ya'll @ LRM Miami..lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that pink and blue box got smashed up by a sledge hammer....then he got a 2 door box... chopped the top off it... did a tilt front.... chromed engine... setup,rims, interior....90'd out wit the house grill...then stripped it n sold it... then got arrested and is in jail now for some years... but he got another box right before he got locked up...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Sep 18 2005, 08:06 AM~3836697
> *:ugh:
> *



QUE BOLA CHOLO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 17 2005, 12:41 PM~3833276
> *new hangout hosted by last laff c.c.
> *



THATS MESSED UP ALL CARCLUBS INVITE BUT EUROS..... I SEE THE LOVE WE GET.


----------



## TiPpInOn24z (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Sep 18 2005, 06:38 PM~3839538
> *tha grove was tha shyt when it was @ the city hall baaaakkk in tha days now everyone's jumped on big rims or their shyt s trailer queens... fuk it tho alot of us lil jits got 2 much shyt 2 handle (bills, family, etc.)dat no 1 can show their ride @ the beach or the grove....dat & da 5-0 don't let us breathe. c ya'll @ LRM Miami..lol
> *


yup 5-0 aint lettin no 1 breathe, and you go 2 tha grove on sat. nights now dat shits a ghost town aint no 1 at that mutha fucka! even taco bell dead. and tha beach is all fuked up wit all da construction :uh:


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 17 2005, 10:41 AM~3833276
> *new hangout hosted by last laff c.c.
> *


DID ANY ONE GO TO THE HANG OUT SAT NITE :0 :0


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 19 2005, 02:59 PM~3844764
> *THATS MESSED UP ALL CARCLUBS INVITE BUT EUROS..... I SEE THE LOVE WE GET.
> *


EUROS SUCKS HOMIE SORRY :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: wuts up with everyone calling them euros.theyre not european  now rice is a better word lol j.k imports are nice when done right


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Sep 19 2005, 05:17 PM~3845227
> *EUROS  SUCKS HOMIE SORRY :0
> *


HA, HA, HA....... What you got..............


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

NOTHING TO FANCY, but my daily driver and my only car


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

yo accord whats going on with your Accord? i see it at primier just being pushed from parking spot to parking spot.?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 19 2005, 02:59 PM~3844764
> *THATS MESSED UP ALL CARCLUBS INVITE BUT EUROS..... I SEE THE LOVE WE GET.
> *


to be truthful...when we had all them hangouts back in the days they would always get roped cuz of the lil fast and the furious wannabe's. reving engines, racing down the streets and burning tires...or should i say trying to burn tires. every-1 got their own place...and the ricers should just have their own hangouts. and its not only the cars that we have a problem with...its the mentality of the drivers who think they are professional indy drivers cuz they got a 4banger that makes alotta noise.


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 20 2005, 05:59 AM~3848749
> *yo accord whats going on with your Accord? i see it at primier just being pushed from parking spot to parking spot.?
> *


One day it'll come out. don't know when but one day..........


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Sep 20 2005, 10:31 PM~3854822
> *One day it'll come out. don't know when but one day..........
> *


LMAO. . . FROM PARKING SPOT TO PARKING SPOT


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Sep 19 2005, 08:18 PM~3846886
> *HA, HA, HA....... What you got..............
> *


ha ha ha who cares what i got  EUROS still sucks


----------



## JuIcEdUpScIoN305 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP MIAMI?? WHATS THE DEAL..NO CAR SHOWS COMING UP OR ANYTHING?? LATER..ALL BE SAFE..ONE..THIS IS MY RIDE NOW ..IM DOING SOME MORE SHYT TO IT AND THATS IT...IM BUILDING UP A 83 DELTA 88 2 DR SO THATS MY NEXT PROJECT....TAKE CARE


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

This is for the people in Miami that needed directions to my clubs Picnic. I know Map quest was not coming up with directions for some of you guys so i found them for you. For the people that came from miami last year, the park we are having it this year is different from the previeous years. Please dont show up at the wrong park. This is what Map Quest came up with for me coming from Miami. Hope this helps you guys out and if you get lost just give me a call , my number is on the Flyer. 


1: Start out going SOUTH on S MIAMI AVE toward SW 1ST ST / FL-968 E. <0.1 miles Map 

2: Merge onto I-95 N. 10.4 miles Map 

3: Merge onto FLORIDA'S TURNPIKE N via EXIT 12A on the LEFT toward SR-826 W (Portions toll). 212.1 miles Map 

4: Take EXIT 254 toward US-17 / BEE LINE EXPY / US-441 / ORANGE BLOSSOM TR / US-92 / SR-528 TOLL / ARIPORT. 0.5 miles Map 

5: Take the SR-528-TOLL E exit toward ORLANDO INT'L AIRPORT / KENNEDY SPACE CENTER / CAPE CANAVERAL. 0.6 miles Map 

6: Merge onto BEE LINE EXPY / FL-528 E (Portions toll). 2.6 miles Map 

7: Take the JETPORT DR exit- EXIT 8- toward SR-527 / ORANGE AVE. 0.2 miles Map 

8: Turn LEFT onto JETPORT DR. 0.2 miles Map 

9: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT to stay on JETPORT DR. 0.6 miles Map 

10: Turn RIGHT onto DAETWYLER DR. 0.4 miles Map 

11: Turn RIGHT onto 3RD ST. 0.2 miles Map 

12: End at 3437 Barnstable Pl
Orlando, FL US Map 

Total Est. Time: 3 hours, 30 minutes Total Est. Distance: 228.43 miles


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

........


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JuIcEdUpScIoN305_@Sep 21 2005, 02:30 PM~3858918
> *WHATS UP MIAMI?? WHATS THE DEAL..NO CAR SHOWS COMING UP OR ANYTHING?? LATER..ALL BE SAFE..ONE..THIS IS MY RIDE NOW ..IM DOING SOME MORE SHYT TO IT AND THATS IT...IM BUILDING UP A 83 DELTA 88 2 DR SO THATS MY NEXT PROJECT....TAKE CARE
> *



what size rims? that sucker looks nice...


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

anybody goin to the new hang out on sat nite


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Oct 3 2004, 11:55 PM~2264986
> *iohyiy
> *


 LESTER WAHT UP HOMIE ITS CHAZ HOLLAR AT ME DOG. CHRIS HAS MY NMBER


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anybody got an ELCAMINO hood for sale?????.....also need a regal hood....


----------



## JuIcEdUpScIoN305 (Jan 9, 2005)

thanx bro ..i got 20's on the xb and now i did a custom job on the rims as well....ima try to make it to the meet tonight but i work till fukin 1230 that shyt sux...enjoy it guys...late....one


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

just some random pic's


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

More


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

MORE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

anybody went to the last laff cc hangout? who was there


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Sep 25 2005, 05:30 PM~3882596
> *anybody went to the last laff cc hangout? who was there
> *


wuzza boy...did more people show up???


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 17 2005, 10:09 AM~3833173
> *:cheesy:
> *


Fo real :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

umm naw not actually the last 2 cars i saw get there were the blue and red caddys i dunno if u were there or u had left. but it was nice,


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 20 2005, 10:05 AM~3849368
> *to be truthful...when we had all them hangouts back in the days they would always get roped cuz of the lil fast and the furious wannabe's. reving engines, racing down the streets and burning tires...or should i say trying to burn tires. every-1 got their own place...and the ricers should just have their own hangouts. and its not only the cars that we have a problem with...its the mentality of the drivers who think they are professional indy drivers cuz they got a 4banger that makes alotta noise.
> *



OK THAT MUCH I AGREE WITH YOU I PERSONALLY HAVE A 94 ACCORD COMING OUT (hopefully soon) AND I CAN'T STAND THOSE LAWNMOWER (ricer) :biggrin: BUT I STILL SAY SOME EUROS DO RESPECT. CAUSE I HAVE YET TO SEE ANY EURO FROM "ROLLIN CC" DOING ALL THAT SHIT AND AS MUCH AS ALL YOU GUYS HATE THEM "UNCIVILIZED CC" DOES NOT DO THAT SHIT AT ALL AS WELL. I HAVE EUROS IN MY CAR CLUB AND NONE OF THEM DO THAT SHIT EITHER ITS IN MY RULES. WE ARE PUT MONEY IN OUR SHIT SO YOU THINK WE ARE GOING TO JUST GO TO THE HANGOUTS TO BURN RUBBER AND OUR MONEY AWAY. THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN LOWRIDING EURO AND HOT IMPORTS. CAN'T WAIT FOR MY SHIT TO COME OUT. HOPEFULLY TAMPA SHOW.


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

ALSO HOW MANYCAR CLUBS ARE HEADED TO THE PICNIC IN ORLANDO.. I PROBABLY HEAD OUT THERE WITH "STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC"


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

anyone have anymore pix of the white caddy with the flip up front clip it looks alot like that one caddy like a pimp but just a little different but it looks like some of the same work any more pix


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

even the display board is done in the same handwriting I think its the same guy or someone close


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 28 2005, 06:36 AM~3900806
> *OK THAT MUCH I AGREE WITH YOU I PERSONALLY HAVE A 94 ACCORD COMING OUT (hopefully soon) AND I CAN'T STAND THOSE LAWNMOWER (ricer)  :biggrin:  BUT I STILL SAY SOME EUROS DO RESPECT. CAUSE I HAVE YET TO SEE ANY EURO FROM "ROLLIN CC" DOING ALL THAT SHIT AND AS MUCH AS ALL YOU GUYS HATE THEM "UNCIVILIZED CC" DOES NOT DO THAT SHIT AT ALL AS WELL. I HAVE EUROS IN MY CAR CLUB AND NONE OF THEM DO THAT SHIT EITHER ITS IN MY RULES. WE ARE PUT MONEY IN OUR SHIT SO YOU THINK WE ARE GOING TO JUST GO TO THE HANGOUTS TO BURN RUBBER AND OUR MONEY AWAY. THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN LOWRIDING EURO AND HOT IMPORTS. CAN'T WAIT FOR MY SHIT TO COME OUT. HOPEFULLY TAMPA SHOW.
> *


rollin and uncivilized do have euros but they are not hooked up as a lil race car. most have custom paint and moving suspension. they have a totally different styles and look to the type of euros im talkin bout. if ya'll are building euro style lowriders than thats str8. but the fast and the furious wannabe's bring to much drama.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Sep 28 2005, 07:47 AM~3900848
> *even the display board is done in the same handwriting I think its the same guy or someone close
> *


that obviously is "Like a pimp" im guessing that was years ago or something before he went "FULLY RADICAL"...lolololololol that cars a joke.....


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 28 2005, 04:55 PM~3903873
> *rollin and uncivilized do have euros but they are not hooked up as a lil race car. most have custom paint and moving suspension. they have a totally different styles and look to the type of euros im talkin bout. if ya'll are building euro style lowriders than thats str8. but the fast and the furious wannabe's bring to much drama.
> *



OK THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. THATS THE TYPE OF EURO I GOT. ( STRICTLY CUSTOM ) I PERSONALLY HATE THOSE LAWNMOWERS... :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone got a clean 2 dr fleetwood or 2dr box for sale? looking for something clean to daily drive :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

MY BROTHER IN LAW HAS A CUTLASS SUPREME IN BLUE LIKE THIS ONE...
ANY 1 IN MIAMI INTERESTED HOLLA....


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

EEyy , N E 1 kno where i can get tha new style headlight assembly for a bubble chevy, not the regular headlight assembly, it looks kinda like bmw lights. N e 411 would be greatly appreciated.....also is dat last laff hangout n e good? Oh & do HIA Police mess wit n e body , cuz they love chillen behind dat taco bell on friday & saturday nights. I kno cuz i used 2 live right down tha block


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

t-top


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam homie resize that pic :lol:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

where is this car..?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSRSPAWN_@Sep 24 2005, 11:41 PM~3879779
> *More
> *




whos car is this? jus curious cuz it looks like that ''like a pimp'' car from indy. is this what it used to look like? looks impressive then anywayz..


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

mr.ed what kind of euro u got lets see some pix I have a custom euro 2 not no fast and furious shit its a low I always get shit on here for it but just curious what u got


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 30 2005, 12:07 AM~3914173
> *where is this car..?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT EVA HAPPEN TI RIP C.C.


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrrottontreetz_@Sep 30 2005, 04:23 AM~3914666
> *mr.ed what kind of euro u got lets see some pix I have a custom euro 2 not no fast and furious shit its a low I always get shit on here for it but just curious what u got
> *



I HAVE A 94 ACCORD BUT IT JUST GOT THE MODS DONE, ITS NOT EVEN PRIMERED YET. I'LL POST SOME WHEN I AT LEAST GET THE PAINT DONE. BUT FOR NOW I HAVE IT WITH LAMBO DOORS, SIUCIDE BACK DOORS, SUICIDE HOOD AND REVERSE TRUNK. NOT EVEN THE INTERIOR IS IN.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Where is everyone going this weekend 2 hangout i want 2 take out the impala???? IF not fuk it ill go post up at da beach and go c wuzup wit sum putas


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

YO WHATS UP WITH ROLLIN CARCLUB WEBSITE IS IT STILL UP..... AND ARE YA GOING TO THE PICNIC IN ORLANDO AS WELL.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

nah are website aint up...but as far as orlando i dont know but i know that sum club members went up 2 slamfest for this weekend...but i spent all my dough on the impala soo i couldnt ride out


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

POST PIC OF THE IMP WHEN U CAN....


----------



## 79 LAC BEAR (Jun 14, 2005)

I DONT HAVE ANY DETAILS ABOUT IT BUT THERE WILL BE A FO SHO HOP 2MORROW AT DA :

LEJEUNE & 9TH HANGOUT IN HIALEAH


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

yo rollin caprice this saturday like around 11 lejuene and 9th street. hangout. NO RICE BURNERS thats the good thing so its only our kind


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo the dude that owns that blazer whats his name Evelio right. Whats up wit dat i never knew the truck got into Uce. Since when did Alvaro let that happen???? Just wonderin??? Whats he drivin now???


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Anybody taking the trip to vegas!!!

Shits going pop off for sure.....


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

im going to vegas..i leave friday at 5am..where u staying at?..


man that blazers been in uce for almost a year now it was in uce in the jan show


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT.......Who's going to dat HangOut 2night??


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

ill be going to vegas!large your taking the 64?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 1 2005, 07:57 PM~3924422
> *ill be going to vegas!large your taking the 64?
> *


64 is already in the west (resting)
what you think, i was joking when i said we where going to vegas this year 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ill see you when you get here........ who else is coming up with you


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 1 2005, 08:07 PM~3924758
> *64 is already in the west (resting)
> what you think, i was joking when i said we where going to vegas this year
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



See youall fools, on thursday :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

"Behold a Pale horse" it's about time for the 64 to emerge......


No more words from me.....I gotta plane to catch!

The next time i post will be after VEGAS!!!

(There's a meaning behind what i have in quotations, do your homework!)


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 1 2005, 07:07 PM~3924758
> *64 is already in the west (resting)
> what you think, i was joking when i said we where going to vegas this year
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


lol ...that i know of its ivan his wife jim and me we get there friday...when are yall catchin a plane?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 2 2005, 11:37 AM~3927061
> *lol ...that i know of its ivan his wife jim and me we get there friday...when are yall catchin a plane?
> *


shit i've been in L.A for a month now redoing the car.....
Large will be in on monday and Ben gets here thursday to L.A..we leave to vegas friday morning and Frank from Reds, 1 arm Mike and Leo from team V will be in Vegas on friday ohh and cant forget loud mouth Mario will make a speacial guest appearance.........LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Sep 30 2005, 07:10 AM~3914926
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT EVA HAPPEN TI RIP C.C.
> *



this car is still around youll be seen it soon witha new look as well as other cars from rip .RIP is also still around but its not a street car club no more only mild customes and up there rip has been on the low cuz almsot all the cars are being redone like suicide revenge ,grim reapper a 62 caddy a 49 bomb and my 86, and natural born killa lowrider bike with my t-top cutty the last show we went to was in 02 when we showed suicide revenge but yeah we are still around and coming back to the show circuit soon our web site is www.ripcc.com


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 2 2005, 06:06 PM~3928774
> *this car is still around youll be seen it  soon witha new look as well as other cars from rip .RIP is also  still around but its not a street car club no more only mild customes and up there rip has been on the low cuz almsot all the cars are being redone like suicide revenge ,grim reapper  a 62 caddy  a 49 bomb and my 86, and natural born killa lowrider bike with my t-top cutty the last show we went to was in 02  when we showed suicide revenge but yeah we are still around and coming back to the show circuit soon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

whatever happened to this car ?
car was clean.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

YO IMPRESSIVE YOU DOING ANYTHING NEW FOR LOWRIDER MIAMI.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

we got like around 4 cars going and my new project we will be there


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

TIGHT WORK... SEE YOU THERE I KNOW ONE OF YOUR BOYS : TORQUE


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Yo sup wit miami fest. Dawg this shit has been died............


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

dead


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

What they Do.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Back in the dayzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 4 2005, 05:59 PM~3942189
> *whatever happened to this car ?
> car was clean.
> *


that's my dog Josue it's coming








btw I'm the one whoring next to it with the plaid shirt :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DSRSPAWN_@Oct 5 2005, 06:19 PM~3949390
> *Yo sup wit miami fest. Dawg this shit has been died............
> *


people are actually working on their cars instead of typing :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

miami lowrider. 3 months.hmmmmmmm


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 6 2005, 10:04 PM~3958155
> *miami lowrider. 3 months.hmmmmmmm
> *


people should post a pik of there projects or cars going to miami :biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 6 2005, 09:02 PM~3957826
> *that's my dog Josue it's coming
> 
> 
> ...


damn i thought that car was long gone.. glad to see an old school car still around...when will it be back out?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been in Japan for 2 years now so I haven't seen it myself but he tells me its about to burst


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

ey 56, u bringin out tha olds n e time soon? dat shyt looks like tight work


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any know where i can get somne 50lb door poppers for a yukon. need to get them for tommorow. thanks


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

wil b at lowrider in january :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

for sale:

pioneer premier cd/mp3 player w/remote.
xm satelite compatible. 
flip down face
3 rca outputs (front/rear/sub-woofer)
aux input
many more features

$100.00 o.b.o
used but in excellent condition
if interested hit me up i can get model # and pics if needed.


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo shout out to Uce Car club makin lowrider carclub of te year again!!!! See yall aint know Uce do it Big Shorty. Big up to Alvaro n the gang in Miami!! My boy Ricky n Javy And every1 n the club!!! Uce!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

bored


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Oct 7 2005, 03:42 PM~3961844
> *ey 56, u bringin out tha olds n e time soon? dat shyt looks like tight work
> *


It's going to be a while homie I'm still on the other side of the world


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 8 2005, 01:08 AM~3962920
> *wil b at lowrider in january  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :scrutinize: :ugh: :uh: :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King_@Oct 9 2005, 02:32 AM~3968598
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :ugh:  :uh:  :0
> *



uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 8 2005, 11:00 PM~3968317
> *TTT
> *


now it matches your car (taken apart and on primer) :biggrin: j.k


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 9 2005, 09:31 AM~3968970
> *now it matches your car (taken apart and on primer) :biggrin: j.k
> *


lol atleast i finished it yesterdey...."this is impossible to be done by today"....took a fuckin day to take all that damn blue kandy paint off it but its better then painting over it...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2005, 09:21 AM~3969139
> *lol atleast i finished it yesterdey...."this is impossible to be done by today"....took a fuckin day to take all that damn blue kandy paint off it but its better then painting over it...
> *


jus messing wit you look at my POS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yandy :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

now i just gotta put all the chrome on


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

missed lowrider of the year bye 6 points
Certified Gangster BEST CANDY 
Certified Gangster 2 ND LOWRIDER 
Certified Gangster $4,000
Certified Gangster BEST CAR 
Certified Gangster EXCELLENCE AWARD 

congrats freddy and all the hommies can't waite to see it in miami


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 9 2005, 08:53 PM~3972607
> *missed lowrider of the year bye 6 points
> Certified Gangster BEST CANDY
> Certified Gangster 2 ND LOWRIDER
> ...


congrats to the whole bowtie south crew on the win.... you guys got robed the car shoudve been lowrider of the year....damn 6 points... :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 9 2005, 09:17 PM~3972785
> *congrats to the whole bowtie south crew on the win.... you guys got robed the car shoudve been lowrider of the year....damn 6 points... :thumbsup:
> *


dayummmm :cheesy:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Hopefully everyone that went to Vegas makes it home safe. Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2005, 12:56 PM~3969855
> *:0
> *



damn homie, you always doing some bad ass shit to your car... hope to see it next year if I go to Miami...


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

* I'm selling a piston pump assembly $250.00 o.b.o. holla at my cell 786-488-9582.And selling a 87 box chevy clean in and out 2,200 o.b.o*


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

* I'm selling a piston pump assembly $250.00 o.b.o. holla at my cell 786-488-9582.And selling a 87 box chevy clean in and out 2,200 o.b.o*


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

the box


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

good pic


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

good pic


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Well thats it for vegas.......

It's a wrap! 

Special thanks to the whole Bowtie Family......Thanks for the love!!

We stand strong!

Next stop MIAMI.....Get ready and think pink!!!

LRM 2006 Miami show is the start of new things to come......


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2005, 11:48 PM~3979309
> *Well thats it for vegas.......
> 
> It's a wrap!
> ...



You did it fool :biggrin: 

alos for more pics click here Certified gangster


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 9 2005, 11:53 PM~3972607
> *missed lowrider of the year bye 6 points
> Certified Gangster BEST CANDY
> Certified Gangster 2 ND LOWRIDER
> ...


 dayummmmm. that was close huh? who won it? (pikss)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2005, 03:56 PM~3969855
> *:0
> *


 kandy is dandy :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2005, 11:48 PM~3979309
> *Well thats it for vegas.......
> 
> It's a wrap!
> ...


Hey Congratulations on the Vegas show BTW just seen it in the new JLRM :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW 6 POINTS.... WE SHOULD HAVE BRANG THAT TITLE BACK. WELL I GUESS THEY REALLY GOT NERVOUS AND SCARED BECAUSE THE WINNER WENT AND REDID HIS WHOLE INTERIOR AND A FEW MORE PIECES...... I CAN'T WAIT TIL MIAMI LOWRIDER.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

vegas was krazy ...props to b.t.s with the car...piks of it just doesnt do it..u gota see it up close


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE IN LOWRIDER JANUARY


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh "Certified Gangster" will be in Miami LowRider fo sho.......

I got a list of haters who need to be corrected on their vocabulary when the speak of me or my dawgs....


Keep an eye out for "99 problems" "Getto Juice" "Fresh 64" & "Penny Pincher" 

Comming from the Bowtie South Camp......

The lights wont turn off at the shop till Miami Lowrider is here.....Get Ready!


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 13 2005, 01:20 PM~3993675
> *Oh "Certified Gangster" will be in Miami LowRider fo sho.......
> 
> I got a list of haters who need to be corrected on their vocabulary when the speak of me or my dawgs....
> ...



THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT.....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt. remember last laffs hangout this saturday .lejuene and 9st.east hialeah. BE THERE


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

Is anyone sellin a regal if you are let me know. 


Also I'm selling a complete floor off a regal if anyone is intreasted Let em know.


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 9 2005, 09:17 PM~3972785
> *congrats to the whole bowtie south crew on the win.... you guys got robed the car shoudve been lowrider of the year....damn 6 points... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Billet Specialties billet steering wheel for sale...asking 125 with adapter and horn button...the horn button is a chevy bowtie button...100 w/o adapter...adapter fits on 2 any 91-96 chevy sedan....its a half wrap...im selling it for alot less then wat its worth...pm if interested


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

87 monte ls for sale..primerd down..new black rag top..4.3 v6 interior decent...$700...or a decent trade


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 17 2005, 03:12 PM~4017913
> *87 monte ls for sale..primerd down..new black rag top..4.3 v6 interior decent...$700...or a decent trade
> *


post piks....


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

What up 305 you all ready for the picnic here in O-town??


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

ttt wut dey do??


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

here are the pix


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

And what bout that el camino for parts next to it


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

another fucking hurricane


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

HEY MIAMI I GOT FOUR NAPA SERIES BATTERIES FOR ANYONE THAT HAS HYDROS. THEY RUN ABOUT $75 EACH IM LETTING'EM GO FOR $50 EACH. HOLLA OR ANYONE IN ORLANDO INTERESTED. I'LL GO TO THE PICNIC WITH THEM.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

sold the elco already..any takes on the monte?


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by player disease_@Oct 19 2005, 08:19 AM~4029149
> *another fucking hurricane
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Oct 19 2005, 06:19 AM~4029149
> *another fucking hurricane
> *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

IF U AINT FROM MIAMI U WONT KNO WHA IM TALKN BOUT  

You know you're from Miami when...

- you call flipflops chancletas
- you wear chancletas EVERYWHERE
- you can recognize a santero
- you live 15 minutes from the beach, but you never go
- the car behind you honks their horn because you stopped at a red light
- you reminisce about booty music and can still dance to it
- you get mad if the DJ doesn't play salsa, merengue, bachata, or reggaeton at a party
- you buy your party food at Blue Sky 
- you know what a caja china is
- you at least know the chorus to "Take it to da House"
- you refer to your hometown as 305 or MIA
- you know you can't get a job without speaking Spanish
- you know you can't really get anywhere without speaking Spanish
- you only go to a Marlins, Heat, or Dolphins game if they're on a winning streak
- you instinctively buy gallons of water during hurricane season, just in case
-you hope for a hurricane to come so you don't have to go to work/school
- you know only tourists go clubbing on South Beach
- you spend your summer days inside cuz it's hot as hell outside...literally
- you're so used to craziness that very few things surprise you anymore
- you know never to buy mangoes or avocados at a grocery store cuz u grow them in your backyard
- you go to a store/business and the manager tells you "hablas espanol?" cuz they barely can speak english
- you know how to drink a colada
- you know your pastelitos
- you realize that most of Miami is a ghetto
- you know you have to be stupid or white to go to UM
- you know that Argentineans make the best steak for the best prices
- you bump into Trick Daddy everywhere
- your ride is pimped out buy your house is a [Censored] hole
- you know to be out of Downtown by 6 pm
- you have to wait 4 hours for a bus to come that's supposed to come by ever 30 minutes
- it's 60 degrees outside and you wear a sweater, a jacket, gloves, a scarf, a hat, and boots
- you call Farm Stores La Vaquita
- you know the only time there's no traffic on the Palmetto is from 3-4 am
- flooding is a valid excuse to miss work or school
- you know at least one person who has more than six people living in their houses
- you have a statue of Santa Barbara, San Lazaro, or La Caridad del Cobre in front of your house
- your neighbor keeps chickens and goats in their back yard, and you're always worried you'll find one of them dead on your doorstep
- you know the only hills are trash hills
- the only rivers you've seen are the Miami River and canals
- you see three generations of women wearing baja y chupas (tube tops)
- you know that New Times has better news than the Miami Herald, even though it's free is half of it is strip club and escort ads
- you know any woman alking around after dark on Flagler or Biscayne is turning tricks
- you own a guayabera or know what one is
- you take your car to go one block down the street
- you buy mamoncillos while waiting in traffic
- a light lunch consists of chicharrones and malta Hatuey 
- you see a sushi bar on every corner
- you get your chicken from Pollo Tropical
- your shrimp, lobster, and designer purses all come from one place: some guy's trunk in Hialeah
- you see girls wearing clubbing clothes to go to 7-11
-you add an 'eh' to everything starting with 's'. ("eh-Sprite'', ''eh-stop", etc.)
-there's a navarro on every corner
- you have to put on the invitations starts at 2:30pm when the event really starts at 3:30pm just so people actually get there on time.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

so whos going to the orlando picnic... heard truucha will be out there filming...


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

is lowrider going to be in january or february any body know


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 20 2005, 11:46 AM~4037981
> *so whos going to the orlando picnic... heard truucha will be out there filming...
> *


YOU HEARD RIGHT!!


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 6 2005, 11:19 PM~3958214
> *damn i thought that car was long gone.. glad to see an old school car still around...when will it be back out?
> *


it will be out soon swanging


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Oct 20 2005, 06:35 PM~4041876
> *it will be out soon swanging
> *


you guys goin to the picnic?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 20 2005, 07:44 PM~4041947
> *you guys goin to the picnic?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

WHAT UP MIAMI!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Hangout tonight anybody??


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: OYE THE 407 WILL BE IN TROUBLE IN TWO WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

(posting this up for Bolo from No Affection and Big boys hydraulics)


Theres a Hop next saturday at the le jeune and 9th hangout. 

Big Boys Hydraulics- Ion's black towncar VS. jerrys old towncar (has a new owner.) 


TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 22 2005, 06:34 PM~4052832
> *:biggrin: OYE THE 407 WILL BE IN TROUBLE IN TWO WEEKS  :biggrin:
> *


you guys got some competition :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

any1 know any good paint shops around here?


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

were all gunna die with wilma =) oh boy i cant wait j/p hope everyone takes care of themselves and the rides cuz we dont wanna be hearing "the hurricane fuked up my ride" at lowrider


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Oct 23 2005, 03:08 PM~4056084
> *any1 know any good paint shops around here?
> *


"Sprayin' Tha Kandy"
Paint & Body Shop
305-804-1331


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 23 2005, 04:14 PM~4056108
> *"Sprayin' Tha Kandy"
> Paint & Body Shop
> 305-804-1331
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carol cityz mamii (Sep 8, 2005)

yo does anyone know anybody breedin pittbulls??
plz let me knoww..and hit me bckk up with a messaqe..

thank youu...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carol cityz mamii_@Oct 23 2005, 05:18 PM~4056688
> *yo does anyone know anybody breedin pittbulls??
> plz let me knoww..and hit me bckk up with a messaqe..
> 
> ...


i know how to breed people,can i message you anyways? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

anyone got power?.. :angry:


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

thank god for generators :biggrin: well i hope everyoned made it thru wilma in one piece and half of there house isnt down the block lol well yea that slut fuked up my car oh well shit happends (yea most of you have seen it and it may not be lowrider of the year but its my shit)


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

thank god for generators :biggrin: well i hope everyoned made it thru wilma in one piece and half of there house isnt down the block lol well yea that slut fuked up my car oh well shit happends (yea most of you have seen it and it may not be lowrider of the year but its my shit)


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Just got good news from my side, my fam and friends are ok and this is still there 








btw thanks Joel :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

my wife told me that there wasnt too much flooding but that trees are scattered erywhere.. and the taco bell ob 49th street is tore down.. fuck.. ima be home in about 13 days.. i hope they get that taco bell up.. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Bout the only thing nice is the weather right now. South Florida really got fucked up by Wilma. Be safe yall.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yea wilma did really fuck up lots of things today i was drivng by brickel and there were buildings without any window i was like wtf that must really sux well hope every1 get through good and nothing happened to there rides


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i want to know does any one know who is selling HIDS in Miami please PM if you do i need them with the transformers and everthing


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here are a few pics i took alot but i cant sit here and post them all... these are just a few... this is one from outside my house... they had reported 111 MPH winds in the area... i took this first pic during the hurricane i opened the front door and took a picture...lol then the rest are just random from after... supposedly no power for up to 4 weeks... gotta love the generator...


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo japsw20 nice azz on the pic N to all I hope yalls rides r str8!! Man those hurricanes!!! Hey big up to the whole Uce crew in Miami i hope all yall rides r str8 2 Peace!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Oct 26 2005, 06:41 PM~4078364
> *Yo japsw20 nice azz on the pic N to all I hope yalls rides r str8!! Man those hurricanes!!! Hey big up to the whole Uce crew in Miami i hope all yall rides r str8 2 Peace!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

omg im soooo bored hurricanes suck and just dropping by i havent been on for like 6 month on this shit so hello to everyone hope every one got threw this wilma bitch str8 and the rides are doign good buh byes take care


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOKING FOR A HOUSE GRILL FOR A BIGBODY LAC LIKE MINES IF N E 1 GOT 1 FOR SALE HOLLA I NEED 1 A.S.A.P DOSENT MATTER THA COLOR GOLD OR CHROME 

HOLLA!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 23 2005, 03:14 PM~4056108
> *"Sprayin' Tha Kandy"
> Paint & Body Shop
> 305-804-1331
> *



thanx homie , imma hittem up 2morrow.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHERE THA FUCK YAL B GETTIN THOSE FUCKIN CHROME MIRRORS FOR THE REGALS FROM I NEED SOME ASAP FTP FL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 29 2005, 11:31 PM~4097663
> *WHERE THA FUCK YAL B GETTIN THOSE FUCKIN CHROME MIRRORS FOR THE REGALS FROM I NEED SOME ASAP  FTP FL
> *


send them to get chromed


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

THEY DONT SELL EM LIKE THAT?!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN MY FUKIN ENTIRE TARP ON THE LITTLE HOUSE FLEW WITH STICKS AND ALL!!! AND THE FUKING CAR COVER 2 , THIS HURRICANE CAN SUK MY DICK!!!!!!
CAR SOON TO BE IN MY GARAGE WITH FRAME SO FUK IT :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :angry: :tears: :nono:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 18 2004, 06:19 AM~2306763
> *this ride is beautiful
> :thumbsup:
> *


where did you get them rims at homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 2 2005, 09:24 AM~4120567
> *ttt
> *


TTB! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol.... eh.. damn this shit died when wilma came thru....lol TTT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SO WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO ORLANDO THIS WEEKEND I'LL BE THERE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 3 2005, 07:13 PM~4132030
> *  SO WHO THE FUCK IS GOING TO ORLANDO THIS WEEKEND I'LL BE THERE
> *


im there rain or shine,but then again i live in the center of orlando and miami :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TT FUCKERS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i should be leaving out there tonight....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOKING FOR A HOUSE GRILL FOR A BIGBODY LAC LIKE MINES IF N E 1 GOT 1 FOR SALE HOLLA I NEED 1 A.S.A.P DOSENT MATTER THA COLOR GOLD OR CHROME 

HOLLA!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT....12 days with out light just got it this weekend thank god!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

First night in ac feels good when u aint had it in 2 weeks : ) especially coming back from a fishing boat ....all of yall need to hit up saltwater the kingfish are doing good this season


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

Miami Lowrider is set for February 12th.


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

how do u know


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

I just got an email back from the people at lowrider. I had asked...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

they posted the official dates on there site i think.its set for the 12th of february and tampa in march


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

it also says it on the fairgrounds webpage that its on feb 12


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thank god... one more month to work on the rides!...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

LOOKING FOR A BOX CHEVY HOUSE GRILL...ASAP...THANX


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

its my bday today and all i ask for my bday is for some 1 to give me info about some 1 sellin a caddy grill like mines ...for a big body cadillac 

come on miami help me out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Nov 8 2005, 10:59 PM~4167602
> *its my bday today and all i ask for my bday is for some 1 to give me info about some 1 sellin a caddy grill like mines ...for a big body cadillac
> 
> come on miami help me out!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Happy B-Day JITTER BUG!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 7 2005, 06:45 PM~4158259
> *thank god... one more month to work on the rides!...
> *



and one less month for tampa if its in march


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## str8ghtpimpin4life (Aug 9, 2005)

TO DAT ***** CHICHO, HEY FUCK BOY THIS IS PSYCHO U TALKING SHIY BOUT YOU WANTING TO RUN ONE WITH ME, LET ME KNOW HOMEBOY I'LL BE IN MIAMI ON THE 25 OF THIS MONTH JUST CALL ODOG AND LET HIM KNOW PUSSASS *****


----------



## str8ghtpimpin4life (Aug 9, 2005)

TO ANY ONE WHO KNOWS A FUCK ***** NAME CHICHO LET DAT FUCK BOY KNOW PSYCHO FROM STR8GHTPIMPIN IS LOOKING FOR HIM. CHICHO YOU TALKING BOUT ME GRILLIN AT YOU AT THE PICNIC, ***** I AIN'T NO LIL JIT TO BE GRILLIN AT FUCK ****** LIKE YOU. THEN U WANNA TURN AROUND AND TELL O-DOGG DAT YOU WANNA RUN IT WIT ME, LET ME KNOW WHERE AND WHEN I'LL BE THERE *****. I'M GONNA LET YOU KNOW WHY PEOPLE CALL PSYCHO, I DON'T SEE NO ***** HOMEBOY


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

See told you man, it would all work out for Miami in Feb I cant wait man I guess we will kick it there man!! NO bike for that show unfourtunately but for TAMPA for sure!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 7 2005, 05:45 PM~4158259
> *thank god... one more month to work on the rides!...
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Nov 8 2005, 10:36 PM~4168408
> *and one less month for tampa if its in march
> *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

As a matter fact the show is in April for Tampa and the Phoenix AZ show is in March so i think FL is covered in good time.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

On the way to orlando for the picnic


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam I gotta hit homie up with that big trailer to come transport my shit LOL J/k shit is tight!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Mann....That HARCORE & BOWTIE CONNECTION click is tight!

How can i be down?

I'm just a baller on a budget, trying to get things right......

Break me off a t-shirt or something!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 12 2005, 01:23 AM~4190561
> *patience pays.lol. here something from dem Rollin bois over here in West Hialeah aseRe!!! thanks brocha for comming through with bringing the chassy over here cuz ni99a that shyt was heaaaavvvy.
> 
> 0o and by the way there is straight metal work on the frame none of that bondo shyt.
> *


Where's the clear plastic chainguards on those chains????? I know you arent gonna ruin that $$$$ Chrome on some $5 Chains!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 12 2005, 05:24 AM~4191358
> *Where's the clear plastic chainguards on those chains????? I know you arent gonna ruin that $$$$ Chrome on some $5 Chains!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i been thinking of doin that but i just dont like the way it looks. maybe i should put some more thinking into it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 12 2005, 11:28 AM~4191786
> *i been thinking of doin that but i just dont like the way it looks. maybe i should put some more thinking into it.
> *


BUY SOME BLUE TRANSPARENT ONES!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 12 2005, 01:50 AM~4190725
> *yeah  :biggrin:
> *


BOWTIE LOOKING GOOD!!!! SUP BENNY!!!!!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 12 2005, 02:11 AM~4190986
> *Mann....That HARCORE & BOWTIE CONNECTION click is tight!
> 
> How can i be down?
> ...


them shirts you paid for are gonna run you about 5 dollars each  (That Comes with a Free ride to the airport to) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

LMAO

Now thats funny!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8ghtpimpin4life_@Nov 11 2005, 10:08 PM~4189442
> *TO ANY ONE WHO KNOWS A FUCK ***** NAME CHICHO LET DAT FUCK BOY KNOW PSYCHO FROM STR8GHTPIMPIN IS LOOKING FOR HIM. CHICHO YOU TALKING BOUT ME GRILLIN AT YOU AT THE PICNIC, ***** I AIN'T NO LIL JIT TO BE GRILLIN AT FUCK ****** LIKE YOU. THEN U WANNA TURN AROUND AND TELL O-DOGG DAT YOU WANNA RUN IT WIT ME, LET ME KNOW WHERE AND WHEN I'LL BE THERE *****. I'M GONNA LET YOU KNOW WHY PEOPLE CALL PSYCHO, I DON'T SEE NO ***** HOMEBOY
> *



:uh: CONO DE PINGA WHAT IS HAPPING HERE :0


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

my homeboy scott's old car
1950 buick special, striping by kreepy josh
(sorry for the large images)


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

For Sale...

A Holley 650 cfm 4 barrel carburetor, barely used with polished finish for $125

for anyone whose interested leave me a pm.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

heres a little taste showing that we still here and soon to come out....

PatiancePays :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn ni99a i take my pics of. and you gonna come post your shyt... lol dale jorge show these ni99as wa sup.


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Nov 15 2005, 08:30 PM~4213227
> *heres a little taste showing that we still here and soon to come out....
> 
> PatiancePays  :thumbsup:
> *


 loca relax, just a little bit longer............


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 15 2005, 10:34 PM~4214106
> *damn ni99a i take my pics of. and you gonna come post your shyt... lol dale jorge show these ni99as wa sup.
> *


Don't forget about me.........down low.......


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

another car thats gonna be at lowrider....(currently getting redone)


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Nov 16 2005, 12:12 AM~4214392
> *another car thats gonna be at lowrider....(currently getting redone)
> *



cant wait to see it........


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Nov 15 2005, 11:12 PM~4214392
> *another car thats gonna be at lowrider....(currently getting redone)
> *


the pimp of the club


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Willy and Son fixing a little something on the car in Orlando... :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Willy's car taking Flight right before the front hose blew.... :uh:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Drop tha Top  :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by accord_@Nov 15 2005, 09:48 PM~4214198
> *loca relax, just a little bit longer............
> *



dale brosha let me know when.....u know what im talking about.... :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Nov 16 2005, 08:42 PM~4220503
> *dale brosha let me know when.....u know what im talking about.... :biggrin:
> *


can i know.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Nov 16 2005, 11:52 AM~4217540
> *Drop tha Top   :biggrin:
> *


Nice....Who did the Vert?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

This will be out soon


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

But my new project Will be at the show


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Nov 17 2005, 01:27 PM~4225568
> *This will be out soon
> *


nicee :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2005, 07:38 AM~4230588
> *TTT....
> *


yo erik hit me up i need to ask u sumthin bout painting a top...ill send u a pm with my # or send me one with urs


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 03townCAR (Jun 12, 2005)

SERIOUS!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 03townCAR_@Nov 21 2005, 02:45 PM~4249586
> *SERIOUS!
> *


damnn woody... itz like that?...lol elo fas towin


----------



## 03townCAR (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2005, 08:12 PM~4251333
> *damnn woody... itz like that?...lol elo fas towin
> *


BIG BOY STUFF!


----------



## Fro305 (Feb 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

IM THERE DUDES


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

What it do


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

what photoshoot was that for???? i hope something i get to see!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 23 2005, 05:51 PM~4265699
> *what photoshoot was that for???? i hope something i get to see!
> *


that was at vegas, for the video shoot that was in the supershow at night after we all left, i dont evem know who took those pics, my homeboy from la sent em to me :biggrin:


----------



## CORBON (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 23 2005, 08:51 PM~4265699
> *what photoshoot was that for???? i hope something i get to see!
> *


What you know about that??????????????????


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

THATS COO, FOR ICE CUBES VIDEO SHOOT... LOOKS TIGHT!


----------



## 03townCAR (Jun 12, 2005)

71 (THE ACE)


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

My homeboy large has this one for sale on ebay Steering Wheel


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 23 2005, 05:22 PM~4265926
> *My homeboy large has this one for sale on ebay  Steering Wheel
> *


That wheel is so fresh, makes me want to go out and get a chevy!!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 22 2005, 11:35 PM~4259977
> *What it do
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt :0


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Wus up Jit :biggrin:


----------



## 78 D A Y Z (Sep 13, 2005)

13's for sale

Playerz 13x7 ,100 spokes for $175

for any1 who is interested leave me an email at [email protected]


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 03townCAR_@Nov 23 2005, 05:08 PM~4265812
> *71 (THE ACE)
> *


that place looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 24 2005, 05:49 PM~4271406
> *Wus up Jit :biggrin:
> *




lol bastard


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

ttt..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone got a setup for sale???


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

anyone sellin a house grill for a box chevy????


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@Nov 28 2005, 04:29 PM~4293252
> *anyone sellin a house grill for a box chevy????
> *


pm baggdcutlass85 he has one for sale in the classifieds


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CONO THIS SHIT IS DEAD AS F%%K


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

someone said it doesn't fit, but i don't know for sure, it looks like it might, i'm going to be sizing it up to a box this weekend to double check, tell me what you think, here it is $150 plus shipping!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ANYONE SELLING BATTERIES?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

para el ariva...lol wtf.... TTT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Since the topic is dead might as well post the new pup...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 29 2005, 03:23 PM~4300327
> *someone said it doesn't fit, but i don't know for sure, it looks like it might, i'm going to be sizing it up to a box this weekend to double check, tell me what you think, here it is $150 plus shipping!
> *


isnt that a house grill for a 93 thru 96 cady fleetwood........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that looks like a baby caddy grill


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Dec 2 2005, 12:30 PM~4321090
> *isnt that a house grill for a 93 thru 96 cady fleetwood........
> *



Dont you have work to do? :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

yeahhhh :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 3 2005, 02:22 AM~4327166
> *yeahhhh :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BEN!!!!What happened to your hand? Looks to be inflated like a tire!!!!

Congrats to Large for making the cover of LRM. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2005, 07:03 AM~4327652
> *DAMN BEN!!!!What happened to your hand? Looks to be inflated like a tire!!!!
> 
> Congrats to Large for making the cover of LRM.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 3 2005, 11:59 AM~4328240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O shit! I just saw the post in Lowrider Gen. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :biggrin:

First i was like,Damn Son!!! Got Stung by a Wasp or bit by a Coral Snake?


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

wow wow nice large thats hot.....looks like im moving back to broward next weekend my moms sick and she wants me to be with hear


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

oldsmobile cuttlass trunk with shaved keyhole 4 sale its in good conditon no dents no rust just needs paint $150 obo pm me is intrested


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

a baby lac, deville 89-90! it can be modified to fit other shit though i know you miami doods have the potential.


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

BORED AT HOME....MY FIRST TIME LEAFING


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

only in u-pick u will see this type of tool box...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Dec 5 2005, 09:53 AM~4339554
> *BORED AT HOME....MY FIRST TIME LEAFING
> *



How much would something like that cost for a regal on the door jams :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

i am looking for a 78 , 79 , or 80 monte carlo hood with no rust...

if anyone has one or knows somebody with a hood for sale holla at me...


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

FOR ANY REGAL I WOULD CHARGE REAL CHEAP....BUT FOR A IMPRESSIVE REGAL ABOUT 10,000$ DOLLAS.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Dec 5 2005, 11:56 AM~4339576
> *only in u-pick u will see this type of tool box...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ONLY IN MIAMI


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Dec 5 2005, 11:53 AM~4339554
> *BORED AT HOME....MY FIRST TIME LEAFING
> *


YO R U IN MIAMI IF YES WHERE U LOCATED.


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

YEAH....NORTH MIAMI.....BUT IM USUALLY ALL OVER THE PLACE.


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

AND ANOTHER ONE...


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

AND ANOTHER ONE...


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Dec 5 2005, 09:56 AM~4339576
> *only in u-pick u will see this type of tool box...
> 
> 
> ...


de pinga meng,thats the upick on okee huh? i used to love that place.no upicks up where im at now  oh yea ilike that guys chancletas :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 5 2005, 06:15 PM~4343121
> *de pinga meng,thats the upick on okee huh? i used to love that place.no upicks up where im at now  oh yea ilike that guys chancletas :biggrin:
> *


  those are my chancletas


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn sneeker ima have to take u out the game huh?...lolol... nah foreal... lol when are u coming to pinstripe this fender meng...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

If anyones interested in converting a coupe into a fleetwood, I have the interior pieces for the quarter windows(both) but only one of the windows. LMK


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Dec 5 2005, 10:53 AM~4339554
> *BORED AT HOME....MY FIRST TIME LEAFING
> *


how much to etch,pinstripe,and leaf the elcky :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

HOLD UP SNEEK, YOU R IN IMPRESSIVE TIGHT WORK I KNOW YOUR BOY TORQUE. I WAS WITH HIM LAST NIGHT.


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

for u kris cuz ur mah boy...u know i got u!....for a low low price of 25,000$.....as for erick i need to check my schedual....u know ima busy man with my new bussiness "daddy daycare"....i think michelle works morning shift on thursday...so got u than....and for mr. ed get my number from "tort" not torque :biggrin: if u want.


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

i just finished this one...did it with red leafing....


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

all freehand...no stencils.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

de pinga sneeker doing it all now...


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Dec 6 2005, 09:05 AM~4346797
> *If anyones interested in converting a coupe into a fleetwood, I have the interior pieces for the quarter windows(both) but only one of the windows. LMK
> *


and what ever he dont have i have holla....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Dec 6 2005, 08:02 PM~4351430
> *and what ever he dont have i have holla....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

rims for sale 14x7s powdercoated anodized blue og wirewheels brand new tires still got hairs pm for price


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

ILL TRADE A 4 PUMP SET WITH WITH HARDLINES ,2 ADEX,!!!!!!!!PM IF YOUR INTERESTED! :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Dec 8 2005, 09:45 PM~4368481
> *ILL TRADE A 4 PUMP SET WITH WITH HARDLINES ,2 ADEX,!!!!!!!!PM IF YOUR INTERESTED! :thumbsup:
> *


lol how u gon' come try to steal my setup from my room n offer it back to me?...lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

My ss just threw the feet on


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

T t T


----------



## sO fxcn gOrgeOus (Jul 14, 2005)

are people working on their cars? did they forget about layitlow? it sure has been real slow here in miami fest. i want to see some miami lowrider car pics.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

calling all any one in maimi broward fortluderdale palm beach im looking for a van with a hi top 1.000 or under if u know any 1 selling any vans with a hitop hit me up
on the pm

or hit me on the aim dirtysouthradio


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

DAMM KNOW ONE HAS A VAN FOR SALE NEED TO BE A HI TOP VAN


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

hay what day is the car hang out in maimi any 1 knows please post the info what night and time


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

UP UP UP


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

saturday night 11:30 ??? thats the only hangout i know of... in hialeah......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2005, 09:03 AM~4327652
> *DAMN BEN!!!!What happened to your hand? Looks to be inflated like a tire!!!!
> 
> Congrats to Large for making the cover of LRM.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



And it only the begining, thanks for the love!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 16 2005, 01:52 AM~4416459
> *And it only the begining, thanks for the love!
> *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

so many "*dreamers*" are having fantasies about the miami show its sickening. I hope they wake up and finish their forgotten projects already and stop flapping their gums about who theyre coming after... its been long enough, too much talking, so many "plans", not enough cars. 

props to LARGE for his 64, putting Miami on the map with the lowrider cover shot.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Dec 19 2005, 08:06 AM~4435372
> *so many "dreamers" are having fantasies about the miami show its sickening. I hope they wake up and finish their forgotten projects already and stop flapping their gums about who theyre coming after... its been long enough, too much talking, so many "plans", not enough cars.
> 
> props to LARGE for his 64, putting Miami on the map with the lowrider cover shot.
> *



yeaaaappppppppp :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Dec 19 2005, 07:06 AM~4435372
> *so many "dreamers" are having fantasies about the miami show its sickening. I hope they wake up and finish their forgotten projects already and stop flapping their gums about who theyre coming after... its been long enough, too much talking, so many "plans", not enough cars.
> 
> props to LARGE for his 64, putting Miami on the map with the lowrider cover shot.
> *


i have a feeling this year is gunna be a good year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I hope theres lots of cars this year lets see how it goes and mad props to large for his 64


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Dec 19 2005, 09:06 AM~4435372
> *so many "dreamers" are having fantasies about the miami show its sickening. I hope they wake up and finish their forgotten projects already and stop flapping their gums about who theyre coming after... its been long enough, too much talking, so many "plans", not enough cars.
> 
> props to LARGE for his 64, putting Miami on the map with the lowrider cover shot.
> *


well we all know for sure, who's car they aint coming after...

i think the rumors on that subject can be put to rest..

99 problems up next from BOWTIE SOUTH..


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 19 2005, 07:48 PM~4439494
> *well we all know for sure, who's car they aint coming after...
> 
> i think the rumors on that subject can be put to rest..
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 19 2005, 11:10 PM~4440441
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:
> *


Godamnit Ben quit postin pics of my ride! :angry: 











:ugh: Oh sorry, I must of been dreamin'. :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 19 2005, 10:27 PM~4440580
> *Godamnit Ben quit postin pics of my ride! :angry:
> :ugh: Oh sorry, I must of been dreamin'. :biggrin:
> *


Come on now seth, you know that this your new ride. I aint gonna tell no one else though :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 19 2005, 07:48 PM~4439494
> *well we all know for sure, who's car they aint coming after...
> 
> i think the rumors on that subject can be put to rest..
> ...


This will be there too :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 19 2005, 11:10 PM~4440441
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:
> *


****** out here aint going to be ready for that
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 20 2005, 12:11 AM~4440930
> *Come on now seth, you know that this your new ride. I aint gonna tell no one else though :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 19 2005, 11:27 PM~4440580
> *Godamnit Ben quit postin pics of my ride! :angry:
> :ugh: Oh sorry, I must of been dreamin'. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2005, 11:35 AM~4466066
> *you ask you shall recieve  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2005, 11:59 AM~4466179
> *
> *


DAMN! NICE WORK!


AND PROPS 2 LARGE JUST SAW THE NEW LRM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2005, 09:35 AM~4466066
> *you ask you shall recieve  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

mad props to you "LARGE"!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

mad props to you "LARGE"!!!puting miami on the map


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LARGE MUCH PROPS CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:wave: up up up up


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

http://ad.doubleclick.net/clk;21905169;11837172;g?http://www.nfl.com/partners/fedex/]Vote for Ricky Williams here[/url]

Rep yo city. :cheesy:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

I want that whoever knew my old friend "HAMSTER" to take a minute and REMEMBER him. A lot of people were at the funeral parlor that night and there was a long line of lowriders at the cemetary for his last ride. Dont forget about our friend.


Its been a couple of years since he passed on Christmas Eve.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Dec 29 2005, 06:02 AM~4505371
> *I want that whoever knew my old friend "HAMSTER" to take a minute and REMEMBER him.  A lot of people were at the funeral parlor that night and there was a long line of lowriders at the cemetary for his last ride. Dont forget about our friend.
> Its been a couple of years since he passed on Christmas Eve.
> *


dam i was there  was that when he passed o way
..........r.i.p........."HAMSTER........


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Dec 29 2005, 06:02 AM~4505371
> *I want that whoever knew my old friend "HAMSTER" to take a minute and REMEMBER him.  A lot of people were at the funeral parlor that night and there was a long line of lowriders at the cemetary for his last ride. Dont forget about our friend.
> Its been a couple of years since he passed on Christmas Eve.
> *


hey why did u get kicked out of uce if u dont mine me asking cause u had one of the best cars in that club


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the props on my car. :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Dec 29 2005, 11:58 AM~4507137
> *I dont mind, but I didnt get "kicked out" I left.
> 
> Its funny, I've heard that rumor more than once. Not only about myself, but a couple people that left. Supposedly we all got kicked out? Oh well.
> ...


is funny u say that you left cause they are saying that u got kicked out cause your car was not good enuff to be in there club  is funny how people talk shit mad props on your car peace in the hood where is all good :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

SUP MIAMI RIDERS WHAT ALLL CLUBS ARE IN MIAMI


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Dec 29 2005, 02:12 PM~4507240
> *Trust me, its all good homie.    I know that they are glad Im out of their club.  I guess that in the lowrider show in Feb. well see if anything has changed, who knows, they might bring out something new? like I said, i wish them all good luck.
> *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

TO MY BOY HAMSTER R.I.P .. THE BIG C.A. WILL NEVER FORGET YA....HE WAS A REAL RIDER. SUPA O.G!!!! uffin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

was sup miami estan durmiendo???? TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

to the top...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 4 2006, 12:43 AM~4544276
> *to the top...
> *


you meant to say, To the bottom.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

for sale

87 cutlass. without rims. new tranny and strong engine. needs minor work. 
$1800.00 O.B.O
more info call cubano @786-287-3446 or frank 786-556-1573


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

how this topic has fallen......... :tears: 

coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

WASSA PEEPS, BACK ONLINE AGAIN... STUIPD COMPUTER BURNED OUT. 

ANY NEW CLUBS THIS YEAR IN '06... OR RIDES?  SEE YOU'LL AT LRM MIA


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT.....
just saw a bad ass black on black 62 drop :0 driving down by the grove..
props to who evers it is :thumbsup: 
any piks?????


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

got question?
when is mia fest,coming to mia in feb from the deep north.....


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jan 7 2006, 11:31 PM~4571076
> *TTT.....
> just saw a bad ass black on black 62 drop  :0 driving down by the grove..
> props to who evers it is :thumbsup:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

75 eldorado 4 sale..vert vert vert working top.500 engine.runs great....needs TLC...305 219-1197..leave a message..aint got pics,but will post them soon


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 8 2006, 12:00 PM~4572915
> *75 eldorado 4 sale..vert vert vert working top.500 engine.runs great....needs TLC...305 219-1197..leave a message..aint got pics,but will post them soon
> *


$1500 obo


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

wat it do !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 8 2006, 08:49 PM~4575156
> *wat it do !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


in this topic (not a damn thing) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jan 7 2006, 06:48 AM~4566639
> *WASSA PEEPS, BACK ONLINE AGAIN... STUIPD COMPUTER BURNED OUT.
> 
> ANY NEW CLUBS THIS YEAR IN '06... OR RIDES?   SEE YOU'LL AT LRM MIA
> *


 

word of advice to any1 who throws on new doors , make sure they have the matching windows :banghead: 

no use for elky windows on a monte ... :dunno: 

if u dont see it at mia show , it will be ready for tampa 









:scrutinize:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 9 2006, 10:06 AM~4578156
> *
> 
> word of advice to any1 who throws on new doors , make sure they have the matching windows :banghead:
> ...


if thats an elky door too bad the body lined isnt the same also...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 9 2006, 10:06 AM~4578454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT!? no 24's on that ?!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICNIC FEB 19 IN AMELIA AIRHEART PARK . SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR. BUT BIGGER AND BETTER SO BRING OUT YOUR TOYS . REMEMBER FREE FOOD & DRINKS . LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE CHAIN THIS YEAR IS GONA B TWISE AS BIG.


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 9 2006, 09:51 AM~4578365
> *if thats an elky door too bad the body lined isnt the same also...
> *


the doors came off an elky ls  

they fit perfect & the body line is perfect , only thing i had 2 change was da windows


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

I miss saturday nights at the grove :tears:


----------



## dadecountychevyboi (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:07 PM~4579161
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICNIC FEB 19 IN AMELIA AIRHEART PARK . SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR.  BUT BIGGER AND BETTER  SO BRING OUT YOUR TOYS . REMEMBER FREE FOOD & DRINKS . LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE CHAIN  THIS YEAR IS GONA B TWISE AS BIG.
> *


on a thurday? you sure? fuck it im skipping school


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadecountychevyboi_@Jan 9 2006, 02:12 PM~4579847
> *on a thurday? you sure? fuck it im skipping school
> *


feb 19 falls on a sunday

i think u thought it was this month


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn I aint seen this topic in a minute.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

shyt? this topic still alive?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

wuzza wit every-1 starting to hit the grove again after lowrider...no more construction and htere aint shit else to do!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

erik thanks for the info bout my top!!!


----------



## dadecountychevyboi (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 9 2006, 07:34 PM~4581065
> *feb 19 falls on a sunday
> 
> i think u thought it was this month
> *


good point...lol thnx


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

humm picinc.....maybe ill be there,maybe i wont.. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 9 2006, 01:16 PM~4579217
> *the doors came off an elky ls
> 
> they fit perfect & the body line is perfect , only thing i had 2 change was da windows
> *


lol then its a monte door that some one put ona elky...they didnt make ls elcamino's....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 9 2006, 08:37 PM~4582221
> *erik thanks for the info bout my top!!!
> *


 n/p... did it come out nice?...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

here . ill start it up again. post your surprises for miami show i guess..lmao yea ryt!!! WAT IT DO . heres a lil reminder to the guys with a single pump.!!!hahahahaha dont buckle your [email protected]!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

FEB 19 STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICNIC . AMELIA AIRHEART PARK .


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

its too bad my shits not gunna make it... :angry:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jan 9 2006, 05:44 PM~4581617
> *shyt? this topic still alive?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 9 2006, 10:53 PM~4583525
> *n/p... did it come out nice?...
> *



yeah came out real good...just gotta add the vinyl shine and protecter.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

whaddup miami!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jan 10 2006, 08:05 AM~4584931
> *FEB 19 STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICNIC . AMELIA AIRHEART PARK .
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 10 2006, 05:47 PM~4588626
> *yeah came out real good...just gotta add the vinyl shine and protecter.
> *


str8 str8


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn erik thats a bad ass avatar. :scrutinize:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 9 2006, 10:52 PM~4583518
> *lol then its a monte door that some one put ona elky...they didnt make ls elcamino's....
> *



:dunno: ur right 

but i have never seen any real elky ls's anywhere around here :around: 

maybe the doors couldve been from an ss elky which have da ss monte fronts & fenderz , but the doors did come with ls chrome panels :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 10 2006, 11:55 PM~4591373
> *:dunno:  ur right
> 
> but i have never seen any real elky ls's anywhere around here :around:
> ...


the ss elcamino didnt come monte'd out... they just came witht he "choochoo" front... which is an SS front but fit to the elcamino hood n fenders... so that was some one that had euro'd out an elcamino... and yes theres is a handfull of euro'd out elky's down here....


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 11 2006, 12:05 PM~4594249
> *the ss elcamino didnt come monte'd out... they just came witht he "choochoo" front... which is an SS front but fit to the elcamino hood n fenders... so that was some one that had euro'd out an elcamino... and yes theres is a handfull of euro'd out elky's down here....
> *


hhhmmm i learned somethin new 2day ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

does any have or know where i can get a hood for a 93-96 big body. doesnt matter what condition just looking for sumthin cheap and temporary


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

im looking for 8 batt. If anybody has any PM me


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jan 10 2006, 08:05 AM~4584931
> *FEB 19 STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICNIC . AMELIA AIRHEART PARK .
> *


why is uce having they picnic the same day.......lol :uh: what the fuck are they thinking about :dunno: :dunno: :twak: fuck it im goin to the straight pimpin picnic :cheesy:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

WHO PICNIC IS EVERYBODY GOIN TO UCE OR STRAIGHT PIMPIN


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

im hittin up uce


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

where is uce doin theirs??


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 12 2006, 07:30 PM~4605302
> *where is uce doin theirs??
> *



in chuckie cheese , who knows :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ye were is uce and were is AMELIA AIRHEART PARK


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

GETTING READY FOR MIAMI


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

[attachmentid=421353]

*For SAle im asking $60. It's just dirty *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2006, 10:24 PM~4607806
> *GETTING READY FOR MIAMI
> *



:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 12 2006, 06:24 PM~4605871
> *ye were is uce and were is AMELIA AIRHEART PARK
> *


dam u from miami and u dont know wheres AMELIA AIRHEART PARK at :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2006, 11:24 PM~4607806
> *GETTING READY FOR MIAMI
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait 2 see it at lowrider


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

also ready for miami


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

same


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLOODYMONTY_@Jan 13 2006, 07:49 PM~4614275
> *also ready for miami
> *


thats an ugly ass car :biggrin: 

u motherfucker!!!! u think I can get my springs sometime this century??? lol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 7 2005, 02:43 PM~2581844
> *well i hope for them cars to be in the streets cuz dats da way it should be..y build a car to drive only in JAN????STR8 RIDING 4 ME HOMIE AND WE HAVE ARE G-BODIES READY SO ITS GONNA BE GOOD WEN WE ALL AT THE GROVE :biggrin:
> *



G BODY GAME...............................WHAAAAAT???? :roflmao: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :nono: :around: 



WE'LL SEE THIS YEAR, AND U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 12 2006, 05:58 PM~4605620
> *in chuckie cheese , who knows  :uh:
> *


FREE PIZZA FOR EVERY ONE LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 13 2006, 02:57 PM~4612150
> *dam u from miami and u dont know wheres AMELIA AIRHEART PARK at :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Miami is HUGE, back when i lived there i would still get lost finding places! when i go back later this year i bet i won't recognize kendall, shit grows so fast!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

Bronco

cheap bronco 4x4 for sale with heavy duty hitch to pull boats, trailers, etc for sale or trade


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Jan 14 2006, 10:44 AM~4618195
> *Miami is HUGE, back when i lived there i would still get lost finding places! when i go back later this year i bet i won't recognize kendall, shit grows so fast!!
> *


 :biggrin: shit i was born and raised i barely knew my away around if it wasnt hialeah,or right off the plametto :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Jan 13 2006, 07:24 PM~4614518
> *thats an ugly ass car  :biggrin:
> 
> u motherfucker!!!! u think I can get my springs sometime this century??? lol
> *





lol when ever u call me so u can go get them dam ur lazy lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 13 2006, 09:49 PM~4615341
> *G BODY GAME...............................WHAAAAAT???? :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :around:
> WE'LL SEE THIS YEAR, AND U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:
> *




well said EXECUTION lol :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Why is everybody hating on uce?


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 14 2006, 12:12 PM~4618378
> *:biggrin: shit i was born and raised i barely knew my away around if it wasnt hialeah,or right off the plametto  :biggrin:
> *


 Everytime i think of miami i think of La Carreta! Then i get hungry!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2006, 10:24 PM~4607806
> *GETTING READY FOR MIAMI
> *



nice shit man :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 13 2006, 01:57 PM~4612150
> *dam u from miami and u dont know wheres AMELIA AIRHEART PARK at :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



this looks like a job for...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 14 2006, 04:35 PM~4620070
> *this looks like a job for...
> 
> 
> ...


i had that same pic somewhere but he had the mid top "USA" socks :roflmao: shit cant wait to move back o north cuba  i mean hialeah.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 14 2006, 06:35 PM~4620070
> *this looks like a job for...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

anybody in dade or broward got 22'' spokes for sale with or without tires.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jan 14 2006, 09:19 PM~4621572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"Oye asere, no eh fasil ser supermeng!!"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

who seen da newest TRUUCHA VOL.21?!?!!?.. maybe dis will make ya go get it.. 

[attachmentid=424265]

[attachmentid=424270]

[attachmentid=424271]


----------



## Tyteboy101 (Aug 20, 2005)

sitt'n tall


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 14 2006, 02:24 PM~4619459
> *Why is everybody hating on uce?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2006, 11:24 PM~4607806
> *GETTING READY FOR MIAMI
> *


very nice :0 looks miami is gonna be a good show this year


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 15 2006, 03:59 PM~4626582
> *who seen da newest TRUUCHA VOL.21?!?!!?.. maybe dis will make ya go get it..
> 
> [attachmentid=424265]
> ...



i just saw it right now , he got the orlando hop nice

i was crackin up when da dude was rankin on da fat girl sayin that when she sits down , her knees breathe & when the ***** came out wit da bag of doritos kuz da other ***** wuz chippin


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 15 2006, 05:43 PM~4627338
> *very nice :0  looks miami is gonna be a good show this year
> *


 WILL YOUR CAR BE THER?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 16 2006, 01:16 AM~4627558
> *i just saw it right now , he got the orlando hop nice
> 
> i was crackin up when da dude was rankin on da fat girl sayin that when she sits down , her knees breathe & when the ***** came out wit da bag of doritos kuz da other ***** wuz chippin
> *


yuh i agree.. and dat broken chair never got old either.. erybody went for the fucken empty chair.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2006, 11:24 PM~4607806
> *GETTING READY FOR MIAMI
> *


nice :0 looks like miami is gonna be a good show


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Got to hustle hustle hustle. :biggrin: 

PHASE III


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

By the way any plans after lowrider?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 16 2006, 06:23 AM~4631612
> *By the way any plans after lowrider?
> *


in my agenda i see there are a few picnics & i see the grove & hangouts are gunna get good & then tampa


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Jan 15 2006, 01:28 PM~4625933
> *"Oye asere, no eh fasil ser supermeng!!"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 14 2006, 10:33 AM~4617390
> *FREE PIZZA FOR EVERY ONE LOL :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :tongue:
> *



Well alright count me in for sure!!!!!


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jan 10 2006, 08:05 AM~4584931
> *FEB 19 STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICNIC . AMELIA AIRHEART PARK .
> *


TTT.. :biggrin:


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

dam joe its funny how much shit you talk when you were one of the main guys that made it bad .............. :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

it all good uce i love it when they got our name in there mouth uce will alway be in miami we ain't going any were...so hate on there are alot of good folk in miami but there a couple out there like he said........ :twak:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 16 2006, 07:23 AM~4631612
> *By the way any plans after lowrider?
> *



@ Reds/Bowtie connection south after the show


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jan 11 2006, 11:33 PM~4599485
> *im looking for 8 batt. If anybody has any PM me
> *


Yo homie get a hold of willy (green caddy that use to be blvd aces) he got 16 batts for sale


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Jan 16 2006, 02:13 PM~4634281
> *dam joe its funny how much shit you talk when you were one of the main guys that made it bad .............. :biggrin:
> *


 so what do u consider bad trying to push a bunch of grown men to build there cars to the next level ? cuz last time i new joes car was one of the nicest cars in that club ........ so what do drive ????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Jan 16 2006, 02:13 PM~4634281
> *dam joe its funny how much shit you talk when you were one of the main guys that made it bad .............. :biggrin:
> *


well its funny how much shit was talk about me when i left but its all good i wish everyone good luck


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

.................


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 16 2006, 07:03 PM~4636018
> *@ Reds/Bowtie connection south after the show
> *



So after the show this is where everyone is headed? And if so approximately what time and location?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

sleeper Today, 10:27 AM | | Post #4019 

**********

Posts: 1,574
Joined: Aug 2004
*Car Club: ROLLERZ ONLY MIAMI* 

:thumbsup: congrats big dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

damn this uce & ex members stuff is like una novela lol.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

so approximately what time and location?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 15 2006, 10:23 PM~4629432
> *WILL YOUR CAR BE THER?
> *


75% yes the other 25 % says to holdback and take more time till april :uh:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

cono i love it people talk alot of shit about people i wish they would just beat the shit out of each other and get it over with


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 17 2006, 01:59 PM~4641492
> * cono i love it people talk alot of shit about people i wish they would just beat the shit out of each other and get it over with
> *



fa real they should put a boxing ring in the fair & expo center so rivals can beat eachothers asses


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 17 2006, 02:55 PM~4641943
> *fa real they should put a boxing ring in the fair & expo center so rivals can beat eachothers asses
> *


4-sho I wish.... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

so is uce having a picnic?


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Jan 16 2006, 02:13 PM~4634281
> *dam joe its funny how much shit you talk when you were one of the main guys that made it bad .............. :biggrin:
> *


who is joe ?????????? is that the guy in the green caddy  cause his car was the best one in uce :0 but thats just me


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 17 2006, 06:26 PM~4643848
> *so is uce having a picnic?
> *


 ask them and see what they say :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

car club hopping ass ****** out here boyy.... fuck
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 17 2006, 07:18 PM~4644367
> *car club hopping ass ****** out here boyy....  fuck
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



no doubt.....some ni99as change clubs like they change clothes....hard to find ****** that are real when the club is down and trying to rebuild. its all good though its never gonna change.


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

WE CAN MAKE THAT BOXIN RING HAPPEN IN ONE OF THE PICNICS FO SHO LOL. WE JUST NEED BOXIN GLOVES .
AND THE BEST CAR UCE GOT IS THAT YELLOW MONTE , ALSO '64 WHICH IS BEEN UNDER CONSTRUCTION (I BELIEVE).
PPLZ NEED TO STOP TALKIN BO-SHIT AND BRING SOME FUCKIN HOPPER OUT , WE HUNGRY. ACTUALLY D-STREETS OF MIA ARE HUNGRY. THE ROAD AT THE GROOVE TALK 2 ME LAST NIGHT AND ASK ME , WHERE IN THAT FUCK ARE DOES '13 RIDIN AT. COME-ON PPL ENOUGH SLEEP , WAKE THEM MOTHA FUCKIN ENGINES ON.
FOR ALOT OF U FUCKERS OUT THERE DONT GET IN A PROJECT U CAN NOT HANDLE . RIDE U SHIT & FUCK THE MOTHA FUKIN PLANET.....


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 17 2006, 10:18 PM~4644367
> *car club hopping ass ****** out here boyy....  fuck
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



Problem is 2 many ****** talk shit bout der club members...and it ends up ruining it for alot of other club members...and end up leaving clubs for another...but thats the story of Miami "****** talkin shit"..


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> AND THE BEST CAR UCE GOT IS THAT YELLOW MONTE , ALSO '64 WHICH IS BEEN UNDER CONSTRUCTION (I BELIEVE).
> 
> now this is true...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

so much hate in miami cant we all just get along?


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

MY OWN ADVISE , UHHHHH LOL , HOMIE I SEE U HAVENT BEEN BY THE GROOVE LATELY ......
BUT DONT WORRY U WILL SEE IT SOON.



FOR THAT HOMIE ASKIN ABOUT THAT DROP '62 , THANKS YEA IM D-OWNER , YEST PUTTIN A LITTLE SOME SOME ON MIA MAP.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 11:47 AM~4648675
> *MY OWN ADVISE , UHHHHH LOL , HOMIE I SEE U HAVENT BEEN BY THE GROOVE LATELY ......
> BUT DONT WORRY U WILL SEE IT SOON.
> 
> ...


 so i guess im suppose to be inpressed... i think not

but atleast you doing something


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2006, 09:31 AM~4648581
> *so much hate in miami cant we all just get along?
> *


even tho i dont give 3 shits on who hates on me when i come out , im still gunna count how many do & imma find them & ask them wtf u got against my shit . 

hater--> :buttkick: <--me


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Two times for the homie marcus from r.o., for the feature in the new lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 18 2006, 10:29 AM~4649017
> *Two times for the homie marcus from r.o., for the feature in the new lowrider :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 18 2006, 11:40 AM~4649098
> *:biggrin:
> *


Gotta give props for putting miami on the map again


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you guys know when is the Annual MIA BBQ?


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 18 2006, 09:56 AM~4648743
> *so i guess im suppose to be inpressed... i think not
> 
> but atleast you doing something
> *




HERE I GOT BUSYNESS 2 ATTEMP  $$$ HATE IT or LOVE IT $$$


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i luv it...topic has been dead for months but now that lowrider is around the corner the shit stirs up again :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 18 2006, 02:29 PM~4649484
> *i luv it...topic has been dead for months but now that lowrider is around the corner the shit stirs up again  :biggrin:
> *



same shit i was thinking


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 01:16 PM~4649369
> *HERE I GOT BUSYNESS 2 ATTEMP    $$$ HATE IT or LOVE IT $$$
> *



like i said not inpressed,

sorry try again, gotta do better than some rims on your rag to fuck with me...

but it looks good im proud of you......

fine example of how you guys claim your doing big things in miami...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 18 2006, 02:03 PM~4649696
> *like i said not inpressed,
> 
> sorry try again, gotta do better than some rims on your rag to fuck with me...
> ...


 :0


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Lot of tension going on in maimi ........Dam!


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 18 2006, 12:03 PM~4649696
> *like i said not inpressed,
> 
> sorry try again, gotta do better than some rims on your rag to fuck with me...
> ...



LMAO... THANKS FOR BEEN PROUD OF ME  .
BUT THATS JUST A LITTLE PLAY TOY I JUST GOT ME . (JUST TO CRUZ AROUND)
I JUST BET ONE OF MY GIRLS HERE $200.00 DOLLARS U WILL SAID SOMETHIN LIKE THAT LOL. (NO NEED TO GET UPSET, BELIEVE ME IM NOT FUCKIN WITH U) &
IM NOT EXPECTIN 4 U TO BE INPRESSED . 
LIKE I SAID THIS HERE IS JUST TO PUT A LITTLE SOME SOME ON MIA MAP.
**** AND 4 EVERYONE: LISTEN TO THE NAME $$ BIGTYMER62 'S $$.
( PLURAL ) 
MAYBE HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHIN ALSO COMIN BUT JUST GONNA HAVE TO SEAT & WAIT. LMAO....
AND I DONT KNOW WHO TOLD U , THAT WE ARE BRAGIN ABOUT DOIN BIG THINGS IN MIAMI . LAST TIME I CHEK I SAW A BAD ASS CANDY DOWN REGAL DROP ON THAT VIDEO , UHHH WATS THE NAME TRUCHAAA  
BUT AGAIN THATS JUST ANOTHER LITTLE EXAMPLE OF HOW C.A DO THINGS , ALOT MORE 2 COME . IS A PROMZ.
*** NO MORE CHAT CHAT , LET THE CARS DO THE TALKIN LIKE IS BEEN***
OHH AND 4 EVERYONE OUT THERE >> WAT I BUILT IS 4 MY OWN ENJOYMENT. :biggrin: 

**** NO HATE HOMIE , UR PPLZ HAVE BUILD SOME VERY NICE RIDEZ THRU THE YEARS****.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 01:05 PM~4650217
> *LMAO...  THANKS FOR BEEN PROUD OF ME   .
> BUT THATS JUST A LITTLE PLAY TOY I JUST GOT ME . (JUST TO CRUZ AROUND)
> I JUST BET ONE OF MY GIRLS HERE $200.00 DOLLARS U WILL SAID SOMETHIN LIKE THAT LOL.  (NO NEED TO GET UPSET, BELIEVE ME IM NOT FUCKIN WITH U) &
> ...



homie no matter what u do or build there will always be sum-1 around talkin shit...i give classic angels mad props for holdin it down in miami for a long time...street n show. when 954 was bringin ya'll were the only ni99az reppin 305 and "puttin 305 on the map". ya'll boys build everything in the 305...no shipping cars and parts around the map.keep doin ur thang ni99az!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 18 2006, 04:13 PM~4650299
> *homie no matter what u do or build there will always be sum-1 around talkin shit...i give classic angels mad props for holdin it down in miami for a long time...street n show. when 954 was bringin ya'll were the only ni99az reppin 305 and "puttin 305 on the map". ya'll boys build everything in the 305...no shipping cars and parts around the map.keep doin ur thang ni99az!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

but we gotta give bowtie props too, on building some amazing rides and showing people that cali aint the only place to find bad ass 64's ( ex. certified gangster)


** and that boxing ring thing is a REAL GOOD idea. ppl could settle there shit , and sinse its in a ring with boxing gloves and looks organized cops might not even bug us. a nice spot would be at reds. question is where the hell can u rent a ring?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 18 2006, 06:06 PM~4651799
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> but we gotta give bowtie props too, on building some amazing rides and showing people that cali aint the only place to find bad ass 64's ( ex. certified gangster)
> *


DONT WASTE YOUR TIME HOMIE CAUSE I DONT PAY ATT. TO ****** THAT I DONT KNOW.. HE KNOWS WHAT TIME IT IS WITH THIS CREW AND WHO'S REALLY BEEN PUTTING IN WORK...... THEY MIGHT NOT SAY IT BUT THEY ALL KNOW


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 03:05 PM~4650217
> *LMAO...  THANKS FOR BEEN PROUD OF ME   .
> BUT THATS JUST A LITTLE PLAY TOY I JUST GOT ME . (JUST TO CRUZ AROUND)
> I JUST BET ONE OF MY GIRLS HERE $200.00 DOLLARS U WILL SAID SOMETHIN LIKE THAT LOL.  (NO NEED TO GET UPSET, BELIEVE ME IM NOT FUCKIN WITH U) &
> ...


DONT COME TO ME WITH THAT BALLER TALK ON HOW YOU GOT A COUPLE OF CARS AND YOU BUILDING THIS AND THIS IS YOUR FOR NOW CAR STORY..
ILL MAKE YOU A BET BALLER, I BET YOU MAKING PAYMENTS ON A 62 RAG...
I TOLD YOU ,YOU DONT INPRESS ME...

AND WHAT I MEANT BY TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE WAS DONT TAKE YOUR CAR APART THINKING THAT IS EASY FOR SOMEONE TO PART THERE CAR OUT AND RESTORE IT ... CAUSE AS YOU KNOW IT, ITS ALOT OF WORK AND ALOT OF $$$ TO MESS WITH THESE CARS, AND I THINK YOU CAR IS FINE THE WAY IT IS FOR NOW.... BUT YOU HAD GET YOUR PANTYS ALL IN A BUNCH AND TRY TO MAKE A BIG DEAL OUT OF THIS..... NOW ITS WHATEVER

AND AS FAR AS THAT TRUCHA VIDEO GOES YOU ACTING LIKE HIS CAR WAS THE ONLY ONE FROM MIAMI IN THERE.. 

I GUESS YOU DIDNT GET TO SEE THE COVER CAR ON THE FEB. ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG. 


OHH AND DONT TAKE THIS AS A BOWTIE WHATEVER HIGH END /C.A BEEF CAUSE AS FAR IM CONCERED THATS DEAD
I GOT RESPECT FOR WILLY AND HIS BROTHER FOR THERE WORK AND EFFORTS
AND AS ****** GOES I DONT LIKE HIM AS A PERSON BUT I RESPECT HIS WORK ASWELL....
WHAT IT DO JORGIE........ITS OUR TIME NOW MY BROTHER


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 18 2006, 10:40 AM~4649098
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup to all the RollerZ Only Miami Chapter!!!!!!! Los Angeles will be down on Feb...........
To all the haterZ saying that certain individuals are car club hoppin...its not there fault, they just want to Roll with the best...everyone comes from different c.c. @ a time and every person has there own judgement to go where they want to...we had that problem before, when people left ...just to come back...just my opinion....RollerZ Only IV Life....the take over for 2006[attachmentid=428618]


----------



## red67 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 11:16 AM~4649369
> *HERE I GOT BUSYNESS 2 ATTEMP    $$$ HATE IT or LOVE IT $$$
> *



LOVE IT ......

DONT TALK SHIT TO THE CATS THAT ARE DOING THINGS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 18 2006, 04:43 PM~4652156
> *DONT COME TO ME WITH THAT BALLER TALK ON HOW YOU GOT A COUPLE OF CARS AND YOU BUILDING THIS AND THIS IS YOUR FOR NOW CAR STORY..
> ILL MAKE YOU A BET BALLER, I BET YOU MAKING PAYMENTS ON A 62 RAG...
> I TOLD YOU ,YOU DONT INPRESS ME...
> ...


i thought ****** painted certified gangsta???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 18 2006, 09:15 PM~4652930
> *i thought ****** painted certified gangsta???
> *


naw its not ****** from C.A. its some other guy whoes nickname is ******.in the LRM issue it says it was painted by Chris "******" Stull


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 11:16 AM~4649369
> *HERE I GOT BUSYNESS 2 ATTEMP    $$$ HATE IT or LOVE IT $$$
> *


dam that shit is tight C.A is putting miami on the spot too :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 18 2006, 06:15 PM~4652930
> *i thought ****** painted certified gangsta???
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

Will the Real ****** please stand up??......lol


Georgie what you doin on this LIL thang....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 08:04 AM~4648144
> *WE CAN MAKE THAT BOXIN RING HAPPEN IN ONE OF THE PICNICS FO SHO LOL.  WE JUST NEED BOXIN GLOVES .
> AND THE BEST CAR UCE GOT IS THAT YELLOW MONTE , ALSO '64 WHICH IS BEEN UNDER CONSTRUCTION (I BELIEVE).
> PPLZ NEED TO STOP  TALKIN BO-SHIT AND BRING SOME FUCKIN HOPPER OUT , WE HUNGRY.  ACTUALLY D-STREETS OF MIA ARE HUNGRY.  THE ROAD AT THE GROOVE TALK 2 ME LAST NIGHT AND ASK ME , WHERE IN THAT FUCK ARE DOES '13 RIDIN AT.  COME-ON PPL ENOUGH SLEEP , WAKE THEM MOTHA FUCKIN ENGINES ON.
> ...


If someone is going to throw the gloves they better be 10oz's...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 11:16 AM~4649369
> *HERE I GOT BUSYNESS 2 ATTEMP    $$$ HATE IT or LOVE IT $$$
> *



tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 18 2006, 10:29 AM~4649017
> *Two times for the homie marcus from r.o., for the feature in the new lowrider :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 18 2006, 04:56 PM~4652292
> *sup to all the RollerZ Only Miami Chapter!!!!!!! Los Angeles will be down on Feb...........
> To all the haterZ saying that certain individuals are car club hoppin...its not there fault, they just want to Roll with the best...everyone comes from different c.c.  @ a time and every person has there own judgement to go where they want to...we had that problem before, when people left ...just to come back...just my opinion....RollerZ Only IV Life....the take over for 2006[attachmentid=428618]
> *


 see you in a couple of weeks


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 18 2006, 04:06 PM~4651799
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> but we gotta give bowtie props too, on building some amazing rides and showing people that cali aint the only place to find bad ass 64's ( ex. certified gangster)
> ...



no doubt bowtie has recently thrown in down for miami building the best quality show car miami has ever seen. i was just talkin bout street level too where c.a. has been holdin miami down. cuz we all know the streets is where it all begins!!!!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

3 weekends left b :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

how can some one not like me ??? im a nice guy :dunno: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 18 2006, 11:16 AM~4649369
> *HERE I GOT BUSYNESS 2 ATTEMP    $$$ HATE IT or LOVE IT $$$
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice as fuc


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

big props to marcus for getting featured with his cutlas good shit


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lrm is aroudn the corner :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

yo sleeper..whats ur caddy doing around the streets of perine without a bumper or grill?lol..its aint really sleepin now is it?waiting to see whats new on it for feb...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jan 19 2006, 04:40 PM~4660415
> *yo sleeper..whats ur caddy doing around the streets of perine without a bumper or grill?lol..its aint really sleepin now is it?waiting to see whats new on it for feb...
> *


bumpers are wayyyy over rated


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 19 2006, 09:04 AM~4656477
> *no doubt bowtie has recently thrown in down for miami building the best quality show car miami has ever seen. i was just talkin bout street level too where c.a. has been holdin miami down. cuz we all know the streets is where it all begins!!!!
> *


 but of course :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIMEofTHEmonth_@Jan 19 2006, 02:42 PM~4659507
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice as fuc
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 18 2006, 01:13 PM~4650299
> *homie no matter what u do or build there will always be sum-1 around talkin shit...i give classic angels mad props for holdin it down in miami for a long time...street n show. when 954 was bringin ya'll were the only ni99az reppin 305 and "puttin 305 on the map". ya'll boys build everything in the 305...no shipping cars and parts around the map.keep doin ur thang ni99az!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

i hope polk county comes down for lrm. or the picnics after


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

ANYBODY GOT CADILLAC PARTS 4 SELL P.M. IF U GOT


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Got Chevys? Got Verts? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 19 2006, 06:45 PM~4660883
> *i hope polk county comes down for lrm.  or the picnics after
> *



Thenm fools will never come down here


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Whats up Miami...holla at my Aces, getting ready for the show...Luis here is a pic from your visit to Dallas last week..


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

IV LIFE ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

WAT IT DO DOGGIES YALL KNOW WHO YALL R! !


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 19 2006, 09:29 PM~4662061
> *WAT IT DO DOGGIES YALL KNOW WHO YALL R! !
> *


Wut up *****, wuts the deal?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:angry: AT WORK DREADIN BUT ILL BE OUT IN AN HOUR AND FAT TUESDAYS HERE I COME !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 19 2006, 10:37 PM~4662122
> *:angry:  AT WORK DREADIN BUT ILL BE OUT IN AN HOUR AND FAT TUESDAYS HERE I COME !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you need to stop fucking around and get to work on that lac........

LAZY FUCKER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 19 2006, 09:37 PM~4662122
> *:angry:  AT WORK DREADIN BUT ILL BE OUT IN AN HOUR AND FAT TUESDAYS HERE I COME !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


***** just go push some patients around :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 19 2006, 10:07 PM~4661946
> *Got Chevys? Got Verts? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



any more??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 19 2006, 08:39 PM~4662135
> *you need to stop fucking around and get to work on that lac........
> 
> LAZY FUCKER
> ...


 :biggrin: 

SHUT UP AND GO FINISH WORKIN ON MY RED 61 RAG BIATCH!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 19 2006, 08:40 PM~4662138
> ****** just go push some patients around :biggrin:
> *



I WISH I DID THAT I FUK WITH DR HANDWRITING ALL DAY THAT SHYT IS CHIKEN SCRATCH ...I BE GETTIN FUKIN HEAD ACHES :angry:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jan 19 2006, 04:40 PM~4660415
> *yo sleeper..whats ur caddy doing around the streets of perine without a bumper or grill?lol..its aint really sleepin now is it?waiting to see whats new on it for feb...
> *


:dunno: 



how long have you been watching?


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Does anyone know how much will be the entrance fee this year for car and individual?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey guys I'm working on a calender for this year and I'm looking forward on going to the MIA ANNUAL BBQ do you guys know around when in the year this is happening?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 20 2006, 09:27 AM~4664323
> *Does anyone know how much will be the entrance fee this year for car and individual?
> *


$50 day of show for vehicle entry. Not sure on how much for spectators.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2006, 11:31 AM~4664687
> *$50 day of show for vehicle entry. Not sure on how much for spectators.
> *



ITS 25 FOR EACH INDIVIDUAL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: hasta arriba im getting this ready for the haters at miami


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 20 2006, 08:32 PM~4669508
> *:biggrin: hasta arriba im getting this ready for the haters at miami
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I dont think they ready for that in the 305.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

.....


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 19 2006, 08:14 PM~4661588
> *ANYBODY GOT CADILLAC PARTS 4 SELL  P.M. IF U GOT
> *


you got p.m :biggrin:


----------



## MISTADONTPLAY (Dec 8, 2005)

LRM MiaMi Is GonnA BeE ReDicuLouS This YeaR


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTADONTPLAY_@Jan 21 2006, 04:14 PM~4674424
> *LRM MiaMi Is GonnA BeE ReDicuLouS This YeaR
> *


Yes its gonna be a good one. 

I didnt realize people still typed like that? :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTADONTPLAY (Dec 8, 2005)

Comin Out 2006 LRM Tampa............Mista Dont Play


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

lol not very long..but its hard to miss a green caddy witout a bumper down the bumpy streets of perrine where all u see is 22's and up


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=432834]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 22 2006, 05:29 PM~4682277
> *ttt
> *


chingon!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 22 2006, 09:49 PM~4683437
> *chingon!
> *


why dont i see u reelin in a bass in the background!?!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 22 2006, 09:49 PM~4683437
> *chingon!
> *



Clean ride. Please do tell why is their a chain running from left to right at the rear end. :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 23 2006, 07:41 AM~4685490
> *Clean ride.  Please do tell why is their a chain running from left to right at the rear end.  :0
> *


its not from left to right :uh: they're crossed... and he did them like that cause he wanted to...


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

COOL THEN.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually the cross allow you to through up a Three without a High Cylinder look up. Depends on the chains, but it allows a greater degree of pull to snatch the car over.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2006, 10:46 AM~4686615
> *its not from left to right  :uh:  they're crossed... and he did them like that cause he wanted to...
> *





is this fullylocked up? wut size strokes?


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

say goodbye to mr green doors...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

For all the miami wing wings


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 23 2006, 12:31 PM~4687222
> *is this fullylocked up? wut size strokes?
> *


14s not fully locked though :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2006, 11:46 AM~4686615
> *its not from left to right  :uh:  they're crossed... and he did them like that cause he wanted to...
> *


damn i like the look of the chains crossed like that


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

so im still a lil confused??? feb 19. straight pimpin picnic or uce picnic? im thinkin of riding to the straight pimpin 1 just wonderin which one everybodys riding to


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 23 2006, 02:28 PM~4687805
> *For all the miami wing wings
> *


























imma print this out & slappem on sum imports


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jan 24 2006, 09:56 AM~4692539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i was gonna start doing it at dade since thiers quite an abundance of those ugly looking pieces of shits thier


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 23 2006, 08:59 PM~4690589
> *so im still a lil confused??? feb 19. straight pimpin picnic or uce picnic? im thinkin of riding to the straight pimpin 1 just wonderin which one everybodys riding to
> *


fuck it im taking my car for lrm then stashing it in miami for the str8 pimpin picnic,i think the uce picnic was made up because no one has info on it :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 bowtie south build


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 bowtie south build :0


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Who did those rims?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

finally mor hoppers coming out,damit miami needs more street hoppers!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone know a good mechanic that will come to the house to wire up an engine hit me up on the pm......


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DANNY305

I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IS THAT CADDY YOUR HOPPER!!!!!!!BECUASE THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 24 2006, 09:32 PM~4697374
> *DANNY305
> 
> I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IS THAT CADDY YOUR HOPPER!!!!!!!BECUASE THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!
> *


NO NOT MINE BUT BE ON THE LOOK OUT 4 IT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 24 2006, 07:37 PM~4697395
> *NO NOT MINE BUT BE ON THE LOOK OUT 4 IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 24 2006, 12:43 PM~4693296
> *i was gonna start doing it at dade since thiers quite an abundance of those ugly looking pieces of shits thier
> *


very true. would be funny to be a cop and pull over a ricer , ask for lisence registration , and fill that ticket out and hand it to him. that would be a priceless pik. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 24 2006, 07:37 PM~4697395
> *NO NOT MINE BUT BE ON THE LOOK OUT 4 IT
> *



remind them its a single pump. :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 24 2006, 07:01 PM~4696765
> *:0  :0  :0 bowtie south build
> *



Nice ride. Clean ass fuck. Going to hop it at the show? :cheesy:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Would like to see POLK county come down


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

not sure if its going to be ready for the show,but for TAMPA for sure.

trying to work out the buggs....... single pump 10 batt.


be on the look out for......
double pump BOWTIE @ a street hop near you soon...............


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 24 2006, 08:17 PM~4697324
> *finally mor hoppers coming out,damit miami needs more street hoppers!
> *


You damn right we need more "STREET HOPPERS"! Without them there's no point in going to hang out's.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

so is it already set whats guna happen after the show?whers everyone going?and the grove is guna start poping off now the weekend after the show..right?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 25 2006, 09:15 AM~4701001
> *You damn right we need more "STREET HOPPERS"! Without them there's no point in going to hang out's.
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jan 25 2006, 09:16 AM~4701007
> *so is it already set whats guna happen after the show?whers everyone going?and the grove is guna start poping off now the weekend after the show..right?
> *


eveyrone says bowtie/reds after the show :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 25 2006, 08:30 AM~4700782
> *Would like to see POLK county come down
> *


doubt polk county will make it


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

BOWTIE/RED'S AFTER THE SHOW......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jan 25 2006, 10:16 AM~4701007
> *so is it already set whats guna happen after the show?whers everyone going?and the grove is guna start poping off now the weekend after the show..right?
> *



hasnt it been set for like the past 3 years already to ride to reds/bowtie after the show?? lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 25 2006, 12:15 PM~4701001
> *You damn right we need more "STREET HOPPERS"! Without them there's no point in going to hang out's.
> *



Wait we have hangouts where??...only ones im aware of are on bird but thats a waste of time...ayy ivan where u been homie...havent been able to see u so i can send those shots back to the other side of the court


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok for me and for the rest that might be in dought. Exactly, precisely, evidently, what will be the exact coordinates and time frame.

Example;

4:00 lrm show ends. Then by 7:00 ride up to reds located @ (7331 NW 27th Ave). Then ride to bowtie by 9:00 located @ (?)
This is only an example.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

RED'S - ADD. 7331 N.W 27 TH AVE.

BOWTIE - ADD. 7331 N.W 27 TH AVE.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 25 2006, 01:30 PM~4702446
> *Ok for me and for the rest that might be in dought.  Exactly, precisely, evidently, what will be the exact coordinates and time frame.
> 
> Example;
> ...


Homie,
Reds and bowtie are @ the same spot 7331 nw 27 ave, we are all riding right after the show, so we will be there as soon as we can after the show, so you figure after trophys, break down display, and load up cars we will be there.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 25 2006, 01:30 PM~4702446
> *Ok for me and for the rest that might be in dought.  Exactly, precisely, evidently, what will be the exact coordinates and time frame.
> 
> Example;
> ...







:uh: :uh: :uh: ....lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 25 2006, 02:53 PM~4702562
> *RED'S -    ADD.  7331 N.W 27 TH AVE.
> 
> BOWTIE - ADD.  7331 N.W 27 TH AVE.
> *



this is some funny shit what an ass lol :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 23 2006, 04:28 PM~4687805
> *For all the miami wing wings
> *


***** I'm finna glue dis 2 a bunch of deez losers in Hialeah & Miramar where I live...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Printing 5 copies as we speak & when I run out I'll print more...Tight Work


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 25 2006, 02:30 PM~4702446
> *Ok for me and for the rest that might be in dought.  Exactly, precisely, evidently, what will be the exact coordinates and time frame.
> 
> Example;
> ...


:roflmao: Make sure you got a full tank of petrol for that cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH SOLO CREATIONS ARE WE STILL WAITING FOR THEIR COME BACK


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 25 2006, 04:42 PM~4703805
> *this is some funny shit what an ass lol  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


However notice that it takes a stupid question to finally get some answers. I guess some peeps only answers to stupid questions, but hey much love though.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2006, 09:15 PM~4705972
> *:roflmao: Make sure you got a full tank of petrol for that cruise. :biggrin:
> *


yes make sure to buy a couple of liters of petrol its a far drive :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2006, 01:49 AM~4706882
> *WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH SOLO CREATIONS ARE WE STILL WAITING FOR THEIR COME BACK
> *



from what i heard they are done most of them move up north to like port st luice


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 25 2006, 12:30 PM~4701921
> *Wait we have hangouts where??...only ones im aware of are on bird but thats a waste of time...ayy ivan where u been homie...havent been able to see u so i can send those shots back to the other side of the court
> *


I've been working every single day...I can play on the weekends, I told Kenny, Mike, and Edel lets get a game on sat. or sun.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt, i heard this car is gonna take loty trophy


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 25 2006, 09:50 AM~4701186
> *doubt polk county will make it
> *


dont count us out yet  not sure about vic with the blue cutty but south polk should be out there not sure for the show but we should be at the picnic


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowride6969_@Jan 26 2006, 07:06 PM~4712832
> *dont count us out yet   not sure about vic  with the blue cutty  but south polk should be out there  not sure for the show  but we should be at the picnic
> *


see you there 863 brothers lol :biggrin: NOT 861 ! lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 25 2006, 12:53 PM~4702562
> *RED'S -    ADD.  7331 N.W 27 TH AVE.
> 
> BOWTIE - ADD.  7331 N.W 27 TH AVE.
> *


i got a question,i called reds because i forgot you guys number,and they told me they had no idea what i was talking about :dunno:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 26 2006, 08:46 PM~4713051
> *i got a question,i called reds because i forgot you guys number,and they told me they had no idea what i was talking about  :dunno:
> *


If your talkin bout bowtie, we are in the middle of constrution on the new shop right now, if you need sumthing hit me or bowtie south on the pm, till we get things finished


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

point blank the after spot will be @ red's/ bowtie


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 26 2006, 07:48 PM~4713068
> *If your talkin bout bowtie, we are in the middle of constrution on the new shop right  now, if you need sumthing hit me or bowtie south on the pm, till we get things finished
> *


yea no prob i was looking for some small stuff for my 63 but just ended up passing by there forgot who i talked to though,this was a while ago though


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

$$for sale$$ 86 cutlass salon with 87 euro front... floor shifter.... edelbrock 650 carburator,new master cylender, new calipers,new fan clutch, new fuel pump, 13's,extended a-arms,front cylenders,battery rack for 3 pumps 8 batteries, 8 batteries to go with it...$2000


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

62 impala for sale 3500 dont have any pics right know 786 597-7886 or 786 546-4549


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Someones ready for miami :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 28 2006, 08:38 PM~4724921
> *62 impala for sale 3500  dont have any pics right know 786 597-7886  or 786 546-4549
> *


Need pics Have a friend up here interested. :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jan 25 2006, 03:30 PM~4702446
> *Ok for me and for the rest that might be in dought.  Exactly, precisely, evidently, what will be the exact coordinates and time frame.
> 
> Example;
> ...


Whats all this? It's a hang out.....When the shows over and you pack your shit up just ride on over to bowtie.....Don't worry if you miss.....

Grand introduction at 7:00

Shop Tour at 7:30

Video presentation at 8:00

Car hop at 8:30

Truck Hop at 9:00

Pole Dancing at 9:30

Grand Finale at 10:00

Fireworks at 10:30

It's not like we have all this planned out and time coordinated!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 29 2006, 10:28 AM~4727712
> *Whats all this? It's a hang out.....When the shows over and you pack your shit up just ride on over to bowtie.....Don't worry if you miss.....
> 
> Grand introduction at 7:00
> ...


Sure you do, you just ran down the list of events. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 29 2006, 08:28 AM~4727712
> *Whats all this? It's a hang out.....When the shows over and you pack your shit up just ride on over to bowtie.....Don't worry if you miss.....
> 
> Grand introduction at 7:00
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

funny shit...but since we are in miami and every-1 runs on cuban time all events will start 30-45 min later than scheduled time :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

before and after..........  



what they do large.....


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 29 2006, 10:28 AM~4727712
> *Whats all this? It's a hang out.....When the shows over and you pack your shit up just ride on over to bowtie.....Don't worry if you miss.....
> 
> Grand introduction at 7:00
> ...




NOW WAS THIS ON SUNDAY THE 12TH?? OR SATURDAY. AND UMM WHEN WILL THE AUTOGRAPH SESSION BEGIN?? :uh: MAYBE CAMP OUT TO HOLD A GOOD SPOT 
 :dunno: :banghead: WHY IS THIS SO TOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 29 2006, 12:38 PM~4728139
> *NOW WAS THIS ON SUNDAY THE 12TH?? OR SATURDAY. AND UMM WHEN WILL THE AUTOGRAPH SESSION BEGIN??  :uh:  MAYBE CAMP OUT TO HOLD A GOOD SPOT
> :dunno:  :banghead: WHY IS THIS SO TOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


Its ok though, They saved a spot in the corner for your booth. Dont worry.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 29 2006, 01:32 PM~4728118
> *before and after..........
> what they do large.....
> *



NICE!! cant wait to see it at lowrider. :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 29 2006, 10:32 AM~4728118
> *before and after..........
> what they do large.....
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: DAMN SHIT IS FUCKIN CLEAN


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 29 2006, 10:32 AM~4728118
> *before and after..........
> what they do large.....
> *


paint is tite....sum more competition @ lowrider
:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

"ganstasuburban" u were askin bout anyone plating gold. holla at me if u need some stuff done.


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

WANTED:

anybody selling all chrome 13's leave me a message or hit me up on aim : allin2gether


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

LAST NIGHT I HAD ONE OF THOSE MID-NIGHT LOVE  :biggrin: GOT 2 LOVE D-SLUTZZZ IN MIA.  LOL


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 29 2006, 01:32 PM~4728118
> *before and after..........
> what they do large.....
> *


Whats good fool!

NICE COLOR! Everybody should have a pink car! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 30 2006, 12:55 AM~4731378
> *LAST NIGHT I HAD ONE OF THOSE MID-NIGHT LOVE    :biggrin:  GOT 2 LOVE D-SLUTZZZ IN MIA.   LOL
> *


Where the slutzzz? :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2006, 11:24 PM~4607806
> *GETTING READY FOR MIAMI
> *


dang that looks familiar  

do what you gotta do...nothing but love :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 29 2006, 01:38 PM~4728139
> *NOW WAS THIS ON SUNDAY THE 12TH?? OR SATURDAY. AND UMM WHEN WILL THE AUTOGRAPH SESSION BEGIN??  :uh:  MAYBE CAMP OUT TO HOLD A GOOD SPOT
> :dunno:  :banghead: WHY IS THIS SO TOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


Ok wait im so confused? Is it BOWTIE CONNECTION in MIAMI or the one in L.A., i dont wanna go to the wrong one? Please help! I dont wanna miss out!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

What it do, Bowtie hater proof 64 on royal rumble with ray mysterio tonight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 29 2006, 09:32 AM~4728118
> *before and after..........
> what they do large.....
> *


HOLY SHIT THATS FUCKIN GAY.!!!! :angry:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 29 2006, 11:22 PM~4731962
> *Whats good fool!
> 
> NICE COLOR! Everybody should have a pink car! :biggrin:
> *



naw it aint pink,its violet.....the sun was hitting it when they took that pic....dale..


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. CEE_@Jan 30 2006, 12:04 AM~4732241
> *HOLY SHIT THATS FUCKIN GAY.!!!! :angry:
> *



HOLY SHIT SO ARE U...........
:buttkick:


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 29 2006, 11:26 PM~4732007
> *Where the slutzzz? :dunno:
> *


BACK IN SOLIDS.  

MAYBE WE HIT THE SPOT ONE DAY. AFTER ALLTHIS CAR MADNEST GOES AWAY.

AND LARGE THUMPS 


:thumbsup: BAD AZZ '64.


I JUST DID AN ESTIMATE A FEW DAYS AGO IN A SHOP NEXT TO THAT SHOP WHERE THAT F-WOOD WAS SITTIN AT , AND IS ALREADY CANDY PINK, EMPIGADO, THAT SHIT IS SITTIN PINK-PILITIOUS  

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 30 2006, 01:41 AM~4732110
> *What it do, Bowtie hater proof 64 on royal rumble with ray mysterio tonight :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 29 2006, 10:32 AM~4728118
> *before and after..........
> what they do large.....
> *


Tight work..He was at the Miami vs Broaward game stuntin all over 27th ave after the Game... :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i neeed batt? any one got hit me up or pm :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

any 1 selling all chrome 13's?????


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt...


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

miami is going to have a very sick line up :thumbsup:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

1 more week to go. Time to hustle hustle hustle. Wish everybody luck in completing any mods for the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 29 2006, 10:32 AM~4728118
> *before and after..........
> what they do large.....
> *


 Nice as Fuck Rod that Fleet came out nice.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Only 11 more days till Lowrider


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HOW IS THE WEATHER OUT THERE IN MIAMI???? WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

its weird man, the weather is like cold in the morning, hot during the day, and chillin in the night time. I dont mind it much though, better than the usual 498723982314986% humidity. Hopefully it dont rain during move in like it did last year.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Yea hopefully it doesn't rain.


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

$$for sale$$ 86 cutlass salon with 87 euro front... floor shifter.... edelbrock 650 carburator,new master cylender, new calipers,new fan clutch, new fuel pump, 13's,extended a-arms,front cylenders,battery rack for 3 pumps 8 batteries, 8 batteries to go with it...$2000


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

the rain did suck last year.....hopefully wont happen again...any-1 down to run a game of madden 06 holla...will b out there ready :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

One More Week


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 25 2006, 10:15 AM~4701001
> *You damn right we need more "STREET HOPPERS"! Without them there's no point in going to hang out's.
> *



hey IVAN was up your such a scary cat.!! ni99a we ballin up everybody over here. get your ass out from the computer chair and come play some ball with the bois!!!*******


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

MWAHAHAHA


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ nice,my car aint gunna be at lrm too much shit and dont wanna half ass but ill be at that picnic for sureeee.. :biggrin:


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

yo anyone sellin a 80's monte????? Ls or SS, it dont matter if it dont run i just need a shell thats rust-free.


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@Feb 3 2006, 05:00 PM~4769628
> *yo anyone sellin a 80's monte????? Ls or SS, it dont matter if it dont run i just need a shell thats rust-free.
> *


i have a boy sellin an ss monte for $1000

pm me if u have any questions


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 3 2006, 03:54 PM~4769074
> *^ nice,my car aint gunna be at lrm too much shit and dont wanna half ass but ill be at that picnic for sureeee.. :biggrin:
> *


the picnic on feb 19 in amelia? 

im hearin rumors that the uce picnic is that day too but i dunno anything about it


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

anyone got an 86-87 regal header panel i can get off them??


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

homeboy of mine called me today tellin me that he heard that 2 of the 3 buildings might not be used due to roof damage from the hurricane. any-1 else hear bout this..if its tru it will suck cuz most cars will be outside.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Feb 3 2006, 05:11 PM~4769709
> *the picnic on feb 19 in amelia?
> 
> im hearin rumors that the uce picnic is that day too but i dunno anything about it
> *


i htink there is no uce picnic cause no one has come forward,im going to the str8 pimpin one since its next to my girls house :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@Feb 3 2006, 05:00 PM~4769628
> *yo anyone sellin a 80's monte????? Ls or SS, it dont matter if it dont run i just need a shell thats rust-free.
> *


i know where there is a runing clean 83 or 84 monte for cheap,pm me if you need the guys number


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 3 2006, 05:55 PM~4770066
> *i htink there is no uce picnic cause no one has come forward,im going to the str8 pimpin one since its next to my girls house :biggrin:
> *


i am so there dude


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Feb 3 2006, 11:51 PM~4771695
> *i am so there dude
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=448347]


Whats up to all the Miami ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep doing what you guys do best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE...we not just chapters WE ARE ONE.....................FAMILY TIES........Good luck on the show ROLLERZ!!!



[attachmentid=448352]


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 3 2006, 06:55 PM~4770062
> *homeboy of mine called me today tellin me that he heard that 2 of the 3 buildings might not be used due to roof damage from the hurricane. any-1 else hear bout this..if its tru it will suck cuz most cars will be outside.
> *



shit wouldnt surprise me, but that would really fucking suck. especially, God forbid its a shitty day.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 3 2006, 07:55 PM~4770062
> *homeboy of mine called me today tellin me that he heard that 2 of the 3 buildings might not be used due to roof damage from the hurricane. any-1 else hear bout this..if its tru it will suck cuz most cars will be outside.
> *


TRUE....


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 4 2006, 06:30 PM~4777059
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Willys car is hard az fuck


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 4 2006, 06:30 PM~4777059
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 4 2006, 11:34 AM~4774635
> *TRUE....
> *



thats some fucken shit


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

nice G body line up


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 4 2006, 09:30 PM~4777059
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i see your fleetwood and raise you a mimi









:biggrin: :biggrin: 

mad props to derick. hope to see the girls at lowrider


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

i see my company has made it out to lay it low 

thanks for tha props i am dealin with production companys that are always looking for new cars and new girls so if u want ur car in videos,adds,promotion deals ,etc ....i will be around tha show if u are interested in being apart of this agentcy ........




if u want more info pm 


Derick BKA "jit "


----------



## lil chris (Feb 3, 2006)

where in dade is this el.. i built this car in 97 and was in the hands of some old stn boys... if anyone knows whos got it let me know.... i want my car back


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

isnt that the car u got them doors off of bear? :0


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil chris_@Feb 5 2006, 09:16 PM~4784959
> *where in dade is this el.. i built this car in 97 and was in the hands of some old stn boys... if anyone knows whos got it let me know.... i want my car back
> *












i think i got my doors off that car 

i had bought my monte with messed up doors & i bought new doors from my homeboy who bought them from sum1 else...

i didnt know they were on an elky until i threw on the doors & they had elky windows...

the doors were dark green with gold handles


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 5 2006, 10:49 PM~4785725
> *isnt that the car u got them doors off of bear? :0
> *


i think they are the same doors .

i had bought my doors from my homie who gottem 4rm sum1 else

but i never saw the car they came off of , until possibly now


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol fuck it.... what u do with the elky windows??


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN THAT SUKS. THAT ELKY IS IN TWO PLACES AT ONCE AND HE WANTS IT BACK...  SHOULDA KEPT IT. ELKY LOOKING NICE IN 97.


----------



## lil chris (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah those are my doors.. u dont want to know where they came from.. hahahaha...dam i want the fuckin car back i dont give a fuck if it has a front anymore... either that or a clean el body... dont trash the windows if you dont want them ill get em... yeah i had the car back in 97 with some 88 spokes 13's i use to put the banshee in the back and ride out... i always wanted to juice the fucker but back then was broke.. now is a different game... im ready to build a killer... i use to be in CA back when they use to meet on okeechobee rd. long time ago


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 3 2006, 08:55 PM~4770062
> *homeboy of mine called me today tellin me that he heard that 2 of the 3 buildings might not be used due to roof damage from the hurricane. any-1 else hear bout this..if its tru it will suck cuz most cars will be outside.
> *


WELL GUYS IT IS TRUE, THERE WILL BE 100 LESS SPOTS THIS YEAR, THE DAMAGE TO ONE OF THE BUILDINGS IS STILL NOT FIXED. 

SO ALOT OF CARS ARE GONNA BE OUTSIDE, SO DONT BE DISAPOINTED  

JUST BRING ALOT OF SUNBLOCK! :biggrin: 

ALL KIDDING ASIDE IM SERIOUS 100 LESS SPOTS


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil chris_@Feb 5 2006, 11:21 PM~4785992
> *yeah those are my doors.. u dont want to know where they came from.. hahahaha...dam i want the fuckin car back i dont give a fuck if it has a front anymore... either that or a clean el body... dont trash the windows if you dont want them ill get em... yeah i had the car back in 97 with some 88 spokes 13's i use to put the banshee in the back and ride out... i always wanted to juice the fucker but back then was broke.. now is a different game... im ready to build a killer... i use to be in CA back when they use to meet on okeechobee rd. long time ago
> *


i sold the windows 2 my homeboy last month but i think he is selling them now...

the elky sure was raw az fuck . i dunno why it got took apart

where did u get the doors from? :dunno:


----------



## lil chris (Feb 3, 2006)

i bought a car real cheap took it apart and then found out why it was cheap... had nice rivets. there was one other elco with a LS front back then another white guy randy.. his is still around in opa locka i just barely ever see it.. the only thing i didnt do was put the trim on... i want to build some kinda killer.... fully done.. i have motors and trans here but no body.. ill take a malibu, elco, 63 2dr imp... 1 of those three by next year...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 6 2006, 12:44 AM~4786141
> *WELL GUYS IT IS TRUE, THERE WILL BE 100 LESS SPOTS THIS YEAR, THE DAMAGE TO ONE OF THE BUILDINGS IS STILL NOT FIXED.
> 
> SO ALOT OF CARS ARE GONNA BE OUTSIDE, SO DONT BE DISAPOINTED
> ...



yep typical miami construction, takes fucking forever to do everything. I swear they been working on the Palmetto since I was fucking 2 years old. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 6 2006, 01:44 AM~4786141
> *WELL GUYS IT IS TRUE, THERE WILL BE 100 LESS SPOTS THIS YEAR, THE DAMAGE TO ONE OF THE BUILDINGS IS STILL NOT FIXED.
> 
> SO ALOT OF CARS ARE GONNA BE OUTSIDE, SO DONT BE DISAPOINTED
> ...


 :0 Indoor confirmation. :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 5 2006, 11:44 PM~4786141
> *WELL GUYS IT IS TRUE, THERE WILL BE 100 LESS SPOTS THIS YEAR, THE DAMAGE TO ONE OF THE BUILDINGS IS STILL NOT FIXED.
> 
> SO ALOT OF CARS ARE GONNA BE OUTSIDE, SO DONT BE DISAPOINTED
> ...



damn that sux....looks like every-1 will b lined up early this year


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 6 2006, 07:36 AM~4786979
> *yep typical miami construction,  takes fucking forever to do everything.  I swear they been working on the Palmetto since I was fucking 2 years old.  :uh:
> *


lol how long has okeechobee beein getting fixed ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil chris_@Feb 6 2006, 01:55 AM~4786387
> *i bought a car real cheap took it apart and then found out why it was cheap... had nice rivets.  there was one other elco with a LS front back then another white guy randy.. his is still around in opa locka i just barely ever see it.. the only thing i didnt do was put the trim on... i want to build some kinda killer.... fully done.. i have motors and trans here but no body.. ill take a malibu, elco, 63 2dr imp... 1 of those three by next year...
> *



theres a couple more of those elcky's with those fronts coming out soon...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2006, 07:57 AM~4787012
> *:0  Indoor confirmation.  :0
> *



seth u got ur's?


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil chris_@Feb 6 2006, 12:55 AM~4786387
> *i bought a car real cheap took it apart and then found out why it was cheap... had nice rivets.  there was one other elco with a LS front back then another white guy randy.. his is still around in opa locka i just barely ever see it.. the only thing i didnt do was put the trim on... i want to build some kinda killer.... fully done.. i have motors and trans here but no body.. ill take a malibu, elco, 63 2dr imp... 1 of those three by next year...
> *


i saw an elky in da autotrader for 1,500

it sez it runs & needs little work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

theres one that looks pretty clean baby blue on 14s some old man owned it its forsale a couple houses away from one of my friends house... in hialeah...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2006, 12:44 PM~4787810
> *seth u got ur's?
> *


saturday i did.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2006, 12:28 PM~4788365
> *saturday i did.
> *



just got mines as well.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn I got an outdoor confirmation.Does that mean I cant park inside even if I line up early?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 6 2006, 03:32 PM~4789804
> *Damn I got an outdoor confirmation.Does that mean I cant park inside even if I line up early?
> *


yeap


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

lylorly Posted Today, 05:32 PM 
Damn I got an outdoor confirmation.Does that mean I cant park inside even if I line up early? 


Damn, new to LRM huh. You gotta put that shit in hella early if you aint down with a Big C.C. Homie


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

any1 selling knock offs?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 6 2006, 06:32 PM~4789804
> *Damn I got an outdoor confirmation.Does that mean I cant park inside even if I line up early?
> *


shit i dunno cause both times ive gone (once with my car , and once with a homebois car) we both had "outdoor" and got indoor. all we did was get there early like 11 pm friday night. but with this shit of 100 less spots id guess ud have to be there at 7 or 8.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 6 2006, 06:32 PM~4789804
> *Damn I got an outdoor confirmation.Does that mean I cant park inside even if I line up early?
> *


DEPENDS IF SOMEBODY ELSE DOSEN'T MAKE IT, OR IF YOUR RIDE CATCHES SOMEONES EYE!

OK HERES THE SCOOP, CHECK IT OUT........

INDOOR MOVE IN: sATURDAY FROM 10AM TO 2PM

NON REGISTERED VEHICLES CAN MOVE IN ON SATURDAY AFTER 2PM

SUNDAY MOVE IN IS FROM 5AM TO 9AM

SO GET UR SHIT TOGETHER, HERES THE TIMES, DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO TO GET INSIDE,BRING A SLEEPING BAG AND BE THE FIRST IN LINE! :biggrin: 

2 FOR 1 SHOTS IN THE PARKING LOT, TO KEEP THIS THING CRUNK!!!  

I TOLD YA SETH, IT WOULD WORK, YOU GOT THE INDOOR SPOT!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Well Im in a car club.Pure Dynasty.But I think we all going to stay outdoors.This shit sucks


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

I you dont make the line early enough saurday to get inside, I would just go home and show up early sunday. I dont know if I would trust my ride sitting outside overnight at the fairgrounds, esspecially that people are gonna know all those rides are gonna be out there.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 7 2006, 05:10 AM~4793911
> *Well Im in a car club.Pure Dynasty.But I think we all going to stay outdoors.This shit sucks
> *


dont think of it like that, sometimes its better to be outside anyway. the sun can really change the look of a candy, better than indoor lights.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

just bout every-1 i know has outdoor....is there 100 spots less than the previous years or is it that they only have less than 100 spots available??? usually if u get outdoor they give u outdoor....in tampa a few years ago sum of us got outdoor and sum got indoor...we got there early to try to get all of us inside but they said they couldnt due ot the limited amount of space so we all just ended up parkin outside. im just worried bout the weather...long as it dont rain then im str8


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 7 2006, 01:23 AM~4793676
> *DEPENDS IF SOMEBODY ELSE DOSEN'T MAKE IT, OR IF YOUR RIDE CATCHES SOMEONES EYE!
> 
> OK HERES THE SCOOP, CHECK IT OUT........
> ...


the confirmation letter says....10-12 indoor
12-2 outdoor
non registered after 2


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

I was told their are 60 spots indoors, we got some indoors and outdoors. We're bringing the 3 TOP Placing traditionals from Texas, representing BLVD ACES along with the MIAMI ACES, one of our rides BABY BOY got rejected his application was late, They could have put him outside and still have him show full display.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Feb 7 2006, 08:18 AM~4794218
> *I was told their are 60 spots indoors, we got some indoors and outdoors. We're bringing the 3 TOP Placing traditionals from Texas, representing BLVD ACES along with the MIAMI ACES, one of our rides BABY BOY got rejected his application was late, They could have put him outside and still have him show full display.
> *


even though his app got rejected if hes there they will let him in...we've done it b-4 just talk to them as they come around giving out the paperwork. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollerZ 57, PINK86REGAL




what that RollerZ like! :biggrin: 



[attachmentid=452309]


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

We had an indoor spot cancel out and we are using that spot inside for it. We are good to go...


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

see yall boyz this weeknd!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 7 2006, 07:17 PM~4798570
> *see yall boyz this weeknd!
> *




no 1 wants to see u dork :biggrin:


2 tymes for mah dogg purple .....who loves that chaco taco!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 7 2006, 07:18 PM~4798577
> *no 1 wants to see u dork  :biggrin:
> *


is ur car going?!?!?!?!!?lol


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 7 2006, 07:18 PM~4798577
> *
> no 1 wants to see u dork  :biggrin:
> 2 tymes for mah dogg purple .....who loves that chaco taco!!!!!!!!!
> *


lmao hahahaha not no more i left the ground beef and moved up to filet mignon!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 7 2006, 07:47 PM~4798698
> *is ur car going?!?!?!?!!?lol
> *




dont make me pull acouple of all nighters :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 7 2006, 07:55 PM~4798746
> *dont make me pull acouple of all nighters :biggrin:
> *


c'mon!..............U CAN DOOO IT!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 7 2006, 07:49 PM~4798709
> *lmao hahahaha not no more i left the ground beef and moved up to filet mignon!
> *




i seen u at popeyes eattin that dark meat! :cheesy:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

LMAO HAHAHAH... LYIN ASS BITCH! get that shit ready so we can go cruise the beach


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 7 2006, 07:58 PM~4798777
> *LMAO HAHAHAH... LYIN ASS BITCH! get that shit ready so we can go cruise the beach
> *





      :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

damn im lookin at all of this posting about cars outside in da fiargrounds , i hope i get a good spot , theyll prolly tell me 2 park behind da stage or far az fuck where no1 could see me...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 7 2006, 09:55 PM~4798746
> *dont make me pull acouple of all nighters :biggrin:
> *


Whatever it takes jitter bug. :0 Got some bling im bringin down for ya, just in case you forgot.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok...if im pre-reg for the show we gatta move in at around 2;00 with the rest of not pre reg people i got a outdoor spot but do we line up with the rest of the indoor people or to lines .....?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2006, 08:32 AM~4802006
> *Whatever it takes jitter bug.  :0  Got some bling im bringin down for ya, just in case you forgot.
> *




Shhhhhhhhhhh stop puttin my chrome bolts out there let them all wait till tha show :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

at what time do they start letting the cars into the show? i spoke to yolando from go lo ent. a she said that on sat from 2-4 pm is that tru??


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA









BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 8 2006, 08:50 AM~4802162
> *Ok...if im pre-reg for the show we gatta  move in at around 2;00 with the rest of not pre reg people i got a outdoor spot but do we line up with the rest of the indoor people or to lines .....?
> *


if ur pre reg and got indoor u they will start move in at 10am...soon as indoor is full they will start outdoor "pre-reg"...they say round 12. after that they will start the non registered cars till 4pm

i was told by go lo that they only had bout 50 spots inside...looks like the party is outside this year....prey for good weather!!!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Any1 have pics of that red convertible regal, and teal convertible cutty that was featured in last months lrm?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 8 2006, 08:07 PM~4806146
> *if ur pre reg and got indoor u they will start move in at 10am...soon as indoor is full they will start outdoor "pre-reg"...they say round 12. after that they will start the non registered cars till 4pm
> 
> i was told by go lo that they only had bout 50 spots inside...looks like the party is outside this year....prey for good weather!!!
> *


WoW! 50 inside huh? damn! Suprise the place is still standing! :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

YEAH THEY SAID THAT THEY HAVE THAT LITTLE BIT OF SPACE DUE TO THE OTHER BUILDINGS STILL HAVING DAMAGE FROM THE HURRICANES LAST SEASON :dunno: SO I GUESS THE PARTY IS OUTSIDE! :biggrin: LETS ALL HOPE FOR GOOD WEATHER!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Miami we're fucked :angry:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 7 2006, 10:18 AM~4794079
> *the confirmation letter says....10-12 indoor
> 12-2 outdoor
> non registered after 2
> *



:uh: Thats what i said? :dunno: 

I'm just reading from the confirmation letter!

2 for 1 shots in the parking lot and free lap dancing compliments of yours truly! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2006, 12:27 AM~4808469
> *:uh: Thats what i said?  :dunno:
> 
> I'm just reading from the confirmation letter!
> ...


i read it again...since u put nothing bout outdoor i knew sum-1 was eventually gonna ask when does the outdoor line-up start. same shit different smell :biggrin: 
still sux to b outside though :angry: ...but fuk it...this shit only comes once a year. but one question....where the fuk did they find rob base at???? cant believe hes part of the concert...lol....twista is str8..but rob base!!!!!!!

thats y i gootta give props to the dub show....their concert has a deep lineup!!!

well it 3:00am....jsut came out the garage trying to get ready for the show...never seems like u have enough time. so off to sleep to wake up at 8:00 to start all over again. gotta love it!!!!!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Its 3:30am and I just came in from the garage too, dont feel bad I'm still getting ready too. and I got a 12 hour drive to get there. see you all this weekend.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2006, 12:27 AM~4808469
> *:uh: Thats what i said?  :dunno:
> 
> I'm just reading from the confirmation letter!
> ...


ill take the lap dances fo sho,but the shots i will only take if its hennesy.........tighten up large..........its party time...lol


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

they told us theres only 50 spots availible,INCLUDINGBIKES......we some indoor and some outdoor.... :angry:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Feb 9 2006, 09:56 AM~4809975
> *they told us theres only 50 spots availible,INCLUDINGBIKES......we have some indoor and some outdoor.... :angry:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

new radical blazer geting ready for the show! :angry:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

God dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some before pics... :angry:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i NEEEEED cadillac a arms if ne one has,,,crome or not dont care i just need b4 show asap


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Happy B-day Tommy. Good luck in Miami.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Yo anyone interested, 16 batts for sale, hit up willy with the green caddy or come by bowtie south and see whats up


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Feb 9 2006, 12:53 PM~4809950
> *ill take the lap dances fo sho,but the shots i will only take if its hennesy.........tighten up large..........its party time...lol
> *


THATS RIGHT THE 2 FOR 1 SHOTS, ARE THANX TO THE GOOD PEOPLE AT ELEGANCE (KEEPING THINGS CRUNK and MAKING DRUNK HOES FIGHT!) :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 9 2006, 04:03 AM~4808587
> *where the fuk did they find rob base at???? cant believe hes part of the concert...lol....twista is str8..but rob base!!!!!!!
> 
> thats y i gootta give props to the dub show....their concert has a deep lineup!!!
> ...


Thats why at the bowtie afterparty we spent countless hours, searching for the perfect entertainment, we went to great length's to bring you what you wanted.....

Ladies and gentlemen, i'm proud to announce, MIAMI's very own.......

VANILLA ICE well be performing at the after party! :thumbsup: 

I know, i know......

He will performing at 11:00 for those of you who need the time guide!

Right before the fireworks!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 10 2006, 12:10 AM~4816199
> *Thats why at the bowtie afterparty we spent countless hours, searching for the perfect entertainment, we went to great length's to bring you what you wanted.....
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, i'm proud to announce, MIAMI's very own.......
> ...



:roflmao: funny shit....but will u have the ol "gangsta" vanilla ice...or will it b the new and improved rocker vanilla ice????

just to let ya'll know my ass still hurts after being fucked by reds!!!!
250.00 for a set of 175/70's. i paid 175.00 last time and that included shipping!!!! i know prices have gone up but thats rediculous...i know they are going for bout 175-200. heres the best part of the story...i called them b-4 goin over there..over the phone he told me 200.00!!! when i get there and he's filling out the receipt he puts 250.00 then tells me "oh i forgot the prices went up". 

well another long day and night has come to an end...dont think im gonna have time to finish all i wanted to do for the show but fuk it!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 10 2006, 02:48 AM~4816430
> *:roflmao: funny shit....but will u have the ol "gangsta" vanilla ice...or will it b the new and improved rocker vanilla ice????
> 
> just to let ya'll know my ass still hurts after being fucked by reds!!!!
> ...


$200.00 4 Cooper 175/70/14 Mounted and Balanced yesterday. Good looking out to the homie Chris.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 10 2006, 03:48 AM~4816430
> *:roflmao: funny shit....but will u have the ol "gangsta" vanilla ice...or will it b the new and improved rocker vanilla ice????
> 
> just to let ya'll know my ass still hurts after being fucked by reds!!!!
> ...


Thats because you got hit with the RED"S TAX!!!!!

The Red's Tax was founded back in 1986 along the streets of 103rd during the Speaker Works era by Co-founder ADOLFO, there by changing the tax game for self motivation and self profit.

Over the years this tax has affected many individuals and in 2 rare cases has cause sudden death due to what has been named the "DEATH TAX" (a tax so severe it cause loss of oxygen to the front cerebal globe of the brain).

Let me brake down how this tax works!

RED'S tax is 10% percent of the gross sales, plus a service charge of 1.5%, and a service fee for when the answered your phone call.

Becarefull starting next month consumers will be hit with parking fines and a citation if you parking withing the reds parking system!

This has been a public service announcement!

:uh:  :dunno: :tears: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 10 2006, 09:05 AM~4817106
> *Thats because you got hit with the RED"S TAX!!!!!
> 
> The Red's Tax was founded back in 1986 along the streets of 103rd during the Speaker Works era by Co-founder ADOLFO, there by changing the tax game for self motivation and self profit.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 10 2006, 07:05 AM~4817106
> *Thats because you got hit with the RED"S TAX!!!!!
> 
> The Red's Tax was founded back in 1986 along the streets of 103rd during the Speaker Works era by Co-founder ADOLFO, there by changing the tax game for self motivation and self profit.
> ...



lol it wouldnt be so funny if it wasn't so true :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 10 2006, 08:05 AM~4817106
> *Thats because you got hit with the RED"S TAX!!!!!
> 
> The Red's Tax was founded back in 1986 along the streets of 103rd during the Speaker Works era by Co-founder ADOLFO, there by changing the tax game for self motivation and self profit.
> ...


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

Bring your UMBRELLAS</span> this is off the Weather Channel


Today
Feb 10 Sunny 
74°/60° 0% 
74°F

Sat
Feb 11 Partly Cloudy 
82°/56° 0% 
82°F

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Sun
Feb 12 T-Showers 
58°/46° 50% 
58°F


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Feb 10 2006, 08:18 AM~4817283
> *Bring your UMBRELLAS</span> this is off the Weather Channel
> Today
> Feb 10  Sunny
> ...



damn thank god this year is gunna be an outdoor show then... cause shit if it was indoor evryone would get wet :uh:.... stoopid golo....lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I just heard there is likely a chance of scattered showers only in the late afternoon on *SATURDAY*, and that *SUNDAY* is going to be *WINDY and* *COLD/ SUNNY.*

:dunno: These Meteorologist are about as accurate as Cleo from the Psychic friends network. :uh: :around:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 10 2006, 08:05 AM~4817106
> *Thats because you got hit with the RED"S TAX!!!!!
> 
> The Red's Tax was founded back in 1986 along the streets of 103rd during the Speaker Works era by Co-founder ADOLFO, there by changing the tax game for self motivation and self profit.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

fuk the rain!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 10 2006, 12:48 AM~4816430
> *:roflmao: funny shit....but will u have the ol "gangsta" vanilla ice...or will it b the new and improved rocker vanilla ice????
> 
> just to let ya'll know my ass still hurts after being fucked by reds!!!!
> ...


ahh good ol reds. were should i start lol :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

Any one intreasted in a front clip for a Regal let me know also selling engine and tranny from the regal for 250


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES DALLAS & FT. WORTH are now in Florida headed south to Miami. See you all out there tomorrow morning...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

um...it better not rain.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

eh looks like this year is gunna suck,not many people excited about going,and with this rain now


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

any sneak peak pics from mia lowrider


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Feb 12 2006, 02:30 AM~4830728
> *any sneak peak  pics from mia lowrider
> *



not yet but i'm leaveing right now look for my post on the show


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MIAMI'S FINEST...........................................


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Bowtie Connection South, Did some damage at the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :0 

Lowrider Excellence sweepstakes 
1st Best car of show sweepstakes 
1st Og car of show sweepstakes 
1st place truck hop
3rd place sweepstakes traditonal
Best paint
Best engine
Best undercarrige
Best Mural
Best engraving

60's convertible mild custom 1st and 2nd
60's hardtop full custom 1st
50 original 1st


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

For all the street riders or hoppers 16 batts for sale, hit me up on here or get up with willy from R.O.


----------



## Penguino (Jan 27, 2006)

fuck u guyz got some sick rides out there....... must be nice being able to cruise more then 4 months a year.....much love to the MIA from VANCOUVER BC


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

post up cars for sale in mia


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 14 2006, 06:20 PM~4847890
> *Bowtie Connection South, Did some damage at the show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :0
> 
> Lowrider Excellence  sweepstakes
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

At the show someone stole a ROLLERZ ONLY banner... If you think you stoled it from the club you're WRONG. you stole it from ME cuz that was my shit paid for by my money.... I know some one saw something...If you can prove to me who took it, I will give you $100...... PM me with the details


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 15 2006, 11:20 AM~4853161
> *At the show someone stole a ROLLERZ ONLY banner... If you think you stoled it from the club you're WRONG. you stole it from ME cuz that was my shit paid for by my money.... I know some one saw something...If you can prove to me who took it, I will give you $100...... PM me with the details
> *


 :0 That's fucked homie!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 15 2006, 09:20 AM~4853161
> *At the show someone stole a ROLLERZ ONLY banner... If you think you stoled it from the club you're WRONG. you stole it from ME cuz that was my shit paid for by my money.... I know some one saw something...If you can prove to me who took it, I will give you $100...... PM me with the details
> *



yo bro, that shiet will apear one day, & when a Hater puts it out there, he will get what he deserves........car club , solo or what! he will BE dealt with......fuck em!! :angry:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 15 2006, 12:20 PM~4853161
> *At the show someone stole a ROLLERZ ONLY banner... If you think you stoled it from the club you're WRONG. you stole it from ME cuz that was my shit paid for by my money.... I know some one saw something...If you can prove to me who took it, I will give you $100...... PM me with the details
> *


Shit that is fucked, offer more money and i bet someone will come through with the info....

When a crime goes on there's 3 types of people......

1) the person who did it...
2) the person who saw it....
3) the person who didn't realize they saw the crime


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 15 2006, 10:20 AM~4853161
> *At the show someone stole a ROLLERZ ONLY banner... If you think you stoled it from the club you're WRONG. you stole it from ME cuz that was my shit paid for by my money.... I know some one saw something...If you can prove to me who took it, I will give you $100...... PM me with the details
> *


MAN THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT THEY DID THE SAME SHIT TO US IN TAMPA LAST YR. NI99AS JUST WANT OUR BANNERS TO PLAY WITH THEMSELVES ON IT HOMIE, SINCE THEY CANT RIDE WITH THE BEST, THEY RATHER STEAL BANNERS.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

We got one stolen from us in Vegas. :angry:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

That ***** will get what he gots commin, Fuk that *****


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

we had a plaque stolen from one of our cars last year miami show. anf funny shit is one of my members saw sum on ridin the plaque in his window at a hangout...he chased em down but couldnt catch em...havent seen em since..all i know is that it was an ol school cherokee green with sum 20" wires with sum chunky ass tires.....heard he lives down south sum where!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 15 2006, 04:34 PM~4855498
> *we had a plaque stolen from one of our cars last year miami show. anf funny shit is one of my members saw sum on ridin the plaque in his window at a hangout...he chased em down but couldnt catch em...havent seen em since..all i know is that it was an ol school cherokee green with sum 20" wires with sum chunky ass tires.....heard he lives down south sum where!!!!!
> *


lol wtf...That some Duck shit...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 15 2006, 07:34 PM~4855498
> *we had a plaque stolen from one of our cars last year miami show. anf funny shit is one of my members saw sum on ridin the plaque in his window at a hangout...he chased em down but couldnt catch em...havent seen em since..all i know is that it was an ol school cherokee green with sum 20" wires with sum chunky ass tires.....heard he lives down south sum where!!!!!
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## lil chris (Feb 3, 2006)

got this for sale 4500 obo fast truck...


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

does anybody know anybody in miami that does fiberglassin


----------



## AOLSEARCH (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 15 2006, 09:20 AM~4853161
> *At the show someone stole a ROLLERZ ONLY banner... If you think you stoled it from the club you're WRONG. you stole it from ME cuz that was my shit paid for by my money.... I know some one saw something...If you can prove to me who took it, I will give you $100...... PM me with the details
> *


THIS GUY DID IT! I SAW HIM!!!! NOW U CAN SEND THAT MONEY ORDER,TO JAY, @ 405 BEDELL #306, DELRIO TX 78840


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Feb 14 2006, 10:35 PM~4851039
> *post up cars for sale in mia
> *


mines for sale


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 16 2006, 08:56 AM~4859202
> *mines for sale
> *


HEY SLEEPER THAT CAR IS CLEAN HOMIE. GOOD LUCK IN SELLIN IT HOMIE.
ONE LUV SEE U AROUND THE WAY, UR A COOL CAT!


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks man, i hope i can sell, shit i just finished it. you guys coming down for the picnic this sunday? maybe well have a couple coronas if you do.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 15 2006, 03:32 PM~4854458
> *MAN THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT THEY DID THE SAME SHIT TO US IN TAMPA LAST YR. NI99AS JUST WANT OUR BANNERS TO PLAY WITH THEMSELVES ON IT HOMIE, SINCE THEY CANT RIDE WITH THE BEST, THEY RATHER STEAL BANNERS.
> *



WE HAD A BANNER UP BY THE BLEACHERS AND ALSO GOT STOLEN AT TAMPA LAST YEAR....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 16 2006, 11:42 AM~4859416
> *WE HAD A BANNER UP BY THE BLEACHERS AND ALSO GOT STOLEN AT TAMPA LAST YEAR....
> *


DAMM.....they stole my underwear, while i was wearing them! No wonder it was so cold going home! 
First banners, then underwears whats next! :angry:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 16 2006, 08:56 AM~4859202
> *mines for sale
> *


Somebody buy this car. I don't think he want's to much for it. It's already 90'ed out, candy paint, rims, house grill, juice, and it has some chrome.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I know this is not the forum but is anyone selling an ATV in miami if you are or know any one that is pls hit me up [email protected]


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt how much you want 4 it sleeper


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 16 2006, 11:24 AM~4859636
> *DAMM.....they stole my underwear, while i was wearing them! No wonder it was so cold going home!
> First banners, then underwears whats next! :angry:
> *


THATS WHY YOU ASKED FOR A THONG? :uh: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 17 2006, 09:26 AM~4866518
> *THATS WHY YOU ASKED FOR A THONG? :uh:  :0
> *


Yea, you were wearing my girls shit! :roflmao:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT 4 StRaIgHt PiMpIn CC PiCnIc... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

whats up wit them picnic pics!?!?!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 19 2006, 03:34 PM~4882253
> *whats up wit them picnic pics!?!?!
> *


dam you on quick on cabron,yea i need some pics of my car if anyone has any


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 19 2006, 07:24 PM~4882437
> *dam you on quick on cabron,yea i need some pics of my car if anyone has any
> *


lol i heard u were going switch happy today. where them piks at ppl?! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 15 2006, 10:20 AM~4853161
> *At the show someone stole a ROLLERZ ONLY banner... If you think you stoled it from the club you're WRONG. you stole it from ME cuz that was my shit paid for by my money.... I know some one saw something...If you can prove to me who took it, I will give you $100...... PM me with the details
> *


fuck bro now you said something we think some one got
one of our's shit came up mising in action but we didn't put much thought
in to it
but last year in tampa we had some cones out with OBSESSION C.C.
on them and some fucker started picking them up right in front of me 
asked him what the fuck he was doing . and he said he thought he could 
have them for a fucking souvenir
ain't that some shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 19 2006, 05:26 PM~4882450
> *lol i heard u were going switch happy today. where them piks at ppl?! :biggrin:
> *


lol i was behind the switch most of the time... so he could steer and we wont hit nothing....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## TEXASHOLD'EM (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AOLSEARCH_@Feb 15 2006, 05:27 PM~4855873
> *THIS GUY DID IT! I SAW HIM!!!! NOW U CAN SEND THAT MONEY ORDER,TO JAY, @ 405 BEDELL #306, DELRIO TX 78840
> *



HEY AOLSEARCH YOUR A LITTLE BITCH AND I HOPE YOUR ASS GETS BAN FROM LIL, YOU POST PICS OF OTHER PEOPLE AND YOU HIDE LIKE A LITTLE BITCH I CANT WAIT TILL YOU MONKEY ASS GETS CHECKED!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 19 2006, 05:26 PM~4882780
> *lol i was behind the switch most of the time... so he could steer and we wont hit nothing....
> *


 :biggrin: wheres the fun if your not going to clown :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

EL GATO *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

japs2w0 u were the guy with the silver regal hopping 2day?


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 20 2006, 12:16 AM~4885185
> *japs2w0 u were the guy with the silver regal hopping 2day?
> *


yeah silver t-type regal...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2006, 11:03 PM~4884850
> *EL GATO *****
> *



that shit is mad beautiful homie, major props, u sellin?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 20 2006, 07:25 AM~4886278
> *that shit is mad beautiful homie, major props, u sellin?
> *


dam that 59 is lookin nice,those shits are hard to find


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

where the pics at???


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Feb 20 2006, 06:37 AM~4886092
> *yeah silver t-type regal...
> *


damn shyt was nice. nice 2 see some hoppers swangin on the streets. i know someones has 2 have pics of it swangin. anybody????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 20 2006, 12:04 PM~4887375
> *damn shyt was nice. nice 2 see some hoppers swangin on the streets. i know someones has 2 have pics of it swangin. anybody????
> *


im saying,only 1 or 2 cars at the picnic clickin,but some people got mad to see me clikin


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 17 2006, 11:19 PM~4872178
> *:biggrin:
> *


WTF?


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody got pics of the picnic?????? :dunno:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 20 2006, 05:37 PM~4888738
> *anybody got pics of the picnic?????? :dunno:
> *



Come on now


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Still got 16 batts for sale


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2006, 12:08 AM~4890534
> *Still got 16 batts for sale
> *


Your the man hustle those batts(we need crack juice money!  )


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

?how much u want 4 tha 16 batteries?


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN THAT IS NICE


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

anyone in the mia sellin a donk???? lookin for 2 door impala not to banged up no rust if posible


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 21 2006, 06:43 AM~4892697
> *?how much u want 4 tha 16 batteries?
> *



30 each if you buy 8 or less, 25 each if you buy more than 8.
Let me know


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 21 2006, 06:01 PM~4895884
> *:biggrin:
> *



i heard that this girl has a big ass is it true lol


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=472241]

Dante.and T.O we will have next year!!! :0 ....Maybe Ricky


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2006, 05:35 PM~4896102
> *30 each if you buy 8 or less, 25 each if you buy more than 8.
> Let me know
> *


what are the amps on those batts?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 21 2006, 06:01 PM~4895884
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey hey thats top secret....... :0


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 15 2006, 01:22 PM~4854403
> *Shit that is fucked, offer more money and i bet someone will come through with the info....
> 
> When a crime goes on there's 3 types of people......
> ...


LET'S JUST BE CAREFUL NEXT TIME, BRO. Can't do much about this one but to keep our ears open, someone will talk. Need to look out for each other tho. I would check a mutherfucker that looks suspicious cutting down banners and taking displays :angry: just like coming to your house stealing shit.

THANKS TO THOSE WHO POSTED WITH CONCERN....AND A BIG "FUCK YOU" TO THOSE WHO THINKS THIS SHIT IS FUNNY.......i hope someone breaks into your house or steal your car, see how you feel then.

BTW....Big Props to "CG" nice looking car.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 22 2006, 08:34 AM~4900364
> *:biggrin:
> *


Alain if that's your shit you came up, *****. Wut it do? The regal was looking good at the show. Did you place?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Ivan na ni99a that aint my shit my homeboys doin the a/c on it but the regal i got kicked out of the show for some shit so i didnt even get to enter my shit lets see if i take it to tampa plus working on the other one cause trying to get it finsh asap..plus wuzza wit my 6four ni99a?


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 22 2006, 11:58 AM~4901840
> *Ivan na ni99a that aint my shit my homeboys doin the a/c on it but the regal i got kicked out of the show for some shit so i didnt even get to enter my shit lets see if i take it to tampa plus working on the other one cause trying to get it finsh asap..plus wuzza wit my 6four ni99a?
> *



That some shit. fucking jerks I couldn't enter myself :angry: . Hopefully Tampa


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 21 2006, 09:53 PM~4898174
> *what are the amps on those batts?
> *


They are at about 1000-1100cca fully charged


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NEW HANG OUT IN BROWARD 25TH STREET AND 441 NORTH OF HALLANDALE BLV CALL MARTIAN MAN FOR INFO 754 245 8339 SATURDAY


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 21 2006, 09:59 PM~4898241
> *hey hey thats top secret....... :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lol


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

anyone have a trailer for sale?

will have to fit a full size chevy, preferably dual axle in ok condition.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

what no one got a pic of this! tight shit!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 24 2006, 05:09 PM~4921713
> *anyone have a trailer for sale?
> 
> will have to fit a full size chevy, preferably dual axle in ok condition.
> *


shit man i wouldnt carry anything bigger then a go kart with single axle trailer :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

need a driver side corner lamp for a big body...must have the long screw that holds it in place...holla


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 23 2006, 12:39 PM~4910676
> *NEW HANG OUT IN BROWARD 25TH STREET AND 441 NORTH OF HALLANDALE BLV CALL MARTIAN MAN FOR INFO 754 245 8339 SATURDAY
> *



WHAT TIME AND IS IT EVERY SAT.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

random boredness.....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Feb 25 2006, 10:12 AM~4925318
> *WHAT TIME AND IS IT EVERY SAT.
> *



8 till ?, and its every other saturday ,starting tonight


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 25 2006, 03:30 PM~4926435
> *8 till ?, and its every other saturday ,starting tonight
> *


 :uh: Look who it is.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO COSITAS REGAL???? ISNT THAT SHIT A WORKING TOP. WHERE IS IT????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

repinga this shit is dead maybe eveyone is getting ready 4 tampa lol same old story


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 27 2006, 04:43 PM~4939988
> *repinga this shit is dead  maybe eveyone is getting ready 4 tampa  lol same old story
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my rims.Just the rims no tires.I want $500.they 20 in REV wires 150 spoke 3 monhts old.I live in Hialeah and questions pm me


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

random


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

WHOS GOING TO TAMPA ?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 1 2006, 11:45 AM~4952386
> *WHOS GOING TO TAMPA ?
> *


I AM GOING TO TAMPA. IF my car makes it out


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2006, 06:07 PM~4948583
> *random
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 1 2006, 10:48 AM~4952403
> *I AM GOING TO TAMPA.  IF my car makes it out
> *


it will be :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Mar 1 2006, 01:33 PM~4953207
> *it will be :thumbsup:
> *


SWEEEEEEAAAATT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

uh oh :uh:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

este miami fest es una mierda :thumbsdown:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Thats the same thing I was thinking :uh: :thumbsdown: :around: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Mar 2 2006, 10:24 PM~4964781
> *este miami fest es una mierda  :thumbsdown:
> *


lol like half the people in miami


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Miami'S DEAD


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 1 2006, 12:02 PM~4953466
> *SWEEEEEEAAAATT
> *


that car is going to be busting on everyone from MIAMI to jackson :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 3 2006, 06:03 PM~4971079
> *that car is going to be busting on everyone from MIAMI to jackson :biggrin:
> *


gotta show em where the real kandy at


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 2 2006, 08:53 AM~4959250
> *uh oh  :uh:
> *



: :uh: :ugh: :barf: WHAT I WAS THINING.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone got a FUNCTIONAL vert top for a regal? i might jst vert mine for tampa :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 3 2006, 07:59 PM~4971813
> *anyone got a FUNCTIONAL vert top for a regal? i might jst vert mine for tampa :biggrin:
> *


yeah if u got the money :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Mar 4 2006, 09:22 AM~4974792
> *yeah if u got the money :biggrin:
> *


never mind i found one :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

What up I'm sellin a wWHOLE front clip for a regal here's some pics (sorry for the bird shit lol): 

































I'm also selling a reinforced axle w/ chain and cylinder boxs:









And finally I'm also selling engine and tranny w/assc. :









I need to get rid of this stuff cuz it's taking up room PM any offers. Also i'll take all parts to you so you don't have to worry bout getting them to ur house/shop. If the pics don't work click on the link.
Front Clip Pics
Thanks. EDWIN


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i found a couple functional tops... you know it is.... its as if they're coming out of no where..... :uh:


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

any takers on the regal clip?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 1 2006, 09:48 AM~4952403
> *I AM GOING TO TAMPA.  IF my car makes it out
> *


Hey Dirty, you seen any pics of the work thats been done to your car yet?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I DON'T KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE SEEN THE NEW MAGAZINE CALLED *''DONK BOX & BUBBLE"* BUT I JUST GOT MY COPY SO I JUST WANTED TO POST SOME PICS FROM THE MAGAZINE :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

MAD PROP'S TO ALL THAM *****'S THAT MADE IT IN THE MAGAZINE BUT MOST OF ALL MAD PROPS TO THE PAINTER'S THAT PAINTED THESE CARS!!!!!!!BUT I'LL KEEP IT REAL THIS ANT A MAGAZINE I THINK I'LL BUY BEUCASE I LOVE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BUT THAN AGAIN THERE STILL NICE CLEAN LOOKING WHIPZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

MAD PROS TO ELEGANCE C.C. & LOW LYFE C.C.
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*HAITIAN SENSATION!!!!*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 8 2006, 12:16 PM~5002342
> *Hey Dirty, you seen any pics of the work thats been done to your car yet?
> *


you paintin it?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 8 2006, 02:00 PM~5003034
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE SEEN THE NEW MAGAZINE CALLED ''DONK BOX & BUBBLE" BUT I JUST GOT MY COPY SO I JUST WANTED TO POST SOME PICS FROM THE MAGAZINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just seen it today,in one of the small pictures they have a small pic of a pink 64 on some big gold wires? want that certified gangster or sometin like that back int he day?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 8 2006, 06:12 PM~5004461
> *just seen it today,in one of the small pictures they have a small pic of a pink 64 on some big gold wires? want that certified gangster or sometin like that back int he day?
> *


Yes, that was certified gangster back in the day, first car on big rims down here


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 8 2006, 05:18 PM~5004499
> *Yes, that was certified gangster back in the day, first car on big rims down here
> *


lol dam look tight with those gold wires :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 8 2006, 01:16 PM~5002342
> *Hey Dirty, you seen any pics of the work thats been done to your car yet?
> *



NO TIME FOR PICTURES


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

now stfu :uh:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 8 2006, 04:53 PM~5004314
> *you paintin it?
> *


NO, I AM NOT A PAINTER. NOR DO I TRY TO BE ONE. UNFORTUNATLEY I DO KNOW WHO IS ATTEMPTING TO "PAINT" DIRTYS CAR, AND IVE SEEN HIS SO- CALLED "WORK".

I ALSO KNOW A REAL PAINTER THAT HAS TO FIX ALL THE DRIPS, BLOTCHES AND CLOUDS THAT YOUR FRIEND PRODUCES. YES, IVE SEEN THE DRIPS IN THE DOOR JAMBS, THE UNPAINTED GAS LID. THE TERRIBLE BLOTCHES IN THE FADING PAINT, THE "PATTERNS". IVE ALSO TALKED TO THE OWNERS OF THESE CARS THAT NEEDED SAVING, AND SOME HAVE SAID THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL THEY WERE THINKING TAKING THE CARS BACK OVER AND OVER TO TRY TO GET A DECENT PAINT JOB. 

FINALLY THEY ENDED UP IN THE RIGHT PLACE AND WILL HAVE A GREAT PAINT JOB THAT WILL LAST FOR MORE THAN 3 MONTHS.  

Oh and by the way, your regal sure is fast...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 9 2006, 06:17 AM~5008182
> *NO, I AM NOT A PAINTER. NOR DO I TRY TO BE ONE. UNFORTUNATLEY I DO KNOW WHO IS ATTEMPTING TO "PAINT" DIRTYS CAR, AND IVE SEEN HIS SO- CALLED "WORK".
> 
> I ALSO KNOW A REAL PAINTER THAT HAS TO FIX ALL THE DRIPS, BLOTCHES AND CLOUDS THAT YOUR FRIEND PRODUCES. YES, IVE SEEN THE DRIPS IN THE DOOR JAMBS, THE UNPAINTED GAS LID. THE TERRIBLE BLOTCHES IN THE FADING PAINT, THE "PATTERNS". IVE ALSO TALKED TO THE OWNERS OF THESE CARS THAT NEEDED SAVING, AND SOME HAVE SAID  THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL THEY WERE THINKING TAKING THE CARS BACK OVER AND OVER TO TRY TO GET A DECENT PAINT JOB.
> ...



A sleeper Why U hate on that man So much homie?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 8 2006, 10:32 PM~5006765
> *now stfu  :uh:
> *


and this is supposed to satisfy your customer?


Look, if you can convince people to go to you for paint, more power to you. The bad part is that your doing an RO car. He took it to you before he joined so he really didnt know, plus he lives far away. I understand that you got him to take you the car, but now you'd better try your hardest to do the best paint job you've ever dreamed about doing, cause Dirty dont play, and I know you want your $. 

I've been known what you do and what you put out in the streets, I just never said anything about it before. You and I both know that a lot of people in Miami know about your "work". Plus you always provide a night shot, i notice you take alot of those, either that or a booth shot. 

So get off the computer, and get to work. You've got a lot of work to do. Im sure you, or your cheerleaders will reply, so I want you to know that I dont give a fuck what you kids say or think. Good luck, Tampas in a few weeks.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 9 2006, 06:38 AM~5008218
> *A sleeper Why U hate on that man So much homie?
> *



I dont bro, trust me I (personally) dont hate that kid at all. I hope the previous post I typed enlightens you as to why I wrote anything at all. And you should know that some of your club members have taken their cars to Evil so that he can fix his fuck ups.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 9 2006, 08:48 AM~5008240
> *I dont bro, trust me I (personally) dont hate that kid at all. I hope the previous post I typed enlightens you as to why I wrote anything at all. And you should know that some of your club members have taken their cars to Evil so that he can fix his fuck ups.
> *


wOW!


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 9 2006, 07:48 AM~5008240
> *I dont bro, trust me I (personally) dont hate that kid at all. I hope the previous post I typed enlightens you as to why I wrote anything at all. And you should know that some of your club members have taken their cars to Evil so that he can fix his fuck ups.
> *


ohhhhh noooooo its day time picturessss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

what members from my club has he fucked up the only only one hes done is the orange monte and there was nothing wrong with it took second in his class and dirty hes not a little kid he knows what he is doing so if dirty has nothing to say to us then why should you even opinion about it you need to worry about your things and let other people handle theres


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The biggest thing is we just need to stop talking about it. Eric and Chris have given me progress report every night, and I am not unhappy with the progress. So as far as me and my car, leave me out of the conversation, and also Rollerz Only. This is about feelings among individuals, which both definately feel they are correct. So ERIC I will say do not put up anymore Pictures of the Car, I will be down this weekend, and we will let your Painting speak for itself. That is basically all I have to say about it


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 9 2006, 10:49 AM~5009438
> *ohhhhh noooooo its day time picturessss!!!!!!!!!!!!
> but hey guys im not a painter........... im a toy.... :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


look erik, this is why people dislike you.

1. you talk alot of shit, like the comment you wrote here...

2. When you get confronted, you run. and if you dont run,

3. when you get your ass kicked, you call the police, and people catch cases.

so keep on with your "raw painting skills" keep dripping, and have a great life.


im done talking about you.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

n-e one got pikz of straight pimpin picnic


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 9 2006, 12:08 PM~5009955
> *look erik, this is why people dislike you.
> 
> 1. you talk alot of shit, like the comment you wrote here...
> ...


ok so what cause the confrontation at the last picnic huh? pinky got mad because he saw my car hopping,BIG FUCKING WOOP swing what you bring.I have alot of respect for rollerz only but some people in the miami chapter make you guys look like shit.you people are the ones on the phone callin up dirty to talk shit.and yea your right my shits fast its turbo,im not DRIVING MY car to miami to get into shit over such stupid things.if you guys had so much beef with eric you had plenty of time to do something about it when we there,not when you have your whole club there and catch us 2 riding out


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 8 2006, 06:17 PM~5004842
> *lol dam look tight with those gold wires :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ERICK KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE BECUASE FROM WHAT I SEEN(PICTURES YOU POST'ED)YOUR A FUCKIN GOOD PAINTER!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

as to the cars fading... damn right they faded i dont give a shit.... that has nothing to do with how the car was painted... that has to do with cheap clear... i used cheap clear i aint gunna lie.... they come to me tryna ball on a budget 800 dollars for a kandy wit flakes n patterns i even told them it was fucken 50 dollar clear "i dont care its only for a month before tampa then ill get it repainted".... if they want good clear pay for it and i woulda used it.... how come the blazer never faded the caddy never faded the mirage never faded they BEEN painted for a whileeee the mirage for 2 years in the fucking sun evry single day without a car cover and hasnt faded at alllllll the gold blazer over a year painted and was still looking better then most of the fucken shit out here never seen a fucken car cover either... and the green caddy never seen a fucken car cover and its guna make a year now parked in the sun.... why?... cause they paid me for what the job is worth and didnt go cheappp on materials....


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 9 2006, 01:34 PM~5010718
> *as to the cars fading... damn right they faded i dont give a shit.... that has nothing to do with how the car was painted... that has to do with cheap clear... i used cheap clear i aint gunna lie.... they come to me tryna ball on a budget 800 dollars for a kandy wit flakes n patterns i even told them it was fucken 50 dollar clear "i dont care its only for a month before tampa then ill get it repainted".... if they want good clear pay for it and i woulda used it.... how come the blazer never faded the caddy never faded the mirage never faded they BEEN painted for a whileeee the mirage for 2 years in the fucking sun evry single day without a car cover and hasnt faded at alllllll the gold blazer over a year painted and was still looking better then most of the fucken shit out here never seen a fucken car cover either... and the green caddy never seen a fucken car cover and its guna make a year now parked in the sun.... why?... cause they paid me for what the job is worth and didnt go cheappp on materials....
> *


HOW ABOUT U SHUT DA FUK UP NEVER COME ON HERE AGAIN TIL U FINISH THE CAR!...and dont brag about shit u dont have fake ass computer internet thug..with ur boredom pics of 5000 pumps and none of em work..thats why u have ur sister blockin us so we cant chase u down the block ..dont b talkin shit about R.O. on the computer cuz u know damn well when we pulled up next to u out the picnic u werent gonna do shit so u kept drivin n dissappeared..next time i c u ,u come come talk shit about the miami chapter n our paint jobs to my face..


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

ahhhh the miami fest is starting to get good again with the shit talking lol j.p but ok wussuh with all the hatred??? im throwing in my opinion about eric and his lil "masterpices" but yea the guy does take forever cause i had my own lil experiece with him taking a tad bit to long on my bike but on the other hand i dated the dam guy with the blazer and everytime i looked at it i never saw a flaw on it but w.e thats my opinion on this shit =)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Mar 9 2006, 04:40 PM~5011203
> *ahhhh the miami fest is starting to get good again with the shit talking lol *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## str8pimpinbox (Apr 18, 2005)

sellin a 84 pontiac parissine wit a 90 caprice back from str8n pimpin c.c. new paint,interior,engine parts wit hids 3 tvs pioneer flip out (non touch screen) dvd player in da glove compartment, powder coated 14s interior is tweed pillows n viynal seats cars is two tone black on top n grey on da bottom ready for switches or big rims pic comin soon have any question leave me a message...
dis is b4 da interior
[attachmentid=493694]


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 9 2006, 02:28 PM~5011127
> *HOW ABOUT U SHUT DA FUK UP NEVER COME ON HERE AGAIN TIL U FINISH THE CAR!...and dont brag about shit u dont have fake ass computer internet thug..with ur boredom pics of 5000 pumps and none of em work..thats why u have ur sister blockin us so we cant chase u down the block ..dont b talkin shit about R.O. on the computer cuz u know damn well when we pulled up next to u out the picnic u werent gonna do shit so u kept drivin n dissappeared..next time i c u ,u come come talk shit about the miami chapter n our paint jobs to my face..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

i say at tampa we should all just hold hands and sing "kumbaya" maybe it'll end all this hatredness......naaaaaaahhh thats what makes miami, MIAMI!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 9 2006, 02:28 PM~5011127
> *HOW ABOUT U SHUT DA FUK UP NEVER COME ON HERE AGAIN TIL U FINISH THE CAR!...and dont brag about shit u dont have fake ass computer internet thug..with ur boredom pics of 5000 pumps and none of em work..thats why u have ur sister blockin us so we cant chase u down the block ..dont b talkin shit about R.O. on the computer cuz u know damn well when we pulled up next to u out the picnic u werent gonna do shit so u kept drivin n dissappeared..next time i c u ,u come come talk shit about the miami chapter n our paint jobs to my face..
> *


you know what fuck you,that was my fuckin car and i didnt know none of you assholes you had no fuckign reason to pull up with that shit on me,im glad i dont live in that fukin shithole of hialeah cause of bitches like you,grow the fuck up and stop catchin beef wit people for no fukin reason


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 9 2006, 03:48 PM~5011829
> *you know what fuck you,that was my fuckin car and i didnt know none of you assholes you had no fuckign reason to pull up with that shit on me,im glad i dont live in that fukin shithole of hialeah cause of bitches like you,grow the fuck up and stop catchin beef wit people for no fukin reason
> *


awww did i hurt ur feelings?....see me at tampa


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 9 2006, 05:27 PM~5012152
> *awww did i hurt ur feelings?....see me at tampa
> *


Damn purple punch, what it do homie :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 9 2006, 04:34 PM~5012204
> *Damn purple punch, what it do homie :biggrin:
> *


 u know me ..speakin the truth :machinegun: ..wut u been up too?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 9 2006, 05:36 PM~5012231
> *u know me ..speakin the truth :machinegun: ..wut u been up too?
> *


Work and trying to get the shop done


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 9 2006, 04:37 PM~5012244
> *Work and trying to get the shop done
> *


str8...imma have to swing by with willy one of these dayz..if not ill see yall in tampa i only see yall at the shows lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

DEPINGA!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 9 2006, 04:37 PM~5012244
> *Work and trying to get the shop done
> *


YOUR THE OWNER OF BOWTIE CONNECTION RITE?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 9 2006, 09:23 PM~5013891
> *YOUR THE OWNER OF BOWTIE CONNECTION RITE?
> *



Naw homie,i just sweep and clean the bathrooms -- Large(certified gangster) is one of the owner's


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

OH IIGHT THANKS MAN OH THANKS FOR TELLING ME THE RITE INFO IN THAT OTHERE TOPIC


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey first of all my car hads been painted kandy Magenta over a year ago has been sitting in the sun for the past year with out being washed in over a year and its STILL SHINGING NO BLOTCH NO DRIPS AND NO CLOUDING AND DEFINITLY NO FADING YOU can come and check it out for ur self now if you wanna promote your shop our your painter go for it more power to you now dont be puttin some one down just becuase u want to earn yourself some more paint jobs if your going to talk atleast have some proof to back yourself up if the work was so bad whyarent they here complainng instea dof you complaining for them


> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 9 2006, 09:43 AM~5008229
> *and this is supposed to satisfy your customer?
> Look, if you can convince people to go to you for paint, more power to you. The bad part is that your doing an RO car. He took it to you before he joined so he really didnt know, plus he lives far away. I understand that you got him to take you the car, but now you'd better try your hardest to do the best paint job you've ever dreamed about doing, cause Dirty dont play, and I know you want your $.
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

lets all get this energy of shit talkin and put it into our cars..........lets talk reality every painter has his own style and skill to do there shit.


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 9 2006, 06:48 PM~5011829
> *you know what fuck you,that was my fuckin car and i didnt know none of you assholes you had no fuckign reason to pull up with that shit on me,im glad i dont live in that fukin shithole of hialeah cause of bitches like you,grow the fuck up and stop catchin beef wit people for no fukin reason
> *


i agree the lowrider scene in miami is horrible and there is way to many IMATURE grown people in it who need to realize dam i should maybe grow up and get a life and worry about the important things and not about whos paint job is better or whos car is better LOWRIDING IS A HOBBY AND IF ITS YOUR MAIN PRIORITY and your willign to loose your life over it then i feel very badly for you. We are here to express ourselves and some people might not like wut you like everybody has different taste my favorite color is pink you might hate it i dont care im still gonna have a pink car because I LIKE IT. so maybe we should all stop being so insecure and fuk wut everyone thinks. THINK FOR UR SELF IF YOU LIKE IT THATS ALL THAT MATTERS! people are always goign to have their opinion and wether you like them or not your gonna have to learn to put up with it or your not going to go very far in life.[


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

God Bless all of you thats my final thought in here!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 9 2006, 04:43 PM~5012293
> *str8...imma have to swing by with willy one of these dayz..if not ill see yall in tampa i only see yall at the shows lol
> *


what purple what u been up to? i need to holla at u dawg......


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 9 2006, 10:49 PM~5014896
> *i agree the lowrider scene in miami is horrible and there is way to many imature grown people in it who need to realize dam i should maybe grow up and get a life and worry about the important things and not about whos paint job is better or whos car is better LOWRIDING IS A HOBBY AND IF ITS YOUR MAIN PRIORITY  and your willign to loose your life over it then i feel very badly for you. We are here to express ourselves and some people might not like wut you like everybody has different taste my favorite color is pink you might hate it i dont care im still gonna have a pink car because I LIKE IT. so maybe we should all stop being so insecure and fuk wut everyone thinks. THINK FOR UR SELF IF YOU LIKE IT THATS ALL THAT MATTERS! people are always goign to have their opinion and wether you like them or not your gonna have to learn to put up with it or your not going to go very far in life.[
> *


tell them like it is fat girl  lol :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 9 2006, 10:49 AM~5009438
> *ohhhhh noooooo its day time picturessss!!!!!!!!!!!!
> but hey guys im not a painter........... im a toy.... :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE WHITE DOOR JAMS AND TRUNK ON THE BIG BODDY :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 9 2006, 11:47 PM~5015208
> *I LIKE THE WHITE DOOR JAMS AND TRUNK ON THE BIG BODDY :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 10 2006, 01:47 AM~5015208
> *I LIKE THE WHITE DOOR JAMS AND TRUNK ON THE BIG BODDY :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 9 2006, 10:43 PM~5014847
> *lets all get this energy of shit talkin and put it into our cars..........lets talk reality every painter has his own style and skill to do there shit.
> *



That's What i been tryin to say all this time


----------



## nitez55 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Mar 9 2006, 05:18 PM~5011565
> *i say at tampa we should all just hold hands and sing "kumbaya" maybe it'll end all this hatredness......naaaaaaahhh thats what makes miami, MIAMI!!!
> *


damn hermanita even when i leave the country and come back issh dont change around here lol *SMELLS THE HATE IN THE AIR* its good to be back in MIAMI but theres one thing i gotta say to everyone out there stopping running lip and let ya cars do the talking cause no matter what any1 says if ya ride is tight even your biggest hater knows dat shit look good even if they wont admit it they gonna go home and have dreams about it 
be safe every1


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

to much talking,not enough pics.......


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

a couple more 4thahaters.....


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

........


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

........


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

..........


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

front covers....


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

1 time for my boy...R.I.P...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

one of the main cars on the Rick Ross video (everyday im hustling)......
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

WHUT UP MIAMI 
ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!



[attachmentid=495188]


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Mar 10 2006, 10:50 AM~5018461
> *WHUT UP MIAMI
> ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!
> [attachmentid=495188]
> *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 9 2006, 04:27 PM~5012152
> *see me at tampa
> *



WASSUP PURPLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nitez55_@Mar 10 2006, 08:31 AM~5017597
> *damn hermanita even when i leave the country and come back issh dont change around here lol *SMELLS THE HATE IN THE AIR* its good to be back in MIAMI but theres one thing i gotta say to everyone out there stopping running lip and let ya cars do the talking cause no matter what any1 says if ya ride is tight  even your biggest hater knows dat shit look good even if they wont admit it they gonna go home and have dreams about it
> be safe every1
> *


look who it is the 2 hoes that fucked half off the people in the grove :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 10 2006, 09:32 AM~5017929
> *to much talking,not enough pics.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 9 2006, 10:00 PM~5014079
> *OH IIGHT THANKS MAN OH THANKS FOR TELLING ME THE RITE INFO IN THAT OTHERE TOPIC
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 9 2006, 11:43 PM~5014847
> *lets all get this energy of shit talkin and put it into our cars..........lets talk reality every painter has his own style and skill to do there shit.
> *


sounds like a plan.... what i wrote i wrote in anger, only because this guy sleeper pist me off to the point to reply... but we will see once the car is done..... i havent worked on my car ina couple months cause lowriding isnt the same theres nothing to look forward to i'll get back to work on it when i see that shit is picking up cause i radther spend my money on other shit that i can enjoy more then a fucken car cause with my car once its done evryones still gunna talk shit and shits gunna go down and its fucking pointless as of right now i can give three fucks about my car being in the streets or at shows.....



oh yeah... i also got 2 26 inch tires for sale... slightly used.... make offers





and i love white door jambs!!! especially on homeboys cars that havent even been brought out to the street... once u see it at a hangout or a show... they will be painted... that car is nowhere near done... when its done... you would see it mroe often its only driven around the streets prolly the most 10 times...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

IM LOOKING FOR A CHEVY CAPRICE (BOX) 2 OR 4 DOOR OR MONTE,REGAL,CUTLASS..I DONT CARE HOW THE BODY LOOKS BECUASE IM DOING THE WORK MYSELF BUT IT HAS TO RUN AND DRIVE...THE CAR HAS TO BE IN MIAMI (DADE COUNTY)...AS OF NOW IM LOOKING TO SPEND* $1,300 *SO IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING THAT PRICE JUST PM ME..*THANK YOU*


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I JUST WANTED TO SAY THIS..YES I SAID ILL BE DOING THE BODYWORK MYSELF BECUASE IM GOING TO TECHNICAL SCHOOL REAL SOON THAT'S WHY I SAID WHAT I SAID BECUASE I DONT WANT ANYONE THING IM TRYING THAM BY SAYING ''ILL BE DOING MY OWEN WORK''BECUASE I ANT HERE TO HATE ON ANY ONE...IM JUST A 18 YEAR OLD TRYING TO DO MY THING....BUT I JUST WANTED TO SAY ALL OF THIS BEFORE PEOPLE START SAYING THAT IM TRYING ANY OF THE PAINTERS BECUASE I HAVE NOTHIN BUT *RESPECT FOR ALL YOU *****'S*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 9 2006, 01:34 PM~5010718
> *as to the cars fading... damn right they faded i dont give a shit.... that has nothing to do with how the car was painted... that has to do with cheap clear... i used cheap clear i aint gunna lie.... they come to me tryna ball on a budget 800 dollars for a kandy wit flakes n patterns i even told them it was fucken 50 dollar clear "i dont care its only for a month before tampa then ill get it repainted".... if they want good clear pay for it and i woulda used it.... how come the blazer never faded the caddy never faded the mirage never faded they BEEN painted for a whileeee the mirage for 2 years in the fucking sun evry single day without a car cover and hasnt faded at alllllll the gold blazer over a year painted and was still looking better then most of the fucken shit out here never seen a fucken car cover either... and the green caddy never seen a fucken car cover and its guna make a year now parked in the sun.... why?... cause they paid me for what the job is worth and didnt go cheappp on materials....
> *


WHY USE A CHEAP CLEAR?

You gotta consider the reputation you may have in the future. Imagine if you painted 9 bomb ass cars, then you decided to go ahead and use cheap shit on the 10th car, people will only see the 10th car and how crappy it came out....it's human nature homie, people look for the floss....so why not improve yourself by upping your quality ONE LEVEL HIGHER. On the other hand, I am hoping that DIRTY'S car will come out tyte, cuz it will be representing RO to the fullest.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Dirty is in Miami.  Gonna come down and get somethings done for the stereo in the car, get shit arrange so that we will be ready for Tampa, gonna be fun tonight, hit up the meeting in Miami tonight and maybe the strip club l8tr. Got the first Corona's.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 11 2006, 09:58 AM~5025339
> *Dirty is in Miami.    Gonna come down and get somethings done for the stereo in the car, get shit arrange so that we will be ready for Tampa, gonna be fun tonight, hit up the meeting in Miami tonight and maybe the strip club l8tr.  Got the first Corona's.
> *


hahahaha......I had a lot of Coronas last night with Rollerz 57....partied until 3 AM...then I had to be at work at 6 :angry: ....HAVE FUN IN TAMPA.....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2006, 06:28 PM~5021841
> *sounds like a plan.... what i wrote i wrote in anger, only because this guy sleeper pist me off to the point to reply... but we will see once the car is done..... i havent worked on my car ina couple months cause lowriding isnt the same theres nothing to look forward to i'll get back to work on it when i see that shit is picking up cause i radther spend my money on other shit that i can enjoy more then a fucken car cause with my car once its done evryones still gunna talk shit and shits gunna go down and its fucking pointless as of right now i can give three fucks about my car being in the streets or at shows.....
> oh yeah... i also got 2 26 inch tires for sale... slightly used.... make offers
> and i love white door jambs!!! especially on homeboys cars that havent even been brought out to the street... once u see it at a hangout or a show... they will be painted... that car is nowhere near done... when its done... you would see it mroe often its only driven around the streets prolly the most 10 times...
> *


 dawg. sometimes u got to ignore wat people say . u know its like when i heard that u were talkin all this shit about me .i said to my self if he aint confront me about it .i really dont care.so i just ignored ........ i no wat i can do as a painter and thats wat counts..and ***** build your car for u not for wat people would think..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the car i painted with the cheap clear didnt look bad it looked good ass fuck... it jsut didnt last... this is the famous car they were reffering to..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 11 2006, 02:51 PM~5026866
> *the car i painted with the cheap clear didnt look bad it looked good ass fuck... it jsut didnt last... this is the famous car they were reffering to..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

THIS IS 4THAHATERZ HEY YOU G BODY IS RAW AS HELL WHAT I GOT TO DO TO GET MY DONK ON ECR. HOLLA BACK


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 06:33 PM~5027984
> *THIS IS 4THAHATERZ HEY YOU G BODY IS RAW AS HELL WHAT I GOT TO DO TO GET MY DONK ON ECR. HOLLA  BACK
> *



holla at lance....his # is on the web site ecr....


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 11 2006, 02:51 PM~5026866
> *the car i painted with the cheap clear didnt look bad it looked good ass fuck... it jsut didnt last... this is the famous car they were reffering to..
> *


that $hit is nice as fuk...saw it a couple of times....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

holla at lance....his # is on the web site ecr.... 


U SEE MY DONK WHAT U THINK ITS ON THE LINK DONKS ON BIG WHEELS HIT ME UP ON THERE TELL ME WHAT U THINK.....IT WONT BE TOUCHIN YO G BODY BUT IT WILL BE COMMIN AT EM


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 11 2006, 02:51 PM~5026866
> *the car i painted with the cheap clear didnt look bad it looked good ass fuck... it jsut didnt last... this is the famous car they were reffering to..
> *


Seen it at TK...Tight... Tight Work...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks yeah it looked good but the clear didnt hold up to the sun after a year... it was a 45 dollar clear from fivestar "XTREME"


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 12 2006, 03:35 PM~5033308
> *thanks yeah it looked good but the clear didnt hold up to the sun after a year... it was a 45 dollar clear from fivestar "XTREME"
> *


Was tight when it first came out...Is that Tangerine over Orion Silver??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

its tangerin over a ppg orange base the car originally was just gunna be the ppg orange with flakes but i said fuck that i wanted to kandy it so i kandied it for him for no extra charge...then 2 days before the show he crashed it into a fencer or someshit and i had to blend the passenger side fender and match the kandy and it came out perfect... i had to blend the base flakes and kandy in....


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 12 2006, 05:07 PM~5033526
> *its tangerin  over a ppg orange base the car originally was just gunna be the ppg orange with flakes but i said fuck that i wanted to kandy it so i kandied it for him for no extra charge...then 2 days before the show he crashed it into a fencer or someshit and i had to blend the passenger side fender and match the kandy and it came out perfect... i had to blend the base flakes and kandy in....
> *




SO U USED HOK KANDY TANGERINE WITH A PPG TANGERINE BASE


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 12 2006, 04:07 PM~5033526
> *its tangerin  over a ppg orange base the car originally was just gunna be the ppg orange with flakes but i said fuck that i wanted to kandy it so i kandied it for him for no extra charge...then 2 days before the show he crashed it into a fencer or someshit and i had to blend the passenger side fender and match the kandy and it came out perfect... i had to blend the base flakes and kandy in....
> *


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont remember the exact name of the orange but yeah it was a copper orange base from ppg...with hok flakes and hok kandy tangerine...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

coño this shit blew up and ive only been away for 2 days,and homeboy that said build it for you not for someone else is exactly what ive been doing,but people gotta talk shit about the 17 year old buildin sometin


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

wat up j


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 12 2006, 06:59 PM~5035059
> *wat up j
> *


wuzza Evil. u know, finally reading this b.s. havent been on 4 2weeks and its pretty interesting. they gotta try our chapter but hey we'll see whats coming.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

some pics


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 12 2006, 08:00 PM~5035652
> *some pics
> *


any more pics and info on that caprice?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 12 2006, 08:10 PM~5035765
> *:biggrin:
> *



nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Mar 12 2006, 11:31 PM~5035955
> *any more pics and info on that caprice?
> *


x2! that bubbles extremely nice :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 12 2006, 08:00 PM~5035652
> *some pics
> *


DAMN THATS FUCKIN NICE!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 12 2006, 08:45 PM~5036093
> *nice.... :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 12 2006, 08:54 PM~5036190
> *x2! that bubbles extremely nice  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 12 2006, 11:02 PM~5036782
> *:biggrin:
> *



Nice...


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 13 2006, 01:02 AM~5036782
> *:biggrin:
> *


tight bubble


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 12 2006, 10:08 PM~5036832
> *tight bubble
> *


 thanks


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

SUP TO MIAMI ROLLERZ

[attachmentid=499451]


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Mar 12 2006, 10:23 PM~5036957
> *SUP TO MIAMI ROLLERZ
> 
> [attachmentid=499451]
> *


wat up brother


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT uffin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 12 2006, 10:24 PM~5036959
> *:biggrin:
> *


NICE MONTE CARLO


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 12 2006, 10:24 PM~5036959
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR THE MONTE


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

All this time and still No Straight Pimpin Picnic Pics...Am I going to be the one that is gonna have to post them up then??? High quality ones too??? :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

repinga e from r.o. is getting down man


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

damn evelio. them pics look nice! but u gotta seethem carsinperson 2 appreciate the paintto the fullest. props homie


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 12 2006, 10:24 PM~5036959
> *:biggrin:
> *


is this one from RO?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 13 2006, 07:16 PM~5041274
> *All this time and still No Straight Pimpin Picnic Pics...Am I going to be the one that is gonna have to post them up then??? High quality ones too???  :biggrin:
> *


foreal man! looks like no1 took cameras or something. only piks ive seen are of certified gangstar on the trailer.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 13 2006, 04:58 PM~5041581
> *foreal man! looks like no1 took cameras or something. only piks ive seen are of certified gangstar on the trailer.
> *


I got pics cuz....Some erased though...Ima post what I got...There high quality ones 2..


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 13 2006, 04:47 PM~5041532
> *is this one from RO?
> 
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

fuck that post those high quality pics no one on dial up anyways lol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 13 2006, 05:40 PM~5041735
> *fuck that post those high quality pics no one on dial up anyways lol
> *


OK here they come...A few got erased for some reason so ill post what I have...I had your shitt to but it didnt make it :angry:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Elegance.CC Brandywine 66' Vert on 26's...














































Bike..


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Tangerine Lac...



















Black Vert...










Certified Gangster...










Silver Vert...










Vert Bel Air...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 13 2006, 05:43 PM~5041750
> *OK here they come...A few got erased for some reason so ill post what I have...I had your shitt to but it didnt make it :angry:
> *


oh well i need some before and after pics :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Kandied Sonic Regal on 22" DUB Bellagios...Elegance.CC





































Aces Blue Lac...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Yellow Euro Cutlass...










Chopped Rollerz Pink Regal...





































Purple Punch Lac...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Kandied Monte LS...










Straight Pimpin Riviera on 22's...










Red Regal...










New Body navi on 26" DUB Esinems...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Stock Body Box on 24's...










Mystic Styles.CC Town Car on 22's...










Lac Deville on 22's...










White FleetWood on 22" All Gold Daytons...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Classic Angels Kandied Vert Regal...














































Tight Work Banner...










Thats all for now...I know their big and shit but fuk it...I have to find the other pics...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 13 2006, 04:37 PM~5041467
> *repinga e from r.o. is getting down man
> *


 what up ****** :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 13 2006, 08:55 PM~5041783
> *oh well i need some before and after pics :biggrin:
> *


oye ur in the background of the 9th pik, in el whip.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

omfg the rollers only regal looks bad ass as a vert and the classic angels regal got a crazy ass make over. Looking good MIA :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

NICE REGAL BUT THAT WELD JOB LOOKS UUUGLY


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 14 2006, 03:06 AM~5044555
> *NICE REGAL BUT THAT WELD JOB LOOKS UUUGLY
> *


that's just a hopper but the classic angels go all out on theirs


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

WeT :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MIAMI RO...LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE..."ALL EYEZ ON YOU"!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 14 2006, 01:14 PM~5046971
> *
> *


Lime Box looking good


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 14 2006, 01:51 PM~5047216
> *
> *


You gotta start getting some nice high quality Piks to show off your work...So we can see how WET they come out


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 14 2006, 02:14 PM~5046971
> *
> *


i guess your ok :thumbsup:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh yea....Check out SPray'n Tha GHettoNess :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=5047600&


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

I wonder if anybody in Miami has any EXCLUSIVE SHIT coming Out????  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Mines should be coming out really soon to a show near you


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 14 2006, 03:19 PM~5047863
> *Mines should be coming out really soon to a show near you
> *


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

MiAmI Is HoMe 2 ThE G-bOdY VeRtS.... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 14 2006, 04:16 PM~5047829
> *I wonder if anybody in Miami has any EXCLUSIVE SHIT coming Out????   :0  :biggrin:
> *



nope... :0


whoopsssss no more firewall pics....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 14 2006, 03:26 PM~5047902
> *nope... :0
> *


Dam Cuz...Tight Work on that Firewall....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 14 2006, 04:27 PM~5047912
> *Dam Cuz...Tight Work on that Firewall....
> *


thanks... too bad i dont know what im doing....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 14 2006, 04:19 PM~5047863
> *Mines should be coming out really soon to a show near you
> *



yes it should......... you ready for that tournament papa!?!....lol just a couple weeks away!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 14 2006, 03:33 PM~5047971
> *thanks... too bad i dont know what im doing....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

well if u don't kno, ur doin a damn good job learnin... tight work on all dat shyt ur doin, always good 2 c a chico 4rm da hood comin up


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yo impresives cutty and regal i hope you ready for april :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 14 2006, 06:26 PM~5047902
> *nope... :0
> *


 :0 :0 wut the hell kid you gotta keep THAT shit to yourself!, its nice to give people a taste but damn not the whole kitchen.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

lol i hope u got ur money ready lol (to get takn alway)and Japz


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 14 2006, 05:32 PM~5048851
> *lol i hope u got ur money ready lol (to get takn alway)and Japz
> *


i dont think you guys are ready for the "the sega" :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

LOL OK


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

seen this in another post,looks better now huh? lol :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 14 2006, 05:21 PM~5048759
> *:0  :0  wut the hell kid you gotta keep THAT shit to yourself!, its nice to give people a taste but damn not the whole kitchen.
> *


HELL YAEH THAT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 14 2006, 03:19 PM~5047863
> *Mines should be coming out really soon to a show near you
> *


 i hope soon :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 14 2006, 10:20 PM~5050248
> *i hope soon  :thumbsup:
> *


need to worry about other cars 1st JACKASS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

wet is good  :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 14 2006, 09:47 PM~5050378
> *need to worry about other cars 1st JACKASS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 y dont u shut your mouth hoe i sold your shit....... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 14 2006, 09:49 PM~5050397
> *
> *


  what up homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 14 2006, 10:50 PM~5050409
> *y dont u shut your mouth hoe  i sold your shit....... :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


lol speaking of selling shit BITCH!!! check ur pm :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 14 2006, 09:54 PM~5050442
> *lol speaking of selling shit BITCH!!! check ur pm  :0
> *


 i already did were u for real ?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 14 2006, 10:56 PM~5050455
> *i already did were u for real ?
> *


CHEC YOUR PM BITCH!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 14 2006, 10:03 PM~5050508
> *CHEC YOUR PM BITCH!!!!
> *


 whats the meaning of that car?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

write me back on the pm , but I dont think im gonna do the second thing, i sent u that cut to look at the paint


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

Still got that front clip and enginew/tranny. Any body need a fender or hood? Selling cheap and delivered. Hit me up.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT For Miami


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 14 2006, 10:48 PM~5050386
> *wet is good   :biggrin:
> *


yuhp WET IS GOOD!!! lol yo u got the picture cd ready?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I will have tis in tampa lrm show it will be for sale don't know the price yet but hit me up if intereasted


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: japSW20, ripsta85, the_Punisher

whatever happend to "The punisher"? i loved that car?


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

NEW LOOK FOR 2006


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Mar 15 2006, 05:52 PM~5055902
> *NEW LOOK FOR  2006
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Mar 15 2006, 05:52 PM~5055902
> *NEW LOOK FOR  2006
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 14 2006, 11:22 AM~5046245
> *Hello
> 
> 
> ...


 not finished yet


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

WILL BE IN TAMPA :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 14 2006, 02:06 AM~5044555
> *NICE REGAL BUT THAT WELD JOB LOOKS UUUGLY
> *


how about this one? 60 rag top frame!!! HIGH-END CUSTOMS!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 16 2006, 11:55 AM~5059530
> *how about this one?    60 rag top frame!!!  HIGH-END CUSTOMS!!
> *


hey homie no disrespect but the patterns is a waste of time and money only because the engine is going to cuver it up and the body will be on to of it.now if you did the under side then thats would be nice.wich I am sure you did


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

ONE MORE


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

the pattern are on the bottom of the frame and in the engine bay area :uh: 
i guess you can see it better when it bangin the bumper!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

heres the bottom of the fender wells for a 96 big body ...more eye candy when its on the bumper!!!


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

rear end


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

coming soon!!! the punisher's new frame!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 16 2006, 10:27 AM~5059793
> *heres the bottom of the fender wells for a 96 big body ...more eye candy when its on the bumper!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

SO WHAT HANG OUTS ARE THERE IN MIAMI ANYMORE??!....OR IS THE GAME THAT DEAD...OR DOES NOBODY HAVE THE DEDICATION THAT THE OG'S HAD TO THE GAME........KMART, GROVE, CITYHALL, DAMN THOSE WERE THE DAYS...2ND TO NONE, LOWLYF, LAY LOW UCE INDV SUDDEN IMP THEY USE TO PACK THAT BITCH UP, ROLLIN, SOLO,.....THAT SHIT USE TO GET CRAZY....NOBODY FEELS THE SAME WAY?


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

ALL THERE IS IS FUCKING TRAILER QUEENS AND PEOPLE SAYING "OH WAIT TO THE SHOW"...ONE DAY..ONE DAY *****! PLEASE WHATS THE POINT OF BUILDING A CAR IF YOU CANT DRIVE DOWN BAYSHORE WITH THE ASS DOWN AND THE FRONT UP STUNTIN LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER.....THOSE WERE THE DAYS


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam classic angels doin big things


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn high end customs doing big things!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I GET $_@Mar 16 2006, 12:55 PM~5060951
> *SO WHAT HANG OUTS ARE THERE IN MIAMI ANYMORE??!....OR IS THE GAME THAT DEAD...OR DOES NOBODY HAVE THE DEDICATION THAT THE OG'S HAD TO THE GAME........KMART, GROVE, CITYHALL, DAMN THOSE WERE THE DAYS...2ND TO NONE, LOWLYF, LAY LOW UCE INDV SUDDEN IMP THEY USE TO PACK THAT BITCH UP, ROLLIN, SOLO,.....THAT SHIT USE TO GET CRAZY....NOBODY FEELS THE SAME WAY?
> *


I heard a bunch of Lo-Lo's and Big Rim cars kicked all the Ricers out of TK & Homedepot on 57th Ave on Wednesdays.....lol...Hmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Im selling Rear rienforced and chrome upper control arms for Cutlass. I'll post pics later. PM me if interested


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 16 2006, 11:08 AM~5059616
> *ONE MORE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 60 impala is the best fucken year too!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 16 2006, 06:49 PM~5063442
> *:0  :0 :0 60 impala is the best fucken year too!
> *


shut it you know 58's got it on lock :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

MiAmI FeSt.... :machinegun: :guns: uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

these are dirty socks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

this is a monkey,monkeys liek bananas


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

power lines,ohhhh powerlines


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

random!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

this is a cinder blck,some homes are made of these


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

run franklin,run like the wind


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi im drunk!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i bet you cant do it like me!!!...lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 16 2006, 07:59 PM~5063891
> *i bet you cant do it like me!!!...lol
> *


ah bastard got me,lucky my shit saving as .bmp!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2006, 11:06 AM~5059600
> *hey homie no disrespect but the patterns is a waste of time and money only because the engine is going to cuver it up and the body will be on to of it.now if you did the under side then thats would be nice.wich I am sure you did
> *





dont worry homeboy theres alot more than that on there.......and like "******" said you'll see the rest when its bangin the bumper


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

...................


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

i just wanted to know dose ****** still have the blazer?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

i just wanted to know dose ****** still have the blazer?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 14 2006, 03:06 AM~5044555
> *NICE REGAL BUT THAT WELD JOB LOOKS UUUGLY
> *




wow this MUST be one of those guys that has the full show car on the bumper huh????????


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

monte from {impressive cc}sprayed it today


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Mar 16 2006, 09:28 PM~5064409
> *wow this MUST be one of those guys that has the full show car on the bumper huh????????
> *


 shit looks tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

one more


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 16 2006, 10:55 AM~5059530
> *how about this one?    60 rag top frame!!!  HIGH-END CUSTOMS!!
> *


wait wait I got the pic for the h8ers


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 16 2006, 10:38 PM~5064919
> *monte from {impressive cc}sprayed it today
> *


very nice...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice...........Impressive


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

THATS RIGHT AINT NOBODY GOT SHIT TO SAY ABOUT NOT RIDING OUT. CAUSE YALL KNOW ITS THE TRUTH. YALL JUST BUILDING YOUR CARS TO BUST THE NEXT PERSON. YALL JUST DOING IT TO SEE WHO COULD SPEND MORE MONEY....THE LOWRIDER GAME IN MIAMI IS DEAD. DEAD. DEAD. DEAD. ITS CALLED A LOWRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIDDDDEEEEEEEERRRRRRR NOT "LOW SIT ON A TRAILER"


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

STILL TALKING SHIT HUH


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 17 2006, 10:29 AM~5066473
> *STILL TALKING SHIT HUH
> *



it's miami wat do u expect


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 16 2006, 09:25 PM~5064396
> *i just wanted to know dose ****** still have the blazer?
> *



that wasnt mine it was my homies .... but its gone ..it went to the midwest
but my boy will be out soon wit a 63ss


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

I AINT TALKIN SHIT.....IF YALL COULD PROVE ME WRONG THEN DO IT....RIDE OUT....PULL UP IN 6 CARS DEEP REPPIN FOR YOUR CITY....BUT NAW..YALL CANT DO THAT CUZ GOD FORBID SOMEONE SEES YOUR CAR B4 THE SHOW....YALL SOFT AS HELL SCARED TO GET YOUR UNDERCARRIDGE DIRTY FOR SOME FLAWSSIN....OH AND FOR SURE NOONE IS HOPPING FOR THE EXCEPTION OF CA I HAVENT SEEN ONE TIRE OFF THE FLOOR UNLESS ITS A SPECIAL OCCASION...MIAMI IS SOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I GET $_@Mar 17 2006, 09:59 AM~5067387
> *I AINT TALKIN SHIT.....IF YALL COULD PROVE ME WRONG THEN DO IT....RIDE OUT....PULL UP IN 6 CARS DEEP REPPIN FOR YOUR CITY....BUT NAW..YALL CANT DO THAT CUZ GOD FORBID SOMEONE SEES YOUR CAR B4 THE SHOW....YALL SOFT AS HELL SCARED TO GET YOUR UNDERCARRIDGE DIRTY FOR SOME FLAWSSIN....OH AND FOR SURE NOONE IS HOPPING FOR THE EXCEPTION OF CA I HAVENT SEEN ONE TIRE OFF THE FLOOR UNLESS ITS A SPECIAL OCCASION...MIAMI IS SOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


ll i have to admit this is all true,cant bring your shit out cause you gunna catch beef with another person.i roll my shit from sebring to miami 350 mile trip hop it and drive it back


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

THATS WHATS UP JAPSW20......WHEN YOU GOT LOVE YOU GOT LOVE! BUT NAW NONE OF THESE ****** CANT SAY SHIT...CUZ THEY KNOW WHATS UP.....THE GAME HAS DIED PERIOD


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2006, 01:16 PM~5067495
> *ll i have to admit this is all true,cant bring your shit out cause you gunna catch beef with another person
> *


x2....almost wanna makes u go big rim.


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

EXACTLY......AS YOU CAN SEE AL BIG RIMMERS PRACTICALLY ARE DAILYS...THEY HAVE FUN WITH THAT SHIT.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 17 2006, 12:37 PM~5068395
> *x2....almost wanna makes u go big rim.
> *


lol i dunno about all that


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 17 2006, 08:23 AM~5066790
> *that wasnt mine it was my homies .... but its gone ..it went to the midwest
> but my boy will be out soon wit a 63ss
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man!!!!!well that was a clean ass hopper to bad he sold it


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Mar 16 2006, 09:28 PM~5064409
> *wow this MUST be one of those guys that has the full show car on the bumper huh????????
> *


LMAO


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Mar 15 2006, 05:52 PM~5055902
> *NEW LOOK FOR  2006
> *



OUCHHHH :thumbsup: :twak: 

PINCHO BRING THE DOMINOS 2 THE SHOP . WE GOT HALF TIMES 2.


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 16 2006, 10:08 AM~5059616
> *ONE MORE
> *



CAN I HAVE MY FRAME DONE LIKE THAT 2. PLEASE LMAO......... :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I GET $_@Mar 17 2006, 03:42 PM~5068427
> *EXACTLY......AS YOU CAN SEE AL BIG RIMMERS PRACTICALLY ARE DAILYS...THEY HAVE FUN WITH THAT SHIT.
> *


u see more kandy'd or just str8 clean big rimmers in the street then u do lowriders. every year the game gets worse.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2006, 04:35 PM~5068682
> *lol i dunno about all that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 17 2006, 01:37 PM~5068395
> *x2....almost wanna makes u go big rim.
> *


not really, with big rims you can only drive forwards and backwards.....when you got your shit juiced you can explore all areas of vehicle motion :biggrin: 

problem wit miami is that everyone is trying to build lowrider of the year, need to get their heads out the clouds and build their shit clean for the streets.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Mar 17 2006, 03:49 PM~5069149
> *OUCHHHH :thumbsup:  :twak:
> 
> PINCHO BRING THE DOMINOS 2 THE SHOP . WE GOT HALF TIMES 2.
> *


oye jonus, when we gonna hit the strip club again *****???


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 17 2006, 05:58 PM~5070286
> *not really, with big rims you can only drive forwards and backwards.....when you got your shit juiced you can explore all areas of vehicle motion  :biggrin:
> 
> problem wit miami is that everyone is trying to build lowrider of the year, need to get their heads out the clouds and build their shit clean for the streets.
> *


i feel u on that...im tryin to keep it nice,clean and drivable...now if the damn car would give me a break and stop fucking up i would b str8 :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 17 2006, 05:58 PM~5070286
> *not really, with big rims you can only drive forwards and backwards.....when you got your shit juiced you can explore all areas of vehicle motion  :biggrin:
> 
> problem wit miami is that everyone is trying to build lowrider of the year, need to get their heads out the clouds and build their shit clean for the streets.
> *


thats a start :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 need a trailer up to tampa and back for the show...holla at me i got bout 5 spaces available for 200.00 per car. first come first serve...holla at me for more info!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*EXECUTION*










TIGHT WORK!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 17 2006, 07:56 PM~5071057
> *EXECUTION
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 17 2006, 09:35 PM~5071590
> *thanks dawg  :thumbsup:
> *


anytime man


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

SOME PICS OF MY BUCKET IN THE VIDEO IT WAS IN...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

I know there old but a couple of people asked me for them...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 17 2006, 10:16 PM~5071810
> *SOME PICS OF MY BUCKET IN THE VIDEO IT WAS IN...
> 
> 
> ...


 what up big "I" :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*2-Face '64*
tight pics dawg


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

what was that THat Bumper video wit Voltio & Lil Rob?


Execution TIght work on that Bubble wish my shyt looked like dat.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THE COPY CAT CADILLAC FROM UCE :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 4 2006, 11:07 PM~4779105
> *i see your fleetwood and raise you a mimi
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie your given everyone a raise showing that pic of mimi


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 19 2006, 08:28 PM~4662056
> *IV LIFE ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


isee ya got a nice pair there keepum hoppin


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 17 2006, 11:26 PM~5071874
> *what up big "I" :biggrin:
> *


Chillin *****. What you up to?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 17 2006, 11:30 PM~5071907
> *2-Face '64
> tight pics dawg
> *


Thanks HAITIAN...
What do you drive???


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Mar 18 2006, 11:14 AM~5074336
> *what was that THat Bumper video wit Voltio & Lil Rob?
> Execution TIght work on that Bubble wish my shyt looked like dat.
> *


Yeah I know it's old but I never posted the pic's


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 18 2006, 12:50 PM~5075055
> *Thanks HAITIAN...
> What do you drive???
> *


nothin for now im looking for something hopefully i'll have it before may!!!all the money i do have is going into technical school thats why i dont have anything as of now but it's comeing :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elevenwayz_@Mar 18 2006, 11:42 AM~5074768
> *damn homie your given everyone a raise showing that pic of mimi
> *


i bet this chick got big ass...anymore pics of her?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 18 2006, 01:48 PM~5075304
> *i bet this chick got big ass...anymore pics of her?
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya she got a big ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

dade county we keep it dirty!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*BEST FOR LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I HAD A VARYYYYYYYYYYY GOOD PIC SAVED OF HER ON MY COMPUTER BUT MY HOMEGIRL DELETE IT BECUASE SHE DIDENT LIKE THE FACT THAT I HAD THE PIC AS MY WALLPAPAER!!!BECUASE MY HOMEGILR LIKED ME AN SHIT BUT ANYWAS I KNOW SOME ONE HAS IT SAVED!!!!!!!!!ITS THE ONE WITH THE HOMIE WITH THE CANDY RED BIGBODY FLEETWOOD HES A MEMBER ON HER I JUST FORGOT HIS NAME.I ALSO THINK HES HER BOSS?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*THUGG PASSION* HERE'S HER LINK IF YOU WANT TO TALK TO HER OR JUST BE IN HER FAN CLUB :biggrin: 
myspace.com/str8upbitsh


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 18 2006, 05:43 PM~5076118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id like to shake that plastic surgeons hand


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: MADE IN DADE BITCH!!!! :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

is that a guy in drag with titts?


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 18 2006, 07:09 PM~5076816
> *is that a guy in drag with titts?
> *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 18 2006, 06:12 PM~5076515
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAIMESTER (Mar 19, 2006)

WASSUP... AYE YALL THINK I SHOULD PUT SOME 22s IN THIS FLEETWOOD OR LAY IT LOW?!?!?


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAIMESTER_@Mar 18 2006, 09:14 PM~5077139
> *WASSUP... AYE YALL THINK I SHOULD PUT SOME 22s IN THIS  FLEETWOOD OR LAY IT LOW?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...




8'S I SEEN A MEAN ASS FLEETWOOD ON 8'S


----------



## PAIMESTER (Mar 19, 2006)

I WOULD BUY 8'S BUT THE TIRES COST TOO MUCH


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

WELLL THEN AT LEAST SOME 4'S GO ON THE THREAD DONKS ON BIG WHEELS AND THATS MY 75 WHAT U THINK


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAIMESTER_@Mar 18 2006, 08:14 PM~5077139
> *WASSUP... AYE YALL THINK I SHOULD PUT SOME 22s IN THIS  FLEETWOOD OR LAY IT LOW?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


shit you cant make every body happy but one it comes down to it its your ride do what you want do to it homie....but if that was my ride i'll but that bitch on some 13's but again thats me:biggrin: tigh work on that t.v. screen


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 18 2006, 07:09 PM~5076816
> *is that a guy in drag with titts?
> *


lmao if not thats some ******* bitch right there! from my part of town! :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 18 2006, 11:39 PM~5077666
> *lmao if not thats some ******* bitch right there! from my part of town!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



TWO BIG ASS THUMBSUP TO MIMI! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 18 2006, 07:09 PM~5076816
> *is that a guy in drag with titts?
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont think so


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 18 2006, 09:39 PM~5077666
> *lmao if not thats some ******* bitch right there! from my part of town!  :roflmao:
> *


yeap she is a ******* lol :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

fan club lol


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i got a 9 car carrier goin to tampa...i have 4 spaces left on the truck if any-1 wants to jump on...200.00 per car , round trip...holla at me for more info


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 18 2006, 12:39 PM~5074466
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THE COPY CAT  CADILLAC FROM UCE :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


What Caddy you talking about?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAIMESTER_@Mar 18 2006, 08:14 PM~5077139
> *WASSUP... AYE YALL THINK I SHOULD PUT SOME 22s IN THIS  FLEETWOOD OR LAY IT LOW?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


put 13s *****


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

gasing up for 2nite , where im headed , i still dunno :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Mar 19 2006, 12:04 PM~5080104
> *What Caddy you talking about?
> *


im guessing hes talkign about the one from my club.no copying hea buddy :uh:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 19 2006, 12:04 PM~5079843
> *fan club lol
> *





POST SOME MO PICS


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

CUSTOM MADE STAINLESS STEEL EXTENED SKIRTS FOR CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROGHAMS 93-96


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 19 2006, 08:55 PM~5082180
> *im guessing hes talkign about the one from my club.no copying hea buddy :uh:
> *


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> What Caddy you talking about?
> [/qote] THE BLUE 2 DOOR FROM UCE THAT COPY THAT OTHER BLUE ONE THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT  COME ON NOW WHY PAINT YOUR SHIT BLUE AND PUT ALL GOLDS ON IT JUST LIKE THAT OTHER ONE/........LOL :dunno: :dunno: THIS IS MIAMI U KNOW BETTER :0


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 19 2006, 08:05 PM~5082251
> *POST SOME MO PICS
> *


 :0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

mad props to who ever owens(or knows hows the owen'er)the clean red 2 door box chevy that was doing a nasty 3 wheel(driveing down the street) with that rick ross(chevy ridein high boy)playing in front of north miami beach senior high school mad props to you fool!!!!!!!!!!becuase that shit was fuckin clean nice chrome real axle,A arms an frame!!!


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

does anyone have 4 batteries forsale??? if so please pm me thank you :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 17 2006, 12:58 AM~5065427
> *wait wait I got the pic for the h8ers
> *


damn...that is on bad ass frame homie....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

blah


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ enpingado,we both live out in the sticks! lol


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 20 2006, 02:32 PM~5086783
> *:0
> *




HELL YEAH SHES HOT AS HELL KEEP EM COMMING


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 20 2006, 07:22 PM~5089205
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*Impressive regal

your shit is clean!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 20 2006, 09:13 PM~5089869
> *Impressive regal
> 
> your shit is clean!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...



dam it looks faided there but its the fog lol thanks hoime


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 21 2006, 06:20 AM~5091776
> *dam it looks faided there but its the fog lol thanks hoime
> *


foggy as hell atleast you dont get frost on your car like here :angry:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 21 2006, 06:20 AM~5091776
> *dam it looks faided there but its the fog lol thanks hoime
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 18 2006, 05:03 PM~5076191
> *THUGG PASSION HERE'S HER LINK IF YOU WANT TO TALK TO HER OR JUST BE IN HER FAN CLUB  :biggrin:
> myspace.com/str8upbitsh
> *


thanks bruh! :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 20 2006, 07:22 PM~5089205
> *
> *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 21 2006, 09:28 AM~5092448
> *thanks bruh! :biggrin:
> *


anytime :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

i got a 350 with tranny complete 800.00 pm me for more info


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> > What Caddy you talking about?
> > [/qote] THE BLUE 2 DOOR FROM UCE THAT COPY THAT OTHER BLUE ONE THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT  COME ON NOW WHY PAINT YOUR SHIT BLUE AND PUT ALL GOLDS ON IT JUST LIKE THAT OTHER ONE/........LOL :dunno: :dunno: THIS IS MIAMI U KNOW BETTER :0
> 
> 
> You talking about Alvaro's 2 door Blue Caddy?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Paint by Trick or Treat :biggrin: I would recomend him :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Mar 21 2006, 01:25 PM~5093500
> *i got a 350 with tranny complete 800.00 pm me for more info
> *


ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 20 2006, 05:20 PM~5088568
> *
> *


 clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

right before i sent to powder coat.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

im bored so here ...and more surprises comming ..ahhaahahahahahahah!!lol
thats the frame again. not an a arm..lol


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody goin to the hang out on 57 ave on wed nite???? :0  they say it be good


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i heard that was a "JDM" hangout...lol but lowriders and big rimmers would go and fuk it up....lolol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

I heard the Ricers got kicked out :roflmao:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 22 2006, 12:49 AM~5097132
> *i heard that was a "JDM" hangout...lol but lowriders and big rimmers would go and fuk it up....lolol
> *


is it any good???????


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT For Miami


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i dunno if its anygood cause a girl i know that has a little wing wing was complainin to me once sayin lowriders always fuckin it up....lol i passed by once but there wasnt any lowriders... but this was like a month ago....


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

yo does anyone know if the rear window trim from a 79 monte carlo would fit an 86 ls im guessing it doesent but just thought id ask????????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

finished getting sent to chromer :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

done


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn the monte looks nice


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

the world is ours :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 22 2006, 07:50 PM~5102243
> *done
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*EXECUTION
here you go homie *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 22 2006, 09:23 PM~5102881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all that work in this truck but it never see the streets :0


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Mar 21 2006, 03:33 PM~5094539
> *You talking about Alvaro's 2 door Blue Caddy?
> *


yeah that one :0 everybody saying his a copy cat :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 22 2006, 07:54 PM~5102292
> *the world is ours  :biggrin:
> *



ROLLERZ ONLY BAY-BEEE


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Mar 22 2006, 11:37 PM~5103290
> *yeah that one :0 everybody saying his a copy cat  :0
> *


so now because one ***** painted his shit blue wit gold rims, no one else in the world can paint their cadillac blue with gold rims??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 23 2006, 07:03 AM~5104336
> *so now because one ***** painted his shit blue wit gold rims, no one else in the world can paint their cadillac blue with gold rims??
> *


not if in your miami,shit dont build g-bodies,caddis or impalas because someone already has one :uh:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 22 2006, 09:54 PM~5102292
> *the world is ours  :biggrin:
> *


Tight Work...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 23 2006, 07:03 AM~5104336
> *so now because one ***** painted his shit blue wit gold rims, no one else in the world can paint their cadillac blue with gold rims??
> *


The way I see it it's your money & your car do what you want to do to it...shit ant know ***** working your 9 to 5 for you so way should you build your car for other people shit if you like something you buy it rite well shit it's the same fuckin thing so if you want copy some other *****'s shit do it becase he's not the one paying for your shit


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 23 2006, 12:27 PM~5106056
> *not if in your miami,shit dont build g-bodies,caddis or impalas because someone already has one :uh:
> *


shit thats a good point!!!But than again this is miami shit you can have a fuckin honda on 13's and *****'s will still hate on you.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

goin home


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

1 more


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

who painted that monte?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 23 2006, 06:07 PM~5108067
> *who painted that monte?
> *


 i did .why?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 23 2006, 05:59 PM~5108017
> *goin home
> *


Tight Work :worship:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 23 2006, 06:18 PM~5108121
> *Tight Work  :worship:
> *


 thanks homie .. i heard your shit coming out of the chain


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

where is ur shop i need some work done to a few cars


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 23 2006, 06:21 PM~5108141
> *where is ur shop i need some work done to a few cars
> *


 down south . i ll give the # to the shop 305 969-7122


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CONO E LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 23 2006, 06:19 PM~5108130
> *thanks homie .. i heard your shit coming out of the chain
> *


Hopefully it should be coming out soon , homie putting alot of hour on to it ......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 23 2006, 06:45 PM~5108271
> *CONO E LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


 que bola danny .. what u been up to dawg


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

EXECUTION does your shop take credit cards?american express?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

EXECUTION 

how long have you been painting cars becuase your work is clean!!!


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

post up whats for sale in miami


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 23 2006, 04:30 PM~5107413
> *The way I see it it's your money & your car do what you want to do to it...
> 
> shit ant know ***** working your 9 to 5 for you so way should you build your car for other people shit if you like something you buy it rite well shit it's the same fuckin thing so if you want copy some other *****'s shit do it becase he's not the one paying for your shit
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice work on the monte E. That shit is looking wet.


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

FOR SALE 1995 CHEVY CAPRICE


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=516087]
FOR SALE 1995 CHEVY CAPRICE


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

how much Lester?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

yo haitian 305 hopper just curious bout ur signature that says "still clownin" thats the name of mt car so it caught my eye.

<------------------------------------------


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Mar 25 2006, 06:52 AM~5116733
> *yo haitian 305 hopper just curious bout ur signature that says "still clownin"  thats the name of mt car so it caught my eye.
> 
> <------------------------------------------
> *


oh I put *still clownin* becuase I want clowins,girls & the haitian flag airbrush on the trunk of my ride one I do get it but I dont want to think I was trying to take the name of mt car or anything like that


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 24 2006, 06:03 AM~5111247
> *:roflmao:
> *


Im just keeping it real....I mean you have a fuckin nice caddy!!! If you see a ***** copyed your shit you will get mad? If anything you should be like thats tight becuase that show's you how *****'s realy do like your caddy  but than again you work hard for your shit to be diffrent but one it comes down to it you can't stop a ***** from copying your shit.I want copy a *****'s shit but if you like something you get it you feel me.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Mar 24 2006, 06:11 PM~5114270
> *[attachmentid=516087]
> FOR SALE 1995 CHEVY CAPRICE
> *



LESTER HOW MUCH U WANT BUDDY?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 23 2006, 07:02 PM~5108037
> *1 more
> *


looks really good.... who buffs your cars?.... cause i have a ahrd time finding people that buff good...and i cant stand buffing a whole car... so it'll take me days to buff a car 2 panels a day...lol


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: Next on the map from The Bowtie Connection Camp  :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: 
Click Here to see the build up99 Problems


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 25 2006, 01:04 PM~5118278
> *looks really good.... who buffs your cars?.... cause i have a ahrd time finding people that buff good...and i cant stand buffing a whole car... so it'll take me days to buff a car 2 panels a day...lol
> *


dat aint no joke thats a colombian job and lets not talk about wetsanding :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 25 2006, 01:04 PM~5118278
> *looks really good.... who buffs your cars?.... cause i have a ahrd time finding people that buff good...and i cant stand buffing a whole car... so it'll take me days to buff a car 2 panels a day...lol
> *


 i do my own buffing.


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

88' CUTLASS FOR SALE ! clean ext. and int. $800 obo (786)412-4184 Sammy.

[attachmentid=517735]
[attachmentid=517736]
[attachmentid=517737]


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 25 2006, 03:58 PM~5118470
> *:biggrin: Next on the map from The Bowtie Connection Camp   :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> Click Here to see the build up99 Problems
> *


DAMN what yall putting that in, gotta be something with alot of room


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 26 2006, 11:46 AM~5122499
> *DAMN what yall putting that in, gotta be something with alot of room
> *



That would be a 61 rag homie


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 25 2006, 09:01 AM~5117068
> *Im just keeping it real....I mean you have a fuckin nice caddy!!! If you see a ***** copyed your shit you will get mad? If anything you should be like thats tight becuase that show's you how *****'s realy do like your caddy   but than again you work hard for your shit to be diffrent but one it comes down to it you can't stop a ***** from copying your shit.I want copy a *****'s shit but if you like something you get it you feel me.
> *


Thanks a lot. 

Although I would'nt like someone to copy my style, I understand that some people love certain colors, and your right about no one's gonna pay for your car, but if someone likes my style so much that they "copy" it as close as possible, that sucks in my opinion.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DEE'S MONTE IS LOOKING REAL CLEAN WITH THAT NEW LICK.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

something new in hialeah...........


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

p aint fuking aroundddd...


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Rick Ross Video SHoot....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Pink Panther Box on 26" Bellagios


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Elegance.CC


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 28 2006, 03:30 AM~5133397
> *Pink Panther Box on 26" Bellagios
> *


oye this box esta badass not a big rim fan pero this one se la comio :thumbsup: 
any more pics


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

that green 73 is tight


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

NICE


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 27 2006, 06:07 PM~5130812
> *something new in hialeah...........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

something wicked this way comes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

CAR SHOW TOMMOROW (3/29/06) NIGHT AT CLUB OXYGEN...HANG OUT LEGALLY THIS WENSDAY NIGHT...ENTER TO WIN SUM RIMS ...MORE DETAIL ON THA FLYER


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## MS-13 IV LIFE (Mar 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone riding to the Grove tommorow???


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

who's chevys is this for :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

88 cutlass FOR SALE!! VERY clean int. and clean body. no motor, no tranny, and shell top $800 obo.. CALLL Sammy (786)412-4184 ...

[attachmentid=521718]


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 28 2006, 09:34 PM~5138926
> *who's chevys is this for  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ....Higher is not always better....That shit needs 28's with that big ass lift....I bet its from Duval 2.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

AINT NEVER SEEN THAT AROUND HERE!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

JUST WANNA GIVE PROPS TO THE BROTHERS FROM THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD...
WHERE'S MY NIGGUUH JASON AT? *HOLLA J HAVENT TALK TO YOU IN A WHILE!!!*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 08:00 AM~5140717
> *JUST WANNA GIVE PROPS TO THE BROTHERS FROM THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD...
> WHERE'S MY NIGGUUH JASON AT? HOLLA J HAVENT TALK TO YOU IN A WHILE!!!
> 
> ...


wuzza manny. ive been here chillen. how u been? pm me ur # dawg.


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

FOR SALE:

1985 Buick Regal

NO rust & NO bodywork needed, repainted a year ago, baby blue metallic with clean dark blue leather interior, 3.8 v6 with 85,000 original miles, recent tuned up , cold AC , never had rims or been dogged out , car runs perfect , no leaks of any kind, stocked out down to the original hubcaps , 2nd owner , originally from an old man.

for $1500 FLAT

if u are interested pm me or call 305-300-4113


----------



## SEXYLORISBUBBLE (Feb 22, 2006)

1991 chevrolet caprice classic all electric, perfect inetrior grey cloth seats, new headliner, cd player, everything works great, outside is in great condition no dents or scratches, gold and chrome 14x6's with 4 new tires 305 5.0 L engine no leaks a/c works great. *ONLY ABOUT 67000 MILES* :0 .....Ready for juice. I am asking for 3000 obo.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 28 2006, 08:34 PM~5138926
> *who's chevys is this for  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THATS PRETTY FUCKING UGLY.!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Mar 24 2006, 02:11 PM~5114270
> *[attachmentid=516087]
> FOR SALE 1995 CHEVY CAPRICE
> *


MY FAV. CAPRICE.!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 28 2006, 11:25 PM~5139625
> *:uh: ....Higher is not always better....That shit needs 28's with that big ass lift....I bet its from Duval 2.....
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 15 2006, 10:18 PM~5057634
> *WILL BE IN TAMPA  :biggrin:
> *


was in slight accident might not make it to tampa now :angry:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 30 2006, 10:12 AM~5148931
> *was in slight accident might not make it to tampa now :angry:
> *


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

When the fuck are people in miami gonna fuckin stop talking shit, stop trying to start shit, come together and just all get along. I don't go a fucking block anywhere in miami without people talking shit, I go to hialeah one person said this, another person said that. Same thing in the city, up north in opa locka, north miami, etc. What holds miami back is the people; its what people say, and what people try to do. So what your shit might be cleaner, give tips, encourage; don't talk shit. Yea people's shit been sitting; some people have a life, career, family, etc. If everyone could put all the bullshit aside for a few minutes, and help eachother out, Miami would be bigger and better. I don't just mean with cars, but in way of life.

Say what you want I had to fuckin vent. If I had something to say about someone, I'mma say it in there faces, without a strap, and hopefully that would open dialect to solve the problem. I ain't nobody special, just someone trying to see everyone come together. I've said some shit in the past, fought ALOT of people, but now that I look back, it made no sense, but I'm man enough to realize that i've made mistakes, and i've tried not to make the same mistakes twice.

Just a vent...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 30 2006, 05:43 PM~5152166
> *When the fuck are people in miami gonna fuckin stop talking shit, stop trying to start shit, come together and just all get along. I don't go a fucking block anywhere in miami without people talking shit, I go to hialeah one person said this, another person said that. Same thing in the city, up north in opa locka, north miami, etc. What holds miami back is the people; its what people say, and what people try to do. So what your shit might be cleaner, give tips, encourage; don't talk shit. Yea people's shit been sitting; some people have a life, career, family, etc. If everyone could put all the bullshit aside for a few minutes, and help eachother out, Miami would be bigger and better. I don't just mean with cars, but in way of life.
> 
> Say what you want I had to fuckin vent. If I had something to say about someone, I'mma say it in there faces, without a strap, and hopefully that would open dialect to solve the problem. I ain't nobody special, just someone trying to see everyone come together. I've said some shit in the past, fought ALOT of people, but now that I look back, it made no sense, but I'm man enough to realize that i've made mistakes, and i've tried not to make the same mistakes twice.
> ...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 30 2006, 05:43 PM~5152166
> *I'm man enough to realize that i've made mistakes, and i've tried not to make the same mistakes twice
> 
> 
> *


hell ya thats so damn true!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 30 2006, 05:43 PM~5152166
> *When the fuck are people in miami gonna fuckin stop talking shit, stop trying to start shit, come together and just all get along. I don't go a fucking block anywhere in miami without people talking shit, I go to hialeah one person said this, another person said that. Same thing in the city, up north in opa locka, north miami, etc. What holds miami back is the people; its what people say, and what people try to do. So what your shit might be cleaner, give tips, encourage; don't talk shit. Yea people's shit been sitting; some people have a life, career, family, etc. If everyone could put all the bullshit aside for a few minutes, and help eachother out, Miami would be bigger and better. I don't just mean with cars, but in way of life.
> 
> Say what you want I had to fuckin vent. If I had something to say about someone, I'mma say it in there faces, without a strap, and hopefully that would open dialect to solve the problem. I ain't nobody special, just someone trying to see everyone come together. I've said some shit in the past, fought ALOT of people, but now that I look back, it made no sense, but I'm man enough to realize that i've made mistakes, and i've tried not to make the same mistakes twice.
> ...


 :thumbsup: but a :thumbsdown: because everyone is gunna wipe there ass with what you wrote even though its the truth,i lived in miami (hialeah) all my life,got my first lolo (63 impala) and from day 1 people were talkign shit when it wasnt even runing just getting worked on.I now moved to central florida and its a completely different world people actually help each other and dont start shit over the dumb shit some some miami fuckers do :uh:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 30 2006, 05:43 PM~5152166
> *When the fuck are people in miami gonna fuckin stop talking shit, stop trying to start shit, come together and just all get along. I don't go a fucking block anywhere in miami without people talking shit, I go to hialeah one person said this, another person said that. Same thing in the city, up north in opa locka, north miami, etc. What holds miami back is the people; its what people say, and what people try to do. So what your shit might be cleaner, give tips, encourage; don't talk shit. Yea people's shit been sitting; some people have a life, career, family, etc. If everyone could put all the bullshit aside for a few minutes, and help eachother out, Miami would be bigger and better. I don't just mean with cars, but in way of life.
> 
> Say what you want I had to fuckin vent. If I had something to say about someone, I'mma say it in there faces, without a strap, and hopefully that would open dialect to solve the problem. I ain't nobody special, just someone trying to see everyone come together. I've said some shit in the past, fought ALOT of people, but now that I look back, it made no sense, but I'm man enough to realize that i've made mistakes, and i've tried not to make the same mistakes twice.
> ...


man all u have 2 do is pay no mind 2 them , i dunno if i have any real shit talkers talkin about me but if i did , i could care less , ****** should know by now actions & hookin up ur car speak louder than words , ****** gotta get thru their lil fuckin peanut heads that no matter what there will always be another ***** choppin them up , this is a hobby

lemme give u a good example of what not 2 do

last night i was in the bird road hangout chillin & relaxin & then a baby lac on 24's got there & started talkin shit 2 all da other cars & w/e i aint pay any mind 2 them , then a box on 26's shows up & them ****** started arguing wit da baby lac ****** & 1 thing lead 2 another that sum dude wanted 2 shoot up da other ****** on da spot

all that shit kuz of cars , man u got me fucked up.

i like all of da montes in da game , if i see a gansta ass monte , ill will give da owner props for makin it da way it looks , im koo with most of da monte owners from clubs & solo kuz we share da type of car & info that i aint know b4 , i might find a piece or sumthing & they are lookin for it , ill hookem up & im sure they would do da same for me , thats kind of a reason i aint join a club kuz i like 2 get along with every1 & alotta clubs stay beefin with eachother.

me---> :twak: <--shit talkers


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Mar 31 2006, 03:24 AM~5154303
> *man all u have 2 do is pay no mind 2 them , i dunno if i have any real shit talkers talkin about me but if i did , i could care less , ****** should know by now actions & hookin up ur car speak louder than words , ****** gotta get thru their lil fuckin peanut heads that no matter what there will always be another ***** choppin them up , this is a hobby
> 
> lemme give u a good example of what not 2 do
> ...




i feel u homie but the bird road hangouts are a waste of time ....that shits around the corner frm my house and its full of duck azz ****** and ****** who being doing PEG LEGGED burnout in lincoln towncars and ****** always causin beef over sum stupid shit.....sum ******* just kant take competition and take shit to the heart...*by da way speakin of monte parts i got all the chrome moldings for an 87 monte ls for sale any one need pm me *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Mar 31 2006, 02:24 AM~5154303
> *man all u have 2 do is pay no mind 2 them , i dunno if i have any real shit talkers talkin about me but if i did , i could care less , ****** should know by now actions & hookin up ur car speak louder than words , ****** gotta get thru their lil fuckin peanut heads that no matter what there will always be another ***** choppin them up , this is a hobby
> 
> lemme give u a good example of what not 2 do
> ...


:uh:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 31 2006, 08:01 AM~5155373
> *i feel u homie but the bird road hangouts are a waste of time ....that shits around the corner frm my house and its full of duck azz ****** and ****** who being doing PEG LEGGED burnout in lincoln towncars and ****** always causin beef over sum stupid shit.....sum ******* just kant take competition and take shit to the heart...by day speakin of monte parts i got all the chrome moldings for an 87 monte ls for sale any one need pm me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ burnouts in lincoln towncars

i might know sum1 who needs the bumper moldings & ill hit u up if he is interested.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 30 2006, 07:43 PM~5152166
> *When the fuck are people in miami gonna fuckin stop talking shit, stop trying to start shit, come together and just all get along. I don't go a fucking block anywhere in miami without people talking shit, I go to hialeah one person said this, another person said that. Same thing in the city, up north in opa locka, north miami, etc. What holds miami back is the people; its what people say, and what people try to do. So what your shit might be cleaner, give tips, encourage; don't talk shit. Yea people's shit been sitting; some people have a life, career, family, etc. If everyone could put all the bullshit aside for a few minutes, and help eachother out, Miami would be bigger and better. I don't just mean with cars, but in way of life.
> 
> Say what you want I had to fuckin vent. If I had something to say about someone, I'mma say it in there faces, without a strap, and hopefully that would open dialect to solve the problem. I ain't nobody special, just someone trying to see everyone come together. I've said some shit in the past, fought ALOT of people, but now that I look back, it made no sense, but I'm man enough to realize that i've made mistakes, and i've tried not to make the same mistakes twice.
> ...


I THINK IT IS JUST PEOPLE WANNA BE ON TOP, AND THEY JUST GO ABOUT IT THE WRONG WAY, INSTEAD OF LETTING YOUR ACTIONS AND WORK SPEAK FOR YOURSELF, THEY SPEND MORE TIME FLAPPING THERE DICK SUCKERS. JUST HOW SHIT IS IN FLORIDA. SAME FOR PLACES LIKE HOLLYWOOOD, AND NEW YORK. JUST HOW IT ALWAYS BEEN, PEOPLE TALK SHIT TO TAKE AWAY FROM HOW FUCKED UP THEY REALLY ARE


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

ey downsouth... thats miami for ya homie, too competitive. like japsw20 says central florida a whole different story. we quick to give folks a what up when we meet em, and help em when they broke down.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

2 much fuking preachin,not enough pics....miami fest is a piece of shit..... :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 31 2006, 12:45 PM~5156978
> *ey downsouth... thats miami for ya homie, too competitive.  like japsw20 says central florida a whole different story.  we quick to give folks a what up when we meet em, and help em when they broke down.
> *


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

wut up mia wuts happening????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 31 2006, 03:12 PM~5157096
> *2 much fuking preachin,not enough pics....miami fest is a piece of shit..... :angry:
> *


TRUTH HURTS SOMETIMES :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wtf what happened to the picture posting thing its not coming up no more... :angry:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 30 2006, 10:28 PM~5153102
> *:thumbsup:  but a  :thumbsdown: because everyone is gunna wipe there ass with what you wrote even though its the truth,i lived in miami (hialeah) all my life,got my first lolo (63 impala) and from day 1 people were talkign shit when it wasnt even runing just getting worked on.I now moved to central florida and its a completely different world people actually help each other and dont start shit over the dumb shit some some miami fuckers do :uh:
> *


people can do what they want with my words, I had to say it. I been layin low for a little while now, and now that i'm trying to do something there is more bullshit.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

trying to finish a fuel injected tbi 406....










parts just sitting...


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

igot a complete elcamino front clip for sale 350.00 pm if intrested


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

WHat they DO...FUck all this Talking.... :guns:...Sonic Regal...ELEGANCE.CC &
BOULEVARD ACES S-10....











































:machinegun:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

WHat... :angry: :guns: ...BOULEVARD ACES.CC POSTED...

































:machinegun:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Pearl 71 DOnk....ELEGANCE.CC


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

More Coming Soon... :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

i dunno if its tru or not but is the uce picnic goin on next weekend?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

mia doing big things


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Apr 2 2006, 10:09 PM~5168553
> *i dunno if its tru or not but is the uce picnic goin on next weekend?
> *


dam another "supposed uce picnic,isnt that liek the fifth this year lol


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Apr 2 2006, 10:09 PM~5168553
> *i dunno if its tru or not but is the uce picnic goin on next weekend?
> *


??? :dunno: ???


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=527320]
[attachmentid=527319]
[attachmentid=527317]
[attachmentid=527316]
[attachmentid=527314] :machinegun:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:machinegun: 
[attachmentid=527331]
[attachmentid=527329]
[attachmentid=527328]
[attachmentid=527327]
[attachmentid=527326]
[attachmentid=527332]
:biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=527339]
[attachmentid=527337]
[attachmentid=527336]
[attachmentid=527335]
[attachmentid=527340]


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Coming Soon*
[attachmentid=527703]
[attachmentid=527702]
[attachmentid=527701]
[attachmentid=527699]
[attachmentid=527700]


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

Mad props to who ever painted that caddy homie!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 5 2006, 10:05 PM~5188008
> *COMING SOON
> [attachmentid=527348]
> [attachmentid=527347]
> ...



:0 :0 :0 damn you ****** ant playin no games one it comes to building clean lowriders


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:machinegun: 

[attachmentid=527396]
[attachmentid=527395]
[attachmentid=527393]
[attachmentid=527391]
[attachmentid=527390]
[attachmentid=527388]
[attachmentid=527386]
[attachmentid=527385]


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

On The Road 
[attachmentid=527403]
[attachmentid=527404]
[attachmentid=527407]
[attachmentid=527406]
[attachmentid=527405]
[attachmentid=527408]


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Also coming soon*
:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=527696]
[attachmentid=527695]
[attachmentid=527694]
[attachmentid=527697]


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

305 in tampa


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 6 2006, 01:05 AM~5188008
> *Coming Soon
> [attachmentid=527703]
> [attachmentid=527702]
> ...


HOLY CRAP , i think i jus shit myself. that shits coming out AMAZING. cant wait to see that in person. is it a blazer or a jimmy? and i see you guys are baggin it, so your going with big rims or traditionals? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT (double post)


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 5 2006, 10:56 PM~5187969
> *[attachmentid=527320]
> [attachmentid=527319]
> [attachmentid=527317]
> ...


Look at ez-l puttin in work one time for david and the boys car looks good as hell


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone headed to coquina beach easter sunday? shit gets packed with lowriders.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

i need to know if some one does 90 cadi conversions i have all the part to convert a 2 door cady pm me


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Apr 3 2006, 12:09 AM~5168553
> *i dunno if its tru or not but is the uce picnic goin on next weekend?
> *


I hasn't been decided yet,but it's not this weekend.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Apr 6 2006, 03:45 PM~5191802
> *i need to know if some one does 90 cadi conversions i have all the part to convert  a 2 door cady pm me
> *


holla at me for all your caddy needs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> Look at ez-l puttin in work one time for david and the boys car looks good as hell
> [/ THANKS ***** WE TRING TO BRING IT 4 2007 MIAMI


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Apr 6 2006, 10:29 AM~5190350
> *HOLY CRAP , i think i jus shit myself. that shits coming out AMAZING. cant wait to see that in person. is it a blazer or a jimmy? and i see you guys are baggin it, so your going with big rims or traditionals? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WAIT AN FIND OUT ***** STR8 FROM HOMESTEAD LOWLYFE BOYS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 5 2006, 10:13 PM~5188067
> *Mad props to who ever painted that caddy homie!!!
> *


THANKS PANITAD BY ME AN MY BROTHERS DANIEL AND SON LOCATED IN HOMESTEAD


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 6 2006, 05:59 PM~5192779
> *WAIT AN FIND OUT ***** STR8 FROM HOMESTEAD LOWLYFE BOYS
> *


props on ur lac....thats a gangsta ass orange....

if u have any parts or know any-1 holla at me...looking 4 reverse lights and driver side corner light thanks


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 6 2006, 06:02 PM~5192803
> *THANKS PANITAD BY ME AN MY BROTHERS  DANIEL AND SON LOCATED IN HOMESTEAD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 6 2006, 08:40 AM~5189636
> *305 in tampa
> *




THERE GOES THE ECR TRUCK


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

here is a little something of another g-body coming out soon to play in a street class ...  :cheesy: :biggrin:  . see u in miami :wave:  oh yea before i forget u know who you are


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

on the way to tampa sorry for the late pictures


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

wut type of rims are these?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt for all the painters in 305!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 5 2006, 11:56 PM~5187969
> *[attachmentid=527320]
> [attachmentid=527319]
> [attachmentid=527317]
> ...


where did you get all that gold plating done at homie?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont know how many of you know about *KIMBO* but I just found his new fight clip on the net so here it is 3-0-5


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

did u see the fight where he knocked out the guys eye out?? the people at my gym told me that shit was hangin' out the eye socket.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 9 2006, 01:40 PM~5208092
> *here is a little something of another g-body coming out soon  to play in a street class ...   :cheesy:  :biggrin:     .   see u in miami  :wave:     oh yea before i forget u know who you are
> *





*STREET CLASS* _G BODIES _ :roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Apr 9 2006, 11:41 PM~5211542
> *did u see the fight where he knocked out the guys eye out?? the people at my gym told me that shit was hangin' out the eye socket.
> *


ya I seen it that shit was nasty


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

funny *****


----------



## PuRe JoY 87 LS (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Apr 10 2006, 07:10 AM~5212137
> *STREET CLASS G BODIES  :roflmao:
> *


Watever "evil" bring it... u don't impress me *****... Just remember, I don't got shit against u, but if u wanna act like a bitch den be a bitch *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

yo purejoy87 u stay round fiu??? i seen u in sweetwater a couple of times


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

how u been BIZZY?? longtime no talk? hows the ride coming along? well stay tru g.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PuRe JoY 87 LS_@Apr 10 2006, 01:54 PM~5214652
> *Watever "evil" bring it... u don't impress me *****... Just remember, I don't got shit against u, but if u wanna act like a bitch den be a bitch *****
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Apr 10 2006, 07:10 AM~5212137
> *STREET CLASS G BODIES  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

anyone have some audio stuff for sale in miami?

i need 4x6, 6x9, and a decent amp


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PuRe JoY 87 LS_@Apr 10 2006, 01:54 PM~5214652
> *Watever "evil" bring it... u don't impress me *****... Just remember, I don't got shit against u, but if u wanna act like a bitch den be a bitch *****
> *


 Aint no one acting like a bitch . u aint got to be in impressed and u make sure u bring something to look at .but lets not forget it took me 4 MONTHS to build my regal not 6 YEARS. OH AND TRUST ME I WILL BRING IT SO START SAVING UP SOME MONEY HOMIE... 83 REGAL (TAKE SOME NOTES)WILL BE OUT.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 10 2006, 07:49 PM~5216618
> *:biggrin:
> *


 what up dirty


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2006, 07:35 PM~5216500
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 and what are u his cheerleader....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 10 2006, 09:02 PM~5216943
> *and what are u his cheerleader....
> *


and what the fuck are you? you catch beef with everyonnnnneeeeeeeeee.BTW nice job on the organic green monte (aka the zebra)


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2006, 09:04 PM~5216952
> *and what the fuck are you? you catch beef with everyonnnnneeeeeeeeee.BTW nice job on the organic green monte (aka the zebra)
> *


 no ... what u got to do is mind your buisness.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 10 2006, 09:10 PM~5216956
> *no ... what u got to do is mind your buisness.
> *


nobody is in your business buddy whats wrong with :0 :0 :0 faces,i guess you jsut take it as a offense coming from me :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2006, 09:14 PM~5216976
> *nobody is in your business buddy whats wrong with  :0  :0  :0  faces,i guess you jsut take it as a offense coming from me :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 little boy just stay out of my buisness..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

like i said i never got in your business


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 10 2006, 06:32 AM~5212299
> *ya I seen it that shit was nasty
> *


i thought he was gnna join da ufc , i heard da cop that beat him got in2 da ufc or sum fighting ring.

i saw kimbo 1ce , that muthafukka was dressed like a pimp & he came outta truck wit his logo on da side


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 10 2006, 10:42 PM~5216876
> *Aint no one acting like a bitch . u aint got to be in impressed and u make sure u bring something to look at .but lets not forget it took me 4 MONTHS to build my regal not 6 YEARS. OH AND TRUST ME I WILL BRING IT SO START SAVING UP SOME MONEY HOMIE... 83 REGAL (TAKE SOME NOTES)WILL BE OUT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Apr 10 2006, 10:49 PM~5217446
> *i thought he was gnna join da ufc , i heard da cop that beat him got in2 da ufc or sum fighting ring.
> 
> i saw kimbo 1ce , that muthafukka was dressed like a pimp & he came outta truck wit his logo on da side
> *


damn into the ufc he's good but tham ****** from the ufc got heands but you never know what can happen but thanks on that ufc news becuase this was the first time I heard about that ....good looking out homie :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2006, 09:17 PM~5216994
> *like i said i never got in your business
> *


ey i didnt see u in tampa when u comin down?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 11 2006, 08:48 PM~5222991
> *ey i didnt see u in tampa when u comin down?
> *


HEAVE, YOU SELLING THE CADDY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 11 2006, 07:48 PM~5222991
> *ey i didnt see u in tampa when u comin down?
> *


he was down these 2 past weekends.....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 11 2006, 06:48 PM~5222991
> *ey i didnt see u in tampa when u comin down?
> *


im down in miami more then I am here  i dont waste my time in LRM shows anymore


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh and keep an eye out for a new single pump in miami :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone selling cars in the Miami/Ft.Lauderdale/West Palm Area..looking for a new project to build


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 11 2006, 06:57 PM~5223048
> *HEAVE, YOU SELLING THE CADDY
> *


i dunno if sum1 gives me the money ill let it go..if not ill juss keep dumpin money on it


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 11 2006, 07:22 PM~5223128
> *im down in miami more then I am here   i dont waste my time in LRM shows anymore
> *


ill c u around  :twak:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 11 2006, 09:22 PM~5223120
> *he was down these 2 past weekends.....
> *


I think its funny how 2 guys know where eachother are at all times...... :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

lol


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

i got a donk that needs rechroming anyone know a good place here in tha mia that wont charge an arm and a leg?????????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Apr 12 2006, 10:57 AM~5226415
> *I think its funny how 2 guys know where eachother are at all times...... :uh:
> *


omg it is funny... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## str8ghtpimpin4life (Aug 9, 2005)

cleaner than can't get


----------



## str8ghtpimpin4life (Aug 9, 2005)

cleaner than this it can't get


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Apr 12 2006, 09:57 AM~5226415
> *I think its funny how 2 guys know where eachother are at all times...... :uh:
> *


i think its funyn how you call your self "the violator" :around:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 12 2006, 09:41 AM~5226274
> *ill c u around   :twak:
> *


what you want to prove how hard you are to someone???????? cause i dont ever remember starting shit with you


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

when i die i hope i get a coffin like this...


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 12 2006, 11:04 PM~5230717
> *i think its funyn how you call your self "the violator" :around:
> *


1. ask your girl why i call myself the violator...
2. what kind of name is JAPSW....wuz that stand for Just A Pussy Saying WORDS...come on *****....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Gotta Love Miami! 305 :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Str8 pimpin picnic pics


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

sorry, i cant make them smaller, ive been trying for 10 minutes.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

dam i need a digital camera, i got more pics but they look like shit, and im not gonna post any more. Hopefully someone else has better pics, cause a lot of people were taking pics, its been a while already.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

sleeper nice job on the lac it went from a bucket to chrome and candied


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 13 2006, 09:02 AM~5233202
> *sleeper nice job on the lac it went from a bucket to chrome and candied
> *


Thanks a lot bro, I appreciate your compliment.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 6 2006, 07:40 AM~5189636
> *305 in tampa
> *


WACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@Apr 12 2006, 03:20 PM~5228162
> *i got a donk that needs rechroming anyone know a good place here in tha mia that wont charge an arm and a leg?????????
> *


What about that place that advertised on EastCoastRyders dvd number 3?
Also the Chrome Man was at the tampa show heres his cell number 813-404-5575
He that light green donk with all chromed out engine bay. does plastic chrome also and gold plating. dont know his REAL name


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 12 2006, 09:22 PM~5230844
> *what you want to prove how hard you are to someone???????? cause i dont ever remember starting shit with you
> *


im done with the talkin on the computer....n like i said ill c u around.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Apr 13 2006, 07:13 AM~5232078
> *1. ask your girl why i call myself the violator...
> 2. what kind of name is JAPSW....wuz that stand for Just A Pussy Saying WORDS...come on *****....
> *



#2 thats funny shit


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NO-SELL-OUT_@Apr 13 2006, 10:32 AM~5233861
> *WACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



wtf u callin wack.....all them cars are clean as fuk...ur just a hater..oh yeah nobody uses the word wack anymore!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Apr 13 2006, 05:13 AM~5232078
> *1. ask your girl why i call myself the violator...
> 2. what kind of name is JAPSW....wuz that stand for Just A Pussy Saying WORDS...come on *****....
> *


cute... :uh:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

People always fighting in this topic. :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

any picnics going on anytime soon?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Apr 13 2006, 12:49 AM~5231718
> *when i die i hope i get a coffin like this...
> 
> 
> ...




WHEN I DIE....IM ROLLIN ON THIS! ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!

[attachmentid=536735]


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

EXECUTION Apr 10 2006, 10:42 PM | | Post #4951 

Full Member

Posts: 108
Joined: Jan 2006
Car Club: ROLLERZONLY MIA




QUOTE(PuRe JoY 87 LS @ Apr 10 2006, 01:54 PM) 
Watever "evil" bring it... u don't impress me *****... Just remember, I don't got shit against u, but if u wanna act like a bitch den be a bitch *****


Aint no one acting like a bitch . u aint got to be in impressed and u make sure u bring something to look at .but lets not forget it took me 4 MONTHS to build my regal not 6 YEARS. OH AND TRUST ME I WILL BRING IT SO START SAVING UP SOME MONEY HOMIE... 83 REGAL (TAKE SOME NOTES)WILL BE OUT. 



YO EXECUTION...OF COURSE YOUR GONNA BUILD CARS IN FOUR MONTHS...1. YOU HAVE YOUR OWN SHOP AND 2. YOU JUST KEEP SWITCHING PARTS OFF YOUR BLAZER TO ALL THE OTHER CARS DONT THINK I DONT NOTICE THAT SHIT *****....HAHA

BY THE WAY HOW MANY CLUBS YOU DONE BEEN IN THE LAST 2 YEARS...YOUR TROUBLE ***** NOBODY WANTS YOU...NOW YOU TALKIN SHITT TO LITTLE MIKEY AFTER YOU GET KICKED OUT WITH LITTLE SLEEPER BOY WHO ALL OF THE SUDDEN TALKS GRIMEY GANGSTA....GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE SLEEPER YOU JUMPER WEARING FAGAYZEE THE GREEN NINETY SIDES LOOK WAAAAAAAAAAAK HAHAHA


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 13 2006, 10:18 PM~5238135
> *WHEN I DIE....IM ROLLIN ON THIS!  ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!
> 
> [attachmentid=536735]
> *


i would go quietly in this "hurst"


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 13 2006, 10:18 PM~5238135
> *WHEN I DIE....IM ROLLIN ON THIS!   ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!
> 
> [attachmentid=536735]
> *



miami might really need 1 of these fa real kuz wit all da beef goin on down here , sum1 is bound 2 get shot soon


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ lol i liek to thank hiaballa for sarting this thread


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 14 2006, 11:01 AM~5240686
> *^ lol i liek to thank hiaballa for sarting this thread
> *


lol better believe this is the only thing holding miami lowrider scene together...lol if not it would only be lrm shows...lol but wut do i know... i dont got a car....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

yeah you would say something like that, I guess you used to know me real well when I was in your chapter. show me a pic of your car, or bike or whatever you own, cuz its real nice to come on here with a fake name and say dumb shit that you dont even know about. 

No one from uce miami kicked us out, we left the club and got into where we were supposed to be. So keep your fingers from typeing shit you dont know about.

and by the way, your more than invited to come check out the chrome on the blazer, the regal or the caddy cause you know that IMPERIAL PLATING did it. you know where we be at. youve been there before.

I love the way how you defend "lil mikey", what you can do, is go over to you boys house and help him build his car so that it comes out of street class and competes with show cars. That club isnt supposed to have street cars anyway, its supposed to be mild class and up. 

I dont EVER talk like a gangster, i dont claim to be one either. your boy mikey is the one coming on here talking ***** this and ***** that, when he dont talk like that. i know this is a waste of my time typing this shit, cause stupid kids like you that live at home with your parents hate on real lowriders.

if theres a problem with my homeboy owning a shop, then go open yours so you can stop useing that as an excuse. build a car, not a dream


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

i hope your not who i think you are.


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

I REMEMBER WHEN YOUR LITTLE WIERD ASS USED COME AROUND WEARING YOUR JUMPER WITH YOUR BUCKET 90 TO THE UCE PICNIC TALKIN BOUT IMA GET IN SOON WATCH WATCH.....HAHAHA WHAT HAPPEN TO THE DOUBLE EMBLEMS AND WINDOW GUARDS AMETUER YOU HAVE NO CREDIT TO SPEAK NEWBIE....BY THE WAY IM NOT IN UCE...I DONT EVEN FUK W/ LOLOS NO MORE IM JUST A SUPPORTER OF THE OLDSCHOOL TRUE ****** FUCKING LOSER


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I GET $_@Apr 14 2006, 10:25 AM~5240838
> *I REMEMBER WHEN YOUR LITTLE WIERD ASS USED COME AROUND WEARING YOUR JUMPER WITH YOUR BUCKET 90 TO THE UCE PICNIC TALKIN BOUT IMA GET IN SOON WATCH WATCH.....HAHAHA WHAT HAPPEN TO THE DOUBLE EMBLEMS AND WINDOW GUARDS AMETUER YOU HAVE NO CREDIT TO SPEAK NEWBIE....BY THE WAY IM NOT IN UCE...I DONT EVEN FUK W/ LOLOS NO MORE IM JUST A SUPPORTER OF THE OLDSCHOOL TRUE ******  FUCKING LOSER
> *


At that picnic you so well remember, i didnt have the same caddy i have now, i had a red 2 door idiot. 

ive been riding since 1993, you were 8 years old then. i read your a 21 year old kid.

what u riding now, a hundai?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I GET $_@Apr 14 2006, 10:25 AM~5240838
> *I REMEMBER WHEN YOUR LITTLE WIERD ASS USED COME AROUND WEARING YOUR JUMPER WITH YOUR BUCKET 90 TO THE UCE PICNIC TALKIN BOUT IMA GET IN SOON WATCH WATCH.....HAHAHA WHAT HAPPEN TO THE DOUBLE EMBLEMS AND WINDOW GUARDS AMETUER YOU HAVE NO CREDIT TO SPEAK NEWBIE....BY THE WAY IM NOT IN UCE...I DONT EVEN FUK W/ LOLOS NO MORE IM JUST A SUPPORTER OF THE OLDSCHOOL TRUE ******  FUCKING LOSER
> *



Your A *FUCKING CHEERLEADER*, i knew it.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

change your name to I GET CHEESEBURGERS


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

HEY, WHERE DID YOU GO? 
I THOUGHT YOU WERE WRITING A BOOK... 

WHERE YOU AT?

YOU GOT HUNGRY AGAIN? 

BK GOTTA A NEW DOLLAR MENU PUSSY.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Apr 14 2006, 10:41 AM~5240947
> *Your A FUCKING CHEERLEADER, i knew it.
> *


YOUR NEVER GONNA BE SHIT GROUPIE. BUILD A CAR ******.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

this is some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: anybody goin to tower shops???? :biggrin:


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

THOSE ARE SOME NICE CARS BUT NOT MINE BIG DAWG THATS DANNYS OLD SHIT


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

STUPID SHIT :uh:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

round 1...


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

SORRY BIG GUY BUT I WASNT EVEN IN THAT CLUB JUST A CLOSE FRIEND


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I GET $_@Apr 14 2006, 11:17 AM~5241244
> *SORRY BIG GUY BUT I WASNT EVEN IN THAT CLUB JUST A CLOSE FRIEND
> *



SO IF I WAS TALKING TO YOU AT THE PICNIC, WHATS YOUR NAME????


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

YOU WERENT TALKING TO ME U WERE TALKIN TO THEM AND I ASKED....POINT BLANK I DONT LIKE THE WAY U TRYING MIKEY P.S. YOU DONT KNOW ME IVE NEVER EVEN "OFFICIALLY" BROUGHT A CAR OUT MY NAME IS ERIC JUST SO YOU KNOW...THE BIGBODY I WAS TALKIN ABOUT WASNT A LOLO IT WAS 20'S GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

BUT IMA LET DANNY KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT HIM


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I GET $_@Apr 14 2006, 11:30 AM~5241370
> *YOU WERENT TALKING TO ME U WERE TALKIN TO THEM AND I ASKED....CAPTAIN SAVE A HOE</span>*. maikeys grown, he can defend himself. and his problem isnt with me, I dont got a G-body... YOU get your facts straight.
> 
> you dont know me either mutherfucker.
> ...


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

***** fuck all this internet thug bullshit I say if anyone wants to talk shit take it to the streets.......this should be called the fucking Drama Fest.......for real if any of yall ****** are so hard talking shit behind a computer take ur shit out and well really c wuzup...... :angry:


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

***** U GOT A SCARRY ASS AVATAR


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

sum1's about 2 get ...









im just tryin 2 lighten up da mood


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Apr 14 2006, 12:15 PM~5241610
> *.......this should be called the fucking Drama Fest.......*



too much time on peoples hands, damn shame, but you know HATERZ always HATE.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 14 2006, 12:25 PM~5241693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

LOOK WHO'S TALKING ABOUT TOO MUCH TIME ON PEOPLES HANDS..THE GUY WHO WENT RESEARCHED MY EVERY POST ON EVERY TOPIC


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

(its not my fault you look like an IDIOT every single time you type.) 



what a joke :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

WHATEVER DAWG I AINT WITH THIS ONLINE SOLDIER SHIT YOU KEEP DOIN YOUR RESEARCH TIME IS MONEY.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Some 1's askin 4 a real :buttkick: OR 2get :guns: I'll be here uffin: :thumbsup: Serious shit alot of ppl r gettin frustrated & angry 4 no reason, After each picnic it seems like there's new beef or some 1's gettin shot or plannin a hit. Did everybody all of a sudden become fans of ths Sopranos or some shit? I'm cool wit everybody & plan on keepin it tha way whether or not im in a club, solo, or pimpin the local mutt, DRINK A HEINEKEN & CHIIILLL OUT


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

NAW IT AINT GONNA GET TO THAT EITHER...CHILL...I KNOW REAL BEEF THIS AINT IT....


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Apr 14 2006, 12:58 PM~5241984
> *Some 1's askin 4 a real  :buttkick:  OR  2get :guns:  I'll be here  uffin:  :thumbsup:  Serious shit alot of ppl r gettin frustrated & angry 4 no reason, After each picnic it seems like there's new beef or some 1's gettin shot or plannin a hit. Did everybody all of a sudden become fans of ths Sopranos or some shit? I'm cool wit everybody & plan on keepin it tha way whether or not im in a club, solo, or pimpin the local mutt, DRINK A HEINEKEN & CHIIILLL OUT
> *



i totally agree wit u 2 da fullest

now lets get wasted


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Apr 14 2006, 02:08 PM~5241163
> *YOUR NEVER GONNA BE SHIT GROUPIE. BUILD A CAR ******.
> *



DAMM JOE NOW ALL OF A SUDDEN YOUR A GANGSTER BUT AS FAR AS I CAN REMEMBER YOUR FAR FROM A GANSTER ***** YOU PUNK QUICK TO TALK SHIT ON THE INTERNET BUT INPERSON I DONT SEE YOU YAPPIN


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

im stight with all you boyz I just wanted to say mad props to all you homies thats building new lolos for the 06!!!!lets keep 305 going in this lowrider movement


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

yall should focus all this energy on building or improving a ride, than calling people out on a website or talking shit.

99% of the time people don't do anything anyways.

the past is the past, it happened already, focus on what hasn't happened yet, and make it happen.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i know how im gonna make sum $$$$

fuk a grove and a hangout...gonna set up a boxing ring so ya'll can stop talking so much shit and handle ya'll business...best part no-1 really gets hurt just a asss whoopin...charge 5 a head to come see it :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Apr 14 2006, 03:39 PM~5242253
> *i totally agree wit u 2 da fullest
> 
> now lets get wasted
> ...



Dat's a fucked up pic...LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Made In Dade Boxing Ring, I'll Sell Beer & Liq 4 tha Low low in tha corner right next to Don King collecting tha $$$


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

i need a passenger front fender and trunk lid for a bubble caprice...color dont matter


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 14 2006, 03:40 PM~5243098
> *yall should focus all this energy on building or improving a ride, than calling people out on a website or talking shit.
> 
> 99% of the time people don't do anything anyways.
> ...


some of us are working on our cars,let the kids play online....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Apr 14 2006, 12:58 PM~5241984
> *Some 1's askin 4 a real  :buttkick:  OR  2get :guns:  I'll be here  uffin:  :thumbsup:  Serious shit alot of ppl r gettin frustrated & angry 4 no reason, After each picnic it seems like there's new beef or some 1's gettin shot or plannin a hit. Did everybody all of a sudden become fans of ths Sopranos or some shit? I'm cool wit everybody & plan on keepin it tha way whether or not im in a club, solo, or pimpin the local mutt, DRINK A HEINEKEN & CHIIILLL OUT
> *


easier said then done,if you drive a car on 13's your already starting shit with person next you for no reason. :uh: thats why miami will neevr be anything in the lowridin game.


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: .......................................................... :uh:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

HAHA THIS IS REALLY SOME FUNNY SHIT.........DONT KNOCK ANYONE ELSES SHIT TILL YOUR SHITS EITHER ON THE BUMPER OR FULLY PAINTED AND CHROMED UNDERNEATH.....IT JUST MAKES YOU LOOK BAD WHEN YOU DO


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

sorry ass DRAMA!!!


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Apr 14 2006, 01:55 PM~5242369
> *DAMM JOE NOW ALL OF A SUDDEN YOUR A GANGSTER BUT AS FAR AS I CAN REMEMBER YOUR FAR FROM A GANSTER ***** YOU PUNK QUICK TO TALK SHIT ON THE INTERNET BUT INPERSON I DONT SEE YOU YAPPIN
> *


oooohhhhhhhh shit uce grow some balls :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: ok is half time :biggrin: half time :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

LOWRIDER STREET CLASS COMIN OUT 4 MIAMI .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Apr 15 2006, 04:26 PM~5249511
> *LOWRIDER STREET CLASS COMIN OUT 4 MIAMI .
> *


lol what it do???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up ROLLERZ


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Gotta love the MIA


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Apr 14 2006, 07:12 PM~5243336
> *Made In Dade Boxing Ring, I'll Sell Beer & Liq 4 tha Low low in tha corner right next to Don King collecting tha $$$
> *


well we got kimbol already... so we gotta find another couple fighters more maybe we open a 305 boxing gym and start some boxing fights in car shows to raise money..lol. :biggrin:  

http://www.myspace.com/thedreamboy


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my new toy what do you all think. should i juice it and how many pumps


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

stankan lincoln


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

nice,looks ready for some pesco's some og adels and some cross laced zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 17 2006, 09:06 PM~5262575
> *stankan lincoln
> *


juice it!!!... my boys 79 lincoln continental is coming soon...str8 hopper. he doesnt have the opera windows like yours though


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

4 pump tht bitch!!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 17 2006, 11:09 PM~5262592
> *......... cross laced zeniths :biggrin:
> *


 x2.....juice it and kandy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 17 2006, 08:47 PM~5262542
> *my new toy what do you all think. should i juice it and how many pumps
> *


what happened to that el camino u had? that shit was nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the guy that i was buying it from changed his mind :tears


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2006, 11:03 AM~5266242
> *the guy that i was buying it from changed his mind  :tears
> *


dam i was looking forward to that one,how much was he asking for it anyways?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2006, 02:03 PM~5266242
> *the guy that i was buying it from changed his mind  :tears
> *


thats a tyght ride right there


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Apr 16 2006, 12:14 PM~5253804
> *well we got kimbol already... so we gotta find another couple fighters more maybe we open a 305 boxing gym and start some boxing fights in car shows to raise money..lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/thedreamboy
> *



hahaha who would step up 2 kimbo is my question...















***** will leave ur face like this...


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

kimbo is a bad muthafucka!!!! i seen a couple of his fights he layin ****** out dirty!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my new daily , damn this bitch eats alot of gas :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

Damn that's clean!!!Is it faster than the monte?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i hate to admit it but yes it is .


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2006, 02:59 AM~5270550
> *my new daily , damn this bitch eats alot of gas  :uh:
> *



yea tell me about it at 3.00 a gallon aint no muthafukin joke and it aint even summer yet...but it sure is fast


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

is any body going to the DUB show and how much is it to enter?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2006, 06:36 AM~5277335
> *is any body going to the DUB show and how much is it to enter?
> *


we goin to the show but i from what they told us is that its already full....but if u wanna check out the show on sunday i have some half off admission tickets...original price is 30.00 so u will pay 15.00


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone want a v6 grand nation. motor with complete harness and everything for a swap? will trade for 350


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

anybody sellin some triple gold 13's... pm me...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 20 2006, 06:44 PM~5282293
> *anyone want a v6 grand nation. motor with complete harness and everything for a swap? will trade for 350
> *


correction,will trade for a complete runing v6 or v8 (no 307's) also have a semi reinforced complete rolling chasis with drop shackles and custome uppers,extended a-arm wrapped top and bottom.with sell with motor if you want. :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

For Sale, 93 custom Big Body, car is located half hour north of Naples (Ft Myers to be exact). What is wrong with the car?? NOTHING!! Why I'm selling it?? Need the money to invest in my trucking company.. Heres what the car has:
Custom paint with gold pinstripes, new top, new interior (seats, carpet and headliner), custom Budnik steering wheel, chrome engine parts (air cleaner, valve covers, alternator, pulleys, support brackets, other parts painted and pinstriped to match car) air bag setup (2 5 gl tanks ten switches, tanks are painted and pinstriped to match car also) 14' all chrome wheels, Pioneer head unit with 3 10' RF subs (not connected), any other info PM me. Including car value I've spent over 10k, so PM REASONABLE OFFERS, no trades, thanks. Car has not seen the streets only two shows where it took 1st in class, has been stored for the past 10 months...Here is the pic of the car...


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

My bad, for some reason cant post pic, the pic is the one on my avatar or click on the link for my car domain pages...will try to post pic again..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Apr 21 2006, 04:37 PM~5287979
> *My bad, for some reason cant post pic, the pic is the one on my avatar or click on the link for my car domain pages...will try to post pic again..
> *


WHAT ARE THE NUMBERS DEE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0 chopy chop!


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Apr 21 2006, 03:35 PM~5287965
> *NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Apr 21 2006, 06:58 PM~5289121
> *NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> J/K HOW ARE YOU, YOUR WIFE AND KIDS
> *


Yeah unfortunately I have to, sometimes gotta make sacrifices...everyone is doing good, u guys need to come up and visit...say wass up to Ivan for me, u guys take care....see u soon


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

yeah we're gonna visit you soon!
i havent even been up to naples to see my family because ivan is working sundays now... not for ever though, just for a couple of months!
did you move already?


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

DUB show TommarrowW!!




:guns: 
:machinegun:


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WaTrYouSmokiN420_@Apr 22 2006, 06:59 PM~5293488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS FUCKING HILARIOUS, GOOD ASS FIND ON THAT ONE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anybody got some rear side panels for a vert g-body? its the only piece im missing,dont matter what condition just need one to wrap


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 23 2006, 01:49 AM~5295654
> *anybody got some rear side panels for a vert g-body? its the only piece im missing,dont matter what condition just need one to wrap
> *


i got some... but too bad i gotta use them for my vert gbody....lol orrrr lol i can lend you one and then we both have atleast one of the panels!....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 23 2006, 08:46 AM~5296292
> *i got some... but too bad i gotta use them for my vert gbody....lol orrrr lol i can lend you one and then we both have atleast one of the panels!....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 23 2006, 08:46 AM~5296292
> *i got some... but too bad i gotta use them for my vert gbody....lol orrrr lol i can lend you one and then we both have atleast one of the panels!....
> *


thats some gay shit :roflmao: :roflmao: u 2 late everybody got a vert gbody


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Apr 23 2006, 01:35 PM~5297394
> *thats some gay shit :roflmao:  :roflmao: u 2 late everybody got a vert gbody
> *


damnnnnnn too bad i been had mines since 03.... shitttt sucks for me by the time my cars done verts are gunna be played out... :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 23 2006, 01:13 PM~5297562
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT for evey one that's working on something new for the 06!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Apr 23 2006, 12:35 PM~5297394
> *thats some gay shit :roflmao:  :roflmao: u 2 late everybody got a vert gbody
> *


dam i guess i better sell mine then.....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

japSW20

whats your new build up going to be pimp


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 23 2006, 02:41 PM~5297741
> *japSW20
> 
> whats your new build up going to be pimp
> *


lol he's stalling on the pics!.... he dont wanna post none of the progress yet!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Apr 23 2006, 01:35 PM~5297394
> *thats some gay shit :roflmao:  :roflmao: u 2 late everybody got a vert gbody
> *


even my elcky is vert


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Apr 23 2006, 01:50 PM~5297821
> *even my elcky is vert
> *


has to be functional papa :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 23 2006, 02:53 PM~5297845
> *has to be functional papa :biggrin:
> *


works wit a hit of a switch


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 23 2006, 01:42 PM~5297748
> *lol he's stalling on the pics!.... he dont wanna post none of the progress yet!
> *


oh iight well best of luck on the build up pimp


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

shit i seen the guy knock out a guy in 2 secs with one nasty chin shot.. the kid was taken to the hospital and was there 4 days.. after that i dont know what happened. But he makes some nasty flow $$$$.



> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Apr 18 2006, 04:28 PM~5266902
> *hahaha who would step up 2 kimbo is my question...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

any one want to the dub show?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 24 2006, 02:40 PM~5304908
> *any one want to the dub show?
> *


Murphs Donk with the NEW Setup....Kandy RootBeer...22" DUB Bellagios....Blown Big Block Chevy with Nitrous.... :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Elegance CC Vert Donk on 26" DUB Esinems....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Elegance CC Sonic Regal...Kandy Fade 22" DUB Bellagios...




























Elegance CC Kandy Violet Fleetwood on 28" DUB COndos....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Clean Vert DOnk on 3 Piece 22" Asantis.....Running Motor 2....





































Real Clean Black on Black on Chrome....Running Motor.....










Clean Vert DOnk....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Impala SS on 26's.....



















Clean DUally's....



















Mystic Styles CC Lade with FIshtank on Dash.....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice 300 & Magnum...Painted by Merlins Magic.....



















Extremely Clean Vert on Budniks....










Kandy Tangerine Pontiac on 22" DUB SHaolins....










4 Door Donk...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Pair of Kandied Lincoln LS's.....Both on 22" DUB Trumps.....Painted by Sudammar..










Clean 4 Door FleetWood on 24" DUB Trumps....










Kandied MonteCarlo on 22" DUB Esinems....Miami Colors...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 24 2006, 02:58 PM~5304969
> *Murphs Donk with the NEW Setup....Kandy RootBeer...22" DUB Bellagios....Blown Big Block Chevy with Nitrous.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn he ant fuckin around :0 :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 24 2006, 06:25 PM~5305132
> *Nice 300 & Magnum...Painted by Merlins Magic.....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SHAQS 64 VERT DEDICATED TO THE HEAT


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Murphs Blown 73 Caprice....GeT YoUr MiNd RiGhT...... :0 :0 
Cadillac Seats....Guts done by Joey....Dual Carbs...
Coach Edition DOnk....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Clean Donk.....Dade County Style....  



















:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 24 2006, 10:29 PM~5307223
> *Clean Donk.....Dade County Style....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that donk is on ebay for sale for 28.000


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THIS FOR SALE ALSO ON 28" :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i have mad pics from my club but i have to resize em.....will b up soon!!!

Back 2 Back best club participation @ dub!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

how do u post pics now??? dont see the browse button


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

its on the first page its an announcement


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

gotta get them hosted then post the addres


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

Heres One FrOm the show...got a Few more pics to Upload!


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

Here's another Bad BiTcH


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

AnD aNother 1


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

This shyT is SicK . . . B M W SiniSter 6......To CrazY to EveN DesriBE


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

One Of MAnY Hoe"S aT The Show

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

CrOme BenZ....


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

PAUL pussy WALLs . . . . Jus FuCkin aroUnd! LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i just noticed paul wall look sliek bubba sparx :biggrin:


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

Mike Jones


----------



## WaTrYouSmokiN420 (Apr 1, 2006)

Gotta Give ProPs To MystiC stYlez They DiD Have some Nice CArz Out There..
Rollin had some Nice Ones Too....


Lots Of ProPs To everYone . . .


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

SEEMED LIKE A COOL SHOW... I COULDNT GO THO BUT WHATAVER. hOW MUCH WAS THE ENTRY FEE? AND ADMISSIONS?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

then some hard ass donks, i gotta finish mine soon...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Apr 27 2006, 02:22 AM~5322138
> *SEEMED LIKE A COOL SHOW... I COULDNT GO THO BUT WHATAVER. hOW MUCH WAS THE ENTRY FEE? AND ADMISSIONS?
> *


30 bucks , but alot of people printed out the coupons for half off, off the site, so alot of ppl payed 15


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

any hangouts or picnics going on? Everything seems dead or I'm going to the wrong places or at the wrong time.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

a homie street of gold c.c . holding a carshow may 6...thats the only thing I know that's comeing up.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

theres a cinco de mayo show but its up in dade city :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*street of gold c.c.*holding a carshow may 6 it *start at 7:00 PM*..it will be at PREGONEROS DE JUSTICIA 860 S.E. 12TH STREET...EVERYONE THAT BRINGS TO THE SHOW A LOWRIDER CAR OR LOWRIDER BIKE WILL RECEIVE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS. ALL CARS WILL BE JUDGED AND WINNERS WILL RECEIVE TROPHIES.

*Trophy Catagories*
Cars 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Trucks/ SUVs 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Lowrider Bikes 1st, 2nd, 3rd

*Special Awards*
Best Paint
Best Interior
Best Club (Most Members)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 28 2006, 12:57 PM~5333688
> *street of gold c.c.holding a carshow may 6 it start at 7:00 PM..it will be at  PREGONEROS DE JUSTICIA 860 S.E. 12TH STREET...EVERYONE THAT BRINGS TO THE SHOW A LOWRIDER CAR OR LOWRIDER BIKE WILL RECEIVE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS. ALL CARS WILL BE JUDGED AND WINNERS WILL RECEIVE TROPHIES.
> 
> Trophy Catagories
> ...


not a very good way to judge best club just by numbers.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm giving away for free a 91 fleetwood hood,the header panel wlth the lights and the dash these are all in decent shape . i'm cleaning out my back yard. also a 700 r4 that's a 100 bucks let me know!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 28 2006, 12:58 PM~5333697
> *not a very good way to judge best club just by numbers.
> *


*I ant in there c.c.* im just posting the info becuase I know how lots of people been waiting for a show to come up for a long time now


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 28 2006, 02:08 PM~5333743
> *I ant in there c.c. im just posting the info becuase I know how lots of people been waiting for a show to come up for a long time now
> *



I appreciate the information. Finals are over so i'm going to try and finish my ride. Hope to have it ready.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

anytime homie!!!!!I ant one of tham people that be acting all stuck up with info you know...I dont hate on anyone rides,shop,or carclub I got mad love for everyone.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

oh I forgot to tell you this last laff c.c. has a hangout every friend or saturday night.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WELL DAMN, HOW ABOUT FOR PEOPLE THAT DRIVE FROM JACKSONVILLE, CAN A BROTHER GET A BITE TO EAT, AND SOME CORONA'S


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got a complete grand national motor with wiring harness and computer for sale or trade for a clean 231 or any v8,will deliver if the deal is right.Runs strong,boost hard :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

3.8 v6 for sale kandy block, all parts are chrome and gold.... i have evrything except a starter and alternator.... bracekts are chrome and gold..... chrome pulleys one is two toned chrome and gold.... molded exhaust manifolds in chrome, timing chain cover is chrome.. gold water pump... chrome fan....


























if anyone interested make offers i got more pics pm me and ill send them...

solddddd....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fai...icture_0325.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fai...icture_0324.jpg









my 71 impala for sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm selling my donk is lifted for 24's if any body is interested let me know


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 29 2006, 05:47 PM~5340377
> *i'm selling my donk is lifted for 24's if any body is interested let me know
> *


Oscar, how much you lookin 2 get for it? let me know homie


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*WANNADANCE*

last laff hangout is every saturday on LEJUNE RD AND 9 ST EAST HIALEAH ON the backside of the BK AN TACO BELL, theres also a discount auto parts on the corner and across the street theres a blockbuster.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 29 2006, 04:38 PM~5340355
> *http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fai...icture_0325.jpg
> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fai...icture_0324.jpg
> 
> ...


damn thats clean if I only had the money :biggrin: but I know it will sale fast becuase who in miami don't like donks.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i guess no body wants a 71 donk lifted for 24's in the m.i.a. for only 3000.


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

shit your giving that car away the lift is worth that without the car


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got this 64 impala steering wheel... i will trade for a 63 impala steering wheel if anyone interested let me know.... i also have some weird steering wheel that came on my 63 a few people have told me it was an original option from the dealer back then...i dont know if it was but i dont like it... ill sell that one too...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres the show haitian-305-hopper was talking about

Registration is Free and everyones who brings a car or bike will get free food 










Trophy Catagories:
Cars 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Trucks/ SUVs 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Lowrider Bikes 1st, 2nd, 3rd

Special Awards:
Best Of Show
Special Intrest
Best Paint
Best Interior
Best Club (Most Members) 

All cars that are gonna enter please be there before 8:30
All clubs invited to show what they got!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 1 2006, 11:55 AM~5349136
> *i got this 64 impala steering wheel... i will trade for a 63 impala steering wheel if anyone interested let me know.... i also have some weird steering wheel that came on my 63 a few people have told me it was an original option from the dealer back then...i dont know if it was but i dont like it... ill sell that one too...
> 
> 
> ...


Weird wheel? post it i cant wait to see this. Is it the Wood wheel for 1964? that was the only optional wheel I know of.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ yea its a wood wheel


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 1 2006, 12:18 PM~5349894
> *heres the show haitian-305-hopper was talking about
> 
> Registration is Free and everyones who brings a car or bike will get free food
> ...


good looking out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

How are you going to have a car show at night time...
7pm :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 1 2006, 10:51 PM~5353567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow a righthand drive 63 rag that looks exactly like my homeboy D's. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2006, 08:57 PM~5353643
> *Wow a righthand drive 63 rag that looks exactly like my homeboy D's.  :biggrin:
> *


JDM!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

yo everybody eastcoastryders vol.4 is out today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

yo is anyone saleing anything under(g-body,caprice,caddy) $1500 that runns??if so pm me thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 1 2006, 10:51 PM~5353567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its was jus gonna be a lil event just to chill and spend a saturday night but to make it more intresting we decided to make it a show...there wit be 14 awards given.......Go and repp ur club!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lolololol javy next time make sure you DONT flip the car picture....


and i know some one selling a regal for 1500 its pretty clean except on of the fenders needs to be replaced and the doors got a lil bit of rust on the bottom....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 2 2006, 10:06 AM~5356083
> *lolololol javy next time make sure you DONT flip the car picture....
> and i know some one selling a regal for 1500 its pretty clean except on of the fenders needs to be replaced and the doors got a lil bit of rust on the bottom....
> *



i didnt flip it the guy who did the flyers did... i didnt realize it till like 3 days after we had them...lol....whats up with the pearls??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i need them... i gotta get you some containers matter fact ill tell my om to buy some so i wont forgettt


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 29 2006, 08:36 PM~5340996
> *WANNADANCE
> 
> last laff hangout is every saturday on LEJUNE RD AND 9 ST EAST HIALEAH ON the backside of the BK AN TACO BELL, theres also a discount auto parts on the corner and across the street theres a blockbuster.
> *


THANKS I'VE MET SOME OF THEM ALREADY. THEY ARE COOL PEOPLE.


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

everybody go and vote for CERTIFIED GANGSTER VS. V MAX 63 
post pics if u have  :biggrin: :biggrin: on that post


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

oh iight than thats kool...once I get a fuckin ride I"ll be at all the hangout's chillin with you boyz...thanks erick I'll hit you up later about the regal.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

Can some one tell me is this a good deal.... is $3500 stight to lift a box chevy capric+24"spokes with tires..is that a good package deal?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

big spokes are caca they bend,get loose and leak.cant fake the funk


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FUCK BIG RIMS LOL...13'S AND 14'Z LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got a reinforced rolling fram with reinforced a-arms,and dropped mounts in the rear.Also got a 38" mirror glass sunroof and a grand national motor for sell

all of this is for a g-body :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

also got a brand new back windows for regal,quarter windows and the trim around the back window and column trim


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 2 2006, 06:04 PM~5359406
> *FUCK BIG RIMS LOL...13'S AND 14'Z LOL
> *


lol....I like lowriders & big rim shit :biggrin: but I was asking for my boy he just got a box that bitch clean he only payed $800


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i had given up and was ready to sell my cutty a couple weeks ago....had to put my shit for sale...but something told me to hold back and keep my car...so here is lil sneak preview of one of my *real deal *gold pieces.. the cutty will be done i fuk it ama buil it.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 2 2006, 09:47 PM~5360200
> *i had given up and was ready to sell my cutty a couple weeks ago....had to put my shit for sale...but something told me to hold back and keep my car...so here is  lil sneak preview of one of my  real deal gold pieces.. the cutty will be done i fuk it ama buil it.
> *


Thank god, don't give up man... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 2 2006, 08:47 PM~5360200
> *i had given up and was ready to sell my cutty a couple weeks ago....had to put my shit for sale...but something told me to hold back and keep my car...so here is  lil sneak preview of one of my  real deal gold pieces.. the cutty will be done i fuk it ama buil it.
> *


thats koo that u aint sell it , i didnt want 2 be the only g-body in the hood :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 2 2006, 11:47 PM~5360200
> *i had given up and was ready to sell my cutty a couple weeks ago....had to put my shit for sale...but something told me to hold back and keep my car...so here is  lil sneak preview of one of my  real deal gold pieces.. the cutty will be done i fuk it ama buil it.
> *



all that work and u wanted 2 sell it...dont give up home u almost there.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any uncut big body's for sale...holla at me!!!!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 2 2006, 07:41 PM~5359301
> *big spokes are caca they bend,get loose and leak.cant fake the funk
> *


he aint lying, and dont get any kind of motor and rearend work cause my back 22in spokes got all fucked up.....

when they roll all your hear is ticks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 3 2006, 05:28 PM~5365180
> *he aint lying, and dont get any kind of motor and rearend work cause my back 22in spokes got all fucked up.....
> 
> when they roll all your hear is ticks
> *


lol how many times you seen them blackboys and crack eads tryin to sell loose 22's with tires for drt cheap. lol


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 3 2006, 05:28 PM~5365180
> *he aint lying, and dont get any kind of motor and rearend work cause my back 22in spokes got all fucked up.....
> 
> when they roll all your hear is ticks
> *


lol well thanks for the info I'll tell my homeboy that...I tryed to get him into lolos but he all about thams donk's on 24" but anywas thanks again.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 3 2006, 07:25 PM~5365865
> *lol how many times you seen them blackboys and crack eads tryin to sell loose 22's with tires for drt cheap. lol
> *


damn why it got to be a black guy for :biggrin: lol how you been man are you back in miami?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 3 2006, 07:40 PM~5366002
> *damn why it got to be a black guy for  :biggrin: lol how you been man are you back in miami?
> *


negative.miami is nice but living out int he country is also nice :biggrin: I could work in peace in my barn/shop with no nosy neigbors or jackers


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 3 2006, 07:47 PM~5366062
> *negative.miami is nice but living out int he country is also nice :biggrin: I could work in peace in my barn/shop with no nosy neigbors or jackers
> *


hell ya I feel you on tham jackers I dont even live in the hood(north miami beach)some guy had a clean regal on 22" 2 blocks away from my house tham jackboys took his shit he got it back 3 weeks later every thing was gone.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

HOW CAN I POST PICS I DONT SEE THE BROWSE ICON NO MORE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

load it in photobucket.com den copy the


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

anybody got a 4.3 265 i thinkchevy engine...(NOT A 5.7 350) to fit a caprice??? pm me asap!!! im also looking for some 13" triple golds... PM ME!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 4 2006, 08:06 AM~5367545
> *anybody got a 4.3  265 i thinkchevy engine...(NOT A 5.7 350) to fit a caprice??? pm me asap!!! im also looking for some 13" triple golds... PM ME!!!
> *



its 4.3 285....and yea if u can find my old bubble in a junkyard u can find that engine and it has all brand new ac from da chevy dealer...those things arent 2 bad in gas


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks. now i know how to put up the pics. heres the powder coat work


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

well there ya go ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

tight work,did you split the belly? cause the bumper supports look liek this \ /


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 4 2006, 11:17 AM~5368919
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good...atleast we see some one's doing things right..... lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

YES I SPLIT THE SHIT OUT THE BELLY THATS WHY THE BUMPER SHOCKS ARE POINT TOWARDS 1-75 ANT THE OTHER TO THE PALMETO.LMAO...

AND THANKS ERIC...CANT BELIEVE I PUT MY SHIT UP FOR SALE AMA JUST BUILD IT AND HAVE FUN ON SUNDAYS WITH IT. 

HOW ABOUT THOSE FUCKING 305 MIAMI HEAT MOTHEFUCKAS!!!BOUT TIME THEY STEP UP


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 4 2006, 10:02 AM~5368432
> *its 4.3 285....and yea if u can find my old bubble in a junkyard u can find that engine and it has all brand new ac from da chevy dealer...those things arent 2 bad in gas
> *


yea i wasnt sure if it was 265 or 285...i bet the engines gone on that caprice...and tha interior too lol.urs wasnt a police car right???? well imma go 2 junkyards to try 2 find an engine. thanks homie

btw anybody who reinforces...im gonna take off my engine and want 2 reinforce my crossmember...anyone who can do it pm me with a price...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

NAH MY CAR WASNT A COP CAR IT CAME FROM HAINES CITY RIGHT ABOVE TAMPA


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody need parts for a 93-96 fleetwood holla at me ....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: or p.m


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 5 2006, 06:53 AM~5374349
> *NAH MY CAR WASNT A COP CAR IT CAME FROM HAINES CITY RIGHT ABOVE TAMPA
> *


thats my neigborhood :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 5 2006, 06:50 AM~5373955
> *yea i wasnt sure if it was 265 or 285...i bet the engines gone on that caprice...and tha interior too lol.urs wasnt a police car right???? well imma go 2 junkyards to try 2 find an engine. thanks homie
> 
> btw anybody who reinforces...im gonna take off my engine and want 2 reinforce my crossmember...anyone who can do it pm me with a price...
> *


why not just go ahead and drop in an LT1?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ people think 350's are made of gold these days.....BTW have regal parts for sale

-factory electric mirrored glass sunroof (complete roof)
-quarter windows and brand new back window
-rear interior panels(lower panel and sail panel in black)
-Grand national motor complete with harness and ecm- pending..
-Grand national and t-type emblems (whole car)


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 5 2006, 08:11 PM~5377785
> *^ people think 350's are made of gold these days.....BTW have regal parts for sale
> 
> -factory electric mirrored glass sunroof (complete roof)
> ...


na they not made of gold, but ive had a 4.3 and an LT1 bubble. 4.3 is a good motor, but the LT1 is alot funner to drive.

Me personally, i prefer TBI


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yea def. pic a 350 over anything else. here is the pics of th epanels and roof.


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 4 2006, 11:17 AM~5368919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 danny aint fuckin around them haters gonna be hurtin


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 5 2006, 07:06 PM~5377758
> *why not just go ahead and drop in an LT1?
> *


i want a lighter engine....doesnt the 350 weigh more than the 285??? plus its more gas efficient lol


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 4 2006, 10:17 AM~5368919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 comin out thight cant wait to see done.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 got pics of the show last night????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 5 2006, 09:13 PM~5377797
> *na they not made of gold, but ive had a 4.3 and an LT1 bubble. 4.3 is a good motor, but the LT1 is alot funner to drive.
> 
> Me personally, i prefer TBI
> *



Yes alot funner....but alot more expensive.....


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 6 2006, 01:01 PM~5381094
> *i want a lighter engine....doesnt the 350 weigh more than the 285???  plus its more gas efficient lol
> *


if you have bags the swap from a 4.3 to a 5.7 won't affect much, if anything you might have to raise your PSI slightly, but no big deal.

as far as fuel efficency, the 4.3 and 5.7 are both V8's, so there not going to get the same gas mileage as a honda, but again the difference won't be much. Gas mileage would depend on how you drive it.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 8 2006, 12:11 PM~5389883
> *if you have bags the swap from a 4.3 to a 5.7 won't affect much, if anything you might have to raise your PSI slightly, but no big deal.
> 
> as far as fuel efficency, the 4.3 and 5.7 are both V8's, so there not going to get the same gas mileage as a honda, but again the difference won't be much. Gas mileage would depend on how you drive it.
> *



yes but how could u have an LT1 and not want 2 punch it


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 8 2006, 09:11 AM~5389883
> *if you have bags the swap from a 4.3 to a 5.7 won't affect much, if anything you might have to raise your PSI slightly, but no big deal.
> 
> as far as fuel efficency, the 4.3 and 5.7 are both V8's, so there not going to get the same gas mileage as a honda, but again the difference won't be much. Gas mileage would depend on how you drive it.
> *


4.3's are v6 & there is a big difference between a 350 & a 262 when it comes 2 gas mileage .


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

anyone want to the car show?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 8 2006, 01:52 PM~5390815
> *anyone went to the car show?
> *


yeah, it was a really good outcome....i will post pics later tonight.....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

iight thats kool


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

hey im selling the following in the miami area local

-1 450c vi air compressor
-2 2600 dual port 4 ply 1/2" contitech bags
-2 2600 single port 1/2" contitech bags
- 8 superflow 300 psi rated valves
- 4 450 Gc Extreme valves
- 1/2" airline
- 10 red Switchbox With Chrome Switch Extensions
-1 nitrogen bottle i think its a 304 or 306

shoot me offers... im looking at 800 obo local in miami

or any parts of my caprice....pm me


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 8 2006, 11:15 AM~5389904
> *yes but how could u have an LT1 and not want 2 punch it
> *


look at gas prices....


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@May 8 2006, 11:31 AM~5390010
> *4.3's are v6 & there is a big difference between a 350 & a 262 when it comes 2 gas mileage .
> *


4.3 are V8, also known as the L99, almost identical to the Lt1, just a smaller displacement


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

sellin sum 14's chrome wires... $100 with stocks...theyre chrome they got rust but are soldier rims... NEVER LEAKED,NO LOOSE SPOKES AWESOME RIMS JUST RUSTED...good for bucket hoppers

also selling a used clifford intelliguard 9000q for $80


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

305!!!!lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 8 2006, 06:54 PM~5392615
> *hey im selling the following in the miami area local
> 
> -1 450c vi air compressor
> ...


Interested in your valves....what you looking to get?

Interested in the bags aswell if they are new.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 8 2006, 05:11 PM~5392715
> *4.3 are V8, also known as the L99, almost identical to the Lt1, just a smaller displacement
> *


well i just found out that there are 2 different chevy 4.3's , my car comes with the stock 4.3 v6 from 1988 , but i aint know u were talkin about the bubble engines. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2006, 08:09 PM~5393527
> *Interested in your valves....what you looking to get?
> 
> Interested in the bags aswell if they are new.
> *


which valves the 8 superflow, or the 4 gcs, or all 12??
and this is a used setup... ill take 700 for the whole setup..i got 2 10 gallon tanks but are welded in the trunk of my car..i also got brackets...and gauge that reads up to 600 psi


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 8 2006, 08:09 PM~5392706
> *look at gas prices....
> *



I HAVE BEEN AND THEY DONT SEEM 2 BE GETTING LOWER


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 8 2006, 02:52 PM~5390815
> *anyone want to the car show?
> *


Yes I went and they did an awsome job  waaay more people then excpected cant wait for next years


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 1 2006, 10:31 PM~5352859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 8 2006, 07:52 PM~5393423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stop eating shit, Hurry up and finish building it. If you need help don't hesitate to call a *****.
Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 9 2006, 12:43 PM~5396259
> *Stop eating shit, Hurry up and finish building it. If you need help don't hesitate to call a *****.
> Looking good  :thumbsup:
> *



I second that...if u need some bodys to move around that frame or for watever holla at me......


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@May 9 2006, 06:56 AM~5395534
> *Yes I went and they did an awsome job  waaay more people then excpected cant wait for next years
> *


I'll be there next year for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Before i post pics of the show i would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders that went. Elegance, Mystik Styles, Last Laff, Last Judgement, Straight Pimpin, and Rollin......

Next year the event will be held at a bigger location and will have more catagories and trophies... Hope to see u Next Year!!!
(Sorry for the pics there a lil blurry)


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 9 2006, 07:03 AM~5395259
> *which valves the 8 superflow, or the 4 gcs, or all 12??
> and this is a used setup... ill take 700 for the whole setup..i got 2 10 gallon tanks but are welded in the trunk of my car..i also got brackets...and gauge that reads up to 600 psi
> *


How much for the set of 8 valves or all 12 valves.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

shoot me an offer.. 300 for all 12 
im also selling a reinforced differential for bubble caprices...and extended 1" uppers for sale for bubble caprice also..shoot me offers


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 9 2006, 07:57 AM~5395371
> *I HAVE BEEN AND THEY DONT SEEM 2 BE GETTING LOWER
> *


i found a citgo in homestead with premium for 2.99 a gallon.....

i can have fun in my stroked bubble now


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 9 2006, 03:40 PM~5397702
> *shoot me an offer.. 300 for all 12
> im also selling a reinforced differential for bubble caprices...and extended 1" uppers for sale for bubble caprice also..shoot me offers
> *


is the bubble totaled?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

l0lz naw the bubbles not totaled, the front right fender is dented ugly...the front bumper is cracked of parking to low and it hits the yellowparking things, and the hood has a couple of dents here and there. i just need all the money possible i can get out it feel me


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

WHUDDUAP TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY IN MIAMI FL.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam look like a good turno out at that lil show :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

That's a nice Cutt dog... 
just a little overboard on the stripping in my opinion


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 9 2006, 05:36 PM~5398862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I heard someone talking about you choping of the top on a nother topic but damn I was thing tham ****** was just talking shit you choped that bitch for real :0  :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

Was there anyone hopping out there at the show


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 9 2006, 10:24 PM~5400172
> *damn I heard someone talking about you choping of the top on a nother topic but damn I was thing tham ****** was just talking shit you choped that bitch for real  :0    :biggrin:
> *


better believe itttttt..... :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 9 2006, 10:43 AM~5396259
> *Stop eating shit, Hurry up and finish building it. If you need help don't hesitate to call a *****.
> Looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


ok ummm.....HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 9 2006, 11:26 PM~5400193
> *Was there anyone  hopping out there at the show
> *


nope...... Kenny from B&C was gonna go but couldnt last minute.......Dont miss next year cause there will be hoppers out......  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+May 9 2006, 10:43 PM~5400631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hell ya I'll be out there next year :biggrin: you know a ***** ant got a ride yet but it's comeing vary soon*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT cabrones :cheesy:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 10 2006, 12:01 AM~5400712
> *ok  ummm.....HELP!!!!!!!!!
> *


When??? you got my # call me up Danny boy


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 10 2006, 09:37 PM~5406311
> *When??? you got my # call me up Danny boy
> *


forsure homie....im always bymyself working on it in the garage so ima hit you up next time...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

IM SELLING A CENTER LINK IN GOLD...NOT THAT ELECTROPLATED GOLD SHIT ...REAL DEAL SO PM ME IF YOU GOT A GBODY..FOR SOME REASON I GOT IT OFF A MONTE LS AND DIDNT FIT THE CUTTY...AND I PAID FOR IT ALREADY SO SOMEONE PLEASE BUY THIS SHIT OFF ME!!!!!!!!!!!LMAO DALE HIT ME UP


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

YA'LL BOIS LOVE TO TALK SHIT!! ALOT MORE "ELECTROPLATED GOLD" COMING SOON. BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT PINK REGAL AND THAT LS ELCO.!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

my homeboy asked me to post a sneak peek of his 59 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 9 2006, 05:07 PM~5398696
> *WHUDDUAP TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY IN MIAMI FL.
> 
> 
> ...


WUZZA DAWG.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Just Another Pic


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

tyt work on that impy...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

The front next imgoing to do the interior and finish the engine chrome and details


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

PINK86REGAL 
any sneak peeks of the hopper!!!I all ready know that shit is going to be clean as fuck and kandy the fuck out becuase you boyz build nice clean lolos!!!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@May 11 2006, 07:28 PM~5412513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks solid is it a 4 door?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DO ANY OF YOU BOYZ KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO THIS VART & WHO PAINTED IT


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 11 2006, 08:36 PM~5413054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I havent seen that car in a minute....All I know is that he has a Slammed Kandied F-350 Dually now with the vert painted on the trunk with the Haiti & American Flag....Extra Extra Extra Wet 2...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Airbag Setup Still For Sale....$600...TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 12 2006, 07:12 AM~5414536
> *Airbag Setup Still For Sale....$600...TTT
> *


whats up on them valves how much for the 8 or all 12?


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

*Yo I got a 4 sell some stuff i got some brand new 13's purple and gold spokes.chrome dish. 1985 cadillac eldorado top w/everything you need for it. And some 5 lug 24's with ok tires. Holla at me if your interested. And a brand new piston pump assembly.*


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

*Yo I got a 4 sell some stuff i got some brand new 13's purple and gold spokes.chrome dish. 1985 cadillac eldorado top w/everything you need for it. And some 5 lug 24's with ok tires. Holla at me if your interested. And a brand new piston pump assembly.*


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

ANYBODY BUILDIN A DECENT LIL ENGINE THAT GOT SOME POWER GOIN INTO A G-BODY???? I GOT A 8.5 GRAND NATIONAL REAR END WITH 3:42 GEARS AND A TIGHT ASS POSI...READY TO BOLT IN AND MAKE A BLAST!...$700.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOSTIN_V6_@May 12 2006, 12:34 PM~5416536
> *ANYBODY BUILDIN A DECENT LIL ENGINE THAT GOT SOME POWER GOIN INTO A G-BODY???? I GOT A 8.5 GRAND NATIONAL REAR END WITH 3:42 GEARS AND A TIGHT ASS POSI...READY TO BOLT IN AND MAKE A BLAST!...$700.
> *


i also have a grand motor for sale,perfect combo :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 11 2006, 08:51 PM~5413178
> *I havent seen that car in a minute....All I know is that he has a Slammed Kandied F-350 Dually now with the vert painted on the trunk with the Haiti & American Flag....Extra Extra Extra Wet 2...
> *


oh shit thanks man your talking about the blue kandy dually :biggrin: I dident know if he was the owner of that car well thanks for that 411


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 12 2006, 06:25 AM~5414569
> *whats up on them valves how much for the 8 or all 12?
> *


hey for the 8 superflow valves im askin $140 or all 12 $220 let me know


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Sorry man i gotta sell the whole thing together.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

i was drivinv to my brothers crib and found this for sale its a 1956 ford victoria
he wants $14500 i got his number if anybody wants it its 786 587 3428 he said it has no rust and form what i looked at it doesnt
here are some pics i took


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ye the 59 is a 4 dr


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@May 12 2006, 03:40 PM~5416865
> *hey for the 8 superflow valves im askin $140 or all 12 $220 let me know
> *


Post a pic of the Super Flows. They look like this?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

naw ill post a pic of them...ive seen the 3/8th superflow valves on ebay though lemme get a pic


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

the superflow valves look like this









these are the valves except mine are 1/2" those are 3/8"superflow valves


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Apr 14 2006, 09:54 AM~5240635
> *i would go quietly in this "hurst"
> 
> 
> ...


i wish i had a culass hurst that motherfuckers tite


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elevenwayz_@May 13 2006, 04:08 PM~5422953
> *i wish i had a culass hurst that motherfuckers tite
> *



I wish i had this bitch!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Feb 8 2006, 05:00 PM~4805598
> *MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


tha mc is tite homie


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elevenwayz_@May 13 2006, 04:07 PM~5423224
> *tha mc is tite homie
> *


WES KRACKIN ElevenWayz


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Anybody looking for a vert top from a 85 eldorado got everything. quarter windows,everything electrical,motor,everything. Write back and let me know if interested. Very rare top to find 2,000 or best offer.


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

I also got some 13's purple and gold spokes gold spinner and chrome hub brand new rims w/tires. NEVER BEEN USED. $600 firm I'll post pic's if interested.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@May 13 2006, 08:03 PM~5424000
> *I also got some 13's purple and gold spokes gold spinner and chrome hub brand new rims w/tires. NEVER BEEN USED. $600 firm I'll post pic's if interested.
> *


 pics please


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

No problem I'll get the pic.'s tonite


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got my copy of ecr vol.4 that sht is crazy!!! mad props to all yall boyz from elegance c.c.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Uce Miami picnic June 11.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

CENTER LINK FOR SALE FOR GBODY IN GOLD AND ALSO READY FOR A SPLIT BELLY $150.oo. I NEVER PUT IT ON THE CAR AND READY TO USE.

$150.00


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

91 BUBBLE 4 $ALE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254907


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

how do you post pic.s here


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

any one knows how to post up pics.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@May 17 2006, 05:53 PM~5447331
> *any one knows how to post up pics.
> *


have to get them hosted then post the


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/ROSELYNN%20GALLEGSOS/My%20Documents/Baby%20Danny%20017.jpg


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

sorry imma rookie


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Any body wanna see the pix of the rims i got for sell the purple spokes leave your e-mail on pm and i send it to you asap. I'm having problem to post them on ebay


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@May 17 2006, 07:15 PM~5447461
> *Any body wanna see the pix of the rims i got for sell the purple spokes leave your e-mail on pm and i send it to you asap. I'm having problem to post them on ebay
> *


what it do mandy?


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@May 17 2006, 06:10 PM~5447440
> *sorry imma rookie
> *


yo wuzzup man

lol tell me who i sound like getting beat up "oo uh ee uh oh oo ee oo uh" & then the sandals are flying

email me the pic & i will upload it for u

[email protected]


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

wuz-up bear what they do?


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

That's shit funny oh,a,oh,a,oh,oh,oh.a. And the sandals flying every where..!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt.....got sum extended arms for sale 1" to fit b-bodies...for sale$100


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

***1995 TOWN CAR FOR SALE - ORLANDO, FLORIDA***

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=262137


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

maanndy, q bola???? hit me up cuz


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@May 12 2006, 12:16 PM~5416425
> *Yo I got a 4 sell some stuff i got some brand new 13's purple and gold spokes.chrome dish. 1985 cadillac eldorado top w/everything you need for it. And some 5 lug 24's with ok tires. Holla at me if your interested. And a brand new piston pump assembly.
> *


*

the reason they look like that is because they got wd40 on them so the gold wont rust

$600 firm , if u are interested pm sweatit21












































*


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

anybody know the day & location of the uce picnic?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 goin to the slip n slide car show next weekend


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i dont think wd40 and gold go well together.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 20 2006, 09:00 PM~5465549
> *i dont think wd40 and gold go well together.
> *


actually... it does.... we clean the all golds on the lime green caddy wit it and it hasnt effected them at all....but what i have seen is people that drenche they rims in wd40 so much it tends too loosen the nipples up and get the crackeling sound on the spokes as you ride....lol i seen this happen alot years ago...when people would spray them down wit wd40 and just clean em on weekends to ride out...lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

anybody know the address to the elegance shop????


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

also anybody know where to get a chrome steering column for a 73 caprice???


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

is anyone selling an 87 front clip for a cutty?.... if so plz p.m me the info thankz


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@May 21 2006, 03:43 PM~5468314
> *anybody know the address to the elegance shop????
> *


Damn that's fucked up I've been there alot but I don't know the address...
I know it's on N.W. 54th St. between 27th avenue and the train tracks (Lejeune).


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@May 19 2006, 09:42 PM~5460469
> *anybody know the day & location of the uce picnic?
> *


June 11


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@May 21 2006, 02:43 PM~5468314
> *anybody know the address to the elegance shop????
> *


Are you talking about Elegance Interior??? If so it's on NW 103rd Between 27th Ave & 22nd Ave....If your talking about Elegance Car Club's Shop AKA American Collision than its on NW 54th ST between 32nd Ave AKA Douglas RD & 42nd Ave AKA Legeune RD....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yea elegance exact adress is 3500 nw 54street


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

aiight fo'sho good lookin on tha address anybody know how much them elegance boys throwin down that candy for???? im thinkin bout painting my donk candy blue maybe with a checker flag


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

and i need someone to rechrome the bumpers and most of the trim


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> aiight fo'sho good lookin on tha address anybody know how much them elegance boys throwin down that candy for???? im thinkin bout painting my donk candy blue maybe with a checker flag
> 
> Nice Donk.....Holla at Rod on Here..."4THAHATERZ"....He will most likely tell you that he needs to see the car for an estimate....I can tell you u better have atleast $3800....And that's where it most likely starts....Depends on Body Work and What u Want...Just stop by the Shop for an Estimate


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Will u sell the Donk?? :biggrin:


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> > aiight fo'sho good lookin on tha address anybody know how much them elegance boys throwin down that candy for???? im thinkin bout painting my donk candy blue maybe with a checker flag
> >
> > Nice Donk.....Holla at Rod on Here..."4THAHATERZ"....He will most likely tell you that he needs to see the car for an estimate....I can tell you u better have atleast $3800....And that's where it most likely starts....Depends on Body Work and What u Want...Just stop by the Shop for an Estimate
> 
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anyone sellin a 87-88 cutlass front?? i need one asap
any info let me know, thanks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone selling a small block?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

3 more games....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

THE PISTONS CAN SUCK MY DICK THIS YEAR...IF THERE WAS A DETROIT FEST ILL PUT A HUGE DICK ACROSS THEIR LINK..LMAO


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

AND LETS NOT FORGET ABOUT THEM DOLPHINS ....OK SORRY NOW BACK TO OUR LOWRIDER SUBJECT.LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody need a Continental Kit or parts for a bigbody caddy 93-96 p.m  :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@May 24 2006, 12:37 PM~5487632
> *anybody need a  Continental Kit  or parts for a bigbody caddy 93-96 p.m   :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN FOR A CONTI. KIT. U GOT PICS, AND HOW MUCH?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@May 22 2006, 06:31 PM~5475718
> *aiight fo'sho good lookin on tha address anybody know how much them elegance boys throwin down that candy for???? im thinkin bout painting my donk candy blue maybe with a checker flag
> 
> 
> ...


I use to own that donk, i regret selling it. Last i heard it ended up in Richmond Heights to a dope boy


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 24 2006, 02:51 PM~5488038
> *I use to own that donk, i regret selling it. Last i heard it ended up in Richmond Heights to a dope boy
> *


you use to own this donk???? lol thats crazy well its just been parked for about a year until i bought it. the ***** i bought it from wasent a dope boy but i bought it in south miami heights. but if this is the same donk thats crazy


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

BeAcH BoUnD MuThA-FuCkAz :0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

86MiAMoNtE 

yo mad props on that donk that shit clean!!!keep a ***** updated on what you do to it


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 26 2006, 01:49 AM~5499023
> *86MiAMoNtE
> 
> yo mad props on that donk that shit clean!!!keep a ***** updated on what you do to it
> *


Fo'Sho


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

MIAMI BLVD ACES reppin' in San Antonio, TX LRM SUPER SHOW


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

<<<<<<<< TO YALL BOYZ THAT EVER LOOKED OUT FOR ME >>>>>>>

*I just wanted to say I hope all yall boyz be safe this weekend!!!!!!!!I know yall boyz never meet me & all but most of yall ***** are fuckin mad kool so I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that helped a ***** out with diffrent info on shops-hangout & soo on but anyways Yesterday I got my high school diploma It was tight walking across that stage in front of all tham people but anywas I just wanted to say thanks to you yall boyz becuase you dont even know this but this topic keeped my ass off thsese street's for geting into the wrong things!!!!I know some of you my say im soft or Im a bitch for posting(it's ok becuase I got hands dont get it twisted I ant a fuck *****) this but I wanted yall boyz to know every time I look at some of yall cars that shit real dose motivat me me even more to do something with my life.I p.m. lots of you ***** & you guys wayz mad kool about lots of thangs I even asked some of you guys what you do for a liveing & yall told me some of yall work 9 to 5 some of yall have yall owne shop & lol I ant going to say who but he be on the block here & there lol like I said I ant going to say any name!!!!I ant buting anyone on blasted* :biggrin: 


now that IM done with school I should by something hopefully in july I know that i said i was get a ride before but my mine was so much on school I was like fuck the car but anywas it's comeing...my shit will just be a clean daily driver I ant like some of yall boyz who's crazy about who has this or that better than the next ***** plus my $$$$$$ ant tight like plus I need the money for tech school so what Im trying to say is I ant comeing out for nobody so one yall see a ***** say what they do



I know not everone in miami comes on this shit but I meet lots of kool as people from myspace from diffrent car clubs like lows from last laff c.c but anywas I just wanted to give all yall c.c. a shoot out!!!!!!

STREET FAME 
GAMEOVER
ROLLIN
LOWLYFE
MYSTIC STYLES
STR8 PIMPIN
THE FIRM
UNDIVIDUALS
UNITY
GHETTO FABULOUS
THREE-O-FIVE
STREET OF GOLD
SUDDEN IMPACT-----thanks erick for all the info that you ever help me out with on what & what not to do one It come to painting cars
CLASSIC ANGELS 
ELEGANCE----thanks rod for being layed back & thanks for the info you gave me
ROLLERZ ONLY----
UCE
AND ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI

* yo if I forgot your club sorry about that becuase these was the only clubs I can think off of the top of my head :biggrin: 


I cant think of every ones names who help me out with something but thanks to all yall boyz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

works over rated...


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 26 2006, 10:50 PM~5503389
> *<<<<<<<< TO YALL BOYZ THAT EVER LOOKED OUT FOR ME >>>>>>>
> 
> I just wanted to say I hope all yall boyz be safe this weekend!!!!!!!!I know yall boyz never meet me & all but most of yall ***** are fuckin mad kool so I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that helped a ***** out with diffrent info on shops-hangout & soo on but anyways  Yesterday I got my high school diploma It was tight walking across that stage in front of all tham people but anywas I just wanted to say thanks to you yall boyz becuase you dont even know this but this topic keeped my ass off thsese street's for geting into the wrong things!!!!I know some of you my say im soft or Im a bitch for posting(it's ok becuase I got hands dont get it twisted I ant a fuck *****) this but I wanted yall boyz to know every time I look at some of yall cars that shit real dose motivat me me even more to do something with my life.I p.m. lots of you ***** & you guys wayz mad kool about lots of thangs I even asked some of you guys what you do for a liveing & yall told me some of yall work 9 to 5 some of yall have yall owne shop & lol I ant going to say who but he be on the block here & there lol like I said I ant going to say any name!!!!I ant buting anyone on blasted :biggrin:
> ...


thats some real shit!! what it is you finna get a box???


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

yup a box,a g body or a town car!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

one time for all yall boyz who reppin *HIALEAH*!!!! :biggrin: I know yall boyz hard at work geting & rebuilding your shit for these streets


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@May 24 2006, 09:07 PM~5490435
> *you use to own this donk???? lol thats crazy well its just been parked for about a year until i bought it. the ***** i bought it from wasent a dope boy but i bought it in south miami heights. but if this is the same donk thats crazy
> *


yup thats my old donk it was sitting off 152 st it only at for a few months. It was a solid ride that needed very little still looks pretty solid good luck with it


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

i know where theres a white on white town car with green top all stock i think its a presidential edition and i believe its a 1992 for $2,000 in really nice condition let me know if you want it i'll get you the number


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 28 2006, 01:29 AM~5508334
> *yup thats my old donk it was sitting off 152 st it only at for a few months. It was a solid ride that needed very little still looks pretty solid good luck with it
> *


thanks. and yea its still solid almost no rust at all!! did you do the interior in it cuz right now it got Louie Vuitton interior?? im askin cuz i wanna know where it was done.


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 28 2006, 01:00 AM~5508203
> *yup a box,a g body or a town car!!!
> *


tight work but id stick wit tha g-body!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@May 28 2006, 03:44 PM~5510142
> *tight work but id stick wit tha g-body!!!!
> *


o.g triple o.g-body


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 28 2006, 06:33 AM~5508844
> *i know where theres a white on white town car with green top all stock i think its a presidential edition and i believe its a 1992 for $2,000 in really nice condition let me know if you want it i'll get you the number
> *


if your talking to me...thanks but I have my eyes on somehting thats across my apartment thats for sale but thanks anywasz :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@May 28 2006, 03:44 PM~5510142
> *tight work but id stick wit tha g-body!!!!
> *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*86MiAMoNtE*
what you got lined up for the donk???? :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

freshness :biggrin:


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 28 2006, 06:42 PM~5510331
> *86MiAMoNtE
> what you got lined up for the donk???? :biggrin:
> *


well i know a lot of yall ****** on here dont like the big rims but imma put some 24's bellagios on it. im thinkin bout painting it candy blue with a blue checker flag, interior wise im thinkin gator and then of course a runnin ass motor. but thats just the main shit, imma get into detail like chroming out a lot the interior and prolly get a chrome column, the digital dash, and of course a lot get down plus a lot more shit!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@May 28 2006, 07:56 PM~5511128
> *well i know a lot of yall ****** on here dont like the big rims but imma put some 24's bellagios on it. im thinkin bout painting it candy blue with a blue checker flag, interior wise im thinkin gator and then of course a runnin ass motor. but thats just the main shit, imma get into detail like chroming out a lot the interior and prolly get a chrome column, the digital dash, and of course a lot get down plus a lot more shit!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: shit keep me updated..I like lolos & donks shit I have truucha & east coast ryders dvds....have you seen vol.4king of the street tham boyz ant fuckin around!!! I see you all about ATTENTION 2 DETAIL  but me I dont think Ill ever go all out like some of these boyz do but thats me but shit be safe with your shit get a fuckin low jack,kill switchs,column lock because thers lots of clean shit that you dont see any more becuase these fuck ***** dont want to get a fuckin real job so they go around and takein other peoples shit but anywas like I said before keep me updated :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

checker flag


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

one time for all tham boyz with clean ass donks!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ATTENTION 2 DETAIL








digital dash


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 28 2006, 10:51 PM~5511496
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: shit keep me updated..I like lolos & donks shit I have truucha & east coast ryders dvds....have you seen vol.4king of the street tham boyz ant fuckin around!!! I see you all about  ATTENTION 2 DETAIL  but me I dont think Ill ever go all out like some of these boyz do but thats me but shit be safe with your shit get a fuckin low jack,kill switchs,column lock because thers lots of clean shit that you dont see any more becuase these fuck ***** dont want  to get a fuckin real job so they go around and takein other peoples shit but anywas like I said before keep me updated :biggrin:
> *


im feelin that checker flag and from what someone told me and watchin ecr vol.4 elegance doin real big things right now so imma def get in contact wit them so they can do my donk up but yea that new eastcoastryders shit is tight as fuck! and believe me them jack boys aint gon catch me slippin im to paranoid lol i sleep strap in hand one eye open lol but i will keep you updated fo'sho peace out lil homie


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@May 28 2006, 10:16 PM~5512032
> *im feelin that checker flag and from what someone told me and watchin ecr vol.4  elegance doin real big things right now so imma def get in contact wit them so they can do my donk up but yea that new eastcoastryders shit is tight as fuck! and believe me them jack boys aint gon catch me slippin im to paranoid lol i sleep strap in hand one eye open lol but i will keep you updated fo'sho peace out lil homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Juiced81boxchevy (Oct 31, 2002)

Selling a regal front clip, floor and glass anyone intreasted hit me up.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

anybody know the info on the picnic :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: where is it goin to be at :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

this car had the g body game on lock :0


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

its over for the pistons tonight, need to pack that bullshit up and take it back to detriot...........GOING TO THE FINALS TONIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@May 31 2006, 12:25 AM~5524544
> *this car had the g body game on lock :0
> 
> *


damn who builded it & painted it becuase that shit is fuckin clean


----------



## 1Big Ray Imperials (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like Miami is starting to hit hard...keep up the onda...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

so does anyone know about the picnic ...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 31 2006, 09:11 AM~5525720
> *damn who builded it & painted it becuase that shit is fuckin clean
> *



is that car coming back out?

We will see


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 31 2006, 07:18 PM~5529238
> *is that car coming back out?
> 
> We will see
> ...


uh oh,not playing games huh papa? :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

if anyone is interested in a legit ATV for cheap, PM me


----------



## PiNkLaDy (Feb 9, 2004)

DOES ANY ONE WERE THE PICNIC IS AT?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jun 1 2006, 10:33 AM~5531906
> *if anyone is interested in a legit ATV for cheap, PM me
> *



you still got the kawasaki?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2006, 09:28 AM~5532127
> *you still got the kawasaki?
> *


yea but special circumstances now, PM me if u want to know


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

Subwoofers for sale...

4 MTX 6124 12'' for sale in a box

Hardly ever used, bought them in 2001, car hasn't been street driven since 2002. All speakers read 4 ohms and they still pound hard. 

shot me offers or trades.


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PiNkLaDy_@Jun 1 2006, 08:26 AM~5532124
> *DOES ANY ONE WERE THE PICNIC IS AT?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CHINGON84 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

91 bubble 4 $ale http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254907


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam no one posting up there rides.i just noticed this is post your rides :biggrin:


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

some shots of the monte


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

fuck ass blurry pictures :angry:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 31 2006, 07:18 PM~5529238
> *is that car coming back out?
> 
> We will see
> ...


lol i hope so after 20 years :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PiNkLaDy_@Jun 1 2006, 08:26 AM~5532124
> *DOES ANY ONE WERE THE PICNIC IS AT?
> *


 they dont want everybody to come :angry: only some clubs thats the word on the streets of mia :0 dont know why :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

what do yall think of this rack lol


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 2 2006, 01:41 PM~5539348
> *what do yall think of this rack lol
> 
> *


that is a raw ass rack!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> lol i hope so after 20 years :biggrin:
> [/q(lol) u aint playing 4 real


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i think she looked better before the implants (dont like fake tits... i couldnt survive in miami, haha)


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

as long as i can grab them there real to me...ive seen that female around a lott at the shows and at picnics..i kno someones gota have piks of her with everything off


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 2 2006, 02:36 PM~5539332
> *they dont want everybody to come  :angry:  only some clubs  thats the word on the streets of mia  :0 dont know why :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


SO ITS A RESERVED PICNIC? MMMMMM ?????????


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 2 2006, 02:41 PM~5539348
> *what do yall think of this rack lol
> 
> *


Yea, she used to go to braddock several years ago.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 2 2006, 11:24 PM~5543187
> *SO ITS A RESERVED PICNIC? MMMMMM ?????????
> *


that what people are saying :dunno: :dunno: dont know why


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> > lol i hope so after 20 years :biggrin:
> > [/q(lol) u aint playing 4 real
> 
> 
> u not goin to drive it any way


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jun 2 2006, 01:58 PM~5539811
> *i think she looked better before the implants (dont like fake tits... i couldnt survive in miami, haha)
> *


tits are tits


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

heres some more pics of her


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

oh wrong pic...her she is


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

yall boyz like her but to me she ant all that but she's a vary cute but im all bout my bbw so heres a pic for yall boyz who like tham big girls just like how I do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ WTF,that bitch is a beast man......


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 3 2006, 10:29 AM~5544955
> *^ WTF,that bitch is a beast man......
> *


naw jap to me she tight work :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 3 2006, 07:40 AM~5543865
> *that what people are saying  :dunno:  :dunno: dont know why
> *


TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 3 2006, 03:09 PM~5545811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 3 2006, 02:37 PM~5545914
> *Any more pics...
> *


yea i gots another.. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jun 3 2006, 01:40 PM~5544999
> *naw jap to me she tight work  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: we need more guys like you in this world to sacrafice themselves like that :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jun 3 2006, 03:39 PM~5545926
> *:tears: we need more guys like you in this world to sacrafice themselves like that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn that's fucked up...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jun 3 2006, 02:39 PM~5545926
> *:tears: we need more guys like you in this world to sacrafice themselves like that :biggrin:
> *


coño broder that shit takes thick to a whole other level :barf:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 3 2006, 02:40 PM~5545929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Damn that's fucked up...
> *


naw it ant becuase Im still chiilin :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 3 2006, 02:42 PM~5545940
> *coño broder that shit takes thick to a whole other level  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ITS ALL GOOD MORE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hey man for real.keep that shit off miami fest were gunna scare away outa towners


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 3 2006, 05:49 PM~5546111
> *hey man for real.keep that shit off miami fest were gunna scare away outa towners
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 3 2006, 03:49 PM~5546111
> *hey man for real.keep that shit off miami fest were gunna scare away outa towners
> *


LOL 4 SHO PIMP ILL CHILL OUT WITH MY BIG GIRLS POSTING


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

man thats a BIG one ...props if u can handle that :uh:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jun 3 2006, 09:04 AM~5544437
> *oh wrong pic...her she is
> 
> 
> ...



she do look good but she need to drop them contacts, makin her look fucking crazy


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jun 3 2006, 05:25 PM~5546371
> *man thats a BIG one ...props if u can handle that :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 3 2006, 03:09 PM~5545811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, homie beat me to it....thats the one by miami lakes drive ....well good luck restoring it lol. tyt work


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 3 2006, 07:16 PM~5546738
> *damn, homie beat me to it....thats the one by miami lakes drive ....well good luck restoring it lol. tyt work
> *


 :biggrin: shit man its been there for a while,i just had to swoop it up


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

if your still lookin theres a couple up in my area..


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody have an 80-86 Chevrolet Monte LS for sale in the miami area?Let me know


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 3 2006, 07:57 PM~5546960
> *Anybody have an 80-86 Chevrolet Monte LS for sale in the miami area?Let me know
> *




ELEGANCE  picnic coming soon....its in the end of july..will have the exact date tomorrow...... :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 3 2006, 07:59 PM~5546977
> *ELEGANCE   picnic coming soon....its in the end of july..will have the exact date tomorrow...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW YET...

UCE PICNIC WILL BE JUNE 11 IN EL FARITO PARK


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jun 4 2006, 03:27 AM~5547951
> *FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW YET...
> 
> UCE PICNIC WILL BE JUNE 11 IN EL FARITO PARK
> *


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jun 4 2006, 12:27 AM~5547951
> *FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW YET...
> 
> UCE PICNIC WILL BE JUNE 11 IN EL FARITO PARK
> *



ill be there most likely if everything goes good.....who will be out there?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 3 2006, 07:59 PM~5546977
> *ELEGANCE   picnic coming soon....its in the end of july..will have the exact date tomorrow...... :biggrin:
> *


iight rod hook me up when u got an exact date... i got to go by there some time soon i just havent had a chance interior is all complete. workin on the engine now


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jun 5 2006, 05:02 AM~5553383
> *iight rod hook me up when u got an exact date... i got to go by there some time soon i just havent had a chance interior is all complete. workin on the engine now
> *


C.B. SMITH PARK</span>.)I'LL POST UP THE FLYERS AS SOON AS I GET THEM....FREE FOOD(REAL FOOD)AND DRINKS...BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS AND ALL.....WE WILL BE COLLECTING TOYS FOR THE KIDS(<span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS DRIVE)REMEMBER SOME AINT AS FORTUNATE AS OTHERS,SO PLEASE IF U CAN BRING A TOY.... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone interested in trading some two month old chrome 13's with tires for 14s in atleast the same condition . no rust. brand new tires. PM me or email me at [email protected] if your interested


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 5 2006, 11:44 AM~5554199
> *anyone interested in trading some two month old chrome  13's with tires  for 14s in atleast the same condition  . no rust. brand new tires.  PM me or email me at [email protected]  if your interested
> *


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

i have a billet grill for 2000 -2005 impala anybody need one p.m :biggrin:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

REMEMBER THAT RUSTED OUT BLUE DONK ON THE 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT A WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY , DONT SELL THAT CIVIC!!!


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 5 2006, 04:18 PM~5556382
> *WHAT A WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY , DONT SELL THAT CIVIC!!!
> *




WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT SELLIN THE CIVIC


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam you could you match those colors any better.red and yellow.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Jun 5 2006, 04:39 PM~5556118
> *REMEMBER THAT RUSTED OUT BLUE DONK ON THE 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2006, 06:16 PM~5557029
> *WTF!
> *


WHY NOT JUST BUILT A MONSTER TRUCK :dunno:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Jun 5 2006, 02:39 PM~5556118
> *REMEMBER THAT RUSTED OUT BLUE DONK ON THE 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


28ss :twak: :roflmao: do u drive that car??


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jun 4 2006, 12:27 AM~5547951
> *FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW YET...
> 
> UCE PICNIC WILL BE JUNE 11 IN EL FARITO PARK
> *


where that at??? and what time


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

6-6-06 today :guns: :burn:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 6 2006, 01:23 PM~5562250
> *6-6-06 today :guns:  :burn:
> *


haha yea the world is coming to a crashing end today,just like y2k :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 5 2006, 10:44 AM~5554199
> *anyone interested in trading some two month old chrome  13's with tires  for 14s in atleast the same condition  . no rust. brand new tires.  PM me or email me at [email protected]  if your interested
> *


if u dont have 14's to trade ill let em go for 400 obo


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT UP TO THE PEEPS IN MIAMI!!! MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE LUIS IN DADE COUNTY HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE BLVD ACES!!!!! FOR HIS MAGAZINE COVERAGE!!!


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 6 2006, 01:21 PM~5562231
> *where that at??? and what time
> *


el farito is 1 of the last parks in key biscayne & i assume noon time like every other picnic


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

where the hoes at :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 5 2006, 06:09 AM~5553520
> *C.B.  SMITH PARK</span>.)I'LL POST UP THE FLYERS AS SOON AS I GET THEM....FREE FOOD(REAL FOOD)AND DRINKS...BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS AND ALL.....WE WILL BE COLLECTING TOYS FOR THE KIDS(<span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS DRIVE)REMEMBER SOME AINT AS FORTUNATE AS OTHERS,SO PLEASE IF U CAN BRING A TOY.... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



thanks for the invite we will b there and we always support the toy drives. so every1 else go out to toys r us, walmart , shit even big lots...each club member spend bout $15-20 and help out the shorties!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

I was talking with str8lowridin the other day and we were talkin bout how the game has changed...nothin to do on these streets anymore. there were even talks bout retiring the cars!!! so my question is... how do we get these streets jumpin again. i was remembering about 5-7 yrs ago when i came out with my club and the grove was the shit.... hangin out at the gas station watchin ni99az hop and 3 wheel up n down grand ave...back then cops didnt really fuk with us 2 much!!! but now that shit is a ghost town!!!

so what is it...do people think that their cars are to good to hit the streets or is it the cops really being assholes. i know miami has enough cars out there to bring the grove back to life but just cant figure out y its not happening!! 

i meet with my club every saturday night and back in the days we knew we could ride out after the meeting now we just lookin around like what the fuk can we do. i know the cops are a major factor cuz seems like they see a few cars together and they breakin it up. we used to meet on 37 and 7 for the past 7yrs. we never caused any problems out there but yet the cops kicked us outta there a few weeks ago threatening us with arrests and tickets if we come back. 

so basically im just asking what the fuk can we do to bring the streets back like the old days!!!!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

How about studing the ways them ricer people do. I was heading out of my bro's house this past saturday and I saw racers on the Marathon or chevron (don't remember which one) but they where at least 10 cars chillin and talking shit. I also notice that the majority of them has like a different hangout every week practically. 

I think we should do the same. :ugh:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

WE CAN TRY MY EXXON :biggrin: 








Shit not much space though!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Shit thats the exxon on 248th rite?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

And it looks like my white chevy pik up in the corner...when was dat picture taken


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 7 2006, 07:01 AM~5566492
> *I was talking with str8lowridin the other day and we were talkin bout how the game has changed...nothin to do on these streets anymore. there were even talks bout  retiring the cars!!! so my question is... how do we get these streets jumpin again. i was remembering about 5-7 yrs ago when i came out with my club and the grove was the shit.... hangin out at the gas station watchin ni99az hop and 3 wheel up n down grand ave...back then cops didnt really fuk with us 2 much!!! but now that shit is a ghost town!!!
> 
> so what is it...do people think that their cars are to good to hit the streets or is it the cops really being assholes. i know miami has enough cars out there to bring the grove back to life but just cant figure out y its not happening!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: guess we gotta move to cali


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 7 2006, 11:01 AM~5566492
> *I was talking with str8lowridin the other day and we were talkin bout how the game has changed...nothin to do on these streets anymore. there were even talks bout  retiring the cars!!! so my question is... how do we get these streets jumpin again. i was remembering about 5-7 yrs ago when i came out with my club and the grove was the shit.... hangin out at the gas station watchin ni99az hop and 3 wheel up n down grand ave...back then cops didnt really fuk with us 2 much!!! but now that shit is a ghost town!!!
> 
> so what is it...do people think that their cars are to good to hit the streets or is it the cops really being assholes. i know miami has enough cars out there to bring the grove back to life but just cant figure out y its not happening!!
> ...


The real problem with the "lowriding" scene in Miami is that...all that real Miami natives like myself have moved else where! I have a distant relative that now lives out in the mid-west that use to cruise the "Grove" all the time back in the day(92,93,94 and etc.), but he's no longer present in "Miami". Another factor that plays into the fact that the lowriding scene is dead in Miami is that... there's no adult supervision(O.G riders)! Most cats I see with lowriders in South Florida are in the 16-30 age range. Cail; on the other hand, have guys who are well off in their 40's,50's and 60's that are lowriding. Miami is a ever changing city that's dominated by transplants; therefore, they'll never be any cultural consistency in Miami! That goes for every existing genre of the city(Miami) including lowriding. What ever happend to Bass?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

seems like evryones to worried about whos car is gunna look better then who at the show... evryone puts they're cars away for the whole year till the show... i cant talk cause i cant even say i got a car my shits been put away so long i lost all right to talk about this subject but fuck it....im sure when one club brings they're cars out to the streets... another one will be like fuck it and do it too and then evryone will start riding out again... like back in the city hall days... that was still one of the best hangouts cause there was always people there bringin out they cars....back then nobody was trying to build lowrider of the year so evryone was riding out.. but now the game has gotten alot stronger in miami car wise... that the streets have died out cause evryones too much into the competition... fuck that i can give three fucks about the shows now... i can give three fucks about my car now... if i finish it i finish it... if not fuck that... but when its done... i will be cruising again...with my plaque flying.... the way it used to be...


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 7 2006, 12:07 PM~5567744
> *seems like evryones to worried about whos car is gunna look better then who at the show... evryone puts they're cars away for the whole year till the show... i cant talk cause i cant even say i got a car my shits been put away so long i lost all right to talk about this subject but fuck it....im sure when one club brings they're cars out to the streets... another one will be like fuck it and do it too and then evryone will start riding out again... like back in the city hall days... that was still one of the best hangouts cause there was always people there bringin out they cars....back then nobody was trying to build lowrider of the year so evryone was riding out.. but now the game has gotten alot stronger in miami car wise... that the streets have died out cause evryones too much into the competition... fuck that i can give three fucks about the shows now... i can give three fucks about my car now... if i finish it i finish it... if not fuck that... but when its done... i will be cruising again...with my plaque flying.... the way it used to be...
> *



NOW thats what I'm talking about. But enough chit chat. Lets do something about it. How about the picnic from uce this sunday (don't now the exact location, hope someone can help me with it) we can all probably start talking {NOT FIGHTING} to organize future cruizes. Make no sence to build a car for only shows; it gets boring to wait :biggrin: . Swing what ya bring :worship:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 7 2006, 11:07 AM~5567744
> *seems like evryones to worried about whos car is gunna look better then who at the show... evryone puts they're cars away for the whole year till the show... i cant talk cause i cant even say i got a car my shits been put away so long i lost all right to talk about this subject but fuck it....im sure when one club brings they're cars out to the streets... another one will be like fuck it and do it too and then evryone will start riding out again... like back in the city hall days... that was still one of the best hangouts cause there was always people there bringin out they cars....back then nobody was trying to build lowrider of the year so evryone was riding out.. but now the game has gotten alot stronger in miami car wise... that the streets have died out cause evryones too much into the competition... fuck that i can give three fucks about the shows now... i can give three fucks about my car now... if i finish it i finish it... if not fuck that... but when its done... i will be cruising again...with my plaque flying.... the way it used to be...
> *


well if every-1 is building true show cars then where the fuck they at..theres very few "tru" show cars in miami..theres alotta nice ass rides on kandy n chrome but to me that doesnt qualify as a trailer queen show car. to be honest im not just talking bout lowriders neither...we all know that big rims are popular down here thats y most clubs have both now... so where are the big rim cars also...i personally have no problem cruisin the same streets of the grove with high riders and donks...as long as we all out there ridin!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 7 2006, 10:56 AM~5567681
> *The real problem with the "lowriding" scene in Miami is that...all that real Miami natives like myself have moved else where! I have a distant relative that now lives out in the mid-west that use to cruise the "Grove" all the time back in the day(92,93,94 and etc.), but he's no longer present in "Miami". Another factor that plays into the fact that the lowriding scene is dead in Miami is that... there's no adult supervision(O.G riders)! Most cats I see with lowriders in South Florida are in the 16-30 age range. Cail; on the other hand, have guys who are well off in their 40's,50's and 60's that are lowriding. Miami is a ever changing city that's dominated by transplants; therefore, they'll never be any cultural consistency in Miami! That goes for every existing genre of the city(Miami) including lowriding. What ever happend to Bass?
> *


we all know that miami is not cali but honestly im happy bout that...i like seeing the diversity in styles...im a lowrider at heart but dont mind seeing cars on big rims...i dont care if the grove gets packed with both styles of cars as long as we out there having a good time without the bullshit. miaim never had o.g. riders but back in the 90's the streets were packed with rides..so the potential is there but we need to get off our asses and ride!!!!


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jun 7 2006, 11:38 AM~5567894
> *NOW thats what I'm talking about.  But enough chit chat.  Lets do something about it.  How about the picnic from uce this sunday (don't now the exact location, hope someone can help me with it) we can all probably start talking {NOT FIGHTING} to organize future cruizes.  Make no sence to build a car for only shows; it gets boring to wait  :biggrin: .  Swing what ya bring  :worship:
> *


uce picnic is in key biscayne , thats what i was told by a member


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 7 2006, 11:18 AM~5566788
> *Shit thats the exxon on 248th rite?
> *


THATS IT LOL :biggrin: coincidence


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 7 2006, 11:22 AM~5566813
> *And it looks like my white chevy pik up in the corner...when was dat picture taken
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 7 2006, 12:39 PM~5567901
> *well if every-1 is building true show cars then where the fuck they at..theres very few "tru" show cars in miami..theres alotta nice ass rides on kandy n chrome but to me that doesnt qualify as a trailer queen show car. to be honest im not just talking bout lowriders neither...we all know that big rims are popular down here thats y most clubs have both now... so where are the big rim cars also...i personally have no problem cruisin the same streets of the grove with high riders and donks...as long as we all out there ridin!!!!
> *



thats my point where the fuck are they?... alot of people are trying to build the hardest car out here not alot of people can do it outta no where it takes time and money...then people see all these wack clubs that last a month and make fun of them shit i make fun of them... but they're actually trying to do something i always see cars from all these little new clubs rolling around evrywhere juiced up riding around hialeah... evry week they're ina differnet club tho...lol but they're riding.... only other club i see riding out is mystik styles... and no the whole club but like 5 or 6 cars... right here by my house at the tacobell parking lot... i dont know why people stopped going that hangout is good my club used to chill there and we never got kicked out i seen alot of clubs chilling there and never getting kicked out so its not really about some where to go cause the cops havent said shit to us all the times i've gone... its just people just like to blame the cops... who cares if theres big rims and lowriders.. shit big rimmers are doing bigger things then lowriders so lowriders cant say shit about them.... big rimmers took over east coast ryders... and took over digital wheels... cause lowriding in miami is asleep.. somebody needs to wake it the fuck up already....


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

we had more places to go before like the hialeah race track cops didnt mes with us there we need i legal location just like a fudrucker. but i left the game because off the people in lowriding not the cops to much egos
problems alot of them just want to FIGHT it wasnt like that before


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

* to be real with y'all i think alot of people dont care to ride anymore is cause of all the beef (and cops). if it aint 1 thing its a muthafuckin other. its to the point where u hit a switch and a guy thats 5cars away sees it and thinks it towards him and get offended. i remember when it was about the cars and not about the person. so after a while of beef here, beef their.. plus a couple tickets in between.......who wanna rideout after that? 
now about the hangouts....everything is always good until somebody comes and starts peelin out n doin donuts. thats just causing bad attention for no reason....but thats just my take on it all........................ :uh:*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jun 7 2006, 04:48 PM~5569549
> * to be real with y'all i think alot of people dont care to ride anymore is cause of all the beef (and cops). if it aint 1 thing its a muthafuckin other. its to the point where u hit a switch and a guy thats 5cars away sees it and thinks it towards him and get offended. i remember when it was about the cars and not about the person. so after a while of beef here, beef their.. plus a couple tickets in between.......who wanna rideout after that?
> now about the hangouts....everything is always good until somebody comes and starts peelin out n doin donuts. thats just causing bad attention for no reason....but thats just my take on it all........................ :uh:
> *


*
hahaha i know that first hand.thats why my regal is sitting in my back yard without getting worked on.I moved outa miami into central florida and its a whoel other world over here.people help each other.no fights.no drama. just everybody comin together to bullshit and lowride....and what fcuked up the game in miami is EGO's.everybody wants to be the domiinant male.after reading all this bullshit i feel like working on my car again :biggrin: maybe some other people should do the same *


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SELLING A BRAND NEW STILL IN DA BOX BLACK CANVAS SLIDING RAG . $500.00 O.B.O. PM ME OR E MAIL ME TO [email protected] FOR MORE INFO ..


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SELLING A BRAND NEW STILL IN DA BOX BLACK CANVAS SLIDING RAG . $500.00 O.B.O. PM ME OR E MAIL ME TO [email protected] FOR MORE INFO . AND SELLING A 23FT ALL METAL CAR TRAILER IN PERFECT CONDITION NEW TIRES AND LIGHTS . CALL ME FOR MORE INFO 786-260-7726


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

The picnic is at key biscayne, were the light house is at all the way at the end, bill baggs park i believe, just drive key biscayne all the way to the end pay the fee and keep ridin all the way to end.
Hopefully all the lo-los come out.


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jun 7 2006, 08:17 PM~5570722
> *SELLING A BRAND NEW STILL IN DA BOX BLACK CANVAS SLIDING RAG . $500.00 O.B.O. PM ME OR E MAIL ME TO [email protected] FOR MORE INFO . AND SELLING A 23FT ALL METAL CAR TRAILER IN PERFECT CONDITION  NEW TIRES AND LIGHTS . CALL ME FOR MORE INFO 786-260-7726
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE TRAILER? WHAT CONDITION IS IT IN?


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

NEED DIRECTIONS 4-D-UCE PICNIC ON SUNDAY.


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

NEVERMIND I SEE IT ON THE TOP .


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

any yall know how much them chrome steering columns be goin for????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

go to D & E in opa-locka.... they make them there.... dont know how much they go for.. but when i worked there a couple years ago i seen them making them....and selling them alot...


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 8 2006, 09:03 PM~5576797
> *go to D & E in opa-locka.... they make them there.... dont know how much they go for.. but when i worked there a couple years ago i seen them making them....and selling them alot...
> *


aiight fo'sho good lookin on the info  by the way you know that ***** raul wit the blue monte in hialeah right??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah... "little raul"


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SELLING A BRAND NEW STILL IN DA BOX BLACK CANVAS SLIDING RAG . $500.00 O.B.O. PM ME OR E MAIL ME TO [email protected] FOR MORE INFO . AND SELLING A 23FT ALL METAL CAR TRAILER IN PERFECT CONDITION NEW TIRES AND LIGHTS


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got s mirrored 38" sunroof (slides back into roof) complete for sale hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

1986 buick t-type for sale $1000

im me on aol or aim at BeAr N hIs ChEvy for more info


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jun 9 2006, 08:32 PM~5582968
> *1986 buick t-type for sale $1000
> 
> im me on aol or aim at allin2gether for more info
> *


dam thats cheap! whats the info?


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

my bad i put my old sn on the post 

hit me up on aim BeAr N hIs ChEvy


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> uce picnic is in key biscayne , thats what i was told by a member
> [/quot
> why dint they post it up :  whos goin??


----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)

the picnic address i think is this

Lighthouse Cafe Inc
1200 Crandon Blvd
Key Biscayne, FL 33149


google maps for more directions
http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&sll=2...e+Cafe+Inc&om=1


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

4rm what time to what time?


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

i assume its at 12 like every other picnic


----------



## dadecountychevyboi (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jun 10 2006, 12:40 AM~5583244
> *my bad i put my old sn on the post
> 
> hit me up on aim BeAr N hIs ChEvy
> *


i did....but i think at the picnic cause youre not replying

i'm dead ass interested.


----------



## dadecountychevyboi (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jun 10 2006, 12:40 AM~5583244
> *my bad i put my old sn on the post
> 
> hit me up on aim BeAr N hIs ChEvy
> *


get at me on aim illestbori420


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

how was the picnic today i wasnt able to make it i just got home from workin...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yoo anyone get pics?.... i just got home from lakecity (up north as fuckkk...lol) so i couldnt make it to the picnic...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 11 2006, 05:36 PM~5590612
> *yoo anyone get pics?.... i just got home from lakecity (up north as fuckkk...lol) so i couldnt make it to the picnic...
> *


get out my hood puto :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Jun 11 2006, 07:12 PM~5591198
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


im assuming this in miami...what it do?????


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

WHERES DA PICS FROM UCE PICNIC?


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

TRYIN TO SEE DA HOP PICS FROM TODAY!!! WHO GOT EM?


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

PICNIC WAS GOOD NOT TO MUCH DRAMA LIL RAIN BUT DA TURN OUT WAS PRETTY GOOD BIG UPS TO UCE FOR PUTTIN DOWN AS USUAL FOR DA 3-0-5


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

it was a good turn out..sucks about the rain tho..food was good


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

gloomy as day for a picnic but it was str8 i got there late as fuck but i still made it . that red lincoln a page back was at the picnic and it buckled and it was towed away thats the only thing i made it in time to see the towing away. oh well .


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: da lincoln was str8 servin dem fools at da picnic!!! on da bumper. dat how we do in da big 9-5-4 big ups to 25th street rhyders


----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)

.


----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)

.


----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

picnic was what ever maybe cause of the rain


----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)

thAT picnic was str8, all it need it to stop rainin and some more hopping lowriders


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ey the Elegance picnic is when ? the weekend after fathers day right ?


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

I read it was July 23rd


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

YEA ITS JULY 23RD @ C.B. SMITH PARK SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR , SAME SPOT AND SAME TIME.


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

350ci chevy engine for sale $550

if interested pm me or message me on aim or aol @ BeAr N hIs ChEvy


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

Any more of the green fleetwood preferably in the air? is it a single or double?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Jun 13 2006, 03:40 PM~5601466
> *Any more of the green fleetwood preferably in the air? is it a single or double?
> *


green big body for sale.................


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Jun 13 2006, 02:40 PM~5601466
> *Any more of the green fleetwood preferably in the air? is it a single or double?
> *


Yeah its double we finshed the new setup on sat night, and we had a problem with one of the solonoid blocks at the picnic, we are fine tunning the setup as we speak and it will be ready for the next picnic fo sho. 

And yes the car is for sale, any questions hit me up


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

GO HEAT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Jun 13 2006, 09:20 PM~5603837
> *GO HEAT
> *


thank god we won last night we got to win the next two home games to have a chance.. Played a pretty good game except 3rd quarter


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

99 problems is comming along real nice...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Hottest 61 in the state and perhaps the world.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

beautiful....is bowtie south building this one?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

looks like a good picnic n that Lincoln gets up nice... plus from the door :biggrin: makes it all the more better


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Jun 14 2006, 01:56 PM~5607034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DAMN, BOWTIE PUTTING IT DOWN AGAIN!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON, IS IT STILL BUSTIN OUT IN SAN DIEGO???


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 14 2006, 03:33 PM~5607625
> *beautiful....is bowtie south building this one?
> *



Yes and it will be ready for the san diego show :biggrin:


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

The USE picnic was of the chain. It was raining but that's MIAMI. Can't wait for the ELEGANCE picnic on july 23.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

What ya think about them Last Laff c.c. boyz?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jun 14 2006, 08:23 PM~5608596
> *What ya think about them Last Laff c.c. boyz?
> *


your one of them :biggrin:.......their cool people :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

looks liek a pretty good turn out considering the shitty ass weather...we were planning to go out there but changed plas at the last minute cause of the rain


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

heat runnin this shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

random ass fuq


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 15 2006, 09:55 PM~5615329
> *random ass fuq
> *


 :roflmao:

MAVERICKS GOT THE LOWEST SCORED QUARTER IN NBA FINALS HISTORY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam now everyone is a heat fan.....


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

SHAQ-A-LACKA BOOM WAS RUNNIN' THANGS


:roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: 


:machinegun: ---->DALLAS MAVERICKS :thumbsdown:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 15 2006, 10:00 PM~5615361
> *dam now everyone is a heat fan.....
> *


Shit Im a Fan....BUT you aint catching me buying a Jersey or putting flags in my car recently....Fuck that...I just just think it's funny that mavericks have the record for lowest scored quarter in NBA Finals History... :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 6 2006, 09:24 PM~5564948
> *where the hoes at  :biggrin:
> 
> *


I GOTTA GO TO MIA DO YOU KNOW THEM HOES


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 15 2006, 10:48 PM~5615727
> *I GOTTA GO TO MIA DO YOU KNOW THEM HOES
> *


damn the one in the front is hott


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

FROM MIAMI


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 15 2006, 11:50 PM~5615738
> *damn the one in the front is hott
> *



yea she the only one lookin good


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Jun 15 2006, 11:00 PM~5615362
> *SHAQ-A-LACKA BOOM WAS RUNNIN' THANGS
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> :machinegun: ---->DALLAS MAVERICKS  :thumbsdown:
> *



if they win the championship, Dwayne Wade has to be the MVP, he scored 78 points on them in 48 hours......that ***** is insane


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jun 16 2006, 09:25 AM~5617736
> *yea she the only one lookin good
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 16 2006, 01:06 AM~5615412
> *Shit Im a Fan....BUT you aint catching me buying a Jersey or putting flags in my car recently....Fuck that...I just just think it's funny that mavericks have the record for lowest scored quarter in NBA Finals History... :biggrin:
> *


 x2!


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

i passed by 49th street when the heat won

that shit was crazy as hell

there were like a craptoad of cars , hoes , & cops everywhere & thats just game 4

imagine when they win the finals


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

know this has nada to do with cars but.....

i got a psp for sale $200 which includes a 512 memory card and family guy season 1&2 (which both save you $120) p.m me if interested


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Jun 16 2006, 08:54 PM~5620773
> *know this has nada to do with cars but.....
> 
> i got a psp for sale $200 which includes a 512 memory card and family guy season 1&2 (which both save you $120) p.m me if interested
> *


LOOK WHO IT IS :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 15 2006, 10:48 PM~5615727
> *I GOTTA GO TO MIA DO YOU KNOW THEM HOES
> *


YEAP


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

i hope they win dat shit, i think it's gonna be bigger & better than when the Marlins won in 2003  :biggrin: :cheesy: :rofl:3

I HOPE BRAZIL OR ITALY WINS THE WORLD CUP..

BRAZIL HAS SOME HOT CHICKS


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jun 17 2006, 08:08 AM~5622469
> *i hope they win dat shit, i think it's gonna be bigger & better than when the Marlins won in 2003    :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :rofl:3
> 
> I HOPE BRAZIL OR ITALY WINS THE WORLD CUP..
> ...


yes they do :biggrin:


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 17 2006, 06:33 AM~5622199
> *LOOK WHO IT IS :barf:  :roflmao:
> *


look who it is what huh?!?!? last time you said some lil slick ass remark about me couple pages ago and i didint say shit cause fuk it its the internet i dont take that shit serious... but dam homie again???? be man/woman (cause i bet your one of them lil slutty groupies) and tell me wussuh cause my shits easy to spot on the streets and by the looks of it you "know of me" so dont be shy and confront me look to help you out ill be at the beach tonight go stalk me like you probrably been doing im off to my meeting hope to see you tonight lol


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I hope mexico wins but they been playing like shit!!!!! so i stay w brazil :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jun 17 2006, 11:08 AM~5622469
> *i hope they win dat shit, i think it's gonna be bigger & better than when the Marlins won in 2003    :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :rofl:3
> 
> I HOPE BRAZIL OR ITALY WINS THE WORLD CUP..
> ...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Miami has the worst fans ever..the only true fans we have in this city are Hurricane fans and even they give up on there team sumtymes...BUNCH OF BANDWAGON FOOLS


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Anybody know the exact date when OBSSESION cc is throwing there picinic up in ATLANTA. :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jun 18 2006, 06:02 PM~5628654
> *Anybody know the exact date when OBSSESION cc is throwing there picinic up in ATLANTA. :uh:
> *


why would someone in miami know?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 18 2006, 10:49 PM~5629974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: really wheres the fun in that


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jun 19 2006, 06:58 AM~5631267
> *:uh: really wheres the fun in that
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 18 2006, 09:49 PM~5629974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real tight vert monte on 8s :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

o yeaaa :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jun 19 2006, 02:59 PM~5633198
> *o yeaaa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 18 2006, 09:49 PM~5629974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'd ride it.......after i get rid of those 8's, juice it up, and get some colored 13's....


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 19 2006, 08:23 AM~5631361
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :uh:
> *


Don't get me wrong. But trully I don't see the fun. know if you where to tell me it has air of hydraulics then cool other wise its just a regular car that has been lifted with 28's. But hey if that's your taste then fuck it. Nice restoration and paint job though, I'll give you that. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jun 19 2006, 02:59 PM~5633198
> *o yeaaa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats right haha hope he can find something else to kick after tonight


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 18 2006, 11:36 AM~5626982
> *Miami has the worst fans ever..the only true fans we have in this city are Hurricane fans and even they give up on there team sumtymes...BUNCH OF BANDWAGON FOOLS
> *



very true, it aint that exactly though. People only give a fuck about 2 teams in this city no matter what, Hurricanes Football and the Miami Dolphins. Any other sport team down here needs a championship run to even get noticed, and as soon as thats over the followship is over. Did you know the Marlins had the 2nd worst attendance in the league the year after winning a championship?? I think the Royals even beat them and they finished wit almost 100 losses that year. Its a sad sports tale here and Florida and I hope people start noticing the heat more because they deserve that shit.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jun 17 2006, 09:08 AM~5622469
> *i hope they win dat shit, i think it's gonna be bigger & better than when the Marlins won in 2003    :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :rofl:3
> 
> I HOPE BRAZIL OR ITALY WINS THE WORLD CUP..
> ...



and none of those chicks play soccer, so who gives a fuck??


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 18 2006, 11:36 AM~5626982
> *Miami has the worst fans ever..the only true fans we have in this city are Hurricane fans and even they give up on there team sumtymes...BUNCH OF BANDWAGON FOOLS
> *


thats true. . . and people talk shit about the marlins but when espn starts showing they pull wins out their asses and make it to the world series and spank the yankees ...., VAMONO A 49 ST !!!!!lmao/. i cant wait till the dolphins kick off.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

shit.... i always been a marlins fan....lol winning or losing....
as for the heat.... i was a heat fan when i was in middle school but after that didnt care about basket ball....lol so now... i mean yeah i would like them to win... but im not gunna slit my wrist if they lose... lol....


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMESE%3AIT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 20 2006, 02:13 PM~5640117
> *shit.... i always been a marlins fan....lol winning or losing....
> as for the heat.... i was a heat fan when i was in middle school but after that didnt care about basket ball....lol so now... i mean yeah i would like them to win... but im not gunna slit my wrist if they lose... lol....
> *


thats so emo! :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2006, 07:02 PM~5641459
> *thats so emo!  :roflmao:
> *


you're so gay! :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 20 2006, 06:03 PM~5641465
> *you're so gay!  :cheesy:
> *


rip rip stab stab :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2006, 07:04 PM~5641471
> *rip rip stab stab :uh:
> *


skeet skeet ahhh... :cheesy:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

The Miami Heat win the Finals...

First time Champions... 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
"CELEBRATION BITCHES"

Those mavericks got skeeted on...
SKEET SKEET SKEET


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 21 2006, 02:04 AM~5643218
> *The Miami Heat win the Finals...
> 
> First time Champions...
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

to the fuqin toppppp!....lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

......


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt...


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT..


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Anybody got websites to lowrider car clubs in miami


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I need the stock air intake setup for a 94-96 LT1, really just looking for the airbox and the rubber elbow with the hockey puck.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jun 26 2006, 05:58 AM~5669064
> *I need the stock air intake setup for a 94-96 LT1, really just looking for the airbox and the rubber elbow with the hockey puck.
> *


i got one for parts HOLLA BACK


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jun 26 2006, 07:58 AM~5669064
> *I need the stock air intake setup for a 94-96 LT1, really just looking for the airbox and the rubber elbow with the hockey puck.
> *



i hade one like 2 weeks ago and i got rid of it for like 10 buks


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn still good to see everyone ridin...I used to be in Royalty Car Club back in the Mid-90's...Im going to buy a scanner because i have a gang of Old School flixs from Dade,Broward, and L.A Supershows..Nice to see some of the Old School cars still arround..


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

still need LT1 air intake box and elbows


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jun 27 2006, 12:58 PM~5676993
> *still need LT1 air intake box and elbows
> *


elbows pokin wit the curb feelers and the trunk waving wit the kandy dripping off the frame?...lolol...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 27 2006, 12:23 PM~5677128
> *elbows pokin wit the curb feelers and the trunk waving wit the kandy dripping off the unibodyframe?...lolol...
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone kno where i can get parts for a 84 two door lac deville.
need guts mostly. seats front and back.dash,steering colum,carpet. if anyone has, send me a PM.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 18 2006, 11:49 PM~5629974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam, i always wanted to see 78-80 montes on some big ass rims, does that top work? POST MORE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 27 2006, 02:23 PM~5677128
> *elbows pokin wit the curb feelers and the trunk waving wit the kandy dripping off the frame?...lolol...
> *


 :twak:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Also coming.









For Sale. 3500 obo. good cond.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 28 2006, 11:23 AM~5682301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn peewee got the escalade. caddy lookin good miguel


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam....ballin


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Wuzup with da lowrider movement down here in kendall i seen several cribs with some old skool impys


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

LOOK WHAT I JUST GOT :biggrin: :biggrin: COOL MAGAZINE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 28 2006, 11:24 AM~5682312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i know who did the setup but who did the mural ? dat shits hard as fuck


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

A homeboy from down south, pm me and ill give u his #.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 28 2006, 09:23 AM~5682301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn *****....pee wee dont bullshit! :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 28 2006, 09:24 AM~5682312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks good *****...... :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Homie. Still got more coming for it. nothing new wit your ride? 


> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 28 2006, 10:21 PM~5685505
> *shit looks good *****...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 27 2006, 09:27 PM~5680244
> *anyone kno where i can get parts for a 84 two door lac deville.
> need guts mostly. seats front and back.dash,steering colum,carpet.  if  anyone has, send me a PM.
> *


u should go 2 the u-pick in medley , thats where all the 2 door lacs are unfortunately  , but u i have seen coup lac interiors in good condition there


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 28 2006, 07:50 PM~5685684
> *Thanks Homie. Still got more coming for it. nothing new wit your ride?
> *


its comin *****.....slowly.....got the frame at the powder coater and the car at the bodyshop....soon ***** soon...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jun 28 2006, 04:57 PM~5683965
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST GOT :biggrin:  :biggrin: COOL MAGAZINE :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> *


better den LRM?


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

CARAMELO....painted by Execution....


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Click here for pics of the newset ride from bowtie south, 99 Problems 

1st place-- best traditional of show-- san diego-- 06/25/06


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 29 2006, 04:43 PM~5690069
> *Click here for pics of the newset ride from bowtie south, 99 Problems
> 
> 1st place-- best traditional of show-- san diego-- 06/25/06
> *


Big UPS to the Bowtie group, they did not know what to do with that 61 for sure. That shit was off the meat rack!!!! I mean seriously, the judges was like WTF. Sitting next to CG


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn big body's are just as common as g-body's nowadays!!!!


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

=TheVIOLATOR,Jun 29 2006, 02:01 PM~5689911]
CARAMELO....painted by Execution....
http://i4.tinypic.com/167a1ya.jpg[/im
 ;)


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

thosae trucks look like there in the country walk area


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Jun 29 2006, 12:38 PM~5688633
> *u should go 2 the u-pick in medley , thats where all the 2 door lacs are unfortunately  , but u i have seen coup lac interiors in good condition there
> *


 i went there already only saw some nice 4 doors but i dont think that they fit in the 2 door i think u have to build new brackets . not sure anyone know ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i also need a 5th wheel anyone got one its for my lincoln. if anyone has PM me and let me know


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 30 2006, 10:16 PM~5697198
> *i also need a 5th wheel anyone got one its for my lincoln. if anyone has PM me and let me know
> *


i got one holla :0 :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jun 29 2006, 12:59 PM~5689152
> *better den LRM?
> *



anything is better than LRM these days...their articles have gone str8 down the shitter


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I need a rim for my fifth wheel anybody has one pm me.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up 305


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

anybody know where I can get some fillers for a box chevy?? I need all of them


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 1 2006, 10:15 AM~5698784
> *anybody know where I can get some fillers for a box chevy?? I need all of them
> *


i just painted a box chevy last night... we got the fillers at "accurate steering collums".... they werent too bad at all.. but the top of the front instead of being one big piece it was 3 seperate pieces and the center piece was retarded ass fuck...lol... i had to fuck with them drill new wholes and shit to get it on there but didnt look too bad at all once they were on the car... we also once bought them at maroone chevy on 8th street and le jeune... they were like 183 for the front one alone... but they're the "real deal" rubber ones all one piece the top and sides together in one piece...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 1 2006, 08:53 PM~5700882
> *i just painted a box chevy last night... we got the fillers at "accurate steering collums".... they werent too bad at all..  but the top of the front instead of being one big piece it was 3 seperate pieces and the center piece was retarded ass fuck...lol... i had to fuck with them drill new wholes and shit to get it on there but didnt look too bad at all once they were on the car... we also once bought them at maroone chevy on 8th street and le jeune... they were like 183 for the front one alone... but they're the "real deal" rubber ones all one piece the top and sides together in one piece...
> *



yea I was trying to avoid accurate steering columns for that reason. I got some back fillers for a cadi one time over there, we ended up using them on Joels lac from RO but them shits barely matched up to the factory mounts. We had to drill new holes and bend the fuck out of them for them to even come close. I doubt any gm dealer carries them anymore, probably long past out of production.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

gotta empty out my trunk...










4 12 inch MTX 6124's, barely ever used (car sat for awhile), all in almost new condition, and all still read 4 ohms.

I ran them in series with only 600 watts so they were never punished, but they got down hard. ONLY SPEAKERS IN BOX

box will fit in any type of mid to fullsize GM car (Cutlass, Caddy, Box, Bubble, etc)

$300 and pickup in either Florida City or Country Walk


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

they still got them fountain


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

anyone down south or the keys seen a white old style s-10 standard cab pik up with a dancing bed on 13's???? was out here in miami like 5 years ago...want to see if its still around wana see if it might be 4 sale....


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

that truck last time i heard was striped down and sold off in parts


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jun 19 2006, 08:58 AM~5631267
> *:uh: really wheres the fun in that
> *


when is that grand prix finally gonna come out again??


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jul 2 2006, 05:10 PM~5704069
> *that truck last time i heard was striped down and sold off in parts
> *


damn that sux... all the truck have disapeared what happened to all the old skool trucks??? didnt your club have a blue s10 hopper?? weres batman truck??


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

yea i was remembering that batman s-10 the other day i havent seen that shit out for a min. now.... i know the hulk got sold/traded w/e u wana call it


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Jul 2 2006, 06:20 PM~5704118
> *damn that sux... all the truck have disapeared what happened to all the old skool trucks??? didnt your club have a blue s10 hopper?? weres batman truck??
> *


Yeah we still have that blue s10 right now it's just being put on the side but he has everything to make it a better hopper so right now we all are just on slow motion. Miami ain't what it used to be back in the days now the lowrider nights are dead amd batman disappeared to the bat cave and i guess the exit got sealed and it never came out


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahaha..tru is any one still going out to the grove any more? whats sad to me is to see all those wing wings got hang outs everywhere and the go no matter what..but theres not one lowrider/bigrim hang out that stays


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jul 2 2006, 06:05 PM~5704819
> *hahahaha..tru  is any one still going out to the grove any more? whats sad to me is to see all those wing wings  got hang outs everywhere and the go no matter what..but theres not one lowrider/bigrim hang out that stays
> *


grove was dead this weekend


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 1 2006, 09:15 AM~5698784
> *anybody know where I can get some fillers for a box chevy?? I need all of them
> *


****** tell joe to get u the ones he owes u so we could slap them on already.. accurate steering should have them u no that ..fuck if there trouble to put them on we'll do it  :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

I gotta vert top for a G-body. pm me if interested.....


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i donno what happend to miami..i grew up loving the sceene...but its like damm even tampa and orlando doing it bigger


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

the crusing got killed when they took away the grove wit the construction, and now that its only one lane who the fuck wants to sit in that traffic??


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jul 2 2006, 08:34 PM~5704670
> *Yeah we still have that blue s10 right now it's just being put on the side but he has everything to make it a better hopper so right now we all are just on slow motion. Miami ain't what it used to be back in the days now the lowrider nights are dead amd batman disappeared to the bat cave and i guess the exit got sealed and it never came out
> *



WHO KNOES BATMAN MAY RISE AGAIN :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Well whenever he returns our s10 is waiting for him


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 2 2006, 11:17 PM~5705782
> *the crusing got killed when they took away the grove wit the construction, and now that its only one lane who the fuck wants to sit in that traffic??
> *


Just so ya'll kno I work 4 tha company that did tha construction in tha grove & don't blame the company, blame tha city with their fucked up designs & plans 4 makin it a 1 lane street. I grew up in tha scene as well & tha hangouts down hea r deaaaaddddd.......... :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i asked the samw question bout crusing a few pages back!!! but nothing ever came from it...my car is sitting in front of my house with a blown tranny but im in no rush to fix it cuz theres nothing to do!!!!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jul 3 2006, 01:36 PM~5709248
> *Just so ya'll kno I work 4 tha company that did tha construction in tha grove & don't blame the company, blame tha city with their fucked up designs & plans 4 makin it a 1 lane street. I grew up in tha scene as well & tha hangouts down hea r deaaaaddddd.......... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



obviously it aint the companies fault, money is green no matter who the fuck is giving it to you and they probably got mad paper from that contract. They are dead but something needs to be found to give the scene down here something, the grove shouldnt be to bad but i dont think anyone is willing to go


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

i remember the days when the grove line used to get all the way to the bus stop car clubs used to be parked at the bus stops people would gas hop in front of city hall when there were more people hopping... peter with the malibu, loud mouth mario, bevis with the ranger, grumpy with the toyota, german with the bed dancer, the muraled out cutlass dancer.. when ***** would jump out there cars an battle in the middle of the street, car clubs rolled atleast 10 deep.... royalty, elegance, perfect image, unity, second 2 none, indaviduals,rest in peace, original uso's exct... 
the reason why the game is dead is no one makes the effort to get shit going again...props to those clubs that through picnic trying to do something about it...


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Jul 3 2006, 08:14 PM~5710830
> *i remember the days when the grove line used to get all the way to the bus stop car clubs used to be parked at the bus stops people would gas hop in front of city hall when there were more people hopping... peter with the malibu, loud mouth mario, bevis with the ranger, grumpy with the toyota, german with the bed dancer, the muraled out cutlass dancer.. when ***** would jump out there cars an battle in the middle of the street, car clubs rolled atleast 10 deep.... royalty, elegance, perfect image, unity, second 2 none, indaviduals,rest in peace, original uso's exct...
> the reason why the game is dead is no one makes the effort to get shit going again...props to those clubs that through picnic trying to do something about it...
> *



DAMN, THOSE WERE THE DAYS


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jul 3 2006, 10:35 PM~5711761
> *DAMN, THOSE WERE THE DAYS
> *


shit i could keep going the dancing suburban from lowlyfe shit all the cars from lowlyfe back then... pepe a real og that used to build bombs. unity had a cutlass dancer with like 8 pumps, 2 cutlass from homestead a blue one and a purple one with air pushing all over, way back here dudu from royalty with the hudia ant with the corolla, back then the game was so much better and now that we got all there better things we cant do shit like in the old days.... i wish i had a scaner and post all the old miami piks i got...rip eddie with the badest full size chevy....
we need to do something to not make the lowriding comunity look bad have more picnic and in nov or dec a toy drive for the kid in miami childrens to show miami we aint all a bunch of gang bang drug dealers or diliquints.....
step ur game up miami...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

All this OldSchool talk made me go to DigtalWheels.net....DAM....There's some Throw Back shit in there lol.... :0


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

I REMBER ALL THOSE GOOD OLD DAYS. I USED TO BE IN PERFECT IMAGE SO EVERY SAT NITE I USED TO SEE ALL THOSE CARS AND TRUCKS. DAMN WHAT HAPPEN MIAMI O-TOWN AND TAMPA HAVE LEFT US BEHIND WHEN WE USED TO HAVE THE BADDEST LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. THAT'S TRUE WE NEED MORE PICNICS AND HANGOUTS THEY HAVE TO BE IN THE MIDDLE CAUSE SOME PEOPLE LIVE IN HOMESTEAD AND THEY AIN'T GOING TO DRIVE TO HIALEAH WE SHOULD BRING LIFE BACK TO THE GROVE.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

in my opinion 2 things killed the lowrider game in miami. the first one is big rimmers, big rimmers are nice, flashy, im guessin pulls hoes ( i wouldnt kno) and are easy to build.. cause all u need is big rims. and the second would definetly be the haters, instigators, and shit talkers. whos gonna wanna cruise if for any stupid shit other people wanna start sumthin.... you cant clik on no1 cause then it means u trying them, if u decide to hop sumone , and u win, they wanna fight u for winning. and not even with lowriders ive seen big rimmers get tried just for rollin with their lambos open , or for honking thier train horns. and ive been out of the car club scene for a while, but i remember a big problem being that car clubs were acting to much like gangs, if one member didnt like a member of another club , thats it both of the clubs were suppose to hate each other. 
id love to see the lowrider scene come bak , but im not gonna kid myself i kno it aint , most of miamis nice lowriders are put away year round till lowrider, ders only a few nice ones out and riding (atleast in hialeah) and the rest are cacharos with 13s. we just need to relize that big rimmers have taken over.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jul 3 2006, 12:53 PM~5708891
> *Well whenever he returns our s10 is waiting for him
> *



thats nice to know buddy. MARK MY WORDS THE BATMAN S10 WILL BE BACK AND IT WILL BE CHOPPIN THE S10 GAME AGAIN and will hold the crown on the s10 trucks. . :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Elegance.CC on Japan Lowrider Mag....Tight Work..


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 4 2006, 02:11 AM~5712447
> *thats nice to know buddy. MARK MY WORDS THE BATMAN S10 WILL BE BACK AND IT WILL BE CHOPPIN THE S10 GAME AGAIN and will hold the crown on the s10 trucks. .  :biggrin:
> *



WE AIN'T SCARRED OF BATMAN ONCE OUR BLUE S10 KEPT UP WITH HIM AND WE WILL DO AGAIN AND BETTER. Where Robin is he coming out also?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats to George on his Cadi being featured in TLM & Evelio's Regal layout in LRM. Well deserved.


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jul 4 2006, 12:35 PM~5713879
> *WE AIN'T SCARRED OF BATMAN ONCE OUR BLUE S10 KEPT UP WITH HIM AND WE WILL DO AGAIN AND BETTER. Where Robin is he coming out also?
> *


sounds like hopping words to me... :biggrin: 
i saw the blue one take it to batman once....


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 4 2006, 12:20 AM~5712182
> *in my opinion 2 things killed the lowrider game in miami. the first one is big rimmers, big rimmers are nice, flashy, im guessin pulls hoes ( i wouldnt kno) and are easy to build.. cause all u need is big rims. and the second would definetly be the haters, instigators, and shit talkers. whos gonna wanna cruise if for any stupid shit other people wanna start sumthin.... you cant clik on no1 cause then it means u trying them, if u decide to hop sumone , and u win, they wanna fight u for winning. and not even with lowriders ive seen big rimmers get tried just for rollin with their lambos open , or for honking thier train horns. and ive been out of the car club scene for a while, but i remember a big problem being that car clubs were acting to much like gangs, if one member didnt like a member of another club , thats it both of the clubs were suppose to hate each other.
> id love to see the lowrider scene come bak , but im not gonna kid myself i kno it aint , most of miamis nice lowriders are put away year round till lowrider, ders only a few nice ones out and riding (atleast in hialeah) and the rest are cacharos with 13s. we just need to relize that big rimmers have taken over.
> *


i dont think the big rimmers fuked it up cuase if your a true lowrider u will always be... dont get me wrong i think its looks good but i stay true to what i do... your secound reason is what happened... if ***** hop and u lose take it as a loss and bring it back next weekend and hop again... good example classic angels when ever ive seen them hop the regal agianst 954 they alwayz shake hands after the hop... and bring next week... thats what people need to do not get pissed and listen to the instagator screaming in the background and start fighting.....and that goes to all the non hoppers to just showing off the rides too.


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Jul 4 2006, 05:12 PM~5715157
> *i dont think the big rimmers fuked it up cuase if your a true lowrider u will always be... dont get me wrong i think its looks good but i stay true to what i do... your secound reason is what happened... if ***** hop and u lose take it as a loss and bring it back next weekend and hop again... good example classic angels when ever ive seen them hop the regal agianst 954 they alwayz shake hands after the hop... and bring next week... thats what people need to do not get pissed and listen to the instagator screaming in the background and start fighting.....and that goes to all the non hoppers to just showing off the rides too.
> *



Well said!!! Lowrider are for fun and competition not for fighting. If you can't handle the shit talking don't bring your car out just stay on the side line and watch.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

big rims didnt kill the game..some ppl did move from lowriding to big rims but if anything they should be there at the grove/ hang out /picnic cuz thier still in the car sceene people shit talking and getting in to shit with thier cars thats way over thier heads money/time/ and place wise killed the game..no one shows respect for a stock car/truck on 13's/14's cuz i doesnt have juice crome kandy instead of giving the lil homies props to keep moving on to get the crome kandy and juice..cuz at least thier still in the lowriding comunity


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jul 4 2006, 06:15 PM~5715457
> *big rims didnt kill the game..some ppl did move from lowriding to big rims but if anything they should be there at the grove/ hang out /picnic cuz thier still in the car sceene people shit talking and getting in to shit with thier cars thats way over thier heads money/time/ and place wise killed the game..no one shows respect for a stock car/truck on 13's/14's cuz i doesnt have juice crome kandy instead of giving the lil homies props to keep moving on to get the crome kandy and juice..cuz at least thier still in the lowriding comunity
> *


Well said. As for wut I said about big rimmers being a reason. I didn't mean it as in people with lowriders went big rims, yea its happened , but like u said they still should be in the car scene. Wut I ment was that now youngsters are more inspired to build their rides as big rimmers cause of the large number of nice big rimmers and da large number of them driving around daily. I wasn't born lovin lowriders, but the mid to late 90s lowrider scene in miami was what caught my attention and got me interested in lowriders. So I decided to build one, and have my own appreciation for them. We need to bring out lowriders, not be afraid to hop them, have no fights, and show the youngsters what a lowrider community is suppose to be like. I'm sure if miami got their act str8, there wouldn't be no reason y we wouldn't be able to have a legal hangout like them ol' folk at kmart on saturdays.


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 1 2006, 11:15 AM~5698784
> *anybody know where I can get some fillers for a box chevy?? I need all of them
> *


YESS YOU DO!! :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jul 4 2006, 12:35 PM~5713879
> *WE AIN'T SCARRED OF BATMAN ONCE OUR BLUE S10 KEPT UP WITH HIM AND WE WILL DO AGAIN AND BETTER. Where Robin is he coming out also?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 4 2006, 05:09 PM~5715671
> *Well said. As for wut I said about big rimmers being a reason. I didn't mean it as in people with lowriders went big rims, yea its happened , but like u said they still should be in the car scene. Wut I ment was that now youngsters are more inspired to build their rides as big rimmers cause of the large number of nice big rimmers and da large number of them driving around daily. I wasn't born lovin lowriders, but the mid to late 90s lowrider scene in miami was what caught my attention and got me interested in lowriders. So I decided to build one, and have my own appreciation for them. We need to bring out lowriders, not be afraid to hop them, have no fights, and show the youngsters what a lowrider community is suppose to be like. I'm sure if miami got their act str8, there wouldn't be no reason y we wouldn't be able to have a legal hangout like them ol' folk at kmart on saturdays.
> *


I SECOND THAT  HOPEFULLY IT CAN HAPPEND.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jul 4 2006, 11:35 AM~5713879
> *WE AIN'T SCARRED OF BATMAN ONCE OUR BLUE S10 KEPT UP WITH HIM AND WE WILL DO AGAIN AND BETTER. Where Robin is he coming out also?
> *


yeah i heard the truck kept up thats kool but who the fuk is Robin lol...


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

his homeboy in the red s10. We gave hime that name after that UCE picnic back in the days.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 4 2006, 04:09 PM~5715671
> *Well said. As for wut I said about big rimmers being a reason. I didn't mean it as in people with lowriders went big rims, yea its happened , but like u said they still should be in the car scene. Wut I ment was that now youngsters are more inspired to build their rides as big rimmers cause of the large number of nice big rimmers and da large number of them driving around daily. I wasn't born lovin lowriders, but the mid to late 90s lowrider scene in miami was what caught my attention and got me interested in lowriders. So I decided to build one, and have my own appreciation for them. We need to bring out lowriders, not be afraid to hop them, have no fights, and show the youngsters what a lowrider community is suppose to be like. I'm sure if miami got their act str8, there wouldn't be no reason y we wouldn't be able to have a legal hangout like them ol' folk at kmart on saturdays.
> *


i took my lowrider there :biggrin: and beleiev it or not those biejitos talk shit amongst themselves just like lowriders :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 4 2006, 11:14 PM~5716706
> *i took my lowrider there  :biggrin: and beleiev it or not those biejitos talk shit amongst themselves just like lowriders :roflmao:
> *


shhhh! lol yea i kno i been there befo, but w/e everyone talks shit, and its fun to talk shit , just look at all dem truucha and cali swangin videos.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jul 4 2006, 01:15 PM~5714503
> *Congrats to George on his Cadi being featured in TLM & Evelio's Regal layout in LRM. Well deserved.
> *


thanx homie 
:thumbsup: pic came out bad lol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jul 4 2006, 12:15 PM~5714503
> *Congrats to George on his Cadi being featured in TLM & Evelio's Regal layout in LRM. Well deserved.
> *


good looking out homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

selling 2 rear quarter window motors for Vert g-bodys,both working perfect...also got a mirrored 38" sunroof and extra set of latches for vert g-bodys PM me if interested


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

bumper kits lol :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 2 2006, 02:05 AM~5702086
> *yea I was trying to avoid accurate steering columns for that reason.  I got some back fillers for a cadi one time over there, we ended up using them on Joels lac from RO but them shits barely matched up to the factory mounts.  We had to drill new holes and bend the fuck out of them for them to even come close.  I doubt any gm dealer carries them anymore, probably long past out of production.
> *


well i dont know if they're out of production... but we had bought them for hoeys box the pink and blue one... we had got them at maroone chevy.... im sure you can fuck with the ones from accurate, the front sides were perfect... the front top was shitty....lol and the rear ones were ok....i had also installed a set from the dealer ona box chevy when i had my shop... a blue one wit flames and ugly ass M&M's mural on the trunk....lol (all i did to it was paint the fillers fix some bodywork on it repaint the front end do more flames and clear the from the 2 front doors front....) lol.. but yeah the fillers were bought at the dealer...

i also installed a set of caddy ones from accurate on my cuzins lac and they were perfect.... my regal ones were also perfect... i guess it just depends if you're lucky and they dont give you a fucked up set...


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

we need some place that is in between everthing not so far up to hialeah and not so down south like homestead ..ive always said to my homebois that we have some shit like a crenshaw blvd. down here


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol like the ricers have that hangout on hialeah gardens blvd at the mc donalds parking lot.... right off 138th and hialeah gardens blvd... that parking lot's huge and lotsa lights...


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 5 2006, 01:57 PM~5719325
> *lol like the ricers have that hangout on hialeah gardens blvd at the mc donalds parking lot.... right off 138th and hialeah gardens blvd... that parking lot's huge and lotsa lights...
> *


That's far from homestead we need to give life to the grove again.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Jul 5 2006, 11:06 AM~5719374
> *That's far from homestead we need to give life to the grove again.
> *


what ever happend to watson island? if the cops show up just cruise down to southbeach...just an idea since i dont lvie in miami :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

watson died bcuz of the fact that it was to dark no lights...bringin it to the grove again sounds good...but as of right now itrs just all talk people will say theyll go every one will get all hype to go and when u go no ones out there just them rich boys who take momies escalade


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

is that new last laff dvd out yet?


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jul 5 2006, 01:07 PM~5719744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man you should have posted this up before :angry: . That's some shit. :angry:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Only 4 days notice


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NO SHIT, I AM GONNA BE IN MIA THIS WEEKEND, BUT DAMN THAT IS PRETTY QUICK, I WOULD BROUGHT MY WIFE'S MOTORCYCLE OUT


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

I know is to late for the notice but still got time to get ready and bring out them big rims and lowrider cars. Support the last laff family.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Volume 2 is out. This is the recording for volume 3


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey where can I see the pictures of Georges. The cadillac that comes out in the magazine.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

George when is your caddy coming out in a LRM. And jason's pink regal. When are these cars coming out on the magazine.


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jul 5 2006, 04:17 PM~5720394
> *Only 4 days notice
> *


when is the grand prix gonna come out again???


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

Executions Spread LRM August...Congrats to george 2


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Jul 5 2006, 05:16 PM~5720966
> *when is the grand prix gonna come out again???
> *



GOD WILLING FOR THE ELEGANCE PICNIC.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Jul 5 2006, 09:35 PM~5722041
> *Executions Spread LRM August...Congrats to george 2
> 
> 
> ...



GODDAMN!!!!! that ***** driving that regal is ugly as fuck!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 6 2006, 10:21 AM~5724277
> *GODDAMN!!!!! that ***** driving that regal is ugly as fuck!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

the convertible mating call.. :roflmao:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

the EXECUTIONER has been put away :biggrin: ..getting redone  but will be bringing out a little toy to play with.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 6 2006, 10:21 PM~5728463
> *the EXECUTIONER has been put away :biggrin: ..getting redone   but will be bringing out a little toy to play with.. :cheesy:
> *


What up dogg, gonna be down on Saturday to move the car. What yall got planned brother


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 6 2006, 08:22 PM~5728472
> *What up dogg, gonna be down on Saturday to move the car.  What yall got planned brother
> *


straight just give me a call.....and as for the plans JOE has it on the down low but we should have a great time


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What time that gonna start.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 6 2006, 08:32 PM~5728554
> *What time that gonna start.
> *


i think at 8:00pm


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 6 2006, 10:52 PM~5728674
> *i think at 8:00pm
> *


DAMN I MIGHT BE DRUNK BY THEN


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 6 2006, 08:29 PM~5728224
> *the convertible mating call..  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S TIGHT AS FUCK. DUDE MAD PROPS :cheesy: . HOPE ONE DAY I CAN DO THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)

does anyone know if "elegace car club" is having a picnic sunday july 23 at c.b. smith park?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el_cuban_boy_@Jul 7 2006, 12:09 PM~5732188
> *does anyone know if "elegace car club" is having a picnic sunday july 23 at c.b. smith park?
> *



yeah its still on.....we got the flyers already,just been to busy 2 post it...</span>
<span style=\'color:green\'>dont forget to bring a toy.......


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

is the frame on the Regal is fully reinforced, I chopped the top of a 77 Monte and never reinforced the frame when it was juiced, the frame bent so bad i could'nt open the right door. Looks like you have a nice project in you're hands good luck.. good work so far.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Jul 8 2006, 09:12 AM~5736321
> *is the frame on the Regal is fully reinforced, I chopped the top of a 77 Monte and never reinforced the frame when it was juiced, the frame bent so bad i could'nt open the right door. Looks like you have a nice project in you're hands good luck.. good work so far.
> *


happens to alot of people.yes my frame is wrapped..


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

ANybody know what's going on this weekend. Need to bring out my lowrider just need to know where.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 7 2006, 03:27 PM~5732319
> *yeah its still on.....we got the flyers already,just been to busy 2 post it...</span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>dont forget to bring a toy.......
> *


dtas gonna be tyght... i heard of that park beforei just forgot where it is? isn't that in pembroke pines or by culter ridge?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jul 8 2006, 03:33 PM~5737349
> *dtas gonna be tyght... i heard of that park beforei just forgot where it is? isn't that in pembroke pines or by culter ridge?
> *


 PINES BLVD AND FLAMINGO RD


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

Felix the cat tags for sale i got 4 of them ....... 2 chevy tags and 2 cadillac tags...hit me up for details...ill post up pics soon

jit


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

I JUST CAME FORM THE LAST LAFF VIDEO SHOOT & IT WAS HOTTER THAN A MUTHAFUKKA :burn: 

GOOD TURN OUT THO


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

What's up. I'm a LAST LAFF member. Well thanks to everyone that showed up at the video shoot. It turned out great. Be on the look out for the DVD.


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

where the piks!!!!!!


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

a little taste of something wet should look like


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

2 Members: EXECUTION, japSW20
can u see your reflection from over there...... :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 11 2006, 05:28 PM~5755414
> *2 Members: EXECUTION, japSW20
> can u see your reflection from over there...... :uh:
> *


sorry guess i cant :ugh: I did save alot of money on my insurance by switching to geico though


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

99 Problems was at the Last Laff video shoot of volume3. Real riders ride fake riders hide.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

elegance picnic

dont forget 2 bring a toy for the needy kids...we will greatly appriciate it...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 12 2006, 05:06 AM~5758209
> *we will be giving out a cash prise for the winner of the (car club) tug a war *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 11 2006, 06:55 PM~5755819
> *sorry guess i cant  :ugh: I did save alot of money on my insurance by switching to geico though
> *


its okay that u cant see your self but we both no u could :roflmao: ... and i prefer state farm they pay a whole lot better..


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 12 2006, 08:23 AM~5758640
> *its okay that u cant see your self but we both no u could :roflmao: ... and i prefer state farm they pay a whole lot better..
> *



stop running them scams *****


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 12 2006, 09:23 AM~5758640
> *its okay that u cant see your self but we both no u could :roflmao: ... and i prefer state farm they pay a whole lot better..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

anyone with Caprice, Caddy, or Impala parts (B-Body bubble type)

i need the dual fans and all wiring

pm me


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah ronny.... i can see too.... lerking in the background with rod and bait ready to go... :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jul 11 2006, 10:33 PM~5756464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and 99 problems is a rider your gonna see that car everywhere and not on a trailor
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

BOWTIE SOUTH supporting any lowrider event big or small in MIAMI 

(TIME TO BRING THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT BACK TO THE FOUR FRONT)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone sellin a g-body? lookin to trade for my eldog...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 12 2006, 04:09 PM~5761759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice fotoshoot but who's the ***** in the background :around: .....oh by the way hows DIRTY'S car comig out....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 12 2006, 08:08 PM~5763342
> *nice fotoshoot  but who's the ***** in the background  :around: .....oh by the way  hows DIRTY'S car coming out....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Bowtie Connection South. Shit we all need to support all lowrider events. Like you said big or small. Hope to see all the BOWTIE cars at the elegance picnic. Specialy certified gangsta and hater proof.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 12 2006, 08:08 PM~5763342
> *nice fotoshoot  but who's the ***** in the background  :around: .....oh by the way  hows DIRTY'S car comig out....
> *


he never had dirtys car


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

JAPSW20: he never had dirtys car 



> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 9 2006, 12:32 AM~5006765
> *now stfu  :uh:
> *


Uhhhh.............Now i wonder where the fuck this came from.... :uh: :roflmao:....
THATS GOTTA SUK


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

The picture didnt come out let me enlighten you...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

I remember that pic, :uh: I wonder where it was for 8 months?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

you guys must really really like me..... you guys know damn motherfucking well i never had that car.... that car was given to someone to do the bodywork and prep it... and never finished it.... that car was neverrrrr in my possession... dirty can vouch for that... so i can give 3 fucks what ya'll say... keep talking shit about me it dont phaze me.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

whos hopping at the elgance picnic?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 12 2006, 07:18 PM~5762138
> *anyone sellin a g-body? lookin to trade for my eldog...
> *


there are 20 monte carlo LS's in Florida City for sale....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Jul 13 2006, 01:59 PM~5767188
> *The picture didnt come out let me enlighten you...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN TOOK LONGER THEN I HAD THOUGHT IT WOULD TAKE.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jul 13 2006, 11:28 AM~5766421
> *Bowtie Connection South. Shit we all need to support all lowrider events. Like you said big or small. Hope to see all the BOWTIE cars at the elegance picnic. Specialy certified gangsta and hater proof.
> *


BOWTIE SOUTH will be at the elegance picnic, but no CERTIFIED GANGSTER... the GANGSTER is doing the lowrider tour this year... gotta show the rest of the lowriders fans across the UNITED STATES that MIAMI can put it down too. :biggrin: but HATER PROOF and FRESH 64 will be there


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 13 2006, 12:55 PM~5767418
> *whos hopping at the elgance picnic?
> *


x2


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 13 2006, 08:20 PM~5769286
> *x2
> *


what up homie


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Anybody sellin 14x6,cadi grill,cont kit For a fleetwood or anything else?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jul 13 2006, 08:06 PM~5769964
> *Anybody sellin 14x6,cadi grill,cont kit For a fleetwood or anything else?
> *


i might have some conti kits.ill hit you up if i get ahold of them


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 12 2006, 06:37 PM~5761893
> *and 99 problems is a rider your gonna see that car everywhere and not on a trailor
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


props on a badass ride..cant wait to see it in person.. :thumbsup: 
glad to see the car hitting the streets of miami now lets see if other people that think there rides are trilor queens start driving there shit...its time to bring back lowriding in miami and support all events....


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Go damn. For real is time for all these people hidding and also hidding there lowriders to bring back the action to miami. I see these Miami cars making it to LRM. But you don't get to see them in the streets. What's up with that. But we all need to wait till the ELEGANCE picnic. Let's see how many lowriders are going to be out there. And let's show BROWARD county that DADE county has this shit ON LOCK. :angry:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 13 2006, 12:16 PM~5767234
> *... so i can give 3 fucks what ya'll say...
> *




 Thats cool bro, dont even trip. Everythings gonna be alright now. I haven't been on LIL in a long time, and it sucks that I come on and theres still drama. 

Im sure you dont think about us in your spare time, and its mutual. Do your thing homie. Good luck on all your life situations. Hopefully your regal will make it out one day.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*WUS GOOD YALL I GIVE PROPS TO ALL MY NUCCAS WHO DONT TRAILER QUEEN THEIR CARS I CALL THEM BOYS STR8 RIDERS UNLESS YOU HAVE A CAR LIKE CERTIFIED GANGSTA, PURO PLATA 2, LOCO 64
CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUASION. FEEL ME CERTAIN CARS NEED TO BE ON A TRAILER AND THERE ARE SOME THAT CAN JUS RIDE. BRING DA STREETS BACK AND LEAVE YOUR TRAILER AT HOME UNLESS U GOING OUT OF TOWN OR STATE. IM NOT BEING A HARD AZZ FEEL ME I KNOW WE ALL GOT BREAD IN OUR SCHITS ,BUT "WHAT GOOD IS IT TO BUILD ONE IF YOU CANT BE A RIDER AND SWING ONE.YALL BE EAZZY IM DONE WIT DIS SUBJECT.*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: ........lololololol









random ass fuck.....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

lol ttt


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

What's up BOWTIE. One question fresh 64 is the gray impala you guys have. Or is another surprise hitting the streets. You know 99 problems has to be at the picnic. Well this goes for all the real lowriders not those trailor queens. Lets take these lowriders out.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

show your support tonight and cruise to the grove meeting spot BOWTIE CONNECTION at 9 30 pm everybody from 13"s to 30"s are welcome to come . lets make this happen we have to bring it to the streets here is our chance!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jul 15 2006, 12:50 PM~5777951
> *What's up BOWTIE. One question fresh 64 is the gray impala you guys have. Or is another surprise hitting the streets. You know 99 problems has to be at the picnic. Well this goes for all the real lowriders not those trailor queens. Lets take these lowriders out.
> *


fresh 64 is the silver rag..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

penny pincher 64 ht coming soon


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2006, 03:49 PM~5778677
> *show your support tonight and cruise to the grove meeting spot BOWTIE CONNECTION at 9 30 pm everybody from 13"s to 30"s are welcome to come . lets make this happen we have to bring it to the streets here is our chance!!!!!!
> *


LOW LYFE- will be attending
UCE- will be there
CLASSIC ANGELS/ HIGH END- has confirmed
BLVD ACES- will there
954 BOYS- will be there aswell
STR8 PIMPIN- will be there
even the BIG I- will be there


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 15 2006, 04:34 PM~5779194
> *LOW LYFE- will be attending
> UCE- will be there
> CLASSIC ANGELS/ HIGH END- has confirmed
> ...



damn i didnt hear anything bout the rideout..next time hit me up on here....my club is always down to ride...

how about starting up a hangout on sundays over at the airport where last laff did their video shoot....its a good spot with alotta space and the cops didnt fuk with us till bout 7:00.... maybe every other weekend, once a month..whatever just sumthing to do so we have a reason to get our cars on the streets again!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 16 2006, 08:00 AM~5781829
> *damn i didnt hear anything bout the rideout..next time hit me up on here....my club is always down to ride...
> 
> how about starting up a hangout on sundays over at the airport where last laff did their video shoot....its a good spot with alotta space and the cops didnt fuk with us till bout 7:00.... maybe every other weekend, once a month..whatever just sumthing to do so we have a reason to get our cars on the streets again!!!!
> *


for real,i didnt hear anything about this meet up...any one got pics? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like to thank every body that came out last night , it was a good turn out even tho it was such a short notice . the cops didn't fuck with us so that's a good sign for more future cruises.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2006, 11:06 AM~5781941
> *i like to thank every body that came out last night , it was a good turn out even tho it was such a short notice . the cops didn't fuck with us so that's a good sign for more future cruises.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

how was the beach?

jit hurry up and post up the pics and the homies from last laff i know you got some pics aswell........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 13 2006, 06:42 PM~5769366
> *what up homie
> *


chillin homie.....still gettin shit together ... :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Yo Freddy you aint got no extra upper A-arm for my regal hit me up OR if any body does PM me. I need it ASAP! 84 regal pref chrome


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

dayum i show up 20 minutes late and everyones gone . oh well maybe next time


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: me2 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 16 2006, 02:58 PM~5782492
> *dayum i show up 20 minutes late and everyones gone .  oh well maybe next time
> *


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 16 2006, 01:00 PM~5782504
> *:biggrin: me2 :biggrin:
> *



Same here


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

can a box chevy coupe vert be done...???

i was told there is a yellow one in miami

pm me info or post pics


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 16 2006, 03:04 PM~5783165
> *can a box chevy coupe vert be done...???
> 
> i was told there is a yellow one in miami
> ...


bowtie is building one in cali, there is one out here on like 24 inch all gold wires

anything is possible if u got the $$$


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 16 2006, 09:30 AM~5781999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> how was the beach?
> ...




they aint ready :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

anyboody got any ideas or comments bout what i posted earlier bout starting a hangout where they did the video shoot!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

im sellin my jimmy, 3500 obo. if interested PM and ill let u kno all the info on it.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

that spot is straight, but isnt it dark as fuck there ? but it is a good spot if it aint dark ? everyone riding out this weekend again to the grove ?


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 17 2006, 09:25 PM~5791004
> *that spot is straight, but isnt it dark as fuck there ?  but it is a good spot if it aint dark ?  everyone riding out this weekend again to the grove ?
> *


we should for real...start making it a wkend thing again...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

every other weekend at most , shit gets old if its every weekend


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't think to many people are going to ride out this weekend, cause everyone is getting ready for the ELEGANCE picnic on sunday. So you know how it is. HAve them lolo's nice and clean for the big day.  Don't ya think that's what might just happen.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 17 2006, 06:50 PM~5790760
> *anyboody got any ideas or comments bout what i posted earlier bout starting a hangout where they did the video shoot!!!!!!
> *


I was thinking about a hang out at the Southland Mall(cutler ridge mall off 200 st), lots of space, lots of lights, and right on US-1. I wonder how many people would show up? I know we got a lot of lowriders-donks out here in Cutler Ridge and Homestead...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 16 2006, 02:04 PM~5783165
> *can a box chevy coupe vert be done...???
> 
> i was told there is a yellow one in miami
> ...


24 all gold big hub DAYTONS


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

elegance picnic


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i was thinkin to hangout during the day..... every time there is a picnic on sunday there is always a good trun out...so if we did something there once or twice a month i think it would b str8

i miss the grove but i think if it starts gettin packed again the cops are gonna start actin like bitches


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 18 2006, 07:36 AM~5793340
> *i was thinkin to hangout during the day..... every time there is a picnic on sunday there is always a good trun out...so if we did something there once or twice a month i think it would b str8
> 
> i miss the grove but i think if it starts gettin packed again the cops are gonna start actin like bitches
> *


is not that the cops act like bitches, and dont take this in a bad way but your club is 1 of the reasons that the cops fuck with us. you guys fail to realize that across the street from the taco people are sleeping. so you think that you guys pulling up with those grill speakers and all that loud music aint going to get you guys in trouble.you guys run around every lowrider event hanging out the cars and roof acting like little kids. shit if i was cops ill fuck with you too cause thats just plain stupid...

thats why you guys where not called on saturday we dont want that kind of attenion around us.we wanna go there hangout no loud music nobody burning out..
point blank everybody here should know whats right and whats wrong. when these hangouts go on at the grove ****** need to act like grown ass men and relax alittle so the cops wont fuck with us. 

point proven this past weekend was out nubered by the older guys and shit was more controlled nobody got fucked with and there was a cop just sitting in his car in the taco bell parking lot and he was not tripping


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 18 2006, 05:51 AM~5793362
> *is not that the cops act like bitches, and dont take this in a bad way but your club is 1 of the reasons that the cops fuck with us. you guys fail to realize that across the street from the taco people are sleeping. so you think that you guys pulling up with those grill speakers and all that loud music aint going to get you guys in trouble.you guys run around every lowrider event hanging out the cars and roof acting like little kids. shit if i was cops ill fuck with you too cause thats just plain stupid...
> 
> thats why you guys where not called on saturday we dont want that kind of attenion around us.we wanna go there hangout no loud music nobody burning out..
> ...


i'll agree with u on some of your points..... thats y i've done some reconstructing in my club to chill with all that.... when tacobell was goin on we would come in, yeah music might be loud, but after that just park n chill...at least when im there...as far as picnics go and day time events there hasnt been any problems....i feel u on the grill speakers but we cut all that out but sittin on the cars and stunnin well that the way shit is nowadays...no different from watchin people gas hop when coming in2 a picnic or event. 

but be real homie u know as well as i do some of the lowrider events have gotten fuked up because of stupid shit like hopping and who has more chrome. seen plenty of fights break out cause of that shit. and this has come from some of the older guys and clubs!!!! so bottom line is we "all" need to act like men in different ways to make this shit work!!!!!

now bout hte cops just being bitches it happens...im not a stunna or a big rim rider...i been in my lo lo since the 90's and i still constantly get fuked with by the cops just for cruising. or going back n forth to work!!!

hopefully we can get something goin and bring these streets back to what they were!!!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> i'll agree with u on some of your points..... thats y i've done some reconstructing in my club to chill with all that.... when tacobell was goin on we would come in, yeah music might be loud, but after that just park n chill...at least when im there...as far as picnics go and day time events there hasnt been any problems....i feel u on the grill speakers but we cut  all that out but sittin on the cars and stunnin well that the way shit is nowadays...no different from watchin people gas hop when coming in2 a picnic or event.
> 
> but be real homie u know as well as i do some of the lowrider events have gotten fuked up because of stupid shit like hopping and who has more chrome. seen plenty of fights break out cause of that shit. and this has come from some of the older guys and clubs!!!! so bottom line is we "all" need to act like men in different ways to make this shit work!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

the way i see it is if there is gonna b change...and real change then those few from each club should be involved. not just 5 or 6 clubs...the reality of it is if just a few people are starting a hang out its only a matter of time before every-1 starts goin. but if we are not all on the same page then the same shit is gonna happen over and over again. we can go back n forth forever online bout this but im ready to take action and make changes for the better.... im tired of not having shit to do with my car except a picnic here n there and a few shows!!!!! on the real keep me in the loop about events or anything thats goin on to make shit happen for these streets again!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

oh and heres another problem we have that i feel needs to b worked on.... no support from the older riders ( talkin bout lowriders)... what i mean by that is this:

when a new club or car comes to the streets theres nothin but shit talkin especially if its younger guys!!!! u hear comments like... "that ****** shit is wack", "he's a rookie", "all he got is spokes and hydros" and bullshit like that...fuked up part is most of that comes from the old school riders who are doin big things. if the older guys dont support and guide the newer guys, who will b the future of lowriding in miami, then things will never get better. instead of talkin shit we need to give props to these cats and help em out along the way. 

i remeber my club showin up to the 305 picnic back in 2000 with a yellow regal ready to hop and all i heard "in the background" was hating!!! i shake that pussy shit off cuz if they not nosing up then fukem...but thats just an example of what i was saying above.

just my .02 cents!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 18 2006, 09:30 AM~5793689
> *oh and heres another problem we have that i feel needs to b worked on.... no support from the older riders ( talkin bout lowriders)... what i mean by that is this:
> 
> when a new club or car comes to the streets theres nothin but shit talkin especially if its younger guys!!!! u hear comments like... "that ****** shit is wack", "he's a rookie", "all he got is spokes and hydros" and bullshit like that...fuked up part is most of that comes from the old school riders who are doin big things. if the older guys dont support and guide the newer guys, who will b the future of lowriding in miami, then things will never get better. instead of talkin shit we need to give props to these cats and help em out along the way.
> ...


YO YOU AND BOWTIE SEEM TO BE BRINGING UP SOME GOOD SUGGESTIONS. AND HOPEFULLY SHIT IN MIA CAN BE BIG, I MEAN THERE ARE SO MANY RIDERZ OUT THERE. JUST TOO MUCH SHIT TALKING, AND WAY TOO MANY HATERZ. PEOPLE HATE ON SMALL SHIT, AND I MEAN SMALL SHIT. JUST CAUSE SOMEBODY GOT A BETTER RIDE, OR MAYBE THERE SHIT IT WACK. BUT ANOTHER MANS GARBAGE IS ANOTHER MANS GOLD. IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE MORE SHIT HAPPEN IN FLORIDA. MAYBE BE LIKE CALI, SOMETHING HAPPENING ALL OVER THE STATE EVERY WEEKEND


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 18 2006, 10:30 AM~5793689
> *oh and heres another problem we have that i feel needs to b worked on.... no support from the older riders ( talkin bout lowriders)... what i mean by that is this:
> 
> when a new club or car comes to the streets theres nothin but shit talkin especially if its younger guys!!!! u hear comments like... "that ****** shit is wack", "he's a rookie", "all he got is spokes and hydros" and bullshit like that...fuked up part is most of that comes from the old school riders who are doin big things. if the older guys dont support and guide the newer guys, who will b the future of lowriding in miami, then things will never get better. instead of talkin shit we need to give props to these cats and help em out along the way.
> ...



x2. yea its eazy to rank and hate on the youngsters rollin in buckets on 13s , but its true we need to support em cause they the future, we've all at wut point or another drove around in a beater. i drove around in my jimmy for 3 months all primered up, and now its not so pretty either , but fuk it eventually ill come out with somethin again. and its also true what u said about the stupid people wanting to fight for stupid shit. if u got a prob with someone y not handle it on ur own time, y ruin a picnic or hangout just to look like a bigger man? thats middle school shit. hop ur cars, shake hands and thats it u look like a bigger man by doing that, and are showing a good example for people who look up to u, and giving ur club a good name.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 18 2006, 09:30 AM~5793689
> *oh and heres another problem we have that i feel needs to b worked on.... no support from the older riders ( talkin bout lowriders)... what i mean by that is this:
> 
> when a new club or car comes to the streets theres nothin but shit talkin especially if its younger guys!!!! u hear comments like... "that ****** shit is wack", "he's a rookie", "all he got is spokes and hydros" and bullshit like that...fuked up part is most of that comes from the old school riders who are doin big things. if the older guys dont support and guide the newer guys, who will b the future of lowriding in miami, then things will never get better. instead of talkin shit we need to give props to these cats and help em out along the way.
> ...


talking shit in miami will never end, no matter what anyone says or does. Only thing that will change that if straight up one on one, and those fights are what end the hangouts and shit. You don't fight and try to look like the bigger person, you end up looking like a pussy, then again, you fight and no one likes you or your club for messing up a spot. Its a vicious cycle that would never end.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2006, 08:29 AM~5793989
> *talking shit in miami will never end, no matter what anyone says or does. Only thing that will change that if straight up one on one, and those fights are what end the hangouts and shit. You don't fight and try to look like the bigger person, you end up looking like a pussy, then again, you fight and no one likes you or your club for messing up a spot. Its a vicious cycle that would never end.
> *


.....talking shit is part of the game but to me there are limits. professional athletes talk shit to each other the whole game but at the end its all lgood and a handshake!!!!

what im talkin bout is more like hating than talkin shit!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 18 2006, 11:28 AM~5793981
> *x2. yea its eazy to rank and hate on the youngsters rollin in buckets on 13s , but its true we need to support em cause they the future, we've all at wut point or another drove around in a beater. i drove around in my jimmy for 3 months all primered up, and now its not so pretty either , but fuk it eventually ill come out with somethin again. and its also true what u said about the stupid people wanting to fight for stupid shit. if u got a prob with someone y not handle it on ur own time, y ruin a picnic or hangout just to look like a bigger man? thats middle school shit. hop ur cars, shake hands and thats it u look like a bigger man by doing that, and are showing a good example for people who look up to u, and giving ur club a good name.
> *



i think the ppl in this world would be a lil more peaceful if you smoked sum herb every now and then


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 18 2006, 10:33 AM~5794013
> *.....talking shit is part of the game but to me there are limits. professional athletes talk shit to each other the whole game but at the end its all lgood and a handshake!!!!
> 
> what im talkin bout is more like hating than talkin shit!!!!
> *


they talk shit cause they hate....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2006, 11:38 AM~5794036
> *they talk shit cause they hate....
> *



oye homie i was out there at henry's at the end of mowry and blew up about 30 bowling pins he just got a shit load and sum new targets to shoot at


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2006, 08:38 AM~5794036
> *they talk shit cause they hate....
> *


well those are the people that have to be singled out...not be associated with


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 18 2006, 10:44 AM~5794066
> *oye homie i was out there at henry's at the end of mowry and blew up about 30 bowling pins he just got a shit load and sum new targets to shoot at
> *


wanna go $20 a round at whatever? :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2006, 12:18 PM~5794240
> *wanna go $20 a round at whatever? :biggrin:
> *



rifles or handguns......


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 18 2006, 11:23 AM~5794280
> *rifles or handguns......
> *


however you wanna lose your money :biggrin:  

i got a truck load of shit, AK's, SK's, like 13 Glocks, 4 Berretas, 22, 25s, 12 guages..


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2006, 12:27 PM~5794314
> *however you wanna lose your money :biggrin:
> 
> i got a truck load of shit, AK's, SK's, like 13 Glocks, 4 Berretas, 22, 25s, 12 guages..
> *



damn buddy its easy for u 2 collect all that shit u a cop u get all of that at discount...if u wanna place a lil bet im down Ak vs. aK...i kant own a handgun yet not for another 3 months...i just got a 1000 rounds in so we can do that and "shoot like terrorists" like you call it..you got a romanian rite?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 18 2006, 11:29 AM~5794337
> *damn buddy its easy for u 2 collect all that shit u a cop u get all of that at discount...if u wanna place a lil bet im down Ak vs. aK...i kant own a handgun yet not for another 3 months...i just got a 1000 rounds in so we can do that and "shoot like terrorists" like you call it..you got a romanian rite?
> *


man as i cop ive bought like 3, and i wasnt also a cop  ....

romanian, a chinese in pieces, and parts of a russian


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2006, 12:31 PM~5794355
> *man as i cop ive bought like 3, and i wasnt also a cop  ....
> 
> romanian, a chinese in pieces, and parts of a russian
> *



damn a russian and chinese are hard 2 get a hold of...all i got is a yugo...what days you go out there...ay have u seen the "moving targets" aka the rabbits that run across downrange over there those little ****** are crazy its like they dont hear the gunshots


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 18 2006, 11:33 AM~5794371
> *damn a russian and chinese are hard 2 get a hold of...all i got is a yugo...what days you go out there...ay have u seen the "moving targets" aka the rabbits that run across downrange over there those little ****** are crazy its like they dont hear the gunshots
> *


 i go out there whenever i get a chance, im moving right now so it might be a few weeks, besides i dont know if u shoot your k when the feds are out there but they wanna be all nosey and look at your gun and shit

it aint nothing to them 400 have been shot, but they fuck and reproduce lol


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ON THE SUBJECT OF ACTIN LIKE A FOOL ERRY BODY HAS SAID SOME GOOD POINTS,IM NOT ON HERE TO BE A CYBER THUG OR START NO SCHIT TALKIN ,JUS WANNA SAY U HAVE TO KEEP IT REAL AND KEEP IT SIMPLE ALL THAT WANTIN TO FIGHT OVER THE MOST CHROME AND WHO HOPS DA HIGHEST IS STUPID ,OR WHO RIDES THE HIGHEST IS IGNORANT.SOME OF US DO THIS FOR A LIVING AND SOME OF US DO THIS SCHIT FOR A SPORT.I FEEL LIKE THIS SCHIT IS IN MY BLOOD IF U A REAL RIDER U KNOW THIS "GIVE RESPECT AND ULL GET RESPECT IN RETURN,IF U A HA8R AND WANNA SHOW IT SOME HOW ULL GET DEALT WITH BY THE COPS OR DA STREETS AND IT SHOULDNT GO DOWN LIKE THAT  LES TAKE OUR STREETS BACK BRING THESE CARS OUT THE GARAGES AND UNDER COVERS ENJOY OUR WEEKENDS AND SUNDAYS. SETTLE OUR DIFFERENCES WITH OTHER CLUBS AND ENJOY WHAT WE LIKE TO DO "LOWRIDE IV LIFE". MY SCHIT BEEN DEAD UNDER A COVER 4 A MINUTE BUT NOW ITS TYME TO DO DA DAMN THANG. SO IN ALL WORDS YALL BOYZZ BE EAZZY LES HAVE FUN SWING SOME RYDES AND TALK SCHIT 4 FUN LEAVE DA DUMB SCHIT 4 DA DUMB AZZ PEOPLE. AND A NUCCA SAY DIS WIT RESPECT TO ERRYBODY IN DADE COUNTY NUTTIN BUT LOVE FEEL ME JUS MY OPINION!  .


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2006, 12:39 PM~5794409
> *i go out there whenever i get a chance, im moving right now so it might be a few weeks, besides i dont know if u shoot your k when the feds are out there but they wanna be all nosey and look at your gun and shit
> 
> it aint nothing to them 400 have been shot, but they fuck and reproduce lol
> *


honestly i have only been out there saturdays and only once has someone been out there and they were cool peeps they can look at my gun all they want aint shit they can do....now if i take the my ole bois mk-11 out there thats a different story lol...but its crazy how the rabbits dont hear the gun fire


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 18 2006, 11:49 AM~5794473
> *honestly i have only been out there saturdays and only once has someone been out there and they were cool peeps they can look at my gun all they want aint shit they can do....now if i take the my ole bois mk-11 out there thats a different story lol...but its crazy how the rabbits dont hear the gun fire
> *


they hear it but it aint shit to them no more

what kinda rounds you got? You got normal rifle rounds or the HP's?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam its looking like the miami lowrider comitte in here :biggrin: looks like lowriding is going to pick up again


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2006, 12:53 PM~5794513
> *they hear it but it aint shit to them no more
> 
> what kinda rounds you got? You got normal rifle rounds or the HP's?
> *



right now i got sum good shit from wolf ammunition there ballpoints and they got a berdan prime coating on them so it works better with the gun less friction so the gun doesnt heat up as much....but i have gotten the hp's i find the ballpoints more accurate...but since good old president bush shipped over all that ammunition to iraq and afghanistan its gotten expensive from 98 for 1000 rounds to 180 for 1000 rounds cheapest places 2 get is ammoman.com


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 18 2006, 11:40 AM~5794412
> *ON THE SUBJECT OF ACTIN LIKE A FOOL ERRY BODY HAS SAID SOME GOOD POINTS,IM NOT ON HERE TO BE A CYBER THUG OR START NO SCHIT TALKIN ,JUS WANNA SAY U HAVE TO KEEP IT REAL AND KEEP IT SIMPLE ALL THAT WANTIN TO FIGHT OVER THE MOST CHROME AND WHO HOPS DA HIGHEST IS STUPID ,OR WHO RIDES THE HIGHEST IS IGNORANT.SOME OF US DO THIS FOR A LIVING AND SOME OF US DO THIS SCHIT FOR A SPORT.I FEEL LIKE THIS SCHIT IS IN MY BLOOD IF U A REAL RIDER U KNOW THIS "GIVE RESPECT AND ULL GET RESPECT IN RETURN,IF U A HA8R AND WANNA SHOW IT SOME HOW ULL GET DEALT WITH BY THE COPS OR DA STREETS AND IT SHOULDNT GO DOWN LIKE THAT  LES TAKE OUR STREETS BACK BRING THESE CARS OUT THE GARAGES AND UNDER COVERS ENJOY OUR WEEKENDS AND SUNDAYS. SETTLE OUR DIFFERENCES WITH OTHER CLUBS AND ENJOY WHAT WE LIKE TO DO "LOWRIDE IV LIFE". MY SCHIT BEEN DEAD UNDER A COVER 4 A MINUTE BUT NOW ITS TYME TO DO DA DAMN THANG. SO IN ALL WORDS YALL BOYZZ BE EAZZY LES HAVE FUN SWING SOME RYDES AND TALK SCHIT 4 FUN LEAVE DA DUMB SCHIT 4 DA DUMB AZZ PEOPLE. AND A NUCCA SAY DIS WIT RESPECT TO ERRYBODY IN DADE COUNTY NUTTIN BUT LOVE FEEL ME JUS MY OPINION!  .
> *


NICELY SAID HOMIE


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

One time for everyone who went out on sat night, yeah for short notice it was a good turnout, and i feel we should keep this to once a month also, and yeah this sat night will be dead, cuz everyone gettin ready for the elegance picnic, but i say after the picnic we all go cruisin to somewere like ft laudi beach or sumtin, all as one big group no bullshit. but if not lets ma ke this shit happen whatever it takes to get this movement going again, cuz to everyone else we look like chumps that just ride big rims we need to show em whats up, and now is the time wit certified gangster on tour we can all benefit from the miami movement. Everyshow we go to tampa, indy, san diego, san antonio, denver, no one can believe we from miami, so now is the time to do it.

Also to all the young bucks comin up just remember, sometimes its not cool to hang out your ride or try to ghost ride, or pump loud ass speakers on the outside, just remeber were you at sometimes and the cops wont fuck wit us (as much), but fuck it be on the look out for info one the next cruise, this time well give evryone a weeks notice.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 18 2006, 04:04 PM~5797618
> *One time for everyone who went out on sat night, yeah for short notice it was  a good turnout, and i feel we should keep this to once a month also, and yeah this sat night will be dead, cuz everyone gettin ready for the elegance picnic, but i say after the picnic we all go cruisin to somewere like ft laudi beach or sumtin, all as one big group no bullshit. but if not lets ma ke this shit happen whatever it takes to get this movement going again, cuz to everyone else we look like chumps  that just ride big rims we need to show em whats up, and now is the time wit certified gangster on tour we can all benefit from the miami movement. Everyshow we go to tampa, indy, san diego, san antonio, denver,  no one can believe we from miami, so now is the time to do it.
> 
> Also to all the young bucks comin up just remember, sometimes its not cool to hang out your ride or try to ghost ride, or pump loud ass speakers on the outside, just remeber were you at sometimes and the cops wont fuck wit us (as much), but fuck it be on the look out for info one the next cruise, this time well give evryone a weeks notice.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 18 2006, 04:04 PM~5797618
> *One time for everyone who went out on sat night, yeah for short notice it was  a good turnout, and i feel we should keep this to once a month also, and yeah this sat night will be dead, cuz everyone gettin ready for the elegance picnic, but i say after the picnic we all go cruisin to somewere like ft laudi beach or sumtin, all as one big group no bullshit. but if not lets ma ke this shit happen whatever it takes to get this movement going again, cuz to everyone else we look like chumps  that just ride big rims we need to show em whats up, and now is the time wit certified gangster on tour we can all benefit from the miami movement. Everyshow we go to tampa, indy, san diego, san antonio, denver,  no one can believe we from miami, so now is the time to do it.
> 
> Also to all the young bucks comin up just remember, sometimes its not cool to hang out your ride or try to ghost ride, or pump loud ass speakers on the outside, just remeber were you at sometimes and the cops wont fuck wit us (as much), but fuck it be on the look out for info one the next cruise, this time well give evryone a weeks notice.
> *



I SEE U MADE IT HOME ALIVE....LOL.....LAST NIGHT WAS A TRIP .....O2 .....THATS WHERE THA HOES AT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

free food and free drinks.........bring ur familys ,bring ur whips,and if u can bring a toy for the needy children....lots of food and fun,so come out and participate at our 2nd annual picnic....there will be plenty of food,so leave ur beef at home and come have a fun time...d.j. will be there to keep it krunk...eastcoast ryders will be filming...tug a war winners will get a cash prize...see u there....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 18 2006, 11:22 PM~5799274
> *free food and free drinks.........bring ur familys ,bring ur whips,and if u can bring a toy for the needy children....lots of food and fun,so come out and participate at our 2nd annual picnic....there will be plenty of food,so leave ur beef at home and come have a fun time...d.j. will be there to keep it krunk...eastcoast ryders will be filming...tug a war winners will get a cash prize...see u there....
> 
> 
> ...


wut is that in the bottom corner of the flyers? look like back seats with miami dolphin logos?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

NOW THATS A BBQ FOR A PICNIC


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4-wheeler for sale 3500.00 honda 400 w/extra features pullas a whoop n blows out most banshee`s updated sprockets disc brakes 3500.00 no less brand new only been driven no more than 20 hours call if interested 786 267 3675 alex leave a message with your infor if interested


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Low...-18-06_1643.jpg


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ nice


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

free food and free drinks.........bring ur familys ,bring ur whips,and if u can bring a toy for the needy children....lots of food and fun,so come out and participate at our 2nd annual picnic....there will be plenty of food,so leave ur beef at home and come have a fun time...d.j. will be there to keep it krunk...eastcoast ryders will be filming...tug a war winners will get a cash prize...see u there....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 18 2006, 11:31 PM~5799351
> *wut is that in the bottom corner of the flyers? look like back seats with miami dolphin logos?
> *



those are seats Nunez did a while bak


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 18 2006, 11:45 PM~5799451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What! Now's that's a crazy barbecue. Good idea


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

2 all chrome CCE pumps for sale barely been used $300 if interested pm me


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Just wanted 2 comment on the fighting & beefing subject....Bout 98 or 99 when royalty, Elegance, Second II none, Mystik styles, sweat it, rollin, the firm, just 2 name a few, were on tha scene everybody was beefing or some one 4rm some club had some beef with somebody with another club & @ the grove, or the beach or even in muthafuckas meeting spots there was a fight i know cuz i grew up in this era building my lil lowrider models & use 2 roll with sweat it. A lot of muthafuckas was beefin not particularly with S.I. but other clubs was fighting @ the grove & all that b.s. Point is they tried 2 do a meeting of all tha families like in tha godfather but there wasn't enough support. I agree with bowtie's comments bout tha lil jit stunnin, i agree with str8 clownin bout the "older folks" but like downsouth playa said it's a vicious cycle that won't end cuz in MIA muthafuckas think they're better than one another, "Ohh my shit is choppin that lil jits shit i'm goin hit back bumper pa que respeta" or "i'm gonna act a fool with my speakers & have my boy flying tha plaque while he's grilling @ everybody hanging out tha sunroof" that type of mentality is gonna get us nowhere. I just wish that muthafuckas with lolo's all had tha internet & would come on Layitlow so that they can settle they beefs in a private setting without having 2 involve tha clubs but they don't so they can't & so goes on tha story of failed lowrider dreams of Miami.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 19 2006, 02:06 PM~5804148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One bad asss car homie


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jul 19 2006, 05:07 PM~5804964
> *Just wanted 2 comment on the fighting & beefing subject....Bout 98 or 99 when royalty, Elegance, Second II none, Mystik styles, sweat it, rollin, the firm, just 2 name a few, were on tha scene everybody was beefing or some one 4rm some club had some beef with somebody with another club & @ the grove, or the beach or even in muthafuckas meeting spots there was a fight i know cuz i grew  up in this era building my lil lowrider models & use 2 roll with sweat it. A lot of muthafuckas was beefin not particularly with S.I. but other clubs was fighting @ the grove & all that b.s. Point is they tried 2 do a meeting of all tha families like in tha godfather but there wasn't enough support. I agree with bowtie's comments bout tha lil jit stunnin, i agree with str8 clownin bout the "older folks" but like downsouth playa said it's a vicious cycle that won't end cuz in MIA muthafuckas think they're better than one another, "Ohh my shit is choppin that lil jits shit i'm goin hit back bumper pa que respeta" or "i'm gonna act a fool with my speakers & have my boy flying tha plaque while he's grilling @ everybody hanging out tha sunroof"  that type of mentality is gonna get us nowhere. I just wish that muthafuckas with lolo's all had tha internet & would come on Layitlow so that they can settle they beefs in a private setting without having 2 involve tha clubs but they don't so they can't & so goes on tha story of failed lowrider dreams of Miami.
> *


yeah there was definatly alotta beef goin on back n forth back in those days...but one thing i knw is that my club has never had any serious problems with any other clubs. 7rs later still no problems. anytime a situation might have come up believe me i been in the middle settling shit. at the 305 picnic a passnger with one of my members caught beef with str8 pimpin and we got caught in the middle...when everything settled down i walked over to them bymyself and squashed everything. back in the days we had a lil problem wit sudden impact...we showed up to their meeting(they knew we were coming) and settled it. and a more recent situation was with one of my members and a couple of members from elegance c.c. before shit got outta hand myself and a few of my members met up with a few elegance members at westland mall and killed all the he said/ she said drama. point of these stories are: if ni99az would handle their shit in private and face 2 face alotta drama would stop. ifu try to do shit when a lotta people are around theirs to much pride and testosterone and its gonna get ugly. me or any member of my club can go to any event, cruise or show without having to look over our shoulders. thats the way shit should be!!!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 19 2006, 07:34 AM~5801042
> *free food and free drinks.........bring ur familys ,bring ur whips,and if u can bring a toy for the needy children....lots of food and fun,so come out and participate at our 2nd annual picnic....there will be plenty of food,so leave ur beef at home and come have a fun time...d.j. will be there to keep it krunk...eastcoast ryders will be filming...tug a war winners will get a cash prize...see u there....
> 
> 
> ...



What Time?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

getting people to stop beefing in Miami is like peace in the middle east....

there wars go back to the bible.....sad shit right there....

anyways TTT


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 20 2006, 03:41 PM~5810356
> *getting people to stop beefing in Miami is like peace in the middle east....
> 
> there wars go back to the bible.....sad shit right there....
> ...




yo wuzup ima be there on saturday...we still got da bet goin on


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 20 2006, 03:46 PM~5810812
> *yo wuzup ima be there on saturday...we still got da bet goin on
> *


i work but i'll let you know


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

Coming Soon to the streets of MIAMI...




















BROUGHT TO YOU BY:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Jul 20 2006, 07:32 PM~5813031
> *Coming Soon to the streets of MIAMI...
> 
> 
> ...


PICS CAME OUT GOOD :thumbsup: LETS SEE IF TOMORROW I FINISH WHAT I TOLD ON YOUR CAR...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

u can get there at what ever time u want...ppl start showing up between 10:30 to 1:30....we get there at 8:30,so what ever time u go,there will be ppl there.....the park closes at sunset...the food and drinks will be there early....its 1$ per person to get in the park,and if you can free food and drinks..</span>


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE A CENTER CONSOLE FOR A 94-95 IMPALA SS!!!!!


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 19 2006, 01:35 PM~5803929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Two bitch ass ***** in a busta ass car. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Jul 21 2006, 03:13 PM~5818069
> *Two bitch ass ***** in a busta ass car.  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


oh boy here we go.. :uh:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Jul 21 2006, 05:13 PM~5818069
> *Two bitch ass ***** in a busta ass car.  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
don't trip you'll be down here for jan.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

c wat i mean?? LO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

fifth wheel 4 sale holla at me if u need one


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 21 2006, 03:21 PM~5818140
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> don't trip you'll be down here for jan.
> *


yeah with my car so i can bust your ass : :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Jul 21 2006, 07:09 PM~5819054
> *yeah with my car so i can bust your ass : :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right you better bring ghetto juice part 2 down, or else ill bust out your dads orange 63 and serve yo ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 21 2006, 06:13 PM~5819065
> *Thats right you better bring ghetto juice part 2 down, or else ill bust out your dads orange 63 and serve yo ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How you going to bust my ass with the cars i built


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Yo how much for the fifth wheel. And what is it chrome or gold.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 21 2006, 05:16 PM~5818100
> *oh boy here we go.. :uh:
> *


 cant we all just sing a songgg ? :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok 1/2 cup of sugar, 2 eggs, 3/4 of milk, a little flour and....... 



Opps!!! 

My bad, i thought this was the cooking at home post!

Damm!!! :happysad:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Lets Bring Miami Back and Show all the Haters that the lowrider comunity can unite and leave your beef at home for one day.... We feel miami is getting weak in the passion for what really is lowriding...lowridin isnt only haveing a car on 13s with a nice paint job...its about the passion u have for the car and for the lifestyle...and theres no space for Haters in the true lowrider lifestyle.....Miami has great cars but more haters....we need to show the haters that were stronger and no matter what, the Lowrider Lifestyle and Passion is bigger than there hate.....
Lates have a ride out like the old Miami days.....

This cruise is to Unite the lowrider lifestyle in Miami and one step at a time Miami will be on top with true lovers of the lowriding LifeStyle...

In This cruise we would like to ask Bowtie Connections to lead it because as of now they are showing the tradition of lowridin....

We Invite all Clubs and solo riders to come and have fun.....Leave your beef at home!!!!!!

Just imagine 50-100 miami cars lined up rollin... 

Lets Show Cali We Can do it To


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

LS monte carlo parts for sale entire car with no motor or tranny for $400 flat

pm me if interested or hit me up on aim BeAr N hIs ChEvy


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

This rain really fuked the day up... hopefully tomorrow will be better...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: rain rain go away please came back another day! :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 22 2006, 12:02 AM~5820617
> *Ok 1/2 cup of sugar, 2 eggs, 3/4 of milk, a little flour and.......
> Opps!!!
> 
> ...


You a fool *****, portlnd here we come :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

looks like the weather gonna be nice out there, hopefully I dont jinx it


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i just saw the nissan deville get slammed AT THE CURVE BY THE SIDE at the picnic by a fuking wing wing. thats why us lowriders should ban these ni99as from our hangouts ..whenever we actually do have one. BUT ELEGANCE DID THEIR THANG TODAY . THE FOOD WAS GREAT AND SO WAS THE ATMOSPHERE. I GOT A GOOD VIBE AT THE PICNIC BY EVERYONE. NOW LETS BRING THE CARS OUT WHEN THEY ARE DONE FELLAS . DALEE BIG UPS TO ELEGANCE .


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah boy. The nissan won't see the streets for a long time. Shit to me that car looks like a total lost. I think the frame on that car is fucked up. Well I just wish the owner the best and hopefully will see him in the streets again.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

yea i saw the nissan too on the way out, poor guy didnt even get to reach the picnic. and yea it looks like itll be alot fo work to fix that , sinse it got hit pretty hard and its a unibody and all. i got some piks from when i was leaving of the nissan and da lil ricer. plus i got another 476 piks of the picnic, ill start posting soon. 

the picnic was great, amazing turn out and great atmosphere. only sad part was that there was no hopping (like hoppers), but regardless was a great picnic. huge props to ELEGANCE C.C.


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

damn they crashed the orange nissane sentra...anybody have pics???


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Where The Pics At?


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

What ya use upload pictures


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

WWW.PHOTOBUCKET.COM


----------



## dadecountychevyboi (Jul 27, 2005)

i crashed at that fucking park too....thats why i rode the fuck out the second i got there. a god damned work van smashed me up. luckly its just an acura not rimmed up or nothing. still gonna cost about a stack to fix.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

[/SIZE][/B] For Sale 4,500 obo...for info call (305-984-8560)


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

picnic was great...Props to Elegance for another great picnic!!

Where the pics?


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n47/cat...o_10/altima.jpg


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

DAMN THAT GREEN REGAL WENT BIG RIMS??? I USED 2 SEE IT ON 13'S BY THE HOOD..STILL CLEAN


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

it was a tight picnic.. i had to cut out early and i heard i missed alot. its all good tho. thanks Elegance for puttin on such a good show.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

one more pic from the picnic what a bad1


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 23 2006, 07:46 PM~5829347
> *one more pic from the picnic what a bad1
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

DAMN THAT A BITCH! STUPID RICEBURNERS I SEE THE STUPID BRONZE RIMS FROM HERE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Big up to Elegence aka (THE JIN & JUICE CREW) for another awsome picnic!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

HEY GUYS W/E HAPPENED 2 THIS EXPO...HAVENT SEEN IT 4 A LONG TIME!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*THE PICS IM POSTING HAVE ALL BEEN RESIZED, THE ORIGINALS ARE HUGE , PERFECT FOR 20X30 POSTERS. IF ANYONES INTERESTED IN MAKING ONE A POSTER LEMME KNO AND ILL DO IT FOR $25 , $35 PHOTOSHOPED AND $10 TO OWN THE ORIGINAL. *


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 23 2006, 10:28 PM~5829839
> *THE PICS IM POSTING HAVE ALL BEEN RESIZED, THE ORIGINALS ARE HUGE , PERFECT FOR 20X30 POSTERS. IF ANYONES INTERESTED IN MAKING ONE A POSTER LEMME KNO AND ILL DO IT FOR $25 , $35 PHOTOSHOPED AND $10 TO OWN THE ORIGINAL.
> 
> 
> ...



whos 59 is that??


----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

DAMN CHEK OUT THE PICS OF BACK IN THE DAY MIAMI WHEN IT WAS ALL GOOD

BACK IN THE DAY MIAMI


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

what no hop?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 24 2006, 12:56 AM~5830001
> *what no hop?
> *


nope, just some ppl messing around.


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

yellow showtime full stacks for sale.. barely used .. never hopped on .... PM me if interested...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THE SENTRA THE NISSAN DEVILLE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Presidential 14z_@Jul 24 2006, 01:29 AM~5830182
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THE SENTRA THE NISSAN DEVILLE
> *


 ok here they come


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

everyone better thank me aslo cause i toook mr next level over here to the picnic. lol . nah but hes the soul of the miami fest right now , keep them pics coming dawg!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

DAMN THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHYT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 23 2006, 11:40 PM~5830239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 24 2006, 01:43 AM~5830245
> *:uh:
> *


lol i was wondering who was gonna be the first.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

man that tall ass box was pullin in as i was leavin. thats the shit that gives the big rim game a bad name. tight ass pics tho homie.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

iight thats it im out for the night. i still got about 300 pics left, that ill start posting tommorow after i get bak from work. 

*
THE PICS IM POSTING HAVE ALL BEEN RESIZED, THE ORIGINALS ARE HUGE , PERFECT FOR 20X30 POSTERS. IF ANYONES INTERESTED IN MAKING ONE A POSTER LEMME KNO AND ILL DO IT FOR $25 , $35 PHOTOSHOPED AND $10 TO OWN THE ORIGINAL. *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

FUCKIN QUITTER .... WHERES YOUR SPIRIT AT ??? YOUR LETTING US DOWNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 23 2006, 09:12 PM~5830078
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up fredy your car looking good i see your driving it i like that you guys coming back down to go to portland :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

PAGE 300


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

FIRST OFF I WANNA THANK EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT A TOY 4 THA KIDS...SECOND TO ALL THE PPL THAT SHOWED UP PERIOD...HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN.IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,NO RAIN AT ALL,PERFECT DAY IF U ASK ME...ALOT OF NICE CARS CAME OUT AND REPRESENTED,ONE TIME FOR ALL THEM BOYS...IT WAS BIGGER THAN LAST YEAR,AND NEXT YEAR WE'RE EXPECTING IT 2 BE EVEN BIGGER..ONE TIME FOR CASTRO PRODUCTIONS,4 HOLDING IT DOWN(SWERVING DOWN THA BLOCK)...ONE TIME FOR ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE IT...THANKS AGAIN,AND SEE THERE NEXT YEAR........


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 24 2006, 09:22 AM~5831871
> *FIRST OFF I WANNA THANK EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT A TOY 4 THA KIDS...SECOND TO ALL THE PPL THAT SHOWED UP PERIOD...HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN.IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,NO RAIN AT ALL,PERFECT DAY IF U ASK ME...ALOT OF NICE CARS CAME OUT AND REPRESENTED,ONE TIME FOR ALL THEM BOYS...IT WAS BIGGER THAN LAST YEAR,AND NEXT YEAR WE'RE EXPECTING IT 2 BE EVEN BIGGER..ONE TIME FOR CASTRO PRODUCTIONS,4 HOLDING IT DOWN(SWERVING DOWN THA BLOCK)...ONE TIME FOR ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE IT...THANKS AGAIN,AND SEE THERE NEXT YEAR........
> *




good picnic,great day,big ups to ELEGANCE


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

305 chevy motor with no pullys for sale out of a monte carlo ss $200 flat


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 23 2006, 09:58 PM~5830009
> *nope, just some ppl messing around.
> *


any pics?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

fianlly learned how to post piks on this shit


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 24 2006, 02:14 PM~5832358
> *any pics?
> *


yea. im at work right now, so piks will be on this afternoon


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Lets bring Miami Back to what it was back in the day


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 24 2006, 12:47 AM~5830261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


silver lac with black rims look nice


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

looked like a nice turn out..couldnt go tryin to get my project out soon....what happend to the nissan??? whos fault was it? its a shame such a well maintained car go to shit so quik


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

ohh..and if ne one knows him let him know that i work at the nissan dealer as a tech im str8 with all the parts guys so if he needs anything


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ill start postin soon agin , but this one is for one of ma bois who wanted it quik


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks a lot bro


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 24 2006, 12:12 PM~5832623
> *yea. im at work right now, so piks will be on this afternoon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:banghead: Waiting on more pics :banghead:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

BUNCH OF ESCALADES


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

DIDNT THAT COROLLA HAVE FLOATERS???I SEE ITS GOT THE DUB RIM BUT JUST CURIOUS ON THE FLOATER SINCE IM NOT FAMILIAR WITH THEM SPINNERS..NOT HATING KUZ THAT COROLLA RAW AZZ FUK!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Presidential 14z_@Jul 25 2006, 12:59 AM~5836442
> *DIDNT THAT COROLLA HAVE FLOATERS???I SEE ITS GOT THE DUB RIM BUT JUST CURIOUS ON THE FLOATER SINCE IM NOT FAMILIAR WITH THEM SPINNERS..NOT HATING KUZ THAT COROLLA RAW AZZ FUK!!!!!!
> *


those rims are the floaters without the "floater". he just took off the floaters, probably for personal reasons. but he has em on at shows.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Presidential 14z (Jul 23, 2006)

LOL YEA I SEEN EM AT THE SHOWS WITH THE FLOATER LOL STILL LOOKS GOOD WITHOUT IT..BLUE ON BLUE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 24 2006, 11:11 PM~5836983
> *ttt
> *



new daz and rick ross video...on some real shit..game over donk on there...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaXYoug4Oow


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

tight video....love to see how they put a low low side by side with a donk to show all these ni99az thats how miami rides!!!!

they got a nice shot of the plaque at the end :thumbsup: 

also wanna give ya'll props on the picnic...wish i coulda been there but it was my ol' girls birthday!!!! i been lookin at all the pics and looks like a good turn out. i hope ya'll got enuff toys for all them kids!!!!hopefully this wil be a new beginning for miami....we see how many rides are really out there!!!!

if any-1 down to go to opa locka airport this sunday afternoon post it here so we can get a sunday afternoon hangout goin!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Ay theres a hangout every monday now at fudruckers at us-1 and 104th st


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 25 2006, 10:08 AM~5838359
> *Ay theres a hangout every monday now at fudruckers at us-1 and 104th st
> *


still wanna sell the mk?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MUCH RESPECT TO ERRY BODY THAT SHOWED OUT TO DA PICINIC FEEL ME,ALL THE WHIPS WERE TIGHT FROM LOW LOW'S TO BIG RIMS IT SEEMED TO BE A GOOD TURNOUT. BOWTIE BOYS WERE TIGHT WITH THE OLD SCHOOL WHIPS, MY HAT GOES OFF TO ELEGANCE FOR THROWING A BIG PICNIC WITH A NICE TURNOUT . HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE BIGGER NEXT YEAR. M.I.A.M.I. 305 IV LIFE .


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 25 2006, 11:09 AM~5838368
> *still wanna sell the mk?
> *



im debating cause i was gonna buy one similar to mines but its a mk-12 and now the guy who i was gonna get it from is acting mad shady so until he tells me he wants 2 give it up i wotn get rid of it not many of the mk-11 came all stainless steel and he has a stainless steal mk-12 which is more comfortable for me since the mk-11 feels smaller...if not ima let it go...make me an offer u want it with or with out the suppressor


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 25 2006, 09:08 AM~5838359
> *Ay theres a hangout every monday now at fudruckers at us-1 and 104th st
> *


shit in pinecrest?? cops will be all over you b4 you even get out of your car


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 25 2006, 12:23 PM~5839177
> *im debating cause i was gonna buy one similar to mines but its a mk-12 and now the guy who i was gonna get it from is acting mad shady so until he tells me he wants 2 give it up i wotn get rid of it not many of the mk-11 came all stainless steel and he has a stainless steal mk-12 which is more comfortable for me since the mk-11 feels smaller...if not ima let it go...make me an offer u want it with or with out the suppressor
> *


you want $$$ or trade for another gun?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

nah money


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 25 2006, 01:37 PM~5839271
> *shit in pinecrest?? cops will be all over you b4 you even get out of your car
> *



shit i was there this monday in my bois colorado and it lasted a WHILE...as long as no one starts to comer pinga and actin like a dumb ass its kool


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 25 2006, 01:37 PM~5839271
> *shit in pinecrest?? cops will be all over you b4 you even get out of your car
> *



besides thats where we have our meetings and they never ever fuck with us


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone selling a monte, regal or cutlass ? clean .. PM me


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

2 CCE ALL CHROME PUMPS FOR SALE BARELY BEEN USED ASKING $300 IF INTERESTED PM ME


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Presidential 14z_@Jul 24 2006, 12:24 AM~5829815
> *HEY GUYS W/E HAPPENED 2 THIS EXPO...HAVENT SEEN IT 4 A LONG TIME!
> 
> 
> ...


That expo was repainted and it came back out as the spiderman expo, and then was sold, hes got a new project which will hit the streets soon....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ols school pics back in the days rip .c.c linc with 3 sunroof the first and i think only with 3 sunroofs


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

more...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

any more piks of that blak 78 monte?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 25 2006, 08:29 PM~5841712
> *That expo was repainted and it came back out as the spiderman expo, and then was sold, hes got a new project which will hit the streets soon....
> *



i seen sum reff drivin that spiderman expo by my neighborhood on stocks and thats it


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Jul 26 2006, 08:17 AM~5844436
> *any more piks of that blak 78 monte?
> *


i think i only have one more if it leaving, his windows wereup so i couldnt get a good interior shot. plus he just got there, parked, and left, didnt drive around to show off or nothing.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

1982 two door fleetwood for sale pm me if interested clean car no rust no dents clean vinyl top


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn Lambo city


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

thats it no more pics.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

a cuple of my home bois from work are always riddin out there on mondays..they tell me its str8 and the cops dont fuck with you unless u start eating shit(train horns)


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

fudruckers that is.. they also tell me a few lows are out there..shit why not? n e willing to go?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jul 26 2006, 04:50 PM~5847438
> *fudruckers that is.. they also tell me a few lows are out there..shit why not? n e willing to go?
> *


im down..at what time?? do u wanna have like a ride out overthere??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

PAGE 305!........lol 





> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 26 2006, 04:01 PM~5847485
> *im down..at what time?? do u wanna have like a ride out overthere??
> *



lol... javy's fiendin for a rideout badly eh?... scratchin and all.....lol :cheesy:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I just cleaned it today


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

i see u lowlife's in here lookin around ...talk motherfuckers!


4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: jit, DOUBLE-O, LARGE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm just looking for info on how to build a car......... :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 26 2006, 07:50 PM~5849141
> *I'm just looking for info on how to build a car......... :biggrin:
> *




i know ur ways!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2006, 08:04 PM~5848196
> *PAGE 305!........lol
> lol... javy's fiendin for a rideout badly eh?... scratchin and all.....lol :cheesy:
> *


same shit i was gonna say (bout the page number and javy lol) anyways, 481 more pages to go so we can say 786. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 26 2006, 08:13 PM~5849268
> *same shit i was gonna say (bout the page number and javy lol) anyways, 481 more pages to go so we can say 786.  :biggrin:
> *


863 or in miami terms "861" :roflmao:


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey ya be exact. Where, When, and at what time are you guys going to the ride out. :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone got a g body for sale or a 2 door box ??


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 down to ride over 2 opa locka airport this sunday afternoon?????


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jul 26 2006, 03:50 PM~5847438
> *fudruckers that is.. they also tell me a few lows are out there..shit why not? n e willing to go?
> *



so every monday??


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

anybody know when the next last laff video will be out?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2006, 07:04 PM~5848196
> *PAGE 305!........lol
> lol... javy's fiendin for a rideout badly eh?... scratchin and all.....lol :cheesy:
> *



yeah...lol...... Miami is getting lost in the riding out and losing what lowridin is really about.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jul 27 2006, 12:59 AM~5850167
> *Hey ya be exact. Where, When, and at what time are you guys going to the ride out. :uh:
> *


its in that flyer that we posted......

We meet at 12:00 p.m. and ride out at 12:45pm
Were meeting up in the circuit city on 49th and W 4th ave....
then were taking 57 ave/ Red Road all the way to C.B. Smith Park
then jus chill at C.B. Smith and have like a hang out with no cops....


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Yo we trying to take out the next last laff video around december or at lowrider show. We trying to make it into a double dvd. Not even east coast ryders did this shit for the poeple of MIAMI.


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jul 26 2006, 06:05 PM~5848451
> *I just cleaned it today
> 
> 
> ...


 A TRU 82?? :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

we just got the shelter for the ride out.....we got an extra large one and there will be a lot of drinks and water....no food unless more clubs pich in to unite miami.....were a new club but we want the old miami back..


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

theres a car show this sunday down in kendall y dont every1 head that way?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

does anyone have pic's of the rear suspension set up of the Hulk?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

MIAMI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC CARS INC (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Jul 26 2006, 08:17 AM~5844436
> *any more piks of that blak 78 monte?
> *


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have like 40 pictures..but can't figure out how to post them


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOSTIN_V6_@Jul 27 2006, 11:10 AM~5852455
> * A TRU 82??  :biggrin:
> *





A tru 82 part 2


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt (dont let it die out again!!!)


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ttt !!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

some-1 tell me how to post pics up here!!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

get photobucket (www.photobucket.com) uploads the pixs ther
and the under the pixs ther will be 3 diffrent types, use the one labled img, paste it on here and thats it !


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

test from photobucket :biggrin: 










thanks creepin cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 have any #6 front hoses for sale...need a set!!!!


----------



## SIC CARS INC (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

any one got lance's number???.....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

ON THA WAY TO THA ELEGANCE PICNIC


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> ON THA WAY TO THA ELEGANCE PICNIC
> 
> Wus up homie, bout time u put em up :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> > ON THA WAY TO THA ELEGANCE PICNIC
> >
> > Wus up homie, bout time u put em up :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 28 2006, 05:16 PM~5860594
> *ON THA WAY TO THA ELEGANCE PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...



damn THE BIG BOWTIE CREW DOING BIG THINGS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

damn jit where's the pics of the single pump truck hopper record holder @,
gotta let them know that the "LIL BUDDY" rides in the streets too......


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

hahaha only in florida would we have a road called Flamingo Drive :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TIGHT ASS PICS JIT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn...Nice Pic's anyone want some pic's..I'll e-mail them too you so you can post them


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

just bored posting a random pic of me drivin on the sawgrss expressway doin bout 70 when the lugs snapped!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Got a COMPLETE vert top for g-body.power windows n everyhting works.still on OG car. $1500


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 29 2006, 05:41 AM~5863525
> *TIGHT ASS PICS JIT
> *



thanks for tha props!


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

damn jit estas hecho un photographer shit looks like magazine quality


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The ride out has been shortened to chill were ridin out to the opalocka air field....
that way we can ride and have time to chill.........


Remember the rideout is August 12, 2006
were meeting in the ciruit city on 49th street at 12:00
then were ridin out at 12:45 to the opalocka air field
then jus chill and have a hangout...... till like 5pm


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 28 2006, 06:21 PM~5860631
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Dam nice as pics.... dam u should work for lowrider magazine..


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

2 all chrome cce pumps for sale if interested pm me


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 28 2006, 05:56 PM~5861367
> *damn THE BIG BOWTIE CREW DOING BIG THINGS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> damn jit where's the pics of the single pump truck hopper record holder @,
> ...


x2


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

MIAMI DOIN IT BIG!!!!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: were takin it all from LOW LOWS to HIGH HIGHS ? :machinegun:
*3DADE0COUNTY5


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

1982 fleetwood brougham for sale pm me if interested i also have a 91 fleet i'm parting out uffin:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

any body in dade got any 13 they wanna sell in good condition...


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: M.I.A. :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jul 29 2006, 10:41 AM~5864288
> *damn jit estas hecho un photographer shit looks like magazine quality
> *



thanks for tha love


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Jul 29 2006, 12:05 PM~5864519
> *Dam nice as pics.... dam u should work for lowrider magazine..
> *



lol thanks homie


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jul 31 2006, 04:22 PM~5876056
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looks real nice.....who did it?? :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 31 2006, 04:30 PM~5876109
> *looks real nice.....who did it??      :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ttt for that bad as plaque


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

PLAQUE IS PIMP


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

I got a feeling that's willies plaque. From whats on the streets he's coming out with a gold undercarrige.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

tight azz plaque wus good willy,eric, ****** .Yall be eazzy.


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

Joe rode by the shop yest. told me to post pics of his shit


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

FIDEL CASTRO IS DEAD !!!!! FUCK THAT ***** !!!!!!!! :machinegun: :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: :guns: :rofl:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

keep posting if u hate castro......******* !!!!!


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Fucked my shit up last night. There goes the candy. :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

where was this at ? what ya hit (or who hit you)??


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

I hit a car by the back. Nothing happend to his car so no cops were called. But what ever shit happens. And all because of Castros death. DAMN :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

now u got a good reason to do somethin else to ur ride !!
hope everythin gets fixed !
take it easy, and atleast it was 4 a good cause...lol dale


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My 59 Impala unfortunetly for sum last minute shit i wasn't able to go to the Elegance Picnic but Ill be at the next.. Tell me What you think bout it..


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

looks clean


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 1 2006, 10:10 AM~5881395
> *My 59 Impala unfortunetly for sum last minute shit i wasn't able to go to the Elegance Picnic but Ill be at the next.. Tell me What you think bout it..
> 
> ]
> *


looking good man


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 1 2006, 10:10 AM~5881395
> *My 59 Impala unfortunetly for sum last minute shit i wasn't able to go to the Elegance Picnic but Ill be at the next.. Tell me What you think bout it..
> 
> 
> ...


tight ass 59......love the engine and color scheme. im more of a lo lo type of ni99a so me personally i would love to see it on sum 13'z or 14'z but thats just me....hope to see it soon on the streets!!


----------



## str8pimpinbox (Apr 18, 2005)

for sell pontiac parisienne 3500 obo need to sell...



the front seats


the back tvs


the indash


the hids


the engine stock but it runs good


----------



## DOWN SOUTH RIDER (Aug 1, 2006)

Im selling my 20's they are only 3 weeks old new tires asking $800.00 coming off a 2004 Impala. holla if any questions


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> My 59 Impala unfortunetly for sum last minute shit i wasn't able to go to the Elegance Picnic but Ill be at the next.. Tell me What you think bout it..
> 
> _ FRESH_ 59 bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

One bad ass plaque


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 1 2006, 12:10 PM~5881395
> *My 59 Impala unfortunetly for sum last minute shit i wasn't able to go to the Elegance Picnic but Ill be at the next.. Tell me What you think bout it..
> 
> 
> ...


bas ass 59.... ive seen it person a while ago at the classic hangout in homedepot on 8 st... :thumbsup:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

5th wheel for sale with rim or with out p.m for info rim is cut ready to go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Aug 2 2006, 11:19 AM~5889005
> *5th wheel for sale with rim or with out p.m for info rim is cut ready to go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


what up fool....u always comin thru for those 5th wheels.....i think just bout every-1 in miami got a clean one cuz of u!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 2 2006, 12:22 PM~5889020
> *what up fool....u always comin thru for those 5th wheels.....i think just bout every-1 in miami got a clean one cuz of u!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wazzup man :biggrin: u know how it is  got to make that money :biggrin: :biggrin: shit i got 3 of them for sale.......lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

What ya think about it.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

WHERE TRHE HOES AT??? :cheesy:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 2 2006, 12:45 PM~5889170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it need a 5th wheel :biggrin: :biggrin: holla


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

2nd 5th wheel


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 2 2006, 02:47 PM~5889185
> *WHERE TRHE HOES AT??? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



cono tremenda putas...***** always be comin thru with the pikz of hoes


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

oye show pics of the papayaaaa it aint no fun if the hommmies dont get none haha :biggrin:


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Primo how much you got the 5th wheel for.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LET SEE SOME CUCCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

whos down for the rideout??


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Streets of gold you know the last laff family is down for the ride out.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the good feedback on my 59..


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 2 2006, 04:02 PM~5890989
> *whos down for the rideout??
> 
> 
> ...


its on like donkey kong... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 29 2006, 09:38 AM~5863902
> *just bored posting a random pic of me drivin on the sawgrss expressway doin bout 70 when the lugs snapped!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Random pic driving on I-75 going about 80 when the Rear Passenger tire blew out and we flipped 7 times off of the highway


































At least you still have your car, it could always be worse...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

YO I NEED SOME PARTS OFF THAT FLEET :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Aug 2 2006, 11:16 PM~5892403
> *Random pic driving on I-75 going about 80 when the Rear Passenger tire blew out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^dam who was driving? looks liek they didnt survive..


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 2 2006, 11:45 AM~5889170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot of my tail light


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Aug 2 2006, 08:16 PM~5892403
> *Random pic driving on I-75 going about 80 when the Rear Passenger tire blew out
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
i remeber that....wasnt that on the way back from tampa a few years back.....i was in that traffic for a few hours....heard a few stories bout it but never saw the car or pics....miracle that ya'll walked away from that. thats the type of shit that gives you a new look on life changes it forever!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

damn i remember hearing about that it was a shame 2 it was such a nice caddy


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

dam yesenia you and ivan must have thank god u are alive couse wow thats really bad


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Man that was a real bad accident hope everything went well with the people driving it..


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 3 2006, 05:28 PM~5898512
> *Man that was a real bad accident hope everything went well with the people driving it..
> *


they doin just fine


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

As long as there fine thats all that matters


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

I was driving around today and look what I found in a parking lot..Luckily I had a camera..
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

im parting out my cutlass.. if ne one needs n e parts or the int. PM me


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

tttt

old school pic


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Wasn't that car in Rest In Peace car club. Shit was tight as fuck. wonder what ever happened to both club and cars. They really had nice rides.


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

That car is still in rest in peace and i've seen it inside a warehouse were they were suppose to be redoing it.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 3 2006, 07:12 AM~5894456
> *:0
> i remeber that....wasnt that on the way back from tampa a few years back.....i was in that traffic for a few hours....heard a few stories bout it but never saw the car or pics....miracle that ya'll walked away from that. thats the type of shit that gives you a new look on life changes it forever!!!
> *



Yup thats us! on our way home from Tampa Lowrider


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 2 2006, 10:10 PM~5892850
> *^dam who was driving? looks liek they didnt survive..
> *



We did!


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIMEofTHEmonth_@Aug 3 2006, 05:29 PM~5898171
> *dam yesenia you and ivan must have thank god u are alive couse wow thats really bad
> *



Yeah i know!


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Aug 3 2006, 06:35 PM~5898570
> *they doin just fine
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

i still got some parts left from the cutty.. also a shell top and the euro front clip.. PM me if interested


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Aug 2 2006, 12:19 PM~5889005
> *5th wheel for sale with rim or with out p.m for info rim is cut ready to go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


dam ......anybody  :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

That green civic was called the Grim Reaper? I was just looking thru some old flicks and came accross that yesterday...what ever happened to Circus Threat?


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Circus Threat was taken apart and never put back together.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Selling a 1979 Buick LeSabre. With everything, entended front upper A arms, and reinforced, also 3 wheel bridge with chains. With the 13inch rims with a 3 pump setup with 6 batteries, for $2,000 cash or better deal.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

yo wud up wit the streets of gold ride out is it still gonna happen or what ?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Aug 5 2006, 01:57 PM~5908060
> *Circus Threat was taken apart and never put back together.
> *



that was a nice as ride... i liked the trunk and the hood popping out nice with the switchs. 

I wondered cus i havent seen it since '01


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

What car shows coming up?

i got a message from someone on Myspace from Street Stylez, they doing one at the fairgrounds next month, they got the flyers coming out.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok. Heres the deal. Im selling these 3 wheels with the 265/35 perillis mounted on them for $1000 obo. I dont have the 4th wheels because I got into an accident and it cracked in half. These rims are 3 weeks old. In the Miami area. Need to sell them ASAP. Money talks so shoot me some offers. Here are some piks of the wheels on my explorer: 










The Accident:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

also selling the setup i had on the explorer for $1000 obo. 2 pump ProHopper Competetion set up with all the hoses fitting, Itlaian Dumps , 6in cylinders and 14in cylinders 4 batterys and rack.

Piks:










IMG]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/305jeNNy/DSC03312.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Aug 5 2006, 09:12 AM~5907452
> *That green civic was called the Grim Reaper? I was just looking thru some old flicks and came accross that yesterday...what ever happened to Circus Threat?
> *


THE GREEN HONDA IS STILL CALLED THE GRIM REAPER THE VICE PRESIDENT OF REST IN PEACE WHICH THE CLUB IS STILL ORGANIZED AND AS CIRCUS THREAT IS STIL IN RIP LOWRIDER CLUB. ALL VEHS ARE BEING REDONE FROM THE PRESIDENTS CAR SUICIDE REVENGE 3,THE VICE PRESIDENTS GRIM REAPER TO CLUB MEMBERS RIDES AND BIKE NATURAL BORN KILLA. SOME OF THE VEHS WILL BE OUT SOONER THAN YOU GUYS THINK.


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 6 2006, 02:25 PM~5912642
> *Ok. Heres the deal. Im selling these 3 wheels with the 265/35 perillis mounted  on them for $1000 obo. I dont have the 4th wheels because I got into an accident and it cracked in half. These rims are 3 weeks old. In the Miami area. Need to sell them ASAP. Money talks so shoot me some offers. Here are some piks of the wheels on my explorer:
> 
> 
> ...


what size are they???


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

who would ever forget Big ivans car when that unfortunate ride happend. damn ill never forget ivans face but homeboi riding in a 64 vert now so thankgod you both made it out alive. 


0o0oye ivan ni99a you missing out we play ball everyday by the crib ni99a!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

they 22s with perilli 265/35 tires. I will let them go this week for $900


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Aug 6 2006, 07:16 AM~5911497
> *that was a nice as ride... i liked the trunk and the hood popping out nice with the switchs.
> 
> I wondered cus i havent seen it since '01
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 5 2006, 11:52 PM~5910143
> *yo wud up wit the streets of gold ride out is it still gonna happen or what ?
> *



yeah.....Its going Down....
heres the info


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 5 2006, 11:52 PM~5910143
> *yo wud up wit the streets of gold ride out is it still gonna happen or what ?
> *



yeah.....Its going Down....
heres the info....Bowtie is leading the cruise


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 6 2006, 06:31 PM~5913643
> *yeah.....Its going Down....
> heres the info....Bowtie is leading the cruise
> 
> ...



fo sho count me in . :thumbsup:


----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)

hey, is there going to be free food at the hang out place??


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el_cuban_boy_@Aug 6 2006, 09:59 PM~5914559
> *hey, is there going to be free food at the hang out place??
> *


no... there will be food when we do our picnic.....but for now its jus a ride out...maybe next ride out theres food depending on the outcome of this one.... :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

since its still on the TTT for that


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 6 2006, 06:24 PM~5913377
> *who would ever forget Big ivans car when that unfortunate ride happend. damn ill never forget ivans face but homeboi riding in a 64 vert now so thankgod you both made it out alive.
> 0o0oye ivan ni99a you missing out we play ball everyday by the crib ni99a!
> *



damn ****** i know i live far ass fuck from you but holla at me 2 go play


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I forgot about Suicide Revenge,Im glad to see oldschool rides comming out again.Does anyone know where you can have pictures scanned and put on disk?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

http://123pichosting.com/images/9190DSCN4405.JPG
OldSchool picture of one of my rides.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

http://123pichosting.com/images/3281DSCN4400.JPG
Another


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 6 2006, 04:31 PM~5913643
> *yeah.....Its going Down....
> heres the info....Bowtie is leading the cruise
> 
> ...


why did yall doit on sat?????not to smart alot of people work :0 i know i do :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

nobody wants my 22s?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Next cruise will be on a sunday afternoon in a month or two.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> Next cruise will be on a sunday afternoon in a month or two.
> [/THIS ONE SHOULD OF BEEN ON A SUNDAY ALSO I NEED TO ROLL MY LAC OUT THERE BUT I GOT TO WORK LOWLYFE 4 LIFE


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Old school Dolphin fans will like this.

Click here!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

dolphins first preseason game on saturday.. so i aint gonna make it out to the cruise either.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Aug 7 2006, 08:03 AM~5916732
> *I forgot about Suicide Revenge,Im glad to see oldschool rides comming out again.Does anyone know where you can have pictures scanned and put on disk?
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2006, 09:59 PM~5866835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale also i still have most of the 90 for parts


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

heres my s10


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Aug 7 2006, 10:22 PM~5920926
> *dolphins first preseason game on saturday.. so i aint gonna make it out to the cruise either.
> *


7:30 vs Jax


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 8 2006, 10:13 AM~5923781
> *heres my s10
> 
> 
> ...




Thats a tyght whip... and tyght chick too


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THAT SHIT IS RAW, SEEN IT IN PERSON....ONE OF MY FRIENDS INTRODUCED ME TO HIM....KOOL PEOPLE, KOOL CLUB...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

nobody intrested in my rims and tires?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for the flicks ripsta, I remember showing with some of those cars...good stuff.Clean truck Extreme, you're caddi lights in the back look real tight, who painted you're truck and did the mod's?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Aug 8 2006, 02:51 PM~5926019
> *thanks for the flicks ripsta, I remember showing with some of those cars...good stuff.Clean truck Extreme, you're caddi lights in  the back look real tight, who painted you're truck and did the mod's?
> *


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Im selling my setup for $1000. This is what im including. Setup not even 4 months old never hopped since it was on my 02 explorer . Just did FBSS. These are the things im including for the price of $1000:

2 ProHopper Competetion Pumps with G Force II Gears
2 6" Competetion Cylinders
2 14" Competetion Cylinders
4 Italian Dumps
All #6 Hoses
4 Accumax Solenoids
All The fittings that I have
4 Batterys
and the rack if you want it which fit the 2 pumps and 4 batterys


Here are some pictures of the setup


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> Im selling my setup for $1000. This is what im including. Setup not even 4 months old never hopped since it was on my 02 explorer . Just did FBSS. These are the things im including for the price of $1000:
> 
> 2 ProHopper Competetion Pumps with G Force II Gears
> 2 6" Competetion Cylinders
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

i will let it go for $800 cash right now


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 7 2006, 08:48 PM~5920304
> *Next cruise will be on a sunday afternoon in a month or two.
> *


I was just wondering if the rideout can be changed for Sunday instead, Its true that alot of peeps work on Saturday, At least most of us Low Lyfe boys do, and i dont doubt that more peoples do. But just wondering.If not we just wait for next one.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 8 2006, 06:21 PM~5927884
> *I was just wondering if the rideout can be changed for Sunday instead, Its true that alot of peeps work on Saturday, At least most of us Low Lyfe boys do, and i dont doubt that more peoples do. But just wondering.If not we just wait for next one.
> *


thats what im talking about LOWLYFE MUDAFUKAS CC


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

geo metro for sale in miami, 60 mpg, reliable transportation

$1200

more info in post in for sale


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 8 2006, 07:13 AM~5923781
> *heres my s10
> 
> 
> ...



is that star?


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

hey all the mods and paint on my truck were done by my dad


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> > Im selling my setup for $1000. This is what im including. Setup not even 4 months old never hopped since it was on my 02 explorer . Just did FBSS. These are the things im including for the price of $1000:
> >
> > 2 ProHopper Competetion Pumps with G Force II Gears
> > 2 6" Competetion Cylinders
> ...


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Selling a 1979 Buick LeSabre. With everything, entended front upper A arms, and reinforced, also 3 wheel bridge with chains, and chrome springs. With the 13inch rims with a 3 pump setup with 6 batteries, for $2,000 cash or better deal.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 9 2006, 09:30 AM~5931928
> *hey all the mods and paint on my truck were done by my dad
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I KNOW THOSE PPL...LOL


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 8 2006, 08:29 PM~5927942
> *thats what im talking about                LOWLYFE MUDAFUKAS CC
> *


Were still gonna have this one on sat. but we will have anotherone next month on a sunday afternoon so makesure to get all the Low Lyfe boys out there along with everyone else that works on sat.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

so 12 at 103rd and red road and where yall driivin to?


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Jul 31 2006, 10:11 PM~5879184
> *I got a feeling that's willies plaque. From whats on the streets he's coming out with a gold undercarrige.
> *


DONT BELIEVE WAT U HEAR!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Aug 9 2006, 07:27 PM~5936477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Driven daily back in da days rain or shine!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 9 2006, 10:05 AM~5932768
> *Were still gonna have this one on sat. but we will have anotherone next month on a sunday afternoon so makesure to get all the Low Lyfe boys out there along with everyone else that works on sat.
> *


thats str8 but to all those ****** and chics that couldnt make it on saturday lets make it on sunday same place at 12 pm low lyfe boys will be there so come on out and show yall rides


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

so yall know 4 those who cant make it on saturday lets ride on sunday we will be there at 12 at opalaca air fieald


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

for sunday..no ride out right just meet up at the airfield? cause i cant make it saturday


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

This is for anyone. Better if u ride BOTH days but just for those that couldnt make it on sat, we just got to bring back hangouts rideouts or eatouts, like it was said, it really dont matter what we do, we can hang out there, decide somewhere to ride out, or shit do something were all good at .............. EAT! :biggrin: anyways if anyone can make it your more than welcome but for sure well be there.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok....lets ride out on sunday and get all of the lowridin family together one day.....sunday at 1pm (to give everyone time to sleep lol) lets meet up on 49th street then ride out to opalocka airfield....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the rideout has been changed to sunday....lets have the best rideout miami has ever seen


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 10 2006, 01:46 PM~5941013
> *the rideout has been changed to sunday....lets have the best rideout miami has ever seen
> *


For sure low lyfe FAMILy will be there. 
EVERYBODY GET YOUR RIDES READY!


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

im selling a cont. kit for $100 in the west palm area.. real close to miami, if u interested im only doing pik up im not shipping.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ok so whats the deal with the ride out is it on saturday or sunday ? or both days . post the last and final details so it could be for sure .


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

THE FINAL DATE OF THE RIDE-OUT IS SUNDAY

at 1pm meet up at circuit city on 49th street then rideout to opa-locka air field...


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

front clip








trunk








left top of the trunklid








bottom of the trunk








doors..


















i also still got the front bumper & interior..


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

still have pumps for sale in the miami area


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 10 2006, 12:24 PM~5941719
> *THE FINAL DATE OF THE RIDE-OUT IS SUNDAY
> 
> at 1pm meet up at circuit city on 49th street then rideout to opa-locka air field...
> *



damn u just killed me on that one....cant make it this sunday


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Me and Large in portland, oregon this weekend


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Certified Gangster took these home in portland this weekend, best of show, lowrider excellence, best display, best engine, best undercarrige, best paint.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 10 2006, 07:51 PM~5944294
> *Me and Large in portland, oregon this weekend
> 
> 
> ...



u guys look gangsta!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: .....lol......wat it do ben ....how was P.O.?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

One time for Bowtie L.A. taking 1st place O.G. at portland this car was put together in two weeks.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Aug 10 2006, 08:57 PM~5944355
> *u guys look gangsta!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: .....lol......wat it do ben ....how was P.O.?
> *


It was cool , nice ass whether- show was alright.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

my t-top b-4 pic


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

if u have to work this sunday call in sick or something lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 10 2006, 07:52 PM~5944302
> *Certified Gangster took these home in portland this weekend, best of show, lowrider excellence, best display, best engine, best undercarrige, best paint.
> 
> 
> ...



thats it???? :biggrin: good job...ya'll killin em out there!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

so whats the roll call for Sunday???
Add your club name to list
or yourself if your a solo ryder!!!!

1. Mystik Styles CC


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I'm getting my Caddie cleaned right now. I'm in. . .


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 11 2006, 10:08 AM~5947233
> *so whats the roll call for Sunday???
> Add your club name to list
> or yourself if your a solo ryder!!!!
> ...


STREETS OF GOLD will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

no club , but imma be there


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 10 2006, 09:52 PM~5944302
> *Certified Gangster took these home in portland this weekend, best of show, lowrider excellence, best display, best engine, best undercarrige, best paint.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it... nah you Bowtie South ****** doin it big.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For the ride PLEASE ALL CARS WITH STOCK RIMS RIDE IN THE BACK OF THE LINE....


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

not gunna be able to make it :angry: still working on the car by next month itll be out for sure...by the way ne one got doors for an elco or malibu..needa put them on the elco


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 10 2006, 12:24 PM~5941719
> *THE FINAL DATE OF THE RIDE-OUT IS SUNDAY
> 
> at 1pm meet up at circuit city on 49th street then rideout to opa-locka air field...
> *


fo sho .... now i can get my car buffed by then.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Where every-1 else at

Str8 pimpn
uce
individuals
low lyfe
pure dynasty
elegance
blvd aces
rollers only
rollin

just to name a few off the top


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Solo Riding in red magnum on 22's. blazer be out by jan.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 12 2006, 07:59 AM~5952678
> *Where every-1 else at
> 
> Str8 pimpn
> ...



dayum thats shits gonna be swole


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

I wonder what rollerz only ride is going to come out cause I haven't seen one of there rides sinces lowrider show. :uh:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

SO AT WHAT TIME IS EVERYBODY HOOKING UP AND WHERE????? :biggrin:  :0


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

WHERE THE HOES AT????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 12 2006, 12:53 PM~5953383
> *SO AT WHAT TIME IS EVERYBODY HOOKING UP AND WHERE????? :biggrin:    :0
> *




everyone is meeting at 1pm on 49th street (cuircit city) then ride out to opalocka airfield.....


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

lookin for a car, anything out there??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got 2 pumps for sale.... black... reds super pumps...... 100 a piece.... got marzochi gears on em both..... new seals on em....... wit brand new parker checkvalves both of them are t'd up together wit one dump.... $200 takes them both no cheaper... ill get some pics up tomarrow....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Second Saturday of the month hit the Grove again . nice clean fresh streets and pavement to drive around and hop so0on


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Just two hours away to see how the M.I.A. gets together to show some Miami lowrider love.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

wasn't the ride out on saturday the 12 or did they change it


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

whats up guys any one interested for some 17'' wires


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Im looking for a clean 94 95 96 fletwood if any one knows hit me up


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

sup homies?i'm in florida on vacation where can i see some lolow?


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

where is bowtie south located?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 13 2006, 03:05 PM~5959297
> *Im looking for a clean 94 95 96 fletwood if any one knows hit me up
> *


PM SENT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 13 2006, 04:04 PM~5959541
> *where is bowtie south located?
> *


from what i know....n.w. 27th avenue and i beleive 75th?.... right next to reds.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

how was that ride out today????...


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 13 2006, 05:35 PM~5959990
> *from what i know....n.w. 27th avenue and i beleive 75th?.... right next to reds.....
> *


what town?i'm from NY idont know my way around florida.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

iS LOCATED IN MIAMI. IS EASY TO GET AROUND MIAMI. JUST ASK AROUND AND THEY WILL GET YOU THERE.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 13 2006, 02:05 PM~5959297
> *Im looking for a clean 94 95 96 fletwood if any one knows hit me up
> *


how much u want 2 spend


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the out come of the ride out was great cant wait to see it next time we do it(maybe every every other month)...

big thanks to all the clubs who showed....

Low Lyfe
Elegance
Uce
Straight Pimpin
Sweat it
Harsh Reality
Mystik Stylez
and all the solo riders 
Sorry if i missed any...

And Big thanks to Last Laff

Hope to see u next time


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

any pics???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

got these pumps for sale..... $200 takes em both... no less.....

i got both motors im just missing a key for one of em..... marzochi gears.... brand new parker checkvalves...... 3/8 ports.... reds pro series.....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

how much for the gallon of omni reducer? :biggrin:


----------



## el_cuban_boy (Oct 2, 2005)

anybody got pics of the hangout?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I must run into the stupidest drivers in miami....I need a passenger side fender and door for a 95 caprice or impala ss...anyone out there got one


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE BOYZ WHO RODE OUT THIS WEEKEND AND SHOWIN SUM LOVE TO CERTIFIED GANGSTA(LARGE,BOWTIE SOUTH) FOR BRINGIN HOME SOME MORE WINNINGS TO M.I.A.M.I. TRE-0-5. BE EAZZY ERRY BODY, LES BRING LOWRIDIN BACK INO THE SCENE OF DADE COUNTY LIKE IT USED TO BE.SHOUTS TO ALL MY DOWN SOUTH PAINTERS FROM DANIEL AND SONS TO E'S SHOP IN THE RIDGE. RIGHT UP TO THE KANDY STORE AT KOOL KARS WHERE THEY LAY N SPRAY. SENDIN SHOUTS TO FAT BOY KUSTOMS INTERIOR AND HIGH END CUSTOMS CANT FORGET BOUT DEM BOWTIE BOYZ TO ANY OTHERS I LEFT OUT MUCH PROPS AND LOVE TO YALL ROD AND THEM ELEGANCE BOYZ AT THE SHOP CANT FORGET BOUT YALL. BE EAZZY AND YEA"LES GET IT".


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

dayum no one has pics of the ride out ?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

i got a few before my camera fkedup......


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

dayum that sucksss


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Low Lyfe c.c. Gettin Ready approximately at 2:00 pm late as alwayz :biggrin: 
















































And the one who worked the most


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

REGAL FOR SALE PM ME


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

here come lil more


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

someone has to have more pics


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

looks like a real nice cruise, any clownin on the streets then?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 12 2006, 10:04 AM~5953198
> *I wonder what rollerz only ride is going to come out cause I haven't seen one of there rides sinces lowrider show. :uh:
> *


COUPLE CARS SOLD OUT OF THE STATE AND THE REST ARE BEING WORKED ON. BY THE END OF THE MONTH MY MONTE WILL BE READY FOR W.E. WANTS TO PULL UP IN FRONT. :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

WHAT TIME DID EVERYBODY GET THERE???I WAS THERE TILL 2 AND IT WAS DEAD :angry:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I SEE DOWN SOUTH REPPED A NICE ROLL-OUT FROM THE BOTTOM TO DA CITY HEY BIG PROPS TO YALL BOYZ. LOW LYFE WAS REPPIN PRETTY DAMN HARD :biggrin: KEEP DOIN IT YALL IF YALL LIKE IT I LOVE IT FELL ME. BIG UPS TO YALL.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 14 2006, 01:09 PM~5964979
> *WHAT TIME DID EVERYBODY GET THERE???I WAS THERE TILL 2 AND IT WAS DEAD :angry:
> *


everyone got there and it started getting good like at 230 and 3...cause our meet up point got raided....and everyone went to random places...then we all met up


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

STILL LOOKIN FOR A CLEAN 94 95 96 STOCK FLEETWOOD **NOT TOOO MUCH MILES**


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

...............


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

it was a pretty good turn out....cops and rent a cops were fukin dicks at circuit city!!!! expected more clubs to show up and show some support but still good non the less!!!! hopefully we can do more and it will just get bigger...but i think we should just meet at the air field...its hard to get every-1 together in a parking lot without hte cops fukin it up


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: 










turnin 3 on 22'z and bagz :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

on the streets


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

ridin out....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

LOOKED LIKE A NICE RIDEOUT


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody know where i can find some non rusted doors, and non scratched windows??

anywhere in miami??


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Aug 14 2006, 07:14 PM~5967877
> *anybody know where i can find some non rusted doors, and non scratched windows??
> 
> anywhere in miami??
> *


It would help if u say 4 what car


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

yea that might help, sorry

for an 86 cutlass, 2 door


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i'll sell u mine for....one million trillion dollas !!!!! lol :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's the deal with people doing doughnuts on the grass and getting their cars dirty and not to mention all the dust every where that lands on other peoples cars???? :dunno:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Did someone say DOUGHNUTS? :biggrin: zup Homie- O !


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 14 2006, 10:16 AM~5964624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is how we do it DA LOWLYFE BOYS ARE STILL HERE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THAT FUCKING GOLD GRILLING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THIS ONE IS 4 ALL MY LOWLYFE BOYS WHO STUCK AROUND ALL THIS YEARS MY DOG LARGE WHO IS FUCKING ****** UP WORLD WIDE 2 MY DOG PEWY AND BUBBA DA REAL GOLD MAKERS :biggrin: AND 2 THE REST OF YALL BROTHER,MIGUEAL,LIL JAVY,GORGITO,EDOGG,MANYFRESH,MAN IS 2 MEANY OF YALL BUT U KNOW WHO U ARE THOS REAL FUCKING LOWLYFE BOYS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LOWLYFE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

****Still on the look out for a stock 94 95 96 Fleetwood****


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

1987 LS monte carlo for sale $1,700 all original

4.3 v6 , 24,000 ORIGINAL miles, pollution eliminated, real cold A/C , P/W , P/L , new alternator , solid body (NO RUST & NO DINGS) , Clean burgundy interior , car runs smooth & quiet

PM me if interested or hit me up on aol/aim BeAr N hIs ChEvy


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 15 2006, 07:01 PM~5975440
> *THIS ONE IS 4 ALL MY LOWLYFE BOYS WHO STUCK AROUND ALL THIS YEARS MY DOG LARGE WHO IS FUCKING ****** UP WORLD WIDE 2 MY DOG PEWY AND BUBBA DA REAL GOLD MAKERS :biggrin: AND 2 THE REST OF YALL BROTHER,MIGUEAL,LIL JAVY,GORGITO,EDOGG,MANYFRESH,MAN IS 2 MEANY  OF YALL BUT U KNOW WHO U ARE THOS REAL FUCKING LOWLYFE BOYS
> *


Wus up D, yeah one time for all them lowlyfe boys.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Aug 15 2006, 09:33 PM~5976425
> *1987 LS monte carlo for sale $1,700 all original
> 
> 4.3 v6 , 24,000 ORIGINAL miles, pollution eliminated,  real cold A/C , P/W , P/L , new alternator , solid body (NO RUST & NO DINGS) , Clean burgundy interior , car runs smooth & quiet
> ...


check ur pm


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

The '64 Vert looks nice, but these fools are in the way!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 16 2006, 01:22 AM~5977770
> *The '64 Vert looks nice, but these fools are in the way!
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S THAT THE CAST OF INK?


----------



## DOWN SOUTH RIDER (Aug 1, 2006)

This is crazy 30' inches


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOESNT THAT SEEM WEIRD A CAR ON 30'S PARKED IN A HANDICAP PARKING......


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOWN SOUTH RIDER_@Aug 16 2006, 09:54 AM~5978790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEEN SOME 30 INCHES IN SAN DIEGO. ACTUALLY THEY LOOKED LIKE SHIT ON A HUMMER. THEY ARE GETTING BIGGER, AND THINNER, AND IT LOOKED REALLY UNNATURAL


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

I have these 22s with 265/35 Perilli tires not more then 1 month old for sale. Im letting them go for $1500 local pick up. Or $1700 shipped any where in the U.S. I stay in Hialeah .Here are some piks of the wheels on my car:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOWN SOUTH RIDER_@Aug 16 2006, 09:54 AM~5978790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks retarded....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 16 2006, 08:08 AM~5978611
> *WHO'S THAT THE CAST OF INK?
> *


Yeah, and the car is HaterProof 64 - Thew owner of the car grew up wit them fools from miami ink, and tlc approached him to use the carFor the shoot


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

heres a car iam lifting for 30's


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

real nice 64 on 30s  NO CUT NO RUB


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 15 2006, 07:01 PM~5975817
> *****Still on the look out for a stock 94 95 96 Fleetwood****
> *


....Dam i thougt someone would know of a STOCK Fleet still on the look out...


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

whats up guys , well i got some air compressors for sale , i got two viair 325c, and two thomas 337 compressors. let me know if ne one is interested


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 15 2006, 08:52 PM~5976559
> *Wus up D, yeah one time for all them lowlyfe boys.
> *


wuz up ***** just showing love 4 my ******


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

454 wit tranny for sale, complete motor, was running when pulled out of truck, pm if interested


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 16 2006, 12:18 PM~5979718
> *DOESNT THAT SEEM WEIRD A CAR ON 30'S PARKED IN A HANDICAP PARKING......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

imagine a old as lady hops in that shit ?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn TTT for that 64 on 30s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn !!! wish i was there looks like a good turn out. glad to see the game is comming back slowly but surely lol. bueno big ups to all them ni99as that made it out there.


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Yo i wanna know a lil more about the car. Holla at me?? 305 244 8570





Take your pick!

Posts: 3,047
Joined: Jul 2002
From: Home of AK's and SK's, 305
Car Club: None


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

For the Geo Metro the yellow one. Holla at me???


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Aug 16 2006, 05:38 PM~5981951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna fuck dat car up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

WHAT THA FUK


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 16 2006, 07:08 AM~5978611
> *WHO'S THAT THE CAST OF INK?
> *


Yeah, it's the cast of Miami Ink. This season's intro ends with them standing in front of the '64 and show title fades in.


----------



## DOWN SOUTH RIDER (Aug 1, 2006)

Look another set of 30's......... I







like the doors!!


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

DAMN I LIKE THE DOORS LOOKING CRAZY!!!!! BUT THE RIMS ARE GETTING TO DAMN BIG.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i agree soon we going to need a ladder to get in their rides.... damn





:roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

those door fuck up yo shit....


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 17 2006, 12:14 PM~5986200
> *i agree soon we going to need a ladder to get in their rides.... damn
> :roflmao:
> *





aint dat da truth..... i think the biggest on a car should be 24's and dats pushing it.....    But the doors are looking hard.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Aug 16 2006, 06:38 PM~5981951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro thats shit looks nasty ..but you gotta get money somehow :biggrin:


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

TTT......

read on another post that Blvd Aces got another toy comming to the streets of Miami.... congrats on bringing the blue 78 monte to miami!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

we did he ride out already so whats next????? any suggestions????

any-1 goin to the king of the streets show next month at the orange bowl???


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 18 2006, 09:11 AM~5992953
> *we did he ride out already so whats next????? any suggestions????
> 
> any-1 goin to the king of the streets show next month at the orange bowl???
> *



post more info on it .


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

post more info on the king of the strrets show


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Aug 18 2006, 02:26 PM~5995868
> * post more info on the king of the strrets show
> *


x2!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

got these pumps for sale..... $200 takes em both... no less.....

i got both motors im just missing a key for one of em..... marzochi gears.... brand new parker checkvalves...... 3/8 ports.... reds pro series.....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Sorry not "king of hte street" its 

The King of the South

September 16

Miami Orange Bowl

$50.00 entry fee(discount for car clubs)

more info call 305-200-2716
786-975-0011

anything from motorcycles, lowriders and big rims

bunch of shit goin on during the show:
battle of the strip clubs (magic city v. rolexxx v. strokers v. coco's)
pocket bike races
$500.00 madden 07 challenge
raffle for the choice of clifford, candy paint, gold grill, 24" rims

ill scan the flyer soon and post it up!!!!


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

pistons for sale

2 10's & 2 8's good seals

pm me if interested all for $50


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Aug 18 2006, 08:41 PM~5998086
> *pistons for sale
> 
> 2 10's & 2 8's good seals
> ...


i left you a pm


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 18 2006, 06:53 PM~5997495
> *Sorry not "king of the street" its
> 
> The King of the South
> ...


 :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 19 2006, 10:13 AM~6000018
> *:angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


yea that show aint for lowriders


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 18 2006, 09:53 PM~5997495
> *Sorry not "king of hte street" its
> 
> The King of the South
> ...


$50 for entry dam and on a saturday :thumbsdown: :twak: ... the Funk Master show really blowed , i guess they wont be coming back anytime soon...


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Aug 18 2006, 11:41 PM~5998086
> *pistons for sale
> 
> 2 10's & 2 8's good seals
> ...



what u got on that monte?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Aug 19 2006, 10:01 AM~6000203
> *$50 for entry dam and on a saturday :thumbsdown:  :twak: ...  the Funk Master show really blowed , i guess they wont be coming back anytime soon...
> *



it says car club discounts

and yeah fmf show was weak but remember it rained all day...i didnt complain to much we got $1000.00 check from them after that show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 19 2006, 09:29 AM~6000067
> *yea that show aint for lowriders
> *


has a catagory for lowriders so it is for lowriders and all types of cars.... but if no lowriders go then of course it will be over run by big rims....it would b just another example of the lowriders slowly dying unless they get off their ass more than once a year for a lowrider show!!!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 19 2006, 01:38 PM~6000349
> *it says car club discounts
> 
> and yeah fmf show was weak but remember it rained all day...i didnt complain to much we got $1000.00 check from them after that show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shit who wont be happy to collect a Ge lol... does that show have a website?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Aug 19 2006, 12:54 PM~6000863
> *shit who wont be happy to collect a Ge lol... does that show have a website?
> *


no website just the contact #'s i posted


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

_*BABY BOY LIVIN IN DADE COUNTY*_


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 19 2006, 09:29 AM~6000067
> *yea that show aint for lowriders
> *


 :uh: got my hopes up... :uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Aug 19 2006, 07:04 PM~6001669
> *BABY BOY LIVIN IN DADE COUNTY
> 
> 
> ...


damn you brought that ride to miami..bitch is bad


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

yo didnt the owner of the car need like 10 stacks cuz he was in debt or some shit like that? correct me if i wrong just something i heard around...will it hopfully be drivin in the streets of mia?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 19 2006, 11:41 AM~6000364
> *has a catagory for lowriders so it is for lowriders and all types of cars.... but if no lowriders go then of course it will be over run by big rims....it would b just another example of the lowriders slowly dying unless they get off their ass more than once a year for a lowrider show!!!
> *



once a year shit not talking shit but the miami show blowed
this past year BIG RIMS have killed that show compared to
what it used to be just the way it's looking to us

the 78 monte blvd aces car is off the hook keep it 
looking good met some of the aces last year at the show
and at the room :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Aug 19 2006, 07:03 PM~6002541
> *yo didnt the owner of the car need like 10 stacks cuz he was in debt or some shit like that? correct me if i wrong just something i heard around...will it hopfully be drivin in the streets of mia?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: SOMETHING NEW IS BEING BUILT IN TEXAS AS WE TYPE!!! :biggrin: 

BABY BOY WILL BE RUNNIN THE 305 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 19 2006, 07:18 PM~6002625
> *once a year shit not talking shit  but the miami show blowed
> this past year  BIG RIMS have killed that show compared to
> what it used to be just the way it's looking to us
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: see you next year!!!


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Post more pictures of hood money and baby boy.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

when is the next ride out...? what going on today?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 19 2006, 08:18 PM~6002625
> *once a year shit not talking shit  but the miami show blowed
> this past year  BIG RIMS have killed that show compared to
> what it used to be just the way it's looking to us
> ...


os who's fault is it if theres more highriders than lowriders??? its our fault cause we not going to the shows!!!! i know theres a hell of alot more lows in the street but dont go nowhere....perfect example was the rideout that just passed...supposed to b mostly a lowrider cruise...where was every-1 at???? mostly the cars on big rims came out!!! so if people honestly want to bring this shit back then they need to stop talking and bring shit out to the streets, shows and cruises. 
sayin that this upcoming show isnt for lowriders is just ignorant considering the flyers says* "lowriders"* there will never be another show in miami with just lows...to many different styles..but that doesnt mean let the shit die out!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Aug 20 2006, 11:43 AM~6005113
> *when is the next ride out...? what going on today?
> *



i asked the same question a few days ago...still no suggestions


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

set up a hang out some one we LOWLYFE boys are down to fucking ride


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 20 2006, 01:45 PM~6005532
> *set up a hang out some one we LOWLYFE boys are down to fucking ride
> *


I agree, someone post a rideout out, for this weekend.


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

JUST A SUGGESTION , WE SHOULD MEET UP SUMWHERE LIKE A PARKING LOT ONCE OR TWICE A MONTH & RIDE OUT 2 DA BEACH OR GROVE ,ALOTTA PPL USED 2 DO THAT AT DA LAST LAFF HANGOUT LAST YEAR


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

all yall boys should ride out to the picnic this sunday the 27th...holla at me or pm me if intrested...a REAL lowrider picnic!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

LOOKING FOR THIS RUBER MOLDING FOR A 95 FLEETWOOD


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DADE COUNTY WHERE YALL AT? :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 20 2006, 06:11 PM~6006298
> *all yall boys should ride out to the picnic this sunday the 27th...holla at me or pm me if intrested...a REAL lowrider picnic!
> *


what picnic?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

gotta 84 cutlass forsale... 1200 o.b.o..... if interested call this number....3053704718


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 20 2006, 06:33 PM~6006610
> *what picnic?
> *


its a little outta yalls way....but it seem like yall always lookin for somewhere to ride.....the picnic is in plant city....just outside of tampa.....theres supposed to be a hop off....yall should ride.....pm me who ever wants directions....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 MONTE BEAR_@Aug 20 2006, 06:05 PM~6005976
> *JUST A SUGGESTION , WE SHOULD MEET UP SUMWHERE LIKE A PARKING LOT  ONCE OR TWICE A MONTH & RIDE OUT 2 DA BEACH OR GROVE ,ALOTTA PPL USED 2 DO THAT AT DA LAST LAFF HANGOUT LAST YEAR
> *





good idea bear.. how bout this saturday we meet up on le june and E 9th where the discount and the taco bell is at everyone meet up there at like around 9:30 -10 and when everyones there we all ride out to the beach. whos down?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 20 2006, 04:45 PM~6005532
> *set up a hang out some one we LOWLYFE boys are down to fucking ride
> *


YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS SSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 20 2006, 09:01 PM~6007541
> *good idea bear..  how bout this saturday we meet up on le june and E 9th where the discount and the taco bell is at  everyone meet up there at like around 9:30 -10 and when everyones there we all ride out to the beach.  whos down?
> *


X2........ I'am down.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 21 2006, 12:01 AM~6007541
> *good idea bear..  how bout this saturday we meet up on le june and E 9th where the discount and the taco bell is at  everyone meet up there at like around 9:30 -10 and when everyones there we all ride out to the beach.  whos down?
> *


im down if someone fixes my piston :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

someone help the mann out wit his pistons !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 21 2006, 12:08 AM~6007601
> *someone help the mann out wit his pistons !!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

So who"s going to the rideout on saturday? start putting your name on the list.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Last Laff is down.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

FOR SALE

2-14x7
2-14x6
all chrome

with 3 175/70/14 (1 tire is completely wasted)

2 bar knock off 

chrome cadillac chips on knock offs (have 1 extra for a 5th wheel)

rims are only a few months old...barley drove the car with them on.

will have pics soon

$500.00


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 21 2006, 01:16 AM~6008375
> *Last Laff is down.
> *



fo sho who else is down ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

BABY BOY WILL BE RUNNIN THE 305 :biggrin:
[/quote]


I WOULDNT SAY ALL THAT HOMEBOY.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 20 2006, 11:44 AM~6005117
> *os who's fault is it if theres more highriders than lowriders??? its our fault cause we not going to the shows!!!! i know theres a hell of alot more lows in the street but dont go nowhere....perfect example was the rideout that just passed...supposed to b mostly a lowrider cruise...where was every-1 at???? mostly the cars on big rims came out!!! so if people honestly want to bring this shit back then they need to stop talking and bring shit out to the streets, shows and cruises.
> sayin that this upcoming show isnt for lowriders is just ignorant considering the flyers says "lowriders" there will never be another show in miami with just lows...to many different styles..but that doesnt mean let the shit die out!!!!
> *


REMEMBER DAWG ALOT OF PPL LIKE DOIN SHIT 2 THERE CARS. SO ITS HARD 2 BRING EM OUT. NOT EVRYONE IS OK WITH LEAVING THERE CAR THE SAME.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

22's for sale *800 obo*.....with pirrelli 265 35 22....needs 2 tires......cant get no cheaper than that '


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 21 2006, 10:48 AM~6009749
> *fo sho who else is down ?
> *



Streets Of Gold is Always down for a ride out....

the first one was great....by the way thanks to everyone that showed up


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 21 2006, 10:25 AM~6010263
> *REMEMBER DAWG ALOT OF PPL LIKE DOIN SHIT 2 THERE CARS. SO ITS HARD 2 BRING EM OUT. NOT EVRYONE IS OK WITH LEAVING THERE CAR THE SAME.
> *


yeah u right but there are very very few who flip thier whole car from january to january... most of the cars here have looked the same for hte past few years with a couple of new additions...point is shit gettin weak cuz no-1 rides!!!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> BABY BOY WILL BE RUNNIN THE 305 :biggrin:


I WOULDNT SAY ALL THAT HOMEBOY.
[/quote]

Wow :0 :machinegun: :0 :biggrin: :machinegun: --- Haha wus up jay, what they do *****?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 21 2006, 01:16 AM~6008375
> *Last Laff is down.
> *



any one else down for saturday ?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 21 2006, 02:45 PM~6010904
> *Streets Of Gold is Always down for a ride out....
> 
> the first one was great....by the way thanks to everyone that showed up
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone else ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

wow this is getting good


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

NEW PROJECT


----------



## Raysyouth (Aug 22, 2006)

Big rims are where its at, The 2 Door Gold on Gold is mad hott.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 22 2006, 12:02 AM~6015043
> *NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

parting out a 96 big body......pm with what u need and ill get back to u asap!!!!!

things already sold
-grill
-radiator
-front license plate
-chrome stocks
-front bumper
-front right corner light
-driver side mirror
-pass side rear rocker panel


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> I WOULDNT SAY ALL THAT HOMEBOY.


Wow :0 :machinegun: :0 :biggrin: :machinegun: --- Haha wus up jay, what they do *****?
[/quote]


NOTHING MUCH NI99A. WAT U BEEN UP 2 BEN? HOWS THE TREY


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Aug 19 2006, 05:04 PM~6001669
> *BABY BOY LIVIN IN DADE COUNTY
> 
> 
> ...


DAM :0 :0 THAT SHIT IS RAW   LOOKS LIKE blvd ACES MIAMI IS FUCKING UP R.O. WITH THE G BODY GAME :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 22 2006, 03:01 PM~6019118
> *:0
> DAM  :0  :0 THAT SHIT IS RAW     LOOKS LIKE blvd ACES MIAMI  IS FUCKING UP R.O. WITH THE G BODY GAME :roflmao:
> *


shit is tite i as fuck but i wouldnt go as far as saying its fuking all of R.O. in the g-body game!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: happy birthday impressive regal!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 22 2006, 07:23 AM~6016451
> *parting out a 96 big body......pm with what u need and ill get back to u asap!!!!!
> 
> things already sold
> ...


Sent u a PM


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 22 2006, 03:01 PM~6019118
> *:0
> DAM  :0  :0 THAT SHIT IS RAW     LOOKS LIKE blvd ACES MIAMI  IS FUCKING UP R.O. WITH THE G BODY GAME :roflmao:
> *


better duck,shits gunna fly now :roflmao:


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

blazer for sale miami area if interested pm me


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

32 inch Telescopics BRAND NEW FOR SALE 350.00 PM for Info


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> fuck that shit i run mia g-bodys not boulevard aces
> ........................................................................................
> why do you got to hate BICTH


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 22 2006, 03:01 PM~6019118
> *:0
> DAM  :0  :0 THAT SHIT IS RAW     LOOKS LIKE blvd ACES MIAMI  IS FUCKING UP R.O. WITH THE G BODY GAME :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

so wut up no one wants to ride out this saturday ?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

........


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 22 2006, 03:37 PM~6019349
> *shit is tite i as fuck but i wouldnt go as far as saying its fuking all of R.O. in the g-body game!!!
> *



THANK U!!!!! MOST PPL KNOW WHO "MADE IN DADE" IS. SOONER OR LATER SOME1 WILL PUT HIM OUT THERE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2006, 05:08 AM~6023385
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 1ST OFF HOMIE DONT COME 2 OUR TOPIC TALKING SHIT DONT GIVE ME A REASON TO GO BACK TO THE 305!!! 2ND IT'S A SHOW CAR THAT WILL HIT THE STREETS, 3RD THERE IS A HOPPER GETTING BUILT IN THE 305 THAT WILL BUST ON WHO EVER WANTS SOME. AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST TEAR YOUR ASS OUT OF THE BLVD ACES TOPIC WITH THAT SHIT CAUSE WE CAN LOAD UP ANOTHER LOW-LOW- AND DO A MAJOR HOUSE CALL!!!!
> 
> ...


bring that hopper this way....the big C.A. always wants some!!! and if you tryin to talk big like that then you kno candy and chrome is a must!!! maybe even GOLD!! and you are right there is a hopper being built right know that will bust ass .... and i dont think its the one your talking about!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2006, 05:08 AM~6023385
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 1ST OFF HOMIE DONT COME 2 OUR TOPIC TALKING SHIT DONT GIVE ME A REASON TO GO BACK TO THE 305!!! 2ND IT'S A SHOW CAR THAT WILL HIT THE STREETS, 3RD THERE IS A HOPPER GETTING BUILT IN THE 305 THAT WILL BUST ON WHO EVER WANTS SOME. AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST TEAR YOUR ASS OUT OF THE BLVD ACES TOPIC WITH THAT SHIT CAUSE WE CAN LOAD UP ANOTHER LOW-LOW- AND DO A MAJOR HOUSE CALL!!!!
> 
> ...


damn thats sum big words homie....and it looks like that hopper was called out...so some-1 post the info when this is gonna go down!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 23 2006, 06:35 AM~6023640
> *bring that hopper this way....the big C.A. always wants some!!! and if you tryin to talk big like that then you kno candy and chrome is a must!!! maybe even GOLD!! and you are right  there is a hopper being built right know that will bust ass .... and i dont think its the one your talking about!!
> *


i think i know which one u are talking bout....been waiting to c it come out for a lil while now :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2006, 05:08 AM~6023385
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 1ST OFF HOMIE DONT COME 2 OUR TOPIC TALKING SHIT DONT GIVE ME A REASON TO GO BACK TO THE 305!!! 2ND IT'S A SHOW CAR THAT WILL HIT THE STREETS, 3RD THERE IS A HOPPER GETTING BUILT IN THE 305 THAT WILL BUST ON WHO EVER WANTS SOME. AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST TEAR YOUR ASS OUT OF THE BLVD ACES TOPIC WITH THAT SHIT CAUSE WE CAN LOAD UP ANOTHER LOW-LOW- AND DO A MAJOR HOUSE CALL!!!!
> 
> ...


with that statement right there the words "who ever" includes any-1 in dade county

if you knock on the doors enough, some-1 is gonna awnser it!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 23 2006, 06:30 AM~6023843
> *with that statement right there the words "who ever" includes any-1 in dade county
> 
> if you knock on the doors enough, some-1 is gonna awnser it!!!!!
> *


  TRUE THAT! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Miami is always in some beef Damn......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TEXAS BUILT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 23 2006, 06:47 AM~6023903
> *
> 
> TEXAS BUILT
> *


 :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

damn some hopping action those are words i havent heard in miami IN A LONG TIME!!!.....let me know the time and place ima bring my cooler with hienekens and a lil chair 2 sit on....im there like a bear


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 23 2006, 07:54 AM~6023931
> *damn some hopping action those are words i havent heard in miami IN A LONG TIME!!!.....let me know the time and place ima bring my cooler with hienekens and a lil chair 2 sit on....im there like a bear
> *




http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9003/borachosmq8.gif


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 23 2006, 07:54 AM~6023931
> *damn some hopping action those are words i havent heard in miami IN A LONG TIME!!!.....let me know the time and place ima bring my cooler with hienekens and a lil chair 2 sit on....im there like a bear
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2006, 07:49 AM~6023910
> *:biggrin:
> 
> YOUR RIGHT HOMIE SO LET ME SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT, ALL MY COMMENTS ARE DIRECTED TO THE PINKREGAL, , FOR TALKIN SHIT IN OUR TOPIC TALKIN ABOUT HE RUN THE G-BODY GAME IN THE 305 SO I GUESS HE WAS SCARED TO POST THAT IN THE MIAMI FEST SO ALL THE 305 WOULDNT SEE, BUT HEY LIKE I SAID IN MY PAST POST WE CAN LOAD UP AND ROLL RIGHT BACK DOWN TO THE 305. MY BAD IF OFFENDED ANYBODY IN THE 305. DADE COUNTY IS THE SHIT PACKED WITH A SHIT LOAD OF HUNNIES :biggrin:
> *


i doubt any-1 was seriously offended when it came down to the hopping...all in fun...but u gotta understand when some-1 says "gonna run the streets" some-1,any-1 is gonna take that personal...but 2 me its all good...thats how the game should be...a lil bit of shit talking, being proud of your shit, and trying to show up the next ni99a. problem is some people get to personal or take it to serious. if u build a show car...let the shows decide who better...if u got a hopper then nose up and see who serves who...but no matter what ur doing at the end of the day is should just b part of the game without any beef or fighting!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

FOR SALE

2-14x7
2-14x6
all chrome

with 3 175/70/14 (1 tire is completely wasted)

2 bar knock off 

chrome cadillac chips on knock offs (have 1 extra for a 5th wheel)

rims are only a few months old...barley drove the car with them on.

will have pics soon

$500.00 o.b.o.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 23 2006, 07:34 AM~6024150
> *i doubt any-1 was seriously offended when it came down to the hopping...all in fun...but u gotta understand when some-1 says "gonna run the streets" some-1,any-1 is gonna take that personal...but 2 me its all good...thats how the game should be...a lil bit of shit talking, being proud of your shit, and trying to show up the next ni99a. problem is some people get to personal or take it to serious. if u build a show car...let the shows decide who better...if u got a hopper then nose up and see who serves who...but no matter what ur doing at the end of the day is should just b part of the game without any beef or fighting!!!!
> *


MUCH LUV TO ALL THE 305 FROM THE BLVD ACES TEXAS!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*yooo GM is throwing a car show in Miami...GENERAL MOTORS...its a bigtime car show.....here is the sight ima have the flyers next week if u want for your car club you can hit me up....my boy put this show 2gether its gonna be tight......*
http://streetextrememiami.com/


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

TTT
post up some piks!!!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 23 2006, 05:08 AM~6023384
> *IM GLAD U CAN TYPE THAT MUCH!! COMPARED TO AS RETARTED AS U LOOK. THE "RIGGIN" MY POST WAS NOT TO U IT WAS TO LUIS SINCE HE POSTED IT. TAKE IT 2 THE HEART WHEN I TELL U IT AIGHT GONNA RUN THE 305. I DONT CARE BITCH ASS NI99A FUCK U ALSO!
> *


fuck you ***** when did you grow some BALLS


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*well since no ones wrote back to about the ride out saturday . anyone who wants to ride just show up on saturday between 9:30 - 10pm. at Le June and E 9th. where the discount and taco bell is at . after that at like 10:45 - 11 we riding to the beach.*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

...........


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

What ever happend to the red mote carlo that was in rollerz only and then went to impressive. Haven't seen it for a while now.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 23 2006, 11:10 AM~6024964
> *What ever happend to the red mote carlo that was in rollerz only and then went to impressive. Haven't seen it for a while now.
> *


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 22 2006, 03:01 PM~6019118
> *:0
> DAM  :0  :0 THAT SHIT IS RAW     LOOKS LIKE blvd ACES MIAMI  IS FUCKING UP R.O. WITH THE G BODY GAME :roflmao:
> *


PERSONALY YOUR QUOTE SUCKS! WHY DO HAVE TO MENTION ROLLERZ & THE ACES? I DONT GET IT?? YOUR NOT IN RO OR ACES....SO STOP "INSTAGATING" YOU DONT HAVE NO CLUE.....WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON..DAEYMM HATER


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

There are alot of raw ass cars that are not hitting the streets any-more. The only one I give respect to is george with his blue caddy. He hits the streets when ever something is going on.


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 23 2006, 01:15 PM~6024977
> *There are alot of raw ass cars that are not hitting the streets any-more. The only one I give respect to is george with his blue caddy. He hits the streets when ever something is going on.
> *


thats so tru.... no many cars hit the streets cause they think there cars are trialor queens.... i gotta give props to all the bowtie crew, george in the blue caddy and lowlyfe for driving that bad ass bigbidy with not even chrome but gold undercaridge....
everyone claiming to have hoppers why doesnt someone do hang out next month so that all these hoppers can come out.... bowtie got a hoppers, reds, classic angles, r.o. , sic cars inc, wana dance, big boy customs, all of 954..... there a bunch of cars out that just dont come out anymore...

LETS SEE SOME PIKS!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Aug 23 2006, 11:21 AM~6024997
> *thats so tru.... no many cars hit the streets cause they think there cars are trialor queens.... i gotta give props to all the bowtie crew, george in the blue caddy and lowlyfe for driving that bad ass bigbidy with not even chrome but gold undercaridge....
> everyone claiming to have hoppers why doesnt someone do hang out next month so that all these hoppers can come out.... bowtie got a hoppers, reds, classic angles, r.o. , sic cars inc, wana dance, big boy customs, all of 954..... there a bunch of cars out that just dont come out anymore...
> 
> ...



pics coming soon since ppl dont believe. were gonna try 2 have a hangout (in a members shop) for ppl 2 hop soon. we just gotta see wuz up. fl rida and catracho just curious what cars u guys have?


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

i gotta 98 tc...cant forget to give props to the R.O. cause theyve been holdin it down in miami for years now with bad ass rides driving with chrome undecaridge and always come with something new.... :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 23 2006, 11:12 AM~6024970
> *PERSONALY YOUR QUOTE SUCKS! WHY DO HAVE TO MENTION ROLLERZ & THE ACES? I DONT GET IT?? YOUR NOT IN RO OR ACES....SO STOP "INSTAGATING" YOU DONT HAVE NO CLUE.....WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON..DAEYMM HATER
> *


1ST OF ALL I SAY WHAT THE FUCK I WANT TO SAY  NOOOO HOMIE U DONT HAVE A CLUE I LIVE HERE IN MIAMI  SO I KNOW WHAT IS GOIN ON.......THATS JUST THE WAY I SEE IT IF YOU OR JAY GETS MAD TO BAD WOW BIG FUCKING DEAL  IM NOT TRYING TO START BEEF OR ANYTHING I JUST SAYING THE WAY I SEE IT


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 23 2006, 05:03 AM~6023380
> *THANK U!!!!! MOST PPL KNOW WHO "MADE IN DADE" IS. SOONER OR LATER SOME1 WILL PUT HIM OUT THERE
> *


PUT ME OUT THERE ABOUT WHAT :uh: PLEASE TELL ME :twak: :dunno:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 22 2006, 07:05 PM~6020952
> *:nono:
> *


LOOKS LIKE blvd ACES MIAMI IS FUCKING UP R.O. WITH THE G BODY GAME
I WAS TALKING ABOUT R.O MIAMI ONLY :angry: THATS WHAT I THINK IF WHO EVER DONT LIKE LIKE FUCK IT :0 DAM WE CAN SAY HOW WE FEEL ON HERE GROW UP PEOPLE .........LOL


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 23 2006, 12:33 PM~6025505
> *1ST OF ALL I SAY WHAT THE FUCK I WANT TO SAY  NOOOO HOMIE U DONT HAVE A CLUE I LIVE HERE IN MIAMI   SO I KNOW WHAT IS GOIN ON.......THATS JUST THE WAY I SEE IT IF YOU OR JAY GETS MAD TO BAD WOW BIG FUCKING DEAL   IM NOT TRYING TO START BEEF OR ANYTHING I JUST SAYING THE WAY I SEE IT
> *


MY BAD.. MR. TUFF GUY,YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY, YOU DA MAN, I GOT MY CC ROLLERZ OUT THERE IN MIAMI SO I KNOW WHATS GOING ON...JUST LEAVE THE NAME ROLLERZ ONLY OUT OF YOUR MOUTH...YOU AINT FROM ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 23 2006, 12:44 PM~6025598
> *MY BAD.. MR. TUFF GUY,YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY, YOU DA MAN, I GOT MY CC ROLLERZ OUT THERE IN MIAMI SO I KNOW WHATS GOING ON...JUST LEAVE THE NAME ROLLERZ ONLY OUT OF YOUR MOUTH...YOU AINT FROM ROLLERZ!!!!
> *


BIG FUCKING DEAL DONT WANT TO BE IN R.O :uh: SORRY HOMIE BUT IS MY MOUTH AND I SAY WHAT I WANT :twak:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 23 2006, 12:44 PM~6025598
> *MY BAD.. MR. TUFF GUY,YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY, YOU DA MAN, I GOT MY CC ROLLERZ OUT THERE IN MIAMI SO I KNOW WHATS GOING ON...JUST LEAVE THE NAME ROLLERZ ONLY OUT OF YOUR MOUTH...YOU AINT FROM ROLLERZ!!!!
> *


MY BAD IM NOT GOIN TO SAY HOW I FEEL AND SEE THING HERE IN MIAMI :angry: :thumbsup: :scrutinize: DAMMMMMMMM


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 23 2006, 12:43 PM~6025585
> *LOOKS LIKE blvd ACES MIAMI  IS FUCKING UP R.O. WITH THE G BODY GAME
> I WAS TALKING ABOUTDONT MATTER IF ITS MIAMI ROLLERZ....YOU TALKING TO ALL THE ROLLERZ, IF I WAS YOU, U BETTER QUIT WHILE YOUR AHEAD,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 23 2006, 12:50 PM~6025636
> *MY BAD IM NOT GOIN TO SAY HOW I FEEL AND SEE THING HERE IN MIAMI :angry:  :thumbsup:  :scrutinize: DAMMMMMMMM
> *


DONT TRIP..I LIKE MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 23 2006, 12:54 PM~6025657
> *DONT TRIP..I LIKE MIAMI  :biggrin:
> *



OK LOL :roflmao: I LIKE MIAMI TO


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

can we just get along :biggrin:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 23 2006, 12:10 PM~6024964
> *What ever happend to the red mote carlo that was in rollerz only and then went to impressive. Haven't seen it for a while now.
> *



I dunno :dunno: ! I was wondering the same thing...
what ever did happened to that car?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Aug 23 2006, 05:25 PM~6027016
> *I dunno :dunno: ! I was wondering the same thing...
> what ever did happened to that car?
> *



i chilled wit em like a couple of months back but ever since then aint seen em again


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, this is gettin good, a ***** need some popcorn and soda


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 23 2006, 07:15 PM~6028679
> *Wow, this is gettin good, a ***** need some popcorn and soda
> *



same shyt i was think come to my spot i got sky box seats :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

So u guys can see im building a hopper. 1-NO!! my front end is not like that.. 2-no the top aint blue. 3-yes it will be on the bumper!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

top back view


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 PM~6028679
> *Wow, this is gettin good, a ***** need some popcorn and soda
> *




Some beer and churrasco would be better though....  ....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Aug 23 2006, 07:48 PM~6028946
> *same shyt i was think come to my spot i got sky box seats  :biggrin:
> *










FUCK YEA !!!!!!!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2006, 06:08 AM~6031359
> *So u guys can see im building a hopper. 1-NO!! my front end is not like that.. 2-no the top aint blue. 3-yes it will be on the bumper!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they're ready for this one Jay?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 24 2006, 08:54 AM~6032320
> *I don't think they're ready for this one Jay?
> *



yea ivan. i dont think they are. its time. :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

WTF IS GOING ON LMAO!!!!!!I STEP OUT OF TOWN TO PUNTACANA.....GET MY HANDS A ON A COMPUTER OVER HERE AT THE RESORT AND FIRST THING I SEE IS PICS OF A VERY DECENT LOOKING HOPPER. PROPS''' AND NOW I SEE THAT THE MONTE FROM BLVD ACES IS IN THE 305__.._ ONLY THING I DONT AGREE IS HE GOT THE GBODY GAME ON LOCK. THATS FOR FUCKING SURE. THAT CAR IS BADASSSSSSSS BUT NO GBODY GAME ON LOCK THERE. BUT A BIG HELLO FROM DANNY BOI OVER HERE EATING SALCHICHO AND PLATANITOS ,, TO ALL 305 LOWRIDER PEOPLE. PEICE NI99A ...



0OH BIG IVAN THERES GOOD NEWS FOR YOU ABOUT THAT PRE CONSTRUCTION OVER HERE IN THE 809 ..OCEAN VIEW ...HIT ME UP


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2006, 05:09 AM~6031366
> *top back view
> 
> 
> ...











very nice...... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 24 2006, 10:15 AM~6032903
> *WTF IS GOING ON LMAO!!!!!!I STEP OUT OF TOWN TO PUNTACANA.....GET MY HANDS A ON A COMPUTER OVER HERE AT THE RESORT AND FIRST THING I SEE IS PICS OF A VERY DECENT LOOKING HOPPER. PROPS''' AND NOW I SEE THAT THE MONTE FROM BLVD ACES IS IN THE 305__.._  ONLY THING I DONT AGREE IS HE GOT THE GBODY GAME ON LOCK. THATS FOR FUCKING SURE. THAT CAR IS BADASSSSSSSS BUT NO GBODY GAME ON LOCK THERE. BUT A BIG HELLO FROM DANNY BOI OVER HERE EATING SALCHICHO AND PLATANITOS ,, TO ALL 305 LOWRIDER PEOPLE. PEICE NI99A ...
> 0OH BIG IVAN THERES GOOD NEWS FOR YOU ABOUT THAT PRE CONSTRUCTION OVER HERE IN THE 809 ..OCEAN VIEW ...HIT ME UP
> *



lol wait till u see whats in my driveway


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

were can i get some 175 70 for a 14 inch rim


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

damn now every 1 wanna build hoppers and brinmg em out..... :biggrin:...shyts gon be serious!

g-body wars...lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 24 2006, 04:58 PM~6034514
> *were can i get some 175 70 for a 14 inch rim
> *


when i use to have my 14s only 2 places sold them. tire kingdom (on 16th) and festival tire (on palm ave infront of milander) festival has em cheaper. last time i bought em (like 6 months ago) they were 62 bucks each. had gone up from 54.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2006, 08:08 AM~6031359
> *So u guys can see im building a hopper. 1-NO!! my front end is not like that.. 2-no the top aint blue. 3-yes it will be on the bumper!
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeee. wut color is that? like a mint green? or an off white?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Aug 24 2006, 03:59 PM~6035369
> *when i use to have my 14s only 2 places sold them. tire kingdom (on 16th) and festival tire (on palm ave infront of milander) festival has em cheaper. last time i bought em (like 6 months ago) they were 62 bucks each. had gone up from 54.
> *


thanks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Aug 24 2006, 03:40 PM~6035223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 24 2006, 02:01 PM~6034940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 HOMIE _*MUCH LUV TO R.O. AND ALL OF 305 SEE EVERYONE AGAIN REAL SOON!!!*_


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2006, 04:09 AM~6031366
> *top back view
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE BACK DASH!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

FUCK ALL THAT GBODY GAME DRAMA.LETS JUST SET UP A FUCKING SUNDAY WHEN WE ALL RIDE OUT .AND THERE IS WERE WE ALL SHOW WHAT WE GOT. LOWLYFE 4 LIFE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2006, 05:09 AM~6031366
> *top back view
> 
> 
> ...


you had to go off and show it off  all i got to say is let them wait they will see what we got coming out


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 24 2006, 08:11 PM~6036339
> *FUCK ALL THAT GBODY GAME DRAMA.LETS JUST SET UP A FUCKING SUNDAY WHEN WE ALL RIDE OUT .AND THERE IS WERE WE ALL SHOW WHAT WE GOT.                                            LOWLYFE 4 LIFE
> *





well i set up a ride out for saturday night but only a couple of people were interested. is any one still down ?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 24 2006, 11:15 AM~6032903
> *WTF IS GOING ON LMAO!!!!!!I STEP OUT OF TOWN TO PUNTACANA.....GET MY HANDS A ON A COMPUTER OVER HERE AT THE RESORT AND FIRST THING I SEE IS PICS OF A VERY DECENT LOOKING HOPPER. PROPS''' AND NOW I SEE THAT THE MONTE FROM BLVD ACES IS IN THE 305__.._  ONLY THING I DONT AGREE IS HE GOT THE GBODY GAME ON LOCK. THATS FOR FUCKING SURE. THAT CAR IS BADASSSSSSSS BUT NO GBODY GAME ON LOCK THERE. BUT A BIG HELLO FROM DANNY BOI OVER HERE EATING SALCHICHO AND PLATANITOS ,, TO ALL 305 LOWRIDER PEOPLE. PEICE NI99A ...
> 0OH BIG IVAN THERES GOOD NEWS FOR YOU ABOUT THAT PRE CONSTRUCTION OVER HERE IN THE 809 ..OCEAN VIEW ...HIT ME UP
> *


I've been calling you Danny, and your phone has a message that say's...
"At the subscriber's request this phone does not accept incoming calls" :dunno:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Aug 23 2006, 12:21 PM~6024997
> *thats so tru.... no many cars hit the streets cause they think there cars are trialor queens.... i gotta give props to all the bowtie crew, george in the blue caddy and lowlyfe for driving that bad ass bigbidy with not even chrome but gold undercaridge....
> everyone claiming to have hoppers why doesnt someone do hang out next month so that all these hoppers can come out.... bowtie got a hoppers, reds, classic angles, r.o. , sic cars inc, wana dance, big boy customs, all of 954..... there a bunch of cars out that just dont come out anymore...
> 
> ...



NOT easy to build a hopper when both money and time plays a major factor. Shit I just finish paying the university $1,939.45 excluding books and payment is only for 3 months (Fall semester). So for the peeps out there that are trying to build a hopper I wish you the best of luck. Hopefully hangouts and cruises will be like the one's that were conducted back in the late 1990's and early 2000.

However, Before I send it out to paint I want to clown with it for a while before LRM. So maybe it will be out this weekend for the cruise, not 100% sure, but a good chance that I'm coming out of retirement just for a little while :biggrin: .

By the way, for those peeps that are financially inclined, remember that S.I.C Cars Inc. Has great prices and well best services. Note that for some of you guys that has already experienced the friendly, generous, and professional atmosphere cannot concur.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

COME ON MIAMI NO ONE WANTS TO RIDE OUT ?


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

how about we do carshows like back in da days like whitney and the ones in the flea market tropical park etc..... i was thinking of starting something like that i think people would like that? bring in cash prizes or trophys like back in da days. just my opinion. i really enjoyed those days. give me some ideas guys. we need this. i dont mind helping out or even getting some help on this. What you think?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Aug 24 2006, 04:00 PM~6035377
> *niceeeeeee. wut color is that? like a mint green? or an off white?
> *



thanx its a mint green


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 24 2006, 05:15 PM~6035971
> *I LIKE THE BACK DASH!!!!
> *


 thanx


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i pass by tha almost everymorning, taken my nephew to school....i used to go to the school by you...nice ass g-bodys

i'm the dude wit the red cutlass..take it easy


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

where can i c theese at. im goin to miami today.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

Big ups to the mia lowriders tho. Im see if I can peep some out. hopefully its not all 28's and shit by southbeach. LOWRIDERS STAND UP!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN I SEE YALL ****** ANT PLAYING ABOUT THIS GBODY GAME ANYMORE!!!MAD PROPS TO ALL YALL BOYZ & BE EASY TRY TO KEEP THAT SHIT CLEAN BUT THAN AGAIN THIS IS MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Aug 25 2006, 07:47 AM~6040318
> *DAMN I SEE YALL ****** ANT PLAYING ABOUT THIS GBODY GAME ANYMORE!!!MAD PROPS TO ALL YALL BOYZ & BE EASY TRY TO KEEP THAT SHIT CLEAN BUT THAN AGAIN THIS IS MIAMI  :biggrin:
> *





























:biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice shit, ya'll made it hard to get placed at lowrider lol


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

blazer for sale miami area if interested pm me


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

not a lot of people like Car Show King but he is trying to bring out lowriders with this show, so this is our time to shine and bring the game back harder than what it was.... lets support the local shows so there will be lowrider shows more often.........
Whos down????


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

hopefully it will get support...lets see what excuses people will invent now not to go to a show.....flyer says lowriders...and it only 25.00


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Just some pics from 1992 and on; from Homestead to Plant City. Enjoy!!







,







,







,







,







,







,







.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

damm man that shit makes me want the lowriding scene come bak bad..


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 24 2006, 09:53 PM~6037623
> *I've been calling you Danny, and your phone has a message that say's...
> "At the subscriber's request this phone does not accept incoming calls" :dunno:
> *


im back in town so holla at ya boi .


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Aug 25 2006, 09:13 AM~6040468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 25 2006, 05:24 PM~6044168
> *im back in town so holla at ya boi .
> *



ok, i'll see you later :biggrin:


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

damn those piks from way back... got some old skool royalty, second 2 none, the green r.i.p bomb, og classic angles... nice piks .... got anymore???


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

dam only lowrider I seen out there hittin the strip was a gold town car with juice. Props.


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I had some pictures of that pineapple 4 dooor 64 from like....back in 94 at Daytona! I have a few old school "Miami" pictures lying around...I'll post some later


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

[SIZE=7]*IS ANYONE DOWN TO RIDE TO THE BEACH TOMMOROW NIGHT ? BEFORE I HAD SAID IF ANYONE WAS DOWN TO RIDE . WE MEET UP AT E 9th and LEJUNE AND FROM THERE WE RIDE TO THE BEACH. BUT NO ONE HAS SAID ANYTHING ? ONLY A COUPLE OF PEOPLE ? IS ANYONE DOWN ?*[/SIZE]


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry FL Rida; that's all I got. Those picture were taken at car shows around Homestead; Miami LRM; Midway Ford; Miami Beach Convention Center; Davie; around Broward; Orlando; Plant City(Strawberry Field); Tampa LRM; and little car shows around Florida. Hey D-Bo; we would love to be taken back by your old school Miami pictures. Can't Wait! Peace to all in the county of Dade.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

94 caprice for sale 1500 o.b.o. no a/c... clean interior, runs good...if interested call 786-263-3622


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

You think that a toyota corolla 94 would fit 20 inch rims or 18's


----------



## TIMEofTHEmonth (Jan 14, 2006)

blazer still for sale in the miami area real cheap pm me if interested


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

when is the next sunday ride out .lowlyfe boys ready


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 26 2006, 10:43 PM~6050071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin' it looks much better without all that chrome  Have any more pictures of it ?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

here you go cuzo


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*david *
dident yall posted a blazer with a chrome out motor & it was painted kandy apple red yall done with it???cuz that shit was looking hard for something that was a project


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Aug 27 2006, 09:22 AM~6052363
> *david
> dident yall posted a blazer with a chrome out motor & it was painted kandy apple red yall done with it???cuz that shit was looking hard for something that was a project
> *


that shit almost ready


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 27 2006, 09:43 AM~6052422
> *that shit almost ready
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

FOR SALEEEE!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

my old caddy dam i miss that bitch


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 25 2006, 07:38 PM~6044451
> *ok, i'll see you later :biggrin:
> *



get my coils ready lol... cars been ready to go. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Talk about a blast from the past......


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 27 2006, 04:45 PM~6054311
> *get my coils ready lol... cars been  ready to go. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 27 2006, 04:45 PM~6054311
> *get my coils ready lol... cars been  ready to go. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good danny .......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 27 2006, 06:45 PM~6054311
> *get my coils ready lol... cars been  ready to go. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN danny !!! why u maken it so hard for us with them cutlasses!?!? lol nice shit man, hope to see that shit out sooon, real soon ??


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 27 2006, 04:24 PM~6054208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that lac, it was real nice. what happend to it?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 07:28 AM~6057868
> *DAMN danny !!! why u maken it so hard for us with them cutlasses!?!? lol nice shit man, hope to see that shit out sooon, real soon ??
> *


IM NOT TRYNNA MAKE IT HARD FOR PEOPLE..JUST BUILDING MY SHIT ON MY OWN. ITS TIME FOR YOURS NOW BUDDY SO DALE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY HOMIE.


THANKS ALAIN ,BUT WAS UP WITH MY REGAL...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol well its getting repainted....a couple of suprises lol
when do u think your ride will be hitting the streets ?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

TO ALL MY PEEPS LOWRIDIN IN THE GAME LES KEEP IT GOIN SUPPORT ALL THE HANGOUTS AND SHOWS IF YOU ARE ABLE TO GO . I KNOW A LOT OF US ARE GRINDIN ERRY DAY TO GET THAT PAPER BUT IF WE DONT SUPPORT THE SHOWS AND HANGOUTS OUR SPORT OF LOWRIDDIN IS GONNA FALL NUCCAS  SO LIKE JEEZY SAY" LES GET IT".ALL DADE COUNTY BOYS 305 NUCCAS 954 561 321 YEA ALL THE BOTTOM CLUBS STAND UP AND LES HANDLE THIS GAME HOW WE USED TO BACK IN THE DAYZ. AND IF YA JUS WANNA BE NEGATIVE STAY AT HOME WIT DAT  WE JUS WANNA CLOWN AND HAVE, FUN SHAKE HANDS AND GO HOME FEEL ME" LES GET IT"


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

whos down???? lets bring back the old miami


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 28 2006, 05:46 PM~6060973
> *whos down???? lets bring back the old miami
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

great another fucking hurricane bro. story of our lifes here in miami.!!!
atleast some of us are indoors with the cars/


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

GET READY 4 - D - STORM


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Aug 29 2006, 01:07 PM~6067020
> *GET READY 4 - D -  STORM
> 
> 
> ...


thats sum nice shit right htere :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 08:36 AM~6058120
> *lol well its getting repainted....a couple of suprises lol
> when do u think your ride will be hitting the streets ?
> *


in 5 years. thats when im comming out


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 29 2006, 01:10 PM~6067045
> *thats sum nice shit right htere :thumbsup:
> *



A that one is way better then mines :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

YALL BOYZ BE SAFE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

good luck to everybody


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yea this "tropical storm" was nothing we have had normal rainy days rain harder then this lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I get fucked up tuesday night 2 then get called into work early....what a fukin hangover :angry:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 30 2006, 07:14 AM~6071371
> *I get fucked up tuesday night 2 then get  called into work early....what a fukin hangover  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Aug 28 2006, 06:40 AM~6057911
> *I remember that lac, it was real nice. what happend to it?
> *


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Pink regal. One question. Did you guys sell the covertible cutlass to the texan uce chapter? :uh:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

IS THAT GOLD I SEE ON THE LOWER A-ARM ON WILLIES REGAL?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

LOOKING FOR THE PLASTIC FOR THE INNER WHEEL WELLS AND THE PLASTIC ONTOP OF THE REAR BUMBER FOR A 95 FLEETWOOD HIT ME UP IF YOU KNOW OF ANY


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Aug 28 2006, 06:40 AM~6057911
> *I remember that lac, it was real nice. what happend to it?
> *


i retire that bitch that car dont exist any more. i put the orange fleetwood in its place


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Might be a tyght show ... but it's that time of the season for lots of rain, so hopefully the stuipd storms quit hittin down here at least for the year.

Who went to sundays car show?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 30 2006, 05:01 PM~6075204
> *i retire that bitch that car dont exist any more. i put the orange fleetwood in its place
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Aug 30 2006, 05:02 PM~6074125
> *IS THAT GOLD I SEE ON THE LOWER A-ARM ON WILLIES REGAL?
> *



looks like the yellow strap for the trailer


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 31 2006, 06:22 AM~6078284
> *looks like the yellow strap for the trailer
> *



 , NAA IS THE STRAP FROM THE TRAILER . :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Aug 30 2006, 12:38 PM~6073530
> *Pink regal. One question. Did you guys sell the covertible cutlass to the texan uce chapter? :uh:
> *



YEA SOLD !


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

ERIC LOOK WAT I GOT HERE AT D-SHOP .
LOOKS LIKE D-DUB BOYZ ARE SWIRVIN 2 MUCH . 3-THIS WK. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

selling complete 2 pump setup,will deliver to miami..LMK
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283387


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

price ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 31 2006, 01:43 PM~6080822
> *price ?
> *


click on link......
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283387


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Also got complete vert top for g-body,and spare parts..


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Aug 31 2006, 10:38 AM~6078551
> * ,  NAA IS THE STRAP FROM THE TRAILER .  :thumbsup:
> *



DAMN I THOUGHT THE STRAPS RUN AROUND THE TIRE NOT THE A-ARMS BUT IF YOU SAY IT'S THE STRAP IT'S THE STRAP  . BUT NICE GOLD STRAPS :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Any one know what happen to Royalty and Solo creations?


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

A certain club is busting out again soon. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Still have a bunch of parts from my 96 fleetwood for sale

also have a set of 14" rims for sale
all chrome
2-14x7
2-14x6
2 prong knock off with cadillac metal chips (1 xtra chip for 5th wheel)
3-175/70/14(needs one tire)
2 tires are still chunky
1 a lil wasted from extended arm but still got life in it
only used rims for 3 months....
*$500.00 o.b.o*


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my 22s with the Perilli 265/35 for $1400. Rims and tires bought brand new in July. Less then a month old. Need to sell ASAP

here are pics of the rims on my car:









IMG]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/305jeNNy/Picture434.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Rollerz Only. How much did you guys sell the conv. cutlass for? And is he coming out with another project or Rollerz Only breaking up? Just wondering. :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Sep 2 2006, 02:35 AM~6090347
> *Rollerz Only. How much did you guys sell the conv. cutlass for? And is he coming out with another project or Rollerz Only breaking up? Just wondering. :uh:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY DOES NOT BREAK UP


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't mean the whole rollerz only. I meant only the Miami Rollerz Only. :biggrin:


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

I was talking about the Miami Chapter.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my 22s with the Perilli 265/35 for $1400. Rims and tires bought brand new in July. Less then a month old. Need to sell ASAP


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

But your only selling 3 rims. That's going to be hard to sell.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Sep 2 2006, 10:54 AM~6091255
> *I didn't mean the whole rollerz only. I meant only the Miami Rollerz Only.  :biggrin:
> *


AGAIN ROLLERZ ONLY DOES NOT BREAK UP. PEOPLE THAT DO NOT FIT COME, AND GO. ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALWAYS BE IN FLORIDA. MORE CHAPTERS TO COME LATER THIS YEAR :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Sep 2 2006, 12:35 AM~6090347
> *Rollerz Only. How much did you guys sell the conv. cutlass for? And is he coming out with another project or Rollerz Only breaking up? Just wondering. :uh:
> *


 my homeboy sold the car for good money .......and ya he will be coming out with a new ride  and trust me as much as people would want ROmiami to break up we aint .... we are just working on new surprises,that will be out soon :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 2 2006, 09:31 AM~6091378
> *AGAIN ROLLERZ ONLY DOES NOT BREAK UP.  PEOPLE THAT DO NOT FIT COME, AND GO.  ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALWAYS BE IN FLORIDA.  MORE CHAPTERS TO COME LATER THIS YEAR :0*


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 2 2006, 11:16 AM~6091857
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DevilishAngel (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Aug 29 2006, 04:07 PM~6067020
> *GET READY 4 - D -  STORM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DevilishAngel (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Aug 27 2006, 12:15 PM~6052344
> *here you go cuzo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that shit is hot


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Sep 2 2006, 11:16 AM~6091329
> *But your only selling 3 rims. That's going to be hard to sell.
> *



no i got all four rims and tires. need to sell asap. shoot me offers


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Got 5 RIMS for sale 

3- 14 X 6
2- 14 X 7

White spokes, Gold Nipples, Chrome Hub and Knockoffs. 

$600.00


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still looking for the chrome pieces in front of the wheel wells,a driver side headlight,plastic pieces on the bottom (inside the) wheel well and the plastic piece on top of the rear bumper ***93 -96 fleetwood***
hit me up if you know of any


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 2 2006, 01:16 PM~6091857
> *
> *


shhhhhh


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 2 2006, 06:00 PM~6093392
> *shhhhhh
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Sep 2 2006, 06:20 PM~6093483
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: what happen BeAnZ?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 2 2006, 08:22 PM~6093491
> *:biggrin: what happen BeAnZ?
> *


x2


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 2 2006, 06:23 PM~6093494
> *x2
> *


x3 :uh:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Aug 29 2006, 01:07 PM~6067020
> *GET READY 4 - D -  STORM
> 
> 
> ...



make sure ya put my blue regal on the lift too... :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 2 2006, 08:25 PM~6093501
> *make sure ya put my blue regal on the lift too...  :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE NACHO WHATS UP DAWG


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 2 2006, 08:25 PM~6093501
> *make sure ya put my blue regal on the lift too...  :biggrin:
> *


Get off the computer or your lady will throw a right hook at your jaw that you wont forget! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 2 2006, 06:26 PM~6093504
> *PINCHE NACHO WHATS UP DAWG
> *



chillin bro, what about you? 


305 MIAMI NIEAGUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2006, 06:27 PM~6093508
> *Get off the computer or your lady will throw a right hook at your jaw that you wont forget!  :biggrin:
> *



she had a few beers with my parents LOL

plus, we're seeing some horror story program about ghosts hehehe.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 2 2006, 08:28 PM~6093511
> *chillin bro, what about you?
> 305 MIAMI NIEAGUH!!!  :biggrin:
> *


chillin till the rain fucks everything up


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 2 2006, 06:30 PM~6093523
> *chillin till the rain fucks everything up
> *



huracan?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

''''


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

someone in miami needs to save this car and buy it before it goes up on 24's
REAL!!! good price for a drop top......wish i had the spare money i wouldve gotten that ride myself...... :angry: 

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../1/85544741.htm


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FL Rida_@Sep 2 2006, 09:31 PM~6094148
> *someone in miami needs to save this car and buy it before it goes up on 24's
> REAL!!! good price for a drop top......wish i had the spare money i wouldve gotten that ride myself...... :angry:
> 
> ...



shit real good price for tha 67 drop top but its already sold


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

does anyone know of someone who knows how to cut/mold 90 sides for a coupe?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

dropped off at B&C industries yesterday


----------



## str8pimpinbox (Apr 18, 2005)

im sellin 1 pioneer tv flip out not dvd but i got a dvd for it 35.7 tvs for 700 obo evrything works perfect and also a pair of 14x7 black powder coated rims for 400 p.m. if intrested


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

anyone down there have a convertale top for a monte 87 ls if yall do holla back


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

heres some more of the pic of the lift for 30's


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Gold under the thang!! And willy's gonna cruise it so who wanna hop????


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Getting ready!!!!!!!


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Get on that level..Single pump!!


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 3 2006, 11:56 AM~6096347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam,the big CA aint fucking around :0


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 3 2006, 11:56 AM~6096347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look good


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

looken good cant wait to see if they can hop with out sticken


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Sep 3 2006, 02:47 PM~6096896
> *looken good cant wait to see if they can hop with out sticken
> *


didnt your regal get stuck??


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

> didnt your regal get stuck??quote]maybe when u seen it but how long was that.It had a 6 in it when it got stuck before.It has a v8 now hit's it and comes back down.See heres the thang i hit high numbers on the tape without getting stuck 85 INCHES UNSTUCK


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

LOOK V6 STUCK.SORRY NO PIC OF IT WITH THE V8


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> > didnt your regal get stuck??quote]maybe when u seen it but how long was that.It had a 6 in it when it got stuck before.It has a v8 now hit's it and comes back down.See heres the thang i hit high numbers on the tape without getting stuck 85 INCHES UNSTUCK


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Sep 3 2006, 02:47 PM~6096896
> *looken good cant wait to see if they can hop with out sticken
> *


I cant wait to see if it flips backwards  :biggrin:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

hey whats up every1 i got a 1997 lincoln towncar for sale,its got ac pieping,on 14's wit black spokes,the paint job is black wit big metal chorme flakes,its got the back bridge,front bridge,re-enforced differential,got a rack for 10 batteries 4 pump's,its got the back pistons on(18's)with the back hoses still in there and the front pistons wit chrome springs n the front hose,all u need to juiced it is the pumps battiers and seleniods and wires.so if ne-1's intrested holla at me 786 222 8861 my name is osmil.
btw the price on the car is 1,000 im open to trade offers also


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 3 2006, 12:02 PM~6096366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IM FEELIN THE CADDY!!!!!!!I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BADBOY DONE


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

one time for classic angels for putting it down.........


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 3 2006, 04:56 PM~6097307
> *I cant wait to see if it flips backwards   :biggrin:
> *




where's the rest of the guys? Where the heck is ****** at? Tell the guys Nacho said WAZAH!!! :biggrin: 


CLASSIC ANGELS 305 hehehe :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

GOD DAMM BIG UPS TO C.A WIT THE CADDY CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by adio305_@Sep 3 2006, 07:18 PM~6097380
> *hey whats up every1 i got a 1997 lincoln towncar for sale,its got ac pieping,on 14's wit black spokes,the paint job is black wit big metal chorme flakes,its got the back bridge,front bridge,re-enforced differential,got a rack for 10 batteries 4 pump's,its got the back pistons on(18's)with the back hoses still in there and the front pistons wit chrome springs n the front hose,all u need to juiced it is the pumps battiers and seleniods and wires.so if ne-1's intrested holla at me 786 222 8861 my name is osmil.
> btw the price on the car is 1,000 im open to trade offers also
> *



dayum that car is a whore.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Classic angels posted up more pictures of willies car and that cadillac. Looking sick ass fuck. Classic Angels doing big. Willie has the G-Body on lock. What ya think


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Sep 2 2006, 05:46 PM~6092715
> *Still looking for the chrome pieces in front of the wheel wells,a driver side headlight,plastic pieces on the bottom (inside the) wheel well  and the plastic piece on top of the rear bumper  ***93 -96 fleetwood***
> hit me up if you know of any
> *


what plastic pieces on top of the rear bumper?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 3 2006, 01:03 PM~6096371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn and to think I used to own that car haha tight work eric, whats up with my cuz's car man?? you got to boost that ***** up


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Sep 3 2006, 10:01 PM~6098739
> *Classic angels posted up more pictures of willies car and that cadillac. Looking sick ass fuck. Classic Angels doing big. Willie has the G-Body on lock. What ya think
> *











  

VERY SOON , WE CAN'T GIVE IT ALL 2 THE COMPUTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Sep 3 2006, 10:58 PM~6099074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

From back in the day, you boyz done put in work.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 3 2006, 02:02 PM~6096366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT ABOUT A 3 INCH EXTEND ON THEM ARMS, LOOKS GOOD THPOUGH


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

what is that caddy going to be single or dbl and when yall comin to central florida


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Sep 4 2006, 07:44 AM~6100247
> *what is that caddy going to be single or dbl and when yall comin to central florida
> *


SINGLE ON THE BUMPER , HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THA MONTH.  :biggrin:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Sep 4 2006, 09:51 AM~6100270
> *SINGLE ON THE BUMPER , HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THA MONTH.   :biggrin:
> *


 cant wait to see it in action this month


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2006, 11:17 AM~6100579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my boy gots some lowlyfe emblems for them knockoffs..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those are pictures of my new daily and my old school chevys rollin on stamps . one time for all my LOWLYFE boys out there doing big things


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Just put on the grill


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 4 2006, 05:44 AM~6100042
> *WHAT IS THAT ABOUT A 3 INCH EXTEND ON THEM ARMS, LOOKS GOOD THPOUGH
> *



we gave it the Bulldog lean...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 4 2006, 01:11 PM~6100832
> *Just put on the grill
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme SEE Your Grillez!
Looking Good!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mad props to every-1 puttin in work.....looks like shit gonna b poppin off real soon!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Sep 3 2006, 02:47 PM~6096896
> *looken good cant wait to see if they can hop with out sticken
> *


Yeah,, cant wait to see yours.......if you can leave the parking lot !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

2 hours till the canes play fsu at the ornage bowl any one going


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

so what size cylinders does the caddy got cause that is a big ass lock up homie


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 4 2006, 06:44 AM~6100042
> *WHAT IS THAT ABOUT A 3 INCH EXTEND ON THEM ARMS, LOOKS GOOD THPOUGH
> *




So if its going to be single then how much lead are you planning on putting? Seriously just a question. By the way nice Regal. Mad props. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

IT GOT 32 IN TELESCOPICS SINGLE GATE 14 BATTERIES FUCK DA LEAD IM WORRIED BOUT HOW IMA BRING IT DOWN 
BIG C.A MIA


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

THATS A BIG NO NO , WE DONT DO LEAD.


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

(THATS A BIG NO NO , WE DONT DO LEAD.)
hey dog you say that you have to lead in the bitch comeon im trying to buy some lead but i cant find nothing because you guys always buy the shit....yeah also ion the picture of the caddy you guys have the shit hold from the back with a forktlift i known this rookies dont see that..........


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Just got bak frm the canes vs fsu game .. wat a shitty game no Offense at all


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

here we go typical miami shit.....HATING!!!!! :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 5 2006, 07:13 AM~6106894
> *here we go typical miami shit.....HATING!!!!! :uh:
> *


4 real


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

305 ride or die

you aint got shit but a computer........   

nobody gives a fuck what you think 


put your face on the post so that way we all know whos hating!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 4 2006, 06:46 PM~6103757
> *So if its going to be single then how much lead are you planning on putting?  Seriously just a question.  By the way nice Regal.  Mad props. :cheesy:
> *



is that a gay ass grand prix on your avatar...no seriously


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: ...damn with all this shit talkin it sound like wannahop's ready to hop ???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 5 2006, 09:36 AM~6107288
> *is that a gay ass grand prix on your avatar...no seriously
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: ....que penaaaaaa....lol


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Sep 4 2006, 10:20 PM~6104960
> *(THATS A BIG NO NO , WE DONT DO LEAD.)
> hey dog you say that you have to lead in the bitch comeon im trying to buy some lead but i cant find nothing because you guys always buy the shit....yeah also ion the picture of the caddy you guys have the shit hold from the back with a forktlift i known this rookies dont see that..........
> *


****** aint got shit else better to do, I swear


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i have somethin kinda sick comin....lol :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got these 16's n vogues for sale also 17" centergold stamped daytond pm me for questions


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Sep 4 2006, 09:20 PM~6104960
> *(THATS A BIG NO NO , WE DONT DO LEAD.)
> hey dog you say that you have to lead in the bitch comeon im trying to buy some lead but i cant find nothing because you guys always buy the shit....yeah also ion the picture of the caddy you guys have the shit hold from the back with a forktlift i known this rookies dont see that..........
> *


HEY RIDE OR DIE , OR SHOULD I CALL U RUFF-RIDER (LOL).
LEAD YEA WAS USED 5-YEARS AGO, STOP HATTIN & TRY STEPPIN UP 2 OUR LEVEL. 
IF U CAN 
:twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 5 2006, 10:29 AM~6108206
> ******* aint got shit else better to do, I swear
> *


OYE ******* ,I GOT A CALL ON FRIDAY U & DRE WHERE AT BT'S
HAVIN LUNCH , U MARICONES NEED TO CALL ME. :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Sep 4 2006, 10:20 PM~6104960
> *(THATS A BIG NO NO , WE DONT DO LEAD.)
> hey dog you say that you have to lead in the bitch comeon im trying to buy some lead but i cant find nothing because you guys always buy the shit....yeah also ion the picture of the caddy you guys have the shit hold from the back with a forktlift i known this rookies dont see that..........
> *


what car you got. if it dont hop shut da fuck up


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

damm man whats with all the hate.. what a sorry ass kid that is to be runnin his mouth but but aint got shit to bak it up..talking all that shit about lead go home with that :guns:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

I love miami cause the shit talking doesn't stop.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

for classic angels so waz sup guys hook me up with some lead cuz im trying to find something en el rio de miami but they say that a couple of guys came and took all of them coÑooo thats they only thing holding me took my car out cuz im going to put lead on it but im just going to wait for the ship to arrive i hope u guys dont buy all of them again........


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

oohh dont worry for now thats the only thing that i have a computer but im working in something for u guys im going to take my time to do it remember it going to be riding on the street not by a trailer like most people do they go to picnics on trailers living in miami comeon dog.........either the car doesnt ride good or el peso ese que tiene es de pinga that u scare the u find one of those holes in miami and u might fall on it....


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Sep 5 2006, 04:11 PM~6109934
> *oohh dont worry for now thats the only thing that i have a computer but im working in something for u guys im going to take my time to do it remember it going to be riding on the street not by a trailer like most people do they go to picnics on trailers living in miami comeon dog.........either the car doesnt ride good or el peso ese que tiene es de pinga that u scare the u find one of those holes in miami and u might fall on it....
> *


i drove me shit to orlando 2 times. i dont see nobody doing that with a fuking hoper do you


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Sep 5 2006, 03:11 PM~6109934
> *oohh dont worry for now thats the only thing that i have a computer but im working in something for u guys im going to take my time to do it remember it going to be riding on the street not by a trailer like most people do they go to picnics on trailers living in miami comeon dog.........either the car doesnt ride good or el peso ese que tiene es de pinga that u scare the u find one of those holes in miami and u might fall on it....
> *



HATE ON HATER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Sep 5 2006, 02:29 PM~6109670
> *I love miami cause the shit talking doesn't stop.
> *


x2


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

yes i remember u did but how long was that and it was before u put all the lead ??


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

look im not hating all the cars you built are nice but lets be honest in all of them you got lead ? im built one and im going to put lead on it....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DE PINGA LOL WHY YA'LL GOTTA TALK SHIT....DAMN WHO CARES WHOS CARE GOT WHAT OR DOES WHAT....PROVE IT OUT ON THE STREET NOT ONLINE....MY 2 CENTZ


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow here we go again, One time for willie, ******, and the other boys doin it for C.A> and the MIA


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

dont worry my car is ready im going to do a house call on them, but im taking my time to do my car ....


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Get ready for the build up of the caddy later this week!!!!!!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 5 2006, 09:36 AM~6107288
> *is that a gay ass grand prix on your avatar...no seriously
> *



Not gay just different. So how much lead are u putting in know. Fake as hopper. What it takes like 20 hits to get stuck. Still give you mad props on the paint and gold under carriage though :biggrin: no doubt.

By the way its easy as fuck to just add lead in the back and call it a hopper just my 2 cents though.

Oh and I'm not trying to start anything just in case. I'm just stating a fact !!!!!!


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 5 2006, 03:59 PM~6110340
> *Not gay just different.  So how much lead are u putting in know.  Fake as hopper.  What it takes like 20 hits to get stuck.  Still give you mad props on the paint and gold under carriage though  :biggrin: no doubt.
> 
> By the way its easy as fuck to just add lead in the back and call it a hopper just my 2 cents though.
> ...



If thats the case then wheres your fake ass hopper .....oh i thought so ......nothing


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Sep 5 2006, 04:53 PM~6110261
> *look im not hating all the cars you built are nice but lets be honest in all of them you got lead ?  im built one and im going to put lead on it....
> *


good for you. if you think tha laed makes the car hop you got that fucked up all you need is big balls


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 5 2006, 04:59 PM~6110340
> *Not gay just different.  So how much lead are u putting in know.  Fake as hopper.  What it takes like 20 hits to get stuck.  Still give you mad props on the paint and gold under carriage though  :biggrin: no doubt.
> 
> By the way its easy as fuck to just add lead in the back and call it a hopper just my 2 cents though.
> ...


put some laed will see if you shit hop


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

u should know better why your car never hops the same in the lowriders shows like it hopps on the street why its that because lead or just because the day the car didnt feel like hopping??? i got more balls then u homie.....


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Sep 5 2006, 05:07 PM~6110446
> *u should know better why your car never hops the same in the lowriders shows like it hopps on the street why its that because lead or just because the day the car didnt feel like hopping??? i got more  balls  then u homie.....
> *


 where are the ball at because you dont have a car


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

BRING IT......Take it how it comes!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Lowrider 2006 1st! Place


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 5 2006, 04:13 PM~6110535
> *BRING IT......Take it how it comes!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Lowrider 2006 1st! Place
> 
> ...


these ****** gotta sick ass vert....and in lowrider...they're picky ass fuck!.....lead?......bullshit!....i think they just built that bitch right!...hell i should be hatin on these ****** cause they served me once a long time ago....but dont hate on what beat you.....admire it....yeah they some cocky ****** but hell i'd be the same my shit lookd like that and did those inches!.......keep it C.A. .....fuck that *****! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 5 2006, 04:18 PM~6110604
> *these ****** gotta sick ass vert....and in lowrider...they're picky ass fuck!.....lead?......bullshit!....i think they just built that bitch right!...hell i should be hatin on these ****** cause they served me once a long time ago....but dont hate on what beat you.....admire it....yeah they some cocky ****** but hell i'd be the same my shit lookd like that and did those inches!.......keep it C.A. .....fuck that *****! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 5 2006, 03:59 PM~6110340
> *Not gay just different.  So how much lead are u putting in know.  Fake as hopper.  What it takes like 20 hits to get stuck.  Still give you mad props on the paint and gold under carriage though  :biggrin: no doubt.
> 
> By the way its easy as fuck to just add lead in the back and call it a hopper just my 2 cents though.
> ...


didnt your car hit like 15 inches?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 5 2006, 04:33 PM~6110713
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 16 2006, 09:46 AM~5978763
> *my boy's 91
> 
> 
> ...



it's for sale. 3500 with chrome undies/chrome 3 pump hardlined setup. Bunch of pics here. 

1991 caddy brougham low


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Sep 5 2006, 02:29 PM~6109670
> *I love miami cause the shit talking doesn't stop.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 5 2006, 03:58 PM~6110322
> *     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 dats wet right there


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

PROPS to Classic Angels for coming up with those sick ass rides fuck them haters homie!!!!


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

dats wet right there 
[/quote]

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

anybody does body work and paint i have a cadi that i want to get painted. and i dont want to pay to much, like under 1,200 or less pm me with info


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:uh: oh no the haters have started again
:biggrin: time to get served again
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 5 2006, 05:45 PM~6110798
> *didnt your car hit like 15 inches?
> *


AND WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FALSE INFORMATION FROM?

I'd rather hit in the high 50's but have my shit hit bumper and come right the back down like it should be. And for LRM please they really don't check out the rides like they suppose to. Common peeps when you see a car barely struggling to get up in the air and then after 20 something hits wow it sits. The only time I can believe that it does above 70's is with a 2 pumper easily other than that sorry.
Anyways after I finish tunning it I will show up and show other than that I'll peacefully back the fuck out. Don't think its worth to prove anything over this false internet little battle. This shit is for peeps how live in trailer parks (LIKE COURTLY MANNER in hialeah; you know who you are) and the rest of you who don't have cars. Peace :biggrin:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/orla...rent=lincon.flv

i dident have a digital camera so i had to record the car,its got the back bridge front bridge renforced differential 18 inch pistons in the back 8 in the front accept trade offers.im selling it for 1,000


pm me if ur intrested or call me 786 222 8861


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that linc just 4 a stack damn,


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 6 2006, 01:38 AM~6114033
> *damn that linc just 4 a stack damn,
> *


yea dawg i want a stack for it,trust me ppl its well worth it if ur into juice which i dont think u would be on this site if u wernt into juice,i need to get rid of thats shyt sum-1 make me an offer!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ONLY IF I WAS IN MIAMI!!!!!!!!1


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Sep 6 2006, 12:20 AM~6113465
> *anybody does body work and paint i have a cadi that i want to get painted. and i dont want to pay to much, like under 1,200 or less pm me with info
> *


sorry for the late respond, but you get what u pay for meng.....
i have a boy that does some off the chain wet shit....let me know...


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 6 2006, 03:27 AM~6114014
> *AND WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FALSE INFORMATION FROM?
> 
> I'd rather hit in the high 50's but have my shit hit bumper and come right the back down like it should be.  And for LRM please they really don't check out the rides like they suppose to.  Common peeps when you see a car barely struggling to get up in the air and then after 20 something hits wow it sits.  The only time I can believe that it does above 70's is with a 2 pumper easily other than that sorry.
> ...


talking all that im guessing your car is ready to hop.... i see piks of all the other hoppers where yours???


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 5 2006, 06:58 PM~6110322
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That gold leafing is sick


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 6 2006, 01:27 AM~6114014
> *AND WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FALSE INFORMATION FROM?
> 
> I'd rather hit in the high 50's but have my shit hit bumper and come right the back down like it should be.  And for LRM please they really don't check out the rides like they suppose to.  Common peeps when you see a car barely struggling to get up in the air and then after 20 something hits wow it sits.  The only time I can believe that it does above 70's is with a 2 pumper easily other than that sorry.
> ...



You dont know shit!!!!

listen to this guy "high 50's" your a joke bring me a car that does high 30's then you can talk!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 6 2006, 01:27 AM~6114014
> *AND WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FALSE INFORMATION FROM?
> 
> I'd rather hit in the high 50's but have my shit hit bumper and come right the back down like it should be.  And for LRM please they really don't check out the rides like they suppose to.  Common peeps when you see a car barely struggling to get up in the air and then after 20 something hits wow it sits.  The only time I can believe that it does above 70's is with a 2 pumper easily other than that sorry.
> ...



thats what everyone says that cant hop for shit.......
Why dont you go back to the hydrualics post and ask 50 questions on how to try to make your bucket hop...
seems thats all you been doin since you joined LIL........

witch further shows you know nothing....rather than spending your time trying to gather info on LIL that you never gonna put to use you should sit back and let us real RIDERS show you how its done......P.S. get your self a real G-Body nobody wants the ugly ducking!!!!if you knew anything you would know that!!!


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 3 2006, 12:03 PM~6096371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


better yet looks like your talking a GANG OF SHIT....

come see me and romy next event and will show you how its done.......bring that hopper of the year you got. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey not trying to get in the middle of nothin but can i SEE a pix of that car without ya'll standin in the middle, i cant see the piston....


AT WORK AND GOTTA TYPE FAST LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 6 2006, 01:27 AM~6114014
> *AND WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FALSE INFORMATION FROM?
> 
> I'd rather hit in the high 50's but have my shit hit bumper and come right the back down like it should be.  And for LRM please they really don't check out the rides like they suppose to.  Common peeps when you see a car barely struggling to get up in the air and then after 20 something hits wow it sits.  The only time I can believe that it does above 70's is with a 2 pumper easily other than that sorry.
> ...



you should go up to planet city at the end of the month to see how big boys do BIG THANGS!!........i know its kinda far so if your broke ass needs gas money holla im always handing out donations for the needy!!


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

IF I WAS WANNADANCE , I WILL GET INSIDE MY CAR & DRIVE 2 THE FIRST LAKE OR CANAL I SEE.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
POBRESITO (LMAO).

WE FROM THE BIG C.A *****
GET ON THE LEVEL IF U CAN.


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

There will be plenty of more pic too come...








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THATS NICE !!!! MAD PROPS
I WANNA SEE THAT FINISHED !!


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Sep 6 2006, 08:14 AM~6114928
> *you should go up to planet city at the end of the month to see how big boys do BIG THANGS!!........i know its kinda far so if your broke ass needs gas money holla im always handing out donations for the needy!!
> *



Damn ****** they Haten already and that just a pic of the car in primer and being lifted by the forklift...they aint ready!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

One time that 305 ............


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET HID'S ITS FOR MY WIFES CAR uffin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 09:05 AM~6115238
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET HID'S ITS FOR MY WIFES CAR  uffin:
> *


EBAY 189.00 a set....new...plugs made for your car already...no cuttin,,,,just plug em in....they have all types for 4k-30k


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

man fuck all these shit talkers....ya'll c.a. boys keep doin ur thang..lead no lead i dont give a fuk cuz the cars ya'll are building are show quality and ya'll still putten em on the bumper...most ni99az round here wont take thier car out cuz they got candy and think its a trailer queen. 

whats the homeboy gonna say now that he sees the car up with no forklift....oh lemme guess willy and the ladder are holding it up :uh: 

whats goin down in plant city...time and location...????

willy and romy holla at ur boy...and to the rest of c.a. mad props!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

whats goin down in plant city...time and location...????

LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH THEY THROW A PICNIC. THIS MOTHS IS THE LAST FOR THE YEAR. 4 CARS FROM HERE ARE GOIN UP THERE.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

its the 24th to be exact  if you guys need directions let me know


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 5 2006, 07:18 PM~6110604
> *these ****** gotta sick ass vert....and in lowrider...they're picky ass fuck!.....lead?......bullshit!....i think they just built that bitch right!...hell i should be hatin on these ****** cause they served me once a long time ago....but dont hate on what beat you.....admire it....yeah they some cocky ****** but hell i'd be the same my shit lookd like that and did those inches!.......keep it C.A. .....fuck that *****! :biggrin:
> *


You let em know homie! Big UPS TO CA!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

2 events coming soon to homestead! SATURDAY AND SUNDAY I Will post more info later on tonight!


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 6 2006, 01:27 AM~6114014
> *AND WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FALSE INFORMATION FROM?
> 
> I'd rather hit in the high 50's but have my shit hit bumper and come right the back down like it should be.  And for LRM please they really don't check out the rides like they suppose to.  Common peeps when you see a car barely struggling to get up in the air and then after 20 something hits wow it sits.  The only time I can believe that it does above 70's is with a 2 pumper easily other than that sorry.
> ...



Damn hommie your worried about false info :0 :0 
but where do you get yours   

I know your puzzled on how they do what they do but talking $h!t is not the way to learn. go to planet city if you can make it, if not ask ****** for a ride i read he was giving out donations :biggrin: :biggrin: oh don't forget your chair so you can sit back and watch the show... and if you behave i might hook you up with some liquor that is if your old enough


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 6 2006, 01:27 AM~6114014
> *AND WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FALSE INFORMATION FROM?
> 
> I'd rather hit in the high 50's but have my shit hit bumper and come right the back down like it should be.  And for LRM please they really don't check out the rides like they suppose to.  Common peeps when you see a car barely struggling to get up in the air and then after 20 something hits wow it sits.  The only time I can believe that it does above 70's is with a 2 pumper easily other than that sorry.
> ...


I guess somebody didnt catch what Blood Bath did..... 71 inches, and it didnt take a double to do it ............... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Sep 6 2006, 12:22 PM~6116328
> *Damn hommie your worried about false info :0  :0
> but where do you get yours
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was dirty....


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Sep 6 2006, 12:22 PM~6116328
> *Damn hommie your worried about false info :0  :0
> but where do you get yours
> 
> ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Sep 6 2006, 12:22 PM~6116328
> *Damn hommie your worried about false info :0  :0
> but where do you get yours
> 
> ...



damn we a planet now?..... :uh: :biggrin: 
see you guys in the hood....yall need directions...pm me


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Sep 6 2006, 01:22 PM~6116328
> *Damn hommie your worried about false info :0  :0
> but where do you get yours
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH I'm up for some liquor :biggrin:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

FirmeEstilo is throwing a picnic on the last sunday of this month....thee 24th I belive it is....everyone is invited that rolls lowlows....there will be hop offs and free food....come out and enjoy a family enviroment with no beefs.......This picnic is our last one for the year till january so we wanna make it a good one  .....hopefully we can see the MIAMI boys up here to represent......  

Get off on I-4 from the turnpike and head WEST toward TAMPA......its about a 45 min. drive from the turnpike,....keep going until you see EXIT 22-PARK RD......it will be the same exit as the BILL HEARD CHEVROLET DEALER.....get off on this exit and head SOUTH for about 1 MILE and look to your LEFT at the PARK,....MIKE SANSONE PARK.....pull in and enjoy!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 6 2006, 09:03 AM~6114872
> *thats what everyone says that cant hop for shit.......
> Why dont you go back to the hydrualics post and ask 50 questions on how to try to make your bucket hop...
> seems thats all you been doin since you joined LIL........
> ...



now aint that the truth. LOL ugly duckling for real. :biggrin:  .


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 04:46 AM~6114281
> *sorry for the late respond, but you get what u pay for meng.....
> i have a boy that does some off the chain wet shit....let me know...
> *


i just want a base coat clear coat black thats all i want no candy


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

the lowrider scene is taking off again and we already have 1 person trynna fuk shit up


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 7 2006, 01:17 AM~6120774
> *the lowrider scene is taking off again and we already have 1 person trynna fuk shit up
> *


Damm what did i do?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 6 2006, 11:40 PM~6120896
> *Damm what did i do?
> *



large c'mon you know im not talking bout you. if anything you and your crew are the ones poppin shit off again reppin dade/ little people always trynna bring down what someone else is building. 

HEY ANYONE KNOWS WHERE THEY ARE SELLING A TWO DOOR BOX CHEVY IN GOOD CONDITION.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 5 2006, 04:18 PM~6110604
> *these ****** gotta sick ass vert....and in lowrider...they're picky ass fuck!.....lead?......bullshit!....i think they just built that bitch right!...hell i should be hatin on these ****** cause they served me once a long time ago....but dont hate on what beat you.....admire it....yeah they some cocky ****** but hell i'd be the same my shit lookd like that and did those inches!.......keep it C.A. .....fuck that *****! :biggrin:
> *


  RESPECT :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 7 2006, 06:59 AM~6122077
> *  RESPECT  :thumbsup:
> *



fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 7 2006, 07:58 AM~6122563
> *fuck you  :biggrin:
> *


fuck me? ? ? No, fuck you bitch


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 7 2006, 05:59 AM~6122077
> *  RESPECT  :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ANY1 SELLING A 93-96 FLEETWOOD PM ME


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Sep 7 2006, 11:44 AM~6123918
> *ANY1 SELLING A 93-96 FLEETWOOD PM ME
> *


yo pm me the guy i bought mines from had 2 more 96s


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

.. back to the top ..


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

wazup miami just got back from South Beach didnt see 1 lolo whats up with that ?????


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Sep 7 2006, 05:35 PM~6126431
> *wazup miami just got back from South Beach didnt see 1 lolo whats up with that ?????
> *



its thursday :uh:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Sep 7 2006, 05:59 PM~6126550
> *its thursday :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

1981 fleetwood brougham d'elegance coupe for sale. See my post LOTS OF PICS
81 caddy


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

last time i checked miami is expensive as fuck..cant go to the beach everyday..not all of us are big money :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Sep 5 2006, 09:57 AM~6107913
> *lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...damn with all this shit talkin it sound like wannahop's ready to hop ???
> *




DAMN LONG TIME NO SEE!!! how are you doing?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

hey, where's ma boys from Classic Angels? Fucking ****** hiding from me and he don't owe me anything lol... shit, I had my second heart failure and still no classic angels plaque on my lolo, wtf!!! :0 

QUE BOLA 2 DA 305 PUTOS!!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 06:57 PM~6126961
> *hey, where's ma boys from Classic Angels? Fucking ****** hiding from me and he don't owe me anything lol... shit, I had my second heart failure and still no classic angels plaque on my lolo, wtf!!!  :0
> 
> QUE BOLA 2 DA 305 PUTOS!!!
> *



callate wet back :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Sep 7 2006, 05:59 PM~6126550
> *its thursday :uh:
> *


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

What bout them Dolphins.......Lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 8 2006, 08:29 AM~6129596
> *What  bout them Dolphins.......Lol
> *



I STILL GOT HOPE :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

me to


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:tears: :banghead: i hope so....lol


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

yea glad we're paying dante all that bread to throw those critical interceptions. Its early in the season, hope they can turn that shit around.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Have you noticed when he throws into the middle he either underthrows it 5 yards or overthrows 5 yards...that would be the reason for the interceptions...they need 2 work on it wit him


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LMAO I FUCKIN HOPE SO...I WAS PISSED BUT THAT LITTLE MOTHER FUCKER......PUNT RETURN DUDE IS FUCKING BAD ASS!!!!
(I'M NOT GOOD WITH NAMES) LMAO uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 12:25 PM~6130510
> *LMAO I FUCKIN HOPE SO...I WAS PISSED BUT THAT LITTLE MOTHER FUCKER......PUNT RETURN DUDE IS FUCKING BAD ASS!!!!
> (I'M NOT GOOD WITH NAMES) LMAO uffin:
> *


hell yea wes welker was all over the place yesterday. but yea we would of had that game if it wasnt for those interceptions. although im pist we lost , i still gotta give em props for makin it a good game, and pretty close till the end, after all , it was the superbowl champs. aslong as we beat them in the playoffs its all that matters. :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I NOTICE AND GOT PISSED THAT THEY WERE FUCKING HOLDING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER !!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 8 2006, 11:01 AM~6131062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 8 2006, 10:33 AM~6130544
> *hell yea wes welker was all over the place yesterday. but yea we would of had that game if it wasnt for those interceptions. although im pist we lost , i still gotta give em props for makin it a good game, and pretty close till the end, after all , it was the superbowl champs. aslong as we beat them in the playoffs its all that matters.  :biggrin:
> *



Yea super bowl champs without their mvp quarterback and without jerome bettis. Dante Cullpepper I think is just rusty, coming off that injury I think it may take him 3 or 4 games before he gets back into the swing of things, but hey what do I know


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

all i know is i wanna fuckin go home aleady....come on 5'oclock !!!! :uh: :banghead:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i feel ya boi...come on 7'oclock :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn i feel bad for you meng....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

culpepper was a lil rusty but there were alotta other factors to y they lost.....illegal hands to the face penalty whivh wouldve brought up 4th n long(they scored on that drive). defense allowing a 70+ yard pass to the tight end, missed tackles on defense....oh what bout savan not knowing if he shouldve thrown the flag or not..then when he does he throws lika a lil bitch and no-1 sees it. that couldve made a difference cause earlier in the game pittsburgh fumbled on the 1...so u cant put it all on culpepper but they were definatly critical int's


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Sep 7 2006, 05:59 PM~6126550
> *its thursday :uh:
> *


waz there from 8-31 to 9-5 even went out 2 west palm ,ft. Lauderdale just some donks ,lambos


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Sep 8 2006, 02:13 PM~6132401
> *waz there from 8-31  to  9-5    even went out 2 west palm ,ft. Lauderdale  just some donks ,lambos
> *


then welcome to Dade County :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Getting her ready to spray!!!!


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 8 2006, 04:18 PM~6133186
> *Getting her ready to spray!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



wat it do!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 8 2006, 04:18 PM~6133186
> *Getting her ready to spray!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


daaaamn havent seen cheecho for a minute....shit lookin good...props :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 8 2006, 04:18 PM~6133186
> *Getting her ready to spray!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanx were just tryn get it in paint so we can back bumper it already....


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

GOd dam thats team Work homie.....


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

HEY BIG C.A. WHAT COLOR IS THE CADILLAC GOING TO BE ANYWAYS. CAUSE I KNOW YOU GUYS ONLY FUCK WITH THAT CANDY. WELL JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. BUT BY WHEN IS IT GOING TO COME OUT BY?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 8 2006, 07:44 PM~6134402
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanx  were just tryn get it in paint so we can back bumper it already....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes+Sep 8 2006, 11:12 AM~6130104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't belive ya'll are talking about The Dolphins everytime I bring it up no one says anything!!  ......................... :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Sep 9 2006, 10:00 AM~6136744
> *I can't belive ya'll are talking about The Dolphins everytime I bring it up no one says anything!!  ......................... :biggrin:
> *



when u would bring it up it was like the middle of the heats playoff run lol , but now its football season.


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Sep 8 2006, 11:44 PM~6135722
> *HEY BIG C.A. WHAT COLOR IS THE CADILLAC GOING TO BE ANYWAYS. CAUSE I KNOW YOU GUYS ONLY FUCK WITH THAT CANDY. WELL JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. BUT BY WHEN IS IT GOING TO COME OUT BY?
> *



COLOR :WE DONT KNOW YET.
DONE THIS MONTH 4 THE PINIC AT PLANT CITY. :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 9 2006, 12:37 PM~6136867
> *when u would bring it up it was like the middle of the heats playoff run lol , but now its football season.
> *


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

yo when is the plant city picninc and by the way where is the adress of this picnic.


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Where can I buy the traditional lowrider magazine at. I see 99 problems made it to the cover now. Can any-1 give me that information. :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Sep 9 2006, 10:03 AM~6136929
> *COLOR :WE DONT KNOW YET.
> DONE THIS MONTH 4 THE PINIC AT PLANT CITY.  :biggrin:
> *


you got 2 weeks


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catracho_@Sep 9 2006, 10:17 AM~6136957
> *yo when is the plant city picninc and by the way where is the adress of this picnic.
> *


the 24th of this month
*MIKE SANSONE PARK* in Plant City, off of Park Rd. Exit 22 Off I-4 

hit up on map quest :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 9 2006, 11:04 AM~6137111
> *the 24th of this month
> MIKE SANSONE PARK in Plant City, off of Park Rd. Exit 22 Off I-4
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

here you go
Mike E Sansone Community Park
1748 E Sansone Blvd, Plant City, FL 33563, US


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 8 2006, 07:44 PM~6134402
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanx   were just tryn get it in paint so we can back bumper it already....
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: DE PINGA HOW PEOPLE COULD TALK SHIT :angry: CHICHO & THE REST OF THE C.A PUT A HURTING ON THEM HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 9 2006, 12:04 PM~6137111
> *the 24th of this month
> MIKE SANSONE PARK in Plant City, off of Park Rd. Exit 22 Off I-4
> 
> ...



lol i sudgest no one uses mapquest.... that shits horrible... got us lost on the way to the blvd knights picnic last year but we found our way anyways but map quest directions were completely wrong...lol yahoo maps is ALOT better..... doesnt mapquest have a disclaimer anyways?....lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2006, 01:06 PM~6137593
> *lol i sudgest no one uses mapquest.... that shits horrible... got us lost on the way to the blvd knights picnic last year but we found our way anyways but map quest directions were completely wrong...lol yahoo maps is ALOT better..... doesnt mapquest have a disclaimer anyways?....lol
> *


 :dunno:  :biggrin: 
whatever works uffin:


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

Any-one know where can I buy the traditional lowrider magazine at?


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Sep 6 2006, 05:56 PM~6118777
> * FirmeEstilo is throwing a picnic on the last sunday of this month....thee 24th I belive it is....everyone is invited that rolls lowlows....there will be hop offs and free food....come out and enjoy a family enviroment with no beefs.......This picnic is our last one for the year till january so we wanna make it a good one  .....hopefully we can see the MIAMI boys up here to represent......
> 
> Get off on I-4 from the turnpike and head WEST toward TAMPA......its about a 45 min. drive from the turnpike,....keep going until you see EXIT 22-PARK RD......it will be the same exit as the BILL HEARD CHEVROLET DEALER.....get off on this exit and head SOUTH for about 1 MILE and look to your LEFT at the PARK,....MIKE SANSONE PARK.....pull in and enjoy!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2006, 11:01 AM~6137095
> *you got 2 weeks
> *



THATS A LIFE TYME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Sep 9 2006, 05:21 PM~6138768
> *THATS A LIFE TYME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats a dedication :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 9 2006, 07:54 PM~6138993
> *thats a dedication :thumbsup:
> *


what it do?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Sep 9 2006, 05:21 PM~6138768
> *THATS A LIFE TYME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  you guys puttin in work! doin it how it should it be


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

oldskool for large......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Remember this...... back in the day.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn i was wondering if that was the same car...i got flicks of it from that show


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

I know this pic is old and if i can remember this is Larges same 64. This was at slamfest years ago :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 10 2006, 12:42 PM~6142452
> *I know this pic is old and if i can remember  this is Larges  same 64. This was at slamfest years ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




hey nice pic....where did you get it? :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 10 2006, 02:50 PM~6142487
> *hey nice pic....where did you get it? :cheesy:
> *


found it the other day... :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 10 2006, 01:00 PM~6142545
> *found it the other day... :biggrin:
> *


...thats good photography... :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 10 2006, 04:01 PM~6142549
> *...thats good photography... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

A few LOW LYFE c.c. Pics


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

2 NEW PROJECTS 









YEs EVERYTHING WILL BE GOLD


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

COMPLETE top for G-body. everything needed plus extra(back seats,panels,switches). will let go for cheap


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

also got complete grand national motor for sale for real cheap.or will trade for a SBC


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

32" mirrored sunroof. for cheap


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

extra BIARITZ parts for verts


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 10 2006, 02:50 PM~6142826
> *COMPLETE top for G-body. everything needed plus extra(back seats,panels,switches). will let go for cheap
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy. Listen never done a vert before however i'm interested though. How much approximately cost to do a vert on a G body?

Oh by the way how's your ride doing? Hopefully well. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 10 2006, 02:09 PM~6142922
> *Hey buddy.  Listen never done a vert before however i'm interested though.  How much approximately cost to do a vert on a G body?
> 
> Oh by the way how's your ride doing? Hopefully well. :biggrin:
> *


my car is gone. theres a couple people in miaim that will do the conversion for you,right now i want nothign to do with cars so im selling everything.youll have to ask around how much theyd charge you to put it on


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 10 2006, 01:22 PM~6142665
> *2 NEW PROJECTS
> 
> 
> ...


low lyfe doin it up....boys lookin good.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

if u need any parts for those big bodys lemme know....i got bunch of shit cheap...just holla


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Baby Steps!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 10 2006, 07:14 PM~6144745
> *Baby Steps!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yall some bad mofos


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Its getting late!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MAYN CANT WAIT 4 THIS TO DROP, LOL LIKES A CD OR SUMTHIN, BUT SHIT CAINT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 10 2006, 07:03 PM~6143906
> *my car is gone. theres a couple people in miaim that will do the conversion for you,right now i want nothign to do with cars so im selling everything.youll have to ask around how much theyd charge you to put it on
> *


I see a muffler on the side, i need dual flowmasters....let me know


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

nice job c.a much props


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

big ups to C.A.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 11 2006, 03:52 AM~6146747
> *Its getting late!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Comming out Nice as Fuck. Mad props to you guys. And CHICO long time no hear from you. How have you been?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ANY LOOKIN 4 A CHROME RADIATOR SUPPORT FOR A G-BODY HOLLA AT ME. CHROMED TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2006, 08:21 AM~6147672
> *ANY LOOKIN 4 A CHROME RADIATOR SUPPORT FOR A G-BODY HOLLA AT ME. CHROMED TOP AND BOTTOM.
> *


HOw much.......


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 11 2006, 03:52 AM~6146747
> *Its getting late!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM YALL AINT FUCKIN AROUND MUCH PROPS


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

..............THAT RIGHT THERE IS THE GREAT WHITE HYPE IN ACTION................


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that shits nice....mad props...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:wave: This is an invitation to a hangout that Low Lyfe cc is having this Sunday at Harris Field Park, everyone is invited all Car Clubs and Solo riders. There will be a Mexican festival at the time but we will have a chillin spot, free entrance, there will be food and drinks sold there, come and have a good time, Everyone is invited. IF You need more info hit me up on a pm.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 11 2006, 04:52 AM~6146747
> *Its getting late!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Selling my big body...asking 7200 obo...too much to list...for pics click on the link at the bottom of my signature1!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 11 2006, 04:29 AM~6146904
> *I see a muffler on the side, i need dual flowmasters....let me know
> *


i got a silent side exit exhaust for v6 with chrome square tip,i through away the flows


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i heard the show being anouced over the radio on 94.9 today.. they were talking about thier beings lots of lowriders


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 11 2006, 02:52 AM~6146747
> *Its getting late!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll cant do that...its a hopper....its supposed to b a bucket with no bumpers...lol...j/k...tight work...madd props...lines lookin smoooth...might have to holla at ya'll when im ready to paint my next car :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

14" rims for sale,all chrome,2-14x7,2-14x6
2 prong knock off with cadillac metal chips (1 xtra chip for 5th wheel),3-175/70/14(needs one tire),2 tires are still chunky,1 a lil wasted from extended arm but still got life in it,only used rims for 3 months.

pm me for pics


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

to *lowlyfe-all-day* and *Brownstylez*

i ogt your pm and i replied but i think this shit was trippin so i dont know if u got my response....the parts ya'll are asking for are already sold...so if u need anything else lemme know

most of my interior is still there....door panels, dash, no cracks, window motors...more chrome rocker panels...tailights....bunch of shit...cheap

LT-1 runnin really good

any-1 holla


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

* YO THERE HAS BEEN SHIT TALKING ON THE STREETS THAT SOMEONE THINKS THAT I'M THAT SCREEN NAME MADE IN DADE ON HERE TALKING SHIT TO START UP BEEF WELL I 'LL LET THAT FUCKING PERSON KNOW THAT I DON'T HIDE IN BACK OF A MONITER OR A SCREEN NAME I GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO. AND IF I HAD ANYTING TO SAY TO SOMEONE I'LL TELL U IN PERSON NOT ON THE COMPUTER SO TO THE PERSON WHO THINKS I'M THAT SCREEN NAME AND YOU KNOW WHO U R DO ME A FAVOR GET UR FACTS RIGHT BEFORE U TALK SHIT 

P.S YOU KNOW WHO U R*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn sounds like some shit...


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 11 2006, 03:52 PM~6150938
> * YO THERE HAS BEEN SHIT TALKING ON THE STREETS THAT SOMEONE THINKS THAT I'M THAT SCREEN NAME MADE IN DADE ON HERE TALKING SHIT TO START UP BEEF WELL I 'LL LET THAT FUCKING PERSON KNOW THAT I DON'T HIDE IN BACK OF A MONITER OR A SCREEN NAME  I GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO. AND IF I HAD ANYTING TO SAY TO SOMEONE I'LL TELL U IN PERSON NOT ON THE COMPUTER SO TO THE PERSON WHO THINKS I'M THAT SCREEN NAME AND YOU KNOW WHO U R DO ME A FAVOR GET UR FACTS RIGHT BEFORE U TALK SHIT
> 
> P.S YOU KNOW WHO U R
> *


*
WHAT DID I DO??? :dunno:*


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Sep 12 2006, 12:41 AM~6154123
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


REAL NICE do u have any more lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MORE MORE MORE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Sep 12 2006, 03:41 AM~6154123
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *



i dont know what shit hes talking but he can keep up posting those damn pics


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

LOOK HERE I TELL YOU WHAT,I GIVE CREDIT TO ALL THE BOYS FROM THE BIG C.A. C.C.  YALL BOYZ HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE STREETS . YOU GOT TWO TYPES OF PEOPLE YOU GOT THE ONES WHO RIDE AND HOLD THE STREETS DOWN :biggrin: AND THEN YOU HAVE THE ONES WHO DO BIG THANGS  .REMEMBER ERRYBODY IS CLASSIFIED TO BE IN ONE OR THE OTHER,GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN KEEP DOIN WHATEVER FITS YOUR POCKET AND YOU WILL NEVER BE DISSAPOINTED.ITS WHEN YOU START TALKIN SCHIT AND FORGET BIG BOYS STUNT AND DO BIG THINGS   KEEP DOIN IT WHATEVER IT IS YALL THAT KEEPS THE LOWRIDIN GAME ALIVE SMALL OR BIG TYME IT ALL COUNTS AS A CONTRIBUTION TO THE LOWRIDER WORLD.CONGRATS TO ALL CAR CLUBS FOR KEEPING THE GAME ALIVE.  ALL CAR CLUBS! :biggrin: SO BIG UPS TO ERRYBODY FOR DOIN DA DAMN THANG . YO ****** TIGHT WORK NUCCA KEEP DOIN IT BIG


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ERRYBODY SUPPORT DA CAR SHOW THIS SAT AND SUNDAY AT THE HOMESTEAD MOTORSPORTS COMPLEX. ALL CAR CLUBS, HOPPERS ,SHOW CARS BIKES. JUS SHOW UP SHOW SOME SUPPORT AND LUV. :biggrin: WELL HOPES TO SEE YALL OUT THERE AND BE EASY PEEPS. OH AND IF YOU A HA8R LEAVE DAT SCHIT AT DA CRIB.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 12 2006, 10:03 AM~6155668
> * ERRYBODY SUPPORT DA CAR SHOW THIS SAT AND SUNDAY AT THE HOMESTEAD MOTORSPORTS COMPLEX. ALL CAR CLUBS, HOPPERS ,SHOW CARS BIKES. JUS SHOW UP SHOW SOME SUPPORT AND LUV. :biggrin: WELL HOPES TO SEE YALL OUT THERE AND BE EASY PEEPS. OH AND IF YOU A HA8R LEAVE DAT SCHIT AT DA CRIB.
> *


what time does registration start and end???


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

1" extended a-arms with brand new bushing $150.00

Clifford 700 with blackjack $100.00


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

anybody does body work and paint i have a cadi that i want to get painted. and i dont want to pay to much, like under 1,500 or less pm me with info


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Just got my car from B&C .. simple 2 pump 6 batt setup.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 12 2006, 10:40 PM~6159251
> *Just got my car from B&C .. simple 2 pump 6 batt setup.
> 
> 
> ...



niceee :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 12 2006, 08:40 PM~6159251
> *Just got my car from B&C .. simple 2 pump 6 batt setup.
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Time for some sleep!!








 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

HAY IF ANY U GUYS ARE IN BROWARD TUNE YOUR RADIO TO 99.7FM WEEKDAYS 6PM TO 4AM AND WEEKENDS 24 HOURS CALLING HOLLYWOOD PINE HALLANDALE DAINA DAVIE MIRAMAR IF U ARE ANY WHERE FROM THE DADE COUNTY LINE TO BROWARD BLVD TUNE IN CHECK US OUT ASLO ON THE NET 24 HOURS A DAY 7 DAYS WEEK WWW.DIRTYSOUTHRADIOONLINE.COM

99.7FM


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 12:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is sick....hit me up on a pm with more or less a price on sumthing like that....


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 01:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


tight work , looks real good


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 13 2006, 07:52 AM~6162034
> *tight work , looks real good
> *


dats fa show


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

after one coat of clear...just a lil peep kandy red on pearl tribals


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

dont worry those stocks are just for paint.... uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

waht it do lowridin world, as you can see, between the Dirty South Car Clubs all the way to Hialeah/Miami we doing big thangs from rididn all golds custom paints undercarriages to hoopppers to backbumper slammers to azz dragers to ridin high we got it all.So admire this work yall and give credit to where credit is due schit is off da meter peeps :biggrin:  :0 So ****** and to the rest of the big C.A. yall keep doin da damn thang. Oh and that also goes to errybody in M.I.A.M.I.s Tre-05 whos buildin a low,low, keep bringin em out :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 02:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


mad props again looks bad ass...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 10 2006, 01:22 PM~6142665
> *2 NEW PROJECTS
> 
> 
> ...


I see ya Pee-Wee waht it do pimpin,I see ya got da caddies posted up from 84's and Big Bodys to Big Toys Like John Gotti. I see yall homie all gold has been yo style from day one my hatz off to ya and ur LiL Brother. Stay up nucca and keep da caddies coming.  Fuc a Ha8r IV Life feel me.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 08:05 AM~6162108
> *after one coat of clear...just a lil peep kandy red on pearl tribals
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THANKS....I'LL POST PIXS WHEN THAT BITCH IS DONE...BIG PLANS COMIN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

tight work for creepin cutty and to c.a cant wait to see that shit out


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

creeping cutty. Is that shit going on big rims or better yet lowrider style.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

we will see... :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 11:05 AM~6162108
> *after one coat of clear...just a lil peep kandy red on pearl tribals
> 
> 
> ...



lookin nice lil homie im goin 2 see your boy on saturday see what he tells me its between him and the guy who painted fruitloops truck....but im going along with a color similar 2 yours...i got somethings in the works...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 02:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

who paint his trunk?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 02:25 PM~6163746
> *who paint his trunk?
> *



some guy named freddy its a paint shop near your boys...he sprays good


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

HIS SHIT CAM OUT NICE, BUT MY BOIS SHIT IS OUTTA HAND.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 03:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I GOT THAT PIX OUT THER A LIL EARLY JUST TO HURT THEM HATERZ...LMAO ROLLIN CC ALL DAY !!


----------



## street tease (Aug 15, 2006)

ANYONE GOT A CHEAP G-BODY 4 SALE IN MIAMI-BROWARD AREA ??????????????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 12 2006, 08:40 PM~6159251
> *Just got my car from B&C .. simple 2 pump 6 batt setup.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOING TO HAVE TO LET ME HOLD THE LINCOLN FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 12:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yall ****** are sick.......tight work fellas, cant wait to see in person. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 12:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


yet again...C.A. droppin another clean lic on a hopper :0 tight work


----------



## TREY57AQ1 (Sep 14, 2006)

NICE BLUE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

For the people who remember the lac on the bottom...... get ready for a whole new look, it will be out soon enough harder than ever. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 12 2006, 08:40 PM~6159251
> *Just got my car from B&C .. simple 2 pump 6 batt setup.
> 
> 
> ...



clean :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 12:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


\

props


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Sep 13 2006, 08:12 PM~6167107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any piks of the car on your avatar???


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

ARE THEY READY FOR THAT??????????


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

HAY IF ANY U GUYS ARE IN BROWARD TUNE YOUR RADIO TO 99.7FM WEEKDAYS 6PM TO 4AM AND WEEKENDS 24 HOURS CALLING HOLLYWOOD PINE HALLANDALE DAINA DAVIE MIRAMAR IF U ARE ANY WHERE FROM THE DADE COUNTY LINE TO BROWARD BLVD TUNE IN CHECK US OUT ASLO ON THE NET 24 HOURS A DAY 7 DAYS WEEK WWW.DIRTYSOUTHRADIOONLINE.COM

99.7FM


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Sep 13 2006, 06:12 PM~6167107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the blue caddy that had the feature in front of Coral Castle right? and the red one was painted at Bethels (Zudamar)?


Looks like theres gonna be A LOT of cadillacs coming out for next year's show...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

An update on Georges Blazer.








:biggrin: 








:0 








:uh: 








 








 








 










Another ~LOW LYFE~ Production!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Sep 13 2006, 09:00 PM~6168324
> *ARE THEY READY FOR THAT??????????
> *


Dont Know if they are but with all respect to the Game.Ill let the Lac Speak for itself.  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 14 2006, 08:04 AM~6170475
> *An update on Georges Blazer.
> 
> 
> ...


Keep doin it big George shit is nice nucca, I remember all the obstacles u had wit building that mufuca,schit coming out sweet tight work fool. Stay up!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

FOR SALE 1963 Impala Pm me for more info. This car was brought out to a few hangouts From LOW LYFE C.C.























































Needs little body work, New Engine. Clean interior.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 14 2006, 10:04 AM~6170475
> *An update on Georges Blazer.
> 
> 
> ...


damn i though it was gonna be kept a secret until showtime.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 14 2006, 11:47 AM~6170741
> *damn i though it was gonna be kept a secret until showtime.
> *


Thats what i thought too pero ya sabes como somos :biggrin: Plus theres something else coming out. shhh secret! :uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 14 2006, 11:33 AM~6171252
> *Thats what i thought too pero ya sabes como somos  :biggrin:  Plus theres something else coming out. shhh secret! :uh:
> *


you'll be posting pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

damn it seems like everybody is building something fuck i guess ill do something too here it is with the bodywork done next mods

86 cutty supreme t-top


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 goin to that show this weekend down in homestead???? we gonna start supporting car show king shows cause they the only ones trying to do sumthin down here. if we start hittin up these shows it might help bring these streets back with some competition :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 14 2006, 08:34 AM~6170664
> *FOR SALE 1963 Impala Pm me for more info. This car was brought out to a few hangouts From LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 14 2006, 08:47 AM~6170741
> *damn i though it was gonna be kept a secret until showtime.
> *


It still is, just wait and see......... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Sep 13 2006, 09:00 PM~6168324
> *ARE THEY READY FOR THAT??????????
> *


Come on now....you know the deal *****......... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 14 2006, 05:34 AM~6169784
> *That's the blue caddy that had the feature in front of Coral Castle right? and the red one was painted at Bethels (Zudamar)?
> Looks like theres gonna be A LOT of cadillacs coming out for next year's show...
> *


Yes sir...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 14 2006, 08:04 AM~6170475
> *An update on Georges Blazer.
> 
> 
> ...


I see we still havent cleaned the garage out ??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Which show u'll going to? the one at the King of the South or the one at the Homestead Speedway?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Sep 15 2006, 02:43 AM~6178507
> *Which show u'll going to? the one at the King of the South or the one at the Homestead Speedway?
> *



homestead...heard that king of the south was ghetto and wack as fuck last year


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 15 2006, 09:36 AM~6178892
> *homestead...heard that king of the south was ghetto and wack as fuck last year
> *


x2


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 14 2006, 03:23 PM~6174516
> *any-1 goin to that show this weekend down in homestead???? we gonna start supporting car show king shows cause they the only ones trying to do sumthin down here. if we start hittin up these shows it might help bring these streets back with some competition  :biggrin:
> *


damn somebody finally see the light,you telling the truth homie errything doesnt alwayz have to be 100 miles and runnin away,support the local shows and lets take our streets back. Nuccas always complaining bout there aint no ride outs hang outs or cruises but how you gonna meet different clicks and set up things for later on at night . You know how we do Dade County Style no plans jus meet up and ride  So les support our local shows and let da streets of da bottom be known,Da Tre-05.So hope to see all the lil dogs and big dogs out and about on SAT!!! FUC A HA8R IV Life im gone


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i donno how every one else feels about it but i wana get the lil mini shows started up again at the strip clubs like at masters or the one here by us-1 and like 200 st


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

22" DAYTONS FOR SALE BRAND NEW RIMS AND TIRES PM ME FOR MORE INFO ALSO DUST SHIELDS FOR 22'S


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD MIAMI.....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 12:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


shits coming out bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

post up picks of the show, cus am out of town right now, i wanna see what i missed. take some pics of chicks too.... :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Threw some true dual glasspacks w/2 1'4" rolled tips.. she sounds niceee


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Sep 16 2006, 02:11 PM~6187057
> *post up picks of the show, cus am out of town right now, i wanna see what i missed. take some pics of chicks too.... :biggrin:
> *


that shit was a joke.....my club pulled up at 11:45 and there was only 3 cars there...promotors asked us to stay for a lil while longer cuz people were on the way...by 2:00 we left..no1 else showed up...so whos to blame???

most people are gonna say car show kings are wack and there shows suck..but the way i see it is Miami is starting to suck!!! these ni99az have been puttin donw some shows and no-1 is supporting.....i know sum clubs are building some shit and some are getting ready for the picnic up north...but damn 3 cars outta the whole miami...thats fucked up!!!!

fuck it we gonna start supporting these small local shows and hopefully generate larger shows..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the real deal donk is full of real deal bondo :0


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

what the hell happened to the real deal donk?? dangggg


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN WHAT HAPPEND???


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Sep 17 2006, 08:09 AM~6190196
> *what the hell happened to the real deal donk?? dangggg
> *


shitty ass body work, I bet 80% of the donks out there look exactly the same underneath


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

fucking dolphins are stinking up the city with th bullshit they're pulling. Almost the end of the 3rd and no fucking offense at all. Dante Cullpepper better start showing his moneys worth b4 Sabin sits his ass for Harrington (who I think is better anyway), I dont know whos worse, them or UM :angry: 
 :machinegun:  :tears:  :scrutinize: :banghead:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

SO THE PAINT STARTED BUBBLING FROM THE RUST...THAT SUCKS


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

hey Anyone know when the laff last video, is due to come out? uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2006, 02:45 AM~6161097
> *Time for some sleep!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FL doing it big! Thats tight! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

That dolphins game was pretty bad but that canes game yesturday was worse lol


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Sep 13 2006, 06:12 PM~6167107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha can wait to see it


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 14 2006, 08:47 AM~6170741
> *damn i though it was gonna be kept a secret until showtime.
> *


***** what u worried about


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 14 2006, 12:59 PM~6173263
> *you'll be posting pics soon :biggrin:
> *


***** what u mean by this


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

DAMN ***** DIDNT MEAN NO HARM..MIGUEL KNOWS I WAS BULLSHITIN


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 17 2006, 05:25 PM~6192477
> ****** what u mean by this
> *


what ever it is u mean u know we always bring the tuffest,baddest shit secret oh no secret u wont miss none of our shits LOWLYFE always will bring it *****


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Let car's do the talking..... :uh:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 17 2006, 05:39 PM~6192561
> *Let car's do the talking..... :uh:
> *


4 show


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 17 2006, 03:12 PM~6191115
> *fucking dolphins are stinking up the city with th bullshit they're pulling.  Almost the end of the 3rd and no fucking offense at all. Dante Cullpepper better start showing his moneys worth b4 Sabin sits his ass for Harrington (who I think is better anyway), I dont know whos worse, them or UM  :angry:
> :machinegun:    :tears:    :scrutinize:  :banghead:
> *


although i think harrington is garbageeee, id still wanna see him play, cause right now hes gotta try hard to be worse then cullpepper. when we played the steelers i saw myself blaming the o-line for all the sacks, but now i see that culpepper jus doesnt let go of the fukin ball. hopefully he gets his shit str8 soon. ronnie brown and wes welker are lookin to be our only consitant players.


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

almost finished......


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

d-bo turn on your phone bro..


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 17 2006, 11:58 PM~6193926
> *almost finished......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, things are changing in miami! :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 17 2006, 12:12 PM~6191115
> *fucking dolphins are stinking up the city with th bullshit they're pulling.  Almost the end of the 3rd and no fucking offense at all. Dante Cullpepper better start showing his moneys worth b4 Sabin sits his ass for Harrington (who I think is better anyway), I dont know whos worse, them or UM  :angry:
> :machinegun:    :tears:    :scrutinize:  :banghead:
> *


IM GLAD WE GOT RID OF HIM :biggrin: CULPEPPER IS A FUCK UP


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 10 2006, 03:42 PM~6142452
> *I know this pic is old and if i can remember  this is Larges  same 64. This was at slamfest years ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yep your right! :biggrin: 

Thats actually my truck and certified gangster in it's original form!

Wow you went way back!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Sep 9 2006, 10:36 PM~6139409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Hood Rats!!!! lmao

Look at fat boy on the left, he looks like he needs a pork chop sandwhich!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Sep 10 2006, 08:22 AM~6141035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, dont forget who started the big rim craze, back in the day!!!

That was a SUPER DONK!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Sep 17 2006, 11:35 PM~6194746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: SHIT YALL BOYZ ANT FUCKIN AROUND


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 17 2006, 03:08 PM~6191101
> *shitty ass body work, I bet 80% of the donks out there look exactly the same underneath
> *



Yes sir they do...you pay for what you get


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 18 2006, 08:33 AM~6195361
> *Yes sir they do...you pay for what you get
> *


i agree with both...people get cheap lazy and in a hurry and end up with shit...
if you want anything to come out nice, you need (plenty of) time, MONEY, and chill out....good things take time...my 2centz


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

anyone know of a good body/paint shop...need some minor rust cut out and replaced with metal.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 17 2006, 05:39 PM~6192561
> *Let car's do the talking..... :uh:
> *


yea dats a big fo show, dis schit is a sport not a HA8R game,Ill take a loss and keep goin, but ill be back feel me  . So to any people in this game who thinks im a HA8R,FUC ya IV Life. Whether we tight or not if yo schit is tight work best to beleive,Ill be the first to tell ya in your face with respect and a handshake.So yea let the cars do da talkin and les stay grown men about dis game its jus a sport  :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 18 2006, 09:59 AM~6195680
> *yea dats a big fo show, dis schit is a sport not a HA8R game,Ill take a loss and keep goin, but ill be back feel me   . So to any people in this game who thinks im a HA8R,FUC ya IV Life. Whether we tight or not if yo schit is tight work best to beleive,Ill be the first to tell ya in your face with respect and a handshake.So yea let the cars do da talkin and les stay grown men about dis game its jus a sport   :biggrin:
> *


X12


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Sep 18 2006, 01:35 AM~6194746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn.... :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 18 2006, 01:43 AM~6194764
> *Yep your right! :biggrin:
> 
> Thats actually my truck and certified gangster in it's original form!
> ...



 had this picture for a while..i have more old skool lowlyfe pics around


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: to C.A


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Sep 17 2006, 11:35 PM~6194746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall boys dont play.....yall lookin good!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 14 2006, 08:04 AM~6170475
> *An update on Georges Blazer.
> 
> 
> ...


very sweet low lyfe still doing the dam thang :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

took it out for a drive today


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 18 2006, 10:07 PM~6199863
> *took out for a drive today
> 
> 
> ...


damm that regal lookin raw as fuc wit that house grill  
keep it up alain.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 nice regal


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Sep 18 2006, 07:27 PM~6200066
> *:0 nice regal
> *



thanks homie


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Anyone looking for a 95' Lincoln Towncar for sell.. 1,500 o.b.o sunroof. A/C .. P/M If interested..


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

impresive what did u end up doig wit the monte?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

This is some pics from the Mexican Festival in Harris field Homestead this past Sunday. LOW LYFE


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

More!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn miguel you ****** lookin good .....do the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i knew i should've gone out there  . next year i'm there for sure


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

was that at the same palce the show on saturday was at....hosted by Car Show Kings???? WE went out on sat like the flyer said and there was no-1 there. what was the turn out a that show on Sunday??? By the ya'll boys looking tight as fuck...nice lineup!!!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

At the sports complex there was nothing but Hondas and that class. We knew it so we were posted at Harris Field. It was only our club, but i DID post it up that EVERYONE was invited! SHit i even invited peeps from Cali, and Texas! but is all good we had fun. Pero Hopefully next time all miami can make it, it was str8! hoes like a motha! :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 19 2006, 10:55 AM~6202578
> *Damn miguel you ****** lookin good .....do the damn thing  :biggrin:
> *


You know how I do! im hoping i find a trailer for this SUNDAY! if not ill just go and take some pics! fk it! oh and el JALE tooo plays a major role! :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 19 2006, 12:10 PM~6203542
> *You know how I  do! im hoping i find a trailer for this SUNDAY! if not ill just go and take some pics! fk it! oh and el JALE tooo plays a major role! :cheesy:
> *


fuck it quit..j/k ..fuck it car or no car come check it out..


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Sep 19 2006, 10:08 AM~6203529
> *At the sports complex there was nothing but Hondas and that class. We knew it so we were posted at Harris Field. It was only our club, but i DID post it up that EVERYONE was invited! SHit i even invited peeps from Cali, and Texas! but is all good we had fun. Pero Hopefully next time all miami can make it, it was str8! hoes like a motha!  :biggrin:
> *


so it was more like a hangout....damn must of missed the post....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

whoops.... :cheesy:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Sep 18 2006, 08:02 PM~6200316
> *impresive what did u end up doig wit the monte?
> *




what monte.....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 19 2006, 04:48 PM~6205660
> *sneek gettin loose......
> 
> 
> ...


comming out real nice :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Sep 19 2006, 07:59 PM~6206810
> *comming out real nice  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

the all primer one with the black canvas top


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 19 2006, 07:57 PM~6206428
> *what monte.....
> *



i think he means the one chris bought for the monte front.....lol.........


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 19 2006, 04:48 PM~6205660
> *sneek gettin loose......
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Sep 19 2006, 08:54 PM~6207301
> *the all primer one with the black canvas top
> *



a homie that was my homeboy that bought that one but he used it only for parts and then he junked it .......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

4 sale holla:biggrin: 
url=http://www.uploadfile.info]







[/url]


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

FORSALE!!!
2 clublevel (section234 row 1 seat 13 and 14)
and parking pass to this sundays game vs the titans
pm me if interested


----------



## impala 305 (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 13 2006, 04:11 PM~5601544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 sale 6500 pm me


----------



## Catracho (Jun 9, 2006)

how much you want for them tickets for the game. Holla at me I wnat them shits.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The time has come for another rideout.......lets do this.....Lets Show the haters what Miami is made of

Last Laff Inc. & Streets Of Gold


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

for all the info of the rideout go on www.lastlaffmagazine.com and click on the street....


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Oct 4 2004, 03:53 PM~2266390
> *CA
> *


HEY GUYS ON THE HULK THAT CA BUILT. WHAT WAS THE MAX THAT THE BLAZER DID. THE REASON IM ASKING IS I OWN THE BLAZER NOW.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey creeping cutty wut ur new number hit me up i need tha capacitor homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 21 2006, 07:01 PM~6219986
> *The time has come for another rideout.......lets do this.....Lets Show the haters what Miami is made of
> 
> Last Laff Inc.  &  Streets Of Gold
> ...



this says alot about the ride out.... :cheesy: 



hence the sarcasm.....



not even a date???.....



come on javy!!! you could do better then that!!!....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol str8 off the 'last laff' page.....

"SATURDAY NIGHT OCTOBER 14,2006

We will all meet up at 9pm and leave at 10pm.
Meetup spot is at the parking lot of "Robert's Taco Shop" located on the corner of 103rd /49st and 57th ave/red road. We will have a ride out at 10pm and head out to "Coconut Groove" for a cruise on the "strip" then after that we will head out and have the hangout at "Wattson Island"(helicopter landing)."


and i would like to add... its 'roberto's taco shop' not "robert's".....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2006, 10:44 PM~6221794
> *lol str8 off the 'last laff' page.....
> 
> "SATURDAY NIGHT OCTOBER 14,2006
> ...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*Since no one is posting pics.....new state of the art security for all the jack boys lol lol :biggrin:  *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 22 2006, 07:36 AM~6223270
> *Since no one is posting pics.....new state of the art security for all the jack boys lol lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oye wut kind of dog is dat? lil fuker cute as hell lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 22 2006, 10:39 AM~6223296
> *oye wut kind of dog is dat? lil fuker cute as hell lol
> *




Well she is a blue nose pitbull...Gator bloodline from gainsville.....shes 11 months old...ooo and i didnt clip her ears because of the laws in Miami


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice dog..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 22 2006, 10:43 AM~6223310
> *Well she is a blue nose pitbull...Gator bloodline from gainsville.....shes 11 months old...ooo and i didnt clip her ears because of the laws in Miami
> *


damn , took me a while to realize wut u ment about the laws. slick. if ur ever interested in breeding , my cousin has an 9 or 11 month old (i forgot) blue, Razor bloodline.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 22 2006, 07:43 AM~6223310
> *Well she is a blue nose pitbull...Gator bloodline from gainsville.....shes 11 months old...ooo and i didnt clip her ears because of the laws in Miami
> *


fa sho...tightwork


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 22 2006, 12:44 AM~6221794
> *lol str8 off the 'last laff' page.....
> 
> "SATURDAY NIGHT OCTOBER 14,2006
> ...



Thank You Sir....lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 22 2006, 01:10 PM~6224094
> *damn , took me a while to realize wut u ment about the laws. slick. if ur ever interested in breeding , my cousin has an 9 or 11 month old (i forgot) blue, Razor bloodline.
> *



hell yea im down....next time shes in heat or bout 2 go into heat ill let u know ask him what he wants does he want the pick of the litter or does he have a stud fee???....and he doesnt fight his dog does he????...i dont want a dog that has fought or has been tought aggresive behavior...let me kno pm me


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 21 2006, 06:31 PM~6220154
> *HEY GUYS ON THE HULK THAT CA BUILT. WHAT WAS THE MAX THAT THE BLAZER DID. THE REASON IM ASKING IS I OWN THE BLAZER NOW.
> *


ask one of these guys on here from the big C.A. read the avitars to see who is who once you identify them send em a message im sure out of all of them somebody will get back to ya


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Big shouts to all the down south Car Clubs for doin big things to rep our city 305 feel me from Homestead to MIA Les Get It.Big shouts to all the Body shops and custom shops for doin there thing  All the cars that are on the hopping and show circuit. Big ups to Certified Gangsta for holdin it down, same out to 99 Problems yall holla


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

still got them dolphin tickets and i really needa get rid of them


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Sep 23 2006, 09:10 AM~6229486
> *still got them dolphin tickets and i really needa get rid of them
> *



how much u asking for them tickets??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

went out to towers last night! shit was bangin but only 2 other lowriders... lots of nice stock impalas and caprice verts tho. It's gotten a lot better since they charge a buck to park now.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

ANYTHING GOING DOWN TONIGHT?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

nto that i know of.. Joes resteraunt right beside sawgrass mall is havin a show every weekend on Sunday from 11am-5pm.... Aint much right now cuz it jus started but it could be big like Crabby's in Pompano was ... but I'm sure most of yall dont feel like drivin to broward jus like i dont feel liek drivin to dade most of the time


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

let us know when that shit starts jumping the ride wont matter


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah...well if the ride dont matter yall should be comin to towers.. it's right off 595 so it aint that bad... like i said lots of clean classics and a few lowriders..me and 2 others i saw


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

tonight o when?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

every friday night. TowerShops.. prolly 200-300 cars every weekend starts around 8-8:30 595 and university... everything from classics, to muscle cars , POS ricers, minitrucks everything


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

dolla to park


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 23 2006, 06:34 PM~6231501
> *dolla to park
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

well i'll be out there next friday if any of yall feel like makin the ride to Davie look out for me and my boy wit the cleanest 85 fleetwood brougham coupe u ever seen.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

WHERES THE HOES AT!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

there's lots of ho's in fort lauderdale... look out for them, they drive civic's wit fart cans and stickers =)


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 24 2006, 07:03 PM~6235871
> *there's lots of ho's in fort lauderdale... look out for them, they drive civic's wit fart cans and stickers =)
> *


 :uh: uhh GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ridin' everyday solo is gettin lame... i know there's more people wit lows in the 954.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: brownstylez8, 2003TownCar, COUP DE BEAR, Catracho SUP DAWWG


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: haha never heard it called a fart can haha lol :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 24 2006, 04:06 PM~6235884
> *ridin' everyday solo is gettin lame... i know there's more people wit lows in the 954.
> *


 now u know how i feel lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

LOOKING GOR 1 ALL CHROME 13 INCH RIM


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Uncle Al Fest Pics.....Liberty City.....   

























































Rodney Still Ridin Clean


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 24 2006, 06:41 PM~6236049
> *now u know how i feel lol
> *


that ricky?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0 

Kandied Escalade on 26" DUB Creams Floaters
















Luckys Vert DOnk...Kandy Tangerine by R&D...on 24" Davins








Kandied Denali on 26" DUB Trumps
























































Elegance 74' Vert Donk on Billet 22's....RUnning Big Block 468 Chevy
















































Real Clean Silver Donk..








Rodney in the Vert 2 Door...Kandied...Working Top...Quarter Windows...24" ALL GOLD DAYTONS...Running Motor..


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 21 2006, 06:31 PM~6220154
> *HEY GUYS ON THE HULK THAT CA BUILT. WHAT WAS THE MAX THAT THE BLAZER DID. THE REASON IM ASKING IS I OWN THE BLAZER NOW.
> *


Never seen it on the stick, but it damn sure hit the bumper !!!!!!!!!!!!!! When it was down here..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A 14 INCH ALL CHROME WIREWHEEL. USED OR NEW. HIT ME UP


----------



## FL Rida (Jun 10, 2006)

anyone one know what happened to a tan 2 door 64 ss with penut butter int and imp emblems stiched on the seats??? saw a few year back and never again......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i got some 13" wires with tires for sale...350 obo....pm me


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY in PLANT CITY


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 24 2006, 05:59 PM~6236422
> *that ricky?
> *



wus krackin big homie that linc is lookin sexy as fuck


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 25 2006, 08:32 AM~6239026
> *wus krackin big homie that linc is lookin sexy as fuck
> *



haha thanks.. if my interior looked like urs i'd be set . But I busted up my bank acct jus to get it this far.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

comin out soon.....


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

come on?! no one wants some 13" reverse wires...real nice (used) with tires....(bullets and knock-offs) i have 1set of both, adapters and lead hammer.....pm me
thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Sep 25 2006, 08:20 AM~6239466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



A i no that car ........ 

Anyone Selling 14x7 let me no..............


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i know this isnt bout cars or lowriders but it is bout miami so here i go....

Mystik Styles CC recently opened up a motorcycle chapter to our club....looking for customized or soon to be customized sports bikes, choppers, fat boys even atv's...if your a stunt rider holla at me 2!!!
this is what we workin with so far











































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

SO TOWERS IS GETTN' THICK AGAIN? OHH SHIT....TIME TO START RIDIN'.. IT USED TO BE NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS BACK IN THE DAY..WE SHOULD TAKE OVER THAT BITCH AND KICK OUT ALL OF THE 'MY CAR RAN THIRTEENS WITH A BOTTLE OF NAWS AND SLICKS" OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 23 2006, 05:46 PM~6231539
> *well i'll be out there next friday if any of yall feel like makin the ride to Davie look out for me and my boy wit the cleanest 85 fleetwood brougham coupe u ever seen.
> 
> 
> ...




Always down to ride.....from the 954.....


----------



## SweetPeaCutlass954 (Jul 20, 2006)

always down 2 ride no matter how far!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 25 2006, 07:34 PM~6243617
> *Always down to ride.....from the 954.....
> 
> 
> ...



yo ***** believe it or not I've seen u on pines blvd before i stay off of pines but i have caught u before i drive a light blue 85 regal wit a white top i roll wit UCE idont know if uve seen me or not but shit i ride in 35 n 954so holla at me.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SweetPeaCutlass954_@Sep 26 2006, 03:35 AM~6245646
> *always down 2 ride no matter how far!!!
> *


aye i know u too lol damn man where the fuck all these broward cars comin from i thought i was the only one lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT'S WHAT IM SAYING,,I NEVER SEE ANYONE RIDING ARROUND IN BROWARD.EXCEPT TONKA TOYS AND OLD TRUCKS WITH 15X10 RUSTED OUT ROADSTERS...I USED TO SEE AN L.S MONTE ALWAYS RIDING LOCKED UP WITH NO REAR BUMPER..IT WAS LIKE A STOCK LIGHT GOLD COLOR..AND A FOUR DOOR LIFTED BLUE 64 IMPAPLA..THATS IT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

.


----------



## SweetPeaCutlass954 (Jul 20, 2006)

me and muh boi ride out to 305 or 954 all da time... tower shops friday nights around 730-800pm... da light blue regal from UCE? i know u


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

does this mean we are not gonna be the only lo lo's at towers friday?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 26 2006, 06:07 PM~6249605
> *does this mean we are not gonna be the only lo lo's at towers friday?
> *


Martian you rollin out to towers this friday?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

SWEET PEA CUTLASS......IS THAT YOU ATEF?SORRY IF I FUCKED YOUR NAME UP DAWG...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

what it do MIA.....where my Rollerz at?


----------



## SweetPeaCutlass954 (Jul 20, 2006)

yea, this is atef... who r u?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

http://123pichosting.com/images/3281DSCN4400.JPG
IT'S CARLOS MR.PREZ. :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SweetPeaCutlass954_@Sep 26 2006, 09:29 AM~6246932
> *me and muh boi ride out to 305 or 954 all da time... tower shops friday nights around 730-800pm...    da light blue regal from UCE? i know u
> *



yeah homie imma start riding out there soon again it just got really fuckin wak these past like 2 or 3 years but damn everyone says now that shit is krakin so when i get the car back on the road its definately time to have a rideout to towers........n then hop :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SweetPeaCutlass954_@Sep 27 2006, 05:15 AM~6253068
> *yea, this is atef... who r u?
> *


Yo Atef, What up homie? :wave:

Is this Atef with the old chop top G-body?


----------



## SweetPeaCutlass954 (Jul 20, 2006)

YEA, ITS ME...


----------



## SweetPeaCutlass954 (Jul 20, 2006)

YEA LET ME KNOW WHEN U RIDE OUT TO TOWERS WIT DA REGAL!!!!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

SO IS EVERYONE GOING TO TOWERS THIS FRIDAY NIGHT???


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 27 2006, 02:48 PM~6253305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is going on here?


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:dunno: x2


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 26 2006, 07:27 PM~6250043
> *Martian you rollin out to towers this friday?
> *


fo sho......like always


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

5th wheel 4 sale ..........clean..........holla :biggrin:


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

Wazzup homie? You never called me up on the grill you still whana sell it?
Call me on my cell if you can i want to buy it
Thanks juan
UCE.cc


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

damn theres more low lows in broward than i thought! but i dnt seem em rollin the streets...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any clean g bodies or 80's coupes for sale...stock or with sum 13 or 14's...no juice!!! holla


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 27 2006, 02:02 PM~6256406
> *What the hell is going on here?
> *


its called radical


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 27 2006, 07:44 PM~6258707
> *damn theres more low lows in broward than i thought! but i dnt seem em rollin the streets...
> *



<everyday.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Sep 27 2006, 09:27 AM~6253683
> *SO IS EVERYONE GOING TO TOWERS THIS FRIDAY NIGHT???
> *



I'll be there.. we should get every lowrider we can out to towers.. take it over :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 27 2006, 06:48 AM~6253305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with you ***** now you cant drive at night...
:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

they should put Bently lights on the regal....
:dunno: atleast you'll be the first one wit it!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

its cool ivan thats why i got another one.......wuzza big dogg...trust me that not finshed yet and with the right hand drive i dont wanna be driving this shit either

to danny wuuza wit you homie


creepin cutty not a bad idea But how much for a set of those (lol) u no


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: http://seriouswheels.com/2007/2007-Bentley...ts-1024x768.htm


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: damn bad ass pic..IM down for Towers


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Look what these ****** from layitlow did to this cat from hollywood these ****** are a trip http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=101205188


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol just lookin at that post....
hey whos finally paintin yo ride?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 12:00 PM~6262948
> *lol just lookin at that post....
> hey whos finally paintin yo ride?
> *



im still undecided i might have to take state farm 2 small claims court cause theres a little issue with my money...but its ok it looks like there gonna settle out of court my law office is doing pro bono work and there gonna get me more bread soo who knows what else might happen to the ss...fuel inejected stoker
 :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice, my shit came out perfect....very VERY wet..


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 12:12 PM~6263043
> *nice, my shit came out perfect....very VERY wet..
> *



email me some pics [email protected]


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol :nono: not ti'll its done...its gonna be a surprise....lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Sep 28 2006, 09:29 AM~6262328
> *:uh: damn bad ass pic..IM down for Towers
> *



Tight work lets get a gangload of people out there.

Also Saturday from 3-8 PM at Joes in Sunrise car show... It's on sunrise out by flamingo.. If any of yall come from Miami jus get off the sawgrass at Sunrise and head east a lil bit, it's on your left handside. I'm gona be out there, DOUBLE-O gona be there so we're tryin to round up some more peeps to head out there.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

SOMETHING NEW COMING TO THE STREETS FROM *ROLLERZ ONLY*











REAR END GETTING SENT TO THE CHROME SHOP








CANT FORGET ABOUT GOLD


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

^ That shit looks tight.... love the gold


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 28 2006, 11:44 AM~6264096
> *SOMETHING NEW COMING TO THE STREETS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> ...



nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

dont know how u boys can shave ur firewall and drive those cars on the streets...i need sum a/c up in my shit...specially on those afternnoons when its 90 degrees, 100% humidity then it starts raining :angry:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 28 2006, 03:50 PM~6265005
> *dont know how u boys can shave ur firewall and drive those cars on the streets...i need sum a/c up in my shit...specially on those afternnoons when its 90 degrees, 100% humidity then it starts raining  :angry:
> *



so fucking true , or i guess just waite at the gas station for it to finish raining lol :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Any new clubs around south fl since the summer?


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

anymore pics of the regal?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 28 2006, 01:50 PM~6265005
> *dont know how u boys can shave ur firewall and drive those cars on the streets...i need sum a/c up in my shit...specially on those afternnoons when its 90 degrees, 100% humidity then it starts raining  :angry:
> *


drop the top :biggrin: if its rainin then just stay home :roflmao:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i'll be at towers tomorrow.got my wife a red magnum got the interior done and 22's my blazer will be out in jan. tower's used to be the spot for low lows back in like 99-00 then the cops started kicking every one out every friday so people stop coming n ricers took over.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 28 2006, 05:08 PM~6266201
> *drop the top  :biggrin:  if its rainin then just stay home  :roflmao:
> *


hell nah I gotta have AC but wutever i dont got a showcar i got a street car...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 28 2006, 11:41 AM~6264077
> *Tight work lets get a gangload of people out there.
> 
> Also Saturday from 3-8 PM at Joes in Sunrise car show... It's on sunrise out by flamingo.. If any of yall come from Miami jus get off the sawgrass at Sunrise and head east a lil bit, it's on your left handside.  I'm gona be out there, DOUBLE-O gona be there so we're tryin to round up some more peeps to head out there.
> *


  I"ll be out there... At towers, showing love from the 305. Anyone else down to ride...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 28 2006, 08:38 PM~6267777
> *  I"ll be out there... At towers, showing love from the 305. Anyone else down to ride...
> *


oh shit ross look what u started :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 28 2006, 11:10 PM~6267959
> *oh shit ross look what u started  :biggrin:
> *


 yo towers should be a bangin ass spot for lows for real.. i mean its jam packed full of classic impalas and what not.. lots of good traditional style cars for sale . And even for miami people it's easy to get there cuz it's right off 595.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 28 2006, 11:13 PM~6267983
> *  yo towers should be a bangin ass spot for lows for real.. i mean its jam packed full of classic impalas and what not.. lots of good traditional style cars for sale . And even for miami people it's easy to get there cuz it's right off 595.
> *


I might be down to ride tomorrow. I wish the nomad was ready for the streets, been itching to ride that bitch.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 10:40 PM~6268172
> *I might be down to ride tomorrow. I wish the nomad was ready for the streets, been itching to ride that bitch.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 11:40 PM~6268172
> *I might be down to ride tomorrow. I wish the nomad was ready for the streets, been itching to ride that bitch.
> 
> 
> ...


=o if u could somehow drive both of them haha


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2006, 12:40 AM~6268172
> *I might be down to ride tomorrow. I wish the nomad was ready for the streets, been itching to ride that bitch.
> 
> 
> ...



looks ready 2 me


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

church that nomad is killen em


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 29 2006, 08:24 AM~6269857
> *looks ready 2 me
> *


That was in May, here it is currently.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2006, 09:42 AM~6269935
> *That was in May, here it is currently.
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin very nice buddie...i guess u do things right the first time so u dont gotta do them again...that car looks familiar was it ever in a magazine? :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh:THAT NOMAD IS TIGHT!!DO YOU STILL HAVE TO GET TO TOWERS EARLY TO FIGHT FOR PARKING OR HAS ALL THAT CHANGED?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 28 2006, 07:03 PM~6266937
> *hell nah I gotta have AC but wutever i dont got a showcar i got a street car...
> *



MY DAILY DRIVER HAS AC, BUT MY LOWRIDER STREETCAR IS GETTING BUILT SHOW QUAILTY FOR THE STREETS.  LIKE ICE CUBE SAYS ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHROME AND PAINT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 29 2006, 08:14 AM~6270432
> *MY DAILY DRIVER HAS AC, BUT MY LOWRIDER STREETCAR IS GETTING BUILT SHOW QUAILTY FOR THE STREETS.    LIKE ICE CUBE SAYS ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHROME AND PAINT.  :thumbsup:
> *


fa sho, u hoppin?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 29 2006, 08:14 AM~6270432
> *MY DAILY DRIVER HAS AC, BUT MY LOWRIDER STREETCAR IS GETTING BUILT SHOW QUAILTY FOR THE STREETS.    LIKE ICE CUBE SAYS ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHROME AND PAINT.  :thumbsup:
> *


dats fo show "If aint chrome Its most definitley got to be Kandy"


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 29 2006, 08:14 AM~6270432
> *MY DAILY DRIVER HAS AC, BUT MY LOWRIDER STREETCAR IS GETTING BUILT SHOW QUAILTY FOR THE STREETS.    LIKE ICE CUBE SAYS ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHROME AND PAINT.  :thumbsup:
> *


 i feel u and props to u but i plan on hittin south beach on sunday afternoons and shit like that...not tryin to cruise thru ocean sweating my ass off....but i cna still do chrome, kandy and a/c :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 29 2006, 09:44 AM~6270908
> *fa sho, u hoppin?
> *



NOPE BUT I AM. HOLLA


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 10:40 PM~6268172
> *I might be down to ride tomorrow. I wish the nomad was ready for the streets, been itching to ride that bitch.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn all you need now is a red 61 vert, to finish your collection...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Sep 29 2006, 01:59 PM~6271691
> *Damn all you need now is a red 61 vert, to finish your collection...
> *



freddy has that one


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

still got that COMPLETE g body top asking 1k


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 29 2006, 01:04 PM~6271696
> *freddy has that one
> *


Did'nt he sell it? What it do Danny? Have'nt seen you in a minute.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Sep 29 2006, 10:13 AM~6270427
> *:uh:THAT NOMAD IS TIGHT!!DO YOU STILL HAVE TO GET TO TOWERS EARLY TO FIGHT FOR PARKING OR HAS ALL THAT CHANGED?
> *


i got there at 9 last time found parking no problem. I should be there right around 8 tonite.. we might have an issue all parkin together, but i saw people double parked last weekend etc so it should be all good. It's a buck to park.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o i'm almost 500 posts. took long enough


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2006, 08:42 AM~6269935
> *That was in May, here it is currently.
> 
> 
> ...


stop messing with us and post pics of the 383 stroker with the big nasty cam


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

only


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

more


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

posts :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn, my front right tire is F%$#ED up. 

Anyone got a 14" tire or two layin around? =D


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Sep 29 2006, 01:59 PM~6271691
> *Damn all you need now is a red 61 vert, to finish your collection...
> *


I got a rare 2dr post Impala that will be in the works along down the road.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Im am rolling out to towers soon....


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2006, 03:51 PM~6272979
> *I got a rare 2dr post Impala that will be in the works along down the road.... :biggrin:
> *


62 bubble?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 29 2006, 06:46 PM~6273148
> *62 bubble?
> *


61 2 door post flat top. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2006, 05:53 PM~6272983
> *Im am rolling out to towers soon....
> *


i saw ur car parked beside mine, but we relocated to the otha side of the parking lot... quite a turn out.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 29 2006, 09:44 AM~6270908
> *fa sho, u hoppin?
> *


nah i aint hoppin, but if its against you i dont think i should have a problem  but if you really wanna hop holla at my boy "J" he defenetly got somethig :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 29 2006, 09:50 AM~6270932
> *dats fo show "If aint chrome Its most definitley got to be Kandy"
> *


what up dawg what u been up to?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 29 2006, 08:05 PM~6274011
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 29 2006, 08:05 PM~6274011
> *:biggrin:
> *


what it do brother :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 28 2006, 04:50 PM~6265005
> *dont know how u boys can shave ur firewall and drive those cars on the streets...i need sum a/c up in my shit...specially on those afternnoons when its 90 degrees, 100% humidity then it starts raining  :angry:
> *



Shaving the firewall dosent mean you dont have A/C......

So shave them and ride out.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 25 2006, 08:55 AM~6238923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Middle fingers are popular huh! :uh:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 30 2006, 12:21 AM~6275336
> *:uh:  Middle fingers are popular huh!  :uh:
> *


yeah........ :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 30 2006, 12:07 AM~6275295
> *Shaving the firewall dosent mean you dont have A/C......
> 
> So shave them and ride out.....
> *



isnt that he point of shaving it...making it look clean an smooth...havent seen any done with a/c..could b that im not looking hard enough...if u have any pics of shaved walls with a/c post em so i can get sum ideas...thanx


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 29 2006, 08:03 PM~6274008
> *nah i aint hoppin, but if its against you i dont think i should have a problem  but  if you really wanna hop holla at my boy "J" he defenetly got somethig :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

double posts! :biggrin: :biggrin: just had tooo!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2006, 06:53 PM~6272983
> *Im am rolling out to towers soon....
> *


dam i havent been there in almost 3 years .... hows the seen now, still alot of motorcycles and racers?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I GOT TO TOWERS TO LATE LAST NIGHT..I SAW THE TROLLS PULLED SOME FOUR DOOR LIFTED BOX CHEVY ON BIG RIMS OVER AND HAD THEM BOYS LAYING ON THE GROUND BY MIAMI SUBS...IS THAT OTHER HANG OUT IN SUNRISE AND FLAMINGO GOING DOWN TODAY?


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Sep 27 2006, 04:06 PM~6257472
> *5th wheel 4 sale ..........clean..........holla :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


dam...........anybody :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Sep 30 2006, 11:29 AM~6276550
> *I GOT TO TOWERS TO LATE LAST NIGHT..I SAW THE TROLLS PULLED SOME FOUR DOOR LIFTED BOX CHEVY ON BIG RIMS OVER AND HAD THEM BOYS LAYING ON THE GROUND BY MIAMI SUBS...IS THAT OTHER HANG OUT IN SUNRISE AND FLAMINGO GOING DOWN TODAY?
> *



yep headin down there at 3!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar+Sep 29 2006, 09:31 PM~6273872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here! That place was so fucking packed it wasnt even funny. It's really nice to see Towers is still alive and kicking.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2006, 12:14 PM~6276705
> *Yea I noticed you had moved and I walked over to talk to Martian. Martian's big body looks good, I really like that 350z paint color.
> Same here! That place was so fucking packed it wasnt even funny. It's really nice to see Towers is still alive and kicking.
> *


Towers got lame for a few yrs but it's back!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Sep 30 2006, 12:18 PM~6276723
> *Towers got lame for a few yrs but it's back!
> *


For sure. 


I will definitely have to get back down that way in the near future!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

SO SUNRISE TO FLAMINGO...AND THE PLACE IS CALLED JOES...IM GONNA HAVE TO START UP THE SHIT BOX AND RIDE TODAY..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Sep 30 2006, 12:44 PM~6276811
> *SO SUNRISE TO FLAMINGO...AND THE PLACE IS CALLED JOES...IM GONNA HAVE TO START UP THE SHIT BOX AND RIDE TODAY..
> *



its just east of the Sawgrass Expressway behind Pollo Tropical on the north side of the Rd.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

damn sounds like towers got good


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Sep 30 2006, 03:28 PM~6277506
> *damn sounds like towers got good
> *


it did.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE JOE'S MEET...I WAS ABLE TO FIND JOE'S THAT WAS CLOSED AND NO CAR'S...MAYBE THERE IS ANOTHER JOE'S THAT I MISSED..JUST MY LUCK.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 28 2006, 12:44 PM~6264096
> *SOMETHING NEW COMING TO THE STREETS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

My cadillac's for sale, _serious consideration _to real cash offers


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 30 2006, 07:04 AM~6275707
> *yeah........ :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 1 2006, 05:15 PM~6284103
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


what it do homie?...you think vegas is ready for C.G.?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

hootie said it best, "The Dolphins make me cry...." :tears: :tears:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 1 2006, 08:16 PM~6284108
> *what it do homie?...you think vegas is ready for C.G.?
> *


Lets hope so, its not a game anymore...........

Still alot of work to do...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Wassup everyone, Im selling my cadillac just in case any of you would be interested.... Asking $4500 _OR BEST OFFER_, serious offers considered, pm me for more info. this aint no ordinary caddy


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Oct 2 2006, 07:02 AM~6286725
> *Wassup everyone, Im selling my cadillac just in case any of you would be interested.... Asking $4500 OR BEST OFFER, serious offers considered, pm me for more info. this aint no ordinary caddy
> 
> 
> ...


went from a bucket to candy and chrome, alot of work put into it.

sup man


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

wassu bro


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 29 2006, 08:16 PM~6274079
> *what up dawg what u been up to?
> *


Jus Chillin workin on Da Coup gotta her ready its my time now feel me its my tyme. So Im a keep it real wit dis game and let da whip speak for itself. Much love and respect for you and all nuccas building these kinda cars takes dedication ,patience, and tyme with a lot of detail.  So to all my H8Rs, : FUC ya IV Life :0 And to all my good nuccas keep doin yall thing and les brind da game back to where we had it years ago


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Big show at the Pompano Racetrack this Sunday. More details to follow


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 2 2006, 02:53 PM~6289077
> *Big show at the Pompano Racetrack this Sunday. More details to follow
> *


Harness Race Track?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin: OH SHIT TWO MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE..LET ME KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THE SHOW IF YOU GET ANYMORE INFORMATION..


----------



## brasil-63impala (Sep 28, 2006)

shout out to all my lowriders from 305-954


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

i got a homie sellin his cutty heres some pics it drive he tod me to post it up for him want more info pm me for his number he wants $1000 some body work was done


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 2 2006, 08:03 PM~6292475
> *i got a homie sellin his cutty heres some pics it drive  he tod me to post it up for him want more info pm me for his number he wants $1000 some body work was done
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME WITH A NUMBER


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Streets Of Gold and Last Laff at it again for another ride out....
last rideout was good but we know it can get better so we want everyone from the 305 to the 954 to ride out and show our rides...











heres the rest of the info

"SATURDAY NIGHT OCTOBER 14,2006

We will all meet up at 9pm and leave at 10pm.
Meetup spot is at the parking lot of "Roberto's Taco Shop" located on the corner of 103rd /49st and 57th ave/red road. We will have a ride out at 10pm and head out to "Coconut Groove" for a cruise on the "strip" then after that we will head out and have the hangout at "Wattson Island"(helicopter landing)."


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh:I'M DOWN.LET'S RIDE


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 2 2006, 04:47 PM~6290017
> *Harness Race Track?
> *


yep. Waiting for my boy to gimme the rest of the details.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brasil-63impala_@Oct 2 2006, 07:41 PM~6291284
> *shout out to all my lowriders from 305-954
> *


hopefully you're from the 954. they got enough down there already :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still looking for a single 13 inch all chrome rim (just one) pm if u know of anything


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

was foolin around wit my town car in photoshop


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

shit doesnt look bad at all


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Oct 3 2006, 07:55 PM~6299395
> *shit doesnt look bad at all
> *


wish it was real :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 3 2006, 07:48 PM~6299323
> *was foolin around wit my town car in photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


Make the rear windows smaller and then pop the top.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wusupppp the champ were u been ***** ????????????????????


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Haah..more foolin around wit photoshop.. candy paint and patterns on the mark VI


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

excuse the palm frond patterns. =) jus the first draft


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT T.C. COUPE CAME OUT TIGHT NOW TRY TO MAKE IT A VERT..AND THE CANDY ONE LOOK'S GOOD TOO...WHAT PROGRAM ARE YOU USING TO DO THAT WITH?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

them lincolns came out nice as fuck

that 03 lincoln coup is enpingao


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 2 2006, 12:53 PM~6289077
> *Big show at the Pompano Racetrack this Sunday. More details to follow
> *



BIGGER SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 3 2006, 09:54 PM~6299889
> *wusupppp the champ were u been ***** ????????????????????
> *




whos this kenny boy???...or jason


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 4 2006, 10:50 AM~6303784
> *THAT T.C. COUPE CAME OUT TIGHT NOW TRY TO MAKE IT A VERT..AND THE CANDY ONE LOOK'S GOOD TOO...WHAT PROGRAM ARE YOU USING TO DO THAT WITH?
> *


photoshop v 9


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 4 2006, 12:20 PM~6304361
> *BIGGER SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *



yeah i gotta check my schedule but i dont think i'll be making that one


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

just wanna say wassa to all the chicos rydin in HIA, keep it real and fuck them haterz dawg.... 1 time for Rollin C.C., Elegance C.C., RO C.C., and all the C.C.'s keepin it real in south florida.....
uffin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh and my shit comin SOOOOOONNNNN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 4 2006, 10:20 AM~6304361
> *BIGGER SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *



yes there is. jumpin on the plane 2morrow :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2006, 02:17 PM~6305497
> *yes there is. jumpin on the plane 2morrow :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY FUCKER :biggrin: :biggrin: ......CANT COMPLAIN I GUESS, BEEN THERE THE PAST TWO YEARS....FUCK THIS ONE I'LL BE WATCHING FROM THE SIDELINES....FIRST AND LAST TIME I'M MISSING THE S.S.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2006, 02:17 PM~6305497
> *yes there is. jumpin on the plane 2morrow :biggrin:
> *


 damn bout time ***** been in la since thurs leaving to vegas tonite


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

this is mo from ROLLIN C.C wut up 2 every 1


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i got to towers friday at like 8:30 and as i was pullin up i seen the low lows pullin out. then when i was leaving i seen 03towncar ever thing eles was hondas and shit. i remmber back in the days ****** used to hop bumper to bumper and shit.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 4 2006, 01:20 PM~6304361
> *BIGGER SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 4 2006, 01:54 PM~6305709
> *damn bout time ***** been in la since thurs leaving to vegas tonite
> *



couldnt take that many days off from work :uh: :angry:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

HOPEFULLY SOMEONE TAKES FLICKS WHILE IN VEGAS AND POSTS THEM ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 4 2006, 08:17 PM~6307253
> *this is mo from ROLLIN C.C wut up 2 every 1
> *



What it do Mo...still bustin out them tight licks or what???


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 4 2006, 07:24 PM~6307298
> *i got to towers friday at like 8:30 and as i was pullin up i seen the low lows pullin out. then when i was leaving i seen 03towncar ever thing eles was hondas and shit. i remmber back in the days ****** used to hop bumper to bumper and shit.
> *


at 8:30 the lows were just arriving basically! then we moved to the otha side of the parkin lot.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

anybody got the info for the show on sunday?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

how many lows usually at towers? i always see the rodders goin out there on my way home from work. if enough people go out there ill ride just to show love.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Oct 5 2006, 04:37 PM~6314354
> *how many lows usually at towers? i always see the rodders goin out there on my way home from work. if enough people go out there ill ride just to show love.
> *


how will there ever be enough people if every-1 is always waiting for some-1 else???if every-1 would just say fuck it im gonna ride outthere it will eventually get big like back in the days!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 5 2006, 07:47 PM~6314796
> *how will there ever be enough people if every-1 is always waiting for some-1 else???if every-1 would just say fuck it im gonna ride outthere it will eventually get big like back in the days!!!!
> *


well said..... I aint gona have the mark out there this weekend cuz 175/75/14s arent in yet..prolly wont have em until next weekend.... But I'll probably cruise up there in the TownCar jus to see whats up.

I'll be at towers every friday from here on out. there was lke 7 or 8 lowriders up there last weekend. like he said , if everyone jus goes out there the shit will be bangin again.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

haha more foolin around in photoshop..this is my boys 62.. hope he makes it like this ..would be the most gangsta lookin 4 door


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 4 2006, 06:17 PM~6307253
> *this is mo from ROLLIN C.C wut up 2 every 1
> *


wat it doo0o0o


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

2003 T.C, ANY NEWS ON THE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 5 2006, 06:38 PM~6315094
> *well said..... I aint gona have the mark out there this weekend cuz 175/75/14s arent in yet..prolly wont have em until next weekend.... But I'll probably cruise up there in the TownCar jus to see whats up.
> 
> I'll be at towers every friday from here on out.  there was lke 7 or 8 lowriders up there last weekend.    like he said , if everyone jus goes out there the shit will be bangin again.
> *


yo wus good where do you buy your 175/75/ 14's from im having a hard tyme finding them schits down here thats all ive ever rode on and now it seems to be harder and harder to find em. Let me know wus good wit a dealer or sumn ill cop 4 sets at a tyme jus to have em Holla and Thanx if ya can help a fellow rhyder out


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

sundays show.... oct 8th 11:00am - 4:00pm at pompano racetrack 1800 s.w. 3rd street 1 block south of atlantic blvd on powerline road. 100 trophies, donation of $15 to register your car. $50 for vendors and $25 for car corral. ALL CLUBS ARE WELCOME!


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

any body got some 14's for sale


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i got 13''s


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

how much


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

350 obo


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i got the two diffrent sets of knock-offs i'll throw in BOTH...and the adapters and the lead hammer....and some lug nutz!!!! lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THANKS WHODI.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Oct 6 2006, 08:56 AM~6318183
> *any body got some 14's for sale
> *


yo chris i got a brand ne win the box set of all chrome 14x7's with zenith KOFF with chips.let me know if you still need them


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

looking for sum white spoked 14's anybody???


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 6 2006, 09:02 AM~6317697
> *yo wus good where do you buy your 175/75/ 14's from im having a hard tyme finding them schits down here thats all ive ever rode on and now it seems to be harder and harder to find em. Let me know wus good wit a dealer or sumn ill cop 4 sets at a tyme jus  to  have em  Holla and Thanx if ya can help a fellow rhyder out
> *


no good news.. B&C is orderin em from Cali.. i thought they could get em local when i gave em the $... jus buy em off ebay bro.. full set for 130 or so


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i'll be at towers around 8.. in the TownCar though.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

The tire gods are mad at me... I killed the tires on the Mark VI in 3 weeks... and one of my vogues on the TC is totally FD. The frickin gold wore away. It used to go all the way thru the tire, but now goodyear bought vogue and it's jus on the top of the tire. They're willin to pro-rate me 650 for a full set... but that blows.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 6 2006, 10:02 AM~6317697
> *yo wus good where do you buy your 175/75/ 14's from im having a hard tyme finding them schits down here thats all ive ever rode on and now it seems to be harder and harder to find em. Let me know wus good wit a dealer or sumn ill cop 4 sets at a tyme jus  to  have em  Holla and Thanx if ya can help a fellow rhyder out
> *



FESTIVAL TIRES in hialeah, next to hialeah high, and right next to milander park. and 
TIRE KINGDOM on 16th ave and 42nd or so , also in hialeah. 

festival is cheaper, last time i bought they were $54

but before they were like 50 and in just a couple months went up to 54, and that was like 6 months ago , so i dunno how much they might cost now.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 5 2006, 07:47 PM~6314796
> *how will there ever be enough people if every-1 is always waiting for some-1 else???if every-1 would just say fuck it im gonna ride outthere it will eventually get big like back in the days!!!!
> *


True.




I decided not to roll out to towers tonight, going to Abacoa tomorrow something like 250+ rides up there every saturday night.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up danny boy :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 6 2006, 06:53 PM~6320359
> *no good news.. B&C is orderin em from Cali.. i thought they could get em local when i gave em the $... jus buy em off ebay bro.. full set for 130 or so
> *


HOMEBOYS AT BALADO TIRE SHOP HAVE 175/75/14 IN STOCK ALL DAY. hit me up for more info


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 6 2006, 07:35 PM~6320559
> *FESTIVAL TIRES in hialeah, next to hialeah high, and right next to milander park. and
> TIRE KINGDOM on 16th ave and 42nd or so , also in hialeah.
> 
> ...


Last time i bought them at balado and all four were 180. Cheap. but dont know about now


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 6 2006, 07:39 PM~6321198
> *Last time i bought them at balado and all four were 180. Cheap. but dont know about now
> *


yea go to Balado , thats where I used to get my shit and they always had them


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

just a few that showed up... lets get more LOWS out to towers!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the white TC beside the 85 fleet coupe is mine..


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

my homeboy is still looking for a clean g-body or 80's cadi coupe....not cut....has $$$ in hand ready to buy!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Lil video of me gas hoppin the Mk VI.. it aint doin much ..but whatever ( Not bad for 48 Volts in a V8 with batteries charged a week ago)


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keeping the game alive


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

So wussup miami whats the scoop on hangouts and rideouts..... any coming soon or what? uffin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 7 2006, 07:05 PM~6325448
> *So wussup miami whats the scoop on hangouts and rideouts..... any coming soon or what? uffin:
> *


i kno it's a ride but im tellin u hit up towers one of these weekends.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

a bit of a drive,about 2 hours form hialeah but try and come out to support our troops










Special invites go to everyone in Florida like Firme Estillo, Majestics, Uce, Rollerz Only, Sudden Impact, Los Origenales, and anyone else out there. Any questions you can contact me here or the number on the flyer. Let me know if you guys are coming or just show up. It's a $5.00 registration fee and there will be door prizes, food, and trophies for top 3 in each class. Thanks and God Bless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Broke my frickin upper trailing arm somehow...

oh well, pro-hopper adjustables going in. =]

no riding for a while tho $#@%


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 7 2006, 05:52 PM~6325643
> *Broke my frickin upper trailing arm somehow...
> 
> oh well, pro-hopper adjustables going in.  =]
> ...


Damn that sucks hommie....... But thats all part of the game.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

God damn Abacoa was the shit today, I wish I had pics, but I don't.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

pompano harness track .... i wont have the mark there, she's outta commission..but i'll be there and the so clean it hurts your feelings 85 fleetwood brougham coupe will be there. Starts at 11 AM


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 7 2006, 05:44 PM~6325606
> *a bit of a drive,about 2 hours form hialeah but try and come out to support our troops
> 
> 
> ...



:0 ...thanks homie.....the other homies have been informed and we by the looks of things we may be going


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Oct 8 2006, 06:44 AM~6327386
> *:0 ...thanks homie.....the other homies have been informed and we by the looks of things we may be going
> *


 :thumbsup: if you guys need any info call that number or contact "flaco" on here


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

OH SHIT YOUR BOYS' WITH THE GUY WHO DRIVES THAT CLEAN ASS CADDY COUPE? I GOT FLICKS FROM IT AT THE CAR SHOW..I HAVE OVER 40 PIC'S FROM THE SHOW..A LOT OF OLD CARS WITH BAD BODY WORK THERE :angry: BUT IT WAS A GOOD TURN FOR WHAT IT WAS.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

ne 1 go 2 slamfest in tampa this weekend. i went that show was off the chain, i saw alot of crzy mods out there, also saw that impala with 30"s,


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Oct 8 2006, 11:02 PM~6331839
> *ne 1 go 2 slamfest in tampa this weekend. i went that show was off the chain, i saw alot of crzy mods out there, also saw that impala with 30"s,
> *



How about some pictures?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa danny, when you gone do some etching??? i got the vinyl machine at the crib....take it easy


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 6 2006, 06:39 PM~6321198
> *Last time i bought them at balado and all four were 180. Cheap. but dont know about now
> *


bet dat up homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Oct 6 2006, 06:45 PM~6321233
> *yea go to Balado , thats where I used to get my shit and they always had them
> *


bet dat up homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 6 2006, 04:35 PM~6320559
> *FESTIVAL TIRES in hialeah, next to hialeah high, and right next to milander park. and
> TIRE KINGDOM on 16th ave and 42nd or so , also in hialeah.
> 
> ...


thanx good lookin yall


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

YOOOOO whos goin 2 fudfuckers 2nyte?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

isnt it this saturday??? i'm lost!?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo franky call me up,


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

did i hear someone say $$$$$ for an uncut fleetwood coupe??? =x


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 9 2006, 03:46 PM~6334636
> *isnt it this saturday??? i'm lost!?
> *



they have a lowrider hangout and big rim hangout every monday and every 1st saturday of the month is the car show...i go there with my gurls ole boi he jus bought a mach 1


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

cool cool...hey hit me up wen you want some window etching...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i bought my tires 175/75/14 at festival for 65 a piece..... Still looking for a 13 for a spare


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the homie wit the hook-up DOUBLE-O's Monte wit the thickness walkin by when we hit south beach this weekend


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

4 sale no rust no dents clean shaved trunk , n no rust no dents hood for a cutty PM me if intrested


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 9 2006, 10:08 PM~6336672
> *4 sale no rust no dents clean shaved trunk , n  no rust no dents hood for a cutty PM  me if intrested
> 
> 
> ...


how did u do the grill on that?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how much?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

I have 2 pumps from ProHopper. They the competetion serious with italian dumps. I want $500. They were on my 02 ford explorer never abused. Need to sell them asap.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Man i went 2 that hangout now is see why we cant have shit u got ppl trying 2 drift through the parking lots and burnin rubber...the cops didnt come but i give it another month before the cops come and start breaking that shit up...someones gonna end up getting hit with a car and getting fucked up and watch how we wont be able to do shit...GOD FORBID THAT HAPPENS


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need some one with a good price on chroming....perfer in miami
got ALOT of shit that needs chrome...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 10 2006, 07:37 AM~6339168
> *Man i went 2 that hangout now is see why we cant have shit u got ppl trying 2 drift through the parking lots and burnin rubber...the cops didnt come but i give it another month before the cops come and start breaking that shit up...someones gonna end up getting hit with a car and getting fucked up and watch how we wont be able to do shit...GOD FORBID  THAT HAPPENS
> *


I second that homie people need to wise up? We need a place to chill not draw heat :0 People like to bring there kids sometimes to hangouts and picnics.Act civilized and maybe we can have sumn but I guess some of dese dudes are TOY R US KIDS THEY JUS DONT WANNA GROW DA FUC UP :0  JUS KEEPIN IT REAL YALL.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 10 2006, 12:31 PM~6339706
> *I second that homie people need to wise up? We need a place to chill not draw heat :0 People like to bring there kids sometimes to hangouts and picnics.Act civilized and maybe we can have sumn but I guess some of dese dudes are  TOY R US KIDS THEY JUS DONT WANNA GROW DA FUC UP :0   JUS KEEPIN IT REAL YALL.
> *



i feel u homie and fudruckers is chill ass hell ITS A BIG PARKING LOT...the cops dont go there (BUT MARK MY WORDS SOONER OR LATER THEY WILL IF WE KEEP UP THE BULLSHIT)...and the owners of fudruckers dont mind us being there cause we bring them buisness so they dont call the cops.....we all need to start goin there


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

<<<< selling 2 chrome cce pumps 1/2" ports hard lined with 4 chrome square dumps aslo included is prewired 10 switch box,2 chrome 10" cce cyl,2 10"prohopper gold series competition cyl,,all hoses and sum extra,4 noids,all 0 gauge wires,2 red springs 3 1/2 turns and 4 deep cups,4 regular cups,everything necessary and then sum in other words everything is in perfect working order and looks good ..........will trade 4 a BIG system and in-dash t.v. or big rims,will also take all offers just let me know i want like $600 COMPLETE.


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

also got the charger shumacher 12-72 volts at 5 or 10 amps


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

13s


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

and that steering wheel is for sale here sum pix w/o the center but i do have it,its billet aluminum just needs cleaning and u could remove the tweed and put w/e 2 match ur guts or u could jus polish it


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

its the same one in the born and raised video on khalads vert


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

got better pix of the pumps if anyone is interested all works perfect took it out cuz i crashed the car it wuz in(nothin happen 2 the setup,crashed the front)


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

wuz on this


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

all is in cape coral/naples but i can take it 2 miami/hialeah


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I need right front bumper 90 molding... and the back bumper molding, and left rear 90 taillight. SUP?!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:37 AM~6339168
> *Man i went 2 that hangout now is see why we cant have shit u got ppl trying 2 drift through the parking lots and burnin rubber...the cops didnt come but i give it another month before the cops come and start breaking that shit up...someones gonna end up getting hit with a car and getting fucked up and watch how we wont be able to do shit...GOD FORBID  THAT HAPPENS
> *




COME ON THIS IS MIAMI, NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO BEHAIVE. DONT GET ME WRONG THERE ARE A FEW TO REALLY RESPECT, BUT YOU KNOW THERE IS MORE IDIOTS IN DADE THAN REG. PEEPS


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

i know sumone needs a setup/bad ass steering wheel/rims 2 hop on/bang up


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 10 2006, 02:57 PM~6341365
> *
> 
> 
> ...




clean ride homie


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 10 2006, 05:57 PM~6341365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

ANYONE IN BROWARD OR DADE SELLING A G-BODY OR EL CAMINO?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:44 AM~6339770
> *i feel u homie and fudruckers is chill ass hell ITS A BIG PARKING LOT...the cops dont go there (BUT MARK MY WORDS SOONER OR LATER THEY WILL IF WE KEEP UP THE BULLSHIT)...and the owners of fudruckers dont mind us being there cause we bring them buisness so they dont call the cops.....we all need to start goin there
> *


i SECOND DAT HOMIE COULDNA SAID IT BETTER MYSELF.


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Oct 10 2006, 12:01 PM~6339918
> *wuz on this
> 
> 
> ...


u gonna make it a big rimmer or is it still gonna be a low? i remember that caprice rollin thru my nieborhood


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn that caprice is fuckin tight


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

that caprice got wrecked..


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 11 2006, 02:34 PM~6347564
> *that caprice got wrecked..
> *


 damn wut a shame. any pics?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

some old skool miami piks....

This pic is for cadavid.... :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 11 2006, 03:02 PM~6348242
> *some old skool miami piks....
> 
> This pic is for cadavid.... :biggrin:
> ...


WASS UP RALPH...HIT ME UP HOMIE HAVENT TALKED TO YOU IN A WHILE...
DEE


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

uce....


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Oct 10 2006, 11:55 AM~6339866
> *and that steering wheel is for sale here sum pix w/o the center but i do have it,its billet aluminum just needs cleaning and u could remove the tweed and put w/e 2 match ur guts or u could jus polish it
> 
> 
> ...


how much you want for the steering wheel? is it complete? adapter?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

Low Lyfe....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

r.i.p.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

perfect image


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

versace....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 11 2006, 03:18 PM~6348346
> *r.i.p.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

unity


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

WASS UP RALPH. havnt talked to you in a while


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 11 2006, 02:37 PM~6348496
> *
> *


i got some piks of the woodys bomb when it had the gangster murals on it and circus threat but i gotta scan it....


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

do you have a picture of my saturn or monte


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

old skool unity..


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

royalty
"devils own"


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

royalty.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

royalty


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

damm what a shame..miami needs to get back up


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

R.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

Royalty
ants corolla before...


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 11 2006, 02:53 PM~6348646
> *R.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ....Damn I remember that lincoln...I loved that car!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

ants ride


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

last one 4 today...
gotta go scan some more...
ants ride the last time i saw it....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Oct 11 2006, 02:05 PM~6348275
> *WASS UP RALPH...HIT ME UP HOMIE HAVENT TALKED TO YOU IN A WHILE...
> DEE
> *


wuz up dee... hows the family??? i havent been on here for a while....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southern comfort_@Oct 11 2006, 12:39 PM~6347596
> *damn wut a shame. any pics?
> *


yea the owner has some pics of it,it got totaled


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 11 2006, 03:44 PM~6348578
> *royalty
> "devils own"
> 
> ...


lol this car was my inspiration to build my car.... thats why i painted it orange red and yellow....lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam what happend to the good old bird road nights with mroe then 400 cars out there every thursday.. i miss those days


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I CAN SEE MY OLD CAR IN THE BACKGROUND IN THE INDOOR PICTURES


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

tttttt for back in the dayzzzz


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 11 2006, 02:42 PM~6348556
> *old skool unity..
> 
> 
> *


THANK YOU I LIKE MY PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TiGht WoRk :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I love the old Royalty ride's Saud's lincoln is phat as hell.... Where is Anthony at these day's ???


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

royalty car club foe lyfe


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

royalty car club foe lyfe


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

just a sneak peak


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

any one kno were i can get sum 13" gangster white walls at??????


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 12 2006, 12:24 AM~6351513
> *just a sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 11 2006, 09:24 PM~6351513
> *just a sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: NICE


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT PAINT JOB IS COMMING OUT TIGHT...ISNT THAT DIRTY DARRENS OLD PURPLE BOX CHEVY


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 11 2006, 09:24 PM~6351513
> *just a sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Miami, sup? Help a fellow lowrider out... I need the front right 90 molding for the front bumper, and the back 90 molding on the back bumper.. got cash! Tryin to get the new daily on the road!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

WHOS RIDING OUT THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

oh shit this weekend on saturday the 14th UM VS. FIU!!!!! haha the murder at the orange bowl but I got to go support my school. HAHA


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Oct 12 2006, 11:52 AM~6354354
> *oh shit this weekend on saturday the 14th  UM VS. FIU!!!!!  haha the murder at the orange bowl but I got to go support my school. HAHA
> *



alot of fine bitches at that game ima be there in full effect


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 08:39 AM~6354225
> *WHOS RIDING OUT THIS WEEKEND?
> *


theres supposed to be a ride out this weekend by streets of gold c.c.

meeting at robertos taco shop in hialeah and leaving at 10;00pm to ride to the grove... might be a good start to bring the grove back to life. but the onlyt way this will work is if they get support from us!!!! so this is a good opportunity for all those people that have been sayin we need to bring miami back to show they real bout that!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 12 2006, 09:52 AM~6353875
> *Miami, sup? Help a fellow lowrider out... I need the front right 90 molding for the front bumper, and the back 90 molding on the back bumper.. got cash!  Tryin to get  the new daily on the road!
> 
> 
> ...


nobody!?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my 75 vert was used for pittbulls new video coming out


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 12 2006, 02:37 PM~6355805
> *my 75 vert was used for pittbulls new video coming out
> *


tight ass pics :biggrin: 

full set of rear bumper fillers arriving monday..jus need them panels and then she's off to the body shop.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

THATS PIMP!


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

DID THE FILLERS COME FROM POMPANO OR MIAMI?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

west palm


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

DU DU DU DAMNIT MAN! =X


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

6 Members: 2003TownCar, BOOSTIN_V6, *DOUBLE-O*, 93FLEETfrm561, *Whodi*, brownstylez8


:wave: sup y0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

So...who can match caddy pearl and wont keep the car for weeks? =]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

balado tires 305 635 9001. 175 75 14 in stock


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 12 2006, 02:54 PM~6355920
> *balado tires 305 635 9001. 175 75 14 in stock
> *


good lookin out... now i jus have to try to find time to drive to wherever thats at


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 12 2006, 03:54 PM~6355920
> *balado tires 305 635 9001. 175 75 14 in stock
> *


zup dawg car looking tight! clink on the link below to check the website


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 01:03 PM~6355986
> *zup dawg car looking tight! clink on the link below to check the website
> *



what it do miguel.....whats good down south?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 03:03 PM~6355986
> *zup dawg car looking tight! clink on the link below to check the website
> *


yo i cant friendrequest you on myspace. IT sends me to some other website... 

<myspace.com/juiced82


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

damn we have tha finest females. we meaning miami :biggrin:


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 11 2006, 05:10 PM~6348317
> *how much you want for the steering wheel? is it complete? adapter?
> *


yea its complete adapter and center all it needs is a god cleaning,its a colorado customs joint,i seen it on a blue regal 4rm elegance and its on dj khalads vert in the born and raised video wit trick,i want atleast 150 + shippin it cost 375 new and is in good condition,get at me on the pm


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

heres the car after it wrecked


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

here it wuz in action


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :angry: THATS FUCKED UP..BAD LOOKING RIDE


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

ANy good pinstriping people out there other then reed


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 12 2006, 04:42 PM~6357442
> *ANy good pinstriping people  out there other then reed
> *


clay


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 12 2006, 05:01 PM~6357581
> *clay
> *


do u how his # homieand whould he drive


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

back with some more old skool miami piks... :biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

Jay posing for the camera...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

tonys 61 drop...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

1 more for cadavid....


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

i start posting old skool pics two :cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 12 2006, 04:42 PM~6357442
> *ANy good pinstriping people  out there other then reed
> *


ya joe williams and some other cat


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

r.i.p. bomb


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

59.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 12 2006, 05:53 PM~6357950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

large.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 12 2006, 06:07 PM~6357996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 12 2006, 04:21 PM~6356146
> *what it do miguel.....whats good down south?
> *


chilln dawg. Trying to bend a piston or blow up a motor. like always :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 08:14 PM~6358061
> *chilln dawg. Trying to bend a piston or blow up a motor. like always :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA MIGUEL...HOW YOU GUYS DOIN DOWN SOUTH


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 12 2006, 09:15 PM~6358068
> *QUE ONDA MIGUEL...HOW YOU GUYS DOIN DOWN SOUTH
> *


everybodys good. Y aya?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

chillin homie.....aye vamos palla..


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 08:16 PM~6358080
> *everybodys good. Y aya?
> *


WE CHILLEN ....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 12 2006, 03:51 PM~6355896
> *6 Members: 2003TownCar, BOOSTIN_V6, DOUBLE-O, 93FLEETfrm561, Whodi, brownstylez8
> :wave: sup y0
> *


yo did you get the tires?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 12 2006, 09:16 PM~6358091
> *chillin homie.....aye vamos palla..
> *


orale. when?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

c.t.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

last one...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 06:22 PM~6358139
> *orale. when?
> *


tomorrow i think..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone ridin to towerz tomm? uffin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IS GOLDSCHLAGER STILL ARROUND????..IM RIDING TO TOWERS TOMMORROW


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

One time for all the boys that went to vegas to support the miami movement, althogh C.G. got robbed for lowrider of the year we still took home the Lowrider Excellence Award, Certified gangster is still the only car to obtain this title, and now two years in a row.

Here are some pics from 4 days before super show, finishing up car


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres a couple more before and during vegas









But then we got a little distarcted at work :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















But back to business as usaul


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah boy


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Then while cruising the stereets in LA
we found larges new trailer home


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

4 Members: brownstylez8, 93brougham, Miami305Rida, LARGE
wuz up DAWG. when are you coming back


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 08:14 PM~6358061
> *chilln dawg. Trying to bend a piston or blow up a motor. like always :biggrin:
> *



I tried too hard and broke a fkn trailing arm.. oh well...chrome pro-hopper upper&lower adjustables goin in nxt week.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 08:21 PM~6358129
> *yo did you get the tires?
> *


nah the car's broke..i prolly wont get em until next week or so. I'm tryin to find some 90 panels right now for a new daily... sellin my towncar. Neeed right front panel and back bumper panel


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 13 2006, 12:09 AM~6359156
> *4 Members: brownstylez8, 93brougham, Miami305Rida, LARGE
> wuz up DAWG. when are you coming back
> *


I'm already back I'm chilling at the crib making sure things are certified and gangster!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 12 2006, 09:33 PM~6358586
> *anyone ridin to towerz tomm?  uffin:
> *


I'll be out there in my towncar..or possibly my boys gold 93 fleet on somewhat old school 22" spinners. Look out for me, i'll be parked beside the cleanest 85 fleetwood coupe around.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 12 2006, 11:17 PM~6359209
> *I'm already back I'm chilling at the crib making sure things are certified and gangster!
> *



props :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 13 2006, 12:17 AM~6359209
> *I'm already back I'm chilling at the crib making sure things are certified and gangster!
> *


Hey I think you should visit ma POPS E. seems kinda lonely :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

man..i'm gona have to 80 out the 90 if i cant find these panels =l


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Couple more shots from back in LA on tues we needed bnrake fluid so we took pinky for alil ride round the shop in LA.

































Oh and we were out here cauing havoc at night :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 13 2006, 12:19 AM~6359220
> *Hey I think you should visit ma POPS  E.  seems kinda lonely :biggrin:
> *


Ill check him out, shit I need to check you out my fridge is empty and I need SNACKS! Lol


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6359271
> *Couple more shots from back in LA on tues we needed bnrake fluid so we took pinky for alil ride round the shop in LA.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the going to the post office, to pick up the mail.....

And you haters thought it was just a trailer queen, wait till I bring the car back home, ill redefine "swing whatcha bring"


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I aint workn there no more. BUT I STILL GOT U FREE! LOL. Yo Large you read the forum CHECK OUT THIS LOW LOW. That shit is FUNNY!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 12 2006, 10:46 PM~6359418
> *I aint workn there no more. BUT I STILL GOT U FREE! LOL. Yo Large you read the forum CHECK OUT THIS LOW LOW. That shit is FUNNY!
> *


HELL YEAH THATS THE homie topo and junior ****** are too funny, i took that pic of the taxicab drivers girl in fornt of pinky at portland show, i knew it would turn out good :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 13 2006, 01:02 AM~6359621
> *HELL YEAH THATS THE homie topo and junior ****** are too funny, i took that pic of the taxicab drivers girl in fornt of pinky at portland show, i knew it would turn out good :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

We will all meet up at 9pm and leave at 10pm.
Meetup spot is at the parking lot of "Roberto's Taco Shop" located on the corner of 103rd /49st and 57th ave/red road. We will have a ride out at 10pm and head out to "Coconut Groove" for a cruise on the "strip" then after that we will head out and have the hangout at "Wattson Island"(helicopter landing). 

WHOSE GOING?


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

towers tonight!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I KNOW YALL SEE THIS!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 12 2006, 09:34 PM~6359319
> *Don't forget the going to the post office, to pick up the mail.....
> 
> And you haters thought it was just a trailer queen, wait till I bring the car back home, ill redefine "swing whatcha bring"
> *


I Guess its not waht ya sing its waht ya swing! I hear ya dog show em how its done in MIA when ya get her home  Holla at me homie! Big ups to ya in Vegas fo soin it big :biggrin: And for the H8RS this ones fa yall IV LIFE
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Nobody in miami has some 90 parts? im gona keep askin till yall are so sick of hearing it that somebody finds some =x

90 front right bumper molding
90 rear bumper molding.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOOKING TO BUY SOME 14" RIMS ASAP!!!! ALL CHROME -OR- WHITE SPOKES OR WHITE IN THE RIMS....GOT CASH


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

the caddy dealers carry them. if you you need them that bad.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

In the 561 they roll 22's on Town Cars with a mattress strapped to them. WTF!











I saw this shit today and could not stop laughing! :roflmao:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

We will all meet up at 9pm and leave at 10pm.
Meetup spot is at the parking lot of "Roberto's Taco Shop" located on the corner of 103rd /49st and 57th ave/red road. We will have a ride out at 10pm and head out to "Coconut Grove" for a cruise on the "strip" then after that we will head out and have the hangout at "Wattson Island"(helicopter landing). 
HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT THE GROVE! Details above


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I"LL BE THERE ! uffin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Oct 13 2006, 07:34 PM~6364549
> *the caddy dealers carry them. if you you need them that bad.
> *


that's the absolute last option. I had to buy body moldings for my roadmaster from buick and it was ridiculously expensive.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RICK ROSS'S 73 DONK VERT GETTING DONE THE RITE WAY . ONE TIME FOR THE 25TH STREET RYDERS WHAT'S UP MOPAR GET OFF THE COUCH YOUR NEW FLAT SCREEN IS NOT GOING ANYWHERE :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2006, 09:17 AM~6100579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'M SELLING MY 17'S N VOGUES PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE INTERNATIONAL AUTO SHOW TODAY ?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2006, 09:00 AM~6367461
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE INTERNATIONAL AUTO SHOW TODAY ?
> *


U got the info?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2006, 09:00 AM~6367461
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE INTERNATIONAL AUTO SHOW TODAY ?
> *


Nevermind...Your talking about the shit at the convention center lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

chargin up the car to put it on the tow truck and bring it to my boys house to put the chrome adjustable trailing arms on it... note position of right wheel compared to left =\


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: 2003TownCar, *DOUBLE-O*


 sup


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

haha damn notice angle of pistons in charging pic.. i didnt even notice that.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

haha damn notice angle of pistons in charging pic.. i didnt even notice that.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

international auto show


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

haha , chrysler is biting roll's royces style wit no shame, jus like they did wit bentley's on the 300C... it's all good thot that thing looks bad ass!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Pearl 90 soon comin out as daily.... Needs a lil love but she's beautiful. 17" center gold real daytons and vogues will be on there... NEed right front bumper molding, rear bumper molding.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Can anyone get me chrome for a box chevy or the black plastic pieces that go on the bumpers I need a grill also if anyone has one


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 14 2006, 04:54 PM~6368929
> *Pearl 90 soon comin out as daily.... Needs a lil love but she's beautiful. 17" center gold real daytons and vogues will be on there... NEed right front bumper molding, rear bumper molding.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS FUCKIN CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my 22s. I want $900 obo just the rims NO TIRES.Rims are 3 months old. no chips, no curb rashes, rims are pefect. Need to sell them asap. Here are piks of the rims on my car


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Who saw that brawl between UM FIU...that shit was gangsta 71 offensive lineman from UM SUPLEXED SOME ****** from FIU


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

pix?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

PROPS TO ALL THE CARS THAT RODE OUT YESTERDAY...TOO BAD I WAS SITTIN ON STOCKS BUT SAW A LOT OF NICE RIDES...

DOUBLE O IMMA HIT U UP BOUT THAT PM HOMIE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 15 2006, 12:04 PM~6372647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut it do *****?!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 15 2006, 01:04 PM~6372647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 13 2006, 06:47 PM~6364328
> *Nobody in miami has some 90 parts? im gona keep askin till yall are so sick of hearing it that somebody finds some =x
> 
> 90 front right bumper molding
> ...


??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Guess I'll check out the caddy dealer tomorrow. Got a feelin i should bring my vaseline.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 15 2006, 12:07 PM~6372664
> *wut it do *****?!
> *


hows everything out there :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 15 2006, 07:19 AM~6371845
> *Who saw that brawl between UM FIU...that shit was gangsta 71 offensive lineman from UM SUPLEXED SOME ****** from FIU
> *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JWeE9KqZjQ


:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

gettting ready for miami new things being done :biggrinh ya this year it will be driving not on a trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2006, 10:33 AM~6367396
> *RICK ROSS'S 73 DONK VERT GETTING DONE THE RITE WAY . ONE TIME FOR THE 25TH STREET RYDERS WHAT'S UP MOPAR GET OFF THE COUCH YOUR NEW FLAT SCREEN IS NOT GOING ANYWHERE  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD AZZ


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

new year new golds :biggrin:


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Oct 12 2006, 05:14 PM~6356916
> *heres the car after it wrecked
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WUT U HIT :0


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

ok seriously that peelin out shit has got to stop, hooray for you if you can f*kin spin 2's 3's 4's 6's or 8's do that shit on your own time, not when theres a bunch of rides around, im not gonna put anyone out there but last nite at watson island buddy showin off fuked up a bunch of cars my shit got all scratched up even my candy got scratched and some of our boys shit too im glad about 30-40 chased after him throwin rocks at his shit, ***** f*ked up half our cars and ppl from other clubs. you know who you are its time to grow the fuk up and show respect for other cars cause im sure u would hate your shit getting fuked up by some fuk boy peelin out.. thats it ...end rant


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 15 2006, 01:03 PM~6372810
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JWeE9KqZjQ
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 15 2006, 02:05 PM~6372989
> *new year new golds :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit hard azz hell :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

FIU LOST THE FIGHT AND THEN LOST THE GAME DE PINGA FUCK F.I.U


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 15 2006, 02:16 PM~6372843
> *gettting ready for miami new things being done :biggrinh ya this year it will be driving not on a trailer :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice. Wish you luck


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Oct 15 2006, 03:11 PM~6373007
> *ok seriously that peelin out shit has got to stop, hooray for you if you can f*kin spin 2's 3's 4's 6's or 8's do that shit on your own time, not when theres a bunch of rides around, im not gonna put anyone out there but last nite at watson island buddy showin off fuked up a bunch of cars my shit got all scratched up even my candy got scratched and some of our boys shit too im glad about 30-40 chased after him throwin rocks at his shit, ***** f*ked up half our cars and ppl from other clubs. you know who you are its time to grow the fuk up and show respect for other cars cause im sure u would hate your shit getting fuked up by some fuk boy peelin out.. thats it ...end rant
> *



I knew something like this was bound to happened :uh: . Seeing on how it was done accross Roberts Taco parking lot. Peeps need to know that this is a lowrider hangout and not a circus track. If shit continue then, who would want to chill. People that are in charge of promoting such events should really think about others and the effects in which will cause. I would suggest taking the make, model, and License plate of the vehicle and call the cops on them. Hopefully it will stop. I remember once that the ricer's hangout was doing this and lots have changed since then :cheesy: .

I just hope that any future rideouts, hangouts, and Picnics will have no such nonsence. Furthermore, I would like to give props to the peeps who made it and whom behaved like adults.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

I know that lots of you out there are trying to get your rides ready for Lowrider Miami. Please keep in mind that for all your lowrider needs you can count on S.I.C cars Inc. Where you can find all name brands of both air and hydraulics parts. 

Located: 3471 NW 48th St.

Phone: 305 - 633 - 1636

Email: [email protected]

Good luck to all.


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Oct 15 2006, 03:18 PM~6373198
> *I knew something like this was bound to happened  :uh: .  Seeing on how it was done accross Roberts Taco parking lot.  Peeps need to know that this is a lowrider hangout and not a circus track.  If shit continue then, who would want to chill.  People that are in charge of promoting such events should really think about others and the effects in which will cause.  I would suggest taking the make, model, and License plate of the vehicle and call the cops on them.  Hopefully it will stop.  I remember once that the ricer's hangout was doing this and lots have changed since then  :cheesy: .
> 
> I just hope that any future rideouts, hangouts, and Picnics will have no such nonsence.  Furthermore, I would like to give props to the peeps who made it and whom behaved like adults.
> *



we know who it was cause you cant miss his ride im not gonna be the one posting the names or how the car looks cause thats just not me..


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Oct 15 2006, 06:25 PM~6373218
> *we know who it was cause you cant miss his ride im not gonna be the one posting the names or how the car looks cause thats just not me..
> *




*YOU SEE WHAT I SAY....LIKE 3 PAGES AGO SOONER OR LATER SOME BS WAS BOUND TO HAPPEN CAUSE OF SUM FUCKTARD EATING SHIT AND CANT ACT RIGHT IT ALWAYS HAPPENS*


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 15 2006, 04:44 PM~6373283
> *
> YOU SEE WHAT I SAY....LIKE 3 PAGES AGO SOONER OR LATER SOME BS WAS BOUND TO HAPPEN CAUSE OF SUM FUCKTARD EATING SHIT AND CANT ACT RIGHT IT ALWAYS HAPPENS
> *



And to make matters worst. A friend to all of us, Juan (Nissan Deville), Lost his ride due to a fucker. He lost it at the Elegance Pic nic this year. NICE PAINT, INTERIOR, ENGINE, AND MOST OF ALL TIME DOWN THE DRAIN WITHIN SECONDS. :angry: 

This really needs to stop.

Shit I'm about to send my car to paint. I'll be dammed if someone hits my shit. :angry:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 15 2006, 04:03 PM~6372810
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JWeE9KqZjQ
> :biggrin:
> *



2 BAD THEY DONT GOT VIDEO OF THE FANS THAT SHIT GOT NUTS A WHOLE MESS OF FIGHTS BROKE OUT IN THE STANDS COPS WHERE EVERYWHERE LIKE IT WAS THE RODNEY KING RIOTS


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 15 2006, 02:03 PM~6372810
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JWeE9KqZjQ
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Oct 15 2006, 03:09 PM~6373159
> *Very Nice.  Wish you luck
> *


thanks dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southern comfort_@Oct 15 2006, 12:43 PM~6372901
> *THATS BAD AZZ
> *


ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A STEERING LIKE THE ONE ABOVE AND ALSO THE SHIFT KNOB.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

IM TALKING ABOUT THIS ONE HERE


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Oct 15 2006, 03:24 PM~6373214
> *I know that lots of you out there are trying to get your rides ready for Lowrider Miami.  Please keep in mind that for all your lowrider needs you can count on S.I.C cars Inc.  Where you can find all name brands of both air and hydraulics parts.
> 
> Located:  3471 NW 48th St.
> ...


they do great work there , thats were i got my car done ,good prices


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

>Miami Herald
>
>BEATEN CHILD CUSTODY CASE
>
>
>
>Miami FL. -- A seven-year old boy was at the center of a Miami 
>courtroom drama yesterday when he challenged a court ruling over who 
>should have custody of him.
>The boy has a history of being beaten by his parents and the judge 
>initially awarded custody to his aunt, in keeping with child custody 
>law and regulations requiring that family unity be maintained to the 
>degree possible.
>The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that his aunt beat him 
>more than his parents and he adamantly refused to live with her. When 
>the judge suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy cried 
>out that they also beat him.
>After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning 
>that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the 
>judge took the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to propose who 
>should have custody of him.
>After two recesses to check legal references and confer with child 
>welfare officials, the judge granted temporary custody to the Miami 
>Dolphins, whom the boy firmly believes are not capable of beating
anyone.


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 16 2006, 06:24 AM~6376854
> *>Miami Herald
> >
> >BEATEN CHILD CUSTODY CASE
> ...





LOLOLOLOLOLOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 16 2006, 06:24 AM~6376854
> *>Miami Herald
> >
> >BEATEN CHILD CUSTODY CASE
> ...


thats sum funny shit
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 16 2006, 08:24 AM~6376854
> *>Miami Herald
> >
> >BEATEN CHILD CUSTODY CASE
> ...


ohhhhhhh! i get it now dee dee dee


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2006, 11:57 AM~6367453
> *I'M SELLING MY 17'S N VOGUES PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *


 HOW MUCH FOR THE 17'S? YOU GOT PAYPAL?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 15 2006, 01:16 PM~6372843
> *gettting ready for miami new things being done :biggrinh ya this year it will be driving not on a trailer :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


wus sup E waht it do pimin regal still lookin good cant wait to see it round da way im a hit ya up bra get at me fool Stay Lowridin.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 12 2006, 06:03 PM~6357977
> *
> 
> *


Damn what a ThrowBack Pic. :cheesy: Schit is as old as my car has been sittin :roflmao:  :roflmao: :0 Will be out soon  Oh and Thanks to all you H8RS appreciate da love.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 15 2006, 06:12 PM~6373365
> *2 BAD THEY DONT GOT VIDEO OF THE FANS THAT SHIT GOT NUTS A WHOLE MESS OF FIGHTS BROKE OUT IN THE STANDS COPS WHERE EVERYWHERE LIKE IT WAS THE RODNEY KING RIOTS
> *


you aint liein hardest $$$ i ever earned working a hurricane game....


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2006, 10:33 PM~6365198
> *In the 561 they roll 22's on Town Cars with a mattress strapped to them. WTF!
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHa, I live in 561. You will see more than that.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks to :

Boulevard Aces
305 Toys
Elegance
Rollin
Low Lyfe
No Affection
Simply for tha Haters
Individuals
Mystic Stylez
and all solo riders.....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anyone know of a good rim shop?
holla at me!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i can get body fillers for cadillacs and regals if anybody needs them


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 16 2006, 12:33 PM~6379070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any-1 from this car club holla at me through pm or email [email protected]


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL...looking to buy some 14" chrome wires wit tires....or white spoked


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anybody got a 82-84 eldo they parting out?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 16 2006, 04:31 PM~6381056
> *anybody got a 82-84 eldo they parting out?
> *


 I have a complete converitbel eldog im trying to sell,runs good im askign reallll cheap


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

ANYONE SELLING PUMPS?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 16 2006, 06:34 PM~6381087
> *I have a complete converitbel eldog im trying to sell,runs good im askign reallll cheap
> *


im just looking for the front clip


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Oct 16 2006, 03:18 PM~6379391
> *STILL...looking to buy some 14" chrome wires wit tires....or white spoked
> *


WHAT KINDA CAR, I GOT 5, BUT THEY ARE 2- 14 X 7, AND 3- 14 X 6


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 16 2006, 08:24 AM~6376854
> *>Miami Herald
> >
> >BEATEN CHILD CUSTODY CASE
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Hoping my trailing arms get here this week, will have the mark VI out at towers this weekend if so.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 16 2006, 08:40 PM~6381674
> *Hoping my trailing arms get here this week, will have the mark VI out at towers this weekend if so.
> *


You need to roll up to Southern and 441 on fridays, shit is poppin up there from what I hear as of late. I am going to try and make it up there soon.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2006, 06:41 PM~6381682
> *You need to roll up to Southern and 441 on fridays, shit is poppin up there from what I hear as of late. I am going to try and make it up there soon.
> *



its been happen by the pollo tropical im ganna pass by friday...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what ever happened to the classic angels two door cadillac wasn't that car suppouse to be done already . any new PICS :dunno:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:24 AM~6376854
> *>Miami Herald
> >
> >BEATEN CHILD CUSTODY CASE
> ...


too funny :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 16 2006, 08:53 PM~6381719
> *its been happen by the pollo tropical im ganna pass by friday...
> *


Cool...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2006, 08:41 PM~6381682
> *You need to roll up to Southern and 441 on fridays, shit is poppin up there from what I hear as of late. I am going to try and make it up there soon.
> *


will do if im not gona be the only mofo out there. i dont know anyone up that way anymore.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

WHERE OR WHAT IS SOUTHERN?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 17 2006, 07:09 AM~6384215
> *WHERE OR WHAT IS SOUTHERN?
> *


Southern Blvd & 441 (State Road 7)


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2006, 05:48 AM~6384275
> *Southern Blvd & 441 (State Road 7)
> *



WesT Palm Beach FLorida U catch Turpike north to southern MAke a right go west to 441 one and on the left corner u will see it alot of classic cars two


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

believe i found my 90 panels... if so thats all im waiting for and she's off to the body shop for a lil touchin up.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 17 2006, 06:47 AM~6384451
> *believe i found my 90 panels... if so thats all im waiting for and she's off to the body shop for a lil touchin up.
> *


man look around,post in wanted section. sometimes you dont find everything locally


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I posted in wanted section, posted everywhere... besides I jus said i believe i found them... in cali.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 17 2006, 06:51 AM~6384468
> *I posted in wanted section, posted everywhere... besides I jus said i believe i found them... in cali.
> *


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 16 2006, 01:25 PM~6378005
> *you aint liein hardest $$$ i ever earned working a hurricane game....
> *



yo homie i just sent u a pm...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone read up on the action there taking on the UM players....lol its a joke Meriweather is not getting shit after stomping on that guy (MAYBE ITS CAUSE HES THERE BEST DEFENSIVE PLAYER) and Athony Reddick is not even kicked off the team only suspended for the rest of the season....and they are supposed to do "COMMUNITY SERVICE"...my ass there not gonna do shit...UM is a joke when it comes to ther players...and its funny how the get "DONATIONS" in the forms of Escalades, hummers, and tahoes....with rims i might add...shits haliarious...IM STILL A UM FAN uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2006, 08:52 PM~6382503
> *what ever happened to the classic angels two door cadillac wasn't that car suppouse to be done already . any new PICS  :dunno:
> *


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE DIRECTIONS..ANYONE THAT KNOWS SOMEONE OR HAS PUMPS FOR SALE..LET ME KNOW..THANKS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

have you checked the 4-sale section?? or maybe ebay??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 17 2006, 10:20 AM~6385740
> *THANKS FOR THE DIRECTIONS..ANYONE THAT KNOWS SOMEONE OR HAS PUMPS FOR SALE..LET ME KNOW..THANKS
> *


i got a single pump plumbed for a hopper


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'VE HEARD TO MANY EBAY HORROR STORIES DON'T WANT TO BOTHER.I'LL TRY THE FOR SALE SECTION.SENDING YOU A PM JAP


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i've fucked with ebay soo much and never one problem.....
good luck tho!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

eh pro-hopper didnt send out my trailing arms, 5 days later.. lowers r still out to chrome apparently.....

but he said i'll send out ur uppers immediately if u want...which is good enough since its one of them that's broken.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 SALE !!!!!

ENTIRE 86-88 MONTE CARLO LS FRONT CLIP 

LIGHTS, HEADER PANEL, GRILL , BUMPER, & BUMPER COVER

$320 FLAT

PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anyone know where i can get fiberglass boat supply in miami ?
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

wuz good freakone lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

same shit what up any luck with the wheel's


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

the rimz


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Oct 17 2006, 01:18 PM~6386430
> *4 SALE !!!!!
> 
> ENTIRE 86-88 MONTE CARLO LS FRONT CLIP
> ...



how about the whole car? :cheesy:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:they look nice- :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Oct 17 2006, 03:29 PM~6387744
> *uffin:they look nice-  :biggrin:
> *



wuza ni99a


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DID YOU ORDER THE YELLOW RIMS OR IS THAT CUSTOM POWDER COATING..THEY LOOK HARD AS HELL.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 17 2006, 04:06 PM~6388046
> *DID YOU ORDER THE YELLOW RIMS OR IS THAT CUSTOM POWDER COATING..THEY LOOK HARD AS HELL.
> *


i order them like that .....thanks homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 17 2006, 05:13 PM~6387619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who spilled the French's yellow mustard? :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2006, 04:16 PM~6388127
> *Who spilled the French's yellow mustard?  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2006, 04:16 PM~6388127
> *Who spilled the French's yellow mustard?  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

What up Impressive Regal how's it going ? I like them wheel's


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 17 2006, 02:47 PM~6386991
> *same shit what up any luck with the wheel's
> *


YEA... BUYING SOME WHEELS FROM A MEMBER ON HERE...GONNA LOOK SICK! ILL SEND U SOME PICS OF THE WHEELS LATER


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Sound's great i'll be waiting... :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Oct 17 2006, 05:26 PM~6388581
> *What up Impressive Regal how's it going ?  I like them wheel's
> *



wuzza homie long time no talk .... wuzza wit the lic


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Not a damn thing.. :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

my new project....gonna just be looking clean for a while...clean paint, 13's, system, juice....got allota shit in the works behind closed doors
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 remember this....last laff video shoot a few months ago at opa locka airport

my brother and his homeboy goin down on their bikes.....luckily no-1 was seriously hurt but my brother got some serious road rash that took over a month to heal.

http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m59/sti...=slomocrash.flv


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

LOOKING FOR THAT 82-84 ELDO FRONT CLIP.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 18 2006, 06:30 AM~6392310
> *my new project....gonna just be looking clean for a while...clean paint, 13's, system, juice....got allota shit in the works behind closed doors
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice Cutty homie cant wait to see it done up and on the streets we need more street rhyders feel me.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DAMN THAT ROAD RASH MUST HAVE SUCKED..ARE YOU GOING TO EURO OUT THE CUTTY OR KEEP IT O.G


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 18 2006, 03:01 PM~6395820
> *DAMN THAT ROAD RASH MUST HAVE SUCKED..ARE YOU GOING TO EURO OUT THE CUTTY OR KEEP IT O.G
> *


defiantaly euro clip....that will b a lil later on once it goes for its real paint job...gonna stay o.g. 4 now :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i got parts so hit me up if you need anything...


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Oct 10 2006, 12:55 PM~6339866
> *and that steering wheel is for sale here sum pix w/o the center but i do have it,its billet aluminum just needs cleaning and u could remove the tweed and put w/e 2 match ur guts or u could jus polish it
> 
> 
> ...


i got new pix cleaned it up and took off all the material,all polished now,heres a link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293339


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 18 2006, 07:30 AM~6392310
> *my new project....gonna just be looking clean for a while...clean paint, 13's, system, juice....got allota shit in the works behind closed doors
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


FRANK COMIN UP!...LOL NICE 2 SEE U STARTING ON A NEW PROJECT ALREADY HOMIE....CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT HIT THE MEETINGS LOL DALE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Still reppin (Oct 12, 2006)

new magazine coming in jan 07, now taking submissions for features send me a picture of your ride to see if you make the cut. Were looking primarily for clean lowriders, donks, and choppers, first issue will be the Dade county issue


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WHENS THE LAST DAY TO SEND PIXS?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

hey whats up guys i got some 17's standard wires with tires, iam looking to get $500 for them i paid 900 a few months back. let me know if ne1 is interested or knows someone that wants them. ill post some pics later on


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I'VE SEEN THEM IN PERSON, THEY LOOK GOOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Oct 19 2006, 01:23 PM~6401198
> *hey whats up guys i got some 17's standard wires with tires, iam looking to get $500 for them i paid 900 a few months back. let me know if ne1 is interested or knows someone that wants them. ill post some pics later on
> *


'
vogues?


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

heres a pik 4 the lazys


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

in detail


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

still needs a good polishing


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

HOW MUCH??


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still reppin_@Oct 19 2006, 09:46 AM~6400565
> *new magazine coming in jan 07, now taking submissions for features send me a picture of your ride to see if you make the cut.  Were looking primarily for clean lowriders, donks, and choppers, first issue will be the Dade county issue
> *


sent you a PM


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 19 2006, 04:57 PM~6402163
> *HOW MUCH??
> *


200+shipping or i can deliver 2 mia


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

nice rims impresive..who did u order them from?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 19 2006, 02:59 PM~6402546
> *nice rims impresive..who did u order them from?
> *




thanks homie some place behind the lowrider magazine some arab dude
but homeboys here on the site does good prices and nice wheels two


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i know flaco gave me some good prices a min ago..i just never got around to doing them


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

some new shit that i got yesterday :biggrin: ...my dawg pete suppling the good shit ,if you need gold plating thats your man (305)218-1468 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

another


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

another :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

fuckit one more


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:0 thats looking good there with the engraving .center link is baddass :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 19 2006, 10:24 PM~6405732
> *:0  thats looking good there with the engraving .center link is baddass :0
> *


thanks ,will your car be in miami this year?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: THAT ENGRAVING LOOKS REAL GOOD.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Well for the Broward riders or west palm for that matter. I talked to the owner of this tire store in Pompano. And he's going to keep a set of 175/75/14s in stock... Coopers, from now on. As long as they sell of course. 

MAC TIRES, Inc.
425 N. Dixie Highway
Pompano Beach
(954) 786-2727

Thats where I'll be gettin mine so just thought I'd let u kno there is an option now in Broward!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

It's about 2 blocks North of Atlantic Blvd on Dixie Highway


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

4salehey people wassa? well i'm sellin some spair parts...so dale hit it up


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

gotta wait 3 months [email protected]# =(


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 1993 fleetwood broughm 74.000 org miles cold ac pm me if interested


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

who are those goofy lookin krackas in the background =l


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

hah! i was gonna ask who got their grimey paws on ur whip =x


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

i got these REAL GUCCI emblems that came off a 1979 cadillac seville gucci edition.they are metal and are gold plated but do to the age of them will need a new finish.this is good for all yall boys that got gucci in there cars,IM POSITIVE NOBODY HAS THESE !!! BE THE FIRST WITH REAL EMBLEMS.its 2 for the outside rag which are the triangle shaped ones,the 2 double g's for the c-pillars inside the car,1 egg-shaped for ur steering wheel,and the script 4 the dash in front of ur passanger seat,and i got the 2 strips of the red and green that gucci uses on hats n shit they go on the front and rear arm-rest.these are VERY VERY RARE and im sure u wont find them anywhere else at all.make an offer if interested


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

all this is AUTHENTIC AND 100% REAL 4rm 1979


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

i remember seeing a 80's gucci edition 2door lac in cutler ridge like 4 years ago in a dealer i was white with blue int and the gucci print in the head rests with those embles.... they look clean should sell quick....


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 21 2006, 09:07 PM~6415758
> *i remember seeing a 80's gucci edition 2door lac in cutler ridge like 4 years ago in a dealer i was white with blue int and the gucci print in the head rests with those embles.... they look clean should sell quick....
> *


i hope they do thanx dawg


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

this is wut it came off of


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo somebody needs t holla at doubl-o about that lac..he sells clean ass shit.. check out 2 rides i bought from him and the clean ass 17" center gold real daytons


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

some body needs 2 holla at me 4 all the shit i gots 4 sale


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

YOU GOING TO PUT THE 17'S ON THE 90 LAC..WOULD LOOK TIGHT WITH SOME VOGUES..GOLD DEEZ AND BLUE CHEESE. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

throw back... one of the baddest regals back in the days


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IS THAT THE REGAL THAT HAD THE MURAL OF A PUMPKIN ON THE BACK OF THE TRUNK?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 22 2006, 10:56 AM~6419266
> *IS THAT THE REGAL THAT HAD THE MURAL OF A PUMPKIN ON THE BACK OF THE TRUNK?
> *


yea


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 10:10 AM~6419071
> *throw back... one of the baddest regals back in the days
> 
> 
> ...


thats your opinion  how long has it been put away now ?


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

none of yall miami boyz got the gucci on the ride ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 12:44 PM~6419676
> *thats your opinion  how long has it been put away now ?
> *


it sure is my opinion... hows that new body coming along??


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 12:52 PM~6419714
> *it sure is my opinion... hows that new body coming along??
> *


which one baby boy


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 12:54 PM~6419728
> *which one baby boy
> *


the one you swapped


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 12:55 PM~6419733
> *the one you swapped
> *


i havent swapped any


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 12:44 PM~6419676
> *thats your opinion  how long has it been put away now ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 22 2006, 01:04 PM~6419763
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


you no how it is that they brag about there shit like it dont stink hno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam you people hanging far off our dicks...

here you go ill help your ass out and sell you a WORKING VERT TOP for your regal


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 01:10 PM~6419790
> *dam you people hanging far off our dicks...
> 
> here you go ill help your ass out and sell you a WORKING VERT TOP for your regal
> *


how about i sell you mine babyboy...... its pretty hard to hang from someones nuts when he probably missing them  build your shit and come see me 
:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 01:23 PM~6419839
> *how about i sell you mine babyboy...... its pretty hard to hang from someones nuts when he probably missing them   build your shit  and come see me
> :thumbsup:
> *


every time i post on here you come and jump on my dick... keep my name out of your mouth.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 01:28 PM~6419873
> *every time i post on here you come and jump on my dick... keep my name out of your mouth.
> *


dawg just finish your car and come see me :buttkickh yea bfor i forget when you start something learn how to finish it...and i mean the shit that comes out your mouth..  we really no who was on whos nuts first


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 01:35 PM~6419898
> *dawg just finish your car and come see me  :buttkickh yea bfor i forget when you start something learn how to finish it...and i mean the shit that comes out your mouth..  we really no who was on whos nuts first
> *


im done with you, as we speak my car is getting worked on, with no spray paint underneath


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

here we go again :uh: you just use any excuse for some free advertisement and try to put down another person like if you were the best :uh:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

i said it once cant we all just cant get along


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 22 2006, 02:08 PM~6420024
> *i said it once cant we all just cant get along
> *


tell that to your homeboys always startin the beef


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 02:10 PM~6420027
> *tell that to your homeboys always startin the beef
> *


not the best but alot better than you baby boy..i already told you this goes back when you had my name in your thung you wanna talk shit now deal with it if not come see me your boy nos where my job is at


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

buddys regal is clean but u betta chop his shit


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 02:27 PM~6420105
> *not the best but alot better than you baby boy..i already told you this goes back when you had my name in your thung you wanna talk shit now deal with it if not come see me your boy nos where  my job is at
> *


i never talked shit about, i didnt even know who the fuck you were.but now fuck you i have no respect.. and about your paint jobs.... lets just say one of "show paintjobs" came to me to get repainted because of the blocky ass patterns and blotchy panels. I wont mention no names but dam thats shameful if one of your jobs came to me, a 17 year old amateur painter.


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

he should work on grindin them welds


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 22 2006, 02:08 PM~6420024
> *i said it once cant we all just cant get along
> *


dawg i aint got problems with nobody just those that like to talk shit about me and my boys, especially some kid that i have never heard of that all he does is talk shit about everybody in this this computer :angry: what he got to do is finish his car and shut the fuck up


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 02:32 PM~6420130
> *dawg i aint got problems with nobody just those that like to talk shit about me and my boys,  especially some kid that i have never heard  of that all he does is talk shit about everybody in this this computer :angry: what he got to do is finish his car and shut the fuck up
> *


read my above post. and mark my fuckign words. I NEVER TALKED SHIT ABOUT ANYONE... all this shit happen when your homeboy pinky got sour cause i clicked on him so now you and your boys have to hold hands and tag team on me.


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

does this look familar ??? i bought this car 4rm a homie,the paint job was blotchy as fuk on the doors and the patterns on the trunk were way off,crooked as fuk


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 02:29 PM~6420119
> *i never talked shit about, i didnt even know who the fuck you were.but now fuck you i have no respect.. and about your paint jobs.... lets just say one of "show paintjobs" came to me to get repainted because of the blocky ass patterns and blotchy panels. I wont mention no names but dam thats shameful if one of your jobs came to me, a 17 year old amateur painter.
> *


 :uh: im not tryin to start shit or anything but since when do you paint and what have you painted?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAMN THAT PURPLE CAPRICE HAS BEEN AROUND LIKE 3 OWNERS ALREADY....SO FAR THAT IVE SEEN EXECUTION DOES LAY DOWN THE WET SHIT...AND AS FAR AS HIS WELDS....HES THE ONLY ***** ILL GO 2 4 HIM 2 WORK ON MY SHYT


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

ronny ur gonna need a bad ass steering wheel in that vert,i suggest this one


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 02:29 PM~6420119
> *i never talked shit about, i didnt even know who the fuck you were.but now fuck you i have no respect.. and about your paint jobs.... lets just say one of "show paintjobs" came to me to get repainted because of the blocky ass patterns and blotchy panels. I wont mention no names but dam thats shameful if one of your jobs came to me, a 17 year old amateur painter.
> *


you no who you talked shit to about me but dont worry i see your balls are real big in this computer.... and about paint jobs i would love to no what car youve painted that painted i think its the way around  dam kid your stiil 17years old didnt you say that last year to jason :around:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 22 2006, 02:38 PM~6420166
> *:uh: im not tryin to start shit or anything but since when do you paint and what have you painted?
> *




























and a dozen more quick jobs i dont even take pics of, but im not gunna sit here n talk shit there all painted in back yards,like i said i never knew any of you existed until i took my car to a picnic and you all wanted to start shit cause i was gas hoppin

if all of you get sour cause you see me coming up and hoppin you need to get a fucking llife


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Oct 22 2006, 02:36 PM~6420153
> *does this look familar ??? i bought this car 4rm a homie,the paint job was blotchy as fuk on the doors and the patterns on the trunk were way off,crooked as fuk
> 
> 
> ...


dam for a two day paint job it came out a whole lot better than your boys silver scratched up master piece that he so calls a paint job:around: you better check your i site boy i think whats blochy is your eyes and if i was you i would stay out of this


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 02:44 PM~6420212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol hahahah damn those patterns are of the chain :uh: god damn! lowrider is gonna name you painter of the year you might put chip foose out of business with those body modifications ...gimme a break ur a fukin joke give up already


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 22 2006, 02:40 PM~6420183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X 2......lol.....its sunday and there aint nothing to do


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 02:43 PM~6420208
> *you no who you talked shit to about me but dont worry i see your balls are real big in this computer.... and  about paint jobs i would love to no what car youve painted that painted  i think its the way around    dam kid your stiil 17years old didnt you say that last year to jason :around:
> 
> 
> ...


 doggy i know who runs to you to talk shit..and let me tell you that same mother fucker comes back to me talking shit about you and your homeboys..

this chismoseo is for fucking women not real men. If i wanted to tell any of you it would come out of my mouht,not someone elses


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

some shit youve never build for noone in your life


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 02:50 PM~6420248
> *dam for a two day paint job it came out a whole lot better than your boys silver scratched up master piece  that he so calls  a paint job:around:  you better check your i site boy  i think whats blochy is your eyes and if i was you i would stay out of this
> *


dont come up with excuses. you put out shitty work every once in a while and you put out good jobs too. get your fucking head out of your ass


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 22 2006, 02:51 PM~6420250
> *lol hahahah damn those patterns are of the chain :uh: god damn! lowrider is gonna name you painter of the year you might put chip foose out of business with those body modifications ...gimme a break ur a fukin joke give up already
> *


 just like your masters paterns? just liek that red monte got awarded for its 1st paintjob, but then execution painted it claiming it was shitty


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 22 2006, 03:51 PM~6420250
> *lol hahahah damn those patterns are of the chain :uh: god damn! lowrider is gonna name you painter of the year you might put chip foose out of business with those body modifications ...gimme a break ur a fukin joke give up already
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn ***** u too funny, hows school?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 02:54 PM~6420285
> *dont come up with excuses. you put out shitty work every once in a while and you put out good jobs too. get your fucking head out of your ass
> *


yuor right good work comes when they pay good money


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo i went to that gM extreme show, and if it wasnt for like 3 hoes i woulda left in a minute


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2006, 03:58 PM~6420309
> *yo i went to that gn extreme show, and if it wasnt for like 3 hoes i woulda left in a minute
> *


hell yeah i went yesterday, that shit was garbage


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

im going to keep hooking you up when you get a chance hook me up to


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

my god


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

you see what im talking about that free advertisement? you should put your phone on the pictures while your at it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 03:02 PM~6420335
> * my god
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** posting horror night pics


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol nice pix


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 22 2006, 02:56 PM~6420299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn ***** u too funny, hows school?
> *


lol wuzz up *****! ...school is good man learnin a bunch of shit aint ever heard off...cold ass fuk too winter aint even here yet wuzz up wit u?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 03:02 PM~6420336
> *you see what im talking about that free advertisement? you should put your phone on the pictures while your at it
> *


no you said i cant paint so im showing you what ive done...like i said show me something :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 22 2006, 02:56 PM~6420299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn ***** u too funny, hows school?
> *


lol wuzz up *****! ...school is good man learnin a bunch of shit aint ever heard off...cold ass fuk too winter aint even here yet wuzz up wit u?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 03:08 PM~6420370
> *no you said i cant paint so im showing you what ive done...like i said show me something :thumbsup:
> *


i dont even have to post anything, one yoru customers just posted one and they werent to happy


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 03:15 PM~6420394
> *i dont even have to post anything, one yoru customers just posted one and they werent to happy
> *


what that purple caprice that aint my costumer and the real owner of the car new what could of happened if we would of rushed it so as long as he new.. i dont care about some kid that bought it and wants to claim hes my customer


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

alright ima end all this puteria with this.... all of this started with me positng a pic of a door........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

all i see are smiles .............thats the real owner


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 03:25 PM~6420459
> *alright ima end all this puteria with this.... all of this started with me positng a pic of a door........
> *


no its what you said about that shit.....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20+Oct 22 2006, 03:25 PM~6420459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

yo why dont u guys settle this by painting a car eah and make a deadline show it off at a picnic and have ppl vote :biggrin: like biker build off...............or what the hell just :machinegun: eachother shit


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 22 2006, 03:32 PM~6420501
> *yo why dont u guys settle this by painting a car eah and make a deadline show it off at a picnic and have ppl vote  :biggrin: like biker build off...............or what the hell just  :machinegun:  eachother shit
> *


lol. i really aint got to prove to that kid nothing but my car will be out for lowrider reodone and hopefully i could finish the other one to....i just cant stand the shit talking behind someones back :angry:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 03:25 PM~6420456
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 any more pics of this!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 22 2006, 10:16 AM~6418695
> *YOU GOING TO PUT THE 17'S ON THE 90 LAC..WOULD LOOK TIGHT WITH SOME VOGUES..GOLD DEEZ AND BLUE CHEESE. :biggrin:
> *


vogues on the way homie... always on the daily =x


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Oct 22 2006, 03:50 PM~6420566
> *:0  any more pics of this!
> *


this is the only one i have left


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 06:23 PM~6420443
> *what that purple caprice that aint my costumer and the real owner of the car new what could of happened if we would of rushed it so as long as he new.. i dont care about some kid that  bought it and wants to claim hes my customer
> *


ayy dawg i aint the KID u think that bought that car,i got it off that ***** dont talk w/o knowin wut u sayin 1st,and i neva said i wuz ur customer,i actually think ur work is good.....................................good enuff that is


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

by the way u got anymore pix of my OLD shit??? oh and this is wut it looks like now. lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 03:43 PM~6420534
> *lol. i really aint got to prove to that kid nothing but my car will be out for lowrider reodone and hopefully i could finish the other one to....i just cant stand the shit talking behind someones back :angry:
> *


you stuck on that, i do not talk shit about you, your own homeboys instigate about shit that has not been spoken...... you must really be butt hurt if you start all this drama because of a door ( a rusted and banged up door at that)..... when my car is done i will come see you 

*LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING NOT THE SHIT TALKERS*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Oct 22 2006, 04:09 PM~6420684
> *ayy dawg i aint the KID u think that bought that car,i got it off that ***** dont talk w/o knowin wut u sayin 1st,and i neva said i wuz ur customer,i actually think ur work is good.....................................good enuff that is
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 22 2006, 04:14 PM~6420713
> *you stuck on that, i do not talk shit about you, your own homeboys instigate about shit that has not been spoken...... you must really be butt hurt if you start all this drama because of a door ( a rusted and banged up door at that)..... when my car is done i will come see you
> 
> LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING NOT THE SHIT TALKERS
> *


you see thats what im talking about......see you when its done


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

anyone know where i can get gold plating done at???


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING NOT THE SHIT TALKERS 


thats what i like to hear


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

a paint off would be tight....theres a good 3 months b-4 lowrider...more than enough time to paint a car!!!! on the real pics on a comp. aint worth shit cause pics lie..they hide alotta defects!!!! so end all the cyber fighting and put the cars for us to vote!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 04:05 PM~6420655
> *this is the only one i have left
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!...everything is shaved on the mofo!.....is it still around?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Oct 22 2006, 05:12 PM~6421026
> *Damn!...everything is shaved on the mofo!.....is it still around?
> *


hes selling it


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 22 2006, 04:46 PM~6420895
> *a paint off would be tight....theres a good 3 months b-4 lowrider...more than enough time to paint a car!!!! on the real pics on a comp. aint worth shit cause pics lie..they hide alotta defects!!!! so end all the cyber fighting and put the cars for us to vote!!! :biggrin:
> *


sounds good one of you guys could pant my car :biggrin: let me know


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 22 2006, 05:46 PM~6420895
> *a paint off would be tight....theres a good 3 months b-4 lowrider...more than enough time to paint a car!!!! on the real pics on a comp. aint worth shit cause pics lie..they hide alotta defects!!!! so end all the cyber fighting and put the cars for us to vote!!! :biggrin:
> *


now this is what im talkin about......... :cheesy: :cheesy: ... sounds fun... too bad i dont got a car......


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

who went to the street extreme show? how did it go?

BIZZY, did u finally get the number for that shit i told u about, cus that shit serious kid. LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i went, waste of 15$ if it wasnt for some babez and free shits....i would have even been more pissed...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 06:27 PM~6420474
> *all i see are smiles .............thats the real owner
> 
> 
> ...


For all of u talking shit that was Junior's caprice when he was in uce...i dont kno if he still is cause i havent seen that ****** in a minute i saw that shit when it first came out and it was clean no blotches no crooked trunk or w.e. the fuck they were saying....IT SWITCHED OWNERS TO ****** WHO DIDNT TAKE CARE OF THE PAINT OR THE CAR...hands down when i saw the car on the streets 1st week out of the body shop it was clean but junior did want 2 rush the car...*Yooo evelio u still talk to junior if u do tell him vinny from rollin needs to talk 2 him??*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 22 2006, 06:15 PM~6420393
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i remember seeing that shit in ur body shop along ass time ago and it looked nothing like that props on the way it came out


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

rollin fo 0's.. wrapped in fo vogues (The homies super clean 85 fwbc with 43k miles) And the rims we got from DOUBLE-O.. I love this car, it's OG lookin, but wit a lil lowrider flavor to is cuz the smaller vogues. 









90's pokin' out?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

13 by 7 all chrome 13s with tires forsale...... $250...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 23 2006, 10:10 AM~6424912
> *13 by 7 all chrome 13s with tires forsale...... $250...
> *


Any pics???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

no theyre not mines theyre a friends if you want i can give you his number...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 23 2006, 11:14 AM~6424949
> *no theyre not mines theyre a friends if you want i can give you his number...
> *


y0 i called u man! i need to talk to u about pearling my 90 caddy


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 23 2006, 10:18 AM~6424971
> *y0 i called u man! i need to talk to u about pearling my 90 caddy
> *



yeah i just got the message...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

What up Danny boy


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 23 2006, 12:26 PM~6425027
> *What up Danny boy
> *



what it dew ivan


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 23 2006, 10:42 AM~6425127
> *what it dew ivan
> *


What up Vinny. let me get that SS?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 23 2006, 11:21 AM~6424992
> *yeah i just got the message...
> *



also i might be interested in those 13"s..call me back when u got a chance.


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 23 2006, 09:55 AM~6424197
> *For all of u talking shit that was Junior's caprice when he was in uce...i dont kno if he still is cause i havent seen that ****** in a minute i saw that shit when it first came out and it was clean no blotches no crooked trunk or w.e. the fuck they were saying....IT SWITCHED OWNERS TO ****** WHO DIDNT TAKE CARE OF THE PAINT OR THE CAR...hands down when i saw the car on the streets 1st week out of the body shop it was clean but junior did want 2 rush the car...Yooo evelio u still talk to junior if u do tell him vinny from rollin needs to talk 2 him??
> *


that shit wuz mines after 1 lil ***** bought it off jr,so ur tellin me the off center patterns on the trunk and the blotches on the ends of the doors happen by themselfs? i told that ***** the paint job wus str8 enuff even with all that it still looked clean.............................like u said "wen u saw ridin down the street


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Oct 23 2006, 01:36 PM~6425364
> *that shit wuz mines after 1 lil ***** bought it off jr,so ur tellin me the off center patterns on the trunk and the blotches on the ends of the doors happen by themselfs? i told that ***** the paint job wus str8 enuff even with all that it still looked clean.............................like u said "wen u saw ridin down the street
> *



I guess ur right homie...but if u dont take care of candy buff it every 3 months and let it sit in the sun it starts 2 fade and fuck up...but ur right i never really took much time 2 sit there and look at it...but the paint looked str8 2 me


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 23 2006, 12:46 PM~6425149
> *What up Vinny. let me get that SS?
> *



dale when im done with it and gets out of the paint shop and ur done with ur impala we can trade...even for a couple of days "just dont smoke 2 much rubber of the tires" lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 20 2006, 09:13 AM~6406993
> *Well for the Broward riders or west palm for that matter.  I talked to the owner of this tire store in Pompano. And he's going to keep a set of 175/75/14s in stock... Coopers, from now on. As long as they sell of course.
> 
> MAC TIRES, Inc.
> ...



^ HAS A FULL SET OF 175/75/14 COOPER WHITEWALLS IN STOCK RIGHT NOW FOR THE BROWARD RIDERS.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ye Festival Tires does to i ordered mines and he got them the same day


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

BREAKIN UP HAPPY HOMES REAL SOON ..


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

BREAKIN UP HAPPY HOMES REAL SOON ..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I LOVE IT 4 TO 5 PAGES OF PURE SHIT TALKING JUST BEFORE MIAMI LOWRIDER 07


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 23 2006, 03:26 PM~6427059
> *I LOVE IT  4 TO 5 PAGES OF PURE SHIT TALKING JUST BEFORE MIAMI LOWRIDER 07
> *


and its only gonna get better....wait tilll december :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 23 2006, 04:36 PM~6427455
> *and its only gonna get better....wait tilll december  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 23 2006, 06:26 PM~6427059
> *I LOVE IT  4 TO 5 PAGES OF PURE SHIT TALKING JUST BEFORE MIAMI LOWRIDER 07
> *



ALWAYS HAPPENS ITS LIKE BETTING ALL UR MONEY ON THE DOLPHINS 2 LOSE...SHIT TALKING ALWAYS HAPPENS BEFORE LOWRIDER


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ANY1 OUT THERE KNOW ANY1 SELLING A 78 OR 79 MONTE CARLO , PREFEREBLY LANDAU OR A MONTE CARLO SS WITH T-TOPS , PM ME NOW


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 23 2006, 04:36 PM~6427455
> *and its only gonna get better....wait tilll december  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Oct 23 2006, 02:31 PM~6426659
> *
> 
> 
> ...




clean rides homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anybody got a 87 cutlass headerpanel thats willing to trade for a 87 LS monte headerpanel?...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 23 2006, 10:26 AM~6425027
> *What up Danny boy
> *


chillin. :biggrin: keep taking care of the impy for me. basketball season is about to kick off so holla so i can dunk on you fools again.! :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 24 2006, 03:07 AM~6430461
> *chillin. :biggrin:  keep taking care of the impy for me. basketball season is about to kick off so holla so i can dunk on you fools again.! :0
> *



***** u wish....only one u can dunk on is fruitloop  :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Oct 23 2006, 04:31 PM~6426659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice! let's see more pics of that cadi. :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

My friends driveway yesterday.. Gold Mark VI and pearl Lac are mine... Black car is a 62 caddy park avenue.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Changed my upper trailing arms out to chrome pro-hopper adjustables. They're made for GM but went on the lincoln with no problem. We just had to drill the holes out on the lower mount part. 1 hr of work ! Easy as hell! Notice picture of flimsy old trailing arm split like a twig.
(lowers on backorder, should be here soon)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Drove thru pompano hooters draggin the back bumper on 3 last nite after we did the arms =x fun stuff


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Sup how come nobody wants to paint my 90? I'm tryin to keep it in the LIL family!


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

let me get my rollers and brushes, i got you


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i got some blow markers, i'll hook u up


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

UCE MIAMI GETTING READY FOR LOWRIDER07


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

NEW AND IMPROVED REDS MIAMI 4 LINK


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

UCE MIAMI COMING FOR THE LATE 07 EARLY 08


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

props UCE =] 

Yo broward riders... Cooper 175/75/14 in stock at Mac tires in pompano


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

The driveway =o


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Rear locks up pretty high wit the pro-hopper adjustables.. it's good to be ridin again.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

watch out for Ricky Ross! :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lol tellin me to watch out for u? or u callin me Rick Ross? cuz people have taken to doin that lately for some reason hahaa...


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

1 TIME FOR CADAVID


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i can smell the hate 4 miles :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

wish i could do it like that..someday soon tho


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

man..i need some palm trees in my back window =l


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 24 2006, 04:43 PM~6435610
> *lol tellin me to watch out for u? or u callin me Rick Ross? cuz people have taken to doin that lately for some reason hahaa...
> *


talkin bout u player whats next for the linc?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the lowers are on back order..then some frame work and reinforce the rear end...then i need to fix a spot on my trunk and fix up my interior...i need to make the car plaquable =x


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the 90 is gettin a brand new pearl wit tan panels and tan top, 17" center gold d's n vogues... it has 44k original miles = x "Bayview gold edition" original ft laud car...gona be my daily i'm sellin the TownCar... I'm hopin to bring both cars to lowrider....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

tru tru whos doing all ur framework?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

SIC hopefully..but this 90 is draining my wallet..when i sell the TC ill have some c ash tho.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 24 2006, 04:52 PM~6435684
> *SIC hopefully..but this 90 is draining my wallet..when i sell the TC ill have some c ash tho.
> *


2 at once hu :biggrin: if u come up off the town car then yeah u should have more than a few stacks to get shit krackin


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THE LINCOLN IS LOOKING REAL GOOD.I SHOULD BE GETTING MY CAR BACK FROM B&C AT THE END OF THE WEEK(HOPEFULLY)..IT'S GETTING JUICED..SO ANOTHER RIDE FROM FT.LAUDERDALE IS ON THE COME UP.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Oct 24 2006, 04:16 PM~6435425
> *UCE MIAMI COMING FOR THE LATE 07 EARLY 08
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THAT 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

MIA love the low lows keep up the good work


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

any of yall know cars for sale ??? im goin this weekend could pik it up post info and pix if u could,got cash


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 24 2006, 07:10 PM~6435784
> *THE LINCOLN IS LOOKING REAL GOOD.I SHOULD BE GETTING MY CAR BACK FROM B&C AT THE END OF THE WEEK(HOPEFULLY)..IT'S GETTING JUICED..SO ANOTHER RIDE FROM FT.LAUDERDALE IS ON THE COME UP.
> *


yesss thats what im talkin about. BROWARD BRING OUT UR LOWS! WE KNO U GOT EM!

we gona be ridinnnnnn...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 24 2006, 06:54 PM~6435702
> *2 at once hu :biggrin:  if u come up off the town car then yeah u should have more than a few stacks to get shit krackin
> *



i'll work it out =) Maybe i'll show the lac, put the linc up to 72v and hop it =x


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

4 Members: 2003TownCar, HIACHIKKO24, *SIXONEFORLIFE*, UCE 95 RHYDER

 sup yo!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Oct 24 2006, 09:11 PM~6436648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UCE doin big thangs... ima ride down to the meeting wit Kenny one of these weekends.. I been meanin to but the ride's been broken


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

cars 4 sale ???


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

check a few pages back.. DOUBLE-O has a 94 fleetwood with 70k orig miles in nice shape at a good price. PM him for the price. It's LOW!


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 12:00 AM~6437836
> *check a few pages back.. DOUBLE-O has a 94 fleetwood with 70k orig miles in nice shape at a good price. PM him for the price. It's LOW!
> *


not low enuff 4 me


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

Wassup 305... Miami-Dade? See yall in Feb :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Oct 24 2006, 07:11 PM~6435394
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK at juan puttin in work what it do lester  :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 24 2006, 01:07 AM~6430461
> *chillin. :biggrin:  keep taking care of the impy for me. basketball season is about to kick off so holla so i can dunk on you fools again.! :0
> *


Ive never seen you dunk on any body not even by yourself on a fast break...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You better play when the season starts.


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

got these tvs 4 sale check out the link can do $100 shipped


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294070


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

got this shumacher multi-batt charger also,can do $100 shipped 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290532


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

last one,this is a audiopipe capacitor can do 40 shipped

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294072


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

ANYONE GOT 82-84 ELDAWG PARTS LOOKING FOR FRONT CLIP,SIDE CHROME PANELS,BACK BUMPER, THE DRIVER POWER SEAT, AND POSSIBLY THE HOOD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2006, 11:00 AM~6413985
> *for sale 1993 fleetwood broughm 74.000 org miles cold ac pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


one more time before i put it in the autotrader


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ANY ONE SELLING ACCUMULATOR LOOKING TO BUY 4 OF THEM PM ME IF YOU KNOW OF ANY


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Shimmed in my upper A-Arms today bout a 1/4" inch..it actually rides on the tread now when locked up so my tires should last longer...between that and the new upper trailing arms she's back better than ever! 

















see yall at towers =D


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAMN THAT MARK IV LOOKIN REAL CLEAN...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Oct 25 2006, 03:33 PM~6442741
> *DAMN THAT MARK IV LOOKIN REAL CLEAN...
> *


=] thanks..

u want an '03 towncar for a daily?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Oct 25 2006, 03:33 PM~6442741
> *DAMN THAT MARK IV LOOKIN REAL CLEAN...
> *


GOOD MEETING YA HOMIE


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: love the conti


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 25 2006, 04:57 PM~6443451
> *:thumbsup: love the conti
> *


I appreciate the props from the MIA cuz yall are doin the damn thing for real... I"m hoping that everyone seein me ridin everyday up here will get broward on the come up...... There's cars here that people dont bring out...and some people need to get hustlin on finishing their rides.

You'll be seein me around tho...There aint nuttin like that look on peoples faces when they see me swangin it down the road =x


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i mean not like im the only mofo in broward, but around my way...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

k homie told me to put it back 4 sale here it is now $850 sunroof ,euro clip,extra parts , n running for $ 850 pM me 4 his number if intrested or info


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 25 2006, 08:17 PM~6444611
> *k  homie told me to put it back 4 sale  here it is now $850 sunroof ,euro clip,extra parts , n running  for $ 850 pM me 4  his number if intrested or info
> 
> 
> ...


where u located??clean title?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGG MIAMIIIIIIII


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGG MIAMIIIIIIII



towers tomorrow night...!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Who saw the heat last night...they looked sloppy but o well i guess 2 much partying..dwane wade was tired ass fuck but still put up 20+ points


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

huh what game...i was uninformed


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 26 2006, 10:45 AM~6447707
> *huh what game...i was uninformed
> *



pre-season against houston


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo i got the gold dayton spinners for my 17s sittin around, i wonder how they'd look on my all chrome 14s on the Mark VI?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

try it


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

maybe i will


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for the new king of post!!! i wonder how much longer before he hits 1000 POSTS :dunno: anybody?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

haha, arguing wit that "hater-hurter" idiot in dubs and above gave me like 50 more


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and u jus gave me a reason for 2 more =x


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Members: 2003TownCar, SIXONEFORLIFE

SUP.... that thing in WPB goin down on friday?


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

so towers is gettin hot all over again ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah i dunno how many are goin out this weekend tho..


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

WHERES THE PARTY AT? :biggrin:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

not me. ill be up in tampa, partying at ybor city. what yall know about GUAVAWEEN? 2003towncar stop bein a bia and get your ass up there too =x


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Oct 26 2006, 12:17 PM~6448588
> *WHERES THE PARTY AT? :biggrin:
> *



there's a party in plantation, she said i could bring people =x


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

one way or another im ridin o ut tomorrow, cuz i didnt have the mark for like 2 weeks i need to catch up!... and she's workin so good now


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

the biggest party of the year is in tampa saturday night. a bunch of yall should link up and push the dailys out there lol


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

I GUESS ILL JUST HAVE TO POST PICS FOR YALL LAZY MOFOS LOL


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Any one looking for some purple spokes ... I'm selling a set w/tires brand new $550 PM ME!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Saturday night hangout......
heres the info


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yo 2003TOWNCAR we have to find you a new name homie your getting rid of that car payment anyways so lets find you a new name. any suggestios ????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2006, 02:50 PM~6449698
> *yo 2003TOWNCAR we have to find you a new name homie your getting rid of that car payment anyways so lets find you a new name. any suggestios ????
> *



i say Mark IV lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 26 2006, 10:19 AM~6448608
> *not me. ill be up in tampa, partying at ybor city. what yall know about GUAVAWEEN? 2003towncar stop bein a bia and get your ass up there too  =x
> *


i was thinkign about heading over there... hummm :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

wuts in tampa?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is there a ride out friday night to towers?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My dailly just finished jucing 2 pumps and 6 bats


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

All moldings are now black changed rubber molding on back molding and putting house grill this weekend


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn that's a a nice ass fleetwood


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I can't change my name I'll lose my post count!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 03:57 PM~6451051
> *damn that's a a nice ass fleetwood
> *


thanks


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 26 2006, 04:59 PM~6450630
> *is there a ride out friday night to towers?
> *




Im gona ride thru there...but it might be kinda thin this week, seems like most people got something goin on


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Oct 26 2006, 05:52 PM~6451007
> *My dailly just finished jucing 2 pumps and 6 bats
> 
> 
> ...


damn looking clean :thumbsup: that bitch is lookin hard like that locked up in the front all thats missing is that grillllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DAMN...NICE FLEET DAILY..MAN I DON'T HAVE MY CAR BACK YET..IF I GET IT BACK TOMMORROW I'LL RIDE OUT TO TOWERS WITH BRAND NEW PUMPS AND BATTERIES..NEED SOME 13'S THOUGH.BUT I'LL RIDE WITH SOME MEATBALL TIRES FUCK IT.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 26 2006, 06:03 PM~6451110
> *DAMN...NICE FLEET DAILY..MAN I DON'T HAVE MY CAR BACK YET..IF I GET IT BACK TOMMORROW I'LL RIDE OUT TO TOWERS WITH BRAND NEW PUMPS AND BATTERIES..NEED SOME 13'S THOUGH.BUT I'LL RIDE WITH SOME MEATBALL TIRES FUCK IT.
> *


what kinda car


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 05:58 PM~6451065
> *I can't change my name I'll lose my post count!
> *



no you won't. contact layitlow with the name change and he can do it..


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

91 JIMMY COUPE SAME THING AS A BLAZER.MY DAD GAVE IT TO ME SO DECIDED TO HOOK IT UP..THREE PUMPS..16'S IN THE BACK A FOUR LINK..NEED SOME MINOR BODY WORK AND PAINT..IT'S A LITTLE PROJECT BUT IM PUSHING TO GET THINGS DONE(RIGHT).BUT I'LL DRIVE IT ALMOST EVERYDAY.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

A couple more pics of my fleet 

























and a pic of my impala might go on 13s


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

13'S ON THE IMPALA WOULD LOOK TIGHT..IM NOT INTO BIG RIMS..BUT IT'S SITTING PRETTY WITH THOSE 22'S


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ye... im putting the stocks to got to daytona nov 24 and maybe after get some blue and white 13s for it not sure just an idea


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

complete system for sale.....

kenwood kdc-205 cd player 
2 pioneer premier 12's in a box
pioneer 760w amp 2chan.
2 6.25" pioneer speakers (ts-162)

$300.00

pm me for more info.......


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Oct 26 2006, 04:18 PM~6451230
> *A couple more pics of my fleet
> 
> 
> ...


real nice big body..clean set-up who juiced it?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Oct 26 2006, 06:30 PM~6451341
> *ye... im putting the stocks to got to daytona nov 24 and maybe after  get some blue and white 13s for it not sure just an idea
> *


yo roll out to towers tomorrow night.... in davie... University and 595.. easy to get there from down south :biggrin: 

i dont wana be outnumbered by minitrucks =l


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Eric Trick or Treat Jucied it it came out really nice


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i have a gold center link for sale. pm me with an offer


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Oct 26 2006, 03:52 PM~6451007
> *My dailly just finished jucing 2 pumps and 6 bats
> 
> 
> ...


shit lookin good dawg...some of those parts look familiar...lol...thas what mine looked like when i first got it,.....only difference is i had black spokes. just a few questions??? did u do a bridge or sum kind of reinforcements so the springs dont rip thru the trunk??? is that rack welded to frame or trunk??? also a suggestion u should reinforce the differential so u dont fuck it up with the weight. if u havent done it yet fiberglass the inside of ur rear quarters cause they will crease. and last but not least i have a set of 1" extnded arms with brand new bushings and unbreakable ball joints for 150.00...u got my # holla if interested.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i guess there's a cruise saturday nite in miami so i'll b out there...then hopefully some of yall will make the trek up to towers some friday nite.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

anyone know where I can rebuilt an engine? Uhm just a regular rebuild nothing crazy.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 26 2006, 08:14 PM~6452642
> *shit lookin good dawg...some of those parts look familiar...lol...thas what mine looked like when i first got it,.....only difference is i had black spokes. just a few questions??? did u do a bridge or sum kind of reinforcements so the springs dont rip thru the trunk??? is that rack welded to frame or trunk??? also a suggestion u should reinforce the differential so u dont fuck it up with the weight. if u havent done it yet fiberglass the inside of ur rear quarters cause they will crease. and last but not least i have a set of 1" extnded arms with brand new bushings and unbreakable ball joints for 150.00...u got my # holla if interested.
> *




yes the rack is welded to the frame, no we didnt do a rear bridge yet... and the quarters and rear end should be fine for now.... till he upgrades the setup a bit....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 06:58 PM~6451065
> *I can't change my name I'll lose my post count!
> *



nah u dont ask one of the moderators 2 do it for u


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Jus washed n waxed the Mark VI and she's on charge .... ready for towers tonite, miami cruise tomorrow, and side-pocket margate on sunday =E


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 27 2006, 09:34 AM~6455707
> *Jus washed n waxed the Mark VI and she's on charge .... ready for towers tonite, miami cruise tomorrow, and side-pocket margate on sunday =E
> *


WHEN AND WHERE IS THAT CRUISE AT PLAYA


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 26 2006, 09:14 PM~6452642
> *shit lookin good dawg...some of those parts look familiar...lol...thas what mine looked like when i first got it,.....only difference is i had black spokes. just a few questions??? did u do a bridge or sum kind of reinforcements so the springs dont rip thru the trunk??? is that rack welded to frame or trunk??? also a suggestion u should reinforce the differential so u dont fuck it up with the weight. if u havent done it yet fiberglass the inside of ur rear quarters cause they will crease. and last but not least i have a set of 1" extnded arms with brand new bushings and unbreakable ball joints for 150.00...u got my # holla if interested.
> *


WHAT COLOR IS THE TOP OF THE DASH FOR THE BIG BODY? I NEEDED TO EXTEND MY A-ARMS BUT NOT SURE HOW FAR OUT I NEED EM MY 22'S CAMBER IN WHEN IM JACKED UP ALL DA WAY OR DROPPED ALL THE WAY


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 26 2006, 10:14 PM~6453865
> *yes the rack is welded to the frame, no we didnt do a rear bridge yet... and the quarters and rear end should be fine for now.... till he upgrades the setup a bit....
> *


he should do the quarters asap...they will crease....my set up was just like that and within a month i had a crease in the rear....i only had to dumps in total so i only went up n down and it still happened. the bridge can wait a lil but in time those springs are gonna rip thru....dont even need a brdge...just weld donuts on both side of the holes and that will prevent the spring from ripping the ears.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 27 2006, 09:39 AM~6456390
> *WHAT COLOR IS THE TOP OF THE DASH FOR THE BIG BODY? I NEEDED TO EXTEND MY A-ARMS BUT NOT SURE HOW FAR OUT I NEED EM MY 22'S CAMBER IN WHEN IM JACKED UP ALL DA WAY OR DROPPED ALL THE WAY
> *


dash is sold!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 26 2006, 12:26 PM~6449494
> *Saturday night hangout......
> heres the info
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2006, 01:14 PM~6457059
> *
> *



yeah no train horns! =x


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Oct 26 2006, 08:32 PM~6452801
> *anyone know where I can rebuilt an engine?  Uhm just a regular rebuild nothing crazy.
> *



So does anyone know or not?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2006, 01:14 PM~6457059
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 27 2006, 12:47 PM~6456844
> *dash is sold!!!!
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOL


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

so i washed and waxed the mark at my mommas today...and my plan was to put it at ride height , drive home and leave the switches alone..



didnt work. Why can i never leave em alone ? =l


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 27 2006, 03:54 PM~6458064
> *so i washed and waxed the mark at my mommas today...and my plan was to put it at ride height , drive home and leave the switches alone..
> didnt work. Why can i never leave em alone ? =l
> *


maybe cuz ur switch happy :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

itchy switch finger =l


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

how do i change this BS that says baller under my avatar? I hate that term.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

were can i get a motor done right in miami? somethin with alot of kick!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Yo towers is becomin the spot, check these pics.. me and the green cutty had a lil hop off competition (he mighta got me im not sure, jus friendly comp tho ) and the whole 9...yall need to be bringin the lows out there for real. I'ma be down in hialeah tomorrow for the cruise, i'll be the skinny irish mofo gas hoppin the gold mark VI =D 
PS, check out my rear lock, i can ride like that too .. adjustable uppers <3

props to the homie wit the white TC made the ride from Dade...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn if it wasnt for work i wouldve gone i hate working fridays till 9! :angry: i went out there couple weeks ago shits getting thick again 




















there i go


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 27 2006, 11:46 AM~6456838
> *he should do the quarters asap...they will crease....my set up was just like that and within a month i had a crease in the rear....i only had to dumps in total so i only went up n down and it still happened. the bridge can wait a lil but in time those springs are gonna rip thru....dont even need a brdge...just weld donuts on both side of the holes and that will prevent the spring from ripping the ears.
> *


lol something musta not been right.. cause the lime green fleetwood doesnt have fiberglass on the quarters and its 4 pumped 8 batteries hit three's with 48 volts to each rear pump and no creasing of the quater...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 27 2006, 11:26 PM~6461167
> *lol something musta not been right.. cause the lime green fleetwood doesnt have fiberglass on the quarters and its 4 pumped 8 batteries hit three's with 48 volts to each rear pump and no creasing of the quater...
> *


yeah but the key word is "daily driver" that green fleet barely moves....i rode my car back n forth to work and everywhere else....so if he gonna use it everyday then its a good chance he's gonna crease it. this just my advice and opinion..better to be safe than sorry...im talkin from my "personal" experience with a big body.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 27 2006, 07:14 PM~6459817
> *Yo towers is becomin the spot, check these pics.. me and the green cutty  had a lil hop off competition  (he mighta got me im not sure, jus friendly comp tho ) and the whole 9...yall need to be bringin the lows out there for real. I'ma be down in hialeah tomorrow for the cruise, i'll be the skinny irish mofo gas hoppin the gold mark VI =D
> PS, check out my rear lock, i can ride like that too .. adjustable uppers <3
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 28 2006, 09:08 AM~6461863
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: damn i cant blieve nobody else has anthing to say lol....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 27 2006, 09:53 PM~6460019
> *damn if it wasnt for work i wouldve gone i hate working fridays till 9! :angry: i went out there couple weeks ago shits getting thick again
> 
> 
> ...



i saw ur car tha night.. !nice


----------



## scan (Apr 29, 2006)

yo 03towncar ive been waiting for low lows to go towers more frequently for a while even though im one of the minitruckers that goes to towers, that mark is cleal :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ye frank imma see wat i do with the extended a arms ill probaly buy them just really havent had a chance wen i could go up there n shit but ill call you one of these days and thanks for the advise


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scan_@Oct 28 2006, 11:50 AM~6462378
> *yo 03towncar ive been waiting for low lows to go towers more frequently for a while even though im one of the minitruckers that goes to towers, that mark is cleal :thumbsup:
> *


well hopefully more and more lows will be up there...they're "crowd-pleasers"... when we started hopping, everyone in the place flocked over there hahaa


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

there's no feelin like cruisin in a juiced car.....i have to use ALL my willpower to ever drive the towncar..i feel like takin the mark everywhere


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my homeboy tony is selling a 95 towncar clean as hell pm me if interested


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

price


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 28 2006, 11:26 AM~6462283
> *i saw ur car tha night.. !nice
> *


lol yea thats the only friday i had to go i felt aquard when i got in the nig is like ull wanna park with the imports i was like :uh: :nono: lol we need a lay it low section :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

See yall in HIA y0!!!!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

tight work yesterday


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o at least we live in different counties....
See if you can pick which one's mine =o


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the MArk likes highway drivin...hopped on 95..hit the cruise control and sat back...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i thought you and the other mark were gonna nose up ... but i dont even remember if that other mark is even clicking yet ... i dunno.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

nah he aint juiced... and my car wasnt cooperating later in the night anyhow.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

soon tho, 4 more batts, and a 1"port to the front..when i get my frame done....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

yea i noticed . you was gettin up in the begining. u switch happy huh ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

haha...yeah a lil bit, i jus fixed the trailing arms and got my tires, so it's been like 3 weekends since i could take her out... makin up for lost time..

I dunno wut it was cuz my batteries arent dead this morning, maybe my front pump was tired? =o :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:roflmao: lol ... maybe it was .


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

shit pissed me off,... buddies like "hey gas hop it again so i can videotape it " and it's like CLICK nothing CLICK nothing...


#$$%^%^


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

yea i saw that.. he should of videotaped it when u was doing it at the begining... but w.e shit happens


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah... check it brand new front 90 panels for my lac.. str8 from caddy


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

nicee .. what u planning on doing to the lac ?


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

2003 town car how much did u pay for the 90' sides


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i get em at cost.. 120 for the pair.

the 90 ima fix it up a bit and sell it.... pearled out, w/a moonroof, new fillers, 44k miles, leather int wit white piping... new CD player.. 90 caddy wires...freezin cold A/C jus converted and chargd


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Also... 17" center gold daytons.... want to trade for 14" center gold daytons or maybe 14" d's with gold nips/hub etc..something like that... I'd consider zeniths too (cross laced would be nice)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 29 2006, 11:42 AM~6466505
> *the MArk likes highway drivin...hopped on 95..hit the cruise control and sat back...
> *



when i said "hopped" on 95..i didnt mean it literally hopping hahaha...

i meant i "got" on 95 hit the cruise control and relaxed =]


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

GOOD STUFF...LOOKING FOR SOME 13'S..ANYONE..ANYONE?


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

wheres eveyone heading for halloween?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i got a set...used, chrome 350 and ther urs


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone selling a set 22"s that will fit a 2004 IMPALA????


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 28 2006, 05:42 PM~6463816
> *lol yea thats the only friday i had to go i felt aquard when i got in the nig is like ull wanna park with the imports i was like :uh:  :nono:  lol we need a lay it low section  :biggrin:
> *



haha yeah thats what he said the first weekend i went wit the mark..i was like, uh nah.. i'll be parkin wit the classics and rods if there's no other lows.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here ya'll go, something to do on sunday


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

registration is at 10 am show hours are 11am-6PM . LOCATION is on the corner of 27th ave and the 826


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 30 2006, 10:28 AM~6471690
> *haha yeah thats what he said the first weekend i went wit the mark..i was like, uh nah.. i'll be parkin wit the classics and rods if there's no other lows.
> *


 LOLLLL! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2006, 09:31 AM~6471999
> *here ya'll go, something to do on sunday
> 
> 
> ...



we were talking on saturday night bout hittin that show up...so we will be out there...not sure how many rides though....

every-1 else needs to hit that up and support these ni99az....like i said b4 they the only ones trying to do something posative for the game and keep the streets alive.

if his shows flop and he stops doing them we can only blame ourselves!!!!

then we will all be bitchin again bout nothing to [email protected]!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 28 2006, 04:42 PM~6463541
> *my homeboy tony is selling a 95 towncar clean as hell pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Oscar!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I wonder what they'd do on a 90'd fleetwood =x


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

this is why i love whitegirls :biggrin:
:0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

great !!! i have a dislocated shoulder. crushed rib cage . 1 week of work paid and cant touch the car!!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 30 2006, 12:42 PM~6473285
> *great !!! i have a dislocated shoulder. crushed rib cage  . 1 week of work paid and cant touch the  car!!
> *


what happen homie?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 30 2006, 02:48 PM~6473319
> *what happen homie?
> *


x10 
YOU ALRIGHT MAN??


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

ooh yes she does


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

que rica... uffin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

SUSIAS QUE RICA SON!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

any more pix ?? :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

My Webpage check out the PITTBULL VIDEO ay chico


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 30 2006, 01:42 PM~6473285
> *great !!! i have a dislocated shoulder. crushed rib cage  . 1 week of work paid and cant touch the  car!!
> *


WTF who beat you up Froot Loops or Vinny???
What happened *****???


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 30 2006, 10:39 PM~6476640
> *WTF who beat you up Froot Loops or Vinny???
> What happened *****???
> *


football sundays. i got tackled and landed wrong on my side. the dude was atleast 250 pounds. worst pain ever. i fuking threw up when i saw my x ray pics. i literally threw up in te hospital from the pain. ill never try to run over fat people again.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DAMN THATS MESSED UP :uh: I HOPE LOLOS MAKE IT TO THE SHOW.I'LL BE THERE TAKING FLICKS.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I still need a 94-94 stock LT1 air intake box and hoses, I know someone has to have one laying around

let me know


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 31 2006, 12:39 AM~6476640
> *WTF who beat you up Froot Loops or Vinny???
> What happened *****???
> *



lol from the sounds of it sounds like me and fruitloop jumped him


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 31 2006, 03:31 AM~6477534
> *football sundays. i got tackled and landed wrong on my side. the dude was atleast 250 pounds. worst pain ever. i fuking threw up when i saw my x ray pics. i literally threw up in te hospital from the pain. ill never try to run over fat people again.
> *



damn danny thats why they were pads and helmets cause that shit hurts homie...my neighbor just got metal plates in his face frm doin the same shit


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

sandlot football can be dangerous as fuk...luckily i never had no serious shit happen to me...goodluck in ur recovery......any-1 go out to that hangout on saturday??? post pics or comments!!!


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

grove tonight?? :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 31 2006, 12:02 PM~6478660
> *grove tonight?? :dunno:
> *



its on like donkey kong mad fine bitches


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

DAM WERE IS THAT AT


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo guys i have sum 17'' standard wires 4 sale, and sum 22''s wheels off a gmc 4 sale . hit me up if ne1 is interested


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

url=http://www.imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/quote]
fucking whores :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey Oscar give me a call today bro!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

that last bia looks like she shoots up or something.. on the bottom..or like her country ass b/f beats her up


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

just got bak from the grave..tight work and tight females :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

U GOT ANY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

all on my camera phone :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Yo Double-O NO luck on the bumpers dawg still looking though.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

seen the gold jeep last night from low life cc


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Nov 1 2006, 02:07 PM~6485005
> *seen the gold jeep last night from low life cc
> *


That MOFO is everywhere


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 31 2006, 11:21 PM~6483088
> *just got bak from the grave..tight work and tight females :biggrin:
> *


leave any flowers for the dead homies? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

is this the garfield box from elegance...that thang is sitton on 32's


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

those rims and tires must be like going to buy a crib


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THE FRONT LOOKS JUICED....BETTER STR8'N THAT SHIT OUT, GONNA COST A NICE PENNY EVERY TIME GOTTA BUY TIRES...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT THA RIMS ON THANKS TO PHIL 4RM S.I.C.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: creepin cutty, ClassicAngels63, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, HIT EM UP
:wave: WASSA


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 1 2006, 02:35 PM~6486152
> *GOT THA RIMS ON THANKS TO PHIL 4RM S.I.C.
> 
> 
> ...



lookin real good...lot better than that camara phone pic :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 1 2006, 12:59 PM~6485632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


32's??? sum-1 else posted the same thing but said 30"s...either way thats crazy shit....these rims getting outta hand!!! i give props for the fab. work to do the lifts but to me they given up style and good looks just to have the biggest rims


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 1 2006, 12:59 PM~6485632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that is the Garfield Box...It's on 30's though........1 Side has DUB Esininem SL's and the other has some other spinners....One of Rod's baddest creations too  


















The 1973 Phantom DOnk on 30's Kandy and a Blown 572 Big Block..


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

that phantom donk is crazy....mad props on the fabrication on the front....from what i understand is that the front is all handmade. the only thing that looks kinda funny is whne u look at it from the side and u see the back end in a curve nad the front ends in a square. bad ass fuck non the less!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 1 2006, 03:22 PM~6486470
> *that phantom donk is crazy....mad props on the fabrication on the front....from what i understand is that the front is all handmade. the only thing that looks kinda funny is whne u look at it from the side and u see the back end in a curve nad the front ends in a square. bad ass fuck non the less!!!!
> *


The Lights are real and where expensive as fuck....The grille is Fabricated...The real one was $20 Stacks....So they just made that shit..


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

i got this 12" widscreen monitor off my car,the brand is concept and the color/picture quality is the best i have seen and the widescreen display makes it look way bigger then a regular 12",ive had many different tvs even pioneersand alpines this concept is right up there if not better then the best names out there.it works great just hook up a dvd palyer or playstation or w/e u got.it gots lights on it.no scratches on screen at all.just a lil dirty.im asking 200 shipped or i can meet up in hialeah


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 1 2006, 04:35 PM~6486152
> *GOT THA RIMS ON THANKS TO PHIL 4RM S.I.C.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MY OLD RIMS LOOKING GOOD BIZZY


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

fuckin mad props to all tham boyz rollin 12 deep(every one kandy the fuck out on 22" or better) that was posted at power sound today on top of that mad props to tham 3 females who was posted at carlo mart stunting in that kandy green bug on 20"!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Nov 1 2006, 09:09 AM~6484342
> *all on my camera phone :biggrin:
> *


it's all good post tham if you can man


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

20 stacks for a grill :uh: wtf that shits outa hand..props to the white linc. looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

MAD PROPS TO ROD THAT GARFIELD BOX IS NICE AS HELL LOVES THE 30" SPINNERS


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DAMN 30'S.....PRETTY SOON THE RIMS ARE GOING TO BE THE SIZE OF THAT BIG ASS DAYTON WIRE WHEEL THEY USED TO DISPALY AT SHOWS A WHILE AGO.I THINK THEY WERE 36'S..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Nov 1 2006, 05:15 PM~6487122
> *20 stacks for a grill  :uh: wtf that shits outa hand..props to the white linc. looking good :thumbsup:
> *


i could buy a 300c with that!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any one selling accumulators


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 1 2006, 10:08 PM~6487784
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


get on aim dawg


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i was goind to ask how things were lookin
for the show this next year but i gus i 
can see for my self :banghead:


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

i know sumone need a flipdown 4 the ride...................holla at me i got 1 for sale


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Nov 1 2006, 05:36 PM~6486877
> *DAMN MY OLD RIMS LOOKING GOOD BIZZY
> *


YES SIR COULDNT BE ANY HAPPIER THANKS ALOT HOMIE!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 1 2006, 10:32 PM~6488208
> *YES SIR COULDNT BE ANY HAPPIER THANKS ALOT HOMIE!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just glad they looking!!!! ya know, and not sitting in my Garage


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

yall ****** neva be buying shit up in miami i know yall boys got sum money sumwhere stop trickin hoes and start trickin ur ridez lol


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Nov 1 2006, 10:22 PM~6487848
> *get on aim dawg
> *



thats just scant, for sure.
alot of time went in to this hoe!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

QUOTE(87blazer @ Nov 1 2006, 02:07 PM) 
seen the gold jeep last night from low life cc


That MOFO is everywhere 

OH I forgot to add that THE CADDY IS EVERYWHERE TOOOO NOT HARD to MISS :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 1 2006, 03:10 PM~6486382
> *Yea that is the Garfield Box...It's on 30's though........1 Side has DUB Esininem SL's and the other has some other spinners....One of Rod's baddest creations too
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Im a fan of any creation that took a creative mind to build that took a lot of hard work and creative thoughts foor that donk take my hats off to the creator ,body shop owner ,and painter.  :biggrin: Schit is definitely reppin in its own class


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3 Members: 2003TownCar, *03townCAR*, hialeah305boyz



:angry: hey =\


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RICK ROSS'S vert update


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 2 2006, 09:44 AM~6490880
> *3 Members: 2003TownCar, 03townCAR, hialeah305boyz
> :angry:  hey =\
> *


i already told you, you got to change that name . any ideas ??? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 2 2006, 10:21 AM~6491205
> *RICK ROSS'S vert update
> 
> 
> ...


god damn ..thats a full restoration 4 real


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

any body selling a g-body RIGHTTT NOW ??? lemme know asap..


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Nov 2 2006, 03:51 PM~6493054
> *any body selling a g-body RIGHTTT NOW ??? lemme know asap..
> *


is a 87 monte on32 ave 95 street


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Nov 2 2006, 04:53 PM~6493088
> *is  a 87 monte on32 ave 95 street
> *


do you know how much?


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Nov 2 2006, 06:00 PM~6493175
> *do you know how much?
> *


yea go look at it 500 i think


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Nov 2 2006, 04:53 PM~6493088
> *is  a 87 monte on32 ave 95 street
> *


do you know how much?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

STILL LOOKING FOR SUM ACCUMULATORS ANY 1


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

holla at me i got a flipdown tv 4 sale


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Nov 2 2006, 06:13 PM~6493295
> *STILL LOOKING FOR SUM ACCUMULATORS ANY 1
> *


yea dawg stop askin here you go

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294499


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Nov 2 2006, 03:18 PM~6493345
> *yea dawg stop askin here you go
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294499
> *


THAT GUY IS CRAZY 250 FOR 2.. I ONLY POSTED TWICE U NEVA KNOW SUMONE MIGHT HAVE SUM AND NEVA SAW THA POST :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Nov 2 2006, 06:33 PM~6493471
> *THAT GUY IS CRAZY 250 FOR 2.. I ONLY POSTED TWICE U NEVA KNOW SUMONE MIGHT HAVE SUM AND NEVA SAW THA POST  :biggrin:
> *


***** 250 for 2 with the fittings is good offer him 200


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

HE WONT HE WANTS 250 SHIPPED CHEAPEST IMMA LOOK AROUND AND SEE


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

fuk accumies i got a flipdown 4 sale that will get u more hoes than any accumies


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

ne one know where i could go to get duble pillow seats reapolsterd just the front for cheap in cloth? :dunno:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Nov 2 2006, 05:49 PM~6493596
> *ne one know where i could go to get duble pillow seats reapolsterd just the front for cheap in cloth? :dunno:
> *


what color u want em in? my boy has some tan cloth caddy pillow seats in nice shape he might part wit.. front n rear


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

thankx hommie but i already got them ..there blue now i just need the rewraped


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

what a stunt i broke 2 of my lug bolts :angry: anyone have some lying around


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

i forget 2 mention whoeva jumps on the flipdown ill throw in a free extra small dvd player holla at me


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

takin mia 2 tha top


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

for sale!!!!!!!!
2 premier 12's in a box
pioneer 750 Watt amp
$200

kenwood cd player $40 and ill throw in some 6.25 pioneer speakers free...
pm me for more info!!!!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Nov 2 2006, 04:03 PM~6493187
> *do you know how much?
> *


nope :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 3 2006, 09:09 PM~6497972
> *u lost me homie what u mean sideshow
> *


bad ass line ups


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

I HAVE ALL MY CHROME AND GOLD UNDERCARRAGE FOR SALE. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY. I NEED TO SELL IT FAST. OVER $13,000.00 . EVERY BOLT AND EVERY SCREW. BRAKE LINES FRONT TO BACK. EVERYTHING YOU CAN NAME ON THE CAR IS CHROME OR GOLD. PM ME WITH AN OFFER. SORRY GUYS FAMILY ISSUE RIGHT NOW AND I NEED TO SELL.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Nov 2 2006, 02:53 PM~6493088
> *is  a 87 monte on32 ave 95 street
> *


theres an 80 monte down that block , i dunno if its for sale tho


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:scrutinize: 

shit looks nice


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 3 2006, 04:18 PM~6500192
> *I HAVE ALL MY CHROME AND GOLD UNDERCARRAGE FOR SALE. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY. I NEED TO SELL IT FAST. OVER $13,000.00 . EVERY BOLT AND EVERY SCREW.  BRAKE LINES FRONT TO BACK.  EVERYTHING YOU CAN NAME ON THE CAR IS CHROME OR GOLD.  PM ME WITH AN OFFER. SORRY GUYS FAMILY ISSUE RIGHT NOW AND  I NEED TO SELL.
> *


dam sorry to hear that


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that looks nice....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 3 2006, 05:45 PM~6500329
> *dam sorry to hear that
> *


x2


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

i dont really like it i think a ls front looks way better cuz its still a chevy feel me u jus cant slap a olds front like that jus like that ***** wit the monte-cut as he calls it shits wak


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Nov 3 2006, 05:13 PM~6497250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I thought i would share these with miami homies....some cars my father in law owned....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ur old man has very good taste  i would love to start a sideshow in that camaro :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

he currently owns these 2 gto's


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 4 2006, 12:04 AM~6497933
> *ur old man has very good taste   i would love to start a sideshow in that camaro :biggrin:
> *



u lost me homie what u mean sideshow


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

big money man


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

titght ass muscle cars....my ol boy had a 69 camaro ss, similar to the blue one u posted, but his was orange with the white stripes....but we hit some hardtimes back then and he ended up having to sell it for a crack head price. he was talking bout going to the museum to pick up one there any-1 know more or less wha the prices are???


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

VERY NICE RIDES..LOVE THAT YEAR GTO..AND THE GREEN CAMARO


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 2 2006, 05:20 PM~6494385
> *what a stunt i broke 2 of my lug bolts  :angry:  anyone have some lying around
> *


did you break them hopping? lol be carfull that happend to mine and it also fuked up my rotors just check your shit all the time and make sure they are tight


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

jus had 2 put my 2 cents in....73 phantom donk...oOFfFfF ThaAAaa CHAAaAiAnnN......i'm a lowrider 4 life but damn tremendo fabrication & body work on dat shyt. N E Body kno who got caddy moldings 4 a box coupe cut & molded already? PM me w/ info


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 4 2006, 01:02 AM~6498311
> *titght ass muscle cars....my ol boy had a 69 camaro ss, similar to the blue one u posted, but his was orange with the white stripes....but we hit some hardtimes back then and he ended up having to sell it for a crack head price. he was talking bout going to the museum to pick up one there any-1 know more or less wha the prices are???
> *


nah i dont but im sure there a pretty penny if u go 2 the fudruckers hangout every 1st saturday of the month like 2morrow u might get lucky and find someone whos selling one there im headed out there 2morrow


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 4 2006, 01:20 AM~6498405
> *VERY NICE RIDES..LOVE THAT YEAR GTO..AND THE GREEN CAMARO
> *



which year homie....for the right price its yours?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn im feelin that blue 69 ss!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

MY HOMEBOY WILL BUILD YOU SOME BOX CHEVY SIDES IF YOU GOT THE MONEY....HIGH-END CUSTOMS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

SORRY BUT FYI.... NOTHING IS BEING SOLD SEPERATELY. ALL GOES AT ONCE , IM NOT GOING ON A MISSION LIKE AMA FLEA MARKET.LOL. DALE MORE OFFERS. GBODIES HOLLA


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

throw out some prices on the camaros...my ol boy might be interested


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 4 2006, 12:31 AM~6501294
> *jus had 2 put my 2 cents in....73 phantom donk...oOFfFfF ThaAAaa CHAAaAiAnnN......i'm a lowrider 4 life but damn tremendo fabrication & body work on dat shyt. N E Body kno who got caddy moldings 4 a box coupe cut & molded already? PM me w/ info
> *


I CAN MAKE U SOME IF U GOT THE $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 4 2006, 03:34 AM~6501490
> *SORRY BUT FYI.... NOTHING IS BEING SOLD SEPERATELY. ALL GOES AT ONCE , IM NOT GOING ON A MISSION  LIKE AMA FLEA MARKET.LOL. DALE MORE OFFERS. GBODIES HOLLA
> *



this is just sad homie...like i said u need my help holla...i really really wanted 2 c that car come out


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn dawg sux to hear that u have to sell ur frame...been hearing alotta good things bout that car from different people....i was looking foward to seeing a new show g-body out in the streets...hopefully u can work things out without having to sell it...but trust me i feel u...i been there myself on more than 1 occasion. but i know one thing for sure there are a few people out there that are relieved that u might not bring it out...u had some ni99az shakin in thier draws..but not gonna mention any names but u know who u are  ...anyways ni99a good luck with whatever u goin thru!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 gonna go to that car show kings car show tommorow off tha palmetto???
support ur local shows and lets get these streets poppin....we gonna be out there representin 4 sho ni99az!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Nov 4 2006, 01:06 AM~6498730
> *did you break them hopping? lol be carfull that happend to mine and it also fuked up my rotors just check your shit all the time and make sure they are tight
> *


 i dont know how the fuck it happened cause i dont hop the back u feel me i just drop the back alot but i only be hopping the front got 22's btw


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 4 2006, 11:06 AM~6502393
> *any-1 gonna go to that car show kings car show tommorow off tha palmetto???
> support ur local shows and lets get these streets poppin....we gonna be out there representin 4 sho ni99az!!!!!!
> *



i'll probably go, maybe wont register but just to check it out. around noon, hopefully it stays nice and cool like this and clondy....


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 4 2006, 02:56 AM~6499059
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dats a bad azz shit right there.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Nov 4 2006, 10:01 AM~6502756
> *i'll probably go, maybe wont register but just to check it out. around noon, hopefully it stays nice and cool like this and clondy....
> *


if ur not registering then ur really not supporting the show or helping them get bigger and better shows. dont understand y people think they car to good for local shows :biggrin: ... dont know if that ur case but it is for alotta people that dont go to their shows. i understand if ur car is taken apart gettin ready for lowrider but thats not the cse for most people. althought that is what u will hear 'oh my shits put away until lowrider' but then u see the car and it looks the same :uh: 

fuck it thats just my .02 cents bout how shit is down here...lotta ni99az talkin but very few takin action!!!


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Nov 4 2006, 09:06 AM~6502247
> *I CAN MAKE U SOME IF U GOT THE $$$ :biggrin:
> *


How much i'm lookin @ more or less?


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yalll look 4 me ill be out there in my ice cream truck come show me soem love and get soem ice cream


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

that rs camaros sweet.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

[FOR SALE]FOR THE ONES INTERESTED HERE YOU GO. FOR SALE . FRONT TO BACK


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

17" real daytons.. center golds, wit adapters.... gold spinners too.....rims r perfect..

PM offers.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

will trade for 14" daytons.


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 1 2006, 05:04 PM~6486330
> *lookin real good...lot better than that camara phone pic  :biggrin:
> *


u sold ur bubble bizzy? how much?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 5 2006, 12:20 PM~6508175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice a real nice frame **** luck with the sale


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1986 Buick Regal limited for sale $1000
:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ dam someone needs to jump on that


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

selling my 2002 impala............. indash... 2 12's.... amp...... runs good......cold ass a/c......8k o.b.o..... 139k miles (but its a chevyyyy).... car is prepped up ready for paint... i'll paint it what ever color the buyer requests.... awesome daily.... most miles are highway miles... i took the car up to gainesville like 9 times... and to sebring twice and orlando once... so they're all highway miles... never been crashed.... original color was champagne... with light beige cloth interior....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Selling the stocks of my 95 fleet with tires $100 pm me if intrestead


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 5 2006, 05:12 PM~6509604
> *selling my 2002 impala............. indash... 2 12's.... amp...... runs good......cold ass a/c......8k o.b.o..... 139k miles (but its a chevyyyy).... car is prepped up ready for paint... i'll paint it what ever color the buyer requests.... awesome daily.... most miles are highway miles... i took the car up to gainesville like 9 times... and to sebring twice and orlando once... so they're all highway miles... never been crashed.... original color was champagne... with light beige cloth interior....
> *


i've seen it clean daily


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1986 Buick Regal limited for sale $1000 flat , v6 3.8 120k miles, cold ac , very little rust , old man owned.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Nov 3 2006, 07:13 PM~6497250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit dont even look right :uh:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

**front bucket seats & back seats for a cutlass or gbody.. FOR SALE.. pm me if interested**


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

are they eltrc?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 6 2006, 05:46 AM~6512458
> *are they eltrc?
> *


 u need some electric one's holla at me i got some 4sale.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

ne 1 go 2 that car show king show on 27 ave yesterday.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 6 2006, 06:17 AM~6512503
> *ne 1 go 2 that car show king show on 27 ave yesterday.
> *


yeah we went out there...started off kinda boring but ended up being a good turnout ...alotta shit talkin but all in fun no beefin...rain fucked in up in the end but othere than that good day...one time for all the car clubs that went out there and all the boys from the citys stunnin and shit talkin...lol... shot out 2 straight pimpin, and one time for my ni99az mystik styles puttin on a lil show...u know its all love


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 6 2006, 09:17 AM~6512503
> *ne 1 go 2 that car show king show on 27 ave yesterday.
> *



it was cool, chilled a bit with some peeps and walked around, good show.... always a good turn out around the hialeah-oplaka hood


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

got all the hardware to make gbody seat elctric...  :dunno: offers?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a clean continental kit for a 95 fleet with rim


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

i went went but i just drove by.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone take piks of the show on sunday? :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 4 2006, 04:55 AM~6499852
> *throw out some prices on the camaros...my ol boy might be interested
> *



my bad i didnt get back sooner homie i forgot but like i was saying those are cars he owned he buys cars like we buy underwear....right now he only has the 2 gto's...he probably gonna buy something new when he goes up 2 daytona in thanksgiving....if u wanna gto those are for sale....LIKE HE SAYS EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE TAG ON IT ARE YOU WILLING TO PAY IT THOUGH??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :thumbsup: CLEAN ASS CARS...I LOVE THAT MONTE.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

cant wait ti'll my car is finished...


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo guys got sum new shoes for my lil truck tell me what ya think, shes about to be laid out soon.



also got the 17 inch wires 4 salewith tires, theyre great for ur dailys


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

try again danny.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

my bad


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

sick shit danny!!! now all u need to do is swing by my crib...so we can do u know what to u know whats  lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin: CLEAN!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 7 2006, 04:04 PM~6522053
> *my bad
> 
> 
> ...




clean


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Im selling a clean lowrider bike PM me if intrestead and ill tell you details


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

for sale 2 brand new ACCUMULATORS for $200.00


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

the monte is nice..ive seen in drivin by red a couple months back that shit looks hard as fuck drivin down the street


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got my lower chrome trailing arms today =o... ima try to put em in b4 this weekend but i'm sick as fk so it might not happen..... .my 90 should be out of the body shop soon so i'll be sellin that, and then ima either start a new project, or do some more sheeit to the mark VI


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the new lowers... and the new grill for the Mark VI


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo i extended the uppers an inch... what should i do on the lowers??? Stock driveshaft...should i leave them stock length?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

not bad for 48volts single pump wit dead batts.. this was b4 the adjustables in the back


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

do more shit to the conti..luv the car...reinforce the lowers and cap them off..then....................CROME :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

selling sum 18" all crome fwd super standard spokes clean rims with tires one rim has leak asking $600


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Nov 7 2006, 11:10 PM~6525093
> *do more shit to the conti..luv the car...reinforce the lowers and cap them off..then....................CROME :biggrin:
> *


word..thanks =]


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 7 2006, 08:20 PM~6524824
> *not bad for 48volts single pump wit dead batts.. this was b4 the adjustables in the back
> 
> 
> ...


gettin there


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 8 2006, 08:47 AM~6526654
> *gettin there
> *


more to come meng =]

my homeboys shit lookin so clean on the caddy wires n vogues


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo somebodyyyyy.... how do i change this BS that says BALLER under my avatar?!?!?!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that lac lookin crucial, that ***** tippin on 84s n vogues :biggrin: momo woodgrain he grippin on? lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 8 2006, 10:05 AM~6526893
> *that lac lookin crucial, that ***** tippin on 84s n vogues :biggrin:  momo woodgrain he grippin on? lol
> *



tippin on 90s and vogues but it's all good this aint houston y0 =x


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i dunno tho, people were ridin 30s n vogues when i was like 10...they claim to have originated that sheeit up there...but when i was a youngsta people were either on hammers, tri-bars n vogues, or 30s n vogues.... or pots n pans.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

nobody? how do i change my thing that says "BALLER" under my avatar? I hate that bs


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 8 2006, 10:50 AM~6528044
> *nobody? how do i change my thing that says "BALLER" under my avatar? I hate that bs
> *



go to my controls then go to edit profile info then u'll see its the first shit there.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 8 2006, 12:57 PM~6528108
> *go to my controls then go to edit profile info then u'll see its the first shit there.
> *


thanks


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

This is going to be a SERIOUS SHOW.....SPREAD THE WORD!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lincoln ridin high.. wit da gangsta music =o


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

2003TownCar


Did you do anything to the frame? How much did you spend in getting things done to the frame? I want to have a full frame rap but don't realy know what price I would be looking at. I have a 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood. What you think? I have 4 Prohopper pumps already.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 8 2006, 02:56 PM~6529754
> *lincoln ridin high.. wit da gangsta music  =o
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 8 2006, 06:11 PM~6530418
> *2003TownCar
> Did you do anything to the frame? How much did you spend in getting things done to the frame? I want to have a full frame rap but don't realy know what price I would be looking at. I have a 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood. What you think? I have 4 Prohopper pumps already.
> *


no frame work yet... it's coming soon. full frame wrap is expensive as hell if u want them to take the car off the body and all of that..

I'm jus gona have them do everything they can get to wit the car still on the body.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 8 2006, 04:11 PM~6530418
> *2003TownCar
> Did you do anything to the frame? How much did you spend in getting things done to the frame? I want to have a full frame rap but don't realy know what price I would be looking at. I have a 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood. What you think? I have 4 Prohopper pumps already.
> *


talk to phil at s.i.c. cars...great work and a fair price....good people...

also if u wanna do off frames u can buy another frame and build it on the side...whenever its done u can do the bodyswap and that way u dont have to have your cars sitting for a long time :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

quote=STR8CLOWNIN CADDI,Nov 9 2006, 07:36 AM~6533819]
talk to phil at s.i.c. cars...great work and a fair price....good people...

also if u wanna do off frames u can buy another frame and build it on the side...whenever its done u can do the bodyswap and that way u dont have to have your cars sitting for a long time :biggrin:
[/quote]

ya man im definitely goin to Phil no doubt.

Here's my 90 in progress, gettin new fillers and a coupla spots touched up a bit b4 i sell.. she's gona be so purdy


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

all the 90 panels gettin repainted too.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

also gone regold and fix all the emblems on the car....


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

anybody know a str8 place or sumone 2 fix sum rust and maybe line up the front end and spray sum black primer 4 me ??? its ONLY the rust that builds up under the rag so it dont gotta be perfect but i just dont want it comming bak,its a 2dr cutlass and its gonna be rollin on the primer 4 a while cuz its my daily till i save up money 4 the paint i wanna throw.oh i also dont have alot of time maybe a weekend in total.lmk STK or anybody with a price on that


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

or u RONNY as long as it aint ur favorite price


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 9 2006, 08:05 AM~6534234
> *also gone regold and fix all the emblems on the car....
> *


u got it gold plated?


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 9 2006, 11:31 AM~6534726
> *u got it gold plated?
> *


check the tag on the trunk... "gold edition by bayview" it was done back then by them...

but my boy has a plater, ima redo all of that


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Nov 9 2006, 09:27 AM~6534707
> *or u RONNY as long as it aint ur favorite price
> *


15g's to prime :roflmao:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

1) LF and RH Fender
2) Front Bumper
3) 4.3 Litter V6
4) LF and RH doors.

MIA area let me know.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh I forgot. I'm looking for parts, not selling parts.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

huh?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Nov 9 2006, 07:50 PM~6537838
> *Oh I forgot.  I'm looking for parts, not selling parts.
> *


i have a left and right fender for a 1981 civic... that is what u were lookin for right?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

you can use them to 80-out your 77 accord.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

nah bro. 

I need a 1985-1987 pontiac Grandprix

1) LF and RH Fender
2) Front Bumper
3) 4.3 Litter V6 (from a Monte carlo or s10)
4) LF and RH doors.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

producer looking for 6 lowriders for an upcoming THE GAME video shoot one convertible all cars must have hydraulics EMAIL pictures to [email protected] leave name and number . the video shoot is this monday coming up on SUNSET STRIP AND 86 . i believe is at a citgo gas station from 6pm till about 2am


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 9 2006, 11:57 PM~6539686
> *[email protected]
> *


yo oscar, i think they called vinny already, but anyways email em pics of haterproof for me, i know u got some,
ill try and do it when i get home later

ben


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

what sunset strip the one fort luderdale in the ghetto


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Nov 10 2006, 01:43 AM~6540201
> *what sunset strip the one fort luderdale in the ghetto
> *


or the one on us1?.....lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sorry guys wrong email address [email protected] that's the correct address


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Nov 10 2006, 12:43 AM~6540201
> *what sunset strip the one fort luderdale in the ghetto
> *


NO ***** DOWN SOUTH US1 I AIN'T NEVER HEARD OF A SUNSET STRIP IN FORT LAUDARDALE :uh:. next time you drive by my house with that icecream truck you better stop and give me some free shit *****!!! :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2006, 08:36 AM~6541164
> *NO ***** DOWN SOUTH US1 I AIN'T NEVER HEARD OF A SUNSET STRIP IN FORT LAUDARDALE  :uh:. next time you drive by my house with that icecream truck you better stop and give me some free shit *****!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

anybody have a 90 style hood for sale


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

selling my 22s with perilli tires for $1200 obo. the lug pattern is 5x4.5 they were on my 02 explorer. any questions call me up at 3056841080


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

for a cadillac


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

well if u take the turn pike to sunrise blvd go west 4 lights u will be on sunset stip also know as deep side but where is the video at more info


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Bout to get sprayed


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

<<<<< got tvs 4 sale 12" widescreen flip-down,2 6" headrest or c-pillar mount,also got 2 clarion 7" widescreens no plugs,got a digital capacitor 1.5 farad,and some model cars i dont want no more let me know if u want any of this pm me ill hit u up with info and pix and price evrything cheap


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

YOU DOING THE WHITE PEARL ON THE LAC?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 11 2006, 10:41 AM~6547205
> *Bout to get sprayed
> 
> 
> ...



are u resprayin the whole car or just spot painting??? if only spots i think ur gonna have a hard time matching the paint....might have to repaint hte whole ride...might b wrong but good luck anyhow


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

SOME STUFF FOR SALE 

LOWRIDER BIKE ALL CHROME BLACK SEAT AND MOST OF THE PARTS TWISTED STEERING WHEEL ECT....

REMOTE CONTROL GAS CAR TWO BODIES 2 CHASIS AND LOTS OF EXTRA PARTS HAVENT RAN IT IN OVER 4 MONTHS VERY GOOD I PUT A NEW ENGINE (.18)ABOUT 1 YEAR AGO

BRAND NEW IN THE BOX 7 INCH MONITOR WITH EVERY THING WIRES AND CONTROLLER NEVER USED STILL HAS PLASTIC WRAPING ON THE MONITOR

























































***IF YOU ARE INTRESTED PM ME WITH AN OFFER***


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

LOOKING FOR








AND FOR 








****DRIVERS SIDE*****

PM ME IF YOU KNOW OF ANY


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

have 2 reds pumps for sale no batt's jus pumps ,switch box,hoses, pistons,and solenoids asking 400$


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 12 2006, 12:15 PM~6551987
> *are u resprayin the whole car or just spot painting??? if only spots i think ur gonna have a hard time matching the paint....might have to repaint hte whole ride...might b wrong but good luck anyhow
> *


he said he'll match the paint perfct or i dont have to pay. 

he's good. 

I wana keep as much possible original, it's a 44k car


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

YESSUR ...DONE BY ME


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Nov 12 2006, 04:40 PM~6552814
> *SOME STUFF FOR SALE
> 
> LOWRIDER BIKE ALL CHROME BLACK SEAT AND MOST OF THE PARTS TWISTED STEERING WHEEL ECT....
> ...



Damn i used 2 fuck around with those cars all the time....they become a pain in the ass....ever seen what happens when the battery comes off the car while ur driving it....lol :angry:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Anyone have a cutlass or regal door for sale Driver side


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 9 2006, 10:54 PM~6539677
> *producer looking for 6 lowriders for an upcoming THE GAME video shoot one convertible all cars must have hydraulics EMAIL pictures to [email protected] leave name and number . the video shoot is this monday coming up on SUNSET STRIP AND 86 . i believe is at a citgo gas station from 6pm till about 2am
> *


where exactly is the video shoot fot the games video gonna be at


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 02:05 AM~6556764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FUCKIN MAD PROS CUZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SHIT HOWS SCHOOL UP THERE...I KNOW YOU MOST MISS THE 305 CUZ I HEARD IT BE MAD COLD OVER THERE


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 13 2006, 10:25 AM~6558090
> *DAMN FUCKIN MAD PROS CUZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SHIT HOWS SCHOOL UP THERE...I KNOW YOU MOST MISS THE 305 CUZ I HEARD IT BE MAD COLD OVER THERE
> *


thanks man..schools the shit but the cold makes stay home so i juss draw and shit now lol


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 05:05 AM~6556764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dem shits tight work big dawg keep up the good work u can make money doin that shit ever thought about doin tatts? looks like u got wut it takes,ur halfway there


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Nov 11 2006, 06:34 PM~6548398
> *<<<<< got tvs 4 sale 12" widescreen flip-down,2 6" headrest or c-pillar mount,also got 2 clarion 7" widescreens no plugs,got a digital capacitor 1.5 farad,and some model cars i dont want no more let me know if u want any of this pm me ill hit u up with info and pix and price evrything cheap
> *


still got all this hit everything works great and i got pix lmk


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 02:05 AM~6556764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work keep at at it homie hard work pays off


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 11:23 AM~6558554
> *thanks man..schools the shit but the cold makes stay home so i juss draw and shit now lol
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS DOWG..WHAT TYPE OF AIRBRUSH GUN YOU USE???


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 13 2006, 11:45 AM~6558774
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS DOWG..WHAT TYPE OF AIRBRUSH GUN YOU USE???
> *


thats pen..no air brush


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

REAL NICE!!


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

those shoes came our nice mad props!...dam if i only had a camera...i have a pair of white n blue vans done with the smurfs on em =]


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Ye those vans are nice as hell and yea about the gas cars there fun as hellll but every time u run them something allways breaks


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

<<<< tvs holla


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

looking for a 15 or 20 inch flip the bigger the better


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

EBAY


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Have 2 4 ton full stacks ( yellow).. willing to trade for some 16 or 18 inch pistons..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Have 2 4 ton full stacks ( yellow).. willing to trade for some 16 or 18 inch pistons..


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yp guys i need sum one to weld some air ride brackets for me, let me know if ne1 can help me out


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

*LOOKING FOR A REGAL OR CUTTY DRIVER SIDE DOOR ASAP HIT ME UP*


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

best of both worlds mystik styles :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 03:17 AM~6556802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Didnt know your were going to art school???


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 13 2006, 09:57 PM~6562850
> *I Didnt know your were going to art school???
> *


no not art school im in wyo tech that i juss felt like doing got bored last nite so i hit them up


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

oops =o double post.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Got these... 17" strandard stamped D's , w 5 lug universal adapters.. Lookin to trade for double-din IN dash TV/headunit/nav


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THE WHEELS????? i want real comments don't hold back for real


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I LIKE THE D'S AND VOGUES BETTER.CAR IS HOT THOUGH


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

It looks good homie. The other wheels are more OG lookin. Bt these comliment it nice.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 9 2006, 10:54 PM~6539677
> *producer looking for 6 lowriders for an upcoming THE GAME video shoot one convertible all cars must have hydraulics EMAIL pictures to [email protected] leave name and number . the video shoot is this monday coming up on SUNSET STRIP AND 86 . i believe is at a citgo gas station from 6pm till about 2am
> *


u sure that was yesterday..just got off the phone with sum-1 and they said he's in N.Y. for the release of his album 2day...he knew nothin bout it....unless its a different day


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

damn O, you really stepped your game up this time... look at that driveway lol. 17 inches is too small for the caprice i think. it needs some 22inch stamps :x


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 01:01 PM~6565841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eh.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

got my fleet last night.. now has powerballs reinforced arches and ears and extended a arms looks tight ill post sum piks tonight


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 02:17 AM~6556802
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u can tell u have no friends up there....lol.......just fukin wit u...they look real good doggie dogg..hit me up when u bak in town

holla!
:biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 12:01 PM~6558854
> *thats pen..no air brush
> *


 damn!!!!!!!!!!you got skills cuzo cuz im all wayz seeing ppl say they used a airbrush gun to do that you feel me....how long you goon be down there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

LOOKS BETTER WITH THE SPOKES. IF YOUR GOING FACE WHEELS, IT GOT TO BE DUB BELLAGIOS


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

clean presidential


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Clean car lol


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Nov 14 2006, 05:08 PM~6567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS A BUCKET :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

That Donk will look good on any DUB Wheel or Any Staggered 22's with the skirt like Asanti, GFG, HRE, ETc ETc...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Build a Nasty Runner on that DONK!....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

what motor does it have?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Nov 14 2006, 02:54 PM~6567373
> *u can tell u have no friends up there....lol.......just fukin wit u...they look real good doggie dogg..hit me up when u bak in town
> 
> holla!
> ...


im in town next weeknd and then i come bak up  ....and the friend thing ***** theres absolutely nothinn to do up here


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 14 2006, 03:11 PM~6567492
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!you got skills cuzo cuz im all wayz seeing ppl say they used a airbrush gun to do that you feel me....how long you goon be down there?
> *


til june next year :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Nov 14 2006, 05:08 PM~6567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS HOMIE...LOOKING REAL CLEAN...NICE TO SEE THESE TC'S ON LIL RIMS...IF U NEED ANY HELP WITH THE TC HIT ME UP IM NOT LIKE SUM COCKY ASS NIGASS WITH NEW MODEL TOWNCAR AND LIL RIMS TIGHTWORK :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 14 2006, 06:38 PM~6568966
> *til june next year :angry:
> *


what it do big purple :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Nov 14 2006, 04:08 PM~6567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Nov 14 2006, 09:04 PM~6570205
> *PROPS HOMIE...LOOKING REAL CLEAN...NICE TO SEE THESE TC'S ON LIL RIMS...IF U NEED ANY HELP WITH THE TC HIT ME UP IM NOT LIKE SUM COCKY ASS NIGASS WITH NEW MODEL TOWNCAR AND LIL RIMS TIGHTWORK :biggrin:
> *


que bola tito


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 14 2006, 05:45 PM~6568537
> *what motor does it have?
> *


350 small block


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Nov 14 2006, 06:08 PM~6567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i kno it's hard in FL.... but that shit would be even cleaner w/o the tints..

love it already tho :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I JUST CAM ACROSS THIS SITE SO I JUST WANTED TO LET ALL YALL BOYZ KNOW ABOUT IT www.305carcustoms.com


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 14 2006, 06:38 PM~6568966
> *til june next year :angry:
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT SUCK'S!!!!!!DAMN MAN YOU JUST GAVE ME SOME FUCKIN *MOTIVATION* SEEING HOW YOU DID THAM VANS WITH ONLY A FUCKIN PAN!!!!I WANT UP TO WALMART TONIGHT AN COPED A NEW DRAWING PAD WITH PANS A ***** ABOUT TO START TAGING SHIT AGAIN BACK LIKE HOW I USE!!!THANKS FOR *MOTIVATION* CUZO


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 14 2006, 09:11 PM~6570250
> *what it do big purple :biggrin:
> *


what up bitch lol...imma see yall next week


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

good mornin miami =E

hopefully i should get my 90 back tomorrow..get it ready over the weekend, and sell it quick so i can fix the mark VI, back and bettter than ever.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 14 2006, 10:20 AM~6564755
> *Got these... 17" strandard stamped D's , w 5 lug universal adapters.. Lookin to trade for double-din IN dash TV/headunit/nav
> 
> 
> ...


anyone


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT... THANKS FOR THE PROPS JUST A LIL MORE TO DO AND IM DONE FOR THE REST OF THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 15 2006, 02:06 AM~6571584
> *what up bitch lol...imma see yall next week
> *


Str8 Up Funna have a barBcue so U can come thorugh wit every1 else homie


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Nov 15 2006, 10:20 AM~6573496
> *Str8 Up Funna have a barBcue so U can come thorugh wit every1 else homie
> *


what day is it?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

WHOS RIDING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 02:14 PM~6565928
> *WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THE WHEELS????? i want real comments don't hold back for real
> *


PUT SOME 28'' :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 15 2006, 12:27 PM~6573518
> *what day is it?
> *


This Sat. and Next Sat.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Nov 15 2006, 01:39 PM~6573597
> *This Sat. and Next Sat.
> *


THIS SATURDAY


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

my 95 fleet just got the a arms extended diff. reinforced ears reinforced and arches got hids alpine indash 2 15 inch kicker l7s and the house grill
































im going to get better pics in the day but let me know whatcha think its my dailly


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 03:05 AM~6556764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like the art work alot, but just got to say no to vans :nono:

hit me up about doing some forces though


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Nov 15 2006, 09:31 PM~6577134
> *I like the art work alot, but just got to say no to vans  :nono:
> 
> hit me up about doing some forces though
> *


MAN THAT SHIT IS COMING HOMIE, BETTER GET USED TO IT, FUCKING SKATER SHOES ARE SOME OF THE MOST COMFORTABLE SHOES OUT THERE


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Nov 15 2006, 10:40 PM~6577579
> *MAN THAT SHIT IS COMING HOMIE, BETTER GET USED TO IT, FUCKING SKATER SHOES ARE SOME OF THE MOST COMFORTABLE SHOES OUT THERE
> *


1 time 4 that.. i already got mine ordered..ha ha


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

does ne 1 know how 2 weld, or knows sum 1 that does. i need my brackets welded


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

any body looking for a ls monte for a project ... send me a pm


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 16 2006, 08:18 AM~6580096
> *does ne 1 know how 2 weld, or knows sum 1 that does. i need my brackets welded
> *


call phil from s.i.c. cars.....pm me if u want the #


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Nov 15 2006, 09:40 PM~6577579
> *MAN THAT SHIT IS COMING HOMIE, BETTER GET USED TO IT, FUCKING SKATER SHOES ARE SOME OF THE MOST COMFORTABLE SHOES OUT THERE
> *


lol

i had to special order some cause they were sold out in every fucken single mall... (the all black vans) :angry: 


and marcos them shits look tyte....


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

: :


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 13 2006, 03:05 AM~6556764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those things are nice what do you write


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Nov 16 2006, 06:36 PM~6584300
> *those things are nice what do you write
> *


thanks...wut u mean wat do i write?


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 16 2006, 07:40 PM~6584322
> *thanks...wut u mean wat do i write?
> *


do you tag or do graffiti


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Nov 16 2006, 06:44 PM~6584346
> *do you tag or do graffiti
> *


i used too bak in middle school got caught twice so i stopped all that shit


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 16 2006, 06:45 PM~6584358
> *i used too bak in middle school got cought twice so i stopped all that shit
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 16 2006, 07:45 PM~6584358
> *i used too bak in middle school got cought twice so i stopped all that shit
> *


your drawing still looks like you do its tigth


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Nov 16 2006, 06:50 PM~6584391
> *your drawing still looks like you do its tigth
> *


lol i got lucky they let me slide both times


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Nov 16 2006, 06:50 PM~6584391
> *your drawing still looks like you do its tigth
> *


x2...your shits nice purp..


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 16 2006, 07:53 PM~6584408
> *lol i got lucky they let me slide both times
> *


YEAH YOU DID I WENT TO TAKE PICS OF SOME THINGS THAT I PAINTED AND THEY RAIDED THE PLACE BUT THEY ONLY CHARGED ME WITH TRASPASSING


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

de pinga i love miami


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: 2003TownCar,* DOUBLE-O*

sup y000


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Homies in homestead dont play those homies where gunning down them cops with ak's....ppl keep doing shit like this and are gun laws are going 2 get stricter...and its a damn shame that kid had 2 die like that


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Im not happy with what my homeboy did. But I am against POLICE Abusing people for no reason. . , and this isnt the first time they shoot cops. Theres alot of that shit going on but whateverONE TIME FOR MY HOMIE! 
R.I.P CHEVO


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 17 2006, 12:48 PM~6588166
> *Im not happy with what my homeboy did. But I am against POLICE  Abusing people for no reason. . , and this isnt the first time they shoot cops. Theres alot of that shit going on but whateverONE TIME FOR MY HOMIE!
> R.I.P CHEVO
> 
> ...



damn homie sorri 2 hear bout your boi RIP....cops do abuse there power sometimes...and sometimes they are just trying 2 do there job...and yea i heard bout all the shit thats going down in homestead...but what can anyone do, ppl are gonna do what they want


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 14 2006, 10:13 PM~6570275
> *que bola tito
> *


que bola E ... oye i need 2 drop off ma whip this next weekend to u so ya tu sabes!!!lol


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

any updates on the lowrider show this year??? if it's gonan be in Jan or feb (like last years)


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Feb.11 LRM Mia Apr.1 Tampa I saw it on the website the other day now it's not up, the 30 years anniversary tour.


_*Disclaimer*:_ Shows subject to change.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 17 2006, 09:40 AM~6588101
> *Homies in homestead dont play those homies where gunning down them cops with ak's....ppl keep doing shit like this and are gun laws are going 2 get stricter...and its a damn shame that kid had 2 die like that
> *


funny u talking bout that shit....i just bought this house last month down there off cambell dr....i havent moved yet and we were watchin that on the news....my wife was like wtf ... she started trippin but i told her whats the difference from where we at now....few blocks down carol city...few more blocks miami gardens and opa locka is right round the corner


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Welcome to Homestead..... where there aint shit to do do !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Nov 18 2006, 04:33 AM~6593635
> *Welcome to Homestead..... where there aint shit to do do !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol..ive heard that shit from a few people but its all good...ni99a got 3 kids and a wife so besides workin on my ride i really dont do shit...they got a movie theatre right round the corner so thats str8....ill be out there round the end of the month so if any-1 knows of a good job out there holla at me....lookin for something at least 12.00/hr. :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*yOO* whut they do whuts goin on this weekend i heard a video shoot today and a show on sunday anyone got the info on that?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Nov 18 2006, 04:33 AM~6593635
> *Welcome to Homestead..... where there aint shit to do do !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU THINK HOMESTEAD BAD... YOU SHOULD LIVE WHRE IM AT :angry:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

homestead iz da shyt reppin dat stead 2 da fullest uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one more before christmas pm me if interested


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

how much for the lac???


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 18 2006, 07:20 AM~6593785
> *lol..ive heard that shit from a few people but its all good...ni99a got 3 kids and a wife so besides workin on my ride i really dont do shit...they got a movie theatre right round the corner so thats str8....ill be out there round the end of the month so if any-1 knows of a good job out there holla at me....lookin for something at least 12.00/hr.  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good down here.. thats why you always see ****** from here ridin to all the hangouts when we can !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 18 2006, 04:58 PM~6595831
> *YOU THINK HOMESTEAD BAD... YOU SHOULD LIVE WHRE IM AT  :angry:
> *


Trust me homie, i've been in some boring ass places before...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Nov 18 2006, 07:33 AM~6593635
> *Welcome to Homestead..... where there aint shit to do do !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x1000000


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

brownstylez8, david, 
WUT UP *****


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 19 2006, 10:37 AM~6598515
> *brownstylez8, david,
> WUT UP *****
> *


biiiiiitch


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 19 2006, 01:38 PM~6598520
> *biiiiiitch
> *


WHERE YOU BEEN AT DAWG!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

LAYITLOW.COM the place to talk to a Homeboy!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 19 2006, 10:40 AM~6598529
> *WHERE YOU BEEN AT DAWG!
> *


cumputer was down 4 a minute *****


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

dam i miss seeing my shit


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

hey ***** we need to look for some more models bitch.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 19 2006, 10:46 AM~6598553
> *hey ***** we need to look for some more models bitch.
> *


4 sho


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 18 2006, 08:58 PM~6596624
> *one more before christmas pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


man those rims look familliar lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



























TTT


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

uffin: sup david nice ride lol uffin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 19 2006, 10:44 AM~6598544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CUZO YOU SOLD YOUR SHIT???CUZ THATS ONE OF THE CLEANS CADDYS IN THE GAME PIMP


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

nice caddy.. :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 19 2006, 12:49 PM~6598950
> *DAMN CUZO YOU SOLD YOUR SHIT???CUZ THATS ONE OF THE CLEANS CADDYS IN THE GAME PIMP
> *


haven't sold this one yet but is just chilling in da storage


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 19 2006, 12:43 PM~6598931
> *uffin: sup david nice ride lol uffin:
> *


wuz up mo


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

how bout them dolphins they tapped that ass today 24-20 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 19 2006, 01:44 PM~6599121
> *haven't sold this one yet but is just chilling in da storage
> *


OH OK PIMP JUST CHECKIN :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Jacksonville, Florida ROLLERTZONLY just painted :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 19 2006, 05:54 PM~6599673
> *Jacksonville, Florida ROLLERTZONLY just painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

any thing going on tonite? any ride outs or hang outs??


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Nov 19 2006, 04:28 PM~6599870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its in our back yard now...from Miami to Tampa ...Rollerz handlin business!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Nov 15 2006, 09:40 PM~6577579
> *MAN THAT SHIT IS COMING HOMIE, BETTER GET USED TO IT, FUCKING SKATER SHOES ARE SOME OF THE MOST COMFORTABLE SHOES OUT THERE
> *


yea to bad they still ugly as fuck


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Nov 19 2006, 03:21 PM~6599254
> *how bout them dolphins they tapped that ass today 24-20 :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


yea to bad they about 4 games late , but oh well another year of just bad enough to not make the playoffs and just good enough to get a shitty draft pick


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Nov 19 2006, 10:21 PM~6601991
> *yea to bad they still ugly as fuck
> *


fuentes u suck :banghead:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Nov 18 2006, 07:33 AM~6593635
> *Welcome to Homestead..... where there aint shit to do do !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



nah if u ask me theres alot of shit 2 do in homestead just depends on what u like 2 do...u can ride dirt bikes and atv's...u got the gun range on mowry (you can catch me there every saturday afternoon....u got the keys around the corner....fishing aint 2 bad....and u got the homestead bitches


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Nov 20 2006, 01:24 AM~6602026
> *yea to bad they about 4 games late , but oh well another year of just bad enough to not make the playoffs and just good enough to get a shitty draft pick
> *



nah homie if by a miracle we win all the games left in the season we can make it 2 the playoffs...but id rather just lose and PRAY that we get a fuckin good draft pick..i have faith in my team (just not the hurricanes..until they get rid of that cancer called Larry coker)


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Nov 20 2006, 12:21 AM~6601991
> *yea to bad they still ugly as fuck
> *


 :uh: OPINIONS ARE LIKE ASHOLES :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Nov 20 2006, 07:59 AM~6603425
> *:uh: OPINIONS ARE LIKE ASHOLES :uh:
> *


everybody has one and they all stink!!!!!! we must be some bored ass muthafuckers talking about some shoes on this shit


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Nov 18 2006, 04:33 AM~6593635
> *Welcome to Homestead..... where there aint shit to do do !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Everybody claiming Mia 305 the bottom,guess what? Now you can really say I live in the Dirty, Dirty, home of the bean fields,dope holes and slutty ho's  :roflmao: :thumbsup: And for those who like it I love it! FUCUH8RS IV LIFE!!! :machinegun: :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Nov 19 2006, 10:21 PM~6601991
> *yea to bad they still ugly as fuck
> *


x2
















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

TO EACH ITS OWN ....u not the ones wearing em







:machinegun:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

IMO i think they look tight but w/e


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 20 2006, 12:15 AM~6602303
> *fuentes u suck :banghead:
> *


I know I know  , u still want me to get you them jordans or what??


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 20 2006, 02:22 PM~6605028
> *TO EACH ITS OWN ....u not the ones wearing em
> 
> 
> ...


i aint hating on the art work now, I think that shit is bad as fuck and would love for you to do some work on some REAL sneakers, I just think vans are fucking ugly. But whatever canvas you can find to show your talent homie, keep on it :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Nov 20 2006, 08:59 AM~6603425
> *:uh: OPINIONS ARE LIKE ASHOLES :uh:
> *


then dont ask for mine anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 20 2006, 08:41 AM~6603364
> *nah homie if by a miracle we win all the games left in the season we can make it 2 the playoffs...but id rather just lose and PRAY that we get a fuckin good draft pick..i have faith in my team (just not the hurricanes..until they get rid of that cancer called Larry coker)
> *


The canes are another mess all together...The problem is just more than Larry Coker.

Ask for the Dolphins, I would be surprised if you ever see Dante Cullpepper on the feild again for the Dolphins. IMO I think he was a huge mistake from the get and now that Harrington has 3 str8 wins, I think Dante's career in miami is over.

Ronnie Brown is becoming a dissapointment fast.

Jason Taylor is by far the MVP of the team.

and this is a lowrider forum so I wont say anymore about football...

does anyone go out to Frudddruckers on monday night??


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

YEA I JUST CAME BACK FROM FUDDRUCKERS...ITS ALRIGHT...80% RICEBURNERS LOL BUT STILL SAW ROLLIN CC OUT THERE AND A COUPLE OF MYSTIK STYLES MEMBERS REPPING


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Nov 20 2006, 10:11 PM~6607398
> *then dont ask for mine anymore  :thumbsup:
> *


  wut it do mike


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Nov 20 2006, 10:59 PM~6608162
> *  wut it do mike
> *


not a fuckin thing man, stackin money wit my eyes open for a clean project


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Nov 20 2006, 11:37 PM~6608888
> * stackin money wit my eyes open for a clean project
> *


 uffin: i think i found something you might like.... in your price range too.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Nov 20 2006, 11:15 PM~6607435
> *The canes are another mess all together...The problem is just more than Larry Coker.
> 
> Ask for the Dolphins, I would be surprised if you ever see Dante Cullpepper on the feild again for the Dolphins.  IMO I think he was a huge mistake from the get and now that Harrington has 3 str8 wins, I think Dante's career in miami is over.
> ...


although i rather see harrington stay on the field, i have a feeling dante's gonna be brought bak out, he has to much experience and sinse many say his sacks were the fault of the o-line (i dont agree), he'll be bak. 

ronnie brown was never amazing, but hes not horrible, hes just inconsistent. plus the vikings defence was doin good.

jason taylors the man lol.

lowrider forum, but a miami topic. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo what happend last night, some one from rollin cc got a flat infront of hml in ther truck, i hope everythins ok?!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 10:21 AM~6609746
> *yo what happend last night, some one from rollin cc got a flat infront of hml in ther truck, i hope everythins ok?!
> *



who from hialeah has a truck besides frutloop and the orange nissan???


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

no idea...it look like a daily with a rollin sticker...haulin a small bob cat kinda shit...

the truck had a rollin sticker on it...well atleast what i saw...unless my ass be seein shit


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 21 2006, 11:19 AM~6609960
> *no idea...it look like a daily with a rollin sticker...haulin a small bob cat kinda shit...
> 
> the truck had a rollin sticker on it...well atleast what i saw...unless my ass be seein shit
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6558898 :0


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2006, 03:37 PM~6611430
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6558898 :0
> *


wtf u tryna do? lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT!..........lol


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS CADDY???DID HE SALE IT???


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

WRONG PIC YALL BOYZ IM TALKING ABOUT THIS CADDY


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm going back to Ft.Lauderdale next month so I wanted to know where are the hot lowirder spot and cruise nights around Dale and Dade.
Any info is very appreciated, thank you.
CJ


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 21 2006, 05:39 PM~6613400
> *WRONG PIC YALL BOYZ IM TALKING ABOUT THIS CADDY
> 
> 
> ...




STILL GOT IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Nov 22 2006, 08:14 AM~6616873
> *STILL GOT IT HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


OH OK THAN THATS KOOL CUZ I WAS THINKING YOU MOVED TO CAIL CUZ YOUR ALL WAYZ OVER THERE


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

4-sale

2 pioneer premier 12's in a box 
750 Watt pioneer amp
kenwood d face cd player
2 pioneer 6.25 speakers

everything $250.00 obo

pm me for more info...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

yo big ivan where you at ni99a!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

4 sale 6500 or best offer


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i dunno i really never read these things but sum1 sent me this on myspace & it is so true lol...

You Know When You're SPANISH When..... 
You put your clean pots in the oven for storage 
Your mother keeps a can full of recycled cooking oil 
on or near the stove 
Your relatives take photos and videos at a wake. 
You have to say "bendicion" to your grandmother / 
mother / aunts when you come in and before you leave 
Your grandma's couch is covered in plastic even though 
it's older than you 
You call all cereal "con flay" 
You call any sneaker "tenis" 
You can't leave a party without taking home a plate of 
food 
Your grandma makes you put on slippers because walking 
around barefooted will make you get sick 
You need that piece of cake before you leave the party 
You found out about a Saturday party on Wednesday 
"La Correa" or "La Chancla" were used to discipline 
you 
You have those huge wooden spoons on the wall 
The biggest pot in the house is burned from all the 
rice cooked in it 
You blast the music at 8am to clean the house on a 
Saturday 
The whole family gathers around and stands still in 
front of the video camera at a wedding, baptism, or birthday party and just smiles like its a regular camera. 
You set up a "hamaca" whenever your family goes to the 
park 
You are older than one of your uncles or aunts 
Your Mom has two sets of dishes and bed sheets: One 
for everyday use and the other for "cuando llege visita" 
Your mother keeps the rice in a big green soda-cracker 
can and instead of a scoop inside , it`s a tea cup with a broken 
handle 
You go to a birthday party and your friends that 
couldn't go are asking you to bring them back some food 
Your mom / tia / abuelita has a ceramic elephant on 
the living room table 
Your favorite dish is pegao 
You have an aunt who sells pasteles on the side 
It could be 100 degrees outside and your mom is 
cooking pernil inside in the oven. 
You put "kachup" on white rice and pasteles 
Pass this on 2 all ur spanish friends IF U PROUD TO BE LATINO


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Nov 21 2006, 09:04 PM~6613553
> *I'm going back to Ft.Lauderdale next month so I wanted to know where are the hot lowirder spot and cruise nights around Dale and Dade.
> Any info is very appreciated, thank you.
> CJ
> *


Any body? :dunno:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Feb. 11
Miami
Miami Dade County Fair & Expo*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mar. 4
Phoenix Arizona
Expo & State Fair



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Apr. 1
Tampa
Florida State Fairgrounds*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Apr. 15
San Bernardino
National Orange Show



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


June 3
San Diego
QualComm Stadium



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


July 8
Denver
Denver Coliseum



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


July 22
Houston
Reliant Arena



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Aug. 5
Portland
Portland Expo Center



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Aug. 26
San Mateo
San Mateo County Expo Center



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oct. 7
Las Vegas
Cashman Center


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Nov 23 2006, 10:07 AM~6623291
> *i dunno i really never read these things but sum1 sent me this on myspace & it is so true lol...
> 
> You Know When You're SPANISH When.....
> ...


I think that summarized all of us or at least most of us. LOL

Hey bear when u bought ur coupe it was burgundy w/ white top?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 23 2006, 04:35 PM~6625621
> *I think that summarized all of us or at least most of us. LOL
> 
> Hey bear when u bought ur coupe it was burgundy w/ white top?
> *



i got the way it is now but the old owner told me it was burgundy with the white top


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

happy turkey day 2 every 1 n all clubs i hope every 1 got a pussy 2 stuff tonight lol peace............... uffin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

whoz goin 2 da car show on sunday by 8th st ???????????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 24 2006, 03:30 AM~6627714
> *whoz goin 2 da car show on sunday by 8th st ???????????
> *



yo Mo...send me a pm with ur number i need 2 holla at u


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 24 2006, 02:30 AM~6627714
> *whoz goin 2 da car show on sunday by 8th st ???????????
> *


 what show? more info


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

http://splstats.com/modules.php?name=Forum...pic&p=1286#1286
whoz goin ??????????


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 23 2006, 12:28 AM~6621961
> *yo big ivan where you at ni99a!!!!
> *


Here ***** hiding out like Bin Laden for like a couple of days now...
Sick as fuck :barf: since the day before thanksgiving...
But I feel alot better know...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 24 2006, 08:56 PM~6631535
> *Here ***** hiding out like Bin Laden for like a couple of days now...
> Sick as fuck :barf: since the day before thanksgiving...
> But I feel alot better know...
> *


suck it up your a man :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 24 2006, 09:59 PM~6631553
> *suck it up your a man :biggrin:
> *


You alway's got to start.


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

1973 impala for sale needs engine located in Miami, $2000
picture


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Nov 24 2006, 09:26 PM~6631738
> *1973 impala for sale needs engine located in Miami, $2000
> picture
> *


Anymore Pics??


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

is that the same 73 thats been in the autotrader for a while now???


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 24 2006, 11:12 PM~6632271
> *is that the same 73 thats been in the autotrader for a while now???
> *


Yup it is...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

wonder why it hasn't sold yet???Does it have alot of rust???anymore pics???


----------



## Lil Ghost (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I jus threw these on ebay. My reserve is much lower than the buy it now. I jus threw that up there in case somebody wanted em real bad =D

Check em out










17" Center gold datyons on EBAY


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Tight work " E " , nice roadmaster Dirty...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Nov 25 2006, 07:36 AM~6632977
> *Tight work " E " , nice roadmaster Dirty...... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

send me your email address to send you more pictures of the 73 impala


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Nov 25 2006, 10:16 AM~6633031
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


any plans to get it striped, leafed or etched?


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Nov 23 2006, 06:47 PM~6625651
> *i got the way it is now but the old owner told me it was burgundy with the white top
> *


Who u bought it off of, tha brazilian chico? I'm askin bcuz dat was my ride originally, click my s/n & check my posts so u can c wat i did 2 to it, clean ride, u got tha gutts in it yet?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> ANOTHER LOWLYFE CADDY SITTING ON THEM BIG HUB DAYTONS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up big o


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

oh shit look whos here 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DANNY305, blvd ace miami, Mar424, DOUBLE-O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

url=http://www.imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/quote]

what they do fool!!!!! i heard about the 2door but that's all i'm going to say


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 26 2006, 01:27 AM~6637458
> *Who u bought it off of, tha brazilian chico? I'm askin bcuz dat was my ride originally, click my s/n & check my posts so u can c wat i did 2 to it, clean ride, u got tha gutts in it yet?
> *


i knew it belonged to a few ppl , my homeboy phil from SIC , jerry , u 

yea it has 90 double pillow guts in it i just need a rug tho other than that its all there


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 26 2006, 01:27 AM~6637458
> *Who u bought it off of, tha brazilian chico? I'm askin bcuz dat was my ride originally, click my s/n & check my posts so u can c wat i did 2 to it, clean ride, u got tha gutts in it yet?
> *


i just saw it now , it looked nice az fuck ready for work


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

: : : :around:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Nov 26 2006, 12:47 PM~6638527
> *i just saw it now , it looked nice az fuck ready for work
> *


Yuh yuh, hope 2 c it do big thangs out hea, good luck w/ tha build. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Do anybody got the # to Reds miami


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Nov 27 2006, 01:09 AM~6643239
> *Do anybody got the # to Reds miami
> *


305-get -fukd :biggrin: 

on the real it 305-696-9990


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 27 2006, 05:38 AM~6643721
> *305-get -fukd  :biggrin:
> 
> on the real it 305-696-9990
> *


R they a ripoff r do they work suck


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

selling my 22s Status Godfathers with BRAND NEW pirelli tires,both rims and tires havent been rolled more then 300 miles $2400 obo possible trades


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My homeboy has a 96 Grey on Grey Fleetwood with sun roof $3000 hit me up for more info.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

still got this for 80 bucks


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT this shit is dead


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Nov 27 2006, 04:11 PM~6645777
> *selling my 22s Status Godfathers with BRAND NEW pirelli tires,both rims and tires havent been rolled more then 300 miles $2400 obo possible trades
> 
> 
> ...


takin the 22's off the impala what u gonna put 13s?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Adjustable uppers gave me mad lockup, but it killed my tranny... lowers goin in soon and telescopic shaft (look at my frame, totally stock, it's a TANK!)


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN IVAN SUKS TO BE YOU HOMIE FEEL BETTER AND HOLLA AT YA BOI. BASKETBAL SEASON IS HERE. MY SHOULDER IS ALMOST THERE, BUT AMA STILL DONK ON YOU AND BIG ASS VINNY!! LOL :nono: :worship:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Nov 27 2006, 04:23 PM~6645857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where in miami you at?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 28 2006, 01:59 AM~6649648
> *DAMN IVAN SUKS TO BE YOU HOMIE FEEL BETTER AND HOLLA AT YA BOI. BASKETBAL SEASON IS HERE. MY SHOULDER IS ALMOST THERE, BUT AMA STILL DONK ON YOU AND BIG ASS VINNY!! LOL :nono:  :worship:
> *



***** IM WAITING.....yo pm ur number i need 2 holla at u


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Nov 28 2006, 05:49 AM~6650637
> *where in miami you at?
> *


pm sent Next to Miami High


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 27 2006, 09:41 PM~6649024
> *takin the 22's off the impala what u gonna put 13s?
> *


Dont know yet.... right now its on white walls cuz i went to Daytona this past weekend


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Nov 28 2006, 04:26 PM~6652877
> *Dont know yet.... right now its on white walls cuz i went to Daytona this past weekend
> *



my father in law went 2...he sold his gto for a shit load of money....ill post pictures of the chevys he picked up... *THEY ARE BAD AZZ FUC*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 28 2006, 01:43 PM~6653002
> *my father in law went 2...he sold his gto for a shit load of money....ill post pictures of the chevys he picked up... THEY ARE BAD AZZ FUC
> *


str8 it was tight as fuk up there


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got my lowrider bike and gas RC and 22z will to trade... HIT ME UP


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

FOR SALEEE !! 15 inch flip down $250 pm me if interested...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Nov 25 2006, 05:36 AM~6632977
> *Tight work " E " , nice roadmaster Dirty...... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dawg


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 24 2006, 09:19 PM~6631683
> *You alway's got to start.
> *


you no me :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 28 2006, 11:11 PM~6656782
> *you no me :biggrin:
> *


its "know" not no, YOU DUMB FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Late night project for the coming MIAMI show. Hosted and Produced in HOMESTEAD by dem LOW LYFE MUDAFUKAZ.  








































DOING THEM LATE NIGHTS! BUT THIS IS HOW WE DO!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 29 2006, 10:21 AM~6659410
> * Late night project for the coming MIAMI show. Hosted and Produced in HOMESTEAD by dem LOW LYFE MUDAFUKAZ.
> 
> 
> ...


waht it do see yall boys pullin an all nighter thats the only way  Cant wait to see the finished product.I see yall L.L. Boys puttin it down ! Holla.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanx Homie, were just putting it down for DA BOTTOM! YA tu saaabes. Just Like the rest of MIAMI doing the DAMN THING. FO SHO!


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 29 2006, 12:21 PM~6659410
> * Late night project for the coming MIAMI show. Hosted and Produced in HOMESTEAD by dem LOW LYFE MUDAFUKAZ.
> 
> 
> ...


MIAMI SHOW IS GOING TO BE A CADDY FEST :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: THE REAL TOYS


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

brownstylez8, IN YA MOUF
ZUP


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Nov 27 2006, 05:11 PM~6645777
> *selling my 22s Status Godfathers with BRAND NEW pirelli tires,both rims and tires havent been rolled more then 300 miles $2400 obo possible trades
> 
> 
> ...



I got the same ones. About a year old though. Ive been trying to sell them. two tires brand new. the other two a yr old. 

$1000. takes em


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 29 2006, 01:52 PM~6659663
> *Thanx Homie, were just putting it down for DA BOTTOM! YA tu saaabes. Just Like the rest of MIAMI doing the DAMN THING. FO SHO!
> *



Lowlyfe boys doin the damn thing...Miami's lowrider scene is coming out hard


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

PAGE 420  :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Nov 28 2006, 08:21 PM~6655842
> *FOR SALEEE !! 15 inch flip down $250 pm me if interested...
> *


pm sent


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ye the tires on those 22s are BRAND NEW with the thread hairs still on them


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Nov 29 2006, 10:55 AM~6659678
> *MIAMI SHOW IS GOING TO BE A CADDY FEST :biggrin:
> *


  
fuck yea!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

*WORLD FANTASY CC IS HAVING THERE FIRST MEETING ON DEC.1 THIS FRIDAY ON KEY BISCAYNE NEXT TO THE SEAQUARIUM AT 8 ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO COME IS WELCOME WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/car_show/ve...egistration.pdf 

king of the street show is going to be at boomers now


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2006, 09:22 PM~6662971
> *http://www.kingofthestreet.com/car_show/ve...egistration.pdf
> 
> king of the street show is going to be at boomers now
> *


ño from the stadium to boomers i wonder what happened :uh: 

hopefully theres gonna still be alot of cars.


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

I THINK MIA SHOW '07 & '08 IS GONNA BE GOOD  

I SEE MORE '13 & '14 COMIN AROUND .


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Nov 29 2006, 07:32 PM~6663019
> *  I THINK MIA SHOW '07 & '08 IS GONNA BE GOOD
> 
> I SEE MORE '13 & '14 COMIN AROUND .
> *


4 sure


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2006, 07:22 PM~6662971
> *http://www.kingofthestreet.com/car_show/ve...egistration.pdf
> 
> king of the street show is going to be at boomers now
> *


my whole club will be there


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo whats up guys, well did any one go tothe last carshowking car show on s.w. 8th street. well all i got 2 sya is that shit is a joke. how are you going to give a green escort with stickers best of show over gucci's expedition. that the orange expedition in our club rollin. i think that is messed up. and on top of the the judging is a joke. u got kids walking around judging cars. then people wonder why no1 goes to any of these local show's. tell me what you guys think


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i think there wasn't enough pre-registered cars to have it at the stadium plus is too close to christmas for people to drive out of state for a car show .


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2006, 07:45 PM~6663101
> *i think there wasn't enough pre-registered cars to have it at the stadium plus is too close to christmas for people to drive out of state for a car show .
> *


THATS WHAT I BEEN HEARING FROM ALOT OF PEOPLE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Nov 29 2006, 07:32 PM~6663019
> *  I THINK MIA SHOW '07 & '08 IS GONNA BE GOOD
> 
> I SEE MORE '13 & '14 COMIN AROUND .
> *


YOU ANT THE ONLY ONE CUZ I SEEN 2 CLEAN REGAL POSTED AT CAROL MART FLEE MARKET ON 13"S LAST WEEK AN THAT WAS THE FIRST IN A VARY LONG TIME.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 29 2006, 11:16 AM~6659792
> *brownstylez8, IN YA MOUF
> ZUP
> *


what it is homie!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIRD ANNUAL STRICTLY BUSINESS car & bike show this saturday starts at 10am no registration fee CASH PRIZES AND TROPHIES . SEMINOLE RESERVATION 3090 NW 63RD AVE . HOLLYWOOD FL . AND BEST OF ALL FREE FOOD!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

ANYBODY SELLING ANY 14'S WITH TIRES IF 2 OF THEM ARE 14X6 AND 2 14X7 EVEN BETTER LET ME KNOW THANKS CAN BE ALL BLACK,CHROME, OR GOLD W/E


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2006, 09:58 PM~6663993
> *THIRD ANNUAL STRICTLY BUSINESS car & bike show this saturday starts at 10am no registration fee CASH PRIZES AND TROPHIES . SEMINOLE RESERVATION  3090 NW 63RD AVE . HOLLYWOOD FL .  AND BEST OF ALL FREE FOOD!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I went last year i had a good time and they were giving out alot of money


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn i cant wait till im done with the lac i wanna start taking that ho to shows :biggrin: but for now needs alot of work


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Nov 29 2006, 10:55 AM~6659678
> *MIAMI SHOW IS GOING TO BE A CADDY FEST :biggrin:
> *


If ya didnt know now ya know MIA holdin schit down for the 07 Yall knowwwwwww you seeee it  Les Get It. If yall like I loveitcountin 100's off table 20's off the flo whip parked outside cuz im stuntin in the Low cause we love it Yeaaaaa!! Mia 305 coming wit da gangsta schit for Feb 07 get at da dirty south The Big H dats right Homestead :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 29 2006, 10:40 PM~6663074
> *yo whats up guys, well did any one go tothe last carshowking car show on s.w. 8th street. well all i got 2 sya is that shit is a joke. how are you going to give a green escort with stickers best of show over gucci's expedition. that the orange expedition in our club rollin. i think that is messed up. and on top of the the judging is a joke. u got kids walking around judging cars. then people wonder why no1 goes to any of these local show's. tell me what you guys think
> *




Which show on 8st?????where???........Damn i guess i didnt get 2 go cause i missed the last meeting....but hes right alot of these fucking shows has MOJONES walking around and judging and there a fuckin joke alot of the time they give the trophies to there homies who enter there cars in the show...i never saw the other car but i guess thats a fuckin joke....NOW WE CAN PROBABLY SAY MOST OF ROLLIN WONT BE ENTERING THERE CARS IN THOSE BS SHOWS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn i missed last meetin too...i thought it was the 1st saturday but it was the 2nd.... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 30 2006, 10:44 AM~6665619
> *damn i missed last meetin too...i thought it was the 1st saturday but it was the 2nd.... :biggrin:
> *



nah homie the 1st saturday is the car show at fudruckers


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 30 2006, 01:07 AM~6664039
> *ANYBODY SELLING ANY 14'S WITH TIRES IF 2 OF THEM ARE 14X6 AND 2 14X7 EVEN BETTER LET ME KNOW THANKS CAN BE ALL BLACK,CHROME, OR GOLD W/E
> *


Im considering in selling some like that but with charcoal spokes. let me know


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 30 2006, 10:21 AM~6665539
> *Which show on 8st?????where???........Damn i guess i didnt get 2 go cause i missed the last meeting....but hes right alot of these fucking shows has MOJONES walking around and judging and there a fuckin joke alot of the time they give the trophies to there homies who enter there cars in the show...i never saw the other car but i guess thats a fuckin joke....NOW WE CAN PROBABLY SAY MOST OF ROLLIN WONT BE ENTERING THERE CARS IN THOSE BS SHOWS
> *


I 2nd that. I got invites and everything to that car show and one of our club member who entered in the bass contest, fucked up and put a song that he didnt want and the judge just acted like (fuck that shit, have your song ready and if wanted to retry pay 10$, so homeboy did, but shit i sure know that i wont be going out to support shows with judges or people that made it happen act like that, fk that. But its good to see everybody try and support these things, just it would be better if we didnt have such people act like this.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

dat show on 8th st wuz a peice of shytttttttt waste of fukin time if u ask me ................


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THE WHEELS AND IF U CAN PUT UP A PIC?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

DOES SOMEONE HAVE BLACK DISHES 14X6 AND 14X7 ON A LAC THAT THEY WANTED TO SELL?????


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

all i know is that was not right, i dont see how that green escort could get best of show over the expedition, all i know is that they gave him a trophy for second place. and he ended up throwing that shit in front of everyone. all i know it will be the last time i'll go by one of their shows again


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 30 2006, 03:43 PM~6667447
> *all i know is that was not right, i dont see how that green escort could get best of show over the expedition, all i know is that they gave him a trophy for second place. and he ended up throwing that shit in front of everyone. all i know it will be the last time i'll go by one of their shows again
> *


damn man and no1 said anything? i kno its just a trophy but they basicly said an escort wit stickers was better den a gucci'd expedition. what show was that? like who was throwing it? so i kno not to ever go.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Its sad all this shit has 2 happened cause we try and get shows going and this how shit ends up alot of ppl are not gonna be motivated 2 go 2 these shows anymore


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

the people that thre it was car show king, it was last sunday


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i feel ya'll on that show...a couple of my members went out there and they told me the samething bout the judging.....the show b-4 this one on 27ave was the same shit...the yukon in my club got 2nd place best of show to a maxima on 22'z just cuz he had some big t.v.s molded in2 the back of hte front seats..meanwhile the yukon had a cadillac front conversion, cadillac tail lights, body dropped on bagz, custom trunk, chromed out motor, custom pearl blue paint oh yeah dont 4 get bout hte *custom salt water fish tank molded in the dash *:uh: 

but liek i tell them we go to those shows just to hangout and chill cuz there aint shit to do anymore....i give them props for at least trying...if we turn our back it will never get better....if we support them then mayb he get a staff of real judges. ive talked to the owner of c.s.k. and hes a cool cat just tryin to do something posative...if we give him our opinions nad suggestions then it might help out the judging situation.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 30 2006, 05:10 PM~6668168
> *i feel ya'll on that show...a couple of my members went out there and they told me the samething bout the judging.....the show b-4 this one on 27ave was the same shit...the yukon in my club got 2nd place best of show to a maxima on 22'z just cuz he had some big t.v.s molded in2 the back of hte front seats..meanwhile the yukon had a cadillac front conversion, cadillac tail lights, body dropped on bagz, custom trunk, chromed out motor, custom pearl blue paint oh yeah dont 4 get bout hte custom salt water fish tank molded in the dash  :uh:
> 
> but liek i tell them we go to those shows just to hangout and chill cuz there aint shit to do anymore....i give them props for at least trying...if we turn our back it will never get better....if we support them then mayb he get a staff of real judges. ive talked to the owner of c.s.k. and hes a cool cat just tryin to do something posative...if we give him our opinions nad suggestions then it might help out the judging situation.
> *


I WRITE REALLY GOOD LETTERS GIVE ME AN EMAIL OR ADRESS SO I CAN ADRESS THE SITUATION


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

lOL :roflmao: THATS WHY NOBODY WANTS TO GO TO THEM SHOWS


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Nov 30 2006, 03:10 PM~6668631
> *lOL :roflmao:  THATS WHY NOBODY WANTS TO GO TO THEM SHOWS
> *


and what are u or any-1 doin to make it better????


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 30 2006, 02:15 PM~6668214
> *I WRITE REALLY GOOD LETTERS GIVE ME AN EMAIL OR ADRESS SO I CAN ADRESS THE SITUATION
> *


ill get u some info....i know hes on myspace and if u look at any of his flyers all his info is on there....email,website and phone #


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

DONDE ESTAN LAS CHIKAS? :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Yo str8clownincaddi. Hit me up I sent you a message


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 30 2006, 02:23 PM~6667337
> *DOES SOMEONE HAVE BLACK DISHES 14X6 AND 14X7 ON A LAC THAT THEY WANTED TO SELL?????
> *





slightly used 14x7 with black nips,hub and middle spokes. with tires. for sale at Bowtie Connection. $500 firm


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

dishes black??? if so you got a buyer


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

.....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

TTT WIT THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 30 2006, 07:21 PM~6669146
> *DONDE ESTAN LAS CHIKAS? :biggrin:
> *



all over miami...but especially miami-dade i just came from there and boy i tell u what....mad fine bitches


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check it out cash prizes and free food .

for more info call norman huggins 305 333 2861


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Any one looking for a Convertible rack for a g-body let me no.......








200.obo


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

yo was up u all bowtie south riding out tonight to fudrugters in kendall then to the grove hope to see u guys out there we leaving bowtie south at about 7.00


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Dec 2 2006, 02:45 PM~6680562
> *Any one looking for a Convertible rack for a g-body let me no.......
> 
> 
> ...


where u located at? ima call my boy i think he was lookin for 1


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 2 2006, 06:01 PM~6681160
> *yo was up u all bowtie south riding out tonight to fudrugters in kendall then to the grove hope to see u guys out there we leaving bowtie south at about 7.00
> *


where exactly is bowtie south located at? and at what time yall having that hangout at fuddruckers?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Dec 2 2006, 12:45 PM~6680562
> *Any one looking for a Convertible rack for a g-body let me no.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 and if anyone buys this i have more vert parts!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 1 2006, 03:06 PM~6675202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all i have to say is ya'll missed a good ass show free lunch at one and after tha show they had steak and ribs dinner no bullshit . 500 dollars for each first place in every class no matter what class it was


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

Any Lowriders attending to this event:

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mystik styles CC :biggrin:


----------



## THE FINAL RIDE (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 02:33 PM~2264096
> *ca agin
> *


like the paint job how did you get the flake to stand out like that???


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 3 2006, 10:14 AM~6684511
> *mystik styles CC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YALL BOYZ STAY PUSHIN CLEAN WHIPS :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

This will be ready for sale soon: Will have more info over the next few days....



> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 2 2006, 04:14 PM~6680909
> *Cleaned her up a bit....detailing interior tomorrow will post more pics.
> With Tint:
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

94 Roadmaster Lt-1... hauls ass... cold a/c.. CD PLayer ..blue velour int (pics coming after cleanup) Has avg mileage for yr, but runs great....not perfect outside, but very nice.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Ran into GANGSTABURBAN95 last nite on SoBe when i was out wit my Latina Cindy Crawford look a like haha.. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 3 2006, 03:05 PM~6685454
> *Ran into GANGSTABURBAN95 last nite on SoBe when i was out wit my Latina Cindy Crawford look a like haha.. :cheesy:
> *


 PICS?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

FOR SALE!!! 1993 LINCOLN TOWN CAR , NEW ENGINE & TRANNY , 3 CHROME SHOWTIME PUMPS ,6 BATTERY SET UP , ADEX DUMP , GUCCI INTERIOR , PIONEER RADIO 12" SPEAKER, CONTINENTAL KIT & RAG 

$3700



















PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 3 2006, 12:59 PM~6685181
> *DAMN YALL BOYZ STAY PUSHIN CLEAN WHIPS  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie ... heres another lil project :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2006, 04:10 PM~6685471
> *PICS?
> *


pics don't do justice

you'll have to take my word for it. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yeah that car show was


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 2 2006, 06:01 PM~6681160
> *yo was up u all bowtie south riding out tonight to fudrugters in kendall then to the grove hope to see u guys out there we leaving bowtie south at about 7.00
> *




Yea one time for the BOWTIE CONNECTION BOYS.....showing some support at the local events in fudruckers.....they brought out 99 problems....and hater proof...saw 99 problems for the 1st time pictures dont do this car justice....Freddy is cool ppls was telling me shit bout this car...alot of detail on a street car...its a cool place 2 chill (every 1st saturday of the month we should start riding out)....dont fuck it up like last time with all the bullshit and have this event cancelled...and besides florida state troopers post up to make sure it doesnt get out of hand


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Yall act like Broward aint got lowriders... pssh our pressure washing contractors are ridin' Daytons


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 3 2006, 11:03 PM~6688545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Coming out sweet homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 4 2006, 08:17 AM~6690155
> *Yall act like Broward aint got lowriders... pssh our pressure washing contractors are ridin' Daytons
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy and da real deal :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Some New Pics From them LOW LYFE MUDAFUKAZ. 
Come CHECK OUT THE FULL SLIDESHOW ON MYSPACE.
www.myspace.com/lowlyfecc


REPRESENTIN DA BOTTOM


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^random! lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 4 2006, 01:04 PM~6691779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol that shit had me crakin up with the lil whiteboi


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

SHOUT OUT TO HOMEBOY STEVE FOR LOOKING OUT ON THE LOWLYFE S10
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture235.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture231.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My homeboy is selling a chevy 350 off a 94 fleetwood with 50K original miles for 400 let me know if anyone is intrestead


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ANY PIX


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> <that shit is funny
> 
> :roflmao:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Whats up my LOW LYFE fellas, one time for you boys..... :thumbsup:


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 3 2006, 10:14 AM~6684511
> *mystik styles CC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


smediums jag lookin hard as fuk...was worth the long wait ::2 thumbs up::


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

JUST CAME BACK FROM THE FUDDRUCKERS HANGOUT....IT WAS OK TILL LOWLYFE SHOWED UP...MUCH PROPS 2 LOWLYFE BRINGIN DEM SICK ASS CARS 2 THE HANGOUT....WE NEED MORE LOW LOWS RIDING OUT!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck it cause i dont exist... i mean.... the name 'playtimes over' i havent had that for like 3 years now... :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

the champ iz here wuz up ***** wut u up 2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: creepin cutty, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

wassa dawg?! hows the ride??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 4 2006, 10:21 AM~6690699
> *Some New Pics From them LOW LYFE MUDAFUKAZ.
> Come CHECK OUT THE FULL SLIDESHOW ON MYSPACE.
> www.myspace.com/lowlyfecc
> ...


yall boyz keep doin the damn thang Hit up da Homestead Post show em waht it do Holla! :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 5 2006, 12:53 AM~6695205
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM THE FUDDRUCKERS HANGOUT....IT WAS OK TILL LOWLYFE SHOWED UP...MUCH PROPS 2 LOWLYFE BRINGIN DEM SICK ASS CARS 2 THE HANGOUT....WE NEED MORE LOW LOWS RIDING OUT!!!!
> *


Thanx To EVERYBODY that show us much love. Oh and try stopping by and say Hi. Were cool peeps :biggrin:. I saw a white Lincoln. NICE RIDE. 2007 will be a whole new higher step for FLORIDA and LOW LYFE . And we cant do it without The rest of you guys that keep The MIAMI scene Alive. As much props that we get WE GIVE IT BACK to yall. Thats just how we do. LOW LYFE MUDAFUKAZ


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

15 inch Eiger Vision flip down.. FOR SALE !! hit me up if interestedd !!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

POST A PRICE...


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Dec 5 2006, 11:59 AM~6697743
> *POST A PRICE...
> *



$250


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ttt i'll see if *some one** needs one...


:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Dec 4 2006, 11:41 PM~6695450
> *the champ iz here wuz up ***** wut u up 2
> *


MO ? is that you ma freng?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 18 2006, 08:58 PM~6596624
> *one more before christmas pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


i thought this clean ass caddy would've sold quick on here cold ac no rust. what do i have to do to sell one car on here :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

maybe this one will sell :biggrin: 





































or maybe not :uh:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SHIT ID LOVE TO HAVE THAT LECAB HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

X-box 360's for $250 BRAND NEW...DIRT CHEAP...NORMALLY $400 in the store let me know...LOCAL BUYERS ONLY


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I got 2 sold already...who wants more these things are flying like hot cakes


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey pm me with a rollin discount!! lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Dec 5 2006, 04:40 PM~6699542
> *hey pm me with a rollin discount!! lol
> *



lol i would but there already discounted homie...you cant get no cheaper then that...its the top of the line 360


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2006, 02:36 PM~6698605
> *maybe this one will sell  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ill trade u some x-box's for it


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

JUST PLAYIN WIT YA HOMIE, WHAT U DO?? HIT UP A TOYZ R US?!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Dec 5 2006, 04:53 PM~6699659
> *JUST PLAYIN WIT YA HOMIE, WHAT U DO?? HIT UP A TOYZ R US?!
> *



No i dont do such things im as legit as they come :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2006, 11:36 AM~6698605
> *maybe this one will sell  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the lecab look real clean


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Wut up 305? Can't wait to get back down there. We got 5 inches of snow and its like 12 degrees :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

my home boy is parting out a complete big body if anyone need anything let me know


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Dec 5 2006, 07:28 PM~6701257
> *my home boy is parting out a complete big body if anyone need anything let me know
> *


complete? :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

the lecab looks tight. put some 14's and juice it tho !!! really nice caddy


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

for my miami homies first ,then going to classifieds, then ebay
*bunch of hydro shit*

































































Also included is a bunch of hoses, battery wiring, big quick disconnect, and 4 1/2 ton full stacks(only 1 turn cut)...this all goes together, not seperating anything...
shoot me some serious offers or possbily a trade for a airbag set up...if u have any questions just holla!!! peace


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

http://kingofthestreet.com


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the best of both worlds


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 11:03 AM~6705638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that picture is 2 hard....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Dec 5 2006, 07:28 PM~6701257
> *my home boy is parting out a complete big body if anyone need anything let me know
> *


Does he have both headlights? Whats his username to PM him?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 11:03 AM~6705638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can I get 2 for the price of 1? :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Dec 5 2006, 08:28 PM~6701257
> *my home boy is parting out a complete big body if anyone need anything let me know
> *


a fleetwd


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sleep tight


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 11:03 AM~6705638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAME OVER!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

for my miami homies first ,then going to classifieds, then ebay
*bunch of hydro shit*

































































Also included is a bunch of hoses, battery wiring, big quick disconnect, and 4 1/2 ton full stacks(only 1 turn cut)...this all goes together, not seperating anything...
shoot me some serious offers or possbily a trade for a airbag set up...if u have any questions just holla!!! peace


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

brownstylez8, Whodi, DOUBLE-O , creepin cutty, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI ZUP FOO


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 08:03 AM~6705638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



God Dam!!!! you got some clean ass car homie


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

X3


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Dec 6 2006, 09:45 AM~6706212
> *God Dam!!!! you got some clean ass car homie
> *


I 3rd that u tight homie


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 10:03 AM~6705638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo wtf's wrong wit ur cars man?

the roofs keep passin out


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Yall jus seen Double-o's automotive frickin museum =)

here's my junkyard haha


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

PS the 90's gona be finished soon and lookin so hard. trust me


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2003TownCar, *DOUBLE-O, Whodi, HEAVErollerz90*

sup homies =]


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 6 2006, 11:18 AM~6706794
> *2003TownCar, DOUBLE-O, Whodi, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> sup homies =]
> *


wut it do!


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 6 2006, 02:18 PM~6706794
> *2003TownCar, DOUBLE-O, Whodi, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> sup homies =]
> *


yo when the fleetwood is finished... me, you and double-o need to roll out-cadillac pimpin'


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*"any Miami Single Pump Hoppers"*

ni99az from "NO AFFECTION CC" are trying to find sum-1 to hop against. one of my members said they trying to call us out but we dont have any hoppers....so if any-1 down to nose up, or do a house call lemme know... i hear they runnin a monte single pump.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 6 2006, 09:23 AM~6706082
> *Does he have both headlights? Whats his username to PM him?
> *


sent u a pm


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 6 2006, 09:27 AM~6706098
> *a fleetwd
> *


yea a fleetwood


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 have a tahoe or burban with a 5 lug pattern...my homeboy has a set of 20'z and wants to trade for stocks...any-1 interested pm me and ill give u his #


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 6 2006, 01:34 PM~6707736
> *"any Miami Single Pump Hoppers"
> 
> ni99az from "NO AFFECTION CC" are trying to find sum-1 to hop against. one of my members said they trying to call us out but we dont have any hoppers....so if any-1 down to nose up, or do a house call lemme know... i hear they runnin a monte single pump.
> *


WHAT? people calling peopel out for a hop! i havent seen that in miami in years! :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 6 2006, 05:20 PM~6709286
> *WHAT? people calling peopel out for a hop! i havent seen that in miami in years! :0
> *


well we'll see who steps up


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 6 2006, 02:34 PM~6707736
> *"any Miami Single Pump Hoppers"
> 
> ni99az from "NO AFFECTION CC" are trying to find sum-1 to hop against. one of my members said they trying to call us out but we dont have any hoppers....so if any-1 down to nose up, or do a house call lemme know... i hear they runnin a monte single pump.
> *


SIGN ME UP AFTER I GET MY CAR PAINTED  . HOPEFULLY SOMETIME LATE JAN. :uh:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 6 2006, 01:34 PM~6707736
> *"any Miami Single Pump Hoppers"
> 
> ni99az from "NO AFFECTION CC" are trying to find sum-1 to hop against. one of my members said they trying to call us out but we dont have any hoppers....so if any-1 down to nose up, or do a house call lemme know... i hear they runnin a monte single pump.
> *



tell that cat to take the trip out to Plant City on the 28th of Jan.....bound to be hella hoppers out there...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 4 2006, 11:12 PM~6695310
> *fuck it cause i dont exist... i mean.... the name 'playtimes over' i havent had that for like 3 years now... :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


YEA YOUVE HAD THE NAME FOR 3 YEARS BUT WHAT GOOD DOES IT DO WHEN U HAVENT BROUGHT SOMETHING OUT SINCE.....???? MY POINT EXACTLY.. :uh: FEBRUARY MY " PLAYTIME'S OVER" WILL BE OUT


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

CALLIN OUT . I THING WE ALL KNOW WHOS THA KING AROUND HERE








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


WAT UP BOYZ  , WE QUIET WE AINT GONE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 6 2006, 10:13 PM~6710926
> *YEA YOUVE HAD THE NAME FOR 3 YEARS BUT WHAT GOOD DOES IT DO WHEN U HAVENT BROUGHT SOMETHING OUT SINCE.....???? MY POINT EXACTLY.. :uh: FEBRUARY MY " PLAYTIME'S OVER" WILL BE OUT
> 
> 
> ...


wow u have a point...
you call that etching? :uh: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 6 2006, 07:20 PM~6710162
> *tell that cat to take the trip out to Plant City on the 28th of Jan.....bound to be hella hoppers out there...
> *


come on now sum-1 gotta be here local down to nose up


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Dec 6 2006, 11:08 PM~6711875
> *CALLIN  OUT . I THING WE ALL KNOW WHOS THA KING AROUND HERE
> 
> 
> ...



yeah we know willy the big dawg...but i doubt very much those ni99az are on that level...and not many people are gonna nose up with him down here...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 4 2006, 10:12 PM~6695310
> *fuck it cause i dont exist... i mean.... the name 'playtimes over' i havent had that for like 3 years now... :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


come on homie that name never became yours....when ur car got put away to be redone it was still called trick o treat.....never hit the streets as playtimes over.... oh and lets not start dissin other peoples shit...yeah ur etching is tight but no-1 can see it in ur backyard!!!! If u wanna claim ur name back then do ur thang...finish ur car..alotta people know u got it in u 2 finish...


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 10:10 AM~6706004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LOL
WHO GOT HOOK UPS ON TV'S SCREENS IN MIAMI?? HEADREST SHIT
PM ME


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

anyone got a str8 lil setup they wanna sell? pm me or post wut u got


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Dec 7 2006, 10:34 AM~6714220
> *anyone got a str8 lil setup they wanna sell? pm me or post wut u got
> *


check back a page or 2...got a bunch of shit or check in classifieds


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Dec 6 2006, 11:08 PM~6711875
> *CALLIN  OUT . I THING WE ALL KNOW WHOS THA KING AROUND HERE
> 
> 
> ...


yup still servin


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

In Dash TV Two Head Rest Tv's and Dvd player all wires cables for Hook up will post Pics later 650 obo holla  serious offers only


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

can i see pix of the headrest tv's?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 7 2006, 07:57 AM~6712913
> *come on homie that name never became yours....when ur car got put away to be redone it was still called trick o treat.....never hit the streets as playtimes over.... oh and lets not start dissin other peoples shit...yeah ur etching is tight but no-1 can see it in ur backyard!!!! If u wanna claim ur name back then do ur thang...finish ur car..alotta people know u got it in u 2 finish...
> *


 :cheesy: lol now this is true :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

CALLING PEOPLE OUT LETS SEE A PICTURE OF WHAT IS CALLING SINGLE-PUMP OUT ??????????????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 7 2006, 12:38 PM~6715092
> *CALLING PEOPLE OUT LETS SEE A PICTURE OF WHAT IS CALLING SINGLE-PUMP OUT ??????????????
> *


for real.. what it do?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 7 2006, 01:02 PM~6715277
> *for real.. what it do?
> *


x2


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

sold


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 6 2006, 09:20 PM~6710162
> *tell that cat to take the trip out to Plant City on the 28th of Jan.....bound to be hella hoppers out there...
> *


ur right they have some hoppers out there but dade county always got to go there they can never come to dade don't know why but oh well


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 7 2006, 03:24 AM~6712626
> *wow u have a point...
> you call that etching?  :uh:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> 
> ...


 i know i have a point...n btw i never claimed it was etching...its sandblasted but yea how bout u stop trying to get fame by posting up pics of the progress and bring the "Playtimes Over" project out already...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

whut they dew sudden impact


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

this show is goin to be serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 7 2006, 05:28 PM~6716989
> *whut they dew sudden impact
> *


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 7 2006, 05:29 PM~6716998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



REAAAAL SERRIOOOUUUUS :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Dropped my car off at paint prison....its in the good hands of Moe from my club.... DO YOUR THANG HOMIE I KNOW YOU GOT THE TALENT TO MAKE THAT SHIT SERIOUS


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 7 2006, 05:29 PM~6716998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



does any body kno if this show has a hop??? or is it just a big wheel thing??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 8 2006, 11:49 AM~6722571
> *does any body kno if this show has a hop???  or is it just a big wheel thing??
> *


 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I THINK IT MIGHT BE MORE OF A BIG RIM SHOW THAN ANYTHIN ELSE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 7 2006, 04:20 PM~6716074
> *i know i have a point...n btw i never claimed it was etching...its sandblasted but yea how bout u stop trying to get fame by posting up pics of the progress and bring the "Playtimes Over" project out already...
> *


homeboy..... "street terms" for sand blastin is "window etching".... my shits sandblasted too.... who the fuck does acid etching on cars anyways..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

The bigger the rim the better I guess. :scrutinize:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

regard less if its for big rimz or not every 1 should support danny and his show lets make a big inpact and stop all this hate about big rimz vers lowrider let all just support the people who do shows so they will keep doing shows mabey if they have a good turn out and raise some money and toys for the kids and lets all just hang out have fun

when car clubs have picnic every 1 shows up lowrider big rimz and they hae fun so why not to the same


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 8 2006, 10:49 AM~6722571
> *does any body kno if this show has a hop???  or is it just a big wheel thing??
> *



it has lowrider classes but no hop .....but im sure u and tha boys goin to hop anyways...lol...so hope to see u there ****** ..u and tha rest of thee angels

:biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Dec 7 2006, 12:08 AM~6711875
> *CALLIN  OUT . I THING WE ALL KNOW WHOS THA KING AROUND HERE
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :rofl:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Dec 8 2006, 09:42 PM~6726193
> *regard less if its for big rimz or not every 1 should support danny and his show lets make a big inpact and stop all this hate about big rimz vers lowrider let all just support the people who do shows so they will keep doing shows mabey if they have a good turn out and raise some money and toys for the kids  and lets all just hang out have fun
> 
> when car  clubs have picnic every 1 shows up lowrider big rimz and they hae fun so why not to the same
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Dec 6 2006, 07:56 PM~6709955
> *SIGN ME UP AFTER I GET MY CAR PAINTED   .  HOPEFULLY SOMETIME LATE JAN.  :uh:
> *



YEA I CAN WAIT UNTIL U BRING THAT SHOPPIN CART OUT , SO I CAN SERVE UR BITCH ASS..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

OHHH I HOPE IS SINGLE PUMP, U KNOW WHAT MAKE IT DOUBLE IF U LIKE ,
I DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im gonna try to get the day off and bring the "2006 Bike of The Year" out to this show. We need to support our local shows. we dont have any any more.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Dec 9 2006, 12:25 PM~6729535
> *YEA I CAN WAIT UNTIL U BRING THAT SHOPPIN CART OUT , SO I CAN SERVE UR BITCH ASS..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OHHH I HOPE IS SINGLE PUMP,  U KNOW WHAT MAKE IT DOUBLE IF U LIKE ,
> ...


First off dont worry, first person I'm going to see will be you. 2nd its single pump. 3rd its just a friendly hope off. No beef or anything. Keep that in mind. Just want to take your hopping crown :biggrin: . You have had for too many years now.


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Dec 9 2006, 12:55 PM~6729691
> *First off dont worry, first person I'm going to see will be you.  2nd its single pump. 3rd its just a friendly hope off.  No beef or anything.  Keep that in mind.  Just want to take your hopping crown  :biggrin: .  You have had for too many years now.
> *




U CAN HAVE MY CROWN WHEN I RETIRED.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

damm this gettin intrestin :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Dec 9 2006, 12:09 PM~6729740
> *U CAN HAVE MY CROWN WHEN I RETIRED.
> *


 :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Dec 9 2006, 03:24 PM~6729995
> *damm this gettin intrestin  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

do we have any MARLINS fans up in here


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2006, 05:30 PM~6730619
> *do we have any MARLINS fans up in here
> 
> 
> ...


NO! JUST KIDDIN! LOL!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my dog DONTRELLE got married yesterday to one of my really good friends had a good time the wedding was off the chain.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2006, 03:30 PM~6730619
> *do we have any MARLINS fans up in here
> 
> 
> ...


WHO IS THAT PUFFY?LOL :biggrin: ...LOL WAT IT DO OSCAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Dec 9 2006, 01:24 PM~6729995
> *damm this gettin intrestin  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Dec 9 2006, 12:09 PM~6729740
> *U CAN HAVE MY CROWN WHEN I RETIRED.
> *



NOOO WILLY IM TAKEN THE CROWN FROM U , B-4 U RETIRED :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I DONNO JONIS WELL HAVE TO SEE ABOUT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2006, 04:30 PM~6730619
> *do we have any MARLINS fans up in here
> 
> 
> ...



lol ima big time marlins fan.....lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2006, 05:30 PM~6730619
> *do we have any MARLINS fans up in here
> 
> 
> ...


D-Train!!!!!!!! Where is the bride? :ugh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my little cousin NO FRESH REMARKS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Dec 10 2006, 10:57 AM~6734713
> *NOOO WILLY IM TAKEN THE CROWN FROM U , B-4 U RETIRED  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I hear alot of talk for years!!!!!! but all that that comes out is bla bla bla.

what it do pimp'n? ready to fold that vert in half??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2006, 06:30 PM~6730619
> *do we have any MARLINS fans up in here
> 
> 
> ...


yo O! push the le cab with that suit on and youll look str8 outta donnie brasco! shout out to the D-train!


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Dec 11 2006, 06:53 AM~6739726
> *I hear alot of talk for years!!!!!! but all that that comes out is bla bla bla.
> 
> what it do pimp'n? ready to fold that vert in half??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LMAO. QUE ******* . I WONT ACT A KENNEDY ON U . ( LOL) 

IT ALMOST FOLD 2-WKS AGO . ERIC GOT PICS , IS GETTIN UP PRETTY GOOD , BUT IM NOT HAPPY YET, LOTS OF WORK NEED 2 BE DONE... 


DRE : I ALREADY GOT THE CROWN , LAST TIME I CHEK , THAT CAR WAS BUILT UNDER THE SAME ROOF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CLASSIC ANGELS


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THEY ALL GET THE SAME TOUCH UNDER THE SAME ROOF!!!!
WHAT IT DO??????????


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 11 2006, 01:37 PM~6741970
> *THEY ALL GET THE SAME TOUCH UNDER THE SAME ROOF!!!!
> WHAT IT DO??????????
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll be ridin soon.... found a transmission for the Mark VI locally, and black magic is shipping out my slip yoke tomorrow ... 11" of compression =D...she'll be back on the road in a week or two...but then she's goin away for some frame work, 4 more batts, and a 1" port to the front wit an adex.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

The 90 is all prepped, should be gettin sprayed this week... gona be hard to part wit that car.... Fresh pearl , all regolded emblems, all nice chrome, 44k original miles, moonroof, rag-top, caddy wires


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ima see if i cant bang up my back bumper something terrible =o


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 11 2006, 09:39 AM~6739701
> *my little cousin NO FRESH REMARKS PLEASE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HHHEEEMMM HEEEEMMMM ...... WUZ UP CU--- I MEAN was up dawg. :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

90's gettin sprayed shortly... i'm regolding everythang


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 11 2006, 08:09 PM~6743866
> *The 90 is all prepped, should be gettin sprayed this week... gona be hard to part wit that car.... Fresh pearl , all regolded emblems, all nice chrome, 44k original miles, moonroof, rag-top, caddy wires
> *


so u decided to repain the whole cars instead of spot painting...or did they try to spot paint and realized it was better to redo it all??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 12 2006, 10:57 AM~6746450
> *so u decided to repain the whole cars instead of spot painting...or did they try to spot paint and realized it was better to redo it all??
> *



well first off they got the wrong paint color, and then after i noticed all the lil dings i never saw in the first place i said screw it may as well jus do it right... i want the car to be pristine.

I got a parts car with lots of good chrome im gona switch over.... I have new mirrors..lots of good stuff, this car's gona be mint. :biggrin: 

then when i sell it..game over on the mark VI =]


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

American bull dog puppies for sale $700 obo....first set of shots and papers...mom and dad on site...pure champion bloodline UKC PAPERS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

TTB :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

TTM ? =\


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 13 2006, 11:04 AM~6753578
> *TTM ? =\
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 13 2006, 10:05 AM~6753590
> *:roflmao:
> *



yo man...your avatar is pissin me off..i've been waiting months for her to get tired and drop her hands.

wtf kinda steroids u feedin this bia?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I Will only post it once. Hopefully nobody sees the name it should be my secret but there you go. :biggrin: some raw shit!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

gettin there.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

HOWS THIS AVATAR? :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 13 2006, 10:26 AM~6753716
> *I Will only post it once. Hopefully nobody sees the name it should be my secret but there you go. :biggrin:  some raw shit!
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.. WELL STOP i wana see some nip already


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 13 2006, 11:34 AM~6754817
> *HOWS THIS AVATAR? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 13 2006, 01:34 PM~6754817
> *HOWS THIS AVATAR? :biggrin:
> *


i see the same one? ghetto.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

brownstylez8, IN YA MOUF, HEAVErollerz90, DOUBLE-O ZUP FOOOL call me up. WE NEED TO TALK


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got my tranny for the Mark VI! back in action soon!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

does anyone know if double-0, sold that green caddy he had up for sale in the vehicle section?


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

anybody selling headrest tv or flip downs and im also looking for some 22 or 24 for a dodge?????????? pm me


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 13 2006, 09:35 PM~6757096
> *does anyone know if double-0, sold that green caddy he had up for sale in the vehicle section?
> *


long gone.




I redid the emblems tonight... The big one is the one that goes around the trunk lock, that was brand new chrome from caddy so we stripped it and golded it... The 5.0 liter emblem, and the "custom gold edition by bayview cadillac" i repainted the words and we re-golded, they all came out awesome!!!
See before and after:
























After:
























and homemade plating machine we used:








in process:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo and also... I need some preferably 14" daytons, hopefully 72 spoke or 88... some gold would be alright.. I'd even consider 13"s.....I got this on the way:








and the mark has chinas....not cool!! help a whiteboy out


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

anybody selling headrest tv or flip downs and im also looking for some 22 or 24 for a dodge?????????? pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 13 2006, 07:35 PM~6757096
> *does anyone know if double-0, sold that green caddy he had up for sale in the vehicle section?
> *


thr green coupe was sold early this year and the guy took it all apart .

STILL HUSTLIN is for sale if any body wants to buy a bad ass bigbody at a very good price .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 14 2006, 12:49 AM~6758029
> *yo and also... I need some preferably 14" daytons, hopefully 72 spoke or 88... some gold would be alright.. I'd even consider 13"s.....I got this on the way:
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW somebody down there has some Daytons for sale!! If I don't find some soon, the mark's going back to B&C for a lift and some 26s and i KNOW y'all don't want that.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

man whats up wit this, everyone out playin in the puddles?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

THIS SUNDAY DEC. 17TH FROM 12PM TILL 6PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
COME MEET THE GIRLS OF REAL BIG INC......WE ARE COLLECTION TOYS FOR CHILDREN THIS X-MAS

***********************THERE IS LOWRIDER CLASSES*******************


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 14 2006, 01:57 PM~6760398
> *man whats up wit this, everyone out playin in the puddles?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 14 2006, 12:49 AM~6758029
> *yo and also... I need some preferably 14" daytons, hopefully 72 spoke or 88... some gold would be alright.. I'd even consider 13"s.....I got this on the way:
> 
> 
> ...


somebody down there got some d's for sale! What's up!?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

king of the streets car show roll call!!!!
MYSTIK STYLES C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 15 2006, 01:36 PM~6766312
> *king of the streets car show roll call!!!!
> MYSTIK STYLES C.C.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

EVERYONE HAS TO GO...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 15 2006, 05:15 PM~6766465
> *:0
> 
> EVERYONE HAS TO GO...
> *



I wish but my baby is getting a lil sumdin sumdin done


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i'll be there


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

*anyone ever found out what kind of rims these were ?!?!?!*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Mo Doin the DAMN THANG


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 15 2006, 05:21 PM~6767215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work...what color?? :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 15 2006, 02:24 PM~6766501
> *I wish but my baby is getting a lil sumdin sumdin done
> *



fuck it...go outhere anyways and chill


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

hey i got a question for all u M.I.A. homies ,DOES THE GROVE STILL GO DOWN ,I USTA LOVE SEEING THAT MOFO PACKED  AN WHERES THE NEW SPOTS ?ITS BEEN A MIN SINCE I WAS DOWN THERE,I LIVED IN CUTLER RIDGE B4 I RELOCATED TO TORONTO


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2006, 06:54 PM~6767501
> *hey i got a question for all u M.I.A. homies ,DOES THE GROVE STILL GO DOWN ,I USTA LOVE SEEING THAT MOFO PACKED   AN WHERES THE NEW SPOTS ?ITS BEEN A MIN SINCE I WAS DOWN THERE,I LIVED IN CUTLER RIDGE B4 I RELOCATED TO TORONTO
> *


grove has died out..once ion a while a few people cruise thru there but nothing like back in the days....theres a few local hangouts and local shows...thats bout it 43 now!!! hopefully in 07 shit will start jumpin off like it used to


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 15 2006, 02:15 PM~6766465
> *:0
> 
> EVERYONE HAS TO GO...
> *


one of our members cant go now.. they crashed him yesterday from the back then he hit the person in front of him...that ni99a spent the last to weeks workin on his shit.....its the astro van but he did the a complete escade front....shit is tight as fuck but now its just fucked :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 15 2006, 10:10 PM~6767551
> *one of our members cant go now.. they crashed him yesterday from the back then he hit the person in front of him...that ni99a spent the last to weeks workin on his shit.....its the astro van but he did the a complete escade front....shit is tight as fuck but now its just fucked  :angry:
> *



damnnnn wut a bad one. right after he put the escalade front. did the escalade front finish the body? like ready for paint? cuz he was primered for a while now.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 15 2006, 07:21 PM~6767602
> *damnnnn wut a bad one. right after he put the escalade front. did the escalade front finish the body? like ready for paint? cuz he was primered for a while now.
> *


yeah that was the last step as far as body...he was gonna throw a kandy right b-4 dub...but now he has to see what happens with the insurance and all that


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 15 2006, 07:21 PM~6767602
> *damnnnn wut a bad one. right after he put the escalade front. did the escalade front finish the body? like ready for paint? cuz he was primered for a while now.
> *


yeah that was the last step as far as body...he was gonna throw a kandy right b-4 dub...but now he has to see what happens with the insurance and all that


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 15 2006, 08:07 PM~6767542
> *grove has died out..once ion a while a few people cruise thru there but nothing like back in the days....theres a few local hangouts and local shows...thats bout it 43 now!!! hopefully in 07 shit will start jumpin off like it used to
> *


damm the grove was the shit ,always jammed packed ,ya i hope so ,i didnt live in florida long but ill always remember the grove


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS RAIN HAS TO STOP !!!!!! TTMFT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: FOR REAL...I THINK THIS WEATHER IS GOING TO FU#K IT UP..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]

i been working on this DONK day and night just for the show


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

18" rims for sale super standards no rust tires only got 100 miles on them askin 500$ obo hit me up .......


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

comin out soon ..........Rollin c.c..........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heard its supposed to be a 90-100% chance of rain tommorow :angry: 

like Outcast said:
"You Can Plan A Pretty Picnic, But You Cant Predict The Weather"


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

sounds like to me there is going to be no show tommorow..


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

>


i been working on this DONK day and night just for the show
[/quote]

damn dawg i thought u knew better than that...look at him... he's to young, theres no way he was born between 71-76 :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

>


i been working on this DONK day and night just for the show
[/quote]

Daaam...Your Killing It.. :0


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

its not 90%%% to 100%% rain tomarow they said just now on the 10pm news that its going clear up in the morning and there may be a few showers but its not going top rain all day


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

yup should be 40%...we should be good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 15 2006, 07:54 AM~6764264
> *somebody down there got some d's for sale! What's up!?
> *


DAYTONWIREWHEELS.COM

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i live five minutes away from boomers i just drove by to check out the seen and there's people already lining up . B&C is already there with a bunch of cars pulled up to the gate waiting to get in


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 16 2006, 10:07 PM~6773108
> *i live five minutes away from boomers i just drove by to check out the seen and there's people already lining up . B&C is already there with a bunch of cars pulled up to the gate waiting to get in
> *


tight work...even though i hate the cars b&c puts out


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 17 2006, 09:16 AM~6774720
> *TTT
> *


How was the show today...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

show was pretty good...of course judging issues at the end but overall wasnt that bad.....good turnout...no problems....mix of lowriders, luxury cars, motorcycles, and high riders. that old papii that came from tampa with the green donk had serious chrome ....every lil piece of his engine was chrome including platics


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2300 obo... 157,000k but doesn't feel like it, car pulls HARD... .1994 roadmaster, full blue rag, chrome pillars, chrome rockers, doesnt smoke or anything like that..matching blue velour interior

got questions call me: Ross (954) 638-4400


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Who's truck is this??


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

LOW LYFE PIMPS :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Sup wit a restaurant recommendation in the kendall area?? or reasonably close to kendall...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and damnit somebody buy my roadmaster or i aint gona be able to afford dessert


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 18 2006, 01:47 PM~6779938
> *and damnit somebody buy my roadmaster or i aint gona be able to afford dessert
> *



PF changs.....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 18 2006, 12:51 PM~6779958
> *PF changs.....
> *



thanks


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 18 2006, 02:00 PM~6779992
> *thanks
> *



and there is cheesecake factory...those are 2 bad ass restaurants....for PF changs make reservations


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 18 2006, 08:38 AM~6779363
> *Who's truck is this??
> 
> 
> ...



North Tampa Cuctoms i believe..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Thing is crazy lookin


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I have seen this Caddie running around 27th Ave a few times. Does the owner belong to any car clubs?


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone selling a euroclip for a cutlass???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

The show was alright but the judging was a piece of shit. 

*EAST COAST RYDER JUDGES * :twak:


----------



## Cory Lidle (Dec 18, 2006)

miami smells like shit


----------



## Cory Lidle (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 18 2006, 10:44 AM~6779917
> *LOW LYFE PIMPS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wut happend to dat guys face


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yea tha show was good u kno except for them east coastr ryders getting they car clubs mixed up n shit but w.e.no beef started but a race down at the trackss cheahhhhhhhhh one tyme for them carclubs who represented


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

So who's this new cat coming in here, as a new memeber.. talking shit. :guns:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah that show was kool, the judging was all fugged but i dont care.. glad a lot of ppl showed up.. so whats next ? any hangouts ride outts? and by the way i think we should change that tk performance hangout to the taco bell on 103rd lol cause that tk hangout goes on for like 10 minutes then everyone rides out to taco bell anyways lol


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 19 2006, 04:17 AM~6784060
> *So who's this new cat coming in here, as a new memeber.. talking shit. :guns:
> *


A PUSSY


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:nono: Fuckin bitch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

if anybody ever wonder where i get all my oldschool cars from here it is my homeboy lives in a quite town outside of atlanta ga and this car will be down here in a couple months 76 monte carlo 400 small block factory swivel seat real clean low miles grandma car . haller 


> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Dec 17 2006, 08:32 PM~6777217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2006, 12:10 PM~6785788
> *if anybody ever wonder where i get all my oldschool cars from here it is my homeboy lives in a quite town outside of atlanta ga and this car will be down here in a couple months 76 monte carlo 400 small block factory swivel seat real clean  low miles grandma car . haller
> *


X2 anothe one about to hit da streets on da MIA damn it all these whips rollin asphalt we need to start up some more hangouts n schit LES GET IT :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i just sent this 14's up there to give it that lowrider look as you can see the tires still have the stickers on them . 


> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Dec 17 2006, 08:11 PM~6777122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2006, 02:30 PM~6785903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BALLIN! :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

PF changs for sure or The Knife steak house


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Dec 19 2006, 02:06 AM~6784158
> *yeah that show was kool, the judging was all fugged but i dont care.. glad a lot of ppl showed up.. so whats next ? any hangouts ride outts? and by the way i think we should change that tk performance hangout to the taco bell on 103rd lol cause that tk hangout goes on for like 10 minutes then everyone rides out to taco bell anyways lol
> *


Agreed


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Towed her over to my boys house yesterday..installing the new tranny and adjustable lowers today, hopefully my slip arrives soon and then she'll be back on the road.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks DOUBLE-O for the tow hook-up :biggrin: (hah, hook-up, no pun intended)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

The latest project!

disclaimer: It's not a car.


----------



## Kneegrow (Mar 22, 2006)

DAMMMMMMMMMMM M.I.A. IZ HOTTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn..that shit is pimp as fk


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

OYE DANNY, IVAN, FRUITLOOP WHERE YOU AT????.....im back on the courts in 2 weeks....my jumpshot is better then ever...u ready???


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

FOR SALE!!! 1993 LINCOLN TOWN CAR , NEW ENGINE & TRANNY , 3 CHROME SHOWTIME PUMPS ,6 BATTERY SET UP , ADEX DUMP , GUCCI INTERIOR , PIONEER RADIO 12" SPEAKER, CONTINENTAL KIT & RAG 

$3700



















PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lOOKED LIKE A GOOD SHOW

STILL GOT MY 22S FOR SALE STATUS GOD FATHERS WITHBRAND NEW TIRES HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is dat jerrys old town car?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

tranny removal on the mark VI... who needs a stinkin lift! The driveshaft is jus chillin waitin for the slip yoke from BMH and we'll install the new tranny in a few days


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

any body got some 13 chinas for sale? pm me


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 21 2006, 06:03 PM~6796333
> *tranny removal on the mark VI... who needs a stinkin lift! The driveshaft is jus chillin waitin for the slip yoke from BMH and we'll install the new tranny in a few days
> 
> 
> ...



Yaaaa Back yard boogie.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Dec 21 2006, 10:53 AM~6796910
> *Yaaaa  Back yard boogie.................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



word =]

wait till the new tranny and shaft go in wit the adjustable lowers..will have pics next week of that.... then she's goin away for some more tricks =]


----------



## elsilent (Dec 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

slip yoke is arriving today! hopefully i'll have a bad ass driveshaft by tomorrow with 11" of compression =o


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

4-sale 2- 15" MMATS Juggernaut's in box
1400 Wrms real world power!
Dual 1.4ohm voice coils.
Patented cross-drilled forced air induction for
maximum voice coil cooling.
1.25" thick top plate that equals the voice coil's
winding length for a true even-hung design.
260 ounces of double stacked magnets.
Quad stacked spiders to handle extreme excursion.
3" diameter aluminum voice coil.
I also have four MMATS 6.5" mid-range drivers Two MMATS 1" (25mm.) soft dome tweeters and

four MMATS 12db/octave crossovers.. I can go take pics if really needed all is less than one month old..The box is built for a 2005 Yukon


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

A FEW LATE PICS FROM Sundays show.
























LOW LYFE LINE UP


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice line up


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Only in miami, is were you will see, someone put 30"s on an old school impala.. :uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Shit I think that *****'s ridin


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Dec 19 2006, 05:06 AM~6784158
> *yeah that show was kool, the judging was all fugged but i dont care.. glad a lot of ppl showed up.. so whats next ? any hangouts ride outts? and by the way i think we should change that tk performance hangout to the taco bell on 103rd lol cause that tk hangout goes on for like 10 minutes then everyone rides out to taco bell anyways lol
> *


judges always fugged up in one way or another... but i dont care if i win or lose, just go to have fun, check out riudes and most of all the BABES in Bikkini!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 21 2006, 06:46 PM~6799557
> *judges always fugged up in one way or another... but i dont care if i win or lose, just go to have fun, check out riudes and most of all the BABES in Bikkini!!!   :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2006, 06:30 PM~6730619
> *do we have any MARLINS fans up in here
> 
> 
> ...


YEA, MARLINS DEF MY #1 TEAM FOLLOWED BY THE OAKLAND A'S... BUT THE A'S aint like the ones with dave, rickey, the bash brothers, dennis eckersly and the rest from 87-91.

Am def going to fan fest this year... Sometimes i just get the urge to go back to baseball.... havent played since back in high school.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

how do you post pics on this help


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^bad ass aerocoupe.. i been looking for one for a while


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 21 2006, 10:34 PM~6801701
> *^bad ass aerocoupe.. i been looking for one for a while
> *



x2...bitch is nice..


----------



## sprayin tha kandy (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 21 2006, 06:17 PM~6799740
> *YEA, MARLINS DEF MY #1 TEAM FOLLOWED BY THE OAKLAND A'S... BUT THE A'S aint like the ones with dave, rickey, the bash brothers, dennis eckersly and the rest from 87-91.
> 
> Am def going to fan fest this year... Sometimes i just get the urge to go back to baseball.... havent played since back in high school.
> *


anyone going to the first spring trianing game? marlins verses UM.... i believe its in jupiter... for sure ima ride out there!.....


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sprayin tha kandy_@Dec 22 2006, 05:01 AM~6802615
> *anyone going to the first spring trianing game? marlins verses UM.... i believe its in jupiter... for sure ima ride out there!.....
> *



I wanna go but i doubt it. But did u hear that D-Train got arrested today on Washington ave on D.U.I??

anyone wanna had me as a friend feel free.... myspace.com/thedreamboy


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 21 2006, 10:31 PM~6801686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo that shit looks hard i wanna see it in person


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 21 2006, 05:23 PM~6799396
> *Shit I think that *****'s ridin
> *



Should I trade in my 13's Adam? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is a picture of my 73 chevy caprice back in 2000 lowrider


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

That monte looks like its ridin boy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i sold the car back in 2003 i regret it everyday this is the car now it was recently featured in TRICK DADDY'S video for his new song BET THAT check it out


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 21 2006, 10:31 PM~6801686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD AS FUCK what rims do u have planed for it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is my dogs JOEY'S 2 door landau if anybody wants some serious interior done to their car that's the man to see . HALLER!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3 Members: 2003TownCar, greg nice, *DOUBLE-O*

sup meng! y0 i need the interior done on the mark VI!

I jus dropped the driveshaft and slip unit off at Florida Powertrain, I'll have it back by noon, and the Mark VI gona be back on the road by tonite! Finally.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

that shits some tight work.... i always liked before and after pics... ... i like to show the process. My old Buick was all banged up and did it nice as fuk, only to lose the pics after i sold it.

some nice jice on that pink ride and it'll look tyght.... am riding out to Mickey D's am starving.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

man if i knew 99 prblms was gonna be there i wouldve actually gone =x


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Watch the BET THAT video by Trick Daddy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YeCafx616Y

OR TRY CHOPPED AND SCREWED

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXGN37IRNTc


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 22 2006, 10:55 AM~6803066
> *Watch the BET THAT video by Trick Daddy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YeCafx616Y
> 
> ...



Udonis Haslem and James Posey some str8 thugs in that video


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn DOUBLE-O your rides the main stars in Trick and PItbull videos....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the east meets tha west . hate it or love it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Alright so black magic hydraulics hooked up the slip yoke... I dropped it and my shaft off at FLORIDA DRIVETRAIN jus off of broward blvd and 9th avenue, just east of I-95. 2 HOUR TURNAROUND!!!

I dropped off this:









2 hours later i got this:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 22 2006, 11:49 AM~6803392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH SO you can go to the shop but u cant make it to homestead.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

YOU ALL BE SAFE. WE ALL WANT TO MAKE IT TO LOWRIDER 2007 :biggrin: 








LOW LYFE FAMILY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 22 2006, 10:48 AM~6804191
> *OHHHH SO you can go to the shop but u cant  make it to homestead.
> *


i had a crazy busy year fool i'm probably going down south tomorrow to go check out david i'll call you so you can wake up you know who :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 22 2006, 01:52 PM~6804216
> *YOU ALL BE SAFE.  WE ALL WANT TO MAKE IT TO LOWRIDER 2007 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




TYGHT WORK ON THAT....


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

the digital camera obviously takes better pictures then the camera phone but you get the idea :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Dec 22 2006, 03:33 PM~6805183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks. ive gotten some pretty sick offers for the car but im affraid to sell it. i dont want to have to kick myself in the ass down the road like double o with his vert, although he found some sweet replacements. by the way was the d-train pushin the vert when he got a dui i wonder??? :nono:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Dec 22 2006, 03:55 PM~6805316
> *thanks. ive gotten some pretty sick offers for the car but im affraid to sell it. i dont want to have to kick myself in the ass down the road like double o with his vert, although he found some sweet replacements. by the way was the d-train pushin the vert when he got a dui i wonder???  :nono:
> *



if you sell that car you won't have to kick yourself in the ass down the road.. 

IM GONA KICK UR ASS UP *AND* DOWN THE ROAD!


----------



## sprayin tha kandy (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 22 2006, 07:42 AM~6802739
> *I wanna go but i doubt it. But did u hear that D-Train got arrested today on Washington ave on D.U.I??
> 
> anyone wanna had me as a friend feel free.... myspace.com/thedreamboy
> *



yeah i saw on ESPN but they said under "suspiciousness of D.U.I."


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 22 2006, 07:38 AM~6803001
> *this is my dogs JOEY'S 2 door landau if anybody wants some serious interior done to their car that's the man to see . HALLER!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam I didnt know u knew Joey....We be out there on Saturdays throwing Barb-Q's U should swing by 1 Time...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HIT EM UP


damn cuzo that paint job on the gbody looks fuckin good u painted it??


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 22 2006, 06:52 PM~6806726
> *HIT EM UP
> damn cuzo that paint job on the gbody looks fuckin good u painted it??
> *


Nah...I didnt paint it..  I know u like Pink though!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 22 2006, 10:52 AM~6804216
> *YOU ALL BE SAFE.  WE ALL WANT TO MAKE IT TO LOWRIDER 2007 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Hey i like that hommie, same to yall :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anybody know a bag shop in miami i need 2600 bags and no reds dont go none


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i18.tinypic.com/48hlgn4.jpg[/img]]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAM i look like a jit in this picture that was seven years ago time flyes boy!!!!



> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Dec 22 2006, 07:41 PM~6806976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

oscar you look 17 in the picture


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

After a long ass night workin on her last night shes back on the streets. 
New tranny, installed lower adj trailing arms (already did uppers) and new driveshaft with slip unit from BMH.... Drives locked up and layed out, 3 wheels easier i guess cuz the arms swivel , and stays up on 3 longer after i get around the corner.


----------



## kool_laidff (Sep 28, 2005)

yo ross that shit lookin g nice maan it made a big difference that shit is laynlow


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

****** I SEE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WHAT DAT 305 LIKE NIEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 22 2006, 08:14 PM~6807151
> *Nah...I didnt paint it..  I know u like Pink though!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

SOME OF DOUBLE-O OLD SCHOOL WHIPS












http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q186/greg-nice/ls.jpg
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q186/gr...ice/ssmonte.jpg


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

DOUBLE-O LS CAPRICE


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

WtF?!? a meng u need 2 start up a dealership wit all the ridees u had or have now or ur gonna have in tha future...de pinga


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Dec 23 2006, 09:57 AM~6809584
> *WtF?!? a meng u need 2 start up a dealership wit all the ridees u had or have now or ur gonna have in tha future...de pinga
> *


yeah i could have one but i just don't like dealing with having to pay the goverment TAXES so i just do it on the low. BIG O'S tires is starting up next year i have an account with DAYTON and other major distributors in miami so haller at your boy the more rims and tires i sell the better discount i get . my phone number is on my signature


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 20 2006, 01:26 PM~6791920
> *OYE DANNY, IVAN, FRUITLOOP WHERE YOU AT????.....im back on the courts in 2 weeks....my jumpshot is better then ever...u ready???
> *


o0o0ye vinny are you calling us out..... YOU KNOW ILL DUNK IT ON TEN FEET. DONT TEST ME BOIIIII... HOLLA WE READY


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Dec 23 2006, 11:12 AM~6809134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A TYGHT WHIP..... ANY CAR SHOWS BEFORE LOWRIDER '07


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 23 2006, 07:14 AM~6808985
> *After a long ass night workin on her last night shes back on the streets.
> New tranny, installed lower adj trailing arms (already did uppers) and new driveshaft with slip unit from BMH.... Drives locked up and layed out, 3 wheels easier i guess cuz the arms swivel , and stays up on 3 longer after i get around the corner.
> 
> ...


whatz up ross! keep the good work up lookin good


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Dec 23 2006, 08:13 AM~6809137
> *DOUBLE-O LS CAPRICE
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT CLEAN


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

pinche DOUBLE-O hook it up with a str8 price on that monte!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Ridin again...right in time for x-mas =D


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 24 2006, 12:05 AM~6812282
> *Ridin again...right in time for x-mas =D
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Dec 23 2006, 07:32 PM~6811267
> *whatz up ross! keep the good work up lookin good
> *


this Travis? sheeit this is a junker compared to what u got in the works! But It's all good, my next project will be sumthing serious :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

so good to be ridin' again...... The towncar's been sittin since i fixed the Mark VI on friday haha..


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 23 2006, 09:14 AM~6808985
> *After a long ass night workin on her last night shes back on the streets.
> New tranny, installed lower adj trailing arms (already did uppers) and new driveshaft with slip unit from BMH.... Drives locked up and layed out, 3 wheels easier i guess cuz the arms swivel , and stays up on 3 longer after i get around the corner.
> 
> ...


Shit you really making me want to juice mine :angry: Looking good homie


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

jus got :


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS MIAMI CAR CLUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAVE FUN DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!!!!


MARLINS 2007 CHAMPS


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Might as well throw up another tag.


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

merry christmas 2 tha homies in M.I.A!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

@smoke1
awesome plate, get you herassed heh?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 24 2006, 04:13 PM~6816403
> *Might as well throw up another tag.
> 
> 
> ...


wasup cuhz! hows the whip dointg??? good 2 see ur a prospect in LOW LYFE CC.. THEM BOYS DO IT HARD PROPS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy Holidays.................to everyone.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 24 2006, 02:30 PM~6815815
> * HAPPY HOLIDAYS MIAMI CAR CLUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAVE FUN DONT DONK AND DRIVE!!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 20 2006, 01:26 PM~6791920
> *OYE DANNY, IVAN, FRUITLOOP WHERE YOU AT????.....im back on the courts in 2 weeks....my jumpshot is better then ever...u ready???
> *


When can you ball?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Infamuz Bizzy, *COUP DE BEAR*


WASA HOMIE! U MADE IT ALIVE AFTER THA HANGOUT LOLZ


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 22 2006, 09:15 PM~6807514
> *anybody know a bag shop in miami i need 2600 bags and no reds dont go none
> *


yo the closest bag shop i kno was eastcoast mayhem in the miami gardens/doral area but they closed the only other place i can recommend u is at bandccustoms they can get u wut u need or airbagit.com too but they be taxxing dale homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

YO 93BROUGHAM THE BEST PLACE I CAN RECOMMEND U 2 GO THATS THE CHEAPEST AND BEST QUALITY SHYT IS

WWW.SUICIDEDOORS.COM

THEY GOT GOOD PRICE FAST SHIPPING AND U CAN FIND WHAT U NEED..IF U BUYING A REPLACEMENT BAG TRY GOING 4 PLY...THOSE THE STRONGEST I DONT KNOW IF U HAD THEM... SLAMS AND CONTITECHS ARE SO FAR THE BEST IN MY EYES


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

merry christmas 2 all yall boyz


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

merry x-mas yall!!! i'm cruisin the low all the way up to jupiter today...my towncar's gona get flat spots on the tires hahaa!

Hey lil xmas present for yall, my homegirl posin on my old accord..some of yall might remember this car from the car show scene..although i ended up painting it dodge viper metallic blue and shaving stuff


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

The Mark VI all washed up ready for the ride to jupiter... she loves highway cruising!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all you Dade County bastard's LOL HAPPY HOLIDAYS...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn yall always forget .. there are *SOME broward riders! *Merry X-Mas *POMPANO* _HOLLYWOOD_ FORT LAUDERDALE AND *TAMARAC![/U]*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 2003TownCar, *DOUBLE-O*


merry x-mas homie!!! The Mark's taking her first long trip! Hope you have a nice day bro


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAM !!!! GIVE THAT GIRL SOME GIFT CARDS TO BURGER KING SHE NEEDS TO EAT SOMETHING 
















[/quote]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> DAM !!!! GIVE THAT GIRL SOME GIFT CARDS TO BURGER KING SHE NEEDS TO EAT SOMETHING


[/quote]

lol she thickened up a bit..you'll see her soon on the mark homie


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Your right my bad.. Broward and especially Pompano Happy holidays


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 25 2006, 01:20 AM~6818420
> *merry christmas 2 all yall boyz
> *



Same to yall... bro i could have swarn that i was seeeing things..... these snowflakes wew falling from the forum. Am like shit am seeing stars....


JAMES BROWN died today  "GODFATHER OF SOUL"

MAY HE R.I.P 

 one for the homie, even tho i dont smoke.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

merry x-mas to all, hope ya'll got what ya wanted!!!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> DAM !!!! GIVE THAT GIRL SOME GIFT CARDS TO BURGER KING SHE NEEDS TO EAT SOMETHING


[/quote] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 24 2006, 09:06 PM~6817232
> *When can you ball?
> *



ANYTIME AFTER 5 PM IM OFF WORK...AND I GOT ALL THIS WEEK OFF YOU LET ME KNOW


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

anybody got a regal for sale


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

check the auto trader.... unless u looking for a regal all hooked up... i saw a whole bunch of them today in the one over $7ks


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Dec 24 2006, 11:07 PM~6818075
> *YO 93BROUGHAM THE BEST PLACE I CAN RECOMMEND U 2 GO THATS THE CHEAPEST AND BEST QUALITY SHYT IS
> 
> WWW.SUICIDEDOORS.COM
> ...


yea the ones i had were 4 ply but cant nothing stop it from bursting when its rubbing. a shame thought its such a tiny hole yea i got a place to get the bags at i just needed them asap but i guess i have to wait till tommorow fuck it and grind off w/e is touching or caused it to pop


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 25 2006, 12:55 PM~6821162
> *ANYTIME AFTER 5 PM IM OFF WORK...AND I GOT ALL THIS WEEK OFF YOU LET ME KNOW
> *


Try to get people to go tomorrow. if you can go call me up, I talked to Danny today about balling, and Ill tell Kenny G.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

I worked today and tomorrow 6am to 2:30pm so i can ball after that...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

"MERRY CHRISTMAS POST WHORES"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Dec 25 2006, 02:31 PM~6821855
> *anybody got a regal for sale
> *


got one


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

not from miami but this is my project 63, dont mind the 24's in the back, thats my old cutty after my buddy did his thing with it.


----------



## sprayin tha kandy (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 24 2006, 03:30 PM~6815815
> * HAPPY HOLIDAYS MIAMI CAR CLUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAVE FUN DONT DRINK AND DRIVE!!!!
> ...


fuck yeah!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Dec 26 2006, 12:19 AM~6825283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should start a thread in "project rides" for the 63!

I blew out my left front dump cartridge seal yesterday when we were swingin it =o

no biggie though... get a new seal today..

should have one adex to the front soon :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

DOUBLE-O 
PM ME SOME INFO ON THE CAR.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 25 2006, 08:44 PM~6823361
> *Try to get people to go tomorrow. if you can go call me up, I talked to Danny today about balling, and Ill tell Kenny G.
> *




ight let me get ur number and ill try and get ppl let me know what time....damn i havent seen Kenny G in a while that ****** went ghost


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS MIAMI BE SAFE HAPPY NEW YEARS KEEP IT REAL AND SIMPLE!


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 24 2006, 06:08 PM~6816363
> *=o
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## sprayin tha kandy (Dec 15, 2006)

85 cutlass forsale runs perfect, no a/c some minor body work needed car is sanded down... car has the 87 euro front.... $1,000 firm....


also have a continental kit forsale $250

or just the euro clip forsale for $350 no lower....

P.M. me if interested....


----------



## sprayin tha kandy (Dec 15, 2006)

oh yeah i also have a pair of caddilac 90 tail lights... the lights are perfect condition.. but one is missing the chrome outter trim/bezel that can come off anyyear caddy.....

ill take $100 for the pair...


----------



## sprayin tha kandy (Dec 15, 2006)

lol and i also got an 87 regal headerpanel forsale.... make offers..... headerpanel is 2k'd wetsanded with 320 grit.... ready to go..... anyone intersted in that let me knowwww...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

nobody got some Daytons for sale around here? Need some d's for the mark VI.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

LIE ^


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

FOR SALE OR TRADE 75 RAG AC/ POWER EVERYTHING MORE PICS IN VEHICLES FORSALE AND MORE INFO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=307464


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 26 2006, 03:59 PM~6830045
> *nobody got some Daytons for sale around here? Need some d's for the mark VI.
> *


just order a new set... real d'z dont come up locally liek chinas do


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 26 2006, 11:32 PM~6833635
> *just order a new set... real d'z dont come up locally liek chinas do
> *


took the words right out of my mouth . haller!!!!!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

I had a crazy dream man, that i did a 3 wheel on a 2pump kit with my monte carlo and i turned on the green arrow and as i poped the switch my car fliped over on it's back.. man i had a heart attack ... i was like ... the hell with buying me a 3rd pump lol.  

When is Marlins FanFest? Dam i hope it dont fall the same day as the move-in like last frekin year.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sprayin tha kandy_@Dec 26 2006, 02:38 AM~6825643
> *fuck yeah!
> *



i meant to say dont drink and drive, but i put by mistake dont donk and drive. :uh: 


Dam am out to sleep


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 27 2006, 01:32 AM~6833635
> *just order a new set... real d'z dont come up locally liek chinas do
> *



I'm a broke whiteboy if i had enough bread to throw around on some new d's i woulda ordered em already. If I can't find a used set then I'll order new ones sometime in Jan/Feb.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 27 2006, 07:29 AM~6834823
> *I'm a broke whiteboy if i had enough bread to throw around on some new d's i woulda ordered em already.  If I can't find a used set then I'll order new ones sometime in Jan/Feb.
> *


That's why you should roll like evertone else in miami rolls. on CHINAS ! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 27 2006, 03:38 PM~6836348
> *That's why you should roll like evertone else in miami rolls. on CHINAS ! :biggrin:
> *


ROLLN CZ :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 27 2006, 12:38 PM~6836348
> *That's why you should roll like evertone else in miami rolls. on CHINAS ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: gotta keep em clean though! :biggrin:


----------



## Da Bottom (Aug 13, 2006)

i see someone gets a cut a xtreme barbers, by the way sup yall. Ive been checking through the site just to see how things are with the low low scene cuz that was my first passion before I got brain washed into the import world 8 years ago. I just had a daughter and I need to slow things down a bit.So i got 90 cady deville real clean with the rear skirts for 650 and since I cant keep a car stock imma make it into a low. So yea, Ill post pics up with my progress and roll to a cruise and shit.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

this was whipped up real quick so it aint perfect, jus wana get some feedback on what yall think of the two-tone


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

i dig the two tone... :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Not bad at all check this one out.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

you should make your own topic on that lincoln.... lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

PATTERNS LOOK CLEAN...TWO TONE IS HOT TOO.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 27 2006, 11:11 PM~6841036
> *you should make your own topic on that lincoln.... lol
> *


yeah he should... :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

thats one clean ass Lincoln...Shits Serious..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 27 2006, 11:54 PM~6840914
> *Not bad at all check this one out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 28 2006, 12:54 AM~6840914
> *Not bad at all check this one out.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY CUTLASS PARTS FOR SALE?? PM ME ASAP !! TY


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Dec 28 2006, 08:27 AM~6842445
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY CUTLASS PARTS FOR SALE?? PM ME ASAP !! TY
> *


another one! :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Santa NOS just came with brand new in the box '82 lincoln fender fin chrome trim =D


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

*ONLY 1800 , damn yall are slippin, a frickin clean LT-1 roadmaster that runs n drives n looks great!*

ROSS (954) 638-4400
*UPDATE ..TINT REMOVED, CAR DETAILED INSIDE AND OUT... VERY POWERFUL STRONG RUNNING LT-1.... 2000 TAKES HER HOME!! CHECK PICS BELOW!*
this is jus the sneak peak until i clean her up ...jus got it home a minute ago.

Has some kinda rare stuff... Chrome rockers/pillars..dont see many RM's with those... It has new brakes, recent tune up and the LT-1 is a BEAST. My 96 roadmaster didnt pull anything like this... I think maybe the motor's been worked a bit or something? Cuz the car is a monster.

Anyhow, more details and pics coming next week when it'll be available for sale... this is jus the sneak peak.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Dec 22 2006, 03:33 PM~6805183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever wanna sell this car can i be the 1st to know :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 28 2006, 02:14 PM~6844410
> *If you ever wanna sell this car can i be the 1st to know :cheesy:
> *


everything's for sale man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 28 2006, 02:16 PM~6844443
> *everything's for sale man
> *


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

i might just buy the farm before i sell this car uffin:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

trade for the le cab? lol :worship:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the mark wit the stainless trim pieces i jus got today ...the chrome middle pieces need holes drilled to install:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

just rebuilt my dump cartridges and chargin the batts, she's gona be good to go again!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 25 2006, 09:20 AM~6820348
> *The Mark VI all washed up ready for the ride to jupiter... she loves highway cruising!!
> 
> 
> ...



I love them old school rides with the flip up head lights liek thops porche 911's


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Only Florida... FO SALE


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 28 2006, 05:37 PM~6846481
> *I love them old school rides with the flip up head lights liek thops porche 911's
> *


she dont run like a porshe, but I'm quite happy, I whooped up on a Civic SI the otha day AND then I tapped on him =o


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

What do yall think of this .... candy blue w/patterns and silver leaf above the patterns under the candy


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

looks good.. but id add different patterns to it . u photoshoped it ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

im not so good wit the patterns, still learning


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I find the blue more appealing then the two tone. You keeping the vynil on ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

try a tangerine color or a red with different patterns


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah man i'm leavin the rag on, i like it.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

yea the rag does look nice on it


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Ross you ridin to towers tomorrow night?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: 2003TownCar, Martian

sup man long time!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah most likely, i guess u got the caddy juiced ?

I jus fixed my car finally so i'll prolly cruise up there...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

yup finally juiced it . call me if you go


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

iight fo sho


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 28 2006, 09:05 PM~6848449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Martian.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah definitely...think i need some center golds =l


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

How about this one?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Go vote on my poll ::: please =D
Poll on paint job


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Dec 28 2006, 05:32 PM~6847086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size are them vogues, ive been waiting a long time for someone to through them big vogues on a lifted car?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

yo 2003 towncar ... the red with the white top looks mean as fuck.. i like that better than the blue .


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

anyone know a good engine rebuilder in mia?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

85 cutlass forsale menggg!!... hit me uppp.... euro front on that ja'... car runs good no a/c... v6.... sanded down for paint.... minor bodywork needed.... has a few primer spots.... a very good and quick project.... perfect for who ever is looking for a car to get done up quick before the show!... u got amonth to go!.... easily get this car painted and slap some rims and a quick hydro install and you're in the game sir!....lol

for the low low price!..... of $1,000



or... if you already have a cutlass..... i can let the euro front go for justttt $350 whar a bargain!...lol


and i also.. have a regal front..... 87 headerpanel... with lights and grille..... for cheap price of 250!!! wow... look at that!...lol you dont want to be caught with a ugly duckling 82 front without a house grill (cause unless they got a house grill... que penaaaa)....lol



and here we have a perfectly running 1980's cadillac eldorado eisenheight or que pinga convertible with fully operable top and windows.. perfect for the g-body owner who wants a vert!!....lol white on white... white paint, white top, white guts... thats right!.... you heard me correctly... and... if anyone buys it within the next 3 years.. you get a cadillac eldorado house grill with it!!..... for the low low price... of $1,000



then here... we have 2 reds competition pumps practically brand new!... retail price is 379 each pump!..... both will sell for 400! :0 ...lol with marzochi gears.. chrome motors, chrome tanks... i believe gold backin plates and rods.... i must check i havent looked at them ina while... but the pumps are practically brand new... when i bought them they had black rods and backin plates so i swapped them out for gold ones... remember guys!.... only $400 dollars!... thats 4 easy payments of $100 (payments are due one every second till paid full.....lol)






thank you for shopping at QVC automotive....lol




and yes... im bored.. and got alot of shit for sale...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok.. this is a little random but... does anyone on here happen to weld alluminum?.... u know.... like with a spool gun and what not..... ?? i need my boat repaired and having a hard time finding some one to weld it up for me....lol well if so.... p.m. me let me know how much$$$


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 29 2006, 01:31 AM~6851037
> *yo 2003 towncar ... the red with the white top looks mean as fuck.. i like that better than the blue .
> *



word thanks,

reality is my ol' broke ass cant afford a candy paint job anytime soon hahaha, i jus like foolin wit photoshop


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3 wheels reaking havoc on my back bumper


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

wish my hop was :angry:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 28 2006, 10:33 PM~6849287
> *How about this one?
> 
> 
> ...


Found this on another page I thought you might Like it.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn that's pimp!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I just figured out where the frickin horn is on the Mark VI... all this time i thought the button on the steering wheel was broken...turns out you push the turn signal stalk IN to beep the horn....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

wtffff! ? thats some wierd as shit


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

No way you just figured that out haha :biggrin: I don't like where it's located I always hook it and it goes off.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 29 2006, 12:04 PM~6853193
> *No way you just figured that out haha :biggrin:  I don't like where it's located I always hook it and it goes off.
> *


right you would think in like 5 months i woulda hit it by accident right!?

damn i dunno tho it sounds like a moped horn... I wonder if i can take the horn out of my 92 caddy parts car?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the little picture of a trumpet on top of the turn signal should have been my hint...i'm just not that bright.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 29 2006, 12:23 PM~6853381
> *the little picture of a trumpet on top of the turn signal should have been my hint...i'm just not that bright.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i might never have figured it out, but the guy who sent me the fender trim for my car, also threw in an OG owners manual that i was flippin thru hahaha


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I need some center gold or a person who makes color wheels. 14 or 13 " s Hit me up. PM me.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 29 2006, 04:52 PM~6855227
> *I need some center gold  or a person who makes color wheels. 14 or 13 " s Hit me up. PM me.
> *


You'll have better luck in wheels & tires


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 29 2006, 08:01 AM~6852251
> *Found this on another page I thought you might Like it.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a local car.................


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

MY LAC FOR SALE OR TRADE...LET ME KNOW IF N E 1 IS INTERESTED


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&hl=gangstafied


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

wus up everyone, lets all ride to fuddruckers monday night, its ful of racers but the cops dont come till like 12 so we can chill for a lil while, that shit gets packed as hell, lets all go takeover there hangout.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 29 2006, 05:04 PM~6856803
> *wus up everyone, lets all ride to fuddruckers monday night, its ful of racers but the cops dont come till like 12 so we can chill for a lil while, that shit gets packed as hell, lets all go takeover there hangout.
> *



wat it do pimpin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 29 2006, 02:31 PM~6855547
> *Is this a local car.................
> *


no.. thats out on the west coast.. the owner is on these forums he goes by guam something?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 29 2006, 06:21 PM~6855923
> *MY LAC FOR SALE OR TRADE...LET ME KNOW IF N E 1 IS INTERESTED
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&hl=gangstafied
> *


WHAT IT DO PIMPN?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 29 2006, 08:39 PM~6857133
> *no.. thats out on the west coast.. the owner is on these forums he goes by guam something?
> *


Slamn78 I believe Guam is his son


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 29 2006, 05:49 PM~6857227
> *Slamn78 I believe Guam is his son
> *


 :thumbsup: i was close.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 29 2006, 05:04 PM~6856803
> *wus up everyone, lets all ride to fuddruckers monday night, its ful of racers but the cops dont come till like 12 so we can chill for a lil while, that shit gets packed as hell, lets all go takeover there hangout.
> *


Another Takeover...TK on Wednesdays got took over lol


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Dec 29 2006, 05:47 PM~6857199
> *WHAT IT DO PIMPN?
> *



wat it do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 28 2006, 11:20 AM~6842866
> *another one!  :0
> *



yeapp yeapp :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

forsale forsale forsale!....











let me knowwww.....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 30 2006, 01:01 PM~6863009
> *forsale forsale forsale!....
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the lil bird house? any rust?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 30 2006, 04:15 PM~6863065
> *how much for the lil bird house? any rust?
> *


i dont think hes gonna let that go. ive been after it for a while and nothing. thats his new project, he junked the regal and is gonna start on it this weekend. lets see if its done for lowrider


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 30 2006, 01:41 PM~6863266
> *i dont think hes gonna let that go. ive been after it for a while and nothing. thats his new project, he junked the regal and is gonna start on it this weekend. lets see if its done for lowrider
> *


dam the game aint ready for that lol.. i heard he sent it out to get engraved too!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

dam joe u clowning lol


----------



## G-Body Daddy (Dec 30, 2006)

hey fuck a trailer queen fuck ****** who think they shit is hard but is parked athome ***** if its so hard drive that bitch n shut up our moths ***** yall sum dumb ass ****** if you got a car n its parked at home with a cover or in a garage fuck just taking it to the shows take em to the fucking hangout n be daddy ***** shit yall dum i swear oh yea n remember if mommy n daddy pay for it then fuck u hater thats their car not urs pussy so stop stunning in mom n dads whip ha


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

coming soon....


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Body Daddy_@Dec 30 2006, 04:07 PM~6863717
> *hey fuck a trailer queen fuck ****** who think they shit is hard but is parked athome ***** if its so hard drive that bitch n shut up our moths ***** yall sum dumb ass ****** if you got a car n its parked at home with a cover or in a garage fuck just taking it to the shows take em to the fucking hangout n be daddy ***** shit yall dum i swear oh yea n remember if mommy n daddy pay for it then fuck u hater thats their car not urs pussy so stop stunning in mom n dads whip ha
> *


I bet u r a broke ass ***** with no car!!!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

But i agree dat people should b drivin these cars, n not having them parked waiting 4 a show


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

For Sale......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=307269


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Dec 30 2006, 07:49 PM~6864843
> *Double-O thanks for the rims
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

$1000all bodywork done no rust ready 4 paint needs int.
shaved doorhandels and it runs great


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 30 2006, 05:29 PM~6863859
> *coming soon....
> 
> 
> ...


omg u need to get ready cuz u will have c.a. knocking on ur door


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 30 2006, 07:22 PM~6865462
> *omg u need to get ready cuz u will have c.a. knocking on ur door
> *


"talk alot" i never knew you was in CA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Dec 30 2006, 05:49 PM~6864843
> *Double-O thanks for the rims
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt homie . that shit is looking tight !!!!

for all your wheel and tire needs check me out first HALLER!!!!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT CUTTY IS LOOKING REAL CLEAN..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

so i was reroofing my boys house today and had the mark VI on charge, took a coupla snaps.. from the pic from the roof, i noticed a GLARING lack of a 44" gold tint moonroof... I'ma have to do something about that


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: THAT WOULD LOOK TIGHT..BUT WILL YOU LOSE THE HALF RAG?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Dec 31 2006, 01:13 AM~6867691
> *:uh: THAT WOULD LOOK TIGHT..BUT WILL YOU LOSE THE HALF RAG?
> *


lol do u honestly think theres no space for a sunroof on that remaining roof thats not covered by the ragtop? :uh:

and yeah it'll look nice with a sunroof....



and bruh.. cars nice and all.. but you're turning miami fest into 2003towncar's mark VI fest....lol im prettty sure.. if u got back about 10 pages.. or more.. theres gotta be ATLEAST one pic of your car on each page....lol and im not hating...lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: I ACTUALLY JUST SAW ONE ON ANOTHER TOPIC WITH THE SUNROOF AND YES IT DOES FIT WITHOUT REMOVING THE TOP.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Whats with all the :uh:'s...lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Dec 31 2006, 03:07 AM~6868160
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it.......... Happy New Years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: HAPPY NEW YEARS........................................... :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2006, 02:32 AM~6867908
> *lol do u honestly think theres no space for a sunroof on that remaining roof thats not covered by the ragtop? :uh:
> 
> and yeah it'll look nice with a sunroof....
> ...



jus tryin to keep this topic TTT'd mfr's are slackin this thread be like 5 pages back n sheeit...i'll start postin pics of civics wit fartcans


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Took pics thru the re-roofing process if any of yall wana take a look...some of the pics are dark, we were workin till midnight.... neighbors must hate him. :biggrin: 


House build-up!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Happy New Years To All


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Gilbert said theres a car show the end of next month, well this month.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

$6000 FOR THE NEW YEAR


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

ICE COLD A/C ALL POWER TURNKEY CAR PERFECT FOR THE OCEANDRIVE DRIVER!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

DAM...DADE COUNTY THE CITY OF CAPRICES AND IMPALAS??????? 
AND NO ONE WANTS ONE??GUESS I'LL JUST KEEP IT


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 31 2006, 02:30 PM~6870841
> *DAM...DADE COUNTY THE CITY OF CAPRICES AND IMPALAS???????
> AND NO ONE WANTS ONE??GUESS I'LL JUST KEEP IT
> *


lmao...Everyone is broke from Christmas and shit...Wait till Income Tax...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 31 2006, 05:15 PM~6871175
> *lmao...Everyone is broke from Christmas and shit...Wait till Income Tax...
> *


NO SHIT!!!!


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

For Sale

















3,500


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Dec 31 2006, 05:09 PM~6871777
> *For Sale
> 
> 
> ...


damm... that money is sitting in my pocket......wishi had space to add to my colection


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

its cool :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*

wut dey do


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 31 2006, 02:06 AM~6868156
> *Whats with all the  :uh:'s...lol
> *


lol hey man... those faces are cool!......lol :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 31 2006, 06:21 PM~6871830
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> 
> ...


lol wuddup menggg.... :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

this is gangsta right here, all it needs is some curb feelers.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

welll there goes MIAMI FEST .. thanks to you


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lol he was complainin about me posting pics of my car ... i post pics when i change some shit up..did my trailing arm/tranny/etc, so i posted pics...got NOS fender gill trim, posted pics.... so i said fk it ima post up some gansgta ass civics then =)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i might sell the Mark anyhow...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 31 2006, 09:55 PM~6872430
> *this is gangsta right here, all it needs is some curb feelers.
> 
> 
> ...


on second thought. i think miami fest cant get enough of ur towncar. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 31 2006, 10:03 PM~6872474
> *lol he was complainin about me posting pics of my car ... i post pics when i change some shit up..did my trailing arm/tranny/etc, so i posted pics...got NOS fender gill trim, posted pics.... so i said fk it ima post up some gansgta ass civics then =)
> *


theres 3 words id never put together.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

haha true.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

considering sellin the mark if anyone wana thro some offers out.... 3 month old setup.... adj trailing arms and a black magic slip on the brand new driveshaft, new tranny, all new seals in the dump cartridges, 6 batt, 2 pump, high ass 3 wheel and swings like a mofo.... the stock frame is a monster but i check it daily, and it's fine.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got all these nice shiny regolded /restored emblems to go on my pearl 90..which i was gona sell, but now i'm thinkin center golds with pearl dish ...it's almost done.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 31 2006, 08:03 PM~6872474
> *lol he was complainin about me posting pics of my car ... i post pics when i change some shit up..did my trailing arm/tranny/etc, so i posted pics...got NOS fender gill trim, posted pics.... so i said fk it ima post up some gansgta ass civics then =)
> *



lolol i wasnt complainin.. i was just sayin you post your car on here alot.....


"well here she is.... sitting in the driveway... this is her a minute later...... omg isnt she cute?... well... i like this angle cause it compliments her eyes... so i cant stop taking pictures of my car and posting them on miami fest cause im tryna to spread its beauty so that everyone else can feel as if its part theres in some way"......


lolol

dude im fucken bored... :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2006, 09:33 PM~6872661
> *lolol i wasnt complainin.. i was just sayin you post your car on here alot.....
> "well here she is.... sitting in the driveway... this is her a minute later...... omg isnt she cute?... well... i like this angle cause it compliments her eyes... so i cant stop taking pictures of my car and posting them on miami fest cause im tryna to spread its beauty so that everyone else can feel as if its part theres in some way"......
> lolol
> ...




lmaoooo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2006, 07:33 PM~6872661
> *lolol i wasnt complainin.. i was just sayin you post your car on here alot.....
> "well here she is.... sitting in the driveway... this is her a minute later...... omg isnt she cute?... well... i like this angle cause it compliments her eyes... so i cant stop taking pictures of my car and posting them on miami fest cause im tryna to spread its beauty so that everyone else can feel as if its part theres in some way"......
> lolol
> ...


man up and go take some shots of whats laying in your living room!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2006, 08:47 PM~6872734
> *man up and go take some shots of whats laying in your living room!!
> *



lol the grey goose bottle fell and broke.... and that shit was half way...lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2006, 07:48 PM~6872744
> *lol the grey goose bottle fell and broke.... and that shit was half way...lol
> *


half empty cause the japs got to it :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2006, 10:33 PM~6872661
> *lolol i wasnt complainin.. i was just sayin you post your car on here alot.....
> "well here she is.... sitting in the driveway... this is her a minute later...... omg isnt she cute?... well... i like this angle cause it compliments her eyes... so i cant stop taking pictures of my car and posting them on miami fest cause im tryna to spread its beauty so that everyone else can feel as if its part theres in some way"......
> lolol
> ...


 :uh: :uh: ass. lol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 31 2006, 09:00 PM~6872791
> *:uh:
> *


lolol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:uh: Believe it or not but That fucking smiley be pissing alot of motherfuckers on this site off lol :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Dec 31 2006, 10:09 PM~6873397
> *:uh:  Believe it or not but That fucking smiley be pissing alot of motherfuckers on this site off lol  :uh:
> *


you aint lying

anyways everyother topic has peopel wishin each other a happy new years, but since everyone in miami hates each other


HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MIAMI


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY TRU LOWLYFE CAR CLUB BOYS


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy New Year to the whole miami crew.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Happy New Year to all my boys in D.A.D.E.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Happy new year from Brevard to Dade God bless..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, TO ALL OF THE LOWRIDERS OF S. FLORIDA


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: 2003TownCar, *DOUBLE-O*


sup homie...=D


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SHIT!!! just waking up long night at the HARD ROCK and than SCARLETS i seen somebody get knock the fuck out last night they had to carry homeboy out of the club in a stretcher with a neckbrace i wish i woul've had my camera . buddy was out cold like DEBO on FRIDAY .


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 1 2007, 10:29 AM~6875079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not somehitng you see eveyr day in miami :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHO'S ALL GOING TO FUDDROCKERS . how are the cops down there????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT !!!!!! :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6875414


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL LOW LYFE AND OTHER CAR CLUBS OUT THERE.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 1 2007, 11:25 AM~6875359
> *WHO'S ALL GOING TO FUDDROCKERS . how are the cops down there????
> *



i might head out there 2nite , what time?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

imma ride 2 fuddruckers tonite....who else is goin? double o u goin? coupe?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 30 2006, 11:17 PM~6866047
> *"talk alot" i never knew you was in CA
> *


i'm not i'm just saying


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

im kinda late .. but *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY.*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 1 2007, 02:23 PM~6875338
> *SHIT!!! just waking up long night at the HARD ROCK and than SCARLETS i seen somebody get knock the fuck out last night they had to carry homeboy out of the club in a stretcher with a neckbrace i wish i woul've had my camera . buddy was out cold like DEBO on FRIDAY .
> *



SCARLETTES IS THE SHIT BUT TOOTSIES IS LIKE DISNEYLAND


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

From tonites meet:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks DOUBLE-O for playin camera man.. here's the Mark fkn up the back bumper


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

gas hoppin.... u click the link it may take a few moments to load.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TIGHT VIDEOS CUZO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

the raise looks nice


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

only pic i took last night 









:thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

TTT good mornin miami =D Fud's was fun, woulda been better if more people showed up..damn thats a long ass drive from Tamarac


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: 2003TownCar, *SIC CARS INC*

sup phil!!!!!!

man i got to come see u soon

u see how im treatin this car ? i need some frame work


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that boy ROSS is a real ryder that boy made it all the way from tamarac down south and he was keeping up with my vert all the way there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 2 2007, 11:07 AM~6881411
> *that boy ROSS is a real ryder that boy made it all the way from tamarac down south and he was keeping up with my vert all the way there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



barely =\ damned 400 ci


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

hahah pulled in that bia and dropped the top on all the Ricer Ridaz


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 2 2007, 12:29 AM~6880490
> *From tonites meet:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics/self explanatory  :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

my new camera<33 i got to figure out all the features stilll


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

new years night and yall dont even call a cracka. yall must be hating on how clean the cadi is :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Jan 2 2007, 01:01 PM~6882100
> *new years night and yall dont even call a cracka. yall must be hating on how clean the cadi is  :biggrin:  j/k
> *




my bad y0 i got the impression u were doin ur cruisin earlier in the day!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 2 2007, 07:00 AM~6880827
> *only pic i took last night
> 
> 
> ...


came out nice, lincoln and caddy, it looks like my car is :worship: to yours though =) lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Here is one of my old ride's..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Here's a couple other old ride's..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 2 2007, 02:57 PM~6883025
> *Here is one of my old ride's..
> 
> 
> ...



i remember that car...i almost bought it u snatched it up b4 i could.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

oh i guess maybe it was u sellin it and somebody else got it


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I sold it to Chippin64 in South Carolina


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 2 2007, 01:58 PM~6883445
> *What the fuck is this?? Is this for real? :0
> 
> 
> ...



if thats big nene shit...it had broke but its going again seen it in compton put back together back in nov.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Damn that suck's now I see what is going on..lol :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 2 2007, 02:41 PM~6883312
> *i remember that car...i almost bought it u snatched it up b4 i could.
> *


is that the one that was in the u pull it in broward??


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 2 2007, 01:29 AM~6880490
> *From tonites meet:
> 
> 
> ...


 shyt was lookin tight homie...scrapin bumper and evetyhin...nice 2 meet yall and everyone else who rode...i guess ill see yall next monday :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

I kno i'm late with this but g'daaaaaammmmnnnnnn!!!!
yezzzzzziiiiiiirrrrrrr Toootsie'ssssss...... I get tha shakes when I think bout all tha bitchez in "disneyland".... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

yall should come 2 tk on nw 57 ave 2morrow , it gets way more packed wit lolo's , big rimmers , & runners & there are almost no ricers. 

duznt get raided as much & when it duz every1 heads out 2 the taco bell on 49th street in hialeah.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 2 2007, 07:43 PM~6885276
> *yall should come 2 tk on nw 57 ave 2morrow , it gets way more packed wit lolo's , big rimmers , & runners & there are almost no ricers.
> 
> duznt get raided as much & when it duz every1 heads out 2 the taco bell on 49th street in hialeah.
> *



i'm down.... =o


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 2 2007, 06:59 PM~6884846
> *shyt was lookin tight homie...scrapin bumper and evetyhin...nice 2 meet yall and everyone else who rode...i guess ill see yall next monday  :biggrin:
> *


how the hell did i not get any pics of ur ride? =\
i love ur rims....i need some like that for the mark


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 2 2007, 07:18 PM~6885597
> *how the hell did i not get any pics of ur ride? =\
> i love ur rims....i need some like that for the mark
> *


NO DOUBT HOMIE...IM ALWAYZ ON THE STREET RIDING ULL CATCH ME ONE OF THESE DAYS AGAIN LOLZ...THANKS BOUT THE RIMS WHAT U TRYING 2 GET ON THA MARK HOMIE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 2 2007, 02:29 AM~6880490
> *From tonites meet:
> 
> 
> ...


jose and bear? what time yall went i went early cause usually it gets poppin early but yesterday it was pretty dead so i just rode out what time yall got there


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 2 2007, 08:44 PM~6885846
> *NO DOUBT HOMIE...IM ALWAYZ ON THE STREET RIDING ULL CATCH ME ONE OF THESE DAYS AGAIN LOLZ...THANKS BOUT THE RIMS WHAT U TRYING 2 GET ON THA MARK HOMIE
> *


gotta get daytons..i got a tag that says ROLLN DZ


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 2 2007, 07:49 PM~6885914
> *jose and bear? what time yall went i went early cause usually it gets poppin early but yesterday it was pretty dead so i just rode out what time yall got there
> *


WELL I RODE OUT WIT JOSE N BEAR AND WE ENDED UP GETTIN THERE AROUND 10...

OOH N SAW THA TAG  LOZL NICE MOVE...U RIDING OUT NEXT MONDAY? OR YEA LIKE BEAR SAID WEDNESDAYS AT TK GETS POPPIN....ITS LIKE A LIL CARSHOW BUT AT NIGHT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the # to Imperial Plating in Opa Locka, I was given 305-688-9713, but I'm getting a dissconected message.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

OKay......Lowrider roll call ?
WHos going


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i been left around 10 i aint seen nothin poppin so i just left


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 2 2007, 10:40 PM~6886980
> *Does anyone know the # to Imperial Plating in Opa Locka, I was given 305-688-9713, but I'm getting a dissconected message.
> *


call bowtie south they got the number


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 2 2007, 10:52 PM~6887079
> *call bowtie south they got the number
> *


WE AINT 411 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jan 2 2007, 08:40 PM~6885241
> *I kno i'm late with this but g'daaaaaammmmnnnnnn!!!!
> yezzzzzziiiiiiirrrrrrr Toootsie'ssssss...... I get tha shakes when I think bout all tha bitchez in "disneyland".... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



im like a lil kid in a playground...i got slapped by a stripper cause i thought she was a toy i can play with


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh: :twak: :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 11:32 PM~6887514
> *did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
> mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh:  :twak:  :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club
> *


YEAH, I COULD SEE HER HOLLER RAPE, THEM FOOLS BE LIKE THE DUKE LACROSSE TEAM


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 2 2007, 09:34 PM~6887536
> *YEAH, I COULD SEE HER HOLLER RAPE, THEM FOOLS BE LIKE THE DUKE LACROSSE TEAM
> *


yeah they say they got her drunk ass fuck and took it


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 11:53 PM~6887733
> *yeah they say they got her drunk ass fuck and took it
> *


DAMN, THAT IS CRAZY.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 2 2007, 09:56 PM~6887765
> *DAMN, THAT IS CRAZY.
> *


i know sad story :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 11:32 PM~6887514
> *did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
> mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh:  :twak:  :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club
> *


white impala whos that?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 11:00 PM~6887808
> *i know sad story :uh:
> *


x2 dammmmm


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 09:32 PM~6887514
> *did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
> mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh:  :twak:  :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club
> *


Where did you hear that from? Girl in white impala ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 2 2007, 08:54 PM~6887102
> *WE AINT 411  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM!!!! when was the last time you came on here ???


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2007, 12:30 AM~6888099
> *DAM!!!! when was the last time you came on here ???
> *


im always around, but im on lowrider break for a minute :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 3 2007, 12:35 AM~6888150
> *im always around,  but im on lowrider break for a minute :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good to have a break and to sip on some Crown Royal every once in awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 2 2007, 12:29 AM~6880490
> *From tonites meet:
> 
> 
> ...


OK SEEING HOW I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS ON THIS STUPID SITE, IAM GOING TO USE THIS AS AN ADVANTAGE.. AND SAY THIS TOWN CAR IS FOR SALE !... SO PM IF INTRESTED.. BY THE WAY THANX! 2003 TC.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 2 2007, 06:49 PM~6885914
> *jose and bear? what time yall went i went early cause usually it gets poppin early but yesterday it was pretty dead so i just rode out what time yall got there
> *


Dawg, we got there like around 10:30 and it was a little dead. but lowlyfe was already there.. so it was pretty str8.. next time call me up bvefore you go..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 3 2007, 12:51 AM~6888251
> *OK SEEING HOW I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS ON THIS STUPID SITE, IAM GOING TO USE THIS AS AN ADVANTAGE.. AND SAY THIS TOWN CAR IS FOR SALE !... SO PM IF INTRESTED.. BY THE WAY THANX! 2003 TC.
> *



car is super clean too..sucks that you're sellin it..


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

LOW LYFE GONNA BE RIDING FO LIFE. Props to the peeps who made it out to Fuddruckers. For the peeps who didnt make it. See you all at the next hangout :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 3 2007, 01:50 AM~6888246
> *It's all good to have a break and to sip on some Crown Royal every once in awhile.  :biggrin:
> *



CROWN AND GINGER ALE IS THE SHIT


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 3 2007, 12:32 AM~6887514
> *did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
> mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh:  :twak:  :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club
> *



I think yall talking bout ladii impala....if this is true its fucked up....but if yall starting rumors...thats even more fucked up u can get ppl in serious trouble for this shit....and then ppl catch a bad name


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 2 2007, 05:43 PM~6885276
> *yall should come 2 tk on nw 57 ave 2morrow , it gets way more packed wit lolo's , big rimmers , & runners & there are almost no ricers.
> 
> duznt get raided as much & when it duz every1 heads out 2 the taco bell on 49th street in hialeah.
> *



im there!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 3 2007, 09:34 AM~6889705
> *im there!!!!
> *



what time?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 3 2007, 09:37 AM~6889714
> *what time?
> *



gotta help my boy move =\ might not be able to make it.

we need to do a takeover at tower shoppes one friday night...get errrrbody down there =o

last time i was there we had like 5 or 6 lowriders..and a lil hop off :biggrin: 

was a real crowd pleaser


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 3 2007, 07:37 AM~6889714
> *what time?
> *



around 9:30 is a good time 2 get there , get good parking


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 2 2007, 08:43 PM~6887012
> *OKay......Lowrider roll call ?
> WHos going
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2007, 09:49 AM~6889762
> *
> *



i might...i was hoping to have some more stuff done by then, but it aint lookin good...broke as a joke =\


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: 2003TownCar,*gangstaburban95*
sup man!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I LOVE MIAMI


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hey freak empty your pm box nikkah


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

BAYVIEW CADDY DONT PLAY


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 09:32 PM~6887514
> *did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
> mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh:  :twak:  :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club
> *


homie dont know where u gettin ur info from but its all twisted.....htats sum bullshit rumor that started on my space...the girl ya'll talkin bout even said herself that was bullshit.....ya'll makin some serious accusations that can get ni99az in trouble....so do me a favor so no "REAL DRAMA" and keep our name out your mouth espacially with some bullshit like that.....u dont know shit bout our club cause if u did then u would know that not what we bout!!!!

and to "dirty" dont compare us to any-1 cause u dont know shit bout us or our club!!!!

and thats on the real any-1 got anything to say bout this hit me up and ill awnser all ur questions and if need be help u solve any problems!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 3 2007, 09:45 AM~6889752
> *around 9:30 is a good time 2 get there , get good parking
> *



where's this place at?

if you're coming from I-95 in hollywood


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 10:32 PM~6887514
> *did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
> mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh:  :twak:  :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club
> *


wtf??? :uh: :uh: i doubt them ****** are bout that 4 real i know them and i doubt any opf em ****** would do that...but w/e


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll see yall out there at TK tonite .... another trip to dade for the Mark...

yall betta all come up to Tower Shops one friday nite for real. =D


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

whos riding out tonight? HIT ME Up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

fo sho homie... ill see u there tonite im riding with the white lincoln and the black caddy again see u there homie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 11:32 PM~6887514
> *did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
> mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh:  :twak:  :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club
> *


 :0 COME ON RIDE THE TRAIN AND RIDE IT :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 3 2007, 04:44 PM~6894214
> *whos riding out tonight? HIT ME Up
> *



im there homie , i go all da time there is absolutely no ricers there , they have there own hangout on 441 thats why tk gets full of lolo's, big rimmers & runners


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Me , my homie wit the cleanest 85 fwbc u've seen, martian and a bunch of other cats are meetin up and ridin down there.... we should be pretty deep


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 3 2007, 07:29 PM~6894602
> *im there homie , i go all da time there is absolutely no ricers there , they have there own hangout on 441 thats why tk gets full of lolo's, big rimmers & runners
> *


i never seen u there then? where u be at? :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

nigggga uve never seen bear at TK before ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 3 2007, 08:43 PM~6895278
> *nigggga uve never seen bear at TK before ?
> *


u either


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

lol of coarse not


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 3 2007, 08:45 PM~6895291
> *lol of coarse not
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

wut they do ***** u riding tonight ?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

iam rideing out, right now to tk... so holla at me when yall see me there PEACE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 3 2007, 12:50 AM~6888246
> *It's all good to have a break and to sip on some Crown Royal every once in awhile.  :biggrin:
> *


NO CROWN ROYAL HERE, BUT I AM COOKING UP A MEAN ASS 63 HT
JUST ALIL SOMETHING FOR ALL THE HOTRODDERS, YOU KNOW HOW THE BIG BOWTIE DOES IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 3 2007, 08:35 PM~6896282
> *NO CROWN ROYAL HERE, BUT I AM COOKING UP  A MEAN ASS 63 HT
> JUST ALIL SOMETHING FOR ALL THE HOTRODDERS, YOU KNOW HOW THE BIG BOWTIE DOES IT.. :biggrin:
> *


 shut up stupid :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn this is the earliest ive come home :angry: it was clicken tonite though everyone got kicked out of tk to taco bell like always taco bell was just Deed up' then we got kicked out of there to across the street to then later to starbucks but that aint last :uh: so i guess everyone rode home?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 3 2007, 10:38 PM~6896311
> *shut up stupid  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DEW CABRON'

ILL BE UP THERE IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 2 2007, 09:32 PM~6887514
> *did yall here what happen to that girl in the white impala this week end at the
> mystik styles party they got her drunk as fuck and took the pussy :uh:  :twak:  :nono: and now they telling everybody like is all good :thumbsdown: thats what the club is about??? :uh: shit good luck to what ever girl is in the club
> *


dam just cause homie wasnt invited to the party he starts talking shit..."good luck to what ever girl is in that club" buddy im for now the only girl in that club and all the members are very respectful to me and to others...i know the girl and im not a big fan of her but heres where i gotta back her up n deffended her by saying that i doubt that my club members would do that....and the club isnt bout that so take your state ment back 
point blank
=]


onto a better note...tk was good tonight untill the party poopers had to come along...and plan b ::taco bell:: was good to... same time next week everyone??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

had fun tonight..will have mad pics and movies to post tomorrow....

The candy cobalt blue 91 caddy broke a ball joint after we dipped, he had to drive it home on 3 wheels!

I didn't break anything tonight amazingly enough.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Jan 4 2007, 01:21 AM~6898052
> *dam just cause homie wasnt invited to the party he starts talking shit..."good luck to what ever girl is in that club" buddy im for now the only girl in that club and all the members are very respectful to me and to others...i know the girl and im not a big fan of her but heres where i gotta back her up n deffended her by saying that i doubt that my club members would do that....and the club isnt bout that so take your state ment back
> point blank
> =]
> ...



yo the broward people have hit miami twice this week! The dade people need to come to towers this friday.

real chill, cops dont kick us out.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 3 2007, 11:27 PM~6898119
> *yo the broward people have hit miami twice this week! The dade people need to come to towers this friday.
> 
> real chill, cops dont kick us out.
> *


when my regal is done, i will driving it down to the broward and dade hangouts.. all the way form the polk


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 4 2007, 01:30 AM~6898151
> *when my regal is done, i will be hitting browards and dade hangouts, its a 2-3 hour drive but its gunna happen soon
> *



cool then you can point out in person all the things i've done wrong on my car :biggrin: 





kidding.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 3 2007, 11:31 PM~6898169
> *cool then you can point out in person all the things i've done wrong on my car  :biggrin:
> kidding.
> *


 :dunno: who said anything about wrong stuff on your car.. its a clean car and deserves some respect


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 4 2007, 01:34 AM~6898188
> *:dunno:  who said anything about wrong stuff on your car.. its a clean car and deserves some respect
> *


was kidding, about my lower trailing arm positioning...
i wana look into droppin the upper mounts tho, i want my back to get crazy high


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 3 2007, 06:45 PM~6894229
> *fo sho homie... ill see u there tonite im riding with the white lincoln and the black caddy again see u there homie
> *



yo, i fall more in love wit ur car everytime i see that shit..makes me wana juice my '03


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 3 2007, 11:35 PM~6898201
> *was kidding, about my lower trailing arm positioning...
> i wana look into droppin the upper mounts tho, i want my back to get crazy high
> *


shoot me a pm ill hook you up with some info, i got stock lowers in mine and locks 18's no problem


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Jan 4 2007, 01:21 AM~6898052
> *
> onto a better note...tk was good tonight untill the party poopers had to come along...and plan b ::taco bell:: was good to... same time next week everyone??
> *




yea next week only we need a bigger parking lot ... after TK instead of taco bell everyone just go across the street instead...more space for everyone ... but all and all tonight was good ... i would love to see the same scenery again next week ... wuts up wit a ride for the weekend to the beach at night or the grove ... anyone down ???


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 3 2007, 01:03 AM~6888330
> *Dawg, we got there like around 10:30 and it was a little dead. but lowlyfe was already there.. so it was pretty str8.. next time call me up bvefore you go..
> *



yo man hope u got home alright..i feel bad, broke ur shit for my video =\ if u need help fixin it, jus holla.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 01:26 AM~6898098
> *had fun tonight..will have mad pics and movies to post tomorrow....
> 
> The candy cobalt blue 91 caddy broke a ball joint after we dipped, he had to drive it home on 3 wheels!
> ...



he aint the only that broke something.... post them pics and them videos ASAP!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2007, 01:36 AM~6898217
> *yea next week only we need a bigger parking lot ... after TK  instead of taco bell everyone just go across the street instead...more space for everyone ... but all and all tonight was good ... i would love to see the same scenery again next week ... wuts up wit a ride for the weekend to the beach at night or the grove ... anyone down ???
> *



TOWER SHOPS IN DAVIE!!! like 600 cars or more on friday night, everything from OG 61' impalas, to big rim cars, u pay 2 dollars to get in and the cops dont fk with u.... yall need to make the ride! It's right off I-95/turnpike/595/75


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, japSW20, 2003TownCar, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*


wut they do PAPA !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 01:39 AM~6898246
> *TOWER SHOPS IN DAVIE!!! like 600 cars or more on friday night, everything from OG 61' impalas, to big rim cars, u pay 2 dollars to get in and the cops dont fk with u.... yall need to make the ride! It's right off I-95/turnpike/595/75
> *



yea but towers is what friday nights right? fuck it friday towers and saturday the beach ...wut up ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2007, 01:40 AM~6898251
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, japSW20, 2003TownCar, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> wut they do PAPA !
> *



i got a nice video of ur car cruisin by and a couple of pics too.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2007, 01:41 AM~6898260
> *yea but towers is what friday nights right? fuck it friday towers and saturday the beach ...wut up ?
> *


towers is friday nite from basically 8-10:30..
then cruise downtown fort laud/riverfront

we need to take over towers for real, lots of hot rods and classics, the lowriders are a real crowd pleaser.

me and Atef had a lil hop-off last time and we had everyone at the place over there video taping and shit


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 01:41 AM~6898265
> *i got a nice video of ur car cruisin by and a couple of pics too.
> *



fo sho .. post em up ..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 01:43 AM~6898281
> *towers is friday nite from basically 8-10:30..
> then cruise downtown fort laud/riverfront
> 
> ...



dayum 8- 10:30 imma doubt imma make it.. imma try .. i wanna see what towers is about...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2007, 01:45 AM~6898292
> *dayum 8- 10:30 imma doubt imma make it.. imma try .. i wanna see what towers is about...
> *



u aint got to get there until 9:30...it starts at 6 actually...but doesnt get bangin till about 9....if all of yall cats from tonite come, and all of us from broward come, we'll shut the place down


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I was gas hoppin my shit beside "bizzy" ... think i wandered out of my lane a lil bit had him worried =]


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 01:46 AM~6898309
> *u aint got to get there until 9:30...it starts at 6 actually...but doesnt get bangin till about 9....if all of yall cats from tonite come, and all of us from broward come, we'll shut the place down
> *



imma see what happens .. but hopefully everyone that was out there today is out there friday.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 01:47 AM~6898317
> *I was gas hoppin my shit beside "bizzy" ... think i wandered out of my lane a lil bit had him worried =]
> *




lol yea he had mentioned something about it .


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2007, 01:48 AM~6898323
> *imma see what happens .. but hopefully everyone that was out there today is out there friday.
> *



hopefully..like i said the broward folks hit miami twice this week , it's only fair hahaa..

and we aint got to worry bout cops...and it's conveniently located right off all the major highways.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 01:50 AM~6898346
> *hopefully..like i said the broward folks hit miami twice this week , it's only fair hahaa..
> 
> and we aint got to worry bout cops...and it's conveniently located right off all the major highways.
> *



how do i get there from like TK ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 3 2007, 11:36 PM~6898217
> *yea next week only we need a bigger parking lot ... after TK  instead of taco bell everyone just go across the street instead...more space for everyone ... but all and all tonight was good ... i would love to see the same scenery again next week ... wuts up wit a ride for the weekend to the beach at night or the grove ... anyone down ???
> *



its not that we need a new place , every1 fit in good but its them dumbasses who peel out & do burn outs that fuck da hangouts up.

black dually burning out was off da chang but see what happens when u peel out cops show up & kick us out who have nothing 2 do with it ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

take the 826 to I-75... north to 595...east , and get off on university drive , it's right there as soon as u get off...


let's get ERRBODY to go out there.... show those hot-rodders what's really up


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 01:54 AM~6898379
> *take the 826 to I-75... north to 595...east , and get off on university drive , it's right there as soon as u get off...
> let's get ERRBODY to go out there.... show those hot-rodders what's really up
> *



or you could take the turnpike or I-95 to 595 , exit west , get off on univeristy and it's right there on the south east corner....you can't miss it, there'll be like over 600 cars.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 4 2007, 01:53 AM~6898374
> *its not that we need a new place , every1 fit in good but its them dumbasses who peel out & do burn outs that fuck da hangouts up.
> 
> black dually burning out was off da chang but see what happens when u peel out cops show up & kick us out who have nothing 2 do with it ...
> *


nah then u gotta start beggin for the cop to not give you a ticket .... but fuck that well deserved for fuckin up the vibe...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 3 2007, 11:58 PM~6898405
> *nah then u gotta start beggin for the cop to not give you a ticket .... but fuck that well deserved  for fuckin up the vibe...
> *


  that was funny


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2007, 12:40 AM~6898251
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, japSW20, 2003TownCar, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> wut they do PAPA !
> *



wuts upppp sir!?!....lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 4 2007, 02:02 AM~6898431
> *  that was funny
> *



lol yea it was...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

tRick oR tReat uffin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 4 2007, 02:13 AM~6898507
> *tRick oR tReat  uffin:
> *



happyyyy hollloooweeennnn


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 3 2007, 11:38 PM~6898229
> *yo man hope u got home alright..i feel bad, broke ur shit for my video =\    if u need help fixin  it, jus holla.
> *


Yeah i got home safe hommie, thanx. is really nothing that bad, i just have to replace a piston cause that one bended and get a new brake line. so its really not that bad...but oh well that the lowrider game..shits always gonna break... JUST REMEBER TO POST THAT VIDEO UP.. THE LAST THREE I DID BEFORE BENDING MY PISTON :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 4 2007, 02:43 AM~6898744
> *Yeah i got home safe hommie, thanx. is really nothing that bad, i just have to replace a piston cause that one bended and get a  new brake line. so its really not that bad...but oh well that the lowrider game..shits always gonna break... JUST REMEBER TO POST THAT VIDEO UP.. THE LAST THREE I DID BEFORE BENDING MY PISTON :biggrin:
> *



word, lots of pics and videos comin up shortly...

it's a part of the game but it's worth it... I've broken a trailing arm so far, blew out the rear seal on my tranny, blown out 3 dump cartridge seals and a slow down seal....... Just keep replacing it wit better shit =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

cant find the cord for my camera =\

so no pics or videos yet.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 09:30 AM~6899670
> *cant find the cord for my camera =\
> 
> so no pics or videos yet.
> *



well start looking thennnnn!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey wassa ppls?! just got back from vacation and i saw some shit about mystic, all i can say is for the few people i know from ther, they all real cool....i think all that was a bunch of talk....
well dale TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

yooo where the pics?


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

he found the cord and hes still slackin lol


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

everyone should hit up the checkers on 68 n w 12th ave, both autozone and discount auto parts are open 24 hrs, so they cant really tell us ne thing there


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Jan 4 2007, 03:21 PM~6901657
> *everyone should hit up the checkers on 68  n w  12th ave, both autozone and discount auto parts are open 24 hrs, so they cant really tell us ne thing there
> *


damn, why hasnt anyone thought of that? sounds good.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

why not wal-mart? why not kinkos? they are open 24 hours too. i dont think its a big deal the places are closed, i think its more of the peeling out, doing donuts and some of the other things going on there lol :angry:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

looks like you guys are having tons of fun down there...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Jan 4 2007, 12:21 PM~6901657
> *everyone should hit up the checkers on 68  n w  12th ave, both autozone and discount auto parts are open 24 hrs, so they cant really tell us ne thing there
> *


ricers go there all da time , lets drive them out!!!!


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

when all else fails, theres always tootsies lol :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn danny good idea....
hows the car comin along?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Jan 4 2007, 03:40 PM~6901790
> *when all else fails, theres always tootsies lol  :biggrin:
> *



NO U MEAN DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 12:36 AM~6898212
> *yo, i fall more in love wit ur car everytime i see that shit..makes me wana juice my '03
> *


lolz thanks homie appreciate it...ur cars loooking sweet as well...so whats the rollcall whos going 2 towers this friday...ill definitely be out there...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 12:47 AM~6898317
> *I was gas hoppin my shit beside "bizzy" ... think i wandered out of my lane a lil bit had him worried =]
> *


lolz its all cool homie...that mark was getting up! :biggrin: lolz i need 2 bring my camera next time lol wanna see them pics already lol


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

4 Members: Whodi, DOUBLE-O, SIC CARS INC, Infamuz Bizzy :wave:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

IIght..... i'm not that great wit this camera yet, so excuse some of the crappy pics... it has so many features i got to figure out for nighttime shooting...here's the pics...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

here's the rest


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

LOOKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 03:46 PM~6902347
> *IIght..... i'm not that great wit this camera yet, so excuse some of the crappy pics... it has so many features i got to figure out for nighttime shooting...here's the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


please note, truck prop matches top. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

5 Members: 2003TownCar, 1984CADDY, Next_Level, *SIC CARS INC*, Whodi

sup homie..it's almost time!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LIKING THE PICS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

TTT 

man u guys are slackin

yall better be fixin ur cars and chargin ur batteries for towers tomorrow nite!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

RACERS RACERS RACERS. Always fuking up our hangouts. COME DOWN TO HOMESTEAD TO THE MOTORSPORTS COMPLEX you will have more fun, Peel, race, crash, kill whatever you want but KEEP away from our HANGOUTS. :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Lil video from last nite


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

a lil video of the lineup


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

dammit!!! i need dsl!!!! lolz damn dial up cant watch no videos lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Infamuz Bizzy, *SwitchHitter*, *96' lincoln*, *2003TownCar*, southern comfort, G-Body Daddy

wassup homies :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 4 2007, 06:20 PM~6903903
> *RACERS RACERS RACERS. Always fuking up our hangouts. COME DOWN TO HOMESTEAD TO THE MOTORSPORTS COMPLEX you will have more fun, Peel, race, crash, kill whatever you want but KEEP away from our HANGOUTS.  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *



thats some true shit right there .


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

This right here is SwitchHitter power 3 on both sides..sorry it's so dark.. PS this videos worth a couple of hundred bucks.. if u were there last nite, u know why


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

What's that sound in the background? It sounds like a john-deere supercharged by a dust-buster doing burn-outs


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 07:21 PM~6904434
> *This right here is SwitchHitter power 3 on both sides..sorry it's so dark.. PS this videos worth a couple of hundred bucks.. if u were there last nite, u know why
> 
> *



it wass a slooooooowwww drivee home for him....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 07:23 PM~6904452
> *What's that sound in the background? It sounds like a john-deere supercharged by a dust-buster doing burn-outs
> *



thats the " pleaseeeee dont giveee meee ticket for fuckin up everyones night " truck


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 96' lincoln, G-Body Daddy, blvd ace miami, sassyluv, *2003TownCar, *SwitchHitter, *COUP DE BEAR, Infamuz Bizzy,* southern comfort


wut they do ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2007, 05:26 PM~6904488
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: 96' lincoln, G-Body Daddy, blvd ace miami, sassyluv, 2003TownCar, SwitchHitter, COUP DE BEAR, Infamuz Bizzy, southern comfort
> wut they do ?
> *


niping here in da crib watching animal planet

yo ross them pix & videos are nice


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 05:21 PM~6904434
> *This right here is SwitchHitter power 3 on both sides..sorry it's so dark.. PS this videos worth a couple of hundred bucks.. if u were there last nite, u know why
> 
> *


NOW THATS A FACT ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SO EVERYONE WHO LOOKS AT THE VIDEO, KINDLY DEPOSIT $10 INTO MY HAND NEXT TIME YOU SEE ME ! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

By the way the pictures and videos are looking nice hommie, keep up the good work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

yo jose...i need 2 ride 2 y0 krib 2 wqathc dem videos my 56k shyt slow ass hell!!!! i only see the pic lol no videos


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo that shit was tight, like 10 lowriders cruisin back 2 back to the second spot..

thats what sucks about where i live in broward..there's no lowriders....well there was but now Brett has it =\ At least it's back on the streets tho =o


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

But there's broward cars in the works ;-)

Can't say much more than that...you'll see though.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 07:35 PM~6905024
> *yo that shit was tight, like 10 lowriders cruisin back 2 back to the second spot..
> 
> thats what sucks about where i live in broward..there's no lowriders....well there was but now Brett has it =\  At least it's back on the streets tho =o
> *


yea that was cool...but dont worry homie...2morrow we ridin to towers :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 4 2007, 08:58 PM~6905189
> *yea that was cool...but dont worry homie...2morrow we ridin to towers  :biggrin:
> *



tight work....lots of beautiful stock OG impalas out there and shit too, hot rods... and the Ricers have their own area they stay in.

The lowriders/classics/hotrods stay on the north side, and the pos ricers go on the south side.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3 Members: 2003TownCar, *COUP DE BEAR*, 100 spokes

sup playaaa


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn yall boyz doing it big at that hangout tight pics


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 03:47 PM~6902356
> *here's the rest
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 06:44 PM~6904099
> *Lil video from last nite
> 
> *


hah im in half the video :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I think we should all give it.. to 2003 town car, for coming threw with them pictures and videos and keeping this topic alive.. KEEP IT UP ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i feel alienated tho :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 4 2007, 10:50 PM~6906255
> *:0  :0  :0      :biggrin:
> *



pimp ass ride..come to towers tomorrow night man i'm gettin better wit this cam... take better pics...we'll be rollin deep if all yall dade boys come down....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 4 2007, 11:02 PM~6906376
> *I think we should all give it.. to 2003 town car, for coming threw with them pictures and videos and keeping this topic alive.. KEEP IT UP !  :thumbsup:
> *



aint no thang , i jus wana get broward hyped up to start building cars again..but like i said there's some on the way..

regal with everything sucicide and chrome, full show.....it's gona blow people's minds.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 11:16 PM~6906521
> *pimp ass ride..come to towers tomorrow night man i'm gettin better wit this cam... take better pics...we'll be rollin deep if all yall dade boys come down....
> *


im not gonna lie i always go to towers but alone lol they got pics of me on another site ima go tommorow see if any of the old guys there wanna buy the rivi :biggrin: thinkin about gettin a 64 if its not already sold or another fleetwood this one with juice


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yo i'll be at towers 2morrow... i usually park where the arbys is at...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

At what time u guys usually get 2 towers im thinkin bout ridin up but not wit da ss


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

me 2, i might ride up der...but not wit the cutty...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

8:30-9


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

ill be there by 9 :thumbsup: who else is ridin?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 4 2007, 09:18 PM~6906543
> *aint no thang , i jus wana get broward hyped up to start building cars again..but like i said there's some on the way..
> 
> regal with everything sucicide and chrome, full show.....it's gona blow people's minds.
> *


Damn that regal sound's real familliar :0 :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 01:42 PM~6910825
> *Damn that regal sound's real familliar :0  :0
> *




ahaha ...yeah only a select few know what's up tho


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

nice


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

pm me i might be interested


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

This is for the "burning out on vogues" thread but i figured i'd post it here for the hell of it..

PS: I don't normally treat my TownCar like this, but I'm doing it for the benefit of the LIL community. =]


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

OH MAN ROSS, THATS GREAT LOL :buttkick:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Finally here she is.....Mo finished painting the ride last night...it still has its nick nacks to be done like the grille and moldings..but over all the car is done and im happy ass hell.....I wanna thank Mo for doing a bad ass job and taking his time on doing the car right.....Its a Red Pearl with metallic in it (dont know the color)....with HOK Kandy apple red racing stripes and Airbrushed checkered flags inside the racing stripes.....The airbrushing cant be seen that good inside the booth but ill have pictures of it in the sun later on....ONCE AGAIN THANKS MO FOR THE BAD ASS JOB U DID.....OO AND BY THE WAY ITS WET ASS FUCK AND STILL HASNT BEEN WET SANDED AND BUFFED


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 5 2007, 02:13 PM~6912103
> *Finally here she is.....Mo finished painting the ride last night...it still has its nick nacks to be done like the grille and moldings..but over all the car is done and im happy ass hell.....I wanna thank Mo for doing a bad ass job and taking his time on doing the car right.....Its a Red Pearl with metallic in it (dont know the color)....with HOK Kandy apple red racing stripes and Airbrushed checkered flags inside the racing stripes.....The airbrushing cant be seen that good inside the booth but ill have pictures of it in the sun later on....ONCE AGAIN THANKS MO FOR THE BAD ASS JOB U DID.....OO AND BY THE WAY ITS WET ASS FUCK AND STILL HASNT BEEN WET SANDED AND BUFFED
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit is tight you did a nice job on it .. Who painted it?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Mo from my car club....


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Mad props look's realy good..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

real nice....when do u get it back??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

veryyy nice!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 05:25 PM~6912184
> *real nice....when do u get it back??
> *



i get it 2nyte and its going on monday 2 get the suspension fixed and the misfire that started happening b4 i took it 2 get painted...then i take it back 2 put the moldings and stuff back on....soo it should be on the streets within the next months......im also anodizing some parts of the 22's...wait till u c.....theres other little details that are gonna be done 2 the car : )


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thats sounds sweet congratz


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 05:40 PM~6912272
> *thats sounds sweet congratz
> *



thanks homie i cant wait 2 c that kutty.....u aint even let out no pictures yet...gonna be stuntin 2 red cars on big feet and big motors


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: and big motor is right i'm actually getting it today or monday....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damned front dump assembly keeps springing leaks all ova the place.... blew the seal on the front slow down again...wtf????

i jus need to get an adex and be done with it.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x10


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 05:46 PM~6912303
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl: and big motor is right i'm actually getting it today or monday....
> *



lol tru.....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

ROLLIN CC....COMIN OUT HARD IN 07...some ppl dont know what we got in the works...but we gonna sneak up on em....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

well....puttin new seal in again, see if it lasts for more than 4 days this time. =\

cheap slow downs and dumps </3


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS+Jan 5 2007, 04:59 PM~6912439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4days wow... :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

imma be there but not in my lac


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

eh, put new seal, checked all fluids, batteries charging, i'm good to go...... i've taken it out like 5 times since the last time i broke it.... I'm about due.... *knock on wood*


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

looks like everyone wants to bring their dailys :dunno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

=\


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

whos going though and at what time holla at me on the pm


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

me , martian, and atef are headin ova there now...


infamus is ridin out there
coup de bear is ridin out there
i think certified lincoln might be

Jose? I doubt it unless he fixed it already!

There's gona be some heads out there


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

How do I get there from homestead


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 5 2007, 07:48 PM~6913436
> *How do I get there from homestead
> *


TURNPIKE NORTH TO 75 NORTH TO 595 EAST. GET OFF AT UNIVERSITY DRIVE SOUTH AND ITS ON YOUR LEFT. TOWER SHOPS


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

jose u comin threw


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

towers here we come


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

fo dem muthafukin haters u kno who yall are hah


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*RoLLiN SS*

YOUR SHIT LOOKIN TIGHT WORK MAN....YOU REMMEBER THAT TIME I ASK YOU IF YOU HAD A WHIP FOR SALE CUZO WELL IM COPING A WHIP TOMMOR BUT ANYWAS THANKS FOR ALL THAT INFO YOU HELP ME OUT WITH CUZO


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

I didn't see no 2003 town town car out there or many other low low's out there. Came all the way from down south. It's all good though, real riders ride. maybe have the fleetwood out there next week. All the way from kendall. LOWLYFE-ALL -DAY.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jan 5 2007, 11:55 PM~6915579
> *I didn't see no 2003 town town car out there or many other low low's out there.  Came all the way from down south. It's all good though, real riders ride. maybe have the fleetwood out there next week. All the way from kendall.  LOWLYFE-ALL -DAY.
> *


we were there till about 9:30 and it lookd like nobody else was showin up, so we flexed.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i was gunna go but at the last minute my friends surprised me took me out kuz it was my bday this week


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i would of gone but i had gotten outta work late .. so i couldnt make it .. i got out like at the time yall left.. wuts up for the beach tommorow tho ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 6 2007, 12:37 AM~6915954
> *i was gunna go but at the last minute my friends surprised me took me out kuz it was my bday this week
> *


 happy early birthday bearrr!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 5 2007, 11:57 PM~6916733
> *i would of gone but i had gotten outta work late .. so i couldnt make it .. i got out like at the time yall left..  wuts up for the beach tommorow tho ?
> *


TC lookin clean, I was the one on the strip in the acura cl


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 5 2007, 10:29 PM~6915883
> *we were there till about 9:30 and it lookd like nobody else was showin up, so we flexed.
> *


you have to remember this boys are coming from way down south . why would you leave at 9:30 anyways sounds like MARTIAN might have been HUNGRY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

who wants to meet saturday night at the taco bell in the grove cruise the grove than maybe hit the BEACH ???? I'M DOWN .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 6 2007, 03:03 AM~6917466
> *who wants to meet saturday night at the taco bell in the grove cruise the grove than maybe hit the BEACH ????  I'M DOWN .
> *



fo sho im down


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 6 2007, 02:28 AM~6917068
> *TC lookin clean, I was the one on the strip in the acura cl
> *



manny ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 6 2007, 01:22 AM~6917611
> *manny ?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 5 2007, 11:58 PM~6916742
> *happy early birthday bearrr!
> *


lol my bday past jan 2


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Im down like JAMES BROWN. lemme go fix my hose


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

damn i was tryna help jose with his whip and finished late...we couldnt go....but whats up with tonite anything going down>???? im down 4 w/e pops up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

EVERYBODY MEET AT THE TACO BELL IN THE GROVE AROUND TEN . LET'S HIT THE GROVE THAN MAYBE THE BEACH FOR THOSE THAT HAVE CLEAN REGISTRATIONS AND PROFF OF INSURANCE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: brownstylez8, DOUBLE-O 
ANSWER YOUR PHONE PIMPN! YOU BULLSHITIN


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I heard theres something going on at FUDRUCKERS tonight, Anybody heard something? They say every first SATurday of the month..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

yea there is its every 1st saturday of the month they have a lil hangout going on out there


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i wanna see if i go this saturday again im working on the fleetwood right now grinding some excess chassis metal :biggrin: lol hopefully im done for tonite


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 3 2007, 10:35 PM~6896282
> *NO CROWN ROYAL HERE, BUT I AM COOKING UP  A MEAN ASS 63 HT
> JUST ALIL SOMETHING FOR ALL THE HOTRODDERS, YOU KNOW HOW THE BIG BOWTIE DOES IT.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 6 2007, 10:20 AM~6918415
> *EVERYBODY MEET AT THE TACO BELL IN THE GROVE AROUND TEN . LET'S HIT THE GROVE THAN MAYBE THE BEACH FOR THOSE THAT HAVE CLEAN REGISTRATIONS AND PROFF OF INSURANCE  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 so wuts going down ?? the grove and beach or fudruckers ??


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

im down


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 6 2007, 11:55 AM~6918545
> *I heard theres something going on at FUDRUCKERS tonight, Anybody heard something? They say every first SATurday of the month..
> *



FUDRUCKERS 2NYTE!!!!...mostly oldies but the bois from bowtie connection where out ther last time


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 6 2007, 12:31 AM~6915427
> *RoLLiN SS
> 
> YOUR SHIT LOOKIN TIGHT WORK MAN....YOU REMMEBER THAT TIME I ASK YOU IF YOU HAD A WHIP FOR SALE CUZO WELL IM COPING A WHIP TOMMOR BUT ANYWAS THANKS FOR ALL THAT INFO YOU HELP ME OUT WITH CUZO
> *



tru congratulations ***** i remember when i got my first car on the way 2 Haines City to pick up my ole mans new 18 wheeler...and in a lil ass dealership i saw a 94 caprice...i had cash on me left a deposit and went back next week and got the car...its a nice feeling getting ur first car...anytime u need some info on that shit again jus let me know


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 6 2007, 01:09 PM~6919722
> *FUDRUCKERS 2NYTE!!!!...mostly oldies but the bois from bowtie connection where out ther last time
> *


FUDRUCKERS than the grove . fudruckers starts jumping around 7 from what i hear . see ya'll out there


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

WHOS RIDING TONIGHT? LEMME C :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

i might pass by there


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ima prolly roll the TC down there..... been puttin mad miles on the mark lately.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

what time everyone riding? anyone in hialeah riding out lemmie know well meet up somewhere and ride to fudds then the grove


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 6 2007, 01:12 PM~6919738
> *tru congratulations ***** i remember when i got my first car on the way 2 Haines City to pick up my ole mans new 18 wheeler...and in a lil ass dealership i saw a 94 caprice...i had cash on me left a deposit and went back next week and got the car...its a nice feeling getting ur first car...anytime u need some info on that shit again jus let me know
> *


thanks man


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

fo sho FUDRUKERS TONIGHTTT!.. see yall boys out there


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

gold k/os... ima leave em on for a week see how i like em


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

by the way, rewired the whole car at 36v......everyone got me skurred of folding the frame in half..so no more hoppin jus lay/play and cruise...maybe a few 3 wheels still though =)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 6 2007, 01:22 AM~6917611
> *manny ?
> *


lol nah i was shotty in mannys car


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

NICE RIDE OUT. PROPS TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT MADE IT. OH AND MY CAR ISNT OVERHEATING ANYMORE BUT ITS 220 AM AND I COUGHT A FUCKEN FLAT. DE PINGA! BUT FK IT. IT WAS WORTH THE RIDE. TIRE WILL BE HERE IN 1/2 HOUR. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

just got back from the beach , fun night


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 7 2007, 03:22 AM~6923800
> *just got back from the beach , fun night
> *


HELL OF A NIGHT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 7 2007, 12:24 AM~6923805
> *HELL OF A NIGHT
> *


u made it back str8 homie?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 7 2007, 03:25 AM~6923816
> *u made it back str8 homie?
> *


oh yeah i stopped to check the temp at a gas station and the water was cold so i kept riding, 5 min after a fuken flat. fkfkfkfkfk pero ill be good. :biggrin: thanx to you and all the homies that looked out. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

who was da 1 who threw da pix at the shell station , uppem!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 7 2007, 12:29 AM~6923838
> *oh yeah i stopped to check the temp at a gas station and the water was cold so i kept riding, 5 min after a fuken flat. fkfkfkfkfk pero ill be good. :biggrin:  thanx to you and all the homies that looked out. :biggrin:
> *



no prob homie , hope 2 see da lac riding soon


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 7 2007, 03:31 AM~6923843
> *who was da 1 who threw da pix at the shell station , uppem!!!!
> *


me and double o but. Im still on the turnpike. when i get home i will if im not tired. LOl :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 7 2007, 03:32 AM~6923848
> *no prob homie , hope 2 see da lac riding soon
> *


it will be ready for the next ride out.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

as an old school cat i like to give a shout out to all the new school cats keeping the GAME alive down here in miami . keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

let's ride out again every first saturday of the month starting with fudruckers it's up to everybody to keep this alive


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2007, 03:15 AM~6924051
> *let's ride out again every first saturday of the month starting with fudruckers it's up to everybody to keep this alive
> *



im down for sure ...tonight it was deep... atleast over 20 cars.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Finally home.. :biggrin:


----------



## kool_laidff (Sep 28, 2005)

yo does anyone now antything about cheap insurances i need to put insurance on my regal??? asap someone pleaseee


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Jan 3 2007, 11:21 PM~6898052
> *dam just cause homie wasnt invited to the party he starts talking shit..."good luck to what ever girl is in that club" buddy im for now the only girl in that club and all the members are very respectful to me and to others...i know the girl and im not a big fan of her but heres where i gotta back her up n deffended her by saying that i doubt that my club members would do that....and the club isnt bout that so take your state ment back
> point blank
> =]
> ...


lo :uh: sorry dint want to go to the party
o well is cool to get girls drunk and rape them but what ever
thats on mario and your club :uh: i know the club is not about that but thats what you guys where saying about the other 2 ****** that in jail now :uh: lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2007, 03:15 AM~6924051
> *let's ride out again every first saturday of the month starting with fudruckers it's up to everybody to keep this alive
> *



i'll definitely be there from now on....last nite jus wasnt good, got bald ass tires on the front n was supposed to sell the roadmaster but some tire kicker came and fooled around with it for 45 minutes and then said he needed to think about it.

WHATS TO THINK ABOUT $1800 for a FRICKIN CLEAN ROADMASTER WITH AN LT1


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

WHATS TO THINK ABOUT $1800 for a FRICKIN CLEAN ROADMASTER WITH AN LT1
[/quote]
I think that's a fucking steal :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHATS TO THINK ABOUT $1800 for a FRICKIN CLEAN ROADMASTER WITH AN LT1
[/quote]

welcome to my world :uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> WHATS TO THINK ABOUT $1800 for a FRICKIN CLEAN ROADMASTER WITH AN LT1


welcome to my world :uh:
[/quote]


word....why cant there be more car buyers like ME!

I see

I like


I buy..

fk the BS


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

props 2 everyone who made it last night. :biggrin: it was a fun night seeing over 20 lo lo's deep ....finally got 2 see freakones linc... :thumbsup: props homie!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 7 2007, 01:26 PM~6925527
> *props 2 everyone who made it last night. :biggrin:  it was a fun night seeing over 20 lo lo's deep ....finally got 2 see freakones linc... :thumbsup: props homie!
> *



yea it was fun... when the next ride out ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam miami finally coming up..... i need to hurry up on the regal


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 7 2007, 11:26 AM~6925527
> *props 2 everyone who made it last night. :biggrin:  it was a fun night seeing over 20 lo lo's deep ....finally got 2 see freakones linc... :thumbsup: props homie!
> *


Kiss my ass with the prop's you are the one who deserve's the prop's..lol :biggrin: :0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

wazup with BROWNSOUL.
????

i was on my to the beach last night and i saw the little magenta pickup with the chrome front end on the side of i-95 . homeboi still rollin around three wheelin. thats wazup big ups to that ni99a. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

a few pics i took last night. Once again props to all the riders who showed up. 
Freakone. One of our newest mebers. Lookin tight with the green Linc. Long drive but worth it.


























































AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST THE RIDE HOME! :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Damn Miguel my luck must of wore off on you by the look's of that tire.. :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

look who it is :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

One time for all the LOWLYFE boys who made it to fuddruckers, and two times for the muthafuckin fhp who gave me a noise pollution 89.50 fuckin ticket, fuc it too bad didn't make it to the ride out but next month its on, glad to see a lot of people made it out.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 7 2007, 05:40 PM~6926446
> *Damn Miguel my luck must of wore off on you by the look's of that tire.. :0
> *


We LOW LYFE BOYZ ride till the wheels fall the fuck off. :biggrin: LOL


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 7 2007, 03:14 PM~6926584
> *We LOW LYFE BOYZ ride till the wheels fall the fuck off.  :biggrin: LOL
> *


 you aint lieing about that one ***** :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 7 2007, 03:26 AM~6924374
> *Finally home.. :biggrin:
> *


 much props ***** for coming all the way down to da dirty to represent da club


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i need a tape badly


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

pix are real nice


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

thanx homie, pics couldve came out better but, i just learned how to use the night lense. shits coume out nice as fuck. next time :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 7 2007, 04:57 PM~6926522
> *One time for all the LOWLYFE boys who made it to fuddruckers, and two times for the muthafuckin fhp who gave me a noise pollution 89.50 fuckin ticket, fuc it too bad didn't make it to the ride out but next month its on, glad to see a lot of people made it out.
> *



damn broward's noise pollution used to be 44, then it went up to 47...i used to get at least one a week. my driving record is like 24 pages long cuz of noise pollution tickets =\


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damnit man i wish i had been there last nite..next month tho for sure....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I got a 13 inch rim all chrome for a cont. kit for sale and a 13 inch tire BRAND NEW For sale only reason im selling seperate is because the spokes leak air on the rim Let me know


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 7 2007, 04:57 PM~6927230
> *much props ***** for coming all the way down to da dirty to represent da club
> *


Anytime homie I thank the club for having me... :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 7 2007, 05:46 PM~6927605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 7 2007, 08:46 PM~6927605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dude u leave the ride running in the middle of the road like that? lol


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 7 2007, 05:57 PM~6926522
> *One time for all the LOWLYFE boys who made it to fuddruckers, and two times for the muthafuckin fhp who gave me a noise pollution 89.50 fuckin ticket, fuc it too bad didn't make it to the ride out but next month its on, glad to see a lot of people made it out.
> *


thanx for coming and riding with us homie.  get ready for the next ride out. next time im riding with you. my shit will start to get worked on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

MIAMI305RIDEA maybe the caddy will be ready for next week. Have to do some over time on the gold platting ,ride out and get some more tickets.. D.U.I. rid'in all day.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jan 7 2007, 10:23 PM~6929428
> *MIAMI305RIDEA maybe the caddy will be ready for next week. Have to do some over time on the gold platting ,ride out and get some more tickets..  D.U.I. rid'in all day.
> *


shit thats right homie, we can duis on the way to the playpen and bts holla


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 7 2007, 04:49 PM~6926477
> *look who it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dayummm they caught me!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

let's see how this pics come out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2007, 11:28 PM~6930638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass lac


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 8 2007, 01:28 AM~6930638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



double O thats your lac ??? if it is .. its nice as fuck madd propsss :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 7 2007, 08:28 PM~6928833
> *dude u leave the ride running in the middle of the road like that? lol
> *



yup  

we only stopped for 15 minutes 2 meet up


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Yo u guys showed up early to fudruckers that shit got packed when u guys left by the time i got there all of u had left....and it got full of cars....hopefully it gets like it used 2 back in the day....MINUS THE TIRE BURNOUTS AND ALL THAT NONSENSE


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 5 2007, 05:26 PM~6912185
> *veryyy nice!
> *



thanks homie


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I need a new body shop, this cat's had my 90 for like 2 months...slcakin ass mfr


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 8 2007, 12:07 AM~6930878
> *double O thats your lac ??? if it is .. its nice as fuck madd propsss  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO it's not mine. i wish that shit was clean all the way threw , that car alone with nothing is about 20G'S


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 8 2007, 07:19 AM~6931733
> *Yo u guys showed up early to fudruckers that shit got packed when u guys left by the time i got there all of u had left....and it got full of cars....hopefully it gets like it used 2 back in the day....MINUS THE TIRE BURNOUTS AND ALL THAT NONSENSE
> *


what's early??? cause when we left it was around eleven and the F H P had kicked us out . i couldn't even finish my food that i had just bought


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 8 2007, 07:50 AM~6931851
> *I need a new body shop, this cat's had my 90 for like 2 months...slcakin ass mfr
> *


how about you pay the man already maybe he'll finish your car :0 :biggrin: 
just kidding it has been a while i even forgot you had that car still


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 7 2007, 08:48 AM~6924839
> *lo :uh: sorry dint want to go to the party
> o well is cool to get girls drunk and rape them but what ever
> thats on mario and your club :uh: i know the club is not about that but thats what you guys where saying about the other 2 ****** that in jail now :uh: lol
> *


dawg u takin this to far...like i said b-4 u just a ***** that dont know shit bout shit!!! u bring up old shit and dont even know the facts...yeah alex was in my club and bout three or four months prior to that incident he stopped ridin with the club...got caught up in some shit....but back to what u talkinm bout rape...ni99a u listenin to sum bitch ass ****** or a bitch ass hoe talkin shit...that shit started on my space by sum-1 unknown as usual ( no balls to say who they are) and ni99az like u keep that shit goin....if the female herself is sayin its bullshit y u still runnin lip!!!! and u callin out names like u know somebody ni99a!!! lets just drop all this shit b-4 one fake rumor turns in2 a real situation!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i have some big body parts that im gettin rid of...all u gotta do is pickem up...all parts listed in my signatre except for the dash...sold that...also got a set of seats.....they are pink but brand new...also just gotta pickem up...dont want it takin no more space


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Jan 7 2007, 08:48 AM~6924839
> *lo :uh: sorry dint want to go to the party
> o well is cool to get girls drunk and rape them but what ever
> thats on mario and your club :uh: i know the club is not about that but thats what you guys where saying about the other 2 ****** that in jail now :uh: lol
> *


Dawg yous a stupid ass motherfucker. You got alot of balls coming here talking bullshit you heard on myspace. Stop letting your fingers do the talking and come see one of us, well set you str8. Lowrider is next month fool, talk your shit then.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 8 2007, 11:20 AM~6931986
> *what's early??? cause when we left it was around eleven and the F H P had kicked us out . i couldn't even finish my food that i had just bought
> *




ooo ight then i left b4 u guys got there....mah bad.....i wanted 2 go see the dallas seattle game...which was well worth it


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 8 2007, 10:24 AM~6932004
> *how about you pay the man already maybe he'll finish your car  :0  :biggrin:
> just kidding it has been a while i even forgot you had that car still
> *



yo i forgot i had that car too

was goin thru my drawer and saw this title that said "1990 brougham" I'm like huh? I have a caddy?

I'll be damned I do have a caddy....now if i could jus remember where i left that btich........ohhh yeahhh it's at the body shop =\


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

anyone going to fudds today?


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

lets try to have a ride out this weekend......


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOOKING FOR A FRONT EURO CLIP TO FIT A CUTLASS HAS 2 BE IN GOOD CONDITION.....PM ME


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 8 2007, 11:39 AM~6932053
> *i have some big body parts that im gettin rid of...all u gotta do is pickem up...all parts listed in my signatre except for the dash...sold that...also got a set of seats.....they are pink but brand new...also just gotta pickem up...dont want it takin no more space
> *



yO HOMIE ILL PICK EM UP 2DAY....LET ME GET UR PHONE NUMBER SO I CAN GET UR ADRESS...ILL PICK EM UP AS SOON AS U GIVE ME THE WORD I NEED THOSE ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yo yo yo who riding out to fudd ruckerz tonight its going to bee good as hell yo later


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 8 2007, 10:39 AM~6932053
> *i have some big body parts that im gettin rid of...all u gotta do is pickem up...all parts listed in my signatre except for the dash...sold that...also got a set of seats.....they are pink but brand new...also just gotta pickem up...dont want it takin no more space
> *


is this a giveaway :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anybody got that hook up on some 14's and whitewalls ridding the fleetwood as the daily again cant be ridding on no 22's ***** aint rich lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

who ridin out tonight????????????????????


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: 305 :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

im selling 4 12's sony xplodes in a box and two amps for $400.00 o.b.o
and also lookin for a set of 14's


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

lookin for some one who can powder coat for a good price !!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *CHINO3O5, 93brougham*


wut they do fools! ?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

que bolah cuzzoz


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

yo certified lets go cow tippin daw lmao


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 8 2007, 07:31 PM~6936660
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, CHINO3O5, 93brougham
> wut they do fools! ?
> *


chillin bored az fuck wondering what the fuck ima do tonite


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 8 2007, 07:34 PM~6936687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ronald?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lows305_@Jan 8 2007, 07:36 PM~6936705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait for that video! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

yuh its me meng wut dey do ..!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

i got a meeting today and then afterwards i might go to fuddruckers


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOWS COULDNT SAY IT ANY BETTER...REAL RIDERS RIDE FAKE RIDERS HIDE LOL


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 8 2007, 07:51 PM~6936831
> *LOWS COULDNT SAY IT ANY BETTER...REAL RIDERS RIDE FAKE RIDERS HIDE LOL
> *



yo tito !


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

93brougham, yo have you tried out the 3 wheel yet?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 8 2007, 07:50 PM~6936818
> *yuh its me meng wut dey do ..!
> *


chillin like a villian


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 8 2007, 07:55 PM~6936865
> *chillin like a villian
> *



str8 str8


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 8 2007, 07:51 PM~6936831
> *LOWS COULDNT SAY IT ANY BETTER...REAL RIDERS RIDE FAKE RIDERS HIDE LOL
> *


real ryders raise your hand uffin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jan 8 2007, 07:55 PM~6936864
> *93brougham, yo have you tried out the 3 wheel yet?
> *


3 wheel naw i dont have my shit wrapped i dont wanna go bending my frame and i doubt i can 3 wheel i aint got my backs bolted i just started that topic to see wha the deal was i got alot of good responses


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:wave: REAL RIDAH! RIDE MY SHYT ALL DAY EVERYDAY... I KNOW EVERYONE SEES MY ASS LOLZ :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 8 2007, 06:54 PM~6936855
> *yo tito !
> *


WASUP CUHZ!


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 8 2007, 08:13 PM~6937004
> *WASUP CUHZ!
> *


 chillen


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, 93brougham, CHINO3O5, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*


oyyyyee que vueltaaa!


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 8 2007, 08:19 PM~6937041
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, 93brougham, CHINO3O5, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> oyyyyee que vueltaaa!
> *


 que bolon puta


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I see nothing but real ridaz in here. QUE HUELTA HOMIES?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

wut they do *****


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 8 2007, 09:27 PM~6937112
> *wut they do *****
> *


chillin chilln foo. About to go take some pics of some of our in the works rides, ill post them up laterz. my shit wont be out for a minute. I HOPE. need to start workin on that bitch.  you guys riding tonight?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 8 2007, 07:26 PM~6937108
> *I see nothing but real ridaz in here. QUE HUELTA HOMIES?
> *


LOLZ FO SHO U KNO WE ALWAYZ SEE EACHOTHA ON THA SCENE... :biggrin: HOW THE WHIP COMING ALONG?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 8 2007, 08:29 PM~6937135
> *chillin chilln foo. About to go take some pics of some of our in the works rides, ill post them up laterz. my shit wont be out for a minute. I HOPE. need  to start workin on that bitch.   you guys riding tonight?
> *



nah meng ... im staying here im tired from work and i gotta work tommrow early too .


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 8 2007, 06:05 PM~6936950
> *3 wheel naw i dont have my shit wrapped i dont wanna go bending my frame and i doubt i can 3 wheel i aint got my backs bolted i just started that topic to see wha the deal was i got alot of good responses
> *


i tried a 3 wheel once i did it while doing a u turn at that light where taco bell and dennys is at i hit it there, i tried it again in the parking lot but couldnt do it, i havnt tried it again though


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

For sale: 6 grand obo...... New 2 pump 6 batt setup, chrome extendable upper and lower trailing arms, brand new driveshaft with black magic slip , new transmission...6 switches... car is currently wired at 36 volts all the way around... 84 thousand original miles on a 5.0 (302) carbuerated motor....never overheats and runs like a mofo. Brand new catback exhaust with glasspacks.... Yall have seen the car and know about it... any questions just PM.

I need money to put into my business so, she's got to go.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i tried it once on the light on 4th ave and 60th street it felt like it lifted a lil but then the side that had no air felt like the bracket was shifting outta place ontop i didnt so i aint do it again i dont wanna land on the bracket and puncture the bag


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

new tires by the way, put on today.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 8 2007, 08:06 PM~6937494
> *For sale: 6 grand obo...... New 2 pump 6 batt setup, chrome extendable upper and lower trailing arms, brand new driveshaft with black magic slip , new transmission...6 switches... car is currently wired at 36 volts all the way around... 84 thousand original miles on a 5.0 (302) carbuerated motor....never overheats and runs like a mofo. Brand new catback exhaust with glasspacks.... Yall have seen the car and know about it... any questions just PM.
> 
> I need money to put into my business so, she's got to go.
> ...


YUHP AND I SAW THE BITCH GAS HOP RIGHT NEXT 2 ME :biggrin:


----------



## stnprez (Oct 2, 2006)

one time for my ***** chicho.got loose on that second to none big body with that candy.bet that up big dog thats how real ****** stay real..second to none for life.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 8 2007, 09:18 PM~6937623
> *YUHP AND I SAW THE BITCH GAS HOP RIGHT NEXT 2 ME :biggrin:
> *



put the word out..all she needs is some d's and a lil frame strapping.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Yo we at fuds right now were evryone at, I'm on da sidekcik holla back


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yo i wanted to know how much can an 80s 4 door gucci edition caddy be worth in EXCELLENT Condition


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 8 2007, 08:41 PM~6938378
> *yo i wanted to know how much can an 80s 4 door gucci edition caddy be worth in EXCELLENT Condition
> *


i junked one of them a few years back  and i jsut sent a vert eldog to the junk today too


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

i gottah 88 fleetwood brougham for sale holla at me for details check classifieds


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

i gottah 88 fleetwood brougham for sale holla at me for details check classifieds


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)

just doin it for dade county u feel me, thanks 2 everyone out there who b showing luv on the street and on the scene,lets put miami on the map and keep hittin them switches on the lolo's  lets motivate eachother and support other car clubs so we can have miami on lock with more lowriders on the street, 4 get a show, do it for the streets.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

THIS CAR IS FOR SALE 6,500 OBO. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 8 2007, 07:18 PM~6937623
> *YUHP AND I SAW THE BITCH GAS HOP RIGHT NEXT 2 ME :biggrin:
> *


& gas hopping right behind me lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lows305_@Jan 8 2007, 09:16 PM~6938691
> *just doin it for dade county u feel me, thanks 2 everyone out there who b showing luv on the street and on the scene,lets put miami on the map and keep hittin them switches on the lolo's  lets motivate eachother and support other car clubs so we can have miami on lock with more lowriders on the street, 4 get a show, do it for the streets.
> *


lows if thats u , ur missin out on all da action homie


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)

YEA ITS ME BEAR,LOL. YEA ILL SEE IF I GET ON THE SCENE AGAIN, JUST GETTIN READY FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW NEXT MONTH


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 8 2007, 11:24 PM~6938775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look at this mop head in the way of the picture ... :uh: :uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 8 2007, 10:01 PM~6939167
> *look at this mop head in the way of the picture ...  :uh:  :uh:
> *


that kid looks kinda









lol he is koo tho , remember when he stole the sponge


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 9 2007, 12:30 AM~6939418
> *that kid looks kinda
> 
> 
> ...



what a gay kidd lol...


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

looking for a euro clip for a cutty i need all or nothing headlights corner lights grill bumper, header panel and bottom turning signals



als0o0o0o i got a g body for sale its a 87 grand prix its clean as hell.... stock but clean. new paint, brand new tires asking 3 stacks pm me for more info on either of the two...


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

b4 wit 22s its on chunkys now....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

wussup with the 14z and tires anyone??


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone got any cutlass parts forsale yet?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

all the parts for the big body are gone...got a phone call within 5 min from my boy and he came and picked em up...my bad to any-1 who pm'd me and i didnt get back in time...im not on that much anymore so i didnt see most if them till this morning.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 9 2007, 12:30 AM~6939418
> *that kid looks kinda
> 
> 
> ...



lmfaooo


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I know somebody wants her..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 8 2007, 09:06 PM~6937494
> *For sale: 6 grand obo...... New 2 pump 6 batt setup, chrome extendable upper and lower trailing arms, brand new driveshaft with black magic slip , new transmission...6 switches... car is currently wired at 36 volts all the way around... 84 thousand original miles on a 5.0 (302) carbuerated motor....never overheats and runs like a mofo. Brand new catback exhaust with glasspacks.... Yall have seen the car and know about it... any questions just PM.
> 
> I need money to put into my business so, she's got to go.
> ...



nobody ? =o rather sell it locally.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 9 2007, 03:09 PM~6943617
> *  :uh:
> *



I dont know why im sellin it either.........I'm a dumb m'fr...but I got to invest some capital in my business..i'm refinancing right now to take out 20 g's to put into my business, sellin the mark, sellin the roadmaster, and sellin the lac...... and my business gona blow up...then i'm gona build a '63 ss vert


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 9 2007, 06:37 AM~6940959
> *all the parts for the big body are gone...got a phone call within 5 min from my boy and he came and picked em up...my bad to any-1 who pm'd me and i didnt get back in time...im not on that much anymore so i didnt see most if them till this morning.
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Anyone got a set of 14s for sale cheap my home boy is looking for some


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 9 2007, 01:33 PM~6943798
> *I dont know why im sellin it either.........I'm a dumb m'fr...but I got to invest some capital in my business..i'm refinancing right now to take out 20 g's to put into my business, sellin the mark, sellin the roadmaster, and sellin the lac...... and my business gona blow up...then i'm gona build a '63 ss vert
> *


GOOD LUCK !!!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

who owns the all candy orange big body lac with gold undercarriage thats around homestead/florida city?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 9 2007, 04:53 PM~6943946
> *who owns the all candy orange big body lac with gold undercarriage thats around homestead/florida city?
> *




I believe he is low lyfe...


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 9 2007, 04:33 PM~6943798
> *I dont know why im sellin it either.........I'm a dumb m'fr...but I got to invest some capital in my business..i'm refinancing right now to take out 20 g's to put into my business, sellin the mark, sellin the roadmaster, and sellin the lac...... and my business gona blow up...then i'm gona build a '63 ss vert
> *


without the mark whos gonna keep the miami thread at the top? lol :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey wassa bro, how that motor comin out?? i just recieved mine yesterday...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 9 2007, 04:10 PM~6944085
> *I believe he is low lyfe...
> *


i was working off duty at walmart and I seen it in the parking lot, its pretty impressive, takes balls to park it there when the parking lot is known to fuck up anything in it.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 9 2007, 04:53 PM~6943946
> *who owns the all candy orange big body lac with gold undercarriage thats around homestead/florida city?
> *


Homeboy from the club.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 9 2007, 11:01 AM~6941301
> *I know somebody wants her..
> *


shit i want her. but my wallet dont. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damnit y0 i have absolutely no fluids at my house except for 2 different types of vodka.. and SAE 30ND


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

hmm, maybe that could be florida's version of "drank" ......Some people call it oil =o

2 parts gray goose, one part SAE30 ND


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 9 2007, 07:23 PM~6945972
> *:uh:
> *



if your car wasnt bagged you'd get it :0 









kidding :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Wus up peoples, on sunday my boy is having a grand opening at his barber shop, CHOP SHOP barber shop on 72st and biscayne, and he wants mad cars to be out there, come out and chill listen to dj ls1 spinning and derick(jit) gonna have some females out there takin pics, so everyone come out bout 1 oclok or later, gonna be good out there


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 9 2007, 07:35 PM~6946086
> *:0
> if your car wasnt bagged you'd get it  :0
> kidding  :biggrin:
> *


lollll :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 9 2007, 07:51 PM~6946238
> *Wus up peoples, on sunday my boy is having a grand opening at his barber shop, CHOP SHOP barber shop on 72st and biscayne, and he wants mad cars to be out there, come out and chill listen to dj ls1 spinning and derick(jit) gonna have some females out there takin pics, so everyone come out bout 1 oclok or later, gonna be good out there
> *


im ridding


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ILL BE RIDING!


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

yo miami thinkin of sellin my lacc holla if nething


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

SOME ONE BUY MY LINCOLN !!! uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

someone buy my riviera drop top! :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

A few update pics from Jorges Blazer. MIAMI here we come. 
This is another ALL FCKEN NIGHTER.  
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture102.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture103.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Alwayz do your economics :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture103.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture105.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture118.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Sneak peaks

<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture106.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture110.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

And the Men making this shit HAPPEN! :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture108.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture114.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THE MONEY MAN!
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture121.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture123.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

What it do? This Sundy there will be a HANGOUT at CHOP SHOP barber shop on 72st and biscayne, Come out and chill 

there will be music and CHICAS! And i know yall cant say no to that! You ALL Come through!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 9 2007, 08:14 PM~6946439
> *SOME ONE BUY MY LINCOLN !!! uffin:
> *


somebody buy both of our lincolns then you'll be big pimpin......


97 TC and a 82 Mark VI both with massive 3 wheels =D and i kno at least one of swangs pretty good =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 9 2007, 08:27 PM~6946541
> * What it do? This Sundy there will be a HANGOUT at CHOP SHOP barber shop on 72st and biscayne, Come out and chill
> 
> there will be music and CHICAS! And i know yall cant say no to that! You ALL Come through!!!!
> *



maybe I'll bring the Mark down for her last voyage...then she's parked in a secret location at my mommas house until sold.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 9 2007, 09:33 PM~6946581
> *maybe I'll bring the Mark down for her last voyage...then she's parked in a secret location at my mommas house until sold.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 9 2007, 09:19 PM~6946480
> *A few update pics from Jorges Blazer. MIAMI here we come.
> This is another ALL FCKEN NIGHTER.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ...perfection. cant wait to see it at lowrider :thumbsup:


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

GOT IT 4 SALE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WHADDUP CHEEKS!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 9 2007, 10:13 PM~6947570
> *WHADDUP CHEEKS!!!!
> *


BIZZY YOU GONNA BE IN MIAMI HOMIE IN THE LINE UP :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 9 2007, 09:17 PM~6947608
> *BIZZY YOU GONNA BE IN MIAMI HOMIE IN THE LINE UP :0
> *


BUT OFCOURSE I WILL HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: WE GONE HAVE A TOAST FOR THE NEW MEMBER  LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

a cold night in wendys by i75

why did u leave early jorge with luis?

u guys were acting


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 9 2007, 10:54 PM~6947970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think your starting to like them lil gay shits ... makes me wonder about you...hmmm


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *Infamuz Bizzy*


que bola ?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 9 2007, 10:54 PM~6947970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo bear there jusz hatin cusz dey got lincolns lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 9 2007, 09:22 PM~6948242
> *yo bear there jusz hatin cusz dey got lincolns lol
> *


next time i see them imma kick them

jorge--->







<--- me


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

lmao


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

x2 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

y0o0o bizzy whats g0od mannnn....
y0o0o get on ur grind and help me find a euro clip 4 that cutty....


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

DAMN I HATE ALL YALL MIAMI ******!!!!!



































wish i didnt move 2 fuckin cape coral, more like fuckin CAPE COMA wit all these fuking old geezers!!! yall boys keep it up imma have 2 ride down there and go hang wit yall boyz,man i miss the fuckin ol skool hangouts on bird! then the races on okee,fuk it im movin bak!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Another fuckin day uffin: Hope everybody is doing good today...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 9 2007, 09:19 PM~6946480
> *A few update pics from Jorges Blazer. MIAMI here we come.
> This is another ALL FCKEN NIGHTER.
> [
> *


All Nighter are always fun


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 9 2007, 02:52 PM~6944491
> *i was working off duty at walmart and I seen it in the parking lot, its pretty impressive, takes balls to park it there when the parking lot is known to fuck up anything in it.
> *


which walmart u work at??? the one on us-1 next to the turnpike???? ive been in and out of that walmart almost every night for the past two weeks gettin shit for hte crib...i feel like a tourist down here...i don t know where anything is...lol...i only know whats on campbell from the trunpike to us-1..oh yeah and walmart :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 10 2007, 10:44 AM~6950478
> *which walmart u work at??? the one on us-1 next to the turnpike???? ive been in and out of that walmart almost every night for the past two weeks gettin shit for hte crib...i feel like a tourist down here...i don t know where anything is...lol...i only know whats on campbell from the trunpike to us-1..oh yeah and walmart  :biggrin:
> *



DOnt worry homie i live in kendall but the shop where my car is at feels like my second home i drive there almost every day.....that wal-mart gets fuckin packed.....anyone know if they sell ammunition at that walmart?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 10 2007, 11:51 AM~6950982
> *DOnt worry homie i live in kendall but the shop where my car is at feels like my second home i drive there almost every day.....that wal-mart gets fuckin packed.....anyone know if they sell ammunition at that walmart?
> *


yea they do *****


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 10 2007, 12:00 PM~6951035
> *yea they do *****
> *



i should have asked u.....ooo here are the rims already painted.....Mo did a bad ass job


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DAMN *****!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT SHIT LOOKS HARD....MO DOIN CRAZY SHIT...!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks homie...oo and by the way...the motor in the impala im keeping the LT1....just doing some maintenance work 2 it...it has some things done and it has get down....but i got some plans for it later on


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 9 2007, 06:29 PM~6946551
> *somebody buy both of our lincolns then you'll be big pimpin......
> 97 TC and a 82 Mark VI both with massive 3 wheels =D and i kno at least one of swangs pretty good =]
> *


X2 HOMMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

any 1 selling a setup ...?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 10 2007, 09:02 AM~6951056
> *i should have asked u.....ooo here are the rims already painted.....Mo did a bad ass job
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work MO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 9 2007, 06:19 PM~6946480
> *A few update pics from Jorges Blazer. MIAMI here we come.
> This is another ALL FCKEN NIGHTER.
> <img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture102.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


waht it do Jorge keep it up nucca cant wait to see your schit in da Line up at MIA
might have a surprise or two myself pimp,hopefully errything gets done on tyme,congrats pimp she is tight work.


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yo everyone going to tk/and taco bell?


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jan 10 2007, 03:57 PM~6952819
> *yo everyone going to tk/and taco bell?
> *


wuzza anthony,seen u at taco bell the other days watching that lil tv in ur ride ur shit looks clean 
<<<<<hector frm bak in the day mae walters


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

and filer and hialeah high lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

those rims look hard as hell


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whose heading 2 tk 2nite?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 10 2007, 05:36 PM~6953949
> *whose heading 2 tk 2nite?
> *



u kno me bear cadillac pimpin


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 10 2007, 06:19 PM~6953821
> *those rims look hard as hell
> *



thanks homie


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

WHERES THE TK AT ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jan 10 2007, 04:30 PM~6954374
> *WHERES THE TK AT ?
> *



right off nw 57 n da palemtto

in the home depot shopping center


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

see you guys out there


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 10 2007, 09:02 AM~6951056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn cuzo tham thing look sick!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

has any one ever had any work done by *chicos Hydraulics *if so do they taxs alot????


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: WorldFantasyCC, sslosbergas, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI


heii wats up :wave:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 10 2007, 09:46 PM~6955526
> *has any one ever had any work done by chicos Hydraulics  if so do they taxs alot????
> *


Yes SIR! They do some tight shit. But hey you pay for what you get. And once again they do it RIGHT.One time to my homie HAROLD out there.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 10 2007, 06:46 PM~6955526
> *has any one ever had any work done by chicos Hydraulics  if so do they taxs alot????
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

harolds the man


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*thanks yall boyz*
STAY ON BLAST,japSW20,brownstylez8


----------



## misz_eveyy (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

anyone want sum 18" spokes good condition 1 or 2 rims need 2 be resealed askin 500$ tires are like new only less than 100 miles on them hit me up


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

kinda tax ed there buddy u can get perfectly good 20s for that homie


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

i am officialy a proud owner of a cutty euro clip... :machinegun:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 10 2007, 08:39 PM~6956379
> *harolds the man
> *


x2 :0


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Jan 11 2007, 01:51 AM~6957710
> *i am officialy a proud owner of a cutty euro clip... :machinegun:
> *


wut u payed 4 it???


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 10:15 AM~6951138
> *DAMN *****!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT SHIT LOOKS HARD....MO DOIN CRAZY SHIT...!!
> *



wud up dawg...thx to my 93 brougham i signed up 2 layitlow.com lol 

wuts good 2 every1 out here showin every1 luv n shit...


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

350 complete with everything


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 11 2007, 01:34 AM~6957571
> *kinda tax ed there buddy u can get perfectly good 20s for that homie
> *


sit i paid 600 for them cause there super standards thas y fwd


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 11 2007, 01:16 AM~6957910
> *wud up dawg...thx to my 93 brougham i signed up 2 layitlow.com lol
> 
> wuts good 2 every1 out here showin every1 luv n shit...
> *


   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

hang out was good... later


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 11 2007, 12:18 AM~6956775
> *thanks yall boyz
> STAY ON BLAST,japSW20,brownstylez8
> *


fo sho Homie! Hit Harold up. IMO thats one of the best placese to get your shit raised or lowered


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't have a credit card?No problem! Just send a check or money order to the following name and address!

Carlos Soto-LLM
P.O. Box 473282
Miami, FL 33247-3282

Make sure to include your full information so once we have recived your payment we can contact you!!An email or phone number.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 10 2007, 06:46 PM~6955526
> *has any one ever had any work done by chicos Hydraulics  if so do they taxs alot????
> *


DID MY homies BiGBody and his schit came out tight :thumbsup: check em out.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Coming soon -=\


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 Look's like it's about to get sprayed... :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo somebody click the link in my signature and go say something nice about my Mark VI so somebody buys it =x lol


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

whose going to towers tomorrow?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Jan 11 2007, 09:33 AM~6959853
> *whose going to towers tomorrow?
> *



i dunno yet but call me up


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Jan 11 2007, 09:33 AM~6959853
> *whose going to towers tomorrow?
> *


we should open an interior shop on how fast we stripped & put on da lac interior in my car lol a world record 10 minutes


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN...... SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 11 2007, 01:14 PM~6960169
> *THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN...... SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


who got it?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 11 2007, 10:14 AM~6960169
> *THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN...... SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


who got it?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 11 2007, 12:14 PM~6960169
> *THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN...... SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *



damnit somebody needs to buy mine!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 8 2007, 09:06 PM~6937494
> *For sale: 6 grand obo...... New 2 pump 6 batt setup, chrome extendable upper and lower trailing arms, brand new driveshaft with black magic slip , new transmission...6 switches... car is currently wired at 36 volts all the way around... 84 thousand original miles on a 5.0 (302) carbuerated motor....never overheats and runs like a mofo. Brand new catback exhaust with glasspacks.... Yall have seen the car and know about it... any questions just PM.
> 
> I need money to put into my business so, she's got to go.
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 11 2007, 10:43 AM~6960412
> *who got it?
> *


you alrealdy know who got it bear.. you were there with me..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

DAMN, I"AM REALLY GONNA MISS THAT LINCOLN... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo franky u going saturday to the meeting, call me up


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah...call me i lost ur number


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt foR daH lincoLn beiN soLd


----------



## BIG<88>RED (Aug 21, 2005)

yo chino how much fo dat caddy,pm me


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 11 2007, 05:45 PM~6962196
> *ttt foR daH lincoLn beiN soLd
> *


TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I still got a 13 and a 14 for a cont kit let me know if anyone is intrestead both are all chrome


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

WHOS RIDING OUT THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 11 2007, 04:52 PM~6963270
> *WHOS RIDING OUT THIS SUNDAY?
> *


where?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 11 2007, 02:45 PM~6962196
> *ttt foR daH lincoLn beiN soLd
> *


fo sho !! :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

THIS SUNDAY
 What it do? This Sundy there will be a HANGOUT at CHOP SHOP barber shop on 72st and biscayne, Come out and chill 

there will be music and CHICAS! And i know yall cant say no to that! You ALL Come through!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

jose, bear, chino we ridin diz sunday 0r what!!!!!!!! l0lz


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Does anyone know or is entering the car show SUPER MOTOR FEST at the Orange Bowl..........Jan 20 & 21, wanted to know what Lowrider participation there will be, I was planning on entering my 59 IMPALA, and is anyone going to the Tower shops tommorow?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 11 2007, 07:11 PM~6963513
> *jose, bear, chino we ridin diz sunday 0r what!!!!!!!! l0lz
> *




wusz goin on sunday..?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Im going to repost as many times as i need to
THIS SUNDAY
 What it do? This Sundy there will be a HANGOUT at CHOP SHOP barber shop on 72st and biscayne, Come out and chill 

there will be music and CHICAS! And i know yall cant say no to that! You ALL Come through!!!!  
[/quote]


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 11 2007, 05:11 PM~6963513
> *jose, bear, chino we ridin diz sunday 0r what!!!!!!!! l0lz
> *


im working that day homie


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> Im going to repost as many times as i need to
> THIS SUNDAY
> What it do? This Sundy there will be a HANGOUT at CHOP SHOP barber shop on 72st and biscayne, Come out and chill
> 
> there will be music and CHICAS! And i know yall cant say no to that! You ALL Come through!!!!


[/quote]


day time or night time?


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

theres not that big of a parking lot a the chop shop but there will be some nice looking broads


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

someone buy the rivi?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*



Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL@Jan 11 2007, 08:27 PM~6964688
theres not that big of a parking lot a the chop shop but there will be some nice looking broads


Click to expand...

DIMELO SUCIA??? WUZ UP DAWG... IMMA B CALLIN YO ASS 2 MET UP CUZ I GOTTA WORK TILL 3 ON SUNDAY. SO IMMA CALL YO ASS 2 SEE HOW IT IS OVA THERE B4 I RIDE OUT DALE LOKA... *


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

LOWLYFE should be at the towers 2 day


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jan 12 2007, 07:55 AM~6968112
> *LOWLYFE should be at the towers 2 day
> *



oh yeah? Hmm, maybe I'll bring the mark out then.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Tryin to survive on 95


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:uh: wtf!? lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 12 2007, 10:17 AM~6968525
> *Tryin to survive on 95
> 
> 
> ...



please note, that's a 1500 silverado stacked up higher than a semi truck..lmfao


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

whats going on this sunday?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

yo luis


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Jan 12 2007, 11:07 AM~6968831
> *whats going on this sunday?
> *


theres an opening to a barber shop everiibody headin out dere its on biscayne


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

the lincoln is under-construction


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

what u doin 2 it cuz


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*



wut up nikka


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 12 2007, 11:09 AM~6969250
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lowridergame305, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> wut up nikka
> *


wud up dawg??? here @ work n eatin shit online for a minute. ya tu sabes? bueno loko see ya around homiw


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

YO EVERY1 GOTTA SHO MY BOY LOWS305 SUM LUV N GO GET THAT MAGAZINE FROM LASTLAFFMAGAZINE.COM OR JUST HOLLA @ LOWS WHEN U SE HIM 2 BUY ONE FROM HIM N ALSO BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR HIS NEXT DVD COMIN SOON.


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

What is up for tonight???? Who is ridin where???


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anyone know of a boat place tha sell fiberglass (polyester) resin and chopped matt? i'm sick of buying lil one gallons i need like 10 gallons...


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

Come on peeps is towers tonight or what??? :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 12 2007, 02:02 PM~6969599
> *anyone know of a boat place tha sell fiberglass (polyester) resin and chopped matt? i'm sick of buying lil one gallons i need like 10 gallons...
> *



Here you go Homie

River Marine Supply Inc


260 SW 6th St
Miami, FL 33130

(305) 856-0080


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jan 12 2007, 06:55 AM~6968112
> *LOWLYFE should be at the towers 2 day
> *


That's right we goin be out there, should be there bout 830, so if u see us come holla


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 12 2007, 01:16 PM~6969690
> *Here you go Homie
> 
> River Marine Supply Inc
> ...


oh man thanks alot

yo i got one off my bois sellin pioneers 12"s woofers new shit cheap


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 12 2007, 01:02 PM~6969599
> *anyone know of a boat place tha sell fiberglass (polyester) resin and chopped matt? i'm sick of buying lil one gallons i need like 10 gallons...
> *



Select Products


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:uh: thanks alot :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :tongue:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

photoshop i did of somebody's olds vert from on here...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Jan 12 2007, 05:14 PM~6972067
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 12 2007, 10:05 PM~6973991
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 12 2007, 10:41 PM~6974285
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: i'm a lil buzzed =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=D


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 12 2007, 10:57 PM~6974419
> *=D
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn those are some good photoshop skills im lovin that red lets see u do blue :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 12 2007, 11:01 PM~6974450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

kinda burple


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 12 2007, 11:11 PM~6974518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

here's a more blue blue homie


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

4 Members: 2003TownCar, tcrick, HIACHIKKO24,* DOUBLE-O*

sup playa, u got the sawed off ready now?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 12 2007, 09:24 PM~6974625
> *4 Members: 2003TownCar, tcrick, HIACHIKKO24, DOUBLE-O
> 
> sup playa, u got the sawed off ready now?
> *


i want them ****** dead


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

where dey at? how many? 

show em what it sounds like, when we ride on our enemies =o


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 12 2007, 08:46 PM~6974330
> *:dunno: i'm a lil buzzed =]
> *


it sounds like it . it's all good we all need to take something now and than to relief our stress. towers was ok . LOWLYFE boys showed up when i was leaving


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 12 2007, 11:34 PM~6974733
> *it sounds like it . it's all good we all need to take something now and than to relief our stress. towers was ok .  LOWLYFE boys showed up when i was leaving
> *


gray goose jus get's me loose.....

i dont kno wtf paul wall's problem is, that sheeit does the trick for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

THAT'S RIGHT THEM REAL LOWLYFE RIDERS RIDE, ALL THE WAY FROM DOWN SOUTH. DIDN'T SEE TO MANY PEOPLE OUT THERE TALK'IN ALL THAT B.S. ON LAY IT LOW. SAY'IN THERE GOING TO BE OUT THERE. IT'S ALL GOOD, HOPE TO SEE ALL THEM REAL RYDERS ON SUNDAY......


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ok. UPDATE!!!! yall prolly havent seen my ryde in like 4 monthz. well get ready. getting painted by Evelio 4rm Rollerz Only. Coming out on wendesday. Candy brandywine with a black fade on the bottom. Maybe I will post a lil preview pik. New candy paint 24z with skinny full interior ohhh and it got hydraulics. here some pikz of it b4:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Remeber this SUNDAY! HANGOUT AT THE BARBER SHOP.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Remeber this SUNDAY! HANGOUT AT THE BARBER SHOP.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

SOMETHING NEW FROM THEM LOW LYFE BOYZ


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

yo towers wuz bangin 2niiite one time fo those who rode wit me to ft lauderdale beach dale


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jan 12 2007, 10:01 PM~6975014
> *THAT'S RIGHT THEM REAL LOWLYFE RIDERS RIDE,  ALL THE WAY FROM DOWN SOUTH. DIDN'T SEE TO MANY PEOPLE OUT THERE TALK'IN ALL THAT B.S. ON LAY IT LOW. SAY'IN THERE GOING TO BE OUT THERE. IT'S ALL GOOD, HOPE TO SEE ALL THEM REAL RYDERS ON SUNDAY......
> *


i was there :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

c/c grill for the OG 90 that's comin out soon


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

!!!PORSCHE H.I.D.S FOR SALE $150!!!
3 PAIRS HOLLA AT ME i will be in mia/hia on monday and monday only THATS UR ONLY chance holla at me on the pm if u want em once there gone there gone!!! DALE got pix if u want em also and will test em on sight!


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

jumped on the car 4rm a homie on here yall might have seen it 4 sale a lil while bak this wut it looked like wen i bought it minus the rims


















this wut it looks like now 2months later


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

!!!PORSCHE H.I.D.S FOR SALE $150!!!
3 PAIRS HOLLA AT ME i will be in mia/hia on monday and monday only THATS UR ONLY chance holla at me on the pm if u want em once there gone there gone!!! DALE got pix if u want em also and will test em on sight!


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

what i ride out last night. props to the those who made it, dats how can tell whose down to ride. and props to dat flaked out monte, tight work. :thumbsup: 
oh and jose i think jesus cracked ur back A-arm....lol :roflmao:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 12 2007, 10:05 PM~6973991
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

looking for some parts for a regaL... 
the front && back bumper
both doors
back passenger side 83' light
bumper fillers for the front

i also still got the interior i took out my cutlass.. its grey && clean.. and the front chrome bumper..its cleannn ass fk too..


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 12 2007, 10:51 PM~6973879
> *photoshop i did of somebody's olds vert from on  here...
> 
> 
> ...



thats nimsters vert


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

jus rebuilt rear dump assmbly on the mark, bled front right cylinder... she's workin awesome again....man i dont really wana sell her.


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

ttt 4 tha MIAYO since everyone is out


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 13 2007, 01:02 PM~6978060
> *jumped on the car 4rm a homie on here yall might have seen it 4 sale a lil while bak this wut it looked like wen i bought it minus the rims
> 
> 
> ...


i wnet to go see that ride with my homie...needed alotta work...u cut all that rust cuz if not u gonna be on a mission in a few months....what u do with the interior????cuz that needed alotta parts n electric work....from the pics it looks good..props!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

still for sale  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=307269&hl=


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)




----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

can you photoshop this in brown, thanks cant deside what color black or brown


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

triple black


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

one time for ryders roll deep c.c we know how we r keep swangin daw


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

wuzza wit that LINCOLNONAIR?? u got my pm?


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 13 2007, 08:38 PM~6979472
> *i wnet to go see that ride with my homie...needed alotta work...u cut all that rust cuz if not u gonna be on a mission in a few months....what u do with the interior????cuz that needed alotta parts n electric work....from the pics it looks good..props!!!
> *


yea? str8,i fixed all the rust the interior is still the same only the seats and dash tho imma get em redone but all the plastics are already done black, im lookin at some buckets but i dunno i might just get the stock ones redone it has leather from factory and driver and passenger power also, of course u seen the working power 38" m/roof,and no electrical problems,i got aftermarket h.i.d.s and 4 12s in the trunk i got some tvs imma put in 2, but im thinkin bout puttin 22" plates maybe bigger......


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

or maybe sum new 13" black and chrome wires and slap the back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

and since buddy floods this shit with his lincoln imma do i a lil 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

WHO'S RID'IN OUT TO THE BARBER SHOP TODAY. LOWLYFE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

:wave: im going out their fo sho.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

SHIT I'M STUCK @ WORK TILL 3 IMMA C IF I RIDE THEN...IF NOT FUCK IT...YA'LL BOYS HAVE FUN N TAKE MAD PICS OF THEM FEMALE OUT THERE... DALE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

LET ME KNOW WUT YA'LL THINK BOUT MY BOY RAY'S (MY PAINTER) CADILLAC DEVILLE 63'

I'M TRYIN TO CONVINCE HIM 2 TAKE DAT SHIT 2 LOWRIDER. WE'RE LOOKIN FOR SUM NICE 22'S WIRE SO IF ANY1 OUT THERE KNOWS SUMBODY DAT KNOWS SUMBODY HOLLA @ ME...

EVERYTHING IN DAT BITCH WORK 2 LOL POWER FUCKIN EVERYTHING...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

took the tint off the TC today it was a hassle but well worth the results, shit looks way nicer.


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

!!!PORSCHE H.I.D.S FOR SALE $150!!!
3 PAIRS HOLLA AT ME i will be in mia/hia on monday and monday only THATS UR ONLY chance holla at me on the pm if u want em once there gone there gone!!! DALE got pix if u want em also and will test em on sight!


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Jan 13 2007, 11:16 PM~6981939
> *
> 
> can you photoshop this in brown, thanks cant deside what color black or brown
> *


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HERES MY RIDE I KNOW IT NEED'S SOME WORK BUT OWELL I GOT IT FOR $1600


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

!!!PORSCHE H.I.D.S FOR SALE $150!!!
3 PAIRS HOLLA AT ME i will be in mia/hia on monday and monday only THATS UR ONLY chance holla at me on the pm if u want em once there gone there gone!!! DALE got pix if u want em also and will test em on sight!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

damn homie that price for hids is kinda high.. just my opinion but w/e good luck with the sale


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

lowlyfe boyz made it out to the barber shop. much love to all the other clubs out there


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 14 2007, 09:44 PM~6987389
> *HERES MY RIDE I KNOW IT NEED'S SOME WORK BUT OWELL I GOT IT FOR $1600
> 
> 
> ...



tight work homie..dunno why u didnt buy my roadmaster for 1800 with a full blue rag, blue matchin interior and an LT-1? but whatever.

U got a nice ride there, cant wait to see it progress.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Jan 14 2007, 04:50 PM~6985227
> *
> *



sup meng....i need wayyyyy more time to get this right, but this is what i threw together so far


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

YO RYDERS WE TERRORIZED DAH BEACH 2DAII


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 14 2007, 11:16 PM~6989541
> *YO RYDERS WE TERRORIZED DAH BEACH 2DAII
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at the old ppl clapping


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 14 2007, 11:54 PM~6988115
> *damn homie that price for hids is kinda high.. just my opinion but w/e good luck with the sale
> *


thanx but how is that price high???


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 15 2007, 02:36 AM~6989680
> *thanx but how is that price high???
> *



ppl got em for like 100 these days


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 14 2007, 02:37 PM~6984101
> *took the tint off the TC today it was a hassle but well worth the results, shit looks way nicer.
> 
> 
> ...



hell ya homie looks way cleaner


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 15 2007, 04:09 AM~6990040
> *ppl got em for like 100 these days
> *


thats wut i been hearing but i feel thats giving em away........i rather put em in my high-beam,low-beam,and reverse lights :biggrin:


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

FOR SALE!!!!

96 FLEETWOOD TRIPLE BLACK,TVS,SYSTEM WIT ALL NEW MIDS AND HIGHS,AMP FOR MIDS AND HIGHS AND AMP FOR SUBS,24" DUB BELLAGIO FLOATERS,AFTER-MARKET H.I.D.S,NEW ALL CROME HOUSE GRILL,PROFESSIONAL LIFT DONE BY HAROLD AT CHICOS,CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN, MANY NEW PARTS


















SEE ALL INFO HERE
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...69814916&rd=1,1


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

hit me on the pm


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

many more pix in the link


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Somebody buy me =]









(link in signature)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey I found my 90!
Gettin there, it's hard to appreciate the pearl in a bay under flourescents, but this things gona be flippin


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice job... :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locotoys_@Jan 15 2007, 08:18 AM~6990452
> *nice job... :biggrin:
> *



thanks, check my buildup on it..we "restored" and regolded every emblem on the car...she's gona be beautiful... 44k original miles.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 13 2007, 05:38 PM~6979472
> *i wnet to go see that ride with my homie...needed alotta work...u cut all that rust cuz if not u gonna be on a mission in a few months....what u do with the interior????cuz that needed alotta parts n electric work....from the pics it looks good..props!!!
> *


Lol..I remember going to see it. Damn looks like you changed it up a bit. Hope you killed that cancer. ANy interior pics, i want to see what you did in there.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks to all the ryders that came out to my boys barber shop opening, youall boys with the lincolns, caddys and who ever else came thanks a lot, Two times for all the LOWLYFE ****** who made the trip from the deep down south, too bad on the way home in the black64 the axle locked up and pulled out, causing me too get a lil sideways blow a tire and fuck up the quarter panel, ill post up pics when I get home from work.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 15 2007, 11:42 AM~6991214
> *Thanks to all the ryders that came out to my boys barber shop opening, youall boys with the lincolns, caddys and who ever else came thanks a lot, Two times for all the LOWLYFE ****** who made the trip from the deep down south, too bad on the way home in the black64 the axle locked up and pulled out, causing me too get a lil sideways blow a tire and fuck up the quarter panel, ill post up pics when I get home from work.
> *





dayum my ***** thats some shit ...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

yall come by and check the pics from this sundays hangout. too many to repost here in miami fest. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=308658&st=180


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

pics from fridays ride-out after towers
thanks for those who came


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 15 2007, 11:42 AM~6991214
> *Thanks to all the ryders that came out to my boys barber shop opening, youall boys with the lincolns, caddys and who ever else came thanks a lot, Two times for all the LOWLYFE ****** who made the trip from the deep down south, too bad on the way home in the black64 the axle locked up and pulled out, causing me too get a lil sideways blow a tire and fuck up the quarter panel, ill post up pics when I get home from work.
> *



Damn .....another victim of the stock chevy rear end.  

I lost a quarter panel last year the same way. Im going to try and do the toyota tacoma rear end swap to fix this this year.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Jan 15 2007, 03:52 PM~6993087
> *pics from fridays ride-out after towers
> thanks for those who came
> 
> ...



whos that in bears old monte ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Jan 15 2007, 04:52 PM~6993087
> *pics from fridays ride-out after towers
> thanks for those who came
> 
> ...


oye were u heading up E 4th ave on saturday night? ass slamed scrapin like crazy ? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

props to every-1 bringin all these lows back to the streets of m.i.a....with some help from S.I.C. cars and my club i will b on the streets soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 15 2007, 02:54 AM~6990260
> *FOR SALE!!!!
> 
> 96 FLEETWOOD TRIPLE BLACK,TVS,SYSTEM WIT ALL NEW MIDS AND HIGHS,AMP FOR MIDS AND HIGHS AND AMP FOR SUBS,24" DUB BELLAGIO FLOATERS,AFTER-MARKET H.I.D.S,NEW ALL CROME HOUSE GRILL,PROFESSIONAL LIFT DONE BY HAROLD AT CHICOS,CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN, MANY NEW PARTS
> ...


I can vouch for this car, it is close to immaculate condition, and one of the cleanest lifts ive seen


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 15 2007, 02:54 AM~6990260
> *FOR SALE!!!!
> 
> 96 FLEETWOOD TRIPLE BLACK,TVS,SYSTEM WIT ALL NEW MIDS AND HIGHS,AMP FOR MIDS AND HIGHS AND AMP FOR SUBS,24" DUB BELLAGIO FLOATERS,AFTER-MARKET H.I.D.S,NEW ALL CROME HOUSE GRILL,PROFESSIONAL LIFT DONE BY HAROLD AT CHICOS,CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN, MANY NEW PARTS
> ...


Ill trade you for mines same car but instead of 24s i have 14s and switches indash hids 2 kicker l7s 3 2000 watt amp house grill head rest monitors ahole mess of shit PM me if intrestead


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Here its is


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 15 2007, 05:59 PM~6995566
> *Ill trade you for mines same car but instead of 24s i have 14s and switches indash hids 2 kicker l7s 3 2000 watt amp house grill head rest monitors ahole mess of shit PM me if intrestead
> *


hes not loooking for trades, $$$ only


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

One of my homeboys is selling a 1997 Town Car Pearl Beige with Beige interior the car has 63k original miles 2nd owner clean as fuck has pioneer head unit with highs and lows he wants 5500 obo PM me if intrestead


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 15 2007, 04:05 PM~6994348
> *whos that in bears old monte ?
> *



thats not my old monte


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 14 2007, 10:46 PM~6989319
> *sup meng....i need wayyyyy more time to get this right, but this is what i threw together so far
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx alot do what you want wit it.
i was think a dark brown with black top and black mouldings
thanks again


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 16 2007, 12:26 AM~6998145
> *thats not my old monte
> *


yea ***** I know .. I wasjust kidding... remember I was dere to pickit up.


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

any gatherings happening this weekend ??? Im gonna be down there for a little bit tryin to meet some people from LIL


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

GOt A convertable Rack For A g-body For sell 150obo
JUst need it out my house. Clean Rack CAme off a 1985 el-dorado


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

hey puntilla...ummm the show is in february buddy. lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I no I will be there .WHat they do fool.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

finally done


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

SHIT LOOKS KLEAN!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 16 2007, 10:52 AM~7001136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIce Work gotta give credit where it is deserved.Rep yo city and Yea Fuc a H8R IV Life


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 16 2007, 09:06 AM~7000239
> *GOt A convertable Rack For A g-body For sell 150obo
> JUst need it out my house.  Clean Rack  CAme off a 1985 el-dorado
> *


thats some crack head price!! 

and if someone buys it i have the rest of the parts needed (latches,panels,etc..)


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 16 2007, 01:52 PM~7001136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



W-E-T...........Yoo ima post pics of the grille with the emblem u did 2nyte homie!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

anything going down 2nite


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 16 2007, 12:52 PM~7001136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammmn lookin nice! 

:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 16 2007, 03:54 PM~7002531
> *dammmn lookin nice!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

PROPS HOPMIE....ALWAYZ LIKED UR OLD BUBBLE N THIS SS EVEN HARDER...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 16 2007, 11:52 AM~7001136
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAM ***** DAT SHIT LOOK WET ASS FUCK...TIGHT WORK...WHO PAINTED IT???? DALE


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 16 2007, 04:14 PM~7002766
> *PROPS HOPMIE....ALWAYZ LIKED UR OLD BUBBLE N THIS SS EVEN HARDER...
> *


thanks homie...what happen 2 ur old caprice?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 16 2007, 05:21 PM~7003505
> *DAM ***** DAT SHIT LOOK WET ASS FUCK...TIGHT WORK...WHO PAINTED IT???? DALE
> *



thanks homie...Mo from the club painted it


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7002766
> *PROPS HOPMIE....ALWAYZ LIKED UR OLD BUBBLE N THIS SS EVEN HARDER...
> *


i owe u a


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

*4 12" sony xplodes 4 sale* 
*2 koiiler amps 800watts each* 
*$450.00*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i have 4 12inch p312d4 Punch in 2 seprate boxes ill sell for 400 let me know my Home boy still has the 97 lincoln for sell


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I GOT PICS FROM THE KANDY SHOP JUST WANTED TO LET YALL BOYZ KNOW IF YALL WANTED TO CHECK OUT THE PICS N SHIT :biggrin: 










HERE'S THE LINK----->http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...ead.php?t=42198


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo man..that pic of ur fleet coupe jus aint workin with me...i need a better pic to start..
i'm not that great wit photoshop, but if i got a good pic to start i can whip up some tight shit.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

here's a b4 and after i did for a girl friend of mine: When I lowered it to the ground i had to recreate the background..etc etc


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

this is my homeboys stock 1985 FWBC i 90'd out and put on caddy wires n vogues b4 he even copped his caddy wires n vogues. If you give me a better pic of your ride, i can do a better job


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

whos going out to that car show this weekend?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 16 2007, 06:03 PM~7005688
> *whos going out to that car show this weekend?
> *


ARE U TALKING ABOUT THE ONE THATS ON THE 20 & 21???


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 16 2007, 04:33 PM~7003653
> *i owe u a
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmm burger :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

lolz dont sweat it bear


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

One of my hbs is looking for 14s or 13 not to expensive or will to do sum type of trade with 2 12s with amp let me know


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

by the way i still got an all chrome 13 for who eva wants a rim for a cont. for cheap just let me know


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 16 2007, 07:22 PM~7004838
> *here's a b4 and after i did for a girl friend of mine: When I lowered it to the ground i had to recreate the background..etc etc
> 
> 
> ...


the car came out great. but y did u smudge the area u cloned?  :biggrin: :co


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 16 2007, 09:22 PM~7006285
> *the car came out great. but y did u smudge the area u cloned?    :biggrin:  :co
> *



im stilll learning! I made it into a vert now!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and my boys black 62 park avenue rust bucket after some photoshoppin..i kno it aint perfect but still


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

hey those renderings look good check out one that i recently made...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 15 2007, 05:54 AM~6990260
> *FOR SALE!!!!
> 
> 96 FLEETWOOD TRIPLE BLACK,TVS,SYSTEM WIT ALL NEW MIDS AND HIGHS,AMP FOR MIDS AND HIGHS AND AMP FOR SUBS,24" DUB BELLAGIO FLOATERS,AFTER-MARKET H.I.D.S,NEW ALL CROME HOUSE GRILL,PROFESSIONAL LIFT DONE BY HAROLD AT CHICOS,CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN, MANY NEW PARTS
> ...


the auction for this caddi ended. does anybody know how much they want for it? just checking my change :biggrin:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

hey freakeone are you still thinking of going to that show


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jan 17 2007, 02:54 AM~7009249
> *hey those renderings look good check out one that i recently made...
> 
> 
> ...



wow nice wit the reflection on the marble..see i dunno how to be doin all ofthat =\


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

for sale or possible trade NEW 72v Schumacher battery charger....200.00 or shoot me some possible trades.....also have a blue switch box....$40.00

things im lookin 4

87 cutlass euro clip
460 via air compressor
13x7 all chrome

all i can think of 4 now


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 17 2007, 05:55 AM~7009675
> *the auction for this caddi ended. does anybody know how much they want for it? just checking my change :biggrin:
> *


under around 12-13k last time i spoke to the owner, dont hold it against me though this was a month ago


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

MLK Parade...Liberty City...Lots of Kandy...Lots of Cars...Lots of 4 Wheelers and Dirt Bikes...  

Elegance Pear/Gold Leaf 71 Donk...Now with Skirts....Sprayed by Rod




































Kandy Lac on 28's DUB Ganjas...









Luckys 73 Donk Now Kandy Lime on 6's Esinems Sprayed by Ricardo(Was Tangerine on 24" Davins Yall might remember from the Picnics and shit)


















Eddies Euro Cutlass on 22's...Kandy Teal Sprayed by Ricardo..









Sidewayyysss!









Videos...

David's S-10 from Boulevard Aces getting Loose...

Here goes Eddie right behind him...

Eddie again...

Luckys Vert...

Edie 1 more time..


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

That cutlass always doin burnouts in the hangouts in fudruckers


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Some pictures from a fishing trip on sunday


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

well 4 weeks away from LRM miami '07. U'll ready?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a fiberglass cowl hood for a 68-72 chevy nova thats in excellent condition, if anyone wants it shoot me a price pickup only.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 17 2007, 11:16 AM~7011663
> *Some pictures from a fishing trip on sunday
> 
> 
> ...



nice peacock bass .........where were you fishing homie


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 17 2007, 03:57 PM~7012665
> *nice peacock bass .........where were you fishing homie
> *



A good angler never gives his spots up lol lol....i go fishing at lakes all around the kendall area there is one thats a gold mind...but u gotta be 007 and sneak in there cause the security guard kicks u out.....i catch my bait at a lake off of 142 n 88st....another good lake is the lake in Town Country its pretty clean and alot of fish.....im telling you we gotta have a car club fishing tournament


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

i got a g body 4 sale i have it posted up in the 4 sale section pm me for more info..... y0o0o tito spread the word mannnnn


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

SEND ME PIX


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I'M LOOKIN TO ADD ANOTHER TO THE COLLECTION....COMING OUT SOONER THEN WHAT YA THINK...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Doing another car HAVE TO SELL MY 1995 FLEET 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS HOUSE GRILL TRIPLE BLACK REINFORCED ARCHES AND DIFF EXTENDED A ARMS 3 TVS 2 KICKER L7S 15 INCH A WHOLE LOT OF SHIT CLEAN AS FUK CARS THROW ME SUM OFFERS


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 17 2007, 07:30 PM~7014693
> *Doing another car HAVE TO SELL MY 1995 FLEET 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS HOUSE GRILL TRIPLE BLACK REINFORCED ARCHES AND DIFF EXTENDED A ARMS 3 TVS 2 KICKER L7S 15 INCH A WHOLE LOT OF SHIT CLEAN AS FUK CARS THROW ME SUM OFFERS
> *


how much???????? give me a good price and its sold.!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 17 2007, 04:33 PM~7014732
> *how much???????? give me a good price and its sold.!
> *


SENT U A pm


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 17 2007, 02:25 PM~7013482
> *A good angler never gives his spots up lol lol....i go fishing at lakes all around the kendall area there is one thats a gold mind...but u gotta be 007 and sneak in there cause the security guard kicks u out.....i catch my bait at a lake off of 142 n 88st....another good lake is the lake in Town Country its pretty clean and alot of fish.....im telling you we gotta have a car club fishing tournament
> *


im down! lets set up a day....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 17 2007, 07:39 PM~7016102
> *im down! lets set up a day....
> *


count me in for sureeeeee im there......

some pea's me and chris caught last time we hit up the peacock spot...lol









we caught a total of 20 peacocks... and 1 largemouth...lol


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats my dawg^^^^^^^i could do better though in man made lol :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Jan 17 2007, 10:02 PM~7016337
> *Thats my dawg^^^^^^^i could do better though in man made lol :biggrin:
> *


any rookies allowed? :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 17 2007, 07:49 PM~7016743
> *any rookies allowed?  :biggrin:
> *


you have to know the secret hand shake...

some nights out there the rookies school the pros


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lol that true "beginners luck"


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

im ready! :happysad:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 17 2007, 10:27 PM~7017170
> *lol that true "beginners luck"
> *


was hard to find the rims at the right angle..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 17 2007, 09:44 PM~7017811
> *was hard to find the rims at the right angle..
> 
> 
> ...


he needs to ge trid of them 22's and put that 59 on 13's already!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 17 2007, 11:48 PM~7017837
> *he needs to ge trid of them 22's and put that 59 on 13's already!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 16 2007, 11:29 AM~7000931
> *I no I will be there .WHat they do fool.
> *


wat it dooooo. well then why your signature ses see you in jan guy.? if youre having your own show over there lemme know . lol. jk 0oye keep my regal clean for me while am gone please. thank you


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 17 2007, 10:44 PM~7017811
> *was hard to find the rims at the right angle..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but the quality of the rims looks too good for the rest of the picture...you should try goign to blending properties do a color overlay over the rims put it white... set it on linear light and make it white overlay and fuck with the opacity till u get it just right... so it blends in with the pic more


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 17 2007, 09:50 PM~7016196
> *count me in for sureeeeee im there......
> 
> some pea's me and chris caught last time we hit up the peacock spot...lol
> ...




very nice...those lakes u were telling me about are nasty shit is u gotta find a way 2 get 2 them


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

so is any one going to that show at the orange bowl this weekend


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 18 2007, 08:07 AM~7019497
> *looks good  but the quality of the rims looks too good for the rest of the picture...you should try goign to blending properties do a color overlay over the rims put it white... set it on linear light and make it white overlay and fuck with the opacity till u get it just right... so it blends in with the pic more
> *



yeah it was late and i was pretty drunk. haha... I'm still jus learning photoshop, thanks for the tip tho


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Alright..there's quite a few really quality lows for sale in and around Miami, so I gathered up all the links to put em in here.


88 brougham

Still hustlin'

Black juiced big body fleetwood 1995


Juiced/chromed out '78 monte carlo

My mark VI


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 17 2007, 03:25 PM~7013482
> *A good angler never gives his spots up lol lol....i go fishing at lakes all around the kendall area there is one thats a gold mind...but u gotta be 007 and sneak in there cause the security guard kicks u out.....i catch my bait at a lake off of 142 n 88st....another good lake is the lake in Town Country its pretty clean and alot of fish.....im telling you we gotta have a car club fishing tournament
> *


Is that the lake that you have to jump over a fence to fish in???


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 18 2007, 11:40 AM~7020043
> *Is that the lake that you have to jump over a lake to fish in???
> *



i dunno??? :dunno:....oye ivan esta perdida


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 18 2007, 10:13 AM~7019876
> *Alright..there's quite a few really quality lows for sale in and around Miami, so I gathered up all the links to put em in here.
> 88 brougham
> 
> ...



fk it i made a "Miami Classifieds" I can't find the link for Jose's towncar, so if anyone has that post it up there....

Miami Lowrider Classifieds


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 17 2007, 09:44 PM~7017811
> *was hard to find the rims at the right angle..
> 
> 
> ...


lookd str8 but i think i like it a bit more with the 22s lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 17 2007, 10:49 PM~7016743
> *any rookies allowed?  :biggrin:
> *



Rookies allowed...youll probably have beginner's luck


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 17 2007, 07:50 PM~7016196
> *count me in for sureeeeee im there......
> 
> some pea's me and chris caught last time we hit up the peacock spot...lol
> ...


OUT OF ALL THE PICS WE GOT YOU GOT TO PUT THE ONE WITH ME LOOKING CRAZY... LOL IM DOWN IMPRESSIVE CC WILL WIN THAT ONE FOR SHURE


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

A Chris we got these on lock just let us no.









:biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone have batts for sale ? i need atleast 4 .. if anyone has PM me ...


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

!!!PORSCHE H.I.D.S FOR SALE $150!!!
3 PAIRS HOLLA AT ME i will be in mia/hia on monday and monday only THATS UR ONLY chance holla at me on the pm if u want em once there gone there gone!!! DALE got pix if u want em also and will test em on sight!


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

only 1 pair left


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 18 2007, 06:35 AM~7019586
> *very nice...those lakes u were telling me about are nasty shit is u gotta find a way 2 get 2 them
> *


me n trick or treat got "the manosa" and "the pansonita" ready :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

her eyou go alain :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

any one going to towers shops


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm thinkin about chargin the mark, washin her, and bringin her up there wit some for sale signs =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 18 2007, 12:19 PM~7020769
> *fk it i made a "Miami Classifieds" I can't find the link for Jose's towncar, so if anyone has that post it up there....
> 
> Miami Lowrider Classifieds
> *



somebody on there lookin for a 62-64 impala....yo i think this miami classifieds could blow up and it could be real helpful to have errthang in one place.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 18 2007, 11:45 PM~7026199
> *her eyou go alain  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn yall catchin funking submarines not bass


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

miami fest has become miami fish fest


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 19 2007, 11:24 AM~7029364
> *miami fest has become miami fish fest
> *



well Miami and the keys is the fishing capital of the world....we got any type of fishing you want..saltwater 2 freshwater....and you can go on southbeach and catch the type of fish i like to catch :biggrin:


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin: Couple recent shot's for Miami Fest


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

whose ridin to towers to night?


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

What time is Tower's?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ynothurt_@Jan 19 2007, 11:49 AM~7029485
> *:biggrin: Couple recent shot's for Miami Fest
> 
> 
> ...



clean homie


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Jan 19 2007, 10:57 AM~7029518
> *whose ridin to towers to night?
> *




at what time ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ynothurt_@Jan 19 2007, 11:49 AM~7029485
> *:biggrin: Couple recent shot's for Miami Fest
> 
> 
> ...


real nice. real clean. nice green. wut future plans?


----------



## Ynothurt (Jan 11, 2007)

2 pumps and chrome undies hopefully if all goes right..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Hell yeah *****'s back :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

just seen that fire truck red regal from CA....those billets look nice ass fuck painted


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 19 2007, 08:24 AM~7029364
> *miami fest has become miami fish fest
> *


2 pages of fishing
150 pages of people beefin
20 of lincolns
0 helpful posts


miami fest= Priceless :biggrin: 

if its wasnt for miami fest and myspace i would sell my comp to put money into the car :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Jan 19 2007, 08:57 AM~7029518
> *whose ridin to towers to night?
> *


LOWLYFE BLACK EXT DOWN TO RIDE OUT THERE. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 19 2007, 01:16 PM~7030209
> *Hell yeah *****'s back :biggrin:
> *


all day`


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 19 2007, 03:20 PM~7031380
> *2 pages of fishing
> 150 pages of people beefin
> 20 of lincolns
> ...


x2


but u forgot porn.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Jan 19 2007, 10:57 AM~7029518
> *whose ridin to towers to night?
> *



I'm headin out there..be there about 7:30/8:00


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 19 2007, 08:05 AM~7028769
> *somebody on there lookin for a 62-64 impala....yo i think this miami classifieds could blow up and it could be real helpful to have errthang in one place.
> *


i was looking at 3 64's but havent sold my other car to buy em :angry: heres the link since everyones selling shit lol

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=307269

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

DEE RYDING


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

when i sell the rivi im not sure what to get  i wanted a 64 but not one thats fixed up a str8 lookin 1 i missed 4 of them none of them more then 4 g's just needed some work. i was thinking of getting another fleetwood  ? i dunno


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 19 2007, 05:08 PM~7034335
> *when i sell the rivi im not sure what to get  i wanted a 64 but not one thats fixed up a str8 lookin 1 i missed 4 of them none of them more then 4 g's just needed some work. i was thinking of getting another fleetwood   ? i dunno
> *


theres a 63 in west hialeah for 3500 or 4500 not sure


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 19 2007, 03:52 PM~7033716
> *x2
> but u forgot porn.
> *


i got free dishnetwork :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 got any chrome 13's for sale

CREEPIN CUTTY i know u had some a while back...still gottem???


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

0OK WAIT A SEC....

NI99A IF THERES A FISH OFF YALL NI99AS LET ME KNOW. CHRIS YOU KNOW ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY IS THE LAKE AND IM THERE. 

ILL HOLD IT DOWN FOR ROLLiN. PEACOCK OR LARGE MOUTH NI99A ON LOCK RIGHT HERE. LOL 

1. NAME THE LAKE 
2. MONEY ON THE TABLE
3. HAVE FUN AND TRY TO WIN
4. WINNER TAKES ALL
$ 

PUNTILLA??? ERIC??? VINNY??? IVAN????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 19 2007, 06:30 PM~7034826
> *0OK WAIT A SEC....
> 
> NI99A IF THERES A FISH OFF YALL NI99AS LET ME KNOW. CHRIS YOU KNOW ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY IS THE LAKE AND IM THERE.
> ...


forgot me :wave: 
name the weekend so i could drive down to miami, bank fishing or off a boat??


how about lake okee?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 19 2007, 09:30 PM~7034826
> *0OK WAIT A SEC....
> 
> NI99A IF THERES A FISH OFF YALL NI99AS LET ME KNOW. CHRIS YOU KNOW ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY IS THE LAKE AND IM THERE.
> ...



Lets do it this sunday...i got the gunshow 2morrow...this sunday or next weekend im in...how much 2get in the tournament....im there to hold Rollin down...2 man teams?????.....and is it live bait or lures let me know?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 19 2007, 08:33 PM~7035730
> *Lets do it this sunday...i got the gunshow 2morrow...this sunday or next weekend im in...how much 2get in the tournament....im there to hold Rollin down...2 man teams?????.....and is it live bait or lures let me know?
> *


next weekend!!!!

i say lures, no shiners


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got my fleet 4 sale holla with a good offer and its yours


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

some pics from towers:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah i still got them...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

JUST BACK TO EXIT 1 FLORIDA CITY 4RM DA TOWERS


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Dat's wat I'm talkin bout, some 59's lookin clean, & more lo-lo's dat's wat we need...as far as wat's 4 sale I saw a 64 biscayne or imp hardtop on the corner of w.4ave. & must've been like 43 or 44 street 4 $3500 it was blue & it had some rusted ass 13's but who ever bought it or wants buy it, shyt it's a 6-4.....nuff said. One time for ***** wit tha crown vic, Last Laff Magazine doin big thangs ya'll need to cop dat & support tha home team, & 1 time 4 my boy PHIIIILLL! 4rm S.I.C. Cars Inc. N E thang ya'll need hit my dawg up he's a cool cat & has reasonable prices.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jan 20 2007, 12:09 AM~7036544
> *Dat's wat I'm talkin bout, some 59's lookin clean, & more lo-lo's dat's wat we need...as far as wat's 4 sale I saw a 64 biscayne or imp hardtop on the corner of w.4ave. & must've been like 43 or 44 street 4 $3500 it was blue & it had some rusted ass 13's but who ever bought it or wants buy it, shyt it's a 6-4.....nuff said. One time for ***** wit tha crown vic, Last Laff Magazine doin big thangs ya'll need to cop dat & support tha home team, & 1 time 4 my boy PHIIIILLL! 4rm S.I.C. Cars Inc. N E thang ya'll need hit my dawg up he's a cool cat & has reasonable prices.
> *


lol i was peepin that 1 on 4th ave for the longest i wasnt able to sell my car to get it. its sold already


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 19 2007, 10:17 PM~7036655
> *lol i was peepin that 1 on 4th ave for the longest i wasnt able to sell my car to get it. its sold already
> *


did you check out the primed up 63 on the corner of 8th ave and 52nd in west hialeah??

not sure if its 52nd but if your going up 8th ave from 49st its the light after the canal


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

oh that 63? my homeboy showed it to me a couple weeks ago but hes not selling that is he? i think hes fixing it up no? :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Yuh I knew @ that crackhead price some 1 was goin 2 snatch it up quick


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 19 2007, 09:33 PM~7035730
> *Lets do it this sunday...i got the gunshow 2morrow...this sunday or next weekend im in...how much 2get in the tournament....im there to hold Rollin down...2 man teams?????.....and is it live bait or lures let me know?
> *


i cant this sunday... im heading up to naples for the weekend..... next weekend the japs should be down here too...

we going to do this off boats?.... or bank fishing???....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 20 2007, 01:17 AM~7036655
> *lol i was peepin that 1 on 4th ave for the longest i wasnt able to sell my car to get it. its sold already
> *


on 4th and like 30 sumthin? corner house? i believe that was a biscayne. but still wasnt that bad. one of ma bois went to chek it out, and told me it had alot of cancer inside, not sure. he'll probably qoute me and add some more info.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 19 2007, 11:33 AM~7031004
> *just seen that fire truck red regal from CA....those billets look nice ass fuck painted
> *



 ...thats a clean ss you got!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

OK SO A FISH OFF IT IS PEOPLE.!!!
LURES ONLY NO SHINERS YOU CHEATING ASS BITCHES.
SHINERS AND FLOATERS???WTF YOU BETTER WORK FOR THAT MONEY.
-SOMEONE PICK A GOOD LAKE
-BANK FISHING
-$20 BUKS YOURE IN
- TWO MAN TEAMS
*WINNER TAKES ALL. 


WHO EVER IS DOWN PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE MOUTH IS AND GET FROM BEHIND THE COMPUTER AND GRAB YOUR POLES.

PUNTILLA STILL AINT SAYING NOTHING?!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN...ITS TRUE MIAMI FEST TURNED INTO BASS PRO SHOPS ...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

i just signed up for fishing lessons. WAIT FOR ME! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 20 2007, 02:39 AM~7037935
> *OK SO A FISH OFF IT IS PEOPLE.!!!
> LURES ONLY NO SHINERS YOU CHEATING ASS BITCHES.
> SHINERS AND FLOATERS???WTF YOU BETTER WORK FOR THAT MONEY.
> ...



well... some of us have our own secret lakes...lol so how bout we give a starting time... and an ending time... everyone goes to which ever lakes they want... then meet up somewhere at the weigh in time.... to judge the fish you gotta take pics of them with a law stick and a secret item...... item can be revealed the day of the tourny that way theres no cheating.... strickly artificial! strickly catch and release!.... lol make a size limit they gotta be atleast a certain size... like 12 inches plus.


me and japs are ready to put it down for the "small s.i." ....lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ UP WIT 2NITE OR SUNDAY??? ANY HANGOUTS OR SHIT 2 DO... WE SHOULD DO A HANGOUT @ DAT OPA LOCKA SPOT EVERY OTHA MONTH N SHIT CUZ THAT PLACE IS NOT A HEAT UP PLACE...DALE LET ME KNOW :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 20 2007, 03:07 AM~7037767
> *on 4th and like 30 sumthin? corner house? i believe that was a biscayne. but still wasnt that bad. one of ma bois went to chek it out, and told me it had alot of cancer inside, not sure. he'll probably qoute me and add some more info.
> *



and yes i will fatboyyyyy.... that car was rusted up the assssss the floor pans gonnnnne.... bottom of the doors.. gone.... that car was a rust bucket really but the only thing good on that car was that engine .. it cranked up on one turn and sounded good ... ohh yea and it has some rusted as D's on some blackwalls...and it was a 2 door 64 belair..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 20 2007, 03:41 AM~7037940
> *DAMN...ITS TRUE MIAMI FEST TURNED INTO BASS PRO SHOPS ...
> *


lol so true :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

off to check my fishing skills. 
BTW this is MIAMI. boating and fishing is a MUST!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 20 2007, 07:41 AM~7038396
> *well... some of us have our own secret lakes...lol so how bout we give a starting time... and an ending time... everyone goes to which ever lakes they want... then meet up somewhere at the weigh in time.... to judge the fish you gotta take pics of them with a law stick and a secret item...... item can be revealed the day of the tourny that way theres no cheating.... strickly artificial! strickly catch and release!.... lol make a size limit they gotta be atleast a certain size... like 12 inches plus.
> me and japs are ready to put it down for the  "small s.i." ....lol
> *


 :biggrin: the regal is coming to, it needs some leafing :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 19 2007, 10:56 PM~7037017
> *oh that 63? my homeboy showed it to me a couple weeks ago but hes not selling that is he? i think hes fixing it up no?  :biggrin:
> *


it had $3500 written on it, he had two so i duno which one it was? but i know it was primed up... theres a 64 ss up here that needs work, ill check how much they want


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jan 20 2007, 02:09 AM~7037451
> *Yuh I knew @ that crackhead price some 1 was goin 2 snatch it up quick
> *


lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 20 2007, 03:07 AM~7037767
> *on 4th and like 30 sumthin? corner house? i believe that was a biscayne. but still wasnt that bad. one of ma bois went to chek it out, and told me it had alot of cancer inside, not sure. he'll probably qoute me and add some more info.
> *


biscayne good thing i aint get it then i never got off to look at it cause i aint have the bread so i dont even bother wasting my time i wonder who baught it


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 20 2007, 09:41 AM~7038396
> *well... some of us have our own secret lakes...lol so how bout we give a starting time... and an ending time... everyone goes to which ever lakes they want... then meet up somewhere at the weigh in time.... to judge the fish you gotta take pics of them with a law stick and a secret item...... item can be revealed the day of the tourny that way theres no cheating.... strickly artificial! strickly catch and release!.... lol make a size limit they gotta be atleast a certain size... like 12 inches plus.
> me and japs are ready to put it down for the  "small s.i." ....lol
> *


if i catch my fish at publix does that count??  :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 20 2007, 10:23 AM~7038507
> *and yes i will fatboyyyyy.... that  car was rusted up the assssss the floor pans gonnnnne.... bottom of the doors.. gone.... that car was a rust bucket really but the only thing good on that car was that engine .. it cranked up  on one turn and sounded good ... ohh yea and it has some rusted as D's on some blackwalls...and it was a 2 door 64 belair..
> *


lol jorge it was u that looked at it that shit was garbage huh no wonder it was sellin so cheap


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 20 2007, 11:57 AM~7038819
> *it had $3500 written on it, he had two so i duno which one it was? but i know it was primed up... theres a 64 ss up here that needs work, ill check how much they want
> *


3,500? are u sure lol that sounds like the one that was on 4th and 40 somethin street. the 63 im talking about is on west 8th ave at a corner house i havent seen the car in a while though maybe he did put a price out there :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS PICTURE IS FOR THEM SORRY ASS ****** THAT BROKE INTO MY HOUSE LAST WEEK AND THE ONLY THING THAT THEY WERE ABLE TO TAKE WAS MY SAVED CHANGE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ONE MORE


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 20 2007, 03:15 AM~7037482
> *i cant this sunday... im heading up to naples for the weekend..... next weekend the japs should be down here too...
> 
> we going to do this off boats?.... or bank fishing???....
> *



i say bank fishing i dont got a boat....i prefer live bait


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 20 2007, 10:59 AM~7039059
> *3,500? are u sure lol that sounds like the one that was on 4th and 40 somethin street. the 63 im talking about is on west 8th ave at a corner house i havent seen the car in a while though maybe he did put a price out there  :biggrin:
> *


yea thats the hosue im talking about.. guess he decided not to sell


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2007, 01:53 PM~7039342
> *ONE MORE
> 
> 
> ...



dammmnnn lookin nice


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 20 2007, 12:57 PM~7039053
> *lol jorge it was u that looked at it that shit was garbage huh no wonder it was sellin so cheap
> *



yea ***** that shit was off the chain ... u could flinstone that car with them holes in the floor


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 20 2007, 03:06 PM~7039808
> *yea ***** that shit was off the chain ... u could flinstone that car with them holes in the floor
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2007, 02:51 PM~7039325
> *THIS PICTURE IS FOR THEM SORRY ASS ****** THAT BROKE INTO MY HOUSE LAST WEEK AND THE ONLY THING THAT THEY WERE ABLE TO TAKE WAS MY SAVED CHANGE
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry homie. city of the AK's Homestead got something for them bches!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Next to my house theres an 84 Eldorodo Vert clean as fuck with a continental kit and everything the car is clean as fuck the guy wants 2700 obo his number is 786 556 2782 

Fleetwood is still in my front yard 8500 obo with tvs and sound system(1 kicker L7s 3 2000 watt amps alpine indash and 2 7 inch headrest) 6500 obo without tvs and soundsystem clean as fuck car 

Let me know if anyone is intreasted


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

95 Fleetwood is still in my front yard *8500 obo *with tvs and sound system(1 kicker L7s 3 2000 watt Hifonics amps alpine touch screen indash and 2 7 inch headrest)* 6500 obo *without tvs and soundsystem ....car has 2 pumps 6 batts house grill triple black reinforced arches and Diff. and extended a arms Hids over all a clean ass car let me know if intrestead got another car and need money ASAP 
Some pics i took today 
*Indash*








*Interior*








*Setup*








*Laying down*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 20 2007, 02:52 PM~7040317
> *Next to my house theres an 84 Eldorodo Vert clean as fuck with a continental kit and everything the car is clean as fuck the guy wants 2700 obo his number is 786 556 2782
> 
> Fleetwood is still in my front yard 8500 obo with tvs and sound system(1 kicker L7s 3 2000 watt amps alpine indash and 2 7 inch headrest) 6500 obo without tvs and soundsystem clean as fuck car
> ...


hummm vert eldog and rivi up forsale....someone better swoop them up :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

and i saw the car it looks clean as fuk ....... i drove passed the show at the orange bowl and there was nobody there the only one i recognized was the 2 door 59 there was a few cars there thats the out come they get for 25 a car with 1 person and 20 a person


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 20 2007, 06:52 PM~7041043
> *and i saw the car it looks clean as fuk ....... i drove passed  the show at the orange bowl and there was nobody there the only one i recognized was the 2 door 59 there was a few cars there thats the out come they get for 25 a car with 1 person  and 20 a person
> *


x2

and lowrider is creepin around the corner


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 20 2007, 06:37 PM~7040937
> *95 Fleetwood is still in my front yard 8500 obo with tvs and sound system(1 kicker L7s 3 2000 watt Hifonics amps alpine touch screen indash and 2 7 inch headrest) 6500 obo without tvs and soundsystem ....car has  2 pumps 6 batts house grill triple black reinforced arches and Diff. and extended a arms Hids over all a clean ass car let me know if intrestead got another car and need money ASAP
> Some pics i took today
> Indash
> ...


damn lol i lovin that shit someone buy my RIVI so i can help out sslos with his sale :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 19 2007, 07:30 PM~7034826
> *0OK WAIT A SEC....
> 
> NI99A IF THERES A FISH OFF YALL NI99AS LET ME KNOW. CHRIS YOU KNOW ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY IS THE LAKE AND IM THERE.
> ...


set the date, time, $money$, how many people per team and rules...
Let me know tomorrow's too soon... 
Some time after lowrider...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 19 2007, 11:36 PM~7036825
> *did you check out the primed up 63 on the corner of 8th ave and 52nd in west hialeah??
> 
> not sure if its 52nd but if your going up 8th ave from 49st its the light after the canal
> *


NOT FOR SALE!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 20 2007, 05:01 PM~7041085
> *damn lol i lovin that shit someone buy my RIVI so i can help out sslos with his sale  :biggrin:
> *


lol iight sell that rivi


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

this should be called " MIAMI FISHING FEST" LOL 4 REAL


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

SO no shiners means i can use this????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 20 2007, 04:14 AM~7037807
> * ...thats a clean ss you got!
> *



yea still gotta get the wheels on though...thanks homie


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 20 2007, 10:41 AM~7038396
> *well... some of us have our own secret lakes...lol so how bout we give a starting time... and an ending time... everyone goes to which ever lakes they want... then meet up somewhere at the weigh in time.... to judge the fish you gotta take pics of them with a law stick and a secret item...... item can be revealed the day of the tourny that way theres no cheating.... strickly artificial! strickly catch and release!.... lol make a size limit they gotta be atleast a certain size... like 12 inches plus.
> me and japs are ready to put it down for the  "small s.i." ....lol
> *



is there a lake big enough for all of us....i fish far west close to the glades....and what fish count??? do snooks count??? i get an occasional snook...or strictly peacocks and largemouth?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

damn fishing lessons today sucked when NO fish goes for your bait. !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 20 2007, 08:00 PM~7041865
> *is there a lake big enough for all of us....i fish far west close to the glades....and what fish count??? do snooks count??? i get an occasional snook...or strictly peacocks and largemouth?
> *


oh no... you just brought up snook... thats gunna be a whoel other late night tourney!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 20 2007, 05:04 PM~7041095
> *NOT FOR SALE!!!
> *


i must be going crazy then


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 20 2007, 07:54 PM~7041829
> *SO no shiners means i can use this????
> 
> 
> ...


i think that bait gunna scare away everything :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 20 2007, 11:29 PM~7042011
> *i think that bait gunna scare away everything  :roflmao:
> *



lmao its funny...that u laugh but thats like candy for peacocks its from the amazon they eat those like butter the biggest they get is like my pinky


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

everybody would have to meet up at one lake. i have plenty of suggestions for lakes that we can bank fish with artificial baits. no shiners unless no one has caught anything within 12 inches or more.

catch and release
12 inches minimum
artificial lures

i say we hit up the lakes over by rinker or tarmac

BTW I KNOW SOMEONE SELLING A 1973 CADILC COUPE WITH 47 ORGINAL MILES. CONVERTIBLE IN GOOD CONDITION. HES ASKING 4900


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 20 2007, 09:15 PM~7042236
> *lmao its funny...that u laugh but thats like candy for peacocks its from the amazon they eat those like butter the biggest they get is like my pinky
> *


wierd, i thought it was a cichlid


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 20 2007, 10:23 AM~7038507
> *and yes i will fatboyyyyy.... that  car was rusted up the assssss the floor pans gonnnnne.... bottom of the doors.. gone.... that car was a rust bucket really but the only thing good on that car was that engine .. it cranked up  on one turn and sounded good ... ohh yea and it has some rusted as D's on some blackwalls...and it was a 2 door 64 belair..
> *


Yuh but the impt. thing is the body, the floor pans can get 4 cheap & door skins also, shyt whichever way u look @ it it's a 6-4 hard 2 come by down here


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Where the hell was everyone last night??? :0 :0


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

1999 lincoln towncar for sale asking $6,000 o.b.o
stock
everything is original
pearl whit paint
light brown rag top
light brown int.
5% tints
cold a/c
good trani.
runs good
never been crashed

*not on 22s anymore (its on stocks)*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 21 2007, 12:36 AM~7042340
> *wierd, i thought it was a cichlid
> *



it is a cichlid its a jewel cichlid...but there small...i use a minnow trap with bread...in 5 minutes u have like 20 pieces of bait


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam a lot of clean cars for sale but no dam buyers


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 21 2007, 03:36 PM~7046610
> *Dam a lot of clean cars for sale but no dam buyers
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Some pics from my homeboys baby-chistening /baptism after party type thing? Notice old school 626 from harsh reality


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

broward county gona be comin back in a big way over the next yr or two, trust that.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

just put the fleet in the Auto trader to see if it sells.... shit nothing is selling in miami theses days and theres more then enough cars for sale lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 20 2007, 01:06 PM~7039808
> *yea ***** that shit was off the chain ... u could flinstone that car with them holes in the floor
> *


lets go slap around sum ball joints lol


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Jan 21 2007, 06:57 PM~7048009
> *
> *


more pics?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 21 2007, 05:47 PM~7046701
> *x2... :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 21 2007, 04:33 PM~7046988
> *Some pics from my homeboys baby-chistening /baptism after party type thing?  Notice old school 626 from harsh reality
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pics homie


----------



## alphabet (Jun 3, 2006)

hey keep this shit going man MIA ALL THE WAY~ yo man you guys got some sick rides lol yeah boys fuck i gotta come roll down there soon but yeah man i heard the beaches are dope and the women are fine lol~ :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

less than a month before lowrider!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 21 2007, 08:16 PM~7048745
> *less than a month before lowrider!!!!!!
> *


 hno:


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

if somebody gets rid of this 4 me i'll shoot them some cash!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311342


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 21 2007, 07:29 PM~7047354
> *lets go slap around sum ball joints lol
> *




lol .. let do it ! AUTOMOTIVE SUSPENSION 101 !!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 21 2007, 10:08 PM~7050354
> *lol .. let do it ! AUTOMOTIVE SUSPENSION 101 !!!
> *


jerrys automechanics class 101 lol

we could teach "eating shit in da back class 101"


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:13 AM~7050428
> *jerrys automechanics class 101 lol
> 
> we could teach "eating shit in da back class 101"
> *



that or " advanced falling asleep in the middle of class 102 "


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Jan 21 2007, 08:57 PM~7048009
> *
> *



looks alot like bears except 4door


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

<<< "JUST BOUGHT A CADILLAC!!! bout 2 "THROW SOME D'Z ON THAT BITCH!!!!!"


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

pix in the day


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Jan 21 2007, 06:57 PM~7048009
> *
> *


its nice


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*I gotta vent out on this issue i experienced this weekend...please read carefully*


****** STOP BACK SEAT STUNTING AND TALKING SHIT WHEN IT AINT UR FUCKING WHIP!!!!!!STOP TRYING TO LOOK GOOD IN FRONT OF HOES WHEN U MAKE UR SELF LOOK LIKE A FUCKIN DUCK!!!!...THANK YOU


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

On a lighter note WUZUP WITH THE FISHING TOURNAMENT...im serious as a heart attack lets set a date, time and location....???and finalize the rules


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 22 2007, 10:41 AM~7052670
> *Alright, car is fully repainted....as i said, the flurescent lights dont do it justice...ima take it home and cover it for about 2 weeks and then they gona buff it, put all the emblems back on,  and then i'll take pics of it flippin in the sunlight!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alphabet_@Jan 21 2007, 10:10 PM~7048660
> *hey keep  this shit going man MIA ALL THE  WAY~ yo man you guys got some sick rides lol yeah boys fuck i gotta come roll down there soon but yeah man i heard the beaches are dope and the women are fine lol~ :biggrin:
> *



hey hey Broward comin' out soon wit some nice rides trust me...there already are some...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 21 2007, 04:36 PM~7046610
> *Dam a lot of clean cars for sale but no dam buyers
> *


how much you asking for that fleetwood?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2007, 08:11 AM~7052528
> *I gotta vent out on this issue i experienced this weekend...please read carefully
> ****** STOP BACK SEAT STUNTING AND TALKING SHIT WHEN IT AINT UR FUCKING WHIP!!!!!!STOP TRYING TO LOOK GOOD IN FRONT OF HOES WHEN U MAKE UR SELF LOOK LIKE A FUCKIN DUCK!!!!...THANK YOU
> *


lol...Yea...we like to call them CHEERLEADERS :uh:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 22 2007, 10:17 AM~7052909
> *lol...Yea...we like to call them CHEERLEADERS :uh:
> *


and miami is full of em


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody got some extra 12 gauge speaker wire they can give me? i only need a few feet


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 22 2007, 12:17 PM~7052909
> *lol...Yea...we like to call them CHEERLEADERS :uh:
> *


I say we kill em. who'd miss em?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 22 2007, 01:11 PM~7053358
> *I say we kill em. who'd miss em?
> *




Throw em on an island and hunt them like deers....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2007, 11:51 AM~7039325
> *THIS PICTURE IS FOR THEM SORRY ASS ****** THAT BROKE INTO MY HOUSE LAST WEEK AND THE ONLY THING THAT THEY WERE ABLE TO TAKE WAS MY SAVED CHANGE
> 
> 
> ...


Who ever broke in yo crib homie need to get dis if dey get caught no ?'s asked and you can bet dat :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :machinegun: glad nuthin was stolen :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2007, 10:27 AM~7053523
> *Throw em on an island and hunt them like deers....
> *


im glad someone thinks like me...... some call it evil.... i call it fun :biggrin: 



on the side note im down for the fishing tourny this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 22 2007, 02:52 PM~7054121
> *im glad someone thinks like me...... some call it evil.... i call it fun  :biggrin:
> on the side note im down for the fishing tourny this weekend  :biggrin:
> *



i say we do it with gay people as well.....sorry if anyone gets offended its just my opinion......SO WUZUP IM THERE LIKE A BEAR IN SWIMWEAR....what are the rules...20 dollars get u in.......WHOS IN IT?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2007, 10:27 AM~7053523
> *Throw em on an island and hunt them like deers....
> *


lmao...Like in that movie where ice-t is a bum and they hunt him..I forgot the name?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 22 2007, 04:20 PM~7054677
> *lmao...Like in that movie where ice-t is a bum and they hunt him..I forgot the name?
> *


lol and like the movie The Pest, with john leguizamo, rich guy throws him on an island and hunts him, funny as movie.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 22 2007, 11:52 AM~7054121
> *im glad someone thinks like me...... some call it evil.... i call it fun  :biggrin:
> on the side note im down for the fishing tourny this weekend  :biggrin:
> *



hno:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 22 2007, 01:22 PM~7054704
> *lol and like the movie The Pest, with john leguizamo, rich guy throws him on an island and hunts him, funny as movie.
> *


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 22 2007, 11:17 AM~7052909
> *lol...Yea...we like to call them CHEERLEADERS :uh:
> *


They are everywhere! :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2007, 12:26 PM~7054315
> *i say we do it with gay people as well.....sorry if anyone gets offended its just my opinion......SO WUZUP IM THERE LIKE A BEAR IN SWIMWEAR....what are the rules...20 dollars get u in.......WHOS IN IT?
> *


Rollin SS for president!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 22 2007, 04:53 PM~7054957
> *Rollin SS for president!!!
> *



nah chill ill get high 2 much and wont function right....ill make cruising legal in all states and a reserved hangout...with strippers!!!!!!!!!!.....FREE STRIPPERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 22 2007, 01:42 PM~7054860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2007, 08:11 AM~7052528
> *I gotta vent out on this issue i experienced this weekend...please read carefully
> ****** STOP BACK SEAT STUNTING AND TALKING SHIT WHEN IT AINT UR FUCKING WHIP!!!!!!STOP TRYING TO LOOK GOOD IN FRONT OF HOES WHEN U MAKE UR SELF LOOK LIKE A FUCKIN DUCK!!!!...THANK YOU
> *












that is soooo true !!!!!!!!

when ****** aint even in their cars its funny most of da times kuz not even da driver goes as krazy as their dickpullers in da back


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

On a sad note 

R.I.P. Scott Charles "Bam Bam" Bigelow

September 1, 1961 – January 19, 2007


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT Still got a clean as fuk triple black 95 fleet for sale anyone? any offers?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2007, 08:11 AM~7052528
> *I gotta vent out on this issue i experienced this weekend...please read carefully
> ****** STOP BACK SEAT STUNTING AND TALKING SHIT WHEN IT AINT UR FUCKING WHIP!!!!!!STOP TRYING TO LOOK GOOD IN FRONT OF HOES WHEN U MAKE UR SELF LOOK LIKE A FUCKIN DUCK!!!!...THANK YOU
> *


i feel u homie....most of the problems we have are due to fake ass ni99az like that...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yoooooo fuk a fake rider....!!

if u aint in yo shit shut the fuck up!!!
lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 22 2007, 04:42 PM~7054860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: truuu


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 22 2007, 06:47 PM~7055887
> *
> that is soooo true !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



exactly!! bear u remember them 2 lil ****** wit them cutlass that "hoped" each other at tacobell a while back. their homebois were talkin more shit then they were, even them lil girls got into it.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2007, 08:11 AM~7052528
> *I gotta vent out on this issue i experienced this weekend...please read carefully
> ****** STOP BACK SEAT STUNTING AND TALKING SHIT WHEN IT AINT UR FUCKING WHIP!!!!!!STOP TRYING TO LOOK GOOD IN FRONT OF HOES WHEN U MAKE UR SELF LOOK LIKE A FUCKIN DUCK!!!!...THANK YOU
> *


damn cuzo you keepin it real!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 22 2007, 08:22 PM~7057379
> *exactly!! bear u remember them 2 lil ****** wit them cutlass that "hoped" each other at tacobell a while back. their homebois were talkin more shit then they were, even them lil girls got into it.
> *




eso se llama chusmeria .... i laugh at ****** who stare hard and talk shit when they riding bitch ....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 22 2007, 09:38 PM~7057506
> *damn cuzo you keepin it real!!!!
> *


"When keeping it real goes wrong..." lol




> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 23 2007, 12:36 AM~7059243
> *eso se llama chusmeria .... i laugh at ****** who stare hard and talk shit when they riding bitch ....
> *


lol talk shit from the passenger seat.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

real ****** ride fake ridaz sit in da back seat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 23 2007, 12:14 AM~7059617
> *real ****** ride fake ridaz sit in da back seat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

fucK a ****** ridiiN biiTcH iD raTheR LeT a biiTcH riDe me HaHaHA


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttmft for aLL miami rYdersZ


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 22 2007, 06:22 PM~7057379
> *exactly!! bear u remember them 2 lil ****** wit them cutlass that "hoped" each other at tacobell a while back. their homebois were talkin more shit then they were, even them lil girls got into it.
> *



yea i remember that day i pulled in2 taco bell when they were arguing & i thought it was gunna fuck up da night kuz it was a good nite too. 

man i really pay no mind 2 all them ****** who be lookin at a ***** & say im riding cheerios n shit kuz most of da times they be in buckets or in mommy & daddies car u feel me.

these ****** that are in da backseat talking shit are in da backseat 4 a reason lol

i just laff when they talk lol it gets them madder

all i have 2 say 2 them kids is WHERES YOUR SHIT !?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 22 2007, 10:31 PM~7059797
> *ttmft for aLL miami rYdersZ
> *


i like that lil icon homie 


now lets all go 2 that crib again & fix up all da cars in da hood lol


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

fuck it letsz do thisz letsz block the street again n all of usz fix our carsz lol all dah way in a.p.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i just got told that jim jones is performing at da lowrider show & pitbull & dj laz & da 2 or 3 wack acts that every1 wonders why are they on stage lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 22 2007, 10:38 PM~7059867
> *fuck it letsz do thisz letsz block the street again n all of usz fix our carsz lol all dah way in a.p.
> *


lol we could run over more rats & slap around ball joints while jose & jorge slap eachother lol


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah i heard on power 96 have you registered yet


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i aint register yet , i prolly most likely will on da day of da show

now i am spending all my money on last minutes shit i need for da car


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

oo iight jus lemme kno ill help put your panels on n shiiit ooo i gottah a possible trade but i have to check it out fiirst


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

oo iight jus lemme kno ill help put your panels on n shiiit ooo i gottah a possible trade but i have to check it out fiirst


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 22 2007, 10:47 PM~7059962
> *oo iight jus lemme kno ill help put your panels on n shiiit ooo i gottah a possible trade but i have to check it out fiirst
> *


  fa sho


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i duno if my caddys gona be ready in time.... =\

y0 yall shoudl show some support in the "miami classifieds" =)


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 22 2007, 10:45 PM~7059943
> *i aint register yet , i prolly most likely will on da day of da show
> 
> now i am spending all my money on last minutes shit i need for da car
> *


your better off registering now..
1: u will get in alot earlier
2nly 25.00 at the door 50.00
3:u can actuall make money since u get 3 wrist bands
keep urs and sell the other 2 at 25.00 each :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: 2003TownCar, *DOUBLE-O*

sup homie!

the 90 may be at lowrider if everything works out in time


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

FISHING TOURNAMENT???????????????


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 23 2007, 09:17 AM~7061672
> *FISHING TOURNAMENT???????????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 23 2007, 12:17 PM~7062055
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



i got my shit ready for this weekend regardless if we have the tourney or not


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

anyone selling 14s?
will also trade 4 12's with amps for some 14s


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo theres this huge large mouth bass in my girls lake and i wanna catch that bitch.....what bait/lure would i need?? and where can i get it....?
sometimes i feel like jumpin in that bitch and str8 grabbin it lol
thanks (i'll take pix when i catch that shit)


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

yo luis did u talk to luis


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 23 2007, 09:32 AM~7062158
> *yo theres this huge large mouth bass in my girls lake and i wanna catch that bitch.....what bait/lure would i need?? and where can i get it....?
> sometimes i feel like jumpin in that bitch and str8 grabbin it lol
> thanks (i'll take pix when i catch that shit)
> *


what i do is i get a football weight and tie it off about a foot before my lure or worm, but in this case my favorite thing to use for largemouth bass are tequila sunrise worms. I've been usin em for years never fail. Especially in like overcast weather they like to feed. Try dat see wut happens


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 23 2007, 09:58 AM~7062313
> *what i do is i get a football weight and tie it off about a foot before my lure or worm, but in this case my favorite thing to use for largemouth bass are tequila sunrise worms. I've been usin em for years never fail. Especially in like overcast weather they like to feed. Try dat see wut happens
> *


oh and go to wal mart u can get just about everything u need for fishing


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:scrutinize: r u serious?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 23 2007, 10:03 AM~7062344
> *:scrutinize: r u serious?
> *


why wut do u use?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

live worms from walmart...dont work all that great


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yea homie look then tequila sunrise worms are like dark purple and magenta pink personally i like charlies worms so i buy those, and when u buy the weights dont buy em too big jus get sumthin that will get u a nice cast


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 23 2007, 12:41 AM~7059908
> *lol we could run over more rats & slap around ball joints while jose & jorge slap eachother lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol....

or we could teach you how to use a ball joint splitter ... and then hit you across the head with it...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 23 2007, 01:41 AM~7059908
> *lol we could run over more rats & slap around ball joints while jose & jorge slap eachother lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol looks just like jorge, small round and gay.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 23 2007, 08:00 AM~7061598
> *your better off registering now..
> 1: u will get in alot earlier
> 2nly 25.00 at the door 50.00
> ...


ur right but dont u have 2 have ur car there like 3 days b4 the show?

last year i registered solo da day of the show & they put me right in the front where every1 see's my car lol  i was next to your club lol

imma use all da wrist bands too 

hopefully they park m in the back sumwhere my car kinda gotta scratch not 2 long ago & i cant fix it in time kuz im adding more shit 2 da car , so hopefully ill be behind a trailer or sumthin lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whens the last day 2 preregister?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

the 26 i think ..not 100 % sure tho..


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 23 2007, 06:03 PM~7065097
> *whens the last day 2 preregister?
> *


YEAH THE 26


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

any one ridin to tk tommorow or is everyone in hiding now for the show?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 23 2007, 09:40 PM~7066138
> *any one ridin to tk tommorow or is everyone in hiding now for the show?
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 23 2007, 08:40 PM~7066138
> *any one ridin to tk tommorow or is everyone in hiding now for the show?
> *



if i pre-register my 90 caddy, i feel like im gona jinx myself and something's gona go wrong so it wont be ready in time =\


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 23 2007, 08:40 PM~7066138
> *any one ridin to tk tommorow or is everyone in hiding now for the show?
> *


im riding. REAL RYDERS RYDE FAKE RYDERS HYDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 23 2007, 08:03 PM~7066729
> *im riding. REAL RYDERS RYDE FAKE RYDERS HYDE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


That for damn sure.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

looking for 4-lug adapters anyone got i got sum 5 lug ones i can trade u with there brand newww pm me


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 23 2007, 09:39 PM~7067208
> *That for damn sure.. :biggrin:
> *


yessuh!!! so we ridin diz weekend again 2 pik up sum hoes in a mercedes !!!!.... lolz


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i sent the registration form yest for both cars fleet and impala


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

lol.... you know it cuz.. we gotta stay pimpin.. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 23 2007, 10:01 PM~7067539
> *lol.... you know it cuz.. we gotta stay pimpin.. :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


yessuh...lolz :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i wanna pimp! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

rode all around borward today but didnt see any lolo's


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 23 2007, 10:30 PM~7068448
> *rode all around borward today but didnt see any lolo's
> *


thats cause you were in BORWARD instead of BROWARD....lol :uh:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 23 2007, 11:55 PM~7067463
> *yessuh!!! so we ridin diz weekend again 2 pik up sum hoes in a mercedes !!!!.... lolz
> *


me tooo :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 24 2007, 12:30 AM~7068448
> *rode all around borward today but didnt see any lolo's
> *



yeah u generally wont unless you know who's driveway to go look in. =(



the 90's almost done, it aint nothin to write home about but click the link in my signature to check it out ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 23 2007, 09:17 AM~7061672
> *FISHING TOURNAMENT???????????????
> *


you let me knowwww.....


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

SHit yall LEt me know I will drive from West Plam FOr this one


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

THis sunday.....lets pick a lake.....or we all go 2 different lakes......and im guessing u guys want 2 use artifical lures.....20 dollar 2 man teams...winner takes all!!!!

LETS DO THE DAMN THING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 24 2007, 10:57 AM~7071047
> *THis sunday.....lets pick a lake.....or we all go 2 different lakes......and im guessing u guys want 2 use artifical lures.....20 dollar 2 man teams...winner takes all!!!!
> 
> LETS DO THE DAMN THING!!!!!!!!!
> *


This sunday is too soon Next weekend or two weekends after lowrider???


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

2 week after lowrider will be good


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 24 2007, 02:50 PM~7072108
> *2 week after lowrider  will be good
> *




damn u guys really want it that late....o well...guess more time to find better lures....i cant believe no one likes using live bait


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

my homeboy got 5g's cash right now. what cars are out there he can get for that


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 24 2007, 06:32 PM~7074434
> *my homeboy got 5g's cash right now. what cars are out there he can get for that
> *


probably ross's linc... or maybe chinos lac... i dunno ..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

6500 ill let my fleet go with out bass or tvs cant go less im already loosing money


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

a friend of mine is looking for sum dub floaters 22s or 24 let me know if any of you have any


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 24 2007, 06:41 PM~7074521
> *probably ross's linc... or maybe chinos lac... i dunno ..
> *



nah 6 is the bottom dollar on the Mark VI.... I know lowriders dont get much, but for less than that, i'll leave it sitting in my driveway..jus a matter of principal =]


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 24 2007, 01:48 PM~7072553
> *damn u guys really want it that late....o well...guess more time to find better lures....i cant believe no one likes using live bait
> *


this sunday i will be busy spraying the damn thang....lol different lakes would be best..... you know everyoine has their secret spots.... :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2007, 05:21 PM~7074871
> *this sunday i will be busy spraying the damn thang....lol different lakes would be best..... you know everyoine has their secret spots.... :cheesy:
> *


fuck it im sure we could cut down booth time and hit some lakes...


im down for this weekend, if you guys dont wanna have the tourney then who ever is down for this weekend lets get some dust off the reels and hit some lakes


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 24 2007, 04:32 PM~7074434
> *my homeboy got 5g's cash right now. what cars are out there he can get for that
> *


that *****.. could get mines for 5,000....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

can anyone tell me whats the name of the guy with the black ranger on black 14's on here is


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

damn we're all desperate to sell our cars... :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 24 2007, 09:54 PM~7075763
> *can anyone tell me whats the name of the guy with the black ranger on black 14's on here is
> *


javy. forgot his layitlow name. i think its rangeron14z sumthin similar


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 24 2007, 08:55 PM~7075769
> *damn we're all desperate to sell our cars... :roflmao:
> *



im kinda scared that if i sell the mark VI , the 90 is gona end up 4 pumped =x which was not the plan.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 24 2007, 07:05 PM~7075883
> *javy. forgot his layitlow name. i think its rangeron14z sumthin similar
> *


lol its kool man ill just wait tell I see him drop in cuzo It ant anything bad...u still pushin the blazer or did u sale it


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 24 2007, 09:53 PM~7077779
> *
> 
> 
> ...



REAL CLEAN


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 24 2007, 05:05 PM~7074733
> *a friend of mine is looking for sum dub floaters 22s or 24 let me know if any of you have any
> *


22" DUB $700 a Wheel
24" DUB $800 a Wheel...

BRAND NEW....Cant be Beat..Same price on the Davin Black Series 22/24...No tires...brand New Hollaaa Limited time***


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0 hno: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 24 2007, 11:51 PM~7078948
> *22" DUB $700 a Wheel
> 24" DUB $800 a Wheel...
> 
> ...


so u can get bellagios at that price let me see if i can get that money if i sell my 22s : )


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 24 2007, 09:53 PM~7077779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam cuzo, you finally got a clean lac :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 24 2007, 10:16 PM~7076004
> *lol its kool man ill just wait tell I see him drop in cuzo It ant anything bad...u still pushin the blazer or did u sale it
> *


nope. its on stocks, paints all fuked up lol, strictly daily. but im on the look out for a new project. something a bit "traditional"  

when are we gonna see the marquis hitting back bumper? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt...who preregistered 4 lowrider already???


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i sure did ppl were talking about registering a couple pgs bak


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

we registred...gonna be out there deep!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ready for the 90 








she's almost done


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Im going to ride out to towers tom (for the 1st time)in the fleet see if ppl see it and i sell it lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Jan 25 2007, 07:49 PM~7085659
> *Looks Good here a picture of mines
> 
> 
> ...


nice ! wait till u see it wit all the trim back on , all the new gold emblems..and in the sunlight where u can actually see the pearl ...i cant wait.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Hopefully it doesnt rain


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 25 2007, 01:40 PM~7083208
> *nope. its on stocks, paints all fuked up lol, strictly daily. but im on the look out for a new project. something a bit "traditional"
> 
> when are we gonna see the marquis hitting back bumper? :biggrin:
> *


damn that sucks dowg that was a clean blazer!!!!!I want be hitting shit for a lil minte cuzo im doing everything lil by lil stacking up my money...Im only doing a 2 pump 4 batterie setup but most likely ill go with 6 batteries....ill be haveing the hydros done by Chico's Hydraulics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 25 2007, 06:48 PM~7086330
> *Hopefully it doesnt rain
> *


hopeful it warms up a bit too... its fucking freezing :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lol
finally i love the cold


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 25 2007, 08:05 PM~7087161
> *lol
> finally i love the cold
> *


you must be some wierd breed of cuban... :biggrin:


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

dont mind the plate holder :biggrin:


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

triple black 50k miles all OG wen i got it,till it gets 90'd soon  :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 25 2007, 09:15 PM~7087269
> *you must be some wierd breed of cuban...  :biggrin:
> *


lol i think he's half german or half irish something weird like that.... hence the last name slossbergas or w.e. it is...lol


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 25 2007, 09:04 PM~7087145
> *damn that sucks dowg that was a clean blazer!!!!!I want be hitting shit for a lil minte cuzo im doing everything lil by lil stacking up my money...Im only doing a 2 pump 4 batterie setup but most likely ill go with 6 batteries....ill be haveing the hydros done by Chico's Hydraulics
> *


4 batteries?? U gonna have 2 change your name 2 HAITIAN-305-CHIPPER lol


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jan 26 2007, 12:59 AM~7090578
> *4 batteries?? U gonna have 2 change your name 2 HAITIAN-305-CHIPPER lol
> *


lol cuzo!!!!!!but naw I was told & raed it will be a str8 setup for daily driver but like I said most likely It will have 6 batteries


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

The caddy's home


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jan 26 2007, 02:59 AM~7090578
> *4 batteries?? U gonna have 2 change your name 2 HAITIAN-305-CHIPPER lol
> *



lol...my mark got off a lil bit on 48v... i mean it wasnt a "hopper" but it would swang a lil.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

It's official

"BASS FISHING TOURNAMENT"

two weekends after Lowrider (Saturday Feb 24th or Sunday the 25th)

$10 per person...

different lakes and we need the secret item? weigh in time and place?

If anybody wants to do it some other way post it up...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Sound good ivan me and chris are in


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 26 2007, 11:59 AM~7093026
> *It's official
> 
> "BASS FISHING TOURNAMENT"
> ...


ivan you my home boy but me and alain got that on lock :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Jan 26 2007, 12:51 PM~7093614
> *ivan you my home boy but me and alain got that on lock :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



I dont know! ivan was telling me that he wanted to team up with this dude!









you might have some competition :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Me and charcoal gonna be the Rollin team....is it lures or live bait?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Lures only ....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

who is towerbound 2nite?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 26 2007, 03:24 PM~7095708
> *who is towerbound 2nite?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jan 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7095760
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jan 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7095760
> *:dunno:
> *


im rollin over there with switchitter , chino 305 lac & maybe 96 lincoln


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

heading out to towers in a minute


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:angry: i have class! :angry:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

me and 2003 towncar are heading up to towers :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

sell sell sell

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=307269&hl=


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 26 2007, 12:48 PM~7092407
> *The caddy's home
> 
> 
> ...


ayy that lac is asking 4 those d'z and vougez dawg


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 26 2007, 07:47 PM~7096863
> *ayy that lac is asking 4 those d'z and vougez dawg
> *



17" center gold stamped D's n vogues goin on tomorrow =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and the tag =o

but the car still aint gona be "Ready" for a few more weeks.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 26 2007, 11:59 AM~7093026
> *It's official
> 
> "BASS FISHING TOURNAMENT"
> ...


wELLL ME AND VINNY RIDING OUT THIS SUNDAY.
A LIL PRACTICE AND PICK OUT SOME HOTSPOT HOLES AND PATCHES WONT HURT.
MAYBE THIS CAN HELP...>>>>>>>



Dear Ivan,

It is twenty dollars per person and its composed of two man teams. Everyone picks their lakes and catches either a largemouth bass or peacock bass only for the weigh in. Each catch must be 12 inches atleast and must be caught on artificial lures ( anything that dont have a fuking heartbeat and dont move on its own bitches and ni99as!!) from regular bank fishing technique ( no boats you cheating ass hoes) . Team with the most weight with six fish on table wins all monies put forth on the table. Thank you and may best car club win .

Sincerely Rollin,
Daniel Rosario


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn, miami fest bout to hit the big 5-0-0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yall should be thankin me for postin 78 pics of my Mark VI not complaining =]


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

OH YEA.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

500?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

nope, not that time. damnit 26 second flood control =\


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

500 pages.???

my accord on 3 =o


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

fk it im headin to towers... PEACCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

??


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i win


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

500!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i thought i was gunna be 500


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 26 2007, 06:12 PM~7097022
> *500!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get out da way imma be 500


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 26 2007, 09:13 PM~7097026
> *i thought i was gunna be 500
> *


thought wrong!! :biggrin: u goin to towers?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 26 2007, 09:12 PM~7097021
> *i win
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 26 2007, 06:14 PM~7097038
> *thought wrong!!  :biggrin: u goin to towers?
> *


yes if switchhiiter & imfamous bizzy call me back :twak:


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

imma start heading 2 tours now, ill be there in like 3 hours.yall gonn be there???






























J/K u crazy as fuk!!!


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

im rite across 4rm there.....................................across the fuckin state lol,damn i wish i was in MIA


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

??????????????


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

am i too late to be 500?? :scrutinize:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

sellin my vert 82 riviera i wanna buy another fleetwood :angry:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt for miami


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

yo wat up peep's.first let me just say props to my ****** in dade county who still rideing on 13's n juice when the whole fuking world is getting taken over by big rims!lol but its all good,yo i wanted to see if ne1 has the front 4 my regal.its a 83 i dont need the clip but i need the bumper fillers for the front n the bumpber,mines not crashed or nething but the chrome is starting to chip away...my worst enemy is rust,i seem to have luck for cars that are cancer patients!lol n i also need both doors cuz suprise suprise there rusted up lol so if ne1 got sum part u think i could use holla at me


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ILL BE OUT THERE IN MIA ON THURS. ANYONE WORKIN SECURITY, GOT HOOKUPS, OR KNOW SOMEONE WHO DOES FOR ANY OF THE BIG PARTIES IN SOBE THAT WEEKEND LEMME KNOW. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT for miami ANY OFFERS FOR THE FLET I NEED TO SELL 6400 OBO WITHOUT TVS AND BASS i went to towers last night it was pretty str8 and dam 2003towncar Lincoln thumps hard as fuck with 1 12 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 27 2007, 09:32 AM~7100650
> *TTT for miami ANY OFFERS FOR THE FLET I NEED TO SELL 6400 OBO WITHOUT TVS AND BASS i went to towers last night it was pretty str8 and dam 2003towncar Lincoln thumps hard as fuck with 1 12  :biggrin:
> *


haha word, thats that sledgehammer =o 

yo..there aint much to say, so i'll jus post the pics


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 27 2007, 12:12 PM~7101190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: keep it pimpin pimpin!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 27 2007, 10:12 AM~7101190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ass fuk ..why dont u get a gold house grill?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

nide caddy keepin it gangsta


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 27 2007, 11:07 AM~7101495
> *looks good ass fuk ..why dont u get a gold house grill?
> *


his boy owns a gold plating machine i'm sure that's already in the works


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking good ROSS i knew those 17's were going to come in handy. I like when i sell a car and people actually do something with them :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT....2 MORE WEEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone going to that show tommorow?i wanna know if anyones going if it aint worth going then ima just chill :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> anyone going to that show tommorow?i wanna know if anyones going if it aint worth going then ima just chill :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> A few lowlyfe rides will prob make it out there to chill


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

dont know yet... Still looking forward to LRM '07


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Im selling 78 monte rear lights. If anyone interested I have them on ebay.


Item number: 250077944794


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 27 2007, 06:46 PM~7103088
> *anyone going to that show tommorow?i wanna know if anyones going  if it aint worth going then ima just chill  :biggrin:
> *


what show?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2007, 01:58 PM~7101743
> *his boy owns a gold plating machine i'm sure that's already in the works
> *



:biggrin: lots in the works still

we already regolded all the emblems....

the center of the grill i aint gona plate tho, ima have that dipped.....she's only 70% complete...

i jus finished the stereo tho, so im ridin tonite =]

YO DOUBLE-O .. thanks man =] u damned near provided EVERYTHING for me to build this car cept the vogues n the paint.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 27 2007, 12:11 PM~7101186
> *haha word, thats that sledgehammer =o
> 
> yo..there aint much to say, so i'll jus post the pics
> ...



i love that they're 17x9..cuz even tho theyre standard, it gives em a big dish, they almost look rev...

now lemme stop droolin on the pics of my own shit...im goin ridin.


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 27 2007, 08:32 PM~7103650
> *what show?
> *


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

whoz goin 2 da new drag racing track tommorow????????????


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT for a freshly painted lolo in the 305.... piks comin sumtime today..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 27 2007, 09:25 PM~7105266
> *whoz goin 2 da new drag racing track tommorow????????????
> *


that shit is right by my crib ,

my homie is gunna run his ss there but i heard it aint a 1/4 mile , i heard its a 1/8


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

TTT =o


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Getting lost in the woods drunk is not fun


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 28 2007, 12:12 PM~7108143
> *Getting lost in the woods drunk is not fun
> *


lmao ... fuking weirdo :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 28 2007, 12:08 AM~7106582
> *that shit is right by my crib ,
> 
> my homie is gunna run his ss there but i heard it aint a 1/4 mile , i heard its a 1/8
> *


is this track right by krome and okeechobee? cause i seen a shitload of cars out in the lil airfield


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 27 2007, 10:59 PM~7106142
> *TTT for a freshly painted lolo in the 305.... piks comin sumtime today..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you talking about this one??? i seen outside of shop today dont knwo who it belongs too :dunno: 



































:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 28 2007, 09:17 PM~7111293
> *you talking about this one??? i seen outside of shop today dont knwo who it belongs too  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


yeaaa thats the one, but i think we need more piks. :biggrin: 




3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Next_Level, I Drag A55, *marquison14zz*


SAY SOMETHING FOOL!! contribute sumthin for once! :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 28 2007, 06:17 PM~7111293
> *you talking about this one??? i seen outside of shop today dont knwo who it belongs too  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




Looking good homie


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 28 2007, 08:23 PM~7111349
> *yeaaa thats the one, but i think we need more piks.  :biggrin:
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Next_Level, I Drag A55, marquison14zz
> ...





lolll :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone went out to that show today and if you did how was it ? any pics ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Put the steerin wheel on today...dropped the headliner and fixed the sunroof drain, no more leak...and threw the vogue chip on the 2 wing until i get my hex k/o's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

is nice to see those on the road again still shyning like the first day i got them out the box, i like those two ways on there


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 29 2007, 01:18 AM~7113833
> *Put the steerin wheel on today...dropped the headliner and fixed the sunroof drain, no more leak...and threw the vogue chip on the 2 wing until i get my hex k/o's
> 
> 
> ...


u want a BRAND NEW replacement face with no scratches or signs of use for that radio??? real,real cheap compared 2 pioneer and ebay i got 2 remotes that will work with that also. pm me


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 28 2007, 08:48 PM~7110994
> *lmao ... fuking weirdo :roflmao:
> *




yoo to make a long story short....we had 2 gator atv's...alot of blue label, patron, grey goose, and my boys 43 acre nursery/farm in west palm beach....now combine that with 3 beligerant drunks and 2 crazy bitches....and getting compeletly lost at 2:00 am in the fucking woods... i felt like i was going in circles...it was kinda fun.....i had my gun on me and ready 2 shoot at the first Yedi i see


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 29 2007, 08:12 AM~7115822
> *yoo to make a long story short....we had 2 gator atv's...alot of blue label, patron, grey goose, and my boys 43 acre nursery/farm in west palm beach....now combine that with 3 beligerant drunks and 2 crazy bitches....and getting compeletly lost at 2:00 am in the fucking woods... i felt like i was going in circles...it was kinda fun.....i had my gun on me and ready 2 shoot at the first Yedi i see
> *


"its yeeta!.... its eastern european"... (for all the myspace'ers....lol)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2007, 01:14 AM~7114426
> *is nice to see those on the road again still shyning like the first day i got them out the box, i like those two ways on there
> *



hard to believe they're almost 10 yrs old! That's daytons for ya tho..
The center golds on my roadmaster weren't even stamped, they were ancient, and they had sat in somebody's back yard for like 4 yrs and they still sparkled... it feels good to be riding center golds n vogues again


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 29 2007, 01:31 AM~7114573
> *u want a BRAND NEW replacement face with no scratches or signs of use for that radio??? real,real cheap compared 2 pioneer and ebay i got 2 remotes that will work with that also. pm me
> *



nah man thanks im cool..thats a temporary head unit jus so i have some jams....got some stuff in mind for the stereo.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 29 2007, 11:04 AM~7115962
> *"its yeeta!.... its eastern european"...  (for all the myspace'ers....lol)
> *




hmmm ok....Well the sasquash would have gotten his ass shot 2....but yea ill post pictures later of where the fuck i was at


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

post the pics of japs regal. shit looking tyt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 29 2007, 01:41 PM~7118458
> *post the pics of japs regal. shit looking tyt
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

saw the pics of ronny's regal on his topic looks real clean mad props


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

STILL GOT THE 95 FLEET 6500 WITHOUT TVS AND BASS 8500 WITH ALLL LET ME KNOW


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

MY GRAND FATHER HAS A 59 2 DR FORD AND HE IS LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO DO THE BODY WORK ANY ONE RECOMEND SOMEONE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally got the chrome gas tank, chrome undercarriage and hydros coming real soon...........already got the rear end but will wait to do everything at one time


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...................coming soon


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 29 2007, 08:05 PM~7122532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that 59 is tight


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT...DAMN MIAMI FEST HAS BEEN KIND OF DEAD LATELY... GUESS EVERYBODY HUSTLING 2 GET THEYRE CAR 2GETHER FOR LOWRIDER


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

everyone needs to put theyre cars on the streets instead of waiting once a year to bring them out


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Jan 29 2007, 08:33 PM~7122900
> *TTT...DAMN MIAMI FEST HAS BEEN KIND OF DEAD LATELY... GUESS EVERYBODY HUSTLING 2 GET THEYRE CAR 2GETHER FOR LOWRIDER
> *



damn tito i heard about saturday night lol 

while u were with jose & da tire 

i was there with chino & a bunch of ppl drinking beers infront of joses crib waiting for yall


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 29 2007, 08:46 PM~7123052
> *everyone needs to put theyre cars on the streets instead of waiting once a year to bring them out
> *



my shits my daily :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2007, 08:48 PM~7123085
> *my shits my daily  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

daiLii driVer riitE heRe i got moRe propSz 4 daiLiiZ

therE was no fLat beaR.....the fLat wasz a lil Ladii feeL me LoL ***** joZe a triip


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 29 2007, 09:46 PM~7123052
> *everyone needs to put theyre cars on the streets instead of waiting once a year to bring them out
> *


MY SHYTS DAILY DRIVEN...EVERYBODY IN THE STREETS SEES MY ASS... CANT WAIT TILL AFTER LOWRIDER...ULL SEEE WHATS COMING 2 THE STREETS......


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 29 2007, 09:58 PM~7123226
> *daiLii driVer riitE heRe i got moRe propSz 4 daiLiiZ
> 
> therE was no fLat beaR.....the fLat wasz a lil Ladii feeL me LoL ***** joZe a triip
> *


OOH TRUST ME THEYRE WAS A FLAT... PUT A PLUG IN THAT BITCH FILLED IT WITH A COMPRESSOR I HAD IN HANDY  AND RODE 0UT! GOTTA PATCH 0N IT 2 DAY IM READY 2 GO


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 29 2007, 08:58 PM~7123226
> *daiLii driVer riitE heRe i got moRe propSz 4 daiLiiZ
> 
> therE was no fLat beaR.....the fLat wasz a lil Ladii feeL me LoL ***** joZe a triip
> *


damn i didnt know , feel like a


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 29 2007, 11:46 PM~7123052
> *everyone needs to put theyre cars on the streets instead of waiting once a year to bring them out
> *


x2

07 is the year. 29 is the day lol

naw but this year miami's lowrider scenes gonna step up, theres gonna be alot of lolos in the streets.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 29 2007, 10:46 PM~7123052
> *everyone needs to put theyre cars on the streets instead of waiting once a year to bring them out
> *


x1000!!!! uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2007, 10:46 PM~7123054
> *damn tito i heard about saturday night lol
> 
> while u were with jose & da tire
> ...


hmmmm beer


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Does someone know where I can buy chrome rear shocks for my 59?


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 28 2007, 08:17 PM~7111293
> *you talking about this one??? i seen outside of shop today dont knwo who it belongs too  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


japs you going to hop that regal ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 29 2007, 08:46 PM~7123052
> *everyone needs to put theyre cars on the streets instead of waiting once a year to bring them out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## feliciano (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 29 2007, 08:05 PM~7122532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup..........


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hialeah305boyz_@Jan 30 2007, 05:43 AM~7126206
> *japs you going to hop that regal ???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 30 2007, 09:02 AM~7127179
> *wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup..........
> *


 :0 i thought i would never see you on here again !!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 30 2007, 09:02 AM~7127179
> *wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup..........
> *


damn cuzo how you been!!!!yo rod ill send you a p.m becuase I dont know whats true cuz i head alot of shit but anywayz good to see that your back


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 30 2007, 09:02 AM~7127179
> *wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup..........
> *


wuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....welcome back dalleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 30 2007, 05:04 AM~7126071
> *Does someone know where I can buy chrome rear shocks for my 59?
> 
> 
> ...


Try Pro hopper


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 30 2007, 09:02 AM~7127179
> *wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup..........
> *


yo wazup rod heii i wanted to talk to u to see if we fix some shit in my impala PM me


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 30 2007, 09:02 AM~7127179
> *wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup..........
> *


welcome back ni99a!!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

i got a homie sellin a 96 caddy fleetwood blk with pinstriping pm me for more info


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Shit i still got my 95 black on black fleet juiced for sale let me know


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

yo ross , tito & lindsey , i dunno if u ever saw this video but check it out kuz yall get airplay lol

& i come out with my drunken 2 second interview lol :barf:

hangout video about a month ago


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

im too lazy to look back and check but what do you guys do on mondays now that fudds is done? i was thinking about the fuds on 107th


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 30 2007, 09:47 AM~7127509
> *:dunno:
> *


i think he might :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 31 2007, 12:48 AM~7134998
> *yo ross , tito & lindsey , i dunno if u ever saw this video but check it out kuz yall get airplay lol
> 
> & i come out with my drunken 2 second interview lol :barf:
> ...


 :0 i snap there we go :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 31 2007, 12:48 AM~7134998
> *yo ross , tito & lindsey , i dunno if u ever saw this video but check it out kuz yall get airplay lol
> 
> & i come out with my drunken 2 second interview lol :barf:
> ...



lmao @ it takin my ass like 3 minutes to park the car 

u hear mopar at the end tell me my homeboy wit the '85 lac dipped out.
"he dipped out, turned left on 120th"


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 04:38 PM~2264117
> *fkfkfk
> 
> 
> ...


lmao at one of the FIRST posts on miami fest being this cat Todd sniffing my boy chris' front bumper.


----------



## Hoogie (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by feliciano_@Jan 30 2007, 10:59 AM~7127162
> *Looking good
> *


where did u get ur chroming done


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 31 2007, 06:34 AM~7136421
> *lmao @ it takin my ass like 3 minutes to park the car
> 
> u hear mopar at the end tell me my homeboy wit the '85 lac dipped out.
> ...



i look like i was guiding an 18 wheeler to ass park lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jan 31 2007, 06:40 AM~7136438
> *lmao at one of the FIRST posts on miami fest being this cat Todd sniffing my boy chris' front bumper.
> *


that's LO fool you can tell by them 1981 jordans he's wearing :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

why did da bird road hangout die out , that shit was good earlier last year


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jan 31 2007, 11:52 AM~7137015
> *why did da bird road hangout die out , that shit was good earlier last year
> *



Cause of alot of fuckin idiot ass ref's that live in my nieghborhood fucking it up with the burnouts and racing down bird road....i talked 2 alot of the cops and they dont mind the hangouts but once the BULLSHIT starts they have no choice but 2 come and break it up...we just GOTTA ACT LIKE CIVILIZED HUMAN BEINGS....U WANNA DO BURNOUTS GO 2 AN EMPTY PARKING LOT WHERE THERE IS NO ONE AND DO IT....YOU WANNA BLOW YOUR TRAIN HORN GO 2 DOWNTOWN WHERE ALL THE BUMS ARE AND LET IT RIP!!!!!...YOU WANNA BASS HARD ASS FUCK ENTER AN SPL CONTEST AND WIN SOME FUCKING MONEY OR A DAMN TROPHY....AND IF YOU WANNA RACE THEY JUST OPENED UP THAT DAMN TRACK..Besides that stop eating shit!!!!!...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 31 2007, 11:14 AM~7137182
> *Cause of alot of fuckin idiot ass ref's that live in my nieghborhood fucking it up with the burnouts and racing down bird road....i talked 2 alot of the cops and they dont mind the hangouts but once the BULLSHIT starts they have no choice but 2 come and break it up...we just GOTTA ACT LIKE CIVILIZED HUMAN BEINGS....U WANNA DO BURNOUTS GO 2 AN EMPTY PARKING LOT WHERE THERE IS NO ONE AND DO IT....YOU WANNA BLOW YOUR TRAIN HORN GO 2 DOWNTOWN WHERE ALL THE BUMS ARE AND LET IT RIP!!!!!...YOU WANNA BASS HARD ASS FUCK ENTER AN SPL CONTEST AND WIN SOME FUCKING MONEY OR A DAMN TROPHY....AND IF YOU WANNA RACE THEY JUST OPENED UP THAT DAMN TRACK..Besides that stop eating shit!!!!!...
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 30 2007, 06:04 AM~7126071
> *Does someone know where I can buy chrome rear shocks for my 59?
> 
> 
> ...


  pro hopper has them?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 31 2007, 12:14 PM~7137182
> *Cause of alot of fuckin idiot ass ref's that live in my nieghborhood fucking it up with the burnouts and racing down bird road....i talked 2 alot of the cops and they dont mind the hangouts but once the BULLSHIT starts they have no choice but 2 come and break it up...we just GOTTA ACT LIKE CIVILIZED HUMAN BEINGS....U WANNA DO BURNOUTS GO 2 AN EMPTY PARKING LOT WHERE THERE IS NO ONE AND DO IT....YOU WANNA BLOW YOUR TRAIN HORN GO 2 DOWNTOWN WHERE ALL THE BUMS ARE AND LET IT RIP!!!!!...YOU WANNA BASS HARD ASS FUCK ENTER AN SPL CONTEST AND WIN SOME FUCKING MONEY OR A DAMN TROPHY....AND IF YOU WANNA RACE THEY JUST OPENED UP THAT DAMN TRACK..Besides that stop eating shit!!!!!...
> *



x3

Theres some new hang outs the last 3 saturdays and mondays at the Taco Bell on 8 street and 107... been good so far


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

was up with the fishing tournament of the year :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 31 2007, 01:36 PM~7137925
> *was up with the fishing tournament of the year :uh:
> *



Danny lets practice this saturday for sure....its supposed to be 2 weeks after lowrider


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 31 2007, 12:24 PM~7138268
> *Danny lets practice this saturday for sure....its supposed to be 2 weeks after lowrider
> *


yaeh danny, you should practice all you can you guys will need it :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

LOL LOL LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## dad0nmega21 (Jan 9, 2007)

who is doing full frame reinforcements in miami.....


and how much should it cost to do the full reinforcement
and do the whole undercarriage in chrome
clean the bottum and paint in flake black 
and install 2 pumps with 6 batties

all for a 73 caprice h/t


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 31 2007, 09:14 AM~7137182
> *Cause of alot of fuckin idiot ass ref's that live in my nieghborhood fucking it up with the burnouts and racing down bird road....i talked 2 alot of the cops and they dont mind the hangouts but once the BULLSHIT starts they have no choice but 2 come and break it up...we just GOTTA ACT LIKE CIVILIZED HUMAN BEINGS....U WANNA DO BURNOUTS GO 2 AN EMPTY PARKING LOT WHERE THERE IS NO ONE AND DO IT....YOU WANNA BLOW YOUR TRAIN HORN GO 2 DOWNTOWN WHERE ALL THE BUMS ARE AND LET IT RIP!!!!!...YOU WANNA BASS HARD ASS FUCK ENTER AN SPL CONTEST AND WIN SOME FUCKING MONEY OR A DAMN TROPHY....AND IF YOU WANNA RACE THEY JUST OPENED UP THAT DAMN TRACK..Besides that stop eating shit!!!!!...
> *



i remember tk used 2 get raided all da time but shit we pushed out all them ricers r & the cops dont harrass as much but still , solution is 2 kick out all the ricers kuz where ricers go , cops go , lolo's cause the most less disturbance in all da hangouts shit no burning out , not much quading , no crazy driving , just pulling in chillin & clicking for those who are juiced & thats it . fa real people dont think twice before the blow their train horns & burnout , the people usually doing it are people who are about to leave da hangout & wanna leave with a grand exit in which no1 gives a fuck honestly.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Jan 31 2007, 02:36 PM~7138379
> *yaeh danny, you should practice all you can you guys will need it  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



lol homie u laugh but practice makes perfect...aint nothin wrong with finding some good lakes


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dad0nmega21_@Jan 31 2007, 11:40 AM~7138412
> *who is doing full frame reinforcements in miami.....
> and how much should it cost to do the full reinforcement
> and do the whole undercarriage in chrome
> ...


talk to PHIL from S.I.C. Cars...good work, good prices, honest and trustworthy person...305-244-7632...tellem Frank from Mystik Styles sent u :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 31 2007, 03:32 PM~7140044
> *lol homie u laugh but practice makes perfect...aint nothin wrong with finding some good lakes
> *


that i now but i always gotta mess with danny :thumbsup: 
by the way i got a 84 cutlass and a continental kit for sale call me 3053702718 i dont got a camera for pics but yall can come see them whenever ctlass 700.00 runs perfect need a little body work


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

how much u want for the cont i got a rim for it if u know any one intreastead


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Jan 31 2007, 06:22 PM~7141552
> *how much u want for the cont i got a rim for it if u know any one intreastead
> *


200.00


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Jan 31 2007, 08:45 PM~7142405
> *200.00
> *



still got the front clip?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

400.00 OBO


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Jan 31 2007, 11:36 AM~7138379
> *yaeh danny, you should practice all you can you guys will need it  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 chris i think you should forfit and let the rookies take the champ belt home!


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 31 2007, 10:11 PM~7143844
> *:0  chris i think you should forfit and let the rookies take the champ belt home!
> *


i wont talk no more we'll see what happens


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Jan 31 2007, 09:44 PM~7143568
> *still got the front clip?
> *


no i sold it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

for the rim just throw me and offer and pick it up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 31 2007, 09:46 PM~7143594
> *400.00 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


was good homie... i see ur letting it go? lolz


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

im still looking for someone local who has a functional AK drum mag for sale; I will go pick it up


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 31 2007, 10:46 PM~7143594
> *400.00 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


dizzam, thought i was buying it


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 1 2007, 02:19 PM~7149250
> *was good homie... i see ur letting it go? lolz
> *


Nah I might have something to put it on :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 1 2007, 06:40 PM~7150887
> *Nah I might have something to put it on  :biggrin:
> *


nice car in you re avitar is that a green lada?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 1 2007, 05:55 PM~7151030
> *nice car in you re avitar is that a green lada?
> *


  lada?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm not sure what your asking me


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Feb 1 2007, 07:55 PM~7151030
> *nice car in you re avitar is that a green lada?
> *


fkn lada is a scandanavian car or some sheeit =\

we joke about those in ireland like people joke about yugos and pintos here.


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yo who was there at taco bell last nite.. did you guys see me drag? was it good? lol later


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Feb 1 2007, 09:41 PM~7153702
> *yo who was there at taco bell last nite.. did you guys see me drag? was it good? lol later
> *



that was ur truck sparking in the back , man all i heard was scraping & saw sparks & a lil bit of the back of a pick up , i aint know it was urz tho . that shit looked crazy az fuck homie , did da cop go after u kuz there was a cop going fast like 2 cars behind u.


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

lol naw after i did that i turned into the parking lot across the street from taco bell


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 1 2007, 06:00 PM~7151088
> *fkn lada is a scandanavian car or some sheeit =\
> 
> we joke about those in ireland like people joke about yugos and pintos here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:wave: Good morning Fl..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: freakeone, PINK86REGAL, lowlyfe-all-day

:wave:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

sup =D


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

final stretch b-4 lowrider..this is the last week for all the last minute ****** to get shit done in time...see ya'll friday night :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 1 2007, 08:08 PM~7150570
> *im still looking for someone local who has a functional AK drum mag for sale; I will go pick it up
> *



Yo my boys over at florida armory have the 75 round chinese drums.....did you go 2 this past gun show they had a shit load....the romanian ones are garbage those u gotta load one by one...the chinese one opens by the back...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

3 weeks till the big show.....lol gotta head out to bass pro shops to stock up on gear....lolol







2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *Impressive_regal *:wave: rookie ass fisherman...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2007, 11:25 AM~7156040
> *3 weeks till the big show.....lol gotta head out to bass pro shops to stock up on gear....lolol
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Impressive_regal :wave: rookie ass fisherman...
> *



all i need 2 do is go around the corner what yall know about that Fishing Line Bait and Tackle...my homie Neal knows all the spots and what there hitting


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 2 2007, 09:40 AM~7156107
> *all i need 2 do is go around the corner what yall know about that Fishing Line Bait and Tackle...my homie Neal knows all the spots and what there hitting
> *



you dont know yak!....lol ill stick to bps.......lol



plus... i know all the spots and what *they're* hitting lol  :cheesy:  
















"dude there got shanked in the parking lot"....lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2007, 11:46 AM~7156156
> *you dont know yak!....lol ill stick to bps.......lol
> plus... i know all the spots and what they're hitting lol    :cheesy:
> "dude there got shanked in the parking lot"....lol
> *




lol yo homie you confused the shit out of me right now....i feel some friendly competition goin on....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

YO ANY TIPS ON GETTING SHINERS? WHERE OR HOW? I'M A ROOKIE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 2 2007, 08:59 AM~7156232
> *YO ANY TIPS ON GETTING SHINERS? WHERE OR HOW? I'M A ROOKIE
> *


go out to the same spot for a week or two and get them used to coming in, throw grits, tiny bread balls or quaker.. when you have enough head out with a cast net and rack up :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2007, 08:46 AM~7156156
> *you dont know yak!....lol ill stick to bps.......lol
> plus... i know all the spots and what they're hitting lol    :cheesy:
> "dude there got shanked in the parking lot"....lol
> *


stop tryin to be all correct just cause you in college :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 12:10 PM~7156303
> *go out to the same spot for a week or two and get them used to coming in, throw grits, tiny bread balls or quaker.. when you have enough head out with a cast net and rack up :biggrin:
> *



They got shiners in lakes?????...im used to buying them at the bait store....or just catching those cichlids in the lakes....what lake do you catch them in


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 2 2007, 09:25 AM~7156386
> *They got shiners in lakes?????...im used to buying them at the bait store....or just catching those cichlids in the lakes....what lake do you catch them in
> *


I forgot im still in central florida :biggrin: 

but me in trick or treat spotted some decent shiners in the big lake at amelia park right off the pier


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 12:39 PM~7156456
> *I forgot im still in central florida  :biggrin:
> 
> but me in trick or treat spotted some decent shiners in the big lake at amelia park right off the pier
> *





ahhh thats hialeah....i really dont fish that part of town....im more down south...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 2 2007, 09:46 AM~7156486
> *ahhh thats hialeah....i really dont fish that part of town....im more down south...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 12:57 PM~7156558
> *:dunno:
> *



You goin to the tournament in the regal??? lol


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

2 Members: Lady2-Face '64, *bBblue88olds*

:wave: 

Thanks for the emails you've been sending Ivan, we just havent sat down to look at them


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 2 2007, 10:35 AM~7156841
> *You goin to the tournament in the regal??? lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im too broke to finish it


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

YAll Getting ready Ronny ..........THis just largemouth bass or peacock to or both...........


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 2 2007, 02:16 PM~7157098
> *YAll Getting ready Ronny ..........THis just largemouth bass or peacock to or both...........
> *



both


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 2 2007, 12:16 PM~7157098
> *YAll Getting ready Ronny ..........THis just largemouth bass or peacock to or both...........
> *


fuck that any game fish.........lol some one might get lucky and randomly catch a snook or tarpon.......lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2007, 03:19 PM~7157580
> *fuck that any game fish.........lol some one might get lucky and randomly catch a snook or tarpon.......lol
> 
> *



you laugh but its happened alot


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 2 2007, 01:59 PM~7157893
> *you laugh but its happened alot
> *


i caught a random ass snook ina canal... and chris be fuckin them tarpons up in that lake....lol only thing is he can barely bring em in....lol....rookie ass fuck...lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 2 2007, 04:16 PM~7158045
> *i caught a random ass snook ina canal... and chris be fuckin them tarpons up in that lake....lol only thing is he can barely bring em in....lol....rookie ass fuck...lol
> *



lol you know your a good angler when you can fight those monsters on light tackle....at least you dont got mangroves to worry bout in the lake :angry:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

only a week more till lowrider


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

True True 



uffin: uffin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 2 2007, 04:24 PM~7159589
> *only a week more till lowrider
> *


 hno:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 2 2007, 06:24 PM~7159589
> *only a week more till lowrider
> *


 :angry: :banghead: hno:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 2 2007, 09:11 AM~7155744
> *Yo my boys over at florida armory have the 75 round chinese drums.....did you go 2 this past gun show they had a shit load....the romanian ones are garbage those u gotta load one by one...the chinese one opens by the back...
> *


which armory are you talking about? na i didnt go to the last show they usually dont have anything for aks but 30 round clips and ammo, and i usually get a flyer of when its in town


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

hey we still talk about lowriders and the car scene in miami in here right??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 2 2007, 06:44 PM~7160361
> *hey we still talk about lowriders and the car scene in miami in here right??
> *


lowriders??? in miami???? :0 :0 :0 


impossible! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 2 2007, 04:24 PM~7159589
> *only a week more till lowrider
> *


I'll be there wit my LOWLYFE brothers,but who cares. Real riders ride


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

uhhh 1st saturday of the month......i guess no one is riding out to the grove and beach tonite from what im seeing.


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

1978 monte carlo rear lights For Sale. PM me if interested.

I have them on ebay.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=250077944794


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this was today on SOUTH BEACH the shit was crazy packed for superbowl weekend this fire red phantom was out there killing everything on the streets


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2007, 06:46 PM~7166567
> *this was today on SOUTH BEACH the shit was crazy packed for superbowl weekend this fire red phantom was out there killing everything on the streets
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.... I bet that shit was packed!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone need chrome trailing arms not the bannana, fit Impalas 1959 thru 1964..........$200 firm


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My grand pa just bout a 82 red elky louis vuiton int. hood scoop roll pan red 14s looks pretty clean i belive Jesus built the car not sure ill post pics soon


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

neither of my cars are gona be ready for lowrider..im jus gona hit the goldfinger show next to hooters in plantation....more T&A.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Feb 3 2007, 06:20 PM~7166140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think those would fit on an 80' huh??


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

All this fishing talk. Any ONE spear fish??? i go almost every week to baracuda reef in hollywood. now we talkin BIG fish and good eating.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

wheres that exactly? i stay by the "lakes" we catch tarpon in these lakes constantly heh


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 2 2007, 09:15 PM~7160218
> *which armory are you talking about? na i didnt go to the last show they usually dont have anything for aks but 30 round clips and ammo, and i usually get a flyer of when its in town
> *



its called florida armory its off bird road and 88th avenue next to the guaybera store....if you need directions send me a pm with ur celly and ill give u more detailed directions....the last show had a chines RPK that ima get..with the baddest polished wood ive seen in a while...GRIPPIN THAT WOOD GRAIN ON THE AK MAYNE!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 4 2007, 08:26 AM~7170568
> *All this fishing talk. Any ONE spear fish??? i go almost every week to baracuda reef in hollywood. now we talkin BIG fish and good eating.
> *


no boat  atleast not big enough to go offshore :biggrin:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Feb 4 2007, 10:44 AM~7170476
> *I dont think those would fit on an 80' huh??
> *



I don't know


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

LOW LYFE MUDAFUKA IN DA HOUSE sorry day for the super bowl


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 4 2007, 01:48 PM~7172481
> *LOW LYFE MUDAFUKA IN DA HOUSE sorry day for the super bowl
> *


id b a pissed off son of a bitch if i wa sa tourist and paid all that money for ticketts to the superbowl, hotel and all that shit just to be rained on and cold


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 4 2007, 05:51 PM~7172925
> *id b a pissed off son of a bitch if i wa sa tourist and  paid all that money for ticketts to the superbowl, hotel and all that shit just to be rained on and cold
> *


I SECOND THAT


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

yo wats good im lookin for sum chrome parts for my regal.so if ne1 has these parts holla. {drive shaft,lower a arms,trailling arms,}its a 83 buick regal.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yo so wat time is everyone gonna start lining up at lowrider this year


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 4 2007, 03:45 PM~7173252
> *yo so wat time is everyone gonna start lining up at lowrider this year
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i dont know either thats why imma see wen everyhne is gonna head out there


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

19-14 GO COLTS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

its been a pretty decent game till now


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

29 - 17 colts .. less than 7 minutes in the 4th qtr.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice project ride...well the seller is in miami but never seen this one.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/low-rider-c...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 4 2007, 11:33 PM~7175078
> *nice project ride...well the seller is in miami but never seen this one.....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/low-rider-c...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE PUMPS ARE JUST TOSSED IN THERE......... NOT EVEN BOLTED DOWN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 4 2007, 08:33 PM~7175078
> *nice project ride...well the seller is in miami but never seen this one.....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/low-rider-c...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


here it is 








[/quote


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

i seen that car b4


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Yo i went 2 fudruckers this weekend and they had a bad ass 64 with that og baby blue with the white hard top....all chrome undies and painted frame same color as the car....that car looked IMMACULATE!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 5 2007, 07:10 AM~7177843
> *Yo i went 2 fudruckers this weekend and they had a bad ass 64 with that og baby blue with the white hard top....all chrome undies and painted frame same color as the car....that car looked IMMACULATE!!!
> *


one of my boys told me bout that car a few months back...he said the same thing....looks like it came of the show room floor like that....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i have seen that wagon b4 doesnt look to bad


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

FOR SALE !!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 5 2007, 08:30 PM~7183130
> *FOR SALE !!!    :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> *


i got chu cuhz. i only pay cash money!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 5 2007, 07:51 PM~7183818
> *i got chu cuhz. i only pay cash money!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

you clowning lyndsey....! :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 5 2007, 06:30 PM~7183130
> *FOR SALE !!!    :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> *


vary nice pimp


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

^^^^ THANX CUZ !


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, wantsome, _*Infamuz Bizzy*_ :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 5 2007, 10:39 PM~7184422
> *you clowning lyndsey....! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

ONE TIME FOR THEM IMPRESSIVE BOYZ GOING TO M.I.A SHOW.
HATE IT OR LOVE IT HATERS............


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone selling a continental kit for a 94 bigbody fleetwood in good condition holla at me on the pm


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Black and Red never looked so good 2gether....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo wassa ppl?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 6 2007, 10:41 AM~7188868
> *anyone selling a continental kit for a 94 bigbody fleetwood in good condition holla at me on the pm
> *


hit up impressivecutty86 he said he had one for sale with the rim...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

1995 triple black fleetwood is still up for sale let me know who is intrestead


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I might be selling a set of 14" centergold's with tire's for 400.00 person must be local


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 5 2007, 09:10 AM~7177843
> *Yo i went 2 fudruckers this weekend and they had a bad ass 64 with that og baby blue with the white hard top....all chrome undies and painted frame same color as the car....that car looked IMMACULATE!!!
> *


I think that's a bowtie 4 I saw it at the shop a couple months ago, U should see the engine on that bitch.....ooooooowwwweeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

look at what i found in da junkyard 






















mwahahahahaha


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ANYONE SALEING ALL CHROME 13"S P.M. ME THANKS


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 6 2007, 04:33 PM~7191914
> *ANYONE SALEING ALL CHROME  13"S P.M. ME THANKS
> *


theres sum-1 sellin 14'z...might b a better fit for ur car...not sayin u cant put 13'z but u will have to do alotta grinding and possibly spacers...14's will slap right on...


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 6 2007, 04:57 PM~7192120
> *theres sum-1 sellin 14'z...might b a better fit for ur car...not sayin u cant put 13'z but u will have to do alotta grinding and possibly spacers...14's will slap right on...
> *



Na he wont need to grind anything just 1/4 spacers in the rear thats all i had when i had 13'z


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Feb 6 2007, 07:06 PM~7192193
> *Na he wont need to grind anything just 1/4 spacers in the rear thats all i had when i had 13'z
> *



ohhhh shittt he speaks ?!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 6 2007, 04:08 PM~7191650
> *look at what i found in da junkyard
> 
> 
> ...


that upic for you :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7192608
> *ohhhh shittt he speaks ?!
> *


this is a MOMENTUS ocasion!! 



















****** been reading and creeping through layitlow for the past 2/3 years and thats the fuckers first post. mark this day down in history.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Feb 6 2007, 06:06 PM~7192193
> *Na he wont need to grind anything just 1/4 spacers in the rear thats all i had when i had 13'z
> *



dont listen to this guy!.... he has no credibility!!.....lol that was his first post!.......lolololol



























but yeah 13s fit right on with the spacers on the rear....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

nah now hes not even gonna sign on anymore hes just gonna be annoymus


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone got 22s forsale?...... looking for some 22s for my impala...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*thanks to everyone for the info on the spacers on the rear *im new to building a lolo n pluz this my first car but anywayz thanks again


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 6 2007, 09:44 PM~7193163
> *thanks to everyone for the  info on the spacers on the rear im new to building a lolo n pluz this my first car but anywayz thanks again
> *


ima see yo azz at lowrider bitch!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 6 2007, 09:04 PM~7193307
> *ima see yo azz at lowrider bitch!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dayum such hostility!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 6 2007, 07:04 PM~7193307
> *ima see yo azz at lowrider bitch!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 im a bitch now damn thats fucked up cuzo!!!!lol im trying to meet everyone


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7193621
> *im a bitch now damn thats fucked up cuzo!!!!lol im trying to meet everyone
> *


DONT FORGET TO SWING BY THE LOW LYFE SEC. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7193621
> *im a bitch now damn thats fucked up cuzo!!!!lol im trying to meet everyone
> *


lol ur lowrider cherrys gonna get poped. yea hopefully we all get to meet. take plenty of film/batterys :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

im hoping the elcamino goes its at the transmissions shop if it goes ill be taking 3 cars


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody with a cutlass wanna trade a bench for two buckets?!

if not, anybody know what bucket seats bolt directly in for a cutlass

if not that either...anybody seen buckets around in the junkyard, dont matter condition really cause they gonna get redone anyway

im just tired of this dam bench


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 6 2007, 11:57 PM~7194591
> *im hoping the elcamino goes its at the transmissions shop if it goes ill be taking 3 cars
> *


--------------------
MIAMI LOWRIDER CLASSIFIEDS

***** SELLING MY 1995 FLEETWOOD HIT ME UP WITH A GOOD OFFER AND ITS SOLD*****
*"1959 Impala on 22z"
"1995 Fleetwood on 14z"
"1982 El Camino on 14z"*
...WORLD FANTASY CC...











:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ANYONE EVER SEEN THIS HOP???


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7195917
> *ANYONE EVER SEEN THIS HOP???
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK IT WENT TO LOWRIDER LAST YEAR AND DIDNT DO TO GOOD.NOT TO SURE THOUGH.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Feb 6 2007, 09:18 PM~7194887
> *anybody with a cutlass wanna trade a bench for two buckets?!
> 
> if not, anybody know what bucket seats bolt directly in for a cutlass
> ...



bobs u-pick on okeechobee

there are like 100000 cuttys there


----------



## BIG<88>RED (Aug 21, 2005)

yep im the owner of the lights on that green caddy now! hahahaha


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG<88>RED_@Feb 6 2007, 11:52 PM~7196523
> *yep im the owner of the lights on that green caddy now!  hahahaha
> *



i didnt see da tailights on it , were they 90 lights?

i know da car i aint a 90 tho


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 7 2007, 01:48 AM~7196486
> *bobs u-pick on okeechobee
> 
> there are like 100000 cuttys there
> *


last time i went,b4 i traded the cutty for that lac u saw there was only 2 cuttys in the whole damn thing! one was clean as fuk tho a blue 1 by the wall wit clean ass guts on that bitch!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

there were like atleast 5 since last week


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUZ UP YA'LL I HOPE YA'LL R READY 2 TRIP OUT FOR LOWRIDER WEEKEND OR WUT???? WE B WAITIN FOR THIS BITCH WHEN IT COMES TO DA M.I.A.M.I. SO DALE I'LL SEE YA'LL FUCKERS 2NIE @ THE TK HANGOUT... U KNOW IT'S GONNA B GOOD SENSE LOWRIDER WEEKEND BASICLY STARTS 4RM 2DAY 4 US LOL. FUCK IT. WELL LOOK ME UP N COME TELL WUT U THINK BOUT THE AIRBRUSH ON MY TRUNK (SUMTHIN TO LATE MY HATERS KNOW WUTS COMIN FOR THEM FOR TAMPA N DUB SHOW)...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I CLEANED UP THE BLUE INTERIOR ONE A WHILE BACK...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 7 2007, 08:02 AM~7197181
> *WUZ UP YA'LL I HOPE YA'LL R READY 2 TRIP OUT FOR LOWRIDER WEEKEND OR WUT???? WE B WAITIN FOR THIS BITCH WHEN IT COMES TO DA M.I.A.M.I. SO DALE I'LL SEE YA'LL FUCKERS 2NIE @ THE TK HANGOUT... U KNOW IT'S GONNA B GOOD SENSE LOWRIDER WEEKEND BASICLY STARTS 4RM 2DAY 4 US LOL. FUCK IT. WELL LOOK ME UP N COME TELL WUT U THINK BOUT THE AIRBRUSH ON MY TRUNK (SUMTHIN TO LATE MY HATERS KNOW WUTS COMIN FOR THEM FOR TAMPA N DUB SHOW)...
> *


WASSA PLAYA?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 09:23 AM~7197694
> *WASSA PLAYA?
> *


dimelo loko wut up cuz...u ready 2 go n repp or wut???


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 6 2007, 07:57 PM~7192728
> *that upic for you  :biggrin:
> *







loook at dah door on da passenger side looks liikle i wasz dere kinda early


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7195917
> *ANYONE EVER SEEN THIS HOP???
> 
> 
> ...


dam those lowers look skimpy :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NA NOT REALLY MAN, STILL UNDERCONSTRUCTION....BUT ALMOST DONE...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 10:25 AM~7198023
> *NA NOT REALLY MAN, STILL UNDERCONSTRUCTION....BUT ALMOST DONE...
> *


de pinga ***** but fuck it by tampa it will b done or wut????


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MOST LIKELY...AND I'LL HAVE A SEXY S10 PULLING THAT BITCH!!! LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 10:51 AM~7198153
> *MOST LIKELY...AND I'LL HAVE A SEXY S10 PULLING THAT BITCH!!! LOL
> *


str8 *****. i think me n a couple otha people rentin one of them uhual car trailer shit n pullin dat shit wit miguel f-350....but i'm not sure *****. i don't really wanna drive my shit 2 tampa tho. imma tow it pull it or sum shit lol


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 7 2007, 01:48 AM~7196486
> *bobs u-pick on okeechobee
> 
> there are like 100000 cuttys there
> *


thanks, i might get over there today and look around


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 7 2007, 03:15 PM~7199201
> *str8 *****. i think me n a couple otha people rentin one of them uhual car trailer shit n pullin dat shit wit miguel f-350....but i'm not sure *****. i don't really wanna drive my shit 2 tampa tho. imma tow it pull it or sum shit lol
> *



i might have a 2 car trailer to take to tampa ima have the impala on there......


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THE CANDY RED CUTTY AND IMPALA..... WHAT A SITE HUH?!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Feb 7 2007, 12:16 PM~7199208
> *thanks, i might get over there today and look around
> *



there is a light purple 1 with a white leather bench seat i think


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

since ya'll talkin bout trailers i might have extra space on a 8 car trailer....laast year we had 3 spots and brought up a few boys from elegance...last year it was 250.00 round trip....gonna make sure its the same price...so once i got all the info and availability ill leave the info here....but one thing for sure we wil lbe taking half upfront 2 reserve ur spot....last year we didnt do that and sum-1 backed out and hour b-4 we had to leave and the driver still charges the same price if the car is there or not!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

FOR SALE; 
22" TIS 07 (UNIVERSAL 5 LUG BOLT PATTERN) W/ 
WANLI TIRES 265-35-22. 
RIMS AND TIRES BRAND NEW, NO MILES AT ALL. 
$2500.00 FIRM. HIT ME UP @ 786-412-6206. oh the tires are mounted as of two days ago, and rims just out the box the same day. of course.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 7 2007, 07:18 PM~7202877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are they your kids :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh shit dont make me post whore this shit up :cheesy:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 7 2007, 09:01 PM~7204049
> *oh shit dont make me post whore this shit up  :cheesy:
> *


x2
hno:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

wrong post


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN I CANT WAIT TELL THE LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!

*I HEARD THAT HANGOUT IN HIALEAH ON 49ST WAS FUCKIN CRAZY ANYONE WITH FUCKIN PICS* :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 05:13 PM~7200058
> *THE CANDY RED CUTTY AND IMPALA..... WHAT A SITE HUH?!
> *



SHITS GONNA LOOK REAL SERIOUS..... might get some new wheels for the show in tampa not sure....but some forged wheels would look REAL NICE on my impy


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

YOOOOO WTF MY JOB BLOCKED PHOTOBUCKET!!!!!...hope they dont block layitlow


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Can you say drunk?????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Fuck it ima post whore this shit up


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

mañosas throw it up 







lol boredom :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo wassa wit these haters talkin shit about my ride and aint no one that has seen it lmao talk about bein a hater....fuck it i can't see ya anyways...my shits built not bought, by ME bitch!!

PS: look at my sig. and hate on it!!


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

welcome to broward county fla.


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

cadi luva :wave: how is italy?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

man in k-mart that shit was crazy ,

there was a clean ass 90 lac parked next 2 me & this caprice doing burnouts crashed da shit outta it .

da lac was black & i thought it was mine kuz i was parked next to it , thank god nothing happend 2 my shit


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2007, 12:35 PM~7207966
> *man in k-mart that shit was crazy ,
> 
> there was a clean ass 90 lac parked next 2 me & this caprice doing burnouts crashed da shit outta it .
> ...



*Yooo look back a couple of pages and i said some stupid ass shit would happen like this.....it also reminds me of when the fuckin idiot who drove that ricer and crashed into the nissan with the deville lights and he ruined a FUCKIN BAD ASS RIDe....IT ALMOST MAKES ME NOT WANT 2 TAKE MY SHIT OUT THERE...For what to have some bucket ass car with no insurance hit my shit?????....FUCK That shit to many stupid ****** fuck shit up for us...*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 6 2007, 04:08 PM~7191650
> *look at what i found in da junkyard
> 
> 
> ...



i was gunna stop da dude wit da lac & tell him there is are 90 fenders & bumper in bobs u-pick but he rode out all pissed off


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2007, 01:52 PM~7208609
> *i was gunna stop da dude wit da lac & tell him there is are 90 fenders & bumper in bobs u-pick but he rode out all pissed off
> *



HE RODE OUT...You would have caught me wailing on the guy who hit my car for doing some stupidity like that


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 6 2007, 04:08 PM~7191650
> *look at what i found in da junkyard
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a 2door or 4 door need some extra parts bet it up!  :thumbsup: 
if you done with it first,Where???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty+Feb 8 2007, 11:26 AM~7207401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something needs to be done bout ppl like that. that could of easily been one of our cars. i kno its been said before, but has anyone thought bout arranging something like towers in hialeah, theres alot of empty parking lots. talk with whoever we gotta talk with, the city, the cops, the corporation that owns the shoppin centers. set a perimeter and charge a buck to get in and park. if the hot rodders can do it y cant we. and just like in towers, theres always cops around (cuz of the big crowds) and having cops around keeps those fools from burning out, actin reckless, and blastin the train horns. :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 8 2007, 02:39 PM~7209018
> *fuk the haters, if u kno who they are let all us kno, we cant be supporting haters  :biggrin:
> something needs to be done bout ppl like that. that could of easily been one of our cars. i kno its been said before, but has anyone thought bout arranging something like towers in hialeah, theres alot of empty parking lots. talk with whoever we gotta talk with, the city, the cops, the corporation that owns the shoppin centers. set a perimeter and charge a buck to get in and park. if the hot rodders can do it y cant we. and just like in towers, theres always cops around (cuz of the big crowds) and having cops around keeps those fools from burning out, actin reckless, and blastin the train horns.  :dunno:
> *



Thats the thing the Hot Rodders are an older crowd and they know how to behave....a good thing we got going again is fudruckers....and the got FHP all over that parking lot...thats the reason i go there...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

YO ANYONE GOT A HOOK UP ON TV'S? FLIPDOWN? HEADREST? LET ME KNOW...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wut tvs you looking for kandy cutt i got tha hook up holla at wut you need


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

why yo fatass actin like u dont know my name?! ur crzy dawg.... :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

fuk the haters, if u kno who they are let all us kno, we cant be supporting haters  :biggrin: 
*i aint gone do that, cuz they KNOW who they r...*
something needs to be done bout ppl like that. that could of easily been one of our cars. i kno its been said before, but has anyone thought bout arranging something like towers in hialeah, theres alot of empty parking lots. talk with whoever we gotta talk with, the city, the cops, the corporation that owns the shoppin centers. set a perimeter and charge a buck to get in and park. if the hot rodders can do it y cant we. and just like in towers, theres always cops around (cuz of the big crowds) and having cops around keeps those fools from burning out, actin reckless, and blastin the train horns.  :dunno:
*X10*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 8 2007, 03:07 PM~7209249
> *Thats the thing the Hot Rodders are an older crowd and they know how to behave....a good thing we got going again is fudruckers....and the got FHP all over that parking lot...thats the reason i go there...
> *


so at fudruckers ppl behave cuz of the FHP? wheres fudruckers at? just like at towers ppl behave cuz theres cops always creeping. and towers is pretty much half hot rodders half imports. 

i think , if someone actually tried, and maybe some petitions were signed. im damn sure we can get a spot in hialeah but the only way for this to work and last is for all (or most) clubs to come together. cuz whenever shit starts its sum BULLSHIT between clubs or sumthin to do with backseat ryders.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

we should do somethin


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

When is the line up for the lowerider SHow?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Feb 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7211183
> *When is the line up for the lowerider SHow?
> *


starts friday night. cars are let in saturday morning.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i wasnt there *thank god* i wouldve been a target but i heard about that shit at k-mart wasnt the driver of the imp from a club? i also heard the ***** that hit the lac went to the bank to pay that ***** wow why do people with buckets do stupid shit like that especially that close to cars go far away and crash into a pole,a wall,off a bridge. i remember homeboy with the deville lights i seen it when i was leaving the picnic shit hurt me like it was my own car and what about homeboy with the bike at the straight pimpin picnic who almost hit that lac? lol ***** got lucky he aint hit that shit :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 8 2007, 06:06 PM~7211069
> *so at fudruckers ppl behave cuz of the FHP? wheres fudruckers at? just like at towers ppl behave cuz theres cops always creeping. and towers is pretty much half hot rodders half imports.
> 
> i think , if someone actually tried, and maybe some petitions were signed. im damn sure we can get a spot in hialeah but the only way for this to work and last is for all (or most)  clubs to come together.  cuz whenever shit starts its sum BULLSHIT between clubs or sumthin to do with backseat ryders.
> *



Fudruckers is off US-1 and sw 104st.....there are some serious cars...ive seen lowriders....i saw a candy apple ford GT THAT WAS BAD ASS FUCK!!!!!...bad ass muscle cars....some rat rods.....i remember BACK in the day fudruckers used to get packed with members from our club....all the ****** from UCE.....Unity....all the old clubs....and then they shut it down cause of stupid ******.....BUT THIS TIME THE FHP stays there and makes sure it dont get outa hand....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 8 2007, 08:28 PM~7212368
> *Fudruckers is off US-1 and sw 104st.....there are some serious cars...ive seen lowriders....i saw a candy apple ford GT THAT WAS BAD ASS FUCK!!!!!...bad ass muscle cars....some rat rods.....i remember BACK in the day fudruckers used to get packed with members from our club....all the ****** from UCE.....Unity....all the old clubs....and then they shut it down cause of stupid ******.....BUT THIS TIME THE FHP stays there and makes sure it dont get outa hand....
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 8 2007, 10:28 AM~7207422
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man every time i'm at erics shop that shit kills me, i wish i could cruise it....jus to see the look on people's faces hahaah


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 8 2007, 03:06 PM~7211069
> *so at fudruckers ppl behave cuz of the FHP? wheres fudruckers at? just like at towers ppl behave cuz theres cops always creeping. and towers is pretty much half hot rodders half imports.
> 
> i think , if someone actually tried, and maybe some petitions were signed. im damn sure we can get a spot in hialeah but the only way for this to work and last is for all (or most)  clubs to come together.  cuz whenever shit starts its sum BULLSHIT between clubs or sumthin to do with backseat ryders.
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 8 2007, 08:06 PM~7213866
> *man every time i'm at erics shop that shit kills me, i wish i could cruise it....jus to see the look on people's faces hahaah
> *


I ALWAYS HAD A FEELING YOU MIGHT BE A COP :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2007, 09:43 PM~7214712
> *I ALWAYS HAD A FEELING YOU MIGHT BE A COP  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

anybody know any lil cheapy body shops around ,i took a red light thinkin it was blinkin yellow kuz its already late & i just fuckin ate a 97 maxima back bumper & the cover fell off & scratched up paint on da cover , thank god nothing happend 2 my lac i just fucked up da bumper cover & dude aint call da cops & didnt get insurance info but did get my tag so duz anybody know a lil body shop that i could send him 2 get it fixed for cheap?


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2007, 10:39 PM~7215312
> *anybody know any lil cheapy body shops around ,i took a red light thinkin it was blinkin yellow kuz its already late & i just fuckin ate a 97 maxima back bumper & the cover fell off & scratched up paint on da cover , thank god nothing happend 2 my lac i just fucked up da bumper cover & dude aint call da cops & didnt get insurance info but did get my tag so duz anybody know a lil body shop that i could send him 2 get it fixed for cheap?
> *



DAM DAT SUCKS


----------



## BIG<88>RED (Aug 21, 2005)

it had the 90's lights in the back but they were cracked. ....... by the way if any 1 selling the corner light's for a 90's caddy let me kno? thanks


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Feb 8 2007, 10:43 PM~7215363
> *DAM DAT SUCKS
> *


man i swear there is a curse going on shit every1 fucks up their cars right before lowrider , shit i saw 2 accidents yesterday


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2007, 10:39 PM~7215312
> *anybody know any lil cheapy body shops around ,i took a red light thinkin it was blinkin yellow kuz its already late & i just fuckin ate a 97 maxima back bumper & the cover fell off & scratched up paint on da cover , thank god nothing happend 2 my lac i just fucked up da bumper cover & dude aint call da cops & didnt get insurance info but did get my tag so duz anybody know a lil body shop that i could send him 2 get it fixed for cheap?
> *


damn that would suck if your shit got fucked up right before lowrider all that time & money gone


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

aarpco. does it cheap i try and find the numbr 4 u


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2007, 11:43 PM~7214712
> *I ALWAYS HAD A FEELING YOU MIGHT BE A COP  :0
> *



:angry: :uh: nah i'm wit the IRS...you claimin all that income from sellin cars? =x


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 9 2007, 01:39 AM~7215312
> *anybody know any lil cheapy body shops around ,i took a red light thinkin it was blinkin yellow kuz its already late & i just fuckin ate a 97 maxima back bumper & the cover fell off & scratched up paint on da cover , thank god nothing happend 2 my lac i just fucked up da bumper cover & dude aint call da cops & didnt get insurance info but did get my tag so duz anybody know a lil body shop that i could send him 2 get it fixed for cheap?
> *


IF YOU WANNA BE A DICK YOU AINT REALLY GOT A PAY FOR SHIT SINCE HE DIDNT CALL THE COPS......BUT YOU KNOW THE SAYING WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: creepin cutty, GuCcIcRoWnViC :wave: WASSA?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RoLLiN SS, creepin cutty, GuCcIcRoWnViC


*ROLLIN IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, Impressive_regal, *creepin cutty*

whats up homie...put the rims on last night :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*

whats up ni99a u ready for the show???


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

YO NO ONE KNOWS WHERE THEM K-OFFS AT...
SORRY ABOUT THAT, IF I HAPPEN TO FIND THEM I'LL MAIL THEM 2 U RIGHT AWAY...

AND TAKE SOME PIX, I WANNA SEE THEM BITCHES


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 07:43 AM~7217183
> *YO NO ONE KNOWS WHERE THEM K-OFFS AT...
> SORRY ABOUT THAT, IF I HAPPEN TO FIND THEM I'LL MAIL THEM 2 U RIGHT AWAY...
> *


if u find str8..if not dont worry...not gonna bitch bout it..u gave me a good price on the rims anyways...might be getting a set form a club member anyways...thanks again


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2007, 11:39 PM~7215312
> *anybody know any lil cheapy body shops around ,i took a red light thinkin it was blinkin yellow kuz its already late & i just fuckin ate a 97 maxima back bumper & the cover fell off & scratched up paint on da cover , thank god nothing happend 2 my lac i just fucked up da bumper cover & dude aint call da cops & didnt get insurance info but did get my tag so duz anybody know a lil body shop that i could send him 2 get it fixed for cheap?
> *




call up my boy Ray @ 786-232-1984 (CHANTI CUSTOMZ) HE'S THE ONE WHO AIRBRUSHED MY TRUNK N LINDSEY KNOW HIM HE DOES GOOD SHIT...SO LET HIM KNOW N SHIT N ALSO TELL HIM U'S MY BOY...DALE... :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 08:33 AM~7217150
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: creepin cutty, GuCcIcRoWnViC  :wave:  WASSA?
> *




WUD UP ******....YA'LL READY 4 NITE... SHIT I KNOW I'AM...N I AIN'T EVEN DONE WIT WUT I WANT IN MY CAR...BUT SHIT ATLEAST I KNOW FOR TAMPA IMMA FLIP ON DEY ASS... SO YA TU SABES N BY THE END OF THE YEAR THE NEW MOTOR SHOULD B IN LOL WUT MOTOR ???? JUST WAIT IT SEE HATAS ASSSEESSS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 9 2007, 08:42 AM~7217180
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...



4SHO NIINNIIIN IGGGAAA LOL U KNOW WE DO IT DA FAMILY GANGSTA WAY DAWG ROLLIN N MYSTIK STYLES LOL ALWAYS GETTIN TOR UP N DIS BITCH...DA LIQ READY N DA BQQ NIGGAAAAA!!!!!1 :roflmao: :cheesy: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DALE I'LL SEE YA'LL MOTHA FUCKERS 2NITE FOOL...N SHIT U KNOW IT'S ON N POPPIN 2NITE SHIT LOL...U KNOW HOW WE KRAZY ASS 305 ****** DO DIS SHIT... DALE N FOR THEM WILD'N ASS ****** 2NITE B CARE WIT THE CARS N DON'T CRASHED NTO THEM CUZ SHIT. THEN IT WOULD B ON IN POPIN AIN'T NO TRIP 2 BANK THEN...IT WILL B A TRIP TO THE HOSPITAL...


ROLLIN C.C. SHO STOPPIN IN DIS BITCH....

ONE TIME FOR MY BOYS IN MYSTIK STYLE, STR8 PIMPIN, ELEGANCE AND DEM OTHA CLUBS I FORGOT... DALE YA'LL BOYS B SAFE N ALSO BCAREFUL STUNIN ON THE WAY TO PARKIN LOT LOL... CUZ U KOW WE FINNA ACT A FOOL LOL :machinegun: :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 9 2007, 07:50 AM~7217216
> *4SHO NIINNIIIN IGGGAAA LOL U KNOW WE DO IT DA FAMILY GANGSTA WAY DAWG ROLLIN N MYSTIK STYLES LOL ALWAYS GETTIN TOR UP N DIS BITCH...DA LIQ READY N DA BQQ NIGGAAAAA!!!!!1 :roflmao:  :cheesy
> :  :machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


u know with mario, malibu and all the other fools there will b liquer and we still workin on the bar b que...but anyways gonna be a good time with every-1 chillin and gettin fuuuuked up!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

You hear about it all the time... People doing jail sentences and the truth comming out years later that they were NOT GUILTY. My family and I were recently attacked by a police officer.(AT MY BIRTHDAY PARTY) He, to cover up his crime has filed false charges that call for extensive prison time. I am looking at 20 years, my Sister is looking at 15yrs, her husband 25-30yrs, my brother 20yrs, and my cousin 15yrs. None of us have ever been arrested for felonies, and 3 out of five have NEVER BEEN arrested. We have the proof we need to show our innocence, but in order to professionally display those facts we are all forced to hire seperate attorneys. I worked at Rapid Rooter for 4 years at 6 days a week, they came to my bond hearing to let the judge know I had a job, but when I was released they fired me! My brother also lost his job because of the charges. The rest of the family does not have the means to fork out the kind of money each of us need in this time of crisis. The attorney fees for all of us are well over $100,000! Mine are $30,000, My brother-in-law and brother $35,000each, my sister $25,000 and my cousin $15,000. We have set up a defense fund from here to Puerto Rico, and up to Chicago. We want to ask everyone for $1.00. THATS RIGHT ONE DOLLAR! To raise the money for the attorney fees. We want to show the world how a community can come together and beat a system that caters to those with fat pockets. We are truely innocent of these charges and have the proof, you will be donating to a real cause, a good cause. Please join us in this fight, Police officers are mostly good, honest and caring individuals who want to protect us civilians, but every now and then someone abuses the power they were given and causes families great pain....We need these DONATIONS, and your names. If you want to be a part of this movement please send donations A.S.A.P. TO:

DEFENSE FUND

905 S.W. 15 ST BOX #509

POMPANO BEACH FL. 33060

MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO KENNETH RUIZ AND WRITE "DEFENSE FUND" WHERE IT SAYS "FOR_________"

PLEASE JOIN THIS MOVEMENT AND BE A PART OF A NATIONAL AND INTERNATIONAL CAUSE!

. http://www.myspace.com/kruiz77

You can also go to the "BOOKS" section of my propfile and donate with PAYPAL!!!

DEFENSE FUND
905 S.W. 15 ST BOX ..509
POMPANO BEACH FL 33060
Make checks or money order payable to KENNETH RUIZ and put "DEFENSE FUND" on the bottom of the check where it says "for__________"


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

HERE IS A LIST OF THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONATED SO FAR (IN ORDER OF DONATION), I CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR YOUR BLESSINGS, YOU ARE THE DEFINITION OF GREAT PEOPLE! OUR FAMILY IS VERY GREATFUL FOR YOUR SACRAFICES. WE OUR FAR FROM WHAT IS NEEDED BUT WE WOULDNT BE THIS FAR HAD IT NOT BEEN FOR YOU!
***ITS NOT TO LATE TO DONATE WE STILL NEED THE HELP!***
1. HOTT ROD AND CHRISTINA NUTTER - TWICE!!!!!
2. TOMMY BOY BIBEY - TWICE!!!!
3. ISRAEL AYALA
4. DANNY SEPUVEDA - TWICE!!!!
5. LORAINA & ERIC
6. JOE TRIVETT
7. HILDA HENRIQUEZ
8. MINERVA AND ROBERT LOCKERY
9. DON FROM ALTERED VIZIONZ IN POMPANO BEACH
10. NOEMI SEPULVEDA
11. T. WALQUER
12. BOB FROM GIANT TIRE IN MARGATE - TWICE!!!
13. THOMAS KUJAN - TWICE!!!!!
14. JUDY FRITZ (OAKRIDGE MEDICAL)
15. KAT CARPENTER - TWICE!!!!!
16. ISABEL SANCHEZ
17. MICHELLE STAMBAUGH
18. MARY MALDONADO
19. ALYSSA RIOS
20. ROSS WIT DA LINCOLN
21. ABE DIAZ
22. BO MA
23. LORI COLFORD
24. CHRISTINA VADDY
25. TONY RICHARDSON
26. CARMEN JOSEPH
27. LEA GRAJALES
28. CAROLINA (CARITO)
29. MONDO CALVO
30. LITTLE CHRIS CALVO
31. DAWN TEUFEL
32. GERSON SOUZA
33. DEAN MARTIN
34. GABRIELLA FROM MARGATE IMAGING CENTER
35.CAROL DONADO
36. ALVARO - UCE MIAMI PRES.
37. JUAN - UCE MIAMI V. PRES.
38. MIKEY - UCE MIAMI
39. RENEE - UCE MIAMI
40.CADAVID -UCE MIAMI
41. JR.- UCE MIAMI
42. HUES - UCE MIAMI
43. JAMES ANGELL FROM J.A. CUSTOM IN POMPANO BEACH
44. TOMAS SUERA - CABALEROS IN POMPANO BEACH
45. JENNIFER ALLSOPP
46. JOSEPH MILLS (SUPERFLY 65)
47. HEATHER DYE
48. JONATHAN NORENA
49. MARC KNAPSTEIN
50. LUIS M RIOS 3RD
51. FRED AND ROZINA LEBRON TWICE!!!!
52. CHRIS KILGORE AND CARMEN GARCIA
53. KANDY (OAKRIDGE MEDICAL CENTER)
54. JULIE (OAKRIDGE MEDICAL CENTER)
55 MARY SAGEHORN (OAKRIDGE MEDICAL CENTER)
56. NANCY FREEMAN (OAKRIDGE MEDICAL CENTER)
57. TONY FREEMAN
58. NICK "REALITY CHECK" KUJAN
59. JOSE "KILO" LaBOY!
60. ERIC MUNOZ - P.H.A.T.S. IN DEERFIELD - THE BEST CAR AUDIO ETC. IN S. FLORIDA!
61. ADRIAN PENAHERRERA
62. EDWIN RAMIREZ - MY BROTHER WHO DID THE TIME WITH ME!
63. CRYSTAL CLARK.
64. STEVE MOMOT
65. FERNANDO FLORES
66. SARA RODRIGUEZ
67. JAVIER AND YASMIN RODRIGUEZ - UCE MIAMI
68. MAGGIE BARBOSA
69. DOROTHY BARNES
70. SAMUEL SEPULVEDA
71. THOMAS & SARAH BARBERNITZ
72. BRADLEY & KAREN JONES
73. RYAN WHITTNEY
74. ERICA DOMINGUEZ
75. LETY RESTO (CHICAGO)
76. EDUARDO CAMACHO
77. EVITA RUIZ
78. EDWIN & WANDA RUIZ
79. LUCY MORALES
80. BERNARD MORALES
81. ESTRELLA RUIZ
82. RAMON AND CASILDA GONZALEZ
83. ELIZABETH LOVELY
84. JASMIN PRONOS (CHICAGO)
85. LESTER FROM MIAMI
86. UCE CAR CLUB MEMBERS (ANNONYMOUS)
87 JAE BRATTAIN UCE FAMILY C.C. - CEO
88. UCE FAMILY C.C. - SAN FERNANDO CHAPTER
89. ROBERTO RUIZ
90. DAVID RUIZ
91. FREDDY VAZQUEZ
92. RAY VAZQUEZ
93. DAVID "MOONEY" AND OREA FIGUREROA
94. JIM CAINE
95. STEVE DAHLAN - YMCA CHICAGO
96. TOM SLAUGHTER
97. JORGE ROQUE - STREET INTERVENTION PROGRAM - CHICAGO
98. PASTOR GERALD - NEW HOPE BIBLE CHURCH - CHICAGO
99. LOUIS "WOLF" PEREZ - CHICAGO
100. BENNY ORTIZ - ORLANDO FL.
101. OSCAR "KIKI" ORTIZ
102. "PINKY" SANDLES & FAMILY
103. EDWIN AND MARLENE DIAZ
104. JIMBO ESTRADA - ORGANIZED FUND RAISER IN CHICAGO
105. JESSE "CHEWY" ESTRADA - CHICAGO FIRE DEPT.
106. CELIA "MA" ESTRADA
107. EMANUEL "MAJOR" SEAY - STREET INTERVENTION PROGRAM
108. ANNA FONT - CHICAGO SCHOOL TEACHER
109. TED SEROWSKI - REALTOR - CHICAGO
110. OFFICER GILBERT - CHICAGO POLICE DEPT.
111. JACKIE ZENON
112. ARLYN GONZALES - DAYSPRING CHURCH - CHICAGO
113. CARMEN MARTINEZ - DAYSPRING CHURCH - CHICAGO
114. CHARLIE CASTRO - DAYSPRING CHURCH - CHICAGO
115. CHUCKY CASTO - STREET INTERVENTION PROGRAM
116. ANTHONY CASTRO
117. MARCY LOPEZ -DAYSPRING CHURCH
118. MS. SALLY - YMCA - CHICAGO
119. EVELYN AND CARLOS NIEVES
120. BLANCA FERNANDEZ - CHICAGO PUBLIC SCHOOLS
121. FREDDY CALIXTO - EXEC. DIR. B.U.I.L.D. - CHICAGO
122. SHARON AND DAVID CALDWELL - YMCA - CHICAGO
123. MIGUEL & MARTA TORRES - CIDRA, PUERTO RICO
124. BLANCA RUIZ - PONCE, PUERTO RICO
125. "REPLAY" - J.C.'s HOMEBOY
126. DEVIN SHERMAN
127. MIKE FUENTES
128. ANDRE BARDELAS
129. HEBER FLORES
130. JOSE BETANCOURT -MIAMI
131. TIO RAY RUIZ
132. ANGEL AND ANNETTE GONZALEZ - KENOSHA WI
133. GILDA CANEDO - CALVARY CHAPEL FT. LAUD
134. MINDOSA SAMAROO
135. BRUNILDA SERRANO
136. CHRIS "DA WEASLE" JEWITT
137. UCE CAR CLUB - HAWAII CHAPTER
138. ELIZABETH DEAN
139. MADELINE SANTANA
140. CHELO COMPOS
141. JENNY & DENNIS CALITO
142. JAVIER GARCIA - STREETS OF GOLD C.C. HIALEAH
143. ADAM "PUGGS" MARKOVIC - LOW LYFE C.C.
144. CHRISTINA & ERIC GRANT
145. ELAINE SOTO
146. MARITZA VALLE
147. AMY RUIZ


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

FUCK THE POLICE


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

^^ was some messed up shit.. I saw hollywood PD try to kill my boy kenny on his b-day....cop bustin off shots in the parkin lot of georgios down on the beach.. and now he's charged wit attempted murder how u like that


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

We need to win this battle for all the people FUCKED by the police.. All the fuck they is hide behind there badge like the bitch's they are.........FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 9 2007, 10:18 AM~7217379
> *We need to win this battle for all the people FUCKED by the police.. All the fuck they is hide behind there badge like the bitch's they are.........FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!
> *


x2

it's some f'd up BS.... and me and my boy tommy standing right there the only white ones there and the only ones who didnt get beat up or arrested.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

The shit is fucked I have known Kenny for over 10 years maybe more and I know he is innocent I think these cops deserve alot more than a slap on there ****** ass wrists I think they should be fired and charged with the same Attempted murder charge that Kenny and his family and friends are charged with... I CAN'T EVEN EXPRESS HOW MUCH ANGER I HAVE IN ME ABOUT ARE GOVERMENT AND OR POLICE DEPT'S IT MAKE ME FUCKING SICK TO THINK OF WHAT THEY DO AND GET AWAY WITH THEY MUST BE STOPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 9 2007, 10:27 AM~7217437
> *The shit is fucked I have known Kenny for over 10 years maybe more and I know he is innocent I think these cops deserve alot more than a slap on there ****** ass wrists I think they should be fired and charged with the same Attempted murder charge that Kenny and his family and friends are charged with... I CAN'T EVEN EXPRESS HOW MUCH ANGER I HAVE IN ME ABOUT ARE GOVERMENT AND OR POLICE DEPT'S IT MAKE ME FUCKING SICK TO THINK OF WHAT THEY DO AND GET AWAY WITH THEY MUST BE STOPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damned right he's innocent..it's the same ol story...cops beat somebody up charge em with assault on a LEO and resisting...

cops try to shoot somebody , charge em wit attmped murder on a leo...

fkn cop had roid rage, and prolly got beat up by a puerto rican kid in highschool and decided to take it out on kenny.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 9 2007, 10:32 AM~7217461
> *damned right he's innocent..it's the same ol story...cops beat somebody up charge em with assault on a LEO and resisting...
> 
> cops try to shoot somebody , charge em wit attmped murder on a leo...
> ...


 :biggrin: You sir are 100% correct


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 9 2007, 08:13 AM~7217338
> *You hear about it all the time... People doing jail sentences and the truth comming out years later that they were NOT GUILTY. My family and I were recently attacked by a police officer.(AT MY BIRTHDAY PARTY) He, to cover up his crime has filed false charges that call for extensive prison time. I am looking at 20 years, my Sister is looking at 15yrs, her husband 25-30yrs, my brother 20yrs, and my cousin 15yrs. None of us have ever been arrested for felonies, and 3 out of five have NEVER BEEN arrested. We have the proof we need to show our innocence, but in order to professionally display those facts we are all forced to hire seperate attorneys. I worked at Rapid Rooter for 4 years at 6 days a week, they came to my bond hearing to let the judge know I had a job, but when I was released they fired me! My brother also lost his job because of the charges. The rest of the family does not have the means to fork out the kind of money each of us need in this time of crisis. The attorney fees for all of us are well over $100,000! Mine are $30,000, My brother-in-law and brother $35,000each, my sister $25,000 and my cousin $15,000. We have set up a defense fund from here to Puerto Rico, and up to Chicago. We want to ask everyone for $1.00. THATS RIGHT ONE DOLLAR! To raise the money for the attorney fees. We want to show the world how a community can come together and beat a system that caters to those with fat pockets. We are truely innocent of these charges and have the proof, you will be donating to a real cause, a good cause. Please join us in this fight, Police officers are mostly good, honest and caring individuals who want to protect us civilians, but every now and then someone abuses the power they were given and causes families great pain....We need these DONATIONS, and your names. If you want to be a part of this movement please send donations A.S.A.P. TO:
> 
> DEFENSE FUND
> ...



sorry to hear bout ur situation...thats sum fucked up shit....its crazy how cops can get away with shit and twist shit around. they can easily fuck up innocent lives. i really dont know many of u cats rom lowlyfe...talked to miguel once and double o a couple of times but im still down to help u out....holla at me tonight in the line up for lowrider...i'll donate 100.00 on behalf of mystik styles cc.....and ill also spread the word around to family and friends to help u and ur family out.....good luck on ur case.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 9 2007, 10:56 AM~7217555
> *sorry to hear bout ur situation...thats sum fucked up shit....its crazy how cops can get away with shit and twist shit around. they can easily fuck up innocent lives. i really dont know many of u cats rom lowlyfe...talked to miguel once and double o a couple of times but im still down to help u out....holla at me tonight in the line up for lowrider...i'll donate 100.00 on behalf of mystik styles cc.....and ill also spread the word around to family and friends to help u and ur family out.....good luck on ur case.
> *


Thank you so much your donation will be much appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 9 2007, 11:56 AM~7217555
> *sorry to hear bout ur situation...thats sum fucked up shit....its crazy how cops can get away with shit and twist shit around. they can easily fuck up innocent lives. i really dont know many of u cats rom lowlyfe...talked to miguel once and double o a couple of times but im still down to help u out....holla at me tonight in the line up for lowrider...i'll donate 100.00 on behalf of mystik styles cc.....and ill also spread the word around to family and friends to help u and ur family out.....good luck on ur case.
> *




Homie is good ppls....


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yo i was at pincho man last nite and i told him he should stop by at the fair grounds friday and sat nite hopefully he shows


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Feb 9 2007, 12:08 PM~7217973
> *yo i was at pincho man last nite and i told him he should stop by at the fair grounds friday and sat nite hopefully he shows
> *


LOL THAT WOULD BE SOME RAW ASS SHIT... EVEN THO HE HAD ME BARFIN ALL OVER THE PLACE LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Feb 9 2007, 10:08 AM~7217973
> *yo i was at pincho man last nite and i told him he should stop by at the fair grounds friday and sat nite hopefully he shows
> *


GOOD IDEA ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 01:22 PM~7218097
> *LOL THAT WOULD BE SOME RAW ASS SHIT... EVEN THO HE HAD ME BARFIN ALL OVER THE PLACE LAST YEAR  :biggrin:
> *



THATS CAUSE U ATE 2 MUCH AND UR STOMACH AINT BIG ENOUGH!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

na its cuz i ate them shits like at 5 in the morning....


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

5 Members: low low mamii, bung, elpojohnson, rollin-orange, *FairyTales*

:wave: mañosaa!!!

ready for tonight ?


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

FOR SALE !!!!

my homeboy sellin 14'z for $300 

hit me up if your interestedd !!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 9 2007, 09:17 AM~7217358
> *FUCK THE POLICE
> *


X 12345678900000000000


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any of ya'll know how to put on the rockers for a cutlass. my car didnt come with rockers so it doesnt have any clips....sum-1 said i t can b done with a certain tyupe of silicone...any info would help alot ...thanks


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

silicone :nono: go to the junk yard and try to find some.... or double sided tape them shits


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 9 2007, 02:52 PM~7218358
> *5 Members: low low mamii, bung, elpojohnson, rollin-orange, FairyTales
> 
> :wave: mañosaa!!!
> ...



gimme ur cutlass. the new one.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 9 2007, 08:17 AM~7217359
> *^^ was some messed up shit.. I saw hollywood PD try to kill my boy kenny on his b-day....cop bustin off shots in the parkin lot of georgios down on the beach..  and now he's charged wit attempted murder how u like that
> *


HOW DID I KNOW IT WAS HOLLYWOOD PD THEY THINK THEY ARE THE SHIT KIND OF LIKE A GANG BUT WITH A BADGE . THEY FOUGHT ONE OF MY BOYS IN FRONT OF MY JOB BUT MY BOY BEAT THE COPS ASS BUT THEY WERE OFF DUTY SO THEY JUST LEFT THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS FUCK THEY WERE TRYING TO SHOW OFF THEIR FIGHTING SKILLS AND GOT THEIR ASS BEAT THA FUCK DOWN


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i would actually leave them off if it didnt come wit them in the 1st place


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

looks to plain without them.....u know what double sided tape is strong enought to holdem on???


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

3m with the little red tape...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/6394-3M-Aut...6QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STILL FOR SALE . YEAH THIS IS THE SAME ONE IN INDIVIDUALS BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 9 2007, 03:05 PM~7218906
> *STILL FOR SALE . YEAH THIS IS THE SAME ONE IN INDIVIDUALS BACK IN THE DAYS
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks good


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

On that defense fund... Tell anyone who is going to Lowrider Miami that is going to make a donation to give the donation along with there name and car club to Alvaro Torres-UCE Miami President


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 9 2007, 02:29 PM~7218618
> *HOW DID I KNOW IT WAS HOLLYWOOD PD THEY THINK THEY ARE THE SHIT KIND OF LIKE A GANG BUT WITH A BADGE . THEY FOUGHT ONE OF MY BOYS IN FRONT OF MY JOB BUT MY BOY BEAT THE COPS ASS BUT THEY WERE OFF DUTY SO THEY JUST LEFT THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS FUCK THEY WERE TRYING TO SHOW OFF THEIR FIGHTING SKILLS AND GOT THEIR ASS BEAT THA FUCK DOWN
> *



thats some shit...

but yeah all my boys were unarmed and this cop starts shootin...and somehow the IA investigation said that it was justified? Wtf kinda BS is that...

and like i said it was like a game of dodge the whiteboy, me and my boy tommy, they jus ran around us like we were invisible goin after all the puerto ricans.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

And thru all this the homie Kenny is still tryin to work on the regal he's been workin on for like 4 yrs.... I guess got to do something to keep ur mind off the craziness when they tryin to put u away for 20 yrs on some BS.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 9 2007, 01:45 PM~7219314
> *On that defense fund... Tell anyone who is going to Lowrider Miami that is going to make a donation to give the donation along with there name and car club to Alvaro Torres-UCE Miami President
> *


Tell him that jose will definetly give a donation.. or better yet tell him MANGERITA.. he knows me by that name ( that he gave me ).. since iam always going over there to buy hoses.. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 9 2007, 05:27 PM~7220161
> *Tell him that jose will definetly give a donation.. or better yet tell him MANGERITA.. he knows me by that name ( that he gave me ).. since iam always going over there to buy hoses.. :biggrin:
> *



good lookin out Jose....you'll be added to that long ass list of people who've donated so far.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

UCE stockholm is sending a donation, Kenny has international support goin on right now..... =o 

hollywood PD is goin down.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 9 2007, 05:38 PM~7220245
> *UCE stockholm is sending a donation,  Kenny has international support goin on right now..... =o
> 
> hollywood PD is goin down.
> *


THESE FUCKING COCKSUCKERS ACT LIKE I AM MAKING THIS SHIT UP...HOW FUCKING SAD PEOPLE ARE SO IGNORANT SOMETIME'S


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 9 2007, 09:44 AM~7217187
> *call up my boy Ray @ 786-232-1984 (CHANTI CUSTOMZ) HE'S THE ONE WHO AIRBRUSHED MY TRUNK N LINDSEY KNOW HIM HE DOES GOOD SHIT...SO LET HIM KNOW N SHIT N ALSO TELL HIM U'S MY BOY...DALE... :thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> THESE FUCKING COCKSUCKERS ACT LIKE I AM MAKING THIS SHIT UP...HOW FUCKING SAD PEOPLE ARE SO IGNORANT SOMETIME'S











[/quote]


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

>


[/quote]
:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

whos got the hook up on 14" D'z


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

taking a shower and heading out there tonight in the impala and fleet unfortunetly elky isnt gonna make it see u there


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo does anyone kno approximately what it will cost to get my caddy pinstriped...standard painted pinstripes, but w a scroll at the front emblem and the back emblem? Nothing outrageous.. Is it real expensivE?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 9 2007, 05:27 PM~7220985
> *yo does anyone kno approximately what it will cost to get my caddy pinstriped...standard painted pinstripes, but w a scroll at the front emblem and the back emblem?    Nothing outrageous..  Is it real expensivE?
> *


shouldnt be more then 300


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 9 2007, 08:27 PM~7220985
> *yo does anyone kno approximately what it will cost to get my caddy pinstriped...standard painted pinstripes, but w a scroll at the front emblem and the back emblem?    Nothing outrageous..  Is it real expensivE?
> *



u should throw some gold leaf on there too. but i wouldnt do scroll work, i think long lines acorss the body, maybe some diping would look better, more classy. but just my 2 cents. but u do kno if u do all that ur gonna slap some 13s on it and juice it... right? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the car's gona end up juiced..

there aint no doubt about that... jus gona cruise it for a while on the center golds n vogues =]


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 9 2007, 10:17 AM~7217358
> *FUCK THE POLICE
> *


You will be recieveing a donation from our family. I share kind of the same sistuation back in 04 i was driving my blazer threw cooper city when a bus full of high school kids threw what seem to be a master lock or a heavy object out of the bus and struck my truck i turned around and when the bus stoped i approaced the bus goton and yelled at the kids and bus driver. that nite i was watching channel 7 news and a report was on about that incident and if u know the person (me!) to call some 493-tips. the next daY my house was surrounded and helicopters over it. i was arrested and charged with burgluary of a convaince assult and tresspasing 2 felonies and a misdiminor. for what for cursing at some kids that dented my truck. 25,000 dollars in attorny court cost bond mny ect... for notting the kids got out free.
http://www.sheriff.org/about_bso/admin/med...pk=1075&sType=M <---thats the link to bso's report all bs.

My mother faught in vieatnam for this counrty wrked for the goverment for 30yrs, due to malpractice she is blind has had to have mutiple surgery's because of it. when she goes to retire the goverment tells her she owes them money b4 she retires. b.s. when she tries to sue the doctor that malpractice. she cant no lawyer will take the case. the goverment protects the doctor. i have had hwd pd place a gun to me head and tell me straight out "you move and your going to pay for my vacation" they are all pussys hiding behind the badge. fuck the police and the u.s.goverment. the land of the free my ass!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 9 2007, 08:48 PM~7221192
> *the car's gona end up juiced..
> 
> there aint no doubt about that...  jus gona cruise it for a while on the center golds n vogues =]
> *



good choice.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 9 2007, 07:54 PM~7221228
> *You will be recieveing a donation from our family. I share kind of the same sistuation back in 04 i was driving my blazer threw cooper city when a bus full of high school kids threw what seem to be a master lock or a heavy object out of the bus and struck my truck i turned around and when the bus stoped i approaced the bus goton and yelled at the kids and bus driver. that nite i was watching channel 7  news and a report was on about that incident and if u know the person (me!) to call some 493-tips. the next daY my house was surrounded and helicopters over it. i was arrested and charged with burgluary of a convaince assult and tresspasing 2 felonies and a misdiminor. for what for cursing at some kids that dented my truck. 25,000 dollars in attorny court cost bond mny ect... for notting the kids got out free.
> http://www.sheriff.org/about_bso/admin/med...pk=1075&sType=M      <---thats the link to bso's report all bs.
> 
> ...



Whatever it is it's much appreciated... Kenny's gona have me show him how to get on Layitlow so he can thank yall for your kind words etc... The police need to be held accountable for some of the shit that happens.

I know everyone claims to be innocent but i witnessed this incident and the honest to god truth is that kenny was assaulted by a hollywood police officer for no reason, who subsequently tried to shoot him... how can they get away wit this shit? How come they never catch a charge when they pull this kinda BS?

P.S. Kenny's a Miami UCE member, and Alvaro will be accepting donations to the "defense fund" on his behalf at the Miami Lowrider show for anyone who's going to be there.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

this is public record in the clerk of courts, but for those of yall who want to see how serious this BS is they're chargin him wit

Broward Clerk of Courts


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

it's transferred cuz they put all the codefendants together.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

check his D.O.B. compared to the incident date..this all went down on his surprise b-day party

how f'd up is that.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

anyone know if towers is poppin tonight? or wheres everyone hangin out?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

how do i insert pics in a post? anyone know?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

y not aproach the media? i mean damn this is some ridiculous shit. what do the lawyers say??


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 9 2007, 09:30 PM~7221443
> *how do i insert pics in a post? anyone know?
> *


 load the piks on photobucket.com den copy and paste the code that starts with


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 9 2007, 08:33 PM~7221469
> *y not aproach the media? i mean damn this is some ridiculous shit. what do the lawyers say??
> *



i asked him about the media, the lawyers wana wait until the right time i guess..... he has good representation, unfortunately it's expensive representation.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

o iight. ill donate somethin at lowrider, ill write ma name on the bill(s).


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 9 2007, 07:54 PM~7221228
> *You will be recieveing a donation from our family. I share kind of the same sistuation back in 04 i was driving my blazer threw cooper city when a bus full of high school kids threw what seem to be a master lock or a heavy object out of the bus and struck my truck i turned around and when the bus stoped i approaced the bus goton and yelled at the kids and bus driver. that nite i was watching channel 7  news and a report was on about that incident and if u know the person (me!) to call some 493-tips. the next daY my house was surrounded and helicopters over it. i was arrested and charged with burgluary of a convaince assult and tresspasing 2 felonies and a misdiminor. for what for cursing at some kids that dented my truck. 25,000 dollars in attorny court cost bond mny ect... for notting the kids got out free.
> http://www.sheriff.org/about_bso/admin/med...pk=1075&sType=M      <---thats the link to bso's report all bs.
> 
> ...


Your the shit thank you for your support much appreciated and much love :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 9 2007, 05:29 PM~7221000
> *shouldnt be more then 300
> *



300???? thats to high...get a hold of reed...guarentee it wont cost more than 150-175


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 9 2007, 06:45 PM~7221587
> *300???? thats to high...get a hold of reed...guarentee it wont cost more than 150-175
> *


i was shootin a lil higher jsut to get an idea

dont wanna give him a cheap price, its not nice to give prices for someone elses work


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I would of got on that bus and started cracking fuckin heads They should of arrested the *** kid


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 9 2007, 06:48 PM~7221613
> *I would of got on that bus and started cracking fuckin heads They should of arrested the *** kid
> *


i bet that kid will never throw shit out the window again :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 9 2007, 06:47 PM~7221601
> *i was shootin a lil higher jsut to get an idea
> 
> dont wanna give him a cheap price, its not nice to give prices for someone elses work
> *


im giving that price cuz i know how much reed charges....done enough work with him and sent him enough work to have a ball park idea....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 9 2007, 06:49 PM~7221625
> *im giving that price cuz i know how much reed charges....done enough work with him and sent him enough work to have a ball park idea....
> *


i know thats what he charges, but ive seen him charge 200, like i said i would be pissed if someone told me a price and it ended up being higher, quality striping should be under 300


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 9 2007, 05:54 PM~7221228
> *You will be recieveing a donation from our family. I share kind of the same sistuation back in 04 i was driving my blazer threw cooper city when a bus full of high school kids threw what seem to be a master lock or a heavy object out of the bus and struck my truck i turned around and when the bus stoped i approaced the bus goton and yelled at the kids and bus driver. that nite i was watching channel 7  news and a report was on about that incident and if u know the person (me!) to call some 493-tips. the next daY my house was surrounded and helicopters over it. i was arrested and charged with burgluary of a convaince assult and tresspasing 2 felonies and a misdiminor. for what for cursing at some kids that dented my truck. 25,000 dollars in attorny court cost bond mny ect... for notting the kids got out free.
> http://www.sheriff.org/about_bso/admin/med...pk=1075&sType=M      <---thats the link to bso's report all bs.
> 
> ...


in the report it says a pen????


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 9 2007, 09:52 PM~7221644
> *in the report it says a pen????
> *


to make him look crazy. if they said "a master lock which damaged the car" den ppl would be more understanding to it and some ppl would be like "shit i would to"


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 9 2007, 08:52 PM~7221644
> *in the report it says a pen????
> *


 yeah a pen thats what the kid told them and of course they belive him b.s , and channel 7 said i had a gun. its all bull sht. they tell the public what they want so they look like the good cop there supposed to be. Then the community gets mad when they kill on of them.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 9 2007, 08:49 PM~7221623
> *:biggrin:
> i bet that kid will never throw shit out the window again  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Never


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FUCK IT I HAVE TO CONFESS ..........

I'M THE DADDY


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

heres a pic of my project. was hopeing to have her done for mia but its nowhere near complete. maybe tampa


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

http://i163.photobucket

heres the back before i started to cut everything out. sorry bout the size of the first one.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t317/bl...96/backview.jpg
my bad


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT for the lineup  lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 10 2007, 11:27 AM~7225090
> *TTT for the lineup   lol
> *




ohhh boyyyy what a night!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

lowrider lookin good iwas out there last nite ****** were doing 360 in there trucks out in the field and mad 4 wheelers doing wheelies, it was a cool atmosphere everyone chillin and just hanging out. didnt see not one cop. sunday is gonna be off the chain


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

imma head out there 4rm ft.myers where everyone gonna be at???? imma be in the coupe


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i know theres another line up tonite at the park for the cars that are getting in the morning b4 the show. iam gonna swing by again smoke some blunts and chill and see what out there


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 9 2007, 02:29 PM~7218617
> *gimme ur cutlass. the new one.
> *



whyy?!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

no pics from the lineup???


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 10 2007, 07:18 PM~7227386
> *no pics from the lineup???
> *


i will post them as soon as i get a chance sir


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i heard jasons monte was look HARD. aswell as several others. yo jason when we gonna see it hop?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 10 2007, 06:46 PM~7227136
> *whyy?!
> *


cuz i want it, ill put it to better use then u :biggrin: . when can i go get the keys?


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 10 2007, 04:24 PM~7227416
> *i will post them as soon as i get a chance sir
> *


DONT FORGET THE PIKS OF THE DRUNKIES LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Feb 10 2007, 05:04 PM~7227670
> *DONT FORGET THE PIKS OF THE DRUNKIES LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

The line up was real hard i had no sleep so imma fall aslpep any minute now see you there tom.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Feb 10 2007, 05:04 PM~7227670
> *DONT FORGET THE PIKS OF THE DRUNKIES LOL
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 10 2007, 08:39 PM~7227945
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got back from the expo center....i have lots of pics!!!!!!!!!!mad fuckin props to everyone who I meet....ill see the rest of yall tommor...THERE WAS A NICE LINE UP AROUND 6 OR SO THEY TOLD EVERYONE THEY NEED TO START GETING OUT BUT I DIDENT GIVE A FUCK I KEPT TAKING PICS LOL BUT MAD FUCKIN PROS TO THAT GIRL WHO I MEET AT THE GAS STATION WITH THAT BABY BLUE 92 CHEVY CAPRICE ON 14" ON AIRBAGS!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 10 2007, 09:10 PM~7228166
> *I just got back from the expo center....i have lots of pics!!!!!!!!!!mad fuckin props to everyone who I meet....ill see the rest of yall tommor...THERE WAS A NICE LINE UP AROUND 6 OR SO THEY TOLD EVERYONE THEY NEED TO START GETING OUT BUT I DIDENT GIVE A FUCK I KEPT TAKING PICS LOL BUT MAD FUCKIN PROS  TO THAT GIRL WHO I MEET AT THE GAS STATION WITH THAT BABY BLUE 92 CHEVY CAPRICE ON 14" ON AIRBAGS!!!!!!
> *



was she fine? :biggrin: lets see some piks!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 10 2007, 06:14 PM~7228188
> *was she fine?  :biggrin:  lets see some piks!
> *


pics of the chick!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 10 2007, 06:25 PM~7228261
> *pics of the chick!
> *



pix of chicks in cars that they own!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good luck to all my homies in lowrider 2morrow, too bad i couldnt be ther wit ya'll....but fuk it "Rome wasnt built over night" lol 
oh and to the haterz hope ya fuck ****** dont get placed!!! lol
daaaaaaale


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ME N DIRTY










THIS ***** MAD FUCKIN DOWN TO EARTH...LOL I KNOW IM FUCKIN SHORT FOR A 19 YEAR OLD *****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 10 2007, 07:10 PM~7228166
> *I just got back from the expo center....i have lots of pics!!!!!!!!!!mad fuckin props to everyone who I meet....ill see the rest of yall tommor...THERE WAS A NICE LINE UP AROUND 6 OR SO THEY TOLD EVERYONE THEY NEED TO START GETING OUT BUT I DIDENT GIVE A FUCK I KEPT TAKING PICS LOL BUT MAD FUCKIN PROS  TO THAT GIRL WHO I MEET AT THE GAS STATION WITH THAT BABY BLUE 92 CHEVY CAPRICE ON 14" ON AIRBAGS!!!!!!
> *


WUZ UP DAWG?!?!?!? THX FOR TAKIN THEM PICS N GIVIN PROPS ON THE GUCCI VIC. BACK DAT UP HOMIE ON THEM PICS FOR REAL I HOPE THEY CAME OUT STR8 ASS FUCK


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

is there a lineup tonight? i thought there was.... anyone know..?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 10 2007, 06:14 PM~7228188
> *was she fine?  :biggrin:  lets see some piks!
> *


NO PICS MAN HER FRIEND WAS LIKE NO DONT LET HIM TAKE PICS OF YOU BECUASE HE MY BE ONE OF THAM TYPE OF GUYS WHO GOES ON MYSPACE & WOULD SAY THAT YOU HIS GIRL.....YUP HER FRIEND STR8 UP TRYED ME BUT OWELL BACK TO THE PICS 




* MAD FUCKIN PROPS TO UCE C.C.*










NICE LIL VIDEO FOR YALL BOYZ


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 9 2007, 02:05 PM~7218906
> *STILL FOR SALE . YEAH THIS IS THE SAME ONE IN INDIVIDUALS BACK IN THE DAYS
> 
> 
> ...



clean ass glasshouse


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*GuCcIcRoWnViC *I GOT U CUZO I HAVE ABOUT 50 PLUZ PICS BUT ILL POST MOST OF THAM TONIGHT SO GIVE ME A LIL TIME 


*UCE BOYZ AGAIN *


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

big show tommorrow , jim jones performing ... balllin'...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE IM SORRY I FORGOT YOUR NAME BUT DAMN EVERYONE THIS ***** MAD FUCKIN KOOL AS FUCK


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

makin that trip down from palm beach county.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 10 2007, 06:38 PM~7228339
> *is there a lineup tonight? i thought there was.... anyone know..?
> *


YUP I WAS TOLD ALOT OF PPL GOING OUT THERE TONIGHT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 10 2007, 07:39 PM~7227945
> *
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: bearrrrrrrrrrrr ur aliveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN-305-HOPPER, 93brougham, marquison14zz, scan, lowlyfe-all-day, japSW20, skippy

*WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW TOMMOR *


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 10 2007, 05:39 PM~7227945
> *
> *


WUZ UP BEAR...HOW WAS THE LINEUP LOL


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

tight iam riddin out there around 12


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn what a l;oooong as night and day...fianlly got home and gettin ready 2 go to sleep...but before i do...i need to talk to any-1 who had any issues or problems with the lil dickhead that was in charge of the line up....he fucked up alotta peoples day and we were one of them.....we got there around midnight....all our cars were indoor but yet a bunch of people that got there at 8 am got in b-4 us and he was letting in the outdoor cars b-4 indoors...wtf.....he was acting like a dick and my v.p. was ready 2 box with that ni99a....just wanna c if any-1 else had any issues so we can handle this shit...thanks....

DIRTY good talkin 2 u and meetin u...

HAITIAN i was right across from rollerz inside..holla i own the 2 tone cutlass


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 10 2007, 09:36 PM~7228325
> *ME N DIRTY
> 
> 
> ...


naw homie i think dirtys just tall :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 10 2007, 07:55 PM~7228839
> *naw homie i think dirtys just tall  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

IM GOING TO BED!!!!SEE YALL TOMMOR


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 10 2007, 07:47 PM~7228408
> *DAMN HOMIE IM SORRY I FORGOT YOUR NAME BUT DAMN EVERYONE THIS ***** MAD FUCKIN KOOL AS FUCK
> 
> 
> ...


see you found adam (pugs) i remember when he had no tats or all that shit on his face


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

FUCK GOING TO BAD HERES THE LINK TO MY TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318244


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 10 2007, 06:57 PM~7228476
> *lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bearrrrrrrrrrrr ur aliveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :biggrin:
> *


ur gunna go back 2nite?


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

hell yeah i got home today at 5 and i've been at the lowrider parking since 8 last nite and i got home and knocked out and woke up 30 minutes ago, lowrider starting to get cheap as hell, wussup with the 2004 evolution tour shirts in the goodie bag?!?!?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

simeone told me two 4 wheelers just crashed n two people died...? ne one know whats up?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 10 2007, 08:42 PM~7229086
> *simeone told me two 4 wheelers just crashed n two people died...? ne one know whats up?
> *


dam hope not, but those 4 wheelers get out of hand at all the picnics and shows.... I almost killed a 8 year old weaving through cars on a dirtbike at a picnic...


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

will if its true its very sad, iam on my way to the expo now to chill hopefully everyone is ok and my boy is just fukn with me.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 10 2007, 09:49 PM~7229119
> *dam hope not, but those 4 wheelers get out of hand at all the picnics and shows.... I almost killed a 8 year old weaving through cars on a dirtbike at a picnic...
> *



WHY THE FUCK DO FOOLS BRING THEM TO SHIT LIKE THAT, MUTHAFUCKAS SUPPOSED TO USE THAT SHIT OUT IN THE WOODS & SHIT :0


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

only in miami


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o100/IIMPALAA/Picture056.jpg[/


2007 SHOW


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 10 2007, 10:04 PM~7229237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 10 2007, 08:36 PM~7228325
> *ME N DIRTY
> 
> 
> ...


looks lika a rollerz only nba player lol


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

GuCcIcRoWnViC


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 10 2007, 10:18 PM~7229331
> *GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> 
> ...


dam ***** them pics came out hard dawg!!! N THAT SHOOT OF THE INTERIOR WAS PIMP. AIGHT DAWG THANKZ DAWG N I'LL C U OUT THERE 2MORROW FOOL...BACK THAT UP N I HOPE YA'LL LIKES THAT LIL AIRBRUSHED IN THE TRUNK.... THANKZ 2 MY DAWG RAY FROM CHANTI CUSTOMZ...786-232-1984 AND NOT TO MENTION DAT WAS HIS FIRST AIRBRUSH... N HE DIDN'T EVEN HAD 2 RE-DO IT. AIGHT DAWGS I'LL SEE YA CLOWIN ASS FOOL @ DA SHOW...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 10 2007, 10:42 PM~7229086
> *simeone told me two 4 wheelers just crashed n two people died...? ne one know whats up?
> *


damn is that true? hope not


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

I'm here posted up the line now ... buncha big rimers showing up .. Hopefully it gets good like last night...anyone coming tonight... ?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i just got back from the expo there was noone there at 11:30 saw one cop as i was leaving , so i dunno if its true. good luck to all 2morrow


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

damn i missed it. i would go bak but iam in 954


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 10 2007, 10:47 PM~7229836
> *I'm here posted up the line now ... buncha big rimers showing up .. Hopefully it gets good like last night...anyone coming tonight... ?
> *


I DOUBT IT'LL BE AS GOOD AS LAST NIGHT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Feb 11 2007, 01:42 AM~7230343
> *I DOUBT IT'LL BE AS GOOD AS LAST NIGHT
> *



damnnnn homie.... gettin that post count up!!!...... reached 7 on this one!....lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 11 2007, 12:46 AM~7230362
> *damnnnn homie.... gettin that post count up!!!...... reached 7 on this one!....lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


YUP IM TRYING TO MAKE UP FOR THE PAST 3YRS I BEEN ON LIL


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

only a couple hrs left....


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

AND THEN I FORGOT I HAD A CAMERA....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

From da lil show today at the strip club in plantation.. damn ima miss this car


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Feb 11 2007, 08:12 PM~7234093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that DOUBLE-O's lac ? or brownstylez Lac? 

where's the vert!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the monte lookin beautiful as always


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

i think double-os cause the vert was behind me, didnt get a pic of that


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

The best of show.............


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 11 2007, 08:37 PM~7234250
> *
> The best of show.............
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 11 2007, 06:16 PM~7234117
> *is that DOUBLE-O's lac ? or brownstylez Lac?
> 
> where's the vert!!
> *


THAT'S MY LAC FOOL YOU SHOULD'VE WENT YOUR BOY CHRIST WAS OUT THERE :cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My 4 DOOR 1959 impala on 22z got 2nd place in 50s MILD CUSTOM not mad for its 1st show


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Feb 11 2007, 06:12 PM~7234093
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

another LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKER 




























ON 4'S


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone got piks from red tonight?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks to all yall boyz who I meet today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!one time to rollerz only,uce,last laff,stright pimpin,kenny & his wife from bnc & all yall solo rides!!!!!!!!!!!thanks for showing a ***** love 



*To anyone that missed the show I fuckin got yall I have lots of pics to post.....Im just geting home from reds that shit got a lil crazy but nobody hopped n no cars were runn over :biggrin: lol but *


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 11 2007, 10:39 PM~7236245
> *I just wanted to say thanks to all yall boyz who I meet today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!one time to rollerz only,uce,last laff,stright pimpin,kenny & his wife from bnc & all yall solo rides!!!!!!!!!!!thanks for showing a ***** love
> To anyone that missed the show I fuckin got yall I have lots of pics to post.....Im just geting home from reds that shit got a lil crazy but nobody hopped n no cars were runn over  :biggrin: lol but
> *


Dam what time u left reds???


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 12 2007, 12:41 AM~7236263
> *Dam what time u left reds???
> *


Every year it's over about that time! Nobody hopped anything? That kind of sucks because I know there were mad people out there sitting and waiting for some excitement


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 11 2007, 09:39 PM~7235697
> *anyone got piks from red tonight?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 11 2007, 10:41 PM~7236263
> *Dam what time u left reds???
> *


around 11


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

YO ONE TIME FOR LUXURY STREET CUSTOM 1ST PLACE WINNER HOLLA ATCHA BOIII


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 11:57 AM~7238418
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*THIS BITCH WAS BEAUTIFUL I SPENT LIKE 20 MINUTES TALKING TO THIS GUY ABOUT HIS CAR AND HIS ENGINE....I GOT SOME GOOD IDEAS FROM HIM HES A COOL CAT*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

b4 anyone says it or w.e. no the car is not done and its NOT wetsand and buffed yet!!! i know, how some of u r!
:uh:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

One time for everyone who showed, and two times for certified gangster we took home 11 trophies wit it. good to see everyone out there


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2007, 12:24 PM~7239915
> *b4 anyone says it or w.e. no the car is not  done and its NOT wetsand and buffed yet!!! i know, how some of u r!
> :uh:
> *


car looks good


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 10:57 AM~7238418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass ss, make me wanna finish mine.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 12 2007, 12:44 PM~7240067
> *sick ass bubble, make me wanna finish mine.
> *


TRUE SS


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

i stand corrected....

now that i got you, you sellin daytons yet?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 12 2007, 12:50 PM~7240116
> *i stand corrected....
> 
> now that i got you, you sellin daytons yet?
> *


TRYING TO. ALOT OF PEOPLE DON'T LIKE PAYING THE PRICE DIFFERENCE FOR QUALITY WICH I UNDERSTAND BUT IT'S WORTH IT IN THE LONG RUN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WE SHOULD ALL BE THANKFULL WE MISSED ALL THIS RAIN BY ONE DAY ACTUALLY HOURS IT HASN'T STOPED RAINING BY MY HOUSE SINCE LAST NIGHT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN THEY SHOULD RENAME THAT SHOW TO THE LRM MIAMI LOWRIDER/DONK SHOW. WOW THE CRAZY THING IS ALL THE CARS, AND I WALKED BY, AND CATS JUST LIKE BOUGHT THE CAR, THROUGH SOME RIMS ON IT, AND DROVE THE BITCH PLAQUED UP AND EVERYTHING :dunno: .
I MISS CALIFORNIA :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 12 2007, 04:44 PM~7240545
> *DAMN THEY SHOULD RENAME THAT SHOW TO THE LRM MIAMI LOWRIDER/DONK SHOW.  WOW  THE CRAZY THING IS ALL THE CARS, AND I WALKED BY, AND CATS JUST LIKE BOUGHT THE CAR, THROUGH SOME RIMS ON IT, AND DROVE THE BITCH PLAQUED UP AND EVERYTHING :dunno: .
> I MISS CALIFORNIA :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



Very true in some cases not all...there were some cars with big rims and custom work done to them


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 12 2007, 12:32 PM~7239977
> *car looks good
> *


thank u


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

hno: 

No more Hating from the Cops at Ahmelia Park


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2007, 02:24 PM~7239915
> *b4 anyone says it or w.e. no the car is not  done and its NOT wetsand and buffed yet!!! i know, how some of u r!
> :uh:
> *


from the pix it looks bad ass....much props...gotta tell me how u did them trims in green? kandy?? anodize???


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 12 2007, 02:44 PM~7240545
> *DAMN THEY SHOULD RENAME THAT SHOW TO THE LRM MIAMI LOWRIDER/DONK SHOW.  WOW  THE CRAZY THING IS ALL THE CARS, AND I WALKED BY, AND CATS JUST LIKE BOUGHT THE CAR, THROUGH SOME RIMS ON IT, AND DROVE THE BITCH PLAQUED UP AND EVERYTHING :dunno: .
> I MISS CALIFORNIA :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 I agree w you, there should be a minumum to enter.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 12 2007, 04:08 PM~7241706
> *I agree w you, there should be a minumum to enter.
> *


NOT :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 04:45 PM~7241945
> *NOT  :biggrin:
> *


i see your monte has a sfi turbo badge on the hood.. is it turbo?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

we had to be there! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 12 2007, 04:12 PM~7240758
> *Very true in some cases not all...there were some cars with big rims and custom work done to them
> *


DON'T GET ME WRONG, THERE WAS SOME NICE ASS DONKS OUT THERE. I MEAN I AM NOT A FAN, I APPRECIATE WHAT THEY DO. I JUST DO NOT THINK THEY SHOULD BE JUDGE IN THE SAME CLASS WITH OTHER CARS, AND ESPECIALLY AT A LRM SHOW, ESPECIALLY CAUSE YOU WOULD NOT BE JUDGED AGAINST THEM IN ARIZONA, OR CALIFORNIA. THEY SHOULD HAVE A SPECIAL CLASS FOR DONKS. NO MATER, THEY ARE COMING, SO LRM SHOULD JUST TAKE THE LEAD AND GO AHEAD AND DO WHAT WE DON'T WANT. LIKE IT OR NOT, THEY HERE TO STAY. WE MIGHT AS WELL GET USED TO IT. I MEAN THE FIRST YEAR WENT TO MIAMI TO SHOW WAS 2002 AND THEY WERE JUST GETTING BIGGER, BACK THEN, MAYBE 90% LOWRIDERS, 10% DONKS. KNOW IT IS MORE LIKE 60% DONKS, AND 40% LOWRIDERS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 12 2007, 04:55 PM~7242022
> *i see your monte has a sfi turbo badge on the hood.. is it turbo?
> *


FACTORY V6 TURBO 3.8L THERE WAS ONLY 1200 MADE LIKE THAT


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Where my UCE people


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Car looks good Jason .


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2007, 03:24 PM~7239915
> *b4 anyone says it or w.e. no the car is not  done and its NOT wetsand and buffed yet!!! i know, how some of u r!
> :uh:
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 05:42 PM~7242383
> *FACTORY V6 TURBO 3.8L THERE WAS ONLY 1200 MADE LIKE THAT
> *


 :0 dam i never knew, did they bring the hot air or intercooled motor?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 12 2007, 06:00 PM~7242517
> *:0  dam i never knew, did they bring the hot air or intercooled motor?
> *


HOT AIR .THE CAR IS CARBURATED BUT I CAN PUT AN AFTER MARKET INTERCOOLER ON IT. I HAVE SO MANY THINGS THAT I WANT TO DO TO THAT CAR BUT I JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME BETWEEN EVERYTHING ELSE GOING ON


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 06:24 PM~7242719
> *HOT AIR .THE CAR IS CARBURATED BUT I CAN PUT AN AFTER MARKET INTERCOOLER ON IT. I HAVE SO MANY THINGS THAT I WANT TO DO TO THAT CAR BUT I JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME BETWEEN EVERYTHING ELSE GOING ON
> *


ah ok the carbed setup. i was giving away a 85 motor, i ended up selling it for scrap metal. fresh top end too


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

PINK 73 VERT DONK FEST...KANDY PINK..FASTEST FADING KANDY BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 12 2007, 06:12 PM~7242152
> *THE FIRST YEAR WENT TO MIAMI TO SHOW WAS 2002 AND THEY WERE JUST GETTING BIGGER, BACK THEN, MAYBE 90% LOWRIDERS, 10% DONKS.  KNOW IT IS MORE LIKE 60% DONKS, AND 40% LOWRIDERS
> *


EAST COAST RIDEOWNED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce84_@Feb 12 2007, 05:59 PM~7242511
> * Car looks good Jason .
> *



thanx eddy


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 12 2007, 08:12 PM~7242152
> *DON'T GET ME WRONG, THERE WAS SOME NICE ASS DONKS OUT THERE.  I MEAN I AM NOT A FAN, I APPRECIATE WHAT THEY DO.  I JUST DO NOT THINK THEY SHOULD BE JUDGE IN THE SAME CLASS WITH OTHER CARS, AND ESPECIALLY AT A LRM SHOW, ESPECIALLY CAUSE YOU WOULD NOT BE JUDGED AGAINST THEM IN ARIZONA, OR CALIFORNIA.  THEY SHOULD HAVE A SPECIAL CLASS FOR DONKS.  NO MATER, THEY ARE COMING, SO LRM SHOULD JUST TAKE THE LEAD AND GO AHEAD AND DO WHAT WE DON'T WANT.  LIKE IT OR NOT, THEY HERE TO STAY.  WE MIGHT AS WELL GET USED TO IT.  I MEAN THE FIRST YEAR WENT TO MIAMI TO SHOW WAS 2002 AND THEY WERE JUST GETTING BIGGER, BACK THEN, MAYBE 90% LOWRIDERS, 10% DONKS.  KNOW IT IS MORE LIKE 60% DONKS, AND 40% LOWRIDERS
> *



Yea very true....your right maybe cars with rims 20's and up should have there own class so the lowriders can compete in there own class.....Hopefully lowrider magazine keeps coming down here cause the turnout in this show wasnt that big at all but it had alot of nice cars


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 12 2007, 02:23 PM~7240840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 12 2007, 09:28 PM~7242746
> *ah ok the carbed setup. i was giving away a 85 motor, i ended up selling it for scrap metal. fresh top end too
> *



Hey Jap's I heard you guys where talkin trash the friday night line up that yall gonna beat us in that fishing tournament.....you guys better back those words up :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

ANYBODY NEED A BRAND NEW 22 INCH PIRELLI TIRE 265-35-22 SCORPIO ZERO...STILL GOT THE HAIRS ON EM $100 DOLLARS AND ITS YOURS!!!!!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yo i'll be at the straaight pimpin picnic


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

nobody got pics of the line up on friday night


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE !


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 13 2007, 09:14 AM~7247014
> *Yea very true....your right maybe cars with rims 20's and up should have there own class so the lowriders can compete in there own class.....Hopefully lowrider magazine keeps coming down here cause the turnout in this show wasnt that big at all but it had alot of nice cars*


I THINK MIAMI MIGHTA JUST SEEN THERE LAST LRM SHOW FOR A WHILE. EVEN JIM JONES WAS NOT HYPED, JUST KIDDING ON STAGE, AND THAT WAS IT. THE SHOW DID NOT HAVE THE DRAW IT USED TO HAVE.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 13 2007, 10:05 AM~7247533
> *Hey Jap's I heard you guys where talkin trash the friday night line up that yall gonna beat us in that fishing tournament.....you guys better back those words up  :biggrin:
> *



lol japs wasnt even there.... so when is this tournament going down?...... 2 weeks yeah?.... everyones down for the 24th??? let me know......


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 13 2007, 04:56 PM~7250732
> *lol japs wasnt even there....  so when is this tournament going down?...... 2 weeks yeah?.... everyones down for the 24th??? let me know......
> *


no not on the 25th on the 24 ivan said it was that sunday


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Just putten it out there.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

the lowrider show was good, the bikkini cotest was better and thanks to the girl with the blue shorts that her shit popped out he shorts, lol, thick stuff. :biggrin:  

better weather than last year.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Feb 13 2007, 06:06 PM~7251272
> *no not on the 25th on the 24 ivan said it was that sunday
> *



lol you just made no sense cause the 25th is sunday... fucken ******... OPEN YOUR EYES BITCH!....lol


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Any one know where i can get a 4link installed in a 4dr blazer 2nd gen....?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 13 2007, 06:56 PM~7252109
> *Any one know where i can get a 4link installed in a 4dr blazer 2nd gen....?
> *


S.I.C. CARS 305-244-7632 speak 2 Phil


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i still got a triple black 95 fleetwood for sale let me know wats up 6500 without tvs and bass 8500 with everything (hydros and all)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 13 2007, 09:05 AM~7247533
> *Hey Jap's I heard you guys where talkin trash the friday night line up that yall gonna beat us in that fishing tournament.....you guys better back those words up  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i wasnt even in miami but if it means a fish off consider it done, this weekend, the only weekend i have off!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN SOLD !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I'AM SURE GOING TO MISS IT....... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 13 2007, 09:53 PM~7254697
> *I'AM SURE GOING TO MISS IT....... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:angry:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 13 2007, 09:47 PM~7254622
> *THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN SOLD !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


BALLIN!!!! LOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 13 2007, 11:47 PM~7254622
> *THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN SOLD !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


would u like to make a donation?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 13 2007, 09:59 PM~7254802
> *would u like to make a donation?
> *


i need it more :biggrin: 

the JAPS vert regal foundation


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 12:00 AM~7254823
> *i need it more  :biggrin:
> 
> the JAPS vert regal foundation
> *


but i want to vert my lac


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 13 2007, 10:01 PM~7254833
> *but i want to vert my lac
> *


 :0 :0 you sold the rivi?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 14 2007, 12:47 AM~7254622
> *THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN SOLD !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


who got it?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 12:03 AM~7254866
> *:0  :0  you sold the rivi?
> *


naw lol i still got the rivi in my yard hopefully now that lowriders over and income tax someone will buy it from me 3,500 firm people even though i got someone that is interested in it might come by this weekend lets see  az far az verting the lac it would be nice but where how much is the question  :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

OK SO WAS UP ....WHOS FINALLY GOING FISHING. THE SHOW PAST AND IT SUCKED SO LETS GO FISHING.
NAME THE TEAMS.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 13 2007, 11:47 PM~7254622
> *THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN SOLD !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



goood now you could pay me back my 5 bucks !


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 13 2007, 10:34 PM~7255319
> *naw lol i still got the rivi in my yard hopefully now that lowriders over and income tax someone will buy it from me 3,500 firm people even though i got someone that is interested in it might come by this weekend lets see   az far az verting the lac it would be nice but where how much is the question    :biggrin:
> *


Get it done at bowtie cali. (Big money :biggrin: ) but got to pay the cost to be the boss


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 14 2007, 02:41 AM~7256084
> *OK SO WAS UP ....WHOS FINALLY GOING FISHING. THE SHOW PAST AND IT SUCKED SO LETS GO FISHING.
> NAME THE TEAMS.
> *



:wave: :scrutinize: Count me in.......what are the rumors that they wana take it 2 saltwater....you dont wanna take it there...i got that candy for the sailfish and kingfish


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

team "skeet on you" me and the japs...... lol


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 14 2007, 07:57 AM~7258073
> *:wave:  :scrutinize: Count me in.......what are the rumors that they wana take it 2 saltwater....you dont wanna take it there...i got that candy for the sailfish and kingfish
> *


I will take it to saltwater with you homie but the rest of the click dont got boats but when ever you holla  

Me and chris 
Impessive Fishing team


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

For the ni99az that are STILL into lowridin and not fishing. Whos entering there cars at Tampa? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got these for sale they came off hood money so they are still really clean i was going to put them on my little work truck but i'm sticking with my billet wheels there's five of them 450.00


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 14 2007, 09:28 AM~7258697
> *I will take it to saltwater with you homie but the rest of the click dont got boats but when ever you holla
> 
> Me and chris
> ...


im crazy, il takke my jon boat out saltwater :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 13 2007, 11:47 PM~7254622
> *THE LINCOLN HAS BEEN SOLD !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



dasz for dah haterz meng


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 13 2007, 10:34 PM~7255319
> *naw lol i still got the rivi in my yard hopefully now that lowriders over and income tax someone will buy it from me 3,500 firm people even though i got someone that is interested in it might come by this weekend lets see   az far az verting the lac it would be nice but where how much is the question    :biggrin:
> *


put that thign on ebay, should go quick on there, or by a g-body and use it for parts


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

ANy one Need A convertable TOp holla at me i got 2 of them one has bucket and ready to put on a g-body its was on my lime regal or got the other one just top andbody need 10'' inch pistons barley used


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 14 2007, 12:32 PM~7258727
> *For the ni99az that are STILL into lowridin and not fishing. Whos entering there cars at Tampa? :dunno:
> *



Im into both homie ima be in tampa and so will most of the RoLLiN family


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 14 2007, 12:36 PM~7258758
> *im crazy, il takke my jon boat out saltwater :biggrin:
> *



wont be 2 bad for some back country fishing but that bitch will get hott


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 14 2007, 12:28 PM~7258697
> *I will take it to saltwater with you homie but the rest of the click dont got boats but when ever you holla
> 
> Me and chris
> ...



I dont got a boat but me and my other boy danny always takin off from Matheson Hammocks and hittin up some reefs and then the drop off


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yo pink86regal that monte was lookin hard cant wait to see it done, and what happend to the regal? im entering my truck in tamp also


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Feb 14 2007, 10:54 AM~7259427
> *yo pink86regal that monte was lookin hard cant wait to see it done, and what happend to the regal? im entering my truck in tamp also
> *



thank u. regal is getting redone (taking my time with it this time around) so i decided to build a toy while im in the process.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 14 2007, 11:32 AM~7258727
> *For the ni99az that are STILL into lowridin and not fishing. Whos entering there cars at Tampa? :dunno:
> *


Making some arrangements to show up in Tampa!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 14 2007, 11:22 AM~7259632
> *Making some arrangements to show up in Tampa!
> *



 c u there


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

.......NOW THAT PPL GET THERE INCOME TAX MONEY IS THERE ANY OFFERS..... 95 Fleetwood is still in my front yard *8500 obo *with tvs and sound system(1 kicker L7s 3 2000 watt Hifonics amps alpine touch screen indash and 2 7 inch headrest)* 6500 obo *without tvs and soundsystem ....car has 2 pumps 6 batts house grill triple black reinforced arches and Diff. and extended a arms Hids over all a clean ass car let me know if intrestead got another car and need money ASAP 
Some pics i took today 
*Indash*








*Interior*








*Setup*








*Laying down*








[/quote]


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*Props to my boy Juan...2nd place sweepstakes with his ranger...and props to all of UCE yall boys lookin good in the show...ill post pics of the t-bird later *


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

IMPRESSIVE CAR CLUB WIL BE AT TAMPA,M AND ONCE AGAIN DA TOWNCAR WILL BE OUT FOR THE HATERZ ONE MORE TIME............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Feb 14 2007, 09:50 AM~7258015
> *Get it done at bowtie cali. (Big money :biggrin: ) but got to pay the cost to be the boss
> *


yea i know over there at mafia customs in cali but shit how much would a job like that cost more or less


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 14 2007, 08:39 AM~7257635
> *goood now you could pay me back my 5 bucks !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Feb 14 2007, 10:50 AM~7258015
> *Get it done at bowtie cali. (Big money :biggrin: ) but got to pay the cost to be the boss
> *


hey bubba im getting that fleet this weekend. I aint quitting till that shit becomes a vert :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 14 2007, 07:36 PM~7262010
> *yea i know over there at mafia customs in cali but shit how much would a job like that cost more or less
> *


the blue one at the show is 60k. time to get grindin


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 14 2007, 07:53 PM~7262609
> *the blue one at the show is 60k. time to get grindin
> *


 :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

anyone selling 24s for a good price


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 14 2007, 07:53 PM~7262609
> *the blue one at the show is 60k. time to get grindin
> *


thats chump change i got that in my budweiser piggie bank :biggrin: naw but on another note yea 60k with everything chromed out the juice new motor but i dont want all that i just want 2 door chop chop the top and yea i know even that is alot of work :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn i should really change my avater... :dunno:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 14 2007, 08:50 PM~7263166
> *Damn i should really change my avater... :dunno:
> *


Are you that loser that has the lincoln avitar and don't even own one???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 14 2007, 06:51 PM~7263180
> *Are you that loser that has the lincoln avitar and don't even own one????  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha... aww you clownin cuz....not anymore i dont.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 14 2007, 08:52 PM~7263193
> *hahaha... aww you clownin cuz....not anymore i dont.
> *


 :biggrin: Well it's gone congrats.. It's BIGBODY TIME for someone :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 14 2007, 06:53 PM~7263206
> *:biggrin: Well it's gone congrats.. It's BIGBODY TIME for someone :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YESUHH !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 14 2007, 08:54 PM~7263220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  YESUHH !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: That's my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whose hitting up tk?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 14 2007, 09:58 AM~7258966
> *wont be 2 bad for some back country fishing but that bitch will get hott
> *


yea i wanna take it out to the bay hit up some mangroves/salt canals


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

my fleet will be out soon in the streets again. sso see yall soon


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

any one got a gutted or cheap malibu or ss monter laying around? looking for a rolling body to build a runner


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

aiiiy dawg jose sold his lincoln n mii ass still got dah lac de piiiiiiingah


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 14 2007, 08:24 PM~7264002
> *my fleet will be out soon in the streets again. sso see yall soon
> *


HOPE YOU OUT SOON MISTER RIDER KING.
SIXTY G'Z AIN'T WORTH IT FOR ONE OF THEM CARS.
YOU MUST OF NOT TOOK A GOOD LOOK :around: AT THAT CAR AT THE SHOW.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 15 2007, 09:35 AM~7267499
> *1978 malibu (4 door) 305 with ac runs great $850
> *


PM'd


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 15 2007, 10:19 AM~7267829
> *ill get you the pics by tommorrow
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

YESTERDAY....................MY 2 IMPALAS


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 15 2007, 01:34 PM~7267963
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=969559874


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 15 2007, 02:34 PM~7269131
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=969559874
> *



lmfao


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

hey ross why did you miss the show


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 15 2007, 02:44 PM~7269239
> *hey ross why did you miss the show
> *



was at some lil show in plantation..didnt feel like drivin down there and the interior of the mark needs a serious cleaning up etc etc, the caddy wasnt ready.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT uffin: uffin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

MAD FUCK'IN PROPS TO THIS GUY HE WAS STR8 UP LADY BACK ONE I ASKED HIM IF I CAN GET HIM ON VIDEO TO DO A ROLLING 3


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ONE TIME FOR THIS GUY FROM STR8 PIMPIN THIS IS ONE OF THE CLEANS CROWN VICS I SEEN IN A LONG TIME


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

all these cars with big rims now doing the gangsta lean remind me of something.....??


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham* 
:wave:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

IM STARTING TO POST PICS FROM THE LOWRIDER SHOW SO HERES THE LINK IF YALL WANT TO CHECK THAM OUT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=319474


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 15 2007, 07:32 PM~7272372
> *all these cars with big rims now doing the gangsta lean remind me of something.....??
> *


lolz i feel u homie...let these ****** know u tha 1st 1 tuckin 22's bagged on a big body!!!!!!l0lz but i mean TUCKIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 15 2007, 07:05 PM~7272755
> *lolz i feel u homie...let these ****** know u tha 1st 1 tuckin 22's bagged on a big body!!!!!!l0lz but i mean TUCKIN!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono: unless u talkin bout cadis only.....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 15 2007, 08:34 PM~7272406
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, 93brougham
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 15 2007, 09:05 PM~7272755
> *lolz i feel u homie...let these ****** know u tha 1st 1 tuckin 22's bagged on a big body!!!!!!l0lz but i mean TUCKIN!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 15 2007, 09:28 PM~7272956
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:  unless u talkin bout cadis only.....
> 
> 
> ...


::whistles:: marioo yea mario has a big body but i know someone else tucking b4 him


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 15 2007, 07:38 PM~7273093
> *::whistles:: marioo yea mario has a big body but i know someone else tucking b4 him
> *


theres been alot b-4 mario...but hes the only one i have pics of and hes still ridin :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 15 2007, 09:38 PM~7273093
> *::whistles:: marioo yea mario has a big body but i know someone else tucking b4 him
> *




- whistles - shuuutttttt upppppp!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Feb 14 2007, 10:17 PM~7265155
> *aiiiy dawg jose sold his lincoln n mii ass still got dah lac de piiiiiiingah
> *


don't worry cuz, you'll get rid of that shit soon.. its just patience.. look how long it took me to sell it.. its all patience.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 15 2007, 07:59 PM~7273275
> *- whistles - shuuutttttt upppppp!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 15 2007, 09:59 PM~7273275
> *- whistles - shuuutttttt upppppp!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 15 2007, 10:03 PM~7273303
> *don't worry cuz, you'll get rid of that shit soon.. its just patience.. look how long it took me to sell it.. its all patience.
> *


why it gotta be all that jose :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 15 2007, 10:30 PM~7273548
> *why it gotta be all that jose  :biggrin:
> *



i know right!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 14 2007, 10:32 AM~7258727
> *For the ni99az that are STILL into lowridin and not fishing. Whos entering there cars at Tampa? :dunno:
> *


ILL BRING MY ROD TO TAMPA...I HEARD THERE SOME GOOD LAKES OUT THERE. :banghead:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 15 2007, 08:30 PM~7273548
> *why it gotta be all that jose  :biggrin:
> *


lol... naw... my dawg knows i didn't mean it like that..


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

If it aint an LS then whats the Point??? Miami Style Kandy Teal 406 SBC... :0 :0 :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

73 Donk...Vert


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

shit i just found this...
how big are they gunna get?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 15 2007, 10:14 PM~7274556
> *ILL BRING MY ROD TO TAMPA...I HEARD THERE SOME GOOD LAKES OUT THERE.  :banghead:
> *



:thumbsup: i know ur car will be there. cant wait to see it.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

good morning MIAMI :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

THEY'RE 22 DVS "WALLSTREETS" WIT KUMHO TIRES 265/35/22

LUG PATTERN FOR 5X114

ASKIN $1600 O.B.O
































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

if ya'll c me in a different car n it happens 2 b a green chevy pick up don't get squierred it just mean dat da gucci crown vic finna fuck da game up lol....flippin da script for TAMPA !!! ...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2007, 05:25 AM~7275718
> *shit i just found this...
> how big are they gunna get?
> 
> ...



looks photoshop 2 me


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 16 2007, 09:24 AM~7276003
> *if ya'll c me in a different car n it happens 2 b a green chevy pick up don't get squierred it just mean dat da gucci crown vic finna fuck da game up lol....flippin da script for TAMPA !!! ...
> *



LoL gonna show them haters how RoLLiN C.C. do it


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 16 2007, 02:49 AM~7275242
> *If it aint an LS then whats the Point??? Miami Style Kandy Teal 406 SBC... :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...




that shit is nice ass fuc


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the 90's finally goin to the body shop for wet sanding and buffing and a coupla lil touch ups ....unfortunately it has a messed up back bumper until i come across a new one..... The one that was ont he car was bent, so i used one off my boys parts car which is str8, but all raggedy looking. =\


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 15 2007, 11:14 PM~7274556
> *ILL BRING MY ROD TO TAMPA...I HEARD THERE SOME GOOD LAKES OUT THERE.  :banghead:
> *


2 years ago i went to tampa for the show i took my rod and i caught an 8 lb bass behind on of my club members house that lived over there.... only fished for 15 minutes.. caught one and lost one.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 16 2007, 08:20 AM~7276185
> *LoL gonna show them haters how RoLLiN C.C. do it
> *



U BEST BELIEVE DAT SHIT LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RoLLiN SS, *2-Face '64*

wudup ivan


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Here chillin...
Waud up Vinny?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

QUE BOLA PPL? AND THEY THOUGHT WE WAS DEAD...LOL


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

HID KITS FOR SALE JUST $200 ANY KIT. 1 YEAR WARRANTY NEW IN THE BOX. WILL INSTALL FOR JUST $20.


LUKE


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 16 2007, 11:46 AM~7276725
> *QUE BOLA PPL? AND THEY THOUGHT WE WAS DEAD...LOL
> *



lol we want them 2 think that...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 16 2007, 11:43 AM~7276697
> *Here chillin...
> Waud up Vinny?
> *




chillin homie we still down for that fishing tournament?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone down for some fishin this weekend? i wont be able to make it for the 24th :angry:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 16 2007, 12:48 PM~7277131
> *anyone down for some fishin this weekend? i wont be able to make it for the 24th  :angry:
> *



nah saturday is the range...and sunday im goin 2 moroso for that show pinks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

oh well gues i gotta wait till move back :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 16 2007, 10:53 AM~7277183
> *nah saturday is the range...and sunday im goin 2 moroso for that show pinks
> *


YO I THINK IMMA B RIDIN 2 MOROSO TO *****, CUZ DAT SHIT IS GONNA B FUCKIN GOOD... I LIK DAT SHO. DAT SHIT IS BAD ASS...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 16 2007, 10:46 AM~7277121
> *chillin homie we still down for that fishing tournament?
> *


Oh for sure it's going down...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 16 2007, 09:46 AM~7276725
> *QUE BOLA PPL? AND THEY THOUGHT WE WAS DEAD...LOL
> *


DEAD SHIT ***** WE JUST TEASE THEM @ DA MIAMI SHO LOL... WE LET THEM TAKE BEST CAR CLUB THIS YEAR CUZ SHIT WE TAKE WIT US ALL DA TIME LOL... WE FINNA SHO UP 2 TAMPA BALLIN STATUS LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

<style>.hov:hover{background-color:black}</style>
<div style='font: bold 11px arial;width:310px'>
<a class='hov' style='display:block;width:310px;border:solid 2px black;padding:5px' href="http://0vc4u.com/" target='_blank'>
<center>
Jim Jones - We Fly High Remix (ft. T.I., Diddy, Juelz Santana, & Baby) GUCCI CROWN VIC MUSIC
<embed name='RAOCXplayer' src='http://0vc4u.com/video/file_50141.asx' autostart='true' type='application/x-mplayer2' width='300' height='265' showcontrols='1' showstatusbar='0' loop='True' enablecontextmenu='0' displaysize='0' pluginspage='http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Downloads/Contents/Products/MediaPlayer/'>
</embed>


Music Video Code provided by VideoCodes4U</a>
</center></div>


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 16 2007, 12:06 PM~7277293
> *DEAD SHIT ***** WE JUST TEASE THEM @ DA MIAMI SHO LOL... WE LET THEM TAKE BEST CAR CLUB THIS YEAR CUZ SHIT WE TAKE WIT US ALL DA TIME LOL... WE FINNA SHO UP 2 TAMPA BALLIN STATUS LOL
> *


WHO TOOK THAT SHIT ANYWAYZ?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 16 2007, 11:14 AM~7277350
> *WHO TOOK THAT SHIT ANYWAYZ?
> *



STR8 PIMPIN TOOK IT...THEY WAS LOOKIN HARD OUT THERE I AIN'T GONNA LIE...N STREET STYLES TOOK BEST CAR CLUB DISPLAY...

MAD PROPS FOR MY PEOPLES IN STR8 PIMPIN...IMMA CALL SICK ON SUNDAY N RIDE 2 DA PICNIC LOL FUCK DAT SHIT LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah congratz to them, i've seen some of ther rides...lookin good out der


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

They got some good deal on the auto trader 

86' MOnte 1450
1984 2dr box 3500
1987 Cutlass sunroof 1100

Those are some good deal People trying to come up


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah but most of them wen u go see them are all fucked up


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 16 2007, 06:42 AM~7275926
> *:thumbsup: i know ur car will be there. cant wait to see it.
> *


 :dunno: hno: i dunno what you talking about jayson.....lol btw that monte got a nasty ass bulldog lean on the front end. nice


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 16 2007, 03:08 PM~7278488
> *:dunno:  hno: i dunno what you talking about jayson.....lol btw that monte got a nasty ass bulldog lean on the front end. nice
> *




Danny i thought u sold ur car


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 16 2007, 02:37 PM~7279270
> *Danny i thought u sold ur car
> *


i did . :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 16 2007, 01:41 PM~7279304
> *i did .  :biggrin:
> *


i hope this ends up like the story of my car burning down :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 16 2007, 12:08 PM~7278488
> *:dunno:  hno: i dunno what you talking about jayson.....lol  :biggrin:  sure u dont
> 
> 
> ...



thanx


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 16 2007, 04:41 PM~7279304
> *i did .  :biggrin:
> *




 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 16 2007, 01:42 PM~7279316
> *i hope this ends up like the story of my car burning down  :biggrin:
> *


\

ding ding ding and we got a WINNER!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DANNY IF U DIDNT SELL UR CAR U FOOLED THE SHIT OUTTA ME


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 16 2007, 11:16 AM~7277976
> *They got some good deal on the auto trader
> 
> 86' MOnte 1450
> ...


i checked out da cutty but i dont think it was da 87 front clip

da pic shows da side of da car but not da front


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ill be out there at the picnic in the 59


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 16 2007, 06:59 PM~7280731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn my girl looks good uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *Infamuz Bizzy*,* tRiCk oR tReAt 2*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

lolz yea and here is your girl posing with ur other girl lolz


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: gangsta

damn tito's lincoln choppin up all the lincolns in dade n broward


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

one more time lowriders over and people got income $$$ so lets try this again  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=319700


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whose heading 2 da str8 pimpin picnic??


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 16 2007, 05:22 PM~7280846
> *lolz yea and here is your girl posing with ur other girl lolz
> 
> 
> ...



yo tito man where da hell are those chicks at man ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2007, 07:56 PM~7281043
> *whose heading 2 da str8 pimpin picnic??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2007, 07:58 PM~7281057
> *yo tito man where da hell are those chicks at man ?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

i dont find the 2dr caprice in the autotrader ??


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I GUESS THE WEST PALM TRADER LET ME NO I THINK THE NUMBER IS AT MY SHOP


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 16 2007, 02:54 PM~7279444
> * DANNY IF U DIDNT SELL UR CAR U FOOLED THE SHIT OUTTA ME
> *


sold :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 16 2007, 08:19 AM~7276182
> *looks photoshop 2 me
> *


it is photoshopped, back wheel is the dead give away


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2007, 05:56 PM~7281043
> *whose heading 2 da str8 pimpin picnic??
> *


SHOULD BE OUT THERE IF I FINISH THE GOLD ON THE CADDY,BUT SOME OF THE LOWLYFE WILL OUT THERE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

a few pics of us at lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

A few of the winners..missing bout 4 more :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2007, 06:56 PM~7281043
> *whose heading 2 da str8 pimpin picnic??
> *


A COUPLE OF ROLLIN PEEPZ WILL B OUT THERE...

:wave: :buttkick: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

For all ya big rim and Hi rhyders out there...

FOR SALE

1993 limited roadmaster

23" Spining Davins, HID's, Sound System, Clifford Alarm, Interior, Cold A/c, etc.

PM me or hit me up...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2007, 05:56 PM~7281043
> *whose heading 2 da str8 pimpin picnic??
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ill be out there tom. what times is everyone gonna head out there ??


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 17 2007, 06:36 PM~7287423
> *ill be out there tom. what times is everyone gonna head out there ??
> *


picnic starts at 1


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

str8


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 17 2007, 08:46 PM~7287458
> *picnic starts at 1
> *



hmm, I drove the caddy home tonite...maybe i come out there if everyone promises not to look too closely at the unwetsanded unbuffed paint and the temporary back bumper and the no trim or emblems yet =\


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 16 2007, 01:16 PM~7277976
> *They got some good deal on the auto trader
> 
> 86' MOnte 1450
> ...


  too much for the box


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: 

its raining!!!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2007, 09:15 AM~7289615
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> its raining!!!
> *


shishkabob!! :angry: hopefully it clears up soon. forecast says a.m. showers. nothing about p.m.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

forecast is shown that this rain will pass in a couple hours. seems like all the wind is pushin the cloudy rain away quick enough to make it go. but well see. nature is off the chain these days.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Where is it gonna be again ????????


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Feb 18 2007, 09:39 AM~7289639
> *Where is it gonna be again ????????
> *


up to what i know its at the hiahleah race track. but im just following everybody so.... mmmm anybody?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 17 2007, 08:25 PM~7287926
> *hmm,  I drove the caddy home tonite...maybe i come out there if everyone promises not to look too closely at the unwetsanded unbuffed paint and the temporary back bumper and the no trim or emblems yet =\
> *


no problem lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Feb 18 2007, 06:39 AM~7289639
> *Where is it gonna be again ????????
> *


2200 E 4 ave

take 42 (lejeune) till 21st street (rite before the train tracks) make a left then make a right on 4th ave and its rite there after you cross the rail road tracks


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Feb 18 2007, 09:39 AM~7289639
> *Where is it gonna be again ????????
> *


IF U WANNA RIDE PM ME AND RIDE WIT LOW LYFE WE WILL BE RIDIN UP THERE FROM HOMESTEAD


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Straight.....one time fellas.. :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

adress is 2200 east 4 ave in hialeah , entrance is on 4th ave

it looks like it aint gunna rain anymore


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 18 2007, 09:50 AM~7289758
> *2200 E 4 ave
> 
> take 42 (lejeune) till 21st street (rite before the train tracks) make a left then make a right on 4th ave and its rite there after you cross the rail road tracks
> *



so, in coming from broward language...which exit do i get off 95? :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 18 2007, 09:32 AM~7290044
> *so, in coming from broward language...which exit do i get off 95?    :0
> *



95 south & get off at nw 103rd & make a right & keep going all da way until u reach E 4th ave & make a left & keep going until u see the race track entrance to your right


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2007, 11:36 AM~7290060
> *95 south & get off at nw 103rd & make a right & keep going all da way until u reach  E 4th ave & make a left & keep going until u see the race track entrance to your right
> *



word, thanks =]


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 18 2007, 11:32 AM~7290044
> *so, in coming from broward language...which exit do i get off 95?    :0
> *


nw 79 st west untill e 4th ave turn right and before the next light turn left u can't miss it


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2007, 09:37 AM~7290065
> *nw 79 st west untill e 4th ave turn right and before the next light turn left u can't miss it
> *


wow i woudve sent him the long way lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2007, 11:38 AM~7290070
> *wow i woudve sent him the long way lol
> *


not really remeber to much traffic on 103st its sunday the cubanas are out shopping :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2007, 11:49 AM~7290112
> *not really remeber to much traffic on 103st its sunday the cubanas are out shopping  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha good lookin out..what time is everyone gettin there


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 18 2007, 09:53 AM~7290126
> *hahaha good lookin out..what time is everyone gettin there
> *


i should be getting there between 1 & 2


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 18 2007, 11:53 AM~7290126
> *hahaha good lookin out..what time is everyone gettin there
> *


starts at 1 if ur in broward leave at 12 30


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up little lu blvd ace miami


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2007, 10:01 AM~7290163
> *was up little lu  blvd ace miami
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!



*Make:* Ford
*Model:* F-350 Super Duty Lariat
*Year:* 2002
*Price* $16,500 obo


Your looking at a very clean and reliable Diesel truck, Its adult driven owned by my dad who is a truck driver only driven on the weekends he is out of town mostly during the week. Here are the specifications on it. The car is well taken care off never raced or ragged on (My dad drives like an old lady)

Turn Key Car
Tan Leather Interior
Wood Accent's
Immaculate exterior
7.3 Diesel Motor
6 speed manual transmission
High Performance Chip with 2 different settings and a dash mounted switch to control it.
Recent Tune Up- All work done by Hi-Power Diesel and Diesel Electronics
Brand new Ford Turbo
Brand new Ford Diesel Injectors
Power Seats
Power Windows
Power Locks
Has the 5th wheel towing package (but we removed it and still have it)
Am/FM 6 Cd changer


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Str8 pimpin picnic was off the chain, lotta nice cars out there


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

any pics? props to the little pinkish red nissan truck with the fully chrome undecarriage, seen it drivin down lejune


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 18 2007, 05:09 PM~7292220
> *any pics? props to the little pinkish red nissan truck with the fully chrome undecarriage, seen it drivin down lejune
> *


x2


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 18 2007, 07:09 PM~7292220
> *any pics? props to the little pinkish red nissan truck with the fully chrome undecarriage, seen it drivin down lejune
> *


yeah nice ass truck


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

forgot my cam, but took these 2 wit my cell


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam CA doing the dam thang!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

certified gangster...man i dont even kno wut to say about that car.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 18 2007, 06:10 PM~7292708
> *forgot my cam, but took these 2 wit my cell
> 
> 
> ...



who this ***** nose up to? or was he swingin for shits and giggles?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 18 2007, 09:15 PM~7292775
> *certified gangster...man i dont even kno wut to say about that car.
> *


All I got to say is CG is certified RIDER KING :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 18 2007, 06:22 PM~7292836
> *All I got to say is CG is certified RIDER KING :biggrin:
> *


homie Large rode in his shit out there?.......now thats Gangsta


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 18 2007, 09:25 PM~7292863
> *homie Large rode in his shit out there?.......now thats Gangsta
> *


not only riding but three wheelin the whole way there


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

MUCH PROPS TO MY DOG LARGE.IT WAS A GREAT DAY WATCHING MY DOG RYDING HIS CG IMPALA TODAY. WE HAD BITCHES BREAKING FUCKING NECKS ON IT. CONGRATS ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 18 2007, 06:26 PM~7292876
> *not only riding but three wheelin the whole way there
> *


:worship: pics?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

It was a good sight watching Large pull it out the shop then drive that bitch down the road............****** didnt know what to think bout that squad....!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 18 2007, 06:21 PM~7292825
> *who this ***** nose up to? or was he swingin for shits and giggles?
> *


Yep....Willie hoppin just to get down.... Gotta give props to Jason from R.O. , the Monte was straight gettin off. :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

ANY PICS?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 18 2007, 07:05 PM~7293234
> *ANY PICS?
> *


x651654651


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

us drunk at da my crib after da str8 pimpin picnic


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

where are the fukin piks!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 18 2007, 08:16 PM~7293715
> *where are the fukin piks!!!!
> *


dam the paparazi didnt get pics? :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

The picnic was good as fuck but of course i never take pics lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

mad props to Straight Pimpin for another great picnic


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 18 2007, 11:24 PM~7293822
> *dam the paparazi didnt get pics?  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 18 2007, 06:10 PM~7292708
> *forgot my cam, but took these 2 wit my cell
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICNINC 2006

REGAL FROM CLASSIC ANGELS CAR CLUB MIAMI


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Feb 18 2007, 10:05 PM~7293566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dasz wusz good ****** 40 oz all day everiiday


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Feb 18 2007, 06:52 PM~7293089
> *Yep....Willie hoppin just to get down.... Gotta give props to Jason from R.O. , the Monte was straight gettin off. :thumbsup:
> *



thank u. battery's are fucked,so it didnt do wats suppose to do but o well. :angry: next time......


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 19 2007, 07:42 AM~7296214
> *thank u. battery's are fucked,so it didnt do wats suppose to do but o well.  :angry:  next time......
> *


it still got off nice, and hopped real clean too, no back hop.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

here are a few from LOW LYFE CRUISE THERE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Mystik Styles would like to say thanx 2 Straight Pimpin for another great picnic....u guys did that shit right...everything was organized and looking good...food was off tha chain!! :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 19 2007, 06:02 AM~7296235
> *here are a few from LOW LYFE CRUISE THERE
> 
> 
> ...




ride or die ****** :thumbsup: homie showin everybody how things are supposed to be


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Feb 19 2007, 08:02 AM~7296235
> *here are a few from LOW LYFE CRUISE THERE
> 
> 
> ...



fk how come all i see is "photobucket bandwith exceeded" 

my homeboy took a lot of pics too so when he sends em to me i'll post em up.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damnit man i don't wana sell the mark VI..ima have to hustle up a few more clients so i can keep all of em.

i'll use the 90 to tow the mark to shows :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 19 2007, 05:42 AM~7296214
> *thank u. battery's are fucked,so it didnt do wats suppose to do but o well.  :angry:  next time......
> *


pics?


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Straight Pimpin picnic piczz*


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*My Homeboys From ELEGANCE C.C. STUNNIN on Straight Pimpin in there Picnic.... The DADDY OF THE REGALS*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got mad pics comin up momentarily


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

COO, THAT SHIT LOOKED GOOD!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

where the pics at?!?!?!? :angry:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hold on dont get me wrong i got mad props to my boy o-dogg. pres of str8 pimpin but that was a nice hang out not a picnic. a very beautiful get together. he told me about next year and i wish him the best. next year will be off the meters.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn thats a pimp ass caddy in that 2nd pic =x


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NICE PIX


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

nice pics, good picnic.. whens the next one? 





ELEGANCE!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

NIce Pics nice whips tight work .Any pics of who hopped off against anybody thhe hoppers lookin clean and ready get down!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Feb 19 2007, 11:07 AM~7297707
> *nice pics,  good picnic.. whens the next one?
> ELEGANCE!
> *


When is the Elegance Picnic? :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 19 2007, 11:11 AM~7297733
> *.Any pics of who hopped off against anybody thhe hoppers lookin clean and ready get down!!!!
> *



x2


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

13s for sale
center golds
wit tires 
$300.00 o.b.o


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT any more pics so when is the next picnic?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I STILL GOT MY FLEETWOOD FOR SALE LET ME KNOW IF ANY ONE IS INTREASTEAD........ALSO LOOKING FOR SOME 24" DUB AND GOING TO SELL MY 22S TAKING OFFERS


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Feb 19 2007, 06:39 PM~7299839
> *13s for sale
> center golds
> wit tires
> ...


are they clean o what homie?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

UP FOR OFFERS AND POSSIBLE TRADES DONT WORRY ABOUT THE PRICES I POSTED BEFORE THROW ME SUM OFFERS AND WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT  
*8500 OBO *with tvs and sound system(1 kicker L7s 3 2000 watt Hifonics amps alpine touch screen indash and 2 7 inch headrest)* 6500 OBO *without tvs and soundsystem ....car has 2 pumps 6 batts house grill triple black reinforced arches and Diff. and extended a arms Hids over all a clean ass car 
Some pics i took today 
*Indash*








*Interior*








*Setup*








*Laying down*








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry for the pics that photobucket be trippn. here ya go though.
Here are a couple for now.
LOW LYFE ALWAYS REPPN DA SOUTH!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## str8ghtpimpin4life (Aug 9, 2005)

see now all you fuck ****** pulling on elegance dicks are gonna start talking shit bout them trying to stunn on straightpimpin. dat piece of shit bucket of grand national was broken down outside the park. now if ya'll ****** want beef then thats what ya'll gonna get.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

THANXS TO THE HOMIES FROM STR8 PIMPN THAT HOSTED THE PICNIC, THE FOOD AWESOME, HOPE TO SEE ALL YALL AGAIN, FROM ALL LOW LYFE


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8ghtpimpin4life_@Feb 19 2007, 07:33 PM~7301652
> *see now all you fuck ****** pulling on elegance dicks are gonna start talking shit bout them trying to stunn on straightpimpin. dat piece of shit bucket of grand national was broken down outside the park. now if ya'll ****** want beef then thats what ya'll gonna get.
> *


shit i think i left when elegance & str8 pimpin went at it but shit i see tensions are runnin high 

im da neutral ***** tho  

props 2 str8 pimpin for hosting da picnic , yall ****** did it big this year fa real


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 19 2007, 10:52 PM~7301876
> *shit i think i left when elegance & str8 pimpin went at it but shit i see tensions are runnin high
> 
> im da neutral ***** tho
> ...


x2


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

anybody got any more lowrider pics????? l0lz 0r pics 0f that blue sonic regal..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that bitch is WETT


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2007, 11:26 PM~7302326
> *that bitch is WETT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE PICS


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Big :thumbsup: to all the boys from Str8 Pimpin...

Yall did it big, good looking out!

Nice picnic, nice turn out, and nice bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 19 2007, 11:54 PM~7303513
> *Big  :thumbsup: to all the boys from Str8 Pimpin...
> 
> Yall did it big, good looking out!
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Guts Done by My Homeboy Joey...The Real Deal :0 All Suede...All LV


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Elegance 74 Vert Donk...Running Big Block..MIA Style

















































Yes Sir...Dade County Style


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

FOR SALE...HIS LOSS YOUR GAIN CAR HAS TO GO!!!!!!!


*Make:* Chevrolet
*Model:* Monte Carlo LS
*Year:* 1987
*Price:* 3,500 obo
*Location:* Miami, Florida



My Boy Joey is selling his LS car is a good running car very dependable recent motor rebuild. Here are the specs on the car


Power Windows
A/C less than a year old 
V8 305 motor 
Recent Motor Rebuild
Tan Vinly and Red Suade Guts done by Nunez
Interior is 65% done only thing left to do is the dash and seats rest of interior has been restored, he has all the materials to do the seats and will sell with the car.
Pioneer Mids and Highs 4 way speakers and Pioneer Radio
22 inch wheels with 265 35 22 Pirelli Scorpio Zero tires
Tan Canvas top done by Nunez
Very Reiliable car it is daily driven


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 18 2007, 07:40 PM~7292020
> *FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!
> Make: Ford
> Model: F-350 Super Duty Lariat
> ...





ttmft


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

1987 Regal for sale in Miami Fl.

Two tone paint, candy teal, and pearl teal with silver ice pearl, mural on trunk of leatherface along with gold leafing, pinstriping.

candy anodized bumpers, , 3 pump set up, 8 painted batteries, 388 stroker engine, all chrome undercarriage, painted belly, reinforced frame, shaved firewall, shaved doors, engraved parts, canvas top, custom interior, stereo system, candy anodized teal and gold custom rims, guaranteed show winner. 

$11k or best offer.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

THIS BITCH LOOKS LIKE THE AUTOTRADER NOW!!! :roflmao:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8ghtpimpin4life_@Feb 19 2007, 07:33 PM~7301652
> *see now all you fuck ****** pulling on elegance dicks are gonna start talking shit bout them trying to stunn on straightpimpin. dat piece of shit bucket of grand national was broken down outside the park. now if ya'll ****** want beef then thats what ya'll gonna get.
> *


yo homeboy that "piece of shit" grand national was not broken down outside thats a daily for your ass keep talkin all that shit that ***** pulled up beside the vert regal and reved, if u can talk all that run it then...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo XtReMe FrOm HeLL wassa ? ask ur brotha if he found me an s-10 yet lol
take it easy..


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yo wussup creepin cutty i'll ask him later for you lol,


this is for the haters...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

is that ur brotha on the roof? lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

hno:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

... uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

aint this sum shyt...where tha hoppin pics.. de pinga.i let my 56k load up a bunch of big rims l0lz...but still anymore piks


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 20 2007, 01:27 PM~7308491
> *aint this sum shyt...where tha hoppin pics.. de pinga.i let my 56k load up a bunch of big rims l0lz...but still anymore piks
> *



x2! :angry:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

this shit is funny as hell all this drama lol ok that regal is wet as hell but on the real who got best candy on a car at the show does anyone know cuz i missed that at the show thanks


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 20 2007, 04:52 PM~7308759
> *this shit is funny as hell all this drama lol ok that regal is wet as hell but on the real who got best candy on a car at the show does anyone know cuz i missed that at the show thanks
> *



:dunno:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

FOR SALE 
IN MIAMI FL.

1983 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 90D DOWN WITH NEW BROWM INTIRIOR AND A BRAND NEW BLACK TOP.ENGINE RUNS VERY GOOD, CAR DRIVES VERY GOOD ALL PISTON ARE INSTALLED AND A 2 PUMP AND 6 BATERY RACK IS INSTALLED IN THE CAR WITH 2 CCE PUMPS WITH MERZACHI PUMP HEADS INSIDE AND 4 14/7 BLACK SPOKE AND HALF ON THE LIP IS BLACK WITH NO RUST. WITH ALMOST NEW TIRE. AND I HAVE EXTRA PART FOR THE CAR ROCKER PANELS INCLUDED. CAR NEEDS MINOR BODY WORK AND PAINT.THAT ALL IT NEEDS. 
I WORK FOR A CAR TRANSPORT COMPANY SO IT CAN BE SHIPPED ANYWERE AT COST.
FOR ONLY $2600 FIRM......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 have the # for REED...recently tried callin and his # is either changed or disconnected...thanks


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 20 2007, 03:20 AM~7304947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know those 2 guys to the right?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 20 2007, 08:08 PM~7310662
> *anybody know those 2 guys to the right?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

dam alot of cars for sale in miami but no body buying  any offers on my fleet


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 20 2007, 10:13 AM~7306709
> *THIS BITCH LOOKS LIKE THE AUTOTRADER NOW!!! :roflmao:
> *


they should post these in the miami classifieds in da vehicles section shit ppl from da us will take a look


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

JUst wanted to post a picture of my car


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 20 2007, 09:48 PM~7311558
> *JUst wanted to post a picture of my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

depinga, all this talkin and still no piks of the hoppin, or of the hoes. and whats all this shit talkin about??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 20 2007, 03:52 PM~7308759
> *this shit is funny as hell all this drama lol ok that regal is wet as hell but on the real who got best candy on a car at the show does anyone know cuz i missed that at the show thanks
> *



my vote for best paint at the str8 pimpin picnic goes to CG without a doubt.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

haha not that my vote counts for sheeit ...jus my $0.02


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 20 2007, 04:52 PM~7308759
> *this shit is funny as hell all this drama lol ok that regal is wet as hell but on the real who got best candy on a car at the show does anyone know cuz i missed that at the show thanks
> *


seriously. id like to know too, and also best flake, and wut club won the club participation award?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

I DONT THINK THEY ANNOUNCED BEST CANDY OR BEST FLAKE...BUT THE 2 CARS THAT HAD SOME BAD ASS FLAKE WAS SLEEPERS GREEN CADDY AND DEE WITH THE ORANGE MONTE.... AND CANDY I DUNNO BUT THAT SONIC REGAL IS WETTTTT ASS FUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN VP (Feb 21, 2007)

WHO IS POSTING UP AS STR8 PIMPIN 4LIFE ????????????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

so whose hitting up tk 2morrow?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 20 2007, 11:26 PM~7312101
> *my vote for best paint at the str8 pimpin picnic goes to CG without a doubt.
> *


Thank You, Thank You


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 20 2007, 04:52 PM~7308759
> *this shit is funny as hell all this drama lol ok that regal is wet as hell but on the real who got best candy on a car at the show does anyone know cuz i missed that at the show thanks
> *


Yea, me too...Who did get it? :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT FOR LARGE'S RIDE
































































































































[/quote]


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

HID KITS FOR SALE!!!!!! $200 A KIT NEW IN THE BOX 1 YEAR WARRANTY.... WILL INSTALL FOR $20........



LUKE


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 20 2007, 12:27 PM~7306295
> *FOR SALE...HIS LOSS YOUR GAIN CAR HAS TO GO!!!!!!!
> Make: Chevrolet
> Model: Monte Carlo LS
> ...



ttt


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 20 2007, 11:40 PM~7312934
> *Yea, me too...Who did get it? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


trust me i know well we all know was up fool


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still selling my fleet and 22s and looking for 24 dubs


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 20 2007, 11:40 PM~7312934
> *Yea, me too...Who did get it? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

*LoL seein asz everiione is flossin their trophiies heres one more for dah record *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 20 2007, 09:40 PM~7312934
> *Yea, me too...Who did get it? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


da creepy looking puppet got it lol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

hno: ANyone go to TK Hangout & 49ST???.... :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: 

Gooodddd Daaaaaammmm...There were like 150,000,000 cars out tonight :0 :0 :0 :0 

From Lowriders...to Runners on 22s...to the 6's sitting tall....Variety :0 

Shit was Seeeriioouusss.... :0 

Danny from ECR was there filming....... :0 

Cops didnt raid that shit till like Midnight :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ...Tight work..


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Feb 20 2007, 02:05 PM~7308904
> *FOR SALE
> IN MIAMI FL.
> 
> ...


we sell the car alone for a better price i have alot of extra parts included the moulding will be painted and put on


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

HID KITS FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!! $200 A KIT NEW IN THE BOX. 1 YEAR WARRANTY ON ALL KITS. WILL INSTALL FOR $20..


LUKE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 02:33 AM~7323924
> *hno: ANyone go to TK Hangout & 49ST???.... :0  :0  :0  :0 hno:
> 
> Gooodddd Daaaaaammmm...There were like 150,000,000 cars out tonight :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


DAMN YEA???? SO TKS THE SPOT AGAIN...DAMN IMM LET THE CLUB KNOW SO WE CAN GO ... U GO OUT THERE HOMIE? I


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

DAM WHATS UP THIS YEAR NOTHING IS SELLING NOT EVEN OFFERS SHIT FLEETWOOD IS STILL IN MY HOUSE 


LOOKING FOR 24" DUB


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Any trades for the fleet?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Any one goin to towers tomorrow????


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

ECR vid shoot...USA flea in 30 Min...Piccalo Video


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 22 2007, 12:25 PM~7327006
> *DAMN YEA???? SO TKS THE SPOT AGAIN...DAMN IMM LET THE CLUB KNOW SO WE CAN GO ... U GO OUT THERE HOMIE? I
> *


Im there every Wednesday...It gets better every week..I used to go and it would be like 25 cars n the cops come quick then everyone go home...NOW its like 300 cars cops dont come till late..even if they do come everyone goes to 49st after anyways so its all good....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 03:14 PM~7328551
> *Im there every Wednesday...It gets better every week..I used to go and it would be like 25 cars n the cops come quick then everyone go home...NOW its like 300 cars cops dont come till late..even if they do come everyone goes to 49st after anyways so its all good....
> *




this hangout has been the biggest since the one on bird n this bitch get packed that the entrance and exits to the parking lott are blocked oof completely plus den the 49street hangout omg like double taco bell and the denny paking lottt get packed ass hell so yall bring tha whips out 

might be heading to towers tommorow who else going


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 22 2007, 03:50 PM~7328803
> *this hangout has been the biggest since the one on bird n this bitch get packed that the entrance and exits to the parking lott are blocked oof completely plus den the 49street hangout omg like double taco bell and the denny paking lottt get packed ass hell so yall bring tha whips out
> 
> might be heading to towers tommorow who else going
> *


Yes sir...When was the last time Miami had a Hangout in a Big Ass Shopping Center with no Parking Left?????????  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 04:14 PM~7328551
> *Im there every Wednesday...It gets better every week..I used to go and it would be like 25 cars n the cops come quick then everyone go home...NOW its like 300 cars cops dont come till late..even if they do come everyone goes to 49st after anyways so its all good....
> *


damn thats str8...yea im definitely gone ride this wednesday....yuh i used to go but sum dumbasses in duallys start burning out and doin donuts like jackasses and then cops cum...but fuck it if it got even better then before...then well be out there :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 04:38 PM~7329187
> *Yes sir...When was the last time Miami had a Hangout in a Big Ass Shopping Center with no Parking Left?????????   :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dam bird road... those were the days..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

YEA UNTIL AN ASS WANTS TO FUCK IT UP.....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 22 2007, 05:18 PM~7329512
> *dam bird road... those were the days..
> *


Yup...And After TK, in 49 ST everyone takes over Taco Bell & the Lot accross the Street...Looks like a Mini heat Parade...

Comes to the point that people keep crossing street and parking on 49st :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 05:39 PM~7329653
> *Yup...And After TK, in 49 ST everyone takes over Taco Bell & the Lot accross the Street...Looks like a Mini heat Parade...
> 
> Comes to the point that people keep crossing street and parking on 49st :0
> *


i remember bird road, both parking lots would get full and eventually they started filling the 3 rd parking lot on the other corner


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 03:14 PM~7328551
> *Im there every Wednesday...It gets better every week..I used to go and it would be like 25 cars n the cops come quick then everyone go home...NOW its like 300 cars cops dont come till late..even if they do come everyone goes to 49st after anyways so its all good....
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT SEEM'S HARD ASS FUCK


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

they should start the hangout at Lowes again on saturdays


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnair_@Feb 22 2007, 09:22 PM~7330427
> *they should start the  hangout at Lowes again on saturdays
> *


x2


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 22 2007, 09:23 PM~7330438
> *x2
> *


x3,4,5,6,7,8


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

anyone know where i can get a sliding rag installed, shave one door(all the others are done), rust on bak of roof fixed and a paint job for a decent price and quality work?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 22 2007, 02:54 PM~7328406
> *Any one goin to towers tomorrow????
> *


 :dunno: But maybe next week LOWLYFE should be out there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 22 2007, 05:08 PM~7329413
> *damn thats str8...yea im definitely gone ride this wednesday....yuh i used to go but sum dumbasses in duallys start burning out and doin donuts like jackasses and then cops cum...but fuck it if it got even better then before...then well be out there :biggrin:
> *


THERES ALWAYS SOME FOOL DOING SOMETHING TO FUCK UP THE HANGOUTS.
ANYWAYS THE TRUCK IS BACK OUT THE PAINT SHOP, EXTRA WET. PAINTED AGAIN WITH OUT THE CADILLAC SPOILERS. COME DOWN SOUTH TO HOMESTEAD IF YOU WANT THAT WET PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

kinda late but heres 4 clipz from lowrider...  



http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u81/pre...nt=100_1613.flv

http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u81/pre...nt=100_1612.flv

http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u81/pre...nt=100_1611.flv

http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u81/pre...nt=100_1610.flv


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Feb 22 2007, 09:19 PM~7331666
> *THERES ALWAYS SOME FOOL DOING SOMETHING TO FUCK UP THE HANGOUTS.
> ANYWAYS THE TRUCK IS BACK OUT THE PAINT SHOP, EXTRA WET. PAINTED AGAIN WITH OUT THE CADILLAC SPOILERS. COME DOWN SOUTH TO HOMESTEAD IF YOU WANT THAT WET PAINT :biggrin:
> *


Daaaaaaleeeeeeeeeee Daaawggg...Im heading Down South for that Wet kandy What they Do,....Where I gotta go??

Richmond Heights?
Perrine?
Leuisure City?
Naranja?
South Miami heights?
Goulds?
Homestead?
Florida City?
Queeeeeeeeeee Bolllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea fuck them ducks that fuck up the Hangouts...Especially the ones that Crash...They remind me of this...Daaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeee








:uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

got to go to homestead. you all will see my truck again and the paint and you can judge for yourself


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Dawg!!!.......Wuz up with my Home Boy Wade......Not Looking Good...But why he gotta cry like a Lil Hoe...Even quarter backs dont cry...SMH..Daaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :angry: :uh: hno: hno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7332019
> *Yea fuck them ducks that fuck up the Hangouts...Especially the ones that Crash...They remind me of this...Daaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW THEY LOOK TRY'IN TO RUN FROM THE COPS.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Feb 22 2007, 09:59 PM~7332041
> *got to go to homestead. you all will see my truck again and the paint and you can judge for yourself
> *


Tight Work...Whos ur Painter??..Good at Body Work?? Wuz up...Im from North Miami..We got Ricardo, Rod Etc Etc....I See Downsouth Boys be coming out Wet too


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 10:02 PM~7332071
> *Tight Work...Whos ur Painter??..Good at Body Work?? Wuz up...Im from North Miami..We got Ricardo, Rod Etc Etc....I See Downsouth Boys be coming out Wet too
> *


IT'S DANIAL & SONS. THEY PAINTED THE ORANGE CADILLAC WITH THE GOLD,THE BLUE S-10,MY TRUCK,AND MANY OTHERS DOWN SOUTH. AS FOR AS BODY IT ALL ABOUT SHOWING THEM WHAT WORK YOU NEED. YOU CAN CHECK MY TRUCK WHEN IT COMES OUT NEXT WEEK. WELDED THE BOTTOM HALF OF THE FENDER TO MAKE IT LOOK FLUSH. IF YOU NEED A NUMBER GET AT ME.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

ANYBODY NEEDS SOME GOLD PLATING HOLLA AT ME. BEEN DOING SINCE 96.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Feb 22 2007, 10:13 PM~7332161
> *IT'S DANIAL & SONS. THEY PAINTED THE ORANGE CADILLAC WITH THE GOLD,THE BLUE S-10,MY TRUCK,AND MANY OTHERS DOWN SOUTH. AS FOR AS BODY IT ALL ABOUT SHOWING THEM WHAT WORK YOU NEED. YOU CAN CHECK MY TRUCK WHEN IT COMES OUT NEXT WEEK. WELDED THE BOTTOM HALF OF THE FENDER TO MAKE IT LOOK FLUSH. IF YOU NEED A NUMBER GET AT ME.
> *


I feel you...Money Talks Bull SHit Walks When it Comes to Body Work!!!!....In this Case Money Buys Metal...Bullshit gets You Bondo pala Pinggaaaa...lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 22 2007, 10:24 PM~7332271
> *I feel you...Money Talks Bull SHit Walks When it Comes to Body Work!!!!....In this Case Money Buys Metal...Bullshit gets You Bondo pala Pinggaaaa...lol
> *


how about fiberglass? :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

lindsey aka 93 brougham reminber these pics???


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 23 2007, 06:21 AM~7333752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

good mooning boys uffin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 23 2007, 07:39 AM~7333804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE DAWG A BETTA PIC LOL
















NOW IT'S GOODMOURNIN LOL


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 23 2007, 06:47 AM~7333838
> *HERE DAWG A BETTA PIC LOL
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out pimpin


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 23 2007, 07:55 AM~7333855
> *good looking out pimpin
> *


LOL SHIT I'M @ WORK ***** SO U KNOW IT'S HARD 2 STAY UP FOOL...LOL


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

tru i saw your crown vic at the miami show that shit clean :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

N 2 ALL MY BOYS....YA'LL KNOW WHO YA'LL ****** R...DALE SEE YA'LL AROUND LOL N MAD PROPS ON UR NEW CADDY DAWG








N U CAN'T FORGET 2 SAY HI 2 DA HATAS LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 23 2007, 07:59 AM~7333869
> *tru i saw your crown vic at the miami show that shit clean :thumbsup:
> *


THX DAWG...IS BEIN A LONG WAY BUT NOW IMMA CHANGE IT AGAIN SOON CUZ I HAD NO MORE CAR NOTE SO YA U SABES HOW DAT SHIT IS...BUT NO BIG RIMS IMMA KEEP IT CLEAN ON 2'S N W/E JUST START DOIN SHIT JUDGES 2 LOOK @...


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 23 2007, 07:02 AM~7333884
> *THX DAWG...IS BEIN A LONG WAY BUT NOW IMMA CHANGE IT AGAIN SOON CUZ I HAD NO MORE CAR NOTE SO YA U SABES HOW DAT SHIT IS...BUT NO BIG RIMS IMMA KEEP IT CLEAN ON 2'S N W/E JUST START DOIN SHIT JUDGES 2 LOOK @...
> *


tru i used to judge shows back in the 90's so that's why i'm doing my cutty as clean as possible for a street car you will see it soon paint just got here


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

dam the man be getting all them rims on the house


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 23 2007, 08:06 AM~7333897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAM *****...OYE I TALK 2 MY HOMEGURL BETTY ABOUT DA MODELIN SHE SAID SHE WANTS 2 DO IT DAWG...SHE JUST WANTS MORE DETAILS U WANT ME 2 GIVE HER UR #???


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 23 2007, 07:06 AM~7333897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


karl has some crazy ass cars


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MY RIMS R STILL 4 SALE ASKIN 1500 OBO... TIRES R CHUNKY NOTHIN WRONG WIT THEM IT'S JUST TIME 4 A CHANGE...


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 23 2007, 08:46 AM~7334459
> *MY RIMS R STILL 4 SALE ASKIN 1500 OBO... TIRES R CHUNKY NOTHIN WRONG WIT THEM IT'S JUST TIME 4 A CHANGE...
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the sale homie :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 23 2007, 09:47 AM~7334465
> *good luck on the sale homie :biggrin:
> *


THX DAWG!!!


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

wats going down to night?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 23 2007, 07:14 AM~7333925
> *GOD DAM *****...OYE I TALK 2 MY HOMEGURL BETTY ABOUT DA MODELIN SHE SAID SHE WANTS 2 DO IT DAWG...SHE JUST WANTS MORE DETAILS U WANT ME 2 GIVE HER UR #???
> *



yea have her call me good lookin out


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7334561
> *yea have her call me good lookin out
> *


DALE ***** SHE'S FINE ASS FUCK LOL WE'RE GOIN 2 APPLE'S MARTINI 2NITE N SHIT @ DA GROVE


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O :wave:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 23 2007, 09:13 AM~7334617
> *DALE ***** SHE'S FINE ASS FUCK LOL WE'RE GOIN 2 APPLE'S MARTINI 2NITE N SHIT @ DA GROVE
> *



alright ill holla


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

still selling the rivi 82 (convertible) its not hardtop lol 3,500 or obo ill take trades and ill put $$ ontop too anyone interested hit me on the pm


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

whats up i need paint body and a sliding rag installed i got the cheese just need a good place and i dnt know of any here in 954 there either too busy or dnt cant do it knowledge wise. i also hit a curb in da magnum and scratched the rocker, any one know any GOOD shops?


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 23 2007, 04:22 PM~7337784
> *whats up i need paint body and a sliding rag installed i got the cheese just need a good place and i dnt know of any here in 954 there either too busy or dnt cant do it knowledge wise. i also hit a curb in da magnum and scratched the rocker, any one know any GOOD shops?
> *


hit up david from lowlyfe cc look for him in the lowlyfe topic


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

will do thanks


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 23 2007, 07:06 AM~7333897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i saw a pic of these rims getting made

i think they used sum glass from nasa thats hard az fuck


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

pinky on the streets of mia

a lil bootleg video of certified gangster aka pinky on the way home from str8 pimpin picnic


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 23 2007, 08:28 PM~7338622
> *pinky on the streets of mia
> 
> a lil bootleg video of certified gangster aka pinky on the way home from str8 pimpin picnic
> *


Great video sucker..lol How you doing :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 23 2007, 08:29 PM~7338632
> *Great video sucker..lol  How you doing :biggrin:
> *


Oh you fixed it quick lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Feb 20 2007, 10:01 AM~7307159
> *yo wussup creepin cutty i'll ask him later for you lol,
> this is for the haters...
> 
> ...



dam we got lose at that picnic man,one time for nino our public stripper,and another for them elegance boys and females,dont forget the ladies...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i'm sellin a set of 24"s brand spankin newwww....ill post some pix soon


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 23 2007, 08:21 AM~7333752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol damn i didnt see this post till now yea i remember :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

whats up with the fishing tournament??????????


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any 24 dub floaters looking for sum let me know


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 23 2007, 06:28 PM~7338622
> *pinky on the streets of mia
> 
> a lil bootleg video of certified gangster aka pinky on the way home from str8 pimpin picnic
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER. MAKE SURE YOU GUYS TIGHT UP THEM ADAPTERS NEXT TIME.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 23 2007, 09:07 PM~7339665
> *any 24 dub floaters looking for sum let me know
> *


Dam...My Dawg had them for $3200 (No Tires) Brand New 2 weeks ago :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

As Soon as He gets the Specials Again I will Holla....


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 23 2007, 08:44 PM~7339523
> *whats up with the fishing tournament??????????
> *



we should be there 2morow ...whos fishing caliing out rollinss,Ivan,Danny,Eric,Ronny


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 24 2007, 06:33 AM~7341409
> *we should be there 2morow ...whos fishing caliing out rollinss,Ivan,Danny,Eric,Ronny
> *


I gotta work  and i just sold my boat too so the regal is getting a top :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Im there you let me know so i dont go out and fucking destroy myself on saturday night


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 24 2007, 09:36 AM~7341769
> *Im there you let me know so i dont go out and fucking destroy myself on saturday night
> *




SO 2morow TEams
Alain&CHris


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Yo im down for sure 2 what time are we meeting and where?
Whats the secret item...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 24 2007, 09:39 AM~7341775
> *SO 2morow  TEams
> Alain&CHris
> *




We should start at 7:00 Mourning Till Around 2 and meet up somewhere or show here on the site to see who's the king 
BUy A recipt From a gas station 
MEasure with a mersuring stick and the recipt from that day


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i think im its going to be me and chicho fishing but i havent spoken to him ina few days...lol


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok so where do we meet up @ 2:30pm ???
What about the $money$ per team?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

i think around hialeah area probally toys r us shopping center
TAke pictures of your catch


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Toys "R" Us shopping center @ 2PM
Everyone pays right before we show the pictures...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 24 2007, 09:17 AM~7341579
> *I gotta work    and i just sold my boat too so the regal is getting a top  :biggrin:
> *


Call out sick...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

how much we said 20 bucks for team right


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anybody wanna buy a boat?......... im selling my 12 foot alluminum boat....lol 300 o.b.o. no motor no trailer... just hull...... and its painted camoflaudge..........lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 24 2007, 01:41 AM~7341097
> *Dam...My Dawg had them for $3200 (No Tires) Brand New 2 weeks ago :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> As Soon as He gets the Specials Again I will Holla....
> *


iight thanks how much are tires


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

my grandfather is going to sell his 1982 elcamino hood scoop the car is red with red 14 new tranny new car and a whole lot of shit shaved back louis vuitton int .supper clean for 4200obo or 4800 with pioneer indash let me know... im going to post pics as soo as i get them fleet is still for sale


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

24's for sale holla at me on the pm


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some pics from the sistrunk festival today


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got these for sale 22's asanti fit g-body or small chevy 5 lug staggered wheels


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how much?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Tight Work Double O....Your always coming through with Pics


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anybody got a fleetwood they sellin (stock) and is willing to trade? pm


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

24s for sale....anyone??


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Anymore Pics Double O???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 24 2007, 10:07 AM~7341913
> *Call out sick...
> *


i work tonight, then drive to miami after work, eh plus theres races going on this weekend and i might have to work at the track


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

was up miami homies


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 24 2007, 07:12 PM~7344309
> *was up miami homies
> *


HOWDY
:wave:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

sell my 92 cadillac pm me for more info.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have a couple more it was really crazy out there so the cops closed it down for a while


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

nice rides 
except for them tractor wheels make them look like bigfoot


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

looking for DUB Cream Floaters or trumps 24s let me know must have ruber band tires


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Feb 25 2007, 12:12 AM~7344890
> *nice rides
> except for them tractor wheels make them look like bigfoot
> *



yes yes yes you and the rest of layitlow feel this way can you just not open the link if u dont like it???????????


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wutz good every1...i herd there sum shit goin on @ dat new race track in okee...any 1 know anything???
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WHOS RIDIN 2 TK THIS WEDNESDAY CUMIN UP?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 25 2007, 12:39 PM~7347300
> *WHOS RIDIN 2 TK THIS WEDNESDAY CUMIN UP?
> *


i'll most probably b out there... :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 25 2007, 10:40 AM~7347022
> *wutz good every1...i herd there sum shit goin on @ dat new race track in okee...any 1 know anything???
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


drive 2 an half more hours up okee and hit up sebring race way, ferrari is out there testing some new setups


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 25 2007, 11:39 AM~7347300
> *WHOS RIDIN 2 TK THIS WEDNESDAY CUMIN UP?
> *


 im thinking about stoping by


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Feb 25 2007, 10:39 AM~7347300
> *WHOS RIDIN 2 TK THIS WEDNESDAY CUMIN UP?
> *



ill be out there,wit the rest of the club...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

*FOR SALE

22.5 ALCOA DUALLY WHEELS/TIRES ALL 6 WITH ADAPTORS FOR CHEVY/DODGE
$2,500 OR BEST OFFER OR TRADE FOR USED 4WHEELER WITH PAPERS

ALSO

21" GIOVANNA DRAMAS WITH TIRES 245/35-Z21 90% TREAD FIT 5 LUG FRONT WHEEL DRIVE CHEVY'S AND ALSO HONDA ACCORDS NOT SURE WHAT OTHER CARS
$1,000 OR BEST OFFER

FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE WHEELS OR TO SEE THEM PM ME FOR MY NUMBER*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

so how was the fishing tourny?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any 24 inch dub floaters out there for sale ? ? ?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Well i think we did good over all like about 4 hour of fishing ..Chris did lose a nice one around 5 pound class all fish were caught on fluke/worms. A nice peacok bass
4 large mouth bass over all 

But Well the hell is ivan ,danny,Rollinss,Eric,Rony :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i know where you guys fished at :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

i must be on the basspro shops bass tournament forum not layit low miami fest 

who else is riding on wednesday to tk den taco bell on 49 street


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 25 2007, 09:30 PM~7350716
> *i know where you guys fished at  :biggrin:
> *



lol foreal.....



and alain... only one of those pics coutn only one has the receipt in the picture.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 25 2007, 10:27 PM~7351241
> *i must be on the basspro shops bass tournament forum not layit low miami fest
> 
> who else is riding on wednesday to tk den taco bell on 49 street
> *


coming from some one that drives an accord and has only 15 posts....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 25 2007, 11:51 PM~7351505
> *coming from some one that drives an accord and has only 15 posts....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 25 2007, 10:51 PM~7351505
> *coming from some one that drives an accord and has only 15 posts....
> *



but then again... i dont drive anything....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7351505
> *coming from some one that drives an accord and has only 15 posts....
> *


 :0 DAMN THAT'S COLD PIMP


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

like the dave chappele actin like rick james 

that was 

cooooollllddd bloodedddd


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 25 2007, 11:04 PM~7351650
> *:0 DAMN THAT'S COLD PIMP
> *


fuuuuuuuuck it....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 12:07 AM~7351690
> *fuuuuuuuuck it....
> *



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 25 2007, 11:08 PM~7351706
> *niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........
> *



lol ima get shanked.....lolol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 12:09 AM~7351713
> *lol ima get shanked.....lolol
> *




ohhh nooo watch outt!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Feb 25 2007, 11:12 PM~7351745
> *:uh:
> *


lol :uh: :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 25 2007, 10:07 PM~7351690
> *fuuuuuuuuck it....
> *


 :biggrin: SHIT THAT'S HOW U FEEL THAN FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT GARFIELD BOX CHEVY IS DOING IT BIG . I'M GLAD THAT CAR IS FROM DOWN HERE THAT SHIT REPRESENTS THA BOTTOM TO THE FULLEST PLUS I LOVE THE WAY THIS FOOLS GET SO MAD WHEN THEY SEE THOSE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 25 2007, 10:23 PM~7351900
> *THAT GARFIELD BOX CHEVY IS DOING IT BIG . I'M GLAD THAT CAR IS FROM DOWN HERE THAT SHIT REPRESENTS THA BOTTOM TO THE FULLEST PLUS I LOVE THE WAY THIS FOOLS GET SO MAD WHEN THEY SEE THOSE CARS  :biggrin:
> *


x305


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

what were the pics for??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 25 2007, 10:28 PM~7351954
> *what were the pics for??
> *


nvm i see the tags now :biggrin:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

geeet that! lol 

NEW RIDES MAG PAGE 130!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Feb 26 2007, 04:14 AM~7353039
> *geeet that! lol
> 
> NEW RIDES MAG PAGE 130!!
> ...


tight work =D


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i still got my 22s and my fleetwood up for sale let me know if ayone wants em
up for offers any one ?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 25 2007, 08:34 PM~7350163
> *so how was the fishing tourny?
> *



HERE ARE SOME PICS OF YESTERDAY!

















































WE EVEN GOT "IGGY" THE IGUANA


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

FUCKEN AYE.......... :0 MY KIDS LOVE FISHING...I TELL U I CAN C MYSELF MOVING TO FLORIDA.... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn looks like ivan skeeted on alain and chris.....lololol



alain radio'n me the day before "damn i guess me and chris are going to have to take it"....lol guess not!...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 26 2007, 08:29 AM~7353638
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...



Ivan we all no its was live bait :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 26 2007, 09:39 AM~7353685
> *Ivan we all no its was live bait :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


skeet skeet ahhhh....lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

GO damn ivan those shits are huge....so is this the official tourney me and danny had serious hangovers from the night before and we didnt get up till ike 11:00 and shit...rollin did not participate in this...even though ivan would have probably won


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn ivan you werent playing when you said you had caught a sasquash !!!!

i hope you through his ass back in time.

ni99a when you called me it felt like a 911 call...you were like i dunno what to do my fish is going to die and no1 is here.!! lmao

btw what lake did you hit . ? by the sign in the back of the iguana it looks like the everglades bro. you won this one. lucky i was hungover mani99aaa


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

AND WHY THE HELL DID YOU KEEP ON TAKING OFF YOUR SHOES FOR???LMAO


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 26 2007, 10:45 AM~7354125
> *AND WHY THE HELL DID YOU KEEP ON TAKING OFF YOUR SHOES FOR???LMAO
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 26 2007, 10:45 AM~7354125
> *AND WHY THE HELL DID YOU KEEP ON TAKING OFF YOUR SHOES FOR???LMAO
> *


We forgot the lawstick or a measuring tape...
So I used my shoes just for reference.
My shoes are a size 14


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 26 2007, 09:39 AM~7353685
> *Ivan we all no its was live bait :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It was'nt live bait, aint no need to cheat...
Just admit it Me and my dog Kris beat You and everyone else that has an excuse to why they didnt participate. Haters will always hate,Losers always have to justify why they lost... :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

My homie Kris, got his entire fist inside that ****** mouth.
Oh and the biggest one got away. I dont know how he cut the line?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 26 2007, 01:00 PM~7354228
> *It was'nt live bait, aint no need to cheat...
> Just admit it Me and my dog Kris beat You and everyone else that has an excuse to why they didnt participate. Haters will always hate,Losers always have to justify why they lost... :biggrin:
> *




LOL but this was never official we never met up at a spot after and measure our fish or took pictures...we gotta make this shit offical and THE MONEY HAS 2 BE INVOLVED....


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i hope this helps lol
nice fish tho!!!


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 26 2007, 11:06 AM~7354258
> *LOL but this was never official we never met up at a spot after and measure our fish or took pictures...we gotta make this shit offical and THE MONEY HAS 2 BE INVOLVED....
> *




IT WAS OFFICIAL! EVERYONE AGREED IT WAS GOING TO BE 2 WEEKENDS AFTER THE LOWRIDER SHOW AND THIS WAS IT!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 26 2007, 10:44 AM~7354113
> *damn ivan you werent playing when you said you had caught a sasquash !!!!
> 
> i hope you through his ass back in time.
> ...


Everyone was supposed to meet at Toys R Us @ 2:00-2:30 I was there to like 2:50 and nobody showed up. That fish was just banging inside the igloo I forgot to take a picture of that one. But he was a little smaller than my arm


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Feb 26 2007, 01:09 PM~7354270
> *IT WAS OFFICIAL EVRYONE AGREED IT WAS GOING TO BE 2 WEEKENDS AFTER THE LOWRIDER SHOW AND THIS WAS IT!
> *




I guess.....but wasnt there money involved and werent we supposed to have a meet time


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 25 2007, 09:21 PM~7350620
> *Well i think we did good over all like about 4 hour of fishing ..Chris did lose a nice one around 5 pound class all fish were caught on fluke/worms. A nice peacok bass
> 4 large mouth bass over all
> 
> ...


We didnt catch a peacock all day...
But those Largemouth's look like the kids of the ones we caught...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 26 2007, 01:32 PM~7354424
> *We didnt catch a peacock all day...
> But those Largemouth's look like the kids of the ones we caught...
> *


lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

look like a nice fishing tourney


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam thats a fucking lunker, looks liek a nice natural canal in the back too, if anyone is down a for a real profesional tourney theres one going on april 14 at lake kissimee, 200 boat limit and $200 prize, PM me for info i might be able to get in with no registration fee :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

LOL Ivan I aint no hater......I aint mad over it either and cool if u did get those bass NIce bass by the way BUt i dont see any dates on them and measuring stcik or nothing u could of caught like 2month ago who no's like i said if u guy really wanna have the tourny im down to do it again For fun or money.....? ANd its funny how eric talks alot cause he was at his house on the comp like always not out with the real boys LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

0O0OK BIG IVAN WON.... I WAS HUNGOVER SAT MORNING WOKE UP AT LIKE MID DAY HOLERD AT VINNY AND HE WAS BEEATTT THE FUK UP TOO.. 

BUT STILL NOBODY MET UP AT TOYS ARE US. 
IVAN I GIVE IT TO YOU ...YOU WON. 

BUT THERE WERE SOME TEAMS LEFT OUT. 

I THINK WE SHOULD DO IT THIS SUNDAY. 

WE SUNDAY TOURNEY


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

0O0OK BIG IVAN WON.... I WAS HUNGOVER SAT MORNING WOKE UP AT LIKE MID DAY HOLERD AT VINNY AND HE WAS BEEATTT THE FUK UP TOO.. 

BUT STILL NOBODY MET UP AT TOYS ARE US. 
IVAN I GIVE IT TO YOU ...YOU WON. 

BUT THERE WERE SOME TEAMS LEFT OUT. 

I THINK WE SHOULD DO IT THIS SUNDAY. 

SUNDAY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7351505
> *coming from some one that drives an accord and has only 15 posts....
> *



so wut if i drive an accord i keep it clean tho eric!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need some rims quick....cash in hand....dub or asanti


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 26 2007, 02:09 PM~7355797
> *i need some rims quick....cash in hand....dub or asanti
> *


i got u and sent u a PM got the 22s on my impala for sale


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

sum ****** in this page shouldnt be talking cuz they shit aint even in the game right bout now it just nothing but shit bring it out if u got it *****


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:machinegun: :twak: :nono:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 26 2007, 02:41 PM~7356514
> *sum ****** in this page shouldnt be talking cuz they shit aint even in the game right bout now it just nothing but shit bring it out if u got it *****
> *



im not going to comment nuthing,but i personally think if u aint got a ride,out on the street then get ur comp,turn it off,and build ur shyt.....times clicking.....its all about whats out in the streets not parked in your house.....thats all i have to say....eLegAncE c.C.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

a homie gots a 2dr box chevy4sale 1980 with 90 front and back with a 350 pm for more nifo


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 93brougham, david, LOWinFLA, SwitchHitter

:wave:


----------



## ROLLERZONLYMIAMI (Jul 1, 2005)

FOR SALE 84' coupe 
No rust. 
No interior & no engine


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT FOR THAT CADDY


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 07:05 PM~7358045
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 93brougham, david, LOWinFLA, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


 :wave: :worship:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

....... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

let me know a date for the next tourny and i WILL NOT MISS IT, just tell me 2 weeks ahead of time


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 26 2007, 04:41 PM~7356514
> *sum ****** in this page shouldnt be talking cuz they shit aint even in the game right bout now it just nothing but shit bring it out if u got it *****
> *



i know damn right you aint talking to me.... ill slap my 13s on my on my moms van and chop up your honda.... :uh:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 12:04 AM~7360178
> *i know damn right you aint talking to me.... ill slap my 13s on my on my moms van and chop up your honda....  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn it's like that???


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hno: wheres my popcorn...lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 12:18 AM~7360380
> *hno:  wheres my popcorn...lol
> *


LOL GRAB ME A BOX WHILE YOUR UP...LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 10:19 PM~7360399
> *LOL GRAB ME A BOX WHILE YOUR UP...LOL
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*

:wave: get on i think your new


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *93brougham*

whats up lindsey!.....lolol


dude... ill trade you my honda... for your caddy some 24s and 8 g's...... you down?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 12:25 AM~7360495
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 93brougham
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Sounds like a good deal


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 12:25 AM~7360495
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 93brougham
> 
> ...


only if its a honda skyline fool! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 10:27 PM~7360518
> *only if its a honda skyline fool!  :biggrin:
> *


type gts times R?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2007, 11:21 PM~7360440
> *uffin:
> *


fuck ass japs... you too!........ dont make me house call your ass in my moms van..... we can nose up van to camry where you at where you at!?!?!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 11:27 PM~7360518
> *only if its a honda skyline fool!  :biggrin:
> *



nah its a white acura..... u know..... the kind that you wrap around tree's at 100 mph......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:29 PM~7360548
> *fuck ass japs... you too!........ dont make me house call your ass in my moms van..... we can nose up van to camry where you at where you at!?!?!
> *


mother fucker you aint rollin them ultra 3 spokes... i keep them clean too 



and stop talking about your moms van, you know dam right thats your van


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

nür spec II niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 12:30 AM~7360568
> *nah its a white acura..... u know..... the kind that you wrap around tree's at 100 mph......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 12:30 AM~7360575
> *mother fucker you aint rollin them ultra 3 spokes... i keep them clean too
> and stop talking about your moms van, you know dam right thats your van
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:30 PM~7360568
> *nah its a white acura..... u know..... the kind that you wrap around tree's at 100 mph......
> *


that was "coldddddddd blodeddddd" lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2007, 11:30 PM~7360575
> *mother fucker you aint rollin them ultra 3 spokes... i keep them clean too
> and stop talking about your moms van, you know dam right thats your van
> *


man fuck you.. and fuck carrots....... ol' boomerang throwing ass..... better stay your ass in sebring!...

































lol :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:33 PM~7360617
> *man fuck you.. and fuck carrots....... ol' boomerang throwing ass..... better stay your ass in sebring!...
> lol  :roflmao:
> *


read the profile cabron..

HATER OF THE YEAR

Posts: 6,821
Joined: Jan 2005
*From: Trae O five*
Car Club: Sudden Impact CC


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

* FairyTales, japSW20, tRiCk oR tReAt 2,* 93brougham

dam 2 more people and the whole club is in here
llol!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *black feet,* 93brougham, japSW20, FairyTales

:uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 12:36 AM~7360652
> *read the profile cabron..
> 
> HATER OF THE YEAR
> ...


FUCK THAT IM THE BIGGEST HATER!

PITBULL!! HOOF!!

SILKY JOHNSONNN


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:38 PM~7360681
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, black feet, 93brougham, japSW20, FairyTales
> 
> ...


lmao geeze thanks soccer mom


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:38 PM~7360681
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, black feet, 93brougham, japSW20, FairyTales
> 
> ...


take me to your tribe leader


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 10:39 PM~7360691
> *FUCK THAT IM THE BIGGEST HATER!
> 
> PITBULL!! HOOF!!
> ...


ill sell you the right to the signature for 5 yuks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 11:39 PM~7360691
> *FUCK THAT IM THE BIGGEST HATER!
> 
> PITBULL!! HOOF!!
> ...


we don' fucked miami fest up.... 2 pages of bull shit...... need some pictures!!





im telling you lindsey...... its well worth it...


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2007, 10:39 PM~7360695
> *take me to your tribe leader
> *


abe maria! :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 12:40 AM~7360704
> *ill sell you the right to the signature for 5 yuks
> *


eric handle that for me


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: FairyTales, japSW20, miaryder05,* black sheep,* tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 93brougham

:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2007, 11:39 PM~7360695
> *take me to your tribe leader
> *




alright the big ones are 50, medium ones are 20, and the small ones are 10.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:40 PM~7360706
> *we don' fucked miami fest up.... 2 pages of bull shit...... need some pictures!!
> im telling you lindsey...... its well worth it...
> 
> ...


euro lowrider of the yr! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 11:41 PM~7360724
> *eric handle that for me
> *


alright alright i got chu for 3 yuks......... cant beat that.... or better yet.... 3 yuks... and some 24s.... with 25 series tires....... only way i can do the deal... but you gotta wait till i get a daily signature tho...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 12:40 AM~7360706
> *we don' fucked miami fest up.... 2 pages of bull shit...... need some pictures!!
> im telling you lindsey...... its well worth it...
> 
> ...


i told u if its not burnt or rusted i dont fukin want it!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Feb 26 2007, 10:41 PM~7360718
> *abe maria!  :uh:
> *


go back to sucia ave. lol


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 26 2007, 10:41 PM~7360725
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: FairyTales, japSW20, miaryder05, black sheep, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 93brougham
> 
> ...


waddup digna lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 12:43 AM~7360747
> *alright alright i got chu for 3 yuks......... cant beat that.... or better yet.... 3 yuks... and some 24s.... with 25 series tires....... only way i can do the deal... but you gotta wait till i get a daily signature tho...
> *


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Feb 26 2007, 11:42 PM~7360738
> *euro lowrider of the yr! :biggrin:
> *


didnt it beat your car for that title? :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

eric in bed with another man, and it aint frank


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Feb 27 2007, 01:44 AM~7360753
> *waddup digna lol
> *


tanina lets post pics of our carritos


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2007, 10:43 PM~7360749
> *go back to sucia ave. lol
> *


lol! no hoe


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 01:45 AM~7360765
> *eric in bed with another man, and it aint frank
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2007, 11:45 PM~7360765
> *eric in bed with another man, and it aint frank
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you know thats you under the covers....


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:44 PM~7360760
> *didnt it beat your car for that title?  :0
> *


yeeaaa thats y its at home cause u know "if you car isnt out its not worth n e thing" :uh:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 01:47 AM~7360789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you know thats you under the covers....
> *


LMFAOOOOOO isnt dat u n stalker?!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i thought it was a random pic but its NOT!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Feb 26 2007, 10:47 PM~7360791
> *yeeaaa thats y its at home cause u know "if you car isnt out its not worth n e thing"  :uh:
> *


its worth some crackers con guayava, no queso crema unless you put the rims on


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 26 2007, 11:48 PM~7360794
> *LMFAOOOOOO isnt dat u n stalker?!?!?!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i thought it was a random pic but its NOT!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


gotta do what you gotta do to get the fucken japs firewall done....lol


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

this has turned from miami fest to random fest


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 26 2007, 10:49 PM~7360801
> *its worth some crackers con guayava, no queso crema unless you put the rims on
> 
> 
> ...


lol dam i lent eric my rims for the van


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

TOMA!


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:50 PM~7360821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


llololol need help??


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 12:50 AM~7360821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that blood? lol how did u get ur head in the propeller


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam that was dirty :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 11:52 PM~7360835
> *is that blood? lol how did u get ur head in the propeller
> *




lol im scared to see wht he might post next...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 11:52 PM~7360835
> *is that blood? lol how did u get ur head in the propeller
> *


ghost riding the boat gone wrong... thats all im saying...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

thats how we ride in the 305


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2007, 10:54 PM~7360864
> *thats how we ride in the 305
> *


and 863? :biggrin: 


edited, pic was to graphic for miami fest


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Feb 26 2007, 10:51 PM~7360833
> *llololol need help??
> *


 :biggrin: thank you black sheep


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok i found alainz real pics from the tournament..... stored on his fone....


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 11:00 PM~7360912
> *ok i found alainz real pics from the tournament..... stored on his fone....
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 11:00 PM~7360912
> *ok i found alainz real pics from the tournament..... stored on his fone....
> 
> 
> ...


thats a hairy ass foot, is that yita?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

foreal... ey alain you gotta shave homie.....lolololololol fuq this im off to bed got fuck ass school at 9........ so no more post whoring for me...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2007, 10:04 PM~7360178
> *i know damn right you aint talking to me.... ill slap my 13s on my on my moms van and chop up your honda....  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 10:42 PM~7360735
> *
> 
> 
> ...











she has tattoo's but this a bad pic ill try to find the other pic


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 01:49 AM~7360801
> *its worth some crackers con guayava, no queso crema unless you put the rims on
> 
> 
> ...


damn *****! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does anyone know of any 10 x 20 trailers for sale ??


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

check out torino trailers they have shit like that there 3055921917 dale


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 27 2007, 07:35 AM~7362211
> *check out torino trailers they have shit like that there  3055921917 dale
> *


iight thanks but ireally need to find a used one htat way its not that much


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

I KNOW THESE ARE OLD BUT I FINALLY HAD TIME TO POST THEM! HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE LOWRIDER SHOW! SOME ARE BLACK AND WHITE AND SOME ARE COLOR AND SOME ARE BOTH! ENJOY


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

nice wit tha b/w and color mix!


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Feb 27 2007, 08:58 AM~7362283
> *nice wit tha b/w and color mix!
> *


THANKYOU! STILL MORE TO COME


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how can u drive this?


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

LAST PICS!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lol theres no pedals ^ shit i like that black and white with color effect looks real nice


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ther are pedals but to the side and the steerin wheel is in the middle...makes no sense...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lol stupid shit lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 27 2007, 06:52 AM~7361868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE TATTOO'S??????? :uh:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 27 2007, 08:26 AM~7362386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea what is wrong with ink :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

nothing lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got my 95 triple black fleet for sale $6300 without Subs and tvs $8300 With Everything 

Selling 22 inch Sattus Godfathers $1600 obo

Got a louis Vuitton elcamino hood scoop 14s clean as fuck $3900

Looking for 24 inch DUB Cream Floaters 

Also looking for a single car trailer 

if your intreastead in any please PM trades are Welcome


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I THINK EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT BY NOW J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lol theres so much crap on here that ill re fresh everyones mind lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 27 2007, 01:52 PM~7363891
> *lol theres so much crap on here that ill re fresh everyones mind lol
> *


I want to see that elcamino


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 26 2007, 06:14 PM~7357579
> *a homie gots a  2dr box chevy4sale 1980 with 90 front and back  with  a 350  pm for more nifo
> *


 how much for the box!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

anyone know where i can get my rims re chromed i got one that is chipping and i herd if i do one i gota do all, ne1 know where? and around how much should i expect to spend???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 27 2007, 08:26 AM~7362386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nothin pimp just want to get a better & bigger pic thats all


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 27 2007, 06:06 PM~7365820
> *nothin pimp just want to get a better & bigger  pic thats all
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LYNDSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 27 2007, 06:34 PM~7366099
> *LiNSaY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol wut up my ***** tito i see u got a new name wut they do yo u know anyone sellin a stock fleetwood 95-96 holla at a ***** when u see me on the street yeaaa


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 27 2007, 05:37 PM~7366126
> *lol wut up my ***** tito i see u got a new name wut they do yo u know anyone sellin a stock fleetwood 95-96 holla at a ***** when u see me on the street yeaaa
> *


LOLZ MA FAULT...DO I KNOW ANY1 SELLING A FLEETWOOD??? HMM.....NO SIR BUT I DO KNOW SOMEONE SELLING A RIVIERA!!!! U INTERESETD??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 26 2007, 07:14 PM~7357579
> *a homie gots a  2dr box chevy4sale 1980 with 90 front and back  with  a 350  pm for more nifo
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2007, 01:00 AM~7360912
> *ok i found alainz real pics from the tournament..... stored on his fone....
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

damn i know some one has to know where i can get a set of 22's, control arms, 4link chromed dipped or what ever it is they call the process


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

damm i didnt know hobbits were real them shits look like froto's feet from lord of the ring... lmao ^^^^^
:roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 27 2007, 08:07 PM~7368217
> *damn i know some one has to know where i can get a set of 22's, control arms, 4link  chromed dipped or what ever it is they call the process
> *


i got 22s status god fathers


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

ONe time For IMpressive Car club


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 27 2007, 10:20 PM~7368339
> *i got 22s status god fathers
> *


thanks, but i have 22's i just need to get them chromed because theres one rim chipping so at the same time i figued i would just get every thing eles chromed i needed at once, so i need a name or number to some where that chromes ?????


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Feb 27 2007, 08:31 PM~7368460
> *thanks, but i have 22's i just need to get them chromed because theres one rim chipping so at the same time i figued i would just get every thing eles chromed i needed at once, so i need a name or number to some where that chromes ?????
> *


ook i understood that u need 22s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

freakeone

check this out


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 27 2007, 09:20 PM~7368918
> *freakeone
> 
> check this out
> *


id be scared to hit it :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 27 2007, 09:08 AM~7362313
> *how can u drive this?
> 
> 
> ...


must hurt to be the one shifting....


had to be an ss cutlass........lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 27 2007, 09:20 PM~7368929
> *id be scared to hit it  :0
> *


LOL I HAD MORE PICS OF FEMALES COVER'D WITH TATTOO'S ALL NUDE BUT photobucke DELETE THAM BUT I HAD THIS ONE SAVE ON MY CARDOMAIN PAGE JUST DIDENT POST IT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HERE U GO PIMPI JUST FIND THESE I HAVE OVER 500 PICS ON PHOTOBUCKE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

DUDE WHAT THE HELL ARE U DOIN?! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

:nono: :barf: 

ek


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 27 2007, 04:37 PM~7366126
> *lol wut up my ***** tito i see u got a new name wut they do yo u know anyone sellin a stock fleetwood 95-96 holla at a ***** when u see me on the street yeaaa
> *


i saw a bigbody in the autotrader for 2000

i dunno da year tho


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## RidinOnCandy (Feb 28, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Feb 28 2007, 02:01 AM~7370372
> *i saw a bigbody in the autotrader for 2000
> 
> i dunno da year tho
> *


if its blue for 2,500 then its a 93 i seen that one too even if it was a 95 2,500? hmmm whats wrong with it? :scrutinize:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 27 2007, 11:41 PM~7369807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Str8 out da projects!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Hatian 305 Hopper makes me laugh with all them hoes.....u a trip homie....but u need to start postin pics of some bitches from kendall or doral or pinecrest....SOME HISPANIC BITCHES....some carribean bitches would be nice 2 homie...shit even some white bitches...leave the carol city hoes and brownsville hoes for the shitty strip clubs


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

WAS UP IVAN....PRACTICING IN THE BACK YARD YESTERDAY AND PULLED OUT THIS MONSTER ON A PUMPKIN SEED CAROLINA RIGGED. HOLLA

YOU NI99AS CANT SEE ME!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

nice lunker


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 28 2007, 08:56 AM~7371786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where da hell did u catch that?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

I CAUGHT IT IN MY BACK YARD AT LAGO. BOTTOM FISHED IT WITH A NOSE WEIGHT. GAVE A NASTY FIGHT THE WHOLE WAY UP. THOUGHT I CAUGHT A FUCKING GROUPER LMAO


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 28 2007, 10:36 AM~7372110
> *nice lunker
> *



NI99A YOU NEED TO LET ME KNOW WHEN WE GONNA GET DOWN AT A LAKE.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 28 2007, 10:05 AM~7372395
> *I CAUGHT IT IN MY BACK YARD AT LAGO. BOTTOM FISHED IT WITH A NOSE WEIGHT. GAVE A NASTY FIGHT THE WHOLE WAY UP. THOUGHT I CAUGHT A FUCKING GROUPER LMAO
> *


shit i aint even know lago had big ass fishes like that 

shit i never seen a fish in that lake at all

all i see is sum weird mutant turtles lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

its from that ooze that spilled from that canister


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

95-96 fleetwood brougham anyone got 1 holla


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 27 2007, 10:41 PM~7369807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



her nipples look like chocolate muffins


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 28 2007, 07:40 AM~7371352
> *Hatian 305 Hopper makes me laugh with all them hoes.....u a trip homie....but u need to start postin pics of some bitches from kendall or doral or pinecrest....SOME HISPANIC BITCHES....some carribean bitches would be nice 2 homie...shit even some white bitches...leave the carol city hoes and brownsville hoes for the shitty strip clubs
> *


We got some fine bitches 2 *****!! lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

leave it to watson to fuck up my lunch lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i also got a Pioneer indash 75 series with tv tuner and all in a box and receipt for $800 payed 2k 6 months ago barley used


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i also have lots of fleet parts drivers side head light tail lights with molding passenger side mirror(95) plastic piece on top of bumper and some more random parts


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 28 2007, 05:09 PM~7374574
> *i also have lots of fleet parts drivers side head light tail lights with molding passenger side mirror(95) plastic piece on top of bumper and some more random parts
> *


got the dual electric fans and wiring?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i actually have one of the fan motors but not the fans


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

got a set of brand new adapters so shot me a reasonable offer and they are yours...........


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 28 2007, 04:38 PM~7375205
> *got a set of brand new adapters so shot me a reasonable offer and they are yours...........
> 
> 
> ...


how much do u want for them i really only need a passenger side one but how much for all


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 28 2007, 07:40 AM~7371352
> *Hatian 305 Hopper makes me laugh with all them hoes.....u a trip homie....but u need to start postin pics of some bitches from kendall or doral or pinecrest....SOME HISPANIC BITCHES....some carribean bitches would be nice 2 homie...shit even some white bitches...leave the carol city hoes and brownsville hoes for the shitty strip clubs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i got u cuzo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 01:04 PM~7373708
> *leave it to watson to fuck up my lunch lol
> *


  whats up cuzo....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*can someone plz help me out .....how do i get to that hangout on 49st*I was on 49st than I mad a right turn going str8 down passing that big ass shopping plaza were they was a big ass toyz r us & circuitcity on the left side that i keep'ed driveing tel i seen a mcdonalds on the right side.....right next to the mcdonalds there was a lil shopping plaza I think there was a gamestop shop but anywas I got fuck'in lost becuase i most of been at the wrong spot becuase i only seen honda.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

!!!For Sale!!! 
22 x 8.0
Chrome Tyfun Wheels
brand new in the box just tookem out to take piks.

$1,600 o.b.o
pm me if interested.......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 28 2007, 08:06 PM~7376842
> *can someone plz help me out .....how do i get to that hangout on 49stI was on 49st than I mad a right turn going str8 down passing that big ass shopping plaza were they was a big ass toyz r us & circuitcity on the left side that i keep'ed driveing  tel i seen a mcdonalds on the right side.....right next to the mcdonalds there was a lil shopping plaza I think there was a gamestop shop but anywas I got fuck'in lost becuase i most of been at the wrong spot becuase i only seen honda.
> *


they usually hangout in the tacobell right next door to the mcdonalds, youll know its the place when you see a bunch lambo doors high in the air.lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2007, 09:03 PM~7377425
> *they usually hangout in the tacobell right next door to the mcdonalds, youll know its the place when you see a bunch lambo doors high in the air.lol
> *


thanks what time do everyone start going out there


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 28 2007, 09:37 PM~7377798
> *thanks what time do everyone start going out there
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Got a full face dash cap for Monte 78-88 in black. Paid $135 on Ebay looking to get $90 obo, also have a clean rear bumper cover off an LS Monte 80-87, $85 obo. Lower door panels for G body (black) $65 obo. Ill post pics soon. PM me if interested. 

Trades are welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 28 2007, 07:38 PM~7375205
> *got a set of brand new adapters so shot me a reasonable offer and they are yours...........
> 
> 
> ...


20 bucks....


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

*WHO IS GOING TO THE CARSHOW IN NAPLES THIS SUNDAY?*


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

i need to sell the caddy cuz i got this
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7308883


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

those rims will probably look good on my car :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IS THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH THIS WEEKEND WHO IS DOWN TO HIT FUDRUCKERS. LOWLYFE WILL BE THERE LAST TIME IT WAS REALLY GOOD I SEEN ALOT OF NICE CARS AND IS LEGAL TO GO THERE JUST DON'T CLOWN THREW THERE CAUSE FHP IS NOT PLAYING OUT THERE :cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2007, 10:04 AM~7381206
> *IS THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH THIS WEEKEND WHO IS DOWN TO HIT FUDRUCKERS. LOWLYFE WILL BE THERE LAST TIME IT WAS REALLY GOOD I SEEN ALOT OF NICE CARS AND IS LEGAL TO GO THERE JUST DON'T CLOWN THREW THERE CAUSE FHP IS NOT PLAYING OUT THERE  :cheesy:
> *


lol i know they made of of my friends take off his front window tint he was pist lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

I'M RID'IN, BUT I GUESS I BETTER NOT GET CLOSE TO THE FHP. CUZ FRONT WINDOW TINT IS HOW I RIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 1 2007, 02:08 PM~7382687
> *lol i know they made of of my friends take off his front window tint he was pist lol
> *


yea yo fuck dat...FHP's r asswholes...lol fuck dat shit...wednesday hangouts is gettin really good.... it's lik how bird road n 8th street use 2 b lik....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

a cop told me last night that when they were raiding he told me that they dont care if we all chill wit bass or w/e but when ppl start burning out & blowin train horns then they sed they have no choice but 2 step in kuz ppl call & complain

:angry:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 1 2007, 06:48 PM~7384671
> *a cop told me last night that when they were raiding he told me that they dont care if we all chill wit bass or w/e but when ppl start burning out & blowin train horns then they sed they have no choice but 2 step in kuz ppl call & complain
> 
> :angry:
> *



YEA ***** DATS DA MOST MAJOR ISSUE OUT THERE IN DA HANGOUTS...THAT TK HANGOUT WOULD LAST ALOT LONGER IF IT WASN'T FOR THAT SHIT... THE HIALEAH COPS AIN'T PLAYIN NO GAMES WIT HANGOUTS. SO SHIT ALL WE REALLY HAVE IS DA HANGOUT IN TK. :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :angry:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 27 2007, 08:23 PM~7368375
> *ONe time For IMpressive Car club
> 
> 
> ...



TTT......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

they should let u grenade those people :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

SOME OLD SCHOOL PICTURES I FOUND. WHEN THE GROVE USED TO BE GOOD.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Mar 1 2007, 10:51 PM~7386572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
THE GAS STATION!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Mar 1 2007, 08:51 PM~7386572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE PICS


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

I want to introduce Miami Fest to my Lady.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 2 2007, 02:03 AM~7388933
> *I want to introduce Miami Fest to my Lady.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

YO HIT EM UP QUE VOLA SHE GOT A SISTER OR WHAT????....I GOT RID OF MY ATTACHMENT IM BACK IN THE GAME HOMIE PUT ME DOW WE CAN HAVE HER POSING NEXT 2 MY SS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 2 2007, 03:03 AM~7388933
> *I want to introduce Miami Fest to my Lady.....
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK!!!!


























:thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 27 2007, 08:44 PM~7367972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$3500


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 2 2007, 04:03 AM~7388933
> *I want to introduce Miami Fest to my Lady.....
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE I NEVER KNEW YOU HAD A GIRL THATS A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE MODEL IN L.A.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 2 2007, 02:03 AM~7388933
> *I want to introduce Miami Fest to my Lady.....
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: not anymore, the japs got her now :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 2 2007, 12:18 PM~7389963
> *:nono:  not anymore, the japs got her now  :biggrin:
> *




I GOT DEUCE ON THE BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the Mark VI is gettin the A/C fixed right now so i'll be able to drive during the daytime =D

the caddy's goin back to the body shop finally on monday for wet sand and buff, and put all the trim back on...then i'm puttin her on stocks and sellin her.

put the 17" center golds n vogues in my closet until i find something to put em on =]


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

why cant i change my avatar?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Mar 2 2007, 02:59 PM~7391391
> * why cant i change my avatar?
> *


HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 28 2007, 07:38 PM~7375205



Wassa pimp, how is everything.... chillin? hows the club?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Here I thought you guy's might enjoy seeing these loser's also.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Mar 2 2007, 05:32 PM~7392194
> *Here I thought you guy's might enjoy seeing these loser's also.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



The plot thickens


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Went to the u pick(74th and 74th) to day and there was 3 fleetwoods 2 pretty fucked up but there was one with ALL the chrome on it and in decent shape what it is missing is because i took it but bumpers and all are gooood


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

work in progress


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thats looks raw


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

whats the lowest youll go on those 22
:biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

my wifes cuzins ride... :0


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 2 2007, 05:10 PM~7392738
> *Went to the u pick(74th and 74th) to day and there was 3 fleetwoods 2 pretty fucked up but there was one with ALL the chrome on it and in decent shape what it is missing is because i took it but bumpers and all are gooood
> *


any regals out there? ima head out there this week


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 2 2007, 03:49 PM~7391327
> *the Mark VI is gettin the A/C fixed right now so i'll be able to drive during the daytime =D
> 
> the caddy's goin back to the body shop finally on monday for wet sand and buff, and put all the trim back on...then i'm puttin her on stocks and sellin her.
> ...


wuts gonna be the price? just curious :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone got 8 1/2" valves need quick asap pm wit a price or offer


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 2 2007, 11:04 PM~7394209
> *wuts gonna be the price? just curious :dunno:
> *


not cheap..i aint even gona try to sell it on here.

they go for good money on ebay when they clean/low miles


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 3 2007, 02:24 AM~7395043
> *not cheap..i aint even gona try to sell it on here.
> 
> they go for good money on ebay when they clean/low miles
> *


yea thats ur best bet. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

is anyone selling a blue 8-switch box.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 2 2007, 08:23 PM~7393913
> *any regals out there? ima head out there this week
> *


to be honest i really didnt see any regals there, i saw a cutlass it had the hole front (not euro)and there was a monte but it was fucked up but a FLEET IN DECENT SHAPE WITH ALL CHROME


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 3 2007, 02:51 AM~7395421
> *yea thats ur best bet.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



once its gone the mark VI is goin 10 batt 3 pump wit a 1" port and an adex to the front at 72v and gettin the frame done...hopefully the interiot too.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 2 2007, 08:49 PM~7393008
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*Mo throwin it down as always..............YOO MO YOU READY FOR THE IMPALA AGAIN....its coming next week homie...part 2 NOT BY CHOICE......*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

whos going to Fuds tonight ill be there with the impala


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

WHOS GOLD PLATING IN MIAMI CAUSE I NEED 3 SAMLL NUMBERS PLATED THERE IN GOOD SHAPE JUST THE GOLD FADED AWAY


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

WHOS GOLD PLATING IN MIAMI CAUSE I NEED 3 SAMLL NUMBERS PLATED THERE IN GOOD SHAPE JUST THE GOLD FADED AWAY


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

the finnal product before clear


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

i did this at da same time as the clown too 2 let me kno wut yall think


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

fo all dem haters get off my dick^^^^....................................


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 3 2007, 06:39 PM~7398396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man! nice work!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 3 2007, 07:58 PM~7398496
> *damn man! nice work!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 3 2007, 04:35 PM~7398379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real real nice tight work :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 3 2007, 04:39 PM~7398396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit fuck'in clean cuzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHOS GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 3 2007, 11:18 PM~7400200
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE CO. CHAPTER WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 3 2007, 11:18 PM~7400200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA SHIT SAYS LOWRIDERS ONLY. KEEP ALL THEM FUCKING DONKS THE FUCK AWAY :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 3 2007, 09:31 PM~7400288
> *:biggrin:
> HA SHIT SAYS LOWRIDERS ONLY.  KEEP ALL THEM FUCKING DONKS THE FUCK AWAY :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck with that, and its at opalacka so that means eveyrone is going to bring out there quads lol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 3 2007, 09:31 PM~7400288
> *:biggrin:
> HA SHIT SAYS LOWRIDERS ONLY.  KEEP ALL THEM FUCKING DONKS THE FUCK AWAY :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOME FUDROCKERS PICS 




































GOOD HANGOUT SPOT


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Mar 1 2007, 10:51 PM~7386572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Amco was the hot ass rest spot after leaving the "Grove" back in the days. I really miss the 91', 92' and 93' days of Coconut Grove. When I bring my car down to Florida, I'm going to three-wheel through the Grove as a tribute to the old days!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 3 2007, 05:35 PM~7398379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAM ***** DAT SHIT IS LOOKIN FUCKIN HARD ASS FUCK... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 3 2007, 05:39 PM~7398396
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BOUT TIME SUM1 BRING A DIFFERENT STYLE OF 2TONE ON 300'S N SHIT I'M GLAD IT'S FROM ROLLIN LOL.... :biggrin:  FOR DEM HATAS...ROLLIN DOIN BIF THANG FOR TAMPA... :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: hno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 3 2007, 10:18 PM~7400200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT U KNOW IMMA B OUT THERE REPPIN FOR MY BOY LOWS LOL ....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 4 2007, 12:02 AM~7401237
> *SOME FUDROCKERS PICS
> 
> 
> ...


x2 FUDS WAS A GOOD HANGOUT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 3 2007, 11:22 PM~7400220
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE CO. CHAPTER WILL BE THERE
> *



im in fo sho =]


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 3 2007, 05:39 PM~7398396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MO DOING IT ONCE AGAIN AT THE SPRAY BOOTH. BAD ASS PAINTER . GETTING CRAZIER BY THE DAY. TYT WORK , NOW LES GO WORK ON YOUR REGAL NII99A


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$10,600 O.B.O GOLD TRIMS,GOLD LEAFING,PINSTRIPING,HOUSE OF COLOR CANDY RED WITH FLAKE,SHELL TOP,3 CHROME&GOLD PUMPS,L.A SQUARE DUMP,1 15 INCH KICKER L7 IN A PRO BASS BOX,3,600 WATT MONO AMP PIONEER RADIO,BILLET STEERING WHEEL,BEIGE LEATHER,REAL ALL GOLD DAYTONS,2 INCH WHITE WALLS,A/C,CAR RUNS PERFECT,1993,160K,


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, sickassscion, *SwitchHitter* :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 4 2007, 09:14 PM~7407008
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, sickassscion, SwitchHitter  :wave:
> *


What it dooooo !!  .... When we gonna go caddy hunting?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lol i dont gotta hunt no more cuz i found an old lady sellin one cuz a 96 2,500


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 4 2007, 09:51 PM~7407364
> *lol i dont gotta hunt no more cuz i found an old lady sellin one cuz a 96 2,500
> *


 :0 :0 Damn cuz thats good ! glad to see you found one..


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

heres sumthin fo all yall that been waiting patiently jus got done today fuk da haterz get on my level hah........................................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7407562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*mad fuck'in props to you cuzo that shit is nice*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 4 2007, 11:13 PM~7407562
> *
> 
> 
> ...











DAM ROLLIN NEMO LOOKIN TIGHT WORK...N TIGHT WORK ON THE SAND BLASTIN HOMIE IMMA HAVE 2 HOLLA @ U @ DA MEETIN DAWG 4REAL....

OH N DA CROWN VIC NOW HAS BAGS PICS COMIN FOR DEM HATAS...PAINT JOB IS ON A COUNTDOWN ALREADY LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 5 2007, 01:13 AM~7407562
> *heres sumthin fo all yall that been waiting patiently jus got done today fuk da haterz get on my level hah........................................
> *




Hey MO wuzza homie you ready for the impala or what ???...phase 2 for the haters...they aint ready for ROLLIN we got alot of shit in the works


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 5 2007, 09:06 AM~7409568
> *4real ***** we is doin big thangs in da low low....*


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

4 sho ****** wait till my regal comes out lol uffin: :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 5 2007, 11:06 AM~7409568
> *Hey MO wuzza homie you ready for the impala or what ???...phase 2 for the haters...they aint ready for ROLLIN we got alot of shit in the works
> *


yo wen u commin through ***** ????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 5 2007, 11:23 AM~7409626
> *yo wen u commin through ***** ????????????? :biggrin:
> *



the company gotta come by and see my car and then im having it towed to your shop....and i think ima go with the idea that i told you but with some minor adjustments....meaning *MORE CANDY ******!!!*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

rollins all in this shit lol..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 3 2007, 09:18 PM~7400200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got any more pics of Jay's monte hoppin?..(the mint one in the top left for those who dont know)


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

FOR SALE 600.00 OBO 18X7 BSA 304 5X120 225-40-18
954 591-3246


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 5 2007, 10:29 AM~7409885
> *rollins all in this shit lol..
> *



WE ON DA LOW LOW BUT SHIT TAMPA COMMIN UP SO U WE IS GOIN KRAZY TO SHUT IT DOWN LOL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 4 2007, 08:24 PM~7406638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bigbody good luck on your sale


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 3 2007, 04:39 PM~7398396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work homie keep it flowin


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

I no someone need to vert the g-body FOr the summer days.......Ready to put on

I have some crome things for 3.8 v6 motors and a-arms and some crome things for g-bdy holla ifyall need some crome


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 5 2007, 06:47 PM~7413603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the sale i still have mines for sale lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 4 2007, 09:17 PM~7407031
> *What it dooooo !!  .... When we gonna go caddy hunting?
> *



change ur avatar already lol u gotta rep them big bodys now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 5 2007, 10:16 PM~7414304
> *change ur avatar already lol u gotta rep them big bodys now
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fudrockers was packed again tonight but they sold it so i guess is called something else now this one of the bikes out there the bitch is fresh as fuck


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my 24s. Just the rims. $1500 OBO. They are 5x4.5 lug pattern. Need to get rid of them ASAP. Here are pics of the rims on my ryde. Just 1 month old.The rims have a 6in lip


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

If intrested 7865647469


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 6 2007, 12:35 AM~7415253
> *Selling my 24s. Just the rims. $1500 OBO. They are 5x4.5 lug pattern. Need to get rid of them ASAP. Here are pics of the rims on my ryde. Just 1 month old.The rims have a 6in lip
> 
> 
> ...


uncle dave treats u good huh? :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

The Worlds Fastest Donk...73 Drag Car....Muraled Out...Tubbed Donk...Chrome Front & All....









Candy Apple Red Monte Carlo SS on 22" Bellagios....Running..









Kandy Teal LS Box...24" Esinems....Running...Wet..Wet...Wet..


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*ive seen some bitches at the lowrider show that look like this *


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 6 2007, 12:27 PM~7419155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2007, 10:31 PM~7415216
> *fudrockers was packed again tonight but they sold it so i guess is called something else now this one of the bikes out there the bitch is fresh as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn ocscar your going to make me want to ride damn, those are nice ass hell,


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 3 2007, 10:22 PM~7400220
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE CO. CHAPTER WILL BE THERE
> *


hell yea we will be there!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

anybody gives me $1300 for my rims and they are yours


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lows305+Mar 6 2007, 01:28 PM~7420487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

..... uffin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Mar 6 2007, 05:12 PM~7422066
> *..... uffin:
> *


Wuzza fool!!!!!!!! CAll me at the cell ni99a I gata tell you something


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

still got my 95 fleet for sale any offers let me know


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

got the candy red big body for$9,800 pm for info


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hangout run thru ride to tk performance then to taco bell on 49 street if cops come dip to the kmart a couple of blocks down n theres the new spot n better less light n behind the bank so no cops can see us se yall out there


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

looking for 21 or 22 fwd for a descent price./....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 5 2007, 11:35 PM~7415253
> *Selling my 24s. Just the rims. $1500 OBO. They are 5x4.5 lug pattern. Need to get rid of them ASAP. Here are pics of the rims on my ryde. Just 1 month old.The rims have a 6in lip
> 
> 
> ...


man u change that explorer up like weekly. keep everyone guessin =]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that shit look fast


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

final price on the lac $8,000 with no music or steering wheel


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 7 2007, 12:29 AM~7424671
> *hangout run thru ride to tk performance then to taco bell on 49 street if cops come dip to the kmart a couple of blocks down n theres the new spot n better less light n behind the bank so no cops can see us se yall out there
> *



at what time?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 7 2007, 03:03 PM~7429749
> *at what time?
> *



start getting there between 9 & 10


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got my fleet for sale up for offers 95 triple black juiced ect. hit me up we can work sokething out also looking for 24 dub floaters


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

FOr SAle


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DA HANGOUT WAS OFF DA CHAIN BUT DA COPS ROPPED DAT SHIT OFF...THX FOR THEM BURNIN OUT ******...AND DAM ON MY WAY OUT I HAD SEEN A FUCKIN ESCALADE STUCK IN DA DERT DAT SHIT SUCKED... HOPE DAT ***** GOT HIS SHIT OUT STR8... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOTCHA MIGUEL :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

TTT FOR ALL THOSE PEEOPLES WHO CAME OUT TO TK TONIGHT. THAT SHIT WAS KRAZY. FUCKEN COPS FUCKED IT UP AS WELL AS THOSE BURNERS!! OVERALL GOOD HANGOUT, SEEE YALL AT THE NEXT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 7 2007, 11:48 PM~7433729
> *TTT FOR ALL THOSE PEEOPLES WHO CAME OUT TO TK TONIGHT. THAT SHIT WAS KRAZY. FUCKEN COPS FUCKED IT UP AS WELL AS THOSE BURNERS!! OVERALL GOOD HANGOUT, SEEE YALL AT THE NEXT SPOT :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT FOR TK!!!!!ILL START COMEING OUT THERE SOON


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

did dat car get stuck in da sand 2???


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 8 2007, 01:11 AM~7433414
> *DA HANGOUT WAS OFF DA CHAIN BUT DA COPS ROPPED DAT SHIT OFF...THX FOR THEM BURNIN OUT ******...AND DAM ON MY WAY OUT I HAD SEEN A FUCKIN ESCALADE STUCK IN DA DERT DAT SHIT SUCKED... HOPE DAT ***** GOT HIS SHIT OUT STR8... :thumbsup:
> *



THAT SHTI HAPPEND 2 ME 2 TIMES HERE ON BIRD ROAD AND 8ST....MY BOY GOT ARRESTED FOR TRESPASSING CAUSE HE GOT A WARNING BEFORE AND HE WAS BACK IN THE SAME SPOT...OTHER HOMEBOY JUMPED THE CONCRETE WALL AT THE STARBUCKS ON 8ST AND 85TH AVE AND RAN ALL THE WAY TO THE BURGER KING ON CORAL WAY AND 87TH...****** GETS MAD PARANOID AND STARTS RUNNING AND JUMPING FENCES LIKE A PRISON ESCAPEE*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

shit i sed fuck escaping last night, i just kicked it in the parking lot until most of da cars left lol.

its funny kuz alotta ppl went dennys parking lot on 49th st after da whole shit lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 8 2007, 11:22 AM~7435924
> *shit i sed fuck escaping last night, i just kicked it in the parking lot until most of da cars left lol.
> 
> its funny kuz alotta ppl went dennys parking lot on 49th st after da whole shit lol
> *


*REAL RYDAZ RYDE FAKE RYDAZ HYDE*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i heard people was going over the compost and sidewalks  :dunno:


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt 
and one time for last nights hangout

so wheres the new hangout gunna be at?!?!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 8 2007, 02:21 PM~7437160
> *REAL RYDAZ RYDE FAKE RYDAZ HYDE
> *



* x2 :biggrin: *


:thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

WATSON SUNDAYS? WHY DID PEOPLE STOP GOING??????????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 8 2007, 01:22 PM~7437167
> *i heard people was going over the compost and sidewalks   :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 8 2007, 04:32 PM~7437632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




should have the mark VI back by tomorrow wit functioning a/c...and for how much i jus dropped on that bitch, it better be able to produce shrinkage =\


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 6 2007, 05:25 PM~7422163
> *Wuzza fool!!!!!!!! CAll me at the cell ni99a I gata tell you something
> *


dale


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 8 2007, 02:42 PM~7437314
> *WATSON SUNDAYS? WHY DID PEOPLE STOP GOING??????????
> *



DAT SHIT WOULD B STR8 ASS FUCK EVERY OTHA SUNDAY 2 GO OUT THERE N CHILL....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 8 2007, 05:10 PM~7438630
> *DAT SHIT WOULD B STR8 ASS FUCK EVERY OTHA SUNDAY 2 GO OUT THERE N CHILL....
> *


not a bad idear


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 7 2007, 08:41 PM~7432598
> *FOr SAle
> 
> 
> ...


how much ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

STILL FOR SALE ANY OFFERS


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

PROPS TO ALL THE PEEPS THAT MADE IT OUT TO TK LAST NIGHT THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY :biggrin: 

LOW LYFE OUT THERE AT TK REPPN LIKE A MUTHAFUKA, AND GETTN TRESPASSSN WARNINGS TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 8 2007, 06:41 PM~7438782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW SUMONE WAS GONNA HAVE DEM FUNNY ASS PICS..LOL DAT SHIT WAS KRAZY ...N DAT TAHOE DAT GOT STUCK DE PINGA...BACK DAT UP ON DEM FUNNY ASS PICS LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

cars alost ready 2 race ,next week iz on at immokkalee race way im there ......


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 8 2007, 08:50 PM~7438826
> *I KNEW SUMONE WAS GONNA HAVE DEM FUNNY ASS PICS..LOL DAT SHIT WAS KRAZY ...N DAT TAHOE DAT GOT STUCK DE PINGA...BACK DAT UP ON DEM FUNNY ASS PICS LOL
> *


what was goin on there??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 8 2007, 07:54 PM~7439302
> *what was goin on there??
> *


IN DEM PICS U SEE A TAHOE DAT GOT STUCK IN DA DERT TRYIN 2 DIP FROM DA COPS ... I HAD SEEN A AVALANCHE PULLIN IT OUT. BUT W/E FROM THERE ON I DON'T KNOW DAWG...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 27 2007, 08:44 PM~7367972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



$2500


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

COUP DE BEAR

DIMELO SUCIA !!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 8 2007, 07:54 PM~7439302
> *what was goin on there??
> *


for real thats what I want to know :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

yo still got my vert 82 riviera for sale info is in my signature let me know will take trades and offers....


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

iz thiz wut hangouts are commin 2 hill climing ima jack my regal up an put sum monster truck tires on it so i can run through dat lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, WhitePapi2006, *SwitchHitter*

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 8 2007, 07:41 PM~7439734
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, WhitePapi2006, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


Wussup cuz..... ready for some more of road action.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lol fo sho ***** i dont see the police


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SwitchHitter 
DID U BUY THAT CADDY FROM THAT OLD LADY ALL READY


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

he baught the big body but i dont think it was from an old lady though


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 5 2007, 09:35 PM~7415253
> *Selling my 24s. Just the rims. $1500 OBO. They are 5x4.5 lug pattern. Need to get rid of them ASAP. Here are pics of the rims on my ryde. Just 1 month old.The rims have a 6in lip
> 
> 
> ...


SENT U A pm LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 8 2007, 07:46 PM~7439796
> *SwitchHitter
> DID U BUY THAT CADDY FROM THAT OLD LADY ALL READY
> *


i bought mines like two weeks ago, but not from an old lady it was from a guy up in coral gables..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 8 2007, 09:40 PM~7440465
> *i bought mines like two weeks ago, but not from an old lady it was from a guy up in coral gables..
> *



WUZ UP CUZ !!????!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 8 2007, 08:52 PM~7439877
> *he baught the big body but i dont think it was from an old lady though
> *


OH OK GOOD LOOKING OUT CUZO CUZ I THOUGH HE SAID SOMEING ABOUT A OLD LADY SALEING A CLEAN ONE FOR 2GS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 8 2007, 09:40 PM~7440465
> *i bought mines like two weeks ago, but not from an old lady it was from a guy up in coral gables..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 8 2007, 10:40 PM~7440465
> *i bought mines like two weeks ago, but not from an old lady it was from a guy up in coral gables..
> *


I want pics :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Mar 8 2007, 11:52 PM~7440613
> *I want pics :biggrin:
> *


that car is clean homie


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 8 2007, 10:53 PM~7440620
> *that car is clean homie
> *


I bet it is.. He has been holding off for the right one :biggrin: Smart man


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

fucken doubleo. hidin ass puto


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 8 2007, 08:44 PM~7440510
> *WUZ UP CUZ !!????!!!
> *


wussup cuz !!.... whats good.. i heard you did new things to the crown vic..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 8 2007, 08:53 PM~7440620
> *that car is clean homie
> *


Thanx Cuz.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Mar 8 2007, 08:54 PM~7440631
> *I bet it is.. He has been holding off for the right one :biggrin:  Smart man
> *


Yessuhh.. so wussup you still selling your lincoln or what?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 8 2007, 11:20 PM~7440911
> *Yessuhh.. so wussup you still selling your lincoln or what?
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I need this gone ASAP


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

still got the gp for sale....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=311342

and for the haterssss fuk yalllll.....
like pac said picture me rollin...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Mo...****** ur shit gets sicker by the day...these ****** aint ready for us....impala comin back out (again)...your regal comin out...and some other shit thats confidential comin out...im telling you homie RoLLiN C.c. comin out hard


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 4 2007, 01:47 AM~7401614
> *That Amco was the hot ass rest spot after leaving the "Grove" back in the days. I really miss the 91', 92' and 93' days of Coconut Grove. When I bring my car down to Florida, I'm going to three-wheel through the Grove as a tribute to the old days!
> *


good luck wit that guy...make sure you tell them city of miami cops I said whats up


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

FOR SALE 
IN MIAMI FL.

1983 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 90D DOWN WITH NEW BROWM INTIRIOR AND A BRAND NEW BLACK TOP.ENGINE RUNS VERY GOOD, CAR DRIVES VERY GOOD ALL PISTON ARE INSTALLED AND A 2 PUMP AND 6 BATERY RACK IS INSTALLED AND I HAVE EXTRA PART FOR THE CAR ROCKER PANELS INCLUDED. CAR NEEDS MINOR BODY WORK AND PAINT.THAT ALL IT NEEDS. 
I WORK FOR A CAR TRANSPORT COMPANY SO IT CAN BE SHIPPED ANYWERE AT COST.
FOR ONLY $1600 FIRM...... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7308883


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RoLLiN SS 

any updates


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Mar 8 2007, 09:53 PM~7441278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hard ass fuk :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2007, 01:36 PM~7444445
> *RoLLiN SS
> 
> any updates
> *



on my impala????...yea its gettign painted again (NOT BY CHOICE)....but its gettin a lil something different on it....right now my transportation is my CHEVROLEGS homie...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 8 2007, 10:17 PM~7440883
> *wussup cuz !!.... whats good.. i heard you did new things to the crown vic..
> *


YES SIR I SAID I WAS GONNA DO IT. SO I DID IT LOL I NEED 2 DO DA FRONT DIS WEEKEND THEN I'LL B FULLY SET N THEN WE'LL B HITTIN SWITCHES ON THEY ASS LOL... :biggrin: 
:machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 9 2007, 09:41 AM~7443808
> *Mo...****** ur shit gets sicker by the day...these ****** aint ready for us....impala comin back out (again)...your regal comin out...and some other shit thats confidential comin out...im telling you homie RoLLiN C.c. comin out hard
> *



U THINK THEY READY FOOL ???!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  

[


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 9 2007, 02:39 PM~7444877
> *U THINK THEY READY FOOL ???!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> [
> ...



Nah man ppl aint ready....fools think we fell of the map...we still here...we just been getting shit ready


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 9 2007, 01:42 PM~7445246
> *Nah man ppl aint ready....fools think we fell of the map...we still here...we just been getting shit ready
> *


YES SIR !!! :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 8 2007, 07:37 PM~7438763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw this westbound on west palm drive (sw 344 st) last night, hard as fuck...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Looking good in 305


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 9 2007, 12:23 PM~7444786
> *on my impala????...yea its gettign painted again (NOT BY CHOICE)....but its gettin a lil something different on it....right now my transportation is my CHEVROLEGS homie...
> *


iight


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Mar 8 2007, 10:16 PM~7441545
> *I need this gone ASAP
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S MINE!!...... FREAKEONE WHAT IT DO.. LETS TALK NUMBERS


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

why do ****** alwayz have secrets and why are ****** alwayz say how hard they commin out? ***** just do it fuck the talk----second to none----


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

y00oo whats up with second to none? they still around?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 9 2007, 11:05 PM~7447885
> *why do ****** alwayz have secrets and why are ****** alwayz say how hard they commin out? ***** just do it fuck the talk----second to none----
> *


x2


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

isz been a min since ive been on wusz good miami heard tk wasz crazii i couldnt make it i had 2 work...!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Mar 9 2007, 11:55 PM~7448684
> *isz been a min since ive been on wusz good miami heard tk wasz crazii i couldnt make it i had 2 work...!
> *


thank god u aint go , shit u wouldve been stuck for an hour like da rest of us


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 4 2007, 08:24 PM~7406638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo whats up guys i heard tk got raided by the cops on wednesday. i dont know if ne one heard this but he race track down at Okeechobee is now open wednesday,friday and saturday nights , i believe their open till 1 am . i say we go out ther n check it out this wednesday.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Mar 10 2007, 10:31 AM~7450223
> *yo whats up guys i heard tk got raided by the cops on wednesday. i dont know if ne one heard this but he race track down at Okeechobee is now open wednesday,friday and saturday nights , i believe their open till 1 am . i say we go out ther n check it out this wednesday.
> *


not a bad plan


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Mar 10 2007, 10:31 AM~7450223
> *yo whats up guys i heard tk got raided by the cops on wednesday. i dont know if ne one heard this but he race track down at Okeechobee is now open wednesday,friday and saturday nights , i believe their open till 1 am . i say we go out ther n check it out this wednesday.
> *


time to run the lowriders down the track :biggrin: gas hop off the line! :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 10 2007, 02:22 PM~7450390
> *time to run the lowriders down the track  :biggrin:  gas hop off the line! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

45 minute fight with sailfish bigger then me PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!....6.7 feet and 115 plus pounds


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 10 2007, 04:14 PM~7451621
> *45 minute fight with sailfish bigger then me PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!....6.7 inches and 115 plus pounds
> 
> 
> ...



Thats is a little boat to be picking up a sailfish on the boat


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 10 2007, 07:24 PM~7451660
> *Thats is a little boat to be picking up a sailfish on the boat
> *



21 foot hydra sport bay bolt...we chased that shit down cause it spooled 2 much line...ima post the better pic later i gotta get it off my boys digital camera....and what does the size of the boat have 2 do with taking the sailfish out of the water?? :dunno:.....and it was catch and release


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 4 2007, 08:24 PM~7406638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have never sold one car in the miami fest so i wouldn't get my hopes up


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Mar 10 2007, 09:31 AM~7450223
> *yo whats up guys i heard tk got raided by the cops on wednesday. i dont know if ne one heard this but he race track down at Okeechobee is now open wednesday,friday and saturday nights , i believe their open till 1 am . i say we go out ther n check it out this wednesday.
> *


good idea about that track;now u and jonathan can race draggin down the line,lol..that will be nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 10 2007, 06:14 PM~7451621
> *45 minute fight with sailfish bigger then me PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!....6.7 feet and 115 plus pounds
> 
> 
> ...


were u go fishin??? :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam rollin ss nice catch




anyone know any good platers that will polish a set of rockers?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 27 2007, 08:44 PM~7367972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$2000


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Mar 10 2007, 10:25 PM~7452244
> *were u go fishin??? :0
> *



off of matherson hammocks marina is all i can tell u :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I wanted to buy these rims i called him like 10 times and he never answered and when he did he clicked PMed him nothing left him a voice message nothing i guess he doesnt want to selll them? 




> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 5 2007, 09:35 PM~7415253
> *Selling my 24s. Just the rims. $1500 OBO. They are 5x4.5 lug pattern. Need to get rid of them ASAP. Here are pics of the rims on my ryde. Just 1 month old.The rims have a 6in lip
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

still looking for some 24s and have alot of shit for sale look at my signature


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 11 2007, 08:07 AM~7454079
> *I wanted to buy these rims i called him like 10 times and he never answered and when he did he clicked PMed him nothing left him a voice message nothing  i guess he doesnt want to selll them?
> *


****** a busta :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 10 2007, 11:25 PM~7452754
> *off of matherson hammocks marina is all i can tell u  :biggrin:
> *


trade locations?? :biggrin: i got some spots in da keys dat might b n ur interest...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 11 2007, 06:07 AM~7454079
> *I wanted to buy these rims i called him like 10 times and he never answered and when he did he clicked PMed him nothing left him a voice message nothing  i guess he doesnt want to selll them?
> *


you wouldn't be able to use those wheels anyways they're already drilled out for two different patterns and neither one is for a chevy plus i thought you wanted DUB floaters if you want a wheel like that one check out DCRIMS.COM i can get any of those wheels cheap i'll hook you up for hooking me up with the CHROME BIG BODY stocks :biggrin: 










HALLER AT YOUR BOY!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i went to the track today sorry guys is not open on wendsdays but they are talking about it for the future


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

whos all going to the last laff lowrider video shoot on april 8


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im getting my regal to that rack as soon as its done, i wanna do a mid 14 pass with it gutted out :biggrin:


----------



## MIA 305 49ST KING (Mar 11, 2007)

*okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk its time for me to come on this bitch for yall ****** and let yall know whats up becuase im comeing out with my shit fuckin soooooooon so its time for the king to come out for yall bitch ass ***** that socol yourself "king of the street's *

"I DONT CARE WHO GETS MAD BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT REAL"


*FIRST*erick you talk a lot of shit about everyone thats why you fuckin got your ass whiped last year in front of everyone niggga an shit what fuckin type of man are u all wayz geting your sister to back u up bitch!!!! shit be a man about yours and stop crying to her becuase u socal your self a man........its been what 3 years now n you still ant done with that pice of shit regal!!!!!!!!!!damn ***** I fuckin heard now you want to work on it seen's the lowrider show becuase u want to come out for jayson's monte??????you call your want to be backyard shop spryin tha kandy or something like that rite?????just to let u know u ant spryin shit man your fuckin work sucks I heard that story about dirty's whip lol wtf was u thinking u know that man whats some good work not that $8oo shit ***** anywayz im fuckin done with u  

*SEC*I SEE MIAM HAS SOME NEW ****** IN THE GAME BUT LET ME BUT YALL ON POINT!!!!!!!!!!!YESTERDAY I WAS DRIVEING BACK FROM THE SHOP WORKING ON MY CAR THAN ME AND MY BOYZ WAS LIKE LETS DRIVE BY REDS.....*TO THE YOUNG BUCK WITH THE HONDA ACCROD* THAT'S ON HERE YOUR FUCKIN DUM FOR WANTING TO TURN THAT HONDA INTO A LOWRIDER THAT SHIT IS UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!WE SEENIN THAT SHIT INFRONT OF REDS.......WHY WOULD U TAKE YOUR SHIT TO REDS DONT U SEE ALL THEY WANT TO DO KNOW IS FUCKIN ******* TRUCKS????????????????DAMN NEXT TIME GO TO SIC CARS OR CHICOS IIGHT YOUNG BUCK

YO *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*WE SEEN YOUR CAR AT PHIL'S SHOP(SIC CARS)DAMN I REALY MOST SAY YOU CAM A LONG WAY MAN CUZ I REMBER ONE YOU FIRST CAM ONE HERE SAYING UR BLACK AND INTO LOWRIDERS!!!!!! I WAS LIKE THIS IS SOME FUCKIN JOKE OR SOMETHING BUT DAMN I SAW U AT THE LOWRIDER SOLO & ALL NIGAA!!!!!!!!SHIT ITS CRAZY HOW U WAS LIKE ONE OF THE MAYBE 20 SOMETHING BLACK GUY'S THERE MAN BUT SHIT YOU WAS THE ONLY BLACK GUY WHO I SEEIN AT THAT REDS HANGOUT AFTER THE SHOW MAN DAMN U MOST HAD HEAT ON YOU OR SOMETHING OR A AK IN THE TRUNK OF YOUR CAR MAN BECUASE IF I WAS U I WOULDENT BE AT A FUCKIN HANG OUT BY MYSLEF WITH 200 SOMETHING CHICO'S & YOU WAS TAKIN PICS TO SHIT IM SHOCK NO ONE JUMPED YOU MAN..........HERE'S SOMETHING U SHOULD DO YOUR LIKE THE ONLY BACK PERSON IN THE LOWRIDER GAME MAN EVERYONE ELS IS CHICOS SO MY THING TO U IS JOIN A C.C. SO U DONT GET JUMP N SHIT LIKE THAT BECUASE ALOT OF PPL MAYBE BE LIKE I BEAT THAT BLACK IS HERE TO JACK A CAR PLZ U SEEN WERE REDS AT NOTHIN BUT CRACK HEADS N SHIT AT NIGHT    ANYWAYZ WHO ARE U COMEING AFTER BECUASE I HEARD THE OWEN OF THIS CAR WAS BEEFING WITH YOU SAYING HIS WHIP IS HARDER THAN YOUR








IS THIS THE REASON U WAS AT SIC CARS???????WHAT U GETING DONE TO YOUR CAR MAN!!!!!!!!!!!I SEEN U POSTED A TOPIC TO SEE HOW U CAN MAKE 13"s CLEAR ON YOUR CAR MAN!!!!!!


*THRD*STRIGHT PIMPIN IS IT TRUE YALL TRYING TO GET A GBODY READY FOR JAYSON'S MONTE FOR NEXT MONTH FOR THAT SHOW ON THE 8TH THAT LAST LAFF C.C HOLDING :biggrin: 

*4TH*LAST LAFF C.C. WORLD ON THE STREET'S IS THEY COMEING OUT NEXT YEAR HARD!!!!!!!!!!!DOSE ANYONE KNOW ID THEY COMEING OUT WITH WHIPS THE DAY OF THAT VIDEO SHOOT




*5TH*HATIAN 305 HOPPER IM SORRY TO SAY ITS IIGHT THAT U LIKE BIGGGGG GIRLS BUT PLZ DONT POST ANY MORE PICS LIKE THESE MAN










:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MIA 305 49ST KING (Mar 11, 2007)

weres the Punisher regal at!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 11 2007, 12:41 PM~7455437
> *you wouldn't be able to use those wheels anyways they're already drilled out for two different patterns and neither one is for a chevy plus i thought you wanted DUB floaters if you want a wheel like that one check out DCRIMS.COM  i can get any of those wheels cheap i'll hook you up for hooking me up with the CHROME BIG BODY stocks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ook ill go take a look at them thanks i WANT Dub floater that doesnt mean i can afford them lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yo Double O i really didnt like those rims i guess im goign to save my money and buy the floaters but thanks if any good deal on floaters come in let me know


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIA 305 49ST KING_@Mar 11 2007, 04:15 PM~7456332
> *okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk its time for me to come on this bitch for yall ****** and let yall know whats up becuase im comeing out with my shit fuckin soooooooon so its time for the king to come out for yall bitch ass ***** that socol yourself "king of the street's
> 
> "I DONT CARE WHO GETS MAD BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT REAL"
> ...



*THRD*STRIGHT PIMPIN IS IT TRUE YALL TRYING TO GET A GBODY READY FOR JAYSON'S MONTE FOR NEXT MONTH FOR THAT SHOW ON THE 8TH THAT LAST LAFF C.C HOLDING :biggrin

LMAAAAAAAAAAAO</span></span>[/u][/i][/b] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIA 305 49ST KING_@Mar 11 2007, 07:15 PM~7456332
> *okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk its time for me to come on this bitch for yall ****** and let yall know whats up becuase im comeing out with my shit fuckin soooooooon so its time for the king to come out for yall bitch ass ***** that socol yourself "king of the street's
> 
> "I DONT CARE WHO GETS MAD BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT REAL"
> ...



who are you? you forgot to introduce urself. :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIA 305 49ST KING_@Mar 11 2007, 05:15 PM~7456332
> *okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk its time for me to come on this bitch for yall ****** and let yall know whats up becuase im comeing out with my shit fuckin soooooooon so its time for the king to come out for yall bitch ass ***** that socol yourself "king of the street's
> 
> "I DONT CARE WHO GETS MAD BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT REAL"
> ...



hey you fucken idiot... my name is spelled ERIC... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 11 2007, 06:14 PM~7456874
> *who are you? you forgot to introduce urself. :dunno:
> *


thats what im saying, buddys pullin ALOT of shit out his with no intro, prolly just someone stirring up the mierda like back when someone was claimiing to be in uce startin shit at the grove :uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I jus got a fkn careless driving ticket for hittin side-to-side on SOBE and my license taken cuz i guess it's suspended..but he let me drive home.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

well look who it is.....


damn watson....... you had to talk shit and act like some one else... no wonder why some one was giving you props on a stock ass marquis with nothing... (it was yourself)..lol

que penaaa

str8 from your email adress used on that 49st king account its ok homeboy... i havent built shit in 4 years... but you havent built shit.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam what coincidence, that account's email is 

[email protected]

and so is hatian 305 hoppers photobucket :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 11 2007, 07:25 PM~7457257
> *I jus got a fkn careless driving ticket  for hittin side-to-side on SOBE and my license taken cuz i guess it's suspended..but he let me drive home.
> *


i know how it feel got a speeding ticket that was rediculous lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


damn watson why would u go and do sumthin stupid like that?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

go go gadget google search! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

stealth mode....

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 11 2007, 07:49 PM~7457417
> *stealth mode....
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> *


lol lmao


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 11 2007, 07:51 PM~7457431
> *lol lmao
> *


QUE BOLA!!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 11 2007, 07:55 PM~7457457
> *QUE BOLA!!!!
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sslosbergas, japSW20

here str8 like allways bored as fuck lol wats up with u


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 11 2007, 07:58 PM~7457482
> *here str8 like allways bored as fuck lol wats up with u
> *


waitin for some 2k to dry to get to wetsandin, laughing at hatian for slipping nasty


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 11 2007, 07:59 PM~7457491
> *waitin for some 2k to dry to get to wetsandin, laughing at hatian for slipping nasty
> *


lol str8 u down here or up there? how did u use google to find out? lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 11 2007, 08:01 PM~7457506
> *lol str8 u down here or up there? how did u use google to find out? lol
> *


just type it in google, found cardomain page, then my other FBI agents searched around and photbucket poped up too, and same email of his other account

dont know why he would talk all that shit though???


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 11 2007, 08:04 PM~7457547
> *just type it in google, found cardomain page, then my other FBI agents searched around and photbucket poped up too, and same email of his other account
> 
> dont know why he would talk all that shit though???
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 11 2007, 08:04 PM~7457547
> *just type it in google, found cardomain page, then my other FBI agents searched around and photbucket poped up too, and same email of his other account
> 
> dont know why he would talk all that shit though???
> *


str8 didnt know u can do that lol


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIA 305 49ST KING_@Mar 11 2007, 04:15 PM~7456332
> *okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk its time for me to come on this bitch for yall ****** and let yall know whats up becuase im comeing out with my shit fuckin soooooooon so its time for the king to come out for yall bitch ass ***** that socol yourself "king of the street's
> 
> "I DONT CARE WHO GETS MAD BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT REAL"
> ...



WOW WATSON U HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOR HANDS...ITS FUNNY HOW U WERE TALKIN ALL DAT SHIT BOUT ERIC AFTER U WERE ON HIS BALLS FOR A WHILE......AND I HOPE UR NOT TALKIN BOUT THE ACCORD WITH JUICE CUZ LAST TIME I CHECKED CAN U CLICK A SWITCH?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

foreal google is awesome..... i found this on there too......











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 11 2007, 08:18 PM~7457706
> *foreal google is awesome..... i found this on there too......
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT LMFAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 11 2007, 08:18 PM~7457706
> *foreal google is awesome..... i found this on there too......
> 
> 
> ...


SKEETED ON LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 11 2007, 08:06 PM~7457576
> *:scrutinize:
> *


has my shipment of lead came in yet? stop being stingy :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIA 305 49ST KING_@Mar 11 2007, 06:15 PM~7456332
> *okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk its time for me to come on this bitch for yall ****** and let yall know whats up becuase im comeing out with my shit fuckin soooooooon so its time for the king to come out for yall bitch ass ***** that socol yourself "king of the street's
> 
> "I DONT CARE WHO GETS MAD BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT REAL"
> ...





wow all this shit talkin coming from a ***** who dickpulls left and right.. sadddddd


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

MAJESTICS DETROIT ANNUAL PICNIC,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE!!! 
ALL C.C. WELCOME OUT OF TOWNERS AND LOCAL, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE GRILLS AND DON'T FORGET THE LOWRIDERS!!!
NO ADMISSION FEE COME AND GO AS YOU PLEASE.
ALL HOPPERS WELCOME THIS IS THE PLACE AND TIME TO BACK UP ALL OF THE TALK!!!
END ALL BEEF HERE!!! :biggrin: (REGARDING HOPPING OFCOURSE)
COME AND GET YOUR STREET CRED,
WHO WILL BE LABELED AS THE KING OF THE MIDWEST? 
SINGLE, DOUBLE, DANCERS, ANYBODY CAN TALK THE TALK NOW LETS SEE WHO CAN WALK THE WALK.........


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!!!

Im In SHock!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, HIT EM UP, SwitchHitter,* marquison14zz*
:wave:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 11 2007, 09:42 PM~7458487
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, HIT EM UP, SwitchHitter, marquison14zz
> :wave:
> *


WUT UP *****


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Yo Trick or Treat...Or Whoever...Why Would Haitian do something like this????....I thought yall were str8............Im Lost lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

got the rivi for sale soon need to get rid of it to make room for the big body throw me some offers


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

ok.. i still dont get it.... who's watson.. is that hation 305 hopper? i'am confused someone help me out..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

keep your friends close and your enemies closer hno:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HIT EM UP, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, 93brougham

hno: hno: hno: 

Wuz up Man Whats going on???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

my computer is setup were I dont even have to long in to come on here for one thing Im just geting back from work & im reading all this bull shit I dont fuckin hate on anyone....my people told me my cousin came to use my shit I just found out he did all this fuckin shit becuase he says i fucked around with his girl and that ***** was chill with me just last nite so hes the one that setup up all this bull shit up the only reason he knows all this about everyone becuase hes all wayz on this bitch looking to see whos comeing out with big rim shit but.......I dont hate on anyone this ***** all wayz pulling shit like this(becuase i dident back him up on some shit) but this takein it over board but I dont fuckin hate one anyone.....why would i fuckin do all this bullshit I ant dum to setup myself like this becuase I know how u can find pplz emial addres from cardomain.....why would i hate on someone who can paint cars becuase I know i cant fuckin paint a car thats whi im in fuckin school but shit know im geting called a fuckin "dickpulls left and right"wft if I dident like lowrider why would I even'in want to sic cars to fuckin pay for my 13.I told him I seen that homie with the acrood at reds that's one he told me is that that seem guy who was beefing with Trick or Treat I dont have to be on this computer shit talking cuz that ant me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 11 2007, 10:08 PM~7458745
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


x305............

I dont know....For some reason i dont think It was Haitian......
:dunno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 11 2007, 10:13 PM~7458773
> *x305............
> 
> I dont know....For some reason i dont think It was Haitian......
> ...


I say we all vote on it.. :biggrin: guilty or not guilty :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OHHHH SHITTTT!!!!!! :0 











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 11 2007, 10:59 PM~7458671
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HIT EM UP, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 93brougham
> 
> ...


my fuckin cousin setup all this shit cuz something happend 2 months ago and now hes back on Probation for something that he wanted me to take for him....I just change my all my passwords on herecardomain and photobucket cuz of this *****...why would I hate on someone car if I have saved in my photobucket page and on cardomain page?????thats just dum but shit know everyone think I just talk all this shit but why would I hate on anyone for if I dont even'in have shit to hate on wtf thats just dum but ya cuzo thats whats going on that ***** trying to set me up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The thing with his girl is that we took some pics that he found on my computer now he saying I fucked around with his girl im mad about that I realy dont feel like looking for the pics but tommor ill post the pic but shit the thing that I dont understand is why would yall thing ill go in set myself up like this???? Im all wayz on here in plz myspace why would I fuckin pull some fuckin dum shit like this?????It dont make any Seans....why to go this link if I know I can get caught?????


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

so why would he give u props on ur car if he has probs wit u??? he talks like if he dont even know u , saying he saw u at lowrider, and at the hangout and all that. and how does he know so much shit bout all those ppl. :scrutinize:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 11 2007, 10:43 PM~7459058
> *so why would he give u props on ur car if he has probs wit u??? he talks like if he dont even know u , saying he saw u at lowrider, and at the hangout and all that.  and how does he know so much shit bout all those ppl. :scrutinize:
> *


GOOD POINT !!......


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

this is too weird :around:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I know this is none of my business, but the kid Haitian 305 is a good dude! I've never spoke to Haitian 305 in person, but I can tell through his spelling that there's a dialect of some sort. Haitian 305 pronounces words with an accent...which maybe one of the reasons he misspells certain words such as them by saying tham; on the other hand, this cat who everyone thinks is Haitian 305 doesn't even spell cartain words like Haitian 305! Just my observation! I kind of feel like I have to vouch for Haitian 305 because he's just a good person with mad love for the lowriding community. Why would he want to cause disturbance with hate?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 11 2007, 11:07 PM~7459222
> *I know this is none of my business, but the kid Haitian 305 is a good dude! I've never spoke to Haitian 305 in person, but I can tell through his spelling that there's a dialect of some sort. Haitian 305 pronounces words with an accent...which maybe one of the reasons he misspells certain words such as them by saying tham; on the other hand, this cat who everyone thinks is Haitian 305 doesn't even spell cartain words like Haitian 305! Just my observation! I kind of feel like I have to vouch for Haitian 305 because he's just a good person with mad love for the lowriding community. Why would he want to cause disturbance with hate?
> *


Ima have to agree with you on this one......Thats why i said above that for some reason i dont think it was Haitian.....

And Yes your right...If you look at the Spelling and shit theyre both a little different


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :around: :around:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 12 2007, 01:33 AM~7459323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 12 2007, 12:25 AM~7459295
> *Ima have to agree with you on this one......Thats why i said above that for some reason i dont think it was Haitian.....
> 
> And Yes your right...If you look at the Spelling and shit theyre both  a little different
> *



he even said his email and whatnot was used... so even if it wasnt him... we have all rights to accuse him if all his information came up......


how convinient its his cousin all of a sudden... :uh:


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIA 305 49ST KING_@Mar 11 2007, 04:18 PM~7456346
> *weres the Punisher regal at!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AT DE U-PICK.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Mar 11 2007, 01:40 PM~7454887
> *trade locations??  :biggrin:  i got some spots in da keys dat might b n ur interest...
> *




What is this the Wallstreet of fishing...lol...i gotta talk with my fishing buddy and see what he says i got everything stored on his GPS....but i got some spots in the keys...but you never know when i could use some new ones...by the way PPL NEED TO STOP KEEPING EVERYTHING THEY CATCH..DAMN BALSEROS GONNA LEAVE US WITH NO FISH FOR THE SPORT


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

also a coincidence that picture of the marquis was uploaded right before getting posted....

I dont know who did it but i think its ver random if it was watson


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 12 2007, 06:23 AM~7459984
> *What is this the Wallstreet of fishing...lol...i gotta talk with my fishing buddy and see what he says i got everything stored on his GPS....but i got some spots in the keys...but you never know when i could use some new ones...by the way PPL NEED TO STOP KEEPING EVERYTHING THEY CATCH..DAMN BALSEROS GONNA LEAVE US WITH NO FISH FOR THE SPORT
> *


nigas even keep the ronquitos!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 12 2007, 10:45 AM~7460287
> *nigas even keep the ronquitos!
> *



and the most meat they get from that is like a fishstick...but wtf can you do...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 12 2007, 09:47 AM~7460293
> *and the most meat they get from that is like a fishstick...but wtf can you do...
> *


fry it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Mar 12 2007, 07:50 AM~7460302
> *fry it...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: sad but true


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam 4 pgs on the same thing lol


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

you guys acccusin him just cuz he black!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Mar 12 2007, 03:25 PM~7461988
> *you guys acccusin him just cuz he black!!!
> *



WHY U GOTTA START THE RACIST SHIT CHANTEL


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ATTN:

Any-1 that wants to trailer their car to Tampa we have 4 spaces availabe. This is an insured company so your shit is safe!!! Leavin Friday night and its only $200.00 Round trip. We used this same guy last year for some of our cars and Elegance C.C. and everything was good. so if interested hit me up for more details...


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 12 2007, 12:32 PM~7462045
> *WHY U GOTTA START THE RACIST SHIT CHANTEL
> *


me? rasict? vinny calm down never that the man is my homie but come on they gangin up on him cuz he blk...dont worry watson i got u meng!! i dont think u did it your a nice guy to everyone =]


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 12 2007, 12:32 PM~7462045
> *WHY U GOTTA START THE RACIST SHIT CHANTEL
> *


me? rasict? vinny calm down never that the man is my homie but come on they gangin up on him cuz he blk...dont worry watson i got u meng!! i dont think u did it your a nice guy to everyone =]


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 12 2007, 12:32 PM~7462045
> *WHY U GOTTA START THE RACIST SHIT CHANTEL
> *


me? rasict? vinny calm down never that the man is my homie but come on they gangin up on him cuz he blk...dont worry watson i got u meng!! i dont think u did it your a nice guy to everyone =]


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Mar 12 2007, 02:25 PM~7461988
> *you guys acccusin him just cuz he black!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

can somebody get this car out of my backyard. reinforced stress points runs and drives good project full interior in it 650.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2007, 02:59 PM~7463039
> *can somebody get this car out of my backyard. reinforced stress points runs and drives good project full interior in it 650.
> 
> 
> ...



i think i remember this car


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 12 2007, 12:51 PM~7462200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 12 2007, 07:23 AM~7459984
> *What is this the Wallstreet of fishing...lol...i gotta talk with my fishing buddy and see what he says i got everything stored on his GPS....but i got some spots in the keys...but you never know when i could use some new ones...by the way PPL NEED TO STOP KEEPING EVERYTHING THEY CATCH..DAMN BALSEROS GONNA LEAVE US WITH NO FISH FOR THE SPORT
> *


amen :thumbsup: nice sail


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

$6200 with out tvs and bass $8200 with everything clean as fuck 












TRADES + CASH WELCOME


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

22" Status God Fathers 









$1600 LESS than 400 miles on rims and tires


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black sheep_@Mar 12 2007, 02:33 PM~7462438
> *me? rasict? vinny calm down never that the man is my homie but come on they gangin up on him cuz he blk...dont worry watson i got u meng!! i dont think u did it your a nice guy to everyone =]
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVECUTTY86_@Mar 12 2007, 09:32 PM~7464601
> *amen :thumbsup: nice sail
> *



thanks homie...and its the damn truth


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 12 2007, 06:13 AM~7459825
> *he even said his email and whatnot was used... so even if it wasnt him... we have all rights to accuse him if all his information came up......
> how convinient its his cousin all of a sudden... :uh:
> *


I told u str8 up that it was my cousin & that the account was used under may email(becuase my comp is & my passwords or all ready login man) but look all this is dum becuase I str8 up like ur work man so why would I hate on u man????? I all wayz have my stuff all ready on one i login bro the reason why he say's that he said is cuz i told him but not the way he made it seam for one why would i bring up something that happends so long ago with dirty's I know that he had a roadmaster an now he pushin a clean 2 door pink so if it was me I would put all that shit out there in the openin & why would say anything about ur sis if it was me i would have in put everything down to a "T" from her pushin a painted car with a magenta kandy paint job with pink n white guts man look n pluz I dont know if you remember what we talked about along time ago about who ur sis goes with or did with the pink n babyblue box man but If it was me why wouldent i have put everything out there???

Next Level he knows me man all this is over something that's dum that he took to the hurt but anywayz this to me is dum becuase I was not the only one that waz black at the hangout or the show he maybe he was thing that becuase this is miami & most ****** are into big rimz but to me im just like whatever becuase the reason he knows alot of people is cuz I have a folded on my computer of cars that I like all from mia man(the reason the he knows jayson's info cuz I have him on my cardomain page but I know tham 2 dont beef so why would I say something like that) but shit if it was me I would have want saying shit with deep detaillzz & why would i saying anything about the last laff c.c if I was chillin with tham most of the time at the show & at the hang out pluz I know whos comeing out with cars well shit ill take that back I know what lows comeing out with but look like I said man why go throw all this dum shit If i meet a lot of kool ass people on here & now fuck it all up????samething like myspace u can find other people page by there email this is why i had made a new page becuase I had these girl keep writeing me everyday dum shit but look man I ant dum to do anything like this why would have send u that p.m that i did about who did ur doors man u feel me but anywayz im done with this becuase all of this a dum to me....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

wow i really dont understand wtf hes tryna say ... and i think he switched up the story about his cousin something about some girl and then something about probation and his cousin .. i dunno wtf ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 12 2007, 10:54 PM~7466528
> *wow i really dont understand wtf hes tryna say ... and i think he switched up the story about his cousin something about some girl and then something about probation and his cousin .. i dunno wtf ?
> *


no man i was just saying u can find out shit on people by there email on myspace man......I was only trying to show him my point on something that happend to me but no my cousin is a guy not a female


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

THIS IS A CRAZY X FILE LOL


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh: never endinggg...

anyways... anyone got regal bumper fillers, front bumper & doors for sale hit me uppp!!

ALSO.. a hood, trunk, and driver door for a cutlass


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 12 2007, 10:26 PM~7466290
> *I told u str8 up that it was my cousin & that the account was used under may email(becuase my comp is & my passwords or all ready login man) but look all this is dum becuase I str8 up  like ur work man so why would I hate on u man????? I all wayz have my stuff all ready on one i login bro the reason why he say's that he said is cuz i told him but not the way he made it seam for one why would i bring up something that happends so long ago with dirty's I know that he had a roadmaster an now he pushin a clean 2 door pink so if it was me I would put all that shit out there in the openin & why would say anything about ur sis if it was me i would have in put everything down to a "T" from her pushin a painted car with a  magenta kandy paint job with pink n white guts man look n pluz I dont know if you remember what we talked about along time ago about who ur sis goes with or did with the pink n babyblue box man but If it was me why wouldent i have put everything out there???
> 
> Next Level he knows me man all this is over something that's dum that he took to the hurt but anywayz this to me is dum becuase I was not the only one that waz black at the hangout or the show he maybe he was thing that becuase this is miami & most ****** are into big rimz but to me im just like whatever becuase the reason he knows alot of people is cuz I have a folded on my computer of cars that I like all from mia man(the reason the he knows jayson's info cuz I have him on my cardomain page but I know tham 2  dont beef so why would I say something like that) but shit if it was me I would have want saying shit with deep detaillzz & why would i saying anything about the last laff c.c if I was chillin with tham most of the time at the show & at the hang out pluz I know whos comeing out with cars well shit ill take that back I know what lows comeing out with but look like I said man why go throw all this dum shit If i meet a lot of kool ass people on here & now fuck it all up????samething like myspace u can find other people page by there email this is why i had made a new page becuase I had these girl keep writeing me everyday dum shit but look man *





> *to do anything like this why would have send u that p.m that i did about who did ur doors man u feel me but anywayz im done with this becuase all of this a dum to me....
> *


LOL


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

:uh: WTF


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

im done proving my point. :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

If that was really watson o well, if it wasnt o well also fuck it. Its not the first time ppl are gonna talk shit about other. 

btw: if those ppl that were said, that are coming for the monte.If its true......... BRING IT :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

CAn U people drop that topic dam! :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 13 2007, 10:03 AM~7468106
> *CAn U people drop that topic dam! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :loco:
> *




its like beating a dead horse


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is the better picture....dont mind the funny face....lmfao









:roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 13 2007, 09:31 AM~7468776
> *Here is the better picture....dont mind the funny face....lmfao
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone sellin a Big block motor? just need a decent block 

400ci preferred will pick up cash in hand :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 13 2007, 11:55 AM~7469515
> *anyone sellin a Big block motor? just need a decent block
> 
> 400ci but big block will be nice. preferred will pick up cash in hand  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 13 2007, 11:55 AM~7469515
> *anyone sellin a Big block motor? just need a decent block
> 
> 400ci preferred will pick up cash in hand  :biggrin:
> *


i just PMed you i know someone that has one


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 13 2007, 02:22 PM~7469354
> *  :worship:
> *




Permitting the weather is good...ill have more pictures for this upcoming weekend...knock on wood i dont get skunked...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 13 2007, 01:55 PM~7469515
> *anyone sellin a Big block motor? just need a decent block
> 
> 400ci preferred will pick up cash in hand  :biggrin:
> *


454 punched to a 468 but i got like almost 10k in the motor

400 is a small block, have one out of a donk needs complete rebuild (threw a rod or two still intact)


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 13 2007, 08:25 AM~7467956
> *im done proving my point.  :cheesy:
> *


u do body work, like serious patient metal massaging


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 13 2007, 06:50 AM~7468056
> *If that was really watson o well, if it wasnt o well also fuck it. Its not the first time ppl are gonna talk shit about other.
> 
> btw: if those ppl that were said, that are coming for the monte.If its true......... BRING IT :biggrin:*




:0 :0


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Anyone selling a 2dr chevy coupe driver door


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

still got the rivi for sale im taking offers b4 i put it in the autotrader check my signature for pics and pm me for info :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 13 2007, 04:07 PM~7470878
> * still got the rivi for sale im taking offers b4 i put it in the autotrader check my signature for pics and pm me for info  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING GETS SOLD IN THE AUTOTRADER I STILL DONT KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS SOLD SOMETHING THERE LOL IM IN THE SAME WAY WITH MY FLEET


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0 :0 you about to meet one


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

whats everyone trippin about.??/ drama for yo mama huh?? hey vinny i found some nice spots around your way holllaaa


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas+Mar 13 2007, 12:19 PM~7469627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ima pm you on that 400, i knwo the 400 is a small block but it will do :biggrin: just need a good block


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

yOoOo so is tk over with? if so wheres the new wednesday hangout at?? i knew that it was

monday - fudds
tuesday - nothing
wednesday - tk
thursday - nothing
friday - towers
sat - nothing
sun - nothing

fill me in i might need to change my weekly calender :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Mar 14 2007, 02:36 AM~7474223
> *yOoOo so is tk over with? if so wheres the new wednesday hangout at?? i knew that it was
> 
> monday - fudds
> ...




Every first saturday of the month go 2 fudruckers


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTS GOOD EVERY1 N MY ROLLIN PEOPLE...WUT DEY DO FOOL????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 14 2007, 10:22 AM~7475227
> *WUTS GOOD EVERY1 N MY ROLLIN PEOPLE...WUT DEY DO FOOL????
> *



aqui acere....oye i missed that meeting on saturday due to my day of fishing i was tired i fell asleep on the bar stool in my backyard and i woke up at 2 in the morning drooling on my shirt.....shit wasnt cool my neck hurt like a motherfucker


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 14 2007, 09:22 AM~7475227
> *WUTS GOOD EVERY1 N MY ROLLIN PEOPLE...WUT DEY DO FOOL????
> *


wassssa?! oye whos truck was that, urs? that shit looks raw....i wanna see ur ride...after what u told me about....thats gotta look harrrrd!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 13 2007, 06:15 PM~7470927
> *NOTHING GETS SOLD IN THE AUTOTRADER I STILL DONT KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS SOLD SOMETHING THERE LOL IM IN THE SAME WAY WITH MY FLEET
> *



I sold my Fleetwood in the Auto Trader. 
a 1996 Fleetwood stock for 1,000 CRASHED


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 14 2007, 09:07 AM~7475777
> *I sold my Fleetwood in the Auto Trader.
> a 1996 Fleetwood stock  for 1,000  CRASHED
> *




Caues i think he wants alil bit to much for that cadi


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 14 2007, 09:30 AM~7475947
> *Caues i think he wants alil bit to much for that cadi
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 13 2007, 04:15 PM~7470927
> *NOTHING GETS SOLD IN THE AUTOTRADER I STILL DONT KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS SOLD SOMETHING THERE LOL IM IN THE SAME WAY WITH MY FLEET
> *


i sold my 1st fleetwood in the autotrader in the 1st week , got a good amount of $$$ for it too


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Mar 13 2007, 11:36 PM~7474223
> *yOoOo so is tk over with? if so wheres the new wednesday hangout at?? i knew that it was
> 
> monday - fudds
> ...



i dunno maybe dennys parking lot on 49 st on wednesday :dunno:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 14 2007, 10:49 AM~7476428
> *:0
> *


i saw jose da other day breaking it down at a party lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

YO I LIVE BY THE LIBRARY JFK AND THEY HAVE A HUGE FUCKIN PARKIN LOT....ITS ON 49TH AND W 2ND AVE WELL LIT, AND I NEVA SEE COPS DER...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 14 2007, 12:18 PM~7477001
> *YO I LIVE BY THE LIBRARY JFK AND THEY HAVE A HUGE FUCKIN PARKIN LOT....ITS ON 49TH AND W 2ND AVE WELL LIT, AND I NEVA SEE COPS DER...
> *


isnt the library a government building? i think anything there da cops will there in like a a few seconds

why did lejuene & 9th die out ?

da problem aint chillin in any hangout , da problem is all da noise & bullshit going on , a cop told me himself that he dont care if ppl hangout in parking lots but da ppl wit train horns & burning out cause all da problems

i think dennys parking lot on 49 st doesnt bring much heat kuz its lit up & cops are always passing thru so ppl dont burnout as much


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 14 2007, 12:18 PM~7477001
> *YO I LIVE BY THE LIBRARY JFK AND THEY HAVE A HUGE FUCKIN PARKIN LOT....ITS ON 49TH AND W 2ND AVE WELL LIT, AND I NEVA SEE COPS DER...
> *


not a good idea. cops will raid that shit quick. wats up with watson island??


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 14 2007, 12:34 PM~7477108
> *not a good idea. cops will raid that shit quick. wats up with watson island??
> *


watson island would be good for a friday or saturday

on wednesday its kinda far from every1


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 14 2007, 02:15 PM~7476984
> *i dunno maybe dennys parking lot on 49 st on wednesday :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LIKE PEACEFUL KINDA SHIT I DONT SEE A PROBLEM...
BUT IF YALL GETTING WILD AND PEELIN OUT N SHIT THEN YEAH...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 14 2007, 02:18 PM~7477000
> *i saw jose da other day breaking it down at a party lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Mar 13 2007, 11:36 PM~7474223
> *yOoOo so is tk over with? if so wheres the new wednesday hangout at?? i knew that it was
> 
> monday - fudds
> ...


go to southdadecarshows.com


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

THIS SUNDAY I WENT LAST YEAR ITS PRETTY STR8 ITS LIKE $15 THEY GIVE PRICES AND IT GETS PACKED WITH ALL TYPE OF CARS LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET SUM LOLOS OUT THERE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

1st Saturday FUDS-- 7600 SW 104 ST

2nd Saturday ROADHOUSE GRILL -- 1400 NW 87 Ave(saw sum UCE cars there last Sat.)

3rd Saturday NOTHING MUCH 

4th Saturday MIAMI ELKS LOGE--10301 SW 72nd Street (good field with lots of lights)

5th Saturday Bennigans--11460 N. Kendall Dr.

THERES LOTS OF PLACES EVERY WEEKEND OF COURSE EVERY SATURDAY THERE HIALEAH ON 122 AND 57TH AT THE DISCOUNT AUTOPARTS AND AUTOZONE(allright not that many people go) and EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AT HOME DEPOT ON CALLE OCHO AND 30TH AVE nw THAT GETS GOOD AS FUCK EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam that crown vic be lookin sick as fuck *****,lol..ive seen you hittin them bags up and down plam ave...lol...dale exotica!!!!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

so where is everybody at?!?!? im about to go cruise thru 49th street see how it is...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RoLLiN SS did your boy change his front suspension to a 1990-1997 town car front end???a member on here told me i will need to swap the front suspension if i want to put hydros with out brakin anything on mines


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 14 2007, 07:43 PM~7480144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You dont need to swap it if u dont want to unless u wanna hop the shit out of shit cuz the stock arms hold some abuse and if u wanna extend them then u should swap unless u find sumone who will extend the stock ones but i gas hopped my car for 2yrs every weekend and they never broke only the bushings got fucked up but thats normal.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 14 2007, 08:50 PM~7480754
> *You dont need to swap it if u dont want to unless u wanna hop the shit out of shit cuz the stock arms hold some abuse and if u wanna extend them then u should swap unless u find sumone who will extend the stock ones but i gas hopped my car for 2yrs every weekend and they never broke only the bushings got fucked up but thats normal.
> *


i got your a-arms here almost done :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

speaking of swapping arms and all that when we gonna swap out mines mr marquis on 14z ?


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 14 2007, 09:05 PM~7480904
> *i got your a-arms here almost done  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 14 2007, 09:16 PM~7481015
> *speaking of swapping arms and all that when we gonna swap out mines mr marquis on 14z ?
> *


when u get them mr 96' Lincoln


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 14 2007, 11:27 PM~7481115
> *when u get them mr 96' Lincoln
> *



that would help... wouldnt it ?


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

hmmm.....what the fuck is up with peoples heads?? we just got the tk hangout shut down for peeling out why the fuck are the same ducks coming to the new hangout spots to do the same shit? WTF!! whos homeboys are those so they can tell them to stay home!! and lambo doors im tired of seeing doors up in the air those shits look cheap and are ugly as fuck not to mention played out!! and the train horns wow yo u wanna blow some air blow it up your asse's the shits not cute why must these dumb ass ****** follow around the people tryin to have a good time?!?!?! and on that note what the fuck was up with the people racing infront of the kmart strip!?!?!?!?!?!? and those idiots playing with the kmart shopping cart barricade or railing watever that is why the fuck people doing that shit for?!!!!!! fucking up the shit then they wonder why.

my .02 :angry:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIA 305 49ST KING_@Mar 11 2007, 04:15 PM~7456332
> *okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk its time for me to come on this bitch for yall ****** and let yall know whats up becuase im comeing out with my shit fuckin soooooooon so its time for the king to come out for yall bitch ass ***** that socol yourself "king of the street's
> 
> "I DONT CARE WHO GETS MAD BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT REAL"
> ...






now hold the fuck on now pussy ***** u claming that ur shit is coming soon ***** where u at ***** if u a man bitch post a picture of who u are ***** not no fake ass screen name ***** i bet u just a passenger pimper n u kno wut yea i was at reds bitch n thats rite iwas geeting parts but nobody said im making my shit a lowrider my shits gonna be bagged n dragged bitch so jump off the dick n stop hating cuz u aint got no moey to do shit number two i aint got no beef wit trick or treat infact i give him props that ***** is the only person to fucking spray kandy badd ass fuck n wet ass fuck juice cars n have his own car club i aint got no beef wit him he str8 wit me and the last thing be fore i get of this stupid ass site is hey this is to the pussy ***** saying im a young buck on the streets bitch why u hiding behind a computer screen bitch just bring your shit n stop talking ***** dont hate bitch one tyme for all dem real rydaz


p.s. u got a problem wit me confront me bitch!!!!!!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey has anyone thought about going to the lowes that just opened up on 16th and making that a hangout on wensdays? i think its a pretty big spot and pretty hidden too... and theres also not that many houses around so ppl can call and say shit to us...

oh and at kart yeah wtf was that "drag racing" in front of kmart.. talk about sloowww.. lol and that monte going in cirlces like a damn circuit racer lol...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Mar 15 2007, 12:28 AM~7481987
> *Hey has anyone thought about going to the lowes that just opened up on 16th and making that a hangout on wensdays? i think its a pretty big spot and pretty hidden too... and theres also not that many houses around so ppl can call and say shit to us...
> 
> oh and at kart yeah wtf was that "drag racing" in front of kmart.. talk about sloowww.. lol and that monte going in cirlces like a damn circuit racer lol...
> *


thats a good spot

but if you guys want to keep the spot why dont you just throw out the people doing dumb shit


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

a good spot from back in the days is Bird road & 87 ave across LA CARETA & DENNYS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 14 2007, 04:06 PM~7478576
> *THIS SUNDAY I WENT LAST YEAR ITS PRETTY STR8 ITS LIKE $15 THEY GIVE PRICES AND IT GETS PACKED WITH ALL TYPE OF CARS LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET SUM LOLOS OUT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


Is anyone planning on going it gets pretty str8 let me know ill be there


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

im giving away free buick roadmaster stocks , tires are real good

i have too many tires & i gotta make room 

they have the same lug pattern as boxes , bubbles , 80 lacs , 90's fleetwoods , & roadmasters , who every wants them come pick them up ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 15 2007, 12:49 PM~7484658
> *im giving away free buick roadmaster stocks , tires are real good
> 
> i have too many tires & i gotta make room
> ...


you should get rid of them fast i sold my fleetwood stocks like the next day lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SPRING BREAK IS COMING UP... WHOS RIDIN OYUT 2 THA BEACH....SATURDAY THAT SHYTS IS STR8 GHOSTTOWN... THIS SUNDAY I SAW A COUPLE OF MYSTIK STYLES AND STR8 PIMPIN CARS...BUT NO LOW LOWS WHOS GONNA BE OUT THERE DIZ WEEKEND?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 15 2007, 12:49 PM~7484658
> *im giving away free buick roadmaster stocks , tires are real good
> 
> i have too many tires & i gotta make room
> ...


not box chevys . they have small five like a regal or monte


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2007, 01:13 PM~7484787
> *not box chevys . they have small five like a regal or monte
> *


 u sure?

on my old lac i got my tire from a box & its the same lug pattern as da roadmaster


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 14 2007, 09:50 PM~7480754
> *You dont need to swap it if u dont want to unless u wanna hop the shit out of shit cuz the stock arms hold some abuse and if u wanna extend them then u should swap unless u find sumone who will extend the stock ones but i gas hopped my car for 2yrs every weekend and they never broke only the bushings got fucked up but thats normal.
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$350 ready to install


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 15 2007, 01:30 PM~7484880
> *u sure?
> 
> on my old lac i got my tire from a box & its the same lug pattern as da roadmaster
> *


box chevy wagon bring the full size pattern regular boxes bring the small five lug pattern . and yes i'm sure


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2007, 07:51 PM~7487141
> *box chevy wagon bring the full size pattern regular boxes bring the small five lug pattern . and yes i'm sure
> *


even your wrong o .box chevys also got big 5on5 batern.but only the 1990 box chevy.get it right


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 15 2007, 07:58 PM~7487203
> *even your wrong o .box chevys also got big 5on5 batern.but only the 1990 box chevy.get it right
> *


i hear you on that but how many real 1990 caprices have you seen


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2007, 08:04 PM~7487260
> *i hear you on that but how many real 1990 caprices have you seen
> *


does 90 suspension on a regal count :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2007, 08:04 PM~7487260
> *i hear you on that but how many real 1990 caprices have you seen
> *


there some


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

we all have to come up wit a spot man,people buildin cars,diein to show them off nd we can't...we should all get together and have a big as only low low and big rims hangout,NO RACERS OR REATARDS WITH TRAIN HORNS....lol....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 15 2007, 08:20 PM~7487431
> *we all have to come up wit a spot man,people buildin cars,diein to show them off nd we can't...we should all get together and have a big as only low low and big rims hangout,NO RACERS OR REATARDS WITH TRAIN HORNS....lol....
> *


you aint lying !!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 15 2007, 08:20 PM~7487431
> *we all have to come up wit a spot man,people buildin cars,diein to show them off nd we can't...we should all get together and have a big as only low low and big rims hangout,NO RACERS OR REATARDS WITH TRAIN HORNS....lol....
> *


x2...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

4THAHATERZ...............  

ROD BACK AT WORK SPRAYING THAT WET WET WET KANDY....... :0 

BIGGER RIMS ARE GOING TO BE ON THE LAC..... :0 

VERT G BODY CUTLASS IN THE MAKING..... :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 15 2007, 08:20 PM~7487431
> *we all have to come up wit a spot man,people buildin cars,diein to show them off nd we can't...we should all get together and have a big as only low low and big rims hangout,NO RACERS OR REATARDS WITH TRAIN HORNS....lol....
> *


howabout da old lowes hangout spot?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ bout time you cut the roof off :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 15 2007, 09:22 PM~7487999
> *^ bout time you cut the roof off :biggrin:
> *


Lol...Thats not my Roof...Lmao...Thats another Cutty Coming out..

Mine is going to End up missing soon though... :0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 15 2007, 09:09 PM~7487894
> *4THAHATERZ...............
> 
> ROD BACK AT WORK SPRAYING THAT WET WET WET KANDY....... :0
> ...


Props on da lack dat shit wet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i want to vert something


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 15 2007, 10:20 PM~7487431
> *we all have to come up wit a spot man,people buildin cars,diein to show them off nd we can't...we should all get together and have a big as only low low and big rims hangout,NO RACERS OR REATARDS WITH TRAIN HORNS....lol....
> *



Then make a special decal that people have to pay for and only let those people in. And is they misuse their privilege to be in the hangout you can revoke it from them. Just get someone to cover all the entrances and not let anyone in that doesn't have the decal. With the money that the people pay you could get a rent a cop to cover the people coming in and out. Problem with the unwanted people solved. They can't get in. So who has the know how and the brains to get this done.

Shit I would pay a monthly fee to into a hangout without some Ass-hole fucking it up. Gives me more time to enjoy the hangout and NO COPS ! ! !


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

GOOD MORNING MIAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......ITS FRIDAY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!....TREMENDO VACILON!!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm startin my St. Paddy's day celebrations tonite =o 

ima stay trashed this weekend.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 16 2007, 09:55 AM~7489476
> *I'm startin my St. Paddy's day celebrations tonite =o
> 
> ima stay trashed this weekend.
> *



me 2 and im not even fuckin irish i cant drink 2night though ima be on the water saturday...hangovers and sun isnt such a good mix


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 15 2007, 09:09 PM~7487894
> *4THAHATERZ...............
> 
> ROD BACK AT WORK SPRAYING THAT WET WET WET KANDY....... :0
> ...


somebody who can post pics need da hit up da best painters in mia that is a wet one and nicely done I should say thumbs up Rod!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

what am i gona do wit these now, hmm =l


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 16 2007, 06:55 AM~7489476
> *I'm startin my St. Paddy's day celebrations tonite =o
> 
> ima stay trashed this weekend.
> *


LIKE A GOOD ALL IRISH BOY SHOULD :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2007, 09:23 AM~7489581
> *LIKE A GOOD ALL IRISH BOY SHOULD  :cheesy:
> *


haha true


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

opinions please: Stay wit the 14s as shown: or go to 13"s


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 14 2007, 11:00 PM~7481365
> *that would help... wouldnt it ?
> *


extending them would also help...... ol' negative camber havin' ass.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *Next_Level* :loco:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 15 2007, 11:20 PM~7487431
> *we all have to come up wit a spot man,people buildin cars,diein to show them off nd we can't...we should all get together and have a big as only low low and big rims hangout,NO RACERS OR REATARDS WITH TRAIN HORNS....lol....
> *



usually those 2 go hand in hand.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo...

72 spoke daytons on the way for the Mark VI str8 from Dayton, ohio 

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP+Mar 15 2007, 09:36 PM~7488101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got the rivi


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 16 2007, 07:53 AM~7489718
> *yo...
> 
> i called dayton today to ask them something..buddy tells me they got a  40% off sale
> ...


throw some d's on that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 16 2007, 09:23 AM~7489580
> *what am i gona do wit these now, hmm =l
> 
> 
> ...


What size and how much??


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Why dont we do the hang-outs inside Tropical Park? In front of the Batting cages that easy fits about 500 cars in the parking lot


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Mar 16 2007, 11:29 AM~7489935
> *Why dont we do the hang-outs inside Tropical Park? In front of the Batting cages that easy fits about 500 cars in the parking lot
> *




you cant fuck around in there there is like 5 cops stationed at one time inside tropical...whenever i go 2 the basketball courts and a fight breaks out the cops are there in less then 30 seconds no fucking lie....


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 16 2007, 10:23 AM~7489580
> *what am i gona do wit these now, hmm =l
> 
> 
> ...


i got a few ideas =x


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 16 2007, 11:38 AM~7489999
> *you cant fuck around in there there is like 5 cops stationed at one time inside tropical...whenever i go 2 the basketball courts and a fight breaks out the cops are there in less then 30 seconds no fucking lie....
> *



we running out of spots... i remember back in '01 when they were doing the petition the races thing we had the spots on Bird & 87ave every tuesday & thursday where the Office Depot... those were good. Until the people with the peal-out came and started bassing hard.

I know mad cops & the major of the kendall police and they said they dont care bout us hanging out, just people do stuipd things and disturb biznesses and they cant calls from people and thats when they gotta break them up.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT For those old hangouts at the grove


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 16 2007, 12:06 PM~7490195
> *TTT For those old hangouts at the grove
> *



those where the shit i remember going there when i had the buble on 14's and posting up on grand ave and would have my 12 pack of coronas in the trunk and would put them in the paper bag and post up...shit was good...now i go 2 party at the clubs


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 16 2007, 10:07 AM~7489782
> *you got the rivi
> *


 lol yea but im sellin it remember  and i meant something not factory :biggrin: no bother though im getting another fleetwood anyway so fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 16 2007, 09:40 AM~7490398
> *lol yea but im sellin it remember    and i meant something not factory  :biggrin: no bother though im getting another fleetwood anyway so fuck it  :biggrin:
> *


rivi + g-body= :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 16 2007, 07:23 AM~7489580
> *what am i gona do wit these now, hmm =l
> 
> 
> ...


sell em!!! Get some cheese for the chezzes dey da real seal somebody should wanna jump on em. Good Luck!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 16 2007, 09:23 AM~7489580
> *what am i gona do wit these now, hmm =l
> 
> 
> ...




17x9 with brand new 235/55/17r CBR vogues.

were for the 90 lac...was gona keep em, but i jus ordered 14" 72 spoke d's for the mark VI so i can thro the "rolln Dz" tag on that car.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Im sending my dog 2 france 2 learn this shit


http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=245397


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

24k freshly gold plated 90 mirrors just plated em for my 90 but im gona sell it.

there's no pits..they're power mirrors and heated.....i dont know what they worth..........if anyone wants em throw out some offers


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 16 2007, 11:20 AM~7491074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like that rain is headed this way


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2007, 12:56 PM~7491706
> *it looks like that rain is headed this way
> *


enjoy it, it ruined a entire day :angry: i bet the people at the 12 hours of sebring are pissed!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 16 2007, 12:31 PM~7491550
> *Im sending my dog 2 france 2 learn this shit
> http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=245397
> *


dam those dogs are serious! yankin people out moving cars and jumpin over car like it aint a thing! :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

bearrrrr my hub :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 16 2007, 03:07 PM~7492413
> *bearrrrr my hub  :biggrin:
> *


call me up asap i got it for u :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 16 2007, 05:27 PM~7492504
> *call me up asap i got it for u :biggrin:
> *



sup bear =D

need gold mirrors ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

by the way yall..

175/70/14s on ebay good price.

I just ordered 2 sets, shipped to my door for 313 total.

search "14 whitewall"


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 16 2007, 03:55 PM~7492649
> *sup bear =D
> 
> need gold mirrors ?
> *


my mind sez yea :cheesy: , my pockets say not now


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

anyone lookin a in-dash tv???


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

panasonic w/7"screen,dvd,mp3,built-in tv tuner,remote,harness,tv antenna,head unit and brain,everything u need for it.works perfect looks brand new, no scratches at all anywhere,no faded buttons or nuthin on indash or remote........pm me


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

heres the pix


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 16 2007, 03:31 PM~7491550
> *Im sending my dog 2 france 2 learn this shit
> http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=245397
> *


damn!! :0 , i want one.


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

also got sum 19s for sale with 2 sets of tires,all good one rim has a small dent on the lip but it dont affect the ride or air pressure at all,can be fixed easily by sumone or a shop can fix it real cheap,less then $50.....they are 19" AXIS MOD wheels,silver w/ a lip i dont know the bolt pattern these are my homebois shits im just doin him the favor i dont got pix yet of the actual wheels but heres wut rim it is,black so u can see wut it looks like and silver ones like this set is....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn japs suks to have been caught out in the rain like that. one thing .....why didnt you split the belly and take the bridge off. 

lovin the regal tho , sumthing different comming out. PUT IT UNDER A ROOFFFFF!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 16 2007, 04:58 PM~7492937
> *damn japs suks to have been caught out in the rain like that. one thing .....why didnt you split the belly and take the bridge off.
> 
> lovin  the regal tho , sumthing different comming out. PUT IT UNDER  A ROOFFFFF!!!!
> *


lmao that pic was taken from my 2 car garage which is empty :biggrin: i got a tent going up in my new house for it

i didnt split the belly, im not a believer in them and i dont plan on swangin my shit that much, i love the front bridge though, works good to tow the car or lift up the front with 1 jack :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 16 2007, 09:05 AM~7489507
> *somebody who can post pics need da hit up da best painters in mia that is a wet one and nicely done I should say thumbs up Rod!!! :thumbsup:
> *


I heard Rod was gettin deported, is that tru, if not, where is he at? Cuz they moved the shop, they cleared out everything & some1 else got it now.


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 16 2007, 09:05 AM~7489507
> *somebody who can post pics need da hit up da best painters in mia that is a wet one and nicely done I should say thumbs up Rod!!! :thumbsup:
> *



whats good with that cutty??? is it going on juice or big rims.....
if so how big????


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Mar 16 2007, 07:35 PM~7493716
> *whats good with that cutty??? is it going on juice or big rims.....
> if so how big????
> *


 RIMS not too big! _*BUT MOTOR REAL BIG!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

whats good? its gonna be pushin a big block? or a nice 383 stroker?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

old money new work


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 16 2007, 05:07 PM~7492413
> *bearrrrr my hub  :biggrin:
> *



dont worry that didnt sound gay.


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Mar 17 2007, 08:22 AM~7495521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone goin out there??? thats my dawg in the pik lulu......lookin like ice cube! imma be out there in my shit,$5 just 2 park it inside and not compete,thats wut im doin :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 17 2007, 10:25 AM~7496075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MO PUT YOUR PINSTRIPES ON THE PINSTIPE FEST. :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

how can you not love MIAMI ??


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Mar 12 2007, 11:21 PM~7466761
> *:uh: never endinggg...
> 
> anyways... anyone got regal bumper fillers, front bumper & doors for sale hit me uppp!!
> ...


damn yo you need the whole fucking car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here you go make me an offer  



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2007, 02:59 PM~7463039
> *can somebody get this car out of my backyard. reinforced stress points runs and drives good project full interior in it 650.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this fool was celebrating saint patricks day to the fullest :biggrin: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

how much for the coors light bean bag?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 17 2007, 08:49 PM~7498876
> *how much for the coors light bean bag?
> *


it's yours for free


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2007, 08:52 PM~7498903
> *it's yours for free
> *


 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

yo0o anybody have a way to get to fonzy the air brusher...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 18 2007, 09:44 AM~7500045
> *yo0o anybody have a  way to get to fonzy the air brusher...
> *


www.fonzyairshot.com


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2007, 06:54 PM~7498361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real hard.. cuz.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2007, 09:50 PM~7498889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice cuzo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

really nice cars at the casino show


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like this tag :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this ferrari was sporting real stamp D's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

look at who it is i thought you were going to the beach, laylow


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 18 2007, 11:59 AM~7501082
> *Looking real hard.. cuz.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg , what's up with you


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2007, 04:03 PM~7501335
> *look at who it is i thought you were going to the beach, laylow
> *


hey i just saw that sun start a FIRE out of nothing. i aint going nowhere. but stay in thE AC :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 18 2007, 01:07 PM~7501346
> *hey i just saw that sun start a FIRE out of nothing. i aint going nowhere. but stay in thE AC :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: i don't want to hear that you're bored down here anymore when all you do is stay home and be on myspace :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

the show at the casino was good as fuck and my 59 got 1st place in 1958-1964 chevy modified


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Alot of nice cars out there......... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Patty's s-10


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 18 2007, 06:54 PM~7502772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats what im talkin bout!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 18 2007, 10:29 PM~7503023
> *:0 thats what im talkin bout!
> *


bad azzzz


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWLYFE TRY'ED TO MAKE TO THE SHOW ,BUT GOT OUT THERE TO LATE.


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 14 2007, 07:05 PM~7479349
> *dam that crown vic be lookin sick as fuck *****,lol..ive seen you hittin them bags up and down plam ave...lol...dale exotica!!!!
> *



back dat up *****. u know how i do *****. when i say imma do it big this year. IMMA DO IT BIG!!! LOL back dat up on re doin my pipes... NOW MY SHIT SOUND HARDER N MEANER FOR DEM HATAS 2 HEAR ME WHEN I BLOW PASS BY THEM LOL... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

24k freshly gold plated 90 mirrors just plated em for my 90 but im gona sell it.

there's no pits..they're power mirrors and heated.....i dont know what they worth..........if anyone wants em throw out some offers


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

anybod got a running v8 350 for sale?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

some 1 said earlier to do a hangout at tropical....we could do that as long as its during the day cause the park is open and its a public place...as sonn as it closes we have to get out!!!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 18 2007, 06:52 PM~7502768
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice trokita :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DONTRELL WILLIS'S BENTLY COUPE ON NEW STAGGERED 22" GFG'S


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 19 2007, 12:47 AM~7504585
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeee....


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

some of LOW LYFES new pics


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 19 2007, 03:51 PM~7508520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

low lyfe always rockin the gold


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 19 2007, 10:34 PM~7511872
> *low lyfe always rockin the gold
> *


It's a must, got to keep it old school


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:0 any1 ever seen this shit!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEdhym82Axw


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao holy shit


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 20 2007, 10:19 AM~7513680
> *lmao holy shit
> *


Anyone have a box chevy bumper filler, for front...........87-1990. Pm, please.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 16 2007, 04:29 PM~7492793
> *also got sum 19s for sale with 2 sets of tires,all good one rim has a small dent on the lip but it dont affect the ride or air pressure at all,can be fixed easily by sumone or a shop can fix it real cheap,less then $50.....they are 19" AXIS MOD wheels,silver w/ a lip i dont know the bolt pattern these are my homebois shits im just doin him the favor i dont got pix yet of the actual wheels but heres  wut rim it is,black so u can see wut it looks like and silver ones like this set is....
> 
> 
> ...


find out if they fit a 2005 honda civic and how much u might have a sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 20 2007, 10:22 AM~7514130
> *Anyone have a box chevy bumper filler, for front...........87-1990. Pm, please.
> *


dealer only there about 100 bucks last time i checked or try keystone


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i saw this today full working top and bodykit :cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2007, 11:37 AM~7514613
> *i saw this today full working top and bodykit  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks raw as fuck but i think it would look better if it were a two door even though i love 4 doors


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

FOR SALE 500.00 OBO 18X7 NO DENTS NO SCRATCHES 954 591 3246


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I will be parting out a 93 fleetwood, anybody who needs parts for them, shoot me some offers on pms. car is complete! will be on ebay for parts only


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ATTN:

1 may-b 2 more spaces available for trailer to tampa.....leavin friday night returning right after show. professional and insured company...250.00 round trip..hit me up if interested.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2007, 11:35 AM~7514602
> *dealer only there about 100 bucks last time i checked or try keystone
> *


dealer still has them, keystone has them too for a lil less $$


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a fan shroud for a 1959-64 impala let me know i need one asap


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anybody knows who hard lines..if u do pm me...i realy needs this...thanx...


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

wusz good miami....! k bolah ....!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT for the 60,000 Vert Gbodys with Working Quarter Windows & Tops Coming Out..... :loco: :nicoderm: hno:


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

post pics of them verts


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

FOR SALE 

REAL CLEAN 64 IMPALA ,$7300 & $8300 WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE

327 , BLUE WITH PERFECT DARK BLUE INTERIOR, 2 SONY XPLODE 12'S WHOLE SYSTEM , NEVER BEEN JUICED OR ROCKED ANYWHERE IN MIAMI , CAR WAS OLD MAN OWNED , BROUGHT DOWN 2 MIAMI A FEW MONTHS AGO , CAR RUNS SMOOTH & POWERFUL

PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 20 2007, 09:29 PM~7517815
> *anybody knows who hard lines..if u do pm me...i realy needs this...thanx...
> *


mr hardline....duh lol :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 20 2007, 10:40 PM~7519473
> *TTT for the 60,000 Vert Gbodys with Working Quarter Windows & Tops Coming Out..... :loco:  :nicoderm:  hno:
> *



ANY PIKZ??????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 21 2007, 10:10 AM~7520648
> *FOR SALE
> 
> REAL CLEAN 64 IMPALA ,$7300 & $8300 WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> ...



if thats who i think it is. why is he sellin it?!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo does anyone know of a place i can buy airbrush shit at in miami?
thanks.....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin: 

FOR THE HATERZ


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Click that Link


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 20 2007, 01:32 PM~7514213
> *find out if they fit a 2005 honda civic and how much u might have a sale
> *


they are five lug homie


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 21 2007, 03:37 PM~7522528
> *they are five lug homie
> *


oh and pm sent


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 21 2007, 07:10 AM~7520648
> *FOR SALE
> 
> REAL CLEAN 64 IMPALA ,$7300 & $8300 WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> ...


PMed


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

that vert is urs?


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT..... uffin: uffin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 21 2007, 07:10 AM~7520648
> *FOR SALE
> 
> REAL CLEAN 64 IMPALA ,$7300 & $8300 WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> ...


will trade for a vert 61-64 impala & ill throw in money on top or a 2000 & up deville


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Mar 21 2007, 01:13 PM~7522838
> *that vert is urs?
> *


Nope...Thats "Pernue" shit from Elegance....I got 1 coming soon too


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 21 2007, 10:58 AM~7521238
> *if thats who i think it is. why is he sellin it?!
> *




it is who you think it is . and i have no clue.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 21 2007, 08:10 AM~7520648
> *FOR SALE
> 
> REAL CLEAN 64 IMPALA ,$7300 & $8300 WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> ...


FUCKIN NICE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

all i have to say is....*SMH* :nono:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

you might see me in the streets but ***** you dont know me :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ANYBODY NEED A TRANSMISSION FOR A G-BODY I GOT ONE 150. TAKES IT CAME OUT OF A 87 MONTE . THE GUY THAT OWNED THE CAR WANTED TO DO A 350 MOTOR WITH A 350 TRANY SO I BOUGHT HIS OLD ONE BUT NOW I HAVE NO NEED FOR IT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 21 2007, 07:10 AM~7520648
> *FOR SALE
> 
> REAL CLEAN 64 IMPALA ,$7300 & $8300 WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> ...


ill trade you my 95 fleet for it let me know


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

some-1 was on here looking for a v6 motor....i cant find the post...whoever it was holla at me i might have something for u


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 21 2007, 04:50 PM~7523419
> *Nope...Thats "Pernue" shit from Elegance....I got 1 coming soon too
> *


tight work...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 21 2007, 10:16 AM~7521353
> *yo does anyone know of a place i can buy airbrush shit at in miami?
> thanks.....
> *


SOME GUY WAS SALEING THAM AT CAROLO MART BUT THIS WAS AWHILE BACK BUT IT WASENT ANYTHING GOOD LIKE THE IWATA GUNS BUT TRY WWW.DIXIEART.COM


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

FUKN HILARIOUSIF YOU WANNA LAFF CLICK HEREhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H-ERjoEHLM&NR


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 21 2007, 08:03 PM~7524241
> *it is who you think it is . and i have no clue.
> *



god damn it!! id trade it for a vert fosho but for a 2000+ deville?? :twak:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

jus finished these 3 peice asantis tonight niceee


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

lmao!!

The official Hialeah language...

Berguerquín - Burger King
Magdonal - McDonald's
Equer - Eckerd Drugs
Disni Guer - Disney World
El queimar - K-mart
Guolmar - Walmart
Besbai - Best Buy store
Sebenileben - 7-Eleven convenience store
El Guindici - Winn-Dixie Supermarket
El Pobli - Publix Supermarket
Guashinton - Washington D.C. or one dollar
Mayamibish - Miami Beach
tonpai - Florida's Turnpike
un picop - a pick-up truck
un Bosguagon - a Volkswagen
transporteichon - a barely adequate automobile
un estop - a stop sign
daontaon - Downtown area
Maico - a man or boy named Michael
tineiyer - teenager
un yin - a pair of jeans
pantijós - panty hose
yaqui - a jacket or windbreaker
pulove - a pull-over
tichér - T-shirt (see "pulove")
un su - a lawsuit
un partain - a part-time job
printear - to print; use a computer printer
faxear - to fax
taipear - to type
incontá - Income Tax
escoshitei - Scotch Tape
el teipe - tape any kind
lonchando - having lunch
cachú - tomato ketchup (not a sneeze)
jatdó - a hot dog
sanguiche - a sandwich
un pari - a party
chirró - sheet rock for construction
vi vaporrú - Vicks Vapor Rub


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 22 2007, 12:48 AM~7526868
> *lmao!!
> 
> The official Hialeah language...
> ...


lmaooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 21 2007, 09:48 PM~7526868
> *lmao!!
> 
> The official Hialeah language...
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 22 2007, 12:22 AM~7527693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now dats waht i Call some da real tits like daytons,but only stamped with a nipple instead of a dayton flagcool:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 22 2007, 03:22 AM~7527693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuts my wife doin there????^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

>











[/quote]









[/quote]


GOD DAM U CAN FUCKIN GET LOST OF FUCK UP IN THERE. LOL



MAD PROPS 4 DEM PEOPLE DAT WENT YESTERDAY 2 TACO BELL N WASN'T SQUIERED OF THE A LIL RAIN. TIGHT WORK... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My friend is selling a 1986 Cadillac Gucci edition $1500 bucks let me know if anyone is intrestead


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I got: a radiator,harmonic balancer,crankshaft pulley,Powersteering pulley,intake manifold and a carb, everything that came out of my impala if anyone wants it throw me an offer and pick it up everything is going chrome so i dont need any of that it all works i also have a driver side headlight for a fleetwood in PERFECT Conditon


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

^^ :uh: :wow: ^^


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

does any one have 2 spacers that will fit an el camino ? hit me up


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE TOWER SHOPS TOMARROW


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

damn... miami fest was on the 4th page.. TTMFT !


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN A DECKED 350 SMALL BLOCK 30 OVER, NEW CAM BEARINGS, CHAMFERRED OIL GALLERIES, SCREEN KIT( SO THAT IF YOU BREAK SOMETHING ON THE TOP OF THE ENGINE, IT WONT GET TO THE BOTTOM END), NOTCHED FOR H-BEAM RODS.<<< BARE BLOCK. =$1,000

ALSO.... EVERYTHING LISTED HERE ON DOWN IS NEW IN BOXES
AN EAGLE 4340 LIGHTWEIGHT 350 CRANKSHAFT= $630.00
H-BEAM 5.7 RODS= $500.00
FLUID DAMPNER= $180.00
B&M S.F.I. APPROVED FLYWHEEL= $75.00
MELLING HIGH VOLUME OIL PUMP= $25.00
CRANE CAM LOCKING PLATE AND BOLT KIT= $10.00
CRANE CAM HYDRAULIC LIFTERS= $85.00
ROD BEARINGS-CLEVITE H= $56.00
MAIN BEARINGS-CLEVITE H= $65.00
ARP MAIN BOLTS= $40.00
ARP BALANCER BOLT= $20.00
ARP OIL PUMP STUD= $8.00
ARP OIL PUMP SHAFT= $15.00
ARP FLYWHEEL BOLTS= $10.00
BILLET FUEL BLOCK OFF PLATE= $15.00
=$2735.00 NOT INCLUDING TAX AND SHIPPING ON SOME PARTS. 

$1300.00 FOR EVERYTHING.

P.M ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 10 2007, 06:02 PM~7451967
> *
> *



MN CAR NOW :biggrin: SOLD


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUZ UP MIAMI...N DEM ROLLIN BOYS... WUT UP PEOPLE...1 MORE WEEK FOR TAMPA... DE PINGA IT'S TIME 2 GET CRUNK N SHO DEM ****** HOW 305 ****** DO IT :biggrin:  :machinegun: :thumbsup: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol wassa peepz?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wuz up mr. creepin lol que ola...wut's new *****. dat dully i was drivin was miguel's da one who a likon b4 in da club n now he got dat duly on 4's...i luv drvin dat bitch n leavin black smoke around on people lol :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/470450/funny...ation_hahahaha/


watch dis clip dat shit is mad funny... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thats why u was abusen that bitch!! lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S UP WITH STARTING A NEW HANGOUT SATURDAY NIGHT???? ANY IDEAS ?? :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2007, 09:39 AM~7536479
> *WHAT'S UP WITH STARTING A NEW HANGOUT SATURDAY NIGHT???? ANY IDEAS ??  :dunno:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o jus need the d's and i'll be str8 for at least 2-3 months =]


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2007, 10:39 AM~7536479
> *WHAT'S UP WITH STARTING A NEW HANGOUT SATURDAY NIGHT???? ANY IDEAS ??  :dunno:
> *



4real or mybe even on sundays...


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

got a conti kit the small one for g bodys 150.00, elcamino front clip 150.00, ls monte header panel 100.00, half wraped elcamino frame 250.00 if intrested call 305-370-2718


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 23 2007, 10:03 AM~7535660
> *WUZ UP MIAMI...N DEM ROLLIN BOYS... WUT UP PEOPLE...1 MORE WEEK FOR TAMPA... DE PINGA IT'S TIME 2 GET CRUNK N SHO DEM ****** HOW 305 ****** DO IT  :biggrin:    :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *



Oye the Rollin Car club might have a new addition coming soon...an aquatic addition and no damn jet ski here.....ima be throwin that ROLLIN plaque at elliot key my ******


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2007, 09:39 AM~7536479
> *WHAT'S UP WITH STARTING A NEW HANGOUT SATURDAY NIGHT???? ANY IDEAS ??  :dunno:
> *


ANYBODY ???? WHAT'S UP WITH THE BEST BUY OFF THE PALMETTO IN HIALEAH ??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2007, 01:17 PM~7537494
> *ANYBODY ????  WHAT'S UP WITH THE BEST BUY OFF THE PALMETTO IN HIALEAH ??
> *


dat sounds lik a good spot.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 23 2007, 01:10 PM~7537460
> *Oye the Rollin Car club might have a new addition coming soon...an aquatic addition and no damn jet ski here.....ima be throwin that ROLLIN plaque at elliot key my ******
> *



lol u krazy ***** lol FUCK REP DAT SHIT OUT THERE FOOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 23 2007, 12:40 PM~7537619
> *dat sounds lik a good spot.
> *



that sounds good but u kno the cops will raid it cuz they alwayse by ballys n the westland promenade parking lott we should do it at the lows right around the corner where its more hidden n theres enogh space to move around in and if it gets raided there then u could move to best buy or the westland promanade parking lot just an idea !!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 23 2007, 03:41 PM~7537624
> *lol u krazy ***** lol FUCK REP DAT SHIT OUT THERE FOOL
> *



lol ima put that bitch right on the T-top where the rod holders are at...you ever been 2 elliot key...eso es una lokura...tremenda putas out there..when i get that boat you gotta ride out there with me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NEEDED, A SET OF SHAFTS FOR UPPER A ARMS FOR AN IMPALA.........ANYTHING FROM 59 THRU 64 WILL WORK. PLEASE LET ME KNOW, PM ME


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got my fleet any offers or trades?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2007, 11:39 AM~7536479
> *WHAT'S UP WITH STARTING A NEW HANGOUT SATURDAY NIGHT???? ANY IDEAS ??  :dunno:
> *


i say we do it at ur crib =]


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 23 2007, 07:28 PM~7539040
> *i say we do it at ur crib =]
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i honestly say lowes is a great idea,just have to spread the word,and try it out this saturday night....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

so wuts up with lowes? is it gonna happen or what ? and if it is at what time ?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i say like at 10..what does everyone think?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 23 2007, 03:37 PM~7538265
> *NEEDED, A SET OF SHAFTS FOR UPPER A ARMS FOR AN IMPALA.........ANYTHING FROM 59 THRU 64 WILL WORK. PLEASE LET ME KNOW, PM ME
> *



anyone?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YO "HIT EM UP" I CAM ACROSS THESE PICS DIDENT KNOW IF YOU SEEN THAM BEFORE CUZO CUZ I KNOW YOU LIKE THAM GBODYS IN ALL





























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> YO "HIT EM UP" I CAM ACROSS THESE PICS DIDENT KNOW IF YOU SEEN THAM BEFORE CUZO CUZ I KNOW YOU LIKE THAM GBODYS IN ALL


[/quote]



that bitch Looks sick Dam


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN. THAT CUTTY IS HARD, FOR BIG RIMS AND ALL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 23 2007, 07:27 PM~7539302
> *so wuts up with lowes? is it gonna happen or what ? and if it is at what time ?
> *


U CLICKIN YET CUHZ?? I WANNA SEE ANOTHER BOXED LINCOLN CLIKIN IN THE STREETS...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> YO "HIT EM UP" I CAM ACROSS THESE PICS DIDENT KNOW IF YOU SEEN THAM BEFORE CUZO CUZ I KNOW YOU LIKE THAM GBODYS IN ALL


[/quote]

Yea that bitch is serious...Not a fan of 35 Series tires on a Gbody (especially Cuttys) but that shit is tight work...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 23 2007, 05:28 PM~7539040
> *i say we do it at ur crib =]
> *


hell no . HOLLYWOOD PD is the worst crocked ass cops might just start charging people with some ridiculous charges :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 23 2007, 06:19 PM~7539273
> *i honestly say lowes is a great idea,just have to spread the word,and try it out this saturday night....
> *


sounds good let's do it and remember no train horns and no drifting across the parking although it sounds cool it gets everybody else that's trying to chill kicked out


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> YO "HIT EM UP" I CAM ACROSS THESE PICS DIDENT KNOW IF YOU SEEN THAM BEFORE CUZO CUZ I KNOW YOU LIKE THAM GBODYS IN ALL


[/quote]

:0 seriousss ... rims gotta go though


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Whoever did the paint and mural work is doing it for being around Ocala.. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> YO "HIT EM UP" I CAM ACROSS THESE PICS DIDENT KNOW IF YOU SEEN THAM BEFORE CUZO CUZ I KNOW YOU LIKE THAM GBODYS IN ALL


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

David from LOW LYFE' z new RIDE!
Hitting the streets of MIA tomorrow, whoever is down to ride out to the beach and cruise


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 24 2007, 06:27 AM~7541907
> *David from LOW LYFE' z new RIDE!
> Hitting the streets of MIA tomorrow, whoever is down to ride out to the beach and cruise
> 
> ...



nice ride homie.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

5 on 5 lug pattern



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 24 2007, 10:35 AM~7542599
> *this is the other set of 24's i bought for the vert but i'm happy with the other ones so i'm selling this 1600 firm brand new in the box
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 24 2007, 03:04 AM~7541479
> *sounds good let's do it and remember no train horns and no drifting across the parking although it sounds cool it gets everybody else that's trying to chill kicked out
> *


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

lol thats a good one.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

:biggrin: I wonder who was the one peeling out in the parking lot the last time at the hang outs lol 

Mr. Humberto


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0 seriousss ... rims gotta go though
[/quote]
:uh: :uh:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

big props to those cats in Miami!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> anyone?
> [/quo
> 
> 
> Anyone................or know who?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

so whats going down with the hangout,yes or no!!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam are those my rims i see in the backround lol
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A FAN SHROUD FOR A 1958-1964 IMPALA FOR SALE NEED ONE ASAP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 24 2007, 04:56 PM~7544212
> *so whats going down with the hangout,yes or no!!!!
> *


it's still raining around north miami area :angry:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:0 seriousss ... rims gotta go though
[/quote]

what :0 

those rims are hard but i would get lower profile tires


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yea that bitch is serious...Not a fan of 35 Series tires on a Gbody (especially Cuttys) but that shit is tight work... 
[/quote]
IIGHT CUZO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CAR SHOW TODAY @ CHEETAHS HALLANDALE, I-95 AND HALLANDALE BEACH BOULEVARD E. ACCROSS THE STREET FROM DENNYS BEHIND THE BURGER KING............................FREE FOOD ALL DAY ! BRING OUT THE LOW LOWS


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what ever happen with the hangout did it go down,was it good??


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

the one at starbuck got raided like always... some ref peeled out in front of an FHP and they dragged that dude out that car like he was a stuffed doll LMAO and towed his shit.

Those are the iddiots that fk things up and thats why they always raid it even if we just chillin :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Mar 25 2007, 12:56 PM~7547511
> *the one at starbuck got raided like always... some ref peeled out in front of an FHP and they dragged that dude out that car like he was a stuffed doll LMAO and towed his shit.
> 
> Those are the iddiots that fk things up and thats why they always raid it even if we just chillin  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn did anyone record it?

hope its on youtube :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Them Fucking refs are the ones that Ruin Shit....Usually the Riced out Refs and shit...They start drifting in the parking lot...I just stand by waiting for them to drift into a Pole and shit...Lmao...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

one time for the dum fuks dat fuk up da hangouts may yall rot in hell.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 25 2007, 11:31 AM~7547683
> *Them Fucking refs are the ones that Ruin Shit....Usually the Riced out Refs and shit...They start drifting in the parking lot...I just stand by waiting for them to drift into a Pole and shit...Lmao...
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOSTIN_V6_@Mar 23 2007, 12:48 AM~7535045
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN A DECKED 350 SMALL BLOCK 30 OVER, NEW CAM BEARINGS, CHAMFERRED OIL GALLERIES, SCREEN KIT( SO THAT IF YOU BREAK SOMETHING ON THE TOP OF THE ENGINE, IT WONT GET TO THE BOTTOM END), NOTCHED FOR H-BEAM RODS.<<< BARE BLOCK. =$1,000
> 
> ALSO....  EVERYTHING LISTED HERE ON DOWN IS NEW IN BOXES
> ...


TTT!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I DON'T HAVE ANY WORDS FOR THIS .......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE MAKE OFFERS


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2007, 01:21 PM~7547918
> *FOR SALE MAKE OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...


How much is he looking to get? 
I'm not good at guessing prices...
DETAILS What exactly does the car need.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 25 2007, 12:46 PM~7548057
> *How much is he looking to get?
> I'm not good at guessing prices...
> DETAILS What exactly does the car need.
> *


CALL WILL AT 954 818 8006


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2007, 12:13 PM~7547879
> *I DON'T HAVE ANY WORDS FOR THIS .......
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 































:uh:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam man,are we ever going to have another hangout like the one from lowes,or like the ones at 8street...those were the days...lowes used to get packed as fuck,and lets not even touch the subject of 8 street and bird...but w.e..we have to make this happen...hangouts are the rawest shyt,they are sometimes better the nfuckin shows.lol.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you IIMPALAA for the fan shroud very good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

No problem.................I also have a one piece 1959 IMPALA rear bumper.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 25 2007, 02:35 PM~7547698
> *one time for the dum fuks dat fuk up da hangouts may yall rot in hell.......
> *



AM GONNA START BRINGING MY FUKING CAMERA TO THEM SHITS LOL.... AM GONNA RECORDS THEY WAK REF ASS WHEN COPS COME AGAIN.... ONE OF MY FRIENDS IS THE MAJOR OF MDPD AND HE SAID THEY DONT MIND US HANGING OUT BUT WHEN PEOPLE CALL OR THEY SEE & HEAR LOTS OF NOICE THATS WHEN THEY GOTTA ACT.

WE GOTTA FIND A DAM SPOT AND NOT LETTING THE REFS FIND OUT BOUT IT.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*anyone going to this hang out /car show thats comeing up*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does anyone need a radiator or long water pump i have them both in working condition took them off my 59 impala


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yo COUP DE BEAR do you still have the 64 u want to do a trade ? ? ?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

looking for eldorado stocks chrome with vouges $$$$$$$$$or 16 inch vouges...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i say the new hangout should be at lowes on 16 and 37th.. the thing is that no one should spread the word to assholes who fuck it up .. no rice buckets peeling out and and drifting in to trees .... anyone down for this saturday coming up ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 05:51 PM~7549249
> *i say the new hangout should be at lowes on 16 and 37th.. the thing is that no one should spread the word to assholes who fuck it up .. no rice buckets peeling out and and drifting in to trees .... anyone down for this saturday coming up ?
> *


up here in my neck of the woods, the same shit would happen until people started fuckin up all the ricers who would come in starting shit.. after a couple beet downs shi was under control :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 25 2007, 07:59 PM~7549281
> *up here in my neck of the woods, the same shit would happen until people started fuckin up all the ricers who would come in starting shit.. after a couple beet downs shi was under control :biggrin:
> *



well i guess thats what these **** thugs need.. a good asswhoopin!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 23 2007, 11:50 PM~7540671
> *U CLICKIN YET CUHZ?? I WANNA SEE ANOTHER BOXED LINCOLN CLIKIN IN THE STREETS...
> *



im working on that cuz


















and can anyone guess whats missing in thiissss picturee ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

and manny you better not say ..!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 06:21 PM~7549427
> *im working on that cuz
> 
> 
> ...



lol what are u doing sleeping?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2007, 12:13 PM~7547879
> *I DON'T HAVE ANY WORDS FOR THIS .......
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks like sumthing from twisted metal


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 06:23 PM~7549432
> *and manny you better not say ..!
> *


 LOL I KNOW I KNOW


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 06:21 PM~7549427
> *im working on that cuz
> 
> 
> ...


I bet u went on a mission today with that car lol..thank god i wasnt there


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 07:21 PM~7549427
> *im working on that cuz
> 
> 
> ...


4 SHO HOMIE... IF U NEED ANY HELP LEMME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 05:51 PM~7549249
> *i say the new hangout should be at lowes on 16 and 37th.. the thing is that no one should spread the word to assholes who fuck it up .. no rice buckets peeling out and and drifting in to trees .... anyone down for this saturday coming up ?
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 25 2007, 06:42 PM~7549541
> *4 SHO HOMIE... IF U NEED ANY HELP LEMME KNOW :biggrin:
> *



lets help him 

kick the jack lol

just playin :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 25 2007, 07:10 PM~7549732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i seen a bucket 240 drift into the tree at bank of america on 49st :biggrin: one down 50,000 more to go


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

lmaoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 25 2007, 08:27 PM~7549463
> *lol what are u doing sleeping?
> *



yea i just happen to be sleeping with a rachet in my hand ..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 25 2007, 08:42 PM~7549541
> *4 SHO HOMIE... IF U NEED ANY HELP LEMME KNOW :biggrin:
> *



fo sho .. good lookin out.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: japSW20, *SIXONEFORLIFE*, 3_wheelin tha 8_4, 96' lincoln


:0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 25 2007, 09:48 PM~7549964
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: japSW20, SIXONEFORLIFE, 3_wheelin tha 8_4, 96' lincoln
> :0
> ...



bunch ambrocombie hollister thugs.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 22 2007, 12:22 AM~7527693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jorge whats going on outside ur house?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 04:51 PM~7549249
> *i say the new hangout should be at lowes on 16 and 37th.. the thing is that no one should spread the word to assholes who fuck it up .. no rice buckets peeling out and and drifting in to trees .... anyone down for this saturday coming up ?
> *


i say we start this saturday,but most likely its not going to be so good cuz of tampa..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 25 2007, 07:03 PM~7550052
> *jorge whats going on outside ur house?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 25 2007, 08:04 PM~7550056
> *i say we start this saturday,but most likely its not going to be so good cuz of tampa..
> *



what about the week after? 

whose going 2 da last laff video shoot on april 8?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 25 2007, 09:06 PM~7550068
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT IT DO PIMPIN


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 25 2007, 10:03 PM~7550052
> *jorge whats going on outside ur house?
> *



not a god dayum thing.. but whats your babymomma doing on that bike... didnt i tell you keep your animals caged up.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 08:17 PM~7550151
> *not a god dayum thing.. but whats your babymomma doing on that bike... didnt i tell you keep your animals caged up.
> *


that was







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

OYE ONE TIME FOR MY CADDY FRIENDS DAT WOKE MY ASS UP LIK 2 3AM 4 A FUCKIN JUMP START LOL YA'LL ****** LUCKY I DOWN ASS FUCK WIT YA'LL CUZ GOD DAM 3AM I WAS IN LIK MY 5TH DREAM FOOL LOL. BUT YA'LL ****** KNOW WE IS DOWN ASS FUCK... DALE ....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 07:21 PM~7549427
> *im working on that cuz
> 
> 
> ...



damnnnn look at that riced out high performance alluminum jack....... looks like the type of jack u would find in the trunk of a rice bucket white acura after slamming 3 trees and a wall down 67th...lolol


and jorge...lol why'd u tell manny you left the donuts at home... you know your fat ass ate them while he was taking your suspension apart....lol :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 25 2007, 10:39 PM~7550310
> *damnnnn look at that riced out high performance alluminum jack....... looks like the type of jack u would find in the trunk of a rice bucket white acura after slamming 3 trees and a wall down 67th...lolol
> and jorge...lol why'd u tell manny you left the donuts at home... you know your fat ass ate them while he was taking your suspension apart....lol  :0
> *



hil- fuckin - lariouuusssssssss. :uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 08:17 PM~7550151
> *not a god dayum thing.. but whats your babymomma doing on that bike... didnt i tell you keep your animals caged up.
> *



haha keep on wit da jokes & ill get him on u...


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 25 2007, 08:39 PM~7550310
> *damnnnn look at that riced out high performance alluminum jack....... looks like the type of jack u would find in the trunk of a rice bucket white acura after slamming 3 trees and a wall down 67th...lolol
> and jorge...lol why'd u tell manny you left the donuts at home... you know your fat ass ate them while he was taking your suspension apart....lol  :0
> *


Hey leave my high performance jack alone..and it wasnt in the trunk of the acura lol...And he didnt eat the donuts while i took apart his suspension he was too busy smoking cigarettes..feenin ass bitch


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 09:43 PM~7550332
> *hil- fuckin - lariouuusssssssss. :uh:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 25 2007, 09:46 PM~7550350
> *Hey leave my high performance jack alone..and it wasnt in the trunk of the acura lol...And he didnt eat the donuts while i took apart his suspension he was too busy smoking cigarettes..feenin ass bitch
> *



lol... whats up with the door panels?...


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 25 2007, 08:48 PM~7550364
> *lol... whats up with the door panels?...
> *


U tell us u Mr. Don P lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7550382
> *U tell us u Mr. Don P  lol
> *



lol... no one called me about door panels today..... plus my impala is still in the mechanic shop...


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 25 2007, 08:56 PM~7550408
> *lol... no one called me about door panels today..... plus my impala is still in the mechanic shop...
> *


Should've hopped on the next lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 25 2007, 08:46 PM~7550350
> *Hey leave my high performance jack alone..and it wasnt in the trunk of the acura lol...And he didnt eat the donuts while i took apart his suspension he was too busy smoking cigarettes..feenin ass bitch
> *


smoking ****?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 25 2007, 08:58 PM~7550425
> *Should've hopped on the next lol
> *


he knows better then to ride a bike in those dark neigborhoods :biggrin: them jack boys will getcha


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 25 2007, 10:59 PM~7550431
> *smoking ****?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 25 2007, 08:34 PM~7550273
> *OYE ONE TIME FOR MY CADDY FRIENDS DAT WOKE MY ASS UP LIK 2 3AM 4 A FUCKIN JUMP START LOL YA'LL ****** LUCKY I DOWN ASS FUCK WIT YA'LL CUZ GOD DAM 3AM I WAS IN LIK MY 5TH DREAM FOOL LOL. BUT YA'LL ****** KNOW WE IS DOWN ASS FUCK... DALE ....
> *


Thats why you are.. our BOY !


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 25 2007, 10:19 PM~7550555
> *Thats why you are.. our BOY !
> *



lol...shit i woke up n went out there half awake fool lol but fuck it i know if i would've gone ya'll boys would have been walkin lik a bunch of hoes lol. dale loka see ya'll ****** on wednesday n mybe ur homegurl wit the hummer will b there again...DA SHIT WAS FUCKIN FUNNY ASS FUCK 2 LAST WEDNESDAY... :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 25 2007, 10:44 PM~7550342
> *haha keep on wit da jokes & ill get him on u...
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck is that queer looking fake as bruce lee ... get that tae kwonise shitta outta here! :buttkick:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

84 CADDY COUPE....TRIPLE BLACK
no dents just very MINOR dings if even that!
has about 55k og miles on the stock 4100 that has a small knock wen it wants to NOT ALWAYS,NO SMOKE OR ANY KIND OF PROBLEMS,RUNS GREAT
EXTRA CLEAN BODY NOT EVEN A BROKEN BUMPER FILLER
needs rag redone has small cracks on top and a bit faded
interior is clean considering yall know how these caddy seats get... NO rips where u sit at all but sum small parts where the sun got 2 it on the corners but still soft as new, 2 small recent cracks on the dash
everything else is CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN 
NO RUST exept a bit on bottom of driver door i think
also gots brandnew tires on stocks and hubs but i got sum str8 13s on it that are chrome and painted black spokes,hub and dish..like i said there str8 4 now
needs nothing that i know of exept w/e i mentioned and like i said RUNS GREAT ALL THE TIME,never game me 1 problem since i got it,i just get tired of cars fast.....pm me if interested


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

also comes with a used 2 pump whammy setup not installed,needs 1 motor,and 9/16 key and cups,CAR IS NOT CUT!!!


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

oh yea,i got the og owners manual with a leather case n all


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 08:51 PM~7549249
> * the thing is that no one should spread the word to assholes who fuck it up .. no rice buckets peeling out and and drifting in to trees *



2X


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THE WEEKEND AFTER TAMPA SHOULD BE A REALLY GOOD WEEKEND TO START A HANGOUT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YO HIT EM UP DONT KNOW IF YOU SEEN THIS YET BUT THESE ARE THE FIRST SET OF 40"...BUT SOMEONE AROUND MY WAY TOLD ME THERES A GUY DOWN HERE WITH A DONK & HE HAS THE SEC SET


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 26 2007, 12:13 PM~7552856
> *YO HIT EM UP  DONT KNOW IF YOU SEEN THIS YET BUT THESE ARE THE FIRST SET OF 40"...BUT SOMEONE AROUND MY WAY TOLD ME THERES A GUY DOWN HERE WITH A DONK & HE HAS THE SEC SET
> 
> 
> ...



This is fucking ridiculous its not even tastefully done


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

honestly i think its gone too far...doesnt even look nice...anyone on 22"s 24"s can hall ass by him and he can only ride 45 mph...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YA THATS TRUE BUT I ONLY POSTED BECUASE I DONT KNOW IF HIT EM UP & THE REST OF YALL SEEN IT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 26 2007, 10:17 AM~7552883
> *honestly i think its gone too far...doesnt even look nice...anyone on 22"s 24"s can hall ass by him and he can only ride 45 mph...
> *


GOOD PONIT CUZO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

96' lincoln I HOPE U DONT MIND ME ASKING YOU THIS CUZO U DID CALL ME A DICK PULLER IN ALL OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT??? BUT I ANT HERE TO HATE ON ANYONE BUT ANYWAYZ I JUST WANTED TO KNOW ARE U JUST PUTING HYDROS ON YOUR CAR AN KEEP THE STOCK FRONT END OR ARE YOU SWAPPING IT TO A 80S FRONT CUZ ALOT OF PEOPLE TOLD ME THE 80S FRONT END ARE WAY MORE STRONGER FOR HYDRO USE...PLZ CAIL WAY WHOS A MEMBER ON HERE DID IT TO HIS TOWNCAR


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 26 2007, 12:17 PM~7552883
> *honestly i think its gone too far...doesnt even look nice...anyone on 22"s 24"s can hall ass by him and he can only ride 45 mph...
> *


x2

lets not even say the brakes, or that those tires would peel off, but those lugnuts aint gonna hold much. 

but their still impressive lookin, big wow factor, but they strictly show. the makers say their almost finishing the 50"s


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

MIGHT HAVE TO GET A PAIR OF THOSE 40'S FOR ONE OF MY TRACTORS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

no doubt its alot of work and looks impressive...but nothin i would do to my cutlass.. some nice 22"s and a good motor is all i need...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I JUST FIND THIS PIC IN SOME OTHER TOPIC


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hhmmmmm...drums in the back...stock front disc....yeah hes gonna hit have a lovely time tryin to stop...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 25 2007, 10:16 PM~7550955
> *who the fuck is that  queer looking fake as bruce lee ...  get that tae kwonise shitta outta here!  :buttkick:
> *



thats tong po

he will fuck u up


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

krazy shit


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 02:17 AM~7551242
> *84 CADDY COUPE....TRIPLE BLACK
> no dents just very MINOR dings if even that!
> has about 55k og miles on the stock 4100 that has a small knock wen it wants to NOT ALWAYS,NO SMOKE OR ANY KIND OF PROBLEMS,RUNS GREAT
> ...


ttt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 03:52 PM~7554392
> *ttt
> *


u got PM


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 26 2007, 03:56 PM~7554426
> *u got PM
> *


so do u


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 26 2007, 10:17 AM~7553328
> *I JUST FIND THIS PIC IN SOME OTHER TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...



:barf:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam 40s on like 5 series tires thats shit is high as fuck


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

not to hate or n e thing but that shit is ugly as fuk..... sure hes on top of the big rim game cause hes sittin on 40s but dammmm wtf what happened to riding clean..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Anyone Will take trades + money 








Let me see sum offers


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

April 8th is the Last Laff Picnic rite


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 26 2007, 02:30 PM~7554680
> *April 8th is the Last Laff Picnic rite
> *


YESSSSSIR


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 26 2007, 01:29 PM~7554668
> *Anyone Will take trades + money
> 
> 
> ...


i'll give you my bike plus some old 1980's LOWRIDER magazines


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lol must have an engine


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 03:52 PM~7554392
> *ttt
> *


heres pix of the car,holla at me if theres anything u need pix of..


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

needs a good wash and wax


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

whammy setup goes with the car


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 02:17 AM~7551242
> *84 CADDY COUPE....TRIPLE BLACK
> no dents just very MINOR dings if even that!
> has about 55k og miles on the stock 4100 that has a small knock wen it wants to NOT ALWAYS,NO SMOKE OR ANY KIND OF PROBLEMS,RUNS GREAT
> ...


ttt


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

oh it does have 1 small dent that can be popped out on the driver side fender but it more then likely will get 90'd :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 05:36 PM~7555255
> *heres pix of the car,holla at me if theres anything u need pix of..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 26 2007, 06:19 PM~7555607
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx pimp


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Mar 26 2007, 01:20 PM~7554599
> *:barf:
> *


x2.... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

damn nobody wants a clean ass coupe 2 start a new project???


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Mar 26 2007, 01:29 PM~7554664
> *not to hate or n e thing but that shit is ugly as fuk..... sure hes on top of the big rim game cause hes sittin on 40s but dammmm wtf what happened to riding clean..
> *


all that went out the window after they invented 28's


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

lookin for a clean regal, anyone know where theres one let me know.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Our next Luxury project for tha 305....... :biggrin:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 26 2007, 06:04 PM~7556618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass cars, I had a 400 and turbo'd a 300


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

wut rims are goin on that deville? big or small?


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

oh and those patterns look tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt sumone buy my caddy!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 10:04 PM~7557537
> *wut rims are goin on that deville? big or small?
> *


 hopefully big.. small rims on a FWD car :guns: :guns: :barf: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 26 2007, 11:54 PM~7558076
> *hopefully big.. small rims on a FWD car  :guns:  :guns:  :barf:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


thats wut i was thinkin but those kinds of patterns on big rimz dont match at all


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

how much u want for dat lac coupe??????


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Mar 26 2007, 10:26 PM~7557201
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


who did those patterns????


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 27 2007, 12:07 AM~7558207
> *how much u want for dat lac coupe??????
> *


pm sent


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn, lowriding in miami has become extinct, back in the day everyone would ride out, but everyone hated each other. rumbles in parking lots , car shows, beef between clubs, 954 vs 305, shieeet, ... no everyone is calm and respects each other and no carhang outs,.. i guess everyone just grew up,


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 26 2007, 10:13 PM~7558257
> *who did those patterns????
> *


x2


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 26 2007, 09:55 PM~7558632
> *damn, lowriding in miami has become extinct, back in the day everyone would ride out, but everyone hated each other.  rumbles in parking lots , car shows, beef between clubs,  954 vs 305, shieeet, ... no everyone is calm and respects each other and  no carhang outs,.. i guess everyone just grew up,
> *


 :roflmao: fuck around and get shot these days


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

anybody on hereeeeee?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Ugly ass Regal on 40's...Wuz up with them Tires...Shit looks like a 305/5/40...They aint even DOT approved so i dont see it...I know regals on 22's killing that...Muthafuckers think Bigger is better :uh:


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

y0o0o hit em up whens that vert comin out?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Mar 26 2007, 10:28 PM~7558868
> *y0o0o hit em up whens that vert comin out?
> *


Soon.....I'll keep yall updated...Theres a regal coming out soon too


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

wuzza hit em up pm sent


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 27 2007, 01:26 AM~7558850
> *Ugly ass Regal on 40's...Wuz up with them Tires...Shit looks like a 305/5/40...They aint even DOT approved so i dont see it...I know regals on 22's killing that...Muthafuckers think Bigger is better :uh:
> *


u aint lyin *****,i wanna sell that lac cuz i found a cutty wit a euro front and runnin on a 455 under the hood and sittin on 22" center rusts lol for 1500 around my way....needless 2 say i wanna jump on it,I JUST GOT RID OF A CUTTY this shit would be my 6th cutlass i wish i could keep both tho! :angry:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

dont u got a cutty 2?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 10:51 PM~7559033
> *dont u got a cutty 2?
> *


Yea I got 1


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 27 2007, 03:45 AM~7559409
> *Yea I got 1
> *


 if i get mines we gone run it! lol


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 05:36 PM~7555255
> *heres pix of the car,holla at me if theres anything u need pix of..
> 
> 
> ...


2800 with a whammy setup and rims 2500 on new stocks and hubs


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Soon this is what we will see on the streets.......













When is too big . . . . Too Big?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 26 2007, 06:04 PM~7556618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DAT BITCH IS CLEAN AND RIDIN ON ICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

seen this yesterday on US-1


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Mar 27 2007, 08:05 AM~7559835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this at bayview caddy fort laud


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 26 2007, 09:59 PM~7558659
> *:roflmao: fuck around and get shot these days
> *


yup..no more real men nowadays...ni99as quick to pull a strap instead of catchin an ass whoopin


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

How was the races last night? i didnt get to go....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Posti







n a throw back pic of my schit,cant wait to see it on asphalt soon!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wet


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Jus a lil sumn


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

so whats going down with the hangout on sat????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Ridin on ICE........ :biggrin: Aint no rent 2 roll here....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

quick question what ever happened to monte cut havent seen it in a while


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 27 2007, 06:00 PM~7565230
> *quick question what ever happened to monte cut havent seen it in a while
> *



lets just say hes gettin a make over,if u see the rides and donks magazine,in the page that shows some of elegance cars,it comes out (only the front clip)coming out of the wharehouse...it will be out sooner or later,but it will..


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 26 2007, 09:28 AM~7552948
> *96' lincoln I HOPE U DONT MIND ME ASKING YOU THIS CUZO U DID CALL ME A DICK PULLER IN ALL OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT??? BUT I ANT HERE TO HATE ON ANYONE BUT ANYWAYZ I JUST WANTED TO KNOW ARE U JUST PUTING HYDROS ON YOUR CAR AN KEEP THE STOCK FRONT END OR ARE YOU SWAPPING IT TO A 80S FRONT CUZ ALOT OF PEOPLE TOLD ME THE 80S FRONT END ARE WAY MORE STRONGER FOR  HYDRO USE...PLZ CAIL WAY WHOS A MEMBER ON HERE DID IT TO HIS TOWNCAR
> *


Yea homie were puttin 80's suspension on the lincoln in a couple weeks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wuzza wit that hangout on saturday at lowes???????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 27 2007, 09:08 PM~7565818
> *Yea homie were puttin 80's suspension on the lincoln in a couple weeks
> *


IIGHT TIGHT WORK


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

gettin it done for tampa if i can lol 3 dayz left dammm


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

HOLY SHITBALLS !!!!

has any1 seen this or remember da show?

i cant wait for this 2 come out









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZp75fWe-ss


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1 of them turns in2 da new camaros


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 26 2007, 03:06 PM~7555007
> *lol must have an engine
> *












hows this and a pack of mento's ??


and bro... since you've been tryna get rid of it for a while.. i'll throw in a paperclip too...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 28 2007, 10:06 AM~7568895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take a pic of it now!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *ghettocomission*


"el fucken stalker de pinga ese"....lolol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

100 anyone? Freshly plated havent been mounted.. power and heated off a 91 lac.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

also got a stock 90 grill that's missing the cadillac script but other wise in good condition... and the chrome trim off a 90 trunk above the license plate but that's pitted. i'll take whatever for those


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and a tan colored 1990 cadillac steering wheel....i'll take whatever for that too if somebody wants it.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: 2003TownCar, *COUP DE BEAR*


sup meng! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 28 2007, 10:53 AM~7569191
> *2 Members: 2003TownCar, COUP DE BEAR
> sup meng!  :biggrin:
> *



chillin homie whats up with the 90 , u finally sold it?


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

whats going on staller!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Mar 28 2007, 01:07 PM~7569284
> *chillin homie whats up with the 90 , u finally sold it?
> *


yeah man got 6200 for her on the stocks, she's goin to texas and i'm tryin to decide wat to do with the daytons n vogues


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 28 2007, 01:36 PM~7569457
> *yeah man got 6200 for her on the stocks, she's goin to texas and i'm tryin to decide wat to do with the daytons  n vogues
> *




maybe time for some upgrades to the mark VI...if i got some bread left over after i pay my property taxes n all that BS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

that new transformers movie is badass.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.123mycodes.com/myspaceprank/boobflash.swf


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 27 2007, 07:48 PM~7565599
> *lets just say hes gettin a make over,if u see the rides and donks magazine,in the page that shows some of elegance cars,it comes out (only the front clip)coming out of the wharehouse...it will be out sooner or later,but it will..
> *


str8 str8


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

does any one need a radiator for a 59 - 64 impala? ? ? ?


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

i got 2 cce chrome pumps with dumps willing to sell or trade for a good system.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Mar 27 2007, 10:08 PM~7565818
> *Yea homie were puttin 80's suspension on the lincoln in a couple weeks
> *


dayummmm reallll dont tell em too much manny .... shhhhhh ..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

wuts up with a hangout tonight i heard something bout kmart on 49th?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

kmart on 49 th ill be there and so will be the clue,whos down to go????? come on guys for once lets have a good hangout...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUZ UP YA'LL I GOT DEM PICS FINALLY ONLINE....TELL ME WUT YA'LL THINK OF THE GUCCI VIC ON BAGS NOW....



THE VIDEO IS DARK BUT W/E YA'LL KNOW DA CAR...


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 27 2007, 11:49 PM~7567166
> *ttt
> *


Hey 3_wheelin tha 8_4, empty your pm box homie :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

that shyt looks nice *****,i wish i could bag my car...lol...ssshhhhhh......


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 28 2007, 05:39 PM~7571673
> *that shyt looks nice *****,i wish i could bag my car...lol...ssshhhhhh......
> *



LOL U KRAZY *****. DALE I'LL C UR ASS OUT THERE ON 49TH... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2007, 06:33 PM~7571647
> *WUZ UP YA'LL I GOT DEM PICS FINALLY ONLINE....TELL ME WUT YA'LL THINK OF THE GUCCI VIC ON BAGS NOW....
> 
> 
> ...





that shit looks nice *****... and it sounds meeeaannn too


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 28 2007, 06:14 PM~7571855
> *that shit looks nice *****... and it sounds meeeaannn too
> *


THX DAWG... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

YA'LL CAN HOLLA @ MY DAWG ROBERT N JOSE FROM ELEGANCE THEY DID MY EXHAUST @ PALM MUFFLERS .... 

N MY BAGS DONE BY ROLLIN CHAMPANGE...
786-586-1015

THIS IS HIS CAR YA'LL KNOW N SEE IT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2007, 07:33 PM~7571647
> *WUZ UP YA'LL I GOT DEM PICS FINALLY ONLINE....TELL ME WUT YA'LL THINK OF THE GUCCI VIC ON BAGS NOW....
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THAT BAD AZZ CROWN VIC DOWN IN THE SOUTH


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

the vic looks tight on bags


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

I REALLY REALLY APPRICIATE DA LUV DAWGS...YA'LL WILL B SEEIN ALOT OF WORK DONE 2 DA VIC SOON... N DON'R WORRY IT'S NOT A POLICE EDITION IT'S STR8 FROM DA DEALER I HAVE BEEN DA ONLY OWNER....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that crown vic is hard....much props


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Mar 28 2007, 07:36 PM~7571660
> *Hey 3_wheelin tha 8_4, empty your pm box homie  :biggrin:
> *


done


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 26 2007, 08:04 PM~7557544
> *oh and those patterns look tight work  :thumbsup:
> *




thanx homie,


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 27 2007, 04:31 AM~7559466
> *2800 with a whammy setup and rims 2500 on new stocks and hubs
> *


2800 w/ 8 13s,new stocks,setup and multi batt charger


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2007, 04:33 PM~7571647
> *WUZ UP YA'LL I GOT DEM PICS FINALLY ONLINE....TELL ME WUT YA'LL THINK OF THE GUCCI VIC ON BAGS NOW....
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...ur shit has come aloooong way from ur days in pure dynasty....much props :thumbsup:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Mar 28 2007, 09:57 PM~7573703
> *looks good...ur shit has come aloooong way from ur days in pure dynasty....much props  :thumbsup:
> *



LOL U IS A CLOWN. YEA HOMIE IS BEIN DE PINGA BUT FUCK IT DAWG I'VE ALWAYS KEEP IT CLEAN ASS FUCK. SEE U IN TAMPA CUZ...LET'S GET CRUNK LOL IMMA B CON TREMENDANOTA LOL YA TU SABES... :biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 28 2007, 02:30 PM~7570821
> *i got 2 cce all chrome pumps with dumps willing to sell or trade for a good system or????????????.
> *


 b i got 2 cce all chrome pumps with dumps willing to sell or trade for a good system or????????????.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

yo chekout my myspace every 1 http://www.myspace.com/mopaintnairbrush let me kno wut yall think peace :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 29 2007, 10:53 AM~7576643
> *yo chekout my myspace every 1 http://www.myspace.com/mopaintnairbrush let me kno wut yall think peace :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



tight work on da page dawg...imma holla @ yo for sumshit on da vic...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NICE WORK DAWG...AIRBRUSHIN/PAINTING/STRIPING SKILLS OFF THE CHAIN


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 29 2007, 12:53 PM~7576643
> *yo chekout my myspace every 1 http://www.myspace.com/mopaintnairbrush let me kno wut yall think peace :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



*Dale MO YOU TOOK THE IDEA I GAVE YOU IMA FREIND REQUEST YOUR ASS HOMIE!


YO ***** PROPS ON THE CROWN VIC ****** SHITS LOOKING SERIOUS...ROLLIN CC DOIN BIG THINGS...SS STILL IN THE WORKS...

OYE FRANKIE WUZUP WITH THE CUTTY!!!*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ALL MY INTERIOR IS ALMOST DONE...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Nicccceeeeeee!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 29 2007, 11:17 AM~7576806
> *Dale MO YOU TOOK THE IDEA I GAVE YOU IMA FREIND REQUEST YOUR ASS HOMIE!
> YO ***** PROPS ON THE CROWN VIC ****** SHITS LOOKING SERIOUS...ROLLIN CC DOIN BIG THINGS...SS STILL IN THE WORKS...
> 
> ...



THX *****. U KNOW HOW WE DO IT *****. WE DO IT 2 SHO DEM BOYS ROLLIN C.C. IS OUT THERE IN DA LOW LOW ... N GETTIN READY 2 DO BIG THANGS... VIC IS GONNA B HAVIN ALOT OF CHANGES... :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 29 2007, 10:53 AM~7576643
> *yo chekout my myspace every 1 http://www.myspace.com/mopaintnairbrush let me kno wut yall think peace :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


TIGHT WORK


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 29 2007, 12:53 PM~7576643
> *yo chekout my myspace every 1 http://www.myspace.com/mopaintnairbrush let me kno wut yall think peace :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



you got a request   :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2007, 06:33 PM~7571647
> *WUZ UP YA'LL I GOT DEM PICS FINALLY ONLINE....TELL ME WUT YA'LL THINK OF THE GUCCI VIC ON BAGS NOW....
> 
> 
> ...


looking good......much props.....


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

well I'M LEAVING TO TAMPA SO I'LL SEE WHOEVER'S GOING OUT THERE


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

heres the whammy setup that goes with the car or i will sell separate.....300+shipping and for $50 more ill throw in a 72v schumaker charger.heres the link wit the info and more pix

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328916


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 29 2007, 06:58 PM~7579215
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT Mc D'S!!! THATS HIALEAH HIGH BOUND


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 29 2007, 04:36 AM~7575211
> *LOL U IS A CLOWN. YEA HOMIE IS BEIN DE PINGA BUT FUCK IT DAWG I'VE ALWAYS KEEP IT CLEAN ASS FUCK. SEE U IN TAMPA CUZ...LET'S GET CRUNK LOL IMMA B CON TREMENDANOTA LOL YA TU SABES... :biggrin:
> *


i feel u but me and mario gotta chill till we get htere...gonna be drivinup 2 vans full of club members...dont wanna wipe out the whole club in 1 trip...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Mar 29 2007, 08:19 PM~7579722
> *i feel u but me and mario gotta chill till we get htere...gonna be drivinup 2 vans full of club members...DONT WANNA WIPE OUT THE WHOLE CLUB IN 1 TRIP...lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 26 2007, 09:13 PM~7558257
> *who did those patterns????
> *



Big Rick down in Florida City


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Mar 29 2007, 07:20 PM~7580056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice much props


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

almost done


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

THAT LOOKS SIK WIT IT! u should/shouldve put a fade around sum of those patterns


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 29 2007, 07:58 PM~7579580
> *heres the whammy setup that goes with the car or i will sell separate.....300+shipping and for $50 more ill throw in a 72v schumaker charger.heres the link wit the info and more pix
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328916
> ...


TTT


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 29 2007, 06:01 PM~7579601
> *I KNOW THAT Mc D'S!!! THATS HIALEAH HIGH BOUND
> *


Yeah homie me. large and jit were hungry but thats the mcds on sw8st and 29 ave.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 29 2007, 08:52 PM~7580229
> *Yeah homie me. large and jit were hungry but thats the mcds on sw8st and 29 ave.
> *


yea i was gonna say the same cause i dont remember there being a tire kingdom infront of the mc donalds on east 4th ave


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 29 2007, 10:05 PM~7580312
> *yea i was gonna say the same cause i dont remember there being a tire kingdom infront of the mc donalds on east 4th ave
> *


oops my bad :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at jit aka dreick g aka real big ceo aka doin big things hard at work
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

TO all clink on the link and vote for the best photo on layitlow.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328939


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

that 64 dont get pulled over 4 that big ass etching on the windshield???


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

they be trippin off the tint strip on the winshields, i can imagine that....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

if that 64 was mines,ill have it parked in my room wit a/c and all... :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 29 2007, 11:45 PM~7581137
> *if that 64 was mines,ill have it parked in my room wit a/c and all... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 I ALWAYZ wanted a drive way that goes all up in the house!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 29 2007, 07:47 PM~7581151
> *X2 I ALWAYZ wanted a drive way that goes all up in the house!
> *



yea me too,that would be nice...always have the whip clean,ready to go and ride around...so whats up for saturday??? oh yall caddy lovers,watch out for that green one on 22'z with the sand blasted bill on the back window,that ***** has some raw as pipes on that bitch now,done by me!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: im just fuckin wit yall,keep it up 305...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 29 2007, 08:54 PM~7581183
> *yea me too,that would be nice...always have the whip clean,ready to go and ride around...so whats up for saturday??? oh yall caddy lovers,watch out for that green one on 22'z with the sand blasted bill on the back window,that ***** has some raw as pipes on that bitch now,done by me!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  im just fuckin wit yall,keep it up 305...
> *


you do exhaust? i need to run some pipes on the regal


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 29 2007, 07:57 PM~7581206
> *you do exhaust? i need to run some pipes on the regal
> *



yea i do pipes...pm me or just pass by the shop...3110 palm ave....its a big as shop with a rim shop up stairs ull see it...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 29 2007, 09:02 PM~7581230
> *yea i do pipes...pm me or just pass by the shop...3110 palm ave....its a big as shop with a rim shop up stairs ull see it...
> *


oh ok i know wher eyoua t, thats right down the street from my new place, ima shoot you a pm


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

thanx 2 every 1 who cheked out my page


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone wanna buy or trade some brand new 18 inch pistons.. ?!


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 30 2007, 12:02 AM~7581230
> *yea i do pipes...pm me or just pass by the shop...3110 palm ave....its a big as shop with a rim shop up stairs ull see it...
> *


pm sent


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Mar 30 2007, 03:43 AM~7582601
> *anyone wanna buy or trade some brand new 18 inch pistons.. ?!
> *


no 
































































but do u got that dash or wut?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 29 2007, 03:58 PM~7579215
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Jit hit me up homie you doing big thangs stay in touch thanks 4 the tips!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Good luck to everyone going to tampa and have fun and be safe on that trip its a long drive....

And to all my Rollin CC Homies Bring home them trophies my ******

Wish i can make it but i got 2 much shit going on and i gotta work this weekend...but ill have my time to get me some dolphin this weekend for some Coronas and beer batter dolphins :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 30 2007, 05:55 AM~7582973
> *Nice work Jit hit me up homie you doing big thangs stay in touch thanks 4 the tips!!
> *



NO PROB HOMIE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 30 2007, 09:45 AM~7583712
> *Good luck to everyone going to tampa and have fun and be safe on that trip its a long drive....
> 
> SHIT ***** WE FINNA REPROSENT DAWG CUZ MIAMI WE WAS GHOST BUT TAMPA IS GONNA B OFF DA CHAIN...  :biggrin:
> :machinegun: uffin:*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 30 2007, 01:05 PM~7584459
> *SHIT ***** WE FINNA REPROSENT DAWG CUZ MIAMI WE WAS GHOST BUT TAMPA IS GONNA B OFF DA CHAIN...  :biggrin:
> :machinegun:  uffin:
> *



Dale ****** show em what we been up 2....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 30 2007, 11:18 AM~7584555
> *Dale ****** show em what we been up 2....
> *


REPPIN 4 ROLLIN DAT MIAMI 305 BOUND LOL...SHOW DEM THEM UP STATES ****** WUTZ UP DOWN HURR


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 30 2007, 12:19 PM~7584564
> *REPPIN 4 ROLLIN DAT MIAMI 305 BOUND LOL...SHOW DEM THEM UP STATES ****** WUTZ UP DOWN HURR
> *



the crown vic lookin nice...bet u glad u didnt sell the rims now.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

beautiful picture man... looks sweet as heck... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 30 2007, 05:55 AM~7582973
> *Nice work Jit hit me up homie you doing big thangs stay in touch thanks 4 the tips!!
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Mar 30 2007, 12:43 AM~7582601
> *anyone wanna buy or trade some brand new 18 inch pistons.. ?!
> *


you stole my 18's??? i got mine for sale too :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 30 2007, 11:43 AM~7584695
> *the crown vic lookin nice...bet u glad u didnt sell the rims now.
> *




NAW BUT THEY R GONNA B SOLD SOON....


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

1 tyme for them rydas from the bottom :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 30 2007, 03:03 AM~7582624
> *no
> but do u got that dash or wut?
> *



nope..


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Mar 30 2007, 04:09 PM~7585811
> *nope..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Mar 30 2007, 01:43 AM~7582601
> *anyone wanna buy or trade some brand new 18 inch pistons.. ?!
> *


how much u askin for them?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

page 600 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: the dude in the brown truck came today...can't wait to see how these look on the mark


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Wasn't quite sure what to do with the 17" daytons n vogues i had on the 90....had a nice piece of round glass so i made em into a coffee table >=]


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 30 2007, 11:45 AM~7583712
> *Good luck to everyone going to tampa and have fun and be safe on that trip its a long drive....
> 
> *



you too homie


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

seen this in offtopic :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://jalopnik.com/cars/custom-cars/someb...trip-248332.php


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that clip is funny....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TOO EVERY ONE WHOS GOING TO TAMPA YALL BE SAFE


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

no trades?????


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

CHECK OUT THESE PAINTJOBS FROM MY HOMIE MO FROM HOMESTEAD CHAPTER HOLDING IT DOWN. 

MORE TO COME TRUST ME

MO PAINTJOBS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 30 2007, 07:07 PM~7587393
> *CHECK OUT THESE PAINTJOBS FROM MY HOMIE MO FROM HOMESTEAD CHAPTER HOLDING IT DOWN.
> 
> MORE TO COME TRUST ME
> ...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

still not finished almost there let me kno wut yall think...................


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Mo does Good Work!!!..I never knew you sprayed that Tangerine Expedition....That Shit is Wet


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 30 2007, 11:45 PM~7589238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work keep wettn em


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

To everyone that didnt got to tampa tonight theres a show at Bennigan's on 11460 N. Kendall Dr. (sw 88 st) its 4 times a year on the 5th saturday of every month


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 31 2007, 08:39 AM~7589735
> *To  everyone that didnt got to tampa  tonight theres a show at Bennigan's on 11460 N. Kendall Dr. (sw 88 st) its 4 times a year on the 5th saturday of every month
> *



how much is registration? what classes? were do i get kmore info?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

bitches look gangsta! and no more rub on the front when down!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

now i got a question for most of yall....... what are the extra 28 spokes for? =x




haha kidding.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 31 2007, 10:53 AM~7590580
> *bitches look gangsta!  and no more rub on the front when down!
> 
> 
> ...



nice.....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Mar 31 2007, 01:13 PM~7590667
> *nice.....
> *



thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 31 2007, 12:53 PM~7590580
> *bitches look gangsta!  and no more rub on the front when down!
> 
> 
> ...



nice...... very clean traditional look......much props.....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 31 2007, 01:42 PM~7590773
> *nice...... very clean traditional look......much props.....
> *


'preciate it =]

now i can drag the front cross member and the tires dont rub =o

got to weld some plates on there.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 31 2007, 11:53 AM~7590580
> *bitches look gangsta!  and no more rub on the front when down!
> 
> 
> ...


VARY NICE & CLEAN MAN


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Whats up I was in town last weekend for the WMC. I saw this ride on LeJune. It was cruising behind a Big Body caddy with big wheels... 










I'm jealous of you guys & your smooth roads... :biggrin: 

Also saw an older (96?) Town car on spokes on Lejune .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 31 2007, 01:47 PM~7590996
> *Whats up I was in town last weekend for the WMC.  I saw this ride on LeJune.  It was cruising behind a Big Body caddy with big wheels...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'S A NICE PIC YOU TOOK HOMIE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 31 2007, 02:47 PM~7590996
> *Whats up I was in town last weekend for the WMC.  I saw this ride on LeJune.  It was cruising behind a Big Body caddy with big wheels...
> 
> 
> ...


lol damn tito they got u cuh that big body was me :biggrin: it was me luxury roller and switchhitta cruisin down lejeune


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

is there anybody that has a clean stock bigbody 4 sale???


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 31 2007, 04:27 PM~7591318
> *lol damn tito they got u cuh that big body was me  :biggrin: it was me luxury roller and switchhitta cruisin down lejeune
> *


Yeah thats the car! I tried to get a shot of yours too, but I was traveling the opposite direction in the rental car. Nice to see fellow riders 1500 miles away from home. I'll be back next year for sure.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 31 2007, 02:56 PM~7591029
> *DAMN THAT'S A NICE PIC YOU TOOK HOMIE
> *


:yes: Yeah it came out nice. & I was driving the opposite direction. :biggrin: I guess being a lowrider, you learn to drive with one hand & have the other on the switches... or the camera. :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 31 2007, 01:53 PM~7590580
> *bitches look gangsta!  and no more rub on the front when down!
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass fuck man! now you can roll that "ROLLINDZ" plate with pride


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 31 2007, 01:47 PM~7590996
> *Whats up I was in town last weekend for the WMC.  I saw this ride on LeJune.  It was cruising behind a Big Body caddy with big wheels...
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

That town car be lookin clean as fuck...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 31 2007, 07:45 PM~7592557
> *That town car be lookin clean as fuck...
> *


x2


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Running Nasty on 22" GFG Staggered :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fordvic (Mar 16, 2007)

love that damn 61 that shit is so clean believe its a ramjet 350.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 31 2007, 09:45 PM~7592902
> *Running Nasty on 22" GFG Staggered :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ thats how 22's should look :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

602


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Mar 31 2007, 09:29 PM~7593162
> *602
> *


602.1


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 31 2007, 06:46 PM~7591798
> *hey thats me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


crazy isnt it? I was only in town for the weekend for the Music Conference, & I was hoping to see a few lows. I tried to snap a shot of the other town car I saw on spokes, but it didnt come out.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

We're off to Tampa..............see ya in 3 hours !


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any pics of miami cars in tampa? ? ?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Mar 31 2007, 08:50 PM~7592594
> *x2
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what a long trip


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

caught a nasty blow out on the way up there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some of the LOWLYFEs cars


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

you must have been flying for a tire to go out like that, saved the rim though


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2007, 08:31 PM~7597482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo what up Oscar.... did you se the 68 candy teal caddy coupe called Voodo lounge, that bitch is so fucken bad ass!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you already know :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2007, 08:38 PM~7597532
> *you already know  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

out of all the cars at the show this car in the parking lot caught my eye the most :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2007, 07:27 PM~7597446
> *caught a nasty blow out on the way up there
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...............that flat at 80+ wasn't nice, we scraped on the frame of the car.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Pirelli Scorpions............


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 1 2007, 06:57 PM~7597646
> *Pirelli Scorpions............
> *


dam that must of sucked


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2007, 07:56 PM~7597627
> *out of all the cars at the show this car in the parking lot caught my eye the most  :0
> 
> 
> ...



That is real nice, I think he will sell for $10.000 or possible trade for 75 DONK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 1 2007, 07:41 PM~7598049
> *That is real nice, I think he will sell for $10.000 or possible trade for 75 DONK
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt from page 3


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

here sum pics from da sho n rollin c.c. cars....
I GOT 3RD PLACE IN MILD....



























































HOPPER....


DIS FUCKIN IMPALA WAS FUCKIN NICE ASS FUCK...I DIDN'T EVEN WANNA ASK HOW MUCH WAS HE ASKIN 4 IT.....
















DIS LAC WAS MORE OF A SHOW CUZ DIDN'T HOPE 4 SHIT...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone selling a viair 380,or 480 compressor..let me know..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 2 2007, 04:05 PM~7603864
> *here sum pics from da sho n rollin c.c. cars....
> I GOT 3RD PLACE IN MILD....
> 
> ...


Congraluations on your award................tight work.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone selling a viair 380 or 480 compressor let me know....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whose going 2 that video shoot on april 8 for da last laff video?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Cutty with a Big Block Chevy


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

A Random Ass Cat with a Stick up His Ass....LoL


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Went to Nunez Brothers Interior Shop so we can Pick Up My Dawg Luis 2 Door Box....Here are some Projects that were There...

Check out the guts on this.....The light blue is NOT suede....But leather turned inside out...Pretty Original.....










Some of the Jobs...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Leaving Horsepower Sales I decided to get another Pic of the Teal LS


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Underconstruction.....1975 Vert....Ostrich Guts...










1974 Vert....Underconstruction...Ram Jet Motor...22" Foose Wheels


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

My Homeboy Luis (My Engine Builder) 2 Door Box Chevy...Not Done!!!....Waiting on His 4's too get here :0 

Running Nice....Just Out of Nunez brothers Interior Shop...Suede & Ostrich!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Running Vert Ford at the Shop...



















Noels Monte Carlo SS Almost Done!!!...Running...470 BBC Built By Noel & PRD....Street Car!! Ready for 9's on the Bottle!! Well See!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Wet Wet Wet Wet Wet Cutlass...Kandy Wet Wet,....22" Trumps...Rides Back 2 Back With Eddie in the Teal Cutlass on 22" Trumps


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Videos!!!! 

VId from Sundays Races!!! Dodge Neon SRT VS 4wheeler....Vid is Supposed to be Longer...I dont know what Happened.... :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Box Chevy on 22's with a 6.0 Cadillac Escalade Motor VS Camaro...With the Hit!!! Put your Volume Up...This Box sounds Nice!!!...Same Box that Beat Eddie in the Cutlass last Sunday....



Box Chevy VS Camaro Part 2....Heads Up!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Davin Revolutions....Stolen!!! (Long Story) :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Sundays Races is a Pretty Good Low Key Spot...Nothing but Miami Style Big Rimmed Cars RUnning!!!....None of that High Ass Nose Bleed Bull Shit....If anyone wants the Location PM Me!!!

Dont Want Ricers to invade & Drift into a Kandy DOnk :uh: :machinegun: :roflmao: :angel:  :guns: :wave: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: hno: :loco: :burn:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

HIT EM UP wut did ur homeboi pay for the guts out there ???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

that shop does nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Apr 2 2007, 11:59 PM~7607522
> *HIT EM UP wut did ur homeboi pay for the guts out there ???
> *


paid Top Dollar....3 Stacks...But he needed back seats etc


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 3 2007, 12:10 AM~7607552
> *that shop does nice work. :thumbsup:
> *


Changed ur name???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HIT EM UP

DAMN THAM SOME FUCKIN CLEAN CARS CUZO THAT CUTTY ON 22"HARD ASS FUCK


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 3 2007, 03:11 AM~7607558
> *paid Top Dollar....3 Stacks...But he needed back seats etc
> *



Nunez always doin the clean work...and hes a cool ass old man..never had any problems with him and very good at handling his buisness...does he still got all those chevy's from them boys locked up???


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 3 2007, 12:12 AM~7607560
> *Changed ur name???
> *


yo Dron how did u change your name and still have like 1200 post ? ? ?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 2 2007, 06:32 PM~7604703
> *Congraluations on your award................tight work.
> *


thx homie. we had mad fun up there huh better than miami show...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP+Apr 3 2007, 03:12 AM~7607560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moderators. i got tired of getting PMs intended for NEXTLEVEL (some other dude). plus my name didnt mean shit to me.


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 2 2007, 11:54 PM~7607499
> *Box Chevy on 22's with a 6.0 Cadillac Escalade Motor VS Camaro...With the Hit!!! Put your Volume Up...This Box sounds Nice!!!...Same Box that Beat Eddie in the Cutlass last Sunday....
> 
> 
> ...


you got that video?????????? when the box beat the cutlass???????


----------



## WorldFantasyCC (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 3 2007, 06:17 AM~7608135
> *Nunez always doin the clean work...and hes a cool ass old man..never had any problems with him and very good at handling his buisness...does he still got all those chevy's from them boys locked up???
> *


Yea Nunez in Hialeah did my friends interior and it came out very nice


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 2 2007, 11:58 PM~7607516
> *Sundays Races is a Pretty Good Low Key Spot...Nothing but Miami Style Big Rimmed Cars RUnning!!!....None of that High Ass Nose Bleed Bull Shit....If anyone wants the Location PM Me!!!
> 
> Dont Want Ricers to invade & Drift into a Kandy DOnk :uh:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :angel:    :guns:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :around:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  hno:  :loco:  :burn:
> *


im buildin a lil somethin to run out there


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 3 2007, 12:49 PM~7609407
> *im buildin a lil somethin to run out there
> *


a lil sumthing thats gonna get spanked by them blackboiz!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 3 2007, 06:17 AM~7608135
> *Nunez always doin the clean work...and hes a cool ass old man..never had any problems with him and very good at handling his buisness...does he still got all those chevy's from them boys locked up???
> *


Lfmao yup...My Dawg is waiting for the Title for it :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 3 2007, 08:44 AM~7608915
> *you got that video?????????? when the box beat the cutlass???????
> *


Nah No Video...it was Last Tuesday....Oye go out there this Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

the gucci lincoln make over..the game has just stepped up for the towncars in the 305 :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 3 2007, 03:07 PM~7611635
> *the gucci lincoln make over..the game has just stepped up for the towncars in the 305  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Real Nice...But Beware there's ANother Towncar Out there Looking like yours


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 3 2007, 04:29 PM~7612029
> *Looking Real Nice...But Beware there's ANother Towncar Out there Looking like yours
> *


this sint mine..my boys...which one are u talking bout??is it out or coming out???


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 3 2007, 04:47 PM~7612110
> *this sint mine..my boys...which one are u talking bout??is it out or coming out???
> *


O shit my bad...Yea ur Boys SHit...I know you got that Caddy....Yea its been out...Here are some Pics...

Before it was kandy tangerine on 24" Bellagios All orange with the UM Flags





































Then he Put the 26's on there










Then he Sprayed it Kandy Teal...26's DUB Creams....Teal Everything with the Marlins Flags LoL :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 3 2007, 03:07 PM~7611635
> *the gucci lincoln make over..the game has just stepped up for the towncars in the 305  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real clean


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 3 2007, 05:06 PM~7612208
> *O shit my bad...Yea ur Boys SHit...I know you got that Caddy....Yea its been out...Here are some Pics...
> 
> Before it was kandy tangerine on 24" Bellagios All orange with the UM Flags
> ...


oh yeah i remember that one when it was orange...i heard a rumor he wrecked that car


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 3 2007, 06:06 PM~7612208
> *O shit my bad...Yea ur Boys SHit...I know you got that Caddy....Yea its been out...Here are some Pics...
> 
> Before it was kandy tangerine on 24" Bellagios All orange with the UM Flags
> ...


   :wow: DAMN...I REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS ON 4'S TANGERINE...DAMN THAT ***** MUST HAVE BREAD 2 BE DOIN ALL THAT SHYT LOLZ


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 3 2007, 03:29 PM~7610526
> *Lfmao yup...My Dawg is waiting for the Title for it :0
> *



yo those rides have been there when i first got my bubble...shit i should pass by and see if he wanna sell any....yo does he even start em?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

So this is how you hialeah boys do it


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHBLdBAEA5A


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Apr 3 2007, 11:10 AM~7609986
> *a lil sumthing thats gonna get spanked by them blackboiz!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam that town car is lookin sick as fuck...one time for everyone that went to tampa,i heard it was a good show...hope to see everyone at dub...thats going to me day view...but shhhh dont tell no one...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 3 2007, 06:30 PM~7612635
> *So this is how you hialeah boys do it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHBLdBAEA5A
> *


wtf


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hahahaha this shit is funny

snoop dogg on bill oreilly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwmC-6hzLpk


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 3 2007, 09:30 PM~7612635
> *So this is how you hialeah boys do it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHBLdBAEA5A
> *


one word, RITALIN.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 3 2007, 08:46 PM~7613804
> *hahahaha this shit is funny
> 
> snoop dogg on bill oreilly
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and all though im not a ricer... god dam hondas never die

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyAwFw0eXwE


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 4 2007, 12:00 AM~7613917
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and all though im not a ricer... god dam hondas never die
> ...


these people! wtf were they talkin????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Apr 3 2007, 09:17 PM~7614044
> *these people! wtf were they talkin????
> *


who cares what theyre saying, how about a random banana in your exhaust ports? lol


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

***********y00o HIT EM UP whats good wit that vert g body*********


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 3 2007, 05:38 PM~7612348
> *    :wow: DAMN...I REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS ON 4'S TANGERINE...DAMN THAT ***** MUST HAVE BREAD 2 BE DOIN ALL THAT SHYT LOLZ
> *


Lmao...That aint shit...Check this out...He bought His Girlfriend a Jaguar...Sent it to get Sprayed kandy brandywine...And Put 22's On it....

Here go his ladies car right here..... :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Apr 3 2007, 10:13 PM~7614393
> ************y00o HIT EM UP whats good wit that vert g body*********
> *


Ill keep everyone updated


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok how about this Guy....

Kandy Gold LS Box..WEt Wet WEt.....Everyone Knows in Dade you gotta have an LS....If anyone seen this Box is Person know how Serious it is...Sitting right on the Rims...Thats the way it should be...
24" DUB Bellagios...RUnning Motor...Fast :0 :0 




























Well his Lady Drives a Bug on 22's...With the Same kandy Gold :0 










That aint shit though....Check out His Daily Driver....Escalade on 26's GFG (Anyone knows rims knows that GFG's are $$$)...RIms & Car Sprayed the Same matching Wet Kandy Gold :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 4 2007, 12:16 AM~7614779
> *Ok how about this Guy....
> 
> Kandy Gold LS Box..WEt Wet WEt.....Everyone Knows in Dade you gotta have an LS....If anyone seen this Box is Person  know how Serious it is...Sitting right on the Rims...Thats the way it should be...
> ...


damn that ***** eatin gooooood


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 3 2007, 08:46 PM~7613804
> *hahahaha this shit is funny
> 
> snoop dogg on bill oreilly
> ...


Yo dat schit is funny as hell :biggrin: LMAO


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

were at it again but this year with more categories....

Iglesia Pregoneros de Justicia 
2nd Annual Streets Of Gold Car Show 

Food, Drinks, Live music and fun... 

Free food for those who register there car or bike 

$10 registration 
Club discounts available for more than 6 members. 

May 12, 2007 
Saturday 

registration: 3:00p.m. - 5:20p.m. 
Show Hours 5:30p.m. - 10:00p.m. 

For Registration or vending info please call: 305-968-2659 or 305 384-8232 

Location 
Pregoneros De Justicia 
860 S.E. 12th Street 
Hialeah, Fl 33010 
(One block of Okeechobee Rd and Lejeune Rd)


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the categories......

Lowrider (Domestic cars on 13” and 14” wire wheels) 
Mild- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 
Full- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 

Luxury: 
Mild- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 
Full- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 

Import: 
Mild- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 
Full- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 

Full Size Truck/ SUV: 
Mild- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 
Full- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 

Mini Truck/ CUV: 
Mild- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 
Full- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 

Lowrider Bike: 
Mild- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 
Full- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd 

Hop: 
1st, 2nd, and 3rd 

Motorcycle: 
1st, 2nd, and 3rd 

Special Interest: 
1st place only 

Special Awards: 
Best Suspension Setup 
Best Audio/Video 
Best Graphics 
Best Paint 
Best Interior 

Best Of Show Awards: 
Best Lowrider 
Best Sport Compact 
Best Lifted Car 
Best of Show 
Best Club


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the way we are giving best club is not quantity!!!! its Quality.....
min of 4 cars... were giving the award to the club that repps there club the best in the quality of the cars.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 3 2007, 10:26 PM~7614500
> *Lmao...That aint shit...Check this out...He bought His Girlfriend a Jaguar...Sent it to get Sprayed kandy brandywine...And Put 22's On it....
> 
> Here go his ladies car right here..... :0
> ...



are those jaguar stocks? 

i seen 1 like this at the gym that i go to same rims & everything

i seen a few wit those rims


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: 

last week the hangout in hialeah was pretty good who's all going tonight ???


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 4 2007, 06:46 AM~7615608
> *are those jaguar stocks?
> 
> i seen 1 like this at the gym that i go to same rims & everything
> ...


Nah no where near stocks...them 22's


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2007, 09:02 AM~7615938
> *:uh:
> 
> last week the hangout in hialeah was pretty good who's all going tonight ???
> *


i'll b out there. hopefully dat fuckin caprice on stocks won't sho up n start burnin out n fuckin up r hangout...


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 4 2007, 09:57 AM~7616302
> *i'll b out there. hopefully dat fuckin caprice on stocks won't sho up n start burnin out n fuckin up r hangout...
> *


were in hialeah


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2007, 11:02 AM~7615938
> *:uh:
> 
> last week the hangout in hialeah was pretty good who's all going tonight ???
> *


was that a hangout a selfish person like you only knew about? :biggrin:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah i'll be there 2nite same as always lol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Miami Fest!!!! I need your Help... :uh: 

My Dawg needs a Drivers Fender, Both Front & Back Drivers Side Doors, Headlights, Corner Lights, & them Vinyl Pieces that go on the top for the doors for a 1990 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham

:uh: 























































:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 4 2007, 09:49 AM~7616682
> *was that a hangout a selfish person like you only knew about? :biggrin:
> *


i told P about it earlier see if ya'll boyz go out there fool :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 4 2007, 08:57 AM~7616302
> *i'll b out there. hopefully dat fuckin caprice on stocks won't sho up n start burnin out n fuckin up r hangout...
> *


somebody should really tell that homeboy with that CAPALA that burning out is not as cool as he thinks it is


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 4 2007, 08:57 AM~7616302
> *i'll b out there. hopefully dat fuckin caprice on stocks won't sho up n start burnin out n fuckin up r hangout...
> *


SOMEBODY WILL BE OUT THERE BURN'IN OUT, LIKE ALWAYS. THEY NEED TO GROW UP.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

take some drywall screws....thatll shut them up....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Apr 4 2007, 01:10 PM~7618047
> *SOMEBODY WILL BE OUT THERE BURN'IN OUT, LIKE ALWAYS. THEY NEED TO GROW UP.
> *


last week was pretty good the cops even rode right threw the hangout and didn't say anything


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

this is the flyer for the show


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

72 SPOKE 14x7 STANDARD DAYTONS FOR SALE, WITH 3 KO'S IN PIC, NO TIRES

MAKE OFFER


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 3 2007, 12:12 AM~7607560
> *Changed ur name???
> *


Yo "Dron" thanks for the tip i was able to change my name too


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Apr 4 2007, 06:19 PM~7619356
> *72 SPOKE 14x7 STANDARD DAYTONS FOR SALE, WITH 3 KO'S IN PIC, NO TIRES
> 
> MAKE OFFER
> ...



any pics of the stamps or serial number ?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

for sale!
2 premier 12's
pioneer amp
kenwood kdc 205 deface cd player

$200
pm me for more info.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2007, 09:02 AM~7615938
> *:uh:
> 
> last week the hangout in hialeah was pretty good who's all going tonight ???
> *


the big R.O will be out there


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 4 2007, 08:46 AM~7615608
> *are those jaguar stocks?
> 
> i seen 1 like this at the gym that i go to same rims & everything
> ...


 :0 cmonnnnn


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 4 2007, 07:39 PM~7619504
> *any pics of the stamps or serial number ?
> *


dayton is the only 72s that exist so that pik should answer ur question


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

still got the caddy

2500 no setup with rims and extra rims, 2 are dented(will be painted 2 match b4 i sell)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, *hiaballa*, marquison14zz

:0 :wave:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: marquison14zz, *hiaballa*

Wuz up *****


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 4 2007, 07:33 PM~7619460
> *Yo "Dron" thanks for the tip i was able to change my name too
> *


:thumbsup:, better name. what did that last name mean? slosbergos ?




> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 4 2007, 07:43 PM~7619551
> *for sale!
> 2 premier 12's
> pioneer amp
> ...


damn homie, if u had posted that a day earlier, it would of already been sold. good luck wit the sale tho, should sell quik.


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Apr 4 2007, 09:19 PM~7621360
> *ttt
> *


cabron


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

lets clear this bitch done deal ....................NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 4 2007, 11:14 PM~7622010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Work


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

btw take a look at the green skulls on that trunk,


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up charcoal lol .........................


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 5 2007, 02:24 AM~7622051
> *btw take a look at the green skulls on that trunk,
> *


thats the 1st thing i noticed,looks bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 4 2007, 11:14 PM~7622010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AZZZ WORK


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 5 2007, 02:14 AM~7622010
> *
> lets clear this bitch done deal ....................NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Ay Mo these haters aint ready for your shit homie....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice work mo...shit is lookin real fuckin nice...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE FUCKIN WORK ~RoLl1NReGaL~


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2007, 07:18 PM~7620587
> *:thumbsup:, better name. what did that last name mean? slosbergos ?
> damn homie, if u had posted that a day earlier, it would of already been sold. good luck wit the sale tho, should sell quik.
> *


my whole name Stephen Slosbergas so i got sslosbergas i know its a wierd last name dont ask lol but im 100% cuban


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 4 2007, 11:14 PM~7622010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real clean keep up the good work


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 5 2007, 09:59 AM~7623951
> *my whole name Stephen Slosbergas so i got sslosbergas    i know its a wierd last name dont ask lol but im 100% cuban
> *


stop lying you know you german lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol ttt


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 5 2007, 02:18 PM~7624485
> *stop lying you know you german lol
> *


like hitler in a 59 lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 5 2007, 11:18 AM~7624485
> *stop lying you know you german lol
> *


hahahahah u wish maybe some one centurys ago who knows


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Who is going to the Last Laff picnic this sunday too bad they only want cars on 13s and 14s "lowriders" i guess im probly not going


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 5 2007, 02:14 PM~7625503
> *Who is going to the Last Laff picnic this sunday too bad they only want cars on 13s and 14s "lowriders" i guess im probly not going
> *


fuck it, you exempt, how many 59's you see driving around, on 13's or 24's :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 5 2007, 02:15 PM~7625514
> *fuck it, you exempt, how many 59's you see driving around, on 13's or 24's  :0
> *


not to many.. 24s havent come in yet im still on 22s lets see, i might go out there it all depends


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i remember seing that it says lowriders only but if u look at the bottom of the flyer it says "all car clubs welcome" im guessing that means everyone? lol regardless i think everyone lowrider or not is gonna go and theyre just gonna film the lowriders


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 5 2007, 03:22 PM~7625909
> *i remember seing that it says lowriders only but if u look at the bottom of the flyer it says "all car clubs welcome" im guessing that means everyone? lol regardless i think everyone lowrider or not is gonna go and theyre just gonna film the lowriders
> *


lets be real...if they want lows only they gonna get 10 cars if they are lucky....most of these ni99az with lows dont take their shit out cuz they think they 2 good...then most of the other clubs that have lows have big rim cars in their club to so they wont go if their homies dont go...so they might as well just say every-1 is wlecome and jsut film what they want to film


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 know of any pitbull puppies for sale....good price and parents with a very good temperment..pm me thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)

whats up everyone this is "lows" main president of last laff car club, i just wanted to let everyone know who is woundering and asking around about the video shot this sunday, just to keep everyone aware its not a picnic, its not a show its simply a hangout for all and everyone, i did this becuase everyone keeps asking me to put another "hangout" for lowriders only and so i did! we all know that the lowrider show has passd from miami and tampa and we all saw those lowriders out there, so all those lowriders we all saw out there cant make it?? i just want to say that everyone is welcome to come but i will only be filming this time the lowriders for this event, all you "big rimers" your day is coming soon for the camera,im still getting things str8 for that day, i am doing all of this for all the real riders and true lowriders who want 2 lowride again but it seems like every lowrider out here in miami only comes out for "shows" or special events?what ever happen to the "streets"? it seems that not everyone wants to suppor the lowrider comunity and come out, but its all good i can understand that. im just trying to make miami like it useto be before all this "tradition" became all "competition" having a good time and just kicking back on a sunday afternoon. so all who want to come out do so and those who do not then dont, thanks 2 everyone that shows the love and support!! miami isnt the way it use to be with the car scene anymore...no wounder we barly have any events or shows out here.

-lows
last laff car club ceo


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lows305_@Apr 5 2007, 05:20 PM~7626535
> *whats up everyone this is "lows" main president of last laff car club, i just wanted to let everyone know who is woundering and asking around about the video shot this sunday, just to keep everyone aware its not a picnic, its not a show its simply a hangout for all and everyone, i did this becuase everyone keeps asking me to put another "hangout" for lowriders only and so i did! we all know that the lowrider show has passd from miami and tampa and we all saw those lowriders out there, so all those lowriders we all saw out there cant make it?? i just want to say that everyone is welcome to come but i will only be filming  this time the lowriders for this event, all you "big rimers" your day is coming soon for the camera,im still getting things str8 for that day, i am doing all of this for all the real riders and true lowriders who want 2 lowride again but it seems like every lowrider  out here in miami only comes out for "shows" or special events?what ever happen to the "streets"? it seems that not everyone wants to suppor the lowrider comunity and come out, but its all good i can understand that. im just trying to make miami like it useto be before all this "tradition" became all "competition" having a good time and just kicking back on a sunday afternoon. so all who want to come out do so and those who do not then dont, thanks 2 everyone that shows the love and support!! miami isnt the way it use to be with the car scene anymore...no wounder we barly have any events or shows out here.
> 
> -lows
> ...



i hope u get a good turnout on sunday...hopefully these ni99az bring their shit out....


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lows305_@Apr 5 2007, 05:20 PM~7626535
> *whats up everyone this is "lows" main president of last laff car club, i just wanted to let everyone know who is woundering and asking around about the video shot this sunday, just to keep everyone aware its not a picnic, its not a show its simply a hangout for all and everyone, i did this becuase everyone keeps asking me to put another "hangout" for lowriders only and so i did! we all know that the lowrider show has passd from miami and tampa and we all saw those lowriders out there, so all those lowriders we all saw out there cant make it?? i just want to say that everyone is welcome to come but i will only be filming  this time the lowriders for this event, all you "big rimers" your day is coming soon for the camera,im still getting things str8 for that day, i am doing all of this for all the real riders and true lowriders who want 2 lowride again but it seems like every lowrider  out here in miami only comes out for "shows" or special events?what ever happen to the "streets"? it seems that not everyone wants to suppor the lowrider comunity and come out, but its all good i can understand that. im just trying to make miami like it useto be before all this "tradition" became all "competition" having a good time and just kicking back on a sunday afternoon. so all who want to come out do so and those who do not then dont, thanks 2 everyone that shows the love and support!! miami isnt the way it use to be with the car scene anymore...no wounder we barly have any events or shows out here.
> 
> -lows
> ...


blvd aces will be there :tears:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

wut time is it going to be ?^^^^


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lows305_@Apr 5 2007, 05:20 PM~7626535
> *whats up everyone this is "lows" main president of last laff car club, i just wanted to let everyone know who is woundering and asking around about the video shot this sunday, just to keep everyone aware its not a picnic, its not a show its simply a hangout for all and everyone, i did this becuase everyone keeps asking me to put another "hangout" for lowriders only and so i did! we all know that the lowrider show has passd from miami and tampa and we all saw those lowriders out there, so all those lowriders we all saw out there cant make it?? i just want to say that everyone is welcome to come but i will only be filming  this time the lowriders for this event, all you "big rimers" your day is coming soon for the camera,im still getting things str8 for that day, i am doing all of this for all the real riders and true lowriders who want 2 lowride again but it seems like every lowrider  out here in miami only comes out for "shows" or special events?what ever happen to the "streets"? it seems that not everyone wants to suppor the lowrider comunity and come out, but its all good i can understand that. im just trying to make miami like it useto be before all this "tradition" became all "competition" having a good time and just kicking back on a sunday afternoon. so all who want to come out do so and those who do not then dont, thanks 2 everyone that shows the love and support!! miami isnt the way it use to be with the car scene anymore...no wounder we barly have any events or shows out here.
> 
> -lows
> ...


so i guess if everything goes rite ill be there


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

25th STREET will be there!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got the fleet willing to sell with or with out hydros with or without system let me know Triple Black 95


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 5 2007, 08:04 PM~7627190
> *25th STREET  will be there!!
> *



2x


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 5 2007, 10:05 PM~7627197
> *Still got the fleet willing to sell with or with out hydros with or without system let me know Triple Black 95
> 
> 
> ...


take out the juice and system and trade me for mines,just use ur setup on mine :biggrin:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

stillllll got it! HOLLA!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lows305_@Apr 5 2007, 05:20 PM~7626535
> *whats up everyone this is "lows" main president of last laff car club, i just wanted to let everyone know who is woundering and asking around about the video shot this sunday, just to keep everyone aware its not a picnic, its not a show its simply a hangout for all and everyone, i did this becuase everyone keeps asking me to put another "hangout" for lowriders only and so i did! we all know that the lowrider show has passd from miami and tampa and we all saw those lowriders out there, so all those lowriders we all saw out there cant make it?? i just want to say that everyone is welcome to come but i will only be filming  this time the lowriders for this event, all you "big rimers" your day is coming soon for the camera,im still getting things str8 for that day, i am doing all of this for all the real riders and true lowriders who want 2 lowride again but it seems like every lowrider  out here in miami only comes out for "shows" or special events?what ever happen to the "streets"? it seems that not everyone wants to suppor the lowrider comunity and come out, but its all good i can understand that. im just trying to make miami like it useto be before all this "tradition" became all "competition" having a good time and just kicking back on a sunday afternoon. so all who want to come out do so and those who do not then dont, thanks 2 everyone that shows the love and support!! miami isnt the way it use to be with the car scene anymore...no wounder we barly have any events or shows out here.
> 
> -lows
> ...


yo what time will it be homie?


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)

the time is from noon and on


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

anyone going to the NOPI show at the Dolphin stadium?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 5 2007, 07:12 PM~7626199
> *any-1 know of any pitbull puppies for sale....good price and parents with a very good temperment..pm me thanks
> *




PM sent


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 5 2007, 09:04 PM~7627190
> *25th STREET  will be there!!
> *



what time are yall meetin up to ride down there? maybe i'll tag along :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE 1976 monte carlo chromed out 400, brand new 14" rims and tires , factory swivel captain chairs solid body posi rear dual exhaust new radio.....

PM ME IF INTERESTED 









[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 5 2007, 07:05 PM~7627197
> *Still got the fleet willing to sell with or with out hydros with or without system let me know Triple Black 95
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU REALLY WANT TO SELL IT THAT BAD ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS PUT A FOR SALE PRICE ON THE CAR LIKE AROUND 5 OR 6GS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. I KNOW YOU HAVE ALOT MORE IN THE CAR BUT IN REALITY LOWRIDERS AREN'T THE BEST INVESTMENTS


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

For sale:

20" in excellent condtion...5 lug universal pattern....has chunky tires for small suv...still have good thread on them...650 o.b.o. pm me if interested


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Apr 6 2007, 08:24 AM~7630091
> *what time are yall meetin up to ride down there? maybe i'll tag along  :biggrin:
> *


around 1 or 2 at the shop.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 6 2007, 09:37 AM~7631056
> *IF YOU REALLY WANT TO SELL IT THAT BAD ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS PUT A FOR SALE PRICE ON THE CAR LIKE AROUND 5 OR 6GS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. I KNOW YOU HAVE ALOT MORE IN THE CAR BUT IN REALITY LOWRIDERS AREN'T THE BEST INVESTMENTS
> *


let see sum offers ill let it go with our without hydros with out without bass


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

another random pic of my fleetwood today


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

A couple of pics of my grandfathers 1959 galaxie pretty soon he is going to paint it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

This is the 1982 El Camino my grand father is selling it has a brandnew 350 tranny and carb it has a v6 that was recently repaired the car has a hood scoop and scoops on the side the whole tail gate is shaved the car is clean as hell he wants 4k obo


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam Today "Vierne Santo" sucks man everything is closed


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 6 2007, 03:01 PM~7631947
> *Dam Today "Vierne Santo" sucks man everything is closed
> *


damn thanx for tellin me i woulda ate sum damn meat


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does anyone have the number for a good pinstriper maybe Read or who ever that can pin stripe good


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i know of some dude that does sick pinstripes, he did it on my bois truck his jet ski and my otha bois car.....SICK SHIT!!! his name is clay...let me try 2 get his #


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 6 2007, 12:38 PM~7632224
> *i know of some dude that does sick pinstripes, he did it on my bois truck his jet ski and my otha bois car.....SICK SHIT!!! his name is clay...let me try 2 get his #
> *


yes it clay in is #954 793 8852


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i donno if hes the best but his shit is sick....better than alot of shit i've seen


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 6 2007, 12:10 PM~7631994
> *Does anyone have the number for a good pinstriper maybe Read or who  ever that can pin stripe good
> *


here is reeds #1-954-839-0949

both clay and reed are very good...they both have different styles....reed has more of the ol school look....and there is a big price difference to


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

iight who would you sat is cheaper


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

remeber...."cheap aint good" and "good aint cheap"


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Just called up Reed he going to do the Display board for me


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 6 2007, 02:19 PM~7632791
> *iight who would you sat is cheaper
> *


dont go for cheaper ...go for the style u like..... clay has more of a modern look...straighter, skinnier lines and reed has the ol school look with curves and circles, lines are a lil thicker. the striping i had on my cadi were done by reed


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

mo can pinstripe. check the websyt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 6 2007, 12:55 PM~7631910
> *This is the 1982 El Camino my grand father is selling it has a brandnew 350 tranny and carb it has a v6 that was recently repaired the car has a hood scoop and scoops on the side the whole tail gate is shaved the car is clean as hell he wants 4k obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: FUCKIN PROPS MAN


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

shytz wet no buff yet......... let them haters hate an let them players play


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 6 2007, 06:05 PM~7634022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tangelo Pearl??? Tight Work


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 6 2007, 05:29 PM~7633821
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: FUCKIN PROPS MAN
> *


thanks


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 6 2007, 03:00 PM~7633001
> *dont go for cheaper ...go for the style u like..... clay has more of a modern look...straighter, skinnier lines and reed has the ol school look with curves and circles, lines are a lil thicker.  the striping i had on my cadi were done by reed
> *


ye i called uo reed already


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

de pinga el caso


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 6 2007, 09:55 PM~7634319
> *Tangelo Pearl??? Tight Work
> *


na its stock dodge fire engine red thanx bro


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> FOR SALE 1976 monte carlo chromed out 400, brand new 14" rims and tires , factory swivel captain chairs solid body posi rear dual exhaust new radio.....
> 
> PM ME IF INTERESTED


[/quote]

 how much?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Apr 6 2007, 08:24 AM~7630091
> *what time are yall meetin up to ride down there? maybe i'll tag along  :biggrin:
> *



@#$#@


sunday is easter i can't go..got family obligations. :angry:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

how much?
[/quote]

HOW MUCH 4 THE 76 MONTE AND WHAT DOES IT HAVE IN IT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> how much?


HOW MUCH 4 THE 76 MONTE AND WHAT DOES IT HAVE IN IT
[/quote]



> FOR SALE 1976 monte carlo chromed out 400, brand new 14" rims and tires , factory swivel captain chairs solid body posi rear dual exhaust new radio.....
> 
> PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Reed came over today and did some nice striping ill post pics tom wen i take sum.....WHO IS GOING TO FUDS TONIGHT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some new pics and she's still for sale 
QUOTE]























































[/QUOTE


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

jUST GOT HOME FROM FUDS REAL NICE TURN OUT JSUT THE FHP WERE BEING LITTLE BITCHES


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam Miami Fest has beem dead lately TTT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 6 2007, 09:37 AM~7631056
> *IF YOU REALLY WANT TO SELL IT THAT BAD ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS PUT A FOR SALE PRICE ON THE CAR LIKE AROUND 5 OR 6GS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. I KNOW YOU HAVE ALOT MORE IN THE CAR BUT IN REALITY LOWRIDERS AREN'T THE BEST INVESTMENTS
> *


no1 ever really gets what they want


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 8 2007, 06:32 AM~7642506
> *no1 ever really gets what they want
> *


i know but that sucks


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

REED came over yesturday and did some nics striping and here is a pic of my engine with all the Chrome on it :biggrin:
























































Here is the display board "The FOUR Door"
















:biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

let me know what you think


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i like that 59..shyt looks clean as fuck..and i love the pinstrippin...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

PINSTRIPE LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

nice pinstripe


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

jus got this done last night


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

nice pinstipe


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 8 2007, 10:08 AM~7643199
> *i like that 59..shyt looks clean as fuck..and i love the pinstrippin...
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

the 59 is looking tight stephen!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 8 2007, 12:43 PM~7643979
> *the 59 is looking tight stephen!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NICE DOGG HOPEFULLY IF EVERYTHING GOES THE WAY IT SHOULD YOUR 59 WILL LOOK EVEN NICER BY THE END OF THIS WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 8 2007, 10:09 AM~7642948
> *REED came over yesturday and did some nics striping and here is a pic of my engine with all the Chrome on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice...............that fan shroud looks real good.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 8 2007, 10:09 AM~7642948
> *REED came over yesturday and did some nics striping and here is a pic of my engine with all the Chrome on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 8 2007, 01:10 PM~7644118
> *Real nice...............that fan shroud looks real good.
> *


lol wonder y


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

How was the Last Laff Video Shoot


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Tight work on the striping homie............engine looks good to . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 8 2007, 11:01 AM~7643436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see Butter try'n to come up....wuz good Mo..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

the rest of da pics ........


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

MO! MO MONEY MO MONEYMO MONEY MO MONEYMO MONEY
LOL
WAT IT DO MO


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut it dewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 9 2007, 12:29 AM~7647054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut kinda brush u using?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

mack 0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 8 2007, 11:14 PM~7647386
> *mack 0
> *


wuz up dawg???


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 9 2007, 01:33 AM~7647523
> *wuz up dawg???
> *


wut up ***** wen we paintin dat vic lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 8 2007, 11:41 PM~7647573
> *wut up ***** wen we paintin dat vic lol
> *



dawg soon...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Here is a Lil Tease of the Update I got for the Miami Fest Tommorow...


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 9 2007, 03:44 AM~7648064
> *Here is a Lil Tease of the Update I got for the Miami Fest Tommorow...
> 
> 
> ...


MCchopping!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

EXCLUSIVE KUTTY!!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Cutty Looks CLean


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 4 2007, 04:28 PM~7618639
> *this is the flyer for the show
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody down to go.....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Pics Coming in 
5
4
3
.......


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Lets Get It


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

My Dawg Tony's Clean LS Box Chevy...Got some Run...Not Done...Nice Lil Street Car



















That Kandy Gold Escalade out of Dade County on 26" GFG's.....Also Owns the Matching LS Box on Bellagios...Plus His Lady Has a Matching Gold Beetle on 22's....Tight Work





























2 Door Box on 24" All Gold Daytons...





































Tangerine 2 Door on 26's










Clean Monte & 300


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

FWD Impala on 24's...










Kandy Fade Tahoe on 26's...DUB creams




























Monte on 4's



















Education First Hoes......










Clean...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Some Verts..



















Magnum...










Clean










** 2 Door Box 24" All Gold Daytons **




























*** "The Cutlass Massacre"....(I dont know about all that) Vert Cutlass.....Mural....26" Asantis...





































Tahoe on 26" bellagios


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Lets Get It



















Another Cutlass in the Game














































Super Serious Cutlass Vert Staggered ***


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Cutlass 26" Esinems


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

More Shit........


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Kandy 7 Series & S550


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Here We Go Again!!!














































* Kandy Tangerine Cutlass on 26" DUB Esinems *


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

1971 Kandy Pink Donk...Sitting Low on 26's....RUnning....One of My Favorite Donks...This Bitch Sits Perfect!!!.......


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Serious Kandy 73 Donk on 26's....Another Nice one.....



















Kandy Lime Green 2 Door Box on 26" DUB Jokers...WET...Chrome Front...454 Big Block


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 6 2007, 08:05 PM~7634022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good work on my tonneau cover Mo!!!!!!!! 

Oh yeah n tight pin striping on Fat boys truck


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice pics hit em up post dem bitches in th e best paint fest man them are some clean wet azz whips from mia fo show


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

1991 Chevy Caprice 305 5.0 liter V8 218k miles (mostly highway)

New or recently replaced parts:

White with gray cloth interior (decent but needs shampoo/cleaning)

700R4 transmission, fuel pump, fuel filter, tires 205/75/15, brake pads, battery, distributor w/module, upper and lower radiator hoses, thermostat, cap and rotor, ignition wires, spark plugs, pcm, wiper blades, headlights, serp. belt, water pump, iac sensor. (completely serviced); oil man driven

The Bad: Recently hit on the driver side rear door (minor), headliner falling (minor), door panel needs some attention but I will fix before it sells, heads have minor blow by (typical), motor DOES NOT CONSUME OIL! No knocks, motor runs good.

Shift very strong, runs smooth, rides like a cadillac, could use some paint and body, the only rust is the rain drains in the trunk (typical).

$1200 firm or trade for a box chevy (2 or 4 door)

any pic requests or info PM me


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Clean as fuck cars u got there Hit em up Does anyone have pics of the Last Laff picnic


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

4 rims. 3 tires, 2 of them new. one rim has a little curb check. all 4 rims are in the same condition as this one, the kandy on the lip is chiped. the chrome under is still good so it can be cleaned off, or repainted.

best offer takes em


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

how much are u looking to get do any of them leak air


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 9 2007, 05:32 PM~7651462
> *how much are u looking to get do any of them leak air
> *


1 rim has a small leak, but all the tires got innertubes so its not a prob. and best offer. i dont have no set price, cuz theyve been sitting in a warehouse for a year and i got no use for em as of now.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 9 2007, 03:47 PM~7652134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice any more pics


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 9 2007, 03:47 PM~7652134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Danny dont do it to them ....nah Homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 9 2007, 11:56 AM~7650022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



When I post pictures I get this also ..............anyone know why or how to fix?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HIT EM UP 

THE PICZ ANT SHOWIN UP FOR SOME REASON???


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

```
[url=http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b338/danielrosario/?action=view&current=P1010024.flv][img]http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b338/danielrosario/th_P1010024.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DIMELO PUNTILLA :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 9 2007, 07:56 PM~7653510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry that real what it looks like when its wiped down. lol THE VIDEO ABOVE IS OLD BTW SO W/E ENJOY GBODY PEOPLE.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

something new comming out :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Apr 9 2007, 08:25 PM~7653760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame. single or double?


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

whats up mia any picnics or shows coming up down there soon ?????????????


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Apr 9 2007, 10:03 PM~7654107
> *whats up mia any picnics or shows coming up down there soon ?????????????
> *



yeah may 12....... look at the flyer on page 612


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 9 2007, 08:12 PM~7654198
> *yeah may 12.......  look at the flyer on page 612
> *


thanxz homie ill have it on my calender, what to go down south and reprecent i know yall be having some bad ass rides homies :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Apr 9 2007, 07:24 PM~7653753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paparatzi :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 9 2007, 12:48 PM~7649962
> *
> Cutlass 26" Esinems
> 
> ...



watched this cutty go from rags to riches drive by it everyday in pompano.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 10 2007, 10:54 AM~7657319
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WASSA?! DAMN NICE CATCH!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 9 2007, 06:47 PM~7652134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u couldnt resist huh ***** lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 10 2007, 12:28 PM~7657572
> *HEY WASSA?! DAMN NICE CATCH!!
> *



yea it was a decent catch we missed a couple of fish though


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 10 2007, 01:45 PM~7658204
> *u couldnt resist huh ***** lol
> *



of course he couldnt resist....AY DANNY WUZUP ****** I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA PASS BY MY CRIB ******!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

danny always got somethin goin on lol and me im always last to find out! lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 10 2007, 11:49 AM~7658233
> *of course he couldnt resist....AY DANNY WUZUP ****** I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA PASS BY MY CRIB ******!!
> *



nigah ma bad, my brother couldnt come through with the truck. i should have called you tho. ma bad. anyways from the looks of that catch it looks like you were out late. imma holla at you later this week am handling a bunch of shit right now.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

DAm theres some real clean rides coming out in miami


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

If anyone needs i got a Pioneer indash 75 series with tv turner and all that stuff with a reciept and box for sell 600 obo by the way the indash cost like 2k not to long ago no scatches or anything


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 9 2007, 08:01 PM~7654088
> *nice frame. single or double?
> *


single


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Apr 9 2007, 09:25 PM~7653760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Apr 9 2007, 10:25 PM~7653760
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 

who painted it? chicho?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i got a 13inch rim for a cont. kit cuz it leaks air and a brand new tire of a 13 inch rim still got the hairs on it hightest offer takes it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Who in miami is good making fiberglass enclousers like this one i want to make one in the 59


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:33 PM~7660090
> *:0  :0
> 
> who painted it? chicho?
> *


no R&D


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUP DE BEAR*, 87blazer, Impressive_regal :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:wave: to you too manny


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

nobody knows wut we doin on da low low haha


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 10 2007, 02:35 PM~7658549
> *nigah ma bad, my brother couldnt come through with the truck. i should have called  you tho. ma  bad. anyways from the looks of that catch it looks like you were out late. imma holla at you later this week am handling a bunch of shit right now.
> *



nah its cool homie i know how that shit is...let me know like a day in advance so i know when 2 be at my house...yea i got home late from the keys that day but i ate good that night


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

LOW LYFE COMING OUT EVEN HARDER! 30'' S FOR THE HUMMER. 
SOON TO HIT THE STREETS OF HOMESTEAD, NARANJA, LEISURE CITY, FLORIDA CITY, GOULDS, PERRINE, AND ALL THE 305, 954. CHINGAO ALL FLORIDA! 
<img src=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/7079/stp61460jp2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/4643/stp61463tr5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9586/stp61465jw3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/6196/stp61468zp4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8528/stp61469zg9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/4927/stp61470ht1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

YO ANY1 GOT HOOK UPS ON NEXTEL. I NEED 2 SEE IF ANY1 CAN HOOK IT UP WIT A I 880 DALE PM ME IF POSSIBLE. THX


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 10 2007, 05:18 PM~7661281
> *LOW LYFE COMING OUT EVEN HARDER! 30'' S FOR THE HUMMER.
> SOON TO HIT THE STREETS OF HOMESTEAD, NARANJA, LEISURE CITY, FLORIDA CITY, GOULDS, PERRINE, AND ALL THE 305, 954. CHINGAO ALL FLORIDA!
> <img src=\'http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/7079/stp61460jp2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


tight work loving them 30s but 32s are comming out if there not already out


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 10 2007, 08:57 PM~7661513
> *tight work loving them 30s but 32s are comming out if there not already out
> *


MIGHT TAKE US A LIL WHILE TO GET EM. BUT WELL HAVE THEM TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 10 2007, 06:11 PM~7661645
> *MIGHT TAKE US A LIL WHILE TO GET EM. BUT WELL HAVE THEM TOO! :biggrin:
> *


str8 str8


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

low lyfe always coming out with something bigger n better


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 10 2007, 10:23 PM~7662296
> * low lyfe always coming out with something bigger n better
> *


everytime


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT For Mia


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 10 2007, 05:57 PM~7661513
> *tight work loving them 30s but 32s are comming out if there not already out
> *


a little late on the 30's bra!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 11 2007, 07:26 AM~7665575
> *a little late on the 30's bra!
> *


sum-1 always gotta talk shit and hate...look at the crest in the middle of them 30'z...asanti...not no bullshit rent n roll 30's..... 30'z might have been out for a minute but not that many people rollin them cuz they pockets not deep enoiugh


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

nice come up on the 30s, but in case you all havnt seen it heres garfield box from elegance spinning clear 30s oh and the caddy on 8's is comming out again on bigger feet.... you'll see that one soon....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the big rim race on layitlow


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 11 2007, 07:26 AM~7665575
> *a little late on the 30's bra!
> *


i guess we'll see you at the miami DUB show on 32'S OR BIGGER  

http://www.dubmagazine.com/dubshow/miami.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

You gotta expect it homie's its fucking Miami SOMEONE ALWAYS GOTTA RUN THERE LIP...ANYWHO I GIVE PROPS TO ANYONE ON THEM RIMS U GOTTA HAVE DEEP ASS POCKETS FOR THEM SHIT WETHER THERE ASANTIS OR THEM CLEAR WHEELS...SHIT LOOKS GOOD AND COST MONEY PROPS TO YALL BOYS DOIN YOUR THINGS....LET THE HATERS HATE AND THE BALLERS BALL


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Apr 11 2007, 09:16 AM~7665806
> *
> 
> *


Damn Neph is a fool skirtin those expensive ass tires...
Then again I guess he can do that.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 11 2007, 01:25 PM~7666747
> *Damn Neph is a fool skirtin those expensive ass tires...
> Then again I guess he can do that.
> *



dimelo acere esta perdio!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

any one notice miami fest has been drama free for a couple months :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

drama been happenin in wettest painters in miami lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

so now its a race on who gets what quicker?! lol thas so retarted...people should worry about them selfs and thats all


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 11 2007, 10:49 AM~7666942
> *drama been happenin in wettest painters in miami lol
> *


I stay outta there hno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x10...shit gets heated lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

gonna go check that miami pinters havent been in there for a minute


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Apr 11 2007, 08:16 AM~7665806
> *nice come up on the 30s, but in case you all havnt seen it heres garfield box from elegance spinning clear 30s oh and the caddy on 8's is comming out again on bigger feet.... you'll see that one soon....
> 
> 
> *



X100 Coco told me what he was doing he is going to come out hard


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 10 2007, 03:26 PM~7660535
> *Who in miami is good making fiberglass enclousers like this one i want to make one in the 59
> 
> 
> ...


So nobody know of good fiberglassers it can be done at my house if they dont got a location as long as they know what they are doing cuz i know how to fiber glass but not that gooood to make a custom box


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

man, it aint that hard and ur gonna get taxed....try it out man, u'll take to it quick...


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 11 2007, 01:29 PM~7668288
> *man, it aint that hard and ur gonna get taxed....try it out man, u'll take to it quick...
> *


come and help me lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

BIG RIMS CAN CHEW ON MY NUTS. I DONT GIVE A FUK . THIS IS LAY IT LOW. NOT NO FUCKING VIDEO SHOOT FOR YOKAHAMA OR ASANTI . BAD ASS CARS BUT THIS IS LAYT IT LOW BRO.


----------



## Floridazfinest (Feb 3, 2007)

no hating but 30's should be on a car thats close worth to the vehicle, not on cars that cost less than the wheels. and to the peeps talkin shit about big rims. talk shit when you can afford at least the tires mofo. 10 stacks! ....plus the wheels.mmmm. YES keep riding on your tens. :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 11 2007, 05:18 PM~7669076
> *come and help me lol
> *


i would but i got my own project started lol


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

all i gotta say is props to the ****** riding big, doing big in miami, hialeah, all fucken 305 and all da bottoms riders. aint no time to see any hating. :biggrin: 
i say if you got it then ryde them! no trailer queens just rider kings!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 11 2007, 03:33 PM~7669184
> *all i gotta say is props to the ****** riding big, doing big in miami, hialeah, all fucken 305 and all da bottoms riders. aint no time to see any hating.  :biggrin:
> i say if you got it then ryde them! no trailer queens just rider kings!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 11 2007, 03:33 PM~7669183
> *i would but i got my own project started lol
> *


kk


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Floridazfinest_@Apr 11 2007, 03:28 PM~7669148
> *no hating but 30's should be on a car thats close worth to the vehicle, not on cars that cost less than the wheels. and to the peeps talkin shit about big rims. talk shit when you can afford at least the tires mofo. 10 stacks! ....plus the wheels.mmmm.  YES keep riding on your tens.  :biggrin:
> *


Fuk affording them big shits..Us ****** on 13's n 14's never gotta
worry bout our rims gettin played out or the next ***** having the bigger
rims..We keep it traditional


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 11 2007, 03:51 PM~7669303
> *Fuk affording them big shits..Us ****** on 13's n 14's never gotta
> worry bout our rims gettin played out or the next ***** having the bigger
> rims..We keep it traditional
> *


i like them 13s and 14s but dont hate on them big rims


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 11 2007, 03:53 PM~7669312
> *i like them 13s and 14s but dont hate on them big rims
> *


 I aint hating homie I like em too....But some ppl get out of hand with
there rims


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 11 2007, 03:56 PM~7669335
> *I aint hating homie I like em too....But some ppl get out of hand with
> there rims
> *


iight i got u im staying with them 24s lol


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

i dont think there was any hating involved, I have 14''s. WHAT I SAID IS IF SOMEONE HAS THE MONEY THEN BUY EM IF U LIKE EM. but if theres no cash. then.............


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

alright alright fuck all this talkn. lets hit the streets and ride :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 11 2007, 07:06 PM~7669758
> *alright alright fuck all this talkn. lets hit the streets and ride :biggrin:
> *


x2.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 11 2007, 05:51 PM~7669996
> *x2.
> *


x3


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2007, 09:14 AM~7666247
> *i guess we'll see you at the miami DUB show on 32'S OR BIGGER
> 
> http://www.dubmagazine.com/dubshow/miami.html
> *


 bigger!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 11 2007, 06:48 PM~7670441
> *bigger!
> *



:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

just a quick reminder.... ya fightin over 30's and 32's but at sema this year asanti came out with a 34"


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hey luxury shouldnt u be sleeping


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 11 2007, 10:47 PM~7671011
> *just a quick reminder.... ya fightin over 30's and 32's but at sema this year asanti came out with a 34"
> *


nice


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 11 2007, 08:56 PM~7671108
> *hey luxury shouldnt u be sleeping
> *


lolz funny guy .... what u been up 2...shouldnt u be at work! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i am......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ARE ANY OF YALL GOING TO NOPI???


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o new name..really original right


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TheVIOLATOR,* Luxury Roller*
WUTUH BITCH! :biggrin:, you got those things we talked about already...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Apr 12 2007, 08:21 AM~7673962
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TheVIOLATOR, Luxury Roller
> WUTUH BITCH! :biggrin:,  you got those things we talked about already...
> *


WUZUH HOE... YESSSUH I GOT THOSE THANGS WE TALKED ABOUT  ....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 11 2007, 07:47 PM~7671011
> *just a quick reminder.... ya fightin over 30's and 32's but at sema this year asanti came out with a 34"
> *


Yea but the tires arent DOT Approved yet......Plus those Rims where Just for that.....Sema


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 11 2007, 10:49 AM~7666942
> *drama been happenin in wettest painters in miami lol
> *


If people who spoke in that post kept it respectful there wouldnt be any drama :0 
TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN POSTIN PICS AND KEEPIN IT G AND DRAMA FREE BIG UPS TO YA :thumbsup: BUT TO YOU H8RS YALL KEEP YA NEGATIVE COMMENTS TO YA SELF IF YOU CANT GIVE RESPECT AND KEEP IT G THEN DONT SAY NOTHING AT ALL!! I POSTED THIS SO PEOPLE COULD GET RESPECT AND STACK CHEESE IN THEIR POCKET NOT TO START NO SCHIT TALKING AND MAKE ENEMIES. GIVE RESPECT WHERE ITS DUE IF NOT THEN KEEP YA NEGATIVE SCHIT TO YA SELF AND JUS LOOK AT DA PICS. :angry:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 12 2007, 11:46 AM~7674424
> *If people who spoke in that post kept it respectful there wouldnt be any drama  :0
> TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN POSTIN PICS AND KEEPIN IT G AND DRAMA FREE BIG UPS TO YA :thumbsup: BUT TO YOU H8RS YALL KEEP YA NEGATIVE COMMENTS TO YA SELF IF YOU CANT GIVE RESPECT AND KEEP IT G  THEN DONT SAY NOTHING AT ALL!! I POSTED THIS SO PEOPLE COULD GET RESPECT AND STACK CHEESE IN THEIR POCKET NOT TO START NO SCHIT TALKING AND MAKE ENEMIES. GIVE RESPECT WHERE ITS DUE IF NOT THEN KEEP YA NEGATIVE SCHIT TO YA SELF AND JUS LOOK AT DA PICS.  :angry:
> *


no comment on dat im tryin 2 be a good boy till miami 08 cant promise anythang after that haha


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

dis is a video i never got 2 post up when fat joe was on stage. n so u can see hoe deep up it was. 




also my boy is seelin english bull dogs. was just born yesterday and they have papers. sellin 4 $800... these r sum pics of them PM ME IF INTERESTED!!!...OR CALL 786-232-1984 ASK FOR RAY...



















THIS IS DA FATHER N ANOTHA PUPPY THEY HAD PREVIOUSLY ALSO 4 SELL N SELLIN 4 $450










DA PUP


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 12 2007, 11:00 AM~7675318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT For


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Apr 12 2007, 06:16 AM~7673682
> *=o new name..really original right
> *


thats str8 everyone is wit a new name now :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Props to Everyone that got there car in the lowrider magazine


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

New Price ILL let it go in 5K Ill TAke out Pumps leave it on stock(still has reinforced arches and diff) leave hids house grill headrest TRIPLE BLACK 95" I keep indash bass and hydros hit me up
















6300 wit Hydros
8300 Wit Everything Cars is super clean my dailly dreams awsome


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn, you are having a hard time selling that fleetwood bro...i think if you really want to get rid of it you should consider lowering your price a little...You can't always get back what you put in the car man.. thats what i had to do to sell my lincoln...just tryna give you some helpfull advise... good luck..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 12 2007, 05:10 PM~7677792
> *Damn,  you are having a hard time selling that fleetwood bro...i think if you really want to get rid of it you should consider lowering your price a little...You can't always get back what you put in the car man.. thats what i had to do to sell my lincoln...just tryna give you some helpfull advise... good luck..
> *


naw not lowering cuz if i dont sell i keep driving im not going to give it away so it will stay in my hands if i dont sell but thanks for the advise


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 12 2007, 05:12 PM~7677812
> *naw not lowering cuz if i dont sell i keep driving im not going to give it away so it will stay in my hands if i dont sell but thanks for the advise
> *


No prob...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 12 2007, 08:12 PM~7677812
> *naw not lowering cuz if i dont sell i keep driving im not going to give it away so it will stay in my hands if i dont sell but thanks for the advise
> *


man i put my ride up for sale yesterday. and i already got 2 people pending. best tip i can give u, get urself one of those window markers, tag up the windows with the info, and park it somewhere with busy traffic. :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 12 2007, 05:33 PM~7677952
> *man i put my ride up for sale yesterday. and i already got 2 people pending. best tip i can give u, get urself one of those window markers, tag up the windows with the info, and park it somewhere with busy traffic.  :biggrin:
> *


i drive it everyday everywhere its my DIALY DRIVERi have lots of ppl pending but nobody comes through


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 12 2007, 08:50 PM~7678124
> *i drive it everyday everywhere its my DIALY DRIVERi have lots of ppl pending but nobody comes through
> *


youngsters? y not sell the rims, juice, system, seperate, and sell the car on stock. that way itll attract some older people as well as young people (which will most likely put it on 22s)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

FOR SALE 

1998 Jimmy. for more info PM me. trades welcomed.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 12 2007, 04:15 PM~7677417
> *Props to Everyone that got there car in the lowrider magazine
> *


is the magazine out already?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 12 2007, 05:55 PM~7678184
> *youngsters? y not sell the rims, juice, system, seperate, and sell the car on stock. that way itll attract some older people as well as young people (which will most likely put it on 22s)
> *


im willing to sell how ever with out without dont matter


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Apr 12 2007, 06:23 PM~7678472
> *is the magazine out already?
> *


yes sir it arrived at my house today


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Apr 12 2007, 06:23 PM~7678472
> *is the magazine out already?
> *


yup, props to sneek i seen his caddy on there


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 12 2007, 05:58 PM~7678218
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 1998 Jimmy. for more info PM me. trades welcomed.
> ...


good luck on the sale my friend has those same subs and they thump hard as fuck


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 12 2007, 06:27 PM~7678526
> *good luck on the sale my friend has those same subs and they thump hard as fuck and the same amp has a little fan in the middle rite
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 12 2007, 09:27 PM~7678526
> *good luck on the sale my friend has those same subs and they thump hard as fuck
> *


yea, i just got em cuz they were red. but im surprised how nice they hit and how long theyve lasted me with no probs.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

*** Anyone know where I can get or who got a 2 Door 80's Box Chevy Quarter Window Trim ***

And Please dont Say the Dealer :uh: .

LoL :biggrin:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 12 2007, 08:50 PM~7678124
> *i drive it everyday everywhere its my DIALY DRIVERi have lots of ppl pending but nobody comes through
> *


still got my caddy! u know wuzza holla at me already  :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 12 2007, 06:49 PM~7678711
> **** Anyone know where I can get or who got a 2 Door 80's Box Chevy Quarter Window Trim ***
> 
> And Please dont Say the Dealer :uh: .
> ...


the dealer might have it :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 12 2007, 09:42 PM~7680299
> *the dealer might have it  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: x infiiiiiiniiiiiittttttyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MY 22'S R FOR SALE $1500 OBO


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

have all these new cars for sale been added in miami classified in vehicle section

i think more outta state ppl look there


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

yo0o0o whats up everyone...the hangout this week was wack..fuckin cops i tell you...but we should all thank the retards pilling out and the horns..but w.e..not gettin into that...just swervin by to say whats up...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

A couple pics i took of my 59 finally on 24s(rite now, not to good but u get the picture) this is how 24s should look no cut not lift and no rub its all about those 25 series Pirelis LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK and THANK YOU DOUBLE O for them rims


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

looks good


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

bad ass on dem 4's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that shit looks hot fool uffin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 13 2007, 09:48 PM~7687230
> *A couple pics i took of my 59 finally on 24s(rite now, not  to good but u get the picture) this is how 24s should look no cut not lift and no rub its all about those 25 series Pirelis LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK  and THANK YOU DOUBLE O for them rims
> 
> 
> ...




DAT SHIT IS FUCKIN TIGHT WORK HOMIE...MAD PROPS...KEEP IT GANGSTA


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone Imma take sum better pictures today during the day


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TONIGHT THERES A SHOW AT THE ROAD HOUSE GRILL ON 87 AVE RITE AFTER 836 IT GETTS REAL GOOD OUT THERE 2ND SAT OF THE MONTH FROM LIKE 6-10


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn dawg tight work on them 4's! Lookin gangsta.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

any pics from NOPI? even tho most of you'll aint into those shows


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 14 2007, 05:41 AM~7688595
> *TONIGHT THERES A SHOW AT THE ROAD HOUSE GRILL ON 87 AVE RITE AFTER 836 IT GETTS REAL GOOD OUT THERE 2ND SAT OF THE MONTH FROM LIKE 6-10
> *


....is anyone gonna go imma be there theres ussually a couple lolos


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

hey that 59 on 4's lookin good,not bad...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 14 2007, 02:58 PM~7689981
> *....is anyone gonna go imma be there theres ussually a couple lolos
> *



ill probably pass by imma be around the way anyways


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

1992 grand marquis with 8"n 14" pistons, 4 1/2 springs sits high up front, and hoses...back bridge and axle reinforced and rack for 6batts ...14" rims not in good conditions but they go with the car they got a lil rust on them. mileage is around 140,000 just needs pumps n batts for juice to work $1200 obo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Apr 14 2007, 11:21 AM~7689335
> *any pics from NOPI? even tho most of you'll aint into those shows
> *


I GOT YOU CUZO WITH PICZ AS SOON ASS I UPLOAD THAM...GIVE ME A LIL TIME CUZ MY CAM ACTING DUM FOR SOME FUCKIN REASON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

59IMPALAon24s

MAD FUCKIN PROPZ CUZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE SHOOT OF THE RIDE CUZO


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 13 2007, 10:48 PM~7687230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7690795
> *1992 grand marquis with 8"n 14" pistons, 4 1/2 springs sits high up front, and hoses...back bridge and axle reinforced and rack for 6batts ...14" rims not in good conditions but they go with the car they got a lil rust on them. mileage is around 140,000 just needs pumps n batts for juice to work  $1200 obo
> 
> 
> ...



why the hell arte u selling it

i knew imports took u over


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 14 2007, 07:01 PM~7691426
> *why the hell arte u selling it
> 
> i knew imports took u over
> *


i brain washed him into buying a lexus :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Some Day Time Pics


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7690795
> *1992 grand marquis with 8"n 14" pistons, 4 1/2 springs sits high up front, and hoses...back bridge and axle reinforced and rack for 6batts ...14" rims not in good conditions but they go with the car they got a lil rust on them. mileage is around 140,000 just needs pumps n batts for juice to work  $1200 obo
> 
> *


Good Luck on the Sale Looks Good


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 14 2007, 07:01 PM~7691426
> *why the hell arte u selling it
> 
> i knew imports took u over
> *


Dam dont tell me fucking imports i hate those things :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIGHT HEREZ PICZ FROM THE NOPI SHOW TODAY









I JUST HAD TO TAKE A PIC OF MY SHIT....ANYWAYZ THE SHOW WAS STR8 LOTZ OF CARZ!!!! FROM MY UNDERSTANDING THERE WILL BE WAY MORE CARS TOMMOR SO WE WILL SEE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Lots of Euros i See any CArs on big rims and lolos


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 14 2007, 08:35 PM~7691592
> *Lots of Euros i See any CArs on big rims and lolos
> *


ONE I WAS GOING HOME FROM THE SHOW THERE WAS 3 BOX CHVEYZ-N- 2 REGALZ ON BIG RIMZ PULLING IN AT THE GATE BUT I DIDENT HAVE TIME TO TAKE PIZ CUZO BUT I GOT YOU TOMMOR IF I SEE ANY BIG RIM WHIPZ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

REAL FISH TANK!!!


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 14 2007, 07:01 PM~7691426
> *why the hell arte u selling it
> 
> i knew imports took u over
> *


LOL Na bro imports didnt take over me i just dont have time or money for it
and i dont want it to rot in my backyard


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 14 2007, 07:18 PM~7691515
> *Dam dont tell me fucking imports i hate those things  :angry:
> *


Nope no imports just need a daily


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what do ya'll think the new look


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

power sunroof


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE MONTE


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MOTHERFUCKA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7691897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Badass ride!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Ttt. for Miami ,


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 14 2007, 08:59 PM~7692042
> *:biggrin: JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MOTHERFUCKA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Loving them 30s tight work


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2007, 08:38 PM~7691887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MY 22'S R 4 SALE...ASKIN $1400 O.B.O I NEED 2 GET RID OF THEM ASAP PLEASE PM M TIRES R STILL CHUNKY ASS FUCK


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7690795
> *1992 grand marquis with 8"n 14" pistons, 4 1/2 springs sits high up front, and hoses...back bridge and axle reinforced and rack for 6batts ...14" rims not in good conditions but they go with the car they got a lil rust on them. mileage is around 140,000 just needs pumps n batts for juice to work  $1200 obo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

blue brindles for sale 





































not mine but my homeboys nice dogs


----------



## lincolnair (Nov 6, 2006)

*1999 Lincoln For Sale* 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/gateway/0403071727.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/gateway/0403071727bl-1.jpg


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> blue brindles for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Some of My Dawgs sprayed by "Perfects" AKA "The Candy Shop" :0


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7691897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats is the blue turbo monte??


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7690795
> *1992 grand marquis with 8"n 14" pistons, 4 1/2 springs sits high up front, and hoses...back bridge and axle reinforced and rack for 6batts ...14" rims not in good conditions but they go with the car they got a lil rust on them. mileage is around 140,000 just needs pumps n batts for juice to work  $1200 obo
> 
> 
> ...


I FORGOT TO MENTION A/C DONT WORK BUT ITS A HOSE DAT COST $50 TO FIX
AND I DECIDED IM SELLIN WITH SETUP 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS..BACK PUMP WORKS BUT ITS A LIL OLD AND FRONT PUMP HAS NEW CHROME MOTOR,NEW SHOWTIME BLOCK 3/4 PORT ,NEW MARZZOCHI (DUNNO HOW U SPEEL DAT SHIT)#9 GEAR,
NEW ITALIAN DUMP AND ALL 1/2 PLUMBING ON THE PUMP $1200 OBO


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 15 2007, 08:36 PM~7699217
> *thats is the blue turbo monte??
> *


SURE IS.


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anobody Intrested in registering send me a pm...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

whats up with the hangout at lowes on saturday...did any-1 start going out there???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 16 2007, 07:15 AM~7701500
> *whats up with the hangout at lowes on saturday...did any-1 start going out there???
> *


I DON'T THINK SO BUT WE NEED TO


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOKIN FOR BLACK S 550 BENZ FOR VIDEO ON WENSDAY IN MIAMI


must be black S 550 on 22inch wheels

HIT ME UP ASAP


THIS IS A PAY GIG

send pics to

[email protected]


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 08:17 AM~7701838
> *I DON'T THINK SO BUT WE NEED TO
> *



YEA WEE NEED TO GET A NEW SPOT N THERE SOUNDS THE BEST RIGHT NOW LETS FILL IT UP THIS WEEKEND AT THE LOWES ON 16 AVE IN HIALEAH PPL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 16 2007, 11:18 AM~7703114
> *YEA WEE NEED TO GET A NEW SPOT N THERE SOUNDS THE BEST RIGHT NOW LETS FILL IT UP THIS WEEKEND AT THE LOWES ON 16 AVE IN HIALEAH PPL
> *


I'M DOWN


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea that spot is pretty good!!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 16 2007, 12:52 PM~7702499
> *
> *


that shit is funny as fuck. lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

1995 FLEETWOOD IS SOLD NOW


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I GOT THE WHOLE SET UP FOR SALE PUMPS BATTS HOSES SOLENOIDS SWITCHES EVERYTHING U NEED FOR HYDROS FOR SALE ALL LESS THAN 4 MONTHS OLD NEW GEARS AND BLOCKS HIT ME UP


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 16 2007, 07:22 PM~7706957
> *I GOT THE WHOLE SET UP FOR SALE PUMPS BATTS HOSES SOLENOIDS SWITCHES EVERYTHING U NEED FOR HYDROS FOR SALE ALL LESS THAN 4 MONTHS OLD NEW GEARS AND BLOCKS HIT ME UP EVEN A 72 VOLT CHARGER I GOT EVERYTHING U NEED TO INSTALL
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 16 2007, 07:21 PM~7706945
> *1995 FLEETWOOD IS SOLD NOW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 16 2007, 07:21 PM~7706945
> *1995 FLEETWOOD IS SOLD NOW
> *


THANK GOD :uh: 










:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 11:18 PM~7708262
> *THANK GOD  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 16 2007, 10:21 PM~7706945
> *1995 FLEETWOOD IS SOLD NOW
> *


i think all of us here in miami fest deserve some reparations...... :biggrin: 

congrats on the sale!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Apr 16 2007, 12:50 AM~7699938
> *SURE IS.
> *


the one on 22s??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> the one on 22s??


I WAS JUST MESSING AROUND 

img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/OSCARVERT374.jpg[/img]









[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS PICTURE DOESN'T WANT TO POST 










:uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> > http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/OSCARVERT374.jpg[/img
> > [/quote]
> >
> > :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> I WAS JUST MESSING AROUND
> 
> img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/OSCARVERT374.jpg[/img]


 
[/quote]

:uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 16 2007, 07:21 PM~7706945
> *1995 FLEETWOOD IS SOLD NOW
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

my whip


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 17 2007, 02:06 AM~7709108
> *THIS PICTURE DOESN'T WANT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: thats y i asked. cause i saw one of those piks in another post.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> I WAS JUST MESSING AROUND
> 
> img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/OSCARVERT374.jpg[/img]


 
[/quote]


nice montes... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 17 2007, 07:23 AM~7709810
> *my whip
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:   :machinegun: :twak: :banghead: 

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:36 PM~7708916
> *i think all of us here in miami fest deserve some reparations...... :biggrin:
> 
> congrats on the sale!
> *


  Dam atleast it sold


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 11:06 PM~7709108
> *THIS PICTURE DOESN'T WANT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


loving them montes


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 17 2007, 05:23 AM~7709810
> *my whip
> 
> 
> ...


Yo real nice car loving them rims even though there dubs honestly im liking how the old rims look on that explorer :biggrin: just my .02 cents


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Info on my set up i have for sale i have 2 chrome pumps one with a number 7 head and new block and the other with a number 9 head i have all the hoses and cable quick disconnect 6 switch panel with the switches pistons 14s in the back and i believe 8s up front i have 4 solinoids 6 new batteries and a 72 v charger i have EVERYTHING you might need to juice a car all fittings and all its all less than 4 months old im trying to get $1100 obo hit me up


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7690795
> *1992 grand marquis with 8"n 14" pistons, 4 1/2 springs sits high up front, and hoses...back bridge and axle reinforced and rack for 6batts ...14" rims not in good conditions but they go with the car they got a lil rust on them. mileage is around 140,000 just needs pumps n batts for juice to work  $1200 obo
> 
> 
> ...


I FORGOT TO MENTION A/C DONT WORK BUT ITS A HOSE DAT COST $50 TO FIX
AND I DECIDED IM SELLIN WITH SETUP 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS..BACK PUMP WORKS BUT ITS A LIL OLD AND FRONT PUMP HAS NEW CHROME MOTOR,NEW SHOWTIME BLOCK 3/4 PORT ,NEW MARZZOCHI (DUNNO HOW U SPEEL DAT SHIT)#9 GEAR,
NEW ITALIAN DUMP AND ALL 1/2 PLUMBING ON THE PUMP $1200


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OK I GOT MY CAM FIX(FOR SOME REASON ALL MY PICZ DIDENT WANT TO UPLOAD BUT MY ITZ STR8 NOW)HEREZ THE REST OF THE PICZ FROM NOPI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

april 29 will have a picnic in plant city just like evry last sunday of the month evry low low is invited food and drinks are on us just bring the rides and enjoy this event is 4 low lows if any hoppers out there bring them by :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

FOR SALEE $$$$

jensen 7" touch screen indash tv tuner and antenna for tv tuner brand new in the box...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

TTT . AND 1 TIME FOR THEM ROLLIN BOIS !!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Apr 17 2007, 11:28 PM~7716555
> *FOR SALEE $$$$
> 
> jensen 7" touch screen indash tv tuner and antenna for  tv tuner brand new in the  box...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 16 2007, 07:15 AM~7701500
> *whats up with the hangout at lowes on saturday...did any-1 start going out there???
> *


 :dunno: I'M READY TO ROLL THIS WEEKEND


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Apr 18 2007, 05:04 AM~7718120
> *:dunno: I'M READY TO ROLL THIS WEEKEND
> *


aight lets do this..every-1 talkin bout lowes on Saturday starting round 10:00...ill get my club to go out there...besides we have our meetings on saturday close to the lowes anyways :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

let's ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2007, 11:09 AM~7719304
> *let's ride  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 18 2007, 09:34 AM~7719471
> *x2
> *


  x3


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: who's all going to the hang out in hialeah tonight ???? i was thinking about going


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> I WAS JUST MESSING AROUND
> 
> img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/OSCARVERT374.jpg[/img]


 
[/quote]
god damn the cops do not think you doing somehting over there or what?  do you work??? shit i work a full time job etting payed $13 an hour and do not got but 1 car not even hooked up and bills


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

24" DAYTONS on the vert


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

>


god damn the cops do not think you doing somehting over there or what?  do you work??? shit i work a full time job etting payed $13 an hour and do not got but 1 car not even hooked up and bills
[/quote]

i've been on the straight HUSTLIN GAME for years is not easy and sometimes really stressfull but if you don't grind you don't shine


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

hangout tonite,but we have to watch out for the retards with the train horns,and the peeling out..those are the ones that fuck up everything....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yo double o nice daytons on that vert shit look clean ass fuk dale hangout tonight n then saturday at 10:00 at lowes lets try n keep this one good now


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 18 2007, 05:19 PM~7722549
> *yo double o nice daytons on that vert shit look clean ass fuk dale hangout tonight n then saturday at 10:00 at lowes lets try n keep this one good now
> *


bet that up and i'll see ya'll boys out there


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MY 22'S R STILL 4 SALE...ASKIN $1400 OBO.... TIRES R CHUNKY...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 18 2007, 01:49 AM~7717119
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: your default pik. (i took it :biggrin: )


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2007, 03:04 PM~7721658
> *24" DAYTONS on the vert
> 
> 
> ...


Dam i love thoses Ds


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2007, 04:04 PM~7721658
> *24" DAYTONS on the vert
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK DOUBLE-O


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUZ UP ERRBODY....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> I WAS JUST MESSING AROUND


 
[/quote]

HERE'S A PIC I GOT OF DA MONTE...A WHILE BACK


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Car Show IN Hialeah......
Were Giving best club not in quantity but quality....min 4 cars....club who wins Best Repped club is the club that shows quality repping to there club...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 DEM BOYS 4RM LOWLYFE C.C. SEEN YA BOY WIT DA 30'S AT MY BOY'S SHOP...(CHANTI CUSTOMZ) SO I TOOK SOME PICS 4 MORE PEOPLE 2 SEE DEM 30'S ON DAT HUMMER H2...DAT SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS FUCK IN PERSON...


















dats my boy ray from da shop anythin ya'll need in body work n paint or airbrush holla @ him @ 786-232-1984 or 305-571-8088


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I GOT MY OTHER SET OF 24'S FOR SALE PM ME FOR THE PRICE IF INTERESTED


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OOPS WRONG PICTURE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2007, 11:16 AM~7727853
> *OOPS WRONG PICTURE  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those rims look familliar lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY TRAIN HORNS FOR SALE OR KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM AT A GOOD PRICE


----------



## impala 305 (Sep 17, 2006)

*
Blvd Aces and Bowtie South Picnic June 10 Sunday At Opa Loka Air Aiprot Between 1-6 Bring out all the hoppers, lowriders, show cars!!!!!!*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala 305_@Apr 19 2007, 06:01 PM~7730010
> *
> Blvd Aces and Bowtie South Picnic June 10 Sunday At Opa Loka Air Aiprot Between 1-6 Bring out all the hoppers, lowriders, show cars!!!!!!
> *


*
:0 :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## impala 305 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Blvd Aces and Bowtie South Picnic June 10 Sunday At Opa Loka Air Aiprot Between 1-6 Bring out all the hoppers, lowriders, show cars!!!!!! 
*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala 305_@Apr 19 2007, 05:01 PM~7730010
> *
> Blvd Aces and Bowtie South Picnic June 10 Sunday At Opa Loka Air Aiprot Between 1-6 Bring out all the hoppers, lowriders, show cars!!!!!!
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2007, 08:24 PM~7722966
> *:thumbsup: your default pik. (i took it  :biggrin: )
> *


not the default thats outside my house lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 19 2007, 07:05 AM~7725840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


93brougham Gucci Vic and Double O


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 19 2007, 06:24 PM~7730565
> *93brougham Gucci Vic and Double O
> *



dale... dat day was a trip lookin @ dat fuckin fine ass black bitch...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 19 2007, 08:22 PM~7730558
> *not the default thats outside my house lol
> *


naw, thats not a default, thats ur avatar, im talkin about ur DEFAULT (myspace lol)
it was the only pik i took at the picnic with the long lens hood on (to make that circle), car came out great laying on the grass.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

EXCLUSIVE *CUSTOM* BOOTY KIT DONE TO THE LINCOLN...PAIN IN THA ASS TO MAKE IT FIT...BUT MY BOY EVELIO CAME THROUGH LIKE ALWYAZ AND DID THE JOB!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: THANKS 2 HIM !!!

HERES SUM PICS 
















SITTING SO FLUSH LOOKS FACTORY!















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ROLLERZ ONLY !!!!


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 19 2007, 08:44 PM~7732330
> *EXCLUSIVE CUSTOM BOOTY KIT DONE TO THE LINCOLN...PAIN IN THA ASS TO MAKE IT FIT...BUT MY BOY EVELIO CAME THROUGH LIKE ALWYAZ AND DID THE JOB!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS 2 HIM !!!
> 
> HERES SUM PICS
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: tight work on it tito looks super dope he did a good job


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 19 2007, 08:52 PM~7731237
> *dale... dat day was a trip lookin @ dat fuckin fine ass black bitch...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 19 2007, 09:25 PM~7731585
> *naw, thats not a default, thats ur avatar, im talkin about ur DEFAULT (myspace lol)
> it was the only pik i took at the picnic with the long lens hood on (to make that circle), car came out great laying on the grass.
> *


ohhhhhhhhhh lol on myspace i was lost yea u did take those pics i didnt even know they were on here till someone showed em to me i was like :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 19 2007, 10:44 PM~7732330
> *EXCLUSIVE CUSTOM BOOTY KIT DONE TO THE LINCOLN...PAIN IN THA ASS TO MAKE IT FIT...BUT MY BOY EVELIO CAME THROUGH LIKE ALWYAZ AND DID THE JOB!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS 2 HIM !!!
> 
> HERES SUM PICS
> ...


:0 :0 damn cuh DOING BIG THANGS lol that shit lookin gangsta cuh :thumbsup: i got something up my sleeve too hopefully by this weekend i could have it :biggrin:  my ***** tito the only ***** in miami with a new bubble lincoln with a 5th wheel yo tito u punishing ****** cuh! :biggrin:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 19 2007, 09:44 PM~7732330
> *EXCLUSIVE CUSTOM BOOTY KIT DONE TO THE LINCOLN...PAIN IN THA ASS TO MAKE IT FIT...BUT MY BOY EVELIO CAME THROUGH LIKE ALWYAZ AND DID THE JOB!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS 2 HIM !!!
> 
> HERES SUM PICS
> ...


TIGHT WORK DAWG...MADE A BIG CHANGE ON HOW DA LINC B LOOKIN LIK. AIGHT DAWG B-EASY FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Apr 20 2007, 06:33 AM~7733948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE LOVE


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

props on that lincoln booty kit!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any one need 90 caddy header panel, fenders, trunk (no rust) fleetwood quaters window panels (inside and out) also ONE side fleetwood coupe rockers, pm me


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

1 MORE WONT HURT... :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

choppin cuh u hurtin em :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 20 2007, 02:29 PM~7737064
> *choppin cuh u hurtin em  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CUH!!!!!!!!!! LOLZ :biggrin: WHERES SAN AT? LMAO


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 20 2007, 02:30 PM~7736567
> *1 MORE WONT HURT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks tight... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

anybody going to towers tonight?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 20 2007, 02:30 PM~7736567
> *1 MORE WONT HURT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 20 2007, 02:30 PM~7736567
> *1 MORE WONT HURT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice you should get clay to stripe it........but it looks very nice.... much props to all of R.O.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 20 2007, 07:20 PM~7738134
> *very nice you should get clay to stripe it........but it looks very nice.... much props to all of R.O.
> *


*x 2*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Towncar with that kit is looking real nice


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 20 2007, 02:30 PM~7736567
> *1 MORE WONT HURT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


stop stunting online n start stuntin on the streets l0l dale homie...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I got my whole setup out of the car batts pumps charger pistons hoses and everything need cups and all that shit let me know who is intreasted


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yo whos riding tonight to lowes see yall out there lets make this happen tonight


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I'M DOWN LIKE FOUR FLATS ON A CADILLAC  


some lowlyfe boys might go they made their trip to towers last night so is going to be hard to get them out again


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2007, 01:52 PM~7742453
> *I'M DOWN LIKE FOUR FLATS ON A CADILLAC
> some lowlyfe boys might go they made their trip to towers last night so is going to be hard to get them out again
> *



i say everyone rides to the beach after ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 21 2007, 12:19 PM~7742582
> *i say everyone rides to the beach after ?
> *


yeah after tha cops come :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2007, 02:34 PM~7742658
> *yeah after tha cops come  :0
> *



fuck it im down


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Lets see if i go by theree around 10


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

shyt... hangout and then beach..sounds real good...and to top off the nite,strip club after....wow that will be a hell of a nite..lol...ill be out there for sure...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

The "GODFATHER".......Blown Motor on 30's :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 21 2007, 08:21 PM~7744322
> *The "GODFATHER".......Blown Motor on 30's :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: POST MORE PICZ CUZO


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 21 2007, 05:50 PM~7743855
> *shyt... hangout and then beach..sounds real good...and to top off the nite,strip club after....wow that will be a hell of a nite..lol...ill be out there for sure...
> *


i only passed by and was there for a couple min. but for the 1st time it was real good lots of ppl came out there GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 21 2007, 07:21 PM~7744322
> *The "GODFATHER".......Blown Motor on 30's :0
> 
> 
> ...


dam any more pics looks real good


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 21 2007, 08:41 PM~7744790
> *dam any more pics looks real good
> *


The GodFather....30" DUB Esinem SL....Big Block Chevy with Blower Sticking Out the Hood....Wet Wet Wet...Attention 2 Detail...Made in Dade :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i thought the hang out was pretty good for being the first night we'll have to try it again next weekend . it looks like a really good spot to have a hang out and if we can keep the drifters and burnout people away this could be a really good hang out for a while . my $.02


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2007, 03:13 AM~7745985
> *i thought the hang out was pretty good for being the first night we'll have to try it again next weekend . it looks like a really good spot to have a hang out and if we can keep the drifters and burnout people away this could be a really good hang out for a while . my $.02
> *


X2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one of my old sales made into a drag donk


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

That Makes 2 of them.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THAT BOX FUCKIN HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0
*OPALOCKA ***** WUT!*


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2007, 03:20 PM~7748266
> *:0
> OPALOCKA ***** WUT!
> 
> ...


Lmfao....WTF...Most Random Shit Ever


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

That ***** look familiar too..... :uh:


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

need to sell got a g-body frame for sale rolling frame let me know


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt....


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

Any one knows whos sellin 26 dubs


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2007, 11:51 AM~7747456
> *one of my old sales made into a drag donk
> 
> 
> ...


theres a video about south beach on youtube and your car is in it drivin by dont know if u seen it yet


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Apr 23 2007, 06:19 AM~7752737
> *Any one knows whos sellin 26 dubs
> *


ANymore Pics of that bubble??  

I can find some 26" DUB ill keep you posted


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 23 2007, 11:11 AM~7754568
> *theres a video about south beach on youtube and your car is in it drivin by dont know if u seen it yet
> *


no i haven't seen it can you post the link


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2007, 04:09 PM~7755375
> *no i haven't seen it can you post the link
> *


x2


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah look out for them 6's i need asap


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFRibTrkjMs


this is the link right here song is gay ass fuk but w.e. it within the first 40 seconds


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Apr 23 2007, 04:25 PM~7756760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride but homie i think u ment "DONK" not "DUNK" for ur screen name  

might wnat to change it now since ur new and only got a couple of posts :biggrin: 
and if u do change it dont use the work donk..think of something with bubble since thats what u got a bubble not a donk :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

got thses fwd 20's for sale $650.00 or best offer/ open to trades ..holla......5 lug universal pattern...tires are still chunky...good for a small suv or if u want to change the tires will work for a car 20x8.5


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT whats new out there Miami fest is dead 

have a 2 pump setup with everything and batts charger and all hit me up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 23 2007, 06:18 PM~7757084
> *nice ride but homie i think u ment  "DONK" not  "DUNK" for ur screen name
> 
> might wnat to change it now since ur new and only got a couple of posts  :biggrin:
> *


i iheard them say dunk and donk before :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 23 2007, 06:58 PM~7757692
> *TTT whats new out there Miami fest is dead
> 
> have a 2 pump setup with everything and batts charger and all hit me up
> *


OH NO NOT AGAIN !!!! :biggrin: 


just joking fool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2007, 07:02 PM~7757724
> *i iheard them say dunk and donk before :0
> *


hey skim i think you like the miami fest when you coming down to the durty south


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Someones IP address matches with this Dunk dude!! :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 23 2007, 07:38 PM~7758027
> *Someones IP address matches with this Dunk dude!! :0
> *


WHo???

I Seen that green Bubble before in Hialeah...Shit is Clean


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

And for those who dont know it started off as "Dunl" and revolved into "Donk"

WHy??????

Cause Donks came from factory sitting lower in the rear than the front...the lower the rear the bettet back in the day......As in "Slam Dunk"...Get It??? more too it but dont feel like typing :uh:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 23 2007, 11:46 PM~7758710
> *And for those who dont know it started off as "Dunl" and revolved into "Donk"
> 
> WHy??????
> ...


donk-ey? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 23 2007, 08:46 PM~7758710
> *And for those who dont know it started off as "Dunl" and revolved into "Donk"
> 
> WHy??????
> ...


never once heard it called a dunk...always known those cars as donks and im going way back in my high school days at jackson.....
from what i understand and have always known donk was used to describe the sloping ass of the car like a donkey...may-b people in hialeah couldnt say donk so they called it a dunk...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 23 2007, 11:42 PM~7758685
> *WHo???
> 
> I Seen that green Bubble before in Hialeah...Shit is Clean
> *



I believe that green bubble used 2 belong to one of the Rollin Members from the South Dade Chapter over here in the sawesera


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2007, 01:51 PM~7747456
> *one of my old sales made into a drag donk
> 
> 
> ...


street driven or legal?


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Apr 23 2007, 07:19 AM~7752737
> *Any one knows whos sellin 26 dubs
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 24 2007, 06:14 AM~7760963
> *street driven or legal?
> *


both :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

2 1/2 weeks away....
anybody going??

Car Show IN Hialeah......
Were Giving best club not in quantity but quality....min 4 cars....club who wins Best Repped club is the club that shows quality repping to there club...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

is there a payout for the hop?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Trick hates the word Donk...He calls that shit Dunk himself.....****** used to put Cinder Blocks in the Trunk to make it sit lower in the Rear.......LoL

But it evolved into Donk whether Trick likes it or Not LoL


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

does any one know the person or his log in name


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Apr 24 2007, 02:56 PM~7762837
> *does any one know the person or his log in name
> 
> 
> ...



that car has switched to many ppl and last i saw it was totaled


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Apr 24 2007, 12:56 PM~7762837
> *does any one know the person or his log in name
> 
> 
> ...


IF IM CORRECT, THAT USES 2 BE JUNIORS CAR AND THEN SOLD 2 DANNY AND THEN SOLD TO SUM 0THER GUY WHO THEN TOTALED IT...CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG... :biggrin:


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

tt


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 24 2007, 11:50 AM~7762799
> *Trick hates the word Donk...He calls that shit Dunk himself.....****** used to put Cinder Blocks in the Trunk to make it sit lower in the Rear.......LoL
> 
> But it evolved into Donk whether Trick likes it or Not LoL
> *


what u mean..he says donk...old and new cd's....the bet that song he says "im a donk ryder.." and his flag football team is called donk ryders.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 24 2007, 11:39 AM~7762377
> *2 1/2 weeks away....
> anybody going??
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2007, 07:31 PM~7757970
> *OH NO NOT AGAIN !!!!      :biggrin:
> just joking fool
> *


yep AGAIN lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 24 2007, 10:39 AM~7762377
> *2 1/2 weeks away....
> anybody going??
> 
> ...


Ill Be Out there :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 24 2007, 10:02 AM~7761407
> *both  :0
> *


what it do


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 24 2007, 02:22 PM~7763015
> *IF IM CORRECT, THAT USES 2 BE JUNIORS CAR AND THEN SOLD 2 DANNY AND THEN SOLD TO SUM 0THER GUY WHO THEN TOTALED IT...CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG... :biggrin:
> *


you are correct sir


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 24 2007, 05:47 PM~7764936
> *you are correct sir
> *


thank u sir lolz...ay when we gunna do that shyt 2 ur whip!!!! dunn slow step and tell me when!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

im in the process cuz :biggrin: hopefully by this weekend for saturday ima be working on it tommorow when i get home


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 24 2007, 06:33 PM~7765275
> *im in the process cuz  :biggrin: hopefully by this weekend for saturday ima be working on it tommorow when i get home
> *


LEMME KNOW WASUP ILL SHOW U AN EXAMPLE AND U CAN WORK FROM THERE FEEL ME....AND TELL JOSE 2 CUM AROUND AND LOOK SO WHEN HE DECIDES 2 HE ALREADY KNOW WUSUP


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT UP MY MIAMI ****** WUT DEY DO MENG...SWINGIN BY N SHOWIN SUM LUV 2 MY PEEPS YA'LL KNOW WHO DA FUCK U R. DALE I HOPE YA'LL ****** R SAFE...DALE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT UP MY MIAMI ****** WUT DEY DO MENG...SWINGIN BY N SHOWIN SUM LUV 2 MY PEEPS YA'LL KNOW WHO DA FUCK U R. DALE I HOPE YA'LL ****** R SAFE...DALE


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

What ever happened to Disco Dave?I think you gotta be atleast 30 to remember him.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 24 2007, 10:39 AM~7762377
> *2 1/2 weeks away....
> anybody going??
> 
> ...


I'll be going if my car is ever done.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 24 2007, 12:41 PM~7763165
> *what u mean..he says donk...old and new cd's....the bet that song he says "im a donk ryder.." and his flag football team is called donk ryders.
> *


  Trust me...Trick always called it Dunk and always will...He said he aint with that other shit....  




























Trick and his new Group "Dunk Ryders"
With "Dunk Ryders Records"


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 24 2007, 08:45 PM~7766491
> *I'll be going if my car is ever done.. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


oh youll be going... it has 2 be done lol....u ready cuh????? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2007, 08:34 PM~7757998
> *hey skim i think you like the miami fest when you coming down to the durty south
> *


Man I need to go there someday. I only been to Orlando a few months ago. I wanna see some crazy shit. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2007, 08:29 PM~7766900
> *Man I need to go there someday. I only been to Orlando a few months ago. I wanna see some crazy shit.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


let me know fool :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 24 2007, 08:10 PM~7766733
> * Trust me...Trick always called it Dunk and always will...He said he aint with that other shit....
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it hten he spells it dunk but pronounces donk....and to be real he didnt start the word anyways...when i was in high school ,Miami Jackson, back int he early 2 mid 90's the word donk was alrady being used.....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 24 2007, 06:55 PM~7765995
> *What ever happened to Disco Dave?I think you gotta be atleast 30 to remember him.
> *


nah i aint 30 but disco dave is the real chopped and screwed king of the south if any body knows mia


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 24 2007, 09:45 PM~7766491
> *I'll be going if my car is ever done.. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


hey nice lincoln in ur avatar :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice & clean


----------



## dis nigguh here... (Apr 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 25 2007, 07:05 AM~7768637
> *fuck it hten he spells it dunk but pronounces donk....and to be real he didnt start the word anyways...when i was in high school ,Miami Jackson, back int he early 2 mid 90's the word donk was alrady being used.....
> *




i remember when they first started calling them dunks....... it was there way of saying slammed.... but thru the ignorance, they started calling them donks..... go fucking figure


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KING OF THE STREETS VOL5 is out haller at your boy for a copy


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WHO RIDIN 2 DA HANGOUT 2NITE?> OR IF ANY GOIN ON ??? YO DOUBLE O WUTZ UP WIT A COPY LOL DALE PM ME


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ANY1 KNOWS HOW 2 BY PASS TO WATCH DVD ON DA NEW BODY G-35 4 DOOR ???? PM ME


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 25 2007, 02:28 PM~7771967
> *KING OF THE STREETS VOL5 is out haller at your boy for a copy
> 
> 
> ...


let me get one... Let me know when u get more


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 25 2007, 09:45 AM~7769941
> *hey nice lincoln in ur avatar  :uh:
> *


ohhh... thats a low blow...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

But you still my dawg !  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 25 2007, 09:10 AM~7769235
> *nah i aint 30 but disco dave is the real chopped and screwed king of the south if any body knows mia
> *



link


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Apr 25 2007, 02:24 PM~7771408
> *i remember when they first started calling them dunks....... it was there way of saying slammed.... but thru the ignorance, they started calling them donks..... go fucking figure
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 25 2007, 01:01 AM~7768097
> *let me know fool  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Next Miami show im gonna go with Turtle & them, but I been saying that for 2 years already :uh: :twak:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 25 2007, 03:28 PM~7771967
> *KING OF THE STREETS VOL5 is out haller at your boy for a copy
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH PIMP


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 25 2007, 06:22 PM~7772848
> *But you still my dawg !    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im messing with u cuz but ***** hurry up and changeeeeeeeeee that with the quickness.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 25 2007, 11:10 AM~7769235
> *nah i aint 30 but disco dave is the real chopped and screwed king of the south if any body knows mia
> *


I lived in Miami for 8 years and I still bump his shit!! :0


----------



## dis nigguh here... (Apr 25, 2007)

ttt 4rm the 3rd page


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUZ UP MIAMI PEEPZ??? DA HANGOUT LAST NITE GOT FUCKED UP. WHEN NEED A NEW SPOT ON WEDS...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Apr 25 2007, 01:24 PM~7771408
> *i remember when they first started calling them dunks....... it was there way of saying slammed.... but thru the ignorance, they started calling them donks..... go fucking figure
> *


and when was this???


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I have allways known them as donks have no clue what they called them back then


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

any body got any clean 13s for sale


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yo hit me up i know a guy selling all chrome 13s with tires


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Whats new out there Miami Fest has died out latley


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 26 2007, 06:31 PM~7780788
> *Whats new out there Miami Fest has died out latley
> *



waitin for our fkn governer to pass some of these property tax laws so i can sell my condo and buy a house w/a garage or at least a carport so i can take the mark VI apart to do the frame and what not.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 26 2007, 04:31 PM~7780788
> *Whats new out there Miami Fest has died out latley
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 26 2007, 06:31 PM~7780788
> *Whats new out there Miami Fest has died out latley
> *


the caddy sold local??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

when people jus do the stress points on the frame...like the humps, they jus do the outside? or do 2 sides?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Apr 26 2007, 04:37 PM~7780829
> *when people jus do the stress points on the frame...like the humps, they jus do the outside? or do 2 sides?
> *


as much as possible


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

guess that makes sense..

der =]


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 26 2007, 05:31 PM~7780788
> *Whats new out there Miami Fest has died out latley
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Yea the Fleet Sold Local


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uVHdqmN7-XE


has anyone seen this shit yet ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 26 2007, 07:05 PM~7781058
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=uVHdqmN7-XE
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Apr 26 2007, 04:33 PM~7780802
> *waitin for our fkn governer to pass some of these property tax laws so i can sell my condo and buy a house w/a garage or at least a carport so i can take the mark VI apart to do the frame and what not.
> *


homie i feel u on that....hoping something happens fast and b-4 yhe year ends or else i gotta cough up anywhere from 9-11K


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 26 2007, 05:05 PM~7781058
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=uVHdqmN7-XE
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: where my calle ocho chongas at


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 26 2007, 05:05 PM~7781058
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=uVHdqmN7-XE
> 
> 
> ...


i heard it on power 96 and was trippin out...vidseo is funny 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 26 2007, 07:22 PM~7781188
> *i heard it on power 96 and was trippin out...vidseo is funny 2  :biggrin:
> *



i hadda do something to liven up miami fest


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 26 2007, 05:05 PM~7781058
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=uVHdqmN7-XE
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 26 2007, 05:05 PM~7781058
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=uVHdqmN7-XE
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i told them LOWLYFE boys about the hangout on saturday at the lowes and they said they'll be there so if ya'll want to get this hangout jumping come threw!!!! one time for BLV ACES , MYSTIC STYLES ,ELEGANCE AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT SHOWED UP TO THE HANG OUT LAST SATURDAY .


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 27 2007, 01:32 AM~7783961
> *i told them LOWLYFE boys about the hangout on saturday at the lowes and they said they'll be there so if ya'll want to get this hangout jumping come threw!!!! one time for BLV ACES , MYSTIC STYLES ,ELEGANCE AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT SHOWED UP TO THE HANG OUT LAST SATURDAY .
> *


IMMA LET MY ROLLIN BOYS N SEE IF THEY WANNA COME OUT 2 PLAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

YA'LL ****** B SAFE OUT THERE.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

seen this shit n i thought it was mad funny!!! lol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn that 442 is soo soo nice


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Donk Fest...

Kandy Pagan Gold 73 Donk..26" DUB Ganjas


















Kandy Oriental Blue 73 Donk...26" DUB Creams




































74 Donk


















Kandy Pink 74 Donk on 26's


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Kandy Pink 71 Donk on 26's


























































































71 Vert on 24" Asantis


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7690795
> *1992 grand marquis with 8"n 14" pistons, 4 1/2 springs sits high up front, and hoses...back bridge and axle reinforced and rack for 6batts ...14" rims not in good conditions but they go with the car they got a lil rust on them. mileage is around 140,000 just needs pumps n batts for juice to work   $1200 obo
> 
> 
> ...


I FORGOT TO MENTION A/C DONT WORK BUT ITS A HOSE DAT COST $50 TO FIX
AND I DECIDED IM SELLIN WITH SETUP 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS..BACK PUMP WORKS BUT ITS A LIL OLD AND FRONT PUMP HAS NEW CHROME MOTOR,NEW SHOWTIME BLOCK 3/4 PORT ,NEW MARZZOCHI (DUNNO HOW U SPEEL DAT SHIT)#9 GEAR,
NEW ITALIAN DUMP AND ALL 1/2 PLUMBING ON THE PUMP

STILL FOR SALE....NEW PRICE $1000 OBO


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Apr 27 2007, 07:12 PM~7788677
> *I FORGOT TO MENTION A/C DONT WORK BUT ITS A HOSE DAT COST $50 TO FIX
> AND I DECIDED IM SELLIN WITH SETUP 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS..BACK PUMP WORKS BUT ITS A LIL OLD AND FRONT PUMP HAS NEW CHROME MOTOR,NEW SHOWTIME BLOCK 3/4 PORT ,NEW MARZZOCHI (DUNNO HOW U SPEEL DAT SHIT)#9 GEAR,
> NEW ITALIAN DUMP AND ALL 1/2 PLUMBING ON THE PUMP
> ...


zgood Lcuk on the sale it took me for ever to sell my fleet but u will eventually sell it 

I still have a complete 2 pump set up with batts and all for sale hit me up we can work something out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: 

man is quite in here today. ya'll seen this 300 with the 20" swangas or 44's or what ever they call them . what do ya'll think would you ride on those 


















[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out the prices on this wheels 

http://www.texanwirewheels.com/URBAN/products.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

So what time is the hangout at lows going to be and this is the new lows right off on okeechobee?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Apr 28 2007, 05:12 PM~7793057
> *So what time is the hangout at lows going to be and this is the new lows right off on okeechobee?
> *


ten off of 16th ave


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah i'll be there 2nite.. and about the 44s i like them.. but not on that car


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Imma go out there tonight. dam those 44s are expensive 3k


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Hangout was prety good last night but we nned to get more people out there


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 29 2007, 07:29 AM~7795619
> *Hangout was prety good last night but we nned to get more people out there
> *



X1000000000000 DAT WAS WAS STR8 ASS FUCK N MY BOYS FROM STR8 PIMPIN RUNNIN ON CUBAN TIME DE PINGA LOL...BUT DAM DATS HOW A HANGOUT SHOULD FUCKIN B NO HATAS JUST STR8 ASS FUCK CHILLIN DOWN 2 EARTH PEOPLE. SHIT I THINK I WENT AROUND SAYIN WUZ UP 2 EVERY1 DAT WAS OUT...MAD PROPS 2 LOW LYFE DAT WAS OUT CHILLIN POSTED UP, ELEGANCE, STR8 PIMPIN, ROLLERZ ONLY MR. TITO, LINDSY AND SHIT WHOEVER ELSE I FORGOT...TIGHT WORK. DRAMA FREE HANGOUT LOL...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

them LOWLYFE boys took it to the beach after the hang out the shit was crazy packed . is upto everybody to get this hang out going is not going to happen over night again last night there was no cops no ****** doing burnt outs it was straight


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

man i hate it here in wichita,ks i need to move out of state i like where you guys are.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 29 2007, 11:40 AM~7795951
> *them LOWLYFE boys took it to the beach after the hang out the shit was crazy packed . is upto everybody to get this hang out going is not going to happen over night again last night there was no cops no ****** doing burnt outs it was straight
> 
> 
> ...


Those damm MuthaFukas! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 29 2007, 08:40 AM~7795951
> *them LOWLYFE boys took it to the beach after the hang out the shit was crazy packed . is upto everybody to get this hang out going is not going to happen over night again last night there was no cops no ****** doing burnt outs it was straight
> 
> 
> ...


lol do u run out in the middle south beach traffic 2 take pix ? :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 29 2007, 09:00 AM~7796031
> *lol do u run out in the middle south beach traffic 2 take pix ? :0
> *


no need to run BEAR the traffic was in a dead stop fool :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt hangout was str8


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT.... :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

who went on da rickenbaucher causeway 2day?

there was like 5 miles of hooked up cars on da side of da road , que pinga???


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 29 2007, 07:06 PM~7798961
> *who went on da rickenbaucher causeway 2day?
> 
> there was like 5 miles of hooked up cars on da side of da road , que pinga???
> *


I saw that on my way home what was that i would of stopped but had no clue what it was


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

79 Monte candy tangerine 3 jars of flake...hollywood top...custom interior orange tweed,painted acsents fully wraped dash..the seats are orange vinyl w/white piping..white vinyl rag top..2 pumps CCE competition with 4 batt. 8"s and 10"s has a 7 inch tv in the dash with a head unit in the custom center counsol..the counsel also has 2 6x9s on the sides in the back connected to a kicker amp...the back has 2 12" MTX 1500 wat speakes connected to a MTX amp..he's asking 7,000 o.b.o. PM me for more info


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

wheres that new hangout everyones talking about?:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 29 2007, 10:13 PM~7800425
> *wheres that new hangout everyones talking about?:
> *


the new lowes in hialeah where the speedway use to be . there was ****** out there hopping this saturday


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

WHY YOU NEVER QUESTION A DRUNK

I was shopping at the local supermarket where I selected:

A half-gallon of 2% milk,
A carton of eggs,
A quart of orange juice,
A head of romaine lettuce,
A 2 lb. can of coffee, and
A 1 lb. package of bacon.

As I was unloading my items on the conveyor belt to check out, a drunk standing behind me watched as I placed the items in front of the cashier.

While the cashier was ringing up the purchases, the drunk calmly stated, "You must be single." I was a bit startled by this proclamation, but I was intrigued by the derelict's intuition, since I was indeed single. I looked at the six items on the belt and saw nothing particularly unusual about my selections that could have tipped off the drunk to my marital status. Curiosity getting the better of me, I said: "Well, you know what, you're absolutely right. But how on earth did you know that?"


The drunk replied, "Cause you're ugly."


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 29 2007, 07:06 PM~7798961
> *who went on da rickenbaucher causeway 2day?
> 
> there was like 5 miles of hooked up cars on da side of da road , que pinga???
> *


spring fest concert


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 29 2007, 12:44 PM~7797190
> *
> *


finally something next to me...i'm right down the street....i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 30 2007, 06:45 AM~7801578
> *spring fest concert
> *


is it every sunday?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

the hangout was fun as fuck...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Apr 30 2007, 11:10 AM~7801947
> *is it every sunday?
> *



nah it was that concert that 99 jamz was promoting every 3 seconds on the radio


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah i was part of that 5 mile stretch of cars lmao some ppl from my club called me i didnt know what it was either that shit was packed, and then from there everone rode out to the beach


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

YO MIAMI WHATEVER HAPPEN TO THE FIRM CARCLUB.....?????


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT... :angel:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo whats up guys, well iam thinking of selling my truck, ill post some pics later tonight, it a 1993 nissan hardbody bagged on 20's


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam everyone is selling cars thank god i already sold mine


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 30 2007, 02:05 PM~7804424
> *Dam everyone is selling cars thank god i already sold mine
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 30 2007, 02:29 PM~7804644
> *x2      :biggrin:
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 have a firestone 2500 for sale...just tryin 2 see if i can get one local b-4 i order it...thanks


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 30 2007, 05:42 PM~7805588
> *any-1 have a firestone 2500 for sale...just tryin 2 see if i can get one local b-4 i order it...thanks
> *


i can get u contitech 2600lb 4 plys....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt from the 3rd page... dayum wussup wit that miami fest be all the way in the back now


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 1 2007, 12:30 AM~7808061
> *ttt from the 3rd page... dayum wussup wit that miami fest be all the way in the back now
> *


anybody gonna come through this sunday o what?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 30 2007, 09:57 PM~7808261
> *anybody gonna come through this sunday o what?
> *


Fasho!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Dade County Update Bitch.... :biggrin: 

My Dawg Jit Bouncing Back 4 Dem Haterz...Thanx Nunez!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Thats a Landau for the Rooks that DOnt Know any better!!!

The LS of the 2 Doors!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

My Dawg Noel From Noels Muffler Shop....Vert Camaro....Decent LT1 with Nitrous...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Noels Typhoon...4 Those who Dont Know...These are Rare Collector cars that Came with Turbo.....




























Quick Shot of Eddies Kandy Teal Cutlass Now on 22" Ganjas.....










Luckys Kandy 73 Vert on Stocks...Now Sitting on 26" DUB Showtime Spinners.....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Noels Yukon on 24" Foose Wheels...Clean


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hey to all my layitlow homies im fishing a tournament this weekend called the Grove Slam and i need a team name im open for suggestions they can be dirty and im also open to spanish team names....i appreciate the help*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

los pingones lmao...i donno why but tha sounds funny as fuck


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 1 2007, 09:18 AM~7810178
> *Hey to all my layitlow homies im fishing a tournament this weekend called the Grove Slam and i need a team name im open for suggestions they can be dirty and im also open to spanish team names....i appreciate the help
> *


Who's on your team??? :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 1 2007, 12:26 PM~7810580
> *Who's on your team??? :biggrin:
> *



My old boss...a good friend of the family who owns the boat..his neighbor...my bestfriend that i go fishing with and me...boats full...sorry Ivan next time ill let you know i think there is one coming up in June 2nd the Kiwanis Dolphin tournament but these things arent cheap...but if you win you win a good amount of Loot first place in this tournament gets you 15,000 g's and biggest fish gets you 5 g's...thats some loot for your impala


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 1 2007, 11:38 AM~7810312
> *los pingones lmao...i donno why but tha sounds funny as fuck
> *



this name has been added to the list


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

anyone selling some dub trumps?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 1 2007, 10:36 AM~7810630
> *My old boss...a good friend of the family who owns the boat..his neighbor...my bestfriend that i go fishing with and me...boats full...sorry Ivan next time ill let you know i think there is one coming up in June 2nd the Kiwanis Dolphin tournament but these things arent cheap...but if you win you win a good amount of Loot first place in this tournament gets you 15,000 g's and biggest fish gets you 5 g's...thats some loot for your impala
> *



15 G's for first and 5 G's for the biggest fish Shit... :wow: 
Let me know when the next tourney is...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Noels Monte Carlo SS....Runnniiiinnnnggggg Nassstyyyy!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

We Took Noels Monte Carlo For a Spin Around The Hood (Opa Locka To Be Exact)...Should of Seen Everyones Faces when they Hear the Big Block Coming Through!!



Tried to Hit it....It Back fired nasty....PRD still needs to Come through and Get that Timing Tight Work...After that the Motor will be Str8...Car will get Sprayed Afterwards.....












Chillin in Opa Locka......


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Putting the Work in for Jits Landau....

Puled the Wack 305 out...Getting Send out to get Sprayed WET WET WET...Before dropping in the Runner....










Front is off....Gotta make way for a 90 Front...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Alex 71 Donk....Still Waaayy Under Construction...Motor Being Built Right Now...Then it will get Sprayed...




























The Homie Joey had to Come Through with that all Black Suede......


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

The Pitbull Video Shoot


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Chunky's 73 Vert with Gator Guts (Owner of Chunky's Fades Hialeah)....Guts by Joey...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Chunky's Vert Again...The Homie Double O Sold Chunky this Donk a While Back for $10 Stacks...Oscar is the "OldSchool Man"...He gets any Car.....

Lennys Clean Ass Grand National Behind the Vert.....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

**KANDY COBALT BLUE 3 FLIP ILLIMINATOR SS TRUCK ON 26" BELLAGIOS....SS TRUCK DADDY....WET WET WET**

Buddy was Cool....Funny thing is that He knew where my Boy Jit Stayed at when he lived in Opa Locka...He was Like "Yea...You owned the Champagne Lac on Davins that lived next to Chris"...Than his Dawg is like "Yea I remember you"...Than Im like "Dawg you look familiar...You Owned the Kandy Tangerine Avalance on 26" Bellagios & that Kandy Tangerine Monte on 6's"...LoL....Small World


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

***Kandy Violette 73 Donk on 24" GFG's....Violette Suede Guts by Joey & a Running Ass Motor...This is the 73 Donk Daddy In The Making IMO...Night Pics Does No Justice.....I know Lenny Agrees with Me on That......This Bitch Was Serious!!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

The Shirt We Were Wearing Just For the Haterz!!!!!!.........Siddeeeeeewaaaaayyyyyyzzzz


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 1 2007, 12:13 PM~7811474
> *Noels Monte Carlo SS....Runnniiiinnnnggggg Nassstyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



that monte is tooo hard!!!!

man i luv that shit


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

THose are sum nice looking cars


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 1 2007, 01:04 PM~7810791
> *15 G's for first and 5 G's for the biggest fish Shit... :wow:
> Let me know when the next tourney is...
> *



YOUR TELLING ME....and anyone can win that Dolphin tournament dolphin fishing is luck all you gotta do is come across a school get some nice cows and the bull and your set....i hope luck is on my side this weekend....!!! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good luck chico!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

NICE ASS PICS. HIT EM UP :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 1 2007, 02:00 PM~7812299
> *NICE ASS PICS. HIT EM UP :thumbsup:
> *


Bet That Up...Your Truck & Buddys Truck Are Killing it Down Here in MIA....Would Love to See Both Trucks Next To Each Other :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: WOW Dat's all I gots 2 say....Gator guts in tha donk, Intimadator SS on bellagios, & clean ass Monte SS....Nuff said.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

DONT FORGET THIS WEEKEND. ALL INVITED!!!!!!!!!
<a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/5780/lowlyfexh7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 1 2007, 09:18 AM~7810178
> *Hey to all my layitlow homies im fishing a tournament this weekend called the Grove Slam and i need a team name im open for suggestions they can be dirty and im also open to spanish team names....i appreciate the help
> *


 :0 lucky bitch.......ill pay fot the bait. and if you catch something , you owe me a grand. 

i think you should name the team " Team Chum" lol shit ill do it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 1 2007, 01:15 PM~7811486
> *Putting the Work in for Jits Landau....
> 
> Puled the Wack 305 out...Getting Send out to get Sprayed WET WET WET...Before dropping in the Runner....
> ...


I got a Landau 87, which comes factory with 90 front and back.............white with burgundy top and interior. It's listed on EBAY or $4000 obo.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN HIT EM UP NICE ASS FUCKIN PICZ


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2007, 06:16 PM~7814086
> *I got a Landau 87, which comes factory with 90 front and back.............white with burgundy top and interior. It's listed on EBAY or $4000 obo.
> *


Dam that Bitch is Clean & Rare :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT wud up miami


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 1 2007, 07:55 PM~7813552
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :0  lucky bitch.......ill pay fot the bait. and if you catch something , you owe me a grand.
> ...




*LOL SHIT ****** WE GOTTA SPLIT THAT MONEY BETWEEN 4 ANGLERS ON THE BOAT...AND BAIT AINT CHEAP THEM ****** CHARGING 200 FOR A DOZEN OF GOGGLE EYES AND I THINK SOME UBSURD NUMBER LIKE 50 FOR 1 DOZEN PILCHARDS...BUT IM DOWN TO 3 NAMES TEAM "BIG MOBY DICKS".....TEAM "SMELLY FINGERS"....AND TEAM "REEL NASTY"*

THANKS FRANKIE ON THE GOOD LUCK I NEED IT...IMA GO TO A SANTERO AND GET A LIMPIESA DONE...AFTER THAT IM GOING TO CONFESSION TO CONFESS MY SINS......SHIT I MIGHT EVEN SACRIFICE A CHICKEN OR 2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

you gottta kill 2 goats 3 chickens 5 roasters a donkey 2 cows and a monkey!.... dig a huge whole in your backyard and put them in der...lmao


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

we need 2 get everybody 2 come 2 dat hangout sunday in homestead lets pack dat shyt up .................


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@May 2 2007, 10:30 AM~7818410
> *we need 2 get everybody 2 come 2 dat hangout sunday in homestead lets pack dat shyt up .................
> *



X100000 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:tears: i need to finish my shit lol


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

new project hits the streets december 2007


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

looking for 2 pumps or 3 pumps any one got info


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@May 1 2007, 06:31 PM~7813402
> *DONT FORGET THIS WEEKEND. ALL INVITED!!!!!!!!!
> <a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/5780/lowlyfexh7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> *


from what time to what time.....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 427 deille_@May 2 2007, 10:29 AM~7818852
> *looking for 2 pumps or 3 pumps any one got info
> *


i got a complete set up for sale hit me up


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 2 2007, 04:23 PM~7820263
> *from what time to what time.....
> *


11 and up. place will be open till about 6 or 7 hope u can make it


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

any one knows were to get all the fillers for the 79 deville


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wutz miami....tight work on da hangout last nite...not bad


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@May 2 2007, 09:55 PM~7823210
> *11 and up. place will be open till about 6 or 7 hope u can make it
> *


we will be there....a lil late but we will be supporting..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey i need a s-10 ext cab 97 and up....let me know if anyone gots one...thanks


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

good hangout last night, cops were being dicks but w/e. good wednesday.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 2 2007, 11:33 PM~7824932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics HIT EM UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN the vert still looks good after all this years :tears: 









[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my homeboy still got this pitts for sale they have to go 300


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam you have had lota of Verts 
Dont for Get about Sat. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 3 2007, 12:20 PM~7827667
> *my homeboy still got this pitts for sale they have to go 300
> 
> 
> ...


them bitches look so raw...wish i could buy another 1 but i got my hands full with just one


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *SwitchHitter*

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 3 2007, 04:30 PM~7829197
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: What it do cuz...we riding this weekend or what....i got to make up for lost time...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

fo sho cuh we riding *LACS* only uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin: Wait till our regal comes out.

Kandy down too


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 3 2007, 07:06 PM~7829388
> *fo sho cuh we riding LACS only  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's fucked up





:biggrin: hah kiddin, all good.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 3 2007, 07:27 PM~7829499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oye loooooocaaaa!!! why u gotta show that!?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 3 2007, 08:27 PM~7829499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea wait till dat regal comes out hahahaha they have no idea


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 3 2007, 06:27 PM~7829499
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOD DAM *****... TIGHT WORK... :biggrin: 


WUT UP MIAMI???????????????????????


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo guys sellin the truck here are some pics





hit me up with some offers


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo that truck is clean....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 4 2007, 06:27 AM~7832781
> *yo that truck is clean....
> *



X1000000

MY BOYS TOWNCAR JUST THREW SUM DOORS ON IT...CLOSES N OPEN WIT NO PROBLEM. IS NOT NO GHETTO INSTALLATION DATS HOW ROLLIN DO IT...

















NEXT 2 US IT'S MY BOYS S-10 WIT A ESCALADE FROM...ALEX FROM ELEGANCE








:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

ROLLIN DOING BIG THINGS THIS SUMMER BOY......DAMNIT CHARCOAL WTF YOU DOIN LETTIN OUT THEM SPY PICS ****** LET THAT SHIT GET DONE AND SHOW THEM HOW A REAL CAR IS BUILT

*YO HOMIE'S WISH ME LUCK THIS SATURDAY IF I WIN THAT BITCH BOTTLES ON ME ALL DAY SATURDAY NIGHT....ROLLIN MEMEBERS ONLY (BUT I MIGHT LET IVAN IN ON THE PARTYING)*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wheres the hang out on saturday and sundayz?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 4 2007, 07:50 AM~7832963
> *ROLLIN DOING BIG THINGS THIS SUMMER BOY......DAMNIT CHARCOAL WTF YOU DOIN LETTIN OUT THEM SPY PICS ****** LET THAT SHIT GET DONE AND SHOW THEM HOW A REAL CAR IS BUILT
> 
> YO HOMIE'S WISH ME LUCK THIS SATURDAY IF I WIN THAT BITCH BOTTLES ON ME ALL DAY SATURDAY NIGHT....ROLLIN MEMEBERS ONLY (BUT I MIGHT LET IVAN IN ON THE PARTYING)
> *




DALE I'LL BRING MY HOMEGIRLS...DE PINGA !!! LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 3 2007, 05:27 PM~7829499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you might wanna double stack those front mounts, for some reason the front mount to low on the prothane and energy suspension mounts


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 4 2007, 07:50 AM~7832963
> *ROLLIN DOING BIG THINGS THIS SUMMER BOY......DAMNIT CHARCOAL WTF YOU DOIN LETTIN OUT THEM SPY PICS ****** LET THAT SHIT GET DONE AND SHOW THEM HOW A REAL CAR IS BUILT
> 
> YO HOMIE'S WISH ME LUCK THIS SATURDAY IF I WIN THAT BITCH BOTTLES ON ME ALL DAY SATURDAY NIGHT....ROLLIN MEMEBERS ONLY (BUT I MIGHT LET IVAN IN ON THE PARTYING)
> *


Cool with me :thumbsup: 
Where @ Tootsies?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

alright guys selling the truck hit me up with some offers if intereste, ill also sell it with the 13''s if anyone wants them


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 4 2007, 02:14 PM~7835202
> *you might wanna double stack those front mounts, for some reason the front mount to low on the prothane and energy suspension mounts
> *


i know, thank you.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just got word from Clay he will be pinstriping at ths show with a booth.... so if anyone wants to get their stuff striped he will be there...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 4 2007, 10:20 AM~7833086
> *wheres the hang out on saturday and sundayz?
> *


saturdays-lowes
sundays- :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

wheres the hangout today.... FRIDAY!...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 4 2007, 03:01 PM~7835997
> *i know, thank you.
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 4 2007, 04:42 PM~7836466
> *just got word from Clay he will be pinstriping at ths show with a booth.... so if anyone wants to get their stuff striped he will be there...
> 
> 
> ...


next Sat. Ill be there


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Tom. Fuds gets pretty good the first sat of every Month it gets packed


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

any one knows were to find new body filler (fiberglass) for a 79 deville


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 4 2007, 09:50 PM~7837488
> *Tom. Fuds gets pretty good the first sat of every Month it gets packed
> *


u ridin 2day 2 fuddruckersi heard it get really packed....we gonna be out there :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT UP WIT LOWES 2DAY ANYONE GOIN OUT THERE????


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

DONT FORGET THIS WEEKEND. ALL INVITED!!!!!!!!! oh and also dont forget the fight tonight! De La Hoya VS Floyd Mayweather :biggrin: :biggrin: 
<a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/5780/lowlyfexh7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
[/quote]


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

I HAVE THIS HOME FOR SALE @ $750,000 
*
PINECREST*

2850 SQFT
15,000 SQFT LOT
2 CAR GARAGE
FULLY RENOVATED 
PM OR CALL 305.804.0909
GIVE ME AN OFFER


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

THIS IS THE BACKYARD. YOU CAN FIT 24332987 IMPALAS BACK THERE. GIVE ME AN OFFER 305.804.0909 DANNY
ITS ALSO AVAILABLE FOR RENT $3,000/MONTH


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

INSIDE.... I KNOW SOMEONE FROM DOWNSOUTH NEEDS A HOUSE. 
GIVE ME AN OFFER


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR A HOME IN HIALEAH GARDENS I HAVE TWO HOMES FOR SALE WITH A 1 CAR [email protected] $255 AND I WILL PAY FOR THE CLOSING COSTS.
CALL & LETS MAKE A DEAL
305.804.0909


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 5 2007, 10:00 AM~7839370
> *WUT UP WIT LOWES 2DAY ANYONE GOIN OUT THERE????
> *


i wanted to go but i'm going to go watch the fight instead


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 5 2007, 01:43 PM~7839848
> *i wanted to go but i'm going to go watch the fight instead
> *



yea i think every1 either gonna b watchin da fight or gettin fucked up cuz of 5 de mayo lol fuck it i guess one weekend no hangout wont hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 5 2007, 08:47 AM~7839176
> *u ridin 2day 2 fuddruckersi heard it get really packed....we gonna be out there  :biggrin:
> *


i go every 1st sat of the month but go early it gets packed quick ill leave hear around 5:45


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

"SEXUAL CHOCOLATE" Kandy Rootbeer 72 Donk on 26" Trumps... :0 :0 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> DONT FORGET THIS WEEKEND. ALL INVITED!!!!!!!!! oh and also dont forget the fight tonight! De La Hoya VS Floyd Mayweather :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/5780/lowlyfexh7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


[/quote]

We will be there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:58 PM~7678218
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 1998 Jimmy. for more info PM me. trades welcomed.
> ...



*$2800 obo*


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

TO ALL RIDERS COMING THROUGH THE ENTRANCE FOR SHOW CARS WILL BE ON US1 ENTRANCE. NOT 8 STREET ENTRANCE. DRIVE SAFE SEE YALL OUT THERE


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT.....:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 6 2007, 12:33 PM~7843674
> *TTT.....:biggrin:
> *


oye ***** change ur avatar already come on! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 6 2007, 09:48 AM~7843736
> *oye ***** change ur avatar already come on! :biggrin:
> *


Check again !


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 6 2007, 10:58 AM~7843783
> *Check again !
> *


OYE LOKA WE RIDIN OR WHAT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 6 2007, 09:58 AM~7843783
> *Check again !
> *


post that bitch up already fool :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 6 2007, 12:58 PM~7843783
> *Check again !
> *


lol naw pictures too blurry, u gonna ride wednesday? ill take ma camera and we'll get somethin better. i need to introduce yall ****** to my new bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

picnic was good..... much props to Low Lyfe


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 6 2007, 02:05 PM~7844745
> *picnic was good..... much props to Low Lyfe
> *


Unfortunally got stuck doing sum shit and could go... who tooks pictures...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 5 2007, 04:07 PM~7840311
> *"SEXUAL CHOCOLATE" Kandy Rootbeer 72 Donk on 26" Trumps... :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK...DA BITCH LOL LOOKIN CLEAN ASS FUCK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

AND ONE TIME 4 MY LOW LYFE ****** (MY DAWG CHULOW) I WIL POST UP PICS FROM DA PICNIC 2MORROW..DALE!!!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

yall gotta listen to this shit


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 6 2007, 04:18 PM~7845284
> *
> yall gotta listen to this shit
> *


That bitch sounds good as fuck


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 6 2007, 02:42 PM~7844451
> *lol naw pictures too blurry, u gonna ride wednesday? ill take ma camera and we'll get somethin better. i need to introduce yall ****** to my new bitch  :biggrin:
> *



they dont know bout that ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

saturday night!!!!!
ROLLERZ!!!!!







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SWITCHHITTERS CADDY THROUGH MY MIRROS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

RIDIN TO THA BEACH :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

AND 4 THA HATERZ....LOLZ 3 WHEELING THROUGH THE WHOLE STRIP!!! LOLZ DID U DROP 0FF THAT BLACK GIRK AKREADY...U KNOW THE 1 THAT U PIKKED UP IN THAT PIC LOLZ!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 6 2007, 07:40 PM~7846665
> *AND 4 THA HATERZ....LOLZ 3 WHEELING THROUGH THE WHOLE STRIP!!! LOLZ DID U DROP 0FF THAT BLACK GIRK AKREADY...U KNOW THE 1 THAT U PIKKED UP IN THAT PIC LOLZ!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao...you clowning cuz... But we looking good though... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOLZ ROLLERZ CUH! OYE IM GETTING LOOSE WIT THESE PICS.... U CAN TELL ITS MY FIRST CAMERA LMAO! OYE BUT THAT RAIN WE CAUGHT WAS SERIOUS!!!!!GLAD WE STR8


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 93brougham, *SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller*, ripsta85

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 6 2007, 08:00 PM~7846838
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 93brougham, SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, ripsta85
> 
> ...


What it do cuz...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 6 2007, 10:00 PM~7846838
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 93brougham, SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, ripsta85
> 
> ...



que vuelta!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 6 2007, 09:00 PM~7846838
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 93brougham, SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, ripsta85
> 
> ...


WASA CHIKKO...AY I HEARD THAT U LIKE KIKIN CARS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Which junkyard can I still find G-Body parts. I know u-pick has 0. Does anyone know?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 6 2007, 05:18 PM~7845284
> *
> yall gotta listen to this shit
> *


thats a gorilla for your ass. goddamn !!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 6 2007, 10:02 PM~7846852
> *What it do cuz...
> *


chillin like a villian


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 6 2007, 10:03 PM~7846861
> *que vuelta!
> *


que volon to my lincoln peep


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 6 2007, 10:07 PM~7846896
> *WASA CHIKKO...AY I HEARD THAT U LIKE KIKIN CARS LOL :biggrin:
> *


naw man not really wish that shit wouldve never happened but u know theres some dumb ass people in this world cuz :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

does anyone know of a junkyard that has s10 parts...? or maybe a website? thanks


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 6 2007, 11:10 PM~7848348
> *thats a gorilla for your ass. goddamn !!!
> *


Now dats a gorrilla in the city dat bitch is runnin i dont think nobody wants to fuc wit it.  Nice clip


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

So here is the report from this weekend not a single fish caught. We traveled over 200 miles on the water went to 3,000 feet of water came across schools of bait getting hit by tunas, scattered weeds, birds, and woods all the signs you need to catch dolphin and we didnt catch a single one. However i did get my moneys worth at the open bar and bikini contest after. We had all the talent, tackle and bait on the bait and no luck, thats why its called fishing and not catching it takes 40 % skill and 60% luck and we didnt have the luck. Here are some pictures of our team and boat and the bimini start. The top teams made a run to bimini (which is what we should have done and they caught over 112 pounds of fish


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 7 2007, 02:10 AM~7848348
> *thats a gorilla for your ass. goddamn !!!
> *


thas the motor thas goin in da regal haha


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

yo rollinss, ask impresivescutty bout them opalocka lake tarpon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 6 2007, 07:16 PM~7846446
> *saturday night!!!!!
> ROLLERZ!!!!!
> 
> ...


nice line up


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 7 2007, 03:01 PM~7851059
> *yo rollinss, ask impresivescutty bout them opalocka lake tarpon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol weve been talkin bout the fishing in west palm and his smoker kings but hasnt told me nothin bout the tarpon


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 7 2007, 03:26 PM~7851218
> *nice line up
> *


x2!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 7 2007, 01:26 PM~7851218
> *nice line up
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

LOW LYFES PICNIC C.C.








































































































LOOK EVEN DA BIRD WAS TRPPIN OUT NEXT 2 DA TRUCK


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:0 

finally got a digital camera


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 7 2007, 03:00 PM~7852288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 7 2007, 06:00 PM~7852288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



We killin them ******...they aint ready....lets show em how them shits are built...no cuttin corneres here


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

my homeboy Low is sell his 2 door box 3000


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

EVIL, I NEED YOU DOGG, BODY NEEDS SOME WORK. HIT ME UP


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 7 2007, 05:26 PM~7853239
> *EVIL, I NEED YOU DOGG, BODY NEEDS SOME WORK.  HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> ...


why does the top look a bit off there doesnt look rite


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 7 2007, 07:33 PM~7853280
> *why does the top look a bit off there doesnt look rite
> *


I DO NOT KNOW IF FORD T-BIRDS CAME FACTORY WITH A CHOPPED TOP, BUT THIS ONE WAS CUT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 7 2007, 05:50 PM~7853438
> *I DO NOT KNOW IF FORD T-BIRDS CAME FACTORY WITH A CHOPPED TOP, BUT THIS ONE WAS CUT
> *


o ok


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 7 2007, 04:26 PM~7852890
> *We killin them ******...they aint ready....lets show em how them shits are built...no cuttin corneres here
> *


 :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

fresh out da booth........................


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 6 2007, 05:18 PM~7845284
> *
> yall gotta listen to this shit
> *


That shit sounds like a wild animal...
Does it say 5.47 in the back window?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

thats a 5 second car. i would not get in that lil truck even if you payed me. i ride slow in one lane and i put my blinkers like a old bitch.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 7 2007, 11:31 PM~7855530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ttt


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

So no one can tell me where would be a good junkyard to find G-body parts here in MIA?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 7 2007, 08:57 PM~7855224
> *That shit sounds like a wild animal...
> Does it say 5.47 in the back window?
> *


it says 5.87 i dont know what that means tho


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 7 2007, 11:31 PM~7855530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur killin um man...clean shit


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

hot show...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@May 8 2007, 01:00 AM~7855784
> *So no one can tell me where would be a good junkyard to find G-body parts here in MIA?
> *


ima hit up a few junk yards today, so if i see anything ill let u kno.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 8 2007, 05:45 AM~7856784
> *ima hit up a few junk yards today, so if i see anything ill let u kno.
> *


remember bobs!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@May 8 2007, 01:00 AM~7855784
> *So no one can tell me where would be a good junkyard to find G-body parts here in MIA?
> *


just got bak from bobs upik. I wasn't lookin hard but I saw a few. A blak monte, 2 cuttys and a regal. I'm sure there's prob a few more but like I said I wasn't really looking for gbodys. The monte was in the best condition.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 8 2007, 10:12 AM~7857120
> *remember bobs!!
> *


Lol yes *****, I went. I saw that 90d u were talkin about. U need to pik up that front bumper lol. Dale we ridin wednesday.


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

try the usual 74 street junk yards


----------



## fordvic (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@May 7 2007, 05:08 PM~7853143
> *my homeboy Low is sell his 2 door box 3000
> 
> 
> ...


is that the car horsepower did? And does it still have motor and trans in it or what motor is he selling with it?


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fordvic_@May 8 2007, 12:32 PM~7859191
> *is that the car horsepower did? And does it still have motor and trans in it or what motor is he selling with it?
> *


no motor or trans go to horsepower and talk to low


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Who is going to be at the Street of Gold Car Show this weekend 
im gonna go out there who else will be out there .....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:58 PM~7678218
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 1998 Jimmy. for more info PM me. trades welcomed.
> ...



still for sale, taking *any reasonable offers*


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 8 2007, 02:54 PM~7859351
> *Who is going to be at the Street of Gold Car Show this weekend
> im gonna go out there who else will be out there .....
> *


i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Clay will be there pinstriping at the show...so if you want your car, bike, or truck pinstriped take some money.....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 8 2007, 02:54 PM~7859351
> *Who is going to be at the Street of Gold Car Show this weekend
> im gonna go out there who else will be out there .....
> *


 :biggrin: ..MAd Propz to Streets of Gold.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 8 2007, 10:27 AM~7857976
> *just got bak from bobs upik. I wasn't lookin hard but I saw a few. A blak monte, 2 cuttys and a regal. I'm sure there's prob a few more but like I said I wasn't really looking for gbodys. The monte was in the best condition.
> *


Thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fordvic_@May 8 2007, 01:32 PM~7859191
> *is that the car horsepower did? And does it still have motor and trans in it or what motor is he selling with it?
> *


that box had a bigblock once. with a nasty cam. ran hard


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 2 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

"vendors welcome


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 8 2007, 01:54 PM~7859351
> *Who is going to be at the Street of Gold Car Show this weekend
> im gonna go out there who else will be out there .....
> *


you already know...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

we just got the ok from the city that we are gonna be closing the street for the show!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 8 2007, 09:31 AM~7858004
> *Lol yes *****, I went. I saw that 90d u were talkin about. U need to pik up that front bumper lol. Dale we ridin wednesday.
> *


that front bumper is all banged 

how are da stocks?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 8 2007, 07:14 PM~7862338
> *we just got the ok from the city that we are gonna be closing the street for the show!!!!
> *


im there

last years show was koo


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

a lil goldleafing and pinstriping for the haters :biggrin: 









my boy Mr.Ed laying it down on his 1st car..as we speak... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 8 2007, 10:26 PM~7862459
> *that front bumper is all banged
> 
> how are da stocks?
> *


they beautiful. today i got them put on. feels nice riding even. but i wasnt able to find a black steel stock so it has a roadmaster rim on. i cleaned off most of that spray paint already. ima see if i go to u pick tommorow and see if they got the steel stock and hopefully i find some hubcaps


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 7 2007, 05:58 PM~7853500
> *:0
> *


???????????????? :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 8 2007, 09:54 PM~7863381
> *???????????????? :nicoderm:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: me neither lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 8 2007, 08:36 PM~7862563
> *a lil goldleafing and pinstriping for the haters  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



tight work *****...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 
*MUTHAFUCKIN E.T.'s MOMMA COMIN STRAIGHT UP OUTTA HIALEAH ***** HOLLA*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 06:12 AM~7865242
> *:0  :0  :0
> MUTHAFUCKIN E.T.'s MOMMA COMIN STRAIGHT UP OUTTA HIALEAH ***** HOLLA
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!! you tripping with that SKIM :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 09:12 AM~7865242
> *:0  :0  :0
> MUTHAFUCKIN E.T.'s MOMMA COMIN STRAIGHT UP OUTTA HIALEAH ***** HOLLA
> 
> ...




yooooo wtf....this world has some sickos in it.....i just lost my breakfeast


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 8 2007, 07:36 PM~7862563
> *a lil goldleafing and pinstriping for the haters  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 8 2007, 12:54 PM~7859351
> *Who is going to be at the Street of Gold Car Show this weekend
> im gonna go out there who else will be out there .....
> *


where????


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 8 2007, 05:17 PM~7861435
> *that box had a bigblock once. with a nasty cam. ran hard
> *


x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 08:12 AM~7865242
> *:0  :0  :0
> MUTHAFUCKIN E.T.'s MOMMA COMIN STRAIGHT UP OUTTA HIALEAH ***** HOLLA
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ENGLISH BULLDOGS 4 SALE $800 CALL MY BOY RAY @ 786-232-1984 FOR DETAILS...THEY'RE ONLY 3 WEEKS OLD


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn they cute


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 8 2007, 07:14 PM~7862338
> *we just got the ok from the city that we are gonna be closing the street for the show!!!!
> *


thats real str8


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 9 2007, 11:39 AM~7867664
> *damn they cute
> *


x2


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 8 2007, 07:36 PM~7862563
> *a lil goldleafing and pinstriping for the haters  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some nice striping


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks to all for saying my striping is nice... that honestly was my first one on a car......




> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 8 2007, 09:36 PM~7862563
> *a lil goldleafing and pinstriping for the haters  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

H2 on 30'S in broward getting a four pack of 12's installed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2007, 04:05 PM~7868750
> *H2 on 30'S in broward getting a four pack of 12's installed
> 
> 
> ...




nice :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

http://i12.tinypic.com/4pf120z.jpg
EVERYONE IS WELCOME


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 7 2007, 03:00 PM~7852288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good... :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@May 9 2007, 05:51 PM~7869753
> *looks good... :thumbsup:
> *


X3


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@May 9 2007, 06:28 PM~7869971
> *X3
> *


thank you. those pics are old . more updates to come. all i gotta say BROCHA & MO DONT PLAY, :biggrin: BEST OF THE BEST


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

TTT from page 3.....what happened to miami fest shits been pretty slow lately


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 10 2007, 08:02 AM~7874177
> *TTT from page 3.....what happened to miami fest shits been pretty slow lately
> *


you stopped coming on here 10 times a day :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2007, 10:14 AM~7874244
> *you stopped coming on here 10 times a day  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



haha.. :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2007, 10:14 AM~7874244
> *you stopped coming on here 10 times a day  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



hey your post count is catchin up!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 7 2007, 04:00 PM~7852288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2007, 10:14 AM~7874244
> *you stopped coming on here 10 times a day  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 10 2007, 09:28 AM~7874330
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thank you. lets go ahead and put urs on som 14s chrome and powder coated. one day ***** . trust me.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 10 2007, 01:32 PM~7875182
> *thank you. lets go ahead and put urs on som 14s chrome and powder coated. one day ***** . trust me.
> *



as much as i love lolo's i think ***** wants and would look nice on sum 4's probably some dub ganjas or trumps....i saw a new towncar with 22 inch dub trumps with vogue tires and that shit looked soo raw


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 10 2007, 11:40 AM~7875243
> *as much as i love lolo's i think ***** wants and would look nice on sum 4's probably some dub ganjas or trumps....i saw a new towncar with 22 inch dub trumps with vogue tires and that shit looked soo raw
> *


vinny were not friends anymore. :banghead: :buttkick: lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 10 2007, 01:44 PM~7875278
> *vinny were not friends anymore. :banghead:  :buttkick:  lol
> *



lol yoo wuzup wit da ride you need a hand let a brotha know...i remember you always tellin me put 14's on the impala...lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 10 2007, 12:55 PM~7875357
> *lol yoo wuzup wit da ride you need a hand let a brotha know...i remember you always tellin me put 14's on the impala...lol
> *


lol yo danny if you need help let me know....even tho i dont know much lol i can also help do somethin lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

who's going?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 10 2007, 01:30 PM~7876542
> *who's going?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

was foolin around on photoshop


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 10 2007, 12:33 PM~7875653
> *lol yo danny if you need help let me know....even tho i dont know much lol i can also help do somethin lol
> *


ILL NEED HELP PUSHING ON THE TRAILER THATS ALL. I COULD DO MOST OF IT MYSELF GUYS. TXS THO


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

This is how its done back in the day in HIALEAH/SEMINOLA....Waaay bacckk...Donks & LS Box Chevys


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ill be at the show this saturday with my ryde


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

fuck i was driving home lastnite from da hangout & my car turned off , i thought it was da battery but it wasnt kuz it would try 2 turn on & i had more than half a tank of gas but it sounded like i needed gas , my homie looked in2 the fuel injection 2day & told me that the i wasnt recieving gas , has any1 ever had this problem ? especially lacs?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 10 2007, 11:29 PM~7880547
> *fuck i was driving home lastnite from da hangout & my car turned off , i thought it was da battery but it wasnt kuz it would try 2 turn on & i had more than half a tank of gas but it sounded like i needed gas , my homie looked in2 the fuel injection 2day & told me that the i wasnt recieving gas , has any1 ever had this problem ? especially lacs?
> 
> I t can be your fuel pump, is it electronic inside the gas tank, or manual on the block?
> *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7875182
> *thank you. lets go ahead and put urs on som 14s chrome and powder coated. one day ***** . trust me.
> *


DE PINGA LOL !!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 10 2007, 11:40 AM~7875243
> *as much as i love lolo's i think ***** wants and would look nice on sum 4's probably some dub ganjas or trumps....i saw a new towncar with 22 inch dub trumps with vogue tires and that shit looked soo raw
> *


DALE LET THIS ***** WUTZ UP CUZ!!!! LOL DALE!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 11 2007, 01:29 AM~7880547
> *fuck i was driving home lastnite from da hangout & my car turned off , i thought it was da battery but it wasnt kuz it would try 2 turn on & i had more than half a tank of gas but it sounded like i needed gas , my homie looked in2 the fuel injection 2day & told me that the i wasnt recieving gas , has any1 ever had this problem ? especially lacs?
> *



sounds like the sending unit in your gas tank its fuel injection right...my caprice and impala did that shit 2 me..i guess its a GM thing


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 10 2007, 10:29 PM~7880547
> *fuck i was driving home lastnite from da hangout & my car turned off , i thought it was da battery but it wasnt kuz it would try 2 turn on & i had more than half a tank of gas but it sounded like i needed gas , my homie looked in2 the fuel injection 2day & told me that the i wasnt recieving gas , has any1 ever had this problem ? especially lacs?
> *


I ve had my 2 door 4 years and went threw just about every problem that a 4100 computer b.s motor can give you, if you not getting fuel chk your fuse to the fuel pump if not blown the pump itself has took a schit , but sometymes its not always the case those cars are old and so does the wiring if there is a break in the ground to the pump from hitting switches or its just old you may not be getting power to the sending unit ityself. If you decide to drop the gas tank before you go and by a fuel pump puit some gas in a bucket and put power and ground to the fuel pump itself if it turns on then you know there is a break in the wiring somwhere or your a fuse is blown somewhere jus giving a lil advice homie hope i could help out


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 10 2007, 10:10 PM~7879427
> *ill be at the show this saturday with my ryde
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: why post pics of ur car like we care :uh: :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 10 2007, 06:48 PM~7877925
> *ILL NEED HELP PUSHING ON THE TRAILER THATS ALL. I COULD DO MOST OF IT MYSELF GUYS. TXS THO
> *


JUS LET ME KNOW!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 11 2007, 10:33 AM~7882158
> *I ve had my 2 door 4 years and went threw just about every problem that a 4100 computer b.s motor can give you, if you not getting fuel chk your fuse to the fuel pump if not blown the pump itself has took a schit , but sometymes its not always the case those cars are old and so does the wiring if there is a break in the ground to the pump from hitting switches or its just old you may not be getting power to the sending unit ityself. If you decide to drop the gas tank before you go and by a fuel pump puit some gas in a bucket and put power and ground to the fuel pump itself if it turns on then you know there is a break in the wiring somwhere or your a fuse is blown somewhere jus giving a lil advice homie hope i could help out
> *


shit, lo que me espera. :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check this out and post what ya'll think 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=112109


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 10 2007, 07:46 PM~7879198
> *This is how its done back in the day in HIALEAH/SEMINOLA....Waaay bacckk...Donks & LS Box Chevys
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that was way back


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 11 2007, 07:33 AM~7882158
> *I ve had my 2 door 4 years and went threw just about every problem that a 4100 computer b.s motor can give you, if you not getting fuel chk your fuse to the fuel pump if not blown the pump itself has took a schit , but sometymes its not always the case those cars are old and so does the wiring if there is a break in the ground to the pump from hitting switches or its just old you may not be getting power to the sending unit ityself. If you decide to drop the gas tank before you go and by a fuel pump puit some gas in a bucket and put power and ground to the fuel pump itself if it turns on then you know there is a break in the wiring somwhere or your a fuse is blown somewhere jus giving a lil advice homie hope i could help out
> *


my eldog had the same problem, i wouldnt get any power to the pump so i just ran a new hot wire to the pump


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

lol wha car u got PACMAN? prolly a lil bike


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

aint nothin going down tonight ? wussup wit the beach ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 11 2007, 07:33 AM~7882158
> *I ve had my 2 door 4 years and went threw just about every problem that a 4100 computer b.s motor can give you, if you not getting fuel chk your fuse to the fuel pump if not blown the pump itself has took a schit , but sometymes its not always the case those cars are old and so does the wiring if there is a break in the ground to the pump from hitting switches or its just old you may not be getting power to the sending unit ityself. If you decide to drop the gas tank before you go and by a fuel pump puit some gas in a bucket and put power and ground to the fuel pump itself if it turns on then you know there is a break in the wiring somwhere or your a fuse is blown somewhere jus giving a lil advice homie hope i could help out
> *



thanks alot homie i really appreciate it

imma check that out 2morrow hopefully its just a fuse

:uh:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 11 2007, 08:13 PM~7885901
> *thanks alot homie i really appreciate it
> 
> imma check that out 2morrow hopefully its just a fuse
> ...


70% of the time its a fuse
15% of the time injector wire plug not making a good contact
15% Fuel pump burned out. If the above steps don't work try to test the electrical fuel pump with a jump wire.

Anyways good luck :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@May 11 2007, 09:36 PM~7886802
> *70% of the time its a fuse
> 15% of the time injector wire plug not making a good contact
> 15% Fuel pump burned out.  If the above steps don't work try to test the electrical fuel pump with a jump wire.
> ...


i also forgot 2 mention that when i was trying 2 crank the car on it started smelling like burned rubber

hopefully that was a fuse burning


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*DOUBLE O, IMA SCOOP THIS BITCH UP FROM MY ***** HOUSE IN LIBERTY CITY AND DROP HER ASS OFF IN THE PORK & BEANS, YOU WANNA HIT THIS BITCH HIT ME ON DA BLUE TOOF.*


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2007, 09:55 PM~7886904
> *DOUBLE O, IMA SCOOP THIS BITCH UP FROM MY ***** HOUSE IN LIBERTY CITY AND DROP HER ASS OFF IN THE PORK & BEANS, YOU WANNA HIT THIS BITCH HIT ME ON DA BLUE TOOF.
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 12 2007, 12:57 AM~7886916
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2!!

wtf is up with her cheeks? i kno everything else is just as bad, but thats probably what stands out the most.

:barf: :barf:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2007, 09:55 PM~7886904
> *DOUBLE O, IMA SCOOP THIS BITCH UP FROM MY ***** HOUSE IN LIBERTY CITY AND DROP HER ASS OFF IN THE PORK & BEANS, YOU WANNA HIT THIS BITCH HIT ME ON DA BLUE TOOF.
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha whered u find this thing!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 11 2007, 11:01 PM~7886949
> *x2!!
> 
> wtf is up with her cheeks? i kno everything else is just as bad, but thats probably what stands out the most.
> ...


BITCH GOT A SMALL CASE OF DA MUMPS, DONT EVEN TRIP


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 12:55 AM~7886904
> *DOUBLE O, IMA SCOOP THIS BITCH UP FROM MY ***** HOUSE IN LIBERTY CITY AND DROP HER ASS OFF IN THE PORK & BEANS, YOU WANNA HIT THIS BITCH HIT ME ON DA BLUE TOOF.
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!! ugly chipmonk-ass hoe :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2007, 09:55 PM~7886904
> *DOUBLE O, IMA SCOOP THIS BITCH UP FROM MY ***** HOUSE IN LIBERTY CITY AND DROP HER ASS OFF IN THE PORK & BEANS, YOU WANNA HIT THIS BITCH HIT ME ON DA BLUE TOOF.
> 
> 
> ...


SKIM you got issues :biggrin: and what's up with you and knowing all the different hoods down here i don't know shit about texas :dunno: . you sure you're not from opalocka or maybe carol city :cheesy:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

YO LOOK AT THIS----> :0 


HONDA WITH BLOWN BIG BLOCK


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 10 2007, 03:30 PM~7876542
> *who's going?
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW!!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 12 2007, 12:38 AM~7887685
> *YO LOOK AT THIS----> :0
> HONDA WITH BLOWN BIG BLOCK
> *


God dam that honda must fly


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 12 2007, 05:26 AM~7888088
> *SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW!!!!
> *


what time is everyone going to head out there


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2007, 10:55 PM~7886904
> *DOUBLE O, IMA SCOOP THIS BITCH UP FROM MY ***** HOUSE IN LIBERTY CITY AND DROP HER ASS OFF IN THE PORK & BEANS, YOU WANNA HIT THIS BITCH HIT ME ON DA BLUE TOOF.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHE MUST HAVE SUCK'D A LOT OF DICK HER CHEEK BONES ARE BIG AND HEALTHY :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:barf: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2007, 12:40 AM~7887504
> *SKIM you got issues  :biggrin:  and what's up with you and knowing all the different hoods down here i don't know shit about texas  :dunno: . you sure you're not from opalocka or maybe carol city  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 11:38 AM~7889300
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 12:55 AM~7886904
> *DOUBLE O, IMA SCOOP THIS BITCH UP FROM MY ***** HOUSE IN LIBERTY CITY AND DROP HER ASS OFF IN THE PORK & BEANS, YOU WANNA HIT THIS BITCH HIT ME ON DA BLUE TOOF.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SOOOO DOUBLE O!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Just Got back frm the Street of Gold car show it was a very good turn out mad props to all them street of gold memeber and everyone that put the show together it was very good 
P.S I got Best Lifted Car and 2nd place in Full Luxury


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Any pics? From the show...............and hydro action?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@May 12 2007, 12:03 PM~7889433
> *THAT IS SOOOO DOUBLE O!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMN CHICO LIKE THAT FOOL :angry: 

:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Tired of the fat chick !


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

The way it's done...............


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

POST SOME OF THEM VIDA GUERA PICS YOU HAVE :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2007, 09:16 PM~7891419
> *POST SOME OF THEM VIDA GUERA PICS YOU HAVE  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2007, 09:16 PM~7891419
> *POST SOME OF THEM VIDA GUERA PICS YOU HAVE  :cheesy:
> *



























A little ICE LA FOX !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NICE !!!!! ANY WHITE GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Want to say thanks to Javier and the rest of the streets of Gold members for todays event. Turned out pretty nice. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2007, 09:31 PM~7891513
> *NICE !!!!! ANY WHITE GIRLS  :biggrin:
> *



NOT REALLY...........ONLY THESE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good time... shout out to all the clubs n solo riders "thanks for the support" ... congrats to all the winners ... we'll see at next show!!!

posting pix tomorrow...


----------



## dis nigguh here... (Apr 25, 2007)

i got a 13" conti kit wrapped in black canvas still has the hub in it.perfect for a street car will need a lil work for show.it has a small spot on a corner where it looks like the heat of the weld went threw,nuthing that u can tell in the street tho..canvas is just dusty still looks very good

im looking 2 trade for hydro parts,looking for a complete starter setup can be old but has to work,if not i need atleast 1 pump,deep cups and reg cups,dumps w/ fittings,a switchbox but prefer a panel(has to have switches!),15' hoses,dont need strokes or back hoses..let me know wut u have....pm me thanx


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 12 2007, 08:12 PM~7891396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Loving your 59


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 12 2007, 08:30 PM~7891506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam finally something good that fat chick was ugly as fuk


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 13 2007, 07:07 AM~7892728
> *Loving your 59
> *


THANKS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Any pics from yesterday show?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 13 2007, 01:03 PM~7894098
> *Any pics from yesterday show?
> *


i will post them 2morrow...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 13 2007, 05:39 PM~7895566
> *TTT
> *


X2 THIS SHIT IS DEAD


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 13 2007, 05:42 PM~7895583
> *X2 THIS SHIT IS DEAD
> *


lol.. for real i had to do something to get this bitch back on page 1..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 13 2007, 05:44 PM~7895591
> *lol.. for real i had to do something to get this bitch back on page 1..
> *


Lmao i guess since it MOTHERS DAY eeryone is out Did any one take pics at the Street of Gold show to show everyone what they missed


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 12 2007, 07:26 AM~7888088
> *SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW!!!!
> *



Good show yesterday. Mad Propz to the Streets of Gold Crew.

Ridin for Faith


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 13 2007, 06:42 PM~7895583
> *X2 THIS SHIT IS DEAD
> *


x3 damn


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 11 2007, 07:33 AM~7882158
> *I ve had my 2 door 4 years and went threw just about every problem that a 4100 computer b.s motor can give you, if you not getting fuel chk your fuse to the fuel pump if not blown the pump itself has took a schit , but sometymes its not always the case those cars are old and so does the wiring if there is a break in the ground to the pump from hitting switches or its just old you may not be getting power to the sending unit ityself. If you decide to drop the gas tank before you go and by a fuel pump puit some gas in a bucket and put power and ground to the fuel pump itself if it turns on then you know there is a break in the wiring somwhere or your a fuse is blown somewhere jus giving a lil advice homie hope i could help out
> *


which fuse could it be because nothing is labeled on the fuse block i dont know why?

is there a website that has a fuse block for my car 

i tried lookin but i aint find shit


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn bear ur car be trippin lately


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2007, 12:40 AM~7887504
> *SKIM you got issues  :biggrin:  and what's up with you and knowing all the different hoods down here i don't know shit about texas  :dunno: . you sure you're not from opalocka or maybe carol city  :cheesy:
> *


*MY HOMEGIRL GWENETH FROM BOCA BE PUTTIN ME UP ON GAME FOOL. THOUCHU KNEW* :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2007, 07:19 PM~7896096
> *MY HOMEGIRL GWENETH FROM BOCA  BE PUTTIN ME UP ON GAME FOOL. THOUCHU KNEW  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WOW !!!!!!! i really think i'm speech less on that one SKIM :0


----------



## dis nigguh here... (Apr 25, 2007)

thats aint even rite! :nosad:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@May 9 2007, 03:53 PM~7869462
> *
> *


imma be out there yall should too its gonna be good ass fuck


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

jus buffed the cutlass today and sum pics from last night dat black mustang wit da clown iz one of my customers (fast car!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## dis nigguh here... (Apr 25, 2007)

wuzzup wit that body lift on that cutty dawg??? big rims huh?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dis ****** here..._@May 14 2007, 02:08 AM~7897823
> *wuzzup wit that body lift on that cutty dawg??? big rims huh?
> *


YEA HIGH RIDER LOL


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Dam...Paint came out Nice RoLl1NRegal......Props on that.....But Buddy Giving MIA a Bad Name with that Frame Lift...SMH...We dont do that in Miami


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

hows it gonna say mo sucks dick on the frame lol
also, whos got that kandy orange vert coupe box, looked freshly painted was still missin its bumpers saw it around sunrise swap shop


>


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> hows it gonna say mo sucks dick on the frame lol
> also, whos got that kandy orange vert coupe box, looked freshly painted was still missin its bumpers saw it around sunrise swap shop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 13 2007, 06:35 PM~7895848
> *which fuse could it be because nothing is labeled on the fuse block i dont know why?
> 
> is there a website that has a fuse block for my car
> ...


To be honest I went thru the same schit and I had to break out the fuse tester light cause mine werent labeled either


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 14 2007, 07:32 AM~7898441
> *Theres a Couple Vert Boxes Out & Coming Out.......You either saw "GARFIELD PART 2" (The First Garfield Box is the LS on 30" Clear Wheels) or it was Brian Pata (R.I.P) Box that he was building before he died (His Brother is finishing it for him)
> 
> Then theirs Rodneys Kandy Gold Box on 24" All Gold Dayton...But wasnt him LoL
> *


good lookin out, figured you would know heh.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 13 2007, 11:37 PM~7897947
> *Dam...Paint came out Nice RoLl1NRegal......Props on that.....But Buddy Giving MIA a Bad Name with that Frame Lift...SMH...We dont do that in Miami
> *


x2 he probably bought the car like that already cause now a days you don't have to do crazy lifts on cars to fit 24's


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some pics of the show....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

we would like to again thank all who came and supported the show...

special thanks to Phil from S.I.C. cars for a great deal of help and sponsorship..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 14 2007, 08:05 AM~7899030
> *some pics of the show....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures lets hope to have this same show next year


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Even grandfather is on 22s :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

LET ME KNOW WUT YA'LL THINK...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 14 2007, 01:07 PM~7900978
> *LET ME KNOW WUT YA'LL THINK...
> 
> *


loooks Very Clean


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 14 2007, 02:26 PM~7901148
> *loooks Very Clean
> *




thx dawg...here is a pic of ur ride. da picture looks hard as fuck...

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

on the way 2 da car show....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for the pic it does look good


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 14 2007, 09:38 AM~7898871
> *x2 he probably bought the car like that already cause now a days you don't have to do crazy lifts on cars to fit 24's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YO HIT EM UP I CAME ACROSS THESE PICS THE FIRST PERSON THAT CAME TO MINES WAS YOU CUZO....THERES ONE PIC THAT I WAS TRYING TO SAVE BUT I GOT KICKD OFF FUCKIN AOL BUT ANYWAYZ HOPE U LIKE THAM CUZO


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2007, 09:19 PM~7896096
> *MY HOMEGIRL GWENETH FROM BOCA  BE PUTTIN ME UP ON GAME FOOL. THOUCHU KNEW  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn skim u are a ruthless lol hows the lac foo


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 14 2007, 07:38 AM~7898871
> *x2 he probably bought the car like that already cause now a days you don't have to do crazy lifts on cars to fit 24's
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte looks clean


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> hows it gonna say mo sucks dick on the frame lol
> also, whos got that kandy orange vert coupe box, looked freshly painted was still missin its bumpers saw it around sunrise swap shop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 14 2007, 10:05 AM~7899030
> *some pics of the show....
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg switchhitter winning 1st place thats how we do it we doin big thangs


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7901725
> *on the way 2 da car show....
> 
> 
> ...


damn ***** shittin on the crown vics wit dat gangsta lean :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7901725
> *on the way 2 da car show....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7901725
> *on the way 2 da car show....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

What happened with the hoppers... no one got any pics of them gett'n off ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 14 2007, 06:51 PM~7902624
> *What happened with the hoppers... no one got any pics of them gett'n off ?
> *


i recorded some of it but im not too sure how to put this type of video on the comp


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :angry:   :0  :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 14 2007, 08:22 PM~7903272
> *i recorded some of it but im not too sure how to put this type of video on the comp
> *


TRUUCHHHHAAAA! wut they do ?


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 14 2007, 09:22 PM~7903272
> *i recorded some of it but im not too sure how to put this type of video on the comp
> *


youtube or photobucket?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

damn miii ****** wusz good miami ! sellin da lacc holla at me 3800

lookin for a 93-96 big body holla


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 14 2007, 04:34 PM~7902489
> *my dawg switchhitter winning 1st place thats how we do it we doin big thangs
> *


one time for that boy switchhitter with them golds in his mouth :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@May 14 2007, 04:31 PM~7902470
> *who does the verts on these boxes iam looking to getting mines cut ya got pics thanx
> *


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 14 2007, 04:34 PM~7902489
> *my dawg switchhitter winning 1st place thats how we do it we doin big thangs
> *


lol.. what it do brotha...... yeah you know i try. :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 14 2007, 09:24 PM~7905162
> *one time for that boy switchhitter with them golds in his mouth  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


haha...you clownin cuz... but whats good cuz, when we gonna hit the hangouts again..


----------



## dis nigguh here... (Apr 25, 2007)

I need a set of deep cups,2 dumps with all fittingsand return hoses,switches,1 gear and 2 9/16 keys,1 set of regular tank bolts and nuts or rods and nuts with backing plates,1 set of rods and nuts for a whammy tank,and 2 15' hoses...i need these parts asap shipped to 33993 so please post pix and price or pm me with a SHIPPED price. thanks everyone....


----------



## dis nigguh here... (Apr 25, 2007)

i can also pik up


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 12 2007, 10:30 PM~7891506
> *
> 
> 
> ...




_*A LITTLE......*_ ICE LA FOX... AINT NOTHING LITTLE BOUT THAT ASS................ :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

SELLING A 97 TOWN CAR ITS IN THE PROCESS OF GETTIN JUICED CAR IS VERY WELL MAINTAINED AND CLEAN 3 PUMPING IT WITH 6 BATT. $ 5000 HOLA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 14 2007, 10:20 PM~7905627
> *haha...you clownin cuz... but whats good cuz, when we gonna hit the hangouts again..
> *


you already know :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w6/TheS...eetanimated.gif[/img]
[/quote]

:0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w6/TheS...eetanimated.gif[/img]


 :0
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w6/TheS...eetanimated.gif[/img]


 :0
[/quote]
lmao


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

at C.B. Smith Park


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CB SMITH OR OPA LOCKA AIRPORT?


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 15 2007, 05:23 PM~7910970
> *CB SMITH OR OPA LOCKA AIRPORT?
> *


CB SMITH


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w6/TheS...eetanimated.gif[/img]


 :0
[/quote]
Thats where that shit belongs..........................good stuff.


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

sellin a jetblack 74 t bird super clean... 2 door big body... 462 big block ...new paint perfect interior... everything electrical works...aski for 2300 ...will post picssoon...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

trades are also welcomed


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@May 15 2007, 05:54 PM~7910424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

sellin a jetblack 74 t bird super clean... 2 door big body... 462 big block ...new paint perfect interior... everything electrical works...aski for 2300 ...will post picssoon...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/bird.bmp


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

E took the regal out for lunch today, said to say _*" NO TRAILER QUEENS HERE, PATNA"*_


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@May 16 2007, 11:04 AM~7916428
> *E took the regal out for lunch today, said to say " NO TRAILER QUEENS HERE, PATNA"
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats waht im talkin bout


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

my boys is sellin english bulldog pups for $800

















HIT EM UP @ 786-232-1984 RAY IS HIS NAME


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@May 16 2007, 11:04 AM~7916428
> *E took the regal out for lunch today, said to say " NO TRAILER QUEENS HERE, PATNA"
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how its done no car should be on a trailer drive it


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@May 16 2007, 12:04 PM~7916428
> *E took the regal out for lunch today, said to say " NO TRAILER QUEENS HERE, PATNA"
> 
> 
> ...


4 SHO EVIL!!! :thumbsup: WUDDUP JOE! :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@May 16 2007, 12:04 PM~7916428
> *E took the regal out for lunch today, said to say " NO TRAILER QUEENS HERE, PATNA"
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN **** CANT CALL NOBODY!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

probably aint the place for this but fuck it

Got some Jordan Retro Fire Red 3s for sale, lookin for $150, we can do meetups, just holla at me, 100% authentic, got the receipt to prove it....
got 2 11's and an 11.5


























I also got a Wood Nardi wheel for sale, no adapter or horn button, just the wheel...looking for $50

hit me up


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

What big rims do to classic chevys..................


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 16 2007, 06:23 PM~7919278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

fukin cops....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote

this is one of SKIM's photoshops :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2007, 12:50 AM~7921570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]

i think as long as miami cars DON'T look like this we'll be alright :uh:


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@May 16 2007, 11:04 AM~7916428
> *E took the regal out for lunch today, said to say " NO TRAILER QUEENS HERE, PATNA"
> 
> 
> ...


 thats right no trailer queen more like king of the street


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

>


i think as long as miami cars DON'T look like this we'll be alright :uh:
[/quote]
sour cream and onions that shit stinks


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Hell Nah...No Theme Cars in Miami!!!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:nono: :nono: 


> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 16 2007, 06:23 PM~7919278
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 17 2007, 11:27 AM~7924016
> *Hell Nah...No Theme Cars in Miami!!!!!
> *


that shit is sooo gay

its like free advertisement kuz im sure pringles aint paying that dork


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Taco Bell Donk coming Soon


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Who makes these clear bumpers? I want one


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 17 2007, 03:38 PM~7925736
> *Who makes these clear bumpers? I want one
> 
> 
> ...


lmao me too lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 17 2007, 03:19 PM~7925561
> *Taco Bell Donk coming Soon
> *


hahaha

the only car that wont get kicked outta hangouts


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

so how's the weather


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

i knew that hood looked familiar... a show in my old hood & i didn't even kno, Damn I need 2 come on hea more.... Wuz it a good show in S.E. Hialeah?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 17 2007, 05:05 PM~7926359
> *hahaha
> 
> the only car that wont get kicked outta hangouts
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

>


i think as long as miami cars DON'T look like this we'll be alright :uh:
[/quote]

hell yeah, my buddy moved up to south carolina, all the cars up there are theme cars (garbage)


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> i think as long as miami cars DON'T look like this we'll be alright :uh:


sour cream and onions that shit stinks
[/quote]
wow off roading in a donk :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wut up miami....wutz good wit LOWES this weekend ?????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 18 2007, 07:55 AM~7929118
> *wut up miami....wutz good wit LOWES this weekend ?????
> *



YO ***** we got a meeting this weekend homie


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 18 2007, 07:20 AM~7929337
> *YO ***** we got a meeting this weekend homie
> *


I KNOW PROCHA CALLED ME LAST NITE.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 18 2007, 06:20 AM~7929337
> *YO ***** we got a meeting this weekend homie
> *


WELL COME THREW LOWES AFTER THE MEETING


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

not bad idea


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 18 2007, 10:55 AM~7930424
> *not bad idea
> *




X1000000000 well pit stop @ pincho man lol :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeahhhh in the s10 ***** lol...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/445515/maybach_exelero/
gansta ass mybach



sum dum ass ***** lol
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/410714/neck_crack/


sum funny shit lol
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/67015/35_fac..._in_32_seconds/


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 18 2007, 09:59 AM~7930444
> *X1000000000 well pit stop @ pincho man lol :biggrin:
> *


dam pincho man makes sum good asss burgers


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

so wussup everyone wheres the hangout tonight?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DRòN, *93brougham, marquison14zz, SwitchHitter*


:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 18 2007, 06:34 PM~7932700
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DRòN, 93brougham, marquison14zz, SwitchHitter
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: wut up fellow lac brothers :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 18 2007, 04:34 PM~7932700
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DRòN, 93brougham, marquison14zz, SwitchHitter
> :wave:
> *


what it do !!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 18 2007, 04:36 PM~7932709
> *:wave: wut up fellow lac brothers  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 18 2007, 04:34 PM~7932700
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DRòN, 93brougham, marquison14zz, SwitchHitter
> :wave:
> *


WUZ UP ***** HOWS DA LAC


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@May 18 2007, 07:42 PM~7932743
> *WUZ UP ***** HOWS DA LAC
> *


got the a/c piping cold! and tomorrow she gets a complete tuneup


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

to the top son..!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 14 2007, 03:42 PM~7901725
> *on the way 2 da car show....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 18 2007, 05:23 PM~7932645
> *dam pincho man makes sum good asss burgers
> *



they off the chain burgers lol OYE BY MY CRIB THEY SELLIN A IMPALA LIK UR IN GOOD ASS FUCK CONDITION LET ME IF U NEED ANYTHIN OR WANT SO I CAN PASS BY SEE HOW MUCH THEY WANT FOR IT. IT'S RED N WHITE. I BEEN WANTIN 2 TAKE A PIC OF IT BY I FORGET LOL DALE ME KNOW *****


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2007, 12:00 PM~7936154
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


here to keep u updated


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 19 2007, 12:08 PM~7936422
> *here to keep u updated
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Escalades Park it


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

THEM LOW LYFE BOYZ MURDERING MUTHAFUKAS OUT HERE AT THE CAR SHOW....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 19 2007, 10:25 AM~7936247
> *they off the chain burgers lol OYE BY MY CRIB THEY SELLIN A IMPALA LIK UR IN GOOD ASS FUCK CONDITION LET ME IF U NEED ANYTHIN OR WANT SO I CAN PASS BY SEE HOW MUCH THEY WANT FOR IT. IT'S RED N WHITE. I BEEN WANTIN 2 TAKE A PIC OF IT BY I FORGET LOL DALE ME KNOW *****
> *


ye i saw it on 28ths ave and like 12th but that car has fuked up floors and the guy wants 8500 he wants a lil to much for what the car is but thanks for letting me know


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Rod from Elegance Still At It....Let me Introduce Pernues Grand national Sitting Low on 24" Spinners..checkered flags


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got my set up for sale i have 2 chrome pumps one with a number 7 head marzochi..head and new block and the other with a number 9 marzichi...head i have all the hoses and cable quick disconnect 6 switch panel with the switches pistons 14s in the back and i believe 8s up front i have 4 solinoids 6 new batteries,springs cups and a 72 v charger i have EVERYTHING you might need to juice a car all fittings and all its all less than 4 months old im trying to get $1000 hit me up


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

at C.B Smith #19


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TIME TO CLEAN UP SOME Got a CLEAN driver side Head light for a fleetwood $50, the chrome pieces ontop of the bumper guards $25 passenger side mirror for 94 96 96 $20, rear lights with chrome bezels $20, the plastic piece on top of the front bumper $20, the chrome molding for the passenger side door $15 and the chrome piece for the the rear drivers side quarter $15 , the chrome molding in front of bumper on passenger side $25 , the plastic piece on the bumper on the passenger side $15, a winshield wiper tank $10. I also have the rear bumper for a 1959 Impala $200 and every moldinf you might need for 59 Impala Let me if interestead


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 19 2007, 01:08 PM~7936422
> *here to keep u updated
> 
> 
> ...


yo the performance parts in my sig will fit ur motor, let me know if u interested.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 19 2007, 04:07 PM~7937406
> *Rod from Elegance Still At It....Let me Introduce Pernues Grand national Daddy Sitting Low on 24" Spinners..checkered flags
> 
> 
> ...


that GN is looking hard as fuk Rod throws down some good shit


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 19 2007, 05:06 PM~7937405
> *ye i saw it on 28ths ave  and like 12th but that car has fuked up floors and the guy wants 8500 he wants a lil to much for what the car is but thanks for letting me know
> *



naw ***** da one i been seen is in 20th ave and lil 37 st the street by the best buy next 2 da 826. it look clean ass fuck imma ask monday about n take pics 4 u


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 19 2007, 06:33 PM~7937492
> *yo the performance parts in my sig will fit ur motor, let me know if u interested.
> *


pmd


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 19 2007, 06:22 PM~7937980
> *naw ***** da one i been seen is in 20th ave and lil 37 st the street by the best buy next 2 da 826. it look clean ass fuck imma ask monday about n take pics 4 u
> *


ook find out for me im intrrestead if the price is rite


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Fuck its Raining like crazy over here


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ONE TIME FOR THE SAME PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP TO THE HANGOUT EVERY SATURDAY AT THE LOWES. TWO MONTHS INTO IT AND THE COPS STILL HAVEN'T EVEN RODE THREW THERE I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY IS NOT GETTING PACKED IS A REALLY GOOD SPOT FOR A HANGOUT . SWITCHITTER IS BACK ON THE SWITCH THAT BOY WAS 3 WHEELIN THE PARKING LOT ONCE AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2007, 03:16 PM~7941195
> *ONE TIME FOR THE SAME PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP TO THE HANGOUT EVERY SATURDAY AT THE LOWES. TWO MONTHS INTO IT AND THE COPS STILL HAVEN'T EVEN RODE THREW THERE I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY IS NOT GETTING PACKED IS A REALLY GOOD SPOT FOR A HANGOUT . SWITCHITTER IS BACK ON THE SWITCH THAT BOY WAS 3 WHEELIN THE PARKING LOT ONCE AGAIN  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 but its gettin really good on wednesday.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2007, 01:16 PM~7941195
> *ONE TIME FOR THE SAME PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP TO THE HANGOUT EVERY SATURDAY AT THE LOWES. TWO MONTHS INTO IT AND THE COPS STILL HAVEN'T EVEN RODE THREW THERE I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY IS NOT GETTING PACKED IS A REALLY GOOD SPOT FOR A HANGOUT . SWITCHITTER IS BACK ON THE SWITCH THAT BOY WAS 3 WHEELIN THE PARKING LOT ONCE AGAIN  :thumbsup:
> *



X10000000

gots pics will post up soon


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 20 2007, 07:32 AM~7940115
> *ook find out for me im intrrestead if the price is rite
> *



aight ***** i will 2morrow. n take sum pics


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 20 2007, 02:51 PM~7941793
> *aight ***** i will 2morrow. n take sum pics
> *


iight thanks man


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does any one need a all chrome 13 inch rim leaks some air so it would be good for cont kit and a BRAND NEW 13 inch tire let me know throw me sum offers


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 19 2007, 04:13 PM~7937418
> *Still got my set up for sale i have 2 chrome pumps one with a number 7 head marzochi..head and new block and the other with a number 9 marzichi...head i have all the hoses and cable quick disconnect 6 switch panel with the switches pistons 14s in the back and i believe 8s up front i have 4 solinoids 6 new batteries,springs cups  and a 72 v charger i have EVERYTHING you might need to juice a car all fittings and all its all less than 4 months old im trying to get $1000  hit me up
> *


might seperate all depends hit me up with offers or trades


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Put it all in the 59..................juice it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 20 2007, 04:51 PM~7941793
> *aight ***** i will 2morrow. n take sum pics
> *



i called that guy once he told me $9500......


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

I couldn't agree with you more!

that shit is sooo gay

its like free advertisement kuz im sure pringles aint paying that dork
[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 20 2007, 01:22 PM~7941411
> *x2 but its gettin really good on wednesday.
> *


LAST TIME I WENT THE COPS WERE MESSING WITH EVERYBODY SO I STOPPED GOING


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

HERE R THEM PICS OF SAT. @ LOWES WELL SUM PICS...

















my boy jose hittin dem 3's till my memory in my cam got full lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 19 2007, 05:07 PM~7937406
> *Rod from Elegance Still At It....Let me Introduce Pernues Grand national  Sitting Low on 24" Spinners..checkered flags
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

GRAND NATIONAL ACTUALLY GETS ALL FOURWHEELS OFF THE GROUND AT THE END. CHECK THIS OUT


GRAND NATIONALS HORSEPOWER


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 21 2007, 12:18 AM~7945535
> *GRAND NATIONAL ACTUALLY GETS ALL FOURWHEELS OFF THE GROUND AT THE END. CHECK THIS OUT
> GRAND NATIONALS HORSEPOWER
> *



krazy ass video *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oyeeeee i see my shit up der lol....the hang out was raw, and im still look for donations lmao dale


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

FOR SALE $$$$ 

1993 lincoln towncar, runs perfect, cleannn, w/ac.. $1800 obo.. pm me if interested !!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@May 21 2007, 01:59 PM~7948129
> *FOR SALE $$$$
> 
> 1993 lincoln towncar, runs perfect, cleannn, w/ac.. $1800 obo.. pm me if interested !!
> ...


good fkn deal!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

72V multi charger $200 barley used


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@May 21 2007, 11:59 AM~7948129
> *FOR SALE $$$$
> 
> 1993 lincoln towncar, runs perfect, cleannn, w/ac.. $1800 obo.. pm me if interested !!
> ...


looks good good luck on the sale


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

who ever buys that lincoln right there... i wana sell these 14"s with good 175/75/14s ... one has a big whitewall from 3 wheelin, and they need cleaned up, but they in good shape overall:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 20 2007, 08:44 PM~7944214
> *Put it all in the 59..................juice it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHAHAHA NO More Juice for me Impala stays on 24s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

come w/da gold dayton k/os as shown in pic


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2007, 02:16 PM~7941195
> *ONE TIME FOR THE SAME PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP TO THE HANGOUT EVERY SATURDAY AT THE LOWES. TWO MONTHS INTO IT AND THE COPS STILL HAVEN'T EVEN RODE THREW THERE I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY IS NOT GETTING PACKED IS A REALLY GOOD SPOT FOR A HANGOUT . SWITCHITTER IS BACK ON THE SWITCH THAT BOY WAS 3 WHEELIN THE PARKING LOT ONCE AGAIN  :thumbsup:
> *



i rode out there from broward on saturday it was tight but not enough people, kant wait till iam out there clickin


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

14x7 center gold with fat whites only 2 months old $400 pm me if interested


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam brought Miami classifieds TTT again


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 21 2007, 12:05 AM~7945016
> *LAST TIME I WENT THE COPS WERE MESSING WITH EVERYBODY SO I STOPPED GOING
> *


that wasnt nothin u should of seen last wendsday that past.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 21 2007, 05:51 PM~7949876
> *that wasnt nothin u should of seen last wendsday that past.
> *


A-Men

:machinegun: :guns: 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ay but atleast no tickets and let everyone go :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@May 21 2007, 01:59 PM~7948129
> *FOR SALE $$$$
> 
> 1993 lincoln towncar, runs perfect, cleannn, w/ac.. $1800 obo.. pm me if interested !!
> ...


:uh: :uh:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 21 2007, 07:15 PM~7950404
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: dad0nmega21, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, 96' lincoln, 87pkutty, *low low mamii*

wut they do ?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

bitch is packed 2nite huh


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 20 2007, 07:32 AM~7940115
> *ook find out for me im intrrestead if the price is rite
> *




he's askin $8500...


































dat his number
305-557-0574


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that bitch got a spoiler kit in the front :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OOPS WRONG PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2007, 12:16 PM~7941195
> *ONE TIME FOR THE SAME PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP TO THE HANGOUT EVERY SATURDAY AT THE LOWES. TWO MONTHS INTO IT AND THE COPS STILL HAVEN'T EVEN RODE THREW THERE I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY IS NOT GETTING PACKED IS A REALLY GOOD SPOT FOR A HANGOUT . SWITCHITTER IS BACK ON THE SWITCH THAT BOY WAS 3 WHEELIN THE PARKING LOT ONCE AGAIN  :thumbsup:
> *


you know me cuz.. just tryna hype everyone up, because it was to quiet there.. Make sure you come thruw on wendsday for the hangout.. it gets real good..


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 21 2007, 06:57 PM~7950685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A MAN WITH THE RED HAIR??????


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 21 2007, 05:44 PM~7950605
> *he's askin $8500...
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean jsut wants a little to much look at the front bumper he put a body kit LMAO :roflmao: thanks though


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Oye ***** (gucchi crownvic) the pictures are looking real good cuz.. keep up the good work DALE ! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 21 2007, 06:12 PM~7950762
> *IS THAT A MAN WITH THE RED HAIR??????
> *


holy shit might be a fuking transvestite lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

that 59 looks liek a bondo bucket in person :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 21 2007, 06:14 PM~7950774
> *looks clean jsut wants a little to much look at the front bumper he put a body kit LMAO :roflmao:  thanks though
> *


BUY IT AND PUT THE WHOLE BODY KIT ON THAT BITCH WITH A ROLL PAN IN THE BACK AND HAVE THE EXHAUST COMING OUT THE SIDES :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 21 2007, 06:06 PM~7950732
> *you know me cuz.. just tryna hype everyone up, because it was to quiet there.. Make sure you come thruw on wendsday for the hangout.. it gets real good..
> *


where is it gunna be this week ? same spot ? :dunno: 

did any1 get threatened from da cops if they going back?


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

lows were is this hang out at


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 19 2007, 04:07 PM~7937406
> *Rod from Elegance Still At It....Let me Introduce Pernues Grand national  Sitting Low on 24" Spinners..checkered flags
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 22 2007, 07:16 AM~7954463
> *where is it gunna be this week ? same spot ? :dunno:
> 
> did any1 get threatened from da cops if they going back?
> *


i heard it was going to be at lowes.. this wendsday..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 22 2007, 09:22 AM~7955161
> *i heard it was going to be at lowes.. this wendsday..
> *


fuck yea!!!

i get my car back 2day :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

FOR SALE 245/30zr22 hancooks....about 3 months old...1800 obo...not mine


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NOT MINE. 22" solid gold dayton big hubs with tires the guy is asking 2000 they look decent . phone # 754 244 5672


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

wheres big Ivan at ???lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 21 2007, 06:57 PM~7950685
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao, that girl to the right looks like marilyn manson. Jim 
Carrey is behind that mask right there boiiii!!! lmao


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

SMOooooooooooOKEEEEENNNN!!!! lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTMFT !


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Fuck this miami fest is dead 3 TTT lmao whats new out there


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 22 2007, 04:43 PM~7957979
> *Fuck this miami fest is dead 3 TTT lmao whats new out there
> *


x2 cuz... everytime i come on here.. miami fest is always on page 4 !!.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

*I have 26 inch dubs for sale *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 21 2007, 06:14 PM~7950399
> *A-Men
> 
> :machinegun:  :guns:
> ...




they wasn't city cops they was sum government police shit dat are only lookin for stolen shit in peoples cars. but dam they came out wit fuckin semi auto big boy guns pointin at us n shit. i think they was m45's or sum shit i don't but dam ****** was serious. but then they was talkin shit wit every1 n chillin...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 22 2007, 09:35 PM~7959026
> *I have 26 inch dubs for sale
> *


how much?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 23 2007, 07:52 AM~7961233
> *they wasn't city cops they was sum government police shit dat are only lookin for stolen shit in peoples cars. but dam they came out wit fuckin semi auto big boy guns pointin at us n shit. i think they was m45's or sum shit i don't but dam ****** was serious. but then they was talkin shit wit every1 n chillin...
> *



*You mean Homeland Security and they had mp-40's and some AR's they are fully auto not semi....they get the real shit..everytime we tow my boys go fast boat down to the keys I put money on it that they pull our ass over and they eat alot of shit 2 they waste a good hour of our time...sometimes they even call border patrol and check us out if we are legals or illegal immigrants *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 23 2007, 07:11 AM~7961399
> *You mean Homeland Security and they had mp-40's and some AR's they are fully auto not semi....they get the real shit..everytime we tow my boys go fast boat down to the keys I put money on it that they pull our ass over and they eat alot of shit 2 they waste a good hour of our time...sometimes they even call border patrol and check us out if we are legals or illegal immigrants
> *


naw not homeland it was sum otha shit. but w/e i don't much about guns fool so w/e


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 22 2007, 07:35 PM~7959026
> *I have 26 inch dubs for sale
> *


How much


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

struggling but still here.

"the smaller s.i." lol :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, PINK86REGAL



SUP JAY


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 23 2007, 01:45 PM~7964166
> *struggling but still here.
> 
> "the smaller s.i." lol  :cheesy:
> ...


looks clean saw the green fleet the other day


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 23 2007, 03:45 PM~7964166
> *struggling but still here.
> 
> "the smaller s.i." lol  :cheesy:
> ...


I saw that car on I-75 this weekend. looks REALY GOOD. . . I had to wipe my droll from the window of my stock Fleetwood. lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Did you paint thar car Eric?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 23 2007, 02:52 PM~7964783
> *Did you paint thar car Eric?
> *


yea eric painted it look theres a complete thread about it 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=183830&st=0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 23 2007, 03:45 PM~7964166
> *struggling but still here.
> 
> "the smaller s.i." lol  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

Watz up everybody!! just passing by Miami Fest to spread the word about my little Gold Plating Business. Details on Flyer!! Serving all South Florida! FREE ESTIMATES. Contact me anytime at (561) 506-6512. Daniel


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@May 23 2007, 07:16 PM~7965958
> *Watz up everybody!! just passing by Miami Fest to spread the word about my little Gold Plating Business. Details on Flyer!! Serving all South Florida! FREE ESTIMATES. Contact me anytime at (561) 506-6512. Daniel
> 
> 
> ...


whos ugly yellow regal is that never seen it before, yuk :wave: hehe


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 23 2007, 05:10 PM~7964905
> *yea eric painted it look theres a complete thread about it
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=183830&st=0
> *



Green with ENVY. Very nice.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

26' DUB Homies for sale- fits Escalades, Tahoes, Yukons
2 tires need replaced but still ridable
$3200


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

................


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=962429919
some shit i found some of yall might like it


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

a couple of piks from last nite hang out....it was str8 no cops or anything just sum dully got bull over for stunnin lol...if only cops would stop them instead of the people just chillin n posted up...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

dam miami wut da fuck meng. wutz up no 1 on dis bitch talkin sum shit lol de pinga


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 24 2007, 04:46 AM~7968467
> *a couple of piks from last nite hang out....it was str8 no cops or anything just sum dully got bull over for stunnin lol...if only cops would stop them instead of the people just chillin n posted up...
> 
> 
> ...


hey these cars look familiar :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 24 2007, 06:46 AM~7968467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the turn signal light's. How did you get that done? Did you cook them and reove the front face to cut out the yellow? Looks nice.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 24 2007, 06:46 AM~7968467
> *a couple of piks from last nite hang out....it was str8 no cops or anything just sum dully got bull over for stunnin lol...if only cops would stop them instead of the people just chillin n posted up...
> 
> 
> ...


damn my dawg danny's silver lac chopping :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY GUYS REMEBER THAT THE BLVD. ACES PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO C.B. SMITH PARK #19 ON JUNE 10, 2007 FROM 1PM TO 6PM COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 24 2007, 10:20 AM~7970018
> *  HEY GUYS REMEBER THAT THE BLVD. ACES PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO C.B. SMITH PARK  #19 ON JUNE 10, 2007 FROM 1PM TO 6PM COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN
> *


Ye i wanted to go but imma be out of town the whole month of June :angry:
there will allways be a next time though


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 23 2007, 08:58 PM~7967214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love thoes ................but they dont fit my trucc


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 24 2007, 11:37 AM~7969393
> *dam miami wut da fuck meng. wutz up no 1 on dis bitch talkin sum shit lol de pinga
> *


ill talk sum shyt ***** if u want


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

this iz me talkin shyt here fo all dem muthafukin haterz


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@May 24 2007, 12:23 PM~7970826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam very clean


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

6 Batts Barley Used $200 
72 v multi charger Barley used $200 
hit me up


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Im going to part out my whole set up let me know what you need i have everything


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 24 2007, 10:20 AM~7970018
> *  HEY GUYS REMEBER THAT THE BLVD. ACES PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO C.B. SMITH PARK  #19 ON JUNE 10, 2007 FROM 1PM TO 6PM COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

looks str8 wish i can go


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

if any-1 needs a small platic dog kennel lemme know...bought it at petsmart less than 3 months ago for 25.00 but my dog already outgrew it so any-1 needs it holla...$15.00


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@May 24 2007, 01:23 PM~7970826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH IS LOOKIN WET ASS FUCK *****!!! TIGHT WORK THX FOR TALKIN SUM SHIT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 24 2007, 10:42 AM~7969793
> *I like the turn signal light's. How did you get that done? Did you cook them and reove the front face to cut out the yellow? Looks nice.
> *


I HAVE NO CLUE DAWG CUZ DAT CADDY IS NOT MY CAR...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i could tell you






























but then id have to kill you....

























j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 22 2007, 01:07 PM~7956129
> *wheres big Ivan at ???lol
> *


HERE I GO. been gone for a minute...
What up *****.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

pulled it out tonight (nice color)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

finally somebody photoshoped the picture :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 24 2007, 08:24 PM~7973086
> *i could tell you
> but then id have to kill you....
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *



Spill the bean's . . . How did he get those turn lamp clear?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

thinkin bout tradin' the mark VI for ... ?? ... something.... throw it out there if anyone's interested in her
I'll post a picture or two since i'm sure none of yall know what she looks like! :happysad:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looking nice.....


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

MIAMI FEST IS DEAD FOUND IT ON THE 4TH PAGE!
:machinegun: "MIAMI FEST"


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@May 25 2007, 03:40 PM~7978421
> *MIAMI FEST IS DEAD FOUND IT ON THE 4TH PAGE!
> :machinegun: "MIAMI FEST"
> *


Everyone's trying to re-up for the weekend. lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

COMING SOON.......................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 25 2007, 03:02 PM~7978868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 25 2007, 07:39 AM~7976083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



72 Spoke Dayton, the most beautiful wire ever produced. Fuckin perfection.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Chek it out lil video of certified gangster
Certified gangster color bar


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

ALL RHYDERS INVITED DOWN SOUTH TO SUPPORT LOCAL CAR SHOW.... HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT  .........


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

we ridin 2 da beach today and the show tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

BEACH BOUND 2NITE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 26 2007, 12:06 PM~7983277
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Luxury Roller, EXECUTION
> *


WUT IT DO CHIKO!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

is there a hangout 2nite?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 06:14 PM~7979829
> *72 Spoke Dayton, the most beautiful wire ever produced. Fuckin perfection.
> *


i though you said china's were the finest hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE SET OF 5 TIRES....................14 INCH AND 2 100 SPOKE GOLD DAYTONS 14X7, PM WITH OFFERS. WILL TRADE FOR CHROME, ONLY HAVE 2 RIMS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2007, 01:51 PM~7984008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the tires


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 26 2007, 11:09 AM~7983289
> *WUT IT DO CHIKO!!!!
> *


QUE BOLA ......


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 23 2007, 08:58 PM~7967214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


26'S GOT ME BIG BIG WHEELIN.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@May 26 2007, 11:06 AM~7983277
> *BEACH BOUND 2NITE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


good luck that shit was super packed and getting crazy as fuck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DOUBLE O, WHEN YOU GONNA DO ME UP! :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2007, 06:14 PM~7985038
> *DOUBLE O, WHEN YOU GONNA DO ME UP!  :0  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


boy your a straight fool :biggrin: 

i could never ride like that :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2007, 01:51 PM~7984008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM SPOKES LOOK'IN A LITTLE CHROME. I CAN HOOK THAT UP IF ANYBODY NEEDS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS ****** WERE KILLING THEM OUT THERE


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2007, 06:48 PM~7985190
> *THIS ****** WERE KILLING THEM OUT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONE WITH THE ALL GOLDS IS NICE. THE REST ARE CUTE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@May 26 2007, 06:50 PM~7985201
> *THE ONE WITH THE ALL GOLDS IS NICE. THE REST ARE CUTE
> *


THAT BOY IS FROM LAUDERDALE THEM BOYS STILL RIDE ALL GOLDS AND THE WETTEST KANDYS BRINGS BACK MEMORIES :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> THEM SPOKES LOOK'IN A LITTLE CHROME. I CAN HOOK THAT UP IF ANYBODY NEEDS :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> > THEM SPOKES LOOK'IN A LITTLE CHROME. I CAN HOOK THAT UP IF ANYBODY NEEDS :biggrin:
> > [/quot
> > The tires are sold............still got the two rims, if interested let me know good for a spare or continental kit. Real Daytons 100 spoke.
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I got 8 wheels for sale all with real good tires, all 14x7 reverse. CHROME W CHAMELEON SPOKES...........only have 4 adaters and k/o. MAKE ME AN OFFER............WILL TRADE FOR TRAIN HORNS.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

[/quote]
*The tires are sold*............still got the two rims, if interested let me know good for a spare or continental kit. Real Daytons 100 spoke.
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:red'>Asking: 
$5,000 o.b.o....Located in Hialeah, Fl. (MIAMI)
SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY!!!!! TRADES WELCOME


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 27 2007, 08:57 AM~7987168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JUST SOLD A SET WITH K/O...........ONE SET LEFT WITH NO K/Os. 4 wheels left and 2 center gold daytons.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@May 27 2007, 09:44 AM~7987450
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:red'>Asking:
> $5,000 o.b.o....Located in Hialeah, Fl. (MIAMI)
> SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY!!!!! TRADES WELCOME
> ...


I DON'T REMEMBER SEEING THIS CAR IN PERSON BUT IT LOOKS GOOD ON HERE AND WITH THAT PRICE YOU CAN'T BEAT IT . GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i decided to take a crack at this gold leafing thing, so my boi 96'lincoln offered his ride to me. :biggrin: 


























in the sun
















:biggrin: uffin: 










still need to practice alot so itll come out perfect, but still not bad for my first time.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

yesssuuuhhhhh!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whats da planz 2nite every1?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

wuts dere to do bear?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 27 2007, 02:58 PM~7988588
> *i decided to take a crack at this gold leafing thing, so my boi 96'lincoln offered his ride to me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam came out clean though


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@May 27 2007, 09:44 AM~7987450
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:red'>Asking:
> $5,000 o.b.o....Located in Hialeah, Fl. (MIAMI)
> SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY!!!!! TRADES WELCOME
> ...


DAM LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 27 2007, 03:58 PM~7988588
> *i decided to take a crack at this gold leafing thing, so my boi 96'lincoln offered his ride to me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CUZO MAD PROPZ THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKIN TIGHT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *DRòN*

wut they dooooooo! :wave:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Tight Work...Lincoln Came out Pretty good for being a First Time


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

thanks alot ppl


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@May 27 2007, 12:44 PM~7987450
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:red'>Asking:
> $5,000 o.b.o....Located in Hialeah, Fl. (MIAMI)
> SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY!!!!! TRADES WELCOME
> ...


nice


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## Da Bottom (Aug 13, 2006)

wus sup 
got 89 fleetwood for sale 122k 1,500obo

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=654243

i dont know how to add pics so here are links to pics


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

photo shoot for last laff magazine yesterday for my homeboy kenny's lil brother and sisters bikes.. (these pics are mine, not the photographers, thank god)


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@May 27 2007, 09:44 AM~7987450
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:red'>Asking:
> $5,000 o.b.o....Located in Hialeah, Fl. (MIAMI)
> SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY!!!!! TRADES WELCOME
> ...


wow i aint seen this car in years

clean az fuck


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 28 2007, 09:36 AM~7991463
> *photo shoot for last laff magazine yesterday for my homeboy kenny's lil brother and sisters bikes.. (these pics are mine, not the photographers, thank god)
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna be in the magazine ross? i gotta get a copy when it comes out


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 28 2007, 06:36 AM~7991463
> *photo shoot for last laff magazine yesterday for my homeboy kenny's lil brother and sisters bikes.. (these pics are mine, not the photographers, thank god)
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

at S.B Smith Park


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 27 2007, 02:58 PM~7988588
> *i decided to take a crack at this gold leafing thing, so my boi 96'lincoln offered his ride to me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this now.... and all i can say is DAMN!! that shit is fucking nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2007, 02:51 PM~7984008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i have a pair of HIDs but one of the bulbs are poped 1 bulb is good and both trandsformers are good $50


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Some Shit i still have and want to sell hit me up if intrestead 

2 chrome pumps one with a number 7 head marzochi..head and new block and the other with a number 9 marzichi...head i have all the hoses and cable quick disconnect 6 switch panel with the switches pistons 14s in the back and i believe 8s up front i have 4 solinoids 6 new batteries,springs cups and a 72 v charger i have EVERYTHING you might need to juice a car all fittings and all its all less than 4 months old im trying to get $1000 

FLEETWOOD PARTS
driver side Head light for a fleetwood $50, the chrome pieces ontop of the bumper guards $25 passenger side mirror for 94 96 96 $20, rear lights with chrome bezels $20, the plastic piece on top of the front bumper $20, the chrome molding for the passenger side door $15 and the chrome piece for the the rear drivers side quarter $15 , the chrome molding in front of bumper on passenger side $25 , the plastic piece on the bumper on the passenger side $15, a winshield wiper tank $10.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

new toy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good bye IT'S A BOY :wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 26 2007, 05:05 PM~7984720
> *26'S GOT ME BIG BIG WHEELIN.....
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 23 2007, 08:58 PM~7967214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$$--3,000--$$$$$$$$$$$$4


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 28 2007, 05:24 PM~7994669
> *Some Shit i still have and want to sell hit me up if intrestead
> 
> 2 chrome pumps one with a number 7 head marzochi..head and new block and the other with a number 9 marzichi...head i have all the hoses and cable quick disconnect 6 switch panel with the switches pistons 14s in the back and i believe 8s up front i have 4 solinoids 6 new batteries,springs cups and a 72 v charger i have EVERYTHING you might need to juice a car all fittings and all its all less than 4 months old im trying to get $1000
> ...


 I NEED ANYTHING CHROME YOU GOT. AND THE MIRROW IF IT'S THE SMALL MIRROW


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 26 2007, 08:01 AM~7981921
> *Chek it out lil video of certified gangster
> Certified gangster color bar
> *



those color bars in the door are tight ass fuc


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Wuzza to Chino from Rollerz Only...i saw homie on the Jet Ski at the sandbar in the Key's this weekend...i was lookin for Ivan's big ass but didnt see him....shit was madness ill post pics 2night...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

2000 ford mustang gt vert for sale

4.6 with motormite intake, flowmasters, automatic transmission, good top, everything works

needs tuneup, leather seats cracked

$7500 OBO PM 

Car's in country walk


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 29 2007, 06:24 AM~7998531
> *those color bars in the door are tight ass fuc
> *


they look tight


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo whats up guys i have a 2007 gsxr 600 for sale, ill post some pics later on if anyone is interested hit me up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Luxury Roller, *CERTIFIED KILLER*

ke vola ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 28 2007, 05:24 PM~7994669
> *Some Shit i still have and want to sell hit me up if intrestead
> 
> 2 chrome pumps one with a number 7 head marzochi..head and new block and the other with a number 9 marzichi...head i have all the hoses and cable quick disconnect 6 switch panel with the switches pistons 14s in the back and i believe 8s up front i have 4 solinoids 6 new batteries,springs cups and a 72 v charger i have EVERYTHING you might need to juice a car all fittings and all its all less than 4 months old im trying to get $1000
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2007, 06:18 PM~7995026
> *good bye IT'S A BOY  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


it got sold?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2007, 08:18 PM~7995026
> *good bye IT'S A BOY  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


666 

it's a shine


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

goodmournin miami...wutz up??? hangout 2nite or wut?>


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

my cutty was stolen last night, of anybody see's it let me know pleasee... 305-335-9418, if i dont answer leave a message


no tinted windows, and no longer has the whitewalls but everything else is the same


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good luc


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 30 2007, 07:00 AM~8006223
> *good luc
> *


x2 Really Sucks to get shit stolen


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ill keep an eye out..that sucks tho


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@May 30 2007, 07:57 AM~8006009
> *my cutty was stolen last night, of anybody see's it let me know pleasee... 305-335-9418, if i dont answer leave a message
> no tinted windows, and no longer has the whitewalls but everything else is the same
> 
> ...


  :angry:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

damn that car was clean. suks


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@May 30 2007, 08:57 AM~8006009
> *my cutty was stolen last night, of anybody see's it let me know pleasee... 305-335-9418, if i dont answer leave a message
> no tinted windows, and no longer has the whitewalls but everything else is the same
> 
> ...


dat sucks :angry: good luck


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@May 30 2007, 05:57 AM~8006009
> *my cutty was stolen last night, of anybody see's it let me know pleasee... 305-335-9418, if i dont answer leave a message
> no tinted windows, and no longer has the whitewalls but everything else is the same
> 
> ...


damn homie that shit is too clean

ill def keep an eye out


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@May 30 2007, 08:57 AM~8006009
> *my cutty was stolen last night, of anybody see's it let me know pleasee... 305-335-9418, if i dont answer leave a message
> no tinted windows, and no longer has the whitewalls but everything else is the same
> 
> ...


wut neighborhood?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 30 2007, 04:43 AM~8005861
> *goodmournin miami...wutz up??? hangout 2nite or wut?>
> *


let me know i'm always down to chill


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

****** that steal should get their fingers cut off for doing shit like that :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got this super clean one owner 79 coupe deville for sale . i never really sold anything on the miami fest but i figure i would post it any ways 










pm me if interested


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2007, 03:27 PM~8008711
> ******* that steal should get their fingers cut off for doing shit like that  :angry:
> *


fingers?! ther fuckin hands...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2007, 03:33 PM~8008759
> *i got this super clean one owner 79 coupe deville for sale . i never really sold anything on the miami fest but i figure i would post it any ways
> 
> 
> ...



jus like my first car , got when i was 14....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

so hang out at lowes?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i just figured out this bitch i just met is in this video :0 

http://www.bangbus.com/t1/pps=comein/free_...us/bbsherri.htm

i'll get a picture with her later on :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

any worksafe pix?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, ripsta85,* hoppin91lac*


yooooo sup man!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8007771
> *wut neighborhood?
> *


north miami


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2007, 01:33 PM~8008759
> *i got this super clean one owner 79 coupe deville for sale . i never really sold anything on the miami fest but i figure i would post it any ways
> 
> 
> ...


i saw the caddy its super clean good luck on the sale


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 30 2007, 04:41 PM~8008831
> *so hang out at lowes?
> *



usually it starts off at dennys/tacobell den when the cops end either one, everyone rides to lowes.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2007, 04:48 PM~8008909
> *i just figured out this bitch i just met is in this video  :0
> 
> http://www.bangbus.com/t1/pps=comein/free_...us/bbsherri.htm
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 2 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

"vendors welcome


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My grandfather is selling his 1982 Elcamino. Its clean as fuck. Its fully shaved in the back,has hood scood and fender scoops. The int. is louis vuiton. has 14 inch color matched spokes He wants *$4200 obo *and if u want the indash that it has thats mine ill let it go for an extra $500 hit me up if intrestead


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 23 2007, 08:58 PM~7967214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$2,800 :0 YOU CANT BEAT THAT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2007, 02:33 PM~8008759
> *i got this super clean one owner 79 coupe deville for sale . i never really sold anything on the miami fest but i figure i would post it any ways
> 
> 
> ...


dam ***** dat fuckin caddy looks so fuckin clean...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

i'm off 2 da hangout...see ya'll ****** out there...


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone know any good transmission shops in hialeah??

:uh:


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody selling a car??

im looking for something mid to late 90's, v6 ... and DOESNT eat gas

maybe like a nissan maxima or v6 caddy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 30 2007, 07:06 PM~8011136
> *dam ***** dat fuckin caddy looks so fuckin clean...
> *


you already know :thumbsup: 

had a good time seeing everybody at the hangout too bad the cops kept messing with everybody


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

whos going to ride to lowes this weekend i kno double o n his ppl gon be out there who else gonna ride. this hangout gets better every weekend good spot no ****** peeling out or causing attention just chilling like it supposed to be


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHAT TIME DOSE EVERYONE START RIDEING TO LOWES & WHAT DAY IS THIS....SUNDAY?????


I GOT TO THE HANGOUT A LIL LATE TONIGHT... NOT TO MANNY HEADS WERE OUT THERE OR MAYBE EVERYONE WAS AT LOWES BUT THAN AGAIN MAYBE THE COPS CAM THERE ALL READY & EVERYONE DEEP'D BACK TO THERE CRIPZ ANYWAYZ I WAS POST'ED UP AT K-MART EVERYTHING WAS STR8 TELL SOMEONE START'ED DOING BURNOUTS SO PEOPLE START'ED TO DEEP ANYWAYZ MAD PROPS TO ALL YALL THAT WERE OUT THERE


*marquison14zz*
I DONT KNOW IF YOU SOLD THE CAR YET OR IF THAT WAS YOU DRIVEING IT BUT I JUST WANTED TO SAY MAD PROPS CUZ THAT SHIT WAS PULLING SOME NICE 3S *****


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 31 2007, 03:08 AM~8013197
> *
> marquison14zz
> I DONT KNOW IF YOU SOLD THE CAR YET OR IF THAT WAS YOU DRIVEING IT BUT I JUST WANTED TO SAY MAD PROPS CUZ THAT SHIT WAS PULLING SOME NICE 3S *****
> *



sold. thats the new owner


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@May 30 2007, 11:02 PM~8012011
> *anyone know any good transmission shops in hialeah??
> 
> :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 31 2007, 01:08 AM~8013197
> *
> marquison14zz
> I DONT KNOW IF YOU SOLD THE CAR YET OR IF THAT WAS YOU DRIVEING IT BUT I JUST WANTED TO SAY MAD PROPS CUZ THAT SHIT WAS PULLING SOME NICE 3S *****
> *


dat ***** had us goin krazy wit dem 3's he was doin laps lik a motha fucka lol fuck it i guess dats wut u do when u get a new toy 2 play wit. lol BUT MAD PROPS 4 R LIL CREW CHILLIN @ LOWES N TALKIN SUM SHIT LOL. YA'LL KNOW WHO DA FUCK YA'LL ARE. DALE !!!! N ONE TIME 4 DAT FINE ASS COP LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 31 2007, 03:43 AM~8013257
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


wheres the video!? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHO'S GOING TO THE DUB SHOW :dunno: 

http://www.dubmagazine.com/dubshow/miami.html


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2007, 10:34 AM~8014386
> *wheres the video!?  :biggrin:
> *


well.....the video i got was when jose was hopping i think i got too entertained watching u hop that i 4got to record  jose lets go hop it again today so i get it good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 31 2007, 12:43 PM~8014825
> *well.....the video i got was when jose was hopping i think i got too entertained watching u hop that i 4got to record  jose lets go hop it again today so i get it good
> *


lol damn *****, dale jose we need to do it again, put it up on ur myspace :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 31 2007, 12:23 PM~8014669
> *WHO'S GOING TO THE DUB SHOW  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.dubmagazine.com/dubshow/miami.html
> *


im goin , but i dont think theyd let me register the caddy.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2007, 12:09 PM~8015753
> *im goin , but i dont think theyd let me register the caddy.
> *


just drive thru da front door & hit them cars on 40's


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@May 31 2007, 04:21 PM~8016433
> *
> *



shit look who it is...i dont think uve ever posted in here ******


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 31 2007, 09:43 AM~8014825
> *well.....the video i got was when jose was hopping i think i got too entertained watching u hop that i 4got to record  jose lets go hop it again today so i get it good
> *


No !!... :nosad: i coulden't sleep last night after what i did...lol.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2007, 10:43 AM~8015254
> *lol damn *****, dale jose we need to do it again, put it up on ur myspace  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

SwitchHitter 
:wave:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 31 2007, 09:43 AM~8014825
> *well.....the video i got was when jose was hopping i think i got too entertained watching u hop that i 4got to record  jose lets go hop it again today so i get it good
> *


post what u got


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 31 2007, 09:23 AM~8014669
> *WHO'S GOING TO THE DUB SHOW  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.dubmagazine.com/dubshow/miami.html
> *


Dam iwish i could go but imma be out of town :uh: :angry:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 31 2007, 02:01 PM~8016762
> *No !!...  :nosad:  i coulden't sleep last night after what i did...lol.
> *


lol


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

-FREE ESTIMATES..CALL ME UP..SERVING ALL FLORIDA-


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 31 2007, 05:01 PM~8016762
> *No !!...  :nosad:  i coulden't sleep last night after what i did...lol.
> *


lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2007, 04:09 PM~8017646
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 31 2007, 06:06 PM~8018286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2007, 06:09 PM~8017646
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoooo ... and bear con las manos rota


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ONLY IN MIAMI :werd:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, 96' lincoln,

:wave: 



gotta make jose a lil jealous lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2007, 09:37 PM~8018934
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DRòN, 96' lincoln,
> 
> ...



lmaoooo! HOW DO YOU DO ITTTTT!!!! - cuts wrist -


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 31 2007, 04:01 PM~8016762
> *No !!...  :nosad:  i coulden't sleep last night after what i did...lol.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham*

wut they doo!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2007, 06:09 PM~8017646
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@May 31 2007, 08:06 PM~8018286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN+May 31 2007, 09:37 PM~8018934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 31 2007, 10:35 PM~8019437
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, 93brougham
> 
> ...


chillin yo looking for the movie i recorded last nite but i dont think i should post it lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

post it fool!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

naw cuz i cant after reviewing that shit its best if it stays *OFF* trust me we got him on saturday though u cant escape jose!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ey CALI SWANGIN dont forget your camera on saturday


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Jun 1 2007, 12:07 AM~8019678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

wtf did i miss?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

IS THE MIAMI FEST READY FOR THE PICTURES?.....HEY ***** COLOMBUS DAY REGATTA IS IN OCTOBER YOU BETTER GET YOUR HOMEGIRLS READY WE WANT YOU TO BRING ALL THE LOCA'S ON THE BOAT...MY BOY SAYS HE NEEDS PIC TO PROVE YOU CAN GET THEM CRAZY....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is a tease





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

de pinggaaa!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

vinny doin big thangs lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

your killin me vinny lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2007, 08:32 AM~8021868
> *IS THE MIAMI FEST READY FOR THE PICTURES?.....HEY ***** COLOMBUS DAY REGATTA IS IN OCTOBER YOU BETTER GET YOUR HOMEGIRLS READY WE WANT YOU TO BRING ALL THE LOCA'S ON THE BOAT...MY BOY SAYS HE NEEDS PIC TO PROVE YOU CAN GET THEM CRAZY....
> *



DALE ***** U KNOW MY ASS WILL B THERE...LOL OCT IS MY B-DAY SO SHIT I WILL B ASKIN IT OFF LOL. BUT LET ME KNOW DA DATES FOOL N 4SHO IMMA HAVE MY KRAZY ASS GIRLS READY LOL


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 1 2007, 12:06 PM~8022468
> *DALE ***** U KNOW MY ASS WILL B THERE...LOL OCT IS MY B-DAY SO SHIT I WILL B ASKIN IT OFF LOL. BUT LET ME KNOW DA DATES FOOL N 4SHO IMMA HAVE MY KRAZY ASS GIRLS READY LOL
> *



DALE MINE IS OCTOBER 1st


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2007, 10:14 AM~8022515
> *DALE MINE IS OCTOBER 1st
> *



***** we got da same b-day then lol WE FUCKIN THROWIN A BIG ASS PARTY THEN FOOL. U SHOUL'VE SEEN MINE LAST YEAR FOOL. PARTY TILL 5AM NO COPS OR NOTHING LOL...BUT NOW IS 2 INTO 1 SO DE PINGA


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 1 2007, 12:48 PM~8022775
> ****** we got da same b-day then lol WE FUCKIN THROWIN A BIG ASS PARTY THEN FOOL. U SHOUL'VE SEEN MINE LAST YEAR FOOL. PARTY TILL 5AM NO COPS OR NOTHING LOL...BUT NOW IS 2 INTO 1 SO DE PINGA
> *



my ****** that explains why we pimp so many girls lmao lmao.....dale we gonna do it REAL BIG this year


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oye churasco for all lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8022898
> *oye churasco for all lol
> *




CHURASCO...PATRON...AND CORONA's DONT GET NO DAMN BETTER!!! OO WAIT CANT FORGET THE CHICKS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2007, 11:02 AM~8022876
> *my ****** that explains why we pimp so many girls lmao lmao.....dale we gonna do it REAL BIG this year
> *


u know how we libras do it ***** lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2007, 11:12 AM~8022939
> *CHURASCO...PATRON...AND CORONA's DONT GET NO DAMN BETTER!!!  OO WAIT CANT FORGET THE CHICKS
> 
> 
> ...


HELL FUCK YEA ***** N I GOT THE PEFECT CRIB *****. MY BOYS HOUSE IN CAROL CITY N I GOT MY BOY 2 DJ IT. NO COPS OR NOTHING N MAD FUCKIN PARKIN FOOL LOL...SO DALE!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa danny?!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 1 2007, 10:13 AM~8022949
> *u know how we libras do it ***** lol
> *


OHH SHIT MY B-DAY IS OCT 3 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2007, 01:48 PM~8008909
> *i just figured out this bitch i just met is in this video  :0
> 
> http://www.bangbus.com/t1/pps=comein/free_...us/bbsherri.htm
> ...


HERE SHE IS. THE BITCH CHANGED HER HAIR COLOR CAUSE SOME PEOPLE RECOGNIZED HER FROM THE VIDEO :biggrin: 



















FREAKY ASS BITCH


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FUCK THE PICTURES DIDN'T SHOW UP LET ME SEE WHAT'S UP :angry:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2007, 01:55 PM~8023192
> *OHH SHIT MY B-DAY IS OCT 3  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DALE WE THROW ONE FOR DOUBLE O- ***** AND ME.....and double o can bring the white girls


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2007, 11:08 AM~8023263
> *DALE WE THROW ONE FOR DOUBLE O- ***** AND ME.....and double o can bring the white girls
> *


FOR SURE . 

IT WON'T LET ME POST THE PICS I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE DEAL IS :angry:

FUCK IT I GUESS I'LL JUST HAVE TO BRING HER TO THE HANGOUT ON SATURDAY :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2007, 07:37 AM~8021891
> *Here is a tease
> 
> 
> ...


where was this at?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2007, 01:08 PM~8023263
> *DALE WE THROW ONE FOR DOUBLE O- ***** AND ME.....and double o can bring the white girls
> *


lmao


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 1 2007, 02:41 PM~8023450
> *where was this at?
> *



this is the sandbar on the water infront of the tikibar at holiday isle in the islamorada its like mile marker 84 but only way to get out there is by boat


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:red'>Asking: 
$5,000 *O.B.O* ....Located in Hialeah, Fl. 
SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY!!!!! NO TRADES


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im gunna sell the regal and buy a boat :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 1 2007, 05:26 PM~8025245
> *im gunna sell the regal and buy a boat  :0
> *


lol shit i think th 59 is 4 sale to lol 





















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

here i fianlly decided to take pics here is a pic of my 6 batts wiring and a pic of the two pumps i also have all the hoses i sold pistons and springs... also have 2 brand new power balls in there box NEVER BEEN USED and a 72 volt charger if interestead hit me up


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>ANY OFFERS !


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

PM ME IF ANYTHING


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 1 2007, 12:08 PM~8023263
> *DALE WE THROW ONE FOR DOUBLE O- ***** AND ME.....and double o can bring the white girls
> *


WTF!!! LOL ALL 3 OF US GET 2 GETHER N THROW A OFF DA FUCKIN CHAIN PARTY LOL. WE WOULD FUCKIN THROW A BLOCK PARTY LOL AS MUCH PEOPLE WE ALL KNOW LOL. :biggrin:  :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

if it doesn't rain tonight i'd like to meet everybody at the lowes tonight FREAKEONE is in town tonight so i wanted to show him the hangout


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

One more for the homies


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2007, 10:58 AM~8028260
> *if it doesn't rain tonight i'd like to meet everybody at the lowes tonight FREAKEONE is in town tonight so i wanted to show him the hangout
> *


dis fuckin weather sux...de madre!!! ohh well todo el mundo a singar lol


----------



## LAC*ON*6'S (Jun 2, 2007)

YO ANYBODY GOT SUM 90 FLEETWOOD FRONTS ???HIT ME UP ASAP !!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 2 2007, 11:28 AM~8028541
> *dis fuckin weather sux...de madre!!! ohh well todo el mundo a singar lol
> *


x2 this fuking rain suxs


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT..... uffin: uffin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

TTMFT! :yes:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam this weekend really suxs rain on fri rain on sat fuk it hought i was going to clear up and back to rain


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I fianlly decided to take a picture of all my stuff here is a pic of the drivers side front headlight for a fleet. the pass. side ruber piece for the front bumper, the rear lights and bezels. The 72 v charger and the BRAND NEW POWER BALLS Hit me up if interestead


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how much for rear lightz??


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 2 2007, 04:13 PM~8029457
> *how much for rear lightz??
> *


25obo


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup

setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup

setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup

setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jun 3 2007, 05:09 AM~8031905
> *1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap
> selling car with setup
> 
> ...


good luck on the sale


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

got 5 cadillac chips $125.00


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2005, 03:46 AM~4450087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500

setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Got a bit bored..... What you think


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTMFT shit Miami fest on page 4


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 3 2007, 03:47 PM~8033809
> *Got a bit bored..... What you think
> 
> 
> ...


it's on wardsback :uh: :cheesy:

it looks good tho


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wutz up miami??????????????


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Great work much props to Phill from S.I.C. cars, inc.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 4 2007, 05:22 PM~8040091
> *Great work much props to Phill from S.I.C. cars, inc.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Jun 4 2007, 02:22 PM~8040091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT.... uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 4 2007, 05:17 PM~8040539
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jun 3 2007, 07:09 AM~8031905
> *1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap
> selling car with setup
> 
> ...


good deal :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

at S.B smith park


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SET OF 4 WHEELS, ALL HAVE GOOD TIRES...............ONLY HAVE 3 ADAPTERS AND OLD K/O.................PM IF INTERESTED, WILL TRADE FOR TRAIN HORNS.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 4 2007, 06:11 PM~8041152
> *x4
> *


x5 :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ttt from page 3 =l


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam i barely get on and this bitch is on the 4th page and sinking fast :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Yess !!!...... i finnaly got my computer running..... :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 5 2007, 11:12 PM~8049507
> *Yess !!!...... i finnaly got my computer running..... :biggrin:
> *


good , now i can do this. 



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, *SwitchHitter, *Chevy210


:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 5 2007, 10:30 PM~8049693
> *good , now i can do this.
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DRòN, SwitchHitter, Chevy210
> ...



buncha fuckin fruits and vegtables!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 5 2007, 11:34 PM~8049715
> *buncha fuckin fruits and vegtables!
> *


lol u want one too?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:roflmao: Yall ****** clown to much....lol.. but for real how do you that damn wavy thing..lol.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

whoz ridin 2 da picnic diz weekend ???????????????????????????????????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 5 2007, 09:14 PM~8049984
> *whoz ridin 2 da picnic diz weekend ???????????????????????????????????
> *


x1


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500

setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i seem to notice that when it rains during the week...it doesnt rain monday or tuesday wednesday morning all the clouds are out i wonder why is that :scrutinize:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Truck n BIke for sale
1993 nissan hardbody truck selling it for 6,000.00 obo 

bike is an 07 susuki gsxr, only three weeks old garage stored. take over payments


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Truck n BIke for sale
1993 nissan hardbody truck selling it for 6,000.00 obo 

bike is an 07 susuki gsxr, only three weeks old garage stored. take over payments


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

dale dis weekend finna b good on sunday n us there clowin n shit...dale!!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo danny why u sellin everything?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

i wanna get my own place, and save to build another truck from scratch


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 6 2007, 01:28 PM~8052836
> *dale dis weekend finna b good on sunday n us there clowin n shit...dale!!!!
> *


yo ***** where the piks of joey and eddy foolin in the boat in the pool? :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my whip $20,000 obo


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thas a good idea bro...good luck on tha..clean stuff my boi danny has


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *SwitchHitter* :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 6 2007, 04:30 PM~8055229
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter :wave:
> *


What it do cuz... see you at the hangout !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, bigchevysandbusas, *SwitchHitter*

***** ever since u got the computer workin u dont leave miami fest huh ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 93brougham, bigchevysandbusas, *96' lincoln, SwitchHitter*:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 6 2007, 12:10 PM~8053068
> *yo ***** where the piks of joey and eddy foolin in the boat in the pool?  :biggrin:
> *


naw i don't got them pics ***** his wife has them


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 6 2007, 05:33 PM~8055565
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, bigchevysandbusas, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

IM leaving tom. on a trip so i wont be on here fora while . . . . . . . If anyone wants any of the shit that i had for sale its going to have to wait till i retrun June 15th :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SEMI CLEAN SETUP....................WHAT U THINK?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 6 2007, 10:51 PM~8056878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and simple... very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 6 2007, 11:51 PM~8056878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did ur hardlines?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 7 2007, 01:43 AM~8057533
> *who did ur hardlines?
> *


x2. and y the red/maroon corners? matching interior?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

YES ..............matching interior, hardlines by Martian.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 6 2007, 10:51 PM~8056878
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE SET UP....


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500
"""""""SETUP NEVER BEEN USED"""""""""
setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 6 2007, 09:51 PM~8056878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

set up looks clean


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

nice setup iimpalaa, super clean. link to pics of dat 59 ?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 7 2007, 11:05 AM~8058858
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> set up looks clean
> *


danny boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 6 2007, 10:51 PM~8056878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

Yo whats up with the boulevard aces picnic...WHO'S GOING?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2007, 10:59 AM~8023218
> *HERE SHE IS. THE BITCH CHANGED HER HAIR COLOR CAUSE SOME PEOPLE RECOGNIZED HER FROM THE VIDEO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MY PHOTOBUCKET IS UP AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2007, 04:15 PM~8060994
> *MY PHOTOBUCKET IS UP AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


shes ur homegirl, or u just saw her at her job? and she knows that u know? lol


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

at C.B Smith Park 1:00pm to 6:00pm


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

UCE miami will be there.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2007, 02:15 PM~8060994
> *MY PHOTOBUCKET IS UP AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *



his her name Heather...................I think I know her .


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:machinegun: Page 4..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

a few pix from hangout & 2day


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 7 2007, 02:27 PM~8061426
> *shes ur homegirl, or u just saw her at her job? and she knows that u know? lol
> *


I JUST MEET HER AND YEAH SHE KNOWS I KNOW SHE'S ON BANGBUS . SHE'S SUPER EZ :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 7 2007, 06:13 PM~8062637
> *his her name Heather...................I think I know her .
> *


NOT HEATHER BUT THE OTHER WHITEGIRL NAME, JENNIFER :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 7 2007, 12:06 PM~8060180
> *danny boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




mr.momomomomomomoney ....wat im i gonna do with this car!!!!:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 8 2007, 02:15 AM~8064646
> *NOT HEATHER BUT THE OTHER WHITEGIRL NAME, JENNIFER  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

my brothers g/f name = heather

my other bro wife name = jennifer


:roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 8 2007, 03:12 AM~8064636
> *I JUST MEET HER AND YEAH SHE KNOWS I KNOW SHE'S ON BANGBUS . SHE'S SUPER EZ  :0
> *


lol i KNO!!. well I personally wouldnt kno, but a fellow miami layitlow'er would lol, and he didnt even kno she was on bangbus till he came in here today.

BANG BUSOWNEDD


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 8 2007, 04:47 PM~8068421
> *lol i KNO!!. well I personally wouldnt kno, but a fellow miami layitlow'er would, and he didnt even kno she wa son bangbus till he came in here today.
> 
> BANG BUSOWNEDD
> *


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marquison14zz_@Jun 8 2007, 07:52 PM~8068455
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *marquison14zz* :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*TTT for everyone who was at the hangout on wednesday*



this page has been died for a lil minte I had to go to pgae 4 just to find the miami fest anyway I cam across these clips so I wanted to post tham... ok these town cars ant from down here but fuck it check tham out...I dont know if anyone seen tthese clip's before but here yall go....thanks individuals1996la for these clips i had to take tham from ur bucket page


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

I'LL C ALL YALL ****** ON SUNDAY @ DA PICNIC. DALE!!!! TTMFT


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500
"""""""SETUP NEVER BEEN USED"""""""""
setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

the jimmy is SOLD!!!. finally!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

YO every body listen up, this thread has been dead for a while now,
we need to keep the lowrider movement alive in miami,I know the cars are out there (the real riders)we just need to bring em out.So UCE.miami has decided to start up a real riders hangout.This will start on June 23 at 8:00 pm at REDs/bowtie.Hoppers are encouraged to attend,(NO TUNERS)(NO BURNOUTS)Lets keep it gangster and real.You wanted a real lowlow hangout this could be it.ALL CLUBS INVITED!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ya'll seen this already :0 :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342795


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Jun 9 2007, 09:51 AM~8071428
> *YO every body listen up, this thread has been dead for a while now,
> we need to keep the lowrider movement alive in miami,I know the cars are out there (the real riders)we just need to bring em out.So UCE.miami has decided to start up a real riders hangout.This will start on June 23 at 8:00 pm at REDs/bowtie.Hoppers are encouraged to attend,(NO TUNERS)(NO BURNOUTS)Lets keep it gangster and real.You wanted a real lowlow hangout this could be it.ALL CLUBS INVITED!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 9 2007, 05:45 AM~8070973
> *the jimmy is SOLD!!!. finally!!
> *


 :thumbsup: congrats !


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 9 2007, 12:25 PM~8071956
> *:thumbsup:  congrats !
> *


FOR ***** CONGRATS DAWG!!!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

gonna bring her back from the dead....


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

4sale 2006 yamaha banshee speacial edition all black askin $4,500 OBO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jun 9 2007, 12:08 PM~8072108
> *gonna bring her back from the dead....
> 
> 
> ...




dey dont kno bout that ant they might freak out cheahhh


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

looking for 2 3/8 air valve hit me up if u kno where to them before sunday


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUP DE BEAR, HIACHIKKO24, CHINO3O5*


  picnic bound 2morrow


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo anthony, let me know if you need help to bring the hardbody back just give me a call so she can see the streets again


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

so wussup miami... is the hangout going down tonight ?.....or is it BEACH BOUND !...lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

My boy is selling his 85' FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM FOR SALE!!!


























FOR MORE INFO. HIT ME UP 786-258-4797
$1800 OBO


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

for sale










only thing I dont got is the dump

1 inch check valve, 1 inch port, #11 marzachi, custom y block

lookin for $450 obo


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 9 2007, 10:45 PM~8074361
> *My boy is selling his 85' FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM FOR SALE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dat bitch b runnin good still. dats my boys caddy...would b a good project car interior atr8 ass fuck... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

sumthin 4 yall think of my boy ray's tail gatin UM machine...still needs sum work lol the whole bed is gonna b done custom just for tail gatin n drinkin n bbqin lol
















has more done 2 it but imma post more pic of it soon...
a lil sumthin 4 yall 2 see...








more pics posted soon of them fine asses


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup OR SETUP ALONE 2500
"""""""SETUP NEVER BEEN USED"""""""""
setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

SO HOW WAS THE BOWTIE/BLVDACES PICNIC


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 10 2007, 05:03 PM~8077329
> *SO HOW WAS THE BOWTIE/BLVDACES PICNIC
> *



pretty good .. hot as fuck tho


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 10 2007, 05:04 PM~8077335
> *pretty good .. hot as fuck tho
> *


PICS


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25TH STREET RIDERS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I would like to thank BOWTIE-n-BLVDACES* for holding a good picnic


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 10 2007, 03:04 PM~8077335
> *pretty good .. hot as fuck tho
> *


I SECOND THAT.HOT WASNT THE WORD FOR IT. :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HERES ONE PIC FROM TODAY LL POST MORE LATER


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUP DE BEAR*

oyyeee elbbaa wut they do ? :wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

SOMEONE POST THEM PICTURES UP.... LINSEY, ***** I KNOW YALL MOTHAFUKAS HAD CAMERAS.. POST THEM SHIT UP ALREADY..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Jun 10 2007, 06:18 PM~8077926
> *I SECOND THAT.HOT WASNT THE WORD FOR IT. :uh:
> *


lol you was about to pass out -n-shit :biggrin: next time drink more water  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SwitchHitter

cuz i got pics of the caddy for u but my computer on some acting shit but once i get it workin ill post tham


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 10 2007, 06:29 PM~8078233
> *SwitchHitter
> 
> cuz i got pics of the caddy for u  but my computer on some acting shit but once i get it workin ill post tham
> *


fo sho .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Here's one with Ken's cutty standing........... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Willie gett'n off..... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Got to give it up to Rick from UCE....regal was hitt'n.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## impala 305 (Sep 17, 2006)

need more pics


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 10 2007, 07:53 PM~8078774
> *ttt
> *


yo waz up peeps wtf was wrong with that do who lost control of his regal and ended stuck on da curd lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE A NICE TURN OUT DIDN'T GET TO MAKE IT OUT THERE. WAS WORK'IN ON THE LAC.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jun 10 2007, 10:03 PM~8078852
> *LOOKS LIKE A NICE TURN OUT DIDN'T GET TO MAKE IT OUT THERE. WAS WORK'IN ON THE LAC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jun 10 2007, 08:57 PM~8078805
> *yo waz up peeps wtf was wrong with that do who lost control of his regal and ended stuck on da curd lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I had all ready deep'ed so I dident see one this happend


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MY DAWG PUTTIN DAT F-150 ON DA MAP FOR ROLLIN...DUCKIN DEM 27'S
























FOR DA HATAS...









PICS FROM DA PICNIC...SORRY DIDN'T TAKE MUCH BUT IT WAS HOT ASS FUCK!!!!

WE WAS SITIN SIDE WAYZ, GANGSTA LEAN AND EVEN MY DAWG WIT THE 3 WHEELIN DAT BITCH LOL...








































WHERE U GOT THEM CLEAR CORNERS LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

i dont gotta explain wut this is yall already kno, oh n my cuzinz car preview shhhhhhh :yes:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

damn seeing them picnic pics make a ***** want to get back in the game


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Yo ***** them pictures looking of the chain ***** ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

4 WHEELS, 2 ADAPTERS, 4 K/O..........................$250


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

picnic looked like some fun. still to many riders missing for now


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jun 10 2007, 12:18 AM~8074503
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


WUTUH MIKE... :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 10 2007, 11:36 PM~8079992
> *Yo ***** them pictures looking of the chain ***** !  :thumbsup:
> *


U KNOW HOW WE DO IT *****!!!! :biggrin: WE KEEPS IT GANGSTA!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2007, 01:51 AM~8080542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAT BITCH LOOKIN GANGSTA!!!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2007, 03:51 AM~8080542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i alwayz liked double-o's mote carlos the blue 1 iz pimp


----------



## kuttybuddy (Jun 11, 2007)

wuz up wit that sonic regal out there getting loose at the picnic! i thought people said that he blew his motor but yesterday he was blowing dust and tire threads in they face!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kuttybuddy_@Jun 11 2007, 12:46 PM~8082293
> *wuz up wit that sonic regal out there getting loose at the picnic! i thought people said that he blew his motor but yesterday he was blowing dust and tire threads in they face!
> *



LISTEN WHAT HE DID WAS REAL FUCKED UP OK CUZ WHEN THEY HAVE THE PICNIC YOU NEVER SEE BLVD. ACES ACTING LIKE ASS LIKE HE DID I SAY ITS A DISRESPECT FOR WHAT HE DID. BUT IT'S FUNNY CUZ WHEN ITS TIME TO RACE FOR REAL DOES HE JUST WONDERING


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

for the haterz thank you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 11 2007, 12:05 PM~8082389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: tight work cuz


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 11 2007, 10:57 AM~8082348
> *LISTEN WHAT HE DID WAS REAL FUCKED UP OK CUZ WHEN THEY HAVE THE PICNIC YOU NEVER SEE BLVD. ACES ACTING LIKE ASS LIKE HE DID I SAY ITS A DISRESPECT FOR WHAT HE DID. BUT IT'S FUNNY CUZ WHEN ITS TIME TO RACE FOR REAL DOES HE JUST WONDERING
> *


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to agree thats the type of shit that causes agood hangout or picnic to be broken up. I dont expect that to happen at our new hangout at reds/bowtie. Anyway the picnic was great and thanks to Boulevard ACEs for the invite. See you at the hangout.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Hallo to all miami lowrider.

is ther a picnic or so at the weekend 21.-22.Juli2007

i`m on holiday im miami at this time and i whant so see some lowrider.

Thanks for some informations

Sorry for this bad english


Regats
Patrick
Lolohopper 
post Today, 07:12 PM
User is offline


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

dat 59 iz nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*IIMPALAA*
I just wanted to say mad props to you cuzo cuz your shit clean


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Jun 11 2007, 02:52 PM~8082693
> *I have to agree thats the type of shit that causes agood hangout or picnic to be broken up. I dont expect that to happen at our new hangout  at reds/bowtie. Anyway the picnic was great and thanks to  Boulevard ACEs for the invite. See you at the hangout.
> *



oye Juan when is that hangout gonna start


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

madddddddddddddd props to CA c.c. for this caddy


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 11 2007, 01:51 PM~8083101
> *dat 59 iz nice :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2007, 01:56 PM~8083138
> *IIMPALAA
> I just wanted to say mad props to you cuzo cuz your shit clean
> *



THANKS


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 11 2007, 03:31 PM~8083347
> *THANKS
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *SwitchHitter*, Tu Castigo UCE-fam :wave: 
wut they do


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 11 2007, 02:35 PM~8083778
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter, Tu Castigo UCE-fam :wave:
> wut they do
> *


chillen like a vilan...


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 11 2007, 01:06 PM~8083195
> *oye Juan when is that hangout gonna start
> *


Wuz up hommie? The hangout starts on the 23 of this month and is held at REDs/BOWTIE at around 8:00pm. All clubs invited,"NO TUNERS" and no eating shit. Lets make this hangout work. Buy the way,Mad props to my hommie ricky on hoppn his regal.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2007, 02:15 PM~8083254
> *madddddddddddddd props to CA c.c. for this caddy
> 
> 
> ...


is that chichos caddy???


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 11 2007, 04:52 PM~8083892
> *These 17" daytons with 3 brand new vogues and one that got messed up from rubbin...1200
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yall seen my Boy The Sonic Regal Goin Side wayz at the picnic. for all yall Haterzzzzzzzz. OH YEAAAAA!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2007, 03:15 PM~8083254
> *madddddddddddddd props to CA c.c. for this caddy
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2007, 01:54 PM~8083117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

wish we could of made it to the picnic..... looks like a great turn out... much props to the aces....


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

for sale 1500 obo runs perfect ac has a leak car is mint chroms all good perfect wood grain p.m. me trade is a option


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jun 11 2007, 04:21 PM~8084105
> *Yall seen my Boy The Sonic Regal Goin Side wayz at the picnic. for all yall Haterzzzzzzzz. OH YEAAAAA!!!!
> *



Yes, we did, he almost hit a parked car...............with his blue regal. A Benz.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*GuCcIcRoWnViC*
any time cuz :biggrin:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,








,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jun 11 2007, 08:19 PM~8085330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmn ricky's regal lookin so clean...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo JUSTME.. hit "enter" after each pic to post them in a row down instead of side by side..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

25th STREET RIDERS......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Lookin' good Miami  What's up Aces!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25TH Street Riders...................


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Donk for sale 6 g's or best offer :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25TH STREET RIDERS


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jun 11 2007, 10:27 PM~8085898
> *Donk for sale  6 g's or best offer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damm, i was looking for one of those! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of the car? CLEAN


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:uh: :uh: nvermind


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

The bottom is on the map, and by the way........the lac from "Classic-Angels" is merkin'em!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 11 2007, 09:28 PM~8086474
> *any pics of the car? CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jun 11 2007, 07:27 PM~8085898
> *Donk for sale  6 g's or best offer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 11 2007, 09:34 PM~8085986
> *Damm, i was looking for one of those!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: Well I might be willing to swap it out for Certified if you put a little cash with it.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jun 11 2007, 02:55 PM~8083913
> *is that chichos caddy???
> *



yeah its his .... and no its not the pink one! .....the pink ones getting exclusive!! uffin:
the red one is his street car so all you single pump street cars get ready cus i kno hes gonna wanna play soon!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2007, 01:15 PM~8083254
> *madddddddddddddd props to CA c.c. for this caddy
> 
> 
> ...


big ups to chicho car came out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 11 2007, 07:12 PM~8085756
> *25th STREET RIDERS......
> 
> 
> ...



Really clean cars homie....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jun 12 2007, 12:06 AM~8086753
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Well I might be willing to swap it out for Certified if you put a little cash with it.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Sorry have to be a all cash deal, certified's not for sale! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2007, 04:15 PM~8083254
> *madddddddddddddd props to CA c.c. for this caddy
> 
> 
> ...


I second the motion, mad props car looks good! Big :thumbsup:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

1991 Chevy Caprice for sale, nice daily, pretty good on gas, stock 305 V8 runs very good, ride is smooth, floats like a cadillac.

Interior is pretty clean, needs headliner. Exterior is white, hit on the driver rear door but nothing big, door does open.

Recently fixed all electrical problems, fixed windows, I drive it from florida city to doral at least 5 times a week no problems.

Recent MAJOR tune up (spark plugs, spark plug cables, full distributor, computer, rotor, ignition coil, basically every top end sensor changed)

new tires and brakes.

Asking $1600 OBO

Car is in country walk during the day florida city at night


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2007, 01:15 PM~8083254
> *madddddddddddddd props to CA c.c. for this caddy
> 
> 
> ...


Chico hats off to ya pimp Id have to 3rd or 4th the motion bad azz cadi homie built by Chico himself nice clean and it flows together Im a cadi lover and this one is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 11 2007, 08:37 PM~8086530
> *The bottom is on the map, and by the way........the lac from "Classic-Angels" is merkin'em!
> *


And you can bet dat !!!! MIA Stays On da Map Big Ups to CHICHO!!!!! Another Cadi Creation By Da man Himself!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUZ UP MIAMI!!!! NOW DIS WEEKEND IS DUB...SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

dub is when?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm moving and in the process of packing, I have too much shit and the truck is almost full, so below are items i'm willing to part with. Check back at this topic, I will be adding stuff as I pack.

First is a 1991 Chevy Caprice




























Got this 1991 Chevy Caprice I bought back in early April 2007, clean title, runs good.

305 V8 5.0 is stock, 220k miles, runs VERY good, no ticks, knocks, nothing. Motor was throughly checked, compression checked, heads look to have been rebuilt not too long ago, I drive it almost 100 miles a day, not one single problem, lots of power. It has a 700R4 that was recently rebuilt, shifts very smooth, everything works as it should.

Interior is blue/silver cloth, seats are in good shape, carpet needs cleaning, needs new headliner, and an armrest for the driver door.

I recently fixed all the windows, and everything other power option works.

Motor just recently had a full tune up, including new distributor, new computer, plugs, wires, battery, all new sensors, and a full diagnostic. New fuel pump was also recently put in.

The bad or needs: needs paint and body, the car was hit right before I bought it on the rear driver door, nothing major the door still opens, needs AC Compressor ($129 at advance auto parts), and the fuel gauge doesn't mark correctly (fuel sending unit $100). Needs nothing to run.

The high miles are all freeway miles, engine was not abused and well maintained.

I've driven this car from Miami to Tampa twice, runs very very smooth and good.

Asking $1,600 OBO










30 round used SKS Magazine, I had alot of these, only a couple left. $15 shipped










4-12 inch MTX 6124's in a box, Speakers have not been used in about 3 years, I just hooked them back up, they sound great. All speakers read 4 ohms, asking $220. Box fits boxes, bubbles, fleetwoods, roadmasters, regals, cutty's, etc.










Local face to face sale only; Beretta 21A .25 Caliber handgun, very small and compact, bought it brand new couple years ago, never been fired except the range a couple times. I have hollow point rounds in it, a very nasty round might I add, perfect to conceal (with proper permits) ,to store in the car (following local laws), or a good gun to give to your chick/wife (don't give her a gun if you trick or creep on her).

$200 OBO, won't sell to convicted felons.










Local face to face sale only; Ruger MK II .22 caliber long rifle, dead on accurate, whereever you put the rear sight and line it up with the front, thats where the bullet is going. I lost the magazine for it, haven't fired in a while. Should fire fine, but I can't verify.

$100 OBO, won't sell to convicted felons










Face to face local sale only; Walter PPK P22 .22 caliber long rifle, dead on accurate, where ever you put the sights, thats what you will hit. Bought this gun brand new couple years ago, recently shot it, pulls smooth, little to no recoil, good for recreation or to handle business, have 2 mags and the box for it.

$350 OBO, won't sell to convicted felons

Check back more items soon.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Damnit i wish that walther was a 9mm i already got a .22.....accurate gun regardless


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 12 2007, 10:27 AM~8088913
> *Damnit i wish that walther was a 9mm i already got a .22.....accurate gun regardless
> *


lemme know cuz we can working something out

might post my SKS up too don't know yet


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 11 2007, 06:50 PM~8085554
> *dammmn ricky's regal lookin so clean...
> *


back dat up homie aye ross we gotta talk call chris n get my number cuz im never on this shit no more so holla at this fool n he'll give u my number  

USO..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got this 78-79 monte tail lights for sale their real clean PM me if interested


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 427 deille_@Jun 11 2007, 05:52 PM~8085157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 12 2007, 08:35 AM~8088639
> *dub is when?
> *


DIS SUNDAY JUNE 17....


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 12 2007, 05:27 PM~8091819
> *DIS SUNDAY JUNE 17....
> *


fathers day :thumbsdown:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

This is a video from Boulevard Aces Picnic.... hope yall like. sort of rushed and done wit a evaluation progrm, a non Eval. prog. will be done soon...... yooo!!!
let me know what yall think
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2036152226


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 12 2007, 07:26 PM~8093135
> *This is a video from Boulevard Aces Picnic.... hope yall like. sort of rushed and done wit a evaluation progrm, a non Eval. prog. will be done soon...... yooo!!!
> let me know what yall think
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2036152226
> *


Damn !! That video looks raw... just like the truccha video.. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 12 2007, 10:50 PM~8093298
> *Damn !! That video looks raw... just like the truccha video.. :thumbsup:
> *


for a beginner in all this media shit... i was aight.. thanxz


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

nice video, wish i lived closer to mia


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 12 2007, 07:50 PM~8093298
> *Damn !! That video looks raw... just like the truccha video.. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 12 2007, 08:26 PM~8093135
> *This is a video from Boulevard Aces Picnic.... hope yall like. sort of rushed and done wit a evaluation progrm, a non Eval. prog. will be done soon...... yooo!!!
> let me know what yall think
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2036152226
> *



TIGHT WORK *****!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 12 2007, 08:26 PM~8093135
> *This is a video from Boulevard Aces Picnic.... hope yall like. sort of rushed and done wit a evaluation progrm, a non Eval. prog. will be done soon...... yooo!!!
> let me know what yall think
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2036152226
> *


this video is rawwwwww ass fuck!!!!!damn I wish i had stayd to see what happend with the two regalz hoppin.....anywayz mad props


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm selling... for a 81-87 cutlass..


-a primered trunk lid, no rust at all no dents or anything either
-a hood, halfway stripped
-a driver side door,with gray door panel. only surface rust on the bottom 
-a blue bench seat

if you want pictures let me know, it didnt get any cause all of the stuff is kinda hard to get to. but if i know someone is intrested i'll take pics of it


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Props to chicho on that cadilac. Four door and it still looking really nice.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ UP MIAMI...IT'S WEDNESDAY...U KNOW WUT TIME IT IS IF IT AIN'T RAININ...ARE HIALEAH HANGOUT DAY LOL...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out bear POSING next to the monte looking like STEVEN SAGAL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 12 2007, 07:26 PM~8093135
> *This is a video from Boulevard Aces Picnic.... hope yall like. sort of rushed and done wit a evaluation progrm, a non Eval. prog. will be done soon...... yooo!!!
> let me know what yall think
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2036152226
> *


Tight work hommie that shit looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2007, 09:56 AM~8096562
> *check out bear POSING next to the monte looking like STEVEN SAGAL  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, 4DoorCutty, *gangstaburban95*, chevyboy01


wasssup meng, i might roll wit kenny down to the meeting tomorrow night


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

DOUBLE-O What up?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

that video off the chain!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Watup Mia ..I need a set of adapters and knock-offs..5 lug ..Let me know wats up


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

i also need a chrome motor


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jun 13 2007, 02:00 PM~8097949
> *DOUBLE-O What up?
> *


i think is time for you to change your avitar pic :uh: 


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> 4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, 4DoorCutty, *gangstaburban95*, chevyboy01
> wasssup meng, i might roll wit kenny down to the meeting tomorrow night
> [/quo
> 
> yeah meng fa sho hit me up cuz yall can come to my crib and we'll ride from there....


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

selling 72 black spokes ZENITH


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

PICS, TAKEN TODAY................


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2007, 12:56 PM~8096562
> *check out bear POSING next to the monte looking like STEVEN SAGAL  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that calls for a PHOTOSHOP!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2007, 05:00 PM~8098314
> *i think is time for you to change your avitar pic  :uh:
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2007, 05:00 PM~8098314
> *i think is time for you to change your avitar pic  :uh:
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:0 Beautiful


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 13 2007, 06:51 PM~8098952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 13 2007, 04:46 PM~8098931
> *that calls for a PHOTOSHOP!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2007, 07:27 PM~8099149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2007, 11:56 AM~8096562
> *check out bear POSING next to the monte looking like STEVEN SAGAL  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 13 2007, 06:46 PM~8098931
> *that calls for a PHOTOSHOP!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 















:wow: 














:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i know ive bien lost for a minute,but im back....see all yall at dub...well be there...


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

when is the next low low event in MIA pm me with any info ttt


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

elegance picnic real soon...ill keep all my online buddies informed...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

damn miami doin bad ttmft


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ANY ONE SELLIN CLEAN CHROME 13s HOLLA


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHINO3O5, *COUP DE BEAR*, str8_tripn_82 :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

96 lincoln-->







<--switchhitter 93brougham-->







<--double o

DRON--->


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 14 2007, 02:39 AM~8101684
> *96 lincoln-->
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LOL BEAR GOT COMEBACKS


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 14 2007, 03:41 AM~8101688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LOL BEAR GOT COMEBACKS
> *


lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yes he does.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 14 2007, 01:39 AM~8101684
> *96 lincoln-->
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


HELL NAW!!!! LAST NITE WAS TIGHT WORK WE WAS STR8 CHILLIN N CLOWIN WIT R LIL LAYITLOW CREW LOL...N MY DAWG JOSE MR. SWITCHHITTER CLOWIN WIT THEM 3'S LIK ALWAYS...MAD L;UV 2 ALL MY HOME BOYS DAT WAS OUT THERE CLOWIN N TALKIN SHIT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 14 2007, 02:39 AM~8101684
> *96 lincoln-->
> 
> 
> ...



lmao..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

looks way fuckin better linsay keep them like that


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 14 2007, 06:51 AM~8102046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH DAWG!!! X2 I THINK ITS LOOKIN TIGHT N HARD ASS FUCK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Did anyone in Miami get any hail damage???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's pretty funny BEAR but while you were in here making fun of us we was at the hang out having fun and you missed all the CHONGAS out there :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 14 2007, 09:45 AM~8102868
> *that's pretty funny BEAR but while you were in here making fun of us we was at the hang out having fun and you missed all the CHONGAS out there  :cheesy:
> *




HELL NAW LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YEA MAD FUCKIN CHONGAS OUT THERE...NOW WE GOT CHEERLEADERS GOIN OUT THERE 4 US N ALL.... 1 TIME FOR THEM CHONGALICIOUS HOES
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LMAO...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lol bear ur dead!!!!!!!! LOL WAIT TILL I GET HOME photoshop!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 14 2007, 12:52 PM~8103404
> *lol bear ur dead!!!!!!!! LOL WAIT TILL I GET HOME photoshop!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


dude im still laughin. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bear got some jokes in his book.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 14 2007, 09:45 AM~8102868
> *that's pretty funny BEAR but while you were in here making fun of us we was at the hang out having fun and you missed all the CHONGAS out there  :cheesy:
> *



Any chonga pictures?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

***** should be postin some soon lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 14 2007, 02:46 PM~8104895
> ****** should be postin some soon lol
> *



LOL :biggrin: NAW ***** I LEFT MY CAMERA YESTERDAY...IF NOT IT WOULD HAVE BEN ON N POPPIN LOL


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 14 2007, 11:45 AM~8102868
> *that's pretty funny BEAR but while you were in here making fun of us we was at the hang out having fun and you missed all the CHONGAS out there  :cheesy:
> *


shit i think im going to take out the caddy to next wednesdays hangout to chilll.... with the chongas!!!!!!! :biggrin: I LOVE CHONGAS :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i want my chonga to-go please :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: ill take 3 chongas and some hotsauce!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

can some one tell me what CHONGAS mean????its thick femalez rite???


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2007, 06:30 PM~8105607
> *can some one tell me what CHONGAS mean????its thick femalez rite???
> *


naw homie... lol.. i know u like them thick onez though.... which u gots to introduce me to one day


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

like a cuban hod rat! lol


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 14 2007, 07:10 PM~8105838
> *like a cuban hod rat! lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 14 2007, 05:25 AM~8101881
> *lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yes he does.
> *


niggggaaa LMAO bear was the whole nite dayum wtf did i miss ? what did yall doo ? whos steven ? then he wanna bust out OOOOO IMMA GET EACH AND ALL OF YOU !


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 14 2007, 04:36 PM~8105645
> *naw homie... lol.. i know u like them thick onez though.... which u gots to introduce me to one day
> *


 :biggrin: 


*creepin cutty*
thankz


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 14 2007, 05:19 PM~8105524
> *:biggrin: ill take 3 chongas and some hotsauce!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 14 2007, 05:19 PM~8105524
> *:biggrin: ill take 3 chongas and some hotsauce!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i have photoshop & i dont even know how 2 fuck wit that shit

wait till i learn


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 15 2007, 12:37 AM~8108051
> *i have photoshop & i dont even know how 2 fuck wit that shit
> 
> wait till i learn
> *


lemme kno when u wish to dual it out photoshop style :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 14 2007, 03:36 PM~8105645
> *naw homie... lol.. i know u like them thick onez though.... which u gots to introduce me to one day
> *


x2


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

MIA STyle


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8108829
> *MIA STyle
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR IS FROM LAUDARDALE :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 14 2007, 09:51 PM~8108159
> *lemme kno when u wish to dual it out photoshop style  :biggrin:  :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 15 2007, 12:27 AM~8108829
> *MIA STyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *SwitchHitter*
dayum u early ***** !


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8108829
> *MIA STyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good morning people, wassa?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8108829
> *MIA STyle
> 
> 
> ...


Off da Chain Im lovin that gold on all gold look


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 15 2007, 04:27 AM~8109322
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter
> dayum u early ***** !
> *


lol...i know, just getting back from the club.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 15 2007, 07:28 AM~8109764
> *lol...i know, just getting back from the club.
> *


18 AND UNDER CLUB :0 

JOKING ***** :biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 13 2007, 07:44 PM~8098922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice ride , im diggin that


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 15 2007, 02:27 AM~8108829
> *MIA STyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 15 2007, 12:27 AM~8108829
> *MIA STyle
> 
> 
> ...




HARD ASS FUCK!!!!!! :thumbsup: N ATLEAST DIFF FROM VERY OTHER FUCKIN CHARGERS OUT THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

aww no two tone on dubs/asantiz? lmao


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jun 15 2007, 11:15 AM~8110839
> *damn nice ride , im diggin that
> *



THANKS.............................anyone going to Tower Shops.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

what's the ticket on 24" gold d's?

got to be expensive as hell


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 15 2007, 02:39 PM~8112320
> *what's the ticket on 24" gold d's?
> 
> got to be expensive as hell
> *


Bout 7-8 Stacks New


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

every-1 ready 4 the DUB show on Sunday...roll in is tommorow afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8110040
> *18 AND UNDER CLUB  :0
> 
> JOKING *****  :biggrin:
> *



lol DOUBLE Owned!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Just got back from italy it was fun.... i saw the picnic it look really nice sucks that i couldnt go... whats new down here in miami


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 15 2007, 03:11 PM~8112513
> *every-1 ready 4 the DUB show on Sunday...roll in is tommorow afternoon  :biggrin:
> *


wat reallt sucks is that its on fathers day


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8110040
> *18 AND UNDER CLUB  :0
> 
> JOKING *****  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 15 2007, 02:14 PM~8111777
> *THANKS.............................anyone going to Tower Shops.
> *


I THOUGHT DAT BULL SHIT CUZ OF THE FUCKIN WEATHER DAWG. I HOPE IT FUCKIN CLEARS UP 2MORROW CUZ IF NOT DE PINGA...N W/E SEE YA'LL @ DUB HOMIE.... 


N GOOD LUCK FOR ANY1 DATS GOIN...DALE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

FUCKIN MIAMI WEN IT RAINS IT POURS DE PIIIIIIIIIIIIIINGAH THERE GOES MY FUCKIN DETAILING......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

if any-1 tried to register for dub and it was to late cause the show sold out call me. i have 3 pre-registrations that couldnt make it to the show. hit me up 786-556-1573


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 15 2007, 12:27 AM~8108829
> *MIA STyle
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BITCH IS SICK :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2007, 10:49 PM~8114279
> *THAT BITCH IS SICK :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2007, 10:49 PM~8114279
> *THAT BITCH IS SICK :0
> 
> 
> ...


michael jackson?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I see yall ****** got jokes...lol.. is all good though.. :machinegun:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 16 2007, 12:58 AM~8115167
> *I see yall ****** got jokes...lol.. is all good though.. :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 16 2007, 12:58 AM~8115167
> *I see yall ****** got jokes...lol.. is all good though.. :machinegun:
> *



WUT UP CUZ!!!! LOL :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

STILL GOT ALL THIS SHIT PM ME WITH OFFERS 6 batts, wiring and a pic of the two pumps i also have all the hoses i sold pistons and springs... also have 2 brand new power balls in there box NEVER BEEN USED and a 72 volt charger and some caddy parts


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

wussup anything going down tonight ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

is there da hangout at lowes 2nite?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 16 2007, 11:04 AM~8116596
> *is there da hangout at lowes 2nite?
> *


??? hope fully it stops raining


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

its never gonna stop raining welcome to miami


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 16 2007, 01:58 PM~8117320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


scraping to the fullist


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i have 4 175 70 r14 that are used but in decent shape for a dailly or project for sale if int. hit me up


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 16 2007, 04:15 AM~8115431
> *WUT UP CUZ!!!! LOL  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Que bola..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lets see how this goes 


> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 7 2007, 02:04 PM~8061266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 16 2007, 12:35 PM~8116984
> *its never gonna stop raining welcome to miami
> *


TIME TO START AN INDOOR HANGOUT :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Jun 16 2007, 04:43 PM~8117864
> *TIME TO START AN INDOOR HANGOUT  :biggrin:
> *


X10000000000000


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 16 2007, 04:45 PM~8117873
> *X10000000000000
> *


IM GOIN TO GO TONIGHT AND CONSULT WITH THE BUMS UNDER THE PALMETTO EXPRESS WAY TO SEE IF THEYLL SHARE IT WITH IT US WHEN 49STREETZ RAINED OUT.YOU GOTTA COME AND SCRAMBLE FOR A SPOT EARLY IF NOT YOUD BETTER BRING AN UMBRELLA


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Jun 16 2007, 05:10 PM~8117957
> *IM GOIN TO GO TONIGHT AND CONSULT WITH THE BUMS UNDER THE PALMETTO EXPRESS WAY TO SEE IF THEYLL SHARE IT WITH IT US WHEN 49STREETZ RAINED OUT.YOU GOTTA COME AND SCRAMBLE FOR A SPOT EARLY IF NOT YOUD BETTER BRING AN UMBRELLA
> *


dam i need a pretty big umbrella then... talk to them bums tell me what they say lol


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 16 2007, 11:47 PM~8118832
> *another fine job done by Daniel and Sons.. throwing that super WET.
> <img src=\'http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1189/stp61927iw1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

damn i lost mii griilllz fuuuck ne one kno someone wit hoookups...?


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

y0o0 hit em up?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

That 73 Donk is Shittin


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

whats good with that vert g body that u was postin piks of a while back....


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

AWHILE BAK DAZ ME, COUPE DE BEAR, SWITCHHITTER, CERTIFIEDlincoln, N COUPLE MORE REMEMBER DEM DAYZ ***** RYDERZ ROLL DEEP LMAO !!!!


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHINO3O5, 76 GLASSHOUSE, *93brougham* :thumbsup:

FASHO SUM ONE I KNO IS ON.....


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Hallo to all miami lowrider.

is ther a picnic or so at the weekend 21.-22.Juli2007

i`m on holiday im miami at this time and i whant so see some lowrider.

Thanks for some informations

Sorry for this bad english


Regats
Patrick


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT UP MIAMI??????????????I TOOK SUM CAR PICS FROM DA DUB SHO YESTERDAY...WILL POST THEM UP LATA ON ALONG WIT THE SHOW PICS OF 2DAY....


ONE TIME FOR THEM LOW LYFE ******, MYSTIC STYLES, STR8 PIMPIN, ELEGANCE AND MY DAWGS FROM ROLLIN SHOWIN SUM LUV DURIN THE ROLL IN.....


SEE YA'LL ****** @ DA SHO....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day to all . See yall at the DUB show later :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 17 2007, 05:27 AM~8120312
> *WUT UP MIAMI??????????????I TOOK SUM CAR PICS FROM DA DUB SHO YESTERDAY...WILL POST THEM UP LATA ON ALONG WIT THE SHOW PICS OF 2DAY....
> ONE TIME FOR THEM LOW LYFE ******, MYSTIC STYLES, STR8 PIMPIN, ELEGANCE AND MY DAWGS FROM ROLLIN SHOWIN SUM LUV DURIN THE ROLL IN.....
> SEE YA'LL ****** @ DA SHO....
> *


post them up i want to see how it was


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

bout getting ready to ride to the show.. early cause all the traffic,, :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 17 2007, 06:15 AM~8120360
> *post them up i want to see how it was
> *


WHY DON'T YOU JUST GO FOOL :cheesy: 

YOU LIVE MINUTES AWAY FROM THERE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

bout to head out to the show...good luck to all the clubs out there representin that 305...im out!!


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 17 2007, 05:27 AM~8120312
> *WUT UP MIAMI??????????????I TOOK SUM CAR PICS FROM DA DUB SHO YESTERDAY...WILL POST THEM UP LATA ON ALONG WIT THE SHOW PICS OF 2DAY....
> ONE TIME FOR THEM LOW LYFE ******, MYSTIC STYLES, STR8 PIMPIN, ELEGANCE AND MY DAWGS FROM ROLLIN SHOWIN SUM LUV DURIN THE ROLL IN.....
> SEE YA'LL ****** @ DA SHO....
> *


N ONE TIME FOR THEM ****** WHO TOO BROKE TO PAY ENTERANCE CHILLIN AT THE CRIB.POST THEM PICS ALREADY DAMMIT LOL.


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 17 2007, 12:14 AM~8119777
> *damn i lost mii griilllz fuuuck ne one kno  someone wit hoookups...?
> *


LAST I HEARD THEY WERE RUNNIN FOR BOUT 200 FOR 6 300 FOR 8 ROUND THERE.I GOT MY 20 PAK FOR 8 STACKS LIKE 3 YEARS BACK.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

I'M LEAVIN WORK N OUT 2 DA SHOW....POST SUM PICS LATA FOR YALL CHEAP FUCKERS DAT AIN'T GONNA RIDE OUT THERE...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 17 2007, 03:15 AM~8119968
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHINO3O5, 76 GLASSHOUSE, 93brougham :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 17 2007, 02:57 AM~8119928
> *AWHILE BAK DAZ ME, COUPE DE BEAR, SWITCHHITTER, CERTIFIEDlincoln, N COUPLE MORE REMEMBER DEM DAYZ ***** RYDERZ ROLL DEEP LMAO !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

4 OF THE BEST FROM DUB...........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NUMBER 1 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

NOW TO U ****** DAT KNOW HOW I DO IT...HERE R DEM PICS YA'LL KNOW I B TAKIN...








































































FOR SUM REASON I WANNA RIDE A JET SKI


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

I'M STILL NOT DONE LMAO !!!! I KNOW U ****** LIKE DEM !!!!
















































































I WOULD LUV TO FIND HER NEMO


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn my home boy ***** pimpin dem car show groupies daleeee!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *low low mamii*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 17 2007, 11:05 PM~8124439
> *damn my home boy ***** pimpin dem car show groupies daleeee!!
> *



LOL U KNOW HOW DA FUCK I DO IT CUZ


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ONE TIME FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT TO DUB.....I WAS WIT DA OL BOY SO I COULDNT


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

iz all good though


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 17 2007, 12:13 AM~8118961
> *
> *


Thats what i'm talking about! :biggrin: 

See yall at the DONKEY RACE's! (Right "D")


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

big rim cars :thumbsdown: but whatever


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Not to mention big :thumbsup: to all the sexy ladies at the DUB SHOW!

Thanxs for comming to the DUB show after party, and keeping things intresting, and the LOW LYFE boys smiling!

Especially the two who kicked it with me after, yall bitches owe me a new bed! :biggrin: 

Damm home wreckers!

W H O A !

MIAMI was looking good out there!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

DUB show had a good turn out of cars..miami ryders were definatly representin. one thing that i feel neeeds to be looked at is the way they classify the cars and judge them. almost all the cars out there were shop cars or sponsored by some-1. makes it real difficult for us ryders who build our own cars to compete. they pretty much have endless $$ and resources. 90% of the winners were from the same two shops. still a good show over al though


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

nemo needs the wires back


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> I'M STILL NOT DONE LMAO !!!! I KNOW U ****** LIKE DEM !!!!
> 
> 
> I WOULD LUV TO FIND HER NEMO
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *COUP DE BEAR*

:0 :0 




STEVENN!! :biggrin: 




:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

still got the rivi for sale










*taking offers and trades pm me*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i know i late on posting this lol but here it is for some people that want a better look even though ***** beat me to it :biggrin: 










^^^ acient chinesse secret

and the brakes











:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 18 2007, 06:17 PM~8129364
> *i know i late on posting this lol but here it is for some people that want a better look even though ***** beat me to it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U IS A FUCKIN CLOWN LOL :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

AIGHT NOW DAT YA'LL ****** ENJOYED THEM HOES...NOW HERE R SUM CARS FROM DA SHOW. I'M GONNA SAY WHO'S THEY CAUSE I KNOW U ****** KNOW ALREADY...

DIS FUCKIN CADDY WAS HARD AS FUCK. IF I HAD DA $ I WOULD BUY DIS BITCH!!!!









DOUBLE-O CLOWNIN...
























































































BAD ASS SRT-8


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 18 2007, 05:17 PM~8129364
> *i know i late on posting this lol but here it is for some people that want a better look even though ***** beat me to it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


loving them clear lights looks real nice


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

dam looks good with those rims


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 18 2007, 07:01 PM~8129649
> *dam looks good with those rims
> 
> 
> ...



HELL NAW THEM RIMS R LOOKIN LIK HUBS BUT HE HAD NO CHOICE CUZ HE DIDN'T GET HIS PAINTED BACKS ON TIME AKA DUB... :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

im looking for a big body fleet original grill?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://web.mac.com/pintorasi/iWeb/Chanti%2...tomz/Rides.html



CHECK OUT MY BOY RAY'S WEBSITE....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DA BADDEST FUCKIN SONG OUT I THINK

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2030154172


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 18 2007, 09:58 PM~8131210
> *DA BADDEST FUCKIN SONG OUT I THINK
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2030154172
> *


That impala is my favorite impala out right now. i dont know if its from Rollerz Only but he lined up with them at Miami....... undercarrage work. custom engine mounts.....rearend and its uppers.. ooops forgot to mention sick ass engine bay and how eveyrthing aligned perfect. And you know the pumps are put to use. Fuk the video that car is perfect


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 18 2007, 07:51 PM~8129588
> *AIGHT NOW DAT YA'LL ****** ENJOYED THEM HOES...NOW HERE R SUM CARS FROM DA SHOW. I'M GONNA SAY WHO'S THEY CAUSE I KNOW U ****** KNOW ALREADY...
> 
> DIS FUCKIN CADDY WAS HARD AS FUCK. IF I HAD DA $ I WOULD BUY DIS BITCH!!!!
> *












Damn i love those old caddies looks especially the 50-60's ones hard!











^^^damn look at my dawg chris baddest deville in dade at least in my point of view  









:0 

those look like mines











:0 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jun 18 2007, 10:16 PM~8130798
> *im looking for a big body fleet original grill?
> *


damn i just got rid of mines last nite


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jun 18 2007, 08:16 PM~8130798
> *im looking for a big body fleet original grill?
> *


i got the one off my fleet


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT WUTZ UP MIAMI???


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 18 2007, 09:53 PM~8131762
> *That impala is my favorite impala out right now. i dont know if its from Rollerz Only but he lined up with them at Miami....... undercarrage work. custom engine mounts.....rearend and its uppers.. ooops forgot to mention sick ass engine bay and how eveyrthing aligned perfect. And you know the pumps are put to use. Fuk the video that car is perfect
> *


yea that impala is looking clean as fuk i like that video


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

If anyone is interestead one of my friends is selling a convertible 1960 impala it has no rust and is in primer it has no engine or tranny it was Black and red from the factory if any one is intreasted in a goodproject let me know he wants 14k but im sure the price is neg.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> > I'M STILL NOT DONE LMAO !!!! I KNOW U ****** LIKE DEM !!!!
> > I WOULD LUV TO FIND HER NEMO
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 19 2007, 09:36 AM~8133943
> *X2 homie
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 18 2007, 07:17 PM~8129364
> *i know i late on posting this lol but here it is for some people that want a better look even though ***** beat me to it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now I see. . . I could do it now. Thanks.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 18 2007, 10:58 PM~8131210
> *DA BADDEST FUCKIN SONG OUT I THINK
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2030154172
> *


X2


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 19 2007, 10:25 AM~8134224
> *Now I see. . . I could do it now. Thanks.
> *




lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

so wutz good for da hang out on wednesday?????????????????


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 19 2007, 11:25 AM~8134224
> *Now I see. . . I could do it now. Thanks.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 19 2007, 11:02 AM~8134399
> *:0  :0
> *




DALE!!! U GOT CAUGHT LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:  uffin:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

well u guys wont be seeing my truck anymore, its going to the shop now for the makeover it might take a while till i bring it back out... maybe janurary we'll see what i can do in that time.. well heres one last pic of her...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jun 19 2007, 11:36 AM~8134558
> *well u guys wont be seeing my truck anymore, its going to the shop now for the makeover it might take a while till i bring it back out... maybe janurary we'll see what i can do in that time.. well heres one last pic of her...
> 
> 
> ...



DALE SUCIA!!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

STOCK 2006 YAMAHA BANSHEE LIMITED EDITION ITS 1 OF DA LAST BANSHEES MADE ASKIN $4,000 HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwEaT iT CaR cLuB_@Jun 19 2007, 06:03 PM~8137289
> *STOCK 2006 YAMAHA BANSHEE LIMITED EDITION ITS 1 OF DA LAST BANSHEES MADE ASKIN $4,000 HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT ANY QUESTIONS
> 
> 
> ...


banshee lookd clean as fuk


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

HARDEST MAGNUM AT THE DUB SHOW THAT SHOULD'VE WON BEST DODGE AND BEST PAINT CAUSE THIS THING WAS WET AS F*#%


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam it does look wet as fuk


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

LOOKIN FOR BIG BODY CENTER GOLD GRILL


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

damn that magnum is almost EXACTLY how i was gonna paint my truck...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

GoodMorning Miami


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

I like my Beat Down Low and my Top Let Back
Can See me Ridin 24's with a Chopper in the Back

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 19 2007, 09:57 AM~8134377
> *so wutz good for da hang out on wednesday?????????????????
> *


how many CHONGAS are you trying to fit in the back of the crown vic tonight :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 09:11 AM~8140239
> *how many CHONGAS are you trying to fit in the back of the crown vic tonight  :cheesy:
> *



yall homies need to ride to Doral Ale House on tuesdays they got mostly alot of benzez and baller rides but i go there for the BEECHES....that shit gets fuckin packed...and Double O they got a bunch of white girls out there for you homie...every tuesday its ladies night but get there early its a line to get in that bitch


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 20 2007, 04:44 AM~8140083
> *I like my Beat Down Low and my Top Let Back
> Can See me Ridin 24's with a Chopper in the Back
> 
> ...


whats that one for ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 07:11 AM~8140239
> *how many CHONGAS are you trying to fit in the back of the crown vic tonight  :cheesy:
> *




w/e ***** i'll take ass many ass i can shit i'll even take out my 3 15's in da back out 2 fit more hoes lol...hopefully dem chongas r there from last week... :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ANY OFFERS FOR THE 6 BATTS I HAVE OR THE PUMPS ..... TAKING UP SPACE WANT TO SELL HIT ME UP


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 18 2007, 11:53 PM~8131762
> *That impala is my favorite impala out right now. i dont know if its from Rollerz Only but he lined up with them at Miami....... undercarrage work. custom engine mounts.....rearend and its uppers.. ooops forgot to mention sick ass engine bay and how eveyrthing aligned perfect. And you know the pumps are put to use. Fuk the video that car is perfect
> *


YEAH ITS THE SAME CAR THAT WAS IN MIAMI..ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 20 2007, 08:52 AM~8141023
> *YEAH ITS THE SAME CAR THAT WAS IN MIAMI..ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO
> *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://dubmagazine.com/dubshow/Miami07gallery/


THERE YA GO.... YA'LL CAN C WUT DA FUCK YA'LL MISSED ON FOOL...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WOW I JUST PUKES ALL OVER MY COMP!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

continental kit forsale $250.00 plus shipping
small spot of rust on the the bottom corner of the ring (as shown in picture) chrome bumper and plastics perfect very good condition chrome is perfect, but dirty in the pictures.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 12:49 PM~8142318
> *WOW I JUST PUKES ALL OVER MY COMP!!!!
> *


good now clean it up you NASTY ASS CANADIAN 

bawahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what ya'll think about my new project CHRISTINE she's back !!!! 



















that bitch is kind of scary specially when you sit inside that BITCH :0
[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, *DOUBLE-O*

sup y0! I see you tryin to hide the back doors on "christine" !


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

tight work Double O! Keep em comin! lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 20 2007, 04:59 PM~8143765
> *2 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, DOUBLE-O
> 
> sup y0! I see you tryin to hide the back doors on "christine"  !
> *


JERK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 06:58 PM~8143759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

her tit popped out on this one i slipt didn't have the camera ready :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 07:06 PM~8143797
> *her tit popped out on this one i slipt didn't have the camera ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


@$#@#[email protected]#[email protected]$#
shutter delay =\


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THE MONTE IS GOING TO BE NEXT I CAN'T WAIT :cheesy: THE BLUE ONE THAT IS


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

where do you guys get your chrome done, I'm looking for a good chrome shop in the area (not american bumper or hialeah plating)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 20 2007, 07:13 PM~8143832
> *where do you guys get your chrome done, I'm looking for a  good chrome shop in the area (not american bumper or hialeah plating)
> *


i have no idea, 

but damn i can't wait to see that 56 done


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THE WHOLE TIME SHE WAS MOVING AROUND IN THE VERT SHE WAS SHOWING STRAIGHT BOLD EAGLE SHOTS NO PANTIES :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 20 2007, 06:15 PM~8143841
> *i have no idea,
> 
> but damn i can't wait to see that 56 done
> *


thanks me 2


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I go to Nicks plating he does all my work and it comes out real good


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 20 2007, 09:52 AM~8141023
> *YEAH ITS THE SAME CAR THAT WAS IN MIAMI..ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO
> *


oh yea thats ryt i think he also put together the " Hulk ", that back bumper green Regal ryt?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey does anyone have some pics of any nice Range Rovers?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 20 2007, 09:14 PM~8144796
> *Hey does anyone have some pics of any nice Range Rovers?
> *


this is da only hard one i saw @ dub...n i think it belongs 2 a chick


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 06:16 PM~8143849
> *THE WHOLE TIME SHE WAS MOVING AROUND IN THE VERT SHE WAS SHOWING STRAIGHT BOLD EAGLE SHOTS NO PANTIES  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ***** U COULDN'T CALL DA ***** 2 COME OUT THERE??? :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 20 2007, 07:28 AM~8140575
> *whats that one for ...
> *


My Cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8144927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8144927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

YO LOWES WAS IIITE TODAY NICE TO SEE SOME MORE CARS OUT THERE


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 20 2007, 11:29 PM~8145956
> *YO LOWES WAS IIITE TODAY NICE TO SEE SOME MORE CARS OUT THERE
> *


x2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 21 2007, 03:17 AM~8146079
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

some piks from the hangout


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

the funny piks come tommorow. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 21 2007, 01:29 AM~8146213
> *the funny piks come tommorow.  :biggrin:
> *



chill


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 21 2007, 04:00 AM~8146253
> *chill
> *


hahaha


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 21 2007, 12:29 AM~8145956
> *YO LOWES WAS IIITE TODAY NICE TO SEE SOME MORE CARS OUT THERE
> *




YEA IT WAS TIGHT WORK... I GOT 2 TRY DA CAR CLUB DAT'S LOOKIN LIK DA POLICE DEPARTMENT ON 4'S LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 20 2007, 08:19 PM~8144517
> *I go to Nicks plating he does all my work and it comes out real good
> *


Ima ck it out thanks bro


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 11:40 PM~8144927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking tight ima swing by and see it in person today got caught up yesterday


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao @ ****** comment! i thought i was the only one to think that!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Is UCE having the hangout this Saturday?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*Puppies where born yesterday she gave birth to 14. 9 males and 5 females 13 of them are blue or merl blue and the one white one with the blue patches. All of them have really good markings i need them gone asap as soon as they are able to go you can get em im selling them for 300 with all the shots except rabies.If you want more pictures let me know and PM me for more information.*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jun 21 2007, 09:39 AM~8146895
> *Is UCE having the hangout this Saturday?
> *


yessir


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 21 2007, 02:00 AM~8146253
> *chill
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 21 2007, 04:39 AM~8146402
> *YEA IT WAS TIGHT WORK... I GOT 2 TRY DA CAR CLUB DAT'S LOOKIN LIK DA POLICE DEPARTMENT ON 4'S LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 21 2007, 11:48 AM~8147504
> *:uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yo that was a untrue statement last nite, haha..im jus goin for the hell of it. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 21 2007, 08:06 AM~8147006
> *yessir
> *



where at and time?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Reds...and ? i dunno what time..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 21 2007, 09:51 AM~8147535
> *Reds...and ? i dunno what time..
> *



thanx


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 21 2007, 09:49 AM~8147511
> *yo that was a untrue statement last nite, haha..im jus goin for the hell of it.  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR LIKE THIS :worship: 


:0 JUST JOKING FOOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 10:40 PM~8144927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HERE'S A COUPLE MORE PICS FROM MY DOGS PHOTOSHOOT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 21 2007, 04:00 AM~8146253
> *chill
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 10:40 PM~8144927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad ass... What motor ended up in this car? wern't u puttin a big block?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8144927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see waht it do


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 05:16 PM~8143849
> *THE WHOLE TIME SHE WAS MOVING AROUND IN THE VERT SHE WAS SHOWING STRAIGHT BOLD EAGLE SHOTS NO PANTIES  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics dat chic is one bad azz dime piece


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 21 2007, 09:53 AM~8147549
> *thanx
> *


9:00 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 21 2007, 05:00 AM~8146253
> *chill
> *


 :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iIA2R01zpZ0


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8144927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking bad ass japs.. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller
:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 21 2007, 02:44 PM~8149393
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DRòN, SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wussup cuz... hey that video is looking good.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 21 2007, 04:07 PM~8149125
> *:biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iIA2R01zpZ0
> *




AHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! WHERES THE MIMS THO ? !


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 21 2007, 05:30 PM~8149711
> *AHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! WHERES THE MIMS THO ? !
> *



damn y0...the next steven spielberg up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jun 21 2007, 06:38 PM~8149761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS LINC..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 21 2007, 06:33 PM~8149726
> *damn y0...the next steven spielberg up in here.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PART 2

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bejvFHfNq-U


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 21 2007, 07:18 PM~8150351
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PART 2
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ahahahahahahahaha omg ahahahaha da mims shit is hilarious


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 21 2007, 08:34 PM~8150438
> *ahahahahahahahaha omg ahahahaha da mims shit is hilarious
> *


ima make u a star Bear! lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

we all know who this is...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0FylTh05JAs


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8144927
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam nice as fuck


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

who is going to the uce hang Saturday at 9 at reds.........anyone i just found out about this today


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i think its on saturday


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin: woops


> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 21 2007, 05:45 PM~8150494
> *i think its on saturday
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 21 2007, 07:44 PM~8150491
> *who is going to the uce hang Saturday at 9 at reds.........anyone i just found out about this today
> *



i'm in..hopefully i have time to go pick up my new front cyls from fedex tomorrow they tried to deliver today , i'll be cruisin the mark down there..if not i'll be there anyways..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, dball98, *93brougham,* WANNADANCE, UCEBOX352

MIMSSS!!!!!!!! wut they do cuh!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 21 2007, 04:07 PM~8149125
> *:biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iIA2R01zpZ0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 21 2007, 07:18 PM~8150351
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PART 2
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 21 2007, 07:41 PM~8150475
> *we all know who this is...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0FylTh05JAs
> *


*KLEEBORP THE RETARD !!*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 21 2007, 09:03 PM~8150971
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 96' lincoln, dball98, 93brougham, WANNADANCE, UCEBOX352
> 
> ...


CHILLIN FOOL LOOKING FOR THOSE MIMES


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*MISSING*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 








[/quote]


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

MIAMI QUE PINGA 4TH PAGE...........TTMFT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 22 2007, 01:21 AM~8152961
> *MIAMI QUE PINGA 4TH PAGE...........TTMFT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

LoL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 22 2007, 08:00 AM~8153589
> *LoL
> *


yo where dem pics from yo boy da photographer from da otha day... :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOT WHEELS.COM


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 21 2007, 09:10 PM~8151009
> *MISSING
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 21 2007, 06:18 PM~8150351
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PART 2
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, MonteCC, *hiaballa*
:wave: wut they do *****!


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 22 2007, 10:16 AM~8154071
> *yo where dem pics from yo boy da photographer from da otha day... :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


hee sent dem to jose holla at him he should have dem


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 21 2007, 10:35 AM~8147794
> *Cant wait to see waht it do
> *


lol not a dam thang.. bout to put some 22's on it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 22 2007, 08:26 PM~8158531
> *lol not a dam thang.. bout to put some 22's on it
> *


LMAO


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *SILVERLAC305*, wantsome

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTMFT............TO THE MUTHAFUKIN TOP. :banghead:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 23 2007, 12:17 AM~8159703
> *TTMFT............TO THE MUTHAFUKIN TOP. :banghead:
> *


DAM this shit has been dead lately


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

very dead.... well on another note happy bday to mr.japs


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

wussup with reds tonight ?


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 23 2007, 10:10 AM~8161053
> *wussup with reds tonight ?
> *


Its at 9:00 tonight bring out the rides.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo if anyone got a extra 90 degree fitting for the top of a cylinder they could sell me, bring that shit to reds tonight.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 23 2007, 03:35 PM~8162452
> *yo if anyone got a extra 90 degree fitting for the top of a cylinder they could sell me, bring that shit to reds tonight.
> *


damn ***** u hurtin lol imma see if Juan got one......u need it 3/8 or 1/2?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 23 2007, 05:43 PM~8162477
> *damn ***** u hurtin lol imma see if Juan got one......u need it 3/8 or 1/2?
> *


3/8 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter, *93brougham, DOUBLE-O*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Got some stuff for sale. Will take cash or trades or both. 

20"Lexani Sterlings on Nitto 225/35/20 tires with locks. FWD universal 5 lug. Very good condition
$1600 obo or trade









Dash Cap for a 1981-1987 Monte Carlo/ El Camino Full face $65.00 obo or trade
Rear bumper cover for 1981-1987 Mone Carlo CLEAN $65.00 obo or trade
Inner and Outer window felt sweeps for SS Monte Carlo $70.00 obo or trade
Bottom half of door panel for G body (Black) 35.00 obo or trade
Monte Carlo LS steering wheel maroon $10.00
Gas tank straps for G body $15.00

Looking for parts for the Monte Im building. Chrome, Juice, whatever you got let me know. But Im open to anything.


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

any pics from reds tonight


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

very nice chillin hangout at Reds
much props to Uce and all who showed up......

Lowridin Forever


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 23 2007, 11:00 PM~8164054
> *very nice chillin hangout at Reds
> much props to Uce and all who showed up......
> 
> ...


the hangout was good *no cops* mad propz to Uce


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 23 2007, 10:18 PM~8164128
> *the hangout was good no cops mad propz to Uce
> *


cops came later & kicked every1 out

hangout was still good tho


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2007, 12:18 AM~8164128
> *the hangout was good no cops mad propz to Uce
> *



did u see the grey grand marquis out there?

it was swanginnn


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 24 2007, 12:16 AM~8164367
> *cops came later & kicked every1 out
> 
> hangout was still good tho
> *


yo bear i was rite next to you & i dident know if that was u homie teal just now pimp....my foult about not saying whatz up cuzo cuz i ant one of tham ppl that thing im to good to say whatz up n shit to other ppl n shit u feel me but that'z kool now i know ur face anywayz u sold the caddy????cuz i seen u pushin a explorer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 24 2007, 10:57 AM~8165713
> *did u see the grey grand marquis out there?
> 
> it was swanginnn
> *


yup one i was pull in he was rite behind me hopping


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

can someone tell me who did 99 problems call out???


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2007, 02:31 PM~8166462
> *can someone tell me who did 99 problems call out???
> *


the grand marquis.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 24 2007, 03:06 PM~8166609
> *the grand marquis.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2007, 12:14 PM~8166409
> *yo bear i was rite next to you & i dident know if that was u homie teal just now pimp....my foult about not saying whatz up cuzo cuz i ant one of tham ppl that thing im to good to say whatz up n shit to other ppl n shit u feel me but that'z kool now i know ur face anywayz u sold the caddy????cuz i seen u pushin a explorer
> *


lol wussup homie

i was there with the caddy , da explorer is my sisters car & i was parking it for her

yea man i didnt wanna go up 2 u kuz i didnt know if u knew who i was lol

its koo tho


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 24 2007, 05:48 PM~8167026
> *lol wussup homie
> 
> i was there with the caddy , da explorer is my sisters car & i was parking it for her
> ...



bear who DOESNT kno who u are , i told u, ima make u famousss lol 
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 24 2007, 03:48 PM~8167026
> *lol wussup homie
> 
> i was there with the caddy , da explorer is my sisters car & i was parking it for her
> ...


Its str8 homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 24 2007, 05:11 PM~8167288
> *bear who DOESNT kno who u are , i told u, ima make u famousss lol
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

IM GONNA POST SOME MORE PICS VERY SOON


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

check this shit out http://www.filecabi.net/video/kimbo_vs_mercer.html


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

:0 check this shit out http://www.filecabi.net/video/kimbo_vs_mercer.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 24 2007, 01:22 PM~8166669
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Jun 24 2007, 08:28 PM~8167925
> *:0 check this shit out  http://www.filecabi.net/video/kimbo_vs_mercer.html
> *


that Kimbo ***** is one deadly motherfuker!!


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *93brougham*

:wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 24 2007, 10:49 PM~8168322
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SwitchHitter, 93brougham
> 
> ...


 
Jose Hitting a 3


we need to make a better video this wednesday! get some cruising shots. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SUP M.I.YAYO......


WHUT UP TO MY ROLLERZ...
SWITCH HITTER I SEE YOU.

WUT IT DEW "LUXURY ROLLER"


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

YO I NEED 2 SEE WHERE I CAN GET A 2500 AIR BAG RIGHT NOW!!!!! LET ME KNOW WHERE I CAN GO CUZ I THINK RAD'S IS CLOSE ON MONDAYS...


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who made it out to our hangout.We got support from alot of clubs and others.Thanks to 25th street cc. and others from broward for making the trip and showing the love for game.Also we need to thank Frank and freddie for their support. "99 problems doin big thangs". Next month the third sat of the month is the next hangout same place same time.To address the cop situation,they did show up late but...they were curious of what was going on, so alvaro and i spoke with them and wer'e getting a permit from the city to avoid further problems.Props to the guys who hopped out there,hope to see more next time.UUSSOO!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Jun 25 2007, 11:18 AM~8170985
> *Thanks to everyone who made it out to our hangout.We got support from alot of clubs and others.Thanks to 25th street cc. and others from broward for making the trip and showing the love for game.Also we need to thank Frank and freddie for their support. "99 problems doin big thangs". Next month the third sat of the month is the next hangout same place same time.To address the cop situation,they did show up late but...they were curious of what was going on, so alvaro and i spoke with them and wer'e getting a permit from the city to avoid further problems.Props to the guys who hopped out there,hope to see more next time.UUSSOO!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Jun 25 2007, 09:18 AM~8170985
> *Thanks to everyone who made it out to our hangout.We got support from alot of clubs and others.Thanks to 25th street cc. and others from broward for making the trip and showing the love for game.Also we need to thank Frank and freddie for their support. "99 problems doin big thangs". Next month the third sat of the month is the next hangout same place same time.To address the cop situation,they did show up late but...they were curious of what was going on, so alvaro and i spoke with them and wer'e getting a permit from the city to avoid further problems.Props to the guys who hopped out there,hope to see more next time.UUSSOO!!!
> *


I wasnt there but big ups to everyone who supported the hangout see yall at the next one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 25 2007, 12:59 PM~8171208
> *I wasnt  there but big ups to everyone who supported the hangout see yall at the next one :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

yea the hangout was a good 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Jun 25 2007, 10:18 AM~8170985
> *Thanks to everyone who made it out to our hangout.We got support from alot of clubs and others.Thanks to 25th street cc. and others from broward for making the trip and showing the love for game.Also we need to thank Frank and freddie for their support. "99 problems doin big thangs". Next month the third sat of the month is the next hangout same place same time.To address the cop situation,they did show up late but...they were curious of what was going on, so alvaro and i spoke with them and wer'e getting a permit from the city to avoid further problems.Props to the guys who hopped out there,hope to see more next time.UUSSOO!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Jun 25 2007, 01:58 PM~8172017
> *$2700 obo
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS :uh:


----------



## imalowrider (Jun 25, 2007)

1999 LINCOLN TOWNCAR FOR SALE
$5,000.00 o.b.o


----------



## imalowrider (Jun 25, 2007)

1999 LINCOLN TOWNCAR FOR SALE
$5,000.00 o.b.o


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 25 2007, 07:38 AM~8170485
> *SUP M.I.YAYO......
> WHUT UP TO MY ROLLERZ...
> SWITCH HITTER I SEE YOU.
> ...


Wussup cuz !....See you saturday (meeting) :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imalowrider_@Jun 25 2007, 01:10 PM~8172480
> *1999 LINCOLN TOWNCAR FOR SALE
> $5,000.00 o.b.o
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave: 

wuzzup homie


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 24 2007, 04:11 PM~8167288
> *bear who DOESNT kno who u are , i told u, ima make u famousss lol
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

whoa shit i found this video of u crying from last christmas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgZaDIWvF_4


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

up fpr sale, 59 Impala............$500, 000 on ebay. What u think?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 25 2007, 05:09 PM~8173741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOD DAM *****!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MY BAGS R FIXED...

THX 2 MY DAWG ALEX FROM ELEGANCE C.C. COMIN THRU N SAVIN DA GUCCI VIC ASS... OUNCE AGAIN ONE TIME 2 MY DAWG ALEX...BACK DAT UP CUZ... OH N ALSO FOR MY DAWG LINDSY HELPIN OUT ON FINDIN A SHOP OPEN FOR A BAG BUT HAD NO LUCK...THX DAWG... :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


YA'LL ****** KNOW I'M THERE FOR YA'LL WHEN NEEDED ALSO N DONE SO...BACK DAT UP CUZ


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

THAT 700HP IMP WITHOUT A DOUBT HAS GOT TO BE THE CLEANEST CHEVY ON AIR RIDE BUT 459,000 IS A BIG CHUNK OF CHANGE ! YOU COULDNT TRADE IN MOST HOUSES FOR A CAR OF THAT VALUE.ILL STICK TO MY FULLSIZE ON NITROGEN ANYDAY OF THE WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

jose look who i found 















look out 4 these 2 in a hangout near you


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

& dont 4get DRoN crying

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgZaDIWvF_4

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone kno where i can find two 13" wires standard used or new any one kno where i can find let me kno ......... double o u kno anybody??? holla back


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 25 2007, 11:00 PM~8176160
> *jose look who i found
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


funny fatboy

i got u dont worry


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Jun 25 2007, 01:58 PM~8172017
> *$2700 obo
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie wish i had da bread for it tryin to get rid of mine tho....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 26 2007, 12:18 AM~8176316
> *& dont 4get DRoN crying
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgZaDIWvF_4
> ...


damn bear. u done gone and fuked up. i was helpin to make u famous for ur funnyness, but now ur askin for it. 
:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Dam Low Lyfe Doing it Big


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats up bear :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 26 2007, 12:22 AM~8177261
> *wats up bear  :biggrin:
> *



chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

wussuh bear laz n dron !!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ UP MIAMI???


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 25 2007, 10:00 PM~8176160
> *jose look who i found
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DATS FUCKED UP LOL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

2 Members: MISTER ED, SwitchHitter


WUT IT DEW CUZ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 26 2007, 12:00 AM~8177204
> *Dam Low Lyfe Doing it Big
> *


since back in the day


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter, *DOUBLE-O, MISTER ED*

:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 26 2007, 08:47 AM~8178181
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SwitchHitter, DOUBLE-O, MISTER ED
> 
> ...




dimelo loko...wut it do cuz????????


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 25 2007, 04:55 PM~8174089
> *MY BAGS R FIXED...
> 
> THX 2 MY DAWG ALEX FROM ELEGANCE C.C. COMIN THRU N SAVIN DA GUCCI VIC ASS... OUNCE AGAIN ONE TIME 2 MY DAWG ALEX...BACK DAT UP CUZ... OH N ALSO FOR MY DAWG LINDSY HELPIN OUT ON FINDIN A SHOP OPEN FOR A BAG BUT HAD NO LUCK...THX DAWG...  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> ...


u should get a couple of 2500's for a spare...when i blew mine i couldnt find any in stock neither..oh wait i did ...reds...100.00 plus tax for 1 bag :uh: . so i just bought it off ebay(40.00 shipped) got to get another now for spare


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 26 2007, 11:29 AM~8178453
> *u should get a couple of 2500's for a spare...when i blew mine i couldnt find any in stock neither..oh wait i did ...reds...100.00 plus tax for 1 bag  :uh: . so i just bought it off ebay(40.00 shipped) got to get another now for spare
> *



yo frank good doing buisness with you homie sorry i wasnt there to meet you i was out in the pachanga on the boat..i heard you saw the litter looks like your gonna get the one you want i have you down for 2nd pick on female..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bringing it back to the old school


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 26 2007, 09:45 AM~8178170
> *since back in the day
> 
> 
> ...


is that eddie's old suburban? i think he got a newer one with gold bumpers, wheels, and a similar green


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

drón the plot thickens we must use our photoshops and video programs to get revenge


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HOW MIAMI THOSE IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 26 2007, 08:41 AM~8178535
> *yo frank good doing buisness with you homie sorry i wasnt there to meet you i was out in the pachanga on the boat..i heard you saw the litter looks like your gonna get the one you want i have you down for 2nd pick on female..
> *


dont worry bout it homie i would be doin the same thing if i had a boat. your dog is real pretty...she wouldnt take her eyes off of me even when she was laying down..but i understand she has all her pups there and is a lil defensive. all those pups look real good...even the runt was lookin real healthy. ive been trying to spread the word out for u but benn selective on who i tell. well whenever they are ready to go just holla and ill go pick her up..thanks


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 26 2007, 01:03 PM~8178997
> *drón the plot thickens we must use our photoshops and video programs to get revenge
> *


o and u kno this!... its on like donkey kong. lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 26 2007, 02:34 PM~8179611
> *dont worry bout it homie i would be doin the same thing if i had a boat. your dog is real pretty...she wouldnt take her eyes off of me even when she was laying down..but i understand she has all her pups there and is a lil defensive. all those pups look real good...even the runt was lookin real healthy. ive been trying to spread the word out for u but benn selective on who i tell. well whenever they are ready to go just holla and ill go pick her up..thanks
> *




Yea at least she let you see them other people she got up and growled right away and showing teeth shes a good mother..Her mom would get annoyed with the pups and walk away she doesnt leave that box unless its 2 eat or use the bathroom other then that she lays in there...thanks for tryin 2 spread the word i got 4 sold so far and tryin 2 convince the ole girl if i can keep one


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

bring it linsay its on ***** :biggrin: i got some more were that one came from and trust me that is nothing ....  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jun 26 2007, 12:13 PM~8179872
> *Yea at least she let you see them other people she got up and growled right away and showing teeth shes a good mother..Her mom would get annoyed with the pups and walk away she doesnt leave that box unless its 2 eat or use the bathroom other then that she lays in there...thanks for tryin 2 spread the word i got 4 sold so far and tryin 2 convince the ole girl if i can keep one
> *


naw she smelled me for a second then wnet back to her box and just watched..no growling or teeth :biggrin: 

good luck on convincing ur ol girl.

cant wait to get her...already found pink harness, collars and leashes :biggrin: 
found a good site that sells nice leather harnesses (with or without spikes) i prefer no spikes, for a good price. starts at 10.00 and can be customized with dogs name or whatever u want. lemme know if u want that site.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i told kid its a war now lol... :biggrin: 








its on *****,..................... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 26 2007, 02:08 PM~8180283
> *i told kid its a war now lol... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



OHHH HELL NAWWW LOL WTF.... YA'LL ****** R CLOWNIN  :biggrin: :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 26 2007, 04:08 PM~8180283
> *i told kid its a war now lol... :biggrin:
> its on *****,..................... :biggrin:
> *


ur steppin into the danger zoneee lol. i see u wanna play our game. u down to play? :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

we should change maimi fest to photoshop fest lmao....this is to funny


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 18 2007, 07:17 PM~8129364
> *i know i late on posting this lol but here it is for some people that want a better look even though ***** beat me to it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Tried it . . . . . but couldn't do it? I tried to bake it but no luck. 
It looks like that glue isn't heat activated like most headlights and tail lights are. 

Any Suggestions?

Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

Was in South Beach this past weekend (4days) only saw 1 low-low. alot of high $ cars. had a blast. can u guys cruise on south beach.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stcrwlr_@Jun 26 2007, 02:58 PM~8181165
> *Was in South Beach this past weekend (4days) only saw 1 low-low. alot of high $ cars. had a blast. can u guys cruise on south beach.
> *


if your visiting go to the tacobell on nw 103 & w 12ave on wednesday


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 26 2007, 04:41 PM~8181011
> *Tried it  . . . . . but couldn't do it? I tried to bake it but no luck.
> It looks like that glue isn't heat activated like most headlights and tail lights are.
> 
> ...


tools

1. something to heat with

2. exacto knife

step 1 heat
step 2 pierce the seams of the corner carefully
step 3 take out ugly orange reflection
step 4 close and apply some type of adhesive.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 26 2007, 03:08 PM~8180283
> *i told kid its a war now lol... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :nono:
make your own shit not at some gay website

and i need a picture of ur car so i can put u infront of it..you do have a car dont u? :nicoderm: :biggrin: 

you have started a war :buttkick:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 26 2007, 07:11 PM~8181666
> *:nono: :nono:
> make your own shit not at some gay website
> 
> ...



i told u i would help u out lol, i got somethin made for em, but i aint gonna put it up unless they accept the war lol. i aint tryin to get ppl heated for nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 26 2007, 07:28 PM~8182211
> *i told u i would help u out lol, i got somethin made for em, but i aint gonna put it up unless they accept the war lol. i aint tryin to get ppl heated for nothing.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol @ accept the war =]

it's a optional war out here =]


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 26 2007, 08:31 PM~8182239
> *:biggrin: lol @ accept the war =]
> 
> it's a optional war out here =]
> *


lol bear accepted the war, but laz (str8lows) hasnt. bear knows we do this for shits and giggles, but i dunno bout laz, not sure how hed take it. :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## imalowrider (Jun 25, 2007)

its me laz tru my boys shit and yea i accept the war its on :biggrin: and linsay i did not u use a program it was me self and dont worry i got more coming ur way soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## imalowrider (Jun 25, 2007)

yo bear itz laz yo lets get these ****** 4 the lil funny videos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

***** u used that blinge site i said to make ur own shit read fucker


----------



## black sheep (Dec 20, 2004)

I dont know if im a bit late on this or not (im not gunna check back a million pages to see) but congrats to mystik styles for having our plaque appear on pg 83 of lowriders 30th ann mag crap...and big ups to str8 pimpin for having there car in the donks n lambos one to 


and if if it has been mentioned and im late then fuk it congrats n e way =]


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

IGHT I GOT THEN YO BUT UR USING THAT PHOTO SHOP SHIT WITCH IS THE SAME SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT ITS OK


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 26 2007, 02:41 PM~8181011
> *Tried it  . . . . . but couldn't do it? I tried to bake it but no luck.
> It looks like that glue isn't heat activated like most headlights and tail lights are.
> 
> ...


 :nono: KEEP IT O.G.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

anythin new 0ut there miami? except photoshop pics... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

bear.. id made u into steven segal. and u called me a ***. so here u go. and i through laz in there (guy on the right) to help ma boi 93brougham out. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


*edit* i had to take it off lol i feel too bad, itll make bear go down in history as a dildo holding ***.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo how the fuck du u get that photo shop bull shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo hit em up were did this take place pimp


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 27 2007, 12:28 AM~8184114
> *yo how the fuck du u get that photo shop bull shit
> *


like this :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: look people is dron what







he does when hes not working on the Cadillac or taking picks or cars lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 26 2007, 11:58 PM~8184338
> *like this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 27 2007, 01:03 AM~8184367
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: look people is dron what
> 
> 
> ...


damn ur doin better then bear. but wut has my wondering is what did u search to find that pik? "gay fat asian men who like to dress like women" :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

naw i just found it under fat girls :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:







WOW I NEVER THOUGH OF THIS THAT U GUYS WERE CLOSE FRIENDS LIKE THESE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn we FUKIN UP miami fest


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

4real damm u can tell he don't have shit to du ant we bored ass fuck :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 26 2007, 03:00 AM~8177204
> *Dam Low Lyfe Doing it Big
> *


Shhh.....dont tell nobody!  

"LOWRIDERS" the movie comming soon, with special guest apperaces from your favorite LOW LYFE MuthaFukas! .......

You wont believe your eyes and ears! :scrutinize:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 27 2007, 01:46 AM~8184676
> *Shhh.....dont tell nobody!
> 
> "LOWRIDERS" the movie comming soon, with special guest apperaces from your favorite LOW LYFE MuthaFukas! .......
> ...


 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 26 2007, 11:28 PM~8184118
> *
> 
> yo hit em up were did this take place pimp
> *




AND THEN YOU DUMB ASSES WONDER WHY COPS RAID THE HANGOUTS......?????


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 27 2007, 12:05 AM~8184389
> *damn ur doin better then bear. but wut has my wondering is what did u search to find that pik? "gay fat asian men who like to dress like women" :loco:  :biggrin:
> *



lmfao...ya'll should go check out off-topic


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

dimelo miami wut it do??? see ya'll ****** @ da hangout...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

*Yo hope that shit gets like last wendsday
dale see everyone out there*


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

ill b out there 2nite


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, DRòN

:wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

IM COMING OUT SOONER THAN YA'LL THINK


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 27 2007, 01:03 PM~8187646
> *IM COMING OUT SOONER THAN YA'LL THINK
> *



IT'S BOUT FUCKIN TIME...DALE ******* I NEED UR ASS RIDIN OUT ALREADY...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo all Miami should come out 2day to the hangout  :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's pics of my old vert now owned by DONTRELL WILLYS pitcher for the marlins. it just came out of the paint and the fuel injected 502 is sounding nasty i heard it today 
































































the wheels on the car were a gift from DEVINCI wheels so he's getting new ones before the car hits the streets


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2007, 06:44 PM~8190346
> *here's pics of my old vert now owned by DONTRELL WILLYS pitcher for the marlins. it just came out of the paint and the fuel injected 502 is sounding nasty i heard it today
> 
> 
> ...


that car is tooo fuckin sick

tell him 2 go 2 da hangouts 1 day lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 27 2007, 06:51 PM~8190385
> *that car is tooo fuckin sick
> 
> tell him 2 go 2 da hangouts 1 day lol
> *


no chance of that ever happening


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Supper Clean Vert


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

yo miami....nebody got 90 parts.....holla..!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO MAD PROPS TO JOSE NICE HOP OUT THERE KID :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT UP MIAMI ?????

TIGHT WORK ON DA HANGOUT LAST NITE. RAIN OR NO RAIN WE STILL RIDE OUT FUCK DA BULL SHIT... N WE HAD DA STUNNERS LAST NITE DOIN DEM FUNNY ASS DONUTS. NO CURVE CHECK LOL. FUCK IT MYBE NEXT TIME.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 28 2007, 01:50 AM~8192702
> *YO MAD PROPS TO JOSE NICE HOP OUT THERE KID :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X2 DATS MY DAWGGGG !!! LOL :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave: :wow:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 28 2007, 05:16 AM~8193037
> *X2 DATS MY DAWGGGG !!! LOL  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wow:
> *


lol...Thanx cuz.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 28 2007, 11:23 AM~8193723
> *lol...Thanx cuz.... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


i got the video comin up soon


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Well here's one of the video's of me going up against the grand marquis..


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 28 2007, 10:38 AM~8194630
> *Well here's one of the video's of me going up against the grand marquis..
> 
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 28 2007, 12:38 PM~8194630
> *Well here's one of the video's of me going up against the grand marquis..
> 
> *


How much Frame work did you do on the car? Stress Points? Or Full Frame Rap?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

<embed width="430" height="389" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://vid47.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid47.photobucket.com/albums/f182/dadecountiitrick/P6280020.flv"></embed>THATS WATS UP CUZ DOING IT BIG


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8194630
> *Well here's one of the video's of me going up against the grand marquis..
> 
> *



:thumbsup: MY DAWG LIL JOSE...PROPS CUHZ ...GETTING UP NICELY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8194630
> *Well here's one of the video's of me going up against the grand marquis..
> 
> *


tight work pimp


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

YO JOSE I SAW THAT VIDEO TIGHT WORK KIDD...! 

WE HOPPIN DAT BITCH AT LOWRIDER LOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 28 2007, 10:38 AM~8194630
> *Well here's one of the video's of me going up against the grand marquis..
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i cant see shit how do i see it?


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 26 2007, 09:45 AM~8178170
> *since back in the day
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I remember seeing this truck at the Grove back in the day!


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)

THE NEXT ISSUE OF LAST LAFF MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT SOON! ONE ON ONE INTERVIEW WITH BIG LOKOTE FROM HI POWER RECORDS AND MR. CHINO GRANDE FROM CHARLIE ROW RECORDS!SHOW COVERAGE FROM FLORIDA TO NORTH CAROLINA, FULL INTERVIEW WITH SUNDAY DRIVER! FULL COVERAGE ON LOWRIDER BIKES!PASS THE WORD OUT!





































LOWS
MYSPACE.COM/LASTLAFFINC
MYSPACE.COM/LOWS305


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BEAR U SEE THE VIDEO BY CLICKING ON THE ONE THAT JOSE POSTED


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jun 28 2007, 11:52 AM~8195088
> *:thumbsup: MY DAWG LIL JOSE...PROPS CUHZ ...GETTING UP NICELY :biggrin:
> *


Thanks cuhz...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wut up miami...WUTZ GOOD. ANY1 RIDIN 2 TOWERS 2NITE???? WELL IF ITS NOT RAININ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

look at this clean ass 300 on wires :biggrin:


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 28 2007, 10:38 AM~8194630
> *Well here's one of the video's of me going up against the grand marquis..
> 
> *


WHOS GRAND MARQ IS THAT??? BETTA WATCH OUT IM MOVIN BACK DOWN FRO ORLANDO!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

t t t cuz


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

DDD


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

im back in this mutha fuka ready 2 fuk shit up :guns: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 29 2007, 06:26 PM~8204769
> *DDD
> *


what dose ddd mean pimp


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo 2morrow at lowes


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8208100
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up MIAMI LOWES TONIGHT or what ????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2007, 09:44 AM~8208106
> *:dunno:
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO 2NIGHT AT LOWES


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Lincoln MKS.. replacement for the TownCar =o that's all me. Black suede dashboard =o


----------



## Bring`em out (Jun 25, 2007)

W :uh: uz up 2 nite derz another hang out at lowz???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

da old publix on 49 street is closed.... should make that a hangout..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YEA AT LOWES I THINK THAT THE CROWN VIC FINNA CALLED OUT THE LAC ONES MORE TO HOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

i guess lows it is ppl see yall out there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROSS went a little crazy on this one it looks good though


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geIsWq5xOSE .


funny ass video imma get me one shitt


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 29 2007, 10:22 AM~8201867
> *look at this clean ass 300 on wires  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A BENT RIM IN THE REAR LEFT I SEE ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Jun 30 2007, 10:06 PM~8211219
> *IS THAT A BENT RIM IN THE REAR LEFT I SEE ?
> *


i think its a reflection


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2007, 10:07 PM~8190538
> *no chance of that ever happening
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta build one of these things! Hmmm...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 30 2007, 10:37 PM~8211377
> *I gotta build one of these things! Hmmm...
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

4500?


> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 23 2007, 01:21 PM~7963104
> *2 CCE comp pumps, 6 batteries, setup done last august.... Runnin 2 banks of 3 batteries right now....charge lasts for ever.
> 85 thousand miles... I've only put 2k on it since last August.
> Uppers extended an inch, but shimmed all the way in. You can set them how you like. Chrome upper and lower adjustable trailing arms. Black Magic Hydraulics driveshaft with slip yoke. New tranny.  A/C just fixed at a cost of $1000 bucks.... Power windows/ PDL... Including new keypad and module (not installed yet) that will allow you to open the car with the keypad on the door like the newer lincolns.
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

TIGHT WORK LAST NITE HANGOUT..I HEARD THERE WAS MAD DRAMA... LET ME IN ON THE DRAMA CUZ I WANNA LAUGH... I KNOW IT GOTTA B STUPID N FUNNY ASS FUCK @ DA SAMETIME


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Jul 1 2007, 02:04 AM~8211466
> *:uh:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


Ok maybe a 63 then!


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

THE HANGOUT LAST NIGHT WAS STRAIGHT IT JUST STARTED KIND OF LATE AND THERE WAS TO MANY CHIPPERS OUT THEIR. AS FAR AS THE DRAMA ALL IT WAS WAS STUNNIN, NO BEEF. THE 300 AS NICE AS IT IS CANT COMPETE WITH THAT MAGNUM AND THATS THAT. (IF YOU CANT STAND THE GAME THEN GET THE FUK OUT)


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@Jul 1 2007, 10:36 AM~8212566
> *THE HANGOUT LAST NIGHT WAS STRAIGHT IT JUST STARTED KIND OF LATE AND THERE WAS TO MANY CHIPPERS OUT THEIR. AS FAR AS THE DRAMA ALL IT WAS WAS STUNNIN, NO BEEF. THE 300 AS NICE AS IT IS CANT COMPETE WITH THAT MAGNUM AND THATS THAT. (IF YOU CANT STAND THE GAME THEN GET THE FUK OUT)
> *



X2


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW IF THEIRS ANY PICNICS COMIN UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS OR MONTHS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@Jul 1 2007, 10:43 AM~8212590
> *ANYONE KNOW IF THEIRS ANY PICNICS COMIN UP IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS OR MONTHS
> *


IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN I THINK ELEGANCE IS DOIN ONE BUT I'M NOT SURE...


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: americas finest http://www.consumptionjunction.com/content...0&type=1&page=1 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Jul 1 2007, 11:33 AM~8213036
> *:biggrin:  americas finest  http://www.consumptionjunction.com/content...0&type=1&page=1  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

is that real?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Jul 1 2007, 12:33 PM~8213036
> *:biggrin:  americas finest  http://www.consumptionjunction.com/content...0&type=1&page=1  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

were my haters at


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

lets not 4get about my 2 door


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ONE TIME TO ALL THE BOYZ OUT THERE LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT 

YO AND ABOUT THE DRAMA YOU ALL TAKE THAT PEELING OUT SHIT SOMEWHERE
ELSE NO ONE GIVES THREE FUCKS IF U CAN PEEL OUT UR 24'S 

JUST REMEBER DO IT AGAIN YOU GET BITCH SLAPPED AGAIN 

JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac+Jul 1 2007, 05:09 PM~8213777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: i hope u can back that up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 1 2007, 11:15 AM~8212706
> *IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN I THINK ELEGANCE IS DOIN ONE BUT I'M NOT SURE...
> *


YESSUH! ELEGANCE PICNIC COMING... :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 1 2007, 07:12 PM~8214219
> *ONE TIME TO ALL THE BOYZ OUT THERE LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT
> 
> YO AND ABOUT THE  DRAMA YOU ALL TAKE THAT PEELING OUT SHIT SOMEWHERE
> ...


Just a wild guess!?! it was 305 toys peelin out on them 4's? lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 1 2007, 05:12 PM~8214219
> *ONE TIME TO ALL THE BOYZ OUT THERE LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT
> 
> YO AND ABOUT THE  DRAMA YOU ALL TAKE THAT PEELING OUT SHIT SOMEWHERE
> ...


x2


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8215444
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: wuzup! pimpin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 0ye :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: comin soon wha i told u boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!its OFFICIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 1 2007, 06:12 PM~8214219
> *ONE TIME TO ALL THE BOYZ OUT THERE LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT
> 
> YO AND ABOUT THE  DRAMA YOU ALL TAKE THAT PEELING OUT SHIT SOMEWHERE
> ...



X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 1 2007, 07:56 PM~8214645
> *Just a wild guess!?! it was 305 toys peelin out on them 4's? lol
> *



I WASN'T THERE 4 DA DRAMA. BUT I KNOW IT HAD 2 B DAT PUSSY ***** WIT DA WHITE CROWN VIC ON 4'S THINKIN HIS SHIT IS HARD JUST ON 4'S N LAMBO'S... LOL FUCKIN YOUNG BUCK... DATS DA POLICE DEPARTMENT CAR CLUB... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 1 2007, 01:37 AM~8211377
> *I gotta build one of these things! Hmmm...
> *


hell yeah "certified dunk"


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 1 2007, 07:49 AM~8212010
> *4500?
> *


4500 , dont do that, thats too low ross, that bitch is to clean. i might have to jump on that shit if i wasnt already stuck with my 63.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jul 2 2007, 01:36 AM~8215859
> *hell yeah "certified dunk"
> *


 :uh: CERTIFIED DONK


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

ive always been just into straight traditionals , but i figure if your from south florida you should build a donk too . anyways your 64 is hard as fuck man, much props


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jul 2 2007, 01:47 AM~8215948
> *ive always been just into straight traditionals , but i figure if your from south florida you should build a donk too . anyways your 64 is hard as fuck man, much props
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Well, well. i pulled up to the shop and look what santa brought me....


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

clean 72


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

How much for the white chevy (DONK)


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:53 AM~8216015
> *Well, well. i pulled up to the shop and look what santa brought me....
> 
> 
> ...



"throw some Z's on that bitch"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this going to be me but on 22's sitting low :cheesy: 

CHECK IT OUT 

http://videos.streetfire.net/category/NOPI...88c0173fb1a.htm


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 03:07 AM~8216534
> *this going to be me but on 22's sitting low  :cheesy:
> 
> CHECK IT OUT
> ...



when u gonna let urs loose? :biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 03:07 AM~8216534
> *this going to be me but on 22's sitting low  :cheesy:
> 
> CHECK IT OUT
> ...


them staggered 2's lookin good on the monte


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 2 2007, 12:11 AM~8216550
> *when u gonna let urs loose? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jul 2 2007, 12:12 AM~8216558
> *them staggered 2's lookin good on the monte
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 2 2007, 03:13 AM~8216824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: LoL LAZ u trippin cuz dat shit funny we need to post dat up at the entrance to every meeting


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

7" TV'S: $150 FIRM

FLEETWOOD HEAD LIGHT: $50 

FLEETWOOD PANELS GREY (3): 100 o.b.o


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 2 2007, 02:13 AM~8216824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL HELL NAW FOOL U IS CLOWIN...POSTED ON THE BULLETIN LOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

2 PIONEER 12" TS-W300R SUBWOOFERS + BRAND NEW BOX FOR SALE








ONE SPEAKER WORKS AND THE OTHER ONE NEEDS A REPAIR.STOPPED PLAYING A WEEK AGO.ANYWAYS THEIR IN A BRAND NEW GREY BOX.SPEAKERS ALL ALL BLACK WITH SILVER PIONEER TRIMMING.EVERYTHING FOR GOES FOR $50.GET AT ME.
P.S. EACH SPEAKER IS 109.99 NEW HERE ARE THE SPECS : http://cgi.ebay.com/Pioneer-TS-W300R-12-Pr...1QQcmdZViewItem 

2 KICKER DS35 TWEETERS NEVER INSTALLED $25


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

when people started running and peelin out i got my truck and moved it by double-o lol last thing i want is some numb nut reckin my daily lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 2 2007, 07:14 AM~8217305
> *when people started running and peelin out i got my truck and moved it by double-o lol last thing i want is some numb nut reckin my daily lol
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT... uffin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:42 AM~8215908
> *:uh: CERTIFIED DONK
> *


on 14's :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 03:07 AM~8216534
> *this going to be me but on 22's sitting low  :cheesy:
> 
> CHECK IT OUT
> ...


Don't forget your helment Speed Racer! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 2 2007, 11:41 AM~8217815
> *on 14's  :biggrin:
> *


Man those are 10's, i just keep em clean......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

LARGE WHATS UP HOMIE ARE YOU GETTING READY FOR VEGAS ????????


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

JUS THOUGHT ID DROP A BIG THANK YOU TO EVELIO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY 
FOR A BIG HUGE FAVOR U LOOKED OUT FOR ME HOMIE ANYTHING YOU EVER NEED IF I CAN HELP IM HERE FOR YOU HOMIE! . I APPRECIATE DA LOVE HOMIE. IF THE REST OF THE WORLD COULD TAKE SOME ADVICE FROM THIS QUOTE" WAHT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND" E YOUR GOOD DEEDS WILL COME BACK TO YOU IN WEALTH 3X'S GREATER THANKS DOG 
44-2007-CF-000190-P SOUTH FLORIDA CHAPTER EVELIO /PRESIDENT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WAHTS UP LARGE WAHT IT DO HOMIE LONG TYME NO HEAR


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 2 2007, 09:56 AM~8218147
> *JUS THOUGHT ID DROP A BIG THANK YOU TO EVELIO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY
> FOR A BIG HUGE FAVOR  U LOOKED OUT FOR ME HOMIE ANYTHING YOU EVER NEED IF I CAN HELP IM HERE FOR YOU HOMIE! . I APPRECIATE DA LOVE HOMIE. IF THE REST OF THE WORLD COULD TAKE SOME ADVICE FROM THIS QUOTE" WAHT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND" E YOUR GOOD DEEDS WILL COME BACK TO YOU IN WEALTH 3X'S GREATER THANKS DOG
> 44-2007-CF-000190-P SOUTH FLORIDA CHAPTER EVELIO /PRESIDENT
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bring`em out (Jun 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 2 2007, 10:56 AM~8218147
> *JUS THOUGHT ID DROP A BIG THANK YOU TO EVELIO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY
> FOR A BIG HUGE FAVOR  U LOOKED OUT FOR ME HOMIE ANYTHING YOU EVER NEED IF I CAN HELP IM HERE FOR YOU HOMIE! . I APPRECIATE DA LOVE HOMIE. IF THE REST OF THE WORLD COULD TAKE SOME ADVICE FROM THIS QUOTE" WAHT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND" E YOUR GOOD DEEDS WILL COME BACK TO YOU IN WEALTH 3X'S GREATER THANKS DOG
> 44-2007-CF-000190-P SOUTH FLORIDA CHAPTER EVELIO /PRESIDENT
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo got a 74 tbird for sale 2500 obo or willin to trade


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTMFT.... :angry: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 10:05 PM~8221709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luv da bills ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

4TH OF JULY IS WENDSDAY SO I GUESS NO HANGOUT :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 2 2007, 07:15 PM~8221803
> *luv da bills *****  :thumbsup:
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 07:15 PM~8221805
> *4TH OF JULY IS WENDSDAY SO I GUESS NO HANGOUT  :dunno:
> *


ethier way i still got to celebrate my b-day that day..


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 2 2007, 12:56 PM~8218147
> *JUS THOUGHT ID DROP A BIG THANK YOU TO EVELIO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY
> FOR A BIG HUGE FAVOR  U LOOKED OUT FOR ME HOMIE ANYTHING YOU EVER NEED IF I CAN HELP IM HERE FOR YOU HOMIE! . I APPRECIATE DA LOVE HOMIE. IF THE REST OF THE WORLD COULD TAKE SOME ADVICE FROM THIS QUOTE" WAHT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND" E YOUR GOOD DEEDS WILL COME BACK TO YOU IN WEALTH 3X'S GREATER THANKS DOG
> 44-2007-CF-000190-P SOUTH FLORIDA CHAPTER EVELIO /PRESIDENT
> ...


i would like to thank evelio 2 thanx buddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 2 2007, 07:19 PM~8221843
> *ethier way i still got to celebrate my b-day that day..
> *


 :0 CUANTOS ANOS CUMPLES :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 07:23 PM~8221876
> *:0 CUANTOS ANOS CUMPLES  :cheesy:
> *


lol.... you trippin cuhz.. the big... one nine.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 2 2007, 07:26 PM~8221892
> *lol.... you trippin cuhz.. the big... one nine.. :biggrin:
> *


you doing it pretty big for being 19 and i know you bust your ass for it so i give you mad props ***** :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 07:48 PM~8222069
> *you doing it pretty big for being 19 and i know you bust your ass for it so i give you mad props *****  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 07:48 PM~8222069
> *you doing it pretty big for being 19 and i know you bust your ass for it so i give you mad props *****  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks cuhz.. appreciate da love..


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 09:15 PM~8221805
> *4TH OF JULY IS WENDSDAY SO I GUESS NO HANGOUT  :dunno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hangout after the fireworks so i guess ittl be a late hangout or it wont go down at all


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 2 2007, 07:59 PM~8222157
> *Thanks cuhz.. appreciate da love..
> *


happy early bday homie









this is a preview of how ur bday bash will be  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pzaIfkNPzZA


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 2 2007, 07:20 PM~8221845
> *i would like to thank evelio 2 thanx buddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


MOE ALL I GOT TO TELL YOU IS KEEP IT "SMOKEN" YOU NO WHAT I MEAN .....NOW LETS ALL GIVE PICASSO A ROUND OF APPLAUSE OR BETTER YET A BIG FUCK YOU


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 2 2007, 09:56 AM~8218147
> *JUS THOUGHT ID DROP A BIG THANK YOU TO EVELIO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY
> FOR A BIG HUGE FAVOR  U LOOKED OUT FOR ME HOMIE ANYTHING YOU EVER NEED IF I CAN HELP IM HERE FOR YOU HOMIE! . I APPRECIATE DA LOVE HOMIE. IF THE REST OF THE WORLD COULD TAKE SOME ADVICE FROM THIS QUOTE" WAHT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND" E YOUR GOOD DEEDS WILL COME BACK TO YOU IN WEALTH 3X'S GREATER THANKS DOG
> 44-2007-CF-000190-P SOUTH FLORIDA CHAPTER EVELIO /PRESIDENT
> ...


NO PROBLEM HOMIE, BUT LIKE ALWAYS SOME PEOPLE NEED TO BE FUNNY BUT ITS COOL


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2007, 10:48 PM~8223208
> *MOE ALL I GOT TO TELL YOU IS KEEP IT "SMOKEN" YOU NO WHAT I MEAN .....NOW LETS ALL GIVE PICASSO A ROUND OF APPLAUSE OR BETTER YET A BIG FUCK YOU
> *


woah. chill out guys the cars havent even hit the streets .


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 2 2007, 09:59 PM~8223334
> *woah. chill out guys the cars havent even hit the streets .
> *


YOUR RIGHT THEY HAVNT AND I AINT EVEN TRYING TO PROVE SHIT TO YOU ******  KEEP ON TAKING ALL THE YEARS YOUVE NEEDED I WISH YOU ****** LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2007, 11:03 PM~8223370
> *YOUR RIGHT THEY HAVNT AND I AINT EVEN TRYING TO PROVE SHIT TO YOU ******   KEEP ON TAKING ALL THE YEARS YOUVE NEEDED I WISH YOU ****** LUCK :thumbsup:
> *


homie, if you are talking about me you have a serious problem cuz i didnt strat anything with you . I dont give 3 shits about a lowrider club, car, or show right now. Dont worry about me and keep building your Regal big dog.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 26 2007, 09:28 PM~8184118
> *
> 
> yo hit em up were did this take place pimp
> *


Fudruckers on Mondays


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jul 2 2007, 12:15 PM~8217959
> *LARGE WHATS UP HOMIE ARE YOU GETTING READY FOR VEGAS ????????
> *


Whats going on big dogg, long time no hear..

As far as vegas....I'll pass, i got nothing to prove no more, cars gonna go into the living room of my new house, to keep me focused and remind me what i learned from its creation...

But you'll be seeing alot of me on the west coast, and at the shows, and some up comming events


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 2 2007, 01:00 PM~8218167
> *WAHTS  UP LARGE WAHT IT DO HOMIE LONG TYME NO HEAR
> *


What it dew...

Whats good with you homie, long time no hear or see, come through when your on this end, so we can catch up, and show you the new toys........... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 3 2007, 12:34 AM~8223687
> *homie, if you are talking about me you have a serious problem cuz i didnt strat anything with you . I dont give  3 shits about a lowrider club, car, or show right now. Dont worry about me and keep building your  Regal big dog.
> *





oh well then you wont mind selling me some parts......


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT UP MIAMI??? WUTZ GOOD WIT DA WEDS. HANGOUT???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jul 3 2007, 12:21 AM~8223942
> *Fudruckers on Mondays
> *


thanks big homie


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

On a lighter note what will everyone be doing for the 4th of July?


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 3 2007, 06:40 AM~8224832
> *On a lighter note what will everyone be doing for the 4th of July?
> *


MY VOTE IS EITHER DRINKIN AT THA BEACH AND JOININ ALL THE OTHER CRAZY DRUNK PEOPLE THAT COME OUT ON THE 4TH OR JOININ ALL THE AIRHEADED " I GOT BIGGER RIMS THEN YOU " PEOPLE AT LOWES ? IM TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT WHICH PLACE HAS THE LOWER CHANCES OF GETTIN SHOT :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Jul 3 2007, 09:54 AM~8224857
> *MY VOTE IS EITHER DRINKIN AT THA BEACH AND JOININ ALL THE OTHER CRAZY DRUNK PEOPLE THAT COME OUT ON THE 4TH OR JOININ ALL THE AIRHEADED " I GOT BIGGER RIMS THEN YOU " PEOPLE AT LOWES ? IM TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT WHICH PLACE HAS THE LOWER CHANCES OF GETTIN SHOT  :uh:
> *


I suggest you go to the beach avoid the drunk idiots and find yourself a couple of classy brawds that like to fuck! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 3 2007, 12:39 AM~8224258
> *What it dew...
> 
> Whats good with you homie, long time no hear or see, come through when your on this end, so we can catch up, and show you the new toys........... :biggrin:
> *


You can bet dat homie,ill hit you up before i come through


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 3 2007, 06:40 AM~8224832
> *On a lighter note what will everyone be doing for the 4th of July?
> *


just chillin...family comin to the crib and we lighten up the bar-b-que. light up some fireworks 4 the kids :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 3 2007, 10:08 AM~8224915
> *just chillin...family comin to the crib and we lighten up the bar-b-que. light up some fireworks 4 the kids  :biggrin:
> *



Good family man right there


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 3 2007, 07:10 AM~8224922
> *Good family man right there
> *


lol...yup my days of wild boat parties are done :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 3 2007, 10:15 AM~8224947
> *lol...yup my days of wild boat parties are done  :biggrin:
> *



Mine will continue until the day God calls me to heaven


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 3 2007, 08:30 AM~8225001
> *Mine will continue until the day God calls me to heaven
> *


SINGA SINGA QUE LA VIDA ES PINGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND WE'RE YOUNG DUM AND FULL OF CUM LOL

:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

DAMN I FEEL THE LUV IN DIS ROOM, CAN WE ALL JUST GETT ALONG. LETS STOP TALKING AND BUILD SOME CARS. LET PLAY THE GAME. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: see u in mia08 buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYBLUE94_@Jul 3 2007, 09:19 AM~8225205
> *DAMN I FEEL THE LUV IN DIS ROOM, CAN WE ALL JUST GETT ALONG. LETS STOP TALKING AND BUILD SOME CARS. LET PLAY THE GAME. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 3 2007, 09:39 AM~8225298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: see u in mia08 buddy :thumbsup:
> *




DALE ***** !!! U BETTA COME OUT 2 DESTROY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, TITOBROWN50, CANDYBLUE94

whats up *****!! gettin the new rims today :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 3 2007, 09:47 AM~8225337
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scarface, GuCcIcRoWnViC, TITOBROWN50, CANDYBLUE94
> 
> ...


DALE 4 SHO ***** WE FINNA B UPGRADIN N FUCKIN UP DA GAME SOON LOL...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN MIAMI HEAT FOR REAL.....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 3 2007, 08:39 AM~8225298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: see u in mia08 buddy :thumbsup:
> *



FIRST OF ALL LETS GET SOMTHING STRAIGHT, I AINT YOUR BUDDY. 
SECOND OF ALL IM REAL GLAD THAT THIS YEAR YOUR FINALLLLLLYYYYYYYYYY BRINGING SOMETHING OUT. BUT LET ME BREAK IT DOWN FOR YOU, YOUR GONNA BE BY YOURSELF IN 08. IF YOU NOTICE THAT THE ONLY IDIOT ON HERE WITH SMART COMMENTS IS YOU AND NO ONE ELSE CARES ABOUT YOU.


PS- HERES MY CELL NUMBER 786-222-1297 
AND YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT LETS TALK


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 3 2007, 11:07 AM~8225163
> *SINGA SINGA QUE LA VIDA ES PINGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND WE'RE YOUNG DUM AND FULL OF CUM LOL
> 
> ...



QUE VIVA LA PACHANGA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 3 2007, 12:07 PM~8225468
> *FIRST OF ALL LETS GET SOMTHING STRAIGHT, I AINT YOUR BUDDY.
> SECOND OF ALL IM REAL GLAD THAT THIS YEAR YOUR FINALLLLLLYYYYYYYYYY BRINGING SOMETHING OUT. BUT LET ME BREAK IT DOWN FOR YOU, YOUR GONNA BE BY YOURSELF IN 08. IF YOU NOTICE THAT THE ONLY IDIOT ON HERE WITH SMART COMMENTS IS YOU AND NO ONE ELSE CARES ABOUT YOU.
> PS- HERES MY CELL NUMBER 786-222-1297
> ...










X2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 3 2007, 12:19 PM~8225544
> *
> X2 :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *





im sorry i didnt know he had a cheerleader


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 3 2007, 10:19 AM~8225540
> *QUE VIVA LA PACHANGA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YES SIR...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN MIAMI IS NOT TIL FEB AND ****** TALKING SHIT IN JULY....
OH I GORGOT THIS IS MIAMI.. WHAT ELSE TO EXPECT


MUST BE THE SUMMER HEAT :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Summer heat only means fine women in Bikini's, boats and alot of beer for me


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 3 2007, 10:53 AM~8225788
> *Summer heat only means fine women in Bikini's, boats and alot of beer for me
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 3 2007, 12:53 PM~8225788
> *Summer heat only means fine women in Bikini's, boats and alot of beer for me
> *









X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LOOK AT THESE RAW ASS LACS THE SHIT ARE A DREAM LOL :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 3 2007, 11:53 AM~8225788
> *Summer heat only means fine women in Bikini's, boats and alot of beer for me
> *




FO SURE *****...........


----------



## Bring`em out (Jun 25, 2007)

AYY WEN`S DAT PICNIC COMIN??????


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT... uffin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

alright thats it.....im building a fucken octagon in my backyard...anyone who wants to do the damn thing lets do it str8 MMA rules :biggrin: 

LETS GET IT ON!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

ALOT OF TALKING SHIT IN THIS BITCH.ALL I GOT TO SAY TO ALL THAT BEEF IS TO KEEP YOUR HEAD UP YOUR MOUTH SHUT AND TO BRING IT.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

FOCUS IN YALL RIDES AND IN MIAMI THE JUDGES WILL DECIDE WHO ARE THE LOWRIDER SWEEPTAKERS


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 3 2007, 07:23 PM~8229566
> *ALOT OF TALKING SHIT IN THIS BITCH.ALL I GOT TO SAY TO ALL THAT BEEF IS TO KEEP YOUR HEAD UP YOUR MOUTH SHUT AND TO BRING IT.
> *



people down here seem to have that problem often


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 3 2007, 09:23 PM~8229566
> *ALOT OF TALKING SHIT IN THIS BITCH.ALL I GOT TO SAY TO ALL THAT BEEF IS TO KEEP YOUR HEAD UP YOUR MOUTH SHUT AND TO BRING IT.
> *


thank u david cause sum ppl dont got no sense of humor like i do about the situation


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 3 2007, 07:27 PM~8229604
> *people down here seem to have that problem often
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 3 2007, 05:33 AM~8224617
> *oh well then you wont mind selling me some parts......
> *



No way Jose!!!!! lol. As of right now theres no need to sell anything. Glad you brought that up though......!!Altough theres no reason to explain myself to anyone..... I know I have been out the game for a long time and people ask me about whether the car will be done or not. Im handling business and many other personal things. I cant even work in the garage on the car if tenants are in my house that i rented to them... I still care about my club and love lowriding. Im always gonna continue to help people on their cars . How long was larges car out the game when he took the 20's all gold before he went lowrider car of the year? I sa that cars frame at wicked with Mike almost 2 years before it came out. Maybe some people need to get their priorities straight and focus on making money first. But trust me when you see me youll agree that doing things right the first time is always going to be a winner. I have never called out anyone or said my car is better. I mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got. there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now. 
Respect that.....because it wasnt that long ago that alot of people talking shit now were looking at me and other people swangin our cars at Watson, hitting three wheels at the grove, before they even knew how to take apart a Gbody. This is not intended to offend anyone just wanted to make a statement in retaliation to a previous comment.
$ :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 3 2007, 07:05 PM~8229867
> *thank u david cause sum ppl dont got no sense of humor like i do about the situation
> *


I HERE YOU MO.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller


:wave: 



SUP ******


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 3 2007, 07:59 PM~8230280
> *MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller
> :wave:
> SUP ******
> *


Wussup cuhz !... :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8230111
> *No way Jose!!!!! lol.  As of right now theres no need to sell anything.  Glad you brought that up though......!!Altough theres no reason to explain myself to anyone..... I know I have been out the game for a long time and people ask me about whether the car will be done or not. Im handling business and many other personal things. I cant even work  in the garage on the car if tenants are in my house that i rented to them...  I still care about my club and love lowriding. Im always gonna continue to help people on their cars . How long was larges car out the game when he took the 20's all gold before he went lowrider car of the year? I sa that cars frame at wicked with Mike almost 2 years before it came out.  Maybe some people need to get their priorities straight and focus on making money first.  But trust me when you see me youll agree that doing things right the first time is always going to be a winner. I have never called out anyone or said my car is better. I mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got.  there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now.
> Respect that.....because it wasnt that long ago that alot of people talking shit now were looking at me and other people swangin our cars at Watson, hitting three wheels at the grove, before they even knew how to take apart a Gbody. This is not intended to offend anyone just wanted to make a statement in retaliation to a previous comment.
> $ :biggrin:
> *




A Danny dont stress that shit ni99a take care of buisness first .....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8230111
> *No way Jose!!!!! lol.  As of right now theres no need to sell anything.  Glad you brought that up though......!!Altough theres no reason to explain myself to anyone..... I know I have been out the game for a long time and people ask me about whether the car will be done or not. Im handling business and many other personal things. I cant even work  in the garage on the car if tenants are in my house that i rented to them...  I still care about my club and love lowriding. Im always gonna continue to help people on their cars . How long was larges car out the game when he took the 20's all gold before he went lowrider car of the year? I sa that cars frame at wicked with Mike almost 2 years before it came out.  Maybe some people need to get their priorities straight and focus on making money first.  But trust me when you see me youll agree that doing things right the first time is always going to be a winner. I have never called out anyone or said my car is better. I mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got.  there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now.
> Respect that.....because it wasnt that long ago that alot of people talking shit now were looking at me and other people swangin our cars at Watson, hitting three wheels at the grove, before they even knew how to take apart a Gbody. This is not intended to offend anyone just wanted to make a statement in retaliation to a previous comment.
> $ :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jul 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8230371
> *x2
> *


Wazup Puntilla you takin care of the Regal for me or wat?!!!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 3 2007, 08:37 PM~8230111
> *No way Jose!!!!! lol.  As of right now theres no need to sell anything.  Glad you brought that up though......!!Altough theres no reason to explain myself to anyone..... I know I have been out the game for a long time and people ask me about whether the car will be done or not. Im handling business and many other personal things. I cant even work  in the garage on the car if tenants are in my house that i rented to them...  I still care about my club and love lowriding. Im always gonna continue to help people on their cars . How long was larges car out the game when he took the 20's all gold before he went lowrider car of the year? I sa that cars frame at wicked with Mike almost 2 years before it came out.  Maybe some people need to get their priorities straight and focus on making money first.  But trust me when you see me youll agree that doing things right the first time is always going to be a winner. I have never called out anyone or said my car is better. I mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got.  there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now.
> Respect that.....because it wasnt that long ago that alot of people talking shit now were looking at me and other people swangin our cars at Watson, hitting three wheels at the grove, before they even knew how to take apart a Gbody. This is not intended to offend anyone just wanted to make a statement in retaliation to a previous comment.
> $ :biggrin:
> *


What's up with this poetic justice Danny Boy.
I hope you don't expect a ***** to read all this shit... :biggrin: 
J/K


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 3 2007, 08:59 PM~8230280
> *MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller
> :wave:
> SUP ******
> *


chillen...bored reading this b.s. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 3 2007, 09:32 PM~8230549
> *What's up with this poetic justice Danny Boy.
> I hope you don't expect a ***** to read all this shit... :biggrin:
> J/K
> *


lol. i know . and you taking care of my impala or wat.


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 12:07 AM~8216534
> *this going to be me but on 22's sitting low  :cheesy:
> 
> CHECK IT OUT
> ...



GRANNY WON! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 3 2007, 10:37 PM~8230111
> *No way Jose!!!!! lol.  As of right now theres no need to sell anything.  Glad you brought that up though......!!Altough theres no reason to explain myself to anyone..... I know I have been out the game for a long time and people ask me about whether the car will be done or not. Im handling business and many other personal things. I cant even work  in the garage on the car if tenants are in my house that i rented to them...  I still care about my club and love lowriding. Im always gonna continue to help people on their cars . How long was larges car out the game when he took the 20's all gold before he went lowrider car of the year? I sa that cars frame at wicked with Mike almost 2 years before it came out.  Maybe some people need to get their priorities straight and focus on making money first.  But trust me when you see me youll agree that doing things right the first time is always going to be a winner. I have never called out anyone or said my car is better. I mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got.  there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now.
> Respect that.....because it wasnt that long ago that alot of people talking shit now were looking at me and other people swangin our cars at Watson, hitting three wheels at the grove, before they even knew how to take apart a Gbody. This is not intended to offend anyone just wanted to make a statement in retaliation to a previous comment.
> $ :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Damm! My eyes hurt! Stop that shit! Looks like ants running around.....
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Damm, you went way back with the 20's and wicked....Shit i built my first lowrider in 1988, help start low lyfe in 1991, and it still took time, and peoples help to get it right....


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 3 2007, 11:49 PM~8231556
> *:uh: Damm! My eyes hurt! Stop that shit! Looks like ants running around.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  Wicked was the shit back then. No1 really knows why Rick closed. shit i dont. :uh: Rick and Mike made my car get off real nice. 2 months later took it all apart.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8230111
> *No way Jose!!!!! lol.  As of right now theres no need to sell anything.  Glad you brought that up though......!!Altough theres no reason to explain myself to anyone..... I know I have been out the game for a long time and people ask me about whether the car will be done or not. Im handling business and many other personal things. I cant even work  in the garage on the car if tenants are in my house that i rented to them...  I still care about my club and love lowriding. Im always gonna continue to help people on their cars . How long was larges car out the game when he took the 20's all gold before he went lowrider car of the year? I sa that cars frame at wicked with Mike almost 2 years before it came out.  Maybe some people need to get their priorities straight and focus on making money first.  But trust me when you see me youll agree that doing things right the first time is always going to be a winner. I have never called out anyone or said my car is better. I mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got.  there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now.
> Respect that.....because it wasnt that long ago that alot of people talking shit now were looking at me and other people swangin our cars at Watson, hitting three wheels at the grove, before they even knew how to take apart a Gbody. This is not intended to offend anyone just wanted to make a statement in retaliation to a previous comment.
> $ :biggrin:
> *


i feel u on that homie...some people have other priorities in life other than their car.im in the same boat as u...between the kids, and just buying a new house shit gets tight and theres just never enough time in the day. im not even building a show ride, just something for the streets to crusie in and its tstill taking me a minute. but like u said that doesnt take away the love for the game or car club. alot people out here right now are jits(which is str8, i was s jit once to) but some of them dont understand big people issues and just start talking shit. i say fuckem...keep handeling business. the streets aernt goin anywhere!!!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

i guess he aint the only one in the our club with the same situation, thats why iam selling my truck as well, even though it hurts me to get rid of it i got other priorities in life to take care of that. iam trying to buy a crib and maybe move out of miami cause its to expensive to buy down here.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

If your tired of trying to find colorbars, in about 2 weeks ill have these ready to go, heres the sample pics, $200 in black, $300 in chrome, changable faces, and diffrent color bulbs avaliable, exclusive to bowtie connection and avaliable through me or john at the LA location...Dealer inquires welcome.... :biggrin: Click on the link and watch the video!










































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJXckXB44kU


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 3 2007, 08:37 PM~8230111
> *No way Jose!!!!! lol.  As of right now theres no need to sell anything.  Glad you brought that up though......!!Altough theres no reason to explain myself to anyone..... I know I have been out the game for a long time and people ask me about whether the car will be done or not. Im handling business and many other personal things. I cant even work  in the garage on the car if tenants are in my house that i rented to them...  I still care about my club and love lowriding. Im always gonna continue to help people on their cars . How long was larges car out the game when he took the 20's all gold before he went lowrider car of the year? I sa that cars frame at wicked with Mike almost 2 years before it came out.  Maybe some people need to get their priorities straight and focus on making money first.  But trust me when you see me youll agree that doing things right the first time is always going to be a winner. I have never called out anyone or said my car is better. I mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got.  there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now.
> Respect that.....because it wasnt that long ago that alot of people talking shit now were looking at me and other people swangin our cars at Watson, hitting three wheels at the grove, before they even knew how to take apart a Gbody. This is not intended to offend anyone just wanted to make a statement in retaliation to a previous comment.
> $ :biggrin:
> *



X2 DALE ***** FUCK DEM ****** N DO YO THANG CUZ!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

If anyone is or know who's interested I have these two bike for sale........pm any offers. Thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o100/IIMPALAA/1987landau004.jpg[/IMG


FOR SALE.................$200 NEED TO SELL ASAP. 14X7 REVERSE ONLY HAVE 3 ADAPTERS BUT DO HAVE 4 K/O


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 4 2007, 07:54 AM~8232586
> *i feel u on that homie...some people have other priorities in life other than their car.im in the same boat as u...between the kids, and just buying a new house shit gets tight and theres just never enough time in the day. im not even building a show ride, just something for the streets to crusie in and its tstill taking me a minute. but like u said that doesnt take away the love for the game or car club. alot people out here right now are jits(which is str8, i was s jit once to) but some of them dont understand big people issues and just start talking shit. i say fuckem...keep handeling business. the streets aernt goin anywhere!!!
> *




FIRST OFF I KNOW WHAT YOU AND HIM MEAN OK AT LEAST YOU GOT A CAR I HAVE LOVED THIS GAME SINCE I WAS 19 WHEN I FIRST STOLED MY FIRST ISSUE OF LRM.... IM 35 NOW AND IM STARTING TO FINALLY BUILD MY CAR SO DONT GET IT TWISTED ABOUT BEING A JIT AND TALKING SHIT. IVE SEEN THEM COME AND GO. SO KNOW ONE HERE KNOWS WHO THE FUCK I AM BUT I KNOW ALL OF YOU AND YOUR CARS.... GOT CRAZY PICTURES SINCE 1999 THAT IVE BEEN GOING TO LRM SHOWS. HERE AND TAMPA. BUT ITS ALL GOOD I JUST HOPE NONE OF THE LOWRIDERS HERE LET THE GAME DIE IN 3 0 5 CUASE TO MANY BIG RIMS ARE COMING. I LOVE THE LOLO SHIT. ONE LOVE AND LETS KEEP RIDING. I HOPE TO SEE MORE LOLO IN MIAMI LRM 2008. LETS GET IT.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, IN YA MOUF, str8lows, SwitchHitter



I SEE YOU ******


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Happy 4th MIAMI!!! Get drunk n fuck da haters


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 3 2007, 10:37 PM~8230111
> *No way Jose!!!!! lol.  As of right now theres no need to sell anything.  Glad you brought that up though......!!Altough theres no reason to explain myself to anyone..... I know I have been out the game for a long time and people ask me about whether the car will be done or not. Im handling business and many other personal things. I cant even work  in the garage on the car if tenants are in my house that i rented to them...  I still care about my club and love lowriding. Im always gonna continue to help people on their cars . How long was larges car out the game when he took the 20's all gold before he went lowrider car of the year? I sa that cars frame at wicked with Mike almost 2 years before it came out.  Maybe some people need to get their priorities straight and focus on making money first.  But trust me when you see me youll agree that doing things right the first time is always going to be a winner. I have never called out anyone or said my car is better. I mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got.  there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now.
> Respect that.....because it wasnt that long ago that alot of people talking shit now were looking at me and other people swangin our cars at Watson, hitting three wheels at the grove, before they even knew how to take apart a Gbody. This is not intended to offend anyone just wanted to make a statement in retaliation to a previous comment.
> $ :biggrin:
> *


very well explained sum ppl dont see it like dat :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 4 2007, 12:49 AM~8231556
> *:uh: Damm! My eyes hurt! Stop that shit! Looks like ants running around.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Large, do you have any of those old pics of your car from 88? I'd like to see that!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

happy 4th of july to all yall ******-n-be safe!!!!!!!!!!!p.s.yall know tham cops are trying to give tickets for any lil dum thing so be easy one hitt tham switchz


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

M.I.A wusup weas da lostyles click wea u ****** at ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt.....wussup ...wuts every1 up to tonite?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

i just want to say that i agree on everyone's opinion 's but it shouldnt of gotten to this type of drama,i really build my car for me not for noone else.but when you got a guy giving props to somebody and you have your funny individual saying a smart comment ,and i do have a sense of humor just with ****** i no and family and who ever nos me nos that im always the first one kracking jokes.M e nor my guys came on here talking shit about noone or making jokes about anything,i just want to get that story straight ....now im reading that everybody got money issues ,shit im in the same boat, i got a son and im looking for place to move into .....but what i dont understand why do certain guys come on here and say ill see in 2008 lowrider show.. ill be honest everyshow i like to bring out something different some people might like some might not .. SHIT im tired of writing lets just lowride :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 4 2007, 08:55 PM~8236451
> *i just want to say that i agree on everyone's  opinion 's but it shouldnt of gotten to this type of drama,i really build my car for me not for noone else.but when you got a guy giving props to somebody and you have your funny individual saying smart comment s ,and i do have a sense of humor just with ****** i no and family and who ever nos me nos that im always the first one kracking jokes.M e nor my guys came on here talking shit about noone  or making jokes about anything,i just want to get that story straight ....now im reading that everybody got money issues ,shit im in the same boat, i got a son and im looking for place to move to .....but what i dont understand why do certain guys come on here and say ill see in 2008 lowrider show.. ill be honest everyshow i like to bring out something different some people might like some might not .. SHIT im tired of writing lets just lowride :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

im ready 2 lowride n show sum chrome thas wut its all about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!this is M.I.A.M.I AND JUS 2 LET EVERYBODY KNO I DONT CARE ABOUT ANYTHANG ELSE BUT RIDIN ON SPOKES(13'S-14'S) AND LOCKIN DAT ASS UP uffin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 4 2007, 01:02 PM~8233521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Hmm...Build a bike rack for the car and cruise around with them on the roof! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 4 2007, 08:55 PM~8236451
> *i just want to say that i agree on everyone's  opinion 's but it shouldnt of gotten to this type of drama,i really build my car for me not for noone else.but when you got a guy giving props to somebody and you have your funny individual saying a smart comment  ,and i do have a sense of humor just with ****** i no and family and who ever nos me nos that im always the first one kracking jokes.M e nor my guys came on here talking shit about noone  or making jokes about anything,i just want to get that story straight ....now im reading that everybody got money issues ,shit im in the same boat, i got a son and im looking for place to move into .....but what i dont understand why do certain guys come on here and say ill see in 2008 lowrider show.. ill be honest everyshow i like to bring out something different some people might like some might not .. SHIT im tired of writing lets just lowride :biggrin:
> *


DATS WELL SAID DAWG... WE ALL IN IT 4 DA LUV OF DA FUCKIN GAME... :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 4 2007, 02:35 PM~8234013
> *Large, do you have any of those old pics of your car from 88? I'd like to see that!
> *


Man i gotta check, wasnt nothing specail it was a montecarlo in primer with a pink frame, and no springs droped on the floor, with 3 rims and 1 spare with a 5,000 stereo i got installed on a stolen sound advice credit card! :biggrin: (we all gotta start somewhere...)

I'll check but here's the list of cars i've done:

79 monte carlo
80 toyota corrolla wagon 1.8
80 monte carlo
89 ford probe
93 honda civic
95 chevy 1500
92 mazda king cab
93 mustang 5.0
89 4dr caddy
92 4dr caddy
88 4dr caddy
80 2 dr caddy
91 acura legend
93 acura nsx
93 range rover
02 escalade
64 impala
and my airbagged mercedes :biggrin: 

I guess i can say i"ve had alot of practice
l


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 4 2007, 10:14 PM~8236771
> *im ready 2 lowride n show sum chrome thas wut its all about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!this is M.I.A.M.I AND JUS 2 LET EVERYBODY KNO I DONT CARE ABOUT ANYTHANG ELSE BUT RIDIN ON SPOKES(13'S-14'S) AND LOCKIN DAT ASS UP uffin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

what the hell??


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 4 2007, 07:55 PM~8236451
> *i just want to say that i agree on everyone's  opinion 's but it shouldnt of gotten to this type of drama,i really build my car for me not for noone else.but when you got a guy giving props to somebody and you have your funny individual saying a smart comment  ,and i do have a sense of humor just with ****** i no and family and who ever nos me nos that im always the first one kracking jokes.M e nor my guys came on here talking shit about noone  or making jokes about anything,i just want to get that story straight ....now im reading that everybody got money issues ,shit im in the same boat, i got a son and im looking for place to move into .....but what i dont understand why do certain guys come on here and say ill see in 2008 lowrider show.. ill be honest everyshow i like to bring out something different some people might like some might not .. SHIT im tired of writing lets just lowride :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 4 2007, 11:54 PM~8237402
> *i just got home after almost 24 hours after writing my Poetic justice lol. that what big aivan sed???lmao   Im glad this became a good point to be made in Miami. People are ready to roll. I dont give a fuck what you club you in or what car you drive.!!! WHEN our SHIT IS DONE WE WILL NOSE UP AND WE WILL HAVE FUN HITTING SWITHCES. WE WILL MAKE ONE HELL OF A YOUTUBE VIDEO AND GO HALF ON THE PROFITS!!!! LOL.... Thats what its all about having fun. I would trade any weekend right now to when i was riding in my cutlass with no undercarrage with my boi MIKE, KENNY, IVAN, MARCUS, JASON, CHINO, PUNTILLA, TORT, PATINETA, ROMIE, BILLY,  BRO THE LIST GOES ON.........SO LETS NOT LET STUPID SHIT RUU=IN THINGS ... its sounds dumb but i know one day the scene will be bak like it was years ago aslong as people will keep the vibe we got  going so far.
> *




Dam you didnt have to go this far back lol (PUNTILLA,) Shit bad ass day ..What u been up to homie


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Cono i missed all this in 1 day...i need to stop drinking...fuck it its like everyone said lets ride...been doin that since 16...i still remember the day i put my 14's on my old bubble and went ridin through the grove with Chino and goin to the bird road hangouts and seing Ivan's big ass stuck in the passenger side of Chino's Millenia..and the lines to get into the parking lot were all the way out 2 Bird Road...now when i pass by these places all you see is a bunch of fuckin ricers and ref's from around my hood *I SAY WE PASS BY ONE OF THESE DAYS AND TAKE OVER THAT SHIT*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

And on another note i feel Miami has come a long way as far as the beefin shit goes i remember things used to be alot worse. But it seems we all have matured in some way or another and got over the whole thing. But there is always gonna be some lil drama goin on, the world isnt perfect so we just got to accept the fact and deal with it. But Miami has seen a little bit more unity then how it used to be back in the day.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i remeber goin to the bird road hangouts, chekers on 107 and the k mart on 122...those were some good hangouts....i had my 81 cadi back then...poppin 3's and scrapping bumper. the pres of the club at that time had the kandy burple marquis...we also had that bagged millenia on all gold 20's(only fwd set in miami in all gold)...good old days...hope fully shit can get like that again... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 5 2007, 10:52 AM~8238512
> *i remeber goin to the bird road hangouts, chekers on 107 and the k mart on 122...those were some good hangouts....i had my 81 cadi back then...poppin 3's and scrapping bumper. the pres of the club at that time had the kandy burple marquis...we also had that bagged millenia on all gold 20's(only fwd set in miami in all gold)...good old days...hope fully shit can get like that again... :biggrin:
> *



I remember all those cars i remember goin to a show in the hialeah race track and seeing all those cars somewhere in my room i got pictures from that show and your club...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 5 2007, 09:52 AM~8238512
> *i remeber goin to the bird road hangouts, chekers on 107 and the k mart on 122...those were some good hangouts....i had my 81 cadi back then...poppin 3's and scrapping bumper. the pres of the club at that time had the kandy burple marquis...we also had that bagged millenia on all gold 20's(only fwd set in miami in all gold)...good old days...hope fully shit can get like that again... :biggrin:
> *




IT COULD BE LIKE THAT AFTER MIAMI 08 TOO MANY ****** HAVE THEIR CARS PUT AWAY AND ARE FIXING THEM UP.... WE JUST NEED TO KNOCK THOSE KNUCKLEHEADS THAT COME TO THE HANGOUTS JUST TO PEEL OUT THATS WHAT FUCKS SHIT UP.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 5 2007, 10:52 AM~8238512
> *i remeber goin to the bird road hangouts, chekers on 107 and the k mart on 122...those were some good hangouts....i had my 81 cadi back then...poppin 3's and scrapping bumper. the pres of the club at that time had the kandy burple marquis...we also had that bagged millenia on all gold 20's(only fwd set in miami in all gold)...good old days...hope fully shit can get like that again... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Damm i remember those, and the 103rd hangouts, the shows at the castle park behind mall of the americas, and more....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 5 2007, 09:58 AM~8238867
> *IT COULD BE LIKE THAT AFTER MIAMI 08 TOO MANY ****** HAVE THEIR CARS PUT AWAY AND ARE FIXING THEM UP.... WE JUST NEED TO KNOCK THOSE KNUCKLEHEADS THAT COME TO THE HANGOUTS JUST TO PEEL OUT THATS WHAT FUCKS SHIT UP.....
> *



X2... AIN'T NO HANGOUT LIK BACK THEN. I REMEMBER IN 8TH ST @ DA STARBUCKS WE WOULDN'T HAVE NO ROOM IN DAT BITCH N PEOPLE WOULD PARK ON THE SIDE WALK N SHIT LOL... I KNOW WE ALL GOT A BUNCH OF TRESSPASSING WARNINGS N TALKIN WE WILL GET ARRESTED DA NEXT TIME WE R THERE LOL SHIT WE STILL RIDIN N GETTIN WARNINGS LOL FUCK DAT SHIT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jul 5 2007, 04:41 AM~8237867
> *Dam  you didnt have to go this far back lol (PUNTILLA,) Shit bad ass day ..What u been up to homie
> *


 :biggrin: bro i was drunk sorry.....lol it was 4th of july.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

HERE'S SUMTHIN FOR YA'LL 2 LAUGH BOUT LOL
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=3178045


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

mind my own business and just get on here giving people props on the build ups they got. there are alot of people I know but i wont mention any names that have the potential to build badass carz but are handling other thigns right now. 


I love this excerpt from this response on a layitlow quote it is waht it is just because you havent seen someones creation for like 7 years just like my self doesnt mean there isnt $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ in the bank,badd azz cribs to live in and a lot of professional accomplishments achieved


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 4 2007, 07:55 PM~8236451
> *i just want to say that i agree on everyone's  opinion 's but it shouldnt of gotten to this type of drama,i really build my car for me not for noone else.but when you got a guy giving props to somebody and you have your funny individual saying a smart comment  ,and i do have a sense of humor just with ****** i no and family and who ever nos me nos that im always the first one kracking jokes.M e nor my guys came on here talking shit about noone  or making jokes about anything,i just want to get that story straight ....now im reading that everybody got money issues ,shit im in the same boat, i got a son and im looking for place to move into .....but what i dont understand why do certain guys come on here and say ill see in 2008 lowrider show.. ill be honest everyshow i like to bring out something different some people might like some might not .. SHIT im tired of writing lets just lowride :biggrin:
> *


Its is waht it is   well spoken :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 3 2007, 06:23 PM~8229566
> *ALOT OF TALKING SHIT IN THIS BITCH.ALL I GOT TO SAY TO ALL THAT BEEF IS TO KEEP YOUR HEAD UP YOUR MOUTH SHUT AND TO BRING IT.
> *


 :thumbsup: x2 it is waht it is! couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 5 2007, 08:58 AM~8238867
> *IT COULD BE LIKE THAT AFTER MIAMI 08 TOO MANY ****** HAVE THEIR CARS PUT AWAY AND ARE FIXING THEM UP.... WE JUST NEED TO KNOCK THOSE KNUCKLEHEADS THAT COME TO THE HANGOUTS JUST TO PEEL OUT THATS WHAT FUCKS SHIT UP.....
> *



It can be like that,Thats why UCE started the new hangout at REDs.
We need to support this movement and keep the lolo game alive.
Alot of you guys say your true lowriders,so prove it and come out and show your REAL love for it.Yo evelio fuck that arguing bull shit,and you and your club come out and hang with the real riders from the dirty 305/954.Keep it low,UUSSOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 5 2007, 12:44 AM~8237108
> *Man i gotta check, wasnt nothing specail it was a montecarlo in primer with a pink frame, and no springs droped on the floor, with 3 rims and 1 spare with a 5,000 stereo i got installed on a stolen sound advice credit card! :biggrin: (we all gotta start somewhere...)
> 
> I'll check but here's the list of cars i've done:
> ...


Very true :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, stcrwlr, *XtReMe FrOm HeLL*

whats up dawg!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 5 2007, 08:05 AM~8238583
> *I remember all those cars i remember goin to a show in the hialeah race track and seeing all those cars somewhere in my room i got pictures from that show and your club...
> *


that show was sponsored by digital wheels...it was a fund raiser for 9/11...had a good time there....went around the track on a 3 wheel :biggrin: 

but the shit no doubt was the grove...nothing beat that....up n down grand ave...clicken on sum-1 in the opposite lane...hangin out at the gas staion...no cops fuckin with us...no real beefin...just str8 ridin...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 4 2007, 08:55 PM~8236451
> *i just want to say that i agree on everyone's  opinion 's but it shouldnt of gotten to this type of drama,i really build my car for me not for noone else.but when you got a guy giving props to somebody and you have your funny individual saying a smart comment  ,and i do have a sense of humor just with ****** i no and family and who ever nos me nos that im always the first one kracking jokes.M e nor my guys came on here talking shit about noone  or making jokes about anything,i just want to get that story straight ....now im reading that everybody got money issues ,shit im in the same boat, i got a son and im looking for place to move into .....but what i dont understand why do certain guys come on here and say ill see in 2008 lowrider show.. ill be honest everyshow i like to bring out something different some people might like some might not .. SHIT im tired of writing lets just lowride :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO WATS UP 4 SATURDAY AT LOWS OR WAT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 5 2007, 08:01 PM~8242462
> *YO WATS UP 4 SATURDAY AT LOWS OR WAT
> *


never been to WAT, or LOWS, but i hear LOWES gets pretty good sometimes on saturdays.  :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

YOYOYO


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 5 2007, 07:10 PM~8242507
> *never been to WAT, or LOWS, but i hear LOWES gets pretty good sometimes on saturdays.    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 5 2007, 07:10 PM~8242507
> *never been to WAT, or LOWS, but i hear LOWES gets pretty good sometimes on saturdays.    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Large, do you have pics of that Toyo wagon?
Always wanted one.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

jus picked up a 90 5.0 wit a 306 ci stroker wit forged rods, TRW pistons, edelbrock heads, intake, underdrive pulleys, 3:73s, e303 cam, shorty headers, H pipe, flows, built 5 speed wit short throw, the list goes on and on.... clean as fuck interior... needs paint though...

She's bad


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

14x7 72 spoke d's for sale only 3 months old with brand new 175/70/14s for 1200..

17x9 center gold 100 spoke daytons with brand new vogues (one messed up sidewall from rubbin on the lac) for 1200


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 5 2007, 09:07 PM~8244303
> *jus picked up a 90 5.0 wit a 306 ci stroker wit forged rods, TRW pistons, edelbrock heads, intake, underdrive pulleys, 3:73s, e303 cam, shorty headers, H pipe, flows, built 5 speed wit short throw, the list goes on and on.... clean as fuck interior... needs paint though...
> 
> She's bad
> *


i guess you sold the mark ha :uh:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 5 2007, 06:10 PM~8242507
> *never been to WAT, or LOWS, but i hear LOWES gets pretty good sometimes on saturdays.    :biggrin:
> *


X2 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2007, 02:27 AM~8245725
> *i guess you sold the mark ha  :uh:
> *



yeah :loco: 



i just got the urge for incorrect start from a stop tickets instead of careless driving tickets.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 6 2007, 07:00 AM~8246426
> *yeah    :loco:
> i just got the urge for incorrect start from a stop tickets instead of careless driving tickets.
> 
> ...


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

yea! thats with out the front up who can turn right on a left 3 wheel.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WHEN IS DA HANGOUT @ RAD'S ?>>>>


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jul 5 2007, 09:46 PM~8243062
> *Large, do you have pics of that Toyo wagon?
> Always wanted one.
> *


I got look through some boxes to see if i still have it, if so i'll scan it


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 6 2007, 07:24 AM~8246864
> *
> yea! thats with out the front up  who can turn  right on a left 3 wheel.
> *


nice 3.....that looks just like the caddi i used to have...it was the same color and same top before i redid the whole car.


----------



## Bring`em out (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 6 2007, 08:15 AM~8247083
> *WHEN IS DA HANGOUT @ RAD'S ?>>>>
> *


EVERY 3RD SATURDAY OF THA MONTH HOMIE`.... uffin:.... :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

FEW ITEMS FOR SALE:

Chrome rockers for Cutlass
good shape, perfect for a street car
need a good polish
no major scratches
$100.00

































New Viair 460
only connected once to test pressure
$150.00 









Diesel Audio amp.
1600watt 2channel
great amp, chrome is perfect
$125.00

























small kicker amp
225 watt 2channel
good for mids/highs
missing 2 screws for speaker wires
$50.00

























pm me with any questions


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

i have two complete vert kit for any G-body FOR SELL.. Comes With everything u need to Make ur G-body a Vert back windows and motors and all the Wires i mean everything.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!











Lil Update !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

nice caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 6 2007, 05:10 PM~8250255
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dat bitch is lookin sick ass fuck...TIGHT WORK *****!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that caddy clean as fuckkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Caddy lookin clean ass fuck! tight work dawg!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 6 2007, 06:58 PM~8250179
> *i have two complete vert kit for any G-body FOR SELL.. Comes With everything u need to Make ur G-body a Vert back windows and motors and all the Wires i mean everything.
> 
> 
> ...


how much u want for the vert tops?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 6 2007, 07:10 PM~8250255
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: and just when you thought it was all over........

Get ready! Its gonna be a cruel summer.......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Dammmm the lac. its busting dick one time for low life keep it up and put that lac. in the cover of lowrider magz. :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  and one time for them south dade rollerz keep it up yall in the game :biggrin: :biggrin:  and to all them car clubs out there........


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo hangouts its at lowes 2night or what.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

93brougham


wut up dawg... jose (switchhitter)n his fuckin bad luck with gettin pulled ova in da same mutha fuckin spot 2 lol


----------



## Hoogie (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 6 2007, 05:58 PM~8250179
> *i have two complete vert kit for any G-body FOR SELL.. Comes With everything u need to Make ur G-body a Vert back windows and motors and all the Wires i mean everything.
> 
> 
> ...


how much u asking?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 6 2007, 06:10 PM~8250255
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



BITCH IS A BAD MOFO...............


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Whos going to Fuds then lowes tonight.... Ill be out there at both tonight


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jul 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8254936
> *Whos going to Fuds then lowes tonight.... Ill be out there at both tonight
> *


too far from each other to go to both i'll see ya'll at lowes if it stops RAINING over here


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8254152
> *93brougham
> wut up dawg... jose (switchhitter)n his fuckin bad luck with gettin pulled ova in da same mutha fuckin spot 2 lol
> *


what? lol i REALLY didnt get that uffin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

lows to night yea


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 7 2007, 11:22 AM~8254152
> *93brougham
> wut up dawg... jose (switchhitter)n his fuckin bad luck with gettin pulled ova in da same mutha fuckin spot 2 lol
> *


lol..for real cuhz.. its always in the same fukin spot....FUCKING hialeah police :machinegun:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2007, 04:28 PM~8255059
> *too far from each other to go to both i'll see ya'll at lowes if it stops RAINING over here
> *


dayum it was raining over dere? I was at the keys and it was hot as a muthafukahhhhh dere even the water was hot.


----------



## imalowrider (Jun 25, 2007)

is the hangout goin down 2night???


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imalowrider_@Jul 7 2007, 05:41 PM~8255869
> *is the hangout goin down 2night???
> *


siii

:biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

yo im here at LOWES drove all the way from florida city!!! and aint shit poppin where yall at?????? hope to see more foos out here :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

I MADE IT OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 7 2007, 04:44 PM~8255320
> *lol..for real cuhz.. its always in the same fukin spot....FUCKING hialeah police  :machinegun:
> *



THEY JUST B HATIN ON U CUZ... SHIT IMMA TRY 2 GET THEM TICKET OF YO BAK THO CUZ...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YXFwofhGNU
boyz from up the road reppin hard


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 8 2007, 11:59 AM~8258888
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YXFwofhGNU
> boyz from up the road reppin hard
> *


Damn we really need to get together and do something like that! mad props to them!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2007, 04:37 AM~8258151
> *THEY JUST B HATIN ON U CUZ... SHIT IMMA TRY 2 GET THEM TICKET OF YO BAK THO CUZ...
> *


Thanx cuz.... Thats why you my dawg..lol.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

jose alwayz switchhappy lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 8 2007, 10:59 AM~8258888
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YXFwofhGNU
> boyz from up the road reppin hard
> *



GOD DAM ***** DAT SHIT IS HARD ASS FUCK...DEM ****** R DOIN IT REAL UP THERE I CAN'T WAIT TILL WE HAVE R BANQUET N ALL OF US CHILLIN N POSTED UP FROM ALL DA CHAPTERS.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

SUM RANDOM PICS @ TOWERS N JUST CRUISIN...
























MY DAWG ALEX DA LIFE SAVER...








SO FRESH N SO CLEAN


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

New pics with the new rims!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 6 2007, 04:10 PM~8250255
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


CADDY LOOKS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

heres the #'s for some hotel or motel for this event
Americas Best Value Inn & Suites
6358 Old Dixie Hwy
Jonesboro, Ga 300236
#770-968-5018
other is
Hotel 6
6370 Old Dixie Hwy
Jonesboro Ga 30236
#770-961-6336
Book your rooms homies comin from out of state.
   



> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 8 2007, 08:36 PM~8261452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 8 2007, 10:59 PM~8262027
> *heres the #'s for some hotel or motel for this event
> Americas Best Value Inn & Suites
> 6358 Old Dixie Hwy
> ...


 :uh: Well i guess georgia here we come! :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 9 2007, 03:04 AM~8264116
> *:uh: Well i guess georgia here we come!  :thumbsup:
> *


hope to see you there 
welcome homies


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*1981 El Camino
87 3.8 Grand National Racing motor
400 turbo tranny with 3200 Stall V converter
Transmission Cooler
Racing Tranny
Alcohol Injection 
10 second car

ALOT MORE extras SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY..PM ME FOR INFO

10,000 obo*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

95-96 fleetwoods any for sale.....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i took off the rims i took off the tints and im stilling getting pulled over by miami dade police while im already PARKED at my school getting asked all this bullshit :angry: 


must be the extended a-arms :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 9 2007, 06:32 PM~8268712
> *i took off the rims i took off the tints and im stilling getting pulled over by miami dade police while im already PARKED at my school getting asked all this bullshit  :angry:
> must be the extended a-arms  :uh:
> *


must be 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 9 2007, 05:32 PM~8268712
> *i took off the rims i took off the tints and im stilling getting pulled over by miami dade police while im already PARKED at my school getting asked all this bullshit  :angry:
> must be the extended a-arms  :uh:
> *


fuck tham cops pimp I been pull over like 3 times my self for no reason..keep your head up :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SUP 305


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 9 2007, 05:32 PM~8268712
> *i took off the rims i took off the tints and im stilling getting pulled over by miami dade police while im already PARKED at my school getting asked all this bullshit  :angry:
> must be the extended a-arms  :uh:
> *


DAM CUZ LOL U N JOSE ESTAN DE PINGA!!! LOL I THINK IT HAS SUMTHIN 2 DO WIT FLEETWOODS LOL BECUZ DAM *****... :biggrin: :0 uffin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 9 2007, 11:00 AM~8265731
> *95-96 fleetwoods any for sale.....
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

WUZ UP M.I.A ( 305 ). :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYBLUE94_@Jul 10 2007, 06:42 AM~8273051
> *WUZ UP M.I.A ( 305 ). :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 10 2007, 08:19 AM~8273009
> *DAM  CUZ LOL U N JOSE ESTAN DE PINGA!!! LOL I THINK IT HAS SUMTHIN 2 DO WIT FLEETWOODS LOL BECUZ DAM *****... :biggrin:  :0  uffin:
> *


come on *****....uve never been pulled over in ur pimp mobile? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 10 2007, 08:10 AM~8273378
> *come on *****....uve never been pulled over in ur pimp mobile?  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


i haven't 4 a while now (knockin on wood) but shit da last time i got [email protected] tk when i was doin donuts around on towncar dat was stunin on me n my boy just cuz he had 4's... but dats just me and eatin shit. da worst of it was dat it was a fuckin FHP. and dat ***** wanted 2 fuck me all up and hand me on handcuffs ann all. i couldn't even feel my fingers. but w/e he game a drag racin ticket(which i don't know wut dat has 2 do wit drag racin n also a wreckless driving for da donuts)...but shit ever sense then i've been chillin ***** dat was 2 much drama n 2 much $$$$ 2 fight 4 dem tickets n 2 get them shits off me lol but fuck it...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 6 2007, 04:10 PM~8250255
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bubba doin Big Thangs Nice Bigbody homie clean as hell


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 10 2007, 12:07 PM~8275044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DATS FUCKED UP

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

a little something for tha 305 . bagged on 24.5's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2007, 04:36 PM~8276400
> *a little something for tha 305 . bagged on 24.5's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 real nice :thumbsup: is dat you DOUBLE-O :biggrin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT... uffin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.brightcove.com/title.jsp?title=1080165752

video from dub...gucci vic come out in da end reprosentin for dade county boys...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2007, 02:36 PM~8276400
> *a little something for tha 305 . bagged on 24.5's
> 
> 
> ...



DAT FUCKIN DULLY IS HARD AS FUCK...I REMEMBER SEEIN IT @ LOWRIDER MIAMI...TIGHT WORK :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, 87blazer, *93brougham*

:wave: 
wut they do !


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 10 2007, 05:47 PM~8277416
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, 87blazer, 93brougham
> 
> ...


:wave:

here in class bored az fuck :around:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 10 2007, 05:50 PM~8277444
> *:wave:
> 
> here in class bored az fuck :around:
> *



lol LIL'n in school ... good job !


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i didnt get that one


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 10 2007, 06:04 PM~8277553
> *i didnt get that one
> *



niether did i :uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Top ov thee line HIALEAH AC!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jul 10 2007, 06:12 PM~8277621
> *Top ov thee line HIALEAH AC!!!!!  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0 



wait a sec......whats this?!?!?
































:scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 10 2007, 06:39 PM~8277774
> *:0
> wait a sec......whats this?!?!?
> 
> ...



GOTTT EMMM! :around:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 93brougham, hialeah305boyz, Bring`em out, :0 COUP DE BEAR :0 , 96' lincoln


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jul 10 2007, 07:12 PM~8277621
> *Top ov thee line HIALEAH AC!!!!!  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


damn bear u and luis left me out the club. i feel like an outcast being the only one with working a/c :tears:







:biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

i envy u dron lol my ac dont work


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jul 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8280520
> *i envy u dron lol my ac dont work
> *


u want my fan 

imma take i off

im riding down 49 st & these chicks pull up next 2 me & started laughing :tears:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jul 11 2007, 01:52 AM~8280725
> *u want my fan
> 
> imma take i off
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fanOWNED


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

finally finished this video, been stallin to much. 


Jose "SwitchHitter"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 12:41 AM~8281400
> *finally finished this video, been stallin to much.
> Jose "SwitchHitter"
> *


like jose would say "DAMN CUHZ" :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 11 2007, 02:48 AM~8281672
> *like jose would say "DAMN CUHZ"  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


yup dat would be wut he would say just lik dat...dats my dawg reppin... :thumbsup:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 02:41 AM~8281400
> *finally finished this video, been stallin to much.
> Jose "SwitchHitter"
> *




DAMN HOMIE.... GOT ANY TV IN THAT BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 11 2007, 04:48 AM~8281672
> *like jose would say "DAMN CUHZ"  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: tru.

yea i hope to extend that video some more so that its as long as the song, but i need more footage.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 01:41 AM~8281400
> *finally finished this video, been stallin to much.
> Jose "SwitchHitter"
> *


props on the video came out nice...lil jose reppin rollerz hard! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 12:41 AM~8281400
> *finally finished this video, been stallin to much.
> Jose "SwitchHitter"
> *


video is hard

he better put that on his myspace page or sumthing


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 07:49 AM~8282193
> *:roflmao: tru.
> 
> yea i hope to extend  that video some more so that its as long as the song, but i need more footage.
> *



GET HIS ASS 2 DO SUM MORE 2DAY @ DA HANGOUT...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*
Dimelo negra sucia!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

selling my 24in DUB presidential with tires for $5200 obo. tire size is 275/30 kumho. lug pattern is 5x4.5. i know for a fact will will fit lincoln town cars, grand marquis, crown vics, bmw 745, chargers and 300s


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, HIT EM UP, *SwitchHitter*


:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 11:33 AM~8284230
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DRòN, HIT EM UP, SwitchHitter
> :wave:
> *


Wussup cuhz... hey the video is looking good *****..bet that up.. i don't know how you do it *****.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, 59IMPALAon24s



SUP ******


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 12:41 AM~8281400
> *finally finished this video, been stallin to much.
> Jose "SwitchHitter"
> *


Dam video looks real nice


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2007, 11:39 AM~8284265
> *MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, 59IMPALAon24s
> SUP ******
> *


whats up.. hows everything been..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 01:41 AM~8281400
> *finally finished this video, been stallin to much.
> Jose "SwitchHitter"
> *


props on the video


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mEdhym82Axw


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mEdhym82Axw thats going to b my sons frist lowlow


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 11 2007, 09:40 AM~8283386
> *GET HIS ASS 2 DO SUM MORE 2DAY @ DA HANGOUT...
> *


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

where tha hangout at??


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

oye miami de pinga 3rd pg.......dem copz cant stop us huh lol lowes den denny's den k mart yall kno how we do


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jul 12 2007, 12:49 AM~8289942
> *oye miami de pinga 3rd pg.......dem copz cant stop us huh lol lowes den denny's den k mart yall kno how we do
> *



X2... MAD FUCKIN PEOPLE CAME OUT LAST NITE...GOD DAM :thumbsup: DATS HOW IT SHOULD B EVERY GOD DAM WEDS AND SAT... I CAN'T BELIEVE DEM COPS TRYIN 2 BLOCK US IN N WE ALL RHODEOUT DA FUCK OUT LOL...DAT SHIT WAS MAD FUNNY 2 OR 3 COPS N 6 EXITS...BITCH DEY KRAZY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 12 2007, 04:21 AM~8290526
> *X2... MAD FUCKIN PEOPLE CAME OUT LAST NITE...GOD DAM  :thumbsup: DATS HOW IT SHOULD B EVERY GOD DAM WEDS AND SAT... I CAN'T BELIEVE DEM COPS TRYIN 2 BLOCK US IN N WE ALL RHODEOUT DA FUCK OUT LOL...DAT SHIT WAS MAD FUNNY 2 OR 3 COPS N 6 EXITS...BITCH DEY KRAZY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


they just gave up & rode out


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

hangout wuz good long ride back 2 homestead tho lol


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

fuck it :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 12 2007, 10:02 AM~8291680
> *hangout wuz good long ride back 2 homestead tho lol
> *


YEA BUT I BET UR PIT STOP WAS OFF DA FUCKIN CHAIN LOL *******...SINGAO!!! LOL


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *SOUND OF REVENGE*

:wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 11 2007, 12:41 AM~8281400
> *finally finished this video, been stallin to much.
> Jose "SwitchHitter"
> *


nice lil video clip...nothjing like seeing a lo lo hangin one wheel in the air on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 12 2007, 12:06 PM~8291715
> *YEA BUT I BET UR PIT STOP WAS OFF DA FUCKIN CHAIN LOL *******...SINGAO!!! LOL
> *


dam right ***** lol :biggrin:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 12 2007, 12:56 PM~8293617
> *dam right ***** lol  :biggrin:
> *


1000X :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Transporter (Jul 12, 2007)

mia ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jul 12 2007, 12:49 AM~8289942
> *oye miami de pinga 3rd pg.......dem copz cant stop us huh lol lowes den denny's den k mart yall kno how we do
> *


YUP AND MONDAYS AND THURSDAYS CHECKERS ON BIRD RD AND 107TH :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

whut dey dew miami!? where the sd r0llaz at i see u mr white on white


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 12 2007, 03:20 PM~8294891
> *whut dey dew miami!? where the sd r0llaz at i see u mr white on white
> *


We right here *****.. we just waiting on you..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 12 2007, 05:23 PM~8294906
> *We right here *****.. we just waiting on you..
> *


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOLZ YESSSUH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 12 2007, 07:21 PM~8295797
> *LOLZ YESSSUH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin:   :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 seen this crazy lancer wit an ls1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWW0-gQMWCc


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jul 13 2007, 12:18 AM~8298379
> *any1 seen this crazy lancer wit an ls1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWW0-gQMWCc
> *


thats some crazy shit, but it's stupid... i bet a stock evo would blow it's doors off. All it does is make smoke and noise


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 12 2007, 03:57 PM~8294673
> *YUP AND MONDAYS AND THURSDAYS CHECKERS ON BIRD RD AND 107TH  :biggrin:
> *



WUT B GOIN DOWN OVA THERE ON THOSE DAYS???


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

IM POSTING FOR A COWORKER. ANY QUESTION GO TO THERE MYSPACE 


Pure breed Red Nose Pit Bull puppies


$300 FOR MALES 
































MESSAGE www.myspace.com/gemini96x IF INTRESTED


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any pics of the parents???


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 13 2007, 04:59 AM~8299697
> *WUT B GOIN DOWN OVA THERE ON THOSE DAYS???
> *


*****..that shit is WACK !... i was there yesterday thursday.. and there was only about 12 cars.. :uh: ....... that long drive for nothing...Mondays is the only good days to go..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 13 2007, 09:34 AM~8300496
> ******..that shit is WACK !... i was there yesterday thursday.. and there was only about 12 cars.. :uh: ....... that long drive for nothing...Mondays is the only good days to go..
> *


aight ***** u call me up n we'll ride out there dawg...dale cuz... :biggrin:


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 13 2007, 07:43 AM~8300180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


linsay

what are those lil shits attacking u?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tower shops tonight is popping!!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 10:14 AM~8300837
> *tower shops tonight is popping!!!!
> *



YES SIR... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *DOUBLE-O*, SwitchHitter

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, DOUBLE-O


WHAT DA DEAL ******


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

chillin chillin . just came back from my montes first photoshoot,pictures coming up in just minutes :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 13 2007, 12:03 PM~8302027
> *MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, DOUBLE-O
> WHAT DA DEAL ******
> *


chillen *****.. at the crib.. taking a day off....oh wait...everyday is a day off for me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll be there !

in the wrong kinda car tho =l


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 13 2007, 12:13 PM~8302085
> *chillen *****.. at the crib.. taking a day off....oh wait...everyday is a day off for me.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: this ***** :cheesy: 

make sure the lac is clean for tonight


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

DAMN !............Looking real good oscar ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 13 2007, 02:25 PM~8302136
> *DAMN !............Looking real good oscar ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :wow: :thumbsup: dont hold bak the piks of that bitch


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 03:47 PM~8302306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin reallllllllllllllllllll good mah ***** :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

yo o thats a turbo monte? similar to the regal t-type?

any engine pics?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 13 2007, 01:38 PM~8302739
> *yo o thats a turbo monte? similar to the regal t-type?
> 
> any engine pics?
> *


yeah same thing like a t-type .

no engine pics yet, total overhaul planned for the future


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 01:25 PM~8302135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god dam *****!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 13 2007, 01:38 PM~8302739
> *yo o thats a turbo monte? similar to the regal t-type?
> 
> any engine pics?
> *


check it out 
http://home.flash.net/~rjgeorge/montecarlo.htm


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ CASH $ paid for junk cars in miami, broward or west palm. Free pick-up. :thumbsup: Shoot me a PM for details.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey double youll have to transfer your "HUSTLIN" plates over to the monte now lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got these for sale... 1200 for the 17x9 center gold standard stamped d's wit brand new vogues (less than 100 miles). One tire sidewall messed up 200 to replace. Brand new set wit v's would run u 5500. come wit vogue chips too:
























Got these 3 month old 72 spoke 14x7 daytons wit 2 bar k/os and chrome adapters and a brand new hammer. New cost 2300 without tires. They got good 175/70/14s on em.. I'll take 1200 for these too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 13 2007, 07:40 PM~8304965
> *hey double youll have to transfer your "HUSTLIN" plates over to the monte now lol
> *


 :0 

:nono: 









:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 10:49 PM~8305308
> *:0
> 
> :nono:
> ...


aaaawwwwwwww shiiiit i see now.if i woulda knowin that i woulda kept my mouth shut :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 13 2007, 08:53 PM~8305329
> *aaaawwwwwwww shiiiit i see now.if i woulda knowin that i woulda kept my mouth shut :roflmao:
> *


it's cool homie plus only my bigbody caddy can ride that tag the way it should


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mad props 2 DOUBLE-O 4 the Monte Carlo.......yo wats poppin sd rollers and everyone out there hope to see yall 2morrow at lowes........  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 13 2007, 09:36 PM~8305253
> *got these for sale... 1200 for the 17x9 center gold standard stamped d's wit brand new vogues (less than 100 miles). One tire sidewall messed up 200 to replace. Brand new set wit v's would run u 5500. come wit vogue chips too:
> 
> 
> ...


How much for just the Vogue tires... Don't need the rims


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jul 14 2007, 09:17 AM~8307027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jul 14 2007, 09:17 AM~8307027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAY DAT BITCH ***** !!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MANNY U PAINTED THAT YET??/ KALL ME UP!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SwitchHitter, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, *EXECUTION*, ThaPeeWee

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Luxury Roller, *SwitchHitter*, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, *EXECUTION*, ThaPeeWee


WUSUP ROLLAZ!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 14 2007, 04:36 PM~8309109
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SwitchHitter, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, EXECUTION, ThaPeeWee
> 
> ...


whats krackin homie what you all doing tonight...............


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 14 2007, 04:39 PM~8309117
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, EXECUTION, ThaPeeWee
> WUSUP ROLLAZ!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What it do *****...today is hangout bound you better be there.. DALE!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *IN YA MOUF, SwitchHitter, EXECUTION, Luxury Roller*, XtReMe FrOm HeLL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOLZ A LIL R.O. CROWDED IN HERE HUH :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 14 2007, 04:39 PM~8309117
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, EXECUTION, ThaPeeWee
> WUSUP ROLLAZ!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much r you still babysitting :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 14 2007, 04:41 PM~8309130
> *LOLZ A LIL R.O. CROWDED IN HERE HUH :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2007, 04:39 PM~8309122
> *whats krackin homie what you all doing tonight...............
> *


You alrealdy know..  .....Hangout Bound!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2007, 05:42 PM~8309135
> *nothing much r you still babysitting :biggrin:
> *


LMAO U GOT JOKES NAW CUHZ UR CRAZY LOL HANGOUT BOUND TONITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 14 2007, 04:43 PM~8309145
> *LMAO U GOT JOKES  NAW CUHZ UR CRAZY LOL HANGOUT BOUND TONITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


see if can make it


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2007, 05:48 PM~8309161
> *see if can make it
> *


OK...U BURNED THE CD???? LOLZ


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 14 2007, 04:42 PM~8309136
> *:yes:
> *


whats up with you homie.......


----------



## imalowrider (Jun 25, 2007)

who iz riding 2night


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jul 14 2007, 05:39 PM~8309123
> *
> *


DAT SHIT IS OFF DA CHAIN DAWG...DALE SCRAPE THEM THANGS DAWG...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

SUM PICS OF MY BOYS IN 941 DOIN THEY THANGS... WUT YA'LL THINK???


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 15 2007, 01:30 AM~8310875
> *SUM PICS OF MY BOYS IN 941 DOIN THEY THANGS... WUT YA'LL THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


God damn u dnt waste no time postin them shit lol u beat me to it!!Dale puta


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i was chillin with the cat that owns the boxcalade last night to those of you that don't know that's the only box chevy down here with an escalade motor in it whooping all kinds of street and track cars


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, low low mamii

:uh: :uh:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 15 2007, 03:29 AM~8311262
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, low low mamii
> 
> ...




:uh: it's you..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:uh: :uh: get off


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 15 2007, 03:31 AM~8311265
> *:uh:  :uh:  get off
> *



hno:
:machinegun:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2007, 01:02 AM~8311209
> *i was chillin with the cat that owns the boxcalade last night to those of you that don't know that's the only box chevy down here with an escalade motor in it whooping all kinds of street and track cars
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S MY HOMIE DANNY.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jul 15 2007, 08:52 AM~8311846
> *THAT'S MY HOMIE DANNY.
> *


yeah that ***** is cool as fuck ,


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 15 2007, 12:32 AM~8310888
> *God damn u dnt waste no time postin them shit lol u beat me to it!!Dale puta
> *




U KNOW HOW WE DO IT ***** ALWAYS REPPIN


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUP DE BEAR*


BEARRRRRR!!! WUT THEY DO!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam Oscar saw them Photos of the monte that monte is looking sik as fuck.. keeep it up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i been out of town alot lately so i dont know much is there any picnics comming up ? ? ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 15 2007, 12:27 PM~8312781
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, COUP DE BEAR
> BEARRRRRR!!! WUT THEY DO!!!
> *



here man , u were right about that cicis pizza homie , this is how i feel now :buttkick:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jul 16 2007, 01:58 AM~8316757
> *here man , u were right about that cicis pizza homie , this is how i feel now :buttkick:
> *



i told your ass. :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 10 2007, 04:48 PM~8277829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man Im a cadillac freak my damn self wish i knew where that junk yard was.If its local or not post it up where


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTS UP MIAMI??? MY RIMS R SOLD FINALLY... SO DA VIC WILL B GOIN UNDERCONSTRUCTION N WILL COME OUT HARDER THEN EVER... IT'S GONNA B ON HER WAY 2 DA KANDY SHOP SOON


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

ttt mia


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 10 2007, 02:07 PM~8275044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SPEAKING OF THIS I GOT PUPPIES FOR SALE STILL HIT ME UP!!!!NEW PICS COMING LATER


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)




----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

when the next carshow in miami


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2007, 01:02 AM~8311209
> *i was chillin with the cat that owns the boxcalade last night to those of you that don't know that's the only box chevy down here with an escalade motor in it whooping all kinds of street and track cars
> 
> 
> ...











come get this or the S-10


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

im changing the rear main seal in my cutty...it's an 87 v6. the seal is the 2 piece type. i have everything off but there is still one piece of the seal that is in hte block.i tried pushing in one side in hopes that it would start to come out the other...no luck...i was told there is a special tool to remove and put on the new seal. can any-1 help me out with what this tool looks like or what it is called...i tried to do a search but no luck...thanks


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

MEMBERS ONLY BANQUET


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: 


thats real smart post something everyone cant go to :twak:. everyone give him a hand :buttkick:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 16 2007, 05:17 PM~8321278
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FINNA B THERE TAKEN PICS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

YEAH 15 YEAR ANNIEVERSARY BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jul 16 2007, 01:26 PM~8320102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


i told danny to come threw the hangout on wendsday


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pac man_@Jul 16 2007, 07:38 PM~8321453
> *:uh:  :uh:
> thats real smart post something everyone cant go to :twak:.  everyone give him a hand    :buttkick:
> *


dont hate cause u cant come nene :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING M.I.YAYO..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

729 729 729 729 729 729 729 729 729
:cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd: :yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

>


[/quote]



tight work dawg....


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 17 2007, 01:29 AM~8324988
> *dont hate cause u cant come nene  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: SORRY i dont "hate" just stating the facts. thats like me putting up a card in a public forum that says "party at my house *family members invited only*" :uh: 



:banghead: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pac man_@Jul 17 2007, 10:44 AM~8326921
> *:uh: SORRY i dont "hate" just stating the facts. thats like me putting up a card in a public forum that says "party at my house family members invited only" :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



DAWG WE DON'T HATE OR NOTHING...DA ONLY MAIN REASON IT'S PRIVATE IS REQUESTED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE... N WE FINNA B IN TUX N ALL IF NOT SHIT WE CAN GIVE 3 FUCKS WHO'S GOIN...BUT FUCK IT DA PHOTOGRAPHER DON'T WANT NO1 BUT ROLLIN 2 ATTEND U FEEL US... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 17 2007, 11:28 AM~8326439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 17 2007, 12:58 PM~8327462
> *DAWG WE DON'T HATE OR NOTHING...DA ONLY MAIN REASON IT'S PRIVATE IS REQUESTED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE... N WE FINNA B IN TUX N ALL IF NOT SHIT WE CAN GIVE 3 FUCKS WHO'S GOIN...BUT FUCK IT DA PHOTOGRAPHER DON'T WANT NO1 BUT ROLLIN 2 ATTEND U FEEL US... :biggrin:
> *


Nicely said. Back that up 4 da haters :nicoderm:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2007, 10:17 PM~8324525
> *:0
> i told danny to come threw the hangout on wendsday
> *



























it will be at the hangout wendsday


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

sell 24 one month old


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *Luxury Roller,* doughboynvs


:wave: r0lla


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jul 16 2007, 01:26 PM~8320102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT AIN'T NO TRACK, BUT IT'S WHAT EVER :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 16 2007, 03:57 PM~8320786
> *im changing the rear main seal in my cutty...it's an 87 v6. the seal is the 2 piece type. i have everything off but there is still one piece of the seal that is in hte block.i tried pushing in one side in hopes that it would start to come out the other...no luck...i was told there is a special tool to remove and put on the new seal. can any-1 help me out with what this tool looks like or what it is called...i tried to do a search but no luck...thanks
> *


homie u need a seal press to put that in cause u will never get that to seal right


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jul 17 2007, 03:16 PM~8329723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO BURNING OUT PLEASE WE ALREADY LOST ONE HANGOUT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

OYE WUTZ UP MIAMI...EVERY1 DEAD 2DAY... DALE HANGOUT 2NITE!!! SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 17 2007, 07:58 PM~8332154
> *homie u need a seal press to put that in cause u will never get that to seal right
> *


thanks...gonna check it out


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

>


[/quote]
thats one sexy monte !!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 18 2007, 11:33 AM~8336967
> *OYE WUTZ UP MIAMI...EVERY1 DEAD 2DAY... DALE HANGOUT 2NITE!!! SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE...
> *


for real this BITCH IS DEAD , them LOWLYFE BOYS are making the trip from homestead so everybody come threw tonight


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2007, 03:43 PM~8339135
> *for real this BITCH IS DEAD  , them LOWLYFE BOYS are making the trip from homestead so everybody come threw tonight
> *


Tonight is gonna be SWOLE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thats one sexy monte !!!!
[/quote]

thanks man i appreciate the love


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

For sale... front bench seat for a cutty.... make an offer.. it aint perfect but its still pretty nice


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LETS HIT LOWES TONIGHT EVERYBODY


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

LOWES IT IS THEN !!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

YES LOWES BOUND EVERY 1


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LETS GET IT


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LETS GET IT


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: JUST FED MY DUNKY SOME WATER AN THAT BITCH IS GOOD TO GO.TOP DOWN


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

FUCKING SORRY ASS RACERS ALWAYS GOT TO FUCK UP SHIT(FUCK YALL PUSSYS).A CHICO LIKE ME RIDES WITH HIS CREW FROM HOMESTEAD TO HANG OUT AND LOOK WHAT YALL DO.MUTHA FUCKAS WE GOT A RACE TRACK HERE IN HOMESTEAD JUST FOR YALL FUCK ****** SO COME ON DOWN AND KILL YALL SELFS IN THAT BITCH.MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WENT TO KICK IT  HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT NEXT TIME. LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKAS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*the hangout was fuckinnnnnnnn tight!!!!!!!!!!!!*

mad propz to all yall boyz from LOW LYFE c.c. yall nigaazzz got that kandy shittt on lock handz down!!!!

mad propz to all you other ****** from here that showd up 

IM NOT TRYING TO BE RUD TO ANYONES HOMEBOYZ(IF YALL no THAM)but I dident get why ppl were trying to stunt in tow truckz???at first I was thing that the ownerz of lowes calld the copz or something & they were going to try to tow ppl carz or something like that but one I seen tham boyz started doing burn outz I was like ok they just showin off but other than that the the hangout was fuckin good :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 18 2007, 11:31 PM~8342598
> *the hangout was fuckinnnnnnnn tight!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mad propz to all yall boyz from LOW LYFE c.c. yall nigaazzz got that kandy shittt on lock handz down!!!!
> ...


X2.....I dont know whats wrong with them Ducks that try to peel out and shit....YALL AINT EVEN RUNNIN?? LMAO.....That some funny ass shit...ATLEAST have some Run...

X2 on Low Lyfe....That Denali is Wetter than a Bitch!!! so is the other trucks....

That Kandy Tangerine Maxima was Wet 2....

Lots of good looking cars...Double O shit looking serious...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 19 2007, 01:04 AM~8341899
> *FUCKING SORRY ASS RACERS ALWAYS GOT TO FUCK UP SHIT(FUCK YALL PUSSYS).A CHICO LIKE ME RIDES WITH HIS CREW FROM HOMESTEAD TO HANG OUT AND LOOK WHAT YALL DO.MUTHA FUCKAS WE GOT A RACE TRACK HERE IN HOMESTEAD JUST FOR YALL FUCK ****** SO COME ON DOWN AND KILL YALL SELFS IN THAT BITCH.MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WENT TO KICK IT  HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT NEXT TIME.                                                      LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKAS
> *


dam ***** u alwayz go wen im not around lol i kno yall shut it down...... holla *****


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 19 2007, 01:04 AM~8341899
> *FUCKING SORRY ASS RACERS ALWAYS GOT TO FUCK UP SHIT(FUCK YALL PUSSYS).A CHICO LIKE ME RIDES WITH HIS CREW FROM HOMESTEAD TO HANG OUT AND LOOK WHAT YALL DO.MUTHA FUCKAS WE GOT A RACE TRACK HERE IN HOMESTEAD JUST FOR YALL FUCK ****** SO COME ON DOWN AND KILL YALL SELFS IN THAT BITCH.MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WENT TO KICK IT  HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT NEXT TIME.                                                      LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKAS
> *


x mofo 2 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jul 19 2007, 12:35 AM~8342617
> *X2.....I dont know whats wrong with them Ducks that try to peel out and shit....YALL AINT EVEN RUNNIN?? LMAO.....That some funny ass shit...ATLEAST have some Run...
> 
> X2 on Low Lyfe....That Denali is Wetter than a Bitch!!! so is the other trucks....
> ...




X2 TIGHT WORK ON EVERY1 SHOWIN UP LAST NITE... DATS HOW IT SHOULD B ON FUCKIN SATURDAY NITES 2... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

on saturday nights no cops go


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 19 2007, 12:16 AM~8342756
> *dam ***** u alwayz go wen im not around lol i kno yall shut it down...... holla *****
> *


YOU AINT LIEING EVERY TIME I ROLL YOU DONT BUT SHIT WELL GET TOGETHER ONE DAY


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WUZ UP O


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

would anybody here know where ricardos shop is at?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 19 2007, 11:00 AM~8344659
> *:cheesy:
> *


WUTS UP DAWG??? WHERE WAS U LAST NITE FOOL???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 19 2007, 10:14 AM~8344757
> *WUZ UP O
> *


TRYING TO GET AWAY FROM THIS HOTT ASS SUN :nicoderm:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 19 2007, 07:56 AM~8343908
> *X2 TIGHT WORK ON EVERY1 SHOWIN UP LAST NITE... DATS HOW IT SHOULD B ON FUCKIN SATURDAY NITES 2... :biggrin:
> *


What!!!.. that shit was packed.... i have never seen it this packed before.. lets keep it up yall.... :thumbsup:


----------



## imalowrider (Jun 25, 2007)

gold mirrors and gold bumper guards
for $100.00 o.b.o
for a Lacs 1992 and under


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

HERE R THEM PICS OF MY BOY MAXIMA EVERY TALKIN BOUT...


































AND SOME OTHA SUM OTHA RANDOM ONES...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR JUNK CARS $ NO TITLE NO PROBLEM. DADE, BROWARD, AND WEST PALM. FREE PICK-UP 786-285-7009


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

a whats the play 4 sat reds right???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 19 2007, 03:39 PM~8346287
> *WUTS UP DAWG??? WHERE WAS U LAST NITE FOOL???
> *


good question ill tell u when i see u


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 19 2007, 10:58 PM~8350744
> *good question ill tell u when i see u
> *


LOL DE MADRE IT'S DAT SERIOUS.... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SATURDAY NIGHT REDS HANGOUT IS ON !!!!! 

who's ridin ??????


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

redss


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 20 2007, 11:11 AM~8353487
> *SATURDAY NIGHT REDS HANGOUT IS ON !!!!!
> 
> who's ridin ??????
> *


The uce hangout is on fo sho!! come on out and bring your rides out and support the lolo game.last month was good alot of soupport from alot of clubs lets keep it up.9:00 is the time to be at reds.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT UP MIAMI ???


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imalowrider_@Jul 19 2007, 03:32 PM~8347338
> *gold mirrors and gold bumper guards
> for $100.00 o.b.o
> for a Lacs 1992 and under
> ...




wuz up u still got them??????


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)

New toy coming straight outta Homestead.........just picked it up.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 20 2007, 11:11 AM~8353487
> *SATURDAY NIGHT REDS HANGOUT IS ON !!!!!
> 
> who's ridin ??????
> *


imma swing by there around 9


----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)

The real thing.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

That Le cab is Clean as Fuck.... Dam it finally stop raining


----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks big dog, how's the Impala doing.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn, thats tight right there. Looks clean as hell to.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *93brougham*

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddy Royal_@Jul 21 2007, 05:08 PM~8359949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


by any chance did u get the lecab from tx


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddy Royal_@Jul 21 2007, 05:12 PM~8359965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice find, there are 4 more in 1 spot in the keys


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 21 2007, 05:20 PM~8360388
> *nice find, there are 4 more in 1 spot in the keys
> *


how much? :0


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jul 21 2007, 08:29 PM~8360650
> *how much?  :0
> *


not for sale right now


----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)

It didnt come outta TX. Man if there is 4 more in the Keys i need to start looking cause they cant belong to a young person unless somebody else is hold'n.


----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)

Soon we will take it off the frame and do a full restore.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

double-o got me the homie hookup! 24s on the towncar, lookin mean as fuck


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 14 2007, 04:21 PM~8309075
> *MANNY U PAINTED THAT YET??/ KALL ME UP!
> *


yea chiko wet as fuck 2


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 21 2007, 08:20 PM~8360388
> *nice find, there are 4 more in 1 spot in the keys
> *


 :biggrin: Im on my way to the keys then! I need a pink one


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lets see if we dont sell out tommorow uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jul 21 2007, 06:29 PM~8360038
> *That Le cab is Clean as Fuck.... Dam it finally stop raining
> *



the impala was lookin clean az hell today at "el farito" (bill baggs park), u had all them old ****** going crazy has u were riding out :biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 21 2007, 11:05 PM~8361041
> *double-o got me the homie hookup! 24s on the towncar, lookin mean as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


what! that shit is clean as fuck , did you have to lift that at all? was thinking bout 4's for the Grand Marquis


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 22 2007, 01:23 AM~8361596
> *:biggrin: Im on my way to the keys then! I need a pink one
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 21 2007, 11:21 PM~8361932
> *the impala was lookin clean az hell today at "el farito" (bill baggs park), u had all them old ****** going crazy has u were riding out  :biggrin:
> *


Yea Yea thanks... riding around having fun.. :biggrin: just the cop there was a lil dick cuz he told me sum shit about the train horns but fuck it.. It was fun what car were u in ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 21 2007, 08:05 PM~8361041
> *double-o got me the homie hookup! 24s on the towncar, lookin mean as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that town car looks clean as fuck on them 4s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jul 22 2007, 01:41 AM~8362034
> *what! that shit is clean as fuck , did you have to lift that at all? was thinking bout 4's for the Grand Marquis
> *


thanks for the prop....no lift, jus chop a lil inside fender!
here's daytime pics and i washed it.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 22 2007, 09:45 AM~8362897
> *thanks for the prop....no lift, jus chop a lil inside fender!
> here's daytime pics and i washed it.
> 
> ...


that is one of the cleanest linc on 4's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 22 2007, 08:49 AM~8362902
> *that is one of the cleanest linc on 4's!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks man, got the AVIC-d3 and 7"screen on the headrests too....i'm leavin it alone now... I got my 5.0 to play wit


----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)

Man i dont really go for the big rims but the Towncar looks tight, not to big like a circus freak.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Linc looks sweet homie.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

immm backk on this bitch one more time...sorry ive bien away but ive had alot of shyt bien happenin.....my xb was totaled and shyt like that,but im comin again and this time for all the xb haters,startin wit that black one on black rims..im comin fool...so u better be ready...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

^^^^^lol sell out!! :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

heres a lil vid of my 59 Impala it wont let me post it up so heres the website Tell me whatcha think
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8sEPxuE_m6Q


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Sum Pics of the 59 today <center>


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any one with pics from last nite at reds???


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 22 2007, 12:23 AM~8361596
> *:biggrin: Im on my way to the keys then! I need a pink one
> *


i guess your going down for the hemingway events, cause they not for sale.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddy Royal_@Jul 21 2007, 09:32 PM~8360898
> *It didnt come outta TX.  Man if there is 4 more in the Keys i need to start looking cause they cant belong to a young person unless somebody else is hold'n.
> *


lol not for sale


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

train horns for sale 280$ like new


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

yo *****.. what it dew.. lol wussup with that roof jumpin vid lol getting loose!


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 22 2007, 06:45 AM~8362897
> *thanks for the prop....no lift, jus chop a lil inside fender!
> here's daytime pics and i washed it.
> 
> ...


How much they run? I need some with that lip and look


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jul 23 2007, 02:04 AM~8368672
> *How much they run? I need some with that lip and look
> *



5.5" of lip on car with a FWD offset! and they wouldn't poke at all, except i had to use spacers to run my dust sheilds.

holla at DOUBLE-O for the prices etc.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddy Royal_@Jul 21 2007, 03:10 PM~8359958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that bytch is clean i wonder whos the next!or the original!,KING OF CADILLACS OF DOWN SOUTH DAT BITCH IS GONNA BE ONE BAD CRUISER!!!  WHOS EVER BUILDING dem lacs like myself looks like its tyme to step up da game a notch :0


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

gold mirrors and bumper guards for sale
$100.00


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

929 for sale $9000 obo....best candy for 5 years str8...still sittin wet ass fuck...brand new set up done by classic angels and also new interior ... everything wired up new...
































pm me for more info....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ROLLIN C.C. BANQUET PARTY 15 YEARS STRONG...








































HIALEAH CREW








MY CENTER ARRANGEMENT I LEFT BEHIND LOL FUCK IT








GUCCI GETTIN A APPRECIATION PLACK FROM HIALEAH...








GUCCI AND GUCCI VIC PIMPIN...SUITED DOWN...








MY DAWG JORGE...NICAS IN DA CLUB REPPIN...








FLACOS CADDY OUT FINALLY N SITTIN WET ASS FUCK...PLAY WIT IT...
















YA'LL KNOW DIS TRUCK...

































ROLLIN C.C. PLAY WIT IT....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

CAN YA'LL ****** TELL I'M SINGLE AGAIN LOL...****** BACK IN DA GAME AND LUVIN IT FOOL...LOL

















































































































































ENJOY MIAMI LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hahaha who seen this :biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CzbZtYcXFZw


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 23 2007, 11:05 AM~8370543
> *CAN YA'LL ****** TELL I'M SINGLE AGAIN LOL...****** BACK IN DA GAME AND LUVIN IT FOOL...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


imma be tha 1st 1 2 say gooood damn!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 23 2007, 10:05 AM~8370543
> *CAN YA'LL ****** TELL I'M SINGLE AGAIN LOL...****** BACK IN DA GAME AND LUVIN IT FOOL...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


what club is that ?

visions or atarazana?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jul 23 2007, 11:38 AM~8370775
> *what club is that ?
> 
> visions or atarazana?
> *



ATR ***** LOL VISION IS GARBAGE NOW COMPARED 2 B4


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 23 2007, 01:56 PM~8370906
> *ATR ***** LOL VISION IS GARBAGE NOW COMPARED 2 B4
> *



oye you topped me on that one fool....dale ***** reppin the RoLLin Pimps


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 23 2007, 12:05 PM~8370954
> *oye you topped me on that one fool....dale ***** reppin the RoLLin Pimps
> *


AND U KNOW IT BITCH LOL...DALE I KNOW U WAS HATIN ON MY LIL GANGSTA ASS PATRON BOTTLE LOL DAT SHIT WAS FUNNY ASS FUCK... :biggrin: :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dammm ***** mad props on them piks cuz


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

comming soon... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

them hoes showing that pussy for that money


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 23 2007, 02:54 PM~8372240
> *them hoes showing that pussy for that money
> *


LOL JUST FOR $100 CONTEST...LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Jul 23 2007, 02:47 PM~8372187
> *comming soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




YEAH ***** BRING HER BACK 2 DA GAME WHITE BOY...LOL


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter,* GuCcIcRoWnViC*, 59IMPALAon24s

:wave: what it do ma *****..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUZ UP CUZ

:wave:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 23 2007, 04:25 PM~8372466
> *WUZ UP CUZ
> 
> :wave:
> *



did all of rollin go to that banquet?

you know joachim with a gun metal pearl dodge neon on bags and 18's? he in the army but he was in rollin.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 23 2007, 07:18 PM~8373190
> *did all of rollin go to that banquet?
> 
> you know joachim with a gun metal pearl dodge neon on bags and 18's? he in the army but he was in rollin.
> *


i kno him havent head from him in a minute


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 22 2007, 12:56 PM~8363668
> *immm backk on this bitch one more time...sorry ive bien away but ive had alot of shyt bien happenin.....my xb was totaled and shyt like that,but im comin again and this time for all the xb haters,startin wit that black one on black rims..im comin fool...so u better be ready...
> *


cool im sure everyones exited :uh: 


when u built this next one why dont you take some notes from here


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 23 2007, 02:24 PM~8371113
> *AND U KNOW IT BITCH LOL...DALE I KNOW U WAS HATIN ON MY LIL GANGSTA ASS PATRON BOTTLE LOL DAT SHIT WAS FUNNY ASS FUCK... :biggrin:  :0
> *



****** that little bottle was tight work..i started to have cold sweats, and withdrawl symptoms when i saw that little bottle but i got my fix on sunday and got trashed


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 23 2007, 12:05 PM~8370543
> *CAN YA'LL ****** TELL I'M SINGLE AGAIN LOL...****** BACK IN DA GAME AND LUVIN IT FOOL...LOL
> ENJOY MIAMI LOL
> *












the one in the middle and the right lookin tight work












this chick too ***** call somebody ***** couldve gotten those #s :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 23 2007, 07:10 AM~8369475
> *Damn that bytch is clean i wonder whos the next!or the original!,KING OF CADILLACS OF DOWN SOUTH DAT BITCH IS GONNA BE ONE BAD CRUISER!!!  WHOS EVER BUILDING dem lacs like myself looks like its tyme to step up da game a notch :0
> *


***** IM THE KING OF CADILLACS YOU ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW,OTHER BUILDERS NEED TO STEP UP A NOTCH IVE PROVEN MY POINT TWICE AND THEY HAVEN'T BEEN TOUCH THEY MIGHT HAVE A VERT AND I CANT TAKE THAT AWAY BUT A CADY IS CADY NO MATTER IF IS A VERT OR HARD TOP SO WILL SEE AT 08
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 23 2007, 09:18 PM~8375187
> ****** IM THE KING OF CADILLACS YOU ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW,OTHER BUILDERS NEED TO STEP UP A NOTCH IVE PROVEN MY POINT TWICE AND THEY HAVEN'T BEEN TOUCH THEY MIGHT HAVE A VERT AND I CANT TAKE THAT AWAY BUT A CADY IS CADY NO MATTER IF IS A VERT OR HARD TOP SO WILL SEE AT 08
> :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LIKE I SAID PROVEN TWICE SO BRING IT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 23 2007, 10:26 PM~8375272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad asssssssssssssss!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 23 2007, 05:59 PM~8373488
> *i kno him havent gotten head from him in a minute
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pac man_@Jul 23 2007, 06:10 PM~8373553
> *cool im sure everyones exited  :uh:
> when u built this next one why dont you take some notes from here
> 
> ...



dats fucked up... :0


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 23 2007, 10:26 PM~8375272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt its a sick big body, i've seen it everywhere from the homestead warehouses to florida city, that fact that you drive it, and park it like another regular car is props...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Thought i would post up sum pics of the digitla dash and the chrome bezels 
















Just another engine pic 








tell me what you think of that dash


----------



## TeaCup (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 23 2007, 08:18 PM~8375187
> ****** IM THE KING OF CADILLACS YOU ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW,OTHER BUILDERS NEED TO STEP UP A NOTCH IVE PROVEN MY POINT TWICE AND THEY HAVEN'T BEEN TOUCH THEY MIGHT HAVE A VERT AND I CANT TAKE THAT AWAY BUT A CADY IS CADY NO MATTER IF IS A VERT OR HARD TOP SO WILL SEE AT 08
> :thumbsup:
> *


I DONT KNOW YOU PIMP AND IM NOT TRYING TO START ANY PROBLEMS BUT I READ YOUR QUOTE TO THE OTHER DUDE AND ALL I CAN SAY IS I THING YOU ARE TURNING INTO A BLOOD SUCKING VAMPIRE, THERE SEEMS TO BE A LOT OF HATING IN YOUR BLOOD! I THINK PEOPLE DESERVE A BIT MORE RESPECT NO DISRECPECT TO YA INTENDED LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING LIKE YOU SAID ESPECIALLY IF YOU BUILD THEM YOURSELF NOT BOUGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## TeaCup (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 23 2007, 08:26 PM~8375272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE THE POINT YOU MAKIN HOMIE BUT RESPECT GETS RESPECT  
NICE WHIPS


----------



## TeaCup (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 23 2007, 10:05 AM~8370543
> *CAN YA'LL ****** TELL I'M SINGLE AGAIN LOL...****** BACK IN DA GAME AND LUVIN IT FOOL...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I NEED TO MOVE TO MIAMI


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeaCup_@Jul 24 2007, 09:05 AM~8378172
> *DAMN I NEED TO MOVE TO MIAMI
> *




LOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 23 2007, 10:26 PM~8375272
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Who did the frame work and the install of the hydros? The same paint shop that did the paint work? Also was it a full frame rap or just stresspoints reinforcment? And how long did it take?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 24 2007, 10:42 AM~8378782
> *uffin:
> *




wutz up cuz???? been lost fool... :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 24 2007, 05:08 AM~8377367
> *:ugh:
> *


havent heard from him dont try 2 change it *****


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

any one sellin standard14s?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

FLO RIDA, RICK ROSS, BRISCO.....BIRTHDAY REMIX VIDEO SHOOT


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

My Dawgs Box Chevy at the Shoot


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Chillin at Mcdonalds at 183rd & 27th Ave......Everywhere We Park...A Huge Crowd Gathers The Car LoL


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Pullin in to the Carol Mart....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Brisco, Rick Ross, & Flo Rida holding it Down...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HOLY FUCK! WHAT ON GODS EARTH IS THAT? :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Riding Out to the next Spot...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Taking Over The Gas Station on 37th Ave & 191 ST


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jul 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8380491
> *Taking Over The Gas Station on 37th Ave & 191 ST
> 
> 
> ...


I will be more than glad to drive the flying spur...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 24 2007, 01:22 PM~8380512
> *I will be more than glad to drive the flying spur...
> *


O


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

does anyone have clean gutts for a caddy????


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 24 2007, 11:51 AM~8378854
> *wutz up cuz???? been lost fool... :biggrin:
> *


lol i know but u know how i do im working........on stuff.  















:biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

got this for sell 94


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham*, Freakeone :uh: 


wut they do niggga!!!


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jul 24 2007, 07:03 PM~8381609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

how much?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 24 2007, 06:12 PM~8381688
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, 93brougham, Freakeone    :uh:
> wut they do niggga!!!
> *


Chillin ***** everytime i dont go to the hangout it gets good the fuck :angry:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

22s-3TVs-H.I.D-93 BROUGHAM 100K MILES VERY CLEAN CAR $6000 SOME TRADES WELCOME MIAMI AREA


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jul 24 2007, 04:03 PM~8381609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$3000 center gold dayton and e&g grill


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 24 2007, 11:49 AM~8379325
> *havent heard from him dont try 2 change it *****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I got a 1999 lincoln towncar presidential with 154k but running well with shot rear airbags for 3500.
I don't have pictures of the car, the interior is not great, but overall it's a good running car and a great lowrider project. If anyone's interested let me know and I'll run over there and get some pics.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

WERE ARE MY BROWARD BOYS


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Jul 25 2007, 10:29 AM~8386731
> *WERE ARE MY BROWARD BOYS
> *


pompano in the house


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 25 2007, 07:03 AM~8385774
> *I got a 1999 lincoln towncar presidential with 154k but running well with shot rear airbags for 3500.
> I don't have pictures of the car, the interior is not great, but overall it's a good running car and a great lowrider project. If anyone's interested let me know and I'll run over there and get some pics.
> *



PS ... Forget I wrote this.

im keepin it for now.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, *DOUBLE-O*, 954LIMELIGHT66, scan

sup homie!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jul 24 2007, 09:44 PM~8383403
> *$3000 center gold dayton and e&g grill
> *


bomb ass price, god damn!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 25 2007, 08:32 AM~8386763
> *4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, DOUBLE-O, 954LIMELIGHT66, scan
> 
> sup homie!
> *


i see your back on the miami fest :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 25 2007, 08:33 AM~8386770
> *bomb ass price, god damn!
> *


go ahead and buy it you need at least one GM to break up that FORD collection you got going on


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

YO WUZ UP DOUBLE0 ITS CARLOS FROM FT.LAUDERDALE WHAT UP WITH HOME BOY THAT WAS LOOKING FOR THE 1965 FORD.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2007, 10:38 AM~8386794
> *go ahead and buy it you need at least one GM to break up that FORD collection you got going on
> *


im broke as a joke man. :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

TRYING TO POST PIC OF MY FIVE CARS 66 CAPRICE 66 IMPALA SS RAG 64 PONTIAC 75 CAPRICE RAG 63 IMPALA


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 24 2007, 07:47 PM~8381903
> *Chillin ***** everytime i dont go to the hangout it gets good the fuck  :angry:
> *


stay home from now on. :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

YO CAN ANYONE HELP ME POST PIC


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

A SET OF 13X7`s STANDERS..BRAN NEW IN DA BOX` CENTER GOLD...$400`


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Jul 25 2007, 01:31 PM~8387597
> *YO CAN ANYONE HELP ME POST PIC
> *


www.tinypic.com

then upload the picture


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

1987 monte carlo front for sale.... euro front with everything including hood and fenders..... perfect to convert an elcamino into an LS elcamino $500 o.b.o.... give me a call... 305-370-2718

heres a pic of the headerpanel. i got eveyrthing else for it too..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Jul 25 2007, 08:39 AM~8386806
> *YO WUZ UP DOUBLE0 ITS CARLOS FROM FT.LAUDERDALE WHAT UP WITH HOME BOY THAT WAS LOOKING FOR THE 1965 FORD.
> *


yo what's up dogg i'm working on it for you


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2007, 03:56 PM~8388759
> *yo what's up dogg i'm working on it for you
> *


 lowlife gonna be out there tonight representing like last week? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 25 2007, 12:58 PM~8388767
> *lowlYfe gonna be out there tonight representing like last week?  :biggrin:
> *


nah i don't think so that was one of those rare appearances plus is too far for them boys to came down and only stay for an hour cause people don't know how to act in public .


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2007, 04:08 PM~8388823
> *nah i don't think so that was one of those rare appearances plus is too far for them boys to came down and only stay for an hour cause people don't know how to act in public .
> *



x2


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2007, 03:08 PM~8388823
> *nah i don't think so that was one of those rare appearances plus is too far for them boys to came down and only stay for an hour cause people don't know how to act in public .
> *



ninjas or mims? :0


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TeaCup_@Jul 24 2007, 07:46 AM~8378077
> *I DONT KNOW YOU PIMP AND IM NOT TRYING TO START ANY PROBLEMS  BUT I READ YOUR QUOTE TO THE OTHER DUDE AND ALL I CAN SAY IS I THING YOU ARE TURNING INTO A  BLOOD SUCKING VAMPIRE, THERE SEEMS TO BE A LOT OF HATING IN YOUR BLOOD! I THINK PEOPLE DESERVE A  BIT MORE RESPECT NO DISRECPECT TO YA INTENDED LET THE CARS  DO THE TALKING LIKE YOU SAID ESPECIALLY IF YOU BUILD THEM YOURSELF NOT BOUGHT :thumbsup:
> *


***** TO BEGIN FUCK YOU.THATS TO BEGIN.THEN YOU TALKING LIKE YOU SOMEONE.YOUR FRESH MEAT TO THIS GAME.***** YOU HAD TO START A NEW USER NAME CAUSE YOU SCARED TO SHOW YOUR REAL NAME.YOU A BITCH THATS ALL. I TALK THE TRUTH AND YOU RIGHT LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING.OH LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING CAUSE MY SHITS BEEN SPOKE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

OH AND THIS IS MY LATEST WHIP SO WHEN YOU SEE ME NEXT TIME I ALSO RIDE DONKEYS NOT ONLY CADDYS


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:22 PM~8383162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 25 2007, 03:30 PM~8388984
> *ninjas or mims?  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 25 2007, 12:09 PM~8387436
> *stay home from now on.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: yea yea


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 25 2007, 03:51 PM~8389979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Donk on 4's da real deal


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 25 2007, 03:47 PM~8389958
> ****** TO BEGIN FUCK YOU.THATS TO BEGIN.THEN YOU TALKING LIKE YOU SOMEONE.YOUR FRESH MEAT TO THIS GAME.***** YOU HAD TO START A NEW USER NAME CAUSE YOU SCARED TO SHOW YOUR REAL NAME.YOU A BITCH THATS ALL. I TALK THE TRUTH AND YOU RIGHT LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING.OH LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING CAUSE MY SHITS BEEN SPOKE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Let it be spoken X2 it is waht it is.YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Dis is Funny, at least to me! i copied and pasted it from another post


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Dis is Funny, at least to me! i copied and pasted it from another post


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MY DAWG MAXIMA SITTIN WET AGAIN @ DA HANGOUT...









































MY PAINTERS TRUCK...LET ME KNOW WUT YA'LL THINK OF THE PATTERNS...
























GOTTA LUV DA BUMPER MAGNET STICKERS LOL

















ALSO MY PAINTER RAYS TOY...GTO 6.0 LS2 WIT WORK DONE 2 IT...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aK9aBDlIYY


AND MY DAWG DAVID WIT A SUPERCHARGE CTS-V LS6 BAD ASS FUCK...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUp-GqDFD6o


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOKIN FOR CARS FOR DJ KHALED VIDEO "IM SO HOOD"

WE WILL BE FILMING ON JULY 31ST 


LOOKIN FOR 70'S AND 80'S ON BIG WHEELS

THERE IS A LIL PAY INVOLVED

HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO

DG


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i remember reading a while back that some-1 on here works at a muffler shop in hialeah...pm me in need some 411...thanks


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 26 2007, 11:47 AM~8396351
> *i remember reading a while back that some-1 on here works at a muffler shop in hialeah...pm me in need some 411...thanks
> *




my boy robert and jose... @ paml ave mufflers...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

they do everyones pipes...lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 26 2007, 02:32 PM~8396668
> *they do everyones pipes...lol
> *



THAT DOESNT SOUND RIGHT AT ALL...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 26 2007, 11:32 AM~8396668
> *they do everyones pipes...lol
> *


so they gave u the pipes b-4...j/k...lol :biggrin: 

someone shoot me a # or a screen name so i can holla thanks


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 26 2007, 12:35 PM~8396690
> *THAT DOESNT SOUND RIGHT AT ALL...
> *




YA'LL ****** R FUCKIN CLOWNS LOL... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol bunch of nasty ****!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

all u gotta do is come to hialeah and look at every fuckin bus bench! lol or get a mess of cards that thos old ****** give out on 49st!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh and when u go make sure u tell some kid with long hair "fwd sucks" lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 26 2007, 08:59 AM~8395457
> *MY DAWG MAXIMA SITTIN WET AGAIN @ DA HANGOUT...
> 
> 
> ...


Dam i saw that maxima last night that shit is clean as fuck


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 26 2007, 02:39 PM~8396721
> *so they gave u the pipes b-4...j/k...lol :biggrin:
> 
> someone shoot me a # or a screen name so i can holla thanks
> *



Wuzup homie next wednesday is your big day i hope your ready she is a fiesty one..she causes the most ruckus she even tries the mom lol but shes a good dog and shes gonna stay with her grey coat


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

66 caprice


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jul 26 2007, 01:01 PM~8397434
> *Wuzup homie next wednesday is your big day i hope your ready she is a fiesty one..she causes the most ruckus she even tries the mom lol but shes a good dog and shes gonna stay with her grey coat
> *


cant wait...well if she gets outta hand im sure zeus will put her in her place :biggrin:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

whats the deal miami. any of yall going to head up to the plant city picnic? its this sunday at 12noon - 6pm. check out the firme estilo post on post your rides


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

84' Cadilliac Fleetwood
3 pump setup, 6 batteries, custom int, paint, chrom parts, 90 conversion, etc.
$6,000.00 o.b.o or trade.
location: Miami Florida.


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Yo Does any one or have a single car trailer for sale..... Hit me up if you have of or know where i can find a used one ....


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.dom
[img]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/3th_lowlow66012-3.jpg
.com/img.gif[/im[/IMG]


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$200++ CASH PAID ON ALL JUNK CARS IN MIAMI WE BUY W/OR W/O TITLE. HIT ME UP. CARS, TRUCKS, SUV NO MATTER WHAT CONDITION
786-285-7009


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SwitchHitter, *Luxury Roller*, Scarface, *COUP DE BEAR*

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 26 2007, 09:00 PM~8401160
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller, Scarface, COUP DE BEAR
> 
> ...


 :wave: wut it do rolla :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 26 2007, 09:00 PM~8401160
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller, Scarface, COUP DE BEAR
> 
> ...




wutz up ***** where were on weds. dawg???


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

[I








MG]http://www.dom.com/img.gif[/im[/IMG]


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 26 2007, 08:11 PM~8401277
> *:wave:  wut it do rolla :biggrin:
> *


chillen chillen cuz...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 26 2007, 08:12 PM~8401295
> *wutz up ***** where were on weds. dawg???
> *


at the crib hommie... knocked tha fuk out... They been working me like a mexican lately....lol... :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Dam wut up miami


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, bBblue88olds

wutz up dawg


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

hey guys, i need to get rid of the seats in my car. who ever wants them can come get them for FREE. I live in Miami Lakes but the car is in Hialeah and we meet there!!!. If you need seats come to Lago , lol, they are in perfect condition. FREEEEE!

If no answer by next week i will throw them away.


87 cutlass bench seat and rear seats.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 26 2007, 11:01 PM~8402383
> *hey guys, i need to get rid of the seats in my car. who ever wants them can come get them for FREE. I live in Miami Lakes but the car is in Hialeah and we meet there!!!. If you need seats come to Lago , lol, they are in perfect condition. FREEEEE!
> 
> If no answer by next week i will throw them away.
> ...



DAM DAWG!!! FREE LOL DE PINGA...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

whut it dew s d c uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

something freshly new that just came out


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WTF MIAMI...WHERE EVERY1 @... TIGHT WORK ON DAT DONK...REPPIN HARD...


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

yo i think this is a miami car anyone know tha owner of this car lemme know thanks


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO SwitchHitter THATS THE DONK THAT U WAS HITTING 3`S AT THE BEACH ON LIKE 3 TIMES LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 23 2007, 10:18 PM~8375187
> ****** IM THE KING OF CADILLACS YOU ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW,OTHER BUILDERS NEED TO STEP UP A NOTCH IVE PROVEN MY POINT TWICE AND THEY HAVEN'T BEEN TOUCH THEY MIGHT HAVE A VERT AND I CANT TAKE THAT AWAY BUT A CADY IS CADY NO MATTER IF IS A VERT OR HARD TOP SO WILL SEE AT 08
> :thumbsup:
> *


Well i hope to see alot of riders out there and not all this big rim shit. The Lecab will be done around the middle of the year. :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

This for my Miami natives....do you remember this video? :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wTIYGTO4Af4


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=\ fkn vogue warehouse out here..somebody buy some of my shit


----------



## single pump (Jul 15, 2007)

anyone knwo how any think about a picnic i have been hearing about in central florida?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

????


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, *Martian*

sup homie


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single pump_@Jul 27 2007, 05:53 PM~8407861
> *anyone knwo how any think about a picnic i have been hearing about in central florida?
> *


 :0 there's one in Plantycity this Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

o hell naw. some ni9a built a donk about refugees??


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddy Royal_@Jul 27 2007, 12:12 PM~8406385
> *Well i hope to see alot of riders out there and not all this big rim shit. The Lecab will be done around the middle of the year. :biggrin:
> *


REMEMBER KRACKER THIS IS MIAMI WE ROLL BIG RIMS AND SMALL RIMS I HAVE BOTH SO DONT CHOOSE ONLY LOWLOWS IS ABOUT BIG RIMS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 25 2007, 06:00 PM~8390865
> *FOR SALE $6000. some trades welcome
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:22 PM~8383162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


93 fleet 100k miles a/c clean car tv.h.i.d..22. $6000. some trades?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 27 2007, 02:32 PM~8406561
> *This for my Miami natives....do you remember this video? :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wTIYGTO4Af4
> *


damn cuh u taking that shit back to the old school half pint! :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.dom.com/i
[img]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/1lowlow66151.jpg
mg.gif[/im[/IMG]


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

any picnics this weekend?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, D-BO, *93brougham*

sup playa!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: Juiced82MarkVI,* 96' lincoln*

sup brah, how u been


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 28 2007, 10:16 AM~8412714
> *2 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, 96' lincoln
> 
> sup brah, how u been
> *



chillen homie n u ... wussup wit the mark ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 28 2007, 10:24 AM~8412755
> *chillen homie n u ... wussup wit the mark ?
> *


sold man.....not buildin another low until i have a house. Condo + lowrider dont work out...

next one will be a '63 vert..watch out.

but in the meantime if u see a dented up 91 5.0 ....watch out  11 seconds


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 28 2007, 10:07 AM~8412668
> *3 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, D-BO, 93brougham
> 
> sup playa!
> *


chillin bro i saw ur mark at towers a couple weeks ago an the people that were with me there agreed... 





u shouldnt have sold itttttt :biggrin:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2007, 09:06 AM~8412660
> *any picnics this weekend?
> *


big one on sunday. the 29th. tomarrow. out near tampa. in plant city. go to the firme estilo topic to see what its about. hope to see you out there with more of the BIG MIA


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

look what i found and might buy :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2007, 12:29 PM~8413426
> *chillin bro i saw ur mark at towers a couple weeks ago an the people that were with me there agreed...
> u shouldnt have sold itttttt  :biggrin:
> *



ima come out harder wit a 63 vert soon as i got a house bro.... I'm happy wit my decision, I enjoyed the car, and passed it on to somebody who'll take good care of it and fix it up. Mitch is a good guy.

I got the 5.0 to fool around in for now, and my towncar rollin 24s wit screens! I'm all good baby!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..............TODAY IN MIA.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

more pix of the bitch


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

http://w
[img]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/lowlow66152.jpg
ww.dom.com/img.gif[/im[/IMG] 64 PONTIAC PAINTED BY ******


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

A SET OF 13X7`s STANDERS..BRAN NEW IN DA BOX` CENTER GOLD...$400` Miami area......


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

wut time tomowwro o


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 28 2007, 04:02 PM~8414273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


25th lookin good....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 28 2007, 07:36 PM~8415833
> *wut time tomowwro o
> *


i have to work tomorrow hit up P or DWAINE


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

PM ME IF ANYONE NEEDS SPECIAL WORK DONE, THANKS!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

firme estilo picnic tomarrow. map quest this address

1748 East Sansone Boulevard
Plant City, FL 33563

or just google "mike sanson park plantcity" it will show you a map


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*READY TO CATCH WRECK CUZ ITS KILL OR BE KILLED IMO BE POSTED UP IN DA PARKING LOT IN CARROL CITY REAL SOON ***** WHATS HATNIN! YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****!*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you aint right ***** :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

my homie jus moved in, and we pimped out my livin room...blue neon behin the gold ds n what not


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2007, 01:06 AM~8417142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROM THAT ^
TO THIS


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2007, 10:06 AM~8412660
> *any picnics this weekend?
> *



isnt the elegance picnic this 2morrow ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

took these 4 piks last wednesday. breakin in the new camera. got a video too but still need to edit it a lil


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 29 2007, 12:02 AM~8417441
> *isnt the elegance picnic this 2morrow ?
> *


Dont no but want to know when its going to be too


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 28 2007, 02:02 PM~8414273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


59 is looking real good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THANK U.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jul 29 2007, 07:55 AM~8418111
> *Dont no but want to know when its going to be too
> *



IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN IS WAS 2DAY BUT THEY MOVED NOW FOR ANOTHER DATE AND I DON'T THINK THEY HAVE A SET DATE AGAIN...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 26 2007, 11:55 PM~8401725
> *at the crib hommie... knocked tha fuk out... They been working me like a mexican *


lately....lol... :cheesy:

 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 29 2007, 11:31 AM~8418543
> *lately....lol... :cheesy:
> 
> [/size] :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ANY1 KNOWS HOW DA HANGOUT WAS LAST NITE @ LOWES????????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

THIS IS THE RAW LEST FLEETWOOD ON BIG RIM EVER


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 29 2007, 11:58 AM~8419249
> *THIS IS THE RAW LEST FLEETWOOD ON BIG RIM EVER
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ITZ JUZT A LOWRIDER LAC! ON BIG RIMZ!! :uh: :nono:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

damm dat caddy killin em needs sum 14's


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

ON DA REAL YO....I GO WIT 13`Z DOE`


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

For all the shit eaters and haters this is a old one we bringin out for Miami '08. And for some people talkin bout respect here you go....







....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 27 2007, 05:08 PM~8408800
> *REMEMBER KRACKER THIS IS MIAMI WE ROLL BIG RIMS AND SMALL RIMS I HAVE BOTH SO DONT CHOOSE ONLY LOWLOWS IS ABOUT BIG RIMS TOO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 29 2007, 02:04 PM~8419750
> *When did Kracker mean Mexican ? I dont know you personally but i know of you so i think you need to ease up while you can. Everybody has a opinion..i dont roll big rims on a car.
> *


what ever steave


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 29 2007, 02:04 PM~8419750
> *When did Kracker mean Mexican ? I dont know you personally but i know of you so i think you need to ease up while you can. Everybody has a opinion..i dont roll big rims on a car.
> *


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I THINK THEY WANT U TO GET KRACK'IN ON THAT TWO DOOR, YOU KNOW IT'S ALL GOLD OR NATHING. EVERYBODY GOT CHROME


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT WHAT I SAID BITCH AND IF YOU KNOW ME I NO YOU TO BUT WHAT I TALK IS THE TRUTH SO LIKE I SAID FUCK IT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 29 2007, 02:07 PM~8419761
> *what ever steave
> *


Damn your pretty quick David but not fast enough... :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jul 29 2007, 02:08 PM~8419764
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I THINK THEY WANT U TO GET KRACK'IN ON THAT TWO DOOR, YOU KNOW IT'S ALL GOLD OR NATHING. EVERYBODY GOT CHROME
> *


YOU AINT LIEING ***** IM A HURT THIS BITCHES THEY JUST HATE ON THE TRUTH.***** REMEMBER SOMETHING I STILL GOT HOMESTEAD ON LOCK .(LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKAS)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 29 2007, 02:12 PM~8419778
> *YOU AINT LIEING ***** IM A HURT THIS BITCHES THEY JUST HATE ON THE TRUTH.***** REMEMBER SOMETHING I STILL GOT HOMESTEAD ON LOCK .(LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKAS)
> *


ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 29 2007, 02:10 PM~8419770
> *Damn your pretty quick David but not fast enough... :biggrin:
> *


BEST BELIEVE IT


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 29 2007, 02:15 PM~8419803
> *BEST BELIEVE IT
> *


TIME TO PUT IN OVERTIME NARANJA SHOP CHOP ALL NIGHT. GOTS TO BE GOLD


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

You mean like this...







.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 29 2007, 02:22 PM~8419842
> *You mean like this...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS A LITTLE TO OLD :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DAT LAC IS LOOKIN HARD ASS FUCK...N LOOKS GOOD BOTH WAYS... BUT SWITCHIN DA GAME ON DEM BIG RIMS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 29 2007, 02:22 PM~8419842
> *You mean like this...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ya'll already know when it comes to the CADILLACS LOWLYFE GOT THIS SHIT ON LOCK  



























BEEN THERE DONE IT , NEXT.................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2007, 02:30 PM~8419884
> *ya'll already know when it comes to the CADILLACS LOWLYFE GOT THIS SHIT ON LOCK
> 
> 
> ...


You got it , that bitch was beautiful....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jul 29 2007, 02:24 PM~8419854
> *LOOKS A LITTLE TO OLD  :biggrin:
> *


Just a little bit Bubba.. 1993-1994 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:

Whoa! That's some fly shit right there!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2007, 02:39 PM~8419950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loving the 64 cuz got more pics


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jul 29 2007, 06:17 PM~8421031
> *loving the 64 cuz got more pics
> *


i love that bitch too.yall must be ready to take pics together huh.think it ill be nice


----------



## DAMIAN78 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMIAN78_@Jul 29 2007, 06:36 PM~8421160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW WE DO IN HOMESTEAD FROM 13"TOO 26"


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2007, 12:31 AM~8416963
> *READY TO CATCH WRECK CUZ ITS KILL OR BE KILLED IMO BE POSTED UP IN DA PARKING LOT IN CARROL CITY REAL SOON ***** WHATS HATNIN! YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****!
> 
> 
> ...



damn skim u trippin lol what are those super duper standards???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2007, 02:30 PM~8419884
> *ya'll already know when it comes to the CADILLACS LOWLYFE GOT THIS SHIT ON LOCK
> 
> 
> ...


Hands down   That is one of the cleanest Le Cabs Ive seen Gotta Give Credit where its due!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 30 2007, 12:29 PM~8425931
> *spotted at BP comm & powerline... Lauderdale boys all gold 24s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

EVERYBODY AND ANYBODY WHO READS THIS CAN TAKE IT HOW THEY WANT THIS ISNT MEANT FOR ANYONE ITS JUS HOW A NUCCA FEEL. IM DONE WITH LAYITLOW,FOR A MINUTE. YALL CAN HAVE IT PIMPS. EVERYBODY ON HERE TAKING SCHIT TO DAMN PERSONAL! IM SURE THERE IS A LOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE THAT DONT GET ALONG WITH OTHERS :angry: , BUT THAT DONT MEAN THAT EVERYBODY ELSE SHOULD FALL OUT ! SO BEFORE ANYBODYS FEELINGS GETS ALL TWISTED N SCHIT  ITS TYME FOR ME TO STEP BACK AND DO MY THANG. I AINT GOT SCHIT TO PROVE TO NOBODY $$$$$$$$$$$ NOT AN ISSUE,
WHERE AND HOW IM LIVIN,DEFINITELY AINT A PROBLEM. SO YALL BE EAZZYY KEEP LOWRIDIN AND DO YALL CAUSE IM A DEFINITELY DO ME


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 29 2007, 02:57 PM~8420055
> *You got it , that bitch was beautiful....
> *




THAT CAR WAS FORSALE A WHILE BACK!!! FROM SOME OLD MAN


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2007, 02:30 PM~8419884
> *ya'll already know when it comes to the CADILLACS LOWLYFE GOT THIS SHIT ON LOCK
> 
> 
> ...



TO BAD THE CAR WAS BOUGHT LIKE THAT!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 29 2007, 10:03 PM~8422384
> *damn skim u trippin lol what are those super duper standards???
> *


 :uh: they re reverse!!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jul 29 2007, 09:58 AM~8418116
> *59 is looking real good
> *


hey homie how can i get contact with that model for a photoshoot!?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

this one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*switchhitter*

mad propz to you cuzo I seen you today one I was passing in front of miami dade you had your front lockd up....I dont know how many niggasz realy do ride there shit ass a daily but I see you a real rider cuz every time I see you your driveing your ride on the street's.....anywayz keep doing your thing pimp


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

vert regal for sale, more info at 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353688


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKAS! REAL BIG STYLE
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=14526409


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 30 2007, 05:31 PM~8429967
> *vert regal for sale, more info at
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353688
> *


dam 6k thats cheap why are u selling it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 30 2007, 05:36 PM~8430007
> *LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKAS! REAL BIG STYLE
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=14526409
> *


nice peal


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 30 2007, 04:53 PM~8428437
> *:uh: they re reverse!!
> *


thanks genius sorry i offended your ride :uh:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 30 2007, 06:08 PM~8429771
> *switchhitter
> 
> mad propz to you cuzo I seen you today one I was passing in front of miami dade you had your front  lockd  up....I dont know how many niggasz realy do ride there shit ass a daily but I see you a real rider cuz every time I see you your driveing your ride on the street's.....anywayz keep doing your thing pimp
> *


X2 DATS MY DAWG...TRUE RYDER


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

keep these coming.... :biggrin: 
check this chick out... shes bangin
Hot chick...



> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jul 30 2007, 08:05 PM~8429741
> *this one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 31 2007, 12:55 AM~8433522
> *thanks genius  sorry i offended your ride  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locotoys_@Jul 31 2007, 05:51 AM~8434504
> *keep these coming.... :biggrin:
> check this chick out... shes bangin
> Hot chick...
> *



TIGHT WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 30 2007, 11:55 PM~8433522
> *thanks genius  sorry i offended your ride  :uh:
> *


I worked hard on it!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 30 2007, 11:55 PM~8433522
> *thanks genius  sorry i offended your ride  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:0 uffin: :no: :buttkick:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 31 2007, 09:32 AM~8434953
> *I worked hard on it!!
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some pictures from the I'M SO HOOD video shoot


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Pics from "Im In The Hood" By Brisco...Double O is at the "Im So Hood" by Dj Khaled....LoL

At The Opa Locka Triangle...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Birdman


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

The Godfather & a Kandy Pineapple 73 on 26's DUBS


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Elegance 74 Vert RUNNING NASTY BTW & a Maserati on GFGS at the Trap


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Running 71 vert On Staggered...& 75 Vert on Staggered....Plus Johns Flying Spur on Staggered....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham*, lylorly


wut they do fool ... :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2007, 05:13 PM~8438793
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, 93brougham, lylorly
> wut they do fool ...  :wave:
> *


chillin ***** here.........in the *struggle*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 31 2007, 05:20 PM~8438861
> *chillin ***** here.........in the struggle
> *


lol... fuck it! thats *life *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2007, 05:23 PM~8438892
> *lol... fuck it! thats life
> *


yea for real lol cant wait till i get certified


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam i see theres allways alot of video shoot and picture shoots... let me know when the next one is.... im down to go. ..and take the 59 out there


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham,*DRòN*

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jul 31 2007, 03:36 PM~8439004
> *Dam i see theres allways alot of video shoot and picture shoots... let me know when the next one is.... im down to go. ..and take the 59 out there
> *


i already took care of that for you how does thursday sound :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DOUBLE-O, 96' lincoln, Lowridergame305, *low low mamii,* Road Warrior 

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

if linsay was on this is what he would say


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wut up miami got a 15.4 flip down for sale aint have no brand name but it brand new and im asking 250 only hit me


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

anybody wanna trade 13s for 14z?

pm me


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 31 2007, 05:24 PM~8440120
> *i already took care of that for you how does thursday sound  :cheesy:
> *


good the Pitbull Video shoot....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 30 2007, 05:08 PM~8429771
> *switchhitter
> 
> mad propz to you cuzo I seen you today one I was passing in front of miami dade you had your front  lockd  up....I dont know how many niggasz realy do ride there shit ass a daily but I see you a real rider cuz every time I see you your driveing your ride on the street's.....anywayz keep doing your thing pimp
> *


Thanks cuhz... you know that's just me....daily..clicking.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham,* SILVERLAC305*

:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

SOME PICS I GOT FROM MY ROLLIN ****** UP IN 941 AND NAPLES CHAPTER...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS IS A LIL SUMTHIN MY BOY RAY PAINTED...PINK PEARL ON A JET SKIT WIT A MOTOR...SO B ON DA LOOK OUT...



































































CHANTI CUSTOMS...HOLLA @ MY BOY RAY 786-232-1984


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ps2 for sale. chek the signature.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 31 2007, 09:25 PM~8441663
> *Thanks cuhz... you know that's just me....daily..clicking.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 1 2007, 12:08 AM~8442555
> *THIS IS A LIL SUMTHIN MY BOY RAY PAINTED...PINK PEARL ON A JET SKIT WIT A MOTOR...SO B ON DA LOOK OUT...
> 
> 
> ...


damn ***** lookin good over there need me a jet ski :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

sup yall..this is for the next 2 days only

sellin this 99 towncar presidential , as is, with 155k... Runs PERFECT. Leaks NOTHING. ICE COLD a/c... Air suspension work. Will include 14"s with tires and all adapters etc.

5 thousand. as is.. with the 14s









needs, radio..and, uh...well, hmm, it needs a radio and uh, well shit, i guess that's all shee needs.

I start addin radios etc, fixin up with new whitewalls in a few days and it wont be avail at this price to yall, car is super clean. Interested parties PM me for pics of all angles.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 31 2007, 11:08 PM~8442555
> *THIS IS A LIL SUMTHIN MY BOY RAY PAINTED...PINK PEARL ON A JET SKIT WIT A MOTOR...SO B ON DA LOOK OUT...
> 
> 
> ...


tight work


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 1 2007, 12:36 AM~8443321
> *damn ***** lookin good over there need me a jet ski  :biggrin:
> *




shit ***** i want 1 2... THX FOR DA LUV HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 1 2007, 08:27 AM~8444643
> *tight work
> *




BACK DAT UP CUZ....IMMA TAKE PICS 2DAY WHILE ITS OUTSIDE BAKIN... :biggrin: SO U CAN SEE DA PEARL FLIP BETTER...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, Juiced82MarkVI, scan

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 1 2007, 07:42 AM~8444179
> *sup yall..this is for the next 2 days only
> 
> sellin this 99 towncar presidential , as is, with 155k... Runs PERFECT. Leaks NOTHING. ICE COLD a/c... Air suspension work. Will include 14"s with tires and all adapters etc.
> ...


good luck on the sale bro since i have such BAD luck with both of mine :angry: cheap ass florida people want everything for free


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 1 2007, 08:42 AM~8444749
> *good luck on the sale bro since i have such BAD luck with both of mine  :angry: cheap ass florida people want everything for free
> *



LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 1 2007, 07:42 AM~8444749
> *good luck on the sale bro since i have such BAD luck with both of mine  :angry: cheap ass florida people want everything for free
> *


dam tell me about it took me forever to sell my fleet and i ended up selling it all stock


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

good price for the car tho!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and in a few days i'm putting new 16" whitewalls, detailing and claying it, detailing hte interior, taking off the tint, putting in a radio and i bet i'll get 6-7k for it on ebay. 

it runs perfect and leaks NOTHING (ford leaks nothing? hard to believe but true)


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ROSS CHECK YOUR PM :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 1 2007, 10:32 AM~8445096
> *good price for the car tho!
> *


yea no doubt


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8445315
> *ROSS CHECK YOUR PM :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

























uhhh ohhhh


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 1 2007, 08:31 AM~8444670
> *BACK DAT UP CUZ....IMMA TAKE PICS 2DAY WHILE ITS OUTSIDE BAKIN... :biggrin: SO U CAN SEE DA PEARL FLIP BETTER...
> *


iight cuz


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Aight yall...jus cuz i love u nigs

I got FIVE BRAND NEW 13" vogues, str8 outta the vogue warehouse in fort laud (got friends ova there). They not rotted, they filthy, but brand new never been mounted. I'll sell all 5 to one of yall boys for 450


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and PS im bout to put michelin whitewalls on the 99, take off the tint and some other stuff, so then it'll be goin on ebay.

right now it's still 5 grand including the 14s..dont slack folks


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 1 2007, 01:56 AM~8442929
> *ps2 for sale. chek the signature.
> *


 :0


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

got a clean g body 4 sale miami area..... west dade to be exeact.
$2500 obo!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311342


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

450, brand new set of 5 vogues... 175/80/13
cleaned one up..brand new


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wutz up miami?????????? good come out last for da hangout...tight work....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Since my car aint ready yet ill post a picture of this for my layitlow anglers.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 2 2007, 08:21 AM~8453978
> *Since my car aint ready yet ill post a picture of this for my layitlow anglers.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Butterfly Peacock Bass!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 2 2007, 04:44 AM~8453752
> *wutz up miami?????????? good come out last for da hangout...tight work....
> *


last night got really good over there lots of people showed up...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 2 2007, 09:33 AM~8455103
> *last night got really good over there lots of people showed up...
> *


did the lowes employes call the cops again or was it straight this time


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

WUZ MIAMI, HEY IM SELLING A JET SKI YAMAHA 03 GP 800R. $6,000.00 O.B.O
P.M FOR MORE INFOR. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 2 2007, 10:26 AM~8454228
> *Nice Butterfly Peacock Bass!
> 
> 
> ...



thank you sir...hopefully ill get some phins and hoos this weekend so i can eat good i managed to finish 20 snapper in one week between family and me


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 2 2007, 01:42 AM~8453085
> *450, brand new set of 5 vogues... 175/80/13
> cleaned one up..brand new
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE LAWN CHAIR AND THE LIL TABLE...?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 2 2007, 10:58 AM~8455827
> *did the lowes employes call the cops again or was it straight this time
> *


yea the cops eventually came dont know who called...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 2 2007, 12:49 PM~8456842
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE LAWN CHAIR AND THE LIL TABLE...?
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: .......................j/k, you know you ma *****..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

come on guys someone buy my regal :biggrin: will throw in the setup


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale cut reinforced everything sliding rag ,rack made for 10 batt 3 pump i only got 6 batt and the 2 pumps, just need interior and driver headlight askin 1700


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

The Males


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 2 2007, 01:53 PM~8456897
> *yea the cops eventually came dont know who called...
> *



dawg da only reason we get kicked out it's cuz these people don't get dat da loud ass speaker playin gets attention... and they play da same fuckin song over n over... but shit otha then that bull shit it was tight work...

only we layitlow ****** know wuts up n wut time it is we all frienfly ass fuck but they b sum dumb ass dickheads dat b showin up...i ain't even gonna mention names or cars ya'll know who da fuck it is...









the 101 crew... lol









now da 1001 crew lol de pinga... in side joke...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

this is shit i dunno ya'll put yo .02cent cuz dat shit lookin wierd ass fuck...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 2 2007, 05:04 PM~8458058
> *dawg da only reason we get kicked out it's cuz these people don't get dat da loud ass speaker playin gets attention... and they play da same fuckin song over n over... but shit otha then that bull shit it was tight work...
> 
> only we layitlow ****** know wuts up n wut time it is we all frienfly ass fuck but they b sum dumb ass dickheads dat b showin up...i ain't even gonna mention names or cars ya'll know who da fuck it is...
> ...


 :0 :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 2 2007, 05:05 PM~8458068
> *this is shit i dunno ya'll put yo .02cent cuz dat shit lookin wierd ass fuck...
> 
> 
> ...


new car with a old front clip off some old?? looks pretty weird to me i dunno :around:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 2 2007, 06:53 PM~8459221
> *new car with a old front clip off some old?? looks pretty weird to me i dunno :around:
> *



I SEEN DAT SHIT IN FLAGLER AND BY LEJUENE AND I WAS LIK WTF IS DAT LOL...DE PINGA...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

I GOT A BOY IN THE SUM SHIT WIT IMMAGRATION N I'M HELPIN TRYIN 2 SELL HIS HONDA CIVIC 2 HELP HIM OUT WIT A $$$ HE NEEDS....IT HAS A B19 MOTOR W/E THE FUCK DAT IS U HONDA RACERS MUST KNOW WUT IT IS.... IS PRETTY FAST N IT'S IN GREAT CONDITION...MESSAGE ME IF INTERESTED... GREAT FOR A DAILY DRIVER...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

let me know 2 15inche kicker cvr speackers for sale,only were used for 1 month,also have 1 10mtx and a kicker amp to go wit it....let me know...


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 2 2007, 03:04 PM~8458058
> *dawg da only reason we get kicked out it's cuz these people don't get dat da loud ass speaker playin gets attention... and they play da same fuckin song over n over... but shit otha then that bull shit it was tight work...
> 
> only we layitlow ****** know wuts up n wut time it is we all frienfly ass fuck but they b sum dumb ass dickheads dat b showin up...i ain't even gonna mention names or cars ya'll know who da fuck it is...
> ...


this is the fucking truth 1 or 2 people always fuck it up for everyone else!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

THERE TITO I FIXED IT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 3 2007, 08:27 AM~8463040
> *THERE TITO I FIXED IT
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, DOUBLE-O

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 3 2007, 08:05 AM~8463224
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, DOUBLE-O
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU SAW ME !!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *93brougham*, Luxury Roller, Boulevard305

saturday  :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Aug 3 2007, 10:13 AM~8463251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 sho cuhz uffin:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Let me see; hot day+Towers+ice cream parlor in Towers=cool Friday hangout with the family!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 3 2007, 08:13 AM~8463251
> *DAMN YOU SAW ME !!!  :cheesy:
> *


IS YOU TRY'IN TO HIDE *****


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

come to the orlando spot tonight thats blowing up fast..



no cops.. secure location...100% no cops


Colonial Plaza Market Center 
circuit city
2728 East Colonial Drive
Orlando, FL 32803

no cops 
no alcohol
family & kids welcome

the better the weather the better the turnout..

come out have funn...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

UPDATED PICS OF DA CIVIC FOR SALE....


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

New to the Mia, so where's the cruise spots at? I already heard of hia on Wednsday's, looking for some more! One!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

SUMTIMES DA LOWES IN HIALEAH GET DEED UP ON SATURDAYS , I DUNNO ABOUT 2NITE

WHOSE GOIN?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Aug 4 2007, 09:49 AM~8470014
> *New to the Mia, so where's the cruise spots at? I already heard of hia on Wednsday's, looking for some more!  One!
> *


YEA LIKE BEAR SAID...SATURDAY NIGHT LOWES,,,FRIDAY NIGHT TOWERS, AND WEDNESDAYS HIA...DONT KNOW ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE...OOOH AND EVERY 3RD SAT OF THE MONTH SUMTTHIN BOUT A HANGOUT AT REDS


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Hey can I get that address to Lowes in Hialea, such as cross streets?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Aug 4 2007, 12:52 PM~8471000
> *Hey can I get that address to Lowes in Hialea, such as cross streets?
> *


da lowes is in west 16ave & 37 st

hialeah if u didnt know has 2 different addresses to every street which is the regular NW miami & within hialeah its east & west

which way are u comming from homie so i could show u the quickest way here


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this one is for the haters. if they aint talking about you than you just aint doing it rite


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

was that tho one from uce??sicc ride


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2007, 01:49 PM~8471228
> *this one is for the haters. if they aint talking about you than you just aint doing it rite
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2007, 01:49 PM~8471228
> *this one is for the haters. if they aint talking about you than you just aint doing it rite
> 
> 
> ...


thats the 1 from uce?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 4 2007, 03:16 PM~8471607
> *thats the 1 from uce?
> *


not anymore :0 :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2007, 03:22 PM~8471627
> *not anymore  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

I'm coming south from Ft Lauderdale. down I95




> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 4 2007, 01:06 PM~8471068
> *da lowes is in west 16ave & 37 st
> 
> hialeah if u didnt know has 2 different addresses to every street which is the regular NW miami & within hialeah its east & west
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2007, 04:22 PM~8471627
> *not anymore  :0  :cheesy:
> *



tight work *****...dat bitch is lookin hard ass fuck... :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Aug 4 2007, 04:45 PM~8471720
> *I'm coming south from Ft Lauderdale. down I95
> *




then take i-95 to the 826 palmetto and get off on 49st or nw103 which is da same shit and then go till u see 16th ave and u turn right n just keep goin till u c lowes on the right hand side u can't miss it dawg... i think people get there more or less lik 10pm or 11


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2007, 03:49 PM~8471228
> *this one is for the haters. if they aint talking about you than you just aint doing it rite
> 
> 
> ...



dayum double O that shits look niceee as fuck .. props homie


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Thanks chief!






> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 4 2007, 04:03 PM~8471798
> *then take i-95 to the 826 palmetto and get off on 49st or nw103 which is da same shit and then go till u see 16th ave and u turn right n just keep goin till u c lowes on the right hand side u can't miss it dawg... i think people get there more or less lik 10pm or 11
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 4 2007, 06:03 PM~8471798
> *then take i-95 to the 826 palmetto and get off on 49st or nw103 which is da same shit and then go till u see 16th ave and u turn right n just keep goin till u c lowes on the right hand side u can't miss it dawg... i think people get there more or less lik 10pm or 11
> *



who needs mapquest when u got *****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 4 2007, 05:26 PM~8471948
> *who needs mapquest when u got *****
> *



shit ***** i charge by da minute fool lol...


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

64 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

That 64 is super clean Double O


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *DOUBLE-O*



:0 


damn cuz where u been at aint seen u around the hangout :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *Luxury Roller*, DOUBLE-O


r0llazz 


::gives u a breathalizer test::


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 5 2007, 12:08 AM~8474068
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, Luxury Roller, DOUBLE-O
> r0llazz
> ...


lolz im tsr8 nihgga lolz


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 5 2007, 01:09 AM~8474075
> *lolz im tsr8 nihgga lolz
> *


yea OK!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

*</span>*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 5 2007, 02:23 AM~8474517
> *</span>
> 
> 
> ...


damn aint no one buy it yet? wow im surprised that shits nice az fuck


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ thanks, nah no one yet to many bullshiters


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

For my donk ryders out there, got some toys on the block for sale.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*tonyo524*

did you check out the hangout


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking good LARGE it looks like my drive way back in 99  

let me get that 72 caprice :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2007, 09:01 AM~8475125
> *looking good LARGE it looks like my drive way back in 99
> 
> let me get that 72 caprice  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 5 2007, 09:58 AM~8475218
> *:biggrin:
> *


i want the one with the 4 tires :biggrin:


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Aug 2 2007, 03:59 PM~8458007
> *for sale cut reinforced  everything sliding rag ,rack made for 10 batt 3 pump i only got 6 batt and the 2 pumps, just need interior and driver headlight askin 1700
> 
> 
> ...


anyone i need to sell it i got no room for it moving


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 5 2007, 02:33 AM~8474577
> *^ thanks, nah no one yet to many bullshiters
> *


tell me about it i get those too wanting shit for free and never coming threw on swinging by the crib to even look lol fukin phone rappers :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 93brougham, *96' lincoln*, HIACHIKKO24,* Luxury Roller*



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 5 2007, 01:12 PM~8476185
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 93brougham, 96' lincoln, HIACHIKKO24, Luxury Roller
> :wave: :wave:
> *



wut they do cuh!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 5 2007, 12:12 PM~8476185
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 93brougham, 96' lincoln, HIACHIKKO24, Luxury Roller
> :wave: :wave:
> *


here in recovery from las nite :barf:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 5 2007, 01:18 PM~8476223
> *here in recovery from las nite  :barf:
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8470951
> *YEA LIKE BEAR SAID...SATURDAY NIGHT LOWES,,,FRIDAY NIGHT TOWERS, AND WEDNESDAYS HIA...DONT KNOW ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE...OOOH AND EVERY 3RD SAT OF THE MONTH SUMTTHIN BOUT A HANGOUT AT REDS
> *



on fridays theres a hangout at the publix in hialeah gardens right off of miami gardens drive by the wendys & mcdonalds when i pass by there been big rimss and sum low lows in the area


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 5 2007, 01:14 PM~8476201
> *wut they do cuh!
> *



chillin bruh at the crib


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 5 2007, 01:26 PM~8476274
> *on fridays theres a hangout at the publix in hialeah gardens right off of miami gardens drive by the wendys & mcdonalds  when i pass by there been big rimss and sum low lows in the area
> *



its hialeah/hialeah gardens drive n 138th


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 5 2007, 01:18 PM~8476223
> *here in recovery from las nite  :barf:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ TOP DOLLAR FOR JUNK CARS IN MIAMI, BROWARD. I BUY CARS MONDAY - SUNDAY. 786-285-7009 DANNY


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

yo how much 4 da donk


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

FOR SALE 1989 FORD RANGER


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

also for sale
.


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2007, 02:20 PM~8476857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DOUBLE-O U COULDN'T WAIT U HAD 2 TAKE SLUTTY PIXS OF HER ALREADY HUH :roflmao: ...TIGHT WORK ***** :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Aug 5 2007, 07:32 PM~8478728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LUCK ON DA SALE DAWG...DAT BITCH IS LOOKIN FRESH ASS FUCK...

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:22 PM~8383162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 $5,000 tv,hid,22s,100k miles very clean.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2007, 02:20 PM~8476857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice J3 Cub back in that hanger is it for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2007, 03:49 PM~8471228
> *this one is for the haters. if they aint talking about you than you just aint doing it rite
> 
> 
> ...


looking good oscar, glad you decided to scoop that up!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Luxury Roller, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, juicedcaddy

WUZ GOOD NIGG :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam every selling there cars now :biggrin:


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
got a clean g body 4 sale miami area..... west dade to be exact.
$2500 obo!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311342 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *SwitchHitter*

gladd u made it home. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 5 2007, 08:23 PM~8479514
> *looking good oscar, glad you decided to scoop that up!
> *


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

The Males


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam alot of cars for sale in miami.... no one has a car trailer for sale ? ? ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I got the door weathing strip for an El Camino, Monte carlos... Brand New in the Box Hit me up with offers 
Also got a Drivers Side Fleetwood Head light, Tail lights with bezels, and the plastic on top of the front bumper all up for offers hit me up..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 2 2007, 12:26 AM~8452617
> *cleaned one up..brand new  175/80/13  set of 5, take em for 450
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

yo, my boy OD and died on friday night..i been warnin him for months that he's too silly wit the mixin pills and shit......kinda a wake up call, although i never got like him...but yall be careful..and say a prayer for his family... i whipped this up on photoshop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

r.i.p.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

R.I.P. SORRY WHAT HAPPEND TO UR BOY HOMIE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

RIP homie. 2 many young ****** passin away for nuthin.......... :nosad:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 6 2007, 07:59 AM~8482774
> *yo, my boy OD and died on friday night..i been warnin him for months that he's too silly wit the mixin pills and shit......kinda a wake up call, although i never got like him...but yall be careful..and say a prayer for his family... i whipped this up on photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry fo ya lost homie hope all is well with his family n schit keep ya head to da sky and ya feet to da ground  RIP fo ya home boy :angel:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 6 2007, 11:17 AM~8483266
> *Sorry fo ya lost homie hope all is well with his family n schit keep ya head to da sky and ya feet to da ground  RIP fo ya home boy :angel:
> *


appreciate it yall, will pass the regards n thoughts on to his family


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry for the lost dog my cousin did two


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

click on my signature below to see a list of things i have for sale....

amps, 13's, speakers, rockers.....


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

got a clean g body 4 sale miami area..... west dade to be exact.
$2500 obo!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311342


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 6 2007, 08:59 AM~8482774
> *yo, my boy OD and died on friday night..i been warnin him for months that he's too silly wit the mixin pills and shit......kinda a wake up call, although i never got like him...but yall be careful..and say a prayer for his family... i whipped this up on photoshop
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: R.I.P.


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

24's floater for sale good condition tires are good 4 stacks


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jul 17 2007, 03:19 PM~8329738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$2000


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 6 2007, 05:39 PM~8487522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
got a clean g body 4 sale miami area..... west dade to be exact.
$2500 obo!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311342 
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 5 2007, 11:38 PM~8481360
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


Thanks *****... coulden't of done it without you.. :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 6 2007, 10:41 PM~8489837
> *Thanks *****... coulden't of done it without you.. :0
> *


:scrutinize::0 :0 :0 :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 6 2007, 10:00 PM~8490094
> *:scrutinize::0  :0  :0  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Alright *****.. don't get jelouse you helped out alot to... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 6 2007, 09:59 AM~8482774
> *yo, my boy OD and died on friday night..i been warnin him for months that he's too silly wit the mixin pills and shit......kinda a wake up call, although i never got like him...but yall be careful..and say a prayer for his family... i whipped this up on photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. FOR U HOMIE MAN....WAKE UP CALL FOR ME TOO!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Aug 7 2007, 12:39 AM~8490525
> *R.I.P. FOR U HOMIE MAN....WAKE UP CALL FOR ME TOO!
> *



word...crazy shit, got himself a lil too fucked up one night, went to sleep and never woke up.

yall think about what that'll do to your family and friends if it happened to you....i jus got to try to take my own advice now too


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

RIP..... :angel:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 7 2007, 07:33 AM~8491565
> *RIP.....  :angel:
> *


u prolly knew justin ...used to chill wit spider, buster, joey bird and all those cats from highlands , and AJ O'Connor (RIP).


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 7 2007, 06:26 AM~8491541
> *word...crazy shit, got himself a lil too fucked up one night, went to sleep and never woke up.
> 
> yall think about what that'll do to your family and friends if it happened to you....i jus got to try to take my own advice now too
> *




X2 yes sir...DRUG FREE IS DA WAY 2 B LOL...DRINK N DON'T DRIVE


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

OL SCHOOL LOLO VIDEO


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8492467
> *X2 yes sir...DRUG FREE IS DA WAY 2 B LOL...DRINK N DON'T DRIVE
> *


Marijuana isnt a drug its a natural herb put on this beautiful planet to be smoked.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 7 2007, 02:48 PM~8494515
> *Marijuana isnt a drug its a natural herb put on this beautiful planet to be smoked.
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Aug 7 2007, 02:15 PM~8494178
> *OL SCHOOL LOLO VIDEO
> *


love that Movie. . . lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2007, 04:27 PM~8495514
> *love that Movie. . . lol
> *


how are the lights coming along


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

still have it 

6k OBO or trade for buble lincoln (no junk please)


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *Luxury Roller*

:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 7 2007, 03:11 PM~8495863
> *still have it
> 
> 6k OBO or trade for buble lincoln (no junk please)
> ...


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, Luxury Roller


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2007, 03:49 PM~8471228
> *this one is for the haters. if they aint talking about you than you just aint doing it rite
> 
> 
> ...


Amen! lol

Man that 64 is fuckn clean!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 7 2007, 04:59 PM~8496874
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, Luxury Roller
> *


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

RIMS FOR SALE!!! 24in DUB PRESIDENTIAL 5x4.5 LUG PATTERN 275/30 KUMHO TIRES $5000 OBO










HERE THEY ARE ON MY CAR:


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2007, 01:02 AM~8481510
> *Wow, I just peeled a huge piece of skin off my foot, and made it into a whistle.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

looking to trade for a daily 2dr g-body 








bored


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2007, 09:07 PM~8498068
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2007, 09:07 PM~8498068
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



are these your feet double O ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2007, 09:04 PM~8499295
> *are these your feet double O ?
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is up with them feet


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2007, 11:04 PM~8499295
> *are these your feet double O ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 7 2007, 07:07 PM~8498068
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you got me dogg!!! i see you're back to your old self :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


that shit is funny rite ***** :cheesy: 
i got you  








[/quote]


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> that shit is funny rite ***** :cheesy:
> i got you


[/quote]


dam dats fuck up lol :biggrin: :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 7 2007, 05:02 PM~8495796
> *how are the lights coming along
> *



Your friend has allot more patients than I do. I killed one of the side marker lights and haven’t tried again yet. I'm not giving up but that shit is no Joke! Now I see why not many people have done this mod.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

none of these prices include shipping

Chrome rockers for Cutlass
good shape, perfect for a street car
need a good polish
no major scratches
$75.00

































Diesel Audio amp.
1600watt 2channel
great amp, chrome is perfect
$125.00

























small kicker amp
225 watt 2channel
good for mids/highs
missing 2 screws for speaker wires
$40.00

























*chrome 13x7 with tires
2 prong knock offs
$300.00

5th wheel in excellent condition
with a cut chrome 13" rim
$350.00

3-chrome 12" subs(blown)
chrome is perfect...good for looks
$15.00 each

sealed 12" sub woofer box (3-12's)
$50.00*

will have pic of those items soon 
pm me with any questions


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2007, 03:14 PM~8476829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice acquisition Double-O! 

:nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> that shit is funny rite ***** :cheesy:
> i got you


[/quote]
:0 hno:


----------



## Banshee Ryder 06 (Oct 17, 2006)

2 pumps for sale 

2 all chrome pumps w/ 1in steel blocks w/# 9 marzocchi pump heads with brand new chrome motors and single dump assembly on each pump pumps have u been used once to lift the back of the truck up 200.00 ea


pair of 8' reds cylinders with deep cups 80.00 pair



if interested pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i call this one a FALLEN ANGEL my very good friend marisol garcia died this weekend on a motorcycle accident a single mom leaving two little girls behind . this is a huge lose for everyone that knew her and specially her two little girls. 

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/florida...x?storyid=88441










may she rest in peace :angel:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THATS WHY I SAY FUCK THEM BIKES...R.I.P :angel:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2007, 01:24 PM~8505113
> *i call this one a FALLEN ANGEL my very good friend marisol garcia died this weekend on a motorcycle accident a single mom leaving two little girls behind . this is a huge lose for everyone that knew her and specially her two little girls.
> 
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/florida...x?storyid=88441
> ...


dam cuz that really sucks R.I.P Marisol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2007, 01:24 PM~8505113
> *i call this one a FALLEN ANGEL my very good friend marisol garcia died this weekend on a motorcycle accident a single mom leaving two little girls behind . this is a huge lose for everyone that knew her and specially her two little girls.
> 
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/florida...x?storyid=88441
> ...


damn sorry to hear that oscar....R.I.P.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2007, 11:22 AM~8503986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn !!........ Now this picture tops it off Oscar.... LOOKING HARD AS FUK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

98 OR 99 LINCOLN TOWNCAR CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE FOR SALE AND MOTOR PARTS FOR 1500.00


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2007, 02:24 PM~8505113
> *i call this one a FALLEN ANGEL my very good friend marisol garcia died this weekend on a motorcycle accident a single mom leaving two little girls behind . this is a huge lose for everyone that knew her and specially her two little girls.
> 
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/florida...x?storyid=88441
> ...



DAM ***** DAT SHIT IS REALLY FUCK UP CUZ...DE PINGA!!!
:angel:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

THEM LOW LYFE BOYZ OUT THERE PUTTIN LATE NIGHT WORKS INTO THAT GREEN 64. STAY POSTED FOR THE WORK BEING DONE ON IT. PICTURES LATER ON TONIGHT...... KEEP POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

JUST FINISHED HER UP TONIGHT COMMIN OUT HARD FO YALL LOWRIDERS


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 8 2007, 09:12 PM~8508920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to see that the impala landed on good hands ,thats what the car needed 
nice work moe :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 8 2007, 11:12 PM~8508920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That motherfucker is tight!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 8 2007, 09:12 PM~8508920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MOE FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR US


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8+Aug 8 2007, 10:54 PM~8508023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the minute had sweeps just past midnight the fairy tale ends and the truth is revealed.....

Get ready..... Fuck what ya heard and believe what you see!

Great job moe, you truly are a man of talent!, Can't wait till we work on mine! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 12:40 AM~8509114
> *THANKS MOE FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR US
> *


Enjoy it my ***** :thumbsup: I'll take care of the rest for ya!

Like you said alot of late nighters!, for the rest of the year! 

The shops open to ya when ever you need it.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Anyone looking for colorbars hit me up my first batch is here and ready to go!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 9 2007, 01:24 AM~8509904
> *Anyone looking for colorbars hit me up my first batch is here and ready to go!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

some more shots..........
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1061.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1062.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1082.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1080.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1079.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1077.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1076.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1073.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1071.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1066.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1065.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1059.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb41/gmc-2003/IMG_1057.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

Damn Primo, you'll ****** got down. I see mo got off the chain last night. Shit looks tight, holla at you'll ****** later. :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*Moe so this is why you put my Impala on hold ....j/k ****** that shit came out bad ass fuck...when you told me you were gonna pattern the roof a 64 i didnt think it was gonna be that one??? that shit just set that car off*


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 8 2007, 09:12 PM~8508920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that came out tight as fuck...mad props!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice work moe i knew you were talented but you got me like this this morning  . mad props


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 06:42 AM~8510969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MORNING AT THE SHOP HAD TO WASH AM UP OH THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING MANY CHANGES ON MY MINE FOR IT SO WATCH OUT FOR THE NEW LOOK MIAMI. :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 8 2007, 11:15 PM~8509857
> *Enjoy it my *****  :thumbsup: I'll take care of the rest for ya!
> 
> Like you said alot of late nighters!, for the rest of the year!
> ...


THANKS HOMIE IMA NEED YOUR HELP ON THIS ONE SINCE YOU THE IMPALA EXPERT NOW WHEN YOU NEED FOR A CADDY I GOT YOU *****.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 06:53 AM~8511014
> *THIS MORNING AT THE SHOP HAD TO WASH AM UP OH THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING MANY CHANGES ON MY MINE FOR IT SO WATCH OUT FOR THE NEW LOOK MIAMI. :biggrin:
> *


MY THIRD DAY WITH IT AND DONE LAYED SOME MONEY DOWN IN IT


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Aug 8 2007, 07:51 PM~8507348
> *98 OR 99 LINCOLN TOWNCAR CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE FOR SALE AND MOTOR PARTS FOR 1500.00
> *


any pics of the parts.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

the impala looks even cleaner, paint looks so fuckin clean props o/ moe


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam the 64 looks even clean that roof looks nice as fuck


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 9 2007, 09:19 AM~8511903
> *Dam the 64 looks even clean that roof looks nice as fuck
> *


thanks cuz oh and is just began


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 11:23 AM~8511926
> *thanks cuz oh and is just began
> *


  mad props on that clean ass roof!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

SHES GETTIN A TAN IN HER NEW BIKINI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2007, 09:32 AM~8511971
> *  mad props on that clean ass roof!
> *


thanks


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 9 2007, 09:33 AM~8511985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM U FAST *****


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 12:35 PM~8512001
> *DAM U FAST *****
> *


pinche d.... get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 9 2007, 09:33 AM~8511985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


supper clean.. looks real nice


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 9 2007, 11:33 AM~8511985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

OH AND FOR ALL THE HOMESTEAD HATERS IN THIS BITCH THE CAR IS AVAILABLE IN MOWRY DR.IN FRONT OF MY PAINT SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 12:42 PM~8512059
> *OH AND FOR ALL THE HOMESTEAD HATERS IN THIS BITCH THE CAR IS AVAILABLE IN MOWRY DR.IN FRONT OF MY PAINT SHOP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 9 2007, 11:33 AM~8511985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THE PATTERNS REALLY SET IT OFF.......


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 9 2007, 09:58 AM~8512144
> *LOVE THE PATTERNS REALLY SET IT OFF.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 9 2007, 10:33 AM~8511985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2007, 01:24 PM~8505113
> *i call this one a FALLEN ANGEL my very good friend marisol garcia died this weekend on a motorcycle accident a single mom leaving two little girls behind . this is a huge lose for everyone that knew her and specially her two little girls.
> 
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/florida...x?storyid=88441
> ...


RIP For Her Homie Waht a Lost to Her family,and you pimp! RIP to her and hope all is well with her family and keep ya head up pimp!!! :angel:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 06:53 AM~8511014
> *THIS MORNING AT THE SHOP HAD TO WASH AM UP OH THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING MANY CHANGES ON MY MINE FOR IT SO WATCH OUT FOR THE NEW LOOK MIAMI. :biggrin:
> *


NICE WORK AND ITS WET! :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 8 2007, 09:12 PM~8508920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK ONCE AGAIN THE WORK IS TIGHT AND CLEAN THATS WHAT A SIX 4 ROOF SHOULD LOOK LIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 11:42 AM~8512059
> *OH AND FOR ALL THE HOMESTEAD HATERS IN THIS BITCH THE CAR IS AVAILABLE IN MOWRY DR.IN FRONT OF MY PAINT SHOP :biggrin:
> *


yall need to cruise that mofo down west palm drive in florida city at night after 11pm, i wanna see that shitin rollin poppin 3's...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

BRINGING 305 TO THE MUTHAFUKIN TOP!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 9 2007, 11:39 AM~8512861
> *yall need to cruise that mofo down west palm drive in florida city at night after 11pm, i wanna see that shitin rollin poppin 3's...
> *


***** you name the spot and best believe ill be there.i leave in florida city so you will see me ryding palm drive all day playa


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

hey whats up every1 gotta sell all the toys, i got a 07 gsxr 600 for sale all black sits in the garage all the time and iam also selling my truck 4 sale, if anyone is interested or knows ne1 who would be please feel free to contact me , i gotta get rid of them quick


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 12:42 PM~8512059
> *OH AND FOR ALL THE HOMESTEAD HATERS IN THIS BITCH THE CAR IS AVAILABLE IN MOWRY DR.IN FRONT OF MY PAINT SHOP :biggrin:
> *



I pass right by there all the time on the way to the shooting range its like a fuckin car show infront of that bitch


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 03:15 PM~8513162
> ****** you name the spot and best believe ill be there.i leave in florida city so you will see me ryding palm drive all day playa
> *


COUNT ME IN!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 12:15 PM~8513162
> ****** you name the spot and best believe ill be there.i leave in florida city so you will see me ryding palm drive all day playa
> *


now yuo know what i ride so show me what you drive so i could hit the 3 since you called it out


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

BY THE WAY CHULO WILL BE OUT THERE SHOOTING SOME PICS LATER SO CLEAN THAT BITCH GOOOD NUCCAAHHH!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 9 2007, 12:18 PM~8513195
> *I pass right by there all the time on the way to the shooting range its like a fuckin car show infront of that bitch
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

my leather so soft my top so soft... oh shit. wrong forum :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 9 2007, 01:26 PM~8513795
> *my leather so soft my top so soft... oh shit. wrong forum :biggrin:
> *


damn ***** what you did take the day off today you been on here since early :cheesy:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

nuccah you know me... im a stunter. at work and still chilln haha.... :biggrin:  :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

where u at chulow  :wave:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe97_@Aug 9 2007, 04:48 PM~8513934
> *where u at chulow   :wave:
> *


at work *****.... chilln wit my dawg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 7 2007, 01:48 PM~8494515
> *Marijuana isnt a drug its a natural herb put on this beautiful planet to be smoked.
> *


agree 110%


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 9 2007, 04:57 PM~8514006
> *agree 110%
> *


x2 wait a minute i dont smoke :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 9 2007, 02:57 PM~8514007
> *x2 wait a minute i dont smoke :biggrin:
> *


talk to freaky he can fix that for you


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 9 2007, 05:14 PM~8514126
> *talk to freaky he can fix that for you
> *


freaky falls asleep... cant hang 99 % of the time we chill... lol ill look for another role mode... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 9 2007, 03:52 PM~8514434
> *freaky falls asleep... cant hang 99 % of the time we chill... lol ill look for another role mode... :biggrin:
> *


quien Shorty mother fucker..lol this is freakeone


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 9 2007, 05:01 PM~8514522
> *quien Shorty mother fucker..lol  this is freakeone
> *


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 9 2007, 06:04 PM~8514565
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT... uffin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 8 2007, 10:12 PM~8508920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MO..... ma nigah holding it down. wat it do. :yessad:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

how much/.?? for the rega?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

6k


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

no b.o?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

JUS FINISHED THIS TONIGHT BUBBLE COMMIN OUT HARD FO YALL COURTESY OF (MO) :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

i want somethin convertable any one know anythiing for sell....?????


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Aug 10 2007, 05:28 AM~8519453
> *i want somethin convertable any one know anythiing for sell....?????
> *



GO TO THE TOP OF THIS PAGE.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2007, 01:59 AM~8501167
> *you got me dogg!!! i see you're back to your old self  :cheesy:
> *


Im back on track


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 9 2007, 11:51 PM~8518555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM MO RELAX ***** U KILLIN THEM FOOL. DE PINGA!!!! MY DAWG IS DOIN BIG THANGS...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2007, 05:51 AM~8519637
> *Im back on track
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: you need to come down here for lowrider 08 so i can show you how MIAMI does it


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Aug 10 2007, 06:28 AM~8519453
> *i want somethin convertable any one know anythiing for sell....?????
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 9 2007, 11:33 PM~8517769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8521077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 10 2007, 02:07 PM~8522261
> *:0  :0
> *



Congrats on the C.C.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2007, 04:22 PM~8471627
> *not anymore  :0  :cheesy:
> *


but it was so dont front :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 10 2007, 09:38 AM~8521077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw 1 just like that in da hangout on wednesday

that shit is tooo hard :0


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 9 2007, 02:15 PM~8513162
> ****** you name the spot and best believe ill be there.i leave in florida city so you will see me ryding palm drive all day playa
> *


i;ve seen the 300 before going up 7 ave from w palm drive, i be riding all night.

anytime after 11pm im in the slick top supervisor florida city police car so when u see me don't get scared and start throwin shit out the window i just wanna see the ride :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 10 2007, 03:00 PM~8523570
> *i;ve seen the 300 before going up 7 ave from w palm drive, i be riding all night.
> 
> anytime after 11pm im in the slick top supervisor florida city police car so when u see me don't get scared and start throwin shit out the window i just wanna see the ride :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY I NEVER RIDE DIRTY.I RIDE STRAP THE LEGAL WAY.ABOUT SCARE :cheesy: AND DONT WORRY WILL SEE EACH OTHER ONE DAY AND ILL HIT THE THREE FOR YOU PLAYA.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 10 2007, 02:31 PM~8522477
> *Congrats on the C.C.
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

PS2 SLIM, 31 games and 4 controls $250.00


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 9 2007, 10:19 PM~8518313
> *no b.o?
> *


sure why not


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Just when you thought the chill factor couldn"t drop anymore.......


























Lowlyfe stunning at its finest! 
Big thanks to Freeze from daedjewels for the frost bite, can"t wait for the other creations to be done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 11 2007, 12:29 AM~8526654
> *Just when you thought the chill factor couldn"t drop anymore.......
> 
> 
> ...


whats the p stand for?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: 

really nice!

*edit never mind.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 11 2007, 02:31 AM~8526658
> *whats the p stand for?
> *


If you dont know, you'll never know....


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

1986 CUTLASS FOR SALEEEE !!!

ORIGINAL ENGINE
ORIGINAL CLEANNN INTERIOR (BURGANDY)
CENTER SHIFT
TRANSMISSION WAS JUST REBUILT
BRAND NEW TIRES
DID A RECENT TUNE-UP
PWR WINDOWS, PWR SEATS
HAS SOME RUST 
NEVER BEEN JUICED... $$900 OR OPEN TO TRADES


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MYBE 2NITE EVERY1 RIDES 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL...LET'S NOT FORGET WHEN UR STUNNIN 2 BCAREFUL ON WHO N WUT UR STUNIN ON...LAST WEDS. THERE WAS A SHOOTOUT BETWEEN 2 CARS WHICH WERE STUNIN ON EACH OTHA AND ALMOST HIT EACH OTHA SO THEY FUCKIN BROUGHT OUT THERE GUNS N STARTED 2 SHOOT EACH OTHA... 2 ME I THINK IT WAS STUPID N POINTSLESS 2 BRING OUT A GUN 4 DAT SHIT...IF U CAN'T STUN DON'T DO IT AND IF U CAN'T HANDLE DA GAME THEN U IS GOIN 2 B MAD ALL DA TIME WHEN ****** @ DA HANGOUT DATS ALL DEY DO....


DATS JUST MY .02 CENT N SHIT WE GO 2 HANGOUTS 2 CHILL N HAVE FUN...MOST OF EVERY1 THERE KNOW EACH OTHA FROM HERE ANYWAYS... SO DALE SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE....


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 11 2007, 09:13 AM~8527831
> *MYBE 2NITE EVERY1 RIDES 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL...LET'S NOT FORGET WHEN UR STUNNIN 2 BCAREFUL ON WHO N WUT UR STUNIN ON...LAST WEDS. THERE WAS A SHOOTOUT BETWEEN 2 CARS WHICH WERE STUNIN ON EACH OTHA AND ALMOST HIT EACH OTHA SO THEY FUCKIN BROUGHT OUT THERE GUNS N STARTED 2 SHOOT EACH OTHA... 2 ME I THINK IT WAS STUPID N POINTSLESS 2 BRING OUT A GUN 4 DAT SHIT...IF U CAN'T STUN DON'T DO IT AND IF U CAN'T HANDLE DA GAME THEN U IS GOIN 2 B MAD ALL DA TIME WHEN ****** @ DA HANGOUT DATS ALL DEY DO....
> DATS JUST MY .02 CENT N SHIT WE GO 2 HANGOUTS 2 CHILL N HAVE FUN...MOST OF EVERY1 THERE KNOW EACH OTHA FROM HERE ANYWAYS... SO DALE SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE....
> *



WTF, people are shooting at each other in a hangout.
Thats fucked up.
The game has changed...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 11 2007, 09:32 AM~8527915
> *WTF, people are shooting at each other in a hangout.
> Thats fucked up.
> The game has changed...
> *



YES SIR IT'S PRETTY FUCKIN STUPID...BUT SHIT U KNOW IN LIFE THERE'S ALOT OF FUKIN DICKHEADS...WHILE MOST OF US R OUT THERE JUST 2 TALK SHIT N HAVE SUMSHIT 2 DO...OTHERS GO 2 FUCK IT ALL UP...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

HERE'S A VIDEO I DID SO YA'LL CAN SEE HOW D' UP IT GETS ON WEDNESDAYS...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpLTemYaDKU


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

y do ppl gotta carry guns at a hangout ppl jus cant fight like men no more anybody can shoot a gun but it takes a real man 2 put his fists up and square up


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 11 2007, 08:13 AM~8527831
> *MYBE 2NITE EVERY1 RIDES 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL...LET'S NOT FORGET WHEN UR STUNNIN 2 BCAREFUL ON WHO N WUT UR STUNIN ON...LAST WEDS. THERE WAS A SHOOTOUT BETWEEN 2 CARS WHICH WERE STUNIN ON EACH OTHA AND ALMOST HIT EACH OTHA SO THEY FUCKIN BROUGHT OUT THERE GUNS N STARTED 2 SHOOT EACH OTHA... 2 ME I THINK IT WAS STUPID N POINTSLESS 2 BRING OUT A GUN 4 DAT SHIT...IF U CAN'T STUN DON'T DO IT AND IF U CAN'T HANDLE DA GAME THEN U IS GOIN 2 B MAD ALL DA TIME WHEN ****** @ DA HANGOUT DATS ALL DEY DO....
> DATS JUST MY .02 CENT N SHIT WE GO 2 HANGOUTS 2 CHILL N HAVE FUN...MOST OF EVERY1 THERE KNOW EACH OTHA FROM HERE ANYWAYS... SO DALE SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE....
> *


damn thats fucked up...were they members of other car clubs or jsut some fools??? if they were part of a club then the presz of that club hsould handle that shut b-4 sum-1 gets hurt or killed. these jits nowadays watch 2 many movies and think they are some ballin gangstas shootin up the world... :uh:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8521077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big block?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 11 2007, 12:33 AM~8526665
> *If you dont know, you'll never know....
> *


Pinky...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 11 2007, 09:13 AM~8527831
> *MYBE 2NITE EVERY1 RIDES 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL...LET'S NOT FORGET WHEN UR STUNNIN 2 BCAREFUL ON WHO N WUT UR STUNIN ON...LAST WEDS. THERE WAS A SHOOTOUT BETWEEN 2 CARS WHICH WERE STUNIN ON EACH OTHA AND ALMOST HIT EACH OTHA SO THEY FUCKIN BROUGHT OUT THERE GUNS N STARTED 2 SHOOT EACH OTHA... 2 ME I THINK IT WAS STUPID N POINTSLESS 2 BRING OUT A GUN 4 DAT SHIT...IF U CAN'T STUN DON'T DO IT AND IF U CAN'T HANDLE DA GAME THEN U IS GOIN 2 B MAD ALL DA TIME WHEN ****** @ DA HANGOUT DATS ALL DEY DO....
> DATS JUST MY .02 CENT N SHIT WE GO 2 HANGOUTS 2 CHILL N HAVE FUN...MOST OF EVERY1 THERE KNOW EACH OTHA FROM HERE ANYWAYS... SO DALE SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE....
> *


 :0 :0 THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU MARRIED TO THE AVE... :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 11 2007, 08:13 AM~8527831
> *MYBE 2NITE EVERY1 RIDES 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL...LET'S NOT FORGET WHEN UR STUNNIN 2 BCAREFUL ON WHO N WUT UR STUNIN ON...LAST WEDS. THERE WAS A SHOOTOUT BETWEEN 2 CARS WHICH WERE STUNIN ON EACH OTHA AND ALMOST HIT EACH OTHA SO THEY FUCKIN BROUGHT OUT THERE GUNS N STARTED 2 SHOOT EACH OTHA... 2 ME I THINK IT WAS STUPID N POINTSLESS 2 BRING OUT A GUN 4 DAT SHIT...IF U CAN'T STUN DON'T DO IT AND IF U CAN'T HANDLE DA GAME THEN U IS GOIN 2 B MAD ALL DA TIME WHEN ****** @ DA HANGOUT DATS ALL DEY DO....
> DATS JUST MY .02 CENT N SHIT WE GO 2 HANGOUTS 2 CHILL N HAVE FUN...MOST OF EVERY1 THERE KNOW EACH OTHA FROM HERE ANYWAYS... SO DALE SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE....
> *


i heard about that shoot out , thats why all those crackers were hauling ass down 49th st on wednesday , man fuck da beefin kuz its only fucking cars man , cars come & go & if a ***** takes it 2 da heart & wanna fuck up sum1 up kuz of it then he shouldnt be ridin around stunnin if he dont wanna get stunned back , man this is str8 bullshit & now it gives da cops a more bigger excuse 2 raid da hangouts , no matter how many times we say it , aint shit gunna change kuz theres always gunna be a ***** thats gunna ruin a hangout by beefin , burning out & blowin train horns , man theres never gunna be a fucking good hangout again here in miami , 1 without problems or cops or ****** ruinin it , w/e man its frustrating going 2 a hangout & only chillin for like 10 minutes kuz da cops come .

my $0.02 , like if it really matterz


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 11 2007, 10:13 AM~8527831
> *MYBE 2NITE EVERY1 RIDES 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL...LET'S NOT FORGET WHEN UR STUNNIN 2 BCAREFUL ON WHO N WUT UR STUNIN ON...LAST WEDS. THERE WAS A SHOOTOUT BETWEEN 2 CARS WHICH WERE STUNIN ON EACH OTHA AND ALMOST HIT EACH OTHA SO THEY FUCKIN BROUGHT OUT THERE GUNS N STARTED 2 SHOOT EACH OTHA... 2 ME I THINK IT WAS STUPID N POINTSLESS 2 BRING OUT A GUN 4 DAT SHIT...IF U CAN'T STUN DON'T DO IT AND IF U CAN'T HANDLE DA GAME THEN U IS GOIN 2 B MAD ALL DA TIME WHEN ****** @ DA HANGOUT DATS ALL DEY DO....
> DATS JUST MY .02 CENT N SHIT WE GO 2 HANGOUTS 2 CHILL N HAVE FUN...MOST OF EVERY1 THERE KNOW EACH OTHA FROM HERE ANYWAYS... SO DALE SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE....
> *



some guy was stunin on me one time in a capala and i was in an impala and wen i started to stun back he pulled out a gun.. && i'm a girl.. ;/


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Aug 11 2007, 01:05 PM~8528995
> *some guy was stunin on me one time in a capala and i was in an impala and wen i started to stun back he pulled out a gun.. && i'm a girl.. ;/
> *


WAS IT THIS *****, IF IT WAS IMMA SERVE HIS ASS FOR YOU!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Aug 11 2007, 12:05 PM~8528995
> *some guy was stunin on me one time in a capala and i was in an impala and wen i started to stun back he pulled out a gun.. && i'm a girl.. ;/
> *



like a hear ppl saying lowridin & cars is a way of life , BULLSHIT

when u got a family , a crib , bills , i think cars get put 2 da side 

its a HOBBY ppl get it thru ur heads!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 11 2007, 02:20 PM~8528738
> *big block?
> *


400 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 11 2007, 02:22 PM~8528749
> *Pinky...
> *


 :biggrin: 

Power Passion Progression


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Aug 11 2007, 03:05 PM~8528995
> *some guy was stunin on me one time in a capala and i was in an impala and wen i started to stun back he pulled out a gun.. && i'm a girl.. ;/
> *


Damm MA, like that!


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2007, 12:12 PM~8529028
> *like a hear ppl saying lowridin & cars is a way of life , BULLSHIT
> 
> when u got a family , a crib , bills , i think cars get put 2 da side
> ...



couldent have siad it better myself! this stunting shyt is getting out of hand.someone is gonna get hurt one day,this shyt is just a hobby ppl,u know something you do in your spare time for fun.....and if the car sence and hangout's are really your life then thats pretty damn sad,your life should be your work,your kids,your fam....not your car


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 11 2007, 01:19 PM~8529067
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Power  Passion  Progression
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2007, 12:12 PM~8529028
> *like a hear ppl saying lowridin & cars is a way of life , BULLSHIT
> 
> when u got a family , a crib , bills , i think cars get put 2 da side
> ...


i havent gone to the hangouts in a minute and mostly to bullshit like that...tired of goin from one spot to another to another...waste of time and gas. i been wnating to go to lowes cuz i heard it was str8 until now. i used to b at the hangouts back in the days with my blue lac and it was pretty much drama free....the cops did come and raid it cuz back then was the fast n furious outbreak so they would fuck shit up. i've always had my kids, wife and crib since i been in the game so u can make it part of your life jsut not the only part of your life. but if shit is gettin like this were two bitch ass ni99az are puliin out guns cuz of stunnin then its not worth goin at all....i got to much to lose to get caught up in a stray bullet over some bitch shit. its to bad miami has gotten like this...this city has always had potential to be he baddest city when it comes to cars due to the diversity. we have em all...lo lo's, high riders, big rimmers, muscle cars but unfortunalty there are to many immature kids out there that dont know how to have a good time without beefin!!!will it change doubt it...thats y the streets are dying...very few real men, very few real riders!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 02:10 PM~8529018
> *WAS IT THIS *****, IF IT WAS IMMA SERVE HIS ASS FOR YOU!
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 11 2007, 02:19 PM~8529067
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Power  Passion  Progression
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2007, 03:12 PM~8529028
> *like a hear ppl saying lowridin & cars is a way of life , BULLSHIT
> 
> when u got a family , a crib , bills , i think cars get put 2 da side
> ...


yo bear thatz some real shit homie


shit I was not there but damn ****** crazy these dayz....damn I got tryd before someone 3 wheel on me I dident sweat it I just startd swervin back on buddy but at the stop light we were just talking -n- shit (he told me If i need'ed hydroz work done to my ride he can help me cuz he doese his owen work) but shit I see some nigggaz take thingz to the head!!!!anywayz yalll nigggas be safe tonight


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 11 2007, 08:13 AM~8527831
> *MYBE 2NITE EVERY1 RIDES 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL...LET'S NOT FORGET WHEN UR STUNNIN 2 BCAREFUL ON WHO N WUT UR STUNIN ON...LAST WEDS. THERE WAS A SHOOTOUT BETWEEN 2 CARS WHICH WERE STUNIN ON EACH OTHA AND ALMOST HIT EACH OTHA SO THEY FUCKIN BROUGHT OUT THERE GUNS N STARTED 2 SHOOT EACH OTHA... 2 ME I THINK IT WAS STUPID N POINTSLESS 2 BRING OUT A GUN 4 DAT SHIT...IF U CAN'T STUN DON'T DO IT AND IF U CAN'T HANDLE DA GAME THEN U IS GOIN 2 B MAD ALL DA TIME WHEN ****** @ DA HANGOUT DATS ALL DEY DO....
> DATS JUST MY .02 CENT N SHIT WE GO 2 HANGOUTS 2 CHILL N HAVE FUN...MOST OF EVERY1 THERE KNOW EACH OTHA FROM HERE ANYWAYS... SO DALE SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE....
> *


I WASNT THERE THAT NIGHT BUT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE ON HERE I BEEN GOIN OUT TO THA HANGOUTZ SINCE FOREVER N THIS SHIT IS GETTIN REAL OLD.I WOULD LIKE TO THINK SHIT IS GOIN CHANGE BUT TRUTH IS THERE WILL ALWAYZ BE PEOPLE WHO IMMATURE N DRAGZ THE REST OF US JUST TRYIN TO SPEND A BORING WENDSDAY NIGHT HANGIN OUT DOWN WITH THEM.THESE DAYZ WHEN PEOPLE CANT HANDLE NOT BEIN KING OF THE STREET ARE QUICK TO PULL OUT A PISTOL INSTEAD OF THROWIN UP THEIR DEUCEZ LIKE MEN OR RETALIATIN THE RIGHT WAY WITH THEIR CARZ.ALL I CAN SAY IS ONE TIME FOR ALL THOSE REAL ****** OUT THERE HOLDIN IT DOWN KEEPIN SHIT PEACEFUL INSTEAD OF CONTRIBUTIN TO THA BULLSHIT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

things are only gunna get worse until 1 day there aint gunna be anymore hangouts. im telling u cops are gunna use this shooting incident as an excuse to stop all types of hangouts its gunna come 2 the point where the only hangouts we're gunna be able 2 go 2 are the old papi hangouts like towers & fuddruckers


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 11 2007, 02:14 PM~8529044
> *400  :biggrin:
> *


is it in miami? floors ok? how much?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2007, 04:42 PM~8529874
> *things are only gunna get worse until 1 day there aint gunna be anymore hangouts. im telling u cops are gunna use this shooting incident as an excuse to stop all types of hangouts its gunna come 2 the point where the only hangouts we're gunna be able 2 go 2 are the old papi hangouts like towers & fuddruckers
> *


it starts with you, the people who want to hang out. Start cracking down on bullshit like this so that hangouts aren't fucked up for everyone. You see someone act like an ass and you know shit is about to pop off, confront em, and make this disappear.

Stop doing burnouts, bassin loud music disturbing businesses, and actin like jackass's in general. 

For example, block parties are a no no where i work, but keep the music down and keep the neighors from calling and i don't give a fuck what yall do, and my peeps aint gonna mess with nobody. Hialeah PD and Miami-Dade PD got better shit to do then break up hangouts, just don't give them a reason to show up.

If you want to race, bring your shit to the NW 27 Ave races on thursdays around 7:30 with blue titles or a pocket full of cash if you want to run or peel out or whatever, im in the blue monte carlo, primer raced out two door box chevy, or red mustang.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 11 2007, 02:50 PM~8529911
> *it starts with you, the people who want to hang out. Start cracking down on bullshit like this so that hangouts aren't fucked up for everyone. You see someone act like an ass and you know shit is about to pop off, confront em, and make this disappear.
> 
> Stop doing burnouts, bassin loud music disturbing businesses, and actin like jackass's in general.
> ...



yea i feel u on stopping them b4 they start but if 1 of these chamaks get outta line with me kuz i tell them 2 chill wit da bullshit, then theres def gunna be sum problems ,im sure u heard about what happend at lowes a few weeks ago that sum dumbass lil kid was grillin & stunnin at an older ***** , da older ***** came & smack the ***** & then it escaladed from there 2 the point where a gun was pulled out, man these kids gotta learn da hard way & i know i aint da hangout hero but im already at the point where i dont even wanna go anymore 2 these hangouts & let these kids get raided & roped.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SOMEBODY EXPLAIN STUNNIN! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 07:25 PM~8530911
> *SOMEBODY EXPLAIN STUNNIN! :0  :0  :0
> *


Actin like a jackass!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *lylorly*
What it do Roller ! :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

is there a hangout 2nite?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHO CAR THIS IS OR WHAT C.C. IT WAS IN 



















R.I.P


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

isnt that the charger from str8 pimpin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 12 2007, 01:16 AM~8532292
> *isnt that the charger from str8 pimpin
> *


I dont know I cam across tham picz on cardomain


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 11 2007, 05:45 PM~8529891
> *is it in miami? floors ok? how much?
> *


That depends if your bring those guns with you! :biggrin: 

Check it out on ebay, you may be entitled to a down south playa discount!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2007, 08:34 PM~8530712
> *it's nice having both worlds isn't it . let's be realistic driving a lowrider every single day gets old really fast ....
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize: :nosad: :loco: 

Wow were gonna have to change your name to Double Standards :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham,* low low mamii* :uh: , * japSW20* :wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2007, 11:40 AM~8528864
> *i heard about that shoot out , thats why all those crackers were hauling ass down 49th st on wednesday , man fuck da beefin kuz its only fucking cars man , cars come & go & if a ***** takes it 2 da heart & wanna fuck up sum1 up kuz of it then he shouldnt be ridin around stunnin if he dont wanna get stunned back , man this is str8 bullshit & now it gives da cops a more bigger excuse 2 raid da hangouts , no matter how many times we say it , aint shit gunna change kuz theres always gunna be a ***** thats gunna ruin a hangout by beefin , burning out & blowin train horns , man theres never gunna be a fucking good hangout again here in miami , 1 without problems or cops or ****** ruinin it , w/e man its frustrating going 2 a hangout & only chillin for like 10 minutes kuz da cops come .
> 
> my $0.02 , like if it really matterz
> *


the only way to solve this is to just give up on lowriding. shit is going down hill, and im talking about lowriding and big rims, people dont know how to act..


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 12 2007, 02:30 AM~8533006
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, low low mamii :uh: ,  japSW20 :wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 12 2007, 12:34 AM~8533033
> *the only way to solve this is to just give up on lowriding. shit is going down hill, and im talking about lowriding and big rims, people dont know how to act..
> *


i aint gunna give up on lowriding kuz a few individuals dont know how in public im not building my car 2 go & stunt & try any1 , im building my car for myself & every1 who knows me when it comes down 2 cars know that i never talk shit about any1 or talk about comming out for any1 or trying any1 , i probably will stop going 2 hangouts just 2 avoid da beef & the run around . but i aint gunna give up on lowrider for nobody who cant act in public , why should i stop doing sumthing i luv because of sum dumbass kids causing problems. , now i understand why alotta old skool ****** never take their cars 2 these hangouts , kuz of the youngbucks who fuck it up .


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 12 2007, 01:14 AM~8533258
> *i aint gunna give up on lowriding kuz a few individuals dont know how in public im not building my car 2 go & stunt & try any1 , im building my car for myself & every1 who knows me when it comes down 2 cars know that i never talk shit about any1 or talk about comming out for any1 or trying any1 , i probably will stop going 2 hangouts just 2 avoid da beef & the run around . but i aint gunna give up on lowrider for nobody who cant act in public , why should i stop doing sumthing i luv because of sum dumbass kids causing problems. , now i understand why alotta old skool ****** never take their cars 2 these hangouts , kuz of the youngbucks who fuck it up .
> *


x2


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 12 2007, 12:34 AM~8533033
> *the only way to solve this is to just give up on lowriding. shit is going down hill, and im talking about lowriding and big rims, people dont know how to act..
> *


thye dont know how to act but for some its not hat easy just to say give it up...especially cuz of other people...fuck it if i just got to drive my car back n forth to work to to the damn grocery store then thats what ill do...but i wont stop it all together!!!

and grillin people...that shit is so funny...grills now are a fashion statement...piece of jewelry..even seen preepy ****** with iced out grills...funny thing is that people think u become insta-thug when u get sum. NEWSFLASH-grills dont hold no more credibility in the streets...go back 10yrs ago when grill up ****** were real hood ****** then thats different but now every lil paul wall and nelly wanna -b got a set :uh:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I GUESS MIAMI IS BECOMING LIKE LA AND EVERYOTHER CRAZY ASS PLACE IN THIS WORLD... AND THEY DONT STOP RIDING CUZ OF SHIT GOING DOWN... SO WHATEVER, IM STILL RIDING NO MATTER WHAT..... FUCK IT...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 12 2007, 04:14 AM~8533258
> *i aint gunna give up on lowriding kuz a few individuals dont know how in public im not building my car 2 go & stunt & try any1 , im building my car for myself & every1 who knows me when it comes down 2 cars know that i never talk shit about any1 or talk about comming out for any1 or trying any1 , i probably will stop going 2 hangouts just 2 avoid da beef & the run around . but i aint gunna give up on lowrider for nobody who cant act in public , why should i stop doing sumthing i luv because of sum dumbass kids causing problems. , now i understand why alotta old skool ****** never take their cars 2 these hangouts , kuz of the youngbucks who fuck it up .
> *


x2


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 12 2007, 05:50 AM~8533546
> *thye dont know how to act but for some its not hat easy just to say give it up...especially cuz of other people...fuck it if i just got to drive my car back n forth to work to to the damn grocery store then thats what ill do...but i wont stop it all together!!!
> 
> and grillin people...that shit is so funny...grills now are a fashion statement...piece of jewelry..even seen preepy ****** with iced out grills...funny thing is that people think u become insta-thug when u get sum. NEWSFLASH-grills dont hold no more credibility in the streets...go back 10yrs ago when grill up ****** were real hood ****** then thats different but now every lil paul wall and nelly wanna -b got a set  :uh:
> *




DATS TRUE ASS FUCK *****... AND YEA WE CAN GO UP 2 DA ****** DAT B ACTIN A FOOLS N TELL THEM 2 RELAX AND CHILL BUT SHIT THEN THEY TAKE IN THE WRONG WAY SENSE THEY SO FUCKIN IMMATURE AND CONTINUE DOIN IT ANYWAYS... LIK DAT RED F-150 DAT B SHOWIN UP PLAYIN DA SAME FUCKIN SONG LOUD ASS WIT HIS OUTSIDE SPEACKERS N SHIT...GOD DAM DA SHIT IS ANNOYIN ASS FUCK... BUT SHIT U TELL THEM SUMTHIN THEN THEY GONNA WANT 2 COME WIT THEY LIL CREW N START SUM SHIT FOR NOTHING...


I'M STR8 ASS FUCK AND EVERY1 ON THIS BITCH KNOWS I'M A CHILLIN ASS *****. I CAN GIVE 3 FUCK WHO'S COMIN AFTER ME AND MOST OF YA ****** HAVE SEEN A POCKET ASS CROWN JUST CUZ HE GOT 24'S STUNIN ON ME...I CAN GIVE 3 FUCKS CUZ IN DA END I GOT THEM TROPHYS IN DA CRIB WHILE ALL HE GOT IS STREET FAME WIT HIS BOYS... BUT W/E DA POINT IS THE NEW LIL CAR CLUBS THAT R OUT THINK IT'S A GANG OTHER THEN A FUCKIN CAR CLUB AND ALL A CAR CLUB DOES IS BRING IT 2 DA SHOW....DA SHOW SAYS IT ALL... ND SHIT WE ALL STILL GOT MAD LUV FOR OTHA AND GIVE OUR RESPECT CUZ WE REAL ****** KNOW HOW HARD IT IS 2 BUILD A CAR FROM THE BOTTOM UP....


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 12 2007, 06:23 AM~8533621
> *DATS TRUE ASS FUCK *****... AND YEA WE CAN GO UP 2 DA ****** DAT B ACTIN A FOOLS N TELL THEM 2 RELAX AND CHILL BUT SHIT THEN THEY TAKE IN THE WRONG WAY SENSE THEY SO FUCKIN IMMATURE AND CONTINUE DOIN IT ANYWAYS... LIK DAT RED F-150 DAT B SHOWIN UP PLAYIN DA SAME FUCKIN SONG LOUD ASS WIT HIS OUTSIDE SPEACKERS N SHIT...GOD DAM DA SHIT IS ANNOYIN ASS FUCK... BUT SHIT U TELL THEM SUMTHIN THEN THEY GONNA WANT 2 COME WIT THEY LIL CREW N START SUM SHIT FOR NOTHING...
> I'M STR8 ASS FUCK AND EVERY1 ON THIS BITCH KNOWS I'M A CHILLIN ASS *****. I CAN GIVE 3 FUCK WHO'S COMIN AFTER ME AND MOST OF YA ****** HAVE SEEN A POCKET ASS CROWN JUST CUZ HE GOT 24'S STUNIN ON ME...I CAN GIVE 3 FUCKS CUZ IN DA END I GOT THEM TROPHYS IN DA CRIB WHILE ALL HE GOT IS STREET FAME WIT HIS BOYS... BUT W/E DA POINT IS THE NEW LIL CAR CLUBS THAT R OUT THINK IT'S A GANG OTHER THEN A FUCKIN CAR CLUB AND ALL A CAR CLUB DOES IS BRING IT 2 DA SHOW....DA SHOW SAYS IT ALL... ND SHIT WE ALL STILL GOT MAD LUV FOR OTHA AND GIVE OUR RESPECT CUZ WE REAL ****** KNOW HOW HARD IT IS 2 BUILD A CAR FROM THE BOTTOM UP....
> *


x1000000000000000000000


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2007, 10:25 PM~8531973
> *DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHO CAR THIS IS OR WHAT C.C. IT WAS IN
> 
> 
> ...



dam dat charger got fucked up...GOD DAM!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, blvd ace miami,* Luxury Roller*, low low mamii

what up pimp


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 12 2007, 12:16 AM~8532292
> *isnt that the charger from str8 pimpin
> *


i think it was thats the one rick painted....


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Aug 12 2007, 12:11 PM~8534474
> *i think it was thats the one rick painted....
> *


i'll buy the 3 rims off of him.....


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 11 2007, 10:16 PM~8532292
> *isnt that the charger from str8 pimpin
> *


YUP N DAMN THAT SUCKER IS TWISTED ASS FUCK.


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Aug 12 2007, 10:12 AM~8534478
> *i'll buy the 3 rims off of him.....
> *


 :uh: SOMEHOW I THINK THAT REAR RIM ISNT JUST THE LUGZ SNAPPED OFF BUT THE ACTUALLY RIM BENT BEYOND REPAIR.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

anyone got a set of stock SBC cast manifolds, starting a new lil project and need a stock set


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 12 2007, 01:24 AM~8532625
> *That depends if your bring those guns with you!  :biggrin:
> 
> Check it out on ebay, you may be entitled to a down south playa discount!
> *


I only bring them out "if the situation calls for it", other than that they hybernate.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 12 2007, 06:23 AM~8533621
> *DATS TRUE ASS FUCK *****... AND YEA WE CAN GO UP 2 DA ****** DAT B ACTIN A FOOLS N TELL THEM 2 RELAX AND CHILL BUT SHIT THEN THEY TAKE IN THE WRONG WAY SENSE THEY SO FUCKIN IMMATURE AND CONTINUE DOIN IT ANYWAYS... LIK DAT RED F-150 DAT B SHOWIN UP PLAYIN DA SAME FUCKIN SONG LOUD ASS WIT HIS OUTSIDE SPEACKERS N SHIT...GOD DAM DA SHIT IS ANNOYIN ASS FUCK... BUT SHIT U TELL THEM SUMTHIN THEN THEY GONNA WANT 2 COME WIT THEY LIL CREW N START SUM SHIT FOR NOTHING...
> I'M STR8 ASS FUCK AND EVERY1 ON THIS BITCH KNOWS I'M A CHILLIN ASS *****. I CAN GIVE 3 FUCK WHO'S COMIN AFTER ME AND MOST OF YA ****** HAVE SEEN A POCKET ASS CROWN JUST CUZ HE GOT 24'S STUNIN ON ME...I CAN GIVE 3 FUCKS CUZ IN DA END I GOT THEM TROPHYS IN DA CRIB WHILE ALL HE GOT IS STREET FAME WIT HIS BOYS... BUT W/E DA POINT IS THE NEW LIL CAR CLUBS THAT R OUT THINK IT'S A GANG OTHER THEN A FUCKIN CAR CLUB AND ALL A CAR CLUB DOES IS BRING IT 2 DA SHOW....DA SHOW SAYS IT ALL... ND SHIT WE ALL STILL GOT MAD LUV FOR OTHA AND GIVE OUR RESPECT CUZ WE REAL ****** KNOW HOW HARD IT IS 2 BUILD A CAR FROM THE BOTTOM UP....
> *


too many kids with their guaperia (<--is that how its spelled)

man funny thing is that its not only kids kuz sumtimes old fucks who have 2 prove themselves that they are as cool as the kids come & do da same stupid shit the kids are doing.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, blvd ace miami, Luxury Roller, low low mamii, 59IMPALAon24s, 93brougham, DOUBLE-O, GuCcIcRoWnViC, brownstylez8, 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter, COUP DE BEAR





:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 12 2007, 11:06 AM~8534767
> *anyone got a set of stock SBC cast manifolds, starting a new lil project and need a stock set
> *


I JUST THREW A SET A AWAY NOT SO LONG AGO.JUST WHEN WE THOUGHT THE JAPSTER WAZ RETIRED.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam havent been on here for a couple day now.. and couldnt pass by the hangout out on Wed. cuz i was busy. but that shit is wrong as fuck ppl bringing guns out for some one stunnig on them...... Theres allways one person that fucks up a hangout


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Aug 12 2007, 11:41 AM~8534932
> *I JUST THREW A SET A AWAY NOT SO LONG AGO.JUST WHEN WE THOUGHT THE JAPSTER WAZ RETIRED.
> *


lol i did give up on lowriding, fuck that too much drama. I through away a set too but now i need a stock set for a lil sometin im building (not a lowrider)


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: for those who know what this is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

also looking for a TPI setup


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 12 2007, 11:54 AM~8534990
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: for those who know what this is  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BOOSTEDDDDDDD MY SMALL BLOCK IS HEADIN THA SAME WAY WITH TIME.IF YOU NEED SOME T3 SNAILS FOR THOSE HEADERS HOLLER AT ME I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET SOME FOR A TRADE OR CASH.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 12 2007, 11:39 AM~8534916
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, blvd ace miami, Luxury Roller, low low mamii, 59IMPALAon24s, 93brougham, DOUBLE-O, GuCcIcRoWnViC, brownstylez8, 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter, COUP DE BEAR
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DAMN.. :wow: ..... thats a lay it low first... all of us on here at the same time..


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 12 2007, 08:23 AM~8533621
> *DATS TRUE ASS FUCK *****... AND YEA WE CAN GO UP 2 DA ****** DAT B ACTIN A FOOLS N TELL THEM 2 RELAX AND CHILL BUT SHIT THEN THEY TAKE IN THE WRONG WAY SENSE THEY SO FUCKIN IMMATURE AND CONTINUE DOIN IT ANYWAYS... LIK DAT RED F-150 DAT B SHOWIN UP PLAYIN DA SAME FUCKIN SONG LOUD ASS WIT HIS OUTSIDE SPEACKERS N SHIT...GOD DAM DA SHIT IS ANNOYIN ASS FUCK... BUT SHIT U TELL THEM SUMTHIN THEN THEY GONNA WANT 2 COME WIT THEY LIL CREW N START SUM SHIT FOR NOTHING...
> I'M STR8 ASS FUCK AND EVERY1 ON THIS BITCH KNOWS I'M A CHILLIN ASS *****. I CAN GIVE 3 FUCK WHO'S COMIN AFTER ME AND MOST OF YA ****** HAVE SEEN A POCKET ASS CROWN JUST CUZ HE GOT 24'S STUNIN ON ME...I CAN GIVE 3 FUCKS CUZ IN DA END I GOT THEM TROPHYS IN DA CRIB WHILE ALL HE GOT IS STREET FAME WIT HIS BOYS... BUT W/E DA POINT IS THE NEW LIL CAR CLUBS THAT R OUT THINK IT'S A GANG OTHER THEN A FUCKIN CAR CLUB AND ALL A CAR CLUB DOES IS BRING IT 2 DA SHOW....DA SHOW SAYS IT ALL... ND SHIT WE ALL STILL GOT MAD LUV FOR OTHA AND GIVE OUR RESPECT CUZ WE REAL ****** KNOW HOW HARD IT IS 2 BUILD A CAR FROM THE BOTTOM UP....
> *


Couldnt have said it better *****! Take it to da show


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *COUP DE BEAR*,Aug 12 2007, 02:39 PM~8534916]
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, blvd ace miami, Luxury Roller, low low mamii, 59IMPALAon24s, 93brougham, DOUBLE-O, GuCcIcRoWnViC, brownstylez8, 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter, COUP DE BEAR
> ...


what u bear


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

14x7 for sale....PM me if intrested..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham-100k miles tan perfect int, 350-5.7 engine,a/c,heated seats,flipout tv with dvdplayer, two 10 inch headrest tv's,h.i.d lights,new tires,brougham edition,everything works on this car,one of a kind $4,ooo...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 12 2007, 01:57 PM~8535006
> *also looking for a TPI setup
> *


turbo tpi 400  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 12 2007, 05:41 PM~8536715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 12 2007, 07:28 PM~8537626
> *turbo tpi 400   :biggrin:
> *


would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, DOUBLE-O :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

dam i hope that ***** in tha charger is ok thats a hard hit n damn shame wut a loss dawg n i think its the charger from str8 pimpin


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

heres wut the hangout looks like in smileyss

 :guns: :machinegun: :burn: 

and then u look like this when u see it happen


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *SILVERLAC305*

:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 12 2007, 02:18 PM~8534817
> *I only bring them out "if the situation calls for it", other than that they hybernate.
> *


Cool i thought i was gonna have to give the car up for free! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2007, 09:00 PM~8536859
> *1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham-100k miles tan perfect int, 350-5.7 engine,a/c,heated seats,flipout tv with dvdplayer, two 10 inch headrest tv's,h.i.d lights,new tires,brougham edition,everything works on this car,one of a kind $4,ooo...
> 
> 
> ...



Man thats str8 im sure it wont last long.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ UP ALL MY MIAMI ******???


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 12 2007, 11:07 PM~8538619
> *would be nice  :biggrin:
> *


it would be mean as fuck, and would take some combination to make it happen...hmm...

low compressioned turbo 400 with 23 degree heads and a lopey big nasty cam, and turbo...wanna sell those manifold? i got a 400 in the back yard


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I just got on here for this first time in like 4 days and i hear about this shooting..all of yall have commented on how that fucks up the game and im sure everyone has covered every cornerstone in that aspect.

But how bout ****** like me and others on here that got there legit concealed weapons permit and know how to act when the RIGHT SITUATION ARISES not some stupid shit like this. I love Florida's gun laws they are not strict at all because in the past we have been known how to act with our weapons but now with this shit and other situations across the state like this, it gives the politicians more reason to make the laws stricter and possibly ban concealed weapons license's.

****** dont know how to act and just pull out for no reason and a concealed weapons license is not a license to kill which they think it is.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 13 2007, 09:55 AM~8541750
> *I just got on here for this first time in like 4 days and i hear about this shooting..all of yall have commented on how that fucks up the game and im sure everyone has covered every cornerstone in that aspect.
> 
> But how bout ****** like me and others on here that got there legit concealed weapons permit and know how to act when the RIGHT SITUATION ARISES not some stupid shit like this.  I love Florida's gun laws they are not strict at all because in the past we have been known how to act with our weapons but now with this shit and other situations across the state like this, it gives the politics more reason to make the laws stricter and possibly ban concealed weapons license's.
> ...


if people with legal guns are pullin out straps over stuntin then sum-1 need to take their shit away....i take my shit everywhre i go and not cuz i think sum-1 is gonna stunt on me but just over all self defense.i wasnt there at the hangout when this shit happened but whoever pulled out the strap first is the bitch ass ni99a...the other guy is now in a self defense situation so he has every right to pull out...assuming he is legal.

now in florida u can defend urself by any menas , including deadly force the second u feel your life or families life is in danger. before the person had to try and leave the situation or flee if possible...so if all ur shit is legal and sum-1 pulls out on u then u can do whatever u have to do. ..so yeah florida gun laws and self defense laws are pretty light


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8541878
> *if people with legal guns are pullin out straps over stuntin then sum-1 need to take their shit away....i take my shit everywhre i go and not cuz i think sum-1 is gonna stunt on me but just over all self defense.i wasnt there at the hangout when this shit happened but whoever pulled out the strap first is the bitch ass ni99a...the other guy is now in a self defense situation so he has every right to pull out...assuming he is legal.
> 
> now in florida u can defend urself by any menas , including deadly force the second u feel your life or families life is in danger. before the person had to try and leave the situation or flee if possible...so if all ur shit is legal and sum-1 pulls out on u then u can do whatever u have to do. ..so yeah florida gun laws and self defense laws are pretty light
> *



oye i cant make it down there today call me up 2 see if today or sometime this week you can come up here to give her the second shot i talked to the vet it doesnt have to be exactly the 13th so sometime this week bring her over 2 my crib


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 13 2007, 10:30 AM~8542044
> *oye i cant make it down there today call me up 2 see if today or sometime this week you can come up here to give her the second shot i talked to the vet it doesnt have to be exactly the 13th so sometime this week bring her over 2 my crib
> *


ill hit u up and let u know when i can go up that way...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> > VERY WELL SAID HOMIES...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Aug 12 2007, 10:57 AM~8534724
> *uffin:
> *


what happened with that parts list or pics???


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 13 2007, 11:55 AM~8541750
> *I just got on here for this first time in like 4 days and i hear about this shooting..all of yall have commented on how that fucks up the game and im sure everyone has covered every cornerstone in that aspect.
> 
> But how bout ****** like me and others on here that got there legit concealed weapons permit and know how to act when the RIGHT SITUATION ARISES not some stupid shit like this.  I love Florida's gun laws they are not strict at all because in the past we have been known how to act with our weapons but now with this shit and other situations across the state like this, it gives the politicians more reason to make the laws stricter and possibly ban concealed weapons license's.
> ...


where I come from, you don't pull a gun unless you plan to use it. 

The few time's i've pulled mine, i've used them..

pulling a gun because someone is "stuntin" on you is incredibly stupid. Anyone who does that deserves to be shot by a good samaritan.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 13 2007, 12:26 PM~8542916
> *where I come from, you don't pull a gun unless you plan to use it.
> 
> The few time's i've pulled mine, i've used them..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 13 2007, 03:26 PM~8542916
> *where I come from, you don't pull a gun unless you plan to use it.
> 
> The few time's i've pulled mine, i've used them..
> ...



I qualify as a good samaritan...i got dibs on the next idiot


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 13 2007, 03:11 PM~8543242
> *I qualify as a good samaritan...i got dibs on the next idiot
> *


stand in line homie i made the suggestion therefore i get first dibs. Besides, take it from me, if your ever involved in a shooting, you want a hell of a legal team. My legal team even scares prosecutors and the administration at my job :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 13 2007, 04:32 PM~8543418
> *stand in line homie i made the suggestion therefore i get first dibs. Besides, take it from me, if your ever involved in a shooting, you want a hell of a legal team. My legal team even scares prosecutors and the administration at my job :biggrin:
> *



Homie you know i work for attorney's..Union ones at that they get anyone there job back im sure i can whip a team up for that situation lol lol..nah ive never pulled out my gun on anyone nor do i hope it happens...

Besides im sick with dat xd-40 they dont want none!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

my lady pulled out my .40 once on sum-1.....she used to work in overtown and 1 day comin home a big black lady was following her...road rage issue....my lady is small and she was scared so when they had to come to a stop the lady startd to get out and my lady just put the piece on the dash....needless to say the lady turned around and left :biggrin: ssshhhh keep that in here, she would get mad if she knew i was tellin that story :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 13 2007, 03:43 PM~8543488
> *Homie you know i work for attorney's..Union ones at that they get anyone there job back im sure i can whip a team up for that situation lol lol..nah ive never pulled out my gun on anyone nor do i hope it happens...
> 
> Besides im sick with dat xd-40 they dont want none!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea thats right you told me that once. My PBA attorney's don't play, and My personal attorney Glantz from Broward, Michell Panter from Panter, Panter, and San Pedro, and the late Ellis Ruben didn't accept anything other than whatever is in my favor.

We gonna have to go round for round one day :biggrin: 

I recently qualified with the only perfect score on my department, earning the marksman pin, and i'm going for the firearms instruction certification soon.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 13 2007, 05:44 PM~8543911
> *yea thats right you told me that once. My PBA attorney's don't play, and My personal attorney Glantz from Broward, Michell Panter from Panter, Panter, and San Pedro, and the late Ellis Ruben didn't accept anything other than whatever is in my favor.
> 
> We gonna have to go round for round one day :biggrin:
> ...



Im familiar with Glantz and Michell and Brett are good friends of my lawyer as well....homie you told me we had to go round for round at Henry's but we never did...

Last time i was there i outshot 2 Miami Beach cop's...i had some old dude at Trail Glades teach me..guy goes to shooting tournaments and trains marines supposedly


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wut ya'll think of our U.M. TAIL GATIN MACHINE...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DA TRUCK WAS FOR FREE SO DIS IS WUT WE THOUGHT OF DOIN WIT IT LOL...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

VINNY DA DOG WAS NAMED DUALLY LOL SINCE HE WAS BIG MOTHA FUCKER


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

[COMIN 2 DA STREETS NEAR U LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

wheres the dolphins one.... :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Aug 13 2007, 05:24 PM~8544636
> *wheres the dolphins one.... :thumbsup:
> *



LOL SHIT U.M. TICKETS R CHEAPER N MORE FUN 2 GO 2...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 12 2007, 05:41 PM~8536715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 13 2007, 04:27 PM~8544646
> *LOL SHIT U.M. TICKETS R CHEAPER N MORE FUN 2 GO 2...
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 13 2007, 07:03 AM~8540748
> *it would be mean as fuck, and would take some combination to make it happen...hmm...
> 
> low compressioned turbo 400 with 23 degree heads and a lopey big nasty cam, and turbo...wanna sell those manifold? i got a 400 in the back yard
> *


yea i was thinking that, but $$ is tight, im piecing together a turbo kit but the engine management is going to cost a pretty penny, cause i dont wanna go blow through setup. for now just basic NA bolt ons and some nitrous in the regal since no one wants to buy it :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Aug 13 2007, 04:31 PM~8544679
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hommie !


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1986 pearl white monte carlos for sale with 22 spinners and a 355 small block motor $5,000 flat no less. pm me if interested


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

DA LAC IS BACK IN BUSINESS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2007, 11:25 PM~8531973
> *DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHO CAR THIS IS OR WHAT C.C. IT WAS IN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my rims need to get rid of them ASAP trying to get some other rims. They are 24in DUB Presidential Spinners with 275/30 skinny Kumho tire. The lug pattern is 5x4.5 which will fit Ford Explorer, Chrysler 300, Dodge Magnum, Dodge Charger, Lincoln Towncar, Grand Marquis Crown Victorias, BMW745. Asking $4800 obo. These rims are 4months old and i barely drive my car.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up to all yall boyz


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

Suuup DADE/BROWARD RIDAS....I'm gonna have to check out the hang outs....need to network with some of yall cuz wanna bring out my Vert. Linc. soon...hopefully that shit gonna hit the streets all done up soon....pretty much all stock right now....Yall gonna know its me when you see me rollin.....its the only 78 convertible linc. rolling around here...plus its a bright yellow that you can see a mile away...lol....anyways laterz! Oh yeah and save the drama for the telenovelas cabrones...I aslo stopped hanging out back in texas and now here in miami cuz of punk ass wanksters that have to bring their beef around clean family fun....lowriding is a way of life...not death!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 13 2007, 07:18 PM~8544613
> *VINNY DA DOG WAS NAMED DUALLY LOL SINCE HE WAS BIG MOTHA FUCKER
> *



so you motherfuckers name a truck after me huh and i get no royalties or nothing


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUP DE BEAR, *low low mamii*


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

BEAR, THATS BIZ'S CAR?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 14 2007, 02:34 PM~8551350
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: COUP DE BEAR, low low mamii
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 14 2007, 12:02 PM~8551595
> *BEAR, THATS BIZ'S CAR?
> *


yea


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 14 2007, 12:04 PM~8551610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 13 2007, 04:23 PM~8544628
> *[COMIN 2 DA STREETS NEAR U LOL
> *


yo i saw you today riding down brickell in the Vic.... Looks clean but 22 less lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 14 2007, 02:30 PM~8552269
> *yo i saw you today riding down brickell in the Vic.... Looks clean but 22 less lol
> *


LOL YEA I WORK IN BRIKELL DAWG WIT ALL DEM RICH ASSES LOL BUT YUP DON'T WORRY NO MORE 22'S CAR GOIN DA KANDY SHOP REAL REAL SOON...SHOES R GONNA @ DA CHA CHA CHA CHEA STORE LOL IF U GET DA POINT :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Aug 14 2007, 11:58 AM~8550750
> *Suuup DADE/BROWARD RIDAS....I'm gonna have to check out the hang outs....need to network with some of yall cuz wanna bring out my Vert. Linc. soon...hopefully that shit gonna hit the streets all done up soon....pretty much all stock right now....Yall gonna know its me when you see me rollin.....its the only 78 convertible linc. rolling around here...plus its a bright yellow that you can see a mile away...lol....anyways laterz!  Oh yeah and save the drama for the telenovelas cabrones...I aslo stopped hanging out back in texas and now here in miami cuz of punk ass wanksters that have to bring their beef around clean family fun....lowriding is a way of life...not death!
> *


x2


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 14 2007, 02:04 PM~8551610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 14 2007, 12:04 PM~8551610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats laz's smiley


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 14 2007, 02:10 PM~8551651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 14 2007, 05:11 PM~8553321
> *thats laz's smiley
> *


 :wow: 


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

I need a new paint job and wheels baaaad...not to mention sounds, radio don't work :angry: Interior is new but not sure what color to paint it....hmmm maybe all black with a black ragtop? Wanna throw some swangas and vogues on it too....what y'all think bout dat?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Aug 14 2007, 05:27 PM~8553457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

put some 14's :biggrin:


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 14 2007, 05:29 PM~8553474
> *:thumsup:
> *


:biggrin: Thanks homie exactly what I was thinking...14's..need a bumber kit too....not sure if I want it lifted w/dros or bags...bags are much cleaner and I dont really want to hit back bumper with this boat! lol


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Aug 14 2007, 06:27 PM~8553457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


black on black pinstriped perfect


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Aug 14 2007, 05:32 PM~8553499
> *:biggrin: Thanks homie  exactly what I was thinking...14's..need a bumber kit too....not sure if I want it lifted w/dros or bags...bags are much cleaner and I dont really want to hit back bumper with this boat! lol
> *


*JUICE*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Aug 14 2007, 04:27 PM~8553457
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAT CADDY IS NICE ASS FUCK... TIGHT WORK...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 14 2007, 05:49 PM~8554567
> *DAT CADDY IS NICE ASS FUCK... TIGHT WORK...
> *


thats a Lincoln 
:twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Aug 14 2007, 06:27 PM~8553457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  fuckin nice


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 14 2007, 04:35 PM~8552305
> *LOL YEA I WORK IN BRIKELL DAWG WIT ALL DEM RICH ASSES LOL BUT YUP DON'T WORRY NO MORE 22'S CAR GOIN DA KANDY SHOP REAL REAL SOON...SHOES R GONNA @ DA CHA CHA CHA CHEA STORE LOL IF U GET DA POINT :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: 

your gonna make your rims grow grass?? 














damn thats BALLIN SON!! lol chopin up the game.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 14 2007, 01:35 PM~8552305
> *LOL YEA I WORK IN BRIKELL DAWG WIT ALL DEM RICH ASSES LOL BUT YUP DON'T WORRY NO MORE 22'S CAR GOIN DA KANDY SHOP REAL REAL SOON...SHOES R GONNA @ DA CHA CHA CHA CHEA STORE LOL IF U GET DA POINT :biggrin:
> *


thats str8 i work on brickell too lol... yea thats str8 nice clean kandy.. u going to stay wit other 22s or bigger or ? ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 14 2007, 08:55 PM~8556424
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> your gonna make your rims grow grass??
> ...


haha sum1 should make wood rims lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 14 2007, 05:49 PM~8554567
> *DAT CADDY IS NICE ASS FUCK... TIGHT WORK...
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: what's up ***** you still going to hit the hang out even after them dudes were shooting at each other :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i talked to alvaro from UCE yesterday he said to let everyone know the hang out is on and popping for this SATURDAY . bring all the lolos out and support the hangout is the only hangout that we actually have permition to be at


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

ttt

had to search for this topic it was waaaaaaay back


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 14 2007, 07:49 PM~8554567
> *DAT CADDY IS NICE ASS FUCK... TIGHT WORK...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:55 PM~8556424
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> your gonna make your rims grow grass??
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 14 2007, 07:45 PM~8555133
> *thats a Lincoln
> :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



SORRY SIR... :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 14 2007, 09:55 PM~8556424
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> your gonna make your rims grow grass??
> ...



OHH U GOTS JOKES??? ESTA BIEN....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2007, 12:58 AM~8558034
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  what's up ***** you still going to hit the hang out even after them dudes were shooting at each other  :dunno:
> *




YEAH ***** SHIT I DON'T GIVE FUCK BOUT DAT...IMMA B THERE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Selling 2 showtime pumps. front pump had a angle drilled and ported marzochi 9 with str8 fittings,y block and 1/2 parker, rear pump is plumbed with 2 dumps, will throw in front #6 hoses, 6" showtime comp cylinders and deep cups. $300 in hialeah


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

will also throw in a HEAVY ASS 8 batt rack for a few bucks more


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2007, 12:14 AM~8558093
> *i talked to alvaro from UCE yesterday he said to let everyone know the hang out is on and popping for this SATURDAY . bring all the lolos out and support the hangout is the only hangout that we actually have permition to be at
> *


yo double - o wheres the hangout at


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

also selling reinforced 8.5 posi rear end, reinforced and molded powerballs, with aluminum rear bakes.MUST BRING ME GOOD CONDITION STOCK REAR END & $200


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 15 2007, 10:35 AM~8560346
> *yo double - o wheres the hangout at
> *


it's the UCE hangout at REDS this is already the third one , it starts around nine


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats to jay from RO on the feature, car looks dam good!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 15 2007, 03:00 PM~8561514
> * Congrats to jay from RO on the feature, car looks dam good!
> *


you rodding it out?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 15 2007, 02:05 PM~8562041
> *you rodding it out?
> *


while the car is here yea, its going to stay for sale, but whenever i get some extra$$$ its going into it, just put new flows on it, next is rear end and QA1 coilovers


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 15 2007, 01:18 PM~8560210
> *OHH U GOTS JOKES??? ESTA BIEN....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 15 2007, 01:00 PM~8561514
> * Congrats to jay from RO on the feature, car looks dam good!
> *



thanx ! maybe now if some1 see's there they'll wanna buy it

4 da record b4 someone else puts it here. im not in r.o. no more.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2007, 03:04 PM~8562395
> *thanx ! maybe now if some1  see's there they'll wanna buy it
> 
> 4 da record b4 someone else puts it here. im not in r.o. no more.
> *


yo props for getting the monte in the Lowrider Mag.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 15 2007, 03:22 PM~8562522
> *yo props for getting the monte in the Lowrider Mag.
> *



thank u


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

NE NONE SHOOTING HANGOUTS TODAY...?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Got theses 22s For Sale $1100 obo Have 5 Pirelli tires The rims and tires only have Less then 1500 miles


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

has nothing 2 do with cars but its a funny ass throw back

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN3KkN6H9WM


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 15 2007, 04:57 PM~8562749
> *Got theses 22s For Sale $1100 obo  Have 5 Pirelli tires The rims and tires only have Less then 1500  miles
> 
> 
> ...



wut lug patterns they got so i can find out who would want them???


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 15 2007, 04:23 PM~8562949
> *wut lug patterns they got so i can find out who would want them???
> *


i think its a g-body lug pattern


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

look at u o


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 15 2007, 04:23 PM~8562949
> *wut lug patterns they got so i can find out who would want them???
> *


There universal 5 lug fit all chevy 5 lug Big or Small and Most 5 lug ford


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 15 2007, 06:19 PM~8563747
> *look at u o
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

So wats new in miami.....


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2007, 06:34 PM~8562584
> *thank u
> *


wut up ***** :biggrin:


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Aug 15 2007, 03:46 PM~8562657
> *NE NONE SHOOTING HANGOUTS TODAY...?
> *


NO SHOOTIN OR DRAMA JUST ALOT OF PIGZ


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Aug 15 2007, 09:39 PM~8565318
> *NO SHOOTIN OR DRAMA JUST ALOT OF PIGZ
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Aug 15 2007, 10:39 PM~8565318
> *NO SHOOTIN OR DRAMA JUST ALOT OF PIGZ
> *


x2 dam ****** dat BULLSHIT SHOOTIN FUCK US UP I GUESS. DE PINGA. still we manage 2 sho up n go 2 r lil caves but nothing de madre...SHIT WE SHOULD ALL HEAD 2 PINCHO MAN AFTER WE GET KICKED OUT FROM EVERYWHERE CUZ THEY WON'T BOTHER US THERE N ON TOP OF WE CAN CHILL N EAT SUM BAD ASS BBQ... :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 16 2007, 05:12 AM~8566804
> *x2 dam ****** dat BULLSHIT SHOOTIN FUCK US UP I GUESS. DE PINGA. still we manage 2 sho up n go 2 r lil caves but nothing de madre...SHIT WE SHOULD ALL HEAD 2 PINCHO MAN AFTER WE GET KICKED OUT FROM EVERYWHERE CUZ THEY WON'T BOTHER US THERE N ON TOP OF WE CAN CHILL N EAT SUM BAD ASS BBQ... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Dam i remeber pincho man that niggga has some crazy ass Churasco Burgers... were is he on wed nites ?


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

What happen to straight pimpin last nite??? Alwayz talkin shit but didn't want to do nothin with the sonic regal . and for that gold donk TAKE IT BACK TO THE LAP. and for that ***** pee wee that maxima ur DADDY FUCK UR MOTOR BUT MAXIMA Candy WET WET. So step ur game up


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Aug 16 2007, 09:38 AM~8567795
> *What happen to straight pimpin last nite??? Alwayz talkin shit but didn't want to do nothin with the sonic regal . and for that  gold donk TALK IT BACK TO THE LAP. and for that ***** pee wee that maxima ur DADDY FUCK UR MOTOR BUT MAXIMA Candy WET WET. So step ur game up
> *




DE PINGA :biggrin: :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 16 2007, 09:23 AM~8567660
> *Dam i remeber pincho man that niggga has some crazy ass Churasco Burgers... were is he on wed nites ?
> *



HE GOES WEDS THRU SAT. AND NOW HES @ 74TH AND 56ST... U CAN'T MISS HIM... THEN AFTER HOTTIES LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 16 2007, 08:12 AM~8566804
> *x2 dam ****** dat BULLSHIT SHOOTIN FUCK US UP I GUESS. DE PINGA. still we manage 2 sho up n go 2 r lil caves but nothing de madre...SHIT WE SHOULD ALL HEAD 2 PINCHO MAN AFTER WE GET KICKED OUT FROM EVERYWHERE CUZ THEY WON'T BOTHER US THERE N ON TOP OF WE CAN CHILL N EAT SUM BAD ASS BBQ... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


shit ***** sumbody might get shot for a burger over there or a delicious pincho deluxe :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 16 2007, 10:00 AM~8567970
> *shit ***** sumbody might get shot for a burger over there or a delicious pincho deluxe :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT ***** FOR AN OFF DA CHAIN BURGER I THINK SO 2 ***** OR DA NEW YORK STEAK LOL DE PINGA...OR IF NOT LET SUM 1 SKIP ... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 16 2007, 12:26 PM~8568234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT ***** FOR AN OFF DA CHAIN BURGER I THINK SO 2 ***** OR DA NEW YORK STEAK LOL DE PINGA...OR IF NOT LET SUM 1 SKIP ...  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *




them new york steak thangs suck!!!!....worse then tito on a friday night....lol lol jp


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

4 the haters


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 16 2007, 10:57 AM~8568511
> *them new york steak thangs suck!!!!....worse then tito on a friday night....lol lol jp
> *



LOL


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

MISTER ed WHERE YOU AT


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DID SOMEONE SAY STEAK?</span>


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 16 2007, 10:05 AM~8568600
> *4 the haters
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 11 2007, 11:30 PM~8532662
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :nosad:  :loco:
> 
> Wow were gonna have to change your name to Double Standards
> *


I agree im a lowrider for life all day every day.I could cruise a lolo all day long.
Big up's large.Fo sho its a way of life for me! UUSSOO!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 16 2007, 12:57 PM~8568511
> *them new york steak thangs suck!!!!....worse then tito on a friday night....lol lol jp
> *


ur crazy ***** :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

pincho mans number 1 customer


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 16 2007, 01:52 PM~8569504
> *MISTER ed WHERE YOU AT
> *



CALL ME ***** OR YOU LOST THE NUMBER.....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 12 2007, 06:41 PM~8536715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 15 2007, 03:57 PM~8562749
> *Got theses 22s For Sale $1100 obo  Have 5 Pirelli tires The rims and tires only have Less then 1500  miles
> 
> 
> ...


Any one interestead.... Hit me up need to Sell :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 16 2007, 01:35 PM~8570226
> *TTT
> *


thanks brotha...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 16 2007, 01:33 PM~8569881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL DE PINGA!!! LOL TITO GONNA KILL U *****


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

Watzup Miami.. anybody got a 2 pump setup for sale??? hit me up!!


----------



## madeindadehustla (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Aug 16 2007, 08:38 AM~8567795
> *What happen to straight pimpin last nite??? Alwayz talkin shit but didn't want to do nothin with the sonic regal . and for that  gold donk TAKE IT BACK TO THE LAP. and for that ***** pee wee that maxima ur DADDY FUCK UR MOTOR BUT MAXIMA Candy WET WET. So step ur game up
> *


Hold up cuz why was you ridin bitch last night we told u pewee on rims u gotta give him a car, if that ***** got power to put on slicks then a v6 would be no problem cuz easy pewee puts on stocks and we run it you want an easy race and to make a g easy...it don't work like that cuz... u ****** wanna run lip ok u say we talking shit cool... out there people know who we are on top of that none of the people that were there live in an efficiency or with mommy....lol funny *****.


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

SO y u did not line up that gold donk???? O i FORGOT THE 2nd GEAR FUCKED UP..


----------



## Banshee Ryder 06 (Oct 17, 2006)

2 pumps for sale both pumps have 1 inch steel blocks both pumps have # 9 Marzocchi pump heads w/chrome tank and motor the pumps have a single dump assembly on each pump the pumps have been used 2 times to lift the back of my truck up. 225.00 a pump

A pair of 8 inch chrome reds cylinders with deep cups 125.00 

if interested pm me


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

$ DUBS FOR SALE 2,500 OBO W/TIRES 22"


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 16 2007, 10:41 PM~8572405
> *$ DUBS FOR SALE 2,500 OBO W/TIRES 22"
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 16 2007, 02:30 PM~8570193
> *CALL ME ***** OR YOU LOST THE NUMBER.....
> *


i got it on the pm still. Imma hit you up, i took it out of the car for you already . next time im over there ,you can pick them up, they got your name on them dont worry :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 15 2007, 10:21 AM~8560235
> *Selling 2 showtime pumps. front pump had a angle drilled and ported marzochi 9 with str8 fittings,y block and 1/2 parker, rear pump is plumbed with 2 dumps, will throw in front #6 hoses, 6" showtime comp cylinders and deep cups. $300 in hialeah
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 15 2007, 11:11 AM~8560580
> *also selling reinforced 8.5 posi rear end, reinforced and molded powerballs, with aluminum rear bakes.MUST BRING ME GOOD CONDITION STOCK REAR END & $200
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

*</span>*


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Aug 16 2007, 03:18 PM~8569774
> *I agree im a lowrider for life all day every day.I could cruise a lolo all day long.
> Big up's large.Fo sho its a way of life for me! UUSSOO!!
> *


Fo sho...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 16 2007, 10:28 PM~8573687
> *Fo sho...... :thumbsup:
> *


Tell these motherfuckers :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wutz up my miami ******....TGIF...de pinga!!!


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 16 2007, 10:58 PM~8573895
> *Tell these motherfuckers :biggrin:
> *


YO dont forget the uce/reds hangout tommorow night ,its getting better every month more lolos coming from far, hoppers to.Show support for the cause every day i read about people getting kicked out of some parking lot apparently they enjoy that, but some of us dont need to be runn'n around looking for a place to chill.THIS IS THE ULTIMATE HANG OUT!! 9:00pm " Represent your club and bring your club shirts. " :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 06:25 PM~8530911
> *SOMEBODY EXPLAIN STUNNIN! :0  :0  :0
> *




I wanted to ask that same question, but didn't want tol look like a nerd lol


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Aug 17 2007, 07:13 AM~8575479
> *YO dont forget the uce/reds hangout tommorow night ,its getting better every month more lolos coming from far, hoppers to.Show support for the cause every day i read about people getting kicked out of some parking lot apparently they enjoy that, but some of us dont need to be runn'n around looking for a place to chill.THIS IS THE ULTIMATE HANG OUT!! 9:00pm    " Represent your club and bring your club shirts. " :biggrin:
> *



where the hang out be at??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2007, 01:14 AM~8558093
> *i talked to alvaro from UCE yesterday he said to let everyone know the hang out is on and popping for this SATURDAY . bring all the lolos out and support the hangout is the only hangout that we actually have permition to be at
> *


OYE OSCAR AKA DOUBLE-O WANTED ME 2 REMIND U FUCKERS BOUT THE HANGOUT 2MORROW ....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


OHH N DRAMA FREE CUZ DAT HANGOUT DEM HIALEAH LIL CAR CLUBS DON'T KNOW BOUT IT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Aug 17 2007, 07:50 AM~8575649
> *where the hang out be at??
> *


The hangout is at reds/bowtie at 9:00pm sat night."BRING YOUR CARS"!
REP your club.  :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo whats up guys,

selling my truck for sure

check the ebay list out and pass it around

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0155293237&rd=1


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo i've been out the game far too long, my boi (THE zebra)and i are finishing up my shit and then game over lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 17 2007, 11:40 AM~8576703
> *yo i've been out the game far too long, my boi (THE zebra)and i are finishing up my shit and then game over lol
> *



Y U GOTTA CALL HIM DA ZEBRA THO LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao thats wa we call his monte lol


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 17 2007, 01:06 PM~8576897
> *lmao thats wa we call his monte lol
> *


any high performance work done to the 455?

won't it be heavy as fuck for a cut?


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 11 2007, 07:25 PM~8530911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

CAN ANYBODY GUESS WHO THIS IS ? LOL PAY BACK :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 17 2007, 05:36 PM~8578729
> *
> *


 :0 


who that be


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 17 2007, 03:36 PM~8578729
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *96' lincoln*

:wave:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hahahaha nothing 2 do with cars but i know its a throw back for most of yall!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KN3KkN6H9WM


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Aug 17 2007, 07:23 PM~8580303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ight everybody dont forget 2nite at reds ITS GOIN DOWN!!! BRING THE CARS!!! all car clubs welcome represent ur shit. (no imports u know da deal) C ya'll there 2 nite... UUUU KKNNNOOOOWWWWWWWWW!     

Rick
UCE Miami


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 18 2007, 07:17 AM~8582346
> *ight everybody dont forget 2nite at reds ITS GOIN DOWN!!! BRING THE CARS!!!  all car clubs welcome represent ur shit. (no imports u know da deal) C ya'll there 2 nite...  UUUU  KKNNNOOOOWWWWWWWWW!
> 
> Rick
> ...



what about 5.0 stangs or towncars on 24s? =\

I cant wait to get a house so i can build another low


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

no dum fuks at that hangout


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 16 2007, 05:12 AM~8566804
> *x2 dam ****** dat BULLSHIT SHOOTIN FUCK US UP I GUESS. DE PINGA. still we manage 2 sho up n go 2 r lil caves but nothing de madre...SHIT WE SHOULD ALL HEAD 2 PINCHO MAN AFTER WE GET KICKED OUT FROM EVERYWHERE CUZ THEY WON'T BOTHER US THERE N ON TOP OF WE CAN CHILL N EAT SUM BAD ASS BBQ... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


DALE ***** SEE YOU THERE AT PINCHO MAN NEXT WEEK THEN LOL HOPEFULLY THE PIGZ DONT FOLLOW


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 17 2007, 07:30 PM~8580357
> *hahahaha nothing 2 do with cars but i know its a throw back for most of yall!!!!!!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KN3KkN6H9WM
> *


ROFL THAT SHIT IS HILARIOUS!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

was any one at the Uncle Al Peace In The Hood today????


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$$ TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR JUNK CARS IN MIAMI , BROWARD $$
786-285-7009 DANNY


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

redssssss to night.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hopefully its gunna be on & poppin there 2nite


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 17 2007, 04:36 PM~8578729
> *
> *




NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 18 2007, 01:55 PM~8584169
> *was any one at the Uncle Al Peace In The Hood today????
> *


YA'LL ALREADY KNOW MY GHETTO ASS WAS THERE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam sum of them cars be looking clean as fuck....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

You know my Ghetto ass was there 2 LoL


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 18 2007, 07:26 PM~8585529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Aug 18 2007, 10:14 PM~8586023
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


FOOL, YOU KNOW YOU GONNA SHOW ME THE MIA WHEN I COME OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics HIT EM UP , i think i was more worried about living out of there alive than anything else that SHIT WAS FUCKING CRAZY MAN !!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 18 2007, 10:47 PM~8586604
> *nice pics HIT EM UP , i think i was more worried about living out of there alive than anything else that SHIT WAS FUCKING CRAZY MAN !!!!!
> *


LoL Im used to it...Been going for the last 5 Years.....Same with MLK parade and "The Tree" Hangout in the City back in the day...I was trying to Post up where yall were at but I was in the 71....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 10:00 PM~8586327
> *FOOL, YOU KNOW YOU GONNA SHOW ME THE MIA WHEN I COME OUT. :biggrin:
> *


4SHo Dawg...Holla at Me whenever you TouchDown....Daaaalllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

FOR SALE

*Continental Kit/5th Wheel

Excellent condition, opens and closes perfect.

comes with 13" rim already cut

$300.00 o.b.o.

pm if u want pics*


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Aug 19 2007, 08:00 AM~8587712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cuz :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ONE time for everybody that showed up last night to the hangout TWO times for my homie carlos (25th street ryders) for driving the 59 all the way from broward


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Good turnout last night, alot of nice cars with juice..............we should all meet Fridays at Tower Shops. That Monte looking real good, Double O. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

................THIS WAS THE OLD OLD SCHOOL LOOK.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 19 2007, 09:03 AM~8587898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember you member :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 19 2007, 08:56 AM~8587872
> *Good turnout last night, alot of nice cars with juice..............we should all meet Fridays at Tower Shops. That Monte looking real good, Double O. :biggrin:
> *


thanks dogg , the black one will be out too in the near future  









CHICO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i was gonna sned pic upon request but its becoming a mission..so here they are

needs to be re wrapped...no dents or scratches on the chrome. everything is functional. only thing missing is adaptor for rim


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

somebody jump on that....jose......jorge.......?? and its the 13 that even gives me some motivation.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 19 2007, 11:36 AM~8588766
> *somebody jump on that....jose......jorge.......?? and its the 13 that even gives me some motivation.
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 19 2007, 11:51 AM~8588842
> *
> *


i jyxned jesus


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 19 2007, 01:09 PM~8589233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST KNOCKED THIS ONE OUT TODAY WHAT YALL THINK


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 19 2007, 01:11 PM~8589246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER I LAYED THE KANDY IT LOOKED LIKE THIS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 19 2007, 01:18 PM~8589297
> *AFTER I LAYED THE KANDY IT LOOKED LIKE THIS
> *


 :0 :wow: that's SERIOUS D


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 19 2007, 01:42 PM~8589489
> *:0  :wow: that's SERIOUD D
> *


THANKS


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 19 2007, 01:36 PM~8588766
> *somebody jump on that....jose......jorge.......?? and its the 13 that even gives me some motivation.
> *



what you talkin about ?? where have u been for the past week ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

SILENCE! :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

YOU GOT MY PM STR8CLOWNIN CADDI


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

I SEE YOU LARGE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 19 2007, 04:16 PM~8589286
> *JUST KNOCKED THIS ONE OUT TODAY WHAT YALL THINK
> *



:uh: For some strange reason i feel like, i seen it before!  

Good job *****, the next level is at hand! See ya back in the low lyfe room


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 19 2007, 07:25 PM~8590331
> *I SEE YOU LARGE
> *


Dammit i had my invisable blanket on! UGGHHH!!!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

LOWLYFE HERE I COME


----------



## DAMIAN78 (Mar 19, 2007)

MY LITTLE BROTHER'S FIRST GRAPHICS THANK'S TO TEACHER MOE :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Them Patterns look.... raw as fuck.. supper clean..


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 19 2007, 06:26 PM~8590989
> *Them Patterns look.... raw as fuck.. supper clean..
> *


THANKS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 19 2007, 11:31 AM~8588727
> *i was gonna sned pic upon request but its becoming a mission..so here they are
> 
> needs to be re wrapped...no dents or scratches on the chrome. everything is functional. only thing missing is adaptor for rim
> ...


THANKS ON THE SELL


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 08:31 PM~8591041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 19 2007, 04:29 PM~8590346
> *:uh: For some strange reason i feel like,  i seen it before!
> 
> Good job *****, the next level is at hand! See ya back in the low lyfe room
> *


COOL


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAMIAN78_@Aug 19 2007, 05:58 PM~8590835
> *MY LITTLE BROTHER'S FIRST GRAPHICS THANK'S TO TEACHER MOE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, now that looks like the roof of an s-10 ...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 19 2007, 09:37 PM~8592727
> *looks good, now that looks like the roof of an s-10 ...
> *


MAZDA


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 20 2007, 12:37 AM~8592727
> *looks good, now that looks like the roof of an s-10 ...
> *


  :uh: There comes a time when must realize we need to stop drinking and smoking!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 19 2007, 06:32 PM~8591049
> *THANKS ON THE SELL
> *


no problem...just saw the graphics u laid down...look sick....gonna be a minute but i just might have to holla at u when im ready to go in2 the booth :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

I just want to give a shout out and thanks to Vinny(Rollinss) for being a cool ass ni99a. he really helped me and my kids out with a lil situation over the weekend. Since most people now a days only have greed in the heart and $$$ in their eyes, it was cool as fuck to see someone do something out of kindness and a good heart. Like i told u at ur crib, if u need anything and i can help u out dont hesitate to call me :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 20 2007, 02:03 AM~8594220
> *  :uh: There comes a time when must realize we need to stop drinking and smoking!
> *


stop smokeing? thats just crazy talk


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 20 2007, 10:20 AM~8594870
> *stop smokeing? thats just crazy talk
> *


LMAO :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 08:31 PM~8591041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: AWWWWWWWWWWWW HELL NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 20 2007, 10:16 AM~8594850
> *I just want to give a shout out and thanks to Vinny(Rollinss) for being a cool ass ni99a. he really helped me and my kids out with a lil situation over the weekend. Since most people now a days only have greed in the heart and $$$ in their eyes, it was cool as fuck to see someone do something out of kindness and a good heart. Like i told u at ur crib, if u need anything and i can help u out dont hesitate to call me :thumbsup:
> *



Anytime homie i know how it feels to be in that situation...hows the pup doing


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 20 2007, 09:26 AM~8594901
> *LMAO  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Large? :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 06:31 PM~8591041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2007, 09:31 PM~8591041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i saw a 98-02 black lincoln on the way to work, from Big C.A,black on black on black spokes. Bitch is bad. props !


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my rims need to get rid of them ASAP trying to get some other rims. They are 24in DUB Presidential Spinners with 275/30 skinny Kumho tire. The lug pattern is 5x4.5 which will fit Ford Explorer, Chrysler 300, Dodge Magnum, Dodge Charger, Lincoln Towncar, Grand Marquis Crown Victorias, BMW745. Asking $4800 obo. These rims are 4months old and i barely drive my car.


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Aug 17 2007, 06:36 PM~8578729
> *
> *


sooooo...... whos the mystery girl??


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone selling any G-bodies or anyother rides post what you got????


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Aug 20 2007, 04:14 PM~8598505
> *sooooo...... whos the mystery girl??
> *


X2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 20 2007, 09:50 PM~8600508
> *X2 lol :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 20 2007, 07:10 AM~8594828
> *no problem...just  saw the graphics u laid down...look sick....gonna be a minute but i just might have to holla at u when im ready to go in2 the booth  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN EVER YOU READY HIT ME UP


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 selling 13's here lemme know!!!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

TO THE MOTHAFUKN TOP


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

SORRY TO DOUBLE POST BUT THAT PINK BITCH UP THERE IS FUNNY LOOKING LIKE A MUTHAFUKA


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 17 2007, 05:25 PM~8578618
> *any high performance work done to the 455?
> 
> won't it be heavy as fuck for a cut?
> *


lol havent been on this for a min., na its actually lighter than the cheby 454 and puts out more torque....
and high performance is a must! lol it will turn ALOT of headz


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2007, 12:17 AM~8603281
> *any1 selling 13's here lemme know!!!
> *


selling a set of OG's with new tires. gotta bring me some stocks though so my car wont sit on bricks :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

those 455's are boat anchors. they need ALOT of work to make it run like a real big block


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Aug 20 2007, 05:22 PM~8599676
> *Anyone selling any G-bodies or anyother rides post what you got????
> *


i still got a regal in my backyard reinforced stress points cut out for juice runs and drives needs some tlc but the car is all there 600 bucks


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Aug 20 2007, 07:22 PM~8599676
> *Anyone selling any G-bodies or anyother rides post what you got????
> *


check the signature


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Aug 20 2007, 05:22 PM~8599676
> *Anyone selling any G-bodies or anyother rides post what you got????
> *


find one and ill get it shipped to you from anywhere in th us. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 21 2007, 08:11 AM~8604666
> *selling a set of OG's with new tires. gotta bring me some stocks though so my car wont sit on bricks  :biggrin:
> *


how much?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my rims need to get rid of them ASAP trying to get some other rims. They are 24in DUB Presidential Spinners with 275/30 skinny Kumho tire. The lug pattern is 5x4.5 which will fit Ford Explorer, Chrysler 300, Dodge Magnum, Dodge Charger, Lincoln Towncar, Grand Marquis Crown Victorias, BMW745. Asking $4800 obo. These rims are 4months old and i barely drive my car.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2007, 10:30 AM~8605670
> *how much?
> *


300


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pioneer DEQ-7600 DSP For Sell 120$ Like new


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 21 2007, 10:12 AM~8604674
> *those 455's are boat anchors. they need ALOT of work to make it run like a real big block
> *


lets see about that  atleast it wont be another g-bod with a 350 :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 21 2007, 01:44 PM~8607664
> *lets see about that   atleast it wont be another g-bod with a 350  :biggrin:
> *


true, but the market for 455 parts are limited. theyre liek the big 500 caddy motors, shit loads of torque but limited parts selection


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

looking for 20 or 22s for an 8 lug chevy... anyone.... still got my 22s $1100 takes them with 5 new tires


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065 $$109.00
DAYS INN 770-507-4440 $$99.00
LA QUINTA 770-506-9991 $$117.00
THESE ARE WITHIN 3 MILES OF THE PARK


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

So wats new in Miami....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Aug 20 2007, 04:14 PM~8598505
> *sooooo...... whos the mystery girl??
> *



*THATS THAT BITCH THEY CALL CHIN CHAN. SHE PART IRISH AND PART FISH. ****** DONT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT DAT!*


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2007, 08:46 PM~8610614
> *THATS THAT BITCH THEY CALL CHIN CHAN. SHE PART IRISH AND PART FISH. ****** DONT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT DAT!
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

dirtyyyyyy why skim whyyyyyy lol :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ps2 slim, 31 games, 4 controlers for sale. PRICE DROP-$200 miami pickup.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2007, 06:46 PM~8610614
> *THATS THAT BITCH THEY CALL CHIN CHAN. SHE PART IRISH AND PART FISH. ****** DONT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT DAT!
> 
> 
> ...




hahahahahaha


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, *COUP DE BEAR*








:biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2007, 07:46 PM~8610614
> *THATS THAT BITCH THEY CALL CHIN CHAN. SHE PART IRISH AND PART FISH. ****** DONT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT DAT!
> 
> 
> ...




DAM ***** DAT BITCH IS DE PINGA!!!! I FEEL SORRY 4 DA ***** DAT WAKE UPS IN DA MOURNIN NEXT 2 DAT SHIT...


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

daaaaaaamn shes fiiiiiine


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

kenwood double din For sell


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uncle al fest


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a couple pics from the video shoot last night 



































[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2007, 08:46 PM~8610614
> *THATS THAT BITCH THEY CALL CHIN CHAN. SHE PART IRISH AND PART FISH. ****** DONT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT DAT!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS FUCKED UP


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

For what video was that Double O


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *STR8CLOWNIN CADDI*

Whats up cuz!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 22 2007, 11:57 AM~8616364
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scarface, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI
> 
> ...


chillin...bored...u do any searchin for those bag parts??? i sent u back the pm with my ###


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

kenwood double din For sell









Pioneer DSP for sell


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1978 monte carlo for sale $1,100 flat no less

305 v8 just got a tune up with spark plugs ,wires & accel coil , brand new starter & alternator , cold ass AC, 64,000 original miles , body is solid with the original maroon paint , never been crashed, interior is tan & brand new with center shifter ,trunk is solid no major rust . great project that runs good . 2nd owner bought from a little old man who was the original owner

pm for more details


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 22 2007, 11:56 AM~8616357
> *For what video was that Double O
> *


it was for AKON AND PLIES that's all i know


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE









22INCH LORENZO LO8 w/ TIRES $2,800









22INCH ZENETTI HEIR w/ TIRES $2,300


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 22 2007, 01:59 PM~8616378
> *chillin...bored...u do any searchin for those bag parts??? i sent u back the pm with my ###
> *


yeah cuz i got ur #! i already bough tthe 4 1/2 valves and the 3/8! i already got the bags now im buy the comp and tanks


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 22 2007, 03:22 PM~8616556
> *1978 monte carlo for sale $1,100 flat no less
> 
> 305 v8 just got a tune up with spark plugs ,wires & accel coil , brand new starter & alternator , cold ass AC, 64,000 original miles , body is solid with the original maroon paint , never been crashed, interior is tan & brand new with center shifter ,trunk is solid no major rust . great project that runs good . 2nd owner bought from a little old man who was the original owner
> ...


P should jump on that. unless its his and hes selling it :angry:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 22 2007, 05:45 PM~8618334
> *P should jump on that. unless its his and hes selling it  :angry:
> *





:angry: :nono: :nono: 

i hope hes not


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2007, 08:46 PM~8610614
> *THATS THAT BITCH THEY CALL CHIN CHAN. SHE PART IRISH AND PART FISH. ****** DONT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT DAT!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

I GOT 2 DAILYS FOR SALE-

2002 FORD TAURUS-CLEAN INSIDE & OUT, A/C, 140K, BLACK WITH GRAY INTERIOR, CD CHANGER $5500


















1993 PONTIAC BONNEVILLE- A/C, NEW TIRES, RUNS GOOD $2300 OBO


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

DO ANY ONE KNOWS IF THAT EURO FRONT GREEN CUTLASS GOT SOLD


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 22 2007, 04:48 PM~8618785
> *I GOT 2 DAILYS FOR SALE-
> 
> 2002 FORD TAURUS-CLEAN INSIDE & OUT, A/C, 140K, BLACK WITH GRAY INTERIOR, CD CHANGER  $5500
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, *Magik007*

:wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 22 2007, 12:22 PM~8616556
> *1978 monte carlo for sale $1,100 flat no less
> 
> 305 v8 just got a tune up with spark plugs ,wires & accel coil , brand new starter & alternator , cold ass AC, 64,000 original miles , body is solid with the original maroon paint , never been crashed, interior is tan & brand new with center shifter ,trunk is solid no major rust . great project that runs good . 2nd owner bought from a little old man who was the original owner
> ...


i sent u a pm..mu cuz is interesed and has $$$ in hand...holla


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 93brougham, ALTIMAS FINEST, *SwitchHitter*, HIACHIKKO24



:uh: 




r0llaaaaaaaa :biggrin: 





ay ***** 20 bux for the lil bench


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 22 2007, 06:18 PM~8619350
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 93brougham, ALTIMAS FINEST, SwitchHitter, HIACHIKKO24
> :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: ..........lol.. you clowning *****.... I can't thats the bench i use, to sleep in when i'am locked out....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 22 2007, 04:48 PM~8618785
> *I GOT 2 DAILYS FOR SALE-
> 
> 2002 FORD TAURUS-CLEAN INSIDE & OUT, A/C, 140K, BLACK WITH GRAY INTERIOR, CD CHANGER  $5500
> ...


BOTH R GOOD ON GAS


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 22 2007, 08:48 PM~8619520
> *:roflmao: ..........lol.. you clowning *****.... I can't thats the bench i use, to sleep in when i'am locked out....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 22 2007, 07:48 PM~8619520
> *:roflmao: ..........lol.. you clowning *****.... I can't thats the bench i use, to sleep in when i'am locked out....
> *



yo ***** DA COPS JUST LUV UR CAR ***** CUZ U GETS STOP ALL DA FUCKIN TIME...WTF!!!! LOL DE PINGA CUZ...DALE LOKO...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

5000 on fully rebuilt motor. 11 second car with the right tires/driver. I Ran a 13.6 @ 103 spinning all the way thru 1st and 2nd my first time EVER drag racing a car.
CAR LEAKS NOTHING. NO SMOKE
Ice COLD A/C
Interior is in very nice condition with no rips/tears and barely any wear
306 stroker
bbk shorty headers/off road h-pipe/flowmasters
e-303 cam, nice camming sound
Small 2.25 inch exhaust, car is deceptively quite when idling, put 3" and you'll hear it cammin down the block
edelbrock aluminum intake/plenum and heads
edelbrock aluminum high flow water pump
electric fan
MSD ignition/blaster coil
forged lightweight rods
TRW pistons
high compression motor, built for 200 shot
blue printed/balanced, all light weight internals, revs to 7500 all day long.
3:73 gears 
built 5 speed tranny with VERY precise shifter 
centerforce clutch, not too heavy on the foot, but got some real bite to it.
245 width tires on 16" ponys.
Sony cd/mp3 player and wires/rockford amp. Just hook up ur sub
Only bad thing is dent on driver quarter. 
$5,000
Ross (954) 638-4400


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 14 2007, 07:29 PM~8554384
> *JUICE
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

SUP MIA.....TTT


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

1996 CAPRICE/IMPALA 15,000.00 OBO 74MILES FULLY CUSTOM LOWROD.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Aug 23 2007, 12:25 PM~8625205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cuz :0 :biggrin: HARD ROCK CASINO this saturday let me know


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 23 2007, 05:00 AM~8622367
> *yo ***** DA COPS JUST LUV UR CAR ***** CUZ U GETS STOP ALL DA FUCKIN TIME...WTF!!!! LOL DE PINGA CUZ...DALE LOKO...
> *


Yeah i know *****, tell me about it..... but fuk it....That's the price we pay, for being young and driving low low's...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 23 2007, 08:35 AM~8622691
> *5000 on fully rebuilt motor. 11 second car with the right tires/driver. I Ran a 13.6 @ 103 spinning all the way thru 1st and 2nd my first time EVER drag racing a car.
> CAR LEAKS NOTHING. NO SMOKE
> Ice COLD A/C
> ...


MAJOR restriction there, I mean MAJOR! 

I had a 93 fully built 5.0 GT, did 9 seconds on pump gas with no spray, full until i put it in the wall


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 23 2007, 12:28 PM~8625233
> *nice cuz :0  :biggrin: HARD ROCK CASINO this saturday let me know
> *


 PASSION THIS WEEK VIP FIVE BOTTLES WE DEW IT BIG AT PASSION.EVERY WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 23 2007, 05:14 PM~8626609
> *MAJOR restriction there, I mean MAJOR!
> 
> I had a 93 fully built 5.0 GT, did 9 seconds on pump gas with no spray, full until i put it in the wall
> *


ya i kno bro..wit the right tires/driver it's a mid 11 second car no problem...with a 150 shot it's a mid 10 car.....hell of a sleeper cuz it looks stock and it idles pretty quiet ...i was nose to nose with a Diablo VT down commercial blvd last week up to about 70


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

somebody buy my stang! I want a caddy. (uncut)


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2007, 06:00 PM~8536859
> *1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham-100k miles tan perfect int, 350-5.7 engine,a/c,heated seats,flipout tv with dvdplayer, two 10 inch headrest tv's,h.i.d lights,new tires,brougham edition,everything works on this car,one of a kind $4,ooo...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2007, 06:00 PM~8536859
> *1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham-100k miles tan perfect int, 350-5.7 engine,a/c,heated seats,flipout tv with dvdplayer, two 10 inch headrest tv's,h.i.d lights,new tires,brougham edition,everything works on this car,one of a kind $4,ooo...
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 22 2007, 11:11 PM~8621638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











+ 








=


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 23 2007, 07:18 PM~8627673
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

$350 like new 



> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Aug 22 2007, 12:17 PM~8616519
> *kenwood double din For sell
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

still got it, letting it go for cheaper!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ohhh god dont let the hangout ruiners see this disgusting shit :angry: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLyMJPlSRW4


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*Im headed to towers 2night to sell the puppies i got left...anyone going???...what time should i go there never really been to towers


ooo and the adress might help??*


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

got a 76 dunk 2 door 7,000 original miles 31 years in the garage one owner got all the papers 12,000


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i dnt know the adress but its off university drive in between nova drive and i595


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

aNYONE KNOW WHO HAS A 454 ENGINE FOR SALE, AT GOOD PRICE?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 24 2007, 09:01 AM~8631396
> *Im headed to towers 2night to sell the puppies i got left...anyone going???...what time should i go there never really been to towers
> ooo and the adress might help??
> *



The car show starts arond 5pm................it's on University drive, north of Griffin road.................It's in the Home Depot parking lot.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ey wussup wit a new hang out on saturdays..... wussup wit the grovvveeeeeee?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 24 2007, 06:00 PM~8635353
> *ey wussup wit a new hang out on saturdays..... wussup wit the grovvveeeeeee?
> *


x2........


----------



## GRAPE (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 24 2007, 06:00 PM~8635353
> *ey wussup wit a new hang out on saturdays..... wussup wit the grovvveeeeeee?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 24 2007, 06:00 PM~8635353
> *ey wussup wit a new hang out on saturdays..... wussup wit the grovvveeeeeee?
> *


Dam rite near my crib :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

NEW OFFER 1400


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 24 2007, 03:02 AM~8630563
> *ohhh god dont let the hangout ruiners see this disgusting shit  :angry:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLyMJPlSRW4
> *


 :uh: WAS HE TRYIN TO FLY???????? :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *DRòN*


:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 24 2007, 11:57 PM~8636284
> *Dam rite near my crib  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Only thing going down in the grove is drunk college bitches....yEAHHHH BOY!!!!!!!....

Shit is not like it used 2 be cops tightened up there with the car BS....its sad cause the streets are actually smooth now and its decent looking where we used to hang out....i miss the days i was underaged and would take coronas in the trunk of the old bubble and drink em on the strip and watch the whips ride through and the line would be all the way to like Mcdonald street of cars...damn i miss those days

For now i just hit it up for the puticas!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 25 2007, 11:57 AM~8638388
> *Only thing going down in the grove is drunk college bitches....yEAHHHH BOY!!!!!!!....
> 
> Shit is not like it used 2 be cops tightened up there with the car BS....its sad cause the streets are actually smooth now and its decent looking where we used to hang out....i miss the days i was underaged and would take coronas in the trunk of the old bubble and drink em on the strip and watch the whips ride through and the line would be all the way to like Mcdonald street of cars...damn i miss those days
> ...


Yeah the grove is dead as fuck now. It used to be the spot back in da dayz


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

nothing going on in here as always i see


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 25 2007, 07:37 AM~8637685
> *:uh: WAS HE TRYIN TO FLY???????? :biggrin:
> *



nah that piece of shit didnt have enough speed


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Panasonic indash for sell!
touch screen
tv/fm/am/dvd/mp3
$450


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 25 2007, 09:57 AM~8638388
> *Only thing going down in the grove is drunk college bitches....yEAHHHH BOY!!!!!!!....
> 
> Shit is not like it used 2 be cops tightened up there with the car BS....its sad cause the streets are actually smooth now and its decent looking where we used to hang out....i miss the days i was underaged and would take coronas in the trunk of the old bubble and drink em on the strip and watch the whips ride through and the line would be all the way to like Mcdonald street of cars...damn i miss those days
> ...


wow aint that the truth


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

we should try 2 find a spot for saturdays

no 1 seems 2 go 2 lowes anymore ;(

i dont think it ever got raided on saturdays


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i say we start the lowes on 72 ave again....that shyt used to get really good on saturday nites....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.....................CANDY PATTERNS ARE NEXT, WHAT U THINK ?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 25 2007, 06:48 PM~8640851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD THATS YOUR IMPALA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 25 2007, 09:48 PM~8640851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn fuckin propz


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 25 2007, 08:48 PM~8640851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


patterns came bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Panasonic indash for sell!
touch screen
tv/fm/am/dvd/mp3
$450


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 25 2007, 07:54 PM~8640875
> *LOOKS GOOD THATS YOUR IMPALA
> *


YEA, thats just the flake, all the candy patterns get done next week.........


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 25 2007, 08:48 PM~8640851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Need to sell Make offer...


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Aug 26 2007, 01:55 PM~8643899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nicee


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE OR TRADE car is juiced w 2 pumps 6 batteries, CALL SAM 954-347-3900 FOR MORE INFO................everything included except speaker box and amps.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Aug 26 2007, 11:55 AM~8643899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam looks good phill allways does a great job on the juice...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 26 2007, 02:44 PM~8644474
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE car is juiced w 2 pumps 6 batteries, CALL SAM 954-347-3900 FOR MORE INFO................everything included except speaker box and amps.
> 
> 
> ...


how much do you want good luck on the sale


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ved6QYUm0-8


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

STILL GOT MY 24S FOR SALE $5000 OBO


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR JUNK CARS IN MIAMI DADE, BROWARD $ FREE - PICKUP
786-285-7009 - DANNY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Aug 26 2007, 12:55 PM~8643899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*WHAT A ***** GOTTA DO TO GET A FADE UP IN DIS MUHFUCKA?*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 26 2007, 04:44 PM~8644474
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE car is juiced w 2 pumps 6 batteries, CALL SAM 954-347-3900 FOR MORE INFO................everything included except speaker box and amps.
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to keep it.... :angry:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8646107
> *He needs to keep it.... :angry:
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

canon photo printer brand new in the box never used and wil through in a digital camera for free...will let it go for $50 & retails for $100 buks .... pm me for more info


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Aug 26 2007, 10:07 PM~8646116
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


8,000 or trade I think. Call him and ask..


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

archos 104 mini music player 4gb stores over 2000 song. 4sale will let go for $50 retails $150....pm me for more info


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Aug 26 2007, 02:55 PM~8643899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any videos of it in action? :biggrin: 

if not den bring it out wednesday we can get a lil video shoot goin like i did for ma boi jose "switch hitter" another car wit the juice by phil. 
"Switch Hitter"


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *SILVERLAC305, 93brougham*, scan


wut they do ! :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

chillin foo wak ass weekend


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 93brougham, *SwitchHitter*, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB, blackonblack64

wut up r0lla


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DRòN, *SwitchHitter*, blackonblack64, *93brougham*, *SILVERLAC305,* SwEaT iT CaR cLuB

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


danny wuzuh wit the art work that u were suppose to send me :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: DRòN, LARGE, 96' lincoln, david, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB, SwitchHitter, blackonblack64, 93brougham, SILVERLAC305


dayum ***** everyone in this bitch even LARGE is here


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 26 2007, 09:13 PM~8646822
> *any videos of it in action?  :biggrin:
> 
> if not den bring it out wednesday we can get a lil video shoot goin like i did for ma boi jose "switch hitter" another car wit the juice by phil.
> ...


Yep !....... Props to my dawg Joe on that video.. Came out good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

YAMAHA BANSHEE $6000 RUNS PERFECT HITS 100+ MPH N IT HAS A FEW CHROME THINGS


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 27 2007, 12:58 AM~8647289
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: DRòN, LARGE, 96' lincoln, david, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB, SwitchHitter, blackonblack64, 93brougham, SILVERLAC305
> dayum ***** everyone in this bitch even LARGE is here
> *


 :uh: I am? Damm my invisble blanket stop working again! :biggrin:


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

4 SALE $600


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

22INCH LORENZO LO8 w/ TIRES $2,800









22INCH ZENETTI HEIR w/ TIRES $2,300


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 27 2007, 12:00 AM~8647312
> *:uh: I am? Damm my invisble blanket stop working again!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Up for sale......
1992 s10 w/ rare 4.3 fuel injected motor, candy oriental blue, airbagged, music, 22" wheels and more...asking 7,000 obo, PM me for more info or details


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 27 2007, 12:11 AM~8647470
> *Up for sale......
> 1992 s10 w/ rare 4.3 fuel injected motor, candy oriental blue, airbagged, music, 22" wheels and more...asking 7,000 obo, PM me for more info or details
> 
> ...


 how much for the slide in the back ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 26 2007, 11:11 PM~8647470
> *Up for sale......
> 1992 s10 w/ rare 4.3 fuel injected motor, candy oriental blue, airbagged, music, 22" wheels and more...asking 7,000 obo, PM me for more info or details
> 
> ...


clean ass s-10


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 27 2007, 01:14 AM~8647497
> *how much for the slide in the back ?
> *


$2.99 and not a penny more! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 27 2007, 12:14 AM~8647497
> *how much for the slide in the back ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Up for sale also for my impala lovers in here 1961 bubble top, could use restoration or make it a daily driver, needs work, and some TLC....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 27 2007, 12:15 AM~8647519
> *$2.99 and not a penny more!  :biggrin:
> *



yes! its a deal !


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 27 2007, 01:28 AM~8647661
> *yes! its a deal !
> *


Dale, done deal!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 26 2007, 11:26 PM~8647641
> *Up for sale also for my impala lovers in here 1961 bubble top, could use restoration or make it a daily driver, needs work, and some TLC....
> 
> 
> ...


how much, whats it need? older restoration?


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 27 2007, 01:26 AM~8647641
> *Up for sale also for my impala lovers in here 1961 bubble top, could use restoration or make it a daily driver, needs work, and some TLC....
> 
> 
> ...


how much??


and whats wrong with it meaning what needs restoring


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUZ UP MY MIAMI ******!!!! WUT IT DO....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> Where you at towers on friday night?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Aug 26 2007, 01:55 PM~8643899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much was the full job?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> OYE DID U SELL DA DOG HOMIE??? AND DID U FIND DA PLACE WIT NO PROBLEM????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> > OYE DID U SELL DA DOG HOMIE??? AND DID U FIND DA PLACE WIT NO PROBLEM????
> 
> 
> 
> sold one and i found it no problem i ended up seeing my uncle on the way there he took his 07 shelby gt 500 and i followed him there and kicked it for a while i got there kinda late...i saw a chop top maxima out there that was cool


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 27 2007, 09:35 AM~8649495
> *sold one and i found it no problem i ended up seeing my uncle on the way there he took his 07 shelby gt 500 and i followed him there and kicked it for a while i got there kinda late...i saw a chop top maxima out there that was cool
> *



str8


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

i got some clean 90 front cadi bumper fillers for sale...look brand new...if anyone interested send me a PM


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

Is any one in miami interestead in 2 clean doors for a 67 impala convertible, not sure if it will also fit a hard top. Also have very clean trunk lid for a 67 impala. PM if interestead.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe97_@Aug 27 2007, 01:35 PM~8650496
> *Is any one in miami interestead in 2 clean doors for a 67 impala convertible, not sure if it will also fit a hard top. Also have very clean trunk lid for a 67 impala. PM if interestead.
> *


 :uh: Bitch dont forget the car! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 26 2007, 03:44 PM~8644474
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE car is juiced w 2 pumps 6 batteries, CALL SAM 954-347-3900 FOR MORE INFO................everything included except speaker box and amps.
> 
> 
> ...


...............................for that asked he wants $8000 obo or trade for Gbody.CALL HIM FOR FOR INFO 954-347-3900 SAM THE MAN


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lowering the price on my regal to 5k need it gone asap


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 26 2007, 05:44 PM~8644474
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE car is juiced w 2 pumps 6 batteries, CALL SAM 954-347-3900 FOR MORE INFO................everything included except speaker box and amps.
> 
> 
> ...


Come on man, not the box, its gotta come with it! The box could make or break the deal!
:wow:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 27 2007, 04:33 PM~8653027
> *Come on man, not the box, its gotta come with it! The box could make or break the deal!
> :wow:
> *


grande is that the old lac?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR SALE.22'S AUTO-COUTURE.EXXEL...3PC.STAGGERD..BLACK..$.2,700...PM FOR MORE INFO...........


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

still got my 22" Status godafathers with 5 tires one extra very little miles on tires and rims 1100


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 27 2007, 07:21 PM~8653536
> *grande is that the old lac?
> *



No mines in the impound yard! 

They found 150 stolen pepino's and 250 unfrozen paletas in the trunk! Damm! :wow:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

Bearrrrrrr what the helllll u doing??? Its monday!


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOSTIN_V6_@Aug 27 2007, 08:03 PM~8655488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM IT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 27 2007, 06:51 PM~8654712
> *Bearrrrrrr what the helllll u doing??? Its monday!
> *


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

anyone got 95-96 fleetwood front doors pm me asap


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOSTIN_V6_@Aug 27 2007, 08:03 PM~8655488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my car. Here are some of the details.

2002 Ford Explorer
95,000 miles
Custom paint HOK Candy Brandywine fading into black
Custom interior black vinyl and red suede all threwout the car done by Nunez Brothers
Car is just on pistons. took off all the pumps and batterys and rack.
Selling without the rims too. Will come with stock tires.
GT factory vertical doors.
If intrested in the car give me a call to 786-564-7469
I want $12,000 obo for the car as is got title in hand


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MY HOMEBOY IS SELLING HIS AIRBAG SET-UP

3 - 480C COMPRESSORS
A 12 GALLON TANK WITH 8 1/2" PORTS
165 ON 200 OFF PRESSURE SWITCH
50FT OF 1/2" HOSE
8 GC 450 EXTREME 1/2" VALVES
FRONT AND BACK BRACKETS
4 FIRESTONE 2600 BAGS
10 SWITCH SWITCHBOX WITH BILLET EXTENSIONS
AND BUNCH OF FITTINGS

WILL FIT ON ROADMASTERS,CAPRICES,IMPALAS,AND CADILLACS

ASKING 1,300

HIT ME ON THE PM


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CAR SHOW AT THE COUNTYLINE DRAGWAY


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 27 2007, 12:11 AM~8647470
> *Up for sale......
> 1992 s10 w/ rare 4.3 fuel injected motor, candy oriental blue, airbagged, music, 22" wheels and more...asking 7,000 obo, PM me for more info or details
> 
> ...


i see this in florida city almost every friday, paint pops in person


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone here knows or does gold plating?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 28 2007, 02:16 PM~8660269
> *CAR SHOW AT THE COUNTYLINE DRAGWAY
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm.... debating...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 28 2007, 04:21 PM~8662591
> *Anyone here knows or does gold plating?
> *


hit up bubba-d from lowlyfe he shuld be able to handle what u need


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 28 2007, 04:59 PM~8663479
> *hit up bubba-d from lowlyfe he shuld be able to handle what u need
> *


x2 he does very good work


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 28 2007, 04:59 PM~8663479
> *hit up bubba-d from lowlyfe he shuld be able to handle what u need
> *


Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

MY BOY'S CADDY.....HOUSE GRILL,FBSS AIR SYSTEM(DOES SOME AMAZING THINGS WITH THIS SETUP), 12 GALLON BILLET AIR TANK,2 N.O.S.tanks, 3 450 VIAIR COMPRESORS AND ONE DC5500 HUGE COMPRESSOR , NEW TUXEDO TOP, 3 TVS AND ONE 15 INCH FLIP DOWN, DVD,MP3 PIONEER PLAYER,SANDBLASTIN,FLOWMASTER,350 AMP ALTERNATOR,YELLOW TOP OPTIMA BATTERY,22 INCH LIMITED WHEELS 245/30/22 ,GARAGE KEPT ,CAR RUNS PERFECTLY. $7.500 OBO (305)5421535


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 28 2007, 06:21 PM~8662591
> *Anyone here knows or does gold plating?
> *


Yes sir bubba will get ya right!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 28 2007, 02:16 PM~8660269
> *CAR SHOW AT THE COUNTYLINE DRAGWAY
> 
> 
> ...


im goin 2 watch the races


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=X0EIwUmwCXw 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

they got the good spots


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 29 2007, 01:35 AM~8666226
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=X0EIwUmwCXw
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shits great. 
dem ****** always stayed clowning in school. 

"got churros for a dollar but oranges cost u two!" lol even got that weird ass bum who advertises for the mattress place dancing in there.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IonsZBrLke4


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i know every1 in miami has heard this atleast 1 time!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

WILL TAKE 4K JUST TO GET'R GONE. 
1999 presidential
150k
no body damage
int real clean , no rips/tears, jus needs a scrubbin(small hole in headliner from 15" screen)
3 michelin 16" whitestripes with 70% tread and a brand new matching goodyear
ice cold a/c 
runs drives smooth as a mofo
leaks nothing
oil/filter change 20 miles ago
fully checked out by my mechanic 
newer rear air susp
Top is in clean as hell condition
Brand new cd player ( u install - I haven't had time)
Needs new relay for windows (i fried it when cleaning the engine, $11 dollar part, 2 minutes labor)

I was going to clean this car up and ebay it but I dont have the time and I need the money
Call Ross (954) 638-4400


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 28 2007, 11:35 PM~8666226
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=X0EIwUmwCXw
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



DEM ****** HAVE ALWAYS BEEN CLOWNS SENSE HIGH SKOL LOL...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 28 2007, 08:31 PM~8663728
> *MY BOY'S CADDY.....HOUSE GRILL,FBSS AIR SYSTEM(DOES SOME AMAZING THINGS WITH THIS SETUP), 12 GALLON BILLET AIR TANK,2 N.O.S.tanks, 3 450 VIAIR COMPRESORS AND ONE DC5500 HUGE COMPRESSOR , NEW TUXEDO TOP, 3 TVS AND ONE 15 INCH FLIP DOWN, DVD,MP3 PIONEER PLAYER,SANDBLASTIN,FLOWMASTER,350 AMP ALTERNATOR,YELLOW TOP OPTIMA BATTERY,22 INCH LIMITED WHEELS 245/30/22 ,GARAGE KEPT ,CAR RUNS PERFECTLY. $7.500 OBO (305)5421535
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: There ya go guys, cars in the trader for 10K, take advantage of the Lay It Low price, or hell trade for a vert Donk!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Aug 24 2007, 09:59 PM~8636298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

FOR SALE 1996 CAPRICE/IMPALA 74MILES 14,000.00 OBO LOWRODS FULLY CUSTOM INTERIOR 5,000.00 .PPG PAINT CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Zenith 13x7 Rev. Candy Oriental Blue Spokes, Engraved Hub, Locking Adaptors and Spinners

Brand New in The Box and Ready to Go! PM for details!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got 22" Status godfathers for sale $1100 takes them have an extra 35 series pirelli tires that goes with them....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam miami fest has turned into classifieds :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8670096
> *dam miami fest has turned into classifieds  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Vert regal for sale

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353688\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353688</a>


2 SHOW TIME PUMPS FOR SALE

Who would ever think that?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:uh: whos complaining?


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 29 2007, 10:15 AM~8668032
> *:uh: There ya go guys, cars in the trader for 10K, take advantage of the Lay It Low price, or hell trade for a vert Donk!
> :thumbsup:
> *


still got it? want to trade for a 2000 ford mustang gt vert? :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

YEAH BOY!!!!!!!


And still more to come!!!!!!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 29 2007, 03:15 PM~8670754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 29 2007, 04:35 PM~8670979
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT SOO MUCH!!!! that you took time out of your day to comment on it


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 29 2007, 03:15 PM~8670754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: 

 looks good, but the motor looks stock from here :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 28 2007, 09:21 PM~8665722
> *Yes sir bubba will get ya right!
> *


yeah i spoke to him alealdy, Thanks....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 29 2007, 08:15 AM~8668032
> *:uh: There ya go guys, cars in the trader for 10K, take advantage of the Lay It Low price, or hell trade for a vert Donk!
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 29 2007, 05:25 PM~8671433
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> :uh:
> ...



your a jokester homie....somewhat stock has a lil mods done one day when i see you in Florida City ill let you take it for a ride and you tell me if its still stock...i got the K&N at home and ima order the tri-y's next week...

what happen 2 the bubble u had


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 29 2007, 03:23 PM~8670239
> *still got it? want to trade for a 2000 ford mustang gt vert? :biggrin:
> *


Nope! It's sold and gone! :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 29 2007, 12:00 PM~8669979
> *Zenith 13x7 Rev. Candy Oriental Blue Spokes, Engraved Hub, Locking Adaptors and Spinners
> 
> Brand New in The Box and Ready to Go!  PM for details!
> ...


how much :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 29 2007, 01:24 AM~8666548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that shits great.
> dem ****** always stayed clowning in school.
> 
> ...



LMAOOOOO!!! shits fucking hilarious ... henry was always a fuckin clown... ever since elementary....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 29 2007, 03:14 PM~8670158
> *:uh:  whos complaining?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 29 2007, 03:41 PM~8671050
> *IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT SOO MUCH!!!! that you took time out of your day to comment on it
> *


nah dawg i love dat shyt lol yea right :uh: :uh:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 29 2007, 04:30 PM~8671487
> *your a jokester homie....somewhat stock has a lil mods done one day when i see you in Florida City ill let you take it for a ride and you tell me if its still stock...i got the K&N at home and ima order the tri-y's next week...
> 
> what happen 2 the bubble u had
> *


those few mods should give it some pop

the bubble was sitting in my backyard with the paint fading and showing the clear coat until recent. I put the stock 350 tbi back in to drive it, I have the tbi 383 on the stand until i figure out how to keep it running (lots of fuel issues).

its in florida city with me everyday


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8671914
> *nah dawg i love dat shyt lol yea right  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Keep yappin over the net..thats all you can do anyways im done with u


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 29 2007, 06:28 PM~8672036
> *those few mods should give it some pop
> 
> the bubble was sitting in my backyard with the paint fading and showing the clear coat until recent. I put the stock 350 tbi back in to drive it, I have the tbi 383 on the stand until i figure out how to keep it running (lots of fuel issues).
> ...



I have a boy who had a 383 tbi in his truck and he had the same issues with fuel he got tired of that shit and with gas prices so he took it out put a 305 in it and sold the 383


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

is there going to be a hangout tonite or wat cuz the cops have bien rating them shyts for the past 2 weeks...we even had a honda hit some ***** on a bike last week...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 27 2007, 12:26 AM~8647641
> *Up for sale also for my impala lovers in here 1961 bubble top, could use restoration or make it a daily driver, needs work, and some TLC....
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 61 same color that I will trade you str8 up for mayne!!!!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdRtJ6nJpHo


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2007, 08:04 PM~8672904
> *I have a 61 same color that I will trade you str8 up for mayne!!!!!!!! :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 29 2007, 03:16 PM~8671914
> *nah dawg i love dat shyt lol yea right  :uh:  :uh:
> *


thts alot of talk for someone who has to hustle 500 dollars to buy a car :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 29 2007, 03:28 PM~8672036
> *those few mods should give it some pop
> 
> the bubble was sitting in my backyard with the paint fading and showing the clear coat until recent. I put the stock 350 tbi back in to drive it, I have the tbi 383 on the stand until i figure out how to keep it running (lots of fuel issues).
> ...


ditch the tbi and go carb, or tpi :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

[/B]*How much for the green cutlass? How much re-inforcement has been done? And where are the pumps? tks *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

oh and does it run>?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 29 2007, 07:04 PM~8672351
> *Keep yappin over the net..thats all you can do anyways im done with u
> *


dont worry bout the net thugs ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

damn we really gotta find another place to start the hangout at cuz this Hialeah cops have nothin better to do!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *SOUND OF REVENGE*
:wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *IN YA MOUF, SwitchHitter, 87blazer, SOUND OF REVENGE*


ROLLERZ!


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

wut it dew!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 29 2007, 08:27 PM~8674592
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: IN YA MOUF, SwitchHitter, 87blazer, SOUND OF REVENGE
> 
> ...


What it do Hommie....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 29 2007, 08:16 PM~8674539
> *dont worry bout the net thugs *****  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Moe define what net thug means to you....


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

TO MUCH TENTION IN THIS BITCH


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 29 2007, 09:17 PM~8674881
> *TO MUCH TENTION IN THIS BITCH
> *


thats what im talking about ....thats why im done with all this yip yap back and forth.... people got to stop with smart comments....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u said it buddy


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 29 2007, 10:05 PM~8675222
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: u said it buddy
> *


so what do u consider a net thug? gangster


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Ahhh....I can just feel all the love in here!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Fuck all yall pussy ass ******


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea theres alot of cars going to the hangouts now...But these Dam PoPo be Hatin (No Plies)


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

gotta set something str8 right quick!!! 

Yes the club is down right now...doin some rebuilding!!!

but i keep hearing from my members that people are doin shit talkin on the streets!!!

for the ones talkin shit....we not gone for good so dont get your hopes up!!!

mind your business...stayed concerned with your own club!!!

if u got something to say im not that hard to find!!!

and to the homies that jumped out 2 other clubs...best of luck...just show respect!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 30 2007, 12:30 AM~8674947
> *thats what im talking about ....thats why im done with all this yip yap back and forth.... people got to stop with smart comments....
> *



*INCLUDING YOUR OWN CLUB MEMBERS HOMIE THEY SEEM TO HAVE THE BIGGEST MOUTH'S ON THIS FORUM!!!*


but then again you actually have some that know how to act


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR JUNK/UNWANTED CARS IN MIAMI DADE & BROWARD $ 200++ PAID ON MOST CARS. FREE PICK-UP. 786-285-7009-DANNY


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 29 2007, 10:16 PM~8674539
> *dont worry bout the net thugs *****  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i aint even going to pay no mine to you. i aint going to speak no more ill just let me car do the talking


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 30 2007, 01:11 PM~8677846
> *i aint even going to pay no mine to you. i aint going to speak no more ill just let me car do the talking
> *




yea i think thats the best thing u can do...and Mo dont got shit 2 do with this you opened your fat mouth 2 me homie so u deal with me

From now on you got some shit 2 say about me you say it 2 my face i aint hard to miss or find...

been in the car game since i was 16 years and i aint never had no fuckin problems with anyone in any club i get alot with everyone and pay respect 2 everyone so dont come looking for shit unless u really want it


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 30 2007, 12:32 PM~8678053
> *yea i think thats the best thing u can do...and Mo dont got shit 2 do with this you opened your fat mouth 2 me homie so u deal with me
> 
> From now on you got some shit 2 say about me you say it 2 my face i aint hard to miss or find...
> ...



dawg aint nobody looking for problems. i just stated my opinion what i thought bought that car you posted. you dont like it oh well. thats the problem with yall cant nobody have they opinion huh? 4real tho you must of been in the car game since you 16 and im 18 doing it way bigger the most of these people in the game that been out for yearsss. so dont come to me with that. reply to this all you want im done with talking dale


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 30 2007, 10:39 AM~8678135
> *dawg aint nobody looking for problems. i just stated my opinion what i thought bought that car you posted. you dont like it oh well. thats the problem with yall cant nobody have they opinion huh? 4real tho you must of been in the car game since you 16 and im 18 doing it way bigger the most of these people in the game that been out for yearsss. so dont come to me with that. reply to this all you want im done with talking dale
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 30 2007, 01:39 PM~8678135
> *dawg aint nobody looking for problems. i just stated my opinion what i thought bought that car you posted. you dont like it oh well. thats the problem with yall cant nobody have they opinion huh? 4real tho you must of been in the car game since you 16 and im 18 doing it way bigger the most of these people in the game that been out for yearsss. so dont come to me with that. reply to this all you want im done with talking dale
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 30 2007, 01:39 PM~8678135
> *dawg aint nobody looking for problems. i just stated my opinion what i thought bought that car you posted. you dont like it oh well. thats the problem with yall cant nobody have they opinion huh? 4real tho you must of been in the car game since you 16 and im 18 doing it way bigger the most of these people in the game that been out for yearsss. so dont come to me with that. reply to this all you want im done with talking dale
> *




Your smart mouth is what got you in trouble and next time *just keep it shut *cause i know theres alot of shit 2 be said about certain ppl and we choose to keep our mouth's shut...yea ****** exactly your 18 and all you gotta worry about is your car... this only one of my many hobbies and i look into the future i aint gonna dump all my fuckin money into this car when in a year from now im probably gonna have something else..soo keep spending your money on what you want and next time u got something to say dont say it infront of a computer when you see me you say it cause its real easy to type infront a fuckin computer


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 30 2007, 11:00 AM~8678316
> *Your smart mouth is what got you in trouble and next time just keep it shut cause i know theres alot of shit 2 be said about certain ppl and we choose to keep our mouth's shut...yea ****** exactly your 18 and all you gotta worry about is your car... this only one of my many hobbies and i look into the future i aint gonna dump all my fuckin money into this car when in a year from now im probably gonna have something else..soo keep spending your money on what you want and next time u got something to say dont say it infront of a computer when you see me you say it cause its real easy to type infront a fuckin computer
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 30 2007, 11:55 AM~8678268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

drama :uh: ....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 30 2007, 02:04 PM~8678351
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



you know how it is homie you got a fam and ppl just dont understand when theres other shit more important in life then fuckin cars...to me my car is a luxury..school and my job comes first...fuck it MAKIN IT IN LIFE COMES FIRST.....havin a candy car on feet doesnt mean shit just means you got a hobby...

Anywho hows the pup doin ******??

And dont worry bout ppl talkin bout your club and ppl leaving you know who your true members are...alot of clubs go through that shit and you just end up coming out harder


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Aug 30 2007, 11:09 AM~8678421
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:
> *


found that funny...doin big things when ur 18 is easy cuz your car is your main issue...longevity is the name of the game....how many ni99az can still build cars and at the same type have a family and buy houses  

many ni99az fall out the game as they get older cuz they cant do it...so doin big things with a car when ur 18 doesnt impress me!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 30 2007, 11:16 AM~8678501
> *you know how it is homie you got a fam and ppl just dont understand when theres other shit more important in life then fuckin cars...to me my car is a luxury..school and my job comes first...fuck it MAKIN IT IN LIFE COMES FIRST.....havin a candy car on feet doesnt mean shit just means you got a hobby...
> 
> Anywho hows the pup doin ******??
> ...


  

pup is doin great :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 28 2007, 03:21 PM~8662591
> *Anyone here knows or does gold plating?
> *


Bubba D from Low Lyfe aint no joke he will have ur schit right :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 29 2007, 11:20 PM~8675668
> *Ahhh....I can just feel all the love in here!
> *


I know right its like a Novella  jus bsn yall  :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 30 2007, 01:16 PM~8678505
> *found that funny...doin big things when ur 18 is easy cuz your car is your main issue...longevity is the name of the game....how many ni99az can still build cars and at the same type have a family and buy houses
> 
> many ni99az fall out the game as they get older cuz they cant do it...so doin big things with a car when ur 18 doesnt impress me!!!
> *



lol and you dont impress me either. my car aint my main issue. last thing i do is put all my money into my car. but on a real note i aint got to explain myself to none of yall cuz none of yall know me. so while you keep talkin im buildin my car


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 30 2007, 12:14 PM~8678986
> *lol and you dont impress me either. my car aint my main issue. last thing i do is put all my money into my car. but on a real note i aint got to explain myself to none of yall cuz none of yall know me. so while you keep talkin im buildin my car
> *


ni99a im not tryin to impress u..or any-1 else for that matter...what i said was the truth and any ni99a that been in the game for a minute can back that up!!! u 18 and got a candy lick and sum dubs :thumbsup: but if it all on mommy/daddy credit card with a promise to pay back :thumbsdown:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

OH OH HERE WE GO AGAIN..... AS BEFORE IT WOULDNT BE MIAMI IF THERE WAS NO SHIT TALKING.....


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

lmaoooo omg this is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 30 2007, 02:21 PM~8679030
> *ni99a im not tryin to impress u..or any-1 else for that matter...what i said was the truth and any ni99a that been in the game for a minute can back that up!!! u 18 and got a candy lick and sum dubs  :thumbsup:  but if it all on mommy/daddy credit card with a promise to pay back  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 30 2007, 02:24 PM~8678573
> *Bubba D from Low Lyfe aint no joke he will have ur schit right  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


ima chek him out before miami :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol yo why even stress this..? even if u have the baddest shit in town, u always gotta MR. Know It All, with something smart to say when in truth he read it in a magazine or his best friend told him about it or some homeboyz cousin has it better than you lol.. everyone needs to worry about them selfs, cuz if u do alot of talkin and no working, well enough said


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:loco: miami people are loco in the brain :loco: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

INSANE IN THE MEMBRAIN


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Whoa!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

nah buddy u got me fucked up. i work for my shit ask anybody that know me moms and dad aint pay for shit on that car. and for your info my car got more then just candy and dubs. check ya self before you talk dale


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THIS MUTHAFUCKA GETTING 2 LOOSE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

all we need now is some liq and some ho's


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 30 2007, 05:59 PM~8681148
> *all we need now is some liq and some ho's
> *


AMEN 2 THAT :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 30 2007, 03:37 PM~8680595
> *nah buddy u got me fucked up. i work for my shit ask anybody that know me moms and dad aint pay for shit on that car. and for your info my car got more then just candy and dubs. check ya self before you talk dale
> *


reading comprehension is a wonderful thing!!! the key words in my sentence was BUT IF....u payed for ur shit...good...but like i said b-4 longevity...when u hit my age and u still doin "BIG" things then holla!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, 87blazer, *2DAYWASAGOODDAY*

what up DRE...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 30 2007, 07:59 PM~8681148
> *all we need now is some liq and some ho's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Alot of action in here today!!

Wats up STR8CLOWNIN CADDI


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 30 2007, 05:55 PM~8681578
> *Alot of action in here today!!
> 
> Wats up STR8CLOWNIN CADDI
> *


ACTION AINT NOTHING THIS ARE FIGHTING WORDS :cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 30 2007, 08:41 PM~8681847
> *ACTION AINT NOTHING THIS ARE FIGHTING WORDS :cheesy:
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 30 2007, 05:55 PM~8681578
> *Alot of action in here today!!
> 
> Wats up STR8CLOWNIN CADDI
> *


Chillin :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by david_@Aug 30 2007, 06:41 PM~8681847
> *ACTION AINT NOTHING THIS ARE FIGHTING WORDS :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :twak: :buttkick: :guns: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 30 2007, 07:34 PM~8682246
> *:0  :twak:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

im telling you


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 30 2007, 11:16 AM~8678505
> *found that funny...doin big things when ur 18 is easy cuz your car is your main issue...longevity is the name of the game....how many ni99az can still build cars and at the same type have a family and buy houses
> 
> many ni99az fall out the game as they get older cuz they cant do it...so doin big things with a car when ur 18 doesnt impress me!!!
> *




... :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 30 2007, 07:59 PM~8681148
> *all we need now is some liq and some ho's
> *

















:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 30 2007, 07:50 PM~8681546
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds+Aug 30 2007, 03:30 PM~8679566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *96' lincoln, DRòN*

:0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2007, 10:56 PM~8682825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 30 2007, 11:06 PM~8682910
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, 96' lincoln, DRòN
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 31 2007, 12:14 AM~8682975
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


wtf ***** u got a prob with me or something? those are fighting smileys where i come from homie. :twak: :guns: 

:scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I knew it would be a matter of time before people started talkin and hatin, then confronted, then "back down"....

I say box that shit out or shut the fuck up




rollin ss post pics of the impala as is wit the rims :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2007, 09:20 PM~8683033
> *wtf ***** u got a prob with me or something? those are fighting smileys where i come from homie.  :twak:  :guns:
> 
> :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck that

just bring out ANDRE!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Lets do it the right way! A MIAMI FEST dance off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 30 2007, 10:30 PM~8683553
> *
> *


























:machinegun::guns:









u got served!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 31 2007, 01:48 AM~8683651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



























you both got served!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2007, 10:50 PM~8683664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Miami--->

*M* y god, why 
*I * s it always full of dumb
*A* sses talking about
*m* ore shit out their mouth here Than
*I* ve see anywhere else on Lay it low.

i was bored.  

Gotta love the drama in the MIami topic, Nuvela type shit.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 30 2007, 11:36 PM~8683910
> *Miami--->
> 
> M  y god, why
> ...


bro where u been man??

i aint seen u swing by in 4ever!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 30 2007, 09:50 PM~8683233
> *I knew it would be a matter of time before people started talkin and hatin, then confronted, then "back down"....
> 
> I say box that shit out or shut the fuck up
> ...


Havent been confronted  :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DAM 2 BRING EVERY1 UP IN DIS BITCH N WRITE LIK A MOTHA FUCKER WAS JUST SUM STUPID ASS DRAMA...DE PINGA LOL EVERY1 UP IN HERE ON THIS SHIT LOL DE PINGA!!!!OPENED 3 PAGES IN 1 DAY WHEN DA FUCK HAS DAT HAPPENED ?????


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 31 2007, 12:50 AM~8683233
> *I knew it would be a matter of time before people started talkin and hatin, then confronted, then "back down"....
> 
> I say box that shit out or shut the fuck up
> ...




Speaking bout boxing what you know bout the Tropical Park Boxing Gym DownSouthPlaya

what you mean as is with the rims...est0y confused...post pics of the candy 22's?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Besides the BS i hit up the grove last night....and the hoes are by the flocks!!!!....just that Fat Tuesdays has 2 many sausages u gotta hit up Mr. Moes....GOD I LOVE UM WHITE BITCHES!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 31 2007, 06:56 AM~8684781
> *Besides the BS i hit up the grove last night....and the hoes are by the flocks!!!!....just that Fat Tuesdays has 2 many sausages u gotta hit up Mr. Moes....GOD I LOVE UM WHITE BITCHES!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 

*CHIN CHAN READY TO HOLLA AT YOU. YOU BETTER GET UP ON DEM BREASTISIS*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2007, 08:34 AM~8684924
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> CHIN CHAN READY TO HOLLA AT YOU. YOU BETTER GET UP ON DEM BREASTISIS
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 31 2007, 01:48 AM~8683651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm, i got served in my own car! :uh: 

Yall win!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 31 2007, 07:08 AM~8685058
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


i know u want her more after she got these chinplants


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 31 2007, 11:11 AM~8685763
> *i know u want her more after she got these chinplants
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2007, 09:34 AM~8684924
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> CHIN CHAN READY TO HOLLA AT YOU. YOU BETTER GET UP ON DEM BREASTISIS
> ...



I think i just threw up a lil in my mouth


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 31 2007, 07:54 AM~8684768
> *Speaking bout boxing what you know bout the Tropical Park Boxing Gym DownSouthPlaya
> 
> what you mean as is with the rims...est0y confused...post pics of the candy 22's?
> *


my dog choch boxes there all the time lol

out by the police memorial

post pics of the car like it was (missing hood, etc) wit the candy and chrome 22's and really have em hatin lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 31 2007, 02:46 PM~8686760
> *my dog choch boxes there all the time lol
> 
> out by the police memorial
> ...



lol lol lol ima have new pics by the end of the holiday....

I used to go all the time to the boxing gym now with school i barely got time and on the weekends they are only open saturdays and im on the water saturdays...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 31 2007, 01:14 AM~8684102
> *bro where u been man??
> 
> i aint seen u swing by in 4ever!!
> *



I moved and i rented out that house to a nice family. Keep a look out on my car for me please lol . If you ever see the garage open shoot whoever you see near the house bro. Ill take the hit LOL :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 16 ATL GA. LOWRIDER MAG. & CALISWANGIN

WE HAVE HAD TO MOVE OUR PICNIC TO A DIFFERN'T LOCATION 

THE NEW LOCATION IS 2300 HWY 138 EAST JONESBORO GA. 30236 INTERNATIONAL BEACH OF ATL. 

FROM 85 NORTH GO 85 TO 75 SOUTH TO EXT. 228 HWY 138
MAKE A RIGHT GO 2 MILES PARK IS ON LEFT SEE LOWRIDER AT GATE

FROM 75 SOUTH GET OFF AT EXT. 228 GO LEFT PARK IS 
2 MILES ON LEFT SEE LOWRIDER AT GATE

FREE FOOD - - LOWRIDER MAG - GIRLS - CALISWANGIN - CRUISING - LOWRIDERS

KJ CALISWANGIN WILL BE HOSTING THE EVENT MOST OF THE DAY 
CATCH HIS LIVE COMEDY ACT AROUND 3 PM 

WE WILL BE EATING AROUND 1:30 PLEASE BE CONSIDERATE OF OTHERS

SORRY FOR ANY INCONVINENCE 
"BUT PLEASE REMEMBER IT WAS OUT OF OUR HANDS"

HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065 $$109.00
DAYS INN 770-507-4440 $$99.00
LA QUINTA 770-506-9991 $$117.00
THESE ARE WITHIN 3 MILES OF THE PARK


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

got two set of all gold dayton 13"


----------



## ESCABURB (Aug 31, 2007)

2002 Suzuki GSXR1000 custom candy red with airbrushes lots of chrome plus extra parts i have an extra xtended swing arm in chrome and extra chrome rims with new tires call for more info @ 786-439-5213


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Aug 31 2007, 08:05 PM~8688948
> *got two set of all gold dayton 13"
> *


What my favorite wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 31 2007, 07:37 PM~8689709
> *What my favorite wheels! :thumbsup:
> *


you too :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 31 2007, 04:56 PM~8688181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

maybach


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Aug 30 2007, 06:21 AM~8676413
> *INCLUDING YOUR OWN CLUB MEMBERS HOMIE THEY SEEM TO HAVE THE BIGGEST MOUTH'S ON THIS FORUM!!!
> but then again you actually have some that know how to act
> *


you dont worry ill take care of my members...... yall just keep doing your thang .....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :around:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 1 2007, 09:01 AM~8691658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK IM IN LOVE LOL
























WHAT IT DEW MIA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while 07 22" escalade stocks drilled direct bolt on for my bigbody


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 03:24 PM~8692422
> *here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while  07 22" escalade stocks drilled direct bolt on for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: chek out the photoshop i just did in dubs and above.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

EASTCOASTRYDERS AT McDONALDS on 27th Ave & 110th ST Tonight....For the West Vs Carol City Football game....AT MDC....Lots of Cars Coming Out Daleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

350-5.7 WITH 101K MILES, CLEAN BEIGE INT WITH HEATER SEATS,MIRROR VISORS IN BACK SEAT,A/C,NICE PAINT,CLEAN TOP,HIDs,7inch FLIP OUT TOUCH SCREEN TV & DVD PLAYER,TWO 10inch HEAD REST TVs,22inch SPOKES WITH GOOD TIRES,THIS CAR IS ONE OF A KIND,$4,400 O.B.O


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Sep 1 2007, 04:55 PM~8693204
> *EASTCOASTRYDERS AT McDONALDS on 27th Ave & 110th ST Tonight....For the West Vs Carol City Football game....AT MDC....Lots of Cars Coming Out Daleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
pics my *****


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

YO IM LOOKIN 13'z $200-LESS LEMME KNO


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Sep 1 2007, 07:20 PM~8693535
> *YO IM LOOKIN 13'z  $200-LESS LEMME KNO
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

any 1 going to the big bar be que rap concert tomarow at cb smith park ist free enrty free food free drink see me out there in the ice cream truck


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 12:24 PM~8692422
> *here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while  07 22" escalade stocks drilled direct bolt on for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that shit looks clean as fuck.. them rims look clean on the big body


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

12W3v2 Sealed: 1.0 - 1.5 cubic feet Ported: 2.0 - 3.0 cubic feet Power Handling: 300W RMS Impedance Dual 2 Ohm, Dual 4 Ohm, Dual 6 Ohm Xmax 0.51"/13mm D2, 0.46"/11.8mm D4, 0.47"/12mm D6

FOR SALE $ 450.00


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 12:24 PM~8692422
> *here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while  07 22" escalade stocks drilled direct bolt on for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

12W3v2 Sealed: 1.0 - 1.5 cubic feet Ported: 2.0 - 3.0 cubic feet Power Handling: 300W RMS Impedance Dual 2 Ohm, Dual 4 Ohm, Dual 6 Ohm Xmax 0.51"/13mm D2, 0.46"/11.8mm D4, 0.47"/12mm D6

FOR SALE $ 450.00


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

what happen with LOWES that bitch dont be bumping anymore


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

12W3v2 Sealed: 1.0 - 1.5 cubic feet Ported: 2.0 - 3.0 cubic feet Power Handling: 300W RMS Impedance Dual 2 Ohm, Dual 4 Ohm, Dual 6 Ohm Xmax 0.51"/13mm D2, 0.46"/11.8mm D4, 0.47"/12mm D6

FOR SALE $ 450.00


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

WITH AMP


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Wats goin down this weekend???...Anyone going to the beach???...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 2 2007, 08:33 AM~8695600
> *Wats goin down this weekend???...Anyone going to the beach???...
> *


DIMELO SUCIA!!!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

THERES A BIG THING GOING DOWN TODAY AT CB SMITH PARK IM ON MY WAY THERE NOW STARTED AT 12 ENDS AT DRAKE I GUESSS HOLLA SEE YALL THEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keepitlow_@Sep 1 2007, 11:14 PM~8694548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bomb ass amp..my excursion lasted 7 years, and I broke it by accident, it didn't burn up.


WTF my mark VI is the feature of the month or whatever you call it about 2 months after i sell it....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

*SwitchHitter* 

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 2 2007, 11:40 AM~8696444
> *SwitchHitter
> 
> :wave:
> *


What it do Roller !......... uffin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 2 2007, 12:42 PM~8696452
> *What it do Roller !......... uffin:
> *



SUCIA!!! WUTZ UP CUZ??? DAWG U MISSED OUT DAT NIGHT FOOL...U B SELLIN OUT CUZ. DE PINGA BUT IT'S ALL GOO BITCH U KNO HOW WE DO IT *****... DALE ***** TAKE CARE FOOL.... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

for sell all gold dayton got two sets


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 2 2007, 11:53 AM~8696491
> *SUCIA!!! WUTZ UP CUZ??? DAWG U MISSED OUT DAT NIGHT FOOL...U B SELLIN OUT CUZ. DE PINGA BUT IT'S ALL GOO BITCH U KNO HOW WE DO IT *****... DALE ***** TAKE CARE FOOL.... :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


wussup *****....naw, i wanted to go but, you know... i was on that little mission that night......Hit me up tonight.. DALE!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 words fuck law enforcement :machinegun:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter+Sep 2 2007, 01:13 PM~8696566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wut happened *****???


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 2 2007, 01:13 PM~8696568
> *3 words fuck law enforcement  :machinegun:
> *


LMAO CAVITY SEARCH!!!!!!!!!!
LOL J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 2 2007, 02:48 PM~8697194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 2 2007, 02:43 PM~8696696
> *LMAO CAVITY SEARCH!!!!!!!!!!
> LOL J/K :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u wish :angry:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.................just out of the paint booth.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2007, 04:50 PM~8697423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 2 2007, 12:13 PM~8696568
> *3 words fuck law enforcement  :machinegun:
> *


always harrassin the ****** wit da verts


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 2 2007, 02:13 PM~8696568
> *3 words fuck law enforcement  :machinegun:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 2 2007, 04:49 PM~8697198
> *
> *


im still waitin for this to make an appearance in florida city


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Aug 28 2007, 05:31 PM~8663728
> *MY BOY'S CADDY.....HOUSE GRILL,FBSS AIR SYSTEM(DOES SOME AMAZING THINGS WITH THIS SETUP), 12 GALLON BILLET AIR TANK,2 N.O.S.tanks, 3 450 VIAIR COMPRESORS AND ONE DC5500 HUGE COMPRESSOR , NEW TUXEDO TOP, 3 TVS AND ONE 15 INCH FLIP DOWN, DVD,MP3 PIONEER PLAYER,SANDBLASTIN,FLOWMASTER,350 AMP ALTERNATOR,YELLOW TOP OPTIMA BATTERY,22 INCH LIMITED WHEELS 245/30/22 ,GARAGE KEPT ,CAR RUNS PERFECTLY. $7.500 OBO (305)5421535
> 
> 
> ...


NEW PRICE..... NEEDS TO SELL ASAP !..... 6,000 OBO


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2007, 06:50 PM~8697423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice the color looks good wit the black :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 2 2007, 05:00 PM~8697674
> *im still waitin for this to make an appearance in florida city
> *


YOU SAY YOU KNOW WERE MY PAINT SHOP IS SO GO AHEAD AND RIDE THREW


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2007, 03:50 PM~8697423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn that nina looking good! :0


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2007, 06:50 PM~8697423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 2 2007, 05:48 PM~8697194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Bitch, no wonder why you made me 3 wheel my shit!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 2 2007, 08:27 PM~8698772
> *:uh: Bitch, no wonder why you made me 3 wheel my shit!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 3 2007, 12:01 AM~8699031
> *:cheesy:
> *


wut up *****


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 2 2007, 09:40 PM~8699305
> *wut up *****
> *


SHIT CHILLIN MO TRYING TO COME UP YOU KNOW :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 31 2007, 12:03 AM~8683340
> *fuck that
> 
> just bring out ANDRE!!!
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 2 2007, 06:21 PM~8697529
> *always harrassin the ****** wit da verts
> *


u said it :angry:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2007, 09:17 PM~8698713
> *damn that nina looking good! :0
> *


X9


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 2 2007, 06:58 PM~8697663
> *:twak:
> *


smells like bacon


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2007, 06:50 PM~8697423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: 

looks DONE! who did the patterns?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 2 2007, 09:15 PM~8699644
> *smells like bacon
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 2 2007, 07:21 PM~8697529
> *always harrassin the ****** wit da verts
> *


my vert hasnt had much street exposure so i dont kno the feelin. :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 2 2007, 11:31 PM~8699740
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> looks DONE! who did the patterns?
> *



Patterns done by Kioni.......................pinstripping and leafing coming next.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 3 2007, 11:57 AM~8701943
> *=o
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 eldawg :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 2 2007, 10:15 PM~8699644
> *smells like bacon
> 
> 
> ...


noticed sumthin different about my name :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 3 2007, 09:57 AM~8701943
> *=o
> 
> 
> ...


dam u got it looks supper clean


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 3 2007, 12:51 PM~8702261
> *noticed sumthin different about my name  :biggrin:
> *



yea that after like 2 years u finally decide to fix that shit :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 02:16 PM~8702423
> *yea that after like 2 years u finally decide to fix that shit :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 3 2007, 01:40 PM~8702561
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



fuck is tha supposed 2 mean ! ?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

13z ne one.....lAY it low n theres no 13'z.......i mights jus throw dat shit on 30z lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 3 2007, 12:51 PM~8702261
> *noticed sumthin different about my name  :biggrin:
> *


theres finally an E :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 02:45 PM~8702587
> *fuck is tha supposed 2 mean ! ?
> *

















"YOUR NAME..IS TOBY!"



> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 03:06 PM~8702704
> *theres finally an E  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 i always thought bear was just to cool to spell coupe with the E at the end.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *93brougham, CHINO3O5, DRòN*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 12:38 PM~8702951
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2007, 10:50 PM~8683664
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Sep 3 2007, 12:03 PM~8702685
> *13z ne one.....lAY it low n theres no 13'z.......i mights jus throw dat shit on 30z lol
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 3 2007, 12:52 PM~8702264
> *dam u got it looks supper clean
> *



needs a lil love but i got it for a good price...... the drop top is for night time use only, my white ass cant handle that shit :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 3 2007, 04:55 PM~8703595
> *needs a lil love but i got it for a good price......  the drop top is for night time use only, my white ass cant handle that shit  :biggrin:
> *


 lol. what u got planned for it? gonna do the whole "slab" thing?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 3 2007, 03:58 PM~8703622
> *lol. what u got planned for it? gonna do the whole "slab" thing?
> *


nah...thats cool but it aint my thing... it'll be on my 13" vogues at shows and whatever for cruising... maybe some 16" 72 spoke cross laced d's and vogues, factory repaint..keep it simple..nardi wheel...jus something nice to cruise and hit the drive-in etc


----------



## rollin lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## rollin lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 04:48 PM~8703952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 3 2007, 05:42 PM~8703904
> *nah...thats cool but it aint my thing... it'll be on my 13" vogues at shows and whatever for cruising... maybe some 16" 72 spoke cross laced d's and vogues, factory repaint..keep it simple..nardi wheel...jus something nice to cruise and hit the drive-in etc
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 12:15 AM~8699644
> *smells like bacon
> 
> 
> ...


atleast post a pic with a newer crown vic, that shit is old as fuck, like a 93.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 2 2007, 09:18 PM~8698312
> *YOU SAY YOU  KNOW WERE MY PAINT SHOP IS SO GO AHEAD AND RIDE THREW
> *


yea but I work at night, sleep during the day. I know you cruise that thing swing it through the city, i'll give you 5 minutes to do what it do on west palm drive, no tickets, no arrest, and me and my boys will clear the street, escort you out


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 3 2007, 03:42 PM~8703904
> *nah...thats cool but it aint my thing... it'll be on my 13" vogues at shows and whatever for cruising... maybe some 16" 72 spoke cross laced d's and vogues, factory repaint..keep it simple..nardi wheel...jus something nice to cruise and hit the drive-in etc
> *


str8 slab'n it out. :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone wanna buy a chrome and gold continental kit?.... or some pumps?.... lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Im selling a chevy 327 the engine was in great condition till one of the head gaskets went.... all u got to do is replace the head gaskets and your ready and i have a perfectly working 350 transmission up for offers.......... the 59s old engine ...... Engine doesnt have intake or Carb


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 3 2007, 02:42 PM~8703904
> *nah...thats cool but it aint my thing... it'll be on my 13" vogues at shows and whatever for cruising... maybe some 16" 72 spoke cross laced d's and vogues, factory repaint..keep it simple..nardi wheel...jus something nice to cruise and hit the drive-in etc
> *


dam that Eldog is going to look nice as hell when u do that to it......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 3 2007, 05:47 PM~8704382
> *atleast post a pic with a newer crown vic, that shit is old as fuck, like a 93.
> *


wait..........


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 3 2007, 06:18 PM~8704689
> *anyone wanna buy a chrome and gold continental kit?.... or some pumps?.... lol
> *


post the pics


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 04:47 PM~8703947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 3 2007, 04:18 PM~8704689
> *anyone wanna buy a chrome and gold or some pumps?.... lol
> *


how much for continental kit some pics


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'll pull it out from the shed tomorrow and take some pics... and post them up.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin lincoln+Sep 3 2007, 03:48 PM~8703952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dawg dem pics r lookin hard...now dat lincoln is doin big thangs ... tight work *****
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: now let mo handle da rest :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## rollin lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 07:06 PM~8705073
> *post the pics
> *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVZDeYbFCpc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9lqj2E_Js8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocAZ22AiNjc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ocAZ22AiNjc

DA TAILGATE MACHINE DONE N READY 4 DEM TAIL GATIN PARTY LOL MORE VIDEO'S COMIN SOON!!!! LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: what up ******


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 08:01 PM~8705968
> *:wave: what up ******
> *



WUTZ UP DAWG!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O*, lo lo, Taking over, 87blazer

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Luxury Roller, *DOUBLE-O*, *COUPE DE BEAR*, lo lo, *Taking over*
WUT IT DO!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

we'll have to plan out a rideout since the hangout went down hill


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

We should start the new hangout in Best Buy.. no eating shit just get there n have fun n chill.. or in the parking lot of Chuckie Chesse


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 08:22 PM~8706204
> *we'll have to plan out a rideout since the hangout went down hill
> *




YES SIR!!! OUNCE DA GUCCI VIC IS BACK IN BUSINESS :0 :cheesy:  :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 08:25 PM~8706241
> *We should start the new hangout in Best Buy.. no eating shit just get there n have fun n chill.. or in the parking lot of Chuckie Chesse
> *


X2... WE NEEDS 2 START DOIN SUM SHIT EVEN LIK BACK IN DAYS ON A SUNDAY OR SUM SHIT MEET UP @ WATSON ISLAND N CHILL


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

make it closer to homestead :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 3 2007, 09:27 PM~8706277
> *make it closer to homestead :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  naw thats too far!! come down here its only once a week!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 07:25 PM~8706241
> *We should start the new hangout in Best Buy.. no eating shit just get there n have fun n chill.. or in the parking lot of Chuckie Chesse
> *


that chuckie chesse parking lot brings back some real memories


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 07:01 PM~8705968
> *:wave: what up ******
> *


What it do Cuhz !!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 09:29 PM~8706295
> *that chuckie chesse parking lot brings back some real memories
> *


lol wat kind?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

so where's it gonna be? Lets bring it bak !


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 07:29 PM~8706292
> * naw thats too far!! come down here its only once a week!
> *


same thing i say about the hang out being down here


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 96' lincoln, Scarface, lo lo, david, juicedcaddy, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, *DOUBLE-O, SwitchHitter*, Banshee Ryder 06, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 08:33 PM~8706331
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: 96' lincoln, Scarface, lo lo, david, juicedcaddy, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, DOUBLE-O, SwitchHitter, Banshee Ryder 06, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...



WUT IT DO *****!!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 3 2007, 09:32 PM~8706322
> *so where's it gonna be? Lets bring it bak !
> *


i say best buy or chuckie cheese.. instead of taco bell than lowes.. just striaght to best buy or chuckie cheese


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 07:33 PM~8706331
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: 96' lincoln, Scarface, lo lo, david, juicedcaddy, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, DOUBLE-O, SwitchHitter, Banshee Ryder 06, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...


Chillen Like a villan... DISCUSING here with everyone where the new hangout is going to be...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 07:35 PM~8706360
> *i say best buy or chuckie cheese.. instead of taco bell than lowes.. just striaght to best buy or chuckie cheese
> *


x2.... cause that shit aien't worth it no more....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 08:35 PM~8706360
> *i say best buy or chuckie cheese.. instead of taco bell than lowes.. just striaght to best buy or chuckie cheese
> *



YES SIR!!! N NOT LETTIN DEM KRAZY ****** DAT B ACTIN A FOOL KNO BOUT IT...DA LESS WE RIDE OUT ROUND DA BETTER SO DEY WON'T FIND US OUT THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 3 2007, 09:36 PM~8706373
> *x2.... cause that shit aien't worth it no more....
> *


naw it aint.. i rather stay home than be running around wasting gas..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fuck it let's try best buy this wendsday and see what happens


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 09:37 PM~8706398
> *fuck it let's try best buy this wendsday and see what happens
> *


x2 im down!! get there at 10 n chill to see wat happens


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 3 2007, 09:37 PM~8706386
> *YES SIR!!! N NOT LETTIN DEM KRAZY ****** DAT B ACTIN A FOOL KNO BOUT IT...DA LESS WE RIDE OUT ROUND DA BETTER SO DEY WON'T FIND  US OUT THERE... :biggrin:
> *



yea i wish them stupid ass ****** who be fuckin it up wouldnt find out


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

but theres always some dickhead that opens dere mouth to them and tells em and then everyone knows


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 08:38 PM~8706408
> *x2 im down!! get there at 10 n chill to see wat happens
> *




YES SIR N CHECK OUT DEM FINE ASS HOES WHEN THEY LEAVE BALLY'S LOL :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 96' lincoln, *LARGE*, Scarface, david, lo lo, juicedcaddy, DOUBLE-O, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, SwitchHitter

:uh: oh shit its large everbody hiddeee!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 3 2007, 09:40 PM~8706427
> *YES SIR N CHECK OUT DEM FINE ASS HOES WHEN THEY LEAVE BALLY'S LOL  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8706398
> *fuck it let's try best buy this wendsday and see what happens
> *


buy were since a ***** like me dont leave the paint shop :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 09:38 PM~8706408
> *x2 im down!! get there at 10 n chill to see wat happens
> *



nah bestbuy is a heat up ... last time a couple of my homeboys were chillen dere and they got kicked out for some bullshit . its was just a few people


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 3 2007, 08:42 PM~8706455
> *buy were since a ***** like me dont leave the paint shop :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT OFF OF OKEE N DA PALMETTO...CAN'T MISS IT HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 3 2007, 07:40 PM~8706427
> *YES SIR N CHECK OUT DEM FINE ASS HOES WHEN THEY LEAVE BALLY'S LOL  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 i'm there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 3 2007, 09:42 PM~8706455
> *buy were since a ***** like me dont leave the paint shop :biggrin:
> *


off on okeechobee on the 826..make a right when u get off ..at the first light make a left and go in thru the shoping center to the left and u'll see best buy on the other side


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 09:42 PM~8706457
> *nah bestbuy is a heat up ... last time a couple of my homeboys were chillen dere and they got kicked out for some bullshit . its was just a few people
> *


well than lets hit up Chuckie Cheese parking lot.. its big ass fuck


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 08:44 PM~8706479
> *:0  i'm there for sure  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I KNO YO ASS IS DOWN LOL WE SHOULD INVITE DEM 2 HUH  LMAO :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

if this shit stays between us ( the LAY IT LOW people ) then it shouldnt be a heat up .. just dont tell people that are fucking dickheads and will fuck it up for us


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 3 2007, 10:42 PM~8706455
> *buy were since a ***** like me dont leave the paint shop :biggrin:
> *


Bitch hang out right in the paint booth! Dippin str8 down mowry!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

93 brougham :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Damn dawg!! i need ya help! I had 4 bags n 2 comp bought for $300 n the ***** cracked on me late n doesnt wanna sell it! i need to kno if anyone knows someone sellin bags n comp n tanks!! that wat im missing to finish my setup


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn EVERYBODY in this bitch


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 09:47 PM~8706511
> *Damn dawg!! i need ya help! I had 4 bags n 2 comp bought for $300 n the ***** cracked on me late n doesnt wanna sell it! i need to kno if anyone knows someone sellin bags n comp n tanks!! that wat im missing to finish my setup
> *


dayum... i might know somebody..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

boy still sellin his setup


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 09:49 PM~8706528
> *boy still sellin his setup
> *


well dere you go Scarface ...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 09:49 PM~8706528
> *boy still sellin his setup
> *


96' lincoln hit me up n let me kno!!!

i dnt need the whole setup.. only 4 bags comp n tank


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 09:47 PM~8706509
> *93 brougham  :0  :biggrin:
> *


wudduh cuh


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 09:50 PM~8706546
> *96' lincoln hit me up n let me kno!!!
> 
> i dnt need the whole setup.. only 4 bags comp n tank
> *


 talk 2 93 brogham


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 09:51 PM~8706553
> *wudduh cuh
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 3 2007, 07:47 PM~8706506
> *Bitch hang out right in the paint booth! Dippin str8 down mowry!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 09:51 PM~8706556
> *talk 2 93 brogham
> *


iight cuz...

93 brogham is he willin to sell in piece or he wants everythin gone at once


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 07:51 PM~8706553
> *wudduh cuh
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: 

JOSEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

PM em .


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 09:53 PM~8706571
> *iight cuz...
> 
> 93 brogham is he willin to sell in piece or he wants everythin gone at once
> *


lets see


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 3 2007, 09:56 PM~8706615
> *
> 
> 
> ...




oh shit bears babymomma!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 08:58 PM~8706629
> *oh shit bears babymomma!
> *


DAM DAT WAS A LOW BLOW LOL DE PINGA!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

r0llerzzzz


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8706398
> *fuck it let's try best buy this wendsday and see what happens
> *


i'am down as well !!..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 09:54 PM~8706588
> *lets see
> *


PM me when u find out..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 08:47 PM~8706511
> *Damn dawg!! i need ya help! I had 4 bags n 2 comp bought for $300 n the ***** cracked on me late n doesnt wanna sell it! i need to kno if anyone knows someone sellin bags n comp n tanks!! that wat im missing to finish my setup
> *


MY BOY SELLIN MY OLD SETUP
700 BUCKS
4 2600LB CONTITECH 4PLY BAGS 
2 DUAL PORT 3/4" AND 2 SINGLE PORT 3/4"
2 COMPRESSORS, 1 10 GALLON TANK
8 3/4" GC EXTREME 450 PSI VALVES, SWITCBHOX HOSES.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 09:05 PM~8706656
> *r0llerzzzz
> *


WUZUH MR CAVITY SWEARCH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 07:53 PM~8706581
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> JOSEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


What it do BALLER !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 08:05 PM~8706656
> *r0llerzzzz
> *


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 08:13 PM~8706752
> *
> *


You alrealdy know Oscar.. when ever you ready..


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

was up DOUBLE-O whats going down


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 3 2007, 09:09 PM~8706709
> *What it do BALLER !
> *


OYE DRUNKIE KE PINGA ESS LOLZ WUZ GOOD *****


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yo fuck best buy go to the back of westland mall where the macys is at n they wont bother us ther in the office depot parking lot or mall lot but in the back i think itll work but if yall want to try best buy first then i guess ok


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 3 2007, 08:16 PM~8706785
> *was up  DOUBLE-O  whats going down
> *


THAT'S A OLD SCHOOL ***** RIGHT THERE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 3 2007, 10:18 PM~8706808
> *yo fuck best buy go to the back of westland mall where the macys is at n they wont bother us ther in the office depot parking lot or mall lot but in the back i think itll work but if yall want to try best buy first then i guess ok
> *


no light out there


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 09:18 PM~8706810
> *THAT'S A OLD SCHOOL ***** RIGHT THERE  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

alright MIAMI i'll see you ****** at best buy than we'll figure something out


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 3 2007, 08:17 PM~8706802
> *OYE DRUNKIE KE PINGA ESS LOLZ WUZ GOOD *****
> *


Chillen Brotha.... at the crib.. :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2007, 10:25 PM~8706894
> *alright MIAMI i'll see you ****** at best buy than we'll figure something out
> *


Dale!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 3 2007, 09:25 PM~8706898
> *Chillen Brotha.... at the crib.. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


LMAO LIKE THAT DAY AT NAPLES LMFAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 3 2007, 08:26 PM~8706914
> *LMAO LIKE THAT DAY AT NAPLES LMFAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao... yep exactly like that day ... Only i didn't fall down on my way to the bathroom.. like you did... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 3 2007, 09:28 PM~8706939
> *Lmao... yep exactly like that day ... Only i didn't fall down on my way to the bathroom.. like you did... :biggrin:
> *


DAM MY DAWG TITO COULDN'T HANG??????????????DATS FUCKED UP....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 3 2007, 09:28 PM~8706939
> *Lmao... yep exactly like that day ... Only i didn't fall down on my way to the bathroom.. like you did... :biggrin:
> *


*SwitchHitter* :loco: :buttkick: :twak: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 3 2007, 09:31 PM~8706980
> *DAM MY DAWG TITO COULDN'T HANG??????????????DATS FUCKED UP....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SOLO VERGA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 3 2007, 10:28 PM~8706939
> *Lmao... yep exactly like that day ... Only i didn't fall down on my way to the bathroom.. like you did... :biggrin:
> *



lmao .. dats that bullshit rite dere .. fallen asleep standing up .


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 3 2007, 08:33 PM~8706991
> *SwitchHitter :loco:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 3 2007, 08:31 PM~8706980
> *DAM MY DAWG TITO COULDN'T HANG??????????????DATS FUCKED UP....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 3 2007, 09:34 PM~8707008
> *SOLO VERGA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol DAM ***** WE SUPPOSED 2 HANG ***** IT'S IN OUR BLOOD LINE FOOL...NO ME HODAS HIJUE PUTA LOL U DAM F.T.P. LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 3 2007, 09:40 PM~8707073
> *:biggrin:
> *


LOLZ I SEE MR.HOOD RICH HAS JOKES EH LOLZ... :machinegun:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

whos rich :nicoderm:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Scarface, *Luxury Roller*, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, 93brougham, CHINO3O5, 96' lincoln
 :biggrin: negra!!! wats up *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 09:50 PM~8707178
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Scarface, Luxury Roller, GuCcIcRoWnViC, 93brougham, CHINO3O5, 96' lincoln
> :biggrin: negra!!! wats up *****
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn, no one shouted out "786" on page "786" on here.....lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 09:50 PM~8707178
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Scarface, Luxury Roller, GuCcIcRoWnViC, 93brougham, CHINO3O5, 96' lincoln
> :biggrin: negra!!! wats up *****
> *



CHILLIN ***** U KNOW ME HOMIE... ALL DEM VIDEO'S R UP GO N SEE MY BULLETIN ON MYSPACE LOL...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, GuCcIcRoWnViC, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, *93brougham*, IIMPALAA

ol' girlie ass name.... lol
:around:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ANOTHA VIDEO I UPLOADED OF DEM KRAZY ASS ***** DURIN DA GAME LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T9UBI6yD_k


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 3 2007, 10:57 PM~8707264
> *CHILLIN ***** U KNOW ME HOMIE... ALL DEM VIDEO'S R UP GO N SEE MY BULLETIN ON MYSPACE LOL...
> *


yeah cuz i saw them already!! u ready to pimp that raw ass rental this wednesday?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 3 2007, 10:58 PM~8707285
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, GuCcIcRoWnViC, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, 93brougham, IIMPALAA
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 3 2007, 10:02 PM~8707343
> *yeah cuz i saw them already!! u ready to pimp that raw ass rental this wednesday?
> *


SHIT ***** DEY DON'T WANT NONE FOOL LOL.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 3 2007, 11:04 PM~8707364
> *SHIT ***** DEY DON'T WANT NONE FOOL LOL.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 3 2007, 11:56 PM~8707254
> *damn, no one shouted out "786" on page "786" on here.....lol
> *


SLIPPED my MIND..... :loco:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 3 2007, 10:58 PM~8707285
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, GuCcIcRoWnViC, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, 93brougham, IIMPALAA
> 
> ...


 :uh: dont u have to be picking pumpkins :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 4 2007, 12:12 AM~8707463
> *:uh: dont u have to be picking pumpkins  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 10:12 PM~8707463
> *:uh: dont u have to be picking pumpkins  :cheesy:
> *




nah i got out of that business a while ago....lol since 2003 actually.....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

photoshop request from ma boi andre (rollin lincoln)











o yea and i cant forget....

























duke nukem himself!









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 3 2007, 11:32 PM~8707750
> *photoshop request from ma boi andre (rollin lincoln)
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Up for sale Bramd New Zenith 13x7 rev Crome with candy oriental blue spokes, PM me for details.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 3 2007, 10:32 PM~8707750
> *photoshop request from ma boi andre (rollin lincoln)
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ***** U GOOOD IN PHOTOSHOP LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 08:36 PM~8707028
> *lmao .. dats that bullshit rite dere .. fallen asleep standing up .
> *



where da fuck was this ?

how come no1 tells me shit


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *Luxury Roller, DRòN*

hno: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 3 2007, 10:52 PM~8708100
> *DAMN ***** U GOOOD IN PHOTOSHOP LOL
> *



not good enough!!!... joe stallin there eh!.... how come i dont see his other arm through the windshield!!!... come on joe i know you're better than that!.....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 3 2007, 10:58 PM~8708196
> *not good enough!!!... joe stallin there eh!.... how come i dont see his other arm through the windshield!!!... come on joe i know you're better than that!.....
> *


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 3 2007, 10:55 PM~8708153
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Luxury Roller, DRòN
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 3 2007, 09:32 PM~8707750
> *photoshop request from ma boi andre (rollin lincoln)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR, DRòN, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, tRiCk oR tReAt 2* 

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 3 2007, 11:32 PM~8707750
> *photoshop request from ma boi andre (rollin lincoln)
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 3 2007, 11:05 PM~8708303
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, DRòN, 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2007, 12:58 AM~8708196
> *not good enough!!!... joe stallin there eh!.... how come i dont see his other arm through the windshield!!!... come on joe i know you're better than that!.....
> *














the other arms on the steering wheel *****, miami lakes, alien killin drive by


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 3 2007, 11:16 PM~8708481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but as bright as he is... you would see his arm glowing inside the darkness inside the car......

come on joe... youre the guy who photoshops reflections onto photoshopped tinted windows come on man!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

photoshop battle! :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 10:22 PM~8708553
> *photoshop battle!  :cheesy:
> *


u --->







<--- good ideas


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

come on now... i can't battle my mentor.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2007, 12:33 AM~8708683
> *come on now... i can't battle my mentor.
> *


why not? anakin battled obi darth battled sidius why cant erick battle joe :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 11:37 PM~8708727
> *why not? anakin battled obi darth battled sidius why cant erick battle joe  :cheesy:
> *


because only a nerd would know about that.....

and its spelled eriC!!!......lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2007, 12:40 AM~8708757
> *because only a nerd would know about that.....
> 
> and its spelled eriC!!!......lol
> *


act like u dont know what im talking about


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i don't.... i don't read comic books...... lol :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2007, 12:44 AM~8708788
> *i don't.... i don't read comic books...... lol  :cheesy:
> *


i dont read comic books either


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 3 2007, 10:37 PM~8708727
> *why not? anakin battled obi darth battled sidius why cant erick battle joe  :cheesy:
> *


that was just corny
:scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Sep 4 2007, 01:37 AM~8708727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEAR , you back on here this early fool ??? :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 3 2007, 11:21 PM~8709157
> *:scrutinize:
> the force is strong with this one...
> 
> ...


93 brougham your our only hope !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 4 2007, 12:58 AM~8708946
> *that was just corny
> :scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 4 2007, 08:32 AM~8710539
> *
> 
> 
> ...














:cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn the fleetwood parked outside and everything.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 03:24 PM~8692422
> *here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while  07 22" escalade stocks drilled direct bolt on for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


where the 22 inch vogues at? :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXJWkkVIL4g


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 01:24 PM~8692422
> *here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while  07 22" escalade stocks drilled direct bolt on for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...



DAT SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS *****!!! MAD PROPS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Sep 4 2007, 11:33 AM~8712231
> *where the 22 inch vogues at?  :biggrin:
> *


VOGUE hasn't made a 22" passenger car tire yet but there's hope for the future :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 4 2007, 11:36 AM~8712263
> *DAT SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS *****!!! MAD PROPS
> *


thanks dog i appreciate the props , i just like to experiment new ideas and change shit around my mind is always going 100 miles an hour :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

we won't see this one for a while she's getting a full make over but she'll be back this one and the other monte aren't going anywhere


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2007, 03:52 PM~8713393
> *we won't see this one for a while she's getting a full make over but she'll be back this one and the other monte aren't going anywhere
> 
> 
> ...


u shoulda sent my eldo instead...at least that needs a makeover! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2007, 01:52 PM~8713393
> *we won't see this one for a while she's getting a full make over but she'll be back this one and the other monte aren't going anywhere
> 
> 
> ...


dam.... thats cool wat u planning on doing to it oscar.....


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2007, 04:40 PM~8713303
> *VOGUE hasn't made a 22" passenger car tire yet but there's hope for the future  :cheesy:
> *


what size tire you rollin right now? that isnt the stock escalade tire? if im not mistaken they make the exact same size, unless of course you changed tires.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Sep 4 2007, 05:26 PM~8713680
> *what size tire you rollin right now? that isnt the stock escalade tire? if im not mistaken they make the exact same size, unless of course you changed tires.
> *


ok i looked a little closer. them bitches look pretty skinny. you must have changed em


----------



## rollin lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)

that shit was nnnnoootttt ffffunnnnyyyy.lol.


----------



## rollin lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 11:03 PM~8707345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2007, 02:52 PM~8713393
> *we won't see this one for a while she's getting a full make over but she'll be back this one and the other monte aren't going anywhere
> 
> 
> ...


NICE OSCAR...GOOD 2 SEE SHES GETTING A MAKEOVER

ANOTHER CAR U WONT SEE FOR A WHILE, SWITCHITTER'S CADDY "HOOD RICH" IS GETTING A MAKEOVER ASWELL








HIS RIMS FOR SALE AS WELL 14" CENTER GOLDS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Dam alot of rides getin make overs...Nice to see everyone is doin good,and gettin on the grind....Hope to see them soon....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Alright, here are some pics. I got it out of my shed earlier today, and noticed the gold got a scuff on it. It looks like it could be cleaned off, but I don't have any gold cleaner. It's still dirty from being in the shed. I will clean it up tomorrow and get more pics.


























SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lolololol


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2007, 05:02 PM~8714800
> *Alright, here are some pics. I got it out of my shed earlier today, and noticed the gold got a scuff on it. It looks like it could be cleaned off, but I don't have any gold cleaner. It's still dirty from being in the shed. I will clean it up tomorrow and get more pics.
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2007, 06:02 PM~8714800
> *Alright, here are some pics. I got it out of my shed earlier today, and noticed the gold got a scuff on it. It looks like it could be cleaned off, but I don't have any gold cleaner. It's still dirty from being in the shed. I will clean it up tomorrow and get more pics.
> 
> 
> ...


PM'D


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno... 300 o.b.o.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2007, 06:40 PM~8715541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

point blank IIIA vest, 100 bucks. new condition, got a conceable so need this one gone


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 4 2007, 09:48 PM~8717560
> *point blank IIIA vest, 100 bucks. new condition, got a conceable so need this one gone
> 
> 
> ...



sum1 should get it for the hangouts

:guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 5 2007, 01:42 AM~8718736
> *sum1 should get it for the hangouts
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 04:09 AM~8718971
> *lol
> *




the way shit is now a days u need one n maybee a kevlar helmet too


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Dron Putting It Down With That PhotoShop Editing


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 5 2007, 06:32 AM~8719228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 5 2007, 08:32 AM~8719228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE IT YOU SHOULD PUT IT LIKE THAT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 5 2007, 07:32 AM~8719228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but its the same colorscheme as jesus's accord from second to none back in the days.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hey linsay, here's the photoshop of your car with your future plans that you asked for.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 5 2007, 12:11 PM~8721006
> *:biggrin:
> *



DIMELO LOST ASS NIGA!!! WUT IT DO HOMIE...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 5 2007, 01:11 PM~8721006
> *:biggrin:
> *


oye perdido!! wats up cuz


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 12:43 PM~8720308
> *looks good but its the same colorscheme as jesus's accord from second to none back in the days.....
> *


fukin hater, wheres that car now? lol plus that was a full show car wasnt it? and it was a square body accord.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

all this over a honda :around:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:31 PM~8721703
> *fukin hater, wheres that car now? lol plus that was a full show car wasnt it? and it was a square body accord.
> *



eXACTLY


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

HAVE UR FUN ERIC WAIT TILL I GET HOME uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8721771
> *HAVE UR FUN ERIC WAIT TILL I GET HOME uffin:
> *


you guys live together :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Sep 5 2007, 01:40 PM~8721771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






jesus accord was a 93.... doesnt mean its not the same thing....lol


youre going to tell me if you get a 87 monte and paint it exactly like rolin malo... it's not "copying" ?????


anyways its just a photoshop who cares... i was just pointing out the fact it looked like jesus accord..... 

god.. cant say SHIT on here without someones panties getting all ina bunch....









and last time i spoke to him he said the car was in orlando where he had moved to.....lol since you asked where is the car at now....lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 03:49 PM~8721835
> *lololol....
> jesus accord was a 93.... doesnt mean its not the same thing....lol
> youre going to tell me if you get a 87 monte and paint it exactly like rolin malo... it's not "copying" ?????
> ...


lol fucker. u were suppose to stay quiet.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lmao i had to :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 5 2007, 01:54 PM~8721869
> *lmao i had to  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



here, this is a bit more accurate....








lol


lol i had to..... :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RoLLiN SS, *japSW20,* tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN


Wuzup homie


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:uh: dont you drive a orange honda


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 5 2007, 01:00 PM~8721916
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RoLLiN SS, japSW20, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN
> Wuzup homie
> *


  tranquilo, talking some shit on miami fest :biggrin: bout to go tear up the 13's on the regal


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 5 2007, 02:01 PM~8721930
> *  tranquilo, talking some shit on miami fest  :biggrin:  bout to go tear up the 13's on the regal
> *



lol you still got that bullet proof vest?.... i might need it...lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 01:06 PM~8721974
> *lol you still got that bullet proof vest?.... i might need it...lol
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DAM HONDA HATERS LOL :buttkick:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 09:43 AM~8720308
> *looks good but its the same colorscheme as jesus's accord from second to none back in the days.....
> *


i dont see it...jesus car was silver with flakes, this car look more like a grey color....and i could be wrong(memory is going with age..lol) but i dont remember jesus having patterns/graphics on the side...i just remeber the mural on the hood. and that was back in the days...most of the people up in here dont even know that car


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 5 2007, 02:29 PM~8722180
> *i dont see it...jesus car was silver with flakes, this car look more like a grey color....and i could be wrong(memory is going with age..lol) but i dont remember jesus having patterns/graphics on the side...i just remeber the mural on the hood. and that was back in the days...most of the people up in here dont even know that car
> *



the car actually had black and gray ghost patterns all over the sides... hood and trunk had murals.... then later meer added more murals across the sides..... 

silver is silver anyway you put it..... and yeah....lol not many people here know that car...lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 01:43 PM~8722291
> *the car actually had black and gray ghost patterns all over the sides... hood and trunk had murals.... then later meer added more murals across the sides.....
> 
> silver is silver anyway you put it..... and yeah....lol not many people here know that car...lol
> *


post a pic of it.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 5 2007, 02:53 PM~8722375
> *post a pic of it.....
> *


i dont have any on the pc but i have video footage of it and i have actual pictures of it somewhere... ill see if i can dig them out and scan em


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*


:uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, GuCcIcRoWnViC, BLAZED96, 96' lincoln

:uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 04:31 PM~8722677
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, GuCcIcRoWnViC, BLAZED96, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: JAMESDCOBB, 94pimplac, DRòN, SoMiami, 
LOWLYFE62, HardTimes92, 96' lincoln, 87blazer, BLAZED96


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iIA2R01zpZ0
who remembers this ?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Hangout tonite,lets see whos going...we should think of going to 68 street at that auto parts cuz for a fact 49street is going to be on fire tonite....dale...


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

* FOR SALE LAST OFFER 1000 OBO*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 93brougham, *Luxury Roller, GuCcIcRoWnViC, lylorly*



r0llerzzz!!



negroooooo


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham* 
:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

FOR U ***** 2 TRIP OUT LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOxC9WN-R0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYzLBp5C3E


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 11:01 AM~8720923
> *hey linsay, here's the photoshop of your car with your future plans that you asked for.
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

u think its funny bear do yahhhhh


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

1980 OLDS CUTLASS IT HAS 1INCH EXTENDED A-ARM AND FRONT REINFORCED AND A 2PUMP 6BATTERY RACK $1,800 OBO

























13s FOR SALE BRAND NEW IN THE BOX $500


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 5 2007, 04:43 PM~8724199
> *hahaha
> *



w.t.f.... :cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 5 2007, 11:43 PM~8726566
> *w.t.f.... :cheesy:
> *


oye *******!! wats up..


i think we should hit up Discount next week there will probably be no problem there!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I think it's time to look for a new location.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 6 2007, 12:01 AM~8726696
> *I think it's time to look for a new location.... :nicoderm:
> *


x2 n Discount Autoparts in 12ave and 68st seems perfect!! there is hangouts there every saturday and never gets raided.. If we go n just chill they wont kick us out cuz its not the same cops from lowes that work that area!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 6 2007, 01:22 AM~8726847
> *x2 n Discount Autoparts in 12ave and 68st seems perfect!! there is hangouts there every saturday and never gets raided.. If we go n just chill they wont kick us out cuz its not the same cops from lowes that work that area!!
> *


alot of us fellow layitlow'ers chill there after lowes and we've only been kicked out once, and that was cuz the ricers were "drifting" (lol) on the other side of the parking lot.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Sep 5 2007, 07:01 PM~8723865
> *    FOR SALE LAST OFFER 1000  OBO
> 
> 
> ...



DOES THIS CAR STILL HAVE THAT EURO CLIP.....???


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 5 2007, 02:03 PM~8722442
> *i dont have any on the pc but i have video footage of it and i have actual pictures of it somewhere... ill see if i can dig them out and scan em
> *


thats how old this car is...no digital camara pics of it...lol..just regular photos...have a couple of pics somewhere in boxes


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 5 2007, 01:00 PM~8721916
> *Wuzup homie
> *


when does she need that last set of shots??? this weekend or next??? 
heres a pic i snapped of her and zeus sitting at the door getting sun. I dont let them out as much anymore cuz t he city passed by last week and fined my neighbor two houses down for having a pit :angry: but he's an asshole cuz he would leave the dog tied up in the back to a tree with no fence so every-1 noticed :uh: . so they're gonna be in the house for mintue till i kno e they dont come back...damn i gotta get my fence up :angry:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 6 2007, 08:58 AM~8728041
> *when  does she need that last set of shots??? this weekend or next???
> heres a pic i snapped of her and zeus sitting at the door getting sun. I dont let them out as much anymore cuz t he city passed by last week and fined my neighbor two houses down for having a pit  :angry:  but he's an asshole cuz he would leave the dog tied up in the back to a tree with no fence so every-1 noticed  :uh: . so they're gonna be in the house for mintue till i kno e they dont come back...damn i gotta get my fence up  :angry:
> 
> ...




Thats a cute picture....sometime this week or weekend swing through my house and she gets her last shot....


:twak: :thumbsdown: :nosad: 

DONT LEAVE DOGS TIED UP THATS FUCKED UP...especially pits it makes them more aggresive


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 6 2007, 06:20 AM~8728122
> *Thats a cute picture....sometime this week or weekend swing through my house and she gets her last shot....
> :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> 
> ...


aight ill call u...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 6 2007, 05:39 AM~8728002
> *thats how old this car is...no digital camara pics of it...lol..just regular photos...have a couple of pics somewhere in boxes
> *


i think theres still some picture of it at festival tire posted up on the wall


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 06:40 AM~8728184
> *i think theres still some picture of it at festival tire posted up on the wall
> *


most likely...thats where i had my first caddi juiced at...when carlos was working off 1 of the lifts in the back :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Sep 5 2007, 07:01 PM~8723865
> *    FOR SALE LAST OFFER 1000  OBO
> 
> 
> ...


take it off its already sold. ill give you $700


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ :uh: dam ***** you try to low ball a few dollars on everybody :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 11:07 AM~8729438
> *^ :uh:  dam ***** you try to low ball a few dollars on everybody  :uh:
> *



lol thats the name of the game.......






come on... japs... ill give you 500 for the regal..... i dont need the keys.....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 6 2007, 10:12 AM~8729465
> *lol thats the name of the game.......
> come on... japs... ill give you 500 for the regal..... i dont need the keys.....
> *


fuck it, ill go drop it at your house, give me 5 minutes


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wow!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

don't forget about the show this weekend alot of people are talking about it so it might be a good show


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

fukin sidekick internet suks.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0 

lol.....


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

clay put it down


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 6 2007, 02:09 PM~8731108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT WORK *****!!! YO DA HOWS DA DOG>??? N MY BOYS HAVIN PUPS AGAIN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 6 2007, 01:09 PM~8731108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 dats a big 10-4


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6Ie5bUNObfs
supersoak that hoe!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 12:07 PM~8729438
> *^ :uh:  dam ***** you try to low ball a few dollars on everybody  :uh:
> *



ey on the serious note tho you talk alot *****. thats my homeboy right there im just messing with him. god damn you got nothing better to do then come on here rappin. lol oh by the way when you cant sell that regal let me know dawg


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

13s O.G FOR SALE BRAND NEW IN THE BOX $250 all chrome


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Luxury Roller, *96' lincoln, IN YA MOUF*, -PlayTime-, chevys863

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SwitchHitter, RoLLiN SS, *Luxury Roller*, *96' lincoln*, -PlayTime-
:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 6 2007, 03:06 PM~8731653
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SwitchHitter, RoLLiN SS, Luxury Roller, 96' lincoln, -PlayTime-
> :wave:
> *


WUT IT DO MR.HOOD RICH LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 6 2007, 02:08 PM~8731687
> *WUT IT DO MR.HOOD RICH LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUSSUP ***** WHAT U BEEN UP TO DAWG ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller,* DRòN*, Evelitog



uh oh.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 6 2007, 01:48 PM~8731462
> *ey on the serious note tho you talk alot *****. thats my homeboy right there im just messing with him. god damn you got nothing better to do then come on here rappin. lol oh by the way when you cant sell that regal let me know dawg
> *


yea man i love to rap online :uh: remember i could throw a rock and hit your house from where i am, i dont live in central florida. And about the regal, I have no repsect for people like you downgrading another mans car to try to come up on it by saving some pocket change. like i said I rather donate the car then give it to you, even if you brought me double the money. Im not the only one who doesnt like you on here. that should tell you something


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

Regals gonna sit for so long its gonna turn into a pumpkin foreal. heres eric chillin in the regal at age 43. (i kno u like this one lol)


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 6 2007, 03:25 PM~8731814
> *WUSSUP ***** WHAT U BEEN UP TO DAWG ?
> *


U KNOW ON THE GRIND...GETTIN DA CAR READY 4 THEM HATERS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AND U?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DRòN, Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, monalb


hurry up and post ur comeback :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 6 2007, 03:26 PM~8731834
> *Regals gonna sit for so long its gonna turn into a pumpkin foreal. heres eric chillin in the regal at age 43. (i kno u like this one lol)
> 
> 
> ...


hmm..... good stuff good stuff....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 6 2007, 02:29 PM~8731855
> *U KNOW ON THE GRIND...GETTIN DA CAR READY 4 THEM HATERS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AND U?
> *


Fo sho cuz..  ..... Same here *****  ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

JOSE REMEMBER THIS.... LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

joe- 1
eric- 0

:roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 6 2007, 05:31 PM~8731870
> *hmm..... good stuff good stuff....
> 
> 
> ...



lmao!! alright, things are gonna get serious in here now. :scrutinize:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 05:35 PM~8731904
> *joe-  1
> eric- 0
> 
> ...



lol yes!. so im guessing that was round one? eric?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> JOSE REMEMBER THIS.... LOL
> 
> Yeah... right before i got a Fucking flat at the beach.... Damn REDS !! :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Score Pending*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

lol aww


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

first one to guess this persons name on here gets a point :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> joe- 1
> eric- 0
> 
> :roflmao:


THATS COMPLETE BULLSHIT!!!....


[qoute] 
Joe: ***** u took it easy on him 
Joe: u put my lac in there, u made me some retarded, stuttering, drunk, fatass
Joe: and u just put some girl there saying fuk yea 
Joe: i was gonna let it slide. but now i HAVE to come bak to that 
Joe: ***** but foreal lol
Joe: mines was about a 5 maybe 6 on the fuked up scale 
Joe: u went str8 to a 9 

[/quote]



see, he even said that mines was more harsh!!!.... I should get the point!!!!......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 03:42 PM~8731958
> *first one to guess this persons name on here gets a point  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


stalker.... ronald....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 05:42 PM~8731958
> *first one to guess this persons name on here gets a point  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ronald? lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

eric wins


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 03:42 PM~8731958
> *first one to guess this persons name on here gets a point  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I HAVEN'T SEEN DAT ***** SENSE HIGH SKOL LOL DAT ***** IS LOST ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2007, 05:48 PM~8732010
> *eric wins
> *


ok heres the new one. im off to skool so no more fun till tonight lol.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 6 2007, 04:02 PM~8732126
> *ok heres the new one. im off to skool so no more fun till tonight lol.
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 6 2007, 02:06 PM~8732161
> *LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OH HELL NAW...THATS SOME FUNNY SHYT...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 6 2007, 04:43 PM~8731966
> *stalker.... ronald....
> *


 dayum ***** poor stalker .... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hahaha im glad im not involved in none of this


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 6 2007, 07:44 PM~8732888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u feelin left out bear? not getting enough attention? i got plenty of photoshop to go around :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 6 2007, 05:55 PM~8732980
> *lol ok. ding ding, thats round 2. lol
> u feelin left out bear? not getting enough attention? i got plenty of photoshop to go around  :biggrin:
> *


i can second that too.... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 6 2007, 05:03 PM~8733027
> *i can second that too....  :biggrin:
> *



its ok guys 

im just gunna spectate on this 1 lol


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 6 2007, 10:35 AM~8729674
> *don't forget about the show this weekend alot of people are talking about it so it might be a good show
> 
> 
> ...


HEY OSCAR R U GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

anyone selling a set of DUB brand 20" rims with tires


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 6 2007, 07:08 PM~8733059
> *its ok guys
> 
> im just gunna spectate on this 1 lol
> *



lmaoooo pussyyy!


----------



## VERT86LS (Sep 7, 2007)

696


----------



## VERT86LS (Sep 7, 2007)

GHETTO FABULOUS BITCH!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 6 2007, 01:09 PM~8731108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Dam that ***** clay has that game on lock...That town cars verigated leafing came out hard ass fuck....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ttt plz


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 6 2007, 01:35 PM~8729674
> *don't forget about the show this weekend alot of people are talking about it so it might be a good show
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: Alright show time! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 6 2007, 04:09 PM~8731108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clay is the man! :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 6 2007, 11:17 PM~8736146
> *Clay is the man!  :thumbsup:
> *


what i told you about drinking them green monsters large is 230 in the morning :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ UP MY MIAMI ****** ??? FINALLY FUCKIN FRIDAY...DE PINGA!!!! TIME 2 RELAX N CHILL....


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

93-96 lincoln towncar frame for sale 200.00


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

i have my boy sellin 2 CCE comp. bumps not sure of the piston sizes... HE'S SELLING IT FOR $600 only used for bout 4 to 5 month... car now lifted for 22's dats y he is sellin them... if any question PM ME


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 7 2007, 06:16 AM~8737128
> *WUTZ UP MY MIAMI ****** ??? FINALLY FUCKIN FRIDAY...DE PINGA!!!! TIME 2 RELAX N CHILL....
> *


BOY YOU AINT LYING !!! :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 7 2007, 09:53 AM~8737979
> *BOY YOU AINT LYING !!!  :cheesy:
> *



wutz up homie?? i told u i was gonna sho up eatin shit on wedsnesday lol...we should fitted more peepz inside da bitch lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 7 2007, 09:30 AM~8738271
> *wutz up homie?? i told u i was gonna sho up eatin shit on wedsnesday lol...we should fitted more peepz inside da bitch lol
> *


BITCH !!! you stupid ass fuck :biggrin: that shit looked like those clown cars they have in the circus :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 7 2007, 12:02 PM~8739020
> *BITCH !!! you stupid ass fuck  :biggrin:  that shit looked like those clown cars they have in the circus  :0  :cheesy:
> *


lol FUCK IT NO MORE AVEO THO DAT WAS DA LAST NITE WIT DAT RENTAL DATS Y WE WAS EATIN SHIT IN N FUCKIN UP DA E-BRAKE LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 7 2007, 11:02 AM~8739020
> *BITCH !!! you stupid ass fuck  :biggrin:  that shit looked like those clown cars they have in the circus  :0  :cheesy:
> *



tHAT sHIT lOOKED lIKE iT wAS bAGGED fUNNY ass FUCK 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 6 2007, 11:17 PM~8736146
> *Clay is the man!  :thumbsup:
> *


clay can definatly throw down some sick ass lines...i like reeds style cause it has more of the old school look....guess it depends on what car your doing it to...if a car is done up with suede and fiberglassing then clay id a good choice...more of a modern look.

my .02 cents


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 5 2007, 02:29 PM~8722180
> *i dont see it...jesus car was silver with flakes, this car look more like a grey color....and i could be wrong(memory is going with age..lol) but i dont remember jesus having patterns/graphics on the side...i just remeber the mural on the hood. and that was back in the days...most of the people up in here dont even know that car
> *









































































:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

old skoollllllllllllllllll


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

Miami fest photoshop challenge official score

Joe- 2
Eric- 1


LMAOOOO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 6 2007, 12:35 PM~8729674
> *don't forget about the show this weekend alot of people are talking about it so it might be a good show
> 
> 
> ...


See u ppl there!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2 87 LS monte headerpanels, and 2 LS fenders. and one LS bumper..... for $250 let me know let me know...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2 13 inch chrome rims good for continental kits 40 bucks each


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 7 2007, 03:59 PM~8740655
> *Miami fest photoshop challenge official score
> 
> Joe- 2
> ...



i can't get to personal with the photoshops cause he starts crying so i have to take it easy..... lol

his first one was horrible....... the second one was hillarious......lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2007, 04:01 PM~8740664
> *2 87 LS monte headerpanels, and 2 LS fenders. and one LS bumper..... for $250 let me know let me know...
> *




NO ONE??????





god.... you think it'll sell as cheap as that is.....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2007, 05:17 PM~8740773
> *NO ONE??????
> god.... you think it'll sell as cheap as that is.....
> *



dayum ***** give it some time goddayum ... its only been what ? 3 minutes since u posted :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol..... hey man.. the continental kit was posted on here for like 5 minutes and i had 8 pm's and it was sold right then.... lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

heres the only pic i got... im posting this for a friend..... 

i believe he has the grill and lights and all that too...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy: double post


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2007, 05:39 PM~8740929
> *:cheesy:  double post
> *


any progress on the regal? does it still even exist?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 7 2007, 05:06 PM~8741067
> *any progress on the regal? does it still even exist?
> *


lol no progress.... and yeah it exist's......


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2007, 03:36 PM~8740915
> *lol..... hey man.. the continental kit was posted on here for like 5 minutes and i had 8 pm's and it was sold right then.... lol
> *


:angry: ....... Damn!.......Don't remind me..


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

im just curious. what hydro shop is doing the cleanest work right now. Wicked was the shisnit. now whos the cleanest work?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 7 2007, 05:41 PM~8741252
> *im just curious. what hydro shop is doing the cleanest work right now. Wicked was the shisnit. now whos the cleanest work?
> *


lately all tha cars thats been hittin the streets with a new installed setup has been done by phill...i dunno who else


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

oh and yea its clean nice and simple and clean


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

What it Issssssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

LUXURY ROLLER~
*1ST* 2 PUT A BOOTY KIT ON A 98-02 TOWNCAR DOWN HERE!!!
yes you was put I was the 1st to do it right and with a lock and a dayton :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 7 2007, 06:47 PM~8741903
> *
> 
> *











with a lock no wood


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

305king caddilac doing its off the chain!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2007, 03:38 PM~8740925
> *heres the only pic i got... im posting this for a friend.....
> 
> i believe he has the grill and lights and all that too...
> ...


itll be good for an elky


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 7 2007, 06:52 PM~8741924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 7 2007, 06:36 PM~8741223
> *:angry: ....... Damn!.......Don't remind me..
> *


STFU u had 2 good ones and u slipped :angry:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

anyone going to nopi nationals next week


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 6 2007, 10:35 AM~8729674
> *don't forget about the show this weekend alot of people are talking about it so it might be a good show
> 
> 
> ...


4SHo ima Be Out There With my GOONS!!! :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam today i drove by festival and there was a old 88-91 civic hatch on reverse 13's looking juiced..... looking like 1999 again :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Sep 7 2007, 08:10 PM~8742504
> *anyone going to nopi nationals next week
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 7 2007, 02:28 AM~8736215
> *what i told you about drinking them green monsters large is 230 in the morning :cheesy:
> *


Its the CRACK, that makes me do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 7 2007, 07:28 PM~8742166
> *STFU u had 2 good ones and u slipped  :angry:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2007, 01:48 PM~8740188
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo that shit serious i remember seeing that one years back at lowrider by the way eric u got pics of the accord behind it the gold one ?????


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 7 2007, 07:20 PM~8741776
> *LUXURY ROLLER~
> *1ST* 2 PUT A BOOTY KIT ON A 98-02 TOWNCAR DOWN HERE!!!
> yes you was put I was the 1st to do it right and with a lock and a dayton  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: ITS COOL LIKE I I SAID I WAS THE 1ST...BUT I GOT MORE THINGS COMIN 2 KEEP GIVING IDEAS SO JUST KEEP TAKING NOTES :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 7 2007, 07:52 PM~8741924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO HAS WOOD ???


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

big dog i got five center gold daytons not chinas and if u going to get spinners for chips make sure u got the chips and slap a shell top on ur snow white car toooooo much white oh and before i forget put some lights on ur big booty kit holla when u get on my level


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 10:01 AM~8745341
> *big dog i got five center gold daytons not chinas and if u going to get spinners for chips make sure u got the chips and slap a shell top on ur snow white car toooooo much white oh and before i forget put some lights on ur big booty kit holla when u get on my level
> *


HOL UP GET ON UR LEVEL??? U SERIOUS :roflmao: OK BUDDY LOOK HERES SOME OTHER PICS TO GIVE U IDEAS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

AND BTW I THINK U NEED A NEW NAME FOR UR CAR CUZ LAST TIME I CHECKED HOOD RICH WAS TAKEN


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 8 2007, 09:36 AM~8745469
> *AND BTW I THINK U NEED A NEW NAME FOR UR CAR CUZ LAST TIME I CHECKED HOOD RICH WAS TAKEN
> *


fuck boy i had the car for 4 week and did all that and you had your for how long


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 10:41 AM~8745485
> *fuck boy i had the car for 4 week and did all that and you had your for how long
> *


LOLZ WHY U GETTIN MAD THOUGH CHIKKO....THATS THE GAME  BUT FUCK IT I AINT GONNA BE TRYPING BACK AND FORTH LIKE A NOVELA...CARS WILL DO THE TALKING....TIME WILL TELL


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

3 wheel your shit


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 10:48 AM~8745517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UR FUNNY U AINT EVEN CLIKING! I KNOW WHOS 4 LINK THA REALLY IS :uh: AND BELIEVE ME IT AINT URS


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Sep 8 2007, 09:52 AM~8745545
> *UR FUNNY U AINT EVEN CLIKING! I KNOW WHOS 4 LINK THA REALLY IS :uh: AND BELIEVE ME IT AINT URS
> *


fuck boy you are not on my level


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

""MIAMI"" THE PLACE TO HATE


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 8 2007, 10:09 AM~8745638
> *""MIAMI"" THE PLACE TO HATE
> *



:werd:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 8 2007, 10:09 AM~8745638
> *""MIAMI"" THE PLACE TO HATE
> *


tru that ..... :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Gotta luv it.... :banghead:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, gmoney127, *93brougham*

post sumthing already !!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham, gmoney127



:wave:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 8 2007, 10:17 AM~8745677
> *tru that .....  :uh:
> *


and it always R.O


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 10:42 AM~8745780
> *and it always R.O
> *


 NAH IT AINT ALWAYS R.O, SPEEKING FOR MYSELF I REALLY AINT GOT TO HATE ON ANYONE......


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT... uffin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

EVERYONE SHOULD STOP HATING ON ONE AND OTHER AND JUST GIVE PROPS TO ONE AND OTHER --------- JUST STOP HATING


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I got 18 lobsters today anyone down for some dinner????....NOT!!!!!

just something to get rid of the heat in here


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 8 2007, 03:23 PM~8747164
> *I got 18 lobsters today anyone down for some dinner????....NOT!!!!!
> 
> just something to get rid of the heat in here
> *


...lol...hows going to the track tonite???


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

lu lu whats up dog :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

u got any slam chargers 4 sale yo!!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, lo lo, juicedcaddy, *sickassscion*

:wave:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 10:54 AM~8745558
> *fuck boy you are not on my level
> *


Wus up lu what they do?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter, str8lowriding, *TheVIOLATOR*

:wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 8 2007, 03:57 PM~8747279
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scarface, lo lo, juicedcaddy, sickassscion
> 
> ...


What they do homie...here bored as fuck home,looking for something to do....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn too much heat in miami fest anyway hows that old saying go hated by plenty wanted by many disliked by some but confronted like none uffin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 12:42 PM~8745780
> *and it always R.O
> *


R.O. Dont hate on NO ONE....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Sep 8 2007, 08:12 PM~8747690
> *R.O. Dont hate on NO ONE....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Sep 8 2007, 06:12 PM~8747690
> *R.O. Dont hate on NO ONE....
> 
> 
> ...


All Day !!..... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

1984 cutlass supreme
$1500 OBO

Engine
1987 v6
Don’t know how many miles on it but it does run strong.

Exterior
2 tone silver/blue
Chrome 13x7 with tires
Body is very good condition…never crashed. Has small scratches and scuff marks but nothing major. Little rust along bottom of doors.

Interior
Blue double pillow cloth
Billet steering wheel
Billet rearview mirror
Dash does have some cracks on it
I have center piece of dash where a/c vents are. It has a psi guage mounted on it.

Sound system
Chrome 12’s are blown(but look pretty)
Sealed box
Chrome 1600w 2ch. Diesel audio amp.(great amp)
Small 250w 4ch. Mids/high amp
2006 model pioneer cd, mp3 player with aux input and remote

Suspension
Air ride with:
4 firestone airbags
BRAND NEW chrome viair 480c
Chrome 5 gallon tank
Square D adjustable 200 psi pressure switch
4- 3/8” valves rear
4- ½” SMC valves front
250 psi pressure guage	

Extras
Original rims/tires
Near complete set of chrome rockers
Extra set of rear brake light…painted candy red
NEW Seals for tune up: rear main, timing cover, valve cover, oil pan

Car is on overall good condition, needs MINOR tlc. I was in the process of changing rear main seal and never finished so the car right now is on jack stands. Everything has been removed to finish the job (tranny, driveshaft, oil pan, torque converter, and fly wheel) A good mechanic can get this back up in less than 2 hours. Car runs great and has a new carb and alternator. You will notice that some of the front suspension was removed…I will have it back up. A/C works but only blows out the bottom. If you have any questions just contact me


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

was that you on 595 westbound today? (the 59 or 60 not sure from 25th ryders)


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

nice lac dog :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 8 2007, 09:23 PM~8748106
> *nice lac dog :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

fuck yall SOUTH DADE bitches


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

LUIS JUST LEAVE THAT SHIT ALONE HOMIE ,JUST KEEP DOING YOUR THANG.......HOMIE IS YOUNG AND HES TRYING .. BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM WHEN I SPOKE TO HIM ARGUEING AINT GOING TO BUILD YOUR CAR... 
I don't need no love litter


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

kandy green


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 11:00 PM~8748547
> *LUIS JUST LEAVE THAT SHIT ALONE HOMIE ,JUST KEEP DOING YOUR THANG.......HOMIE IS YOUNG AND HES TRYING .. BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM WHEN I SPOKE TO HIM ARGUEING AINT GOING TO BUILD YOUR CAR...
> I don't need no love litter
> *


love the spelling


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

DAMLET ME GET OUT OF THIS DRAMA :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

SOUTH DADE ****** :angry: :nono:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DRòN, *96' lincoln*, TheVIOLATOR, shorty78


get on AIM puto!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Sep 8 2007, 04:27 PM~8746478
> *EVERYONE SHOULD STOP HATING ON ONE AND OTHER AND JUST GIVE PROPS TO ONE AND OTHER --------- JUST STOP HATING
> *


x2


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DE PINGA!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

whos going to the track tonight?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2007, 09:53 AM~8750362
> *whos going to the track tonight?
> *


i herd from peepz dat it's packed


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 9 2007, 08:53 AM~8750364
> *i herd from peepz dat it's packed
> *


today is the GM shootout and diesel truck shoot out


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2007, 10:01 AM~8750395
> *today is the GM shootout and diesel truck shoot out
> *


yes sir...ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN GONNA HAPPEN OUT THERE LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 9 2007, 09:23 AM~8750467
> *yes sir...ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN GONNA HAPPEN OUT THERE LOL
> *


do you happen to know at what time it is? I called the track and they dont pick up


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *SwitchHitter*, sweatitsdelta88

:wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 7 2007, 07:20 PM~8741770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2007, 11:29 AM~8750483
> *do you happen to know at what time it is? I called the track and they dont pick up
> *


it was packed, but got rained out..

only saw one diesel truck there...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *hiaballa, 93brougham*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

there was a good turn out alot of people showed up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

first turbo diesel s10 with 1000 horsepower :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

there was a couple nice booty kits out there first there was this one 









and than there was this one


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone have 10-16 inch pistons for sale??


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 11:54 PM~8748518
> *fuck yall SOUTH DADE bitches
> *


IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY BOUT SOUTHDADE GIMME A PHONE CALL 786-286-3958. TO ME BITCHES ARE THE ****** THAT HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER..I DONT LIKE THIS COMPUTER SHIT...IF U GOT ANY PROBLEMS WIT ROLLERZ ONLY WE DONT GOTTA BRING CLUBS INTO IT...WE CAN SOLVE IT ME AND YOU HOWEVER YOU WANT...

BY THE WAY UNLIKE YOU ROLLERZ ONLY BUILDS CARS WE DONT BUY THEM.. BELIEVE ME WE GOT THE MONEY TO BUY THEM TOO THE PROBLEM IS WERE ORINGINAL.. WE DONT COPY NOBODY...

IM NOT SAYING THIS BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEMS U GOT WIT TITO CUZ HE HASNT BEEN PART OF OUR CHAPTER FOR 2 WKS.. IM SAYIN THIS CUZ OF THE SLICK ASS COMMENT U MADE ABOUT MY CLUB....


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 9 2007, 01:09 AM~8748915
> *SOUTH DADE ******  :angry:  :nono:
> *


HOMEBOY I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BY UR LITTLE FACES, BUT DO ME A FAVOR AND STAY OUTTA BUISNESS THAT DONT CONCERN YOU...


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

LOOK CHIKO W/E PROBLEM U GOT WITH ME ITS WITH ME... YOU DONT GOTTA GO ON HERE AND DISRESPECT R.O. LIKE THAT KUZ THEY GOT NUTHIN 2 DO WITH THIS SHYT... I DIDNT CUM UP HERE AND AND SAY FUCK BOULEVARD ACES ***** KUZ IM MORE OF A MEN THAN THAT...ESPECIALLY OVER SUM FUCKIN BOOTY KIT. IM DROPPIN THIS SHYT ***** SO JUST DROP IT AND ITS WITH ME SO DONT GO BRINGIN SOUTH DADE R.O. INTO THIS OR EVELIO KUZ THEY GOT NUTHIN 2 DO WITH IT 
no more love letter


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Sep 9 2007, 02:08 PM~8751648
> *IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY BOUT SOUTHDADE GIMME A PHONE CALL 786-286-3958. TO ME BITCHES ARE THE ****** THAT HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER..I DONT LIKE THIS COMPUTER SHIT...IF U GOT ANY PROBLEMS WIT ROLLERZ ONLY WE DONT GOTTA BRING CLUBS INTO IT...WE CAN SOLVE  IT ME AND YOU HOWEVER YOU WANT...
> 
> BY THE WAY UNLIKE YOU ROLLERZ ONLY BUILDS CARS WE DONT BUY THEM.. BELIEVE ME WE GOT THE MONEY TO BUY THEM TOO THE PROBLEM IS WERE ORINGINAL.. WE DONT COPY NOBODY...
> ...


***** what you wont to do


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 8 2007, 11:42 AM~8745780
> *and it always R.O
> *


Do me a favor and don't bring the whole clubs name into this bullshit.
If you have a problem with a certain chapter, or a certain member call them out.
Miami chapter is laying low and weve been that way for a while...
Thank you,
Big Ivan


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Sep 9 2007, 02:56 PM~8751883
> *Do me a favor and don't bring the whole clubs name into this bullshit.
> If you have a problem with a certain chapter, or a certain member call them out.
> Miami chapter is laying low and weve been that way for a while...
> ...


who said miami chapter


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

o . o. whats going on in here? lets all go fishing!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 9 2007, 04:04 PM~8751923
> *who said miami chapter
> *


You did'nt say Miami chapter but you said R/O.
When you say R/O your talking about the whole club...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 9 2007, 04:32 PM~8752052
> *o . o. whats going on in here? lets all go fishing!
> *


Whenever you want, You know im down.


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 9 2007, 05:49 PM~8751848
> ****** what you wont to do
> *


DOG IM TIRED OF THIS PUSSY COMPUTER SHIT....I TOLD U CALL ME UP AND LET ME KNO WHAT YOU *WANT* TO DO...HERES THE # AGAIN 786-286-3958 UR BALLS ARE REAL SWOL ON THE COMPUTER CALL ME UP AND WELL SEE WUZUH.. WE CAN FIX THIS 2 WAYS...A FADE OR A CONVERSATION....STOP TALKING SHIT ON THE COMPUTER AND CALL ME UP


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> DOG IM TIRED OF THIS PUSSY COMPUTER SHIT....I TOLD U CALL ME UP AND LET ME KNO WHAT YOU *WANT* TO DO...HERES THE # AGAIN 786-286-3958 UR BALLS ARE REAL SWOL ON THE COMPUTER CALL ME UP AND WELL SEE WUZUH.. WE CAN FIX THIS 2 WAYS...A FADE  OR A CONVERSATION....STOP TALKING SHIT ON THE COMPUTER AND CALL ME UP
> [/quote
> :0


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 9 2007, 04:12 PM~8752216
> * :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

whats up SUPER62


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

What it do homie... :wave:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

3 ACES
3 Members: blvd ace miami, -SUPER62-, DANNY305 :scrutinize:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Sep 9 2007, 06:03 PM~8752167
> *DOG IM TIRED OF THIS PUSSY COMPUTER SHIT....I TOLD U CALL ME UP AND LET ME KNO WHAT YOU WANT TO DO...HERES THE # AGAIN 786-286-3958 UR BALLS ARE REAL SWOL ON THE COMPUTER CALL ME UP AND WELL SEE WUZUH.. WE CAN FIX THIS 2 WAYS...A FADE  OR A CONVERSATION....STOP TALKING SHIT ON THE COMPUTER AND CALL ME UP
> *



i'll call u make sure u pick up


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 9 2007, 06:41 PM~8752409
> *3 ACES
> 3 Members: blvd ace miami, -SUPER62-, DANNY305  :scrutinize:
> *


wow look at all this drama im no one in here but looks like to me ur calling for backup or something


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 9 2007, 06:41 PM~8752411
> *i'll call u make sure u pick up
> *


who called you into theyre convo


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pac man_@Sep 9 2007, 06:51 PM~8752491
> *wow look at all this drama im no one in here but looks like to me ur calling for backup or something
> *


we don't need back up fool we only 4 true members that have heart yo do me a favor find ms pac-man and with a name like ms pac-man it could be a tranny watch out :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pac man_@Sep 9 2007, 05:51 PM~8752491
> *wow look at all this drama im no one in here but looks like to me ur calling for backup or something
> *


Aint nobody callin for backup homie...I just saw that my homie Luis was postin so I wanted to see whats going down...he dont need no backup to handle his shit but he's part of my ACES family, and nobody fucks with family... :biggrin:


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 9 2007, 06:55 PM~8752526
> *we don't need back up fool we only 4 true members that have heart yo do me a favor find ms pac-man and with a name like ms pac-man it could be a tranny watch out  :biggrin:
> *


we dont have trannys in detroit i dunno about miami though heard theres LOTS


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 9 2007, 06:57 PM~8752540
> *Aint nobody callin for backup homie...I just saw that my homie Luis was postin so I wanted to see whats going down...he dont need no backup to handle his shit but he's part of my ACES family, and nobody fucks with family... :biggrin:
> *


uhh huh go on


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 7 2007, 08:16 PM~8742082
> *itll be good for an elky
> *












was on an elky..... now its forsale.....


2 LS monte headerpanels with grill and lights (only missing corner lights).... 2 LS monte fenders, one LS monte front bumper..... $250 takes it


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

THE BEEF BETWEEN ROLLERZ ONLY AND BLVD ACES HAS BEEN SQUASHED....BY LUIS (BLVD ACES) AND DEE (ROLLERZ ONLY)


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 9 2007, 07:41 PM~8752411
> *i'll call u make sure u pick up
> *


Call me up Danny, I aien't got no problems with you.. que bola?


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

man what up danny and lu i need an slam charger got any 4 sale


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> All Day !!..... :biggrin:
> [/quote
> is in that george old cadillac :roflmao: that shit is a bucket  :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

any 14s for sale out their.......


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

a luis mad props on the lincoln


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

2 tyms for miami


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> > All Day !!..... :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > is in that george old cadillac :roflmao: that shit is a bucket  :roflmao: :loco:
> 
> ...


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Sep 9 2007, 05:32 PM~8752806
> *:uh:  what u got?
> *


why you care? :0


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 9 2007, 06:19 PM~8752709
> *any 14s for sale out their.......
> *


 i got some 14 center god daytons new tires n also 13 all crome w/ gold spinners both r 72 spokes 4 sale $1100 for both set


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> > All Day !!..... :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > is in that george old cadillac :roflmao: that shit is a bucket  :roflmao: :loco:
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.coachbuildersltd.com/index.html

any1 ever heard of these ppl or been there??

if so do they still do old cars?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *SwitchHitter*

:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *blvd ace miami*

:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 9 2007, 05:21 PM~8752722
> *2  tyms for miami
> *



get the rangers lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 9 2007, 07:43 PM~8753312
> *http://www.coachbuildersltd.com/index.html
> 
> any1 ever heard of these ppl or been there??
> ...



why don't you just call and ask? :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 9 2007, 06:43 PM~8753312
> *http://www.coachbuildersltd.com/index.html
> 
> any1 ever heard of these ppl or been there??
> ...


better stack your chips, im not talking about a couple thousand either..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

90 lac grill $25 obo 












90 lac lights $100 obo











pm me if interested


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

REPP THAT SHIT 305


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 9 2007, 08:08 PM~8753077
> *i got some 14 center god daytons  new tires n also 13 all crome w/ gold spinners  both r 72 spokes 4 sale $1100 for both set
> *



u want some center gold 17x9 daytons for those 13s

they in perfect shape, wit chrome k/os wit vogue chips.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 9 2007, 09:51 PM~8754290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT WORK HOMIE!!! :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

is the girl included???


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2007, 10:33 PM~8754693
> *is the girl included???
> *


X2 LOL


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 9 2007, 11:41 PM~8754764
> *X2 LOL
> *


haha, whoever talks homie into trading me can have her #...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT UP MIAMI...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> u want some center gold standard 17x9 daytons for those 13s... 3 have brand new vogues (less than 100 miles), one needs to be replaced, it's new but the sidewall got all f'd up.
> 
> they in perfect shape, wit chrome k/os wit vogue chips.
> 
> ...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone got a steering collumn for a g-body they can sell me.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*****.....wussup wit miguel he still gonna get that from me


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

I SEE YOU LUIS.......................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ON THE NEW RIDE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2007, 01:31 AM~8416963
> *READY TO CATCH WRECK CUZ ITS KILL OR BE KILLED IMO BE POSTED UP IN DA PARKING LOT IN CARROL CITY REAL SOON ***** WHATS HATNIN! YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2007, 04:56 PM~8760179
> *:biggrin:
> *


i heard you bought pots and pans for your impala, gunna look bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 10 2007, 07:58 PM~8760191
> *i heard you bought pots and pans for your impala, gunna look bad ass :biggrin:
> *


I would love to cop a set of some ultra chrome hammer 13x7's rev sittin on some 175/50 blackwalled BFG's NAGGA! :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 10 2007, 04:31 PM~8759592
> ******.....wussup wit miguel he still gonna get that from me
> *


WUTS UP HOMIE. HE SAID HE'S NOT SURE WUT HE WANTS 2 DO YET SO W/E


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

72 spokes d's 1100 for both set of 14's and 13's


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 10 2007, 08:21 PM~8760328
> *72 spokes d's 1100 for both set of 14's and 13's
> 
> 
> ...




Wuzup homie what it do!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 10 2007, 06:33 PM~8760424
> *Wuzup homie what it do!!
> *



wus up when r u going to the hangout again? here the light danny was talkin about in my bike before paint












after paint


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

$ 3500 obo 



























its cut in the front ready for juice


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ok heres the deal. this rides for sale its a chrysler sebring (1998 i think) it rides ruff, the interiors all fuked up, its primered, has a wide body kit, molded, but cracked all over, jams are painted orange, cars pretty beat up. but its clikin. 

8 -SMC valves
1 -450C Viair Compresoor
1 -5 gallon tank
its on air cyclinders. 
its all 3/8" 
and has a swtichbox with 10 switches already wired up. 

PRICE IS $1000 *OR BEST OFFER* (seriously shoot ur best offers)


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8761808
> *$ 3500 obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

<<<<looking for some 13 x 7 to fit my fleetwood caddy 88 im geting tomarow im looking to buy in the next few week looking for all crome


oscar look out for me


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, dball98,* 93brougham*


:uh: :uh: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT DA DEAL MIAMI


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 10 2007, 08:05 PM~8760709
> *wus up when r u going to the hangout again? here the light danny was talkin about in my bike before paint
> 
> 
> ...



Nice paint work ! ! ! That caddie light looks good. Nice work.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

94 GRAND MARQUIS FOR SALE $2000 OBO......121500 MILES COLD A/C RUNS STRONG COMPLETELY STOCK


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

New body Towncar 3800! '99 presidential with 155k but runs/shifts perfect, doesn't leak anything or smoke..appears to be a very well maintained car... damn you practically got to give cars away these days =]


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

ANYONE DOWN HERE INTRESTED IN A 97 LINCOLN ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT DAVID YOUR OLD VERT MADE IT TO THE BIG SCREEN 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DC4Rb9quKk


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 11 2007, 02:20 PM~8767688
> *CHECK IT OUT DAVID YOUR OLD VERT MADE IT TO THE BIG SCREEN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DC4Rb9quKk
> 
> ...


I NEW IT COULD MAKE IT BIG.MUCH PROPS *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for my dogg DERRICK G "REAL BIG" for making it happen :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, HEAVErollerz90, lo lo, illmatic1125, *93brougham*, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

wutttt theyyy dooo foooolll!


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

LETS GET IT.............


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Sep 11 2007, 03:31 PM~8768154
> *LETS GET IT.............
> *


i tryed and told you baby boy


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up dog just reading peoples statments on here


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what up dade county!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

That frame is hard as fuck...I like that light in the back...shyt looks real good..I Hope to see it out soon...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

,looking for nice G-bodiesCaddies,and Lincs,will also consider trade plus cash


drivetrain-327, 202 camelback heads,wrapped headers,oversized cam,edelbrock intake,edelbrock 650 carb,edelbrock air cleaner,chrome valve covers,crome pulleys,chrome fan shroud,400 radiator,tranny radiator/cooler,700 r4 tranny,dual flowmaster exhaust,andb&m shift kit.
Body-straight body,no rust,all emblems,trim,grill,and bumpers new,new windshield,new paint,and chrome cowl
Interior-recently done all red tweed and vinyl guts,new carpet and carpet mats,no rips,tears,or blemishes on interior material
Frame/under carriage-frame and under carriage very solid,no rust 
Rims-White powder coated dishes and hubs with gold nipples and chrome spokes,zenith style knock offshttp://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/vynetyme/
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02650.flv
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02658.flv


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

still got te regal $5k


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

ANYBODY WANA TC ?


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

GOT A EUROCLIP FOR A CUTTY FOR SAIL 350 FAIR CONDITION HIT ME UP AT [email protected] FOR INFO......


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

SALE********


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

any 1 got a monte ls front clip for sale pm me


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

$ 3500 obo 





























needa sell quick


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it's time to bring out the lolos again UCE REDS HANGOUT this saturday starts at nine . every one wants a legit spot to hangout at well here it is support the hangout and ride threw


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

1984 cutlass supreme
$1500 

Engine
1987 v6
Don’t know how many miles on it but it does run strong.

Exterior
2 tone silver/blue
Chrome 13x7 with tires(one knock-off damaged)
Body is very good condition…never crashed. Has small scratches and scuff marks but nothing major. Little rust along bottom of doors.

Interior
Blue double pillow cloth
Billet steering wheel
Billet rearview mirror
Dash does have some cracks on it
I have center piece of dash where a/c vents are. It has a psi guage mounted on it.

Sound system
Chrome 12’s are blown(but look pretty)
Sealed box
Chrome 1600w 2ch. Diesel audio amp.(great amp)
Small 250w 4ch. Mids/high amp
2006 model pioneer cd, mp3 player with aux input and remote

Suspension
Air ride with:
4 firestone airbags
BRAND NEW chrome viair 480c
Chrome 5 gallon tank
Square D adjustable 200 psi pressure switch
4- 3/8” valves rear
4- ½” SMC valves front
250 psi pressure guage	

Extras
Original rims/tires
Near complete set of chrome rockers
Extra set of rear brake light…painted candy red
NEW Seals for tune up: rear main, timing cover, valve cover, oil pan

Car is on overall good condition, needs MINOR tlc. I was in the process of changing rear main seal and never finished so the car right now is on jack stands. Everything has been removed to finish the job (tranny, driveshaft, oil pan, torque converter, and fly wheel) A good mechanic can get this back up in less than 2 hours. Car runs great and has a new carb and alternator. You will notice that some of the front suspension was removed…I will have it back up. A/C works but only blows out the bottom. If you have any questions just contact me

















































































[/quote]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@Sep 11 2007, 10:00 PM~8770251
> *GOT A EUROCLIP FOR A CUTTY FOR SAIL 350 FAIR CONDITION HIT ME UP AT [email protected] FOR INFO......
> *



PICS PLEASE.........


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *Scarface*

:wave: FUCK DA HATIN ASS ***** HE DON'T WANT WUT WE GOT CUMMIN SOON....LET DEM KEEP ON TALKIN SHIT ***** N DON'T WORRY BOUT DAT SHIT *****....DAT Y R CARS IN DA LOW LOW N AIN'T COMIN TILL IT'S DONE...THEN WE'LL C WUTS UP LOL FUCK DAT SHIT...
:biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 12 2007, 10:51 AM~8773580
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Scarface
> 
> ...


x2!!! fuck that *****!! cant wait till 08!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

FOR SALE!!!.........96 FLEETWOOD 179K MILES RUNS GOOD...COLD A/C...ALPINE HEAD UNIT NEW MIDS AND HIGHS AND A LIL AMP......$2500 OBO


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 12 2007, 11:51 AM~8773580
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Scarface
> 
> ...



AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *RoLLiN SS*, HEAVErollerz90

:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 12 2007, 01:38 PM~8774207
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, RoLLiN SS, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...



wuz da deal homie...couldnt make it to the meeting saturday i was knocked out like a rock to tired from catching and eating lobsters


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 12 2007, 12:26 PM~8774529
> *wuz da deal homie...couldnt make it to the meeting saturday i was knocked out like a rock to tired from catching and eating lobsters
> *


wutz up wit da ragata weekend tho???? I KNOW U FINNA CALL ME UP RIGHT BITCH!!!  I'LL GET DEM READY LOL :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 12 2007, 02:37 PM~8774595
> *wutz up wit da ragata weekend tho???? I KNOW U FINNA CALL ME UP RIGHT BITCH!!!  I'LL GET DEM READY LOL :0
> *



****** if u gettin dem ready im gettin mine ready....we got a DJ on the boat....THATS RIGHT A MUTHAFUCKIN DJ....A STRIPPER POLE BEING MOUNTED ON THE CUTTY CABIN AND A BUBBA KEG (with our own version of hunch punch) its called Busy Juice to get the hoe's loose!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 12 2007, 12:02 PM~8774801
> ******* if u gettin dem ready im gettin mine ready....we got a DJ on the boat....THATS RIGHT A MUTHAFUCKIN DJ....A STRIPPER POLE BEING MOUNTED ON THE CUTTY CABIN AND A BUBBA KEG (with our own version of hunch punch) its called Busy Juice to get the hoe's loose!!!!
> *


out of nowhere i want to join rollin :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Just a quick edit the Keg will be mounted on top of the t-top with a funnel running down to the side's of the boat with valves on each end....GOD I LOVE MY CREATIVITY!


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=360221&st=0 2500 obo in tampa virgin trades welcome


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*Yo Ross congratulations on the website feature homie!*


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

where the hang out goin to be today??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 12 2007, 01:08 PM~8774855
> *Just a quick edit the Keg will be mounted on top of the t-top with a funnel running down to the side's of the boat with valves on each end....GOD I LOVE MY CREATIVITY!
> *




dawg u know wuts up cuz...u know i'm down n i'll get dem hoes ready u just let *ME KNO FOOL!!!*


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowes


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

i say we move tha hangout to another day during the week so we can be able to chill the cops kno wednessday we chill at these spots so i say we move it to another day like tommorow or next tuesday so we can see if the turn out is good if not im out of ideassssss


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

4sale 68 chevy impala custom


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ANY 1 HERE FROM MIAMI BROWARD IM LOOKING FOR THESE PARTS FOR ME 88 CADDY BROME 4 DOOR

HERE THE LIST THINGS I WANT IF ANY U GO TO THE JUNK YARDS SEE ANY THESE PARTS OR HAVE ANY PARTS PM ME

BOTH FRONT FILLER

BOTH BACK FILLERS

I ALSO LOOKING FOR 90 FRONT AND SIDES


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

No need to move to another day! Just to move it to Discount Autoparts on 68th and 12ave


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 12 2007, 02:48 PM~8775263
> *Yo Ross congratulations on the website feature homie!
> *


thanks  

they waited until 2 months after i sold it tho haha.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

TTTMFT!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

1995 alvaro representing  









that's what i call a throw back pic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's me in 97 before big rims were invented :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

YOOOO DOUBLE-O I THINK U NEED TO COME BACK TO YOUR ROOTS AND GET SOME 13S IM HAVE SOME 13S AND 4 PUMPS ON MY CADDY MAN I CANT WAIT TO FIX THIS CADDY UP I WANNA HAVE READY FOR MIAMI LOWRIDER


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 12 2007, 10:50 PM~8779700
> *YOOOO  DOUBLE-O I THINK U NEED TO COME BACK TO YOUR ROOTS AND GET SOME 13S IM HAVE SOME 13S AND 4 PUMPS ON MY CADDY  MAN I CANT WAIT TO FIX THIS CADDY UP I WANNA HAVE READY FOR MIAMI LOWRIDER
> *


good luck on the caddy ***** but as far as for the 13's part i already put my time in . i still remember going to the firestone on hwd blv and getting the 155 80 13's put on. those tire installer use to hate putting those things on :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

U REMBER THE GUY WITH BROWN HAIR DON THAT WAS MY UNCLE HE USE TO BE THE MANGER THERE ALL MY 13S USE TO BE FREE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 12 2007, 11:11 PM~8779825
> *U REMBER THE GUY WITH BROWN HAIR DON THAT WAS MY UNCLE HE USE TO BE THE MANGER THERE  ALL MY 13S USE TO BE FREE
> *


FUCKER :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

HE STILL WORKS AT SOEM TIRE PLACE I NEED CALL HIM CAUSE IM NEED SOEM FREE TIRES FOR MY 13S


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

I REMBER WHEN I USE TO BUY THEM THEY WHERE LIKE 13.88 CENTS EACH THEN THEY WENT TO 16.95 THEN THE LAST TIME I REMBER THEY WHERE 26.00 EACH


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 12 2007, 11:24 PM~8779887
> *HE STILL WORKS AT SOEM TIRE PLACE I NEED CALL HIM CAUSE IM NEED SOEM FREE TIRES FOR MY 13S
> *


LEAVE THAT MAN ALONE DIDN'T HE DO ENOUGH ALREADY :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

wutz up ***** how u been homie...


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

QUE VOLA *****?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Sep 13 2007, 09:13 AM~8780660
> *QUE VOLA *****?
> *




Cono i think i seen a ghost!!!!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

last nights hangout was interesting lol mad props to my homeboi wit the checker flagged monte on 24'' dubs..on Point and everyone else that was ther also.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Sep 13 2007, 08:13 AM~8780660
> *QUE VOLA *****?
> *



DAMN MY ***** EDDIE FINALLY LEARN ABOUT LAY IT LOW.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 12 2007, 11:26 PM~8779894
> *I REMBER WHEN I USE TO BUY THEM THEY WHERE LIKE 13.88 CENTS EACH  THEN THEY WENT TO 16.95 THEN THE LAST TIME I REMBER THEY WHERE 26.00 EACH
> *


dam they used to be 9.99 a couple years ago, now theyre 28 a piece :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

YOOO JAP HOW THEM PUMPS WORKING U STILL GOT THEM


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hang out was going good yesterday until da truck peeled out infront of da cop & left da smoke everywhere so da crackers had 2 swoop in

da cops aint give a shit kuz they passed by earlier thru da parking lot & they aint harrass or nothin


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 13 2007, 07:30 AM~8780713
> *last nights hangout was interesting lol mad props to my homeboi wit the checker flagged monte on 24'' dubs..on Point and everyone else that was ther also.. :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR MY DAWG EARS DOIN BIG THANGS... LOL


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

YOO COUPE DE BEAR IM COMING FOR U LOL JUST GOT MY 4 DOOR CADDY


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ANYTHING GOIN DOWN IN OCTOBER???? BLVD ACES TEXAS WILL BE COMIN TO THE 305..... QUE ONDA LUIS 305 ACE DANNY FUCK THE GIANTS HOW BOUT DEM COWBOYS......


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 13 2007, 09:30 AM~8781763
> *YOO  COUPE DE BEAR IM COMING FOR U LOL JUST GOT MY 4 DOOR CADDY
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

aint bear a 2 door :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol hahhaah


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yeah his is a 2 door mine s a 4 door im just messing with him at least my caddy has shocks


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 13 2007, 09:52 AM~8781918
> *yeah his is a 2 door mine s a 4 door im just messing with him at least my caddy has shocks
> *


fuck shocks!!!!!


:tears:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2007, 10:55 AM~8781931
> *fuck shocks!!!!!
> :tears:
> *



and fuck carrots!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 13 2007, 12:13 PM~8782066
> *and fuck carrots!
> *




X2 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 11 2007, 11:52 PM~8771972
> *it's time to bring out the lolos again UCE REDS HANGOUT this saturday starts at nine . every one wants a legit spot to hangout at well here it is support the hangout and ride threw
> *


Thats right double-o its time to dust off some of those bad ass lolos no one brings out and come out to a REAL hangout that was created for real riders.UCE miami has brought to you what youve been waiting for so show support for the custom car scene and the lowrider scene.Last month we had a good turn out and thanks to all who came out -Elegance did it big,25th street,streets of gold, classic angles,sweat-it,rollin,[email protected],LowLyfe,and to all represented for your's,THANKS.Dont forget ,REDs Bowtie 9:00pm this sat night.Possible cruise afterwards, lets make it happen.UUSSOO!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Today he had to use his AK.......








....it wasnt a Good Day!!!!

Killed one cop, injured 3 with AK


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

they got a new pic of that ***** and he looks like a lil boy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2007, 09:30 AM~8781757
> *hang out was going good yesterday until da truck peeled out infront of da cop & left da smoke everywhere so da crackers had 2 swoop in
> 
> da cops aint give a shit kuz they passed by earlier thru da parking lot & they aint harrass or nothin
> *


of course the one night i don't go it's a good night  

i was at ross's crib scanning some old school pics like this one 
1995









ya'll see me on the left holding up the smaller banner


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Sep 13 2007, 11:09 AM~8782373
> *Thats right double-o its time to dust off some of those bad ass lolos no one brings out and come out to a REAL hangout that was created for real riders.UCE miami has brought to you what youve been waiting for so show support for the custom car scene and the lowrider scene.Last month we had a good turn out and thanks to all who came out -Elegance did it big,25th street,streets of gold, classic angles,sweat-it,rollin,[email protected],LowLyfe,and to all represented for your's,THANKS.Dont forget ,REDs Bowtie 9:00pm this sat night.Possible cruise afterwards, lets make it happen.UUSSOO!!!
> *


if my homeboy carlos "IMPALAA" with the 59 impala can make it all the way out there from broward anybody else shouldn't have any problems coming threw


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

ANYONE SELLING A CAR DOLLEY?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

BRO THEY ARE SO GONNA FIND THIS GUY THAT KILLED THE COP. WHEN I WENT TO JAIL I COULDNT BELIEVE HOW BAD CUTLER BAY REALLY WAS. EVERYONE IN THE FUCKING TGK WAS FROM CUTLER. I WILL NEVER MOVE OVER THERE. THAT FUCKER DESERVES TO GO TO PRISON FUCKING CRACKHEAD KILLED SOMEONES FATHER/HUSBAND/SON/BROTHER FOR NO REASON. WHY WOULD YOU DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT. YOU COULD PROLY GET AWAY WITH IT IN A KENTUCKY SUBURB BUT NOT MIAMI. WATA DUMBASS :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 13 2007, 12:19 PM~8782903
> *ANYONE SELLING A CAR DOLLEY?
> *


call my boy HECTOR 786 380 6468 they have a couple for sale , leave a message if he doesn't answer


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2007, 01:39 PM~8783054
> *call my boy HECTOR 786 380 6468 they have a couple for sale , leave a message if he doesn't answer
> *


TKS.


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 13 2007, 07:12 AM~8780916
> *DAMN MY ***** EDDIE FINALLY LEARN ABOUT LAY IT LOW.
> *


DAWG I BEEEEEN ON LAYITLOW.. I JUST FELL OUT OF THE GAME (HAVIN A KID). BUT IMA SEE IF I GET BACK IN... RIDIN STOCK HAS BEEN KINDA KILLIN ME... ATLEAST ITS AN SS, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2007, 09:53 PM~8779254
> *here's me in 97 before big rims were invented  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what car club :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 13 2007, 12:33 PM~8783008
> *BRO THEY ARE SO GONNA FIND THIS GUY THAT KILLED THE COP. WHEN I WENT TO JAIL I COULDNT BELIEVE HOW BAD CUTLER BAY REALLY WAS.  EVERYONE IN THE FUCKING TGK WAS FROM CUTLER. I WILL NEVER MOVE OVER THERE. THAT FUCKER DESERVES TO GO TO PRISON FUCKING CRACKHEAD KILLED SOMEONES FATHER/HUSBAND/SON/BROTHER FOR NO REASON.  WHY WOULD YOU DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT. YOU COULD PROLY GET AWAY WITH IT IN A KENTUCKY  SUBURB BUT NOT MIAMI. WATA DUMBASS :dunno:
> *


this is just more reasons for the state to start baning "assault" weapons :angry: i hop ehtey light this fool up when they see him


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 13 2007, 02:00 PM~8783756
> *what car club :biggrin:
> *


THE SAME ONE YOU WERE IN CHICO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*FOR SALE $900*
NEED TO SELL


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Sep 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8782373
> *Thats right double-o its time to dust off some of those bad ass lolos no one brings out and come out to a REAL hangout that was created for real riders.UCE miami has brought to you what youve been waiting for so show support for the custom car scene and the lowrider scene.Last month we had a good turn out and thanks to all who came out -Elegance did it big,25th street,streets of gold, classic angles,sweat-it,rollin,[email protected],LowLyfe,and to all represented for your's,THANKS.Dont forget ,REDs Bowtie 9:00pm this sat night.Possible cruise afterwards, lets make it happen.UUSSOO!!!
> *



Streets Of Gold will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 13 2007, 03:33 PM~8784048
> *this is just more reasons for the state to start baning "assault" weapons  :angry:  i hop ehtey light this fool up when they see him
> *


 :uh: I bet u would snitch if u knew where he was!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 13 2007, 04:37 PM~8785178
> *:uh: I bet u would snitch if u knew where he was!!
> *


you dam right i will snitch, right after i shoot him myself. wouldnt you??


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 13 2007, 06:02 PM~8785329
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 13 2007, 08:03 PM~8785337
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


x2 its gonna sell quik now.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 13 2007, 05:12 PM~8785392
> *x2 its gonna sell quik now.
> *


lol


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok, here's some quick info for anyone intrested..........

A budget has just been approved for a movie about Donks, and the whole big wheel movement, there gonna shoot it here in miami, there gonna be looking for alot big wheel cars and they are also gonna be shooting at the track, and alot of underground racing, if anybodys intrested feel free to PM me so i can get your info, and pic of your car, shooting will start around jan. or feb. after the scripts and story lines are written. Also if your intrested in a real "pinks" race for titles in the movie let me know, they wanna shot real shit :thumbsup: 

Lowrider the movie will hit the screens next year, although it wasnt shot here, it still reps the whole lowrider movement! Thanks to AMANI for leting me be a part of it! :thumbsup: (Quit bullshiting and finish the vert, so we can ride!)

2007 Lowrider Expo will kick off in a few months and run for about 6-8 months at the Peterson Automotive Museum (Indepth look into the lowrider movement and lifestyle, and the car clubs that keep it what it is today!) If you missed it last time, dont let this one slip past you!  Its a great setup and will be enjoyed by all!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

DONKEY MOVIE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

lol....Donkey Movie.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Anything going down this weekend...Lastnite the hangout was deader then dead...The only thing new has the black monte on them flags,nice to see it get redone and actually be driven...Well im out this bitch.oh yea almost forgot i got a car trailer 4.sale...let me know...


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Sep 13 2007, 05:41 PM~8784700
> *FOR SALE $900
> NEED TO SELL
> 
> ...



can't sell it now huh... :roflmao:


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 13 2007, 06:17 PM~8785842
> *Anything going down this weekend...Lastnite the hangout was deader then dead...The only thing new has the black monte on them flags,nice to see it get redone and actually be driven...Well im out this bitch.oh yea almost forgot i got a car trailer 4.sale...let me know...
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

oh and i think those are the rims off your grey cutty


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 11 2007, 02:45 PM~8767889
> *one time for my dogg DERRICK G "REAL BIG" for making it happen  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I GOT U HOMIE


DG

REAL BIG INC.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

SHOT OUT TO LOW LIFE FOR MAKIN IT INTO THE NEW RIDES ISSUE


PROPS

DG


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adio305_@Sep 13 2007, 08:58 PM~8786134
> *oh and i think those are the rims off your grey cutty
> *



:uh:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

anyone know of anywhere in broward or dade that sells good used 24" tires?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

to all of u britney spears fans

this guy owns u all

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VWTrOjb15fY

:loco: :loco: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2007, 11:24 PM~8786845
> *to all of u britney spears fans
> 
> this guy owns u all
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

*SHE'S A HUMMMMMMMMMAN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2007, 08:24 PM~8786845
> *to all of u britney spears fans
> 
> this guy owns u all
> ...


he should consider suicide


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2007, 11:24 PM~8786845
> *to all of u britney spears fans
> 
> this guy owns u all
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf was that? was that a dude? lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 13 2007, 12:31 PM~8782525
> *Today he had to use his AK.......
> 
> 
> ...


GAME! Blouses!!!....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 13 2007, 09:33 PM~8787400
> *GAME! Blouses!!!....
> *


it wasnt him , it was sum other dude & its all over the news now that they shot n killed him


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 14 2007, 12:33 AM~8787400
> *GAME! Blouses!!!....
> *



are u callin him PRINCE? lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 14 2007, 12:52 AM~8787506
> *it wasnt him , it was sum other dude & its all over the news now that they shot n killed him
> *


they prob cant find him so they shot somebody else and said it was him. the end.

o yea, new page.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

In stock and ready to go.....

Zenith Center Gold 13x7 and (The LowLyfe Special) All Gold 14x7


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And for those who were asking for the color bars....
Here ya go...$200 for black or $275 chrome

Each comes with 2 lenses, compatable with all radios,easy instalation, and mounting brackets built in! I just sold 300 units this morning and have 3 black ones left which you can paint to match. You can also custom order your unit to only flash a certain colors (LIKE LETS SAY PINK) if you want! just let me know! And for you 58 and 59 riders double long colorbars are in the works and will be available soon, PM me for any request and for dealer inquires!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 13 2007, 05:54 PM~8785290
> *you dam right i will snitch, right after i shoot him myself. wouldnt you??
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *bBblue88olds*
:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2007, 10:52 PM~8787506
> *it wasnt him , it was sum other dude & its all over the news now that they shot n killed him
> *


lol i know.. i was just too lazy to gogle the new picture so i just quoted that one.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 13 2007, 10:35 PM~8787770
> *In stock and ready to go.....
> 
> Zenith Center Gold 13x7 and (The LowLyfe Special) All Gold 14x7
> ...


That CHEESE ON DEM Z"S GOT ME CHEEEEEZZZZZIIIIINNNNGGGG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Large chk your pm


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2007, 08:24 PM~8786845
> *to all of u britney spears fans
> 
> this guy owns u all
> ...


That Chick Needs Counseling JUST LIKE BRITANY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*IT'S FRIDAY FINALLY ... CANES VS. FIU (**** IN UNDERWEAR) 2MORROW MORE TAIL GATIN CLIPS AND DEM WHITE GIRLS GOIN KRAZY LOL* :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 14 2007, 06:44 AM~8788930
> *That Chick Needs Counseling  JUST LIKE BRITANY!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 14 2007, 12:06 AM~8787159
> *he should consider suicide
> *


I THINK ITS A SHIM, LIKE PAT FROM SNL.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

REMIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uEE3akeFeQU&mode=related&search=


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

two 18 inch Pyle subwoofers for sale in custom box

box is currently in 1993 bubble, should fit any other mid to full size car

speaker and box are practically new, with only like 15 minutes play time at 600 watts

*make reasonable offers*, pickup in country walk or florida city


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *LANNGA305*

:loco:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 14 2007, 12:35 AM~8787770
> *In stock and ready to go.....
> 
> Zenith Center Gold 13x7 and (The LowLyfe Special) All Gold 14x7
> ...


my AK is requesting some chrome 22's, in a hurry, without hitting the button for the alarm under ur desk or reaching for the fire!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

new pics of cutty for sale....put arms and rims back on


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 14 2007, 11:53 AM~8790277
> *new pics of cutty for sale....put arms and rims back on
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

random pic of my truck


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 14 2007, 12:45 PM~8790908
> *random pic of my truck
> 
> 
> ...


is that a random silver stripe on your hood???? :scrutinize:







tell me its just a reflection.......lol


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

HOW MUCH 4 THOSE ALL GOLD 14s? :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 14 2007, 01:51 PM~8790942
> *is that a random silver stripe on your hood????  :scrutinize:
> tell me its just a reflection.......lol
> *


i need to run it through my grill and then im gonna do patterns in the silver.... i havent had time to finish it...


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

DOUBLE-O post pic of your LS


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

something for the cadillac lover


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8791396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 14 2007, 03:02 PM~8791404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a big fan of 1/4 rags but i gotta say it looks great...

got a used XBOX 360, game, extra wireless controller and a "play and charge kit new" never use it like new askin $300


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 14 2007, 01:02 PM~8791404
> *
> 
> 
> ...




we ridin later o wat bitch


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

94' cadillac fleetwood for sale 
rebuilt motor, a.c pipes, ect.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 14 2007, 01:43 PM~8791275
> *i need to run it through my grill and then im gonna do patterns in the silver.... i havent had time to finish it...
> *


wow......lol

when you're done, you should spray like 4 coats of black basecoat on top of it... it should give it a nice effect. :cheesy:


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

random pic of my bush...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

heading out to the track


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 14 2007, 01:41 PM~8791729
> *we ridin later o wat bitch
> *


you put them gold thing :biggrin:


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody know a good place to get window tints?...... that wont turn purple after a few months?

...for a 94, 4 door accord


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8791871
> *94' cadillac fleetwood for sale
> rebuilt motor, a.c pipes, ect.
> 
> ...



how much for the hitler moblie back dere ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Sep 14 2007, 08:02 PM~8793033
> *anybody know a good place to get window tints?...... that wont turn purple after a few months?
> 
> ...for a 94, 4 door accord
> *


ive gotton all my tints at the opalocka flea market. first store on the left when u drive into the tint/stereo install area. theyve never turned purple or nothing.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

here is pic my caddyi got for 500 bucks trying to have done for lowrider miami

there is no major rust anywhere if any u people in miami have parts i need fillers for the back the crome trim around the windows right under the top i gues who eer panted the car didnet tape them up and painted them

ok here is the problum im haveing decideing on the two colors schame i wann go with there like 4 caddy 4 doors that have the color i wanna do so now im stuck trying to figuer the colors out i got two colors in mind but every time i tell some one the colors they look at me with this wired look why would u ever do them colors

here is what i was thinking

baby blue paint
pink - top yes pink
pink side moldings

the guts baby blue with pink trim

the rimz 
14x7
crome dish
baby blue spokes
pink nugs
pink hub
crome spinner with baby blue caddy chip

i have yes to see that combo on a car yet down here
i want to be difrent then any 1 eles

i got the idea from i own a ice cream truck and my fav thing on the truck is
a cotton candy swerl i was going to call the car ( Cotton Caddy Swerl )

what yall think am out my mind


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

any one knows a local place that sales 14 z tires? 175/70/14 (whitewall)


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 14 2007, 06:46 PM~8793299
> *here is pic my caddyi got for 500 bucks  trying to have done for lowrider miami
> 
> there is no major rust anywhere  if any u people in miami have parts i need fillers for the back  the crome trim around the windows right under the top i gues who eer panted the car didnet tape them up and painted them
> ...


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 14 2007, 05:46 PM~8793299
> *here is pic my caddyi got for 500 bucks  trying to have done for lowrider miami
> 
> there is no major rust anywhere  if any u people in miami have parts i need fillers for the back  the crome trim around the windows right under the top i gues who eer panted the car didnet tape them up and painted them
> ...


WHAT?????????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 14 2007, 04:45 PM~8792910
> *you put them gold thing :biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin: i wanna ride somewhere atleast down 49st like a ref!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Sep 14 2007, 09:13 PM~8793485
> *any one knows a local place that sales 14 z tires? 175/70/14 (whitewall)
> *


Festival Tires , on palm ave and 103rd next to milander.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 14 2007, 07:46 PM~8793299
> *here is pic my caddyi got for 500 bucks  trying to have done for lowrider miami
> 
> there is no major rust anywhere  if any u people in miami have parts i need fillers for the back  the crome trim around the windows right under the top i gues who eer panted the car didnet tape them up and painted them
> ...


that color combo has been done before.... down here.... on a box chevy....


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ive never seen it how long ago was this


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

how yall like this if any 1 wants me to make a desk top photo like this pm me send em ya pics


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 14 2007, 01:01 PM~8791396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice 90 rag it looks like a 2 door rag that looks good


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Sep 14 2007, 10:35 PM~8793911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


car was out for a couple months in late 2002 i beleave. these are the only piks (i think) ever taken of it. (dont think its even been shown on layitlow)


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

thats not really the blue im talking about thats like smurf blue im talking about baby blue


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

here is my old car

miami show 92









here me on south beach man i miss that chevy i think i might do the caddy
puple & tan


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 14 2007, 02:01 PM~8791396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

here are the colors i wann do it


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 14 2007, 12:02 PM~8789946
> *my AK is requesting some chrome 22's, in a hurry, without hitting the button for the alarm under ur desk or reaching for the fire!
> *


Your in luck zenith just introduced its 22" line, im working on a set for rick ross, hell be the first to bust out with them, if all goes right...

And put the AK away you jacked me for the vert and left me naked in the street already, what else you want? :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Sep 14 2007, 09:13 PM~8793485
> *any one knows a local place that sales 14 z tires? 175/70/14 (whitewall)
> *


Dont trip, i got 20 sets of 14's comming in a few days, ! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's the updated pics of the 14x7 all gold wheels for sale, Notice the chrome engraved ring and the matching chrome engraved ring on the spinner.... And yes i have a set of 14" WHITE WALL TIRES TOO :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whose going 2 da reds hangout 2morrow?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

We will be there


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

dirty daren is that you old school royalty :cheesy:


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 15 2007, 12:55 AM~8795437
> *whose going 2 da reds hangout 2morrow?
> *


Reds/Uce hangout tonight dont forget bring the rides out,no rice burners,no burnouts,no bullshit ONLY RIDERS! hope to see alot of clubs out there repn the mia.


----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)

1984 FLEETWOOD FOR SALE
UNFINISHED PROJECT
FULL HYDROS W/ 3 CHROME SHOW TIME PUMPS SET UP 
4 SWITCHES / NO REINFORCEMENT
90' FRONT
INCLUDES 90' BACK BUMPER, SIDE MOLDINGS, 90' WINDOW TRIMMINGS & 90' 
SEAT BELTS 
14" CENTER GOLD
CAR RUNS GOOD / NEED TO REPLACE MAIN SEAL / NO A/C
$2800 OBO.


----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)

IMG]http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc118/unitedlows/S5000425.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc118/unitedlows/S5000416.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)

TRADES ACCEPETED
ALSO HAVE A HOUSE GRILL CHROME & GOLD FOR SALE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillicious_@Sep 15 2007, 03:01 PM~8797114
> *TRADES ACCEPETED
> ALSO HAVE A HOUSE GRILL CHROME & GOLD FOR SALE
> *


good luck on the sale..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

REDS 2nite everyone needs 2 come out and represent!! C u out there BITCHES!!!!!!!!  

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 14 2007, 12:57 PM~8791368
> *DOUBLE-O post pic of your LS
> *


 :0 








:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

1996


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

thought id practice on the daily. :dunno: 

yea its not perfect, but it was about to start raining so i had to rush.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 14 2007, 09:13 PM~8794744
> *:yes: but hoeys wasnt baby blue it was pure blue.
> car was out for a couple months in late 2002 i beleave. these are the only piks (i think) ever taken of it.  (dont think its even been shown on layitlow)
> 
> ...



Dam i remember that box...My dawg hoey used to pass by my job everyday lookin clean as fuck....


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

the new toy..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 15 2007, 11:55 PM~8800213
> *thought id practice on the daily.  :dunno:
> 
> yea its not perfect, but it was about to start raining so i had to rush.
> ...


u rolled that silver leaf (urself)? or is it vinyl sticker?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

*got a 327 block with 194 heads for sale the engine was running perfect but a head gasket went...... i have water pump and fly wheel and pulleys want 400 obo. throw me offers or trades has brand new timing chain and chrome timing chain cover. 
*also got a drivers side 93-96 caddy headlight up for offers. 
*and tail lights....
*22s Status god fathers with 35 series pirelli tires 1000 miles on tires and rims $1100
hit me up if interested or want to trade....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 15 2007, 05:43 PM~8798135
> *REDS 2nite everyone needs 2 come out and represent!!  C u out there BITCHES!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ricky
> ...


PICS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Impressive_regal*

was up guys :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 16 2007, 12:55 AM~8800213
> *thought id practice on the daily.  :dunno:
> 
> yea its not perfect, but it was about to start raining so i had to rush.
> ...


damnnnnn joe... got that engine turning down packed!...... ima have you do a few things for me.....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 16 2007, 05:58 PM~8802933
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Impressive_regal
> 
> ...


wuddup!!!....... where them lago grande largemouth bass at?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillicious_@Sep 15 2007, 01:54 PM~8797091
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that my old rack still in that car?..... the only thing off my regal that's still around....... my setup was in it too......lol and it was still running strong when i last saw the car!....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 14 2007, 11:13 PM~8794744
> *:yes: but hoeys wasnt baby blue it was pure blue.
> car was out for a couple months in late 2002 i beleave. these are the only piks (i think) ever taken of it.  (dont think its even been shown on layitlow)
> 
> ...


no no... i believe this car was like this in the late 03 to early 04... a week before 04 lowrider is when the sledgy went happy with the car...... and was replaced with a 2 door box... tilted the front shaved firewall and cut the roof on it and then realized he was in over his head.... and sold me the motor and rims, then junked the car.... and then went down the "wrong path"....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and oh yeah, there's already a baby blue caddy................ and there will be another one coming soon too.....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2007, 08:48 PM~8799476
> *1996
> 
> 
> ...


Dam oscar thats a true throw back dam.... i was a lil jit back then lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 59IMPALAon24s, lo lo,* DRòN*



marica!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 16 2007, 06:38 PM~8803209
> *Dam oscar thats a true throw back dam.... i was a lil jit back then lol
> *



back then?.... :cheesy: lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 15 2007, 11:55 PM~8800213
> *thought id practice on the daily.  :dunno:
> 
> yea its not perfect, but it was about to start raining so i had to rush.
> ...


looks real nice


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2007, 05:39 PM~8803217
> *back then?.... :cheesy:  lol
> *


LMAO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 16 2007, 06:41 PM~8803235
> *LMAO
> *



lol "ol' slossbergasassssin asss" lolol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 16 2007, 04:40 PM~8803225
> *looks real nice
> *


QUICK QUESTION WAT TYPE OF BRUSH U NEED TO USED FOR THE SWIRL LOOK??


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2007, 05:42 PM~8803241
> *lol "ol' slossbergasassssin asss" lolol
> *


fuck u lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 16 2007, 05:38 PM~8803209
> *Dam oscar thats a true throw back dam.... i was a lil jit back then lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:cheesy: ACHINGAO HOW ABOUT THEM COW BOYS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NOPI was off the chain i'm going back next year for sure


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I WAS READY TODAY


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2007, 06:38 PM~8803739
> *NOPI was off the chain i'm going back next year for sure
> 
> 
> ...


i think next yr you will be seeing me there too.. : )


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ANY CAR TRAILERS FOR SALE IN MIAMI......... i need one


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 16 2007, 06:48 PM~8803853
> *i think next yr you will be seeing me there too.. : )
> *


let's ride


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this vert was super clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this hoe was SERIOUS :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE PICS DOUBLE O


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2007, 06:56 PM~8803922
> *let's ride
> *


im down 59 is going next yr : )


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

shortys hydraulics


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c324/jap.../Picture067.jpg

Dam i like how Ronnys "Japs" regal looks on the Creams check it out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

The Get Crunk Show Live Hosted By Dj Hollywood -11am To 2pm Weekdays

Live Web Cam & Chat Room Its - FREE 

here is the link to the live web cam & chat room

http://www.blogtv.com/Shows/11993

here is to tune in to music www.dirtysouthradioonline.com


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2007, 02:56 PM~8801696
> *u rolled that silver leaf (urself)? or is it vinyl sticker?
> *


yes sir. silver leaf. still trying to get it down packed, did my bois towncar but we did some things wrong and it started to peel off after a couple days so we took it off. i think the probs might be solved with the explorer.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2007, 09:06 PM~8804005
> *this vert was super clean
> 
> 
> ...


look at the background.. the charger is off the trailer


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 16 2007, 08:30 PM~8804615
> *look at the background.. the charger is off the trailer
> *


i know that's the same thing i said :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> yes sir. silver leaf. still trying to get it down packed, did my bois towncar but we did some things wrong and it started to peel off after a couple days so we took it off. i think the probs might be solved with the explorer.
> 
> looks good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 16 2007, 07:49 PM~8804312
> *http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c324/jap.../Picture067.jpg
> 
> Dam i like how Ronnys "Japs" regal looks on the Creams check it out
> *


they looked good but the back didnt fit, regal might be gone tomorow though :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Whats with all these throwback pics? You wont catch me doing that!  









































































Ok you got me! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got them 22 inch dub c.r.e.a.m. for sale........ 1600...... they have 10 holes on the lug pattern..... they fit a caprice caddy marquis towncar and impala's


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

for sale 94 fleetwood


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 17 2007, 08:51 AM~8807377
> *for sale 94 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...



nice lookin fleetwood =)


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 16 2007, 09:30 PM~8804615
> *look at the background.. the charger is off the trailer
> *


 NOW I KNOW HOW MY 75 IS GOING TO LOOK BLACKONBLACK SHIT IS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone got clean 13's w/good tires, that they wanna trade for clean 14x6 w/ good tires? pm me


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 16 2007, 06:53 PM~8803901
> *ANY CAR TRAILERS FOR SALE IN MIAMI......... i need one
> *



GOT ONE PERFECT FOR UR CAR CHEAP


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

What it do Miami


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

fuggit ima sell my 13" vogues, I'm not going to end up using em. 5 BRAND NEW 185/70/13r vogues.. brand new, still got the blue on the whitewalls. NEVER been mounted. Been out of production for yrs. Anyone interested PM me...450 

It's a set of 5 tires btw. I cleaned off one of them so you could see what shape they're in.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 17 2007, 10:16 AM~8808396
> *fuggit ima sell my 13" vogues, I'm not going to end up using em.    5 BRAND NEW 185/70/13r vogues.. brand new, still got the blue on the whitewalls. NEVER been mounted. Been out of production for yrs. Anyone interested PM me...450
> 
> It's a set of 5 tires btw. I cleaned off one of them so you could see what shape they're in.
> ...


had a set of those on my old lac...loved the look but had clearence problems in the rear when i juiced it...good luck on the sale!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

And i'll sell these for a g... 17x9 center gold stamped daytons in perfect condition with 3 brand new vogues. the fourth wheel has a vogue but the sidewall got scrubbed up REAL bad..rim is fine though. Order one 17" off ebay for bout 190 bucks. K/Os have gold vogue chip too. They look bad ass, nice deep dish cuz they're x9"


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 17 2007, 01:56 PM~8808622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn dat caddy was nice! no regrets?? id rather roll that caddy as a daily then the towncar. :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2007, 10:01 PM~8804944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM ***** DEM SHITS LOOK HARD...TIGHT WORK


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 17 2007, 09:30 AM~8808080
> *GOT ONE PERFECT FOR UR CAR CHEAP
> *


hit me up


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 17 2007, 01:28 PM~8808874
> *damn dat caddy was nice! no regrets?? id rather roll that caddy as a daily then the towncar.  :biggrin:
> *



caddy was bad lookin, but couldn't hold a candle to the towncar for smoothness/power etc... not even in the same league. Caddy felt like what it was, a 17 year old caddy. Even with only 43k. I tried to sell the MArk VI at the same time, whichever one sold first I kept the other. Well the caddy went first.

besides, I got a biarittz vert now =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 17 2007, 01:28 PM~8808874
> *damn dat caddy was nice! no regrets?? id rather roll that caddy as a daily then the towncar.  :biggrin:
> *


and besides, the TC is kinda eye catching now too


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 17 2007, 04:31 PM~8809868
> *and besides, the TC is kinda eye catching now too
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3 Members: Juiced82MarkVI,* LOWinFLA, 59IMPALAon24s*


sup homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn, I need a new screenname again... I dunno what to make it now though. I change cars like underwear. I've had the towncar for 2 years, that's a record for me.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

dam Ross congrats you clean house 
'03 TownCar on 24s
'85 Eldorado Biarritz 'vert
'82 Mark VI - sold
'91 Stang 306ci , built! - sold
'99 TownCar for sale- sold
everything is sold lol yo hit me up through here or myspace cuz my cell got fucked up


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 17 2007, 03:40 PM~8809942
> *dam Ross congrats you clean house
> '03 TownCar on 24s
> '85 Eldorado Biarritz 'vert
> ...


hm, the 99 towncar is not sold, i dunno why i wrote that. hopefully it will be soon or i'll be starving and using candles for light


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 14 2007, 05:46 PM~8793299
> *here is pic my caddyi got for 500 bucks  trying to have done for lowrider miami
> 
> there is no major rust anywhere  if any u people in miami have parts i need fillers for the back  the crome trim around the windows right under the top i gues who eer panted the car didnet tape them up and painted them
> ...


isnt this marlons lac?damn how disappointing this mother fucker never finish's a car


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 17 2007, 01:54 PM~8810048
> *hm, the 99 towncar is not sold, i dunno why i wrote that. hopefully it will be soon or i'll be starving and using candles for light
> *


sucks hope you sell it soon though


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 17 2007, 12:27 PM~8809343
> *DAM ***** DEM SHITS LOOK HARD...TIGHT WORK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

fuck it, im sellin the eldo...i dunno wtf ima do with a FWD caddy.

anyone interested thro out some offers... i doubt i'll sell it on here though. Ebay here I come.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

4 SALE


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 17 2007, 11:28 AM~8808874
> *damn dat caddy was nice! no regrets?? id rather roll that caddy as a daily then the towncar.  :biggrin:
> *



what siz e rims


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

NOPE I BOUGHT THE CAR OFF A OLD MAN ITS BEEN PARKED FOR 9 MONTHS AND HE CANT SEE ANY MORE TO DRIVE SO HE SOLD IT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone know where i can get an late 80s early 90s square body s10 for a good price.... under 2 g's if possible.... or a square body chevy 1500 also


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

:biggrin: *SOLD* :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Sep 17 2007, 07:37 PM~8811493
> *what siz  e  rims
> *


on the towncar? 24x10

on the 90 17x9 d's


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

what it do broward!!! er, i mean miami


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

put the word out peeps.

-5 brand new 13" vogues (175/80/13) NEVER been mounted, blue still on the whitewalls. $450

-4 perfect 17x9 center gold stamped daytons with new vogues
$1000


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood mornin' miami


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Only selling cause it is to small for my bedroom so im getting a bigger one and i have nowhere else to put this one.

ADVENT HDTV (Made by Polaroid)
16:9 widescreen 23" lcd t.v.
in excellent condtion
1366x768

2 componant inputs
1 dvi-d input
1 d-sub input
1 s-video input
2 composite video inputs
1 av out

will also include: 
a set of quality componant cable
set of composite audio/video cable
new wall mounting bracket.

*$400.00*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I know this doesnt pertain to cars but you know i always gotta post my shit up....

Embarked on a new adventure this weekend and i went spearfishing for dolphin (mahi mahi)...we got out in 1500 feet of water and at first its scary cause all you see around you is blue water and you dont know whats going to come around you but then you get 2 be amazed and respect the ocean here is some footage


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 18 2007, 08:08 AM~8815428
> *I know this doesnt pertain to cars but you know i always gotta post my shit up....
> 
> Embarked on a new adventure this weekend and i went spearfishing for dolphin (mahi mahi)...we got out in 1500 feet of water and at first its scary cause all you see around you is blue water and you dont know whats going to come around you  but then you get 2 be amazed and respect the ocean here is some footage
> ...


nice catches....im tryin to see the vidoes but when i click on them it takes me to my photobucket account


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

The Get Crunk Show Live Hosted By Dj Hollywood -11am To 2pm Weekdays

Live Web Cam & Chat Room Its - FREE 

here is the link to the live web cam & chat room

http://www.blogtv.com/Shows/11993

here is to tune in to music http://www.dirtysouthradioonline.com


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 18 2007, 11:50 AM~8815703
> *nice catches....im tryin to see the vidoes but when i click on them it takes me to my photobucket account
> *



Try these links 

http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s50/ivi...hinlanded-2.flv

http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s50/ivi...peardolphin.flv


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 18 2007, 09:10 AM~8815840
> *Try these links
> 
> http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s50/ivi...hinlanded-2.flv
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 18 2007, 12:16 PM~8815884
> *:thumbsup:
> *



yo you gotta pass by the crib this week or wait till friday ill be down there friday to give the pup the last shot


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 18 2007, 09:23 AM~8815953
> *yo you gotta pass by the crib this week or wait till friday ill be down there friday to give the pup the last shot
> *


i called to see if u were around on saturday so i could pass by. its hard for me to get over there during the week.if u gonna be down this way on fridayu then that would be str8.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 17 2007, 07:05 PM~8811668
> *anyone know where i can get an late 80s early 90s square body s10 for a good price.... under 2 g's if possible.... or a square body chevy 1500 also
> *


i Got a 93 S-10 4 sale 2k let me know 786-232-1984


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 18 2007, 12:37 PM~8816069
> *i called to see if u were around on saturday so i could pass by. its hard for me to get over there during the week.if u gonna be down this way on fridayu then that would be str8.
> *



Yea saturday's its hard for me cause im always on the water and my cell stays at home ill give u a call friday homie


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 18 2007, 10:22 AM~8816351
> *Yea saturday's its hard for me cause im always on the water and my cell stays at home ill give u a call friday homie
> *


i figured...thats what i was tellin my lady..
so jsut holla on friday..thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 18 2007, 10:40 AM~8816098
> *i Got a 93 S-10 4 sale 2k let me know 786-232-1984
> *


pm'd


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 15 2007, 01:13 AM~8794744
> *:yes: but hoeys wasnt baby blue it was pure blue.
> car was out for a couple months in late 2002 i beleave. these are the only piks (i think) ever taken of it.  (dont think its even been shown on layitlow)
> 
> ...


YAY MY CHUCHIS CAR!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 17 2007, 08:05 PM~8811668
> *anyone know where i can get an late 80s early 90s square body s10 for a good price.... under 2 g's if possible.... or a square body chevy 1500 also
> *



i got a 1990 2500 for 2500

355 motor/400th tranny
runs very good and strong

come see it


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, *59IMPALAon24s*

sup homie


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 59IMPALAon24s, Juiced82MarkVI
so wats up Ross hows that TC anything new on it...... 59 is almost done with its heart transplant :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 18 2007, 03:42 PM~8817834
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 59IMPALAon24s, Juiced82MarkVI
> so wats up Ross hows that TC anything new on it...... 59 is almost done with its heart transplant  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i dunno man i'm all up in the air on what to do.... build the 99...trade it for something...who knows.... I'll figure it out though..... i got all these ideas runnin thru my head on what to do wit the 99, so i might go that route...When i try to think of what to do wit the eldorado, i draw a blank.

fwd caddy :angry:


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*3300*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

HAHAHA I KNEW SUM1 WAS GUNNA RANK!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aiqkDm9UoKo


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

anyone on here ever worked at ups?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 18 2007, 07:06 PM~8820162
> *anyone on here ever worked at ups?
> *


i worked there, and about 8 of my boys work there, IM me if you got qeustions, peak season coming in soon


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 18 2007, 04:44 PM~8817849
> *i dunno man i'm all up in the air on what to do.... build the 99...trade it for something...who knows.... I'll figure it out though..... i got all these ideas runnin thru my head on what to do wit the 99, so i might go that route...When i try to think of what to do wit the eldorado, i draw a blank.
> 
> fwd caddy  :angry:
> *


Come on ross you know what to do  SWANGERS and pop the trunk to let the lights glow!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 18 2007, 11:44 PM~8821474
> *Come on ross you know what to do   SWANGERS and pop the trunk to let the lights glow!
> *


yeah that's about the only thing to do to the eldo. 

the '99 there's a world of possibilities =]


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

FOR SALE 1978 CHEVY MONTE CARLO , SOLID , ALL ORIGINAL , STRONG 305 MOTOR WITH COLD AC , CRUISE CONTROL , SOME RUST , NEW BATTERY , NEW STARTER , NEW ALTERNATOR , NEW TUNE UP , NEW TIRES , I GOT RECEIPTS & WARRANTY FOR EVEYTHING , 2ND OWNER , 65,000 ORIGINAL MILES , HARD TO FIND CAR , 1,250 FIRM!!!! PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 19 2007, 08:32 AM~8822736
> *FOR SALE 1978 CHEVY MONTE CARLO , SOLID , ALL ORIGINAL , STRONG 305 MOTOR WITH COLD AC , CRUISE CONTROL , SOME RUST , NEW BATTERY , NEW STARTER , NEW ALTERNATOR , NEW TUNE UP , NEW TIRES , I GOT RECEIPTS & WARRANTY FOR EVEYTHING , 2ND OWNER , 65,000 ORIGINAL MILES , HARD TO FIND CAR , 1,250 FIRM!!!! PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> *


training day :0


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 19 2007, 09:56 AM~8822820
> *training day  :0
> *


 :uh: Yes sir!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 19 2007, 06:56 AM~8822820
> *training day  :0
> *


i thought hte use of that word was prohibited on this site :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, *RoLLiN SS*

:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, RoLLiN SS*

:wave: DIMELO HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 19 2007, 08:10 AM~8823181
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, RoLLiN SS
> 
> ...


chillin ni99a...on the hustle tryin 2 make sum $$$$ :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 19 2007, 09:32 AM~8822736
> *FOR SALE 1978 CHEVY MONTE CARLO , SOLID , ALL ORIGINAL , STRONG 305 MOTOR WITH COLD AC , CRUISE CONTROL , SOME RUST , NEW BATTERY , NEW STARTER , NEW ALTERNATOR , NEW TUNE UP , NEW TIRES , I GOT RECEIPTS & WARRANTY FOR EVEYTHING , 2ND OWNER , 65,000 ORIGINAL MILES , HARD TO FIND CAR , 1,250 FIRM!!!! PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> *


god dammit P !!!! :twak: 

w/e i think i kno someone who might get it off u. :angry:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 19 2007, 09:11 AM~8823188
> *chillin ni99a...on the hustle tryin 2 make sum $$$$ :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


YES SIR SAME HERE HOMIE...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

saw this in MAYHEMS build up post lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 19 2007, 11:59 AM~8823945
> *saw this in MAYHEMS build up post lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RoLLiN SS, *STR8CLOWNIN CADDI*


wuzup homie!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 19 2007, 12:59 PM~8823945
> *saw this in MAYHEMS build up post lol
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoooo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For Sale
26'' 

Custom Frame
Custom Blue Flaked out paint with black, silver and silver leaf patterns.
Custom fork
Engraved Headlight and Chaingaurd
Twisted Acc.

very nice Lowrider Magazine Award winning Bike...

$ 800 obo









close up pic of the graphics


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Trades? 99 presidential , 155k..cold a/c..everything works, runs and drives great


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 19 2007, 01:39 PM~8825380
> *Trades? 99 presidential , 155k..cold a/c..everything works, runs and drives great
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the sale that 99 looks super clean if you dont sell it just build that bitch up :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

"-16 speed huffy
-broward county bus pass"
Lmao i beet you my Huffy has 21 speeds :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

alpine tv, eq, audiobahn dvd/mp3, all wiring, all remotes, everything.

I know someone needs a tv/dvd for the car, and alpine has been top notch.

Check my topic in "Other Items" for more info


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ATTENTION ALL AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER OWNERS:
The time has come for our voice to be heard!!!!!

i recently sent an email to miami dade commisioners and i received this response:

I JUST RECEIVED AN E MAIL FROM DR. P IN REFERENCE TO PIT BULLS YOU SENT HER. SHE ASKED ME TO CONTACT YOU/

I'VE ATTACHED A COPY OF THE PETITION CIRCULATING AND ONE OF THE FLYER. I WILL ALSO E MAIL YOU THE ON LINE PETITION CIRCULATING WORLD WIDE WHICH IS DOING RATHER WELL.

EDEL MIEDES AND MYSELF, ARE GOING BEFORE THE MIAMI DADE COUNTY COMMISSIONERS ON OCT. 2, 2007 TO PRESENT OUR CASE AND ATTEMPT TO HAVE THIS ORDINANCE REVOKED. WE HAVE ASSMBLED A PACK OF INFO AND DOCUMENTATION TO PRESENT TO THE COMMISH INDIVIDUALLY AND WE'RE MAKING T-SHIRTS FOR THIS GRAND OCCASSION. WE CAN USE YOUR SUPPORT! PLEASE CONTACT ME AT (305) 323-3960/

DAHLIA

these are the docs she sent me:
“CITIZENS PETITION TO REPEAL ORDINANCE #89-22 OF
MIAMI-DADE COUNTY WHICH BANS PIT BULLS.”

TO: THE MIAMI-DADE COUNTY COMMISSIONERS,

We the undersigned are tax paying, law abiding and concerned citizens from throughout the United States. By means of this petition, we are addressing Ordinance #89-22/Chapter 5/Article2/ Section 5.17 of Miami-Dade County, Florida. This ordinance prohibits and bans the Pit Bull and “Pit Bull type dogs” from Miami-Dade County. 

1) Counties or cities that have attempted to resolve their dangerous dog issues by placing BSL restrictions have discovered that it does not work; it is inefficient and absolutely unnecessary. A “Dangerous Dog” Law or Ordinance, which Miami-Dade County has in place, resolves this problem. Law enforcement can use this to deal with dangerous dogs and their irresponsible owners.







2) BSL Ordinances takes an incredible amount of funding, it is costly to tax payers, time consuming for law enforcement agents, costly for dog owners, and a legal nightmare for law makers, animal rescue groups and animal activists.

3) There is no scientifically proven method and it is literally impossible, by which to determine if a mixed breed dog is 51% of any given breed. This places the burden of proof on the owner and it becomes a constitutional question in itself and on the other hand, a question regarding the rights of citizens in regard to their personal property. Most owners of Pit Bulls are law abiding citizens. The mix targeted breeds, clouded by the different breeds being classified as Pit Bulls, also pay the consequences as a direct result. The Center For Disease Control no longer includes breed identification dog-bite date, as it is considered irrelevant. The banning also directly punishes therapy dogs, assistance dogs for the handicapped owners, search and rescue dogs, drug sniffing dogs, and police dogs.

4) Miami-Dade County non-residents, cannot travel, vacation or visit this county with their American Pit Bull Terriers as a result of the Pit Bull breed-type dogs, such as the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, being banned. This is a financial “Pit Hole” for Miami-Dade County. The loss of revenue for the city is tremendous.

5) Readily available and reliable data indicates and concludes that a dog of any breed can bite. There is NO reliable data identifying biting dogs by breed. This can be verified by JAVMA at www.atts.org. The American Temperament Test Society has available results of dogs tested by them. Winnipeg’s dog bite statistics identify the number 1 biter as the German shepherd. 
The AKC, UKC, the American Medical Veterinary Association, American Dog Owners Association , Westminster Kennel Club, Best Friends, The Humane Society, and an assortment of other recognized and respected organizations all stand together against the BSL ordinance.

6) The Pit Bull breed in itself, is known as the “Nanny” breed for it’s gentleness with children. A trait of this breed is its friendliness and tolerance towards humans. The myth of the breed having a “locking jaw” is just that. It is physically and anatomically impossible for this jaw mechanism to exist. They also posses stable temperaments. They are known as the “all American” dog. They are ever popular as a family dog. They have appeared in films, such as the pup “Pete” from Our Gang (the Little Rascals). The Pit Bull is the only dog that has ever graced the cover of Life Magazine 3 times. To date, it is still one of the most popular breeds in the world.




7) A constitutional challenge was met in the year 2000 in the State of Florida. It is now a law, that no breed of dog shall be singled out and banned from any municipality. In other words, BSL is illegal in Florida. Unfortunately, the existing BSL ordinance was passed in Miami-Dade County in 1989, without so much as collection of factual data, consulting experts on the subject, or proper research being conducted. This is unconstitutional and it violates due process rights. It is inflammatory and discriminative and it lacks a rational basis.

In summary, this law has hurt humans as well as the Pit Bulls, for both have suffered at the mercy of this violent ordinance. The owners have lost their beloved pets and the dogs, their life. Thousands of innocent Pit Bulls, and other breeds labeled as Pit Bulls, that are not considered “Dangerous Dogs” by our county ordinance, are killed with our tax dollars, in our county shelters, as a direct result of this ordinance. We implore you, the Commissioners of Miami-Dade County, to end this senseless hunt of Man’s Best Friend and restore dignity to a breed of dog that has already endured enough hardship. 
“The Greatness Of A Nation In its Moral Progress Can Be Judged By The Way People Treat Animals”. –Gandhi.

Sincerely, 
The Undersigned

and she also sent this
* CITIZEN PRESENTATION FOR BREEDSPECIFIC LEGISLATION (BSL) ON BCC AGENDA.

WILL BE HELD AT: 
THE STEPHEN P. CLARK GOVERMENT CENTER
111 N.W. 1ST STREET, MIAMI, FLORIDA, 33128
AT: 9:30 A.M. ON OCTOBER 2, 2007.
THE PURPOSE OF THIS PRESENTATION, BEFORE THE MIAMI DADE COUNTY COMMISSIONERS, IS TO HAVE THE EXISTING MIAMI DADE COUNTY ORDINANCE NO. 89-22, CHAPTER 5 OF THE CODE OF METROPOLITAN DADE COUNTY, FLORIDA, REVOKED. THIS ORDINANCE REGULATES “PIT BULL” DOGS AND OWNERS. THIS ORDINANCE BANS PIT BULLS FROM MIAMI DADE COUNTY. MS. DAHLIA CANES AND MR. EDEL MIEDES WILL BE PRESENTING THE PRESENTATION. YOUR SUPPORT IS NEEDED! GIVE PITS A CHANCE…*

Our dogs need our support....if we stand up for them we have a chance to overturn this law....her name and number is posted so call her for more info...thanks


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

celebrate life and a new year 
2008 

rick porch cruise is 
january 5th at circit city orlando/hwy50 @10.00pm
downtown cruise is at midnight

and 
individuals car club picnic/car show is 
january 6th noon till dark
hwy50 behind the circit city on primrose

hopp off and show all day (noon till dark)

lowriders and classics cars welcome
free food drinks come out and have fun
hope u all can make it out...
flyers and a topic will be started within a week


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh: There here! Just started comming in still got a few sets left........


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok new project, Hmm....

Lets see add a 44" roof. some 13's or 14s' and a little juice......


















































All original never been molested! 

See what im talking about ross!  Told ya she was clean!


































:uh: Her too!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 19 2007, 11:19 PM~8829919
> *Ok new project, Hmm....
> 
> Lets see add a 44" roof. some 13's or 14s' and a little juice......
> ...


Damn they are clean!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 20 2007, 01:19 AM~8829919
> *Ok new project, Hmm....
> 
> Lets see add a 44" roof. some 13's or 14s' and a little juice......
> ...


lemme know when you find a 72 or 73 caprice vert, just sold my house


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

_*DOUBLE-O DA COUNTDOWN IS ALMOST UP ***** WUTS UP FOOL...HIT ME UP ON A PM CUZ*_</span>


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

94' fleetwood for sale PM me for details


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 19 2007, 07:07 PM~8826654
> *ATTENTION ALL AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER OWNERS:
> The time has come for our voice to be heard!!!!!
> 
> ...


That's some bullshit can't believe places are still trying to the pass the BSL don't they even do their homework and see that it does no good ?!? Dumb twats :twak: :twak: Good for your I'm glad to fellow pitbull owners standing up against this bullshit!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 20 2007, 10:25 AM~8832490
> *That's some bullshit can't believe places are still trying to the pass the BSL don't they even do their homework and see that it does no good ?!? Dumb twats  :twak:  :twak: Good for your I'm glad to fellow pitbull owners standing up against this bullshit!
> *


they are not trying they alredy did ... it passed in 1989. the proposal back then was full of bullshit and what i call scare tactics so the public and lawmakers would pass the ordinance. now in dade county if own a "pibull like" dog its a 500.00 fine, must remove dog from property out of dade county. if not u will get a 500.00 fine for each day u own the pet and they will put it to sleep. funny thing about this is that u have to prove its not a pitbull , they dont have to prove it is!!! homeboys american bulldog was killed by a animal control officer cuz he believed it to be a pitbull!!! so even other breeds are being killed!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

_*<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>DALE!!! WE'RE OFF 2 DISNEY LAND OSCAR LOL AKA TOOTSIES LOL</span>*_

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: hno: LOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn so buddy gotta get out of dade county then


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 20 2007, 12:50 PM~8833241
> *damn so buddy gotta get out of dade county then
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

in tampa german shepards, rotts, dovermans, dalmations, pitbull, american bull terrier are all on the aggressive breeds list, if you own one of those dogs you cant get home owners insurance......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 20 2007, 12:19 PM~8833491
> *in tampa german shepards, rotts, dovermans, dalmations, pitbull, american bull terrier are all on the aggressive breeds list, if you own one of those dogs you cant get home owners insurance......
> *


damn thats sum bullshit...but anyways they gotta know that the dog is there...a lil different then being illegal in the whole city


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

3 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, *Whodi,* monalb


sup homes :biggrin:

now what u got to say about me drivin 4 doors =x


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

i know the city bus got 2 doors =x


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Sep 20 2007, 03:45 PM~8834306
> *i know the city bus got 2 doors =x
> *


lmao.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 19 2007, 04:39 PM~8825380
> *Trades? 99 presidential , 155k..cold a/c..everything works, runs and drives great
> 
> 
> ...


we are giving this 99 towncar away for FREE... *requires a small donation of $3800.00


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 20 2007, 02:19 PM~8833491
> *in tampa german shepards, rotts, dovermans, dalmations, pitbull, american bull terrier are all on the aggressive breeds list, if you own one of those dogs you cant get home owners insurance......
> *


:yes:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Sep 20 2007, 03:53 PM~8834381
> *we are giving this 99 towncar away for FREE...    *requires a small donation of $3800.00
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 19 2007, 07:32 AM~8822736
> *FOR SALE 1978 CHEVY MONTE CARLO , SOLID , ALL ORIGINAL , STRONG 305 MOTOR WITH COLD AC , CRUISE CONTROL , SOME RUST , NEW BATTERY , NEW STARTER , NEW ALTERNATOR , NEW TUNE UP , NEW TIRES , I GOT RECEIPTS & WARRANTY FOR EVEYTHING , 2ND OWNER , 65,000 ORIGINAL MILES , HARD TO FIND CAR , 1,250 FIRM!!!! PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...





lol that hood looks really solid :cheesy:


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

Compounded, waxed and detailed...ready to cruise!


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

motherfucker took me 2 days to finish....I can't feeeeel my arrrrms!!!lol


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

91 lac for sale does not leak a thing(with or without rims)


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 20 2007, 07:11 PM~8836416
> *lol that hood looks really solid  :cheesy:
> *


its just losing its clear coat


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Lowriding is making a comback, lots of new products are influenced by the lowriding scene....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 21 2007, 03:05 AM~8838571
> *Lowriding is making a comback, lots of new products are influenced by the lowriding scene....
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO... LARGE YOU A FOOL FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *93brougham
*

hno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 21 2007, 02:05 AM~8838571
> *Lowriding is making a comback, lots of new products are influenced by the lowriding scene....
> 
> 
> ...



random.... hoey used to have one of those minus the feet hangin off the rearview on the pink and blue box....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *93brougham*

marica....lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 21 2007, 09:04 AM~8839178
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham
> 
> ...


  wut up bear


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2007, 09:33 AM~8839361
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 93brougham
> 
> ...


  dimelo llegua :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 21 2007, 09:08 AM~8839626
> *  dimelo llegua  :cheesy:
> *


lol!... wow i haven't heard some one use the word "llegua" ina long time......lol

boogarron! lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2007, 10:22 AM~8839755
> *lol!... wow i haven't heard some one use the word "llegua" ina long time......lol
> 
> boogarron! lol
> *


damn cuh why it gotta be all that mofeta :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

its friday thank god so whos down towers then flannigans uffin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

one time to all the real rides see you tonight u know where


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

one time to all the real rides see you tonight u know where


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2007, 08:22 AM~8839755
> *lol!... wow i haven't heard some one use the word "llegua" ina long time......lol
> 
> boogarron! lol
> *


fool you know im always using that shit.. OYE LLEGUA!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

for sell


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

how much? and is that a all chrome rim?


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Sep 21 2007, 05:04 PM~8842969
> *how much? and is that a all chrome rim?
> *


No is all chrome!! :uh:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2007, 10:27 AM~8839302
> *random.... hoey used to have one of those minus the feet hangin off the rearview on the pink and blue box....lol
> 
> 
> ...


Yea feet are removable, what can i say a late night trip to walmart in cali, and i came across them


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 21 2007, 06:44 PM~8842837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gonna sell fast!!! Hurry before its gone fellas, remember how fast the other one went!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 21 2007, 02:44 PM~8842837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holla at me homie.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 21 2007, 08:07 AM~8839621
> * wut up bear
> *


nothing here 

why didnt any1 call me for flanigans!!!??? :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 22 2007, 11:21 AM~8847029
> *nothing here
> 
> why didnt any1 call me for flanigans!!!??? :angry:
> *


***** no one went anywhere so dont worry


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: japSW20, DOUBLE-O


:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quiet out today , east coast ryders photoshot tomorrow i'm bringing my boys 71 cuban donk out there


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 22 2007, 11:55 AM~8847609
> *quiet out today , east coast ryders photoshot tomorrow i'm bringing my boys 71 cuban donk out there
> *


wheres it going to be at??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 22 2007, 11:57 AM~8847614
> *wheres it going to be at??
> *


down town some where phil the photographer is going to let me know first thing in the morning


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got a new monte dash cap for sale, PM me if anyone needs it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam so no one knows of a car trailer in miami.... I need one


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

FOR SALE
























My boys Oldsmobile Alero 99. Clean, only 93,000k highway miles, power everything,runs good . NEW 22 inch Dvinci wheels with Neo Gen tires 235/30 only got 6k on them,7inch flip out, pioneer mids and highs, white hids,new rear struts,rebuilt a/c compressor,new alternator,and wiring for sound system done, $5000 for every thing.NEG.
305 431 1420 or PM


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 22 2007, 01:31 PM~8848014
> *Dam so no one knows of a car trailer in miami.... I need one
> *



2200 16 x 6 car trailer take a look at my job torino trailers n i got one used for cheaper and aluminum too check me out there cuzz good priceing dale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy: 








[/quote]


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

heres mines (better late then never) :biggrin:


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

FOR SALE $ 450.00 PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> :0 :0 :cheesy:


[/quote]
i would roll it like that ...lol :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ GOOD MY MIAMI *******


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

so how was that photoshoot today who went.....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Cauley Square Car Show

September 30, 2007

Free for everyone
1980 and older only
10:00am to 4:00pm

Goodie bag for the first 75 cars

Car shows info calls Gerry
786-344-4228 
** i WENT LAST YEAR LOTS OF CARS WENT, LOTS OF CLASSICS AND A COUPLE CARS ON BIG RIMS AND LOLO'S LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET SOME MORE PEOPLE OUT THERE...last yr. some newer cars went and they didnt say much....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Super Chevy Show
Moroso Motorsports Park
October 26-27-28

chevysupershow.com


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 23 2007, 02:14 PM~8852496
> *so how was that photoshoot today who went.....
> *


just me and the cuban donk


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 23 2007, 01:41 PM~8853014
> *just me and the cuban donk
> 
> 
> ...


str8 str8 thats the same place i had my shoot at :biggrin:


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

90 lac taillights $100


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

FLOWTech HEADERS FOR SALE $275 OBO.

New in box, just test fitted twice.

Ceramic Headers Part #31108FLT
Standard Full Length Headers
Ceramic Headers
Part #: 31108FLT
UPC #: 787480311085

FlowTech Headers are precision engineered and leak tested to get maximum performance and fuel economy from your engine. Each header is formed from specially selected .049 cold roll flash controlled tubing, and features
FLOWTECH's exclusive, thick, mandrel–formed Power Plenum collector. All ports are precisely fitted and finished with sturdy, leak–proof O–ringed port seals, and all FlowTech Headers include all mounting hardware including bolts, nuts and premium gaskets.FLOWTECH Headers are available with either a high–quality, electrostatically–applied satin black paint finish or with a specially formulated, NASA–developed silver luster ceramic coating for rust and corrosion resistance.
67–81 Camaro, 68–87 Chevelle, 68–79 Nova, 70–87 Monte Carlo, 71–91 Full Size, 78–87 Olds Cutlass&442: 283–400, Primary Tube Size 1.5", Collector Size 2.5", Ceramic Metallic Coating

Features

* Tuned-length primary tubes for street performance
* Mandrel-bent tubing for smooth exhaust flow
* Light weight & sturdy 16 gauge tubing
* Mandrel-formed Power Plenum collector for low back pressure
* Sturdy, leak-tested O-Ring port seals
* Engineered for a precision fit
* Designed for easy, trouble-free installation
* Includes all mounting hardware and premium gaskets

If interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have a battery charger for sale................pm me Thanks. My set up is 6 batteries but a 3 battery charger will work too.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats good miami...last wednesday the hangout got a lil chucky...hope to see more action this week...


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

HIT ME UP IF ANYONE NEED STRAIGHT FROM HOLLAND !!!!! ; )


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Sep 23 2007, 07:38 PM~8854356
> *HIT ME UP IF ANYONE NEED STRAIGHT FROM HOLLAND !!!!!  ; )
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2007, 02:26 PM~8848232
> *2200 16 x 6 car trailer take a look at my job torino trailers n i got one used for cheaper and aluminum too check me out there cuzz good priceing dale
> *


hit me up with your number but i was actually looking for a trailer a bit cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, GiZmO84, *SwitchHitter*, guumba


WUTZ UP CUZZZZ :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 23 2007, 08:08 PM~8855375
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, GiZmO84, SwitchHitter, guumba
> WUTZ UP CUZZZZ :0    :biggrin:
> *


Chillen Cuhz :cheesy: ... layed back.  .....so where's the b- day bash gonna be at?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 23 2007, 12:54 PM~8852721
> *Super Chevy Show
> Moroso Motorsports Park
> October 26-27-28
> ...


October 22nd battle of the vettes, will be bad ass, im taking a new c6 out there to tear up :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Sep 23 2007, 05:38 PM~8854356
> *HIT ME UP IF ANYONE NEED STRAIGHT FROM HOLLAND !!!!!  ; )
> *


not very smart, this forum is visited alot by "other" people....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 23 2007, 10:24 PM~8855469
> *not very smart, this forum is visited alot by "other" people....
> *


tru dat


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 23 2007, 02:25 PM~8853208
> *str8 str8 thats the same place i had my shoot at  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: that's the same place EVERYBODY gets their photoshoots done :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Sep 23 2007, 09:12 PM~8855398
> *Chillen Cuhz  :cheesy: ... layed back.  .....so where's the b- day bash gonna be at?
> *



I'LL LET U KNO ***** U KNOW I DO IT ***** I DON'T B SELLIN U OUT CUZO... :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn double-o u'r crazy..puttin a K5 body on a phantom =l


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

complete airbag set up for sale 

3 480c viair compressors
4 firestone 1/2 inch 2600 bags
12 gal tank with 8 1/2 ports
all 8 brackets front and back 
165on 200 off pressure switch 
10switch switchbox with 10 billet extentions
8 GC xtreme 450 1/2 valves - 250

1,000


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 24 2007, 12:04 PM~8858730
> *complete airbag set up for sale
> 
> 3 480c viair compressors
> ...


good price :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 24 2007, 12:40 PM~8858914
> *good price  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 24 2007, 03:19 AM~8857356
> *I'LL LET U KNO ***** U KNOW I DO IT ***** I DON'T B SELLIN U OUT CUZO... :biggrin:
> *


fo sho.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Sep 20 2007, 10:54 PM~8837203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANANYBODY PHOTO SHOP THIS W/DIFFERENT COLOR TOP AND PAINT? LIKE TO SEE TRIPLE BLACK...BLACK WITH P-NUT BUTTA TOP.....AND BABY BLUE OR LIGHT GREEN W/OFF WHITE TOP....ANY PICS WILL BE APPRECIATED...THANKS HOMIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2007, 12:10 AM~8856905
> *:uh:  that's the same place EVERYBODY gets their photoshoots done  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lmao i know


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

somehwat how u wanted it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadiluv_@Sep 24 2007, 03:16 PM~8860414
> *CANANYBODY PHOTO SHOP THIS W/DIFFERENT COLOR TOP AND PAINT? LIKE TO SEE TRIPLE BLACK...BLACK WITH P-NUT BUTTA TOP.....AND LIME GREEN W/EVERYTHING GOLD....ANY PICS WILL BE APPRECIATED...THANKS HOMIES! :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViUqb8PfWF0&NR=1


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:

bah


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

Ross stop slackin! :twak:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Sep 24 2007, 07:05 PM~8861469
> *Ross stop slackin!  :twak:
> *


i lost it man! I haven't played wit it in months..how bout these?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it was a mission to find a good back rim.. this is the best i could do..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 24 2007, 06:24 PM~8861606
> *i lost it man! I haven't played wit it in months..how bout these?
> 
> 
> ...



that thing needs a clear coat :biggrin: lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2007, 05:25 PM~8861611
> *it was a mission to find a good back rim.. this is the best i could do..
> 
> 
> ...


its nice :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: : :worship: :thumbsup: 
OMG...THAT SHIT IS SIIIIIIICK....LOL....DAMN! DIDNT KNOW THE COUPE COULD LOOK MORE PIMP THAN IT IS ALREADY...I WANTED LIKE A SCION LITE BLUE...BUT THAT BLUE SETS IT OFF TOO, W/OR W/OUT THE PATTERNS!!!! AND THAT LIME GREEN AND GOLD....TOTALLY RIDICULOUS...LOL IN A GOOD WAY THOUGH...WAS LOOKING FOR A CAMRY LITE PEARL GREEN BUT THAT LIME GREEN IS ALSO SICK! THANKS GUYS...MORE THAN I EXPECTED...HEY JUICED...PHOTOSHOP THOSE 17" D'S OF YOURS ON MY CAR..LOL....DAMN THANKS...BLACK ON BLACK ANYONE? FEEL FREE TO THROW IN OTHER COLORS IF YOUD LIKE.....LATERZ HOMIES.....THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

anyone have a fleetwood (93-96) dash top for sale??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

it's 100% official 

january 5th and 6th rick cruise and bbq/car show info

saturday january 5th 2008
rick porch cruise

stop #1
8:00pm
beto's Mexican Food
103 Semoran Blvd (aka state road 436)
Casselberry, FL, 32730
(show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

stop #2 
roll-out/cruise from beto's at 10:00pm travel to
circit city
colonial plaza market
2728 East. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, FL, 32803
(show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

#3 roll-out cruise at midnight/12.00am travel to
Orange Ave/Downtown Orlando
(tear up the streets lowriding)


sunday january 6th 2008
individuals car club celebration/bbq

at
central florida fairgrounds 
4603 West. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, Florida 32808

bbq & picnic
10:00am---- till ----7:00pm

free food & drinks
car show & hop off all day 

bring your cars !!!! lets have funn


more info will be given
pm all question to tim and ruban 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got sick of it so i stopped....


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

:wow: looka at all the preety colors.......lol!


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

i got a cutty euro clip for sale..... $$$350 email me at [email protected] for more info.... 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2007, 09:35 PM~8862189
> *i got sick of it so i stopped....
> 
> 
> ...


damn eric, that ones tyte. finally took some time on one lol. the cars been DONE, no need for me to touch it lol.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2007, 08:35 PM~8862189
> *i got sick of it so i stopped....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i had a photoshop of my car with this scheme :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

here we go


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 25 2007, 02:09 AM~8864570
> *here we go
> 
> 
> ...


 PM me the original.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i dont like most of the new cars with the vintage looks like the mustang & ssr the bullshit lil cars around but this shit is fuckin HARD!!!!! :wow:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 25 2007, 03:29 AM~8864997
> *i dont like most of the new cars with the vintage looks like the mustang & ssr the bullshit lil cars around but this shit is fuckin HARD!!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


DATS SHIT LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK BEAR :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 25 2007, 03:24 AM~8865020
> *DATS SHIT LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK BEAR :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam that car looks sick as fuck interior looks hard as fuck


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 25 2007, 01:09 AM~8864570
> *here we go
> 
> 
> ...


No longer a prospect? Congrats. Great car club.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 25 2007, 12:09 AM~8864570
> *here we go
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK HOMIE :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 25 2007, 12:09 AM~8864570
> *here we go
> 
> 
> ...



lol wow that car looks like shit...lol


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*3300*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 25 2007, 11:01 AM~8866091
> *lol wow that car looks like shit...lol
> *


BUT ITS OUT THERE STANKIN BABY :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 25 2007, 10:42 AM~8866278
> *BUT ITS OUT THERE STANKIN BABY  :biggrin:
> *


i was talking about the photoshop........ its stankin alright....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

22 inch DUB C.R.E.A.M.'s with 35 series tires for sale..... $1600


10 bolt pattern

5 lugs, they fit impala, caprice, crown vic, towncar... etc...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

posting for a friend 

73 delta88 vert with 455 rocket,

75 cutty with 350 on black 22" spokes 


22" limited came off a charger $1300

22" with 3 extra tires $1250

pm me for more info


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

FOR SALE 2000 HONDA 11OO SHADOW SABRE ONLY 6K MILES....ALOT OF CUSTOM WORK $15K ALSO ACCEPTING TRADESN ONLY GM CARS FROM 60'S AND 70'S ..muscle cars like mopar and gm...if ur interested hit me up


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

yo what up ppl im posting this up for a homeboi of mine its a 1993 fleat with a 5.7 v8 350 runs great black ragtop perfect condition the paints still in good shape besides a couple very minor scratches black leather int in good shape as well and has never been juiced.if interested pm me for more info...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i have a set of brand new g body door weathering Stips hit me up with offers if interested or trades....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 25 2007, 07:47 PM~8869732
> *i have a set of brand new g body  door weathering Stips hit me up with offers if interested or trades....
> *


hmmmmmm lemmie kno


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 25 2007, 10:12 AM~8866437
> *22 inch DUB C.R.E.A.M.'s with 35 series tires for sale..... $1600
> 10 bolt pattern
> 
> ...


nice car, how much for the regal??


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 24 2007, 12:04 PM~8858730
> *complete airbag set up for sale
> 
> 3 480c viair compressors
> ...


bump


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 25 2007, 11:31 PM~8870630
> *bump
> *


how bout u donate the system and ur time and we bag my caddy for the mean time lol.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

new page


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

PLEASE CROSS POST IT AND SIGN...MAKE SURE ALL YOUR FAMILY MEMBERS AND FRIENDS HAVE SIGNED OR RECEIVED THIS. WE WANT SIGNATURES FROM EVERYWHERE...IT'S NOT A MIAMI-DADE COUNTY ISSUE ANY LONGER...IT'S A WORLD WIDE CONCERN... WE''RE STARTING HERE!

REMEMBER..IT'S PUNISH THE DEED, NOT THE BREED!!!!!!

DO IT FOR THE PITS!

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TA-TA...

DAHLIA

Online petition


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

_<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*WUTZ UP MIAMI!!!! *_</span>


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 26 2007, 09:55 AM~8872626
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>WUTZ UP MIAMI!!!! </span>
> *



WUZZA *****!!!! OYE ALE HOUSE IS STACKED WITH THEM HOES!!!!.....MY BOY SAID YOU BRING YOUR LADIES AND YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME!!!!

I FELL IN LOVE WITH A BRUNETTE WHO HAD UNA CARA DE PUTA!!!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 26 2007, 08:02 AM~8872662
> *WUZZA *****!!!! OYE ALE HOUSE IS STACKED WITH THEM HOES!!!!.....MY BOY SAID YOU BRING YOUR LADIES AND YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME!!!!
> 
> I FELL IN LOVE WITH A BRUNETTE WHO HAD UNA CARA DE PUTA!!!!!
> *



DE MADRE...SHIT ALL MY GIRLS I TAKE R ALL 10'S PLAYA...WELL EXEPT ONE BUT SHIT ***** I DIDN'T BRING HER LOL...BUT W/E IMMA SEE WUTZ CUZ DAM ***** 2 B OUT THERE FOR 2 OR 3 DAY OUT IN DA WATER SOUNDS DE PINGA...

I HOPE UR FUCK ASS IS READY 4 FRIDAY *****...*MO HOES!!!!* :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0 

U SAW DA ONE I WAS WIT IN DA PINK...DE MADRE!! :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 26 2007, 10:36 AM~8872838
> *DE MADRE...SHIT ALL MY GIRLS I TAKE R ALL 10'S PLAYA...WELL EXEPT ONE BUT SHIT ***** I DIDN'T BRING HER LOL...BUT W/E IMMA SEE WUTZ CUZ DAM ***** 2 B OUT THERE FOR 2 OR 3 DAY OUT IN DA WATER SOUNDS DE PINGA...
> 
> I HOPE UR FUCK ASS IS READY 4 FRIDAY *****...MO HOES!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :0
> ...



Fuck that ****** i saw the one in the pink white blue red yellow i saw all of them hoes but im in love with the dirty blonde we were with!!!! i almost married her on the spot

****** 3 days of basking in the sweet sound and sights of pachanga!!!!!

10+ bottles of assorted liqour
500 assorted beers
1000 beeds
x number of pounds of beef
naked drunk hoes

all equals a good ass time!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 26 2007, 09:23 AM~8873070
> *Fuck that ****** i saw the one in the pink white blue red yellow i saw all of them hoes but im in love with the dirty blonde we were with!!!! i almost married her on the spot
> 
> ****** 3 days of basking in the sweet sound and sights of pachanga!!!!!
> ...



IMMA HAVE 2 SEE WUTS UP ***** CUZ SHIT THIS MONTH ALONG I HAVE ALOT DAYS OFF...ALMOST 2 1/2 WEEKS N SHIT CUZ MY B-DAY N HORROR NITES FOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 26 2007, 09:04 AM~8872953
> *
> *



DIMELO LOKO WUTZ UP *****!!!!!!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 25 2007, 10:30 PM~8870613
> *nice car, how much for the regal??
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

complete airbag set up for sale 

3 480c viair compressors
4 firestone 1/2 inch 2600 bags
12 gal tank with 8 1/2 ports
all 8 brackets front and back 
165on 200 off pressure switch 
10switch switchbox with 10 billet extentions
8 GC xtreme 450 1/2 valves


1,000


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 26 2007, 12:34 PM~8873544
> *complete airbag set up for sale
> 
> 3 480c viair compressors
> ...



I might be interested the impala need's some movement pm your number homie


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

needed a new tire so i threw another spacer on the front spring..gave the TC kinda Donk stance wit the lean... and the homie chris HOPPIN91LAC gassin her up for me =x


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 25 2007, 08:26 PM~8870577
> *hmmmmmm lemmie kno
> *


give me an offer there **brand new** in there box bought them for my grandfather Elcamino but then he sold it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 26 2007, 11:58 AM~8874497
> *needed a new tire so i threw another spacer on the front spring..gave the TC kinda Donk stance wit the lean... and the homie chris HOPPIN91LAC gassin her up for me =x
> 
> 
> ...


dam that TC lookin clean


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I also have a 110cc poket bike 4 sped practically new. for sale $380 hit me up for details


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

here u go alex. still havent done the paint cuz im havin some probs wit it.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

AK47 for sale, made in Romania, imported...

7.62x39mm, collapsable stock, dark russian wood, original sling, ammo box with 5 assorted magazines, 1 10 round, 2 20 round, 1 30 round, and 1 50 round magazine.

clean gun, no bodies and completely legit. Wood is good, gun is completely functional, minor scratches.

convicted felons, those convicted of domestic violence, or drug charges, pending or resolved, do not bother contacting me.

a local/FCIC/NCIC check is required, which can be obtained at any Miami-Dade police department for $5 or $10. Due to my job, ATF will be notified of the sale, which is no big deal, just gotta CYA.

in Miami for a few more weeks, then I'm north bound to Tampa.

PM me for more info

GUN IS NOT THE ONE IN MY AVATAR, THAT ONE IS NOT FOR SALE


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

when is all this rain going to stop ??? :angry:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i wana do lowrider style pinstriping/scrolls and silverleafing on my towncar..... 

I'd like to do something pretty elaborate, but tasteful.

Anyone know somebody wit the necessary skill who might be willin to trade the work/materials for a set of 17x9 center gold daytons with 3 brand new vogues. (all 4 are on, but one sidewall messed up)


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

x2 this rain really sucks... and fuk it doesnt stop


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 26 2007, 06:05 PM~8876693
> *x2 this rain really sucks... and fuk it doesnt stop
> *


blazing in the whip while its raining is pretty chillin though....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 26 2007, 01:59 PM~8875137
> *here u go alex. still havent done the paint cuz im havin some probs wit it.
> 
> 
> ...


dam i swear u need to become a graphics engineer man u got that shit on lock itll take me two weeks to figure out how to do it thanks homie!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2007, 06:49 PM~8876573
> *when is all this rain going to stop ???  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...




WUTZ UP HOMIE...SENT U A PM...

AND YUP DIS FUCKIN RAIN SUX DICK!!! 


WUTZ GOOD MIAMI N ALL MY HOMIES...


_*CLUB DREAM ON SOUTH BEACH FRIDAY NITE FOR MY 24TH B-DAY...HOLLA @ ME FOR MORE INFO ON HOW 2 DRINK N GET IN FREE...*_


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 26 2007, 10:52 PM~8877866
> *dam wonder y dey selling that frame its badd ass fukk wut a shame yet a nother low low not going to lowrider miami
> *


 :loco: :loco: I TELL YA


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 27 2007, 07:51 AM~8879614
> *u can contact reed....he does really nice ol' school lines for a very good price. then u have clay. he also throws down nice lines but they have a more modern look to them. straighter lines with sharper cuts. this T.C. was done by Reed:
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad ass!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

try this # for reed 954-839-0949...he's up in broward. like i said b-4 excellent prices and he's fast...he did my old lac in less than an hour


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Sep 27 2007, 08:21 AM~8879530
> *:loco:  :loco: I TELL YA
> *


Bubbletop up in Boca would look good with that frame. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 26 2007, 09:52 PM~8877866
> *dam wonder y dey selling that frame its badd ass fukk wut a shame yet a nother low low not going to lowrider miami
> *


there's still time before miami.... :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

FOR SALE 150.00
Model # DEH-P680MP


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 27 2007, 08:53 AM~8879769
> *try this # for reed 954-839-0949...he's up in broward. like i said b-4 excellent prices and he's fast...he did my old lac in less than an hour
> *


cool, thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2007, 07:18 AM~8879877
> *Bubbletop up in Boca would look good with that frame.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*RIP Captain Jake Branam, his wife, and the rest of the crew of the Joe Cool*

Im sure many of you have heard of whats going on in the news with the missing crew and the 2 scum bags who chartered the boat...Captain Jake was an aquaintance of mine and very well known throught the fishing tournament circuit in Miami and was real close to alot of my friends

My prayers go out to him and his family

Here is the afidavit released by the coast guard..its fuckin scary how ppl can be so cruel i hope these assholes get the chair

http://media.miamiherald.com/smedia/2007/0...ffiliate.56.pdf


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 27 2007, 10:42 AM~8880799
> *RIP Captain Jake Branam, his wife, and the rest of the crew of the Joe Cool
> 
> Im sure many of you have heard of whats going on in the news with the missing crew and the 2 scum bags who chartered the boat...Captain Jake was an aquaintance of mine and very well known throught the fishing tournament circuit in Miami and was real close to alot of my friends
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: MY REGARDS HOMIE...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 27 2007, 11:42 AM~8880799
> *RIP Captain Jake Branam, his wife, and the rest of the crew of the Joe Cool
> 
> Im sure many of you have heard of whats going on in the news with the missing crew and the 2 scum bags who chartered the boat...Captain Jake was an aquaintance of mine and very well known throught the fishing tournament circuit in Miami and was real close to alot of my friends
> ...



Sorry to hear of your loss. 

May the fools that did this burn in Hell.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 27 2007, 09:42 AM~8880799
> *RIP Captain Jake Branam, his wife, and the rest of the crew of the Joe Cool
> 
> Im sure many of you have heard of whats going on in the news with the missing crew and the 2 scum bags who chartered the boat...Captain Jake was an aquaintance of mine and very well known throught the fishing tournament circuit in Miami and was real close to alot of my friends
> ...


damn homie sorry to hear that...heard the story on the news and i was like wtf...crazy....sucks evenmore to know that it effects some-1 i know.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *DOUBLE-O*, SpLiFf4, SHAMROCK, *CHINO3O5*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 27 2007, 03:07 PM~8881818
> *damn homie sorry to hear that...heard the story on the news and i was like wtf...crazy....sucks evenmore to know that it effects some-1 i know.
> *



Yea homie im headed down friday for sure i know you have been calling me up but ive been either in class or at work ima take the shot friday and well give her the shot...

Yea its crazy how that shit happened but you never know when your day is coming


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

*I have HIDS for sale i have 2 transformers and one bulb both transformers work but of of the bulbs popped $60 obo
*Still got the g body weatheringstrips for $60 obo


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:18 AM~8879877
> *Bubbletop up in Boca would look good with that frame.  :biggrin:
> *



dont be scared....... i got you homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 27 2007, 10:06 AM~8880116
> *there's still time before miami....  :scrutinize:
> *



:0 :0 :0 you know how us BOWTIE boys get down when when wanna prove a point.... 

ohh i forgot our point been proven, just time to take it to the next level 

"WE FLY HIGH" COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

i got a complete cutty euro clip 4 sale for the low pm me....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2007, 09:21 AM~8865510
> *No longer a prospect? Congrats. Great car club.
> *


   


you took off the tints?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Sep 27 2007, 05:15 PM~8883075
> *:0  :0  :0  you know how us BOWTIE boys get down when when wanna prove a point....
> 
> ohh i forgot our point been proven, just time to take it to the next level
> ...



:biggrin: oye shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't say shit let it be :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 27 2007, 06:16 PM~8883470
> *:biggrin: oye shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  don't say shit let it be  :biggrin:
> *


oops my bad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 27 2007, 05:20 PM~8883881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Sep 27 2007, 06:12 PM~8883043
> *dont be scared....... i got you homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone hitting up the Vegas Show :biggrin: . Ill be flying out on Wednesday. Hope to see some of you guys out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 27 2007, 08:21 PM~8883891
> *
> *


 :uh: Damm, poor little donkey!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 27 2007, 06:02 PM~8883391
> *
> you took off the tints?
> *


No I had tints on the first Fleetwood and then I bought this one with no tints. Fucken Cops. With tints I get pulled over two times a month. So no more Tints for me. lol

How's that 96 comming along? And the paint on the 93?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 27 2007, 12:50 PM~8882074
> *Yea homie im headed down friday for sure i know you have been calling me up but ive been either in class or at work ima take the shot friday and well give her the shot...
> 
> Yea its crazy how that shit happened but you never know when your day is coming
> *


thats is ture...u dont ever know when the day may come or how its gonan come.

well if u gonna be down this way then holla....but i was really callin u bout the petition and all that stuff..just was wondering how it was goin on your end


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 27 2007, 09:42 AM~8880799
> *RIP Captain Jake Branam, his wife, and the rest of the crew of the Joe Cool
> 
> Im sure many of you have heard of whats going on in the news with the missing crew and the 2 scum bags who chartered the boat...Captain Jake was an aquaintance of mine and very well known throught the fishing tournament circuit in Miami and was real close to alot of my friends
> ...


Sorry for your loss homie my wishes to everyone and the family :angel: :angel:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 28 2007, 09:20 AM~8887458
> *thats is ture...u dont ever know when the day may come or how its gonan come.
> 
> well if u gonna be down this way then holla....but i was really callin u bout the petition and all that stuff..just was wondering how it was goin on your end
> *



What i have been doing is getting the online petition passed around ive gotten plenty of ppl to sign...i might be able to head out their that day i have a lawyer in my office who is supporting the fact and she is getting the online petition circulated i cant pass around the actual petition ive gotten some negative responses including almost backhanding some stupid ignorant ass bitch at Miami Dade (gotta control my temper)


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 28 2007, 06:34 AM~8887508
> *What i have been doing is getting the online petition passed around ive gotten plenty of ppl to sign...i might be able to head out their that day i have a lawyer in my office who is supporting the fact and she is getting the online petition circulated i cant pass around the actual petition ive gotten some negative responses including almost backhanding some stupid ignorant ass bitch at Miami Dade (gotta control my temper)
> *



i feel u on that....i started to go to neighbors but soon realized most of them are a bunch of idiots so i stopped cuz the last thing i want it for us to be on bad terms and they call animal control on me. so i jsut went to people that i know around here. also took it to animal hospitals,pet stores and the animal feeds.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 28 2007, 09:43 AM~8887539
> *i feel u on that....i started to go to neighbors but soon realized most of them are a bunch of idiots so i stopped cuz the last thing i want it for us to be on bad terms and they call animal control on me. so i jsut went to people that i know around here. also took it to animal hospitals,pet stores and the animal feeds.
> *



Animal Feeds in homestead are your best bets i know alot of farmers and nursery owners who used to raise pits and they will have no problem signing the petition


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I think my neighborhood is the refuge for pitbulls we got so many and the neighbors dont say shit...i love it soo much our dogs are famous even with ppl who we dont know in this little area..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*


DAM I THINK I SEE A GHOST LOL  :uh: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

WUZZA *****? QUE VOLA..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Sep 28 2007, 11:04 AM~8888711
> *WUZZA *****? QUE VOLA..
> *


U KNOW HOW IT IS ***** ALWAYS WORKIN N HUSTLIN FOOL...BUT SHIT I GOT SAT THRU TUESDAY OFF *****...SO IMMA CELEBRATE MY 24TH B-DAY LIK A MOTHA FUCKER LOL :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*HERE IS A SNEAK PEAK FOR YOU KNOW WHO!!!!!*


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

WHY DID U TAKE THE STOCK SS SPOILER OFF?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Sep 28 2007, 04:26 PM~8890154
> *WHY DID U TAKE THE STOCK SS SPOILER OFF?
> *



because lil by lil eddie dont worry its going back on we still got one more step before its 100%...Mo they dont know wuz goin down....you will be one of the first 2 see


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

dayum my ***** it sucks being home .! :banghead:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 28 2007, 07:21 PM~8892126
> *dayum my ***** it sucks being home .!  :banghead:
> *


no hangouts tonight???


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 28 2007, 09:31 PM~8892185
> *no hangouts tonight???
> *


***** im in crutches i cant go nowhere


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

well i could but not for a long time ... my leg gets weak n tired


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*

bearrrrr! wut they do fool ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 28 2007, 07:49 PM~8892278
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


wuzzup homie how u feeling man?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 28 2007, 07:46 PM~8892264
> ****** im in crutches i cant go nowhere
> *


dam man, i hope you get better, what happend to you?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

any hangouts tonite??


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Sep 29 2007, 02:13 AM~8893454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


workin fool... i was on a ladder going up to a roof and the latch door was fucked up and it hit me on the head and i feel back from 10 feet ... i fractured my pelvis bone and i cracked my head i got 7 staples on my head ... thats some bullshit


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

can someone let me know where the hang out is tonite? 
anyone know where i can get 1/4 plate steel??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 29 2007, 04:09 PM~8896208
> *better fool ... ill try n be out there this wendsday
> 
> workin fool... i was on a ladder going up to a roof and the latch door was fucked up and it hit me on the head and i feel back from 10 feet ... i fractured my pelvis bone and i cracked my head i got 7 staples on my head ... thats some bullshit
> *


DAMN that sounds like it hurt when it happened and it still hurts :yessad:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

IS THE LOWES POPIN? TRYING TO FIND SUMTHING TODO TONITE I KNOW THERES A HANG OUT BUT WHERE?> 
WHATS UP WITH SOME 1/4 STEEL PLATE I KNOW YALL FABRICATORS OUT THERE KNOW WHERE TO FIND IT LEME KNOW THATS ALL I NEED TO FINISH SO I CAN HIT THE STREETS CLICKIN


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2007, 07:13 PM~8896544
> *DAMN that sounds like it hurt when it happened and it still hurts  :yessad:
> *



it hurt when it happened ... well my leg did .. my head i didnt even notice until the blood was running down my neck ... but my legg hurts like a bitch .. it hurts to even cough n laugh n shit ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 29 2007, 07:18 PM~8896568
> *IS THE LOWES POPIN? TRYING TO FIND SUMTHING TODO TONITE I KNOW THERES A HANG OUT BUT WHERE?>
> WHATS UP WITH SOME 1/4 STEEL PLATE I KNOW YALL FABRICATORS OUT THERE KNOW WHERE TO FIND IT LEME KNOW THATS ALL I NEED TO FINISH SO I CAN HIT THE STREETS CLICKIN
> *



hit up C n R metals


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 29 2007, 05:20 PM~8896580
> *it hurt when it happened ... well my leg did .. my head i didnt even notice until the blood was running down my neck ... but my legg hurts like a bitch .. it hurts to even cough n laugh n shit ... :thumbsdown:
> *


it sounds like you got some extra layitlow time coming up hit up the off topic forum them ****** be on some shit in there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 29 2007, 07:20 PM~8896589
> *hit up C n R metals
> *


Good looks homie seems like everyone eles dnt even see my posts.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2007, 05:33 PM~8896665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Clean :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 29 2007, 08:09 PM~8897326
> *what do you think about putting 28's on the 59 DOUBLE-O ???
> *


:uh: 

relax ***** isn't it past your bedtime :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 28 2007, 10:31 PM~8892185
> *no hangouts tonight???
> *


Attention Lowriders, Donk Ryders, Euros, Hot Rods, and Whatever.......

Speaking of hangouts, we have permission to hold hangouts at a shop right on bird road if everybodys down, the owner has no problem as long as no drama goes on outside, theres a pizza shop, sub shop, and another resturant in the parking lot, for those who wanna get there snaack on! 

If anybody wants to try and make this happen like the old bird road hangouts im open to suggestions, so we can try and coordinate the time and day! If the cops come hell let the cops know we have permission to hangout! Also if any car clubs are looking for a place to hold meetings you can use the lot also as long as his shops respected, up to yall :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up large :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

lil preview for MIAMI 08 hehe :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 30 2007, 01:05 AM~8898115
> *wut up large  :biggrin:
> *


What it dew! 

Drinking on the job again I see..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 30 2007, 01:09 AM~8898160
> *What it dew!
> 
> Drinking on the job again I see..... :biggrin:
> *


u kno it bro lol :biggrin: cant survive witout da gold


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

man the old bird road hangout where off the hook back in the day lol make sure u have that in righting large signed buy the shop owner 

the reson the cops allways fucke with us cause no one wanst to do it right

if the owner says u can do it then u need to go to the city and get a permit to hang out on that night from this time to this time then the cops cant say damm thing the permit cant cost more then 50 to 100 dollaz 

if some one does it right we could have good hang out for long time long as every one keep the beef out and the ricers burning out 


keep it peace full and it could work


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 23 2007, 02:17 PM~8852511
> *Cauley Square  Car Show
> 
> September 30, 2007
> ...



anybody going?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 30 2007, 05:26 AM~8899475
> *anybody going?
> *


I was planning on going but the weather is supper bad.. its still pouring over here


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 30 2007, 05:45 AM~8899171
> *man the old bird road hangout where off the hook back in the day lol  make sure u have that in righting large signed buy the shop owner
> 
> the reson the cops allways fucke with us cause no one wanst to do it right
> ...


 :uh: Lets just say the owners like family!  We just need a day and time, no need getting a permit if nobodys gonna come? If ricers and euros wanna come its cool, but know TOKYO DRIFTING in the parking lot! lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 30 2007, 07:37 AM~8899495
> *I was planning on going but the weather is supper bad.. its still pouring over here
> *


i called show is cancelled


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 30 2007, 08:07 AM~8899611
> *:uh: Lets just say the owners like family!  We just need a day and time, no need getting a permit if nobodys gonna come? If ricers and euros wanna come its cool, but know TOKYO DRIFTING in the parking lot! lol
> *


thats right and youal could go eat a bomb ass sub in the new fresh a/c i put in this weekend lol


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

que bola miami!!!? yeah that car show is cancelled but buddy said they thrown another on next week called agustos.? and the one that was today will be begining of november


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Any body want to help me weld up a four link???? ill shoot you some bread i got the welder n four link jjust cant weld a nice bead...


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

this is it notches are in already.
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t317/bl...96/IMG_0599.jpg


----------



## VERT86LS (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 11 2007, 08:16 PM~8770428
> *any 1 got a monte ls front clip for sale pm me
> *


FULL 87 LS NOSE REAR TAILLAMPS W/BUCKETS AND BACK BUMPER. 425 OBO


----------



## VERT86LS (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2007, 09:51 PM~8779230
> *1995 alvaro representing
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I REMEMBER THAT THROW BACK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good oscar


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*16 speed huffy
-broward county bus pass*

wtf ??? ross ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 30 2007, 04:39 PM~8901580
> *16 speed huffy
> -broward county bus pass
> 
> ...


u noticed my signature and not the pink car those pinstripes are on?! :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 30 2007, 04:58 PM~8901655
> *u noticed my signature and not the pink car those pinstripes are on?!  :0
> *


 lol .. is that whos car i think it is ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..........WET


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

keeps gettin cleaner oscar


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 30 2007, 05:20 PM~8901758
> *lol .. is that whos car i think it is ?
> *


mine now


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

is Exclusive c.c. new? no ofense in any way just wondering never seen that plaque till now.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Some Stuff i have for sale
** Hids 2 transformers 1 bulb, 1 bulb is popped $65 obo
** BRAND NEW G Body Door Weathering Strips $60 obo
** Chrome Lowrider Bike Open for Offers


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 30 2007, 05:51 PM~8901958
> *mine now
> *



pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

FOR SALE 1955 FORD GALAXIE FAIRLANE 500
IF INTERESTED CALL 305-635-5285


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

FOR SALE 1963 CHEVY IMPALA 
IF INTERESTED CALL 786-444-4997


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the new whip =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

oops..double post =o


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

oops triple post =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

back in the game..couldn't stay away from the switches!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ross getting kinda reply happy dere huh ?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

oops..dammed triple post =\


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam Ross the caddy looks nice.... Juice is always fun..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 30 2007, 07:22 PM~8902351
> *oops..dammed triple post =\
> *



:uh: lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter, *93brougham*, Juiced82MarkVI

:nicoderm:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

me and my girl chillin wit pinky =]


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

the lac looks raw homie


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaddy_@Sep 30 2007, 08:03 PM~8902612
> *the lac looks raw homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 30 2007, 08:05 PM~8902628
> *thanks homie
> *



u coming down on wendsday ?


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

500obo 1974 nova project car. no motor or tranny.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam Chris "76 Vette" you finally decided to post up the Nova dam fool..


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

haha yea bro. needa finish tha vette. the 59 looks raw


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Sep 30 2007, 06:59 PM~8902910
> *haha yea bro. needa finish tha vette. the 59 looks raw
> *


thanks fool... yea you do lets see if this weekend we do the elec. on the vette :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

hopefully imma pull out tha old motor this week.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Sep 30 2007, 07:01 PM~8902925
> *hopefully imma pull out tha old motor this week.
> *


str8 str8


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGlYUcuXY0k


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Wuz Up With the New Hangout???

Lets Get It!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

O

:0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Sep 30 2007, 09:47 PM~8903207
> *O
> 
> :0
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn ross nice lac. good come up hope to see it out this wednesday? and who striped it? the homie from 25 street riders?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 30 2007, 07:50 PM~8903233
> *damn what paint is that homie? HOK? PPG? lmk thanks!
> *


HOK Kandy....Kandy Fade...AKA DADE FADE


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

My Dawgs Vert Doing it BIG


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Sep 30 2007, 09:45 PM~8903191
> *Wuz Up With the New Hangout???
> 
> Lets Get It!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 .. wussup large u gona make that happen or wat ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 30 2007, 09:42 PM~8904116
> *x2  .. wussup large u gona make that happen or wat ?
> *



remember where i told u on sat , it was good on sat :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 1 2007, 01:02 AM~8904305
> *remember where i told u on sat , it was good on sat  :biggrin:
> *


  lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 1 2007, 12:35 AM~8904518
> *  lol
> *


 the fuck is that supposed to mean ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2007, 01:50 AM~8904644
> *the fuck is that supposed to mean ?
> *


o thats right u werent there, u were to busy bitching bout ur lil booboo at home :uh: 



:biggrin: AIM and ill let u kno


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2007, 12:42 AM~8904116
> *x2  .. wussup large u gona make that happen or wat ?
> *


I'm trying all we need is a date and time??? So let me know and ill make sure it happens!


Ross, enjoy the car, and think pink!  

New toys are always fun  Maybe One day i'll get one :tears:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

chilling dawg what about u


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

I think we should do it Thursday like Back in the Day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Theres Alot of Toys Coming Out!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

My Dawgs 73 Donk gonna be hitting up the Hangouts Real Soon

]































[/


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

3 Stage Pearl from the New Escalades.....


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

1 Time for my Dawg Joey!!! Doing some of the Rawest Guts in Miami!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 1 2007, 02:22 AM~8905116
> *I'm trying all we need is a date and time??? So let me know and ill make sure it happens!
> Ross, enjoy the car, and think pink!
> 
> ...


thanks man.... if i ever take a 2nd mortgage i'll buy those rims from you :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

This is goin on tommorrow. If any that is interested and can make it call Dahlia, her # is at the bottom. This needs alot of support from the public, if commissioners see alot of support then they will definatly listen to what has to be said, they dont want to lose those votes!!!


CITIZEN PRESENTATION FOR BREEDSPECIFIC LEGISLATION (BSL) ON BCC AGENDA.

WILL BE HELD AT: 
THE STEPHEN P. CLARK GOVERMENT CENTER
111 N.W. 1ST STREET, MIAMI, FLORIDA, 33128
AT: 9:30 A.M. ON OCTOBER 2, 2007.
THE PURPOSE OF THIS PRESENTATION, BEFORE THE MIAMI DADE COUNTY COMMISSIONERS, IS TO HAVE THE EXISTING MIAMI DADE COUNTY ORDINANCE NO. 89-22, CHAPTER 5 OF THE CODE OF METROPOLITAN DADE COUNTY, FLORIDA, REVOKED. THIS ORDINANCE REGULATES “PIT BULL” DOGS AND OWNERS. THIS ORDINANCE BANS PIT BULLS FROM MIAMI DADE COUNTY. MS. DAHLIA CANES AND MR. EDEL MIEDES WILL BE PRESENTING THE PRESENTATION. YOUR SUPPORT IS NEEDED! GIVE PITS A CHANCE…

For more information please contact:
Ms.Dahlia 
305-323-3960
[email protected]


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 1 2007, 02:20 AM~8905350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that body shop any good? i seen it outside and it looks good  i live right down the street from there


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, MISTER ED, *japSW20*, Juiced82MarkVI, *COUPE DE BEAR*, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *96' lincoln*, CERTIFIED KILLER

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2007, 08:34 AM~8905691
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, MISTER ED, japSW20, Juiced82MarkVI, COUPE DE BEAR, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, 96' lincoln, CERTIFIED KILLER
> 
> ...


 :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2007, 07:37 AM~8905698
> *:wave:    :buttkick:
> *


 :tears: :nono: :twak: :machinegun: :dunno:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

wus up Rollerz


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

READY TO RIDE!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keepitlow_@Oct 1 2007, 10:43 AM~8906389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

OYE NEGRITA HAPPY B-DAY...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 1 2007, 09:20 AM~8906709
> *OYE NEGRITA HAPPY B-DAY...
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

CAMARO TTOP KIT 4sale HOLLA BAND NEWWWWWWWWW 7863991658


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2007, 06:37 AM~8905698
> *:wave:    :buttkick:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 1 2007, 01:43 PM~8907653
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ohh fake ass samoan steven segal lookin muthafucka got jokes huh ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 30 2007, 10:35 PM~8903601
> *damn ross nice lac. good come up hope to see it out this wednesday?  and who striped it? the homie from 25 street riders?
> *


nah man it was builtin Kentucky.. i guess that cat "pin head read" striped it i think.... 
it's a nice car overall..gettin the stereo finished and cleaned up now, trunk paneled off. It's not a perfect 10 car, but it's nice. 

I'll def try to make it out on wednesday...no clownin for me tho..... 2 pump 2 dump..no 3 wheelin..and it won't hop wit that big ass 425 big block..jus a cruiser...but hopefully that means i cant break it as much as i did the Mark VI


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Nobody needs a 327 block with 194 heads Still got it has fly wheel and all hit me up


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 1 2007, 03:29 PM~8908027
> *nah man it was builtin Kentucky.. i guess that cat "pin head read" striped it i think....
> it's a nice car overall..gettin the stereo finished and cleaned up now, trunk paneled off. It's not a perfect 10 car, but it's nice.
> 
> ...


cadillacs are ment for cruising anyways :biggrin: 

but i asked bout the stripin cuz it looks similar to the striping on double o's monte.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 1 2007, 02:57 PM~8908245
> *cadillacs are ment for cruising anyways  :biggrin:
> 
> but i asked bout the stripin cuz it looks similar to the striping on double o's monte.
> *


yea it does look similar..


sky/baby blue monte wit striping
and a pepto bismol pink caddy wit striping =o

haha..... will post pics of the system later if they finish today..be riding again soon!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *DOUBLE-O, 93brougham*, keepitlow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2007, 12:27 PM~8908018
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ohh fake ass samoan steven segal  lookin muthafucka got jokes huh ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now that's funny :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2007, 01:12 PM~8908339
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O, 93brougham, keepitlow
> 
> ...


what they dew :cheesy: 

ya'll ****** had jose drunk ass fuck the other night he couldn't even talk :no:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2007, 03:20 PM~8908374
> *what they dew  :cheesy:
> 
> ya'll ****** had jose drunk ass fuck the other night he couldn't even talk  :no:
> *



nah ***** i wasnt even dere fool .. but id imagine after like 2 beers hes drunk off his ass


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

TOMMMMAAA!


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

*MY 85 ELKY on spray tell me wt u think.*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice as fuck chris love the pic with the Drag Radials.  DAM 6.0 with spray :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

thankz hoomie.... i didnt get a chance 2 pic up my motor 2day hopefully 2morro. so we kan start on tha vette. hit me up wen ever ur gonna hav a photoshoot talk 2 tha guy so we kan get my elky in der.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Sure will i got you :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 1 2007, 02:10 PM~8908687
> *MY 85 ELKY on spray tell me wt u think.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0    i think im in love :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

2 15" Kicker L7s In a Sealed box Practically new $500 will throw in both boxes, Fiberglass box needs to be finished..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres a pic...... chevy 327 with 194 heads needs one head gasket $350


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

if anyone is interseted i got this for sale.....
pm me for info or price


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Also got:
-2000 multi channel Hifonics amp $300
-Class D Mono Block 2000 Hifonics for $300
-600 watt Pioneer Multi Channel for $120


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got my stereo done, trunk cleaned up a bit..still needs some work, but i'm gettin there!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

coming along real nice.... congrats ross


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Looking good Ross.... :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

looking good ross. my boy gots dem 2 15 kickers id bet sound dope in ur cadi


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2007, 02:07 PM~8908665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL NAH :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 1 2007, 06:52 PM~8909878
> *looking good ross. my boy gots dem 2 15 kickers id bet sound dope in ur cadi
> *


thanks man but im goin for sound quality.... 2 8" kickers.. and seperates all around with a huge soundstream amp.. it sounds like a Lexus stock system.. it's awesome.


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

thats gonna be bad ass fuck. your gonna redo the whole car??


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Oct 1 2007, 07:16 PM~8910907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dj kris stylez doin it big , i went 2 highskool wit him


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

good luck to LARGE at the vegas show :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here you go ross your new theme song  :cheesy: 

check it out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq8qPRnwmyw


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 1 2007, 06:52 PM~8909878
> *looking good ross. my boy gots dem 2 15 kickers id bet sound dope in ur cadi
> *


=] i got 2 8" solobaric subs in the deck...not booming, but the SQ is unbelievable..i love it.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

people always bitchin bout dubs - best of both worlds


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

nice pic....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

complete airbag set up for sale 

3 480c viair compressors
4 firestone 1/2 inch 2600 bags
12 gal tank with 8 1/2 ports
all 8 brackets front and back 
165on 200 off pressure switch 
10switch switchbox with 10 billet extentions
8 GC xtreme 450 1/2 valves


*1,000*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 2 2007, 11:50 AM~8915153
> *complete airbag set up for sale
> 
> 3 480c viair compressors
> ...


man somebody needs to stop slackin and jump on this.

yo man, u gona be out on wednesday? I'm bringin pinky out! I'm back ;-)

this is my first "bought" car...but oh well, I still love it.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 2 2007, 11:50 AM~8915153
> *complete airbag set up for sale
> 
> 3 480c viair compressors
> ...


put it up on ebay or something..


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 1 2007, 05:23 PM~8909273
> *2 15" Kicker L7s In a Sealed box Practically new $500 will throw in both boxes,  Fiberglass box needs to be finished..
> 
> 
> ...



You did the fiberglass work?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is another sneak peak.......*COURTESY OF MO!!!*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 2 2007, 11:01 AM~8915656
> *You did the fiberglass work?
> *


yea just got to lazy and never finished i bondoed it up and all just need sanding


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 2 2007, 06:36 AM~8914209
> *people always bitchin bout dubs - best of both worlds
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic....


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

YO WUZ UP DOUBLE-O YOU GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 2 2007, 12:37 PM~8916515
> *YO WUZ UP DOUBLE-O YOU GOING TO VEGAS
> *


nah i already went out of town last month why fool are you going ???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i need me a set of 30 series 22 inch tires........ anyone got?....lol


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 02:28 PM~8916965
> *nah i already went out of town last month why fool are you going ???
> *


***** I GOT A ROOM AT THE PLAMS SHIT GOING TO BE CRAZY MAYBE COUP A 58 RAG AND DRVIE IT BACK YOU KNOWN :0


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 02:47 PM~8917134
> *i need me a set of 30 series 22 inch tires........ anyone got?....lol
> *


CHECK OUT ACE TIRES IN MIAMI


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

EASTCOASTRYDERS/ KOS Picnic October 21st

Bayside Hut

3501 Rickenbacker Cswy
Key Biscayne, FL 33149
Phone: (305) 361-0808

Quote from Danny ECR:

"Just closed the deal last Friday with the location. October 21st 2007 it is going down.

EAST COAST RYDERS/ KING OF THE STREET PICNIC AND APPRECIATION DAY free food, free car show, free entry, after party in same location. It will be held at Bayside Hut in Key Biscayne Come by car, boat or jet ski 12pm till 6pm and after party 10 pm till......

Free giveaways will be announced through out the day with products from our sponsors. Free raffle tickets for every car entry.

Vehicle entry is subject to staff approval. All show vehicles must have clean paint and rims. Show is open to Street Domestic 20's or better and Lowriders. No imports tuners. Vehicle entry for show is 7am to 12pm.

We will have a burn out competition, winner will be judged on performance."

Bring them low Lows Out!!!

Leave them Ricers at Home!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 2 2007, 04:35 PM~8917452
> *EASTCOASTRYDERS/ KOS Picnic October 21st
> 
> Bayside Hut
> ...


Hopefully i can take my car out there!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Scarface, OneStopCustoms, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*, 85wit4s, tonytone, Mazda350

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 2 2007, 02:35 PM~8917452
> *EASTCOASTRYDERS/ KOS Picnic October 21st
> 
> Bayside Hut
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 2 2007, 02:35 PM~8917452
> *EASTCOASTRYDERS/ KOS Picnic October 21st
> 
> Bayside Hut
> ...


Ill be there down the street from my crib :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

any hangouts going down tomorow?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

anybody got any 24" Dust Covers for CHEAP


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keepitlow_@Oct 1 2007, 12:43 PM~8906389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: 
DAM ***** U DIDNT EVEN HIT ME UP DATS FUCKED UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 2 2007, 03:37 PM~8917888
> *anybody got any 24" Dust Covers for CHEAP
> *


THIS ***** :uh: 


:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 2 2007, 03:21 PM~8917776
> *any hangouts going down tomorow?
> *


I'M GOING TO HIT HIALEAH TOMORROW HOPEFULLY WILL BE ABLE TO CHILL FOR MORE THAN TEN MINUTES BEFORE THE COPS COME


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Oct 2 2007, 03:58 PM~8917960
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> DAM ***** U DIDNT EVEN HIT ME UP DATS FUCKED UP
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aye ***** hit me up putita.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 2 2007, 02:03 PM~8917221
> ****** I GOT A ROOM AT THE PLAMS SHIT GOING TO BE CRAZY MAYBE COUP A 58 RAG AND DRVIE IT BACK YOU KNOWN  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 2 2007, 02:35 PM~8917452
> *EASTCOASTRYDERS/ KOS Picnic October 21st
> 
> Bayside Hut
> ...


HIT EM UP you always coming threw with the EXCLUSIVES :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

G'S UP HOES DOWN!!!!!

G-BODY MAFIA has officially been started


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

a ross your going to tha picnic i wanna see that lac. shits comming along nice


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 09:03 PM~8918770
> *G'S UP HOES DOWN!!!!!
> 
> G-BODY MAFIA has officially been started
> *



yo you wanna buy a 78monte?? its a v6 thoe.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 05:56 PM~8918713
> *I'M GOING TO HIT HIALEAH TOMORROW HOPEFULLY WILL BE ABLE TO CHILL FOR MORE THAN TEN MINUTES BEFORE THE COPS COME
> *


I Doubt it !... :nosad:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 2 2007, 06:19 PM~8918846
> *yo you wanna buy a 78monte?? its a v6 thoe.
> *


yo fool when u clean the 78 post some pics of it...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 2 2007, 07:11 PM~8919230
> *I Doubt it !... :nosad:
> *


jose where you been at fool :uh: working hard or hardly working :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 05:56 PM~8918713
> *I'M GOING TO HIT HIALEAH TOMORROW HOPEFULLY WILL BE ABLE TO CHILL FOR MORE THAN TEN MINUTES BEFORE THE COPS COME
> *


wheres it going to be at ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 2 2007, 10:08 PM~8919628
> *wheres it going to be at ?
> *



all over hialeah ... taco bell, lowes , kmart ( some people go )


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 2 2007, 08:08 PM~8919628
> *wheres it going to be at ?
> *


go to the taco bell on 103rd


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 10:12 PM~8919666
> *go to the taco bell on 103rd
> *



u going out there 2morrow double O ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 08:12 PM~8919666
> *go to the taco bell on 103rd
> *


no wonder it gets raided. 49 st is too heated


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 08:08 PM~8919621
> *jose where you been at fool  :uh:  working hard or hardly working  :cheesy:
> *


Lmao :roflmao: .....You stay clowning... naw you alrealdy know oscar...I stay on The Grind...  ....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 2 2007, 08:15 PM~8919696
> *u going out there 2morrow double O ?
> *


yeah ross wants to take his new toy out there let's see how it goes that's a long ride in a juiced car :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 08:22 PM~8919747
> *yeah ross wants to take his new toy out there let's see how it goes that's a long ride in a juiced car  :cheesy:
> *


even longer if its pink :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 2 2007, 08:16 PM~8919703
> *no wonder it gets raided. 49 st is too heated
> *


we tried having it at lowes which was a little bit out the heat but it ended up getting raided too  and we all know why .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 2 2007, 10:23 PM~8919766
> *even longer if its pink  :biggrin:
> *



lolll


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 2 2007, 08:23 PM~8919766
> *even longer if its pink  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i'll be there =]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 2 2007, 08:21 PM~8919742
> *Lmao :roflmao: .....You stay clowning... naw you alrealdy know oscar...I stay on The Grind...  ....
> *


big ROLLERZ ONLY in tha house


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 08:27 PM~8919795
> *big ROLLERZ ONLY in tha house
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 2 2007, 12:27 PM~8915391
> *man somebody needs to stop slackin and jump on this.
> 
> yo man, u gona be out on wednesday? I'm bringin pinky out!  I'm back ;-)
> ...


too many people fronting on a good deal but yea ill be out there in the rivi


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 2 2007, 08:48 PM~8919953
> *too many people fronting on a good deal but yea ill be out there in the rivi
> *


TOP DOWN SCREAMING MONEY AINT A THANG :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 2 2007, 02:35 PM~8917452
> *EASTCOASTRYDERS/ KOS Picnic October 21st
> 
> Bayside Hut
> ...



im def gunna be there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 2 2007, 09:16 PM~8920156
> *im def gunna be there
> *


 :uh: FREE FOOD FIGURES :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 09:20 PM~8920175
> *:uh:  FREE FOOD FIGURES  :biggrin:
> *



:guns: :burn:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 11:03 PM~8920081
> *TOP DOWN SCREAMING MONEY AINT A THANG  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 10:22 PM~8919747
> *yeah ross wants to take his new toy out there let's see how it goes that's a long ride in a juiced car  :cheesy:
> *


yea it is, on 13s =l

but im chargin her up now =)

yall betta hit towers this weekend since i'm rollin down south on wed!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

man i got to change my SN again...but i can't make it a car name..i change too often =\



My boy is gona roll the TC down to the ECR thing and i'll drive pinky.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up with this car and whitegirls i'm going to have to borrow that bitch for a day or two :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 11:20 PM~8920175
> *:uh:  FREE FOOD FIGURES  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 2 2007, 11:29 PM~8920245
> *:guns:  :burn:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

a picture from the chop shop "show"

superman that ho


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

some old pics


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 2 2007, 09:58 PM~8920514
> *some old pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

heres something for some wondering minds










:cheesy:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

What they DO Miami...

Check it Out!!!

]


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Wuzza Miami Dam this Bitch is Dead LoL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HIT EM UP what's up with them videos fool ??


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Lucky Vert Donk on 26" DUB vs Green Jaguar on 22's with a SBC Motor

:biggrin: 

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/e4209ea...93b012ca5c4.htm


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 10:37 PM~8920868
> *HIT EM UP what's up with them videos fool ??
> *


Eddies Cutlass Kandy Teal on 22" DUB Donuts & Luckys 73 Donk Kandy Lime on 26" DUB Gettin Sideways

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/6d40246...91a0124202e.htm


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 2 2007, 10:27 PM~8919792
> *i'll be there =]
> 
> 
> ...


Someone in "Pompano" bought" this car? That's a good look for my home town!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, D-BO, *DOUBLE-O*, HIT EM UP, KING 305

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

David in the S-10 & Eddie in the Cutlass getting Loose

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/f588f79...93b0115c7fb.htm


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

That Motherfuckin Convertible Donk Getting Sideways on 26" DUB Like it aint Nothing!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

1 Time for Rod from Elegance!!

He's Been on the grind Working Hard Laying that WET Kandy 4thahaterz!!

Bunch of Shit Coming Soon!!










NO CLEAR!!!!!! ( NO HATER EDITION) ( NO OVER NIGHT PROJECTS)



















96 SS...









ANOTHER PROJECT IN THE MAKING.....








NOT WET SANDED OR BUFFED!!!! ROD SPECIAL!!!!!







:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

RIP to this DOnk that Cought on Fire......



















Fuck it...Bounce Back Hard on the 73 Vert on 26" DUB Jokers...5??ci BBC Nitrous Motor


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 2 2007, 10:40 PM~8920897
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, D-BO, DOUBLE-O, HIT EM UP, KING 305
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Yall Like Vert G-Body done right with 1/4 Windows??

Well heres ONE OF THE MANY Coming out with WORKING 1/4 Windows....


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

3 pump setup 4 sale

2 chrome cce blocks wit 2 dumps wit a chrome whammy tank and hardline returns,with #6 gears for the bak

1 chrome pump old skool competition block no pump head

sum extra chrome dumps

16 switch panel with 8-10 switches,switch cord,quick disconnect,sum noids,misc cables and screws 2 mount the pumps,noids n shit like that

2 chrome cyl. 2 black not sure the sizes i think 8s and 10s or all 10s,hose and t for the front,reg hoses for the back..make offer pm me will trade for 22" wires or plates


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

3 pump setup 4 sale

2 chrome cce blocks wit 2 dumps wit a chrome whammy tank and hardline returns,with #6 gears for the bak

1 chrome pump old skool competition block no pump head

sum extra chrome dumps

16 switch panel with 8-10 switches,switch cord,quick disconnect,sum noids,misc cables and screws 2 mount the pumps,noids n shit like that

2 chrome cyl. 2 black not sure the sizes i think 8s and 10s or all 10s,hose and t for the front,reg hoses for the back..make offer pm me will trade for 22" wires or plates,meet up 2 see it if interested


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

double post :angry:


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

i got all doughnuts and cups and i got a 12-72v schumaker charger ill throw in if the price is rite


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 2 2007, 10:04 PM~8920565
> *heres something for some wondering minds
> 
> 
> ...


that shit better come out hard!!!!!!! 



looks naked

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## nastyplayazcrew (Jun 17, 2007)

hi i am from austria....and i wanted to buy the red 63 from westcoastridin.....but now he will keep it....

so i am searching again....

pleas sende me 63 or 64 impalas Lowrider show quality.....

thanks
Timmy

[email protected]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Oct 3 2007, 12:40 AM~8920895
> *Someone in "Pompano" bought" this car? That's a good look for my home town!
> *


pompton baby, u know what it is =E 

haha.....you knew the harsh reality boys???

remember this ride?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 11:45 PM~8920395
> *what's up with this car and whitegirls i'm going to have to borrow that bitch for a day or two  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


im tellin u dawg..they love it =)
my ol' lady is scared of lowriders and she still wants to push it!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 3 2007, 08:20 AM~8922283
> *hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeee!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 3 2007, 06:20 AM~8922283
> *hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


nice i likes :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, deecaddy, gangstaburban95, keepitlow, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, *DOUBLE-O* :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 3 2007, 06:51 AM~8922404
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, deecaddy, gangstaburban95, keepitlow, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, DOUBLE-O :wave:  :wave:
> *


this bitch is packed early in the morning :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

hopeully it's packed tonite!


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

QUE VOLA *****? WUZZA WITH THE LINK?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks oscar and ross


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 3 2007, 09:04 AM~8922442
> *QUE VOLA *****? WUZZA WITH THE LINK?
> *



its dere rottin away .. but wussup wit the imp ?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 3 2007, 07:40 AM~8922605
> *its dere rottin away .. but wussup wit the imp ?
> *


THE IMP IS SLOWLY GETTIN THERE... I CANT DO MUCH CUZ I HAVE A LIL SHREK ON THE WAY, LOL.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 3 2007, 09:53 AM~8922695
> *THE IMP IS SLOWLY GETTIN THERE... I CANT DO MUCH CUZ I HAVE A LIL SHREK ON THE WAY, LOL.
> *



lol a lil shrek.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

just welded up my cantilever 4 link on my 96 4 door blazer tuckin lugs 22'sx9.5 pics soon by the way. SLAMFEST this weekend florida state fairgrounds in tampa. anyone going???


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 3 2007, 12:03 PM~8923130
> *just welded up my cantilever 4 link on my 96 4 door blazer tuckin lugs 22'sx9.5 pics soon by the way. SLAMFEST this weekend florida state fairgrounds in tampa. anyone going???
> *



Regatta this weekend anyone going....i havent been 2 slamfest in a minute


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

que es regatta??


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 3 2007, 12:18 PM~8923234
> *que es regatta??
> *



Only the most wonderful event in all of mankind...basically just a big fuckin orgy, naked bitches, drunk, party, pachanga, hot naked bitches event out on the water

sometimes u run into old fogies who shouldnt be naked but the other fine bitches make up for it...

I will be posting pics for the layitlow homies


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

shit when and where i just bought a waverunner would be great take the wife out dont even tell her i know what happens there then BANG!!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t317/bl...96/IMG_0582.jpg havent got much use with all the rain


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 3 2007, 12:36 PM~8923359
> *shit when and where i just bought a waverunner would be great take the wife out dont even tell her i know what happens there then BANG!!
> *



Shit homie dont even take your wife out there....ITS LIKE TAKING SAND TO THE BEACH....Alot of the older guys i go fishing with say they are taking a trip to Bimini or just say they are going fishing all day and just go out there and do their thing (no they dont come on this forum)

But they dont allow anymore jet ski's in biscayne national park...they will take your jet ski...

I will upload later a picture of some of the preperation involved for this wonderful event


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 1 2007, 05:29 PM~8909319
> *if anyone is interseted i got this for sale.....
> pm me for info or price
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 2 2007, 10:36 PM~8920858
> *Wuzza Miami Dam this Bitch is Dead LoL
> *


I think its maybe because you are making it, into a donk fest... :dunno:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 3 2007, 01:10 PM~8924081
> *I think its maybe because you are making it, into a donk fest... :dunno:
> *


joseeee...come to the hangout tonite man, im back in da game =]


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 3 2007, 11:12 AM~8924099
> *joseeee...come to the hangout tonite man, im back in da game =]
> *


Wussup cuhz !! ...fo sho, i'll be there hommie... just make sure you on them switches !!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam this threads been bussy today.... dam seems like the ECR show on the Key is going to get packed...


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

1963 IMPALA FOR SALE CLEAN ALMOST RUST FREE NEED A NEW HOOD 4,000.00 :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 2 2007, 11:56 PM~8921488
> *that shit better come out hard!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 3 2007, 11:10 AM~8924081
> *I think its maybe because you are making it, into a donk fest... :dunno:
> *


I Dont give a Fuck? :dunno: 


O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

oh lord not again :0 :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 3 2007, 01:18 PM~8924147
> *Wussup cuhz !! ...fo sho, i'll be there hommie... just make sure you on them switches !!
> *


well this car is jus lay and play.... but still =] ... got some more pinstriping today...Reed is the man! 

My boy Chris took my towncar down to the video shoot today for ECR or Telemundo or whatever it was....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 3 2007, 11:10 AM~8924081
> *I think its maybe because you are making it, into a donk fest... :dunno:
> *


i guess is my fault i asked him to post the exclusive videos of the streets of miami on here so i guess will keep those on east coast ryders  

on a different note believe it or not TELEMUNDO is doing a show on this big rim life style and the way that other states are catching on to it it airs next saturday at 12 pm


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got some striping done today by Reed..he's the man!

He touched up what pin-head red did in kentucky and added some of his own, there's stuff under the hood too which I didn't take pics of...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Oscar..was chris doggin out the TC? =]

haha kiddin, he normally takes it easy on my cars


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 3 2007, 04:16 PM~8926324
> *Oscar..was chris doggin out the TC? =]
> 
> haha kiddin, he normally takes it easy on my cars
> *


i'm not saying shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam Ross the striping on the lac came out clean... i told u Reed does some real nice stripes and cheap :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2007, 06:19 PM~8926338
> *i'm not saying shit  :0  :biggrin:
> *


=o yall cats had me thinkin chris killed himself in my car..i was FREAKIN out for a second there...

it's funny lookin back..but at the time i thought my world was ending..... lose another homeboy so soon...shit woulda fucked me up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 3 2007, 04:29 PM~8926392
> *=o yall cats had me thinkin chris killed himself in my car..i was FREAKIN out for a second there...
> 
> it's funny lookin back..but at the time i thought my world was ending..... lose another homeboy so soon...shit woulda fucked me up
> *


BITCH PLZ !! all you were saying was i hope that MUTHA..... aint crash my shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2007, 06:34 PM~8926428
> *BITCH PLZ !! all you were saying was i hope that MUTHA..... aint crash my shit  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hha


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 3 2007, 01:12 PM~8925000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you dog you getting ready for that 58 :0 how is that other thing coming along ??


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

yooo oscar kan i get my 76 in exclusive??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

fuck it ppl posting pinstriping, patterns,leafing etc. i said fuk it. i did my roof..ALOT more 2 come.
:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

first time airbrushing my homeboi purp did a lil something.

bottom of driver door :scrutinize: 









back bumper hno:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8927671
> *first time airbrushing my homeboi purp did a lil something.
> 
> bottom of driver door :scrutinize:
> ...


whats up Doc. jr


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8927671
> *first time airbrushing my homeboi purp did a lil something.
> 
> bottom of driver door :scrutinize:
> ...


no stencils around here


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 3 2007, 08:19 PM~8927878
> *whats up Doc. jr
> *


lol u a fool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 3 2007, 06:50 PM~8927189
> *yooo oscar kan i get my 76 in exclusive??
> *


you got some pics ???


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

How was the hangout tonight? i couldnt stop by


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

miami esta en CAANNNNDELAAAA!!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 3 2007, 10:28 PM~8928706
> *miami esta en CAANNNNDELAAAA!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham* :wave:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

sigh...was getting ready for the handout and the box tubeing on top of the c channel on the differential snaped clean off it was a slow ass ride back home lol..... :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 3 2007, 07:17 AM~8922140
> *pompton baby, u know what it is =E
> 
> haha.....you knew the harsh reality boys???
> ...


I sure do remember that club and that car!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Oct 3 2007, 09:51 PM~8927629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8927671
> *first time airbrushing my homeboi purp did a lil something.
> 
> bottom of driver door :scrutinize:
> ...



Looks dam good to me for the first time


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 4 2007, 12:54 AM~8928536
> *you got some pics ???
> *



im finishing it up ill post sum of the way it is now.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

complete airbag set up for sale 

3 480c viair compressors
4 firestone 1/2 inch 2600 bags
12 gal tank with 8 1/2 ports
all 8 brackets front and back 
165on 200 off pressure switch 
10switch switchbox with 10 billet extentions
8 GC xtreme 450 1/2 valves


1,000 

uffin:


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

DA HANGOUT WAS PRETTY GOOD YESTERDAY......BUT FRIDAY IS ALL ABOUT TOWERS!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keepitlow_@Oct 4 2007, 08:43 AM~8929968
> *DA HANGOUT WAS PRETTY GOOD YESTERDAY......BUT FRIDAY IS ALL ABOUT TOWERS!
> *


word!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yezzir :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2007, 04:45 PM~8926487
> *i see you dog you getting ready for that 58  :0  how is that other thing coming along ??
> *


he anit gettin shit lol ..and that trey is mine so if any one wants it pm me


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone got a stock cadillac,chevy, or buick for sale around 1,000 pm me


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2007, 06:15 PM~8926313
> *i guess is my fault i asked him to post the exclusive videos of the streets of miami on here so i guess will keep those on east coast ryders
> 
> on a different note believe it or not TELEMUNDO is doing a show on this big rim life style and the way that other states are catching on to it it airs next saturday at 12 pm
> ...



Jerk.. you got me in the photo.. thats it.. Oscar's camera is getting taken away ..lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 3 2007, 04:16 PM~8926324
> *Oscar..was chris doggin out the TC? =]
> 
> haha kiddin, he normally takes it easy on my cars
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 4 2007, 11:13 AM~8930689
> *anyone got a stock cadillac,chevy, or buick for sale around 1,000 pm me
> *


1987 MONTE CARLO LS 305 V8 FOR SALE RUST FREE CLEAN 1,000.00


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 4 2007, 09:19 AM~8930139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

4,000.00 1963 IMPALA NICE GRILL WITH MOTOR 327 WITH THE TRANS 4,500.00 NOT A BAD DEAL :cheesy:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

im tampa bound, need help loading shit will trade back breaking work for a six pack of beer


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

You moving homie?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

He's probably going to Slamfest this weekend in Tampa.. not moving


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 4 2007, 02:45 PM~8931650
> *You moving homie?
> *



im moving, got a crib in the outskirts of Tampa, in Riverview Fl. Not too far from the fair grounds.

I ain't making shit where i work now, up there the starting pay is almost 10k more as an officer, and I got stripes where i'm at.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 4 2007, 11:15 AM~8931068
> *1987 MONTE CARLO LS 305 V8 FOR SALE RUST FREE CLEAN 1,000.00
> *


.
POST PICS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 4 2007, 10:21 AM~8930763
> *Jerk.. you got me in the photo.. thats it.. Oscar's camera is getting taken away ..lol
> *


 :0 can anybody guess who this guy is the one on the left or the guy on the right :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

i should have hit you with the tennis ball.. instead of chris.. blah


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 3 2007, 04:12 PM~8925000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i want


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 4 2007, 03:51 PM~8931697
> *im moving, got a crib in the outskirts of Tampa, in Riverview Fl. Not too far from the fair grounds.
> 
> I ain't making shit where i work now, up there the starting pay is almost 10k more as an officer, and I got stripes where i'm at.
> *



Damn best of luck 2 u up thier...i would help but i will be doing my own lifting this weekend....lifting of beer bottles to my face....and certain ladies....

Any parts you wanna give away in your moving sale... 

And im sure you can hire some workers to help u move


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

well went to that commisioners meeting on tuesday and this is gonna be one hell of a fight. THese assholes were barely listening to us. even though the proffessionals were showing them facts and actual data on the breed. this is a long way from over but we need alot of supporet from the public. thats the only way they will listen cuz they dont want to lose any votes come election time. followong the meeting chanel 4 and a broward newspaper interviewed Dahli Canes who is leading this charge. heres the link from channel 4

channel 4 pitbull report


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 4 2007, 03:51 PM~8931697
> *im moving, got a crib in the outskirts of Tampa, in Riverview Fl. Not too far from the fair grounds.
> 
> I ain't making shit where i work now, up there the starting pay is almost 10k more as an officer, and I got stripes where i'm at.
> *


Good luck on your move Ant!  

Be safe up there on the streets of Tampa.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

whasssaaaa....damn it's nice to have a ride again... she's over at the vogue warehouse gettin some other lil shit done.. here's some pics from last nite


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

is that hangout in the checkers over at hialeah


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 4 2007, 03:35 PM~8932063
> *Damn best of luck 2 u up thier...i would help but i will be doing my own lifting this weekend....lifting of beer bottles to my face....and certain ladies....
> 
> Any parts you wanna give away in your moving sale...
> ...


the week of the 19th, not this weekend


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2007, 06:06 PM~8933058
> *Good luck on your move Ant!
> 
> Be safe up there on the streets of Tampa.
> *


i aint workin in tampa, across the bay in the hood, st pete


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 4 2007, 08:37 PM~8934288
> *is that hangout in the checkers over at hialeah
> *


thats where we ended up goin once the cops kicked us out of the first place.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 4 2007, 03:35 PM~8932063
> *Damn best of luck 2 u up thier...i would help but i will be doing my own lifting this weekend....lifting of beer bottles to my face....and certain ladies....
> 
> Any parts you wanna give away in your moving sale...
> ...


i don't know about give away, but i'll give you a discount cause you in homestead.

I got a Toshiba 50-something inch big screen for sale, everything works

Romanian AK47, imported, with 50 round clip and 30 round clip

and other little shit for sale..

as far as the bubble, name the right price you can have the hoe


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 4 2007, 07:22 PM~8934705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD LUIS


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 3 2007, 05:17 AM~8922140
> *pompton baby, u know what it is =E
> 
> haha.....you knew the harsh reality boys???
> ...



fuck, even I remember that damn car and i'm in l.a. hahaha


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE................looks real good.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

maybe will make it to miami


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 4 2007, 09:00 PM~8934547
> *thats where we ended up goin once the cops kicked us out of the first place.
> *


thats where we should go from the first place.. cops in that area are not stupid bout it unless ppl start burnin out n shit


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 4 2007, 09:33 PM~8934828
> *thats where we should go from the first place.. cops in that area are not stupid bout it unless ppl start burnin out n shit
> *


yeah..not much changed in 6 months..seem to get kicked out quicker now actually


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 4 2007, 09:58 PM~8935059
> *yeah..not much changed in 6 months..seem to get kicked out quicker now actually
> *


yeah.. but if we hit up checkers parking lot should be alot better..


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

wat up ross.....ready for TOWERS tomorrow?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keepitlow_@Oct 4 2007, 10:03 PM~8935099
> *wat up ross.....ready for TOWERS tomorrow?
> *


it should be ready fo sho. if not i'll jus roll the TC


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 4 2007, 07:22 PM~8934705
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 4 2007, 10:22 PM~8934705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Aw shit luis aka Mr. Fifth Wheel, tight work! Im gonna have to let you put the one on my glasshouse!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

DADE COUNTY, ill have some super show pics for ya soon, i've been out in cali for a week now, holding it down help getting some whips ready for the show, my truck is loaded and ready to go next post will be from outside the cashmen field parking lot as we wait to go in, really going to be something  

Moe i'll get your heads for ya after the show, and i got my eyes on the pedal car Mr. Fifth wheel!  

Special thanx to Zenith for the new wheels, and MDCT for the PINKY bar, and of course my family at BOWTIE CONNECTION CALIFORNIA, for the love! ( No more PROBLEMS now, its right! Just needed my touch, lol!) :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*R.I.P 2 MY DAWG DAVID*...A GOLEMAN STUDENT...CELEBRATING THAT HE WAS LEAVIN THE MARINE DUTY DIED AFTER HIS BOY TOOK THE WRONG TURN... FOR THOSE WHO MAY KNOW HIM DATS Y I'M POSTING THIS ISSUE UP... AND FOR THOSE OTHER WHO DRIVE DRUNK FOR A ANOTHER LEASSON LEARNED DA HARD WAY. WUTS FUCKED UP IS DAT HE WENT IRAQ N WAS @ WAR AND NOTHING HAPPENED TO HIM N HERE EATIN SHIT DIED IN THE WORST WAY POSSIBLE...

http://video.nbcsandiego.com/player/?id=162157


http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/14241699/d...?subid=10101561

FOR THOSE WHO MAY WANNA KNOW N SEE HIS PIC IS ON MY MYSPACE PAGE N ALSO IN MY TOP FRIENDS...


:angel:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 4 2007, 08:22 PM~8934705
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN HARD HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 5 2007, 05:12 AM~8937133
> *R.I.P 2 MY DAWG DAVID...A GOLEMAN STUDENT...CELEBRATING THAT HE WAS LEAVIN THE MARINE DUTY DIED AFTER HIS BOY TOOK THE WRONG TURN... FOR THOSE WHO MAY KNOW HIM DATS Y I'M POSTING THIS ISSUE UP... AND FOR THOSE OTHER WHO DRIVE DRUNK FOR A ANOTHER LEASSON LEARNED DA HARD WAY. WUTS FUCKED UP IS DAT HE WENT IRAQ N WAS @ WAR AND NOTHING HAPPENED TO HIM N HERE EATIN SHIT DIED IN THE WORST WAY POSSIBLE...
> 
> http://video.nbcsandiego.com/player/?id=162157
> ...


damn sorry for your loss...thats a fucked up story. thats the type of shit i tell our homeboy alot(u know who im talking bout  )


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 4 2007, 10:27 PM~8934759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Ernest's old 59?


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2007, 07:11 AM~8937319
> *Is that Ernest's old 59?
> *


yes it for sell to


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 5 2007, 08:05 AM~8937300
> *damn sorry for your loss...thats a fucked up story. thats the type of shit i tell our homeboy alot(u know who im talking bout  )
> *




yes sir I KNOW EXACTLY WHO U IS TALKIN BOUT...*N HE DOESN'T FUCKIN LEARN...LOL* :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

wus up ed


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, lylorly, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, CERTIFIED KILLER, keepitlow

:wave:


----------



## Banshee Ryder 06 (Oct 17, 2006)

2 Pumps for sale they have #9 Marzocchi pump heads,single dump assembly on both pumps,chrome motors and both pumps have 1 inch steel blocks from shorty hydraulics pumps r complete like new 275.00 ea

Pair of 8inch Chrome Reds cylinders with deep cups and doughnuts $100.00

if interested pm me on here or email me at Banshee Ryder06 on aol


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

:wave: dimelo!! i havnt heard from u in a while!! wats up


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 5 2007, 09:49 AM~8937459
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 5 2007, 08:31 AM~8937392
> *yes it for sell to
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE 59 RAG LET ME KNOW


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 5 2007, 11:08 AM~8937902
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 59 RAG LET ME KNOW
> *


pics of the monte....


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 5 2007, 08:26 AM~8937648
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scarface, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


QUE VOLA *****? DAWG I BEEN REAL BUSY WOTH WORK N A PRGNANT WOMAN, LOL. WUZZA WITH UR RIDE? I HEARD UR SELLING IT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 5 2007, 09:53 AM~8937480
> *wus up ed
> *



SUP ***** PICK UP YOUR PHONE WHENI CALL....


WAS UP TO ALL THE REST OF THE R.O. FAMILY.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 4 2007, 07:22 PM~8934705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wish i had money like that to cut up rims like that lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 4 2007, 08:43 AM~8929966
> *complete airbag set up for sale
> 
> 3 480c viair compressors
> ...


bump :cheesy:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

who's going to towers tonite? was hopping to bring out the blazer but maybe next week/


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8938312
> *SUP ***** PICK UP YOUR PHONE WHENI CALL....
> WAS UP TO ALL THE REST OF THE R.O. FAMILY.
> *


:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *SwitchHitter*, hustler2919, LOWLAC91, *96' lincoln*










what are u fools doing 2nite?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 5 2007, 06:59 PM~8940420
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, SwitchHitter, hustler2919, LOWLAC91, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...



nothin that would involve walkin that's for sure... gotta save all my energy for horror nites


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 5 2007, 05:03 PM~8940445
> *nothin that would involve walkin that's for sure... gotta save all my energy for horror nites
> *


fo sho

what monster are u gunna be there this year?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 4 2007, 07:22 PM~8934705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 4 2007, 09:27 PM~8934759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

DA ONLY CARS DAT SHOWED UP TO TOWERS


































AND ROSS LINCOLN ON 24S BUT I DIDNT TAKE A PIC

STUPID ASS RAIN.......WELL MAYBE BETTER WEATHER NEXT WEEK


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 5 2007, 09:41 PM~8940829
> *fo sho
> 
> what monster are u gunna be there this year?
> *


bear wit the jokesssss :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 5 2007, 10:31 AM~8937392
> *yes it for sell to
> *


Titled?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 5 2007, 12:11 PM~8938203
> *QUE VOLA *****? DAWG I BEEN REAL BUSY WOTH WORK N A PRGNANT WOMAN, LOL. WUZZA WITH UR RIDE? I HEARD UR SELLING IT
> *


yeah dawg.. im bag it and than try n sell it to jump on a truck n fix that up!

wats up wit ur whip u finally ganna keep it or still tryin to sell it?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

anybody been to island of adventures recently? how are the lines this time of year?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ UP MIAMI!!!??????? I HOPE U FUCKERS DAT R @ DA RAGATA SHIT R TRIPPIN OUT N TAKIN PICS FOR US ***** DAT COULN'T GO OUT THERE...* :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

TOWERS SUCKED !!!! LOL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 5 2007, 11:00 PM~8942236
> *anybody been to island of adventures recently? how are the lines this time of year?
> *


PRETTY GOOD BUT BUY THE EXPRESS PASS AND YOU DONT WAIT IN LINE LONG AT ALL YOU FLY THROUGH LIKE A CELEBRITY :biggrin:


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

quick question. my homeboy is looking for either an old scool monte carlo or regal dat is for sale. he got about $1500 to play wit. Let me kno if yall have anything!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 6 2007, 08:10 AM~8942844
> *:biggrin:
> PRETTY GOOD BUT BUY THE EXPRESS PASS AND YOU DONT WAIT IN LINE LONG AT ALL YOU FLY THROUGH LIKE A CELEBRITY :biggrin:
> *




YES SIR WIT OUT DA EXPRESS PASS...SHIT DON'T EVEN WASTE UR TIME GOIN...AS WELL AS HORROR NITE ESPECIALLY... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *93brougham* :thumbsup: :wave: 


WUTZ UP DAWG...THX AGAIN FOR SHOWIN UP OUT THERE *****... I WISH U WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IN *****... MY BAD CUZ BUT U SAW HOW KRAZY IT GOT ***** N MATTER OF MINUTES CUZ...


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 6 2007, 11:01 AM~8943124
> *YES SIR WIT OUT DA EXPRESS PASS...SHIT DON'T EVEN WASTE UR TIME GOIN...AS WELL AS HORROR NITE ESPECIALLY... :biggrin:
> *


x2......express pass is the shit... :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

vegas is looking dam good


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Oct 6 2007, 10:10 AM~8942844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ill end up gettin the express pass for islands cuz their like 30 bucks, but not for horror nights, them shits are like 65 bucks (goin on a friday). fukin ridiculous :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

complete airbag set up for sale 

3 480c viair compressors
4 firestone 1/2 inch 2600 bags
12 gal tank with 8 1/2 ports
all 8 brackets front and back 
165on 200 off pressure switch 
10switch switchbox with 10 billet extentions
8 GC xtreme 450 1/2 valves
1,000


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I Have, Leslie Supertyfon s2m bell # 44 and #31. Bell 31 is 23inches long Bell 44 is 16 inches long. They weigh @ 20-22lbs these are real train horns rebuilt, new gaskets,new donuts. they are loud as fuck,will let go if the price is right. These will fit good in a G-body or truck other than that they will probably not fit. You really can't find these nowhere but e-bay or an individual you know.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

whats up with the uce hangout


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 6 2007, 01:32 PM~8943828
> *vegas is looking dam good
> *


............any pics, having seen any post yet.


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 6 2007, 02:32 PM~8943828
> *vegas is looking dam good
> *


pic???


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

heres pics of my 4link just got her done today lots of work to get it to lay 22's but iam finally done now i can hit da streets soon.

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t317/bl.../IMG_0234-1.jpg

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t317/bl.../IMG_0233-1.jpg

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t317/bl...96/IMG_0177.jpg

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t317/bl.../IMG_0236-1.jpg


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

oh there on a 96 four door blazer


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

aw hell yeah, Patterns look good Luis!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 6 2007, 06:27 PM~8944861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM CHANGES EVERYDAY THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 6 2007, 09:27 PM~8944861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

pancho and chicho together that's deadly right there


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 5 2007, 10:42 PM~8942156
> *yeah dawg.. im bag it and than try n sell it to jump on a truck n fix that up!
> 
> wats up wit ur whip u finally ganna keep it or still tryin to sell it?
> *


why u gunna bag it to sell it? para eso u just sell it!... just my opinion. its easier to sell a car normal than with moving suspension. look @ me.... lol... i dunno if ima sell it. i might just take the juice off n call it a day


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 6 2007, 06:27 PM~8944861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOOD RICH lookin good bitch!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 7 2007, 07:49 AM~8946507
> *why u gunna bag it to sell it? para eso u just sell it!... just my opinion. its easier to sell a car normal than with moving suspension. look @ me.... lol... i dunno if ima sell it. i might just take the juice off n call it a day
> *


yeah but i got no choice.. cuz my stock suspension went (happens to most lincolns) so my back side is tuckin rim n i cant drive it like so rather bag it n than try n sell it


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 6 2007, 07:23 PM~8944853
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN HARD HOMIE....



*WUT UP MIAMI....*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 7 2007, 08:15 AM~8946725
> *yeah but i got no choice.. cuz my stock suspension went (happens to most lincolns) so my back side is tuckin rim n i cant drive it like so rather bag it n than try n sell it
> *


try to fix your suspension first before baging it ya'll have a better chance selling it stock than bagged


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2007, 12:47 PM~8947170
> *try to fix your suspension first before baging it ya'll have a better chace selling it stock than bagged
> *


yeah i believe u can buy a "spring" kit for 250


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2007, 11:47 AM~8947170
> *try to fix your suspension first before baging it ya'll have a better chance selling it stock than bagged
> *



wutz up homie...yo have u found out bout them dust covers homie???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 7 2007, 11:42 AM~8947387
> *wutz up homie...yo have u found out bout them dust covers homie???
> *


tomorrow fool


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2007, 12:53 PM~8947429
> *tomorrow fool
> *



AIGHT HOMIE I'M OFF 2MORROW SO IMMA HOLLA @ U...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 7 2007, 03:40 PM~8948249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BLVD ACE :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i saw the lincoln today turning on 49th street....looking nice


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SwitchHitter, COUPE DE BEAR, *93brougham*, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

:nicoderm:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

How was the Regatta???? I heard the weather killed It


----------



## keepitlow (Dec 20, 2006)

ANY MONTE CARLO OR REGALS FOR SALE?


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 7 2007, 06:20 AM~8946544
> *HOOD RICH lookin good bitch!
> *


and you know this :biggrin: 
and much more to cum bitchz


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

ne vegas pic?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 7 2007, 06:54 PM~8948531
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SwitchHitter, COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE
> 
> ...


what they do hood rich uffin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 7 2007, 06:05 PM~8948721
> *what they do hood rich  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 7 2007, 06:05 PM~8948721
> *what they do hood rich  uffin:
> *


Chillen cuhz.... :biggrin: , working on THE "HOOD RICH" :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

lu lu what up that lic looking good homie i still got mine :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 7 2007, 06:20 PM~8948779
> *Chillen cuhz.... :biggrin: , working on  THE "HOOD RICH" :biggrin:
> *











your daddy


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 7 2007, 08:23 PM~8948800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn is that the same car that was at the texas show couple years back i remember seeing it did the owner move to miami


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

and your step-daddy


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pac man_@Oct 7 2007, 06:28 PM~8948828
> *damn is that the same car that was at the texas show couple years back i remember seeing it did the owner move to miami
> *


naw bitch this is the one i fucked ur mom in i'm ur daddy


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 7 2007, 06:23 PM~8948800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well i think there is going to be a new daddy in town..  ... the only diffrence is that i built mines...


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

before








after 

pac man u always in other peoples shit you sure got no life


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Oct 7 2007, 06:33 PM~8948856
> *well i think there is going to be a new daddy in town..    ... the only diffrence is that i built mines...
> *


y u going with green and gold when that shit been done already watch in miami show big aces miami


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 7 2007, 08:29 PM~8948838
> *naw bitch this is the one i fucked ur mom in i'm ur daddy
> *


damn ***** soundin tough on the computer you miami boys are big on the computer where no one can see you i just wanted to know if it was the same car


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 7 2007, 08:33 PM~8948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


raise your hand when you talk to me.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pac man_@Oct 7 2007, 06:35 PM~8948870
> *damn ***** soundin tough on the computer you miami boys are big on the computer where no one can see you i just wanted to know if it was the same car
> *


fuck boy stay ur ass in the 8th mile and don't worry about the dirty south


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> raise your hand when you talk to me.
> [/quote
> 
> fuck the computer shit meet me when ever and where ever and i'll show u how many times i can raise my hand


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Im looking for some 20s that will fit an 8 lug ( same lug pattern as a hummer H3 Chevy 2500 ect.) Let me know if you have anything.....


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, *DOUBLE-O*, blvd ace miami, lo lo, Pac man

:wave: thanks for the heads up but the whip.. n call me up 2mm bout the dust covers


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 7 2007, 12:50 PM~8947184
> *yeah i believe u can buy a "spring" kit for 250
> *


ok.. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 7 2007, 06:58 PM~8949003
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, DOUBLE-O, blvd ace miami, lo lo, Pac man
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 7 2007, 08:35 PM~8948868
> *y u going with green and gold when that shit been done already watch in miami show big aces miami
> *


well you watch too cause big r.o. is gonna bring it! :nicoderm:


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

> > raise your hand when you talk to me.
> > [/quote
> >
> > fuck the computer shit meet me when ever and where ever and i'll show u how many times i can raise my hand
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

FLEETWOOD GAME GETTING GOOD MIGHT HAVE TO PUT SOME MORE WORK INTO MINE :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 7 2007, 07:04 PM~8949035
> *well you watch too cause big r.o. is gonna bring it!  :nicoderm:
> *


a little boy did you buy my old car to take all the goodies out of it :0


----------



## Pac man (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 7 2007, 09:09 PM~8949058
> *a little boy did you buy my old car to take all the goodies out of it  :0
> *


thats alright i got what i wanted from it now the buckets right back where it came from :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

SwitchHitter, 93brougham, see you wed.show up


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaddy_@Oct 7 2007, 06:01 PM~8948708
> *ne vegas pic?
> *


CHECK OUT LOWLYFE. IN THE CAR CLUB FEST FOR SOME PICS.


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO GOT LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR.....WAS IT C.G.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by js4uhaterz_@Oct 7 2007, 07:26 PM~8949134
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO GOT LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR.....WAS IT C.G.
> *


hope it large


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

HOPE IT IS TO ........THAT ***** NEEDS TO BRING THE TITLE TO THE EAST COAST


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is gonna be hard this year. Catz really stepped up there game right before the show, and there are some really nice rides. But Good luck too the Homie LARGE.


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

does anyone know where i can buy new parts for the power seats on a lac? or get mines fixed??? thanx


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Wish you were here :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

large got 2nd lowrider of the year congrats big dog


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHO WON?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2007, 10:03 PM~8949407
> *WHO WON?
> *


X2


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

1ST PLACE: GAME OVER
2ND PLACE: CERTIFIED GANGSTER


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by js4uhaterz_@Oct 7 2007, 10:12 PM~8949442
> *1ST PLACE: GAME OVER
> 2ND PLACE: CERTIFIED GANGSTER
> *


ROOOOOLLLLERRRZ!!!!

THE HOMIE IS GOOD ASS DUDE, EXTREMELY HUMBLE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2007, 10:15 PM~8949469
> *ROOOOOLLLLERRRZ!!!!
> 
> THE HOMIE IS GOOD ASS DUDE, EXTREMELY HUMBLE
> *


x2!!


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

CLEAN ASS LAC FOR SALE IN MIAMI AREA BLACK PAINT BLACK INT BLACK RAG BLACK RIMS WITH CHROME KNOCK OFF'S!!1993 5.7 V8 RUNS GREAT NEED TO SEEL ASAP 3,800 OBO TRADES WELCOME SOME-1 NEEDS TO JUMP ON THIS SHIT NEVER BEEN JUICED NEVER BEEN CUT!GOLD EDITION


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :nicoderm: :wow: hno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Oct 7 2007, 06:44 PM~8948265
> *nice  lookin good.. :thumbsup:
> *


x23454!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

lacs every where in miami 

:biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

dam fleetwood game gunna be good miami 08 i wanna see how it turns out lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 8 2007, 01:27 AM~8950672
> *dam fleetwood game gunna be good miami 08 i wanna see how it turns out lol
> *



THE WHOLE MIAMI 08 IS GOING TO BE GOOD....... I HOPE


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 7 2007, 08:02 PM~8948573
> *How was the Regatta???? I heard the weather killed It
> *



I think you heard wrong homie i will have pictures 2night after i clean the mess on the boat...

Lots of tits and bitches...and alcohol


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 8 2007, 08:10 AM~8951677
> *I think you heard wrong homie i will have pictures 2night after i clean the mess on the boat...
> 
> Lots of tits and bitches...and alcohol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 8 2007, 09:10 AM~8951677
> *I think you heard wrong homie i will have pictures 2night after i clean the mess on the boat...
> 
> Lots of tits and bitches...and alcohol
> *


ur a pussy ass niga...bitch can't invite no body... n u betta have sum good ass fuckin pics lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 8 2007, 05:46 AM~8951295
> *THE WHOLE MIAMI 08 IS GOING TO BE GOOD....... I HOPE
> *


*X2*


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adio305_@Oct 7 2007, 11:07 PM~8950225
> *CLEAN ASS LAC FOR SALE IN MIAMI AREA BLACK PAINT BLACK INT BLACK RAG BLACK RIMS WITH CHROME KNOCK OFF'S!!1993 5.7 V8 RUNS GREAT NEED TO SEEL ASAP 3,800 OBO TRADES WELCOME SOME-1 NEEDS TO JUMP ON THIS SHIT NEVER BEEN JUICED NEVER BEEN CUT!GOLD EDITION
> 
> 
> ...


never been juiced??...I see some switches there by the seat


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 8 2007, 04:01 PM~8953275
> *never been juiced??...I see some switches there by the seat
> *


wishful thinking? :dunno:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 8 2007, 02:03 PM~8953287
> *wishful thinking? :dunno:
> *


maybe it was just there for looks??... :dunno:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 8 2007, 01:01 PM~8953275
> *never been juiced??...I see some switches there by the seat
> *


there just there for the fuck of it,we were going to juice it but he ended up changing his mind his gonna work on his cutty instead


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

congratulation to all R.O. membre at the vegas show.
oncy again R.O. proves to the word the we are on top.
For the haterz in miami.


:yes: :yes: :yes: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

L  L


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 8 2007, 04:16 PM~8953774
> *L  L
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 8 2007, 02:16 PM~8953774
> *L  L
> *


 :dunno: I GUESS IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

damn yo im disappointed in the vegas show results.....

no doubt game over had alot of time and effort in it, not my cup of tea but I don't like to knock on anyone's ride, but large's impala was cleaned up from the last pics i seen and looked alot cleaner....

large time to get back on the car so next year you take 1st no doubt about it


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 8 2007, 07:58 PM~8955435
> *damn yo im disappointed in the vegas show results.....
> 
> no doubt game over had alot of time and effort in it, not my cup of tea but I don't like to knock on anyone's ride, but large's impala was cleaned up from the last pics i seen and looked alot cleaner....
> ...


All it comes down to is points, Large built certified gangster like this for a reason, no body mods, that is the only thing that brought game over to be a winner, i give it to him cause he drove his car in, unlike orgullo. it is what it is, but thats the game as far as redoing the car, doubt that will happen, once brought back home cant wait to crusie the strets.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 8 2007, 06:58 PM~8955435
> *damn yo im disappointed in the vegas show results.....
> 
> no doubt game over had alot of time and effort in it, not my cup of tea but I don't like to knock on anyone's ride, but large's impala was cleaned up from the last pics i seen and looked alot cleaner....
> ...


 :nono: TIME TO HIT THE STREETS AND SHOW EVERYBODY WHAT A LOWRIDER SHOULD DO.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEND TO THE FLEETWOOD GAME


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is a preview of whats to come


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: keep the pics com'in


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8861541


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 8 2007, 05:16 PM~8953774
> *L  L
> *


All you ****** can laugh all you want, but at the end of the day, like BUBBA-D said IT IS WHAT IT IS ! 

And here goes a Facts..... 3 TIME LOWRIDER CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR, And don't be suprised if we win another trophy this year...

And don't worry about it, cause our worst car, is your BEST car....Bring IT!!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 08:02 PM~8956046
> *All you ****** can laugh all you want, but at the end of the day, like BUBBA-D said IT IS WHAT IT IS !
> 
> And here goes a Facts..... 3 TIME LOWRIDER CAR CLUB  OF THE YEAR, And don't be suprised if we another trophy this year...
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CERTIFIED KILLER, blvd ace miami, *Luxury Roller*, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, str8lowriding, blazin_lo

Wussup tito.... let me know when you ready to put that car in shop.. so we can start getting down and shutting people up..


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 08:07 PM~8956093
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CERTIFIED KILLER, blvd ace miami, Luxury Roller, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, str8lowriding, blazin_lo
> 
> ...


didn't you tell me you kicked him out


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

omg here it goes again :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 8 2007, 11:10 PM~8956124
> *didn't you tell me you kicked him out
> *


wussup lu....Yeah we did....but he's still a friend of the chapter.. and he's planning to get back in... and with our help.. he will make it...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 11:07 PM~8956093
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CERTIFIED KILLER, blvd ace miami, Luxury Roller, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, str8lowriding, blazin_lo
> 
> ...


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 08:14 PM~8956171
> *wussup lu....Yeah we did....but he's still a friend of the chapter.. and he's planning to get back in... and with our help.. he will make it...
> *


does are not friends,keep your head up little homie :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 8 2007, 11:17 PM~8956196
> *does are not friends,keep your head up little homie :biggrin:
> *


what u mean lu..?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 8 2007, 11:17 PM~8956196
> *does are not friends,keep your head up little homie :biggrin:
> *


ay boy quit talkin bout me...u dunn even know me so stop worrying about me..


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, *GuCcIcRoWnViC,* CERTIFIED KILLER, 94pimplac

:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 8 2007, 09:33 PM~8956320
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scarface, GuCcIcRoWnViC, CERTIFIED KILLER, 94pimplac
> 
> ...



WUT IT DO *****???  


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *SwitchHitter*

WUT UP CUZ...DALE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 10:02 PM~8956046
> *All you ****** can laugh all you want, but at the end of the day, like BUBBA-D said IT IS WHAT IT IS !
> 
> And here goes a Facts..... 3 TIME LOWRIDER CAR CLUB  OF THE YEAR, And don't be suprised if we win another trophy this year...
> ...


thats a true fact :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 8 2007, 08:38 PM~8956351
> *thats a true fact  :biggrin:
> *


homeboy you just go to the hang out


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

what up freddy,skim


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 10:02 PM~8956046
> *All you ****** can laugh all you want, but at the end of the day, like BUBBA-D said IT IS WHAT IT IS !
> 
> And here goes a Facts..... 3 TIME LOWRIDER CAR CLUB  OF THE YEAR, And don't be suprised if we win another trophy this year...
> ...


the real fact is your a fucking dick puller,club hopping ass *****, and a fucking biter (CERTIFED KILLER) come on now... 

and as far as best or worst car ,you ****** dont stand a fucking chance with me..

***** you joined rollerz the day and now your a vet. sit back and play your postion
homie

all i was bugging out on, was your spelling


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

is in your best interest you watch what you write to me ,cause i got a hand full of shit to rip you on


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

ohh and bowtie coming for that g-body crown so play with me if you want too


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 8 2007, 09:44 PM~8956424
> *the real fact is your a fucking dick puller,club hopping ass *****, and a fucking biter (CERTIFED KILLER) come on now...
> 
> and as far as best or worst car ,you ****** dont stand a fucking chance with me..
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 8 2007, 11:44 PM~8956424
> *the real fact is your a fucking dick puller,club hopping ass *****, and a fucking biter (CERTIFED KILLER) come on now...
> 
> and as far as best or worst car ,you ****** dont stand a fucking chance with me..
> ...


Hey freddy, you know i know you from way back in the day.. and if you wanna talk about dick pulling.. let me know why you had to get a brand new set of teeth...from sucking large's dick....and that is something that everyone knows..

Oh and by the way you don't scare no one with that water gun.. cause if you pull it...you better shoot !

cause all you got is a big mouth...and i hope you could of been there in prison with me.. so i can have a personel bitch !


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 8 2007, 10:57 PM~8956523
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


you see these fucking clowns ,now everbody wants to be CERTIFIED......

****** better go back to school,if they wanna be certified


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 10:58 PM~8956527
> *Hey freddy, you know i know you from way back in the day.. and if you wanna talk about dick pulling.. let me know why you had to get a brand new set of teeth...from sucking large's dick....and that is something that everyone knows..
> 
> Oh and by the way you don't scare no one with that water gun.. cause if you pull it...you better shoot !
> ...


call it what you wanna call it,

you dont need to be scared of me,im just a man like everyone else....

and you dont know me ***** ,you dont know a fucking thing about me 
so like i said b4 choose your words wisely

no internet thuggin here,you know where i be @


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 09:58 PM~8956527
> *...and i hope you could of been there in prison with me.. so i can have a personel bitch !
> *



come on homie lets leave the gay shit out of this topic. Anybody got more pics from this weekend


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

what up bear


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

what up luis. sounds like me, skim and turtle need to make a trip :0


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

whats up freddy. i'll holla when i make it back to miami homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 8 2007, 10:15 PM~8956690
> *what up luis. sounds like me, skim and turtle need to make a trip  :0
> *


that ***** turtle told me about the food and bitches out there. Im down to go :biggrin: fool said bitches in G strings growin on trees & shit. :0


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 8 2007, 11:17 PM~8956704
> *whats up freddy. i'll holla when i make it back to miami homie
> *


whats goodie my ****** :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members:* COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham, Scarface, str8pimpinbox, Bowtie South, ripsta85, blvd ace miami, Dino, CERTIFIED KILLER
*

:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 9 2007, 12:05 AM~8956592
> *call it what you wanna call it,
> 
> you dont need to be scared of me,im just a man like everyone else....
> ...


First of all freddy, i noticed you mispeled some words.. thats why you went back and modified your post.. what happen you went back and got your dictionary...

Second of all, i don't really know where to find you.. why don't you give me a hint....where i gotta look under your bed or in the police station....

And third of all... it's true, I don't know anything about you... cause i don't hang around dick pullers !


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 8 2007, 11:19 PM~8956724
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham, Scarface, str8pimpinbox, Bowtie South, ripsta85, blvd ace miami, Dino, CERTIFIED KILLER
> 
> ...


wats up homie!!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2007, 09:17 PM~8956705
> *that ***** turtle told me about the food and bitches out there. Im down to go  :biggrin: fool said bitches in G strings growin on trees & shit. :0
> *


palm trees *****


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 11:20 PM~8956736
> *First of all freddy, i noticed you mispeled some words.. thats why you went back and modified your post.. what happen you went back and got your dictionary...
> 
> Second of all, i don't really know where to find you.. why don't you give me a hint....where i gotta look under your bed or in the police station....
> ...



funny guy, :biggrin: :biggrin: 

just look under this and you'll see my add.
l
l
l
l
l


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

AND THE ONLY THING YOU KNOW ABOUT ME.. IS THAT I BOUGHT THAT CAMMILION IMPALLA...CAUSE I GOT MONEY TO BUY THAT ONE AND YOURS...BUT ITS NOT OUR STYLE TO BUY BUILD CARS.. R.O 4 LIFE


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

double-o :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 8 2007, 10:21 PM~8956748
> *:biggrin:
> palm trees *****
> *


***** told me they got fine ass hoes with ass and titties just landin in a ****** hands :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

how come everyone keeps talkin about buying BUILT CARS?


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 09:25 PM~8956788
> *AND THE ONLY THING YOU KNOW ABOUT ME.. IS THAT I BOUGHT THAT CAMMILION IMPALLA...CAUSE I GOT MONEY TO BUY THAT ONE AND YOURS...BUT ITS NOT OUR STYLE TO BUY BUILD CARS.. R.O 4 LIFE
> *


the mc was bought


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2007, 09:26 PM~8956804
> ****** told me they got fine ass hoes with ass and titties just landin in a ****** hands :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yup, just walk down south beach with your hands out


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 11:25 PM~8956788
> *AND THE ONLY THING YOU KNOW ABOUT ME.. IS THAT I BOUGHT THAT CAMMILION IMPALLA...CAUSE I GOT MONEY TO BUY THAT ONE AND YOURS...BUT ITS NOT OUR STYLE TO BUY BUILD CARS.. R.O 4 LIFE
> *


alright now big baller, ***** you could never in 2 life times buy or build a car like mines

but this could go on and on

if you feel froggy felon,then jump


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 8 2007, 09:25 PM~8956790
> *double-o  :wave:
> *


it's hott in here


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 9 2007, 12:27 AM~8956815
> *the mc was bought
> *


Yeah but it was not built.......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2007, 10:34 PM~8956862
> *it's hott in here
> *


x2


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 09:34 PM~8956869
> *Yeah but it was not built.......
> *


it the same car :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2007, 11:35 PM~8956873
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

and the CAMMILION IMPALA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2007, 09:14 PM~8956684
> *come on homie lets leave the gay shit out of this topic. Anybody got more pics from this weekend
> *


SKIM you a str8 fool ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 9 2007, 12:29 AM~8956824
> *alright now big baller,  ***** you could never in 2 life times buy or build a car like mines
> 
> but this could go on and on
> ...


first of all...i'll be honest with you.. to me your car is ugly... and it looked even uglier when u put those big rims on it....oh and what happened to the kandy? cause if you have so much money... you should get a better paint then that stock ass red..
and don't worry i'am gonna jump in the right moment, cause i aien't stupid..Just make sure you don't run like you did last year at the line up...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 9 2007, 12:29 AM~8956824
> *alright now big baller,  ***** you could never in 2 life times buy or build a car like mines
> 
> but this could go on and on
> ...


first of all...i'll be honest with you.. to me your car is ugly... and it looked even uglier when u put those big rims on it....oh and what happened to the kandy? cause if you have so much money... you should get a better paint then that stock ass red..
and don't worry i'am gonna jump in the right moment, cause i aien't stupid..Just make sure you don't run like you did last year at the line up...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 11:45 PM~8956932
> *first of all...i'll be honest with you.. to me your car is ugly... and it looked even uglier when u put those big rims on it....oh and what happened to the kandy? cause if you have so much money... you should get a better paint then that stock ass red..
> and don't worry i'am gonna jump in the right moment, cause i aien't stupid..Just make sure you don't run like you did last year at the line up...
> *



WOW your and idiot, plain and simple.... HOLY SHIT... str8 talking outta your ass, and not making any sense......

YOU GOT ALOT TO LEARN


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 11:45 PM~8956932
> *first of all...i'll be honest with you.. to me your car is ugly... and it looked even uglier when u put those big rims on it....oh and what happened to the kandy? cause if you have so much money... you should get a better paint then that stock ass red..
> and don't worry i'am gonna jump in the right moment, cause i aien't stupid..Just make sure you don't run like you did last year at the line up...
> *



RUN FROM WHAT LINE UP LAST YEAR? REFRESH MY MEMORY

CAUSE I DONT REMEMBER ME EVEN GOING TO THE SHOW TILL SUNDAY


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 9 2007, 12:38 AM~8956889
> *and the CAMMILION IMPALA
> *


hey lu... yeah i know but people use to tell me the same thing that they tell everybody that buys build cars " you bought that shit build"... so it got to my head, so i traded it.. and belive me never again... will i make that mistake..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 10:45 PM~8956932
> *first of all...i'll be honest with you.. to me your car is ugly... and it looked even uglier when u put those big rims on it....oh and what happened to the kandy? cause if you have so much money... you should get a better paint then that stock ass red..
> and don't worry i'am gonna jump in the right moment, cause i aien't stupid..Just make sure you don't run like you did last year at the line up...
> *


Come on mayne, you know got damn well 99 Problems is hard as hell. its muthafuckin 61 Rag, you cant go wrong even with no flake or candy. Even if it was painted with diarreah that muthafuckas still a 61 drop. Impala drops dont need candy to stand out.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 09:52 PM~8956983
> *hey lu... yeah i know but people use to tell me the same thing that they tell everybody that buys build cars " you bought that shit build"... so it got to my head, so i traded it.. and belive me never again... will i make that mistake..
> *


so you sell the mc


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

u mean you guys dont have 2 wait in line for 2 days? :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 11:52 PM~8956983
> *hey lu... yeah i know but people use to tell me the same thing that they tell everybody that buys build cars " you bought that shit build"... so it got to my head, so i traded it.. and belive me never again... will i make that mistake..
> *



COMMON SENSE "ITS A FUCKING IMPALA" 

IMMA GET RID OF THE 61 FOR A MONTE CARLO

ANY OFFERS ANYONE ?


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

buyin built cars is alot cheaper........just ask the new owner of OUTER LIMITS :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2007, 11:52 PM~8956984
> *Come on mayne, you know got damn well 99 Problems is hard as hell. its muthafuckin 61 Rag, you cant go wrong even with no flake or candy. Even if it was painted with diarreah that muthafuckas still a 61 drop. Impala drops dont need candy to stand out.
> *


IM TELLING YOU, WE HAVE SOME WINNERS IN MIAMI


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 8 2007, 09:57 PM~8957023
> *buyin built cars is alot cheaper........just ask the new owner of OUTER LIMITS :biggrin:
> *


and the other two cars


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 8 2007, 09:55 PM~8957010
> *COMMON SENSE "ITS A FUCKING IMPALA"
> 
> IMMA GET RID OF THE 61 FOR A MONTE CARLO
> ...


i'll trade you a 59 rag for a regal limited


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 8 2007, 10:59 PM~8957052
> *i'll trade you a 59 rag for a regal limited
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2007, 10:04 PM~8957077
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


but only an 87 with a euro clip :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 9 2007, 12:52 AM~8956982
> *RUN FROM WHAT LINE UP LAST YEAR? REFRESH MY MEMORY
> 
> CAUSE I DONT REMEMBER ME EVEN GOING TO THE SHOW TILL SUNDAY
> *


naw *****.. it was not sunday it was saturday night... like at 4:00 in the morning, practically sunday morning....and if you still don't remeber it's ok... cause ****** intend to forget when they run..

You know what ***** i'am tired and going to sleep.. i don't have to prove shit to you.. cause at the end of the day you are a nobody to me.... and about that g-body crown... becarefull what you say cause that's a hard game to play.. 

and if you take 15 years to build a car with crome and base coat... belive me its gonna be real hard for you to make it.

GOODBYE ! :guns:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

it's a boy was built in 10 months :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: * COUPE DE BEAR, OldDirty, D-TOWN ROLLIN 59, Bowtie South, low low mamii, DOUBLE-O, SwitchHitter, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, Scarface, MyTyphoon1993, 93brougham, blvd ace miami
*





:dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 9 2007, 12:05 AM~8957095
> *naw *****.. it was not sunday it was saturday night... like at 4:00 in the morning, practically sunday morning....and if you still don't remeber it's ok... cause ****** intend to forget when they run..
> 
> You know what ***** i'am tired and going to sleep.. i don't have to prove shit to you.. cause at the end of the day you are a nobody to me.... and about that g-body crown... becarefull what you say cause that's a hard game to play..
> ...



I GUESS YOUR READING SKILLS IS THE SAME AS YOUR SPELLING.. LET ME CLEAR THIS UP FOR YOU,
I WAS NOT THERE ON FRIDAY NIGHT OR SATURDAY NIGHT, BUT SUNDAY MORNING I DO REMEMBER VERY WELL, AND RUNNING WAS THE LAST THING WE DID TO YOUR BOY WITH THE REGAL,BUT I DONT THINK HE WANTS THOSE KINDA OF PROBLEMS IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 9 2007, 12:09 AM~8957119
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members:  COUPE DE BEAR, OldDirty, D-TOWN ROLLIN 59, Bowtie South, low low mamii, DOUBLE-O, SwitchHitter, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, Scarface, MyTyphoon1993, 93brougham, blvd ace miami
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

SHOUT OUT TO MY ***** JORGEY FROM C.A FOR THAT 1 LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 8 2007, 09:55 PM~8957010
> *COMMON SENSE "ITS A FUCKING IMPALA"
> 
> IMMA GET RID OF THE 61 FOR A MONTE CARLO
> ...


i'll be at the shop in the morning :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2007, 12:16 AM~8957171
> *i'll be at the shop in the morning  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


not for the blue one!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, infamous62, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, low low mamii, Bowtie South, *DOUBLE-O*, MyTyphoon1993, DRòN, *SwitchHitter*, D-TOWN ROLLIN 59, *Scarface*


WUT UP ******!!! DALE :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn, a gang a ****** stayin up late reading this shit knowing got damn well they gotta get up for work in a few hours.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 8 2007, 10:18 PM~8957178
> *not for the blue one!!!
> *


what up fool i'll hit you tomorrow too long day today babymama drama :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC+Oct 9 2007, 12:18 AM~8957180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao ur so damn right!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2007, 12:20 AM~8957192
> *what up fool i'll hit you tomorrow too long day today babymama drama  :0  :cheesy:
> *


dont worry bout it.. just holla at me when ur ready!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2007, 11:18 PM~8957183
> *damn, a gang a ****** stayin up late reading this shit knowing got damn well they gotta get up for work in a few hours.
> *



X2 LOL YEA ***** 4REAL DE PINGA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Scarface, *DOUBLE-O*,* GuCcIcRoWnViC*, Bowtie South, SwitchHitter, Skim, low low mamii, *~RoLl1NReGaL~, *MyTyphoon1993

Mr Rollin waitin for the pics big dawg!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2007, 10:18 PM~8957183
> *damn, a gang a ****** stayin up late reading this shit knowing got damn well they gotta get up for work in a few hours.
> *


****** in miami got their own schedule can't you tell by now :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 8 2007, 10:18 PM~8957180
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, infamous62, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, low low mamii, Bowtie South, DOUBLE-O, MyTyphoon1993, DRòN, SwitchHitter, D-TOWN ROLLIN 59, Scarface
> WUT UP ******!!! DALE :biggrin:
> *


What it do cuhz...  ...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wow i luv it lmaoooo :biggrin: 4 months left till mia 08 thats wen the shit talkin stops


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up o :biggrin: did my homeboy call u ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 8 2007, 10:29 PM~8957270
> *wut up o  :biggrin: did my homeboy call u ?
> *


for sure


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 9 2007, 12:09 AM~8957119
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members:  COUPE DE BEAR, OldDirty, D-TOWN ROLLIN 59, Bowtie South, low low mamii, DOUBLE-O, SwitchHitter, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, Scarface, MyTyphoon1993, 93brougham, blvd ace miami
> 
> ...



 :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

whut up O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 8 2007, 10:41 PM~8957343
> *whut up O
> *


i'm out  










:cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2007, 12:44 AM~8957359
> *i'm out
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2007, 01:44 AM~8957359
> *i'm out
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 9 2007, 01:28 AM~8957265
> *wow i luv it lmaoooo :biggrin: 4 months left till mia 08 thats wen the shit talkin stops
> *


it stops? not in miami homie. :biggrin:


**edit- look at all the vegas topics. shows over and ppl still talkin shit.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUT UP MIAMI...* :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 9 2007, 07:50 AM~8958363
> *WUT UP MIAMI... :biggrin:
> *




Dimelo *******.....im still recovering....i gotta get the stench of pussy off me....more pics coming soon


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 9 2007, 07:57 AM~8958711
> *Dimelo *******.....im still recovering....i gotta get the stench of pussy off me....more pics coming soon
> 
> 
> ...



QUE CLASE DE COME PINGA TU ERES LOL... 



DOES ANY ONE ON HERE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET 22'S DUST COVERS...MY BOY IS DRIVIN ME KRAZY... IF ANY1 KNOWS PM ME ...DALE THX...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 8 2007, 07:26 PM~8955745
> *Here is a preview of whats to come
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT  :biggrin:  TITS THAT DONT SAG AND NIPPLES THAT WINK AT YA HOPE THE PETRON WAS INVOLVED THAT SCHIT WILL GET YA LOOSE!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 9 2007, 11:27 AM~8959105
> *
> NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT   :biggrin:   TITS THAT DONT SAG AND NIPPLES THAT WINK AT YA HOPE THE PETRON WAS INVOLVED THAT SCHIT WILL GET YA LOOSE!!!!
> *



Homie its always involved


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 8 2007, 08:52 PM~8956484
> *ohh and bowtie coming for that g-body crown  so play with me if you want too
> *



OH YES HE IS.....WUT UP FREDDY...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 9 2007, 08:30 AM~8959119
> *Homie its always involved
> *


 :yes: I hear ya big homie!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CONGRATS AGAIN TO"LARGE" AND "CERTIFIED GANGSTA" FOR DOING THE DAMN THING ONCE AGAIN IN VEGAS REPPIN FOR 305  :thumbsup:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 9 2007, 08:46 AM~8959210
> *CONGRATS AGAIN TO"LARGE" AND "CERTIFIED GANGSTA" FOR DOING THE DAMN THING ONCE AGAIN IN VEGAS REPPIN FOR 305   :thumbsup:
> *




X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 9 2007, 08:46 AM~8959210
> *CONGRATS AGAIN TO"LARGE" AND "CERTIFIED GANGSTA" FOR DOING THE DAMN THING ONCE AGAIN IN VEGAS REPPIN FOR 305   :thumbsup:
> *











STRAIGHT CERTIFIED :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

complete airbag setup

the 3 480c viair compressors
all 4 firestone 1/2 inch 2600 bags 
12 gal tank with 8 1/2 ports
all 8 brackets front and back
165on 200 off pressure switch
10switch switchbox with 10 billet extentions
8 GC xtreme 450 1/2 valves

1,000


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 9 2007, 10:37 AM~8959161
> *OH YES HE IS.....WUT UP FREDDY...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *MISTER ED*

:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MISTER ED, *93brougham*, GuCcIcRoWnViC, WhiteChocolate

WUT UP *****


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 9 2007, 11:58 AM~8959718
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: MISTER ED
> 
> ...



WUT UP *****


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 9 2007, 12:01 PM~8959744
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MISTER ED, 93brougham, GuCcIcRoWnViC, WhiteChocolate
> 
> ...


chillin foo at work u know how it is


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 9 2007, 01:06 PM~8960213
> *WUT UP *****
> *


at work bro and working on the car getting ready for miami :cheesy:


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 9 2007, 10:46 AM~8959210
> *CONGRATS AGAIN TO"LARGE" AND "CERTIFIED GANGSTA" FOR DOING THE DAMN THING ONCE AGAIN IN VEGAS REPPIN FOR 305   :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 9 2007, 09:28 AM~8959476
> *complete airbag setup
> 
> the 3 480c viair compressors
> ...


i'm having lil steven flash backs :yessad:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 11:44 PM~8956924
> *first of all...i'll be honest with you.. to me your car is ugly... and it looked even uglier when u put those big rims on it....oh and what happened to the kandy? cause if you have so much money... you should get a better paint then that stock ass red..
> and don't worry i'am gonna jump in the right moment, cause i aien't stupid..Just make sure you don't run like you did last year at the line up...
> *


if u ask me candy ain't shit cuz joe's caddy was candy and it lost in maimi lowrider to a stock white caddie from blvd. aces 

and ur car funny fuck lost to a clear coat baby blue 79 monte not one time but two times so lets not jump on paint jobs ok


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2007, 01:31 PM~8961235
> *i'm having lil steven flash backs  :yessad:
> *


LMAO Shit i posted all my shit up a whole bunch of times but shit i ended up selling it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
CHECK OUT ALL THE SHIT IM SELLING


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

its been hot in here lately.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 9 2007, 01:51 PM~8961425
> *LMAO Shit i posted all my shit up a whole bunch of times but shit i ended up selling it....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> CHECK OUT ALL THE SHIT IM SELLING
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some cars just don't need to have kandy paint jobs to look their best specially old schools . to me kandy paint jobs are nice but they get played out to fast . just my 0.02


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS CAR WAS SOLD SO IT CAN BE FAIR AT THE SHOWS FOR the 70's class


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2007, 05:00 PM~8961508
> *some cars just don't need to have kandy paint jobs to look their best specially old schools . to me  kandy paint jobs are nice but they get played out to fast . just my 0.02
> *


ima have to agree wit u on that my good friend. i did the kandy thing with my jimmy and thats it for me, not on a daily for me. the caddys gonna get some good old fashion base coat clear coat. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Oct 9 2007, 02:47 PM~8961382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 - Old school Impala drop tops dont need all that flashy ass paint and candy. Thats what options are for. Old school rags is a whole different ball game. 

I mean its cool if you got all that candy and flake on your old school but an optioned out frame off rag with single color paint and matching color rag lets the car speak for itself.


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

IT'S GETTING UGLY IN DA 305


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 9 2007, 01:47 PM~8961382
> *if u ask me candy ain't shit cuz joe's caddy was candy and it lost in maimi lowrider to a stock white caddie from blvd. aces
> 
> and ur car funny fuck lost to a clear coat baby blue  79 monte not one time but two times so lets not jump on paint jobs ok
> *


and what baby blue monte was that? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 9 2007, 03:43 PM~8961812
> *and what baby blue monte was that? :0
> *


 :dunno: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 9 2007, 09:31 AM~8959500
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



YO FREDDY WUTS GOOD...IT'S YA BOY FRANK I BOUGHT THEM 2 MOTORS FROM U...A IM SELLIN MY LAC BRO IF U KNOW SUMBODY LOOKIN 4 ONE...BUT IF I CANT FIND NOBODY TO BUY IT OR TRADE...THEM IMMA HOLLA @ U ABOUT SUM CHROME YA DIG...HOLLA...AND GET THA G BODY DONE SO U CAN SHOW THESE NIKKAS WUT TIME IT IS


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

shit by the time mia08 comes around bitches be killen in here.
CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG.......


fuck it :guns:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 9 2007, 12:44 AM~8956924
> *first of all...i'll be honest with you.. to me your car is ugly... and it looked even uglier when u put those big rims on it....oh and what happened to the kandy? cause if you have so much money... you should get a better paint then that stock ass red..
> and don't worry i'am gonna jump in the right moment, cause i aien't stupid..Just make sure you don't run like you did last year at the line up...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Everyone is entitled to an opinion but who are you trying to clown with a $500 G-body?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2007, 12:52 AM~8956984
> *Come on mayne, you know got damn well 99 Problems is hard as hell. its muthafuckin 61 Rag, you cant go wrong even with no flake or candy. Even if it was painted with diarreah that muthafuckas still a 61 drop. Impala drops dont need candy to stand out.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 9 2007, 06:40 PM~8962277
> *YO FREDDY WUTS GOOD...IT'S YA BOY FRANK I BOUGHT THEM 2 MOTORS FROM U...A IM SELLIN MY LAC BRO IF U KNOW SUMBODY LOOKIN 4 ONE...BUT IF I CANT FIND NOBODY TO BUY IT OR TRADE...THEM IMMA HOLLA @ U ABOUT SUM CHROME YA DIG...HOLLA...AND GET THA G BODY DONE SO U CAN SHOW THESE NIKKAS WUT TIME IT IS
> *


What up Frank?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2007, 05:53 PM~8962381
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion but who are you trying to clown with a $500 G-body?
> *


I FUCKED UP SETH, I THOUGHT I WAS DEALING WITH SOMEONE THAT HAD ATLEAST COMMON SENSE........

THIS ***** IS A STR8 UP IDIOT......


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2007, 03:56 PM~8962418
> *What up Frank?
> *




WUT IT DO BRO...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 9 2007, 05:40 PM~8962277
> *YO FREDDY WUTS GOOD...IT'S YA BOY FRANK I BOUGHT THEM 2 MOTORS FROM U...A IM SELLIN MY LAC BRO IF U KNOW SUMBODY LOOKIN 4 ONE...BUT IF I CANT FIND NOBODY TO BUY IT OR TRADE...THEM IMMA HOLLA @ U ABOUT SUM CHROME YA DIG...HOLLA...AND GET THA G BODY DONE SO U CAN SHOW THESE NIKKAS WUT TIME IT IS
> *


I GOT YOU HOMIE................


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 8 2007, 01:01 PM~8953275
> *never been juiced??...I see some switches there by the seat
> *


"
"FORMER" owner talkin... take a betta look at tha car. :twak: ...i juiced da front up myslef............... :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 9 2007, 04:54 PM~8962970
> *"
> "FORMER" owner talkin... take a betta look at tha car. :twak: ...i juiced da front up myslef............... :nono:  :buttkick:
> *



well what kind of niggeration juice did you do homie?cuz this cars never had a rack..unless you had the batteries and the pump loose back there and i really hope your not that much of a ******


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by adio305_@Oct 9 2007, 05:21 PM~8963104
> *well what kind of niggeration juice did you do homie?cuz this cars never had a rack
> *


SOME TIGHT "NIGGERATION"....CHECK DA a-ARMS & DA FRAME 2 C HOWZ ITS CUT HOMMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 9 2007, 05:28 PM~8963155
> *SOME TIGHT "NIGGERATION"....CHECK DA a-ARMS & DA FRAME 2 C HOWZ ITS CUT HOMMIE. :thumbsup:
> *


okay yea it does have the holes front for the pistons but i meant uncut as in no holes in the trunk for a rack there for that means you never CLICKED this car so its NEVER been juiced HOMMIE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adio305_@Oct 9 2007, 06:21 PM~8963104
> *well what kind of niggeration juice did you do homie?cuz this cars never had a rack..unless you had the batteries and the pump loose back there and i really hope your not that much of a *******


 :uh:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2007, 05:41 PM~8963251
> *:uh:
> *


sigh...come on its 2007 i dont mean ****** as in trying to offend black ppl,i mean like someone who does things the wrong way(Hialeah Slang)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got these 22 inch DUB C.R.E.A.M. with 35 series tires. for sale 1600

will trade for a running clean g-body and possibly some cash on top


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

Looking for clean G body with no engine or tranny any out there?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2* :wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

i just got home from VEGAS boy that shit was a fucking BLAST


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

7 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, adio305, CHINO3O5, *hoppin91lac*, COUPE DE BEAR, LOWLYFE62, Island Stylin'

sup homie


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 9 2007, 03:47 PM~8961382
> *if u ask me candy ain't shit cuz joe's caddy was candy and it lost in maimi lowrider to a stock white caddie from blvd. aces
> 
> and ur car funny fuck lost to a clear coat baby blue  79 monte not one time but two times so lets not jump on paint jobs ok
> *




DALE ONE TIME FOR THE STOCK WHITE CADDY!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Oct 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8963844
> *DALE ONE TIME FOR THE STOCK WHITE CADDY!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 9 2007, 08:55 PM~8963918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 and 2 times for my dawg bears lac!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 9 2007, 06:56 PM~8963922
> *and 2 times for my dawg bears lac!
> *



 

WUZZUP HOMIE!!!!

3 TIMES FOR UR LINCOLN!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *hiaballa*, LOWinFLA

yoooooo!!!!....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2007, 09:47 PM~8964563
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, hiaballa, LOWinFLA
> 
> ...



good luck in tryna gettin him 2 say something


----------



## hiaballa (Feb 3, 2004)

watz happening..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Oct 9 2007, 08:54 PM~8964631
> *watz happening..
> *



shit.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8964568
> *good luck in tryna gettin him 2 say something
> *



broken! :cheesy: lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2007, 11:01 PM~8964693
> *broken!  :cheesy:  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: que penaaaa


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *juicedcaddy*, Banshee Ryder 06

:scrutinize:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

what R.O. want a do hop or show


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:uh: awwww shit. somebody done woke big willie up :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 9 2007, 09:15 PM~8965437
> *:uh: awwww shit. somebody done woke big willie up :biggrin:
> *


wut up Gordy


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Oct 9 2007, 09:17 PM~8965461
> *wut up Gordy
> *


wut up big homie. you back in miami yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South+Oct 9 2007, 07:44 PM~8962863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adio305_@Oct 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8963274
> *sigh...come on its 2007 i dont mean ****** as in trying to offend black ppl,i mean like someone who does things the wrong way(Hialeah Slang)
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

:::wanted::: solid monte,cutty or regal body no int needed cash in hand pm me


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Oct 9 2007, 09:54 PM~8964631
> *watz happening..
> *



:0 he speaksss !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WHO IS THIS GUY? :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 9 2007, 04:50 PM~8962935
> *I GOT YOU HOMIE................
> *




IIGHT KOO...HERES A PIC OF THA LAC SO U HAVE AN IDEA OF WUT IT LOOKS LIKE



















$5000 OR TRADE FOR SUV OR 95 N UP LAC...HOLLA


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2007, 10:05 PM~8965876
> *:roflmao: :yes:
> 
> *



WUTS GOOD WIT U BRO...IS THAT UR 61 IN UR AVATAR?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 10 2007, 01:51 AM~8966343
> *IIGHT KOO...HERES A PIC OF THA LAC SO U HAVE AN IDEA OF WUT IT LOOKS LIKE
> 
> 
> ...


VERY niceeee


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

THANX MAN...ITS JUST A BITCH TO KEEP THA BLACK CLEAN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Oct 9 2007, 07:54 PM~8964631
> *watz happening..
> *


  when was the last time you were on here ???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hiaballa_@Oct 3 2004, 12:47 PM~2263915
> *Show we aint all bout big rims
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2007, 01:43 AM~8966638
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 lmaoooooo!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

remix  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gnDETs9tcv4&mode=related&search=


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 9 2007, 10:51 PM~8966343
> *IIGHT KOO...HERES A PIC OF THA LAC SO U HAVE AN IDEA OF WUT IT LOOKS LIKE
> 
> 
> ...


clean lac 

kinda reminds me of another 1 i saw

:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 10 2007, 01:54 AM~8966373
> *WUTS GOOD WIT U BRO...IS THAT UR 61 IN UR AVATAR?
> *


Same ol' shit here. . . . . Yup, that's my ace.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Oct 9 2007, 11:21 PM~8965496
> *wut up big homie. you back in miami yet?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*


WUT DEY DO *****???? I HOPE UR ASS WILL B OUT THERE WIT US ON SATURDAY...DALE!!! HOLLA...HOW'S DA BABY COMIN THRU DAWG


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2007, 01:43 AM~8966638
> *:uh:  :0
> *


DAMN OO YOU WENT BACK TO THE FIRST PAGE.....


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 05:23 AM~8967258
> *Same ol' shit here. . . . . Yup, that's my ace.
> 
> 
> ...




THAT BITCH IS JUST BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 10 2007, 08:13 AM~8967831
> *THAT BITCH IS JUST BEAUTIFUL...
> *


 :yes: :worship: x2


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 9 2007, 08:40 PM~8963753
> *i just got home from VEGAS boy that shit was a fucking BLAST
> *


I bet!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 12:10 PM~8968580
> *I bet!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*, lowlyfe97 :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 10 2007, 07:46 AM~8967681
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> WUT DEY DO *****???? I HOPE UR ASS WILL B OUT THERE WIT US ON SATURDAY...DALE!!! HOLLA...HOW'S DA BABY COMIN THRU DAWG
> *


wuzza *****? whats sat? baby almost here... 7 months already... :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 10 2007, 12:40 PM~8968768
> *wuzza *****? whats sat? baby almost here... 7 months already... :biggrin:
> *


sat is meeting!! damn ***** good luck bro.. my boy just had his baby born yesterday!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 10 2007, 01:40 PM~8968768
> *wuzza *****? whats sat? baby almost here... 7 months already... :biggrin:
> *



I give you props....my ass aint ever getting married none the less even a kid....im a have my house, boat, dog, truck and impy and lots of pretty ladies!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface+Oct 10 2007, 11:07 AM~8968992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONO HE'S ALIVE.....


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

wuz going on homies..


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Wuz good my rollin peeps. I cant make it to the meeting this sat ima be at Halloween horror nights in orlando. Let me know what happens!


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Oct 10 2007, 12:27 PM~8969533
> *wuz going on homies..
> *


WORKIN BRO... STILL SELLING THE TRUCK?


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> WORKIN BRO... STILL SELLING THE TRUCK?
> [/quote
> 
> well if they come with the money ill let it go.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 10 2007, 03:19 PM~8969469
> *DAYUM BRO IVE 4GOTTEN. WITH THIS WHOLE DOCTOR SHIT AND BUILDING CRIBS.. THE ONLY LOWRIDER ILL SEE FOR A MIN IS IF I CHOP THE LEGS OFF THE CRIB, LOL
> DAWG I USED TO BE JUST LIKE THAT.... I WISH I COULDA GONE TO REGETTA... I THINK THIS FORUM DESERVES MORE PIX......
> CONO HE'S ALIVE.....
> *



HOMIE IM STILL WAITING FOR THE REST OF THE PICS THERE ARE 429 PICTURES


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 10 2007, 12:55 PM~8969772
> *HOMIE IM STILL WAITING FOR THE REST OF THE PICS THERE ARE 429 PICTURES
> *


THATS ALOT OF TITS.....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 10 2007, 03:56 PM~8969781
> *THATS ALOT OF TITS.....
> *



I wish they were all tits...mostly girls making out....dancing on stripper poles and other random shit...some shit we cant take pictures of some ladies dont like to be put out there...and i dont think yall wanna see my shit


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

looking to trade


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8970151
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOT MORE PIX...AND WUT U LOOKIN 4?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 10 2007, 10:38 AM~8968749
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR, lowlyfe97 :wave:
> *


:scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

4sale 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999$ hit me up if ur intrestead


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 10 2007, 03:55 PM~8971013
> *4sale 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999$  hit me up if ur intrestead
> 
> 
> ...


stupis ass mother fuker lmao will that bitch fit in the 59


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

lol prob.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718+Oct 10 2007, 11:13 AM~8967831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 04:58 PM~8971027
> *Thanks homie.
> Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: THATS A PRETTY BOLD REPLY FOR SUCH A MEDIOCRE CAR :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 07:00 PM~8971045
> *:uh:  THATS A PRETTY BOLD REPLY FOR SUCH A MEDIOCRE CAR :0
> *


Lifestyle of a mediocre rider. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 04:13 PM~8971133
> *Lifestyle of a mediocre hardtop rider.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 10 2007, 07:14 PM~8971144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

Bubbletop, bubbletop.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 05:17 PM~8971162
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Bubbletop, bubbletop.
> *



THIS ***** IS THE BOY IN THE BUBBLE. HE CANT HANDLE NO RAG :0 










*"THEY SEE HIM ROLLIN' THEY HATIN"*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 04:23 PM~8971219
> *THIS ***** IS THE BOY IN THE BUBBLE. HE CANT HANDLE NO RAG  :0
> 
> 
> ...


that's not even rite fool :0 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2007, 05:25 PM~8971234
> *that's not even rite fool  :0  :uh:
> *


ATLEAST HE GOT THEM OG FOXCRAFT SKIRTS COVERING THEM SPOKES


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 04:27 PM~8971259
> *ATLEAST HE GOT THEM OG FOXCRAFT SKIRTS COVERING THEM SPOKES
> *


your rite :yes: 

did you see the video i sent you nicca :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8970151
> *
> 
> 
> ...




PM SENT


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

1980 cutlass for sale $1500 pm 4 pics n info


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 04:17 PM~8971162
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Bubbletop, bubbletop.
> *


"convertible vert" :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

got a brand new set of HID's no aftermarket junk. came off brand new maxima headligts (never on car) They have been on my car for 1 week

$100


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 10 2007, 10:28 PM~8972682
> *got a brand new set of HID's no aftermarket junk. came off brand new maxima headligts (never on car) They have been on my car for 1 week
> 
> $100
> *


Will they fit a 61?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

damn this shit is dead!! hangout was good today couple of drama but overall was good!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8974563
> *damn this shit is dead!! hangout was good today couple of drama but overall was good!!
> *


IT WAS POPPIN OFF FOR A MINUTE HUH LOL...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2007, 12:21 AM~8974634
> *IT WAS POPPIN OFF FOR A MINUTE HUH LOL...
> *


lol


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Wuzza homie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RoLLiN SS, *ripsta85*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2007, 01:21 AM~8974634
> *IT WAS POPPIN OFF FOR A MINUTE HUH LOL...
> *


LIKE THE PORK-N-BEANS IN THE POT.


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

WUTS GOOD SIXONE....DAMN U WAS UP EARLY....  ...JUST SEEIN WUTS UP WIT YA BOYZ YA DIG


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 11 2007, 10:50 AM~8976145
> *WUTS GOOD SIXONE....DAMN U WAS UP EARLY....  ...JUST SEEIN WUTS UP WIT YA BOYZ YA DIG
> *


Working trying to pay the bills. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN :0 :biggrin: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=19738204


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2007, 08:41 AM~8976421
> *DAMN  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=19738204
> *



hahaha

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

GOT 1978-1980 MONTE CARLO PARTS FOR SALE ANY QUESTIONS CALL 305-345-1347


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SOME FUNNY NI99AS IN THIS WORLD


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2007, 08:41 AM~8976421
> *DAMN  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=19738204
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

My boys , 99 oldsmobile alero with new dvinci 22 inch rims wrapped in neo gen nitto tires. Flip out 7inch tv, h.i.d. 93,000 miles,3.4 v6, runs good,a/c,automatic,power everything,Clean title. $5000 obo pm or call 3054311420 it needs to go


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 08:12 PM~8973094
> *Will they fit a 61?
> *


yea if you put H4 conversion headlights


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR, GuCcIcRoWnViC, low low mamii* :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8974563
> *damn this shit is dead!! hangout was good today couple of drama but overall was good!!
> *




NAW N DA BEST FUCKIN PART WAS SUM ****** BBQ N TAILGATIN IN DA HANGOUT...DA SHIT WAS FUNNY ASS FUCK... :biggrin: 


BUT DA SHIT WAS PRETTY GOOD. NO COPS A MINUTE TILL DICK HEADS OUNCE AGAIN PEEL OUT N EATIN SHIT BUT NOTHIN NEW...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 11 2007, 11:19 AM~8976970
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR, GuCcIcRoWnViC, low low mamii :wave:
> *




WUTZ GOOD ***** HAVEN'T SEEN UR ASS IN A MINUTE NOW...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 11 2007, 12:22 PM~8977000
> *WUTZ GOOD ***** HAVEN'T SEEN UR ASS IN A MINUTE NOW...
> *



***** i was at the hang out fool .. what hang out was u at ? wit people tailgatin n shit i aint seen that ? not a bad idea tho


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 11 2007, 11:23 AM~8977012
> ****** i was at the hang out fool .. what hang out was u at ? wit people tailgatin n shit i aint seen that ? not a bad idea tho
> *



THEY WAS @ DA DENNIS PARKIN LOT...CLOWNIN N SCREAM LIK FUCKIN KRAZY LOL. SHIT I WAS THERE WIT MY DAWG JOSE N LINDSY...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 11 2007, 12:27 PM~8977041
> *THEY WAS @ DA DENNIS PARKIN LOT...CLOWNIN N SCREAM LIK FUCKIN KRAZY LOL. SHIT I WAS THERE WIT MY DAWG JOSE N LINDSY...
> *



ohh fo real ... lol... no wonder i aint see these ****** all nite ... everyone was at checkers tho


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey anyone know how much the c channel is gonna come out to be at c&r metals to do my back bridge?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 11 2007, 01:10 PM~8976910
> *yea if you put H4 conversion headlights
> *


SALED!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:48 AM~8976454
> *GOT 1978-1980 MONTE CARLO PARTS FOR SALE ANY QUESTIONS CALL 305-345-1347
> *



wha up homie!! uffin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 8 2007, 09:58 PM~8955435
> *damn yo im disappointed in the vegas show results.....
> 
> no doubt game over had alot of time and effort in it, not my cup of tea but I don't like to knock on anyone's ride, but large's impala was cleaned up from the last pics i seen and looked alot cleaner....
> ...



Thanx, but certified is now retired, i cant bring myself to do the transformer thing to it, im happy either way, it went a long way! Dade County was in the house the past 3 years and rep to the fullest no matter what! 

New Year, New Car....


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 07:20 PM~8981237
> *Thanx, but certified is now retired, i cant bring myself to do the transformer thing to it, im happy either way, it went a long way! Dade County was in the house the past 3 years and rep to the fullest no matter what!
> 
> New Year, New Car....
> *


 :thumbsup: YOU SAID NEW YEAR NEW CAR NEW BITCHES :0 :cheesy: LETS GET IT


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Oct 8 2007, 11:58 PM~8956527
> *Hey freddy, you know i know you from way back in the day.. and if you wanna talk about dick pulling.. let me know why you had to get a brand new set of teeth...from sucking large's dick....and that is something that everyone knows..
> 
> Oh and by the way you don't scare no one with that water gun.. cause if you pull it...you better shoot !
> ...




Good comedy! LMAO you just made my day killer! I guess the past does come back to haunt ya sometimes...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 9 2007, 12:58 AM~8957037
> *IM TELLING YOU, WE HAVE SOME WINNERS IN MIAMI
> *



:uh: Lmao


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Even the donks made it out to play in vegas........


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

One last thing, rumor has it, that there might not be a MIAMI 08 show, so yall might have to wait for tampa.....I'll know if it will happen soon, but its on the table for discussion....


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 11:40 PM~8982117
> *One last thing, rumor has it, that there might not be a MIAMI 08 show, so yall might have to wait for tampa.....I'll know if it will happen soon, but its on the table for discussion....
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:20 PM~8981237
> *Thanx, but certified is now retired, i cant bring myself to do the transformer thing to it, im happy either way, it went a long way! Dade County was in the house the past 3 years and rep to the fullest no matter what!
> 
> New Year, New Car....
> *


The greatest words ive heard! The car did major damage in the show circuit, it goes down in history as a all time great in my book, and last but not least it raised the bar for Lowriding, especially in Florida. 

Now I think its time to start bumper mashing it. J/K :biggrin: 

Congrats Large.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 11:31 PM~8982032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is the greatest trailer in existance! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:40 PM~8982117
> *One last thing, rumor has it, that there might not be a MIAMI 08 show, so yall might have to wait for tampa.....I'll know if it will happen soon, but its on the table for discussion....
> *


? :nosad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 11:40 PM~8982117
> *One last thing, rumor has it, that there might not be a MIAMI 08 show, so yall might have to wait for tampa.....I'll know if it will happen soon, but its on the table for discussion....
> *


I didnt show last year, so they got mad and figured they will cancel the venue to get back at me. :ugh:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

for sale. 1985 fleetwood brougham. clean clean clean. dash and seats with no cracks or rips. body is clean except for plastics around the lights. run beautiful.
$2500


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 12 2007, 06:35 AM~8983950
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DIMELO LOKO...WUT UP CUZ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:40 PM~8982117
> *One last thing, rumor has it, that there might not be a MIAMI 08 show, so yall might have to wait for tampa.....I'll know if it will happen soon, but its on the table for discussion....
> *


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 12 2007, 05:59 AM~8983999
> *DIMELO LOKO...WUT UP CUZ...
> *


aqui dawg.. chillin @ work... where the vick @?


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:48 PM~8982612
> *The greatest words ive heard! The car did major damage in the show circuit, it goes down in history as a all time great in my book, and last but not least it raised the bar for Lowriding, especially in Florida.
> 
> Now I think its time to start bumper mashing it. J/K  :biggrin:
> ...


X4


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 08:20 PM~8981237
> *Thanx, but certified is now retired, i cant bring myself to do the transformer thing to it, im happy either way, it went a long way! Dade County was in the house the past 3 years and rep to the fullest no matter what!
> 
> New Year, New Car....
> *


Sucks to know that Certified is now retired, I guess you have your reasons. No doubt you went a long way with the car and definetely put Florida on the map!!! Congrats on all your accomplishments with Certified and cant wait to see what new ride you will be busting out with


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 12 2007, 07:33 AM~8984086
> *aqui dawg.. chillin @ work... where the vick @?
> *




:biggrin: XCHILLIN DAWG JUST CHILLIN LOL U KNOW WUTS UP N WUT TIME IT IS...


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 12 2007, 06:53 AM~8984142
> *:biggrin: XCHILLIN DAWG JUST CHILLIN LOL U KNOW WUTS UP N WUT TIME IT IS...
> *


BUENO HOW LONG TIL IT MAKES AN ENTERANCE?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:40 PM~8982117
> *One last thing, rumor has it, that there might not be a MIAMI 08 show, so yall might have to wait for tampa.....I'll know if it will happen soon, but its on the table for discussion....
> *



FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD BY "JOE RAY" HIMSELF AT THE HOUSTON SHOW, DONT BELIEVE THE RUMORS. HE HEARD THAT RUNOR ALSO. MIAMI IS ONE OF THE SHOWS THEY LIKE AND WILL NOT STOP COMING. HE EVEN TOLD ME HE HEARD RUMORS OF "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW" BEING CANCELLED. THATS SOME SHIT. . LRM TOLD ME THE DAY HASNT BEEN SET YET BUT IT WILL BE IN FEB.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 08:40 PM~8982117
> *One last thing, rumor has it, that there might not be a MIAMI 08 show, so yall might have to wait for tampa.....I'll know if it will happen soon, but its on the table for discussion....
> *


i hope thats just a rumor...people have been saying that for the past 5 years. dont see y they would cancel. they always get a good turnout(cars & spectators) where would they go in february??just about everywhre else has shitty ass weather in jan and february.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

BACK FROM VEGAS SHIT WAS CRAZY
















































































































AZY BAD ASS CARS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 12 2007, 07:55 AM~8984151
> *BUENO HOW LONG TIL IT MAKES AN ENTERANCE?
> *



WELL ***** RIGHT NOW IT'S ON DELAY...BUT IT'S STRIPPED DOWN ALREADY... LOOKS DE PINGA LOL BUT W/E I KNOW WHEN IT COMES OUT DAT BITCH IS GONNA B SERIOUS...I ALREADY PICKED OUT DA WHEELS BUT W/E DAWG I'LL LET U KNOW WUTS UP WHEN IS IN PAITIN MODE...  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 08:20 PM~8981237
> *Thanx, but certified is now retired, i cant bring myself to do the transformer thing to it, im happy either way, it went a long way! Dade County was in the house the past 3 years and rep to the fullest no matter what!
> 
> New Year, New Car....
> *


thank god your not choping it up myself i think you got robbed big time you should of been 1st and the lifestyle 63 2nd so are you going to make her a driver now?


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN INVADED.....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: That shit just made me hungry.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 12:49 PM~8985668
> *THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN INVADED.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 12 2007, 05:31 PM~8987508
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: u must be throwing up from the goodness , cuz that looks good :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

HID's for sale, only been on car for 1 week, OEM nissan (no jacked shit) came str8 out the dealer box

$100


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 12 2007, 05:29 PM~8987890
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  u must be throwing up from the goodness , cuz that looks good  :biggrin:
> *


 why am i not surprised that u would say something like that ?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 09:41 PM~8981478
> *Good comedy! LMAO you just made my day killer! I guess the past does come back to haunt ya sometimes...
> *



ASLONG AS YOU AND I KNOW THE TRUTH....

THATS ALL THAT MATTERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

WUTS GOOD FREDDY....MIAMI...ITS YA BOY FROM ST LUCIE...A FREDDY DID U SEE MY LAC I POSTED?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

sum pix from da hangout lastnite


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 12 2007, 06:02 PM~8988742
> *sum pix from da hangout lastnite
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS CANT WAIT TO HIT THE STREETS MY SELF


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

x2


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THIS BITCH IN PERSON IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 12 2007, 06:59 PM~8989069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the daddy :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 12 2007, 07:00 PM~8989076
> *the daddy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

JUST LOVED THE VIEW


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

TIGHT WORK


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

CLEAN


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

EVERYTHING GET TAKEN TO THE NEXT LEVEL OUT IN VEGAS THIS SHIT FREAKED ME OUT


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THATS ALL I GOT MIAMI 4 NOW.BE ON THE LOOK OUT 4 MY 3OOC COMING OUT NEXT WEEK WITH ITS NEW LOOK KAMELION


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Oct 12 2007, 12:22 PM~8985008
> *thank god your not choping it up myself i think you got robbed big time you should of been 1st and the lifestyle 63 2nd so are you going to make her a driver now?
> *


She already was setup to be a driver...... :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LARGE YOU THINK WE WILL LOOK GOOD IN ONE OF THIS. :cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 12 2007, 08:47 PM~8989399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE QUESTION SHOULD BE, DO U THINK THAT IS LOWRIDER OF THE YR STATUS, AFTER ALL ITS NOT A CAR, ISNT THAT WHAT THEY LOOK FOR? :0 
STROLLER LOOKS GOOD


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 07:50 PM~8989413
> *THE QUESTION SHOULD BE, DO U THINK THAT IS LOWRIDER OF THE YR STATUS, AFTER ALL ITS NOT A CAR, ISNT THAT WHAT THEY LOOK FOR? :0
> STROLLER LOOKS GOOD
> *


shit you aint lieing


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 12 2007, 10:47 PM~8989399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know might be a little tight, for us fatboys! :biggrin: 

But, we might look good in this......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, *hoppin91lac-LESS*, 96' lincoln

:cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*

bearrrr wut they do!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2007, 07:20 PM~8981237
> *Thanx, but certified is now retired, i cant bring myself to do the transformer thing to it, im happy either way, it went a long way! Dade County was in the house the past 3 years and rep to the fullest no matter what!
> 
> New Year, New Car....
> *


YOU HELD IT DOWN LARGE SOME PEOPLE CAN ONLY DREAM OF OWNING OR MAKING IT TO THE LEVELS YOU MADE IT TO INCLUDING MYSELF, AND REPPIN MIA 305 WHILE YOU WERE DOING IT HATS OFF TO YA :yes: :thumbsup: C.G. DESERVES ALL ITS CREDIT AND ME PERSONLALLY REGARDLESS OF WHATEVER IS SAID I FEEL YOU GOT ROBBED, AND IM GLAD NO TRANSFORMER THING FOR YOU.YOUR IMPALA IS IMMACULANT AND IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF YOU HELD IT DOWN PIMP!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 13 2007, 09:13 AM~8991442
> *YOU HELD IT DOWN LARGE SOME PEOPLE CAN ONLY DREAM OF OWNING OR MAKING  IT TO THE LEVELS YOU MADE IT TO INCLUDING MYSELF, AND REPPIN MIA 305 WHILE YOU WERE DOING IT HATS OFF TO YA  :yes:  :thumbsup: C.G. DESERVES ALL ITS CREDIT AND ME PERSONLALLY REGARDLESS OF WHATEVER IS SAID I FEEL YOU GOT ROBBED, AND IM GLAD NO TRANSFORMER THING FOR YOU.YOUR IMPALA IS IMMACULANT AND IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF YOU  HELD IT DOWN PIMP!
> *


Thanx, :thumbsup: I guess nothing left to say but DADE COUNTY STAND UP and lets ride....

:thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

WHOSE GOING 2 THAT PICNIC NEXT SUNDAY AT KEY BISCAYNE?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 12 2007, 11:42 PM~8990631
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

WHOSE GOIN 2 REDS 2NITE?


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 12 2007, 10:25 PM~8989276
> *THATS ALL I GOT MIAMI 4 NOW.BE ON THE LOOK OUT 4 MY 3OOC COMING OUT NEXT WEEK WITH ITS NEW LOOK KAMELION
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 10:24 AM~8991636
> *WHOSE GOIN 2 REDS 2NITE?
> *


What going down at Reds?


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 13 2007, 01:29 AM~8990234
> *I dont know might be a little tight, for us fatboys!  :biggrin:
> 
> But, we might look good in this......
> ...


 :0 nice 58 vert :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 12 2007, 10:29 PM~8990234
> *I dont know might be a little tight, for us fatboys!  :biggrin:
> 
> But, we might look good in this......
> ...


i like that name "Still Certified"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice acquistion Large! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Im sellling 13 center gold standards never USED!!! If anyone interested PM ME


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 09:21 AM~8992083
> *Nice acquistion Large! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


my dream car :tears: :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 07:55 AM~8991758
> *What going down at Reds?
> *


yeah BEAR what's going down at reds ????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 13 2007, 06:58 AM~8991546
> *Thanx,  :thumbsup: I guess nothing left to say but DADE COUNTY STAND UP and lets ride....
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 13 2007, 01:26 PM~8992345
> *my dream car  :tears:  :tears:
> *


It's never too late to get into one, my good friend Dean will let her go at the right price. :biggrin: Triple black, tri-power, #'s matching. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 11:41 PM~8990277
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, hoppin91lac-LESS, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


i might buy it back


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Oct 13 2007, 02:55 PM~8992677
> *i might buy it back
> *


Serious? Blah, its time to get into a 61. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 12:56 PM~8992681
> *Serious? Blah, its time to get into a 61.  :biggrin:
> *


been trying for years now you need to get your old one back and give me it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Oct 13 2007, 02:56 PM~8992684
> *been trying for years now you need to get your old one back and give me it
> *


It sold. I believe it went Kentucky. You didnt want that 61, bent up frame, the rear end got smacked somehow while in storage. The only good thing on that car was the california front bumper.


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 12:58 PM~8992694
> *It sold. I believe it went Kentucky. You didnt want that 61, bent up frame, the rear end got smacked somehow while in storage. The only good thing on that car was the california front bumper.
> *


i thought the cops got that one from the guy you sold it to well you should still get it back and give me the red one


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Oct 13 2007, 03:00 PM~8992703
> *i thought the cops got that one from the guy you sold it to well you should still get it back and give me the red one
> *


The feds confiscated it, they locked Lloyd up, it was auctioned locally, where my friend Dave won it, and he then sold it to a customer of his at his body shop and the funniest part was the title was still in my name. Technically, the feds should of contacted me to come pick up my car. HAHA. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 01:08 PM~8992746
> *The feds confiscated it, they locked Lloyd up, it was auctioned locally, where my friend Dave won it, and he then sold it to a customer of his at his body shop and the funniest part was the title was still in my name. Technically, the feds should of contacted me to come pick up my car. HAHA.  :biggrin:
> *


lol call me man these 8 post in the past few days are way to much for me only have like 15 post in the last year and call the feds see if u can get it back


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 07:55 AM~8991758
> *What going down at Reds?
> *


ISNT THERE A HANGOUT AT REDS 2NITE?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Oct 13 2007, 03:10 PM~8992762
> *lol call me man these 8 post in the past few days are way to much for me only have like 15 post in the last year and call the feds see if u can get it back
> *


Haha. Cool.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 03:12 PM~8992773
> *ISNT THERE A HANGOUT AT REDS 2NITE?
> *


:dunno:

Might want to ask Freddie if anything is going down there tonight?


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 01:12 PM~8992773
> *ISNT THERE A HANGOUT AT REDS 2NITE?
> *


maybe who knows the every 3rd Saturday thing is to much for me to keep track of


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

goto youtube and type in scrapper bike to funny


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

[/B]FUCK TODAY IS DA 2ND WEEK , I THOUGHT IT WAS DA 3RD WEEK!!!!!!

2DAY THERE AINT NO REDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 03:20 PM~8992815
> _*REDSOWNED! *_


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 02:20 PM~8992815
> FUCK TODAY IS DA 2ND WEEK , I THOUGHT IT WAS DA 3RD WEEK!!!!!!
> 
> 2DAY THERE AINT NO REDS!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]



u see i told you .!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Could you imagine you gone up there to kick it and your just chilling by yourself for like an hour and a half, Talkin' bout, "Man people gonna be rolling up any minute".

haha


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 12:20 PM~8992815
> FUCK TODAY IS DA 2ND WEEK , I THOUGHT IT WAS DA 3RD WEEK!!!!!!
> 
> 2DAY THERE AINT NO REDS!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]



DA LAST DAY OF LAST MONTH WAS A SATURDAY & I THOUGHT DA 1ST DAY OF THE MONTH WAS A SATURDAY

:tears: :tears: IMMA FAILIUR


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

MY BAD FREDDY & BOWTIE IF PPL GO , I THOUGHT IT WAS 2NITE :tears: :tears:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 01:26 PM~8992843
> *DA LAST DAY OF LAST MONTH WAS A SATURDAY & I THOUGHT DA 1ST DAY OF THE MONTH WAS A SATURDAY
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  IMMA FAILIUR
> *


atleast you can admit it but i think it should be every other weekend much easier to keep track of i wouldnt go anyway far drive to go and im low riderless at the moment


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Oct 13 2007, 03:28 PM~8992856
> *atleast you can admit it but i think it should be every other weekend much easier to keep track of i wouldnt go anyway far drive to go and im low riderless at the moment
> *


SCRAPER BIKE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 02:26 PM~8992843
> *DA LAST DAY OF LAST MONTH WAS A SATURDAY & I THOUGHT DA 1ST DAY OF THE MONTH WAS A SATURDAY
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  IMMA FAILIUR
> *


 your right your a faliure


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Oct 13 2007, 12:28 PM~8992856
> *atleast you can admit it but i think it should be every other weekend much easier to keep track of i wouldnt go anyway far drive to go and im low riderless at the moment
> *



YEA IM SCARED THAT IF PPL THAT FAR AZ FUCK SEE MY 1ST POST THINK THEIRS A REDS HANGOUT GOIN DOWN & THEY DRIVE ALL DA WAY FOR NOTHING


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 03:31 PM~8992871
> *YEA IM SCARED THAT IF PPL THAT FAR AZ FUCK SEE MY 1ST POST THINK THEIRS A REDS HANGOUT GOIN DOWN & THEY DRIVE ALL DA WAY FOR NOTHING
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 01:31 PM~8992871
> *YEA IM SCARED THAT IF PPL THAT FAR AZ FUCK SEE MY 1ST POST THINK THEIRS A REDS HANGOUT GOIN DOWN & THEY DRIVE ALL DA WAY FOR NOTHING
> *


well i dont think many of the broward people would make the drive theres alot of cars up here but noone ever wants to take a ride i think me and ross and sometimes karim (black box chevy and 64 vert) are the only ones willing to come down


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 01:30 PM~8992866
> *SCRAPER BIKE
> *


you see that shit its funny as hell i want to go hang out with them dudes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Oct 13 2007, 03:36 PM~8992902
> *you see that shit its funny as hell i want to go hang out with them dudes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 01:41 PM~8992928
> *:uh:
> *


you no you want to also


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

bear make sure u post it on every page that there isnt gonna be a reds hangout today ..


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 12 2007, 10:29 PM~8990234
> *I dont know might be a little tight, for us fatboys!  :biggrin:
> 
> But, we might look good in this......
> ...


 :0 THERES PLENTY OF SPACE IN THAT ONE WE CAN EVEN FIT IN SOME BITCHES


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 13 2007, 04:23 PM~8993733
> *:0 THERES PLENTY OF SPACE IN THAT ONE WE CAN EVEN FIT IN SOME BITCHES
> *


going to be cruizin tha mia in the drop 58 real soon gransdale :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 13 2007, 05:49 PM~8994112
> *going to be cruizin  tha mia in the drop 58 real soon  gransdale  :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WET LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THATS IT 4 NOW ILL POST WHEN ITS ALL FINISH


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

CANT WAIT 4 MIAMI I DRIVE MY 64SS WHO WANTS TO RIDE THE 300C


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 13 2007, 09:21 PM~8994289
> *CANT WAIT 4 MIAMI I DRIVE MY 64SS WHO WANTS TO RIDE THE 300C
> *


 :0 me....me... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 13 2007, 09:15 PM~8994251
> *WET LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA
> 
> 
> ...


that bich came out fukin sweet D :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Looking for some 17" or 18" Billet Specialties or Cragars......


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Oct 13 2007, 06:34 PM~8994350
> *that bich came out fukin sweet D :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

300 looking David...Tight Work Dawg


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 13 2007, 09:10 PM~8995204
> *300 looking David...Tight Work Dawg
> *


  THANKS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THIS BITCH WAS HARD AS FUCK


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

PINKY SITTING LIKE A TRU LOWLOW


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 13 2007, 10:02 PM~8995426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some nice pics... looks clean as fuck


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *RoLLiN SS*, GuCcIcRoWnViC

wutz up cuz??? WUT HAPPENED LAST NITE FOOL...UR ASS IS PLAYIN DA GHOST GAME HUH... DE PINGA


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:* RoLLiN SS*, GuCcIcRoWnViC, *DOUBLE-O*


 WUT UP DAWG...OSCAR WHEN U FINNA PASS BY DA SHOP FOOL??? I'M OFF 2MORROW SO IMMA B THERE 2MORROW ALL DAY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 14 2007, 09:55 AM~8997094
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RoLLiN SS, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O
> WUT UP DAWG...OSCAR  WHEN U FINNA PASS BY DA SHOP FOOL??? I'M OFF 2MORROW SO IMMA B THERE 2MORROW ALL DAY
> *


tomorrow it is fool


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LOOK AT WHAT LOWLYFE DONE FOUND MIAMI IS ON


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

ME AND LARGE CRUISING IN THE TURNPIKE.WE WONT NEVER NEED A TRAILOR 4 THIS ONE.IT PROOVED IT WAS A RIDER TODAY


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I TOLD YOU WE BOTH FITTED LARGE :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR OUR LINE UP


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

YES THE REAL DEAL


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

damn large a 58 rag :0 now a le cab :biggrin: its on in 08


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 14 2007, 12:02 AM~8995426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC DAVID


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 14 2007, 02:18 PM~8997931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice find and it looks real solid :thumbsup:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 14 2007, 12:50 PM~8997819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you found that one in kendall? i had seen some cuban guy riding in one just like that one if its the same one...i asked where he got it an had told me that some guy had it and his wife did like driving a vert so they traded str8 up for a coupe de ville if he only knew what he had....


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 14 2007, 02:50 PM~8997819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..NICE..WHAT YEAR IS IT?


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 14 2007, 01:50 PM~8997819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...............................................................BEFORE










..........................AFTER


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

WHOSE GOING 2 THAT ECR PICNIC NEXT SUNDAY? WHERES IT AT AGAIN?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8998728
> *WHOSE GOING 2 THAT ECR PICNIC NEXT SUNDAY? WHERES IT AT AGAIN?
> *


 :biggrin: right past the rickenbacher (sp) causeway


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 2 2007, 03:35 PM~8917452
> *EASTCOASTRYDERS/ KOS Picnic October 21st
> 
> Bayside Hut
> ...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 14 2007, 01:49 PM~8998081
> *NICE PIC DAVID
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

blvd. aces doing some crazy things baby one time to the doc from hialeah


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8999943
> *blvd. aces doing some crazy things baby  one time to the doc from hialeah
> 
> 
> ...


damn my boy danny doing it big those patterns are looking hard cuz props :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

one more


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 14 2007, 01:00 PM~8997851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 14 2007, 09:13 PM~9000091
> *damn my boy danny doing it big those patterns are looking hard cuz props :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 ....hope to see it soon


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, Florida City, *93brougham* :wave: 

wut they do lil *****


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WUZ UP *****..... :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Oct 15 2007, 12:20 AM~9001945
> *WUZ UP *****..... :biggrin:
> *


 lol u learned good ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 14 2007, 11:23 PM~9001355
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, Florida City, 93brougham :wave:
> 
> ...


chillin big ***** :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 15 2007, 12:21 AM~9001952
> *chillin big *****  :cheesy:
> *



you the biggest lil ***** i know dawg


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 14 2007, 03:59 PM~8997848
> *I TOLD YOU WE BOTH  FITTED LARGE :biggrin:
> *


We almost didn't. lmao :biggrin: 

Shit i looked like burnt california rasin!

I gotta start training for the hardbody contest! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 12:21 PM~8992083
> *Nice acquistion Large! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 15 2007, 12:47 AM~9002176
> *We almost didn't. lmao  :biggrin:
> 
> Shit i looked like burnt california rasin!
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 14 2007, 04:38 PM~8998014
> *damn large a 58 rag  :0  now a le cab  :biggrin: its on in 08
> *



Look whos talking!, Somethings are better in pairs!  

Thanx for all the hospitality my friend! :thumbsup: 

Next year the espresso machine is ours! lmao


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 

hno: Dont you guys knock before you come in!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Oct 14 2007, 05:23 PM~8998251
> *you found that one in kendall? i had seen some cuban guy riding in one just like that one if its the same one...i asked where he got it an had told me that some guy had it and his wife did like driving a vert so they traded str8 up for a coupe de ville if he only knew what he had....
> *


Naw, man this car was my sisters, best friends, second cousin, whos, mothers, fathers, sisters, uncle, who has family to this girls babys daddy, brothers, aunts, grandmother, who use to sleep with with this dude who was related to a caddy collectors brother, who just happen to be a cousin, to the sisters, brothers, mothers, step son, who just happend to live down the street, around the corner, over the bridge, through the woods, and over the hill, which just happens to be next door to my house...... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 14 2007, 10:58 PM~9002254
> *Look whos talking!, Somethings are better in pairs!
> 
> Thanx for all the hospitality my friend!  :thumbsup:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 14 2007, 06:56 PM~8999943
> *blvd. aces doing some crazy things baby  one time to the doc from hialeah
> 
> 
> ...


lol not doc but im learning! didnt come out bad for my first car.. looks better in person than in the pics..
thanx ni99a!i know that this is one car that will rep 4 ya'll EVERYWHERE.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Oct 14 2007, 10:20 PM~9001945
> *WUZ UP *****..... :biggrin:
> *


damn ni99a ur on.. i gotta finish the kit and ur ridin this whole week..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 14 2007, 12:50 PM~8997819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FIND CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

wut they do miami  whats going down with the new hangout on bird when is it going to be :cheesy:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 15 2007, 10:10 AM~9004598
> *wut they do miami   whats going down with the new hangout on bird when is it going to be :cheesy:
> *


X305


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 15 2007, 01:10 PM~9004598
> *wut they do miami   whats going down with the new hangout on bird when is it going to be :cheesy:
> *


I'm back home so let me know and i'll get the ball rolling!


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

63 FOR SALE ALMOST RUST FREE CAR 4,000.00 NEEDS A NEW HOOD


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 15 2007, 12:46 PM~9004915
> *I'm back home so let me know and i'll get the ball rolling!
> *


 its whenever ure ready , we jus waitin on you


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2007, 06:43 AM~9003227
> *lol not doc but im learning! didnt come out bad for my first car.. looks better in person than in the pics..
> thanx ni99a!i know that this is one car that will rep 4 ya'll EVERYWHERE.
> *


NICE JOB J


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I know Tampa peeps frequent this topic, where is there a shooting range and a good gun store near Riverview/Brandon


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 15 2007, 12:40 PM~9005941
> *NICE JOB J
> *


thanx dawg


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

YO PINK HOW MUCH FOR THA M.C.? PM ME IF U WANT


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale 3 hi low pumps $200 or trade


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2007, 04:43 AM~9003227
> *lol not doc but im learning! didnt come out bad for my first car.. looks better in person than in the pics..
> thanx ni99a!i know that this is one car that will rep 4 ya'll EVERYWHERE.
> *


gettin exclusive!!!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 15 2007, 06:22 PM~9007537
> *gettin exclusive!!!!!!
> *


what it do purp


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 14 2007, 10:47 PM~9002176
> *We almost didn't. lmao  :biggrin:
> 
> Shit i looked like burnt california rasin!
> ...


DONT TRAIN TO HARD WE ALMOST THERE :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 14 2007, 11:20 PM~9002389
> *Naw, man this car was my sisters, best friends, second cousin, whos, mothers, fathers, sisters, uncle, who has family to this girls babys daddy, brothers, aunts, grandmother, who use to sleep with with this dude who was related to a caddy collectors brother, who just happen to be a cousin, to the sisters, brothers, mothers, step son, who just happend to live down the street, around the corner, over the bridge, through the woods, and over the hill, which just happens to be next door to my house...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 15 2007, 04:33 PM~9007637
> *what it do purp
> *


wuzz up fool..havent spoken to u in a minute


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

MIAMI WUT IT DO


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 15 2007, 07:13 PM~9008024
> *wuzz up fool..havent spoken to u in a minute
> *


yeah bro its been awhile...seen you already throwin some little murals and shit...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 15 2007, 02:22 PM~9006679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: best ive seen in a while


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 15 2007, 05:28 PM~9008136
> *yeah bro its been awhile...seen you already throwin some little murals and shit...
> *


yeah gotta start somewhere


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, HEAVErollerz90,* SILVERLAC305* :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this ***** is fuck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 15 2007, 11:50 PM~9010696
> * this ***** is fuck :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats up *****


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9009581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2007, 12:50 AM~9010696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm, so thats where i left my truck last night! :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2007, 01:07 AM~9010815
> *:0
> *


the grille :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:13 PM~9011328
> *the grille :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that grille is ugly as hell


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 13 2007, 10:02 PM~8995426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woooooowwwwwww  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT SHIT IZ FUNNY


> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 15 2007, 09:58 PM~9009581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: best ive seen in a while
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 10:07 PM~9010815
> *:0
> *


oh shit. skimp clowning :biggrin: thats not a certified convertible vert though


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

sup yallllllll....hangout tomorrow nite?

Both on ebay


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Raw as fleetwood`s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

did ya'll see the type of guns the feds found in T.I.'S house :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 13 2007, 07:24 AM~8991636
> *WHOSE GOIN 2 REDS THIS SATURDAY
> *


alright BEAR now you can ask them


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI+Oct 16 2007, 10:55 PM~9018144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 maybe hes a collector :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2007, 01:23 AM~9020111
> *did ya'll see the type of guns the feds found in T.I.'S house  :0
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Those rims look like giant can openers... you can't be serious.  




> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 10:07 PM~9010815
> *:0
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 17 2007, 02:44 AM~9020166
> *damn ross, u should keep pink pimpin  :biggrin:. got somethin else in mind or just need the $?
> :0 maybe hes a collector  :biggrin:
> *


a little of both....plannin on moving to GA and i just lost my job.. I really dont wanna sell the pink car, that shit was really well put together and runs/drives like a dream.

ask double-o.... we cruised all the way to the hangout on 95 wit the speedo buried and she was jus rollin... system sound clean as fuck, brand new headliner..... The crazy thing is, it only does front and back and i actually enjoy driving it more than the Mark VI... cuz in the mark VI i was always wilin' out, 3 wheelin everywhere, gas hoppin that mofo every chance i had, gettin tickets left n right, breakin shit weekly.

But don't worry, whenever i get a new job and get my shit right, i'll be building something, i'll have a garage in GA ;-) I'll jus have to find out if there's any kinda scene up there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Oct 17 2007, 04:13 AM~9020424
> *Those rims look like giant can openers... you can't be serious.
> *



1 thing to always remember about my posts is the :0 face is a sign of utter sarcasm


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Fuckin Pinecrest ******!!!!....out of all fuckin places in the rich hood....i get invited to go play ball in a bad ass crib with a full court glass backboard court and the cocolos break in to my boys RL take my wallet & his wallet...and the car next to us and they take a laptop.... :angry: 



:machinegun: :machinegun:  


I need TI's arsenal to hunt them down...If it would have been my impy i would have gone down to the hood and gone on a damn shooting spree


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Just a lil update about my fight against BSL laws against pitbulls in miami dade county.

*OCT 2* meeting: basically fell on deaf ears....commishioners were not paying attention and didnt even care to ask any questions. which led to these 2 news stories from local newspapers and news stations
channel 4 report
Miami New Times article

*OCT 11* was round 2...although this meeting had to do with more than just pitbulls the topic was brought up and this time they listened and spoke. I guess they felt pressure cause of media coverage and mass emails about the way they handled the first meeting. This meeting was also a public hearing so every-1 hada chance to speak. Commisioners agrees to defer this to *NOV 15* and will consider revising the law.

Now the big showdown and our last chance...*NOV 15*. This meeting will include commissioners, plus the public...both for and against overturning the law. This is going to need alot of support from all over. I urge any-1 from FLorida to help in this...especially rescuers and breeders.

DONT just think that this is a PITBULL case..This is about B.S.L. laws....Lawmakers are in the woorks as we speak about banning a few other large breed dogs alos. If u want that email let me know and i will send it to u.SO it's only a matter of time b-4 your dog is on the chopping block!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2007, 03:23 AM~9020111
> *did ya'll see the type of guns the feds found in T.I.'S house  :0
> 
> 
> *


*T.I. WHATS HATININ'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M FINNA CHUNK DA DEUCE FOR YA BOI!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*I'M HUNGRAE FOE PUPPAE!*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats a big bitch...or guy?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 17 2007, 10:33 AM~9020921
> *Thats a big bitch...or guy?
> *


* SHE'S APART OF 3DIXDYKEMAFIA*


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Correction on what i posted earlier...it's NOV 15 @ 2:00 pm


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

STILL GOT 24s FLOATER FOR SALE 3 STACKS


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2007, 12:23 AM~9020111
> *did ya'll see the type of guns the feds found in T.I.'S house  :0
> 
> 
> *


ATLANTA (AP) -- Rapper T.I. was arrested Saturday after federal officials said he paid his bodyguard to purchase machine guns and silencers for him and arranged to pick up the weapons just hours before he was to take the stage at the BET Hip-Hop Awards being taped blocks away.

The arrest Saturday afternoon was the result of an investigation that began earlier this month when a federal firearms licensee contacted the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms and Explosives about a man inquiring about purchasing a machine gun without registering the weapon as required by law.

After attempting to purchase several machine guns from an undercover ATF agent, the unnamed individual began cooperating with the government and said that he was buying the machine guns and silencers for Clifford Harris, T.I.'s given name. According to the bodyguard, he had purchased approximately nine firearms for T.I. and the rapper had given him cash to buy guns on four different occasions.

Harris allegedly brokered the deals through the bodyguard because he is a convicted felon. It is a violation of federal law for a convicted felon to have another person purchase or acquire firearms on their behalf.

As the BET Hip-Hop Awards were being taped in Atlanta tonight, federal authorities were executing a search warrant at T.I.'s home. He was expected to perform at the show and was nominated in nine categories.

ATF Documents:

United States District Court
NORTHERN DISTRICT OF GEORGIA
UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
v. CRIMINAL COMPLAINT
CLIFFORD HARRIS
a/k/a "T.I."CASE NUMBER: 1:07-MJ-1197
(Name and Address of Defendant)
I, the undersigned complainant being duly sworn state the following is true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief. On or about October 13, 2007 in Fulton County, in the Northern District of Georgia defendant did,
knowingly possess firearms, to-wit: machine guns and silencers, not registered to him in the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record; and did knowingly possess in and affecting interstate commerce firearms after having been convicted of a felony, that is, a crime punishable by a term exceeding one year,
in violation of Title 26, United States Code, Section 5861(d), and Title 18, United States Code, Section 922(g).
I further state that I am a Special Agent and that this complaint is based on the following facts:
Please See Attached Affidavit
Continued on the attached sheet and made a part hereof. (X) Yes ( ) No

Signature of Complainant
(agent's name removed)
Based upon this complaint, this Court finds that there is probable cause to believe that an offense has been committed and that the defendant has committed it. Sworn to before me, and subscribed in my presence
October 13, 2007 at Atlanta, Georgia
Date City and State
Linda T. Walker
United States Magistrate Judge
Name and Title of Judicial Officer Signature of Judicial Officer
AUSA Francey Hakes

AFFIDAVIT
I, (agent's name omitted), being duly sworn depose and state the following:
Your affiant is currently employed as a Special Agent with the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) assigned to the Atlanta Field Division, Atlanta Group I, and has been so employed since 2005. Your affiant has received training from ATF in the registration, possession, and identification of machineguns and silencers. Your affiant has conducted and participated in numerous investigations involving Federal firearms violations to include violations of Title 18 and Title 26 of the United States Code. Your affiant's duties and responsibilities involve investigations of violations of Federal criminal laws and your affiant knows that it is a violation of Title 26, United States Code, Section 5861(d), for any person to receive or possess a firearm that is not registered to him in the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record. Your affiant also knows that it is a violation of Title 18, United States Code, Section 922(g) for a person previously convicted of a felony to be in possession of a firearm.
This affidavit is being filed based on the personal knowledge and observations of the affiant and other law enforcement personnel, and interviews with witnesses, and reviews of government and business records, including records, reports, and information from the ATF.
This affidavit is intended to support probable cause but it is not intended to convey all the facts of the investigation.
On October 2, 2007, an employee of a Federal Firearms Licensee (FFL) contacted ATF with information regarding an individual who had been inquiring about purchasing a machine gun without registering the weapon as required by law. This individual, who is now a cooperating individual (hereinafter "CW"), was identified by the FFL by name and other identifying information. ATF Agents provided an undercover cellular phone number for the FFL to give to the CW, and told the FFL to tell the CW the number would contact a person with machine guns for sale. The aforementioned cellular telephone number returned to an ATF agent, acting in an undercover capacity (U/C Agent), posing as a "machine gun" seller/dealer. Within hours of receiving the cellular number, the CW telephoned the U/C and had a discussion about the firearms he (U/C) had available for sale. During the conversation, the CW asked if the firearms were "fully" automatic. The CW told the U/C that he was interested in purchasing the machine guns.
On October 10, 2007, the U/C contacted the CW and asked him if he was still interested in meeting to purchase the machine guns. the CW stated that he was and agreed to meet at a K-Mart Shopping Plaza located at 5997 Buford Highway, Doraville, Georgia. At approximately, 4:40 p.m., the CW arrived and met with the U/C to observe the firearms, which were actual machine guns. The CW had a further discussion about the firearms firing "fully" automatic. The CW agreed to exchange $2200 and a Bushmaster, Model C-15, .223 caliber pistol, s/n D10867 for the following firearms: an Ingram, Model M-10, 9mm caliber machine gun, s/n 2-3005561, an SWD Inc., 9mm silencer, s/n N767, a Military Armament Corp., 9mm silencer, s/n 2-2001231, a SWD Inc., Model M-11, 9mm caliber machine gun, s/n 86-0008212 and a H&K, Model SP89, 9mm caliber machine gun, s/n 21-17411.
During the meeting between the U/C and the CW, the CW questioned the U/C if he (the CW) would get into trouble if law enforcement caught him in possession of the machine guns. The U/C told the CW that the firearms were not legal to possess without the proper paperwork because they had to be registered. The U/C further told the CW there would be a problem if he were caught with them. The U/C told the CW that the aforementioned firearms did not have the required legal paperwork. The CW indicated that he understood and stated that he wanted to purchase the firearms anyway. The exchange of money and guns then took place. The firearms were not registered to the CW in the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record, nor had the CW applied for the proper paperwork.
Following the transfer of the machine guns from the U/C to the CW, the CW was arrested. After his arrest, the CW agreed to speak with agents.
During this and subsequent interviews with the CW, the CW told agents the following:
The CW stated that he was purchasing the machine guns on 10/12/07 on behalf of another person. The CW stated that he knew it was illegal for him to possess machine guns without properly registering them. The CW said he was buying the machine guns and silencers for CLIFFORD HARRIS, a/k/a "T.I." for whom the CW had been working as a bodyguard since July of 2007. The CW admitted to straw purchasing approximately nine (9) firearms for HARRIS and approximately seventeen (17) additional firearms for individuals other than HARRIS. [Review of records of firearms purchases, ATF Forms 4473, has confirmed that the CW has purchased approximately 25 firearms over the last 18 months.] The CW said that HARRIS gave him cash to buy guns for HARRIS on four different occasions. HARRIS is prohibited from purchasing firearms for himself because he has been convicted of a felony offense, so he asked the CW to purchase the firearms for him (HARRIS). [It is a violation of federal law for a prohibited person, such as a convicted felon, to have another person purchase or acquire firearms for the prohibited person.] On 9/6/07, HARRIS gave the CW cash and asked the CW to buy a Calico 9mm caliber pistol. [The CW is not a convicted felon or otherwise prohibited from purchasing firearms.] The CW bought the pistol at The Gun Store, a federal firearms licensee (FFL), and gave the firearm to HARRIS at his home at 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia. The CW said that HARRIS resides at 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia. [Investigation of public records confirmed that 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia, is a residence associated with HARRIS.
This address is within the Northern District of Georgia.] On the same date, when the delivery of the Calico 9mm pistol occurred, HARRIS invited the CW into his bedroom at the house and showed the CW a safe in his (HARRIS's) bedroom. The CW observed the safe inside a walk-in closet in the bedroom. The safe was tall enough for a person to enter, and the CW witnessed HARRIS open the safe using a fingerprint- reading scanner type lock, and possibly a keypad as well. Inside the safe, the CW saw multiple short rifles. HARRIS showed the CW an assault-type rifle in a black bag inside the safe. HARRIS told the CW the weapon was a machine gun.
On 9/18/07, HARRIS gave the CW $1000 in cash and asked him to buy a Smith & Wesson .500 caliber revolver. An associate of HARRIS's known as "ALPHAOMEGA" followed the CW to The Gun Store. The CW purchased the revolver at The Gun Store and gave it to "ALPHAOMEGA" to give to HARRIS.
On or about 9/26/07, HARRIS called the CW and told him that he
(HARRIS) wanted the CW to acquire more firearms for him. HARRIS specifically asked the CW to purchase a Smith & Wesson .460 caliber revolver for him. HARRIS gave $7000 in cash to an associate known as "C-ROD" to give to the CW. The CW went to The Gun Store and purchased
7 firearms, (3 rifles and 4 handguns), including the Smith & Wesson .460 caliber revolver. The CW delivered all 7 firearms to HARRIS at HARRIS's house on Creekview Lane. After the CW brought the aforementioned 7 firearms to HARRIS's house, HARRIS directed the CW to bring the guns to HARRIS's bedroom. The CW gave HARRIS the firearms in HARRIS's bedroom. The CW observed HARRIS handle the firearms. [The purchases of firearms by the CW on 9/6/07, 9/18/07, and 9/26/07 were confirmed by ATF agents by reviewing ATF Forms 4473, obtained from The Gun Store.] The CW said that on 10/10/07, HARRIS arranged for the CW to pick up $12,000 in cash from HARRIS's bank - the SunTrust Bank on Northside Parkway in Atlanta. HARRIS instructed the CW to meet with a specific bank employee to get the cash. The CW went to the bank, met with the bank employee, and was given the cash by that bank employee. HARRIS told the CW to use the funds to purchase machine guns for HARRIS.
[Investigation has confirmed that there was a $12,000 cash withdrawal from HARRIS's account at SunTrust Bank on 10/10/07. And when the CW was arrested later on that same date, 10/10/07, he was in possession of several thousand dollars in cash.] On 10/11/07, after being arrested and agreeing to cooperate, the CW agreed to make a consensually monitored phone call to HARRIS. At approximately 9:00 pm, after the CW had called HARRIS and left a message for HARRIS to call the CW, HARRIS's primary bodyguard called the CW's cell phone to discuss when the CW was going to be needed to provide bodyguard services for HARRIS. During this conversation, HARRIS, using his bodyguard's phone, began to converse with the CW.
The CW told HARRIS that he, the CW, had "everything for you,"
referring to the machine guns and silencers he had purchased on HARRIS's behalf. HARRIS replied affirmatively.
On 10/12/07 the CW received a consensually monitored call from HARRIS.
The CW asked HARRIS when he wanted to take delivery of what the CW had in his possession. HARRIS requested immediate delivery. After the CW told HARRIS he was not available to deliver immediately, HARRIS told the CW he would take delivery Saturday, October 13, 2007. The CW told agents that he and HARRIS were referring to the firearms purchased by the CW for HARRIS on October 10, 2007.
Investigation has revealed that HARRIS is a convicted felon, and is prohibited from possessing firearms. On June 1, 1998, HARRIS was convicted of a Violation of the Georgia Controlled Substances Act in the Superior Court of Cobb County, and received a sentence of 7 years probation. HARRIS has additional arrests and at least one probation violation for unlawfully possessing firearms.
A check of the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record showed that there is no record of any machine gun or silencer registered to HARRIS.
On October 13, 2007, at approximately 10:08 am the CW left a message for HARRIS to call. Between approximately 12:30-1:00 pm, HARRIS called the CW and asked the CW to bring the items to a (recording) studio.
The CW suggested instead, as directed by ATF, that they meet at a shopping center parking lot on the corner of Piedmont Avenue and North Avenue in the city of Atlanta, in the Northern District of Georgia.
HARRIS told the CW they could meet in about an hour.
At approximately 2:22 pm on October 13, 2007, HARRIS arrived at the pre-arranged meeting location. The meeting was consensually recorded.
The CW entered the vehicle HARRIS was driving and displayed the silencers and machine guns to HARRIS. When the CW explained the function of one silencer, HARRIS said "no flash no bang." When the CW showed HARRIS one of the machine guns, HARRIS asked the CW what the "E" position on the selector switch signified. The CW explained that the "E" stood for semi-automatic function and that "you know what the "F" is for." HARRIS acknowledged that he did. "F" stands for fully automatic function. HARRIS inquired about ammunition for the firearm, and asked about the capacity of the magazine. HARRIS asked the CW for "change leftover" from the $12,000 he provided the CW to purchase the firearms. HARRIS was then arrested without incident.
A subsequent search located three firearms in the vehicle HARRIS was driving, including one loaded firearm tucked in between the driver's seat and the center console.
At approximately 2:40 pm on October 13, 2007, a federal search warrant was executed at HARRIS's house at 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia. In a walk-in closet in the bedroom identified as belonging to HARRIS, agents found a Colt model AR15 .223 caliber rifle, bearing serial number LE033297, a DPMS model AP4 .308 caliber rifle, bearing serial number 14056, and a Calico model L3 9mm caliber pistol, bearing serial number B004397. Agents have confirmed each of the preceding three firearms were the same as those purchased by the CW for HARRIS on September 6, 2007 and September 26, 2007. Agents also found a Colt
.44 magnum revolver, a CAI 7.62 x 39 caliber rifle, and a Bushmaster
5.56 caliber pistol in the same closet in the same bedroom. Some of the firearms were in the closet, and some were inside the closet inside the safe the CW previously described. Agents also found that five of the firearms were loaded.
Title 26, United States Code, Chapter 53 requires that machine guns and silencers be registered with the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record. Title 26, United States Code, Section 5845 defines the firearms to be registered according to this chapter, and included in section 5845(a)(6) a machine gun and section 5845(a)(7) any silencer. Title 26, United States Code, Section 5861(d), makes it unlawful for any person "to receive or possess a firearm which is not registered to him in the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record." Title 18, United States Code, Section 922(g) makes it unlawful for any person who has been convicted of a felony offense to possess, in or affecting commerce, firearms.
All of the firearms recovered were manufactured in whole or part outside the State of Georgia, and, therefore, moved in or affected interstate commerce.
Based on the foregoing facts your affiant respectfully submits that probable cause exists to believe that CLIFFORD HARRIS has committed the offense of possession of unregistered machine guns and silencers, in violation of Title 26, United States Code, Section 5861(d); and of possessing firearms in or affecting interstate commerce, after having been convicted of a felony, in violation of Title 18, United States Code, Section 922(g).
AO 93 (Rev. 5/85) Search Warrant
United States District Court
NORTHERN DISTRICT OF GEORGIA
In the Matter of the Search of
(Name, address or brief description of person or property to be search)
SEARCH WARRANT
429 Creekview Lane
College Park, Georgia 30349 CASE NUMBER: 1:07-MJ-1196
(UNDER SEAL)
TO: Special Agent , and any Authorized Officer of the United States
Affidavit(s) having been made before me by who has reason to believe that
on the property or premises known as

429 Creekview Lane
College Park, Georgia, 30349, as more particularly described in Attachment B
in the Northern District of Georgia there is now concealed a certain person or property, namely
evidence related to the illegal possession, acquisition and disposition of firearms, more particularly described in Attachment A
I am satisfied that the affidavit(s) and any recorded testimony establish probable cause to believe that the person or property so described is now concealed on the person or premises above-described and establish grounds for the issuance of this warrant.
YOU ARE HEREBY COMMANDED to search on or before DATE
(not to exceed 10 days) the person or place named above for the person or property specified, serving this warrant and making the search IN THE DAYTIME - 6:00 A.M. - 10:00 P.M. - and if the person or property be found there to seize same, leaving a copy of this warrant and receipt for the person or property taken, and prepare a written inventory of the person or property seized and promptly return this warrant to Linda T.Walker as required by law.
October 13, 2007 at Atlanta, Georgia, Georgia
Date and Time Issued City and State
Linda T.Walker
United States Magistrate Judge
Name and Title of Judicial Officer Signature of Judicial Officer
AUSA Francey Hakes


RETURN
Date Warrant Received Date and Time Warrant Executed Copy of Warrant and Receipt For Items Left With Inventory Made in the Presence of Inventory of Person or Property Taken Pursuant to the Warrant CERTIFICATION I swear that this inventory is a true and detailed account of the person or property taken by me on the warrant.
____________________________________
Subscribed, sworn to, and returned before me this date.
____________________________________ _________________________
U.S. Judge or Magistrate Date



AO 106 (Rev. 5/85) Affidavit for Search Warrant
United States District Court
NORTHERN DISTRICT OF GEORGIA
In the Matter of the Search of
(Name, address or brief description of person or property to be search) APPLICATION AND AFFIDAVIT
FOR SEARCH WARRANT
429 Creekview Lane
College Park, Georgia 30349CASE NUMBER: 1:07-MJ-1196
(UNDER SEAL)
I, , being duly sworn depose and say:
I am a Special Agent of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives and have reason to believe that
on the property or premises known as

429 Creekview Lane
College Park, Georgia, 30349, as more particularly described in Attachment B
in the Northern District of Georgia there is now concealed a certain person or property, namely, evidence related to the illegal possession, acquisition and disposition of firearms, more particularly described in Attachment A
which is property which constitutes evidence of the commission of a criminal offense, and property which has been used as the means of committing a criminal offense,
concerning a violation of Title 18 United States Code, Section(s) 922(g), and Title 26, United States Code, Section 5861(d). The facts to support a finding of Probable Cause are as follows:
SEE ATTACHED AFFIDAVIT
Continued on the attached sheet and made a part hereof. (X) Yes ( ) No

Signature of Affiant

Sworn to before me, and subscribed in my presence
October 13, 2007 at Atlanta, Georgia, Georgia
Date City and State
Linda T.Walker
United States Magistrate Judge
Name and Title of Judicial Officer Signature of Judicial Officer
AUSA Francey Hakes
AFFIDAVIT
I, , being duly sworn depose and state the following:
Your affiant is currently employed as a Special Agent with the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) assigned to the Atlanta Field Division, Atlanta Group I, and has been so employed since 2001. Your affiant has received training from ATF in the registration, possession, and identification of machineguns. Your affiant has conducted and participated in numerous investigations involving Federal firearms violations to include violations of Title
26 of the United States Code. Your affiant's duties and responsibilities involve investigations of violations of Federal criminal laws and your affiant knows that it is a violation of Title 26, United States Code, Section 5861(d), for any person to receive or possess a firearm that is not registered to him in the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record. Your affiant also knows that it is a violation of Title 18, United States Code, Section 922(g) for a person previously convicted of a felony to be in possession of a firearm, This affidavit is being filed based on the personal knowledge and observations of the affiant and other law enforcement personnel, and interviews with witnesses, and reviews of government and business records, including records, reports, and information from the ATF.
This affidavit is intended to support probable cause but it is not intended to convey all the facts of the investigation.
On October 2, 2007, an employee of a Federal Firearms Licensee (FFL) contacted ATF with information regarding an individual who had been inquiring about purchasing a machine gun without registering the weapon as required by law. This individual, who is now a cooperating individual (hereinafter "CW"), was identified by the FFL by name and other identifying information. ATF Agents provided an undercover cellular phone number for the FFL to give to the CW, and told the FFL to tell the CW the number would contact a person with machine guns for sale. The aforementioned cellular telephone number returned to an ATF agent, acting in an undercover capacity (U/C Agent), posing as a "machine gun" seller/dealer. Within hours of receiving the cellular number, the CW telephoned the U/C and had a discussion about the firearms he (U/C) had available for sale. During the conversation, the CW asked if the firearms were "fully" automatic. The CW told the U/C that he was interested in purchasing the machine guns.
On October 10, 2007, the U/C contacted the CW and asked him if he was still interested in meeting to purchase the machine guns. the CW stated that he was and agreed to meet at a K-Mart Shopping Plaza located at 5997 Buford Highway, Doraville, Georgia. At approximately, 4:40 p.m., the CW arrived and met with the U/C to observe the firearms, which were actual machine guns. The CW had a further discussion about the firearms firing "fully" automatic. The CW agreed to exchange $2200 and a Bushmaster, Model C-15, .223 caliber pistol, s/n D10867 for the following firearms: an Ingram, Model M-10, 9mm caliber machine gun, s/n 2-3005561, an SWD Inc., 9mm silencer, s/n N767, a Military Armament Corp., 9mm silencer, s/n 2-2001231, a SWD Inc., Model M-11, 9mm caliber machine gun, s/n 86-0008212 and a H&K, Model SP89, 9mm caliber machine gun, s/n 21-17411.
During the meeting between the U/C and the CW, the CW questioned the U/C if he (the CW) would get into trouble if law enforcement caught him in possession of the machine guns. The U/C told the CW that the firearms were not legal to possess without the proper paperwork because they had to be registered. The U/C further told the CW there would be a problem if he were caught with them. The U/C told the CW that the aforementioned firearms did not have the required legal paperwork. The CW indicated that he understood and stated that he wanted to purchase the firearms anyway. The exchange of money and guns then took place. The firearms were not registered to the CW in the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record, nor had the CW applied for the proper paperwork.
Following the transfer of the machine guns from the U/C to the CW, the CW was arrested. After his arrest, the CW agreed to speak with agents.
During this and subsequent interviews with the CW, the CW told agents the following:
The CW stated that he was purchasing the machine guns on 10/12/07 on behalf of another person. The CW stated that he knew it was illegal for him to possess machine guns without properly registering them. The CW said he was buying the machine guns for CLIFFORD HARRIS, a/k/a "T.I." for whom the CW had been working as a bodyguard since July of 2007. The CW admitted to straw purchasing approximately nine (9) firearms for HARRIS and approximately seventeen (17) additional firearms for individuals other than HARRIS. [Review of records of firearms purchases, ATF Forms 4473, has confirmed that the CW has purchased approximately 25 firearms over the last 18 months.] The CW said that HARRIS gave him cash to buy guns for HARRIS on four different occasions. HARRIS is prohibited from purchasing firearms for himself because he has been convicted of a felony offense, so he asked the CW to purchase the firearms for him (HARRIS). [It is a violation of federal law for a prohibited person, such as a convicted felon, to have another person purchase or acquire firearms for the prohibited person.] On 9/6/07, HARRIS gave the CW cash and asked the CW to buy a Calico 9mm caliber pistol. [The CW is not a convicted felon or otherwise prohibited from purchasing firearms.] The CW bought the pistol at The Gun Store, a federal firearms licensee (FFL), and gave the firearm to HARRIS at his home at 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia. The CW said that HARRIS resides at 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia. [Investigation of public records confirmed that 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia, is a residence associated with HARRIS.
This address is within the Northern District of Georgia.] On the same date, when the delivery of the Calico 9mm pistol occurred, HARRIS invited the CW into his bedroom at the house and showed the CW a safe in his (HARRIS's) bedroom. The CW observed the safe inside a walk-in closet in the bedroom. The safe was tall enough for a person to enter, and the CW witnessed HARRIS open the safe using a fingerprint- reading scanner type lock, and possibly a keypad as well. Inside the safe, the CW saw multiple short rifles. HARRIS showed the CW an assault-type rifle in a black bag inside the safe. HARRIS told the CW the weapon was a machine gun.
On 9/18/07, HARRIS gave the CW $1000 in cash and asked him to buy a Smith & Wesson .500 caliber revolver. An associate of HARRIS's known as "ALPHAOMEGA" followed the CW to The Gun Store. The CW purchased the revolver at The Gun Store and gave it to "ALPHAOMEGA" to give to HARRIS.
On or about 9/26/07, HARRIS called the CW and told him that he
(HARRIS) wanted the CW to acquire more firearms for him. HARRIS specifically asked the CW to purchase a Smith & Wesson .460 caliber revolver for him. HARRIS gave $7000 in cash to an associate known as "C-ROD" to give to the CW. The CW went to The Gun Store and purchased
7 firearms, (3 rifles and 4 handguns), including the Smith & Wesson .460 caliber revolver. The CW delivered all 7 firearms to HARRIS at HARRIS's house on Creekview Lane. After the CW brought the aforementioned 7 firearms to HARRIS's house, HARRIS directed the CW to bring the guns to HARRIS's bedroom. The CW gave HARRIS the firearms in HARRIS's bedroom. The CW observed HARRIS handle the firearms. [The purchases of firearms by the CW on 9/6/07, 9/18/07, and 9/26/07 were confirmed by ATF agents by reviewing ATF Forms 4473, obtained from The Gun Store.] The CW said that on 10/10/07, HARRIS arranged for the CW to pick up $12,000 in cash from HARRIS's bank - the SunTrust Bank on Northside Parkway in Atlanta. HARRIS instructed the CW to meet with a specific bank employee to get the cash. The CW went to the bank, met with the bank employee, and was given the cash by that bank employee. HARRIS told the CW to use the funds to purchase machine guns for HARRIS.
[Investigation has confirmed that there was a $12,000 cash withdrawal from HARRIS's account at SunTrust Bank on 10/10/07. And when the CW was arrested later on that same date, 10/10/07, he was in possession of several thousand dollars in cash.] On 10/11/07, after being arrested and agreeing to cooperate, the CW agreed to make a consensually monitored phone call to HARRIS. At approximately 9:00 pm, after the CW had called HARRIS and left a message for HARRIS to call the CW, HARRIS's primary bodyguard called the CW's cell phone to discuss when the CW was going to be needed to provide bodyguard services for HARRIS. During this conversation, HARRIS, using his bodyguard's phone, began to converse with the CW.
The CW told HARRIS that he, the CW, had "everything for you,"
referring to the machine guns he had purchased on HARRIS's behalf.
HARRIS replied affirmatively.
On 10/12/07 the CW received a consensually monitored call from HARRIS.
The CW asked HARRIS when he wanted to take delivery of what the CW had in his possession. HARRIS told the CW he would take delivery Saturday, October 13, 2007. The CW told agents that he and HARRIS were referring to the guns purchased by the CW for HARRIS on October 10, 2007.
Investigation has revealed that HARRIS is a convicted felon, and is prohibited from possessing firearms. On June 1, 1998, HARRIS was convicted of a Violation of the Georgia Controlled Substances Act in the Superior Court of Cobb County, and received a sentence of 7 years probation. HARRIS has additional arrests and at least one probation violation for unlawfully possessing firearms.
A check of the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record showed that there is no record of any machine gun registered to HARRIS.
Title 26, United States Code, Chapter 53 requires that machine guns, destructive devices, silencers and certain other firearms be taxed and registered with the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record. Title 26, United States Code, Section 5845 defines the firearms to be taxed and registered according to this chapter, and included in section 5845(a)(6) a machine gun and section 5845(a)(7) any silencer. Title 26, United States Code, Section 5861(d), makes it unlawful for any person "to receive or possess a firearm which is not registered to him in the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record." Title 18, United States Code, Section 922(g) makes it unlawful for any person who has been convicted of a felony offense to possess, in or affecting commerce, firearms.
Based on the foregoing facts your affiant respectfully submits that probable cause exists to believe that there now exists evidence of the possession of firearms by a convicted felon at 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia.


ATTACHMENT A
ITEMS TO BE SEARCHED FOR/SEIZED
Any and all firearms and ammunition,
Any and all firearms safes, cases, or boxes, or any other container used for the storage, safekeeping, and/or transportation of firearms, Any documents, receipts, photographs, videos, and/or other records, whether on paper or in electronic media (such as computers, disks, data storage devices, or photo/video storage devices, including but not limited to cameras, cellular telephones, personal digital assistant devices, and MP3 players) relating to the acquisition, possession, and disposition of firearms, Telephone records, address books, or any other materials relating to contact telephone numbers of persons, whether on paper or in electronic media, including but not limited to cellular telephones,
MP3 players, personal digital assistant devices, and computers, involved in the acquisition, possession, and disposition of firearms, Any ledgers, notebooks, or other written materials pertaining to the illegal acquisition and disposition of firearms, Any bank statements or other documents reflecting financial records relating to the illegal acquisition and disposition of firearms, Any evidence of ownership of the residence and occupancy of each room or living area.
ATTACHMENT B
The residence to be searched is specified by its address of 429 Creekview Lane, College Park, Georgia 30349. It is an apparent two-story brick single family home with white trim. The house has large white columns in the front. The house is surrounded by a dark wrought iron fence with a double gate across the driveway.
United States Attorney David E. Nahmias
Northern District of Georgia
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
CONTACT: Patrick Crosby
10/13/07
(404)581-6016
http://www.usdoj.gov/usao/gan/
FAX (404)581-6160
CLIFFORD HARRIS, a/k/a "T.I.,"
ARRESTED ON FEDERAL FIREARMS CHARGES
Arrest Comes After Harris, a Convicted Felon,
Accepted Delivery of Machine Guns and Silencers;
Additional Guns Found In Harris' Vehicle and House
Atlanta, GA - CLIFFORD HARRIS, 27, an entertainer also known as "T.I.," of College Park, Georgia, was arrested in Atlanta at approximately 2:30 p.m. today by agents of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives (ATF), as he allegedly took possession of three machine guns and two silencers. Three other firearms were found in the vehicle HARRIS was driving. ATF also executed a federal search warrant at HARRIS' house at 429 Creekview Lane in College Park, finding six additional firearms in his bedroom closet.
United States Magistrate Judge Linda T. Walker issued a federal criminal complaint after the arrest and search, charging HARRIS with the felony offenses of (1) possession of unregistered machine guns [and silencers] and (2) possession of firearms by a convicted felon. HARRIS will be held in federal custody over the weekend and then will make his initial appearance before U.S.
Magistrate Judge Alan J. Baverman at the United States Courthouse in Atlanta on Monday, October 15, at a time to be determined by the court. The United States Attorney's Office and ATF will hold a short news conference afterward at a location to be determined.
Copies of the search warrant and criminal complaint are electronically attached.
"Machine guns pose a serious danger to the community, which is why they are so carefully regulated," said David E. Nahmias, United States Attorney for the Northern District of Georgia. "The last place machine guns should be is in the hands of a convicted felon, who cannot legally possess any kind of firearm. This convicted felon allegedly was trying to add several machine guns to an already large and entirely illegal arsenal of guns. Thanks to the good and quick work of ATF, he is now in custody and his firearms have been seized."
"This investigation developed very quickly," said Vanessa McLemore, Special Agent in Charge of ATF's Atlanta Division. "We learned only this Wednesday that the cooperating witness was allegedly buying the machine guns for Harris. The cooperating witness told Harris on Thursday that he had obtained the items, and on Friday Harris made it clear that he wanted them delivered to him today.
Harris then agreed to meet and took possession of the machine guns this afternoon. He now faces serious federal charges and a potentially long prison sentence."
According to U.S. Attorney Nahmias and the information filed in court: On October 2, 2007, an employee of a federal firearms licensee advised ATF that an individual was seeking to purchase a machine gun without registering the weapon as required by law. The individual was directed to an ATF agent acting in an undercover capacity, posing as a machine gun dealer. Last Wednesday, October 10, 2007, the individual was arrested by ATF after purchasing three unregistered machine guns and two silencers from the undercover agent in exchange for $2,200 and a pistol. The individual then agreed to cooperate with ATF, including with respect to his purpose for obtaining the firearms.
The cooperating witness (CW) advised the agents that he was purchasing the machine guns on October 10 on behalf of CLIFFORD HARRIS, aka "T.I.," an entertainer for whom the CW had been working as a bodyguard since July 2007. The CW admitted to straw purchasing about nine firearms for HARRIS and about 17 firearms for other persons on previous occasions. Firearm purchase records confirm that the CW has purchased about 25 firearms over the past 18 months. The CW said that HARRIS gave him cash to buy guns on four occasions. HARRIS asked the CW to purchase the firearms for him because HARRIS has a prior felony conviction and therefore cannot lawfully purchase or possess firearms under federal law, while the CW could lawfully obtain guns.
According to the CW, he purchased a Calico 9mm pistol on September 6, 2007, and delivered it to HARRIS at HARRIS' house on Creekview Lane, where he also saw multiple firearms in a safe in the walk-in closet in HARRIS' bedroom. The CW next purchased a Smith & Wesson .500 caliber revolver for HARRIS on September 18, 2007, delivering it to an associate of HARRIS' to give to HARRIS. On or about September 26, 2007, the CW purchased seven more firearms, three rifles and four handguns, using $7,000 in cash provided by HARRIS, and delivered the firearms to HARRIS at the Creekview Lane house.
Finally, last Wednesday, October 10, 2007, HARRIS arranged for the CW to pick up $12,000 in cash from HARRIS's bank, telling the CW to use the funds to purchase machine guns for HARRIS. The CW was arrested later that day when he attempted to purchase three machine guns and two silencers from the undercover ATF agent.
After agreeing to cooperate with ATF, the CW had a series of telephone calls with HARRIS, which were recorded by ATF with the CW's consent. On Thursday, October 11, 2007, the CW called HARRIS to say that he had"everything for you," referring to the machine guns he was supposed to purchase on Harris' behalf; HARRIS replied affirmatively.
On Friday, October 12, 2007, HARRIS called the CW. The CW asked HARRIS when he wanted to take delivery of what the CW had, and HARRIS told the CW that he would take delivery today, Saturday, October 13, 2007.
After the CW left HARRIS a message this morning, shortly after noon HARRIS called the CW to arrange the pick up. At approximately
2:22 p.m., HARRIS met with the CW in a shopping center parking lot in midtown Atlanta to take possession of the firearms. The meeting was recorded by ATF. The CW entered the vehicle that HARRIS was driving and displayed to HARRIS the two silencers and three machine guns that the CW had purchased from the undercover ATF agent on October 10. When the CW explained the function of one silencer, HARRIS said "no flash, no bang." The CW and HARRIS also discussed the selector switch of one of the machine guns, which switches the gun from semi-automatic to fully automatic fire. HARRIS also asked the CW for "change leftover"
from the $12,000 that he provided the CW to purchase the firearms.
HARRIS was arrested without incident. A subsequent search of the vehicle located three other firearms, including one loaded gun tucked between the driver's seat where HARRIS had been sitting and the center console.
Shortly after the arrest, ATF agents executed a federal search warrant for HARRIS' house at 429 Creekview Lane in College Park. In a walk-in closet in HARRIS' bedroom, the agents found six more firearms (three rifles, two pistols, and a revolver), including three of the guns that the CW had said he purchased for and delivered to HARRIS in September. Five of the six guns were loaded.
Members of the public are reminded that the criminal complaint only contains charges. The defendant is presumed innocent of the charges and it will be the government's burden to prove the defendant's guilt beyond a reasonable doubt at trial.
This case is being investigated by Special Agents of the ATF, with assistance from the United States Marshals Service, the Atlanta Police Department, the Fulton County Police Department, and the Fulton County Sheriff's Department.
Assistant United States Attorneys Francey Hakes and Todd Alley are prosecuting the case.
For further information please contact David E. Nahmias (pronounced NAH-me-us), United States Attorney, or Charysse L.
Alexander, Executive Assistant United States Attorney, through Patrick Crosby, Public Affairs Officer, U.S. Attorney's Office, at (404) 581-6016. The Internet address for the HomePage for the U.S.
Attorney's Office for the Northern District of Georgia is www.usdoj.gov/usao/gan.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

ANYBODY GOT BIG BODY REAR CHROME ROCKERS PANELS?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

T.I. up shit's creek without a paddle.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 305KingCadillac, 96' lincoln, SIXONEFORLIFE, ripsta85, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

suciaaaa que bola :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 12:55 PM~9022366
> *T.I. up shit's creek without a paddle.
> *



lol.. that sucks


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 17 2007, 10:59 AM~9022392
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 305KingCadillac, 96' lincoln, SIXONEFORLIFE, ripsta85, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


que vola *****? oye when u gunna get a job? i see ur car in the same position everyday, lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 17 2007, 01:32 PM~9022640
> *que vola *****? oye when u gunna get a job? i see ur car in the same position everyday, lol
> *



why u talkin shit ... lol ... i do got a job .. just take a lil vaction rite now


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*3000*


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 17 2007, 10:48 AM~9022293
> *ANYBODY GOT BIG BODY REAR CHROME ROCKERS PANELS?
> *


i got a 93 big body for parts


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 17 2007, 12:39 PM~9023186
> *i got a 93 big body for parts
> *


lol wut u got


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 17 2007, 12:45 PM~9023235
> *lol wut u got
> *


the whole car


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 17 2007, 12:46 PM~9023248
> *the whole car
> *


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 17 2007, 11:38 AM~9022694
> *why u talkin shit ... lol ... i do got a job .. just take a lil vaction rite now
> *


bro i see ur car everymornin roun 6 or 8 am... still sittin the same way as the day b4, lol. u never gunna put door panels on vacation, lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 17 2007, 03:03 PM~9023379
> *bro i see ur car everymornin roun 6 or 8 am... still sittin the same way as the day b4, lol. u never gunna put door panels on vacation, lol
> *



lol ***** if i was workin i would leave after u pass by ...and im on that vaction which pays for stayin at home ... workers comp .. one of mans best friend


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 17 2007, 02:39 PM~9023186
> *i got a 93 big body for parts
> *


rear taillights?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 17 2007, 12:39 PM~9023186
> *i got a 93 big body for parts
> *


All 4 chrome molding strips ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 17 2007, 01:08 PM~9023418
> *lol ***** if i was workin i would leave after u pass by ...and im on that vaction which pays for stayin at home ... workers comp .. one of mans best friend
> *



get off ur ass & help me with my brakes lazy!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 17 2007, 04:40 PM~9024121
> *get off ur ass & help me with my brakes lazy!!!!
> *


 lolll.. u should of told me earlier ***** i wasnt doing shit all day but sittin on this dayum computer not doing shit...when dont u work ?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 17 2007, 04:46 PM~9024158
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, -PlayTime-

:uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR*, SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln, *-PlayTime-


:wave:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 17 2007, 03:50 PM~9024193
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 17 2007, 05:46 PM~9024158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

THEN IS THE MAIMI CRUISE/HANG OUT 

ORLANDO WANTS TO COME DOWN AND CHILL

PM ME WHEN U ALL DO IT.. THANKS

INFO NEEDED WEEKLY MONTHY WHEN ???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking good rollin ss good job moe and what ever happened to the regatta pics :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 17 2007, 03:56 PM~9024236
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, -PlayTime-
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: look who it is....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2007, 09:28 PM~9025723
> *looking good rollin ss good job moe and what ever happened to the regatta pics  :cheesy:
> *



whats your email i cant post em up here for security reasons :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 17 2007, 09:10 PM~9026071
> *whats your email i cant post em up here for security reasons  :biggrin:
> *


rollin nice job on the impala ss, damn shame I won't see it before I leave.


To all my other homies, got all my shit packed up, the bubble on the trailer; see yall from Tampa bitches!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 17 2007, 10:52 PM~9027380
> *rollin nice job on the impala ss, damn shame I won't see it before I leave.
> 
> *


x2, that shit looks clean as fuck


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 17 2007, 10:10 PM~9026071
> *whats your email i cant post em up here for security reasons  :biggrin:
> *


ey! sharing is caring :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 17 2007, 01:08 PM~9023418
> *lol ***** if i was workin i would leave after u pass by ...and im on that vaction which pays for stayin at home ... workers comp .. one of mans best friend
> *


wtf happend 2 u?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks to all those who are giving me props on the car....alot of props gotta go 2 Mo...i told him 2 get creative with the car and that he did....still gotta do little minor things here and there on the interior and put the rims on it...its staying like that for a while i got other things 2 tend to but definately happy with the way it came out...


YO Ant see you in tampa homie good luck up there


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

ANY1 HAVE A SPRING COMPRESSOR THEY'D LIKE TO LEND ME? :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9024158
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DE PINGA ***** Y U GOTTA HURT DEM SO DAM EARLY LOL...MY DAWG MO DID DAT THANH JUST RIGHT :biggrin:  ...*ROLLIN C.C....EXPECT US * :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2007, 07:28 PM~9025723
> *looking good rollin ss good job moe and what ever happened to the regatta pics  :cheesy:
> *



X2


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *RoLLiN SS*


DIMELO SUCIA!!! U MISSED OUT ON TUESDAY...MAD HOES WAS OUT @ DA ALE HOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MR. 93 BROUGHAM I GOT SUM LUVLY PICS JUST 4 U HOMIE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DOUBLE-O LET THIS ***** KNO :biggrin: HOW WE WAS PIMPIN DAT RIVIERA WIT OUT HIS FUCK ASS KNOWNIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0   

*DON'T WORRY HOMIE NOTHIN BAD TRUST ME...JUST SUM MAKIN UP 2 FOR SELLIN U OUT DA LAST TIME * :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, greg nice


WUT UP DAWG


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 18 2007, 09:19 AM~9029582
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, greg nice
> WUT UP DAWG
> *


AQUI CHILLIN @ WORK... U KNOW HOW WE DO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 18 2007, 09:18 AM~9029575
> *MR. 93 BROUGHAM I GOT SUM LUVLY PICS JUST 4 U HOMIE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  DOUBLE-O LET THIS ***** KNO  :biggrin: HOW WE WAS PIMPIN DAT RIVIERA WIT OUT HIS FUCK KNOWN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> DON'T WORRY HOMIE NOTHIN BAD TRUST ME...JUST SUM MAKIN UP 2 FOR SELLIN U OUT DA LAST TIME  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 18 2007, 12:10 PM~9029529
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, RoLLiN SS
> DIMELO SUCIA!!! U MISSED OUT ON TUESDAY...MAD HOES WAS OUT @ DA ALE HOUSE... :biggrin:
> *



***** im layin low for a while tryin to keep the partying to a minimal got a state course and exam i gotta pass in the next few months


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

AWWWW SKEET SKEET!!! LOL


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn all yall perv's sending me your e-mails and shiet....

Ima open up a paysite called regatta gone wild!

You either pay me in money or the mcdoland's monopoly game pieces im missing


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 18 2007, 09:18 AM~9029575
> *MR. 93 BROUGHAM I GOT SUM LUVLY PICS JUST 4 U HOMIE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  DOUBLE-O LET THIS ***** KNO  :biggrin: HOW WE WAS PIMPIN DAT RIVIERA WIT OUT HIS FUCK ASS KNOWNIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> DON'T WORRY HOMIE NOTHIN BAD TRUST ME...JUST SUM MAKIN UP 2 FOR SELLIN U OUT DA LAST TIME  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: ....post them up... :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 18 2007, 01:39 PM~9030513
> *Damn all yall perv's sending me your e-mails and shiet....
> 
> Ima open up a paysite called regatta gone wild!
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

for parts 93


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

How much for all 4 chrome molding strips?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR THE HALF GALLON OF WATER?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

anybody in here know someone or somewhere that bags cars? besides SIC?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 18 2007, 02:42 PM~9032117
> *anybody in here know someone or somewhere that bags cars? besides SIC?
> *


reds :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 want to attend a chillin as picnic with your dog???


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS NEED TO SELL 
***BRAND NEW G Body Door Weathering Strips $65
*** 2 15" Kicker L7s like New with two Boxes one sealed and one Fiberglass. Fiberglass box needs to be finished $500
*** Chevy 327 with 194 heads needs head gasket $350
***Hids 2 transformers one bulb one bulb cracked 
*** Lowrider Bike $325


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

still got these for sale, $100 have less then 10 minutes run time,OEM nissan


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

movin to GA mofos...... peaceeee =]


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 18 2007, 04:48 PM~9033019
> *movin to GA mofos...... peaceeee =]
> *


good luck up there...you going to the King of the streets show on sunday...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 18 2007, 06:53 PM~9033056
> *good luck up there...you going to the King of the streets show on sunday...
> *


yezzir...brand new JL audio system.. and i might be rollin something engraved =o


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Im looking for 87 regal front fillers and Bezels!! If anyone has a pair PM me*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's the low I'm sellin to finance my move
















And the eldo im sellin
















[/quote]


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

aint got shit 2 do with lolo's but this shit is raw!!!!


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

in the hangout


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> ATLANTA (AP) -- Rapper T.I. was arrested Saturday after federal officials said he paid his bodyguard to purchase machine guns and silencers for him and arranged to pick up the weapons just hours before he was to take the stage at the BET Hip-Hop Awards being taped blocks away.
> 
> TI'S STRAPPED N I AINT TALKINN BOUT SEATBELTS...!!!!!LOL


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 18 2007, 07:48 PM~9033019
> *movin to GA mofos...... peaceeee =]
> *



Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 18 2007, 03:42 PM~9031036
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Aw shit! How much for the cig. lighter? and do you finance? Times are hard right now!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 18 2007, 11:16 PM~9036062
> *:uh: Aw shit! How much for the cig. lighter? and do you finance? Times are hard right now!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2007, 12:16 AM~9036062
> *:uh: Aw shit! How much for the cig. lighter? and do you finance? Times are hard right now!
> *


Do u need a title loan?!! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

YO DAVID!!!!

DID THEY USE YOUR DONK FOR THE CHRIS BROWN T-PAIN VIDEO?????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 19 2007, 08:31 AM~9037931
> *YO DAVID!!!!
> 
> DID THEY USE YOUR DONK FOR THE CHRIS BROWN T-PAIN VIDEO?????
> *


yeah that's the car it looks good in the video


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 19 2007, 12:19 PM~9038238
> *yeah that's the car it looks good in the video
> *



It does and so does the Hyna's...It was shot in the FIU gym and campus


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

orlando, florida january 5th and 6th 2008








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8861541

check out the link info and updated will be added..

truucha, lowrider, laid, & hard in da paint will be covering it

lets start 2008 off right

the big "i" will be out there at the reds/bowtie spot tomorrow night


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FUNNY HOW SUMBODY POST A PICTURE OF A CAR OR ITEMS FOR SALE N SUMBODY WANTS TO ALWAYSE BUY LIKE THE RANDOM SHIT AROUND THE ITEM OR IN IT DE PINGAA


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Tower Shoppes should be deep tonite.. i'm bringin the TownCar and Pinky...the homie Karim is bringin out his box and a lot of other people are riding


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 19 2007, 09:19 AM~9038238
> *yeah that's the car it looks good in the video
> *


 :uh: pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale 2 15's audiopipe $200


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 19 2007, 11:16 AM~9037815
> *Do u need a title loan?!!  :biggrin:
> *



 Yes, i do! Dont tell NOBODY!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 20 2007, 12:06 AM~9043349
> * Yes, i do! Dont tell NOBODY!!!!
> *



:uh: secrets out fool


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 18 2007, 07:29 PM~9032858
> *still got these for sale, $100 have less then 10 minutes run time,OEM nissan
> 
> 
> ...


What did they come off of, bulb size, and color?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 20 2007, 01:15 AM~9043441
> *:uh:  secrets out fool
> *


D A M M !!!!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 20 2007, 12:06 AM~9043349
> * Yes, i do! Dont tell NOBODY!!!!
> *



ey but for real tho wussup wit the hang out u was gonna start ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 20 2007, 12:17 AM~9043455
> *ey but for real tho wussup wit the hang out u was gonna start ?
> *



or am i gonna have to tell *bear* to orginize the hangouts ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

REDS TONIGHT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2007, 01:43 AM~9044201
> *REDS TONIGHT
> *


post pics this time u been slippin with the kodak lately :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

crappy cell pics from last nite...we were rollin' ! Had my pinky , my towncar, karims box, doolies regal and this other cats towncar


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> Here's the low I'm sellin to finance my move
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]





TRADE U FOR THAT WHITE LINCON


































































































































CAR DOES NOT HAVE THE CHROME AMPS AND BLOCKS... :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

CAR DUZ NOT HAVE THA CHROME AMPS  

 HERE'S THA VIDEO SO YA CAN SEE IT IN ACTION...CAR ALSO HAS REMOTE START  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlFrklgNjV8       
[/quote]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

TRADE U FOR THAT WHITE LINCON

[/quote]
bad ass grand marquis
thanks for the offer bro but i'm cool... that's a 70k mile '03 towncar that looks brand new wit brand new 24s and skinnys, a 4 thousand dollar JL system .. Besides, that's my daily! Everything's for sale, but somebody would have to offer me a lot for me to part wit that towncar, I love that car.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for saleee


2 12" kicker comp vrs w/ custom kicker box asking 150

1 1000 crunch amp made by hi-fonics asking 200 perfect shape and in box

blue h.i.d.s asking 150 

5 gallon air tank w/ 8 ports 1/2" new asking 40 

STROBES TRANSFORMER W/ 2 STROBE LIGHTS BRIGHT asking 40

nokia slider for metro pcs works perfect but ear peice dosent work got to use speaker but will work with a bluetooth asking 50 

custom box for scion xb for 2 15" w/ side panels all primered n ready to be painted asking 80 

17" computer monitor hitach brand new used for 1 week asking 50

FOG MACHINE FOR CAR SHOWS ASKING 40

LOGITECH WEB CAM ASKING 20

LOGITECH MICROPHONE FOR ONLINE CHATTING ASKING 30

SINGLE CAR TRAILER BLACK TANDEM AXLE W/ BRAKES 16 FOOTER 
ASKING 2354.00 

4 CAR TRAILER PERFECT FOR TRANSPORTING CARS TO SHOWS TRIPLE AXLE W/ EXTENSIONS BRAKES LIGHTS FIFTH WHEEL STYLE 
ASKING 9600

CUSTOM METAL FABRICATION AND CUT DESIGNS ON A CNC PLASMA CUTTER

BOAT TRAILERS,UTILITY TRAILERS,TRAILER REPAIRS,TRAILER PARTS I GOT IT ALL LET ME KNO 

SPECIALS FOR CAR CLUBS ON CAR TRAILERS THAT COME TO BUY

FOR MORE INFO ON THE CAR TRAILERS PM ME


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

1986 CUTLASS FOR SALEEEE !!!

V6
ORIGINAL CLEANNN INTERIOR (BURGANDY)
CENTER SHIFT
TRANSMISSION WAS REBUILT
BRAND NEW TIRES
PWR WINDOWS, PWR SEATS
HAS SOME RUST 
NEVER BEEN JUICED... $$800 OBO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 04:36 AM~9044496
> *post pics this time u been slippin with the kodak lately  :0
> *


 :0 too much rain down here


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

JUST FINISHED NOW WAT IM I GONNA PUT IT IN????


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Oct 20 2007, 11:53 AM~9045791
> *1986 CUTLASS FOR SALEEEE !!!
> 
> V6
> ...




FRESH


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2007, 10:15 PM~9043442
> *What did they come off of, bulb size, and color?
> *


05 maxima headlights, when i mean headlights i mean new in the box headlights not on the car, factory 4100k white and bulb size is d2r, can be converted to H series and 9004, also 9005 and up with some mods


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

THE CAR SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO THE USA FLEA EAST COAST RYDERS KINGS OF THE STREET CAR SHOW TOMAROW

FREE FOOD FREE CAR SHOW FREE CONCERT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

WHATS UP TONIGHT??? REDS HANGOUT GOING ON?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

YUP RED HANGOUT


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

FOSHO. GOOD LOOKS DIRTY,
U GOING TO BE THERE TOMMORROW AT THE SHOW SLANGING THEM CD'S?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

REDS TONIGHT..................


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 20 2007, 07:33 PM~9047342
> *REDS TONIGHT..................
> *


u going out dere wit the impala ? ive been dying to see .


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

IM BE OUT THERE IN MY ICE CREAM TRUCK LOOK FOR ME IM BE AT THE HANG OUT TONIGHT PROMOTING


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 20 2007, 03:17 PM~9046784
> *JUST FINISHED NOW WAT IM I GONNA PUT IT IN????
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: u were supose to keep that on the down low till it was in......


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 20 2007, 05:12 PM~9047221
> *EAST COAST RYDERS KINGS OF THE STREET CAR SHOW TOMAROW
> 
> FREE FOOD FREE CAR SHOW FREE CONCERT
> ...


whos going... Imma head out there tom.


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 20 2007, 09:22 PM~9047573
> *whos going... Imma head out there tom.
> *


im going


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

***GUYS NEW LOCATION FOR THE ECR CAR SHOW.....****

USA FLEA MARKET 2995 NW 79th ST in the east parking lot,

Be There!!!!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i just wnated to say thanks everybody tonight for the suport... hope to ssee you in january

individuals car club picnic/ cruise jan 5-6 2008

tim


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 20 2007, 11:22 PM~9048417
> ****GUYS NEW LOCATION FOR THE ECR CAR SHOW.....****
> 
> USA FLEA MARKET 2995 NW 79th ST in the east parking lot,
> ...



dayum thats short as fuck notice ... deres gonna be alot of pissed off people if they end up and key biscayne and no ones dere..


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea I Know...It was some Last minute Shit that Occured...Shit Happens


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 21 2007, 12:51 AM~9048856
> *Yea I Know...It was some Last minute Shit that Occured...Shit Happens
> *



fuck it ... i jus know imma be dere.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DONT WORRY THERE WILL BE PEOPLE OUT AT THE KEY BISCANE SITE GIVING OUT THE NEW FLYER TO EVERY 1 THAT COMES

HERE IS THE NEW FLYER


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam that was some short notice....


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

thank god i came on here this morning. at least it's closer now.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 21 2007, 07:31 AM~9049932
> *thank god i came on here this morning. at least it's closer now.
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN ORIGINAL OWNER 6YL MONTE CARLO READY FOR JUICE OR 4S  THE CAR STARTS AND RUNS PM FOR MORE INFO.....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

yo chris keep that bitch and drop that engine u are building in that bitch and then u will reallllly have a street car


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got some used but still good Michelin 25 series tires for 20 inch rims forsale.... anyone interested hit me up.


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 21 2007, 02:42 PM~9050982
> *yo chris keep that bitch and drop that engine u are building in that bitch and then u will reallllly have a street car
> *



LOL UR KRAZY U KNO WAT THAT ENGINES 4


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 21 2007, 11:51 AM~9051017
> *LOL UR KRAZY U KNO WAT THAT ENGINES 4
> *


yes sir i do.... j got to get working on that car and get it out already....dam next sat is Chevy supper show... ur taking the elky rite..


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

fuk yes. u needa take the pala bro


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

fuckin miami pd harassed us for 45 minutes, searched all of us, searched my whole car without permission, didnt even say why we got pulled over ....some bs.


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 06:33 PM~9051946
> *fuckin miami pd harassed us for 45 minutes, searched all of us, searched my whole car without permission, didnt even say why we got pulled over ....some bs.
> *




***** FUCK THA POLICE!!!!!!!!!!










































































they harass every1 lmao even this guy


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 21 2007, 06:17 PM~9052129
> ****** FUCK THA POLICE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


same ol story...normally happened in pompano though....at least they didnt arrest none of us.


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 07:22 PM~9052158
> *same ol story...normally happened in pompano though....at least they didnt arrest none of us.
> *



dawgg there fuking haters bro they stoped us ther other day checking vin numbers and everything. they where even checking the sticker on the tag to see if they match up. thats everywer in miami


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 21 2007, 06:48 PM~9052278
> *dawgg there fuking haters bro they stoped us ther other day checking vin numbers and everything. they where even checking the sticker on the tag to see if they match up.  thats everywer in miami
> *


fuck em... i guess they figure there's no way somebody could legitemately afford 24s on a new towncar without bein a drug dealer or some shit... see all profiling aint racial..cuz i'm white.


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 08:05 PM~9052366
> *fuck em... i guess they figure there's no way somebody could legitemately afford 24s on a new towncar without bein a drug dealer or some shit...  see all profiling aint racial..cuz i'm white.
> *


thats true they think just cus they cant afford it no1 kan.. fuk it


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

1Ace, SILVERLAC305, whats up


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

What it dew Luis


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 05:05 PM~9052366
> *fuck em... i guess they figure there's no way somebody could legitemately afford 24s on a new towncar without bein a drug dealer or some shit...  see all profiling aint racial..cuz i'm white.
> *


yes sir and i have built my 59 working my ass off. took me 4 yrs but finally got 4 yrs


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 21 2007, 09:21 PM~9052772
> *yes sir and i have built my 59 working my ass off. took me 4 yrs but finally got 4 yrs
> *



***** tell me about. ive been there since the get go, back when tha 59 was trash and every1 told u, u wer krazy, lol you wer like fuck ya'll hatas. and all the weekends you stayed home saving up cash remember?? that was back in the day lol and your still not done


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 21 2007, 06:26 PM~9052810
> ****** tell me about. ive been there since the get go, back when tha 59 was trash and every1 told u, u wer krazy, lol you were like fuck ya'll hatas. and all the weekends you stayed home saving up cash remember?? that was back in the day lol and your still not done
> *


LMAO tell me about it fuck 4 yrs. that bitch was ugly as fuck wen i got that bitch "THE FOUR DOOR" :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

4sale 2006 charger on dueces 19000mil. $$$$$$$$18000...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 21 2007, 01:39 PM~9051450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 alot of patterns.. :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 21 2007, 09:27 PM~9052815
> *LMAO tell me about it fuck 4 yrs. that bitch was ugly as fuck wen i got that bitch "THE FOUR DOOR"  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

But fuk it fool it was worth it wat u think..
BEFORE 
















NOW 
















:biggrin:..SPONSERED BY ME.. DONE BY ME.. :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

lol back in el dia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 21 2007, 06:58 PM~9053031
> *lol back in el dia!!!!!!!!!
> *


yes sir but fuk it all da work paid off :biggrin: your vette is NEXT..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Posted up...








Elky and 59 looking clean


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

bro every penny and second was worth it


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 21 2007, 10:09 PM~9053125
> *Posted up...
> 
> 
> ...



u kno it wait till wer done with the rest off them


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 21 2007, 07:10 PM~9053138
> *u kno it wait till wer done with the rest off them
> *


OUR line up is going to be BIG :biggrin: :biggrin: 49 is on its way...


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for saleee


2 12" kicker comp vrs w/ custom kicker box asking 150

1 1000 crunch amp made by hi-fonics asking 200 perfect shape and in box

blue h.i.d.s asking 150 

5 gallon air tank w/ 8 ports 1/2" new asking 40 

STROBES TRANSFORMER W/ 2 STROBE LIGHTS BRIGHT asking 40

nokia slider for metro pcs works perfect but ear peice dosent work got to use speaker but will work with a bluetooth asking 50 

custom box for scion xb for 2 15" w/ side panels all primered n ready to be painted asking 80 

17" computer monitor hitach brand new used for 1 week asking 50

FOG MACHINE FOR CAR SHOWS ASKING 40

LOGITECH WEB CAM ASKING 20

LOGITECH MICROPHONE FOR ONLINE CHATTING ASKING 30

SINGLE CAR TRAILER BLACK TANDEM AXLE W/ BRAKES 16 FOOTER 
ASKING 2354.00 

4 CAR TRAILER PERFECT FOR TRANSPORTING CARS TO SHOWS TRIPLE AXLE W/ EXTENSIONS BRAKES LIGHTS FIFTH WHEEL STYLE 
ASKING 9600

CUSTOM METAL FABRICATION AND CUT DESIGNS ON A CNC PLASMA CUTTER

BOAT TRAILERS,UTILITY TRAILERS,TRAILER REPAIRS,TRAILER PARTS I GOT IT ALL LET ME KNO 

SPECIALS FOR CAR CLUBS ON CAR TRAILERS THAT COME TO BUY

FOR MORE INFO ON THE CAR TRAILERS PM ME


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 21 2007, 07:21 PM~9053213
> *OUR line up is going to be BIG  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 49 is on its way...
> *


post some digital dash pics fool :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 20 2007, 01:17 AM~9043455
> *ey but for real tho wussup wit the hang out u was gonna start ?
> *



Waiting on some input on what day and if anybodys going come! 

(No sense if nobodys gonna come or cry its too far)

If not im gonna give it to the rice burnners, they want it...............


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Got this up for sale for my hydro guru's getting ready for miami.........


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 21 2007, 10:21 PM~9053213
> *OUR line up is going to be BIG  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 49 is on its way...
> *



so is the 73 and the 76


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 22 2007, 07:47 AM~9055446
> *so is the 73 and the 76
> *


yeah, and i'm bout to renew my bus pass , im gettin the platinum unlimited bus ride pass.....whatcha kno bout that


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*SO WHO WON BEST HANG OUT YESTERDAY!!! LOL *:biggrin: 

WILL POST UP PICS N VIDEOS SOON...DALE!!!


MAD LUV 2 ALL DA LAYITLOW ****** I SAW YESTERDAY... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

<<<< was in the house <<<<was the ice cream truck guy see yall at the next show whos going to this car show


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 22 2007, 08:31 AM~9056132
> *<<<< was in the house  <<<<was the ice cream truck guy see yall at the next show  whos going to this car show
> 
> 
> ...


that's the same show i posted on here last year it was pretty good last year so this year it will probably be even better


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

LOL THAT WAS RIGHT B4 U SOLD THE VERT AND RIGHT AFTER THE PITBULL VIDEO LOL


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUNK RYDER4_@Oct 19 2007, 09:21 PM~9042633
> *for sale 2 15's audiopipe  $200
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2007, 10:41 PM~9054727
> *post some digital dash pics fool  :cheesy:
> *


Dale i will but i got to take one dont think i got one. let me check


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *SwitchHitter*

:0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 22 2007, 12:31 PM~9057740
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ... damn you caught me *****...


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

for sell $600 new


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

wassa bitches.......

tampa is quiet as fuck, but nice.....

im going back to miami to pick up some shit this weekend


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 22 2007, 08:50 AM~9055455
> *yeah, and i'm bout to renew my bus pass , im gettin the platinum unlimited bus ride pass.....whatcha kno bout that
> *


lol


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

for sale 2002 mutang gt vert 58,000 miles like new


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

wat u think of the new daily.....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 22 2007, 07:21 PM~9059984
> *wat u think of the new daily.....
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie, nice ass daily!!!!!!!


shit im leavin the TC on 24s wit my girl in GA for like a week so i can use her jeep to bring my shit up there.....kinda nervous bout that, but she loves the car, she'll be nice to it. :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 22 2007, 08:25 PM~9060028
> *damn homie, nice ass daily!!!!!!!
> shit im leavin the TC on 24s wit my girl in GA for like a week so i can use her jeep to bring my shit up there.....kinda nervous bout that, but she loves the car, she'll be nice to it.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks hoomie i bought it today at the auction.... haha shes gonna be rolling the tc....ur moving to ga??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

SO ONE TIME 4 MY DAWG OSCAR OUNCE AGAIN...BACK DAT UP *****!!!!![/b]


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ROLLIN CAR CLUB ON DA KING OF THE STREETS CAR SHOW...AND US CHILLIN @ BISCAYNE...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 22 2007, 07:27 PM~9061074
> *
> SO ONE TIME 4 MY DAWG OSCAR OUNCE AGAIN...BACK DAT UP *****!!!!!*
> [/b]


 :uh: :biggrin: 

you a crazy ass ***** :cheesy: but yeah the vic is going to be serious  

MAD PROPS TO THEM ROLLIN BOYZ FOR KEEPIN IT REAL ALL THIS YEARS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 22 2007, 08:19 PM~9060512
> *thanks hoomie i bought it today at the auction.... haha shes gonna be rolling the tc....ur moving to ga??
> *


yeah man..ima be a daddy :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2007, 09:28 PM~9061620
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> you a crazy ass *****  :cheesy:  but yeah the vic is going to be serious
> ...




*THX 4 DA LUV HOMIE...

WUT UP MY MIAMI ******???!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 23 2007, 01:02 AM~9062470
> *yeah man..ima be a daddy  :biggrin:
> *


congradulations hoomie good luck out there


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Oct 20 2007, 11:53 AM~9045791
> *1986 CUTLASS FOR SALEEEE !!!
> 
> V6
> ...


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 22 2007, 08:21 PM~9059984
> *wat u think of the new daily.....
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice welcome to the wonderful world of SS owners


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 23 2007, 05:16 AM~9063680
> *Very nice welcome to the wonderful world of SS owners
> *


LOL YEA THE MONEY PIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 23 2007, 09:08 AM~9063750
> *LOL YEA THE MONEY PIT....  :biggrin:
> *



You know it just as well as i do....


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 23 2007, 06:10 AM~9063755
> *You know it just as well as i do....
> *


BUT IVE NEVER HAD SO MUCH FUN WASTING $$


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, sweatitsdelta88

WUT UP DAWG...U SHOULD'VE CAME OUT WIT US ON SUNDAY


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Oct 23 2007, 10:38 AM~9063984
> *BUT IVE NEVER HAD SO MUCH FUN WASTING $$
> *


you know it


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

22 inch Spinning Rims 4 Sell $1100 obo Tires like new


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 23 2007, 01:02 AM~9062470
> *yeah man..ima be a daddy  :biggrin:
> *


congrats thats the best thing that will happen to you


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

new hangout on friday night at 10:00 at the publix in hialeah gardes on hialeahgardens drive across from the wendys i seen acouple of people out there on friday so i think we can get it going sum ricers have been going out there but they calm ass hell so wut u think


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 22 2007, 07:21 PM~9059984
> *wat u think of the new daily.....
> 
> 
> ...


You found a place to put the motor now?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

NICE . . . More pictures.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 23 2007, 07:10 PM~9069142
> *new hangout on friday night at 10:00 at the publix in hialeah gardes on hialeahgardens drive across from the wendys i seen acouple of people out there on friday so i think we can get it going sum ricers have been going out there but they calm ass hell so wut u think
> *


thats the ricer hangout, theres too many of them there


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 23 2007, 09:32 PM~9070201
> *thats the ricer hangout, theres too many of them there
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 23 2007, 11:32 PM~9070201
> *thats the ricer hangout, theres too many of them there
> *


x2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

FUCK THEM NERDS TAKE OVER :guns: :machinegun: hno: THAT SHIT THEY FUCK UP 49ST AND LOWE`S SO FUCK THEM AND THE COPS DON'T FUCK AROUND THAT MUCH THERE BUT FUCK IT ITS WORTH A TRY SHIT HIALEAH COPS READY KNOW THE HANGOUT SPOTS.........


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 23 2007, 11:47 PM~9069903
> *You found a place to put the motor now?
> *


yea but not in that


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *creepin cutty*,* DRòN*

WUT UP HOMMIESSS :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 23 2007, 09:54 PM~9069952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DATS ALL I GOT 4 NOW HOMIE...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *creepin cutty*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 24 2007, 03:46 AM~9071140
> *FUCK THEM NERDS TAKE OVER :guns:  :machinegun: hno:  THAT SHIT THEY FUCK UP 49ST AND LOWE`S SO FUCK THEM AND THE COPS DON'T FUCK AROUND THAT MUCH THERE BUT FUCK IT ITS WORTH A TRY SHIT HIALEAH COPS READY KNOW THE HANGOUT SPOTS.........
> *


 :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 24 2007, 06:49 AM~9071695
> *:uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


should be more like this...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 24 2007, 09:48 AM~9071955
> *should be more like this...
> 
> 
> ...



lmaoooo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, 99 LINCOLN, *COUPE DE BEAR* :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I figured the Miami Cubanaso's would get a kick out of this


I present to you the movie 299 

Produced by El Pichy Films


Part 1: http://youtube.com/watch?v=gzY_hRujuz0

Part 2: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Brlyny7EcRU

Part 3: http://youtube.com/watch?v=UIvM83WPl6k


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 24 2007, 12:10 PM~9072747
> *I figured the Miami Cubanaso's would get a kick out of this
> I present to you the movie 299
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

the guy did some good editing


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 24 2007, 10:10 AM~9072747
> *I figured the Miami Cubanaso's would get a kick out of this
> I present to you the movie 299
> 
> ...



thats song in da end of part 2 is funny az hell

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

A mi no me gusta EL PAN CON PASTA!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

got some stuff for sale

1 1/2 extended a-arms

2 15" flipdowns

pioneer indash

22" plates

bag setup

and the rivi

holla at me on the PM


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 24 2007, 02:22 PM~9073788
> *got some stuff for sale
> 
> 1 1/2 extended a-arms
> ...


pm sent


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Oct 24 2007, 03:25 PM~9073809
> *pm sent
> *


you have pics of the rivi


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

watup mia ..willin to trade 74 mint condition t bird for 22 fwd dubs


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

MY BOY JEFF FIRST CANDY PAINT JOB NOT BAD FIRST TIME


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 24 2007, 02:43 PM~9073935
> *you have pics of the rivi
> *


 check his sig. he has a link dere to the rivi


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

i own the cleanest nova in the world :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 24 2007, 04:21 PM~9074243
> *MY BOY JEFF FIRST CANDY PAINT JOB NOT BAD FIRST TIME
> 
> 
> ...


sik shit did he use a stencil??


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

$2200.00 Without wheels 100,000mi, w/AC


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 24 2007, 05:27 PM~9075289
> *$2200.00 Without wheels 100,000mi, w/AC
> 
> 
> ...



clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 22 2007, 06:21 PM~9059984
> *wat u think of the new daily.....
> 
> 
> ...


hey do you happen to have Hair Dreads??/ if so i passed you the other day on HWY 27 i was The Gold Grand Marquis With The Louddddd Ass Highs Lol Clean Car And You Was Gettinggggg It


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

goddamn page 900 fuck thats alot of miami shit goddamn cant wait till page 1,000 fuck


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 24 2007, 03:17 PM~9075203
> *i own the cleanest nova in the world  :roflmao:
> *


yea u do in the scrap metal yard. all that bitch is good for is to saw saw that bitch.... let me know when we can start and we make it a vert :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

check out my signature for "stuff for Sale" need to sell some stuff hit me up willing to trade.....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Oct 24 2007, 05:29 PM~9076169
> *hey do you happen to have Hair Dreads??/ if so i passed you the other day on HWY 27  i was The Gold Grand Marquis With The Louddddd Ass Highs Lol Clean Car And You Was Gettinggggg It
> *


LMAO that cat is the whitest cat eva hes got short hair....


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 24 2007, 09:18 PM~9076478
> *LMAO that cat is the whitest cat eva hes got short hair....
> *



nika im already pluging in the saw saw....and lol yea im bald as fuk


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 24 2007, 06:23 PM~9076508
> *nika im already pluging in the saw saw....and lol yea im bald as fuk
> *


lol im heading to ur house... 1st Nova vert with no engine and no tranny "Flinstone Nova" lmao


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

lmao it would look just like it


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RoLLiN SS, *2'-Face 64*


Ooo shit its a ghost...wuzup big homie!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 24 2007, 11:10 AM~9072747
> *I figured the Miami Cubanaso's would get a kick out of this
> I present to you the movie 299
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PUÑALACION...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 24 2007, 09:17 PM~9077341
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RoLLiN SS, 2'-Face 64
> Ooo shit its a ghost...wuzup big homie!
> *


What up Vinny when we gonna ball? or fish? or whatever...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: IN YA MOUF, *2-Face '64*, miaryder05

what it is homie.. :wave:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 24 2007, 10:07 PM~9077816
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: IN YA MOUF, 2-Face '64, miaryder05
> 
> ...


What up J.P. havent seen u in a minute... :wave: 
What up wit the plant city boy's


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: NOT A VIRGEN ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Oct 25 2007, 12:45 AM~9078453
> *:biggrin: NOT A VIRGEN ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *



dayum ***** u couldnt wait ...u got devirginized!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Oct 25 2007, 12:45 AM~9078453
> *:biggrin: NOT A VIRGEN ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 you posted :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

good shit danny :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

got some stuff for sale

1 1/2 extended a-arms

2 15" flipdowns

pioneer indash

22" plates

bag setup

and the rivi

*and let me add i got some 13s for continental kits if anyone need*

holla at me on the PM

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Oct 24 2007, 10:45 PM~9078453
> *:biggrin: NOT A VIRGEN ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *


well god damn look who finally posted on this shit...looks good!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 25 2007, 01:57 AM~9079155
> *got some stuff for sale
> 
> 1 1/2 extended a-arms
> ...



WUT UP *****??? I WILL POST UP DA VIDEO FROM LAST NIGHT WHENEVER I GET A CHANCE. MYBE SUMTIME NEXT WEEK DAT I'M ON VACATION AIGHT *****... :biggrin: 


GOOD LOOKIN OUT 4 ALL DEM LAYITLOW ****** CHILLIN N POSTED UP @ CHECKERS STR8 UP CLOWNIN. ALSO GOT VIDEO OF THE ICE FIGHT LOL...SO B ON DA LOOK OUT 4 DEM VIDEOS.... IMMA B OF 2 HORROR NIGHTS DIS WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 24 2007, 04:18 PM~9075209
> *sik shit did he use a stencil??
> *


NO JUST MASKING TAPE :0


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got this for sale pm me if interested


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 24 2007, 10:12 PM~9078269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, looking good Danny ! :cheesy: .... when we gonna get down and do some shit like that on mines.. :cheesy: ...Dale Keep up the good work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 24 2007, 10:12 PM~9078269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good shit danny

lol i see chicho rockin da tiedye


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

Anyone need 90 caddy parts except moldings. Let me knoooooo.


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 25 2007, 10:37 AM~9080035
> *NO JUST MASKING TAPE  :0
> *


badass


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whas up miami....any new hang outs that we dont know of....we should start tryin wendesdays at bird again,what yall think????


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 25 2007, 09:20 PM~9084654
> *whas up miami....any new hang outs that we dont know of....we should start tryin wendesdays at bird again,what yall think????
> *


4sho thats ryt by my krib.....bunch of ricers thoe :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 25 2007, 09:25 PM~9084703
> *4sho thats ryt by my krib.....bunch of ricers thoe  :uh:
> *



I feel you homie i hear them all night and day with the fart cans


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 26 2007, 12:44 AM~9086384
> *I feel you homie i hear them all night and day with the fart cans
> *



haha


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 25 2007, 06:05 PM~9084130
> *badass
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 25 2007, 09:44 PM~9086384
> *I feel you homie i hear them all night and day with the fart cans
> *



DEM RICERS NEED TO PACK IT UP, WRAP IT UP, N GIT GONEEE.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

YO WAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE HANG OUT AT THE GROVE BY THE TOCOBELL ? THAT WAS A GOOD SPOT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 24 2007, 10:12 PM~9078269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that chicho in his hippie days? niccuh wearing a tie die! :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Oct 24 2007, 05:29 PM~9076169
> *hey do you happen to have Hair Dreads??/ if so i passed you the other day on HWY 27  i was The Gold Grand Marquis With The Louddddd Ass Highs Lol Clean Car And You Was Gettinggggg It
> *


sounds like someone got jacked :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Oct 26 2007, 03:21 PM~9090886
> *YO WAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE HANG OUT AT THE GROVE BY THE TOCOBELL ? THAT WAS A GOOD SPOT
> *


THATS WHAT AM SAYIN START THE HANGOUT BACK OUT THERE IN THE GROVE AGAIN AT TACO BELL THE GROVE IS LOKIN BETTER NOW NO MORE CONSTRUTION WORKIN ,AND IN CASE THE COPS KICK US OUT U GOT THE GROVE TO DRIVE AROUND N DA BEACH AFTER DAT :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TODAY AND TOMMOROW SUPER CHEVY SHOW AT MORROSO................


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 27 2007, 12:19 PM~9094986
> *TODAY AND TOMMOROW SUPER CHEVY SHOW AT MORROSO................
> *


TREMEC is in the house. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *SwitchHitter*
:uh: :uh:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 25 2007, 11:09 AM~9081359
> *i got this for sale pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 27 2007, 05:05 PM~9096942
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 27 2007, 06:15 PM~9097284
> *MY 300C ON 24S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

u got your car back david


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 27 2007, 09:38 PM~9097362
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch! Get back to work! :biggrin: Open the doors lets get that sneek peak!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 27 2007, 09:50 PM~9098143
> *u got your car back david
> *


we to busy at my paint shop so there never time to work on my shit but hopefully this week coming up it ill be completly done


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 27 2007, 11:47 PM~9098684
> *Bitch! Get back to work!  :biggrin: Open the doors lets get that sneek peak!
> *


LETS GET IT BITCH U AND PEWY WERE THE FIRST TO GET A SNEAK PEAK :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 27 2007, 09:20 AM~9094565
> *THATS WHAT AM SAYIN START THE HANGOUT BACK OUT THERE IN THE GROVE AGAIN AT TACO BELL THE GROVE IS LOKIN BETTER NOW NO MORE CONSTRUTION WORKIN ,AND IN CASE THE COPS KICK US OUT U GOT THE GROVE TO DRIVE AROUND N DA BEACH AFTER DAT  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT!!!! that shit used to be a bad ass spot. We should deff start that shit.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 25 2007, 02:57 AM~9079155
> *got some stuff for sale
> 
> 1 1/2 extended a-arms
> ...


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

orlando florida january 5th and 6th 2008 cruise car show and picnic/bbq
individuals car club

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8861541[/url]

check out the link info and updated will be added..

truucha, lowrider, laid, & hard in da paint will be covering it

lets start 2008 off right

spread the word

it's 100% official









january 5th and 6th rick cruise and bbq/car show info

saturday january 5th 2008
rick porch cruise

stop #1
8:00pm
beto's Mexican Food
103 Semoran Blvd (aka state road 436)
Casselberry, FL, 32730
(show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

stop #2 
roll-out/cruise from beto's at 10:00pm travel to
circit city
colonial plaza market
2728 East. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, FL, 32803
(show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

#3 roll-out cruise at midnight/12.00am travel to
Orange Ave/Downtown Orlando
(tear up the streets lowriding)


sunday january 6th 2008
individuals car club celebration/bbq , car show and hopp

at
central florida fairgrounds 
4603 West. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, Florida 32808

bbq & picnic
10:00am---- till ----7:00pm

free food 
chicken, hot dogs and hamburgers 
free drinks 
soda & water
car show & hop off all day 

we will be selling raffle tickets
50% of the money raised will be given back 
each winning raffle tickets is $25.00 gift card
(gift cards for walmart ,firestone tires, publix ect.)
we will match half of the money raised
$500 @ half =$250 $250= ten $25.00 gift cards


bring your cars !!!! lets have funn
hopp off all day
"put your money where your mouth is"
talk shit and bet your money
$50.00+ per person bets 


more info will be given
pm all question to tim (407) 4053489 and ruban

THE HOTEL INFO FOR JAN 5-6 2008 WEEKEND
close to events - all on the same road 

Davis park hotel
221 e colonial drive
Orlando, fl 32801
407 425 9065
$55.00 / Nite
1 mile from events


holiday in express
holiday inn express/best western
8750 E Colonial Dr, Orlando,FL 32817
407-282-3900 
$85.00 / Nite
4-5 miles from events

days inn
11639 E Colonial Dr
Orlando, FL 32817
407-282-2777 
$95.00 / Nite
6-7 miles from events

THESE HOTELS HAVE THE PARKING FOR TRAILERS AND ARE IN SAFE AREAS

DO NOT HOTEL ON WEST COLONIAL !!!!


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 27 2007, 06:38 PM~9097362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 27 2007, 07:20 AM~9094565
> *THATS WHAT AM SAYIN START THE HANGOUT BACK OUT THERE IN THE GROVE AGAIN AT TACO BELL THE GROVE IS LOKIN BETTER NOW NO MORE CONSTRUTION WORKIN ,AND IN CASE THE COPS KICK US OUT U GOT THE GROVE TO DRIVE AROUND N DA BEACH AFTER DAT  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
4sho closer2 everything...........


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

im down. that place is the shit.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 28 2007, 04:08 PM~9101459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN GOOD SHIT BRO...CAME OUT CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 28 2007, 04:23 PM~9101507
> *DAMN GOOD SHIT BRO...CAME OUT CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *


X2 looks real clean


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 28 2007, 04:08 PM~9101459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


opa-locka custom :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 28 2007, 07:40 PM~9101864
> *opa-locka custom  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 

looks nice danny


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

4 4 4 4 sale! 27k original miles, clean as fuck PM me


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 28 2007, 06:05 PM~9102044
> *4 4 4 4 sale! 27k original miles, clean as fuck PM me
> 
> 
> ...


yo that Monte is supper clean.... wat u have in mind now for a daily....


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 28 2007, 06:05 PM~9102044
> *4 4 4 4 sale! 27k original miles, clean as fuck PM me
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :loco:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 26 2007, 11:54 AM~9089989
> *DEM RICERS NEED TO PACK IT UP, WRAP IT UP, N GIT GONEEE.
> *


bitch u have a ricer...lol...dont worry so do i,but we keep them both in the game...dale mariconson!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 28 2007, 04:08 PM~9101459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0...Damn, i see yall boy's getting down over there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 28 2007, 06:35 PM~9102250
> *bitch u have a ricer...lol...dont worry so do i,but we keep them both in the game...dale mariconson!!!!!
> *



yehp so staytuned for sum new thangs coming out to tha streets


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 28 2007, 04:08 PM~9101459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



danny spraying that wet shit lol hey danny hit me up


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 28 2007, 06:18 PM~9102118
> *yo that Monte is supper clean.... wat u have in mind now for a daily....
> *


new car :biggrin: christmas coming early this year


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 28 2007, 06:40 PM~9101864
> *opa-locka custom  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

anyone have the top half of a tire kit they wanna sell??


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 25 2007, 11:09 AM~9081359
> *i got this for sale pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

4 SALE MIAMI...5000 TAKES IT....I KNOW YA BOYZ GOT BREAD...CHECK MY THREAD FOR ALOT MORE PIX 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367799


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Oct 28 2007, 10:33 PM~9102736
> *anyone have the top half of a tire kit they wanna sell??
> *



I got one for a bigbody what you offering? :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 28 2007, 07:08 PM~9101459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm hook me up i wanna paint some rims too.........(Pink of Course!)


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

hey

nice pics in this topic!

i am in the miami area from nov.12-22.. are there any cruises or ships i can visit?!


i'd need a new interior for my 64.

any help would be appreciated!

greets from europe,alex


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2007, 06:57 AM~9099357
> *TTT!!!! that shit used to be a bad ass spot. We should deff start that shit.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yuh alot memories back in the days wen every car club used to ride out to the grove on sat nites dat shit used to be pack till 2am.we miami ****** lucky we got a place like the grove n da beach to cruise n pimp your ride we,so those out there that aint scare come out to the grove on saturdays nites around 11 lets start this hangout real talk :thumbsup: :yessad: n fuk da cops :guns:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2007, 06:57 AM~9099357
> *TTT!!!! that shit used to be a bad ass spot. We should deff start that shit.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hangout at the grove again on saturday nites at 11 all car clubs come tru ,so wash them regals n chevys n caddys on saturday morning n lets start da grove n rember n case the cops kick us out u still got da grove to post up or u can take a drive down to da beach  :yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 29 2007, 07:02 AM~9105160
> *hangout at the grove again on saturday nites at 11 all car clubs come tru ,so wash them regals n chevys n caddys on saturday morning n lets start da grove n rember n case the cops kick us out u still got da grove to post up or u can take a drive down to da beach    :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> i got this for sale pm me if interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 29 2007, 07:02 AM~9105160
> *hangout at the grove again on saturday nites at 11 all car clubs come tru ,so wash them regals n chevys n caddys on saturday morning n lets start da grove n rember n case the cops kick us out u still got da grove to post up or u can take a drive down to da beach    :yes:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: ...WHOZ RIDEN dis SATURDAY!!... :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IM IN, THE GROVE'S THE SHIT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 29 2007, 11:29 AM~9106553
> *IM IN, THE GROVE'S THE SHIT
> *


yuh spread the word out we starting the hangout again at da grove saturdays at 11 at taco bell n then after take a lil crusie around da grove hit them switches.lets make this happen BLV ACES, STR8 PIMPIN,ROLLIN,ROLLERZ ONLY, UCE,LOW LYFE,STREETS OF GOLD,MYSTIC STYLES, N EVERYBODY ELSE :wave: ,its da best place u got da girls, da nite life peolpe goin da club 2 much 2 list on saturday nites at da grove we just cant let the cops scare us away :guns:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MY BOY IS A HIALEAH COP N HE IS IN THE SECTION OF CHECKERS. HE SAID HIM N HIS BOYS DON'T GIVE A FUCK DAT WE'RE THERE IN THE PARKINLOT CHILLIN JUST AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT COOL N NO BURNIN OUT...DA FIRST FUCKIN RETARD DAT STARTS ACTIN FUCKIN RETARD N WE'RE OUT. BUT OTHER THEN DAT HE DOESN'T GIVE A FUCK...SO ON THE REAL TIP LET'S GO OUT THERE CHILL N HAVE FUCKIN FUN...NO DRAMA, NO FUCKIN RETARDS AND EXPECIALLY NO FUCKIN HATIN ASS ****** OUT THERE THAT CAN'T TAKE DA HEAT WHEN THEY DA ONES ASKING FOR IT....


DATS MY .02 CENTS....LET'S HAVE FUN...*

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 29 2007, 04:56 PM~9107665
> *MY BOY IS A HIALEAH COP N HE IS IN THE SECTION OF CHECKERS. HE SAID HIM N HIS BOYS DON'T GIVE A FUCK DAT WE'RE THERE IN THE PARKINLOT CHILLIN JUST AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT COOL N NO BURNIN OUT...DA FIRST FUCKIN RETARD DAT STARTS ACTIN FUCKIN RETARD N WE'RE OUT. BUT OTHER THEN DAT HE DOESN'T GIVE A FUCK...SO ON THE REAL TIP LET'S GO OUT THERE CHILL N HAVE FUCKIN FUN...NO DRAMA, NO FUCKIN RETARDS AND EXPECIALLY NO FUCKIN HATIN ASS ****** OUT THERE THAT CAN'T TAKE DA HEAT WHEN THEY DA ONES ASKING FOR IT....
> DATS MY .02 CENTS....LET'S HAVE FUN...
> 
> ...


its official! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 29 2007, 04:52 PM~9108145
> *its official!  :biggrin:
> *


 the offical hialeah hang out .!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

OH BOY! :cheesy:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 29 2007, 09:33 AM~9105829
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup: ...WHOZ RIDEN dis SATURDAY!!... :wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


sounds good sounds good


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

opa-locka custom


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 29 2007, 04:32 PM~9108877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao hahahahahah yall some nasty ass ****** postin that shit online :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

taco bell hang out in tha grove??????? :yes:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 29 2007, 04:32 PM~9108877
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt expect that at all...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 29 2007, 07:40 PM~9109373
> *i didnt expect that at all...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lmaooo but u liked it huh ?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

This came in yesterday. 1990 Cadillac Brougham. Car does not start. Old owner stated the car has not been started in years. Will make a very good parts car or maybe you want convert your fleetwood into a 90 or maybe youre willing to bring her back to life Whatever. The vehicle is only missing one door trim which is shown on the pic, all others are intact. I need this gone fast $600 obo located in hialeah. Have title and keys.  
Best way to reach me is by phone. Leave a message. 786-285-7009-magik


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

that 90 looks like a good parts car :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Oct 29 2007, 07:34 PM~9110362
> *that 90 looks like a good parts car  :thumbsup:
> *


get that hoe chino will make your to a 90 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Oct 29 2007, 09:34 PM~9110362
> *that 90 looks like a good parts car  :thumbsup:
> *



so then WTF u waiting on ?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 29 2007, 09:48 PM~9110475
> *so then WTF u waiting on ?
> *


x3..Need this car gone tomorrow homie, willing to negotiate price.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ROLLIN C.C. *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcZKihtfu2o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZFSE_uppHk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz-vjlZOvlQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjG2SvMNyUI


KING OF THE STREETS CAR SHOW....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mweDne928Rk

HIALEAH HANGOUT @ CHECKERS...MY DAWG LINDSY N DA LAYITLOW CREW...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7ChND7tDqA


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Boulevard305, , Fleetwood 305 waasss up my ni99as


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

Was up Talk A Lot


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 29 2007, 10:00 PM~9110575
> *ROLLIN C.C.
> 
> 
> ...



lmaoo necesita mas baterias!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

97 deville leather a/c 120k miles runs like a champ 2,600 o.b.oIMG]http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n59/STNPREZ/Picture183.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *SILVERLAC305*

:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 29 2007, 05:32 PM~9108877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 this ***** wild


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WUZ UP ***** CALL ME UP


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9110718
> *lmaoo necesita mas baterias!
> *



WUT A HATIN ASS *****...FROM WUT I C ATLEAST HE'S HOPPIN LOL :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng6c6palUr0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 30 2007, 12:20 AM~9111520
> *WUT A HATIN ASS *****...FROM WUT I C ATLEAST HE'S HOPPIN LOL :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng6c6palUr0
> *



lmaoo and u missed all the hoppin concentrating on me n shit ... and den u hear P in the background all mariconiado n shit


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 29 2007, 07:10 PM~9110122
> *This came in yesterday. 1990 Cadillac Brougham. Car does not start. Old owner stated the car has not been started in years. Will make a very good parts car or maybe you want convert your fleetwood into a 90 or maybe youre willing to bring her back to life Whatever. The vehicle is only missing one door trim which is shown on the pic, all others are intact. I need this gone fast $600 obo located in hialeah. Have title and keys.
> Best way to reach me is by phone. Leave a message. 786-285-7009-magik
> 
> ...




dammmmm just what u need but dont have the money dammm so many billz not enof money to play


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

THATS WATS UP WITH THEM VIDEOS ***** FOO HELL NAW WE WAS CLOWNING :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 29 2007, 05:07 PM~9109146
> *taco bell hang out in tha grove??????? :yes:
> *


US 1 N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL AT DA GROVE ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RYDERS LOWRIDERS BIG RIMS SATURDAY NITE AT 11PM :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 30 2007, 09:19 AM~9112842
> *US 1 N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL AT DA GROVE ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RYDERS LOWRIDERS BIG RIMS SATURDAY NITE AT 11PM :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 30 2007, 03:01 AM~9112396
> *THATS WATS UP WITH THEM VIDEOS ***** FOO HELL NAW WE WAS CLOWNING  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *




DATS JUST HOW WE ROLL *****... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

THE GROVE ITS BACK THATS WATS UP


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 29 2007, 10:20 PM~9111520
> *WUT A HATIN ASS *****...FROM WUT I C ATLEAST HE'S HOPPIN LOL :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng6c6palUr0
> *



:wow: elba la fumadora was there ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 29 2007, 10:17 PM~9110718
> *lmaoo necesita mas baterias!
> *


ay ***** we were having technical difficulties :cheesy:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> > i got this for sale pm me if interested
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 29 2007, 07:02 AM~9105160
> *hangout at the grove again on saturday nites at 11 all car clubs come tru ,so wash them regals n chevys n caddys on saturday morning n lets start da grove n rember n case the cops kick us out u still got da grove to post up or u can take a drive down to da beach    :yes:
> *


im b out there is week end


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 30 2007, 02:59 AM~9112240
> *dammmmm just what u need but dont have the money dammm so many billz not enof money to play
> *


Will consider cash and partial trades as well. Need some pumps, chrome ,billet accessories. Let me know, if this car does not sell tonight I take off the front and some other valuable parts and shes going to get junked. Price is very negitiable.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 30 2007, 12:30 PM~9114933
> *trade for a clean g-body
> *


ttt


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 29 2007, 10:20 PM~9111520
> *WUT A HATIN ASS *****...FROM WUT I C ATLEAST HE'S HOPPIN LOL :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng6c6palUr0
> *


:0


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 29 2007, 09:47 PM~9110474
> *get that hoe chino will make your to a 90 :biggrin:
> *


im workiin on dat...my car does need some reconstruction


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 29 2007, 09:48 PM~9110475
> *so then WTF u waiting on ?
> *


 da money fool.....C R E A M


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Oct 29 2007, 04:28 PM~9108843
> *sounds good sounds good
> *


***** hit me up on saturday 4 we can ride`


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Oct 30 2007, 07:31 PM~9118198
> *im workiin on dat...my car does need some reconstruction
> *


yes it does


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

[qhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjG2SvMNyUI[/url]

little by little we be comeing out how we use to be...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjG2SvMNyUI[/url]


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 30 2007, 07:19 AM~9112842
> *US 1 N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL AT DA GROVE ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RYDERS LOWRIDERS BIG RIMS SATURDAY NITE AT 11PM :thumbsup:
> *


LES GET IT ID LOVE TO SEE ALL OF US POSTED UP LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS BUT ALL PEOPLES WITH ISSUES AND BEEF LEAVE THAT SCHIT AT DA CRIB I'M NOT TRYING TO BE NEGATIVE OR TALK SCHIT BUT THATS WHY WE GET RAN OFF FROM HANGOUTS NOBODY KNOWS HOW TO ACT LIKE NORMAL PEOPLE SO "LES GET IT"


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'VE BEEN THINKING OF DOING LIKE A SATURDAY AFTERNOON HANGOUT OR SUNDAY, FOR VETERANS DAY ON THE WEEKEND OF THE 11TH OF NOVEMBER,I OWN A TATTOO PARLOR IN MIAMI GARDENS ITS RIGHT ON 27 AVE AND 159 ST. THE PARKING LOT IS VERY SPACEOUS FOR LIKE ABOUT 60 CARS OR SO, I WANNA DO IT LEGIT, ILL TALK TO THE LAND LORD SO THERE WONT BE NO PROBLEM, JUST WANTED TO RUN THAT IDEA BY YOU GUYS TO SEE IF ANY BODY GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS ABOUT IT, ITS LIKE ANOTHER SPOT TO SHOW OFF THE RIDES AND HAVE FUN ,AND OFCOURSE MY SHOP WILL BE OPEN AND HAVE SOME GOOD DEALS GOING ON THE TATS, AND IM ALSO THINKING BOUT HAVING A BBQ GOING TOO. WHAT YOU GUYS THINK 







.


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

4 SALE

90-92 LAC LIGHTS $100









90-92 LAC GRILLE $25









80-89 FRONT FILLERS $40









PM ME


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 31 2007, 11:02 AM~9121998
> *I'VE BEEN THINKING OF DOING LIKE A SATURDAY AFTERNOON HANGOUT OR SUNDAY, FOR VETERANS DAY ON THE WEEKEND OF THE 11TH OF NOVEMBER,I OWN A TATTOO PARLOR IN MIAMI GARDENS ITS RIGHT ON 27 AVE AND 159 ST. THE PARKING LOT IS VERY SPACEOUS FOR LIKE ABOUT 60 CARS OR SO, I WANNA DO IT LEGIT, ILL TALK TO THE LAND LORD SO THERE WONT BE NO PROBLEM, JUST WANTED TO RUN THAT IDEA BY YOU GUYS TO SEE IF ANY BODY GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS ABOUT IT, ITS LIKE ANOTHER SPOT TO SHOW OFF THE RIDES AND HAVE FUN ,AND OFCOURSE MY SHOP WILL BE OPEN AND HAVE SOME GOOD DEALS GOING ON THE TATS, AND IM ALSO THINKING BOUT HAVING A BBQ GOING TOO.  WHAT YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 31 2007, 08:28 AM~9121731
> *LES GET IT ID LOVE TO SEE ALL OF US POSTED UP LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS BUT ALL PEOPLES WITH ISSUES AND BEEF LEAVE THAT SCHIT AT DA CRIB I'M NOT TRYING TO BE NEGATIVE OR TALK SCHIT BUT THATS WHY WE GET RAN OFF FROM HANGOUTS NOBODY KNOWS HOW TO ACT LIKE NORMAL PEOPLE SO "LES GET IT"
> *


YUH STARTING DIZ SATURDAY LEST START GOIN CRUISIN DA GROVE AGAIN SO KEEP SPREADIN DA WORD OUT THE GROVE IS BACK US 1 N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY AT 11PM UCE, ROLLIN ROLLERZ ONLY,LOW LYFE, STREETS OF GOLD, BLV ACE, STR PIMPIN,SECONED TO NONE, SOLO RYDERS N EVERYBODY ELSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HIT DA GROVE DIZ SATURDAY


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 31 2007, 10:08 AM~9122520
> *
> *


YUH DATS Y WE PAY TAXES 4 TO MAKE DA GROVE LOK NICE SO WE GOTTA ENJOY IT NO MORE CONSTRUTION AT DA GROVE , I THINK ALL DA OLD SKOOL ****** KNOW WAT AM TALKIN ABOUT CRUISEN LIKE IT WAS BACK IN DA DAYS


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 31 2007, 01:25 PM~9124262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN' GOOD


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE SHOP IN FT LAUDERDALE THAT HAD THE BLUE AND ORANGE 4 DOOR CUTLASS


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Oct 31 2007, 03:00 PM~9124999
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE SHOP IN FT LAUDERDALE THAT HAD THE BLUE AND ORANGE 4 DOOR CUTLASS
> *


B&C


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'VE BEEN THINKING OF DOING LIKE A SATURDAY AFTERNOON HANGOUT OR SUNDAY, FOR VETERANS DAY ON THE WEEKEND OF THE 11TH OF NOVEMBER,I OWN A TATTOO PARLOR IN MIAMI GARDENS ITS RIGHT ON 27 AVE AND 159 ST. THE PARKING LOT IS VERY SPACEOUS FOR LIKE ABOUT 60 CARS OR SO, I WANNA DO IT LEGIT, ILL TALK TO THE LAND LORD SO THERE WONT BE NO PROBLEM, JUST WANTED TO RUN THAT IDEA BY YOU GUYS TO SEE IF ANY BODY GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS ABOUT IT, ITS LIKE ANOTHER SPOT TO SHOW OFF THE RIDES AND HAVE FUN ,AND OFCOURSE MY SHOP WILL BE OPEN AND HAVE SOME GOOD DEALS GOING ON THE TATS, AND IM ALSO THINKING BOUT HAVING A BBQ GOING TOO. WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 31 2007, 07:07 PM~9125511
> *I'VE BEEN THINKING OF DOING LIKE A SATURDAY AFTERNOON HANGOUT OR SUNDAY, FOR VETERANS DAY ON THE WEEKEND OF THE 11TH OF NOVEMBER,I OWN A TATTOO PARLOR IN MIAMI GARDENS ITS RIGHT ON 27 AVE AND 159 ST. THE PARKING LOT IS VERY SPACEOUS FOR LIKE ABOUT 60 CARS OR SO, I WANNA DO IT LEGIT, ILL TALK TO THE LAND LORD SO THERE WONT BE NO PROBLEM, JUST WANTED TO RUN THAT IDEA BY YOU GUYS TO SEE IF ANY BODY GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS ABOUT IT, ITS LIKE ANOTHER SPOT TO SHOW OFF THE RIDES AND HAVE FUN ,AND OFCOURSE MY SHOP WILL BE OPEN AND HAVE SOME GOOD DEALS GOING ON THE TATS, AND IM ALSO THINKING BOUT HAVING A BBQ GOING TOO.  WHAT YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea as long as ders food


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Nov 1 2007, 12:39 AM~9127472
> *
> *



what it do nelson


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

sell 99 town car $6000 or trade for a big body cadillac


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Oct 28 2007, 11:06 PM~9104083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 1 2007, 12:02 PM~9129867
> *sell 99 town car $6000 or trade for a big body cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0


*should sell quikkkk


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone got any cutlass or regal doors?????????? let me know let me know.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> > i got this for sale pm me if interested or trade
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Question.. Should i trade my town car for a 95 impala ss on 22'' Dub Bellagio

My car has 83k miles and the impala has 122k.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 1 2007, 09:42 AM~9130209
> *Question.. Should i trade my town car for a 95 impala ss on 22'' Dub Bellagio
> 
> My car has 83k miles and the impala has 122k.
> *


 :nosad: ....I like the TC better.. but thats just me.. good luck eihter way..


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 1 2007, 12:42 PM~9130209
> *Question.. Should i trade my town car for a 95 impala ss on 22'' Dub Bellagio
> 
> My car has 83k miles and the impala has 122k.
> *



you talkin bout mikes impala???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 1 2007, 12:45 PM~9130239
> *:nosad: ....I like the TC better.. but thats just me.. good luck eihter way..
> *


 :uh: u a fool :biggrin: 

i shall keep my opinion to my self. and state the facts. 














not sure wut year urs is or wut trim package, but u get the idea. (and this is stock)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

An Impala will always be better than a ford................they become collectibles and classics.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 1 2007, 02:02 PM~9132341
> *An Impala will always be better than a ford................they become collectibles and classics.
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 1 2007, 02:02 PM~9132341
> *An Impala will always be better than a ford................they become collectibles and classics.
> *


x10000 :biggrin: 
Ill take an Impala over the TC any day


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 31 2007, 06:32 PM~9126356
> *hell yea as long as ders food
> *


yous a fool lol wat u up to wen are we going to see ur Vette hit the streets......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i need regal or cutlass doors.... lemmie know!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 1 2007, 02:14 PM~9132443
> *yep :biggrin:
> *


There s 1 on its way 2 your crib!! hno:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 1 2007, 12:42 PM~9130209
> *Question.. Should i trade my town car for a 95 impala ss on 22'' Dub Bellagio
> 
> My car has 83k miles and the impala has 122k.
> *


just be sure its an impala not a caprice.


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 1 2007, 05:16 PM~9132463
> *yous a fool lol wat u up to wen are we going to see ur Vette hit the streets......
> *


hopefully soon...... hit me up


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 1 2007, 05:02 PM~9132341
> *An Impala will always be better than a ford................they become collectibles and classics.
> *


HELLLLL FUK YEA. its all about dem bowties.. FORD= FUCKING OLD RAGIDY DOG :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Oct 31 2007, 03:25 PM~9124262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHINO3O5, HEAVErollerz90, 305KingCadillac, *rollin lincoln*


WUSSUP BITCH


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Nov 1 2007, 06:14 PM~9133418
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHINO3O5, HEAVErollerz90, 305KingCadillac, rollin lincoln
> WUSSUP BITCH
> *



dayum ***** why he gotta be all that ?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

do your research on the impala. i know a ***** that spend 9gs only to find out later it was a impala clone...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Nov 1 2007, 07:28 PM~9133941
> *do your research on the impala. i know a ***** that spend 9gs only to find out later it was a impala clone...
> *


impala clowned ( cl-OWNED )


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

sellin train horns if u interested pm me


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 1 2007, 05:30 PM~9133949
> *impala clowned ( cl-OWNED )
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 1 2007, 12:31 PM~9130707
> *you talkin bout mikes impala???
> *


yeah.. he wants to trade


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Nov 1 2007, 07:28 PM~9133941
> *do your research on the impala. i know a ***** that spend 9gs only to find out later it was a impala clone...
> *


he didnt see the shifter or anythin? 

its mike (fruitloops) impala that he wants to trade


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn+Nov 1 2007, 08:28 PM~9133941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 invest in a carfax report. also always good to kno the cars history


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 1 2007, 07:42 PM~9134825
> *he didnt see the shifter or anythin?
> 
> its mike (fruitloops) impala that he wants to trade
> *


NOT ALL HAVE A SHIFTER IF IM NOT MISTAKING ONLY 96 HAVE THE SHIFTER ON THE FLOOR AND THE 95 HAS IT IN TOP LIKE A REGULAR CHEVY


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 1 2007, 10:16 PM~9135078
> *NOT ALL HAVE A SHIFTER IF IM NOT MISTAKING ONLY 96 HAVE THE SHIFTER ON THE FLOOR AND THE 95 HAS IT IN TOP LIKE A REGULAR CHEVY
> *


u sure? i think 95 has it on the bottom too


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone looking for a really cheap daily. Got a 1994 Lexus ES300 that came in yesterday. Needs a little TLC. Leather,sunroof,a/c c/d. Looking to get $700 obo. Hit me up at the number in the sig. Im sure you can clean it up and flip it for at least 
$2000. Hit me up. Im also willing to trade for a decent buick regal,. 

:biggrin: Not a bad deal a Lexus for a Regal :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 1 2007, 08:25 PM~9135186
> *u sure? i think 95 has it on the bottom too
> *


IVE SEEN REAL 95 IMPALAS WITH SHIFTERS ON THE TOP

I THINK IT WAS AN OPTION


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*

bearr ... how was it dressing up as one of THE FAT BOYS for halloweeen ?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 1 2007, 10:42 AM~9130782
> *:uh:  u a fool  :biggrin:
> 
> i shall keep my opinion to my self. and state the facts.
> ...


Well like i said JOE!  ... Thats just my opinion.. i guess its because i just perfer riding luxury..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 1 2007, 11:18 PM~9136162
> *IVE SEEN REAL 95 IMPALAS WITH SHIFTERS ON THE TOP
> 
> I THINK IT WAS AN OPTION
> *



Only the 96 has the shifter on the floor................94 and 95 is on the wheel


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

94 n 95 impala has the shifter on top.. 96 is the only 1 with the shifter on the center console. mike's impala is a real impala. but it needs some love.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 30 2007, 08:33 AM~9113253
> *THE GROVE ITS BACK THATS WATS UP
> *


  YOU'LL DONT FORGET COME OUT TOMMORW NITE AT THE GROVE LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS, ALL CLUBS , SOLO RYDERS :wave: US 1 N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE 11PM, DONT FORGET TO CHARGE THOSE BATTERYS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok Mike's impala is a real impala it needs some TLC but it runs strong only shit you gotta do is cosmetic...Mike's impala is a 95 but the guy who had it before got the kit and made it to where the shifter is on the floor...i say you get the ss you will fall in love once you smoke the 22's


Note: Only difference between a 95 ss and a 96 ss is the 96 has regular gauges not a digital dash and the shifter on the floor..


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 1 2007, 09:02 AM~9129867
> *sell 99 town car $6000 or trade for a big body cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

check outt these 30's

http://www.floridaminis.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2997


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 2 2007, 01:18 AM~9136162
> *IVE SEEN REAL 95 IMPALAS WITH SHIFTERS ON THE TOP
> 
> I THINK IT WAS AN OPTION
> *


THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A 95 IMPALA WITH A CENTER SHIFT...THAT WAS A SPEACIAL EDITION THAT CAME OUT IN 96!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WAS UP 96 LINCOLN


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 29 2007, 09:33 AM~9105829
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup: ...WHOZ RIDEN dis SATURDAY!!... :wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes: DA GROVE IS BACK LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS,ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT,UCE, ROLLIN ROLLERZ ONLY,BLVD ACE, STR8 PIMPIN,STREETS OF GOLD,ELENGANCE,LOW LYFE,AND ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS :wave: US I N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE AT 11


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 3 2007, 07:25 AM~9145217
> *:yes: DA GROVE IS BACK LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS,ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT,UCE, ROLLIN ROLLERZ ONLY,BLVD ACE, STR8 PIMPIN,STREETS OF GOLD,ELENGANCE,LOW LYFE,AND ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS :wave:                          US I N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE AT 11
> *


les get it


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

man it's been a long ass time since i've been to da grove see you guy out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Nov 3 2007, 08:31 AM~9145349
> *man it's been a long ass time since i've been to da grove see you guy out there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: YES SIR,NO MORE CONSTRUTION ITS LOOKIN CLEAN ITS NOT JUST DA HANGOUT BUT TO CRUISE DA GROVE N HIT SWITCHES IN FRONT OF COCO WALK WERE ALL DA CLUBS AT LOL :biggrin: SO COME OUT TONITE 2 DA GROVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

at what time is eveyrbody meetin up?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 3 2007, 10:18 AM~9145763
> *at what time is eveyrbody meetin up?
> *


AT 11PM AT TACO BELL N IF U WANT U KAN GO CRUISE DA GROVE LIKE BAK IN DAYS :yes:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

1979 monte 4sale 1500... ORIGINAL OWNER!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 3 2007, 12:11 PM~9145732
> *:yes: YES SIR,NO MORE CONSTRUTION ITS LOOKIN CLEAN ITS NOT JUST DA HANGOUT BUT TO CRUISE DA GROVE N HIT SWITCHES IN FRONT OF COCO WALK WERE ALL DA CLUBS AT LOL :biggrin:                              SO COME OUT  TONITE 2 DA GROVE                                                                                                      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!! See yall ****** out there.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> > i got this for sale pm me if interested
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Nov 3 2007, 10:47 AM~9145876
> *X2!!!! See yall ****** out there.
> *


YES SIR, ITS GOIN DOWN 2NITE US 1 N 32 AV AT TACO BELL AT 11 AT DA GROVE LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS COME OUT N REPRESENT,UCE,ROLLIN,ROLLERZ ONLY,LOW LYFE,BLVD ACE, MYSTIK STLYES,ELANGNCE,STR8 PIMPIN N ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS :wave: SEE U OUT THERE N EVERY WEEKEND


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 3 2007, 03:43 PM~9147353
> *YES SIR, ITS GOIN DOWN 2NITE US 1 N 32 AV AT TACO BELL AT 11 AT DA GROVE LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS COME OUT N REPRESENT,UCE,ROLLIN,ROLLERZ ONLY,LOW LYFE,BLVD ACE, MYSTIK STLYES,ELANGNCE,STR8 PIMPIN N ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS  :wave: SEE U OUT THERE N EVERY WEEKEND
> *


Fo sho.. i'll be out there repping.. :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Daaleeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 3 2007, 05:43 PM~9147353
> *YES SIR, ITS GOIN DOWN 2NITE US 1 N 32 AV AT TACO BELL AT 11 AT DA GROVE LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS COME OUT N REPRESENT,UCE,ROLLIN,ROLLERZ ONLY,LOW LYFE,BLVD ACE, MYSTIK STLYES,ELANGNCE,STR8 PIMPIN N ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS  :wave: SEE U OUT THERE N EVERY WEEKEND
> *


Fa sho congrats miami, we started up da grove again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That shit was chill as fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yeah thats shit was pimp something to do on saterday nights again


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 3 2007, 06:14 PM~9148173
> *Daaleeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


this ***** :cheesy: 

what up fool big things going down , haller


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

cool time, not as many people but every one was cool, no beef no drama


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 4 2007, 12:16 AM~9149794
> *cool time, not as many people but every one was cool, no beef no drama
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u didnt waste time


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 4 2007, 12:16 AM~9149798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ol Black ass car LOL.....Taco bell was str8 but more ppl need to go


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 4 2007, 12:16 AM~9149794
> *cool time, not as many people but every one was cool, no beef no drama
> 
> 
> ...


He was offering sex for food so you know his ass still starving LMAO


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 4 2007, 12:47 AM~9149885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u didnt waste time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

for the first day it was cool now if we could have only found

94pimplac hmm where was he


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 2 2007, 02:06 PM~9137707
> * YOU'LL DONT FORGET COME OUT TOMMORW NITE AT THE GROVE LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS, ALL CLUBS , SOLO RYDERS :wave: US 1 N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE 11PM, DONT FORGET TO CHARGE THOSE BATTERYS LOL :biggrin:
> *


hey, miami riderz!

am coming to miami from nov 12-22. i have a 64 impala ss low project in progress. is there any cruise when i'm there?
what about this saturday night thing? is it already happening?

would be great if you could show me some banging action out there!

greets from europe,alex


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

for sell got to go


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 4 2007, 12:51 PM~9151704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2000 or obo


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Nov 3 2007, 10:47 PM~9149382
> *Fa sho congrats miami, we started up da grove again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That shit was chill as fuck :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2... ... It was a good turnout.. :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 4 2007, 02:48 PM~9151976
> *x2... ... It was a good turnout.. :thumbsup:
> *



YES SIR DAT SHIT WAS KRAZY LAST NITE...EVERY CHILLIN N TALKIN 2 EACH OTHER LIK IF NOTHIN. THANK GOD ALL DEM HATERZ STAYED HOME LOL... :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Nov 4 2007, 04:01 PM~9152637
> *some of todays pics
> 
> 
> ...


boy that RIB FEST was the best


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 3 2007, 12:44 PM~9146446
> *3,000obo or 3,300 with 14s or trade the 14s are on my girls lac
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

david that 300 was looking hard ass fuck last nite!!!! mad props on that paint cuz!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

20 inch Michelin Pilot Sport Tires

295/25/r20 for the rear and 255/30/r20 for the front!...



250 o.b.o.


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

NICE TIRES FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 4 2007, 10:39 PM~9154408
> *sold
> *


 :0 who baught it :cheesy:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506
*It's 100% official *









*January 5th and 6th Rick cruise and BBQ/Car Show info*

Saturday January 5th 2008
Rick Porch Cruise

Stop #1
8:00pm
Beto's Mexican Food
103 Semoran Blvd (aka state road 436)
Casselberry, FL, 32730
(Show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

Stop #2 
Roll-out/cruise from Beto's at 10:00pm travel to

Circit City
Colonial Plaza Market
2728 East. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, FL, 32803
(Show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

Stop #3
Roll-out cruise at midnight/12:00am travel to
Orange Ave/Downtown Orlando
(Tear up the streets lowriding)

Sunday January 6th 2008
Individuals Car Club Celebration/BBQ , Car Show and Hop

Central Florida Fairgrounds 
4603 West. Colonial Drive (AKA Highway 50)
Orlando, Florida 32808

*BBQ & Picnic
10:00am---- till ----7:00pm*
Free food 
Cicken, Hot dogs and Hamburgers 
Free drinks 
Soda & Water
*Car Show & Hop off all day *

_*We will also be selling raffle tickets
50% of the money raised will be given back to 
each winning raffle ticket. $25.00 gift card
(Gift cards for Walmart ,Firestone tires, Publix ect.)
We will match half of the money raised
$500 @ half =$250 
$250= ten $25.00 gift cards


Bring your cars !!!! Lets have fun
hop off all day!
"Put your money where your mouth is"
Talk shit and bet your money
$50.00+ per person bets*_ 


More info will be given
P.M. all question to Tim (407) 405-3489 

THE HOTEL INFO FOR JAN 5-6 2008 WEEKEND
Close to events - all on the same road 

Davis park hotel
221 e colonial drive
Orlando, fl 32801
407 425 9065
$55.00 / Night
1 mile from events

Holiday Inn Express/Best Western
8750 E Colonial Dr, Orlando,FL 32817
407-282-3900 
$85.00 / Night
4-5 miles from events

Days Inn
11639 E Colonial Dr
Orlando, FL 32817
407-282-2777 
$95.00 / Night
6-7 miles from events

THESE HOTELS HAVE THE PARKING FOR TRAILERS AND ARE IN SAFE AREAS

DO NOT HOTEL ON WEST COLONIAL !!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Nov 3 2007, 10:47 PM~9149382
> *Fa sho congrats miami, we started up da grove again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That shit was chill as fuck :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: YES SIR DA GROVE IS BACK, SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA HOMIES N CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT N REPRESENTED :wave:, NO BEEF NO DRAMA HOPEFULLY NEXT SATURDAY NITE MORE PEOLPE COME OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT , I NEED TRANSMISSION WORK DONE ON MY MONTY, THE SHIT GAVE UP ON ME YESTERDAY. ANY BODY SELLING ONE HIT ME UP OR KNOW ANYONE TO REBUILT. THE REVERSE DOESNT WORK ONLY FOWARD,


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

MY BOY IS SELLIN THSES 22'S N ASKIN $1500 FOR DEM ANY QUESTION PM ME...

THEY HAVE FRONT WHEEL OFFSET AND HAVE 30 SERIES TIRES...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 4 2007, 12:51 PM~9151704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll pick it up on saturday thanks luis for the good deal on it


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

WHY CANT I GET A GOOD DEAL DOUBLE-O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Nov 5 2007, 06:08 PM~9161821
> *WHY CANT I GET A GOOD DEAL DOUBLE-O
> *


 :uh: 

i see your back online :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 4 2007, 08:39 PM~9154417
> *david that 300 was looking hard ass fuck last nite!!!! mad props on that paint cuz!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

ANYBODY IN MIAMI LOOKIN FOR A CLEAN ASS LAC....IM TRYIN TO TRADE FOR A REGULAR CAR LIKE A 95 N UP DEVILLE OR SUMTHIN THATS CLEAN...BUT WITH @ LEAST RIMS OR SUMTHIN.....HIT ME UP A.S.A.P....I NEED A CAR



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367799


OR U CAN BUY IT NOW FOR 5000


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 5 2007, 04:01 PM~9160599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

DAMN THEM SHITS LOOK GANGSTA POSTED UP IN FRONT LIKE THAT...ALL YA NEED IS MINE RITE NEXT TO THEM :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 5 2007, 04:01 PM~9160589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOTS OF THE CADDY CLEAN COMING ALONG REAL GANGSTA!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Looking for some 1956 Chevy Belair Turn signal lights and rear tail lights. New old stock or perfect condition. PM me with the info and also if anyones knows if the bowtie connection will have these parts. Thanks.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 6 2007, 01:46 PM~9166971
> *Looking for some 1956 Chevy Belair Turn signal lights and rear tail lights. New old stock or perfect condition. PM me with the info and also if anyones knows if the bowtie connection will have these parts. Thanks.
> *


Yea we carry a full line of parts, ill pm you the prices!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

What it dew MIA 305 Dade County....Good to be back home, SEMA was off the hook and cali never stops to amaze me, but heres a little news to share with yall.......

If your getting ready for Miami Lowrider....SLOW DOWN! you got extra time! 

First show is gonna be in arizona during the month of march and this years tour will be cut down to 7 shows only!

Not to mention we will only get one show this year, either Miami or Tampa will be cut :angry: 

Judges and lowrider had there rules meeting this past sunday.

Also for those of you going for titles, body mods will now give a max of 30 pts instead of 40 pts, and more will be awarded for craftmanship to even out the gap between transformer and normal cars going for title shots! (Year to late for me, lol!) Ill post some pics later after the hangover goes away...too many jager bombs! 

BIG :thumbsup: to the BLACKJACK CREW we shut that table down! Even with the torpedo's! (I promise you homes!) lol


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

LUCKY GUY


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 6 2007, 11:21 AM~9167255
> *What it dew MIA 305 Dade County....Good to be back home, SEMA was off the hook and cali never stops to amaze me, but heres a little news to share with yall.......
> 
> If your getting ready for Miami Lowrider....SLOW DOWN! you got extra time!
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 6 2007, 12:46 PM~9167787
> *
> 
> 
> ...




OMG...WTF HAPPENED...THAT SHIT ALMOST MADE ME CRY  ...I KNOW UR PISSED...THAT CUT IS CLEAN....GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Nov 6 2007, 01:26 PM~9168120
> *OMG...WTF HAPPENED...THAT SHIT ALMOST MADE ME CRY  ...I KNOW UR PISSED...THAT CUT IS CLEAN....GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *


NAW HOMIE IT AINT MINES,BUT THAT WAT HAPPENS WEN A FUKIN RACER CRASHES INTO A PARK CAR :angry: ILL BE MAD TO IF DAT WAS MY CAR


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

OH IIGHT...I WOULD OF BEAT THA ****** ASS THAT HIT IT :twak: :guns: ....I HOPE HE DID SOMETHIN....I HATE THEM FUCKIN "WEEDWACKER" CARS MAN..FUCKIN IMPORTS :biggrin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

ANYBODY IN MIAMI LOOKIN FOR A CLEAN ASS LAC....IM TRYIN TO TRADE FOR A REGULAR CAR LIKE A 95 N UP DEVILLE OR SUMTHIN THATS CLEAN...BUT WITH @ LEAST RIMS OR SUMTHIN.....HIT ME UP A.S.A.P....I NEED A CAR


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367799


OR U CAN BUY IT NOW FOR 5000


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

im back finally , but im moving to GA in bout 2 wks.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 6 2007, 11:21 AM~9167255
> *What it dew MIA 305 Dade County....Good to be back home, SEMA was off the hook and cali never stops to amaze me, but heres a little news to share with yall.......
> 
> If your getting ready for Miami Lowrider....SLOW DOWN! you got extra time!
> ...


50 states - 7 shows...WTF


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 7 2007, 10:05 AM~9174325
> *50 states - 7 shows...WTF
> *



My guess is cause the economy is doing so bad and shits getting expensive their costs is alot greater then the income they get on the shows...  :dunno:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 6 2007, 11:21 AM~9167255
> *What it dew MIA 305 Dade County....Good to be back home, SEMA was off the hook and cali never stops to amaze me, but heres a little news to share with yall.......
> 
> If your getting ready for Miami Lowrider....SLOW DOWN! you got extra time!
> ...


GLAD TO SEE YA BACK PIMP!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 7 2007, 10:05 AM~9174325
> *50 states - 7 shows...WTF
> *


Its all about the numbers...if it dont make $ it dont make cents......

I said it a while back after the super show this was comming, and everyone thought i was crazy...

They get more support for there shows back west, but oh well it is what it is....

One show and one show only, where will it be Miami or Tampa? hno:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 7 2007, 11:34 AM~9174958
> *Its all about the numbers...if it dont make $ it dont make cents......
> 
> I said it a while back after the super show this was comming, and everyone thought i was crazy...
> ...


yo large so u got any clue when the florida show might be?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

thats what i wanna know too is it tampa or miami and when is it going to be for sure :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 7 2007, 12:34 PM~9174958
> *Its all about the numbers...if it dont make $ it dont make cents......
> 
> I said it a while back after the super show this was comming, and everyone thought i was crazy...
> ...


gonna be hard to predict which one they choose. miami has the location, as in the city, which will always attract people from outside of florida. but then theres the people from just outside of florida, like atlanta, or people who wish to drive less and would rather drive a few hours to tampa, den all the way to miami, and miami people WOULD ride to tampa. 

:dunno: :uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

new elky?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 7 2007, 02:09 PM~9175540
> *new elky?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: shits old bear. not an elki , das some austrailian car. 


:biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 7 2007, 11:13 AM~9175574
> *:uh: shits old bear. not an elki , das some austrailian car.
> :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: 

looks alot better than da elky concept


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*ANY ONE 3 STACKS*


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

wuzup *****


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Nov 7 2007, 01:24 PM~9176425
> *wuzup *****
> *


yo ***** u been lost dogg` :uh:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Headin 2 da Grove hang out last Saturday nite! uffin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 7 2007, 02:09 PM~9175540
> *new elky?
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats a piece of shit its austrailian i think its a 4banger and i belive its front wheel drive or sum shit. its been around for awile there big out there.


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

A I GOT A LIL RUST ON THE A-PILLER OF MY CAR WHATS A GOOD SHOP THATS NOT GONNA BREAK MY BACK


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

I GOT A SHORT BED CHEVY TRUCK FOR SALE 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9176134


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

any black caprice 4sale??? i need somthing super cheap.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

84' regal 4/sale... some rust, new wind shield, rebuilt tranny and engine runs very good just need tune up since i came back from ft. pierce, sorry i took out the system and batteries, has the rack 4 a 2 pump setup, askin $1300. need moe info call me 786-326-8574 Q! rack work by Al of Uce c.c.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2007, 01:23 PM~9175221
> *yo large so u got any clue when the florida show might be?
> *


I'll know when they have there next meeting, but for sure arizona is first in march so it should be in april may,,,,,


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 7 2007, 11:34 PM~9180846
> *I'll know when they have there next meeting, but for sure arizona is first in march so it should be in april may,,,,,
> *


Tampa is on the schedule the only show that is not is miami and from what i hear is the only show in jeopardy this yr


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Nov 8 2007, 04:11 AM~9181485
> *Tampa is on the schedule  the only show that is not is miami  and  from what i hear is the only show in jeopardy this yr
> *



WELL ITS TRUE IF "JOHN KENNEDY" JUST CONFIRMED IT... NO MIAMI SHOW .....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 7 2007, 12:13 PM~9175574
> *:uh: shits old bear. not an elki , das some austrailian car.
> :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR IT IS...DAT'S DA SAME MODEL OF THE GTO THEY BROUGHT OUT DOWN HERE.... THEY EVEN HAVE A 4 DOOR MODEL OF THE GTO OVER THERE. BUT OVER THERE IS NOT CALLED GTO AND FROM WUT I HERD IT'S FASTER OVER THERE SO I GUESS IT HAS A V8 ON IT...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i was told that on the fair grounds calender it already had the show booked on a date :dunno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 8 2007, 08:07 AM~9181908
> *i was told that on the fair grounds calender it already had the show booked on a date :dunno:
> *



I HOPE DATS TRUE CUZ DE PINGA!!!!


----------



## 68phatcad (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Nov 7 2007, 03:39 PM~9177313
> *yea thats a piece of shit its austrailian i think its a 4banger and i belive its front wheel drive or sum shit. its been around for awile there big out there.
> *



haha you serious man???? it a Holden Ute, you guys will get them rebadged as chevy el caminos
that model is a couple of years old, but the new ones run the 6.0ltr L98 270kw (360hp)  


and the performance version made by Holden Special Vehicles runs a 307kw L98 (409hp)


----------



## 68phatcad (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Nov 8 2007, 06:45 AM~9181827
> *YES SIR IT IS...DAT'S DA SAME MODEL OF THE GTO THEY BROUGHT OUT DOWN HERE.... THEY EVEN HAVE A 4 DOOR MODEL OF THE GTO OVER THERE. BUT OVER THERE IS NOT CALLED GTO AND FROM WUT I HERD IT'S FASTER OVER THERE SO I GUESS IT HAS A V8 ON IT...
> *


the model is a holden commodore (4dr is standard)








you can get them with the L98 V8, V6 is standard, same as what the monaro has (u get them as GTO's)

the 2dr version is called a monaro - its an aussie classic muscle car dating back to the 60's (like your corvettes etc), they get exported to the US rebadged as GTO's - but they are built and designed in australia!, they also get rebaged and sent to europe under the Vauxhall brand as well.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68phatcad_@Nov 8 2007, 10:19 AM~9181967
> *the model is a holden commodore (4dr is standard)
> 
> 
> ...



that explains why it has NO GTO styling, not even american sports car influence in the design. just look at the mustangs, chargers, the future camaro, and future challenger, all look like muscle cars.


----------



## 68phatcad (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 8 2007, 07:30 AM~9182016
> *that explains why it has NO GTO styling, not even american sports car influence in the design. just look at the mustangs, chargers, the future camaro, and future challenger, all look like muscle cars.
> *



this is a 2006 Monaro (last year they were built - not being made anymore)










these are some of the monaros back in the 60's & 70s


















also factory convertable back in 2000 - but they never made production









and last but not least the all wheel drive version


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

BLVD ACES


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

got kits for sell


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 8 2007, 10:52 AM~9182085
> *BLVD ACES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 8 2007, 05:06 AM~9181660
> *WELL ITS TRUE IF "JOHN KENNEDY" JUST CONFIRMED IT... NO MIAMI SHOW .....
> *


OH WELL... I GUESS THERE IS NOTHING ELSE WE COULD DO..........BUT RIDE !! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 8 2007, 04:21 PM~9184553
> *
> 
> 
> ...





oooo now u got kits for sale :uh: ! i need a shell fool!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 8 2007, 03:08 PM~9184887
> *OH WELL... I GUESS THERE IS NOTHING ELSE WE COULD DO..........BUT RIDE !!  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir... but hope fully they make a miami show :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 8 2007, 07:54 PM~9185547
> *yes sir... but hope fully they make a miami show  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 8 2007, 05:03 PM~9185582
> *x2
> *


  you spoke ?....


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

anybody sellin a clean box chevy


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 8 2007, 07:03 PM~9185582
> *x2
> *


damn homie long ass time since i seen u on here


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

WE NEED TO CALL UP LOWRIDER AND GET THE SHOW DOWN SOUTH


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Nov 8 2007, 07:32 PM~9186583
> *WE NEED TO CALL UP LOWRIDER AND GET THE SHOW DOWN SOUTH
> *


im down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 8 2007, 08:06 AM~9181660
> *WELL ITS TRUE IF "JOHN KENNEDY" JUST CONFIRMED IT... NO MIAMI SHOW .....
> *



:uh: So what am I a LIAR or something :dunno: I tell ya, Yo john what are tonights loto numbers, :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Nov 8 2007, 10:32 PM~9186583
> *WE NEED TO CALL UP LOWRIDER AND GET THE SHOW DOWN SOUTH
> *


Office: 714 939 2441

Fax: 714 978 6390

Good Luck!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 8 2007, 10:30 PM~9186562
> *damn homie long ass time since i seen u on here
> *


LOL 4 REAL... I STILL GOT WHAT U NEED PM ME


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 8 2007, 06:59 PM~9185204
> *oooo now u got kits for sale  :uh:  !  i need a shell fool!
> *


 :uh: no u dont , stop being a bitch and start sanding.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 8 2007, 11:48 PM~9187705
> *:uh: no u dont , stop being a bitch and start sanding.
> *


 u know what fuck u fat boy! im takin the easy way out on this one


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 9 2007, 09:26 AM~9189342
> *i know what fuck u fat boy! im takin the easy way out on this one
> *


dont throw it away :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 8 2007, 02:21 PM~9184553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?????


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

I just spoke to lowrider and the girl told me that if they do have a miami show that it will be towards the end of the year. It is still up in the air if hey will be having one or not. But as for the tampa show, she said the date might change but they will still be having it.
I guess all we can do is hope for da best. You guys should all start calling and asking about the miami show, maybe they will think that more people are interested in the show this year and they wont cancel it! Oh and one more thing she confirmed that the first show is arizona and it is in march.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 9 2007, 10:40 AM~9189660
> *HOW MUCH?????
> *


300


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 4 2007, 03:51 PM~9151704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Nov 9 2007, 12:18 PM~9191037
> *I just spoke to lowrider and the girl told me that if they do have a miami show that it will be towards the end of the year. It is still up in the air if hey will be having one or not. But as for the tampa show, she said the date might change but they will still be having it.
> I guess all we can do is hope for da best. You guys should all start calling and asking about the miami show, maybe they will think that more people are interested in the show this year and they wont cancel it! Oh and one more thing she confirmed that the first show is arizona and it is in march.
> *



i guess we'll start seeing a lot of lowriders at the dub show from now on :dunno:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68phatcad_@Nov 8 2007, 10:11 AM~9181926
> *haha you serious man???? it a Holden Ute,  you guys will get them rebadged as chevy el caminos
> that model is a couple of years old, but the new ones run the 6.0ltr L98 270kw  (360hp)
> and the performance version made by Holden Special Vehicles  runs a 307kw L98 (409hp)
> *



dawgg aint nuttin like a v8 :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

We need to start a petition and have everyone sign it so they bring lowrider to miami again!!!! Does anyone have there E-mail address??


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Luxury Roller, *SwitchHitter*

wuz good *****


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

MIAMI WITH OUT A LOWIRDER SHOW IS LIKE A LOW LOW WITH OUR D'Z


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

OUT**


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 9 2007, 05:46 PM~9193696
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


Chillen cuhz... :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwnFBmDpfK0


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

is da grove going down again 2morrow?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 9 2007, 05:36 PM~9192622
> *i guess we'll start seeing a lot of lowriders at the dub show from now on :dunno:
> *


well dub show only allows spoked wheel's 20" and above 



> _Originally posted by cyclopes98+Nov 9 2007, 07:46 PM~9193695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@Nov 9 2007, 05:46 PM~9193695
> *We need to start a petition and have everyone sign it so they bring lowrider to miami again!!!! Does anyone have there E-mail address??
> *


wont do a thing.. miami wasnt that profitable to begin with


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Here ya go......

7 shows with 2 To Be Detrimined



2008 Lowrider Tour

TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE


Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair

Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds

Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show

June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum

TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center

TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center

Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Nov 9 2007, 02:18 PM~9191037
> *I just spoke to lowrider and the girl told me that if they do have a miami show that it will be towards the end of the year. It is still up in the air if hey will be having one or not. But as for the tampa show, she said the date might change but they will still be having it.
> I guess all we can do is hope for da best. You guys should all start calling and asking about the miami show, maybe they will think that more people are interested in the show this year and they wont cancel it! Oh and one more thing she confirmed that the first show is arizona and it is in march.
> *



Nobody believes me anymore! :tears:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 10 2007, 01:04 AM~9196383
> *Nobody believes me anymore! :tears:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 10 2007, 01:04 AM~9196383
> *Nobody believes me anymore! :tears:
> *



your touring with







next year?


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 10 2007, 02:28 AM~9195803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is ugly


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 10 2007, 04:16 AM~9196406
> *your touring with
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, new projects next year!

I'm just gonna enjoy







now.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

daamn ****** faast wit da piiics lol


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

one more for Opa-Locka Custom


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DAMMM FOO THAT SHIT CAME OUT LOOKING RAW ASS FUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

wuz up with the hagout cant go ima go pick up a caddy that will b soon at the hagout


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FACE IT, MIAMI THE LAST TWO YEARS HAS SUCKED ASS. ESPECAILLY LAST YEAR. THE CARS ARE GETTING HIGHER OFF THE GROUND. AND FOOLS WAS RENTING CARS, THROWING RIMS ON THE RENTAL, AND THEN TOSSING A PLAQUE IN THE WINDOW


----------



## rollin lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 10 2007, 03:55 PM~9198460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big up's to luis and chicho. that shit came out nice as fuck.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

anyone riding to the grove tonight???


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *marquison14zz*, Fleetwood 305


:uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 10 2007, 01:55 PM~9198460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Damn looking good Andre.. i'm glad to see people working on thier low low, and keeping this thang alive.. :thumbsup:


----------



## marquison14zz (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Nov 10 2007, 03:27 PM~9198836
> *anyone riding to the grove tonight???
> *


4real is anyone riding tonight?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 10 2007, 04:40 PM~9198675
> *FACE IT, MIAMI THE LAST TWO YEARS HAS SUCKED ASS.  ESPECAILLY LAST YEAR.  THE CARS ARE GETTING HIGHER OFF THE GROUND. AND FOOLS WAS RENTING CARS, THROWING RIMS ON THE RENTAL, AND THEN TOSSING A PLAQUE IN THE WINDOW
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

we should get a couple of companys to sponcor a show at the fair grounds like what they do in tampa (slamfest)
you might make some money

ill take a booth

anyone else
:dunno:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

grove was gay


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Possible Reasons for Chinlessness

** Uppercutted by Sub Zero and never recovered.*
** Fell down a ladder and hit every rung on the way down.*
* Jay Leno stole it.
** She got hit in the chin by a PS3.*
* She divided by 0. OH SHI--
* Her chin was donated to a young Bruce Campbell.
* * She is the daughter of Marilyn Manson and Brian Peppers*
** Shawn Michaels gave her a little Sweet Chin Music*
* She was turkey-slapped with a hammer.
* Everything below this lacks lulz.
* Her parents are Ed of "Ed, Edd & Eddy" and Danny DeVito as The Penguin.
* The pool was closed. The events following this are known to many as "The Chin Factor".
* In a previous life she was a murderer whose trademark was slicing off the chins of her victims. Now through karma and irony, she pays the price.
* That creepy chick from The Grudge got to her.
* She was born holding a note that read: "Owe you a chin -God".
* She has yet to earn a chin through MORTAL KOMBAT.
* Chin re-allocated to KurtBatz at the last minute due to building material shortages.
* She was playing Tekken when she was hit by Hwarang in the chin.
* She wished for a chin in Twisted Metal.
* Her plastic surgeon was watching an Ed, Edd, and Eddy marathon while doing the surgery.
* Hilarious Chainsaw accident
* As Marilyn Manson's daughter, was recruited to play in her father's band as the lead chin drummer. Had to retire when she became chinned out. Manson has now recruited Jimmy Hill for the longevity and the lulz!!!
* When she was a baby she was dropped on a table n her chin caught it but the rest of her face kept on going!!!
* After The Doctor Clotheslines her Mom for the epic Fail he continued to kick her in the chin multiple times, there-after raeped her.
* * Crippler crossface*
* XxPrincessPunkxx stole her chin.
* Alicedeeh stole her chin.
** She received a roundhouse kick from Chuck Norris.*
* Could be a large space due to a foetus being removed from face.
* * Chin-implant fell out. *


poor chick but...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 11 2007, 02:15 AM~9201934
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 11 2007, 03:15 AM~9201934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 06:39 PM~9199702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you gunna let me get them rims now :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 09:39 PM~9199702
> *
> 
> 
> ...




yo they didnt jack your shit up did they


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 10 2007, 02:20 PM~9197677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fifth wheel mania has spread through out Dade County! :biggrin: 

Looking good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 11 2007, 09:56 AM~9203001
> *yo they didnt jack your shit up did they
> *


 :no:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 11 2007, 09:51 AM~9202978
> *so you gunna let me get them rims now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

22' GFG FOR SELL http://miami.craigslist.org/pts/475019696.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 10 2007, 04:55 PM~9198460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn yall doing some tight work in opa locka!!!!!made props to you dre


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD ANDRE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 11 2007, 07:15 PM~9205500



what happened bruh?...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 9 2007, 11:54 PM~9195554
> *wont do a thing.. miami wasnt that profitable to begin with
> *



ol' rookie ass japs...lol


maybe not for the past couple years you been in the game it hasn't been. but before that, it was a huge show....lol



when are you going to come pick up your hammer foo?...lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter, IIMPALAA, *Luxury Roller*
:nicoderm:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 11 2007, 08:01 PM~9206291
> *ol' rookie ass japs...lol
> maybe not for the past couple years you been in the game it hasn't been. but before that, it was a huge show....lol
> when are you going to come pick up your hammer foo?...lol
> *


it was so big we had 2 shows in the year

now we aint getting shit

:tears:

this year i kinda knew it was going down da shitter when da gift bags had shirts from like 2005 & crappy ass videos


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 11 2007, 10:45 PM~9207005
> *it was so big we had 2 shows in the year
> 
> now we aint getting shit
> ...


they always gave old shirts...lol except maybe one year they gave up to date t-shirts but most of the others were old shirts...lol


it was 2002 when they had the show in jan. and the show in august.


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

Euro clip for sale 350.00 786 222 8861 serious buyers only.clean missing 1 light but it has no cracks,in good shape


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 12 2007, 12:45 AM~9207005
> *it was so big we had 2 shows in the year
> 
> now we aint getting shit
> ...


 :biggrin: You anit lying, at least give us a DVD!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 12 2007, 01:25 AM~9207683
> *:biggrin: You anit lying, at least give us a DVD!
> *


WHAT UP LARGE, WHATCHA UP TOO HOMIE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Great day for cruising today.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 12 2007, 02:37 AM~9207766
> *WHAT UP LARGE, WHATCHA UP TOO HOMIE
> *


Chilling, what it dew!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin lincoln_@Nov 10 2007, 03:17 PM~9198799
> *big up's to luis and chicho. that shit came out nice as fuck.
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 10 2007, 04:55 PM~9198460
> *
> *


yo luis, how does she look ? :biggrin: 


















...... o yea i forgot

















































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

[SIZE=7]2008 Lowrider Tour[/SIZE]

2008 SCHEDULE


Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair

Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds

Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show

June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum

TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center

TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center

Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center

check out lowrider magazine .com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 10:52 AM~9209043
> *[SIZE=7]2008 Lowrider Tour[/SIZE]
> 
> 2008 SCHEDULE
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I better start saving :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

fyi</span> outa state cars are coming and ever area of florida..are traveling due to the lowrider magazine tour dates changing

hopp off = bet your money!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 11 2007, 10:23 AM~9203140
> *:0  :nono:
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:twak: fuck it dont call me

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: japSW20, BLAZED96, *shorty78*, DRòN


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam Double O the monte looking good.... cant wait to see that bitch wen you finish it..... hit me up ill help u out...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Was keeping it on the down Low but here is the 49 truck i am building 








Still need lots of shit though.. .but comming along....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

A true throw back pic of the 59 I found... back in the day 4 yrs ago on spokes and vouges painted GOLD dam that bitch was ugly.....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

and another random pic now on 24s


----------



## respect561 (Nov 11, 2007)

*--------CLEAN 1995 CHEVY CAPRICE 4SALE-------*

-PERFECT RIDING CONDITION!
-COLD A/C
-GARAGE KEPT CAR
-NON SMOKER
-CUSTOM RED & BLACK INTERIOR
-10' INCH FLIPDOWN/ 7' TOUCHSCREEN DASHBOARD MONITOR
-3 KICKER 12' WITH KICKER AMPS
-IMPALA CLONE KIT
-23' PLAYER RIMS [AIR SHOCKS]
THIS CAR IS CLEAN AND READY TO RIDE!!
CALL TONY @ (561) 662-9340-
-$11,500 OBO


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, *COUPE DE BEAR*


:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here you go shorty came get your taillights


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

got this for sale 79 2 door landau caprice classic


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2007, 04:11 PM~9218643
> *got this for sale 79 2 door landau caprice classic
> 
> 
> ...



How much?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 13 2007, 04:46 PM~9218945
> *How much?
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 13 2007, 01:46 PM~9218945
> *How much?
> *


2800


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Regal got to th shop COMING SOON! WET WET!


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*The Regal goin to the shop COMING SOON! WET WET!*


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

not too much longer


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2007, 01:05 PM~9218593
> *here you go shorty came get your taillights
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I got these engraved door handles for a G-body...PM for price..


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 13 2007, 04:25 PM~9220263
> *
> I got these engraved door handles for a G-body...PM for price..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

For sale

2- 15' flip downs tft lcd










$300 for both


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 13 2007, 08:34 PM~9221797
> *For sale
> 
> 2- 15' flip downs tft lcd
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Red's;.....Saturday night;.....Right?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 13 2007, 07:34 PM~9221797
> *For sale
> 
> 2- 15' flip downs tft lcd
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Nov 14 2007, 09:45 AM~9225611
> *Red's;.....Saturday night;.....Right?
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Got this for sale holla at me


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

also got some 13s if anyone needs for a continental kit


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

the rims also










and the rivi too


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

IMG]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e277/CQ22/jorgetruck003.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e277/CQ22/jorgetruck002.jpg[/IMG]









*For Sale or trade, Pm me if any questions.....*


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*For Sale or Trade, pm me for any questions.....*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Nov 11 2007, 10:58 PM~9206262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolz ma bad homie imma call u :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

NEED to sell some stuff. Willing to trade 
*** Chevy 327 with 194 heads needs head gasket I have carb flywheel, water pump and valve covers $300
***Hids 2 transformers one bulb one bulb cracked $65
*** Lowrider Bike $325
** G body door weathering strip $50


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Nov 14 2007, 01:19 PM~9227211
> *For Sale or Trade, pm me for any questions.....
> *


ill trade it for my car :biggrin:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*For sell 22" GFG trento-7 staggered rims The front tires are 265/30/22 and the rear tired are 295/25/22*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for sell 22" staggered asanti 3pc all chrome pm me if interested


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Nov 14 2007, 02:35 PM~9227781
> *ill trade it for my car  :biggrin:
> *


let me know.. :biggrin:


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adio305_@Nov 11 2007, 10:19 PM~9207242
> *Euro clip for sale 350.00 786 222 8861 serious buyers only.clean missing 1 light but it has no cracks,in good shape
> 
> 
> ...


got cutty part for sale need to get rid of them asap,cars on the way to the junk yard,i got that euro clip (missing a light)
back bumper fillers
back bumper
front bumper
tail lights
reverse lights
both doors (shaved door handles) with door poppers


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 13 2007, 04:25 PM~9220263
> *
> I got these engraved door handles for a G-body...PM for price..
> *


PRICE.. $280


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

more pics of the door handles


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 11 2007, 11:45 PM~9207806
> *Great day for cruising today.....
> 
> 
> ...


damn large dizzle tell me you didnt go and buy it :0.. first the 58 rag now the 57


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

how much for 22


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Nov 15 2007, 01:11 AM~9231176
> *damn large dizzle tell me you didnt go and buy it  :0.. first the 58 rag now the 57
> *


Bitch, you made it happen! Thanx again! Dont forget to tip pun, aka "The Waiter" and dont leave your shoes around ben hill :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Well since everybody gots something for sale................

For those of you getting ready to bust out projects for tampa, dont forget how important the shoes are......

Brand new in the box

Zenith 13x7 Center Golds and 14x7 All Golds, both with engraved hub and spinner...

Feel free to PM ME or hit me up


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And i got a few Color Bars in Stock Brand New in the BOX...

Easy 3 wire Hook Up, Complete with mounting brackets and extra lense...











































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJXckXB44kU


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And for those who wanna go Old Skool.....

Chrome Ted Wells Color-Sonic Color Bar (This is the same one that was in my car)










































Watch it in action....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkAXh8YVc2c


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 14 2007, 06:46 PM~9229650
> *more pics of the door handles
> 
> 
> ...


damn way better pic !! :thumbsup: ....i guess i should just save up and buy me a camera.. :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And these for those who roll chinas.......



































and last but not least......


























Crack is at a all time high, everything has to go, so i can stay high! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Getting ready 4 the weekend oh yea :thumbsup: :barf:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 15 2007, 12:34 AM~9231966
> *And these for those who roll chinas.......
> 
> 
> ...




LMAOOO  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :around: :wow: :loco:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Nov 14 2007, 02:41 PM~9227823
> *For sell 22" GFG trento-7 staggered rims The front tires are 265/30/22 and the rear tired are 295/25/22
> 
> 
> ...


how much and what do they fit on


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 14 2007, 11:23 PM~9231643
> *Well since everybody gots something for sale................
> 
> For those of you getting ready to bust out projects for tampa, dont forget how important the shoes are......
> ...


175/75/14's are they gonna stop making them :dunno: :tears: i hope not thats gonna be a bitch :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for sell 22" staggered asanti 3pc all chrome pm me if interested


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

how much for the all gold 14 :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 15 2007, 03:34 AM~9231966
> *
> 
> 
> ...





.....reflection.:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

:cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 15 2007, 07:53 AM~9232817
> *175/75/14's are they gonna stop making them :dunno:  :tears: i hope not thats gonna be a bitch :uh:
> *


anybody any info on where to buy this tire size at 175 75 14 post it up thanx!!


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bolt pattern are 5x112



> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 15 2007, 07:47 AM~9232790
> *how much and what do they fit on
> *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ANY ONE KNOW HOW DAT CAR SHOW IS IN DA MIAMI BEACH CONVENTION CENTER. IMMA RIDE OUT THERE 2 NITE N CHECK IT OUT...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Nov 15 2007, 12:32 PM~9234590
> *ANY ONE KNOW HOW DAT CAR SHOW IS IN DA MIAMI BEACH CONVENTION CENTER. IMMA RIDE OUT THERE 2 NITE N CHECK IT OUT...
> *


i got a free pass for you if you want it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOMMOROW NIGHT ....................TOWER SHOPS, WHO'S GOING, WE SHOULD HAVE SOME NICE WEATHER............


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I have an Edelbrock 650 carburator in very good cond for $100


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Nov 15 2007, 11:48 AM~9234286
> *Bolt pattern are 5x112
> *


how much do you want for those 22s


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2007, 03:38 PM~9235020
> *i got a free pass for you if you want it
> *


Whats up 2ble O u got n e more?!?


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2007, 05:18 PM~9235305
> *TOMMOROW NIGHT ....................TOWER SHOPS, WHO'S GOING, WE SHOULD HAVE SOME NICE WEATHER............
> 
> 
> ...


I"ll roll wit ya :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adio305_@Nov 11 2007, 11:19 PM~9207242
> *Euro clip for sale 350.00 786 222 8861 serious buyers only.clean missing 1 light but it has no cracks,in good shape
> 
> 
> ...



how much for the shoe!?!?! :cheesy: does it include the sock?


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

i got a 94 caddy L t 1 4 2000


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Yo wuz up wit diz saturday....We got reds & da Grove`  Wats da plan` :dunno:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

94PIMPLAC wats da plan.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

ANYONE HAV A MULTIBATTERY CHARGER FOR SALE ????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2007, 03:18 PM~9235305
> *TOMMOROW NIGHT ....................TOWER SHOPS, WHO'S GOING, WE SHOULD HAVE SOME NICE WEATHER............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 15 2007, 01:48 PM~9233841
> *.....reflection.:scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL, late night!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

REDS Saturday night everybody bring out the cars hope to see everyone there :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

ANY1 ELSE GOIN 2 TOWERS?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2007, 02:38 PM~9235020
> *i got a free pass for you if you want it
> *




lol i went out there wit sum coupons but w/e it was str8...TIGHT WORK...NOTHING BIG. I WAS EXPECTIN MORE CONCEPT CARS OUT THERE. I WILL POST UP SUM PICS I TOOK LATA ON...

BACK DAT UP OSCAR... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i see you used the passes last night :cheesy: DAMN let me hold that watch fool :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

$4CAR TRAILER$ READY TO GO N ILL HAVE THEM READY FOR TAMPA LOWRIDER 










PM ME FOR MORE INFO

ALSO GOT SINGLE CAR TRAILERS AS WELL
ILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Nov 15 2007, 06:22 PM~9237137
> *Yo wuz up wit diz saturday....We got reds & da Grove`  Wats da plan` :dunno:
> *


I got an idea why we all meet up and chill at reds when reds done wit have a big cruise to the Grove


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Nov 15 2007, 06:22 PM~9237137
> *Yo wuz up wit diz saturday....We got reds & da Grove`  Wats da plan` :dunno:
> *


I got an idea why we all meet up and chill at reds when reds done wit have a big cruise to the Grove


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

reds


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Nov 16 2007, 01:36 PM~9242792
> *I got an idea why  we all meet up and chill at reds  when reds done wit have a big cruise to the Grove
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

LOOKING FOR A GOOD BUFFER THAT WILL COME TO MY HOUSE... ANYBODY KNOW OF SOMEONE GOOD??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 16 2007, 08:32 PM~9245448
> *LOOKING FOR A GOOD BUFFER THAT WILL COME TO MY HOUSE... ANYBODY KNOW OF SOMEONE GOOD??
> *


yea i do ill have to pm you his number he buffs at sudimar and does house calls all day leaves your schit like glass and hes reasonable!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

waht it do double o i see ya homie!!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *Luxury Roller*

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 17 2007, 01:01 PM~9247946
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scarface, Luxury Roller
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 17 2007, 11:15 AM~9247771
> *yea i do ill have to pm you his number he buffs at sudimar and does house calls all day leaves your schit like glass and hes reasonable!!!!!
> *


Talkin about issac right. skinny purto rican guy, yeah he will leave ur shit weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2007, 08:40 PM~9238205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


every year the cars wheel walls gettin bigger and bigger :nicoderm: :dunno:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

on my way to Reds


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 17 2007, 11:19 AM~9248042
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *



OYE *******...NOW U KNO I GOT U BACK HOMIE...THEM PUSSY ****** DIDN'T WANT NONE *****. TALKIN ALL DAT SHIT. DE PINGA. :biggrin:  DON'T WORRY ***** THEY DADDY COMIN SOON...


----------



## adio305 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 15 2007, 03:52 PM~9235931
> *how much for the shoe!?!?!  :cheesy:  does it include the sock?
> *


lol i got the pair for 30 foo what they do!but its gonna be extra for the socks....


----------



## respect561 (Nov 11, 2007)

hh


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

what up miami..anyone remember this :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

holy shit thats old...




anyone interested in a 90 lac 4 door?... 2 g's... running perfect. clean guts, clean paint, all trimming and moldings are in place includding fillers, ragtop just needs to be redone. some rust on trunk and the regular common under the rag rust. 2 g's o.b.o.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 18 2007, 03:59 PM~9253124
> *what up miami..anyone remember this  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YO I REMEMBER DAT SHIT FROM WAY BAC IN DAYZ


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> holy shit thats old...
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: back in the day when the grove was the spot ..cars lined up


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

WISH I HAD COPY !!!!!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

DA GROVE USED TO BE THA SHIT BAC THEN, HOLE LOT OF LOW LOWS BAC THEN THAN NOW


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> > holy shit thats old...
> > :yes: :yes: :yes: back in the day when the grove was the spot ..cars lined up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2007, 01:15 PM~9253207
> *i think there was footage of the little civic hatchback hoppinglol i used to have that shit but i lent it to some one years ago n never got it back
> *



as a matter of fact... twinkie wheres my fucken movie...lol i know u got it mofo!...u know what movie im talking about!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

YO I STILL HAV UR WHITE CASLTE MOVIE, MA BAD


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Nov 18 2007, 01:18 PM~9253221
> *YO I STILL HAV UR WHITE CASLTE MOVIE, MA BAD
> *



lol let me know man i been fiending to watch that shit aint seen it in like a year...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol anyone wanna do a ragtop ona caddy for me for under 200 bucks???....lol


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

YO WATS UR # I LOST IT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got a new temporary number that i dont even know what it is... but chris knows it....lol i just gotta call tmobile so i can transfer my number from the nextel back over to the tmobile.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

OK!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

towncar forsale!..

house of kolor kandy apple red over house of kolor cinder red basecoat!
black vynil with red suede interior! front left side of bumper needs a repair.....


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

DONT LEAVE IT PARKED OUT THERE TO LONG NOW, IT MIGHT GET DINGS ALL OVER IT !!!!!!! BITCH


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Nov 18 2007, 02:13 PM~9253485
> *DONT LEAVE IT PARKED OUT THERE TO LONG NOW, IT MIGHT GET DINGS ALL OVER IT !!!!!!! BITCH
> *


lol... nah this shit's gone today!.... inabout 30 minutes actually....lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2007, 04:07 PM~9253457
> *towncar forsale!..
> 
> house of kolor kandy apple red over house of kolor cinder red basecoat!
> ...


damn nice! u sold it already


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *Luxury Roller*, Silentdawg, SwitchHitter


:wave: lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol nah not sold but the owner is coming to pick it up.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SwitchHitter, *Luxury Roller*, c low g, ALTIMAS FINEST, *93brougham*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 18 2007, 04:20 PM~9253516
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller, c low g, ALTIMAS FINEST, 93brougham, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2007, 04:16 PM~9253500
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Luxury Roller, Silentdawg, SwitchHitter
> :wave:  lol
> *


lol :wave:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

yo anybody got reed's number??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Nov 18 2007, 02:42 PM~9253610
> *yo anybody got reed's number??
> *


954-829-8097


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2007, 01:42 PM~9253614
> *954-829-8097
> *


thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

so how was the hangout last night??????


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

DOES ANYONE NO WHERE I CAN GET MULTI BATTERY CHARGER AT NEW OR USED ????????????


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE ALL GOLD 13'S FOR SALE.. I NEED THEM ASAP.. MONEY IN HAND!..IF NOT I HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO ORDER THEM FROM OG'S BY TONIGHT..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 18 2007, 05:05 PM~9253917
> *ANYONE HAVE ALL GOLD 13'S FOR SALE.. I NEED THEM ASAP.. MONEY IN HAND!..IF NOT I HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO ORDER  THEM FROM OG'S BY TONIGHT..
> *


OG isnt open on sundays


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 18 2007, 04:30 PM~9254321
> *OG isnt open on sundays
> *


 :uh: WOW!.. you sure know alot :uh:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

does anybody got some 22s that fit on a 93 fleetwood let me know


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 18 2007, 04:05 PM~9253917
> *ANYONE HAVE ALL GOLD 13'S FOR SALE.. I NEED THEM ASAP.. MONEY IN HAND!..IF NOT I HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO ORDER  THEM FROM OG'S BY TONIGHT..
> *


hit up large i think he got some all golds for sale, if not he can get them for you cheap


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 18 2007, 06:40 PM~9254624
> *does anybody got some 22s that fit on a 93 fleetwood let me know
> *


 i got some 22inch dub creams forsale... they fit a caprice so they should fit a fleetwood just fine!


$1500


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Nov 18 2007, 05:27 PM~9253779
> *so how was the hangout last night??????
> *


it was w/e not alot of cars showed up like the other days


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 18 2007, 06:53 PM~9255062
> *hit up large i think he got some all golds for sale, if not he can get them for you cheap
> *


Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5euKs0Z0dIE&fea...h?v=0xyrAZn7_2k


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 14 2007, 01:00 PM~9226157
> *Got this for sale holla at me
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 18 2007, 07:40 PM~9254624
> *does anybody got some 22s that fit on a 93 fleetwood let me know
> *












off my fleetwood


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 18 2007, 06:40 PM~9254624
> *does anybody got some 22s that fit on a 93 fleetwood let me know
> *



would look better on a fleetwood 











:cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

posting this for someone....towncar forsale!... asking price 3500 o.b.o. 

kandy paint, custom interior, all front lights and trimming are new..... runs great, a/c is great....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2007, 01:42 PM~9253614
> *954-829-8097
> *


954-839-0949 reeds number


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 01:06 PM~9259510
> *954-839-0949  reeds number
> *


did he change it? i havent tried calling him inabout a year............lol


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i need a lincoln continental trunk 1981-1983


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah i just spoke to him bout a week ago .. he tax's now $250 or better


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 01:14 PM~9259560
> *yeah i just spoke to him bout a week ago .. he tax's now $250 or better
> *


holy shit........ lol anyone has clays number?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 19 2007, 12:16 PM~9259569
> *holy shit........ lol anyone has clays number?
> *


and he got sloppy worst then before he made str8 line look wavy..im not fuckin with him no more.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

A ONE TIME FOR THEM OLD SCHOOL ****** STILL IN THE GAME KEEPING THIS SHIT ALIVE WE DONT NEED NO LOWRIDER SHOW I MEAN IT WILL BE NICE BUT IT AINT GOING TO KEEP A REAL RIDER DOWN AT LEAST NOT ME AND 20 OTHER ****** I KNOW.ONE TIME FOR MY ***** CHICHO..AND ONE TIME FOR LARGE REPIN MIAMI THE RIGHT WAY.OH AND BY THE WAY SECOND TO NONE WILL BE BACK OUT SOON..........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 12:36 PM~9259665
> *A ONE TIME FOR THEM OLD SCHOOL ****** STILL IN THE GAME KEEPING THIS SHIT ALIVE WE DONT NEED NO LOWRIDER SHOW I MEAN IT WILL BE NICE BUT IT AINT GOING TO KEEP A REAL RIDER DOWN AT LEAST NOT ME AND 20 OTHER ****** I KNOW.ONE TIME FOR MY ***** CHICHO..AND ONE TIME FOR LARGE REPIN MIAMI THE RIGHT WAY.OH AND BY THE WAY SECOND TO NONE WILL BE BACK OUT SOON..........
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 01:23 PM~9259611
> *and he got sloppy worst then before he made str8 line look wavy..im not fuckin with him no more.
> *


damn, reed did sneeks outlining on the leafing clean as hell


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

HE DID MY LAC GOOD BUT HE GOT SLOPPY EVEN WITH FINE LINE TAPE..NO GOOD


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 12:36 PM~9259665
> *A ONE TIME FOR THEM OLD SCHOOL ****** STILL IN THE GAME KEEPING THIS SHIT ALIVE WE DONT NEED NO LOWRIDER SHOW I MEAN IT WILL BE NICE BUT IT AINT GOING TO KEEP A REAL RIDER DOWN AT LEAST NOT ME AND 20 OTHER ****** I KNOW.ONE TIME FOR MY ***** CHICHO..AND ONE TIME FOR LARGE REPIN MIAMI THE RIGHT WAY.OH AND BY THE WAY SECOND TO NONE WILL BE BACK OUT SOON..........
> *


x2 PREACH IT BROTHA !ALL DAY LES GET IT! REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS WE USED TO HIT UP FUDRUCKERS,FROM THERE THE GROVE, AFTER THE GROVE,WE EITHER WATCH NUCCAS SWING AT WATSON ISLAND OR HIT UP SOUTH BEACJ,WET WILLYS ON SUNDAYS :thumbsup: THAT WAS THE SCHIT AND IF YA ASK ME :yessad: I MISS THEM DAYS SO ALL US O.G. OLD SCHOOL NUCCAS YALL KNOW WHO YALL ARE :yes: REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS 15X8'S ON REGALS AND 15X10'S ON CHEVY TRUCKS :biggrin: NUCCAS HANGIN OUT SWINGIN IN THE MARINA PARKING LOT AT THE GROVE! JUS A LIL TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE  SO TO ALL WHO REMEMBER I KNOW TYMES HAVE CHANGED A LIL BUT LES BRING BACK WHAT MADE US LOVE THIS SCHIT SO MUCH!!! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 19 2007, 01:27 PM~9259995
> *x2 PREACH IT BROTHA !ALL DAY LES GET IT! REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS WE USED TO HIT UP FUDRUCKERS,FROM THERE THE GROVE, AFTER THE GROVE,WE EITHER WATCH NUCCAS SWING AT WATSON ISLAND OR HIT UP SOUTH BEACJ,WET WILLYS ON SUNDAYS :thumbsup: THAT WAS THE SCHIT AND IF YA ASK ME :yessad: I MISS THEM DAYS SO ALL US O.G. OLD SCHOOL NUCCAS YALL KNOW WHO YALL ARE  :yes: REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS 15X8'S ON REGALS AND 15X10'S ON CHEVY TRUCKS :biggrin:  NUCCAS HANGIN OUT SWINGIN IN THE MARINA PARKING LOT AT THE GROVE! JUS A LIL TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE  SO TO ALL WHO REMEMBER I KNOW TYMES HAVE CHANGED A LIL BUT LES BRING BACK WHAT MADE US LOVE THIS SCHIT SO MUCH!!! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


shit ***** i remember back in the days the only option we had was Mcleans or daytons 30 batteries lol.4 pumps all the cars where buckled 16 swicthes more dancers than hoppers cuz back then we had no adex,piston pumps,fancy gears,or hard lines,str8 ghetto full stacks and hop all 4....these new runners dont know the missions we went on we had SECOND TO NONE,ROYALTY,LOW LYFE,SOLO,ABOVE ALL STYLES,LO STYLES,REST IN PEACE,U.S.O,MID NIGHT CUSTOMS,&ELEGANCE...THOSE WHERE THE DAYS........................


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

anybody got some 14s for sale? I got a new project ride that ima build ;-)


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 19 2007, 12:16 PM~9259569
> *holy shit........ lol anyone has clays number?
> *


954-793-8852


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: GOOD PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WUZ UP PURP


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Nov 19 2007, 10:55 PM~9263969
> *WUZ UP PURP
> *


wut up fool the big body looks mean ass fuk


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:36 PM~9263797
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all about that opalocka customs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 01:36 PM~9259665
> *A ONE TIME FOR THEM OLD SCHOOL ****** STILL IN THE GAME KEEPING THIS SHIT ALIVE WE DONT NEED NO LOWRIDER SHOW I MEAN IT WILL BE NICE BUT IT AINT GOING TO KEEP A REAL RIDER DOWN AT LEAST NOT ME AND 20 OTHER ****** I KNOW.ONE TIME FOR MY ***** CHICHO..AND ONE TIME FOR LARGE REPIN MIAMI THE RIGHT WAY.OH AND BY THE WAY SECOND TO NONE WILL BE BACK OUT SOON..........
> *


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*3 Members: RoLLiN SS, Mazda350, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

3 Rollin memebers with the 3 nice running 350's....o wait eddie got something different now :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9261851
> *shit ***** i remember back in the days the only option we had was Mcleans or daytons 30 batteries lol.4 pumps all the cars where buckled 16 swicthes more dancers than hoppers cuz back then we had no adex,piston pumps,fancy gears,or hard lines,str8 ghetto full stacks and hop all 4....these new runners dont know the missions we went on we had SECOND TO NONE,ROYALTY,LOW LYFE,SOLO,ABOVE ALL STYLES,LO STYLES,REST IN PEACE,U.S.O,MID NIGHT CUSTOMS,&ELEGANCE...THOSE WHERE THE DAYS........................
> *


X2 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: YES SIR!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:36 PM~9263797
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YA CHICHO WHAT IT DEW/MY DAWG LOVE THEM CADDYS!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the boxcalade on the right, runnin all motor no nitrous


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2007, 12:08 PM~9266482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD OSCAR :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OYE OSCAR, THANKS FOR THE TRANNY, IT WORKS REAL GOOD. IM BACK IN THE GAME.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2007, 12:22 PM~9266974
> *OYE OSCAR, THANKS FOR THE TRANNY, IT WORKS REAL GOOD. IM BACK IN THE GAME.
> *


for sure homie i'm always down to help anybody out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Nov 20 2007, 11:22 AM~9266597
> *LOOKING GOOD OSCAR  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks fool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's my grill freshly painted


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2007, 01:23 PM~9266988
> *for sure homie i'm always down to help anybody out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YES SIR U R :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I HERD MY DAWG TITO WUZ ACTIN A FOOL LAST NITE @ DA HANGOUT LOL... :biggrin:  * :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

This is for Charcoal...get that fishing machine and ill put you on the fish


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 20 2007, 01:36 AM~9263804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shyt danny! like it


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Nov 20 2007, 04:28 PM~9267488
> *I HERD MY DAWG TITO WUZ ACTIN A FOOL LAST NITE @ DA HANGOUT LOL... :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9261851
> *shit ***** i remember back in the days the only option we had was Mcleans or daytons 30 batteries lol.4 pumps all the cars where buckled 16 swicthes more dancers than hoppers cuz back then we had no adex,piston pumps,fancy gears,or hard lines,str8 ghetto full stacks and hop all 4....these new runners dont know the missions we went on we had SECOND TO NONE,ROYALTY,LOW LYFE,SOLO,ABOVE ALL STYLES,LO STYLES,REST IN PEACE,U.S.O,MID NIGHT CUSTOMS,&ELEGANCE...THOSE WHERE THE DAYS........................
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

1996 ridin 2 a car show


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

World of wheels 93


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *Luxury Roller*, COUPE DE BEAR

:wave: 
been a while i seen u cuz bear!!

tito ***** i been callin u!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 21 2007, 12:02 AM~9270560
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, Luxury Roller, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


imma kall u now :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 20 2007, 11:04 PM~9270583
> *imma kall u now :biggrin:
> *


dale!!! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 20 2007, 09:02 PM~9270560
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, Luxury Roller, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...



damn for real

i remember back in the days when those kids were playing hide n seek by the cars


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

waz up


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2007, 11:08 AM~9266482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 20 2007, 11:21 PM~9270748
> *damn for real
> 
> i remember back in the days when those kids were playing hide n seek by the cars
> *


wats up ***** u comin out 2mm nite or wat??


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: WUZ UP GEORGE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Nov 21 2007, 01:39 AM~9271594
> *:biggrin: WUZ UP GEORGE
> *



wut they do lil mama


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mante, 954LIMELIGHT66, 96' lincoln, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*
:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 21 2007, 08:15 AM~9273068
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mante, 954LIMELIGHT66, 96' lincoln, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> :wave:
> *


WUZZA *****? STILL ON WORKMENS COMP?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Nov 21 2007, 01:43 PM~9274493
> *WUZZA *****? STILL ON WORKMENS COMP?
> *



nah im working already.


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 21 2007, 01:56 PM~9275406
> *nah im working already.
> *


str8.. oye u gotta stop by my crib n hear the impala :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

............WHO'S GOING TO TURKEY RUN? I'll be there the entire weekend. See you guys there.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

im riding out tom. night to Daytona see you there


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

what up just moved to florida palm beach area any riders up this way looking for cruises or shows


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 20 2007, 03:00 PM~9267736
> *Big Ivan are you ready 4 this bro!!*


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Nov 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9269988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT OLD SCHOOL PICS CAROL CITY


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 21 2007, 08:18 PM~9278182
> *GREAT OLD SCHOOL PICS CAROL CITY
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Nov 21 2007, 04:35 PM~9275746
> *str8.. oye u gotta stop by my crib n hear the impala  :biggrin:
> *


 ill pass by later on today.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

FROM OBSESSION C.C. DOWN IN THE DIRTY</span>


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

fuk turkey day i was on the way to give my mom a jump and sum stupid bitch slam into my fleetwood bent the frame and everything i post pics later


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

happy thanks giving to all the homie uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.








..........................HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the homies.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 21 2007, 07:03 PM~9276386
> *
> ............WHO'S GOING TO TURKEY RUN? I'll be there the entire weekend. See you guys there.
> *


I will be up there tomorrow in this.


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

dam dog that hoe fucked the caddy up :guns: let me no what you want 2 do afater the insurance look at it :angry:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

wuz up with selling some parts? on the caddy


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Nov 22 2007, 07:21 PM~9284449
> *wuz up with selling some parts? on the caddy
> *


X2.. :yessad:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i like to thank chicho,north miami alex,jordan a.k.a crispy papa,flaco from str8 pimpin and jason.for helping out..bet that up dog..now lets see how the continental comes out? :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SwitchHitter, bung, *Luxury Roller*, GRAND HUSTLE
:scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 22 2007, 10:46 PM~9284583
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SwitchHitter, bung, Luxury Roller, GRAND HUSTLE
> :scrutinize:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2007, 03:36 PM~9259665
> *A ONE TIME FOR THEM OLD SCHOOL ****** STILL IN THE GAME KEEPING THIS SHIT ALIVE WE DONT NEED NO LOWRIDER SHOW I MEAN IT WILL BE NICE BUT IT AINT GOING TO KEEP A REAL RIDER DOWN AT LEAST NOT ME AND 20 OTHER ****** I KNOW.ONE TIME FOR MY ***** CHICHO..AND ONE TIME FOR LARGE REPIN MIAMI THE RIGHT WAY.OH AND BY THE WAY SECOND TO NONE WILL BE BACK OUT SOON..........
> *


Shit one time for you and the whole second to none crew, yall held it down for a long time just like we did, stand up my *****, your a true game rep! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Nov 22 2007, 07:00 PM~9284354
> *dam dog that hoe fucked the caddy up  :guns: let me no what you want 2 do afater  the insurance look at it :angry:
> *


yea 4 sho i know there goin to total it out just because the frame bent the abs and the steering box dam near touching the motor so i let everybody when i start stripping it


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 21 2007, 07:03 PM~9276386
> *
> ............WHO'S GOING TO TURKEY RUN? I'll be there the entire weekend. See you guys there.
> *



Im on my way i just got the permission slip signed~ :biggrin: 

Im riding boss hogg style! lmao


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And yes ill be wearing the pink suit!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 22 2007, 08:06 PM~9284683
> *Shit one time for you and the whole second to none crew, yall held it down for a long time just like we did, stand up my *****, your a true game rep!  :thumbsup:
> *


shit large you know how second to none and low lyfe do it GOLD IS A MUST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 22 2007, 11:20 PM~9284751
> *shit large you know how second to none and low lyfe do it GOLD IS A MUST :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO, you know it well! Candy paint and gold everywhere! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 22 2007, 11:21 PM~9284762
> *LMAO, you know it well! Candy paint and gold everywhere!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..........TURKEY RUN YESTERDAY.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 22 2007, 11:10 PM~9284701
> *Im on my way i just got the permission slip signed~ :biggrin:
> 
> Im riding boss hogg style! lmao
> ...


Rapper Too Short would like his ride shipped back to Oakland. :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DUB SHOW 08 CALENDAR IS OUT ... 

MIAMI SHOW IS ON APRIL 19, 2008

ATLANTA, GA IS ON MAY 17, 2008*


:biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 22 2007, 07:46 PM~9284582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 22 2007, 08:10 PM~9284701
> *Im on my way i just got the permission slip signed~ :biggrin:
> 
> Im riding boss hogg style! lmao
> ...


boss hogg status 2 da fullest


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 22 2007, 08:03 PM~9284661
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: bout time


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Anybody with a radical dancer that can get all 4 wheels of the ground, and wants to be in a new chevy commercial, hit me up! Car will have to on set for the full day, but you will be paid for the full day, im trying to keep it here in florida if not i gotta start looking out the state!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, Luxury Roller
:biggrin: was good *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Luxury Roller*, Whodi
what up ***** :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

what for sale miami


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 23 2007, 09:44 AM~9287068
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Luxury Roller
> :biggrin:  was good *****
> *



CHILLIN ***** @ WORK..U KNO ME ALWAYS ON DA HUSTLIN STATUS...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 22 2007, 08:10 PM~9284701
> *Im on my way i just got the permission slip signed~ :biggrin:
> 
> Im riding boss hogg style! lmao
> ...


 :roflmao: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

everything bran new pm me


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *blvd ace miami
*

:uh:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

just moved to palm beach area is there any cruises or shows this weekend or comming up


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Nov 23 2007, 06:56 PM~9289873
> *just moved to palm beach area  is there any cruises or shows this weekend or comming up
> *


 doubt there will be anything in palm beach area....but there's tower shops every friday in ft lauderdale area..... if you're willing to take the 45 minute drive.... :dunno:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah i would dont have my car here yet but i wouldent mind seing how the florida riders do it where and when in lauderdale


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Nov 23 2007, 09:51 PM~9290746
> *yeah i would dont have my car here yet  but i wouldent mind seing how the florida riders do it  where and when in lauderdale
> *


take I-95 or the turnpike to 595...go west to university drive..get off and turn left, it's on your left hand side from about 8:00 pm to 10:00 pm or so every friday night.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

do alota rides show up any other spots around the area where people chill


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Nov 23 2007, 10:00 PM~9290818
> *do alota rides show up  any other spots around the area  where people chill
> *


check in here a lot, people will mention the hangouts..most of them in miami though.....there will be more of a broward scene over the next yr though...there's quite a bit coming out that i know of.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

cool im just tryin to check some shit out just got down here and ill be here for at least a year so it would be nice to chill with some ride


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

RIMS FOR SALE 14 X 7 ANDOZIED BLUE FOR 375.00 PM ME IF INTERESTED :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

cutty euro clip 4 sale email me for more info or pics.......

[email protected]


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Nov 24 2007, 12:22 PM~9293355
> *RIMS FOR SALE 14 X 7 ANDOZIED BLUE FOR 375.00 PM ME IF INTERESTED :0  :0  :0
> *



PICS???? with or without tires


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

grove tonite?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

anyone wana trade FIVE BRAND NEW 13" vogue tires, been out of production for 10 years. for some 14" chinas w/tires.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the 92 delegance is at Solos shop gettin set up! 4 pumps 12 batts... watch out miami, broward comin out hard soon!


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 08:07 PM~9296062
> *the 92 delegance is at Solos shop gettin set up! 4 pumps 12 batts... watch out miami, broward comin out hard soon!
> 
> 
> ...


just curious...how much did u get that lac for??? and in fl?


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

looking to trade a gold and chrome house grill for a stock 90-92 grill and sum cash...grill is in ok shape, chrome top is lightly scratched,gold is good,no bent or missing bars no dents on any part of it


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 g's in rivera beach wit a moonroof, remote start, viper alarm


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 08:27 PM~9296167
> *2 g's in rivera beach wit a moonroof, remote start, viper alarm
> *


very nice


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks dawg..it gona be SWANGING soon =)

jus need some 14s


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..............64 SS in Bogota, Colombia.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 07:56 PM~9296000
> *anyone wana trade FIVE BRAND NEW 13" vogue tires, been out of production for 10 years. for some 14" chinas w/tires.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i jus need 14 inch chinas w/tires...ill give all 5 13" vogues


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WUZ UP LUIS


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Nov 24 2007, 08:27 PM~9296166
> *looking to trade a gold and chrome house grill for a stock 90-92 grill and sum cash...grill is in ok shape, chrome top is lightly scratched,gold is good,no bent or missing bars no dents on any part of it
> *


ttt


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dose anyone know who painted this bike????


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

all these caddys in mia and no one wants a house grill for there shit?


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

is it gold and how clean?


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Nov 25 2007, 03:48 PM~9300785
> *is it gold and how clean?
> *


i described it perfectly in the post dawg..


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Nov 24 2007, 11:02 PM~9297193
> *ttt
> *


heres the pix...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

orlando, florida january 5th and 6th 2008








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8861541

check out the link info and updated will be added..

lowrider, laid, & hard in da paint will be covering it

lets start 2008 off right

spread the word, check out the topic

fyi miami lowrider magazine show is canceled in early 2008..

this picnic& cruise will be worth any traveling you have to make


classic angels
rollin
use
mejestics
rollerz only
bowtie conection
red's miami
high end customs
we welcome everybody 

hope to see you all!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Just got back from Daytona Turkey run and it was awesome 9k cars got Lots of ideas.......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin dade wat yall foo`s up 2


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 23 2007, 09:56 PM~9290786
> *take I-95 or the turnpike to 595...go west to university drive..get off and turn left, it's on your left hand  side from about 8:00 pm to 10:00 pm or so every friday night.
> *


It starts around 6...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

word do alot of lowlows go or is it all tuners


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 25 2007, 08:20 PM~9302835
> *Just got back from Daytona Turkey run and it was awesome 9k cars got Lots of ideas.......
> *


post pics :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up straight pimpin odogg floko :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Nov 25 2007, 10:37 PM~9304092
> *word do alot of lowlows go or is it all tuners
> *


well back when i used to go it was alot of classics early and the imports started showing up towards the end like at 10 ish....


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 26 2007, 02:29 PM~9308123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 26 2007, 12:26 PM~9308100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that sucks waht happen there


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT 2 PUMPS FOR SALE NO FITTINGS PRESTOLITE MOTORS. $200 FOR BOTH PM ME


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 26 2007, 02:06 PM~9308000
> *well back when i used to go it was alot of classics early and the imports started showing up towards the end like at 10 ish....
> *



now they start showin up around 8 but the classics start gettin there around 6 and are still there till around 830/9... been tryin to get lowriders to go but......... :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the monte is coming along nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 26 2007, 03:38 PM~9309066
> *GOT 2 PUMPS FOR SALE NO FITTINGS  PRESTOLITE MOTORS. $200 FOR BOTH PM ME
> *



hit me up....... i need some pumps....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2007, 06:10 PM~9310386
> *the monte is coming along nice
> 
> 
> ...



DAT BITCH IS LOOKIN SERIOUS...!!!! :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, Catracho

:wave:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2007, 05:10 PM~9310386
> *the monte is coming along nice
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that monte is looking sick :biggrin: Loving it


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

damn dawg what happend to your chevy im gonna try to make it to that cruise when i can like i said i dont have my car here yet


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

maybe 1 of yall can help me i found this little shop up around palm beach area when i first moved down here they sold lowrider clothes and dickies and i cant remember the name or where it was any1 have a clue


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506
*It's 100% official *









*January 5th and 6th Rick cruise and BBQ/Car Show info*

Saturday January 5th 2008
Rick Porch Cruise

Stop #1
8:00pm
Beto's Mexican Food
103 Semoran Blvd (aka state road 436)
Casselberry, FL, 32730
(Show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

Stop #2 
Roll-out/cruise from Beto's at 10:00pm travel to

Circit City
Colonial Plaza Market
2728 East. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, FL, 32803
(Show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

Stop #3
Roll-out cruise at midnight/12:00am travel to
Orange Ave/Downtown Orlando
(Tear up the streets lowriding)

Sunday January 6th 2008
Individuals Car Club Celebration/BBQ , Car Show and Hop

Central Florida Fairgrounds 
4603 West. Colonial Drive (AKA Highway 50)
Orlando, Florida 32808

*BBQ & Picnic
10:00am---- till ----7:00pm*
Free food 
Cicken, Hot dogs and Hamburgers 
Free drinks 
Soda & Water
*Car Show & Hop off all day *

_*We will also be selling raffle tickets
50% of the money raised will be given back to 
each winning raffle ticket. $25.00 gift card
(Gift cards for Walmart ,Firestone tires, Publix ect.)
We will match half of the money raised
$500 @ half =$250 
$250= ten $25.00 gift cards


Bring your cars !!!! Lets have fun
hop off all day!
"Put your money where your mouth is"
Talk shit and bet your money
$50.00+ per person bets*_ 


More info will be given
P.M. all question to Tim (407) 405-3489 

THE HOTEL INFO FOR JAN 5-6 2008 WEEKEND
Close to events - all on the same road 

Davis park hotel
221 e colonial drive
Orlando, fl 32801
407 425 9065
$55.00 / Night
1 mile from events

Holiday Inn Express/Best Western
8750 E Colonial Dr, Orlando,FL 32817
407-282-3900 
$85.00 / Night
4-5 miles from events

Days Inn
11639 E Colonial Dr
Orlando, FL 32817
407-282-2777 
$95.00 / Night
6-7 miles from events

THESE HOTELS HAVE THE PARKING FOR TRAILERS AND ARE IN SAFE AREAS

DO NOT HOTEL ON WEST COLONIAL !!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 26 2007, 01:29 PM~9308123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2007, 06:10 PM~9310386
> *the monte is coming along nice
> 
> 
> ...


the muthafucka looks tight as fuck homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Nov 25 2007, 05:12 PM~9301268
> *heres the pix...
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT UP BEAR


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

HAS ANYBODY NOTICE THE LOWRIDER MAGZINE WIT LESS PAGES OF LATLY I REMEBER HOW BACK IN DA DAYS IT WAS THICK Y IS DAT LESS CAR SHOWS ?????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

end of the show season i would guess not as many events to cover


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up caprice ridah


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Nov 27 2007, 12:21 PM~9316965
> *what up caprice ridah
> *


whats happinen dog


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

still got 2 pumps for sale 180 obo need to get rid 0f em asap!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 07:56 PM~9296000
> *anyone wana trade FIVE BRAND NEW 13" vogue tires, been out of production for 10 years.
> 
> 
> ...



trade for something?!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

looking for a set of 22" triple gold wires


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

DAYTONA WAS THA SHIT.. so many hoes :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 27 2007, 04:18 PM~9318025
> *looking for a set of 22" triple gold wires
> *


buy mine rims!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

FOR SALE!!! 74 T BIRD 2500 OBO OR TRADE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 27 2007, 06:20 PM~9318980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice... more pics?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 27 2007, 06:20 PM~9318980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice... more pics?


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 27 2007, 04:20 PM~9318980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Dale jose mad props cuz ..wat they know bout that lac lol..They gonna die for more pics haha dale!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Nov 27 2007, 07:15 PM~9319546
> *Dale jose mad  props cuz ..wat they know bout that lac lol..They gonna die for more pics haha dale!!!
> *


Thanx cuhz ! :thumbsup: ... they don't know nothing..lol.

pass by the shop sometime *****..


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, 59IMPALAon24s, 1Ace, 305KingCadillac, *Luxury Roller*

:wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, 59IMPALAon24s, 1Ace, 305KingCadillac, *Luxury Roller*

:wave:


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

Any one has the new pics of the December playboy edition, of the bitch on the cover.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 27 2007, 10:59 PM~9319830
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, 59IMPALAon24s, 1Ace, 305KingCadillac, Luxury Roller
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: WAS GOOD *****... NICE 2 SEE PROGRESS 2DAY AT THA SHOP IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Nov 27 2007, 07:20 PM~9318980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAME 0UT LOOKIN CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Nov 27 2007, 08:52 PM~9320373
> *CAME 0UT LOOKIN CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx *****!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR JUNK CARS IN MIAMI & BROWARD $ 200 ++ CASH PAID 786-285-7009 MAGIK


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 28 2007, 12:18 AM~9320662
> *$ TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR JUNK CARS IN MIAMI & BROWARD $ 200 ++ CASH PAID 786-285-7009 MAGIK
> *


ull be hearing from me


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller+Nov 27 2007, 09:52 PM~9320373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MY DAWG JOSE KEEP ON DOIN WUT U DOIN CUZ I DON'T NEED 2 TELL SHIT BUT DAT... :biggrin:*


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 28 2007, 01:07 AM~9321695
> *ull be hearing from me
> *


HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

*MY DAWG JOSE KEEP ON DOIN WUT U DOIN CUZ I DON'T NEED 2 TELL SHIT BUT DAT... :biggrin:*
[/quote]
Thanks Hommie.. :thumbsup:..Just let me know when you done with the vic so we can RIDE OUT !


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CHECK OUT THE SHOP LOCATED IN MIAMI GARDENS, ALL CUSTOM WORK, JUST TELL ME ABOUT THIS FLIER WHEN YOU COME IN OR CALL AND GET A GOOD DEAL ON YOUR TATTOO


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i need some 13s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

im a PITTSBURGH boy i guess i best not say anything HUH?? :biggrin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Nov 23 2007, 12:19 PM~9287901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Nov 28 2007, 06:49 PM~9326187
> *im a PITTSBURGH boy i guess i best not say anything HUH?? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TURKEY RUN PICS..........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SOME 59'S IN DAYTONA............


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for sale

2 kicker comp vrs w/ 1000 watt amp 220.00

13" all chrome chinas standards w/ good tires w/ 4
4 LUG ADAPTERS & 4 5 LUG ADAPTERS 340.00

6" T-VIEW TVS IN THE BOX W/ WIREING IN PERFECT COND. 160.00

AIR RIDEE SETUP 

2 3" CYLINDERS
2 4" CYLINDERS
2 5 GALLON 9 PORT AIR TANKS BLACK
1 BLACK SWITCH BOX W/EXTENSIONS
8 1/2" VALVES 
1 PRESSURE SWITCH 110/160
1 KP AIR GUAGUE W/ LINES
SOME 1/2" LINES DOT STYLE
2 VIA-AIR 450 COMPRESSORS W/ STEEL BRAIDED LINES

_________900.00__________

ALL CYLINDERS GOT BRACKETS FOR AN ACCORD BUT CAN BE CHANGED TO FIT ANY OTHER CARS

SUICIDE TRUNK HINGES 50.00 <<< UNIVERSAL FITS ALL CARS

GLOW GAGUES FOR 96-97 HONDA ACCORD


P.M. IF YOU WANT MORE INFO


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 29 2007, 01:36 PM~9331127
> *for sale
> 
> 2 kicker comp vrs w/ 1000 watt amp  220.00
> ...



:dunno: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry8518742


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

YO WUZ DA DEAL WIT DA GROVE DIZ WEEKEN! :wave: WHOZ RIDIN??? :scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT THA 2 PUMPS FOR SALE PRICE DROPPED... 140 OBO NEED 2 GET RID 0F EM ASAP...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

a month away </span>


> *
> orlando  january 5th and 6th picnic and cruise
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506</a>
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 22 2007, 11:42 AM~9282150
> *fuk turkey day  i was on the way to give my mom a jump and sum stupid bitch slam into my fleetwood  bent the frame and everything i post pics later
> 
> 
> ...


alright yall im goin part it out get at me with your needs


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice Pictures of daytona i didn't take much but when my cousin uploadds the pics he took ill post them u.......


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

WHO GOING TO THE CAR SHOW TOMAROW ON HOLLYWOOD YOO --O WHY HAVENT POSTED ANY THING ABOUT IT


WELL ITS GOING DOWN TOAMROW DEC 1ST AT THE SEMONILA BASE BALL FIELD

HOW TO GET THERE TAKE 95 TO SHERIDEN STREET GO WEST TILL U PASS 441 OVER THE TURN PIKE THE FIRST LIGHT U COME TO WILL BE A 7 ELEVEN MAKE A RIGHT AND THE BASE BALL FIELDS ON THE RIGHT SIDE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25 STREET RIDERS WILL BE THERE.................


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

WAS good for tomorrow


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:0 HIT DA GROVE TOMORROW!!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Nov 29 2007, 02:39 PM~9333338
> *YO WUZ DA DEAL WIT DA GROVE DIZ WEEKEN! :wave: WHOZ RIDIN??? :scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsup: Im Ridin 4 sho


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2007, 07:56 PM~9344584
> *25 STREET RIDERS WILL BE THERE.................
> 
> 
> ...


You ridin? uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I'LL be at the show tommorow................Seminole Car show


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Nov 30 2007, 10:24 PM~9345666
> *:0 HIT DA GROVE TOMORROW!!
> *


DA GROVE TONITE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

euro clip for cutty email me for more info [email protected]


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 1 2007, 09:28 AM~9347992
> *DA GROVE TONITE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


4 shooooo!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 1 2007, 09:28 AM~9347992
> *DA GROVE TONITE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:nicoderm: U TAKEN OUT DA LAC 2 NIGHT ?????


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 29 2007, 07:57 PM~9335102
> *alright yall im goin part it out get at me with your needs
> *


Make a thread for the sale to make it easier and please post pictures of the interior. Thanks.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 1 2007, 11:42 AM~9348554
> *Make a thread for the sale to make it easier and please post pictures of the interior. Thanks.
> *


the interior is maroon i post pics


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

here are the pics
































































also sellin the t-top cutty $2500


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

For sale

2- 15' flip downs tft lcd










$300 for both


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 1 2007, 10:24 AM~9348240
> *:nicoderm: U TAKEN OUT DA LAC 2 NIGHT ?????
> *


We clean'd the rides  let see if we some hoppin and 3 wheelin :thumbsup:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 1 2007, 03:56 PM~9349945
> *
> also sellin the t-top cutty $2500
> *


  Looks clean........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...................GOOD SHOW TODAY.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Dec 1 2007, 06:18 PM~9350702
> * Looks clean........
> *


anybody intereted in the cutty


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: ............GOOD PIC


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

grove tonite


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:angry: wat happen 2 everybody at da grove last nite! not 1 dam car.... :angry: 

myb cuz da rain` :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for sale

2 kicker comp vrs w/ 1000 watt amp 220.00

13" all chrome chinas standards w/ good tires w/ 4
4 LUG ADAPTERS & 4 5 LUG ADAPTERS 340.00 got a hammer new for 20 more

2 6" T-VIEW TVS IN THE BOX W/ WIREING IN PERFECT COND. 160.00

AIR RIDEE SETUP 

2 3" CYLINDERS
2 4" CYLINDERS
2 5 GALLON 9 PORT AIR TANKS BLACK
1 BLACK SWITCH BOX W/EXTENSIONS
8 1/2" VALVES 
1 PRESSURE SWITCH 110/160
1 KP AIR GUAGUE W/ LINES
SOME 1/2" LINES DOT STYLE
2 VIA-AIR 450 COMPRESSORS W/ STEEL BRAIDED LINES

_________900.00__________

ALL CYLINDERS GOT BRACKETS FOR AN ACCORD BUT CAN BE CHANGED TO FIT ANY OTHER CARS

SUICIDE TRUNK HINGES 50.00 <<< UNIVERSAL FITS ALL CARS

GLOW GAGUES FOR 96-97 HONDA ACCORD


P.M. IF YOU WANT MORE INFO


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ GOOD MY MIAMI ******... AND BROWARD *******


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 1 2007, 12:28 PM~9347992
> *DA GROVE TONITE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wheres the grove


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Car show today, at CB SMITH.............FLAMINGO AND TAFT.


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick+Dec 2 2007, 09:39 AM~9354101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me its straight cuz wen the police raids it straight 4 cruise to the beach and hit them switch's  And something to do saturdays :thumbsup:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 9 2007, 10:27 AM~8750724
> *
> *


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

any1 have a direct address to"DA GROVE" so i can mapquest it


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 02:48 PM~9354945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that orange lac looks good but i think he needs to extend his a-arms


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

YALLNIGGAS LOOK GOOD OUT THERE MUCH PROPS TO ALL YALL ******.HAVENT UPDATED ON THE HANGOUTS AND SHOWS,BUT THERE WILL BE A NEXT TIME


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 2 2007, 02:58 PM~9355006
> *that orange lac looks good but i think he needs to extend his a-arms
> *


 :uh: those arms are extended...


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 2 2007, 12:58 PM~9355006
> *that orange lac looks good but i think he needs to extend his a-arms
> *




ITS NOT ORANGE ITS RED


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 04:53 PM~9355312
> *
> ITS NOT ORANGE ITS RED
> *


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 2 2007, 12:58 PM~9355006
> *that orange lac looks good but i think he needs to extend his a-arms
> *


wat do u mean he need's extened A-arms :dunno:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Dec 2 2007, 05:42 PM~9356159
> *wat do u mean he need's extened A-arms  :dunno:
> *


x2. :buttkick:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Saw the pink grille yest.... looks real nice with it... Lac is looking supper clean...


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

SOMETHING NEW COMING OUT SOON FROM APALOCKA CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Dec 2 2007, 08:16 PM~9358005
> *Saw the pink grille yest.... looks real nice with it... Lac is looking supper clean...
> *




THANKS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

check out my "Stuff for sale" in my signature... need to get rid of some stuff let me know taking offers or trades


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2007, 09:56 PM~9344584
> *25 STREET RIDERS WILL BE THERE.................
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good i like the roof and trunk


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9358026
> *THANKS
> *


Ñoooo finally u learned to post pics


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9358395
> *Ñoooo finally u learned to post pics
> *


YEAH ***** AND MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 10:59 PM~9358517
> *YEAH ***** AND MORE TO COME :biggrin:
> *



nah i imagine


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WUZ UP TALK ALOT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 11:09 PM~9358652
> *WUZ UP TALK ALOT
> *


not much big dog and u


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

MIAMI.......


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

MIAMI.......


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

MIAMI.......


----------



## red ryder (Nov 28, 2007)

just want to say I've been to a few miami shows and yall people are doing ya thing out there. And thats comming from a cali boi!


----------



## red ryder (Nov 28, 2007)

Whats the word on the lowrider show for miami anyway


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 11:16 PM~9358011
> *SOMETHING NEW COMING OUT SOON FROM APALOCKA CUSTOMS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...












Dont forget the airbags are dual stage needing both snsors and module, tight work though! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

454


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 2 2007, 12:58 PM~9355006
> *that orange lac looks good but i think he needs to extend his a-arms
> *



wtf is wrong with this ni99a? :uh:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Dec 2 2007, 01:58 PM~9355006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE'S DRIVING A FWD CAR, HE DONT KNOW WHAT HE'S TALKIN OR LOOKIN AT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i got the interior panels and most of the pillars of a coupe deville up for sale. anyone need em or kno sumone who needs em, PM me.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

for sale 96 big body ..cold ass a/c runs strong...juss needs some1 to give it some loving $2500


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

got 2 brand new reds competition pumps with a marzochi gear on one, and a rockford gear on the other. brand new... they cost $379.00 each at reds i'll sell them both for 350.....

here's a pic of one of them.... 

(ive had these pumps under my bed for about 2 years. they just need to be cleaned)


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 1 2007, 03:56 PM~9349945
> *here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody else need any more parts let me know


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING 305+Dec 2 2007, 02:22 PM~9355126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever heard the word SARCASM?? :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 01:20 PM~9363487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

now thats sexy. DOES ANYBODY HAVE OR KNOWS SOMEONE THAT HAS A 87 CUTTY FRONT AND BUMPER, AND MAYBE A HOOD PLEASE LET ME KNOW. WHOS GOT HOMEGIRLS NUMBER, LA GORDA


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Dec 3 2007, 01:33 PM~9363567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There u go hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody else need anymore fleetwood it 93


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

looking for a set of 175/75/14's or 175/70/14's abody knows any shops that carry them in dade or broward 
thanks


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Dec 3 2007, 09:53 PM~9366513
> *looking for a set of 175/75/14's or 175/70/14's abody knows any shops that carry them in dade or broward
> thanks
> *


 festival tires on palm ave got em ... i think both of them thats where i get mine at


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *SILVERLAC305*, hoppin91lac




:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 03:20 PM~9363487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she made that candy kane dissapear :0


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 3 2007, 08:26 PM~9366838
> *festival tires on palm ave got em ... i think both of them  thats where i get mine at
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 4 2007, 12:46 AM~9367028
> *she made that candy kane dissapear  :0
> *


DA-DAMMMMMMMMM :0 :0 :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 3 2007, 08:46 PM~9367028
> *she made that candy kane dissapear  :0
> *


person dissapearing

thats nothing 

this 1 could make a person disappear


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

2000 CROWN VICTORIA IN PERFECT CONDITION. EVERYTHING POWER VERY STOCK CLEAN CAR. PM ME $3700 OBO 


THE CAR IS IN MY HOUSE AND I DONT USE IT ANYMORE 

THANKS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 4 2007, 02:51 AM~9368395
> *person dissapearing
> 
> thats nothing
> ...


DAM I FEEL SORRY FOR Wii MAN, THAT SHIT MUST A HURT !!!!! :loco:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Dec 3 2007, 10:53 PM~9366513
> *looking for a set of 175/75/14's or 175/70/14's abody knows any shops that carry them in dade or broward
> thanks
> *


If you dont find it i can get u a set!


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Dec 2 2007, 02:17 PM~9354827
> *any1 have a direct address to"DA GROVE" so i can mapquest it
> *


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?latlo...9%20Restaurants


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

cool man thanks i might have to swing through one night


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(94pimplac @ Nov 3 2007, 07:25 AM) 
DA GROVE IS BACK LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS,ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT,UCE, ROLLIN ROLLERZ ONLY,BLVD ACE, STR8 PIMPIN,STREETS OF GOLD,ELENGANCE,LOW LYFE,AND ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS US I N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE AT 11 

der u go!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 4 2007, 02:09 PM~9371740
> *QUOTE(94pimplac @ Nov 3 2007, 07:25 AM)
> DA GROVE IS BACK LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS,ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT,UCE, ROLLIN, ROLLERZ ONLY,BLVD ACE, STR8 PIMPIN,STREETS OF GOLD,ELENGANCE,LOW LYFE,AND ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS                          US I N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE AT 11
> 
> ...



SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE...LET'S SEE IF IT WORKS OUT...


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 4 2007, 01:09 PM~9371740
> *QUOTE(94pimplac @ Nov 3 2007, 07:25 AM)
> DA GROVE IS BACK LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS,ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT,UCE, ROLLIN ROLLERZ ONLY,BLVD ACE, STR8 PIMPIN,STREETS OF GOLD,ELENGANCE,LOW LYFE,AND ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS                          US I N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE AT 11
> 
> ...


Im Ridin!!!


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 4 2007, 01:16 PM~9371790
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE...LET'S SEE IF IT WORKS OUT...
> *


It wus pretty good last month!..... We juz gotta keep it goin! :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 4 2007, 01:09 PM~9371740
> *QUOTE(94pimplac @ Nov 3 2007, 07:25 AM)
> DA GROVE IS BACK LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS,ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT,UCE, ROLLIN ROLLERZ ONLY,BLVD ACE, STR8 PIMPIN,STREETS OF GOLD,ELENGANCE,LOW LYFE,AND ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS                          US I N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE AT 11
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

anyone selling some 14 X 6's


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 4 2007, 12:54 PM~9371637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT OPALOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

anyone know how i can clean sum gold off and bring out the chrome? figured i ask b4 starting 2 experiment


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

YOU COULD CLEAN IT WITH CHROME CLEANER,BUT IT MIGHT BE NICKLE UNDER IT IF ITS GOLD PLATED


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

SOME OLD SCHOOL PICS.


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

nice pix.. ttt


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Dec 5 2007, 04:41 AM~9378131
> *nice pix.. ttt
> *


THANKS HERE SOME MORE


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 DAMMMMM BACK IN DA DAYS DA GOOD OLD DAYS AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW, SHIT NOW U SEE MORE BIG RIMS N ALL THESE LIL IMPORTS CARS :angry:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 5 2007, 08:24 AM~9378624
> *:0 DAMMMMM BACK IN DA DAYS DA GOOD OLD DAYS AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW, SHIT NOW U SEE MORE BIG RIMS N ALL THESE LIL IMPORTS CARS  :angry:
> *


Not mostly that, back in the days everyone be hoppin there shit even tho they knew there rides wasnt hoppers ride out swang i remember one day i think it was a monte carlo was gettin chased by the police and the montecarlo kept hoppin given that ***** a chase  lol now dayz u hardly see someone hit the switch and if u do its like an exclusive moment....... :uh:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*87' Regal BREAKiNG NECKS SOON!!*


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Good days were da old dayz 4Shoo!  ....but fuk dat shit ma ***** we all gotta keep maken history!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:buttkick: Take dem rides out! :buttkick: Shine em` up! and let da MIAMI sun shin on dem... breakin neckzzz! :0  :wow: ... :yes: :yes: .....

..I dont kno bout yall ture riders :nicoderm: but me n ma BRO are riden 2 da beach on sunday!...wen dat sun is shinin boy! :biggrin: 
















:thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Well most of yall know this car. Some of you dont. Its a 2002 Ford Explorer with 95,000 miles. Oil changed every 3,000 miles and transmission oil changed every 30,000 miles. Never had a problem with this car. Im the only owner bought it brand new in 2002. Have title in hand. Letting it go for $9500 obo. The car is candy brandywine fading into black with all HOK materials.Painted at E&A Customs. Well known body shop. The seats are done in black vinyl with red suede.Done at Nunuez Brothers. They are very famous down here in Miami. The carpet is black. The headliner is all red suede. It has a 4.0 V6 motor dosent waste gas at all. Has 90degrees GT Factory doors. Not the cheap door kit. This car had hydraulics and 24in rims but all of that is off the car. I put the car back to the stock suspension. Here are some pictures of how I had it. If intrested call me to 786-564-7386 the name is Orlando.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Dec 5 2007, 09:34 AM~9379031
> *87' Regal BREAKiNG NECKS SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...




Hangout tonight


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 26 2007, 08:22 PM~9312051
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506
> It's 100% official
> 
> ...



Who's going ?.........looking for a spot on a trailer. Let me know, Thanks


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

hangout 2night? i say we go str8 to 68st. fuck 49th


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

orlando picnic jan 5&6 2008</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'> its going to real good

i hope to see miami out in #'s


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Dec 4 2007, 06:00 PM~9372502
> *$3500
> 1974 caprice
> 
> ...


:uh: My long lost twin brother is back!


----------



## boxonlolo13 (Feb 6, 2007)

Selling Brand New Optima red top Starting Dual Post - side and top - letting it go for a bill. $100 let me know 786-712-4847 - leo i stay down in cutler ridge. 
Also have blue and yellow optima batteries


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boxonlolo13_@Dec 6 2007, 10:31 AM~9388271
> *Selling Brand New Optima red top Starting Dual Post - side and top - letting it go for a bill. $100 let me know 786-712-4847 - leo i stay down in cutler ridge.
> Also have blue and yellow optima batteries
> *


Ima holla at u 4 1 of those!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 5 2007, 12:27 PM~9379389
> *Well most of yall know this car. Some of you dont. Its a 2002 Ford Explorer with 95,000 miles. Oil changed every 3,000 miles and transmission oil changed every 30,000 miles. Never had a problem with this car. Im the only owner bought it brand new in 2002. Have title in hand. Letting it go for $9500 obo. The car is candy brandywine fading into black with all HOK materials.Painted at E&A Customs. Well known body shop. The seats are done in black vinyl with red suede.Done at Nunuez Brothers. They are very famous down here in Miami.  The carpet is black. The headliner is all red suede. It has a 4.0 V6 motor dosent waste gas at all. Has 90degrees GT Factory doors. Not the cheap door kit. This car had hydraulics and 24in rims but all of that is off the car. I put the car back to the stock suspension. Here are some pictures of how I had it. If intrested call me to 786-564-7386 the name is Orlando.
> 
> 
> ...



I remember it when it was green, shit was hot with the juice on it


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo anbody interesred in a t-top cutlass $ 3000obo


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

$1500


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 6 2007, 01:21 PM~9388651
> *I remember it when it was green, shit was hot with the juice on it
> *



yea need to sell it asap shoot me some offers!!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

uffin: ........


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ALL WHITE PURE ENGLISH BULL DOG...7 MONTH OLD!!!! MUST SELL ASAP...ASKIN $ 600*


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

see you guys in a couple weeks for the picnic.. pm if u need any info

click the link below this post


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:30 AM~9388698
> *yo anbody interesred in a t-top cutlass $ 3000obo
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

ANY GOLD 13S FOR SALE


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

PICS OF LAST NIGHT


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, low4oshow, SILVERLAC305, *93brougham*, Martian, stn77lyf

WUT UP CUZ???


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

any1 going to tower shops tomarrow night im gonna roll down i want to see some juiced rides


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Dec 6 2007, 07:27 PM~9392565
> *ANY GOLD 13S FOR SALE
> *


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

Sunday, Dec. 9th TGW's Muddy Muddy Christmas: Lakeland Motorsports Park
Firedrill Mud Races, Warehouse Car Racing, Tuff Trucks, Car Crushing, and More!
Adults $15, kids 10 and under $5, really little ones are Free!
Gates open at 7:am
8100 U.S. Hwy 33 North, Lakeland, FL 33809



put on by trucks gone wild 

i will be there along with alotttttt of friends


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 6 2007, 10:06 PM~9392918
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, low4oshow, SILVERLAC305, 93brougham, Martian, stn77lyf
> 
> ...


chillin where u been at havent seen u around


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:30 AM~9388698
> *yo anbody interesred in a t-top cutlass $ 3000obo
> 
> 
> ...


any trades


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone goin 2 the grove 2morrow?


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2007, 02:09 PM~9398375
> *anyone goin 2 the grove 2morrow?
> *


  Me and Hommies are Ridin :thumbsup:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(94pimplac @ Nov 3 2007, 07:25 AM) 
DA GROVE IS BACK LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS,ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT,UCE, ROLLIN ROLLERZ ONLY,BLVD ACE, STR8 PIMPIN,STREETS OF GOLD,ELENGANCE,LOW LYFE,AND ALL DEM SOLO RYDERS US I N 32 AVE AT TACO BELL SATURDAY NITE AT 11


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

MANNNN, I WENT OUT THERE LAST SAT. AND AINT NO ONE SHOWED UP, HAD MORE FUN AT SOUTH BEACH !!!!!


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2007, 02:09 PM~9398375
> *anyone goin 2 the grove 2morrow?
> *


IM RIDIN


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305+Dec 7 2007, 02:41 PM~9398616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LETS SEE THEM RIDES AT THE HANGOUT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 7 2007, 04:57 PM~9399573
> *IM RIDIN
> *


IM ON DA STREET ALL DAY! :biggrin: 

GROVE 2MARROW :wave: 

IM IN! :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 7 2007, 05:55 PM~9400021
> *IM ON DA STREET ALL DAY! :biggrin:
> 
> GROVE 2MARROW :wave:
> ...


me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

ANYONE WANT TO GO TO ORLANDO FOR THAT PICNIC I HAVE A TRANSPORT TRUCK READY TO GO AND MORE ON STANDBY. SINCE NO LOWRIDER IN DADE THAT WOULD BE GOOD FOR EVERYONE TO GET TOGETHER IN BIG NUMBERS THE PRICE FOR THE TRUCK IS $125 FOR EACH WAY THATS CHEAPER THAN DRIVING ALSO NO WEAR AND TEAR ON THE CARS NO WORRING ABOUT BREAKING DOWN AND THE TRUCK IS LINCESE AND INSURED HIT ME UP BY PM OR ON MY CELL (954) 394-7605 ASK FOR TONY


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
yo Hit me up 4 we can ride''' :twak:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Dec 7 2007, 07:54 PM~9400400
> *ANYONE WANT TO GO TO ORLANDO FOR THAT PICNIC I HAVE A TRANSPORT TRUCK READY TO GO AND MORE ON STANDBY. SINCE NO LOWRIDER IN DADE THAT WOULD BE GOOD FOR EVERYONE TO GET TOGETHER IN BIG NUMBERS THE PRICE FOR THE TRUCK IS $125 FOR EACH WAY THATS CHEAPER THAN DRIVING ALSO NO WEAR AND TEAR ON THE CARS NO WORRING ABOUT BREAKING DOWN AND THE TRUCK IS LINCESE AND INSURED HIT ME UP BY PM OR ON MY CELL (954) 394-7605 ASK FOR TONY
> *



Sounds good...............I'll call you up, need two spots for now.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

in search of som hid bulbs that fit the escalade transformer or the maxima converters let me kno


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

tower shops was beat no lowriders 1 highrider on 26s and a bunch of tuners oh and a bunch of dudes with stock cars there were a few old cars that were werth looking at but for the most part weak


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2007, 02:09 PM~9398375
> *anyone goin 2 the grove 2morrow?
> *


 :thumbsup: GROVE TONITE :yes:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 8 2007, 07:44 AM~9403120
> *:thumbsup: GROVE TONITE  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Dec 8 2007, 08:31 AM~9403099
> *tower shops  was beat  no lowriders  1 highrider on 26s and a bunch of tuners  oh and a bunch of dudes with stock cars  there were a few old cars that were werth looking at but for the most part  weak
> *


Thats because it rained earlier....................there was less than half of the normal turn out there. Last week it was 10x better.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 5 2007, 12:27 PM~9379389
> *Well most of yall know this car. Some of you dont. Its a 2002 Ford Explorer with 95,000 miles. Oil changed every 3,000 miles and transmission oil changed every 30,000 miles. Never had a problem with this car. Im the only owner bought it brand new in 2002. Have title in hand. Letting it go for $9500 obo. The car is candy brandywine fading into black with all HOK materials.Painted at E&A Customs. Well known body shop. The seats are done in black vinyl with red suede.Done at Nunuez Brothers. They are very famous down here in Miami.  The carpet is black. The headliner is all red suede. It has a 4.0 V6 motor dosent waste gas at all. Has 90degrees GT Factory doors. Not the cheap door kit. This car had hydraulics and 24in rims but all of that is off the car. I put the car back to the stock suspension. Here are some pictures of how I had it. If intrested call me to 786-564-7386 the name is Orlando.
> 
> 
> ...



nobody intrested?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Car show tomorrow....

Annual fun in the sun toy run car and bike show
at Markam Park in Davie 
Registration is $20 plus a new unwrapped toy
(Gets driver plus 1 in)
all cars must be parked by 10 am
For more info contact Steve at 954-963-2828


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GROVE/SOUTHBEACH TONITE


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Dec 8 2007, 04:21 PM~9405414
> *GROVE/SOUTHBEACH TONITE
> *


4 sho


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, str8pimpinbox, *Luxury Roller*

:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i guess ill try the tower shops again fri hopfully it will be a better turn out


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

LETS SEE WHO GOES TO THA GROVE TONIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

ON THE WAY TO THE GROVE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 9 2007, 01:06 AM~9407874
> *ON THE WAY TO THE GROVE
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK... :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 9 2007, 02:06 AM~9407874
> *ON THE WAY TO THE GROVE
> 
> 
> ...


clean!! that green monte is hard! tight work!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 9 2007, 12:01 PM~9409751
> *clean!! that green monte is hard! tight work!!
> *


Green Monte is looking supper with those patterns


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

FOR SALE 2750.00


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2007, 11:36 AM~9409603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OPALOCKA CUSTOMS STILL GOING AT IT :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Dec 9 2007, 08:10 PM~9411806
> *FOR SALE 2750.00
> 
> 
> ...



with the wheels ????


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2007, 12:36 PM~9409603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YA'LL ****** BUILDIN DAT SHIT QUICK ASS FUCK HOMIES...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 9 2007, 12:06 AM~9407874
> *ON THE WAY TO THE GROVE
> 
> 
> ...


anybody have jorges number with the blue 2 door coupe grey top if anybody has his number pm it to me please Thanx!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface+Dec 9 2007, 12:01 PM~9409751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\

THANK U


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

SELLIN MY CAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED

[email protected]


DG


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:30 AM~9388698
> *yo anbody interesred in a t-top cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 10 2007, 12:03 PM~9417243
> *\
> 
> THANK U
> *


no problem cuz! keep that shit up.. lookin tight ass fuck!


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

looking for sumone to make the rack for my setup... i got 99% of the steel already just need sumone to put it together and put it in the trunk for me. pm me a price ASAP... cash in hand the sooner the better!!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

call phill from sic cars...


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 10 2007, 03:56 PM~9418851
> *call phill from sic cars...
> *


got a #? 

anyone else?


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT ......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 10 2007, 01:56 PM~9418851
> *call phill from sic cars...
> *


WOW i wouldnt trust phil not even to change a tire


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Dec 10 2007, 05:49 PM~9420545
> *WOW i wouldnt trust phil not even to change a tire
> *



y not he doese good work n i havent heard nothing bad bout him


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show day day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

1983 Monte Carlo CL

No motor, no tranny in car, clean maroon interior, brand new header panel, good body...car is cut but never abused...great project, hard work of taking motor already done...car needs paint, garage kept body.

extra parts: all brand new weather stripping, chrome interior panels, extra complete front undercarriage (both top and bottom a-arms. steering, spindles etc.) brand new body mounts with hardware, color matched 13 inch wires with nice tires, extra radiator support, extra tail lights

also have fully wrapped frame in 3/8th metal....molded ears, bottom rails, and arches and crossmember...2300 obo

asking 1000 obo...car is located in Palmetto Bay florida




















call (786)298-6692 for more info


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2007, 06:21 PM~9420830
> *y not he doese good work n i havent heard nothing bad bout him
> *


x2


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2007, 06:21 PM~9420830
> *y not he doese good work n i havent heard nothing bad bout him
> *


thats what u call a hater,....he's probably one of those guys who doesnt want to pay for quality work so he's gonna talk shit...if im wrong then let us know y u said that bout phil???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 11 2007, 06:38 AM~9424450
> *thats what u call a hater,....he's probably one of those guys who doesnt want to pay for quality work so he's gonna talk shit...if im wrong then let us know y u said that bout phil???
> *



wuddup dawg how ya been havent seen ya in a while

from wut i hear from everyone is that phil is doing raw ass jobs at his shop mad props to that ***** keep up tha good work dawg


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lowridergame305, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, all-eyez-onme


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 11 2007, 07:12 AM~9424521
> *wuddup dawg how ya been havent seen ya in a while
> 
> from wut i hear from everyone is that phil is doing raw ass jobs at his shop mad props to that ***** keep up tha good work dawg
> *


i been str8...been on the low for a minute.....lining some things up for myself so i can get my next ride but u will be seeing the club on the streets very soon  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Pioneer Cd/MP3 player
3months of use.
scrfeen is perfect...1 small scratch on chrome knob.
$125.00

















Diesel Audio Amp.
Chrome is perfect and Shiney.
pushed 3-12's with no problem.
$100.00
















Features:
2 Channel Mosfet Bridgeable Amplifier with built in Crossover
Maximum power output @ 2 Ohm 800W x 2CH = 1600W
320W x 2 ch @ 2 ohm
220W x 2 ch @ 4 ohm
LPF (low pass filter) variable
HPF (high pass filter) variable
High and low adjustable level input
Mosfet DC-DC switching power supply & LED indicated power status
Built-in protection against short circuit and high temp
Tri-mode speaker connection ready & Bass boost (0db-18db)

T-mobile MDA (NOT UNLOCKED)
really good condition small scratches 
Works perfect
Includes leather case
$150.00 (shipped)

























pm with questions or if interested.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 11 2007, 07:14 AM~9424525
> *Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, all-eyez-onme
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuzza *****. yo im still waitin on that video from back then :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 11 2007, 09:25 AM~9425252
> *wuzza *****. yo im still waitin on that video from back then  :biggrin:
> *



YO I NEED TO FIND IT MAN THAT SHIT WAS BAD MANEE I GOTTA FIND IT THO ITS GOT SUM GOOD FOOTAGE ON THEIR DAWG DALE ILL GET IT TO U SOON


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 11 2007, 07:17 AM~9424530
> *i been str8...been on the low for a minute.....lining some things up for myself so i can get my next ride but u will be seeing the club on the streets very soon    :biggrin:
> *



THATS GOOD TO KNO EVERYTHINGS GOOD WITH YOU I KNOW WELL STILL SEE THE CLUB BACK ON TRACK REAL SOON DALE DAWG LATER


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

sellin a complete 93 fleetwood interior all leather it maroon askin 500


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

NEED CUSTOM HYDRAULIC WORK HOLLA AT ME GOT TWO LIFTS READY FOR WHAT YOU NEED..BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR YEARS..NO MICKY MOUSE WORK HERE STR8 SHOW QUALITY...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

post up some of your work


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GIVE ME A MINUTE ILL POST PICS AND I DONT KNOW IF YOU SEEN MARCUS VERT CUTLASS FROM R.O. IT CAME OUT ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THATS ME


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Looking for an 8.5 Rear end from a Grand National or Regal T Type... Hit me up if you know of any......


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

AND FOR THE GOLD LEAF ALSO


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

A LITTLE SOMETHING WE CAN DO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THANX :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

looks good homie


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

:wave: wats up cuz!


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 11 2007, 09:28 PM~9431542
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scarface, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


WUZZA BRO?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RoLLiN SS, *STR8CLOWNIN CADDI*

Wuzup homie how you been


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Dec 11 2007, 09:36 PM~9430543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great work on the Gold Leaf. . .


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

nobody is looking for a complete 327 with 194 head i must sell it..............


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 12 2007, 11:39 AM~9435233
> *Great work on the Gold Leaf. . .
> *


bet that up


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

awergasdhsfnhgn


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 12 2007, 09:25 AM~9433561
> *WUZZA BRO?
> *


chillin ***** workin on my car!

damn this shit been dead lately!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 12 2007, 05:02 PM~9437985
> *
> 
> damn this shit been dead lately!
> *


x2


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Dec 12 2007, 05:24 PM~9438197
> *x2
> *


x3......


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:30 AM~9388698
> *yo anbody interesred in a t-top cutlass $ 3000obo
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Got these done for my self..but had a change of mind, all you gotta do is paint them..Pm for price..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 11 2007, 10:26 PM~9431525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IMMA CHARGE YA'LL ****** 4 DEM PICS...




*SwitchHitter...*


TIGHT WORK ON DA CADDY *****...MAD PROPS...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 12 2007, 10:06 AM~9434489
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RoLLiN SS, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI
> 
> ...


i been str8...yo check out my myspace page i put some pics up of the dogs. she's lookin real good and she is a sweetheart. believe it or not she kicks the bigger ones ass all the time...playin of course...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 13 2007, 09:35 AM~9442872
> *i been str8...yo check out my myspace page i put some pics up of the dogs. she's lookin real good and she is a sweetheart. believe it or not she kicks the bigger ones ass all the time...playin of course...
> *



I saw homie i was gonna comment on them...your puppy is looking real nice ive been seeing the other ones and they have been looking fuckin amazing a real nice litter came out of there im trying to get ppl to send me pictures but most of the pups belong to my friends and i cant depend on those assholes for anything...

And the females always got power over the males wait till she goes into heat that ***** is gonna become a bitch he wont eat, or sleep all hes gonna wanna do is cry so he can hit it.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 13 2007, 06:07 AM~9442824
> *IMMA CHARGE YA'LL ****** 4 DEM PICS...
> SwitchHitter...
> TIGHT WORK ON DA CADDY *****...MAD PROPS...
> *


Thanx Ronald !! :thumbsup: .... I know your shit's coming out hard to


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm: .......


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

just how much of it did u do ur self?


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Dec 13 2007, 02:03 PM~9445715
> *just how much of it did u do ur self?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Dec 13 2007, 02:03 PM~9445715
> *
> *


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Dec 13 2007, 02:03 PM~9445715
> *just how much of it did u do ur self?
> *


 :dunno: who r u talkn bout.... :no:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:|


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOO, WHOS GOIN TO THE ORLANDO RIDE OUT ?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link
[/b][/quote]


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

To all my homies that know me...I am looking for a person who is interested in going to the Dry Tortugas we might need 2 spots maybe 1 spot to be filled on the boat the dates we are looking are the weekend of Jan 5 or the 19th we leave friday come back sunday...this isnt a nice little pampered vacation its a fishing trip...for me details let me know


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

What's the word on a Miami '08 lrm?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I DONT SEE MIAMI LR HAPPENING AT ALL SEE YALL AT TAMPA I GUESS THATS THE ONLY THING LEFT

SUMONE NEEDS TO MAKE A LOWRIDER SHOW HERE IN MIAMI AND QUICK JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 14 2007, 12:31 PM~9453594
> *I DONT SEE MIAMI LR HAPPENING AT ALL SEE YALL AT TAMPA I GUESS THATS THE ONLY THING LEFT
> 
> SUMONE NEEDS TO MAKE A LOWRIDER SHOW HERE IN MIAMI AND QUICK JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


How bout setup a picnic for the day of miami show and have a hop off and all....  dont know but its just my idea


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 14 2007, 12:31 PM~9453594
> *I DONT SEE MIAMI LR HAPPENING AT ALL SEE YALL AT TAMPA I GUESS THATS THE ONLY THING LEFT
> 
> SUMONE NEEDS TO MAKE A LOWRIDER SHOW HERE IN MIAMI AND QUICK JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


How bout setup a picnic for the day of miami show and have a hop off and all....  dont know but its just my idea


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Dec 14 2007, 12:42 PM~9453681
> *How bout setup a picnic for the day of miami show and have a hop off and all....  dont know but its just my idea
> *


 :yes: sound like a good idea`......Den call LRM :machinegun: and tel`em 2 come pay uz a lil vist! :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 14 2007, 01:59 PM~9454268
> *:yes: sound like a good idea`......Den call LRM :machinegun: and tel`em 2 come pay uz a lil vist! :biggrin:
> *


And may-b do a video shoot :thumbsup: wat ever hapen 2 lance 4rm digital wheels? :dunno:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Dec 13 2007, 05:36 PM~9447480
> *SOOOOOOOOO, WHOS GOIN TO THE ORLANDO RIDE OUT ?
> *


TO FAR GAS TO EXPENSIVE $$,WE NEED TO DO OUR OWN THING DOWN HERE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 14 2007, 01:53 PM~9453361
> *What's the word on a Miami '08 lrm?
> *



now i heard that supposibly it gonna happen in september. i dunno tho


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, *rollin lincoln*, rubenlow59, tru6lu305, ellied
:uh:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 14 2007, 07:16 PM~9454654
> *TO FAR GAS TO EXPENSIVE $$,WE NEED TO DO OUR OWN THING DOWN HERE
> *


FO SHO HOMMIE, IAM DOWN WITH THAT !!


----------



## PuRe JoY 87 LS (Dec 11, 2002)

Just in case anyone is interested the RED's Hangout is next Sat. not this Sat.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i will see you then 




> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2007, 07:07 PM~9421283
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PuRe JoY 87 LS_@Dec 14 2007, 08:57 PM~9455699
> *Just in case anyone is interested the RED's Hangout is next Sat. not this Sat.
> *


 what is that about


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

wuz up


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

wuz up


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuRe JoY 87 LS_@Dec 14 2007, 05:57 PM~9455699
> *Just in case anyone is interested the RED's Hangout is next Sat. not this Sat.
> *


 :0 4 shoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 13 2007, 07:31 AM~9443037
> *I saw homie i was gonna comment on them...your puppy is looking real nice ive been seeing the other ones and they have been looking fuckin amazing a real nice litter came out of there im trying to get ppl to send me pictures but most of the pups belong to my friends and i cant depend on those assholes for anything...
> 
> And the females always got power over the males wait till she goes into heat that ***** is gonna become a bitch he wont eat, or sleep all hes gonna wanna do is cry so he can hit it.*


dont think im gonna have that problem...remember my male has been fixed since he was 4months old. im still debating about spaying her...i was going to cuz i dont want to deal with her being in heat and all that shit but at the same time she is really pretty and i know with the right male she would make beautiful pups...but not sure i want to go thru all that neither...we'll see though.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305+Dec 13 2007, 05:36 PM~9447480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PuRe JoY 87 LS (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Dec 14 2007, 10:41 PM~9456611
> *what is that about
> *


Red's Hangout is every third Saturday of the month. Although the 15th is the third Saturday of December, several people thought it was the second Saturday. Just to make it clear, its been pushed back to next Saturday so that people can be more prepared.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

CHRISTMAS SPECIAL *$3,000 *
I NEED TO GET RID OF THIS, NEED THE PARKING SPACE...










































85 CONVERTED TO 87 

Exterior: 
CANDY RED, FLAKED OUT. WON BEST FLAKE AT 2006 LOWRIDER MIAMI SHOW. 
SHAVED TRUNK, SHAVED DOOR, CHROME SIDE VIEW MIRRORS, 13x7 CHROME AND ANODIZED RED BARREL & SPOKES.

Interior: 
RED TWEED, HAS A/C, POWER WINDOWS, POWER LOCKS, ALARM, RADIO.

Extras: 
FRAME HAS BEEN REINFORCED AT STRESS POINTS, HAS CYLINDERS, HOSES, PUMP RACK & BATTERY RACK....READY FOR JUICE.


CASH OFFERS ONLY!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Luxury Roller, hi3s'ssan, *rollin lincoln*

charged up?!?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

hang out tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WUZ UP 96 LINCOLN CALL ME UP *****


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 14 2007, 03:16 PM~9454654
> *TO FAR GAS TO EXPENSIVE $$,WE NEED TO DO OUR OWN THING DOWN HERE
> *


People coming from North and South Carolina,Gerorge,and Individuals from New York coming and bring car's and you can't come from M.I.A.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'm looking for some clean regal/cutlass doors... minor, to no rust if possible..... if anyone got any let me know..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 14 2007, 07:03 PM~9454924
> *now i heard that supposibly it gonna happen in september. i dunno tho
> *


 :uh: WTF!


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: OH SHIT BEAR WERE U BEEN ***** YOU BEEN LOST


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 gettin work done. lot more to go :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

MEETING UP BEFORE THE GROVE


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

AT THE GROVE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THE PICTURES CAME OUT HARD. I WILL POST ALL THE ONES I TOOK SOON. LAST NIGHT WAS RAW ASS FUCK... WE NEEDS 2 RIDE OUT AGAIN LIKE DAT. FROM HIALEAH ALL DA WAY 2 DA GROOVE POST UP N RIDIN HARD ASS FUCK. WE WAS ALL REPPIN OUR CAR CLUB HARD N CLOWIN TOGETHER. THAT'S HOW DA FUCK IT SHOULD BE. NOTHING BUT STR8 CHILLIN AND TALKIN SHIT AND NO HATIN. WE HAD A HARD ASS LINE UP RIDIN OUT...TIGHT WORK :biggrin: . WE EVEN SAW AN INSURANCE JOB HAPPEN N ALL... MAD PROPS 2 MY DAWGS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES AND OFCOURSE MY DAWG FROM ROLLIN DAT RHODE OUT THERE REPPIN...AND MY DAWG ANDRE TRYIN DA STOCK LINKON ON 13'S DAT WAS TRYIN 2 CHOP CHOP AND ENDED UP GETTIN TRIED BY THE WHOLE SQUAD AND MY ANDRE RIDIN A 3 ON DAT ***** :biggrin:  .


THE ONLY UPSET OF THE WHOLE NIGHT WAS MY DAWG JOSE WHEN WE WAS ALL RIDIN HOME N I LEFT JOSE ALONE SUM FUCK ***** IN A SILVER DEVILLE 01' WIT BLACK DARK TINTS PULLED OUT A GUN ON HIM ATTEMPTIN 2 JACK HIS CAR WIT DA GUN POINTED ON HIS FACE... MY DAWG JOSE ACTED QUICK AND RHODE OUT 2 DA INSIDE OF THE STORE RUNNIN AND DIDN'T GET SHOT AT OR LOSE HIS CAR... HOPEFULLY WIT DA HELP OF CAMERAS @ DA GAS STATION THEY CAN'T GET A GOOD ID AND CATCH THEM FUCK ASS ******.


DATS ALL I GOT 2 SAY AND GIVE YA'LL ****** PROPS FOR DOIN WUT WE ALL SHOULD DO BEST AND DATS RIDIN OUT, REPPIN EACH OTHER'S CLUB, HANGIN OUT, AND GETTIN EACH OTHERS BACK WHEN NEEDED AND DAT NITE WE ALL HELP EACH OTHER OUT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER... SHIT MOST OF YA'LL EVEN CAME UP ON FREE GAS LOL...:guns: :biggrin: * :angry: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

tttt


> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 15 2007, 02:00 PM~9460116
> *please post in the topic link or pm me
> *


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 05:43 AM~9463450
> *
> DATS ALL I GOT 2 SAY AND GIVE YA'LL ****** PROPS FOR DOIN WUT WE ALL SHOULD DO BEST AND DATS RIDIN OUT, REPPIN EACH OTHER'S CLUB, HANGIN OUT, AND GETTIN EACH OTHERS BACK WHEN NEEDED AND DAT NITE WE ALL HELP EACH OTHER OUT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER... SHIT MOST OF YA'LL EVEN CAME UP ON FREE GAS LOL...:guns:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 .... TTT


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

84' regal 4 sale... $1000, give me a holla 305-696-4041 or 954-607-0309 Q!
rack 4 two pumps battery rack 4 six rebuit tranny good engine... has to go asap!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 16 2007, 01:41 AM~9463115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lOOKING GOOD IN THA 305


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 14 2007, 02:53 PM~9453361
> *What's the word on a Miami '08 lrm?
> *




:thumbsdown: Dont hold ya breath!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305+Dec 16 2007, 01:40 AM~9463110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
TO BLURY GOT MY ASS LIGHT HEADED.
FROM WHAT I CAN SEE THOUGH...... 305 IS LOOKIN GOOD!
KEEP THAT DAMN THANG GOIN.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 16 2007, 09:56 AM~9463734
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> TO BLURY GOT MY ASS LIGHT HEADED.
> FROM WHAT I CAN SEE THOUGH...... 305 IS LOOKIN GOOD!
> ...



DON'T WORRY HOMIE I GOT U IMMA POST UP DA PICS FROM MY CAMERA...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 05:43 AM~9463450
> *MAD PROPS 2 MY DAWGS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES AND OFCOURSE MY DAWG FROM ROLLIN DAT RHODE OUT THERE REPPIN...AND MY DAWG ANDRE TRYIN DA STOCK LINKON ON 13'S DAT WAS TRYIN 2 CHOP CHOP AND ENDED UP GETTIN TRIED BY THE WHOLE SQUAD AND  MY ANDRE RIDIN A 3 ON DAT *****  :biggrin:   .
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Dat cruise wuz tight!! ....I`ll be wit it soon


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 16 2007, 11:44 AM~9464204
> *:thumbsup: Dat cruise wuz tight!! ....I`ll be wit it soon
> *




DAT WAS U????? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *SwitchHitter*

DIMELO *******...KRAZY ASS NITE DAWG...WE ALMOST LOST MY DAWG FOR A RETARDED ASS REASON...DON'T ***** WE'LL ALWAYS BE OUT RIDIN AND NEVER RIDE SOLO CUZ... :biggrin:   :machinegun: :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 05:43 AM~9463450
> *THE PICTURES CAME OUT HARD. I WILL POST ALL THE ONES I TOOK SOON. LAST NIGHT WAS RAW ASS FUCK... WE NEEDS 2 RIDE OUT AGAIN LIKE DAT. FROM HIALEAH ALL DA WAY 2 DA GROOVE POST UP N RIDIN HARD ASS FUCK. WE WAS ALL REPPIN OUR CAR CLUB HARD N CLOWIN TOGETHER. THAT'S HOW DA FUCK IT SHOULD BE. NOTHING BUT STR8 CHILLIN AND TALKIN SHIT AND NO HATIN. WE HAD A HARD ASS LINE UP RIDIN OUT...TIGHT WORK  :biggrin: . WE EVEN SAW AN INSURANCE JOB HAPPEN N ALL... MAD PROPS 2 MY DAWGS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES AND OFCOURSE MY DAWG FROM ROLLIN DAT RHODE OUT THERE REPPIN...AND MY DAWG ANDRE TRYIN DA STOCK LINKON ON 13'S DAT WAS TRYIN 2 CHOP CHOP AND ENDED UP GETTIN TRIED BY THE WHOLE SQUAD AND  MY ANDRE RIDIN A 3 ON DAT *****  :biggrin:   .
> THE ONLY UPSET OF THE WHOLE NIGHT WAS MY DAWG JOSE WHEN WE WAS ALL RIDIN HOME N I LEFT JOSE ALONE SUM FUCK ***** IN A SILVER DEVILLE 01' WIT BLACK DARK TINTS PULLED OUT A GUN ON HIM ATTEMPTIN 2 JACK HIS CAR WIT DA GUN POINTED ON HIS FACE... MY DAWG JOSE ACTED QUICK AND RHODE OUT 2 DA INSIDE OF THE STORE RUNNIN AND DIDN'T GET SHOT AT OR LOSE HIS CAR... HOPEFULLY WIT DA HELP OF CAMERAS @ DA GAS STATION THEY CAN'T GET A GOOD ID AND CATCH THEM FUCK ASS ******.
> DATS ALL I GOT 2 SAY AND GIVE YA'LL ****** PROPS FOR DOIN WUT WE ALL SHOULD DO BEST AND DATS RIDIN OUT, REPPIN EACH OTHER'S CLUB, HANGIN OUT, AND GETTIN EACH OTHERS BACK WHEN NEEDED AND DAT NITE WE ALL HELP EACH OTHER OUT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER... SHIT MOST OF YA'LL EVEN CAME UP ON FREE GAS LOL...:guns:  :biggrin: * :angry:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


YEP !... IT'S GONNA TAKE ALOT MORE THAN A GUN TO TAKE MY CAR AWAY.. :guns:..BUT OVER ALL WE HAD A GANGSTA ASS SATURDAY..AND DANNY FOR FINDING THAT GAS CARD..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 11:06 AM~9464351
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


What it do cuhz.. :biggrin: ..I feel you on that one *****..


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *SwitchHitter*

:wave: wats up cuz!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 08:43 AM~9463450
> *THE PICTURES CAME OUT HARD. I WILL POST ALL THE ONES I TOOK SOON. LAST NIGHT WAS RAW ASS FUCK... WE NEEDS 2 RIDE OUT AGAIN LIKE DAT. FROM HIALEAH ALL DA WAY 2 DA GROOVE POST UP N RIDIN HARD ASS FUCK. WE WAS ALL REPPIN OUR CAR CLUB HARD N CLOWIN TOGETHER. THAT'S HOW DA FUCK IT SHOULD BE. NOTHING BUT STR8 CHILLIN AND TALKIN SHIT AND NO HATIN. WE HAD A HARD ASS LINE UP RIDIN OUT...TIGHT WORK  :biggrin: . WE EVEN SAW AN INSURANCE JOB HAPPEN N ALL... MAD PROPS 2 MY DAWGS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES AND OFCOURSE MY DAWG FROM ROLLIN DAT RHODE OUT THERE REPPIN...AND MY DAWG ANDRE TRYIN DA STOCK LINKON ON 13'S DAT WAS TRYIN 2 CHOP CHOP AND ENDED UP GETTIN TRIED BY THE WHOLE SQUAD AND  MY ANDRE RIDIN A 3 ON DAT *****  :biggrin:   .
> THE ONLY UPSET OF THE WHOLE NIGHT WAS MY DAWG JOSE WHEN WE WAS ALL RIDIN HOME N I LEFT JOSE ALONE SUM FUCK ***** IN A SILVER DEVILLE 01' WIT BLACK DARK TINTS PULLED OUT A GUN ON HIM ATTEMPTIN 2 JACK HIS CAR WIT DA GUN POINTED ON HIS FACE... MY DAWG JOSE ACTED QUICK AND RHODE OUT 2 DA INSIDE OF THE STORE RUNNIN AND DIDN'T GET SHOT AT OR LOSE HIS CAR... HOPEFULLY WIT DA HELP OF CAMERAS @ DA GAS STATION THEY CAN'T GET A GOOD ID AND CATCH THEM FUCK ASS ******.
> DATS ALL I GOT 2 SAY AND GIVE YA'LL ****** PROPS FOR DOIN WUT WE ALL SHOULD DO BEST AND DATS RIDIN OUT, REPPIN EACH OTHER'S CLUB, HANGIN OUT, AND GETTIN EACH OTHERS BACK WHEN NEEDED AND DAT NITE WE ALL HELP EACH OTHER OUT ONE WAY OR ANOTHER... SHIT MOST OF YA'LL EVEN CAME UP ON FREE GAS LOL...:guns:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 HOMIE THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE... YESTERDAY WAS GOOD BUT CRAZY. I WOULD POST UP PICS BUT MINES CAME OUT WORSE THEN DANNYS :biggrin: LOLZ AND JOSE DONT WORRY KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CUHZ FUCK DEM PUSSY ****** :guns:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Dec 16 2007, 01:14 PM~9464714
> *X2 HOMIE THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE... YESTERDAY WAS GOOD BUT CRAZY. I WOULD POST UP PICS BUT MINES CAME OUT WORSE THEN DANNYS :biggrin:  LOLZ AND JOSE DONT WORRY KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CUHZ FUCK DEM PUSSY ****** :guns:
> *



LMAO!!! YA'LL CAN RETIRE FROM DA CAMERA GAME LMAO!!! I OT YA'LL ****** WIT MY GANGSTA ASS PICS ALL WE WAS MISSIN WUZ DEM HOES ON DA CAR...WHICH IN JOSE'S CAR I ALMOST PICKED UP A COUPLE OF THEM BUCKETS LOL WELL FINE ASS FUCK BUCKETS LOL... :biggrin:  YA'LL CAN DECIDE WHO TOOK BETTER PICS LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Lo_N_Lavish, caprice ridah, *Luxury Roller*, all-eyez-onme

WUTZ UP DRUNK ASS *****!!! DE PINGA ***** NEXT TIME WE RIDE OUT IMMA HAVE A LEASH ON YO FUCK ASS SO I CAN CALM U DA FUCK DOWN ***** COJONE!!!... LMAO :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 03:41 PM~9464844
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Lo_N_Lavish, caprice ridah, Luxury Roller, all-eyez-onme
> 
> ...


LMAO DE PINGA I SHOULD HAVE A LEASH ON YOUR ASS...ONE MINUTE UR IN JOSES CAR NEXT MINUTE U SITTIN DOWN NEXT 2 A FEMALE IN THE TABLE...LOLZ... POST DEM PICS ALREADY LOLZ...U GOT THE TRUCK DROWNING KUZ I GOT THAT PIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Dec 16 2007, 01:49 PM~9464875
> *LMAO DE PINGA I SHOULD HAVE A LEASH ON YOUR ASS...ONE MINUTE UR IN JOSES CAR NEXT MINUTE U SITTIN DOWN NEXT 2 A FEMALE  IN THE TABLE...LOLZ... POST DEM PICS ALREADY LOLZ...U GOT THE TRUCK DROWNING KUZ I GOT THAT PIC :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT ***** WHEN I'M OUT N SINGLE ***** I'M OUT N CLOWIN WIT THEM HOES...FUCK DAT SHIT...AND YEAH I GOT DA TUNDRA PICS LMAO ***** WE SEEN IT ALL LAST NITE *****... :biggrin: :cheesy: :0   :roflmao: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 03:56 PM~9464918
> *SHIT ***** WHEN I'M OUT N SINGLE ***** I'M OUT N CLOWIN WIT THEM HOES...FUCK DAT SHIT...AND YEAH I GOT DA TUNDRA PICS LMAO ***** WE SEEN IT ALL LAST NITE *****... :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0      :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


LOLZ 4REAL WE WERE ACTIN A FOOL LOLZ SOOO WHERES THA PICS MANE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: YOU MEEN THIS ONE


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

MADE IT BIGGER


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, *SILVERLAC305*, *Luxury Roller*, -PlayTime-,* GuCcIcRoWnViC*

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 16 2007, 04:04 PM~9464970
> *:biggrin: YOU MEEN THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


LOLZ DANNY THAT SHYT WAS CRAZY LOLZ


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 16 2007, 04:08 PM~9464996
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, SILVERLAC305, Luxury Roller, -PlayTime-, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Dec 16 2007, 12:14 PM~9464714
> *X2 HOMIE THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE... YESTERDAY WAS GOOD BUT CRAZY. I WOULD POST UP PICS BUT MINES CAME OUT WORSE THEN DANNYS :biggrin:  LOLZ AND JOSE DONT WORRY KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CUHZ FUCK DEM PUSSY ****** :guns:
> *


Naw, i know *****.. I aien't even stressing that bullshit..Because if they were real ******.. they would of been shoot me..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

We doing the same shit next weekend grove/beach bound....THE SAME LINE UP!! ... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

THESE ARE ALL DA PICS I TOOK...IMMA CHARGE NEXT TIME CUZ GOD DAM YA'LL CAMERA SUX LOL...4 SHO NEXT WEEKEND WE OUT N RIDIN...WHOEVER WANNA JOIN PM US 4 R #### AND LEAVE THE BEEF @ HOME.... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

POSTED @ DA GROVE...
































NEW ROLLIN PROJECT...CAME 4RM N.C. A PART OF ROLLIN CHAMPAGNE PROJECT.


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Dec 3 2007, 10:22 PM~9368097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ANDRE TRYIN DA LINKON LOL...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

OOPPSSS...
















TAIL GATE 4SALE LOL...
















































DONE...GOD DAM!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE YA HAD A BANGIN NITE. THANKS FOR THE CLEARER PICS. THAT LINE UP LOOK TIGHT.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 16 2007, 04:31 PM~9465621
> *LOOKS LIKE YA HAD A BANGIN NITE. THANKS FOR THE CLEARER PICS. THAT LINE UP LOOK TIGHT.
> *



LMAO!!! YEA DAWG WE HAD A FUCKIN TRIP AND WE WAS FROM 3 DIFFRENT CAR CLUB JUST STR8 CHILLIN N REPPIN...DATS HOW DA FUCK IT SHOULD BE...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Pics lookin hard ass fuk!! hopefully next weekend im tv down!!!!!! 




For sale

2- 15' flip downs tft lcd










$300 for both


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

3 weeks away


> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2007, 07:07 PM~9421283
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

god damn ***** gettin loose with dem pics i found a couple good ones imma post in a bit ...

next weekend for sure we ridin even harder... more clubs gotta untie solo ryders and all gunna invade watson island and tha beach again...:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HOW MANY OF YOU MIA BOYS COMIN UP TO ORLANDO 
IN JAN.. FOR THAT PIC


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Dec 16 2007, 06:26 PM~9466135
> *god damn ***** gettin loose with dem pics i found a couple good ones imma post in a bit ...
> 
> next weekend for sure we ridin even harder... more clubs gotta untie solo ryders and all gunna invade watson island and tha beach again...:biggrin:
> *



yea and next time imma get hoes 2 take sum krazy pics.... LMAO


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 06:20 PM~9466345
> *yea and next time imma get hoes 2 take sum krazy pics.... LMAO
> *


 :uh: thats what we been waitin on homie :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *SwitchHitter*

wats up cuz! no work 2mm?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 16 2007, 11:04 PM~9467595
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scarface, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


lol... naw i think i'm gonna take the day off..


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 17 2007, 01:11 AM~9467630
> *lol... naw i think i'm gonna take the day off..
> *


sounds good lol!! livin da life huh!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Dec 16 2007, 11:11 PM~9467328
> *:uh: thats what we been waitin on homie :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR!!! U KNO IT...


*WUTZ GOOD MIAMI???*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 06:17 PM~9465555
> *OOPPSSS...
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :0 

WTF HAPPENED?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2007, 09:07 AM~9468648
> *:roflmao:  :0
> 
> WTF HAPPENED?
> *



SUM ***** OUT OF NO WHERE CAME BY WHERE WE WAS CHILLIN UNDER THE BRIDGE ON WATSON ISLAND AND JUST DROVE DAT SHIT INTO DA OCEAN...LOL DAT SHIT WAS RANDOM ASS FUCK... AND THERE WAS ATLEAST LIK 30 HEADS OR MORE THERE LOL...DUM ASS ****** DON'T HOW 2 DO N INSURANCE JOB I GUESS... :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

anyone want five brand new 13" vogues... I cleaned off one so u could see the whitewall, all the others still have the blue on the whitewalls..never been mounted. 
350


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

also got this.. MTX 9500 12" in the MTX box...gray vinyl has a scratch but the speaker works perfectly and knocks hard... 200 bucks


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *COUPE DE BEAR*, Juiced82MarkVI, *Boulevard305*

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 17 2007, 11:37 AM~9468871
> *SUM ***** OUT OF NO WHERE CAME BY WHERE WE WAS CHILLIN UNDER THE BRIDGE ON WATSON ISLAND AND JUST DROVE DAT SHIT INTO DA OCEAN...LOL DAT SHIT WAS RANDOM ASS FUCK... AND THERE WAS ATLEAST LIK 30 HEADS OR MORE THERE LOL...DUM ASS ****** DON'T HOW 2 DO N INSURANCE JOB I GUESS... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol the fatass actually putting in some work for a change....lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 17 2007, 01:04 PM~9469366
> *lol the fatass actually putting in some work for a change....lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol we riding chrome n primer.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 17 2007, 11:10 AM~9469389
> *lol we riding chrome n primer.
> *



PRIMETIME C.C. STAND UP!!!.....

lololol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont know wtf this was about :scrutinize:










:loco:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 16 2007, 06:49 PM~9466228
> *HOW MANY OF YOU MIA BOYS COMIN UP TO ORLANDO
> IN JAN.. FOR THAT PIC
> *









don't worry about it i was talkin to myself :angry: :angry: :angry: 


are you scared you goin to get showed up ????????
to far of a ride ???
your planning on being there!!!
don't think so !!!!
we don't like orlando !!!
to many real riders up there !!!


got to be some reason lolololololololol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 17 2007, 04:33 PM~9470478
> *don't worry about it i was talkin to myself :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> are you scared you goin to get showed up ????????
> to far of a ride ???
> ...



:yes: :biggrin: thats it.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2007, 07:07 PM~9421283
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i have gone to several picnics in a daily to orlando and there has been many other miami people.
but how many times has anyone from orlando made it to miami picnics???? 


alllllllllllright.......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 17 2007, 03:18 PM~9470984
> *well if you guys keep going down this road the lowrider miami community will be zero...
> thats no joke
> *


word is getting out?? wtf r u talkin bout? yea u guys up there have more lowriders than miami, but u cant even compare the cars! and seriously NEVER have any of ya'll came down 2 a picnic down here. so whats the reason 4 that?!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

A JAY NEVER MIND THESE ****** LET THE CARS TALK


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 17 2007, 03:57 PM~9470865
> *:yes:  :biggrin: thats it.
> *




ok that's cool just hate being fuckin ignored....lolololololololol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2007, 05:07 PM~9471258
> *word is getting out?? wtf r u talkin bout? yea u guys up there have more lowriders than miami, but u cant even compare the cars! and seriously NEVER have any of ya'll came down 2 a picnic down here. so whats the reason 4 that?!
> *




yea what the hell is the deal with that you don't go down that way ...


but they did come to the A for our pinic 
they did do that ...


p.s. see you miami boys in sept. the show is going down i'm pretty sure on that


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 17 2007, 03:18 PM~9470984
> *well if you guys keep going down this road the lowrider miami community will be zero...
> thats no joke
> *



ah come on scared lol... we been bustin yall's assholes wide open for years now lol.. and i still anit seen any out of towner down here ? i guess it easier to stay where your at and keep them but cheeks tight!!lol ... oh and fuck lowrider magazine!!! the streets are going to be deep for the 08'


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

wuts goin on wit godfather(box)..heard they stole it..if true,thats pretty fu**d up..


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 17 2007, 05:51 PM~9471776
> *ah come on scared lol... we been bustin yall's assholes wide open for years now lol.. and i still anit seen any out of towner down here ? i guess it easier to stay where your at and keep them but cheeks tight!!lol ... oh and fuck lowrider magazine!!!  the streets are going to be deep for the 08'
> *


X2!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-+Dec 17 2007, 07:42 PM~9472716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3000000000
u already kno who do them neck breakin low-lo's ...... :nicoderm:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

i got a transport truck on standby to settle this shit no excuse $125 each way hit me up (954) 394-7605 or pm me ask for tony :0 lets see who is the real rider or a shit talker the truck holds 8 to 10 cars


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 17 2007, 03:18 PM~9470984
> *well if you guys keep going down this road the lowrider miami community will be zero...
> thats no joke
> *


lol he knows im shit talkin :biggrin: .....it looked like he was fishin' lol


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

All i have to say is

you made it to all the other orlando picnics

so i will see you at this one!!!

stop the bull shit get them cars gathered up, times running out


oh and ps ,for the future
give orlando/central notice on miami's picnics and we will be there...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 17 2007, 08:51 PM~9471776
> *ah come on scared lol... we been bustin yall's assholes wide open for years now lol.. and i still anit seen any out of towner down here ? i guess it easier to stay where your at and keep them but cheeks tight!!lol ... oh and fuck lowrider magazine!!!  the streets are going to be deep for the 08'
> *



:yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 17 2007, 06:51 PM~9471776
> *ah come on scared lol... we been bustin yall's assholes wide open for years now lol.. and i still anit seen any out of towner down here ? i guess it easier to stay where your at and keep them but cheeks tight!!lol ... oh and fuck lowrider magazine!!!  the streets are going to be deep for the 08'
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 17 2007, 09:29 PM~9473106
> *lol he knows im shit talkin  :biggrin:  .....it looked like he was fishin'  lol
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Dec 17 2007, 09:41 PM~9472702
> *wuts goin on wit godfather(box)..heard they stole it..if true,thats pretty fu**d up..
> *


if they did, its pretty stupid


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 18 2007, 06:25 AM~9475523
> *All i have to say is
> 
> you made it to all the other orlando picnics
> ...



you got any hoppers that are going for sure?? need to make sure its worth the trip..


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Dec 17 2007, 09:07 PM~9472916
> *i got a transport truck on standby to settle this shit no excuse $125 each way hit me up (954) 394-7605 or pm me ask for tony  :0 lets see who is the real rider or a shit talker  the truck holds 8 to 10 cars
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo i got these 24s for sale anybody interested for trucks or suv $1600 obo needs one tire the other got a fair amount tread on theme or trade for 22s maybe cash with 22s there 5lug universal pm me


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 18 2007, 10:04 AM~9476356
> *you got any hoppers that are going for sure??  need to make sure its worth the trip..
> *


hell yeah there are hoppers out here and people are bringing them i'ld say like 15 total without miami


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, Juiced82MarkVI, DRòN, *SwitchHitter*, Made You A Hater

:wave:
wats up cuz!!


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

94pimplac <<<<<<<<<<<wuz up chico


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Dec 18 2007, 01:18 PM~9477507
> *94pimplac <<<<<<<<<<<wuz up chico
> *


OYE :wave: HOWS DA LAC COMIN OUT HOPE TO SEE OUT SOON DALEEEEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

305KingCadillac ur pm box is full homie


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 18 2007, 01:30 PM~9477583
> *OYE  :wave: HOWS DA LAC COMIN OUT HOPE TO SEE OUT SOON DALEEEEEE :thumbsup:
> *


come out good chico lets c


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Dec 18 2007, 01:54 PM~9477767
> *come out good chico lets c
> *


cadillac came out real good keep up the good work.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Dec 18 2007, 02:27 PM~9478063
> *cadillac came out real good keep up the good work.....:thumbsup:
> *


thanx ***** a im pass by there i called u dale


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 18 2007, 11:35 AM~9476868
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, Juiced82MarkVI, DRòN, SwitchHitter, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...


chillen cuhz.. :wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 18 2007, 05:00 PM~9478303
> *chillen cuhz.. :wave:
> *


u did that shit last nite or u went str8 home?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 18 2007, 03:06 PM~9478351
> *u did that shit last nite or u went str8 home?
> *


Yeah, that ***** went to my house, and started installing the alarm at like at 3:00 in the morning and finished at 5:00.. Crazy ass *****..lol.. :loco: but fuk it he came thru with that banging ass price..


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

I hope there clean cause i'm tired of looking at bucket hoppers :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 18 2007, 11:09 AM~9476687
> *hell yeah there are hoppers out here and people are bringing them i'ld say like 15 total without miami
> *


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Dec 18 2007, 08:24 PM~9479687
> *I hope there clean cause i'm tired of looking at bucket hoppers :biggrin:
> *


A REAL CLEAN MONTE COMING SOON ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2007, 06:07 PM~9471258
> *word is getting out?? wtf r u talkin bout? yea u guys up there have more lowriders than miami, but u cant even compare the cars! and seriously NEVER have any of ya'll came down 2 a picnic down here. so whats the reason 4 that?!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: MY DAWG JAY AT WORK YALL AINT READY FOR THIS :cheesy:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: 








:cheesy:


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 18 2007, 07:04 PM~9479935
> *A REAL CLEAN MONTE COMING SOON ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


radical :dunno: or evreyday


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

SwEaT iT CaR cLuB u have a pm


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Dec 18 2007, 09:52 PM~9480297
> *radical  :dunno: or evreyday
> *



RADICAL AND A DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 13 2007, 12:41 AM~9442034
> *Got these done for my self..but had a change of mind, all you gotta do is paint them..Pm for price..
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... last call.. $ 45


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, *SwitchHitter, COUPE DE BEAR*, 2-Face '64

:wave:

damn bear been a while seen i seen u on here!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 18 2007, 09:54 PM~9481265
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scarface, SwitchHitter, COUPE DE BEAR, 2-Face '64
> 
> ...



:wave: been bizzy homie


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 19 2007, 12:53 AM~9481780
> *:wave:  been bizzy homie
> *


bearrrrrr!!!! estas depinga! working hard or hardly working?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 18 2007, 11:55 PM~9481803
> *bearrrrrr!!!! estas depinga!  working hard or hardly working?
> *



IT'S CUZ IT'S DA WINTER FOOL U KNO WUT BEARS BE DOIN WHEN IT'S WINTER SEASON N SHIT LMAO....ATEAST HE SHOWS SIGNS OF HIM STILL ALIVE :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 17 2007, 10:54 AM~9468944
> *anyone want five brand new 13" vogues... I cleaned off one so u could see the whitewall, all the others still have the blue on the whitewalls..never been mounted.
> 350
> 
> ...


?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 18 2007, 09:52 PM~9481240
> *Ok... last call.. $ 45
> *


check your pm


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 18 2007, 10:55 PM~9481803
> *bearrrrrr!!!! estas depinga!  working hard or hardly working?
> *



bitch get a phone!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 19 2007, 02:51 PM~9484448
> *bitch get a phone!!!!! :angry:
> *


x2!!!! :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 18 2007, 07:38 PM~9480181
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol caught me 3 wheelin at work. always on a switch! haha :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 18 2007, 11:09 AM~9476684
> *yo i got these 24s for sale anybody interested for trucks or suv $1600 obo needs one tire the other got a fair amount tread on theme or trade for 22s maybe cash with 22s there 5lug universal pm me
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats up MIAMI...


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

Alright 1963 impy for sale needs to go before year is over!!!!!! can't store anymore only pic is on my avi. Pretty clean (4 a 4door) it can be a parts car or fix it up 
$800 o.b.o i also have a full energy suspension bushing kit for 60's impalas 
full kit front and rear bushing $100 pm me or call (954)245-8996


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 18 2007, 11:11 AM~9476700
> *please post in the topic link
> 
> times & places ,contact info on link
> *


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT 305


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2007, 05:16 PM~9465544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rides... :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

83delta88<<<<<<<<<wuz up chico


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

lets hit the grove Hard this saturday and cruise to the beach after lets show these tourist how miami build our rides and represent. :biggrin:.........meanin raid south beach


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Dec 20 2007, 05:36 PM~9495190
> *83delta88<<<<<<<<<wuz up chico
> *


yo!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

*FOR SALE!!! 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood (561)506-6512*

-Real CLEAN caddy!!
-110,000 miles
-Running Strong! 
-T.V. (4) 12in. woofers

If interested call DANNY anytime @ (561)506-6512

***FOR MORE PICTURES CLICK ON LINK***
http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/buic...ubz/FOR%20SALE/


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:30 AM~9388698
> *yo anbody interesred in a t-top cutlass $ 3000obo
> 
> 
> ...


bump any trades


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *SeViLLe On 22's*

:wave:


----------



## Tu Castigo UCE-fam (Sep 22, 2006)

YO!! UCE hangout saturday night 10:00pm bring the rides/hoppers their will be a food truck out there,so bring bread.Were trying to make this THE HANGOUT for real riders who want to keep the game alive and loride we need support from ALL CAR CLUBS! No cops kicking anybody out nobeef family enviroment. Bring the rides and lets lowride.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Dec 21 2007, 10:28 AM~9501047
> *YO!! UCE hangout saturday night 10:00pm bring the rides/hoppers their will be a food truck out there,so bring bread.Were trying to make this THE HANGOUT for real riders who want to keep the game alive and loride we need support from ALL CAR CLUBS! No cops kicking anybody out nobeef family enviroment. Bring the rides and lets lowride.
> *


X2 uffin: 4 shoo!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

where at ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Dec 21 2007, 01:28 PM~9501047
> *YO!! UCE hangout saturday night 10:00pm bring the rides/hoppers their will be a food truck out there,so bring bread.Were trying to make this THE HANGOUT for real riders who want to keep the game alive and loride we need support from ALL CAR CLUBS! No cops kicking anybody out nobeef family enviroment. Bring the rides and lets lowride.
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

WHERE AT ??


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Dec 21 2007, 01:26 PM~9502272
> *WHERE AT ??
> *


Reds


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: -PlayTime-,* 94pimplac*

:0 :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tu Castigo UCE-fam_@Dec 21 2007, 10:28 AM~9501047
> *YO!! UCE hangout saturday night 10:00pm bring the rides/hoppers their will be a food truck out there,so bring bread.Were trying to make this THE HANGOUT for real riders who want to keep the game alive and loride we need support from ALL CAR CLUBS! No cops kicking anybody out nobeef family enviroment. Bring the rides and lets lowride.
> *


 :thumbsup: FUK IT NO LOWRIDER SHOW NO TIME SOON,ATLEATS WE GOT DIZ TO CRUISE N REPRESENT DA GAME :yes:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 21 2007, 02:37 PM~9502740
> *:thumbsup: FUK IT NO LOWRIDER SHOW NO TIME SOON,ATLEATS WE GOT DIZ TO CRUISE N REPRESENT DA GAME :yes:
> *


No dout!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 21 2007, 02:37 PM~9502740
> *:thumbsup: FUK IT NO LOWRIDER SHOW NO TIME SOON,ATLEATS WE GOT DIZ TO CRUISE N REPRESENT DA GAME :yes:
> *


4 sho hommie real riders ride :thumbsup: fake riders HIDE :uh: :twak:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *BUBBA-D*
:wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: GRAND HUSTLE


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

2 weeks 


see ya there!!!



> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 18 2007, 11:11 AM~9476700
> *please post in the topic link
> 
> times & places ,contact info on link
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Dec 21 2007, 06:29 PM~9504452
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SwitchHitter, BUBBA-D
> :wave:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE. THE CADDY LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

MY NEW DAILY.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

CELL PHONE PICS. NOT THE BEST PICTURES


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 18 2007, 09:10 PM~9480880
> *RADICAL AND A DRIVER    :biggrin:
> *


  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..

its the return of the gangster....


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

yall thought i was fucking around huh well here it is we painted that bitch pearl white.the kandy cane.achingao


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

texas and th valley pharr


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

the 64 in da beach on tuesday before we left


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

this shit was intresting on 1-10 we saw this a 57 wagon 2 door-nomad


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

the caddy is back also


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 11:50 AM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> yea by feb. it should be done,you know we gotta go shit on these fools up north for real  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo im looking for some standard 14s ..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 22 2007, 10:40 AM~9507630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Dec 22 2007, 04:34 PM~9509958
> *NICE! :thumbsup:
> *


x2..


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 22 2007, 07:40 AM~9507630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

am i next cause i still got my ticket man 9938476352263474622-420




> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 09:50 AM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

[/quote]

Im LOVING those patterns and the Lavender... and the lavender frame looks good too.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

nice caddy, who painted it. looks really good.


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 09:50 AM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...


nice caddi


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SHIT THE ONE AND ONLY HIGH-END PAINTED IT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 23 2007, 12:36 PM~9514251
> *SHIT THE ONE AND ONLY HIGH-END PAINTED IT
> *


nice


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 22 2007, 11:19 PM~9511674
> *nice caddy, who painted it. looks really good.
> *


 ****** AKA THE GODFATHER OF CALI PAINT JOB DOWN SOUTH BIG UPS TO JORGE. TAKING OVER FOR THE 08 :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 22 2007, 11:19 PM~9511674
> *nice caddy, who painted it. looks really good.
> *


 ****** AKA THE GODFATHER OF CALI PAINT JOB DOWN SOUTH BIG UPS TO JORGE. TAKING OVER FOR THE 08 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 09:50 AM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SUPER TIGHT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 09:50 AM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

MY DAWG PURP DID THIS TATTOO YESTERDAY ON MY B-DAY :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Dec 23 2007, 10:32 PM~9518275
> *NICE !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 09:50 AM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...


 :biggrin: 
THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 24 2007, 01:51 AM~9518378
> * MY DAWG PURP DID THIS TATTOO YESTERDAY ON MY B-DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

damn danny, came out TYTE. props to marcos


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 12:50 PM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: very nice!! loving the patterns. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TIGHT WORK ON IT FOO REPPIN THAT FLEETWOOD ALL THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

wow i likeee


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey.. Any Lowriders complete and ready to be shot down here.. for the magazine?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

wat magazine ?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


FROM STREETS OF GOLD


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Dec 24 2007, 01:49 PM~9521298
> *wat magazine ?
> *



Lowrider Magazine


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

FROM LUXURIOUS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEARZ TO ALL YALL BOYZ!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 12:50 PM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: FUCKING CHOPPIN NICE CADDY


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Looking for 67 Impala parts.......


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

4 SALE BIG BODIE SEATS.


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

HOOD MONEY GOT NEW GUTS...07 DEVILLE SEATS


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

SOMETHING NEW COMING OUT FOR 08 FROM OPALOCKA CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

thats wats up i see blvd aces doing big things keep the good work up ma ****** yall reppin to the fullest


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

less then 2 weeks



> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 24 2007, 12:09 PM~9521417
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up bear


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

"Hood Money" looking good


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 25 2007, 09:56 PM~9530678
> *HOOD MONEY GOT NEW GUTS...07 DEVILLE SEATS
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. How much work was it to fab up the mounts? Or did you just use the original sliders? Looks great.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

*26" players with KUMHO 305-30-26 *tires. Three weeks old. Came off Forerunner. $ 4200.00 Mike *305-978-7778 *


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

for sale $2200 O.B.O


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

*FOR SALE!!! 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood $5,000 (561)506-6512*

-Real CLEAN caddy!!
-110,000 miles
-Running strong! 
-T.V and Sony CD Player
*-$5,000* 

If interested call DANNY anytime @ (561)506-6512











***CLICK ON PICTURES TO MAKE BIGGER***


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

*FOR SALE!!! 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood $5,000 (561)506-6512*

-Real CLEAN caddy!!
-110,000 miles
-Running strong! 
-T.V and Sony CD Player
*-$5,000* 

If interested call DANNY anytime @ (561)506-6512











***CLICK ON PICTURES TO MAKE BIGGER***


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Dec 26 2007, 04:19 PM~9534597
> *FOR SALE!!! 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood $5,000 (561)506-6512
> 
> -Real CLEAN caddy!!
> ...


STILL WANA TRADE ?


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

NAW I NEED CASH.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL LOOKING FOR A SET OF 22" TRIPLE GOLD WIRES...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 25 2007, 09:56 PM~9530678
> *HOOD MONEY GOT NEW GUTS...07 DEVILLE SEATS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MIAMI BLVD ACES
:thumbsup:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

83delta88 wuz up how that 2 door going????????


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt from page 3


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Dec 26 2007, 06:57 PM~9537381
> *83delta88 wuz up how that 2 door going????????
> *


comin out good :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Dec 25 2007, 12:10 PM~9527495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats from the 512!!!!!


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ARE THESE OFF THE DTS I TOTALED..?
quote=SILVERLAC305,Dec 25 2007, 09:56 PM~9530678]
HOOD MONEY GOT NEW GUTS...07 DEVILLE SEATS  
































[/quote]


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol if they r atleast they in good hands


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Dec 23 2007, 10:22 PM~9518219
> *SUPER TIGHT WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :
> *


    thanks..    
and thanks also to everyone else... we got more pics coming.. fuck da lowrider show the people gonna take it to da streets in 2008....


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 27 2007, 04:51 PM~9544479
> *     thanks..
> and thanks also to everyone else...  we got more pics coming.. fuck da lowrider show the people gonna take it to da streets in 2008....
> *


x2


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Dec 25 2007, 10:41 PM~9530581
> *Looking for 67 Impala parts.......
> *


Let me know what ya need i got plenty of parts im about to ebay from a 67 impala SS


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 27 2007, 11:28 PM~9548053
> *Let me know what ya need i got plenty of parts im about to ebay from a 67 impala SS
> *


*WHUT IT DEW GANGSTA!*


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 27 2007, 07:51 PM~9544479
> *     thanks..
> and thanks also to everyone else...  we got more pics coming.. fuck da lowrider show the people gonna take it to da streets in 2008....
> *



:uh: Easy killer! Miami Lowrider is back on and will be in september, this year! The hurricane threat as they were quoted saying is the reason we weren't first on the list? LOL However alot of clubs are going to boycott the shows for numerous reasons....... So 2008 should be a interesting tour....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 28 2007, 02:30 AM~9548066
> *WHUT IT DEW GANGSTA!
> *



What it dew! Whats poping?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 27 2007, 04:51 PM~9544479
> *     thanks..
> and thanks also to everyone else...  we got more pics coming.. fuck da lowrider show the people gonna take it to da streets in 2008....
> *


x2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Dec 26 2007, 12:18 PM~9534590
> *FOR SALE!!! 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood $5,000 (561)506-6512
> 
> -Real CLEAN caddy!!
> ...


Wut up homie .... wut you up to...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

 one week away


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 batteries for sale 125 bucks ... need to sell asap


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

aslo got a car alarm for sale ... 60 bucks autopage... brand new in the box with 2 remotes


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 27 2007, 04:51 PM~9544479
> *     thanks..
> and thanks also to everyone else...  we got more pics coming.. fuck da lowrider show the people gonna take it to da streets in 2008....
> *


X4.. SHOW OR NO SHOW!... I RIDE 4 DA STREETS!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Dec 28 2007, 11:02 AM~9549808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i need them both gone today.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

got some chrome and re 13s with 4 BRAND NEW tires $250 obo


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Dec 28 2007, 10:16 AM~9550188
> *got some chrome and re 13s with 4 BRAND NEW tires $250 obo
> *


GOT ANY PICS??


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

any hang outs sat??


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE chrome n black 13's brand new still in da boxes $400


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 94pimplac, -PlayTime-, monalb, 96' lincoln

:wave: WAT DEY DO!....


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 28 2007, 01:12 PM~9551258
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 94pimplac, -PlayTime-, monalb, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 28 2007, 01:14 PM~9551278
> *:nicoderm:
> *


...... RIDIN OUT 2MARRO WUZZ UP!
:buttkick:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Dec 28 2007, 01:18 PM~9551303
> *...... RIDIN OUT 2MARRO WUZZ UP!
> :buttkick:
> *


gotta make sure it dont rain lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Dec 28 2007, 11:02 AM~9549808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i need them both gone today.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 28 2007, 01:21 PM~9551330
> *gotta make sure it dont rain lol
> *


LOL! :cheesy: .... LIKE AWAYZ :no:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 27 2007, 04:51 PM~9544479
> *     thanks..
> and thanks also to everyone else...  we got more pics coming.. fuck da lowrider show the people gonna take it to da streets in 2008....
> *


ANYBODY KNOWS WHEN IS DA NEXT PINIC??? :dunno:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Made You A Hater, Boulevard305
:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 28 2007, 12:58 PM~9551617
> *ANYBODY KNOWS WHEN IS DA NEXT PINIC??? :dunno:
> *


Boulevard Aces pinic comming soon :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *Made You A Hater*, -PlayTime-
:wave: 
lokkaaa!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttmt


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

!Elegance Picnic Coming Soon!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

bike 4 sale it only has 500miles price is 6000 for more info hit me up and ill give u more info


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

YO THA FRENCHY'S SMOKE BUD TO !!!!! LOL


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 28 2007, 03:23 PM~9551822
> *Boulevard Aces pinic comming soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WUZ UP BOULEVARD305 CALL ME UP *****
:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Dec 29 2007, 07:39 AM~9557254
> *YO THA FRENCHY'S SMOKE BUD TO !!!!! LOL
> *


foreall no way


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Dec 28 2007, 11:02 AM~9549808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




anyone need this stuff ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

shoot me a reasonable offer .


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

lookin for a 4" air cylinder used or new cracked mines on the way home from tha beach tonite had a horrible ride home w.e. let me kno if yall kno wher i can get one


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 29 2007, 11:32 PM~9562104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE DOING IT BIG FOR 08


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Boulevard305, jit, *96' lincoln*


marica! lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 30 2007, 01:42 PM~9565197
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Boulevard305, jit, 96' lincoln
> marica! lol
> *



suciaaaa!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 30 2007, 01:54 PM~9565520
> *suciaaaa!
> *



where the fuck were you yesterday bitch? lol

ol' fakin azz fatass :uh: 


lol


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

FOR SALE 1994 - 1996 IMPALA SUPER SPORT WHEELZ WITH STAGGERED RUBBER
245/50/17'S PIRELLIS UP FRONT & 285/40/17'S MICHELLINS OUT BACK
WHEELZ ARE A LIGHT SILVER METALLIC WITH MATCHING BOWTIE CENTER CAPZ & CHROME VALVE STEMZ NO CURBZ OR NO SCRATCHEZ LUG PATTERN IS 5 X 5 FITS : ROADMASTERZ , CAPRICEZ, FLEETWOODZ, IMPALAZ & FULLSIZE CHEVYZ $500 OBO SHOOT ME A PM


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: GRAND HUSTLE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: GRAND HUSTLE


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Dec 30 2007, 05:59 PM~9567006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A COO CAT, ONE LUV TO LUIS FROM BLVD.ACES MIAMI


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 30 2007, 02:20 AM~9563587
> *lookin for a 4" air cylinder used or new cracked mines on the way home from tha beach tonite had a horrible ride home w.e. let me kno if yall kno wher i can get one
> *



Check your PM


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

piston cracked on mee on the way home from the beach and this is how it loked when i got home not a pretty site and i wasent too happy either but i went to phills shop today and was able to resolve my problem thanks again phill u hooked me up dawg mad props to him


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone want to buy a lime green molded carpet???? it's for a caprice but would fit many other models.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 30 2007, 12:32 AM~9562104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Lowridergame305, didnt holla at me for that shit for phil


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Dec 30 2007, 05:59 PM~9567006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, sucio138, DRòN
> *





:scrutinize:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 09:50 AM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...


 :worship: THIS BITCH IS NOTHING TO PLAY WITH GANGSTA AZZ BIGBODY NICE JOB ******!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 22 2007, 07:40 AM~9507630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ONE BUBBA D I LIKES :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 29 2007, 02:14 PM~9558955
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR MIAMI AND ALL THE CAR CLUB N FAMILY
FROM LUXURIOUS MIAMI


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 31 2007, 09:40 AM~9572310
> *NICE ONE BUBBA D I LIKES :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE. GOLD PACKEGE COM'IN SOON :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

I WONDER WHAT OPALOCKA CUSTOMS WORKIN ON FOR O8 :biggrin: SOME MOTHERFUKIN COCK BUSTERS THATS WHAT ***** :rofl: :yes: :rofl: :yes: :rofl: :yes: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 31 2007, 03:20 PM~9574757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Happy New Year to all dade county stay up foo`s  :wave:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 30 2007, 09:54 PM~9569550
> *Lowridergame305, didnt holla at me for that shit for phil
> *



i had called the guy who told me to take my car out there n he said they wanted wires and hydros i got luck my shit goese fast cuz of the 1/2" valves but w.e. sorry i didint tell you sooner they got picky w.e. see u on wednesday


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

Happy New Year MIA


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEARS MIA.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS.......................................FROM THE 25th STREET RIDERS.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 16 2007, 02:43 AM~9463120
> *AT THE GROVE
> 
> 
> ...


Who got the red lincoln now????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL YALL BOYZ*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone in mia sellin a g-body or fleetwood? and would trade a an atv?


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

<span style='color:red'>please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link
[/b][/quote]


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

19 members are celebrating their birthday today
bolle(33), dollars(28), childforsaken(37), kdub(23), MightyFineFiftyNine(30), Litorube(33), chrome(31), LA COUNTY(15), [email protected](46), 84Cuttinthrough(20), El Monte87(26), 79 LAC BEAR(24) , count mario(28), 88 MONTE BEAR(24) , angelbaby(27), lowrider63(24), COUPE DE BEAR(24) , bluethunder81(28), danp68(28)

:guns:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 2 2008, 12:57 PM~9586940
> *19 members are celebrating their birthday today
> bolle(33), dollars(28), childforsaken(37), kdub(23), MightyFineFiftyNine(30), Litorube(33), chrome(31), LA COUNTY(15), [email protected](46), 84Cuttinthrough(20), El Monte87(26), 79 LAC BEAR(24) , count mario(28), 88 MONTE BEAR(24) , angelbaby(27), lowrider63(24), COUPE DE BEAR(24) , bluethunder81(28), danp68(28)
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 HAPPY BIRTHDAY OSO! dats y u went out to eat wit the fam yest.? :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Dec 26 2007, 11:57 AM~9534461
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


name price need to get rid of this asap


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 2 2008, 11:57 AM~9586940
> *19 members are celebrating their birthday today
> bolle(33), dollars(28), childforsaken(37), kdub(23), MightyFineFiftyNine(30), Litorube(33), chrome(31), LA COUNTY(15), [email protected](46), 84Cuttinthrough(20), El Monte87(26), 79 LAC BEAR(24) , count mario(28), 88 MONTE BEAR(24) , angelbaby(27), lowrider63(24), COUPE DE BEAR(24) , bluethunder81(28), danp68(28)
> 
> ...



OSOOOOOO!!! DEPINGA OSO u gettin old my ***** .... happy birthday


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

happy bday bear have a good one foo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up BEAR , HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOOL :cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 2 2008, 08:14 PM~9590598
> *what's up BEAR , HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOOL  :cheesy:
> *


damn ***** ur alive!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 PM~9592981
> *damn ***** ur alive!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

THANX FOR DA LUV

EVERY1 
IM HEADIN OUT 2 ORLANDO

YALL BETTER GO!!!


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

i says the birthdays on this site? where i dont see em


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 3 2008, 12:31 AM~9594451
> *THANX FOR DA LUV
> 
> EVERY1
> ...


see ya then


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9594451
> *THANX FOR DA LUV
> 
> EVERY1
> ...



*HAPPY NEW YEARS 2 ALL MY BOYS ON HERE...YA'LL BE SAFE 4 DA 08*


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Big :thumbsup: to South Side and Bowtie Connection in L.A. for holding me down at the Majestics New Years picnic! Thanx Homies!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Off to "O" town for the Individuals Picnic! See yall boyz there!  

Not mention keep a eye out for the 2008 LOW LYFE PICNIC (TBA) :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:wow: :wow: DATS 1 BAD ASS FUKIN DOG!! :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 3 2008, 11:31 AM~9595582
> *Big  :thumbsup: to South Side and Bowtie Connection in L.A. for holding me down at the Majestics New Years picnic! Thanx Homies!
> 
> *


 :wow: damn large, my rides all ugly and primered and the idea of letting someone drive it hurts me, i dunno how u do it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

LOKKKAA ! wuddup ***** !


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, PINK86REGAL


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

HIALEAH UP IN THIS BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

post pic of that 68


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

WE GOT OPALOCKA UP IN THIS BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 3 2008, 03:17 PM~9598107
> *post pic of that 68
> *


Is off da frame already!!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 2 2008, 02:54 PM~9588832
> *name price need to get rid of this asap
> *


whats wrong wit it and tell me a price would you take any trades?


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

building custom aluminum gas tanks. powder coated the color of your choice. we build for any car. we specialize in g-bodys. hit me up for more details and pics uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 3 2008, 08:31 AM~9595582
> *Big  :thumbsup: to South Side and Bowtie Connection in L.A. for holding me down at the Majestics New Years picnic! Thanx Homies!
> 
> 
> ...



BIG PROP'S TO CERTIFIED GANSTA NICE TO SEE THAT CAR ON IN THE STREET'S!
PUTTING IT DOWN.  

NICE!! LARGE!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> Big :thumbsup: to South Side and Bowtie Connection in L.A. for holding me down at the Majestics New Years picnic! Thanx Homies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

REP THE CRIB *****  MIAMI STYLE


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

WHOZ RIDIN OUT 2 MARRO 2 DA O-TOWN PICNIC!! :scrutinize: ........... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 3 2008, 08:36 AM~9595601
> *Off to "O" town for the Individuals Picnic!  See yall boyz there!
> 
> Not mention keep a eye out for the 2008 LOW LYFE PICNIC (TBA)  :biggrin:
> *


Waht it dew Large Happy New Year See Ya at The Picnic!!!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link
[/b][/quote]




> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Jan 3 2008, 12:31 AM~9594451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by PlayTime-+Jan 4 2008, 07:40 AM~9604413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jan 4 2008, 07:40 AM~9604413
> *WHOZ RIDIN OUT 2 MARRO 2 DA O-TOWN PICNIC!! :scrutinize: ........... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

building custom high performance aluminum gas tanks. powder coated the color of your choice. we build for any car. we specialize in g-bodys. hit me up for more details and pics uffin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ UP MIAMI???? WUTZ UP N POPPIN 4 DIS SATURDAY?????*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 4 2008, 10:57 AM~9605655
> *WUTZ UP MIAMI???? WUTZ UP N POPPIN 4 DIS SATURDAY?????
> *


picnic bound homie!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 4 2008, 01:08 PM~9606088
> *picnic bound homie!!!!
> *


"saving the world one guitar at a time"

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

you boys be nice 2 them lil kids in o town but bring it all home 2 da bottom where it belongs like last time we went up there!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 4 2008, 02:20 PM~9606170
> *"saving the world one guitar at a time"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2008, 04:39 PM~9607742
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:loco:

marica!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 4 2008, 05:59 PM~9607868
> *:loco:
> 
> marica!
> *


 sucia !!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i need a 64 impala grill.


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> :wave:
> [/qu
> WELL BE THERE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

mad pros for everyone thats goin out to rep. dade county one love 4 yall hit them haters hard out there in Orlando


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 2 2008, 03:11 PM~9588986
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 4 2008, 07:30 PM~9608993
> *i need a 64 impala grill.
> *


I got one..............$50


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jan 4 2008, 08:40 AM~9604413
> *WHOZ RIDIN OUT 2 MARRO 2 DA O-TOWN PICNIC!! :scrutinize: ........... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



We'll be there..........


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

selling my impala. 1995 chevrolet impala ss. this is a perfect example of what an impala should be. the car is completley original with 87,000 original miles. interior is in perfect condition. this is a original owner car and is in near perfect condition.uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...........14X7 REVERSE CENTER GOLD DAYTON $75, GOLD IS FADED


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*
SALE FOR $1300 WITH TRADE OF STOCKS RIMS.... IF INTERESTED PM ME...THEY HAVE BRAND NEW TIRES 305/35/24 


SEND UR # ON PM AND I'LL SEND U A PIC...MUST GO 2NITE...



NAME OF WHEELS ARE KMC - DIMES


FITS DAKOTA... RAMS 1500 OR DURANGO...*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2008, 11:22 AM~9613477
> *I got one..............$50
> *



SOLD


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *ROLLIN-4-LIFE*

:wave:

yo remind ur cuz to take the money for the tvs if he sitll wants them!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 3 2008, 03:24 PM~9596719
> *:wow: damn large, my rides all ugly and primered and the idea of letting someone drive it hurts me, i dunno how u do it.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Easy, i just close my eyes! Not to mention i have some serious insurance on the car! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 3 2008, 07:36 PM~9598763
> *BIG PROP'S TO CERTIFIED GANSTA NICE TO SEE THAT CAR ON IN THE STREET'S!
> PUTTING IT DOWN.
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## jennabee (Jan 5, 2008)

Brunette masturbating on the beach


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 5 2008, 02:21 PM~9614518
> *<span style='color:red'>TTTMFT!!!*


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

That picnic suck


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Some pics of Individuals Picnic...............last two are of the new Lowrider Truck of the year for most modification (SUPER RADICAL)


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

BLVD ACES picnic June 22


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 6 2008, 06:43 PM~9623121
> *BLVD ACES picnic June 22
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.....IMPALA SS...........got these 4 k/o brand new never used, all chrome and gold engraved on Top AND SIDES................They look like jewelry they are so shiny, can't stop getting reflection when taking the pic. If you want to see them I'll be at towers Friday. $400 obo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin miami


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin: nice rides mia


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...............MORE PICS FROM TODAY


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice pics-


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Jan 6 2008, 07:20 PM~9623874
> *Nice pics-
> *


how whould u know


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

............BETTER PICS OF THE K/O


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jan 6 2008, 09:30 PM~9623983
> *how whould u know
> *


cause there some of the first pics i saw on LIL...


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 6 2008, 01:59 PM~9621567
> *That picnic suck
> *


 :0 DAMN. I'M GLAD I DIDNT MAKE THAT TRIP FROM TEXAS. HOMEBOY WAS ADVERTISING THAT SHIT LIKE IT WAS GONNA BE THE PICNIC OF THE CENTURY.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

is there gonna be a lowrider show anywhere in florida


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

WUZ UP CHICHO FIRST TIME I CATCH YOU ON HERE 
:biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Jan 6 2008, 11:51 PM~9624867
> *is there gonna be a lowrider show anywhere in florida
> *



Tampa first and miami in september


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

ORLANDO PICNIC
































http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/93FLEETWOODBROUGHAM/Picture267.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/93FLEETWOODBROUGHAM/Picture266.jpg


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, BIG TRAY, *96' lincoln*


:wave: 

that picnic was gay

alotta nice cars but it aint what i expected


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 7 2008, 02:50 AM~9627489
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, BIG TRAY, 96' lincoln
> :wave:
> ...



i knew i wasnt gonna miss anything ... from the pictures its looks like its was wack .. fuck that .


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THAT PICNIC LOOK LIKE WE BACK IN 1998. :yessad:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 7 2008, 07:07 AM~9629081
> *THAT PICNIC LOOK LIKE WE BACK IN 1998. :yessad:
> *


x2
looks like everyone that had a ride parked and left :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

looked kinda boring. all them nice low's should of come down to miami so they can see how we get down. miami picnics are always a trip, clowning, acting a fool. den theres the beach to cruise. 


any hop pics??


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 6 2008, 06:43 PM~9623121
> *BLVD ACES picnic June 22
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: tru6lu305, HEAVErollerz90, *LANNGA305*, 96' lincoln, monalb

TWANKK! wut they do fool! ?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 7 2008, 11:10 AM~9629271
> *looked kinda boring. all them nice low's should of come down to miami so they can see how we get down. miami picnics are always a trip, clowning, acting a fool. den theres the beach to cruise.
> any hop pics??
> *



And the fine lovely ladies...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RoLLiN SS, *bBblue88olds,* lo lo


Oye que vuelta homie long time no see or talk...i found my wallet that day you saw me at Chilis that shit was under my desk at my crib..and i drove all over that fucking parking lot y forme tremendo show in chili's for no reason


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 7 2008, 03:36 PM~9630316
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tru6lu305, HEAVErollerz90, LANNGA305, 96' lincoln, monalb
> 
> ...


CHILLIN *****, CHILLIN, LIVIN THAT UNEMPLOYMENT LIFE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jan 7 2008, 02:48 PM~9630867
> *CHILLIN *****, CHILLIN, LIVIN THAT UNEMPLOYMENT LIFE
> *



shitttt ***** im tryna get on that shit too :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 7 2008, 05:28 PM~9631148
> *shitttt ***** im tryna get on that shit too  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 7 2008, 02:28 PM~9631148
> *shitttt ***** im tryna get on that shit too  :biggrin:
> *


U gonna have 2 change dat signature to: I make little money.......


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


$300 or best offer 
786-973-3968


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 7 2008, 08:10 AM~9629271
> *looked kinda boring. all them nice low's should of come down to miami so they can see how we get down. miami picnics are always a trip, clowning, acting a fool. den theres the beach to cruise.
> any hop pics??
> *


hey homie keep us up dated on picnics or shows FIRME ESTILO would luv to go south


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jan 7 2008, 06:19 PM~9632346
> *U gonna have 2 change dat signature to: I make little money.......
> *



:uh: lmaooo . fuck that i make big money regardless


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jan 7 2008, 06:34 PM~9633471
> *hey homie keep us up dated on picnics or shows FIRME ESTILO would luv to go south
> *


I WANNA SEE THAT JUNE 22 BLVD ACES PICNIC U ****** WONT COME TO THE SOUTH


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*FOR SELL MTX thunder 81000D AMP THIS AMP IS ONE OF MTX'S MOST POWERFUL AMPS..ITS 1500 WATT AMP THAN RUNS 1000 WATTS RMS AT 2 OHMS.. Just hit me up*


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 7 2008, 08:20 PM~9634555
> *I WANNA SEE THAT JUNE 22 BLVD ACES PICNIC U ****** WONT COME TO THE SOUTH
> *


homie i cant speak 4 no one but FIRME ESTILO CC and trust me will be there homie to show or to hop but all in all to support the lowriding move


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ugh.... why did LRM take the "Miami - September TBA" off their site? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WATS POPPIN BEAR


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 7 2008, 07:46 PM~9633600
> *:uh:  lmaooo . fuck that i make big money regardless
> *




right..... :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*LOOKIN FOR ANY INFO ON KING305 PM ME PLEASE. DUDE FUCKED MY BOY BAD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jan 7 2008, 08:25 PM~9634609
> *FOR SELL MTX thunder 81000D AMP THIS AMP IS ONE OF MTX'S MOST POWERFUL AMPS..ITS 1500 WATT AMP THAN RUNS 1000 WATTS RMS AT 2 OHMS.. Just hit me up
> *



***** u like ebay got it all for sale how much post pics


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 PM~9636045
> *LOOKIN FOR ANY INFO ON KING305 PM ME PLEASE. DUDE FUCKED MY BOY BAD!!!!!!!!!!
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=331641&st=40


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 7 2008, 11:57 PM~9635096
> *ugh.... why did LRM take the "Miami - September TBA" off their site? :dunno: :uh:
> *



Dont worry it will be back on, there working on the date.......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, DOUBLE-O 

wut up o :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 12" kicker subs w/ crunch 1000 watt amp for sale 300 bucks let me kno


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I GOT 3 RIMS 2 BE SOLD...

1 SET OF BRAND NEW 22 STATUS BRAND FOR A 6 LUG CHEVY... PICTURES WILL BE POSTED...


2 SET OF BRAND NEW 22 VCT BRAND FOR FORD 6 LUGD....

WIT NO TIRES...MY BOY IS ASKIN $850 FOR THEM O.B.O.....PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 :0 



> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jan 8 2008, 01:33 AM~9636389
> *CONTACT YALANDA
> 714-939-2441
> LRM REG.LADY
> ...



....FUK IT. THE PICNIC GAME NEEDS TO STEP UP THEN. I/WE UNDERSTAND IT COST MONEY TO PUT A PICNIC TOGETHER, FOOD, MUSIC, LOCATION. BUT IM SURE PPL ARE DOWN TO PAY 5 OR 10 BUCKS PER CAR TO GET IN. EVEN IF ITS JUST THE LOCATION, AND EVERYONE BRINGS THEIR OWN FOOD, OR WE CALL PINCHO MAN UP TO COME THROUGH. AS FOR OUR OWN SHOWS... SAME SHIT.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I GOT 3 RIMS 2 BE SOLD...

1 SET OF BRAND NEW 22 STATUS BRAND FOR A 6 LUG CHEVY... PICTURES WILL BE POSTED...


2 SET OF BRAND NEW 22 VCT BRAND FOR FORD 6 LUGD....

WIT NO TIRES...MY BOY IS ASKIN $850 FOR THEM O.B.O.....PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 6 2008, 05:43 PM~9623121
> *BLVD ACES picnic June 22
> *


 :thumbsup: Trying to get these boys in Orlando to take a trip for you guys. I went to you guys picnic a few years ago and had a good time. If my caddi is done it will be there for sure and if not ill be there regardless. See if you can get some Hotel Info up asap for us so we can start planing now. BLVD KNIGHTS will see you guys in June..... :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 8 2008, 10:49 AM~9639124
> *:thumbsup: Trying to get these boys in Orlando to take a trip for you guys. I went to you guys picnic a few years ago and had a good time. If my caddi is done it will be there for sure and if not ill be there regardless.  See if you can get some Hotel Info up asap for us so we can start planing now. BLVD KNIGHTS  will see you guys in June..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 7 2008, 08:20 PM~9634555
> *I WANNA SEE THAT JUNE 22 BLVD ACES PICNIC U ****** WONT COME TO THE SOUTH
> *


Individuals will be there


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

thinking about selling my car... its having some mechanical problems right now will sell how it is now or if someone is willing to buy it i could fix the mechanical problem...tell me how much u think i could get out of this car


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 8 2008, 07:44 PM~9642150
> *thinking about selling my car... its having some mechanical problems right now will sell how it is now or if someone is willing to buy it i could fix the mechanical problem...tell me how much u think i could get out of this car
> *



just fix it and keep it fool !


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 8 2008, 07:46 PM~9642162
> *just fix it and keep it fool !
> *


i could fix it and keep it but the mom is telling me 2 get rid of it so i gotta... so yea nebody out there want a towncar?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo whats up guys,
well i gotta get rid of all my toys if any one is interested hit me up.
here are some pics of 
1993 nissan h/b
07 gsx-r
04 honda aquatrax


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO CHECK THIS SHIT OUT FUNNY ASS FUCK SOME MORE PICHY FILM :biggrin: 
http://www.radiografiamundial.com/mundial-...340e258630febd5


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo i was told that there will be a another picnic real soon in miami... n e 1 got info on that?


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE 1987 Chevy Silverado Perfect Condition....PM me 4 info


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB, *SILVERLAC305*

lets hit the beach again this saturday?


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE 1985 Chevy Caprice....PM me 4 info


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I just want to give a big shout out to Sleeeper and the "South Dade Rollez Only" for showing up and bringing cars to the "Individuals" picnic in Oralndo! Also, shout out to "25th St. Riders" and "Blvd Aces" as well! Many of you say the picnic was wack, but those of you who made that statement failed to bring cars....which may have been the reason it appeared to be unappealing! Overall, I had mad fun throughout the whole weekend, and I recieved alot of love from Florida period.....makes me want to move back to Florida


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jan 8 2008, 08:36 PM~9643814
> *yo i was told that there will be a another picnic real soon in miami... n e 1 got info on that?
> *


Yea June 22 BLVD ACES picnic


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Chip Tooth Loca :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

DANM EVERYONE SELLIN THEIR SHIT, WAZ UP FO SALE


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

lookin to trade my 74 t bird for some rims hit me up


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

shoot me some offers trades anything...


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

It been for sale ...pm me if intrested


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

dayummm everythings for sale.... shit i know someones gonna need an alarm for they new car .... i got one 60 bucks obo....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> dayummm everythings for sale.... shit i know someones gonna need an alarm for they new car .... i got one 60 bucks obo....
> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Jan 7 2008, 07:46 PM~9633600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

if u know this guy hit me up this is over and e&g grill


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305+Jan 9 2008, 01:43 AM~9646398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes we will


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jan 9 2008, 07:30 PM~9650928
> *might i say
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be shy you gotta...."Pull it all the way down!" at least! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HELL YEA !!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'm on the dyno with the black mags :dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 9 2008, 05:20 PM~9651386
> *yes we will
> *


with cars or no cars :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 9 2008, 11:23 PM~9655107
> *with cars or no cars :biggrin:
> *


So any info on Hotels???? Do you guys have a location yet? Need directioins to picnic. The sooner you let everyone know the better. Post info in Orlando topic when you get it....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 10 2008, 07:22 AM~9656492
> *So any info on Hotels???? Do you guys have a location yet? Need directioins to picnic. The sooner you let everyone know the better. Post info in Orlando topic when you get it....
> *


el presidente on okeechobee rd in hialeah :dunno: :cheesy: lolol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 10 2008, 07:22 AM~9656492
> *So any info on Hotels???? Do you guys have a location yet? Need directioins to picnic. The sooner you let everyone know the better. Post info in Orlando topic when you get it....
> *



THERE'S A HOLIDAY IN ON WEST 68 / N.W 122ST. BY THE PALMETTO (826)...U CAN CHECK DAT OUT HOMIE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 10 2008, 12:44 PM~9657315
> *THERE'S A HOLIDAY IN ON WEST 68 / N.W 122ST. BY THE PALMETTO (826)...U CAN CHECK DAT OUT HOMIE
> *


HOWARD JOHNSON on WEST 49TH / N.W. 103ST. RIGHT NEXT TO THE PALMETTO (826)
and a RAMADA INN & DAYS INN to the other side of the PALMETTO (826).


HIALEAH! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, *COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln*
:wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 10 2008, 01:00 PM~9658023
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DRòN, COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln
> :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2008, 09:20 AM~9657147
> *el presidente on okeechobee rd in hialeah :dunno: :cheesy: lolol
> *


You guys trying to put us in the ghetto or somthing????? :biggrin: Its all good though. I have family down there so ill have them check it out first.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I GOT 3 RIMS 2 BE SOLD...

1 SET OF BRAND NEW 22 STATUS BRAND FOR A 6 LUG CHEVY... 

http://www.statuswheels.com/wheels/wheels.php?wheel_id=24&brand_id=1**


2 SET OF BRAND NEW 22 VCT BRAND FOR FORD 6 LUGD....

<span style=\'color:red\'>http://superbuytires.com/VCT/Barzini 6/

http://superbuytires.com/VCT/Capone/

WIT NO TIRES...MY BOY IS ASKIN $800 FOR THEM O.B.O.....PM ME IF INTERESTED*</span>


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 10 2008, 02:07 PM~9658093
> *You guys trying to put us in the ghetto or somthing????? :biggrin: Its all good though. I have family down there so ill have them check it out first.....
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: 

hialeah aint ghetto. its nice. a good majority of us in miami fest live in hialeah. the joke in the trick or treat's qoute was that a good part of OKEECHOBEE RD is full of motels. EL PRESIDENTE being one of the nicer ones, but still a motel.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 10 2008, 11:07 AM~9658093
> *You guys trying to put us in the ghetto or somthing????? :biggrin: Its all good though. I have family down there so ill have them check it out first.....
> *


HIALEAH IS WHERE IS AT HOMIE :yes:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 10 2008, 11:26 AM~9658267
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> hialeah aint ghetto. its nice. a good majority of us in miami fest live in hialeah. the joke in the trick or treat's qoute was that a good part of OKEECHOBEE RD is full of motels. EL PRESIDENTE being one of the nicer ones, but still a motel.
> *


 :thumbsup: Ok cool....Im not familiar with MIA so you could tell me to go down the street and i would probably get lost. If any of you guys could get some Phone numbers for us then that would be cool. Im trying to get all of the Central FL clubs to take the trip down there to show some suport to all you MIA boys and Girls.. Boulevard Knights C.C has had a few picnics where all the MIA riders have made the trip so its time for us to pay the favor back. We will see you guys on June 22 !!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 10 2008, 01:02 PM~9658548
> *:thumbsup: Ok cool....Im not familiar with MIA so you could tell me to go down the street and i would probably get lost. If any of you guys could get some Phone numbers for us then that would be cool.  Im trying to get all of the Central FL clubs to take the trip down there to show some suport to all you MIA boys and Girls.. Boulevard Knights C.C has had a few picnics where all the MIA riders have made the trip so its time for us to pay the favor back.  We will see you guys on June 22 !!!!!
> *


X2,LUIS U HAVE MY NUMBER HITT ME UP WITH HOTEL INFO. MAJESTICS, ALONG WITH A FEW OTHER CLUBS AND THE ORLANDO RYDERS WILL BE MAKIN A TRIP TO THE MIA. MAJESTICS WITH CARS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

all joking aside, there's actually a really nice hotel across the street from Miami International Airport. Red Roof Inn.

there's also a Holiday inn on Le Jeune Rd, and 36 st. i hear there's a club on the top floor of it. and at night when driving by, you can see disco lights out the top floor. it's all glass windows up there.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

4 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, 96' lincoln, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Fleetwood 305


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2008, 01:14 PM~9658669
> *all joking aside, there's actually a really nice hotel across the street from Miami International Airport. Red Roof Inn.
> there's also a Holiday inn on Le Jeune Rd, and 36 st. i hear there's a club on the top floor of it. and at night when driving by, you can see disco lights out the top floor. it's all glass windows up there.
> *


ISNT THERE A STRIP CLUB BY THAT JOINT TOO?
I THINK PINK PONY I COULD BE WRONG OF THE NAME


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. I know a couple of you guys arent thrilled with Lowrider Magazine.. from the emails i get.. However i am a photographer for the magazine. I have been given an assigment by the editor Joe Ray that he is looking for five (5) vehicles Lowrider quality. The owners have to be "hero's or role models" The example i was given from the editor was "An example would be
a guy who is a police Man, Fire man, U.P.S.or Fed Ex guy, or even an Air
Traffic Controller who's hobby or lively hood is His lowrider.

The vehicles dont have to be as eloborate as Large and his Chevy but cant be under construction. 

I appreciate the time you guys put into your vehicles and i understand the frustration you guys have had after building your cars and not getting the love from the Lowrider crowd that you deserve. 

I am always looking for Florida vehicles and would love to get you all back on the map in the magazine.

If anyone can meet these specific qualifications and is interested in being featured, please email me at 
[email protected]
or you can respond in here and i will check periodically.

The time limit i was given was one month.

thanks again

Phil "Cat Eyes" Gordon


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2008, 12:14 PM~9658669
> *all joking aside, there's actually a really nice hotel across the street from Miami International Airport. Red Roof Inn.
> 
> there's also a Holiday inn on Le Jeune Rd, and 36 st. i hear there's a club on the top floor of it. and at night when driving by, you can see disco lights out the top floor. it's all glass windows up there.
> *


Thanks for the info. Im going to start planing now with the guys so we can make it down there. My club should have a couple of cars done by then if nothing goes wrong.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *DRòN, Evelitog*, GRAND HUSTLE
:wave: :wave:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Jan 9 2008, 05:20 PM~9651386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 with cars yes


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 01:21 PM~9658742
> *ISNT THERE A STRIP CLUB BY THAT JOINT TOO?
> I THINK PINK PONY I COULD BE WRONG OF THE NAME
> *



lol yeah, there's porky's and pink pussy cat. 







too bad the greatest strip club closed down that was also down the street (centro español) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2008, 03:06 PM~9659069
> *lol yeah, there's porky's and pink pussy cat.
> too bad the greatest strip club closed down that was also down the street (centro español)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 10 2008, 03:50 PM~9658928
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, DRòN, Evelitog, GRAND HUSTLE
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Bola Certified ? ? ?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 9 2008, 07:13 PM~9650760
> *dayummm everythings for sale.... shit i know someones gonna need an alarm for they new car .... i got one 60 bucks obo....
> *



economy is in recession business is slow ppl getting laid off...you gotta hustle even harder to make your shit...and gotta make your ends somewhere else...i know alot of homies that gotta stop with there hobbies to provide for themselves and there family


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

22 inch dubs with tires forsale.... $1300 firm.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2008, 07:27 PM~9660296
> *22 inch dubs with tires forsale.... $1300 firm.
> *


DANM ***** U STILL GOT THOSE !!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2008, 01:06 PM~9659069
> *lol yeah, there's porky's and pink pussy cat.
> too bad the greatest strip club closed down that was also down the street (centro español)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Nasty Ass


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

1995 Lincoln Towncar for sale. Almost ready for paint... just finishing off the body work and shaving off all emblems. Car is juiced has a new three pump eight battery setup ten switch switch box... 8" chrome pistons in front and 14" chrome pistons in the back. Reinforced arches, ears, differential, three wheel bridge and chains, all stock welds are rewelded for extra support, 1.5" extended and reinforced wishbones. Interior is in decent shape just some small tears on drivers seat. Selling with all chrome 13's two prong og wire... car has a nice high three wheel and hops nice and pretty high... it is having some engine problems now but i am tryin to get it fixed will sell it running or not...will take offers tryin 2 see how much i could get for t need to get rid of it for sale or trade for a daily truck with low miles


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2008, 02:06 PM~9659069
> *lol yeah, there's porky's and pink pussy cat.
> too bad the greatest strip club closed down that was also down the street (centro español)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: YUP THATS IT.......


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 03:38 PM~9660852
> *:uh: YUP THATS IT.......
> *


will go Cisco :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 10 2008, 07:13 PM~9661600
> *will go Cisco :biggrin:
> *


  FIRST ROUND OF DRINKS ON ME.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 06:19 PM~9662402
> * FIRST ROUND OF DRINKS ON ME.....
> *


THATS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 11:21 AM~9658742
> *ISNT THERE A STRIP CLUB BY THAT JOINT TOO?
> I THINK PINK PONY I COULD BE WRONG OF THE NAME
> *


I GOT V.I.P ALL DAY AT PORKY'S


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 10 2008, 07:45 PM~9662713
> *I GOT V.I.P ALL DAY AT PORKY'S
> *


 :uh: ***** YOU STILL HAVENT TOOK ME OVER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jan 10 2008, 08:45 PM~9662713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD U'LL GO IN JUNE WHEN U COME SUPPORT UR BROTHA'S AT THERE PICNIC


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2008, 04:06 PM~9659069
> *lol yeah, there's porky's and pink pussy cat.
> too bad the greatest strip club closed down that was also down the street (centro español)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



eeewwwwww i hope u were playing nasty ass!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 10 2008, 03:37 PM~9658832
> *Ok.. I know a couple of you guys arent thrilled with Lowrider Magazine.. from the emails i get.. However i am a photographer for the magazine. I have been given an assigment by the editor Joe Ray that he is looking for five (5) vehicles Lowrider quality. The owners have to be "hero's or role models" The example i was given from the editor was "An example would be
> a guy who is a police Man, Fire man,  U.P.S.or Fed Ex guy, or even an Air
> Traffic Controller who's hobby or lively hood is His lowrider.
> ...



I got a fully chromed out 78 pinto with lambo doors and glass floors we can shoot? :biggrin: 

But on a serious note, contact alvaro from UCE car club he has a member whos a state trooper and a long time lowrider builder......


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln,* SwitchHitter*, Florida City, *low low mamii
*

:uh: :wave: :wave: :uh:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 11 2008, 01:53 AM~9665288
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter, Florida City, low low mamii
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 10 2008, 11:53 PM~9665288
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter, Florida City, low low mamii
> 
> ...


lol..Wussup cuhz..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DAM I GUESS EVERY1 IS GONNA HIT DA STRIP CLUB AFTER DA PICNIC HUH...DE MADRE...WE SHOULD JUST RIDE 2 DA MALE DISNEY LAND @ TOOTSIE... LMAO


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SwitchHitter, -PlayTime-, UCEBOX352, *PINK86REGAL*

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 11 2008, 10:00 AM~9667141
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SwitchHitter, -PlayTime-, UCEBOX352, PINK86REGAL
> 
> ...


wuzza ni99a


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## UCEBOX352 (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 11 2008, 08:10 AM~9666106
> *DAM I GUESS EVERY1 IS GONNA HIT DA STRIP CLUB AFTER DA PICNIC HUH...DE MADRE...WE SHOULD JUST RIDE 2 DA MALE DISNEY LAND @ TOOTSIE... LMAO
> *


Now Tootsies is thee strip club to go to. theres also Crazy Horse that just opened up I heard right near Tootsies thats supposedly even bigger. 

Pink Pony sucks. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEBOX352_@Jan 11 2008, 12:19 PM~9667757
> *Now Tootsies is thee strip club to go to. theres also Crazy Horse that just opened up I heard right near Tootsies thats supposedly even bigger.
> 
> Pink Pony sucks. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEBOX352_@Jan 11 2008, 11:19 AM~9667757
> *Now Tootsies is thee strip club to go to. theres also Crazy Horse that just opened up I heard right near Tootsies thats supposedly even bigger.
> 
> Pink Pony sucks. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


YALL SHOULD TRY PLATINUM PLUS 

FREE ENTRANCE!!!


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Jan 10 2008, 10:52 PM~9664041
> *eeewwwwww i hope u were playing nasty ass!
> *



of course i was joking.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

FUCK THAT SOUTH BEACH AND GET CRAZY BITCHES TO CRAZY SHIT IS MIAMI U KNOW U FIND CRAZY HOES EVERY WERE AND A FEW BOTTLES U WILL MAKE UP THE NIGHT


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 10 2008, 06:15 PM~9660645
> *1995 Lincoln Towncar for sale. Almost ready for paint... just finishing off the body work and shaving off all emblems. Car is juiced has a new three pump eight battery setup ten switch switch box... 8" chrome pistons in front and 14" chrome pistons in the back. Reinforced arches, ears, differential, three wheel bridge and chains, all stock welds are rewelded for extra support, 1.5" extended and reinforced wishbones. Interior is in decent shape just some small tears on drivers seat. Selling with all chrome 13's two prong og wire... car has a nice high three wheel and hops nice and pretty high... it is having some engine problems now but i am tryin to get it fixed will sell it running or not...will take offers tryin 2 see how much i could get for t need to get rid of it for sale or trade for a daily truck with low miles
> 
> 
> ...


cars got to go... good car, just having some engine problems but its good... the hydraulics on this car are good... shoot me some offers need this car gone need new daily


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 11 2008, 10:30 AM~9667312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 11 2008, 03:00 PM~9668122
> *YALL SHOULD TRY PLATINUM PLUS
> 
> FREE ENTRANCE!!!
> *



I was dangerous at that place last time i was there i spent to much dinero...but definately not bad


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEBOX352_@Jan 11 2008, 02:19 PM~9667757
> *Now Tootsies is thee strip club to go to. theres also Crazy Horse that just opened up I heard right near Tootsies thats supposedly even bigger.
> 
> Pink Pony sucks. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



Sup Willy :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

what it dew SILVERLAC305


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I got 22 wires not in very good shape with the chrome. The wheels are straight and no curb marks. The chrome is chipping off and rusting on the surface. Two rims were getting hit with a sprinkler and got rusted. Good rims to get them painted or re-chromed. One tire has a plug put in it and another is shredded because they didn’t roll the fender. Call me at 305-519-7175. $250 with everything. Don’t waste my time to come see them, the pictures are good enough to know if you really want them or not.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck it.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater comming in 08


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 12 2008, 12:30 PM~9675895
> *Made You A Hater comming in 08
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 i wish i had money.... one day i can have a lo-lo like u :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 12 2008, 01:30 PM~9675895
> *Made You A Hater comming in 08
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

20X 20 DISPLAY CARPET....SALT N PEPPER GRAY

$250


EMAIL IF INTERESTED


[email protected]


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4KT9oludX4 THE VIDEO THAT THEY TOOK AT THE HANG OUTS CHECK IT OUT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

random.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

fail.


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

4 SALE

90-92 LAC LIGHTS $100









90-92 LAC GRILLE $25









80-89 FRONT FILLERS $40









PM ME


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS CEO.......HOT BUNGEE.. :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone have a vert top for a gbody forsale? not for me. some one i know is looking for one. if anyone got one lmk. i got rid of the ones i had and i still have mine but i'm not selling mine for no one. lol


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

I GOT SOME FLEETWOOD PARTS LEFT OVER WHEN I WAS PARTING MY 93
































LET ME KNOW IF UR INTERESTED


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 13 2008, 10:51 AM~9681485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: TIGHT WORK HOMIE!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 13 2008, 12:51 PM~9681485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


made propz on the caddy homie!!!


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SwitchHitter WAT IT DEW PIMPIN


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 13 2008, 04:04 PM~9683367
> *SwitchHitter WAT IT DEW PIMPIN
> *


Just Chillen..


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

caddy looks good, needs new rims tho


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Jan 13 2008, 03:24 PM~9682878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put some 22x8 's with skinny tires and bitch would be hotttttttttt


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

MAN PUT SOME ALL GOLD 13S ON THAT BITCH..SOME THING NEW


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

and damn i just noticed the graphics, any pics from the top?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 13 2008, 05:37 PM~9684066
> *MAN PUT SOME ALL GOLD 13S ON THAT BITCH..SOME THING NEW
> *


x2.... :yes: ... you read my my mind *****... :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 13 2008, 09:51 AM~9681485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE.ANOTHER FLEET COMING IN TO THE GAME.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

putting the car back 2 stock and selling it.... frame is ready for hoping and threewheeling and wont buckle on u ... could b used as a hopper, parts car, or could just fix the motor and make it cruise again... taking any reasonable offers


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN I WANT 1 OF THEM 73S OR THAT71


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 13 2008, 08:37 PM~9684066
> *MAN PUT SOME ALL GOLD 13S ON THAT BITCH..SOME THING NEW
> *


All gold everything......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 14 2008, 02:13 AM~9688297
> *All gold everything......
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THAT AT REDS GETTIN FIXED ON ON CALI SWANGIN


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 13 2008, 11:59 PM~9688197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 large thee burro dealer :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 13 2008, 06:37 PM~9684066
> *MAN PUT SOME ALL GOLD 13S ON THAT BITCH..SOME THING NEW
> *


that is tru he could go with 13x7's on that b/c it does not have a skirt so slap them on and show pics


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

ROLLIN'S 63 JUICED UP ALREADY...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DAMMMM MAD PROPS TO ***** AND DEM ROLLIN BOYS THEY DOING IT BIG 08 THATS WATS UP FOO


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 14 2008, 12:11 PM~9690984
> *DAMMMM MAD PROPS TO ***** AND DEM ROLLIN BOYS THEY DOING IT BIG 08 THATS WATS UP FOO
> *


BACK DAT UP CUZO... DALE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE! :0


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 13 2008, 10:58 AM~9681843
> *I GOT SOME FLEETWOOD PARTS LEFT OVER WHEN I WAS PARTING MY 93
> 
> 
> ...


anybody need these parts


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*$800 OR BETTER OFFER NO TIRES....*

FORD 6 LUG...VCT WHEELS


















OR A CHEVY 6 LUG ...STATUS WHEELS


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
pm me or just call 786-370-9096


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

and giot my rims for sale...13's all chrome painted lips white.... ill post pics soon.... asking 120 for them...with adapters and knockofs


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 04:05 PM~9693421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol damnit. now i need a conti kit. i shouldnt of sold mine.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 06:37 PM~9693704
> *lol damnit. now i need a conti kit. i shouldnt of sold mine.
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up Danny


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 14 2008, 03:50 PM~9691815
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE!  :0
> 
> *


damn that looks good! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 06:05 PM~9693421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good and ur right luis it's built not bout


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 04:42 PM~9693726
> *whats up Danny
> *


WHAT UP ***** SHIT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin: 


WHAT UP TALK ALOT


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 14 2008, 03:47 PM~9693762
> *looks good and ur right luis it's built not bout
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 07:01 PM~9693893
> *:biggrin:
> *



HOT BUNGEE!! wut they do lokka!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 HOW ABOUT THEM GIANTS


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 04:06 PM~9693428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICTURE PERFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Jan 14 2008, 06:52 PM~9693807
> *WHAT UP ***** SHIT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> WHAT UP TALK ALOT
> *


WS UP DANNY NAW HOMMIE SAME SHIT DIFFRENT DAY WORK LIKE A ***** CUZ I MISSED THE LOTTO BY SIX NUMBERS LOL MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 14 2008, 04:08 PM~9693959
> *HOT BUNGEE!! wut they do lokka!
> *


you don't come by the shop no more :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 07:29 PM~9694173
> *you don't come by the shop no more :biggrin:
> *



yall workin on something ? ill pass by when yall are


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 14 2008, 12:50 PM~9691815
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE!  :0
> 
> *


OH SHIT..


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 14 2008, 12:50 PM~9691815
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE!  :0
> 
> *


OH SHIT..


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 14 2008, 06:12 PM~9694556
> *yall workin on something ? ill pass by when yall are
> *


***** STOP LYING :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

4 sale w/o rims 3200 as is


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 11 2008, 01:01 AM~9664815
> *I got a fully chromed out 78 pinto with lambo doors and glass floors we can shoot?  :biggrin:
> 
> But on a serious note, contact alvaro from UCE car club he has a member whos a state trooper and a long time lowrider builder......
> *



I contacted Alvaro and have 4 people lined up. UCE always comes through..

Good people..

Thanks Large..

Phil "Cat Eyes" Gordon


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:thumbsup: No problem!

Glad to help......

Does this mean you dont want to shoot the pinto???


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 14 2008, 03:50 PM~9691815
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE!  :0
> 
> *


Should be a nice vert! :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 14 2008, 12:50 PM~9691815
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE!  :0
> 
> *


NICE pic and nice work cant wait to see it done!!!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 14 2008, 02:50 PM~9691815
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE!  :0
> 
> *



yezzir rollerz only south dade


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got a posi rear end for a g-body


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 14 2008, 06:11 PM~9693013
> *selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> 
> ...


STILL GOT THE BOOTY KIT FOR SALE... ITS A 14" BOOTY KIT... 300 OBO LET ME KNOW NEED THIS GONE

AND THE 13'S ARE SOLD ALREADY


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody selling a indash in miami? preferably NOT a double din


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I like Tampa, but the my heart lies in Miami....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

I see a lot of big body caddies out there, just curious to know if anyone has one for parts. I'm looking for a chassis?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 15 2008, 05:53 PM~9703204
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 04:05 PM~9693421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats 2 badass caddy's you got there bro nice work


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 06:05 PM~9693421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I used to cut that yard when I worked for my neighbors lawn business..

or one that looks exactly like it


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 14 2008, 11:59 AM~9690063
> *ROLLIN'S 63 JUICED UP ALREADY...
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEEEEEE WAS NICE 2 SEE IT HIT THE STREETS... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 14 2008, 06:11 PM~9693013
> *selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> 
> ...


TTT!!!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Scarface,* bBblue88olds*, CADALLAC PIMPIN', GRAND HUSTLE, SILVERLAC305, *Luxury Roller*

:wave:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

IM BORED


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

comeing soon


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn that 74 loooooookkkkkssss CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNN!!! 
GOD DAMN!!!! i heard that shit sits side wayz!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 15 2008, 05:53 PM~9703204
> *
> *


Slick!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 16 2008, 02:32 PM~9710243
> *Slick!
> *



x2 :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 16 2008, 04:07 AM~9707645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tell "d" to keep the mask on :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 16 2008, 03:34 PM~9711674
> *tell "d" to keep the mask on :0
> *


lol..i agree..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 16 2008, 12:31 PM~9708791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 clean!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *LANNGA305*, creepin cutty


twnakkk ... oye why u chillen this ***** .. he gon get you in trouble fool! that ***** is a heat up !


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 16 2008, 05:14 PM~9712506
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, LANNGA305, creepin cutty
> twnakkk ... oye why u chillen this ***** .. he gon get you in trouble fool! that ***** is a heat up !
> *


lol.. who? me :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 16 2008, 09:14 PM~9712506
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, LANNGA305, creepin cutty
> twnakkk ... oye why u chillen this ***** .. he gon get you in trouble fool! that ***** is a heat up !
> *


 uffin: thaats ma boy """ blue """ uffin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 16 2008, 09:25 PM~9712622
> *lol.. who? me  :biggrin:
> *


yeah u fuckin idiot !!!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

A little something from "25TH STREET"...


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> A little something from "25TH STREET"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 16 2008, 02:07 AM~9707645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YO IS THAT JAYSON'S OLD REGAL


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 16 2008, 07:25 PM~9712622
> *lol.. who? me  :biggrin:
> *



noooo ***** NOT YOUU! :uh:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

who's ridin out tonight ?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jan 16 2008, 05:29 PM~9712663
> *yeah u fuckin idiot  !!!!!
> *


Fuking Moron!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> > A little something from "25TH STREET"...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jan 16 2008, 07:48 PM~9712812
> *who's ridin out tonight ?
> *


 u know it !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 14 2008, 06:11 PM~9693013
> *selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> 
> ...


ttt!!!


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 15 2008, 04:53 PM~9703204
> *
> *


Just a sample, lets see more


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 16 2008, 09:26 PM~9713662
> *ttt!!!
> *


hommie help me out here on one pic it has no backing up lights the other it does. so does it have lights or not


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 16 2008, 07:25 PM~9712622
> *lol.. who? me  :biggrin:
> *


i found this picture of your car in orlando


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

WHAT UP ***** YOU MAKIN ME MISS MY SHIT FOR REAL.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK 


> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Dec 11 2007, 07:36 PM~9430543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 16 2008, 11:33 PM~9714228
> *hommie help me out here on one pic it has no backing up lights the other it does. so does it have lights or not
> *


YEA... THE 1ST PIC IS OLD...WHEN I DIDNT HAVE LIGHTS...THE 2ND PIC IS RECENT AND I HAVE THE LIGHTS WITH THE KIT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Jan 16 2008, 05:38 PM~9712741
> *YO IS THAT JAYSON'S OLD REGAL
> *


does it look like it ... you tell me ......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 16 2008, 02:07 AM~9707645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2008, 04:06 PM~9693428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 16 2008, 03:34 PM~9711674
> *tell "d" to keep the mask on :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 17 2008, 12:59 AM~9715785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

what up DRon whats good *****


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNXFdh8NOWE

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 17 2008, 11:05 AM~9717595
> *what up DRon whats good *****
> *


chillllin :nicoderm:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN*
:werd:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 17 2008, 12:56 PM~9718687
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN
> :werd:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 17 2008, 02:11 PM~9718794
> *:loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT STILL GOT THE 5TH WHEEL 4 SALE ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo tito let me know if u need somethin done with front window


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 17 2008, 07:48 PM~9720736
> *yo tito let me know if u need somethin done with front window
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 16 2008, 11:40 PM~9715554
> *does it look like it ... you tell me ......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice pic ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 17 2008, 08:55 PM~9721323
> *:thumbsup:  nice pic ...
> *


u got it homie? :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

looking for 22" or 24" triple golds?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WATS POPPIN MIAMI WAT IT DEW BEAR WATS UP WATS CRACKING TITO AND ALL THE HOMEBOYS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 17 2008, 08:20 PM~9722105
> *u got it homie? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i have 5 13s all chrome with brand new tires,rims are in good condition $250 pm me.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*

:wave:
dimelo *******


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jan 18 2008, 09:56 AM~9725964
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scarface, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...




*CHILLIN *****...HERE @ WORK TIRED ASS FUCK...I OVER SLEPT N GOT 2 WORK LATE ASS FUCK... BUT FUCK YESTERDAY I DID A 19 HOURS SHIFT SO THEY CAN'T COMPLAIN 4 SHIT. LOL DALE I'LL SEE U @ DA SHOP LATER... :dunno: GYM 2DAY???* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 17 2008, 11:57 PM~9724185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK!!! :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 17 2008, 10:57 PM~9724185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP IT PIMPIN PIMP TIGHT WORK LARGE!!  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Remember, Lowriders Are BUILT And NOT BOUGHT !....
(I LIKE THIS QUOTE FROM A MEMBERS PAGE ON HERE CANT BE SAID ANY BETTER)  :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

I WANA KNOW EVERYONES OPINION,I BEEN AROUND MIAMI, BUT IN MY OPINION I SEE MORE LOWRIDERS DOWN SOUTH LIKE DOWN IN HOMESTAND N SHIT DAN ANYWERE ESLE IN MY MIA ITS JUST MY OPINION EVEN DOUG BACK IN DA DAYS THERE WERE LOWRIDERS EVERYDAY EVERYWERE WAT U"LL THINK????? :dunno: WHO RUNIN DA STREETS WIT LOWRIDERS THESES DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 17 2008, 10:57 PM~9724185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 18 2008, 10:59 AM~9726664
> *I WANA KNOW EVERYONES OPINION,I BEEN AROUND MIAMI, BUT IN MY OPINION I SEE MORE LOWRIDERS DOWN SOUTH LIKE DOWN IN HOMESTAND N SHIT DAN ANYWERE ESLE IN MY MIA ITS JUST MY OPINION EVEN DOUG BACK IN DA DAYS THERE WERE LOWRIDERS EVERYDAY EVERYWERE WAT U"LL THINK????? :dunno: WHO RUNIN DA STREETS WIT LOWRIDERS THESES DAYS :biggrin:
> *


In general anybody who got a lowrider on 13's still to this day in my opinion is runnig the streets


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 18 2008, 01:11 PM~9726727
> *In general anybody who got a lowrider on 13's still  to this day in my opinion is runnig the streets
> *



true that


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YEA BUT THE LOWRIDER GAME IN MIAMI ITS NOT THE SAME LIKE BACK THEN NOW EVERYONE IS TRAIN TO HAVE A MONSTER TRUCK WITH THE BIG ASS RIMS AND SHIT U KNOW BUT FUCK IT ITS TRUE IF U HAVE 13`S AND LOVE 4 THE LOWRIDER GAME UR STILL IN THE MOVEMENT AND RUNNING THE STREETS THATS WAT I THINK


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 18 2008, 12:11 PM~9727041
> *YEA BUT THE LOWRIDER GAME IN MIAMI ITS NOT THE SAME LIKE BACK THEN NOW EVERYONE IS TRAIN TO HAVE A MONSTER TRUCK WITH THE BIG ASS RIMS AND SHIT U KNOW BUT FUCK IT ITS TRUE IF U HAVE 13`S AND LOVE 4 THE LOWRIDER GAME UR STILL IN THE MOVEMENT AND RUNNING THE  STREETS THATS WAT I THINK
> *


 :thumbsup: i agree there still alot ****** dat still roll on 13z, n sum r garge kept or in backyards they just ride 4 a show or a pinic, but back we use to come out skool n use to see hondaz on 13z wit da wheels poppin out lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 18 2008, 03:17 PM~9727065
> *:thumbsup: i agree there still alot ****** dat still roll on 13z, n sum r garge kept or in backyards they just ride 4 a show or a pinic, but back we use to come out skool n use to see hondaz on 13z wit da wheels poppin out lol
> *


just so happens i saw one the other day lol, pretty cool. hatchbak with 2 pumps in the back window. homies battery died, so he pulled over and gave himself a jump with the setups batterys.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DRon was it a white one cuz if yea i seen it down 49st with the spokes poppin out and shit looked kool


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 18 2008, 03:46 PM~9727252
> *DRon was it a white one cuz if yea i seen it down 49st with the spokes poppin out and shit looked kool
> *


yea white 80s hatch wit a diff color (green or blak) front driver fender, and with 2 flags on the bak windows (UM flags i think) on centergolds i think. lol yea im observant


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LOL YEA ITS THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

96`LINCOLN WATS POPPIN SO LOKA


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 18 2008, 03:06 PM~9727384
> *yea white 80s hatch wit a diff color (green or blak) front driver fender, and with 2 flags on the bak windows (UM flags i think) on centergolds i think. lol yea im observant
> *


 we can tell


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

RED`s 2marro :scrutinize:....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jan 18 2008, 03:54 PM~9727768
> *RED`s 2marro  :scrutinize:....
> *



its 2morrow ?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

lolz ....ANDREE WHERE U AT!!!LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

RAW AS HOPPER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY
 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Luxury Roller, IIMPALAA, TiggerLS, *PINK86REGAL*, BLACKBEAUTY

LOLZ WUSUP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

VIDEO SHOOT TOMMOROW AT 183 FLEA MARKET............10 AM FOR VOLUME 6 EAST COAST RHYDERS....................


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 18 2008, 02:48 PM~9728132
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Luxury Roller, IIMPALAA, TiggerLS, PINK86REGAL, BLACKBEAUTY
> 
> ...



chillen... u


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 18 2008, 02:52 PM~9728154
> *VIDEO SHOOT TOMMOROW AT 183 FLEA MARKET............10 AM FOR VOLUME 6 EAST COAST RHYDERS....................
> *


more accurate directions please... :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(94pimplac @ Jan 18 2008, 10:59 AM) 
I WANA KNOW EVERYONES OPINION,I BEEN AROUND MIAMI, BUT IN MY OPINION I SEE* MORE LOWRIDERS DOWN SOUTH *LIKE DOWN IN HOMESTAND N SHIT *DAN ANYWERE ESLE IN MY MIA *ITS JUST MY OPINION EVEN DOUG BACK IN DA DAYS THERE WERE LOWRIDERS EVERYDAY EVERYWERE WAT U"LL THINK????? WHO RUNIN DA STREETS WIT LOWRIDERS THESES DAYS 


In general *anybody who got a lowrider on 13's still to this day in my opinion is runnig the streets *
:thumbsup: 

uffin: 4sho! All thats is tru what yall sayin`....But thats also tru from the South 2 north` ..Its down hea I be see`n more hommis riddin Lows than up north :nicoderm:.... Thats in my "OPINION"................


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

UCE Hangout at RED'S tomorrow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 18 2008, 02:06 PM~9727862
> *its 2morrow ?
> *


:dunno:x2........


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 18 2008, 05:57 PM~9728182
> *chillen... u
> *


SAVIN UP SAVIN UP :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACKBEAUTY_@Jan 18 2008, 02:59 PM~9728197
> *UCE Hangout at RED'S tomorrow
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

COUPLE OF PICS BY REQUEST FROM THIS SATURDAY AT THA BEACH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AT OCEAN DRIVE 








































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 16 2008, 05:07 AM~9707645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firewall is fucking sick!!!! :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 18 2008, 10:22 AM~9726456
> *Remember, Lowriders Are BUILT And NOT BOUGHT !....
> (I LIKE THIS QUOTE FROM A MEMBERS PAGE ON HERE CANT BE SAID ANY BETTER)   :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 19 2008, 04:19 PM~9734460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

YO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A T-TOP REGAL BODY HOLLA AT me ITS 86


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

red's today :dunno:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

see you all at Reds tonight


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THIS BITCH HERE TYTE WORK


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 19 2008, 02:34 PM~9734556
> *YO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A T-TOP REGAL BODY HOLLA AT me ITS 86
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 11 2008, 11:30 AM~9667312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SHOW ABOVE WAS CXL DUE TO RAIN.....................


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 20 2008, 09:47 AM~9738692
> *SHOW ABOVE WAS CXL DUE TO RAIN.....................
> *


so it canceld last time they had it rained and they still had it


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody need anything off a 95 lincoln towncar????


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody need anything off a 95 towncar


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Team BOWTIE SOUTH coming soon!!!! more pics in a little


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 20 2008, 11:24 AM~9739152
> *anybody need anything off a 95 towncar
> *


yeah what u got :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 20 2008, 09:53 AM~9738714
> *so it canceld last time they had it rained and they still had it
> *


yo jon was ready today 4 that show the bottle was hot since last night dog!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Been lost for a bit but thought id post up some pics of my line up 1949 chevy truck 1967 droptop Impala and of course my 59 on 24s.... not the best pics but there pics


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

The Monte its coming out clean ass fuk


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 20 2008, 01:48 PM~9739257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 20 2008, 02:24 PM~9739443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 20 2008, 02:24 PM~9739443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them BOWTIE BOYZ back @ it again......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 20 2008, 01:34 PM~9739764
> *them BOWTIE BOYZ back @ it again.........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS UP MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 20 2008, 01:03 AM~9736805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 20 2008, 11:48 AM~9739257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

$25 W SHIPPING


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

$25 W SHIPPING


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5th wheel still for sale....14" 
NEW PRICE...$250
NEED 2 GET RID OF THIS ASAP !!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 14 2008, 06:11 PM~9693013
> *selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks, has lights....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> 
> ...


*PRICE DROPPED 250!!!* LET ME KNOW


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ALSO GOT A 4PUMP 8 BATTERY RACK...$120 NEED ALL THIS GONE


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

4 sale 94 FLEETWOOD $5,500


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

94 FLEETWOOD 4 SALE


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *low low mamii*
:scrutinize:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 21 2008, 05:06 AM~9744724
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SwitchHitter, low low mamii
> :scrutinize:
> *



:uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Jan 21 2008, 03:12 AM~9744731
> *:uh:
> *


 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 21 2008, 05:14 AM~9744736
> *:worship:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *SwitchHitter, low low mamii
*

:uh: :uh: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 21 2008, 07:23 AM~9744748
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter, low low mamii
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 19 2008, 02:34 PM~9734556
> *YO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A T-TOP REGAL BODY HOLLA AT me ITS 86
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH$$$


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Jan 21 2008, 07:18 AM~9744744
> *
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 20 2008, 01:34 PM~9739764
> *them BOWTIE BOYZ back @ it again.........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .. i likes the big glass!! :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

caugh this the other day just fucking around with a jig









Imma size 12 

Ivan...Vinny where you at


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

bBblue88olds YO YOUR PM INBOX IS FULL


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jan 21 2008, 12:03 PM~9746240
> *bBblue88olds  YO YOUR PM INBOX IS FULL
> *


no wonder lol. cleared it now tks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 21 2008, 11:52 AM~9746165
> *caugh this the other day just fucking around with a jig
> 
> 
> ...



nice.... we setting up a layitlow spring bass challenge this year or what?





http://youtube.com/watch?v=s_QZ1kkxVsQ

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2008, 12:36 PM~9746494
> *nice.... we setting up a layitlow  spring bass challenge this year or what?
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=s_QZ1kkxVsQ
> 
> ...



pick the lake im there. i saw the video lmao.... Chris thinks hes Jimmy Houston or something. Live bait dont count in my book!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 21 2008, 04:16 PM~9748106
> *pick the lake im there. i saw the video lmao.... Chris thinks hes Jimmy Houston or something. Live bait dont count in my book!
> *


thats not live bait papa. we use smallllllll jigs on big hooks.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and u can see those are worm hooks. not live bait hooks.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 14 2008, 06:11 PM~9693013
> *selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks, has lights....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> 
> ...


*PRICE DROPPED 220!!!* LET ME KNOW
4PUMP 8 BATTERY RACK *$100 FIRM!!!!*
NEED THIS GONE BY THIS WEEK


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 21 2008, 05:24 PM~9748155
> *PRICE DROPPED 220!!! LET ME KNOW
> 4PUMP 8 BATTERY RACK $100 FIRM!!!!
> NEED THIS GONE BY THIS WEEK
> *


check ur pm


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

i know yall gettin that tax return soon so if u want a big body im sellin it for 2gz runs good cold ass a.c


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

22 inch Dub Creams with 35 series tires forsale. they fit a towncar, impala, box chevy, marquis, crown vic, etc. 


$1300.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 21 2008, 08:52 AM~9744999
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .. i likes the big glass!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD MY DUDE,
WE ALMOST READY FOR THAT ROAD TRIP :biggrin: :biggrin: , HOPE YA BOYZ ARE WORKING AS HARD AS WE ARE....... GOTTA GO REP DADE COUNTY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*low low mamii,* Luxury Roller, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *Fleetwood 305*

was up mamita and wil dog


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 19 2008, 02:34 PM~9734556
> *YO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A T-TOP REGAL BODY HOLLA AT me ITS 86
> 
> 
> ...


600 obo pm me for info there is no motor or trans


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 21 2008, 12:52 PM~9746165
> *caugh this the other day just fucking around with a jig
> 
> 
> ...


yo u fish eating *** how u been , ur worst then the ****** of miami always canel fishing lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 21 2008, 03:23 AM~9744748
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter, low low mamii
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

NEW WHEELS AND MIRRORS COMING SOON,AND MORE GOLD


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 21 2008, 08:48 PM~9751219
> *ttt
> *


i didnt write that

kiiiiiddddd!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 21 2008, 08:51 PM~9751261
> *
> *



imma make u a layitlow account soon!!!!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 21 2008, 10:49 PM~9751232
> *i didnt write that
> 
> kiiiiiddddd!!!!!
> *



both of yall are idiots!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 14 2008, 06:11 PM~9693013
> *selling my continental kit...chrome is perfect no dents no cracks, has lights....overall booty kit is in perfect condition... asking 300 obo let me know need it gone
> pm me or just call 786-370-9096
> 
> ...


*PRICE DROPPED 220!!!* LET ME KNOW
4PUMP 8 BATTERY RACK *$100 FIRM!!!!*
NEED THIS GONE BY THIS WEEK


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for sale 50 bucks the black sides can b painted 2 match interior


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 21 2008, 09:07 PM~9751423
> *both of yall are idiots!
> *


u-->


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

lmmfao

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Jan 21 2008, 11:48 PM~9751219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: its official... now hes talkin to himself people. poor bear.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 22 2008, 12:31 AM~9752575
> *:uh:  :uh: its official... now hes talkin to himself people. poor bear.
> *


 pobresito


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 21 2008, 10:07 PM~9750735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 21 2008, 10:07 PM~9750735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dANG IT LOOKS CLEAN ALREADii... :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

91' lincoln 4/sale... it has a 97' kit, h.i.d. head lights, engine runs, 14x7's, 16 switches, 8 batteries, 4 pump fully reinfocred rack as well as frame by red's, 10" front and 16" back... $3 stacks, need more info get at Q! 786-515-4573 holla if u want to come c in person not a prob...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

miami ttt


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa ppl? anyone parting a cutlass


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 19 2008, 04:34 PM~9734556
> *YO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A T-TOP REGAL BODY HOLLA AT me ITS 86
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

yo let me know if someone need a transport to tampa


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 21 2008, 01:52 PM~9746165
> *caugh this the other day just fucking around with a jig
> 
> Ivan...Vinny where you at
> *



Thats a cute fish.... Oye you have been calling me up but i was at West End, Grand Bahamas fishing the Wahoo Challenge Tournament i called you back up once i got to my house and saw the 1,000 missed calls from mike and the missed calls from you..call me back when you got a chance 

As far as that spring tournament goes im down i gotta sharpen up my Bass skills been doing to much offshore

And i got a job over at the blue lagoon offices i should be able to fish the lakes now without getting kicked out


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Jan 22 2008, 10:16 AM~9755040
> *yo let me know if someone need a transport to tampa
> 
> 
> ...



post a price on the round trip


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

got a 10 car carrier waiting for cars to fill up the trailer for tampa posting prices in a bit


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 20 2008, 12:24 PM~9739443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 22 2008, 01:06 PM~9756029
> *got a 10 car carrier waiting for cars to fill up the trailer for tampa  posting prices in a bit
> *


post up a price might take 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 21 2008, 08:07 PM~9750735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking very clean


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 22 2008, 01:08 PM~9756053
> *post up a price might take 2  :biggrin:
> *


 let me kno the cars the faster i fill it up the faster i get prices dale spread the word the more cars the cheaper the price later


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 22 2008, 01:06 PM~9756029
> *got a 10 car carrier waiting for cars to fill up the trailer for tampa  posting prices in a bit
> *



***** u awayz have something for sell or some shit lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2008, 11:18 AM~9755057
> *Thats a cute fish.... Oye you have been calling me up but i was at West End, Grand Bahamas fishing the Wahoo Challenge Tournament i called you back up once i got to my house and saw the 1,000 missed calls from mike and the missed calls from you..call me back when you got a chance
> 
> As far as that spring tournament goes im down i gotta sharpen up my Bass skills been doing to much offshore
> ...


I need to know who else will be in it with us. Im thinking Japs Eric and Chris Maybe.
Ivan Viny, puntilla, and whoever else wants to meet up at the lake. I went out on Saturday out from Byscayne but the weather was fucked up and turned around lmao. My boi started throwing up everywhere overboard lmao. Hit me up when you get out of work.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

1986 CUTLASS FOR SALE, 1000 OBO 350 ENGINE, HEADERS, DUAL EXHUAST
I HAVE A NEW HOOD FOR IT AND THE GRILLS, JUST MISSING THE FRONT BUMPER
ENGINE RUNS GREAT, ALOT OF POWER,NEEDS STEERING COLUMN FIXED. HIT ME UP I NEED THIS CAR GONE FAST , GIVE ME UR OFFERS


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2008, 10:18 AM~9755057
> *Thats a cute fish.... Oye you have been calling me up but i was at West End, Grand Bahamas fishing the Wahoo Challenge Tournament i called you back up once i got to my house and saw the 1,000 missed calls from mike and the missed calls from you..call me back when you got a chance
> 
> As far as that spring tournament goes im down i gotta sharpen up my Bass skills been doing to much offshore
> ...


was the weather rough?lol i heard it was bad out there..


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 20 2008, 01:34 PM~9739764
> *them BOWTIE BOYZ back @ it again.........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 thats a bad monte..... 
 gonna be alot of action this summer


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Jan 22 2008, 02:36 PM~9756713
> *:0  :0 thats a bad monte.....
> gonna be alot of action this summer
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I can c it coming!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Jan 22 2008, 05:25 PM~9756637
> *was the weather rough?lol    i heard it was bad out there..
> *



Definately it was blowing anywhere between 20-25 knots it made high speed trolling hard... you definately felt how rought it was even when your on a big sportfisher...and the crossing is the worst crossing ive done in all my trips to Bimini i couldnt imagine doing it in a center console


Damn Charcoal you don't check the weather before i go out..i used to not give a fuck either but there is difference between roughing it out and being crazy i don't do that anymore unless im on a big boat


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'm down. i'm not sure who my team mate would be..... i just need to replace the prop on my boat. i fucked that shit up last time i was out there in the blue lagoon. and i gotta make sure my shits still in running condition. i haven't cranked that bitch since october. lol but i'm definately down. and my homie and his friend are most likely down i was talking to them today about setting up a tourny at the blue lagoon between me and chris and him and his friend. so im sure theyre down as well.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

YALL JUST LET ME NO FRESH OR SALT AND I'M THERE ........


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 22 2008, 04:13 PM~9756961
> *Definately it was blowing anywhere between 20-25 knots it made high speed trolling hard... you definately felt how rought it was even when your on a big sportfisher...and the crossing is the worst crossing ive done in all my trips to Bimini i couldnt imagine doing it in a center console
> Damn Charcoal you don't check the weather before i go out..i used to not give a fuck either but there is difference between roughing it out and being crazy i don't do that anymore unless im on a big boat
> *


lets start with fresh water. we need so set up a date. these are the people on my list righ now.

*PUNTILLA AKA TRANSFORMER REGAL LOL
*CHRIS AKA CHINO
*ERIC AKA THE HALOWEEN GUY LOL
*BIG IVAN FROM THE BIG R.0
*vINNY 
*dANNY BOI AKA tHE cHAMP AKA BBbLUE 88OLDS

wHO ELSE IS JUMPING IN FOR FRESH WATER.
NO FAKING BRO.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Jan 22 2008, 03:25 PM~9756637
> *was the weather rough?lol    i heard it was bad out there..
> *


I WENT OUT SATURDAY. MY HOMEBOI THREW UP AND I BROKE BOTH OF MY CHANCLETAS ON THE TROUGH OF TWO WAVES.... YOU TELL ME :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Jan 22 2008, 04:36 PM~9756713
> *:0  :0 thats a bad monte.....
> gonna be alot of action this summer
> *


 THANX
HOPE SO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jan 22 2008, 03:07 PM~9756044
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHAT IT DEW


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 22 2008, 07:28 PM~9758022
> *lets start with fresh water. we need so set up a date. these are the people on my list righ now.
> 
> *PUNTILLA AKA TRANSFORMER REGAL LOL
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 22 2008, 06:20 PM~9757967
> *YALL JUST LET ME NO  FRESH OR SALT AND I'M THERE ........
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: nice


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 21 2008, 08:18 PM~9750322
> *yo u fish eating *** how u been , ur worst then the ****** of miami always canel fishing lol
> *


sup with you Danny. I see u got a box now??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 22 2008, 06:28 PM~9758022
> *lets start with fresh water. we need so set up a date. these are the people on my list righ now.
> 
> *PUNTILLA AKA TRANSFORMER REGAL LOL
> ...


is everyone going to meet up in one lake and fish the lake? or everyone can go to their own lake and report back with pics of the fish measured?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 20 2008, 03:34 PM~9739764
> *them BOWTIE BOYZ back @ it again.........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who got shot on that car boy alot of red i'm loving it


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2008, 09:57 AM~9762163
> *is everyone going to meet up in one lake and fish the lake? or everyone can go to their own lake and report back with pics of the fish measured?
> *



The way i suggest it is take pictures of the fish with Correct time and date and turn it in at the end of the day

But note that all pictures have to have correct time and date when the picture is taken or the fish doesnt count. Thats my suggestion

Should we have different catagories like most fish caught, saltwater speices like a snook or tarpon, or best trash fish gets a gift certificate to taco smell

Anyway we do it me and charcoal got this on lock!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:46 AM~9762940
> *The way i suggest it is take pictures of the fish with Correct time and date and turn it in at the end of the day
> 
> But note that all pictures have to have correct time and date when the picture is taken or the fish doesnt count.  Thats my suggestion
> ...


you damn right... meet up in one lake for fresh water and everyone just meets up back at one spot.


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

never to early to get ready for tampa


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2008, 01:18 PM~9764181
> *you damn right... meet up in one lake for fresh water and everyone just meets up back at one spot.
> *


here's an idea for some guidelines:

one boat per team. Everyone is to meet up early at the boat ramp. Where we then make out the secret code that has to be in every picture. no one will know this code until the morning of challenge. we can write random letters in little pieces of paper; and have a draw. We put a bunch of letters inside a hat, and pick out 4 letters. then each team has to get a paper with the team name and the 4 letter combination in the order that it was drawn in. then launch at the blue lagoon boat ramp. fish that lake and the canals connecting to it. be back at the boat ramp at a certain time. 

Artificials only, NO banjo minnows allowed. 2 fisherman per team, 1 extra person on board to assist with rigging, netting, and etc. 


lol

just my .02 cents :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Jan 23 2008, 02:47 PM~9764390
> *never to early to get ready for tampa
> 
> 
> *


Yo when u gunna post up prices. i need a round trip... pm me if needed.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2008, 01:18 PM~9764181
> *you damn right... meet up in one lake for fresh water and everyone just meets up back at one spot.
> *


here's an idea for some guidelines:

one boat per team. Everyone is to meet up early at the boat ramp. Where we then make out the secret code that has to be in every picture. no one will know this code until the morning of challenge. we can write random letters in little pieces of paper; and have a draw. We put a bunch of letters inside a hat, and pick out 4 letters. then each team has to get a paper with the team name and the 4 letter combination in the order that it was drawn in. then launch at the blue lagoon boat ramp. fish that lake and the canals connecting to it. be back at the boat ramp at a certain time. 

Artificials only, NO banjo minnows allowed. 2 fisherman per team, 1 extra person on board to assist with rigging, netting, and etc. 


lol

just my .02 cents :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

brakish water fish should be a seperate category. (snook, tarpon, jack)

most fish caught, and biggest fish. fish have to be atleast 12 inches to qualify for a picture. anything smaller than 12 inches doesn't count in total amount of fish caught.


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

when we fishin


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2008, 04:32 PM~9764709
> *here's an idea for some guidelines:
> 
> one boat per team. Everyone is to meet up early at the boat ramp. Where we then make out the secret code that has to be in every picture. no one will know this code until the morning of challenge. we can write random letters in little  pieces of paper; and have a draw. We put a bunch of letters inside a hat, and pick out 4 letters. then each team has to get a paper with the team name and the 4 letter combination in the order that it was drawn in. then launch at the blue lagoon boat ramp. fish that lake and the canals connecting to it. be back at the boat ramp at a certain time.
> ...



The same way that the sailfish tournaments do it....it doesnt have to be letters it can be an object the tournaments use different colored cards i believe 4 different color cards


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

And do those Banjo Minnows actually work??? i hated those things when they came out....

I swear i wish we could use live bait im used to it...


I HAVE ONE MORE SUGGESTION LETS MAKE IT A YOYO TOURNAMENT....

They had a saltwater yoyo tourney and it was fun


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 23 2008, 03:35 PM~9764723
> *Yo when u gunna post up prices. i need a round trip... pm me if needed.
> *



We doing a tampa special $250 round trip unlimited trucks let me know


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Jan 23 2008, 12:47 PM~9764390
> *never to early to get ready for tampa
> 
> 
> *


ttt 4 me


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 23 2008, 03:02 PM~9764874
> *And do those Banjo Minnows actually work??? i hated those things when they came out....
> 
> I swear i wish we could use live bait im used to it...
> ...



if everyone votes on it, we can use live bait.... and no damn yoyo's... this isn't the cubanacan club tournament! or ya'll can use yoyo's if you'd like. i'll stick to a rod...lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

NEED MY 5TH WHEEL KIT SOLD BY TONIGHT!!!!! WHOEVER WANTS IT CUM PICK IT UP 200 FIRM NO LESS! 786-370-9096

IF NOT SOLD BY 2NIGHT IM JUST GUNNA KEEP IT... CALL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

JOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOLZ... IS GOIN DOWN OR WHAT!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 23 2008, 04:48 PM~9765959
> *JOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOLZ... IS GOIN DOWN OR WHAT!!!!!!! LOL
> *


YOU DAMN RIGHT !! :yes: .... LETS GET IT !!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2008, 05:48 PM~9765172
> *if everyone votes on it, we can use live bait.... and no damn yoyo's... this isn't the cubanacan club tournament! or ya'll can use yoyo's if you'd like. i'll stick to a rod...lol
> *



AHHH SO YOU KNOW....nah i like the idea of artificial


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lowridergame305, *SwitchHitter*, RoLLiN SS, monte24, low low mamii


wuddup cuz


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 23 2008, 07:55 PM~9765998
> *YOU DAMN RIGHT !! :yes: .... LETS GET IT !!!
> *


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 21 2008, 10:44 PM~9751899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if u still have it call me 786 597 7886


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo anybody the hole lock mechanism for 75 caprice its the four door i need the passenger side the internal that hook to the latch anybody got it


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 21 2008, 10:07 PM~9750735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! looks good! 

Who did the gold homie? lmk thanks!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

W.T.B SOME ALL CHROME 13inch DAYTONS..


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

got a convertible top complet for a G body 4 sale


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 23 2008, 10:05 PM~9766999
> *got a convertible top complet for a G body 4 sale
> *


how much?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

since everyone else is posting....
alittle action from mini season. 6 hours of work.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 23 2008, 09:47 PM~9766854
> *W.T.B SOME ALL CHROME 13inch DAYTONS..
> *


WHY NOT ALL GOLDS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

$200 FIRM NO LESS FOR THE BOOTY KIT... 786-370-9096 LET ME KNOW BY TONIGHT...OR ELSE IM KEEPING IT


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 23 2008, 07:19 PM~9767097
> *WHY NOT ALL GOLDS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE ALL GOLD DAYTONS ARE ALREADY ON MY CAR THE ALL CHROME IS FOR MY DOG


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

I NEED THE QUARTER WINDOWS FOR A VERT TOP


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 23 2008, 10:26 PM~9767172
> *THE ALL GOLD DAYTONS ARE ALREADY ON MY CAR THE ALL CHROME IS FOR MY DOG
> *


 :0  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 23 2008, 07:24 PM~9767143
> *$200 FIRM NO LESS FOR THE BOOTY KIT... 786-370-9096 LET ME KNOW BY TONIGHT...OR ELSE IM KEEPING IT
> *


***** JUST KEEP THAT SHIT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 22 2008, 06:31 PM~9758041
> *I WENT OUT SATURDAY. MY HOMEBOI THREW UP AND I BROKE BOTH OF MY CHANCLETAS ON THE TROUGH OF TWO WAVES.... YOU TELL ME :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


you know its bad when you broke both of your *CHANCLETAS*. One is pretty bad but both Chancletas whoa.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: 

hangout was sweet last nite


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

$$ 4-SALE $$


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Jan 24 2008, 04:30 AM~9770578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

heres a peek of another ride comming soon from South Dade Rollerz:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 24 2008, 08:42 AM~9770754
> *heres a peek of another ride comming soon from South Dade Rollerz:
> 
> 
> ...


RO COMING HARD FOR TAMPA


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller+Jan 23 2008, 07:48 PM~9765959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT'S GOIN DOWN . I WANT TO KNOW. hno: hno:

 ******


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

ANYBODY HAVE A HOOD FOR SALE . ( REGAL) ASAP


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 24 2008, 10:11 AM~9770944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT *****.
uffin: :thumbsup: :0 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 24 2008, 10:24 AM~9771000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA , THATS THE RIGHT PIC , CUZ YUO KNOW WHATS COMING.


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

WHATS UP DANNY


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 24 2008, 10:35 AM~9771038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt 4 RO


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jan 23 2008, 10:15 PM~9767068
> *since everyone else is posting....
> alittle action from mini season. 6 hours of work.
> 
> ...



*Empingao* My year wasnt as good as that one..but i did manage to shoot a nice mangrove in the process of getting my lobstas!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 23 2008, 07:28 PM~9767185
> *I NEED THE QUARTER WINDOWS FOR A VERT TOP
> *


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

IM SELLING MY IMPALA IF YOU OR IF YOU KNOW ANYONE WHO WANTS IT IM SELLING IT FOR 7.500 OBO WITH THE 22'S CAR HASNT SEEN THE STREETS IN OVER A YEAR MOTOR HAS RECENT TUNE UP FRONT END SUSPENSION IS BRAND NEW...MOTOR HAS PORT AND POLISHED HEADS HIGH FLOW CATS AND EXHAUST..HID'S...PAINT IS HOUSE OF KOLOR CANDY APPLE RED OVER A GOLD BASE AND BOTTOM HALF IS A SIKKENS PEARL..CAR HAS SILVER LEAVING ON TRUNK AND HOOD AND PINSTRIPING AS WELL


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jan 24 2008, 09:38 AM~9771043
> *:yes:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 24 2008, 11:01 AM~9771142
> *pm sent.
> *


YES .RO


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jan 24 2008, 10:12 AM~9771170
> *YES .RO
> 
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 24 2008, 11:13 AM~9771179
> *
> *


FIND OUT THE PRICE AND CONDITIONS OF THE HOOD , ASAP SO I CAN BRING IT DOWN THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Jan 24 2008, 05:31 AM~9770579
> *$$ 4-SALE $$
> *


$? :nicoderm:


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> [/quoteI like the sneeks up in there....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jan 24 2008, 08:35 AM~9771035
> *WHATS UP DANNY
> *


dee?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

sup MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FUCK IT KEEPING THE BOOTY KIT...

GOT A 4 PUMP 8 BATTERY RACK FOR SALE 
80 OBO


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2008, 02:48 PM~9765172
> *if everyone votes on it, we can use live bait.... and no damn yoyo's... this isn't the cubanacan club tournament! or ya'll can use yoyo's if you'd like. i'll stick to a rod...lol
> *


 me and my boy want in on da tournament......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yoyo's are the shit lol i remember using them shits when i was like 5 years old...good timez


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Jan 24 2008, 04:29 PM~9774299
> *me and my boy want in on da tournament......
> *


ok so am adding some people from CA. whos in so i can add them. Tks


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Jan 24 2008, 03:29 PM~9774299
> *me and my boy want in on da tournament......
> *




OK NO PROBLEM SO FAR ITS

ERIC AND RONNY 
ALAIN AND CHRIS305
VINNY AND DANNY
PROBALLY CHICO
AND ANGEL 63 AND WHO EVER. I THINK THE BEST WEEKEND WILL PROBALLY BE SATURDAY 2--2-08 W.E TIME AS LONG YOU REPORT BY 7:CLOCK PM
TAKE PICTURES AND WITH A RECIPT OF THAT DATE ..... AND A MEASURE OF THE BASS 
PEACOCK BASS AND LARGEMOUTH ONLY NO LIVE BAIT
YALL LET ME NO SOME INPUTS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 24 2008, 05:47 PM~9774815
> *OK NO PROBLEM SO FAR ITS
> 
> ERIC AND RONNY
> ...



i say a random code because anyone can photoshop the date onto an old receipt in advance prior to the thing. if we do it on the 2nd, then it's every one where ever they want. any lake just come back and report on miami fest with pictures and measurements. and then we set up a real tourny where everyone takes the boats out to a specific lake that would be voted on. (everyone fishing one lake means it's fair for everyone. everyone has their honey holes where they know they'll catch big bass so if its at a random lake, it'll equal the playing field and only a skilled fisherman will find the big fish, and catch them.) plus the 2nd is too short notice for me to have my boat ready to ride again, and too short notice for alain to bring his boat down. I spoke to ronny about it he said he's down he just needs information, but i know he likes to stall a lot....lol 

so my partner would either be japs or Dron.


lol last year when i teamed up with chicho for the florida sportsman bass challenge we didn't catch SHIT! not even ONE damn fish. not even a fucken bream or oscar. it was HORRIBLE! lol


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

buick regal bumper fillers for sale the were for my 86 im gettin rid of the car so i dont need them askin $150 or trade for some hids for a 93 caprice the 8000k bulb is a 9004 let me know thfront ones are brand new never mounted the back ones are used but in decent shape


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

3 pump 8 battery setup 4 sale like new...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*ANYBODY GOT A SHELLTOP FOR A BIG BODY FLEET THEY WANNA SELL*


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s93/dbo1984/scan40003.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, RoLLiN SS, Sec2none90, PrEsiDenTiaL__99


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

STILL GOT MY EXPLORER FOR SALE $7500 OBO


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

que año es el explorer


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo anybody got a chevy motor for sale lookin for a 350 or a 400 no smaller then a 350 must run


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

THE EXPLORER IS A 2002. HERES MY NUMBER IF ANYBODY IS INTRESTED. 305-305-6444


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

--------------------

~ 2000 LINCOLN TOWNCAR ON 22'z ~
In Memory Of My Beloved Cousin Mauri. 9.28.82 - 11.2.07

*NEW PROJECT- 87 REGAL* COMIN SOON 4 THA HATERZ

:roflmao: ... you str8 up clowning cuhz!!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

I got a viair 380 chrome for sale hardley used cause i had nitro.
150.00 obo 954 5913246


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 24 2008, 10:26 PM~9777023
> *buick regal bumper fillers for sale  the were for my 86 im gettin rid of the car so i dont need them askin $150 or trade for some hids for a 93 caprice the 8000k bulb is a 9004 let me know thfront ones are brand new never mounted the back ones are used but in decent shape
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 19 2008, 04:34 PM~9734556
> *YO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A T-TOP REGAL BODY HOLLA AT me ITS 86
> 
> 
> ...


if i find alot people who need parts i part if not i sell complete for best offer


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how much for the regal?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 25 2008, 11:18 AM~9780706
> *STILL GOT MY EXPLORER FOR SALE $7500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...



shoot me some offers need to sell this quick


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 04:26 PM~9782965
> *how much for the regal?
> *


make me anoffer i need to go buy a motor for my other project


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 25 2008, 02:19 PM~9781657
> *--------------------
> 
> ~ 2000 LINCOLN TOWNCAR ON 22'z ~
> ...


lolz fuck it...itl come out :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 05:26 PM~9782965
> *how much for the regal?
> *


yo frankie what chu need for tha regal


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2008, 07:50 PM~9776023
> *i say a random code because anyone can photoshop the date onto an old receipt in advance prior to the thing. if we do it on the 2nd, then it's every one where ever they want. any lake just come back and report on miami fest with pictures and measurements. and then we set up a real tourny where everyone takes the boats out to a specific lake that would be voted on. (everyone fishing one lake means it's fair for everyone. everyone has their honey holes where they know they'll catch big bass so if its at a random lake, it'll equal the playing field and only a skilled fisherman will find the big fish, and catch them.) plus the 2nd is too short notice for me to have my boat ready to ride again, and too short notice for alain to bring his boat down. I spoke to ronny about it he said he's down he just needs information, but i know he likes to stall a lot....lol
> 
> so my partner would either be japs or Dron.
> ...


there you go. im down . 2nd saturday in february


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

SORRY DANNY I JUST REMEBER ITS CHRIS BABY SHOWER THING MY BAD HOMIE AND SUNDAY IS SUPERBOWL


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i got 20" 188 spoke and when im ridding i head a clicking noise? any one know what it is?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOOSE SPOKES PROLLY


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

how u fix that? or where ?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 25 2008, 06:39 PM~9784277
> *SORRY DANNY I JUST REMEBER ITS CHRIS BABY SHOWER THING MY BAD HOMIE AND SUNDAY IS SUPERBOWL
> *



ok so 3rd Sunday. And lets go with Erics protocal on the tourny. Opinions please 

Check this out guys---------------------->PEACOCK BASS EATS PUSSY FISH


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 25 2008, 09:18 PM~9784565
> *i got 20" 188 spoke and when im ridding i head a clicking noise? any one know what it is?
> *


clicking=spokes clacking=rims loose and jumping teeth on the adapter.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> > [/quoteI like the sneeks up in there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo damn dem boyz is doin it big. Man ive been gone for about 4 yrs now and i remember when RO was getting picked up by home boys with the pink and the green one two. Damn i cant believe it. Elegance, Class, Perfection!!! I should have known RO..


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

yezzir R.O SOUTH DADE


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

So whats been going on down there with everyone. Whats up to Alvaro and the crew at UCE car club i will always remeber u guys. Rollin boys and the original owner of the little mazda hulk truck. forgot your name homie. This is the original owner of the 87 ls black with the 4 pump 12 batt rack. that got sold to alex in uce and then mike fuentes got it from her................................ Mark...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Jan 26 2008, 06:39 PM~9791229
> *So whats been going on down there with everyone. Whats up to Alvaro and the crew at UCE car club i will always remeber u guys. Rollin boys and the original owner of the little mazda hulk truck. forgot your name homie. This is the original owner of the 87 ls black with the 4 pump 12 batt rack. that got sold to alex in uce and then mike fuentes got it from her................................  Mark...
> *


original owner of the green mazda truck is brocha... hes got a 1500 chevy comming out really nice. 


Vinny im leaving from Goverment cut tonight at 3am holla at ya boi


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 25 2008, 07:29 PM~9784633
> *how u fix that? or where ?
> *


take them off the car, garbage pile.

:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I still have a 327 SBC for sale i have everything it ran perfectly but it has a blown head gasket.... Throw me offers.....


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 25 2008, 11:18 AM~9780706
> *STILL GOT MY EXPLORER FOR SALE $7500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


shoot me some offers need to sell this car


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

here are some more pikz


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn glad I didnt do my bumper guards and molding blue!!! I think I have a twin! :0 
Yours








Mine


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

$250 tampa special.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Jan 27 2008, 04:42 PM~9795903
> *$250 tampa special.
> 
> 
> *


WHEN IS TAMPA SHOW ?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/sale 2 pumps, hi-low and cce with the fittings, an extra motor, 2 16" cylinders one of the is new the other is used and 1 10" cylinder... everything is good and working and if anybody interested $350... give me a holla Q! 786-515-4573/ 954-607-0309 or 305-696-4041


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2008, 06:18 PM~9796828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I missed the photo shoot!  .......LOL next time uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jan 27 2008, 03:01 PM~9796011
> *WHEN IS TAMPA SHOW ?
> *


MARCH 30th


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*FOR SALE 13 INCH ALL GOLD DAYTONS 72 SPOKE WITH TIRES*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*FOR SALE 13 INCH ALL GOLD DAYTONS 72 SPOKE WITH TIRES*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, Sec2none90


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

how much


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..........got 2 sets. taking offers if you need them.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 19 2008, 04:34 PM~9734556
> *YO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A T-TOP REGAL BODY HOLLA AT me ITS 86
> 
> 
> ...


best offer gets it need it out of my yard pm me offers


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

72 SPOKE DAYTONS FOR SALE $MAKE OFFERS$


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Jan 27 2008, 02:42 PM~9795903
> *$250 tampa special.
> 
> 
> *


MARCH 30th


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jan 27 2008, 11:01 PM~9798824
> *DAMN I missed the photo shoot!  .......LOL next time uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: nice photos


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jan 27 2008, 11:01 PM~9798824
> *DAMN I missed the photo shoot!  .......LOL next time uffin:
> *


 

tampa show is going to be good.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*WHAT YALL ****** KNOW BOUT THE FISH TANK GAME*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 26 2008, 10:11 PM~9791771
> *original owner of the green mazda truck is brocha... hes got a 1500 chevy comming out really nice.
> Vinny im leaving from Goverment cut tonight at 3am holla at ya boi
> *




Cojone if im guessing right you went out on sunday...it was a slop on sunday and that was the last day of the Mayor's cup the water was real busy that day....I went out saturday and couldnt find any live bait trolled with some king spoons and feathers and got a couple of small kings and called it a day.....And sunday spent all day on the impala


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i have a small tank....i had a power outtage when i lft to work and got home late...some stuff died...i had a sea horse but had trouble feeding it the brine..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

very very nice tank btw!


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

gabby's trey ss ... trunk,floors,quarters,every thing new...every thing done by him!
its getting closer!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 08:20 AM~9801807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice nice what up ****** how ya been hit me up!!


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BIG UPS TO GABBY :0


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 27 2008, 09:53 PM~9799645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

i painted the roof the other day...not done yet still need leafing and other shit..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks bad as fuck :0


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 19 2008, 04:34 PM~9734556
> *YO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A T-TOP REGAL BODY HOLLA AT me ITS 86
> 
> 
> ...


best offer takes it clean fl title build it use for parts need it gone


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 28 2008, 12:16 PM~9802417
> *best offer takes it  clean fl title build it use for parts need it gone
> *


pm me offers


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 27 2008, 10:42 AM~9794654
> *shoot me some offers need to sell this car
> *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 28 2008, 09:20 AM~9801572
> *WHAT YALL ****** KNOW BOUT THE FISH TANK GAME
> 
> 
> ...


 i know alot actually, here is some superman shrooms for you


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn... hey ****** Skott saids what up


> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 12:06 PM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how do you guys keep all that shit alive?! i spend so much on chemicals heaters filters and water changes...and i strungle!! lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i dont add shit, i just have alot of water movement and a large sump wit a refugium


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 01:06 PM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS ROOF :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jan 26 2008, 06:43 PM~9790689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

that roof on the one of that 6 trey or wat car


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: .....LOKIN GOOD ASS FUK! :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 28 2008, 01:45 PM~9803039
> *i dont add shit, i just have alot of water movement and a large sump wit a refugium
> *


 whats that?? you may have just solved my problem!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

read this it explains what a sump is and how it works
sump explanation
refugium explanation


thats my sump, skimmer and refugium


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

double post


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 28 2008, 01:08 PM~9803643
> *read this it explains what a sump is and how it works
> sump explanation
> refugium explanation
> ...


TYTE WORK


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

POST PIX OF TANK


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thanks man!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good huh




lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

getting ready for the Miami Fest Bass Challenge!


















:cheesy: lol


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

oye one time 4 all the homies i been lost yo nick call me up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 SHOWTIME PUMPS FOR SALE... 1/2" PRESSURE PORTS.REAR PUMP GOT #7 GEAR, FRONT PUMP GOT A MARZOCHI #9 GEAR" 1/2"CHECK VALVE WITH A #8 MALE FITTING FOR HOSE 

ASKING $280

786-370-9096 LET ME KNOW


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 28 2008, 04:28 PM~9805174
> *2 SHOWTIME PUMPS FOR SALE... 1/2" PRESSURE PORTS.REAR PUMP GOT #7 GEAR, FRONT PUMP GOT A MARZOCHI #9 GEAR" 1/2"CHECK VALVE WITH A #8 MALE FITTING FOR HOSE
> 
> ASKING $280
> ...


     .........lol.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Luxury Roller, CadillacNick, *GRAND HUSTLE*, sucio138
:wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*DAYTONS FOR SALE $800*


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

sold


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 28 2008, 08:56 AM~9801704
> *Cojone if im guessing right you went out on sunday...it was  a slop on sunday and that was the last day of the Mayor's cup the water was real busy that day....I went out saturday and couldnt find any live bait trolled with some king spoons and feathers and got a couple of small kings and called it a day.....And sunday spent all day on the impala
> *


ocean was really sloppy after like 1pm. I left from the marina in the grove at around 5 am cuz we left the gps lol. By the tyme we finished netting up some wahoos and shiners in the channel it was like 730. Didnt catch anything but fucking ronkos snappers a lemon shark & two fishes Ive never even seen in the discovery channel lmao, it really sucked for every boat that was around us too. has anyone in here been to the "cuban hole"? is it anygood?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

if your looking to get some tattoo work hit me up


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mG3SANQZNwM


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 28 2008, 04:19 PM~9805108
> *getting ready for the Miami Fest Bass Challenge!
> 
> 
> ...



WHY EVEN SHOW THOSE LITTLE BABY BASS ........


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 28 2008, 06:28 PM~9805174
> *2 SHOWTIME PUMPS FOR SALE... 1/2" PRESSURE PORTS.REAR PUMP GOT #7 GEAR, FRONT PUMP GOT A MARZOCHI #9 GEAR" 1/2"CHECK VALVE WITH A #8 MALE FITTING FOR HOSE
> 
> ASKING $280
> ...



With or without the dumps? Picture?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA WORK I LOVE THE DETAIL  :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 29 2008, 12:10 AM~9808031
> *ocean was really sloppy after like 1pm. I left from the marina in the grove at around 5 am cuz we left the gps lol.  By the tyme we finished netting up some wahoos and shiners  in the channel it was like 730. Didnt catch anything but fucking ronkos  snappers  a lemon shark  & two fishes Ive never even seen in the discovery channel lmao, it really sucked for every boat that was around us too. has anyone in here been to the "cuban hole"? is it anygood?
> *



Wait...you netted up shiners and wahoos???...i think you got your fish mixed up homie...if you netted a wahoo your either talented or it was really small....This is what a wahoo is im sure you seen it though










yea the cuban hole is also the aka shithole its where the processed sewage comes out from the city into the ocean so pretty much your fishing in shit and there are a couple of wrecks by it and some patch reefs....But besides that there is good fishing alot of kingfish and bonita you also get your suprise every now and then my boy caught this wahoo there i believe it was 59 pounds


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 11:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT WORK HOMIE...LOOKIN HARD ASS FUCK


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 28 2008, 11:16 AM~9802834
> *damn... hey ****** Skott saids what up
> *



damnnnnnnn tell him too holla at me we got to hangout .... tell him i said hes still C.A. for life !! one of the original gangstas!!


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

paterns look good


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

ill tell him today,yall still at the same spot?



> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 29 2008, 09:53 AM~9811426
> *damnnnnnnn  tell him too holla at me  we got to hangout  .... tell him i said hes still C.A. for life !!  one of the original gangstas!!
> *


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Swanger, Sec2none90, *SwitchHitter*, BLACKBEAUTY
:scrutinize: you dont call people back?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:wave: QUE BOLA


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 SHOWTIME PUMPS FOR SALE... 1/2" PRESSURE PORTS.REAR PUMP GOT #7 GEAR, FRONT PUMP GOT A MARZOCHI #9 GEAR" 1/2"CHECK VALVE WITH A #8 MALE FITTING FOR HOSE 

*NEW PRICE ASKING $230*
786-370-9096 LET ME KNOW 

NEED THESE GONE


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 24 2008, 11:13 PM~9777570
> *3 pump 8 battery setup 4 sale like new...
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 24 2008, 11:13 PM~9777570
> *3 pump 8 battery setup 4 sale like new...
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

my bad ^^^


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, lowbikeon20z, *Luxury Roller*

WUT IT DO *****!!! READY 4 2MORROW


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2008, 10:26 PM~9799456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 12:06 PM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*ITS GOING TO BE A COLD SUMMER*


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Jan 29 2008, 11:06 AM~9812498
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Swanger, Sec2none90, SwitchHitter, BLACKBEAUTY
> :scrutinize: you dont call people back?
> *


Who's this?


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Romy g ak for sale $350 with 2 30rd clips, just built havent fired it yet. must be legally transferred under your name hit me up on pm
TOP ONE WITH PISTOL GRIP NOT BOTTOM


----------



## goldmember95 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 14 2008, 03:22 PM~9693086
> *and giot my rims for sale...13's all chrome  painted lips white.... ill post pics soon.... asking 120 for them...with adapters and knockofs
> *


are they tha ones in tha booty kit?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jan 29 2008, 08:46 PM~9817604
> *FROM COAST TO COAST..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> OLD PICS FROM LAST YEAR .
> THIS YEAR WILL BY BETTER.
> :roflmao: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jan 29 2008, 08:33 PM~9817489
> *NAW WAT I MEAN....
> THIZ IZ WHAT WE'RE ABOUT...THIZ IZ WHAT WE WANNA SHOW THE WORLD...THIZ IZ ROLLERZ ONLY! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jan 29 2008, 09:03 PM~9817834
> *THESE GUYS KNOW WASSUP..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

seems like ****** cant come up with there own fucking ideas.. who the fuck is grand hustle from r.o


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Dont trip Danny, he's the old owner of THUGG PASSION from LA, but he sold his car so he changed his name. I dont think he copied you bro....  We all know that your the *S*econd*T*o*N*one GRAND HUSTLE® :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

quote=~GRAND HUSTLE~,Jan 30 2008, 12:58 AM~9818525]
 








































[/quote]




> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~+Jan 30 2008, 01:08 AM~9818642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WE DON'T STOP


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

quote=~GRAND HUSTLE~,Jan 30 2008, 01:23 AM~9818792]








[/quote]




> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jan 30 2008, 01:24 AM~9818801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO STOP :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

QUE BOLA ROLLERZ


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

what up dee and jose


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 30 2008, 09:50 AM~9821358
> *what up dee and jose
> *


 :biggrin: wussup cuhz ! :wave: .. aien't heard from you..call me up!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 29 2008, 05:16 AM~9810990
> *WHY EVEN SHOW THOSE LITTLE BABY BASS ........
> *


why not? lol showing off the trophy bass!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jan 29 2008, 05:16 AM~9810990
> *WHY EVEN SHOW THOSE LITTLE BABY BASS ........
> *


why not? lol showing off the trophy bass!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

page 1000


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:uh: bitch lol



*edit #2 u didnt even kno u had to go bak and edit ur shit :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol no.... it was a double post and i edited it but it kept taking long.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Jan 30 2008, 02:04 PM~9822232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 buncha sissyysss! :uh:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 30 2008, 12:20 PM~9822334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 30 2008, 03:41 PM~9822472
> *buncha sissyysss!  :uh:
> *


TORTA!! U RIDING?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2008, 03:00 PM~9822641
> *TORTA!! U RIDING?
> *


 tonight ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 30 2008, 04:01 PM~9822655
> *tonight ?
> *


 :uh: :| yes


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2008, 03:06 PM~9822705
> *:uh:  :| yes
> *


 plezzee belieevee!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 30 2008, 11:57 AM~9822179
> *page 1000
> *


God Damnit...i wanted to be the first one on page 1000..lol..  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT 2 SHOWTIME PUMPS...BOTH PUMPS GOT 1/2" PRESSURE PORTS... FRONT PUMP GOT 1/2" CHECK VALVES WITH A #9 MARZOCHI GEAR, REAR PUMP GOT A #7 GEAR...BOTH PUMPS GOT SINGLE DUMP ASSEMBLIES...BOTH GOT STEEL BRAIDED RETURN HOSES...DONT HAVE PICS KUZ I GOT NO CAMERA...IM ALSO THROWING IN AN EXTRA MARZOCHI #9 GEAR ON THE SIDE AND AN EXTRA HI-LOW BLOCK 

ALL THIS FOR $180 FIRM!!!! 

LET ME KNOW CANT GET ANY BETTER NEED THIS GONE BY 2DAY!!!!

786-370-9096 JUST CALL


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

CADILLAC CHIPS FOR SALE $100 BRAND NEW IN PLASTIC.


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SEPTEMBER MIAMI SHOWS GUNNA BE REAAAALLLLLL GOOOD THIS YEAR


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 30 2008, 05:44 PM~9824557
> *SEPTEMBER MIAMI SHOWS GUNNA BE REAAAALLLLLL GOOOD THIS YEAR
> *


you do realize LRM took the show off their tour dates on their site right? :dunno:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 30 2008, 07:36 PM~9825041
> *you do realize LRM took the show off their tour dates on their site right? :dunno:
> *



i heard no Miami show only tampa


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 30 2008, 06:36 PM~9825041
> *you do realize LRM took the show off their tour dates on their site right? :dunno:
> *


YEAH NO MIAMI SHOW THIS YR  
BUT...... OBSESSION ATL IS HAVING A OFF DA HOOK PICNIC, YA MIGHT WANNA MAKE PLANS FOR IN SEPT.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 30 2008, 08:36 PM~9825041
> *you do realize LRM took the show off their tour dates on their site right? :dunno:
> *


WELL FUCK IT I GUESS WE DOIN IT 4 THA STREETS NOW HUH HOMIE :biggrin: 
FUCK IT THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 30 2008, 06:56 PM~9824154
> *GOT 2 SHOWTIME PUMPS...BOTH PUMPS GOT 1/2" PRESSURE PORTS... FRONT PUMP GOT 1/2" CHECK VALVES  WITH A #9 MARZOCHI GEAR, REAR PUMP GOT A #7 GEAR...BOTH PUMPS GOT SINGLE DUMP ASSEMBLIES...BOTH GOT STEEL BRAIDED RETURN HOSES...DONT HAVE PICS KUZ I GOT NO CAMERA...IM ALSO THROWING IN AN EXTRA MARZOCHI #9 GEAR ON THE SIDE AND AN EXTRA HI-LOW BLOCK
> 
> ALL THIS FOR $180 FIRM!!!!
> ...


TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

trade 4 some wheels, 13's/14's... dont have to be new but presentable or decent atleast 786-515-4573 Q!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 30 2008, 05:36 PM~9825041
> *you do realize LRM took the show off their tour dates on their site right? :dunno:
> *


WE CAN THANK THE BIG RIM RIDERS FOR THAT SHIT.HOW IS IT THEY LET BIG RIMS IN THE LOWRIDER SHOW BUT THEY DONT LET LOWRIDERS IN THE DUB SHOW  :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 07:49 PM~9825160
> *YEAH NO MIAMI SHOW THIS YR
> BUT...... OBSESSION ATL IS HAVING A OFF DA HOOK PICNIC, YA MIGHT WANNA MAKE PLANS FOR IN SEPT.
> *


BOWTIE BOYZ WILL BE IN THE BUILDING FOR THAT 1..........

ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

alot of people worried about the miami show but seriously if there was a show how many of the ones that ask are bringing cars? cuz the show hasnt been doing good past couple years cause people aint really steppin up no more winening and more work on the cars you cant just get a car slap 13s and think your doing it big ride for 2 or 3 years and then wine about the show when you aint bringing anything alot of spectators w/e those are my .02 cents uffin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Jan 30 2008, 10:06 PM~9827787
> *alot of people worried about the miami show but seriously if there was a show how many of the ones that ask are bringing cars? cuz the show hasnt been doing good past couple years cause people aint really steppin up no more winening and more work on the cars you cant just get a car slap 13s and think your doing it big ride for 2 or 3 years and then wine about the show when you aint bringing anything alot of spectators w/e those are my .02 cents uffin:
> *


uhhhh... who's this AGAIN for the second time? :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> WE DON'T STOP


lets put back up all these pics for all the haters
[/quote]


i think EVERYONE in this miami fest gets the point of the pics. lookin real good! just take out the pink regal,vert cutty and green regal they aint in R.O. nomore thanx


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 30 2008, 03:56 PM~9824158
> *CADILLAC CHIPS FOR SALE $100 BRAND NEW IN PLASTIC.
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

Sec2none90, GRAND HUSTLE,


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> quote=~GRAND HUSTLE~,Jan 30 2008, 01:23 AM~9818792]


NO STOP :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yessad:
[/quote]


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phil-rollerz_@Jan 24 2008, 01:26 PM~9772052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> i think EVERYONE in this miami fest gets the point of the pics. lookin real good! just take out the pink regal,vert cutty and green regal they aint in R.O. nomore thanx


umm yeah buddy the green regal still in r.o thought you knew that already
[/quote]


yea u own the green regal now.. whos gives a fuck! ur bitch ass is ALWAYS runnin ur mouth. u got in r.o. yesturday and u think u know the fuckin history. all them pics u posting up. u was still in PURE DYNASTY at the show with cotton on ur display... its 2008 not the 80's..........

anyways wat it do danny! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> umm yeah buddy the green regal still in r.o thought you knew that already


yea u own the green regal now.. whos gives a fuck! ur bitch ass is ALWAYS runnin ur mouth. u got in r.o. yesturday and u think u know the fuckin history. all them pics u posting up. u was still in PURE DYNASTY at the show with cotton on ur display... its 2008 not the 80's..........

anyways wat it do danny! :biggrin:
[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

a little of the old school


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> umm yeah buddy the green regal still in r.o thought you knew that already


yea u own the green regal now.. whos gives a fuck! ur bitch ass is ALWAYS runnin ur mouth. u got in r.o. yesturday and u think u know the fuckin history. all them pics u posting up. u was still in PURE DYNASTY at the show with cotton on ur display... its 2008 not the 80's..........

anyways wat it do danny! :biggrin:
[/quote]




....let em have it!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 31 2008, 11:40 AM~9830210
> *a little of the old school
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

img]http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc68/second2nonetowing/image-8.jpg[/img]


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

wheres that popcorn smiley face when you need it....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 31 2008, 12:07 PM~9830444
> *wheres that popcorn smiley face when you need it....
> *



ahhh i see you follow the "other forum" hows it goin ron


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

monte quarter windows hit me up if you need them


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *RoLLiN SS*, japSW20, -PlayTime-, CERTIFIED KILLER, lylorly, *creepin cutty*


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:10 AM~9830474
> *ahhh i see you follow the "other forum" hows it goin ron
> *


  good man staying away from the bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

im here to watch the instagaterz lol


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> yea u own the green regal now.. whos gives a fuck! ur bitch ass is ALWAYS runnin ur mouth. u got in r.o. yesturday and u think u know the fuckin history. all them pics u posting up. u was still in PURE DYNASTY at the show with cotton on ur display... its 2008 not the 80's..........
> 
> anyways wat it do danny! :biggrin:


....let em have it!!!!  :biggrin:
[/quote]

shut up you goofy dunb ass *****.
go back to your little fishing tournament. 

thas what you get for not minding your own BUISNESS


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 31 2008, 08:46 AM~9830258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all this drama aside, danny you dropping some old school pics bro, one time for my dawg BONE......... you got any pics of his caddy vert? 

how about your pld purple and tan caddy, or the white one with the all gold bumpers?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> ....let em have it!!!!  :biggrin:


shut up you goofy dunb ass *****.
go back to your little fishing tournament. 

thas what you get for not minding your own BUISNESS
[/quote]

*business*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 31 2008, 12:12 PM~9830492
> * good man staying away from the bullshit  :biggrin:
> *



I feel you man....i think shit is funny...your selling the romanian...which is the other one you got now?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 AM~9830538
> *I feel you man....i think shit is funny...your selling the romanian...which is the other one you got now?
> *


picked up a century built yugo shoots nice. saving up now to goto the black side (bushmaster ar)


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> yea u own the green regal now.. whos gives a fuck! ur bitch ass is ALWAYS runnin ur mouth. u got in r.o. yesturday and u think u know the fuckin history. all them pics u posting up. u was still in PURE DYNASTY at the show with cotton on ur display... its 2008 not the 80's..........
> 
> anyways wat it do danny! :biggrin:


....let em have it!!!!  :biggrin:
[/quote]

dont you got something better to do? go play with your fucking fish


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> ....let em have it!!!!  :biggrin:


shut up you goofy dunb ass *****.
go back to your little fishing tournament. 

thas what you get for not minding your own BUISNESS
[/quote]


Goofy dumb ass ******???.....right who has a speech problem?? not me

looks like hooked on phonics worked for me BUT NOT FOR YOU!!!!!!

and my fishing tournaments makes me money unlike these cars that take your money...and i had no comment towards you just the little big mouth ****** in your club

this is one of the reasons ****** dont bother building cars anymore


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

fishing + boat + liquor= pussy


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> shut up you goofy dunb ass *****.
> go back to your little fishing tournament.
> 
> thas what you get for not minding your own BUISNESS


Goofy dumb ass ******???.....right who has a speech problem?? not me

looks like hooked on phonics worked for me BUT NOT FOR YOU!!!!!!

and my fishing tournaments make me money unlike these cars that take your money...and i had no comment towards you just the little big mouth ****** in your club

this is one of the reasons ****** dont bother building cars anymore
[/quote]



you the one with the big mouth talking about let him have it. 
on the real tho shut the fuck up you fat ass bitch. go play with you fish dale


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> ....let em have it!!!!  :biggrin:


dont you got something better to do? go play with your fucking fish
[/quote]



Thanks i will....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this shit is packed...i should start chargin...20 dollas a head!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*cant we all just getalong*  :nosad: :yes: :no: :no: :no: :yes:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, RoLLiN SS, CERTIFIED KILLER, 94pimplac, PINK86REGAL, japSW20, HEAVErollerz90, lowbikeon20z, IN YA MOUF


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jan 31 2008, 12:02 PM~9830401
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANX


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jan 31 2008, 12:02 PM~9830401
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANX


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> Goofy dumb ass ******???.....right who has a speech problem?? not me
> 
> looks like hooked on phonics worked for me BUT NOT FOR YOU!!!!!!
> 
> ...


you the one with the big mouth talking about let him have it. 
on the real tho shut the fuck up you fat ass bitch. go play with you fish dale
[/quote]

*HEY BUDDY GUESS WHAT FAT BOY GETS PUSSY!!!!!! 

KEEP FUCKIN AROUND WITH YOUR G-BODY CLUNKER ILL STAY PUSHING MY TRUCK AND PULLING A BOAT BEHIND IT YOU DUMB FUCK...ID RATHER PARTY WITH HOES THEN WORK ON A CAR YOU DUMBFUCK*













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 31 2008, 12:25 PM~9830589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 31 2008, 12:24 PM~9830582
> *fishing + boat + liquor= pussy
> *



*YOU KNOW IT*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

23 people in this bitch


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

23 people in this bitch13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, RoLLiN SS, CERTIFIED KILLER, tjones, lylorly, 94pimplac, creepin cutty, Sec2none90, -PlayTime-, PINK86REGAL


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

THIS SHIT LIKE A NOVELA :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

23x$20=$460

NIIIIICE


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> you the one with the big mouth talking about let him have it.
> on the real tho shut the fuck up you fat ass bitch. go play with you fish dale


*HEY BUDDY GUESS WHAT FAT BOY GETS PUSSY!!!!!! 

KEEP FUCKIN AROUND WITH YOUR G-BODY CLUNKER ILL STAY PUSHING MY TRUCK AND PULLING A BOAT BEHIND IT YOU DUMB FUCK...ID RATHER PARTY WITH HOES THEN WORK ON A CAR YOU DUMBFUCK*










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









[/quote]


send them bitches my way and i guarantee you they wont want to fuck with your fat ass no more. any ways im done talking tho for real im tired of this shit dale :thumbsup:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 12:40 PM~9830724
> *23x$20=$460
> 
> NIIIIICE
> *


do u accept foode stamp cards


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

THAT'S IT IM BUYING A BOAT ....... :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

[/quote]
send them bitches my way and i guarantee you they wont want to fuck with your fat ass no more. any ways im done talking tho for real im tired of this shit dale :thumbsup:
[/quote]


ill make sure to send them your way im not a hater besides i got alot to go around...and um if you gotta have me send them your way then i guess you dont got much game...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: RoLLiN SS, Sec2none90, -PlayTime-, GRAND HUSTLE, creepin cutty, *94pimplac[/COLOR*], lylorly, CERTIFIED KILLER, PINK86REGAL, japSW20, HEAVErollerz90, lowbikeon20z



Wut it do PIMPIN!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 12:45 PM~9830765
> *THAT'S IT IM BUYING A BOAT ....... :yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know it.....let me know and ill show you the ways :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 11:45 AM~9830765
> *THAT'S IT IM BUYING A BOAT ....... :yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 11:41 AM~9830733
> *do u accept foode stamp cards
> *


ill take w/e lol


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 31 2008, 12:38 PM~9830707
> *23 people in this bitch13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, RoLLiN SS, CERTIFIED KILLER, tjones, lylorly, 94pimplac, creepin cutty, Sec2none90, -PlayTime-, PINK86REGAL
> *



danny tell me if this shit reminds of back in the day when we use to try people


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Sec2none90, RoLLiN SS, CERTIFIED KILLER, creepin cutty, Evelitog, -PlayTime-, *DOUBLE-O*, IN YA MOUF

cono its a ghost :wave:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Great pics Grand Hustle; post some more homie.


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

send them bitches my way and i guarantee you they wont want to fuck with your fat ass no more. any ways im done talking tho for real im tired of this shit dale :thumbsup:
[/quote]
ill make sure to send them your way im not a hater besides i got alot to go around...and um if you gotta have me send them your way then i guess you dont got much game...
[/quote]

listin fuck ***** we only deal with high class bitches we in rollerz only not them hood rat bitches you got on top of that boat and you know what im done talking to your fat ass mantee bitch

read very carefully: FUCK YOU FUCK YOUR GRAMA FUCK YOUR MOM FUCK YOUR DAD FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LUCKY THAT I KNOW GUCCI IF NOT I WOULD SAY FUCK ROLLIN CAR CLUB TOO

YOU KNOW WHERE EVIL SHOP IS AT ILL BE THERE AFTER 7 SO COME MEET ME UP


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

we should be helping each otha out instead of start bullshit like this...


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 01:02 PM~9830933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE OLD PICS


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 31 2008, 08:50 AM~9830295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
More old skool picz :thumbsup: 
Post more up!!!


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 10:00 AM~9830915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oye pass dat *popcorn!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> send them bitches my way and i guarantee you they wont want to fuck with your fat ass no more. any ways im done talking tho for real im tired of this shit dale :thumbsup:


ill make sure to send them your way im not a hater besides i got alot to go around...and um if you gotta have me send them your way then i guess you dont got much game...
[/quote]

listin fuck ***** we only deal with high class bitches we in rollerz only not them hood rat bitches you got on top of that boat and you know what im done talking to your fat ass mantee bitch

read very carefully: FUCK YOU FUCK YOUR GRAMA FUCK YOUR MOM FUCK YOUR DAD FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LUCKY THAT I KNOW GUCCI IF NOT I WOULD SAY FUCK ROLLIN CAR CLUB TOO

YOU KNOW WHERE EVIL SHOP IS AT ILL BE THERE AFTER 7 SO COME MEET ME UP
[/quote]


Damn someone got a lil sensitive....calling out my family is not gonna get me mad i got 2 much to lose to fight some old ass ****** who swears he is a thug..your on some highschool shit...thats cool stay high class homie im not meeting you anywhere...I like my job and my scholarship fighting you i risk all that and the money im making soo i think im gonna have to turn down that offer down you can call me the biggest pussy in the world the biggest faker w.e. you wanna call me and my family its not gonna offend me. i wasnt even talking to you when i said that you brought yourself into what i said regarding your other homie..i shouldnt have even said anything its like some guys quote on here arguing on the net is for retards or some shit like that i dont know why i even bothered...keep talking it dont hurt me none..ill get back to playing with my boat and fish..and leave the arguing up 2 you 

I never once mentioned anything about your car club so dont bring up ours...

Oo and last time i checked your not to skinny yourself


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 10:13 AM~9831020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn!! :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

[/quote]
Damn someone got a lil sensitive....calling out my family is not gonna get me mad i got 2 much to lose to fight some old ass ****** who swears he is a thug..your on some highschool shit...thats cool stay high class homie im not meeting you anywhere...I like my job and my scholarship fighting you i risk all that and the money im making soo i think im gonna have to turn down that offer down you can call me the biggest pussy in the world the biggest faker w.e. you wanna call me and my family its not gonna offend me. i wasnt even talking to you when i said that you brought yourself into what i said regarding your other homie..i shouldnt have even said anything its like some guys quote on here arguing on the net is for retards or some shit like that i dont know why i even bothered...keep talking it dont hurt me none..ill get back to playing with my boat and fish..and leave the arguing up 2 you 

I never once mentioned anything about your car club so dont bring up ours...

Oo and last time i checked your not to skinny yourself
[/quote]


I WAKE UP THIS MORNING TO A WHOLE DILEMA OF DRAMA- I FIX ONE THING WITH JAYSON AND THEN NOW THIS. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU. NOW YOU DONT WANT NO PROBLEMS- SO DO US A FAVOR AND STAY OUT OF ANY BUSINESS THAT AINT YOURS.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 31 2008, 09:28 AM~9830625
> *cant we all just getalong  :nosad:  :yes:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :yes:
> *


DAM DANNY YOU THROWING SOME OLD PICTURES ON HERE, TIGHT WORK


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 31 2008, 09:24 AM~9830582
> *fishing + boat + liquor= pussy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

i would think just the last 2 = pussy


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yo creeping hows the tank


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 31 2008, 01:14 PM~9831539
> *yo creeping hows the tank
> *


doin good man...ima do a water change andchange my filters again this weekend, i was gonna ask if u had any little little frags, like one mushroom or something, let me know... :cheesy:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 30 2008, 03:56 PM~9824158
> *CADILLAC CHIPS FOR SALE $100 BRAND NEW IN PLASTIC.
> *


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i got a few mushrooms as soon as one breaks off ill mount it on a rock and let u know


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 31 2008, 01:55 PM~9831859
> *i got a few mushrooms as soon as one breaks off ill mount it on a rock and let u know
> *


Thanks! i need a sudgestion on what lights to put, when you get a chance PM me


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haterz envy_@Mar 31 2005, 11:37 PM~2937744
> *STN
> *


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:guns: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

quote=~GRAND HUSTLE~,Jan 30 2008, 07:10 PM~9824288]
THAT AINT NO BABY PHAT :0 








[/quote]




> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~+Jan 30 2008, 07:13 PM~9824316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ONLY $250

ROUND TRIP FROM MIAMI TO TAMPA LRM SHOW LET ME KNOW

954-874-6385 ALBERT
AM EXPRESS AUTO TRANSPORT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 31 2008, 08:43 AM~9830232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had that elky for about a month then re sold it..... till this day its still pretty clean :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 31 2008, 04:19 PM~9832495
> *I had that elky for about a month then re sold it..... till this day its still pretty clean  :biggrin:
> *


IT SHOULD BE CLEAN THE OLD MAN I BOUGHT IT FROM HAD IT SITTING IN A WAREHOUSE FOR YEARS WITHOUT DRIVING IT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 01:26 PM~9832559
> *IT SHOULD BE CLEAN THE OLD MAN I BOUGHT IT FROM HAD IT SITTING IN A WAREHOUSE FOR YEARS WITHOUT DRIVING IT
> *


yea it ran great and the paint still shine great everything is exactly the same i sold it to this guy and he was going to juice it but i think its now in a dealer foe sale for like $4000


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My bad not $4000 the dealer wants $5850 they want to make some good profit on it check it out 

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_...rice=&cardist=5


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 31 2008, 04:31 PM~9832597
> *yea it ran great and the paint still shine great everything is exactly the same i sold it to this guy and he was going to juice it but i think its now in a dealer foe sale for like $4000
> *


YA ONE OF MY DOGS CALLED ME LAST WEEK AND TOLD ME ITS IN A DEALER OFF OF 95 OR PALMETTO SITTING INA DEALER LOOKING THE SAME NOONE DONE ANYTHING TO IT SINCE I HAD IT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

These are the only pics i ever took when i had the elcky


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 01:33 PM~9832627
> *YA ONE OF MY DOGS CALLED ME LAST WEEK  AND TOLD ME ITS IN A DEALER OFF OF 95 OR PALMETTO SITTING INA DEALER LOOKING THE SAME NOONE DONE ANYTHING TO IT SINCE I HAD IT
> *


yea well the sides of the roof were painted because it was bubling up, did the breaks changed the AC compressor put shocks and drove it the car need nothing it was a supper clean car and i sold it pretty cheap tooo


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 31 2008, 04:39 PM~9832695
> *These are the only pics i ever took when i had the elcky
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF PARTS 4 THAT CAR CAUSE I HAD BOUGHT BACK MY GREEN ONE WIT THE 87 MONTE FRONT AND STRIPPED THE WHOLE CAR WINDOWS AND ALL THE ONLY THING I DONT HAVE ARE THE DOORS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 01:52 PM~9832784
> *I STILL HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF PARTS 4 THAT CAR CAUSE I HAD BOUGHT BACK MY GREEN ONE WIT THE 87 MONTE FRONT AND STRIPPED THE WHOLE CAR WINDOWS AND ALL THE ONLY THING I DONT HAVE ARE THE DOORS
> *


good to know my cousin owns an elky and we are always looking for parts


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

very nice car btw


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 04:31 PM~9832598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS :0


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn who is that skeez?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 31 2008, 12:34 PM~9830680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant speak for everyone. but i KNO, i wouldnt turn down an outing like THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> you the one with the big mouth talking about let him have it.
> on the real tho shut the fuck up you fat ass bitch. go play with you fish dale


*HEY BUDDY GUESS WHAT FAT BOY GETS PUSSY!!!!!! 

KEEP FUCKIN AROUND WITH YOUR G-BODY CLUNKER ILL STAY PUSHING MY TRUCK AND PULLING A BOAT BEHIND IT YOU DUMB FUCK...ID RATHER PARTY WITH HOES THEN WORK ON A CAR YOU DUMBFUCK*










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









[/quote]

\
4 real homeboy... LOOKS LIKE U HAD ALOT 0F FUN LOLZ WHENS THA NEXT 1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

quote=ChicanoCruiser,Mar 6 2003, 05:53 PM~528131]
:0 love that truck :thumbsup:
[/quote]




> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 6 2003, 05:57 PM~528142
> *Here you go Chicano Cruiser.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT 2 SHOWTIME PUMPS...BOTH PUMPS GOT 1/2" PRESSURE PORTS... FRONT PUMP GOT 1/2" CHECK VALVES  WITH A #9 MARZOCHI GEAR, REAR PUMP GOT A #7 GEAR...BOTH PUMPS GOT SINGLE DUMP ASSEMBLIES...BOTH GOT STEEL BRAIDED RETURN HOSES...DONT HAVE PICS KUZ I GOT NO CAMERA...IM ALSO THROWING IN AN EXTRA MARZOCHI #9 GEAR ON THE SIDE AND AN EXTRA HI-LOW BLOCK 

ALL THIS FOR $200 FIRM!!!! 

LET ME KNOW CANT GET ANY BETTER 

786-370-9096 JUST CALL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Tito wat it dew pimpin


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WAS GOOD HOMIE CHILLEN


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 31 2008, 09:24 AM~9830582
> *fishing + boat + liquor= pussy
> *



I AGREED BOAT + LIQUOR ARE = MAD FUN . I CAN SPK 4 MY SELF.
A BOAT CAN BRING MAD PUSSY THAN A LOW LOW .
HOWEVER IF U ASK ME LOWRIDER IS JUST ON MY SYSTEM , IS FUCKIN GANGSTER. AS FAR AS THE MONEY GOES , SHIT LIFE IS 1 L/V UP . SPND THAT SHIT HOW U WANT . FRIDAY IM FISHIN , SAT TAKIN MY GIRL OUT ON THE BOAT TO BAYSIDE , SUN WORKIN ON MY GANGTA AS 62..


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

anybody got 175/70/14's prefer used... i need 2. holla 954-607-0309 keon!!! give me a price.


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

rims for sale... 20 inch all gold stamped daytons...brand new tires less then 3 weeks old....ask 1300 obo.


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT A 4 PUMP 8 BATTERY RACK THAT FITS LINCOLNS,CROWN VICS,GRAND MARQUIS, AND POSSIBLY MORE...100 OBO DONT NEED IT ANYMORE


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 01:52 PM~9832784
> *I STILL HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF PARTS 4 THAT CAR CAUSE I HAD BOUGHT BACK MY GREEN ONE WIT THE 87 MONTE FRONT AND STRIPPED THE WHOLE CAR WINDOWS AND ALL THE ONLY THING I DONT HAVE ARE THE DOORS
> *


these doors? :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wait..... who's Dale? :dunno:











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 31 2008, 08:20 PM~9834387
> *these doors? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


u know they are ......what ever happened 2 that car?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

selling some blue spoke 13's with fat white walls. $300

you let me know


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 31 2008, 08:34 PM~9834512
> *wait..... who's Dale? :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont know whos dale


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

more pics of the rims for sale. PM me or " sweet fleet " for more details


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 07:37 PM~9834543
> *u know they are ......what ever happened 2 that car?
> *



if you talkin about bears old monte ? you dont wanna know


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2008, 05:43 PM~9834597
> *if you talkin about bears old monte ? you dont wanna know
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 31 2008, 07:47 PM~9834625
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


***** if you crying about it now .. u should of seen what i saw that day.... 
thatt was something to cry about.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 31 2008, 08:00 PM~9834743
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



u better do that shit right hoe !


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2008, 10:03 PM~9834771
> *u better do that shit right hoe !
> *


YEAH !!! U dont want to look like u got SHOT from behind !!! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 31 2008, 09:38 PM~9834552
> *selling some blue spoke 13's with fat white walls. $300
> 
> you let me know
> *


u got pics ?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

THAT'S HOW I ROLL :biggrin: :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*AND WAIT TILL MY SHIT IS OUT DA SHOP AGAIN...IMMA HAVE MORE PICS AND DEM DOIN MORE KRAZIER SHIT...TRUST ME!!! THOSE WHO KNO ME...KNO I'M KRAZY LIK DAT...*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jan 31 2008, 07:30 PM~9835042
> *u got pics ?
> *


i'ma take some tomorrow.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ma ***** ***** doing big things thats wats up foo let dem know ma ***** wat it dew jose


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I HAVE MY BOY DAVID SELLIN PARTS FOR A 95 FLEETWOOD HOLLA @ HIM @ 786-319-6194*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 31 2008, 07:46 PM~9835205
> *ma ***** ***** doing big things thats wats up foo let dem know ma ***** wat it dew jose
> *



*YES SIR!!!! WUTZ UP MA *****!!! AND YUP JOSE LET THEM KNO HOW IT WAS WHEN WE RHODE OUT 2 BEACH DAY!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 31 2008, 06:41 PM~9835144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 31 2008, 06:50 PM~9835246
> *YES SIR!!!! WUTZ UP MA *****!!! AND YUP JOSE LET THEM KNO HOW IT WAS WHEN WE RHODE OUT 2 BEACH DAY!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: ...MY DAWG GET LOOSE WIT IT !!!... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 31 2008, 07:55 PM~9835326
> *:yes: ...MY DAWG GET LOOSE WIT IT !!!... :biggrin:
> *



U KNO WHEN MY SHIT IS OUT WE RIDIN AND PICKIN UP SUM BITCHES @ SOUTH BEACH :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 31 2008, 07:00 PM~9835386
> *U KNO WHEN MY SHIT IS OUT WE RIDIN AND PICKIN UP SUM BITCHES @ SOUTH BEACH :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


YESSIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jan 31 2008, 08:01 PM~9835391
> *YESSIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!! :biggrin:
> *



OYE I GOT DA CD DEMO'S FOR DAT MUSIC VIDEO ON SATURDAY ... SO IMMA HOLLA @ U 2MORROW... *****!!!!!! U SHOULD SEE DA GIRLS IMMA HAVE GOIN OUT THERE...U KNO WUT TYPE I LIK SO YA TU SABES DAWG IT'S GONNA B POPPIN... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Its all about the under dogs Go Giants







and about dem Patriots







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jan 31 2008, 08:07 PM~9835475
> *Its all about the under dogs Go Giants
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :nono: :buttkick: :tongue: :loco: *DAT PATRIOTS FINNA TEAR IT UP HOMIE... * :yes:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn hommie that 62 is bangin



> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 31 2008, 05:47 PM~9833557
> *I AGREED BOAT + LIQUOR ARE = MAD FUN . I CAN SPK 4 MY SELF.
> A BOAT CAN BRING MAD PUSSY THAN A LOW LOW .
> HOWEVER IF U ASK ME LOWRIDER IS JUST ON MY SYSTEM , IS  FUCKIN GANGSTER. AS FAR AS THE MONEY GOES ,  SHIT LIFE IS 1 L/V UP . SPND THAT SHIT HOW U WANT .  FRIDAY IM FISHIN , SAT TAKIN MY GIRL OUT ON THE BOAT TO BAYSIDE , SUN WORKIN ON MY GANGTA AS 62..    FUCK D SYSTEM
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

naw foo i go with dem Giants all the way


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DALE!!! I FEEL U HOMIE... BUT SORRY 2 SAY THEY FINNA GO HOME CRYIN... :biggrin:   :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 31 2008, 07:06 PM~9835461
> *OYE I GOT DA CD DEMO'S FOR DAT MUSIC VIDEO ON SATURDAY ... SO IMMA HOLLA @ U 2MORROW... *****!!!!!! U SHOULD SEE DA GIRLS IMMA HAVE GOIN OUT THERE...U KNO WUT TYPE I LIK SO YA TU SABES DAWG IT'S GONNA B POPPIN... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YA TU SABES!!


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

whats up with the tourny?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *SwitchHitter*, sweatitsdelta88
:wave: wats up homie, didnt see u last nite

damn shit was hot in here today.. wats up miami!! anyone beach bound saturday?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter, *Scarface*, sweatitsdelta88
BEACH BOUND TOMOROW *****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 1 2008, 12:22 AM~9837744
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SwitchHitter, Scarface, sweatitsdelta88
> BEACH BOUND TOMOROW *****!!! :biggrin:
> *


2mm cant cuz! gotta get ready for saturday n shit.. saturday forsure tho!!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

DALE miami we gota go wit them GIANTS!!!!! fuck pats they fukin up miami's record...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 1 2008, 01:12 AM~9838296
> *DALE miami we gota go wit them GIANTS!!!!! fuck pats they fukin up miami's record...
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*
:wave:
truck is looking hard ass fuck!!!  

btw fuck the giants! go Patriots!!!!!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 1 2008, 12:22 AM~9838418
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scarface, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE
> :wave:
> ...



X2 :thumbsup: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


GIANTS :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: hno: hno: :buttkick:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 1 2008, 12:12 AM~9838296
> *DALE miami we gota go wit them GIANTS!!!!! fuck pats they fukin up miami's record...
> *


fuck the dolphins!!!!! go pats!!! break that old stupid record that Miami fans still dream about! dolphins haven't won shit in decades! :cheesy:






who's Dale? :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jan 31 2008, 12:21 PM~9831079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks like Gargamels old shit :0


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

who's Dale? :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
i guess is daa-le like alright ***** ill holla at ya (daa-le)you know we cuban *****


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 31 2008, 06:47 PM~9833557
> *I AGREED BOAT + LIQUOR ARE = MAD FUN . I CAN SPK 4 MY SELF.
> A BOAT CAN BRING MAD PUSSY THAN A LOW LOW .
> HOWEVER IF U ASK ME LOWRIDER IS JUST ON MY SYSTEM , IS  FUCKIN GANGSTER. AS FAR AS THE MONEY GOES ,  SHIT LIFE IS 1 L/V UP . SPND THAT SHIT HOW U WANT .  FRIDAY IM FISHIN , SAT TAKIN MY GIRL OUT ON THE BOAT TO BAYSIDE , SUN WORKIN ON MY GANGTA AS 62..    FUCK D SYSTEM
> ...



What you hitting up on firday the edge???...ima be out saturday hit some wrecks early in the morning and daytime swordfish the rest of the day


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> who's Dale? :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


i guess is daa-le like alright ***** ill holla at ya (daa-le)you know we cuban *****
[/quote]


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 1 2008, 09:49 AM~9839748
> *fuck the dolphins!!!!! go pats!!! break that old stupid record that Miami fans still dream about! dolphins haven't won shit in decades!  :cheesy:
> who's Dale? :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ur just mad cuz the dolphins (losing) have more fans then the marlins (winning) :biggrin:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Fuck the Dolphins and the Giants . . . They are both worthless . . . Go Pats ! ! !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 1 2008, 09:30 AM~9839883
> *:uh: ur just mad cuz the dolphins (losing) have more fans then the marlins (winning) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

a sample for the all my G-Body haters out there


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice...but its given me a headache lol


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

put some shades on  

and then look at it


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Swanger, CERTIFIED KILLER*

:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:biggrin: QUE BOLA TOXICONER.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 1 2008, 10:52 AM~9840256
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Swanger, CERTIFIED KILLER
> 
> ...


x2 :wave:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 1 2008, 10:54 AM~9840274
> *:biggrin: QUE BOLA TOXICONER.
> *


CHILLIN BRO CHILLIN...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

that shit is bright...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 1 2008, 10:52 AM~9839955
> *a sample for the all my G-Body haters out there
> 
> 
> ...


RO CLUNKER GOT THA REAL KANDY.
NOT THA WANA BY ROLLIN SS


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

I GOT SHADES FOR SALE . 

RO


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CERTIFIED KILLER, huesone, GRAND HUSTLE, sweatitsdelta88

:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CERTIFIED KILLER, IN YA MOUF, backbumpercaprice, GRAND HUSTLE
:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 1 2008, 12:06 PM~9840369
> *RO CLUNKER GOT THA REAL KANDY.
> NOT THA WANA BY ROLLIN SS
> 
> ...


*Hey stuttering stanley your still with your shit*

wow your car is full kandy and mine is only half big fuckin deal hno: 

listen here you old fart im done with your shit...get off your ass get an education and a real job instead of being on fuckin layitlow thinkin of shit to come up with and selling some boot legged ass shades

last time i checked my car is for sale i could care less what you think about it i frankly dont care much for it either... I have bigger and better things to deal with...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

DONT MIND ME I'M JUST HERE FOR THE DRAMA


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 1 2008, 12:45 PM~9840629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



seems to be alot of it these days...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER+Feb 1 2008, 11:17 AM~9840445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this *****..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

here we go again...lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey D, its frankii (Joaquin's brother in-law) wassa??


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

DO US ALL A FAVOR AND GET OFF LAYITLOW LAST TIME I KNEW THIS IS A CAR SITE.

CPT . GOOFY HOP YOUR WAY TO FISHING SITE .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Wat it dew DRoN


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 1 2008, 09:57 AM~9839775
> *Damn that looks like Gargamels old shit :0
> *


no this car never belonged to low life


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

this shit pretty funny


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 1 2008, 01:25 PM~9840962
> *Wat it dew DRoN
> *


  how was da hangout?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> umm yeah buddy the green regal still in r.o thought you knew that already


yea u own the green regal now.. whos gives a fuck! ur bitch ass is ALWAYS runnin ur mouth. u got in r.o. yesturday and u think u know the fuckin history. all them pics u posting up. u was still in PURE DYNASTY at the show with cotton on ur display... its 2008 not the 80's..........

anyways wat it do danny! :biggrin:
[/quote]

If youre talking to me Jay...was up bro. Do me a favor, I spoke to Marcus two weeks ago and forgot to get his number. Tell him to call me. Tks


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

btw... I missed out on all this drama, over10 pages of bullshit.. Move on guys its just cars. . . Post pics of projects not arguing please.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 1 2008, 12:53 PM~9841191
> *this shit pretty funny
> *


did u get my PM... fukin snails..smelled like ass :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 1 2008, 12:57 PM~9841232
> *btw... I missed out on all this drama, over10 pages of bullshit.. Move on guys its just cars. . . Post pics of projects not arguing please.
> *


x10


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 1 2008, 11:57 AM~9841232
> *btw... I missed out on all this drama, over10 pages of bullshit.. Move on guys its just cars. . . Post pics of projects not arguing please.
> *


YES SIR!!! X2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 1 2008, 10:54 AM~9841201
> *  how was da hangout?
> *


NAW CUZ I DID NOT GO


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 12:58 PM~9841236
> *did u get my PM... fukin snails..smelled like ass :uh:
> *


 LOL YEA I DID, HOW THE FUCK DID THEY DIE? WHERE THEY UPSIDE DOWN?


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 1 2008, 01:57 PM~9841232
> *btw... I missed out on all this drama, over10 pages of bullshit.. Move on guys its just cars. . . Post pics of projects not arguing please.
> *



Danny call me up im headed out saturday and sunday let me know if you wanna ride any of those days


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 31 2008, 07:12 PM~9835528
> *damn hommie that 62 is bangin
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

im down vinny let me know what time i need to be up . Ill be waiting outside with all my shit.lol. btw i meant balyhoo not wahoo.lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

when i was cleanin my tank they must have gotten stuck upside down under a rock....my tanks looking alot better now that i kinda cleaned it


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 1 2008, 07:10 AM~9839818
> *What you hitting up on firday the edge???...ima be out saturday hit some wrecks early in the morning and daytime swordfish the rest of the day
> *



L/V AT 4:30PM MILE-98 LIKE 40 MILES OUT SOUTHEAST . ALL NIGHT GOIN 4 SERRUCHO AND IN THE WAY BACK RABIRUBIA BY EL FARITO INFRONT OF THE TIKI BAR ....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Feb 1 2008, 02:35 PM~9841544
> *L/V AT 4:30PM  MILE-98  LIKE 40 MILES OUT SOUTHEAST . ALL NIGHT GOIN 4 SERRUCHO AND IN THE WAY BACK RABIRUBIA  BY EL FARITO INFRONT OF THE TIKI BAR ....
> *



Good luck my friend serrucho are pushing through right now but not any of the smokers and the rabirubia bight has been top notch....

You got me confused on your wording el farito (from what i understand is the lighthouse in key biscayne) and the tiki bar is Islamorada...and what do you mean by 40 miles out southeast


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 1 2008, 02:24 PM~9841446
> *im down vinny let me know what time i need to be up . Ill be waiting outside with all my shit.lol. btw i meant balyhoo not wahoo.lol
> *



I will give you a call tonight


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice . lovin the colors . 

Gaby thats wat sup .


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 1 2008, 11:41 AM~9841592
> *Good luck my friend serrucho are pushing through right now but not any of the smokers and the rabirubia bight has been top notch....
> 
> You got me confused on your wording el farito (from what i understand is the lighthouse in key biscayne) and the tiki bar is Islamorada...and what do you mean by 40 miles out southeast
> *



no not that tiki bar infront of the sand bar . thats a little bet more south .
is not really un farito , es una bolla 2 miles east from 98 .
yea i go out facin east from 98 like about 30 miles open sea and them travel 10 miles south (mad fish action) at night time , 2 wks ago levante 10 serrucho in a few hrs .


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Feb 1 2008, 03:15 PM~9841848
> *no not that tiki bar infront of the sand bar . thats a little bet more south .
> is not really un farito , es una bolla 2 miles east from 98 .
> yea i go out facin east from 98 like about 30 miles  open sea and them travel 10 miles south (mad fish action) at night time , 2 wks ago levante 10 serrucho in a few hrs .
> *




I know what your talking about now i go out of mile marker 93 or 88 two of my homies have houses there i gota yt and mangrove spot where we catch our limit in a couple of hours..good luck regardless homie...im trying to get my first daytime swordfish which isnt easy and cheap...if you ever need an extra hand on the boat let me know ill chip in

Where your talking about thers a wreck in that area your probably on it and catching all those serrucho those are a hell of a fight


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> ill make sure to send them your way im not a hater besides i got alot to go around...and um if you gotta have me send them your way then i guess you dont got much game...


listin fuck ***** we only deal with high class bitches we in rollerz only not them hood rat bitches you got on top of that boat and you know what im done talking to your fat ass mantee bitch

read very carefully: FUCK YOU FUCK YOUR GRAMA FUCK YOUR MOM FUCK YOUR DAD FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LUCKY THAT I KNOW GUCCI IF NOT I WOULD SAY FUCK ROLLIN CAR CLUB TOO

YOU KNOW WHERE EVIL SHOP IS AT ILL BE THERE AFTER 7 SO COME MEET ME UP
[/quote]
Damn someone got a lil sensitive....calling out my family is not gonna get me mad i got 2 much to lose to fight some old ass ****** who swears he is a thug..your on some highschool shit...thats cool stay high class homie im not meeting you anywhere...I like my job and my scholarship fighting you i risk all that and the money im making soo i think im gonna have to turn down that offer down you can call me the biggest pussy in the world the biggest faker w.e. you wanna call me and my family its not gonna offend me. i wasnt even talking to you when i said that you brought yourself into what i said regarding your other homie..i shouldnt have even said anything its like some guys quote on here arguing on the net is for retards or some shit like that i dont know why i even bothered...keep talking it dont hurt me none..ill get back to playing with my boat and fish..and leave the arguing up 2 you 

I never once mentioned anything about your car club so dont bring up ours...

Oo and last time i checked your not to skinny yourself
[/quote]


dawg you a pussy ass *****. keep hiding behind a computer screen. you like to get in shit that dosent concern you and when my boy calls you out you back up like a pussy enough said dale


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> listin fuck ***** we only deal with high class bitches we in rollerz only not them hood rat bitches you got on top of that boat and you know what im done talking to your fat ass mantee bitch
> 
> read very carefully: FUCK YOU FUCK YOUR GRAMA FUCK YOUR MOM FUCK YOUR DAD FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LUCKY THAT I KNOW GUCCI IF NOT I WOULD SAY FUCK ROLLIN CAR CLUB TOO
> 
> YOU KNOW WHERE EVIL SHOP IS AT ILL BE THERE AFTER 7 SO COME MEET ME UP


Damn someone got a lil sensitive....calling out my family is not gonna get me mad i got 2 much to lose to fight some old ass ****** who swears he is a thug..your on some highschool shit...thats cool stay high class homie im not meeting you anywhere...I like my job and my scholarship fighting you i risk all that and the money im making soo i think im gonna have to turn down that offer down you can call me the biggest pussy in the world the biggest faker w.e. you wanna call me and my family its not gonna offend me. i wasnt even talking to you when i said that you brought yourself into what i said regarding your other homie..i shouldnt have even said anything its like some guys quote on here arguing on the net is for retards or some shit like that i dont know why i even bothered...keep talking it dont hurt me none..ill get back to playing with my boat and fish..and leave the arguing up 2 you 

I never once mentioned anything about your car club so dont bring up ours...

Oo and last time i checked your not to skinny yourself
[/quote]
dawg you a pussy ass *****. keep hiding behind a computer screen. you like to get in shit that dosent concern you and when my boy calls you out you back up like a pussy enough said dale
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here we go again


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

CAN WE JUST DROP THIS?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 05:19 PM~9842732
> *CAN WE JUST DROP THIS?
> *


x2


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 1 2008, 04:18 PM~9842731
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



ima drop it already. oh and by the way good luck selling that capala you have with the beautiful yandy. you a joke


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 1 2008, 05:22 PM~9842760
> *ima drop it already. oh and by the way good luck selling that capala you have with the beautiful yandy. you a joke
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dammm ***** just drop it foo u ****** are on that drama tip cuz build cars and thats it make money and fuck hoes


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 1 2008, 04:27 PM~9842811
> *dammm ***** just drop it foo u ****** are on that drama tip cuz build cars and thats it make money and fuck hoes
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

if no one wants to read it...go to another forum theres lots of other topics this is better then looking at pictures of FISH when at least the arguing has some what to do with cars and the car game so if you dont like it click the [x] or do something usefull post pictures of your lowriders assuming most people in here...have...lowriders...??


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Swanger, IIMPALAA, *TheVIOLATOR*, str8lows, DRòN

que vola the the car is looking


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 1 2008, 05:22 PM~9842760
> *ima drop it already. oh and by the way good luck selling that capala you have with the beautiful yandy. you a joke
> *



hey my "yandy" is better then that wanna be miami dade candy fade job you got.....no capala here buddy sorry


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 1 2008, 04:34 PM~9842861
> *hey my "yandy" is better then that wanna be miami dade candy fade job you got.....no capala here buddy sorry
> *


homeboy you dont wanna go there


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: TheVIOLATOR, *CERTIFIED KILLER*, BIG L.A, RoLLiN SS, Swanger, str8lows, DRòN

FuK a ***** Named DEE! :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 1 2008, 04:34 PM~9842860
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Swanger, IIMPALAA, TheVIOLATOR, str8lows, DRòN
> 
> ...


Whose This?


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 1 2008, 04:34 PM~9842861
> *hey my "yandy" is better then that wanna be miami dade candy fade job you got.....no capala here buddy sorry
> *


Vinny leave the paint out of it CUZ U KNO ITS WET!


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 1 2008, 04:40 PM~9842901
> *Vinny leave the paint out of it CUZ U KNO ITS WET!
> *


X2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

Luxury Roller...U NEVA CALLED ME *****, WASSA?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> yea u own the green regal now.. whos gives a fuck! ur bitch ass is ALWAYS runnin ur mouth. u got in r.o. yesturday and u think u know the fuckin history. all them pics u posting up. u was still in PURE DYNASTY at the show with cotton on ur display... its 2008 not the 80's..........
> 
> anyways wat it do danny! :biggrin:


COME AND GET IT. :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :banghead: :yes:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *creepin cutty*, Luxury Roller, TheVIOLATOR, tru6lu305, Swanger, *RoLLiN SS*, *str8lows*, sucio138, CERTIFIED KILLER
whats good ******!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 1 2008, 04:34 PM~9842861
> *hey my "yandy" is better then that wanna be miami dade candy fade job you got.....no capala here buddy sorry
> *



look here fuck ***** ill make sure to let evil know what you think about his work lol you dumb fuck. who painted your car? a 2 year old? get the fuck out of here with that fake ass candy wanna be impala ss. OH AND BY THE WAY MY EXPLORER GOT ME 1ST PLACE AT LOWRIDER WHAT UR PIECE OF SHIT PLACE? EXACTLLY


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 05:42 PM~9842916
> *Luxury Roller...U NEVA CALLED ME *****, WASSA?
> *


yuh i know homie... i got tied up workin on tha car last nite.. imma call u now pick up :biggrin:


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

this bitch is getting crowded in here uffin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

WASSUP, BEACH BOUND ANYBODY ? HIITIN UP OCEAN DR, WHOS DOWN ?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

20$ PER PERSON!! LOL


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat it dew ma ***** here chilling chiko


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

Yo this is off topic but where can i get 8 to10 batts like now need them asap locally here in miami kendall area cash in hand.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

NI99A'S WILL NEVER CHANGE !!!!! AND DONT GROW UP ....
THATS THE REASON WHY THEY AINT NO MIAMI SHOW ... CAUSE PEOPLE RUN LIP AND NEVER BRING NOTHING OUT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

one off the best candy`s that was seen in dade


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wow...thats tony's 929


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YEA BOY NOW THATS WET CAR


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

OYE TITO BEACH BOUND 2NIGHT OR 2MORROW


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 1 2008, 05:34 PM~9843217
> *NI99A'S WILL NEVER CHANGE !!!!!  AND DONT GROW UP ....
> THATS THE REASON WHY THEY AINT NO MIAMI SHOW ... CAUSE PEOPLE RUN LIP AND NEVER BRING NOTHING OUT
> *


EXACTLY PEOPLE NEED TO STOP WINENING ABOUT THE SHOW BEING CANCELLED AND BUILD SOMETHING WORTH TAKING TO THE SHOW  THE SHITTALKING COMES WITH THE GAME SO EITHER TAKE THE HEAT OR GTFO THE KITCHEN


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Feb 1 2008, 06:34 PM~9843217
> *NI99A'S WILL NEVER CHANGE !!!!!  AND DONT GROW UP ....
> THATS THE REASON WHY THEY AINT NO MIAMI SHOW ... CAUSE PEOPLE RUN LIP AND NEVER BRING NOTHING OUT
> *


YUHP...****** TAKE SHYT TO THE HEART ...AND ITS ONLY IN THE LOWRIDER GAME...I DONT GET IT... SO MUCH DRAMA OVER A CAR....THATS WHY IM THROUGH WITH LOWIRDERS... SLAP ON SOME RIMS AND CALL IT A DAY4 ME NOW...AND NO MIAMI SHOW ANYMORE SO I DONT REALLY CAR 4 THIS SHYT ANYMORE..

ON THA OTHER HAND

GOT MY 2 SHOWTIME PUMPS 4 SALE CHROME, IM GIVING AN EXTRA *9 GEAR ON THE SIDE AND A COUPLE 0F HYDRAULIC SHYT ALL FOR THA PRICE 0F *$170 *FIRM
NEED IT GONE RIGHT NOW BY TONITE

CALL ME FOR MORE INFO 786-370-9096


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MAN FUCK A MIAMI THE BEST SHOWS HERE IN MIAMI ALWAYS BEEN THE STREET SHOWS LIKE THE ONES AT TROPICAL PARK AND AMELIA AND OTHER S SO FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND THATS IT


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 1 2008, 05:46 PM~9842931
> *look here fuck ***** ill make sure to let evil know what you think about his work lol you dumb fuck. who painted your car? a 2 year old? get the fuck out of here with that fake ass candy wanna be impala ss. OH AND BY THE WAY MY EXPLORER GOT ME 1ST PLACE AT LOWRIDER WHAT UR PIECE OF SHIT PLACE? EXACTLLY
> *



Im done with this shit but to defend the ****** who painted my car that ****** has alot of fuckin talent so you have no fuckin right to talk shit.....and i dont care bout no fuckin trophy at no fuckin show what i care about is fuckin money ****** keep all your little plastic trophys and plaque y metelo en el culo de la Madre que te pario....and as far as backing down yea ****** i fuckin backed down homie but i got bigger shit 2 worry about then fuckin fighting over a car or fighting period its called being responsible my money and career mean more to me then some stupid ass ****** talking shit over the internet about cars *(yea i shouldnt have opened my mouth and got into something that i had nothing to do with and im man enough to admit it, but I let my frustration out when i shouldnt have)* but i dropped it and you ****** still keep up with it ..I look at the bigger picture my ***** not at a fuckin car get a fuckin life....

Im not replying to anything you or any of your cheerleaders got 2 say anymore so type away you fuckin cry babys already got your prez calling me and shit


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*I SAY LET THE CARS TALK JUNE 22 BLVD ACES PICNIC....THATS THE LOWRIDER SHOW*


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 1 2008, 06:58 PM~9843808
> *Im done with this shit but to defend the ****** who painted my car that ****** has alot of fuckin talent so you have no fuckin right to talk shit.....and i dont care bout no fuckin trophy at no fuckin show what i care about is fuckin money ****** keep all your little plastic trophys and plaque y metelo en el culo de la Madre que te pario....and as far as backing down yea ****** i fuckin backed down homie but i got bigger shit 2 worry about then fuckin fighting over a car or fighting period its called being responsible my money and career mean more to me then some stupid ass ****** talking shit over the internet about cars (yea i shouldnt have opened my mouth and got into something that i had nothing to do with and im man enough to admit it, but I let my frustration out when i shouldnt have) but i dropped it and you ****** still keep up with it ..I look at the bigger picture my ***** not at a fuckin car get a fuckin life....
> 
> Im not replying to anything you or any of your cheerleaders got 2 say anymore so type away you fuckin cry babys already got your prez calling me and shit
> *



you a fucking pussy bitch. blah blah blah thats all im hearing. let me catch you on the streets fuck *****. the ***** that painted your car aint got no talent you must be blind look at your piece of shit. dont get scared now you opened your mouth this whats happends. then you call me the big mouth yeah aight homie dale


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 1 2008, 05:47 PM~9844183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME TO THE SHOW YOUR AN HOUR LATE :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Fuck all that funny shit

Got one of these for sale
Box Chevy 86-90
$200 Holla at me


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 1 2008, 07:57 PM~9844267
> *Fuck all that funny shit
> 
> Got one of these for sale
> ...



wussup wit the 2 dr in your avatar ?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 1 2008, 05:47 PM~9844183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2008, 07:38 PM~9844093
> *I SAY LET THE CARS TALK JUNE 22  BLVD ACES PICNIC....THATS THE  LOWRIDER SHOW
> *


  :yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sec2none90, sweet fleet, *Bowtie South*, Luxury Roller

was up fool :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2008, 08:51 PM~9844221
> *WELCOME TO THE SHOW YOUR AN HOUR LATE :biggrin:
> *


what they do danny 
:wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2008, 07:38 PM~9844093
> *I SAY LET THE CARS TALK JUNE 22  BLVD ACES PICNIC....THATS THE  LOWRIDER SHOW
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

fuck what these fools talking bout...........


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2008, 05:38 PM~9844093
> *I SAY LET THE CARS TALK JUNE 22  BLVD ACES PICNIC....THATS THE  LOWRIDER SHOW
> *


heard that shit homie. these texas boys comin down for the aces picnic.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2008, 05:38 PM~9844093
> *I SAY LET THE CARS TALK JUNE 22  BLVD ACES PICNIC....THATS THE  LOWRIDER SHOW
> *


JUST WHAT WE ALL NEDDED :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 1Ace, Made You A Hater, Hydrorida63, chevyboy01, shorty78

What it DEW Luis


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 1 2008, 10:10 PM~9845813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :banghead: nice


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 2 2008, 12:10 AM~9845813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 1 2008, 09:10 PM~9845813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up homie. you takin plaques out there? :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2008, 05:38 PM~9844093
> *I SAY LET THE CARS TALK JUNE 22  BLVD ACES PICNIC....THATS THE  LOWRIDER SHOW
> *


BRINGIN THIS TO THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 1 2008, 11:10 PM~9845813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DAMMM THE FLEETWOOD LOCKING CLEAN ASS FUCK FOO


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2008, 04:38 PM~9844093
> *I SAY LET THE CARS TALK JUNE 22  BLVD ACES PICNIC....THATS THE  LOWRIDER SHOW
> *


GRAND HUSTLE #2 will be there :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2008, 06:38 PM~9844093
> *<span style='color:red'>GUCCI VIC WILL B OUT THERE BY THEN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IMMA B BRING THE BIKINI CONTEST :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K BUT U NEVER KNO :0 :0 :0*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Luxury Roller, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *SwitchHitter*

:wave: WHATS GOOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *SwitchHitter*, dominicano3o5, *Fleetwood 305*, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn


:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 2 2008, 10:20 AM~9848562
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Luxury Roller, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


Chillen chillen....you made it home str8 yesterday....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

YEA HOMIE... A LIL TIPSY BUT I GOT HOME STR8...OYE ALL I GOTTA SAY IS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
ON THA GOOD NEWS :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 1 2008, 09:10 PM~9845813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Gbody Hitin Hard this year For all the Hater and Shit talkerz*


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 2 2008, 10:30 AM~9848619
> *YEA HOMIE... A LIL TIPSY BUT I GOT HOME STR8...OYE ALL I GOTTA SAY IS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ON THA GOOD NEWS :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i know..


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 2 2008, 10:10 AM~9848496
> *GUCCI VIC WILL B OUT THERE BY THEN...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IMMA B BRING THE BIKINI CONTEST  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J/K BUT U NEVER KNO  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU STILL GOT THAT BLONDE IN YOUR BACK SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jan 31 2008, 04:24 PM~9833896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2008, 05:42 PM~9834591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

SOLD


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Big Ivan...como estas amigito


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

NEW CLOTH TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> NEW CLOTH TOP!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup: nice....whats good homie


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 2 2008, 05:40 PM~9850501
> *Big Ivan...como estas amigito
> *


What up Danny... Como estas hermanito?


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

THE BIGGEST ****** ON LAYIT LOW IS CALLED SWITCHHITTER SINCE U WON'T ANSWER UR PHONE CALL ANSWER THAT!


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

THE BIGGEST ****** ON LAYIT LOW IS CALLED SWITCHHITTER SINCE U WON'T ANSWER UR PHONE CALL ANSWER THAT!


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 2 2008, 06:47 PM~9851191
> *THE BIGGEST ****** ON LAYIT LOW IS CALLED SWITCHHITTER SINCE U WON'T ANSWER UR PHONE CALL ANSWER THAT!
> *


Y IS RO MAD AT THE WORLD AND GETTING HEART


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Feb 2 2008, 07:00 PM~9851242
> *Y IS RO MAD AT THE WORLD AND GETTING HEART
> *


whats good wit ya big dog..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 2 2008, 06:47 PM~9851191
> *THE BIGGEST ****** ON LAYIT LOW IS CALLED SWITCHHITTER SINCE U WON'T ANSWER UR PHONE CALL ANSWER THAT!
> *


I GOT NOTHING TO SAY TO YALL.... I'M OUT!!!!!!...I'M TIRED OF BEING THE ONLY ONE RIDEING FOR YALL IN THE STREETS...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 2 2008, 09:21 PM~9851323
> *whats good wit ya big dog..
> *


 :yes: i see you......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 2 2008, 07:25 PM~9851335
> *:yes: i see you......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont put a lawsuit on me for my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 2 2008, 07:21 PM~9851323
> *whats good wit ya big dog..
> *


WAS UP GORDY


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 2 2008, 09:29 PM~9851347
> *dont put a lawsuit on me for my avatar :biggrin:
> *


you family,no need for that.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Feb 2 2008, 07:29 PM~9851352
> *WAS UP GORDY
> *


tryin to plan a trip down there so i can outdrink you again :0


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 2 2008, 06:50 AM~9847832
> *GRAND HUSTLE #2 will be there :biggrin:
> *


str8 out of opa locka customs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 2 2008, 05:13 PM~9850703
> *NEW CLOTH TOP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



luchy!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 2 2008, 05:13 PM~9850703
> *NEW CLOTH TOP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT ***** THOSE BULLDOG A ARMS COMING THRU


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SELLIN A CLEAN ASS REGAL HOOD NO RUST NO DENTS $200


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 2 2008, 07:31 PM~9851359
> *tryin to plan a trip down there so i can outdrink you again :0
> *



Remeber what happened last time u wanted to fight a girl!!! so who can drink who ?????  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

DAM Freedy what u waiting for y in here so long? ?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 2 2008, 09:25 PM~9851333
> *I GOT NOTHING TO SAY TO YALL.... I'M OUT!!!!!!...I'M TIRED OF BEING THE ONLY ONE RIDEING FOR YALL IN THE STREETS...
> *


I don't give a fuck where u go homeboy...I need my plaque and the stitch shirt.(Both)
:thumbsup: U doing big thangs homee keep it up!

-Evelio & Dee


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 2 2008, 07:51 PM~9851460
> *SELLIN A CLEAN ASS REGAL HOOD NO RUST NO DENTS $200
> *


SOLD


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 2 2008, 07:58 PM~9851498
> *I don't give a fuck where u go homeboy...I need my plaque and the stitch shirt.(Both)
> :thumbsup: U doing big thangs homee keep it up!
> 
> ...


w.e..... i Just need my $200...cause the plaque was not free..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

WHAT THEY DO LUIS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 2 2008, 07:22 PM~9851626
> *WHAT THEY DO LUIS
> *


whats up GRAND HUSTLE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

WELCOME to the club SwitchHitter we got your BACK


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

LAC LOOKIN TYTE MOTHERFUCKIN WORK *****


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 2 2008, 07:33 PM~9851706
> *LAC LOOKIN TYTE MOTHERFUCKIN WORK *****
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 2 2008, 10:25 PM~9851333
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 2 2008, 11:32 PM~9851696
> *WELCOME to the club  SwitchHitter
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 2 2008, 10:32 PM~9851696
> *WELCOME to the club  SwitchHitter we got your BACK
> *



:uh: :uh: damn jose tell me that aint tru?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:uh: cono did i miss somthing what the hell is going on :uh:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 2 2008, 08:58 PM~9851879
> *:uh:  :uh:  damn jose tell me that aint tru?
> *


YEA ITS TRU IS THERE A PROBLEM


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 2 2008, 09:01 PM~9851898
> *:uh: cono did i miss somthing what the hell is going on  :uh:
> *


yea talkalot ro is mad at the world


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Made You A Hater, Fleetwood 305,* SpLiFf4, *Bowtie South*

was up fools


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 2 2008, 08:07 PM~9851960
> *Made You A Hater, Fleetwood 305, SpLiFf4, Bowtie South
> 
> was up fools
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 2 2008, 11:07 PM~9851960
> *Made You A Hater, Fleetwood 305, SpLiFf4, Bowtie South
> 
> was up fools
> *


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LOVING ALL THE CADDYS ON THE RISE SHIT I GUESS IS TIME TO START ONE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO JOSE I SEE U DOING BIG THINGS NOW ***** THATS WATS UP....WAT IT DEW LUIS TIGHT WORK ON CADDY CHIKO KEEP THE GOOD WORK UP DAMMMM BLVD ACES DOING IT BIG THATS WATS UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

congrats on the news jose , i talked to you and luis today and ya'll boyz didn't say shit :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 2 2008, 09:28 PM~9852131
> *LOVING ALL THE CADDYS ON THE RISE SHIT I GUESS IS TIME TO START ONE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


"D" let me see that top already


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2008, 10:43 PM~9852573
> *"D" let me see that top already
> *



DONDE ESTAS LOCA!!!!???


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2008, 10:43 PM~9852573
> *"D" let me see that top already
> *


later on today im a take a pic and put on here


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jan 22 2008, 11:19 PM~9760941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 2 2008, 10:48 PM~9852596
> *DONDE ESTAS LOCA!!!!???
> *


i see you're working on the lac fool :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305+Feb 3 2008, 12:06 AM~9851944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R.O. ain't mad at the World....The World is just mad at R.O. cuz of the reputation we got. It all good though cuz we hold our own...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 2 2008, 10:25 PM~9851333
> *I GOT NOTHING TO SAY TO YALL.... I'M OUT!!!!!!...I'M TIRED OF BEING THE ONLY ONE RIDEING FOR YALL IN THE STREETS...
> *


You were rollin wit the *BEST* ....Now you rollin wit the *REST*


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 2 2008, 08:32 PM~9851696
> *WELCOME to the club  SwitchHitter we got your BACK
> *


Thanks!...Glad to be in it... ...Atleast now i know i'm in a real club that RIDES!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 3 2008, 01:50 AM~9853418
> *You were rollin wit the BEST ....Now you rollin wit the REST
> *


No!! you got it wrong....its more like.."I WAS ROLLIN *BY MYSELF *AND NOW *I'M ROLLIN *LIKE THE REST"


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 3 2008, 05:34 AM~9853655
> *No!! you got it wrong....its more like.."I WAS ROLLIN BY MYSELF AND NOW I'M ROLLIN LIKE THE REST"
> *


damn jose after all the shit you use to talk about blvd aces now you in that shit? that seems like some 2 face shit dawg on the real. but aight good luck with the caddy dawg dale


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 3 2008, 06:27 AM~9853645
> *Thanks!...Glad to be in it... ...Atleast now i know i'm in a real club that RIDES!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 3 2008, 11:00 AM~9854087
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

wat it do SwitchHitter


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat it do miami...anything going going on today.


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 3 2008, 12:21 PM~9854432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt it 4x champions. oh well whos counting anyway right :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, *DOUBLE-O*, 100 spokes, *Made You A Hater*, GRAND HUSTLE, hi3s'ssan


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

to many CHEERLEADERS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 3 2008, 10:09 AM~9854683
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O, 100 spokes, Made You A Hater, GRAND HUSTLE, hi3s'ssan
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Feb 3 2008, 10:15 AM~9854725
> *
> *


whats up CAROL CITY


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 3 2008, 11:18 AM~9854738
> *whats up CAROL CITY
> *


Chillin ***** u ready 4 dat fire??!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 2 2008, 06:13 PM~9850703
> *NEW CLOTH TOP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that lac is sick. Im loving that lean on the front. all it needs is some chrome.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THE RAG TOP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dammm that 300 is of the hook thats wats up low life keep doin yall think


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 3 2008, 12:23 PM~9855133
> *dammm that 300 is of the hook thats wats up low life keep doin yall think
> *











4 SHO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 2 2008, 01:27 PM~9848598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 2 2008, 08:13 PM~9850703
> *NEW CLOTH TOP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


vary fuckin clean!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 3 2008, 12:16 PM~9854161
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

IM SELLING THIS IF ANY ONE IS INTRESTED 1972 C10(PM ME IF INTRESTED


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

whats up shorty monte commin out soon huh


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 02:20 PM~9855109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite 300 since the first day i saw it in the grove hangout!! bad ass fuck!! n lovin the front 2! if u wanna get rid of them dub let me kno!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swanger+Feb 3 2008, 01:01 PM~9854632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS RIGHT 4X CHAMPIONS


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

was up switchHitter welcome to tha club. i'll probably meet u when i come to miami next month :biggrin: 

yall ****** gonna make me get a big body


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

whats poppin jose oye congrats foo i see u ballin now with aces thats wats up kid


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2008, 01:08 PM~9855466
> *whats up shorty monte commin out soon huh
> *


4 sho


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ITS ALL ABOUT DEM GIANTS 2NIGHT BOY














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Been lost for a bit but put the 24s on my new Daily... What do you think.....
















Whats up Double O.... Whats new......


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 3 2008, 02:46 PM~9855310
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



i wouldent be putting no lil faces


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 3 2008, 01:54 PM~9855724
> *i wouldent be putting no lil faces
> *


 :uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

*SwitchHitter good luck with your new club *..no need for me to hate..


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

LETS SEE SOME MORE PICS OF SWITCHHITTER :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 3 2008, 08:09 AM~9853933
> *damn jose after all the shit you use to talk about blvd aces now you in that shit? that seems like some 2 face shit dawg on the real. but aight good luck with the caddy dawg dale
> *


RO GOT SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT BLVD ACES LET ME KNOW THIS ANT ROLLIN CAR CLUB


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 3 2008, 04:54 PM~9855724
> *i wouldent be putting no lil faces
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

I GOT THIS FOR SALE $3,500


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito Qbola chiko


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

chillenhomie been workin on the regal wasup with u


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here chiko saving up bread and shit ma ***** u know to come up on something nice 4 the summer


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 2 2008, 05:13 PM~9850703
> *NEW CLOTH TOP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful caddi big uPs to the blvd aces boys doing big thing....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ready to ride!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

a young pea in the boat.

ya'll let me know. 










So when is the Miami Fest Bass Challenge??????


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 3 2008, 01:11 PM~9855479
> *my favorite 300 since the first day i saw it in the grove hangout!! bad ass fuck!! n lovin the front 2! if u wanna get rid of them dub let me kno!
> *


thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone selling an s10 or a sonoma??? got cash......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 12:20 PM~9855109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i aint going to lie i was tired of seeing 300s but this is one bad ass chrysler :thumbsup: for the books...ttt ya boys in lowlife are of the chain!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 3 2008, 05:44 PM~9856614
> *ready to ride!
> 
> 
> ...


yikes! :0


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 3 2008, 05:01 PM~9856674
> *i aint going to lie i was tired of seeing 300s but this is one bad ass chrysler :thumbsup: for the books...ttt ya boys in lowlife are of the chain!
> *


thanks homie just trying to be diffrent


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

I LUV IT! uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 05:06 PM~9856698
> *thanks homie just trying to be diffrent
> *


keep it up. i luv belagio's on something new. not copycats...i'm going tohave to get down wit ya boys.lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn D...... you just killed it.. Rag is tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Tight work on the Fleet from Blvd Aces...... :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 3 2008, 05:13 PM~9856731
> *keep it up. i luv belagio's on something new. not copycats...i'm going tohave to get down wit ya boys.lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 3 2008, 05:49 PM~9856910
> *Damn D...... you just killed it.. Rag is tight. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS STEVE READY TO LET THAT CAR LOOSE OR WHAT PM ME


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

DAM ANY IS WATCHING THE SUPER BOWL?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 3 2008, 05:57 PM~9856959
> *DAM ANY IS WATCHING THE SUPER BOWL?
> *


IS HALF TIME :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wats the score dav.?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 2 2008, 07:13 PM~9850703
> *NEW CLOTH TOP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
one cool cracka
tight lac pizza pizza muahaha


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 3 2008, 06:02 PM~9856993
> *wats the score dav.?
> *


7 TO 3 N.E ON TOP


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

im going for n.e. i dont like the giants at all!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any one know where i can get a hex key?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 3 2008, 07:37 PM~9857510
> *any one know where i can get a hex key?
> *


shit i think any auto stores


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows+Feb 3 2008, 01:36 PM~9855605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Hommie!...Looking foward to it..:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat a way to out bro!!!!!!!!!! fuk i hate the giants


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

BETTER GIANTS THAN N.E


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 08:36 PM~9857934
> *BETTER GIANTS THAN N.E
> *


na man fuk it im jus jealous i was not in it.lol a hell of a good game


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, *SwitchHitter*, D-TOWN ROLLIN 62, GRAND HUSTLE, *bBblue88olds*
:wave:

wats up jose!! wtf happened yesterday i called u like 20x for the video and than to ride and cruise the beach and NO ANSWER!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

CHECK THIS OUT VINNY


Z06 CORVETTE CUSTOM SPEED BOAT


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$ MAKE OFFERS $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 4 2008, 01:31 AM~9858956
> *CHECK THIS OUT VINNY
> Z06  CORVETTE CUSTOM SPEED BOAT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT IT DEW LUIS.......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

***** WAT HAPPEN TO UR N.E ITS ALL ABOUT DEM UNDER DOGS GIANTS BOYS ALL DAY WHO'S GOING HOME CRYING NOW MA *****


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*I KNOW IS TAX TIME SO IF YALL ****** ARE LOOKING TO BUY A DAILY OR A BROUGHAM LET ME KNOW I GOT WHAT YOU NEED THRU THE AUCTION  *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT UP BEAR ......QBOLA GEORGE YALL BOYS SAW THE SUPERBOWL ITS ALL ABOUT DEM GIANTS


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

only $250 for the LRM Show. we will need to know 3 weeks in advanced to get he drivers ready


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 04:04 PM~9855433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: About time david-sito! Ill see ya tommrow so i can pick the car up and go check out the KING!


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

only $250 for the LRM Show. we will need to know 3 weeks in advanced to get the drivers ready


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I ate too, too, much and i cant fit in this anymore so Jenny Graig is forcing me to sell it! So i can buy crack to loose weight!  

50th Anniversary Vette, Anniversary Red with Shale Interior and top. Little over 54,000 mles. Full power, leather, Cd Player & CD Changer. Clean Title in Hand.....


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

QUE BOLA TITO


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 3 2008, 05:56 PM~9856131
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


STAY OUT OF IT .


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Feb 3 2008, 05:20 PM~9855894
> *RO GOT SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT BLVD ACES LET ME KNOW THIS ANT ROLLIN CAR CLUB
> *


WILL DON'T GOT NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT BLVD ACES . WE'RE HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS AND JOSE . HE'S IN THE RIGHT CLUB .( RIDERS)


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: creepin cutty, WhiteChocolate, COUPE DE BEAR,* monte24*

:wow: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

anybody got 175/70/14's... i need 2 holla at me 786-515-4573 Q!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Nice saw it last night next to my house. Very clean and well kept. I have the white 96 fleetwood thats always parked close to the park. Good luck on the sale of the rims. What are your going to replace them with?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..........$2800, HAS 305 ENGINE, INTERIOR IS ALL ORIGINAL........87 CAPRICE LANDAU 2 DOOR


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hahah i mean for wires, hex adaptor to take wires out


> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 3 2008, 09:41 PM~9857525
> *shit i think any auto stores
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 :0 :0
















http://rbk.com/us/perfectville/


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 4 2008, 10:57 AM~9860498
> *STAY OUT OF IT .
> *


Hommie, aien't no one tryna get in it...I just call it as i see it!...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

here we go again lol


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

I WILL SEE YOU . :buttkick:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 4 2008, 02:22 PM~9861611
> *I WILL SEE YOU .  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 4 2008, 01:22 PM~9861611
> *I WILL SEE YOU .  :buttkick:
> *


lol these ****** are serious dee depinga


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

I WAS JUST PLAYING . THERE IS A REGAL AT U-PICK IF YOU NEED PARTS. Luxury Roller: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 4 2008, 02:46 PM~9861784
> *lol these ****** are serious dee depinga
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 RO


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

where can i get a hex adapter key for wires


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 4 2008, 02:49 PM~9861804
> *where can i get a hex adapter key for wires
> *


reds? festival tires on palm ave and 103rd?

those 2 would be my 2 trys


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 4 2008, 01:48 PM~9861798
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> RO
> *


cant wait untill tampa


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

TheVIOLATOR .TRATA DE IR AL TALLER HOY, EVELIO BA A TIRAR LA BASE EN EL LAC . PARA QUE ME ACHUDES A LEBANTAR EL CARRO DE ATRAS.  :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 4 2008, 11:30 AM~9861241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a real deal 87?
Do u have the header panel spears for the landau trim?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

WASS UP FAMILY


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*PICS FROM MY BOYS MUSIC VIDEO ON SATURDAY!!! @ MY BOY'S SHOP CHANTI CUSTOMZ (TAKE MONEY RECORDS)*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ill take the one in the blue. put her in the bak *****, ill go by to pick her up later. :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 3 2008, 10:12 AM~9854708
> *to many CHEERLEADERS
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DAMN *****....WHY U NO CALL NO ONE LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MORE PICS...U KNOW HOW I DO IT...*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 4 2008, 01:27 PM~9862034
> *Is it a real deal 87?
> Do u have the header panel spears for the landau trim?
> 
> *


YES.........REAL DEAL, No I don't have those to little pieces, but do have another complete set of trims, minus those two header panel spears.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 4 2008, 01:42 PM~9862118
> *ill take the one in the blue. put her in the bak *****, ill go by to pick her up later.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*NAW HOMIE DAT WAS MY DINNER* :biggrin: 

BOOTY SHOT
















:biggrin: *I DON'T EVEN GOTTA TELL U WUT HAPPENED NEXT*

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DAMN...THAT PIC LOOKS BAD AS FUCK ROBERT!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

HOLLA @ MY BOY RAY FOR ANY CUSTOM WORK OR COLLISON WORK U NEED DONE...

786-232-1984 OR 305-821-0405


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

***** LET GO THE XRATED ONES...WE KNOW U GOTS PLENTY!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Feb 4 2008, 01:58 AM~9859136
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  CHIDO HOMIE LOOKS TIGHT ....
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 4 2008, 03:56 PM~9862210
> *NAW HOMIE DAT WAS MY DINNER  :biggrin:
> 
> BOOTY SHOT
> ...


DAMNN *****! ur right u dont gotta tell us. pictures will do just fine. :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 01:59 PM~9862235
> ****** LET GO THE XRATED ONES...WE KNOW U GOTS PLENTY!!!
> *



NAW ***** CAN'T LET THEM OUT FOOL :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ok...pm me them lol


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

22'S for sale - $950 obo


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 04:07 PM~9862287
> *ok...pm me them lol
> *


sharing is caring


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MY BOY IS SELLIN THESE 24'S D'VINCI OF HIS INFI... PME ME WIT OFFERS....

THEY 305/35/24


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn i can't believe she was lettingyou take pictures like that most females be trippin about the motel pics they don't want to ruin their rePUTATION :biggrin: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










i knew i should've stayed :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2008, 02:17 PM~9862355
> *damn i can't believe she was lettingyou take pictures like that most females be trippin about the motel pics they don't want to ruin their rePUTATION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NOTHIN BAD WIT DAT PIC LOL BUT I AIN'T GONNA SHO DA REST .... DATS UP 2 YA'LL 2 IMAGINE :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 4 2008, 01:10 PM~9862306
> *22'S for sale - $950 obo
> 
> 
> ...


Tires are good, lots of tread left...
pirelli scorpion zero 265/35/zr 22 102 W


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 4 2008, 03:21 PM~9862374
> *damn...
> *


x10


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 4 2008, 01:19 PM~9862366
> *NOTHIN BAD WIT DAT PIC LOL BUT I AIN'T GONNA SHO DA REST .... DATS UP 2 YA'LL 2 IMAGINE  :biggrin:
> *


you don't have to say shit just look at her hair she looked she just got done getting beat up :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2008, 01:25 PM~9862407
> *you don't have to say shit just look at her hair she looked she just got done getting beat up  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 4 2008, 02:36 PM~9862489
> *:roflmao:
> *



*I TOLD U ***** SHOULD'VE CAME !!!*


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 4 2008, 01:42 PM~9862525
> *I TOLD U ***** SHOULD'VE CAME !!!
> *


I KNOW... I COULDN'T MAKE IT...BUT FUK IT, THERE'S ALWAYS THE BEACH!! :biggrin: .. YOU SEE SKALLYWAGS LIKE THAT ALL DA TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 4 2008, 02:58 PM~9862628
> *I KNOW... I COULDN'T MAKE IT...BUT FUK IT, THERE'S ALWAYS THE BEACH!! :biggrin: .. YOU SEE SKALLYWAGS LIKE THAT ALL DA TIME!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN MY SHIT IS OUT I GOT THEY # SO YA TU SABES WUT KINDA PICS IMMA THROW OUT THERE SO I'LL HIT U UP *****...I DON'T HATE U KNO HOW I ROLL ***** DALE!!!! AND I'M HAPPY ON UR MOVE HOMIE NO MATTER WUT U IS MY BOY ***** AND I GOTCHU ***** DALE!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 4 2008, 02:00 PM~9862643
> *WHEN MY SHIT IS OUT I GOT THEY # SO YA TU SABES WUT KINDA PICS IMMA THROW OUT THERE SO I'LL HIT U UP *****...I DON'T HATE U KNO HOW I ROLL ***** DALE!!!! AND I'M HAPPY ON UR MOVE HOMIE NO MATTER WUT U IS MY BOY ***** AND I GOTCHU ***** DALE!!!
> *


Thanks cuhz!!..Same here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

in like 3months i know like 5 diffrent cars that are gonna come out hard as fuk....from donks to g-bodiez


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: double post


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

in 5 months ima have a few bombs comming out too


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wow talk about a bad day at work.... sup ppl wat dey do?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wat up mia yo im still tryin to trade my t bird for some 22s they gotta b fwd just pm me if anything


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Feb 4 2008, 05:49 PM~9863374
> *wat up mia yo im still tryin to trade my t bird for some 22s they gotta b fwd just pm me if anything
> *



yo jenry wuz up its orly? ey do me a favor call me up to my cell 3053056444 i need to ask you something serious. dale


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Luxury Roller, Swanger


WHAT UP TITO.. LONG TIME...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SOUND OF REVENGE I SEE YOU HOMIE......


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 4 2008, 07:47 PM~9863920
> *MISTER ED, Luxury Roller, Swanger
> WHAT UP TITO.. LONG TIME...
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE... YEA BEEN A WHILE...HAPPY LATE BDAY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 4 2008, 07:10 PM~9864111
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE... YEA BEEN A WHILE...HAPPY LATE BDAY
> *



THANKS FOR THE BIRTHDAY *****... ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BUBBA-D, Lowridergame305 *Luxury Roller*, backbumpercaprice





:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 4 2008, 05:41 PM~9863836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE... TIGHT WORK


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 4 2008, 09:43 AM~9860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks... i keep my shyt COCAINE WHITE... i seen yours to behind hml yo shyt clean too. when i get rid of the rims im going to juice the car..


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*oye ****** Key Biscayne regatta is around the corner you bring those ladies on the boat and you dont gotta throw down shit...we got me and my boy and like 5 other ladies but WE CAN ALWAYS FIT MORE!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 4 2008, 06:48 PM~9864370
> *oye ***** Key Biscayne regatta is around the corner you bring those ladies on the boat and you dont gotta throw down shit...we got me and my boy and like 5 other ladies but WE CAN ALWAYS FIT MORE!!!
> *




*I'M STR8 *****!!! U SOLD ME OUT DA LAST TIME ***** SO IT'S COOL I GOT ME A REAL HOME BOY DAT FINNA TAKE ME OUT THERE...AND TRUST ME IMMMA HAVE KRAZIER GIRLS POSTED UP...*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BY THE WAY TITO "LUXURY ROLLER" HAPPY BDAY TO YOU 2 *****


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo whose T.C. is that three wheelin that thing looks familiar...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Feb 4 2008, 06:24 PM~9864619
> *Yo whose T.C. is that three wheelin that thing looks familiar...
> *



thats big mikes car


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, CadillacNick, BOXCALADE, Mazda350, GRAND HUSTLE, *96' lincoln
*

:twak: where are u?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 4 2008, 08:49 PM~9864820
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, CadillacNick, BOXCALADE, Mazda350, GRAND HUSTLE, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...



my crib ***** ? why wussup ?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam theres nothing to do...and i hate bird rd hangout!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm selling my 22 spokes off the black monte pm me if interested i barely rode on them still like new wheels and tires 




















new upgrade


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 4 2008, 11:54 PM~9866635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the price tag on that beauty! ?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 5 2008, 12:56 AM~9866648
> *whats the price tag on that beauty! ?
> *


Cheap my crack addiction is at a all time high! hno:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9866665
> *Cheap my crack addiction is at a all time high! hno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 5 2008, 12:56 AM~9866648
> *whats the price tag on that beauty! ?
> *


x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 4 2008, 07:48 PM~9864810
> *thats big mikes car
> *


twinkie's******



:cheesy: lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2008, 11:22 PM~9866303
> *i'm selling my 22 spokes off the black monte pm me if interested i barely rode on them still like new wheels and tires
> 
> 
> ...



No price. . . . So that means if you have to ask you cant afford them Right? lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 5 2008, 05:51 AM~9868228
> *No price. . . .  So that means if you have to ask you cant afford them Right? lol
> *


not really their regular spokes NOT DAYTONS


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2008, 10:22 PM~9866303
> *i'm selling my 22 spokes off the black monte pm me if interested i barely rode on them still like new wheels and tires
> 
> 
> ...



*I'VE SEEN THEM IN PERSON AND THEY ARE LIK NEW...TIRES ARE VERY CHUNKY HAVE ALOT OF THREAD LEFT...* :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 12:20 PM~9855109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERES A LOT OF 300C'S ROLLIN ROUND ON 24'S BUT THIS ONE AINT STOCK AT ALL THE WHOLE CAR FLOWS TOGETHER AND THE TOP IS JUST DIFFERENT NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE!! BIG UPS TO YA HOMIE SCHIT IS CLEAN!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: SwitchHitter


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo no shit!!! i cant believe that shit he finally got it huh?? so thats that ***** twinkie lol i remember that fool used to tell me that was his name and shit.... Hey man if n e of u guys see him tell him Mark that used to work with him wit the black monte says holla...Thanx yall...


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo no shit!!! i cant believe that shit he finally got it huh?? so thats that ***** twinkie lol i remember that fool used to tell me that was his name and shit.... Hey man if n e of u guys see him tell him Mark that used to work with him wit the black monte says holla...Thanx yall...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Feb 5 2008, 10:22 AM~9869233
> *:wave:      SwitchHitter
> *


Wussup cuhz!!  ....How's everything Hommie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Feb 5 2008, 01:48 PM~9870094
> *Yo no shit!!! i cant believe that shit he finally got it huh?? so thats that ***** twinkie lol i remember that fool used to tell me that was his name and shit.... Hey man if n e of u guys see him tell him Mark that used to work with him wit the black monte says holla...Thanx yall...
> *



lol 

tell him yourself. he's the one that posted the pic of his car. "laanga305"


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

ANYONE SELLING PUMPS OR HYRDO'S LET ME NO ?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 5 2008, 07:49 PM~9871247
> *lol
> 
> tell him yourself. he's the one that posted the pic of his car. "laanga305"
> *


HEY HEY HEY ITS LANNGA305 WIT 2 N'S ALLRIGHT PUTA GET IT RIGHT LOL


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Feb 5 2008, 04:08 PM~9869858
> *
> *


 :wave: WAT UP CUZ, HOW U BEEN, STILL GOT THE LINCOLN ??? :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 5 2008, 05:57 PM~9871683
> *HEY HEY HEY ITS LANNGA305 WIT 2 N'S ALLRIGHT PUTA GET IT RIGHT LOL
> *


lol, duck ass twinkie!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 5 2008, 09:17 PM~9871835
> *lol, duck ass twinkie!
> *


OYE PUTA SUCIA ITS ''TWINKY'' OR ''TWANK'' LOL


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Feb 5 2008, 10:55 AM~9868740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Streets Of Gold will be there... hopefully with some new stuff  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 4 2008, 09:54 PM~9866635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want that :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

1972 c/10 IF ANY INTRESTES PM ME.350 4 BOLT MAIN(RUNNER) ALL NEW CHROME WHEATHER STRIP REAL GOOD CONDITION.I HAVE SOME OLD SCHOOL 15 CENTER GOLD DAYTONS AND VOUGES THAT WILL COME WITH IT AND I ALSO HAVE(CHROME HINGES,HOOD LATCH,GLOVEBOX AND A COUPLE MORE THINGS THAT I HAVENT EVEN PUT ON THAT WILL ALSO COME WITH IT.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 4 2008, 11:30 AM~9861241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Jan 24 2008, 04:32 AM~9770581
> *
> *


tryna trade this minus the 22s, got clean matching black and chrome 13s,just juiced earlier this month, 3 pumps 6 batts. 60k O.G. miles, fresh tune-up done all this week, brand new master cyl. and brake booster as of 2day, new oil, all filters, cables, coil, alternator, a/c works, needs a nice waxing paint is a lil dull 

will trade str8 up for a clean stock bubble or sell 3500 firm


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Jan 24 2008, 04:30 AM~9770578
> *
> 
> 
> ...




tryna trade this minus the 22s, got clean matching black and chrome 13s,just juiced earlier this month, 3 pumps 6 batts. 60k O.G. miles, fresh tune-up done all this week, brand new master cyl. and brake booster as of 2day, new oil, all filters, cables, coil, alternator, a/c works, needs a nice waxing paint is a lil dull 

will trade str8 up for a clean stock bubble or sell 3500 firm


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

looking for 2 front fillers for a regal


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, *Luxury Roller*, lowbikeon20z, hi3s'ssan, 2-Face '64
:wave:
pick up ***** i been calling u!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

If you want to laugh as much as i did peep this idiot with a shotgon.This is by far the funniest things I have ever seen on the internet as of now------>

Pakis with big ass Guns


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i need a new camera


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, LARGE, D-BO,* SwitchHitter*, all-eyez-onme
:wave:
wats up homie! u comin out 2mm or naw? oye n wats up wit tito i been callin him


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 6 2008, 12:15 AM~9875570
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, LARGE, D-BO, SwitchHitter, all-eyez-onme
> :wave:
> ...


CHILLEN HOMMIE....YOU DAMN RIGHT!! I'M GONNA BE OUT THERE TOMMOROW, REPPING TO DA FULLEST, LIKE I ALWAYS DO!, ONLY THIS TIME I'LL BE OUT THERE WITH THE REST OF MY CLUB!! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok lowrider fans the secrets out, and heres what the picture is about! Keep your TV's locked on speed channel starting on Feb. 21st. They will launch a 11 episode series called "Living the Low Life" (Nice name huh?). All about the lowrider lifestyle. 

Its being shot on location at Bowtie Connection in L.A. and Miami. And best of all its hosted by none other than VIDA G. herself. 

Feature guest are O.G. Abel, Fonzy, John Kennedy, and other lowrider icons and special guests in the game. Gonna be a great show showing love to the Lowrider Sport. 

So stock up on your popcorn and start sipping lean and welcome to Lowrider lifestyle and the Bowtie Connection shops!

Hers the link to the show trailer: 
LIVIN THE LOW LYFE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 5 2008, 10:48 PM~9873012
> *:0 i want that :biggrin:
> *


Then your gonna need this too........


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 6 2008, 12:56 AM~9875753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been waiting for something like this! :biggrin: Finally something to watch on TV speed. Hopefully it will boost the Lowrider Life Style!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 6 2008, 04:23 AM~9875872
> *Ive been waiting for something like this!  :biggrin: Finally something to watch on TV speed. Hopefully it will boost the Lowrider Life Style!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



You and me both homie! Something we can just let our nuts hang too :thumbsup: lmao


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo here goes a lil something 4 yall 2 enjoy hood rich from blvd aces hope yall like it


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And not to mention, one time for the good DOCTOR! 

A little rum & coke and a few Heinekens and he starts operating......


















Goodnight!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: LARGE

 :uh: You should get some rest too you look tired!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

:wave: WAT UP CUZ, HOW U BEEN, STILL GOT THE LINCOLN ??? :wave:
[/quote]
Wut up homie oye I didn't know it was you .... wut how you been the whip is nice.... yea I still have it gettin some little things together for it ... little by little.....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 6 2008, 04:08 AM~9875810
> *Then your gonna need this too........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: 

ur gonna kill em with that one!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..........STILL FOR SALE,


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 6 2008, 03:12 AM~9876021
> *And not to mention, one time for the good DOCTOR!
> 
> A little rum & coke and a few Heinekens and he starts operating......
> ...


NICE WORK! SCHIT IS TIGHT CANT BELEIVE THE DETAIL  :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Then your gonna need this too........

















 How much u wantin 4 dat hommie....


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david+Feb 3 2008, 02:20 PM~9855109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 6 2008, 02:23 AM~9875624
> *CHILLEN HOMMIE....YOU DAMN RIGHT!! I'M GONNA BE OUT THERE TOMMOROW, REPPING TO DA FULLEST, LIKE I ALWAYS DO!, ONLY THIS TIME I'LL BE OUT THERE WITH THE REST OF MY CLUB!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Swanger, LARGE, lowlyfe97, Evelitog

:uh: Bitch go do something! Work on your car or something!


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Jul 15 2007, 10:13 PM~8314786
> *75 CAPRICE CONVERTABLE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## princess11 (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 6 2008, 01:49 AM~9875937
> *yo here goes a lil something 4 yall 2 enjoy  hood rich from blvd aces hope yall like it
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## princess11 (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by princess11_@Feb 6 2008, 10:40 AM~9877436
> *
> *


 :barf:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by princess11_@Feb 6 2008, 10:53 AM~9877504
> *:barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*









:dunno: uffin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by princess11_@Feb 6 2008, 09:40 AM~9877436
> *:barf:  :barf:    :barf:  :barf:
> *


a fucking hater


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Feb 5 2008, 08:55 AM~9868740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



on another note.. who wanna set up a hop? :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 6 2008, 08:32 AM~9877048
> *
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2008, 01:06 PM~9878662
> *on another note.. who wanna set up a hop? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Luxury Roller, Made You A Hater

:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2008, 01:08 PM~9878675
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:  Luxury Roller, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...


whats up Doc :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

NEED TO SELL ASAP!!!!MAKE ME OFFERS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TITO WAT IT DEW PIMPIN


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 6 2008, 12:52 PM~9877870
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DRòN, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> 
> ...


 :0 you let me know. everyone began to ignore the fishing tournament idea.....lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

some of my other art work it dont matter if they hate i love haters they feel proud of wat i dew


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 6 2008, 12:52 PM~9877870
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DRòN, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> 
> ...


 :0 you let me know. everyone began to ignore the fishing tournament idea.....lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 6 2008, 02:06 PM~9878664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my all time favorite 75 rags , here let me help you out


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

need to sell or trade


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 6 2008, 02:03 PM~9878636
> *a fucking hater
> *


x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

quick photoshop


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MADE CHANGES ON IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPE U LIKE THIS ONE MORE U HATER WATS POPPIN BLVD ACES BIG UP TO YALL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 6 2008, 04:58 PM~9879435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what's with the funky background? :dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i just stared fuking around with photoshop foo thats y i dont know how to put pictures on it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

something else i did.











just keep fucken with photoshop, you'll get the hang it.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Fuckin around a lil in the trunk tryin to get ready for tampa but def boul aces picnic goin triple black (black on black on black) lol Tryin to put it down for my city ooo and this one two


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Tryin to paint next week


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

$2800 305 engine, solid trunk..........no rust, vin # IGIBNIIH9HXII8306, ODOMETER IS 175377...................ANY QUESTIONS PM ME.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

A lil sample from my shop where i work





















That was a for lightning we did like 2 weeks ago thats dupont rightthere


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got this for sale its 89 chevy caprice ls power everything clifford alarm with remote start detachble steering wheel house grill flowmasters pm me for more info asking $3,500 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 6 2008, 07:03 PM~9880278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*THATS MY DOG DOING IT FOR THE COMMUNITY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: * 







[


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 6 2008, 04:31 PM~9879680
> *something else i did.
> 
> 
> ...


YO BUT HOW DU U PUT THE BACKGROUND ON THE PICTURES I BEEN TRAIN TO FIGURE IT OUT BUT I CANNOT GET TO IT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 6 2008, 09:54 PM~9882900
> *THATS MY DOG DOING IT FOR THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CHICO`S WIP RAW ASS CADDY   I LIKE THE WAY THAT ONE CAME OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE IN THE MAKING.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER WILL BE AT THE BLVD ACES PICNIC


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 6 2008, 10:57 PM~9883566
> *GRAND HUSTLE IN THE MAKING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PROJECT HOMEY


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 7 2008, 01:57 AM~9883566
> *GRAND HUSTLE IN THE MAKING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Nice i got one exactly the same color but its a 4 door Cartier Edition with the 44" roof! 

I often wondered what one would look like lowrider style. Dale, do your thing 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 6 2008, 11:32 PM~9883813
> *:uh: Nice i got one exactly the same color but its a 4 door Cartier Edition with the 44" roof!
> 
> I often wondered what one would look like lowrider style. Dale, do your thing
> ...


yea homie nice project, strarting off real good. vert t.c. lookn fresh.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by princess11_@Feb 6 2008, 10:53 AM~9877504
> *:barf:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: has to be a new member to say that shit..FUKING NERD.... :uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 6 2008, 02:03 PM~9878636
> *a fucking hater
> *


Thats all good though Louis....let them hate!.., it lets us know that WE doing something right.. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 7 2008, 12:03 AM~9883983
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: has to be a new member to say that shit..FUKING NERD.... :uh:
> *



HAHA SHE PROLLY DA FEMALE FROM ROBERTOS TACO LOL


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 7 2008, 02:19 AM~9884056
> *HAHA SHE PROLLY DA FEMALE FROM ROBERTOS TACO LOL
> *



who yo homegurl from craigslist ?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 7 2008, 01:57 AM~9883566
> *GRAND HUSTLE IN THE MAKING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

[/b][/quote]




> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jan 29 2008, 11:19 PM~9817331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 6 2008, 10:57 PM~9883566
> *GRAND HUSTLE IN THE MAKING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice choice,sumn different keep doing what it do!!! tight work :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 7 2008, 01:57 AM~9883566
> *GRAND HUSTLE IN THE MAKING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING GANSTA AS FUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 6 2008, 09:54 PM~9882900
> *THATS MY DOG DOING IT FOR THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes sirrr/chicho doin nice thangs :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

quote=EX214GIRL,May 20 2007, 11:28 PM~7944060]








[/quote]




> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+May 20 2007, 11:29 PM~7944075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 23 2003, 03:14 PM~422345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 6 2008, 10:57 PM~9883566
> *GRAND HUSTLE IN THE MAKING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

That Lincoln looks nice. It's good to see something different coming out. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 6 2008, 05:58 PM~9879435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 23 2003, 02:54 PM~422298
> *CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD</span></span>"
> (FYI--LRM decided not to have the CLUB of the YEAR AWARD, which obviously would have been also awarded/given to Rollerz Only)
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer+Dec 6 2007, 10:57 PM~9392826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 7 2008, 10:15 AM~9885270
> *REPOST!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

machine WAT UP


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Nuttin much.. I'll call you later got new ####


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 6 2008, 08:54 PM~9880235
> *s picnic goin triple black (black on black on black) lol Tryin to put it down for my city ooo and this one two
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy , gonna look sick with the triple black. :thumbsup: 

same car?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 6 2008, 06:16 PM~9879206
> *quick photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: quik? yea mines are quik too 



































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2008, 09:51 AM~9885451
> *:uh: quik? yea mines are quik too
> 
> 
> ...


it was quick. did it in like 10 mins


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEAR how tha fuck you don't know you're way around your HOOD homie ??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2008, 09:30 AM~9885648
> *BEAR how tha fuck you don't know you're way around your HOOD homie ???  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


thats not my hood

thats doral , my bad i got every1 lost lastnite lol


:dunno: :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 7 2008, 09:35 AM~9885685
> *thats not my hood
> 
> thats doral , my bad i got every1 lost lastnite lol
> ...


***** you missed the exit and all , friends don't let BEAR text and drive at the same time :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2008, 10:49 AM~9885782
> ****** you missed the exit and all , friends don't let BEAR text and drive at the same time  :cheesy:
> *




:wave:

*HE SHOULD'VE USED HIS NOSE AND SMELL HIS WAY THERE WIT NO PROBLEM.... BUT FUCKIN PINCHO MAN WAS NOT THERE SO HE COULD SMELL HIS WAY THERE* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

post that pic engro


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 7 2008, 09:59 AM~9885831
> *:wave:
> 
> HE SHOULD'VE USED HIS NOSE AND SMELL HIS WAY THERE WIT NO PROBLEM.... BUT FUCKIN PINCHO MAN WAS NOT THERE SO HE COULD SMELL HIS WAY THERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahaha double o was fiendin a pincho & he never ate there b4 & when he gets a chance 2 go , dudes trailer got fucked up lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 7 2008, 11:10 AM~9885913
> *post that pic engro
> *



*I'M ON IT HOMIE...AS SOON AS I GET OFF WORK HOME I'LL POST THEM PICS UP...  


2X FOR YA'LL ****** LOOKIN HARD AND RIDIN'S CLEAN ASS FUCK YESTERDAY!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 6 2008, 01:49 AM~9875937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i lov3 th3 gay ass rainbow background on this car. u might want to tighten up da front bump3r b3for3 it fall off. *HOOD RICH* did u cum up wit dat nam3 all by urs3lf? 

im glad ur doing big things in a club w3re the clos3st thing to luxury is the sam3 rid3 the fl33twood.. im sur3 u bl3nd in.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

th3n u wanna kno y lowrid3r not coming 2 m.i.a


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 1979 caprice classic landau very clean car ready to ride pm me if interested


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*thanx to everybody giving props* :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phukuall+Feb 7 2008, 03:05 PM~9886704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn jose, look at all the new members your bringing to layitlow just to hate on u. that means ur doing something right pimp. thats already 2 haters, u better have 40 by the summer! :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4w5M8V4aqI


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, slash, IMPRESSIVECUTTY86, HEAVErollerz90
> *


:0 :0 

it's like a bigfoot sighting!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 7 2008, 11:05 AM~9886704
> *i lov3 th3 gay ass rainbow background on this car. u might want to tighten up da front bump3r b3for3 it fall off. HOOD RICH did u cum up wit dat nam3 all by urs3lf?
> 
> im glad ur doing big things in a club w3re the clos3st thing to luxury is the sam3 rid3 the fl33twood.. im sur3 u bl3nd in.
> ...


be a man


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 7 2008, 03:05 PM~9886704
> *i lov3 th3 gay ass rainbow background on this car. u might want to tighte the clos3st thing to luxury is the sam3 rid3 the fl33twood.. im sur3 u bl3nd in.
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


damn u missed 2 of em :nosad: :uh:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2008, 03:28 PM~9886860
> *:0  :0  damn jose, look at all the new members your bringing to layitlow just to hate on u. that means ur doing something right pimp. thats already 2 haters, u better have 40 by the summer!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



LOL 4REAL X2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x2 people need to mind ther own shit


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: creepin cutty, Luxury Roller

:wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

AMARO TOWING
BEST PRICES AND SERVICE ON TOWING

THEY ALSO PAY TOP DOLLAR FOR JUNK CARS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 7 2008, 05:30 PM~9887727
> *AMARO TOWING
> BEST PRICES AND SERVICE ON TOWING
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

why u junk that black truck...i think its nice lol


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2008, 02:01 PM~9887453
> *damn u missed 2 of em  :nosad: :uh:
> *


Thanks 4 looking out! :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 05:19 PM~9887642
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: creepin cutty, Luxury Roller
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

shorty78 :wave:


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 7 2008, 02:16 PM~9887613
> *LOL 4REAL X2
> *


can u sp3ak 4 urself? cuz u X2 3v3ryon3s quot3! its lik3 ur scar3d of talking


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: creepin cutty, carlito77, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, Luxury Roller, kicksup2, shorty78
:biggrin: HOW U DOIN?? DONT U GOT A KID NOW?!??!?!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 7 2008, 05:44 PM~9887852
> *can u sp3ak 4 urself?  cuz u X2 3v3ryon3s quot3! its lik3 ur scar3d of talking
> *


:uh: IF I WAS SCARED OF TALKING...ID DO LIKE U AND MAKE A FAKE USERNAME :uh:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 04:33 PM~9887764
> *why u junk that black truck...i think its nice lol
> *


didnt junk it :uh: got a flat and i had no spare..... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 7 2008, 01:47 PM~9887873
> *:uh: IF I WAS SCARED OF TALKING...ID DO LIKE U AND MAKE A FAKE USERNAME :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 7 2008, 02:47 PM~9887873
> *:uh: IF I WAS SCARED OF TALKING...ID DO LIKE U AND MAKE A FAKE USERNAME :uh:
> *


y u 3dit ur post 4. u brok3 ass bitch mad3 [email protected] u afraid that ur mouth will g3t u into toruble?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 7 2008, 01:54 PM~9887408
> *be a man
> *


x2...... we got scary people coming on here with diffrent types of lilttle FAKE USER NAMES!!..


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 7 2008, 01:54 PM~9887408
> *be a man
> *


ar3nt u marri3d 2 on3?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2008, 12:28 PM~9886860
> *:0  :0  damn jose, look at all the new members your bringing to layitlow just to hate on u. that means ur doing something right pimp. thats already 2 haters, u better have 40 by the summer!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4w5M8V4aqI
> *


 :roflmao: ....FOR REAL!!...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter, Made You A Hater
wat it do?????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 7 2008, 02:34 PM~9888176
> *ar3nt u marri3d 2 on3?
> *


fuck boy be a man


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 7 2008, 02:47 PM~9887873
> *:uh: IF I WAS SCARED OF TALKING...ID DO LIKE U AND MAKE A FAKE USERNAME :uh:
> *


x1000000


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

it a lot of dick pulling on here


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 7 2008, 03:34 PM~9888181
> *:roflmao: ....FOR REAL!!...
> *


ur as fak3 as d3y cum.
so how many cars in blvd ac3s ar3 nam3d HOOD RICH


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 7 2008, 02:45 PM~9887861
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: creepin cutty, carlito77, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Luxury Roller, kicksup2, shorty78
> :biggrin: HOW U DOIN?? DONT U GOT A KID NOW?!??!?!
> *


que vola *****? hows the cutty? whens it gunna come out? yea my son is almost 2months old. damn i feel ol now, lol. hows the club doin? dale ***** holla


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 7 2008, 06:30 PM~9888164
> *y u 3dit ur post 4. u brok3 ass bitch mad3 [email protected]  u afraid that ur mouth will g3t u into toruble?
> *


Y U GETTIN SO SENSITIVE :roflmao: ... LOL HOMIE SINCE IM SO BROKE AND I GOT 2 CARS WHAT CHU GOT MR.BIGMONEY BALLER..AND TRUST ME I AINT AFRAID 2 OPEN MY MOUTH...REMEMBER IM NOT THA 1 USING A FAKE USERNAME


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

>


[/quote]


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 7 2008, 03:38 PM~9888208
> *ur as fak3 as d3y cum.
> so how many cars in blvd ac3s ar3 nam3d HOOD RICH
> *


Look who's talking about fake pussy *****.... why you don't come on here with your real user name..so we can really take care of this...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 7 2008, 02:35 PM~9888183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post your car


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

yezzir all day


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 7 2008, 05:43 PM~9888256
> *post your car
> *


dont worry about my car worry about your car homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 7 2008, 02:44 PM~9888272
> *dont worry about my car worry about your car homie
> *


get off that dick homie


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 96' lincoln,* Luxury Roller, Made You A Hater, lowbikeon20z*, SoMiami, lylorly, *SwitchHitter, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Boulevard305, chevyboy01*


god dayum alotta mothafuckas in here today boy! :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

why you mad dawg? i never mentioned your club aight so let not turn this into another argument you will see my car ask mr. hood rich he knows


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 7 2008, 02:47 PM~9888291
> *why you mad dawg? i never mentioned your club aight so let not turn this into another argument you will see my car ask mr. hood rich he knows
> *


cause you on they dick hard and you new


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 7 2008, 05:43 PM~9888256
> *post your car
> *


what was the point to this?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 02:56 PM~9888349
> *what was the point to this?
> *


man fuck you


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 7 2008, 03:46 PM~9888282
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: 96' lincoln, Luxury Roller, Made You A Hater, lowbikeon20z, SoMiami, lylorly, SwitchHitter, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Boulevard305, chevyboy01
> god dayum alotta mothafuckas in here today boy!  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Feb 7 2008, 05:58 PM~9888363
> *:wave:
> *



hows the kid ***** ?


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

mad props to the real rollerz only. post up some r.o. shit from dade county. i wanna see what the florida rollerz got.


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 7 2008, 05:57 PM~9888354
> *man fuck you
> *


lol sensative are we i just see everyone else posting pics of R.O. and you tell it to the young *****


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 7 2008, 03:59 PM~9888373
> *hows the kid ***** ?
> *


he's just eating and shitting. i think he's gunna b a boxer, lol.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 7 2008, 02:59 PM~9888374
> *mad props to the real rollerz only. post up some r.o. shit from dade county. i wanna see what the florida rollerz got.
> *


x2


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 03:56 PM~9888349
> *what was the point to this?
> *


cause we can back up our shit. we real riders with real cars. we aint on here just to cheerlead


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 7 2008, 05:59 PM~9888374
> *mad props to the real rollerz only. post up some r.o. shit from dade county. i wanna see what the florida rollerz got.
> *


i dont know what you mean the real R.O. cause were all a family but some people dont see it like that and one of your newest members i believe was from R.O.  but anyway if you wanna see what R.O. dade county got make sure to head out to the tampa show and south beach the week after :biggrin:


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 7 2008, 06:07 PM~9888431
> *cause we can back up our shit. we real riders with real cars. we aint on here just to cheerlead
> *


but theres nothing to back up homie the mans just posting pictures which he isnt the only one belive me and everyone worrying about what the man is doing


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 04:09 PM~9888445
> *i dont know what you mean the real R.O. cause were all a family but some people dont see it like that and one of your newest members i believe was from R.O.    but anyway if you wanna see what R.O. dade county got make sure to head out to the tampa show and south beach the week after  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah...and left!! for all the right reasons.....and do me a favor and keep me out your mouth...LINSAY...(93BROUGHMAN)


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 04:13 PM~9888467
> *but theres nothing to back up homie the mans just posting pictures which he isnt the only one belive me  and everyone worrying about what the man is doing
> *


i just wanna see more rides and less talk.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 7 2008, 07:16 PM~9888491
> *Yeah...and left!! for all the right reasons.....and do me a favor and keep me out your mouth...LINSAY...(93BROUGHMAN)
> *



:wow:


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 7 2008, 06:16 PM~9888491
> *Yeah...and left!! for all the right reasons.....and do me a favor and keep me out your mouth...LINSAY...(93BROUGHMAN)
> *


is that who you think i am? your in for a rude awakening


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 04:18 PM~9888518
> *is that who you think i am? your in for a rude awakening
> *


i don't think I KNOW!


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 7 2008, 06:21 PM~9888543
> *i don't think I KNOW!
> *


homie you dont know me im from the tampa chapter


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 07:18 PM~9888518
> *is that who you think i am? your in for a rude awakening
> *


maybe he thinks ur linsay cuz the email (u had public) under this username is the same s/n linsay posted in a myspace bulletin as his new s/n :dunno: thats just wut i heard.


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 7 2008, 06:17 PM~9888505
> *i just wanna see more rides and less talk.
> *


no ones talking just posting up pictures i dont see what the problem is there isnt a problem with anything else but the r.o. pictures and to be more specific the ones that get posted by orly


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2008, 06:25 PM~9888573
> *maybe he thinks ur linsay cuz the email (u had public) under this username is the same s/n linsay posted in a myspace bulletin as his new s/n  :dunno: thats just wut i heard.
> *


he needs to keep doing his research uffin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 04:25 PM~9888575
> *no ones talking just posting up pictures i dont see what the problem is there isnt a problem with anything else but the r.o. pictures and to be more specific the ones that get posted by orly
> *


come on homie, you dont have to be a genius to figure out why he is posting those pics. there is a message behind it.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Luxury Roller, lowlyfe97, D-TOWN ROLLIN 62, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, KING 305, SwitchHitter


:wave:


----------



## Swanger (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 7 2008, 06:30 PM~9888601
> *come on homie, you dont have to be a genius to figure out why he is posting those pics. there is a message behind it.
> *


homie to be honest with you. you can take it how you like i just see it as pictures i dont really care it just something else for me to look at instead of all this drama


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 07:26 PM~9888586
> *he needs to keep doing his research  uffin:
> *


u heard the man jose, do ur research, jus cuz most of his post are in miami fest dont mean shit :no:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2008, 09:51 AM~9885451
> *:uh: quik? yea mines are quik too
> 
> 
> ...



here's another quick photoshop i did. this was one of my earlier works of art. :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

_note: the guy with the lighsaber was photoshopped by dron._


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2008, 04:34 PM~9888642
> *u heard the man jose, do ur research, jus cuz most of his post are in miami fest dont mean shit  :no:
> *


Thats it he's caught.... :0 ..nice try..


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 7 2008, 04:31 PM~9888610
> *MISTER ED, Luxury Roller, lowlyfe97, D-TOWN ROLLIN 62, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, KING 305, SwitchHitter
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn nigaa...when u gonna bring him to the club meetin?? we need to see mini me!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Feb 7 2008, 06:03 PM~9888407
> *he's just eating and shitting. i think he's gunna b a boxer, lol.
> *


 lol .. why u say that ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 7 2008, 06:39 PM~9888697
> *here's another quick photoshop i did. this was one of my earlier works of art.  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> note: the guy with the lighsaber was photoshopped by dron.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's some funny shit right here


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wow ya bored as fuk!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 7 2008, 07:23 PM~9889109
> *wow ya bored as fuk!!!!
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:cheesy: YUP!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

YO !! THIS IS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT GOIN ON HERE !!! KEEP IT COMIN.... LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow: Dam theres a gang of people in the topic now


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *Fleetwood 305*, creepin cutty, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, hialeah305boyz


uh oh 

big willy's readin

shit talkers---> :buttkick:<---willy


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:dunno: :roflmao: why is r.o posting pics of others chapters??? post pics of the cars u have here in miami!!!!!! this is where we live!!! who gives a fuck about other chapters......lol :twak: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 7 2008, 05:59 PM~9888374
> *mad props to the real rollerz only. post up some r.o. shit from dade county. i wanna see what the florida rollerz got.
> *



lol umm yea aight but let everybody know how the main president from your club the one that started your club got ROLLERZ ONLY tatted all over :twak: dawg you will see my car at tampa i aint got else to say dale


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo whats up everyone, still selling the truck asking $5,500.00.

call me up or pm me

here are two pics , i wanna know everyone comment on it


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 7 2008, 07:27 PM~9890123
> *lol umm yea aight but let everybody know how the main president from your club the one that started your club got ROLLERZ ONLY  tatted all over :twak: dawg you will see my car at tampa i aint got else to say dale
> *




ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN UR PRESIDENT HAD TO TAKE APART ONE REGAL TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE SORRY ASS BROKE ****** :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 7 2008, 06:27 PM~9890123
> *lol umm yea aight but let everybody know how the main president from your club the one that started your club got ROLLERZ ONLY  tatted all over :twak: dawg you will see my car at tampa i aint got else to say dale
> *


we see in tampa


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN+Feb 7 2008, 04:25 PM~9888573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

****** GOT TO MAKE FAKE NAMES TO TALK SOME SHIT :roflmao: ****** DONT GOT BALLS ANY MORE TO BACK THERE SHIT UP


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo yall can say w.e yall want but them R.O boyz got the lowrider game on lock ....BIG shout out to them ******


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Them boyz aint gotta ride thats how sick their cars r...and trust me yall dont want them in the streets cause yall would have to stay home cause they in a level way above the REST..


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Feb 7 2008, 08:02 PM~9890453
> *ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN UR PRESIDENT HAD TO TAKE APART ONE REGAL TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE SORRY ASS BROKE ****** :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(lylorly @ Feb 7 2008, 07:27 PM) 
lol umm yea aight but let everybody know how the main president from your club the one that started your club got ROLLERZ ONLY tatted all over dawg you will see my car at tampa i aint got else to say dale





ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN UR PRESIDENT HAD TO TAKE APART ONE REGAL TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE SORRY ASS BROKE ******


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

and all that shit talkin and your president didnt even build that blue hood money lac


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

A HAND FULL OF NEW MEMBERS :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 7 2008, 10:49 PM~9891035
> *A HAND FULL OF NEW MEMBERS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Feb 7 2008, 08:55 PM~9891121
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP PIMPIN.BIN PIMPIN SINCE BIN PIMPIN SINCE PIMPIN PIMPIN :cheesy:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 7 2008, 10:57 PM~9891142
> *WUZ UP PIMPIN.BIN PIMPIN SINCE BIN PIMPIN SINCE PIMPIN PIMPIN :cheesy:
> *


chilliando :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Feb 7 2008, 10:02 PM~9890453
> *ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN UR PRESIDENT HAD TO TAKE APART ONE REGAL TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE SORRY ASS BROKE ****** :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Its called saving buddy....and if u wanna go out and waste money for nothing thats all you homee....but remember not everyone is a stupid ass *****, some people use their brains, and if he wanted to he could've built it form scratch. And to say the only ***** to flip his car and change it completely for 3 yrs str8 is broke u an ignorant ass *****....To me u the sorry ass ***** that has to try people on a brand new Name....


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 7 2008, 10:21 PM~9890679
> ******* GOT TO MAKE FAKE NAMES TO TALK SOME SHIT  :roflmao: ****** DONT GOT BALLS ANY MORE TO BACK THERE SHIT UP
> *


X100 if some one got something to say yall ***** should say it on ur REAL name not hiding behind a fuckin screen....


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 7 2008, 05:59 PM~9888374
> *mad props to the real rollerz only. post up some r.o. shit from dade county. i wanna see what the florida rollerz got.
> *











Dee's old shit

















SOUTH DADE ROLLERZ


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

MAD PROPS


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

FUCK RO KEEP TALKIN SHIT YOU BITCH NIGGES GONNA SEE WHO U FUCKIN WIT BLVD ACES MIAMI IS THE BEST RO IS THE REST FUCK YOU BITCH NIGGES


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, richie562, CadillacNick, *COUPE DE BEAR
* :uh: :wave:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 7 2008, 08:36 PM~9889202
> *YO !! THIS IS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT GOIN ON HERE !!! KEEP IT COMIN.... LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you got it


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Feb 8 2008, 12:33 AM~9891579
> *FUCK RO KEEP TALKIN SHIT YOU BITCH NIGGES GONNA SEE WHO U FUCKIN WIT BLVD ACES MIAMI IS THE BEST RO IS THE REST FUCK  YOU BITCH NIGGES
> *


FUCK YOU BIG ASS GORRILLA BITCH...I TRY TO FIX SHIT AND HERE COME TALKIN SHIT AGAIN....NOW IF U WANNA DO SOMETHING 18771 SW 104 AVE THATS THE MUTHA FUCKEN ADRESSS IM HERE ***** U AND ME WHENEVER U WANT IM HERE RIGHT THE FUCK NOW N DONT COME WIT UR WHOLE CREW OR THAT LIL WATERGUN U GOT JUST ME AND U ONE ON ONE ITS ME AND EVELIO AT THE SHOP WELL BE HERE TILL 2 IN THE MOURNING........AND MAKE SURE UR DONT COME WITH A WHOLE CREW CUZ ILL TAKE A PICTURE ON PUT IT ON LAYITLOW SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THAT U AS BIGG AS THE PUSSY U ARE..JOSE U WANNA GO HA HA HA U NEXT BITCH!


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Feb 8 2008, 12:33 AM~9891579
> *FUCK RO KEEP TALKIN SHIT YOU BITCH NIGGES GONNA SEE WHO U FUCKIN WIT BLVD ACES MIAMI IS THE BEST RO IS THE REST FUCK  YOU BITCH NIGGES
> *


FUCK YOU BIG ASS GORRILLA BITCH...I TRY TO FIX SHIT AND HERE COME TALKIN SHIT AGAIN....NOW IF U WANNA DO SOMETHING 18771 SW 104 AVE THATS THE MUTHA FUCKEN ADRESSS IM HERE ***** U AND ME WHENEVER U WANT IM HERE RIGHT THE FUCK NOW N DONT COME WIT UR WHOLE CREW OR THAT LIL WATERGUN U GOT JUST ME AND U ONE ON ONE ITS ME AND EVELIO AT THE SHOP WELL BE HERE TILL 2 IN THE MOURNING........AND MAKE SURE UR DONT COME WITH A WHOLE CREW CUZ ILL TAKE A PICTURE ON PUT IT ON LAYITLOW SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THAT U AS BIGG AS THE PUSSY U ARE..JOSE U WANNA GO HA HA HA U NEXT BITCH!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LARGE, Fleetwood 305, 95rangeron14z, Luxury Roller

Lil Guy!


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly+Feb 7 2008, 10:27 PM~9890123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CERTIFIED KILLER, LARGE, Luxury Roller, 95rangeron14z,* Fleetwood 305*
***** IM WAITING FOR AN ANSWER I PROMISE U ***** RIGHT NOW 1 ON 1


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Man yall trippin, on here.... the time your wasting on here yall can be working on your cars! 


Like i say,"Let the cars do the talking!" 

Doesn't take a big name club to build a nice car......


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 8 2008, 01:07 AM~9891940
> *Man yall trippin, on here.... the time your wasting on here yall can be working on your cars!
> Like i say,"Let the cars do the talking!"
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DRòN, CERTIFIED KILLER, Luxury Roller, *96' lincoln*, Fleetwood 305

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 12:15 AM~9892018
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DRòN, CERTIFIED KILLER, Luxury Roller, 96' lincoln, Fleetwood 305
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Feb 7 2008, 08:02 PM~9890453
> *ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN UR PRESIDENT HAD TO TAKE APART ONE REGAL TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE SORRY ASS BROKE ****** :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


1ST THING TO WHOEVER U R.... UR RIGHT I DID GET ANOTHER BODY CUZ THAT WOULDVE BEEN A WASTE OF 1 THATS CLEAN. AINT NO BODY GIVE ME A HAND TO REDO THE CAR OVER CHASSIS OFF FOR THE 4TH TIME SO IF U FEEL PROUD OF URSELF FOR THE SMART COMMENT :thumbsup: COME TO TAMPA THE CAR WILL BE THERE ON JACK STANDS SO U CAN SEE HOW *BROKE* I AM............ :thumbsup:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 12:03 AM~9891902
> *:biggrin:
> :wave: *


:wave: whoever u are?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 7 2008, 11:10 AM~9885913
> *post that pic engro
> *



HERE U GO HOMIE...DALE!!! YA'LL ****** B EASY AND KEEP YA'LL THANG DAWG!!!!

























MADDD PROPS 2 MY DAWG JOSE LOOKIN FRESH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Feb 8 2008, 01:20 AM~9892064
> *1ST THING TO WHOEVER U R.... UR RIGHT I DID GET ANOTHER BODY CUZ THAT WOULDVE BEEN A WASTE OF 1 THATS CLEAN. AINT NO BODY GIVE ME A HAND TO REDO THE CAR OVER CHASSIS OFF FOR THE 4TH TIME SO IF U FEEL PROUD OF URSELF FOR THE SMART COMMENT :thumbsup: COME TO TAMPA THE CAR WILL BE THERE ON JACK STANDS SO U CAN SEE HOW BROKE I AM............ :thumbsup:
> *



Whats wrong with being broke? 

My pants dont even have pockets, cause i got nothing to hold!

I'll be at tampa cleaning the bathrooms for gas money to get back home! :thumbsup:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 8 2008, 01:23 AM~9892094
> *:wave: whoever u are?
> *


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: LARGE, TheVIOLATOR, iKeepItReal, Chevillacs, LOWLYFE62, Fleetwood 305, GuCcIcRoWnViC, SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller



:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, 96' lincoln, iKeepItReal, *DRòN*, *Fleetwood 305*, LARGE, *SwitchHitter
*


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 8 2008, 01:23 AM~9892094
> *:wave: whoever u are?
> *


righhht , we riding tomorrow or what? :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 12:34 AM~9892203
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, 96' lincoln, iKeepItReal, DRòN, Fleetwood 305, LARGE, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...



dayummmm ... hi to you too *****!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 7 2008, 11:38 PM~9892254
> *dayummmm ... hi to you too *****!
> *




DAM MA ***** MY BAD HOMIE... WUTZ GOOD MA *****... :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Large and 1 Large Users)
9 Members: LARGE, LARGE, LARGE, LARGE, LARGE, LARGE, LARGE, LARGE, LARGE

:uh: WTF


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Cameras are still rollin for the "Livin the Low Life" show, here's a scene from todays filming!

Big thanx to OG ABEL for coming through and showing the family some love!


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:29 AM~9892156
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: LARGE, TheVIOLATOR, iKeepItReal, Chevillacs, LARGE :biggrin:*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

SUMTHIN 2 STOP SUM HEAT IN DIS BITCH!!!!
































:biggrin:


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

woot woot nothing like some cereal at 1am.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Feb 8 2008, 01:45 AM~9892306
> *:0 :wave: hows it goin LARGE :biggrin:
> *


Chilling! What it dew!

Damm GONZO you drunk already bitch! Cant you see the got the neighborhood locked down!


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

fuk that.....i gots insomnia.......


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Feb 8 2008, 12:50 AM~9892337
> *woot woot nothing like some cereal at 1am.....
> *


 :0 SHETTTTT....ACHINGAO :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

wats gud wit ya.........


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Feb 8 2008, 01:51 AM~9892359
> *fuk that.....i gots insomnia.......
> *



Bitch you got the munchies!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

This is the real heat stopper..............









Quit staring at my lady!!!


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Feb 8 2008, 12:53 AM~9892367
> *wats gud wit ya.........
> *


SAME O....SAME O.....


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

hell yeah.......gotta start the evening wit da cereal......


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Offer the police outside some too, tell them it taste like doughnuts!


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

fuk that......im str8.....too many shots fired.......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i leave for a couple months and already i hear my name on layitlow



> u heard the man jose, do ur research, jus cuz most of his post are in miami fest dont mean shit :no:


joe nothing against you but that aint me i dont have time to be playing hide n go seek



> here's another quick photoshop i did. this was one of my earlier works of art. :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> _note: the guy with the lighsaber was photoshopped by dron._


eric i dont see whats so funny the regal bring it out already  



> Thats it he's caught.... :0 ..nice try..


jose dont stutter when i call you asking you why u saying that im "swanger" when you know that it aint me and then hang up and ontop of that dont pick up im not swanger leave my name out of this forum  
[/quote]


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 7 2008, 07:00 PM~9888928
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que bola lost bitch whats so funny


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 7 2008, 10:21 PM~9890679
> ******* GOT TO MAKE FAKE NAMES TO TALK SOME SHIT  :roflmao: ****** DONT GOT BALLS ANY MORE TO BACK THERE SHIT UP
> *


X100


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Jan 29 2008, 11:06 AM~9812498
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Swanger, Sec2none90, SwitchHitter, BLACKBEAUTY
> :scrutinize: you dont call people back?
> *


Here's where i'm gonna set u str8 linsay...whats wrong homeboy.. you forgot you sent me this...you say its not you, its tampa...? and i say i got nothing to do with tampa, so why the hell would they be calling me..so enough with your little lies.....your getting PATHETIC.. :uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> i leave for a couple months and already i hear my name on layitlow
> joe nothing against you but that aint me i dont have time to be playing hide n go seek
> eric i dont see whats so funny the regal bring it out already
> jose dont stutter when i call you asking you why u saying that im "swanger" when you know that it aint me and then hang up and ontop of that dont pick up im not swanger leave my name out of this forum


[/quote]


And let me guess your DADDY at the shop told u to write this... :uh: :uh:..cause as far as i know you are just thier puppet..


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

And let me guess your DADDY at the shop told u to write this... :uh: :uh:..cause as far as i know you are just thier puppet..
[/quote]
Thats right jose keep editing ur shit its funny ur hard as fuck now that ur rollin wit these ******....thats all you buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 8 2008, 02:40 AM~9892996
> *que bola lost bitch whats so funny
> *



lost ? homie u the one who see me and walk/ drives right by me like ima fuckin starnger or did something to you. as far as i know i aint done nothin to you cuz.and jus cause u seen me with jose dont mean shit . cause the problems between you and him or w.e ... doesnt involve me. and ive sent you plenty of messages on myspace askin you wussup and all dat but u never answered.... so if theres any problems step to me like i man and tell me wussup . cause as far i know i aint got no problems with you.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 03:16 AM~9893109
> *lost ? homie u the one who see me and walk/ drives right by me like ima fuckin starnger or did something to you. as far as i know i aint done nothin to you cuz.and jus cause u seen me with jose dont mean shit . cause the problems between you and him or w.e ... doesnt involve me.  and ive sent you plenty of messages on myspace askin you wussup and all dat but u never answered.... so if theres any problems step to me like i man and tell me wussup . cause as far i know i aint got no problems with you.
> *



correction : mean to say* A * man .


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> And let me guess your DADDY at the shop told u to write this... :uh: :uh:..cause as far as i know you are just thier puppet..


Thats right jose keep editing ur shit its funny ur hard as fuck now that ur rollin wit these ******....thats all you buddy :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Thats fine nelson, but whats real funny to me, is how you put up a gangsta act, in front of the whole world.. when u know damn right, you a rich nancy boy..


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> Thats right jose keep editing ur shit its funny ur hard as fuck now that ur rollin wit these ******....thats all you buddy :thumbsup:


Thats fine nelson, but whats real funny to me, is how you put up a gangsta act, in front of the whole world.. when u know damn right, you a rich nancy boy..
[/quote]
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
Its funny u say that cuz i aint got no money my ol' girl does... but everything i got ive worked for to get. N i didn't go crying to dee when the prices got to high(even though it was already cheap), as a matter of fact ***** ur car look so CLEAN because dee got u the top and helped u out with Evelios price if not u'd still be riding that same stock ass blue that u has not to mention the pinstiping. I didnt always live where i live now as a matter of fact i used to live right next to where evelio used to live and ur boy tito STILL LIVES which they call doral (so is he rich too?). And what makes u so "Gangsta" The only thing u got thats "Gangsta" is the clothes on ur back that ur mom prolly bought for you *****. The only thing U R is a BITCH coming into a club to get hooked up and then SELLOUT when u got what u need, I wish i would've been there when dee saw u that night and u ran into ur car talking bout PLEASE DONT HIT putting up ur window n shit...TO ME THATS THE REAL NANCY SHIT! n don't worry i'll c 1 day bitch, n we'll c my nancy ass beat u all over the fucking pavement

P.S. U owe me some bolts off my shit U kno the ones that u stripped. Can't even put ur own car together.... :rofl: :


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Feb 8 2008, 02:01 AM~9892446
> *fuk that......im str8.....too many shots fired.......
> *


Hell ya i was on the toilet when it started!

Got me all constipated! Aint that some shit!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:27 PM~9892129
> *Whats wrong with being broke?
> 
> My pants dont even have pockets, cause i got nothing to hold!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

4 Members: PINK86REGAL, low low mamii, *GRAND HUSTLE*, GuCcIcRoWnViC

DE PINGA!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

5 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, GbodyonD's, low low mamii, GuCcIcRoWnViC, PINK86REGALwhats up with that gold :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, GRAND HUSTLE, *creepin cutty*, Freakeone 


:wave: WUT'S GOOD MA *****????


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Feb 8 2008, 06:33 AM~9893375
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> Its funny u say that cuz i aint got no money my ol' girl does... but everything i got ive worked for to get. N i didn't go crying to dee when the prices got to high(even though it was already cheap), as a matter of fact ***** ur car look so  CLEAN because dee got u the top and helped u out with Evelios price if not u'd still be riding that same stock ass blue that u has not  to mention the pinstiping. I didnt always live where i live now as a matter of fact i used to live right next to where evelio used to live and ur boy tito STILL LIVES which they call doral (so is he rich too?). And what makes u so "Gangsta" The only thing u got thats "Gangsta" is the clothes on ur back that ur mom prolly bought for you *****. The only thing U R is a BITCH coming into a club to get hooked up and then SELLOUT when u got what u need, I wish i would've been there when dee saw u that night and u ran into ur car talking bout PLEASE DONT HIT putting up ur window n shit...TO ME THATS THE REAL NANCY SHIT! n don't worry i'll c 1 day bitch, n we'll c my nancy ass beat u all over the fucking pavement
> 
> ...


you sir, should not be talking.. nancy..i mean nelson. everyone knows your momma paid for your shit, and you say "hooked up" like it means something. everyone knows RO members get a 10 dollar discount with evelio. rich boy got a cadillac and now you think your tupac. quick question nancy... whats your daily?  

p.s. bring out the ride, been built for a while now, and still never seen in the streets. or what? are you afraid it'll start raining? miami IS unpredictable but damn, get some panchos and rideee :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 08:18 AM~9893567
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, GRAND HUSTLE, creepin cutty, Freakeone
> :wave: WUT'S GOOD MA *****????
> *


wassa gangsta??


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 8 2008, 03:38 AM~9892991
> *joe nothing against you but that aint me i dont have time to be playing hide n go seek
> *


damn ***** where u been, get bak at me whenever u can.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 8 2008, 07:50 AM~9893657
> *wassa gangsta??
> *


CHILLIN ***** CATCHIN UP 2 DIS NOVELA!!! BUT W/E OTHER THAN DAT JUST CHILLIN *****...WUTZ UP WIT DA MOTOR???


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

me 2 lol waiting on parts...hows the paint?? did u get to see my kick panel??? =)


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 8 2008, 07:57 AM~9893683
> *me 2 lol waiting on parts...hows the paint?? did u get to see my kick panel??? =)
> *



*NO SIR I DIDN'T SEE IT...I GOT EVERYTHIN I'M JUST WAITIN 2 SEE IF I SHOULD DO SUM MORE SHIT IN DA FRONT TO MAKE IT LOOK HARDER...I GOT PICS BUT IT'S NOT GONNA BE AS MUCH FUN 2 SEE PEOPLE'S FACES :wow: ... SO U WILL HAVE 2 WAIT HOMIE... BUT DON'T WORRY IT WILL B OUT SOON OUNCE I FIGUERE OUT WUT I WANNA DO...*


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

this shit is too funny


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 7 2008, 05:41 PM~9887814
> *Thanks 4 looking out! :uh:
> *


by a man


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Feb 7 2008, 11:02 PM~9890453
> *ALL THAT SHIT TALKIN UR PRESIDENT HAD TO TAKE APART ONE REGAL TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE SORRY ASS BROKE ****** :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


pussy show your face.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

jacuzzi is the only one to see it i guess...yo if u need anythin let me know


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *Fleetwood 305*, creepin cutty, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, hialeah305boyz
> uh oh
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Swanger_@Feb 7 2008, 06:22 PM~9888553
> *homie you dont know me im from the tampa chapter
> *


 :nono:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange+Feb 7 2008, 10:30 PM~9890150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x100  :thumbsup:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: iKeepItReal, *lylorly*, 95bigbody, Made You A Hater, AM Express, DRòN, Fleetwood 305, IN YA MOUF, PUSHIN 14s, *Fuk U, bung*
:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER+Feb 8 2008, 10:49 AM~9893885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: toxicoWNED


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 7 2008, 07:51 AM~9885148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rat rods?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, iKeepItReal, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, HEAVErollerz90, *DRòN*, 95bigbody, Evelitog


WUTS GOOD *****


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 10:26 AM~9894087
> *god damn it ***** shut the fuck up already, your like the club momma, nag, bitch and moan like shit!! thats why everyone leaves and hates RO SOUTHDADE. because its bitches like you and lyorly who talk so much shit and just give the club a bad rep. only members i see doing shit right is evil and sleeper. you wouldn't have to stand up for your members if they learned to not talk shit and to REALLY let their cars do the talking, not everyone else's cars.
> 
> people get in RO and all a sudden think their suge knight. let your car do the talking, at the rate your going i see you pimping out a wheel chair in the future. CERTIFIED PARALYZED
> ...



FUCK YOU PUSSY BITCH!! ATLEAST I AINT HIDING BEHIND A FAKE USERNAME AIGHT. PEOPLE KNOW WHO I AM. SHOW ME YOUR FUCKING CAR?? BITCH ASS ***** KEEP HIDING BEHIND A COMPUTER SCREEN


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 11:33 AM~9894126
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, iKeepItReal, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, HEAVErollerz90, DRòN, 95bigbody, Evelitog
> WUTS GOOD *****
> *


que bola *****, yo we gettin anxious to see the ride lol, i see u saying ur almost done! :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 8 2008, 11:34 AM~9894136
> *FUCK YOU PUSSY BITCH!! ATLEAST I AINT HIDING BEHIND A FAKE USERNAME AIGHT. PEOPLE KNOW WHO I AM. SHOW ME YOUR FUCKING CAR?? BITCH ASS ***** KEEP HIDING BEHIND A COMPUTER SCREEN
> *


THANK ORLY :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hot rodz,kustoms, sleads and pre 65 lowriders


> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 8 2008, 10:27 AM~9894092
> *rat rods?
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 8 2008, 10:52 AM~9893894
> * :nono:
> *


THANK YOU TOXICONER thumbsup: 

KEEP HIDING , IME FIND YOU AND FUCK YOU UP FOR MAKING BLVD ACES THINK YOUR FROM RO :angry:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 8 2008, 07:49 AM~9893885
> *fuck you u dick pulling bitch.
> *



who sed i was talkin 2 u ? :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 11:51 AM~9894266
> *who sed i was talkin 2 u ?
> *


MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WAS TALKING TO ME.  :biggrin:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly+Feb 8 2008, 11:34 AM~9894136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: how cute


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 8 2008, 08:55 AM~9894291
> *MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WAS  TALKING TO ME.   :biggrin:
> *


its koo

every1 knows i get along with every1


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 11:56 AM~9894296
> *what a potty mouth, go wash your mouth with soap young man! you talk about hiding? you talk so much shit , and your never in the streets, what are you scared of? karma catch up to you and knocking those baby teeth out? last time you were seen was riding BITCH in YOUR OWN CAR!!! and no your girl was not the one driving is was your boyfriend......unless your boyfriend takes it in the ass, then i guess he would be considered your girl. but from the looks of things you might be the bitch of the relationship with your little delicate self. little homie, i can show you my BUS PASS and still be chopping that ford up, but hopefully you can redeem yourself with the built car you bought.
> 
> now we all know how you like it.
> ...


OTRA PUTA :buttkick:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 11:56 AM~9894300
> *its koo
> 
> every1 knows i get along with every1
> *


pussy. why did you back out?








:roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 09:00 AM~9894329
> *pussy. why did you back out?
> 
> 
> ...


bitch i aint back out

i just aint lookin 4 beef wit any1


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 8 2008, 10:50 AM~9894252
> *THANK YOU TOXICONER thumbsup:
> 
> KEEP HIDING , IME FIND YOU AND FUCK YOU UP FOR MAKING BLVD ACES THINK YOUR FROM RO :angry:
> *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 09:39 AM~9894173
> *que bola *****, yo we gettin anxious to see the ride lol, i see u saying ur almost done!  :cheesy:
> *



YES SIR ALMOST *****...DA WHOLE CAR IS COMPLETELY A MAKE OVER...AND I'M PAINTIN DAT BITCH RIGHT U WON'T TELL IT WAS GREEN B4...I'M NOT LEAVIN A SINGLE SPOT WIT OUT IT GETTIN PAINTED... MY PAINTER IS MAKIN MY SHIT LOOK HARD ASS FUCK... IT'S A FORD AND EVERY B TALKIN BAD BOUT IT BUT FUCK DAT SHIT IMMA MAKE MY SHIT ONE OF THE FORD THEY TALK GOOD BOUT *TRUST ME*...ON TOP OF THAT I'VE BEEN DA ONLY OWNER OF MY CAR...SO I KNO HOW MY SHIT B RUNIN


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 8 2008, 12:00 PM~9894327
> *OTRA PUTA :buttkick:
> *



glad to see your not all worked up. your anger management coach would be proud.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 11:04 AM~9894357
> *glad to see your not all worked up. your anger management coach would be proud.
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHA!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ur shit was green?


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

and i know that all of you , even RO are :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 8 2008, 10:06 AM~9894376
> *ur shit was green?
> *



UR FUCKIN RETARDED ***** IT'S A METALLIC...AND @ NITE IT B LOOKIN GREY 4 SUM REASON...BUT W/E U SHOULD KNO MY CAR MORE THEN ANY1 ON DIS BITCH...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 09:09 AM~9894399
> *UR FUCKIN RETARDED ***** IT'S A METALLIC...AND @ NITE IT B LOOKIN GREY 4 SUM REASON...BUT W/E U SHOULD KNO MY CAR MORE THEN ANY1 ON DIS BITCH...
> *



i thought ur car was grey all da time


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 10:11 AM~9894412
> *i thought ur car was grey all da time
> 
> 
> *



OTRO COME PINGA :angry: ...SORRY I GUESS YA'LL ****** KNO MY CAR MORE THEN ME... COJONE :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i do...but u wrote GREEEEN


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 12:11 PM~9894412
> *i thought ur car was grey all da time
> 
> 
> *


lol me too, I knew it was metallic az fuk, but I thought it was grey. so you gonna debut the ride for the streets when its done or your gonna wait till the dub show or blvd aces picnic?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 09:12 AM~9894422
> *OTRO COME PINGA :angry: ...SORRY I GUESS YA'LL ****** KNO MY CAR MORE THEN ME... COJONE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what color duz it say on the title?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 12:17 PM~9894471
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what color duz it say on the title?
> *


lol if he doesn't write back den its the title says grey


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 10:14 AM~9894448
> *lol me too, I knew it was metallic az fuk, but I thought it was grey. so you gonna debut the ride for the streets when its done or your gonna wait till the dub show or blvd aces picnic?
> *




DUB SHOW??? UMM I THINK TAMPA IS SOONER HOMIE BUT FUCK DAT SHIT ***** IMMA BRING IT OUT OUNCE IT'S DONE MY SHIT WILL NEVER BE MISSIN FROM ACTION...FUCK DAT. BUT W/E IT'S NOT GONNA B COMPLETELY FINISH WIT EVERYTHIN BUT ENOUGH 2 RIDE!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> lol if he doesn't write back den its the title says grey


what color duz it say on the title?
[/quote]

*I DON'T KNO WUT YA'LL ****** FIND SO FUCKIN FUNNY ON TELL REAL TIP... IF U WANT I'LL SHO U MY TITLE... SO DA JOKE WILL B ON YA'LL ******...*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> what color duz it say on the title?


*I DON'T KNO WUT YA'LL ****** FIND SO FUCKIN FUNNY ON TELL REAL TIP... IF U WANT I'LL SHO U MY TITLE... SO DA JOKE WILL B ON YA'LL ******...*
[/quote]

damn ***** its a joke, we're eatin shit lol. plus what does it matter if its grey, green or hot pink, point is ur coming out hard as fuk, takin the crownvic game to a new level. correct? dalee


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

guys we are wrong it is green...but like a light minty off green lol soorrryyy ***** thought u meants like a hunter green! lol  daleeeeeeeee cant wait to ride


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> *I DON'T KNO WUT YA'LL ****** FIND SO FUCKIN FUNNY ON TELL REAL TIP... IF U WANT I'LL SHO U MY TITLE... SO DA JOKE WILL B ON YA'LL ******...*


damn ***** its a joke, we're eatin shit lol. plus what does it matter if its grey, green or hot pink, point is ur coming out hard as fuk, takin the crownvic game to a new level. correct? dalee
[/quote]


I UNDERSTAN AND I CHANGED DA PIC SO U CAN GO AND SEE DAT IT'S A WIERD ASS FUCKIN GREEN....AND UR RIGHT BOUT FLIPPIN DA GAME... AND I AIN'T MAD ***** JUST TELLIN U ****** WUT IT IS  ...YA'LL MY BOYS... :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

alright now post some hotties lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 8 2008, 10:29 AM~9894556
> *guys we are wrong it is green...but like a light minty off green lol soorrryyy ***** thought u meants like a hunter green! lol  daleeeeeeeee cant wait to ride
> *


 :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 7 2008, 09:53 PM~9891785
> *FUCK YOU BIG ASS GORRILLA BITCH...I TRY TO FIX SHIT AND HERE COME TALKIN SHIT AGAIN....NOW IF U WANNA DO SOMETHING 18771 SW 104 AVE THATS THE MUTHA FUCKEN ADRESSS IM HERE ***** U AND ME WHENEVER U WANT IM HERE RIGHT THE FUCK NOW N DONT COME WIT UR WHOLE CREW OR THAT LIL WATERGUN U GOT JUST ME AND U ONE ON ONE ITS ME AND EVELIO AT THE SHOP WELL BE HERE TILL 2 IN THE MOURNING........AND MAKE SURE UR DONT COME WITH A WHOLE CREW CUZ ILL TAKE A PICTURE ON PUT IT ON LAYITLOW SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THAT U AS BIGG AS THE PUSSY U ARE..JOSE U WANNA GO HA HA HA  U NEXT BITCH!
> *


 :loco: :twak: :buttkick: :guns: :burn: 
this ***** is crazy fucking with willy!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

low low mamii....i think i stun'd on ur cutty a while back with my truck lol :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: DRòN, *Evelitog*, impalas79, *96' lincoln*, Fleetwood 305, JUST ME, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, low low mamii, IN YA MOUF, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, 94pimplac
:wave: 

yo jorge ur fukin lost. get on AIM.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

is funny i see everybody at the hang outs every week but nobody do shit.....lol
lay it low thugs lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

is funny i see everybody at the hang outs every week but nobody do shit.....lol
lay it low thugs lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:40 PM~9894621
> *is funny i see everybody at the hang outs every week but nobody do shit.....lol
> lay it low thugs lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol x2 but in a way its a good thing. its enough we get fucked with for the nerds peeling out. we dont need fights and shit. then theyll start arresting people and the round ups and all that heat up.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 8 2008, 01:38 AM~9892991
> *i leave for a couple months and already i hear my name on layitlow
> joe nothing against you but that aint me i dont have time to be playing hide n go seek
> eric i dont see whats so funny the regal bring it out already
> *


I KNOW you ain't serious. :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:40 PM~9894621
> *is funny i see everybody at the hang outs every week but nobody do shit.....lol
> lay it low thugs lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol x2 but in a way its a good thing. its enough we get fucked with for the nerds peeling out. we dont need fights and shit. then theyll start arresting people and the round ups and all that heat up.


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 09:44 AM~9894650
> *lol x2 but in a way its a good thing. its enough we get fucked with for the nerds peeling out. we dont need fights and shit. then theyll start arresting people and the round ups and all that heat up.
> *


yeap !!!! i guess !!!!dam is alot of people in here is anybody working 2 day??


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 8 2008, 11:38 AM~9894601
> *low low mamii....i think i stun'd on ur cutty a while back with my truck lol  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: damn how long ago.. lol i've had my shit parked for awhileeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .. :uh:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 10:44 AM~9894650
> *lol x2 but in a way its a good thing. its enough we get fucked with for the nerds peeling out. we dont need fights and shit. then theyll start arresting people and the round ups and all that heat up.
> *



YES SIR WE DON'T NEED SO MORE HEAT UPS... PLUS 4 SUM FUCKIN REASON DA COPS WERE EVERYWHERE THIS WEDNESDAY... :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 8 2008, 11:49 AM~9894688
> *:nono: damn how long ago.. lol i've had my shit parked for awhileeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ..  :uh:
> *


must have been like 2 OR 3 MONTHS AGO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck this, I'm in it for the money.










"popcorn! get your popcorn hiyaaaaaa! hiyaaaaa hiyaaaaa"


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

IM CHARGIN 20$ A HEAD!!!!


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 12:38 PM~9894607
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: DRòN, Evelitog, impalas79, 96' lincoln, Fleetwood 305, JUST ME, GuCcIcRoWnViC, low low mamii, IN YA MOUF, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 94pimplac
> :wave:
> ...



Que Bola ! ! ! 
:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yo0o!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 09:57 AM~9894742
> *fuck this, I'm in it for the money.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii+Feb 8 2008, 12:49 PM~9894688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *96' lincoln*, *95rangeron14z*, 94pimplac, *Evelitog*, creepin cutty, iKeepItReal, *DRòN*, *low low mamii*, 95bigbody


:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 12:06 PM~9894799
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln, 95rangeron14z, 94pimplac, Evelitog, creepin cutty, iKeepItReal, DRòN, low low mamii, 95bigbody
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

yo what they do !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Feb 8 2008, 10:08 AM~9894818
> *yo what they do !!!!!!!!!!!
> *



yoooooooo


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

2 15'S Q POWER 1500 WATT A PIECE.. 1600 WATT AMP.. FOR SALE $400 HOLLA AT ME
SWEET FLEET


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 12:06 PM~9894799
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln, 95rangeron14z, 94pimplac, Evelitog, creepin cutty, iKeepItReal, DRòN, low low mamii, 95bigbody
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

CHILLIN BEAR SO U DOWN TO RIDE OUT TO DA BEACH ON SATURDAY DEN..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Feb 8 2008, 10:14 AM~9894850
> *CHILLIN BEAR SO U DOWN TO RIDE OUT TO DA BEACH ON SATURDAY DEN..
> *



ill hit u up when i get outta work


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 10:15 AM~9894857
> *ill hit u up when i get outta work
> *


 aite.. both of us got a suprise for these ******.. caddy lowrider coming soon haha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Feb 8 2008, 10:22 AM~9894909
> *aite.. both of us got a suprise for these ******.. caddy lowrider coming soon haha!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I THINK THAT IF AT HANG OUTS WE WOULD BE MORE ORGANIZED....(YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKIN ABOUT!! LOL) WE WOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM....? we need to do like the old dudes that go ther wit ther old cars


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: chevyboy01, Sec2none90, DRòN, 94pimplac, SwitchHitter, huesone

QUE BOLA


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 12:06 PM~9894799
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln, 95rangeron14z, 94pimplac, Evelitog, creepin cutty, iKeepItReal, DRòN, low low mamii, 95bigbody
> :wave:
> *





:wave:
lol..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 8 2008, 01:30 PM~9894961
> *I THINK THAT IF AT HANG OUTS WE WOULD BE MORE ORGANIZED....(YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKIN ABOUT!! LOL) WE WOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM....? we need to do like the old dudes that go ther wit ther old cars
> *


foreal, i honestly think, that if we tape up a section of the checkers parking lot, with caution tape, and have everyone park inside , properly , and make it look like the real deal, organized type of shit, maybe even get the old drunk man to guide the people in lol. the cops wont do shit.


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 01:06 PM~9894799
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln, 95rangeron14z, 94pimplac, Evelitog, creepin cutty, iKeepItReal, DRòN, low low mamii, 95bigbody
> :wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> Thats fine nelson, but whats real funny to me, is how you put up a gangsta act, in front of the whole world.. when u know damn right, you a rich nancy boy..


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
Its funny u say that cuz i aint got no money my ol' girl does... but everything i got ive worked for to get. N i didn't go crying to dee when the prices got to high(even though it was already cheap), as a matter of fact ***** ur car look so CLEAN because dee got u the top and helped u out with Evelios price if not u'd still be riding that same stock ass blue that u has not to mention the pinstiping. I didnt always live where i live now as a matter of fact i used to live right next to where evelio used to live and ur boy tito STILL LIVES which they call doral (so is he rich too?). And what makes u so "Gangsta" The only thing u got thats "Gangsta" is the clothes on ur back that ur mom prolly bought for you *****. The only thing U R is a BITCH coming into a club to get hooked up and then SELLOUT when u got what u need, I wish i would've been there when dee saw u that night and u ran into ur car talking bout PLEASE DONT HIT putting up ur window n shit...TO ME THATS THE REAL NANCY SHIT! n don't worry i'll c 1 day bitch, n we'll c my nancy ass beat u all over the fucking pavement

P.S. U owe me some bolts off my shit U kno the ones that u stripped. Can't even put ur own car together.... :rofl: :
[/quote]
its funny you say that, i don't know how to work n cars..when u sir don't even know how to change seals on a piston....And by the you don't gotta wait till one day, you can see me when ever you want bitch.....cause everyone here knows where i be at on wendsadays...so with that said fuk you.. and i'm thru..


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 11:57 AM~9894742
> *fuck this, I'm in it for the money.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH WITH A LARGE DRINK 2 GO WITH IT? :biggrin: ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 12:34 PM~9894979
> *foreal, i honestly think, that if we tape up a section of the checkers parking lot, with caution tape, and have everyone park inside , properly , and make it look like the real deal, organized type of shit, maybe even get the old drunk man to guide the people in lol. the cops wont do shit.
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Feb 7 2008, 09:33 PM~9891579
> *FUCK RO KEEP TALKIN SHIT YOU BITCH NIGGES GONNA SEE WHO U FUCKIN WIT BLVD ACES MIAMI IS THE BEST RO IS THE REST FUCK  YOU BITCH NIGGES
> *



blvd ac3s how many cars hav3 u built that ar3n't fl33ts?
anyon3 could buy a $3,000 rid3 and hav3 it bas3 coat paint3d in th3ir backyard


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

all this shit reminds me of digital wheelz


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wat they do D


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 11:34 AM~9894979
> *foreal, i honestly think, that if we tape up a section of the checkers parking lot, with caution tape, and have everyone park inside , properly , and make it look like the real deal, organized type of shit, maybe even get the old drunk man to guide the people in lol. the cops wont do shit.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

MAYBE IF THERE WAS A LOWRIDER SHOW THERE WOULDNT BE ALL DIZ BEEF, DAMMMMM N WE GOTTA WAIT ALL DA WAY TILL JUNE 22 DA PINIC :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 8 2008, 10:53 AM~9895145
> *MAYBE IF THERE WAS A LOWRIDER SHOW THERE WOULDNT BE ALL DIZ BEEF, DAMMMMM N WE GOTTA WAIT ALL DA WAY TILL JUNE 22 DA PINIC  :biggrin:
> *



sooner than that is da tampa show

when that blvd aces picnic comes there will be no excuses for cars not 2 come out


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 8 2008, 11:53 AM~9895145
> *MAYBE IF THERE WAS A LOWRIDER SHOW THERE WOULDNT BE ALL DIZ BEEF, DAMMMMM N WE GOTTA WAIT ALL DA WAY TILL JUNE 22 DA PINIC  :biggrin:
> *



NOT REALLY HOMIE TAMPA LOWRIDER IS AROUND THE CORNER...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, phukuall, 94pimplac, GuCcIcRoWnViC, COUPE DE BEAR, chevyboy01, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Sec2none90, Fleetwood 305, Evelitog, DRòN


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

do3s switchhitt3r hav3 chrom3 undi3s?
do3s h3 hav3 a show car?

so y is blvd ac3s and ro b33fing ov3r dis littl3 amatur3 rid3r?

<span style='color:red'>RO you didnt los3 a showcar and BLVD AC3S u didnt gain a showcar 3ith3r


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 10:56 AM~9895165
> *sooner than that is da tampa show
> 
> when that blvd aces picnic comes there will be no excuses for cars not 2 come out
> ...


YUH I HOPE SO LETS SEE WHERE ALL DIZ TALKIN GOES TO DAMMMM CUZ OF LATLY ON DIZ LAYITLOW ITS BEEN HEATED LOL


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 01:56 PM~9895165
> *sooner than that is da tampa show
> 
> when that blvd aces picnic comes there will be no excuses for cars not 2 come out
> ...


well , you mean cars that ride. cause theres people on here who don't believe in cruising. they build their cars for the trophy's.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, huesone, GRAND HUSTLE, FUCQH8RS, MISTER ED, phukuall, *Evelitog*, 94pimplac, l*ow low mamii*, *DOUBLE-O*, tunasub_on_u, LOWLYFE62, iKeepItReal, *DRòN*, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, chevyboy01




:wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Drama for your mama. 

LMAO  hno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 8 2008, 12:05 PM~9895225
> *do3s switchhitt3r hav3 chrom3 undi3s?
> do3s h3 hav3 a show car?
> 
> ...


hmm, i don't know. i heard he has magenta thongs though. :dunno:






:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 12:06 PM~9895234
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, huesone, GRAND HUSTLE, FUCQH8RS, MISTER ED, phukuall, Evelitog, 94pimplac, low low mamii, DOUBLE-O, tunasub_on_u, LOWLYFE62, iKeepItReal, DRòN, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


yooooooooooo! that guitar hero you sold me is defected!!!!....lol


the blue button on the guitar sometimes doesn't work!


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 11:07 AM~9895249
> *hmm, i don't know. i heard he has magenta thongs though. :dunno:
> :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 8 2008, 12:07 PM~9895246
> *Drama for your mama.
> LMAO   hno:
> *


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 01:07 PM~9895249
> *hmm, i don't know. i heard he has magenta thongs though. :dunno:
> :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FUCK THAT BEEF SHIT.....THAT SHIT IS PLAYED OUT :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 11:06 AM~9895233
> *well , you mean cars that ride. cause theres people on here who don't believe in cruising. they build their cars for the trophy's.
> *


MAN FUK A TROPHY ITS ABOUT RIDEN DATS DA JOY BELIVE DAT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 94pimplac, GuCcIcRoWnViC, FUCQH8RS, Sec2none90, MIVLIFE, phukuall, 96' lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, MISTER ED, 95rangeron14z, bBblue88olds, low low mamii, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LOWLYFE62, Fuk U, iKeepItReal, Evelitog, DOUBLE-O


for those at work now!!!

every1 better get back 2 work or ur gunna get written up for being on layitlow!!!


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 11:10 AM~9895269
> *FUCK THAT BEEF SHIT.....THAT SHIT IS PLAYED OUT :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 02:10 PM~9895269
> *FUCK THAT BEEF SHIT.....THAT SHIT IS PLAYED OUT :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


but its still entertaining :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 8 2008, 02:05 PM~9895225
> *do3s switchhitt3r hav3 chrom3 undi3s?
> do3s h3 hav3 a show car?
> 
> ...


you must me stupid. look back at the pictures posted of the (current) RO dade rides did you see chrome? not even a-arms at least switchhitter has SOMETHING. and i believe theres gold on his car too. and no, they did not lose a show car, they lost a rider, a car who's constantly in the streets representing whatever club he is in and the lowrider lifestyle. o yea and the only show car in RO is evil's and that orange box. 

unless you know something that we dont


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 11:14 AM~9895312
> *you must me stupid. look back at the pictures posted of the (current) RO dade rides did you see chrome? not even a-arms at least switchhitter has SOMETHING. and i believe theres gold on his car too. and no, they did not lose a show car, they lost a rider, a car who's constantly in the streets representing whatever club he is in and the lowrider lifestyle. o yea and the only show car in RO is evil's and that orange box.
> 
> unless you know something that we dont
> *


 :0


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 01:12 PM~9895285
> *21 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 94pimplac, GuCcIcRoWnViC, FUCQH8RS, Sec2none90, MIVLIFE, phukuall, 96' lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, MISTER ED, 95rangeron14z, bBblue88olds, low low mamii, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LOWLYFE62, Fuk U, iKeepItReal, Evelitog, DOUBLE-O
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 01:12 PM~9895285
> *21 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 94pimplac, GuCcIcRoWnViC, FUCQH8RS, Sec2none90, MIVLIFE, phukuall, 96' lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, MISTER ED, 95rangeron14z, bBblue88olds, low low mamii, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LOWLYFE62, Fuk U, iKeepItReal, Evelitog, DOUBLE-O
> 
> ...



THATS SO TRUE......


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

15 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, iKeepItReal, 94pimplac, Evelitog, MISTER ED, DRòN, Sec2none90, 95rangeron14z, GRAND HUSTLE, *DOUBLE-O*, LOWLYFE62, 96' lincoln, FUCQH8RS, bBblue88olds, tRiCk oR tReAt 2

WUT IT IS HOMIE...U STILL IN DA MOOD 4 PINCHO MAN LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 8 2008, 12:10 PM~9895262
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



and no, i wasn't ranking on jose. it was just joking around. so before everyone comes on here thinking that i'm "trying him".


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

for those at work now!!!

every1 better get back 2 work or ur gunna get written up for being on layitlow!!!
[/quote]

WUT U TALKIN BOUT WILLIS :cheesy: :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 8 2008, 01:05 PM~9895225
> *do3s switchhitt3r hav3 chrom3 undi3s?
> do3s h3 hav3 a show car?
> 
> ...



do you have dyslexia or something u keep writting your E backwards ? :dunno:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

17 Members: low low mamii, LOWLYFE62, Fuk U, GuCcIcRoWnViC, 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O, *FairyTales*, impalas79, iKeepItReal, Evelitog, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Sec2none90, 94pimplac, DRòN, GRAND HUSTLE, FUCQH8RS, bBblue88olds

:wave:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 02:18 PM~9895337
> *and no, i wasn't ranking on jose. it was just joking around. so before everyone comes on here thinking that i'm "trying him".
> *


its gonna happen either way sir.. but wow that was a good one lol angie n i almost got fired due to all our laughter :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)

hno: hno: 

16 Members: 96' lincoln, LOWLYFE62, l*ow low mamii*, Fuk U, *GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, FairyTales*, impalas79, iKeepItReal, *Evelitog, tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, Sec2none90, 94pimplac,* DRòN*, GRAND HUSTLE, FUCQH8RS
:wave:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

FairyTales, FUCQH8RS, iKeepItReal, *low low mamii*, phukuall, *96' lincoln*, LOWLYFE62, Fuk U, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, impalas79, Evelitog, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, Sec2none90, 94pimplac, DRòN, GRAND HUSTLE

:wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:45 PM~9892302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work large hopefully this will get mia more excited to bring out more lowriders! Including my lazy azz :yes:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 01:24 PM~9895382
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> hno: hno:
> ...



HELLO LOST ONE.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:55 PM~9892388
> *This is the real heat stopper..............
> 
> 
> ...


i cant help it shes makin me hungry,im about to go shoot a cow for dinner!! :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LOWLYFE62, phukuall, FairyTales, FUCQH8RS, low low mamii, DOUBLE-O, 96' lincoln, iKeepItReal, Fuk U, GuCcIcRoWnViC, impalas79, Evelitog, Sec2none90, 94pimplac*


tortaaaa!!!!!


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 02:21 PM~9895358
> *do you have dyslexia  or something u keep writting your E backwards ? :dunno:
> *


i bet you googled the word dyslexia before you posted... didn't want to spell it wrong









and either he thinks hes too cool for E's or his keyboard is just missing that key.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 01:24 PM~9895388
> *FairyTales, FUCQH8RS, iKeepItReal, low low mamii, phukuall, 96' lincoln, LOWLYFE62, Fuk U, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, impalas79, Evelitog, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Sec2none90, 94pimplac, DRòN , GRAND HUSTLE
> 
> :wave:
> *



u forgot the most important person... *JOE*!


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 02:24 PM~9895382
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> hno: hno:
> ...


dam u request me on myspace or send me ur email carajo


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 01:24 PM~9895388
> *FairyTales, FUCQH8RS, iKeepItReal, low low mamii, phukuall, 96' lincoln, LOWLYFE62, Fuk U, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, impalas79, Evelitog, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Sec2none90, 94pimplac, DRòN , GRAND HUSTLE
> 
> :wave:
> *



u forgot the most important person... *JOE*!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 01:24 PM~9895388
> *FairyTales, FUCQH8RS, iKeepItReal, low low mamii, phukuall, 96' lincoln, LOWLYFE62, Fuk U, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, impalas79, Evelitog, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Sec2none90, 94pimplac, DRòN , GRAND HUSTLE
> 
> :wave:
> *



u forgot the most important person... *JOE*!

doublleee postt!


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 02:22 PM~9895367
> *its gonna happen either way sir.. but wow that was a good one lol angie n i almost got fired due to all our laughter  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:07 PM~9891940
> *Man yall trippin, on here.... the time your wasting on here yall can be working on your cars!
> Like i say,"Let the cars do the talking!"
> 
> ...


THATS REAL TALK!!! WE NEED TO REP OUR COUNTY TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:07 PM~9891940
> *Man yall trippin, on here.... the time your wasting on here yall can be working on your cars!
> Like i say,"Let the cars do the talking!"
> 
> ...


THATS REAL TALK!!! WE NEED TO REP OUR COUNTY TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 02:30 PM~9895444
> *u forgot the most important person... JOE!
> *



hi joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry tooorrttaaa i didnt know he was dron i NEVER get on LIL


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 02:30 PM~9895447
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 8 2008, 11:05 AM~9895225
> *do3s switchhitt3r hav3 chrom3 undi3s?
> do3s h3 hav3 a show car?
> 
> ...


Yeah but you lost a street rider.. and FUCK YOU! AND SHOW WHO DA FUK U ARE...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 02:34 PM~9895477
> *hi joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry tooorrttaaa i didnt know he was dron i NEVER get on LIL
> *


 :wave: it is packed today in here, pretty entertaining stuff when ur bored at work


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 02:47 PM~9895538
> *:wave:  it is packed today in here, pretty entertaining stuff when ur bored at work
> *


most u these nigggas at home


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 01:27 PM~9895415
> *i bet you googled the word dyslexia before you posted... didn't want to spell it wrong
> 
> 
> ...



i spell checked it :uh:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 11:49 AM~9895544
> *most u these nigggas at home
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND STILL GETIN MONEY


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 02:42 PM~9895516
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 01:51 PM~9895561
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND STILL GETIN MONEY
> *



tru that !!! unemployment is tha shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 02:51 PM~9895561
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND STILL GETIN MONEY
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out this drunk bitch from last night :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 11:52 AM~9895567
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 01:53 PM~9895582
> *check out this drunk bitch from last night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



was she having a seizure ?


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> was she having a seizure ?
> [/quote :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

JUST LIKE TO WELCOME ALL DA NEWEST MEMBERS TO DA BOULEVARD ACES FAMILY WELCOME TO A REAL FAMILY DATS NOT ABOUT GETTING PAID FRONT ITS OWN MEMBERS! ACES TAKING OVER DA 305 uffin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 02:51 PM~9895561
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND STILL GETIN MONEY
> *


thats the good life :uh: someday


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

15 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, Sec2none90, Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln, caprice ridah, SpLiFf4, D-TOWN 78, FairyTales, Fuk U, Luxury Roller, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, low low mamii, DRòN, TiggerLS
WE GOT BLVD IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 11:18 AM~9895337
> *and no, i wasn't ranking on jose. it was just joking around. so before everyone comes on here thinking that i'm "trying him".
> *


well you sure made it seem that way... :uh:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 02:58 PM~9895616
> *thats the good life  :uh: someday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 01:59 PM~9895620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tremenda tortilla !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 8 2008, 02:00 PM~9895629
> *well you sure made it seem that way... :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 8 2008, 01:00 PM~9895629
> *well you sure made it seem that way... :uh:
> *


 don't get mad if you can't take a fucken joke. if i was trying you, you would know.

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:

i'm not like these people making fake accounts i wouldn't use a fake name

:uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 8 2008, 03:00 PM~9895629
> *well you sure made it seem that way... :uh:
> *


naw jose hes just a fool


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

16 Members: DRòN, D-TOWN 78, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, SwitchHitter, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, SpLiFf4, DOUBLE-O, Made You A Hater, FairyTales, *Mr Impala*, GRAND HUSTLE, 96' lincoln, Sec2none90, Scarface, low low mamii, Fuk U

oh no , 5-0! :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 8 2008, 03:00 PM~9895629
> *well you sure made it seem that way... :uh:
> *


chrome undies no magenta thongs 

do u get it now? 


LMFAO!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 03:05 PM~9895657
> *chrome undies no magenta thongs
> 
> do u get it now?
> ...


i just got it :|


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Feb 7 2008, 04:59 PM~9888916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro ive even forgotten when the meetings are. holla @ me.. i'll see when i can show up


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 01:03 PM~9895652
> *naw jose hes just a fool
> *




damn joe, you've had the ps2 for sale on your sig for years. they're already making the ps63 and you're still trying to tax for the ps2. :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 02:05 PM~9895657
> *chrome undies no magenta thongs
> 
> do u get it now?
> ...



i still dont get it


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 8 2008, 02:00 PM~9895629
> *well you sure made it seem that way... :uh:
> *


 :guns: 












:roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 12:05 PM~9895661
> *i just got it  :|
> *


you mind helping me out.. cause i still don't get the joke..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 01:06 PM~9895670
> *i still dont get it
> *



wow torta, you really are that slow?


"undies" you know, just like the superman one's that joe said you were wearing at the hangout.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Feb 8 2008, 02:06 PM~9895665
> *cuz he has a nice left jab followed by a right hook, lol. got me a COUPLE times
> 
> *


 lol .. fuck it train em now .. by the time hes five he could fight hollyfield n shit


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 11:59 AM~9895620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JESUS.TAKE THE FORKS AND PLATES OUT..A COMEEERRRR CUBAN STYLE :yes: :yes: :worship:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 02:08 PM~9895684
> *wow torta, you really are that slow?
> "undies" you know, just like the superman one's that joe said you were wearing at the hangout.
> *



***** i do get it ... i guess next time imma have to put the :uh: face so you could know i was being sarcastic!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 12:57 PM~9895606
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












:dunno:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 11:59 AM~9895620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JESUS.TAKE THE FORKS AND PLATES OUT..A COMEEERRRR CUBAN STYLE :yes: :yes: :worship:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 02:08 PM~9895684
> *wow torta, you really are that slow?
> "undies" you know, just like the superman one's that joe said you were wearing at the hangout.
> *



and they were ninja turtle ones not superman ... DUMBASS! :twak:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Feb 8 2008, 03:06 PM~9895670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they said chrome undies. like CHROME UNDERWEAR. and then eric with his witty sense of humor said. no not chrome underwear, maybe magenta, (cuz ur car)


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 03:06 PM~9895670
> *i still dont get it
> *


:dunno: chrome undies? :nono:no, magenta thongs.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 02:09 PM~9895698
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 01:10 PM~9895706
> *and they were ninja turtle ones not superman ... DUMBASS!  :twak:
> *



hey man, dron said they were superman. i guess he was too busy with other things he didn't care to notice. lolol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> and all that shit talkin and your president didnt even build that blue hood money lac


i did this in no time







[/QUOTE]


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

shit is boring in here.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 01:10 PM~9895709
> *they said chrome undies.  like CHROME UNDERWEAR. and then eric with his witty sense of humor said. no not chrome underwear, maybe magenta, (cuz ur car)
> *



so this "new member" knows my name? :scrutinize:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 03:11 PM~9895718
> *hey man, dron said they were superman. i guess he was too busy with other things he didn't care to notice. lolol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 02:12 PM~9895726
> *shit is boring in here.
> *



nah this is quite entertainin . :cheesy:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

and this come out soon
img]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/cadillac_01/IMG_1557.jpg[/img]


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

ZzZzZzZZzzzzZzZZzzzzzz


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 03:09 PM~9895698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just sent u a pm


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 8 2008, 12:15 PM~9895746
> *and this come out soon
> img]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/cadillac_01/IMG_1557.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...


and rideing daily.. in the streets!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 03:09 PM~9895698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the regals gonna look hard in blue!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 02:13 PM~9895735
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



the fuck u laughing at .. i heard u got real magenta thongs in your closet. ! :uh: :angry:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

low low mamii tell me wutcha wanna be? :nicoderm:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 03:17 PM~9895765
> *low low mamii tell me wutcha wanna be?  :nicoderm:
> *


inside if u


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 03:17 PM~9895765
> *low low mamii tell me wutcha wanna be?  :nicoderm:
> *


i meant inside of u


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 03:17 PM~9895759
> *the fuck u laughing at .. i heard u got real magenta thongs in your closet. ! :uh:  :angry:
> *


yea, when are u coming to pick them up?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 12:20 PM~9895778
> *yea, when are u coming to pick them up?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 03:20 PM~9895780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 02:20 PM~9895778
> *yea, when are u coming to pick them up?
> *



u better talk to your boy jose .. their his! UH OH SECRETS OUT!


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 03:18 PM~9895770
> *inside if u
> *


  :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 02:20 PM~9895791
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



or apprently double O wants them .


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 03:21 PM~9895796
> *u better talk to your boy jose .. their his!  UH OH SECRETS OUT!
> *


den why did u pay for them? valentines day gift? :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 12:22 PM~9895800
> *or apprently double O wants them .
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 01:21 PM~9895796
> *u better talk to your boy jose .. their his!  UH OH SECRETS OUT!
> *




they're****************



apparently that spell check isn't idiot proof.
:cheesy:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 02:17 PM~9895765
> *low low mamii tell me wutcha wanna be?  :nicoderm:
> *


A ROCKSTARRRRRRRR.. AFTER THE SONG HAS BEEEEEEEEEN OVER.. LOL :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Feb 8 2008, 02:22 PM~9895805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nah ... late christmas present .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 02:23 PM~9895808
> *they're****************
> apparently that spell check isn't idiot proof.
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 03:13 PM~9895733
> *so this "new member" knows my name? :scrutinize:
> *


ofcourse, when you take 10 years to finish a car, you tend to go down in miami history.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN!!!!! i have to go to work soon :angry: :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 03:23 PM~9895808
> *they're****************
> apparently that spell check isn't idiot proof.
> :cheesy:
> *


lmao!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 02:27 PM~9895839
> *ofcourse, when you take 10 years to finish a car, you tend to go down in miami history.
> *



and what have you built ? :uh:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 03:27 PM~9895839
> *ofcourse, when you take 10 years to finish a car, you tend to go down in miami history.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 03:28 PM~9895847
> *and what have you built ? :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 03:27 PM~9895839
> *ofcourse, when you take 10 years to finish a car, you tend to go down in miami history.
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 12:19 PM~9895777
> *i meant inside of u
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 01:27 PM~9895839
> *ofcourse, when you take 10 years to finish a car, you tend to go down in miami history.
> *



:cheesy: that was a good one.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 01:28 PM~9895847
> *and what have i built ? :uh:
> *



a white lincoln ugly as fuck, he tried to juice it, but failed horribly when the gears and motors kept going on him. oh yeah, there was also something about tranny fluid? :dunno:


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 03:28 PM~9895847
> *and what have you built ? :uh:
> *


well at one point in my life, I got a stock car, put used 13s on it, and drilled holes in my bumper for nothing. 

so what have you built? :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 01:33 PM~9895895
> *well at one point in my life, I got a stock car, put used 13s on it, and drilled holes in my bumper for nothing.
> 
> so what have you built? :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 02:33 PM~9895894
> *a white lincoln ugly as fuck, he tried to juice it, but failed horribly when the gears and motors kept going on him. oh yeah, there was also something about tranny fluid? :dunno:
> *


 dayum bitch i look out for you and u gon try me !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 01:35 PM~9895918
> *dayum bitch i look out for you and u gon try me !
> *



dude, why does everyone take everything i say to the ass. it's a fucken joke torta! get a grip!


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 03:33 PM~9895894
> *a white lincoln ugly as fuck, he tried to juice it, but failed horribly when the gears and motors kept going on him. oh yeah, there was also something about tranny fluid? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: it was blue. get your facts straight. :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 02:33 PM~9895895
> *well at one point in my life, I got a stock car, put used 13s on it, and drilled holes in my bumper for nothing.
> 
> so what have you built? :cheesy:
> *



LMAO! sounds familiar . :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

this shit here ***** better than telemundo novelas


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

LMAO!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 03:37 PM~9895944
> *this shit here ***** better than telemundo novelas
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: mhmm


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 11:59 AM~9895620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP DOUBLE-O I KNOW YOU GOT MORE PIX POST THEM BITCHES ***** :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 01:37 PM~9895944
> *this shit here ***** better than telemundo novelas
> 
> 
> ...



quick, call claudio to video tape this shit maybe angel can get a copy over to some one over there at the tv station. maybe cut us some kind of deal.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 02:40 PM~9895961
> *quick, call claudio to video tape this shit maybe angel can get a copy over to some one over there at the tv station. maybe cut us some kind of deal.
> *



LMAOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and if that fails, maybe claudio can talk to don francisco about a segment on sabado gigante


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 12:37 PM~9895944
> *this shit here ***** better than telemundo novelas
> 
> 
> ...


ALL WE NEED IS FLACO & CLAUDIO


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 12:37 PM~9895944
> *this shit here ***** better than telemundo novelas
> 
> 
> ...


ALL WE NEED IS FLACO & CLAUDIO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:39 PM~9895959
> *WHATS UP DOUBLE-O I KNOW YOU GOT MORE PIX POST THEM BITCHES ***** :biggrin:
> *


let me see :cheesy:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 03:42 PM~9895978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i posted this up for u danny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Scarface, Sec2none90, GRAND HUSTLE, *DOUBLE-O*, 95bigbody, huesone, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, *96' lincoln*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, FairyTales, Evelitog, *bBblue88olds*, Fuk U, low low mamii

:wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 12:42 PM~9895978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE THATS THE TYPE OF SHIT WE NEED TO POST FUCK BEEF..WE ONLY LIVE ONCE AND YALL STRESSIN BOUT BEEF :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

five bars later :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:50 PM~9896047
> *SEE THATS THE TYPE OF SHIT WE NEED TO POST FUCK BEEF..WE ONLY LIVE ONCE AND YALL STRESSIN BOUT BEEF :twak:
> *


that's what i'm screaming too big dog let the cars do the talking


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

why sit so quiet all of a sudden


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 03:57 PM~9896118
> *why sit so quiet all of a sudden
> *


dunno, but keep postin pics :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 03:57 PM~9896118
> *why sit so quiet all of a sudden
> *


ur sucias scared everyone away lol :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 02:01 PM~9896144
> *ur sucias scared everyone away lol :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


or, everyone's beating their meat at work. lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 02:00 PM~9896136
> *dunno, but keep postin pics
> 
> 
> ...



see what i mean :nicoderm:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 04:01 PM~9896144
> *ur sucias scared everyone away lol :uh:
> *


 what u need to do is post up some pics of u in a thong or something ????


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY









{edited at members request}
[/quote]




> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 23 2003, 03:07 PM~422323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Feb 8 2008, 04:05 PM~9896167
> *what u need to do is post up some pics of u in a thong or something ????
> *


 :0 :0 not here maybe later on myspace just for u lmaoo :roflmao:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 04:03 PM~9896154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> or, everyone's beating their meat at work. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 04:07 PM~9896181
> *:0  :0  not here maybe later on myspace just for u lmaoo :roflmao:
> *


thats what im talking about some of that freaky shit i know u got it in u girl :worship:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 04:07 PM~9896184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 i thinhk she's right shit 2 quiet


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 04:04 PM~9896159
> *see what i mean :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fuck it :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (*3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)

dayum everytime it adds up to more unknown people .. :uh:  

16 Members: 96' lincoln, sucio138, *LANNGA305*, Sec2none90, TJCUSTOMS, GRAND HUSTLE, *FairyTales, tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, kicksup2, Austin Ace, *DOUBLE-O, Scarface, DRòN*, 95bigbody, *SwitchHitter*, tru6lu305



:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 03:17 PM~9896230
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *



OSCAR YOUR THE FUCKIN MAN!!! MORE PICS!


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Oct 3 2006, 01:45 PM~6296182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

17 Members: FairyTales, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, GRAND HUSTLE, Sec2none90, Vueunme, sucio138, lowbikeon20z, *LANNGA305*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DOUBLE-O, kicksup2, Austin Ace, TJCUSTOMS, Scarface, 95bigbody, SwitchHitter, tru6lu305 

:wave:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

yo dade lincoln holla at yo boy dawg...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Feb 8 2008, 03:21 PM~9896260
> *yo dade lincoln holla at yo boy dawg...
> *



????


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 04:15 PM~9896225
> *fuck it  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 01:15 PM~9896225
> *fuck it  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


TODO EL MUNDO CON LA LENGUA AFUERA :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

15 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *SwitchHitter*, MIVLIFE, slash, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, Sec2none90, *DRòN*, LANNGA305, lowbikeon20z, Vueunme, GRAND HUSTLE, FairyTales, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, sucio138


DE MADRE!!!! OSCAR TAKIN OVER ON MY PICS LOL IMMA HAVE 2 SHO SUM MORE HUH??? :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 03:29 PM~9896308
> *15 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, SwitchHitter, MIVLIFE, slash, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Sec2none90, DRòN, LANNGA305, lowbikeon20z, Vueunme, GRAND HUSTLE, FairyTales, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, sucio138
> DE MADRE!!!! OSCAR TAKIN OVER ON MY PICS LOL IMMA HAVE 2 SHO SUM MORE HUH??? :0
> *



yea and make it quick *****!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 04:29 PM~9896308
> *15 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, SwitchHitter, MIVLIFE, slash, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Sec2none90, DRòN, LANNGA305, lowbikeon20z, Vueunme, GRAND HUSTLE, FairyTales, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, sucio138
> DE MADRE!!!! OSCAR TAKIN OVER ON MY PICS LOL IMMA HAVE 2 SHO SUM MORE HUH??? :0
> *


yea of that girl in the gold :biggrin:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

lannga305 waz up dawg


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

JEEAAHH


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 02:30 PM~9896315
> *yea and make it quick *****!
> *



I'M @ WORK ***** AND THEY HAVE MY PHOTOBUCKET CLOCKED LOL I WONDER WHY LMAO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 01:29 PM~9896308
> *15 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, SwitchHitter, MIVLIFE, slash, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Sec2none90, DRòN, LANNGA305, lowbikeon20z, Vueunme, GRAND HUSTLE, FairyTales, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, sucio138
> DE MADRE!!!! OSCAR TAKIN OVER ON MY PICS LOL IMMA HAVE 2 SHO SUM MORE HUH??? :0
> *


HERE'S A LITTLE REGALO FOR MY LAY IT LOW ****** , ya'll share this bitch  i'm out


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

ALLRIGHT THATS IT EVERYONE GET BACK TO WORK !!! NO MORE SHIT TALKIN !!!!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Feb 8 2008, 05:32 PM~9896320
> *lannga305 waz up dawg
> *


WHOS THIS ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 8 2008, 03:36 PM~9896341
> *ALLRIGHT THATS IT EVERYONE GET BACK TO WORK !!! NO MORE SHIT TALKIN !!!!
> *


 HAHAHAHA! YEA RITE ! SHOULDNT U BE WORKING RIGHT NOW TOO ?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 05:37 PM~9896350
> *HAHAHAHA! YEA RITE ! SHOULDNT U BE WORKING RIGHT NOW TOO ?
> *


NIGA IAM ON THE UNEMPLOYMENT BLOCK LIKE U DONT HATE LOL


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Feb 7 2008, 10:33 PM~9891579
> *FUCK WHO .......... WHO IS THE REST ........
> *



KEEP THE NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH...WHEN THE SHOWZ COME UP LET THEM DECIDE WHO HAS OR BUILT WHAT...THE NAME DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH WHAT YOU GOT GOING ON WITH PEEPZ!





NOW...BACK TO THE PICZ! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 8 2008, 03:40 PM~9896367
> *NIGA IAM ON THE UNEMPLOYMENT BLOCK LIKE U DONT HATE LOL
> *



yea... me you and about 16 otha mothafuckas in here


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 8 2008, 04:40 PM~9896367
> *NIGA IAM ON THE UNEMPLOYMENT BLOCK LIKE U DONT HATE LOL
> *


mR.LANNGA YOUR FIRED FOR BEING ON LIL INSTEAD OF WORKING ON MY CASE!

DAMMIT I NEED A NEW LAWYER


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: LOWLYFE62, Scarface, LANNGA305, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, FairyTales, *96' lincoln*, Evelitog, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, Vueunme, Sec2none90,* SwitchHitter*, slash, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*
:wave:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Mark


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 05:43 PM~9896382
> *mR.LANNGA YOUR FIRED FOR BEING ON LIL INSTEAD OF WORKING ON MY CASE!
> 
> DAMMIT I NEED A NEW LAWYER
> *


HEY HEY HEY !!! ITS MR.LANNGA305 TO U OK AND IAM STILL WORKING ON UR CASE SIEMS TO ALITTLE CONFUSING SINCE WE THESE 3 LITTLE RATS RUNNING AROUND UR HOUSE


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 8 2008, 05:43 PM~9896385
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: LOWLYFE62, Scarface, LANNGA305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, FairyTales, 96' lincoln, Evelitog, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, Vueunme, Sec2none90, SwitchHitter, slash, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 8 2008, 03:51 PM~9896414
> *:wave:
> *



FAIL!!!


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

I know im getting fired today . . . I've been on this shit all day . . . Fuck it more pic . . .


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

there, now people can't talk shit saying your not posting your chapter.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 04:54 PM~9896434
> *FAIL!!!
> *


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

I HAVE A STACK OF OVER 50 ORDERS ONLY ENTERED 3 SO FAR I GET OUT IN 28 MIN THANKS TO LAYITLOW....


HOPEFULYL THEY FIRE ME AND I GET UN EMPLOYEMENT LIKE TORRRRTA AND LANNGA WOOHOO


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 04:59 PM~9896464
> *I HAVE A STACK OF OVER 50 ORDERS ONLY ENTERED 3 SO FAR I GET OUT IN 28 MIN THANKS TO LAYITLOW....
> HOPEFULYL THEY FIRE ME AND I GET UN EMPLOYEMENT LIKE TORRRRTA AND LANNGA WOOHOO
> *


liz what happen with the dispatcher thing?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 05:54 PM~9896434
> *FAIL!!!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 8 2008, 05:02 PM~9896478
> *liz what happen with the dispatcher thing?
> *


I TOOK THE WRITTEN TEST 2WEEKS AGO && PASSED :biggrin: TODAY I TOOK THE TYPING PART, HOPEFULLY I PASSED IT. THEN I THINK COMES DRUG TEST AND THEN NEW JOB WOOHOO N THE MIRAGE IS GONNA GET SPOILED AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Feb 8 2008, 03:55 PM~9896437
> *I know im getting fired today . . . I've been on this shit all day . . . Fuck it more pic . . .
> *



u fuckin deserve it to asshole! and u aint been working dere that long i bet ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 8 2008, 04:03 PM~9896483
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



and ***** wtf happened yesturday ? OHH NO ILL BE BACK I NEVER SELL OUT!!! :uh:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

*96' lincoln*

Im starting to dislike u STILL NO AM REQUEST ON MYSPACE CARAJO!!!!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 8 2008, 04:08 PM~9896507
> *96' lincoln
> 
> Im starting to dislike u STILL NO AM REQUEST ON MYSPACE CARAJO!!!!!!!
> *



FUCK MY SPACE !


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 05:09 PM~9896512
> *FUCK MY SPACE !
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 05:04 PM~9896491
> *u fuckin deserve it to asshole! and u aint been working dere that long i bet ?
> *


Ive been here for a while . . . but fuck it save me a spot at the unemployment line ill be there soon . . .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Feb 8 2008, 04:16 PM~9896546
> *Ive been here for a while . . . but fuck it save me a spot at the unemployment line ill be there soon . . .
> *



fuck it ! :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 03:57 PM~9896450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOUND THEM :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 8 2008, 10:45 AM~9895080
> *blvd ac3s how many cars hav3 u built that ar3n't fl33ts?
> anyon3 could buy a $3,000 rid3 and hav3 it bas3 coat paint3d in th3ir backyard
> *


FUCK YOU BITCH NOW YOU CALLIN OUT BLVD ACES. WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOT?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 8 2008, 10:05 AM~9895225
> *do3s switchhitt3r hav3 chrom3 undi3s?
> do3s h3 hav3 a show car?
> 
> ...


the orange monte didn't have chrome


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 8 2008, 05:37 PM~9896663
> *FUCK YOU BITCH NOW YOU CALLIN OUT BLVD ACES. WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOT?
> *


:QUOTE(phukuall @ Feb 8 2008, 10:45 AM) 
blvd ac3s how many cars hav3 u built that ar3n't fl33ts?
anyon3 could buy a $3,000 rid3 and hav3 it bas3 coat paint3d in th3ir backyard

YEA WHAT CAR YOU GOT


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 8 2008, 06:16 PM~9896547
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


DAMN NIGA DID U WAKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED TODAY OR WAT, WATS WIT ALL THE HATEING :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

what it do big M.


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 8 2008, 05:32 PM~9896634
> *FOUND THEM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks. who's that evelio and joe? where's the 3 time member of the year orly at?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

who needs shaq. the real miami heat is on lay it ow...... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iKeepItReal_@Feb 8 2008, 04:52 PM~9896762
> *:0  thanks. who's that evelio and joe? where's the 3 time member of the year orly at?
> *


YEAH THATS JOE AND EVIL..DONT KNOW BOUT THE OTHER KID


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hey oscar long time *****.... wats up in tampa...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

what up j.p. i see you


----------



## iKeepItReal (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 8 2008, 05:43 PM~9896697
> *:QUOTE(phukuall @ Feb 8 2008, 10:45 AM)
> blvd ac3s how many cars hav3 u built that ar3n't fl33ts?
> anyon3 could buy a $3,000 rid3 and hav3 it bas3 coat paint3d in th3ir backyard
> ...



talking to yourself does not make your crazy, its answering back to yourself that makes you crazy. keep that in mind.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 8 2008, 04:55 PM~9896775
> *hey oscar long time *****.... wats up in tampa...
> *


WHATS UP ED :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 7 2008, 08:53 PM~9891785
> *FUCK YOU BIG ASS GORRILLA BITCH...I TRY TO FIX SHIT AND HERE COME TALKIN SHIT AGAIN....NOW IF U WANNA DO SOMETHING 18771 SW 104 AVE THATS THE MUTHA FUCKEN ADRESSS IM HERE ***** U AND ME WHENEVER U WANT IM HERE RIGHT THE FUCK NOW N DONT COME WIT UR WHOLE CREW OR THAT LIL WATERGUN U GOT JUST ME AND U ONE ON ONE ITS ME AND EVELIO AT THE SHOP WELL BE HERE TILL 2 IN THE MOURNING........AND MAKE SURE UR DONT COME WITH A WHOLE CREW CUZ ILL TAKE A PICTURE ON PUT IT ON LAYITLOW SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THAT U AS BIGG AS THE PUSSY U ARE..JOSE U WANNA GO HA HA HA  U NEXT BITCH!
> *


i like this one :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 8 2008, 04:55 PM~9896783
> *what up j.p. i see you
> *


:no:
no you dont...you just think you do.. :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

IS SOMEONE LOOKIN FOR THEIR DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fucken rain mannnnnn....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin: DAMN, ARE THOSE CHROME GAS TANK STRAPS?


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

AND YES THIS WAS BUILT FROM THE GROUND UP :0


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 07:10 PM~9896859
> *fucken rain mannnnnn....
> *


IT AINT LIKE U GO ANY WHERE ANYWAYZ NIGA JUST KEEP PLAYIN ON UR COMPUTER STOP TALKIN SHIT LOL...........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 8 2008, 04:18 PM~9896903
> *IT AINT LIKE U GO ANY WHERE ANYWAYZ NIGA JUST KEEP PLAYIN ON UR COMPUTER STOP TALKIN SHIT LOL...........
> *



lol fuck you ill throw a car jack at your head.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 07:20 PM~9896913
> *lol fuck you ill throw a car jack at your head.
> *


LOL YEAH SURE BITCH, THATS FUCKED UP THU, I SEE HOW IT IS PINGA BREATH !!!!!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

:biggrin: http://www.zshare.net/video/7132404aeb7c4e/


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 8 2008, 09:45 AM~9895080
> *blvd ac3s how many cars hav3 u built that ar3n't fl33ts?
> anyon3 could buy a $3,000 rid3 and hav3 it bas3 coat paint3d in th3ir backyard
> *


if you was talking about my shit it was done at VERA CADILLAC


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, DANNY305, D-TOWN ROLLIN 62, Boulevard305, Fleetwood 305 :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 8 2008, 04:43 PM~9896697
> *:QUOTE(phukuall @ Feb 8 2008, 10:45 AM)
> blvd ac3s how many cars hav3 u built that ar3n't fl33ts?
> anyon3 could buy a $3,000 rid3 and hav3 it bas3 coat paint3d in th3ir backyard
> ...



hey jail bird dick face listen up yea ur right clear coat base coat is cheap but if i'm right which i think i am ask joe why his caddie thats candy lost to a clear coat car in miami lowrider , oh and it was a BLVD ACES CAR


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 05:20 PM~9896913
> *lol fuck you ill throw a car jack at your head.
> *



LMAOOOO!!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Feb 8 2008, 05:34 PM~9896977
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CANSOMEONE PLEASE ASK JOE IF THIS WAS THE CAR THAT BEAT HIM IN LOWRIDER I THINK IT WAS


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

more pix of them hoes! where they at?


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

more pix of them hoes! where they at?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Feb 8 2008, 05:55 PM~9897116
> *more pix of them hoes! where they at?
> *


of who linsy from ro south dade he's never around for pics


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2008, 02:35 PM~9896337
> *HERE'S A LITTLE REGALO FOR MY LAY IT LOW ****** , ya'll share this bitch    i'm out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*NEW PEARL MAGNUM SRT WIT 22'S 3 PIECE GFG'S...PAINTED @ CHANTI CUSTOMZ...786-232-1984* :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SpLiFf4, backbumpercaprice, *D-TOWN 78*, carlito77, all-eyez-onme, *Luxury Roller*, DRòN, *Made You A Hater*, Dr.7thGate, *96' lincoln*, *Fleetwood 305*

was up fools linsy can't come out to play sry guys


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 8 2008, 06:33 PM~9897283
> *SpLiFf4, backbumpercaprice, D-TOWN 78, carlito77, all-eyez-onme, Luxury Roller, DRòN, Made You A Hater, Dr.7thGate, 96' lincoln, Fleetwood 305
> 
> was up fools linsy can't come out to play sry guys
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 8 2008, 04:23 PM~9897222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gotta love gut buckets
:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYBLUE94_@Feb 8 2008, 05:59 PM~9897488
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DANNY i aint gonna say nothing back to you why? cuzi got respect for my rollerz only family and my chapter. R.O. lives by respect and loyalty were gonna let the cars do the talking


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 8 2008, 08:09 PM~9898541
> *DANNY i aint gonna say nothing back to you why? cuzi got respect for my rollerz only family and my chapter. R.O. lives by respect and loyalty were gonna let the cars do the talking
> *


  DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL STUFF...HANDLE YOUR BUZINESS AND DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO. NO REASON TO TRIP...THE STREETZ AIN'T GOING NO WHERE...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 8 2008, 09:09 PM~9898541
> *DANNY i aint gonna say nothing back to you why? cuzi got respect for my rollerz only family and my chapter. R.O. lives by respect and loyalty were gonna let the cars do the talking
> *



?????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 12:06 PM~9895666
> *damn joe, you've had the ps2 for sale on your sig for years. they're already making the ps63 and you're still trying to tax for the ps2.  :uh:
> *


gamestop will gladly buy it back


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 8 2008, 11:42 AM~9895521
> *Yeah but you lost a street rider.. and FUCK YOU! AND SHOW WHO DA FUK U ARE...
> *


 your path3tic and sad!

i just hav3 on3 qu3stion for u, wh3n did u get the balls to tough3n up?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

This ones for Talk-a-Lot lol


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Wit Da Grille


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THIS BITCH LIKE A TIME BOMB READY TO BLOW :cheesy: WE REALLY NEED A MIAMI SHOW .****** GETTING TO FUSTRATED ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 8 2008, 08:47 PM~9899270
> *THIS BITCH LIKE A TIME BOMB READY TO BLOW :cheesy: WE REALLY NEED A MIAMI SHOW .****** GETTING TO FUSTRATED ALREADY :biggrin:
> *



for real man

exactly 1 year ago 2day we were all in the line up getting fucked up & chillin & havin fun


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

i still dont understand how ***** like rapping on here, finish your whips and stunt :biggrin: 
hope this box can make it to june 22 :biggrin:

oh yea 2 times for the Boulevard Aces Boys & My Straight Pimpin Soldiers


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)

WUT IT DO DIS YA BOI KING GETTY , AY CHECK ME OUT , WUZZA ANYONE KNOW WHO I CAN GO TO TO GET MY SHIT PAINTED......AT A GOOD PRICE, AND YEA I ALREADY KNO YOU PAY FO WHA YOU GET , SO NO SLICK ASS COMMENTS HATERZ...LOL BUT FOR REAL LET ME KNOW WUTS GOOD.....


GETTY


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)

how you post pics


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScrapnDatAzz_@Feb 8 2008, 11:16 PM~9899527
> *WUT IT DO DIS YA BOI KING GETTY , AY CHECK ME OUT , WUZZA ANYONE KNOW WHO I CAN GO TO TO GET MY SHIT PAINTED......AT A GOOD PRICE, AND YEA I ALREADY KNO YOU PAY FO WHA YOU GET , SO NO SLICK ASS COMMENTS HATERZ...LOL BUT FOR REAL LET ME KNOW WUTS GOOD.....
> GETTY
> *


Chanti Customz.. holla at Ray 786 232 1984!! if u want pics go to the rollin c.c page and check out pics.. n he just painted that magnum srt thats a couple pages back! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2008, 11:07 PM~9898920
> *gamestop will gladly buy it back
> *


yea, for a stick of gum and a ball of lint. ima put it back on ebay this weekend, from comparing to others i think ill get 200-250


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Damm this bitch is getting like DIGITAL WHEELS...... :roflmao: 

But...................

DAMM KEEP POSTING THEM GIRL PICS!!!!!!! 

I NEED TO FIND ME ONE OF THOSE GIRLS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Alright im out this bitch, see yall at the car show on Sunday!

Bring your whips, chips and your baddest Bitch!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2008, 12:10 AM~9900683
> *Alright im out this bitch, see yall at the car show on Sunday!
> 
> Bring your whips, chips and your baddest Bitch!!!!
> *



haha damn large u got da most pimpin lowrider in da nation (possibly da world) & u aint sweatin none of da beef goin in da hometown

whats da secret man?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 9 2008, 05:50 AM~9901107
> *haha damn large u got da most pimpin lowrider in da nation (possibly da world) & u aint sweatin none of da beef goin in da hometown
> 
> whats da secret man?
> *



Thanxs man! :thumbsup: No secret just bigger things to worry about than I got more spokes, or chrome than you do... At the end of the day can you stand in front of your car and back up what ya say??? Most people can't..

For years i've always heard it all...."OH I GOT SOMETHING FOR YA!" or "Hes bringing this or that!" or blah blah blah....... 

Man this industry is just like the record business you come out with something hott and your in the spotlight for a bit, till something new comes out..... 

I just find good comedy in it all.....

So argue all yall want but make it on the front cover and dinners on me..... :thumbsup: Dale


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2008, 05:14 AM~9901216
> *Thanxs man! :thumbsup: No secret just bigger things to worry about than I got more spokes, or chrome than you do... At the end of the day can you stand in front of your car and back up what ya say???  Most people can't..
> 
> For years i've always heard it all...."OH I GOT SOMETHING FOR YA!" or "Hes bringing this or that!" or blah blah blah.......
> ...


*real recognize real* :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 8 2008, 04:22 PM~9897214
> *of who linsy from ro south dade he's never around for pics
> *



harsh words cumin 4m som3on3 whos b33n driving da sam3 rid3 sinc3 high school! how old r u now?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 9 2008, 09:09 AM~9901990
> *harsh words cumin 4m som3on3 whos b33n driving da sam3 rid3 sinc3 high school! how old r u now?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2008, 02:10 AM~9900683
> *Alright im out this bitch, see yall at the car show on Sunday!
> 
> Bring your whips, chips and your baddest Bitch!!!!
> *




what car show.... i want to go


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 8 2008, 11:45 PM~9900230
> *Chanti Customz.. holla at Ray 786 232 1984!! if u want pics go to the rollin c.c page and check out pics.. n he just painted that magnum srt thats a couple pages back! :biggrin:
> *


*
X2 DAT ***** WORKS OFF DA CHAIN AND HE'S PAINTIN MY CROWN VIC NOW...* :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *WUTZ GOOD MA ******!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 9 2008, 12:09 PM~9901990
> *harsh words cumin 4m som3on3 whos b33n driving da sam3 rid3 sinc3 high school! how old r u now?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, DANNY305, ripsta85, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, Impressive_regal
:wave:
dimelo *******!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 9 2008, 12:09 PM~9901990
> *harsh words cumin 4m som3on3 whos b33n driving da sam3 rid3 sinc3 high school! how old r u now?
> *


funny how ur a new screen name talking shit but it ok in high school it was a 2door now it a four door keep hiding i love it


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 8 2008, 10:31 PM~9899139
> *Wit Da Grille
> 
> 
> ...


was up fool what they do ***** u looking like god whith all that hair fool


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 9 2008, 12:02 PM~9902165
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, DANNY305, ripsta85, GuCcIcRoWnViC, Impressive_regal
> :wave:
> ...



CHILLIN ***** BOUT 2 HIT 2 DA SHOP...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2008, 05:14 AM~9901216
> *Thanxs man! :thumbsup: No secret just bigger things to worry about than I got more spokes, or chrome than you do... At the end of the day can you stand in front of your car and back up what ya say???  Most people can't..
> 
> For years i've always heard it all...."OH I GOT SOMETHING FOR YA!" or "Hes bringing this or that!" or blah blah blah.......
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FairyTales, *COUPE DE BEAR*, 94pimplac, 87blazer, GuCcIcRoWnViC

:wave: :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 9 2008, 11:25 AM~9902258
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: FairyTales, COUPE DE BEAR, 94pimplac, 87blazer, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...


 :barf: thats me now


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 9 2008, 01:06 PM~9902183
> *was up fool what they do ***** u looking like god whith all that hair fool
> *


chillin brah, holla at me next weekend homie


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 9 2008, 01:40 PM~9902331
> *chillin brah, holla at me next weekend homie
> *


here you go homie


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 9 2008, 02:39 PM~9902322
> *:barf: thats me now
> *


oh no dat sucks lol im good  imma ppost the pics later


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *creepin cutty*, Scarface, COUPE DE BEAR, FairyTales, low low mamii, 94pimplac
wats u[ rico suave!!! wat time u headin out to the meeting tonight so we can ride 2gether if anythin


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 9 2008, 11:04 AM~9902174
> *funny how ur a new screen name talking shit but it ok in high school it was a 2door now it a four door keep hiding i love it
> *


wuts funny iz dat ur own boyz ar3 laughing at u! all of M.I.A knows itz tru! 
u cum on h3r3 raggin on 3rr'body lik3 if ur da badd3st muth3rfuch3r in town. az if u ridin a sw33pstak3 car. wh3n u b33n ridin dat sam3 ol' ugly shit sinc3 b3-4 som3 of d33z niqqas wuz born. and all u gotta say iz dat im hidin. lol dat iz funny


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Dam fuk all these fake usernames. Dam i dnt c wtf is so hard 2 show ur real name.


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 9 2008, 12:01 PM~9902408
> *wuts funny iz dat ur own boyz ar3 laughing at u!  all of M.I.A knows itz tru!
> u cum on h3r3 raggin on 3rr'body lik3 if ur da badd3st muth3rfuch3r in town. az if u ridin a sw33pstak3 car. wh3n u b33n ridin dat sam3 ol' ugly shit sinc3 b3-4 som3 of d33z  niqqas wuz born. and all u gotta say iz dat im hidin. lol dat iz funny
> *


lol........is funny how people make new names on here just to talk shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: hno: hno: hno: be a man not a pussy and stop make in new names ........lol lay it low thugs.....  :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

i know why people make fake names they dont want to get there shit kicked...... :buttkick: :buttkick: what a shame alot of pussys in here with fake names.................. :0


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 9 2008, 03:01 PM~9902408
> *wuts funny iz dat ur own boyz ar3 laughing at u!  all of M.I.A knows itz tru!
> u cum on h3r3 raggin on 3rr'body lik3 if ur da badd3st muth3rfuch3r in town. az if u ridin a sw33pstak3 car. wh3n u b33n ridin dat sam3 ol' ugly shit sinc3 b3-4 som3 of d33z  niqqas wuz born. and all u gotta say iz dat im hidin. lol dat iz funny
> *


 :0


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

all these ****** with fake ass user names reminds me of this song/video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw29RcT3qnM


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

if anybody needs balls they have some at reds !!!!!! what ever color u like ....lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kUgL67eZsY

and this


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 9 2008, 01:15 PM~9902680
> *all these ****** with fake ass user names reminds me of this song/video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw29RcT3qnM
> *


lol........fake names for fake ass ******


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: dammmmmmm is rainin hard ass fuck.........


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, *Luxury Roller*, PINK86REGAL, ALTIMAS FINEST, *Made You A Hater
*

:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 05:31 PM~9903182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone wanna hit up some nighttime snook fishing!?! the snook bite is on!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *Impressive_regal*, Luxury Roller, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, 87blazer, 96' lincoln



:scrutinize:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 64_ATL_SOUTH, caprice ridah, Impressive_regal, Luxury Roller, *PrEsiDenTiaL__99*, 87blazer, 96' lincoln


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 03:31 PM~9903182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    *QUE LINDO*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 08:14 PM~9904086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   looks good


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 9 2008, 03:13 PM~9902673
> *:0
> *



close the mouth


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 07:16 PM~9904097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 9 2008, 04:41 PM~9903533
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 64_ATL_SOUTH, caprice ridah, Impressive_regal, Luxury Roller, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, 87blazer, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


 lol....


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 9 2008, 01:16 PM~9902683
> *if anybody needs balls they have some at reds !!!!!! what ever color u like ....lol
> *



i b3t u kn3w 3xactly wh3r3 to find balls at!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

boulevard aces
pink lac :thumbsup: 
bably blue lac :thumbsup:


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 9 2008, 07:38 PM~9904592
> *i b3t u kn3w 3xactly wh3r3 to find balls at!
> 
> 
> ...


if u need some go to reds and get the baby ones.....
im sure u need some......thats why you have a fake new name.....lol
to much of a pussy to use your real name.....  :twak:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2008, 05:14 AM~9901216
> *Thanxs man! :thumbsup: No secret just bigger things to worry about than I got more spokes, or chrome than you do... At the end of the day can you stand in front of your car and back up what ya say???  Most people can't..
> 
> For years i've always heard it all...."OH I GOT SOMETHING FOR YA!" or "Hes bringing this or that!" or blah blah blah.......
> ...


CANT WAIT 4 MY FREE DINNER :biggrin: U COULDNT HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER BUT REMEMBER THE MIA WILL NEVER CHANGE.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 9 2008, 11:05 PM~9905299
> *CANT WAIT 4 MY FREE DINNER :biggrin: U COULDNT HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER BUT REMEMBER THE MIA WILL NEVER CHANGE.
> *



DATS FOR DAYUMMM SURE!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 08:14 PM~9904086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STEVEN!!!! isn't it past your bed time :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 06:16 PM~9904097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 9 2008, 11:56 PM~9906582
> *STEVEN!!!! isn't it past your bed time  :0
> *


lmao just got home fucked up... whats up cuzzzz


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 9 2008, 11:59 PM~9906597
> *lmao just got home fucked up... whats up cuzzzz
> *


what did i tell you about drinking and driving :angry: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2008, 12:00 AM~9906603
> *what did i tell you about drinking and driving  :angry:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


thats why i have a bus pass...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got that 8.5 grand national rear end for the monte  bitch is going to be launching :cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Hows the monte coming along...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 10 2008, 12:01 AM~9906610
> *thats why i have a bus pass......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i didn't know they have busses that go to the island :dunno:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2008, 12:02 AM~9906612
> *i got that 8.5 grand national rear end for the monte    bitch is going to be launching  :cheesy:
> *


those 8.5 are awesome thats what the 67 has and what chris's elky is getting :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2008, 12:03 AM~9906624
> *i didn't know they have busses that go to the island  :dunno:
> *


sure do....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 10 2008, 12:02 AM~9906616
> *Hows the monte coming along...
> *


slowly but surely , i had to get a corvette specialist to work on my motor cause that shit is TOO CRAZY he even said i was crazy for putting that motor in there . oh well you only live once rite


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 10 2008, 12:04 AM~9906630
> *sure do....
> *


alright ***** haller ,your cousin told me what happend to him :cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2008, 12:08 AM~9906652
> *alright ***** haller ,your cousin told me what happend to him  :cheesy:
> *


yea he got fucked up badly......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEAR i still want one of those pinchos ***** , make sure pincho man is posted up on wendsday fool . have your homegirl call him


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2008, 12:12 AM~9906675
> *BEAR i still want one of those pinchos ***** , make sure pincho man is posted up on wendsday fool . have your homegirl call him
> *


thats ***** has awesome pinchos and even better churasco burgers


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 10 2008, 12:13 AM~9906683
> *thats ***** has awesome pinchos and even better churasco burgers
> *


i thought you didn't know about hialeah


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, *Luxury Roller*, AM Express, *96' lincoln*, 59IMPALAon24s
:wave:
damn tito u got home fast..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 09:14 PM~9904086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wusup homeboy... blvd doin big thangs fuck tha haterz :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 10 2008, 03:26 AM~9906739
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, Luxury Roller, AM Express, 96' lincoln, 59IMPALAon24s
> :wave:
> ...


yea dawg beach was boring... so i decided to ride out just funny what me n jose got 2 see lolz but w/e :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 10 2008, 02:26 AM~9906739
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, Luxury Roller, AM Express, 96' lincoln, 59IMPALAon24s
> :wave:
> ...



que bola! :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 10 2008, 01:13 AM~9906683
> *thats ***** has awesome pinchos and even better off da chain*** burgers
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 10 2008, 12:05 AM~9905299
> *CANT WAIT 4 MY FREE DINNER :biggrin: U COULDNT HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER BUT REMEMBER THE MIA WILL NEVER CHANGE.
> *


BITCH! You ate all free dinner's last night! I heard they kicked you out of chillis cause you kept asking for a all u can eat buffet! 

And stop drinking those Jamaica Freeze's! Thats why you cant wake up now...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 04:31 PM~9903182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :wow: :yes:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 10 2008, 07:21 AM~9907603
> *BITCH! You ate all free dinner's last night! I heard they kicked you out of chillis cause you kept asking for a all u can eat buffet!
> 
> And stop drinking those Jamaica Freeze's! Thats why you cant wake up now...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2008, 12:32 AM~9906768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mi burro


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Feb 8 2008, 10:13 AM~9894846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 10 2008, 07:47 AM~9907683
> *mi burro
> *


i told you that hoe is still clean as fuck and the ac is pumping like an 08


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MADE IN DADE_@Feb 9 2008, 08:48 PM~9905157
> *if u need some go to reds and get the baby ones.....
> im sure u need some......thats why you have a fake new name.....lol
> to much of a pussy to use your real name.....   :twak:
> *


tu 3r3s *******? cuz u k33p talking about balls..dat som3 ****** shit niqqa


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Luxury Roller, *rollin lincoln*

WAS GOOOD MUFFIN


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 10 2008, 12:58 PM~9908833
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Luxury Roller, rollin lincoln
> 
> ...



WUTZ GOOD CUZ???

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I GOT PICS FROM LAST NITE WILL POST DEM UP OUNCE I'M OFF FUCKIN WORK...

WUTZ GOOD MY MIAMI PEOPLES...*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 03:20 PM~9908957
> *WUTZ GOOD CUZ???
> 
> :0  :roflmao:
> *


WUS GOOD ***** LOLZ :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 10 2008, 01:58 PM~9908833
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Luxury Roller, rollin lincoln
> 
> *



EL PROFESSOR!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 10 2008, 04:49 PM~9909083
> *EL PROFESSOR!
> *


 """ EL TORTITA """


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
FLEETHOOD* 
































































































:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 05:01 PM~9909710
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD
> 
> ...



I LIKE IT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 10 2008, 04:04 PM~9909722
> *I LIKE IT
> *


 :thumbsup: BACK DAT UP HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

SUM MORE PICS 4RM LAST NITE!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 10 2008, 03:09 PM~9909183
> *""" EL TORTITA """
> *



**** EL TWINKIE****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DA DODGE RAM SCRAPPIN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEJ0aU2bWCs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr9ekFfQg0Q


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 03:01 PM~9909710
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD
> 
> ...


CADDY S TIGHT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 06:01 PM~9909710
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD
> 
> ...



Nice work Mo :thumbsup: 

I see what the Ant. Balls were for...... Keep up the tight work!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 04:01 PM~9909710
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 

shits serious


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

300......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 06:01 PM~9909710
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD
> 
> ...


fuckin nice work mo!!!!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface,* SeViLLe On 22's*, chevyboy01
:wave:
when u goin to post for the first time?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 05:01 PM~9909710
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD
> 
> ...



bad ass fleet!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, CadillacNick

dimelo sucia!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 10 2008, 07:59 PM~9911099
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, SeViLLe On 22's, chevyboy01
> :wave:
> ...


X2 YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 10 2008, 08:51 PM~9911557
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, GuCcIcRoWnViC, CadillacNick
> 
> ...


UR RIDIN WIT US 2 DA POOL HALL RIGHT??? DALE ***** SEE U IN A BIT DAWG


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Feb 10 2008, 06:57 PM~9910311
> *
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

tt


----------



## rollin lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)

> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (*3 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)

:uh: :wave: 


4 Members: *rollin lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR*, 96' lincoln, lylorly


EL PROFESOR! y OSO!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD*
> 
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone kno whos selling any 18 or 19 4lug dubs let me kno


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *CANDYBLUE94*, GuCcIcRoWnViC, TiggerLS, HEAVErollerz90, caprice ridah


WUTZ GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 10:54 PM~9913409
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CANDYBLUE94, GuCcIcRoWnViC, TiggerLS, HEAVErollerz90, caprice ridah
> WUTZ GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


  WUZ ***** uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 06:28 PM~9910155
> *DA DODGE RAM SCRAPPIN
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEJ0aU2bWCs
> ...


Dale thanks ***** for da vid!!!


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice caddy! Miami got the big body game on lock now ..it guna be a str8 caddy fest


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Feb 11 2008, 10:50 AM~9914984
> *Nice caddy! Miami got the big body game on lock now ..it guna be a str8 caddy fest
> *


 :yes:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

can sombody help me out...


i was at a lowrider /hydraulics shop// 

that had a 63 impala wagon hopper( blue) that was in the hopp in maimi
and a towncar hopper also

i think it was a place afro jimmy was at 


a couple years ago...when i was there

can anybody give me the adress or the name or a #


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 11 2008, 07:58 AM~9915011
> *can sombody help me out...
> i was at a lowrider /hydraulics shop//
> 
> ...


afro jimmy is not around at the time :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, WhiteChocolate, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

:0 DAM *****... WUTZ UP HOMIE??? I HOPE EVERYTHIN IS GOOD WIT U AND DA FAM DAWG... DALE :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Feb 11 2008, 07:58 AM~9915011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks just trying to get the shops info


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 03:01 PM~9909710
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD
> 
> ...


Damn! NICE WORK!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2008, 03:31 PM~9903182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2008, 05:14 AM~9901216
> *Thanxs man! :thumbsup: No secret just bigger things to worry about than I got more spokes, or chrome than you do... At the end of the day can you stand in front of your car and back up what ya say???  Most people can't..
> 
> For years i've always heard it all...."OH I GOT SOMETHING FOR YA!" or "Hes bringing this or that!" or blah blah blah.......
> ...


  THE TRUTH HURTS DONT IT :biggrin: ! WELL SPOKEN LARGE


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FairyTales,* low low mamii*, PUSHIN 14s, all-eyez-onme, WhiteChocolate, *DRòN*, FUCQH8RS


:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THX FOR DA LUV FOR THE FLEETHOOD AND 2 MO OUNCE AGAIN SHOWIN HIS TALENT...*


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 AM~9915011
> *can sombody help me out...
> i was at a lowrider /hydraulics shop//
> 
> ...


I think your lookin for Mopar @ Acrylic Concepts (954)593-3563
25th Street Riders


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*VERT TOP FOR SALE HAS EVERYTHING $700*


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 11 2008, 12:46 PM~9915510
> *VERT TOP FOR SALE HAS EVERYTHING $700
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 11 2008, 11:46 AM~9915510
> *VERT TOP FOR SALE HAS EVERYTHING $700
> *


does it have the windows?


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 11 2008, 11:32 AM~9915438
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: FairyTales, low low mamii, PUSHIN 14s, all-eyez-onme, WhiteChocolate, DRòN, FUCQH8RS
> :wave:
> *



:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*HIALEAH FLAT SCREEN!* :cheesy: :cheesy: 
























































:biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 11 2008, 09:48 AM~9915521
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

7 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, low low mamii, 99 LINCOLN, 94pimplac, DRòN, Evelitog, sweatitsdelta88


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 11 2008, 09:46 AM~9915510
> *VERT TOP FOR SALE HAS EVERYTHING $700
> *


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 11 2008, 12:13 PM~9915671
> *7 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, low low mamii, 99 LINCOLN, 94pimplac, DRòN, Evelitog, sweatitsdelta88
> *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 11 2008, 10:55 AM~9915575
> *HIALEAH FLAT SCREEN!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



DE PINGA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 11 2008, 12:55 PM~9915575
> *HIALEAH FLAT SCREEN!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



lol!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: low low mamii, *COUPE DE BEAR*, str8lows, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, MISTER ED, GRAND HUSTLE, all-eyez-onme, 94pimplac


:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT IT DEW MIAMI WATS POPPIN ***** WAT IT DEW ACES


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 11 2008, 11:06 AM~9916020
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: low low mamii, COUPE DE BEAR, str8lows, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, MISTER ED, GRAND HUSTLE, all-eyez-onme, 94pimplac
> :wave:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 11 2008, 01:06 PM~9916396
> *WAT IT DEW MIAMI WATS POPPIN ***** WAT IT DEW ACES
> *



CHILLIN HERE @ WORK GETTIN PAIDED AND HALF LAYITLOW :0 LOL FUCK IT... :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Feb 11 2008, 09:40 AM~9915490
> *I think your lookin for Mopar @ Acrylic Concepts (954)593-3563
> 25th Street Riders
> *


whats the adress?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 11 2008, 11:55 AM~9915575
> *HIALEAH FLAT SCREEN!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



dayum so thats how you redecorated your room ? NICE! :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

ANYBODY SELLIN 13'' WIRES W/TIRES HOLLA AT ME.. PM ''SWEET FLEET''...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Feb 11 2008, 03:07 PM~9916403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

*LIKE I SAID MO HAS TALENT AND HE GETS DOWN..*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TITO QUE BOLA MA *****


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

grand hustle why u selling the linc.? how much u asking?


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 7 2008, 10:45 PM~9892302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up large


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

1995 ss impala for sale











































1973 caprice convertible for sale 










































































For price and info please contact 602-242-3811(serious buyers only)


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 12 2008, 01:27 AM~9921863
> *1995 ss impala for sale
> 
> 
> ...



24 inches SONN!!!! :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

nice impala tho!


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 10 2008, 04:01 PM~9909710
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS JOB DONE BY MO FROM ROLLIN C.C.
> FLEETHOOD
> 
> ...


Just seen this car on the street looks nice as hell Much Props


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 11 2008, 07:26 PM~9918679
> *FINALLY SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

EL DORADO CADDY BOOTY KIT FOR SALE 250$ DECENT SHAPE ALL WHITE
IF INTERESTED MAIL ME :[email protected]


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Feb 12 2008, 10:51 AM~9923134
> *EL DORADO CADDY BOOTY KIT FOR SALE 250$ DECENT SHAPE ALL WHITE
> IF INTERESTED MAIL ME :[email protected]
> 
> ...


is it a 13 or 14?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any one going to this?


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

wow boring in here today


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

everyone is actually workin lol


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 12:36 PM~9923748
> *wow boring in here today
> *



x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 12 2008, 12:34 PM~9924062
> *x2
> *


x3 :uh:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 12:12 PM~9923967
> *everyone is actually workin lol
> *



*YES SIR!!!! I JUST TOOK A BREAK YO. DE PINGA!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: FairyTales,* low low mamii*, SIXONEFORLIFE, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, lylorly, GuCcIcRoWnViC

:wave: 

ROCK BAND TONIGHT?!?!?


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 01:42 PM~9924115
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: FairyTales, low low mamii, SIXONEFORLIFE, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lylorly, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 12:42 PM~9924115
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: FairyTales, low low mamii, SIXONEFORLIFE, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lylorly, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...



you know! 






:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 10:36 AM~9923748
> *wow boring in here today
> *


post some pics :cheesy:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 02:48 PM~9924151
> *you know!
> :cheesy:  :uh:
> *



UM SO IS DAT A NO OR A YES? LMAOO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 12:51 PM~9924174
> *UM SO IS DAT A NO OR A YES? LMAOO
> *



yes maricas


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

ANGIE LIVIN LA VIDA LOKKA :loco:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN, creepin cutty, huesone, FairyTales, caprice ridah, low low mamii*



we going fishin or what?


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 01:56 PM~9924213
> *ANGIE LIVIN LA VIDA LOKKA :loco:
> *



:nicoderm: LMAO.. :uh:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 03:00 PM~9924235
> *we going fishin or what?
> *


FUK FISHING COME PLAY ROCK BAND ALSO DRON....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 11:51 AM~9924169
> *post some pics  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that game pwnz


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 12 2008, 03:01 PM~9924247
> *:nicoderm:  LMAO..  :uh:
> *


HAVE U EVEN ENTERED AN ORDER? SINCE U CAM EBACK FROM LUNCH I HAVE ENTERED 5 IN A ROW LOL FUNNY WIERDOS JUST RAN BY MY WINDOW IN THE RAIN LMAOOOO


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 02:02 PM~9924258
> *HAVE U EVEN ENTERED AN ORDER? SINCE U CAM EBACK FROM LUNCH I HAVE ENTERED 5 IN A ROW LOL FUNNY WIERDOS JUST RAN BY MY WINDOW IN THE RAIN LMAOOOO
> *



:uh: I HAVE ENTERED SOME ACTUALLY..  THE MUSIC IS MAKING ME WANNA DANCE THOUGH !! LOL


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 12 2008, 03:07 PM~9924290
> *:uh: I HAVE ENTERED SOME ACTUALLY..   THE MUSIC IS MAKING ME WANNA DANCE THOUGH !! LOL
> *


LOL THE ORDERS ARE MAKING ME WANNA RUN !!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 02:09 PM~9924297
> *LOL THE ORDERS ARE MAKING ME WANNA RUN !!
> *



:twak: 



:cheesy: 

BORING...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

post pix of u guys working..lol


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

WHAT'S UP WITH EVERYONE AND POSTING PICS?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 12:13 PM~9924313
> *post pix of u guys working..lol
> *


x2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 03:00 PM~9924235
> *we going fishin or what?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 03:16 PM~9924328
> *x2
> *


LMAOO THATS PRETTY RANDOM I WISH I COULD POST UP VIDEOS OF ANGIE SINGING LOUD AS HELL SWEARING NO ONE CAN HEAR HER LMAOOO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 12 2008, 12:17 PM~9924330
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


be carefull out there it is florida ....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

CELL PHONES WORK WONDERS


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 03:00 PM~9924235
> *we going fishin or what?
> *


right now would be a good time for that smiley u made lol


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 02:18 PM~9924341
> *LMAOO THATS PRETTY RANDOM I WISH I COULD POST UP VIDEOS OF ANGIE SINGING LOUD AS HELL SWEARING NO ONE CAN HEAR HER LMAOOO
> *



:0 :guns: 

"DOLLA DOLLA BILLS YAAALL"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

freakone :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

double post :uh:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Feb 12 2008, 10:51 AM~9923134
> *EL DORADO CADDY BOOTY KIT FOR SALE 250$ DECENT SHAPE ALL WHITE
> IF INTERESTED MAIL ME :[email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 12:19 PM~9924349
> *CELL PHONES WORK WONDERS
> *


you read my mind :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 12 2008, 01:22 PM~9924365
> *right now would be a good time for that smiley u made lol
> *



lol. you mean this one? 












:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 12 2008, 03:23 PM~9924370
> *:0  :guns:
> 
> "DOLLA DOLLA BILLS YAAALL"
> *


CHRIS BROWN SHUT UP && GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 03:25 PM~9924386
> *lol. you mean this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 03:25 PM~9924386
> *lol. you mean this one?
> 
> 
> ...



lol yesssss. u should make a faster.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

***** , and double-o serve this great topic with the showing of beautiful women. i feel i have to contribute too. 












> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 12 2008, 12:09 PM~9923227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 02:27 PM~9924399
> *CHRIS BROWN SHUT UP && GET BACK TO WORK
> *












I AM WORKING LOL..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you ruined my steak taco supreme :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

less fighting more "at work" pixs!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 12:40 PM~9924472
> *less fighting more "at work" pixs!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

me and double o are two great mindz lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 02:24 PM~9924374
> *freakone  :0
> *


 :wave: What up? I'm bored as fuck lol...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 12:42 PM~9924486
> *me and double o are two great mindz lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 12 2008, 12:44 PM~9924496
> *:wave: What up?  I'm bored as fuck lol...
> *


i know you got some pics post them up fool :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 01:39 PM~9924469
> *you ruined my steak taco supreme  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

....we keep getting off the subject...weres the pixs??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 12:52 PM~9924543
> *....we keep getting off the subject...weres the pixs??
> *


maybe tomorrow they'll come threw with some pics


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ok...2morrow it is..i can be pantient....i guess lol


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 03:55 PM~9924560
> *maybe tomorrow they'll come threw with some pics
> *


US???


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 01:55 PM~9924560
> *maybe tomorrow they'll come threw with some pics
> *



*YES SIR 2NITE IS DA ALE HOUSE IN DORAL...LET'S SEE WUT I CAN CUM ACROSS WIT * :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

QUE BOLA *****


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 02:46 PM~9924509
> *i know you got some pics post them up fool  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 02:57 PM~9924574
> *US???
> *


jes :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 12 2008, 12:57 PM~9924574
> *US???
> *


ok :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 12:46 PM~9924509
> *i know you got some pics post them up fool  :cheesy:
> *











HERE YOU GO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

come on freakeone i STILL HAVE THOSE PICS you sent me :0 :0 :biggrin: 

BLACK MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 12 2008, 03:02 PM~9924615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You throwin that up like mine aint no good :uh: lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 03:03 PM~9924624
> *come on freakeone i STILL HAVE THOSE PICS you sent me  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> BLACK MAIL  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 12 2008, 03:00 PM~9924600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

HERE'S FAIRYTALES.. LMAO  












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

heres lowlow mami









:roflmao: :tongue: :wow: 
there you goo


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

lol omg its horrible can the pics be ANY bigger?!?!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 12 2008, 01:06 PM~9924653
> *HERE'S FAIRYTALES.. LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


TURN AROUND :cheesy:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 03:08 PM~9924666
> *TURN AROUND  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 12 2008, 01:02 PM~9924615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CONTINENTAL KIT :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wow those are the hotest sets of back-head i have seen in a while...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 03:12 PM~9924693
> *wow those are the hotest sets of back-head i have seen in a while...
> *



LMAOO OMG YOU HAVE US :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

omg...turn the highlighter over b4 it explodes!!!


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 12 2008, 03:00 PM~9924600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BIG WILLY IN THA HOUSE WHAT UP FOOL


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 01:13 PM~9924700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 04:12 PM~9924693
> *wow those are the hotest sets of back-head i have seen in a while...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

just for the record...to "FairyTales" & "low low mamii" boyfriend/husband/baby daddy what ever..

im engaged and i dont wanna "hit it"

i dont wanna end up shot at 2morrows hang out for trying to "hit it"

lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 02:19 PM~9924730
> *just for the record...to "FairyTales" & "low low mamii" boyfriend/husband/baby daddy what ever..
> 
> im engaged and i dont wanna "hit it"
> ...


no worries.. theyre both in jail... you have atleast a year to live before they can come after you. lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa tito?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 03:19 PM~9924730
> *just for the record...to "FairyTales" & "low low mamii" boyfriend/husband/baby daddy what ever..
> 
> im engaged and i dont wanna "hit it"
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 04:19 PM~9924730
> *just for the record...to "FairyTales" & "low low mamii" boyfriend/husband/baby daddy what ever..
> 
> im engaged and i dont wanna "hit it"
> ...


lmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 04:21 PM~9924736
> *no worries.. theyre both in jail... you have atleast a year to live before they can come after you. lol
> *


YUP NO COMPUTERS IN PRISON SO UR STR8 LOL


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 12 2008, 01:00 PM~9924600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

ERIC BRING THE NO FUN ALLOWED BOAT AND COME RESCUE US A LAKE SEEMS TO HAVE FORMED SURROUNDING OUR VEHICLES


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 03:21 PM~9924736
> *no worries.. theyre both in jail... you have atleast a year to live before they can come after you. lol
> *


then..my names juan pedro...yeah that sounds convincing... and i drive a geo..yeah geo Metro  i'm tall-short hair, and coverd in tattoos...(im the complete opposite but shhhhhhhh)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'll take the jon boat. i have a flat on the trailer for the skiff....lol


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 01:10 PM~9924676
> *NICE CONTINENTAL KIT  :biggrin:
> *


     THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 02:23 PM~9924765
> *then..my names juan pedro...yeah that sounds convincing... and i drive a geo..yeah geo Metro    i'm tall-short hair, and coverd in tattoos...(im the complete opposite but shhhhhhhh)
> *



So your name is Pedro Juan?



:cheesy:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 12 2008, 01:02 PM~9924615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LOL NA... except that part or maybe it is :scrutinize:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

BORING AGAIN  :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

X2... STILL WAITING 4 THE PIX


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

...........


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FairyTales, *Sec2none90*, IIMPALAA, ClassicAngels63, str8lows, 99 LINCOLN, huesone

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 01:13 PM~9924700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Feb 10 2008, 08:13 AM~9907757
> *
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

WANNA TRADE FOR 13X7 CHROME DAYTONS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 12 2008, 01:59 PM~9924589
> *QUE BOLA *****
> *



WUTZ UP *****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, DRòN, *SwitchHitter
*

*WUT IT DO HOMIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WORLD'S GREATEST ASSES
































:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Luxury Roller, Hialeah56, lowpoke, SwitchHitter, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL

:biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

how much for the daytons


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 12 2008, 04:47 PM~9926314
> *WORLD'S GREATEST ASSES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 12 2008, 04:47 PM~9926314
> *WORLD'S GREATEST ASSES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 12 2008, 12:25 PM~9924381
> *
> *


 NOT SURE.WHAT SIZE YOU LOOKING FOR.I MEASURE IT END TO END ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 12 2008, 05:56 PM~9926936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** JUST COCO`S ASS MAKES UP FOR EVERY FLAT BITCH IN THE WOLD....FUCK ICE T THA FUCKER IS HITTING THAT SHIT     :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

theres a pic of or lil shop lets see if the 5 o going to give us more 1000$$ fines we got 2 2doors caddys 85s one bigbody 95 caddy and a cutless in side that bitch


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 12 2008, 05:47 PM~9926314
> *WORLD'S GREATEST ASSES
> 
> 
> ...


PRICELESS, SPEECHLESS................................................


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 12 2008, 05:07 PM~9926511
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Luxury Roller, Hialeah56, lowpoke, SwitchHitter, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:  :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 12 2008, 10:47 PM~9927413
> *:nicoderm:    :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP ''' ENGELBERT '''' LOL !!!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 12 2008, 01:00 PM~9924600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S NICE BUT I PERFER IT WITH OUT DA HAIR


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2008, 01:08 PM~9924666
> *TURN AROUND  :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP DADE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Feb 12 2008, 09:27 PM~9927235
> *theres a pic of or lil shop lets see if the 5 o going to give us more 1000$$ fines we got 2 2doors caddys 85s one bigbody 95 caddy and a cutless in side that bitch
> 
> 
> ...


U GOTTA BE CUBAN!(?) :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FairyTales, ripsta85, *COUPE DE BEAR*, Boulevard305

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat it dew miami


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

shit wat dey do ya, i know ya aint sleeping already? or has it past some bedtimes?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Luxury Roller, DANNY305, AINTNO$ECRET305, all-eyez-onme

WAS GOOD ***** :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 12 2008, 10:15 PM~9928276
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Luxury Roller, DANNY305, AINTNO$ECRET305, all-eyez-onme
> 
> ...


same shit fool lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 12 2008, 06:53 PM~9927457
> *WATS UP ''' ENGELBERT '''' LOL !!!
> *


lol... what dey do...you UNEMPLOYED bastard.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

oye other than the blvd aces' picnic theres nothing else going on?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@Feb 12 2008, 08:23 PM~9927197
> *NOT SURE.WHAT SIZE YOU LOOKING FOR.I MEASURE IT END TO END ?
> *



13. i have a 14in kit with the rim inside already willing to trade if its a 13


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 12 2008, 11:38 PM~9928512
> *oye other than the blvd aces' picnic theres nothing else going on?
> *


TAMPA HOMIE...AND THEN THE BLVD PICNIC...OTHER THEN THAT I DUNNO WHAT ELSE :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 12 2008, 08:45 PM~9928595
> *TAMPA HOMIE...AND THEN THE BLVD PICNIC...OTHER THEN THAT I DUNNO WHAT ELSE :dunno:
> *


dam few days ago someone mentioned on organizing hangouts and shit, they need to. i miss riding for no reason but it was good enough to pull the ride out.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Scarface, GRAND HUSTLE, hi3s'ssan, *Luxury Roller*, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, *SwitchHitter*

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 12 2008, 11:50 PM~9928646
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Scarface, GRAND HUSTLE, hi3s'ssan, Luxury Roller, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and>>> 1 Anonymous Users<<<)
2 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, hi3s'ssan
:wave: 
fuk it i'm bored


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 12 2008, 09:45 PM~9928595
> *TAMPA HOMIE...AND THEN THE BLVD PICNIC...OTHER THEN THAT I DUNNO WHAT ELSE :dunno:
> *



DUB SHOW ON APRIL 19TH AFTER TAMPA


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

561 representing


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

AND NO HATIN!!!!!!!!</span> [/b] :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Feb 12 2008, 10:28 PM~9929036
> *561 representing
> 
> 
> ...


*DAM ***** DAT SHIT IS LOOKIN SERIOUS DAWG...* :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 12 2008, 09:30 PM~9929069
> *AND NO HATIN!!!!!!!!</span> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]












for real

like after tampa we should meet up around 1 or 2 pm on a sunny ass sunday & ride 

i like ridin out durin da day mo than da night


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln
*










where are u???


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 12 2008, 10:49 PM~9928635
> *dam few days ago someone mentioned on organizing hangouts and shit, they need to. i miss riding for no reason but it was good enough to pull the ride out.
> *



if you wanna an organized hang out talk to BEAR.. he organizes the wensday hangouts.!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2008, 01:29 AM~9930449
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...



RIGHT HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 12 2008, 11:33 PM~9930474
> *if you wanna an organized hang out talk to BEAR.. he organizes the wensday hangouts.!
> *


fuck u !!!








<---u


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 12 2008, 04:47 PM~9926314
> *WORLD'S GREATEST ASSES
> 
> 
> ...




anybody got more pix of coco this bitch is bad


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2008, 01:37 AM~9930511
> *fuck u !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 bear dont u got some arepas or some shit to be eating ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8=======D :0 


BEARRR! WHAT ARE U DOING BRO STOP SUCKIN DICK!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 13 2008, 12:11 AM~9930771
> *8=======D  :0
> BEARRR! WHAT ARE U DOING BRO STOP SUCKIN DICK!
> *


wtf are u doin up this late ?








<---u 2 the coco pix


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 12 2008, 11:45 PM~9930595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a raw pic :yes:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> 561 representing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 12 2008, 09:30 PM~9929069
> *AND NO HATIN!!!!!!!!</span> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]


thats wat im talking about!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ UP MIAMI!!!!! :biggrin: DE PINGA ESTA EL DIA.... :angry: *


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 13 2008, 08:45 AM~9931487
> *WUTZ UP MIAMI!!!!!  :biggrin: DE PINGA ESTA EL DIA.... :angry:
> *


X2!!!!!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: low low mamii, chevyboy01, *COUPE DE BEAR*, 99 LINCOLN

:scrutinize:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn shitty ass day


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 13 2008, 11:26 AM~9931860
> *damn shitty ass day
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> > 561 representing
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 12 2008, 09:30 PM~9929069
> *AND NO HATIN!!!!!!!!</span> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]


10X :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 12 2008, 10:30 PM~9929069
> *AND NO HAITIANS!!!!!!!!</span>  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 


wow that's pretty racist!


































:cheesy: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 12 2008, 04:06 PM~9924653
> *HERE'S FAIRYTALES.. LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hard at work! :thumbsup: and on Lay It Low


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@Feb 12 2008, 12:27 AM~9920664
> *whats up large
> *


What it dew big topo! You ready for the trip? This time dont listen to the navigation, no more 2hr delays! :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

EXTREMELY BORING !! :uh: :ugh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *Fleetwood 305, DRòN, low low mamii
*

:wave:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2008, 12:28 PM~9932655
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Fleetwood 305, DRòN, low low mamii
> 
> ...



HEY HEYY !! :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

are those back rolls?


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 13 2008, 01:23 PM~9932610
> *EXTREMELY BORING !!  :uh:  :ugh:
> *


hurry back form lunch im bored with out u


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2008, 10:28 AM~9932655
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Fleetwood 305, DRÃ²N, low low mamii
> 
> ...


was up bitch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

post pics of where you at right now and how bad is the rain!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it's not raining here in my house right now (east hialeah)


but it's windy as fuckkkkkkkkk


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 13 2008, 11:08 AM~9932962
> *it's not raining here in my house right now (east hialeah)
> but it's windy as fuckkkkkkkkk
> *


what..... that's crazy it hasn't stoped raining over here since last night , nice avatar pic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this shit was looking like a tornado was coming threw here earlier


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FairyTales, *low low mamii*, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, CERTIFIED KILLER, 94pimplac


:biggrin: yo


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 13 2008, 12:20 PM~9933012
> *this shit was looking like a tornado was coming threw here earlier
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 13 2008, 01:25 PM~9933046
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: FairyTales, low low mamii, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, CERTIFIED KILLER, 94pimplac
> :biggrin: yo
> *



hello  it's very boring in here today..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOWLYFE 62 what up fool :cheesy:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 13 2008, 10:30 AM~9932667
> *are those back rolls?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

pics plz !!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hellllloooo....im home cuz im sick


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 13 2008, 01:29 PM~9933075
> *LOWLYFE 62 what up fool  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :wave: chillin.....chillin... :biggrin: y tu


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: creepin cutty, AM Express, 100 spokes, *low low mamii*, chromeandpaint, Vueunme, lo lo, IIMPALAA, 94pimplac, *DOUBLE-O*


:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Feb 13 2008, 11:46 AM~9933178
> *:0  :wave: chillin.....chillin... :biggrin: y tu
> *


sitting here with this storm, can't do shit today :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 11:49 AM~9933200
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: creepin cutty, AM Express, 100 spokes, low low mamii, chromeandpaint, Vueunme, lo lo, IIMPALAA, 94pimplac, DOUBLE-O
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

r u also waiting for the infamous pix...cuz i havent forgot


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

carlos post some pics i see you sitting there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 11:51 AM~9933216
> *r u also waiting for the infamous pix...cuz i havent forgot
> *


front pics this time :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

front being the keyword gals


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

everybody hide JOSE is in here :0


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 01:49 PM~9933200
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: creepin cutty, AM Express, 100 spokes, low low mamii, chromeandpaint, Vueunme, lo lo, IIMPALAA, 94pimplac, DOUBLE-O
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn its thunderin like crazy here...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

this is what miami needs


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

that is in miami, about a month ago


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ya'll seen this :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 13 2008, 01:08 PM~9933311
> *ya'll seen this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's hott right there


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hahaha what a tool


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 13 2008, 12:05 PM~9933290
> *that is in miami, about a month ago
> *


is that a club meet or just a hang out let me know


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

that was my boys b day


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

billetproof is gonna be serious


----------



## MIAMIMOVEMENT (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 13 2008, 11:54 AM~9933237
> *everybody hide JOSE is in here  :0
> *


Hahaha......you clowning Oscar.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it's on and poppin in here what's up BLV ACES , WHAT'S UP STN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i seen this in another topic i thought the bitch was fresh


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 13 2008, 02:08 PM~9933311
> *ya'll seen this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 13 2008, 02:35 PM~9933535
> *i seen this in another topic i thought the bitch was fresh
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

is any one guna go to see the kimbo fight this sat?


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 13 2008, 02:53 PM~9933231
> *front being the keyword gals
> *


I think you guys owe us a pics


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

WOW . . . . .


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Luxury Roller :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 01:07 PM~9933752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :0


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

im guessing none of them cars are from down here...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 13 2008, 02:14 PM~9934228
> *im guessing none of them cars are from down here...
> *



ur right


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 13 2008, 05:14 PM~9934228
> *im guessing none of them cars are from down here...
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 13 2008, 04:52 PM~9934128
> *Luxury Roller :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WAS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 13 2008, 05:14 PM~9934228
> *im guessing none of them cars are from down here...
> *


got anymore piks of urs and ur homies rides? is there a dude with an interior full of skulls in ur club?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 13 2008, 02:25 PM~9934308
> *got anymore piks of urs and ur homies rides? is there a dude with an interior full of skulls in ur club?
> *


those aint my homies *****..i just posted that so miami could get some motavation,,,,and no body got skulls round this bitch....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 13 2008, 05:33 PM~9934394
> *those aint my homies *****..i just posted that so miami could get some motavation,,,,and no body got skulls round this bitch....
> *


naw danny, i was refering to the piks that he posted earlier of the old schools. i just quoted him to get his attention.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 13 2008, 02:35 PM~9934409
> *naw danny, i was refering to the piks that he posted earlier of the old schools. i just quoted him to get his attention.
> *












this


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

no one has interior wit skulls that i know?
my homeboy Skotty Knuklez 
1950 buick special, striping by kreepy josh


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

fucking rain !!! cant even tune my bitch up :biggrin: 
fuck it i guess my girl will do


----------



## MADE IN DADE (Feb 7, 2005)

anybody goin 2 the hang out 2 nite????? :uh:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

where is tha hang out at?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

it moves from 49st taco bell to the chekers on 68st in hialeah


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> > 561 representing
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yo is that who i think it is in that blue riviera :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 12:13 AM~9939105
> *yo is that who i think it is in that blue riviera  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT MOTHAFUKIN WORK ON THAT VIDEO OSCAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 14 2008, 02:16 AM~9939124
> *TIGHT MOTHAFUKIN WORK ON THAT VIDEO OSCAR!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thats truucha!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 02:13 AM~9939105
> *yo is that who i think it is in that blue riviera  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *



:dunno:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 02:13 AM~9939105
> *yo is that who i think it is in that blue riviera  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *



brittney spears ?? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 12:50 AM~9939280
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 14 2008, 12:57 AM~9939311
> *brittney spears ??  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 14 2008, 02:57 AM~9939311
> *brittney spears ??  :dunno:
> *



paparazzi??? :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WATS POPPIN MA ******


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 12:59 AM~9939315
> *paparazzi??? :0
> *


don't you have work in the morning :cheesy:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 03:02 AM~9939328
> *don't you have work in the morning  :cheesy:
> *



:yes: i do.... :uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

double-o wat up with the pictures


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 14 2008, 01:05 AM~9939344
> *double-o wat up with the pictures
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: not yet TOMORROW :0


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 03:07 AM~9939352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: not yet TOMORROW  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 01:08 AM~9939358
> *:scrutinize:  :buttkick:
> *


you promise :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this fuker look raw as fuk is one of the best i seen


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dammmm platinum   plus is looking good lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

and to top it off here goes a lil something bear enjoy this one lol


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yall kats is funny...damn freaks..lol.....that shit is hot dawg!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Feb 14 2008, 01:57 AM~9939311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*not just any paparazzi....WHO GOT DA VIDEOS...POST THEM SHITS UP AND OSCAR POST DAT VIDEO UP 2 *****...DALE!!!!!!*


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 14 2008, 06:19 AM~9939720
> *:0  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> not just any paparazzi....WHO GOT DA VIDEOS...POST THEM SHITS UP AND OSCAR POST DAT VIDEO UP 2 *****...DALE!!!!!!
> *


NERGO WUZ UP


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *WUZ UP DAWG.... WUT A FUCKIN TRIP LAST NITE. DAT HOW DA HANGOUT SHOULD BE...CHILLIN AND CLOWIN*  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:56 AM~9940122
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, WUZ UP DAWG.... WUT A FUCKIN TRIP LAST NITE. DAT HOW DA HANGOUT SHOULD BE...CHILLIN AND CLOWIN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hell yea. the layitlow paparazzi pictures and videos will be up tonight! :cheesy:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 11:12 AM~9940214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hell yea. the layitlow paparazzi pictures and videos will be up tonight!  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: that shit was fun


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: creepin cutty, FairyTales, low low mamii


HAPPY V-DAY LADYS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members:GuCcIcRoWnViC

NEGRRROOOOOOO!! WASSA


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:12 AM~9940214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hell yea. the layitlow paparazzi pictures and videos will be up tonight!  :cheesy:
> *



*YES SIR!!!! :thumbsup: :0  THOSE PICS R FUNNY ASS FUCK... AND DA VIDEO R DE PINGA!!! JOSE DRUNK ASS CLOWNIN :biggrin: *


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 14 2008, 10:24 AM~9940285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: that shit was fun
> *



:thumbsup: YEAPP.. BUT NOW I'M FALLING ASLEEP :happysad:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 11:25 AM~9940287
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: creepin cutty, FairyTales, low low mamii
> HAPPY V-DAY LADYS
> *


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 10:25 AM~9940287
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: creepin cutty, FairyTales, low low mamii
> HAPPY V-DAY LADYS
> *



YOU TOO :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 11:28 AM~9940304
> *:thumbsup: YEAPP.. BUT NOW I'M FALLING ASLEEP  :happysad:
> *


& :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

my girl jus left today to canada on a skool trip...de pinga alone on valentines day... owell


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 10:31 AM~9940326
> *my girl jus left today to canada on a skool trip...de pinga alone on valentines day... owell
> *



 SUCKS...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x10 but fuk it this aint the DR PHIL show...so lets see some pix of last night


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 10:39 AM~9940362
> *x10 but fuk it this aint the DR PHIL show...so lets see some pix of last night
> *



YOU WERE THERE? OR DID YOU MISS THE PAPARAZZI'S LOL


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

I WANT TO LEAVE WORK EARLY


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i missed it...had to spend some time with the wifey


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 14 2008, 10:41 AM~9940379
> *I WANT TO LEAVE WORK EARLY
> *


MEE TOOO!!! IM SO BITTER AND SLEEPY


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 08:41 AM~9940380
> *i missed it...had to spend some time with the wifey
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW U GOT MARRIED :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYBLUE94_@Feb 14 2008, 09:54 AM~9940453
> *I DIDN'T KNOW U GOT MARRIED :biggrin:
> *



DALE A SINGAR!!!!</span></span> :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b] :thumbsup: :yes: :wow:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

*ROLLIN C.C.* :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 09:43 AM~9940398
> *MEE TOOO!!! IM SO BITTER AND SLEEPY
> *



DA FUNNY SHIT IS DAT YA'LL RHODE DA FUCK OUT BRITNEY SPEARS STYLE N ALL... DE PINGA I THINK U RAN OVER DRON FOOT OR 96 LINCOLN LOL DE PINGA :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0 :uh:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:58 AM~9940482
> *DA FUNNY SHIT IS DAT YA'LL RHODE DA FUCK OUT BRITNEY SPEARS STYLE N ALL... DE PINGA I THINK U RAN OVER DRON FOOT OR 96 LINCOLN LOL DE PINGA  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :0  :uh:
> *



lmao.. :roflmao: YEAH.. TOOO MANY CAMERAS.. LOL IT WAS A FUN HANGOUT THOUGH !


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 10:07 AM~9940553
> *lmao.. :roflmao: YEAH.. TOOO MANY CAMERAS.. LOL IT WAS A FUN HANGOUT THOUGH !
> *



*YES IT WAS!!! BUT SHIT U SEE WUT HAPPEN WHEN ALL WE ASK 4 IS A PICTURE AND U SAY NO...WE GO PAPARAZZI ON UR ASS :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  *


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 14 2008, 11:58 AM~9940482
> *DA FUNNY SHIT IS DAT YA'LL RHODE DA FUCK OUT BRITNEY SPEARS STYLE N ALL... DE PINGA I THINK U RAN OVER DRON FOOT OR 96 LINCOLN LOL DE PINGA  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :0  :uh:
> *


LOL NOW I KNOW WHY BRITNNEY WENT NUTS


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 14 2008, 12:20 PM~9940653
> *YES IT WAS!!! BUT SHIT U SEE WUT HAPPEN WHEN ALL WE ASK 4 IS A PICTURE AND U SAY NO...WE GO PAPARAZZI ON UR ASS :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


LOL WUT WAS FUNNY HOW EVERY ONE POPS OUT WITH A DAM CAMERA OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 14 2008, 11:23 AM~9940677
> *LOL WUT WAS FUNNY HOW EVERY ONE POPS OUT WITH A DAM CAMERA OUT OF NOWHERE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: FORREAL !!! LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *DOUBLE-O*, 94pimplac


*YO *****!!! WUT IT DO!!! THIS ***** JAIRO AND MY HOMEBOYS FROM DA SHOP FUCKED UP MY CAR (MY DAILY) :angry: WIT GAY ASS SHIT ON DA WINDOWS... I GOT 2 WORK LATE N ALL CUZ OF THEM FUCKIN RETARDS... I TOOK PICS IMMA POST THEM UP LATA. BUT TRUST ME ***** DAT SHIT JUST STARTED A WAR...* :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao ***** u must explain


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

was der some nakedness at the hangout!!??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty+Feb 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9940956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEA RIGHT...A COUPLE OF UGLY ASS CHONGAS OUT THERE NOTHIN GOOD


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 14 2008, 12:57 PM~9940980
> *NAW IMMA JUST POST DA PICS...
> YEA RIGHT...A COUPLE OF UGLY ASS CHONGAS OUT THERE NOTHIN GOOD
> *


I HOPE U TALKING BOUT THEM ATTENTION WHORES DAT WANTED EGGS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 14 2008, 12:02 PM~9941015
> *I HOPE U TALKING BOUT THEM ATTENTION WHORES DAT WANTED EGGS
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 14 2008, 12:02 PM~9941015
> *I HOPE U TALKING BOUT THEM ATTENTION WHORES DAT WANTED EGGS
> *



^5 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

AAHHH SHIT IS ON AND POPPING IN THIS BITCH AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WASSA DOUBLE-O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bear was getting down last night a little camera shy tho :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 14 2008, 11:02 AM~9941015
> *I HOPE U TALKING BOUT THEM ATTENTION WHORES DAT WANTED EGGS
> *


DALE HUEVO LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 11:09 AM~9941080
> *bear was getting down last night a little camera shy tho  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *




AWWW SHIT...BEAR LIK ALWAYS... 4 DAT ***** 2 ACT A FOOL HE NEED A COUPLE BEERS AND THEN IT WOULD'VE BEEN A DONE DEAL HOMIE :biggrin: :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: creepin cutty, *monte24*, Lac-of-Respect, DOUBLE-O, GuCcIcRoWnViC, HighProCam, lylorly, 94pimplac

:biggrin: wassa...as u can see my girl left to canada... wanna come over and sand!!??!??!?! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

low low mamii you kind of quiet over there you know i'm saving the best for last


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: low low mamii, *SwitchHitter*, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, monte24, slash, HighProCam


THE DRUNK GUY IS AWAKE... DE PINGA EL CASO


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

VIDEO OF ANGIE WHERE ARE YOU GOING??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 11:18 AM~9941140
> *low low mamii you kind of quiet over there you know i'm saving the best for last
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 12:18 PM~9941140
> *low low mamii you kind of quiet over there you know i'm saving the best for last
> *



:uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:19 AM~9941152
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: low low mamii, SwitchHitter, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, monte24, slash, HighProCam
> THE DRUNK GUY IS AWAKE... DE PINGA EL CASO
> *


lmao... yep wakeing up just now.. to a nice headache... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 10:19 AM~9941153
> *VIDEO OF ANGIE WHERE ARE YOU GOING??
> *


i messed up why is that your name ..... :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Double O and *****.. str8 clowning with those videos.. keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 14 2008, 10:20 AM~9941163
> *lmao... yep wakeing up just now.. to a nice headache... :biggrin:
> *


drinking and three wheelin in hialeah is very illegal :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 12:21 PM~9941172
> *i messed up why is that your name .....  :0
> *



:no:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 11:23 AM~9941195
> *drinking and three wheelin in hialeah is very illegal  :biggrin:
> *



WELL I GUESS NOT 2 MR. JOSE ACTIN A FOOL LAST NITE... :biggrin: FUCK IT WE HAD A FUCKIN TRIP AND IT WAS FUCKIN COLD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 10:25 AM~9941208
> *:no:
> *


is that a NO miss D---


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

where is my ***** DRON i need some PHOTOSHOPS :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here is the infamous HOOD RICH caddy


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: FairyTales, *DOUBLE-O*, MADE IN DADE, Vueunme, 94pimplac, *COUPE DE BEAR*, huesone, Mia64ssdrop, LocoMC85SS

happy vday! :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 14 2008, 10:40 AM~9941318
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: FairyTales, DOUBLE-O, MADE IN DADE, Vueunme, 94pimplac, COUPE DE BEAR, huesone, Mia64ssdrop, LocoMC85SS
> 
> ...


you too


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 10:44 AM~9941352
> *you too
> *



:roflmao: i just got da text


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 14 2008, 10:40 AM~9941318
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: FairyTales, DOUBLE-O, MADE IN DADE, Vueunme, 94pimplac, COUPE DE BEAR, huesone, Mia64ssdrop, LocoMC85SS
> 
> ...


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR*, low low mamii, huesone, creepin cutty

"LAYITLOWING" IT BEFORE WORK? LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 11:33 AM~9941786
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, low low mamii, huesone, creepin cutty
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

L.I.L. it at work....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat it dew ma ****** dammm 2day looks good as the weather dammm last night was a trip ma dawg jose stunning with the new plaque thats wats up oye ***** wats up with the piks from dem sucias..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got that britney spears pic coming up ya'll ready :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dale que tu puede lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

boring ass day


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

we were promised pix by like 5 ppl already...and no one delivers


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 10:38 AM~9941305
> *here is the infamous HOOD RICH caddy
> 
> 
> *


that ***** jose stunnin 4 yall haters keep doing ur thing kid


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 12:54 PM~9942361
> *we were promised pix by like 5 ppl already...and no one delivers
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

double-0 knows what im talkin bout


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 14 2008, 12:59 AM~9939315
> *paparazzi??? :0
> *


happy valentines day :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ciggs.... :thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 04:10 PM~9942444
> *ciggs.... :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nosad:
> *


 :0 CIGGS  :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :yes:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i donno...i guess its jus me then...i think it removes the "CLASSY" factor of a female...plus it smells like ass lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 01:09 PM~9942440
> *happy valentines day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammm they got u thats wat u call layitlow owned lol


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 14 2008, 03:21 PM~9942509
> *dammm they got u thats wat u call layitlow owned lol
> *



:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FairyTales, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN*, Fleetwood 305, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 01:34 PM~9941268
> *where is my ***** DRON i need some PHOTOSHOPS  :0
> *


i got u! lol, im just workin till late so ma piks and videos will be up at night.


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 05:06 PM~9942793
> *i got u! lol, im just workin till late so ma piks and videos will be up at night.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 03:06 PM~9942793
> *i got u! lol, my girl doesn't let me do anything at all, i can't even take a shit so ma piks and videos will be up at night.
> *



pussyyyyy


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 14 2008, 05:09 PM~9942818
> *pussyyyyy
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 100 spokes,* DRòN*, KING 305, creepin cutty, Euro2low, Fleetwood 305

:uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 14 2008, 05:09 PM~9942818
> *pussyyyyy is for str8 guys. im strickly dickly  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 03:15 PM~9942854
> *:uh: Nice try saying I'm whooped by my girl. Everyone Knows I like men.
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

10 Members: PINK86REGAL, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, slash, DRòN, huesone, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 100 spokes, *Fleetwood 305*, DOUBLE-O, Euro2low

wuzza bitch :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 14 2008, 05:18 PM~9942873
> *sinse my comeback is weak, ill just post this funny animation
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: good one


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

lol shits turning into the random picture post. 


taking it back....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 03:23 PM~9942912
> *lol shits turning into the random picture post.
> taking it back....
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

even the paparazzi has paparazzi.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2008, 03:09 PM~9942440
> *happy valentines day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DROP THE CIGGS U LOOK SEXIER WITH OUT IT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

see im not the only one lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

x2


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

what motor??


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

401 buick nail head


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 14 2008, 02:48 PM~9943060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

still got a 327 block with a blown head gasket all the ass. for $200 hit me up for info


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*D-TOWN ROLLIN 62*, JRIMPALA,* GRAND HUSTLE*, lowbikeon20z, str8lows, sucio138


WAS UP U ALL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye tito wats up with dem piks cuz u was wilding last night with that cam ma *****


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

real nice intake/valve covers


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 14 2008, 07:28 PM~9943738
> *oye tito wats up with dem piks cuz u was wilding last night with that cam ma *****
> *


lolz i got u homie... lolz imma post em up 2morrow kuz i know when i cum back ama be tooo drunk 2 post :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Luxury Roller, sucio138, miaryder05, *Made You A Hater*
was good homie... :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa tito...hows it goin man


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 14 2008, 05:00 PM~9943980
> *lolz i got u homie... lolz imma post em up 2morrow kuz i know when i cum back ama be tooo drunk 2 post  :biggrin:
> *


4show ***** dale du ur thang


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

HAPPY VALENTINES PPLS 










:roflmao: :biggrin: :| :nosad:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 14 2008, 02:42 PM~9943025
> *DROP THE CIGGS U LOOK SEXIER WITH OUT IT
> *


 :0 Watch out 4 dat peanutbutter n jelly *****!! :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 14 2008, 02:22 PM~9942903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*
We will meet up at 3:30pm in the big parking lot by the main entrance & ride out at 4:30pm. We head down 40th street to U.S. 1, pass by Coco Walk, get back on U.S. 1 and meet up at Watson Island. From there beach bound!*


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

^If anyone has any questions, plz message me! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 14 2008, 08:49 PM~9946087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT SOUND GREAT


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Damm another show this weekend.....





























Im DoNkInG it this time..........


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 06:13 PM~9944655
> *HAPPY VALENTINES PPLS
> 
> 
> ...



YOU'R3 IGNORANT AND DATS OFF3NSIV3!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 14 2008, 09:44 PM~9946525
> *Damm another show this weekend.....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING TIGHT LARGE ITS CLEAN ASS HELL HOMEY


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 15 2008, 12:46 AM~9946542
> *YOU'R3 IGNORANT AND DATS OFF3NSIV3!
> *


take that dr.phil shit else where, no1 cares about your f33lings h3r3. 
:uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DRòN, *FairyTales, low low mamii,* PUSHIN 14s


:biggrin: i see you two waiting. :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

the only PICS from the hangout i got.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

o yea, and we cant forget britney spears coming through!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*
We will meet up at 3:30pm in the big parking lot by the main entrance & ride out at 4:30pm. We head down 40th street to U.S. 1, pass by Coco Walk, get back on U.S. 1 and meet up at Watson Island. From there beach bound!*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, *COUPE DE BEAR
*

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 15 2008, 01:14 AM~9947127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MIAMI SWANGIN ??!!!! WTFFF! :0 what is this 1999 ? old skool as fuck!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 15 2008, 12:31 AM~9946856
> *take that dr.phil shit else where, no1 cares about your f33lings h3r3.
> :uh:
> 
> ...



very motivational ! u know where this is going ... if its not there already


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 15 2008, 01:43 AM~9947257
> *very motivational !  u know where this is going ... if its not there already
> *



ok its dere now ! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 14 2008, 09:49 PM~9946087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 15 2008, 01:31 AM~9946851
> *LOOKING TIGHT LARGE ITS CLEAN ASS HELL HOMEY
> *



Thanks! Just a little something to slide through the hood in! :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 15 2008, 01:43 AM~9946951
> *o yea, and we cant forget britney spears coming through!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: thank God for hoodies


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good morning....


guess who i caught at the turning lane, smoking and talking on the phone...!!??? de pinga lol (too bad i didnt have a cammera)


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 08:26 AM~9948002
> *good morning....
> guess who i caught at the turning lane, smoking and talking on the phone...!!??? de pinga lol (too bad i didnt have a cammera)
> *



you see everyone!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

BINGO...lmao


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

dang it now i want a stogie uffin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 08:32 AM~9948018
> *BINGO...lmao
> *



:roflmao: did you chop again? lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

stunn?? na...u was too busy talkin on the fon lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 15 2008, 08:33 AM~9948024
> *:roflmao: did you chop again? lol
> *


  no


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 09:36 AM~9948035
> *stunn?? na...u was too busy talkin on the fon lol
> *


2 me!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FairyTales, creepin cutty, *IMPRESSIVECUTTY86*, low low mamii

:wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

I misspelled a couple of words on the last flyer. so im gonna post it again.

the "New & Improved" flyer :biggrin: :


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 15 2008, 07:41 AM~9948049
> *I misspelled a couple of words on the last flyer. so im gonna post it again.
> 
> the "New & Improved" flyer :biggrin: :
> ...


MUCH BETTER HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this shit is dead today


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 10:02 AM~9948343
> *this shit is dead today
> *



:yessad: MAKING THE TIME GO BY SLOWWWWWW...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ok lets see some nudes!!! lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Wuzza MIAMI....I been lost from the game L.I.L. but been dealing with sum shit lately that really fucked up my plans for jumping back in...but it's all good..just gonna take a lil longer than planned....Props to all the riders out there keeping the streets alive...Mystik Styles is starting to make a comeback so be on the lookout...Like I said b-4 I'll be back up soon riding my plaque till I die!!!!

This is what is holdin my down right now:

























































Good thing is that every is o.k.!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn bro...hope everything is ok, how did it start?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 09:22 AM~9948822
> *damn bro...hope everything is ok, how did it start?
> *



something electrical


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 15 2008, 10:31 AM~9948884
> *something electrical
> *


DAM ***** GLAD UR STR8 HOMIE...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, Fleetwood 305, lylorly, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, caprice ridah
:wave: wats up homie!!!!!!


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 10:31 PM~9946856
> *take that dr.phil shit else where, no1 cares about your f33lings h3r3.
> :uh:
> 
> ...


 you must b3 lon3ly cuz you took th3 time to do all that cut and past photoshop shit....

and i dont giv3 a fuck if u car3 about my f33lings bitch ur still ignorant. only a moron, a fuckfac3, a dickloving ***, a sapingo, un com3culo, un ******* would find humor in p3opl3 dying du3 to t3rrorism.

so FUCK U AND UR LAM3 ASS DR. PHIL COM3BACK....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

you must b3 lon3ly cuz you took th3 tim*e *to do all that cut and past photoshop shit....

and i dont giv3 a fuck if u car3 about my f33lings bitch ur still ignorant. only a moron, a fuckfac3, a dickloving ***, a sapingo, un com3culo, un ******* would find humor in p3opl3 dying du3 to t3rrorism.

so FUCK U AND UR LAM3 ASS DR. PHIL COM3BACK....

*missed one :biggrin: *


----------



## phukuall (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 10:42 AM~9949373
> *you must b3 lon3ly cuz you took th3 time to do all that cut and past photoshop shit....
> 
> and i dont giv3 a fuck if u car3 about my f33lings bitch ur still ignorant. only a moron, a fuckfac3, a dickloving ***, a sapingo, un com3culo, un ******* would find humor in p3opl3 dying du3 to t3rrorism.
> ...


thanks


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FairyTales, *DRòN*, creepin cutty, kicksup2, Fleetwood 305

:wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phukuall_@Feb 15 2008, 01:36 PM~9949323
> *you must b3 lon3ly cuz you took th3 time to do all that cut and past photoshop shit....
> 
> and i dont giv3 a fuck if u car3 about my f33lings bitch ur still ignorant. only a moron, a fuckfac3, a dickloving ***, a sapingo, un com3culo, un ******* would find humor in p3opl3 dying du3 to t3rrorism.
> ...


man the fuk up pussy!

heres some more , go cry to ur momma. 










































o yea...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

you ruined my day dron.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

that was pretty gruesome


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> man the fuk up pussy!
> 
> heres some more , go cry to ur momma.
> 
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ther goes my WENDY'S


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SHIT IM HUNGRY NOW..... :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 15 2008, 02:18 PM~9949635
> *SHIT IM HUNGRY NOW.....  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 02:17 PM~9949632
> *ther goes my WENDY'S
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa double o


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *creepin cutty*, FairyTales, *DRòN*, MISTER ED, *DOUBLE-O*

WUT IT DEW DAWG...

YO DRON' U GOTS A PM HOMIE


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone got some driver side chrome rocker panels laying around for a cutlass ??


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 15 2008, 02:35 PM~9949758
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, creepin cutty, FairyTales, DRòN, MISTER ED, DOUBLE-O
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 15 2008, 12:37 PM~9949775
> *:no:
> *


 :uh: :yes:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 15 2008, 01:36 PM~9949768
> *anyone got some driver side chrome rocker panels laying around for a cutlass ??
> *


 :biggrin: yup two WHOLE sets


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 01:39 PM~9949791
> *:biggrin: yup two WHOLE sets
> *


 :cheesy: FOR SALE?!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

maybe..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

double o has been chillaxing today


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 01:41 PM~9949816
> *maybe..
> *



:uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 15 2008, 02:38 PM~9949790
> *:uh:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

wuzz up everyone , long night but no titi videos some dude did get jumped and got knocked out cold . i couldn't take any pics his girl was going crazy screaming and yelling for the cops. it was really fucked up but buddy got up after a WHILE and walked away fine


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 15 2008, 11:36 AM~9949768
> *anyone got some driver side chrome rocker panels laying around for a cutlass ??
> *


oh shit somebody is going to start working on there car again


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

fyi i have/ can get any gbody part in the word...from A/C blowers to sill plates lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 15 2008, 02:43 PM~9949827
> *wuzz up everyone , long night but no titi videos some dude did get jumped and got knocked out cold . i couldn't take any pics his girl was going crazy screaming and yelling for the cops. it was really fucked up but buddy got up after a WHILE and walked away fine
> *


 :0 damn we all need to ride out over there one day. around wut time that shit ends?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 02:48 PM~9949860
> *fyi i have/ can get any gbody part in the word...from A/C blowers to sill plates lol
> *


rust free doors? (cutlass)


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 15 2008, 12:48 PM~9949865
> *:0  damn we all need to ride out over there one day. around wut time that shit ends?
> *



YUP AND SET UP A LIL LAY IT LOW SECTION LOL :0 :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ummm let me check...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 15 2008, 11:48 AM~9949865
> *:0  damn we all need to ride out over there one day. around wut time that shit ends?
> *


it starts around ten and ends at two in the morning , last week some drunk guy tried to swing on the manager and the drunk guy got straight mobbed by like seven people than got arrested for starting shit in a public place. :cheesy:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: low low mamii, *DOUBLE-O*, FairyTales

:wave:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 15 2008, 03:08 PM~9949979
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: low low mamii, DOUBLE-O, FairyTales
> 
> ...


I CANT STOP THINKIN GBOUT THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

low low mamii, check ur PMz


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 15 2008, 02:13 PM~9950024
> *I CANT STOP THINKIN GBOUT THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ME EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 15 2008, 06:41 AM~9948049
> *I misspelled a couple of words on the last flyer. so im gonna post it again.
> 
> the "New & Improved" flyer :biggrin: :
> ...


FINALLY SOMETHANG TO LOOK FORWARD 2 IN MIAMI, CAN WAIT TILL APRIL 6 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

are u talking about the ale house in hollywood?




> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 15 2008, 01:43 PM~9949827
> *wuzz up everyone , long night but no titi videos some dude did get jumped and got knocked out cold . i couldn't take any pics his girl was going crazy screaming and yelling for the cops. it was really fucked up but buddy got up after a WHILE and walked away fine
> *


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

let ne know if you need a transport to the tampa show


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 14 2008, 08:49 PM~9946087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

low low mamii...check ur pmz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 15 2008, 12:08 PM~9949979
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: low low mamii, DOUBLE-O, FairyTales
> 
> ...


what's up!!!! i might be able to get you a euro clip for the cut let me know pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 15 2008, 12:17 PM~9950049
> *ME EITHER  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

u thinkin what im think??


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

Auto Transport Quotes, Great service & Great Prices

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.


We are an automotive transporting company dedicated to bringing you the quickest, safest, and most detail oriented service for the task of transporting your automobile. But why pick us? Here are some great reasons:

*Great Pricing. *All inclusive prices. *Bonded and insured. 
*Excellent Service. *Door to door service. *Single Truck Transport Service. 
*Quality Transport. *Nationwide truck network *Detailed Updates 

AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 15 2008, 03:06 PM~9950373
> *:0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

there are like 6 header panels on ebay for a cutlass..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 15 2008, 01:17 PM~9950439
> *:loco:
> *


i'm saying i don't think that hair dew would look good on you , you should consider before going with it :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lawl


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2008, 11:39 PM~9947235
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DRòN, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


damn u got 1/4 of miami fest in this video lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 15 2008, 01:19 PM~9950455
> *i'm saying i don't think that hair dew would look good on you , you should consider before going with it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: that shit actually turns lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 12:48 PM~9949860
> *fyi i have/ can get any gbody part in the word...from A/C blowers to sill plates lol
> *



got regal or cutty doors?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa wit everyone wanting doors?!?


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

*
for sale$350 holla at me

[url=http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f161/LADYLUCK305/system1.jpg]http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f161/LAD...305/system1.jpg[/url]*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SWEET FLEET CALL ME 2DAY I LOST UR NUMBER


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 05:01 PM~9951572
> *wassa wit everyone wanting doors?!?
> *


:dunno:

i need doors for my regal.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 05:01 PM~9951572
> *wassa wit everyone wanting doors?!?
> *


:dunno:

i need doors for my regal.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 15 2008, 06:43 PM~9951886
> *:dunno:
> 
> i need doors for my regal.
> *


 double post asshole!! :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

im soooo bored


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 14 2008, 10:49 PM~9946087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2!!! WE GUNNA HAVE A LONG ASS LINE!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Luxury Roller, *Fleetwood 305*

wat it do big willy :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 15 2008, 07:20 PM~9952588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maddddddddddddddddd propsssss that bitch is cleannnnnnnnnn


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 15 2008, 06:20 PM~9952588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 15 2008, 10:13 PM~9953509
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Lol It's only for a minute...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 15 2008, 09:37 PM~9953265
> *maddddddddddddddddd propsssss that bitch is cleannnnnnnnnn
> *


 :thumbsup: I hope it looks as good on the 6's


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 15 2008, 08:22 PM~9953603
> *:thumbsup: I hope it looks as good on the 6's
> *


 :0 6's :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln,* shorty78, LANNGA305*
:wave: 

dayum wut u doing on so early twank!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 15 2008, 10:22 PM~9953603
> *:thumbsup: I hope it looks as good on the 6's
> *


dont do that to a clean ass town car!! there already one on 6s here in hialeah and its ugly ass fuck


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln,* SwitchHitter
* :uh: 

WHERE MY 5 BUCKS AT HOE! ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 15 2008, 08:22 PM~9953603
> *:thumbsup: I hope it looks as good on the 6's
> *


i don't know i'm king of feeling the little rims on there , either way the car is looking clean


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *sweatitsdelta88
*

u got home quick homie 

:scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2008, 03:34 AM~9955980
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, sweatitsdelta88
> 
> ...


ey **** sell me your PS 2 !!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

or the 360 .. u dont need it!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 16 2008, 01:36 AM~9955989
> *ey **** sell me your PS 2 !!!
> *



i sold my ps2 2 gamestop :biggrin: 

i luv my 360!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2008, 03:38 AM~9956002
> *i sold my ps2 2 gamestop  :biggrin:
> 
> i luv my 360!!!
> *



your a fuckin flamer *****!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 15 2008, 02:36 PM~9949768
> *anyone got some driver side chrome rocker panels laying around for a cutlass ??
> *


Let me check i believe i have what you need....Just PM Me to remind me i forget shit sometimes!  

Hmmm..what was i saying?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dammm gorda u stay on this shit foo


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 16 2008, 02:41 AM~9955734
> *dont do that to a clean ass town car!! there already one on 6s here in hialeah and its ugly ass fuck
> *


Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 15 2008, 06:41 AM~9948049
> *I misspelled a couple of words on the last flyer. so im gonna post it again.
> 
> the "New & Improved" flyer :biggrin: :
> ...




ELEGANCE & Mystik Styles Need To Be Fixed Still


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

anybody going?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

my boi is parting this out, let me know if yall need anything, and ill ask for price


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 16 2008, 09:46 AM~9957022
> *my boi is parting this out, let me know if yall need anything, and ill ask for price
> 
> 
> ...


is that it next to it?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2008, 03:18 AM~9955891
> *i don't know i'm king of feeling the little rims on there , either way the car is looking clean
> *


Thank you sir


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

yo any1 heard from fabio (the guy with the the orange crown vic juiced)?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 15 2008, 05:57 PM~9952440
> *x2!!! WE GUNNA HAVE A LONG ASS LINE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: MITE LOOK LIKE DA LINE BEFORE DA LOWRIDER SHOW  DAMMMM N WE GOTTA WAIT TILL APRIL 6 uffin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: shorty78, bung, MIVLIFE, BennyFuckinBlanco, Freakeone, COUPE DE BEAR, 94pimplac :wave: :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 16 2008, 10:27 AM~9957155
> *is that it next to it?
> *



looks like a vert 70's lac


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 16 2008, 01:04 AM~9955833
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter
> :uh:
> ...


where's my dvd (real riders ride fake riders hide) at bitch?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Double post...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

IM LOOKING TO TRADE MY 18" PISTONS FOR SOME 14" PISTONS...OR 12S BUT PREFERABLY 14.....LEMME KNOW


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 16 2008, 01:03 PM~9957326
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: MITE LOOK LIKE DA LINE BEFORE DA LOWRIDER SHOW   DAMMMM N WE GOTTA WAIT TILL APRIL 6 uffin:
> *


  enough time for everybody to get there cars ready for da cruise :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Luxury Roller, *SwitchHitter*, lowridermovement

PINKY!!! LOL U LEFT EARLY LAST NITE LOL... :machinegun: LOL WE WERE ALL :loco:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT IT DEW MA ****** WATS POPPIN TITO, DOUBLE-O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 16 2008, 12:35 PM~9957747
> *WAT IT DEW MA ****** WATS POPPIN TITO, DOUBLE-O
> *


bored as fuck at the crib , what's the deal for tonight ??? who's all going to that show tomorrow 40 dollars at the entrance is crazy for a little show like that but i guess is something to do on a sunday ........


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 16 2008, 11:30 AM~9957441
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter, lowridermovement
> 
> ...


lol...yeah i know *****.. i had to drop this girl home... but fuk it we still clowned alot though...fake ass birthday boy...lol...i wonder who would it be next week.. :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 15 2008, 11:19 AM~9948793
> *Wuzza MIAMI....I been lost from the game L.I.L. but been dealing with sum shit lately that really fucked up my plans for jumping back in...but it's all good..just gonna take a lil longer than planned....Props to all the riders out there keeping the streets alive...Mystik Styles is starting to make a comeback so be on the lookout...Like I said b-4 I'll be back up soon riding my plaque till I die!!!!
> 
> This is what is holdin my down right now:
> ...


Mario told me what happened  . Holla at me if u need some help.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ CASH FOR JUNK CARS, WE ARE PAYING UP TO $350 DEPENDING ON THE VEHICLE. WE SERVICE DADE & BROWARD ! WE ALSO DO TOWING FOR VERY GOOD PRICES !


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2008, 11:16 AM~9957384
> *looks like a vert 70's lac
> *


he knows what im talkin about


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Feb 16 2008, 09:24 AM~9956588
> *Do you have a pic of it?
> *


none, dont bother takin a pic of that shit.. go to the wednesday hangout and you will see it.. IMO u should go 4s with skinnys not 6s but thats just me


----------



## UCEBOX352 (Jun 2, 2007)

*REMINDER...UCE Hangout at Reds tonight!!!!!*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 16 2008, 01:18 PM~9957390
> *where's my dvd (real riders ride fake riders hide) at bitch?
> *


***** u got that shit back hoe ! i gave that shit back to you a long as time !


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

NOBODY WANT SUM 18" PISTONS FOR SUM 12'S OR 14'S THEY WANNA TRADE


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEBOX352_@Feb 16 2008, 02:36 PM~9958318
> *REMINDER...UCE Hangout at Reds tonight!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 15 2008, 06:41 AM~9948049
> *I misspelled a couple of words on the last flyer. so im gonna post it again.
> 
> the "New & Improved" flyer :biggrin: :
> ...


 :0 OH 4sho!!! IM getin ready 4 dat' ............


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

66 caprice for sell in MIA

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=392513


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 16 2008, 02:16 PM~9957384
> *looks like a vert 70's lac
> *


 :no: its a 67 deville with 80s mirrors


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 16 2008, 04:11 PM~9958666
> ****** u got that shit back hoe ! i gave that shit back to you a long as time !
> *


hahaha... ***** what ever you been smoking.. pass that bitch my way...cause you damn sure aien't give me that shit back... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KIMBO fight  

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-70...earch&plindex=6


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 17 2008, 03:19 AM~9961619
> *KIMBO fight
> 
> http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-70...earch&plindex=6
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 17 2008, 03:19 AM~9961619
> *KIMBO fight
> 
> http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-70...earch&plindex=6
> *



that ***** kimbo boyyy! this was like a well predicted match everyone knew that old fart tank would get knocked out in the first round... he needs to hang it up and give it up... 9wins 13 loses please bro and he still think he could step up.... this is just another one for the lost colum for tank... i hope all the rumors i hear are tru about him fightin brock lesnar


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEBOX352_@Feb 16 2008, 04:36 PM~9958318
> *REMINDER...UCE Hangout at Reds tonight!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



not to talk shit or nothin but wussup wit that UCE hang out ... everyone shows up except UCE. :dunno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ UP MIAMI* :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Feb 15 2008, 12:19 PM~9948793
> *Wuzza MIAMI....I been lost from the game L.I.L. but been dealing with sum shit lately that really fucked up my plans for jumping back in...but it's all good..just gonna take a lil longer than planned....Props to all the riders out there keeping the streets alive...Mystik Styles is starting to make a comeback so be on the lookout...Like I said b-4 I'll be back up soon riding my plaque till I die!!!!
> 
> This is what is holdin my down right now:
> ...



Cojone acere im glad to hear that no one was hurt...that shit sucks and i know you had not been living there a while but at leat their is homeowners insurance...oye hows the pup


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WUTZ UP MIAMI








:biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *DOUBLE-O*


*WUTZ UP DAWG??? ***** U LIKED DA PREVIEW... U GET 2 C FREE B'S B4 ANY1 EVRY1 ELSE WAITS TILL TAMPA... LOL :biggrin: * :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 17 2008, 11:33 AM~9963171
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O
> WUTZ UP DAWG??? ***** U LIKED DA PREVIEW... U GET 2 C FREE B'S B4 ANY1 EVRY1 ELSE WAITS TILL TAMPA... LOL  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 17 2008, 12:34 PM~9963182
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 CAN'T WAIT HOMIE... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

que bola *****,double-o


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 17 2008, 12:59 PM~9963363
> *que bola *****,double-o
> *



CHILLIN ***** HERE @ WORK DEAD TIRED DAWG...HOW WAS RED'S LAST NITE??? I WAS WORKIN ON MY CAR TILL LATE LAST NITE SO COULDN'T GO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *Luxury Roller*


*QUE LA VERGA SUCIA!!!!!* :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 17 2008, 12:05 PM~9963397
> *CHILLIN ***** HERE @ WORK DEAD TIRED DAWG...HOW WAS RED'S LAST NITE??? I WAS WORKIN ON MY CAR TILL LATE LAST NITE SO COULDN'T GO
> *


I DID NOT GO FOO I WAS AT THE BEACH WILDING OUT THERE AND SHIT FOO


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *Made You A Hater*

:wave: wussup cuhz!....How was Orlando?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter*, 94pimplac, *Made You A Hater*
:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *Luxury Roller*, *SwitchHitter*, 94pimplac, *Made You A Hater*

WUTZ UP DAWG
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 17 2008, 03:35 PM~9963549
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Luxury Roller
> QUE LA VERGA SUCIA!!!!! :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


kes la verga jodido :roflmao:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

[/IMG]
trade for rims 13z


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

trade for 13z


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 17 2008, 12:52 PM~9964027
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SwitchHitter, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...


whats up :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Any pics from todays show at the track? Anyone go..............?


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

This is Bear's car back in the days!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 03:57 PM~9964630
> *This is Bear's car back in the days!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

But this is why Bears car is not done yet[/IMG] :roflmao: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/gateway/DSC01456.jpg
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/gateway/DSC01455.jpg


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 05:57 PM~9964630
> *This is Bear's car back in the days!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 06:01 PM~9964655
> *But this is why Bears car is not done yet[/IMG] :roflmao:
> 
> *



LMAOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

SwitchHitter, Fleetwood 305,
wat it do???


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 17 2008, 04:02 PM~9964663
> *LMAOOOO!!!!!!
> *


 YOU TO BITCH DONT LAUGH :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 06:04 PM~9964673
> *YOU TO BITCH DONT LAUGH  :cheesy:
> *



lmaoo! fuck it!


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

GORDO AFTER 1 BEER


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 06:05 PM~9964678
> *GORDO AFTER 1 BEER
> 
> 
> ...



too bad u aint got any pictures of him after 2 beers


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

KIMBO SLICE MADE TANK ABBOT LOOK LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

THIS IS GORDO AFTER 5 BEERS


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

CHEAAAAAAAAA FULL HOUSE, WAT IT DO YA!!!!! QUE BOLA MANG.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 04:03 PM~9964668
> *SwitchHitter, Fleetwood 305,
> wat it do???
> *


was up bitch


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 07:07 PM~9964698
> *THIS IS GORDO AFTER 5 BEERS
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BIG FOOT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 04:03 PM~9964668
> *SwitchHitter, Fleetwood 305,
> wat it do???
> *


QUE BOLA *****...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

picsofthe show"???":


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT MY 18" PISTONS WANNA TRADE FOR 12'S OR 14"


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ANY OF YALL GOT PIKS OF THAT RED VERT FROM MIA.CANT REMEMBER IF ITS A REGAL OR CUTTY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

96`LINCOLN QUE BOLA GORDA WAT POPPIN FOO


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Boulevard Aces doing big things in the 305, yall keep that shit up looking real good homies


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Feb 17 2008, 07:59 PM~9964946
> *Boulevard Aces doing big things in the 305, yall keep that shit up looking real good homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT IT TITO....DAMM BEAR U MISSED OUT LAST NIGHT FOO WE WAS WILDING AT THE BEACH MA *****


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Feb 17 2008, 04:11 PM~9964713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKES THEM 5 LOWLYFES TO THE RIGHT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 17 2008, 05:09 PM~9965022
> *I LIKES THEM 5 LOWLYFES TO THE RIGHT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Luxury Roller how was your b.day
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

bro n e 1 watching the new knight rider?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 17 2008, 11:14 PM~9966419
> *Luxury Roller how was your b.day
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOLZ GOOD ...HAD A FUN TIME LIKE ALWAYS.. BUT THA BEST PART WAS THE CAKE LMAO I KNOW U HEARD OF IT LOL...:roflmao:

I SEE U DANNY WAT IT DO :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 17 2008, 07:28 PM~9966503
> *LOLZ GOOD ...HAD A FUN TIME LIKE ALWAYS.. BUT THA BEST PART WAS THE CAKE LMAO I KNOW U HEARD OF IT LOL...
> 
> I SEE U DANNY WAT IT DO :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


luis had and today :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 17 2008, 11:29 PM~9966519
> *luis had and today :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 4 SHO...AND SUM1 ELSE GUNNA HAV 1 TO...NOT SAYING NO NAMES :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, boxboy, RoLLiN SS, shorty78, 1Ace, hi3s'ssan, *GuCcIcRoWnViC, Luxury Roller*


wuzzup


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 17 2008, 09:54 PM~9966784
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lowridergame305, boxboy, RoLLiN SS, shorty78, 1Ace, hi3s'ssan, GuCcIcRoWnViC, Luxury Roller
> wuzzup
> *



CHILLIN *****...SICK ASS FUCK!!! DE PINGA!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Oye Kenny check it out! Maybe we can make it to tampa???G]http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/ImportedPhotos00123.jpg[/IMG]an make it to tampa??? :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O


:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2008, 01:31 AM~9968745
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O
> :wave:
> *


***** what's up with pincho man :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 17 2008, 05:09 PM~9965022
> *I LIKES THEM 5 LOWLYFES TO THE RIGHT
> *


what's up DEE you didn't take any pictures ???? i see the s10 still in the club that's good i always like that little truck


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 01:36 AM~9968764
> ****** what's up with pincho man  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


if he aint there this week i aint ever goin again

bro!!!!

i was lookin at myspace profiles & i found this chick man!!!

tell me whats wrong wit this pic


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2008, 01:53 AM~9968832
> *if he aint there this week i aint ever goin again
> 
> bro!!!!
> ...


tremendo mojon :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 01:56 AM~9968843
> *tremendo mojon  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa ppl


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2008, 02:53 AM~9968832
> *if he aint there this week i aint ever goin again
> 
> bro!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2008, 03:53 AM~9968832
> *if he aint there this week i aint ever goin again
> 
> bro!!!!
> ...


LMAO ni99a its too early to laugh this hard. lol Car show was tight yesterday shame it started rainin


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 17 2008, 05:09 PM~9965022
> *I LIKES THEM 5 LOWLYFES TO THE RIGHT
> *


Wheres that at???


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Feb 18 2008, 07:21 AM~9969391
> *Wheres that at???
> *


THE COUNTY LINE RACE TRACK IN CROME AVE AND OCKACHOBEE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2008, 03:53 AM~9968832
> *if he aint there this week i aint ever goin again
> 
> bro!!!!
> ...


word of the day make sure u flush before u take a pic oh and thats a nasty bitch


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2008, 09:38 AM~9970009
> *word of the day make sure u flush before u take a pic oh and thats a nasty bitch
> *


:rofl: ...Danny you crack me up fool...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 18 2008, 11:58 AM~9970090
> *:rofl: ...Danny you crack me up fool...
> *



NOW U KNOW NO PICS IN THE BATHROOM


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

WUS UP ROLLERZ


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

that hoe just got that camera and could not wait after she took a big ass shit!!! :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 18 2008, 02:11 PM~9970569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ROLLERZ ONLY IS GONING TO BY THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## nihilist (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 16 2008, 10:35 PM~9960762
> *:no: its a 67 deville with 80s mirrors
> *


Its a 68 according to the title. and its for sale too. I also have the title for the 72 caprice. Both are for sale. My shop is in Liberty City if anyone wants to come check them out, Just PM me.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

are u walking to my crib?? u called me sat telling me u were on your way and u still aint here...



> _Originally posted by nihilist_@Feb 18 2008, 03:36 PM~9971430
> *Its a 68 according to the title. and its for sale too. I also have the title for the 72 caprice. Both are for sale. My shop is in Liberty City if anyone wants to come check them out, Just PM me.
> *


----------



## nihilist (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry hommie Long story, but i made some money. Not to mention I broke my cell phone again.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

well stop fuking around and call me up


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2008, 01:53 AM~9968832
> *if he aint there this week i aint ever goin again
> 
> bro!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2008, 01:14 PM~9970185
> *NOW U KNOW NO PICS IN THE BATHROOM
> *


LMAO...AY DANNY BET THAT UP FOR THAT SUNPASS :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$800 OR TRADES WELCOME//


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I got a 65-70 GM convertible top motor for sale $100


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Selling the 67 Impala runs great top works perfect needs a little body work but very clean $8400 with 18" Boyd Codingtons (Brand New) $7400on Stocks.... PM me for more info or pics


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

deeeeee.........


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Feb 18 2008, 06:39 PM~9973352
> *deeeeee.........
> *


pimpin look at that tremendo mojon :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Some more pics of the 67


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Feb 18 2008, 06:23 AM~9969249
> *
> *



What's up..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> $800 OR TRADES WELCOME//


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WHO GOT ANY 12'S OR 14" PISTONS FOR SALE LEMME KNOW ASAP


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 18 2008, 08:53 PM~9973451
> *Some more pics of the 67
> 
> 
> ...


was this old dogs old impala from srt8 pimpin


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Scarface,* SwitchHitter*

:wave:
wat u doin up so late


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the US. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.

$250 tampa show special mia to tampa and back


We are an automotive transporting company dedicated to bringing you the quickest, safest, and most detail oriented service for the task of transporting your automobile. But why pick us? Here are some great reasons:

*Great Pricing. *All inclusive prices. *Bonded and insured. 
*Excellent Service. *Door to door service. *Single Truck Transport Service. 
*Quality Transport. *Nationwide truck network *Detailed Updates 

AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*40 MORE DAYS B4 TAMPA LOWRIDER AND 38 FOR US 2 DRIVE UP THERE....* :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Feb 18 2008, 09:59 PM~9973559
> *What's up..
> *


CALL ME I LOST U #


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 19 2008, 07:14 AM~9977408
> *40 MORE DAYS B4 TAMPA LOWRIDER AND 38 FOR US 2 DRIVE UP THERE.... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN ***** you don't sleep , calmate!!!! :cheesy: 

just kidding i know you're excited like a muthafucka to get the vic back on the streets


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2008, 09:04 AM~9977562
> *DAMN ***** you don't sleep , calmate!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> just kidding i know you're excited like a muthafucka to get the vic back on the streets
> *


*
AND U KNOW DIS MAANNNNN !!!!</span> JUST HOW U R EXCITED 2 GET UR MONTE OUT THERE RUNNIN. U KNOW WE FINNA B CRUISIN LIK A MOTHA FUCKER LMAO!!! *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MIAMI IS DEAD 2DAY!!! DE PINGA* :biggrin: :0


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Does it has any rust or major sheet metal that needs to be replaced?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

*slash?*


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

CERTIFIED KILLER, COUPE DE BEAR, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 95bigbody

:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2008, 10:48 PM~9976078
> *was this old dogs  old impala from srt8 pimpin
> *


i beleive so not to sure


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Miami Fest is dead today


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up 95bigbody


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 19 2008, 04:22 PM~9979528
> *whats up 95bigbody
> *


WHATS UP WHITE BOY!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 19 2008, 03:20 PM~9979514
> *Miami Fest is dead today
> *


YES SIR!!! MIAMI IS DEAD ON LAYITLOW 2DAY...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 18 2008, 06:37 PM~9973337
> *Selling the 67 Impala runs great top works perfect needs a little body work but very clean $8400 with 18" Boyd Codingtons (Brand New) $7400on Stocks.... PM me for more info or pics
> 
> 
> ...


dan ****** u cant keep one car, ur worse then me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

G BODY EXTENDED CHROME UPPERS, WITH CENTER BODY CHROME, NEW BALL JOINTS AND BUSHINGS..........$250

LOWERS, REINFORED $125

UPPERS 1" EXT, $125


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 19 2008, 04:48 PM~9980582
> *dan ****** u cant keep one car, ur worse then me
> *


lmao tell me about it when i need of money you must sell :biggrin:


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

any1 sellin 22s or 24s wit tires


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 19 2008, 08:50 PM~9982085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 19 2008, 09:00 PM~9982782
> *lmao tell me about it when i need of money you must sell  :biggrin:
> *


shit tell me about it...fuk it. but u need to build urself something to lowride in fool.fuk that big rim shit


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:52 AM~9962640
> *Cojone acere im glad to hear that no one was hurt...that shit sucks and i know you had not been living there a while but at leat their is homeowners insurance...oye hows the pup*


she's doin real good....lookin real pretty.

u have any pics of some of her brothers and sisters...like to see how they looking.


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh: boringggg


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 20 2008, 10:29 AM~9985324
> *:uh: boringggg
> *


i could make things a bit more interesting in here for u if u want :scrutinize:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 20 2008, 07:29 AM~9985324
> *:uh: boringggg
> *


OHH SHIT :cheesy: you must be real bored is not even ten in the morning yet


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 20 2008, 07:33 AM~9985337
> *i could make things a bit more interesting in here for u if u want  :scrutinize:
> *



i got the PHOTOSHOPS :0 :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 10:48 AM~9985403
> *i got the PHOTOSHOPS  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ GOOD HOMIE??? :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  TOOK 2DAY OFF... SO IMMA HIT IT BACK 2 SLEEP...* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 20 2008, 08:01 AM~9985481
> *WUTZ GOOD HOMIE??? :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:    TOOK 2DAY OFF... SO IMMA HIT IT BACK 2 SLEEP... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: this ***** can't even sleep this days :cheesy:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 09:48 AM~9985403
> *i got the PHOTOSHOPS  :0  :0
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 20 2008, 08:04 AM~9985495
> *
> *


hey you're the one that said you were bored :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 09:03 AM~9985492
> *:uh:  :uh:  this ***** can't even sleep this days  :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin: SHIT ***** I'M SICK ASS FUCK SO MY BOSS TOLD ME 2 TAKE DA DAY OFF FOOL. I STILL GET PAID FOOL SO I'M GOOD :0 ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wheres da prmised pix....!? wassa double o, wassa shrek lol (ROLLIN DAT GREEN)


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 15 2008, 01:14 AM~9947127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 COMING SOON


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

sluts...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

but u love them


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 20 2008, 05:13 AM~9985020
> *shit tell me about it...fuk it. but u need to build urself something to lowride in fool.fuk that big rim shit
> *


for every one there own had my juiced fleet and sold it i just like cruising on my big rims :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:banghead: :banghead: damn it!! this shit dead. 

DOUBLE-O.. MORE PIKS OF THOSE SLUTS!
*****.. GIVE A TASTE OF UR CAR! 

STAT!! gotta keep this bitch alive!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 20 2008, 02:28 PM~9987864
> *:banghead:  :banghead: damn it!! this shit dead.
> 
> DOUBLE-O.. MORE PIKS OF THOSE SLUTS!
> ...


**** ASS HOES were hating on the pics :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out what i ran across today who remembers the menace to society car with the pots and pans and all 




























what's up PATNA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO OSCAR TAKE IT OLD SKOOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 20 2008, 05:36 PM~9989546
> *YO OSCAR TAKE IT OLD SKOOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 02:54 PM~9988071
> *check out what i ran across today who remembers the menace to society car with the pots and pans and all
> *


shit this was the only one i found 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czPIL1-tRg0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

has nothin 2 do wit anything but she is fine azz hell!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 20 2008, 06:23 PM~9989967
> *shit this was the only one i found
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czPIL1-tRg0
> *


YOU BROUGHT IT BACK :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 20 2008, 07:22 PM~9990511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 07:27 PM~9990570
> *YOU BROUGHT IT BACK  :thumbsup:
> *


yea bro i started watching it myself!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 20 2008, 07:22 PM~9990511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


broooooooooo wat an ass!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 20 2008, 09:08 PM~9991609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *str8lows, COUPE DE BEAR*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 21 2008, 12:45 AM~9993354
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, str8lows, COUPE DE BEAR
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE BOLA MA *****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 21 2008, 01:47 AM~9993360
> *
> 
> 
> ...




YO WTF!!! DATS FUCKED UP. :angry: :angry: BUT I GOT U HOMIE...  :uh:  :0


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 21 2008, 06:17 AM~9993847
> *YO WTF!!! DATS FUCKED UP. :angry:  :angry:  BUT I GOT U HOMIE...   :uh:    :0
> *


THATS JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE MA ***** WATS POPPIN FOO


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

low low mamii, PUSHIN 14s, *PINK86REGAL[/B], lowridermovement

was up fool*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 21 2008, 08:33 AM~9994330
> *low low mamii, PUSHIN 14s, PINK86REGAL[/B], lowridermovement
> 
> was up fool
> *


*

chillen home sick*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 18 2008, 03:53 AM~9968832
> *if he aint there this week i aint ever goin again
> 
> bro!!!!
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 21 2008, 03:47 AM~9993360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw. this is more like it. :biggrin: 










except ****** cuz god knows that shits coming out raw lol.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: IN YA MOUF, 96' lincoln, *PINK86REGAL*, DRòN


:wave:
whats the deal homie..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *tRiCk oR tReAt 2,* DRòN, *96' lincoln,* PINK86REGAL


both of yall get on AIM.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 21 2008, 10:16 AM~9994589
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN, 96' lincoln, PINK86REGAL
> both of yall get on AIM.
> *


i'm in class bitch...lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 21 2008, 11:20 AM~9994621
> *i'm in class bitch...lol
> *



fuck skool! 
skools for teachers !


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

TAMPA SHOW, WHERE IS EVERYONE STAYING????


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 21 2008, 12:21 PM~9994625
> *fuck skool!
> skools for teachers !
> *


hey! im almost a teacher :biggrin: respect torta lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Feb 21 2008, 11:24 AM~9994646
> *hey! im almost a teacher  :biggrin: respect torta lol
> *



you couldnt teach your way outta of kindergarden class! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 21 2008, 12:26 PM~9994655
> *you couldnt teach your way outta of kindergarden class! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW POOR KIDS LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 21 2008, 10:06 AM~9994498
> *naw. this is more like it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



UR A CLOWN HOMIE  ... YO THE HANGOUT HAS BEEN STR8 CHILLIN JUST US LAYITLOW ****** CLOWNIN. AND DAT FINE ASS CHICK FROM 49TH STREET JESUS CRIST. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 21 2008, 10:16 AM~9994589
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN, 96' lincoln, PINK86REGAL
> both of yall get on AIM.
> *


I NEED 2 GET YA'LL ****** AIM FOOL :angry:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *DOUBLE-O, creepin cutty*, 99 LINCOLN, HEAVErollerz90


*DAM OSCAR DA DAY U DON'T GO 2 PINCHO MAN DAT ***** WAS THERE!!!!* :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 21 2008, 09:57 AM~9994856
> *UR A CLOWN HOMIE  ... YO THE HANGOUT HAS BEEN STR8 CHILLIN JUST US LAYITLOW ****** CLOWNIN. AND DAT FINE ASS CHICK FROM 49TH STREET JESUS CRIST. :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lay it low rule number 1 "pics or it didn't happen" :cheesy: 

BITCH i thought your're ass was sick dying and shit !!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 21 2008, 10:04 AM~9994899
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, creepin cutty, 99 LINCOLN, HEAVErollerz90
> DAM OSCAR DA DAY U DON'T GO 2 PINCHO MAN DAT ***** WAS THERE!!!! :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa double-o wassa low low mamii?


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: low low mamii, *DOUBLE-O, creepin cutty*

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 21 2008, 10:09 AM~9994936
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: low low mamii, DOUBLE-O, creepin cutty
> 
> ...












:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmfaoooo!!!!! bwahahahahahhaaaaaahahhaa!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2008, 12:10 PM~9994944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nosad: :|


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Feb 21 2008, 10:12 AM~9994950
> *:nosad:  :|
> *


that was the LAST ONE i promise ........................ :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 21 2008, 10:11 AM~9994947
> *lmfaoooo!!!!! bwahahahahahhaaaaaahahhaa!
> *


check this out , those are some mean ass v6 motors 

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/e3bf3e3...88c013e4547.htm


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2008, 11:10 AM~9994944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :0  :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SHORTY you aint working fool???


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

when is the tampa show? I live 5 minutes away from the State Fairgrounds and haven't heard anything about it.

I got some clear land if people want to leave there rides in a safe location. Guarded by King German Shepards and an owner with more guns than the national guard


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 21 2008, 10:24 AM~9995049
> *when is the tampa show? I live 5 minutes away from the State Fairgrounds and haven't heard anything about it.
> 
> I got some clear land if people want to leave there rides in a safe location. Guarded by King German Shepards and an owner with more guns than the national guard
> *


march 30th


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

did ya'll see this yet


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 21 2008, 11:24 AM~9995049
> *when is the tampa show? I live 5 minutes away from the State Fairgrounds and haven't heard anything about it.
> 
> I got some clear land if people want to leave there rides in a safe location. Guarded by King German Shepards and an owner with more guns than the national guard
> *



any near by lakes? last time i was in tampa, i caught a hugeeeee bass... :cheesy: 

maybe the only reason why i would think about going to tampa....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 95rangeron14z, Evelitog*


:scrutinize:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

3rd Annual Streets Of Gold Car Show.....


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 21 2008, 12:38 PM~9995164
> *any near by lakes? last time i was in tampa, i caught a hugeeeee bass...  :cheesy:
> 
> maybe the only reason why i would think about going to tampa....lol
> *


lakes everywhere, The back half of my property is lake front, that leads to the bay.

The reason I left miami was for land in Tampa. Alot of wide open space, no bullshit ass city to fuck with me bout cars in the yard and no nosey ass neighbors.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2008, 01:10 PM~9994944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRITNEY!! :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 21 2008, 12:12 PM~9995430
> *BRITNEY!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for DRON for coming threw with the photoshop 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DObWiEg2_n4&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 21 2008, 11:12 AM~9995430
> *BRITNEY!!  :cheesy:
> *


i promised her that will be the last one i don't want her to get mad and send her PAPARAZZI'S to kill me :cheesy:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 21 2008, 01:46 PM~9995221
> *3rd Annual Streets Of Gold Car Show.....
> 
> *


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tonight is the premier of living the lowlife , i'll be at work  somebody tape that bitch or something for me


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2008, 06:12 PM~9996721
> *tonight is the premier of living the lowlife , i'll be at work    somebody tape that bitch or something for me
> *


WAT CHANNEL AND TIME ?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 21 2008, 12:46 PM~9995221
> *3rd Annual Streets Of Gold Car Show.....
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 21 2008, 04:43 PM~9996930
> *WAT CHANNEL AND TIME ?
> *


Speed channel sometime between 9pm and 11pm don't remember....


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 21 2008, 05:15 PM~9997099
> *Speed channel  sometime between 9pm and 11pm don't remember....
> *


10:30PM


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

any cars for sale in mia


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

tampa special $250 i need to fill the 3rd truck

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.
www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2008, 12:15 PM~9994980
> *check this out , those are some mean ass v6 motors
> 
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/e3bf3e3...88c013e4547.htm
> *


damn them puppies haul ass


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo talk about a dead ass fest!!! wheres every1?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Wat up Miami ...anyone hittin the beach this weekend?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

just got this shit done so im down to hit the streets let me know wats up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DANNY WUS GOOD 4 THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Luxury Roller, *Made You A Hater, DANNY305*, Vueunme, chevyboy01
:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 21 2008, 11:06 PM~10000716
> *DANNY WUS GOOD 4 THIS WEEKEND
> *


don't know little hommie let a ni99a know


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 22 2008, 12:27 AM~10001102
> *don't know little hommie let a ni99a know
> *


DONT KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YET, BUT I KNOW ITS GUNNA INVOLVE LOTS OF BREWSKIES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2008, 02:12 PM~9996721
> *tonight is the premier of living the lowlife , i'll be at work    somebody tape that bitch or something for me
> *


so did anybody watch the show cause i didn't  and what did ya'll think about it was it everything that ya'll expected ????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

last night


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 22 2008, 03:21 AM~10002831
> *so did anybody watch the show cause i didn't    and what did ya'll think about it was it everything that ya'll expected ????
> *


X2 I FORGOT ALL BOUT THE SHOW... :angry:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Livin The Low Life Schedule

Speed TV Schedule


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 22 2008, 07:03 AM~10003018
> *Livin The Low Life Schedule
> 
> Speed TV Schedule
> *



:thumbsup: THX HOMIE... DID U SEE IT LAST NITE???


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 22 2008, 03:47 AM~10002877
> *last night
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 22 2008, 08:46 AM~10003109
> *:thumbsup: THX HOMIE... DID U SEE IT LAST NITE???
> *


It's on the TIVO at home but havent got a chance to see it yeat. I love TIVO.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Feb 22 2008, 05:21 AM~10002831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the difference between tivo and dvr? ones better then the other?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

that shit was good


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 22 2008, 09:33 AM~10003292
> *missed it... :angry:
> whats the difference between tivo and dvr? ones better then the other?
> *


The names/brands i guess...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

dvr the cable/satelite company provides for u its built in our cable box
tivo u buy and make a account wit them


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i was wrong >_<


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 22 2008, 08:10 AM~10003218
> *It's on the TIVO at home but havent got a chance to see it yeat. I love TIVO.
> *



THAT MEANS PARTY @ UR CRIB FOOL LOL :biggrin:  BUT W/E ATLEAST THEY'RE GONNA B RE-PLAYIN OVER N OVER


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

i think it was str8 they talked bout BomBs and how the pachuco culture started the Bombs lowriders


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

its was good to me but vida was acting like she wasnt even into the cars or the lifestyle


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

that bitch is retarded


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

hno:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *CANDYBLUE94,* sucio138

:wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *CERTIFIED KILLER*, IIMPALAA, creepin cutty, *CANDYBLUE94*, sucio138


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 21 2008, 12:46 PM~9995221
> *3rd Annual Streets Of Gold Car Show.....
> 
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR,* SwitchHitter, Evelitog
*

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 21 2008, 09:31 PM~10001162
> *DONT KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YET, BUT I KNOW ITS GUNNA INVOLVE LOTS OF BREWSKIES LOL :biggrin:
> *


Mmmmm... Can't say No to that.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

parting out the lincoln if u need any thing pm me need it gone quick .... interior already sold...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any one going to towers?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Luxury Roller, *PINK86REGAL*, lowbikeon20z
wut it do ni99a!!!!


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BIG PROPS TO THE 305 AD ALL OF THE NIKKUAS FROM THE BOTTOM :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BIG PROPS TO THE 305 AD ALL OF THE NIKKUAS FROM THE BOTTOM :biggrin:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 22 2008, 04:30 PM~10006472
> *parting out the lincoln if u need any thing pm me need it gone quick .... interior already sold...
> *


Yo sup wit the rims what size n how much??


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 21 2008, 08:31 PM~10001162
> *DONT KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YET, BUT I KNOW ITS GUNNA INVOLVE LOTS OF BREWSKIES LOL :biggrin:
> *


today BREWSIES at my house


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 23 2008, 09:13 AM~10011164
> *today BREWSIES at my house
> *



ooooo hey am i invited? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

anyone know about any shows coming up besides lowrider havent heard anything of hangouts some get at me please :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT IT DEW MIAMI


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Feb 23 2008, 09:39 AM~10011265
> *anyone know about any shows coming up besides lowrider havent heard anything of hangouts some get at me please  :biggrin:
> *


THE ONLY THING HAPPIN AFTER THE SHOW DAT I KNOW OF IS A CRUISE ON APRIL 6, N THE LAST LAFF CAR SHOW ON APRIL 13, THEN U GOT DA PINIC JUNE 22, ORTHER THAN DAT IS KINDA DEAD NOW IN MIA


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 23 2008, 03:30 PM~10012301
> *THE ONLY THING HAPPIN AFTER THE SHOW DAT I KNOW OF IS A CRUISE ON APRIL 6, N THE LAST LAFF CAR SHOW ON APRIL 13, THEN U GOT DA PINIC JUNE 22, ORTHER THAN DAT IS KINDA DEAD NOW IN MIA
> *


good lookin homie


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 23 2008, 12:13 PM~10011164
> *today BREWSIES at my house
> *


 :biggrin: DALEEEE 4 SHO WHITEBOY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TITO NO FAT TUESDAY 2NIGHT LOL DAMM FOO LAST NIGHT WAS A TRIP MA *****


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 18 2008, 06:37 PM~9973337
> *Selling the 67 Impala runs great top works perfect needs a little body work but very clean $8400 with 18" Boyd Codingtons (Brand New) $7400on Stocks.... PM me for more info or pics
> 
> 
> ...


$7200 obo COME GET IT NEED TO SELL QUICK


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 23 2008, 01:15 PM~10011911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DA GUCCI CROWN VIC IS GETTIN PAINTED DIS WEEKKK :0 :0*


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

anybody know whats the happs 4 2nite... isnt there a hangout 2nite somewere!


----------



## 03townCAR (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 23 2008, 03:30 PM~10012301
> *THE ONLY THING HAPPIN AFTER THE SHOW DAT I KNOW OF IS A CRUISE ON APRIL 6, N THE LAST LAFF CAR SHOW ON APRIL 13, THEN U GOT DA PINIC JUNE 22, ORTHER THAN DAT IS KINDA DEAD NOW IN MIA
> *


dont 4get theres also our show on may 17th


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*for sale brand new lime green rug fits any car $80*


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT back to the top


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 22 2008, 06:22 PM~10007276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Fleetwood 305, *rollin lincoln*,


WUTZ GOOD HOMIE???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 23 2008, 03:19 PM~10012860
> *$7200 obo COME GET IT NEED TO SELL QUICK
> *


i see you already changed your avatar , you just couldn't wait for the magazine to come out HA !!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 11:17 AM~10017501
> *i see you already changed your avatar , you just couldn't wait for the magazine to come out HA !!!!!!   :angry:
> *


JUST KIDDING STEVEN MAD PROPS ON MAKING THE COVER OF KING OF THE STREETS , YOU DOING BIG THINGS AT ONLY 17


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 12:24 PM~10017520
> *JUST KIDDING STEVEN MAD PROPS ON MAKING THE COVER OF KING OF THE STREETS , YOU DOING BIG THINGS AT ONLY 17
> *




:yes: *MAD PROPS *:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat it do miami fest, shit its boring as fuck!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 11:24 AM~10017520
> *JUST KIDDING STEVEN MAD PROPS ON MAKING THE COVER OF KING OF THE STREETS , YOU DOING BIG THINGS AT ONLY 17
> *


Thank you cuz....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10017774
> *:yes: MAD PROPS  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 11:17 AM~10017501
> *i see you already changed your avatar , you just couldn't wait for the magazine to come out HA !!!!!!  :angry:
> *


Wat can i say i was happy as fuck when i saw it and had to put it there.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CHINO305 WAT IT DEW *****


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 24 2008, 07:32 PM~10020304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Whats up Miami. I'll be visiting down there in about a month (March 26 to April 1) Any shows or cruises going on? Would love to see some lowriders from the MIA. 

Last year I took this shot while driving in the opposite direction :biggrin:










Here's a few pics of my rides;


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

$250 miami to tampa and back let me know i have 7 spots available.

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.

AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

4 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, PINK86REGAL, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 94pimplac


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Feb 25 2008, 01:11 AM~10021878
> *Whats up Miami.  I'll be visiting down there in about a month (March 26 to April 1) Any shows or cruises going on?  Would love to see some lowriders from the MIA.
> 
> Last year I took this shot while driving in the opposite direction :biggrin:
> *



the 26th is a wednesday. that are usual hangout night, maybe most of the lows come out. when u get closer to the date just come on here and ask where the hangouts are at so u could come through


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> Whats up Miami. I'll be visiting down there in about a month (March 26 to April 1) Any shows or cruises going on? Would love to see some lowriders from the MIA
> 
> I HATE TO BUST UR BUBBLE BUT THAT IS THE SAME WEEKEND OF TAMPA LOWRIDER SO I REALY THINK U WON'T SEE ANYTHING ON THE STREETS OF MIAMI SRY


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*Vinny*...heres a recent pic of destiny...she's lookin real good...only problem she has is that she is allergic to grass....like most dogs she likes to eat it but when she does she gets a bad case of the runs that has blood and mucus in it. Ran some tests and checked her out but she is good. It happens everytime she eats the grass so i gotta keep an eye on here when she is outside.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 11:28 AM~10023827
> *I HATE TO BUST UR BUBBLE BUT THAT IS THE SAME WEEKEND OF TAMPA LOWRIDER SO I REALY THINK U WON'T SEE ANYTHING ON THE STREETS OF MIAMI SRY
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> > Whats up Miami. I'll be visiting down there in about a month (March 26 to April 1) Any shows or cruises going on? Would love to see some lowriders from the MIA
> >
> > I HATE TO BUST UR BUBBLE BUT THAT IS THE SAME WEEKEND OF TAMPA LOWRIDER SO I REALY THINK U WON'T SEE ANYTHING ON THE STREETS OF MIAMI SRY
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 25 2008, 09:11 AM~10024039
> *yess sir!!!! anyways where are the pix of andre at the bar bq sat nite?.. lmao
> *


x2


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 03townCAR_@Feb 23 2008, 05:57 PM~10013716
> *dont 4get theres also our show on may 17th
> *


 :0 DAMMM ALOT SHIT COMIN UP DATS WHATS UP :thumbsup: TAMPA LOWRIDER MARCH 30, :yessad: THE MIAMI CRUISE APRIL 6 :yessad:LAST LAFF CAR SHOW APRIL 13 :yessad: MAY 17 STREETS OF GOLD CAR SHOW :yessad: BLVD ACES PINICE JUNE 22 :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 25 2008, 09:11 AM~10024039
> *yess sir!!!! anyways where are the pix of andre at the bar bq sat nite?.. lmao
> *



:yes: :biggrin: post them pics up!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 25 2008, 12:46 PM~10024206
> *:yes:  :biggrin: post them pics up!
> *


did andre drink an entire beer again? :cheesy:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 25 2008, 12:46 PM~10024206
> *:yes:  :biggrin: post them pics up!
> *


X2


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 U ASKED HERE U GO


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 10:22 AM~10024414
> *:0 U ASKED HERE U GO
> 
> 
> ...



da food was off da chang!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LET THE DRINKING START


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: show the rest... :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 25 2008, 12:29 PM~10024463
> *da food was off da chang!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DONE BY NO OTHER THAN URS TRUELY TALK ALOT DALE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

NOW THIS FUCKERS ALWAYS FINDS OUT WHERE THERES GOOD FOOD 
:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SOME PEOPLE DRINK AND CAN'T HOLD IT OR WAS IT THAT MY JOKES WERE THAT FUNNY


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 01:32 PM~10024498
> *NOW THIS FUCKERS ALWAYS FINDS OUT WHERE THERES GOOD FOOD
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 ANDRE WHAT THE FUCK YO , THATS AFTER 6 BEERS


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 10:32 AM~10024498
> *NOW THIS FUCKERS ALWAYS FINDS OUT WHERE THERES GOOD FOOD
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



this is getting myspaced :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 25 2008, 01:39 PM~10024555
> *this is getting photoshoped  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 10:36 AM~10024531
> *:0 ANDRE WHAT THE FUCK YO , THATS AFTER 6 BEERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

we need chucky!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

AND YES WE HAD A BAND LIVE 

LOS DRUNKS DE MIAMI FROM LEFT TO RIGHT EASY-E FLAVA FLA , AND AVENTURA


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WE EVEN CAME BY FROM THE OLD SCHOOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 10:43 AM~10024575
> *WE EVEN CAME BY FROM THE OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 10:41 AM~10024571
> *AND YES WE HAD A BAND LIVE
> 
> LOS DRUNKS DE MIAMI  FROM LEFT TO RIGHT EASY-E FLAVA FLA , AND AVENTURA
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: da mariachi


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

AND DOING A SOLO ACT


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

AND THIS WAS JUST THE START GUYS GET READY 4 TAMPA


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10024676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was just the warm up ! ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 25 2008, 10:31 AM~10024125
> *:0 DAMMM ALOT SHIT COMIN UP DATS WHATS UP  :thumbsup: TAMPA LOWRIDER MARCH 30, :yessad: THE MIAMI CRUISE APRIL 6 :yessad:LAST LAFF CAR SHOW APRIL 13  :yessad: MAY 17 STREETS OF GOLD CAR SHOW :yessad: BLVD ACES PINICE JUNE 22 :yessad:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ALSO APRIL 19TH IS DA DUB SHOW MIAMI... SO IMMA BE BACK 2 BACK EVERYWHERE
!!!! :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  :around: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 11:55 AM~10024689
> *AND THIS WAS JUST THE START GUYS GET READY 4 TAMPA
> 
> 
> ...


*
ONE TIME 4 MY BOYS IN DA PIC CLOWNIN!!!!* :thumbsup: :yes: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Freakeone, huesone, lylorly, *COUPE DE BEAR*, *DANNY305*, *DRòN*, Evelitog, Vueunme



*DALE!!!!* :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*COUPE DE BEAR, GuCcIcRoWnViC,* WAS UP U ALL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: PUSHIN 14s, COUPE DE BEAR, tunasub_on_u, *DANNY305*, *CERTIFIED KILLER, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DRòN*
:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 25 2008, 02:20 PM~10024895
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: PUSHIN 14s, COUPE DE BEAR, tunasub_on_u, DANNY305, CERTIFIED KILLER, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DRòN
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 :0 










here the before









(yea i got photoshop at work now :cheesy: )


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 10:29 AM~10024464
> *LET THE DRINKING  START
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.. :rofl: ...wtf?... i don't remeber you taking this picture..but it sure came out raw.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 10:55 AM~10024689
> *AND THIS WAS JUST THE START GUYS GET READY 4 TAMPA
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, We all had a trip that night! :biggrin:...Can't wait till tampa!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Louis For Sharing Your Crib With Us.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

YO I GOT LT1 MOTOR FOR SALE COMPLETE WITH THE HARNESS TRANSMISSON CAN HEAR IT RUN AND DRIVE BEFORE SOME ONE BUYS IT ASKIN $700 IF BUYER PULLS OR $900 IF I PULL AND YES ITS A REAL LT1 NOT 4.3 ITS IN A 94 BUICK ROADMASTER WAGON


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 01:53 PM~10024676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 01:55 PM~10024689
> *AND THIS WAS JUST THE START GUYS GET READY 4 TAMPA
> 
> 
> ...


WE HAD A BLAST...DAMN IMAGINE HOW TAMPA GONNA BE... THANKS LUIS 4 SHARING THA CRIB


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 25 2008, 10:36 AM~10023616
> *the 26th is a wednesday. that are usual hangout night, maybe most of the lows come out. when u get closer to the date just come on here and ask where the hangouts are at so u could come through
> *


Kool i'll definately post up on here again. Be nice to see some lows from where it never snows. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 01:50 PM~10024628
> *AND DOING A SOLO ACT
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO THIS IS WHERE IT ALL BEGAN...WHEN I NOTICED THAT WET SPOT LOL


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> > Whats up Miami. I'll be visiting down there in about a month (March 26 to April 1) Any shows or cruises going on? Would love to see some lowriders from the MIA
> >
> > I HATE TO BUST UR BUBBLE BUT THAT IS THE SAME WEEKEND OF TAMPA LOWRIDER SO I REALY THINK U WON'T SEE ANYTHING ON THE STREETS OF MIAMI SRY
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Feb 25 2008, 05:24 PM~10026471
> *Kool i'll definately post up on here again. Be nice to see some lows from where it never snows.    :biggrin:
> *


but where it always rains. :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Shit, I'd take rain over THIS bullshit any day.....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dale loka wat it dew *****


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 25 2008, 02:36 PM~10024531
> *:0 ANDRE WHAT THE FUCK YO , THATS AFTER 6 BEERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HELL NAHH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DANM GORDA WAT HAPPENED


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Feb 25 2008, 03:26 PM~10026903
> *Shit, I'd take rain over THIS bullshit any day.....
> 
> 
> ...


i must agree that i wouldnt want to drive the low through that!!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 25 2008, 07:58 PM~10027592
> *i must agree that i wouldnt want to drive the low through that!!!
> *



You cant.... :angry: I have 2 cars that I cant even drive for at least 4 months out of the year. My shit stays in storage...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Feb 25 2008, 05:33 PM~10027856
> *You cant....  :angry:    I have 2 cars that I cant even drive for at least 4 months out of the year.  My shit stays in storage...
> *


i can imagine i went to visit a family member one time and couldnt use the car for two weeks.


----------



## rollin lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Feb 25 2008, 04:25 PM~10026475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMAO THIS IS WHERE IT ALL BEGAN...WHEN I NOTICED THAT WET SPOT LOL
> *


MOTHERFUCKER THAT'S FUCKING BEER. I WAS GONE BUT NOT TO PEE ON MYSELF.LMAO.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat dey do miami...dam wat a fukin boring monday...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 25 2008, 04:50 PM~10027109
> *dale loka wat it dew *****
> *



chillin dawg just chillin. WAITIN 4 ALL DEM SHOWS 2 COME SO I CAN BRING MY CAR OUT 2 PLAY FINALLY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 25 2008, 07:54 PM~10029139
> *chillin dawg just chillin. WAITIN 4 ALL DEM SHOWS 2 COME SO I CAN BRING MY CAR OUT 2 PLAY FINALLY
> *


thats wats up ***** cant wait to see the new vic


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 25 2008, 09:11 PM~10029335
> *thats wats up ***** cant wait to see the new vic
> *



I WOULD LUV 2 GIVE OUT FREE B'S BUT I WANNA WAIT 2 SEE YA'LL REACTION AND YA'LL OPINIONS LATA. DA ONE WHO HAVE SEEN WUTS UP HAVE BEEN GIVIN ME MAD PROPS AND LUV DA IDEAS SO ATLEAST I KNOW IT'S GONNA B HARD ASS FUCK... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT A 93 FLEETWOOD HOOD FOR SALE???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this car looks familiar......


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 25 2008, 04:08 PM~10026348
> *YO I GOT LT1 MOTOR FOR SALE COMPLETE WITH THE HARNESS TRANSMISSON CAN HEAR IT RUN AND DRIVE BEFORE  SOME ONE BUYS IT ASKIN $700 IF BUYER PULLS OR $900 IF I PULL AND YES ITS A REAL LT1 NOT 4.3 ITS IN A 94 BUICK ROADMASTER WAGON
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Feb 25 2008, 01:36 PM~10026094
> *Thanks Louis For Sharing Your Crib With Us.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 25 2008, 08:25 PM~10029480
> *I WOULD LUV 2 GIVE OUT FREE B'S BUT I WANNA WAIT 2 SEE YA'LL REACTION AND YA'LL OPINIONS LATA. DA ONE WHO HAVE SEEN WUTS UP HAVE BEEN GIVIN ME MAD PROPS AND LUV DA IDEAS SO ATLEAST I KNOW IT'S GONNA B HARD ASS FUCK... :biggrin:
> *


take ur time with it foo ill see in Tampa and remember ma ***** always positive never negative only haters go negative so dale foo come out hard and brake some necks


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 26 2008, 02:20 AM~10032118
> *take ur time with it foo ill see in Tampa and remember ma ***** always positive never negative only haters go negative so dale foo come out hard and brake some necks
> *



*THX HOMIE !!! DALE SEE UR ASS AT DA HANGOUT FOOL !!! A MONTH FROM 2DAY WE RIDIN UP 2 TAMPA... :biggrin: :0  
DADE/BROWARD COUNTY GOIN OVER THERE TO SHO LOWRIDER WHY DA FUCK THEY DIDN'T COME 2 MIAMI... :angry: *

*MIAMI WUTZ UP *  :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up where's THE MORNING CREW at :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MOOOOOORRRRNNNNNING!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2008, 08:46 AM~10032796
> *what's up where's THE MORNING CREW at  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



WORKIN HOMIE...BUT SHIT WE PLAY IT SLICK HERE AND THERE AND SIGN ON LAYITLOW :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 25 2008, 11:07 AM~10024775
> *ALSO APRIL 19TH IS DA DUB SHOW MIAMI... SO IMMA BE BACK 2 BACK EVERYWHERE
> !!!! :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:    :around:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 DAMMMM HOMIE GOOD LUCK WIT DA RIDE :thumbsup: .DATS RITE MIAMI KAN COMPLAIN WE HAVE ALOT THING COMIN UP SHOWS, CRUISES,PINICS, :cheesy: ,LETS SEE HOW MANY TRU RYDERS ARE OUT THERE A MONTH FROM NOW DA FUN STARTS 1ST AT TAMPA ITS ON FROM THERE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 26 2008, 10:56 AM~10033455
> *:0 DAMMMM HOMIE GOOD LUCK WIT DA RIDE :thumbsup: .DATS RITE MIAMI KAN COMPLAIN WE HAVE ALOT THING COMIN UP SHOWS, CRUISES,PINICS, :cheesy: ,LETS SEE HOW MANY TRU RYDERS ARE OUT THERE A MONTH FROM NOW DA FUN STARTS 1ST AT TAMPA ITS ON FROM THERE
> *




*YES SIR I WILL OUT THERE NOT ONLY REPPIN FOR ROLLIN C.C. BUT 4 US MIAMI BOYS DAT LUV DA CAR GAME... *:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 26 2008, 10:03 AM~10033496
> *YES SIR I WILL OUT THERE NOT ONLY REPPIN FOR ROLLIN C.C. BUT 4 US MIAMI BOYS DAT LUV DA CAR GAME... :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: 4 SHO HOMIE WE GOTTA INVADE ALL THESE SHOWS N PINICS,N DAT DAY OF DA CRUISE ON APRIL 6 WOW WE GONA HAVE A LINE UP FROM BIRD ROAD TO WASTON ISLAND LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10033514
> *:biggrin: 4 SHO HOMIE WE GOTTA INVADE ALL THESE SHOWS N PINICS,N DAT DAY OF DA CRUISE ON APRIL 6 WOW WE GONA HAVE A LINE UP FROM BIRD ROAD TO WASTON ISLAND LOL :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR WE'RE GONNA BE LOOKIN HARD ASS FUCK... ALL DA CLUB RIDIN DOWN CHILLIN AND JUST REPPIN THEIR CLUB. HOPEFULLY THE STUNNIN SESSION ARE ALL FRIENDLY CUZ WE DON'T NEED BEEF DURIN THE CRUISE IF NOT WE WON'T B ABLE 2 RIDE OUT LIK DAT AGAIN... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 26 2008, 10:34 AM~10033685
> *YES SIR WE'RE GONNA BE LOOKIN HARD ASS FUCK... ALL DA CLUB RIDIN DOWN CHILLIN AND JUST REPPIN THEIR CLUB. HOPEFULLY THE STUNNIN SESSION ARE ALL FRIENDLY CUZ WE DON'T NEED BEEF DURIN THE CRUISE IF NOT WE WON'T B ABLE 2 RIDE OUT LIK DAT AGAIN... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: DAM HOMIE KAN WAIT FOR DAT DAY , ALL OF US GET TOGETHER N RIDE N TAKE ALL DA LANES LOL :biggrin: ,MAKE SURE U'LL BRING YOUR CAMRA THAT DAY ALOT ACTION GONA BE HAPPIN ON THE STREETS


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

all da new cars are commin out wit that ol skool look

this is da new vette , shit looks kinda like a stingray

its bad ass tho


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 14 2008, 10:49 PM~9946087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 26 2008, 11:46 AM~10033779
> *:thumbsup: DAM HOMIE KAN WAIT FOR DAT DAY , ALL OF US GET TOGETHER N RIDE N TAKE ALL DA LANES LOL :biggrin: ,MAKE SURE U'LL BRING YOUR CAMRA THAT DAY ALOT ACTION GONA BE HAPPIN ON THE STREETS
> *



YES SIR IMMA BE DRIVIN AND HAVIN DA CAMERA ON THE SIDE 2 TAKE PICTURES AND VIDEO FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

niiiiice


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:10 PM~10034664
> *YES SIR IMMA BE DRIVIN AND HAVIN DA CAMERA ON THE SIDE 2 TAKE PICTURES AND VIDEO FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


HEY IS KING OF THE STREETS GONA BE OUT THERE SHOOTIN VIDEO 4 DIZ CRUISE,FUK IT ILL TAKE MY CAMRA TOO :biggrin: DAMMM DAT WEEK AFTER TAMPA LOWRIDER ALOT CARS GONA CUM OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

10x for all the candy ryderz....***** i may be needing some switches


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: 
800,000 people without light in s.fla 3 millon state wide and HIALEAH has light how dare u talk shit about my city HIALEAH #1 LOL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hialeah is the shit!!!! its the odd ball of the world! lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 26 2008, 02:22 PM~10034738
> *:biggrin:
> 800,000 people without light in s.fla  3 millon state wide and HIALEAH has light how dare u talk shit about my city HIALEAH #1 LOL LOL  :biggrin:
> *



****** WE PAY OUR LIGHT BILL FOOL.... *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 26 2008, 02:19 PM~10034718
> *10x for all the candy ryderz....***** i may be needing some switches
> *



4 SHO ***** WE ALL BE HITTIN DEM SWITCHES FOOL...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the power went out for about 10 minutes (or less) here (east hialeah).


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HERE IN WEST HIALEAH THE POWER HAS NOT GONE OUT


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

I work in brickell and the power was out for 3 hours . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

$250 MIAMI TO TAMPA AND BACK SPECIAL LET ME KNOW ASAP

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.



AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Feb 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10036798
> *$250 MIAMI TO TAMPA AND BACK SPECIAL LET ME KNOW ASAP
> 
> Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.
> ...


THANKS ALBERT BLVD ACES WILL USE U AGAIN DALE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 26 2008, 01:25 PM~10034754
> *hialeah is the shit!!!! its the odd ball of the world! lol
> *


*H I A L E A H *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

shit i hope da truck comes out the chop shop in time for all this shit thats going on!!! DAMMMM!!!!! :guns: I HATE THIS SUSPENCE!! :banghead:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10037480
> *THANKS ALBERT BLVD ACES WILL USE U AGAIN DALE
> *


THANKS DANNY 
LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat it dew switchhitter


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Feb 26 2008, 04:14 PM~10035596
> *I work in brickell and the power was out for 3 hours . . . :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: i work on brickell and 13th and dat shit looked lik a fire drill was goin on lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ROLLIN C.C. CENTRAL FLORIDA CHAPTER...*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

niiiiice


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *creepin cutty, 94pimplac*

:wave: GOODMOURNIN HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

mornin pimp


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

for sale in hialeah air bags, 22" wires $6000 o.b.o. a/c, 472 rebuilt engine, coach int but needs redone


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i hear its gonna be real cold tonight. hopefully that dont scare people from riding to the hangout :scrutinize:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 27 2008, 08:41 AM~10041118
> *i hear its gonna be real cold tonight. hopefully that dont scare people from riding to the hangout  :scrutinize:
> *



NAW HOMIE I WILL B OUT THURRR CLOWIN WIT YA'LL BOYS...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Feb 27 2008, 11:48 AM~10041801
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHUT IT DEW *****.... CANT HOLLA AT NOBODY NO MO.....




SUP WIT A DOMINOES GAME...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 27 2008, 01:35 PM~10042036
> *WHUT IT DEW *****.... CANT HOLLA AT NOBODY NO MO.....
> SUP WIT A DOMINOES GAME...
> *




U CANT HANDLE DOMINOES :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Feb 27 2008, 12:38 PM~10042046
> *U CANT HANDLE DOMINOES :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HA HA HA

DONT SING IT ......


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2008, 07:42 PM~10037818
> *shit i hope da truck comes out the chop shop in time for all this shit thats going on!!! DAMMMM!!!!! :guns: I HATE THIS SUSPENCE!! :banghead:
> *


  CHILL HOMIE STILL GOT ABOUT A MONTH TO GO BEFORE ALL THESE EVENTS START COMIN UP, I BET U AINT DA ONLY ONE TRYIN GET THERE GRIND ON WIT THERE RIDE  , GOOD LUCK DOUG :thumbsup:


----------



## DAILY RIDA (Feb 17, 2008)

anybody know where i can find 175/70/14 whitewalls?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAILY RIDA_@Feb 27 2008, 11:10 AM~10042110
> *anybody know where i can find 175/70/14 whitewalls?
> *


YOU TRYED FIRESTONE I DONT KNOW IF THEY STILL CARRY THEM ,DAT 14INCH TIRE IS EXPENSIVE N HARD TO FIND TO :dunno:


----------



## DAILY RIDA (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 27 2008, 11:30 AM~10042161
> *YOU TRYED FIRESTONE I DONT KNOW IF THEY STILL CARRY THEM ,DAT 14INCH TIRE IS EXPENSIVE N HARD TO FIND TO :dunno:
> *


Thanks 4 da help homie.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Feb 27 2008, 02:08 PM~10042102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were hard to find a while back , then came bak. i dunno if they got hard to find again, but last time i spoke to the people at festival tires in hialeah (palm ave and nw 103rd, next to milander park) they had em.


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SwitchHitter, 99 LINCOLN 


SUP ****** uffin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Feb 27 2008, 12:29 PM~10042525
> *SwitchHitter, 99 LINCOLN
> SUP ****** uffin:
> *


Wussup Cuhz!! :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up yall


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WUZ UP MIA


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WUT UP MIA


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

$250 MIAMI TO TAMPA AND BACK SPECIAL LET ME KNOW ASAP

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.
AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 27 2008, 02:00 PM~10042340
> *:yes:
> they were hard to find a while back , then came bak. i dunno if they got hard to find again, but last time i spoke to the people at festival tires in hialeah (palm ave and nw 103rd, next to milander park) they had em.
> *


 festival dont got them 175/70 ( dat i know of ) ... but last i heard reds had dem like about 80 bucks a piece tho .


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

one of my friends is looking for a used pre wired switch box does any one have one....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

where is the hangout tonight?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 27 2008, 04:57 PM~10043498
> *one of my friends is looking for a used pre wired switch box does any one have one....
> *


 did u get my PM? about the 327


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

hno: DAMN ITS COLD, WAS UP WIT THE WEATHER !!! hno:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

hno: DAMN ITS COLD, WAS UP WIT THE WEATHER !!! hno:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

hno: DAMN ITS COLD, WAS UP WIT THE WEATHER !!! hno:


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

need some 13/7 with tires any body got anything and also an amp..... let me know [email protected]


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

need some 13/7 with tires any body got anything and also an amp..... let me know [email protected]


----------



## DAILY RIDA (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 27 2008, 12:00 PM~10042340
> *:yes:
> they were hard to find a while back , then came bak. i dunno if they got hard to find again, but last time i spoke to the people at festival tires in hialeah (palm ave and nw 103rd, next to milander park) they had em.
> *


appreciate da help homie.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 27 2008, 05:02 PM~10043528
> *where is the hangout tonight?
> *


hialeah.. on 68st and 12ave in the checkers shoppin center


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 27 2008, 12:36 PM~10042567
> *wat up yall
> *


how was sabina?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 27 2008, 05:10 PM~10043571
> *hno: DAMN ITS COLD, WAS UP WIT THE WEATHER !!! hno:
> *



stop being a lil bitch about it ***** man up !!! :angry:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAILY RIDA_@Feb 27 2008, 11:10 AM~10042110
> *anybody know where i can find 175/70/14 whitewalls?
> *


AMERICAN TIRE AND WHEEL (303)329-6555


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 27 2008, 05:08 PM~10044444
> *AMERICAN TIRE AND WHEEL (303)329-6555
> *


how much ? you know?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Feb 27 2008, 05:17 PM~10044514
> *how much ? you know?
> *


WELL WHEN I ORDERED MY 14s , I PAID 489 SHIPPED , AND THAT WAS RIMS AND TIRES. THE GANGSTER WHITE WALL


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THEY GOT SOME 175 70 14 FAT WHITE WALLS AT U PULL IT AT GRIFFIN & 441


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Wats new MIA


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

ANY REGALS, MONTES OR CUTLASS OUT THERE FOR SALE?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 27 2008, 11:08 AM~10042102
> * CHILL HOMIE STILL GOT ABOUT A MONTH TO GO BEFORE ALL THESE EVENTS START COMIN UP, I BET U AINT DA ONLY ONE TRYIN GET THERE GRIND ON WIT THERE RIDE  , GOOD LUCK DOUG :thumbsup:
> *


bak that up big dog :thumbsup: ... but i still got paint to deal with so i still got a long way ahead.if not fuk it buff the paint and ride out again till it goes to the paint shop. :yessad:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 27 2008, 12:44 PM~10042622
> *WUZ UP MIA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

:angel: R.I.P. Boyd Coddington 1944 - 2008 :angel:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 27 2008, 06:38 PM~10045120
> *bak that up big dog :thumbsup: ... but i still got paint to deal with so i still got a long way ahead.if not fuk it buff the paint and ride out again till it goes to the paint shop. :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup: 4 SHO HOMIE U KANT MISS OUT ON ALL THESE EVENTS COMIN UP, FOR MIAMI TO HAVE ALL THESE EVENTS BACK TO BACK ITS RARE SO LETS ENJOY IT,AZ LONG UR RIDE IS CLEAN MITE AZ WELL BRING OUT :yes: :yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

LAST NITE WAS STR8. BUT WUT WAS DA DEAL WIT DA COPS?? THEY LOOKED LIK IF THEY WERE SEARCHING 4 SUM1. FUCK IT :biggrin: BUT TIGHT WORK 4 DA PEOPLES DAT SHOWED UP FOOL...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DRON this shit came out good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10049418
> *LAST NITE WAS STR8. BUT WUT WAS DA DEAL WIT DA COPS?? THEY LOOKED LIK IF THEY WERE SEARCHING 4 SUM1. FUCK IT :biggrin:  BUT TIGHT WORK 4 DA PEOPLES DAT SHOWED UP FOOL...
> *


 :uh: this ***** :biggrin: i didn't know you messed around with them BROWARD girls :cheesy: 

***** i was freezin my ass off waiting for my pincho last nite :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ok so where the fuck is pincho man that bitch moves arouund more than a pole dancer lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: creepin cutty, *GuCcIcRoWnViC, low low mamii,* DANNY305, *sucio138*

morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 28 2008, 11:35 AM~10049596
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: creepin cutty, GuCcIcRoWnViC, low low mamii, DANNY305, sucio138
> 
> ...



:wave: good morning


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:angel: R.I.P. Boyd Coddington 1944 - 2008 :angel:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Feb 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10049512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WUTZ GOOD HOMIE!!!*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2008, 10:09 AM~10049431
> *DRON this shit came out good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



*X2 DRON UR DA PHOTOSHOP EXPERT*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah they were good i had two of them bitches , that ***** was funny too he was messin around with BEAR :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2008, 10:52 AM~10049693
> *yeah they were good i had two of them bitches , that ***** was funny too he was messin around with BEAR  :biggrin:
> *


YEA HE HAS HIS DAYS THAT HE'S FUNNY BUT THERE'S DAY'S DAT PEOPLE THERE PIST HIM OFF WHEN THEY HONK THEIR TRAIN HORNS OR COME WIT THE BASS AND THEN HE JUST TURNS INTO AN ASSWHOLE...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 28 2008, 02:40 PM~10050386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice! :thumbsup: 

yours?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

naww but i wish it was its my bois 401 buick nail head


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

VERY NICE


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn miami is slow today


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2008, 12:52 PM~10049693
> *yeah they were good i had two of them bitches , that ***** was funny too he was messin around with BEAR  :biggrin:
> *


remember me and my photoshops in my time of need!! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10049634
> *:angel:  R.I.P. Boyd Coddington 1944 - 2008  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


RIP :angel: 
And he made some awesome rims i actualty have a pair of his 18s


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

a chick in a QX INFINITI HIT 3'S ON 26'S..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9yWaDixn0s&feature=related :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

*STOLEN CAR* * stolen on april 26 2008 Black touring edition 3rd gen RX7 1994. This car was stolen in the west hialeah area at 4:30pm in the intersection of 8th ave and 29st. Car had a yellow spare rim on the back. REWARD for any info leading back to the car, car has been in the family for years*
any info call me at (305)467-8978 Ronny


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 28 2008, 06:15 PM~10052327
> *STOLEN CAR  stolen on april 26 2008  Black touring edition 3rd gen RX7 1994. This car was stolen in the west hialeah area at 4:30pm in the intersection of 8th ave and 29st. Car had a yellow spare rim on the back. REWARD for any info leading back to the car, car has been in the family for years
> any info call me at (305)467-8978 Ronny
> *



 is that peewee's ?

and i think u mean FEB. 26 ?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup miami, wats going on...wat dey do?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo anyone selling 13`s or 14`s let me know whats up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin tito oye beach bound this weekend or wat cuz


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 28 2008, 04:37 PM~10052466
> *is that peewee's ?
> 
> and i think u mean FEB. 26 ?
> *


no, and yea i meant feb 26


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

still for sale new price new pix
$2500 on matching 13s 3000 with both sets of wheels and a indash tv, visor tvs, and 2 more tvs for the back....lmk

see all info here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395035


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

anyone want to buy a "VAGINA COUCH"  

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/540076210.html


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 29 2008, 02:53 AM~10056484
> *anyone want to buy a "VAGINA COUCH"
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/540076210.html
> *



WTF LOL


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 29 2008, 07:14 AM~10057034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


atleast its not a fleetwood


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

WUTZ UP HOMIE :wave: I HEARD DA BAD NEWS...DE PINGA ***** :nosad:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 28 2008, 09:44 AM~10049648
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes: ***** I MESS AROUND WIT W/E FOOL. DAT'S MY WHITE GIRL / ITALIAN CHICK I KNOWN HER 4EVER SHE'S COOL ASS FUCK PEOPLE.
> 
> SO DID U LIKE DA PINCHO MAN OR WUT FOOL???? :cheesy:  :0
> ...


4 sum reason every white girl in broward is italian or boricua lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

boricua white girl?? isnt that an oxymoron?!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 29 2008, 10:19 AM~10057534
> *4 sum reason every white girl in broward says they're italian or boricua lol
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 29 2008, 09:21 AM~10057543
> *boricua white girl?? isnt that an oxymoron?!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

they all say they are 1/2 puerto rican

i dont think i met a white female in broward that says she's american white .

they all say italian or puerto rican , i swear man


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DID ANY OF YA'LL CHECKED OUT THE YOU TUBE VIDEO I POSTED UP BOUT THE GIRL IN THE INFINITI HITTIM 3'S ON 24'S OR 26'S ??? DAT SHIT LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 29 2008, 01:16 PM~10057897
> *DID ANY OF YA'LL CHECKED OUT THE YOU TUBE VIDEO I POSTED UP BOUT THE GIRL IN THE INFINITI HITTIM 3'S ON 24'S OR 26'S ??? DAT SHIT LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THAT WAS PRETTY BADD!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i saw it last night at 4got to say somethin...i fell asleep


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=3597281


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

DATS SHIT MUST BAD HARD ASS FUCK IN PERSON... AND I WONDER IF DAT BLONDE CHICK DRIVIN LOOKS GOOD OFF THE CAR 2  :biggrin: 

WUTS GOOD DRON???


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 29 2008, 11:23 AM~10057945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=3597281
> *



DAT ****** IS A FUCKIN RETARD :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 29 2008, 01:23 PM~10057946
> *DATS SHIT MUST BAD HARD ASS FUCK IN PERSON... AND I WONDER IF DAT BLONDE CHICK DRIVIN LOOKS GOOD OFF THE CAR 2    :biggrin:
> 
> WUTS GOOD  DRON???
> *


chillin at work...bored as hell lol. 










:cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 29 2008, 11:33 AM~10058019
> *chillin at work...bored as hell lol.
> 
> 
> ...



YUP BUT FUCK IT T.G.I.F. FUCK DAT ... GET UR CAMERA READY FOOL  A COUPLE WEEKS. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

MARCH NEEDS TO GO BUY QUICK SO WE CAN LET DA FUN BEGIN  :yes: :yes:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are the rules. Read 'em and weep:

* 1964 and earlier TRADITIONAL style rods and customs ONLY!
* No visible billet anything! Especially wheels!
* Traditionally styled choppers and bobbers ONLY! 
(No modern West Coast Choppers, OCC style fluff bikes)
* No trailered cars (race only vehicles excepted with prior approval)
* No digital gauges (it's not traditional and it's ugly)
* No IFS on fenderless cars (it's not traditional and it's ugly)
* No mag wheels made after the 60's

Keep in mind that we have the right to refuse any vehicle WITHOUT A REFUND, so read the rules carefully and decide for yourself. *Don't cry when we turn you away, tears stain billet.*


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 29 2008, 08:36 AM~10057330
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


itz w.e bro. im str8 and my family is fed. thats all that counts.
-----------------------------------

any1 sellin stanard 13s?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo who saw living the lowlife last night that shit was off the chain


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

$250 MIAMI TO TAMPA AND BACK SPECIAL LET ME KNOW ASAP

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.
AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Feb 29 2008, 04:21 PM~10059570
> *itz w.e bro. im str8 and my family is fed. thats all that counts.
> -----------------------------------
> 
> ...



***** whats funny is late night when i be coming home i sometimes take the back road to drive around and smoke a square before going to the crib and i nothin has ever caught my attention.. anything goes down ***** let me know fool.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

PARTY AT ''SWITCHHITTERS'' CRIB 2NIGHT !!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

anybody kno whats the happs 4 2nite...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 29 2008, 01:47 PM~10058529
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 1 2008, 02:45 AM~10063038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIEN BENIDO A LA FAMILIA. :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

CERTIFIED KILLER, COUPE DE BEAR :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 29 2008, 02:47 PM~10058529
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 23 2008, 08:13 AM~10011164
> *today BREWSIES at my house
> *


 let do it one more time :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Mar 1 2008, 09:38 AM~10064341
> *CERTIFIED KILLER, COUPE DE BEAR :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Feb 29 2008, 03:21 PM~10059570
> *itz w.e bro. im str8 and my family is fed. thats all that counts.
> -----------------------------------
> 
> ...




YES SIR!!! FUCK IT *****.... DALE ***** U LET ME KNOW IF ANYTHING FOOL I'M DOWN AND I GOT U FOOL...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

straight out of hialeah the first twin turbo roadmaster 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqotRxjJuEU&feature=related


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 29 2008, 06:53 PM~10061136
> *PARTY AT ''SWITCHHITTERS'' CRIB 2NIGHT !!!
> *


 :loco: :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 1 2008, 09:46 AM~10064358
> *let do it one more time :biggrin:
> *


yessssssss!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 1 2008, 03:57 PM~10065567
> *:loco:  :dunno:
> *



***** dont act like you didnt know ... lying as *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 1 2008, 05:47 PM~10065739
> ****** dont act like you didnt know ... lying as *****
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 1 2008, 12:46 PM~10064358
> *let do it one more time :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: got tha 12 pak ready...is gordo ready? lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 1 2008, 02:47 PM~10065739
> ****** dont act like you didnt know ... lying as *****
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Luxury Roller, CadillacNick, GbodyonD's, *PINK86REGAL*, chevyboy01

wut it do ni99a!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 1 2008, 05:46 PM~10065997
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


oye ******* ur lost! i called u last nite and nothin and now u deleted ur myspace.. call me *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dog im bored wats going on 2nite


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Feb 29 2008, 12:48 AM~10055510
> *still for sale new price new pix
> $2500 on matching 13s 3000 with both sets of wheels and a indash tv, visor tvs, and 2 more tvs for the back....lmk
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up miami.....im in the need of a big favor..in the hunt for a 1958 impala gas tank with sending unit...let me know...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

FOR VINNY; ME AND BUDDY THIS WHAT HE PULLED UP. :0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 1 2008, 09:57 PM~10067600
> *whats up miami.....im in the need of a big favor..in the hunt for a 1958 impala gas tank with sending unit...let me know...
> *



hit up large im sure he can get you one


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ DA DEAL MIAMI. I'M HERE ANXIOUSLY WAITIN 4 MY CAR 2 BE DONE. IT STARTED GETTIN SPRAYED LAST NITE AND FINISHIN DIS AFTERNOON. I CAN'T TO SEE DA OUTCOME OF IT. THEY HAVE BEEN SEND ME PICS THRU THE TEXT TEASIN SENSE MY PAINTER DOESN'T WANT ME @ DA SHOP TILL HE IS DONE 2 SURPRISE ME WIT DA OUT COME... CAN'T WAIT..... TAMPA IS NEAR BY SO YA'LL WILL SEE BY THEN.... AND BELIEVE ME IMMA B RIDIN OUT LIK A MOTHA FUCKER LOL DALE!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm: :around: :around: :thumbsup: uffin:


HIT ME UP 2 CHILL JOSE.... *******....* :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *Made You A Hater*

:thumbsup: :wave: WUTZ UP HOMIE...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 2 2008, 07:34 AM~10069484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i can't even top that picture bear but i do have some videos


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 2 2008, 12:18 PM~10070031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no standing eight count on this one lol lol lol lol lol lol :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

omg!! i got 2 fucked up 2 fast and left! :banghead: :banghead: lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ME 2 SHYT!!!! I SHOULD 0F STAYED LONGER DE PINGA


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 2 2008, 08:34 AM~10069484
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl: YA'LL ***** STR8 CLOWNIN FOOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i quit drinkin fo real man :barf:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *rollin lincoln*, *SwitchHitter*, *COUPE DE BEAR*, *DOUBLE-O*, skyhigh, *Luxury Roller*


YA'LL ****** SHOULD CALL ME MENG.. DE PINGA WE WOULD HAVE HAD STR8 CLOWNIN PICS...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEAR should've ate more and drank less last night


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is how my morning looked , taking the 8.5 rear end out of one of the t-type parts car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my boys ratrod truck LONG PROJECT....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thinking about sellin this two door fleet pm me if anything


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 2 2008, 10:18 AM~10070031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm bear homey top it this time lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 2 2008, 10:18 AM~10070031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya boys were clowning!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 2 2008, 12:18 PM~10070031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nono: :nosad:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 2 2008, 12:18 PM~10070031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayummmmmm dat sucks !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2008, 01:57 PM~10070435
> *BEAR should've ate more and drank less last night
> 
> 
> ...



STOP BULLSHITIN AND POST EM NIGGGA!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*, ripsta85

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 2 2008, 01:18 PM~10070031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bear thats why you should only drink with people who are your friends... like us  

pffft smh

:ugh:  :ugh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 2 2008, 05:47 PM~10071911
> *bear thats why you should only drink with people who are your friends... like us
> 
> pffft smh
> ...



me--> :buttkick: <--jose cuervo


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2008, 02:11 PM~10070509
> *thinking about sellin this two door fleet pm me if anything
> 
> 
> ...


how much oscer?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2008, 11:08 AM~10070500
> *my boys ratrod truck LONG PROJECT.......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shyt is lookin hard as fuck..hope to see it done....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 2 2008, 05:49 PM~10071921
> *me--> :buttkick: <--jose cuervo
> *


dam bear u let jose c. get the best of you man!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*78-79 MONTE CARLO FORSALE*
im selling this car for my uncle, i dont know much except for what u see in the pics urself. i think the engines a 350. runs hard. its painted pearl white. its been sittin in a garage for a long time. the front is clicking but the batterys are dead, i gave the motor a jump and it went up fine and dumped fine. the rear pump has no oil in it. good project. hes asking $2000 *FIRM*!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

is that chris's truck?




> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2008, 02:08 PM~10070500
> *my boys ratrod truck LONG PROJECT.......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller*
was up fools dale


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 2 2008, 08:28 PM~10073185
> *SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller
> was up fools dale
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10071911
> *bear thats why you should only drink with people who are your friends... like us
> 
> pffft smh
> ...



WE ARE HIS FRIENDS NO ONE FORCED HIM TO DRINK THE WAY HE DID HE TOOK OFF HIS OWN CLOTHS GET THE STORY RIGHT BEFORE U TALK . AND DON'T 
ASSUME EITHER CUZ U MAKE AND ASS OF U BEFORE ME


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 2 2008, 11:28 PM~10073185
> *SwitchHitter, Luxury Roller
> was up fools dale
> *


WAS UP HOMIE :biggrin: LOOKIN AT THESE PICS LOLZ...LAST TIME IT WAS GORDO THIS TIME BEAR LOL...WONDER WHOS NEXT hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 2 2008, 10:34 PM~10073227
> *WAS UP HOMIE :biggrin:  LOOKIN AT THESE PICS LOLZ...LAST TIME IT WAS GORDO THIS TIME BEAR LOL...WONDER WHOS NEXT hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


IT COULD BE YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 2 2008, 08:36 PM~10073253
> *IT COULD BE YOU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR IT WILL BE HIM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 2 2008, 11:36 PM~10073253
> *IT COULD BE YOU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL MAYBE...OR MAYBE U :0 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 2 2008, 10:40 PM~10073300
> *LOL MAYBE...OR MAYBE U    :0  hno: :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: BEEN THERE DONE THAT I CAN HANG NI99A LOL


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 2 2008, 08:42 PM~10073312
> *:nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  BEEN THERE DONE THAT I CAN HANG NI99A LOL
> *


WAIT TILL I COME BACK TO TOWN *****. I'M GONNA BE DRIVIN YOU TO THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT UP JOSE


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 2 2008, 08:33 PM~10073220
> *WE ARE HIS FRIENDS NO ONE FORCED HIM TO DRINK THE WAY HE DID HE TOOK OFF HIS OWN CLOTHS GET THE STORY RIGHT BEFORE U TALK . AND DON'T
> ASSUME EITHER CUZ U MAKE AND ASS OF U BEFORE ME
> *


they are funny pix & all but thats a big ass reality check 4 me

im responsible for my own actions

i drank alot & got fucked up & i regret it badly

thats why i made the decision to quit heavy drinking from this day forth

prolly a beer or 2 & no hard liquor , thats it fuck that i made an ass of myself & i apologize to every1 i offended or disrespected , fuck that man , i still have the worse hangover of my life & seriously i dont like this shit . no more heavy drinkin for me .

big ups 2 every1 who looked out for me :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 2 2008, 08:18 PM~10073073
> *is that chris's truck?
> *


 :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 3 2008, 01:01 AM~10075002
> *they are funny pix & all but thats a big ass reality check 4 me
> 
> im responsible for my own actions
> ...



Thats that shit!!!!..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 3 2008, 01:01 AM~10075002
> *they are funny pix & all but thats a big ass reality check 4 me
> 
> im responsible for my own actions
> ...



its ok i just think u owe me a jose c bottle since.... i bought it and u drank the WHOLE fuckin thing! :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 2 2008, 08:40 PM~10073300
> *LOL MAYBE...OR MAYBE U    :0  hno: :biggrin:
> *




:0 :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2008, 03:56 PM~10065566
> *straight out of hialeah the first twin turbo roadmaster
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqotRxjJuEU&feature=related
> *



OK.. . . . . That is alot of work. What shop did it?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i dont think it was a shop


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

orlando florida local pick up only
parting out a straight 1991 cadillac fleetwood brougham

everything!!!
pm me or call me 407 405 3489

no rsut or dents

hood 
doors ( all are left)
bumpers (front and rear) (i have 3 rear)
trunk
fender (pass side)
trim 
glass
seats
headerpanel (i have 3) complete or bare
interior tan leather (driver seat worn)
carpet
motor 4100
tranz i think metric see the pictures

cheap prices ... buy what you need b4 it all goes to the junk yard

some parts not pictured ask


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 2 2008, 10:12 PM~10072481
> *78-79 MONTE CARLO FORSALE
> im selling this car for my uncle, i dont know much except for what u see in the pics urself. i think the engines a 350. runs hard. its painted pearl white. its been sittin in a garage for a long time. the front is clicking but the batterys are dead, i gave the motor a jump and it went up fine and dumped fine. the rear pump has no oil in it. good project. hes asking $2000 FIRM!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

we built the frame on that truck, he bought it off my homeboy jaymez




> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 03:17 AM~10075048
> *:yes:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 3 2008, 08:44 AM~10075941
> *we built the frame on that truck, he bought it off my homeboy jaymez
> *


how long ago did he buy it......


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MISTER ED 


SUP ***** uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

umm i would say few years


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

*YOU DONT WANT NO PROBLEMS.

*


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 3 2008, 06:02 AM~10075447
> *OK.. . . . . That is alot of work. What shop did it?
> *


F.Y.A Motorsports... A.K.A Backyard Customs


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 2 2008, 11:33 PM~10073220
> *WE ARE HIS FRIENDS NO ONE FORCED HIM TO DRINK THE WAY HE DID HE TOOK OFF HIS OWN CLOTHS GET THE STORY RIGHT BEFORE U TALK . AND DON'T
> ASSUME EITHER CUZ U MAKE AND ASS OF U BEFORE ME
> *


o im sorry. i was not aware that when you drink to much it causes you 2 pass out and random asses pop up on your face and random crap is neatly placed on your body.. what kinda liquor makes that stuff happen?!?!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

the good one lol


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10077384
> * what kinda liquor makes that stuff happen?!?!
> *


Apparently Jose Cuervo!! :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

What they do eddie...hows that baby treatin you...lol...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 3 2008, 02:23 PM~10077384
> *o im sorry. i was not aware that when you drink to much it causes you 2 pass out and  random asses pop up on your face and random crap is neatly placed on your body.. what kinda liquor makes that stuff happen?!?!
> *


listen if u notice closely theres no ass in his face its next to him , and if u notice in the other pic he is wide awake and has an ass next to him also ,its funny how people like to always start shit but its hialeah what can i say 


ps. chicks with dicks wow


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 3 2008, 03:54 PM~10077624
> *listen if u notice closely theres no ass in his face its next to him , and if u notice in the other pic he is wide awake and has an ass next to him also ,its funny how people like to always start shit but its hialeah what can i say
> ps. chicks with dicks lol lol
> *


For the fact that i know you will NEVER admit to being wrong i will leave it at that.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this is gonna get good!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 3 2008, 03:00 PM~10077665
> *For the fact that i know you will NEVER admit to being wrong i will leave it at that.
> *


if i'm wrong i'm wrong but i don't think i am


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 03:01 PM~10077675
> *this is gonna get good!!
> *



:nono:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

and its over lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BEAR MY EX FRIEND CUZ I'M NOT A REAL FRIEND, LOL LISTEN I THINK WE ARE NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO HANGOUT EVER AGIN MAN ,MANY PEOPLE ARE MAD AT ME CUZ OF THE PARTY THAT WE HAD AND CUZ WE HAD FUN. BEAR IT WAS NICE KNOWING U 


MAN FUCK THAT SHIT WAS UP BEAR MY DRINKING BUDDY U CAN HANG


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol...i think it started again :roflmao: 

low low mamii.....i still have that rocker for the door, all shiny and pretty


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: low low mamii, DANNY305, *SwitchHitter*, classact, *FairyTales*, caprice ridah


:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 3 2008, 01:24 PM~10077818
> *BEAR MY EX FRIEND CUZ I'M NOT A REAL FRIEND, LOL  LISTEN I THINK WE ARE NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO HANGOUT EVER AGIN MAN ,MANY PEOPLE ARE MAD AT ME CUZ OF THE PARTY THAT WE HAD AND CUZ WE HAD FUN.  BEAR IT WAS NICE KNOWING U
> MAN FUCK THAT SHIT WAS UP BEAR MY DRINKING BUDDY U CAN HANG
> *


Lmao...You a str8 up clown *****  .....But bear you sure can hang *****.. chuging them beers, as if they were water.. :thumbsup: ...and by the way we are your friends just ask your sister who was helping you walk to the car...ALL OF US...see you at the next BREWSKIE NIGHT!!!


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 3 2008, 12:39 PM~10077494
> *What they do eddie...hows that baby treatin you...lol...
> *


which 1? my impala or son? lol. he's getting fatter by the day. i think he's gunna like cars. he loves the speed channel :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Mar 3 2008, 01:29 PM~10077848
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: low low mamii, DANNY305, SwitchHitter, classact, FairyTales, caprice ridah
> :wave:
> *


what it do... :wave: ...still waiting on your call..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn wassa playa long time no see!

hows the fam?


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 03:26 PM~10077830
> *lol...i think it started again  :roflmao:
> 
> low low mamii.....i still have that rocker for the door, all shiny and pretty
> *



nope don't need it anymore..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

well if u lookin for anymore cutty parts...u let me know!


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Mar 3 2008, 04:29 PM~10077848
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: low low mamii, DANNY305, SwitchHitter, classact, FairyTales, caprice ridah
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 01:32 PM~10077869
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn wassa playa long time no see!
> 
> hows the fam?
> *


every1 is good. whats up with the cutty?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

its getting finished...finally lol


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

bout fuckin time, lol. what did u put, a space shuttle engine?!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol its fast


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

now if i could only find a rear end....


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

now we're talkin.. lets run it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 3 2008, 12:30 PM~10077856
> *Lmao...You a str8 up clown *****  .....But bear you sure can hang *****.. chuging them beers, as if they were water.. :thumbsup: ...and by the way we are your friends just ask your sister who was helping you walk to the car...ALL OF US...see you at the next BREWSKIE NIGHT!!!
> *


you did it all to him :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

u dont want to :nono: :no: lol


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 01:56 PM~10078075
> *u dont want to  :nono:  :no: lol
> *


lol is it gunna b only for show or u goin 2 drive it around?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 3 2008, 01:55 PM~10078066
> *you did it all to him :biggrin:
> *












:0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

both


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i had to :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ohh shit where's DRON ..... :cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

There a car show at the Micosukee Indain resort on March 15 and 16..... last year was a great turn out lets see how it is this yr ill be there with the 49 truck and the 67 impala


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: FairyTales, *DOUBLE-O*, monte 88, str8lows, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *DRòN*

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 3 2008, 02:20 PM~10078295
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: FairyTales, DOUBLE-O, monte 88, str8lows, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, DRòN
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 3 2008, 01:55 PM~10078066
> *you did it all to him :biggrin:
> *


lol...Damnnnnnnnn *****... Thats fuked up!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 3 2008, 01:02 PM~10077677
> *if i'm wrong i'm wrong but i don't think i am
> *



man fuck that!! she want 2 talk shit, (like shes done 4 years) then let it be. it was fun. bear is gonna show up the next time like he always does! :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 3 2008, 02:07 PM~10078625
> *lol...Damnnnnnnnn *****... Thats fuked up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your next fool :biggrin:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 3 2008, 06:28 PM~10078760
> *man fuck that!! she want 2 talk shit, (like shes done 4 years) then let it be. it was fun. bear is gonna show up the next time like he always does!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

if i wanted to talk shit would i have not kept it going, obviously i shut my mouth.
so....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Made You A Hater, PINK86REGAL, SwitchHitter*[/COLOR]WAS UP FOOLS GUYS I'M IN TROUBLE


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

OK 305 I need your support :biggrin: Come on guys click on the link here and vote for baghdady....  I need all my homies from Homestead and all the 305 to help me out :biggrin: I am out on the campaign trail for a week :biggrin: 

:0 VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy: LINK TO VOTE










YES WE CAN :cheesy: 










































































:cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

GUYS GUYS RELAX IT WAS A JOKE COME ON NOW :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10078769
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> if i wanted to talk shit would i have not kept it going, obviously i shut my mouth.
> ...



u also edited the first thing u wrote which was just the face... so then i guess u did..... keep on!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10078766
> *your next fool :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 3 2008, 06:33 PM~10078787
> *u also edited the first thing u wrote which was just the face... so then i guess u did..... keep on!
> *


i added the text to the thumbs up guy if u want i can delete the test and put it back to only the guy with his thimbs up what ever will make you happy sir!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 3 2008, 03:36 PM~10078806
> *i added the text to the thumbs up guy if u want i can delete the test and put it back to only the guy with his thimbs up what ever will make you happy sir!
> *


i personally dont give a fuck what u do. u can leave w.e. or add w.e.! u da one that started talkin bout ni99as aint his "real" friends. but u know i just sit and read. something u use to do but now since some of these ni99az on here gave u a lil attention that u were lacking. now ur on here more than myspace


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 3 2008, 03:32 PM~10078785
> *GUYS GUYS RELAX IT WAS A JOKE COME ON NOW  :biggrin:
> *


YEA LIKE THIER CLUB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 3 2008, 05:39 PM~10078823
> *YEA LIKE THIER CLUB  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 3 2008, 03:39 PM~10078823
> *YEA LIKE THIER CLUB  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 3 2008, 06:39 PM~10078822
> *i personally dont give a fuck what u do. u can leave w.e. or add w.e.! u da one that started talkin bout ni99as aint his "real" friends. but u know i just sit and read. something u use to do but now since some of these ni99az on here gave u a lil attention that u were lacking. now ur on here more than myspace
> *


lol your still funny i missed that....and for the 1283798639464 time i did NOT SAY any one was not his friend for letting him get drunk.. it was the fact that they did all those mean things to BEAR THE NICEST FUCKING PERSON IN THE WORLD!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THATS IT GUYS I'M GOING TO GO FIND AN ANGEL TO LOOK OVER ME TOO :angel:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

9 Members: PINK86REGAL, *Made You A Hater[/*SIZE], Evelitog, *Fleetwood 305, SwitchHitter, DANNY305*, lowride6969, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, FairyTales

:biggrin: :wave: fuck this im goin back to work on my shit. i'll read this b.s. later


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

GUYS CAN WE PLEASE STOP THIS SHIT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 3 2008, 06:04 PM~10078984
> *GUYS CAN WE PLEASE STOP THIS SHIT
> 
> 
> ...



lmaooo! dayum talk alot i aint know you had wings !


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DE PINGGGAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

selling a bunch of stuff fora g-body and hydraulic parts to .......


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up miami...here bored as fuck...anyone got a plce to chill at anymore???? the hangouts are dead,cops everywhere...tickets are going like hot pancakes....we need a spot to chill at....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *DOUBLE-O, Made You A Hater*, ripsta85
:wave:


----------



## 300ways (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 3 2008, 07:52 PM~10079318
> *selling a bunch of stuff fora  g-body and hydraulic parts to .......
> *


Yoooo what parts more less you got for a g-body...and what type of g-body.....hit me up...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 3 2008, 07:16 PM~10080451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: dam thats still a sexy 300! sup D...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

shit bear is the best drinker ever that ***** can hang this is bear after almost 18 beers by his self at the beach


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 3 2008, 07:16 PM~10080451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm homey yall lowlife boy`s got the game on lock down keep that up


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 3 2008, 07:27 PM~10080506
> *:wave: dam thats still a sexy 300! sup D...
> *


WUZ UP


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 3 2008, 07:30 PM~10080537
> *dammm homey yall lowlife boy`s got the game on lock down keep that up
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE APPRECIATE THE LOVE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 3 2008, 11:58 AM~10077244
> *YOU DONT WANT NO PROBLEMS.
> 
> 
> *


MY DOGS HUMMER KILLIN THE GAME FO REAL 30"


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 3 2008, 09:38 PM~10080607
> *MY DOGS HUMMER KILLIN  THE GAME FO REAL 30"
> *


did he finally sell it to Joey Porter or naw?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 3 2008, 03:27 PM~10079158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 05:10 PM~10078206
> *ohh shit where's DRON ..... :cheesy:
> *


this ones for u oscar  













:cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 3 2008, 10:39 PM~10081915
> *this ones for u oscar
> 
> 
> ...



*WUTZ UP HOMIE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hey everybody thats it , fuck what i did , 

i did what i did & thats it , im not mad at no1 but myself

i prolly wouldve laffed if it was happening to sum1 else but it was me

like i sed da pix were funny az hell but they were a reality check & i apologize to luis & blvd aces , jayson & liz & every1 thats been involved so far

lets leave that shit at saturday night 

every1 just get about wit their lives please


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *Fleetwood 305
*

:wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 3 2008, 11:44 PM~10082559
> *hey everybody thats it , fuck what i did ,
> 
> i did what i did & thats it , im not mad at no1 but myself
> ...


 :loco: i feel ya bear...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin bear


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 3 2008, 10:51 PM~10082620
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Fleetwood 305
> 
> ...


was up bear :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 3 2008, 11:53 PM~10083191
> *was up bear  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillin man here 1 time for da lg's lol

man thats it i quit drinkin im still hungover

:werd:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

next week 1 more time :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 3 2008, 11:58 PM~10083224
> *next week 1 more time :biggrin:
> *


***** imma be more sober than a nun homie

i think imma bring a bottle of coca cola or gaterade or water

instead of beer ill bring hamburgers or potato salad


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *low low mamii, DRòN*


:scrutinize:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 4 2008, 12:01 AM~10083245
> ****** imma be more sober than a nun homie
> 
> i think imma bring a bottle of coca cola or gaterade or water
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol mornin miami


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 06:59 AM~10084063
> *lol mornin miami
> *




WUTZ GOOD *****!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

gettin dressed to go to work...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

hey bear was up my old friend oye where did u get an angel i want one , i think i'm going to stop drinking to this is for real cuz if u don't drink i won't drink :biggrin: 


yea right oye we got some drinks 4 u dale cono


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2008, 09:20 AM~10084098
> *hey bear was up my old friend oye where did u get an angel i want one , i think i'm going to stop drinking to this is for real cuz if u don't drink i won't drink  :biggrin:
> yea right  oye we got some drinks 4 u dale cono
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any one seen any pre 65 cars in any junk yards?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 4 2008, 03:10 AM~10083299
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, low low mamii, DRòN
> :scrutinize:
> *


dimelo!! yo u lucky i wasnt there that night, would of been videos of that shit all over layitlow :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IM NOT SURE IF ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW HIM, BUT A LOT OF OLD SCHOOL DUDES KNOW HIM BY (FELLOW) R.I.P. :angel: :angel: . HE DIED SUNDAY AFTERNOON RIDING HIS 4 WHEELER OUT IN THE SOUTH DADE AREA! HE WAS A GOOD DUDE AND I VE KNOWN HIM FOR A LONG TIME HE USED TO BE IN LOW LYFE C.C. HE USED TO OWN LOT OF CADDYS! MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: 
MUCH RESPECT TO HIS FAMILY AND ALL FRIENDS THAT KNEW HIM. I JUST WANTED TO POST IT FOR ALL THAT MAY HAVE KNOWN HIM.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 4 2008, 09:04 AM~10084422
> *IM NOT SURE IF ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW HIM, BUT A LOT OF OLD SCHOOL DUDES KNOW HIM BY  (FELLOW) R.I.P. :angel:  :angel: . HE DIED SUNDAY AFTERNOON RIDING HIS 4 WHEELER OUT IN THE SOUTH DADE AREA! HE WAS A GOOD DUDE AND I VE KNOWN HIM FOR A LONG TIME HE USED TO BE IN LOW LYFE C.C. HE USED TO OWN  LOT OF CADDYS! MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel:
> MUCH RESPECT TO HIS FAMILY AND ALL FRIENDS THAT KNEW HIM. I JUST WANTED TO POST IT FOR ALL THAT MAY HAVE KNOWN HIM.
> *



DAT SHIT SUXS HOMIE :uh: :angel: :ugh: :nosad:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 4 2008, 08:22 AM~10084524
> *DAT SHIT SUXS HOMIE  :uh:  :angel:  :ugh:  :nosad:
> *


THANX HOMIE FOR SHOWIN LOVE ITS GREATLY TAKEN !!


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 4 2008, 02:13 AM~10082835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this bitch is dead!!! wheres double o, wheres *****? wheres everyone!!??!?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

quote=phil-rollerz,Mar 3 2008, 03:42 PM~10077520]
















































































































[/quote]




> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 4 2008, 01:30 AM~10082438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

creepin cutty, lylorly, huesone, bung, 94pimplac :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa d


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wat up orly


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

HERE AT WORK . CHILLIN................WAT UP W YOU


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

WAT UP HENRY


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

chillin at work and tryin to finish up the cutlass


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

I'M TRYIN TO FINISH THE REGAL FOR TAMPA


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wat up d hows shit at the shop?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

THE SHOP IS CLOSE :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

damn thats sucks!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

did rollin malo redo all that recently? i havent seen that. just when you thought it couldnt get better, it does.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 10:27 AM~10084919
> *this bitch is dead!!! wheres double o, wheres *****? wheres everyone!!??!?
> *



WORKIN FOOL...AND TRYIN 2 GET DA FUCK OUT OF HERE I NEED 2 START BUILDIN BACK MY INTERIOR


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn...sounds nice..

wass bear!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2008, 06:20 AM~10084098
> *hey bear was up my old friend oye where did u get an angel i want one , i think i'm going to stop drinking to this is for real cuz if u don't drink i won't drink  :biggrin:
> yea right  oye we got some drinks 4 u dale cono
> *


ill stick to sprite 

:thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 11:52 AM~10085560
> *damn...sounds nice..
> 
> wass bear!
> *



I WOULD TELL U 2 HELP BUT THEN U GET 2 SEE DA CAR :no: .....NO FREE B'S HOMIES... :biggrin: :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 10:52 AM~10085560
> *damn...sounds nice..
> 
> wass bear!
> *


wussup homie


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

got two pumps for sale both single dump 150 for both holla


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10079158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CYKO+Mar 4 2008, 02:13 AM~10082835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ill help blind folded lol


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10086336
> *ill help blind folded lol
> *



:uh: :roflmao: :twak: :no:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got lt1 for sale motor and transmission wire harness and computer askin $700 still i carcan hear it run test drive before buyin it


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that would be a nice motor for a swap guys...good luck on sale!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 03:07 PM~10086505
> *that would be a nice motor for a swap guys...good luck on sale!
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

whats that double o????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 01:16 PM~10086562
> *whats that double o????
> *


87 GN FACTORY DIGITAL DASH


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn...u got a rear end for one of those bad boys 4 sale??


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 4 2008, 07:39 AM~10084322
> *any one seen any pre 65 cars in any junk yards?
> *


The Bobs you pick on south river dr has lots of 50 and 60s car what specific are you looking for


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

LOOKING FOR 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD HEADLIGHTS, GRILLE AND HOOD...... LET ME KNO!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 4 2008, 01:33 PM~10086662
> *87 GN FACTORY DIGITAL DASH
> *


that gn dash looks mad clean......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yup!


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaddy_@Jan 12 2008, 08:44 PM~9677775
> *4 SALE
> 
> 90-92 LAC LIGHTS $100
> ...



still up 4 sale


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 4 2008, 03:48 PM~10086401
> *THE VIOLATORS firewall finished :cheesy:  Time to put in the 388 STROKER MOTOR A.K.A THE BADBOY
> 
> 
> ...


    SD CHATPER


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i still dont understand...a big motor on 13"s ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Mar 4 2008, 02:16 PM~10087030
> *       SD CHATPER
> *


looks supper clean


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 4 2008, 05:42 PM~10087217
> *looks supper clean
> *


THANKX


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

few different things, is that the one by wal mart of the palmetto?




> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 4 2008, 03:44 PM~10086748
> *The Bobs you pick on south river dr has lots of 50 and 60s car what specific are you looking for
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> i still dont understand...a big motor on 13"s ?
> [/
> quote]
> me neither . but if u got the money y not do it....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

true.. i donno.. i guess its jus me


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Mar 1 2008, 09:37 AM~10064338
> *BIEN BENIDO A LA FAMILIA. :thumbsup:
> *


that bitch is nice


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> > i still dont understand...a big motor on 13"s ?
> > [/
> > quote]
> > me neither . but if u got the money y not do it....
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

but it looks good...good job


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 4 2008, 02:45 PM~10087246
> *few different things, is that the one by wal mart of the palmetto?
> *


not to sure i know u go on the palmetto north get off on ochechobee then go west on top south river drive and it the junk yard with the big rocket in the front " El cowette" :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 4 2008, 03:05 PM~10087440
> *but it looks good...good job
> *


x2


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Mar 4 2008, 02:16 PM~10087030
> *       SD CHATPER
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ [B_@~
> *HAHAHA , Mar 4 2008, 04:32 PM~10087651]
> *



:no:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Mar 4 2008, 03:32 PM~10087651
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


:angry: and then they say rollerz is full of haters........... and i love the screen name :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 4 2008, 03:05 PM~10086497
> *i got  lt1 for sale motor and transmission wire harness and computer askin $700 still i carcan hear it run test drive before buyin it
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit is boring as fuk...sup bear! i saw u at the hangouts last night...them boys tring to bak hop the caddi or wat...lol


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

BLVD ACES PICNIC IS NOW JUNE 29 NOT JUNE 22


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 4 2008, 08:07 PM~10088442
> *BLVD ACES PICNIC IS NOW JUNE 29 NOT  JUNE 22
> *


 :biggrin: WAT IT DO WILLY


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 4 2008, 06:31 PM~10089121
> *:biggrin:  WAT IT DO WILLY
> *


WAS UP BIG DOGG


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

here's my 63 in 2000 reppin


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

coo thanks



> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 4 2008, 05:11 PM~10087490
> *not to sure i know u go on the palmetto north get off on ochechobee then go west on top south river drive and it the junk yard with the big rocket in the front " El cowette"  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 4 2008, 08:04 AM~10084422
> *IM NOT SURE IF ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW HIM, BUT A LOT OF OLD SCHOOL DUDES KNOW HIM BY  (FELLOW) R.I.P. :angel:  :angel: . HE DIED SUNDAY AFTERNOON RIDING HIS 4 WHEELER OUT IN THE SOUTH DADE AREA! HE WAS A GOOD DUDE AND I VE KNOWN HIM FOR A LONG TIME HE USED TO BE IN LOW LYFE C.C. HE USED TO OWN  LOT OF CADDYS! MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel:
> MUCH RESPECT TO HIS FAMILY AND ALL FRIENDS THAT KNEW HIM. I JUST WANTED TO POST IT FOR ALL THAT MAY HAVE KNOWN HIM.
> *


Damn.. Fellow's gonna be missed.. another Caddy King. :angel:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ GOOD ******??? WELL OF 2 CLUB BED AND DJ PILLOW...


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 4 2008, 08:08 PM~10089935
> *Damn.. Fellow's gonna be missed.. another Caddy King.  :angel:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

R.I.P FELLOW

I used to hand out with some LOWLYFE homies back in the day. Im from Homestead, prayers go out to his family :tears:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning guys..

rip fellow..prayrz go to the family


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Mar 4 2008, 08:43 PM~10088720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY SD CHAPTER  :0


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

Impressive_regal WAT UP *****


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

shorty78, Evelitog

GO BACK TO WORK HOMIE :nicoderm: :nicoderm:

YOU GOING TO LIKE THIS COMING UP  WATCH.


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

quote=93brougham,Mar 4 2008, 08:50 PM~10088778]
one more








:cheesy:
[/quote]

AND THIS ONE FOR THE HATER


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> quote=93brougham,Mar 4 2008, 08:50 PM~10088778]
> one more
> 
> 
> ...


AND THIS ONE FOR THE HATER 
[/quote]


the haters aint ready dee. wait till evelio done with mine ohh boyy dalleee


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa double-o ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 5 2008, 08:11 AM~10093407
> *wassa double-o ?
> *


what up fool


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Feb 18 2008, 09:49 PM~9973409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SD CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 5 2008, 07:47 AM~10093294
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up shorty


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 5 2008, 10:36 AM~10094364
> *what up shorty
> *


wus sup evil gimme a call i see you putting in work i need to get off my lazy azz
if you know what i mean!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> quote=93brougham,Mar 4 2008, 08:50 PM~10088778]
> one more
> 
> 
> ...


AND THIS ONE FOR THE HATER 
[/quote]
gangsta azz cant wait to see it done!!  :biggrin: coming out real nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 5 2008, 10:41 AM~10094395
> *wus sup evil gimme a call i see you putting in work i need to get off my lazy azz
> if you know what i mean!!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


what up dawg u been lost. i was going to put a lost and found on u........lol :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up caprice ridah :thumbsup: buddy said fuck your coach *****


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Feb 18 2008, 09:49 PM~9973409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SD CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> AND THIS ONE FOR THE HATER


gangsta azz cant wait to see it done!!  :biggrin: coming out real nice
[/quote]

THANKS HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

HOLA MIAMI


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 4 2008, 02:17 PM~10085754
> *got two pumps for sale both single dump 150 for both holla
> *


PM sent homie . . . :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

for you joes :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 5 2008, 01:56 PM~10095937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: 

DAWG WTF IM SWEATIN LIKE I RAN A MARATHON

MAN NEVER IN MY LIFE AM I TOUCHING A BEER

IM LIKE ASHAMED & SHIT


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

OWNED


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 5 2008, 05:00 PM~10095964
> *:barf:
> 
> DAWG WTF IM SWEATIN LIKE I RAN A MARATHON
> ...


 :roflmao: damn ***** u DO look bad in that pic. you feeling good enough to ride out tonight or still fuked up from da weekend lol?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 5 2008, 01:00 PM~10095964
> *:barf:
> 
> DAWG WTF IM SWEATIN LIKE I RAN A MARATHON
> ...


lets go get some BREWSIES :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*78-79 MONTE CARLO FORSALE[/size]*
$2000 *FIRM*!!

link in sig. 

































































[/quote]


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> quote=93brougham,Mar 4 2008, 08:50 PM~10088778]
> one more
> 
> 
> ...


AND THIS ONE FOR THE HATER 
[/quote]
looks real nice cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 5 2008, 01:56 PM~10095937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: ....I LOVE THIS PICTURE....WE LOOK RAW!!....lol... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

a little new make over for the violator ....now time 
for some jelly


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 5 2008, 03:30 PM~10096623
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: ....I LOVE THIS PICTURE....WE LOOK RAW!!....lol... :thumbsup:
> *


what up jose.......


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Wat up evil !!!Wat they do cuz


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

town car still being parted ot have everything except for the seats... also still have a 3 pump 8 battery setup for sale need it all gone quick.... also have a 26 in lowrider bike for sale


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 5 2008, 03:30 PM~10096625
> *a little new make over for the violator ....now time
> for some  jelly
> 
> ...




Nice work homie


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

Made You A Hater, bBblue88olds, low low mamii

HOLA ******** Y PUTA


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wtf lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:04 AM~10094570
> *what up dawg u been lost. i was going to put a lost and found  on u........lol :biggrin:
> *


Damn you too....... we need to get a milk carton.... whats good E... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo sup wit dam hangouts?


----------



## soflaautosports (Apr 13, 2007)

OK well I did buy it from James 3 years ago already... but it has been done and then now for the re-do of it.. never been on the street yet... The frame that i got...











The only part of the original frame











The frame My good friend and I built











Now what it looks like together











Soon enough im gonna chop the abortion and give it some color, so in no way it can be considered that work "RAT ROD"


i did find some dead rats in it when i get it though










The ride height is 3 inches... does scrape!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ GOOD MA ******???? GOOD TURN OUT @ DA HANGOUT STR8 CHILLIN AND CLOWNIN ON MY DAWG BEAR. DE PINGA SHIT DON'T CHANGE BUT FUCK IT...YA'LL ****** B EASY.....

*GUCCI VIC IS ANXIOUSLY AWAITIN 4 TAMPA............  *


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 5 2008, 03:55 PM~10096879
> *what up jose.......
> *


chillen chillen...like a villan..lol..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 6 2008, 03:01 AM~10102162
> *chillen chillen...like a villan..lol..
> *



DIMELO SUCIA...U WAS MISSIN IN ACTION LAST NITE FOOL.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 5 2008, 11:04 AM~10094570
> *what up dawg u been lost. i was going to put a lost and found  on u........lol :biggrin:
> *


yea dog i had to for a minute work has had a nucca tied up like a fuckin slave but its good though feel me ill be by the shop friday so dont get lost on me or i should be the one saying that lol!! :biggrin:   see ya then homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 14 2008, 10:49 PM~9946087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:
BIZ YOU COMING TO TAMPA


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *DANNY305*, 94pimplac
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

3 Members: PrEsiDenTiaL__99, lowlyfe97,* 99 LINCOLN*
:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BLVD ACES MIAMI 
PICNIC IS JUNE 29, 2008 
AT CB SMITH PARK IN PEMBROKE PINES 
FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FRIST COME FRIST SERVED
FROM 12:30 - 6:00


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 5 2008, 06:00 PM~10097869
> *Damn you too....... we need to get a milk carton.... whats good E... :biggrin:
> *


chillen homie .... and u?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 6 2008, 11:16 AM~10103908
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*WUTZ UP PIMPIN....* :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 6 2008, 09:29 AM~10103501
> *
> *


what up ralph.......


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up talk alot whats good homie :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

any body got or knows somebody selling 20 inch wires? let me know


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 5 2008, 04:45 PM~10097284
> *town car still being parted ot have everything except for the seats... also still have a 3 pump 8 battery setup for sale need it all gone quick.... also have a 26 in lowrider bike for sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 the bike :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Mar 5 2008, 05:00 PM~10097387
> *Nice work homie
> *


thanks homie...trying to get alot of shit done for tampa


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 6 2008, 10:16 AM~10103908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que bola danny


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

'03 Ford F-450 Dynamic Tow Truck 4 Sale $27,000 obo


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

what's going on at county line driveway this saturday?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 6 2008, 02:26 PM~10104948
> *what's going on at county line driveway this saturday?
> *


NI PINGA *******


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

HOLA HIJOS DE PUTAS SwitchHitter, 300ways


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

mi amigo por vida :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 5 2008, 05:59 AM~10092910
> *  R.I.P FELLOW
> 
> I used to hand out with some LOWLYFE homies back in the day. Im from Homestead, prayers go out to his family :tears:
> *





AND THEY ALREADY STOLD THIS MAN BIKE!!!!...THATS SOME SHIT.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Mar 6 2008, 04:26 PM~10106830
> *AND THEY ALREADY STOLD THIS MAN  BIKE!!!!...THATS SOME SHIT.....
> *


thats fucked up mi *****


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

las putas de miami 

Luxury Roller, GuCcIcRoWnViC, BloodBath


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 6 2008, 07:08 PM~10107623
> *las putas de miami
> 
> Luxury Roller, GuCcIcRoWnViC, BloodBath
> *


do i know you


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 6 2008, 06:12 PM~10107650
> *do i know you
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 6 2008, 09:30 PM~10107784
> *x2
> *


x3 :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter, 954LIMELIGHT66


wut up niggassss


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat it dew tito, jose wats poppin ma ****** oye beach bound this weekend or wat


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 6 2008, 09:39 PM~10107851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u know it fat tuesdays bound :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chillin nigaa.... keepin low.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 6 2008, 07:39 PM~10107851
> *MISTER ED, Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter, 954LIMELIGHT66
> wut up niggassss
> *


 AND YOU ARE ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 6 2008, 06:43 PM~10107887
> *u know it fat tuesdays bound  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 4show ***** dale see u out there


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10108542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 09:50 PM~10108542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh man don't hurt them luis not yet :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> AND THIS ONE FOR THE HATER


looks real nice cant wait to see it done :biggrin:
[/quote]




> a little new make over for the violator ....now time
> for some jelly




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

oh!!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10108542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: i wanna be like this guy when i grow up


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10108542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 You sure aien't playing this time *****!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10108542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work luis its looking serious homey dem aces got the game on lock boy yall hurting dem haters   Tampa is finna be good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10108542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



only big body with full done up guts. not just seats!! :0 :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ UP MIAMI???? WUT IT DO??? I B HEARIN DAT COUNTY LINE IS GONNA B REAL GOOD DIS SATURDAY. ANY KNOWS WUTZ UP?? * :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this saturday is our meetin, no?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 7 2008, 07:54 AM~10111327
> *this saturday is our meetin, no?
> *



I'M GLAD U OUT OF PEOPLES REMEMBER DAT... :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: MYBE I'LL TAKE DA CROWN 2 DA MEETIN :uh: YEAH RIGHT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmfao...yup...i'ma be lookin like a chipmunk tho..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 7 2008, 08:00 AM~10111347
> *lmfao...yup...i'ma be lookin like a chipmunk tho..
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Evelitog
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 08:50 PM~10108542
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: TIGHT WORK HOMIE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 7 2008, 03:37 AM~10110841
> *tight work luis its looking serious homey  dem aces got the game on lock boy yall hurting dem haters     Tampa is finna be good
> *


x2


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 7 2008, 10:08 AM~10111368
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Evelitog
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats going on ***** ? ? ? uffin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 6 2008, 05:30 PM~10106356
> *mi amigo por vida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow who ever this is thats fucked up that man hurt alot of cubans in cuba this is gay


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 6 2008, 06:30 PM~10106356
> *mi amigo por vida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :loco: :loco: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 6 2008, 06:30 PM~10106356
> *mi amigo por vida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


ME CAGO EN LA RESINGA DE TU MADRE *******


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

yo this ni99as a bitch fuck castro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 6 2008, 05:30 PM~10106356
> *mi amigo por vida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



AND ITS MORE FUCKED UP IF THIS ***** IS CUBAN TOO..............


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HELLO SOUTH FOLRIDA..... :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ok guys this is what happend if u drink tooooo much its friday so take it easy lol

now have a good weekend u all lol lol lol


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

MIAMI FEST HAS BEEN DEAD OF LATLY,JUST LIKE THE STREETS, I GUESS EVERYBODY COMIN OUT AFTER TAMPA :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

MIAMI FEST HAS BEEN DEAD OF LATLY,JUST LIKE THE STREETS, I GUESS EVERYBODY COMIN OUT AFTER TAMPA :0


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 7 2008, 01:03 PM~10112460
> * MIAMI FEST HAS BEEN DEAD OF LATLY,JUST LIKE THE STREETS, I GUESS EVERYBODY COMIN OUT AFTER TAMPA  :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 7 2008, 11:04 AM~10112469
> * MIAMI FEST HAS BEEN DEAD OF LATLY,JUST LIKE THE STREETS, I GUESS EVERYBODY COMIN OUT AFTER TAMPA  :0
> *


YES SIR :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *creepin cutty*, Evelitog, *Fleetwood 305*, PUSHIN 14s, *DANNY305*, 99 LINCOLN, *COUPE DE BEAR*

WUT IT DEW HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa loca


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 7 2008, 09:56 AM~10112419
> *ok guys this is what happend if u drink tooooo much its friday so take it easy lol
> 
> now have a good weekend u all lol lol lol
> *



:tears: never in my life again


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

dont worry bear that had nothin to do wit u... lol


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 7 2008, 09:56 AM~10112419
> *ok guys this is what happend if u drink tooooo much its friday so take it easy lol
> 
> now have a good weekend u all lol lol lol
> *


IS THIS FOR BEAR :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nono: for everone who drinks toooooooooooooo much


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nvm lol


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 7 2008, 10:22 AM~10112584
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, creepin cutty, Evelitog, Fleetwood 305, PUSHIN 14s, DANNY305, 99 LINCOLN, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


WAS UP BIG DOGG :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

man 2 beer limit for me


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 7 2008, 10:21 AM~10112578
> *YES SIR :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 3 more weeks :angry: its to borin lol :nicoderm:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up you all Evelitog, 99 LINCOLN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 7 2008, 10:22 AM~10112584
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, creepin cutty, Evelitog, Fleetwood 305, PUSHIN 14s, DANNY305, 99 LINCOLN, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 7 2008, 12:29 PM~10112640
> *man 2 beer limit for me
> *


bear u forgot the 1 in front of the two


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Fleetwood 305, 99 LINCOLN, DANNY305,


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 7 2008, 12:34 PM~10112674
> *Fleetwood 305, 99 LINCOLN, DANNY305,
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



was up yo hows the car doing


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 7 2008, 11:29 AM~10112638
> *WAS UP BIG DOGG :wave:
> *


CHILLIN ***** HERE @ WORK...U KNO HOW DAT SHIT IS... BUT IT'S CHILLIN ASS FUCK...


EVERYTHIN GOOD ON UR SIDE...


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 7 2008, 01:30 PM~10112650
> *was up you all  Evelitog, 99 LINCOLN
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 7 2008, 01:36 PM~10112695
> *was up  yo hows the car doing
> *



ITS GETTING THERE WUZ UP WIT URS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 7 2008, 11:29 AM~10112641
> *:biggrin:  3 more weeks  :angry: its to borin lol  :nicoderm:
> *



YES SIR THEN IT IS ON AND POPPIN AGAIN 4 MIAMI....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 7 2008, 12:38 PM~10112718
> *ITS GETTING THERE WUZ UP WIT URS
> *


shit u know how it is when family going to paint shit 4 u they take 4 ever


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 7 2008, 10:36 AM~10112703
> *CHILLIN ***** HERE @ WORK...U KNO HOW DAT SHIT IS... BUT IT'S CHILLIN ASS FUCK...
> EVERYTHIN GOOD ON UR SIDE...
> *


YES SIR JUST CHILLIN


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 7 2008, 10:34 AM~10112674
> *Fleetwood 305, 99 LINCOLN, DANNY305,
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 7 2008, 11:39 AM~10112734
> *YES SIR JUST CHILLIN
> *


DATS WUTZ UP HOMIE. I GOT MY ROCKIES DOIN MY JOB AND ME CHILLIN ON N OFF LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 7 2008, 12:42 PM~10112754
> *DATS WUTZ UP HOMIE. I GOT MY ROCKIES DOIN MY JOB AND ME CHILLIN ON N OFF LAYITLOW  :biggrin:
> *


de pinga next mayor of hialeah the frist black one too lol :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 7 2008, 11:44 AM~10112770
> *de pinga next mayor of hialeah  the frist black one too lol  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:loco: UR A CLOWN *****. :rofl: :biggrin: SHIT FUCK DAT IT'S FRIDAY FOOL AND I DON'T FEEL LIK BEIN IN DIS BITCH. AIN'T SHIT 2 DO... :dunno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WE GOTTA KEEP DAT RIDE OUT GOIN... SO WE CAN B CHILLIN EVERY WEEKEND AND JUST STR8 RIDIN N CLOWNIN...*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

post were everyone works...

i work in hollywood (presidential circle) on layitlow all day lol


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 7 2008, 10:48 AM~10112813
> *:loco: UR A CLOWN *****. :rofl:   :biggrin:  SHIT FUCK DAT IT'S FRIDAY FOOL AND I DON'T FEEL LIK BEIN IN DIS BITCH. AIN'T SHIT 2 DO...  :dunno:
> *


THEN GET UP GO FUCKIN HOME ITS FRIDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 7 2008, 11:56 AM~10112419
> *ok guys this is what happend if u drink tooooo much its friday so take it easy lol
> 
> now have a good weekend u all lol lol lol
> *


ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Mar 7 2008, 11:55 AM~10112868
> *THEN GET UP GO FUCKIN HOME ITS FRIDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I WISH ***** I GOTTA BABY SIT THESE MOTHA FUCKERS LOL AND MAKE SURE THEY DO THEY SHIT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 7 2008, 10:53 AM~10112854
> *post were everyone works...
> 
> i work in hollywood (presidential circle) on layitlow all day lol
> *


i can see that building from my house :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 7 2008, 11:53 AM~10112854
> *post were everyone works...
> 
> i work in hollywood (presidential circle) on layitlow all day lol
> *




http://www.cle.com/images/imagefiles/MIACL...onrad_Miami.jpg


THAT'S MY BUILDIN IN BRICKELL WHERE I WORK @


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*ILL BE GOING THRU THAT HOES PERS 4 SHO* :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 7 2008, 12:32 PM~10113121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 7 2008, 02:28 PM~10113092
> *http://www.cle.com/images/imagefiles/MIACL...onrad_Miami.jpg
> THAT'S MY BUILDIN IN BRICKELL WHERE I WORK @
> *


***** I WORK ON THE 13TH FL OF THAT BUILDING . . .


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Mar 7 2008, 12:44 PM~10113192
> ****** I WORK ON THE 13TH FL OF THAT BUILDING  . . .
> *




R U SERIOUS...I WORK 4 DA HOTEL...WUT DO U DO THERE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUT IT DEW DOUBLE-O!!! U HAVE THE HONOR OF PASSIN BY THE SHOP AND U DON'T COME THRU FOOL :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 7 2008, 11:47 AM~10113230
> *WUT IT DEW DOUBLE-O!!! U HAVE THE HONOR OF PASSIN BY THE SHOP AND U DON'T COME THRU FOOL :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


my bad cuz i got alot of shit going on right now, maybe tomorrow ........


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2008, 01:27 PM~10113087
> *i can see that building from my house  :cheesy:
> *


4reals? lol :0 everyone hates the building...its smack in the middle of hollywood blvd lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i see that shit from my house too


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

shit i live in hialeah and see it from my house lol


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

WAT SUP WITH THE PUMPS.  
chevyboy01


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin miami wat it dew ***** and everyone else


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

was up miami :wave:


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

time now for silver leaf


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 7 2008, 06:08 PM~10116506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gold leafin....Looks real good...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 6 2008, 07:53 AM~10103223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so happy :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

finally finished time for some clear


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit is dead


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 8 2008, 12:05 AM~10117843
> *so happy :biggrin:
> *



u should of seen em tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning ya, wat dey do!


----------



## 86 regal ss (Jan 22, 2008)

CHEVY WEEKEND OUT AT MOROSO SWAP MEET,RACES AND ALL 8-9 MARCH JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LUT YOU KNOW IF YOU DIDNT ALREADT KNOW


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 8 2008, 12:30 AM~10117967
> *finally finished time for some clear
> 
> 
> ...




looking good 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up EXECUTION u fool


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

SELLING MY 86' CUTLASS... NEED IT SOLD ASAP !!!!! 

PM ME WITH OFFERS...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 6 2008, 10:50 PM~10108542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN LOOKIN SERIOUS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 8 2008, 10:28 AM~10120413
> *was up  EXECUTION u fool
> *


chillen homie what u been up to?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

is that countyline car show tonight? is it going to be just racing or what, anyone know.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up miami....any hangouts or rideoutd going down tonite...let me know.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

What up MIA. Can you guys hook a brother from Homestead up. I need some votes :biggrin: It will be greatly appreciated  

LINK TO VOTE</a>









:cheesy:


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

com/a9h5u.jpg[/IMG] New to forum, just wanted to post and say wasup.I knew some of you are fisherman so i tried to upload some pics,dont kkow if they worked,let me know what you guys think


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

I think i got it


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

they're such good friends they should have their own cereal! :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 9 2008, 05:52 AM~10125310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ POPPIN MIAMI


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface,* GuCcIcRoWnViC*, chevyboy01

dimelo *******!! last nite was fukin cold!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Mar 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10123578
> *I think i got it
> *



your in groupe?


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 9 2008, 04:52 AM~10125310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, GuCcIcRoWnViC,* COUPE DE BEAR*
 :cheesy:


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah im in Groupe AZ chapter


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

anybody looking for a 14in continental kit? already with the rim in it. wrapper in lime vinyl. selling it for $150


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 9 2008, 09:44 AM~10126000
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, GuCcIcRoWnViC, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


YES SIR IT WAS...BUT THE PINCHOS WAS OFF DA CHAIN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

from what i've seen at shops and a couple of backyards TAMPA is going to be serious , just hope everyone takes their cars to the streets once the shows are over


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 9 2008, 10:44 AM~10126759
> *from what i've seen at shops and a couple of backyards TAMPA is going to be serious , just hope everyone takes their cars to the streets once the shows are over
> *


hopefully that goes through...i miss the hangouts and the ride outs...we have to start doin all thats shyt again...the grove and watson....the old days.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 9 2008, 01:52 AM~10125310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *DOUBLE-O, COUPE DE BEAR*, sickassscion


:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 9 2008, 02:28 PM~10126976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum old as fuck !


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 05:28 PM~10127490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LUIS U HURTIN THEM BOY....! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 02:28 PM~10127490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that caddi is looking fresh ass fuck!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 9 2008, 02:03 PM~10127629
> *dam that caddi is looking fresh ass fuck!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



them seats lookin hard as fuck,and so is that mural...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Mar 8 2008, 09:04 PM~10123576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I think this is the only fest where fishing boats and lowrider cars are equally matched. :worship: :yes:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ya boys and ya fishing... dam and no invitasion to eat it. lol looks like ya had fun


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out this throw back :0


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2008, 02:32 AM~10131721
> *check out this throw back  :0
> 
> 
> ...


watson island photo shoot 03 ?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 05:28 PM~10127490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lu that shit is looking tight homie.. Dammmmm!!!!!! keep up the good work..


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 7 2008, 10:40 PM~10116712
> *time now for silver leaf
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work E...looking good..


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 02:28 PM~10127490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the airbrush was it purple? cars looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 9 2008, 01:44 PM~10126759
> *from what i've seen at shops and a couple of backyards TAMPA is going to be serious , just hope everyone takes their cars to the streets once the shows are over
> *


 :wave: WELL HOMIE I HOPE ITS TRUE,NOBODY IN MIAMI SHOULD HAVE AN EXCUSE Y THEY CANT RIDE OUT WIT ALL THESE EVENTS POPPIN UP IN THE MONTH OF APRIL ONLY IF UR CAR AINT READY OR YOU TO MUCH OF A TRAILER QUEEN :0 U GOT THE CRUISE ON APRIL 6, LAST LAFF CAR SHOW APRIL 13,N APRIL 20 DA DUB SHOW 4 DOZ BIG RIMS OUT THERE APRIL 20 LETS SEE HOW MANY TRUE RYDERS R OUT THERE COIMIN OUT AFTER TAMPA SHIT DIZ ONLY HAPPENS LIKE ONCE A YEAR SO BRING IT OUT  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat it dew 305 this shit is dead


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

the hour change fucked everyone up!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

got this booty kit for sale its a 14in rim 250 obo


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a 327 SBC complete with flywheels valve covers everything needs a new head gasket $200 NEED IT GONE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Luxury Roller, 99 LINCOLN, *PINK86REGAL*, IIMPALAA,
uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2008, 12:32 AM~10131721
> *check out this throw back  :0
> 
> 
> ...


alot of familiar faces there


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

clean 95 lac brougham for sale. white with blue pearl , brand new top asking 9500 or best offer or trade for anything as clean as this lac. If intrested call 727-906-6311.


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD HOOD, (2) HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLYS, AND A GRILLE.
PLZ HELP ME OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 02:28 PM~10127490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it Homie!!! Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

u got pics of it? i pmed u a while back about it



> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 10 2008, 04:09 PM~10134890
> *I have a 327 SBC complete with flywheels valve covers everything needs a new head gasket $200 NEED IT GONE
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

bro this fest is slowly :machinegun: dieing!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *SwitchHitter*, Boulevard305

:wave:
wats up *****? damn u and tito both lost ass fuck!!!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Mar 10 2008, 09:26 PM~10136280
> *LOOKING FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD HOOD, (2) HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLYS, AND A GRILLE.
> PLZ HELP ME OUT!!  :biggrin:
> *


YO! I THOUGHT U WERE SELLIN IT ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up switchhitter so loka


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Mar 11 2008, 12:18 AM~10138995
> *YO! I THOUGHT U WERE SELLIN IT ?
> *


YEA I WAS, BUT IM KEEPING IT NOW, I JUST NEED A HOOD, 2 HEADLIGHTS, AND THE GRILLE.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 9 2008, 05:28 PM~10127490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damm, i gotta airbrush my wheel wells on car!  :biggrin: Looking good..


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

We gotta get these hangouts poping again over here again, i just flew back in form the westcoast and on sunday we rolled out to crenshaw, real nice hang out with all kinda cars, it reminded me of the birdroad hang outs, heres a few pics i snapped here a there, i was a little busy watching, hopping, dougnuts, burn outs, and running from the police............










































































































































HAD TO GO IN THERE UNDERCOVER!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And you know i had my truck on deck blowing the train horns to let them know 305 was in the building!


























































































The cops do eventually come to the hang outs too, but they come with a little extra back-up and the Ghetto Bird.......










So if your ever in South Central and wanna cruise "The Shaw" go right ahead but make sure your HOOD PASS is up to date!

Big :thumbsup: to my westcoast family for showing me love...Keep BushWaker out the bushes!!! lmao


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY JOBS OPENNING LET ME KNO IN A PM... THX*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 11 2008, 05:04 AM~10140931
> *We gotta get these hangouts poping again over here again, i just flew back in form the westcoast and on sunday we rolled out to crenshaw, real nice hang out with all kinda cars, it reminded me of the birdroad hang outs, heres a few pics i snapped here a there, i was a little busy watching, hopping, dougnuts, burn outs, and running from the police............
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: i hear ya !!! GOTTA LOVE THE UNDERCOVER BROTHER H8R BLOCKERS I GOTS TO GET ME A PAIR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:37 PM~10141913
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: i hear ya !!! GOTTA LOVE THE UNDERCOVER BROTHER H8R BLOCKERS I GOTS TO GET ME A PAIR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Lmao, you know the routine.......


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Mar 10 2008, 09:18 PM~10138995
> *YO! I THOUGHT U WERE SELLIN IT ?
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 11 2008, 08:47 AM~10141170
> *ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY JOBS OPENNING LET ME KNO IN A PM... THX
> *


i didnt know u wanted another job..


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SCARFACE BOX



WUZ UP O  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2008, 02:32 AM~10131721
> *check out this throw back  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*Hi! Whoever U R.* :wave: 
And then they wonder how they get in trouble. Like Homer Simpson says.. :banghead: "DOH!!" LMAO! :machinegun: 
Straight Pimpin Frist Lady!! ROFLMAO!! :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 10 2008, 09:17 AM~10132928
> *:wave: WELL HOMIE I HOPE ITS TRUE,NOBODY IN MIAMI SHOULD HAVE AN EXCUSE Y THEY CANT RIDE OUT WIT ALL THESE EVENTS POPPIN UP IN THE MONTH OF APRIL ONLY IF UR CAR AINT READY OR YOU TO MUCH OF A TRAILER QUEEN  :0  U GOT THE CRUISE ON APRIL 6, LAST LAFF CAR SHOW APRIL 13,N APRIL 20 DA DUB SHOW 4 DOZ BIG RIMS OUT THERE APRIL 20 LETS SEE HOW MANY TRUE RYDERS R OUT THERE COIMIN OUT AFTER TAMPA SHIT DIZ ONLY HAPPENS LIKE ONCE A YEAR SO BRING IT OUT    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x2  3 more weekz to see who r da tru ryders in miami :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 11 2008, 11:07 AM~10142110
> *i didnt know u wanted another job..
> *


2 MUCH DRAMA IN DIS PLACE...BUT I JUST SAID FUCK IT AND CALM EVERY1 DA FUCK DOWN... SO FUCK IT IMMA RIDE IT OUT TILL IS MY TIME 2 GET OUT...  :angry:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Mar 11 2008, 10:19 AM~10142528
> *Hi! Whoever U R.  :wave:
> And then they wonder how they get in trouble. Like Homer Simpson says..  :banghead: "DOH!!"  LMAO! :machinegun:
> Straight Pimpin Frist Lady!! ROFLMAO!!  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


dam old dog thay got you :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Norm (Sep 17, 2006)

hey homies whuz up? i spend my holiday in miami in 2weeks and i need some hydraulic parts,14" wires and parts for my 79 Caprice Coupe(Last of the Glasshouse).Is there a lowrider shop in or near miami??and where can i get the parts for the caprice??Pleeeaaaze help me cause i need the parts.i´m from germany and down here is hard to find parts.so if ya know something let me know.

peace and god bless y´all


greetz BIG NORM


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 10 2008, 06:42 PM~10136964
> *u got pics of it? i pmed u a while back about it
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

ANOTHER LOWLYFE ALMOST READY TO SHINE THE STREETS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Don_King (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 11 2008, 07:00 PM~10145802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

KAMELEON FLAKE.OH AND THANKYOU TO THE FUCKING HATER FOR SPONSERING THE NEW PAINT.LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKA AND BELEIVE ME IT DONT END HERE YOULL GET IT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david+Mar 11 2008, 09:01 PM~10145808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don_King (Mar 12, 2008)

MIAMI STAND UP, LOW LYFE BRINGING BACK THE REVOLUTION. LETS GET IT!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

OH YES


----------



## Don_King (Mar 12, 2008)

OH AND MUST I ADD, PROPS TO ALL THE CONTINUING BUILDERS, AND RIDERS OUT THERE........................


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*CONTINENTAL KIT FOR SALE *

IT HAS THE SMALL SHELL. IT NEEDS TO FINISHED SANDING OR IF IT GOING TO GET WRAPPED ITS GOOD TO GO.

THE BASKET .. THE CHROME IS GOOD JUST NEEDS TO BE CLEANED UP . HAS ONE SMALL DENT RIGHT NEXT TO THE LIGHT LENS . KINDA NOTICABLE. 

I HAVE A CHROME STRAP FOR IT BUT I DONT THINK ITS TOO GOOD .. BUT WILL GO WITH SALE .


SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS ... *NO LOW BALLERS OR TIRE KICKERS* ( LIKE SOME PEOPLE I KNOW )


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 11 2008, 09:01 PM~10145808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 11 2008, 07:41 PM~10146241
> *looking good
> *


THANKS


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *Made You A Hater*, 96' lincoln, MISTER ED, Juiced81boxchevy, Miami305Rida, HEAVErollerz90
:wave: :lokkka!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 11 2008, 08:00 PM~10145802
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE... 

I BUMPED INTO U @ MO'S CRIB YESTERDAY I DIDN'T KNO DAT WAS U IN DA PICK-UP...DAT SHIT EVEN LOOKS FRESH AND SOUND HARD ASS FUCK...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 11 2008, 08:03 PM~10146491
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE...
> 
> I BUMPED INTO U @ MO'S CRIB YESTERDAY I DIDN'T KNO DAT WAS U IN DA PICK-UP...DAT SHIT EVEN LOOKS FRESH AND SOUND HARD ASS FUCK...
> *


YEA I SEEN U TOO .I GO AND CHECK OUT MY DOG MO OUT EVERY TIME I GET A CHANCE TO ESCAPE FROM MY SHOP AS U SEE I HAVE PLENTY OF WORK THANK GOD.ABOUT THE TRUCK THANKS ITS 4 SELL :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 11 2008, 07:49 PM~10146342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam nice ..whos the one spraying them cars


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:0 
DIDNT EVEN WANT TO START ON IT BUT I HAD TO THIS IS AN 07 CADDY BELONGS TO A CUSTOMER GOING KANDY GREEN LIGHT TO DARK WILL BE UPDATING PICS ON IT


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 11 2008, 08:14 PM~10146653
> *Dam nice ..whos the one spraying them cars
> *


[email protected] IN HOMESTEAD


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 11 2008, 09:13 PM~10146637
> *YEA I SEEN U TOO .I GO AND CHECK OUT MY DOG MO OUT EVERY TIME I GET A CHANCE TO ESCAPE FROM MY SHOP AS U SEE I HAVE PLENTY OF WORK THANK GOD.ABOUT THE TRUCK THANKS ITS 4 SELL :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR!!! TIMES IS RUFF RIGHT NOW... BUT YEA MO'S A TRIP. I DROP FROM HIALEAH ALL DA WAY OVER THERE JUST 2 SEE THIS FOOL...

YEA MO WAS TELLIN ME U WAS SELLIN IT AND SUM DETAILS OF...DAT SHIT IS SERIOUS...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln*, chevyboy01


WUTZ GOOD HOMIES??? :wave: :thumbsup: SEE YA'LL BOYS 2MORROW @ DA HANGOUT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 11 2008, 10:39 PM~10146975
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln, chevyboy01
> WUTZ GOOD HOMIES??? :wave:  :thumbsup: SEE YA'LL BOYS 2MORROW @ DA HANGOUT
> *



que bola negra lokka ! :biggrin: .. hows the vic ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

94 fleetwood 4 sale with 3 pumps 6 batteries 
house grill and 5th wheel $4800


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 11 2008, 09:40 PM~10146986
> *que bola negra lokka !  :biggrin:  .. hows the vic ?
> *



3 MORE WEEKS AND IT WILL B OUT N POPPIN FOOL...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 11 2008, 10:41 PM~10147009
> *94 fleetwood 4 sale with 3 pumps 6 batteries
> house grill and 5th wheel $4800
> *



where the pics hoe!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 11 2008, 10:43 PM~10147027
> *3 MORE WEEKS AND IT WILL B OUT N POPPIN FOOL...
> *



fo sho! cant wait to see it


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 11 2008, 09:47 PM~10147080
> *fo sho! cant wait to see it
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: hno:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 11 2008, 10:56 PM~10147173
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  hno:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 9 2008, 10:37 AM~10126192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 11 2008, 09:57 PM~10147199
> *:werd:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :no: :loco:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 sale


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 11 2008, 10:00 PM~10145802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm, what do i gotta do so i can ride the streets like LowLyfe? :dunno: 

Looking good bitch, now paint the fucking donkey already so we can put the 32's and ride!


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 11 2008, 09:15 PM~10147458
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

finally sold my car, about time someone came threw


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Mar 12 2008, 05:15 AM~10149504
> *finally sold my car, about time someone came threw
> *


lol congras homie...I GUESS NO LOWRIDER 4 U THEN... :dunno:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

What good miami ? ? ? Does anybody have back pistons, cup, springs, and donuts for sale ? ? ?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 11 2008, 07:23 PM~10146032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: nice shit looks tight!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 11 2008, 07:00 PM~10145802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wet!  :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

"PP'S TONIGHT" 50 CENT HEINEKEN'S !!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Mar 12 2008, 10:21 AM~10150283
> *"PP'S TONIGHT" 50 CENT HEINEKEN'S !!
> *


guy did you fix it ! ?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 12 2008, 12:23 PM~10150296
> *guy did you fix it ! ?
> *


NAHH NOT YET, A MA STARTING WORKING ON IT IN ALITTLE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Mar 12 2008, 10:37 AM~10150388
> *NAHH NOT YET, A MA STARTING WORKING ON IT IN ALITTLE
> *



call me up den


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Mar 12 2008, 08:21 AM~10150283
> *"PP'S TONIGHT" 50 CENT HEINEKEN'S !!
> *


 :yes: Yeeezzziirrrr !


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Feb 14 2008, 10:49 PM~9946087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

KEEP THIS BITCH ON TOPP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

isnt that girl like 14?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2008, 11:42 AM~10151651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK HOW OLD SHE IS SHE LOOKS GOOD   AND MAD PROPS Exclusives c.c. BOYS FOR THE MAG. COVER


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 12 2008, 02:42 PM~10151653
> *isnt that girl like 14?
> *


 :0 :0 14?!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

She's 18...............I know her.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

she aint 14 but she 18 and she a lesbian too...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 12 2008, 12:52 PM~10151989
> *FUCK HOW OLD SHE IS  SHE LOOKS GOOD     AND MAD PROPS Exclusives c.c. BOYS FOR THE MAG. COVER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

96`lincoln wat up *****


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 12 2008, 05:38 PM~10153082
> *96`lincoln wat up *****
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*BOOTY KIT SOLDDDDD! *


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

2 Members: TiggerLS, *Fleetwood 305*

Ugly Ass Cracker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 11 2008, 11:12 PM~10148693
> *Damm, BITCH</span>  :dunno:
> 
> Looking good bitch, now paint the fucking donkey already so we can put the 32's and ride!
> *


I CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM 32" :cheesy: 
HES READY LOOK HOW HAPPY HE IS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2008, 11:42 AM~10151651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 12 2008, 01:22 PM~10152221
> *She's 18...............I know her.
> *


x2 and she looks real good


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Mar 12 2008, 02:47 PM~10152800
> *she aint 14 but she 18 and she a lesbian too...
> *


i saw your truck in the mag its also looking mad clean :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 12 2008, 05:26 PM~10153805
> *I CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM 32" :cheesy:
> HES READY LOOK HOW HAPPY HE IS
> 
> ...


dam david me duele que imma have to go see ya boy for the trucks paint


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2008, 06:40 PM~10135504
> *alot of familiar faces there
> *


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 12 2008, 06:19 PM~10154192
> *dam david me duele que imma have to go see ya boy for the trucks paint
> *


WHEN EVER U READY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 12 2008, 06:34 PM~10154332
> *WHEN EVER U READY
> *


:thumbsup: 4 sho...fuk im bored, wats going on tonite?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

1987 chevrolet montecarlo ls 
see pictures

super clean

$4,000 or offers no trades!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397796


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 12 2008, 08:34 PM~10154332
> *WHEN EVER U READY
> *












Yo D check out this pic i had on my pc... Shits flippin nasty in this pic!!!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Next step candy paint...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Filming still going on for Living the Lowlife, todays filming for the show was back in Cali at the Zenith 
Headquarters. Vida was on deck and had the pleasure of building a set of wheels for one of my miami customers. He will be the first and only one who can say vida built, and signed his wheels! I cant let the cat outta the bag on who and what car its for, but he's about to bring something new to the game......Congradulations homie, hope you like your wheels!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Click on the pics below for the video...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

DAM NICE WHEELS LOVING THE COLOR WHO CAN THEY BE FOR??????


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo large wen is certified coming out on the tv show


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 13 2008, 01:03 AM~10156548
> *yo large wen is certified coming out on the tv show
> *


Already did, it was on the past episode with close ups on my trunk, it was supposed to be at todays shooting with vida driving but tow truck driver never showed so they had to replace it.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Mar 13 2008, 12:56 AM~10156483
> *DAM NICE WHEELS LOVING THE COLOR WHO CAN THEY BE FOR??????
> *



:dunno: Dunno, but pass the LYSOL I just farted!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

HAHAHA


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 12 2008, 11:07 AM~10151444
> *
> KEEP THIS BITCH ON TOPP!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


  TRUST ME HOMIE WE ALL GOTA MAKE THIS HAPPEN, FOR MIAMI TO HAVE THIS CRUISE IS RARE, THERES NO REASON TO STAY HOME WIT UR CAR IN UR BACKYARD OR AT DA SHOP BRING IT OUT N REP UR CLUB N RIDE N LET DA SUN SHINE ON DAT PAINT :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: 3 MORE WEEKZ TILL WE ALL RIDE hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 12 2008, 01:07 PM~10151444
> *
> KEEP THIS BITCH ON TOPP!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


this cruise should be raw seein all da clubs line up together den wen we on da streets we take all da lanes swervin lol :biggrin: ,dammm finally somethang to look forward to in miami :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 13 2008, 07:25 AM~10158096
> *this cruise should be raw seein all da clubs line up together den wen we on da streets we take all da lanes swervin lol :biggrin: ,dammm finally somethang to look forward to in miami  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 ITS DURING DA DAY THATS DA BEST PART ABOUT IT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WUTZ UP MIAMI....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Mar 12 2008, 03:47 PM~10152800
> *she aint 14 but she 18 and she a lesbian too...
> *


WELL COME 2 LAYITLOW


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 13 2008, 08:29 AM~10158113
> *x2 ITS DURING DA DAY THATS DA BEST PART ABOUT IT
> *



YES SIR SO DA REAL DEAL PAINT JOB CAN SHO OUT AT IT'S BEST... :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 13 2008, 11:01 AM~10158734
> *YES SIR SO DA REAL DEAL PAINT JOB CAN SHO OUT AT IT'S BEST... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 13 2008, 11:01 AM~10158734
> *YES SIR SO DA REAL DEAL PAINT JOB CAN SHO OUT AT IT'S BEST... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


  yes sir diz cruise is 4 all doz homies comin out wit new paint jobs,its start around 3:30 n at dat time da sun is shinen 3 more weekz 4 da ride out hno: hno: :yes: :yes: make sure u all bring out your camra n video rec lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *Evelitog*, 99 LINCOLN


:wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*PS3 80GB FORSALE 2 GAMES ONE BLURAY MOVIE 2 CONTROLLERS HDMI CABLE $350*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat ever happen to the ***** from digital wheels that foo got out of no were the site went down and that was of the best lowrider site Miami had he had everything on that site from shows to hangouts .....wats poppin *****


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 13 2008, 12:49 PM~10159351
> *wat ever happen to the ***** from digital wheels that foo got out of no were the site went down and that was of the best lowrider site Miami had he had everything on that site from shows to hangouts .....wats poppin *****
> *



doesnt he own east coast ryders ?  :dunno:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

YES HE DOES


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 13 2008, 01:28 PM~10159251
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog, 99 LINCOLN
> :wave:
> *


Que Bola ? ? ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Mar 13 2008, 01:52 PM~10159704
> *Que Bola ? ? ?
> *



lokka ! where u been at hoe ! ?


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 13 2008, 03:01 PM~10159770
> *lokka ! where u been at hoe ! ?
> *


Chillen getting all my shit together . . . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 13 2008, 10:59 AM~10159403
> *doesnt he own east coast ryders ?    :dunno:
> *


yea he does thats Phill


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter, *Made You A Hater*, kicksup2
 :wave:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

LS BOX CHEVY FOR PARTS!...PM ME FOR INFO!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

For Sale in Tallahassee 72 Coupe Deville $800 obo


















Click here for more details


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got a adex for sell new


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got all the stainless panels and also got back bumper trim


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ppl wats going on?


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 13 2008, 02:34 PM~10160953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



got any more cadi parts


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*95 HONDA ACCORD 2 DR COUPE, 5 SPD, P/W, P/D, SUNROOF, CD PLAYER, 19 INCH RACING HART WHEELS, NEW WATER PUMP, NEW TIMING BELT, MAINTENANCE UP TO DATE, BRAKES, CV AXLES, INNER TIE RODS, ALTERNATOR, BATTERY, HID HEADLIGHTS 12000K, RARE JDM SPOILER, V-TEC ENGINE, AND GREEDY MUFFLER. 3500.00 OBO 786-232-1984*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *CANDYBLUE94*, MyTyphoon1993, *rollinchampagne, rollin-orange
*

WUT IT DO PIMPIN... :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 13 2008, 04:46 PM~10161742
> *95 HONDA ACCORD 2 DR COUPE, 5 SPD, P/W, P/D, SUNROOF, CD PLAYER, 19 INCH RACING HART WHEELS, NEW WATER PUMP, NEW TIMING BELT, MAINTENANCE UP TO DATE, BRAKES, CV AXLES, INNER TIE RODS, ALTERNATOR, BATTERY, HID HEADLIGHTS 12000K, RARE JDM SPOILER, V-TEC ENGINE, AND GREEDY MUFFLER. 3500.00 OBO 786-232-1984
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride :thumbsup: good luck with the sale


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 13 2008, 07:46 PM~10162597
> *clean ride :thumbsup: good luck with the sale
> *


THX HOMIE :thumbsup: DAT'S MY PAINTER CAR...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo i need some advice...im thinkin of painting my malibu i was gonna do a candy but i was also diggin them chameleon colors they got but its kinda old school soi dunno wat yall think...help me out here


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo i need some advice...im thinkin of painting my malibu i was gonna do a candy but i was also diggin them chameleon colors they got but its kinda old school soi dunno wat yall think...help me out here


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, AM Express, *SwitchHitter
*

:uh:


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

yo anybody sellin 24s w/ tires


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Its begining to look alot like xmas for gonzito.......

































Tight work Pura Tranza Boys!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/sale... 91 linc (town) candy blue needs touch up... good engine(injectors need cleaning) with performance mufflers... interior need some love... 14x7's, tires pretyty good condition... setup(4 pump, 8 batteries, 8 solenoids, all slowdowns, 3rd and 4th pump need seals, 8 brand new rewired switches), dropped the other 8, all 4 the super low $2500.00 get at me... 786-515-4573 Q! I may negotiate $$$ and if u can get what i need... better if seen in person so u can know what your getting. but if u prefer pics let me know and i'll get them to yah.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Here ya go your choice $1500 for a set......











:uh: GIANELLE 5 ROD 22 x 9.5 - 6x135 :uh: 











:uh: DYNASTY DYNA851 22 x 8.5 - 6 x 135 / 139.7 :uh: 











GIOVANNA CASSINO 22 x 9.5 - 5 x 120


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10164002
> *Its begining to look alot like xmas for gonzito.......
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN REAL HARD... :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 13 2008, 09:35 PM~10164002
> *Its begining to look alot like xmas for gonzito.......
> 
> 
> ...


yo the wip is looking crazy homey   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

RO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 13 2008, 09:35 PM~10164002
> *Its begining to look alot like xmas for gonzito.......
> 
> 
> ...


ONE HELL OF A PAINT JOB :biggrin:  LOVE THE DIFFERENT COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 14 2008, 12:35 AM~10164002
> *Its begining to look alot like xmas for gonzito.......
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SHITS SICK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 13 2008, 09:35 PM~10164002
> *Its begining to look alot like xmas for gonzito.......
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real krazy with that kameleon paint, ppl on the streets wont know wat hit 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are the rules. Read 'em and weep:

* 1964 and earlier TRADITIONAL style rods and customs ONLY!
* No visible billet anything! Especially wheels!
* Traditionally styled choppers and bobbers ONLY! 
(No modern West Coast Choppers, OCC style fluff bikes)
* No trailered cars (race only vehicles excepted with prior approval)
* No digital gauges (it's not traditional and it's ugly)
* No IFS on fenderless cars (it's not traditional and it's ugly)
* No mag wheels made after the 60's

Keep in mind that we have the right to refuse any vehicle WITHOUT A REFUND, so read the rules carefully and decide for yourself. *Don't cry when we turn you away, tears stain billet.*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

I know everybody is getting ready for Tampa, but is anybody riding out to Red's is Saturday night


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ALWAYS LOOKING FOR GOOD SALES PEOPLE


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *BUBBA-D*

:wave: ...whats the word Bubba


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

otobucket.com/albums/o100/IIMPALAA/210is8j.gif[/IMG]


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 14 2008, 03:48 PM~10169700
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SwitchHitter, BUBBA-D
> 
> ...


WORK'IN :0


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 13 2008, 06:53 PM~10162645
> *yo i need some advice...im thinkin of painting my malibu i was gonna do a candy but i was also diggin them chameleon colors they got but its kinda old school soi dunno wat yall think...help me out here
> *


IF YOU THINK KAMELEON IS OLD SCHOOL I COULD IMAGIN WHAT A KANDY PAINT IS 4 YOU.SHIT THE ONLY ADVICE I GOT 4 U AS A PAINTER MY SELF.IS THAT A KAMELEON IS GOING TO DIG DEEP IN YOUR POCKET.A KANDY IS WAY CHEAPER BUT LOOKS AS GOOD.SO WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO DO P.  M ME


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

OH ANOTHER THING.PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY THAT THEY WONT PAINT THERE CAR KAMELEON BECAUSE A KANDY IS WETTER.MY ANSWER TO THAT IS DEPENDES WHO PAINTS UR SHIT.ALSO THEY SAY A KAMELEON IS RARE IN THE STREETS THE ONLY REASON IS RARE IS BECAUSE BITCHES CANT AFFORED THAT PAINT


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10171705
> *OH ANOTHER THING.PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY THAT THEY WONT PAINT THERE CAR KAMELEON BECAUSE A KANDY IS WETTER.MY ANSWER TO THAT IS DEPENDES WHO PAINTS UR SHIT.ALSO THEY SAY A KAMELEON IS RARE IN THE STREETS THE ONLY REASON IS RARE IS BECAUSE BITCHES CANT AFFORED THAT PAINT
> *


i agree! n ur work is tight work homie! mad props to u!!!

cant wait to see the Jeep and Towncar on the street..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hollywood blv and 46st ave , this car drove right into the statefarm office


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

a candy dont mean shyt...****** think because all they hear is candy paint everywere thats tha way to go...i personally like a chamelion more than a candy but to each his own


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

getting ready for Tampa puting in a new set up on my doggs caddy


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Mar 15 2008, 06:49 AM~10173787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 14 2008, 01:29 AM~10164390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*EVERY1 SEEMS 2 B GETTIN THEY SHIT READY 4 TAMPA... I THINK 305 IS GONNA GO UP THERE AND FUCK DA GAME UP JUST CUZ THIS YEAR LOWRIDER 4GOT BOUT US... :angry: *



ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

GETTIN READY FOR THAT MIAMI CRUISE


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

GETTIN READY FOR THE MIAMI CRUISE IN APRIL


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 15 2008, 12:57 PM~10174878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMM COMIN OUT CLEAN TIGTH WORK  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 15 2008, 01:40 PM~10175126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMM ANOTHER BAD AZZ LINCOLN IN DA STREETS OF DADE COUNTY COMIN OUT CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 15 2008, 11:44 AM~10175141
> *:0 DAMM ANOTHER BAD AZZ LINCOLN IN DA STREETS OF DADE COUNTY COMIN OUT CLEAN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANXZ HOMIE STILL NOT DONE YET WIT DA PAINT IT BE OUT SOON


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 15 2008, 11:40 AM~10175126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homey its coming out fresh   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WAS GOOD CHINO


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

k bola


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 15 2008, 01:57 PM~10174878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo fuckin tight work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

david

yo do some vary nice work


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TITO LOKA WAT IT DEW MA *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 15 2008, 07:38 PM~10176399
> *TITO LOKA WAT IT DEW MA *****
> *


CHILLEN CUHZ WORKIN ON THA LINC... U


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

I HAVE A 1969 CHEVY IMPALA CONV. 4 SALE IT HAS A NEW 350 IN IT ALL THE BODY WORK HAS BEEN COMPLETED NEW QUARTER PANELS AND EVERYTHING. I HAVE ALL NEW EMBLEMS, MIRRORS, CARPET, WEATERSTRIPING AND SEATS AND ALOT MORE PARTS JUST NEEDS TO BE PAINTED AND PUT TOGETHER ASKING 5,500 OBO PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 15 2008, 01:51 PM~10174833
> *EVERY1 SEEMS 2 B GETTIN THEY SHIT READY 4 TAMPA... I THINK 305 IS GONNA GO UP THERE AND FUCK DA GAME UP JUST CUZ THIS YEAR LOWRIDER 4GOT BOUT US... :angry:
> ROLLIN C.C.
> *


They didnt forget about us, they just cut us the fuck out!!! :biggrin: You dont even wanna see next years plan.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 14 2008, 01:11 AM~10164281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 16 2008, 12:52 AM~10178170
> *They didnt forget about us, they just cut us the fuck out!!!  :biggrin: You dont even wanna see next years plan.....
> *


give us a scoop on wat they talkin bout for next yr


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 15 2008, 11:52 PM~10178170
> *They didnt forget about us, they just cut us the fuck out!!!  :biggrin: You dont even wanna see next years plan.....
> *



ALL I GOTTA SAY IS DAT MY DAWG MO.... DAT ***** GOT SUM MOTHA FUCKIN TALENT....</span>[/b]


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 16 2008, 12:01 AM~10178221
> *give us a scoop on wat they talkin bout for next yr
> *




***** I'M MAD FUCKIN TIRED FOOL. I DON'T THINK I WILL MAKE IT 2 WORK 2MORROW AT 7AM... BUT I GOTTA GO MAKE DAT $$$ *****....  :uh:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  MADE IT 2 WORK...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 15 2008, 09:17 AM~10173880
> *
> *


how much?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

Goodmorning


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que bola d. wat ya boys doing today?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 16 2008, 09:57 AM~10179195
> *how much?
> *


1500


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

dayum this shits dead as fuck ? where everybody at ? calle ocho ??


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *96' lincoln*
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 16 2008, 01:28 PM~10180228
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SwitchHitter, 96' lincoln
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *96' lincoln, SwitchHitter*


WUTZ GOOD MA ******!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 16 2008, 01:31 PM~10180252
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, 96' lincoln, SwitchHitter
> WUTZ GOOD MA ******!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:

***** wut they do fool!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 16 2008, 12:38 PM~10180312
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> *****  wut they do fool!
> *



*CHILLIN ***** TRYIN 2 STAY UP AT WORK FOOL...*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 16 2008, 01:41 PM~10180331
> *CHILLIN ***** TRYIN 2 STAY UP AT WORK FOOL...
> *



depinga working on sundays is a bitch.. i hated working on sundays


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 16 2008, 12:43 PM~10180339
> *depinga working on sundays is a bitch.. i hated working on sundays
> *


fuck it fool. GOTTA MAKE MONEY...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Selling my 2 15'' flipdowns!!! 500 for both
only used them for 2 hangouts! nothin else!! 
have life time warrenty.. need to sell asap!!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Damm I farted........ :barf:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Aw shit TAMPA here I come, wait till yall see this bad boy with mirrors underneath!  

Throw me a rope if i breakdown! :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up LARGE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 16 2008, 08:23 PM~10183633
> *Aw shit TAMPA here I come, wait till yall see this bad boy with mirrors underneath!
> 
> Throw me a rope if i breakdown!  :biggrin:
> ...


(certifiead killer or what)


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

What it DEW Luis


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Mar 16 2008, 07:31 PM~10183704
> *What it DEW Luis
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 16 2008, 10:31 PM~10183702
> *(certifiead killer or what)
> *


X2!!!!??????


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

For Sale 50 spoke rims

Look here


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, *Luxury Roller*, Fleetwood 305, low low mamii, CADALLAC PIMPIN'

:wave: wats up *****!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

wasup *****....u sold dem thangs yet


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Fleetwood 305


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Partying to hard at Calle Ocho will get ya in trouble but it was well worth it.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>* :angry: NOW I KNO WUT IT IS 2 BE HATED ON :thumbsup: .... BUT FUCK IT NOW I KNO WUT I HAVE DONE 2 DA CROWN VIC WAS RIGHT CUZ IF I GOT ****** RUNNIN THEY MOUTH AND HATIN THEN DAT MEAN THEY'RE JUST MAD CUZ MY SHIT IS LOOKIN HARD... WHY IS IT DAT DA ONES WHO B RUNNIN THEY MOUTH R DA ONES WIT OUT CARS IN DA STREETS????  :dunno: FUCK IT I GUESS WE WILL SEE AFTER TAMPA...  *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 17 2008, 08:39 AM~10186005
> *<span style='color:red'> :angry: NOW I KNO WUT IT IS 2 BE HATED ON :thumbsup: .... BUT FUCK IT NOW I KNO WUT I HAVE DONE 2 DA CROWN VIC WAS RIGHT CUZ IF I GOT ****** RUNNIN THEY MOUTH AND HATIN THEN DAT MEAN THEY'RE JUST MAD CUZ MY SHIT IS LOOKIN HARD... WHY IS IT DAT DA ONES WHO B RUNNIN THEY MOUTH R DA ONES WIT OUT CARS IN DA STREETS????  :dunno: FUCK IT I GUESS WE WILL SEE AFTER TAMPA...
> *



:0 already got haters? then u doing shit right!! better have 20 more by tampa. :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 17 2008, 08:48 AM~10186494
> *:0  already got haters? then u doing shit right!! better have 20 more by tampa.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: *I GUESS SO *****. I DON'T EVEN SEE DAT SHIT HOMIE. DA FUNNY THING IS DAT I DON'T FUCK WIT NO 1 SO THEY CAN FUCK WIT ME. AND NO MATTER WUT I ALWAYS GIVE MAD PROPS 2 EVERY1. *


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

...... uffin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 16 2008, 11:56 PM~10184627
> *wasup *****....u sold dem thangs yet
> *


lol i wish it was that easy!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WASSA PPL


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 02:33 PM~2264096
> *ca agin
> *



can somesone post more pics of this car?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Whats up. Gonna be heading down that way next week. Any cruises/shows goin on local to Miami? I know tampa is on the weekend, might head there as well, but lookin to check out a few lows from the area...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HOW CAN SOME ONE FUCK UP A CADDY LIKE THIS


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 17 2008, 10:59 AM~10186854
> *Whats up.  Gonna be heading down that way next week.  Any cruises/shows goin on local to Miami?  I know tampa is on the weekend, might head there as well, but lookin to check out a few lows from the area...
> *


 :| DAMMM HOMIE RITE NOW THE STREETS OF MIAMI R DEAD THE ONLY THING MAYBE IS THE HANGOUT WEDNESDAY NITE BUT TO CATCH A LOW LOW RIDEN AROUND RITE NOW IS RARE,BUT ILL PROMISE U SOMETHANG COME AFTER TAMPA FOR DA MONTH OF APRIL ESPECIALLY N U WILL SEE ALOT  :0 RITE AFTER TAMPA U GOT DA BIG MIAMI CRUISE ON APRIL 6, DA WEEK AFTER U GOT DA LAST LAFF CAR SHOW APRIL 13,DEN DA DUB SHOW APRIL 20 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ORTHER DAN DAT I DONT KNOW OF ANYTHANG FOR DA NEXT TWO WEEKS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10187855
> *:| DAMMM HOMIE RITE NOW  THE STREETS OF MIAMI R DEAD THE ONLY THING MAYBE IS THE HANGOUT WEDNESDAY NITE BUT TO CATCH A LOW LOW RIDEN AROUND RITE NOW IS RARE,BUT ILL PROMISE U SOMETHANG COME AFTER TAMPA FOR DA MONTH OF APRIL ESPECIALLY N U WILL SEE ALOT    :0 RITE AFTER TAMPA U GOT DA BIG MIAMI CRUISE ON APRIL 6, DA WEEK  AFTER U GOT DA LAST LAFF CAR SHOW APRIL 13,DEN DA DUB SHOW APRIL 20  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ORTHER DAN DAT I DONT KNOW OF ANYTHANG FOR DA NEXT TWO WEEKS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 ESPECIALLY APRIL 6, :0 WEN EVERYBODY MEETS SO WE CAN RIDE TOGETHER THE DAY OF THE CRUISE :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 17 2008, 07:39 AM~10186005
> *<span style='color:red'> :angry: NOW I KNO WUT IT IS 2 BE HATED ON :thumbsup: .... BUT FUCK IT NOW I KNO WUT I HAVE DONE 2 DA CROWN VIC WAS RIGHT CUZ IF I GOT ****** RUNNIN THEY MOUTH AND HATIN THEN DAT MEAN THEY'RE JUST MAD CUZ MY SHIT IS LOOKIN HARD... WHY IS IT DAT DA ONES WHO B RUNNIN THEY MOUTH R DA ONES WIT OUT CARS IN DA STREETS????  :dunno: FUCK IT I GUESS WE WILL SEE AFTER TAMPA...
> *


You know u have done sumthin right when you got haters


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *Evelitog*


show me something ***** i heard what chu got!


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

4 WHO LIKES THEM BIG GIRLS LOLOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvpkhI_hqgs


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 17 2008, 02:44 PM~10189480
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog
> show me something ***** i heard what chu got!
> *



esta enpingao


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Mar 17 2008, 03:45 PM~10189955
> *4 WHO LIKES THEM BIG GIRLS LOLOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvpkhI_hqgs
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 17 2008, 02:15 PM~10187855
> *:| DAMMM HOMIE RITE NOW  THE STREETS OF MIAMI R DEAD THE ONLY THING MAYBE IS THE HANGOUT WEDNESDAY NITE BUT TO CATCH A LOW LOW RIDEN AROUND RITE NOW IS RARE,BUT ILL PROMISE U SOMETHANG COME AFTER TAMPA FOR DA MONTH OF APRIL ESPECIALLY N U WILL SEE ALOT    :0 RITE AFTER TAMPA U GOT DA BIG MIAMI CRUISE ON APRIL 6, DA WEEK  AFTER U GOT DA LAST LAFF CAR SHOW APRIL 13,DEN DA DUB SHOW APRIL 20  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ORTHER DAN DAT I DONT KNOW OF ANYTHANG FOR DA NEXT TWO WEEKS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Damn man. It figures I come back home on the 2nd. Whats the wednesday thing. Is there a place you guys chill b4 you head out? Maybe I'll try to swing by in the rental caddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10190576
> *Damn man.  It figures I come back home on the 2nd.  Whats the wednesday thing.  Is there a place you guys chill b4 you head out?  Maybe I'll try to swing by in the rental caddy.  :thumbsup:
> *



nw 122 st aka west 68 st & west 12 ave on wednesday around 10


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Mar 17 2008, 07:45 PM~10189955
> *4 WHO LIKES THEM BIG GIRLS LOLOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvpkhI_hqgs
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

HELLO MIAMI WAS UP WITH ALL U MOTHER F$%KERS HOPE U B##CHS DOING GOOD. F#$K U ALL 

HI BEAR U FAT ***


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And working on these old cars, you never know what you'll find in the trunk.......


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

DAMN ITS SPRING BREAK. WHERE DEM SOUF BEACH PICS AT?????????? :nicoderm:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Bet dat up Evil.... For coming thru for me with that rim.. at the last minute.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

***** AL FIN :biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

MY SHIT WATCH 4 ME PUTAS PATHFINDER ON THEM 26 HATERS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e161/royeco/100_0972.jpg[/img]


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10191218
> *nw 122 st aka west 68 st & west 12 ave on wednesday around 10
> *


Thankd bro. Good Lookin' :thumbsup: is at a particular store or anything?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 18 2008, 01:11 AM~10193899
> *And working on these old cars, you never know what you'll find in the trunk.......
> 
> 
> ...


i predict someone will photoshop that one in the near future. hno: :cheesy:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 17 2008, 05:44 PM~10189480
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog
> show me something ***** i heard what chu got!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: You'll see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 18 2008, 08:51 AM~10195477
> *Thankd bro.  Good Lookin'  :thumbsup:  is at a particular store or anything?
> *


its a shopping center on the other side of a canal. theres a checkers, a bank, a discount auto parts and an auto zone.


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 18 2008, 01:11 AM~10193899
> *And working on these old cars, you never know what you'll find in the trunk.......
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see the difference? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 17 2008, 11:01 PM~10194303
> *Bet dat up Evil.... For coming thru for me with that rim.. at the last minute.... :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BIG DOG FOR MAKIN THAT CALL FOR ME!!!ALWAYZ NICE TO KNOW ITS REAL HOMIES OUT THERE!!  :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> crazy :biggrin:


[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Mar 17 2008, 11:40 AM~10188054
> *You know u have done sumthin right when you got haters
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH  :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

**these places are 2 different shops in the same location. many local riders know where its at...ask around they'll tell ya.

~Diamond Dave's Upholstery (813) 627-0390

~JR's Lowrider Acessories (813) 714 9105

i have spoken to both shops and its a go!*</span>


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 17 2008, 11:01 PM~10194303
> *Bet dat up Evil.... For coming thru for me with that rim.. at the last minute.... :thumbsup:
> *


your taking the booty kit to get wrapped today?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 18 2008, 09:49 AM~10195610
> *its a shopping center on the other side of a canal. theres a checkers, a bank, a discount auto parts and an auto zone.
> *


Nice... I'll be there... Be nice to get away from the cold!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 18 2008, 11:46 AM~10196175
> *Nice...  I'll be there...  Be nice to get away from the cold!
> *


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

EXECUTION


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Mar 18 2008, 12:23 PM~10196386
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Mar 17 2008, 01:40 PM~10188054
> *You know u have done sumthin right when you got haters
> *




:yes: *WUTZ GOOD ALL MY MIAMI ******... I HOPE YA'LL ARE ABOUT DOWN CUZ WE R RUNNIN OUT OF FUCKIN TIME *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 18 2008, 08:31 AM~10196079
> *your taking the booty kit to get wrapped today?
> *


wus good evil waht it dew!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 18 2008, 09:04 AM~10196285
> *EXECUTION
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola homie ........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> wus good evil waht it dew!!!
> [/quote
> trying to get the car ready for the show :angry:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

is there going to be a lowrider show in miami this year


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj236/s...enge1972/31.jpg





HERE'S A BETTER ONE EVIL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*A LIL TEASE...I WONDER WUTZ IN THERE*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MY HATERS R EVEN HATIN ON THIS MAGNUM... LET ME KNO IF YA'LL SEE SUMTHIN WRONG WIT...CUZ I SEE DAT PEARL FLIPPIN ON THERE LIK A MOTHA FUCKER...*


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*We will meet up at 3:30pm in the big parking lot by the main entrance & ride out at 4:30pm. We head down 40th street to U.S. 1, pass by Coco Walk, get back on U.S. 1 and meet up at Watson Island. From there beach bound!*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 18 2008, 10:36 AM~10196930
> *http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj236/s...enge1972/31.jpg
> HERE'S A BETTER ONE EVIL
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 18 2008, 01:55 PM~10197051
> *A LIL TEASE...I WONDER WUTZ IN THERE
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KINDA "TEASE" IS THAT?! THATS WEAK... THIS IS WHAT A "TEASE" SHOULD LOOK LIKE...



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 18 2008, 01:15 PM~10197772
> *WHAT KINDA "TEASE" IS THAT?! THATS WEAK... THIS IS WHAT A "TEASE" SHOULD LOOK LIKE...
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

the shade is off dron lmao!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 18 2008, 08:31 AM~10196079
> *your taking the booty kit to get wrapped today?
> *


Its alrealdy there hommie....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *Double-O*, SOUND OF REVENGE,* SwitchHitter*, Mar424, *Made You A Hater*, GbodyonD's, *DRòN*


:wave: wutz good homies...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn o...you be lost!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i took pictures of your car with my camera phone :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 18 2008, 12:32 PM~10197891
> *damn o...you be lost!
> *


 just look over to the north side of the presidential building ya'll see me in my backyard getting crazy


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol funny, i work on the North..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

can't wait to get my bitch back on the road this fuel injection shit is serious ..... soon enough tho


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice... i think i got more gauges than a airplain!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 18 2008, 03:19 PM~10197796
> *the shade is off dron lmao!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10197892
> *i took pictures of your car with my camera phone  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *




U THINK THEY READY FOOL????


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2008, 01:35 PM~10197930
> *can't wait to get my bitch back on the road this fuel injection shit is serious ..... soon enough tho
> 
> 
> ...



YO DA PICTURE LOOKS HARD ASS FUCK FOOL


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2008, 01:35 PM~10197930
> *can't wait to get my bitch back on the road this fuel injection shit is serious ..... soon enough tho
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICTURE..............


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

what ass holes these people are


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

FOOD IN CUBA LOL LOL LOL


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

*HELLO TO ALL NEW CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI *

ROLLIN DICKS 
EXCLUSIVES PUSSIES 
25TH ST DICK HEADS 
BLVD ASSES
LOW LIFE SHEMALES 
ROLLERS GAYS ONLY 
STR8 **** 
SECOND TO ALL
CLASSIC ANUSIES 
MYSTICK STYLE 
CACA SOUL 

ENJOY U ALL


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WAS GOOD LUIS


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE

1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE

PAINTED DARK PURPLE WITH A LAVENDER PEARL, 13" RIMS COLOR MATCHING THE PAINT, LIGHT PURPLE RAGTOP,CONTINETNTAL KIT WITH COPLORMATCHING RIM WRAPPED IN BLIGHT PURPLE VYNIL,SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SHAVED FIREWELL READY 2 BE PAINTED. HOUSE GRILL,, STOCK INTERIOR NEVER BEEN CUT....

ASKING 1600...OBO... PICS COMING SOON OR UPON REQUEST.....NEVER HIT THE STREETS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10199857
> *HELLO TO ALL NEW CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI
> 
> ROLLIN DICKS
> ...


ONLY IF U WAS IN FRONT OF US TO SHOW U OUR RESPONSE TO THAT PUSSY COMMENT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE

1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE

PAINTED DARK PURPLE WITH A LAVENDER PEARL, 13" RIMS COLOR MATCHING THE PAINT, LIGHT PURPLE RAGTOP,CONTINETNTAL KIT WITH COPLORMATCHING RIM WRAPPED IN BLIGHT PURPLE VYNIL,SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SHAVED FIREWELL READY 2 BE PAINTED. HOUSE GRILL,, STOCK INTERIOR NEVER BEEN CUT....

ASKING 1600...OBO... PICS COMING SOON OR UPON REQUEST.....NEVER HIT THE STREETS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 18 2008, 05:50 PM~10200362
> *ONLY IF U WAS IN FRONT OF US TO SHOW U OUR RESPONSE TO THAT PUSSY COMMENT
> *


U KNOW WHATS FUNNY ****** THINK THEY INVISIBLE BEHIND THAT SCREEN AND ACT ALL BIG AN BAD LIKE THIS ****** AVATAR.YOU FEEL THAT WAY ABOUT ALL THIS CLUBS THATS COOL KEEP IT TO YOUR SELF.U REALLY THINK TALKING SHIT WITH A NEW NAME IS GOING TO MAKE U LOOK HARD YOU STUPID.I JUST HOPE IT AINT A 30 OLD ***** LIKE SOME OF US AND ACTING LIKE A 10YEAR OLD PUNK


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10199857
> *dont get mad cuz you cant ride with the real...theres alot more clubs out then these but i guess you had the real ones in mind huh pussy ***** *


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 18 2008, 06:01 PM~10200482
> *dont get mad cuz you cant ride with the real...theres alot more clubs out then these but i guess you had the real ones in mind huh pussy *****
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10199857
> *HELLO TO ALL NEW CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI
> 
> ROLLIN
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 18 2008, 06:05 PM~10200554
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Only if he knew..........................


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 18 2008, 05:48 PM~10199857
> *HELLO TO ALL NEW CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI
> 
> ROLLIN DICKS
> ...


lmao . what a loser.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 18 2008, 07:01 PM~10200482
> *dont get mad cuz you cant ride with the real...theres alot more clubs out then these but i guess you had the real ones in mind huh pussy *****
> *


 :thumbsup: COULDN'T OF HAD SAID IT BETTER


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

A LIL SUMTHIN NEW IN ROLLIN CAR CLUB...


DA SCION BOX WE HAD...HE GOT RID OF THAT SHIT AND JUMPED IN A 08 AVALANCHE ON 26'S AND PAPER TAG ON IT....
















AND DIS DEVILLE....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 67droptop, *FIDEL CASTRO*, 96' lincoln
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 18 2008, 07:48 PM~10199857
> *HELLO TO ALL NEW CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI
> 
> ROLLIN DICKS
> ...


LOL.....YOU FUNNY AND STUPID. JUS' HOPE NONE OF THE HOMIES FIND YOU! :nicoderm:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i dont even know why yall pay attention to that stupid fuck ... let em talk all the shit he wants ... at the end of the day that pussy ass ***** will not show his face or show who he is ... that ****** ***** just tryna stir shit up before tampa n shit .. fuck that ***** !


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 18 2008, 05:50 PM~10200362
> *ONLY IF U WAS IN FRONT OF US TO SHOW U OUR RESPONSE TO THAT PUSSY COMMENT
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 18 2008, 01:55 PM~10197051
> *A LIL TEASE...I WONDER WUTZ IN THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Hmmmm......Powder Coating!!!!! Homestead Style!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LARGE, JAMESDCOBB

What it dew rambo, i've been waiting for your call!!!!!!!! 

:wave:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

been dealing with alot of shit right now, i lost your # just pm it to me when u have a chance.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 18 2008, 09:46 AM~10195603
> *i predict someone will photoshop that one in the near future.  hno:  :cheesy:
> *



Dont worry my boys are hard at work on it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Mar 19 2008, 12:44 AM~10202356
> *been dealing with alot of shit right now, i lost your # just pm it to me when u have a chance.
> *


BITCH its in my signature, just look down!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Mar 18 2008, 01:27 PM~10196852
> *is there going to be a lowrider show in miami this year
> *


Not gonna happen!!!!! CANCELED :thumbsdown:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

yea i talked to yolanda yesturday and she said NO miami show this year and who ever mailed in the pre-registratin forms got inside so that might mean there might be a bunch of bullshit at tampa!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 18 2008, 09:05 PM~10200554
> *
> *


Stop playing with the internet thugs at get to work on your car the frames ready!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Mar 19 2008, 12:51 AM~10202424
> *yea i talked to yolanda yesturday and she said NO miami show this year and who ever mailed in the pre-registratin forms got inside so that might mean there might be a bunch of bullshit at tampa!
> *


Yolandas fine ass! :biggrin: But what she didnt tell ya is that its never gonna happen again, miami is lost for ever!


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 18 2008, 09:54 PM~10202447
> *Yolandas fine ass!  :biggrin: But what she didnt tell ya is that its never gonna happen again, miami is lost for ever!
> *


 nah she didn't really say to much u know how they are they act like there the fucking FBI i'm sure once they c how much money they loose out on it will b back on. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 18 2008, 05:51 AM~10195477
> *Thankd bro.  Good Lookin'  :thumbsup:  is at a particular store or anything?
> *


da whole parking lot with autozone & discount autoparts & checkers


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Mar 19 2008, 12:58 AM~10202473
> *nah she didn't really say to much u know how they are they act like there the fucking FBI i'm sure once they c how much money they loose out on it will b back on. :biggrin:
> *


Trust me they not loosing i've been to the HQ, its all a plan, wait till next year!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Damm rainy weather!!!! Fucking my currie up!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 18 2008, 10:40 PM~10202317
> *:uh: Hmmmm......Powder Coating!!!!!  Homestead Style!!!!
> *



WUTZ UP LARGE!!! YUP U KNO IT :yes: ... U KNO MY DAWG MO AND MY PAINTER RAY IS DOIN THEY THANG AND MAKIN MY SHIT LOOKIN WET N FRESH... IMMA B FLIPPIN DA SCRIPT... I JUST HOPE YA'LL BOYS LIK IT EVEN THO I ALREADY GOT MY HATERS AND MY SHIT AIN'T EVEN OUT OR FULLY DONE YET...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE+Mar 18 2008, 09:01 PM~10200482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yessad:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10199857
> *HELLO TO ALL NEW CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI
> 
> ROLLIN DICKS
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10199857
> *HELLO TO ALL NEW CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI
> 
> ROLLIN DICKS
> ...


JUST TO RE TYPE WHAT I WAS GONNA SAY I- I THINK WHO EVER WROTE THIS OBVIOUSLY WANTS ATTENTION AND I THINK YOU ARE GONNA GET WHAT YOU ARE LOOKIN FOR!  IM NO INTERNET THUG BUT I WILL TELL YOU THIS YOU TYPING SCHIT LIKE THAT YOU FORGOT WHAT CITY YOU ARE IN- HOME OF THE AK'S :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: AND CHEVROLETS AND YOU CAN BET THAT! SO TIGHTEN UP BEFORE SOMEBODY LOOSENS YOU UP! AND IM SURE EVERYBODY ELSE THATS READING YOUR STUPID AZZ COMMENT FEELS THE SAME WAY SHOW SOME DAMN RESPECT BE A REAL MAN AND GROW THE F'K UP!
  :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 19 2008, 06:58 AM~10203794
> *JUST TO RE TYPE WHAT I WAS GONNA SAY I- I THINK WHO EVER WROTE THIS OBVIOUSLY WANTS ATTENTION AND I THINK YOU ARE GONNA GET WHAT YOU ARE LOOKIN FOR!   IM NO INTERNET THUG BUT I WILL TELL YOU THIS YOU TYPING SCHIT LIKE THAT YOU FORGOT WHAT CITY YOU ARE IN- HOME OF THE AK'S :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: AND CHEVROLETS AND YOU CAN BET THAT! SO TIGHTEN UP BEFORE SOMEBODY LOOSENS YOU UP! AND IM SURE EVERYBODY ELSE THATS READING YOUR STUPID AZZ COMMENT FEELS THE SAME WAY SHOW SOME DAMN RESPECT BE A REAL MAN AND GROW THE F'K  UP!
> :0
> *




:yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 18 2008, 09:53 PM~10202439
> *Stop playing with the internet thugs at get to work on your car the frames ready!
> 
> 
> ...


DID U SAY MY FRAME IS READY :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC*, creepin cutty, DRòN, david, *Evelitog


WUTZ UP HOMIES...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Gettin started..


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 19 2008, 07:51 AM~10204261
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, creepin cutty, DRòN, david, Evelitog
> WUTZ UP HOMIES...
> *


  WUZ UP HEARD ALOTE ABOUT THE CAR.CONGRATS HOPE U ENJOY THE SHIT OUT OF IT AND ABOUT THE HATERS YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT THE OTHER DAY DONT SWET ****** LIKE THAT I HAVE PLENTY MY SELF BUT LIKE I ALWAYS LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKAS :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i see ****** car lol


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 19 2008, 07:33 AM~10204169
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 19 2008, 10:33 AM~10204169
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


x MOFO 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 19 2008, 11:08 AM~10204359
> * WUZ UP HEARD ALOTE ABOUT THE CAR.CONGRATS HOPE U ENJOY THE SHIT OUT OF IT AND ABOUT THE HATERS YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT THE OTHER DAY DONT SWET ****** LIKE THAT I HAVE PLENTY MY SELF BUT LIKE I ALWAYS LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKAS :cheesy:
> *


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 19 2008, 10:56 AM~10204289
> *Gettin started..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

got this 14in booty kit for sale $200 obo


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NIICE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david+Mar 19 2008, 09:08 AM~10204359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YO DAWG THX FOR DA LUV AND CALLIN ME UP YESTERDAY DAWG. U KNO WUT TIME IT IS CHULOW...DALE DWAIN IS ALREADY WAITIN 4 ME 2 RIDE OUT WIT HIM ON MEMORIAL WEEKEND...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david+Mar 19 2008, 09:08 AM~10204359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YO DAWG THX FOR DA LUV AND CALLIN ME UP YESTERDAY DAWG. U KNO WUT TIME IT IS CHULOW...DALE DWAIN IS ALREADY WAITIN 4 ME 2 RIDE OUT WIT HIM ON MEMORIAL WEEKEND...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 19 2008, 08:56 AM~10204289
> *Gettin started..
> 
> 
> ...



DATS MY DAWG... WE TAKIN DA FORD GAME 2 A WHOLE NEW LEVEL FOR DEM CHEVY BOYS LOL :biggrin:  U ALREADY KNO


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin ***** i see u ready got haters and the wip is not even out dammm thats crazy


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oso wats poppin cuz


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DRòN, COUPE DE BEAR, str8lows

see you fools out there tonight right?!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 19 2008, 10:51 AM~10204261
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, creepin cutty, DRòN, david, Evelitog
> WUTZ UP HOMIES...
> *


  see you there tonight?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:49 AM~10205152
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DRòN, COUPE DE BEAR, str8lows
> 
> ...


wat up *****


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 19 2008, 12:51 PM~10205175
> *wat up *****
> *


 :cheesy: workin, tired as shit, but w/e.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:54 AM~10205196
> *:cheesy: workin, tired as shit, but w/e.
> *


kool that wats up ***** make that money


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

everything is comin out nice miami..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 19 2008, 10:43 AM~10205095
> *wats poppin ***** i see u ready got haters and the wip is not even out dammm thats crazy
> *


YES SIR IT IS KRAZY. BUT W/E ***** I DON'T SEE DAT SHIT. THE WAY I SEE IT IS IF THEY WANNA TALK SHIT THEY CAN COME SE ME...   :angry: CUZ I PUT MAD MONEY INTO MY SHIT 4 ****** DAT DON'T HAVE SHIT...TALK SHIT U FEEL ME...

OTHER THEN THAT U KNO HOW WE LAYITLO ****** DO IT... WE R DA TRUE ****** DAT DO WUT WE DO...


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

WHERE'Z THIZ VATO BEEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT'Z KRACKIN BROTHER! HERE'Z A PIC FOR YA, KICKIN IT WITH LA IN VEGAZ!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10199857
> *HELLO TO ALL NEW CAR CLUBS IN MIAMI
> 
> ROLLIN DICKS
> ...


 lol .... tu debe de meterte la pinga de tu hermano raul castro en el culo tuyo, but i give it to you just named the clubs that are doing something :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ALL IT IS-IS ENVY..


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

Was good to all my miami people, keep building them cars, c u in the streets


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 19 2008, 12:30 PM~10205009
> *YES SIR  :thumbsup:  :yes: OYE WE NEEDS 2 GET 2GETHER IN A GROUP N RIDE OUT 4 MEMORIAL WEEKEND FOOL U KNO WUT TIME IT IS. I CAN'T WAIT 4 DAT WEEKEND... FUCK DA CAR SHOWS CUZ MEMORIAL WEEKEND AND RIDIN AROUND THE BEACH AND FUCKIN WIT THEM HOES IS DA SHIT YO...
> NO BUDDY MINES IS IN THE OTHER SIDE...DA ALMOST DONE SIDE  :twak:  :no:  :werd:
> YO DAWG THX FOR DA LUV AND CALLIN ME UP YESTERDAY DAWG. U KNO WUT TIME IT IS CHULOW...DALE DWAIN IS ALREADY WAITIN 4 ME 2 RIDE OUT WIT HIM ON MEMORIAL WEEKEND...
> *


Count me in, dammit now i have to choose if to ride in the crown or the hummer......
decisions thats where problems start or maybe my car will be sprayed by then....... hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 18 2008, 01:41 PM~10197401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COMING SOON


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 18 2008, 02:41 PM~10197401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I say we hit up the strip club after this hangout? who agrees? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 19 2008, 01:50 PM~10206133
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I say we hit up the strip club after this hangout? who agrees? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: this day is gona be fun i bet ****** out there r dyin ride out its been awhile x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 19 2008, 11:50 AM~10206133
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I say we hit up the strip club after this hangout? who agrees? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 19 2008, 11:12 AM~10205789
> *WHAT'Z KRACKIN BROTHER!  HERE'Z A PIC FOR YA, KICKIN IT WITH LA IN VEGAZ!
> 
> 
> ...


be there again this year brother :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 19 2008, 11:12 AM~10205789
> *WHAT'Z KRACKIN BROTHER!  HERE'Z A PIC FOR YA, KICKIN IT WITH LA IN VEGAZ!
> 
> 
> ...


be there again this year brother :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

EXECUTION


ORALE HOMES uffin: uffin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 19 2008, 01:46 PM~10206637
> *EXECUTION
> ORALE HOMES uffin:  uffin:
> *


WHAT UP SLIM!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 19 2008, 03:53 PM~10206688
> *WHAT UP SLIM!
> *



ORALE BIZ WHAT'S THE DEAL


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 19 2008, 01:56 PM~10206707
> *ORALE BIZ WHAT'S THE DEAL
> *


YOU KNOW ME...CORONA TIPPIN, TRAVELIN, AND ENJOYING THE PARTY! PLANNING MY NEXT TRIP TO THE MIA.

GOT SOME THINGZ IN STORE FOR THE YEAR!

WHAT'Z GOOD WITH YOU?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 19 2008, 04:02 PM~10206758
> *YOU KNOW ME...CORONA TIPPIN, TRAVELIN, AND ENJOYING THE PARTY!  PLANNING MY NEXT TRIP TO THE MIA.
> 
> GOT SOME THINGZ IN STORE FOR THE YEAR!
> ...




JUST CHILLIN WAITING FOR THE NEXT MONEYSOTA PICNIC I'LL BE THERE WITH THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 19 2008, 02:08 PM~10206805
> *JUST CHILLIN WAITING FOR THE NEXT MONEYSOTA PICNIC I'LL BE THERE WITH THE CAR :biggrin:
> *


MAY 31ST THIS YEAR AND EVERY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND AFTER THAT.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10205597
> *YES SIR IT IS KRAZY. BUT W/E ***** I DON'T SEE DAT SHIT. THE WAY I SEE IT IS IF THEY WANNA TALK SHIT THEY CAN COME SE ME...     :angry: CUZ I PUT MAD MONEY INTO MY SHIT 4 ****** DAT DON'T HAVE SHIT...TALK SHIT U FEEL ME...
> 
> OTHER THEN THAT U KNO HOW WE LAYITLO ****** DO IT... WE R DA TRUE ****** DAT DO WUT WE DO...
> *


SHIT U KNOW IT ***** LET DEM HATE ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO KNOW THAT UR DOING SOMETHING BETTER THAN DEM


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8+Mar 19 2008, 12:47 PM~10206100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 19 2008, 02:32 PM~10207040
> *SHIT U KNOW IT ***** LET DEM HATE ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO KNOW THAT UR DOING SOMETHING BETTER THAN DEM
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT FOOL. I HOPE YA'LL ***** LIK IT 2 CUZ EVERY1 WHO HAS SEEN THEY LIL PRE-VIEW ARE LUVIN IT...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 19 2008, 12:46 PM~10206637
> *EXECUTION
> ORALE HOMES uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 19 2008, 01:03 AM~10202528
> *da whole parking lot with autozone & discount autoparts & checkers
> *


Thanks bro. What r u drivin. I'll be sure to say whats up...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 19 2008, 12:09 PM~10205764
> *WHERE'Z THIZ VATO BEEN!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS CRAKKIN BIZ....
I DIDNT SEE U IN PHX. I SEEN UR BOYZ AT THE SHOW, BUT U WERENT WITH THEM AT THE TIME. IF UR COMIN TO TAMPA, I'LL SEE U THERE FO SHO.
HITT ME UP FOO.  ONE LUV


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 19 2008, 10:56 AM~10204289
> *Gettin started..
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WASUP JAIRO HIT ME UP IF U NEED ANY HELP WITH THA LINC... PROPS LOOKS LIKE U DOIN SHYT RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 19 2008, 03:39 PM~10207106
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT FOOL. I HOPE YA'LL ***** LIK IT 2 CUZ EVERY1 WHO HAS SEEN THEY LIL PRE-VIEW ARE LUVIN IT...
> *



muthafucka i aint get a preview yet ..wussup? :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE

1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE

PAINTED DARK PURPLE WITH A LAVENDER PEARL, 13" RIMS COLOR MATCHING THE PAINT, LIGHT PURPLE RAGTOP,CONTINETNTAL KIT WITH COLORMATCHING RIM WRAPPED IN LIGHT PURPLE VYNIL,SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SHAVED FIREWELL READY 2 BE PAINTED. HOUSE GRILL,, STOCK INTERIOR NEVER BEEN CUT....

ASKING 1600...OBO... PICS COMING SOON OR UPON REQUEST.....NEVER HIT THE STREETS 

NEED IT SOLD ASAP!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 19 2008, 10:46 AM~10204234
> *DID U SAY MY FRAME IS READY :0
> *



:yes:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Mister Ed come pick up these seats bro. hit me up


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Luxury Roller; is the Cadillac for sale a Coupe deVille. Pics, if you have some.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 19 2008, 05:51 PM~10208600
> *muthafucka i aint get a preview yet ..wussup? :angry:
> *


SORRY ***** KNOW HOW IT IS *****. BUT U GOTS 10 MORE DAYS AFTER 2DAY....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 19 2008, 11:50 AM~10206133
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I say we hit up the strip club after this hangout? who agrees? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



did sum1 say platinum plus or tootsies lol

wuzzup homie?


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

]<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http

4 sale $ 4000
pm me


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

4 sale 4000


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 19 2008, 07:26 PM~10208912
> *Mister Ed come pick up these seats bro. hit me up
> *




i thought you got rid of them cause you neva got back to me...... its all good i dont have a cutlass no more got rid of it...... c if someone else needs'em..... laters


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

pm me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:wow: 



> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 19 2008, 07:28 PM~10209467
> *did sum1 say platinum plus or tootsies lol
> *


 :biggrin: 












GOOD MEMORIES THERE!!


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 19 2008, 06:50 PM~10209683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 19 2008, 06:50 PM~10209683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 19 2008, 07:52 PM~10209700
> *i thought you got rid of them cause you neva got back to me...... its all good i dont have a cutlass no more got rid of it...... c if someone else needs'em..... laters
> *


OK. ANYBODY WANTS CUTLASS FRONT AND BACK SEATS IN PERFECT CONDITION FROM MY CAR.!!!!! THERE FUCKING FREE MAN! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *FIDEL CASTRO
*


:0 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 20 2008, 07:01 AM~10213172
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, FIDEL CASTRO
> 
> ...


listen u little fat butter ball bitch come up with a diffrent name for ur car cuz u ain't 
come up with a real name C E R T I F I E D L I N C O L N large comes up with that and now ur little ass thinks ur certified ur wrong, ur certified beef people thats all . with ur half of a booty kit  
and about shooting ***** the only thing u shoot is cheese burgers down ur mouth

ps. when was the last time u saw ur meat lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 20 2008, 12:19 AM~10211781
> *OK. ANYBODY WANTS CUTLASS FRONT AND BACK SEATS IN PERFECT CONDITION FROM MY CAR.!!!!! THERE FUCKING FREE MAN! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



what color and will you be at the tampa show?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

danny are the fronts bucket seats?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10205597
> *YES SIR IT IS KRAZY. BUT W/E ***** I DON'T SEE DAT SHIT. THE WAY I SEE IT IS IF THEY WANNA TALK SHIT THEY CAN COME SE ME...     :angry: CUZ I PUT MAD MONEY INTO MY SHIT 4 ****** DAT DON'T HAVE SHIT...TALK SHIT U FEEL ME...
> 
> OTHER THEN THAT U KNO HOW WE LAYITLO ****** DO IT... WE R DA TRUE ****** DAT DO WUT WE DO...
> *


I DONT KNOW YOU THAT WELL HOMIE BUT I WILL SAY THIS IF THEY ARE H8TING ON YOU LET THEM H8TE BECAUSE IT MEANS THAT THEY ARE ONLY THINKING BOUT YOU BECAUSE THEY WISH THEY COULD DO IT OR JUST F'KN CANT!! KEEP DOIN YOU AND LET THE WHIP TALK TO EM FOR YA FEEL ME JUST MY OPINION!  :biggrin: DO YOU AND FUK A H8R (DATS WHY ITS IN MY AVITAR)  :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 20 2008, 09:36 AM~10214120
> *I DONT KNOW YOU THAT WELL HOMIE BUT I WILL SAY THIS IF THEY ARE H8TING ON YOU LET THEM H8TE BECAUSE IT MEANS THAT THEY ARE ONLY THINKING BOUT YOU BECAUSE THEY WISH THEY COULD DO IT OR JUST F'KN CANT!! KEEP DOIN YOU AND LET THE WHIP TALK TO EM FOR YA FEEL ME JUST MY OPINION!   :biggrin:  DO YOU AND FUK A H8R (DATS WHY ITS IN MY AVITAR)   :biggrin:
> *



*THX HOMIE. AND YES SIR DATS DA WAY IMMA TAKE IT. FUCK IN LESS THEN 10 DAYS WHEN I'M OUT N READY...LET'S SEE EVERY'S FEED BACKS ON DA CAR...*


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:09 PM~10209908
> *:wow:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YES, GOOD MEMORIES :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 19 2008, 02:47 PM~10206103
> *COMING SOON
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE.

WERE TAKING A COUPLE OF CARS TO THE CRUISE, THE REST OF THE CARS YOU SEE IT IN THE BLVD ASES PICNIC.


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Mar 20 2008, 11:12 AM~10214303
> *WHAT UP HOMIE.
> 
> WERE TAKING A COUPLE OF CARS TO THE CRUISE, THE REST OF THE CARS YOU SEE IT IN THE BLVD ASES PICNIC.
> *


 :0 THANXZ FOR SUPPORTIN  LETS SHOW MIAMI THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 20 2008, 12:17 PM~10214330
> *:0 THANXZ FOR SUPPORTIN   LETS SHOW MIAMI THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


4 SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 20 2008, 07:15 AM~10213375
> *danny are the fronts bucket seats?
> *


no its a bench seat. but bro please get these shits out of my garage somebody!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 20 2008, 08:54 AM~10214213
> *THX HOMIE. AND YES SIR DATS DA WAY IMMA TAKE IT. FUCK IN LESS THEN 10 DAYS WHEN I'M OUT N READY...LET'S SEE EVERY'S FEED BACKS ON DA CAR...
> *


ALL DAY MI YAY YO LES GET IT  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 20 2008, 12:28 PM~10214753
> *no its a bench seat. but bro please get these shits out of my garage somebody!!
> *



I cant find a picture, I'll take them, just want to see them first


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 19 2008, 06:50 PM~10209683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 20 2008, 07:12 AM~10213197
> *listen u little fat butter ball bitch come up with a diffrent name for ur car cuz u ain't
> come up with a real name C E R T I F I E D  L I N C O L N  large comes up with that and now ur little ass thinks ur certified ur wrong, ur certified beef people thats all .  with ur half of a booty kit
> and about shooting ***** the only thing u shoot is cheese burgers down ur mouth
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

funny. u talk a whole lotta shit like you know me ***** ... all that shit talkin you doing aint gon get you shit but a one way trip to the hospital.u worry too much about what other ****** are doing ...concentrate on not getting that ass beat u hoe as *****.


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Mar 19 2008, 04:30 PM~10207854
> *WHATS CRAKKIN BIZ....
> I DIDNT SEE U IN PHX. I SEEN UR BOYZ AT THE SHOW, BUT U WERENT WITH THEM AT THE TIME. IF UR COMIN TO TAMPA, I'LL SEE U THERE FO SHO.
> HITT ME UP FOO.   ONE LUV
> *



I WAS ALL OVER THE PLACE IN PHX BRO...

NOT MAKING IT TO TAMPA THIS YEAR...TOO MUCH IN THE WORKZ, BUT WILL DEFINITELEY BE IN VEGAZ AND AROUND DIFFERENT SHOWZ ACROSS THE COUNTRY. LRM TOUR FALLZ ON SOME BAD DATES FOR ME THIZ YEAR, BUT IT'Z ALL GOOD THERE'Z ALL KINDZ OF SHOWZ AND PICNICZ THAT I NEED TO VISIT. :biggrin: I WILL BE DOWN IN THE MIA BEFORE THE YEARZ OVER THOUGH.

STAY UP BRO! WE'LL BE IN TOUCH!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 20 2008, 12:17 PM~10214330
> *:0 THANXZ FOR SUPPORTIN   LETS SHOW MIAMI THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


YUP AND THA MOST ANTICIPATED, JUNE 29 BLVD ACES PICNIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Mar 19 2008, 09:09 PM~10209275
> *Luxury Roller; is the Cadillac for sale a Coupe deVille. Pics, if you have some.
> Thanks in advance.
> *


NAW THA LAC IS A 4 DOOR...PICS WILL BE UP BY TOMORROW


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE

1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE

PAINTED DARK PURPLE WITH A LAVENDER PEARL, 13" RIMS COLOR MATCHING THE PAINT, LIGHT PURPLE RAGTOP,CONTINETNTAL KIT WITH COLORMATCHING RIM WRAPPED IN LIGHT PURPLE VYNIL,SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SHAVED FIREWELL READY 2 BE PAINTED. HOUSE GRILL,, STOCK INTERIOR NEVER BEEN CUT....

ASKING 1600...OBO... PICS COMING SOON OR UPON REQUEST.....NEVER HIT THE STREETS 

NEED IT SOLD ASAP!!!!


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 20 2008, 01:02 PM~10215778
> *
> *


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 19 2008, 06:50 PM~10209683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 19 2008, 06:50 PM~10209683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

what it do blackonblack64


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 19 2008, 06:50 PM~10209683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 19 2008, 06:50 PM~10209683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

3500 obo 4 mante carlo


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Mar 21 2008, 03:55 PM~10223984
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WUSUP D :wave:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I got this for sale ck link for ad pics and $








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=399728


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

btw they are dirty rusty ass chinas :biggrin:


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

just curious to know if any one could recommend a good chrome plating shop. It's been a minute since I've had anything chromed out and the phone number to the place I used to go to is disconnected.


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Mar 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10226106
> *just curious to know if any one could recommend a good chrome plating shop. It's been a minute since I've had anything chromed out and the phone number to the place I used to go to is disconnected.
> *


imperial plating is on there game right now!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO+Mar 18 2008, 07:48 PM~10199857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2008, 03:35 PM~10197930
> *can't wait to get my bitch back on the road this fuel injection shit is serious ..... soon enough tho
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS, NICE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Straight from "Living the Low Life" to Dade County...


















Hit me up for all your wire wheel needs......


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 22 2008, 08:37 AM~10228418
> *Straight from "Living the Low Life" to Dade County...
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :ugh: :thumbsup: THAT'S ONE FINE ASS


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 22 2008, 11:00 AM~10228479
> *:worship:  :ugh:  :thumbsup: THAT'S ONE FINE ASS
> *



A M E N


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

for sale 1,500....obo...all original even the paint


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WUZ UP LUE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up SwitchHitter go get that fool


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 22 2008, 12:41 PM~10229743
> *whats up SwitchHitter go get that fool
> *


lol... yeah i know...i'm finna go get that shit right now...its just been raining hard!...but don't worry we putting that fifth wheel on today..


----------



## Big-Norm (Sep 17, 2006)

hey. i neeed some parts for my 79 caprice coupe.ill be in miami in 4days.i´m from germany and i dont know where i can get some parts in/or near miami.pleaaazzze help me cause i wanna finish my ride with the parts.is there a lowrider shop near or in miami??


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

http://fortlauderdale.craigslist.org/car/612595372.html
LOOK WHAT I FOUND A CADILLAC LECABRIOLET :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 22 2008, 05:50 PM~10230499
> *http://fortlauderdale.craigslist.org/car/612595372.html
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND A CADILLAC LECABRIOLET  :cheesy:
> *


 :| :nosad: :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MUCH LUV DADE COUNTY NIKKUAS..............SEE YA IN TAMPA


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 22 2008, 03:59 PM~10230524
> *:|  :nosad:  :wow:
> *


shit i wish it was one i would it bought before i posted it


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 22 2008, 11:46 PM~10231987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Martian

:wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

chillin' workin on the lac..... Hows the wagon commin?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 22 2008, 10:46 PM~10231987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 22 2008, 06:50 PM~10230499
> *http://fortlauderdale.craigslist.org/car/612595372.html
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND A CADILLAC LECABRIOLET  :cheesy:
> *



Bitch!! You know better..... Come pick up your frame tampa's a week away!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

On a serious note.... I'd just like to remind everybody this easter that as your having dinner with your families keep in mind that not everything is meant to be eating...........













Happy easter you Low Lyfe Muthafukas.......... :biggrin:

No photoshop this is real!!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 22 2008, 11:56 PM~10232044
> *chillin' workin on the lac..... Hows the wagon commin?
> *


slowly :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 22 2008, 11:16 PM~10232890
> *On a serious note.... I'd just like to remind everybody this easter that as your having dinner with your families keep in mind that not everything is meant to be eating...........
> 
> 
> ...


achingao


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 22 2008, 11:08 PM~10232821
> *Bitch!! You know better..... Come pick up your frame tampa's a week away!!!!
> *


ill pick it up today did yall finish all the gold on that bitch last night.rember all gold or nothing :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ GOOD MY MIAMI ****** :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: . HAPPY EASTER 2 ALL MY DAWGS FROM LAY IT LOW....WE GOTZ 7 MORE DAYS B4 LOWRIDER AND 5 MORE DAYS 2 FINISH R SHIT B4 RIDIN 2 TAMPA hno: .... SO I WISH ALL YA'LL ****** LUCK ON FINISHIN YA'LL SHIT CUZ IT AIN'T EASY :nosad: ....BUT ATLEAST DA RUSH FEELS GOOD  :yes: ....*


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

happy easter to all from Tampa

hope to see alot of peeps at tampa, it will be my first tampa show


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 23 2008, 08:05 AM~10233895
> *happy easter to all from Tampa
> 
> hope to see alot of peeps at tampa, it will be my first tampa show
> *



U'LL LUV IT... 2 ME I THINK IT WAS BETTER THEN MIAMI... BUT DATS CUZ I GUESS IT'S LIK A LIL VACATION AWAY FROM HOME.... :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR JUNK CARS IN MIAMI DADE & BROWARD $250-$350 PAID CASH. No title No problem.

786-285-7009 Magik


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

anyone sellin any motors for pumps, kinda fried mine !!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT THA 79 LAC DEVILLE 
ONLY PICS I GOT RIGHT NOW IS BEFORE IT WAS GONNA GET PAINTED...TRYNA GET A CAMERA 2DAY 2 TAKE RECENT PICS HOW THA CAR LOOKS 2DAY...

THESE ARE THE PICS BEFORE IT GOT PAINTED






































CAR NOW HAS DARK PURPLE BASE COAT WITH A LAVENDER PEARL..13" COLORMATCHIN RIMS LIGHT PURPLE VYNIL TOP. HOUSE GRILL, SHAVED DOOR HANDLES,SHAVED FIREWALL READY TO PAINT

ASKING 1400 OBO!!!!

GONNA TRY 2 GET NEW PICS BY TODAY


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, KING 305, MISTER ED,* Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter*

:wave:
damn 2 ghost on at once!! ****** lost dnt call to ride or anythin..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 23 2008, 10:14 AM~10234698
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, KING 305, MISTER ED, Luxury Roller, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


lol... naw cuhz!.. i just been busy lately, tryna finish up for tampa.. but don't worry, we gonna start rideing again like we use to, after tampa..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 23 2008, 11:56 AM~10234911
> *lol... naw cuhz!.. i just been busy lately, tryna finish up for tampa.. but don't worry, we gonna start rideing again like we use to, after tampa..
> *



*YES SIR AND GUCCI VIC WILL B BACK IN THE RIDIN OUT CREW.... NOW WE ROYAL LINKON IN PROGRESS * :yes:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Luxury Roller, *Made You A Hater*

WASUP WHITEBOY


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 23 2008, 08:03 AM~10233652
> *ill pick it up today did yall finish all the gold on that bitch last night.rember all gold or nothing :biggrin:
> *


Its was a all nighter last night but its a wrap... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Mar 23 2008, 10:32 AM~10235113
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Luxury Roller, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...


was up black boy :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 23 2008, 11:52 AM~10235214
> *Its was a all nighter last night but its a wrap...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: nice job


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 23 2008, 06:51 PM~10236348
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice came a long way since the time i saw it in raw form :thumbsup:


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

large when you guys coming up this way


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Lots of long nights......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LARGE, str8_tripn_82, js4uhaterz, Martian, Scarface

Bitch wheres my lighters!


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

im holding them on ransom......aint no one got them but me....


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

there going to go on ebay for auction.....


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

highest bidder wins them......certified gangster lighters on sale....$9.95


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

and thats starting bid


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by js4uhaterz_@Mar 23 2008, 07:13 PM~10236423
> *highest bidder wins them......certified gangster lighters on sale....$9.95
> *


Bastard! I cant find them anywhere! Bic sends me checks for the sales, but they dont have any to send me!!!!


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

lol.....i got them......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by js4uhaterz_@Mar 23 2008, 07:17 PM~10236441
> *lol.....i got them......
> *


Whos driving us from the club this year?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh: Any leads as to where to find these hit me up!


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 23 2008, 04:30 PM~10236479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey large i think u can order them off of the bic website wait that looks like my car aw shit


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 23 2008, 04:51 PM~10236348
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Hope I can finish mine this week......................


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

be there tomorrow....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 23 2008, 05:51 PM~10236348
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


you finally finish the block bout time lol  came out lookin real good from when i first seen it


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

BIG THANKS TO LARGE FOR THE WHEELS TOP QUALITY WELL WORTH THE MONEY!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 23 2008, 02:48 PM~10236324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MONTE...I LIKE THE COLOR...LOOKS REAL GOOD,CAN WE GET A SIDE PHOTO?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 23 2008, 08:35 PM~10237274
> *NICE MONTE...I LIKE THE COLOR...LOOKS REAL GOOD,CAN WE GET A SIDE PHOTO?
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 23 2008, 07:29 PM~10237725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: tyte work that bitch hard....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Mar 23 2008, 08:31 PM~10236821
> *BIG THANKS TO LARGE FOR THE WHEELS TOP QUALITY WELL WORTH THE MONEY!!
> *


THANK YOU, GLAD YOU LIKED THEM AND THANX FOR LETTING US USE THEM ON THE SHOW! 

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ON THE CAR ITS GONNA BE HARD AS FUCK!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Mar 23 2008, 07:48 PM~10236578
> *hey large i think u can order them off of the bic website wait that looks like my car aw shit
> *



I Wish all i found was.......

BIC REVS ITS ENGINE WITH THE LAUNCH OF THE AUTOS COLLECTOR SERIES® POCKET LIGHTERS

BIC has launched the Autos Collector Series line of pocket lighters that features popular car images from the pages of Hot Rod, Lowrider, and Super Street magazines.

"Lighters in the series feature images of classic hot rods, custom lowriders, and aggressive 'tuner' cars in a dazzling display of vibrant colors that will appeal to a variety of auto enthusiasts," said Adam Blumenthal, brand manager - pocket lighters, BIC Consumer Products USA. "We plan on supporting this new launch with consumer promotions, heavy print media in the October to December 2007 issues of these magazines, and online."

The suggested retail price for a pocket lighter in the BIC Autos Collectors Series is $1.69.

They were limited production, gotta find them in a store now, but im gonna call bic to see if they can locate them, they sold a shit load of them though,,,,


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, HIT EM UP, *DOUBLE-O*

:wave:
wats up homie


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Yo Miami good luck this week finishin up for da rides 4 da Tampa show!!!
Good luck to all


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 08:21 AM~10240598
> *Yo Miami good luck this week finishin up for da rides 4 da Tampa show!!!
> Good luck to all
> *


*X2* :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Mar 22 2008, 01:46 AM~10227165
> *We Dont Die... "WE MULTIPLY"
> COMING SOON <span style='color:red'> "BIG"
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DRòN, INKSTINCT003, 99 LINCOLN, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*

:biggrin: 










:wow:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 24 2008, 09:02 AM~10240838
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DRòN, INKSTINCT003, 99 LINCOLN, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> 
> ...



old news. :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and here's lunch.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 24 2008, 11:14 AM~10240905
> *and here's lunch.
> 
> 
> ...


its ON the table?! hno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

WHATS UP EVERY 1 ANY ONE HERE HAVE A DOG CAGE THAT THEY WANNA GIVE AWAY OR SELL I JUST GOT ME A PIT PUPPY AND I NEED A CAGE JUST SEEING IF ANY 1 HERE HAS ONE LET ME KNOW HIT ME ON THE PM


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 23 2008, 04:30 PM~10236479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT C.G. ON A BIC LIGHTER :biggrin: NOW THATS WHAT I REALLY CALL BEING A HOT! AND YOU CAN NEVER GET TIRED OF HTTING THE SWITCH ON THAT LIGHTER  :biggrin: THAT IS COOL AS FUK THOUGH TO HAVE YOUR CAR ON A LIGHTER CONGRTAS LARGE AND WHOM EVER ELSE MADE IT ON ONE!


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

wuz up p.p "87blazer"


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 23 2008, 09:29 PM~10237725
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: looks nice


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SwitchHitter


SUP ***** uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MISTER ED


SUP ****** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SUP HOMIE..... HA HA HA


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 23 2008, 10:20 PM~10238699
> *I Wish all i found was.......
> 
> BIC REVS ITS ENGINE WITH THE LAUNCH OF THE AUTOS COLLECTOR SERIES® POCKET LIGHTERS
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat dey do ppl


shit a chiko mad cuz shit got fuked up 4 tampa!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt from page 3


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 24 2008, 11:45 AM~10241094
> *IS THAT C.G. ON A BIC LIGHTER :biggrin: NOW THATS WHAT I REALLY CALL BEING A HOT! AND YOU CAN NEVER GET TIRED OF HTTING THE SWITCH ON THAT LIGHTER   :biggrin: THAT IS COOL AS FUK THOUGH TO HAVE YOUR CAR ON A LIGHTER CONGRTAS LARGE AND WHOM EVER ELSE MADE IT ON ONE!
> *


Thank you sir, whats hott is the royalty checks i got for giving them the rights to use it!  

Thank You to all you smokers out there! :thumbsup: 

See ya at Ybor City!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

wutz up miami


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 24 2008, 10:19 PM~10248116
> *Thank you sir, whats hott is the royalty checks i got for giving them the rights to use it!
> 
> Thank You to all you smokers out there!  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin:  :cheesy: ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY M.I.A.M.I. YOU KNOW THE 
SAYING WHERE" MONEY.IS.A.MAJOR.ISSUE.(PITBULL)" CONGRATS AGAIN PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

the homie large


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 25 2008, 08:31 AM~10249877
> *the homie large
> 
> 
> ...


a show car on the road thats what im talking bout :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 25 2008, 11:31 AM~10249877
> *the homie large
> 
> 
> ...


large should take it to a few shows, register it the same day, and park outside with the daily driver lowriders. :biggrin: 

put cotton in the wheel wells and everythanggg


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *sweet fleet
* :wave:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 25 2008, 11:31 AM~10249877
> *the homie large
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 25 2008, 01:19 AM~10248116
> *Thank you sir, whats hott is the royalty checks i got for giving them the rights to use it!
> 
> Thank You to all you smokers out there!  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 23 2008, 07:13 PM~10238099
> *:thumbsup: tyte work that bitch hard....
> *


looks real good man....hope to see it at tampa this weekend....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE+Mar 25 2008, 11:52 AM~10250028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Damm you going old school with the cotton behind the wheels! I got higher standards than that, im gonna put it on display at the hotel parking lot, with the Home Depot carpet and MULCH!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Whats up miami. HEadin to the airport. You guys still gettin together tonight?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin: where the fat boy with the virgan with white lincoln like him :biggrin: 


gordo hope to see u pushing a double cheese burger down ur mouth


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 

wow














































[/quote]


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 26 2008, 08:21 AM~10257994
> *Whats up miami.  HEadin to the airport.  You guys still gettin together tonight?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0
> 
> wow


[/quote]
Tight werk...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 25 2008, 10:48 PM~10257164
> *What it dew!
> :uh: Damm you going old school with the cotton behind the wheels! I got higher standards than that, im gonna put it on display at the hotel parking lot, with the Home Depot carpet and MULCH!
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TO E'RYONE HEADED TO TAMPA..... C-YA THERE....

I C U SOUND OF REVENGE... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Mar 26 2008, 09:45 AM~10258829
> *
> Tight werk...
> *



DAM DAWG UR NOT SPYIN NO MORE HUH... :0  :biggrin:  GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON HELPIN ME WIT THE CAR HOMIE....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

lets bbq


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10259841
> *lets bbq
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Tight werk...
[/quote]

:0 :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Mar 26 2008, 07:42 AM~10258038
> *:biggrin:  where the fat boy with the virgan with white lincoln like him  :biggrin:
> gordo hope to see u pushing a double cheese burger down ur mouth
> *



dayum for a ***** who talk alot of shit ONLINE and DONT SHOW HIS FACE you are BRAVE :uh:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A BRAND NEW HOOD FOR MY CUTLASS AT A GOOD PRICE.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup fellas n e 1 got info for tampa. me and some of my ppl are funna go.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2008, 12:35 PM~10197930
> *can't wait to get my bitch back on the road this fuel injection shit is serious ..... soon enough tho
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic my friend

DG


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOKIN FOR LOWRIDERS/SHOPS OR GARAGES TO SHOOT WITH OR SHOOT IN FOR A FEW ISSUES OF GIRLS OF LOWRIDER

PLZ CONTACT ME THREW EMAIL WITH PICTURES OF UR RIDES OR LOCATIONS...I NEED THIS ASAP

[email protected]

DG


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR
* :nosad: :loco:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 26 2008, 06:32 PM~10262790
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A BRAND NEW HOOD FOR MY CUTLASS AT A GOOD PRICE.
> *


try this
http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/search/?...82&N=0&uts=true
"FREE shipping on orders above $50" :0


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

getting ready to ship 22 cars to tampa good luck at the show.


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 18 2008, 01:41 PM~10197401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln*


WUTZ UP HOMIE... HOPE 2 SEE YA'LL ****** UP IN TAMPA


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*CAN'T FUCKIN WAIT 2 DRIVE MY FUCKIN CAR AFTER 6 MONTH OF SITTIN IN THE SHOP... DE PINGA!!! :uh: :biggrin: :0  *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, COUPE DE BEAR :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2008, 09:46 AM~10267553
> *MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, COUPE DE BEAR :wave:  :wave:
> *


wussup... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Mar 27 2008, 11:49 AM~10267565
> *wussup... :biggrin:
> *



c ya in tampa dawg....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 27 2008, 06:14 AM~10266432
> *try this
> http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/search/?...82&N=0&uts=true
> "FREE shipping on orders above $50"  :0
> *


YOUR THE MAN. TKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 23 2008, 06:48 PM~10236324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 26 2008, 08:32 PM~10262790
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A BRAND NEW HOOD FOR MY CUTLASS AT A GOOD PRICE.
> *


try these people they have it for less :biggrin: :biggrin: 


http://cpwstore.carpartswholesale.com/cata...4294966978+9221


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *LANNGA305
* :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo i need info to get to tampa...help?


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

For sale out of an 86 Monte Carlo Ls.... $400 both sides they are maroon in color comes with armrest's too...... They are clean as hell.... Holla at me (305)562-6783 Jason


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

i need some rims for my galant im thinking somethign small and clean some 20's. just so my car looks pretty if ur sellign some let me know PLEASE && thankiis!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10259841
> *lets bbq
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 27 2008, 11:25 AM~10267452
> *CAN'T FUCKIN WAIT 2 DRIVE MY FUCKIN CAR AFTER 6 MONTH OF SITTIN IN THE SHOP... DE PINGA!!! :uh:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


fuk it ***** its worth it to wait 6 months! that shit is hard i dnt care wat anyone says!! i cant wait for mines!! lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

If you are not riding little rims on your regal. This is what you are supposed to do with your gbody. -------> click on the link


nasty runner


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FairyTales_@Mar 27 2008, 10:12 PM~10271913
> *i need some rims for my galant im thinking somethign small and clean some 20's. just so my car looks pretty if ur sellign some let me know PLEASE && thankiis!!
> *


Got some 18's new in the box that will fit for 750


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 27 2008, 09:40 PM~10272781
> *fuk it ***** its worth it to wait 6 months! that shit is hard i dnt care wat anyone says!! i cant wait for mines!! lol
> *



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ANY1 SELLING 13'S CENTERGOLDS?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

also any1 selling knockoffs & adapters hit me up asap


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2008, 09:46 AM~10267553
> *MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, COUPE DE BEAR :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

directions, get there early,line will be long

http://floridastatefair.com/content/view/32/36/


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

COME ON *****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ALL DAY EVERY DAY ROLLIN CAR CLUB.... TAMPA HERE I COME 2 FLIP DA SCRIPT ON FORDS...* :yes: :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn *****....tight work!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 28 2008, 10:53 AM~10276382
> *damn *****....tight work!
> *


*THX DAWG... I TOLD U I WAS COMIN SOON!!!!*


*BIG UPS 2 MY BOY RAY FROM CHANTI CUSTOMZ 4 THROWIN HIS 1ST KANDY N MAKIN IT HAPPEN.... AND 2 MY DAWG MO FOR DOIN HIS FINAL TOUCH UPS ON DA PAINT...* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

dale *****...looks good


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:52 PM~10276379
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY ROLLIN CAR CLUB.... TAMPA HERE I COME 2 FLIP DA SCRIPT ON FORDS... :yes:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *




 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 28 2008, 11:31 AM~10276649
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THX 4 DA LUV HOMIE...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:52 PM~10276379
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY ROLLIN CAR CLUB.... TAMPA HERE I COME 2 FLIP DA SCRIPT ON FORDS... :yes:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!!!!!! NOW THATS A TEASE!!!!!!!!!

SHIT LOOKS HARD AZ FUK *****!, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON AND IN THE SUN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2008, 09:52 AM~10276379
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY ROLLIN CAR CLUB.... TAMPA HERE I COME 2 FLIP DA SCRIPT ON FORDS... :yes:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *


dammmm u black loka that shit came out crazy foo mad props for u ma ***** the car i tight work homey


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*OUNCE AGAIN THX 4 DA LUV... I JUST WANNA GIVE THX 4 DEM ****** DAT HAVE COME THRU AND MADE MY SHIT POSSIBLE...DATS HOW U KNO U GOT REAL DEAL BOYS*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

***** who stripped it?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SHOT GUN!!!!!! :biggrin: 

THE BITCH LOOKS WET ***** AND FUCK WHAT THEM HATERS SAY  

I SEEN THAT BITCH TUCKIN THE 24'S AND IS NASTY


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138+Mar 28 2008, 11:53 AM~10276822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHHHHH THEY AIN'T READY 2 SEE DA REST FOOL LOL...*


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

Post Pics Of The Whole Thing Or Are You Waiting For The show???


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2008, 11:52 AM~10276379
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY ROLLIN CAR CLUB.... TAMPA HERE I COME 2 FLIP DA SCRIPT ON FORDS... :yes:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *



even tho me and you have had problems in the past i gotta give props where they are due. shit came out nice


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:52 PM~10276379
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY ROLLIN CAR CLUB.... TAMPA HERE I COME 2 FLIP DA SCRIPT ON FORDS... :yes:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *


my dawg *****....im happy 4 u after all tha hard work and long time it was worth i...just by the looks of the rear end that shyt looooks hard ass fuck!!! choppin up the vic game props homie :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Soon to be on the streets again....................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:52 PM~10276379
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY ROLLIN CAR CLUB.... TAMPA HERE I COME 2 FLIP DA SCRIPT ON FORDS... :yes:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *


DAMN ***** YOUR SHIT FUCKIN HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAD PROPS TO YOU...YOUR FUCKIN UP THE CROWN VIC GAME UP BIG TIME....HOPE U POST UP SOME SIDE PICZ :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

luv that s-10 good to see its gunabe out again


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 28 2008, 05:18 PM~10278361
> *even tho me and you have had problems in the past i gotta give props where they are due. shit came out nice
> *


takes a man to put aside the bullshit of the past and give props when their due. props to u homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

anything going down in miami this weekend? for the peeps that aint going to the show..........


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:47 AM~10282495
> *anything going down in miami this weekend? for the peeps that aint going to the show..........
> *


??????  you aint gonna make it down??????


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Mar 29 2008, 07:58 AM~10282502
> *??????  you aint gonna make it down??????
> *


trying to start a plan b :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE

1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE 4 DOOR

PAINTED DARK PURPLE BASECOAT WITH A LAVENDER PEARL, 13" RIMS COLOR MATCHING THE PAINT, LIGHT PURPLE VYNIL TOP,,SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SHAVED FIREWELL READY 2 BE PAINTED. HOUSE GRILL,, STOCK INTERIOR, NEVER BEEN CUT....

ASKING 1500...OBO... PICS COMING SOON OR UPON REQUEST.....NEVER HIT THE STREETS 

NEED IT SOLD ASAP!!!!

RUNS AND DRIVES!!!! GOOD PROJECT CAR...ALL U NEED 2 DO IS FINISH IT UP

CANT GET ANY BETTER CANT EVEN GET A STOCK LAC FOR THAT PRICE

HERES PICS OF THA LAC


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 28 2008, 06:28 PM~10279730
> *Soon to be on the streets again....................
> 
> 
> ...


DATS MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER GETTIN IT DOWN ON WAHT WILL SOON BE ON THE STREETS AGAIN!!!  :cheesy: I SEE WE GOTS A LOT OF WORK TO DO HIT ME UP BIYYAAATTTCCHHH! U GOTS UR PHONE TURNED OFF :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 28 2008, 06:31 PM~10279753
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:   :cheesy: :0 CANT WAIT TILL ITS ALL IN THEN IT WILL BE TIME TO POST THE VIDEO OF WAHT IT DO!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

FUCQH8RS..............no fires ????????


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

STILLL H8TED WHAT THE HELL MY BROTHER DOIN THIS MORNING!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 29 2008, 07:40 AM~10282788
> *FUCQH8RS..............no fires ????????
> *


HELL YEA WE HAD ONE LAST NIGHT AT A RESTAURANT IT WAS FUN AS USUAL GOT TO TEAR DOWN A WALL AND SCHIT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Hit me up ***.......... update on the caddy please...................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 29 2008, 07:47 AM~10282824
> *Hit me up ***..........  update on the caddy please...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO STOP BY HIS SHOP SINCE A FEW WEEKS AGO BEEN TO BUSY WORKIN BUT IM A HIT HIM UP ON MONDAY WHEN IM OFF AND GO TAKE A FEW PICS SO I CAN POST A FEW CANT SHOW EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW FEEL ME :biggrin:    2 BE CONTINUED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 28 2008, 09:52 AM~10276379
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY ROLLIN CAR CLUB.... TAMPA HERE I COME 2 FLIP DA SCRIPT ON FORDS... :yes:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *


WELL WORTH THE 6 MONTH WAIT FROM WAHT I CAN SEE SHE LOOKS HARD AS HELL HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 29 2008, 06:47 AM~10282495
> *anything going down in miami this weekend? for the peeps that aint going to the show..........
> *


 :no: :no: NUTTIN HOMIE, BUT NEXT WEEKEND WILL BE MIAMI TRUN THE APRIL 6 CRUISE AT 3:30 BEGINNIN AT TROPICAL PARK  :yes: :yes:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: gucci crown vic u goin kill em


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice D good luck out there to all ya'll boyz


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10279753
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that bridge look familiar. Good to see someone taking car of the Batman vehicle . I put a lot of hours into that truck my self. Just to fit the coils on there took hours and a lot of pressing. Congrats that was a great purchase.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

no pics of the line up ?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 28 2008, 03:18 PM~10278361
> *even tho me and you have had problems in the past i gotta give props where they are due. shit came out nice
> *




THX FOR DA LUV DAWG... I NEVER SWEET R BEEF I'M A TYPE OF ***** DAT I'M DOWN 4 WUT EVER BUT IF I SEE THERE AIN'T NO POINT 2 IT I LEAVE DA FUCK ALONE I'M 24 ***** I'M STR8... BUT EVERY WHO REALLY KNO ME WHEN SHIT GOES DOWN I'M THERE 4 MY BOYS... BUT I NEVER SAW R SHIT AS BEEF HOMIE... SHIT HAPPENS... FUCK IT... BUT W/E DAWG THX AGAIN 4 DA LUV AND RESPECT... DALE ***** B EASY DAWG N STAY OUT OF TROUBLE FOOL...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MAD LUV 2 ALL YALL ****** SHOWIN MY CAR LUV... EVERY1 DOWN HERE AS FAR ASS US 305 ****** WE DOIN IT REAL BIG... N SHOWIN LOWRIDER IF THEY DON'T BRING BACK DA SHOW 2 MIAMI WUT THEY MISSIN... BUT YA'LL KNO ME IMMA TAKE MAD PICS 4 YALL BROKE FUCKERS LOL.... THIS SHIT AINT EASY DRIVIN UP HERE... WE ALSO LOST A FRIEND N A CAR FROM R CLUB... HIS TRAILER STARTED FISH TAILIN N LOST CONTROL... LUCKALY DAT BIG DIDN'T FLIP. SHO YA ****** PICS. ALL I KNO IS DAT GOD OR SUM1 UP THERE WAS WATCHIN OVER HIS ASS.


BUT W/E ***** JUST WANTED 2 UPDATE YA'LL ****** ....*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Gucci Vic came out hard *****. Im out of town so im also relying on the pics... Good Luck to everyone in TAMPA


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 29 2008, 06:50 PM~10285566
> *Gucci Vic came out hard *****. Im out of town so im also relying on the pics... Good Luck to everyone in TAMPA
> *


THX HOMIE... CAN'T WAIT 4 WEDNESDAY NITE!!! :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 29 2008, 08:46 PM~10285529
> *MAD LUV 2 ALL YALL ****** SHOWIN MY CAR LUV... EVERY1 DOWN HERE AS FAR ASS US 305 ****** WE DOIN IT REAL BIG... N SHOWIN LOWRIDER IF THEY DON'T BRING BACK DA SHOW 2 MIAMI WUT THEY MISSIN... BUT YA'LL KNO ME IMMA TAKE MAD PICS 4 YALL BROKE FUCKERS LOL.... THIS SHIT AINT EASY DRIVIN UP HERE... WE ALSO LOST A FRIEND N A CAR FROM R CLUB... HIS TRAILER STARTED FISH TAILIN N LOST CONTROL... LUCKALY DAT BIG DIDN'T FLIP. SHO YA ****** PICS. ALL I KNO IS DAT GOD OR SUM1 UP THERE WAS WATCHIN OVER HIS ASS.
> BUT W/E ***** JUST WANTED 2 UPDATE YA'LL ****** ....
> *


damn hope all of yall ****** be safe over there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 29 2008, 03:57 PM~10285009
> *I knew that bridge look familiar. Good to see someone taking car of the Batman vehicle . I put a lot of hours into that truck my self. Just to fit the coils on there took hours and a lot of pressing. Congrats that was a great purchase.
> *


Truck has alot of history.... i'm just reworking for my boy and putting in the new setup....... still remember when it was at Rick's shop.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 29 2008, 02:28 PM~10284578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work fellas.....make sure King ****** puts it in drive..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Tight work on the " Vic " *****.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 29 2008, 05:32 PM~10285463
> *no pics of the line up ?
> *


oye so loka wats up *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

oye iyts 6 in the morning we here at the quinta across the street from the show. wheres every one at?


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 30 2008, 02:55 AM~10288152
> *oye iyts 6 in the morning we here at the quinta across the street from the show. wheres every one at?
> *



SHIT IM AM ON THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hangout gonna gee good this week when we get back yessir

lowrider tampa looking chunky


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 25 2008, 09:31 AM~10249877
> *the homie large
> 
> 
> ...


thats where it is right there damnnnnnnnn


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 29 2008, 08:08 PM~10285673
> *THX HOMIE... CAN'T WAIT 4 WEDNESDAY NITE!!! :0
> *


X2 DONT FORGET WE GOT THE CRUISE NEXT SUNDAY TO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE

1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE 4 DOOR

PAINTED DARK PURPLE BASECOAT WITH A LAVENDER PEARL, 13" RIMS COLOR MATCHING THE PAINT, LIGHT PURPLE VYNIL TOP,,SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SHAVED FIREWELL READY 2 BE PAINTED. HOUSE GRILL,, STOCK INTERIOR, NEVER BEEN CUT,WINDSHIELD NEEDS REPLACEMENT...OPEN 2 TRADES
HERES PICS OF THA LAC


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito loka wats poppin ma *****


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2008, 04:38 PM~10291569
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...





Big Props To ***** For Throwing It Down Wit The Gucci Vic That Bitch Sitting Sideways WET!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Time To Go Back Home Now N     A Fat One :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2008, 03:38 PM~10291569
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Hands down to Mi *****...that bitch realy got the wet look and the matchin patterns....lookin raw...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2008, 03:38 PM~10291569
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Hands down to my *****...That hoe in person got the wet look,and the matchin patterns look good...congrats homie...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Some of the Elegance Crew....Next year its all power ahead...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 30 2008, 09:08 PM~10292273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: FUCKIN MAD PROPZ *****


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2008, 07:38 PM~10291569
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn *****...good job...everyone is sweatin your shit...now whos talkin shit now???!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Aint no one talk shyt about his car..so watch *Your* mouth......


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 30 2008, 08:44 PM~10292540
> *Aint no one talk shyt about his car..so watch Your mouth......
> *


chill out ***** cuz they were ppl talkin shit!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i aint gotta watch shit...everyone knows that if i have a problem with anyone...i say it...i'm a cool guy but dont cross me..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

dale..im out for the night, congratz to everyone in tampa..

gordo...shit looks nice


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2008, 04:38 PM~10291569
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


YO MAD FUKING PROPS TO ***** FOR THE CAR THAT IS CLEAN ASS VIC MA ***** OYE TE LA COMISTE MA *****


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, Made You A Hater

post some pics lokka!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, orientalmontecarlo, *GuCcIcRoWnViC
* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ` on the vic! that shits lookin serious!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I'M A ***** DAT DOES SHIT RIGHT... AND I THANK ALL OF U ****** WHO KNEW BOUT WUT WAS COMIN N DIDN'T SAY SHIT... I KEEP MY SHIT HIDDIN 4 A LONG AS FUCKIN TIME. I WANNA JUST THX YA'LL ****** NOW... 


BUT I ALSO WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT 2 ALL MY BLVD. ACES ******, R/O ****** AND MANY OTHER ****** OUT THERE DAT I DON'T REMEMBER RIGHT NOW CUZ I'M FUCKIN TIRED ASS FUCK... DRIVIN AIN'T EASY AFTER KNOWIN WUT HAPPENED 2 MY BOY. THX AGAIN 4 YA'LL ****** SHOWIN ME LUV. AND YA'LL KNOW I SHO U ****** MAD LUV BACK...

MY AIRBRUSH IN MY OLF PAINT SAID IT CLEAR... "THE JOKES ON YOU" *


*ROLLIN CAR CLUB HAS BEEN CHILLIN N RELAXIN ALOT BUT SHIT WE'RE COMIN OUT HARD AGAIN BELIEVE DAT SHIT... WE AIN'T WIN MOST MEMBER'S 4 NUTTIN @ TAMPA LOWRIDER... AND ALL OF US LEFT WIT A TROPHY OTHER THEN MY DAWG WIT DA 63 IMPALA WHICH DAT BITCH IS FINNA COME OUT HARD....*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 31 2008, 12:21 AM~10294758
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, orientalmontecarlo, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ` on the vic!  that shits lookin serious!!
> *



* I TOLD YA'LL ****** IT WAS GONNA B WORTH DA WAIT...DIDN'T I SAY DAT SHIT.... NOW LET'S FUCKIN RIDE BITCHES!!!!! AIN'T NO TRAILER QUEEN HERE...


2ND PLACE IN 90'S N NEWER MILD CATEGORY!!!!!! YES SIR!!!!*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Made You A Hater*, GuCcIcRoWnViC, DRòN


*BLVD.!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS ON THEM OPA-LOKA CUSTOM BOYS!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ROLLIN CAR CLUB... DA REST OF MY PICS WILL B POSTED 2MORROW... DALE!!! GOODNITE HOMIES...*

































































*U KNOW U JUST HAD 2 GET SUM FEMALE UP IN DA GUCCI VIC LOL*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*HERE U GOT HOMIES!!!*
















































:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

PROPS TO MY BOY EVIL. ONE OF THE BADDEST REGALS. 
ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2008, 07:20 AM~10295967
> *PROPS TO MY BOY EVIL. ONE OF THE BADDEST REGALS.
> ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE
> 
> ...


X2   :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BIG UPS TO ALL CAR CLUBS FROM DOWN SOUTH TO MIAMI THAT HELD IT DOWN FOR THE 305 IN TAMPA!!  :biggrin: THIS GOES OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND ,SOLO RIDERS,ALSO TO KIDS THAT TOOK THEIR LOWRIDER BIKES AND TRIKES CONGRATS TO ALL!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

tampa looked like miami took over huh?


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 18 2008, 01:41 PM~10197401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 31 2008, 03:02 AM~10294926
> *ROLLIN CAR CLUB... DA REST OF MY PICS WILL B POSTED 2MORROW... DALE!!! GOODNITE HOMIES...
> 
> 
> ...


Props *****!!! now its that time for a photoshoot!!!!!!!!!! u get the girls thogh :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2008, 04:38 PM~10291569
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK ***** YOUR SCHIT CAME OUT HARD HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 31 2008, 01:02 AM~10294926
> *ROLLIN CAR CLUB... DA REST OF MY PICS WILL B POSTED 2MORROW... DALE!!! GOODNITE HOMIES...
> 
> 
> ...




Them Are The Rims Double O Use To Have Right ???? What Size Are They 24's??? Or 22's


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*TUCKIN DA FUCK OUT OF THEM 24'S....*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 31 2008, 12:09 AM~10294955
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WASSA *****...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this right here was a fuckin nightmare  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 31 2008, 12:06 PM~10296604
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


whats the deal homie..good seein ya out here..monte was lookin real nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 31 2008, 09:10 AM~10296648
> *whats the deal homie..good seein ya out here..monte was lookin real nice.. :thumbsup:
> *



thanx ni99a. good seeing u 2


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

seen yall boys had shit loads of problems with that transporter huh??


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2008, 08:20 AM~10295967
> *PROPS TO MY BOY EVIL. ONE OF THE BADDEST REGALS.
> ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 31 2008, 09:42 AM~10296049
> *tampa looked like miami took over huh?
> *


:yes:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

66 IMPALASS RAG FRAME THIS SHIT IS CRAZY AND MAD MONEY. THIS WAS THE SHOW FRAME THAT WAS GOING ON THE CAPRICE.BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE ****** AKA THE GODFATHER :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, *Luxury Roller*, creepin cutty, *LANNGA305*, cyclopes98
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE

1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE 4 DOOR

PAINTED DARK PURPLE BASECOAT WITH A LAVENDER PEARL, 13" RIMS COLOR MATCHING THE PAINT, LIGHT PURPLE VYNIL TOP,,SHAVED DOOR HANDLES, SHAVED FIREWELL READY 2 BE PAINTED. HOUSE GRILL,, STOCK INTERIOR, NEVER BEEN CUT,WINDSHIELD NEEDS REPLACEMENT...OPEN 2 TRADES
HERES PICS OF THA LAC


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 31 2008, 03:06 AM~10294940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn mad props on the caddy


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

babyblue lac is hard as fuck.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

babyblue lac is hard as fuck.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: LUIS THE LACS LOOK HARD AND SO DOES THE CLUB... CONGRATS 2 YALL WHO TOOK TROPHYS


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Ahh Good to be back in the MIA 305 Dade County! Show was wack! But, we had a good time with the ladies of Wing House, Hard Rock Hotel, and The girls we pulled of the the streets in Ybor (Sorry we left yall at the hard Rock! :biggrin: 

Big :thumbsup: to the Plant City Low Lyfe's for showing us love! Yall know the welcome mats always outside for yall!

Not to mention big ups to Blvd Aces, for doing there thing and changing the way Empire closes the door at night! (Damm Gorilla!  )

Obsession showed strong reppin ATL to the fullest always good to see yall boys!

My bad cant forget LOYALITY CAR CLUB reppin jersery and the whole east coast! 

And to all the other miami riders who did there thing....STAND UP! MIAMI IS IN THE BULDING :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 03:23 PM~10300323
> *Ahh Good to be back in the MIA 305 Dade County! Show was wack! But, we had a good time with the ladies of Wing House, Hard Rock Hotel, and The girls we pulled of the the streets in Ybor (Sorry we left yall at the hard Rock!  :biggrin:
> 
> Big  :thumbsup: to the Plant City Low Lyfe's for showing us love! Yall know the welcome mats always outside for yall!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

3 Members: LARGE, SOUND OF REVENGE, Lowrider Times


Easy cowboy you might see some donks and big rims in here!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *HIT EM UP*, LARGE, Lowrider Times
yo were you been cuz!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *HIT EM UP*, LARGE, Lowrider Times
yo were you been cuz!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

props to all of miami showed stong in tampa


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

MIA taking over POLK COUNTY we went from the 305 to the 863


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks to SKY night club for the VIP rooms, sorry we made the bar close we were thirsty.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Remember always use the bathroom before you pass out!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

After show Hop & Hang Out was pretty str8..........


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I know, I know yall wanna see the Wing House Girls in action well post them soon were just going through them all to pick the right ones we can post!

After all we dont wanna sara and the girls fired because of us! :angel: 

One time for AL (owner of the wing house) sorry we got the girls loose! :thumbsup: 

But, like you said.."I didnt hire them because of the brains!" uffin: 

But thanks to "P" - "SHOOTER aka The TRIGGER MAN" - and "LARGE" you know what kind of girls you got working now!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Heres a sneak pic of wing house and some other pics of whats to come.......


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

MUST HAVE BEEN LOOSE. THE LOWLYFE BUCKLE IS UPSIDE DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 31 2008, 08:17 PM~10300789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: greg nice, brownstylez8, LARGE, DRòN, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, Luxury Roller

Chulow! I knew you were gonna make it to the show!


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

:roflmao: :yessad: ready to go to the club :yessad: :yessad: :rofl:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Found it in Tampa thanx to Lil Hurl aka "The Kat Chaser"  

























Thanx again to all the smokers! Wait till you see whats next................ :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 08:26 PM~10300876
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: greg nice, brownstylez8, LARGE, DRòN, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, Luxury Roller
> 
> ...


dammit man....... and i all this time i thought no one had seen me ...... i know you saw me with the *NOT* lazy eye :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN'_@Mar 31 2008, 08:34 PM~10300937
> *  :roflmao:  :yessad:   ready to go to the club   :yessad:  :yessad:  :rofl:
> *


Thats right join Dallas Lowriders Car Club at Show Girls down south tonight for the Tampa Show After Party!

2 for 1 strippers, drinks, lap dances, and more........  

Just mention "Large" at the door for the hook up!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 08:26 PM~10300876
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: greg nice, brownstylez8, LARGE, DRòN, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, Luxury Roller
> 
> ...


dammit man.... i knew that lazy eye of yours never malfunctions..... :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN'_@Mar 31 2008, 08:34 PM~10300937
> *  :roflmao:  :yessad:   ready to go to the club   :yessad:  :yessad:  :rofl:
> *


Thats right join Dallas Lowriders Car Club at Show Girls down south tonight for the Tampa Show After Party!

2 for 1 strippers, drinks, lap dances, and more........  

Just mention "Large" at the door for the hook up!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 08:43 PM~10301028
> *Thats right join Low Lyfe and Dallas Lowrider Car Club at Show Girls down south for the Tampa Show After Party!
> 
> 2 for 1 strippers, drinks, lap dances, and more........
> ...


DID SOMEONE SAY STRIPPER


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 31 2008, 08:46 PM~10301072
> *DID SOMEONE SAY STRIPPER
> *



S T R I P P E R S 2 for 1 when you mention my name at the door!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 08:50 PM~10301097
> *S T R I P P E R S 2 for 1 when you mention my name at the door!
> *


CHULOW on his way


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 31 2008, 09:02 PM~10301201
> *CHULOW on his way
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry bitch the boys are getting ready!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 09:04 PM~10301217
> *Hurry bitch the boys are getting ready!
> *


boys :uh: :uh: 
you mean girls :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 31 2008, 09:06 PM~10301247
> *boys :uh:  :uh:
> you mean girls :thumbsup:
> *



Both! 

GABE! :wave:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

CHULOW on his way








everybody move :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

CHULOW on his way








everybody move :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 09:08 PM~10301280
> *Both!
> 
> GABE!    :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

CHULOW on his way








everybody move :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

CHULOW on his way








everybody move :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

damn my comp just quadruple posted like a muthafuka


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TAMAPA loooked very goood sucks thqt im out of town and couldnt go. ***** the Vic looks mad clean love it on those 24s props to everyone that won something MIA looked real hard out there


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 31 2008, 07:36 PM~10301545
> *TAMAPA loooked very goood sucks thqt im out of  town and couldnt go. ***** the Vic looks mad clean love it on those 24s props to everyone that won something MIA looked real hard out there
> *



THX HOMIE...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

& now


08's show![/b]


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 31 2008, 07:12 PM~10301892
> *& now
> 08's show!*
> 
> ...





wut a difference big dawg dale hangout on wednesday


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 31 2008, 09:05 PM~10301232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


25ST LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2008, 10:20 AM~10295967
> *PROPS TO MY BOY EVIL. ONE OF THE BADDEST REGALS.
> ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH DADE
> 
> ...


RO :wow: :yessad:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 30 2008, 08:59 PM~10292202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 PROPS TO THE BIG E  LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

BIG PROPS TO THE 305 FOR REPRESETING. :thumbsup:

FROM RO FAMILY


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer+Mar 31 2008, 01:19 PM~10297346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i'm sellin my cutlass...i have a BBC motor built ready to race, needs trans, candy red, interior is done, all you need is rims and your ready to hit the street askin 7,500 obo... i dont wanna part from it but i am starting a new hobie..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 04:46 PM~10300539
> *MIA taking over POLK COUNTY we went from the 305 to the 863
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YA LARGE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 1 2008, 09:14 AM~10305387
> *i'm sellin my cutlass...i have a BBC motor built ready to race, needs trans, candy red, interior is done, all you need is rims and your ready to hit the street askin 7,500 obo... i dont wanna part from it but i am starting a new hobie..
> *


 :0


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

that crown vic is bad as fuck, id rather ride that then the ones i drive on a daily basis...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 31 2008, 01:22 AM~10295022
> *HERE U GOT HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Sick line up there! Props to the 305


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 1 2008, 07:58 AM~10305508
> *that crown vic is bad as fuck, id rather ride that then the ones i drive on a daily basis...
> *



*THX ALOT HOMIE... I CAN'T 2 GO N HITS DA STREETS. RIGHT NOW I'M FIXIN THE MOTOR SENSE IT WAS PARKED 4 FUCKIN 6 MONTH IT ACTIN RETARDED. BUT IMMA HAVE IT RUNNIN GOOD AGAIN SOON CUZ I WANNA B RIDIN ON DAT BITCH ALREADY LOL....* :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*
We will meet up at 3:30pm in the big parking lot by the main entrance & ride out at 4:30pm. We head down 40th street to U.S. 1, pass by Coco Walk, get back on U.S. 1 and meet up at Watson Island. From there beach bound!*

ya'll ready for this sunday?!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

why trailer the cars when they can be driven.... just a thought?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

[/quote]


mad props evil... i told you third place sweeps....... best of show. :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 1 2008, 07:14 AM~10305387
> *i'm sellin my cutlass...i have a BBC motor built ready to race, needs trans, candy red, interior is done, all you need is rims and your ready to hit the street askin 7,500 obo... i dont wanna part from it but i am starting a new hobie..
> *




UR A FUCKIN DICK HEAD... COME MIERDA!!!! LOL U GOT ME ON DAT THO... :uh: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

APRIL FOOLS ****** lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

WATS UP WIT THE TANK CUTTY?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

14g is doin great, but now i'm doin a 65


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 31 2008, 05:43 PM~10301028
> *Thats right join Dallas Lowriders Car Club at Show Girls down south tonight for the Tampa Show After Party!
> 
> 2 for 1 strippers, drinks, lap dances, and more........
> ...


HEARD YOU WERE GETTING REAL LOOSE LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 1 2008, 01:59 PM~10307375
> *HEARD YOU WERE GETTING REAL LOOSE LAST NIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 1 2008, 09:39 AM~10305683
> *THX ALOT HOMIE... I CAN'T 2 GO N HITS DA STREETS. RIGHT NOW I'M FIXIN THE MOTOR SENSE IT WAS PARKED 4 FUCKIN 6 MONTH IT ACTIN RETARDED. BUT IMMA HAVE IT RUNNIN GOOD AGAIN SOON CUZ I WANNA B RIDIN ON DAT BITCH ALREADY LOL.... :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


I had a mustang that had the 4.6, turned that bitch into a nasty stroker, fun times....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

>


mad props evil... i told you third place sweeps....... best of show. :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:0 MIAMI TOOK BEST IN SHOW??


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> mad props evil... i told you third place sweeps....... best of show. :thumbsup:


:0 MIAMI TOOK BEST IN SHOW??
[/quote]

YES SIR.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

IM SELLING A YAMAHA BANSHEE RED AND BLACK WITH T5 PIPES , BORED AND SHAVED HEADS...... A WHOLE BUNCH OF OTHER SHIT IN THE ENGINE. $3650 FOR SELL. BIKE LOOKS REALLY GOOD- RUNS PERFECT-VERY FAST BIKE.... LOCATED IN HIALEAH KEPT INDOORS.

DANNY 305.804.0909


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ROLLIN WENT UP 2 TAMPA AND SURPRISED AND TURNED ALOT OF HEADS.... BIG UPS 2 MY ROLLIN BOYS 4 DOIN BIG THANGS....

<img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/IMG_7069-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/IMG_7071-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/l_9856a17d4eef8cf29bd02d4a9d9e2ddb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/l_b45c5c5982e5d1f4924b7060dbe93146.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/l_45651b2e8a54d210922aede6a8e6fb76.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


EVEN MY ***** FLAKO AKA PLAYBOY DAT ALMOST DIED GOIN UP THERE TOOK HOME BEST PAINT...*


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Congats to all the SOUTH FLORIDA CAR CLUBS that took home somthing and made the trip to Tampa. :thumbsup: Now everyone can breath for a sec then.......Get ready for the next show! We will see yall at the cruise this SUNDAY..... Reppin' 25th street :nicoderm:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Apr 1 2008, 04:18 PM~10309312
> *Congats to all the SOUTH FLORIDA CAR CLUBS that took home somthing and made the trip to Tampa.  :thumbsup: Now everyone can breath for a sec then.......Get ready for the next show! We will see yall at the cruise this SUNDAY..... Reppin' 25th street :nicoderm:
> *



I GOT THE WORD FROM DOUBLE O THC 4 DA LUV HOMIE.... SEE YA'LL BOYS @ DA RIDE OUT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

96`LINCOLN WATS UP *****


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: JAMESDCOBB, LARGE, BUBBA-D
:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wave: :rofl: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 1 2008, 05:40 PM~10310483
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :rofl:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



sup with them wing house girls large lol


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

*so whos really riding out this SUNDAY?*


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

* I GOT A 1987 CHEVROLET MONTE CARLO LS FOR SALE!!!!!! IT'S LIKE A GOLD COLOR WITH BEIGE INTERIOR. EVERYTHING ORIGINAL 305 5.O V8. POWER WINDOWS, A/C.. CALL ME IF INTERESTED 305-244-8570. I'M ASKING 4,000 IF YOU AINT GOT IT DONT CALL. THANKS.*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Apr 1 2008, 04:54 AM~10305330
> *PROPS TO THE BIG E   LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx man...we all know we've bien slackin off,but not that the kandy civic is out,its on and poppin...lol...congradulations to your R.o members for what they got at tampa...take it easy..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Apr 1 2008, 04:54 AM~10305330
> *PROPS TO THE BIG E   LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx man...we all know we've bien slackin off,but not that the kandy civic is out,its on and poppin...lol...congradulations to your R.o members for what they got at tampa...take it easy..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

gordo pm me...ill sell u my tank, i dont need it


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE THAT CAME TO TAMPA TO REP FOR MIAMI :thumbsup: 
25 STREET RIDERS
BLVD ACES 
ROLLIN
ELEGANCE
UCE
LOWLYFE
AND ANYONE ELSE I FORGOT  THEY MIGHT OF TOOKEN AWAY THE MIAMI SHOW BUT WE WERE STILL LOOKIN GOOD.......... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 1 2008, 09:22 PM~10312097
> *MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE THAT CAME TO TAMPA TO REP FOR MIAMI  :thumbsup:
> 25 STREET RIDERS
> BLVD ACES
> ...



:thumbsup: *YES SIR!! DADE WENT UP THERE AND SHOWED LOWRIDER WUTZ UP DOWN SOUTH...*


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

heres the pic of the bike we took out there lots of detail went in to the bike from the paint,pinstriping and airbrushing ("bugs" one of the best painters in the game) to the parts and engraving


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 1 2008, 08:42 PM~10312358
> *heres the pic of the bike we took out there lots of detail went in to the bike from the paint,pinstriping and airbrushing ("bugs" one of the best painters in the game) to the parts and engraving
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BICTH LOOKED GREAT...WHAT U PLACED?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D+Apr 1 2008, 01:59 PM~10307375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What! I got to post those pics up still but im beat tonight, tommrow fo sho!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10312422
> *THAT BICTH LOOKED GREAT...WHAT U PLACED?
> *


 I took 2 be in my class but didnt place in the top 3 I'm going to Denver with new parts to qualify for LV


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 2 2008, 08:55 AM~10314423
> *I took 2 be in my class but didnt place in the top 3 I'm going to Denver with new parts  to qualify for LV
> *


GOOD LOCK .RO FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 2 2008, 05:55 AM~10314423
> *I took 2 be in my class but didnt place in the top 3 I'm going to Denver with new parts  to qualify for LV
> *


them judges must of been in the wrong show.......that bikeshould of placed in top 3 my opinion ...good luck in denver :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 2 2008, 10:38 AM~10314857
> *them judges must of been in the wrong show.......that bikeshould of placed in top 3 my opinion ...good luck in denver :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Apr 2 2008, 07:42 AM~10314879
> *:wave:
> *


 :around: :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

EVIL WE'RE DROWNING SAVE UR SELF :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 2 2008, 10:54 AM~10315378
> *EVIL WE'RE DROWNING SAVE UR SELF    :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn cubans....... ooops im half cuban :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 2 2008, 11:31 AM~10315644
> *damn cubans....... ooops im half cuban  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wusup ed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 2 2008, 11:34 AM~10315673
> *wusup ed
> *



sup oscar....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SUP BITCHES


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

91' linc 4/sale 
786-515-4573 
$1800 or maybe we can work something...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 1 2008, 08:43 AM~10306030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 1 2008, 08:43 AM~10306030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 1 2008, 08:42 PM~10312358
> *heres the pic of the bike we took out there lots of detail went in to the bike from the paint,pinstriping and airbrushing ("bugs" one of the best painters in the game) to the parts and engraving
> 
> 
> ...


one badd azz bike homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 1 2008, 08:22 PM~10312097
> *MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE THAT CAME TO TAMPA TO REP FOR MIAMI  :thumbsup:
> 25 STREET RIDERS
> BLVD ACES
> ...


E REGAL LOOKIN OFF THE CHAIN HOMIE AND TO THE QUOTE ABOVE I HEAR YA x2 EVERYBODY REPPED MIA TO THE FULLEST!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

who knows reds phone #


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 2 2008, 04:37 PM~10317775
> *who knows reds phone #
> *


7331 NW 27th Ave, Miami - (305) 696-9990


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 2 2008, 08:54 AM~10315378
> *EVIL WE'RE DROWNING SAVE UR SELF    :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 2 2008, 04:53 PM~10318355
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lol
> *


THATS YOUR PEOPLE FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 2 2008, 02:56 PM~10318374
> *THATS YOUR PEOPLE FOOL :biggrin:
> *


my people are americans fool i never even seen cuba


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10318388
> *my people are americans fool i never even seen cuba
> *


STOP LYING TO YOURSELF *****!!...ITS COOL MAN I THINK NOTHING LESS OF YOU :biggrin: BAHAHA!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 2 2008, 05:57 PM~10318388
> *my people are the best fool i even seen cuba
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10318388
> *my people are americans fool i never even seen cuba
> *


STOP LYING TO YOURSELF *****!!...ITS COOL MAN I THINK NOTHING LESS OF YOU :biggrin: BAHAHA!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10318388
> *my people are americans fool i never even seen cuba
> *


ITS LIKE SAYING.. MY PEOPLE DONT SWIM ACROSS A RIVER..BUT EVERYBODY KNOWS THEY DO


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 2 2008, 03:00 PM~10318406


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 





:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 2 2008, 03:00 PM~10318413
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHATS KRACKIN BIZ :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 2 2008, 05:00 PM~10318413
> *:roflmao:
> *


:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 2 2008, 01:06 PM~10317542
> *E REGAL LOOKIN OFF THE CHAIN HOMIE AND TO THE QUOTE ABOVE I HEAR YA x2 EVERYBODY REPPED MIA TO THE FULLEST!!!!   :cheesy:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: TOXICONER


:scrutinize:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 2 2008, 04:05 PM~10318474
> *WHATS KRACKIN BIZ :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN bRO....WORKING ON SHIT HERE AND THERE! PLANNING ON DALLAS FOR APRIL 27TH. LET ME KNOW IF THERE'Z ANYTHING GOING DOWN YOUR WAY IN SEPT...I NEED TO MAKE UP A TRIP TO FLORIDA. :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 2 2008, 03:07 PM~10318498
> *CHILLIN bRO....WORKING ON SHIT HERE AND THERE!  PLANNING ON DALLAS FOR APRIL 27TH.  LET ME KNOW IF THERE'Z ANYTHING GOING DOWN YOUR WAY IN SEPT...I NEED TO MAKE UP A TRIP TO FLORIDA.  :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 2 2008, 05:07 PM~10318498
> *CHILLIN bRO....WORKING ON SHIT HERE AND THERE!  PLANNING ON DALLAS FOR APRIL 27TH.  LET ME KNOW IF THERE'Z ANYTHING GOING DOWN YOUR WAY IN SEPT...I NEED TO MAKE UP A TRIP TO FLORIDA.  :biggrin:
> *


SEPTEMBER HUH...SHIT WE CAN THINK OF SOMETHING BETWEEN ALL OF US :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

THAT'Z WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!  



> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Apr 2 2008, 04:08 PM~10318503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 2 2008, 05:13 PM~10318550
> *THAT'Z WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

IF YOU HAVE EVER BEEN TO THIS EVENT YOU KNOW IT'S A GOOD ONE 
AND THIS YEAR WILL BE ALOT BETTER THEN THE REST SO MAKE YOUR PLANS 
AND IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY THING PM ME OR MY # IS ON THE THE FLYER THANKS


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what they doin miami....the weather is on point,so i hope the hang out gets good..hope everyone is cleaning thier rides and shyt....well see everyone at 68 street checkers...laterz...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 2 2008, 06:44 PM~10320078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up d...***** i saw the 300 at the telly(must say its sexier in person) when i woke up. wat happen, y didnt it go in the show?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LOWLYFE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 2 2008, 06:54 PM~10320176
> *wat up d...***** i saw the 300 at the telly(must say its sexier in person) when i woke up. wat happen, y didnt it go in the show?
> *


UP ALL NIGHT AND COULDNT WAKE UP SO WHEN I DID THEY DIDNT LET ME IN :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 2 2008, 07:08 PM~10320317
> *UP ALL NIGHT AND COULDNT WAKE UP SO WHEN I DID THEY DIDNT LET ME IN :biggrin:
> *


yea we went to sleep at 7 in the morning dam homie thats fuked up... u where the one with lowlife in the back of ur head?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 2 2008, 07:10 PM~10320332
> *dam homie thats fuked up... u where the one with lowlife in the back of ur head?
> *


  FUCK IS LIKE THEY SAY THEY MISS OUT ALWAYS ON THE BEST


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

and talk about guts in the air


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 2 2008, 07:12 PM~10320348
> * FUCK IS LIKE THEY SAY THEY MISS OUT ALWAYS ON THE BEST
> *


yea homie i feel you fuck it. im mad i left b4 the winghouse!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 2 2008, 07:14 PM~10320368
> *and talk about guts in the air
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A BETTER ONE JUST HOLD ON


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

MUNCHING OUT WITH THE FAMILY IN OCEAN DRIVE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

MUNCHING OUT WITH THE FAMILY IN OCEAN DRIVE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Some of my boys art work.......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Few things comming this summer to a picnic, hangout, or a bumper near you........








































:uh:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 2 2008, 10:17 PM~10320410
> *yea homie i feel you fuck it. im mad i left b4 the winghouse!
> *



That was the best part hands down! :biggrin: You got no idea what you missed!

I'll still got the pics to post just having some trouble uploading them!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 2 2008, 07:10 PM~10320333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always loved those deep dish daytona's on the tahoes and burbans reminds of one of yall club member pee-wee back in the days with his!!! Nice truck bitch looks sweet!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 2 2008, 07:42 PM~10320622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Selling a Presidential Rag Top Shell for a Lincoln . . . PM me if Interested . . . .


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 3 2008, 01:39 AM~10322522
> *That was the best part hands down!  :biggrin: You got no idea what you missed!
> 
> I'll still got the pics to post just having some trouble uploading them!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PUSHIN 14s, MISTER ED, sucio138, SOUND OF REVENGE, hoppin91lac, IN YA MOUF, CERTIFIED KILLER



nice line up here.... ha ha ha


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MY NEW TOY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

FOR U MISTER ED


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Made You A Hater

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 3 2008, 09:48 AM~10324039
> *FOR U MISTER ED
> 
> 
> ...



you must not have any work to do.....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 3 2008, 12:14 PM~10324546
> *you must not have any work to do.....
> *




U KNOW HOW IT IS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

creepin cutty :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this bitch is up for sale that would make a bad ass lowrider , working top and all . take that stupid lift off and put that bitch on some juice


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 3 2008, 10:39 AM~10324743
> *this bitch is up for sale that would make a bad ass lowrider , working top and all . take that stupid lift off and put that bitch on some juice
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WASSA O wassa danny wassa *****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *DRòN*, lowlyfe97, hialeah305boyz, phatz, *lowridermovement*, skunk


*WUTZ UP HOMIES...DIMELO FRANKY U MISSED OUT LAST NITE FOOL*


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Mar 29 2008, 07:24 PM~10286107
> *and here we are :biggrin:
> 
> and here we are at tha winghouse :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

got to finish some little details here and there so it can hit the streets :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 3 2008, 12:50 PM~10326315
> *got to finish some little details here and there so it can hit the streets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 3 2008, 02:50 PM~10326315
> *got to finish some little details here and there so it can hit the streets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Coupe DeVille Forsale...... $600 o.b.o. 90 front, 90 dash (not installed), and some of the 90 panels (not installed). No motor on it(it had a 4100), a good project car.

Call 305-316-6776 for anymore info.











_Wire wheels not included _


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

bitch is bad


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 3 2008, 12:55 PM~10326358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

pics of the belly....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 3 2008, 01:24 PM~10326625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight pictures homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 3 2008, 12:50 PM~10326315
> *got to finish some little details here and there so it can hit the streets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE LOOKING PIC EVIL


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks homie...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 3 2008, 01:50 PM~10326315
> *got to finish some little details here and there so it can hit the streets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 3 2008, 04:24 PM~10326625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch there is bad ass


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln,* lowbikeon20z, LANNGA305, GuCcIcRoWnViC*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

*****...u following me? :scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 3 2008, 02:50 PM~10326315
> *got to finish some little details here and there so it can hit the streets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's a badass picture "e"


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10322522
> *That was the best part hands down!  :biggrin: You got no idea what you missed!
> 
> I'll still got the pics to post just having some trouble uploading them!
> *


 :tears: these ****** were crying about the trip home and still got down like 12 and shit...dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 3 2008, 11:53 AM~10325887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 3 2008, 01:50 PM~10326315
> *got to finish some little details here and there so it can hit the streets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

BLVD ACES MIAMI 

4/2/08 hangout


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

some shit talkin :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

HOP VIDEO COMING SOON...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

gucci lookin dead serious now


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

X10


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 i see you were out there stunnin


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 3 2008, 04:03 PM~10327726
> *that bitch there is bad ass
> *


x2 you aint lying!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :worship: :worship: :around: :around:   :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
WHEN PEOPLE SEE THE GUCCI VIC LOL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 3 2008, 01:14 PM~10326545
> *pics of the belly....
> 
> 
> ...


tight work evil she came out really nice!!!  Bad Azz in my book!!!


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 3 2008, 02:50 PM~10326315
> *got to finish some little details here and there so it can hit the streets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wuzzup homeboy looking good, still have these rims 4 sale $800


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Apr 4 2008, 11:06 AM~10334496
> *wuzzup homeboy looking good, still have these rims 4 sale $800
> 
> 
> ...


got to come up with some money .....but for sure i want to jump on them :cheesy:
hows everything been?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 11:55 AM~10333433
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:  :around:      :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> WHEN PEOPLE SEE THE GUCCI VIC LOL
> *


damn i should of taken pics of the crowd around the car when it got there. :banghead:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

/fail


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 03:34 PM~10335174
> */fail
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good news, motor is goin in AS WE SPEAK!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

sucio138, what u think about the chip on the 65?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

how deep is it? if its not that deep i think there is a kit to fix it


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 08:24 AM~10332792
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



*BAD ASS FUCKIN PICS *****. I WAS DYIN 2 CATCH DAT FUCKIN GREEN CROWN VIC.... DAT ***** SHIT BETTA GO HOME WHEN I COME THRU CUZ DAT ***** AIN'T GOT SHIT ON ME....*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2008, 09:44 AM~10333340
> *:0  i see you were out there stunnin
> 
> 
> ...




*YES SIR!!!! U KNOW ME I'M QUITE BUT WHEN U RUN UR LIP I COME GET U... I LET DAT ***** RUN HIS LIP 2 FUCKIN LONG AND NOW IT'S TIME 2 SEND HIS BITCH ASS HOME... HE TALKIN BOUT HE DON'T NEED INTERIOR WIT DAT COP INTERIOR SHIT * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 01:33 PM~10335163
> *damn i should of taken pics of the crowd around the car when it got there. :banghead:
> *




*DAM ***** I AIN'T GONNA HIGHER UR ASS NO MORE* :biggrin:  :buttkick:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 08:19 AM~10332759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DATS ANOTHER ***** TALKIN BOUT HE TUCKIN MORE THEN ME ON 4'S HAHAHAHA DAT SHIT IS FUNNY...MY DAAWG JAIRO AKA ROYAL LINKON COMIN SOON 4 HIS ASS!!!!*







:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 4 2008, 01:19 PM~10335615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STR8 TAKING OVER !


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Apr 4 2008, 04:24 PM~10335668
> *how deep is it? if its not that deep i think there is a kit to fix it
> *


maybe like thin than paper...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lambo doors make retard babies


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, *creepin cutty, Rollin DoN DeViLLe*, cheydogge, INKSTINCT003
Dimelo Maricones!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i preffer suicide....not to piss of those with lambo's i just dont like them...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i'm dead tired


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 09:29 AM~10332815
> *HOP VIDEO COMING SOON...
> *


 IM WAITINGGG! :angry:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 4 2008, 02:27 PM~10336605
> *IM WAITINGGG! :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Apr 4 2008, 06:27 PM~10336605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


patienceee, i gotta do the video right, gonna be a BLVD ACES MIAMI video. i got that exclusive footage of "Made You A Hater" gettin off the ground.  :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 06:59 PM~10337225
> *patienceee, i gotta do the video right, gonna be a BLVD ACES MIAMI video. i got that exclusive footage of "Made You A Hater" gettin off the ground.    :cheesy:
> *



***** shut up and quit stalling!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 4 2008, 08:03 PM~10337239
> ****** shut up and quit stalling!!!
> *


 :uh: if only you were as inpatient with your car, maybe shit would get done, w/e torta, there it is, you come out in it so go call ur momma so she can see her lil burnt butterball on the internet. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x7aRuWLcHLk


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 07:25 PM~10337379
> *:uh:  if only you were as inpatient with your car, maybe shit would get done, w/e torta, there it is, you come out in it so go call ur momma so she can see her lil burnt butterball on the internet.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=x7aRuWLcHLk
> *



NICE VID


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10337397
> *NICE VID
> *


thanks, i hope to get more footage this weekend at a local rideout, so i can make a longer video. :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

DAVID........We squeezed the oranges for the donkey.............


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Tell pops im ready for a job painting!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, backbumpercaprice, *GuCcIcRoWnViC,* CadillacRoyalty

:wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*HERES THE VIDEO! BLVD ACES DOING IT RIGHT. *


BLVD ACES C.C. MIAMI, FL


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, 96' lincoln


:scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 5 2008, 02:52 AM~10340436
> *HERES THE VIDEO! BLVD ACES DOING IT RIGHT.
> BLVD ACES C.C. MIAMI, FL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 5 2008, 02:57 AM~10340447
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DRòN, 96' lincoln
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
go to sleep ***** we gotta a long day ahead of us!


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 5 2008, 03:52 AM~10340436
> *HERES THE VIDEO! BLVD ACES DOING IT RIGHT.
> BLVD ACES C.C. MIAMI, FL
> *


TIGHT VIDEO


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

also check one i made last year with some small program.... 
Boulevard Aces Picnic


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

TRIPPLE POST
:biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 5 2008, 04:28 AM~10340728
> *also check one i made last year with some small program....
> Boulevard Aces Picnic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 11:52 PM~10340436
> *HERES THE VIDEO! BLVD ACES DOING IT RIGHT.
> BLVD ACES C.C. MIAMI, FL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 4 2008, 06:59 PM~10338016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: THAT BITCH IS BRIGHTER THAN A MUTHAFUCKA EVEN THE SUN IS GOING TO HATE BIMMING ON THAT :cheesy: SO U READY TO PAINT SHIT IM TIRED OF PAINTING COME AND GET MY SPOT :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LUIS THE CLUB IS LOOKING SICK...I CANT WAIT TO RIDE MY SHYT OUT THERE WITH THA REST OF YALL... 

***** THE VIC IS LOOKIN DEAD SERIOUS....CONGRATS ***** :thumbsup: THE WAIT IS OVER LOL MAD PROPS U DESTROYIN THE VIC GAME

ILL JOIN ALL YALL ****** REAL SOON AND JAIRO DONT WORRY BOUT DAT NERD WITH THA LINC ON 4'S THAT ROYAL LINCOLN GONNA GIVE HIM THA CHOP CHOP LOL & HE DONT WANT ME 2 TAKE HIS ASS BAK 2 MEMORY LANE AND REFRESH HIS MEMORY BOUT THA LINCOLN GAME LOLZ


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

que bola tito


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i cant find da flier for 2morrow

what time does every1 meet up & where?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

trying out the new account :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 1 2008, 08:43 AM~10306030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  whoes riden out tommor??, hope it dont rain so we can shoot sum video out there :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 5 2008, 12:02 PM~10341899
> *i cant find da flier for 2morrow
> 
> what time does every1 meet up & where?
> *


LISTEN UP FOR ALL THOSE TRU RYDERS THAT CAN MAKE OUT 2MORROW RAIN OR SHINE BE BY THE PARK AT 3:30 LETS KEEP IT CLEAN NO BEEF OR STUNNIN AT 4:30 ON DOT WE HEADIN DOWN BIRD TO US 1 PASS TRU THE GROVE MEET UP AT WASTON ISLAND AFTER BEACH BOUND HOPE IT DONT RAIN ON US AT THE BEACH, SEE YOU :nicoderm: ALL THE TRU RYDERS TOM


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 5 2008, 01:27 PM~10342025
> * whoes riden out tommor??, hope it dont rain so we can shoot sum video out there  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


and pictures :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 5 2008, 01:04 PM~10342190
> *and pictures :biggrin:
> *


  WAT CAR CLUBS ARE RYDIN TOMM???I KNOW LOWLYFE N ROLLIN ARE GONA BE RIDEN DEEP ALL LINED UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHO ESLE??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25 TH STREET RIDERS


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 5 2008, 01:09 PM~10342200
> * WAT CAR CLUBS ARE RYDIN TOMM???I KNOW LOWLYFE N ROLLIN ARE GONA BE RIDEN DEEP ALL LINED UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WHO ESLE??
> *



im riding wit the paparazzi .. hes gon be taking pics and videos . :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 5 2008, 10:27 AM~10342025
> * whoes riden out tommor??, hope it dont rain so we can shoot sum video out there  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



bear cc is going

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*, Bowtie South, *sweet fleet, low low mamii*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 5 2008, 08:48 PM~10343862
> *bear come culo is going
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Getting ready to hit up SHOWGIRLS!!!!!
:biggrin: Anyone want to come? :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:angry: That rain on that radar looks like its coming hard...... Hopefully it rains all night to have a clear day


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 5 2008, 06:52 PM~10343880
> *:0
> *


stfu cartman


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 5 2008, 02:09 PM~10342200
> * WAT CAR CLUBS ARE RYDIN TOMM???I KNOW LOWLYFE N ROLLIN ARE GONA BE RIDEN DEEP ALL LINED UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WHO ESLE??
> *


BOULEVARD ACES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING MIAMI!!!!!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 5 2008, 09:27 AM~10342025
> * whoes riden out tommor??, hope it dont rain so we can shoot sum video out there  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Elegance going to be riding out there as well....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

filled my tank to get ready to ride...


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol wish i could go have no ride lol


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

guys can i go to the ride out let me know thanks


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

COUPE DE BEAR :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

LOW LYFE AS WELLL


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

UCE is rollin out for the cruise...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oso wat it dew ma *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

all yall ****** be safe ridein to the rideout!!!!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 6 2008, 10:08 AM~10346589
> *filled my tank to get ready to ride...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ABOUT TO LEAVE THE HOUSE TO HIT THE CRUISE, SEE YOU ALL OUT AT TROPICAL PARK !!!!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 5 2008, 12:45 PM~10342118
> *LISTEN UP FOR ALL THOSE TRU RYDERS THAT CAN MAKE OUT 2MORROW RAIN OR SHINE BE BY THE PARK AT 3:30 LETS KEEP IT CLEAN NO BEEF OR STUNNIN AT 4:30 ON DOT WE HEADIN DOWN BIRD TO US 1 PASS TRU THE GROVE MEET UP AT WASTON ISLAND AFTER BEACH BOUND HOPE IT DONT RAIN ON US AT THE BEACH, SEE YOU  :nicoderm: ALL THE TRU RYDERS TOM
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

i see you up Bubba..... that mean u riding :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> i see you up Bubba..... that mean u riding :biggrin:
> [/quo :no: :no: :no: I STAY IN DA HOOD


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 6 2008, 07:24 PM~10349092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

my hommies are doing BIG boy things on lil boyz buget! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Apr 6 2008, 04:36 PM~10349141
> *my hommies are doing BIG boy things on lil boyz buget! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



i get NERVOUS when i see this screen name online :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 6 2008, 04:26 PM~10349101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how far are the uppers extended on this one?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

The rideout was off the chain...one time to all the clubs that went...it was alot of fun...we should have more rideouts more often...well hope some peeps tock more pics i forgot my camara home...( :thumbsup: To Elegance,Aces,Rollin,Straight Pimpin,and any other clubs i forgot to mention)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.................whos going?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn nice pic


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, Luxury Roller, Boulevard305, *monte24*



where u get lost at fool


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

*Lowridergame305 * :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, Mazda350,* sickassscion, Luxury Roller


1m high nigggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Made You A Hater

wat dey do???


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Your an idiot...That accord lookin clean today....theres like a fuckin hurricane passin by hialeah...lol... :werd: :dunno:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..............................TODAY AT TROPICAL PARK


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 6 2008, 07:26 PM~10350344
> *Your an idiot...That accord lookin clean today....theres like a fuckin hurricane passin by hialeah...lol... :werd:  :dunno:
> *




***** it looking like the eye passing thru ***** cuz it stopped but dont worry imma go grease the wheels before ther dun in the morning lolget it w-d fourty lol


miami where any situation can happen to ulol *****


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 6 2008, 06:51 PM~10350559
> ****** it looking like the eye passing thru ***** cuz it stopped but dont worry imma go grease the wheels before ther dun in the morning lolget it w-d fourty lol
> miami where any situation can happen to ulol *****
> *


You need to get some rest....Forget your wheels and ur w-d 40...ok...now go inside and go to bed..u've had enough for one day...lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wtf is wrong wit u u fool u go put ur lil family to sleep dad 

go sing ur bed time storysss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DADEROLLERSC.C. (Apr 6, 2008)

DADE ROLLERS C.C.
MIA'S FINEST CAR CLUB


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

I will post more tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


videos half way done, and ima post a few pics today and all of em when the video gets done. 





:0 
Today's Birthdays
calendar 6 members are celebrating their birthday today
fabfiveprez(21), BackYardHydraulics(27), *DRòN(21)*, ol-skool-rodda(25), DyminsPop(26), the.arrival(25) :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

oh shit HAPPY BIRTHDAY ***** :cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 7 2008, 06:29 AM~10353382
> *oh shit HAPPY BIRTHDAY *****  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

A lil memory for yesterday
PROPS TO ALL THE RYDERS WHO CAME THROUGH....
HOPE TO DO THIS AGAIN SOMETIME


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ONE MO :biggrin: 
FOR NOW


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 06:54 AM~10353447
> *ONE MO :biggrin:
> FOR NOW
> 
> *


BOY THEM CHICKS NEED SOME BODY WORK :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 4 2008, 06:59 PM~10338016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waht it dew large chk your PM Thanx!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

AND CHULOW 4 DEM GANGSTA ASS PICS.....[/b]


*I'M UPLOADIN MY PICS NOW SO HOLD TIGHT*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 06:52 AM~10353442
> *A lil memory for yesterday
> PROPS TO ALL THE RYDERS WHO CAME THROUGH....
> HOPE TO DO THIS AGAIN SOMETIME
> ...


BAD AZZ PICS PIMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 6 2008, 08:49 PM~10350545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*ANOTHER 1 4 YA'LL BOYS 4RM DA OTHA ANGLE* :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*SOME PICS I TOOK...*
































































































































*MORE 2 POST*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MY DAWG FLACO DOIN BIG THANG WIT DAT MERC ON 4'S...POSTED UP CRUISIN DA BEACH AND BREACKIN A COUPLE NECKS....*
























































*CHILLIN N POSTED BACK IN HIALEAH*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WHO REMEMBERS THIS ***** HITTIN DA TREE WHILE BREAKIN NECK ON OUR CARS* :biggrin: 








*MY HOMEGURL NEXT 2 MY DAWG D'S H2 ON DEM 30'S...*








*THE SHOW STOPPERS...PICKED UP MORE GIRLS THEN ANY OTHA ******* :biggrin: :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NICE PIX *****


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 7 2008, 07:22 AM~10353539
> *BOY THEM CHICKS NEED SOME BODY WORK :cheesy:
> *


*biiiiitch... you were suppose to focus on your car.... I can tell where your mind is at though :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

AND CHULOW 4 DEM GANGSTA ASS PICS.....</span>[/b]
*I'M UPLOADIN MY PICS NOW SO HOLD TIGHT*
[/b][/quote]
*I dont just do it for the hood, I do it for the LIL FAMILY*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 7 2008, 08:35 AM~10353991
> *MY DAWG FLACO DOIN BIG THANG WIT DAT MERC ON 4'S...POSTED UP CRUISIN DA BEACH AND BREACKIN A COUPLE NECKS....
> 
> 
> ...


  TIGHT MOFO PICS


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 01:19 PM~10354788
> *biiiiitch... you were suppose to focus on your car.... I can tell where your mind is at though :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


more pics chulow :cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Apr 7 2008, 10:25 AM~10354838
> *more pics chulow :cheesy:
> *


shet im working..... trying though


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 01:26 PM~10354848
> *shet im working..... trying though
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 7 2008, 09:42 AM~10353613
> *AND CHULOW 4 DEM GANGSTA ASS PICS.....*
> *I'M UPLOADIN MY PICS NOW SO HOLD TIGHT*
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MADD PROPS TO ALL THE RYDERS THAT CAME OUT TO THE CRUISE N MAKIN THIS HAPPEN, N THANKS TO THE WEATHER IT DIDNT RAIN ON US,IF THEY AINT GONA BE NO SHOW IN MIAMI MITE AS WELL DO THIS AGIAN, WERE WORKIN ON ANOTHER CRUISE ALREADY SOON IF ANYBODY HAS ANY SUGGESTIN IN MAKIN IT BETTER NEXT TIME COMMENT BACK !!! THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Classic Angels


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

I KNOW SOMEONE ELSE TOOK PICS :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 7 2008, 10:32 AM~10354908
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MADD PROPS TO ALL THE RYDERS THAT CAME OUT TO THE CRUISE N MAKIN THIS HAPPEN, N THANKS TO THE WEATHER IT DIDNT RAIN ON US,IF THEY AINT GONA BE NO SHOW IN MIAMI MITE AS WELL DO THIS AGIAN, WERE WORKIN ON ANOTHER CRUISE ALREADY SOON IF ANYBODY HAS ANY SUGGESTIN IN MAKIN IT BETTER NEXT TIME COMMENT BACK !!! THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE
> *


X2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 01:40 PM~10355000
> *I KNOW SOMEONE ELSE TOOK PICS :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: too many, im not gonna post them all up but they all will be in the video.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 10:37 AM~10354964
> *Classic Angels
> 
> *











this bitch is still killin it


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

luis, this is a resized picture of the original, so let me know if u want me to send you a bigger pic.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 11:05 AM~10355229
> *:yes: too many, im not gonna post them all up but they all will be in the video.
> *


i hear yah.......... Tight work.... Now waiting for the video
And nobody rush DRON, editing aint a quick process :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 11:14 AM~10355315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass pic


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 12:12 PM~10355301
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*BAD AS FUCKIN PICS *****!!!!* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 02:38 PM~10355537
> *i hear yah.......... Tight work.... Now waiting for the video
> And nobody rush DRON, editing aint a quick process :biggrin:
> *


lol FOREAL!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NICE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 11:57 AM~10355642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 11:57 AM~10355642
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

double post :uh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 12:08 PM~10355713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

wussup with everyone thinking they photographers now n dayss!!! :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 7 2008, 03:35 PM~10356007
> *wussup with everyone thinking they photographers now n dayss!!! :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 10:51 AM~10355120
> *
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

more later today. (i only brought a few pics to work on my usb to load em)


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

sum1 should post these on a separate topic , show every1 else how miami duz , these came out nice


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey big ups to my dawg Miguel and Dron... for coming thru with them gangsta ass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 7 2008, 03:58 PM~10356217
> *sum1 should post these on a separate topic , show every1 else how miami duz , these came out nice
> *


i agree. someone wanna step forward and do it?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 01:58 PM~10356697
> *i agree. someone wanna step forward and do it?
> *


 :0 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW LONG THE PERIOD OF NEW MEMBERS NOT BEING ABLE TO UPLOAD AVATARS, EDIT POSTS AND OTHER FEATURES DONE WITH NEW SCREEN NAMES?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 01:18 PM~10356890
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW LONG THE PERIOD OF NEW MEMBERS NOT BEING ABLE TO UPLOAD AVATARS, EDIT POSTS AND OTHER FEATURES DONE WITH NEW SCREEN NAMES?
> *


30 days


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 7 2008, 02:20 PM~10356921
> *30 days
> *


 :biggrin: DA DA DA DA DAMMIT MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 01:30 PM~10355465
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats up to all you Miami boyz, all you guys where lookin Tight as hell yesterday. Lets Keep them LOWLOWS alive.......


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2008, 12:57 PM~10355642
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THX DRON DAT SHIT CAME OUT HARD HOMIE...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn...nice work dron


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *DOUBLE-O*, ripsta85

*WUTZ UP HOMIE. ATLEAST U SEEN MY SHIT LOOKIN LIK SHIT FROM WUT IT IS NOW OUT OF THE SHOP * :biggrin: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 7 2008, 12:35 PM~10356007
> *wussup with everyone thinking they photographers now n dayss!!! :uh:
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MY DAWG MO WHEN HE WAS PUTTIN IT DOWN WIT DA PINSTRIPPIN AND LEAVIN...*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 7 2008, 03:41 PM~10357626
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, DOUBLE-O, ripsta85
> 
> ...


before and after


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 7 2008, 06:46 PM~10357661
> *MY DAWG MO WHEN HE WAS PUTTIN IT DOWN WIT DA PINSTRIPPIN AND LEAVIN...
> 
> 
> ...


mo gettin dowwwnnnnn boiiii


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn fuckin nice picz


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 7 2008, 06:46 PM~10357661
> *MY DAWG MO WHEN HE WAS PUTTIN IT DOWN WIT DA PINSTRIPPIN AND LEAVIN...
> 
> 
> ...


MO DID A GOOD JOB GETTIN DOWN ON THA VIC :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats up miami....yesterday was a good day...loved the rideout....soon well have me in a low low....hope this wendesday the hangout gets chunky againi..laterz...


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 7 2008, 10:32 AM~10354908
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MADD PROPS TO ALL THE RYDERS THAT CAME OUT TO THE CRUISE N MAKIN THIS HAPPEN, N THANKS TO THE WEATHER IT DIDNT RAIN ON US,IF THEY AINT GONA BE NO SHOW IN MIAMI MITE AS WELL DO THIS AGIAN, WERE WORKIN ON ANOTHER CRUISE ALREADY SOON IF ANYBODY HAS ANY SUGGESTIN IN MAKIN IT BETTER NEXT TIME COMMENT BACK !!! THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: fuk it we should do this 1st sunday of every month,nice weather yesterday,nice rides, n no beef :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 7 2008, 08:34 PM~10358502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo to who ever owners this black town car that shit is fuckin clean


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 7 2008, 05:34 PM~10358502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man i havent seen that homie for the longest, i even forgot his name... :biggrin: 
shet holla at me........


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 7 2008, 05:48 PM~10358603
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: fuk it we should do this 1st sunday of every month,nice weather yesterday,nice rides, n no beef  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

For Sale in Orlando--Car is originally from MIA..

$3200 OBO


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 7 2008, 11:07 AM~10355256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMn that car keeps gettin better and better :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 7 2008, 06:34 PM~10358502
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*DAWG WHOEVER DA FUCK U R...MAD FUCKIN PROPS ON THIS PICS I HOPIN SUM1 CAUGHT ME ROLLIN N TUCKIN DEM 4'S WIT DA GANGSTA LEAN...*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Luxury Roller, *Boulevard305*

WAS GOOD LUIS...THE LAC WAS LOOKIN HARD YEST


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MORE PICS THAT MY PEOPLES HAVE SENT ME OF DA VIC,,,*
































:biggrin:


----------



## DADEROLLERS1STLADY (Apr 7, 2008)

JORDI :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 7 2008, 09:41 PM~10360350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...........for sale?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 8 2008, 09:22 AM~10362496
> *...........for sale?
> *



Yep its on 25th and 89place. He's asking 18k obo :angel:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 8 2008, 07:12 AM~10362697
> *Yep its on 25th and 89place. He's asking 18k obo  :angel:
> *


CHEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 04:07 PM~10357806
> *
> *


CULLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOTTTTEEEEEEE


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 8 2008, 07:12 AM~10362697
> *Yep its on 25th and 89place. He's asking 18k obo  :angel:
> *






nope! this is not that one! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

LOOKN 4 SUM 14'Z GOLD,BLK,OR CROME..HOLLA


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Regal SWEET ORANGE Comin out SOON*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

IS THAT CAR IN A INTERIOR SHOP ON 103RD? i think i saw a orange regal there today


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTIAL SHYT_@Apr 8 2008, 08:45 AM~10363180
> *LOOKN 4 SUM 14'Z GOLD,BLK,OR CROME..HOLLA
> *


I got some 14x7 Zeniths 72 black spokes and hubs on coker 5.20s $ 800


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 8 2008, 10:25 AM~10363964
> *IS THAT CAR IN A INTERIOR SHOP ON 103RD? i think i saw a orange regal there today
> *


Yea I was gettin the Roof Done..


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

LOWLYFE MUTHAFUCKAZ


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

3 pump 8 battery setup for sale need it gone pm me for prices

also i have this 26 inch lowrider bike for sale... bike has etched mirrors, engraved light, custom forks.(doesnot come with hadlebars)


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 8 2008, 01:28 PM~10364378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ass pic D!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 8 2008, 11:28 AM~10364378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the wips are looking crazy thats wats up


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: WAS UP WITH EVERYONE HAD FUN AT THE RIDEOUT THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Apr 8 2008, 02:10 PM~10364221
> *Yea I was gettin the Roof Done..
> *


goin lolo?


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 8 2008, 12:19 PM~10364793
> *goin lolo?
> *


wat u mean goin???? they been done with it.. did u see it on a flat bed?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

na...i saw it parked behind the gate this mornin (8:00)


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

well congratz homie..it looked real nice when i passed by it


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

YALL BOYS READY 4 THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I SEE U DOUBLE O WHY U NEVER ANSWER YOUR PHONE BITCH.I NEEDED HELP LAST TIME WHEN I WAS AROUND YOUR AREA.I BET U HERD MY MESSAGES AND U SAID FUCK THAT ***** BUT ITS COOL


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 8 2008, 02:51 PM~10365085
> *YALL BOYS READY 4 THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> *


Yeah ima b out there


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SUP BITHCES


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY HOW YOU DOING..............


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 06:27 PM~10358943
> *Man i havent seen that homie for the longest, i even forgot his name... :biggrin:
> shet holla at me........
> *


yea man thats my boy and ya that truck is still around looking hard as fuck.


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MIA'S FINEST BABY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

for sale 1991 presidential top.58k miles..

1,400.00..obo...


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

for sale 1991 fleetwood...58k miles....

1,400...obo


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 8 2008, 03:56 PM~10366295
> *for sale 1991 fleetwood...58k miles....
> 
> 1,400...obo
> ...


it runs?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IN SEARCH OF A 86 Buick Regal Front Grill New Used WHATEVER NEED ONE QUICK PM ME IF U KNO OF ANYONE OR WHERE I CAN GET ONE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, *300ways*, rollin lincoln, *sickassscion*, *dominicano3o5* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 8 2008, 04:02 PM~10366798
> *IN SEARCH OF A 86 Buick Regal Front Grill New Used WHATEVER NEED ONE QUICK PM ME IF U KNO OF ANYONE OR WHERE I CAN GET ONE
> *


i have one for you...its crispy clean...its a 1;24 scale model car...does that work for you...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *sickassscion, Made You A Hater, Lowridergame305, 300ways* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

All Them Crown Vics Needa Step Up There Game With This Shit Right Here Posted On Sunday At The Rideout Shit Is Serious


































:loco: :loco: :loco: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

And That Bitch Got A five Speed Floor Shifter Niggga Nasty Runnner


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> All Them Crown Vics Needa Step Up There Game With This Shit Right Here Posted On Sunday At The Rideout Shit Is Serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ya his shit chopppin here's a link to his whip....he also ride'z to towerz 
http://www.supermotors.net/vehicles/registry/11342


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 8 2008, 04:28 PM~10366533
> *it runs?
> *




OF
COURSE


RUNS AND DRIVE PERFECT..AND AC


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

shit looks bad...dino?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

$$ FOR SALE !! 86' CUTLASS 

PM ME OFFERS..


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 8 2008, 06:59 PM~10367236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O shit....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

is anyone goin to the Last Laff car show at Crazy Horse sunday ??


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 8 2008, 08:30 PM~10367479
> *is anyone goin to the Last Laff car show at Crazy Horse sunday ??
> *


Rollin will be out there...


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

BAK IN 03'


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

want this sold..make offers


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FIRST 300 TUCKING 24`S IN MIAMI GOT AIR? PSSSssssSSSttttt
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:



















:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

MIAMI IM ON MY WAY *****!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10367770
> *Rollin will be out there...
> *



*YES SIR ROLLIN WILL B OUT THERE...*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

might as well finish posting these up. all the other pics will be in the video.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 8 2008, 07:30 PM~10367479
> *is anyone goin to the Last Laff car show at Crazy Horse sunday ??
> *



It's $30 to enter and the cash prizes are only for bikini contest and hydros...........and spectators pay $10 to enter :uh:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

that last laff show is wack as fuck


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 9 2008, 10:26 AM~10371453
> *that last laff show is wack as fuck
> *


WELL IF PEOPLE WOULD BRING THERE CARS AND NOT KEEP THEM HOME WE CAN MAKE IT GOOD AND NOT WACK AS FUCK LIKE U SAY 

BLVD ACES 305


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 9 2008, 02:02 AM~10370186
> *might as well finish posting these up. all the other pics will be in the video.
> 
> 
> ...


 Tight work DRON!!! Its a shame i got it with the back jacked up but oh well


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 9 2008, 08:38 AM~10371549
> *WELL IF PEOPLE WOULD BRING THERE CARS AND NOT KEEP THEM HOME WE CAN MAKE IT GOOD AND NOT WACK AS FUCK LIKE U SAY
> 
> BLVD ACES 305
> *


X2


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 9 2008, 10:38 AM~10371549
> *WELL IF PEOPLE WOULD BRING THERE CARS AND NOT KEEP THEM HOME WE CAN MAKE IT GOOD AND NOT WACK AS FUCK LIKE U SAY
> 
> BLVD ACES 305
> *


ok. take your car. my car aint out yet


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 9 2008, 11:32 AM~10371966
> *ok. take your car. my car aint out yet
> *


IT WILL BE OUT REAL SOON TRUST ME ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 9 2008, 12:52 PM~10372649
> *IT WILL BE OUT REAL SOON TRUST ME ON THAT  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *rollinchampagne, lowridermovement*

*I SEE HOMIE... QUE BOLA!!!* :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 9 2008, 12:55 PM~10373691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


could this shit be any fuking bigger :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Still Looking For The Front Grill Of A 86 Buick Regal Doese Anyone Kno Whos Got OnE PM If Yall Kno Of Any Info Plzz


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 9 2008, 03:05 PM~10375203
> *Still Looking For The Front Grill Of A 86 Buick Regal Doese Anyone Kno Whos Got OnE PM If Yall Kno Of Any Info Plzz
> *


Hey im tellin you that i got one for you its just a lil small scale 1:24...fits raw i even painted it for u that bad ass color u lookin for....


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 9 2008, 03:00 PM~10373243
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, rollinchampagne, lowridermovement
> 
> ...


dime *****, what you up too, couple of car shows coming, im ready to roll... about crown vic steppin up, your the daddy right now fuck what people say


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 9 2008, 07:05 PM~10375203
> *Still Looking For The Front Grill Of A 86 Buick Regal Doese Anyone Kno Whos Got OnE PM If Yall Kno Of Any Info Plzz
> *


oye exotica, still waiting for the tongue jack for the aluminum trailer...


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 9 2008, 04:05 PM~10375203
> *Still Looking For The Front Grill Of A 86 Buick Regal Doese Anyone Kno Whos Got OnE PM If Yall Kno Of Any Info Plzz
> *



how come u don't have one u be selling all type of shit and don't have one???? LOL i know someone that have one am see if he want to sell it..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 9 2008, 06:28 PM~10375993
> *dime *****, what you up too, couple of car shows coming, im ready to roll... about crown vic steppin up, your the daddy right now fuck what people say
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: BUT IT LOOKS KRAZY N HARD ASS FUCK...</span> I FIND IT FUNNY THO... [/b] :biggrin:  :0  :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 9 2008, 02:55 PM~10373691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEONE'S A LIL HAPPY. :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *rollinchampagne*, Luxury Roller, david, dominicano3o5

was goood niggaa :biggrin:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 9 2008, 08:41 PM~10376125
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rollinchampagne, Luxury Roller, david, dominicano3o5
> 
> ...


de verdad que cuando la gente se hace de dinero, se les olvidas los demas... wazzup fool, when you gunna get drunk and fall on your knees again...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinchampagne, hi3s'ssan, david, dominicano3o5
wat dey do fellas


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 9 2008, 06:42 PM~10376136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10376149
> *de verdad que cuando la gente se hace de dinero, se les olvidas los demas... wazzup fool, when you gunna get drunk and fall on your knees again...
> *


naw naw tu eres el del dinero..lol...i been here tryna bring tha lincoln out... i was chillen with ***** jairo and all em the other day and u were missin in action lol and tha drunk shyt u talkin bout i got no clue what u talking about lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 9 2008, 08:57 PM~10376287
> *naw naw tu eres el del dinero..lol...i been here tryna bring tha lincoln out... i was chillen with ***** jairo and all em the other day and u were missin in action lol and tha drunk shyt u talkin bout i got no clue what u talking about lol  :biggrin:
> *


you really want me to refresh your memory when you was catching beef with someone at watson and you climbed your roof and when you jumped off you fell on your knees... i was missing in action but you know how it is i couldnt go to the rideout cause i was working...


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 9 2008, 08:54 PM~10376266
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


worship me, and people worship you cause you the daddy of crown vic's... dale ***** be doing big thangs...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 9 2008, 09:03 PM~10376350
> *you really want me to refresh your memory when you was catching beef with someone at watson and you climbed your roof and when you jumped off you fell on your knees... i was missing in action but you know how it is i couldnt go to the rideout cause i was working...
> *



:0 :0 :0 CONYO CLASE MUELA LOL WELL YEA I KNOW HOW THAT SHYT IS...FUCK IT YOU DONT WORK U DONT SHINE LOL... HOWS EVERYTHING WITH THE CAR(S) LOL


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 9 2008, 09:27 PM~10376584
> *:0  :0  :0  CONYO CLASE MUELA LOL WELL YEA I KNOW HOW THAT SHYT IS...FUCK IT YOU DONT WORK U DONT SHINE LOL... HOWS EVERYTHING WITH THE CAR(S) LOL
> *


everything is going good the 53 is about to get painted and the impala just cruising still learning the handlegrip to hop this tareco, once i finish the 53 completely then the impala gets a complete makeover frame off and thats it im done with fucking cars...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC+Apr 9 2008, 07:34 PM~10376052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn a lay it low ghost. lol yeah ***** build them shit's so u can ride the fuck out!


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 9 2008, 10:19 PM~10377166
> *X2 dawg well build em n just let the shows do da talkin!!! Bank thats shit up...
> Damn a lay it low ghost. lol yeah ***** build them shit so u can ride the fuck out!
> *


wassup... thanks for the ghost but part... i be building and reading shyt at the same time... sorry i can multitask myself n what not...lmao


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life+Apr 8 2008, 09:02 PM~10367274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir but im gonna leave the car at home like talk a lot says!! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And they say dem Low Lyfe boys can't ball......Well D D D Dammm!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LARGE, wantsome, KING 305

Aw shit what it dew Mr.SWING WATCHA BRING!!! :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR*, GuCcIcRoWnViC, *DRòN
*

*
WUT IT DO PIMPIN!!!*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 9 2008, 05:21 PM~10374303
> *
> *


you posting pix= FAIL! lol


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

what they do miami... so what the deal is for the last laff car show... what car clubs gonna be out there... count on rollin c.c.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 10 2008, 12:16 AM~10378817
> *:uh: Not yet just trying something out.......
> Yes sir but im gonna leave the car at home like talk a lot says!!  :biggrin:
> *



YO A FOOL HOMMIE LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i see u rollinchampagne


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MISTER ED 

U GOT MAIL :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 9 2008, 03:45 PM~10375028
> *could this shit be  any fuking bigger :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Dats a self portrait!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

stock g-frame for sale ........ pm for price


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Apr 10 2008, 01:44 PM~10381424
> *Dats a self portrait!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 10 2008, 11:23 AM~10381735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any one know anywhere local for wide white tires?


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 10 2008, 12:26 AM~10378889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *Evelitog*, REST IN PEACE c.c
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 10 2008, 04:31 PM~10382875
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog, REST IN PEACE c.c
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Bola ? ? ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Apr 10 2008, 03:46 PM~10383017
> *Que Bola ? ? ?
> *


chillen cuh!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Who's coming to Towers tommorow, should be good......?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 10 2008, 02:02 PM~10383155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

EXECUTION LET ME KNO WHOW MUCH UR INBOX IS FULL CUZ U GOT TOO MANY MESSAGES BUT JUST HOLLA AT ME FOOL NEED THAT GRILL FOR THE REGAL DALE


SICKASSSCION NEEDS TO STOP THA SMOKING

MONTE24 NEED TO LEARN HOW TO POST PICS

ROLLINCHAMPANE I GOT UR JACK COMING REAL SOON

DOMINICANO305 ***** ITS LIKE EBAY IN DIS BITCH LOL


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 10:10 AM~10380195
> *i see u rollinchampagne
> *


shyt i see you too fool, when is your tareco on wheels coming out, you :loco: on everything you doing and its never gonna hit the streets.


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

*
Florida Oranges!!!!!*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

its comin soon...watch


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

and how u like to say "Hold Tight!!!" lmao


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Apr 10 2008, 07:28 PM~10384529
> *
> Florida Oranges!!!!!
> 
> ...


yo dominicano305, what orange is that...


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 07:32 PM~10384554
> *and how u like to say "Hold Tight!!!" lmao
> *


hold tight ladies n gentlemen creepin cutty is building something and its about to hit the streets (in another 5 years)...lmao


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao de pinga *****


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

***** its cash too, i just dropped 11000 for my motor and trans


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 07:35 PM~10384580
> ****** its cash too, i just dropped 11000 for my motor and trans
> *


sorry its not my fault that your building a show car but at the same time ima be seeing you in countyline dragway racing other mother fuckers... dawg you shoulve just put alot of fucking chrome on the engine and enjoy the fucking car instead you building all this shyt, shyt another idea, you shoulve built the motor little by little and at the same time with the stock engine enjoy the fucking car thats what im doing with the truck... im building something too but it wont be done anytime soon... im first finishing the 53 then the impala and then jumping back to the truck and calling it done with cars...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

fuk it *****...honestly its almost ready

and i aint racin no one...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 04:40 PM~10384613
> *fuk it *****...honestly its almost ready
> 
> and i aint racin no one...
> *


how can u build a runner and say ur not gonna race anyone...thas like building a hopper and saying your not gonna nose up.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 10 2008, 07:52 PM~10384717
> *how can u build a runner and say ur not gonna race anyone...thas like building a hopper and saying your not gonna nose up.... :biggrin:
> *


i really dont even know what the hell hes building cause hes building too much but unusefull like he says...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Apr 10 2008, 07:28 PM~10384529
> *
> Florida Oranges!!!!!
> 
> ...


DAME HOMIE REAGLL LOOKIN FUCKIN NICE LIKE THAT COLOR...


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 10 2008, 05:15 PM~10384948
> *DAME HOMIE REAGLL LOOKIN FUCKIN NICE LIKE THAT COLOR...
> *



Thanks and it still not Wet sand and Buf


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

DANIEL AND SONS PAINT AND BODY


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

95 lac 4 sale asking 9000 or trade for any 90 and up clean caprice, or 87 cutty or monte


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 10 2008, 05:41 PM~10385216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Apr 10 2008, 07:28 PM~10384529
> *
> Florida Oranges!!!!!
> 
> ...


damn mad propz on the regal cuzo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 10 2008, 08:41 PM~10385216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Apr 10 2008, 05:28 PM~10384529
> *
> Florida Oranges!!!!!
> 
> ...


very nice. can never go wrong with an orange regal.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*REGAL AND ESCALADES R LOOKIN REAL GOOD. *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 10 2008, 07:56 PM~10384755
> *i really dont even know what the hell hes building cause hes building too much but unusefull like he says...
> *


i'm building it cuz i like it...not cuz i wanna take it to the track..

its like people that build full blown show cars with 4pumps and chrome/painted undiez and don't hop shit...they build it cuz they like it...not to show it off or impress anyone..but w/e


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

and i dont understand whats "unuseful" about what i am building??


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

creepin post some pics of ur motor


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

will do when its all done...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i wanna see wat a 11000 drivetrain on a cutty looks like, must be serious


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Apr 11 2008, 10:11 AM~10389404
> *i wanna see wat a 11000 drivetrain on a cutty looks like, must be serious
> *



x2


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MISTER ED

:wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *DRòN*, INKSTINCT003
:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LAS PUTA hno: :wave: 

SOUND OF REVENGE, PINK86REGAL, Luxury Roller, DRòN


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TRtGil4MwQQ&feature=related

T BONE IS IN THE HOUSEE ....IN THE HOUSE BABYYYY!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 11 2008, 11:23 AM~10389793
> *LAS PUTA  hno:  :wave:
> 
> SOUND OF REVENGE, PINK86REGAL, Luxury Roller, DRòN
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Apr 10 2008, 04:28 PM~10384529
> *
> Florida Oranges!!!!!
> 
> ...


NICE ASS ORANGE :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 11 2008, 08:07 AM~10389694
> *MISTER ED
> 
> :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> ...


WHAT UP MY NIGGAHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FOR SALE 87 CUTLASS, 2 PUMP SETUP, 10 SWITCHES, A/C, 307 ENGINE,V8 VERY CLEAN ALL ORIGINAL. CCE PUMPS


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2008, 12:10 PM~10390091
> *WHAT UP MY NIGGAHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ORALE PUTA


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2008, 12:10 PM~10390091
> *WHAT UP MY NIGGAHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:wave: whats the deal *****!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 11 2008, 09:13 AM~10390114
> *:wave: whats the deal *****!
> *


CHILLEN MAKING THINGS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> ORALE MI FAVRITO A MIGO :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10390136
> *CHILLEN MAKING THINGS BETTER :biggrin:
> *


:yes: peace maker. 

i see you SOUND OF REVENGE!
:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 11 2008, 09:18 AM~10390160
> *:yes: peace maker.
> 
> i see you SOUND OF REVENGE!
> ...


IM GOING TO BECOME A P[RIEST :angel:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2008, 12:19 PM~10390161
> *IM GOING TO BECOME A P[RIEST :angel:
> *


hell i'd go to that church! :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

EVIL EMPTY OUT UR PM BOX ITS FULL


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 11 2008, 12:12 PM~10390102
> *FOR SALE 87 CUTLASS, 2 PUMP SETUP, 10 SWITCHES, A/C, 307 ENGINE,V8 VERY CLEAN ALL ORIGINAL.  CCE PUMPS
> 
> 
> ...


how much are you asking for cause a buddy a mines is looking for a car...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 11 2008, 09:23 AM~10390198
> *EVIL EMPTY OUT UR PM BOX ITS FULL
> *


its empty now :dunno: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2008, 10:19 AM~10390161
> *IM GOING TO BECOME A P[RIEST :angel:
> *



:biggrin: 

THAT MAKEZ TWO OF US!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10390444
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THAT MAKEZ TWO OF US!
> *



now you my friend are a liar! :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10390444
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THAT MAKEZ TWO OF US!
> *




I DONT THINK MEXICAN PRIEST ARE ALLOWED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Apr 11 2008, 11:03 AM~10390510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: WE DRINK TOO DAMN MUCH. :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 11 2008, 01:09 PM~10390566
> *:yes: JUST ON THIS ONE BRO....
> :yes:  WE DRINK TOO DAMN MUCH.  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 11 2008, 09:53 AM~10390444
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THAT MAKEZ TWO OF US!
> *


LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i put my money where it counts...INSIDE the motor-not around, NO "pretty chrome" here, but quality parts...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 11 2008, 12:13 PM~10391500
> *i put my money where it counts...INSIDE the motor-not around, NO "pretty chrome" here, but quality parts...
> *


i gree with you homie but some of us put money in the in inside of the block and the out side....... :yes:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

does any one have a driver side...rear rocker panel 4/a fleetwood get at me 3054569082 Q!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

4340 Forged steel crankshaft - 4.000" stroke 
• 4340 Forged H-beam rods
• Mahle Forged pistons / 12.5:1 compression
• Mahle file fit rings
• New DART 4 bolt splayed block painted color of your choice 
• Dura-bond cam bearings
• Block plug kit
• Oil filter adapter
• Solid roller camshaft
• Comp Cams belt drive timing set
• Custom gasket set
• Chrome timing cover
• Professional products balancer
• Balancer bolt
• Melling high volume oil pump
• Melling oil pump drive shaft
• Melling oil pump pickup
• Solid roller lifters
• Ported Dart Pro 1 aluminum heads
• ARP Head bolts
• 7/16 screw in rocker studs
• Stud girdles
• Comp cam push rods and guide plates
• Aluminum full roller rocker arms
• Open plenum manifold
• Chrome valve covers
• Chrome oil pan
• Autolite spark plugs
• Oil filter
• New 12pt bolt kit
• Moroso custom fit 8mm wires and loom kit
• Your choice of red, blue, yellow or black. 
• Custom built Holley carburetor by AED
• MSD Distributor 

FOR SALE 15,000


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2008, 03:23 PM~10391617
> *i gree with you homie but some of us put  money in the in inside of the block and the out side....... :yes:
> *




I GOT A 388 POWER RANGER MOTOR


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

EVIL DID U SWAP OUT THAT V6 WITH ALL THAT CHROME FROM THE REGAL


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 11 2008, 12:32 PM~10391701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna put that in my go cart :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2008, 03:23 PM~10391617
> *i gree with you homie but some of us put  money in the in inside of the block and the out side....... :yes:
> *


if i was more paid...shit my engine would look bad...but i'm on a budget..shit i'm only 19 lol little by little... and that motor looks bad


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10391723
> *EVIL DID U SWAP OUT THAT V6 WITH ALL THAT CHROME FROM THE REGAL
> *


no i swapped the v6 for a 4 banger they told me it would give me power :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

but 15000 for just a motor...is painful lol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 11 2008, 12:39 PM~10391763
> *if i was more paid...shit my engine would look bad...but i'm on a budget..shit i'm only 19 lol little by little... and that motor looks bad
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh shit lol


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

HERE EVIL THIS ONES BETTER


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SORRY I MEAN THIS ONE


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I HEAR THERE A 4 STOKE KING OF MIAMI


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that an old motor right? looks niice


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, FucK ALL, Luxury Roller, majikmike0118, *monte24*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

towers tonight.......................university and 595


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whos going to the show on sunday????


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

1986 primer t-top cutty new intrior cheap needs to go pm me for more info


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Car Show Sunday......................maroone Chevrolet in Pembroke Pines, just WEST of university drive on Pines Blvd...............10 am till 4 pm, awards , prizes including flat screen T.v.s


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 11 2008, 03:41 PM~10392340
> *that an old motor right? looks niice
> *


 if ur talking about mine, no its not that old? its a 87 sbc?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey iimpalaa i seen ur car tonight at towers tight work homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks............sucio138


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 11 2008, 12:25 PM~10391641
> *does any one have a driver side...rear rocker panel 4/a fleetwood get at me 3054569082 Q!
> 
> 
> ...


i got you  alvaro has my number


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

........... :nicoderm:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

PICNIC JUNE 29 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

-CAROL CITY- :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

i hope the fucking weather changes for the Last Laff Car Show tomorrow cause if not its gonna become a wet t-shirt contest out there...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 12 2008, 02:19 PM~10399047
> *i hope the fucking weather changes for the Last Laff Car Show tomorrow cause if not its gonna become a wet t-shirt contest out there...
> *


X2!!!!! but hey thats ok too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 12 2008, 05:15 PM~10399558
> *X2!!!!! but hey thats ok too :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WAT IT DO MR.SCRAPE :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody need a hood for a 93-96 caddy fleetwood first with 50 bucks takes it pm me the hood is white


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whos going to the wet t-shirt contest tomorrow??? (last laff show at crazy horse)


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 12 2008, 08:52 PM~10400499
> *Whos going to the wet t-shirt contest tomorrow??? (last laff show at crazy horse)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 12 2008, 12:05 PM~10398692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 12 2008, 02:05 PM~10398692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

26" Asanti's For the LOW!!

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZrichiec305


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 12 2008, 11:13 AM~10398725
> *-CAROL CITY- :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuz up *****!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 11 2008, 02:50 PM~10391873
> *SORRY I MEAN THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



AAAW WHATS THIS.....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 12 2008, 07:52 PM~10400499
> *Whos going to the wet t-shirt contest tomorrow??? (last laff show at crazy horse)
> *


At what time does the show start and end. Crazy Horse on State Rd. 9 Right ?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

GOODMORNING HOMIES


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

last laff show is still on...go and support.....show love....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

f.s. full monte ls convertion: header panel(complete) front and rear bumpers and taillamps. also got 2 ss front nose. and nos wet kit with purge. no tank! holla


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...........AFTER THE SHOW , LEAVING MAROONE.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHAT UP MIA............OK IM JUST GETING BACK FROM THE LAST LAFF CAR SHOW....THE SHOW WAS FUCKIN STR8.....MAD PROPZ TO LOWS FOR PUTING ON THE SHOW.....I JUST WANTED TO SAY IT WAS NICE MEETING * CHULOW *FROM LOW LYFE C.C....***** MAD PROPZ ON THE CAR IT WAS VARY NICE SEEING UR WHIP N PERSON FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE U GOT THE MAKEOVER HOMIE....MAD PROPZ TO ALL THE CAR CLUBZ WHO WERE OUT THERE N ALSO MAD PROPZ TO ALL THE SOLOW RIDERZ......I GOT ALOT OF PIC'Z BUT ILL POST THAM LATER CUZ THAT FUCKIN SUN GOT TO ME SO ILL POST THAM LATER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ILL GIVE YALL A LIL PRVIEW..ME FOLLOWING MY DOWG N HIS WIFE 
N HIS MONTE















































OK HERE YALL GO 






































THIS REGAL HIT BACK BUMPER















THAN THIS HAPPEND


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Well i just got back from the crazy horse show..its was an ok show...i mean...what happen to everyone?? but the peeps that were there it was ok...well im out this bitch...peeps post pics...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

riding home... ill post one for now... Props to all that came out and supported this event, all the peeps out there i met cool as F**k.... All the car clubs and solo riders. and all who missed it ill post a few pics...

This one is for the Rollin C.C. who came out there representing hard


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2008, 03:36 PM~10406267
> *
> *


LOW LYFE


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

just got back from the Show.. it was OK but it could of been better if it was at the opa-locka Airport..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2008, 06:36 PM~10406267
> *
> *


DAMN MAN U TAKE VARY GOOD PIC'S....I LIKE TAKEIN PIC'S ALSO BUT MY CAM SUCKZ I NEED TO STEP UP MY CAM GAME LIKE U :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2008, 04:28 PM~10406231
> *riding home... ill post one for now... Props to all that came out and supported this event, all the peeps out there i met cool as F**k.... All the car clubs and solo riders. and all who missed it ill post a few pics...
> 
> This one is for the Rollin C.C. who came out there representing hard
> ...




****** LOW LYFE AND ROLLIN WAS OUT THERE STR8 CHILLIN AND ACTIN A FOOL AND MAKIN DA BEST OUT OF THE SHOW. THE SUN WAS FUCKIN KILLIN US. AND WE WAS STR8 CLOWNIN WIT DEM STRIPPER. MY DAWG CHULOW TOOK MY CAMERA AND WE GOT LIL VIDEO OF DA INSIDE OF THE STRIP CLUB 4 U MOTHA FUCKER DAT DIDN'T COME THREW... BUT OUNCE AGAIN BIG UPS 2 MY DAWG CHULOW DOIN BIG THANGS WIT DAT CAMERA...*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 13 2008, 03:41 PM~10406027
> *WHAT UP MIA............OK IM JUST GETING BACK FROM THE LAST LAFF CAR SHOW....THE SHOW WAS FUCKIN STR8.....MAD PROPZ TO LOWS FOR PUTING ON THE SHOW.....I JUST WANTED TO SAY IT WAS NICE MEETING  CHULOW FROM LOW LYFE C.C....***** MAD PROPZ ON THE CAR IT WAS VARY NICE SEEING UR WHIP N PERSON FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE U GOT THE MAKEOVER HOMIE....MAD PROPZ TO ALL THE CAR CLUBZ WHO WERE OUT THERE N ALSO MAD PROPZ TO ALL THE SOLOW RIDERZ......I GOT ALOT OF PIC'Z BUT ILL POST THAM LATER CUZ THAT FUCKIN SUN GOT TO ME SO ILL POST THAM LATER
> *


*
BACK DAT UP HOMIE. THX 4 SHOWIN DA LUV AND COMIN UP 2 ME CUZO... DAT FUCKIN SUN WAS NO JOKE FOOL. I WAS IN DA STRIP CLUB DA WHOLE FUCKIN TIME FOOL...DALE!!!
*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 13 2008, 06:36 PM~10407585
> *
> ***** LOW LYFE AND ROLLIN WAS OUT THERE STR8 CHILLIN AND ACTIN A FOOL AND MAKIN DA BEST OUT OF THE SHOW. THE SUN WAS FUCKIN KILLIN US. AND WE WAS STR8 CLOWNIN WIT DEM STRIPPER. MY DAWG CHULOW TOOK MY CAMERA AND WE GOT LIL VIDEO OF DA INSIDE OF THE STRIP CLUB 4 U MOTHA FUCKER DAT DIDN'T COME THREW... BUT OUNCE AGAIN BIG UPS 2 MY DAWG CHULOW DOIN BIG THANGS WIT DAT CAMERA...
> *


Thanks to all who showed some love out there... post up the video *******
them hoes in the clubs aint ready for us... lol :biggrin: that sun was beaming... next time im bringing some sunscreen and an umbrella. :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 13 2008, 07:00 PM~10407787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP POSTING HOMIE...... theres NO layitlow without PICTURES!!!
Props homie... Nice meeting you too Dawg!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Apr 13 2008, 05:28 PM~10406231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the bad ass work dawg. Pics are lookin tight!!! uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

SOME MO PICS FOR MY LIL FAM




































PROPS TO THE PEEPS MAKIN IT OUT TO THE HOP....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 13 2008, 09:40 PM~10407609
> *
> BACK DAT UP HOMIE. THX 4 SHOWIN DA LUV AND COMIN UP 2 ME CUZO... DAT FUCKIN SUN WAS NO JOKE FOOL. I WAS IN DA STRIP CLUB DA WHOLE FUCKIN TIME FOOL...DALE!!!
> 
> *


any time cuzo.........damn u lucky man they tryd me they told me I had to be 21 to get in but the fuckd up thing is may 1st ill be 21 but w.e. i still had a good time


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*PROPS TO ALL THE WINNERS*
AND TO THE ONES WHO DIDNT GET ANYTHING...... I GIVE YOU THESE PICS.... ENJOY MIAMI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

PM ME FOR MORE PICS HOMIE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

***** HERE YA GO :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

A little something i did a while back havent been around the 59 is getting some work done to it :biggrin: :biggrin: t


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x2 for chulow for them pix


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*LOW LYFE

*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

chulow is taking some nice pics....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 13 2008, 07:28 PM~10408095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chulow

nice fuckin pic'z


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Scarface, lowriderboy, JAMESDCOBB, STARMAN69, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Chulow, CadillacNick, 59IMPALAon24s

Wats up homie!!!

Chulow u take some bad ass pics!! mad props!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*PROPS TO MY LOW LYFE ******














































*


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 13 2008, 09:47 PM~10408233
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Scarface, lowriderboy, JAMESDCOBB, STARMAN69, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Chulow, CadillacNick, 59IMPALAon24s
> 
> ...


was good homie


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for the props everyone...  Just the begining
 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ill post more picz tommor for yall *****'z who dident make the show


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 11 2008, 12:50 PM~10391873
> *SORRY I MEAN THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, Lacman84, *illmatic1125*

Homie your Jeep looks off the fuckin chain!! mother fucker flips hard!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2008, 03:36 PM~10406267
> *
> *


NICE PICS CHULOW!!!!! I LIKES THE ANGLE SHOT  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 13 2008, 08:20 PM~10408504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS MAGNUM LOOKS LIKE THE WRAPPER WAS JUST REMOVED OFF THE KANDY BITCH IS GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Something new Hitting The Streets


















The ballers :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 14 2008, 08:21 AM~10410660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What camera are you using? looks great.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*I WANT TO KNOW IF SOMEONE IN MIAMI AREA COULD HELP ME OUT BY GOING AND CHECKING OUT SOME ITEMS IM TRYING TO BUY FROM THERE...IM LOCATED IN V.A. SO I AINT TRYING TO GET SCAMMED LMK IF YOU COULD HELP ME I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT, THANKS!*


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 14 2008, 12:37 AM~10409144
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, Lacman84, illmatic1125
> 
> ...


Thanks. Daniel and sons took care of that.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 13 2008, 07:52 PM~10407701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, 954LIMELIGHT66, -PlayTime-,* Evelitog
* :wave:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

-PlayTime-, sickassscion, *305KingCadillac*

:nicoderm:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 14 2008, 12:47 PM~10411717
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, 954LIMELIGHT66, -PlayTime-, Evelitog
> :wave:
> *


Whats Poppin . . .


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2008, 06:57 PM~10408315
> *thanks for the props everyone...    Just the begining
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


If this is the begining i can just imagen whats comin....bad ass pics,keep it up....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT UP DRON


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Apr 14 2008, 03:00 PM~10412951
> *WAT UP DRON
> *


  :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 14 2008, 02:54 PM~10413322
> *  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 14 2008, 04:03 PM~10413372
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


torta>>


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

joesph???  :werd:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

torta?











ps. ur lucky im leaving work. remember , i kno photoshop. :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*SELLIN MY OLD 15'S (AUDIOBAHN 15 Q) IF U REMEMBER THEY DO BASS HARD ASS FUCK... ASKIN $200 O.B.O WITH DA BOX OF 3 15'S MIDDLE WOOFER IS FIXABLE...*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 14 2008, 03:53 PM~10413717
> *torta?
> ps. ur lucky im leaving work. remember , i kno photoshop. :biggrin:
> *











slob?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 14 2008, 10:10 AM~10411150
> *I WANT TO KNOW IF SOMEONE IN MIAMI AREA COULD HELP ME OUT BY GOING AND CHECKING OUT SOME ITEMS IM TRYING TO BUY FROM THERE...IM LOCATED IN V.A. SO I AINT TRYING TO GET SCAMMED LMK IF YOU COULD HELP ME I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT, THANKS!
> *


ttt


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 14 2008, 02:56 PM~10413755
> *SELLIN MY OLD 15'S (AUDIOBAHN 15 Q) IF U REMEMBER THEY DO BASS HARD ASS FUCK... ASKIN $200 O.B.O WITH DA BOX OF 3 15'S MIDDLE WOOFER IS FIXABLE...
> 
> 
> ...


what is wrong with the middle woffer??? and how many ohms are they???
is the box ported or sealed???


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

this is for rollin ss  :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 14 2008, 04:15 PM~10414380
> *this is for rollin ss    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MORE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

the lac is for sale


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

FOR SALE.....



























10,000 obo
serious inq. only 
954-579-9219


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 14 2008, 05:54 PM~10414752
> *FOR SALE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: LOL U MUST BE CRAZY 10,000 WITH NO CHROME UNDEES MAYBE 5,000AND THATS PUSHING IT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Apr 14 2008, 03:57 PM~10414235
> *what is wrong with the middle woffer??? and how many ohms are they???
> is the box ported or sealed???
> *



middle one the voice coils is bad and da bad a just a regular custom box 2 fit on da crown vic trunk....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up DRON :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 14 2008, 03:15 PM~10414380
> *this is for rollin ss    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where you been at fool , any more pics BIGGER AND CLOSER ones :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2008, 06:27 PM~10415596
> *where you been at fool , any more pics BIGGER AND CLOSER ones  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HE'S BEEN STUCK ON THAT BOAT :biggrin: CAN U BLAME HIM? :biggrin: 
X2 WHAT HE SAID BIGGER AND CLOSER PICS PLS.


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 14 2008, 06:30 PM~10415630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT WORK ON DA PICS *****. STILL CAN'T UPLOAD SHIT CUZ OSCAR HAS MY USB SHIT... :angry: DE PINGA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam looks like i missed a decent show?yo whos going to the hangout wednesday


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 14 2008, 07:36 PM~10416204
> *dam looks like i missed a decent show?yo whos going to the hangout wednesday
> *



:wave: *ME RIGHT HURR!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Apr 14 2008, 10:22 AM~10411220
> *Thanks. Daniel and sons took care of that.
> *


yea i kno! homie sure can spray!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dale ***** ill see u out there.... is going to be good i promise.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 14 2008, 05:36 PM~10416204
> *dam looks like i missed a decent show?yo whos going to the hangout wednesday
> *


woody will be there to hop with you :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 14 2008, 07:59 PM~10416420
> *dale ***** ill see u out there.... is going to be good i promise.
> *



DAM IT'S LIK DAT??? DALE  I'LL BRING THE CAMERA READY THEN FOOL FOR THEM LAYITLOW ****** DAT DON'T SHO UP... :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC+Apr 14 2008, 07:05 PM~10416492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know who woody is but its starting to look like ppl are getting threaten by a dancer. :thumbsup: good job


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10416431
> *woody will be there to hop with you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
video will be taken :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 14 2008, 08:42 PM~10417543
> *:0
> *


wat up j. wats going on?


QUOTE(Made You A Hater @ Apr 14 2008, 10:00 PM) *
woody will be there to hop with you biggrin.gif
:nono:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 14 2008, 04:54 PM~10414752
> *FOR SALE.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but the $ I dunno. Good Luck with the sale.


----------



## boxonlolo13 (Feb 6, 2007)

HEy GUCCI GUCCI - I TAke THose SPEAKERS OFF YOUR HANDS RIGHT NOW - 786-712-4847


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MISTER ED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 14 2008, 07:10 PM~10416535
> *i dont know who woody is but its starting to look like ppl are getting threaten by a dancer. :thumbsup: good job
> *



ni99az dont dance homie :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 14 2008, 06:10 PM~10416535
> *i dont know who woody is but its starting to look like ppl are getting threaten by a dancer. :thumbsup: good job
> *


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 15 2008, 09:18 AM~10420749
> *ni99az dont dance homie :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...they boogie


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

BITCH WEARIN A ROLLIN SHIRT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 14 2008, 09:00 PM~10416431
> *WHODI will be there to hop with you :biggrin:
> *



i fixed it for you :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *Boulevard305*, 96' lincoln, Chevy210, *str8lows*, lowlyfe97, LyfeAfTeRI, -CAROL CITY-, INSIDIOUS
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 15 2008, 12:00 PM~10421890
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Boulevard305, 96' lincoln, Chevy210, str8lows, lowlyfe97, LyfeAfTeRI, -CAROL CITY-, INSIDIOUS
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

check out this sick ass monte http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=15274458


look at this raw as 300 




































     :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

EXECUTION


SUP PUTA


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Who has there cars registered for the DUB SHOW? This weekend at Miami Beach Convention..........


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Apr 15 2008, 01:19 PM~10422001
> *check out this sick ass monte http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=15274458
> look at this raw as 300
> 
> ...



*DAT SHIT IS SICK ASS FUCK *****. GOT DAMMMMMM*


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2008, 02:43 PM~10422634
> *Who has there cars registered for the DUB SHOW? This weekend at Miami Beach Convention..........
> *



:wave: *ROLLIN OUNCE AGAIN WILL B OUT THERE...* :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2008, 03:43 PM~10422634
> *Who has there cars registered for the DUB SHOW? This weekend at Miami Beach Convention..........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boxonlolo13_@Apr 15 2008, 09:53 AM~10420601
> *SOLD!!!! *


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 15 2008, 04:45 PM~10422658
> *:wave: ROLLIN OUNCE AGAIN WILL B OUT THERE... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Rollin Champagne will be out there... hope to win Best of Show and cash prize 2nd year in a row


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ROLLIN ALL UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 15 2008, 04:52 PM~10422734
> *ROLLIN ALL UP IN THIS BITCH
> *


They C Me Rollin, Dey Hatin !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

6 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *rollinchampagne, lacrosseondubs,* FUCQH8RS, *IIMPALAA*, Chevillacs

*WUTZ UP HOMIES...* :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 15 2008, 04:54 PM~10422751
> *6 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, rollinchampagne, lacrosseondubs, FUCQH8RS, IIMPALAA, Chevillacs
> 
> WUTZ UP HOMIES... :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


***** what dey do??? damn getting ready for the first real miami show... DUB...


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Apr 15 2008, 04:44 PM~10422650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Hop That Shyt.... Lmao*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 15 2008, 02:55 PM~10422763
> ****** what dey do??? damn getting ready for the first real miami show... DUB...
> *



*YES SIR!!! DE PINGA!!! WAIT TILL U SEE WUT I HAVE IN STORE 4 DUB...THEY AIN'T READY FOOL...CHULOW I HOPE U GOTZ UR CAMERA READY HOMIE AND DRON 2  *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DE PIIIIIINGA


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*OYE FRANKIE WUT TIME IS DINNER FOOL*  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

7:30 8... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 15 2008, 03:02 PM~10422814
> *7:30 8...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*4 SHO CUZ DALE!!!! I'M THERE FOOL* :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:    hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Made You A Hater


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2008, 05:27 PM~10415596
> *where you been at fool , any more pics BIGGER AND CLOSER ones  :0  :biggrin:
> *


what does it look like ive been up to :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Apr 15 2008, 03:22 PM~10422957
> *what does it look like ive been up to  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

miami wassa :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 15 2008, 02:03 PM~10422826
> *4 SHO CUZ DALE!!!! I'M THERE FOOL :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:       hno:  hno: hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


my dag ima see you at the hangout ryte!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

rollin-orange holy shit wasssa


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> I see pegan gold kandy,under nemos arm....wounder who that can be.....


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> > I see pegan gold kandy,under nemos arm....wounder who that can be.....
> 
> 
> i dont know cause the ski doesnt have HOK Pegan Gold Kandy but my truck does...lmao...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 15 2008, 03:35 PM~10423741
> *i dont know cause the ski doesnt have HOK Pegan Gold Kandy but my truck does...lmao...
> *



No,dummie..i was talking about that civic from elegance nerd...lol...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sickassscion, baggin4life, 87blazer, *rollinchampagne*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

dawg you think im retarded and i was born yeasteday of course i know what the fuck your talking about duhhhh...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 15 2008, 08:09 PM~10424009
> *ROLLIN C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Sick azz pics CHULOW... bet that up... 
1 year old Paint and it still looks WET.....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

That bitch is wet though...i remember that truck when it was bone stock...tremendo change...keep it up,hommie....


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

damn sickassscion spying all up in here and baggin4lyfe ni se diga... hablen algo cojones


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 15 2008, 08:48 PM~10424315
> *That bitch is wet though...i remember that truck when it was bone stock...tremendo change...keep it up,hommie....
> *


***** i think you more den anyone knows what the truck has gone through as in good times casue everything has been for good... hope the 53 comes out the same casue at the beginning it was all bullshyt, and the impala ones i started trust me its gonna go smooth down the whole line... so when you gonna finish the spring bullshyt...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 15 2008, 05:34 PM~10424187
> *Sick azz pics CHULOW... bet that up...
> 1 year old Paint and it still looks WET.....
> *


You still need a CAUTION: WET PAINT sign on that truck homie....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 15 2008, 07:29 PM~10424667
> *You still need a CAUTION: WET PAINT sign on that truck homie....
> *



U CHARGIN DAT CAMERA FOOL???


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 15 2008, 07:17 PM~10425011
> *U CHARGIN DAT CAMERA FOOL???
> *


dat bitch der is ready..... Have the chicas ready :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 15 2008, 09:22 PM~10425636
> *dat bitch der is ready..... Have the chicas ready :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Apr 15 2008, 03:19 PM~10422001
> *check out this sick ass monte http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=15274458
> look at this raw as 300
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOK GOOD


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Hangout roll call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whos going.......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 16 2008, 06:13 AM~10428142
> *Hangout roll call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whos going.......
> *



Eyyy Wetherman Is The Weather On Point Today !!!!!! Que Classe Comemierda


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good mornin fuckers


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 16 2008, 05:25 AM~10428177
> *Eyyy Wetherman Is The Weather On Point Today !!!!!!  Que Classe Comemierda
> *


Las Nargas tu yas are comemierdas...lol...go back to selling ur trailers....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 16 2008, 07:04 AM~10428304
> *Las Nargas tu yas are comemierdas...lol...go back to selling ur trailers....
> *



Bitch Atleast Im Working Fool U Just There Welding Mufflerzz Getting Burned Motherfucker 

n Yea This Bitch Is SloWWWW 


Hey Them CenterZzz Looking Nice Lips Are CLean Ass Fuck One Looking Wet Ass Fuck if U Kno Wut I Mean Suckkaa Trip Prongzzzz


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 16 2008, 07:37 AM~10428210
> *good mornin fuckers
> *


WUT THEY DO *****...I MISSED OUT LAST NITE HUH :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 16 2008, 08:13 AM~10428142
> *Hangout roll call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whos going.......
> *


 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

YES SIR


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 16 2008, 06:55 AM~10428628
> *Bitch Atleast Im Working Fool U Just There Welding Mufflerzz Getting Burned Motherfucker
> 
> n Yea This Bitch Is SloWWWW
> ...


Bitch im home chiilin...hahaha...u the sucka workin..not me...look what im gettin ready...







and yea thats mines...all mines....lol....


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 16 2008, 11:58 AM~10429477
> *Bitch im home chiilin...hahaha...u the sucka workin..not me...look what im gettin ready...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car homie,hope to see u cruising around,TTT 4 all the miami riders


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Apr 16 2008, 09:20 AM~10429637
> *Nice car homie,hope to see u cruising around,TTT 4 all the miami riders
> *


thanx,im going to bring it out when its done,not yet...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 16 2008, 01:25 PM~10429679
> *thanx,im going to bring it out when its done,not yet...
> *


damn jose its like that?! where'd u pull that bitch from? :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 16 2008, 11:58 AM~10429477
> *Bitch im home chiilin...hahaha...u the sucka workin..not me...look what im gettin ready...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey ****** im the retard ur the retard whos not getting paid for sitting at home fool n for the 58 pffft w.e. sweat it bitch we kno the story wit that these ****** gon have to see wuts coming with that hoe right thurrr thats gonna be one raw ass 58 impalaaa bitchhh 

ELEGANCE

C E R T I F I E D VERT BITCHES LOL


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

My brother in law is selling his crown vic for 6000. Its in good condition, runs good, and its got nice toys too. If you wanna know more email me [email protected]


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 16 2008, 10:58 AM~10429477
> *Bitch im home chiilin...hahaha...u the sucka workin..not me...look what im gettin ready...
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN U WANT TO SELL IT . PM ME GOOD FIND BTW


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WscKNALkyVk


DATS DA VIDEO CHULOW DID IN DA STRIP CLUB WIT MY CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 16 2008, 02:22 PM~10430809
> */fail ***** lol
> *



WORKIN NOW DICKHEAD


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 16 2008, 12:04 PM~10430331
> *My brother in law is selling his crown vic for 6000. Its in good condition, runs good, and its got nice toys too. If you wanna know more email me [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...



He wants to sell it asap


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 16 2008, 11:24 AM~10430456
> *WHEN U WANT TO SELL IT . PM ME GOOD FIND BTW
> *


 sorry dude,that car will never ever,ever never,never ever be for sale...i love my lil bucket...like lowridergame said we certified verts Elegance....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 16 2008, 09:39 AM~10429782
> *damn jose its like that?! where'd u pull that bitch from?  :cheesy:
> *


lol...i hade money saved in my piggy bank,and by mistake it fell,i counted the money and i got that hoe...lol...dale see u at the checkers...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 16 2008, 03:03 PM~10431533
> *lol...i hade money saved in my piggy bank,and by mistake it fell,i counted the money and i got that hoe...lol...dale see u at the checkers...
> *


props finding my dream car :thumbsup: thats a whole other level of car right there


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 16 2008, 01:24 PM~10430456
> *WHEN U WANT TO SELL IT . PM ME GOOD FIND BTW
> *


 YO HOMIE I'LL GIVE YOU 25,000 FOR THAT RAG


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

im sorry its not for sale...on the real tip it isnt now nad never will be...that car will get done and enjoyed...hope everyone likes it and enjoys it when its done...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

........READY FOR DUB, NEW MONSTER CAR !


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 16 2008, 02:37 PM~10431748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Boss man your the man...That hoe looks are either way...on 13'z or on them asanti... :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: hno:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

luis u headin 2 checkers tonite?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Luxury Roller, Infamous James, *Scarface*, -PlayTime-, JAMESDCOBB

:0 :0 :0 a ghost!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

god damn look at them gas prices lol nice cars


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 16 2008, 02:56 PM~10431870
> *luis u headin 2 checkers tonite?
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

```
AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE HIT ME UP...
```















































AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE HIT ME UP....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 16 2008, 03:37 PM~10431748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loving it on them 22s it looks crazy good luck at DUB


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 16 2008, 04:37 PM~10431748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: *DATS ALL I GOT 2 SAY BOUT DAT HOMIE... SEE U @ DUB TUCKIN FOOL*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I WAS TAKIN DA CROWN OUT 2NITE AND I BENT MY FRONT RIM. DON'T WORRY IT'S BEIN FIXED NOW AND I WILL HAVE IT BY 2MORROW. THANKS 2 MY BOY DAT REPAIRS RIMS... IF NOT DE PINGA!!!! BCAREFUL WIT DEM HIALEAH POT WHOLES!!!!*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THANKS............THESE WHEELS ARE ONLY FOR THIS SHOW......BACK TO 14's and 5 20's after.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> sorry dude,that car will never ever,ever never,never ever be for sale...i love my lil bucket...like lowridergame said we certified verts Elegance....
> [/quo


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 16 2008, 07:14 PM~10433595
> *I WAS TAKIN DA CROWN OUT 2NITE AND I BENT MY FRONT RIM. DON'T WORRY IT'S BEIN FIXED NOW AND I WILL HAVE IT BY 2MORROW. THANKS 2 MY BOY DAT REPAIRS RIMS... IF NOT DE PINGA!!!!  BCAREFUL WIT DEM HIALEAH POT WHOLES!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT STOCK STEEL RIMS WITH TIRES FOR A 91-96 CHEVY CAPRICE LET ME KNOW


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

IM LOOKIN FOR SOME 17x9 REV SPOKES TRADE OR SALE


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 16 2008, 09:14 PM~10433595
> *I WAS TAKIN DA CROWN OUT 2NITE AND I BENT MY FRONT RIM. DON'T WORRY IT'S BEIN FIXED NOW AND I WILL HAVE IT BY 2MORROW. THANKS 2 MY BOY DAT REPAIRS RIMS... IF NOT DE PINGA!!!!  BCAREFUL WIT DEM HIALEAH POT WHOLES!!!!
> *


Damn dawg u serious?!? i thought homestead was bad but fuck to bend a rim fom hittin a pot hole... DE PINGA


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTIAL SHYT_@Apr 16 2008, 09:09 PM~10432958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for da puppies?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SwitchHitter, BryanMotorsInc, antbeezy14, *AM Express*

:machinegun:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 16 2008, 10:43 PM~10435251
> *Damn dawg u serious?!? i thought homestead was bad but fuck to bend a rim fom hittin a pot hole... DE PINGA
> *




* :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: MY BOY HOOKED ME UP AND FIXED IT ALREADY. 8PM IT WAS DENTED AND @ 11PM I WAS POSTED @ PINCHO MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: FUCK DAT SHIT I'M A RYDER...*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 16 2008, 06:07 PM~10431946
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Luxury Roller, Infamous James, Scarface, -PlayTime-, JAMESDCOBB
> 
> ...


lol wat a hater!! damn cuz them fuckin cops had to ruin the hangout n our talk!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WE HAVE A SPOT IN HIALEAH GARDEN BY THE EXIT AND ENTRANCE OF I-75 DAT WE CAN GO 2 ON WEDNESDAY. DA COP DAT USE 2 LET US CHILL @ CHECKERS WIT NO PROBLEM NOW LEFT 2 DAT SECTION OF HIALEAH. WE CAN GO OVER THERE AND CHILL NEXT 2 DA RICE BUNNERS. ALL HE ASK IS DAT WE DON'T B DOIN DONUTS OR ACT FUCKIN RETARDED AND WE'RE STR8...SO IF YA'LL DOWN NEXT WEDNESDAY WE CAN GO OUT THERE....* :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, CERTIFIED KILLER,* GuCcIcRoWnViC*
:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 17 2008, 08:14 AM~10436899
> *WE HAVE A SPOT IN HIALEAH GARDEN BY THE EXIT AND ENTRANCE OF I-75 DAT WE CAN GO 2 ON WEDNESDAY. DA COP DAT USE 2 LET US CHILL @ CHECKERS WIT NO PROBLEM NOW LEFT 2 DAT SECTION OF HIALEAH. WE CAN GO OVER THERE AND CHILL NEXT 2 DA RICE BUNNERS. ALL HE ASK IS DAT WE DON'T B DOIN DONUTS OR ACT FUCKIN RETARDED AND WE'RE STR8...SO IF YA'LL DOWN NEXT WEDNESDAY WE CAN GO OUT THERE.... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *



str8... thats even closer to the crib .


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 17 2008, 06:14 AM~10436899
> *WE HAVE A SPOT IN HIALEAH GARDEN BY THE EXIT AND ENTRANCE OF I-75 DAT WE CAN GO 2 ON WEDNESDAY. DA COP DAT USE 2 LET US CHILL @ CHECKERS WIT NO PROBLEM NOW LEFT 2 DAT SECTION OF HIALEAH. WE CAN GO OVER THERE AND CHILL NEXT 2 DA RICE BUNNERS. ALL HE ASK IS DAT WE DON'T B DOIN DONUTS OR ACT FUCKIN RETARDED AND WE'RE STR8...SO IF YA'LL DOWN NEXT WEDNESDAY WE CAN GO OUT THERE.... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 im down for that 1


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 17 2008, 09:14 AM~10436899
> *WE HAVE A SPOT IN HIALEAH GARDEN BY THE EXIT AND ENTRANCE OF I-75 DAT WE CAN GO 2 ON WEDNESDAY. DA COP DAT USE 2 LET US CHILL @ CHECKERS WIT NO PROBLEM NOW LEFT 2 DAT SECTION OF HIALEAH. WE CAN GO OVER THERE AND CHILL NEXT 2 DA RICE BUNNERS. ALL HE ASK IS DAT WE DON'T B DOIN DONUTS OR ACT FUCKIN RETARDED AND WE'RE STR8...SO IF YA'LL DOWN NEXT WEDNESDAY WE CAN GO OUT THERE.... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good. but wheres it at? 20th ave and 76?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 17 2008, 09:12 AM~10437083
> *sounds good. but wheres it at? 20th ave and 76?
> *


go up 68th ave towards hialeah gardens...to 138th st ... make a right at the light of 138th and go down its gonna be on your left hand side at shell and wendys or to the right hand side at the publix


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 17 2008, 07:35 AM~10437175
> *go up 68th ave towards hialeah gardens...to 138th st ... make a right at the light of 138th and go down its gonna be on your left hand side at shell and wendys or to the right hand side at the publix
> *


  sounds good , but wat exit u get off if u comin from the palmetto?? for those dat dont live close 2 hia???


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 17 2008, 09:41 AM~10437210
> * sounds good , but wat exit u get off if u comin from the palmetto?? for those dat dont live close 2 hia???
> *



68th /122 ave. make a left when u get off and go str8 down to 138th


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 17 2008, 07:43 AM~10437224
> *68th /122 ave.  make a left when u get off and go str8 down to 138th
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: got it, hopefully da cops dont fuk wit us ova there n hope these lil racers dont come around


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES 5 WKS OLD $200 3 BOYS AND 3 GIRLS LEFT


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Boulevard305, creepin cutty, 305low, SOUND OF REVENGE, PRESIDENTIAL SHYT, *POONJAB63*, *96' lincoln*, mante, *DRòN*


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

tight work last nite alot low lows out last nite till the cops pulled up,if wasnt for these cops fukin around these hangouts i think more people would ride out to these hangouts


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 17 2008, 10:35 AM~10437175
> *go up 68th ave towards hialeah gardens...to 138th st (HIALEAH GARDENS BLVD) ... make a right at the light of 138th and go down its gonna be on your left hand side at shell and wendys or to the right hand side at the publix
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 17 2008, 09:50 AM~10437269
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Boulevard305, creepin cutty, 305low, SOUND OF REVENGE, PRESIDENTIAL SHYT, POONJAB63, 96' lincoln, mante, DRòN
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*if theres gonna be a new hang out then the fuckin DICKHEADS need to stay home ... last night for no reason two fuck ****** peeling out got us roped off n shit ... leave that shit at home.*


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 17 2008, 07:55 AM~10437293
> *if theres gonna be a new hang out then the fuckin DICKHEADS need to stay home ... last night for no reason two fuck ******  peeling out got us roped off n shit ... leave that shit at home.
> *


yo wat happened last night at the hangout???


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*IF I'M NOT MISTAKIN IS WEST 33RD AVE U MAKE A RIGHT IF U UR GOIN WEST ON 122ND... AND OUNCE U MAKE DAT LEFT TAKE IT TILL WHEN U SEE DA PUBLIX ON DA RIGHT HAND SIDE. DIS ANOTHER CHANCE WERE GETTIN SO I HOPE U FUCKIN DICK HEADS DAT LIK EATIN SHIT CAN FUCKIN GROW OUT DAT SHIT ALREADY. WE GO 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL N POST UP N TALK SHIT... LET'S SHO DEM RICE COOKERS WUT A REAL DEAL CAR HANGOUT LOOKS LIKE...IF U NEED HELP JUST ASK PLENTY OF HIALEAH ****** IN DIS BITCH* :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*OH YEA AND DAT GOES 4 TRAIN HORNS 2... CUZ IS BY HOUSES SO THEY WILL CALL DA COPS QUICK...*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 16 2008, 10:33 PM~10435658
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SwitchHitter, BryanMotorsInc, antbeezy14, AM Express
> 
> ...



lol :biggrin: :angry: :uh:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody hanging out this Saturday at Red's.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Apr 17 2008, 10:18 AM~10437439
> *Anybody hanging out this Saturday at Red's.
> *



for what ? :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Apr 17 2008, 10:18 AM~10437439
> *Anybody hanging out this Saturday at Red's.
> *


 dat shit is always dead anyways


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

damn yall got rules to hang out man shit is crazy in 2008 :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Cut N 3's, 96' lincoln, SOUND OF REVENGE


hey sound boy killa...........


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Apr 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10437760
> *damn yall got rules to hang out man shit is crazy in 2008 :roflmao:
> *


it aint " rules " its just we cant ever chill without some doing something stupid and fucking it up for the rest of us


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 17 2008, 12:19 PM~10437780
> *MISTER ED, Cut N 3's, 96' lincoln, SOUND OF REVENGE
> hey sound boy killa...........
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 17 2008, 09:51 AM~10437986
> *it aint " rules " its just we cant ever chill without some doing something stupid and fucking it up for the rest of us
> *


i wasnt at the hangout but i ve been around for a while and this quote speaks nothing but the truth!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 17 2008, 12:02 PM~10438517
> *i wasnt at the hangout but i ve been around for a while and this quote speaks nothing but the truth!
> *



*YES SIR AIN'T RULES WE JUST TRYIN 2 CHILL N JUST RIDE... SHIT WE AIN'T GOT NO FUCKIN GOOD SHOWS 4 A WHILE OTHER THEN THESE LIL SHITS HERE N THERE. AND HOPE ANOTHER RIDEOUT...*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 17 2008, 12:51 PM~10437986
> *it aint " rules " its just we cant ever chill without some doing something stupid and fucking it up for the rest of us
> *


especially the female with the expedition and da train horns. always blowing that damn thing. talkAlot knows who im talkin bout :cheesy:


----------



## madeindadehustla (May 26, 2006)

HA HA HA THATS MY EX WIFE LOL A GREEN ONE ON SOME 22'S. HA HA HA Either way thats one of the reasons that I stoped going to them people acting a fool shits cops come and everyone gotta leave, thats one of the reasons why I got out of the car game (well that and Im having a baby) there's no where to ride to the hangouts get raided and you cant cruise to the beach or the grove no more. Ahh the good old days when grand ave was full of cars adn you had to wait at the light for at least 30 minutes to get into the grove DDAAAAMMMM.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 17 2008, 07:12 AM~10437083
> *sounds good. but wheres it at? 20th ave and 76?
> *



Publix Shopping Center Accross The Wendy`s And Next To McDonalds Dron>>>>>


<<<<<<<<<<ELEGANCE SUKKZ>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 17 2008, 12:02 PM~10438073
> *
> 
> 
> ...




come mierda...... :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

FOR SALE 13x7 88 SPOKE DAYTONS...CLEAN!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT 4 A NEW USERNAME :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 17 2008, 08:12 AM~10437395
> *IF I'M NOT MISTAKIN IS WEST 33RD AVE U MAKE A RIGHT IF U UR GOIN WEST ON 122ND... AND OUNCE U MAKE DAT LEFT TAKE IT TILL WHEN U SEE DA PUBLIX ON DA RIGHT HAND SIDE. DIS ANOTHER CHANCE WERE GETTIN SO I HOPE U FUCKIN DICK HEADS DAT LIK EATIN SHIT CAN FUCKIN GROW OUT DAT SHIT ALREADY. WE GO 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL N POST UP N TALK SHIT... LET'S SHO DEM RICE COOKERS WUT A REAL DEAL CAR HANGOUT LOOKS LIKE...IF U NEED HELP JUST ASK PLENTY OF HIALEAH ****** IN DIS BITCH  :biggrin:
> *


kickem out like we did in tk lol 

ricers--> :buttkick: <---real riders


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madeindadehustla_@Apr 17 2008, 03:20 PM~10439155
> *HA HA HA THATS MY EX WIFE  LOL A GREEN ONE ON SOME 22'S. HA HA HA Either way thats one of the reasons that I stoped going to them  people acting a fool shits cops come and everyone gotta leave, thats one of the reasons why I got out of the car game (well that and Im having a baby) there's no where to ride to the hangouts get raided and you cant cruise to the beach or the grove no more. Ahh the good old days when grand ave was full of cars adn you had to wait at the light for at least 30 minutes to get into the grove DDAAAAMMMM.!!!!!!!!!
> *


Does were the good ol days, but after they started the construction shyt at the grove that shyt went to shyt... but whatever guess we gotta hang around to what we got...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 17 2008, 03:42 PM~10440160
> *kickem out like we did in tk lol
> 
> ricers--> :buttkick: <---real riders
> *



I GUESS SO HOMIE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 17 2008, 09:51 AM~10437986
> *it aint " rules " its just we cant ever chill without some doing something stupid and fucking it up for the rest of us
> *


so if someone start hoppin and the cops come then what yall still get pissed


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 17 2008, 04:05 PM~10439471
> *Publix Shopping Center Accross The Wendy`s And Next To McDonalds Dron>>>>>
> <<<<<<<<<<ELEGANCE SUKKZ>>>>>>>>>>>
> *


:uh:   :twak:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Apr 17 2008, 04:23 PM~10440703
> *so if someone start hoppin and the cops come then what yall still get pissed
> *


na cuz i dont know bout u but they don't fuck with lows unless u driving and clicking.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

We should all meet up on 68th n ride to the publix shoppin center so everyone follows


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 17 2008, 06:01 PM~10441346
> *We should all meet up on 68th n ride to the publix shoppin center so everyone follows
> *


thats not a bad idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madeindadehustla_@Apr 17 2008, 12:20 PM~10439155
> *HA HA HA THATS MY EX WIFE  LOL A GREEN ONE ON SOME 22'S. HA HA HA Either way thats one of the reasons that I stoped going to them  people acting a fool shits cops come and everyone gotta leave, thats one of the reasons why I got out of the car game (well that and Im having a baby) there's no where to ride to the hangouts get raided and you cant cruise to the beach or the grove no more. Ahh the good old days when grand ave was full of cars adn you had to wait at the light for at least 30 minutes to get into the grove DDAAAAMMMM.!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea wat happen to those days when the grove use to be bumper to bumper. how come its not like dat anymore. we should start that again......


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 15 2008, 10:22 AM~10420783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEBODY THAT KNOWS THIS CAT TO CLEAR HIS PM'S.... I AM TRYING TO REPLY TO HIS PM :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 17 2008, 07:36 PM~10441566
> *yea wat happen to those days when the grove use to be bumper to bumper. how come its not like dat anymore. we should start that again......
> *



*LOOK @ WUT HAPPEN ON DA DAY OF THE RIDEOUT... WE GOT KICKED OUT OF THE GROVE QUICK ASS FUCK!!!*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 16 2008, 05:37 PM~10431748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 17 2008, 09:14 AM~10436899
> *WE HAVE A SPOT IN HIALEAH GARDEN BY THE EXIT AND ENTRANCE OF I-75 DAT WE CAN GO 2 ON WEDNESDAY. DA COP DAT USE 2 LET US CHILL @ CHECKERS WIT NO PROBLEM NOW LEFT 2 DAT SECTION OF HIALEAH. WE CAN GO OVER THERE AND CHILL NEXT 2 DA RICE BUNNERS. ALL HE ASK IS DAT WE DON'T B DOIN DONUTS OR ACT FUCKIN RETARDED AND WE'RE STR8...SO IF YA'LL DOWN NEXT WEDNESDAY WE CAN GO OUT THERE.... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *



stupid question but can anybody ride out there


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Apr 17 2008, 07:34 PM~10442005
> *stupid question but can anybody ride out there
> *



yea if u dont bust train horns or burnout


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 17 2008, 07:00 PM~10441749
> *LOOK @ WUT HAPPEN ON DA DAY OF THE RIDEOUT... WE GOT KICKED OUT OF THE GROVE QUICK ASS FUCK!!!
> *



kicked outta da grove by who??

i didnt go 2 da grove


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 17 2008, 11:48 PM~10442794
> *yea if u dont bust train horns or burnout
> 
> 
> *



naw i aint an idiot like that...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 17 2008, 04:36 PM~10440804
> *:uh:      :twak:
> *



damn Frankie Wut a bad one



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<ELEGANCE SUKAZ>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 17 2008, 09:09 PM~10441832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE> > > > >


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 17 2008, 10:27 PM~10443160
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 I'M ON MY WAY IN A BIT !!!!!</span>[/b]


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

Good Morning 305... okay so what is the deal with dub ride in today... Some Rollin members gonna be out there... who else?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 17 2008, 09:36 PM~10441566
> *yea wat happen to those days when the grove use to be bumper to bumper. how come its not like dat anymore. we should start that again......
> *


cuz the cops pull you over and tell you "if we see you come back down here, your getting a ticket", and if we go to tacobell they say "if we see you at the grove, ur gettin a ticket" :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I NEED MANTE TO PM ME HIS #..HE IS IN BLDV ACES......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, POONJAB63, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *PRESIDENTIAL SHYT*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTIAL SHYT_@Apr 17 2008, 01:38 PM~10439691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR $600


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

yo lowridergame305, se nota that work is slow as fuck since your on layitlow... fuck that is friday, i aint got shyt to do, and ima get high as fuck... :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 17 2008, 06:14 AM~10436899
> *WE HAVE A SPOT IN HIALEAH GARDEN BY THE EXIT AND ENTRANCE OF I-75 DAT WE CAN GO 2 ON WEDNESDAY. DA COP DAT USE 2 LET US CHILL @ CHECKERS WIT NO PROBLEM NOW LEFT 2 DAT SECTION OF HIALEAH. WE CAN GO OVER THERE AND CHILL NEXT 2 DA RICE BUNNERS. ALL HE ASK IS DAT WE DON'T B DOIN DONUTS OR ACT FUCKIN RETARDED AND WE'RE STR8...SO IF YA'LL DOWN NEXT WEDNESDAY WE CAN GO OUT THERE.... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


YO BUT OFF WUT STREET???


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> how much $ is it to enter a car in the dub show?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Apr 17 2008, 08:18 AM~10437439
> *Anybody hanging out this Saturday at Red's.
> *


whoe's riden out to reds this saturday??????  for the lowriders,even doug theres a dub show for those boys wit the big rims


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2008, 08:31 AM~10445194
> *cuz the cops pull you over and tell you "if we see you come back down here, your getting a ticket", and if we go to tacobell they say "if we see you at the grove, ur gettin a ticket"  :angry:
> *


  THE CONSTRUTION BY THE GROVE IS WAT REALLY STOP EVERYTHANG TWO YRS AGO,THERE ALOT NICE CARS IN MIA BUT MOST DONT BRING THEM TO AVOID THE BULLSHIT WIT THE COPS, MAN IF EVERYBODY WAS TO COME OU AGIAN COPS CANT STOP US,CITY HALL N 8 STREET BACK IN THE DAYS WERE THE SHIT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

That is a good idea 94PimpLac. Saturday night hangout at Red's; who's down to go?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Apr 18 2008, 11:47 AM~10445975
> *That is a good idea 94PimpLac. Saturday night hangout at Red's; who's down to go?
> *


last time I want to red'z it was str8 as fuck but not to many ppl show'ed up.....one is the next ride out cuz i miss'ed the first one


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

last month was cuz of tampa they were all gettin ready,another rideout were workin on it soon if anybody has ideas pm me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 18 2008, 12:27 PM~10446224
> *last month was cuz of tampa they were all gettin ready,another rideout were workin on it soon if anybody has ideas pm me
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2008, 12:09 PM~10446112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Boulevard305, *PINK86REGAL, chevyboy01
*

wat it do ******??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*
bearrr! :wave: :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

We need another ride out like that one from last month...That shyt was good...If we were able to have one rideout every month,that would be off the chain...I say we do it every secound sunday of the month...Any ideas????


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 18 2008, 01:13 PM~10446842
> *We need another ride out like that one from last month...That shyt was good...If we were able to have one rideout every month,that would be off the chain...I say we do it every secound sunday of the month...Any ideas????
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds good gotta make close for everybody do we all just meet up at waston island den cruise the beach, or do like we did last time from tropical park tru the grove all the way to waston island , or meet up at reds den hit up the beach ?????????? MAY 4!!??? any more ideass :dunno: :dunno: let me know???


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

MAY 4??? 1ST SUNDAY OF EVERY MONTH WHOES DOWN FOR A RIDEOUT DURING THE DAY???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 18 2008, 02:13 PM~10446842
> *We need another ride out like that one from last month...That shyt was good...If we were able to have one rideout every month,that would be off the chain...I say we do it every secound sunday of the month...Any ideas????
> *


 :no: bad idea. cuz then like everything else in miami, itll get boring and no1 will show up. just like when UCE had the monthly picnic or w/e on 87th, first 2 times was str8 den got old and it died out. and now with reds, first few times were good, and lately its been dead. keeping time between the rideouts/picnics sucks cuz theres nothing else to do, but its good cause it motivates ppl to finish their rides, gives em time to do new things to em if need be, and causes alot of ppl to participate cuz theres been nothing else to do.


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10447251
> *:no:  bad idea. cuz then like everything else in miami, itll get boring and no1 will show up. just like when UCE had the monthly picnic or w/e on 87th, first 2 times was str8 den got old and it died out. and now with reds, first few times were good, and lately its been dead. keeping time between the rideouts/picnics sucks cuz theres nothing else to do, but its good cause it motivates ppl to finish their rides, gives em time to do new things to em if need be, and causes alot of ppl to participate cuz theres been nothing else to do.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good point there homie, its the truth


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 18 2008, 07:39 AM~10445228
> *I NEED MANTE TO PM ME HIS #..HE IS IN BLDV ACES......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 17 2008, 10:12 AM~10437395
> *IF I'M NOT MISTAKIN IS WEST 33RD AVE U MAKE A RIGHT IF U UR GOIN WEST ON 122ND... AND OUNCE U MAKE DAT LEFT TAKE IT TILL WHEN U SEE DA PUBLIX ON DA RIGHT HAND SIDE. DIS ANOTHER CHANCE WERE GETTIN SO I HOPE U FUCKIN DICK HEADS DAT LIK EATIN SHIT CAN FUCKIN GROW OUT DAT SHIT ALREADY. WE GO 2 DA HANGOUT 2 CHILL N POST UP N TALK SHIT... LET'S SHO DEM RICE COOKERS WUT A REAL DEAL CAR HANGOUT LOOKS LIKE...IF U NEED HELP JUST ASK PLENTY OF HIALEAH ****** IN DIS BITCH  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW IM LATE AS FUCC,BUT IM FARELY NEW TO THE CITY N BOUT TIME I FOUND SOME RIDERS.WHAT TIME DO YALL POST UP?


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 18 2008, 12:11 PM~10447196
> *MAY 4??? 1ST SUNDAY OF EVERY MONTH WHOES DOWN FOR A RIDEOUT DURING THE DAY???
> *


4sho! During the day with the sun shining, same like last time! .... By that time der should be more *Riders* on the Streets!.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

TIME? :ugh:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Apr 18 2008, 02:39 PM~10447729
> *I KNOW IM LATE AS FUCC,BUT IM FARELY NEW TO THE CITY N BOUT TIME I FOUND SOME RIDERS.WHAT TIME DO YALL POST UP?
> *




YO THERE'RE SUM SICK ASS CARS @ DA DUB SHO AND WHEN I LEFT THEY WERE STILL MAD PEOPLE COMIN IN[/b]


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 18 2008, 08:14 PM~10449600
> *YO THERE'RE SUM SICK ASS CARS @ DA DUB SHO AND WHEN I LEFT THEY WERE STILL MAD PEOPLE COMIN IN*
> [/b]


PICS?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2008, 08:31 AM~10445194
> *cuz the cops pull you over and tell you "if we see you come back down here, your getting a ticket", and if we go to tacobell they say "if we see you at the grove, ur gettin a ticket"  :angry:
> *


Yup after the construction it was never da same... i remember we used to cruze da grove till like 12 am then go to the bead n it was always D'ed up!!!



> _Originally posted by DRòN+Apr 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10447251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah lots of cars were out there. Should b a bad ass show, as i was walkin out they were unloading that BMW alpine car. That shit is too serious!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WET FINALLY FINISHED


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WHAT YALL THINK


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 18 2008, 09:56 PM~10450832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*BITCH IS WET D. U ****** ALWAYS DOIN YA'LL THANG OVER THERE...*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 18 2008, 11:56 PM~10450832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch is wetttttttttttttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10450820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!! wet as fuk!! ur shit always comes out wet! mad props! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam dee we need to talk... da truck needs to get wet like that! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUT IT DO MIAMI...I'M ON MY WAY 2 DA DUB SHOW. SEE YA'LL ****** OUT THERE...*


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *SwitchHitter*

:wave: uffin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY, SwitchHitter get to work :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 19 2008, 02:54 PM~10453790
> *ROLLIN LUXURY, SwitchHitter get to work  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I AM WORKIN. JUST ON MY BREAK WITH MY HEINIKENS LOL


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10450820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R u the one who paints these cars? or is it one of ur homies? Tight work,u do patterns also? Miami TTT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 19 2008, 11:54 AM~10453790
> *ROLLIN LUXURY, SwitchHitter get to work  :biggrin:
> *


WORK??..... That word doesen't fall in my dictionary... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 19 2008, 11:52 AM~10453773
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


chillen cuhz...hows da linc coming along..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 19 2008, 03:07 PM~10453890
> *chillen cuhz...hows da linc coming along..
> *


REAL GOOD ***** I SHOWED U SUM PICS OF WHATS BEEN DONE BUT STILL GOT WAY MORE SHYT TO DO BUT ONCE JAYSON GETS DOWN ON IT..WELL U KNOW U THA REST :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO BRING IT OUT I MISS RIDIN WITH YALL...THE LAC LOOKIN SERIOUS WHAT U DOIN TONITE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 19 2008, 12:13 PM~10453925
> *REAL GOOD ***** I SHOWED U SUM PICS OF WHATS BEEN DONE BUT STILL GOT WAY MORE SHYT TO DO BUT ONCE JAYSON GETS DOWN ON IT..WELL U KNOW U THA REST  :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO BRING IT OUT I MISS RIDIN WITH YALL...THE LAC LOOKIN SERIOUS WHAT U DOIN TONITE
> *


beach bound !!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up miami....Dam its preaty dead in there today....


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

*FOR SALE 86' CUTLASS $$600 obo*. RUNS GOOD, NEVER BEEN JUICED... PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

I GOT THESE TIS STYLE 11 20'S 4 SALE 4 LUG UNIVERSAL... NO TIRES...[/b]


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoMiami_@Apr 19 2008, 11:57 AM~10453811
> *R u the one who paints these cars? or is it one of ur homies? Tight work,u do patterns also?              Miami TTT
> *


ME AND MY BROTHERS AND FATHER THATS WHY WERE CALLED DANIEL N SONS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WUZ UP WITH THAT CADDY (FUCKTHERES)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn vary nice


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2008, 11:24 PM~10457461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

one time for that bowtie south boys that shit looks real good dale freddy and mike good work :thumbsup: 


goodmoring hommies lol *Made You A Hater, david,* illmatic1125, *ROLLIN LUXURY, HEAVErollerz90* :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, DANNY305, ROLLIN LUXURY, HEAVErollerz90
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

*Made You A Hater, DANNY305, ROLLIN LUXURY, HEAVErollerz90*

:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

check out my page for more pics......


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wat dey do Miami :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANY1 KNOW IF THERES A CSK SHOW 2DAY? HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT IT NOT TOO SURE


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 20 2008, 08:25 AM~10458637
> *ANY1 KNOW IF THERES A CSK SHOW 2DAY? HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT IT NOT TOO SURE
> *


yea its today but i don't no were. the flayer said something about Xplicit


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 20 2008, 08:22 AM~10458626
> *Wat dey do Miami :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 5151 SW. 8TH STREET


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 20 2008, 08:34 AM~10458673
> *:yes:  :yes: 5151 SW. 8TH STREET
> *


whos going? :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

PROLLY GONNA HEAD OVER THERE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*

:wave: WASUP MR.SCRAPE LOL


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 20 2008, 12:24 PM~10459173
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE
> 
> ...


que bola... u goin to dat show? i just woke up my *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

YEA MOST LIKELY...JHONATHAN WENT OVER THERE ..YEA ILL PROBABLY SWING BY IN A BIT, YOU?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 20 2008, 12:33 PM~10459226
> *YEA MOST LIKELY...JHONATHAN WENT OVER THERE ..YEA ILL PROBABLY SWING BY IN A BIT, YOU?
> *


i might i gota take care of some shit real quick, so when i get done ill ride...


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 20 2008, 12:25 AM~10457163
> *ME AND MY BROTHERS AND FATHER THATS WHY WERE CALLED DANIEL N SONS
> *


u guys do beautiful work,i know where 2 go if i need a wet lick, TTT miami


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Post more pics of dub...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

My Friends Chevy Candy Red With 28's reppin Polk County,FLa 863
POSTED UP


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> My Friends Chevy Candy Red With 28's reppin Polk County,FLa 863
> POSTED UP
> 
> LOOKS OK BUT SOME BOYS HERE IN IN DADE ARE RIDING ON 30'S ALREADY YEP THEM LOW LIFE BOYS :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> > My Friends Chevy Candy Red With 28's reppin Polk County,FLa 863
> > POSTED UP
> >
> > LOOKS OK BUT SOME BOYS HERE IN IN DADE ARE RIDING ON 30'S ALREADY YEP THEM LOW LIFE BOYS :0
> ...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

COME DOWN TO THE PICNIC TOO SEE THEM IN PERSON WHITE PIPI


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

OYE CONO TODAY IS HAPPY 420 HIJOS DE PUTAS


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Apr 20 2008, 03:49 PM~10460546
> *OYE CONO TODAY IS HAPPY 420 HIJOS DE PUTAS
> *


Hell yeah i am high as fuckkkkk


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> Clean  All it needs is some hydros


----------



## c-low (Mar 20, 2008)

anybody know where is that shop at { all star hydralics } they told me they had and bliud some of the rawest cars in miami where are they


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

Wassup with dem pics ***** and chulow... when they gonna come out...


----------



## c-low (Mar 20, 2008)

they told me and i seen the work they do and they do good work i want to bliud my car and iam looking for them so if anybody knows something let me know


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c-low_@Apr 20 2008, 03:06 PM~10460632
> *anybody know where is that shop at { all star hydralics } they told me they had and bliud some of the rawest cars in miami where are they
> *


***** somebody told u wrong!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@Apr 20 2008, 03:10 PM~10460651
> *Wassup with dem pics ***** and chulow... when they gonna come out...
> *


coming soon homie... im still tired of walking and working :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*HERE U GO *****... DUB SHOW / GIRLS GONE WILD WIT ******










*25TH ST. LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE...



















LOW LYFE BOYS TIGHT WORK...



















ROLLIN BOYS YA'LL READY KNOW FOOL...













































































































MORE CUMIN...* :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DONE HOMIES!!!! CHULOW U SHOULD'VE NEVA LEFT BY DA VIC FOOL... :biggrin: *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MY DAWG ROBERT'S MONTE...*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE PIC'Z *****


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 20 2008, 04:05 PM~10460964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

Am selling a used POWER ACOUSTIK 3000w MONO CLASS D CAR amp..it has some scratches on top... but this amp is in Working/Good condition.. 140$


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

bitch is dead


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ TOP DOLLAR PAID FOR JUNK CARS IN MIAMI DADE & BROWARD" *$300 + CASH PAID*. NO TITLE, NO PROBLEM WE BUY THOSE TOO. :biggrin: 

WE ALSO OFFER LOW RATES ON TOWING


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 20 2008, 09:51 PM~10463255
> *bitch is dead
> *



:yes:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 96' lincoln,* Evelitog*, FIDEL CASTRO, lylorly, HEAVErollerz90, rollinchampagne, HIACHIKKO24
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 21 2008, 10:03 AM~10465316
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog, FIDEL CASTRO, lylorly, HEAVErollerz90, rollinchampagne, HIACHIKKO24
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats Going on ? ? ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Apr 21 2008, 09:05 AM~10465326
> *Whats Going on ? ? ?
> *


 chillen fool


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

ok this is good 
the guy in yellow is 96 lincoln , in pink is bear , in blue its jason , in red is chip tooth willy, and in green its little man from str8 pimpin lol 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

and heres nergo from rollin cc always down for pics


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Apr 21 2008, 10:30 AM~10465418
> *and heres nergo from rollin cc always down for pics
> 
> 
> ...


thats alot of talk from someone that dont show his face/car


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MISTER ED :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 21 2008, 10:05 AM~10465584
> *MISTER ED :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




wut up nigero


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## THE CHOSEN ONE (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 20 2008, 09:35 AM~10458439
> *check out my page for more pics......
> 
> *



http://youtube.com/watch?v=ipZDG6__Zfc

IMA MODEL YO UKNOW WHAT I MEAN AND I DO MY LIITLE TURN ON THE CATWALK!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 20 2008, 03:56 PM~10460891
> *HERE U GO *****... DUB SHOW / GIRLS GONE WILD WIT *****
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK FOO :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 20 2008, 04:05 PM~10460964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 21 2008, 08:43 AM~10465478
> *thats alot of talk from someone that dont show his face/car
> *




*DON'T EVEN WASTE UR TIME WIT DAT ***** FOOL...*


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 21 2008, 12:53 PM~10466842
> *DON'T EVEN WASTE UR TIME WIT DAT ***** FOOL...
> *


*****- isnt that blonde girl the one from assparade ?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2008, 12:24 AM~10457461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big Wheels ......Done right!


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 21 2008, 03:15 PM~10467004
> ******- isnt that blonde girl the one from assparade ?
> *













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*??*


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Apr 21 2008, 06:06 PM~10468175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea daz her, her name is briana love


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 20 2008, 06:01 PM~10460933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaamn!!!***** u got all the locas huh? when i grow up i wanna b like u. 1 time 4 yall rollin boyz


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

DAMN IM SLACKING WITH THE PICS... HERES ONE FOR NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 21 2008, 01:15 PM~10467004
> ******- isnt that blonde girl the one from assparade ?
> *


*BRIANNA LOVE*


















:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 21 2008, 06:22 PM~10469152
> *U ARE SLACKIN HOMIE...ESTAS DE PINGA HOMIE... :biggrin:*


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LANNGA305, GuCcIcRoWnViC, ALTIMAS FINEST, sweatit21, chevyboy01, hialeah305boyz, rollinchampagne




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Sup evry 1... fuckin mondays suck!!!!!. yo jonathan hows da supper nintendo goin? u playin mario kart yet?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i need some help people. i need to know if anyone in here knows where i could find the weatherstrips on the doors that hold the windows. my weatherstrips broke of being old and my passenger door window is loose and moves around when im driving around if anyone could help me i would appreciated alot. peace


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 21 2008, 08:29 PM~10469678
> *BRIANNA LOVE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, PUSHIN 14s, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, GuCcIcRoWnViC*, sweatitsdelta88, greg nice, tru6lu305

WASSUP ****** :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 21 2008, 08:54 PM~10469870
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, PUSHIN 14s, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, GuCcIcRoWnViC, sweatitsdelta88, greg nice, tru6lu305
> 
> ...


chillin dawg


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 21 2008, 07:54 PM~10469870
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, PUSHIN 14s, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, GuCcIcRoWnViC, sweatitsdelta88, greg nice, tru6lu305
> 
> ...




*WUTZ GOOD MA *****??? HOW'S MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHA MOTHA DOIN???*


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 21 2008, 09:36 PM~10469746
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LANNGA305, GuCcIcRoWnViC, ALTIMAS FINEST, sweatit21, chevyboy01, hialeah305boyz, rollinchampagne
> 
> ...


the truth i havent even had a chance to play with that shyt yet, damn ***** had me on a run around today first with the crown then he was helping me out with changing the ski to the beach trailer cause now its time to ride, shows are down beach bound we go... dale


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, PIMP C, *rollinchampagne*, tonytone, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

*BACK DAT UP 4 HELPIN ME OUT FOOL... DE PINGA ***** WHEN IT RAINS IT POORS MA *****... BUT FUCK IT ***** IMMA MAKE THRU FOOL!!!*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*AND ALSO 4 MAKIN MY CAR STAY IN THE TENT WHILE ROLLIN CHAMPAGNE STAY OUT WIT NO COVER...DAT WAS LUV RIGHT THERE FOOL... BACK DAT UP.. U KNO I ALWAYS COME THRU WHEN I'M NEEDED. DALE!!!!* :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 21 2008, 10:13 PM~10470050
> *AND ALSO 4 MAKIN MY CAR STAY IN THE TENT WHILE ROLLIN CHAMPAGNE STAY OUT WIT NO COVER...DAT WAS LUV RIGHT THERE FOOL... BACK DAT UP.. U KNO I ALWAYS COME THRU WHEN I'M NEEDED. DALE!!!! :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


yeah you know with all my cameras, that your car is secured here but damn too bad it couldnt stay here longer cause the 63 is coming home soon and the 53 its almost on the way. n too bad you didnt leave me the key so i can take it for a spin at teh beach n what not...lmao... at least the car got a taste of what it feels like being under a tent... but trust me rollin champagne is now covered and under the tent... he is right now taking a nap...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 21 2008, 06:32 PM~10469698
> *U ARE SLACKIN HOMIE...ESTAS DE PINGA HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


damn i slacked on all those porn bitches :biggrin: 
fuck it im definitely going to the next sexxxotica.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne+Apr 21 2008, 08:17 PM~10470082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YES SIR!!!*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

oye que bola tonight all this pussy and ass wow!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin:








:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 21 2008, 07:38 PM~10470348
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

20 Inch Lexani Sterlings FWD w/ Nitto tries and locks 5 lug
fits Camry, Accord, Avalon, ES300 etc $1250 firm

Pioneer Avic D2 w/ Nav Disk $500 obo.
T type grille for Regal, Grand National. Painted black. $65 obo
Grand National Spoiler $ 50 obo
1997 Isuzu Rodeo $2800

Everything located in Miramar, if u want pics shoot me a PM.

Willing to trade need some stuff for my Regal. Hydros, chrome, continental kit. LMK


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

for some reason i found MIAMI FEST on the third page :machinegun: :biggrin: uffin: TTT


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

GOOD MORNING BITCHES


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

ANY 1 GOT A PASSENGER QUARTER PANEL ROCKER ARM FOR A FLEETWOOD??HOLLA AT ME...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 21 2008, 09:38 PM~10470348
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*13x7 all chrome with fat white walls with chrome back brakedust plates $350.......new 2 pump all chrome front pump has la square dump all chrome fittings gold slow down valves...back pump has 2 dumps chrome fittings ready to go 8inch pistons-12inch pistons deep cups 5 tons springs #8 hose$650.....real adex dump perfect condition$300.....convertable top with everything$450.....3 10inch audio qz speakers with 1000 watt amp$250*


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTIAL SHYT_@Apr 18 2008, 06:42 AM~10445246
> *FOR $600
> *


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTIAL SHYT_@Apr 17 2008, 01:38 PM~10439691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTIAL SHYT_@Apr 17 2008, 07:48 AM~10437257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

79 CADILLAC DEVILLE 4 SALE WITH A 2 PUMP SET UP/ HI/LO PUMPS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Apr 21 2008, 07:30 AM~10465418
> *and heres nergo from rollin cc always down for pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 10x


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i need some help people. i need to know if anyone in here knows where i could find the weatherstrips on the doors that hold the windows. my weatherstrips broke of being old and my passenger door window is loose and moves around when im driving around if anyone could help me i would appreciated alot. peace


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

sweet fleet Today, 06:58 AM | | Post #24405 

Member

Posts: 20
Joined: Jan 2008




ANY 1 GOT A PASSENGER QUARTER PANEL ROCKER ARM FOR A FLEETWOOD??HOLLA AT ME... 
ebay


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYBLUE94_@Apr 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10478508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: 10x
> *



*UR A CLASE COME PINGA!!!!*


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 22 2008, 09:56 PM~10480436
> *UR A CLASE COME PINGA!!!!
> *


X2!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 22 2008, 08:59 PM~10480482
> *X2!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 22 2008, 08:02 PM~10480515
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


FUCK YOU[/b]


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

HAVE SOME 13' KNOCK OFFS BLACK RIM , CROME CENTER WITH ENGRAVED HUB. TIRES MOUNTED.. ALL BRAND NEW FOR SELL $800 FIRM SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. MIAMI PICK UP ONLY


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TTT uffin: uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 23 2008, 07:47 AM~10483209
> *TTT uffin:  uffin:
> *



hey get a real job...... 





sup *****.......


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MISTER ED
SUP PUTA


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 22 2008, 04:59 PM~10478789
> *sweet fleet  Today, 06:58 AM    |  | Post #24405
> 
> Member
> ...



yea sometimes i look on there but never get lucky..about the weather strip i usually go to the junkyard and take em off they got alot of ol skool lacs in u pick..


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 23 2008, 11:22 AM~10484371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SOMEONE HAS ALOT OF TIME ON THEIR HANDS. :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

ITS NOT THAT ***** THE MIAMI TOPIC IS ON PAGE 3 AND THERE'S 10 ****** IN THE TOPIC AND NOBODY WRITES SHIT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ey wussup wit the hang out tonite ? is it gonna be where my dawg ***** said in hialeah gardens or at checkers ?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 23 2008, 01:10 PM~10485621
> *ey wussup wit the hang out tonite ? is it gonna be where my dawg ***** said in hialeah gardens or at checkers ?
> *



*
LET'S TAKE IT 2 HIALEAH GARDENS FOOL AND SEE IF IT GOES BETTER OUT THERE...*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

imma pass thru checkers and den head 2 tha hialeah gardens spot


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

WASSA MIAMI HANGOUTBOUND TONITE WHOS GOIN??

COCAINE CADDY..A.K.A SWEET FLEET :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

IM DOWN TO RIDE TO BOTH IM SURE EVERYONE WILL FOLLOW..


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Apr 19 2008, 08:42 PM~10455913
> *FOR SALE 86' CUTLASS $$600 obo. RUNS GOOD, NEVER BEEN JUICED... PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

P.P.'S 2TONIGHT 50 CENT HEINEKENS, WHO'S RIDIN ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

round what time yall ridin out??


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 14 2008, 07:21 AM~10410660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the blue euro caddy in fuckin clean, does anybody have more pictures of the rear doors and suicide hinge setup? how he do it? was it a kit?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Latet but there here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

OYE *****.. CHECK WHAT I FOUND :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

coming soon







:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*TO LOWLYFE C.C.*
I just wanted to know if yall boyz were comeing out this year with that kandy red blazer....if IM rite it was one of yall who owned it n posted picz of it before


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 22 2008, 08:05 AM~10474115
> *13x7 all chrome with fat white walls with chrome back brakedust plates $350.......new 2 pump all chrome front pump has la square dump all chrome fittings gold slow down valves...back pump has 2 dumps chrome fittings ready to go 8inch pistons-12inch pistons deep cups 5 tons springs #8 hose$650.....real adex dump perfect condition$300.....convertable top with everything$450.....3 10inch audio qz speakers with 1000 watt amp$250
> *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2008, 08:24 PM~10488681
> *OYE *****.. CHECK WHAT I FOUND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*DAM ***** DAT WAS LAST YEAR'S DUB FOOL DE MADRE... :biggrin:  



HANGOUT WAS GOOD JUST HOPE NEXT TIME MORE PEOPLE GO OUT THERE. BUT SHIT NOW WE HAVE R NEW SPOT WE JUST GOTTA CHILL N KEEP IT HOW IT WAS 2DAY... STR8 CHILLIN... NO BEEF NOR DRAMA JUST CHILLIN N TALKIN MAD SHIT BOUT BEAR LOL J/K HOMIE... DALE!!!*


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Apr 23 2008, 02:34 PM~10486662
> *
> *


I'll give u 50 cent for it. LOL


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 24 2008, 01:18 AM~10490820
> *DAM ***** DAT WAS LAST YEAR'S DUB FOOL DE MADRE... :biggrin:
> HANGOUT WAS GOOD JUST HOPE NEXT TIME MORE PEOPLE GO OUT THERE. BUT SHIT NOW WE HAVE R NEW SPOT WE JUST GOTTA CHILL N KEEP IT HOW IT WAS 2DAY... STR8 CHILLIN... NO BEEF NOR DRAMA JUST CHILLIN N TALKIN MAD SHIT BOUT BEAR LOL J/K HOMIE... DALE!!!
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its that your boy bear asks for it!


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

BIG DOUG FROM ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS VS DAN FROM HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS






http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406046


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MISTER ED

SUP CRACKA


















OH SHIT THATS A BAD WORD


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 24 2008, 06:23 AM~10491534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> its that your boy bear asks for it!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

yeaa that hangout was str8 chillin guess it is a new hangout checkers been a heat up the past couple weeks..yeaa ***** u can jus look at bear and tells he wants to get ranked on..lol


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

yeaa that hangout was str8 chillin guess it is a new hangout checkers been a heat up the past couple weeks..yeaa ***** u can jus look at bear and tells he wants to get ranked on..lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 24 2008, 09:36 AM~10492031
> *MISTER ED
> 
> SUP CRACKA
> ...



BAD WORD WHAT BAD WORD....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 24 2008, 12:50 PM~10492826
> *BAD WORD WHAT BAD WORD....
> *



U KNOW PLIES SAYS CRACKA 100 TIMES ON A SONG AND EVERYBODY LIKE :0 :0 :0 BUT SAYS ***** AND EVERYBODY LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this is bullshit!!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 24 2008, 01:05 PM~10492914
> *this is bullshit!!
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

im sick


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

THIS ALWAYS HELPS


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

need all this gone... now!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 24 2008, 02:15 PM~10493484
> *im sick
> *


fever/cold? had it too, almost gone, someone told me a recipe that knocked 90% of it out of me over night. lemme kno if u need it.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Apr 24 2008, 01:53 PM~10494160
> *need all this gone... now!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Price?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 23 2008, 07:54 PM~10488992
> *TO LOWLYFE C.C.
> I just wanted to know if yall boyz were comeing out this year with that kandy red blazer....if IM rite it was one of yall who owned it n posted picz of it before
> *


all i can say is time will tell


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Apr 24 2008, 11:14 AM~10492239
> *yeaa that hangout was str8 chillin guess it is a new hangout checkers been a heat up the past couple weeks..
> *



what time yall normally ride out?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 24 2008, 04:44 PM~10494561
> *all i can say is time will tell
> *


 :biggrin: thankz homie...I had pic'z of it saved on my old computer but on my new one I ant got any pic'z of it but damn that bitch is clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Apr 24 2008, 05:03 PM~10494735
> *what time yall normally ride out?
> *


man we out next week *****....sunday the guy is workin on my motor cuz that bitch leakin oil n shit but ya ***** we out next week


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 24 2008, 04:36 PM~10494495
> *fever/cold? had it too, almost gone, someone told me a recipe that knocked 90% of it out of me over night. lemme kno if u need it.
> *


anything tha helps, thanks...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo anyone know where i can get train horns for a good price ??????


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@Apr 24 2008, 02:26 AM~10491053
> *I'll give u 50 cent for it. LOL
> *



:guns: :machinegun:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Apr 24 2008, 04:21 PM~10495603
> *:guns:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 23 2008, 08:10 PM~10488528
> *the blue euro caddy in fuckin clean, does anybody have more pictures of the rear doors and suicide hinge setup? how he do it? was it a kit?
> *



??? maybe hes got a build up thread on here?


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> > http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v394/TeknikalFoul/hangouts/rideout/040607rideout080small.jpg[/im
> > [/quote]
> > I STILL THINK IT NEEDS HYDROS OR SOMEBODY TO HIT THE SWITCH :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LEARN UR CARS HOMEBOY


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TRIPLE POST LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

QUADRA POST LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DE PINGA STUPID SERVER :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
DE PINGA!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 24 2008, 01:44 PM~10494561
> *all i can say is time will tell
> *


 :nosad: :nono: Gotta find Jorgita first..... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

aight people i need your opinions. i got 24's on the lac but the transmission went out once already, what should i do. should i put a shift kit on the tranny or should i change my gears and put 373 gears.


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 24 2008, 06:39 PM~10496547
> *LEARN UR CARS HOMEBOY
> *


Learn to get off da nutz!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

jose remember this cacharo wut a mission tremendo bucket on wheels well atleast it had a 350 n it was posse traction spinning 2nd fool like twiceee n chirp third once


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*TTTMFT FROM 3RD PAGE... GOODMOURNIN HOMIES...* :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 22 2008, 08:05 AM~10474115
> *new 2 pump all chrome front pump has la square dump all chrome fittings gold slow down valves...back pump has 2 dumps chrome fittings ready to go 8inch pistons-12inch pistons deep cups 5 tons springs #8 hose$550.....real adex dump perfect condition$250.....convertable top with everything$450.....3 10inch audio qz speakers with 1000 watt amp$250
> *


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10497502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jus throw some 13s or 14s on it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN NO MORE CAR SHOWS SO MIAMI FEST IS DEAD... NO ONE TALKING SHIT NO MORE... :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THERE'S A CAR SHO ON MAY 18TH AT DA COUNTYLINE DRAG STRIP BEING THROWN BY CAR SHO KING...*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 25 2008, 10:53 AM~10501031
> *THERE'S A CAR SHO ON MAY 18TH AT DA COUNTYLINE DRAG STRIP BEING THROWN BY CAR SHO KING...
> *



WHERES DAT *****... COUNTYLINE AND WHAT.


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 25 2008, 11:54 AM~10501038
> *WHERES DAT *****... COUNTYLINE AND WHAT.
> *



THE FUCKING DRAG RACE TRACK ON KROME AND OKEE U FUCKIN ****** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*W/E ATLEAST IS SOMETHIN 2 LOOK UP 2 DOIN AND SEE PEOPLE ACT A FOOL ON THE STRIP...* :biggrin: *OH AND BIKINI CONTEST AND WET T-SHIRT CONTEST. * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

For Sale 1991 Lincoln Towncar Cartier

Has only 60,750 Miles

$3000 obo

Call at 786-344-9307


----------



## prieto7257 (Apr 22, 2008)

* Sunday May 18 me and da boys are there to bad there aint much about lowriders for the show thou but fuck it bitches cars and bbq we all in lol :biggrin:*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hi3s'ssan, *prieto7257* , 408ESSJ, 94pimplac
:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: hi3s'ssan, *prieto7257* ,slash, 94pimplac, 305KingCadillac, wop_inda_wood

:machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :twak: :barf:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hopefully this happens soon :buttkick:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wE5LvLKwbHM


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 25 2008, 06:37 AM~10500435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** STOP POSTING UR PICTURE


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@Apr 25 2008, 03:13 PM~10502223
> ****** STOP POSTING UR PICTURE
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I got a 64 Impala rolling chassis forsale... The frame was completely media blasted, primed and painted flat black. Not a drop of rust on the frame. Make offers.... P.M. for anymore info. Will deliver via tow truck for free to anywhere in Miami.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 25 2008, 10:59 AM~10501067
> *THE FUCKING DRAG RACE TRACK ON KROME AND OKEE U FUCKIN ****** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



***** I JUST GOT OFF THE BOAT I DONT KNOW MY WAY SOUTH PAST HIALEAH....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 25 2008, 02:32 PM~10502804
> ****** I JUST GOT OFF THE BOAT I DONT KNOW MY WAY SOUTH  PAST HIALEAH....
> *


 it's actually nw of hialeah......lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, INKSTINCT003, Impressive_regal
> *


Marica!


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 25 2008, 12:25 PM~10502317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DON'T HAVE TO JUST LOOK AT YOURSELF BITCH LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 25 2008, 02:43 PM~10502451
> *I got a 64 Impala rolling chassis forsale... The frame was completely media blasted, primed and painted flat black. Not a drop of rust on the frame. Make offers.... P.M. for anymore info. Will deliver via tow truck for free to anywhere in Miami.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just wanted to post mr.cartoonz ice truck on here for any of yall who never seen it........that bitch it fuckin raw










here's the link for more pic'z


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10506395
> *I just wanted to post mr.cartoonz ice truck on here for any of yall who never seen it........that bitch it fuckin raw
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*GOODMORINING HOMIES*


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHATS HOTT MIAMI


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Apr 26 2008, 06:49 AM~10508105
> *GOODMORINING HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


WAKING UP TO HER WOULD BE A DAMN GOOD MORNING  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## AINTNO$ECRET305 (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@Apr 25 2008, 06:22 PM~10504608
> *THEY DON'T HAVE TO JUST LOOK AT YOURSELF BITCH LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***** u know how 2 write :biggrin:


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AINTNO$ECRET305_@Apr 26 2008, 08:17 AM~10508383
> ****** u know how 2 write :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ***** YOUR THAT *****'S LOVER


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a couple of throw back pics i found


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2008, 10:01 AM~10508743
> *here's a couple of throw back pics i found
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMMM DA GOOD OLD DAYS WEN ****** WOULD PUT 13Z N 14Z ON THERE RIDES N USED THEM AS DAILYS,NOW ALL U SEE ON DA STREETS IS THESE MODERN CARS ON THE BIG WHEELS


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 26 2008, 10:51 AM~10508954
> *:0  :0 DAMMM DA GOOD OLD DAYS WEN ****** WOULD PUT 13Z N 14Z ON THERE RIDES N USED THEM AS DAILYS,NOW ALL U SEE ON DA STREETS IS THESE MODERN CARS ON THE BIG WHEELS
> *


X2!.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

beach bound tonight ocean drive gonna be filled wit lowriders big rims and mother fucking hoessssssssssssssssssssssss n when i mean hoesssssssssssssssss hoesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss lol well maybee that will get sum of u out of bed and in to ur cars and to the beach ok so see you ppl out there i hope 


p.s. the zebra is loose call da zoo.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 26 2008, 04:50 PM~10510314
> *beach bound tonight ocean drive gonna be filled wit lowriders big rims and mother fucking hoessssssssssssssssssssssss    n when i mean hoesssssssssssssssss hoesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss      lol well maybee that will get sum of u out of bed and in to ur cars and to the beach ok so see you ppl out there i hope
> p.s.  the zebra is loose call da zoo.
> *


X MOTHAFUKIN 2 !! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THIS WAS @ A VIDEO SHOOT 2 DAY...LEFT MY CAMERA SO THESE R PICS FROM MY PHONE...STILL DOIN IT WIT DA PHONE THO* :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
























































































*APPLE BOTTOMS WAS SERIOUS * :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:   
 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















*DAT WAS ***** WHO WAS RAPPIN*
















*OOOOHHHHHHHWWWWEEEEEEEE*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 26 2008, 08:22 PM~10510731
> *THIS WAS @ A VIDEO SHOOT 2 DAY...LEFT MY CAMERA SO THESE R PICS FROM MY PHONE...STILL DOIN IT WIT DA PHONE THO  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



damn *****.....


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2008, 02:01 PM~10508743
> *here's a couple of throw back pics i found
> 
> 
> ...


tHATS WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 25 2008, 07:45 AM~10500731
> *
> *


Did u just joined STN? I never heard of u


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I have brand new in the box H4 6000k (bright white)HID bulbs fit on all impala with out any changing of plugs or anything plug and play. Never been used $100
Got the door weathering striping for g bodys brand new $50 
PM me for more info


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10506395
> *I just wanted to post mr.cartoonz ice truck on here for any of yall who never seen it........that bitch it fuckin raw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@Apr 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10512049
> *Did u just joined STN?  I never heard of u
> *


***** ive been stn since 1992 who the fuck are you?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Raw as day to hit the beach....whos down to go???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit is dead!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WHERE'S DA FUNERAL @@@!!!! CUZ DE PINGA!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hi3s'ssan, HIT EM UP, *GuCcIcRoWnViC* :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, 


rollinchampagne


wut up sukkaaaa


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Beach Pics Wit The Zebra The Xbox N Felix Da Cat In A Lil Bit a Lil Bit Of Each Cars By The Bay And Riding Down The Causeway SO Stay Tuned Layitlowerz lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo any1 sellin their train horn?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yo Jose (SWITCHITTER) Looking GooD Saturday Night @ The Beach Keep It Up Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

BATMAN TRUCK IS NO MORE NEW STATUS NEW LOOK AND NEW KILLA WATCH OUT COOMIN SOO TO A BLVD, STREET AND AVE NEVER U :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Apr 27 2008, 06:17 PM~10516336
> *BATMAN TRUCK IS NO MORE NEW STATUS NEW LOOK AND NEW KILLA WATCH OUT COOMIN SOO TO A BLVD, STREET AND AVE NEAR U  :biggrin:
> *


 FIXED IT FOR U CUZ!


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

the new hopper in miami :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THE ZEBRAHHH
















FLOOR SCRAPING

































DAMN A MOTHERFUCKING RAW ASS GANGSTA LEAN THANKS SONIA

















SITTTING SIDEWAYS 








JUST ANOTHER DAY IN THE LIFE OF THE LOWRIDER GAME!


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 27 2008, 06:15 PM~10516322
> *Yo Jose (SWITCHITTER)  Looking GooD Saturday Night @ The Beach Keep It Up Homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Cuhz.....so were you, loving that gangsta lean.. :thumbsup: ...Lets keep this shit up....RIDEING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF! (NO BABYSITIN HERE)....


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 27 2008, 07:15 PM~10516805
> *FIXED IT FOR U CUZ!
> *


DNT CUZ ITS FOR ME AND EVERY ONE THAT HAS HISTORY WITH IT ITS A OLD CLASSIC COME OUT FOR THE NEW NEW BES


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Apr 27 2008, 07:15 PM~10516805
> *FIXED IT FOR U CUZ!
> *


I NO CUZ ITS FOR ME AND EVERY ONE THAT HAS HISTORY WITH IT ITS A OLD CLASSIC COME OUT FOR THE NEW NEW BES


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 27 2008, 07:59 PM~10517182
> *Thanks Cuhz.....so were you, loving that gangsta lean.. :thumbsup: ...Lets keep this shit up....RIDEING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF! (NO BABYSITIN HERE)....
> *



Yea I Kno The Funny Thing Is That The Wheels On The Zebra Are Really Falling Off Tho LoL :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 28 2008, 04:04 AM~10519482
> *Yea I Kno The Funny Thing Is That The Wheels On The Zebra Are Really Falling Off Tho LoL  :biggrin:
> *


Oh your an ass...lol... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats Funny....Like the pics....You need to post the ones at the orange bowl...those look good also....dale...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THERE YOU GO JOSE HERE U HAVE EM


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 25 2008, 01:43 PM~10502451
> *I got a 64 Impala rolling chassis forsale... The frame was completely media blasted, primed and painted flat black. Not a drop of rust on the frame. Make offers.... P.M. for anymore info. Will deliver via tow truck for free to anywhere in Miami.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It's good to see the orange bowl demolished.....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 28 2008, 07:50 AM~10519981
> *It's good to see the orange bowl demolished.....
> *




lotz of memories are there tho too bad its going down like dat but fuck it marlins stadium coming soon


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT A #9 MARZOCHI GEAR 4 SALE $50 
GOT 2 CHROME TANKS 4 SALE $30 4 BOTH
2 BLACK BLACK TANKS 4 SALE $20 4 BOTH
2 8 INCH CHROME CYLINDERS 4 $65
AND 2 THE ***** WITH BAGS GOT A NITROGEN BOTTLE SIZE 304 WITH REGULATOR 4 $120


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *ROLLIN LUXURY, PINK86REGAL*

:wave: WUSUP FOOLS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, ROLLIN LUXURY


HEY THERE GUY....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 28 2008, 09:41 AM~10520742
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, PINK86REGAL
> 
> ...


wuzza ni99a :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

for sale ford ranger xlt 2002


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 27 2008, 07:54 AM~10513302
> ****** ive been stn since 1992 who the fuck are you?
> *


***** U AINT NEVER BIN NO STN BITCH. GST OFF STN NUTS. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 28 2008, 12:41 PM~10520742
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, PINK86REGAL
> 
> ...


wasup ***** :biggrin:


----------



## AINTNO$ECRET305 (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@Apr 25 2008, 06:22 PM~10504608
> *THEY DON'T HAVE TO JUST LOOK AT YOURSELF BITCH LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUCKA :twak: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTZ UP MY MIAMI ******. I GOT MORE PICS OF THEM GIRLS I FOUND SO IMMA POST THEM LATA ON OR 2MORROW... BETTER PICS TRUST ME* :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what they do,what it is miami....this shyts never bien deader...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 28 2008, 09:55 AM~10520385
> *lotz of memories are there tho too bad its going down like dat but fuck it marlins stadium coming soon
> *


Fuck the memories... a real team is going to finally play there soon....lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

REALLY WANNA GET RID OF THIS SHYT , GOT NO USE FOR IT.SO LET ME KNOW

GOT A #9 MARZOCHI GLADIUS GEAR 4 SALE $50 
GOT 2 CHROME TANKS 4 SALE $30 4 BOTH
2 BLACK BLACK TANKS 4 SALE $20 4 BOTH
2 8 INCH CHROME CYLINDERS 4 $65
AND 2 THE ****** WITH BAGS GOT A NITROGEN BOTTLE SIZE 304 WITH REGULATOR 4 $120 

OR WILL SELL THE REGUALTOR BY ITSELF $70


----------



## AINTNO$ECRET305 (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2008, 08:48 PM~10511573
> *damn *****.....
> *


GANGSTA ASS PIC HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 28 2008, 05:07 PM~10525107
> *Fuck the memories... a real team is going to finally play there soon....lol
> *



LMAO FOREAL FOOL FINNALY


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 28 2008, 09:50 AM~10519981
> *It's good to see the orange bowl demolished.....
> *


 :uh: funny that someone like you that can't finsh a car would talk shit 
maybe this is where ur parents came for there first can of peanut 
butter when they came to this city ur an ass hole :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Apr 28 2008, 08:04 PM~10526220
> *:uh:  funny that someone like you that can't finsh a car would talk shit
> maybe this is where ur parents came for there first can of peanut
> butter when they came to this city ur an ass hole  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 28 2008, 09:10 PM~10526299
> *:banghead:
> *


danny slow down papo ur going to hurt ur self man


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Apr 28 2008, 08:12 PM~10526332
> *danny slow down papo ur going to hurt ur self man
> *


aw man. i thought you were gonna make fun off me. youre not all that funny anymore. Vamono Fidel!!!! Viva Fidel cojone!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DADEROLLERS1STLADY (Apr 7, 2008)

FOR SALE 
1997 CADILLAC DEVILLE
786- 449-8156


----------



## DADEROLLERS1STLADY (Apr 7, 2008)

FOR SALE 
15,000
OBO


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DADEROLLERS1STLADY_@Apr 28 2008, 08:53 PM~10526934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 28 footer?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, bBblue88olds, *SwitchHitter*, DADEROLLERS1STLADY

Wats up my *****!!!! Cant will till my car is out to hit the beach again like the old days!! n to show ****** was up


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 28 2008, 08:43 PM~10527489
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scarface, bBblue88olds, SwitchHitter, DADEROLLERS1STLADY
> 
> ...


Yeeeeeezir ! :yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 28 2008, 09:43 PM~10527489
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scarface, bBblue88olds, SwitchHitter, DADEROLLERS1STLADY
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anybody know anyone that fixes rims? i got an OG wire that i recently replaced the tires n now one of em wont hold any air...i fixed it yesterday n this mornin tha same shit, its flat...Thanx


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@Apr 28 2008, 01:04 PM~10522685
> ****** U AINT NEVER BIN NO STN BITCH. GST OFF STN NUTS. :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


do us all a favor bitch..spell your screen name right is with a nk on the skam not m *SKANK*  AND GET OFF MY DICK *****.


----------



## madeindadehustla (May 26, 2006)

^^^^ If this is the real grand hustle then yeah he's the ***** that started STN back when cosita was in it with the regal so somone needs to be schooled in the Miami car club game.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone know any shops that will repair wires? i called Red's and they dont fix it and dont know no one.... its just hard to believe that im tha only one in miami wit this problem....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Apr 29 2008, 09:13 AM~10529769
> *anyone know any shops that will repair wires? i called Red's and they dont fix it and dont know no one.... its just hard to believe that im tha only one in miami wit this problem....
> *


ur not. u have 3 options, either re-silicone the rim urself, pay someone to do it, or just put innertubes in the tires and ull never have dat problem again. 

easy and secure way out is putting innertubes, only bad part is u gotta buy a new one everytime u get new tires, and (from wut ive heard, although i had a homeboi with em) you cant put em on 13s.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 29 2008, 09:39 AM~10529850
> *ur not. u have 3 options, either re-silicone the rim urself, pay someone to do it, or just put innertubes in the tires and ull never have dat problem again.
> 
> easy and secure way out is putting innertubes, only bad part is u gotta buy a new one everytime u get new tires, and (from wut ive heard, although i had a homeboi with em) you cant put em on 13s.
> *



I re-siliconed my 14x7's and they slowy leaked... n that shit is $6 a tube...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i did mine...when i had 13'z.....gotta make a mess of silicone in that bitch


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Apr 29 2008, 06:46 AM~10529879
> *I re-siliconed my 14x7's and they slowy leaked... n that shit is $6 a tube...
> *



hey man if u want to fix it so it wont leak let me get it for acouple days and ill fix it for 40 bucks i got sumthing to make it work right but bring me the wheel with out the tire mounted n leave me both and trust me i had that problem n i drive it every day n go over shit n no leaks at all fool


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 29 2008, 09:53 AM~10529906
> *hey man if u want to fix it so it wont leak let me get it for acouple days and ill fix it for 40 bucks i got sumthing to make it work right but bring me the wheel with out the tire mounted n leave me both and trust me i had that problem n i drive it every day n go over shit n no leaks at all fool
> *


 what cha used?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, bung, 94pimplac, *81_Monte_Pimpin*
man I hope u get it fix....Ill hate to see her back on the stockz....ill hit u up later pimp im ridein out to work....hope u get it fix


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, bung, 94pimplac, *81_Monte_Pimpin*
man I hope u get it fix....Ill hate to see her back on the stockz....ill hit u up later pimp im ridein out to work....hope u get it fix


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, 954LIMELIGHT66, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *DRòN*, 94pimplac, 81_Monte_Pimpin
:wave: 

ey your boy jason says wussup wit his pictures !?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

if u want it done you let me kno it takes atleast two days so it works right ok so u let me kno if u wanna do it u can leave it at my job n ill fix it n mount it n all just u gonna have to balance it when u get it back so wutever u want u let me kno fool.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 29 2008, 07:22 AM~10530012
> *if u want it done you let me kno it takes atleast two days so it works right ok so u let me kno if u wanna do it u can leave it at my job n ill fix it  n mount it n all just u gonna have to balance it when u get it back so wutever u want u let me kno fool.
> *


  hey homie were your shop at, i got sumone wit da same problem tire goin flat once or twice a week on a 13x7 maybe u can help out ??


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 29 2008, 10:09 AM~10529973
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, 954LIMELIGHT66, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DRòN, 94pimplac, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> :wave:
> ...


ma scanners actin up. ima have to scan em at the inlaws house.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 29 2008, 06:39 AM~10529850
> *ur not. u have 3 options, either re-silicone the rim urself, pay someone to do it, or just put innertubes in the tires and ull never have dat problem again.
> 
> easy and secure way out is putting innertubes, only bad part is u gotta buy a new one everytime u get new tires, and (from wut ive heard, although i had a homeboi with em) you cant put em on 13s.
> *



i dunno y u say that cuz i got 13's. ( i dont believe in 14's ) i change tires and never have to replace the tubes.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Apr 29 2008, 06:46 AM~10529879
> *I re-siliconed my 14x7's and they slowy leaked... n that shit is $6 a tube...
> *


if u re siliconed it right then chances are that it aint the spokes. maybe the air is leaking by a hole in the tire or even ur valve stem


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: use that...thats what i use...no problem after


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 29 2008, 07:34 AM~10530083
> * hey homie were your shop at, i got sumone wit da  same problem tire goin flat once or twice a week on a 13x7 maybe u can help out ??
> *



torino trailers 5045 nw 79th avenue miami,fl 33166

m y names alex just pass by n see me directly so i can help you out with that


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 29 2008, 07:39 AM~10529850
> *ur not. u have 3 options, either re-silicone the rim urself, pay someone to do it, or just put innertubes in the tires and ull never have dat problem again.
> 
> easy and secure way out is putting innertubes, only bad part is u gotta buy a new one everytime u get new tires, and (from wut ive heard, although i had a homeboi with em) you cant put em on 13s.
> *


Stalker used to have some on the 13s on his regal.... He bought them at pepboys...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

a problem that I did have on the 13s when I actually had a car (many many moons ago) was the valve stem.... I missed the knock off once and slightly clipped the valve stem with the hammer and this caused a slight tear on the seal on the valve stem so it leaked out air through there.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Apr 29 2008, 11:05 AM~10530241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guess i learned sumthin new. besides from wut ive read on here, one time my homies brand new tire poped off the rim a block away from the tire shop, and the people said it was due to the used inner tube. guess they were bullshitin to cover up poor work.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE


HEY GUY WHATS UP.


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 29 2008, 12:37 PM~10530784
> *MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE
> HEY GUY WHATS UP.
> *



sup bitch


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 29 2008, 07:39 AM~10529850
> *ur not. u have 3 options, either re-silicone the rim urself, pay someone to do it, or just put innertubes in the tires and ull never have dat problem again.
> 
> easy and secure way out is putting innertubes, only bad part is u gotta buy a new one everytime u get new tires, and (from wut ive heard, although i had a homeboi with em) you cant put em on 13s.
> *


I PUT INNER TUBES ON ALL MY TIRES THE DAY I PUT ON MY 13'S. THAT WAS BACK IN 2002 AND MY TIRES HAVE NEVER BEEN CHANGED- NEVER LEAKED- NEVER GAEV ME A PROBLEM. I THINK THATS THE BEST WAY TO GO. GO TO FESTIVAL TIRESI I DUNNO IF THEY ARE STILL CALLED THAT BUT THATS WHERE I DID MINE.


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 29 2008, 05:40 AM~10529710
> *do us all a favor bitch..spell your screen name right is with a nk on the skam not m SKANK  AND GET OFF MY DICK *****.
> *


***** I DONT C U IN DA STREETS!! I THINK U TRYIN TO RIDE WITH DA BIG DOGGS BUT U TO BUSY RIDIN NUTZ FOOL!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305,* ROLLIN LUXURY*, UCEBOX352


wut up my niggaa


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

sup ***** chillen just got back from work...

REALLY WANNA GET RID OF THIS SHYT , GOT NO USE FOR IT.SO LET ME KNOW

GOT A #9 MARZOCHI GLADIUS GEAR 4 SALE $50 

GOT 2 CHROME TANKS 4 SALE $30 4 BOTH

2 BLACK BLACK TANKS 4 SALE $20 4 BOTH

2 8 INCH CHROME CYLINDERS 4 $50


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, *SwitchHitter, 300ways*, UCEBOX352

sup ******


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 29 2008, 01:12 PM~10532786
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lowridergame305, SwitchHitter, 300ways, UCEBOX352
> 
> ...


wussup *****!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 29 2008, 01:16 PM~10532815
> *wussup *****!!
> *




chilling dawg we riding this weekend to the beach or wut fool let me kno


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2008, 10:04 AM~10529946
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, bung, 94pimplac, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> man I hope u get it fix....Ill hate to see her back on the stockz....ill hit u up later pimp im ridein out to work....hope u get it fix
> ...



i know man i cant neva catch a break...ima just ride tha donut for now till i take care of it...shits been tight lately but everybodies bein feelin it especially wit $4 a gallon now...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2008, 11:07 AM~10530257
> *if u re siliconed it right then chances are that it aint the spokes. maybe the air is leaking by a hole in the tire or even ur valve stem
> *


yesterday i had a flat so i took it back to tha shop n they replaced the tire sayin it was defective...drove round all night n woke up this mornin n it was flat again...now im hearin firestone is a shitty company and not to do business wit em...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MORE PICS OF DEM GIRLS 4 U *******

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 29 2008, 03:12 PM~10533229
> *MORE PICS OF DEM GIRLS 4 U ******
> 
> 
> ...


wow. str8 up hialeah chilindrinas!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 29 2008, 01:17 PM~10532824
> *chilling dawg we riding this weekend to the beach or wut fool let me kno
> *


You alrealdy know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Apr 29 2008, 07:17 PM~10535562
> *You alrealdy know!!! :biggrin:
> *



yessir ima holla at you dawg dale


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ElegancE On Ocean Drive Saturday Night


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ma Dawg Rolys Old Shit Years BAck On Sum Vogue`s


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

WTB passenger side back chrome rockers and tailight fillers ASAP!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, 

sickassscion


gay kiddddddddd


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

THATS HOW WE DO IN MIAMI*







*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DA PICS R UP ON DUBMAGAZINE.COM... THESE R SUM I GOT 4RM THERE...*


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Boulevard305, *GuCcIcRoWnViC, SwitchHitter
*

:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 29 2008, 11:39 PM~10538181
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Boulevard305, GuCcIcRoWnViC, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


*WUTZ UP HOMIE!!! SEE U 2MORROW NITE.*


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 29 2008, 10:42 PM~10538209
> *WUTZ UP HOMIE!!! SEE U 2MORROW NITE.
> *


yessir... you already know doggy...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

so watup straight to publix or yall gonna chill at checkers for a minute?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 29 2008, 03:12 PM~10533229
> *MORE PICS OF DEM GIRLS 4 U ******
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN... THATS A NICE TRE


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

yo purp was that you guys that put up the Frankenstein INK picture on 595 lol?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 30 2008, 06:36 AM~10539516
> *yo purp was that you guys that put up the Frankenstein INK picture on 595 lol?
> *


lol naw


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 29 2008, 10:33 PM~10538137
> *THATS HOW WE DO IN MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


*


COUNTRY CLUB CUSTOMS BABY!!!!!*


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 30 2008, 08:47 AM~10539575
> *lol naw
> *


ah its a dope stencil, looks just like that tatt wit INK underneath it over by davie and 595 heh


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Apr 30 2008, 09:10 AM~10539389
> *so watup straight to publix or yall gonna chill at checkers for a minute?
> *


str8 to publix! :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Apr 30 2008, 10:04 AM~10539665
> *COUNTRY CLUB CUSTOMS BABY!!!!!
> *


daleee sweet fleets gettin overhauled. when do i get my hands on her?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LyfeAfTeRI (Jan 12, 2008)

wusssah mia, i know this isnt the site for this , but id rather give first dibs for this to yall .....make offer ..located in boca area.... 87 monte ls..parts/project car....i got the interior , red with black gucci ,laminated...new carpet still in packaging..(its got lift spindels for 24s)...pick up only...if interested i can eamil more pics.. or call me , 754-273-0049 tom


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 30 2008, 09:03 AM~10540048
> *str8 to publix!  :cheesy:
> *



*YES SIR!!! NO PROBLEMS OVA THERE... DALE LET'S SHO DEM RICERS AND POPCORN CARS HOW'S WE ROLL... *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Apr 17 2008, 07:35 AM~10437175
> *go up 68th ave towards hialeah gardens...to 138th st ... make a right at the light of 138th and go down its gonna be on your left hand side at shell and wendys or to the right hand side at the publix
> *


wats an easier way to get to the hangout comin from da checkers on 122 ave ???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 30 2008, 12:43 PM~10540950
> *wats an easier way to get to the hangout comin from da checkers on 122 ave ???
> *


str8 towards the palmetto. pass it, pass palmetto hospital, through hialeah gardens till hialeah gardens drive (ull see a big intercection with a curve to the right) , make a right and str8 down. ull see the publix on ur right.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 30 2008, 10:43 AM~10540950
> *wats an easier way to get to the hangout comin from da checkers on 122 ave ???
> *


*
TAKE IT WEST TOWARDS THE PALMETTO 2 WEST 33RD AVE, MAKE A RIGHT @ DA LIGHT THEN U'LL SEE DA PUBLIX ON THE RIGHT SIDE*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I HAVE MY BOY SELLIN SUM 24'S WIT 275/25/24 WANLI CHUNKY TIRES 4 $2000... 5 UNIVERSAL LUG PATTERNS. I WILL POST PICS UP SOON...*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 30 2008, 10:01 AM~10541118
> *
> TAKE IT WEST TOWARDS THE PALMETTO 2 WEST 33RD AVE, MAKE A RIGHT @ DA LIGHT THEN U'LL SEE DA PUBLIX ON THE RIGHT SIDE
> *


 :thumbsup: got it thankz homie wen u get to 33rd u make a rite like goin up to 138 hope its a good trun out 2nite


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 30 2008, 11:14 AM~10541271
> *:thumbsup: got it thankz homie wen u get to 33rd u make a rite like goin up to 138 hope its a good trun out 2nite
> *



HOPE SO...LAST WEEK IT WAS ONLY LAYITLOW ******... SO IT WAS GOOD. NO DRAMA...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

publix was a good chilling spot... ill see u ot there *****,jose all yalll... lets try 2 keep them trainhorn and peeling out ass ****** AWAY!!!!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

dale see yall out there tonight


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 30 2008, 02:43 PM~10542965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

see u ppl out there tonight. get them rides clean


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Boulevard305, *chevyboy01,* tukin24s, 81_Monte_Pimpin

wat dey dooo Malibu????


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

DRON</span> post up the video ALREADY!!!!!!![/b] :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito loka wats poppin ma *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 30 2008, 04:43 PM~10542965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, CadillacRoyalty, *ROLLIN LUXURY, GuCcIcRoWnViC*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: hey


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

hello help me what is setup in suzuki samurai front or back zylinder???


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@May 1 2008, 08:00 AM~10549404
> *hello help me what is setup in suzuki samurai front or back zylinder???
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I HAVENT SEEN THAT SHIT WHILE !! :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 1 2008, 07:56 AM~10550209
> *DAM I HAVENT SEEN THAT SHIT WHILE !! :0
> *



yessir its getting re done n it hits nasty 3`s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm back....

I got a 4 pump showtime setup with 1/2" port pumps , all hoses, solenoids, switches, springs, EVERYTHING, jus add batteries for 
$1000


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

also the triple black caddy in my avatar for $1500.......triple black 5.7 d'elegance.... working A/C .... car stalls when at red light, needs tune up. Pillow seats, moonroof etc.



the 1500 is non negotiable.....


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 1 2008, 12:30 PM~10551366
> *I'm back....
> 
> I got a 4 pump showtime setup with 1/2" port pumps , all hoses, solenoids, switches, springs, EVERYTHING, jus add batteries for
> ...



Pm me some pictures.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 1 2008, 02:23 PM~10552152
> *Pm me some pictures.
> *


Yo call me...954 707 3560 I aint got phootbucket


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Call me for info on the setup or caddy

Ross
9547073560.

I don't have photbucket..im postin this from my phone


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

OK i hooked my computer up jus for yall.. lets see what i can do


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

heres the caddy 1500

triple black 5.7 delegance with 170k... windows dont work so great needs tune up... moonroof. price is non negotiable.. car has working AC...car needs some love but its a nice ride...hasnt ran for months

call me 9547073560


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

heres the setup.. 1000 firm non negotiable..jus add batteries


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

REALLY WANNA GET RID OF THIS SHYT , GOT NO USE FOR IT.SO LET ME KNOW

GOT A #9 MARZOCHI GLADIUS GEAR 4 SALE $50 

GOT 2 CHROME TANKS 4 SALE $30 4 BOTH

2 BLACK BLACK TANKS 4 SALE $20 4 BOTH

2 8 INCH CHROME CYLINDERS 4 $50 - SOLD

FOR THA ****** WITH BAGS - NITROGEN BOTTLE WITH REGULATOR -$120 - SOLD


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 1 2008, 07:56 AM~10550209
> *DAM I HAVENT SEEN THAT SHIT WHILE !! :0
> *


 ****** I HAVENT SEEN YOUR SHIT IN A WHILE, QUIT BABYSITTIN * :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> ***** I DONT C U IN DA STREETS!! I THINK U TRYIN TO RIDE WITH DA BIG DOGGS BUT U TO BUSY RIDIN NUTZ FOOL!!!
> [/quote THAT SHIT YOU SAYING BOUT US BEEN THE BIG DOGGS I LIKE THAT BET THAT UP...BUT DOG STOP HIDEIN BEHIND SOME BITCH ASS FAKE SCREEN NAME IF YOUR A REAL ***** YOU DONT THROW ROCKS AND HIDE YOUR HANDS BITCH...


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> > ***** I DONT C U IN DA STREETS!! I THINK U TRYIN TO RIDE WITH DA BIG DOGGS BUT U TO BUSY RIDIN NUTZ FOOL!!!
> > [/quote THAT SHIT YOU SAYING BOUT US BEEN THE BIG DOGGS I LIKE THAT BET THAT UP...BUT DOG STOP HIDEIN BEHIND SOME BITCH ASS FAKE SCREEN NAME IF YOUR A REAL ***** YOU DONT THROW ROCKS AND HIDE YOUR HANDS BITCH...
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, Boulevard305, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI
WHAT UP *****


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..............PHOTOS BY DERICK G, MALE MODEL KIONI


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Boulevard305, *DRòN*, bigchevysandbusas, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC

wat up ***** :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

REGALS FOR SALE.................BUY 5 GET 1 FREE.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2008, 10:30 PM~10557299
> *[size=14GRAND NATIONALS FOR SALE.................BUY 5 GET 1 FREE.[/size]
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Somebody buy my shit! I got a wedding to pay for!!!

Triple black 5.7 D'el for 1500! 4 pump 1/2" port showtime setup with EVERYTHING cept batteries. 18"s and 8"s for 1000


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 1 2008, 08:23 PM~10554047
> ****** I HAVENT SEEN YOUR SHIT IN A WHILE, QUIT BABYSITTIN  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


NIGA FUC THAT, I LEAST I AINT SELLIN MA SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 2 2008, 05:57 AM~10558540
> *NIGA FUC THAT, I LEAST I AINT SELLIN MA SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


*O RLYY ?????*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=384726&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=406262&hl=


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@May 1 2008, 05:00 AM~10549404
> *hello help me what is setup in suzuki samurai front or back zylinder???
> 
> 
> ...


12'S AND 18'S


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Evelitog, 96' lincoln 

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 2 2008, 09:45 AM~10559233
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Evelitog, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...



*******! when u gon pick that shit up! ?


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(hydromaniacs @ May 1 2008, 05:00 AM) 
hello help me what is setup in suzuki samurai front or back zylinder???




12'S AND 18'S

DATS SHIT HAD 4'S AND 6'S :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, S K A M, 99 LINCOLN, *str8lows
*

LOKKA! :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@May 2 2008, 12:11 PM~10559711
> *QUOTE(hydromaniacs @ May 1 2008, 05:00 AM)
> hello help me what is setup in suzuki samurai front or back zylinder???
> 12'S AND 18'S
> ...



:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 2 2008, 12:02 PM~10559651
> ********! when u gon pick that shit up! ?
> *


i should be by today . . .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 2 2008, 11:37 AM~10559862
> *i should be by today . . .
> *



dont sell out!


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 2 2008, 01:08 PM~10560110
> *dont sell out!
> *


i might . . . dale i got you


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i need some big body parts,,driver side quarterpanel chrome rocker,,,,top dash board,,,,back bumper,,,,grill.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 2 2008, 03:57 AM~10558540
> *NIGA FUC THAT, I LEAST I AINT SELLIN MA SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


lol... ***** look whose talkin u the desperate 1 selling your shit my shit aint 4 sale no more!!!!!


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 2 2008, 03:57 AM~10558540
> *NIGA FUC THAT, I LEAST I AINT SELLIN MA SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


lol... ***** look whose talkin u the desperate 1 selling your shit my shit aint 4 sale no more!!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Wat poppin miami ***** loka wats poppin foo


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

FOR SALE!!!! neeed gone NOW!!!! 3 pump 8 batter setup for $1200 n a 26in custom lowrider bike for $800


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm148/G...Bogata06130.jpg


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOWER SHOPS TONIGHT.................................UNIVERSITY DRIVE AND 595
Starts now till 10pm


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2008, 11:35 PM~10556096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MALE MODEL?  YOU MEAN I COULD'VE GOT PAID?........ :uh: MAYBE NEXT TIME I'LL SHOW ME SKIN..LOL :rofl:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THESE R DA 24'S DAT MY BOY'S SELLIN $2000 5 LUG UNIVERSAL 275/25/24 WANLI TIRES... 


































THEY HAVE DA CENTER CAPS!!!*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

de pinga miami que bola


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i have a g-body convertible top with electric quarter windows back glass back seat top motor complete and ready to weld in ...im in miami and i want 1000 oh and the rack was chromed let me know need to get rid of asap


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, *Magik007* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

yo wats good miami


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any updates for the next ride out


----------



## AINTNO$ECRET305 (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 2 2008, 07:08 PM~10563571
> *THESE R DA 24'S DAT MY BOY'S SELLIN $2000 5 LUG UNIVERSAL 275/25/24 WANLI TIRES...
> 
> 
> ...


would they fit amagnum


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 2 2008, 04:46 PM~10561129
> *lol... ***** look whose talkin u the desperate 1 selling your shit my shit aint 4 sale no more!!!!!
> *


LOL... SO I GUESS U WERE TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT THAT U HAD SOLD IT HA.. LITTLE PUTA !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Triple black 5.7 d'elegance 1500 bucks

4 pump 1/2" port showtime complete setup jus add batteries....

Look back a few pgs for pictures.

Call 954 707 3560 
Ross


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

what up Miami


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HOOD RAT comming soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 3 2008, 01:38 PM~10566594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn how many cars you own...I like that name HOOD RAT....will it be done for the picnic


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2008, 12:12 PM~10567325
> *damn how many cars you own...I like that name HOOD RAT....will it be done for the picnic
> *


yep it will be by the picnic it my homeboy car :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 3 2008, 01:14 PM~10567331
> *yep it will be by the picnic it my homeboy car :biggrin:
> *



blvd. aces got that fleetwood game on lock cant wait to see the colors on this one big ups to blvd. keep up the good work.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *PINK86REGAL*

WASUP NI99A ....IT FINALLY CAME IN.!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 3 2008, 05:47 PM~10567663
> *ROLLIN LUXURY  :wave:
> *



WAS GOOD *****... :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2008, 01:12 PM~10567325
> *damn how many cars you own...I like that name HOOD RAT....will it be done for the picnic
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 3 2008, 10:38 AM~10566594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 1 2008, 11:45 PM~10557980
> *:nono:
> *


Damn :0


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Mo didnt do a bad job doin this fleetwood... shit came out clean!!!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

REAL 1987 442 FOR SALE....TAKING SERIOUS OFFERS! PM ME FOR INFO!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 3 2008, 12:38 PM~10566594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT TIME PURPS GONNA WORK ON IT :0 :biggrin: ...


----------



## JAZY JAZZ (Apr 18, 2008)

HEY WHATS UP GUYS... IM SELLING A 93 FLEETWOOD. IM ASKING 3K BUT PRICE IS NEGOTIABLE, TRADES ARE WELCOME... ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO ASK.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats poppin miami....Hope everyone doin ok....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 3 2008, 04:14 PM~10567331
> *yep it will be by the picnic it my homeboy car :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn yall fuckin the caddy game up...made propz


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que bola miami...shit this bitch in the second page!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

anybody got some 14s for sale


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 4 2008, 09:26 AM~10571429
> *anybody got some 14s for sale
> *



PM SENT FOR DAYTONS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I have Bright white HIDS for sale BRAND NEW BULBS $80


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Miami Esta De Pinga NOTHING New De Madre 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRmFEpl74sI


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: orientalmontecarlo, GRAND HUSTLE, c-low, greg nice


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 2 2008, 11:02 AM~10560445
> *i need some big body parts,,driver side quarterpanel chrome rocker,,,,top dash board,,,,back bumper,,,,grill.
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 4 2008, 11:26 AM~10571429
> *anybody got some 14s for sale
> *



i got sum 14x7 razors without tires but they need the silicone replaced...


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, orientalmontecarlo, Boulevard305, c-low, *COUPE DE BEAR*, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, *GRAND HUSTLE*

wat dey do???


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 4 2008, 06:22 PM~10573816
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, orientalmontecarlo, Boulevard305, c-low, COUPE DE BEAR, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, GRAND HUSTLE
> 
> ...


chillin ***** whats up


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

Im sellin my chrome upper A-arms extended 2 inches..... if anybody wants them make me an offer.....


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 4 2008, 06:27 PM~10573838
> *chillin ***** whats up
> *


chillin try to sell the A-arms


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

who has a gold 2 prong knock-off for sale? need one asap (left side)...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4SALE

A PAIR OF 9.5 HEADREST TV' WITH HEADREST UNIT...UNIVERSAL WILL FIT ANY CAR...200 FIRM

GOT A #9 MARZOCHI GLADIUS GEAR 4 SALE $50 

GOT 2 CHROME PUMP TANKS 4 SALE $30 4 BOTH

2 BLACK BLACK PUMP TANKS 4 SALE $20 4 BOTH


----------



## c-low (Mar 20, 2008)

WAZ UP GRAND HUSTLE WE FUNNA OPEN SHOP AND SHOW THEM WHAT TIME IT IS ... BACK IN THE [email protected]@@@@@


----------



## c-low (Mar 20, 2008)

skam stop try people before u stay jobless no more cuting grass for u sir lol....


----------



## c-low (Mar 20, 2008)

YES *****'S IAM BACK AND IT'S SHOWTIME......


----------



## AINTNO$ECRET305 (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 3 2008, 10:38 AM~10566594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** i hope u HOP dis 1


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

jose loka tito sucia wats poppin ma ****** hows the wip coming along tito hope everything is good chiko


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

here is my friends grand marquis on 24 inch skinnys with 2 15 mmats in the trunk in-dash visors and headrest tv's


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AINTNO$ECRET305_@May 3 2008, 08:42 AM~10565857
> *would they fit amagnum
> *



YES SIR!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

IM BACK :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:wave: Made You A Hater :biggrin:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

damn danny its about time


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:wave: Boulevard305


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 4 2008, 08:13 PM~10574741
> *:wave: Boulevard305
> *


 lol dis *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 4 2008, 08:13 PM~10574739
> *damn danny its about time
> *


YEAH I KNOW ***** I GOT ALOT OF PICS TO POST :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THIS IS SUM PICS I TOOK DA OTHER DAY BY MY BOY'S SHOP...WE INVADED A PHOTO SHOT*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THESE R SUM PICS BY MY BOY'S SHOP... POE BOY RECORDS FAMILY BREAKIN NECK AND SHOWIN SUM LUV 2 DA GUCCI VIC....









FLO RIDA SHOWIN MAD LUV 2 DA VIC *


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 3 2008, 03:50 PM~10567883
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


***** U HAVE A NICE CAR BUT UR CHIPPIN SO WORK ON UR HYDRO GAME. P.S STOP RIDIN NUTZ


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> skam stop try people before u stay jobless no more cuting grass for u sir lol.... ***** U DON'T KNOW ME. :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :dunno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *accord*, SIXONEFORLIFE, orientalmontecarlo, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, S K A M, IN YA MOUF, *Boulevard305*, HIACHIKKO24

*BIG UP 2 ALL YA'LL ***** AND MY DAWG BROCHA PASSIN THRU DIS BITCH!!! BOUT TIME !!!* :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 4 2008, 08:14 PM~10574758
> *lol dis *****
> *


WHATS UP CHIPPER # ONE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 4 2008, 08:55 PM~10575286
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, accord, SIXONEFORLIFE, orientalmontecarlo, ROLLIN LUXURY, S K A M, IN YA MOUF, Boulevard305, HIACHIKKO24
> 
> ...


wat dey do??? i see u doin it big.... u killin em :machinegun: hno: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, SIXONEFORLIFE, Boulevard305, Drew Down, ROLLIN LUXURY, *accord*, orientalmontecarlo, S K A M, HIACHIKKO24

Damn a Ghost!!!! Whats good Brocha... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*U ALREADY KNO FOOL  BUT JUST RIDIN N REPPIN FOOL... I GOT MORE RATED XXX PICS BUT PHOTOBUCKET HATIN :angry: DOESN'T LET ME UPLOAD THEM :biggrin: :uh: *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 4 2008, 10:00 PM~10575348
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, SIXONEFORLIFE, Boulevard305, Drew Down, ROLLIN LUXURY, accord, orientalmontecarlo, S K A M, HIACHIKKO24
> 
> ...




*4REAL FOOL... * :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@May 4 2008, 08:56 PM~10575296
> *WHATS UP CHIPPER # ONE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*a skam stop being a lil bitch and hiding fuck *****. i no its 1 of u fuck ****** that have no life and always ridin bitch to the hangout*


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@May 4 2008, 08:56 PM~10575296
> *WHATS UP CHIPPER # ONE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why dont u bring something out for we wont have to be hopping our own club members...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@May 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10575097
> ****** U HAVE A NICE CAR BUT UR CHIPPIN SO WORK ON UR HYDRO GAME. P.S STOP RIDIN NUTZ
> *


Thanks!...Coming from you...means absolutely* SHIT*! to me...fuking NERD!!.....and by the way i got a pretty good guess of who u are... :uh: so becarfull..


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Boulevard305, *LANNGA305, SwitchHitter*

:wave:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 5 2008, 02:10 AM~10576185
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Boulevard305, LANNGA305, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


WAT UP NIGA !! HOW U BEEN ?


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 4 2008, 10:10 PM~10576181
> *Thanks!...Coming from you...means absolutely SHIT! to me...fuking NERD!!.....and by the way i got a pretty good guess of who u are... :uh: so becarfull..
> *


i think i no who u talkin bout too


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 4 2008, 10:15 PM~10576222
> *i think i no who u talkin bout too
> *


THEN SAY TELL ME????


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

bete a singar comepinga


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: BUENOS DIAS MIAMI... 305


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 1 2008, 04:27 PM~10553320
> *heres the setup.. 1000 firm non negotiable..jus add batteries
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone?

Still got the triple black D'elegance 5.7 for 1500


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CADILLAC D
nice pic's


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

old pics, but i never posted em. and yea im stallin on the video so stop askin. might be up by tonight.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:cheesy: old requested photoshop.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 5 2008, 11:15 AM~10577761
> *:cheesy: old requested photoshop.
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 5 2008, 09:15 AM~10577761
> *:cheesy: old requested photoshop.
> 
> 
> ...



looks like rey mysterios fat and bigger brother


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 5 2008, 08:15 AM~10577761
> *:cheesy: old requested photoshop.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :uh: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

wwe at its best in hialeah cono lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I MISS THESE DAYS :biggrin: :0


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 5 2008, 07:15 AM~10577761
> *:cheesy: old requested photoshop.
> 
> 
> ...


lol.... all he needs is to cut a strap off the tank top


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

damn people do sum stupid ass shit......
:no: :buttkick:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 5 2008, 12:34 PM~10578531
> *lol.... all he needs is to cut a strap off the tank top
> *


your right :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 5 2008, 10:19 AM~10578772
> *your right  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


its bear the Giant :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 5 2008, 10:39 AM~10578564
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *ROLLIN WILL B FULLY LOADED OUT THERE!!! READY 2 CHILL N HAVE FUN*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 5 2008, 07:15 AM~10577761
> *:cheesy: old requested photoshop.
> 
> 
> ...



u shouldve covered up the tatoo

then no1 will know who it is :uh:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 5 2008, 11:33 AM~10579375
> *u shouldve covered up the tatoo
> 
> then no1 will know who it is  :uh:
> *


no not at all


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Boulevard305,* SwitchHitter*, LUXURIOU$LAC, DAILY RIDA, Juiced82MarkVI

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 5 2008, 11:41 AM~10579441
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Boulevard305, SwitchHitter, LUXURIOU$LAC, DAILY RIDA, Juiced82MarkVI
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I ain't even in Miami anymore but people still running their mouths....If you lookin for me I ain't hard to find....i'll bring you to me, or i'll meet you, still got my crib in Miami, you know the house.

punch for punch or bullet for bullet you know what time it is


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

waaaas up CC i see u :nicoderm:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 5 2008, 11:51 AM~10579528
> *I ain't even in Miami anymore but people still running their mouths....If you lookin for me I ain't hard to find....i'll bring you to me, or i'll meet you, still got my crib in Miami, you know the house.
> 
> punch for punch or bullet for bullet you know what time it is
> *


who u talkin to?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 5 2008, 02:33 PM~10579375
> *u shouldve covered up the tatoo
> 
> then no1 will know who it is  :uh:
> *


 :banghead: this was requested :cheesy:....ok im done, no more whoring.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dammm dron thats fuck up but its funny ass fuk


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 5 2008, 02:29 PM~10579843
> *who u talkin to?
> *


whoever runnin their mouths


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nicoderm: Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 5 2008, 01:31 PM~10580365
> *:nicoderm:  Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@May 5 2008, 03:36 PM~10579903
> *dammm dron thats fuck up but its funny ass fuk
> *


lol naw, bear knows its all in fun. ima be on the hunt this wed. for new peoples. :scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

# 9 MARZOCHI GLADIUS GEAR WITH 2 CHROME TANKS AND 2 BLACK TANKS...$70 DONT NEED THIS...LET ME KNOW

PAIR OF HEADRESTS WITH 9.5" TVS UNIVERSAL WILL FIT ANY CAR $200 FIRM


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: ROLLIN LUXURY, Boulevard305


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AINTNO$ECRET305_@May 4 2008, 08:52 PM~10574001
> ****** i hope u HOP dis 1
> *


I'M NOT GOING TO LIE THOSES ACES DON'T NEED TO HOP CARS THEM BOYS DOING GOOD THINGS SO 

AINTINO SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 5 2008, 11:14 AM~10578407
> *I MISS THESE  DAYS  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A HIT DE PINGA


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 5 2008, 12:10 PM~10578730
> *damn people do sum stupid ass shit......
> :no:  :buttkick:
> 
> ...


CONO LOS ****** ESTA DE PINGA


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

WTF A SHOOTING AT WESTLAND MALL IN HIALEAH CONO :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN+May 5 2008, 12:19 PM~10578772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir we funna b out there


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 5 2008, 10:14 AM~10578407
> *I MISS THESE  DAYS  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


dont we all my freng. . . that nigah laid the woo0o0d on his ass.


----------



## MaBallzInUrFace (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 5 2008, 02:05 PM~10580676
> *I'M NOT GOING TO LIE THOSES ACES DON'T NEED TO HOP CARS THEM BOYS DOING GOOD THINGS  SO
> 
> AINTINO SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


SHUT THA FUCK UP U FUCKIN SHIT TALKER


----------



## MaBallzInUrFace (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 5 2008, 02:09 PM~10580711
> *NOW THATS A HIT DE PINGA
> *


THATS HOW UR GOIN TO HIT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 5 2008, 08:42 AM~10577588
> *old pics, but i never posted em. and yea im stallin on the video so stop askin. might be up by tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LAYITLOW SPECIAL OF THE DAY 13X7 NEVER BEEN MOUNTED ON A CAR CENTER GOLD WIRES WITH NEW TIRES ASKING 350.00 NEED TO GET RID OF IT ASAP TREMENDO SPECIAL IM GIVING WITH THE KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS AS WELL SO YALL PM ME WITH UR OFFERS DALE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HEY ITS EARZ MONTE24 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*maybe someone can help me out*
Is it true that you can use a g-body trunk poppers for door poppers????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TO ALL 








-CHULOW


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

*THE SHOPPER HOPPER*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphoQ-wt3HI


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 5 2008, 09:51 PM~10582947
> *THE SHOPPER HOPPER
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphoQ-wt3HI
> *


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

*CADILLAC D * :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@May 5 2008, 08:16 PM~10583946
> *CADILLAC D  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


***** put them gunz away aint no1 gonna do shit uffin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@May 5 2008, 08:16 PM~10583946
> *CADILLAC D  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


 hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Big Rim Go cart

I wanna see that in the next hangout. . .lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 6 2008, 07:52 AM~10586677
> *Big Rim Go cart
> 
> I wanna see that in the next hangout. . .lol
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2008, 11:30 PM~10557299
> *REGALS FOR SALE.................BUY 5 GET 1 FREE.
> 
> 
> ...


'
So that's where they all went... :angry:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 6 2008, 08:52 AM~10586677
> *Big Rim Go cart
> 
> I wanna see that in the next hangout. . .lol
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2
*

:uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

anybody got 2 157/70/14's i need um...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 1 2008, 04:27 PM~10553320
> *heres the setup.. 1000 firm non negotiable..jus add batteries
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: anyone?!

1/2" ports.. #11s on the front pumps. 18" rear cyl, 8" front... 5 ton and 2.5 ton springs..all solenoids, switch panel hoses, everything...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 1 2008, 04:19 PM~10553263
> *heres the caddy 1500
> 
> triple black 5.7 delegance with 170k... windows dont work so great needs tune up... moonroof.  price is non negotiable.. car has working AC...car needs some love but its a nice ride...hasnt ran for months
> ...



got her started up drove her around a bit yesterday...... anyone? I posted it up on craigslist now. But I'd rather see it go to a LIL'er...

Somebody was supposed to come see her yesterday but didn't show.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
what up cuzo


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT 



for bear...


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

YEA IT AINT WORTH CATCHIN A CHARGE FOR..JUS THAT ****** GOTTA LEARN TO PAY ON TIME CUZ IF IT WAS VICE VERSA D WOULD HAVE WANTED IT THE NEXT DAY BUT HE MILKIN IT HIDING AND SHYT..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up ROLLIN LUXURY


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Boulevard305, bBblue88olds, hi3s'ssan, 94pimplac, *SwitchHitter*

wat it do???


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 6 2008, 03:54 PM~10591747
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Boulevard305, bBblue88olds, hi3s'ssan, 94pimplac, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


Chillen *****...:biggrin:...Drinking session again tonight or what? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 6 2008, 06:36 PM~10591561
> *whats up ROLLIN LUXURY
> *


CHILLEN HOMIE. GETTIN READY... :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@May 6 2008, 08:10 PM~10592440
> *CHILLEN HOMIE. GETTIN READY... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

coming soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 6 2008, 08:32 PM~10592637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this your's & do you have any more pic's of it man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 6 2008, 08:36 PM~10592660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LIVING THE LOW LIFE IS ON NOW(SPEED CHANNEL) IT'S ABOUT IMPALAS


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88+May 6 2008, 07:32 PM~10592637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 6 2008, 08:30 PM~10593153
> *LIVING THE LOW LIFE IS ON NOW(SPEED CHANNEL) IT'S ABOUT IMPALAS
> *


this is a good episode! i saw it before, there low rods are sick!!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 6 2008, 04:36 PM~10592660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All that needs are some patterns and we call it a day...game on lockdown...nice ride homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

14X6 DAYTONS, RIMS ONLY OR WITH TIRES........MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 6 2008, 11:21 AM~10589174
> *TTT
> for bear...
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

shit is sick


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i cant believe there is a song or video about this 

the hook is hilarious

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC8GTmX2G5w


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DRòN, COUPE DE BEAR, :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2008, 12:34 AM~10595192
> *DRòN, COUPE DE BEAR, :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 6 2008, 10:23 PM~10595071
> *i cant believe there is a song or video about this
> 
> the hook is hilarious
> ...



:angry:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Custom made STEERING WHEELS , PLAQUES, and more by LowriderPlacas.com/Lazerwerks.com


----------



## Liljohn305 (May 4, 2008)

Coming Soon


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 6 2008, 08:37 PM~10594618
> *All that needs are some patterns and we call it a day...game on lockdown...nice ride homie... :thumbsup:
> *



and to take the front bumper thing off. other than that its nice


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah that shyt nice tight were homie


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> old school


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10594837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stamped?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

new page


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2008, 12:51 PM~10600622
> *
> *



hey u fuck go back to work u need to move the trailers asshole pfft dentist appointment my ass motherfucker.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 7 2008, 02:58 PM~10600687
> *
> *


How bout that skirt???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

heres the pixx of the center gold wires i got for sale all with adapters and knockoffs for 350 yall let me kno dale


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey if any body wants those center gold 13 let me knoe they r going for 300


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

j/k


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 7 2008, 12:42 PM~10599693
> *Stamped?
> *



yes.............all four hubs, w dayton and serial #


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Any hop offs tonite??? looking foward into seeing some hopping action.....


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

RoLL Call ...Whos Hittin the hangout tonight???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 7 2008, 08:33 PM~10602781
> *Any hop offs tonite??? looking foward into seeing some hopping action.....
> *


bring the impala out and ill bring the caddy out, we'll get some action on film. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

...Whos Hittin the hangout tonight???


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

where is this hangout...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

where is this hangout...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2008, 03:26 PM~10601916
> *heres the pixx of the center gold wires i got for sale all with adapters and knockoffs for 350 yall let me kno dale
> 
> 
> ...


they new?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanx, *Lowridergame305* , just finished puttin my shit back on...i apperciate it bro... anybody need there shit fixed holla at him, he's quick n does great work...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

26 staggs almost here about to fuk it up an the g-body game oohhh ooohhh memorial... well see wont we


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo dron wats up with video from last night u finna put it up


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@May 8 2008, 08:55 AM~10606206
> *yo dron wats up with video from last night u finna put it up
> *



wut video? i just took lil bits of footage, the aces pulling in, and the monte on 24s hoppin. nothing long enough for a video.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 7 2008, 07:08 PM~10603578
> *they new?
> *



CHULOW Yea They New Just Been Sitting There For A Bit But They Brand Spanking New Got Like Two Months Thats All


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@May 7 2008, 08:52 PM~10604576
> *Thanx, Lowridergame305 , just finished puttin my shit back on...i apperciate it bro... anybody need there shit fixed holla at him, he's quick n does great work...
> *



let me kno when u wanna get that other one done dawg dale


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 7 2008, 09:56 PM~10605038
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :uh:  :biggrin: :angry: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

is that rollys car? looks good


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 8 2008, 07:34 AM~10606658
> *is that rollys car? looks good
> *



nope sum one else in da club


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oh dammm naw the monte hoppin


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh...too much shine for my taste but looks good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 8 2008, 12:56 AM~10605038
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *********dominicano3o5*********, 305KingCadillac, Lowridergame305

:wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

low low mamii

wassa


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

anybody selling a clean bubble chevy?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

? does anyone no who has the blazer i use to own.i would like to buy it back....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 8 2008, 01:16 PM~10609218
> *anybody selling a clean bubble chevy?
> *


whats going on "d"


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 8 2008, 01:26 PM~10609306
> *whats going on "d"
> *


WHAT UP *****


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 8 2008, 02:01 PM~10609583
> *WHAT UP *****
> *


chillen , nothing new...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 8 2008, 01:24 PM~10609291
> *? does anyone no who has the blazer i use to own.i would like to buy it back....
> 
> 
> ...


  i seen it behind a shop sittin on stocks on us1 down south dont know if it still there this was a few months back


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@May 8 2008, 03:23 PM~10610074
> * i seen it behind a shop sittin on stocks on us1 down south dont know if it still there this was a few months back
> *


u dont no more or less what street?


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

my homeboy told me that the blazer is in the bak of someones crib all fuked up (rusting away) told me this baout a month bak


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@May 8 2008, 03:32 PM~10610150
> *my homeboy told me that the blazer is in the bak of someones crib all fuked up (rusting away) told me this baout a month bak
> *


can u find out if your homeboy
can find a address or a number i can reach that person ... thanks


----------



## Liljohn305 (May 4, 2008)

<img src=\'http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i215/priscilla1986/CIMG1019.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

87 cut.... Coming Soon ..... i see u florida orange...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 8 2008, 03:28 PM~10610114
> *u dont no more or less what street?
> *


I THINK WAS AROUND 177 OR 179 ON US 1 NEXT TO A DEALER I THINK


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@May 8 2008, 03:43 PM~10610212
> *I THINK WAS AROUND 177 OR 179 ON US 1 NEXT TO A DEALER I THINK
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 7 2008, 08:56 PM~10605038
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics doctor....looks real good..cant wait to see it....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 7 2008, 05:02 PM~10603017
> *bring the impala out and ill bring the caddy out, we'll get some action on film.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***** what impala you talking about...lol...shhhh....comin out soon...not done yet...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

1993 fleetwood 49k miles a/c, beautiful gray int except top dash lil cracked,good paint,runs perfect, also have a two pump set up all chrome pumps & fittings big check valve,l.a square dump #11 pump head.. $3,800 stock --$4,200 with rims ---$4,800 with hydraulics...the car does not have the switches installed..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat poppin aces jose and luis wat ppopin ma ******


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@May 8 2008, 05:14 PM~10610851
> *wat poppin aces jose and luis wat ppopin ma ******
> *


chillen chillen... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

random pic i took with my phone.....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

My perro's.....G-body A-arms...Molded and extended "1"....Make an offer...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 8 2008, 04:37 PM~10610979
> *My perro's.....G-body A-arms...Molded and extended "1"....Make an offer...
> 
> 
> *


who made them :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 8 2008, 05:39 PM~10610997
> *who made them :biggrin:
> *


lol.....***** i dont't know!... i'm just the photo snapper...lol.. :biggrin: ...but i heard they were made in L.A !...lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

COMING SOON

!!!!!!THE TEAL EXPRESS!!!!!! 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

300WAYS MONTE 24 SICKASSSCION  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AINTNO$ECRET305 (Jan 13, 2008)

> [/quote WAT DEY DO


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

YO DRON WATS GOOD WIT DEM PICS OF THAT ALL WHITE FOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

* CADILLAC D WATS GOOD WITH THAT MONEY PAY UP FOO ITS BEEN 3 MONTHS!!!*


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

CELL PIC, NOT THE BEST. GRILL I DID FOR A CUSTOMER


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 8 2008, 06:24 AM~10606329
> *wut video? i just took lil bits of footage, the aces pulling in, and the monte on 24s hoppin.  nothing long enough for a video.
> *


wtf monte on 24s hopping hell naw


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm148/G...SC_0203copy.jpg  :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 8 2008, 11:05 PM~10612079
> *CELL PIC, NOT THE BEST. GRILL I DID FOR A CUSTOMER
> 
> 
> ...


U gold plate?


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

I been lookn for someone that gold plates in Miami :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT'Z GOOD *EXECUTION*!!! U NEED A VACATION TO MINNESOTA ON MAY 31ST..... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@May 8 2008, 08:33 PM~10612360
> *U gold plate?
> *


 SINCE ABOUT 97 :yes:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

4 sale


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 8 2008, 08:13 PM~10612155
> *wtf monte on 24s hopping hell naw
> *


YEA BOY SIMPLY 4 DA HATERZ WE GOT IT HOPPIN ON 4`Z


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@May 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10612575
> *WHAT'Z GOOD EXECUTION!!!    U NEED A VACATION TO MINNESOTA ON MAY 31ST..... :biggrin:
> *


u aint liying :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *EXECUTION*
 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 8 2008, 10:19 PM~10613372
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SwitchHitter, EXECUTION
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what up hgomeboy


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Selling my upper A-arms...molded and plated extended "2"...make an offer


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 9 2008, 01:18 AM~10612868
> *4 sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@May 8 2008, 08:36 PM~10612385
> *I been lookn for someone that gold plates in Miami :biggrin:
> *


bubba d is the man will have your schit lookin like 24K all day


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 8 2008, 04:56 PM~10610722
> *1993 fleetwood 49k miles a/c, beautiful gray int except top dash lil cracked,good paint,runs perfect, also have a two pump set up all chrome pumps & fittings big check valve,l.a square dump #11 pump head.. $3,800 stock --$4,200 with rims ---$4,800 with hydraulics...the car does not have the switches installed..some trades welcome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 8 2008, 01:24 PM~10609291
> *? does anyone no who has the blazer i use to own.i would like to buy it back....
> 
> 
> ...


EVIL WUS SUP HOMIE HOWS SCHT GOIN,  HIT ME UP DOG I NEED TO HOLLAA AT YA ITS IMPORTANT YOU GOT THE NUMBER FOOL IF NOT CHK YOUR PM!!!   ASSSSAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 8 2008, 10:33 PM~10613470
> *what up hgomeboy
> *


HIT ME UP EVIL I GOT SOME INFO FOR YOU ITS SHERROD :biggrin:  
I NEED TO TALK TO YOU!!!!CHK YOUR PM FOR THE NUMBER!!!


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 9 2008, 05:40 AM~10614347
> *.
> 
> yo i thought u said u sold it ! wat happened ??
> *


the fuckin *** faked their's to many people on this shit that jus waste ur time and their full of shit :guns: :burn:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10612079
> *CELL PIC, NOT THE BEST. GRILL I DID FOR A CUSTOMER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10612079
> *CELL PIC, NOT THE BEST. GRILL I DID FOR A CUSTOMER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 8 2008, 03:46 PM~10610239
> *thanks :thumbsup:
> *


your blazer is still at that same shop i told u


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up EXECUTION


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Whats everyone doing tonight.... going to hit the track up in little..


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS GOOD 305


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 9 2008, 01:32 PM~10617653
> *whats up EXECUTION
> *


whats going on luis , did u pick up that mirririor?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

WUZUP CISCO


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 9 2008, 05:25 PM~10617954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY CAR AUDIO CHECK OUT OTHER ITEMS
I GOT SOME GOOD STUFF


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

WE FLY HIGH ...NO LIE....U KNO THIS



BOWTIE BTS ALL DAY 


DG


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that monte choppin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 03:38 PM~10624452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 10 2008, 06:58 PM~10624783
> *:worship:
> *


X2

much props to Bowtie


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

TYTE MOTHERFUCKIN WORK
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 06:45 PM~10624485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it means business


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

beautiful LS. :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

is this problem solver...????? 



> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn................... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> is this problem solver...?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 10 2008, 07:45 PM~10624995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you my dude....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 10 2008, 09:03 PM~10625712
> *yes it is.........
> 
> a.k.a problem solved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anybody know what color this is? or the name of it?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10624337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ala-vado eso dice mucho


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 10 2008, 10:13 PM~10625752
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


GOOD LOOKING ....THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10624337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks bad as fuck!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10624337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 this monte is clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Bowtie South*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
mad propz on the monte


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Boulevard305, Bowtie South :wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2008, 01:03 PM~10628425
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bowtie South, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> mad propz on the monte
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanx.....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 11 2008, 01:05 PM~10628443
> *Boulevard305, Bowtie South  :wave:
> *


what it dew!...

BOWTIE SOUTH coming strong for B ACES picnic...
showing love and support.....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2008, 12:21 PM~10628218
> *looks bad as fuck!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> COMING SOON
> 
> !!!!!!THE TEAL EXPRESS!!!!!!
> 
> OHHHH...The owner of that thang needs a screen name...ummm...REadl deal kandy teal....lol...bwah ha ha ha....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 02:38 PM~10624452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That monte lookin clean as fuck,and high....good work....


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

he







a more pic of my crown vic


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 04:45 PM~10624485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS BOWTIE... BITCH IS LOOKIN SERIOUS!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

found this shit on page 3


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 05:20 PM~10624337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good
:thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*A LIL SUMTHIN 4 U ****** 2 ENJOY... YA TU SABE!!! 4 U ****** WHO KNO ME :biggrin: :0  AND MEMORIAL WEEKEND IMMA B LOOSEEEEE :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: *


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :dunno: :twak: :roflmao: :banghead: hno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Conjo dats dat shit fool.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn *****!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10624337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this monte is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn miami is slow today


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *DRòN*, 99 LINCOLN



:|


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 12 2008, 12:45 PM~10634896
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, DRòN, 99 LINCOLN
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :banghead:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 10 2008, 08:03 PM~10625712
> *yes it is.........
> 
> a.k.a problem solved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn it man the bitch is bull doggin!!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2008, 01:03 PM~10628425
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bowtie South, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> mad propz on the monte
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 03:38 PM~10624452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE CAR IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF, LOCK UP IS NICE AND IT IS BULLDOGGIN
LIKE A MU-FUKA :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DO THE DAMN THANG!!!
BIG UPS TO BOWTIE FOR REPPIN THE GAME AND BRINGIN ANOTHER HOPPER TO THE STREETS OF MIA  :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> BAD ASS! :thumbsup: ... Nice work.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn now i wish i woulda juiced my shit....very nice monte, i likes alot


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 12 2008, 12:01 PM~10634984
> *LOVE THE CAR IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF, LOCK UP IS NICE AND IT IS BULLDOGGIN
> LIKE A MU-FUKA  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DO THE DAMN THANG!!!
> BIG UPS TO BOWTIE FOR REPPIN THE GAME AND BRINGIN ANOTHER HOPPER  TO THE STREETS OF MIA    :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: you already know.......
we kinda fell back from the lowriding scene, you already know our track record with the impala game in miami... game got boring for us, so we figured to build a g-body.
so we had to do it 1 more time, b4 we move on to bigger and better things with BOWTIE SOUTH....


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2008, 10:21 AM~10628218
> *looks bad as fuck!
> *


I got a stack on the red one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@May 12 2008, 11:11 AM~10635567
> *I got a stack on the red one!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@May 12 2008, 11:11 AM~10635567
> *I got a stack on the red one!!!  :biggrin:
> *



i got a stack on ur maroon dodge! or better yet come cut my grass bitch!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@May 12 2008, 01:11 PM~10635567
> *I got a stack on the red one!!!  :biggrin:
> *


friendly bets only..... trying to keep it postive :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2008, 11:21 AM~10635666
> *i got a stack on ur maroon dodge! or better yet come cut my grass bitch!! lol  :biggrin:
> *


LOL Dont b scared 2 hit the switch now *****!! :biggrin: Im handaling some grass right about now ***** uffin: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@May 12 2008, 11:34 AM~10635784
> *LOL  Dont b scared 2 hit the switch now *****!!  :biggrin:  Im handaling some grass right about now *****  uffin:  uffin:
> *



never that!!


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 12 2008, 11:22 AM~10635673
> *friendly bets only..... trying to keep it postive  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: The monte lookin good


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2008, 11:35 AM~10635789
> *never that!!
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S K A M_@May 12 2008, 01:38 PM~10635806
> *:biggrin:  The monte lookin good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

miami que bola picnic gonna be serious this year any word on the vert coupe lac hopper from classic angels or what?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Wheres all my MIAMI BLVD ACES, reppin hard in the MIA!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

selling my ZENITH 14/6 all chrome


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 11 2008, 08:23 PM~10631689
> *A LIL SUMTHIN 4 U ****** 2 ENJOY... YA TU SABE!!! 4 U ****** WHO KNO ME  :biggrin:  :0   AND MEMORIAL WEEKEND IMMA B LOOSEEEEE  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 12 2008, 05:50 PM~10638064
> *miami que bola  picnic gonna be serious this year any word on the vert coupe lac hopper from classic angels or what?
> *


the lac and regal will be there.   :machinegun:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@May 12 2008, 09:01 PM~10639147
> *the lac and regal will be there.      :machinegun:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
show support.......


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: DAILY RIDA, Scarface, BUBBA-D, 96Linc, IIMPALAA, *SwitchHitter,* *ROLLIN LUXURY*, LOWLYFE62, mke140069, c-low

damn 2 ghosts at the same time!!!! both ya'll ***** lost ass fuck!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 12 2008, 07:42 PM~10639592
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: DAILY RIDA, Scarface, BUBBA-D, 96Linc, IIMPALAA, SwitchHitter, ROLLIN LUXURY, LOWLYFE62, mke140069, c-low
> 
> ...


lol...***** you be lost to... :biggrin:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Id like 2 c both them Montes going at it a friendly hop u know. That bowtie south one and the 1 PINK86REGAL has as his pic that i think would be a good hop. hopeflly some1 records it and posts it so i can see them bitches swangin


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@May 13 2008, 12:25 AM~10640227
> *Id like 2 c both them Montes going at it a friendly hop u know. That bowtie south one and the 1 PINK86REGAL has as his pic that i think would be a good hop. hopeflly some1 records it and posts it so i can see them bitches swangin
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WE NEEDS A HOP OFF QUICK?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@May 12 2008, 11:25 PM~10640227
> *Id like 2 c both them Montes going at it a friendly hop u know. That bowtie south one and the 1 PINK86REGAL has as his pic that i think would be a good hop. hopeflly some1 records it and posts it so i can see them bitches swangin
> *


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Boulevard305, miaryder05,* DRòN*, REST IN PEACE c.c

:wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 12 2008, 10:01 PM~10639886
> *lol...***** you be lost to... :biggrin:
> *


not ass bad as u!!!! dont hear or seen u in a while!! wat u been up 2 *****


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Boulevard305, EXECUTION, *Scarface*, cuco, miaryder05

wat dey do???


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 12 2008, 05:32 PM~10638330
> *selling my ZENITH  14/6 all chrome
> *


Get some X7s *****!!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 05:20 PM~10624337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is fuckin' sick! I remember seeing when I was in Miami but not like this! Freddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 12 2008, 08:52 PM~10640554
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Boulevard305, EXECUTION, Scarface, cuco, miaryder05
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *88 MONTE BEAR, 79 LAC BEAR, 305Z 70 FLEETWOOD*


:loco: :wow: :banghead: :worship:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i finally finished the rideout video lol, been to lazy to put the final 20 mins of work in. should be posted by tomorrow afternoon/night (gotta upload em to youtube)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@May 12 2008, 11:25 PM~10640227
> *Id like 2 c both them Montes going at it a friendly hop u know. That bowtie south one and the 1 PINK86REGAL has as his pic that i think would be a good hop. hopeflly some1 records it and posts it so i can see them bitches swangin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 13 2008, 12:55 AM~10641726
> *i finally finished the rideout video lol, been to lazy to put the final 20 mins of work in. should be posted by tomorrow afternoon/night (gotta upload em to youtube)
> *



ol lazy as ***** ! :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@May 12 2008, 07:01 PM~10639147
> *the lac and regal will be there.      :machinegun:
> *


WUS GOOD WILLY CANT WAIT TO SEE YALL BOYZ BRING THE RIDES OUT TO THE PICNIC!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 13 2008, 08:37 AM~10642453
> *ol lazy as ***** !  :uh:
> *


foreal!, video came out tyte, theres one lil fuk up, but fuk it ***** this aint no dvd video. its long too, like 15 mins.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

I SAY THE BLVD ACES PICNIC SHOULD BE 305 VS POLK COUNTY THATS IF THEY BRING ANYTHING to hop :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10642834
> *I SAY THE BLVD ACES PICNIC SHOULD BE 305 VS POLK COUNTY THATS IF THEY BRING ANYTHING to hop  :uh:
> *


x2. polk county needs to come down here for ONCE. :angry: :uh:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 09:22 AM~10642834
> *I SAY THE BLVD ACES PICNIC SHOULD BE 305 VS POLK COUNTY THATS IF THEY BRING ANYTHING to hop  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 13 2008, 09:27 AM~10642857
> *x2. polk county needs to come down here for ONCE.  :angry: :uh:
> *



yea rite ***** .. good luck on that ... polk county will talk all that shit online about how they gon come down and "serve " miami up ... and never show up.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@May 12 2008, 07:01 PM~10639147
> *the lac and regal will be there.      :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 13 2008, 10:57 AM~10642985
> *yea rite ***** .. good luck on that ... polk county will talk all that shit online about how they gon come down and "serve " miami up ... and never show up.
> *


foreal, that'll be a LONGGGG drive of shame. but then again, theyll have a good 3 1/2 hours to think about wut they've done. :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 13 2008, 08:18 AM~10643116
> *foreal, that'll be a LONGGGG drive of shame. but then again, theyll have a good 3 1/2 hours to think about wut they've done.  :biggrin:
> *


PREACH IT BROTHA AINT THAT THE TRUTH !!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

NO REASON NOT TO SHOW UP POST IT ALL OVER LAY IT LOW


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 13 2008, 07:57 AM~10642985
> *yea rite ***** .. good luck on that ... polk county will talk all that shit online about how they gon come down and "serve " miami up ... and never show up.
> *


x2 miami always reps out there with or without a car :biggrin: so i dont think it would hurt them if they come down and rep :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 10:46 AM~10643379
> *NO REASON NOT TO SHOW UP POST IT ALL OVER LAY IT LOW
> *


BOWTIE SOUTH is in with 3 hoppers reppin DADE COUNTY....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

LUIS I WANT SPONCERSHIP FOR BLOWING UP YOUR PICNIC
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WE WANT PEPSI, NOT NO RITZ COLA FOOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 13 2008, 08:18 AM~10643116
> *foreal, that'll be a LONGGGG drive of shame. but then again, theyll have a good 3 1/2 hours to think about wut they've done.  :biggrin:
> *



sum1 should post this up on florida rollcall or orlando nights

maybe it might motivate them 2 come down for 1'ce


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 13 2008, 11:49 AM~10643810
> *sum1 should post this up on florida rollcall or orlando nights
> 
> maybe it might motivate them 2 come down for 1'ce
> ...




done :biggrin:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Evelitog, *96' lincoln*, *str8lows*

Que Bola ? ? ? :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 13 2008, 12:44 PM~10644224
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Evelitog, 96' lincoln, str8lows
> 
> ...



lokkkaaa! :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 13 2008, 10:44 AM~10644224
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Evelitog, 96' lincoln, str8lows
> 
> ...


chilling ma ***** ........ wats poppin with yall ******


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 13 2008, 01:48 PM~10644262
> *lokkkaaa! :wave:
> *


Whats going on ? ? ?


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@May 13 2008, 01:51 PM~10644293
> *chilling ma ***** ........ wats poppin with yall ******
> *


Chillin . . .yo the game is still this weekend ? ? ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 13 2008, 10:55 AM~10644328
> *Chillin . . .yo the game is still this weekend ? ? ?
> *


it was last week and dem ****** pie the fuck out only 6 of dem show up trenendo waste of gas ma *****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 13 2008, 10:38 AM~10643736
> *LUIS I WANT SPONCERSHIP FOR BLOWING UP YOUR PICNIC
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U WRONG 4 DAT HOMIE ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

yep its on now we called them out


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 13 2008, 11:36 AM~10643718
> *BOWTIE SOUTH is in with 3 hoppers reppin DADE COUNTY....
> *



3 in for dade where u at polk and jacksonville


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 08:46 AM~10643379
> *NO REASON NOT TO SHOW UP POST IT ALL OVER LAY IT LOW
> *


I DONT OWN A HOPPER BUT I DAMN SURE CAN WATCH DADE AND BROWARD VS.
POLK COUNTY AND JACKSONVILLE! THAT WOULD BE THE SCHIT OF THE SCHIT SO IN OTHER WORDS LIKE THE PRICE IS RIGHT SAYS" COME ON DOWN COME DOWN" WELCOME TO DADE WHERE" WE ARE THE BEST"(DJ KHALED)
 :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

look for a new post on post ur rides


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

OK GUYS ITS UP AND POPING 

:biggrin:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409562


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

CONCEPTEDDIE, Bowtie South</span>

THAT <span style=\'color:red\'>RED MACHINE LOOKING MEAN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin dron


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 02:56 PM~10644758
> *yep its on now we called them out
> *


I think there scare of coming down here ! ! !


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

TODAY IS A HAPPY DAY!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 13 2008, 09:38 AM~10643736
> *LUIS I WANT SPONCERSHIP FOR BLOWING UP YOUR PICNIC
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



lmaoooooo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 13 2008, 02:15 PM~10645268
> *   TODAY IS A HAPPY DAY!!!!!
> *



U MUST HAVE SUMTHIN NEW 2 DA CUTTY DONE HUH...CUZ DA DAY ESTA DE PINGA HOT ASS FUCK!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(863CANDYCADI @ May 13 2008, 05:17 PM) 
AND I DONT KNOW IF IDE LIKE TO GO OUT THERE CAUSE WE KNOW HOW MIAMI PPL LIKE TO BRING OUT A GUN TO A "FAMILY ORIENTED GATHERING" SO FUCK THAT I AINT PUTTIN MY KID IN DANGER 

THATS THE EXCUSE THERE GIVING NOT TO COME DOWN TO MIAMI


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@May 13 2008, 04:24 PM~10645776
> *QUOTE(863CANDYCADI @ May 13 2008, 05:17 PM)
> AND I DONT KNOW IF IDE LIKE TO GO OUT THERE CAUSE WE KNOW HOW MIAMI PPL LIKE TO BRING OUT A GUN TO A "FAMILY ORIENTED GATHERING" SO FUCK THAT I AINT PUTTIN MY KID IN DANGER
> 
> THATS THE EXCUSE THERE GIVING NOT TO COME DOWN TO MIAMI*


SOMEBODY ACTUALLY PULLED A GUN ON HIS ASS AT THE BLVD KNIGHTS PICNIC A COUPLE YEARS BACK..


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 02:33 PM~10644982
> *CONCEPTEDDIE, Bowtie South</span>
> 
> THAT <span style=\'color:red\'>RED MACHINE LOOKING MEAN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 13 2008, 08:27 AM~10642857
> *x2. polk county needs to come down here for ONCE.  :angry: :uh:
> *


if polk county dont come to the MIA the MIA will go to them not a problem


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@May 13 2008, 04:00 PM~10646929
> *if polk county dont come to the MIA  the MIA will go to them not a problem
> *


u took the words right out of my mouth willy :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 13 2008, 08:38 AM~10643736
> *LUIS I WANT SPONCERSHIP FOR BLOWING UP YOUR PICNIC
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 07:22 AM~10642834
> *I SAY THE BLVD ACES PICNIC SHOULD BE 305 VS POLK COUNTY THATS IF THEY BRING ANYTHING to hop  :uh:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 13 2008, 06:02 PM~10646950
> *u took the words right out of my mouth willy  :thumbsup:
> *


IMA KEEP INSTIGATING UNTIL THEY GO OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 13 2008, 07:04 PM~10647453
> *IMA KEEP INSTIGATING UNTIL THEY GO OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


theres no need to instigate anything..... 

and aint nobody going to do anything to them.... so they need to stop crying....
point is, they aint got no cars to bring down ...or they dont wanna pay for these crazy ass gas prices.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
if they come cool, and if not it's cool too........

DADE going to rep reguardless........................


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 13 2008, 07:16 PM~10647566
> *theres no need to instigate anything.....
> 
> and aint nobody going to do anything to them.... so they need to stop crying....
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 13 2008, 05:16 PM~10647566
> *theres no need to instigate anything.....
> 
> and aint nobody going to do anything to them.... so they need to stop crying....
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN THIS PICNIC IS GOING TO BE LOOSEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

STRAIGHPIMPIN CC 4 LIFE


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

luis and willy better have our pepsi's ready...

we aint doing all this promo for nothing...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 13 2008, 05:04 PM~10647453
> *IMA KEEP INSTIGATING UNTIL THEY GO OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


well oscar i suppose u coming down right


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 13 2008, 05:27 PM~10647676
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up jose havent heard from u in minute....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, EXECUTION, _*300ways*_ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 13 2008, 07:16 PM~10648828
> *what up jose havent heard from u in minute....
> *


what up cuhz...neighther have i 4rm you..i tried calling you, but your phone is disconected..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 13 2008, 03:26 PM~10645807
> *SOMEBODY ACTUALLY PULLED A GUN ON HIS ASS AT THE BLVD KNIGHTS PICNIC A COUPLE YEARS BACK..
> *


BRO THATS OLD SHIT......SKEETER WILL PROTECT YOU..DON'T BE SCERD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 12:56 PM~10644758
> *yep its on now we called them out
> *


WHAT ABOUT ORLANDO (ORANGE COUNTY) :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: POONJAB63, LOWLYFE62, FIDEL CASTRO, miaryder05, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE


:dunno:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 13 2008, 10:00 PM~10649257
> *WHAT ABOUT ORLANDO (ORANGE COUNTY) :wow:
> *


ORANGE COUNTY DON'T TALK SHIT LIKE POLK AND DUVAL COUNTY HOMMIES DO 
CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 13 2008, 09:03 PM~10649281
> *ORANGE COUNTY DON'T TALK SHIT LIKE POLK AND DUVAL COUNTY HOMMIES DO
> CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AMEN.............I GIVE YOU THAT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@May 13 2008, 06:00 PM~10646929
> *if polk county dont come to the MIA  the MIA will go to them not a problem
> *


get your shit ready homie cause i'm comming. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 13 2008, 08:18 PM~10649416
> *get your shit ready homie cause i'm comming. :biggrin:
> *



da 1st hopper from polk county commin down


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10649591
> *da 1st hopper from polk county commin down
> 
> 
> *


I got 2 homie


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 13 2008, 10:50 PM~10649734
> *I got 2 homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING DADE COUNTY AND ALL LOOKERS..... WE SEE YOU :cheesy: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 13 2008, 08:18 PM~10649416
> *get your shit ready homie cause i'm comming. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I Think The BLVD ACES PICNIC GONNA GET LOOSE LIKE A MOTER FUCKER YUHPP


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

just so ya'll see the video WILL be up today :biggrin: , part 2 is loaded already. im at work and i left part one loading so hopefully it does it, and videos should be up in the next few hours. 

o yea, the video currently uploaded is set to private so no1 can see it till part 1 is up, so dont try to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/geIsWq5xOSE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/geIsWq5xOSE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geIsWq5xOSE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*PART 1 !!*

MIAMI SWANGIN SLAM CRUISE 4/6/08


**PRESS THE MINIMIZE VIDEO BUTTON ON THE BOTTOM CORNER OF THE VIDEO, TO SEE IT IN BETTER QUALITY


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*PART 2!!*

MIAMI SWANGIN SLAM CRUISE 4/6/08 



**PRESS THE MINIMIZE VIDEO BUTTON ON THE BOTTOM CORNER OF THE VIDEO, TO SEE IT IN BETTER QUALITY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2008, 08:34 AM~10652691
> *PART 2!!
> 
> MIAMI SWANGIN SLAM CRUISE 4/6/08
> ...



tight work dron


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2008, 08:34 AM~10652691
> *PART 2!!
> 
> MIAMI SWANGIN SLAM CRUISE 4/6/08
> ...



:biggrin: yea bitch!!

video was tite work


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 14 2008, 11:02 AM~10652862
> *:biggrin:  yea bitch!!
> 
> video was tite work
> *


 lmaoooo!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

tight work joe!  :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 14 2008, 12:06 PM~10652882
> *tight work joe!    :biggrin:
> *


fuk i missed that fuk up at the end of part1 lol. w/e , more publicity for bear. :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2008, 11:11 AM~10652905
> *fuk i missed that fuk up at the end of part1 lol. w/e , more publicity for bear.  :cheesy:
> *



that ***** bear is the most featured person on YOUTUBE.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

we should make him that award!!!! DRON,some help please !!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 14 2008, 11:15 AM~10652934
> *we should make him that award!!!! DRON,some help please !!!!
> *


 dont give em ideas fool!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey, i think he would proudly take that award!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i say we make bear dress up like cris crocker and reenact the LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE shit .


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 14 2008, 09:23 AM~10652998
> *i say we make bear dress up like cris crocker and reenact the LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE  shit .
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i would have to lose like 50 lbs


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 14 2008, 12:16 PM~10652944
> *dont give em ideas fool!
> *


too late lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 14 2008, 11:25 AM~10653010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i would have to lose like 50 lbs
> *



only ??


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

tight work on that video


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2008, 09:26 AM~10653012
> *too late lol
> *



naw chill

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 14 2008, 11:30 AM~10653035
> *naw chill
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



lol HAHAHAHA! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+May 14 2008, 12:30 PM~10653035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get on AIM.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2008, 11:35 AM~10653061
> *lol naw bear it wont be nothing bad.
> get on AIM.
> *



PM me my AIM is fucked up.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol diet time bear!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 14 2008, 11:53 AM~10653179
> *lol diet time bear!!!
> *


that word is forbidden in his vocabulary


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

(>_<)


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 14 2008, 09:54 AM~10653183
> *that word is forbidden in his vocabulary
> *




lmaooooooooo


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A 80`S ELCAMINO KNOW OF WHO OR WHERE TO FIND ONE PLEASE PM ME THANKS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+May 14 2008, 01:16 PM~10653378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what yall Mami boys think?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THEY DON'T WANT WHAT WE GOT!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 14 2008, 04:21 PM~10654733
> *THEY DON'T WANT WHAT WE GOT!
> *


 :biggrin: 

im just curious.. i think that would be some badass hop offs.. que no? :dunno:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT MIAMI ONLY HAS LIKE 2 MAYBE 3 REAL HOPPERS!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :twak: 
:biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 14 2008, 04:25 PM~10654774
> *IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT MIAMI ONLY HAS LIKE 2 MAYBE 3 REAL HOPPERS!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *



that kinda why i posted.. see who all was going to hop somethin..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

FIDEL CASTRO, ROLLIN LUXURY :wave:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 14 2008, 10:41 AM~10653580
> *LOOKING FOR A 80`S ELCAMINO KNOW OF WHO OR WHERE TO FIND ONE PLEASE PM ME THANKS
> *





































DOES THAT WORK???????? :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT IT IN THE STASH HOUSE!!! LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i've seen a silver 4 door lac with 13"z or 14"z everyday by my crib in hialeah by palm ave....i wonder who owns that?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 14 2008, 04:29 PM~10654805
> *FIDEL CASTRO, ROLLIN LUXURY :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WAS GOOD...LOOKS LIKE THE PICNIC AKA MIAMI LOWRIDER SHOW IS GONNA BE CRAZY LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2008, 09:33 AM~10652679
> *MAD FUCKIN PROPS *****!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 14 2008, 03:02 PM~10654613
> *what yall Mami boys think?
> *


bowtie 

64 impala
monte ls
single pump pick up


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 14 2008, 04:52 PM~10654966
> *bowtie
> 
> 64 impala
> ...






see thats what im talkin bout!..:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*DRòN, 300ways* :wave: :wave:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 13 2008, 09:13 PM~10648791
> *well oscar i suppose u coming down right
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *creepin cutty*, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, *ROLLIN LUXURY,* 300ways, Lowridergame305, 06hemiram, *DRòN*



*WUT'S GOOD MA *****!!! * :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+May 14 2008, 04:47 PM~10654941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2008, 11:33 AM~10652679
> *PART 1 !!
> 
> MIAMI SWANGIN SLAM CRUISE 4/6/08
> ...



tight work on them videos bro...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 14 2008, 04:31 PM~10654827
> *i've seen a silver 4 door lac with 13"z or 14"z everyday by my crib in hialeah by palm ave....i wonder who owns that?
> *



and a teal regal, when i use to stay out there a few months ago...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

can i get in this :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2008, 10:34 AM~10652691
> *PART 2!!
> 
> MIAMI SWANGIN SLAM CRUISE 4/6/08
> ...


tight work dron...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90, AINTNO$ECRET305, PINK86REGAL
:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

im looking for a regal, project car, hit me up


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 14 2008, 03:27 PM~10655650
> *HEAVErollerz90, AINTNO$ECRET305, PINK86REGAL
> :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10655068
> *:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
> *



well by the looks of it your the hop organizer?? i dont care i'll hop against the cutt. or anyone else. even though he already called out willy regal. and i know willy wants him 2. :biggrin: :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 06:05 PM~10655950
> *well by the looks of it your the hop organizer?? i dont care i'll hop against the cutt. or anyone else. even though he already called out willy regal. and i know willy wants him 2.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 07:05 PM~10655950
> *well by the looks of it your the hop organizer?? i dont care i'll hop against the cutt. or anyone else. even though he already called out willy regal. and i know willy wants him 2.  :biggrin:  :0
> *



lol.. .nah homie...just a spectator...should be interesting though..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THEM MIAMI CARS ARE DOING IT.SHOW CARS AND THEY HOP.ONE TIME FOR THE HOME TEAM


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

WHATS UP DOGS
7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HEAVErollerz90, GRAND HUSTLE, Groc006, EXECUTION, CERTIFIED KILLER, BloodBath, INKSTINCT003


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 14 2008, 07:29 PM~10656086
> *THEM MIAMI CARS ARE DOING IT.SHOW CARS AND THEY HOP.ONE TIME FOR THE HOME TEAM
> *



x2


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 14 2008, 04:31 PM~10656101
> *x2
> *


x3 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 14 2008, 07:35 PM~10656161
> *x3 :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry:
shot gun in the vert regal. :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10649416
> *get your shit ready homie cause i'm comming. :biggrin:
> *


cant wait :0.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@May 14 2008, 07:41 PM~10656236
> *cant wait  :0.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10624337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY "JP" LETS NOT FORGET THE 305 MONTE FROM BOWTIE :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 14 2008, 07:48 PM~10656297
> *HEY "JP" LETS NOT FORGET THE 305 MONTE FROM BOWTIE  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF @ May 14 2008_@ 03:22 PM~
> *
> indeed..
> so what miami takin to hop??
> ...


i haven't.. 

just dont know of anyone that might be able to hang with it.....it is the cars debut right?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:worship: 
SUPER CLEAN!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@May 14 2008, 04:41 PM~10656236
> *cant wait  :0.
> *


tru tru


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Boulevard305, 863CANDYCADI, bckbmpr84, *ROLLIN LUXURY, chevyboy01*, BloodBath
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yo *DRòN* Nice videos uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 14 2008, 04:28 PM~10656079
> *lol.. .nah homie...just a spectator...should be interesting though..
> *


Only one thing yall left somebody out......... :biggrin: :biggrin: " Jacksonville"


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

wow look at what i started all this good shit just like in my island lol lol if u only knew


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 14 2008, 08:34 PM~10656582
> *Only one thing yall left somebody out......... :biggrin:  :biggrin: " Jacksonville"
> *



Duval is Jacksonville.. Dan from High Hitters..


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 14 2008, 05:41 PM~10656630
> *Duval is Jacksonville.. Dan from High Hitters..
> *


Not Dan, JP.........One certain person we aint seen in a while.......think ????


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 14 2008, 08:47 PM~10656662
> *Not Dan, JP.........One certain person we aint seen in a while.......think ????
> *



:roflmao:
theres some we aint seen in a while..plus.. homie Dan is the only one that has something to hop from my knowledge..


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 14 2008, 05:48 PM~10656667
> *:roflmao:
> theres some we aint seen in a while..plus.. homie Dan is the only one that has something to hop from my knowledge..
> *


Your boy Doug..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 14 2008, 08:49 PM~10657115
> *Your boy Doug..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, 305KingCadillac, CadillacNick, 59IMPALAon24s >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.CadillacNick,/<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,
wuz up chico


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Chillin chico  u know! U saw the lac in the video at the end?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

que bola mr.dron hows life ma *****


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

what about the orange and blue 954 cutlass.........??????  :0 :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 14 2008, 06:56 PM~10656356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this is a clean as mother fucking ride.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 13 2008, 05:16 PM~10647566
> *theres no need to instigate anything.....
> 
> and aint nobody going to do anything to them.... so they need to stop crying....
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 13 2008, 08:18 PM~10649416
> *get your shit ready homie cause i'm comming. :biggrin:
> *


GLAD TO SEE YOU REPPIN YOUR COUNTY CAUSE WE DAMN SURE REPPIN OURS
BE SAFE TOWING YOUR WHIP HOMIE LES JUS HAVE FUN AND SWING WAHT YA BRING!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@May 13 2008, 04:00 PM~10646929
> *if polk county dont come to the MIA  the MIA will go to them not a problem
> *


  :biggrin:  
u took the words right out of my mouth willy  :biggrin: :cheesy: 
(EXECUTION)
 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

H8TED LUXURY WILL BE AT THE SHOWDOWN SEE YALL THERE  :0 FINALLY!


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 15 2008, 07:45 AM~10659988
> *
> GLAD TO SEE YOU REPPIN YOUR COUNTY CAUSE WE DAMN SURE REPPIN OURS
> BE SAFE TOWING YOUR WHIP HOMIE LES JUS HAVE FUN AND SWING WAHT YA BRING!!!   :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie,just like ya'll ****** I'm all about my shit.lets hope everything works out,I don't think I'll miss this one. :yes: :yes:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+May 15 2008, 07:07 AM~10659785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


respect..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 15 2008, 05:54 AM~10660015
> *thanks homie,just like ya'll ****** I'm all about my shit.lets hope everything works out,I don't think I'll miss this one. :yes:  :yes:
> *


AINT NO THANG, WE GOTTA KEEP THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOIN! SEE YA THE PICNIC


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WHERE I GOT MY MOTOR FROM :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

GOT A 1996 ALTIMA FOR SALE WITH 17 INCH CHROME RIMS, 5 SPD, LOWERED. A/C lOCATED IN HIALEAH. LOOKING FOR $1000. wORTH $1795 ON BLUE BOOK.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 15 2008, 06:37 AM~10659818
> *man this is a clean as mother fucking ride.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

YOUTUBE.COM/BOWTIESOUTH

MYSPACE.COM/BOWTIESOUTH


CHECK THEM OUT

DG :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo DRòN nice work on the videos


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 15 2008, 11:39 AM~10661030
> *YOUTUBE.COM/BOWTIESOUTH
> 
> MYSPACE.COM/BOWTIESOUTH
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305+May 14 2008, 12:00 PM~10652850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: thanks alot to everyone for the props and compliments on here and in person. still gathering hangout clips and stuff to eventually make a video of the hangouts. 

cant wait till the picnic, gonna have ALOT to film there. all the hopings gonna make a great video. and ill STAY doin this for free. w/e it takes to show people lowriders still exist in miami (not all about big rims) and that we still ride and do our thing with or without a lowrider tour


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 15 2008, 05:54 AM~10660012
> *H8TED LUXURY WILL BE AT THE SHOWDOWN SEE YALL THERE   :0 FINALLY!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MY OLD CADI


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 15 2008, 12:51 PM~10661937
> *LOOKS LIKE MY OLD CADI
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mine too :0 shit we needa club or something lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 15 2008, 10:46 AM~10661895
> *:cheesy: thanks alot to everyone for the props and compliments on here and in person. still gathering hangout clips and stuff to eventually make a video of the hangouts.
> 
> cant wait till the picnic, gonna have ALOT to film there. all the hopings gonna make a great video. and ill STAY doin this for free. w/e it takes to show people lowriders still exist in miami (not all about big rims) and that we still ride and do our thing with or without a lowrider tour
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

a lil sneek peak.. hopefully it will be ready for the picnic


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 15 2008, 11:46 AM~10661895
> *:cheesy: thanks alot to everyone for the props and compliments on here and in person. still gathering hangout clips and stuff to eventually make a video of the hangouts.
> 
> cant wait till the picnic, gonna have ALOT to film there. all the hopings gonna make a great video. and ill STAY doin this for free. w/e it takes to show people lowriders still exist in miami (not all about big rims) and that we still ride and do our thing with or without a lowrider tour
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 15 2008, 10:51 AM~10661937
> *LOOKS LIKE MY OLD CADI
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK YALL YEA WE DO NEED A CLUB OR SUMN  ITS GONNA LOOK A LIL DIFFERENT THOUHGH MADE A LOT OF CHANGES :biggrin:   HOPE TO SEE YALL HOMIES AT THE PICNIC


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WUS SUP EVIL/WUS NEW HOWS THE EXECUTION LIVING DID YOU GET THOSE LIL THINGS DONE U SHOWED ME AT THE CRIB


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 15 2008, 10:46 AM~10661895
> *:cheesy: thanks alot to everyone for the props and compliments on here and in person. still gathering hangout clips and stuff to eventually make a video of the hangouts.
> 
> cant wait till the picnic, gonna have ALOT to film there. all the hopings gonna make a great video. and ill STAY doin this for free. w/e it takes to show people lowriders still exist in miami (not all about big rims) and that we still ride and do our thing with or without a lowrider tour
> *


thats wats up *****   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> WUS SUP EVIL/WUS NEW HOWS THE EXECUTION LIVING DID YOU GET THOSE LIL THINGS DONE U SHOWED ME AT THE CRIB
> [/quo
> EVERYTHING IS GOOD ....STILL MISSING ONE MORE THING ON THE CAR :angry:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Boulevard305, *COUPE DE BEAR*
:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 15 2008, 03:02 PM~10663809
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Boulevard305, COUPE DE BEAR
> :wave:
> *


 :around:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good miami...Everyone talking about that picnic...hope its good...I see alot of hopping matches being organized...Thats what we need...Take care,and keep buiding them rides...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC WAT UP *****


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

waz up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@May 15 2008, 05:52 PM~10665028
> *waz up
> *


chilling cuz


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 15 2008, 10:31 AM~10662258
> *a lil sneek peak.. hopefully it will be ready for the picnic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 15 2008, 06:21 PM~10665245
> *:0
> *


  Get dat lak ready 2 hit bumper at da picnic *****


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 
not coming to miami but who needs them any way we got the blvd aces picnic


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+May 15 2008, 12:43 PM~10662876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BODY MAFIA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

where them opa-locka carol city girls at


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

str8lows, baggin4life, rollinchampagne, SwitchHitter

hi pink bicth lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 15 2008, 09:40 PM~10665411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 15 2008, 08:54 PM~10665548
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


that will be there too..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
old faithful never misses a good party


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 15 2008, 07:31 PM~10665886
> *str8lows, baggin4life, rollinchampagne, SwitchHitter
> 
> hi pink bicth lol
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, str8lows, SwitchHitter
wats poppin ******


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Going track bound tom. went last friday and it was pretty packed..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

s'happenin Miami..


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

when is the blvd aces picninc?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *creepin cutty, bBblue88olds,* MAAANDO




:wave: *DAM DANNY UR ASS IS LOST ... ITS JUNE 29TH FOOL...*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol wassa


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

PEWYS TRUCK SITTIN ON 28 BELLAGIOS WITH DEEP DISHES THIS TIME AND SKINNYS


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 16 2008, 09:49 AM~10670252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 16 2008, 11:49 AM~10670252
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks enfermo ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 16 2008, 09:49 AM~10670252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad props to lowlife the truck is raw as fuck


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SPECIAL DELIVERY


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

when did that el camino get painted O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@May 16 2008, 10:25 AM~10670494
> *when did that el camino get painted O
> *


a while back .....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 16 2008, 10:24 AM~10670483
> *SPECIAL DELIVERY
> 
> 
> ...



mines?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW MIA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2008, 10:39 AM~10670584
> *mines?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 16 2008, 12:24 PM~10670483
> *SPECIAL DELIVERY
> 
> 
> ...


they sell the sdame stuff at auto zone, without the dayton sticker


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2008, 12:42 PM~10670618
> *they sell the sdame stuff at auto zone, without the dayton sticker
> *



i hope your not talkin about that fuckin eagle one POS


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 16 2008, 10:48 AM~10670676
> *i hope your not talkin about that fuckin eagle one  POS
> *


I THINK HE IS TALKIN BOUT THE SAME ONE BUT WITHOUT THE DAYTON STICKER ON THERE


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 16 2008, 02:05 PM~10670821
> *I THINK HE IS TALKIN BOUT THE SAME ONE BUT WITHOUT THE DAYTON STICKER ON THERE
> *


ARE YOU TALKIN BOUT THE SAME ONE.............. BUT WITHOUT THE DAYTON STICKER ON THERE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@May 16 2008, 11:08 AM~10670848
> *ARE YOU  TALKIN BOUT THE SAME ONE.............. BUT WITHOUT THE DAYTON STICKER ON THERE  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


NO NEGATIVE IM TALKIN BOUT THE SAME ONE BUT "WITHOUT" THE DAYTON STICKER ON THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 16 2008, 01:10 PM~10670860
> *NO NEGATIVE IM TALKIN BOUT THE SAME ONE BUT "WITHOUT" THE DAYTON STICKER ON THERE  :biggrin:
> *



no realy he is talking about the one without the dayton sticker :biggrin: lol
i talking about the one with the dayton sticker i've seen it in the oil filter section at auto zone lol lol


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 16 2008, 02:10 PM~10670860
> *NO NEGATIVE IM TALKIN BOUT THE SAME ONE BUT "WITHOUT" :biggrin:*


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

SIMON CARNAL GOT IT


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 16 2008, 11:49 AM~10670252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitches are bad!!!! killin em with the deep dish.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

For sale... 2 x.. 9" Headrest screens BRAND NEW!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

that escalade looks sick on them 28s....... any one going track bound tonight ill be out there with my cousin and the 6.0 elck


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 16 2008, 02:25 PM~10672294
> *For sale... 2 x.. 9" Headrest screens BRAND NEW!!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@May 15 2008, 09:52 PM~10665523
> *where them opa-locka carol city girls at
> 
> 
> ...


haha, ooooooowwweeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SwitchHitter, ROLLIN LUXURY :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 16 2008, 06:25 PM~10672628
> *SwitchHitter, ROLLIN LUXURY  :wave:
> *


WAS GOOOD PREZ :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 16 2008, 03:25 PM~10672628
> *SwitchHitter, ROLLIN LUXURY  :wave:
> *


Wussup *****!!... :biggrin: You got more shit for me to notarize or what...lol... i need cash !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY+May 16 2008, 05:29 PM~10672651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WUSUP FOOLS...LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS PICNIC IS GONNA BE THICK...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 16 2008, 10:35 PM~10674055
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 16 2008, 08:56 PM~10674166
> *:uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

GOODMORNING TO THE MIA HOMIES :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING DADE FUCKEN COUNTY. :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin 96`lincoln


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@May 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10676562
> *wats poppin 96`lincoln
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Car Show tommorow at the Festival Flea Market..........turnpike exit 69 and Sample Road in Pompano Beach. Lat year they had 600 car entries, should be a real good/big show. sHOW IS TOMMOROW, 5/18 FROM 11am to 4 pm.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 15 2008, 04:18 AM~10659799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, BUBBA-D, *rollin lincoln*, Lowridin IV Life
:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

New updates of the 53 im building... thanks to chanti customs for the paintjob got me on and crackin for the building part..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh yeah its in!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@May 17 2008, 06:01 PM~10678022
> *New updates of the 53 im building... thanks to chanti customs for the paintjob got me on and crackin for the building part..
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

1993 fleetwood 49k miles a/c, beautiful gray int except top dash lil cracked,good paint,runs perfect, also have a two pump set up all chrome pumps & fittings big check valve,l.a square dump #11 pump head.. $3,800 stock --$4,200 with rims ---$4,800 with hydraulics located in miami fl...the car does not have the switches installed..








[/quote]


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

every one call 7863372821 and pank all u want its a girl named jennifer thanks


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 427 deille_@May 18 2008, 12:58 PM~10681353
> *every one call 7863372821 and pank all u want its a girl named jennifer thanks
> *


Thats some funny shyt right there...lol...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

738 CARS ENTERED THIS SHOW TODAY, HERES A FEW PICS...............


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:uh: NOW THOSE ARE NICE ASS CARS


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 427 deille_@May 18 2008, 01:58 PM~10681353
> *every one call 7863372821 and pank all u want its a girl named jennifer thanks
> *


I ASKED FOR JAMES AND A JAMES GOT ON THE PHONE :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@May 17 2008, 05:01 PM~10678022
> *New updates of the 53 im building... thanks to chanti customs for the paintjob got me on and crackin for the building part..
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 18 2008, 07:52 PM~10682999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its andres house lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sickassscion, ScrapnDatAzz, PIMP C, *Lowridergame305*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 427 deille_@May 18 2008, 01:58 PM~10681353
> *every one call 7863372821 and pank all u want its a girl named jennifer thanks
> *


fuk that 305-244-9582


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 18 2008, 07:52 PM~10682999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did andre cover up that grass hole or are ppl still falling in there 

:tears:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@May 18 2008, 08:37 PM~10682249
> *BADASS CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT
> *


the finished product wont happen for about another 6-8 months, taking it little by little to do it the right way, the first time... bet that up homie...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 19 2008, 12:20 AM~10684137
> *did andre cover up that grass hole or are ppl still falling in there
> 
> :tears:
> *


 you mean* " THE PIT OF DEATH "*

nope STILL THERE.


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 19 2008, 06:01 AM~10685140
> *you mean "  THE PIT OF DEATH  "
> 
> nope STILL THERE.
> *


 SHYT.. HE GOT ME I STEPPED THREW THAT SHYT


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

trade 4 some 13's all chrome(decent) with tires 786-515-4573
i've taken the set up off the only thing thats still on it is the springs and pistons


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

la la la :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE, 


hey you going 2nite...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinchampagne_@May 17 2008, 06:01 PM~10678022
> *New updates of the 53 im building... thanks to chanti customs for the paintjob got me on and crackin for the building part..
> 
> 
> ...



*DAT SUNSET PEARL LOOKIN SERIOUS OUNCE AGAIN RAY'S DOIN DA DAM THANG...*


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> 1993 fleetwood 49k miles a/c, beautiful gray int except top dash lil cracked,good paint,runs perfect, also have a two pump set up all chrome pumps & fittings big check valve,l.a square dump #11 pump head.. $3,800 stock --$4,200 with rims ---$4,800 with hydraulics located in miami fl...the car does not have the switches installed..



































[/quote]
I got a clean 68 the laptop im on and puppy 4 it let me kno!!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 19 2008, 12:34 PM~10686356
> *MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE,
> hey you going 2nite...
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 19 2008, 10:17 AM~10685817
> *trade 4 some 13's all chrome(decent) with tires 786-515-4573
> i've taken the set up off the only thing thats still on it is the springs and pistons
> 
> ...


 u trading a car for some 13s ?? :0


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

[


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

damn look at the spy, rollin-orange, spying all around


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I need some 13's for a Roadmaster. Anybody out there?


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

anyone parting out a bigbody??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 19 2008, 03:07 PM~10688708
> *I need some 13's for a Roadmaster. Anybody out there?
> *


come pinga,


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 19 2008, 07:17 AM~10685817
> *trade 4 some 13's all chrome(decent) with tires 786-515-4573
> i've taken the set up off the only thing thats still on it is the springs and pistons
> 
> ...


how much for that town car?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

300


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10685817
> *trade 4 some 13's all chrome(decent) with tires 786-515-4573
> i've taken the set up off the only thing thats still on it is the springs and pistons
> 
> ...


wats the price tag on this car


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

whats crackin mia :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *CADILLAC D*
:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up dron


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)

* YO WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO ROYALTY C.C. ??????*


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@May 19 2008, 06:56 PM~10689091
> *anyone parting out a bigbody??
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 19 2008, 07:04 PM~10689142
> *come pinga,
> *


Que bola come pinga? I am posting pics of the roadie in a bit. I'll hit you up a little later.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning dade county and others..... :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I bought this 92 Roadmaster for $750 last night. I got back from Port St. Lucie @ 12 Midnite. 

http://gallery.mac.com/artoledo#100008


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 20 2008, 05:19 AM~10694325
> *I bought this 92 Roadmaster for $750 last night. I got back from Port St. Lucie @ 12 Midnite.
> 
> http://gallery.mac.com/artoledo#100008
> *


NOT A BAD PICK UP...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

yeah I know homie. I saw it in the morning and got with the dude. He wanted $1000 but talked him down to $750. Money talks.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THIS IS A VIDEO SHOT DAT WAS THROWN @ CHANTI CUSTOMZ WIT MY BOY MARVELUS FAME NOT 2 LONG BACK... QUE BOLA!!!* :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pD0fF3c2CVQ


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 20 2008, 07:17 AM~10694774
> *THIS IS A VIDEO SHOT DAT WAS THROWN @ CHANTI CUSTOMZ WIT MY BOY MARVELUS FAME NOT 2 LONG BACK... QUE BOLA!!! :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pD0fF3c2CVQ
> *


oye that shit is hard


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

WAZ SUP SWITCH HITTER


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@May 16 2008, 02:25 PM~10672294
> *For sale... 2 x.. 9" Headrest screens BRAND NEW!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@May 20 2008, 01:32 PM~10696939
> *WAZ SUP SWITCH HITTER
> *


wusuup!..whats new..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@May 20 2008, 02:03 PM~10696762
> *oye that shit is hard
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* 87blazer*

:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 20 2008, 04:34 PM~10697748
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 87blazer
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

HOWDY


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 20 2008, 07:17 AM~10694774
> *THIS IS A VIDEO SHOT DAT WAS THROWN @ CHANTI CUSTOMZ WIT MY BOY MARVELUS FAME NOT 2 LONG BACK... QUE BOLA!!! :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pD0fF3c2CVQ
> *


de pinga and im cuban...smh no hate i like the vid but song gotta go especially someone elses sample feel me...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *rollinchampagne*, caprice ridah, lylorly

:wave:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@May 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10699369
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, rollinchampagne, caprice ridah, lylorly
> 
> ...


what is do cuz? hows life treating you?


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

baggin4life, say something... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats up miami,Any hopping this hangout????


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 20 2008, 06:48 PM~10698825
> *de pinga and im cuban...smh no hate i like the vid but song gotta go especially someone elses sample feel me...
> *


gotta respect a nigass hustle for that shit. lmao. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10700596
> *gotta respect a nigass hustle for that shit. lmao.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 19 2008, 03:07 PM~10688708
> *I need some 13's for a Roadmaster. Anybody out there?
> *



i got a set of center golds for 350 wit tires brand spanking new let me knoo


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10685817
> *trade 4 some 13's all chrome(decent) with tires 786-515-4573
> i've taken the set up off the only thing thats still on it is the springs and pistons
> 
> ...



sounds to good to bee true a car for sum 13x7 all chrome but dont the lincoln have the wires ur looking for already or it dont look like wut the picture shows??? need more info big dawg


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 21 2008, 12:34 AM~10701177
> *i got a set of center golds for 350 wit tires brand spanking new let me knoo
> *


Are you going to the hangout tonite? If you are take a rim, I will be in the 2 door silver lac with the purple top. Lemme know. If not call me 3059862466.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE

YOU UP KINDA EARLY.....


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 20 2008, 08:17 AM~10694774
> *THIS IS A VIDEO SHOT DAT WAS THROWN @ CHANTI CUSTOMZ WIT MY BOY MARVELUS FAME NOT 2 LONG BACK... QUE BOLA!!! :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pD0fF3c2CVQ
> *


I AINT CUBAN, BUT I GOTTA GIVE THE MAN HIS LOVE.... IM FEELING BOTH THE VIDEO AND THE SONG.
FUCK IT IF THE BEAT IS USED UP ALREADY, WHAT SONG DOESNT HAVE A USED UP BEAT? KEEP DOIN HIS THANG! ONE LUV


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Hollywood Kustoms
Chicago, IL

Alpha Auto
Salinas, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: IN YA MOUF, *PINK86REGAL*, GbodyonD's, creepin cutty


whats the deal Jason.. :wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@May 21 2008, 09:11 AM~10703515
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:....:nicoderm: WAT DEY DO!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR, Evelitog,* INKSTINCT003
:wave: :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 21 2008, 08:15 AM~10703234
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: IN YA MOUF, PINK86REGAL, GbodyonD's, creepin cutty
> whats the deal Jason.. :wave:
> *



chillen


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*TEAL EXPRESS RUNNING WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT SIDEWAYS DOWN YO BLOCK COMING SOON*

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WATCHOUT FOR THE LUMINA COMING OUT ON THEM 6sss SKINNYS LOL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 21 2008, 01:58 PM~10704258
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good bro...wut cha got on tha dash to make it so shiny????


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@May 21 2008, 02:03 PM~10704293
> *lookin good bro...wut cha got on tha dash to make it so shiny????
> *




CLEAR COAT :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@May 21 2008, 02:07 PM~10704316
> *CLEAR COAT :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



obviously


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yoooo mandooo check it ill take it out there but heres how it look like


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yoooo mandooo check it ill take it out there but heres how it look like










SwitchHitter :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yoooo mandooo check it ill take it out there but heres how it look like










SwitchHitter :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

now talk shit...i guess the g-body game is no joke


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yes i got the other headlight-jus havent had a chance to put it on lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@May 21 2008, 11:03 AM~10704293
> *lookin good bro...wut cha got on tha dash to make it so shiny????
> *



house of kolor clear and it aint wet sanded n buffed n look how wet it looks so imagine how it will look after that shit done hows the rim any leakss bro let me kno when u ready to do the others dont wait on it to die on you n fuck up a rim for being lazy


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DOUBLE-O theres the pix u wanted


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 21 2008, 12:25 PM~10704811
> *DOUBLE-O theres the pix u wanted
> *


you should've just told me it was that car i was just there the other day


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol yup thats my baby....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 21 2008, 01:02 PM~10704661
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BITCH LOOKS GOOD ASS FUCK *****!!! CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE DAT MOTOR RUNNIN...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thanks *****....bitch got all the extras!! lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 21 2008, 12:39 PM~10704911
> *lol yup thats my baby....
> *


you have to stay on top of you know who to get it done , can't wait to see it hit the streets finally just like my way over due project  :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao i knoooowww....but he does clean work and he's good people...

hopefully i'll see u tonight at the hang out?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

any input is welcome...good or bad


----------



## 300ways (Dec 14, 2007)

my dog got pussy wet paint and runing and real deal teal g bodygame on lock u wait and see    :0 :0


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

86 CUTLASS AKA "REIGN SUPREME" COMING SOON.......
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@May 21 2008, 04:03 PM~10705603
> *86 CUTLASS AKA "REIGN SUPREME" COMING SOON.......
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW ......


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@May 21 2008, 05:03 PM~10705603
> *86 CUTLASS AKA "REIGN SUPREME" COMING SOON.......
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 21 2008, 04:07 PM~10705638
> *:0 pics or it didnt happen.
> *



I SAID SOON NOT THAT SOON....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 21 2008, 05:07 PM~10705638
> *:0 pics or it didnt happen.
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+May 21 2008, 05:08 PM~10705646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: bastards.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 21 2008, 03:08 PM~10704696
> *house of kolor clear and it aint wet sanded n buffed n look how wet it looks so imagine how it will look after that shit done hows the rim any leakss bro let me kno when u ready to do the others dont wait on it to die on you n fuck up a rim for being lazy
> *


its good, no complaints bro...haha i changed the other tires n it seems to be holdin air now so im str8 for now but if it acts up ima call ya...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 20 2008, 05:48 PM~10698825
> *de pinga and im cuban...smh no hate i like the vid but song gotta go especially someone elses sample feel me...
> *


lol i aint cuban and I think thats a hit :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

was up mia whats the deal wheres the hangout tonight


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but fuck it is the love of lowriding


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> GITEEEMMMMMMMMM shuttin dat shit down cant wait till you crank dat on an REALLY shut it down


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

incase theres any ak owners out there I have a shitload of ammo for sale :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY NEW BOOTY KIT SOON GOING 2 LOOK SIMILAR 2 MY OLD ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Heres Sum Pics And Live Footage Of The Street Hop Last Night At The Hangout.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10709921
> *Heres Sum Pics And Live Footage Of The Street Hop Last Night At The Hangout.
> 
> 
> ...


that shit was raw ttt


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good morning miami


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 22 2008, 12:18 AM~10709921
> *Heres Sum Pics And Live Footage Of The Street Hop Last Night At The Hangout.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 22 2008, 01:18 AM~10709921
> *Heres Sum Pics And Live Footage Of The Street Hop Last Night At The Hangout.
> 
> 
> ...



depingaaaaa, thats just the kinda footage i needed to get for the hangout video im trying to make. but fuk it, props to roly and jason for bringing the cars out to hop.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yoo dron i tried calling you and you aint pick up so u can get footage but w.e. u got that vid atleast to play with well if u can use it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pinga lo que me perdi anoche.... i've should have gone!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 22 2008, 10:18 AM~10711154
> *yoo dron i tried calling you and you aint pick up so u can get footage but w.e. u got that vid atleast to play with well if u can use it
> *


didnt see ur call. yea man i had a couple people call me too, but even they missed it when they got there, it happened quik. but yea if anythin ill let u kno and ill throw it in da video.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 22 2008, 07:33 AM~10711217
> *didnt see ur call. yea man i had a couple people call me too, but even they missed it when they got there, it happened quik. but yea if anythin ill let u kno and ill throw it in da video.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

de pinga...i was doin buddy a favor and couldnt go...makes me wanna go buy a hopper


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DE PINGA I MISSED OUT LAST NITE. DA ONE DAY I DON'T GO AND IT LOOKED OF THE CHAIN. MAD PROPS 2 ROLY N JASON... *


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 22 2008, 09:35 AM~10711521
> *de pinga...i was doin buddy a favor and couldnt go...makes me wanna go buy a hopper
> *



*STOP THINKIN BOUT BUYIN SHIT BITCH AND FINISH UR FUCKIN CAR BITCH!!!!!!*


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i knoooooooooo....i should be picking it up friday or saturday


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 22 2008, 09:41 AM~10711560
> *i knoooooooooo....i should be picking it up friday or saturday
> *



*NOW DATS A MEMORIAL WEEKEND PRESENT FOOL*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THANK GOD *****!!!


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 22 2008, 10:35 AM~10711522
> *DE PINGA I MISSED OUT LAST NITE. DA ONE DAY I DON'T GO AND IT LOOKED OF THE CHAIN. MAD PROPS 2 ROLY N JASON...
> *


x2!!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@May 22 2008, 11:51 AM~10712022
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



u ever work...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 22 2008, 12:55 PM~10712055
> *u ever work...
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

9 ball anyone....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 22 2008, 08:35 AM~10711522
> *DE PINGA I MISSED OUT LAST NITE. DA ONE DAY I DON'T GO AND IT LOOKED OF THE CHAIN. MAD PROPS 2 ROLY N JASON...
> *


yea ***** u miss tremendo hop foo and i told u to go


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Evelitoq wats poppin cuz


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 21 2008, 10:03 PM~10709804
> *MY NEW BOOTY KIT SOON GOING 2 LOOK SIMILAR 2 MY OLD ONE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good danny :thumbsup: ....even though AM EXPRESS should be paying for all this bullshit...instead is coming out of our pockets :machinegun: AM EXPRESS


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo like always dem boys in da MIA doin it big. Yo dem vids is tight man tight work to the maker of the mia swangin vidz and yo the yellow regal nice work but dem Montes will always have a place in my spot!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone know where i could get 175-75-14 at in miami ? 

supposibly no one carries them no more .. MISSION! :uh:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 22 2008, 03:03 PM~10712924
> *anyone know where i could get 175-75-14 at in miami ?
> 
> supposibly no one carries them no more .. MISSION!  :uh:
> *



i called bout 20 places and they have em but wont mount em...

firestone has em wit whitewalls but butcher your rims...

wheel world has but wont mount em...

tire kingdom has 175-85-14 wit white walls...

goodyear has em but there 70+...

just to name a few places...most dont have whitewalls...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10712784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4sho! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

let me know if somebody needs this i'm getting rid of it 










fits all gbody cars


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10712784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4sho! :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10712784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 22 2008, 02:35 PM~10712784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im talkin bout.... :biggrin:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 22 2008, 12:03 PM~10712924
> *anyone know where i could get 175-75-14 at in miami ?
> 
> supposibly no one carries them no more .. MISSION!  :uh:
> *


i got a set but had to get them from cali they hard to find trust me but if yall get um hit me up i got a uncle that weill mount them so hit me up yall and he can try to get the 175 75 14 but supposeliy they are done makein those but the 85 yea he can but hit me up my names luis


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

the trucks gettin there back to it old days just got to make sum more ajustments and sum up grades and ill be getin that shyt up there check it out just a lil taste and im a first time hopper
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i142.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/binnie123/CIMG2962.flv"></embed>


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/bi...nt=CIMG2962.flv


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have this for sale too fits malibu or elco , pm me if interested


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 22 2008, 12:58 PM~10712077
> *9 ball anyone....
> *


You dont want none!!!!!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DOUBLE-O GARAGE SALE LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 22 2008, 01:20 PM~10713390
> *DOUBLE-O GARAGE SALE LOL
> *


trying to clean up around here , i still hava a shed full of parts in the backyard :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

any cutlass-able parts lol pm me first  lmao


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pinga, que aburimiento....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam finally some clean cars out at the hangout hopping, miami is coming up :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pinga, que aburimiento....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pinga, que aburimiento....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pinga, que aburimiento....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

got a booty kit for sale 14"....has hole cut for rim already ,chrome trim ring an all... ready for paint or wrap, 

asking 140 OBO!









STILL GOT THAT #9 MARZOCHI ASKIN 50


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

booty kit pending sale


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

any body got any G bodys for sale ?????????????????????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my chrome big body stocks with brand new michelins 4 sale pm me if interested


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 21 2008, 09:18 PM~10709921
> *Heres Sum Pics And Live Footage Of The Street Hop Last Night At The Hangout.
> 
> 
> ...


Mad prpos to both cars...They looked raw as fuck,it looked like a truucha video...Hope the picnic is the same...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 21 2008, 09:18 PM~10709921
> *Heres Sum Pics And Live Footage Of The Street Hop Last Night At The Hangout.
> 
> 
> ...


Mad prpos to both cars...They looked raw as fuck,it looked like a truucha video...Hope the picnic is the same...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Got these 17x7 18x8 BoydCoddigton wheels for sale practically new driven about 10 miles 









$1100 obo 

Looking for some 22s or 24s not to expensive all chrome or with the black dish


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dron que bola cuz


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

this going out to dat puss ass ***** sending me messages wit no name talkin about you gone steal my ride, check this out hommie who ever you is cus come try it only you find yourself wit a a'k stock up your ass homeboy. dats all i gotta say i aint fenna rap on this bullshit you want it come get it partna.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:wave: WUZ UP PURP NO SNEAK PEAKS :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 22 2008, 09:08 PM~10715894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? wow ****** now and days love to start shit with ppl car! only on AK? put some more!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

the 2dr on 22in kruz snowdon and HIDs


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@May 23 2008, 12:08 AM~10718416
> *the 2dr on 22in kruz snowdon and HIDs
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is clean az fuck homie


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

this going out to dat puss ass ***** sending me messages wit no name talkin about you gone steal my ride, check this out hommie who ever you is cus come try it only you find yourself wit a a'k stock up your ass homeboy. dats all i gotta say i aint fenna rap on this bullshit you want it come get it partna.

wtf? wow ****** now and days love to start shit with ppl car! only on AK? put some more!

mojones de pinga love to talk shit. the point is fuck all ya'll ****** you got something to say let a ***** know this is psycho from straightpimpincc otherwise stay da fuck out and dont stick your noses where they don't belong bitch.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 23 2008, 07:23 AM~10718616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cant we all just get along?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *06hemiram
* :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MAAANDO i still got the rims wuts up let me kno


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2008, 08:43 AM~10718780
> *MAAANDO  i still got the rims wuts up let me kno
> *


My bad homie. I couldn't make it out the other night. I am in the middle of selling my scuba gear and once I get that sold I will get at you.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 22 2008, 07:28 PM~10716048
> *:wave: WUZ UP PURP NO SNEAK PEAKS  :biggrin:
> *


lol haha not yet its nothin special just another big body


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 23 2008, 06:26 AM~10718900
> *My bad homie. I couldn't make it out the other night. I am in the middle of selling my scuba gear and once I get that sold I will get at you.
> *


que bola maaando...shit thanks for everything dawg. if u need something let me know fool.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 22 2008, 12:03 PM~10712924
> *anyone know where i could get 175-75-14 at in miami ?
> 
> supposibly no one carries them no more .. MISSION!  :uh:
> *


LARGE CAN GET EM PM HIM ?????


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@May 22 2008, 12:56 PM~10713236
> *http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/bi...nt=CIMG2962.flv
> *


I SEE YA BIG HOMIE FINISH BREAKIN THOSE SPRINGS IN AND TRUST ME YOU WILL SEE WHAT IT REALLY DO JUST TAKES TYME AND PATIENCE~!!IM SURE WE CAN ADJUST THAY SCHIT FOR YA AND MAKE THEM CHANGES YOU WANT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO BACKYARD BUILT FOR THE H8TERS ONLY TIME FOR THE SHOP IS WHEN IT NEEDS INTERIOR AND PAINT!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10712784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUS GOOD JIT HOW YA BEEN PIMP!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10712784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  IS THIS HANGOUT ONE TIME OR EVERY SAT NITE :dunno: ,WELL HOPE IS A GOOD TRUN OUT


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 23 2008, 08:23 AM~10719460
> *I SEE YA BIG HOMIE FINISH BREAKIN THOSE SPRINGS IN AND TRUST ME YOU WILL SEE WHAT IT REALLY DO JUST TAKES TYME AND PATIENCE~!!IM SURE WE CAN ADJUST THAY SCHIT FOR YA AND MAKE THEM CHANGES YOU WANT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO BACKYARD BUILT FOR THE H8TERS ONLY TIME FOR THE SHOP IS WHEN IT NEEDS INTERIOR AND PAINT!!!!
> *


dam rite thats how we do mang just hit me up i wanna ride with yall for the picnic ight


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yo serious shit wtf is up with this fucking ginormis happy face that keeps poping up on this forum fool that shit is mad funny lmaooo


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2008, 01:56 PM~10720500
> *yo serious shit wtf is up with this fucking ginormis happy face that keeps poping up on this forum fool that shit is mad funny lmaooo
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*IF U GOT MYSPACE ADD DA SHOPS PAGE!!!! *
http://www.myspace.com/chanticustomz


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10720500
> *yo serious shit wtf is up with this fucking ginormis happy face that keeps poping up on this forum fool that shit is mad funny lmaooo
> *




HE'S HAPPY FOOL.....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 23 2008, 02:29 PM~10720733
> *HE'S HAPPY FOOL.....
> *



       :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ITS TIME 4 ME TO GO BACK TO WORK... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 23 2008, 02:33 PM~10720765
> *ITS TIME 4 ME TO GO BACK TO WORK...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 23 2008, 11:29 AM~10720733
> *HE'S HAPPY FOOL.....
> *



a lil too happy fool lmaoooo


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR THE CLEANEST OF THE CLEANEST G-BODYS TO BE BOUGHT ASAP MONEY IN HAND*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2008, 04:24 PM~10721515
> *LOOKING FOR THE CLEANEST OF THE CLEANEST G-BODYS TO BE BOUGHT ASAP MONEY IN HAND
> *


if u got the money, then kar connections is the place to go. :biggrin: 

$4,595








$4,800








$4,995








$3,795








$4,495


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

got two new all chrome pumps chrome fittings parker check valve L.A square dump 8-12inch pistons #8 hose 5 ton springs deep cups batt charger $550


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 23 2008, 03:49 PM~10722344
> *$3,500 50k miles
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat dey do ya'll... dawg this shit is in the second page.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SOME 59'S FROM A FEW SHOWS, LAST WEEKEND IN L.A.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 03:04 AM~10668836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size tires are these?


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DA BEACH WAS KRAZY ASS FUCK LAST NITE... *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

in the works pics taken with a phone


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 24 2008, 10:08 AM~10727395
> *in the works pics taken with a phone
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats awsome work bro!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

205/70/14 

5 lug off a Chevy... 

2 are brand new, less than 20 miles... 

2 have life left, maybe 8 months old... 

All are already Mounted & Balanced, Without hub caps!!! 

$150 OBO !!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.megarotic.com/?v=I1XWP1OH 
xmen


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CAR AND TRUCK SHOW...............SUNDAY MAY 25 10AM-4PM
GOLDFINGER GENTELMANS CLUB 3801 N UNIVERSITY DR. SUNRISE...............A LITTLE NORTH OF TOWER SHOPS.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 24 2008, 01:00 PM~10728379
> *http://www.megarotic.com/?v=I1XWP1OH
> xmen
> *


ya boys aint got nothing better to do...lol :roflmao:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 21 2008, 09:58 AM~10704258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my dawg shyt right there lookin wet as fuck...That hoe looks fast and its parked..lol..Cant wait to go stunin in that bitch.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pinga this shit is ded tonite


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*IF U LOOK CLOSELY U'LL SEE ANOTHER CAR IN THERE GETTIN READY AND HOPEFULLY B OUT BY JUNE 29TH!!!!!</span>*
<img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>* MORE PICS 2MORROW!!!!*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 24 2008, 10:57 PM~10731474
> *IF U LOOK CLOSELY U'LL SEE ANOTHER CAR IN THERE GETTIN READY AND HOPEFULLY B OUT BY JUNE 29TH!!!!!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :thumbsup: LEO'S SHIT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 25 2008, 12:57 AM~10731474
> *IF U LOOK CLOSELY U'LL SEE ANOTHER CAR IN THERE GETTIN READY AND HOPEFULLY B OUT BY JUNE 29TH!!!!!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



300 wagon is WET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuk the haters!!!!!!

*CHANTI <span style=\'color:black\'>CUSTOMZ**!!!!*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> *IF U LOOK CLOSELY U'LL SEE ANOTHER CAR IN THERE GETTIN READY AND HOPEFULLY B OUT BY JUNE 29TH!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

got a booty kit for sale 14"....has hole cut for rim already ,chrome trim ring an all... ready for paint or wrap, 

*asking 125 FIRM!!!*









*STILL GOT THAT #9 MARZOCHI ASKIN 40*










STILL GOT THIS...LOT OF OFFERS BUT NO BUYERS
if interested call me 786-406-5817


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, Made You A Hater, Juiced81boxchevy, *SwitchHitter* :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 25 2008, 01:57 AM~10731474
> *IF U LOOK CLOSELY U'LL SEE ANOTHER CAR IN THERE GETTIN READY AND HOPEFULLY B OUT BY JUNE 29TH!!!!!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/300WAGON002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Damn the 300 looks sick ass fuck... i gotta go see it in person... wet look for the haters...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pinga this shit is dead ass fuk...que bola i heard everyone is at the beach?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 23 2008, 09:13 AM~10719728
> * IS THIS HANGOUT ONE TIME OR EVERY SAT NITE :dunno: ,WELL HOPE IS A GOOD TRUN OUT
> *




SO FAR ITS THAT 1 NIGHT BUT MAYBE WE MIGHT DO IT ALL SUMMER SSO ITS IN THE WORKS TO DO 1 IN JULY N AUGUST

WE WILL SEE


DG


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 23 2008, 08:24 AM~10719464
> *WUS GOOD JIT HOW YA BEEN PIMP!!
> *




WORKIN FAM..HOW U BEEN?

DG


----------



## 79 linc (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 14 2008, 06:35 PM~10656161
> *x3 :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


yo its tato call me at 7863578449


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*YO JOSE I WILL POST THEM PICS FROM SATURDAY ON 2MORROW OR LATER ON 2NITE FOOL. JUST GOT BACK 4RM DA BEACH NOW SO IMMA HIT 2 BED CUZ I'M MAD TIRED HOMIE. * :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 26 2008, 05:12 PM~10740598
> *YO JOSE I WILL POST THEM PICS FROM SATURDAY ON 2MORROW OR LATER ON 2NITE FOOL. JUST GOT BACK 4RM DA BEACH NOW SO IMMA HIT 2 BED CUZ I'M MAD TIRED HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 26 2008, 09:55 AM~10738321
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:








CREEPIN


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

got a booty kit for sale 14"....has hole cut for rim already ,chrome trim ring an all... ready for paint or wrap, 

*asking 120 FIRM!!!*









*STILL GOT THAT #9 MARZOCHI ASKIN 40*










STILL GOT THIS...LOT OF OFFERS BUT NO BUYERS

trying 2 sell locally...if not i guess imma have to ship


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good evening pplz! wat dey do?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@May 26 2008, 07:17 PM~10741463
> *got a booty kit for sale 14"....has hole cut for rim already ,chrome trim ring an all... ready for paint or wrap,
> 
> asking 120 FIRM!!!
> ...


WUZ UP TITO U READY 4 THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 know of any mobile mechanics that will go to the fiu area...i may need one...thanks


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 know of any mobile mechanics that will go to the fiu area...i may need one...thanks


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

got an LT1 out of a 95 imp for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411855


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 26 2008, 10:32 PM~10741110
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: I AINT CREEIN FOOL, LOL


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR A PAIR OF 8 INCH CYLINDERS IN GOOD CONDITION???


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*BASS FOR SALE.*

*2 12 Audiobahns in a Ported Plexiglass box. 1400 Watts Boss RIP amp. *
*$ 300 for everything*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*2 Rims For Sale.* This one has rust. probably only good for a booty kit if you spray it. *$ 20*









This one is already cut for a booty kit. White Center. Hub and Spokes are White.
* $ 35*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STILL GOT THESE UP FOR SALE 350 CENTER GOLDS YALL SLIPPIN ON DEEZ RIMS


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

waht it do jit


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, rollin-orange, *Evelitog
* :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 27 2008, 12:25 PM~10746541
> *:uh:
> *


 IM THE...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 27 2008, 10:48 AM~10745809
> *waht it do jit
> *


what up homie still waiting for u ... i tried calling u and no answer ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 27 2008, 03:44 PM~10746660
> *what up homie still waiting for u ... i tried calling u and no answer ...
> *



:wave:
whats the deal Evil..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

booty kit pending sale


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 27 2008, 03:17 PM~10746479
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, rollin-orange, Evelitog
> :wave:
> *


Que Bola ? ? ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*25TH STREET RIDERS*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that bitch is bad


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mobile mechanic anyone????


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

got this lil wet toy for the kids to play wit (gotta get rid of fast baby on da way lmaooo)


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Got This Box For Da SCion As Well For Sale On Primer As U see It Both Side Pannels And Custom Fitted Fiberglassed BOx With out Speakers DUHHHHHH For A Good Price Let me Kno Holes Are For 2 15" Speakers


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

NO LIFT, NO PROBLEM,WE TUCKING THEM 26S ON THE MAGNUM! THE GAME IS OFFICIALLY OURS! PRESIDENTIAL LIVES ON! PRESIDENTIAL 4 LIFE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@May 27 2008, 11:01 PM~10751113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAT BITCH IS LOOKIN HARD HOMIE*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morniing dade county....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 27 2008, 12:44 PM~10746660
> *what up homie still waiting for u ... i tried calling u and no answer ...
> *


ill be there on thursday pimp  ive been workin my azz off for bartenders weekend and memorial day weekend somebody has to babysit  You know us firefighters have to do waht we gotta do!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

whats poppin?!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat they dooooo


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wats up wit the tank creepin


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@May 27 2008, 11:01 PM~10751113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bigger pics??? very nice!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 28 2008, 07:14 AM~10752772
> *ill be there on thursday pimp   ive been workin my azz off for bartenders weekend and memorial day weekend  somebody has to babysit  You know us firefighters have to do waht we gotta do!
> *


4 sho :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2008, 10:18 AM~10752789
> *wats up wit the tank creepin
> *


doin great man....i can't wait to setup my 65  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2008, 07:17 AM~10752787
> *wat they dooooo
> *


i'm pretty sure that was your car at a shop in fort laudardale the guy is working on a vert merc and a step side old school chevy truck both on bags  i saw a couple other things there too ......


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Oakland park? if yes its not my ride thats my boys shop, me and a few friends got a shop by the dog track in the WOOD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2008, 10:18 AM~10753873
> *Oakland park? if yes its not my ride thats my boys shop, me and a few friends got a shop by the dog track in the WOOD
> *


oh ok yeah that sounds like it , he has a crashed hood and some headers hanging on the wall ......


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i think so. havent been by there lately, ima holl at you soon i got some questions


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

COMPLETE 91 FOR PARTS....RUNS AND DRIVES!!!! 700$


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MAAANDO, *INKSTINCT003*, 300ways


Que bola cocme pinga!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ANY CLEAN G-BODYS FOR SALE????????????????????????????


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

all chrome 13x7 for sale $250


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10757126
> *all chrome 13x7 for sale $250
> 
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

tonights ride out sucked... we got a text sayin east coast ryders was filmin at checkers...we werent even there 2 minutes then tha police showed up after sum fool in a caddi KAMELEON on 4's blew his horn..then we ride to tha new spot (Thanx Bear) n tha police followed some1 out there n shut that shit down...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@May 27 2008, 10:01 PM~10751113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Big Ups To Geo For Putting It Down Looking Raw Fool Keep It Up


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XALLEYEZONMEX20_@May 28 2008, 12:01 AM~10751113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad props homie! magnum is looking hard!! need to color match them to kill it even more!! RT or SRT?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@May 29 2008, 12:05 AM~10759029
> *tonights ride out sucked... we got a text sayin east coast ryders was filmin at checkers...we werent even there 2 minutes then tha police showed up after sum fool in a caddi KAMELEON on 4's blew his horn..then we ride to tha new spot (Thanx Bear) n tha police followed some1 out there n shut that shit down...
> *


This shit has got to stop. We need to get everyone together and put an end to having all these ****** fuck it up. No bass. No horns. No burnin out. This is a place where we chill and have a good time and dumbass ****** are always fuckin it up. That or we find a new place to chill and we talk to an owner of a private business and when ****** come thru tryin to fuck it up, we kick them the fuck out. Period.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i think that reds hangout was a good idea but no body never went to that shit but then everybody saying that we need to find a good spot thats the problem. first ****** where saying damn lowrider cancelled miami but when it was in miami ****** never took there cars now they saying theres no hangout but we had the best location at reds where cops couldent kick us out..looks like ****** dont take advantage of shit when they got the chance


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

we need sumwhere to ride out too...i was tellin my boy Watson (HaitianHopper305) last night that its unbelievable that we cant just chill somewhere...i know tha ricers n idiots blowin horns, f***ed it all up...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo i think the best place is the parking lot of bj`s not many cops pass by there and the only problem is that is hialeah gardens but if no one fuck it up like always that will be a raw as spot to chill and its right next to Okeechobee rd and shit so that my opinion but there always that dork that does something stupid to fuk it up


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :uh:


> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 29 2008, 06:03 AM~10760644
> *i think that reds hangout was a good idea but no body never went to that shit but then everybody saying that we need to find a good spot thats the problem. first ****** where saying damn lowrider cancelled miami but when it was in miami ****** never took there cars now they saying theres no hangout but we had the best location at reds where cops couldent kick us out..looks like ****** dont take advantage of shit when they got the chance
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 29 2008, 06:03 AM~10760644
> *i think that reds hangout was a good idea but no body never went to that shit but then everybody saying that we need to find a good spot thats the problem. first ****** where saying damn lowrider cancelled miami but when it was in miami ****** never took there cars now they saying theres no hangout but we had the best location at reds where cops couldent kick us out..looks like ****** dont take advantage of shit when they got the chance</span>
> *





<span style=\'colorrange\'>your sure got that right.... and we even have to hop our own club members. i guess ****** are afraid of breaking something. :dunno:


----------



## madeindadehustla (May 26, 2006)

I was out there for teh first time since my girl got pregnant and I gotta say the cops shut that shit down real quick and there werent even that many people out there like before, but yea them horns are a pain in the ass people need a spot to just chill and check out the cars without gettign rowdy and immature.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

so y doesnt any-1 go to reds...no cops, no issues :uh: i stopped goin to the hangouts along time ago cuz of all the jumping from one spot to another...spent more time driving around than chillin...as soon as im back up and runnin again(which should be sometime in the summer) ill support the reds hangout and get my club out there. :biggrin:

it was the same issues with the park on 87ave..packed the first few times then people jsut stopped goin but then complained about nowhere to hang out...dont make no sense


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Whoever isn't scared of Opa-Locka, the plaza where my shop is at is a good place. Noone is going to fuck with us here anyways and it will be a good shop to chill. Check out my signature for the address.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

reds is a good spot cuz cops cant bug us, but ive heard ppl complain that its too dark, not enough parking, and the neighborhood. ive been saying, we/someone needs to get a hangout goin like towers. get permission from the owners of a shopping center not just the stores, maybe work out a deal for a weekly fee, close off the parking lost just like towers and charge a buck to get in and park. the dick heads who wanna peel out, blow their horns and be cool, can stay on the outside and get fuked by cops. cuz the ones who will be paying the dollar will be parking and just chillin.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

people are gonna complain no matter what...always have always will....but they sure will go out to these other hangouts and get chased around by the cops. fact of the matter is that there are no hangouts right now...reds is the only place...if people are scared of the neighborhood then roll up ur windows and lock ur doors :uh:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

WE NEED A SPOT THATS CLOSE FOR EVERYBODY LIKE BIRD ROAD OR SUMWERE ON US 1 CUZ ALOT ****** IN DA SOUTH LIKE LOW LYFE N ROLLIN N MANY MORE, BUT DAMM DAT FAR DRIVE UP THERE N MAYBE GET KICKED OUT BY THE COPS THEY AINT GONA MAKE THE TRIP UP THERE. HIA ON WEDNESDAY IS A HEAT UP THERE NO WERE TO HIDE ANY MORE, WAT EVA HAPPEN TO FUDROCKERS ON THURS NITES DO BIKES STILL CHILL THERE :dunno: IN ORTHER WORDS WE CANT JUST LET DA COPS KEEP US FROM NOT RIDEN N CHILLEN LETS MAKE DIZ HAPPEN


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 29 2008, 08:27 AM~10761364
> *people are gonna complain no matter what...always have always will....but they sure will go out to these other hangouts and get chased around by the cops. fact of the matter is that there are no hangouts right now...reds is the only place...if people are scared of the neighborhood then roll up ur windows and lock ur doors  :uh:
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i feel u cuz im not gonan drive from homestead to a hangout to get kicked out...thats y i will go 2 reds...anyways if the people from down south meet up and ride together then that would b str8....hittin the turnpike with a line up is always a good head turner


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 29 2008, 08:27 AM~10761364
> *people are gonna complain no matter what...always have always will....but they sure will go out to these other hangouts and get chased around by the cops. fact of the matter is that there are no hangouts right now...reds is the only place...if people are scared of the neighborhood then roll up ur windows and lock ur doors  :uh:
> *


  i dont think its about bein scare its more like we need add a lil more life out there at reds besides bein to dark maybe post up there till a certain time till like a 11 n after all of us together rideout to the grove n to the beach :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

watson island is just as dark and people like to hang there....grove will never be the same...and for me the beach is a heat up with the cops unless u can find a place to park.

and ill be 100% honest with u i'd rather go park and chill then drive around cause on the real gas is no joke!!!

the only ones that can bring life to reds is us...the spot is there..up to every-1 to take advantage


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

My spot isnt dark and I will take some pictures tonite and post them up. See what you guys think. The cops wont mess with us here and we can kick out the problematic people. and its right off of the palmetto and 27.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 29 2008, 08:42 AM~10761473
> *watson island is just as dark and people like to hang there....grove will never be the same...and for me the beach is a heat up with the cops unless u can find a place to park.
> 
> and ill be 100% honest with u i'd rather go park and chill then drive around cause on the real gas is no joke!!!
> ...


  i think u made a good point reds is da spot from da cops not fukin wit us, now its on us to bring everybody out there except no lil rice burners, hopefully like how da grove used to be at city hall back in da days n dat was dark dat was nuttin but lowriders wen it first started


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

now the difference in havin a hangout on da weekend nite n one durin da week day is more people would come out durin a weekday nuttin goin on on, da weekend u got da party da club , da family da, takin da lil girlfriend out but let see how many tru ryders can come out on a sat nite


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 29 2008, 08:33 AM~10761400
> *WE NEED A SPOT THATS CLOSE FOR EVERYBODY LIKE BIRD ROAD OR SUMWERE ON US 1 CUZ ALOT ****** IN DA SOUTH LIKE LOW LYFE N ROLLIN N MANY MORE, BUT DAMM DAT FAR DRIVE UP THERE N MAYBE GET KICKED OUT BY THE COPS THEY AINT GONA MAKE THE TRIP UP THERE. HIA ON WEDNESDAY IS A HEAT UP THERE NO WERE TO HIDE ANY MORE, WAT EVA HAPPEN TO FUDROCKERS ON THURS NITES DO BIKES STILL CHILL THERE  :dunno: IN ORTHER WORDS WE CANT JUST LET DA COPS KEEP US FROM NOT RIDEN N CHILLEN LETS MAKE DIZ HAPPEN
> *


yup still goes down at fudruckers ON THURSDAYS only reason they shut it down is because of ignorant people with no respect its a tyme and place for everything nuccas aint building cars ,spending money ,to go to jail, get a ticket, or go home for nuthin
because they dont use the one thing that helped them build ther cars to get out there(THEIR F'N BRAINS) NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY BUT IT IS WAHT IT IS.IF WE CAN CHIP IN TALK TO OUR CLUBS AND FREINDS TO RELAX WIT DAT I THINK WE CAN HAVE A NICE SPOT TO VIBE AT THATS CLOSE FOR EVERYONE TO RIDE TO!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 29 2008, 11:09 AM~10761224
> *Whoever isn't scared of Opa-Locka, the plaza where my shop is at is a good place. Noone is going to fuck with us here anyways and it will be a good shop to chill.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10761652
> *yup still goes down at fudruckers ON THURSDAYS only reason they shut it down is because of ignorant people with no respect its a tyme and place for everything nuccas aint building cars ,spending money ,to go to jail, get a ticket, or go home for nuthin
> because they dont use the one thing that helped them build ther cars to get out there(THEIR F'N BRAINS) NO DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY BUT IT IS WAHT IT IS.IF WE CAN CHIP IN TALK TO OUR CLUBS AND FREINDS TO RELAX WIT DAT I THINK WE CAN HAVE A NICE SPOT TO VIBE  AT THATS CLOSE FOR EVERYONE TO RIDE TO!!   :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: fudrockers is rite in the middle foreverybody who knows if maybe we can get dat poppin one thursday nite n dats a big parkin lot


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

The problem last night had nothing to do with train horn or anything.. Mayor of Hialeah has sent undercover and marked police cars to kick us out of any hangout we do because someone on big rims flicked him (Mayor) off and told him to fuk himself.. thats y they kicked us out and will keep doing so until we find another place


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LMAO WTF...i wonder who that was??


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 29 2008, 11:18 AM~10761758
> *LMAO WTF...i wonder who that was??
> *


No idea.. but thats y they are goin to end the hangout in hialeah


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

they aint ending shit....all they can do is kick u out.....unless your doing something illigela


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 29 2008, 11:23 AM~10761796
> *they aint ending shit....all they can do is kick u out.....unless your doing something illigela
> *


No point of that shit.. just find another place


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 29 2008, 09:16 AM~10761743
> *The problem last night had nothing to do with train horn or anything.. Mayor of Hialeah has sent undercover and marked police cars to kick us out of any hangout we do because someone on big rims flicked him (Mayor) off and told him to fuk himself.. thats y they kicked us out and will keep doing so until we find another place
> *


DAMN MAN(MAYOR) TRIPPIN SOMEBODY SHOULD TELL HIM RICK ROSS AND TRICK BEEN STOLE HIS F'N JOB!! :biggrin: BUT ON THE REAL ITS F'D UP HES JUS BEING A DICK BECAUSE HIS COMMUNITY WILL THINK HE'S A THUG IF HE RIDES 28'S ON HIS SUV. SOME PEOPLE JUS HAVE NO DAMN SENSE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok last night was fuckd up becuase as soon I got there with my dowg the copz showed up and that shit was deeeeeep with alot of carz!!!!I dident even know if everyone still meets over there but thankz to CED for hitting me up with the text!!!!thankz bear for showin a ***** how to get to the other spot but man the only spot that everyone can go to an chill was reds but 4 some reason ppl stopd showin up but fuck it we need a place to chill


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 29 2008, 12:16 PM~10761743
> *The problem last night had nothing to do with train horn or anything.. Mayor of Hialeah has sent undercover and marked police cars to kick us out of any hangout we do because someone on big rims flicked him (Mayor) off and told him to fuk himself.. thats y they kicked us out and will keep doing so until we find another place
> *


 :angry: damn thatz fuckd up


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 29 2008, 09:09 AM~10761707
> *  :thumbsup: fudrockers is rite in the middle foreverybody who knows if maybe we can get dat poppin one thursday nite n dats a big parkin lot
> *


X2 ALL DOWN SOUTH AND UP NORTH RIDERS CAN MEET HALF WAY!!
COME ON YALL WE CAN REGULATE OUR SCHIT LES TAKE THE STREETS BACK AND HAVE FUN LIKE WE USED TO TYME TO USE OUR BRAINS AND PLAY THEIR GAME GIVE THEM A LIL OF WAHT THEY WANT AND WE TAKE OVER LIL BY LIL BUT WIT RESPECT AND CLASS JUST LIKE WE BUILD OUR WHIPS


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

Im reppin MIA on the back window. Drove there twice from MD, 17 hrs each way. Figd it deserves that sticker.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*SUM MORE PICS I GOT OF LEO 300 WAGON I COULDN'T POST...*










































*OH YEA AND A LIL BETTER LOOK AT WUT'S COMIN SOON. SCARFACE AKA JAIRO'S LIKON "ROYAL LINKON COMIN SOON!!!!*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*BLVD ACES DOIN DA MOTHA FUCKIN THANG @ DA BEACH MEMORIAL WEEKEND. THEM BLACK BOYS WAS LIK WTF!!!*


































*BONUS PICS*









*ONE BAD AS MONTE WIT 432 BLOCK SO HE SAYS ON 24'S GFG'S*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn!!! I need to get to Miami.. Looks like ya'll ridin' down there... One Luv.. TTT!!!!!


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 29 2008, 11:46 AM~10761518
> *My spot isnt dark and I will take some pictures tonite and post them up. See what you guys think. The cops wont mess with us here and we can kick out the problematic people. and its right off of the palmetto and 27.
> *


I think this place is good . . . its right off the palmetto . . .


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

the down south cops dont really fuck with u that much ..we can give it a try doing the hangout downsouth .what u guys think?ill just look for good spot and ill talk to some of cops i know... and well just take it from there...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 29 2008, 08:09 AM~10761224
> *Whoever isn't scared of Opa-Locka, the plaza where my shop is at is a good place. Noone is going to fuck with us here anyways and it will be a good shop to chill. Check out my signature for the address.
> *



lol scared of opa-locka? ur shop is a good place! 3minutes away from my crib.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@May 29 2008, 10:41 AM~10762394
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE BEEN LOST?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WHOS THAT TO?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*FOR SALE 2 12'' KICKER L5'S WITH 2 AMPS AN AUDIOTEK 3000WATT AND POWER ACOUSTIK 1800 WATT FOR $500*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 29 2008, 01:05 PM~10763066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I GUESS SHE SLIPPED ON DAT ONE HUH LMAO :biggrin: :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> *BLVD ACES DOIN DA MOTHA FUCKIN THANG @ DA BEACH MEMORIAL WEEKEND. THEM BLACK BOYS WAS LIK WTF!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 29 2008, 08:42 AM~10761473
> *watson island is just as dark and people like to hang there....grove will never be the same...and for me the beach is a heat up with the cops unless u can find a place to park.
> 
> and ill be 100% honest with u i'd rather go park and chill then drive around cause on the real gas is no joke!!!
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+May 29 2008, 11:36 AM~10761886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT what about the old Fudruckers on us1???


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10761564
> * i think u made a good point reds is da spot from da cops not fukin  wit us, now its on us to bring everybody out there except no lil rice burners, hopefully like how da grove used to be at city hall back in da days n dat was dark dat was nuttin but lowriders wen it first started
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 29 2008, 05:39 PM~10764252
> *TTT what about the old Fudruckers on us1???
> *



the 1 down south or near aventura?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

got a 98-02 towncar shelltop for sale...complete...shoot me an offer


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 29 2008, 10:39 AM~10762371
> *the down south cops dont really fuck with u that much ..we can give it a try doing the hangout downsouth .what u guys think?ill just look for good spot and ill talk to some of cops i know... and well just take it from there...
> *


  everybody knows hia hangouts r not workin out rite now da cops r everywere up there , all i see most of the times is all the hia ****** that stay up there lets make even 4 da south riders n north lets see if dem lowlyfe homies n rollin n many more can come out bein closer fudrockers is a good spot


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 29 2008, 09:36 AM~10761886
> *X2 ALL DOWN SOUTH AND UP NORTH RIDERS CAN MEET HALF WAY!!
> COME ON YALL WE CAN REGULATE OUR SCHIT LES TAKE THE STREETS BACK AND HAVE FUN LIKE WE USED TO TYME TO USE OUR BRAINS AND PLAY THEIR GAME GIVE THEM A LIL OF WAHT THEY WANT AND WE TAKE OVER LIL BY LIL BUT WIT RESPECT AND CLASS JUST LIKE WE BUILD OUR WHIPS
> *


  JUST LIKE HOMIE SAID HERE IF WE ROLL UP TO DA LOT QUITE PARK OUR CARS CLOSE MAYBE GO BY A LIL FOOD HERE N THERE THERE SHOULDNT BE A REASON TO KICK US OUT IF THE OLD BOYS CAN DO DIZ ONCE A MONTH WIT THERE CLASSIC CARS Y CANT WE THERE ALOT LITE THERE THURSDAY OR TUESDAY WOULD BE GOOD DAYS WAT YALL THINK ITS RITE OFF WERE DA PALMETTO ENDS ON US 1


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+May 29 2008, 04:43 PM~10764280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

I really dont see a problem with reds other than you might have to park in the grass.........aint nothing wrong with the area, just gotta know where you at...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Lets try the spot by the palmetto next week and then Fuckruckers on US1 the following? Lets see how we make out with both spots and then we can make a decision after the Fudruckers hangout.


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

all in all reds is the ideal place for us to go.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 29 2008, 04:54 PM~10765193
> *all in all reds is the ideal place for us to go.
> *


i think reds should be the stop to chill


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

as long as its str8 wit them (Red's & Bowtie South)....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 29 2008, 05:54 PM~10765193
> *all in all reds is the ideal place for us to go.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i really like red's location and dre's tattoo shop on nw 160 and 27 ave now the down of red is that the parking is limited and dre's place has a lot more parking. up's bout both shops is that they both face 27 ave so its easy to find. fudrukkers is a bit out of my way living in da hood work in kendall to drive bak down there to chill....of coarse thats my p.p. i agree the hia hangouts is done for now! if we can get a hold of the mayor of miami and talk about city hall again, maybe yes no.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hi3s'ssan, *david* 
:wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I THINK FUDRUCKERS IS THE PLACE TO HANG


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@May 29 2008, 07:46 PM~10766213
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hi3s'ssan, david
> :wave:
> *


WAS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@May 29 2008, 07:21 PM~10765304
> *as long as its str8 wit them (Red's & Bowtie South)....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

TOOK THIS PIC AND A COUPLE OF MORE AT THE BEACH ON MONDAY


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

DWAYNE REPPING HARD FOR OUR CREW


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THIS BITCH HERE WAS KILLIN THEM 71 WITH THOSE 26'S


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10766219
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx Bro, we apperciate it.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FORGET ABOUT ANYOTHER PLACE *THIS WEDNESSDAY @ 10PM ALL LOWRIDERS BIG RIMS BIKE WUTEVER BRING EM OUT TO REDS N CHILL*</span>[/i]


AND AS FAR AS LIGHT MAN DONT EVEN WORRY BOUT THAT.


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 29 2008, 09:47 PM~10766214
> *I THINK FUDRUCKERS IS THE PLACE TO HANG
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*ELEGANCE 26ssssss* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Check out these ****** moving a lot of weight across the ocean. crazy ass holes sorrounded by gasoline and hundreds of kilos. ------->

smuggling spanish fuckers


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*SOLD*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

KINDA EMPTY IN HERE TONIGHT

STILL UP FOR GRABS KANDY LED LIGHTS CD PLAYER TV LOOKING GOOD FOR YOUR LIL ONES


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 27 2008, 12:25 PM~10745615
> *BASS FOR SALE.
> 
> 2 12 Audiobahns in a Ported Plexiglass box.  1400 Watts Boss RIP amp.
> ...



*
i need to sell quick .. shoot me some offersss!*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 27 2008, 12:37 PM~10745720
> *2 Rims For Sale. This one has rust. probably only good for a booty kit if you spray it. $ 20
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHECK OUT THIS MODEL CAR POLL  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412395


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

LOOKING TO BUY A PS3 CASH IN HAND.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Anyone going to towers tonight....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

YES...............Towers tonight.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 30 2008, 05:54 AM~10769286
> *
> 
> i need to sell quick .. shoot me some offersss!
> *


ILL GIVE U 2 DOLLARS FOR THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

$400</span>[/b][/b]


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## 79 linc (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 27 2008, 02:44 PM~10746660
> *what up homie still waiting for u ... i tried calling u and no answer ...
> *


yeah my phone broke call me again when you can


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

CHANGED MY MIND.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

GOT RID OF HER TODAY I WILL MISS HERE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 30 2008, 07:38 PM~10773522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a really nice car homie


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 27 2008, 11:13 AM~10745165
> * LOOKIN FOR A PAIR OF 8 INCH CYLINDERS IN GOOD CONDITION???
> *


i got 2 chrome 8 inch pistons pm me if still intrested


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 30 2008, 08:26 PM~10774355
> *GOT RID OF HER TODAY  I WILL MISS HERE
> 
> 
> ...



hey we all have to move on one day.....lol. The regal was veri nice ma freng! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 30 2008, 05:54 AM~10769286
> *
> 
> i need to sell quick .. shoot me some offersss!
> *



hey i think theres a guy on ocean drive the one who parks the cars in front of fat tuesdays named posho but becarefull he might wanna get from behind tho tenga quidado lmaooo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wuzzup meng


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

lowridergame305 waz up *****


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

what up every1... :wave:


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

lowridergame305 d's rims r super clean and ride so good :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 29 2008, 04:35 PM~10765095
> *I really dont see a problem with reds other than you might have to park in the grass.........aint nothing wrong with the area, just gotta know where you at...
> *


x2 it is also a great spot to chill we all jus got to agree and make sure who ever can roll shows up so the hangout keeps swangin


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

cLICK HERE ---><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412501\' target=\'_blank\'>THE CHAMP IS FOR SALE</a>


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

yo dron wassa with dem new pics??


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2008, 11:33 AM~10769752
> *CHECK OUT THIS MODEL CAR POLL
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412395
> ...


Hey O where them Memorial day pics at??
Ia'm here wit phill.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*YO BEAR!! I TOLD YOU I WAS BUILDING YOUR CAR!*

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@May 31 2008, 01:00 PM~10778201
> *Hey O where them Memorial day pics at??
> Ia'm here wit phill.
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2008, 01:56 PM~10778424
> *YO BEAR!! I TOLD YOU I WAS BUILDING YOUR CAR!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


peanut butter insides outside jelly :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

its done...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

HEAVErollerz90 
:wave:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

i think theres going to be some big changes coming to miami real sooooooooooon


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 31 2008, 03:56 PM~10778424
> *YO BEAR!! I TOLD YOU I WAS BUILDING YOUR CAR!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



but that one dron has more work than bears real car :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i still got love for u bear


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

We dont care if its done homie..what u need to do is stop the yapin and get it in the track to run that hoe...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

TRACK LMAO....good one... ill take it there when XB's fly


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 08:11 AM~10779168
> *its done...
> *



*IT'S BOUT TIME *****...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

*****, jacuzzi, double o and anyone (i know) is welcome to come see it


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@May 31 2008, 06:55 AM~10776905
> *lowridergame305 waz up *****
> *



Wut Up Fool Where My Ten Dollars At? LOL U Put Em On Alreadypost Pics


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anyone parting out a cutlass in miami???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 01:14 PM~10781052
> *anyone parting out a cutlass in miami???
> *


 :uh: WHAT DO YOU NEED NOW!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

some interior hardware...nothing major...anyone know any junk yards in miami that have g-bodys?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 01:53 PM~10781304
> *some interior hardware...nothing major...anyone know any junk yards in miami that have g-bodys?
> *


i already told you to come threw one of this days you work minutes away from the crib


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 2 2008, 02:22 PM~10781507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

PAINTD MY BOOTY KIT ON SATURDAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I PAINTED JOSES RIMS 2


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WAT JOSE DOES BEST :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

LUIS GETTIN LOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: CLOWNIN :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

LUIS NEW TOY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY DAWG CHICHOS CAR GONNA BE READY FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

ON THE WAY TO THE CRIB


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

HELLO LUIS :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

I KNOW U HAPPY NOW THAT LAYITLOW IS BACK HOT BOOTY :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 2 2008, 03:23 PM~10781840
> *I KNOW U HAPPY NOW THAT LAYITLOW IS BACK HOT BOOTY :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH I DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO DO LAST NIGHT I WAS BORED AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

U SHOULD OF PLAYED WITH UR SELF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :biggrin: I DID BUT I WAS STILLL BORED AFTER :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 2 2008, 05:00 PM~10781712
> *
> WAT JOSE DOES BEST :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THIS FOOL WAS CALLING PEOPLE LATE SATURDAY NIGHT DRUNK AS HELL.....ON THE OTHER NOTE..YOU BOYS(BLVD. ACES) ARE DOING IT NICE OUT THERE..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jun 2 2008, 05:17 PM~10781810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know u aint talking ****** ass *****

For the Haters








LakeSide Out Fuckers


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

need a v6 chevy engine pm with wut u got


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> LUIS NEW TOY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 2 2008, 05:34 PM~10781897
> *THIS FOOL WAS CALLING PEOPLE LATE SATURDAY NIGHT DRUNK AS HELL.....ON THE OTHER NOTE..YOU BOYS(BLVD. ACES) ARE DOING IT NICE OUT THERE..:thumbsup:
> *



:yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 2 2008, 03:22 PM~10781507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*BITCH IS LOOKIN HARD...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*JUST LEFT FROM CREE9IN CUTTYS CRIB... DAT BITCH IS SERIOUS!!! * :0 :0 :0    :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DADDYS HOME....lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10783368
> *JUST LEFT FROM CREE9IN CUTTYS CRIB... DAT BITCH IS SERIOUS!!!  :0  :0  :0        :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SIDEWAYS ????? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 07:42 PM~10783411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me know when you're ready for the three piece wheels 2's or 4's how ever you want them.........


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jun 2 2008, 02:59 PM~10781701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And My ***** Luis For Keeping me Entertained...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 2 2008, 04:59 PM~10781701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know Danny got down like that........lookin' good! :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jun 2 2008, 08:46 PM~10783440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: *U ALWAYS LOOKIN OUT HOMIE!!!*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2008, 10:48 PM~10783460
> *let me know when you're ready for the three piece wheels 2's or 4's how ever you want them.........
> *


will do O....i'ma PM you with the shit i need when i get to work!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 2 2008, 04:17 PM~10781810
> *ON THE WAY TO THE CRIB
> 
> 
> ...



:0 this caddy was already badass can't wait to see it wet


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 2 2008, 03:12 PM~10781778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danny, Luis, Chicho and the rest of the Aces...just wanted 2 give u guys props on your rides...definatly helping the lo lo game in Miami by bringing these clean ass rides out 2 the streets...props

Danny might have to holla at u bout the rim painting..let u know SOON :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

double post


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 2 2008, 03:03 PM~10781725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them wheels set the car of tight work  blvd keep doin yall thang looking right :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 3 2008, 09:51 AM~10786066
> *them wheels set the car of  tight work  blvd keep doin yall thang looking right :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: whats the deal Evil..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

them some tight work cars right ther....MAD props to ya'll boys...some one tell Danny that frankii with the cutlass says his shit is tight work


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 3 2008, 06:52 AM~10786074
> *:wave: whats the deal Evil..
> *


quite as hell and just getting my car ready for the picnic :biggrin:what about u ******.....?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 3 2008, 10:01 AM~10786121
> *quite as hell and just getting my car ready for the picnic :biggrin:what about u ******.....?
> *


hustlin..i haven't really talked to the boys much...so im not sure what they have up there sleaves...and remember *****, i got shot gun to the picnic! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anyone know who's got a CNC machine in south florida??


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I need a booty kit. Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

Anyone selling some 13z


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

PICINC GETTIN A LIL CLOSER :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn this shit got slow


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 2 2008, 03:07 PM~10781742
> *:biggrin: CLOWNIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LIKE PICKIN UP A CHICKEN WING :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 3 2008, 06:20 AM~10785959
> *Danny, Luis, Chicho and the rest of the Aces...just wanted 2 give u guys props on your rides...definatly helping the lo lo game in Miami by bringing these clean ass rides out 2 the streets...props
> 
> Danny might have to holla at u bout the rim painting..let u know SOON  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS DAWG JUST CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 2 2008, 10:36 PM~10784845
> *I didn't know Danny got down like that........lookin' good! :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 3 2008, 02:43 PM~10789425
> *ITS LIKE PICKIN UP A CHICKEN WING  :cheesy:
> *



WUZ UP BEAR :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

must be nice


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: OLD PIC OF JOSE GETTING LOOSE IN TAMPA :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: OLD PIC OF JOSE GETTING LOOSE IN TAMPA :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

OLD PICS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 3 2008, 02:03 PM~10789595
> *:biggrin: OLD PIC OF JOSE GETTING LOOSE IN TAMPA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my dog jose got them big body on lock :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

just started this ride, once its done, ill post pics of the entire car.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Any cars for sale in Ft.Lauderdale or Dade?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Jun 3 2008, 06:51 AM~10786066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... You dumb Fool.. :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 3 2008, 05:00 PM~10790494
> *Thanx Cuhz..:thumbsup:
> DAMMMNNNN !!!!!... Thats Foul *****!!!... :biggrin: ..is all good though, i could admit it.. I was drunk...and plus Luis didn't wanna dance with me...lol..
> lol... You dumb Fool.. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: ***** DONT LIE U KNOW U LIKE EM THICK N GREASY :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: hi3s'ssan, 1-sic-87, *MAAANDO* , ripsta85, SpLiFf4, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, STREETSOFDADECC :wave: 

sup ppl por fin where we funna have the hangout at bro this shit is so confusing sometimes


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 3 2008, 03:45 PM~10789932
> *just started this ride, once its done, ill post pics of the entire car.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 3 2008, 03:45 PM~10789932
> *just started this ride, once its done, ill post pics of the entire car.
> 
> 
> ...


oye tight work *****


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

heres the parking in front of my shop, just in case this hangout thing doesnt work out at reds, we could do it here and try it out, doesnt hurt to try


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hi3s'ssan, JAZY JAZZ *INKSTINCT003* :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

d.p.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

t.p.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

q.p.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Lets go the hangout as normal.. and if it dont work lets take it to the BJ's right off ockee


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Scarface

look hu it is...casper


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, INKSTINCT003

:wave:

Holy shit!!!! its a fuckin ghost!!! :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 3 2008, 08:15 PM~10790607
> *:biggrin: ***** DONT LIE U KNOW U LIKE EM THICK N GREASY :biggrin:
> *


 lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 3 2008, 02:52 PM~10789496
> *WUZ UP BEAR  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, *COUPE DE BEAR, ROLLIN LUXURY*, LOWLYFE62
:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2008, 12:29 AM~10793162
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, COUPE DE BEAR, ROLLIN LUXURY, LOWLYFE62
> :wave:
> *


wasup cuz! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT UP M.I.A AYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNDDDOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 3 2008, 06:20 AM~10785959
> *Danny, Luis, Chicho and the rest of the Aces...just wanted 2 give u guys props on your rides...definatly helping the lo lo game in Miami by bringing these clean ass rides out 2 the streets...props
> 
> Danny might have to holla at u bout the rim painting..let u know SOON  :biggrin:
> *



thanx but the homie chicho is still a Classic Angels!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PINK86REGAL, IN YA MOUF


:wave:
whats the deal J.. yall boys lookin real good out there..BIG props to you and all your crew..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 4 2008, 07:15 AM~10795152
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PINK86REGAL, IN YA MOUF
> :wave:
> ...



thanx ni99a


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: IN YA MOUF, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, chevyboy01


few weeks away..


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2008, 07:08 AM~10795118
> *thanx but the homie chicho is still a Classic Angels!
> *


thanks 4 the correction....havent spoke to homie in a minute..from the pics i thought he was an ACE...either way props 2 all clubs and solo riders holdin it down for the lo lo game...i should be back in the mix sometime in the summer :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 3 2008, 05:00 PM~10790494
> *Thanx Cuhz..:thumbsup:
> DAMMMNNNN !!!!!... Thats Foul *****!!!... :biggrin: ..is all good though, i could admit it.. I was drunk...and plus Luis didn't wanna dance with me...lol..
> lol... You dumb Fool.. :roflmao:
> *


dam jose i didnt no u get down like that :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 4 2008, 07:48 AM~10795322
> *dam jose i didnt no u get down like that :biggrin:
> *


LOL.... I don't, thats my brother...  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 4 2008, 09:02 AM~10795791
> *LOL.... I don't, thats my brother...   :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2008, 12:16 PM~10796735
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF IS DAT ***** :biggrin: :0 DAT BITCH IS A RUNNER HUH


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 4 2008, 11:20 AM~10796770
> *WTF IS DAT *****  :biggrin:  :0  DAT BITCH IS A RUNNER HUH
> *


THAT'S A DOWN SOUTH COCK!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I HAVE A BIGGER COCK!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need these trims for a cutlass...








i need everything except the pillars...thanks!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey cutty where the flicks of the ride at?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

vid?? not a bad idea :cheesy: :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i feel like shit....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 3 2008, 07:40 PM~10791883
> *heres the parking in front of my shop,  just in case this hangout thing doesnt work out at reds,  we could do it here and try it out,  doesnt hurt to try
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 08:05 AM~10786456
> *anyone know who's got a CNC machine in south florida??
> *


wheel fix it and if ur moneys right bring it down to my job we have it all and can cut anything u want out of billet specializing in custom made motorcycle one-off parts lol..u already know weve made engine brackets,speaker grills and all types of shit ...example the 63 impala from bts we get down like that too[billet inserts]


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

any 1 have 2 or 2 1/2 ton pre-cut springs


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

where is the hangout 2day


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D, PUSHIN 14s, chevy84, *Boulevard305*, AINTNO$ECRET305, STREETSOFDADECC

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, *monte24*:wave::solja:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jun 4 2008, 02:23 PM~10798509
> *where is the hangout 2day
> *


i was calling u 2day to go wit me


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

gettin ready :ugh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 4 2008, 07:30 PM~10799467
> *gettin ready :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


CHICHO LOL :biggrin: 

BUMPER KIT LOOKS GOOD BEAR


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 2 2008, 01:27 PM~10781553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 4 2008, 04:30 PM~10799467
> *gettin ready :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW YOU CAN SAY CHICHO TOUCHED YOUR CAR :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 4 2008, 12:52 PM~10797631
> *
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo hangouts finally at red's to night?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

wheres da hangout 2nite fa real?


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 3 2008, 07:40 PM~10791883
> *heres the parking in front of my shop,  just in case this hangout thing doesnt work out at reds,  we could do it here and try it out,  doesnt hurt to try
> 
> 
> ...


u drive that black m c that sits in front of that tatoo place on 27 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Jun 4 2008, 06:06 PM~10800205
> *u drive that black m c that sits in front of that tatoo place on 27 :biggrin:
> *


SI


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o35/ton...adeindade06.jpg


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

SOME OLD PICS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2008, 09:15 AM~10795879
> *:uh:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

anyone got a choke butterfly and link for a edelbrock performer series?


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn i got dizzy from looking at them pics


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Where Was All Dem Cars Going


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hangouts Are Officially Pointless But After Wut I Saw Last Night Pincho Man Was Deed Up N he Says He DOnt Mind If We Chill There N BRo Imaa Tell YOu Its A Raw Lil Spot NTheres Plenty Of Space And Its Hidden So Yall Put Your Minds To It And Lets Chill Over There N At The Same TIme WE Can Get Sum Good As Food 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

last nites hang out at the new spot



















pincho man opalocka style


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

this ***** got his first tattoo last nite too


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

WHAT'S UP OSCAR LONG TIME NO SEE! :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> this ***** got his first tattoo last nite too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

INKSTINCT003

damn last night pics lookd str8....so the hangoutz at your shop now


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 5 2008, 10:15 AM~10804064
> *this ***** got his first tattoo last nite too
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN LITTLE JOSE, THATS WHATS UP.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FO SHO, HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEK MORE PEOPLE SHOW UP, BUT WE HAD A GOOD TIME, NO COPS, SO WHOEVER AINT SCARED OF OPALOCKA, YOU KNOW THE SPOT


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MAAAAANNNNDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 SALE HAVE 2 OF THESE


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 5 2008, 08:15 AM~10804064
> *this ***** got his first tattoo last nite too
> 
> 
> ...


Came out tight Muthafukin work !! :thumbsup: ..Good looking out DRE !! 
:thumbsup: ....By the way, The *new hangout is there*.. Fuk anywhere else...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 5 2008, 09:15 AM~10804064
> *this ***** got his first tattoo last nite too
> 
> 
> ...


Get Down James Brown ........Put the needle in!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LETS NOT FORGET CLAUDIO


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

THIS SATRDAY COME THREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













DG


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yoy more pics of switchhitter real soon...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Jun 5 2008, 08:18 AM~10804081
> *WHAT'S UP OSCAR LONG TIME NO SEE! :wave:
> *


what's up big dawg you still at the track on the weekends or what ?????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 5 2008, 04:40 PM~10807740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OYE FIND THE INSTRUCTIONS THEN POST PICS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 5 2008, 04:47 PM~10807777
> *OYE FIND THE INSTRUCTIONS THEN POST PICS
> *


oye remember im con-la-puta-dora estupid


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jun 5 2008, 05:17 PM~10807988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats sexy


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NICE ELCO . hey sucio i thought this was your car when i saw it


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 5 2008, 12:09 PM~10805783
> *Came out tight Muthafukin work !!  :thumbsup: ..Good looking out DRE !!
> :thumbsup: ....By the way, The new hangout is there.. Fuk anywhere else...
> *


IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT BRO, THE FIRST OF MANY. AND LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST ON WEDNESDAYS FOR THIS HANG OUT, WE DONT NEED NO TROUBLE MAKERS OUT THERE OR LOUD MOTHAFUCKERS


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got a radiator core support for a g-body let me knw


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 5 2008, 12:09 PM~10805783
> *Came out tight Muthafukin work !!  :thumbsup: ..Good looking out DRE !!
> :thumbsup: ....By the way, The new hangout is there.. Fuk anywhere else...
> *


TATTOO LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: 
DAM ***** YOU LOOK SWOLE AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 5 2008, 12:57 PM~10806126
> *LETS NOT FORGET CLAUDIO
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

REAL 442! ONE OF ONLY 501 MADE WITH SUNROOF! ALL ORIGINAL! 24"ZVEET....5K OBO......RUNS PERFECT..AND COLD A/C....


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

HOPE THEY GETTING THEY MOTORS READY!!!!! :0 
GBODYS COMING SOON!!!!
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
hno: 
:machinegun:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn thats one sexy MC


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 5 2008, 08:33 PM~10808468
> *NICE ELCO .  hey sucio i thought this was your car when i saw it
> 
> 
> ...


you mean this one?...lol that was my boys car he sold it a few years back thats the lowest 50 buick on stock suspecion you will ever find


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 6 2008, 09:04 AM~10811573
> *you mean this one?...lol that was my boys car he sold it a few years back i did the scallops on that car and painted the roof, thats the lowest 50 buick on stock suspecion you will ever find
> 
> 
> ...



Skotty should have never sold that man.....


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

FOR SALE (786)444-1889[/SIZE]

```
[img]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C2.jpg[/img][img]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C5-1.jpg[/img][img]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C6.jpg[/img][img]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C1.jpg[/img][img]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C3.jpg[/img][img]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C4.jpg[/img]
[SIZE=7]FOR SALE (786)444-1889 OR (305)505-1788
```


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> >
> >
> > :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> ...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

YALL ALREADY KNO


DG

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:      :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anybody change a stock steerin wheel 2 a grant??? how difficult is it? i got all the shit except the puller... i know i need to pick that up next... any help id apperciate it...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i aint never done it before...... :-/


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

get steering wheel puller


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 6 2008, 10:37 AM~10812996
> *get  steering wheel puller
> *


you don't really have to have one :cheesy: i just did this one in my little s10 , i was bored and i was tired of looking at the steering wheel just hanging up :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

a little something getting ready for next year


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the intake for the monte


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

holy shit!!!! nice work O.... fuel injected v6..? with nitrous???


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

was that elco the yellow one???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 11:40 AM~10813479
> *was that elco the yellow one???
> *


 :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 6 2008, 12:25 PM~10813360
> *the intake for the monte
> 
> 
> ...



*BITCH IS SERIOUS FOOL* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ride that bitch till the wheels fall off... its cool cause she will be ready for south bch tommorrow!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yo purp u going tomorrow?


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

nice elco!!!!!! if you need anything give me a holla I have lots of new and used parts for elcos and montes


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 6 2008, 02:04 PM~10814372
> *yo purp u going tomorrow?
> *


yeah ill b there around 10..u going?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

NIIIIIIIICE!!!! It's comin out soon!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 6 2008, 04:01 PM~10815090
> *NIIIIIIIICE!!!! It's comin out soon!
> 
> 
> ...


bout time we see it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE A SET OF TAILLIGHTS FOR A CUTLASS? NEED THEM A.S.A.P


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

try ebay...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

here ya go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/81-88-Cutla...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 6 2008, 11:16 AM~10813296
> *a little something getting ready for next year
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE ELSO I SAW? ?? LOOKING NICE AS HELL


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thinking about it? holla at me tomorrow ima be in my boys shop if u wanna pass by check out some rides



> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 6 2008, 05:24 PM~10814915
> *yeah ill b there around 10..u going?
> *


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 6 2008, 07:49 PM~10816170
> *here ya go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/81-88-Cutla...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


THANKS..JUST BIDDED ON EM


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2008, 06:49 PM~10800502
> *SOME OLD PICS
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really nice pics...and nice cars...props...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jun 7 2008, 11:11 AM~10818160
> *TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

SUP JIT? :wave:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2008, 08:13 AM~10818167
> *:0
> 
> SUP JIT? :wave:
> *



WAT IT DO



DG


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jun 7 2008, 09:11 AM~10818160
> *TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



We'll be there.......................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jun 7 2008, 09:11 AM~10818160
> *TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



We'll be there.......................


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

Yo i need ya help looking for a rim for an 06 dodge charger. It's an 18x8 i believe and it's the polished 5 spoke split one my shit cracked need it asap n e help will be appreciated thanx in advanced.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i ordered it wednesday from Summit n got it friday...i installed it a lil while ago n was suprised how easy it was too installl...oh btw it was a Father'ss Day gift so that why i was cheesin so hard....for tha kidss....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I PAINTED MY DAWG TITOS CAR 2DAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good job danny! looks bad ass tito


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 02:27 PM~10819613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks good bitch


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 02:27 PM~10819613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS SWEET HOMIE..... :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Jun 7 2008, 02:57 PM~10819715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

SEE YALL TONIGHT










DG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 02:27 PM~10819613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit lookin clean boy mad props to yall boys


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jun 7 2008, 04:36 PM~10819848
> *LOOKS SWEET HOMIE..... :0
> *


x2

pinstripe, chromeleaf, powder coated rims,... and hop.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

lincoln came out real nice homies.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 7 2008, 09:26 PM~10820473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

[/quote]
ma ***** jose doing big thing thats wats up kid


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.............AWESOME, HANGOUT TONIGHT.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 02:27 PM~10819613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD PUTO!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lastnight's hangout at Bowtie South... Thanks again Bowtie South ....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

the camera was actin up last night, so most didnt come out...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

50K MILES,A/C,SHELLTOP,GRAY LEATHER,$3,200 STOCK OR $3,500 WITH RIMS. NOW COMES WITH SILVER LEAF, MIAMI.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

QUOTE(81_Monte_Pimpin @ Jun 7 2008, 02:57 PM) 
looks good bro 





QUOTE(creepin cutty @ Jun 7 2008, 03:12 PM) 
good job danny! looks bad ass tito





QUOTE(PINK86REGAL @ Jun 7 2008, 03:28 PM) 
looks good bitch





QUOTE(Impressive_regal @ Jun 7 2008, 03:36 PM) 
LOOKS SWEET HOMIE..... 







> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 07:11 PM~10820000
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS TO ALL... BUT BIG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO CADILLAC DANNY FOR GETTIN DOWN ON IT... 

STILL MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

big ups to freddy and the rest of the bowtie south team for throwing a bad ass hang out


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 7 2008, 08:26 PM~10820473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS ON THE SHOOT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 8 2008, 05:27 AM~10822198
> *LOOKING GOOD PUTO!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE PUTO! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

PROPS TO HOOD RICH ON HIS BIG BODY. NICE RIDE HOMIE.



BOWTIE SOUTH SPOT LOOKED HOT, SET SOMETHING UP AGAIN SOON. I WILL RIDE ON DOWN.


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

Goin to be in MIA around the 4th of july ! Anything goin on ?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

SUP PPL. YO LAST NITE WAS TIGHT WORK... MAD PROPS TO BOWTIE SOUTH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MIAMI NEEDED THAT.


----------



## 79 linc (May 9, 2008)

YO EVELIO ITS TATO CALL ME 786 357 8449


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

yo tito big ups cuz lookin good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hi3s'ssan, *viejitos miami fl* , lacrosseondubs

:wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 03:27 PM~10819613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: CONGRATS TITO!!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Tito car lookin hard!!! mad props!! cant wait till mines done to hit the streets together again


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2008, 02:27 PM~10819613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tito congrats on the paint..... danny looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*BAD PICS 4RM CAMERA PHONE...BUT THIS IS MY BOY'S MAXIMA NOW ON 4'S...SAME RIMS 4RM B4 JUST NOW ON 4'S*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up dron


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 8 2008, 08:37 PM~10826326
> *tito congrats on the paint..... danny looking good :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

dam that maxima is looking good on 4s


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up Miami !?!?!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn miami is slow today


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

if u have a candy green car...this carb is a MUST!!!! 

http://www.jegs.com/p/Quick+Fuel/1026991/1...l=item11&pos=11


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this shit is dead


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 8 2008, 11:37 PM~10826326
> *tito congrats on the paint..... danny looking good :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hi3s'ssan,*INKSTINCT003* , IIMPALAA, *SwitchHitter* 
:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

QUE BOLA


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Que BOLA?!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 9 2008, 04:45 PM~10832526
> *4 User(s) are reading this  topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: hi3s'ssan,INKSTINCT003 , IIMPALAA, SwitchHitter
> :wave:
> *


What It Do Cuhz !!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

3rd annual Streets of Gold car and bike show
Saturday July 19th 2008
$10 registration(club discounts available for more than 6 members)
for registration or vending info please call
javi at (786)444-4997 or tito at (305)384-8232
Registration is from 3:00p.m.-5:00p.m.
Show hours 5:00p.m.- 10:00 p.m.

CATEGORIES

Lowrider(Domestic cars on 13" or 14" wire wheels)
mild- 1st,2nd,and 3rd 
full- 1st,2nd,and 3rd

Luxury
mild- 1st,2nd,and 3rd 
full- 1st,2nd,and 3rd

Sport Compacts
mild- 1st,2nd,and 3rd 
full- 1st,2nd,and 3rd

Full Size Truck/SUV
mild- 1st,2nd,and 3rd 
full- 1st,2nd,and 3rd

Mini Truck/CUV
mild- 1st,2nd,and 3rd 
full- 1st,2nd,and 3rd

Lowrider Bike
1st,2nd,and 3rd 

Hop
1st,2nd,and 3rd

Motorcycle
1st,2nd,and 3rd

Special Interest
1st place only

BEST OF SHOW AWARDS
Best Lowrider
Best Sport Compact
Best Luxury Car
Best of Show
Best Club

SPECIAL AWARDS
Best Suspension Setup
Best Audio/Video
Best Paint
Best Interior

flyers will be posted soon


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

JUST PUT BAK SOME SHYT TOGETHER...STILL NEED MORE SHYT DONE FOR THA PICNIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JAYSON THIS WEEKEND LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 04:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter, ROLLIN LUXURY
:wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 9 2008, 06:07 PM~10833012
> *Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter, ROLLIN LUXURY
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wussup Cuhz!!...Call me up, i miss talking to you..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin tight lil mama thats wats up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up ma ****** SwitchHitter, ROLLIN LUXURY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 9 2008, 05:46 PM~10832882
> *3rd annual Streets of Gold car and bike show
> Saturday July 19th 2008
> $10 registration(club discounts available for more than 6 members)
> ...


ttt


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, *COUPE DE BEAR*, str8lows, *sickassscion*, bBblue88olds, Joe79cadi

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 9 2008, 05:46 PM~10832882
> *3rd annual Streets of Gold car and bike show
> Saturday July 19th 2008
> $10 registration(club discounts available for more than 6 members)
> ...



*
WILL BE THERE*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 9 2008, 06:10 PM~10833030
> *Wussup Cuhz!!...Call me up, i miss talking to you..lol... :biggrin:
> *




Jose That Didint Sound Right Now Did It LOL *** LMAOOOO WUZZZAAAAA FOOL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 06:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BIG UPS HOMIE :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I STARTED THE PATTERNS ON MY 5TH WHEEL 2DAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

looks good danny!


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> very nice tito.... congrats


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 7 2008, 10:37 PM~10821068
> *
> 
> 
> ...




and congrats lil jose.... and aces


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, JGFLORES1101


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here you go TONY check it out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=409313&st=0


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

creepin cutty let me know if you have any use for this i just have one


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

its mine...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 10 2008, 11:27 AM~10838337
> *its mine...
> *


cool  

i'll post up more things later i have alot of things to get rid off my backyard it's getting too crazy :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yo O were you at bts sat? i thought i saw u


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i'ma try and go to the junk yard this weekend....

anyone need anything?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 10 2008, 11:35 AM~10838402
> *yo O were you at bts sat? i thought i saw u
> *


yeah, you were wearing that shirt rite ......


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wa shirt?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 10 2008, 11:44 AM~10838475
> *wa shirt?
> *


with a face on it , i think it was your old avatar pic or something like that ....


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

oh yea
misfits shirt wit a gold grill


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

..


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

..


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 10 2008, 07:38 AM~10837020
> *and congrats lil jose.... and aces
> *


Thanks ed..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

been bad...since way back when


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 10 2008, 03:02 PM~10839383
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THROW BACK PIC


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *SwitchHitter*

WUTZ GOOD MA *****


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 10 2008, 02:14 PM~10839481
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


chillen cuhz!!.. how's the vic?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 08:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...




im ready.... hot boongie!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 9 2008, 07:46 PM~10832882
> *3rd annual Streets of Gold car and bike show
> Saturday July 19th 2008
> $10 registration(club discounts available for more than 6 members)
> ...



TTT

Best Club will be given to Quality not Quantity.......
There is a min of 4 members....We call it Best Repped Club....
PM for more info


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u gonna put back the chrome trim around the bumper and doors?? looking at the chrome and red combo on the grill and it looks good....so the trim should stand out and look real good especially if u gonna do red and chrome rims :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 9 2008, 05:01 PM~10832608
> *What It Do Cuhz !!
> *


chillin mi ***** jus got to da crib...sup wit ya?

wat dey do dre, maaaaaanmmmmddddoooooooo sup boy!


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 87blazer, CadillacNick, hi3s'ssan
wuts good hommie


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

oye wassup im tryin to send u sumtin ......


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10839523
> *chillen cuhz!!.. how's the vic?
> *


*
CHILLIN JUST CHILLIN*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 10 2008, 08:30 PM~10840824
> *TTT
> 
> Best Club will be given to Quality not Quantity.......
> ...



Where is this at?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SwitchHitter, Juiced81boxchevy, *chichi on 13*, sucio138, bBblue88olds

 :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 9 2008, 12:15 PM~10830178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice 55 olds


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 08:48 PM~10832890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin real good homie.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 10 2008, 09:14 PM~10842241
> *lookin real good homie.
> *



X2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS.... MORNING.... SAK PASE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Good morning Mr ED..........


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

YO NICE 56! IS THAT SHIT RUNNING YET?



> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 10 2008, 09:57 PM~10842077
> *:thumbsup: nice 55 olds
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good morning!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

morning


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

YO O Where you at?????????? :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

double o is hiding this morning


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOOD MORNING MIAMI


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 11 2008, 09:11 AM~10845075
> *GOOD MORNING MIAMI
> *


WHATS CRACKEN


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 27 2008, 12:25 PM~10745615
> *BASS FOR SALE.
> 
> 2 12 Audiobahns in a Ported Plexiglass box.  1400 Watts Boss RIP amp.
> ...



need to sell quick shoot me offers !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@May 27 2008, 12:37 PM~10745720
> *2 Rims For Sale. This one has rust. probably only good for a booty kit if you spray it. $ 20
> 
> 
> ...



shoot me offers need it gone this and the bass is taking up space at my crib.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *DOUBLE-O
* :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Jun 11 2008, 07:56 AM~10844986
> *YO O Where you at?????????? :cheesy:
> *


this is my boy guido on here from colombia , ***** you need to post them COLOBIAN GIRLS on here fool :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 11 2008, 06:58 AM~10844412
> *Good morning Mr ED..........
> *



sup white guy...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x2!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 11 2008, 08:45 AM~10845266
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O
> :wave:
> *


what up fool


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey O, we still meetin up today for the light???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 11 2008, 08:53 AM~10845303
> *hey O, we still meetin up today for the light???
> *


if you want hit me up, i'm runnin around today like usual ......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

O u got my last text??


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

where is the hang out tonight......


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

where is the hang out tonight......


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

where is the hang out tonight......


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA TONITE AGAIN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 11 2008, 10:21 AM~10845826
> *HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA TONITE AGAIN
> *


sounds like a good spot


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2008, 12:50 PM~10846038
> *sounds like a good spot
> *



it is and they got the opa locka pincho man too.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

PINCHO MAN (OPALOCKA STYLE)


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

***** we there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 11 2008, 10:54 AM~10846070
> *it is and they got the opa locka pincho man too.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres the info of the show...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 11 2008, 02:36 PM~10847865
> *heres the info of the show...
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

OPA-LOKA HANGOUTS TONITE... :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 11 2008, 08:49 PM~10851095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIZZZHHH SHIT IZZZHHH RAW NIGGAZZZZZHHHH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

DID THIS 2DAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 11 2008, 10:31 PM~10851604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 11 2008, 10:31 PM~10851604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*TIGHT WORK D*


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks, now get a bomb




> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 11 2008, 11:08 PM~10851350
> *THIZZZHHH SHIT IZZZHHH RAW NIGGAZZZZZHHHH!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LOOKS GOOD
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

mornin


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Jun 12 2008, 07:44 AM~10853610
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 uffin: uffin:...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THIS BITCH IS DEAD


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

dead ass fuck


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i need to get rid of this bass ... someone shoot me an offer... rite now i want 200 bucks for the subs and amp. but it aint a final offer. pics are a page back


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

lylorly


watch out gays in the room


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Jun 12 2008, 03:39 PM~10856176
> *lylorly
> watch out gays in the room
> *



I GUESS SOMEONES SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Jun 12 2008, 04:39 PM~10856176
> *lylorly
> watch out gays in the room
> *


KEEP HIDEING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME REMEMBER U GOT AN IP ADRESS WHICH I ALREADY KNOW WHO U ARE SO I'LL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND PUSSY.............. BE A MAN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

96`lincoln que bola loka


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

looking for t tops for 87 regal.... anybody got any...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:11 PM~10852026
> *TIGHT WORK D
> *


THANKS ***** :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam opalocka hangout was dead de pinga....:machinegun: fuking fulitas showing up with with they stupidity...


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

86't-top cutty need it gone


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CADILLAC D

made propz on painting the towncar cuzo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 12 2008, 12:30 AM~10851589
> *DID THIS 2DAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 12 2008, 12:31 AM~10851604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danny gettin down!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lookin good *****


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice job danny...very impressed


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Danny Got Skills !!! :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

looking real good danny good job hommie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ROLLIN LUXURY, puta the car looks good where the red rims shhhhhh lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10857754
> *ROLLIN LUXURY, puta the car looks good where the red rims shhhhhh lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jun 12 2008, 05:05 PM~10857623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D, Boulevard305


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 12 2008, 06:12 PM~10858001
> *CADILLAC D, Boulevard305,  WAS UP HOMMIES HOPE U GUYS ARE DOING GOOD
> *


CHILLEN *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, *DANNY305*, tonyo524, *Made You A Hater*


:wave: :biggrin: HOLA


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LU POST THE FLYER


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*300ways Wut Up* :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOLD 

i have some extra lower rockers if anybody needs them


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 10 2008, 01:23 PM~10839538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

to all the dads


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*BASS FOR SALE.*

*2 12 Audiobahns in a Ported Plexiglass box. 1400 Watts Boss RIP amp. *
*$ 200 for everything*


























STILL GOT THIS !

*200 FOREVERYTHING*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 13 2008, 11:47 AM~10862209
> *to all the dads
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 13 2008, 10:47 AM~10862209
> *to all the dads
> 
> 
> ...



bet that up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

just cleared it


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 13 2008, 10:42 AM~10861847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*25th STREET* will be there to represent! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WUS SUP JERRY SEE DID U SEE THE CLEAR ON THAT CADI FROM MY BOI EVIL SWEET HUH?  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 13 2008, 10:35 AM~10862864
> *just cleared it
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEETTTTTT BIG DOG!  :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

little detail getting done on regal b4 the pinnic


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 13 2008, 10:49 AM~10862978
> *SWEEEEEEEETTTTTT BIG DOG!   :biggrin:
> *


 and you no this man............... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

93BROUGHAM HERES A SNEAK PEEK FOR U HOMIE ....................... :biggrin: IF YOU NO WHAT I MEAN............


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

cool cool i been wanting to meet you cats



> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 13 2008, 12:44 PM~10862944
> *25th STREET will be there to represent!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jun 12 2008, 05:00 PM~10857605
> *86't-top cutty need it gone
> *


 :angry: HEY BASTARDO YOU WAS SUPPOSED TO GET ME SOME PICS FUKKER :biggrin:  I STILL WANT THAT BITCH MAN LET ME KNOW


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 13 2008, 01:15 PM~10863132
> *93BROUGHAM HERES A SNEAK PEEK FOR U HOMIE ....................... :biggrin: IF YOU NO  WHAT I MEAN............
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it out


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 13 2008, 02:06 PM~10863074
> *little detail getting done on regal b4 the pinnic
> 
> 
> ...



***** said i dont give a fuck.. i'll do this shit in the garage!!!

I STILL CALL SHOTGUN!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

is there a hang out sat night at bowtie or what???


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet929_@Jun 13 2008, 12:51 PM~10863857
> *is there a hang out sat night at bowtie or what???
> *


 :loco: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 13 2008, 12:48 PM~10863825
> *cant wait to see it out
> *


oh youll see it homie


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Just finished recieving my a-arms back from my boy in plant city..Thanks again Rene they cam out tight work!! :thumbsup: ... And now to the chrome shop...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

SEE YALL ****** AT THE PICNIC


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats daaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 13 2008, 02:39 PM~10864640
> *Just finished recieving my a-arms back from my boy in plant city..Thanks again Rene they cam out tight work!! :thumbsup: ... And now to the chrome shop...
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NENE GETS DOWN ON THEM WELDS    LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 13 2008, 03:13 PM~10864884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   LOOKS GOOD MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 13 2008, 05:39 PM~10864640
> *Just finished recieving my a-arms back from my boy in plant city..Thanks again Rene they cam out tight work!! :thumbsup: ... And now to the chrome shop...
> 
> 
> ...



my homie Nene dont play.. thats a abd lil *****


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

?????any one know how to tig weld let me know fin good welds


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

i weld at and get it ready 4 tripple chrome plating


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 13 2008, 06:13 PM~10864884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is impressive. Great work, keep it up. uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Jun 13 2008, 01:06 PM~10863074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter+Jun 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10864640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 13 2008, 03:13 PM~10864884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

FINISHED IT 2DAY


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK SO IM LOOKING AT THE BARGIN TRADER AND I SEE THE ADDD FOR COAST TO COAST TIRES AND WHEEL AND IN THE ADD IT SAY WE NOW OFFER CANDY PAINT AND AIRBRUSH BY MEERS IS THAT MEERS MEERS CAUSE IF IT IS I NEED GO SEE HIM HE OWS ME A PAINT JOB HE TOOK MY 3.000 DOLLAZ BACK IN 93 TO PAINT MY CHEVY AND IT NEVER GOT PAINTED


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up eveybody? i got quoted $370 to paint my monte gloss black...the car is done with body work and already primed, do yall think thats a str8 price??? door jams n trunk need to be painted too...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 14 2008, 12:01 AM~10867697
> *OK SO IM LOOKING AT THE BARGIN TRADER AND I SEE THE ADDD FOR COAST TO COAST TIRES AND WHEEL AND IN THE ADD IT SAY WE NOW OFFER CANDY PAINT AND AIRBRUSH BY MEERS IS THAT MEERS MEERS CAUSE IF IT IS I NEED GO SEE HIM HE OWS ME A PAINT JOB HE TOOK MY 3.000 DOLLAZ BACK IN 93 TO PAINT MY CHEVY AND IT NEVER GOT PAINTED
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: that boy said "93"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 14 2008, 12:05 AM~10867706
> *wut up eveybody? i got quoted $370 to paint my monte gloss black...the car is done with body work and already primed, do yall think thats a str8 price??? door jams n trunk need to be painted too...
> *


DAMN...... where is that at, that's cheap . 370 doesn't even cover materials


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 14 2008, 03:10 AM~10867725
> *DAMN...... where is that at, that's cheap . 370 doesn't even cover materials
> *



sum dude paints shit in his backyard here in nmb...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i aint seen his work yet though....


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

HELL YEAH 93 REMBER OSCAR WHEN MY CAR WAS IN 1000 PICES ITS ALL CAUSE MEER MY SHIT NEVER GOT DONE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2008, 11:56 PM~10867690
> *FINISHED IT 2DAY
> 
> 
> ...


YO TIGHT WORK D ITS LOOKIN CRAZY HOMEY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 13 2008, 02:39 PM~10864640
> *Just finished recieving my a-arms back from my boy in plant city..Thanks again Rene they cam out tight work!! :thumbsup: ... And now to the chrome shop...
> 
> 
> ...


CUZ DEM SHIT CAME OUT SICK


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 14 2008, 02:27 AM~10867915
> *YO TIGHT WORK D ITS LOOKIN CRAZY HOMEY
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10867123
> *COMING TO A  HANGOUT NEAR YOU
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Tight Work :thumbsup:.. Another Low on the Streets! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

There's a car show on 441 and Washington today in Hollywood at the Good year (Front of Pep Boys)..........today from 12- 4 .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

....................LAST NIGHT.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 14 2008, 11:19 AM~10868398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 14 2008, 11:11 AM~10868359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where was that at Towers?


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

* 1993 cadillac fleetwood for sale 14x6 chrome spokes,1/2 extended control arms,rake built for 3 pump 6 batteries,hydraulic suspension installed,tv's in headrest,trim painted white,some interior painted white too.. 350 v8 5.7 liter 115k clean garage kept..$5500 obo any other questions call jason 305-761-4224..*


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 13 2008, 04:13 PM~10864884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Firme cars Fla. Thumbs up,gente.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10864640
> *Just finished recieving my a-arms back from my boy in plant city..Thanks again Rene they cam out tight work!! :thumbsup: ... And now to the chrome shop...
> 
> 
> ...


  my ***** nene gets down with a welder


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Bowtie South, DANNY305,


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 14 2008, 06:46 PM~10870445
> *Bowtie South, DANNY305,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gettin somewhere


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 14 2008, 07:02 PM~10870524
> *gettin somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 11 2008, 04:36 PM~10847865
> *heres the info of the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i have a 2 pump set up for sale all chrome with chrome fittings parker checkvalve l.a. square dump 12'' 8'' pistons #8 hose deep cups batt charger $550


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jun 14 2008, 11:10 AM~10868940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

ttt*


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 14 2008, 05:02 PM~10870524
> *gettin somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good PUTOOO !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jun 14 2008, 03:10 PM~10868940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:0 WHY ??*


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

IM OUT I DONT REALLY HAVE THE PASSION IMA CHEVY RIDA!!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 14 2008, 02:01 AM~10867697
> *OK SO IM LOOKING AT THE BARGIN TRADER AND I SEE THE ADDD FOR COAST TO COAST TIRES AND WHEEL AND IN THE ADD IT SAY WE NOW OFFER CANDY PAINT AND AIRBRUSH BY MEERS IS THAT MEERS MEERS CAUSE IF IT IS I NEED GO SEE HIM HE OWS ME A PAINT JOB HE TOOK MY 3.000 DOLLAZ BACK IN 93 TO PAINT MY CHEVY AND IT NEVER GOT PAINTED
> *


hey good luck with that one he did that to you and a bunch of other people but last i heard of him he was airbrushing bikes in north florida but i guess hes back down if you do keep me posted :biggrin: i know alot of people he dealt with


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jun 14 2008, 01:10 PM~10868940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*







JUST WONDERING IF YOU TAKING ANY TRADES*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does any one have a 5 lug chevy space the one that comes with lugs i need two of them bout 1/4 to 1/2 inch PM ME


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

last nite at the shop, and i got my car back


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 15 2008, 09:17 AM~10873046
> *last nite at the shop,  and i got my car back
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Hommie!! That shit looking Hard as fuk.. :thumbsup: ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 15 2008, 12:17 PM~10873046
> *last nite at the shop,  and i got my car back
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS HOMIE... MONTE LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 14 2008, 08:02 PM~10870524
> *gettin somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 JAYSON GETTIN DOWN BOY! BENDING DAT TAPE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Jun 15 2008, 07:15 AM~10872615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you got a clean 72 or 73 impala ill trade!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 15 2008, 12:19 PM~10873994
> *:0  :0  :0  JAYSON GETTIN DOWN BOY! BENDING DAT TAPE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ur nxt color is on! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jun 14 2008, 08:53 PM~10870764
> *i have a 2 pump set up for sale all chrome with chrome fittings parker checkvalve l.a. square dump 12'' 8'' pistons #8 hose deep cups batt charger $550
> *


Pics?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 15 2008, 04:03 PM~10874162
> *ur nxt color is on! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PINK86REGAL, 96BIG_BODY, Hellraizer

i c u!! :nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 14 2008, 05:02 PM~10870524
> *gettin somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


MY DAWG JAYSON GETTING LOOSE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 15 2008, 03:32 PM~10874820
> *MY DAWG JAYSON GETTING LOOSE AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *



lol thanx ni99a. i need your blue stuff 2 make something..... :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, MAAANDO, *PINK86REGAL*, INKSTINCT003, HIACHIKKO24


:wave: WUZ UP ***** U WORKIN ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 15 2008, 12:17 PM~10873046
> *last nite at the shop,  and i got my car back
> 
> 
> ...



I think we should all pitch in and buy you a new camera. Damn *****!!! My eyes are watery as hell and nauseous. :barf: :barf:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 14 2008, 12:47 AM~10867802
> *HELL YEAH 93 REMBER OSCAR WHEN MY CAR WAS IN 1000 PICES ITS ALL CAUSE MEER  MY SHIT NEVER GOT DONE
> *


was that for your purple box?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

me and q chilling at dre"s place.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

d'ed


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 15 2008, 06:54 PM~10875708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any better pics of that llac


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, IIMPALAA, 87blazer, *ROLLIN LUXURY*
wats up my *****!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

1- 380c all chrome
1 - 460c chrome and white

Both for $150 firm!! Thats not with shipping!!!!

PM me


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 15 2008, 10:56 PM~10876082
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scarface, IIMPALAA, 87blazer, ROLLIN LUXURY
> wats up my *****!!
> *


chillen homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 15 2008, 11:14 PM~10876196
> *chillen homie..  :biggrin:
> *


ni99a when am i going to see u sobor lol u fucking fool


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 15 2008, 11:18 PM~10876230
> *ni99a when am i going to see u sobor lol u fucking fool
> *


lol tha same day u see jay not high lmao :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

QUOTE(DIRTYSOUTHRADIO @ Jun 14 2008, 12:47 AM) *
HELL YEAH 93 REMBER OSCAR WHEN MY CAR WAS IN 1000 PICES ITS ALL CAUSE MEER MY SHIT NEVER GOT DONE

was that for your purple box?

YES THAT WOULD BE IT HE STARTED ON MY BOX AND NEVER FINSHED IT


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 15 2008, 10:34 PM~10876319
> *lol tha same day u see jay not high lmao :biggrin:
> *


call me when u get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

yall gon have tha hangout in opa locka on wednesday night ???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 15 2008, 10:24 PM~10877269
> *yall gon have tha hangout in opa locka on wednesday night ???
> *



4 shoo


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: ill be out there...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING DADE COUNTY :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 16 2008, 04:22 AM~10878185
> *MORNING DADE COUNTY  :wave:
> *


whats good  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 15 2008, 08:34 PM~10876319
> *lol tha same day u see jay not high lmao :biggrin:
> *



lol me?? i dont even smoke


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sfkDxF2kn1I


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Mexican Words of the Day: 

1. Cheese 
The teacher told Pepito to use 
the word cheese in a sentence. Pepito replies: Maria likes me, pero 
Cheese fat.

2. Mushroom 
"Orale vato, when all my family get in the car, 
there's not mushroom

3. 'Shoulder' My tia wanted 2 become a citizen 
but she didn't know how to read so I shoulder.

4. ' TEXAS ' My ruca always Texas me when I'm not 
home wondering where I'm at! 

5. 'Herpes' 
Me and my ruca ordered pizza. I got mine piece and she got 
herpes. 

6. July 
Ju told me ju were going to tha store and July to me! 
Julyer! 

7. Rectum! 
I had 2 cars pero my wife rectum! 

8. Juarez 
'One day my 
abuelita slapped me and I said juarez your 
problem?' 

9. CHICKEN 
I was going to go to 
the store with my wife pero chicken go herself.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WTF :nicoderm: :loco: :barf:








[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

almost done


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lookin good O


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 16 2008, 02:41 PM~10881570
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...


tight work


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 16 2008, 03:41 PM~10881570
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*FOR SALE 96 TOWN CAR BASIC REINFORCEMENT (3 WHEEL DRIDGE, AXLE.TRAILING ARM'S, FRONT BRIDGE , EAR AND BUCKET. NEW TRANSMISSION DONE RESENTLY.WHOLE NEW SETUP ASKING 6,000 FIRM........ 786-246-2335.*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 16 2008, 04:05 PM~10882127
> *FOR SALE 96 TOWN CAR BASIC REINFORCEMENT (3 WHEEL DRIDGE, AXLE.TRAILING ARM'S, FRONT BRIDGE , EAR AND BUCKET. NEW TRANSMISSION DONE RESENTLY.WHOLE NEW SETUP ASKING 6,000 FIRM........ 786-246-2335.
> 
> 
> ...



YO Y GORDO SELLING HIS SHIT HE GOT A GIRL PREGNANT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, DANNY305

:wave: WUZ UP TALK ALOT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: MIVLIFE, CADILLAC D, DANNY305, Made You A Hater


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater

:wave: WUZ UP HOT BOONGIE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY DAWG JAYSON GETTIN LOOSE....NO STIFFIES OVER HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2008, 05:58 PM~10882971
> *MY DAWG JAYSON GETTIN LOOSE....NO STIFFIES OVER HERE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight work ***** that shit coming out clean mad props to dem aces


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MAD PROPS ON LINK MA *****... GOOD WORK JASON* :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, MAAANDO, HEAVErollerz90

:wave: WUZ UP PURP


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

linc lookin really good homies.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 09:16 PM~10883677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jun 14 2008, 06:49 PM~10870914
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2008, 08:58 PM~10882971
> *MY DAWG JAYSON GETTIN LOOSE....NO STIFFIES OVER HERE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jun 14 2008, 11:10 AM~10868940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

ttt*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2008, 05:58 PM~10882971
> *MY DAWG JAYSON GETTIN LOOSE....NO STIFFIES OVER HERE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2008, 05:58 PM~10882971
> *MY DAWG JAYSON GETTIN LOOSE....NO STIFFIES OVER HERE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

For sale a 90 box chevy its ma boys car he wants 3500 with out rims and with rims 24`s 5000....tha car has the house grill,hid,3 12`s kicker comp subs,and a indash the car is clean as fuck as u can see in the photos for more info hit him on his my space page 
http://www.myspace.com/str8dadechico305 ...


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

FOR SALE REAREND AND BOTTOM A ARM FOR A TOWNCAR 98-02


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 16 2008, 08:34 PM~10884539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  a ghost!!!

wuzzup homie


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jun 17 2008, 01:22 AM~10886302
> *is dat a srt front?
> *



SRT ALL AROUND :yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 08:17 PM~10883693
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*BITCH IS LOOKIN HARD FOOL!!! MAD PROPS ON LAYIN DAT BITCH 2 DA FRAME...CAN'T WAIT 4 MO 2 GET A HOLD OF DAT BITCH!!! :0  * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS, MORNING, SAK PASE PEEPS :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

tight work jason!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows+Jun 16 2008, 06:34 PM~10883278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx :thumbsup: 

tito hope u like it one more kolor? lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2008, 07:58 PM~10882971
> *MY DAWG JAYSON GETTIN LOOSE....NO STIFFIES OVER HERE. :biggrin:
> 2.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD JAY... :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

whats up miami wheres the party going to be for the 4th july


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, sweet fleet

:biggrin: YAW ****** NEED 2 GET BACK 2 WORK :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

1975 CAPRICE CONVERTILBE FOR SALE 4,000 WITH NEW RIMS AND NEW MOTOR 350 READY FOR PAINT ALL NOS TRIMS FOR THE SIDE NICE CAR.UNCUT/CUT


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

*94 cadillac fleetwood for sale
runs good, a/c works, hydros work fine, has a basic 2 pumps 6 batteries.
make offer*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jun 17 2008, 05:42 PM~10890149
> *94 cadillac fleetwood for sale
> runs good, a/c works, hydros work fine, has a basic 2 pumps 6 batteries.
> make offer
> ...




$500.00?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jun 17 2008, 03:42 AM~10886510
> *BITCH IS LOOKIN HARD FOOL!!! MAD PROPS ON LAYIN DAT BITCH 2 DA FRAME...CAN'T WAIT 4 MO 2 GET A HOLD OF DAT BITCH!!! :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks my *****. n yea mo is gunna have his way wit it. trust me wit all the shi ive got stashed away for it, when moe finishes u aint gunna b able to recognize it!!!!!


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 17 2008, 03:01 PM~10890304
> *$500.00?
> *


 :buttkick: real offers not stupid 1s


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jun 17 2008, 06:12 PM~10890398
> *:buttkick: real offers not stupid 1s
> *



lol. OK. my bad homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 17 2008, 01:21 PM~10889598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DANNY305, ROLLIN LUXURY :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Made You A Hater, DANNY305, Boulevard305

DEED UP WITH ACES LOL :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

***** loka


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 17 2008, 12:40 PM~10887910
> * thanx
> thank u
> :thumbsup:
> ...


well see  im on my way


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 17 2008, 05:17 PM~10891312
> *well see    im on my way
> *


oye tito that shit looks craxy ***** mad props to and jason


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

done my me


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 17 2008, 12:22 AM~10885072
> * a ghost!!!
> 
> wuzzup homie
> *


chillin cuz wats good


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jun 17 2008, 01:06 PM~10889487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Elegance Will Be There


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..................coming back out, after years of sitting.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...............anyone interested these are 14x7 with tires, all have alot of tread. Make me an offer. Gold spokes and red/burgundy spokes, gold hub..........gold or chrome bullets.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 18 2008, 12:25 AM~10893452
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMNNN !!!! sum nice toys you got man....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

coming soon from the ground up..its the only way to do it lol..

real ss

o


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *DRòN*, wet929
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

hangout tonight opalocka


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet929_@Jun 18 2008, 06:09 AM~10895488
> *hangout tonight opalocka
> *


sounds like a plan...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

just spoke to dre and he will be there tonite ya'll


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Im taking my bucket out there tonite wit no interior and no paint with rust. YEA!


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

i need somebody in dade that can glass a dash, can anybody point me in the right direction.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Jun 18 2008, 10:36 AM~10895769
> *i need somebody in dade that can glass a dash, can anybody point me in the right direction.
> *


What do you need?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

2 Members: Rollin DoN DeViLLe, creepin cutty
why u creepin ? i see youuuuu :wave:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

whas good miami


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 18 2008, 04:49 AM~10895216
> *coming soon from the ground up..its the only way to do it lol..
> 
> real ss
> ...


nice lowlow :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 18 2008, 04:49 AM~10895216
> *coming soon from the ground up..its the only way to do it lol..
> 
> real ss
> ...


 :0


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet929_@Jun 18 2008, 09:09 AM~10895488
> *hangout tonight opalocka
> *



ill be there....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 18 2008, 06:33 AM~10895549
> *just spoke to dre and he will be there tonite ya'll
> *


YES ILL BE THERE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Scarface, hi3s'ssan, GbodyonD's
QUE BOLA


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 18 2008, 07:27 AM~10895734
> *Im taking my bucket out there tonite wit no interior and no paint with rust. YEA!
> *


MMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 18 2008, 10:28 AM~10896890
> *MMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


na according to mando he deoesnt feel right sayin sup to men on the internet...lol so i wont, to him. sup dre, wat a crummy day bro


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn killing emmm




> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 17 2008, 11:25 PM~10893452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 18 2008, 01:33 PM~10896935
> *na according to mando he deoesnt feel right sayin sup to men on the internet...lol  so i wont, to him. sup dre, wat a crummy day bro
> *


Que bola come pinga?! Feel better? :buttkick:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jun 17 2008, 04:06 PM~10889487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Ill be there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2008, 08:58 PM~10882971
> *MY DAWG JAYSON GETTIN LOOSE....NO STIFFIES OVER HERE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mad props jason


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo why everbody sellin they shit.. u got 2 homies with fleets for sale n homie with the gray T C....waz up????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 18 2008, 10:46 AM~10897051
> *Que bola come pinga?! Feel better?  :buttkick:
> *


lmfao.... :machinegun: maando


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Jun 18 2008, 01:55 PM~10898876
> *Yo why everbody sellin they shit.. u got 2 homies with fleets for sale n homie with the gray T C....waz up????
> *


 dawg ppl are doing bad right now....better to sell the whip then sell el kulo, dont u think? that or they are doing good and they want to build something else.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Jun 18 2008, 01:55 PM~10898876
> *Yo why everbody sellin they shit.. u got 2 homies with fleets for sale n homie with the gray T C....waz up????
> *



it aint worth having 1 down here the streets are all fucked up, money's tight, and theirs nowhere to hangout. plus all their is down here is people lifting cars on rims and not lifting them off the ground.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

it hasnt stopped rainin all day over here, fukin sucks... hows it lookin out in opa locka???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LETS HOPE THIS FUCKING RAIN STOPS BY 9PM


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT FO THEM DADE NIKKUAS :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 18 2008, 06:49 PM~10899687
> *LETS HOPE THIS FUCKING RAIN STOPS BY 9PM
> *


i hope so.. atleast we got a free car wash...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

if its not raining i'll be heading to the hangout...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I will be heading out to the shop as usual. See yall mufukas there.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 18 2008, 05:03 PM~10900155
> *I will be heading out to the shop as usual. See yall mufukas there.
> *


fuk da rain ill be posted up like always. ya acting like the rain is going to kill ya?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 18 2008, 08:32 PM~10900413
> *fuk da rain ill be posted up like always. ya acting like the rain is going to kill ya?
> *



haha i gotta wait for tha wifey to get home from school to watch tha kids so i can ride....it stopped rainin now... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 18 2008, 01:49 AM~10895216
> *coming soon from the ground up..its the only way to do it lol..
> 
> real ss
> ...


le cab in the back....u see it ...its for sale 8 stacks firm


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 17 2008, 09:25 PM~10893452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this chevy looks clean boy mad props


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

fuck i just got crashed


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 19 2008, 12:07 AM~10903198
> *this chevy looks clean boy mad props
> *



Thanks............it needs little work, was built over 10 years ago.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING DADE COUNTY.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 19 2008, 01:17 AM~10903263
> *fuck i just got crashed
> *



*
you know the LIL rules ! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 19 2008, 05:41 AM~10904085
> *
> 
> you know the LIL rules ! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!
> *


well u know as much as me that it happend

who from da millions on photogs will post pics


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 19 2008, 07:45 AM~10904098
> *well u know as much as me that it happend
> 
> who from da millions on photogs will post pics
> *



yea i know ***** no shit. im still feeling that shit on my lower back. hows the knee ?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 19 2008, 02:17 AM~10903263
> *fuck i just got crashed
> *



thats sux, you str8 though...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNDOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MIA-HI-TECH, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *Lowridergame305*, MAAANDO

:wave: wut happened last night yall pulled in then cleared it...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 19 2008, 05:41 AM~10904085
> *
> 
> you know the LIL rules ! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!
> *


x2 post up a cell phone picture or something bear i don't believe you but i hope is not true


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2008, 10:38 AM~10904806
> *x2 post up a cell phone picture or something bear i don't believe you but i hope is not true
> *



yea fool it is i was with that ***** .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 19 2008, 06:19 AM~10904170
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MIA-HI-TECH, 81_Monte_Pimpin, Lowridergame305, MAAANDO
> 
> ...



Yea We Cleared it Cuz Same Old Thing Every Weekend Gets Boring As Fuck Fool I Rather Cruise Hialeah But This Hangout Shit Is Bullshit Already Nothing New At All 

pincho man is the spot fool two weeks ago that shit was deed up n theres food n drinks and cops wont fuck wit us.

ima go out there next weekend on wednesday n chill n hopefully ppl will come thru too n chill n not act a fool n peel out if not pala pinga ill stay home chillin or out doing other things

one time for the car clubs out there repping they club on the streets of dade :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: creepin cutty, *rollin_nemo*, 96' lincoln


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that showed up last night even tho the weather was shitty. There were no cops last nite out here in Opa-Locka and besides this is a private parking lot. Second, just because ****** are scared of Opa-Locka doesnt mean they need to talk shit about the hangout. Only real lowriders hang out over here, so if the shoe fits, wear it bitch. YEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 19 2008, 09:19 AM~10904960
> *Yea We Cleared it Cuz Same Old Thing Every Weekend Gets Boring As Fuck Fool I Rather Cruise Hialeah But This Hangout Shit Is Bullshit Already Nothing New At All
> 
> pincho man is the spot fool two weeks ago that shit was deed up n theres food n drinks and cops wont fuck wit us.
> ...


  I THINK IF WE WERE TOGETHER N MAKE A HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH WE WOULD HAVE MORE RYDERS N CLUBS ON DA STREETS TIGHT WORK BY DA HOMIE TRYIN KEEP DA GAME ALIVE IN OPALOCKA,BUT DAMMM DATS A FAR AS DRIVE FOR DA HOMIES DOWN SOUTH LIKE ROLLIN, LOWLYFE,CLASSIC ANGLES, N ALL DEM BOYS HERE RYDIN SOLO,LETS CHANGE UP DA DAY OF WEEK WE MEET UP THERE ALOT NICE SPOTS ON US 1 HIA IS TO HEAT IT UP BY COPZ FORGET ABOUT HOPE WE CAN COME OUT WIT SOMETHANG SOON COME GET A LIL TASTE OF DA SOUTH WE GOT CARS DOWN HERE TOO  :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 19 2008, 12:52 PM~10905134
> *Thanks to everyone that showed up last night even tho the weather was shitty. There were no cops last nite out here in Opa-Locka and besides this is a private parking lot. Second, just because ****** are scared of Opa-Locka doesnt mean they need to talk shit about the hangout. Only real lowriders hang out over here, so if the shoe fits, wear it bitch. YEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!
> *


Get em *****! Fuck a pincho man and fuck whoever don't like opalocka. Did anyone not like the hangout last nite? Mufuckas bitch cuz there is nowhere to chill and no there is a spot and ****** still bitch. Thanks to everyone that showed up last nite.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassssssssaaaa


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 19 2008, 09:59 AM~10905192
> *Get em *****! Fuck a pincho man and fuck whoever don't like opalocka. Did anyone not like the hangout last nite? Mufuckas bitch cuz there is nowhere to chill and no there is a spot and ****** still bitch. Thanks to everyone that showed up last nite.
> *


I DONT THINK NODODY IS SAYIN BAD ABOUT YO HANGOUT OR GONA STOP GOIN WE DONT MIND GOIN UP THERE EVERY ONCE IN A BLU ITS JUST DA TRUTH HOMIE U ALL WANA SEE MORE OF DADE COUNTY LETS MAKE EVEN FOR ALL OF US I BET DOWN HERE WE HAVE AZ MUCH LOWRIDERS HAS U GUYS DO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I feel you homie. If the weather is nice lets ride down south next week. Im all for bringin this shit together and makin miami all about lolo's again. Lets do it down south next week.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FO SHO LETS DO THIS, IT JUST MIGHT WORK, ONE WEEK HERE ANOTHER WEEK DOWN SOUTH, AND OFCOURSE THERES THE LITTLE ONES THAT MIGHT BITCH ABOUT THAT TOO, BUT IM DOWN AND MY HOMEBOYS,HOPEFULLY WE COULD MAKE SOMETHING OUT THIS, AT LEAST WE GET TO CRUISE THE STREETS AND SHOW THE WHIPS


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 19 2008, 10:06 AM~10905232
> *I feel you homie. If the weather is nice lets ride down south next week. Im all for bringin this shit together and makin miami all about lolo's again. Lets do it down south next week.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE ALL IN DIZ TOGETHER TRYIN KEEP DIZ GAME ALIVE EVEN IF ITS A SMALL SPOT LIKE OPALOCKA BUTI KNOW DADE HAS MORE RYDERS DAN WAT YALL HAVE IN OPALOCKA WE HAVE SPOTS LIKE FUDROCKERS ON US2 OR NOT SUM WERE ON BIRD ROAD WE GOT REDS ON DA WEEKENDS DATS FO SHO BUT WE NEED SUMETHANG ON DA WEEKDAYS


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 19 2008, 09:58 AM~10905182
> * I THINK IF WE WERE TOGETHER N MAKE A HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH WE WOULD HAVE MORE RYDERS N CLUBS ON DA STREETS TIGHT WORK BY DA HOMIE TRYIN KEEP DA GAME ALIVE IN OPALOCKA,BUT DAMMM DATS A FAR AS DRIVE FOR DA HOMIES DOWN SOUTH LIKE ROLLIN, LOWLYFE,CLASSIC ANGLES, N ALL DEM BOYS HERE RYDIN SOLO,LETS CHANGE UP DA DAY OF WEEK WE MEET UP THERE ALOT NICE SPOTS ON US 1 HIA IS TO HEAT IT UP BY COPZ FORGET ABOUT HOPE WE CAN COME OUT WIT SOMETHANG SOON COME GET A LIL TASTE OF DA SOUTH WE GOT CARS DOWN HERE TOO    :0
> *


 uffin: :yes:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 19 2008, 10:12 AM~10905276
> *FO SHO LETS DO THIS, IT JUST MIGHT WORK, ONE WEEK HERE ANOTHER WEEK DOWN SOUTH, AND OFCOURSE THERES THE LITTLE ONES THAT MIGHT BITCH ABOUT THAT TOO, BUT IM DOWN AND MY HOMEBOYS,HOPEFULLY WE COULD MAKE SOMETHING OUT THIS
> *


  N MAYBE U WONT HAVE ALL THESE PEOPLE SELLIN ALL THESE NICE CARS DA STREETS R OURS OUT THERE WE JUST GOTTA KNOW HOW GO GET DEM N BEHAVE LIKE TRU LOWRIDERS DO IT  :0


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 19 2008, 10:12 AM~10905276
> *FO SHO LETS DO THIS, IT JUST MIGHT WORK, ONE WEEK HERE ANOTHER WEEK DOWN SOUTH, AND OFCOURSE THERES THE LITTLE ONES THAT MIGHT BITCH ABOUT THAT TOO, BUT IM DOWN AND MY HOMEBOYS,HOPEFULLY WE COULD MAKE SOMETHING OUT THIS, AT LEAST WE GET TO CRUISE THE STREETS AND SHOW THE WHIPS
> *


Sounds Good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 19 2008, 09:58 AM~10905182
> * I THINK IF WE WERE TOGETHER N MAKE A HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH WE WOULD HAVE MORE RYDERS N CLUBS ON DA STREETS TIGHT WORK BY DA HOMIE TRYIN KEEP DA GAME ALIVE IN OPALOCKA,BUT DAMMM DATS A FAR AS DRIVE FOR DA HOMIES DOWN SOUTH LIKE ROLLIN, LOWLYFE,CLASSIC ANGLES, N ALL DEM BOYS HERE RYDIN SOLO,LETS CHANGE UP DA DAY OF WEEK WE MEET UP THERE ALOT NICE SPOTS ON US 1 HIA IS TO HEAT IT UP BY COPZ FORGET ABOUT HOPE WE CAN COME OUT WIT SOMETHANG SOON COME GET A LIL TASTE OF DA SOUTH WE GOT CARS DOWN HERE TOO    :0
> *


i tried bringing that up like a month ago and i got ignored.. i know down south there s no heat and i no a couple of cops that i could talk to ,but people just got to act civilized.....


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 10:21 AM~10905357
> *i tried bringing that up like a month ago and i got ignored.. i know down south there s no heat and i no a couple of cops that i could talk to 'but people just got to act civilized.....
> *


i know ther more clubs dan just blvd aces :0 come on now dats all see pretty much wen u go out there theres mo lowriders n club out there so yall speak out n lets try it


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

It should be a good turn out! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 19 2008, 10:12 AM~10905276
> *FO SHO LETS DO THIS, IT JUST MIGHT WORK, ONE WEEK HERE ANOTHER WEEK DOWN SOUTH, AND OFCOURSE THERES THE LITTLE ONES THAT MIGHT BITCH ABOUT THAT TOO, BUT IM DOWN AND MY HOMEBOYS,HOPEFULLY WE COULD MAKE SOMETHING OUT THIS, AT LEAST WE GET TO CRUISE THE STREETS AND SHOW THE WHIPS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 19 2008, 10:24 AM~10905376
> *i know ther more clubs dan just blvd aces  :0 come on now dats all see pretty much wen u go out there theres mo lowriders n club out there so yall speak out n lets try it
> *


 :0 u had said enough 4 me im down  i think its a good idea should thought of this earlier :uh:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 10:21 AM~10905357
> *i tried bringing that up like a month ago and i got ignored.. i know down south there s no heat and i no a couple of cops that i could talk to ,but people just got to act civilized.....
> *


  homie do have a spot u thinkin of were n wat day gotta spread da word down south LOWRIDERS U PARK U POST UP U HIT A SWICTH HER THERE Y YA U LAY LOW NO PEALIN OUT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 19 2008, 10:24 AM~10905376
> *i know ther more clubs dan just blvd aces  :0 come on now dats all see pretty much wen u go out there theres mo lowriders n club out there so yall speak out n lets try it
> *


im just finishing the last details on my regal ,so i no dam sher my shit will be out real SOON :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TA BIENNNNNNNN. PUNCTUATION PLEASE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 19 2008, 10:38 AM~10905487
> * homie do have a spot u thinkin of were n wat day gotta spread da word down south LOWRIDERS U PARK U POST UP U HIT A SWICTH HER THERE Y YA U LAY LOW NO PEALIN OUT
> *


WELL WHO EVER IS ON HERE AND LIVES DOWN SOUTH LETS GET TOGETHER AND PICK A SPOT........


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*14 User*(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)
11 Members: 96' lincoln, creepin cutty, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, 305low, INKSTINCT003, 83delta88, MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin, -PlayTime-, Lowridergame305, PimPinD.com


god dayumm this shits fuckin deed up.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EVERYBODY'S AT LUNCH NOW


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 10:43 AM~10905519
> *WELL WHO EVER IS ON HERE AND LIVES DOWN SOUTH LETS GET TOGETHER AND PICK A SPOT........
> *


  152 street n 117 by da turnpike big azz shoppin center there


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 19 2008, 10:46 AM~10905543
> *  152 street n 117 by da turnpike  big azz shoppin center there
> *


The HomeDepot????.... Big ass parking lot in da back` No heat up there!... Next 2 the Grand Prize derler ship............


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 10:40 AM~10905499
> *im just finishing the last details on my regal ,so i no dam sher my shit will be out real SOON  :biggrin:
> *


  :0 n plz no more hia to crazy up there people dont know how to act its little cuba up there lets see if u can see more dan one club orther dan blvd aces lets show they aint they only ones on da streets were all dem clubs n solo ryders ideas plz


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 19 2008, 12:46 PM~10905543
> *  152 street n 117 by da turnpike  big azz shoppin center there
> *


its not about picking a big parking lot either. its about not riding around and wasting gas like people do in hialeah. the tattoo shop is str8 as fuck just more people need to show up and shit. at the tattoo shop you get there and you chill the whole time without leaving and riding up and down anywhere.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IF WE RIDE OUT THERE AND SOMEONE PEALS OUT , OR ACTS STUPID AND GETS US KICKED OUT. THAT CAR OR PERSON SHOULDNT BE ALLOWED AT THE HANGOUTS. WE KICKEM THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10905579
> *its not about picking a big parking lot either. its about not riding around and wasting gas like people do in hialeah. the tattoo shop is str8 as fuck just more people need to show up and shit. at the tattoo shop you get there and you chill the whole time without leaving and riding up and down anywhere.
> *


  we make da trip down south u role wit ur club or ur crew u park rite there shouldnt be a reason besides no cops around there n feel u on makin da far trip u wana chill n talk to yall homies n see dem low low no rice lil bruns plzzzzzzz


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10905577
> *The HomeDepot????.... Big ass parking lot in da back` No heat up there!... Next 2 the Grand Prize derler ship............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

83delta88, PINK86REGAL, GoGetta305, 305low, INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, -PlayTime-, 99 PUSSYLINCOLN, Evelitog





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10905579
> *its not about picking a big parking lot either. its about not riding around and wasting gas like people do in hialeah. the tattoo shop is str8 as fuck just more people need to show up and shit. at the tattoo shop you get there and you chill the whole time without leaving and riding up and down anywhere.
> *


  hia went almost 2 yrs wit dat hangout up there till everybody in da motherfukin world found out it start cool wit no cops same way we can give a try down south its on us on who u invite out there if u willin to pay 4.09 a gallon if u a tru ryder


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

CUTLER RIDGE MALL BIG LOT, THERES AN APPLE BEES AND ITS RIGHT OF THE TURN PIKE GET OF ON 200 ST AND US1


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10905578
> *  :0 n plz no more hia to crazy up there people dont know how to act its little cuba up there lets see if u can see more dan one club orther dan blvd aces lets show they aint they only ones on da streets were all dem clubs n solo ryders ideas plz
> *



:uh:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 01:58 PM~10905663
> *CUTLER RIDGE MALL BIG LOT, THERES AN APPLE BEES AND ITS RIGHT OF THE TURN PIKE GET OF ON 200 ST
> *



I DONT LIKE APPLEBEES :biggrin: HOW ABOUT TACO BELL


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 10:58 AM~10905663
> *CUTLER RIDGE MALL BIG LOT, THERES AN APPLE BEES AND ITS RIGHT OF THE TURN PIKE GET OF ON 200 ST
> *


I SEEN THAT SPOT THERE DAT LOT IS BIG N AFTER 9 NOBODY IS AROUND ALOT LITE  CUTLER RIDGE MALL SOUNDS GOOD RITE OFF THE TRUNPIKE


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 10:58 AM~10905663
> *CUTLER RIDGE MALL BIG LOT, THERES AN APPLE BEES AND ITS RIGHT OF THE TURN PIKE GET OF ON 200 ST AND US1
> *


Thats real good spot there 2.........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 19 2008, 11:01 AM~10905694
> *I DONT LIKE APPLEBEES  :biggrin:  HOW ABOUT TACO BELL
> *


THERES ONE DOWN THE STREET ON 184ST :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I DONT MIND THE RIDE OUT THERE, BUT TO GET THERE AND GET KICKED OUT THE PARKING LOT, I D RATHER GO TO CHECKERS AND GET KICKED OUT,


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

so how we funna do diz next week or wat or one week up to opalocka n one week down south cuz we cant sellout nobody hope it works out its for all of us n clubs


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 19 2008, 11:06 AM~10905750
> *I DONT MIND THE RIDE OUT THERE, BUT TO GET THERE AND GET KICKED OUT THE PARKING LOT, I D RATHER GO TO CHECKERS AND GET KICKED OUT,
> *


HOW DO U THINK WE FEEL WHEN WE GO TO HIALEAH AND COPS START KICKING EVERYONE OUT OF EVERY SPOT WE GET TO AND TRUST ME FOR SOME OF US IS A FAR ASS DRIVE TRUST MEEEEEEEE......


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 11:06 AM~10905744
> *THERES ONE DOWN THE STREET ON 184ST :biggrin:
> *


The strip club 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 10:58 AM~10905663
> *CUTLER RIDGE MALL BIG LOT, THERES AN APPLE BEES AND ITS RIGHT OF THE TURN PIKE GET OF ON 200 ST AND US1
> *


  its a good spot but u know there alot boys down there wit da big rims dat would come out thats there hood gotta think about that


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 19 2008, 11:11 AM~10905806
> *The strip club 2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 02:11 PM~10905803
> *HOW DO U THINK WE FEEL WHEN WE GO TO HIALEAH AND COPS START KICKING EVERYONE OUT OF EVERY SPOT WE GET TO AND TRUST ME FOR SOME OF US IS A FAR ASS DRIVE TRUST MEEEEEEEE......
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: HOW ABOUT OFF OF KROME AND 2 something :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 19 2008, 11:13 AM~10905827
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:   HOW ABOUT OFF OF KROME AND 2 something :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :angry: :0 ............................. :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

And you got the car wash around the corner.......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jun 19 2008, 11:13 AM~10905818
> * its a good spot but u know there alot boys down there wit da big rims dat would come out thats there hood gotta think about that
> *



YOUR RIGHT ,SO LETS PRAY THEY DONT LIKE LOWRIDERS SO YHEY CAN JUST LEAVE :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 11:13 AM~10905820
> *:cheesy:
> *


*Thats ShowGirls Strip Club!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

JUST ARRIVED


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i went last night out to opa locka and that shit was str8, everybody was just chillin BSin and havin a good time...1 cop came thru just lookin at the cars then left... i dont know why yall stressin it, unless we chill in tha triangle, hahaha...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

how about pincho man he don't care if people chill there as long as no one stars acting stupid and his right there and cops wont say shit


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 01:58 PM~10905663
> *CUTLER RIDGE MALL BIG LOT, THERES AN APPLE BEES AND ITS RIGHT OF THE TURN PIKE GET OF ON 200 ST AND US1
> *



yea but metro dade headquaters is right there...n its a public parkin lot so theyll chase us out...i lived down there 4 a minute, i know...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low+Jun 19 2008, 11:58 AM~10905182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to hang out i think reds is the spot. its the only place where we wont get kicked out of. even down south here. if cops see us hangin out at the home depot or the mall the cops are gunna kick us out. or show girls sounds good also.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

PINCHO MAN DOES NOT OWN THAT SPOT, WHY DO YOU THINK HES ALL THE WAY INTHERE HIDING? HE GETS CHASED OUT TOO. DOES HE EVEN HAVE A LICENSE TO SELL FOOD? I MEAN , IM JUST WONDERING WHY HE HIDES


----------



## monte 88 (Dec 14, 2007)

back to the street of Miami


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WHAEVER HAPPENED TO THE TACO BELL AT THE GROVE, HALF WAY FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte 88_@Jun 19 2008, 03:00 PM~10906175
> *back to the street of Miami
> 
> 
> ...



looks good man


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

AS AMATTER OF FACT WHY DONT YOU ALL START A PINCHO MAN FEST, AND TALK SHIT THERE, PINCHO RIDER FEST HOW BOUT THAT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HERE YOU GO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WE LOVE PINCHOSSSSSSS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

how about bringing t.k bak


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=415592


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

Can everyone please stop saying my name in this place. I cant afford having the health department on my ass. So please I am out there every Wednesday. If you are hungry come thru and no peeling out.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINCHO_MAN_@Jun 19 2008, 04:07 PM~10906693
> *Can everyone please stop saying my name in this place. I cant afford having the health department on my ass. So please I am out there every Wednesday. If you are hungry come thru and no peeling out.
> *



LMAO !!!!!!!!


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

I got this on LOCK!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 02:11 PM~10905803
> *HOW DO U THINK WE FEEL WHEN WE GO TO HIALEAH AND COPS START KICKING EVERYONE OUT OF EVERY SPOT WE GET TO AND TRUST ME FOR SOME OF US IS A FAR ASS DRIVE TRUST MEEEEEEEE......
> *



NI99A U NEED TO MOVE TO HIALEAH THEN OR SOUTHWEST LOL LOL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINCHO_MAN_@Jun 19 2008, 01:15 PM~10906737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO THE HELL IS THIS? PINCHO MAN IS THAT REALLY YOU?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow Sum PPL Got TO Much Time On They Hands


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: Evelitog, Made You A Hater


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

NEW T-SHIRTS ON SALE LOL LOL


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

Special thanks to you for keeping my meat in yo mouf I mean my name. Look what yo money has given me. Lets keep the wednesday hangout going.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 18 2008, 02:29 PM~10899172
> *dawg ppl are doing bad right now....better to sell the whip then sell el kulo, dont u think? that or they are doing good and they want to build something else.
> *


Yeah u right gas prices is high...I would have never sold my shit if i still had it dawg...shit especially since i was sent to Cali. i would have been golden there n now im comin back shit....but man is somethin bought lo lo's that will always be da shit dawg....well if u can afford it u can keep it i guess n get a beater for a daily... :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: 

BY A LADY EATING SHIT ON DA PHONE


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 19 2008, 04:41 PM~10906894
> *:wave:  Evelitog, Made You A Hater
> *


Yo whats going on ?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

YUMMY This Is What I just ATE

TOSTADAS Puto haha




















this was another day Pescadl












My Wife Cooks Good Ass food That Is Why I Am So Big lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 19 2008, 02:27 PM~10907240
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> BY A LADY EATING SHIT ON DA PHONE
> ...


DE PINGA, WHAT YOU GONNA DO NOW, FIX IT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 19 2008, 02:27 PM~10907240
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> BY A LADY EATING SHIT ON DA PHONE
> ...


dammm thats crazy homey


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito pato wats up *****


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 11 2008, 04:36 PM~10847865
> *heres the info of the show...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hi3s'ssan, ROLLIN LUXURY, *MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003* 
que bola aseres!


and dam such ignorant coments would come out of an ignorant person. (ppl acting like its lil cuba) dam homey that was very stupid of u. 1st off

secondly yea the hangout was tight work thank to those there we had a good time everone united albando mierda and str8 chilling. im down to to opaloka on one week and down south on the other. ohh someone said we need to keep this going to try to keep this going... but we can only do so much the rest has to come out of ya hearts to do. we cant make all of ya to come and chill. like this fool lowridergame305 oh is all the same shit... i dont see u doing something to change it up some! wtf.

last dam bear that suks bro hope u allright fool... suks about the car, wat u goin to do bout it?



wat a mouth full...


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

oye coupe de bear got this for sale 2000 obo needs a lil tlc, let me know or anybody interested 305 773 7214


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

All stock though!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

My bad read wrong.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 19 2008, 02:27 PM~10907240
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> BY A LADY EATING SHIT ON DA PHONE
> ...




DAM ***** THAT FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 19 2008, 02:27 PM~10907240
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> BY A LADY EATING SHIT ON DA PHONE
> ...



Dats Sum Bullshit Bear Fucking Female Drivers I Tell Ya


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 19 2008, 05:01 PM~10908538
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: hi3s'ssan, ROLLIN LUXURY, MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003
> que bola aseres!
> ...



Hey It Aint My Fault Nobody Like To Ride How We Do Every wednesday N Ur Rite I Cant Do Shit Becuse When I Do Try To Do Sumthing Of IT I Get Hated On Wut I Say As U Can See Already But W.e.


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

MORE PICS OF THE 93 FLEETWOOD FOR SALE HYDRAULICS INSTALLED EVERYTHING YOU SEE..garge kept.. clean $5000 FIRM TAKING TRADES FOR 72 or 73 impala ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL JASON 305 761 4224


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn bear that sucks fool


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 19 2008, 11:58 AM~10906163
> *to hang out i think reds is the spot. its the only place where we wont get kicked out of. even down south here. if cops see us hangin out at the home depot or the mall the cops are gunna kick us out. or show girls sounds good also.
> *



i know a couple of cops down here and they work the night shift......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 19 2008, 01:22 PM~10906774
> *NI99A U NEED TO MOVE TO HIALEAH THEN OR SOUTHWEST LOL LOL
> *


im still in the first spanish reading manual so if i move to hialeah ill feel left out :uh: and in the southwest gotten harassed to many times by police :angry: so i think im good where im at :biggrin: ............lol what up with u homie?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 17 2008, 10:29 PM~10893496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*

wut up homie !!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 19 2008, 10:44 PM~10910991
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


wuz up bro,everything good with you


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

yea im str8, just got home from work...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

damn ***** at this time, sucks. but hey we gotta do what we gotta do. im off, c yall tomorrow or something


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 19 2008, 03:27 PM~10907240
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> BY A LADY EATING SHIT ON DA PHONE
> ...



:0 *DAM BEAR DAT SHIT SUX MA *****...FUCKIN BITCH* :nosad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GOOD MORNING DADE....

T.G.I.F.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

monring everyone...

damn bear thats no good... i would have punched the bitch...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Wassup Dade?


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

good morning dade county,


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol pretty soon that wont even be true...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINCHO_MAN_@Jun 20 2008, 11:01 AM~10912411
> *good morning dade county,
> 
> 
> ...



Pincho Man!!! Is that how you really look?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I NEED THE TRIMMINGS FOR THE WINDSHIELD OF THE MONTE, THE RIGHT SIDE ANY HELP, MR O DO YOU HAVE ANY LAYING AROUND?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

??pixs maybe? or better detail...i got alot of shit for g-bodys also..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 20 2008, 08:35 AM~10912611
> *I NEED THE TRIMMINGS FOR THE WINDSHIELD OF THE MONTE, THE RIGHT SIDE ANY HELP, MR O DO YOU HAVE ANY LAYING AROUND?
> *



i got you fool hit me up tomorrow


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BET THAT


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Wut up Everybody !!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 07:00 PM~10909355
> *i know a couple of cops down here and they work the night shift......
> *


we can give a try next week,just like dem boys up there in opalocka r given there lil hangout a try we can try down south n we go from there dat mall has alot space


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

selling my two cadillac


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2008, 02:41 PM~10914421
> *selling my two cadillac
> 
> 
> ...



WHATTT ? WHY HOT BUNGEE ?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

you building a rudy style truck? 37 ford?











> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 20 2008, 02:25 PM~10914258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 19 2008, 10:16 PM~10909472
> *im still in the first spanish reading manual so if i move to hialeah ill feel left out :uh: and in the southwest gotten harassed to many times by police :angry: so i think im good where im at :biggrin: ............lol what up with u homie?
> *



same shit different day you know hows things going down south


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2008, 01:41 PM~10914421
> *selling my two cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


Not before next weekend I [email protected]~!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this bitch looks bad the way it is


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2008, 12:41 PM~10914421
> *selling my two cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the sale big homey


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 20 2008, 05:38 PM~10915284
> *Not before next weekend I [email protected]~!
> *


LOL HELL NAW HE WONT LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 20 2008, 08:48 AM~10912702
> *we can give a try next week,just like dem boys up there in opalocka r given there lil hangout a try we can try down south n we go from there dat mall has alot space
> *


thats sounds good ...... we got to see what day and what time..........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 20 2008, 01:09 PM~10914642
> *same shit different day you know hows things going down south
> *


shit down here is straight but could be better..........


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Dr.7thGate, *-CAROL CITY-, *CANDYBLUE94

was gooood ***** :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

MORE PICS OF THE 93 FLEETWOOD FOR SALE HYDRAULICS INSTALLED EVERYTHING YOU SEE..garge kept.. clean $5000 FIRM TAKING TRADES FOR 72 or 73 impala ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL JASON 305 761 4224


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 20 2008, 06:38 PM~10915660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

WHO REMEMBERS THIS OLD ASS VIDEO  

BALLERS FLOSSIN


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

who knows were i can get rims painted....... want to paint my 24s


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 20 2008, 09:32 PM~10917604
> *who knows were i can get rims painted....... want to paint my 24s
> *



what u want painted on ur rims?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> you building a rudy  style truck? 37 ford?
> 
> It's a 1947 International KB1 Maybe 2 or 3 lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 20 2008, 11:58 PM~10917435
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS OLD ASS VIDEO
> 
> BALLERS FLOSSIN
> *


That's old school. Anthony Buchanan's red 64 rag was sporting that ass looking continential kit back then.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hey dade


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

UPDATE ON TITOS CAR









































TITO WITH HIS MATERIALS GETTING READY 2 WORK :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CLEARD UP


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ***** HAPPY AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

JAYSON TESTING HIS SHIT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

TITO LOOKING TWISTED :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 21 2008, 11:52 PM~10923373
> *TITO LOOKING TWISTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** always twisted


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 21 2008, 11:47 PM~10923356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 21 2008, 11:43 PM~10923332
> *CLEARD UP
> 
> 
> ...


yo thight fuking work ma ****** shit coming out raw ass fuk mad props to tito u doin it big ***** :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 20 2008, 03:38 PM~10915660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The bitch looks like a drug runner. dat shit is tight.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2008, 02:52 AM~10923373
> *TITO LOOKING TWISTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pass that shit Jay :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jun 21 2008, 11:47 PM~10923356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bitch u were just passin it to me


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jun 22 2008, 01:43 AM~10923332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.........before




after................


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

damm this shit is dead


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone got a virgin car for sale cheap to make it a lowrider? looking to built something from scratch.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jun 22 2008, 02:39 AM~10923312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

awesome work homies..  :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2008, 12:31 PM~10912590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Sucks hommie :angry:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jun 20 2008, 08:45 PM~10916071
> *MORE PICS OF THE 93 FLEETWOOD FOR SALE HYDRAULICS INSTALLED EVERYTHING YOU SEE..garge kept.. clean $5000 FIRM TAKING TRADES FOR 72 or 73 impala ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL JASON 305 761 4224
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I would deffenetlly jump on that if I was'nt in Colombia


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

You can get it sent to Colombia for about $1000.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TRYING SHIT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2008, 08:28 PM~10927235
> *:biggrin: TRYING SHIT OUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lookin good *****... on tha bumper soooon lol :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 22 2008, 05:17 PM~10927194
> *You can get it sent to Colombia for about $1000.
> *



yea i checked it thats cheap as fuk to go out of the u.s


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2008, 05:28 PM~10927235
> *:biggrin: TRYING SHIT OUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean d


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2008, 09:32 AM~10919416
> *That's old school.  Anthony Buchanan's red 64 rag was sporting that ass looking continential kit back then.
> *



yeah....but that car was still dope, even with that funky huge kit :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 22 2008, 11:46 PM~10928668
> *yeah....but that car was still dope, even with that funky huge kit :0
> *


That car was the shit when he redid it the following year. That car could still hang with some of the current rides out now it was that nice.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 954NIGGA (Jun 23, 2008)

YALL ****** BETTER WATCH THEM BOYZ OUT 954 ON SUNDAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY DAWG JOSE BULL DOGGIN  
















LOCKED UP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10929428
> *MY DAWG JOSE BULL DOGGIN
> 
> 
> ...


ma dawg doin it big 3inches for that ass


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> CLEARD UP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Just a lil taste of Unique C.C South Florida Ready to start Changing up the Game
Yeah We Are Coming Back Slowly Burt Surely!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 23 2008, 12:26 AM~10929428
> *MY DAWG JOSE BULL DOGGIN
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

waht it do blackonblack 64


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 23 2008, 06:43 AM~10930620
> *Just a lil taste of Unique C.C South Florida Ready to start Changing up the Game
> Yeah We Are Coming Back Slowly Burt Surely!
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this bitch is looking mean jose :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Props to Tito and Danny...cars looking good....nice to see ur car on them switches D. See ya'll at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bet that up TONY for putting that shine back on my lac


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

WAT UP O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 23 2008, 08:35 AM~10931120
> *WAT UP O
> *


what it is mang


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

I GOTTA PASS BY AND CHECK OUT THE MONTE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 23 2008, 08:41 AM~10931174
> *I GOTTA PASS BY AND CHECK OUT THE MONTE
> *


 :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up Dade County!!! only 6 more dayz till tha picnic...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 23 2008, 11:10 AM~10931322
> *wut up Dade County!!! only 6 more dayz till tha picnic...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 23 2008, 08:30 AM~10931077
> *this bitch is looking mean jose  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cuhz !!... :thumbsup: ..how's the monte coming along..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LET THE COUNT DOWN START LETS ALL HAVE FUN NO DRAMA LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 23 2008, 09:29 AM~10931419
> *Thanks Cuhz !!...  :thumbsup: ..how's the monte coming along..
> *


it's getting there ......


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:wave: Bowtie South
HOW THE MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10929428
> *MY DAWG JOSE BULL DOGGIN
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE NEW LOOK JOSE BIG UPS TO YA HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954NIGGA_@Jun 22 2008, 10:07 PM~10929291
> *YALL ****** BETTER WATCH THEM BOYZ OUT 954 ON SUNDAY
> *


IT WOULD BE GREAT WE LOVE A GOOD SHOWDOWN HOPE EVERYONE MAKES IT OUT!!  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10929428
> *MY DAWG JOSE BULL DOGGIN
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice!!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

PINK86REGAL
:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Jun 23 2008, 11:53 AM~10932401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....you clowning jason... :biggrin: " Must be real nice !"


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO+Jun 23 2008, 11:55 AM~10932424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :uh: :cheesy: looks good puto


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 23 2008, 09:43 AM~10930620
> *Just a lil taste of Unique C.C South Florida Ready to start Changing up the Game
> Yeah We Are Coming Back Slowly Burt Surely!
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: PINK86REGAL, Made You A Hater,  :wave:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

dammmm jose lookin raw !! big ups cuz


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nicoderm: str8lowriding, INKSTINCT003 WHAT THEY DO FOOL STILL SINKING THE INK DALE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, str8lowriding, *DANNY305*

WASUP BOY! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

U SOBOR OR DRUNK LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL SOBOR PENDEJO... 

WASUP BIG WILLY I SEE U


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 23 2008, 02:37 PM~10933786
> *LOL SOBOR PENDEJO...
> 
> WASUP BIG WILLY I SEE U
> *



u planning on pikin this shit up or u want me to keep it? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2008, 05:44 PM~10933835
> *u planning on pikin this shit up or u want me to keep it? :biggrin:
> *


LOL IMMA GO 2 DANNYS IN A LIL AND THEN RIDE OVER THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10929428
> *MY DAWG JOSE BULL DOGGIN
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just curiouse those the arms that homie nene made for him? bitch looks fuckin nice


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

[/quote]

LOOKIN GOOD *****...CARS CAME A LONG WAY... LOOK AT THIS THROWBAK I FOUND...









THIS THA BEFORE AND AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

lmao...holy shit !!...thats an old ass picture...lol..i remebr that sunday, we was riding to the beach.. :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Jun 23 2008, 03:32 PM~10934199
> *DAAAAMN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just curiouse those the arms that homie nene made for him? bitch looks fuckin nice
> *


Thanks hommie !...and yeah they are the arms that rene did for me..


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Caddy is looking real good!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2008, 05:44 PM~10933835
> *u planning on pikin this shit up or u want me to keep it? :biggrin:
> *


 OH SHYT!!!!!!!! MY DAWH JAYSON GOT HIS AVATAR TO WIORK AFTER 3 YEARS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam switchhitter looking meanmuggin...tyte work fool see u wed.?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 23 2008, 03:42 PM~10934271
> *Thanks hommie !...and yeah they are the arms that rene did for me..
> *


looks good as fuck man props


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

How long does everyone chill till at the picnic i can't get out there till 5 is it even worth it?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jun 23 2008, 03:54 PM~10934341
> *dam switchhitter looking meanmuggin...tyte work fool see u wed.?
> *


QUE BOLON, THE MONTE RIDING GOOD AGAIN, 
JOSE THE CADDI LOOKING NICE BRO, BRING IT WEDNESDAY


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlito77+Jun 23 2008, 03:49 PM~10934307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet dat up dre !!.. you know it hommie same time same place :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, ROLLIN LUXURY, SwitchHitter

sup niiggas


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

CABALLERO DONT FORGET ABOUT ME, ILL BE HIDDING IN THE SAME WAREHOUSES, I MEAN PARKED ON WEDNESDAY NITE, TENGO CARNE FRESCA


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 23 2008, 07:15 PM~10934513
> *MISTER ED, ROLLIN LUXURY, SwitchHitter
> 
> sup niiggas
> *


:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I LIKE THE CAR ***** COMING TOGETHER NICE....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Tight work on the Fleet Jose..............   :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *hi3s'ssan*
oye find out for me bout the screws for tomorrow, dale


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 23 2008, 12:26 AM~10929428
> *MY DAWG JOSE BULL DOGGIN
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

mmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnddddddddddddddddoooooooooooooo


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 23 2008, 07:44 PM~10934717
> *I LIKE THE CAR ***** COMING TOGETHER NICE....
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 23 2008, 12:26 AM~10929428
> *MY DAWG JOSE BULL DOGGIN
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch gotta mean lean :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 23 2008, 07:31 PM~10936090
> *That bitch gotta mean lean  :0
> *


All thanks to you hommie !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

By the way i got my old springs (4 tons yellow) for sale with the regular cups on it.... $25 just to get rid of them.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 23 2008, 09:53 PM~10936271
> *All thanks to you hommie !!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime homie


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *CADILLAC D*

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 23 2008, 07:59 PM~10936326
> *By the way i got my old springs (4 tons yellow) for sale with the regular cups on it.... $25 just to get rid of them.
> 
> 
> *


SOLD.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING DADE, BROWARD AND ALL WHO TAKE A PEEK IN HERE :wave:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

what up MIAMI.................


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

I GOT THEM NEW CHURRASCO PINCHOS PEOPLE. DONT FORGET ABOUT ME TOMORROW. I GOT THAT GOOD SHIT FOR YALL.


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

OH AND DONT FORGET, IM IN THE NEW TRUCK THIS WEEK. GO BACK A FEW PAGES IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE. I GOT THEM NEW 13'S FOR ALL THE HATERZ.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINCHO_MAN_@Jun 24 2008, 06:08 AM~10938732
> *I GOT THEM NEW CHURRASCO PINCHOS PEOPLE. DONT FORGET ABOUT ME TOMORROW. I GOT THAT GOOD SHIT FOR YALL.
> *


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINCHO_MAN_@Jun 24 2008, 08:10 AM~10938737
> *OH AND DONT FORGET, IM IN THE NEW TRUCK THIS WEEK. GO BACK A FEW PAGES IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE. I GOT THEM NEW 13'S FOR ALL THE HATERZ.
> *


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

hey sucio, Ive seen you out there before. You gonna make it tmw night? I got them pinchos for you. LOL.


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

INKSTINCT003, Fuck you back asshole. Ive seen that piece of shit monte out there. Dont start hating now. Hou like my meat on a stick.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

gabbys single gate street car !! coming soon !!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 







SEE YALL LIL MIAMI FOOLS THIS SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

guys i need a 13x7 i bent one bad does anyone have 1 for sale 
also i have 3 14x7 for sale pm if interested or [email protected]


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

I HAVE ONE


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

I HAVE LOTS OF MEAT........ PINCHOS BABY!!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 24 2008, 09:11 AM~10939217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lean on that front. got more pics?


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 24 2008, 08:11 AM~10939217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 24 2008, 08:11 AM~10939217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT FRONT END IS GANGSTA LEANING!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 24 2008, 11:21 AM~10940431
> *YES SIR THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT FRONT END IS GANGSTA LEANING!
> *



what happened to you ?????? was waiting and nothing.............


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 24 2008, 02:45 PM~10940616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 24 2008, 11:45 AM~10940616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up fools :biggrin:  COUPE DE BEAR, Evelitog
getting ready to party


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Im always ready . . .


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

6 more days to go


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 24 2008, 01:32 PM~10941502
> *was up fools  :biggrin:  COUPE DE BEAR, Evelitog
> getting ready to party
> *


prolly bring a lil sum sum 2 da picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

MADE YOU A HATER 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 24 2008, 04:59 PM~10941746
> *prolly bring a lil sum sum 2 da picnic  :thumbsup:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE..................14X7 REVERSE, GOLD W RED/BURGUNDY SPOKES.........ALSO INCLUDED IS CENTER GOLD DAYTON. 4 K/O BUT ONLY HAVE 2 ADAPTERS........................$300












brand new train horns, never used................$300


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 24 2008, 02:25 PM~10941910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: :tears: :tears: 

non of that hard liq for me


ill stick 2 these


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

Well it has come that time that we all hate to get to. the truck it up for sale with or with out the juice. juice is also for sale. get at me for details. 786-4137970. dale


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

*SOLD*



> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jun 20 2008, 04:45 PM~10916071
> *MORE PICS OF THE 93 FLEETWOOD FOR SALE HYDRAULICS INSTALLED EVERYTHING YOU SEE..garge kept.. clean $5000 FIRM TAKING TRADES FOR 72 or 73 impala ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL JASON 305 761 4224
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

here are pics...for sale


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 24 2008, 11:33 AM~10940519
> *what happened to you ?????? was waiting and nothing.............
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 .....uh oohhh....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 24 2008, 06:52 PM~10943556
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 .....uh oohhh....
> *


:dunno:.....what with u hommie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CHANGING MY A-ARMS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: JOSE LOOKING 4 THE HOLE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

A-ARMS 4 SALE EXTENDED 1 INCH N A HALF


























$100


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up tito i c u doing big things D thats wat up ma *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

dam danny u n jose did a good job on those arms lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, str8lows, sweatitsdelta88, ROLLIN LUXURY


:wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 24 2008, 09:52 PM~10945148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt ***** doing it big thats wats up


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 24 2008, 09:54 PM~10945164
> *dam danny u n jose did a good job on those arms lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



***** U WAS THERE 2 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10945103
> *:biggrin: JOSE LOOKING 4 THE HOLE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always looking for Hoe's... :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows+Jun 24 2008, 09:53 PM~10945158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 954NIGGA (Jun 23, 2008)

US BROWARD BOYZ CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 25 2008, 12:58 AM~10945202
> ****** U WAS THERE 2  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i was half workman/camera man.. lolz :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954NIGGA_@Jun 25 2008, 01:15 AM~10945351
> *US BROWARD BOYZ CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY
> *


 :uh: NEITHER CAN US DADE BOYZ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 24 2008, 10:26 PM~10945431
> *:uh:  NEITHER CAN US DADE BOYZ...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 24 2008, 10:26 PM~10945431
> *:uh:  NEITHER CAN US DADE BOYZ...
> *


ttt   :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo were the hang outs finna be at back to checkers


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

hangouts still at opalocka wat dey do miami? :thumbsup:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 24 2008, 06:42 PM~10942368
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> non of that hard liq for me
> ...


i can use one of these!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 24 2008, 10:52 PM~10945148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking badd in this pic


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

I BETTER SEE EVERYONE TONITE. Especially lowridergame305. You always got my meat in yo mouf. HIT ME UP *****. and remember i am in the new truck now, so dont get startled when you see the new whip. If you think the picture is crazy wait till u see it in person. SEE YALL ****** TONITE and remember..... IF MY MEAT AINT IN YO MOUTH, IT JUST WONT TASTE RIGHT.


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

***** hangout tonight opa,


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 24 2008, 11:33 AM~10940519
> *what happened to you ?????? was waiting and nothing.............
> *


CHECK YOUR PM BIG DOG  MY DAD AINT DOING TO WELL  CHK YOUR PM EVIL ITS ALL IN THERE AND ILL BE AT YOUR CRIB TODAY AT 11:30-12:00 BE HOME BIG DOG


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TOO MUCH TIME I TELL YOU ***** TOO MUCH


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln,* DRòN*, GbodyonD's, *Lowridergame305*, sucio138
:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


K BOLA?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Dre, wut up fam? ay the hangout tonight at cha place or downsouth????


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *96' lincoln*, *DRòN*, GbodyonD's, Lowridergame305, sucio138

:wave::wave: Busy Weekend Fool See Ya Out Theres N Remember El Posho Is Looking For U Lmaoooo Fool


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TILL SOMEONE FINDS A GOOD SPOT DOWN SOUTH THAT WE WONT GET KICKED OUT, THE HANGOUT'S AT THE SHOP. EVERYONE WELCOME. YOU TOO PINCHO MAN


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

can anyone shed some light on the address for this sunday..im tryin to mapquest CB Smith Park and i get a few different spots..what street is it on?..or hell the address would be great..


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 25 2008, 11:57 AM~10947250
> *can anyone shed some light on the address for this sunday..im tryin to mapquest CB Smith Park and i get a few different spots..what street is it on?..or hell the address would be great..
> *


Here you go homie . . . 

C.B. Smith Park
900 N. Flamingo Rd.
Pembroke Pines, FL 33028


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Jun 25 2008, 12:01 PM~10947269
> *Here you go homie . . .
> 
> C.B. Smith Park
> ...



:thumbsup:
thanx homie..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 25 2008, 10:52 AM~10947218
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 96' lincoln, DRòN, GbodyonD's, Lowridergame305, sucio138
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 

el posho is lookin for YOU! te va a romper el culo. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Cadi Luva, 94pimplac, *MAAANDO*
QUE BOLA


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 25 2008, 12:59 PM~10947635
> *4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Cadi Luva, 94pimplac, MAAANDO
> QUE BOLA
> *


Chillin. Gonna head out there tonite. NAMTALNBAT?


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

yo wat it do miami fest yo cb smith wat time we all gotta be out there and how many of yall showin up to bowtie saturday nite


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 25 2008, 08:56 AM~10947241
> *TILL SOMEONE FINDS A GOOD SPOT DOWN SOUTH THAT WE WONT GET KICKED OUT,  THE HANGOUT'S AT THE SHOP. EVERYONE WELCOME. YOU TOO PINCHO MAN
> 
> 
> ...


well homie i was thingkin more like we all meet up in the middle like bird road im gunna c if there sum places that will let us cuz them hangouts yall got up there to far ive been to one and dam its a long drive so just hit me up


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Jun 25 2008, 01:42 PM~10948599
> *well homie i was thingkin more like we all meet up in the middle like bird road im gunna c if there sum places that will let us cuz them hangouts yall got up there to far ive been to one and dam its a long drive so just hit me up
> *



if theres a place on bird road that we dont get kick out of then its str8. it should be str8 for everyone.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *LANNGA305
* :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IM DOWN WITH BIRD ROAD, BUT WHERE EXACTLY, I WANNA CRUISE IN MY WHIP


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Jun 25 2008, 11:42 AM~10948599
> *well homie i was thingkin more like we all meet up in the middle like bird road im gunna c if there sum places that will let us cuz them hangouts yall got up there to far ive been to one and dam its a long drive so just hit me up
> *


WELL FIND OUT AND WE DO DIS ,


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

what time cars show up at da handout


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

5 Members: PINK86REGAL, str8lows, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog,* HEAVErollerz90*

Ur shit is almost ready!!


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 25 2008, 01:26 PM~10949445
> *WELL FIND OUT AND WE DO DIS ,
> *


yeah foshow i wanna ride my shyt to but im gunna find out and see cuz i think theres a place i can get at so ill post yall up


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Jun 25 2008, 01:28 PM~10949467
> *what time cars show up at da handout
> *


bout 930 10pm


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Jun 25 2008, 01:50 PM~10949622
> *yeah foshow i wanna ride my shyt to but im gunna find out and see cuz i think theres a place i can get at so ill post yall up
> *


fo sho


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nicoderm: Evelitog, HEAVErollerz90


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

Bird is a good spot. But it should be left 4 next week after BlvdAces picnic.....

It would be a betta turn out :biggrin: ...........


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 25 2008, 02:27 PM~10949845
> *Bird is a good spot. But it should be left 4 next week after BlvdAces picnic.....
> 
> It would be a betta turn out :biggrin: ...........
> *


i agree. find a good location first and make sure we can chill then we move... fuk it opalocka bound tonite though.


in another note truk for sale holla


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 25 2008, 01:41 PM~10949556
> *5 Members: PINK86REGAL, str8lows, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> Ur shit is almost ready!!
> *


 :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 25 2008, 04:51 AM~10946407
> *looking badd in this pic
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SwitchHitter, *Fleetwood 305*, 300ways

Got Em'.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 24 2008, 07:25 PM~10943767
> *:dunno:.....what with u hommie
> *


Chillin *****....workin till dark....and on the cutty....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:machinegun: PAGE 3..... MORNING DADE COUNTY A FEW MORE DAYS TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW... OOOOPS I MEAN PICNIC.


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

lowridergame305......... YOU CHEATED ON ME!!!!!!!!!! YOU WENT TO OPA-LOCKA LAST NITE! WTF! I CANT BELIEVE YOU!!!!! I HEARD YOU WERE OUT THERE WITH YOUR LITTLE AIRBAGS. I THOUGHT WE HAD A BOND.....SOMETHING SPECIAL. I GUESS NOT. I SEE HOW IT IS. I WILL NEVER GIVE YOU MY MEAT AGAIN!!!! I HATE YOU!!!! NOW TOOK MY MEAT OUT OF YOUR MOUTH AND GOT SOME OPA-LOCKA MEAT IN THERE. FINE BE THAT WAY. DONT COME BEGGING ME FOR MY MEAT ANYMORE.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW INTERNET GANGSTERS I CEE U DONT GOT BALLS TO SAY WHO U REALLY ARE EVEN THO ITS FUCKING OBVIOUS WHO U ARE SINCE UR THE ONE WHO STARTED TO TALK SHIT IN THE FIRST PLACE.

BUT KEEP ON BUDDY UR REALLY COOL NOW MAN DAMN BY THE WAY U SAID U WERE HOW OLD AGAIN?? BY THE LOOKS OF IT U UR STILL IN PRE-K GROW THE FUCK UP N STOP RUNNING UR LIPS FOR NO REASON ******.

YO JOSE THEM A-ARMS LOOKING MIGHTY GOOD BIG DAWG BIG UPS ON THAT LOOKING GOOD I SEE YUR READY FOR SUNDAY


*Bird is a good spot. But it should be left 4 next week after BlvdAces picnic.....*

*It would be a betta turn out ...........*

THE SHORTYS BBQ ON 112 N BIRD IS PRETTY BIG WE CAN GO THERE N TRY IT OUT N HOPEFULLY SUM MORE DOWN SOUTH CARS CAN MEET US THERE TOO.


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 26 2008, 06:03 AM~10954514
> *WOW INTERNET GANGSTERS I CEE U DONT GOT BALLS TO SAY WHO U REALLY ARE EVEN THO ITS FUCKING OBVIOUS WHO U ARE SINCE UR THE ONE WHO STARTED TO TALK SHIT IN THE FIRST PLACE.
> 
> BUT KEEP ON BUDDY UR REALLY COOL NOW MAN DAMN BY THE WAY U SAID U WERE HOW OLD AGAIN??  BY THE LOOKS OF IT U UR STILL IN PRE-K GROW THE FUCK UP N STOP RUNNING UR LIPS FOR NO REASON ******.
> ...



Why are you so upset? Im the one who should be hurt here. You cheated on me. I didnt cheat on you. You know how old I am. You and me talked all the time when you came to my spot. Its cool tho.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *Evelitog, lowbikeon20z
*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 26 2008, 10:13 AM~10954711
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog, lowbikeon20z
> 
> ...


Whats going on ? ? ?


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

*Bird is a good spot. But it should be left 4 next week after BlvdAces picnic.....*

*It would be a betta turn out ...........*

THE SHORTYS BBQ ON 112 N BIRD IS PRETTY BIG WE CAN GO THERE N TRY IT OUT N HOPEFULLY SUM MORE DOWN SOUTH CARS CAN MEET US THERE TOO.
[/quote]
yo u rite big dawg that spot is a bad ass place to chill at and its much closer man cuz dam opa hang out is in casa la pinga and fo sho after the picnic is the way its got to be


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> *Bird is a good spot. But it should be left 4 next week after BlvdAces picnic.....*
> 
> *It would be a betta turn out ...........*
> 
> THE SHORTYS BBQ ON 112 N BIRD IS PRETTY BIG WE CAN GO THERE N TRY IT OUT N HOPEFULLY SUM MORE DOWN SOUTH CARS CAN MEET US THERE TOO.


yo u rite big dawg that spot is a bad ass place to chill at and its much closer man cuz dam opa hang out is in casa la pinga and fo sho after the picnic is the way its got to be
[/quote]

TTT YO BIG DAWG TRUCK LOOKING GOOD HOPIN TO SEE YOU OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND WIT IT AT REDS ON SAT AND THA PICNIC ON SUN DAY DALE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> yo u rite big dawg that spot is a bad ass place to chill at and its much closer man cuz dam opa hang out is in casa la pinga and fo sho after the picnic is the way its got to be


TTT YO BIG DAWG TRUCK LOOKING GOOD HOPIN TO SEE YOU OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND WIT IT AT REDS ON SAT AND THA PICNIC ON SUN DAY DALE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
[/quote]
yo back that up papo and fo sho ill be out there


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 26 2008, 06:03 AM~10954514
> *WOW INTERNET GANGSTERS I CEE U DONT GOT BALLS TO SAY WHO U REALLY ARE EVEN THO ITS FUCKING OBVIOUS WHO U ARE SINCE UR THE ONE WHO STARTED TO TALK SHIT IN THE FIRST PLACE.
> 
> BUT KEEP ON BUDDY UR REALLY COOL NOW MAN DAMN BY THE WAY U SAID U WERE HOW OLD AGAIN??  BY THE LOOKS OF IT U UR STILL IN PRE-K GROW THE FUCK UP N STOP RUNNING UR LIPS FOR NO REASON ******.
> ...


  definelty a good spot there 4 us 2 chill ,lets try out next week after the pinic  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: YESSIR!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WERE IS EVERYONE FINNA HEAD AFTER THE PICNIC BEACH BOUND OR THERES FINNA A SPOT TO CHILL AT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 26 2008, 08:47 AM~10955082
> *WERE IS EVERYONE FINNA HEAD AFTER THE PICNIC BEACH BOUND OR THERES FINNA A SPOT TO CHILL AT
> *


  I HOPE IT DONT RAIN ON SUNDAY , THEY SAY DA WEATHER SHOULD BE GOOD 4 SUNDAY :nicoderm:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Jun 25 2008, 09:01 AM~10947269
> *Here you go homie . . .
> 
> C.B. Smith Park
> ...


  WAT PART OF THE PARK IS THE PINIC AT ??? CUZ THAT PARK IS BIG :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 26 2008, 08:47 AM~10955082
> *WERE IS EVERYONE FINNA HEAD AFTER THE PICNIC BEACH BOUND OR THERES FINNA A SPOT TO CHILL AT
> *


EVERYONE SHOULD RIDE TO THE BEACH :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

beach bound !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jun 26 2008, 11:09 AM~10955194
> * WAT PART OF THE PARK IS THE PINIC AT ??? CUZ THAT PARK IS BIG  :0
> *



i think when u pull in after you pay. at the stop sign u make a right. not sure tho


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jun 26 2008, 09:09 AM~10955194
> * WAT PART OF THE PARK IS THE PINIC AT ??? CUZ THAT PARK IS BIG  :0
> *


THIS IS THE SAME ONE FROM LAST YEAR IM GUESSING SO THATS HOW U GET THERE FROM THE ENTRANCE OF THE PARK.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, *96' lincoln*, backbumpercaprice, PimPinD.com


:wave::wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 26 2008, 11:26 AM~10955286
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lowridergame305, 96' lincoln, backbumpercaprice, PimPinD.com
> :wave::wave:
> *



que bola POSHO!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

***** Tiered As Fuck


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 26 2008, 12:16 PM~10955559
> ****** Tiered As Fuck
> *


we on the same boat fool


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

foreal


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, *rollin_nemo*

WUT UP FISH! LOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 26 2008, 12:22 PM~10955264
> *THIS IS THE SAME ONE FROM LAST YEAR IM GUESSING SO THATS HOW U GET THERE FROM THE ENTRANCE OF THE PARK.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 26 2008, 11:44 AM~10956297
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Cant Make It Any Easier For Yall Boiz


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305+Jun 26 2008, 06:03 AM~10954514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 X2 :yes:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

YEA BEEN A GOOD MINUTE FEEL WEIRD DRIVIN IT SUMTIMES


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

yo whats up guys, iam trying to sell my wheels
they are 22''s davinci ragno, 
iam open to offers or make some kind of deal for some 24's 
ill post some pics later.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 26 2008, 10:17 AM~10955569
> *we on the same boat fool
> *


hard at work...
:dunno:









p.s. look at the screen


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINCHO_MAN_@Jun 26 2008, 05:35 AM~10954455
> *lowridergame305......... YOU CHEATED ON ME!!!!!!!!!! YOU WENT TO OPA-LOCKA LAST NITE! WTF! I CANT BELIEVE YOU!!!!! I HEARD YOU WERE OUT THERE WITH YOUR LITTLE AIRBAGS. I THOUGHT WE HAD A BOND.....SOMETHING SPECIAL. I GUESS NOT. I SEE HOW IT IS. I WILL NEVER GIVE YOU MY MEAT AGAIN!!!! I HATE YOU!!!! NOW TOOK MY MEAT OUT OF YOUR MOUTH AND GOT SOME OPA-LOCKA MEAT IN THERE. FINE BE THAT WAY. DONT COME BEGGING ME FOR MY MEAT ANYMORE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10945210
> *I'm always looking for Hoe's... :biggrin:
> *


thas good lil ***** learnin i taught him good...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *STR8CLOWNIN CADDI*, GbodyonD's, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*

:wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 26 2008, 06:50 PM~10959422
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, GbodyonD's, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> 
> ...


wuzza homie c u at the picnic


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

MAN I WANNA COME BUT DONT KNOW IF THEY LET ME IN WITH MY ICE CREAM TRUCK LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10960551
> *MAN I WANNA COME BUT DONT KNOW IF THEY LET ME IN WITH MY ICE CREAM TRUCK LOL
> *


BITCH JUST GO SEE WHAT HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

***** wats poppin ma ***** u ready for sunday cuz that vic ready stunt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

sup 305, :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING..... :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 26 2008, 06:19 PM~10958408
> *hard at work...
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


all day.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 26 2008, 04:19 PM~10958408
> *hard at work...
> :dunno:
> 
> ...




wtf ha ha h ha ha ***** u slacking


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:39 PM~10961664
> *sup 305, :biggrin:
> *


BILLY :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 27 2008, 09:55 AM~10962774
> *wtf ha ha h ha ha ***** u slacking
> *



fuck all that shit. slack all day. IM A SLACKER


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SHIT LOOKS RAW


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 27 2008, 08:34 AM~10963007
> *Got some stuff forsale.....
> Chrome molded rear brake drums for a g-body
> 
> ...


damn who ever got a g-body should step up!looks like a good deal


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 27 2008, 11:12 AM~10963195
> *damn who ever got a g-body should step up!looks like a good deal
> *


alotta mothafuckas in miami with G BODYS. shit should sell quick


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Any Body Goin Out To The Beach Tonight???


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

1) Does the drive shaft have a slip yoke? and how much?

2) How much for Chrome Gas Tank?

3) And what other stuff you got?

:cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 27 2008, 11:52 AM~10964225
> *Any Body Goin Out To The Beach Tonight???
> *



El POSHO GON BE OUT THERE 96 LIncOln


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

anyone know how to contact pete from imperial plating, in opa locka? man that dude is hard to get ahold of


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2008, 09:58 AM~10962794
> *BILLY  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jun 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10964246
> *1) Does the drive shaft have a slip yoke? and how much?
> 
> 2) How much for Chrome Gas Tank?
> ...



I have a black driveshaft with a slipyoke, 200 for the gas tank skin, and i got a bunch of shit. i'll make a complete list with pics later tonight.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 01:36 PM~10964551
> *anyone know how to contact pete from imperial plating, in opa locka? man that dude is hard to get ahold of
> *


P?

goodluck. lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 27 2008, 03:51 PM~10965114
> *P?
> 
> goodluck. lol
> *


ok that didnt sound good  , i sent some stuff to him the other day, i was just wanting to get a hold of him to make sure he knows its mine  


imperial /action plating?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:36 PM~10964551
> *anyone know how to contact pete from imperial plating, in opa locka? man that dude is hard to get ahold of
> *



that aint gonna happen.! he doesnt do chrome no more


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 27 2008, 01:56 PM~10964247
> *El POSHO GON BE OUT THERE 96 LIncOln
> *



fuck that fuckin fucker. that why when i finish my car that ****** is gonna be the lil bitch valeting it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 27 2008, 03:54 PM~10965137
> *that aint gonna happen.! he doesnt do chrome no more
> *


your kiddin, doesnt his family own the buisness?????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 02:56 PM~10965158
> *your kiddin, doesnt his family own the buisness?????
> *



no, jeremy used to own the business, and they lost it a while back. P has been out the game for a longggggg time now.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 27 2008, 04:01 PM~10965191
> *no, jeremy used to own the business, and they lost it a while back. P has been out the game for a longggggg time now.
> *


man thats crazy same guy that did the green lac i bought and the blue lac george owns chrome work right?

i hope its a different guy were talkin bout but i just shipped my differential to him yesterday! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 02:05 PM~10965233
> *man thats crazy same guy that did the green  lac i bought and the  blue lac george owns chrome work right?
> 
> i hope its a different guy were talkin bout but i just shipped my differential to him yesterday! :0
> *


lol o shit!! its the same guy. P is still homies with the owner of imperial (current owner) but he doesnt work there.


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*FOR SALE $$$170 FLIP DOWN 16 INCHES!!!*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 27 2008, 04:12 PM~10965284
> *lol o shit!! its the same guy. P is still homies with the owner of imperial (current owner)  but he doesnt work there.
> *


 :0 pete told me his father owned it and ran the show.......the truck didnt pick the rear end up yet,It was on its way tho, i got lucky...... i put it on hold but had to pay a pick up fee.... i want more info before i go sending a 1200 dollar reinforced rear end off to some guy i never met, i heard hes cool and does bad ass chroming... i heard he did 99 problems and certified gangster too, pete told me that over the phone day before yesterday, he also said he did the green lac and blue one, I know the chrome job on the green lac was great whoever done that did a great job and i would like to have my new one done there, i hate shit chrome and want it triple plated.... I tried caling him all day yesterday and today to see what was up and nothing, the dude is hard as hell to get ahold of, so wheres the top notch chromers down there?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 27 2008, 09:55 AM~10962500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yoooo, Josh did that right?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 03:52 PM~10965939
> *:0 pete told me his father owned it and ran the show.......the truck didnt pick the rear end up yet,It was on its way tho, i got lucky...... i put it on hold but had to pay a pick up fee.... i want more info before i go sending a 1200 dollar reinforced rear end off to some guy i never met, i heard hes cool and does bad ass chroming... i heard he did 99 problems and certified gangster too, pete told me that over the phone day before yesterday, he also said he did the green lac and blue one,  I know the chrome job on the green lac was great whoever done that did a great job and i would like to have my new one done there, i hate shit chrome and want it triple plated.... I tried caling him all day yesterday and today to see what was up and nothing, the dude is hard as hell to get ahold of, so wheres the top notch chromers down there?
> *


for a rearend best place is sps they just expensive as fuck but the best u can do for a rearend (down here)


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 06:52 PM~10965939
> *:0 pete told me his father owned it and ran the show.......the truck didnt pick the rear end up yet,It was on its way tho, i got lucky...... i put it on hold but had to pay a pick up fee.... i want more info before i go sending a 1200 dollar reinforced rear end off to some guy i never met, i heard hes cool and does bad ass chroming... i heard he did 99 problems and certified gangster too, pete told me that over the phone day before yesterday, he also said he did the green lac and blue one,  I know the chrome job on the green lac was great whoever done that did a great job and i would like to have my new one done there, i hate shit chrome and want it triple plated.... I tried caling him all day yesterday and today to see what was up and nothing, the dude is hard as hell to get ahold of, so wheres the top notch chromers down there?
> *


sps did the green one and i paid $1500


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 05:52 PM~10965939
> *:0 pete told me his father owned it and ran the show.......the truck didnt pick the rear end up yet,It was on its way tho, i got lucky...... i put it on hold but had to pay a pick up fee.... i want more info before i go sending a 1200 dollar reinforced rear end off to some guy i never met, i heard hes cool and does bad ass chroming... i heard he did 99 problems and certified gangster too, pete told me that over the phone day before yesterday, he also said he did the green lac and blue one,  I know the chrome job on the green lac was great whoever done that did a great job and i would like to have my new one done there, i hate shit chrome and want it triple plated.... I tried caling him all day yesterday and today to see what was up and nothing, the dude is hard as hell to get ahold of, so wheres the top notch chromers down there?
> *


THERES A FEW PLACES THAT DO CHROME UP HERE...I'LL TRY TO GET YOU SOME #'S...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 27 2008, 07:29 PM~10966383
> *sps did the green one and i paid $1500
> *


 what up man  , sps.. you got their number?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jun 27 2008, 07:05 PM~10966271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, i noticed up north the chrome has been garbage lately, alot of people are lagging on the prep work :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ANYONE HAVE CHROME UPPERS FOR A 63 IMPALA...PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 26 2008, 07:21 PM~10958429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 26 2008, 04:21 PM~10958429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What time is the BLVD ACES picnic on Sunday?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2008, 09:15 PM~10967487
> *What time is the BLVD ACES picnic on Sunday?
> *


i believe its at 12 ill be there with my 49 truck since both my Impalas are in the works :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yup



> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 27 2008, 07:00 PM~10966243
> *yoooo, Josh did that right?
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 27 2008, 07:29 PM~10966383
> *sps did the green one and i paid $1500
> *


will they ship ya think?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

for my new baby boy 
















[/quote]


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 27 2008, 08:39 PM~10966434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

try looking for action chrome shops number there expensive but thats the closest u can get to cali chrome


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

SEE YALL TONIGHT MAYBE WELL RIDE DOWN TO THE BOWTIE SOUTH HANGOUT


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wut Up Dade County :wave: !!! only 1 more day till tha picnic...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 28 2008, 12:20 AM~10967517
> *i believe its at 12 ill be there with my 49 truck since both my Impalas are in the works  :biggrin:
> *


Thx.

I just found this... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10967487
> *What time is the BLVD ACES picnic on Sunday?
> *


ARE U GOING TO BE THERE
??????


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR
*


wha happenin? leme alone!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 28 2008, 05:09 AM~10968663
> *try looking for action chrome shops number there expensive but thats the closest u can get to cali chrome
> *



expensive>?? action is the CHEAPEST down here!! and they dont do rearends


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> for my new baby boy


[/quote]
lookin raw *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

less then 24 hours to show time see yall boys to night at the party


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 28 2008, 11:09 AM~10969009
> *ARE U GOING TO BE THERE
> ??????
> *


:yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks luis...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 10 2008, 06:38 PM~10624452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Servin' all day tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> for my new baby boy


[/quote]
REAL NICE............


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> for my new baby boy


[/quote]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 24 2008, 04:10 PM~10942187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

almost show time


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> for my new baby boy


[/quote]


:thumbsup: THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK WHITE BOY :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

GETTIN READY 4 2MOROW


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 28 2008, 06:41 PM~10970897
> *GETTIN READY 4 2MOROW
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, carlito77, ROLLIN LUXURY

:wave: WUZ UP ***** U DONE YET


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 28 2008, 06:50 PM~10970928
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, carlito77, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...


NOT YET... :uh:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just letting you guys know.. I will be at the picnic tomorrow shooting for Lowrider Magazine.. Make sure you wash your cars lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2008, 12:54 PM~10969890
> *Servin' all day tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: MAN BY THE NAME OF DAN HAS THE MASTER PLAN FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2008, 06:58 PM~10970964
> *Just letting you guys know.. I will be at the picnic tomorrow shooting for Lowrider Magazine.. Make sure you wash your cars lol
> *


My ragtop ace aint here yet, but my daily is cleaned up and ready to ride on down. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2008, 09:51 PM~10972193
> *My ragtop ace aint here yet, but my daily is cleaned up and ready to ride on down.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SO NOW UR A BALLER


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

aight miami rollin will see yall out there. drive careful is a long ass drive...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

all yall boyz ride safe out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

none of my impalas are ready so ill be heading out there later in my grandfathers 49 truck.... see everyone out there...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 29 2008, 12:13 AM~10972293
> *:uh: SO NOW UR A BALLER
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

this years picnic was hotter than last years....


good look BLVD ACES


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome picnic...........thanks to Blvd Aces, and all that made it possible.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 29 2008, 07:50 PM~10975581
> *Awesome picnic...........thanks to Blvd Aces, and all that made it possible.
> *


x2 

Good meeting you Carlos, the 59 looks great. 25th street lineup was clean.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

IN THE MORNING B4 THE PICNIC


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

ON THE WAY 2 THE PARK


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

LUIS'S BABY STROLLER GETTIN PIN STRIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 29 2008, 07:04 PM~10975922
> *DOLLAR MAN'S! BABY STROLLER GETTIN PIN STRIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

had a great time with the family today so I wanted to thank you blvd aces for that...great picnic homies. uffin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: JOSE TRYIN 2 COOK :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

DAMN!!! i just looked at the calander and seen i missed this shit!!!! MAD PROPS to kenny 954 i guess that bitch retired now lets see whats next!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

hope everybody had a good time.thank for comming


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 29 2008, 06:50 PM~10975581
> *Awesome picnic...........thanks to Blvd Aces, and all that made it possible.
> *



X2


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 29 2008, 08:55 PM~10976213
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great time, the burgers and the dranks, Mad props to BLVD ACES for making this a succesful event. 


.
.
.
.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Found This In Another Forum Matches Bowties Impala

BLVD ACES PICNIC Was GooD Big Ups To Yall :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305[/B], *rollinchampagne*, CADILLAC D, 95rangeron14z, DANNY305, IIMPALAA, 2-Face '64, Made You A Hater

Where Were U At MARICONNN


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i want to thank all who came out to the picnic this year hope u all had a great time 
from lowriders to big rims we had it all 

and a big thanks to all the out of towners


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 29 2008, 08:21 PM~10976357
> *x3
> *


X4


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TO ALL THE BLVD ACES FAMILY THANKS 
NEXT YEAR WILL ONLY GET BIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 29 2008, 07:55 PM~10976677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she was a bad one


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 29 2008, 06:55 PM~10976208
> *hope everybody had a good time.thank for comming
> *


yo it was wat we needed down here to luis and all the aces mad props


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 29 2008, 06:26 PM~10976048
> *:biggrin: JOSE TRYIN 2 COOK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

real nice turn out. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yeah mad props to bad the park kicked me out lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol i think u guys are going need a bigger spot next year


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

reallll clean cars, thanks for takin the time out to put up pics


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome picnic...........thanx to Blvd Aces, and all that made it possible. Tha family had a great time, thanx again..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 29 2008, 11:15 PM~10978213
> *Awesome picnic...........thanx to Blvd Aces, and all that made it possible. Tha family had a great time, thanx again..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



picnic was real good

damn miami needed a lolo event 

p'z 2 blvd aces


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 29 2008, 11:07 PM~10977311
> *lol i think u guys are going need a bigger spot next year
> *



x 2


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*BIG UPS 2 EVERY FROM DA PICNIC!!! I WAS OUT THERE STR8 FROM MY GRAVE YARD SHIFT AND RHODE OUT THERE AND IT WAS WORTH STAYIN UP 25 HOURS... BIG UPS OUNCE AGAIN... I'LL POST SUM PICS AFTER I WAKE UP I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK SO PEACE OUT MA *******


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, slash, *Evelitog, lowbikeon20z
*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BIG UPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP TO THE PICNIC I HAD A GREAT TYME ENJOYED ALL THE CARS AND PEOPLE THAT I HAVENT SEEN IN A WHILE FROM THE DIRTY SOUTH TO NORTH FLORIDA I GIVE HATS OFF TO ALL WHO MADE IT A GREAT TURNOUT!!!!!!!  BIG THANX TO BLVD ACES FOR MAKING IT A GREAT PICNIC!


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

Yo so did those Montes have a hop off?? The red one from bowtie south and that green one from Aces??? how bout that regal from classic angels???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, elitecustoms, *mistake, 81_Monte_Pimpin*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MORNIN


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

pics here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417416


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 30 2008, 11:37 AM~10979762
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, elitecustoms, mistake, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> *


wut up boss?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ANY1 KNOW ANY CLEAN LS MONTES OR 87 EURO CUTTYS 4 SALE LEMME KNOW?? ASAP


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, 96' lincoln,* Scarface*, 954NIGGA, sweatitsdelta88, *Evelitog
*


dayum i just seen a ghost! eddy wuddup *****! 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Jus' want to say, Thanks to Luis and all of BLVD ACES for a great picnic and keepin LOWRIDIN alive in South Florida. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 30 2008, 01:52 PM~10980564
> *Jus' want to say, Thanks to Luis and all of BLVD ACES for a great picnic and keepin LOWRIDIN alive in South Florida.  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


It was nice meeting you yesterday homie, the 25th street lineup looked good.


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 30 2008, 01:48 PM~10980541
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, 96' lincoln, Scarface, 954NIGGA, sweatitsdelta88, Evelitog
> 
> ...


Que Bola ? ? ?


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

that Shit was pack ass f^ck










Lookin Better with the rims painted



























My Dawg got some staggered things on a max.. got the max game on lock with the other one he has.WET WET!!.

















My other dawg altima. WET WET!!!








My dawg Cut right in front of buddy with that dry ass pink altima.. Str8 Stunnin out here



























I have some video am put them up later


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that looks like hollywood .....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ITS LIKE A BLOCK FROM YOUR CRIB


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 30 2008, 11:41 AM~10980981
> *ITS LIKE A BLOCK FROM YOUR CRIB
> *


MUTHAFUCKAS DON'T KNOW HOW TO DRIVE AROUND HERE :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

IF U LOOK CLOSE there was a old lady in a bathing suite...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

1 time for blvd for a hell of a picnic


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 30 2008, 12:48 PM~10980541
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, 96' lincoln, Scarface, 954NIGGA, sweatitsdelta88, Evelitog
> 
> ...


wats up my *****!


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10981124
> *1 time for blvd for a hell of a picnic
> *


x2 i seen ya evil straight driving ur schit homie!!!!!!!!
you backed up ur quote for those who thought different here it is
"ONE MAN BUILT...... R .O.......... trailer queen and still driving !!!!!!!!"
   :0    :0   :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 300ways, 81_Monte_Pimpin, ROLLIN LUXURY, *Scarface*, *HEAVErollerz90*

:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, ROLLIN LUXURY, Evelitog, *IIMPALAA*, 300ways


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 30 2008, 03:23 PM~10981795
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 300ways, 81_Monte_Pimpin, ROLLIN LUXURY, Scarface, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...


wats up dawg!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Scarface, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, IN YA MOUF, hialeah305boyz, ROLLIN LUXURY, Evelitog, IIMPALAA, 300ways

god damn its a fuking ghost!!! how u been *****?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

again.. big ups to the Blvd Aces for a badass picnic.. :thumbsup: ..big ups to Bow Tie South and jit for the hangout the night before.. and big ups to the boys who put in work to get there shit where they needed to be.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Jun 30 2008, 03:09 PM~10981652
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one time for my boy evil. no trailer queen here. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY
:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 30 2008, 05:15 PM~10982380
> *Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY
> :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ONLY PICS I TOOK AT THA PICNIC...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> ONLY PICS I TOOK AT THA PICNIC...
> 
> you got more then me :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MORE...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ON BEHALF OF ALL FROM BLVD ACES MIA 
LUIS, WILLY, TALK A LOT, JASON, JOSE, PANCHO, JERRY, LITTLE LUIS , ANDRE, TITO ,DANNY AND PURPLE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR COMING OUT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 30 2008, 08:19 PM~10983802
> *ON BEHALF OF ALL FROM BLVD ACES MIA
> LUIS, WILLY, TALK A LOT, JASON, JOSE, PANCHO, JERRY, LITTLE LUIS , ANDRE, TITO AND PURPLE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS
> 
> ...


nah Dawg, thank you for a great time!!!!!!


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

big ups to blvd aces for that bangin picnic!!! i think that lowlow ratio is gettin better!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 30 2008, 09:26 PM~10984258
> *big ups to blvd aces for that bangin picnic!!!  i think that lowlow ratio is gettin better!!!
> *


x2


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 30 2008, 07:19 PM~10983802
> *ON BEHALF OF ALL FROM BLVD ACES MIA
> LUIS, WILLY, TALK A LOT, JASON, JOSE, PANCHO, JERRY, LITTLE LUIS , ANDRE, TITO ,DANNY AND PURPLE WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR COMING OUT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sucio138, COUPE DE BEAR, *IIMPALAA*, $SOUTHERN COMFORT$

wat up yo


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 30 2008, 01:10 PM~10981666
> *x2 i seen ya evil straight  driving ur schit homie!!!!!!!!
> you backed up ur quote for those who thought different here it is
> "ONE MAN BUILT...... R .O.......... trailer queen and still driving !!!!!!!!"
> ...


YES SIR I KEPT MY WORD.......... NOW IS TIME TO ENJOY THE CAR :biggrin: GOT A LITTLE SOMETHING NEW COMING OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DA PICS I TOOK OUT THERE...
















































































































MORE 2 COME*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MAAANDO, *mistake*

QUE BOLA?!!!! MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

WANT TO SAY THANKS TO BLVD ACES FOR A GREAT PICNIC. :biggrin: 













































JUST CLOWNING AROUND. :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 07:12 PM~10984574
> *x2
> *


X3 I COULDNT BELEIVE HOW MANY HOPPERS AND LOWRIDERS SHOWED UP AND NOBODY WAS SCARED TO CLICK THEIR SCHIT! WHAT A GREAT PICNIC


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

wuzza wuzza? i can finally come back 2 layitlow... my job had that websense shit up


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yoooooo wat good h0mie


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

HOMMIES DOWN SOUTH WHATS UP WITH MAKING THAT HANGOUT........ LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I NEED A DIFFERENTIAL....8.5 OR BETTER TO FIT A CUTLASS.....ANYONE KNOW OF A PLACE WITH GOOD PRICES AND GOOD WORK??


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 1 2008, 01:09 PM~10990147
> *HOMMIES DOWN SOUTH  WHATS UP WITH MAKING THAT HANGOUT........ LETS DO THIS  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thursday???? 9:00??............. :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 1 2008, 02:09 PM~10990650
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thursday???? 9:00??............. :biggrin:
> *


fo sho :biggrin: let everyone no down your way  ....were going to do it at southland mall?


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Bird Road....
152 and 117 ave....
or SouthLand Mall......

:dunno: 
which 1 would be even with the boys form da north!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*, -CAROL CITY-


:uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 1 2008, 04:29 PM~10990792
> *Bird Road....
> 152 and 117 ave....
> or SouthLand Mall......
> ...



Bird Road should be str8. but where on bird ?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

show #2 xtreme motor sports carnival


hop competion & car show
$500 in cash price hopp

SATURDAY
JULY 19,2008
11AM - 4PM
location 

u pull & pay orlando
1157 jetstream drive
orlando fl 32824

website www.xtrememotorsportscarnival.com

3 cars make a hop class
$200 cash price to single pump
$300 cash price to double pump

all cars must be present at location by 11am
 this happens in 19 days


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guy.. Most of you guys know who i am. I am a photographer for Lowrider Magazine.

I have been working to get Miami back on the map in the Lowrider community as most of you know.

I have been doing a lot of shooting in this new magazine from Lowrider called Readers Rides. If you dont know about it, go pick it up. 

I have an assigment for Readers Rides for the Winter issue. I am looking for Lowrider bicycles. These bicycles have to be custom and here is the catch. Whoever owns the bicycle has to have a father with a lowrider vehicle. They are looking for the Father/Son or Father/Daughter theme.

If anyone in South Florida fits this description let me know.

Thanks guys.

Phil "Cat Eyes"

P.S. My coverage from the picnic last Sunday will be featured in Lowrider Magazine. It was great picnic.. You guys always support strong.. Thanks for everything


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 1 2008, 02:29 PM~10990792
> *Bird Road....
> 152 and 117 ave....
> or SouthLand Mall......
> ...


I WOULD THINK THAT SOUTHLAND MALL WOULD BE THE BEST PLACE NO HEAT WITH COPS BIRD ROAD GOT TO MUCH HEAT WITH THE COPS OUT THERE.. THEY GET BOARD SO THEY START TO HERRASS EVERYONE ......I NO THE THE ****** UP NORTH DONT WANT TO COME DOWN AND DEAL WITH COPS TO .......


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale make offers


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 1 2008, 02:30 PM~10990805
> *Bird Road should be str8. but where on bird ?
> *


 :uh: YO HOMIE DOES IT BOTHER U TO DRIVE DOWN SOUTH ? BECAUSE I NO ALOT OF ****** DOWN HERE THAT DONT COMLAIN IN HOW FAR IS THE HANGOUT IN HIALEAH AND NOW OPALAKA......


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 1 2008, 07:50 PM~10991813
> *for sale make offers
> 
> 
> ...


a stack?


----------



## REALTALK!! (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 29 2008, 06:11 PM~10975963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


picnic was nice. too many chipers though


----------



## REALTALK!! (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 29 2008, 09:07 PM~10977310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


since when they let the vertgbody inboulverad ace??? :uh: :0


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 1 2008, 04:46 PM~10991778
> *I WOULD THINK THAT SOUTHLAND MALL WOULD BE THE BEST PLACE NO HEAT WITH COPS BIRD ROAD GOT TO MUCH HEAT WITH THE COPS OUT THERE.. THEY GET BOARD SO THEY START TO HERRASS EVERYONE ......I NO THE THE ****** UP NORTH DONT WANT TO COME DOWN AND DEAL WITH COPS TO .......
> *


x2


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK!!_@Jul 1 2008, 06:00 PM~10992201
> *since when they let the vertgbody inboulverad ace???  :uh:  :0
> *


It's not......he's Rollerz pres......South Dade....if you dont know.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANY1 GOT AN ALL 13" CHROME RIM....NEED TO HAVE 1 AS A SPARE LOL


----------



## REALTALK!! (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 1 2008, 06:10 PM~10992266
> *It's not......he's Rollerz pres......South Dade....if you dont know.
> *


prez.? south dade? ***** looks like it the only car they have :roflmao:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

The picnic was a great turn out. cant wait till july 19 till the next show..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, REALTALK!!, Dr.7thGate, M.Fuentes, *Made You A Hater*, sucio138

:wave: WAS GOOD *****!!! THE MISSION IS OVER 4 ME LOL


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK!!_@Jul 1 2008, 06:17 PM~10992320
> *prez.? south dade? ***** looks like it the only car they have :roflmao:
> *


Nah....they got more.....


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

much props 2 the aces the picnic was great! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

nice to see all them hoppers and street rides out there, never understood why ****** would take there shits apart and to the garage for 3 years for a once a year show. Nice to see everyone out on the street...sorry i missed it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 1 2008, 09:33 PM~10992449
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, REALTALK!!, Dr.7thGate, M.Fuentes, Made You A Hater, sucio138
> 
> ...


what mission fool :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK!!_@Jul 1 2008, 06:17 PM~10992320
> *prez.? south dade? ***** looks like it the only car they have :roflmao:
> *


first thing i wanna say is im going to give u a thumbs up for being the biggest man on lay it low for using a screen name that noone knows  you are the coolest guy in here just wanted u to no that :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 1 2008, 06:43 PM~10992530
> *nice to see all them hoppers and street rides out there, never understood why ****** would take there shits apart and to the garage for 3 years for a once a year show.  Nice to see everyone out on the street...sorry i missed it
> *


whats up fuentes :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 1 2008, 12:01 AM~10984997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lokkingt Good  :0


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 1 2008, 09:13 PM~10993363
> *whats up fuentes  :biggrin:
> *



up is a direction my *****!!

whats going on?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

heres just a few shots. i took more pics but im leaving them for the video. overall i didnt take alot of pics and i missed one hop (wasnt in the paprazzi mood i guess) but the video should be up in the next couple days.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10994274
> *up is a direction my *****!!
> 
> whats going on?
> *


oh shit now you got jokes :biggrin: chillen fool..........


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I'm going to post a small video of what i was able to take at the picnic. Gimme a few.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 1 2008, 06:10 PM~10992266
> *It's not......he's Rollerz pres......South Dade....if you dont know.
> *


x2 home new members should do research


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> since when they let the vertgbody inboulverad ace??? :uh: :0
> [/quote/
> :no: :no: :nosad: ROLLERZ ONLY PRESIDENT ~SOUTH DADE~ CHAPTER :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here is the link to the first video. I broke it up into 2 parts.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koSL2Dhm-jA


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Second video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvAqP_jUgUo


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 1 2008, 04:50 PM~10991813
> *for sale make offers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK!!_@Jul 1 2008, 06:17 PM~10992320
> *prez.? south dade? ***** looks like it the only car they have :roflmao:
> *


yeah well that one car is killing'em


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 1 2008, 05:44 PM~10992105
> *a stack?
> *


homie im trying to sell the car not parts :0


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10994274
> *up is a direction my *****!!
> 
> whats going on?
> *



Damn look at this dude...where u been fooool. u still got that monte or what?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK!!_@Jul 1 2008, 08:17 PM~10992320
> *prez.? south dade? ***** looks like it the only car they have :roflmao:
> *



ALWAYS A NEW ***** WANT TO START SHIT.........


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Heres a couple, I will post up more when i get a day OFF work :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 2 2008, 05:53 AM~10995651
> *yeah well that one car is killing'em
> *


back that up danny


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> > since when they let the vertgbody inboulverad ace??? :uh: :0
> > [/quote/
> > :no: :no: :nosad: ROLLERZ ONLY PRESIDENT ~SOUTH DADE~ CHAPTER :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 2 2008, 06:04 AM~10995681
> *ALWAYS A NEW ***** WANT TO START SHIT.........
> *



:uh: tell me about ,but what can we do :uh:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 2 2008, 06:52 AM~10995864
> *Heres a couple, I will post up more when i get a day OFF work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


them pics came out great :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> I WOULD THINK THAT SOUTHLAND MALL WOULD BE THE BEST PLACE NO HEAT WITH COPS BIRD ROAD GOT TO MUCH HEAT WITH THE COPS OUT THERE.. THEY GET BOARD SO THEY START TO HERRASS EVERYONE ......I NO THE THE ****** UP NORTH DONT WANT TO COME DOWN AND DEAL WITH COPS TO .......
> [/quote
> 
> Yea Southland mall would be Better:yes: :yes:
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 08:06 AM~10996170
> *sherrod & steve leave that dude alone let the ***** say what he wants he just aint got nothing better to do
> *


I FEEL YA HOMIE,   BUT NO MATTER WHAT IF NOTHING ELSE HE NEEDS TO
LEARN TO RESPECT ANYBODY ON HERE THAT HAS A CAR AND DROPPED STACKS INTO IT LIKE YOU DID AND A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW  YA FEEL ME.SO WITH THAT SAID ,IM GONNA LEAVE THAT INDIVIDUAL ALONE IN HIS OWN CATEGORY IM SURE HE KNOWS WHAT IT IS


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> > I WOULD THINK THAT SOUTHLAND MALL WOULD BE THE BEST PLACE NO HEAT WITH COPS BIRD ROAD GOT TO MUCH HEAT WITH THE COPS OUT THERE.. THEY GET BOARD SO THEY START TO HERRASS EVERYONE ......I NO THE THE ****** UP NORTH DONT WANT TO COME DOWN AND DEAL WITH COPS TO .......
> > [/quote
> >
> > Yea Southland mall would be Better:yes: :yes:
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: i see you


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my turbo regal is for sale no motor or trans 8.5 is still in the car 1700





























pm me if interested


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

if some one wants to buy it and sell me the rear end....let me know


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 1 2008, 04:53 PM~10991828
> *:uh: YO HOMIE DOES IT BOTHER U TO DRIVE DOWN SOUTH ? BECAUSE I NO ALOT OF ****** DOWN HERE THAT DONT COMLAIN IN HOW FAR IS THE HANGOUT IN HIALEAH AND NOW OPALAKA......
> *


  HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH SOUNDS GOOD ABOUT TIME FOR A CHANGE, HOPE IT WORKS OUT IF YALL BOYS KNOW HOW TO BEHAVE,BOYS DOWN IN HOMESTAND LIKE ROLLIN N LOWLYFE SHOULD LIKE DIZ,AM DOWN GO HOPE DA BOYS IN HIA N OPALOCKA R DOWN GET A LIL TASTE OF THE SOUTH  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm148/G...ars-pussy_1.jpg :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2008, 02:05 PM~10996969
> *my turbo regal is for sale no motor or trans 8.5 is still in the car 1700
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats the back of the crib, its been soooo long??? :0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 1 2008, 01:09 PM~10990147
> *HOMMIES DOWN SOUTH  WHATS UP WITH MAKING THAT HANGOUT........ LETS DO THIS  :biggrin:
> *


  THERES NO QUESTION ABOUT DA HOMIES DOWN SOUTH MAKIN DIZ HAPPEN  WAT ABOUT HIA N OPALOCKA R THEY DOWN TO RIDE TILL DA WHEELS FALL OFF I BEEN TO THAT MALL DOWN SOUTH SOUNDS LIKE PERFECT SPOT BIG LOT ALOT LIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like Oscar's Moters back there :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2008, 11:05 AM~10996969
> *my turbo regal is for sale no motor or trans 8.5 is still in the car 1700
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

come on oscar....part it!! lol


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 2 2008, 07:53 AM~10995651
> *yeah well that one car is killing'em
> *



KILLING WHO BLVD ACES , I THINK UR WRONG CUZ I THINK THE BADEST LOWRIDER CLUB IN MIAMI IS THE ACES OR WHERE U TALKING ABOUT UR CLUB  AND THAT TWO DOOR BUCKET LINCOLN THAT WAS AT THE PICNIC 

NOT STARTING SHIT BUT JUST ASKING


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Jul 2 2008, 11:30 AM~10997165
> *KILLING WHO BLVD ACES , I THINK UR WRONG CUZ I THINK THE BADEST LOWRIDER CLUB IN MIAMI IS THE ACES OR WHERE U TALKING ABOUT UR CLUB    AND THAT TWO DOOR BUCKET LINCOLN THAT WAS AT THE PICNIC
> 
> NOT STARTING SHIT BUT JUST ASKING
> *


BLVD ACES PROBABLY IS THE BEST CLUB..THEY GOT NICE AZZ RIDEZ,, BUT THERS ALOT OF CLUBS IN MIAMI..UCE HAS SOME CLEAN ASS RIDEZ TOO :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 2 2008, 10:14 AM~10997031
> * THERES NO QUESTION ABOUT DA HOMIES DOWN SOUTH MAKIN DIZ HAPPEN  WAT ABOUT HIA N OPALOCKA R THEY DOWN TO RIDE TILL DA WHEELS FALL OFF  I BEEN TO THAT MALL DOWN SOUTH SOUNDS LIKE PERFECT SPOT BIG LOT ALOT LIGHT  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Jul 2 2008, 10:30 AM~10997165
> *KILLING WHO BLVD ACES , I THINK UR WRONG CUZ I THINK THE BADEST LOWRIDER CLUB IN MIAMI IS THE ACES OR WHERE U TALKING ABOUT UR CLUB    AND THAT TWO DOOR BUCKET LINCOLN THAT WAS AT THE PICNIC
> 
> NOT STARTING SHIT BUT JUST ASKING
> *


 :0 THATS YOUR OPION AM PRETTY SURE ORTHER PEOPLE THINK DIFFERENT ABOUT ORTHER CLUBS


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

OK DUVAL UCE HAS NICE CARS IN MIAMI BUT YOU ONLY SEE TWO CARS ALL THE TIME 

AND FOR 305 LOW WHO ELSE IS BAD CLUB ON LOWRIDERS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 2 2008, 11:37 AM~10997223
> *:0 THATS YOUR OPION AM PRETTY SURE ORTHER PEOPLE THINK DIFFERENT ABOUT ORTHER CLUBS
> *


TRUE I THNK MIAIMI HAS THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN THE STATE OF FLORIDA...THE RIDES THAT ARE BUILT DON'T GET ENOUGH RESPECT FROM LOW RIDER MAGAZINE..THATS WHY IT WAS BADD ASS TO HAVE THAT PIC NIC..FLORIDA REPP THAT SHIT TO THE FULLEST :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Jul 2 2008, 10:40 AM~10997258
> *OK DUVAL UCE HAS NICE CARS IN MIAMI BUT YOU ONLY SEE TWO CARS ALL THE TIME
> 
> AND FOR 305 LOW  WHO ELSE IS BAD CLUB ON LOWRIDERS
> *


CLASSIC ANGLES,LOWLFYE,UCE IT TAKES YRS TO GET UP THERE TO GET THAT TYPE OF RESPECT IN THE SHOWS N STREETS YEA ITS TRU THEY GOT BAD AZZ RIDES BUT THEY AINT THE BEST CLUB


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 2 2008, 11:46 AM~10997317
> *CLASSIC ANGLES,LOWLFYE,UCE IT TAKES YRS TO GET UP THERE TO GET THAT TYPE OF RESPECT IN THE SHOWS N STREETS YEA ITS TRU THEY GOT BAD AZZ RIDES BUT THEY AINT THE BEST CLUB
> *


 :uh: X2 :biggrin: CAN'T WE JUST GET ALONG


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

everyone is gonna swear up and down that there club is the best...

every club has its own thing..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

dont worry about UCE we doin our thang


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

ALITE LETS STOP ALL THIZ TALKIN ONLINE, LETS DO THE DAMM THANG LIKE TRU RYDERS DO IT ON DA STREETS LETS RIDE OUT TOMM NITE DOWN SOUTH AT CUTLER RIDGE MALL AT 9PM OR DO U ALL WANA WAIT TO NEXT PINIC :0 TOMM NITE HANGOUT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

DEPINGA HERE WE GO 

GUYS PLEASE NOTICE ITS TWO PEOPLE TALKING SHIT 
ONLY HAVE BEEN ON LAY IT LOW FOR LESS THAN 4 MONTHS 
THEY TRYING TO GET THERE POST NUMBERS UP


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jul 2 2008, 11:06 AM~10997474
> * ALITE LETS STOP ALL THIZ TALKIN ONLINE, LETS DO THE DAMM THANG LIKE TRU RYDERS DO IT ON DA STREETS LETS RIDE OUT TOMM NITE DOWN SOUTH AT CUTLER RIDGE MALL AT 9PM OR DO U ALL WANA WAIT TO NEXT PINIC  :0 TOMM NITE HANGOUT
> *


2x!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Jul 2 2008, 10:30 AM~10997165
> *KILLING WHO BLVD ACES , I THINK UR WRONG CUZ I THINK THE BADEST LOWRIDER CLUB IN MIAMI IS THE ACES OR WHERE U TALKING ABOUT UR CLUB    AND THAT TWO DOOR BUCKET LINCOLN THAT WAS AT THE PICNIC
> 
> NOT STARTING SHIT BUT JUST ASKING
> *


naw ***** i mean killing 90% of the game..and dont worry bout my club ***** we put in nuff work half of the old school ****** out right now used to be in second to none and what some ****** are doing now we been did.ask somebody new jack.since '92'.and bout my dog with the lincoln come nose up and hop something?thats even if you got something cuz ****** that talk dont have shit..


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jul 2 2008, 11:06 AM~10997474
> * ALITE LETS STOP ALL THIZ TALKIN ONLINE, LETS DO THE DAMM THANG LIKE TRU RYDERS DO IT ON DA STREETS LETS RIDE OUT TOMM NITE DOWN SOUTH AT CUTLER RIDGE MALL AT 9PM OR DO U ALL WANA WAIT TO NEXT PINIC  :0 TOMM NITE HANGOUT
> *


 :0 SO THERE S A HANGOUT TOMM NITE??DOWN SOUTH HOPE ITS A GOOD TRUN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

FIDEL CASTRO Y DONT YOU GO PLAY ON YOUR PLAYSTATION OR YOUR NINTENDO AND LEAVE ALL THIS DRAMA OF WHICH CAR CLUB IS BETER THAN THE OTHER, YOU GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO, EVERYONE RUNS THERE CLUB THE WAY THEY WANT ....AND BY THE WAY I BUILT MY CAR FOR ME NOT TO COMPETE WITH OTHER CLUBS SO STOP WITH THE DRAMA  AND BY THE WAY ITS OFFICIAL SPOKE TO A COUPLE POLICE OFFICERS THAT I NO AND THEY NO ABOUT THE HANG OUT ALREADY THEYLL BE PASSING BY ONCE AND A WHILE TO SEE IF EVERYTHING IS OK.....SO BEHAVE R SELVES AND WE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT....  SOUTHLAND MALL TOMMOROW 9:OO


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 04:25 PM~10998441
> *FIDEL CASTRO Y DONT YOU GO PLAY ON YOUR PLAYSTATION OR YOUR NINTENDO AND LEAVE ALL THIS DRAMA OF WHICH CAR CLUB IS BETER THAN THE OTHER, YOU GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO, EVERYONE RUNS THERE CLUB THE WAY THEY WANT ....AND BY THE WAY I BUILT MY CAR FOR ME NOT TO COMPETE WITH OTHER CLUBS SO STOP WITH THE DRAMA   AND BY THE WAY ITS OFFICIAL SPOKE TO A COUPLE POLICE OFFICERS THAT I NO AND THEY NO ABOUT THE HANG OUT ALREADY THEYLL BE PASSING BY ONCE AND A WHILE TO SEE IF EVERYTHING IS OK.....SO BEHAVE R SELVES AND WE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT....   SOUTHLAND MALL TOMMOROW 9:OO
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 01:25 PM~10998441
> *FIDEL CASTRO Y DONT YOU GO PLAY ON YOUR PLAYSTATION OR YOUR NINTENDO AND LEAVE ALL THIS DRAMA OF WHICH CAR CLUB IS BETER THAN THE OTHER, YOU GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO, EVERYONE RUNS THERE CLUB THE WAY THEY WANT ....AND BY THE WAY I BUILT MY CAR FOR ME NOT TO COMPETE WITH OTHER CLUBS SO STOP WITH THE DRAMA   AND BY THE WAY ITS OFFICIAL SPOKE TO A COUPLE POLICE OFFICERS THAT I NO AND THEY NO ABOUT THE HANG OUT ALREADY THEYLL BE PASSING BY ONCE AND A WHILE TO SEE IF EVERYTHING IS OK.....SO BEHAVE R SELVES AND WE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT....   SOUTHLAND MALL TOMMOROW 9:OO
> *


thats wazza homie :thumbsup: tryin keep the lowrider game alive dat spot is perfect between apple bs n da bank alot lite  tom nite at 9pm somethang to do on thurs nites finally


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 03:25 PM~10998441
> *FIDEL CASTRO Y DONT YOU GO PLAY ON YOUR PLAYSTATION OR YOUR NINTENDO AND LEAVE ALL THIS DRAMA OF WHICH CAR CLUB IS BETER THAN THE OTHER, YOU GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO, EVERYONE RUNS THERE CLUB THE WAY THEY WANT ....AND BY THE WAY I BUILT MY CAR FOR ME NOT TO COMPETE WITH OTHER CLUBS SO STOP WITH THE DRAMA   AND BY THE WAY ITS OFFICIAL SPOKE TO A COUPLE POLICE OFFICERS THAT I NO AND THEY NO ABOUT THE HANG OUT ALREADY THEYLL BE PASSING BY ONCE AND A WHILE TO SEE IF EVERYTHING IS OK.....SO BEHAVE R SELVES AND WE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT....   SOUTHLAND MALL TOMMOROW 9:OO
> *



X 2


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL IN NEED OF AN ALL CHROME 13" RIM...NEED 2 HAVE 1 AS A SPARE.


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Is There Still Gonna Be A Hangout Tonight Or We Just Moving To Thursday Now


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 03:25 PM~10998441
> *FIDEL CASTRO Y DONT YOU GO PLAY ON YOUR PLAYSTATION OR YOUR NINTENDO AND LEAVE ALL THIS DRAMA OF WHICH CAR CLUB IS BETER THAN THE OTHER, YOU GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO, EVERYONE RUNS THERE CLUB THE WAY THEY WANT ....AND BY THE WAY I BUILT MY CAR FOR ME NOT TO COMPETE WITH OTHER CLUBS SO STOP WITH THE DRAMA   AND BY THE WAY ITS OFFICIAL SPOKE TO A COUPLE POLICE OFFICERS THAT I NO AND THEY NO ABOUT THE HANG OUT ALREADY THEYLL BE PASSING BY ONCE AND A WHILE TO SEE IF EVERYTHING IS OK.....SO BEHAVE R SELVES AND WE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT....   SOUTHLAND MALL TOMMOROW 9:OO
> *



seen your one regal with several looks in alot of magazines, but the looks of it on the street is the best


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 2 2008, 01:32 PM~10998512
> *thats wazza homie :thumbsup: tryin keep the lowrider game alive dat spot is perfect between apple bs n da bank alot lite   tom nite at 9pm somethang to do on thurs nites finally
> *


4sho!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 1 2008, 09:58 PM~10994379
> *heres just a few shots. i took more pics but im leaving them for the video. overall i didnt take alot of pics and i missed one hop (wasnt in the paprazzi mood i guess) but the video should be up in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice pictures Joe !! :thumbsup: ...but when did you take mines?...lol..cause i damn sure don't remeber taking that pic...lol...I guess by that time i was already gone.. :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, 94pimplac,* SwitchHitter*, knight time, BUBBA-D, Lowridergame305, creepin cutty

WAS GOOD *****!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 2 2008, 01:45 PM~10998625
> *Is There Still Gonna Be A Hangout Tonight Or We Just Moving To Thursday Now
> *


  ITS GOIN DOWN THURSDAY,I THINK ITS BETTA DAY TO DO IT, LIKE BAK IN DA DAYS IN DA OLD HANGOUT ON 8 STREET THURSDAY NITES


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 2 2008, 01:50 PM~10998664
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, 94pimplac, SwitchHitter, knight time, BUBBA-D, Lowridergame305, creepin cutty
> 
> ...


Chillen Cuhz !!... :cheesy: how's the car doing?.. everything str8 now?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

dam whats bigger the bottle or jose :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2008, 02:05 PM~10998785
> *http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v394/Tek...SC03492copy.jpg[/img]
> dam whats bigger the bottle or jose :biggrin:
> *


Damn i see you got jokes Mr. Blvd Aces!!!...lol.. :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 2 2008, 04:56 PM~10998708
> *Chillen Cuhz !!... :cheesy:  how's the car doing?.. everything str8 now?
> *


YEA FINALLY... GOT EVERYTHIN BAK 2GETHER... JUST LOOKIN FOR A 13" SPARE TO CARRY WIT ME FROM NOW JUST INCASE...GOT SOME NEW SPRINGS FOR THE FRONT AND COUPLE MORE SHYT...SHOULD BE READY 2 HIT THA OPA LOKA HANGOUTS BY NEXT WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2008, 05:05 PM~10998785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAT AINT RITE LUIS LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANY1 BULDIN A 98-02 TOWNCAR...GOT A SHELLTOP READY 2 WRAP IN CANVAS... EVERYTHING INCLUDED. DOOR MOLDINGS AND ALL CHROME TRIMMINGS... LET ME KNOW!!!!!! PME ME FOR PRICE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 2 2008, 01:46 PM~10998638
> *seen your one regal with several looks in alot of magazines, but the looks of it on the street is the best
> *


thanks homie  ...youll see it more ofthen now :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2008, 02:05 PM~10998785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the looks of it the bottle got more waste :roflmao: ....whats the name of the hotel god dammit!!!!!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 2 2008, 01:50 PM~10998672
> * ITS GOIN DOWN THURSDAY,I THINK ITS BETTA DAY TO DO IT, LIKE BAK IN DA DAYS IN DA OLD HANGOUT ON 8 STREET THURSDAY NITES
> *


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 2 2008, 11:43 AM~10997281
> *TRUE I THNK MIAIMI HAS THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN THE STATE OF FLORIDA...THE RIDES THAT ARE BUILT DON'T GET ENOUGH RESPECT FROM LOW RIDER MAGAZINE..THATS WHY IT WAS BADD ASS TO HAVE THAT PIC NIC..FLORIDA REPP THAT SHIT TO THE FULLEST  :biggrin:
> *



Florida???? the whole east coast...name one city on the east coast who has the quality of cars we do?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

i hope you guys know what your doing with that southland hangout....the Cutler Bay police department is HQ'd in the parking lot of that mall


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 2 2008, 06:52 AM~10995864
> *Heres a couple, I will post up more when i get a day OFF work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Damn...Blued out..... :biggrin:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

i'm down to ride on thursday as long as everyone acts right there souldn'tbe any problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Shit im heading out tonite.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jul 2 2008, 11:06 AM~10997474
> * ALITE LETS STOP ALL THIZ TALKIN ONLINE, LETS DO THE DAMM THANG LIKE TRU RYDERS DO IT ON DA STREETS LETS RIDE OUT TOMM NITE DOWN SOUTH AT CUTLER RIDGE MALL AT 9PM OR DO U ALL WANA WAIT TO NEXT PINIC  :0 TOMM NITE HANGOUT
> *


Lets do this.......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 2 2008, 02:11 PM~10998835
> *ANY1 BULDIN A 98-02 TOWNCAR...GOT A SHELLTOP READY 2 WRAP IN CANVAS... EVERYTHING INCLUDED. DOOR MOLDINGS AND ALL CHROME TRIMMINGS... LET ME KNOW!!!!!! PME ME FOR PRICE
> *


half or full???


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

where is there a hangout tonight?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 2 2008, 03:54 PM~10999546
> *i hope you guys know what your doing with that southland hangout....the Cutler Bay police department is HQ'd in the parking lot of that mall
> *


fuentes i already spoke to a couple of cops that work tommorow night there should not be a problem we just cant act stupid  so u coming or what?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 2 2008, 04:09 PM~10999640
> *Lets do this.......
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 05:14 PM~10999667
> *fuentes i already spoke to a couple of cops that work tommorow night there should not be a problem we just cant act stupid   so u coming or what?
> *


more than likely...i live like 4 minutes from there


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 02:18 PM~10998893
> *the looks of it the bottle got more waste :roflmao: ....whats the name of the hotel god dammit!!!!!
> *


:angry: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 2 2008, 04:23 PM~10999729
> *:angry:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:.....by the way who painted your car? that bitch looks wet!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 04:25 PM~10999738
> *:uh:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:.....by the way who painted your car? that bitch looks wet!! :biggrin:
> *


Lol...someone that goes by the name of EVIL CONEVIL... :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 2 2008, 06:40 PM~10999854
> *Lol...someone that goes by the name of EVIL CONEVIL... :biggrin:
> *


:wave: whats up pimpin???


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Jul 2 2008, 04:45 PM~10999895
> *:wave: whats up pimpin???
> *


chillen hommie!!.. Glad to see, you made it down here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 2 2008, 06:46 PM~10999904
> *chillen hommie!!.. Glad to see, you made it down here.. :thumbsup:
> *


yeah homie it was nice meeting you. i really enjoyed the picnic. ya'll put it down homie :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jul 1 2008, 06:18 PM~10992324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REGAL... I THINK IT'S THE SAME ONE I SEE EVERYDAY AFTER WORK OFF OF ANDREWS AVE REAL CLEAN.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 2 2008, 07:09 PM~10999641
> *half or full???
> *


FULL TOP FRANK.... :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 2 2008, 04:17 PM~11000119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just bought a 1968 Impala SS, I am in 954 where are the meets and event at and when???
















:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2008, 06:29 PM~11000613
> *HEAVErollerz90
> *


hello sir how are you?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 2 2008, 07:20 PM~11000563
> *I just bought a 1968 Impala SS, I am in 954 where are the meets and event at and when???
> 
> 
> ...


................NICE, THERE IS A 200+ CAR HANGOUT EVERY FRIDAY, University Dr and 595 (TOWER SHOPS) starts at 6pm till around 10.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

yes I know of that meet, i have buddies that attend


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 2 2008, 05:17 PM~11000117
> *FULL TOP  FRANK.... :biggrin:
> *


coo...thx..if it was 1/2 i woulda been interested


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 2 2008, 07:20 PM~11000563
> *I just bought a 1968 Impala SS, I am in 954 where are the meets and event at and when???
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 2 2008, 05:17 PM~11000119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best MIA has Had  im after u


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

So the hang out is thursday nite or wat???? where?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 2 2008, 10:34 PM~11002653
> *So the hang out is thursday nite or wat???? where?
> *


yes southland mall down south us-1 and like 200 st look for the apllebees to your left hand side..........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING MIAMI BROWARD AND THE REST OF FLORIDA.....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning all


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

hey guys i got some 13's for sale 3 are in good conditions 1 is bent got brand new tires, adapters, selling seperate or all together.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

didnt some one need 13's??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Jul 3 2008, 06:07 AM~11003958
> *hey guys i got some 13's for sale 3 are in good conditions 1 is bent got brand new tires, adapters, selling seperate or all together.
> *


YEA FINALLY... GOT EVERYTHIN BAK 2GETHER... JUST LOOKIN FOR A 13" SPARE TO CARRY WIT ME FROM NOW JUST INCASE...GOT SOME NEW SPRINGS FOR THE FRONT AND COUPLE MORE SHYT...SHOULD BE READY 2 HIT THA OPA LOKA HANGOUTS BY NEXT WEEK 


HERE YA GO BIG HOMIE HIT EM UP THERE GO'S UR 13'S RIGHT HERE!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Jul 3 2008, 06:07 AM~11003958
> *hey guys i got some 13's for sale 3 are in good conditions 1 is bent got brand new tires, adapters, selling seperate or all together.
> *


YEA FINALLY... GOT EVERYTHIN BAK 2GETHER... JUST LOOKIN FOR A 13" SPARE TO CARRY WIT ME FROM NOW JUST INCASE...GOT SOME NEW SPRINGS FOR THE FRONT AND COUPLE MORE SHYT...SHOULD BE READY 2 HIT THA OPA LOKA HANGOUTS BY NEXT WEEK 

THIS WAS A POST TO HELP THE RED LINCOLN FIND SUM 13'S


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Jul 3 2008, 09:07 AM~11003958
> *hey guys i got some 13's for sale 3 are in good conditions 1 is bent got brand new tires, adapters, selling seperate or all together.
> *


How much for one?


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 10:57 PM~11002835
> *yes southland mall down south us-1 and like 200 st look for the apllebees to your left hand side..........
> *



Damn y so Far !!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 3 2008, 07:33 AM~11004271
> *Damn y so Far !!
> *


try something new ....


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 3 2008, 09:33 AM~11004271
> *Damn y so Far !!
> *


  FOR THE BOYS THAT AINT SCARE TO COME DOWN SOUTH N MAKE DIZ HAPPEN N SHOW THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE,IF U COMIN FROM NORTH U GET OFF ON 200ST WHICH IS CARIBEAN BLVD U MAKE RIGHT N GO WEST TO US 1 MAKE A LEFT THE MALL IS ON YOUR LEFT SIDE BETWEEN THE APPLE BEES N THE BANK SEE ALL THE TRU RYDERS 2NITE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 2 2008, 04:14 PM~10999667
> *fuentes i already spoke to a couple of cops that work tommorow night there should not be a problem we just cant act stupid   so u coming or what?
> *


  hey wen the hia hangout 1started a few yrs bak it started wit a few cars da cops would just pass by then came doz that dont know how to act,till the cops got complains n kicked us out, so y not try diz out n make diz happenwe just gotta know how to behave wen we get there  n THANKZ TO THAT HOMIE TRYIN PUT DIZ TOGETHER N TALKIN TO THE COPS BETTA THAN BEIN AT HOME, RYDIN OUT IN YO LOW LOW OR BIG RIM ON THURSDAY NITES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 3 2008, 09:04 AM~11004809
> * hey wen the hia hangout 1started a few yrs bak it started wit a few cars da cops would just pass by then came doz that dont know how to act,till the cops got complains n kicked us out, so y not try diz out n make diz happenwe just gotta know how to behave wen we get there  n THANKZ TO THAT HOMIE TRYIN PUT DIZ TOGETHER N TALKIN TO THE COPS BETTA THAN BEIN AT HOME, RYDIN OUT IN YO LOW LOW OR BIG RIM ON THURSDAY NITES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


4 sho homie just trying to keep this alive :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, EXECUTION


:wave:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jul 3 2008, 08:31 AM~11004626
> * FOR THE BOYS THAT AINT SCARE TO COME DOWN SOUTH N MAKE DIZ HAPPEN N SHOW THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE,IF U COMIN FROM NORTH U GET OFF ON 200ST WHICH IS CARIBEAN BLVD U MAKE RIGHT N GO WEST TO US 1 MAKE A LEFT THE MALL IS ON YOUR LEFT SIDE BETWEEN THE APPLE BEES N THE BANK SEE ALL THE TRU RYDERS 2NITE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 3 2008, 09:52 AM~11005092
> *MISTER ED, EXECUTION
> :wave:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Orale wuz good street king


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Jul 3 2008, 01:45 PM~11005498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



s'happenin fellas.. :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 3 2008, 03:16 PM~11006189
> *s'happenin fellas.. :wave:
> *



sup pimp


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 3 2008, 03:20 PM~11006221
> *sup pimp
> *



shit..good seein you fuckerz this weekend..


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SUP WILLY


----------



## REALTALK!! (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jul 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11002257
> *best MIA has  Had    im after u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your bucket will never come close to this car


----------



## REALTALK!! (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 3 2008, 07:33 AM~11004271
> *Damn y so Far !!
> *


fuck that...we still got our hialeah hangouts...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn i missed the party


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 3 2008, 03:49 PM~11006467
> *damn i missed the party
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK!!_@Jul 3 2008, 03:41 PM~11006394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  your bucket will never come close to this car
> *



funny. you even know what that homie has?


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

got this for sale or trade 4200 obo everything works street or show u choose
IMG]http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/Despingue2007/ree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

786-399-1829


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*YO TALK ALOT DANNY WUTS GOOD WIT DAT GAME WE TALKED BOUT MA *****!!! WE DOWN OR WUT FOOL*  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

Summertime super Show Specials
By Vanderslice Customs

**For the first 10 customers only**(possible more, just depends)

Rob Vanderslice will travel to your shop or house to “pattern” your ride!
We are offering the lowest prices ever for out of state exposure.
So for award winning patterns give us a call, probly only time we will ever run this,

we will travel anywhere national or international


******Basic requirements: vehicle must be pre-based, flaked and inter clear coated
then sanded with 600 grit. Travel arrangements and lodging (economy).
Customer to provide all materials needed excluding spray equipment.**********


Prices are as follows:
$2000 Sample A... ROOF JOB ..UP TO 3 COLORS





















$3000 Sample B... EXTERIOR ONLY, GHOST PATTERNS, 1 COLOR





















$4000 Sample C... MULTI-COLOR UP TO 2 COLORS. ($500 ea additional color)



































For any shop or car clubs that books 3 or more cars will be given an additional $500.00 off..

** save money if you line up more paint jobs on one trip, you all can split airfare, hotel.

hit us up 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com






:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 3 2008, 09:17 AM~11003991
> *YEA FINALLY... GOT EVERYTHIN BAK 2GETHER... JUST LOOKIN FOR A 13" SPARE TO CARRY WIT ME FROM NOW JUST INCASE...GOT SOME NEW SPRINGS FOR THE FRONT AND COUPLE MORE SHYT...SHOULD BE READY 2 HIT THA OPA LOKA HANGOUTS BY NEXT WEEK
> 
> THIS WAS A POST TO HELP THE RED LINCOLN FIND SUM 13'S
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jul 3 2008, 08:31 AM~11004626
> * FOR THE BOYS THAT AINT SCARE TO COME DOWN SOUTH N MAKE DIZ HAPPEN N SHOW THE LOWRIDER GAME IS STILL ALIVE,IF U COMIN FROM NORTH U GET OFF ON 200ST WHICH IS CARIBEAN BLVD U MAKE RIGHT N GO WEST TO US 1 MAKE A LEFT THE MALL IS ON YOUR LEFT SIDE BETWEEN THE APPLE BEES N THE BANK SEE ALL THE TRU RYDERS 2NITE
> *



scared of wat????? maybe of that gas how high that shit is to ride so far LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MY PICS FROM LAST SUNDAY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=417979&st=0


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jul 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11002257
> *best MIA has  Had    im after u
> *


get your ticket early cause the line is long  just remember first come first served


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 3 2008, 05:34 PM~11007263
> *scared of wat????? maybe of that gas how high that shit is to ride so far LOL
> *


LMAO X2 4 REAL


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jul 2 2008, 10:44 PM~11002257
> *best MIA has  Had    im after u
> *


all you have to say is when and were. or just on sept 7 in Georgia we'll b there


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 3 2008, 02:34 PM~11007263
> *scared of wat????? maybe of that gas how high that shit is to ride so far LOL
> *


Shit you dont hear us complaining when we ride.......Opa Loka, Broward, Orlando....all over the state....... :biggrin: :biggrin: but it's all good though.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats good d hows everything ma *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 3 2008, 10:26 PM~11009087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, chichi on 13
:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

That lac is lookin real clean homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 3 2008, 07:27 PM~11009096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking raw ass fuk ma *****


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT!! Im uploading some pics of those who came out tonight to the hangout...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

THE PICS LOOK GOOD.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Jul 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11009862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it looks like a good turn out for being the first time it was held .....


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

looks like it turned out good. maybe ill pass by next time.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 3 2008, 09:58 PM~11010041
> *it looks like a good turn out for being the first time it was held .....
> *


yeah it wasnt bad


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 3 2008, 09:37 PM~11009898
> *
> *


pics came out great homie


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

real nice pics Miguel.. :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 3 2008, 12:14 PM~11006171
> *Orale wuz good  street king
> *



:uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: what up pimp..........


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 4 2008, 12:55 AM~11010394
> *:uh:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: what up pimp..........
> *


WUSUP FOOL


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:





































Real nice pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Tight work Miguel...   First night off to a good start..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 4 2008, 06:50 AM~11011613
> *Tight work Miguel...    First night off to a good start..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: 
Good turn out, str8 chillin!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 4 2008, 05:01 AM~11011421
> *GOOD MORNING
> 
> 
> ...


x2 to all yall homies!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

happy 4th...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

UPLOADING BOULEVARD ACES PICNIC PICS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 3 2008, 10:26 PM~11009087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN DANNY BADASS PATTERNS!!!!!!! AND NO STIFFIES EITHER... GOOD JOB *****!!!!! KEEP BENDING DAT TAPE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

happy b.day SwitchHitter


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 4 2008, 09:22 AM~11012169
> *happy b.day SwitchHitter
> *


ttt


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ENJOY IM OUT!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol had to do it...sorry *****, sorry oscar...lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 4 2008, 10:25 AM~11012481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol hell naw thats cold :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Big UPs To CHULOW For Them PIcs Of Last Nites Hang Out And To Evil Aswell For Driving The Vert Out There As Well 


See Yall Out There Next Week


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 4 2008, 10:26 AM~11012489
> *lol hell naw thats cold  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 4 2008, 09:22 AM~11012169
> *happy b.day SwitchHitter
> *


Thanks Ma ***** !! :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 4 2008, 01:56 PM~11012631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now just a lil closer


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, *Magik007*

:wave: WUZ UP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 4 2008, 11:25 AM~11012803
> *Thanks Ma ***** !!  :cheesy:
> *




HAPPY B-BAY ***** :biggrin: LIL JOSE GROWING UP :tears:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Jul 3 2008, 07:36 PM~11009180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, *ROLLIN LUXURY*


:wave:WUZ UP *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, 305low, HEAVErollerz90

:wave:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11009862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  GOOD TRUN OUT LASTNITE AT THE HANGOUT FOR BIENG THE 1ST TIME,STR8 CHILLEN,COPS PASS BY A FEW TIMES N NUTTIN HAPPEN  MADD PROPS TO ALL THE RYDERS DAT CAME ESPECIALLY DA FEW DAT CAME FROM FAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dominicano3o5_@Jul 3 2008, 02:34 PM~11007263
> *scared of wat????? maybe of that gas how high that shit is to ride so far LOL
> *


maybe theres nuttin to be scare of,n yea we all understand how much gas gona up,but wen u got hangouts like diz poppin once a week y not give a try and support the game props to that homie driven dat show regal to the hangout it takes alot love ,to just ride like a tru ryder props to all doz 4 makin happen lets keep doin it


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 4 2008, 04:49 PM~11013599
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY
> :wave:WUZ UP *****
> *


CHILLEN HOMIE JUST FINISHED SPRAYING MY SPARE RIM...BOUT 2 CLEAR IT NOW...SUP WIT CHU...WUSUP FOR TONITE?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 4 2008, 10:48 AM~11012285
> *DAMN HOMIE.... U HAVE A 8000.00 CAM. AND THEM PICS ARE OFF THE HOOK AND U TAKE THAT FUCKED UP PIC OF ME   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 4 2008, 02:49 PM~11013844
> *
> *


  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

AND I THOUGHT IT WAS AN AWARD WINNER


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 4 2008, 11:25 AM~11012481
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CLOWNIN ASS *****. U MUST B BORED HUH. GO FINISH UR FUCKIN CAR PUSSY BITCH SO WE CAN RIDE ALREADY....* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 4 2008, 04:03 PM~11014131
> *CLOWNIN ASS *****. U MUST B BORED HUH. GO FINISH UR FUCKIN CAR PUSSY BITCH SO WE CAN RIDE ALREADY.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY 4th OF JULY PIMPN :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 4 2008, 11:05 AM~11012681
> *Big UPs To CHULOW For Them PIcs Of Last Nites Hang Out And To Evil Aswell For Driving The Vert Out There As Well
> See Yall Out There Next Week
> *


THANKS HOMIE ,HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEK IT WILL BE BETTER BUT IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

evil how many people went


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 4 2008, 02:14 PM~11013691
> *maybe theres nuttin to be scare of,n yea we all understand how much gas gona up,but wen u got hangouts like diz poppin once a week y not give a try and support the game props to that homie driven dat show regal to the hangout it takes alot love ,to just ride like a tru ryder props to all doz 4 makin happen lets keep doin it
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 4 2008, 06:21 PM~11014629
> *evil how many people went
> *


15 -20 CARS MAYBE MORE OR LESS ,BUT IT WAS STRAIGHT AS FUCK


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 4 2008, 04:14 PM~11013949
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD NI99A! ONE LUV


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Happy 4th...............


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 3 2008, 10:31 PM~11009135
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, chichi on 13
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wat dey do


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

96' lincoln

que vola *****


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 5 2008, 11:34 AM~11016909
> *96' lincoln
> 
> que vola *****
> *


 que vuelta ***** u lost as fuck!


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

were in miami can i do a Slip Yoke for Driveshaft?


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm: ....... 94pimplac`


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IM LOOKING FOR AIR COMPRESOR FOR AIRBAG SET UP. SOMEONE HAD POSTED LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO THAT THEY WAS SELLING 1 ON HERE, HIT ME UP


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 5 2008, 09:49 AM~11016948
> *que vuelta  ***** u lost as fuck!
> *


workin *****! u n ur 'dalmation lincoln' were in front of me ther other day


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 5 2008, 10:12 AM~11017038
> *:nicoderm: ....... 94pimplac`
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 5 2008, 12:15 PM~11017058
> *workin *****! u n ur 'dalmation lincoln' were in front of me ther other day
> *



LMAOOO! thanks. dayum u see me and u dont say nothin . your a good friend !


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 5 2008, 10:20 AM~11017085
> *LMAOOO! thanks. dayum u see me and u dont say nothin . your a good friend !
> *


u turned. :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

PHOTO SHOOT 2DAY


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whats goin down 2nite?

new car & im eager 2 ride sumwhere


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*LOWS FROM LAST LAFF PRODUCTION FEATURIN ME FOR HIS HIGH RYDER DVD COMIN SOON...*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 5 2008, 11:44 AM~11017181
> *PHOTO SHOOT 2DAY
> 
> 
> ...



*TIGHT WORK WE ALL SHOULD'VE RHODE OUT AFTER LOL... DA BEACH WAS GOOD TILL DA FUCKIN CLOWDS STARTED PULL IN...DE PINGA* :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, hialeah305boyz, djbizz1, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, DANNY305*


*WUTZ GOOD MA ******....


YO DANNY WUTZ UP WIT DA GAME HOMIE LOL WE READY FOOL*


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 5 2008, 10:58 AM~11017241
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, hialeah305boyz, djbizz1, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, DANNY305
> WUTZ GOOD MA ******....
> ...


wuzza *****? nice pix!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 5 2008, 12:01 PM~11017248
> *wuzza *****? nice pix!
> *



THX HOMIE...HOWS EVERYTHIN WIT U FOOL N DA FAM...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

cool


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 5 2008, 11:05 AM~11017267
> *THX HOMIE...HOWS EVERYTHIN WIT U FOOL N DA FAM...
> *


workin bro like a burro. lil man gettin bigger. just got me a crib


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Big ups to ***** and dem aces da wips are lookin clean ass fuk


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 5 2008, 01:58 PM~11017241
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, hialeah305boyz, djbizz1, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, DANNY305
> WUTZ GOOD MA ******....
> we in spring training still lol</span>*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 5 2008, 10:44 AM~11017181
> *PHOTO SHOOT 2DAY
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!!!! TTT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MY HOMEBOY SELLIN HIS RIDE... ASKIN 9,500 OBO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 5 2008, 01:44 PM~11017181
> *PHOTO SHOOT 2DAY
> 
> 
> ...


WHODIS CAR LOOKIN GOOD...DANNY NEXT SUNDAY 
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 5 2008, 04:00 PM~11017721
> *WHODIS CAR LOOKIN GOOD...DANNY NEXT SUNDAY
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


you to fool :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY+Jul 5 2008, 01:00 PM~11017721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: GET READY ***** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Whos Going?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 5 2008, 05:06 PM~11018812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn+Jul 5 2008, 12:11 PM~11017282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE LMAO... JUST LET ME KNO IN TIME... *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Island Stylin', *COUPE DE BEAR*

what up man did you find a new ride yet


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Lil' photo shoot yesterday


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jul 5 2008, 07:30 PM~11019353
> *Lil' photo shoot yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pic's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my boy phill must be exhausted from taking all them pics this weekend


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 5 2008, 07:06 PM~11018812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was at the last show and it was great... Show some love and go to this show, it just might change your life.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

3 Members: HEAVErollerz90, Made You A Hater
i called u culero


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 5 2008, 10:25 PM~11019774
> *my boy phill must be exhausted from taking all them pics this weekend
> *


..........he still ain't done, more today. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 6 2008, 05:55 AM~11021014
> *..........he still ain't done, more next sunday . :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

wus good miami.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANY1 BUILDING A 98-02 BUBBLE LINCOLN....GOT A FULL SHELLTOP READY TO GET WRAPPED IN CANVAS...GOT ALL DOOR MOLDINGS AND AND ALL CHROME TRIMMINGS FOR IT...ASKING 150 OBO...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 14 2008, 11:55 PM~10871511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 5 2008, 05:12 PM~11018833
> *ILL BE OUT THERE
> *


GOOD CUZ I WAS GONNA GO TO THIS SHOW,SO WE RIDE 2GETHA!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..........NEW MEMBER OF THE 25TH STREET RIDERS. :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 6 2008, 02:08 PM~11021882
> *GOOD CUZ I WAS GONNA GO TO THIS SHOW,SO WE RIDE 2GETHA!!
> *


me two :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 6 2008, 11:35 AM~11022025
> *me two  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: good then the Ace's will be there!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 6 2008, 11:12 AM~11021908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 6 2008, 02:12 PM~11021908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


G'd up. 25th puttin' it down.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

So who is the new owner of the 60 rag?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2008, 02:04 PM~11022440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ISN'T THAT UR NEW CAR :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 6 2008, 11:08 AM~11021882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

heres my quik video for the picnic. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XTfu9E77rg4


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, [*COLOR=red]creepin cutty[/COLOR], Made You A Hater*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa danny...did you measure that shit?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, creepin cutty, Made You A Hater

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i put in my rear end ...but i need to cut my drive shaft


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 6 2008, 02:24 PM~11022908
> *wassa danny...did you measure that shit?
> *



YEAH ITS 29 TALL AND 58 WIDE...I CALLED U YESTERDAY


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh shit did u leave a message....?

well do u want it that big?? i have paper to cut it 24" tall and w/e wide it comes out to be that should be like between 30"-36"?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 6 2008, 02:52 PM~11022708
> *heres my quik video for the picnic.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XTfu9E77rg4
> *




TIGHT WORK ON DA VIDEO HOMIE. LIK ALWAYS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 6 2008, 02:32 PM~11022950
> *oh shit did u leave a message....?
> 
> well do u want it that big?? i have paper to cut it 24" tall and w/e wide it comes out to be that should be like between 30"-36"?
> *



NAW I DIDNT... ALRIGHT THATS OK CALL ME UP


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 6 2008, 03:25 PM~11022919
> *i put in my rear end ...but i need to cut my drive shaft
> *



*YES SIRE ALMOST READY 2 RIDE!!!*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 6 2008, 04:52 PM~11022708
> *heres my quik video for the picnic.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XTfu9E77rg4
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

looks like lowriding is back in Miami again. Good to see cars again .....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 6 2008, 06:22 PM~11023722
> *looks like lowriding is back in Miami again. Good to see cars again .....
> *



*4REAL... NOW IT'S TIME 4 ANOTHER RIDE OUT PART 2...* :biggrin: :0


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm selling a lift for a G-BODY . It's going with everything front springs, spindles, upper a-arms, shocks, rear differential,rear springs and shocks, upper and lower trailing arms, and extended drive shaft. FITS UP TO 28'S . $1,200 Could be installed also. holla at me. (305)244-8570 or (305)244-7632


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 6 2008, 09:23 PM~11024561
> *4REAL... NOW IT'S TIME 4 ANOTHER RIDE OUT PART 2... :biggrin:  :0
> *


X2!!! another ride out would be nice!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 6 2008, 08:23 PM~11024561
> *4REAL... NOW IT'S TIME 4 ANOTHER RIDE OUT PART 2... :biggrin:  :0
> *


might motivate me to finish the car ...ya never know..lol Finally see Romie got his Caddi out. looks nice. Anybody got more pics of that charcoal grey regal from the big C.A


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 4 2008, 07:48 PM~11014720
> *15 -20 CARS MAYBE MORE OR LESS ,BUT IT WAS STRAIGHT AS FUCK
> *



we doing that shit again this week or what?????


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 6 2008, 10:23 PM~11024561
> *4REAL... NOW IT'S TIME 4 ANOTHER RIDE OUT PART 2... :biggrin:  :0
> *



CONO ALL IT TOOK WAS ONE GOOD ASS PICNIC TO WAKE PEOPLE UP  

WE ALL NEED TO GO TO THAT SHOW ON JULY 19 LITTLE SHOWS IS WHERE IT ALL STARTS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

back to back shows


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 7 2008, 10:57 AM~11027369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SEE THIS IS WHAT IS KILLING THE SPORT IN MIAMI YOU HAVE A CAR NO PROBLEM BUT 50 DOLLARS TO PUT A CAR IN AND THEN 10 TO GO SEE THE SHOW THATS WHY PEOPLE LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME AND JUST GO TO SEE WHO ENTERED THERE CAR IT SHOULD BE 15 TO ENTER A CAR AND 25-30 TO GET IN YOU'LL HAVE MORE CARS THIS IS WHY YOU ONLY GET 35 TO 50 CARS 

NOT HATING JUST SAYING THE TURTH


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 7 2008, 08:11 AM~11027422
> *SEE THIS IS WHAT IS KILLING THE SPORT IN MIAMI YOU HAVE A CAR NO PROBLEM BUT 50 DOLLARS TO PUT A CAR IN AND THEN 10 TO GO SEE THE SHOW THATS WHY PEOPLE LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME AND JUST GO TO SEE WHO ENTERED THERE CAR IT SHOULD BE 15 TO ENTER A CAR AND 25-30 TO GET IN YOU'LL HAVE MORE CARS THIS IS WHY YOU ONLY GET 35 TO 50 CARS
> 
> NOT HATING JUST SAYING THE TURTH
> *


u right do....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 7 2008, 11:15 AM~11027441
> *u right do....
> *


AT LEAST SOMEONE UNDERSTANDS :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

PEOPLE THAT HAVE THESE SHOWS DO UNDERSTAND THAT THE CARS MAKE THE SHOWS NOT THE PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 7 2008, 12:11 PM~11027422
> *SEE THIS IS WHAT IS KILLING THE SPORT IN MIAMI YOU HAVE A CAR NO PROBLEM BUT 50 DOLLARS TO PUT A CAR IN AND THEN 10 TO GO SEE THE SHOW THATS WHY PEOPLE LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME AND JUST GO TO SEE WHO ENTERED THERE CAR IT SHOULD BE 15 TO ENTER A CAR AND 25-30 TO GET IN YOU'LL HAVE MORE CARS THIS IS WHY YOU ONLY GET 35 TO 50 CARS
> 
> NOT HATING JUST SAYING THE TURTH
> *


50 BUCKS , FUC DAT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 7 2008, 11:43 AM~11027579
> *50 BUCKS , FUC DAT
> *


 :werd:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 7 2008, 08:43 AM~11027579
> *50 BUCKS , FUC DAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats what i was thinkin too

i really aint a fan of those carshowking things , i only went 2 1 & i didnt like it at all

like 10 cars showed up & shit was boring


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

X2


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 7 2008, 09:14 AM~11027750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats what i was thinkin too
> ...


THATS THE FUCKING TRUTH THAT SHIT IS RIGGED FROM THE GET GO ANYWAYS!
PLUS THAT ***** KEEPS YOU OUT THERE TILL DARK JUST TO GET THAT LITTLE ASS TROPHY.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 7 2008, 01:13 PM~11027746
> *:werd:
> *


GO AHEAD AND PAY THE 50 BUT I KNOW I WONT B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: HELLO M.I.A


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

i rather go to that show on the 19th pay 10 to get in and have a good as time n then ride to the beach at night rather than pay 40 bucks on sunday n do the same thing in the sun i mean damn cut sum slack on the registration fees n maybee more cars would enter but w.e. big ups to tha lowrider scene coming back out


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

see if it was $40 but it had an artist or 2 and a wet t-shirt contest then MAYBEEEEE.. but $40-$50 can kiss my ass.. thats disturbing my mod $$


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

if it was 40$ and included 3 entrances then yeah....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

Danny this is what u want??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo fuk that shit every body back to Watson island every Sunday what yall think make a chilling spot take the fam.. chill with the boys and look at cars i think it would be str8 ass fuk


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 7 2008, 02:42 PM~11028269
> *see if it was $40 but it had an artist or 2 and a wet t-shirt contest then MAYBEEEEE.. but $40-$50 can kiss my ass.. thats disturbing my mod $$
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 7 2008, 03:14 PM~11028552
> *yo fuk that shit every body back to Watson island every Sunday what yall think make a chilling spot take the fam.. chill with the boys and look at cars i think it would be str8 ass fuk
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 7 2008, 09:22 AM~11027788
> *GO AHEAD AND PAY THE 50 BUT I KNOW I WONT B THERE  :biggrin:
> *


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I aint goin out there. I rather spend 50 bux on liquor. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 7 2008, 03:44 PM~11029285
> *Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I aint goin out there. I rather spend 50 bux on liquor.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 AMEN MY BROTHA LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

QUICK CAM PHONE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 01:26 PM~11029576
> *QUICK CAM PHONE PICS  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good u drunk! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 7 2008, 07:57 AM~11027369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this dude this morning he said it was going to be indoors and it was going to be real good but than he was like you have to be there by ten thirty or you cant get in . ten thirty am + 40 dollars and a toy = nobody is going


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

interior looks clean tito what's up with the last picture where you trying to hold the heineken and take a picture at the same time :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 01:57 PM~11029785
> *i seen this dude this morning he said it was going to be indoors and it was going to be real good but than he was like you have to be there by ten thirty or you cant get in . ten thirty am + 40 dollars and a toy = nobody is going
> *


x2 :uh: 


> interior looks clean tito what's up with the last picture where you trying to hold the heineken and take a picture at the same time :cheesy:
> 
> heineken?? SHIT!!! a str8 MICKEYS malt liq is what he drinks! lol


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

*ok guys i got a good topic here to start.

i know everyone wants to attend a car show and compete especially since their is no lowrider show and anything worth coming to.

i would like to know just to know what does eveyone want to see in a car show. and what do you expect to see. i wanna know details. as far as what kind of classes of cars you guys would like to see. let mw know post up what you all think*.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 01:26 PM~11029576
> *QUICK CAM PHONE PICS  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




SHIT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> interior looks clean tito what's up with the last picture where you trying to hold the heineken and take a picture at the same time :cheesy:





> x2 :uh:
> 
> 
> > interior looks clean tito what's up with the last picture where you trying to hold the heineken and take a picture at the same time :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 7 2008, 10:48 AM~11028316
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: YEAH FRANKIE THATS THE ONE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> interior looks clean tito what's up with the last picture where you trying to hold the heineken and take a picture at the same time :cheesy:



LOL THANKS...NAW ITS A WATER BOTTLE :biggrin: 



> x2 :uh:
> 
> 
> > interior looks clean tito what's up with the last picture where you trying to hold the heineken and take a picture at the same time :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

fuck that candy ass show


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 7 2008, 09:11 AM~11027422
> *SEE THIS IS WHAT IS KILLING THE SPORT IN MIAMI YOU HAVE A CAR NO PROBLEM BUT 50 DOLLARS TO PUT A CAR IN AND THEN 10 TO GO SEE THE SHOW THATS WHY PEOPLE LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME AND JUST GO TO SEE WHO ENTERED THERE CAR IT SHOULD BE 15 TO ENTER A CAR AND 25-30 TO GET IN YOU'LL HAVE MORE CARS THIS IS WHY YOU ONLY GET 35 TO 50 CARS
> 
> <span style='color:red'>NOW DAT'S WUT DA FUCK I'M TALKIN BOUT ANOTHER FUCKIN RIDEOUT!!!! :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUT ELSE IS UP IN DA MIAMI...YO TALK ALOT DANNY WE GOTTA DO DAT GAME MA ***** N HAVE A FUCKIN TRIP MA *****....WE READY 4 DAT SHIT ....*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 02:26 PM~11029576
> *QUICK CAM PHONE PICS  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*TIGHT WORK MI NICOYA ASS ***** LOL*


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

got some 22in status for sale and also i got 3 13's left holla if interested 
asking 50 without adaptor tires are new pm me if interested


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Jul 7 2008, 06:04 PM~11030227
> *got some 22in status for sale and also i got 3 13's left holla if interested
> asking 50 without  adaptor tires are new pm  me if interested
> *


BET THAT UP FOR THAT 13" ***** LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 7 2008, 06:01 PM~11030204
> *TIGHT WORK MI NICOYA ASS ***** LOL
> *


 NICOYA HASTA LA POYA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

no prob


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 04:09 PM~11030262
> *NICOYA HASTA LA POYA!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*4 SHO MA *****!!! ALL DAYYYY * :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*IM DOWN WITH ANOTHER RIDE OUT. PLUS I DIDNT GET TO GO TO THE LAST ONE AND SEEN THE PICS, THE SHITTT. FUCK IT IM RIDING TO THE BEACH THIS WEEKEND, SATURDAY NITE AND SUNDAY AFTERNOON*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 7 2008, 05:20 PM~11030328
> *IM DOWN WITH ANOTHER RIDE OUT. PLUS I DIDNT GET TO GO TO THE LAST ONE AND SEEN THE PICS,  THE SHITTT.  FUCK IT IM RIDING TO THE BEACH THIS WEEKEND, SATURDAY NITE AND SUNDAY AFTERNOON
> *


did u get the PM i sent u?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Im down for another ride out 2! last one was str8 as fuk!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

*WASSUP EVERYONE!!! *

ITS ABOUT TIME I MADE A PROFILE HERE! LOL. :biggrin: 





BEFORE. . . .


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

THIS ME ******!!! LOL.

















BEFORE WIT THE DAYTONS...


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 7 2008, 07:04 PM~11030698
> *THIS ME ******!!! LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


post nudes


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 7 2008, 04:18 PM~11030829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

nice grill


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

whens dat rideout goin be ;] im down for anotha one


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 7 2008, 03:31 PM~11030419
> *did u get the PM i sent u?
> *


yeah i did, it for my boy, he was out of town, i hit you up tomorrow when i talk to him


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WUSUP DANNY HOWS THA LAC COMIN OUT... U GOT THE CLEAR?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY, CADILLAC D
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 05:46 PM~11031534
> *WUSUP DANNY HOWS THA LAC COMIN OUT... U GOT THE CLEAR?
> *




GOING GOOD ***** N YEAH I GOT IT. IT WILL BE DONE BY THE END OF THE WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 7 2008, 05:52 PM~11031599
> *ROLLIN LUXURY, CADILLAC D
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZ UP HOT BUNGEE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jul 7 2008, 08:52 PM~11031599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STR8 STR8...U GOT THE SAME CLEAR OR U WENT WITH THA 1 I GOT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D, GUIDO, ROLLIN LUXURY, Florida City, *STR8CLOWNIN CADDI*, *Lowridergame305*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 06:07 PM~11031721
> *:wave:
> STR8 STR8...U GOT THE SAME CLEAR OR U WENT WITH THA 1 I GOT
> *



THE ONE I USED B4


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D, 59IMPALAon24s, sucio138, GUIDO, Florida City, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, Lowridergame305

:biggrin: *WUZ UP WHITE BOY *:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jul 7 2008, 06:11 PM~11031765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT LOOKS HARD AS FUCK I LIKE THAT COLOR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LUIS, 

CAN I GET AN APPLICATION?


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> LUIS,
> 
> CAN I GET AN APPLICATION?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> you a fool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2008, 07:20 PM~11031853
> *LUIS,
> 
> CAN I GET AN APPLICATION?
> ...


X2 A LOAN APPLICATION THAT IS....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 7 2008, 07:24 PM~11031887
> *X2 A LOAN APPLICATION THAT IS....
> *


 :biggrin: X-2


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 7 2008, 06:11 PM~11031765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Fukin Beautiful !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

NUDES or it aint YOU


> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 7 2008, 06:04 PM~11030698
> *THIS ME ******!!! LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DE PINGA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

she's alive


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

[email protected]$TA BITCH85....


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 7 2008, 06:04 PM~11030698
> *THIS ME ******!!! LOL.
> 
> 
> ...



I remember you..you was sweating my boys pink regal from da 81thurd :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 07:36 PM~11032640
> *she's alive
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN ITS COMING BACK OUT ***** ITS BEEN A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, GbodyonD's, GUIDO, DOUBLE-O

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

will this ride out be on sunday???????


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2008, 12:09 AM~11033135
> *WHEN ITS COMING BACK OUT ***** ITS BEEN A WHILE :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'am talking about 
Bring it back :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 11:36 PM~11032640
> *she's alive
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GUIDO, bigchevysandbusas, *CADILLAC D*, GbodyonD's


:wave: :wave: :wave: im here board ass fuck.....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 7 2008, 08:15 PM~11033203
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GUIDO, bigchevysandbusas, CADILLAC D, GbodyonD's
> 
> ...



*HELL YEAH*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 7 2008, 11:18 PM~11033244
> *HELL YEAH
> *


START SANDIN THEM BATTS THEN ***** AND PREP EM SINCE U SO BORED LOL..


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 7 2008, 08:11 PM~11031765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea where i might be able to purchase one of these?!? i got a kid on da way n id like to get one n fix it up!! thanks


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 08:20 PM~11033276
> *START SANDIN THEM BATTS THEN ***** AND PREP EM SINCE U SO BORED LOL..
> *



HELL NAW ***** 2MOROW :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jul 7 2008, 08:28 PM~11033389
> *Any idea where i might be able to purchase one of these?!? i got a kid on da way n id like to get one n fix it up!! thanks
> *



TRY EBAY U CAN FIND EM THERE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 7 2008, 10:57 PM~11032930
> *I remember you..you was sweating my boys pink regal from da 81thurd  :0
> *






WHY YOU HATIN??? DAT PINK REGAL WAS RAW *****!! WTF? THE RAWEST PINK REGAL OUT THERE!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL...I FEEL U *****.. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, ROLLIN LUXURY


WUZ UP ***** WHEN U GONNA BRING ME THE PIECE SO I CAN PAINT THAT SHIT 4 U


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:20 PM~11033276
> *START SANDIN THEM BATTS THEN ***** AND PREP EM SINCE U SO BORED LOL..
> *


lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11033416
> *WHY YOU HATIN??? DAT PINK REGAL WAS RAW *****!! WTF? THE RAWEST PINK REGAL OUT THERE!!
> *


:0 GUESS U NEVER SAW THIS PINK REGAL.. THIS A THROWBACK COUPLE YEARS BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 7 2008, 11:32 PM~11033435
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, ROLLIN LUXURY
> WUZ UP ***** WHEN U GONNA BRING ME THE PIECE SO I CAN PAINT THAT SHIT 4 U
> *


ASAP I NEED TO GIVE IT 2 U ASAP BEFORE SUNDAY hno: LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11033469
> *:0  GUESS U NEVER SAW THIS PINK REGAL.. THIS A THROWBACK COUPLE YEARS BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: DAM THATS WAY BAK N LOOK AT JAYS TWIN :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:34 PM~11033469
> *:0  GUESS U NEVER SAW THIS PINK REGAL.. THIS A THROWBACK COUPLE YEARS BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




UR REGAL WAS STR8 TOO, I LOVE G-BODIES. AS YOU CANT SEE...LOL.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WE SOME BORED AS ****** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 7 2008, 11:38 PM~11033521
> *UR REGAL WAS STR8 TOO, I LOVE G-BODIES. AS YOU CANT SEE...LOL.
> *


LOL THATS THE HOMIE JAYSONS REGAL NOT MINE...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 7 2008, 11:39 PM~11033530
> *WE SOME BORED AS ****** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL 4 REAL... IM BORED ASS FUCK WITH THIS COLD BEER IN MY HAND. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11033549
> *LOL THATS THE HOMIE JAYSONS REGAL NOT MINE...LOL  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: WATCH OUT ***** U GONNA GET TACKELD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL...I BETTER RUN LOL... IMMA MYSPACE SURF LMAO FOR A LIL AND THEN HIT CLUB BED WITH DJ PILLOW LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11033600
> *LOL...I BETTER RUN LOL... IMMA MYSPACE SURF LMAO FOR A LIL AND THEN HIT CLUB BED WITH DJ PILLOW LOL
> *



:biggrin: BITCH UR FUCKED UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STOP DRINKING BITCH


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: *WUZ UP CUT DE BEAR *:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *LANNGA305*, chuggers, ROLLIN LUXURY, lacrosseondubs

:biggrin: OH SHIT ***** CREEPIN THREW :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 7 2008, 08:09 PM~11033135
> *WHEN ITS COMING BACK OUT ***** ITS BEEN A WHILE :biggrin:
> *


hopefully soon but only time will tell at least the bitch starts now :biggrin:


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 7 2008, 08:56 PM~11033812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



There he goes in his hyundai..lol..Yeah get em twinkie..lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

my man big mike....... :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 PM~11032640
> *she's alive
> 
> 
> ...


I like this monte. Nice work. id put some 22's and keep it clean.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2008, 12:56 AM~11033812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 CREEPIN ***** :nicoderm: LOL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

wut up eddie


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *Evelitog*, MISTER ED, *96' lincoln, Boulevard305, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

danny, let me know how that shit turn out!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *LANNGA305
*

still creepin ?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 8 2008, 11:06 AM~11036162
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, LANNGA305
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 8 2008, 06:20 AM~11035982
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Evelitog, MISTER ED, 96' lincoln, Boulevard305, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11035982
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Evelitog, MISTER ED, 96' lincoln, Boulevard305, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*JULY 20 FOR DA RIDE OUT??????????*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2008, 12:20 PM~11036883
> *JULY 20 FOR DA RIDE OUT??????????
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11036883
> *JULY 20 FOR DA RIDE OUT??????????
> *


  SOUNDS GOOD FOR ANOTHER RIDE OUT,BUT IT BE BETTA IF WE MAKE IT A FEW WEEKS FROM NOW,SO THE WORD CAN GET AROUND ABOUT A CRUISE N GIVE A FEW OUT THERE TO GET THERE RIDES READY,THERE ALOT OUT THERE DAT DONT GO ON LAYITLOW N WOULD LIKE TO RIDE TO, MAYBE DIZ TIME WE MEET UP AT REDS TO THE GROVE ALL WAY TO THE BEACH :cheesy: ??????????????


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

wus good miami!! im ready for dat rideout again :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 8 2008, 10:33 AM~11036957
> * SOUNDS GOOD FOR ANOTHER RIDE OUT,BUT IT BE BETTA IF WE MAKE IT A FEW WEEKS FROM NOW,SO THE WORD CAN GET AROUND ABOUT A CRUISE N GIVE A FEW OUT THERE TO GET THERE RIDES READY,THERE ALOT OUT THERE DAT DONT GO ON LAYITLOW N WOULD LIKE TO RIDE TO, MAYBE DIZ TIME WE MEET UP AT REDS TO THE GROVE ALL WAY TO THE BEACH  :cheesy: ??????????????
> *



*UNDERSTANDABLE BUT DA 19TH THERES A SHO SO THE NEXT DAY HAVIN A CRUISE WOULD B GOOD... WIT JUST DA ****** FROM LAYITLOW WELL B GOOD N CHILLIN ANYWAYS CUZ THEM OTHA ****** B DA ONES FUCKIN R HANGOUT 4 US ANYWAYS U FEEL ME...*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn it i wanna finish my fucking car already!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 8 2008, 10:21 AM~11036894
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



WUTS GOOD MA *****... WUT GOOD WIT DAT TRAINNIN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*IF ANYTHIN ON JULY 27 DA WEEKEND AFTER??? W/E ATLONGS AS WE GET A DATE STR8...*


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2008, 12:54 PM~11037133
> *IF ANYTHIN ON JULY 27 DA WEEKEND AFTER??? W/E ATLONGS AS WE GET A DATE STR8...
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2008, 09:54 AM~11037133
> *IF ANYTHIN ON JULY 27 DA WEEKEND AFTER??? W/E ATLONGS AS WE GET A DATE STR8...
> *


  n if diz goin down pray it to god it dont rain us :uh: cuz u know how it is in da summer but it neva rains at da beach so lest keep dat in mind


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2008, 09:54 AM~11037133
> *IF ANYTHIN ON JULY 27 DA WEEKEND AFTER??? W/E ATLONGS AS WE GET A DATE STR8...
> *


***** u know that shit would be gangster one at the first week of the month and at the end of every month and always keep it those Sundays i think it wold be raw


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low+Jul 8 2008, 10:58 AM~11037157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DAT WOULD B GOOD ASS FUCK 2 MAKE IT OFFICIAL 4 EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH A RIDEOUT????*


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2008, 10:02 AM~11037191
> *DAM ***** U HAD 2 BRING DA RAIN HUH  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DAT WOULD B GOOD ASS FUCK 2 MAKE IT OFFICIAL 4 EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH A RIDEOUT????
> *


  sounds good homie, but we tryed diz out before n people n mia get bored its the truth, a cruise has to be somethang more dat u lookin forward to just watin to happen people but there efforts there car to brind them it would be betta


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2008, 09:50 AM~11037099
> *
> UNDERSTANDABLE BUT DA 19TH THERES A SHO SO THE NEXT DAY HAVIN A CRUISE WOULD B GOOD... WIT JUST DA ****** FROM LAYITLOW WELL B GOOD N CHILLIN ANYWAYS CUZ THEM OTHA ****** B DA ONES FUCKIN  R HANGOUT 4 US ANYWAYS U FEEL ME...
> *


  but props to u i see were u comin fromtryin put somethang together 4 all off us to keep this game alive ,but just doin these ride out in the summer durin the day :uh: it gets all worry but hope it works out wateva the plans be


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LETS DO DIS RIDEOUT THING . IM DOWN


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

wuz up miami im down for that ride out when and where ???


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 8 2008, 11:12 AM~11037262
> * but props to u i see were u comin fromtryin put somethang together 4 all off us to keep this game alive ,but just doin these ride out in the summer durin the day  :uh: it gets all worry but hope it works out wateva the plans be
> *



*ITS BETTER DURIN DA DAY CUZ DATS DA TIME EVERY1 CARS STAND OUT MORE...*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

PEOPLE ARE REALY READY TO HAVE FUN IN MIAMI


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 5 2008, 08:06 PM~11018812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BLVD ACES MIAMI WILL BE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 06:31 AM~11036019
> *danny, let me know how that shit turn out!
> *



I WILL ***** IMA C IF I DO IT RITE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Jul 8 2008, 04:39 PM~11039006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MAGENTA GONNA LOOK BADDDDDD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, 79 linc, *INKSTINCT003*

que bola?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 8 2008, 04:39 PM~11039006
> *BLVD ACES MIAMI WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


and the 2 door box :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anyone needs vynil stickers or stencils let me know...

i'm more into doing stencils but i can do w/e u want....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 8 2008, 02:36 PM~11038974
> *PEOPLE ARE REALY READY TO HAVE FUN IN MIAMI
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 05:31 PM~11040264
> *anyone needs vynil stickers or stencils let me know...
> 
> i'm more into doing stencils but i can do w/e u want....
> *




HOMIE DOES GOOD WORK :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thanks....

ask cadillac d, i just did some shit for him...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 07:53 PM~11040419
> *thanks....
> 
> ask cadillac d, i just did some shit for him...
> *


I dont wanna fuck with your hustle homie but if anyone needs vinyls done too holler at me if cutty cant get with you.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 07:53 PM~11040419
> *thanks....
> 
> ask cadillac d, i just did some shit for him...
> *


I TOLD DANNY WHAT I WANTRED BUT ANDYWAYA IMMA HOLLA AT CHU IN A LIL BIOT 2 SHOPW U WAHTA I NEED FRANKIE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 8 2008, 01:22 PM~11038867
> *ITS BETTER DURIN DA DAY CUZ DATS DA TIME EVERY1 CARS STAND OUT MORE...
> *


chill in a spot during the day and take over ocean at night like everyone that goes there own way naw im talking about just one big line up all over that bitch    its up to yall


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 8 2008, 04:08 PM~11040120
> *and the 2 door box :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty+Jul 8 2008, 04:31 PM~11040264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ***** DOES GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: STENCIL CAME OUT GOOD AS FUCK THANKS FRANKIE :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn ***** tight work that shit came out hard......


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 06:31 PM~11041211
> *damn ***** tight work that shit came out hard......
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS ***** IMA HOLLA AT U SOON 4 ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anytime....

oh and please mention at what time at night i was working on it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 06:37 PM~11041276
> *anytime....
> 
> oh and please mention at what time at night i was working on it  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: YUP I GOT THAT BITCH AT 1030 LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11041208
> *:biggrin: STENCIL CAME OUT GOOD AS FUCK THANKS FRANKIE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo one time for bigtimemods.com for cutting my drive shaft...they doin some crazy shit....all i gotta say it 8 doors


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *LANNGA305*, BLAZED96

WUZ UP ***** U BEEN LOST


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11041208
> *:biggrin: STENCIL CAME OUT GOOD AS FUCK THANKS FRANKIE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



damnnnn, that shit looks good bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 8 2008, 07:15 PM~11041663
> *damnnnn, that shit looks good bro....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2008, 08:34 PM~11041860
> *THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 8 2008, 07:35 PM~11041869
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...
> *



:biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*CADILLAC D*
what up fool.....today me an my boy finish the roof :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha, damn you posted em quick...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 8 2008, 11:06 PM~11042186
> *haha, damn you posted em quick...
> *


ya man....now just the bumperz than Im done...we need to ride to the u-pick for something that I need


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

str8, hopefully they got some g-bodies now...ay we can get the jack there...i remeber seein em by where you pay...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

damn, i gotta stop eatin so much cuban food...wife's killin me...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2008, 07:52 PM~11042048
> *CADILLAC D
> what up fool.....today me an my boy finish the roof :biggrin:
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD DAWG :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 8 2008, 11:33 PM~11042468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol you dum fool...start going to the park with her and the kid's than


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2008, 11:37 PM~11042503
> *LOOKING GOOD DAWG :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks alot man*we started working on it to late but I just had got out of work n wanted to finish it but tommor ill take better pics anywayz how the fam doing


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2008, 09:52 PM~11042048
> *CADILLAC D
> what up fool.....today me an my boy finish the roof :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn, my boy doing the got damn thizzle....looking good, homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

so wussup wit that ride out 

is it on da 20 or what??

****** gotta call da day off from work


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jul 8 2008, 07:52 PM~11042048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

lookin gangsta d tight work.....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2008, 07:31 PM~11041208
> *:biggrin: STENCIL CAME OUT GOOD AS FUCK THANKS FRANKIE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



*SEE I KNO WUT MY DAWG CAN DOOOOO!!! TIGHT WORK DANNY BITCH LOOKIN SICK ASS FUCK...*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 8 2008, 10:14 PM~11042895
> *so wussup wit that ride out
> 
> is it on da 20 or what??
> ...



*I THINK ON THE 27TH WOULD B GOOD BUT EVERY1 HASNT TALK MUCH BACK BOUT IT...* :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*I JUST SEEN DA DADDY OF ALL DADDY HONDA!!!!! GODDDD DDDAAAAMMMM!!!!! TRUST ME IT WILL B OUT SUNDAY READY 2 SHO NO GAMES!!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thankz every one* :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

my boy ev0L doing tha damn thang doing what he knows best laying down that wet ass kandy


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 8 2008, 11:32 PM~11043928
> *my boy ev0L doing tha damn thang doing what he knows best laying down that wet ass kandy
> 
> 
> ...


and that bitch aint cut and buffed yet  straight jelly :biggrin: ........ wnnna thank MO for coming through and laying the pinstrpping


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 9 2008, 12:59 AM~11043715
> *ROLLIN C.C coming hard 08!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have this interior for sale for the low pm me if interested


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*YA GOTTA LOVE THE MOVEMENT IN DADE AND BROWARD...... *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

o is that from the turbo regal????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 9 2008, 12:33 AM~11044273
> *i have this interior for sale for the low pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...



interior looks familiar

:uh: 

how much for the gauge cluster with the little glass?

call me


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 8 2008, 11:33 PM~11042468
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

The wife is killin you man.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 9 2008, 07:10 AM~11044617
> *interior looks familiar
> 
> :uh:
> ...




yea isnt that the car u " HELPED " when the other person had it ?? :uh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2008, 07:52 PM~11042048
> *CADILLAC D
> what up fool.....today me an my boy finish the roof :biggrin:
> 
> ...


TTT looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2008, 10:52 PM~11042048
> *CADILLAC D
> what up fool.....today me an my boy finish the roof :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: cant wait to see it done! good work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 8 2008, 08:31 PM~11042436
> *str8, hopefully they got some g-bodies now...ay we can get the jack there...i remeber seein em by where you pay...
> *



what u need??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2008, 08:52 PM~11042048
> *CADILLAC D
> what up fool.....today me an my boy finish the roof :biggrin:
> 
> ...



TIGHT WORK MA *****


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

loooking for a g-body frame ...... and a trunk for a buick regal....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 9 2008, 09:34 AM~11045634
> *loooking for a g-body frame ...... and a trunk for a buick regal....
> *



yo pm me ur number dawg i needa holla at you right quick


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 9 2008, 11:34 AM~11045634
> *loooking for a g-body frame ...... and a trunk for a buick regal....
> *



YO THERES A JUNKYARD IN BROWARD THAT GOT A FEW REGALS.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

adress or name please??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 9 2008, 11:44 AM~11045702
> *adress or name please??
> *



ITS A U-PICK ON 441 AND 595


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 9 2008, 10:44 AM~11045702
> *adress or name please??
> *



*OYE FRANKY IMMA SWING BY UR CRIB MA *****!!! IS IT ON YET???* :biggrin: :0  :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

na he gonna cut tha bitch today...but hey you can help!!! i get home at like 6-6:30


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 9 2008, 11:51 AM~11045749
> *ITS A U-PULL IT ON 441 AND 595
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 9 2008, 12:51 PM~11045749
> *ITS A U-PICK ON 441 AND 595
> *


AHH YES.... i call that place camaro heaven


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HERE IT IS 

U Pull It
4301 South State Rd 7 
Hollywood, FL 33314 Map


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 9 2008, 10:56 AM~11045799
> *na he gonna cut tha bitch today...but hey you can help!!! i get home at like 6-6:30
> *



:uh: :uh: I WORK 2NITE...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

AWWWW...U SUCK! LOL ill take a vid and send it to your cell


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i seen one cutlass and a 80 monte carlo out of three junkyards i went to the other day all in broward and they were already stripped down to the bone


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2008, 11:05 PM~11041587
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, LANNGA305, BLAZED96
> 
> ...


JUST STACKIN UP !! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 9 2008, 12:39 PM~11046206
> *JUST STACKIN UP !! :biggrin:
> *



LIAR! :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 9 2008, 01:15 PM~11045954
> *i seen one cutlass and a 80 monte carlo out of three junkyards i went to the other day all in broward and they were already stripped down to the bone
> *


now we gotta wait till people start to eat shit while driving... :biggrin: lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHATS CRACKEN DADE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thankz again every one for showing a ***** love!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 9 2008, 03:31 PM~11047231
> *thankz again every one for showing a ***** love!!!!!
> *



PLEASE LETS NOT USE THAT WORD ***** ITS NI99A LOL J/K :biggrin: 

GOOD LUCK ON IT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 9 2008, 01:07 PM~11045893
> *:uh:  :uh: I WORK 2NITE...
> *



HE'S A MALE ESCORT LOL WAS UP *****


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

no wonder he has a "night shift"

but from what i hear....he has a chill ass JOB


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

HangOut in tha South 2marro??????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 9 2008, 03:35 PM~11047268
> *PLEASE LETS NOT USE THAT WORD ***** ITS NI99A LOL J/K :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD LUCK ON IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jul 8 2008, 10:52 PM~11042048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MA ***** D ALWAYZ PUTTIN IN WORK...LOOKS NICE AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 9 2008, 12:43 PM~11047352
> *HangOut in tha South 2marro??????
> 
> 
> *


4 sho :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 9 2008, 12:43 PM~11047352
> *HangOut in tha South 2marro??????
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 9 2008, 12:15 PM~11045954
> *i seen one cutlass and a 80 monte carlo out of three junkyards i went to the other day all in broward and they were already stripped down to the bone
> *



damn they work fast.....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

us g-body guys are like rats....lol we want a spare of everything JUST INCASE lol


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 9 2008, 04:48 PM~11047977
> *damn they work fast.....
> *



sup wit pool tonite bitch :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 9 2008, 01:49 PM~11047989
> *us g-body guys are like rats....lol we want a spare of everything JUST INCASE lol
> *


x2 and thats the dam truth. :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 9 2008, 01:35 PM~11047268
> *PLEASE LETS NOT USE THAT WORD ***** ITS NI99A LOL J/K :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD LUCK ON IT
> *


*
DAM MA ***** I TOLD UR RETARDED ASS NOT 2 SAY SHIT!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: BUT W/E ***** STO9 SLAKKIN ON DA GAME *****!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*, slash

wats up my *****! u been lost!! oh and congrats on the baby!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i think i told u congratz right???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 9 2008, 04:05 PM~11047538
> *LOOKIN GOOD CUZ
> :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: thankz


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 9 2008, 04:54 PM~11048575
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, slash
> 
> ...


thanks man...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 9 2008, 04:49 PM~11047989
> *us g-body guys are like rats....lol we want a spare of everything JUST INCASE lol
> *



hell yea, cuz its a bitch to find decent shit....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Is there still a hangout in opa locka tonight?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 9 2008, 07:04 PM~11049125
> *Is there still a hangout in opa locka tonight?
> *


 ima ride out... i know a few others r gon hit it up....


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

AIR BAG SETUP FOR SALE!!!! ONE OF THE BAG IS POPPED
$500









2 12''SONY XPLOD $100









ALSO GOT GOOD CONDITION 17" STAMPED DAYTONS CHROME FORSALE WILL TRADE FOR A SET OF 22'S OR 24'S WITH BREAD ON TOP


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

this sh!t dead guess er-body @ da hangout


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 9 2008, 04:08 PM~11047573
> *4 sho :biggrin:
> *



hey is ur car club gonna go?? its gonna str8.......i went last thursday.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:0 So whos going to thursdays hang out down south at southland mall????? :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got a pump motor i need one


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 9 2008, 06:31 PM~11050265
> *hey is ur car club gonna go?? its gonna str8.......i went last thursday.....
> *


i no, i was there last thursday  ... yea i will be there


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I CLEARD MY SHIT 2DAY :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 NICE


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 10 2008, 12:39 AM~11052088
> *I CLEARD MY SHIT 2DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn dat shyt is clean props homey


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 10 2008, 12:39 AM~11052088
> *I CLEARD MY SHIT 2DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  mad propz cuzo


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire+Jul 9 2008, 09:44 PM~11052132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 10 2008, 12:39 AM~11052088
> *I CLEARD MY SHIT 2DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damnnn Bro, tight work....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 9 2008, 10:39 PM~11052088
> *I CLEARD MY SHIT 2DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
BITCH IS LOOKIN HARD. UR CAR HAS FLIPPED LIK KRAZY...*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

carlos who's that UFC fighter in the back of the nine :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 9 2008, 11:30 PM~11052911
> *
> BITCH IS LOOKIN HARD. UR CAR HAS FLIPPED LIK KRAZY...
> *


it's looking like danny's paint fest around here


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2008, 12:52 AM~11053030
> *it's looking like danny's paint fest around here
> *



*4REAL LOL... BUT HE'S DOIN HIS THANG * :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING DADE COUNTY AND BROWARD..............


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

DAMN DANNY shit looks gooooooood...mad props, no more flat black mini vans ???  lol

O, remember- today i'ma pass by to take off that dash at like 6, sound good??


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 10 2008, 01:02 AM~11053100
> *4REAL LOL... BUT HE'S DOIN HIS THANG  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 9 2008, 06:39 PM~11050323
> *      :0 So whos going to thursdays hang out down south at southland mall????? :biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

2007 TRAILER FOUR CAR NICE FINANCE AVAILABLE


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 9 2008, 08:39 PM~11050323
> *      :0 So whos going to thursdays hang out down south at southland mall????? :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *DOUBLE-O*, creepin cutty, SIXONEFORLIFE, REST IN PEACE c.c, *sucio138*

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 9 2008, 10:10 PM~11050579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

lookin good d tight work on the lac.....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jul 9 2008, 07:11 PM~11049183
> *AIR BAG SETUP FOR SALE!!!! ONE OF THE BAG IS POPPED
> $500
> 
> ...


what kinda valves are they...they smc???


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 10 2008, 10:39 AM~11054930
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE..............


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 10 2008, 12:39 PM~11054930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 10 2008, 04:53 PM~11057207
> *:thumbsup: DISCO INFERNO!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

HANGOUT TONITE AT SOUTHLAND MALL


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

www.chanticustomz.com

website is up and running!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 9 2008, 11:52 PM~11053030
> *it's looking like danny's paint fest around here
> *



:biggrin: IMA HAVE TO DO THAT CREATE MY OWN PAINT FEST :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Jul 9 2008, 10:45 PM~11052632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 06:14 AM~11053778
> *DAMN DANNY shit looks gooooooood...mad props, no more flat black mini vans ???  lol
> 
> O, remember- today i'ma pass by to take off that dash at like 6, sound good??
> *




:biggrin: 4 REAL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 10 2008, 09:39 AM~11054930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 SALE A PIONEER INDASH FLIP OUT DVD TOUCH SCREEN WITH NAVIGATION BUT I DONT HAVE THE NAVIGATION CD'S.....$350.00 OR MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 10 2008, 01:31 PM~11057040
> *what kinda valves are they...they smc???
> *


nah they parker..


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

THESE ARE THE 17'S STAMPED DAYTONS NO RUST WILL TRADE BAGS,SYSTEM FOR 22'S FOR A CHEVY IMPALA PM ME OR HIT ME UP 305 761 4224


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003,* 81_Monte_Pimpin*

wuz up bro, hows wiffeys tattoo doing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *INKSTINCT003*
wht tha do pimp...I just wanted to say thankz for haveing a good hangout at your shop....I was out there last night an that shit was str8 ass fuck...it's nice to go an chill with the fuckin copz pulling you over for no reason!!!!!oh ya you tatted my boy'z wife last night mad props on that anywayz thankz cuzo


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CADILLAC D, SpLiFf4, INKSTINCT003, str8W3stC0ast1n, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, machine, Made You A Hater, MISTER ED

:wave: :wave: WHITE BOY :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*A LIL THROWBACK I FOUND OF TAMPA LOWRIDER 08*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2skJWiMN1MM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgnnG_fNW1U


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 10 2008, 09:17 PM~11059535
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INKSTINCT003, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> 
> ...



chillin bro, how you doin? shes str8, bein a typical wife haha...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDDOOOOOOOOO


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MORNING MIAMI TGIF


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NIC PIX


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 11 2008, 07:37 AM~11062781
> *NIC PIX
> *


thx homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

hangout looks good!!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: hangout......tight work :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 96' lincoln, FUCQH8RS, Bowtie South, blackonblack64,* SwitchHitter, Lowridergame305,* Chulow



dayumm look who it is ! MR. YEA YEA IM GOING! and then sell out! :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

hangout looks tightwork, good pics Chulow-hopefully i can make it to the next one!
Thanx to all who made that ride  :biggrin:  




> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 11 2008, 07:40 AM~11062807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 11 2008, 07:29 AM~11062752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 11 2008, 07:43 AM~11062823
> *hangout looks good!!
> *


IT IS YOU SHOULD TRY MAKING IT NEXT WEEK......


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THAT HANGOUT LOOKS GOOD, ALOT OF CARS. HOPE EVERYONE IS PLEASED WITH THE HANGOUTS, AND HOPEFULLY A DUMB ASS WONT FUCK THIS UP. STOP THE PEELING OUT PEOPLE, TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE, IMMA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT WEEK


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

evil whats up  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 11 2008, 08:54 AM~11063219
> *IT IS YOU SHOULD TRY MAKING IT NEXT WEEK......
> *


evil whats up  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 11 2008, 12:09 PM~11063313
> *THAT HANGOUT LOOKS GOOD,  ALOT OF CARS.  HOPE EVERYONE IS PLEASED WITH THE HANGOUTS, AND HOPEFULLY A DUMB ASS WONT FUCK THIS UP.  STOP THE PEELING OUT PEOPLE,  TAKE  IT SOMEWHERE ELSE,  IMMA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT WEEK
> *



Que bola come pinga?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 11 2008, 08:54 AM~11063219
> *IT IS YOU SHOULD TRY MAKING IT NEXT WEEK......
> *


yo tomorrow, :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 11 2008, 09:54 AM~11063219
> *IT IS YOU SHOULD TRY MAKING IT NEXT WEEK......
> *


 :biggrin:  I MIGHT!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 11 2008, 11:30 AM~11063476
> *:biggrin:    I MIGHT!
> *



:wave: uffin: :0 :0


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2008, 10:32 AM~11063492
> *:wave:  uffin:  :0  :0
> *


WHAT IT IZ! LONG TIME NO SEE! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING REIGN SUPREME!

QUE HAY DE NUEVO?!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Another good nite at the hangout! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 11 2008, 11:38 AM~11063543
> *WHAT IT IZ!  LONG TIME NO SEE!  LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING REIGN SUPREME!
> 
> QUE HAY DE NUEVO?!
> *



yea and i cant wait to see wut new ride you got coming soon.........


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 11 2008, 09:22 AM~11063425
> *Que bola come pinga?
> *


DIME DICK EATER


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ANYTHING GOING ON IN ORLANDO THIS WEEKEND ??


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 11 2008, 09:16 AM~11063357
> *evil whats up    :biggrin:
> *


take a break and come out to the hang out :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 11 2008, 09:25 AM~11063446
> *yo tomorrow,  :biggrin:
> *


give me a call :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 11 2008, 09:30 AM~11063476
> *:biggrin:    I MIGHT!
> *


oh shit ....and i believe it :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 11 2008, 10:46 AM~11063613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED SOME GOOD FOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11064157
> *GOT A COUPLE THINGZ GOING THROUGH....TORE DOWN THE 59 REDOING SOME THINGZ FOR VEGAZ...AND A NEW VERT THAT'LL BE UNDERWAY SOON.  ROLLIN THE ACE DROP FOR NOW :biggrin: WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS THOUGH.
> I NEED SOME GOOD FOOD.  :biggrin:
> *



so when you coming down we waiting.......


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Jul 11 2008, 12:19 PM~11063859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


balller! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11063619
> *DIME DICK EATER
> *


Yo someone was talkin shit about you. They said you eat dick sandwiches. But I got your back tho homie. I told them you dont even like bread. 


:biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 11 2008, 11:57 AM~11064175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRYING TO CATCH UP TO YOU CARNAL! :biggrin: VAS A IR A CHICAGO?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that hangout looked like it was good!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 11 2008, 01:24 PM~11064410
> *WORKING ON IT...WON'T BE LONG THOUGH.
> TRYING TO CATCH UP TO YOU CARNAL!  :biggrin:  VAS A IR A CHICAGO?
> *


AH!....YEAH I MIGHT GO TO CHICAGO..AVER QUE


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 11 2008, 01:45 PM~11065048
> *AH!....YEAH I MIGHT GO TO CHICAGO..AVER QUE
> *


LAST WEEKEND IN AUGUST. YA SABES!! :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 11 2008, 03:03 PM~11065154
> *LAST WEEKEND IN AUGUST.  YA SABES!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 11 2008, 09:09 AM~11063313
> *THAT HANGOUT LOOKS GOOD,  ALOT OF CARS.  HOPE EVERYONE IS PLEASED WITH THE HANGOUTS, AND HOPEFULLY A DUMB ASS WONT FUCK THIS UP.  STOP THE PEELING OUT PEOPLE,  TAKE  IT SOMEWHERE ELSE,  IMMA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT WEEK
> *


  tight work lastnite at the hangout 2nd time n it keeps geting better,MADD PROPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO ALL THEM RYDERS THAT MADE DAT FAR AZZ DRIVE N FOR THOSE THAT COULDNT MAKE IT HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT NEXT WEEK PLENTY OF ROOM FOR YALL , COPS PASS BY HERE N THERE ,BUT THEY DONT BOTHER US


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 11 2008, 07:48 AM~11062850
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 96' lincoln, FUCQH8RS, Bowtie South, blackonblack64, SwitchHitter, Lowridergame305, Chulow
> dayumm look who  it is ! MR. YEA YEA IM GOING! and then sell out!  :uh:
> *



shhhhh dont say that to him hes gonna be like OoOoh helllllll nawwwwwwwww but heres the shirt he gon wear nex time we see him lol moufucker u missed out fool dale singaooo


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ITS CUT....LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NEMO......I MIGHT MAKE IT TO THE NEXT MEETING


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

alright homie that good to know


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*ROLLING MOTHERFUCKING NEMOOOO IN DA HOUSE LOL ******


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 11 2008, 01:21 PM~11065280
> *shhhhh dont say that to him hes gonna be like  OoOoh helllllll nawwwwwwwww but heres the shirt he gon wear nex time we see him  lol moufucker u missed out fool dale singaooo
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO....OH HELLLL NAWWW !!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I FELL ASLEEP....BUT SEND ME THE SHIRT, UPS...I'LL WEAR IT ... :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

U HEARD *****?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 11 2008, 02:39 PM~11065418
> *U HEARD *****?
> *



*I JUST SAW IT MA *****... I GUESS WE R HAVIN 2 CARS COMIN OUT THIS WEEKEND N SHOWIN NO GAMES... TIGHT WORK.... * :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

chillin at work lmao


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 11 2008, 02:54 PM~11065537
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW DATS WTF U CALL A GOOD JOB...***** DONT FALL BACK ON DA CHAIN FOOL... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KetEltyu7lg&feature=related

IMPALAS........................


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 11 2008, 10:09 AM~11063313
> *THAT HANGOUT LOOKS GOOD,  ALOT OF CARS.  HOPE EVERYONE IS PLEASED WITH THE HANGOUTS, AND HOPEFULLY A DUMB ASS WONT FUCK THIS UP.  STOP THE PEELING OUT PEOPLE,  TAKE  IT SOMEWHERE ELSE,  IMMA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT WEEK
> *



it is good....people need to keep supporting that hangout...better then doing the parking lot hop skotch in hialeah for real...cops come and take a look but as long as the music aint to loud and peeling out all over its all good...keep it going out there.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 11 2008, 05:33 PM~11065773
> *it is good....people need to keep supporting that hangout...better then doing the parking lot hop skotch in hialeah for real...cops come and take a look but as long as the music aint to loud and peeling out all over its all good...keep it going out there.
> *




TRU TRU.........


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 11 2008, 10:29 AM~11062752
> *
> 
> 
> ...









THANX FOR THE BADASS PICS U ALWAYS BE TAKING!!! MY CAR LOOKS MAD CLEAN WIT UR CLEAR ASS CAM*.......


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 11 2008, 10:40 AM~11062807
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THANX FOR THE BADASS PICS U ALWAYS BE TAKING...... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CHULOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 11 2008, 10:55 AM~11064157
> *GOT A COUPLE THINGZ GOING THROUGH....TORE DOWN THE 59 REDOING SOME THINGZ FOR VEGAZ...AND A NEW VERT THAT'LL BE UNDERWAY SOON.  ROLLIN THE ACE DROP FOR NOW :biggrin: WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS THOUGH.
> I NEED SOME GOOD FOOD.   :biggrin:
> *


well ill be waiting, homie we got it all down here :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Double O.....

:uh: 

:0 

:cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, *SwitchHitter*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 11 2008, 05:34 PM~11067063
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, SwitchHitter
> 
> ...


Wussup *****!!!... see you tomorow at da baby shower !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 11 2008, 01:28 PM~11065334
> *LMAO....OH HELLLL NAWWW !!!!  :roflmao:
> *


that shirt is especialy made for dre..and is that jose u dnt say it ryit its OHHHHHHHHHHH HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!!!!!


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

palm beach in the h







ouse


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

HOUSE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.nextconceptcars.com/custom-cars...overed-in-gold/


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Jul 11 2008, 10:59 PM~11068240
> *HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 11 2008, 05:10 PM~11066410
> *well ill be waiting, homie we got it all down here  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

\Photoshoot TODAY of JAVIS truck, HOPE YALL LIKE






[/quote]







[/quote]


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

she got a face n ass lift, finally...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 11 2008, 06:38 PM~11067623
> *Wussup *****!!!... see you tomorow at da baby shower !!!!  :biggrin:
> *



4 SHO :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> \Photoshoot TODAY of JAVIS truck, HOPE YALL LIKE






[/quote]
[/quote]


:biggrin: DAM ***** THOSE SOME PROFESIONAL LOOKING PICS......LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 11 2008, 10:53 PM~11069494
> *she got a face n ass lift, finally...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD....NOW U NEED A LIK U B ROLLIN :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Jul 11 2008, 07:58 PM~11068228
> *palm beach in the h
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: NICE AS FUCK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jul 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11066843
> *Double O.....
> 
> :uh:
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Jul 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11068240
> *HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good morning miami...wassa?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 12 2008, 12:35 AM~11069670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno: hno: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 11 2008, 10:16 AM~11063822
> *take a break and come out to the hang out :biggrin:
> *


ill be there next thurs brother  :biggrin:  might bring a lil sumn :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 12 2008, 07:55 AM~11070260
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 12 2008, 05:28 AM~11070277
> *x10 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i'm putting in my driveshaft today  i'm excited like a 12 year old girl going to see hanna montana


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 11 2008, 05:16 PM~11065658
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KetEltyu7lg&feature=related
> 
> IMPALAS........................
> *


 Now thats how it should be! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*GOODMORNING HOMIES :wave: *


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Jul 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11068240
> *HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Work!.. Bad ass inside too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 12 2008, 05:22 AM~11070272
> *ill be there next thurs brother   :biggrin:   might bring a lil sumn :dunno:
> *


BULLSHIT....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: Just fuck'n wit you.....


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jul 12 2008, 07:04 AM~11070478
> *Now thats how it should be!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

What dey do!!-*83delta88* :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 12 2008, 07:49 AM~11070603
> *What dey do!!-83delta88  :biggrin:
> *


workin' on the delt :0 ....... :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Jul 12 2008, 07:55 AM~11070622
> *workin' on the delt  :0 ....... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: ...4Sho!! :yes:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

i got a 87 monte header panel and bumper for sell or trade for two set of hid.. 200.00


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jul 12 2008, 07:04 AM~11070478
> *Now thats how it should be!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup dade


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 12 2008, 03:28 PM~11071848
> *:biggrin:
> *



fuck ass *****! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 12 2008, 03:29 PM~11071856
> *fuck ass *****! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


l still love u how is everything in tampa himie :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

URL=http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk28/certifeidkiller/?action=view&current=dee015-1.flv]







[/URL]


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)




----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

BEACH BOUND TONITE EVERYBODY !!!!! :yes:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 12 2008, 03:36 PM~11071902
> *l still love u how is everything in tampa himie :biggrin:
> *


shit its aight....good seein your ugly ass at the picnic *****..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THIS FUCKIN RAIN ESTA DE PINGA!!!!*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DON'T WORRY MA ****** I GOT U ***** A VIDEO 2 WATCH :0  :biggrin: *

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vKHnGhCINGY

http://youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=49kup8q8fxU


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vKHnGhCINGY
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 12 2008, 02:50 PM~11072386
> *DON'T WORRY MA ****** I GOT U ***** A VIDEO 2 WATCH  :0    :biggrin:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vKHnGhCINGY
> ...



awesome video...................nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

BIG R IS[/b]


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

What they doin miami...just droppin by to see whats new....Keep it real...

ELEGANCE BABY!!!! WHERE THE BIG E STANDS PROUD......IF NOT CHECK THE PLAQUE....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, *COUPE DE BEAR, Scarface*


:wave:

*HURRY UP MA ***** WE FINNA B LATE 2 WORK FOOL...* :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 12 2008, 04:50 PM~11072386
> *DON'T WORRY MA ****** I GOT U ***** A VIDEO 2 WATCH  :0    :biggrin:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vKHnGhCINGY
> ...





LMFAO!!! THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY TO ME! YUP. I WAS BORED..LOL.


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Jul 11 2008, 10:59 PM~11068240
> *HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 12 2008, 01:52 PM~11071363
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO... NICE ONE...LOL


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 12 2008, 12:40 PM~11071925
> *URL=http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk28/certifeidkiller/?action=view&current=dee015-1.flv]
> 
> 
> ...


what your showing us aint nothing some of us havent seen :nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 13 2008, 01:36 AM~11075271
> *what your showing us aint nothing some of us havent seen  :nicoderm:
> *


WUZ UP EVIL. 1 STEP CLOSET TO DRIVE THE REGALS TO THE BEACH .


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

lookin for any lacs or caprices for sale holla at me under $2500


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 13 2008, 12:13 PM~11077232
> *lookin for any lacs or caprices for sale holla at me under $2500
> *


HA LOOK AT THIS *****!!!

what up son!?!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 13 2008, 02:17 PM~11077463
> *HA LOOK AT THIS *****!!!
> 
> what up son!?!
> *


lol whats good dawg. i was just gonna send u a post to see if u kno of any rides for sale..starting over again  been a long ass time. you still stay in da same area?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 13 2008, 01:00 PM~11077159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think i work wit u


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90 :wave: :wave:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 13 2008, 02:16 PM~11077671
> *lol whats good dawg. i was just gonna send u a post to see if u kno of any rides for sale..starting over again  been a long ass time. you still stay in da same area?
> *


nah i live down south now in cutler ridge...

I know a lac for sale, all 90 down with candy paint, needs a tranny though


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 13 2008, 03:24 PM~11077705
> *nah i live down south now in cutler ridge...
> 
> I know a lac for sale, all 90 down with candy paint, needs a tranny though
> *


yea im down south 2 now but over on 137ave n 180th. send me da info on pm for da lac.

i went by a while back to da falls but i dont think u work der no more right?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 13 2008, 01:21 PM~11077696
> *HEAVErollerz90  :wave:  :wave:
> *


IM AT WORK FOOL!!!!! lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 13 2008, 04:17 PM~11077680
> *yo u work at ii?
> *



I.I.?? WHY?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 13 2008, 02:31 PM~11077732
> *yea im down south 2 now but over on 137ave n 180th. send me da info on pm for da lac.
> 
> i went by a while back to da falls but i dont think u work der no more right?
> *


hell no!!

that place dont make no one rich but the corporate people...wack ass money and you had to work your ass off

I work in media now


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 13 2008, 03:43 PM~11077774
> *I.I.?? WHY?
> *



u had 20" color spokes on ur regal b4? i work der im da ***** dat asked u bout dem while back


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Whats good Mike.......   :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 13 2008, 03:47 PM~11077795
> *hell no!!
> 
> that place dont make no one rich but the corporate people...wack ass money and you had to work your ass off
> ...


i heard dat. i was just talkin bout u, u remember dat time i went der wit dis chick and u refunded me da tickets? lol must have been good luck or something cuz i just got married to her 2 months ago lol :cheesy: 

cheapest date ever ***** all she had was a small coke lol good lookin out man. 

ill pm u my cell. dale *****


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 13 2008, 03:17 PM~11077920
> *Whats good Mike.......     :biggrin:
> *


YO!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 13 2008, 03:21 PM~11077941
> *i heard dat. i was just talkin bout u, u remember dat time i went der wit dis chick and u refunded me da tickets? lol must have been good luck or something cuz i just got married to her 2 months ago lol :cheesy:
> 
> cheapest date ever ***** all she had was a small coke lol good lookin out man.
> ...



lol for real?? damn homie good for you....you know i aint worked at a theater for over a year and a half and people STILL call me looking to get intot he movies for free and asking me if movies are good or not. 

send it ***** and ill give u the dudes number that owns that lac


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

BABY SHOWER LAST NITE AT LUIS'S CRIB :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

PHOTO SHOOT 2DAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THERES A COMPLETE 1966 IMPALA AT U PICK IN DAVIE IF SOMEONE NEEDS PARTS, BODY IS CLEAN...........BUMPERS ETC.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/93FLEETWOODBROUGHAM/079-2.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/93FLEETWOODBROUGHAM/081-2.jpg
















MY LIL GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 05:50 PM~11078097
> *
> 
> 
> ...






DAMMMM ... CANT WAIT TO SEE THE MAG... LOOKS LIKE YA'LL HAD FUN.... LIKE THE PICS.......... BOTH CARS LOOK NICE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 13 2008, 02:54 PM~11078108
> *DAMMMM ... CANT WAIT TO SEE THE MAG... LOOKS LIKE YA'LL HAD FUN.... LIKE THE PICS.......... BOTH CARS LOOK NICE
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, lowchevy1989, DOWN IV LIFE, M.Fuentes, ROLLIN LUXURY, Made You A Hater, [email protected]$TA BITCH85


:biggrin: WAT HAPPENDED WHITE BOY :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 13 2008, 05:17 PM~11077919
> *interval
> 
> u had 20" color spokes on ur regal b4? i work der im da ***** dat asked u bout dem while back
> *



WELL, YEAH I USED TO A WHILE BACK.....U WORK THERE? I DONT REMEMBER ANYONE ASKING BOUT MY RIDE AT WORK..... WUT DEPARTMENT U WORK IN????LOL.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 05:58 PM~11078122
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: CADILLAC D, lowchevy1989, DOWN IV LIFE, M.Fuentes, ROLLIN LUXURY, Made You A Hater, [email protected]$TA BITCH85
> :biggrin: WAT HAPPENDED WHITE BOY  :wave:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 05:50 PM~11078097
> *
> 
> 
> ...











TIGHT WORK ROLLIN LUXURY" LOL.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 13 2008, 03:58 PM~11078124
> *WELL, YEAH I USED TO A WHILE BACK.....U WORK THERE? I DONT REMEMBER ANYONE ASKING BOUT MY RIDE AT WORK..... WUT DEPARTMENT U WORK IN????LOL.
> *



lol trust me...you couldnt miss that *****


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jul 13 2008, 05:58 PM~11078122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL THANKS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> MY LIL GIRL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 05:50 PM~11078097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work both whips lookin clean!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 13 2008, 05:58 PM~11078124
> *WELL, YEAH I USED TO A WHILE BACK.....U WORK THERE? I DONT REMEMBER ANYONE ASKING BOUT MY RIDE AT WORK..... WUT DEPARTMENT U WORK IN????LOL.
> *





I DONT WORK THERE ANYMORE.....BUT WHO THE FUCK ARE U? AND Y U PUTTIN ME OUT HERE LIKE DAT *****! WTF IS WRONG WIT YOU...U BETTA CHILL WIT DAT SHIT.....I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF U KNEW ME OR SAW ME OR WATEVER.... DONT POST PERSONAL SHIT BOUT PEOPLE IN HERE,..... DAM :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 13 2008, 04:17 PM~11077680
> *yo u work at ii?
> *



I DONT WORK THERE ANYMORE.....BUT WHO THE FUCK ARE U? AND Y U PUTTIN ME OUT HERE LIKE DAT *****! WTF IS WRONG WIT YOU...U BETTA CHILL WIT DAT SHIT.....I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF U KNEW ME OR SAW ME OR WATEVER.... DONT POST PERSONAL SHIT BOUT PEOPLE IN HERE,..... DAM :angry:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> LOL WASUP DAWG...OYE HOW BOUT THAT RIDDLE...SAY IT LOL :biggrin:
> LOL THANKS


 :biggrin: HEY ***** WATCH OUT U GONNA GET TACKELD :biggrin: 



> > MY LIL GIRL :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 05:50 PM~11078097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: damn yall boyz doing big thingz....mad prop to the both of yall


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 02:50 PM~11078097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YALL BOYZ LOOKING GOOD!!!!
MAD PROPZ!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 13 2008, 06:03 PM~11078152
> *lol trust me...you couldnt miss that *****
> *


HUH?????


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 05:50 PM~11078097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOOD HOMIES


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Jul 11 2008, 10:58 PM~11068228
> *palm beach in the house
> 
> 
> ...


What's up neighbor. Tre is looking hot! uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 04:43 PM~11078058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE I SEE A FEW NEW AVATARS COMING SOON.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*Out with the old....*

























*...In with the new. *:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 02:50 PM~11078097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UPS TO U BOYS THE WIP LOOKIN RAW MA ******


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2008, 06:01 PM~11078724
> *Out with the old....
> 
> 
> ...



.............NICE, I hope you 4 pump it.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2008, 06:01 PM~11078724
> *Out with the old....
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to the old?


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

<a href="http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00189.jpg" target="_blank">







</



Calvin this the lac i got for 2 gs needs a lil work hitme up, 305 773 7214


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 13 2008, 05:03 PM~11078152
> *lol trust me...you couldnt miss that *****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 13 2008, 04:58 PM~11078124
> *WELL, YEAH I USED TO A WHILE BACK.....U WORK THERE? I DONT REMEMBER ANYONE ASKING BOUT MY RIDE AT WORK..... WUT DEPARTMENT U WORK IN????LOL.
> *


yea i use to see ur whip der..im in da diamond department.. big ***** shaved head thick beard.. like mike said cant miss me lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jul 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11079214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics? send um if u can [email protected] thx *****


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

MAD PROPS 2 CHULOW </span>N HIS PICS LIK ALWAYS[/b]


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 13 2008, 09:13 PM~11079502
> *MAD PROPS 2 CHULOW </span>N HIS PICS LIK ALWAYS*
> 
> 
> [/b]


Big ups to jorge wit his civic!!! bad ass!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 13 2008, 09:16 PM~11079535
> *Big ups to jorge wit his civic!!! bad ass!!! :cheesy:
> *



x2 :worship: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MORE PICS DAT I TOOK FROM 2DAY...WE WILL B THROWIN A BIG PICNIC OUNCE EVERY1'S CARS R OUT THE SHOP N READY 2 PLAY*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MORE PICS WILL B POSTED LATER ON @ WORK... DALE NOE TIME AGAIN 4 CHULOW!!!*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Scarface, *Rollin DoN DeViLLe*, eastsiderider, *rollin-orange*, *SwitchHitter*, CadillacNick

:wave:

waitin for that brocha pic


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 13 2008, 09:24 PM~11079601
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Scarface, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, eastsiderider, rollin-orange, SwitchHitter, CadillacNick
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 13 2008, 09:26 PM~11079618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

you already know how we do *ROLLIN C.C!!* sorry i missed out on da picnic but da whip will be out da shop tomorrow.


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 13 2008, 09:43 PM~11079790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big ups chulow, thanks for swingin by today.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 13 2008, 07:19 PM~11079552
> *MORE PICS DAT I TOOK FROM 2DAY...WE WILL B THROWIN A BIG PICNIC OUNCE EVERY1'S CARS R OUT THE SHOP N READY 2 PLAY
> 
> 
> ...



THAT CIVIC LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 10:24 PM~11080830
> *THAT CIVIC LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


*TIGHT WORK ON THE PHOTO SHOOT HOMIE. DAT WALL IS OFF DA CHAIN I SEE IT EVERYTIME BY I95 BUT I ALWAYS FORGET 2 ACTUALLY GO THERE...I SEE ROLLIN N BLVD ACES R DOIN DA DAM THANG EVERY WEEKEND... * :biggrin: :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 13 2008, 08:43 PM~11079790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lilwade, GuCcIcRoWnViC, EXECUTION, *Chulow*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 13 2008, 08:26 PM~11079618
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *JAIRO'S FACE LOOKS MAD FUNNY ON THERE *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Jul 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11078867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My homeboy Derek bought it.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ANY1 KNOW WHERE TO GET SUM R12?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, lowbikeon20z, 81_Monte_Pimpin,* accord*, CADILLAC D

:wave: lmao thats a cute pic of u!!! i called u bitch


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 13 2008, 11:48 PM~11080999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JAIRO'S FACE LOOKS MAD FUNNY ON THERE
> *


ur a hater!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 13 2008, 09:28 PM~11080862
> *TIGHT WORK ON THE PHOTO SHOOT HOMIE. DAT WALL IS OFF DA CHAIN I SEE IT EVERYTIME BY I95 BUT I ALWAYS FORGET 2 ACTUALLY GO THERE...I SEE ROLLIN N BLVD ACES R DOIN DA DAM THANG EVERY WEEKEND...  :biggrin:  :0
> *



4SHO ***** WE GOTTA REPRESENT...N ALL YALL CARS LOOKING GOOD AT THE BEACH LOOKS LIKE YALL ****** HAD FUN  :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 13 2008, 09:57 PM~11081072
> *ANY1 KNOW WHERE TO GET SUM R12?
> *



ITS HARD TO FIND R12 THEY STOPPED MAKING IT UR GOING TO HAVE TO CONVERT UR AC SYSTEM TO THE NEW FRION :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 10:34 PM~11081413
> *ITS HARD TO FIND R12 THEY STOPPED MAKING IT UR GOING TO HAVE TO CONVERT UR AC SYSTEM TO THE NEW FRION :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK
> *



:tears:

its harder 2 find but its colder than r134

if worse comes 2 worse ill convert it


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 13 2008, 11:29 PM~11081368
> *4SHO ***** WE GOTTA REPRESENT...N ALL YALL CARS LOOKING GOOD AT THE BEACH LOOKS LIKE YALL ****** HAD FUN   :thumbsup:
> *



*YES SIR!!! NOW WE NEED 2 GET 2GOTHER N PLAY A LIL GAME LIK TALK ALOT DANNY WAS TALKIN BOUT...*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*HERE SUM MORE PICS I SAID I WAS GONNA POST UP...*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THEN ON DA WAY HOME I BLEW A LOVELY TIRE...
















THANK GOD FOR MY HOMEGURL N HER AAA SERVICE!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's a bad ass civic  










miguel what you was doing climbing trees and shit , bad ass pic fool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

oh shit ya'll got a cat eyes too :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2008, 01:11 AM~11081898
> *oh shit ya'll got a cat eyes too  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2008, 12:07 AM~11081887
> *that's a bad ass civic
> 
> 
> ...


bitch didnt you know us mexicans temporarily grow LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *chichi on 13, DRòN
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 14 2008, 12:57 AM~11081072
> *ANY1 KNOW WHERE TO GET SUM R12?
> *


bear, u kno u gotta come to hialeah for that type of shit. you know where national supermarkert (2) is? on palm ave and 53rd? in that shopping center theres a lil parts store called Ritas Auto Parts, they have R12.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 14 2008, 07:27 AM~11082772
> *bear, u kno u gotta come to hialeah for that type of shit. you know where national supermarkert (2) is? on palm ave and 53rd? in that shopping center theres a lil parts store called Ritas Auto Parts, they have R12.
> *


 :uh: :0 

i'm never asking BEAR for anything in hialeah anymore he even got us lost the first time we rode to PINCHO MAN . YOU MEMBER PUTO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2008, 09:33 AM~11082803
> *:uh:  :0
> 
> i'm never asking BEAR for anything in hialeah anymore he even got us lost the first time we rode to PINCHO MAN . YOU MEMBER PUTO!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...



FTP! FUCK THAT PUTOOOO!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good morning miami


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 14 2008, 06:39 AM~11082555
> *bitch didnt you know us mexicans temporarily grow LOL!!! :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: 

PHOTOSHOP TIME :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 14 2008, 07:42 AM~11082853
> *good morning miami
> *


i heard your getting closer and closer that's good ,my shit still getting worked on .what a long process  :cheesy: 










i still got a hot minute


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmao


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2008, 10:49 AM~11082894
> *i heard your getting closer and closer that's good ,my shit still getting worked on .what a long process    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


tell me about it...but i got alot of shit finished yesterday...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, $RICHIE RICH$, downsouthplaya, REST IN PEACE c.c, *INKSTINCT003*, WhiteChocolate, 06hemiram

wut up playa?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 14 2008, 01:58 AM~11081868
> *THEN ON DA WAY HOME I BLEW A LOVELY TIRE...
> 
> 
> ...


yea i had seen ur car goin down okeechobee on the back of the towtruck


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i hate skinnys cuz of dat..cant trustem


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 13 2008, 10:37 PM~11081427
> *:tears:
> 
> its harder 2 find but its colder than r134
> ...


u ol scary ass ***** i pull up to u on the e-way and u got that look in ur eye ...u know the one with wtf and hangover all in one ...looking like who the fuk was i was...lol...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jul 14 2008, 10:30 AM~11083483
> *yea i had seen ur car goin down okeechobee on the back of the towtruck
> *




*YUP RIDIN ON SKINNIES IS NO JOKE... BUT FUCK IT SHIT HAPPENS*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> :uh: :0
> 
> i'm never asking BEAR for anything in hialeah anymore he even got us lost the first time we rode to PINCHO MAN . YOU MEMBER PUTO!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Lowridergame305, *DANNY305*, Juiced81boxchevy


:wave: WUT'S UP DAWG!!! HOW'S DA SPRING TRAINNING COMIN ALONG HOMIE :dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

NEGRAAAAAAA WASSA BRO??


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 14 2008, 01:52 PM~11085053
> *NEGRAAAAAAA WASSA BRO??
> *



*CHILLIN FOOL JUST WOKE UP A LIL WHILE AGO...HIT ME UP SO I CAN SWING BY YO CRIB FOOL... 


WUT UP JOE* :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WILL DO!

de pinga i got another problem! fuuuuuuuuuk


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 14 2008, 03:11 PM~11085217
> *CHILLIN FOOL JUST WOKE UP A LIL WHILE AGO...HIT ME UP SO I CAN SWING BY YO CRIB FOOL...
> WUT UP JOE :wave:
> *



dayum must be nice wake up at 1 or 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

and go to work at 11 at night...i donno about that


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 14 2008, 03:11 PM~11085217
> *CHILLIN FOOL JUST WOKE UP A LIL WHILE AGO...HIT ME UP SO I CAN SWING BY YO CRIB FOOL...
> WUT UP JOE :wave:
> *


chillin man.. yo when u gunna post up dem pics fool?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Posted at the beach late afternoon..........  

















:biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

In tha streets :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 14 2008, 03:50 PM~11085041
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, Lowridergame305, DANNY305, Juiced81boxchevy
> :wave:  WUT'S UP DAWG!!! HOW'S DA SPRING TRAINNING COMIN ALONG HOMIE  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



no one wants to play they say its tooooooooooo hot, pussies lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *Euro2low*, Built NOT Bought, the_Punisher

:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUZZA EVERYONE !!!! WATS EVERYBODY UP TO? IM BORED.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 14 2008, 02:32 PM~11085790
> *Posted at the beach late afternoon..........
> 
> 
> ...


  takin the lo' lows out 4 a spin :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 14 2008, 05:35 PM~11085816
> *In tha streets :0
> 
> 
> ...


  vary nice pic


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Jul 14 2008, 02:28 PM~11085380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THEN ***** LET'S PLAN SUM SHIT OUT CUZ I'M DOWN 2 HAVE FUN N TRIP OUT FOOL... WE SHOULD CALL OUT A LAYITLOW CHALLENGE THEN HOMIE*


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

wusup wit da rideout whens it goin be finally


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jul 14 2008, 04:16 PM~11085685
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Jul 14 2008, 04:35 PM~11086821
> *wusup wit da rideout whens it goin be finally
> *


X2!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *CADILLAC D*, rollin-orange, INKSTINCT003

U GUNNA GET TACKLED *****!!!! LMAO


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY CUZIN IS SELLING HIS CAR 1988 FLEETWOOD RUNS AND AC WORKS $500.00 O.B.O :biggrin: 
























































ALSO 2 15'S $150.00


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 14 2008, 04:39 PM~11086850
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, CADILLAC D, rollin-orange, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...



:biggrin: WATCH OUT ***** I HEARD U LIKE CAR CHASES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jul 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11058618
> *THESE ARE THE 17'S STAMPED DAYTONS NO RUST $700 WILL TRADE my  airBAG SYSTEM FOR 22'S FOR A CHEVY IMPALA  PM ME OR HIT ME UP 305 761 4224
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jul 9 2008, 04:11 PM~11049183
> *AIR BAG SETUP FOR SALE!!!! ONE OF THE BAG IS POPPED
> $500
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 14 2008, 07:47 PM~11086894
> *:biggrin: WATCH OUT ***** I HEARD U LIKE CAR CHASES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OOOOOH MA ***** GOT JOKES...LOLZ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
EITHER WAY MA DAWG GONNA GET TACKLED LOL.. IMMA PUT CHU DOWN WITH SOME1 I KNOW U LIKE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

:0  :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EECuqpK1lY 

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 14 2008, 05:07 PM~11087022
> *OOOOOH MA ***** GOT JOKES...LOLZ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> EITHER WAY MA DAWG GONNA GET TACKLED LOL.. IMMA PUT CHU DOWN WITH SOME1 I KNOW U LIKE LOL  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

straightpimpin car club 91 brougham on 4's


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 14 2008, 05:10 PM~11087040
> *:0    :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EECuqpK1lY
> ...


*Dale ***** back that up for the video....* :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 13 2008, 07:43 PM~11079790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Chulow Back that up homie for the pics.... :thumbsup:*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *[email protected]$TA BITCH85*
DONT KNOW HOW 2 ACT DONT KNOW HOW 2 ACT LMFAO :biggrin: WASUP


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jul 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11088003
> *Dale ***** back that up for the video....  :biggrin:
> *



*WUTZ GOOD HOMIE... ***** U KNO DA CIVIC IS LOOKIN FRESH FOOL!!! N ANYTIME MA *****!!!* :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2008, 11:38 PM~11089805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lmaoooooooooooooooooooooo dumb bitch l :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SwitchHitter, *Chulow*

Got em'.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> *Chulow Back that up homie for the pics.... :thumbsup:*





> Fa sho homie, I have alot more but my pc is giving me problems uploading, ill try and get it workn today at night to post all pictures....


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Chulow :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 15 2008, 06:13 AM~11091974
> *Chulow :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: this ***** be lost like a muthafucka :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2008, 09:42 AM~11092058
> *:uh: this ***** be lost like a muthafucka  :biggrin:
> *


Here I am


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats good miami


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

HID's For Sale for $125 PM if Intrested . . .


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *Lowridergame305*, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, SWEATITCADDY, Evelitog

wut up !?!?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 15 2008, 11:47 AM~11092649
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, Lowridergame305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SWEATITCADDY, Evelitog
> 
> ...


chillin fool....board as fuck it's raining like crazy


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

that shit came outa no where i was workin on tha car since this mornin then startin rainin real bad....haha its flooded already ova here...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

2 Members: MAAANDO, *INKSTINCT003*

:wave: 

Que Bola?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

que vuelta


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 14 2008, 06:53 PM~11087854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LAC  :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin,* MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003*

wut up boyz?!?!?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 15 2008, 01:06 PM~11093185
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


Wut up whiteboy? Hows the car coming along?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

E</span>[/i][/b]</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> E</span>[/i][/b]</span>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

oooooooops i meant the truck anaconda.......


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> > Fa sho homie, I have alot more but my pc is giving me problems uploading, ill try and get it workn today at night to post all pictures....
> 
> 
> Dale!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

> :nono: :nono:
> 
> Not a lowrider.


----------



## PINCHO_MAN (Jun 19, 2008)

To that ***** shorty......

You ain't got shit for this FUCK BOY!!!!! 

:|


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> E</span>[/i][/b]</span>
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

1995 Lincoln TownCar, clean inside and out, parting out or take the whole car for $700. only thing wrong are the heads, they need to be done. stock, no rims or HIDS. Car is located in Miami, Fl. Contact Chris at 786-302-4521


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

1982 Chevy Camaro Berlinetta. 350 engine with 350 transmission. Engine has work done do it. IROC-Z rims, cowl induction hood, has edelbrock carb, intake manifold, valve covers and air cleaner. engine bay is now painted black. Looking to get $4500 or trade for a 92-97 Lexus SC400 with cash on top.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 15 2008, 02:05 PM~11095146
> *oooooooops i meant the truck anaconda.......
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Jul 15 2008, 07:03 PM~11096013
> *:wow:
> *


x2 WTF!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

here is one of the pieces come picker up.( please )


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 07:07 PM~11096041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> > E</span>[/i][/b]</span>
> >
> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 14 2008, 10:36 PM~11088346
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, [email protected]$TA BITCH85
> DONT KNOW HOW 2 ACT DONT KNOW HOW 2 ACT LMFAO  :biggrin:  WASUP
> *



SO U THINK YOU FUNNY??? FUCK YO PUSSY ASS BUBBLE *****!!!
U WANNA FIGHT? SEE YA BUBBLY" ASS IN THE STREETZ!!!!

G-BODIES FOR LIFE *****!!! 
LMAO :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

DEPINGA


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 15 2008, 07:14 PM~11096088
> *
> 
> 
> ...




FUNNY ASS CLOWN PIC WIT SOMONE FACE IN IT!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 15 2008, 07:17 PM~11096129
> *SO U THINK YOU FUNNY??? FUCK YO PUSSY ASS BUBBLE *****!!!
> U WANNA FIGHT? SEE YA BUBBLY" ASS IN THE STREETZ!!!!
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: BIG THANGS POPPIN!!! WASUP NOW!!! LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAMN SOME1 MUST HAVE A LOT OF HATE IN HIM... DE PINGA...TRYING 2 START SHYT... THATS WHY MIAMI CANT NEVER CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME... HATERS :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $I'm Back$_@Jul 15 2008, 06:49 PM~11095908
> *
> 
> I AM SICK AND TIRE OF THE SOUTH DADE ROLLERZ ONLY BITCHES AND EXBITCHES, THEY DONT GOT THE BALLS TO STEP UP!!!
> ...


 



:0 :0 :0


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 15 2008, 07:22 PM~11096169
> *DAMN SOME1 MUST HAVE A LOT OF HATE IN HIM... DE PINGA...TRYING 2 START SHYT... THATS WHY MIAMI  CANT NEVER CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME... HATERS :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


I agree 100 %


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THATS NASTY :barf:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 15 2008, 07:20 PM~11096159
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  BIG THANGS POPPIN!!! WASUP NOW!!! LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




BIG THANGZ POPPIN??? LMFAO......
WUT U KNOW BOUT DAT 56K *****???? 
DATS CRAZZY HUH?? IF U WERE U I'D SHUT UP...MAKING A COMMENT LIKE DAT.....BEFORE U GET UR TEETH KNOCKED OUT AND A DICK UP UR ASS SMARTASS!!! 

UR BUBBLE IS SOFT ASS FUCK.... UNLIKE MY G-BODY.....THAT SHIT HARD *****!!! C'MON NOW....... 
MR.DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT!!!!!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

YEA THAT REFF IS TRYING TO HIDE BEHIND A FAKE SCREEN NAME BUT EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO IT IS ..................RIGHT DEE FUCKIN PUSSY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 15 2008, 07:27 PM~11096230
> *YEA THAT REFF IS TRYING TO HIDE BEHIND A FAKE SCREEN NAME BUT EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO IT IS ..................RIGHT DEE FUCKIN PUSSY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11096230
> *YEA THAT REFF IS TRYING TO HIDE BEHIND A FAKE SCREEN NAME BUT EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO IT IS ..................RIGHT DEE FUCKIN PUSSY
> *


WHO EVER ITS IS, IS SOMEONE THAT KNOWS THESE PEOPLE VERY VERY WELL.... :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 15 2008, 07:27 PM~11096221
> *BIG THANGZ POPPIN??? LMFAO......
> WUT U KNOW BOUT DAT 56K *****????
> DATS CRAZZY HUH?? IF U WERE U I'D SHUT UP...MAKING A COMMENT LIKE DAT.....BEFORE U GET UR TEETH KNOCKED OUT AND A DICK UP UR ASS SMARTASS!!!
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: WE GOT A GANGSTER BITCH...EVERYBODY WATCHOUT GANGSTER ALERT :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 15 2008, 07:35 PM~11096287
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WE GOT A GANGSTER BITCH...EVERYBODY WATCHOUT GANGSTER ALERT  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> YEA THAT REFF IS TRYING TO HIDE BEHIND A FAKE SCREEN NAME BUT EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO IT IS ..................RIGHT DEE FUCKIN
> 
> MIRA RENE OR RAFAEL SI TU TIENES ALGUN PROBLEMA CONMIGO VEN A MI CASA 6040 EAST 2 AVE SI TIENES HUEVOS PORQUE ME VISTE EN EL PICNIC Y NO TUVISTE PINGA PARA DECIR NADA. VEN A MI CASA Y RESOLVEMOS CUALQUIER PROBLEMA QUE TU QUIERAS.


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 15 2008, 07:34 PM~11096286
> *WHO EVER ITS IS, IS SOMEONE THAT KNOWS THESE PEOPLE VERY VERY WELL.... :0
> *


JOSE WHAT YOU TRY TO SAY THAT IT IS ME .


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

ENGISH :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> > YEA THAT REFF IS TRYING TO HIDE BEHIND A FAKE SCREEN NAME BUT EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO IT IS ..................RIGHT DEE FUCKIN
> >
> > MIRA RENE OR RAFAEL SI TU TIENES ALGUN PROBLEMA CONMIGO VEN A MI CASA 6040 EAST 2 AVE SI TIENES HUEVOS PORQUE ME VISTE EN EL PICNIC Y NO TUVISTE PINGA PARA DECIR NADA. VEN A MI CASA Y RESOLVEMOS CUALQUIER PROBLEMA QUE TU QUIERAS.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 07:39 PM~11096332
> *JOSE WHAT YOU TRY TO SAY THAT IT IS ME .
> *



GUILTY MIND ???


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

DEE SLOW DOWN HOMMIE CUZ JOSE NEVER SAID NOTHING ABOUT YOU HE SAID WHO EVER IT IS HE NEVER SAID DEE


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

IS FUNNY HOW I POST A PICTURE OF MY FRAME GET IN WORK ON AND PEOPLE STAR HEATING ALLREADY, HEAT MORE THAT MEAN YOU GUYS MISS ME JA JA JA JA.THE MORE YOU HEAT, THE MORE MOTIVATION I GET.....








KEEP HEATING I GET BIGGER EVERY DAY


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

DANM HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!! :rant:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 15 2008, 07:43 PM~11096366
> *DEE SLOW DOWN HOMMIE CUZ JOSE NEVER SAID NOTHING ABOUT YOU HE SAID WHO EVER IT IS HE NEVER SAID DEE
> *


NA DANNY IS JUST ASKING, I DONT HAVE PROBLEM WITH JOSE


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

A PEOPLE STOP HEATING MENG


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 04:39 PM~11096332
> *JOSE WHAT YOU TRY TO SAY THAT IT IS ME .
> *


WHAT I'M TRYNA SAY IS THAT WHO EVER IT IS, HAS TO BE SOMEONE THAT KNOWS THESE PEOPLE REAL GOOD... AS IN SOMEONE THAT WAS AROUND IN ALL THE EVENTS THAT WENT DOWN...I'M NOT POINTING FINGERS BUT IT SEEMS PRETTY CLEAR THAT ITS SOMEBODY THAT USED TO BE IN THE CLUB OR HANGED AROUND THE CLUB ALOT....


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 08:45 PM~11096377
> *IS FUNNY HOW I POST A PICTURE OF MY FRAME GET IN WORK ON AND PEOPLE STAR HEATING ALLREADY, HEAT MORE THAT MEAN YOU GUYS MISS ME JA JA JA JA.THE MORE YOU HEAT, THE MORE MOTIVATION I GET.....
> 
> 
> ...


HATE NIGA NOT HEAT !!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 07:46 PM~11096384
> *NA DANNY IS JUST ASKING, I DONT HAVE PROBLEM WITH JOSE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 04:46 PM~11096384
> *NA DANNY IS JUST ASKING, I DONT HAVE PROBLEM WITH JOSE
> *


STR8...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 15 2008, 07:47 PM~11096396
> *WHAT I'M TRYNA SAY IS THAT WHO EVER IT IS, HAS TO BE SOMEONE THAT KNOWS THESE PEOPLE REAL GOOD... AS IN SOMEONE THAT WAS AROUND IN ALL THE EVENTS THAT WENT DOWN...I'M NOT POINTING FINGERS BUT IT SEEMS PRETTY CLEAR THAT ITS SOMEBODY THAT USED TO BE IN THE CLUB OR HANGED AROUND THE CLUB ALOT....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> HATE NIGA NOT HEAT !!!!
> 
> WAZ UP ***** HOW U DOING DOGG? REMEMBER I AM A REFF. :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> > HATE NIGA NOT HEAT !!!!
> >
> > WAZ UP ***** HOW U DOING DOGG? REMEMBER I AM A REFF. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 15 2008, 07:54 PM~11096462
> *:biggrin:  YEAH I KNOW !! LOL
> *


REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD U IN THE PICNIC , HERES ANOTHER PIC


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $I'm Back$_@Jul 15 2008, 06:49 PM~11095908
> *
> 
> I AM SICK AND TIRE OF THE SOUTH DADE ROLLERZ ONLY BITCHES AND EXBITCHES, THEY DONT GOT THE BALLS TO STEP UP!!!
> ...



IM STILL WATIN 4 U 2 PIC UP MY PEACES N SEND ME THE SLOPY ASS TOWTRUCK


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 08:56 PM~11096475
> *REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD U IN THE PICNIC , HERES ANOTHER PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NIGA TIGHT WORK, THAT SHITS LOOKS RAW :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 15 2008, 07:58 PM~11096495
> *:0  NIGA TIGHT WORK, THAT SHITS LOOKS RAW  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMMIE


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

: CERTIFIED KILLER, DANNY305, 95rangeron14z, SOUND OF REVENGE, Princess1, LANNGA305, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, roma2121, M.Fuentes


WHATS UP GIRL HOW U DOIN


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

miami is full of :loco:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

going to watch the all star baseball game fuck all this shit


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:yessad:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jul 14 2008, 04:16 PM~11085685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAIN OR SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 06:56 PM~11096475
> *REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD U IN THE PICNIC , HERES ANOTHER PIC
> 
> 
> ...


are those paid for


----------



## $I'm Back$ (Jul 15, 2008)

I AM BACK HAVING FUN PUSSIES!!!! U LIKE WAT I WROTE ABOUT U ALL...THERE'S MORE WHERE THAT CAME FROM!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND DEE DON'T WORRY I'M GOIN TO PICK UP THE PIECES!!!


----------



## $I'm Back$ (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 15 2008, 05:21 PM~11096629
> *are those paid for
> *


YES... ARE U STILL READIN MAGAZINES TO LEARN HOW TO BUILT LOWRIDER????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $I'm Back$_@Jul 15 2008, 08:23 PM~11096641
> *YES... ARE U STILL READIN MAGAZINES TO LEARN HOW TO BUILT LOWRIDER????
> *


dam somebody fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 15 2008, 08:26 PM~11096658
> *dam somebody fucked up :biggrin:
> *




I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO SAW THAT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 15 2008, 05:26 PM~11096658
> *dam somebody fucked up :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ...Got em '


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

ALL THIS BIG TALK ABOUT I'M A GANGSTA BUT WONT ADMIT IT PUSSY


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $I'm Back$+Jul 15 2008, 08:21 PM~11096632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I GOT U MOTHER FUCKER THERE'S ONLY TWO PEOPLE THAT KNOW MY PASSWORD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND ONE ITS NELSON, AND THE SECOND ONE ITS DAVID....LOL


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

THANK U ED U JUST SOLVED THE PUZZLE


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 15 2008, 08:27 PM~11096672
> *ALL THIS BIG TALK ABOUT I'M A GANGSTA BUT WONT ADMIT IT PUSSY
> *


RENE THATZ WIT ME DOGG???


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

I AM BACK I GOT U SPOOK WHY U DON'T SAY UR REAL NAME??? 
GROW SOME MOTHER FUCKIN BALLS AND BE A ***** AND SAY IT!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

* MISTER ED, Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter, SOUND OF REVENGE, ROLLIN LUXURY, *87blazer, SpLiFf4, Princess1


:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:twak: 

AWWWWW MAN THIS IS FUNNY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 15 2008, 07:28 PM~11096681
> *THANK U ED U JUST SOLVED THE PUZZLE
> *



i got you fuck ups always fuck up :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OK HERE IT IS SOME ON LOGED OFF AT 8.25 PM $I'M BACK $

AND THEN SOME ONE ELSE LOG ON AT 8.28 AND LEFT A COMMENT LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ok caso cerrado :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 15 2008, 07:37 PM~11096723
> *OK HERE IT IS SOME ON LOGED OFF AT 8.25 PM $I'M BACK $
> 
> AND THEN SOME ONE ELSE LOG ON AT 8.28 AND LEFT A COMMENT LOL
> ...



you got it never on at the same time......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

damm this shit is pack wats poppin mia...........


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

U MUTHERFUCKERZ WANT THE TRUTH ASK EVIL SISTER WHERE I WAS AT 12 I WAS WIT HER EATEN LUNCH SO IF U REALY BEALEVE ITS ME BRING IT I STAY AT 6040 WEST 2 AVE I AINT SCARED OF NONE OF U PUSSYS AZZ ****** HERE .
AND DAVID N NELSON Y U PUSSYS AINT PICKIN UP THE PHONE .IF U ****** ARE DOIN THIS 2 TRY 2 PUT ME DOWN SO I DONT BRING MY REGAL OUT I SUDGEST THAT U MOVE OUT OF MY WAY CUZ IMA RUN UZ OVER .
FUCK WHO EVER IS HATIN ON ME 
IMA SEE THE ALLSTAR GAME ITS MORE INTRESTING .








HERES ANOTHER PIECE WAITIN FOR U TO PICK IT UP!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^straight ******


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jul 14 2008, 05:16 PM~11085685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the aces will be there


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow this shit is going on again ............. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I love it, It makes me feel special to be thought of so much. Whats even funnier is that I haven't talked to ANYONE for months, just minding my own buisness. Keep Hating this shit is already some kindergarden shit. Fuck It, Im Out. 

P.S. DEE dont be trying to act like you call no body since u the one that been lost.

IMA GO DO SOME NERDY SHIT!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 15 2008, 08:54 PM~11096867
> *the aces will be there
> *


YES SIR WE WILL BE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 15 2008, 08:54 PM~11096867
> *the aces will be there
> *


 X2!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

EXECUTION, Euro2low, low low mamii, roma2121, TheVIOLATOR, Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter, [email protected] BITCH85


WAS UP ACES :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I will be out there.. Shooting for Lowrider.. So.. show strong guys


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wooowww this some stupid shit lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11096927
> *I will be out there.. Shooting for Lowrider.. So.. show strong guys
> *



PHIL ALL U NEED IS THE BLVD ACES LOL 

NAW ON A REAL EVERYONE COME ON OUT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEND


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11096926
> *EXECUTION, Euro2low, low low mamii, roma2121, TheVIOLATOR, Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter, [email protected] BITCH85
> WAS UP ACES  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 15 2008, 06:02 PM~11096926
> *EXECUTION, Euro2low, low low mamii, roma2121, TheVIOLATOR, Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter, [email protected] BITCH85
> WAS UP ACES  :wave:
> *


Here ***** Reading All This Funny Ass Shit.... This Beats The Hell Out Of Watching Tv... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11096927
> *I will be out there.. Shooting for Lowrider.. So.. show strong guys
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: WELL BE THERE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11096926
> *EXECUTION, Euro2low, low low mamii, roma2121, TheVIOLATOR, Made You A Hater, SwitchHitter, [email protected] BITCH85
> WAS UP ACES  :wave:
> *


ITS OK...... I LIKE YA'LL CLUB ANYWAYZ...... IM JUST SITTING BACK....WATCHING THE "SHOW".....LOL.....INTRESTING....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11096927
> *I will be out there.. Shooting for Lowrider.. So.. show strong guys
> *




SO WHEN YOU GONNA SHOOT THE HIGH RYDA FEMALES???? IM STILL WAITING......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Made You A Hater, CERTIFIED KILLER, SOUND OF REVENGE, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, roma2121, chevyboy01, ROLLIN LUXURY, TheVIOLATOR, 87blazer, MISTER ED, SwitchHitter, EXECUTION, Euro2low, low low mamii


hot in here...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS NI99A LEFT ME OUT LOL ITS OK :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I was recently looking at the photos i took for the USO picnic in 2003.. I'm going to post some.. so people remember how we all used to roll.. in the good ole days ..lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

GO AHEAD :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, CERTIFIED KILLER,* DANNY305*, Dr.7thGate, CADILLAC D, SOUND OF REVENGE, Built NOT Bought, rollin-orange, SwitchHitter, greg nice, Euro2low, ROLLIN LUXURY

:wave: how bout now.....lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: CADILLAC D, *DANNY305*, MISTER ED, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, CERTIFIED KILLER, *Euro2low*, SOUND OF REVENGE, Dr.7thGate, Built NOT Bought, rollin-orange, *SwitchHitter*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: CADILLAC D, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, Dr.7thGate, DANNY305, rollin-orange, lolojorge, Lowridergame305, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, MISTER ED, CERTIFIED KILLER, Euro2low, SOUND OF REVENGE, SwitchHitter



WUZ UP ***** WHEN U GONNA BRING ME THAT PIECE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all for now..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAMN THATS WASUP... WE NEED MORE LOWRIDERS ROUND THE STREETS... THAT BIG RIM SHYT IS WACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: creepin cutty, fuckTHErest, ROLLIN LUXURY, Lowridergame305, Euro2low, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, Still Hated, ripsta85,* LayItLow*, Built NOT Bought, 83delta88, rollin-orange

:0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 15 2008, 10:05 PM~11097379
> *DAMN THATS WASUP... WE NEED MORE LOWRIDERS ROUND THE STREETS... THAT BIG RIM SHYT IS WACK!!!!!!!!!
> *



FUCK U THEN......


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

just a reminder
:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jul 15 2008, 10:19 PM~11097506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jul 15 2008, 10:19 PM~11097506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be there


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*evil* this ones for you............


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 15 2008, 10:36 PM~11097769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

go to sleep bitch


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 15 2008, 10:40 PM~11097815
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

YOU GUYS GO TO THE SCREEN NAME $I'M BACK $ AND LOOK WHAT IT SAYS LOL 
DEE THEY GOT YOU LOL LOL LOL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 15 2008, 09:38 PM~11097789
> *go to sleep bitch
> *



OK IM GOING TO SLEEP......................


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Banned. Fake account. Duplicates:

CERTIFIED KILLER
$I'm Back$
$Th3 R3v3ng3$
$Th3_R3v3Ng3$


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 15 2008, 07:50 PM~11097931
> *Banned. Fake account. Duplicates:
> 
> CERTIFIED KILLER
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $I'm Back$_@Jul 15 2008, 08:23 PM~11096641
> *YES... ARE U STILL READIN MAGAZINES TO LEARN HOW TO BUILT LOWRIDER????
> *



OK GUYS HIT THE LITTLE AROW ON THE TOP BYE THE DATE AND SEE WHAT U SEE ON THE SCREEN NAME LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

oye esto esta de pinga acere!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

OHH HELLLLLLLL NAWWWWWWWWW LMAO JAY


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

omg. now thats hilarious. whats even funnier is all the grammar mistakes, too. lmao


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ma boy got his bike for sale for 300 the lowest 270........


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: SwitchHitter, EXECUTION, shorty88, SOUND OF REVENGE, str8lows, LIL ROLY, GuCcIcRoWnViC, Princess1, bBblue88olds, ROLLIN LUXURY, sweet fleet

:nicoderm:


----------



## Princess1 (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 05:46 PM~11096804
> *U MUTHERFUCKERZ WANT THE TRUTH ASK EVIL SISTER WHERE I WAS AT 12 I WAS WIT HER EATEN LUNCH SO IF U REALY BEALEVE ITS ME BRING IT I STAY AT 6040 WEST 2 AVE I AINT SCARED OF NONE OF U PUSSYS AZZ ****** HERE .
> AND DAVID N NELSON Y U PUSSYS AINT PICKIN UP THE PHONE .IF U ****** ARE DOIN THIS 2 TRY 2 PUT ME DOWN SO I DONT BRING MY REGAL OUT I SUDGEST THAT U MOVE OUT OF MY WAY CUZ IMA RUN UZ OVER .
> FUCK WHO EVER IS HATIN ON ME
> ...


This is VERONICA 
I don't know what time he did all this shit cause I've been talking to Dee since this morning and not only that I was with him at 12 for lunch and spoke to him all day while he was at work. Can someone tell me at what time did all this start?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THIS FUCKIN ALL STAR GAME IS OFF DA CHAIN*


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 15 2008, 08:38 PM~11098428
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: SwitchHitter, EXECUTION, shorty88, SOUND OF REVENGE, str8lows, LIL ROLY, GuCcIcRoWnViC, Princess1, bBblue88olds, ROLLIN LUXURY, sweet fleet
> 
> ...


it will be handled


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

*

I JUST GOT HOME AND DEE ASKED ME IF I HAD TOUCHED OR LOGGED ON THE COMPUTER AND I SAID YES. HE GOT MAD AT ME AND AT EVERYTHING I SAID EVEN IF IT'S ALL TRUE BUT NOW I AM APOLOGIZING TO ALL THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY CUZ THEY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FACT THAT I GOT MAD AT SOME PEOPLE FROM THE SOUTH DADE CHAPTER FOR ALL THAT THEY HAVE SAID ABOUT DEE, MY SISTER AND HIS CAR.     

"""SORRY"""*


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 09:20 PM~11098936
> *
> 
> I JUST GOT HOME AND DEE ASKED ME IF I HAD TOUCHED OR LOGGED ON THE COMPUTER AND I SAID YES. HE GOT MAD AT ME AND AT EVERYTHING I SAID EVEN IF IT'S ALL TRUE BUT NOW I AM APOLOGIZING TO ALL THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY CUZ THEY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FACT THAT I GOT MAD AT SOME PEOPLE FROM THE SOUTH DADE CHAPTER FOR ALL THAT THEY HAVE SAID ABOUT DEE, MY SISTER AND HIS CAR.
> ...


*

atleast you admmited it!*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2008, 11:17 PM~11098893
> *it will be handled
> *


hows that ace coming along b*RO* i see the hood is looking good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*FREE LEGAL CAR HANGOUT EVERY THURSDAY @ CLUB 112 Miami 17800 State Road 9 Miami, FL 33162*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*FREE LEGAL CAR HANGOUT EVERY THURSDAY @ CLUB 112 Miami 17800 State Road 9 Miami, FL 33162*

check out the link


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 15 2008, 01:52 PM~11093560
> *Wut up whiteboy? Hows the car coming along?
> *



chillin bro...she gotta face n ass lift earlier this week...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, downsouth, *EXECUTION*


:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 15 2008, 09:20 PM~11098936
> *
> 
> I JUST GOT HOME AND DEE ASKED ME IF I HAD TOUCHED OR LOGGED ON THE COMPUTER AND I SAID YES. HE GOT MAD AT ME AND AT EVERYTHING I SAID EVEN IF IT'S ALL TRUE BUT NOW I AM APOLOGIZING TO ALL THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY CUZ THEY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FACT THAT I GOT MAD AT SOME PEOPLE FROM THE SOUTH DADE CHAPTER FOR ALL THAT THEY HAVE SAID ABOUT DEE, MY SISTER AND HIS CAR.
> ...


*

yea as we can see the truth finally came out ,but honestly i dont no who to believe or trust .and now that your saying that it was your sister inlaw,what in the hell is she doing getting herself into this shit :uh: ? dee what the FUCK did we do to your family so you can have the right to write that shit....by the way nobody even brings up your family s name for nothing :dunno: AND NOW THAT I REALLY NO WHO WROTE THAT SHIT ABOUT MY CAR ALL I GOT TO SAY LIKE IVE TOLD OTHER PEOPLE BRING IT  I REGRET EVERY MOMENT I HELPED YOU OUT ESPECIALLY GIVING YOU THAT CAR FOR THAT RUSTED PIECE OF SHIT MONTE AND YOU WINED THAT IT WAS TO MUCH MONEY TO DO IT RIGHT.(BUT LIKE YOU USE TO TELL ME NOBODYS YOUR FRIEND EVIL THEY JUST USE YOU ,WELL I GUESS THIS SHIT BIT YOU IN THE ASS AND I HOPE YOU ENJOY THAT PAINT JOB..

P.S THAT SHIT YOU WROTE RIGHT HERE MAKES NO FUCKEN SENSE ,BUT YOU ARE GROWN MAN I HOPE IT WAS WORTH IT......*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Princess1_@Jul 15 2008, 08:58 PM~11098681
> *This is VERONICA
> I don't know what time he did all this shit cause I've been talking to Dee since this morning and not only that I was with him at 12 for lunch and spoke to him all day while he was at work. Can someone tell me at what time did all this start?
> *


IT DONT MATTER NO MORE ....... IT HAS BEEN DONE AND WE ALL NO THE TRUTH..AND THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT ALL THIS
:barf:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning dade broward and all............. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *LANNGA305*, 96' lincoln, MAAANDO, Groc006, BUBBA-D


:wave: :wave: que bola?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *TheVIOLATOR,* LANNGA305, 96' lincoln, MAAANDO


:wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 16 2008, 01:41 AM~11100240
> *yea as we can see the truth finally came out ,but honestly i dont no who to believe or trust .and now that your saying that it was your sister inlaw,what in the hell is she doing getting herself into this shit :uh: ? dee what the FUCK did we do to your family so you can have the right to write that shit....by the way nobody even brings up your family s name for nothing  :dunno: AND NOW THAT I REALLY NO WHO WROTE THAT SHIT ABOUT MY CAR ALL I GOT TO SAY LIKE IVE TOLD OTHER PEOPLE BRING IT   I REGRET EVERY MOMENT I HELPED YOU OUT ESPECIALLY GIVING YOU THAT CAR FOR THAT RUSTED PIECE OF SHIT MONTE AND YOU WINED THAT IT WAS TO MUCH MONEY TO DO IT RIGHT.(BUT LIKE YOU USE TO TELL ME NOBODYS YOUR FRIEND EVIL THEY JUST USE YOU ,WELL I GUESS THIS SHIT BIT YOU IN THE ASS AND I HOPE YOU ENJOY THAT PAINT JOB..
> 
> P.S THAT SHIT YOU WROTE RIGHT HERE MAKES NO FUCKEN SENSE ,BUT YOU ARE GROWN MAN I HOPE IT WAS WORTH IT......
> *



:0


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

EVELIO MIRA SOY YO ELIZABETH DEE WIFE, MIRA YO NO SABIA LA MIERDA QUE ESTABA PASANDO Y TU SABES QUE YO NO SE NI SIQUIERA ANDAR EN ESTE PUTO PROGRAMA, NO SE PORQUE MI HERNANA SE METIO Y DIJO TODO ESTO, PARA TU INFORMACION, SACA A DEE Y AMI DE TODO ESTE SINGAO BRETE PORQUE TU Y TODO TU CLAN SABE QUE SI DEE TIENE ALGO QUE DECIR LO DICE EN FRENTE DE TODO EL MUNDO, EL NO TUVO NADA QUE VER, PORQUE CUANDO EL SE ENTERO DE LO QUE ESTABA PASANDO, SE ENPINGO , ENSEGUIDA ME LLAMO DEL TRABAJO PREGUNTANDO QUE SI YO ESTABA HACIENDO ALGO EN LA COMPUTADORA, QUE ESTABAN HABLANDO MIERDA DE TODO EL MUNDO.PERO BUENO TU PUEDES PENSAR TODO LO QUE TU QUIERAS ANY WAY TU SABES QUE ESA MIERDA DE GENTE NADIE SIRVE PORQUE TODO EL MUNDO HABLA POR DETRAS DEL OTRO ,TU SABES QUE YO NO ME METO EN NADA DE ESO PORQUE ESO NO ES MI BUSSINES...PERO NO ME METAS A MI NI AMI FAMILIA, PORQUE YO NO ME HE METIDO CON LA TUYA Y TE LO DEJO A TU CONCIENCIA ........
BY THE WAY ME DISCULPO POR LO QUE MI HERMANA DIJO PORQUE ESO NO ES SU PROBLEMA, ANOCHE NOS ENTERAMOS DE LO QUE PASO WHEN SHE GOT HOME. AL IGUAL QUE CON JACKIE CINTHIA NELSON LINSI Y DAVID. ESPERO QUE PIENSES MEJOR ANTES DE HABLAR TANTA MIERDA QUE TU ME CONOCES MUY BIEN!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

CONO. Cant we all just get along?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, CERTIFIED KILLER, *Boulevard305
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

HA OTRA COSITA QUE SE ME OLVIDO DECIRTE.
FIJATE NACO ANOCHE DEE LLAMO A TROY PARA QUE HABLARA CON EL DUENO DE DE ESTE WEBSITE PARA VER SI PODIAN ENCONTRAR A LA PERSONA QUE HABIA SIDO Y DESPUES LLAMO A DEE PARA ATRAS DICIENDOLE QUE LA PERSONA QUE HIZO ESO HABIA SIDO DE MI CASA.
Y DEE CASI ME MATA PORQUE EL PENSO QUE HABIA SIDO YO Y NO ME CREIA Y TREMENDO PROBLEMA QUE ME BUSQUE POR CULPA DE ESA GRACIA. ASI QUE POR FAVOR AQUI TODO EL MUNDO SALIO CAGAO HASTA YO PORQUE DEE ANOCHE SE FUE HASTA DE LA CASA, Y SE PELIO DE MI.PORQUE COMO UN DIA TE DIJE A TI EN MI CASA EL DIA QUE TU Y DEE DISCUTIERON. QUE YO ESTABA HARTA Y QUE IVA A IR AL METTING DE USTEDES PARA DECIRLE UN POCO DE VERDADES A TODOS USTEDES EN LA CARA , TE ACUERDAS???? POR ESO DEE PIENSA QUE FUI YO , COMO TE DIJE YO NO TENGO NECESIDAD DE DECIR NADA DE ESO, YO NO SE SI EL YA SABE QUE FUE MI HERMANA QUIEN HIZO ESTO. LO QUE SE ES QUE ESTOY JODIDA POR CULPA DE LA COMEPINGA DE MI HERMANA , LA DESPINGA QUE SE ARMO EN MI CASA ANOCHE FUE DEL CONO DE SU MADRE CREEME I DON'T PLAY, PLEASE DISCULPAME CON JACKIE QUE ES LA QUE ME INTERESA, Y DISCULPAME TU POR ESTO .



ELIZABETH

PS:ESPERO QUE ME RESPONDAS, POR FAVOR YO SE QUE DEBES ESTAR BIEN MOLESTO.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

whatever...............


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

damn this is some soap opera type of shit.


IS IT GONNA RAIN ALL FUCKING DAY OR WHAT?


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

ED YO SO ELIZABETH TU SABES YO PENSABA QUE TU ERAS BUENA GENTE PERO AL PARECER ME EQUIVOQUE Y SOY YO ELIZABETH PARA QUE LO SEPAS NO ES DEE EL NI SIQUIERA SABE QUE YO ESTOY HACIENDO ESTO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 16 2008, 09:21 AM~11101304
> *damn this is some soap opera type of shit.
> IS IT GONNA RAIN ALL FUCKING DAY OR WHAT?
> *


Oye, whoever was at the shop yesterday logged in as Pincho Man and they banned him for duplicate accounts. It says your screen name is linked to Pincho Man. Better hit up the admin in the contact us section and tell them about that shit my *****. Oye, I hope it doesnt fuckin rain tonite. Ima come thru in the Scion on 30's *****. Holla at me...... YEEEEAHHHHH


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

all of this shit really needs to be going on behind closed doors....looks like it aint no one buisness but the people involved


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 16 2008, 08:25 AM~11101318
> *ED YO SO ELIZABETH TU SABES YO PENSABA QUE TU ERAS BUENA GENTE PERO AL PARECER ME EQUIVOQUE Y SOY YO ELIZABETH PARA QUE LO SEPAS NO ES DEE EL NI SIQUIERA SABE QUE YO ESTOY HACIENDO ESTO
> *



bueno entonces dile a tu marido que pare con su jodienda ya es muy hombre para los juegos de ninos


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: MAAANDO, M.Fuentes, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, CERTIFIED KILLER, MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE, *sucio138, creepin cutty*


:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

all of this shit really needs to be going on behind closed doors....looks like it aint no one buisness but the people involved 






X2


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

GORDY SOY YO ELIZABETH ESTOY USANDO EL PROFILE DE DIDIETT. MIRA QUIERO DISCULPARME POR LO QUE PASO ANOCHE YO NO ESTABA ENTERADA DE NADA, TU SIEMPRE ME HAS CAIDO MUY BIEN Y NO QUIERO QUE PIENSES MAL DE MI PORQUE TU ME CONOCES MUY BIEN Y SABES QUE YO NO ME DEDICO A ESTO....... DISCULPA A MI ESTUPIDA HERMANA PARECE QUE NO TENIA NADA MEJOR QUE HACER QUE BUSCAR PROBLEMA,,,,,,,

CUIDATE, SALUDAME A RENE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

de pinnga


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

EXACTAMENTE ESTO ES PURA FINERIA,TU CONOCISTE A DIDIETT BIEN YO NO SE CUAL FUE EL PROBLEMA ENTRE TU Y EL QUE DEJARON DE IR A LA CASA PERO YO NO ESTOY HABLANDO POR EL PORQUE EL SE SABE DEFENDER, LO QUE NO QUIERO ES QUE SIGAN DICIENDO QUE FUE EL PORQUE FUE LA COME TRANCA DE MI HERMANA Y ME ESTAN BUSCANDO UN PROBLEMA.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 15 2008, 07:20 PM~11097066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :banghead:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

the drama gets started way to ealry around here


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Save that drama for yo' baby mama.


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up yall


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

can some one give me the address for the hang out tonight


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 16 2008, 10:33 AM~11101656
> *can some one give me the address for the hang out tonight
> *


INKSTINCT TATTOO
15996 NW 27 AVE
OPALOCKA, FL


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

ok thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

9 Members: 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, MAAANDO, $SOUTHERN COMFORT$, *PINK86REGAL, GuCcIcRoWnViC, EXECUTION, *MISTER ED, fleetwood88, Lowridergame305 

:wave:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

sucio is that the firestone in downtown hlwd lol?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats good *****...u didnt call me yesterday bro, wa happen?


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jun 27 2008, 12:08 PM~10963183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

0PA L0KA HANG0UT T0NITE!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

no....




lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED KILLER_@Jul 16 2008, 12:20 AM~11098936
> *
> 
> I JUST GOT HOME AND DEE ASKED ME IF I HAD TOUCHED OR LOGGED ON THE COMPUTER AND I SAID YES. HE GOT MAD AT ME AND AT EVERYTHING I SAID EVEN IF IT'S ALL TRUE BUT NOW I AM APOLOGIZING TO ALL THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY CUZ THEY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FACT THAT I GOT MAD AT SOME PEOPLE FROM THE SOUTH DADE CHAPTER FOR ALL THAT THEY HAVE SAID ABOUT DEE, MY SISTER AND HIS CAR.
> ...


*

who is this now on dee's name wow dee change ur password :0*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :tears: :angel:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 15 2008, 11:41 PM~11100240
> *yea as we can see the truth finally came out ,but honestly i dont no who to believe or trust .and now that your saying that it was your sister inlaw,what in the hell is she doing getting herself into this shit :uh: ? dee what the FUCK did we do to your family so you can have the right to write that shit....by the way nobody even brings up your family s name for nothing  :dunno: AND NOW THAT I REALLY NO WHO WROTE THAT SHIT ABOUT MY CAR ALL I GOT TO SAY LIKE IVE TOLD OTHER PEOPLE BRING IT   I REGRET EVERY MOMENT I HELPED YOU OUT ESPECIALLY GIVING YOU THAT CAR FOR THAT RUSTED PIECE OF SHIT MONTE AND YOU WINED THAT IT WAS TO MUCH MONEY TO DO IT RIGHT.(BUT LIKE YOU USE TO TELL ME NOBODYS YOUR FRIEND EVIL THEY JUST USE YOU ,WELL I GUESS THIS SHIT BIT YOU IN THE ASS AND I HOPE YOU ENJOY THAT PAINT JOB..
> 
> P.S THAT SHIT YOU WROTE RIGHT HERE MAKES NO FUCKEN SENSE ,BUT YOU ARE GROWN MAN I HOPE IT WAS WORTH IT......
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yea sure is



> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 16 2008, 10:05 AM~11101810
> *sucio is that the firestone in downtown hlwd lol?
> *


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

Blast from the past. What's up MIAMI


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 16 2008, 02:27 PM~11103322
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIA-HI-TECH_@Jul 16 2008, 11:59 AM~11103532
> *Blast from the past. What's up MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


i was wondering when you were going to post in here i always see you on the off topic forum . i'm one of hamsters friends from way back in the days


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, ROLLIN LUXURY, Made You A Hater, SOUND OF REVENGE


:wave: 

SOUND I SEE YOU LATER IM OUT


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 16 2008, 05:01 PM~11104338
> *MISTER ED, ROLLIN LUXURY, Made You A Hater, SOUND OF REVENGE
> :wave:
> 
> ...




ORALE IS THAT REALLY U ON UR SCREEN NAME


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 16 2008, 05:01 PM~11104338
> *MISTER ED, ROLLIN LUXURY, Made You A Hater, SOUND OF REVENGE
> :wave:
> 
> ...


:wave: SUP ED, SUP RALPH


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 16 2008, 05:13 PM~11104438
> *:wave: SUP ED, SUP RALPH
> *



SUP HOMIE CAR LOOKIN NICE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 16 2008, 05:17 PM~11104486
> *SUP HOMIE  CAR LOOKIN NICE
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 16 2008, 02:30 PM~11104621
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *



a qt and a blunt??


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2008, 05:30 PM~11104634
> *a qt and a blunt??
> *


ILL TAKE THA QT... U CAN HAVE THA BLUNT LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 16 2008, 02:34 PM~11104676
> *ILL TAKE THA QT... U CAN HAVE THA BLUNT LOL
> *



lol i know. just fuckin with u... i dont want u 2 take a hit and sit in the middle of the street again lol


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11104991
> *lol i know. just fuckin with u... i dont want u 2 take a hit and sit in the middle of the street again lol
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CONGRAULATIONS KIONI, SET UP OF THE MONTH. This is the second set up of the club to be featured and more to come.............25th STREET RIDERS


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2008, 06:08 PM~11104991
> *lol i know. just fuckin with u... i dont want u 2 take a hit and sit in the middle of the street again lol
> *


THIS *****....STOP LYIN BITCH LOL...U GOT JOKES


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 16 2008, 03:33 PM~11105192
> *THIS *****....STOP LYIN BITCH LOL...U GOT JOKES
> *



:biggrin: U DONT REMEMBER ***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

UH OH CADILLAC D IS REPLYING hno: hno:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 16 2008, 06:39 PM~11105230
> *:biggrin: U DONT REMEMBER ***** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 LOL SHUTUP YALL LYING... ESTAN DE PINGA... WASUP WITH DISCO INFERNO!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Alright this mornning Dees wife came to my house to explain what went down .She expained that it was her "SISTER" that was responsible for all that drama.Why she would do that type of shit i dont know :uh: ...She probably thought she wasnt going to get cought  (BOTTOM LINE DEE AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH WHAT HAPPENEND TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT).. AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT I ASKED TO GIVE ME A HAND TO FIND THIS CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL THAT WENT ON WITH A FAKE SCREEN NAME ,I REALLY APPRICIATE IT ...THANKS  NOW I NO WHERE I STAND...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11105244
> *LOL SHUTUP YALL LYING... ESTAN DE PINGA... WASUP WITH DISCO INFERNO!!!
> *




:biggrin: I GOT PICS :biggrin:..... OUTSIDE GETTING WET


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 16 2008, 06:51 PM~11105324
> *:biggrin: I GOT PICS  :biggrin:..... OUTSIDE GETTING WET
> *


post them :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 16 2008, 06:51 PM~11105329
> *post them :biggrin:
> *


:machinegun:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito marica boracho wats poppin ma *****


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BADASS 3 WHEEL

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wll_was4dGU


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THROWBACK SHIT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 16 2008, 05:04 PM~11105916
> *THROWBACK SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


Tampa lowrider back in the day..remember that show like it was yesterday..we nearly filled up that room ourselves and we were clownin like mothafuka :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

wheres the hangout tonight


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

What's up Double-O ? I thought you looked familiar. I drop in here once in a while to see what's new. I saw the pics of the turbo in the Monte. Nice work. I'm gonna drop in on one of the hangouts one night. Maybe I'll see you there. Later.......


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305
> 
> [img_@~
> *http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/bgs20160.jpg[/img]
> ...



ONE OF MY FAVORITE CARS!! BADASS G-BODY RIGHT THURR"..........CLEAN ASS FUCK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 16 2008, 08:23 PM~11106027
> *BEFORE AND AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, HIT EM UP, *Scarface*, SIXONEFORLIFE, IIMPALAA, *[email protected]$TA BITCH85*

wasup *****...hows the lincoln comin out..ready to stunt!!!!! u gettion lost bitch


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

BIG THANGS POPPIN!!!! LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 16 2008, 08:50 PM~11106724
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, HIT EM UP, Scarface, SIXONEFORLIFE, IIMPALAA, [email protected]$TA BITCH85
> 
> ...


it will be out soon... very soon!!! cant wait *****!! and its not only me getting lost! its u 2 bitch! should pass by the shop one day to see it


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

one clean cutt...i wonder who owns that car :biggrin: :0


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 16 2008, 06:20 PM~11105090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS HOMIE & TO ALL 25TH STREET RIDERS IN 2008 WE GOT MORE QUALITY SETUPS TO COME :biggrin: :thumbsup: AND WHO KNOWS MAYBE A 25TH STREET HOPPER :0  *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

HOLYSMOKIES!!!!!

NOW THATS SOME DRAMA FOR YOUR ASS.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

FOR ALL OF YALL THAT MISSED TONIGHTS HANG OUT....




























yoyo was peelin out n lost control then crashed....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that's crazy fool


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 16 2008, 05:18 PM~11105995
> *Tampa lowrider back in the day..remember that show like it was yesterday..we nearly filled up that room ourselves and we were clownin like mothafuka  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 16 2008, 11:02 PM~11108562
> *FOR ALL OF YALL THAT MISSED TONIGHTS HANG OUT....
> 
> 
> ...



       :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIA-HI-TECH_@Jul 16 2008, 05:59 PM~11106325
> *What's up Double-O ? I thought you looked familiar. I drop in here once in a while to see what's new. I saw the pics of the turbo in the Monte. Nice work. I'm gonna drop in on one of the hangouts one night. Maybe I'll see you there. Later.......
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 16 2008, 03:20 PM~11105090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAD PROPS ON THE FEATURE KEONI YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

gooood mornin


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 17 2008, 06:20 AM~11109757
> *gooood mornin
> *



damn u beat me too it :biggrin: 


morning dade


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

god damn where have i been i missed all this fukin chusmeria in here a bunch of bitches rappin if u ask me real talk this is grown up shit and it shouldnt be on this here for everyone to see or entertainment...smh theres alot of fukin hoe ass ****** in dis world and all that rappin and not one time no one said shoot me one lol...classic i tell ya


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

congrats Keoni, yall boys are doing big things


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 16 2008, 11:02 PM~11108562
> *FOR ALL OF YALL THAT MISSED TONIGHTS HANG OUT....
> 
> 
> ...



well that hangout is fucked.....im sure the people who own that mall wont take that lightly


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 17 2008, 01:02 AM~11108562
> *FOR ALL OF YALL THAT MISSED TONIGHTS HANG OUT....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Grand Opening won't be so grand anymore.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

talk about sitting sideways. :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 17 2008, 12:02 AM~11108562
> *FOR ALL OF YALL THAT MISSED TONIGHTS HANG OUT....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

into the pole (>_<)


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:18 AM~11110256
> *Looks like the Grand Opening won't be so grand anymore.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wats up wit the tank creepin?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 16 2008, 06:41 PM~11105250
> *Alright this mornning Dees wife came to my house to explain what went down .She expained that it was her "SISTER" that was responsible for all that drama.Why she would do that type of shit i dont know  :uh: ...She probably thought she wasnt going to get cought  (BOTTOM LINE DEE AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH WHAT HAPPENEND TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT).. AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT I ASKED TO GIVE ME A HAND TO FIND THIS CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL THAT WENT ON WITH A FAKE SCREEN NAME ,I REALLY APPRICIATE IT  ...THANKS   NOW I NO WHERE I STAND...
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

anybody selling a 85 regal here in miami my boys looking for one cheap just wants a stock one hit me up


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 17 2008, 10:52 AM~11110467
> *wats up wit the tank creepin?
> *


doin a water change today...

after i eats me my birthday cake :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 17 2008, 08:12 AM~11110569
> *doin a water change today...
> 
> after i eats me my birthday cake  :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday frankie :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

HANGOUT TONITE AT 9PM, AT SOUTHLAND MALL , LETS KEEP CLEAN


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

people at work fuckin wit me...lol










notice the barbie shit on my desk and on the roof


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 17 2008, 11:28 AM~11110666
> *people at work fuckin wit me...lol
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHITS FUNNY! 
:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jul 17 2008, 11:27 AM~11110652
> * HANGOUT TONITE AT 9PM, AT SOUTHLAND MALL , LETS KEEP CLEAN
> *



I'LL BE THERE...LIKE ALWAYS... LOL.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:59 AM~11110511
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



why you cry... dry your eye..... "ladi dadi" 

:roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

and there come yo mama wit dem 2 little guys


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

for sale 1990 chevy caprice make offer
786-991-6439


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jul 17 2008, 08:27 AM~11110652
> * HANGOUT TONITE AT 9PM, AT SOUTHLAND MALL , LETS KEEP CLEAN
> *


I'LL BE THERE!!!!!....FOR DAMN SURE!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 17 2008, 10:59 AM~11111863
> *I'LL BE THERE!!!!!....FOR DAMN SURE!!!!!
> *



pik me up lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 16 2008, 10:02 PM~11108562
> *FOR ALL OF YALL THAT MISSED TONIGHTS HANG OUT....
> 
> 
> ...


after he crashed he shoulda got his ass beat for fukin up the hangout...assholes like that are the reasons y we cant have shit...now 5-0 gonna be all over that spot. :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 17 2008, 11:37 AM~11112181
> *after he crashed he shoulda got his ass beat for fukin up the hangout...assholes like that are the reasons y we cant have shit...now 5-0 gonna be all over that spot.  :angry:
> *


x2! why would any of us would wanna have our cars parked at the hangout when u got someone doin this in the hangout?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that pole could of easly been one of our cars


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 17 2008, 02:37 PM~11112181
> *after he crashed he shoulda got his ass beat for fukin up the hangout...assholes like that are the reasons y we cant have shit...now 5-0 gonna be all over that spot.  :angry:
> *


FOR REAL I CAN'T BELIVE NO ONE KICKED HIS ASS


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 17 2008, 02:37 PM~11112181
> *after he crashed he shoulda got his ass beat for fukin up the hangout...assholes like that are the reasons y we cant have shit...now 5-0 gonna be all over that spot.  :angry:
> *


This mutherfucka is officially banned from the Opa Locka Hangout. That shit is not cool at all. We go out of our way to get a spot where the cops wont fuck with us and we have idiots burnin out. From now on any idiot who decides to be cute and do burnouts and honk there stupid ass train horns will be banned. If anyone is against this holla at my boy Dre (Inkstinct003)..... the owner of the shop.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MAAANDO, GbodyonD's, DANNY305, *INKSTINCT003*, juicedaccordingly, Lady2-Face '64, SWEATITCADDY


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 17 2008, 11:37 AM~11112181
> *after he crashed he shoulda got his ass beat for fukin up the hangout...assholes like that are the reasons y we cant have shit...now 5-0 gonna be all over that spot.  :angry:
> *


well i own the tattoo shop here, and that incident did not affect the hangout, all they did this morning is clean up things. its just another dumass driver. but seriously everyone, stop the fucking peeling out, thank god noone got hurt. as matter of fact im gonna ask a miami gardens cop to be in the area, so when fuckers like that wanna act the fool will really get it.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I KNOW IF I WAS THERE I WOULD OF BITCH SLAP HIS ASS LIKE I DID 3 YEARS AGO TO THE NI99A AT THE STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC THAT FELL OFF THE BIKE AND HIT UNCLE JORGE'S CADDIE LOL OR AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW WHEN HOMMIE WITH ANOTHER MINI BIKE GOT KNOCKED IN HIS SHIT ......... BUT TIMES HAVE CHANGE....................


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP M. FUENTES YEA I REMEBER UR ASS HOW U BEEN NI99A


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

EVERYONE COME OUT TO THAT SOUTHLAND MALL SHIT TONIGHT!!! SUPPORT THE LEGAL HANGOUTS!!! 9pm!!!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 17 2008, 01:30 PM~11112553
> *WAS UP M. FUENTES YEA I REMEBER UR ASS HOW U BEEN NI99A
> *


lol glad you do

I'm good man, working my ass off now, bout to get back into the swing of things...hows everything with you?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 17 2008, 12:12 PM~11112418
> *that pole could of easly been one of our cars
> *


or some-1 or some-1's kids


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 17 2008, 03:36 PM~11112605
> *or some-1 or some-1's kids
> *


x10...

you wanna peel out and be billy bad ass..hit the track


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 17 2008, 11:07 AM~11111928
> *pik me up lol
> *


lol.... I GOT YOU !!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 17 2008, 12:25 PM~11112512
> *I KNOW IF I WAS THERE I WOULD OF BITCH SLAP HIS ASS LIKE I DID 3 YEARS AGO TO THE NI99A AT THE STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC THAT FELL OFF THE BIKE AND HIT UNCLE JORGE'S CADDIE LOL OR AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW WHEN HOMMIE WITH ANOTHER MINI BIKE GOT KNOCKED IN HIS SHIT ......... BUT TIMES HAVE CHANGE....................
> *


 :0 i remeber that...lol...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 17 2008, 12:25 PM~11112512
> *I KNOW IF I WAS THERE I WOULD OF BITCH SLAP HIS ASS LIKE I DID 3 YEARS AGO TO THE NI99A AT THE STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC THAT FELL OFF THE BIKE AND HIT UNCLE JORGE'S CADDIE LOL OR AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW WHEN HOMMIE WITH ANOTHER MINI BIKE GOT KNOCKED IN HIS SHIT ......... BUT TIMES HAVE CHANGE....................
> *


danny did the ***** in the minni bike ever find his teeth :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 17 2008, 07:59 AM~11110511
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :rant: :banghead: lol what up ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 17 2008, 04:04 PM~11112863
> *:scrutinize:  :rant:  :banghead: lol what up *****  :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN ***** AND YOU


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 17 2008, 04:04 PM~11112863
> *:scrutinize:  :rant:  :banghead: lol what up *****  :biggrin:
> *



I HEARD UR PAINTING BELLY AND CHASIE OF SOMEONES CAR CAUSE UR A NICE GUY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

wha time is da hangouts tonite?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 17 2008, 12:25 PM~11112512
> *I KNOW IF I WAS THERE I WOULD OF BITCH SLAP HIS ASS LIKE I DID 3 YEARS AGO TO THE NI99A AT THE STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC THAT FELL OFF THE BIKE AND HIT UNCLE JORGE'S CADDIE LOL OR AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW WHEN HOMMIE WITH ANOTHER MINI BIKE GOT KNOCKED IN HIS SHIT ......... BUT TIMES HAVE CHANGE....................
> *


i remember that shit you had blood on your shirt already like at seven in the morning :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 17 2008, 04:01 PM~11112836
> *danny did the ***** in the minni bike ever find his teeth :biggrin:
> *



LOL YEA HE DID :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Jul 17 2008, 01:22 PM~11113024
> *wha time is da hangouts tonite?
> *


9..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 17 2008, 04:49 PM~11113265
> *i remember that shit you had blood on your shirt already like at seven in the morning  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *PINK86REGAL*, greg nice, DANNY305, chevyboy01, juicedaccordingly, ROLLIN LUXURY, -PlayTime-, LANNGA305, Evelitog

wasup bitch we riding or what!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

jose said he gonna scoop me up. i know i aint goin in my car. lol no tires!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

i need some rim for my new toy 22 :biggrin:


----------



## cuttlas86 (Sep 26, 2006)

evelio i should have keeped the bike that night.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 17 2008, 05:42 PM~11113672
> *jose said he gonna scoop me up. i know i aint goin in my car. lol no tires!
> *


AWWW DAMN.. LOL WITH JOSES PUNCTUALITY... I SEE U GETTIN THERE AT 2AM... ULL BE LUCKY IF U GET TO SEE 3 OR 4 CARS BY THA TIME U GET THERE LOL... ***** TAKE THA MONTE... U BABYSITTIN *****!!!! LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 17 2008, 02:52 PM~11113764
> *AWWW DAMN.. LOL WITH JOSES PUNCTUALITY... I SEE U GETTIN THERE AT 2AM... ULL BE LUCKY IF U GET TO SEE 3 OR 4 CARS BY THA TIME U GET THERE LOL... ***** TAKE THA MONTE... U BABYSITTIN *****!!!! LMAO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck u bitch buy me 2 tires and im gone!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 17 2008, 01:16 PM~11112979
> *I HEARD UR PAINTING BELLY AND CHASIE OF SOMEONES CAR CAUSE UR A NICE GUY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea your right im a nice guy :biggrin: but this nice guy is defnetly not painting shit for this certain someone :nono: :nono: he already has the crew that is going to paint it for him :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 17 2008, 05:57 PM~11113814
> *fuck u bitch buy me 2 tires and im gone!
> *


***** EASY FIX...SWITCH THA BACK TIRES TO THA FRONT BOY AND U STR8... SEEE U SPPPEEEEEDIN DOWN THA TURNP[IKE... LETS RIDE!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11113889
> ****** EASY FIX...SWITCH THA BACK TIRES TO THA FRONT BOY AND U STR8... SEEE U SPPPEEEEEDIN DOWN  THA TURNP[IKE... LETS RIDE!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: the back dont got tubes dont u think i would do that. lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 17 2008, 06:08 PM~11113907
> *:nono: the back dont got tubes dont u think i would do that. lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: FUCK IT THEN LETS JUST CHILL AND DRINK LMAO FUCK IT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

hope to get a good crowd out there tonight!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 17 2008, 03:10 PM~11113924
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  FUCK IT THEN LETS JUST CHILL AND DRINK LMAO FUCK IT...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





TITO WHY DA FUCK U ALWAYSE TRYING TO BE DRUNK DAMN U MUST BE SOBER 8 HOURS A DAY IF UR LUCKY LOL NIGAA ESTAS DE PINGA FOOL BUT U MY ***** HEY JASON WATCHOUT JOSE DONT SELL YOU OUT FOOL HES KNOWN FOR SELLING OUT LOL OOOOO HEELLLLLLL NAAAAAWWWWWW LMAOO HOPE I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE TONIGHT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11114371
> *TITO WHY DA FUCK U ALWAYSE TRYING TO BE DRUNK DAMN U MUST BE SOBER 8 HOURS A DAY IF UR LUCKY LOL NIGAA ESTAS DE PINGA FOOL BUT U MY ***** HEY JASON WATCHOUT JOSE DONT SELL YOU OUT FOOL HES KNOWN FOR SELLING OUT LOL OOOOO HEELLLLLLL NAAAAAWWWWWW LMAOO HOPE I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE TONIGHT
> *


JOSE ALREADY GOT A FLAT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol ya'll trippin.. lol pikin me up lol :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LMAOO DE PINGA I THINK JOSE NEEDS THE RIDE TONIGHT TITO DE MADRE FOOL JOSE NEVER MAKES IT OUT THERE UNLESS HES DRIVEN THERE LOL I GOT U ***** ILL HOLLA AT U LATER ON WHEN I RIDE OUT TO SEE IF U STILL BY UR CRIB


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WHERES THAT HANGOUT AT TONIGHT


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 17 2008, 03:34 PM~11113593
> *
> *




*THX CHULOW 4 DEM OFF DA FUCKIN CHAIN IMAGES HOMIE!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 17 2008, 03:35 PM~11113603
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *Chulow*,Jul 17 2008, 03:30 PM~11113552]
> Here are the pics from the picnic, just click on them and they will enlarge. ENJOY
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin ***** i see the vic looking clean cuz....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 17 2008, 07:16 PM~11115223
> *wats poppin ***** i see the vic looking clean cuz....
> *



*THX HOMIE. EVERYTHINGS GOOD *****. HOW BOUT U HOMIE...*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 16 2008, 09:53 PM~11106746
> *it will be out soon... very soon!!! cant wait *****!! and its not only me getting lost! its u 2 bitch! should pass by the shop one day to see it
> *


u got PM


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

has anybody bought a car from KARCONNECTION.INC IN MIAMI IF SO WAS IT A GOOD OR BAD DEAL


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jul 17 2008, 09:51 PM~11116018
> *has anybody bought a car from KARCONNECTION.INC IN MIAMI IF SO WAS IT A GOOD OR BAD DEAL
> *


they always got nice as fuck rides but idk something dont sound right. either dey find cars up in GA or SC n ship up down or something cuz all the rides have like 30k miles and its a 20year old caprice. sounds to good to be tru. i never bought from them but id say just bring a mech. wit u and carfax dat bitch b4 u buy. goodluck


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jul 17 2008, 08:51 PM~11116018
> *has anybody bought a car from KARCONNECTION.INC IN MIAMI IF SO WAS IT A GOOD OR BAD DEAL
> *


honestly i think all those cars are repainted....whenever you get a car that old thats been repainted you always got to think about whats underneath....plus they are a bit over priced but good luck


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i have a homie who told me that they drive around neighbor hoods & buy bucket cars & paint & clean them up a lil bit & flip them

they say a price on them on the page but they dont mention interests , taxes , & finders fees


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 17 2008, 06:44 PM~11115424
> *THX HOMIE. EVERYTHINGS GOOD *****. HOW BOUT U HOMIE...
> *


***** en lucha cuz train to make bread....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING EVERYONE...............


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BIG UPS TO THEM WESTSIDE BOYZ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 18 2008, 12:45 AM~11118288
> *i have a homie who told me that they drive around neighbor hoods & buy bucket cars & paint & clean them up a lil bit & flip them
> 
> they say a price on them on the page but they dont mention interests , taxes , & finders fees
> *


***** I FOUND THAT PIECE YOU WOKE ME UP ABOUT :twak:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2008, 08:11 AM~11118931
> ****** I FOUND THAT PIECE YOU WOKE ME UP ABOUT  :twak:
> *



this kid is wrong !


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

the new project, for sale. ill trow in a lift kit for 24s


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 18 2008, 11:40 AM~11119633
> *the new project,  for sale.  ill trow in a lift kit for 24s
> 
> 
> ...


How much you askin?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

just get me a lowrider bike.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2008, 06:11 AM~11118931
> ****** I FOUND THAT PIECE YOU WOKE ME UP ABOUT
> *


what piece ?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MY HOMEBOYS SELLIN HIS RIDE

ASKING 4,500 OBO

1989 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD, 90K MILES.. GOT A 307 ENGINE, NOT THE WEAK 4100.
STOCK INTERIOR WITH BURBERRY HEADLINER, INDASH. TRAIN HORNS, ALL PIONEER 3WAY SPEAKERS INSIDE.. HOUSE GRILL 4 PACK OF PURPLE HIDS, FLOWMASTERS, AND 26" RIMS...TIRES ARE GOOD... THE CAR DOES NOT HAVE THE 26'S U SEE HERE...THE CAR NOW HAS THE 26'S THAT BLUES CLUES HAD...DONT KNOW THE NAME..

4 MORE INFO PM ME 2 GIVE U HIS NUMBER CAR LOCATED IN THE SOUTHWEST AREA


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any body selling centergolds ???


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 18 2008, 05:34 PM~11122294
> *any body selling centergolds ???
> *


big money :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

*WATS EVERYBODY UP TO DIS WEEKEND????*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*

wut up pimp?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SO WHATS GOING DOWN....

WHOS RIDING TO WHAT... EITHER SATURDAY- STREETS OF GOLD CARSHOW

OR

SUNDAY - THAT CSK BIRD ROAD CARSHOW????

BLVD ACES WILL BE AT STREETS OF GOLD CARSHOW 
ANYONE ELSE????


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, EXECUTION 

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cutdog1978,* EXECUTION*

:nicoderm:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need hids...for the low...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

FOUND SOME OLD PICS OF MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 09:54 PM~11124018
> *i need hids...for the low...
> *


EBAY. $70 shipped.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

link???


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HID-CONVERS...emZ150272007277


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

?? it was deleted


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11124018
> *i need hids...for the low...
> *


stilllllllllllllllllll......................................................................................????











i think i have an extra set, ronnie was selling them for the low any color i lost his number along with everybody elses numbers


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 18 2008, 11:57 AM~11121091
> *what piece ?
> *


this ***** :uh: you have a bad memory and you don't even smoke or do you :0 :cheesy:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

26's for sale w/ tires

Bazo B26's 

The rims where painted before but it started to peel. Just need a respray and they good to go. $2800 or trade for clean el camino....call (786)255-0170, these rims are perfect, except for the paint! All tires have equal tread.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TODAY RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, PINK86REGAL


:wave: ILL BE THERE IN A BIT :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 19 2008, 12:50 AM~11125053
> *?? it was deleted
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HID-KIT-XEN...p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 19 2008, 08:23 AM~11126509
> *TODAY RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*COULDNT MAKE SORRY HOMIE!!! MOST OF ROLLIN R IN BABY SHOWERS 2DAY*


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

*SO WHO'S GOING?* :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

wow miami is dead today!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

*IF U HAVE AN OLD CAR....WATCH DIS!!
VERY IMPROTANT ABOUT THE "NEW GAS" UR PUTTIN IN UR CAR!!!!*
:uh: hno: 
http://www.ksla.com/global/video/flash/pop...fo&rnd=81900958


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

just got back from pincho man aww damn they was some locas in front of us flashing the monk..gotta love alcohol :yes:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

The Streets of Gold show was great!! Those who didnt go missed out!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jul 20 2008, 05:39 AM~11131130
> *The Streets of Gold show was great!! Those who didnt go missed out!
> *


x2


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

we would like to thank all who came...hope all enjoyed the show.....
special thanks to 954 Motoring, Clay's Custom Pinstriping, and Creative Cultural Art........ also thanks to BLVD ACES, ROLLERZ ONLY, SIMPLY 4 DA HATERZ, STREET STYLEZ, and RED'S MIAMI....
thanks to the people who came and showed love and support, congrats who all won, and see you guys next year!!

who ever took pics please post...thanks


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo javi great show yesterday homey....


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

..::STREETS OF GOLD C.C. ~CAR SHOW JULY 19, 2008::..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Boulevard Aces Miami looking good


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ANYBODY NEED A BABY SITTER :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

it was a good show 2 go and chill with evryone. I PERSONALLY wont go next year. the guy that judge my car i think he used my sheet for toilet paper being that i didnt place in a show with 20-25 cars max. :uh: fuck we still had a good time.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 20 2008, 04:40 PM~11133287
> *it was a good show 2 go and chill with evryone. I PERSONALLY wont go next year. the guy that judge my car i think he used my sheet for toilet paper being that i didnt place in a show with 20-25  cars max.  :uh:  fuck we still had a good time.
> *


 :cheesy:


sorry that u didnt place homie but to be fair we had to put u in full lowrider class.....but i gotta say the points were real real close....


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 20 2008, 01:29 PM~11132974
> *:biggrin: ANYBODY NEED A BABY SITTER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol...Cute Little *****...:cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> it was a good show 2 go and chill with evryone. I PERSONALLY wont go next year. the guy that judge my car i think he used my sheet for toilet paper being that i didnt place in a show with 20-25 cars max. :uh: fuck we still had a good time.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> I AGREE THE SHOW WAS GOOD  BUT THE JUGDING WASNT ALL THAT GREAT ....I PERSONALLY THINK JASON GOT ROBBED FROM A TROPHY.. ****** CAR WAS ONE OF THE NICEST AT THE SHOW ..JUST MY OPINION....( THIS GOES TO STREETS OF GOLD IF YOU WANT PEOPLE TO ATTEND YOUR YOUR SHOWS JUDGE CARS WISELY  )


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Judging a show is very hard even if it wasnt the size of a Lowrider or Dub show... There will always be someone who was not happy... Lessons are learned from each show; however, boycotting a show because a trophy was not brought home is not the answer to Miami's Car Shows not having larger turn-outs...
The answer is to volunteer and help with the judging, or find people who have judged on a larger scale. The fact that everyone had a good time and was able to chill with their families, friends and clubs makes the show worth returning to next year... Isnt that what its all about?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 20 2008, 06:24 PM~11133495
> *:cheesy:
> sorry that u didnt place homie but to be fair we had to put u in full lowrider class.....but i gotta say the points were real real close....
> *



who placed in that category?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

*WILL BE POSTING THE PICS FROM TODAYS CARSHOW @ TROPICAL PARK SOON!! CHECK IT OUT LATER... *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jul 20 2008, 09:03 PM~11134690
> *Judging a show is very hard even if it wasnt the size of a Lowrider or Dub show... There will always be someone who was not happy... Lessons are learned from each show; however, boycotting a show because a trophy was not brought home is not the answer to Miami's Car Shows not having larger turn-outs...
> The answer is to volunteer and help with the judging, or find people who have judged on a larger scale. The fact that everyone had a good time and was able to chill with their families, friends and clubs makes the show worth returning to next year... Isnt that what its all about?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i agree wit u on dat


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11134948
> *who placed in that category?
> *


x2 ?? by how many points ?? and show the cars who won then ??


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRÃ²N_@Jul 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11134948
> *who placed in that category?
> *


1st place went evelio 
2nd place went to cynthia (baby blue big body)
3rd place went to luis (hood money)

the point differnce were a few points from each other


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jul 20 2008, 07:03 PM~11134690
> *Judging a show is very hard even if it wasnt the size of a Lowrider or Dub show... There will always be someone who was not happy... Lessons are learned from each show; however, boycotting a show because a trophy was not brought home is not the answer to Miami's Car Shows not having larger turn-outs...
> The answer is to volunteer and help with the judging, or find people who have judged on a larger scale. The fact that everyone had a good time and was able to chill with their families, friends and clubs makes the show worth returning to next year... Isnt that what its all about?
> *


i agree with everything you just said,but i feel that cars werent even put in the correct categorys


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

8.5 POSSI GN REAREND FOR SALE. HIT ME UP FOR INFO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING FLORIDA


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good morning


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MAAANDO, accord, *MISTAKE*


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

EXECUTION

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

NICE SIG


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Jul 20 2008, 03:24 PM~11133495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i had fun cuz my all my ppl where there eating shit. and we go 2 a show and then have to volunteer to judge?? :uh:  im just tellin u whats fair and whats not. ya'll dont like what i got to say i dont give a fuck. o well it was $10 buks entry only, keep em ya'll need em more than i do.!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Scarface, 94pimplac, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, BAYTOWNSLC, SoMiami, *EXECUTION,* CONCEPTEDDIE


:wave: BITCHES...... :biggrin:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

evelio wat it do *****


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Jul 21 2008, 08:55 AM~11138367
> *evelio wat it do *****
> *


what up pimp :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 21 2008, 08:51 AM~11138337
> *EXECUTION
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


 :uh:  :biggrin: what up ....


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

nada here bro trying to find sum fucking work bro shyts in a deep cuz there anit no work cuz and i need that bread cuz i want to get the whip out u no


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

good dam i used a lot of cuz'z


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 21 2008, 11:55 AM~11138361
> *MISTER ED, Scarface, 94pimplac, SOUND OF REVENGE, BAYTOWNSLC, SoMiami, EXECUTION, CONCEPTEDDIE
> :wave:  YOU GUYS ARE KINGS......
> *



i know thanks :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I NEED RIMS... :happysad:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 21 2008, 08:52 AM~11138339
> *U can stick that  happy face up your ass lil ni99a!
> thanx evelio.  :biggrin:
> yea i had fun cuz my  all my ppl where there eating shit. and we go 2 a show and then have to volunteer to judge?? :uh:   im just tellin u whats fair and whats not. ya'll dont like what i got to say i dont give a fuck. o well it was $10 buks entry only, keep em ya'll need em more than i do.!
> *


no problem.  no disresoect to kenny but i agree with jason to vonteer to judge ,when you throw a show you got to be prepared ....thats just my to sense


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 21 2008, 08:55 AM~11138361
> *MISTER ED, Scarface, 94pimplac, SOUND OF REVENGE, BAYTOWNSLC, SoMiami, EXECUTION, CONCEPTEDDIE
> :wave:  BITCHES...... :biggrin:
> *


what up ed...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

EVIL WHAT IT DO HOMIE I SEE YA ROLLIN THE ASPHALT THATS WHAT IT DEW NO TRAILER QUEEN,SHOW EM HOW ITS DONE! HEY HOMIE ILL BE BY ONE DAY THIS WEEK TO TALK BOUT DAT U KNOW DA DEAL IM READY ASAP LES GET IT!!!! HOLLA FOOL  :biggrin: :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 21 2008, 09:29 AM~11138635
> *EVIL WHAT IT DO HOMIE I SEE YA ROLLIN THE ASPHALT THATS WHAT IT DEW NO TRAILER QUEEN,SHOW EM HOW ITS DONE! HEY HOMIE ILL BE BY ONE DAY THIS WEEK TO TALK BOUT DAT U KNOW DA DEAL IM READY ASAP LES GET IT!!!! HOLLA FOOL   :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :uh:  4sho


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BIG UPS TO ALL THE BOYZ WHO DID THEIR THING EVIL,JASON,BIGBODYS FROM BLVD ACES,JOSE AND TO THOSE WHOSE NAMES I DIDNT MENTION KEEP DOIN WHAT IT DEW  



> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jul 20 2008, 10:42 AM~11131936
> *..::STREETS OF GOLD C.C. ~CAR SHOW JULY 19, 2008::..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

:wave: EXECUTION


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Jul 21 2008, 10:23 AM~11139062
> *:wave: EXECUTION
> *


was up girl :wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64+Jul 21 2008, 01:23 PM~11139062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what it is Evil..


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 21 2008, 01:43 PM~11139203
> *:0  :cheesy: whats the deal yesi.. :wave:
> *


:wave: JP


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, Lady2-Face '64, *str8lows*, ENVY ME, *SwitchHitter*, My98Lincoln
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 21 2008, 11:04 AM~11139381
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, Lady2-Face '64, str8lows, ENVY ME, SwitchHitter, My98Lincoln
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats poppin ma *****....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 21 2008, 10:43 AM~11139203
> *:0  :cheesy: whats the deal yesi.. :wave:
> what it is Evil..
> *


look who it is j to the p :biggrin: hows eveything up there ?im heading to orlando on friday taking the baby to disney ill give you fools a call once i get up there


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64+Jul 21 2008, 01:58 PM~11139329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bet..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 21 2008, 02:14 PM~11139450
> *look who it is j to the p :biggrin: hows eveything up there ?im heading to orlando on friday taking the baby to disney ill give you fools a call once i get up there
> *



oh and theres a picnic that sunday too.. dont know if you wanna take a creep out here..


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 21 2008, 11:41 AM~11139678
> *oh and theres a picnic that sunday too.. dont know if you wanna take a creep out here..
> *


we will see


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 21 2008, 02:44 PM~11139712
> *we will see
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

PA LA PINGA THIS SHIT IS DEAD CONO


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 21 2008, 12:30 PM~11140112
> *PA LA PINGA THIS SHIT IS DEAD CONO
> *


 oye danny que bola loca this psycho ***** wat up *****


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

tito wat it do *****


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

jose wat it do cuz


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

DEAD 2DAY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 21 2008, 03:47 PM~11140268
> *oye danny que bola loca this psycho ***** wat up *****
> *



OYE ******* QUE PINGA DE LOCA LOL WAS UP NI99A WHAT U UP TO FOOL U IN MIA


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 21 2008, 10:52 AM~11138339
> *U can stick that  happy face up your ass lil ni99a!
> 
> *


didnt mean any disrespect cuz i as using my fone and the smile came up by mistake


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 21 2008, 01:13 PM~11140480
> *OYE ******* QUE PINGA DE LOCA LOL WAS UP NI99A WHAT U UP TO FOOL U IN MIA
> *


naw ***** im up in nc i moved up north


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11140498
> *naw ***** im up in nc i moved up north
> *


NC DE PINGA NI99A REMEBER IT COLD AS FUCK UP THERE LOL 
WHAT PART


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SwitchHitter, DANNY305,* MISTER ED, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, monte 88, -PlayTime-



:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY PUTOS :wave: MISTER ED, SwitchHitter,


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

got a relative lookin for a set of 4's that will fit an 03 Navi...let me know what ya'll got


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Jul 21 2008, 03:57 PM~11140333
> *tito wat it do *****
> *


CHILLEN HOMIE JUST GOT BACK FROM WORK U?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 21 2008, 01:35 PM~11140688
> *CHILLEN HOMIE JUST GOT BACK FROM WORK U?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 21 2008, 01:28 PM~11140616
> *HEY PUTOS  :wave: MISTER ED, SwitchHitter,
> *


Que bola!!!


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jul 21 2008, 04:37 PM~11140713
> *  :dunno:
> *


LOL U DUNNO WHAT THAT WORD IS... WASSUP :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

one time 4 my dog nick for paintin the lac..... "out soon"


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

I SEN THAT LAC BY HOUSE


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

were u stay by chico


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

87 AND CARIBBEAN :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 21 2008, 01:47 PM~11140805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work  ... The Lac lookin good yo.


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

yea yea


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 21 2008, 01:25 PM~11140580
> *NC DE PINGA NI99A REMEBER IT COLD AS FUCK UP THERE LOL
> WHAT PART
> *


charlotte *****


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 21 2008, 01:58 PM~11140898
> *Tight work  ... The Lac lookin good yo.
> *



thank chico


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

dont think any-1 posted this vid up on here..few weeks back at reds...props 2 my lil ni99a roly and his ol boy enrique :thumbsup: 

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/wel...nt=MOV00787.flv


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 21 2008, 01:47 PM~11140805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ....... :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 21 2008, 05:21 PM~11141092
> *dont think any-1 posted this vid up on here..few weeks back at reds...props 2 my lil ni99a roly and his ol boy enrique :thumbsup:
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/wel...nt=MOV00787.flv
> *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 21 2008, 03:21 PM~11141092
> *dont think any-1 posted this vid up on here..few weeks back at reds...props 2 my lil ni99a roly and his ol boy enrique :thumbsup:
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/wel...nt=MOV00787.flv
> *


damn. whos regal is that. bitch moves


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 21 2008, 03:27 PM~11141598
> *damn. whos regal is that. bitch moves
> *


my homeboy roly...also owns the full custom candy blue corolla


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Any one looking FoR A FULLY CROMED OUT 3.8 V6 OFF A BUICK REGAL LET ME KNOW 







PM ME FOR PRICE MOTOR WAS WORKING WHEN I TOOK IT OUT A/C BRAND NEW GM FULLY CROME ALT,PAN,VALVE COVER,AND LOTS MORE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jul 21 2008, 09:26 PM~11143084
> *Any one looking FoR A FULLY CROMED OUT 3.8 V6 OFF A BUICK REGAL LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get the weather strip for a Regal? I need the one on the door that keeps the window from jumpin around when I close the door.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 21 2008, 08:22 PM~11143614
> *how much
> *



x2


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 21 2008, 07:22 PM~11143614
> *how much
> *


u gonna put that on the stroller? lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, SwitchHitter, 95rangeron14z*

:wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good mornin!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

*MISTER ED*

MORNIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 22 2008, 10:04 AM~11146862
> *MISTER ED
> 
> MORNIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   s'happenin fool..


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

*DANNY305*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 22 2008, 12:10 PM~11147639
> *TTT
> *



YOU FUCKER CALL ME HERE AT WORK 1-800-328-4475 NEED TO ASK U SOMETHING IT MY DIRECT LINE DALE


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 22 2008, 12:17 PM~11147683
> *YOU FUCKER CALL ME HERE AT WORK 1-800-328-4475 NEED TO ASK U SOMETHING IT MY DIRECT LINE DALE
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 22 2008, 12:19 PM~11147700
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

NI99A U BEEN LOST Boulevard305 :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Today's Birthdays 
22 members are celebrating their birthday today
Fernando(31), 1-sic-87(25), tupacrida4life(20), AriZoNa-KiD(22), low92vic(44), juiced83(33), Cadi_93(23), SwitchedUpUnibody(20), SteelPimpN(30), lodirty(34), 1lowcalais(20), JRH 3:16(32), drewscustoms(29), ARIZA70(27), EL_PACHUCO69(36), classic kustoms(30), jrh3-16(32), CERTIFIED KILLER(27), touchdowntodd(31), luizg69(22), VERT86LS(26), lowrivi1967(51) 



AWWW MAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEEE


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR,* Made You A Hater, 96' lincoln*

:wave: WUTTUP WHITE BOYZ


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 22 2008, 12:27 PM~11147760
> *Today's Birthdays
> 22 members are celebrating their birthday today
> Fernando(31), 1-sic-87(25), tupacrida4life(20), AriZoNa-KiD(22), low92vic(44), juiced83(33), Cadi_93(23), SwitchedUpUnibody(20), SteelPimpN(30), lodirty(34), 1lowcalais(20), JRH 3:16(32), drewscustoms(29), ARIZA70(27), EL_PACHUCO69(36), classic kustoms(30), jrh3-16(32), CERTIFIED KILLER(27), touchdowntodd(31), luizg69(22), VERT86LS(26), lowrivi1967(51)
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 22 2008, 12:16 PM~11148272
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Made You A Hater, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


since when your cutdawg got a hood scoop and euro front bear ?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 22 2008, 09:27 AM~11147760
> *Today's Birthdays
> 22 members are celebrating their birthday today
> Fernando(31), 1-sic-87(25), tupacrida4life(20), AriZoNa-KiD(22), low92vic(44), juiced83(33), Cadi_93(23), SwitchedUpUnibody(20), SteelPimpN(30), lodirty(34), 1lowcalais(20), JRH 3:16(32), drewscustoms(29), ARIZA70(27), EL_PACHUCO69(36), classic kustoms(30), jrh3-16(32), CERTIFIED KILLER(27), touchdowntodd(31), luizg69(22), VERT86LS(26), lowrivi1967(51)
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Big Ups to Javy and the Streets of Gold Team for the show.

Any junkers out there ?

Im paying $400+ for Junk Cars and Trucks.

I purchase non-titled vehicles as well.

We work Monday-Sunday 786-285-7009 -Magik


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 10:38 AM~11148513
> *since when your cutdawg got a hood scoop and euro front bear ?
> *



SINCE IT WILL HAPPEN SOON

WELL NOT DA HOOD SCOOP

BUT EUROCLIP


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: WASSA DADE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ANY PIX of it Bear?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wusup everybody havent been here fo a min


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

HOLLY FUCK ITS MO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE

orale


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 01:38 PM~11148513
> *since when your cutdawg got a hood scoop and euro front bear ?
> *


yo we were callin u on sunday to go to laz's crib but ur fone was always busy. get a cellphone already ****. u got any more leaf at ur crib?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 22 2008, 03:50 PM~11150534
> *yo we were callin u on sunday to go to laz's crib but ur fone was always busy. get a cellphone already ****. u got any more leaf at ur crib?
> *


um i dont think so. does someone owe me some leaf ? yall assholes wasted all my shit ?
*
preparte pa la muerte!!* :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 04:57 PM~11150623
> *um i dont think so. does someone owe me some leaf ? yall assholes wasted all my shit ?
> 
> preparte pa la muerte!! :angry:
> *


naw we only used 2 of 5 books. but i just thought we had more, so i asked u. i ran out of some materials, i just ordered it, so we should be finishing the whole car in 2 weeks


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 22 2008, 04:03 PM~11150697
> *naw we only used 2 of 5 books. but i just thought we had more, so i asked u. i ran out of some materials, i just ordered it, so we should be finishing the whole car in 2 weeks
> *


5 books ? i thought i had like 7 or 8 ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 05:05 PM~11150711
> *5 books ? i thought i had like 7 or 8 ?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 22 2008, 04:07 PM~11150726
> *:nosad:
> *



thats fuckin terrific. thanks.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Evelitog, LOWinFLA, 300ways, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*

:wave: was good ***** been a while since u came on here


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut it do tito yall boys doin it fo da lowriders thas wut we need 2 see more of down here no offense 2 anybody


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

sum work


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

hit me up if yall need anything done i got plenty more shit up my sleve


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

NICE WORK MO :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 22 2008, 05:48 PM~11151135
> *wut it do tito yall boys doin it fo da lowriders thas wut we need 2 see more of down here no offense 2 anybody
> *


 thanks homie... wasup wit chu... i see u still gettin down with that paintgun... keep up the good work mo :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

The stripes look sick as fuck you got some talent


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 22 2008, 11:27 AM~11147760
> *Today's Birthdays
> 22 members are celebrating their birthday today
> Fernando(31), 1-sic-87(25), tupacrida4life(20), AriZoNa-KiD(22), low92vic(44), juiced83(33), Cadi_93(23), SwitchedUpUnibody(20), SteelPimpN(30), lodirty(34), 1lowcalais(20), JRH 3:16(32), drewscustoms(29), ARIZA70(27), EL_PACHUCO69(36), classic kustoms(30), jrh3-16(32), CERTIFIED KILLER(27), touchdowntodd(31), luizg69(22), VERT86LS(26), lowrivi1967(51)
> ...


thanx danny i apreciate it i heard ur advice so i got a new name n pasword :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, OVERRATED, carlito77, *-CAROL CITY-, *INKSTINCT003

wasup ***** :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 22 2008, 03:20 PM~11151475
> *hit me up if yall nee d anything done i got plenty more shit up my sleve
> *



what up mo shit looking good homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Jul 22 2008, 06:50 PM~11152394
> *thanx danny i apreciate it i heard ur advice so i got a new name n pasword  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11153161
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OVERRATED hno: hno: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~+Jul 22 2008, 05:13 PM~11151397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tight work mo. my dawg puttin it down for the painters in da south!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn that lac is fukin sick!!!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice work!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

heres a lil throw back of my rides back in da days and my new rides


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

thanx everyone jus tryin 2 stay alive in da south gotta show em wut we got in da south like chicho says fuck da drama n da shit talkin thas old already ima start workin on my shit very soon n i will be ridin out wit yall belive dat ................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 22 2008, 06:30 PM~11151578
> *thanks homie... wasup wit chu... i see u still gettin down with that paintgun... keep up the good work mo :thumbsup:
> *


workin mah ***** waitin for my son 2 pop out my girls belly n start sprayin up and pinstripin da hospital room lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 22 2008, 05:17 PM~11151445
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT IS OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

I was browsing thru the Net and i found this old ass site i made a long time ago...last login was 2001......first 4 pics are from mystik styles...theres some old ass pics on there...

13" riders


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 22 2008, 08:53 PM~11153496
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

hey anybody got sum power balls for sale hit me up


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 22 2008, 09:21 PM~11155046
> *hey anybody got sum power balls for sale hit me up
> *


i got a set Moe brand new...


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11151445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOu taking care of my t-type for me or what bitch!!!!! nigah don call nobody no more now that you blowing up bro.!!!! lmao ....gohed nigah great job MO


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

t type smokin 13's all day makin tire marks all over the block lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING MIAMI...........


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i got a video of the cutlass


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT9hjyL7gLo
its dark as shit...but w/e ill take one during the day


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

im coming for you


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh sooo pretty


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

PINK86REGAL wassa bro?

i passed by that kar konnection or w/e and talked to steve and got some shit i needed- thanks for the advice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 06:44 AM~11157022
> *PINK86REGAL wassa bro?
> 
> i passed by that kar konnection or w/e and talked to steve and got some shit i needed- thanks for the advice
> *



cool


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200, leave a message we will call you back.

Website-www.Lowriderplacas.com


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11153319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OVERRATED hno:  hno:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 23 2008, 09:15 AM~11157153
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU WRONG FOR THAT............







































JUST KIDDING


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 06:28 AM~11156944
> *oh sooo pretty
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean frankie , i see that fuel cell creepin underneath the car


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:0  


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 23 2008, 12:30 PM~11158010
> *looking clean frankie , i see that fuel cell creepin underneath the car
> *


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 23 2008, 12:27 PM~11157993
> *YOU WRONG FOR THAT............
> JUST KIDDING
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

AFTERNOON MR.EVIL  :biggrin: WUS GOOD IN THE HOOD


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, FUCQH8RS, *SOUND OF REVENGE, EXECUTION,* DOUBLE-O


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IN YA MOUF, SOUND OF REVENGE, EXECUTION, DOUBLE-O
WUS GOOD ERRYBODY  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ITS ABOUT TO START POURING AROUND OPA-LOCKA, HIALEAH


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 23 2008, 09:35 AM~11158032
> *AFTERNOON MR.EVIL   :biggrin: WUS GOOD IN THE HOOD
> *


everything is straight dawg .....and you


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 23 2008, 09:41 AM~11158064
> *everything is straight dawg .....and you
> *


JUS WORKING PIMPIN ,SUMN I NEED A BREAK FROM :uh: !!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 23 2008, 09:35 AM~11158033
> *MISTER ED, FUCQH8RS, SOUND OF REVENGE, EXECUTION, DOUBLE-O
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 23 2008, 09:35 AM~11158033
> *MISTER ED, FUCQH8RS, SOUND OF REVENGE, EXECUTION, DOUBLE-O
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WUS GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 23 2008, 12:45 PM~11158093
> *:thumbsup:
> *



***** CANT SAY WUZ UP :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

FUCK YALL :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


I"M GONNA GET A FAKE SCREEN NAME THEN :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 23 2008, 11:54 AM~11158153
> *FUCK YALL :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> I"M GONNA GET A FAKE SCREEN NAME THEN :0  :0
> *



THATS THE BEST THING YOU'VE SAID ALL DAY 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 SALE, PM ME FOR DETAILS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OPALOCKA HANGOUT TONITE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i just got back all my trims and moldings from getting polished , they came out like new


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

they look niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 23 2008, 12:21 AM~11155046
> *hey anybody got sum power balls for sale hit me up
> *


I GOT THESE AT MY CUZINS FARM LOL


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 03:00 PM~11159224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OR THESE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 03:12 PM~11159357
> *OR THESE
> 
> 
> ...


  i'd jump on those mo...they look fresh lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 your mail box is full homie.. i cant reply back..


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 02:00 PM~11159224
> *I GOT THESE AT MY CUZINS FARM LOL
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 03:00 PM~11159224
> *I GOT THESE AT MY CUZINS FARM LOL
> 
> 
> ...


lmao fuckin gay i mean guy!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin: would those work wit sum 18" pistons ?????


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

yall ****** still be clownin in here :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 23 2008, 04:09 PM~11159912
> *lmao fuckin gay i mean guy!!!!!!!!!!!lol  :biggrin: would those work wit sum 18" pistons ?????
> *


that bull looks like he might have an 18" piston lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 23 2008, 12:52 PM~11158612
> *4 SALE, PM ME FOR DETAILS
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same car that was on craigslist?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 23 2008, 01:40 PM~11160281
> *Is this the same car that was on craigslist?
> *


DO YOU WANNA BUY IT??


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got an 85 regal for sale or trade askin 500 bucks will have pics up later i have to put the front back on it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Euro2low, ROLLIN LUXURY
:wave: :wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 23 2008, 03:54 PM~11160429
> *DO YOU WANNA BUY IT??
> *


no thanks I pay enough in gas with my Fleetwood. 










You got a scooter for sale its better on gas.. lol 

Good luck with the sale. 
:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 04:13 PM~11159950
> *that bull looks like he might have an 18" piston lol
> *



lol hell naw


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUT IT DO DIAMOND???LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 03:00 PM~11159224
> *I GOT THESE AT MY CUZINS FARM LOL
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG...... DATS SUM NASTY ASS SHIT! LOL. :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

SHININ LIKE I DO LOL WHA IT DO SKILL 1( YUH DATS U N U KNO IT *****) LOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 23 2008, 05:58 PM~11161022
> *OMFG...... DATS SUM NASTY ASS SHIT! LOL. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



why is that its only bull balls lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:biggrin: SKILL 2! WHO DA BOSS? RECOGNIZE! LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 06:00 PM~11161037
> *why is that its only bull balls lol
> *



LOL. U NASTY.... LMAO....... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, DANNY305, *rollin-orange*, WhiteChocolate


:wave::wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT A BORING WED


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11161157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ACES I THINK WILL BE THERE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 06:17 PM~11161179
> *ACES I THINK WILL BE THERE
> *


KOOL. YEAH, ITS GONNA BE A B.I.G. ONE.LOL :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 23 2008, 05:19 PM~11161193
> *KOOL. YEAH, ITS GONNA BE A B.I.G. ONE.LOL :0
> *


  dats wha my wife tells me :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WASSUP BIG THANGZ POPPIN???? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Any-1 check out that link i posted in the last page...old school shit....

Random pics of one of my dogs(BORED)...she;s one of Vinny's(Rollin CC) puppies from his female :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 23 2008, 06:31 PM~11161266
> *Any-1 check out that link i posted in the last page...old school shit....
> 
> Random pics of one of my dogs(BORED)...she;s one of Vinny's(Rollin CC) puppies from his female :biggrin:
> ...



AWW! :cheesy: HOW CUTE!! I LIKE THE LAST PIC....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WASSUP MR. GREEDY??? LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hangout bound 2nite


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 23 2008, 06:25 PM~11161230
> *WASSUP BIG  THANGZ POPPIN???? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLEN.... LMAO!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 23 2008, 07:08 PM~11161527
> *CHILLEN.... LMAO!!!!
> *


R U GOING TO GO STUNT AT DA HANGOUT TOMOROW AT SOUTHLAND MALL??? LOL.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 23 2008, 07:11 PM~11161554
> *R U GOING TO GO STUNT AT DA HANGOUT TOMOROW AT SOUTHLAND MALL??? LOL.
> *


tell him theres mickeys 32oz and he'll be on time the frist one there i bet


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

I ALSO GOT THIS I SELL THIS FOR $2500 OBO 4 PUMP SET UP STRESS POINT done upper a-arm extended


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 23 2008, 07:11 PM~11161554
> *R U GOING TO GO STUNT AT DA HANGOUT TOMOROW AT SOUTHLAND MALL??? LOL.
> *


NAW IM RETIRED...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 07:39 PM~11161766
> *tell him theres mickeys 32oz and he'll be on time the frist one there i bet
> *


LMFAO! :roflmao: :roflmao: TRU.TRU.. FREE QUART FOR THE FIRST RED BUBBLE AT THE HANGOUT!!!LOL. AND A BLUNT FOR ME! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 07:39 PM~11161766
> *tell him theres mickeys 32oz and he'll be on time the frist one there i bet
> *


LMAO!!!!! FUCK YOU :machinegun:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 23 2008, 07:49 PM~11161853
> *LMAO!!!!! FUCK YOU :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jul 23 2008, 07:43 PM~11161795
> *I ALSO GOT THIS I SELL THIS FOR $2500 OBO 4 PUMP SET UP STRESS POINT done upper a-arm extended
> 
> 
> ...


    Damn!!!! that bubble reminds me of my old 1!!!!





























u willing to do any trades with $$ on top for that bubble


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 23 2008, 07:49 PM~11161853
> *LMAO!!!!! FUCK YOU :machinegun:
> *



bitch you don't even know how to hold one of those :twak:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 07:59 PM~11161946
> *bitch you don't even know how to hold one of those  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: uffin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> "BIG THANGZ POPPIN.... AND LIL THANGZ STOP IT"
> "BIG THANGZ POPPIN.... AND LIL THANGZ STOP IT" :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

run everyone EXECUTION is in the room his ni99a has chain saws ni99a thinks he's in the movie sarface lol


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 23 2008, 06:55 PM~11161908
> *        Damn!!!! that bubble reminds me of my old 1!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what you got


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 05:10 PM~11162051
> *run everyone  EXECUTION is in the room his ni99a has chain saws ni99a thinks he's in the movie  sarface lol
> *


what the fuck :loco: ..............lol :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 08:10 PM~11162051
> *run everyone  EXECUTION is in the room his ni99a has chain saws ni99a thinks he's in the movie  sarface lol
> *



evil 
and some ex members lol


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

7 Members: MIVLIFE, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, SpLiFf4, *DANNY305*, *EXECUTION*, 300ways, ripsta85
WHAT UP FELLAS


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 07:20 PM~11162143
> *evil
> and some ex members lol
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up 407 boys :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

-CAROL CITY- :wave: 

ni99a change that to miami gardens 
and now you guys are the sea turtles how cutie


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 05:28 PM~11162214
> *-CAROL CITY- :wave:
> 
> ni99a change that to miami gardens
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOEALEAH ass *****!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 23 2008, 08:30 PM~11162231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOEALEAH ass *****!!!!
> *



lol this has always a gay ass city but to go from gangsta chiefs 
to a gay ass seaturtle don't look good lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

just finished buffing the trunk to the violaters car.......


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

vs


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 23 2008, 08:35 PM~11162279
> *just finished buffing  the trunk to the violaters car.......
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice....who did the airbrush?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa danny?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 23 2008, 08:35 PM~11162279
> *just finished buffing  the trunk to the violaters car.......
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MAD PROPS ON THE AIRBRUSHING


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Impressive_regal,* CADILLAC D*
:wave: wht they do pimp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo what up *creepin cutty *what you think of this....it was at club 112 lastweek homie....I know you building ur motor n all so one I saw this I was like damn creepin cutty would like this 



























more pics come from last week comeing in 10mines :biggrin: ....a ***** computer been a lil fuckd up


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 06:17 PM~11162636
> *wassa danny?
> *


WAS UP DAWG...THE CUTLASS LOOKING GOOD AINT SEEN THAT BITCH IN A MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 06:20 PM~11162664
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Impressive_regal, CADILLAC D
> :wave: wht they do pimp
> *



:wave: NOTHING ***** JUST CHILLEN BORED AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 09:27 PM~11162705
> *yo what up creepin cutty what you think of this....it was at club 112 lastweek homie....I know you building ur motor n all so one I saw this I was like damn creepin cutty would like this
> 
> 
> ...


i think its bad as fuck....i would love to see it in person...

i give credit were it is due...i've neva talked shit about a car, if i dont like it, i jus say its nice and walk away...no need to hate

i think double o would like that shit too


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 23 2008, 09:28 PM~11162712
> *WAS UP DAWG...THE CUTLASS LOOKING GOOD AINT SEEN THAT BITCH IN A MINUTE :biggrin:
> *


***** come by and see it when u want...u know i'm always open to people seein

:angry: jus no haterz....i dont wanna hear "if this was my car, i would of done this better" :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 23 2008, 09:31 PM~11162737
> *:wave: NOTHING ***** JUST CHILLEN BORED AS FUCK :biggrin:
> *


shit ride to the hangout than fool?????hows the fam


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 09:33 PM~11162768
> *i think its bad as fuck....i would love to see it in person..
> 
> i give credit were it is due...i've neva talked shit about a car, if i dont like it, i jus say its nice and walk away...no need to hate
> ...


man that shit loud ass fuck.....ya Im sure double o would like it shit for all I know he maybe knows the dude


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oscar knows everyone


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i see u props on paintsing th black lac 10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 87blazer, creepin cutty, Made You A Hater, BOXCALADE, str8lows, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CADILLAC D, 95rangeron14z, CadillacNick


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 23 2008, 05:35 PM~11162279
> *just finished buffing  the trunk to the violaters car.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Tight work.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 06:35 PM~11162783
> ****** come by and see it when u want...u know i'm always open to people seein
> 
> :angry: jus no haterz....i dont wanna hear "if this was my car, i would of done this better"  :uh:
> *



MAYBE I GO ON SUNDAY...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 06:35 PM~11162785
> *shit ride to the hangout than fool?????hows the fam
> *



ILL GO NEXT WEEK.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 09:50 PM~11162940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


24s in the back and 22s upfront???

damn thas nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 23 2008, 09:51 PM~11162948
> *ILL GO NEXT WEEK.
> *


same here but tommor Ill maybe ride to club 122 again cuz it's rite up the street for me


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11162918
> *MAYBE I GO ON SUNDAY...
> *


4sho...ill be primering by then


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 09:53 PM~11162964
> *24s in the back and 22s upfront???
> 
> damn thas nice
> *


i dont no??????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thatz all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice...dale i'm out 4 tonight...take it easy


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, PINK86REGAL

wasup *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, PINK86REGAL


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CADILLAC D...here u go fool :biggrin: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=38574681


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11163740
> *CADILLAC D...here u go fool  :biggrin:
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=38574681
> *



:biggrin: THATS SHIT IS UGLY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 23 2008, 11:24 PM~11163753
> *:biggrin: THATS SHIT IS UGLY :biggrin:
> *


lol it's still a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, REST IN PEACE c.c, Mia64ssdrop, BRYAN94CADI, ROLLIN LUXURY

:wave: WUZUP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 06:16 PM~11162621
> *thats nice....who did the airbrush?
> *


thanks hommie ,meer did the airbrush


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 23 2008, 05:21 PM~11162152
> *7 Members: MIVLIFE, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, SpLiFf4, DANNY305, EXECUTION, 300ways, ripsta85
> WHAT UP FELLAS
> *


what up homie hows everything up there..........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 05:20 PM~11162143
> *evil
> and some ex members lol
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :around: y..... :banghead: dam its like that.... :wow: lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 23 2008, 11:45 PM~11163963
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, REST IN PEACE c.c, Mia64ssdrop, BRYAN94CADI, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...


CHILLEN BIG DAWG BOUT 2 HIT CLUB BED LOL


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 08:09 PM~11162557
> *vs
> 
> 
> ...


X10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jul 24 2008, 12:46 AM~11164601
> *X10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


knowing that most of them boys from northwestern went to the u and those lakeland pussy's went to fswho lol


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

sum more stuff i been doin since i wus gone


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

wut it do miami!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11164867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good MO, let me know if you need the bumper strips i can get them for you


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 06:38 PM~11162825
> *man that shit loud ass fuck.....ya Im sure double o would like it shit for all I know he maybe knows the dude
> *


that's the homie jason out of west palm beach real cool dude


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 24 2008, 05:05 AM~11166004
> *that's the homie jason out of west palm beach real cool dude
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn fool who you dont know that has a running motor n big rims


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Some Pics from Last Nite......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 24 2008, 05:05 AM~11166004
> *that's the homie jason out of west palm beach real cool dude
> 
> 
> ...


i told you he knew everyone...lol :cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2008, 09:51 PM~11164639
> *knowing that most of them boys from northwestern went to the u and those lakeland pussy's went to fswho lol
> *


Dont 4get bout them boys from Booker T. Washington


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jul 24 2008, 08:42 AM~11166674
> *Dont 4get bout them boys from Booker T. Washington
> *


still got to see if they make the feild...I heard a bunch of them boys got red shirted, on both sides


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 6 2004, 09:55 PM~2273100
> *R.O. Mia
> *


DAMMM! IM SORRY BUT THAT REGAL IS LOOKIN FRESH ASS FUCK! I WONDER IF THEY STILL GOT IT?
:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 6 2004, 09:55 PM~2273100
> *R.O. Mia
> *


 IM TALKING BOUT DIS ONE.... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jul 24 2008, 12:54 AM~11164671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo cuz u takin it to the old days lol....


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

hang out tonight at southland mall.... HOPE dont rain :worship:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *LANNGA305*, BIG WHIT 64, 87blazer


look at mr. to good to chill wit the boys! wussup *****! ?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 24 2008, 12:59 PM~11167221
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, LANNGA305, BIG WHIT 64, 87blazer
> look at mr. to good to chill wit the boys! wussup *****! ?
> *


WAT UP PUTA !! MABAD DOG , I JUST BEEN WORKIN AND SHIT ... TRYIN TO KEEP UP WITH YALL BOYZ :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MAAANDO, caprice ridah, *81_Monte_Pimpin*, LANNGA305, Lady2-Face '64


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

YTO WTF IS THAT ***** THIS SHIT MAD FUCKING FUNNY


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

STOLE THIS PIC FROM ANOTHER POST BITCH IS BAD SO IM THROWIN IT UP


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

NICE AND CLEAN HOMIE  



> [/quote :


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 24 2008, 08:56 AM~11167193
> *hang out tonight at southland mall.... HOPE dont rain  :worship:
> *


 ............:yes:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

? lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 24 2008, 04:52 AM~11166166
> *:biggrin: damn fool who you dont know that has a running motor n big rims
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 24 2008, 11:36 AM~11167499
> *YTO WTF IS THAT ***** THIS SHIT MAD FUCKING FUNNY
> 
> 
> ...



thats your boy GOSHO. :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 24 2008, 11:48 AM~11168738
> *thats your boy GOSHO. :cheesy:
> *



Thats What Hes Gonna Do To You Buddy LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hangout bound 2nite but da 1 in club 112


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:32 PM~11169119
> *hangout bound 2nite but da 1 in club 112
> *


I DEFENETLY WONT BE OUT THERE  SOUTHLAND MALL IS WHERE ITS AT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 24 2008, 10:45 AM~11166696
> *DAMMM! IM SORRY BUT THAT REGAL IS LOOKIN FRESH ASS FUCK! I WONDER IF THEY STILL GOT IT?
> <img src=\'http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j93/BETYOUCANTDOITLIKEME69/post-6376-1097114149.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


THAT WAS JAYSONS OLD REGAL...THA HARDEST PINK REGAL EVER.HE NOW ONWS THA PATTERNED OUT GREEN MONTE LS. .
THIS THA SAME CAR IN THA AIR


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

bump
i got an 85 regal for sale or trade askin 500 bucks will have pics up later i have to put the front back on it


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

I ALSO GOT THIS I SELL THIS FOR $2500 OBO 4 PUMP SET UP STRESS POINT done upper a-arm extended


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW IF THERES GONNA BE A RIDEOUT THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 24 2008, 12:42 PM~11169210
> *I DEFENETLY WONT BE OUT THERE   SOUTHLAND MALL IS WHERE ITS AT
> *


x2


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

you got more picture of that caprice


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

4 sale or trade


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *EXECUTION*, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *M.Fuentes*, MAAANDO, Built NOT Bought

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jul 24 2008, 06:37 PM~11170693
> *4 sale or trade
> 
> 
> ...


damn jerry...lol u killen the game with that linc...fuck it i think im on the same boat i wanna get rid of mine 2


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 07:47 PM~11162907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HOW MUCH DO THEY WANT FOR THIS CAR?*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 24 2008, 08:11 PM~11171418
> *HOW MUCH DO THEY WANT FOR THIS CAR?
> *


13g


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 24 2008, 06:37 PM~11171550
> *13g
> *


um . . . ok just asking lol :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: creepin cutty, bBblue88olds, rollin-orange

rollin in this bitch...


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

DAMN WHATS UP WITH THE ACES SELLING THERE RIDES :biggrin: GOTTA SHOUT YALL OUT FOR HOPPIN THAT CLEAN GREEN M.C :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 24 2008, 08:35 PM~11172591
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: creepin cutty, bBblue88olds, rollin-orange
> 
> ...


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 24 2008, 06:51 PM~11171283
> *damn jerry...lol u killen the game with that linc...fuck it i think im on the same boat i wanna get rid of mine 2
> *


IN HERE WERE MORE LIKELY 2 KEEP OUR SHIT 2 MANY LOWBALLERS :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

[SIZE=7] YOU KNOW WAT??? FUCK YOU PUSSY ASS FUCKING *****!! U THINK U CAN TRY ME AND GET AWAY WITH IT??? NAW BITCH.... FUCK U AND UR RAGGEDY PIECE OF SHIT! I AINT NO PUSSY ASS FUCKING BITCH LIKE UR FUCKING EX! 
YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO COME OUTSIDE UR FUCKING CRIB WHEN I WAS WAITING FOR UR DUMB ASS TO COME OUT! ATLEAST WHEN I GOT SUMTHANG TO SAY I FUCKING SAY IT! I DONT GO RUNNING AND HIDING AND DONT COME OUT!!!
LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS MOTHER FUCKER!! NOBODY TRIES ME LIKE DAT!!!
I GOT A LIST OF ****** TRYING TO HOLLA AT ME! I DONT NEED A SKINNY FAKE ASS CONFUSED LIL BITCH ON MY DICK JELOUSE ASS FUCK!!!!!
U BETTER GET BACK WITH UR EX CUZ AFTER THIS.....AINT NOBODY GONNA WANNA BE WIT U! 
DELETE MY FUCKING NUMBER BITCH!

U KNOW WHO U ARE MOTHERFUCKER!PLAY WIT IT! :angry:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 24 2008, 10:54 PM~11173335
> *[SIZE=7] YOU KNOW WAT??? FUCK YOU PUSSY ASS FUCKING *****!! U THINK U CAN TRY ME AND GET AWAY WITH IT??? NAW BITCH.... FUCK U AND UR RAGGEDY PIECE OF SHIT! I AINT NO PUSSY ASS FUCKING BITCH LIKE UR FUCKING EX!
> YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO COME OUTSIDE UR FUCKING CRIB WHEN I WAS WAITING FOR UR DUMB ASS TO COME OUT! ATLEAST WHEN I GOT SUMTHANG TO SAY I FUCKING SAY IT! I DONT GO RUNNING AND HIDING AND DONT COME OUT!!!
> LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS MOTHER FUCKER!! NOBODY TRIES ME LIKE DAT!!!
> ...


 :0 DAMM


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DAAAAAAAAAAMN DATS FUKED UP.... :0 :0 :0 :0 


BOK BOK BOK :0 :0 :0 :0 


ONLY IN MIAMI...CITY OF MORE DRAMA DEN A ROSCOE JENKINS FAMILY REUNION!!!!


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

WHATS POPIN THIS WEEKEND???????????????/


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 24 2008, 11:54 PM~11173335
> *[SIZE=7] YOU KNOW WAT??? FUCK YOU PUSSY ASS FUCKING *****!! U THINK U CAN TRY ME AND GET AWAY WITH IT??? NAW BITCH.... FUCK U AND UR RAGGEDY PIECE OF SHIT! I AINT NO PUSSY ASS FUCKING BITCH LIKE UR FUCKING EX!
> YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO COME OUTSIDE UR FUCKING CRIB WHEN I WAS WAITING FOR UR DUMB ASS TO COME OUT! ATLEAST WHEN I GOT SUMTHANG TO SAY I FUCKING SAY IT! I DONT GO RUNNING AND HIDING AND DONT COME OUT!!!
> LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS MOTHER FUCKER!! NOBODY TRIES ME LIKE DAT!!!
> ...


woooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11173608
> *woooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



LMAO.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 24 2008, 08:49 PM~11173934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice PICS CADILLAC D........................

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 25 2008, 12:49 AM~11173934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. HA!!! :biggrin: LOOK AT JOSE!!LOL. WHERE DA PARTY AT???LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

YOU KNOW WAT??? FUCK YOU PUSSY ASS FUCKING *****!! U THINK U CAN TRY ME AND GET AWAY WITH IT??? NAW BITCH.... FUCK U AND UR RAGGEDY PIECE OF SHIT! I AINT NO PUSSY ASS FUCKING BITCH LIKE UR FUCKING EX! 
YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO COME OUTSIDE UR FUCKING CRIB WHEN I WAS WAITING FOR UR DUMB ASS TO COME OUT! ATLEAST WHEN I GOT SUMTHANG TO SAY I FUCKING SAY IT! I DONT GO RUNNING AND HIDING AND DONT COME OUT!!!
LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS MOTHER FUCKER!! NOBODY TRIES ME LIKE DAT!!!
I GOT A LIST OF ****** TRYING TO HOLLA AT ME! I DONT NEED A SKINNY FAKE ASS CONFUSED LIL BITCH ON MY DICK JELOUSE ASS FUCK!!!!!
U BETTER GET BACK WITH UR EX CUZ AFTER THIS.....AINT NOBODY GONNA WANNA BE WIT U! 
DELETE MY FUCKING NUMBER BITCH! :angry: 

U KNOW WHO U ARE MOTHERFUCKER!PLAY WIT IT!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 25 2008, 12:49 AM~11173934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
JOSE, ANY LUCK FINDING THEM SPINDLES???


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jul 24 2008, 09:14 PM~11173576
> *WHATS POPIN THIS WEEKEND???????????????/
> *


the beach like always ***** theres ni pinga to du.....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members:*massacre*,* Biz-MN*, caprice ridah, *Lady2-Face '64*, str8lows


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 24 2008, 10:02 PM~11174062
> *YOU KNOW WAT??? FUCK YOU PUSSY ASS FUCKING *****!! U THINK U CAN TRY ME AND GET AWAY WITH IT??? NAW BITCH.... FUCK U AND UR RAGGEDY PIECE OF SHIT! I AINT NO PUSSY ASS FUCKING BITCH LIKE UR FUCKING EX!
> YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO COME OUTSIDE UR FUCKING CRIB WHEN I WAS WAITING FOR UR DUMB ASS TO COME OUT! ATLEAST WHEN I GOT SUMTHANG TO SAY I FUCKING SAY IT! I DONT GO RUNNING AND HIDING AND DONT COME OUT!!!
> LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS MOTHER FUCKER!! NOBODY TRIES ME LIKE DAT!!!
> ...


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11174193
> *the beach like always ***** theres ni pinga to du.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 25 2008, 12:23 AM~11174246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NAW ***** GET UR SHIT STR8 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

jerry chill its me laz


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

I KNOW HOE DNT B SCARED J/K


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin loka wat chu up hoe


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 24 2008, 10:02 PM~11174062
> *YOU KNOW WAT??? FUCK YOU PUSSY ASS FUCKING *****!! U THINK U CAN TRY ME AND GET AWAY WITH IT??? NAW BITCH.... FUCK U AND UR RAGGEDY PIECE OF SHIT! I AINT NO PUSSY ASS FUCKING BITCH LIKE UR FUCKING EX!
> YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO COME OUTSIDE UR FUCKING CRIB WHEN I WAS WAITING FOR UR DUMB ASS TO COME OUT! ATLEAST WHEN I GOT SUMTHANG TO SAY I FUCKING SAY IT! I DONT GO RUNNING AND HIDING AND DONT COME OUT!!!
> LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS MOTHER FUCKER!! NOBODY TRIES ME LIKE DAT!!!
> ...



:twak: ooooo sum1's introuble


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> WAT IT DO OSO


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 24 2008, 09:49 PM~11173934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hardest car is that baby yellow 1 in the back in the last pic 


:uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> > WAT IT DO OSO
> 
> 
> about damn time u make a layitlow account!!


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

YEZ SIR :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 25 2008, 12:49 AM~11173934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YO, WASSUP WIT THE G-BODY IN THE BACK?! BRING EM OUT BRING EM OUT! LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jul 24 2008, 10:47 PM~11174452
> *YEZ SIR :biggrin:
> *


ur still gay hoe lol.....    oye were the pachanga at cuz..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

bear beach bound this weekend


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 24 2008, 10:47 PM~11174461
> *YO, WASSUP WIT THE G-BODY IN THE BACK?! BRING EM OUT BRING EM OUT! LOL.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


da g-body in da back just got there late kuz i was drivin around for 30 minutes lookin for that hidden ass spot :around:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 25 2008, 12:34 AM~11174342
> *wats poppin loka wat chu up hoe
> *


CHILLN U WEN U BRING OUT A DAM CAR


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Jul 25 2008, 01:27 AM~11174271
> *jerry chill its me laz
> *


WASSUP KONFU PANDA!!! LMFAO. A,K.A. YOUNG GRASSHOPPER!!!!
WUT ***** WAT U GON DO?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 24 2008, 11:49 PM~11174997
> *WASSUP KONFU PANDA!!! LMFAO. A,K.A. YOUNG GRASSHOPPER!!!!
> WUT ***** WAT U GON DO?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got jokes small frie dont worry i got chu


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jul 24 2008, 11:03 PM~11174644
> *CHILLN U WEN U BRING OUT A DAM CAR
> *


no money ***** the economy got me by the balls...the only bread i got is to help out in the crib and to go to cuba to see the fam.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 24 2008, 10:05 PM~11174084
> *:0
> JOSE, ANY LUCK FINDING THEM SPINDLES???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol... i already got them, i'm coming for that ass... The highest front lock up in miami... come get some!!!!!...lol :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning :wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 03:02 AM~11175334
> *lol... i already got them, i'm coming for that ass... The highest  front lock up in miami... come get some!!!!!...lol :biggrin:
> *



Someone let the cat out of the bag with the spindle upgrade? lol 

It will look killer cant wait to see it. Get some good pics of the install.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 04:02 AM~11175334
> *
> lol... i already got them, i'm coming for that ass... The highest  front lock up in miami... come get some!!!!!...lol :biggrin:
> *


:0 :nono: :nono: dont 4get bout king kong wit da gorilla lockup. i heard hes comin bak higher lol :dunno:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11174241
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members:massacre, Biz-MN, caprice ridah, Lady2-Face '64, str8lows
> 
> ...


WHAT IT IZ bRO!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

yo BEAR, i was looking throught an OLD CD and found a certain track featuring Thug Angel, why you had to die.....sound familiar? you still rap?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 25 2008, 09:33 AM~11176102
> *yo BEAR, i was looking throught an OLD CD and found a certain track featuring Thug Angel, why you had to die.....sound familiar? you still rap?
> *


and you know its friday nighhtttttttt! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: creepin cutty, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, *DOUBLE-O*, 83delta88, *PINK86REGAL*, 96' lincoln

:cheesy: morning fellas


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 24 2008, 11:01 PM~11174622
> *da g-body in da back just got there late kuz i was drivin around for 30 minutes lookin for that hidden ass spot  :around:
> *


***** plz yo ass would get lost even if there was a big ass ARROW in the sky pointing at the new hang out spot :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2008, 11:00 AM~11176258
> ****** plz yo ass would get lost even if there was a big ass ARROW in the sky pointing at the new hang out spot  :0
> *


lmao


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 01:02 AM~11175334
> *lol... i already got them, i'm coming for that ass... The highest  front lock up in miami... come get some!!!!!...lol :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :0 :biggrin: :nono: ..u know who that is lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LAST NIGHT HANGOUT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:uh: same color my cutlass was when i bought it...looks real clean bear!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 10:58 AM~11176251
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: creepin cutty, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DOUBLE-O, 83delta88, PINK86REGAL, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Wht tha do pimp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 08:15 AM~11176331
> *:uh: same color my cutlass was when i bought it...looks real clean bear!
> *


bear have that lady hit you again last time you made out real good :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2008, 11:36 AM~11176489
> *bear have that lady hit you again last time you made out real good  :cheesy:
> *


lmao :cheesy: maybe you can get a grand national this time or even a GNX :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 08:39 AM~11176504
> *lmao  :cheesy: maybe you can get a 4 pump set up and some stamped D'Z  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

tha doesnt sound bad either


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 25 2008, 08:13 AM~11176325
> *LAST NIGHT HANGOUT
> 
> 
> ...



THANX WATSON NOW I HAVE A NEW MYSPACE PIC


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 25 2008, 11:48 AM~11176570
> *THANX WATSON  NOW I HAVE A NEW MYSPACE PIC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: COUPE DE BEAR,* Bowtie South, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, M.Fuentes, DOUBLE-O, Fleetwood 305, MAAANDO, 96' lincoln, Evelitog,* NATEDOGG173


:wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i see a autozone purchase


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 25 2008, 10:51 AM~11176594
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Bowtie South, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, M.Fuentes, DOUBLE-O, Fleetwood 305, MAAANDO, 96' lincoln, Evelitog, NATEDOGG173
> :wave:
> *



yo my bad about yesturday. i dipped to my boys crib to go to the gym n shit and forgot bout the hangout.


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2008, 08:36 AM~11176489
> *bear have that lady hit you again last time you made out real good  :cheesy:
> *



NO ACCORDING TO INSURANCE CUTLASSES ARE WORTH LESS THAN CADDYS :angry:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 10:52 AM~11176605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is disgusting


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 11:52 AM~11176605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 25 2008, 11:53 AM~11176615
> *that shit is disgusting
> *


i must agree :uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2008, 08:00 AM~11176258
> ****** plz yo ass would get lost even if there was a big ass ARROW in the sky pointing at the new hang out spot  :0
> *



NAW FOR REAL THAT SHIT WAS HIDDEN AS FUCK 

I WAS LIKE


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 25 2008, 08:53 AM~11176609
> *yo my bad about yesturday. i dipped to my boys crib to go to the gym n shit and forgot bout the hangout.
> *



YEA I CALLED U UP U FAT POON & I THINK UR MOM PICKED UP 

NEXT TIME BE THERE!! :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

bear if u need parts for the cutlass let me know


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 25 2008, 07:33 AM~11176102
> *yo BEAR, i was looking throught an OLD CD and found a certain track featuring Thug Angel, why you had to die.....sound familiar? you still rap?
> *


I RAP HERE & THERE BUT NOT AZ MUCH ANYMORE , DAMN I AINT EVEN HEARD THAT SONG IN FOREVER


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 08:56 AM~11176647
> *bear if u need parts for the cutlass let me know
> *


FO SHO I MIGHT NEED SUM UPGRADED TAILLIGHTS KUZ THESE THONG LIGHTS AINT CUTTIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ill see what i can get you


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:loco:  :nosad:


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 25 2008, 12:03 PM~11176702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao...i jus noticed :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATEDOGG173_@Jul 25 2008, 12:04 PM~11176712
> *for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo
> 
> 
> ...


part it, if you cant sell it...youll make 1800 quick...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, 96' lincoln, NATEDOGG173, DOUBLE-O, SOUND OF REVENGE, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


HOWS EVERYONE DOING THIS FINE FRIDAY WE ARE HAVING.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 10:56 AM~11176647
> *bear if u need parts for the cutlass let me know
> *



WHAT ABOUT ME....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 25 2008, 12:11 PM~11176761
> *MISTER ED, 96' lincoln, NATEDOGG173, DOUBLE-O, SOUND OF REVENGE, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> HOWS EVERYONE DOING THIS FINE FRIDAY WE ARE HAVING.....
> *


big pix of the your cutlass would make it a finer friday...?

lol :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

shit i have 3 sets of the chrome rockers... and a bunch of interior stuff


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 25 2008, 11:11 AM~11176761
> *MISTER ED, 96' lincoln, NATEDOGG173, DOUBLE-O, SOUND OF REVENGE, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> HOWS EVERYONE DOING THIS FINE FRIDAY WE ARE HAVING.....
> *



bored as fuck. aint shit to do.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 11:12 AM~11176774
> *big pix of the your cutlass would make it a finer friday...?
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 25 2008, 09:03 AM~11176702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BODY BUILDER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 11:12 AM~11176774
> *big pix of the your cutlass would make it a finer friday...?
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> *



NOT YET :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

listen to this...my stupid boss made me be at work at like 7:45 (i usually start at 9:15) to finish this "huge project" and now that all i need is like 1 last thing from her shes too busy so i have been here eating shit waitin....i guess it wasnt so fukin important!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 25 2008, 08:55 AM~11176644
> *YEA I CALLED U UP U FAT POON & I THINK UR MOM PICKED UP
> 
> NEXT TIME BE THERE!!  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 25 2008, 11:55 AM~11176644
> *YEA I CALLED U UP U FAT POON & I THINK UR MOM PICKED UP
> 
> NEXT TIME BE THERE!!  :angry:
> *


 this is how things get misunderstood lol :biggrin: 
sometimes you gotta read the whole thing


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 09:18 AM~11176834
> *this is how things get misunderstood lol :biggrin:
> sometimes you gotta read the whole thing
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: I STAY BODYBUILDING


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 25 2008, 01:35 PM~11176947
> *:biggrin: I STAY BODYBUILDING
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 25 2008, 11:35 AM~11176947
> *:biggrin: I STAY BODYBUILDING
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, I*NKSTINCT003*, PIMP C, lylorly, backbumpercaprice, *Evelitog*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 25 2008, 11:43 AM~11177009
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS FUCKED UP BUT FUNNY :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: str8lows, SOUND OF REVENGE, DOUBLE-O, *SWEATITCADDY*, REST IN PEACE c.c, *96' lincoln*, *DRòN*, INKSTINCT003
    WATS GOOD


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATEDOGG173_@Jul 25 2008, 01:02 PM~11177159
> *for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo
> 
> 
> ...


this guy really wants to sell this car lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROSS......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 10:03 AM~11177167
> *this guy really wants to sell this car lol
> *


BUY IT BUILD A LOLO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

For sale..... PM for Details.
Interior is Dark Blue.


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11177037
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, INKSTINCT003, PIMP C, lylorly, backbumpercaprice, Evelitog
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Bola ! ! !


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

wasssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 25 2008, 01:02 AM~11174062
> *YOU KNOW WAT??? FUCK YOU PUSSY ASS FUCKING *****!! U THINK U CAN TRY ME AND GET AWAY WITH IT??? NAW BITCH.... FUCK U AND UR RAGGEDY PIECE OF SHIT! I AINT NO PUSSY ASS FUCKING BITCH LIKE UR FUCKING EX!
> YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO COME OUTSIDE UR FUCKING CRIB WHEN I WAS WAITING FOR UR DUMB ASS TO COME OUT! ATLEAST WHEN I GOT SUMTHANG TO SAY I FUCKING SAY IT! I DONT GO RUNNING AND HIDING AND DONT COME OUT!!!
> LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS MOTHER FUCKER!! NOBODY TRIES ME LIKE DAT!!!
> ...


cono i wonder who shes talking about lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2008, 01:04 PM~11177175
> *BUY IT BUILD A LOLO
> *


ha ha ....negative


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

one leg up


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jul 24 2008, 03:17 PM~11169501
> *I ALSO GOT THIS I SELL THIS FOR $2500 OBO 4 PUMP SET UP STRESS POINT done upper a-arm extended
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 25 2008, 08:07 AM~11176292
> *:uh:  :0  :biggrin:  :nono: ..u know who that is lol!  :biggrin:
> *


lol... yeah i know you the *BULLIE* jay... :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2008, 11:00 AM~11176258
> ****** plz yo ass would get lost even if there was a big ass ARROW in the sky pointing at the new hang out spot  :0
> *



LMFAO. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

wassup KONG FU PANDA??? A.K.A. YOUNG GRASSHOPPER....
WUT IT DEW? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 25 2008, 01:02 AM~11174062
> *YOU KNOW WAT??? FUCK YOU PUSSY ASS FUCKING *****!! U THINK U CAN TRY ME AND GET AWAY WITH IT??? NAW BITCH.... FUCK U AND UR RAGGEDY PIECE OF SHIT! I AINT NO PUSSY ASS FUCKING BITCH LIKE UR FUCKING EX!
> YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO COME OUTSIDE UR FUCKING CRIB WHEN I WAS WAITING FOR UR DUMB ASS TO COME OUT! ATLEAST WHEN I GOT SUMTHANG TO SAY I FUCKING SAY IT! I DONT GO RUNNING AND HIDING AND DONT COME OUT!!!
> LET ME CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS MOTHER FUCKER!! NOBODY TRIES ME LIKE DAT!!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WOW DAMN I AINT NO U WAS TOO SENSITIVE... WHY DIDNT U SAY MY NAME... ITS OBVIOUS EVERY1 KNOWS U TALKIN BOUT ME LOL... U THINK U GUNNA HURT ME BY PUTTIN ME ON BLAST...LOL NAW SORRY TRY AGAIN...WHAT U WANT ME 2 DO OR SAY??? LOL
OMG IM SO SORRY... IM SORRY THAT I DIDNT WANNA BE WITH YOU LOL IS THAT WHAT U WANT ME 2 SAY..U WANNA BRING PEROSNAL SHYT OUT HERE TO THE PUBLIC???? NICE MOVE U AINT HURTIN ME IMMA *****...U ONLY HURTING URSELF... U DONT WANT ME 2 PUT U ON BLAST...HUH..??? "BIG THANGS POPPIN" U WANT ME 2?... IF I WERE 2 SAY CERTAIN SHYT U KNOW I WOULD DESTROY UR REP AND ULL NEVA SHOW UR FACE OUT HERE...BUT CHU KNOW WHAT IM MAN ENOUGH TO NOT PUT U OUT THERE LIKE THAT...BUT ITS COOL... U FEEL LIKE A TOUGH WOMEN ON HERE TALKIN ALL THAT SHYT... GO AHEAD... I GIVE U A ROUND OF APPLAUSE...CONGRATS YOUR SO "GANGSTER" :thumbsup:

HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ON THA OTHER HAND...WASSUP JERRY WASUP LAZ??? BEACH BOUND TONITE OR WHAT??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 25 2008, 06:31 PM~11179627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WOW DAMN I AINT NO U WAS TOO SENSITIVE... WHY DIDNT U SAY MY NAME... ITS OBVIOUS EVERY1 KNOWS U TALKIN BOUT ME LOL... U THINK U GUNNA HURT ME BY PUTTIN ME ON BLAST...LOL NAW SORRY TRY AGAIN...WHAT U WANT ME 2 DO OR SAY??? LOL
> OMG IM SO SORRY... IM SORRY THAT I DIDNT WANNA BE WITH YOU LOL IS THAT WHAT U WANT ME 2 SAY..U WANNA BRING PEROSNAL SHYT OUT HERE TO THE PUBLIC???? NICE MOVE U AINT HURTIN ME IMMA *****...U ONLY HURTING URSELF... U DONT WANT ME 2 PUT U ON BLAST...HUH..??? "BIG THANGS POPPIN" U WANT ME 2?... IF I WERE 2 SAY  CERTAIN SHYT U KNOW I WOULD DESTROY UR REP AND ULL NEVA SHOW UR FACE  OUT HERE...BUT CHU KNOW WHAT IM MAN ENOUGH TO NOT PUT U OUT THERE LIKE THAT...BUT ITS COOL... U FEEL LIKE A TOUGH WOMEN ON HERE TALKIN ALL THAT SHYT... GO AHEAD... I GIVE U A ROUND OF APPLAUSE...CONGRATS YOUR SO "GANGSTER" :thumbsup:
> ...



WOW.... I CANT BELIEVE U DAT DUMB TO ACTUALLY WRITE BACK... NOW EVERYONE REALLY GONNA KNOW ITS U DUMMY! JUST REMEMBER THIS..... WHEN SOMEONE GOES OUT OF THEIR FUCKING WAY FOR YOU , U DONT DIS RESPECT THEM BY LEAVING THEM HANGING,.... I DONT KNOW WUT WORLD U COME FROM BUT IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS..THATS A STR8 UP DISS*. I AINT GONNA BE WIT THIS REPLYIN CRAP SO JUST DO ME A FAVOR.... DELETE MY NUMBER LIKE I TOLD YA AND THATS IT...CASO CERRADO......
HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY.... I KNOW I AM....  :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 25 2008, 06:41 PM~11179698
> *WOW.... I CANT BELIEVE U DAT DUMB TO ACTUALLY WRITE BACK... NOW EVERYONE REALLY GONNA KNOW ITS U DUMMY! JUST REMEMBER THIS..... WHEN SOMEONE GOES OUT OF THEIR FUCKING WAY FOR YOU , U DONT DIS RESPECT THEM BY LEAVING THEM HANGING,.... I DONT KNOW WUT WORLD U COME FROM BUT IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS..THATS A STR8 UP DISS*. I AINT GONNA BE WIT THIS REPLYIN CRAP SO JUST DO ME A FAVOR.... DELETE MY NUMBER LIKE I TOLD YA AND THATS IT...CASO CERRADO......
> HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY.... I KNOW I AM....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME... TAKE CARE MAMA....MWAZ LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 01:46 PM~11178806
> *lol... yeah i know you the BULLIE jay... :biggrin:
> *



lol naw u can have that!!im goin back to the lil arms. u own a tire factory i dont lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 25 2008, 03:52 PM~11179786
> *lol naw u can have that!!im goin back to the lil arms. u own a tire factory i dont lol
> *


lmao...naw but if we put our headz togther.. we can buy a tire shop...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 25 2008, 03:31 PM~11179627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WOW DAMN I AINT NO U WAS TOO SENSITIVE... WHY DIDNT U SAY MY NAME... ITS OBVIOUS EVERY1 KNOWS U TALKIN BOUT ME LOL... U THINK U GUNNA HURT ME BY PUTTIN ME ON BLAST...LOL NAW SORRY TRY AGAIN...WHAT U WANT ME 2 DO OR SAY??? LOL
> OMG IM SO SORRY... IM SORRY THAT I DIDNT WANNA BE WITH YOU LOL IS THAT WHAT U WANT ME 2 SAY..U WANNA BRING PEROSNAL SHYT OUT HERE TO THE PUBLIC???? NICE MOVE U AINT HURTIN ME IMMA *****...U ONLY HURTING URSELF... U DONT WANT ME 2 PUT U ON BLAST...HUH..??? "BIG THANGS POPPIN" U WANT ME 2?... IF I WERE 2 SAY  CERTAIN SHYT U KNOW I WOULD DESTROY UR REP AND ULL NEVA SHOW UR FACE  OUT HERE...BUT CHU KNOW WHAT IM MAN ENOUGH TO NOT PUT U OUT THERE LIKE THAT...BUT ITS COOL... U FEEL LIKE A TOUGH WOMEN ON HERE TALKIN ALL THAT SHYT... GO AHEAD... I GIVE U A ROUND OF APPLAUSE...CONGRATS YOUR SO "GANGSTER" :thumbsup:
> ...



damn homie! :0 :cheesy: :uh: lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 25 2008, 06:59 PM~11179834
> *damn homie! :0  :cheesy:  :uh: lol
> *


lol shyt happens was good *****!!!! thats it no more nasty uppers???... fuck it...i guess we all know whos next on tha list lol :biggrin: what u gunna do 2nite


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

WHAT UP MIAMI......IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN A *RESTAURANT/ CARSHOW *EVENT FOR TOMMORROW ITS AT TAMIAMI AIRPORT ITS A GREAT WAY TO *SHOW STOP IN MIAMI AND HANG WIT YO CLUB OR FAMILY* THE RESTAURANT IS ALSO KID FRIENDLY......THERES *NO* PRIZE AN NO TROPHY BUT LIKE I SAID ITS A GREAT WAY TO* CHILL AMONG RIDES AND PEERS *IT WILL BE AT 5PM..... THERES NO FEE AND NO PAY FOR PARKING ALL U PAY FOR IS DRINKS AND FOOD AT THE RESTAURANT *"BEERS ARE 3 BUCKS" *THIS IS A PARTY THROWN BY ONE OF MY PEOPLES AND HE ASKED ME TO PROMOTE IT TO* MY FELLOW CAR FANATICS *IF INTERESTED IN GOING LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GATHER MORE INFO LIKE I SAID ITS BASICALLY A WAY TO *HAVE FUN AMONG EACH OTHER AND FAMILY*..... :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 25 2008, 07:12 PM~11179937
> *lol shyt happens was good *****!!!! thats it no more nasty uppers???... fuck it...i guess we all know whos next on tha list lol  :biggrin:  what u gunna do 2nite
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 25 2008, 04:12 PM~11179937
> *lol shyt happens was good *****!!!! thats it no more nasty uppers???... fuck it...i guess we all know whos next on tha list lol  :biggrin:  what u gunna do 2nite
> *



i dunno its w.e. im bout to do, what i do lol (roll 1)


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

bbbiiiittttcccchhhhhhh


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2008, 01:16 PM~11176813
> *:uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *













Where tou at O??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 25 2008, 01:24 PM~11177377
> *one leg up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O

yo your boy with that roadmaster was getting sidewayz today fool!!!!!!


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

WHAT UP MIAMI......IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN A RESTAURANT/ CARSHOW EVENT FOR TOMMORROW ITS AT TAMIAMI AIRPORT ITS A GREAT WAY TO SHOW STOP IN MIAMI AND HANG WIT YO CLUB OR FAMILY THE RESTAURANT IS ALSO KID FRIENDLY......THERES NO PRIZE AN NO TROPHY BUT LIKE I SAID ITS A GREAT WAY TO CHILL AMONG RIDES AND PEERS IT WILL BE AT 5PM..... THERES NO FEE AND NO PAY FOR PARKING ALL U PAY FOR IS DRINKS AND FOOD AT THE RESTAURANT "BEERS ARE 3 BUCKS" THIS IS A PARTY THROWN BY ONE OF MY PEOPLES AND HE ASKED ME TO PROMOTE IT TO MY FELLOW CAR FANATICS IF INTERESTED IN GOING LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GATHER MORE INFO LIKE I SAID ITS BASICALLY A WAY TO HAVE FUN AMONG EACH OTHER AND FAMILY.....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

rusty's twin turbo?? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 25 2008, 10:35 PM~11181127
> *rusty's twin turbo?? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: ya man you know the owner cuz tham *****'s be rideing deep nothain but roadmaster & impala


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 25 2008, 06:31 PM~11179627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WOW DAMN I AINT NO U WAS TOO SENSITIVE... WHY DIDNT U SAY MY NAME... ITS OBVIOUS EVERY1 KNOWS U TALKIN BOUT ME LOL... U THINK U GUNNA HURT ME BY PUTTIN ME ON BLAST...LOL NAW SORRY TRY AGAIN...WHAT U WANT ME 2 DO OR SAY??? LOL
> OMG IM SO SORRY... IM SORRY THAT I DIDNT WANNA BE WITH YOU LOL IS THAT WHAT U WANT ME 2 SAY..U WANNA BRING PEROSNAL SHYT OUT HERE TO THE PUBLIC???? NICE MOVE U AINT HURTIN ME IMMA *****...U ONLY HURTING URSELF... U DONT WANT ME 2 PUT U ON BLAST...HUH..??? "BIG THANGS POPPIN" U WANT ME 2?... IF I WERE 2 SAY  CERTAIN SHYT U KNOW I WOULD DESTROY UR REP AND ULL NEVA SHOW UR FACE  OUT HERE...BUT CHU KNOW WHAT IM MAN ENOUGH TO NOT PUT U OUT THERE LIKE THAT...BUT ITS COOL... U FEEL LIKE A TOUGH WOMEN ON HERE TALKIN ALL THAT SHYT... GO AHEAD... I GIVE U A ROUND OF APPLAUSE...CONGRATS YOUR SO "GANGSTER" :thumbsup:
> ...


de pinga :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 25 2008, 06:41 PM~11179698
> *WOW.... I CANT BELIEVE U DAT DUMB TO ACTUALLY WRITE BACK... NOW EVERYONE REALLY GONNA KNOW ITS U DUMMY! JUST REMEMBER THIS..... WHEN SOMEONE GOES OUT OF THEIR FUCKING WAY FOR YOU , U DONT DIS RESPECT THEM BY LEAVING THEM HANGING,.... I DONT KNOW WUT WORLD U COME FROM BUT IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS..THATS A STR8 UP DISS*. I AINT GONNA BE WIT THIS REPLYIN CRAP SO JUST DO ME A FAVOR.... DELETE MY NUMBER LIKE I TOLD YA AND THATS IT...CASO CERRADO......
> HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY.... I KNOW I AM....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *



cono girl chill with that fuck all ya ni99as we are all not the same or are we


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WHATS UP DOUBLE-O.
YOUR MY NEW BROTHER FROM MIAMI FLORIDA. 
PUTIN IT DOWN O.G.RIDER STYLE. 2 THE FULLEST
LATE BRO, ILL BE GETTEN THAT CAR OUT OF THERE A.S.A.P.
THANKS A BUNCH HOMIE  :cheesy: :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 26 2008, 12:20 AM~11181790
> *cono girl chill with that fuck all ya ni99as we are all not the same or are we
> *




I THINK SO..... LMAO... BOUT TO SMOKE ME A BLUNT THOUGH. ALL DIS DAM DRAMA.... I THINK ****** FUCKIN GOSSIP WORSER THAN FEMALES! DAMMIT MAN....  uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 25 2008, 06:46 PM~11179733
> *YOUR WELCOME... TAKE CARE MAMA....MWAZ LOL  :biggrin:
> *



***** IM JUST BEING REAL". IF U THINK ABOUT IT I HAVE A DAM POINT... </span>BUT W.E. AND JUST LIKE U THINK U CAN FUCK UP MY REP"? ***** I GOT WORSER SHIT ON YOU SO DONT EVEN TAKE IT DAT FAR AND GO THERE.
DIS SHIT IS ALREADY OLD NEWS.. GET OVER IT. I AINT GON" SPEAK ABOUT IT NO MORE...ITS STUPID. I DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS... SO DATS IT... LIKE I SAID.... <span style=\'color:red\'>*CASO CERRADO "BIG THANGZ POPPIN"*  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 25 2008, 09:28 PM~11181837
> *I THINK SO..... LMAO... BOUT TO SMOKE ME A BLUNT THOUGH. ALL DIS DAM DRAMA.... I THINK ****** FUCKIN GOSSIP WORSER THAN FEMALES! DAMMIT MAN....   uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes i agree SOME ****** are worse than hoes..lol..but iam sayin tho aprende y sorprende ......


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk time for some off topic shit 2 liten da mood :cheesy: 


































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 26 2008, 12:40 AM~11181898
> ****** IM JUST BEING REAL". IF U THINK ABOUT IT I HAVE A DAM POINT... </span>BUT W.E. AND JUST LIKE U THINK U CAN FUCK UP MY REP"? ***** I GOT WORSER SHIT ON YOU SO DONT EVEN TAKE IT DAT FAR AND GO THERE.
> DIS SHIT IS ALREADY OLD NEWS.. GET OVER IT. I AINT GON" SPEAK ABOUT IT NO MORE...ITS STUPID. I DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS... SO DATS IT... LIKE I SAID.... <span style=\'color:red\'>CASO CERRADO "BIG THANGZ POPPIN"   uffin:    uffin:    uffin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



OK IF HE DON'T GIVE YOU NO ROSES HERE YOU GO BUT BE A GOOD GIRL


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

preach my ***** preach!!! pimp cups upppppppp!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 25 2008, 09:25 PM~11181821
> *WHATS UP DOUBLE-O.
> YOUR MY NEW BROTHER FROM MIAMI FLORIDA.
> PUTIN IT DOWN O.G.RIDER STYLE. 2 THE FULLEST
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 25 2008, 08:55 PM~11181627
> *:biggrin: ya man you know the owner cuz tham *****'s be rideing deep nothain but roadmaster & impala
> *


IMPALAS N CAPRICES MIAMI


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 25 2008, 09:40 PM~11181898
> ****** IM JUST BEING REAL". IF U THINK ABOUT IT I HAVE A DAM POINT... </span>BUT W.E. AND JUST LIKE U THINK U CAN FUCK UP MY REP"? ***** I GOT WORSER SHIT ON YOU SO DONT EVEN TAKE IT DAT FAR AND GO THERE.
> DIS SHIT IS ALREADY OLD NEWS.. GET OVER IT. I AINT GON" SPEAK ABOUT IT NO MORE...ITS STUPID. I DONT HAVE TIME FOR THIS... SO DATS IT... LIKE I SAID.... <span style=\'color:red\'>CASO CERRADO "BIG THANGZ POPPIN"   uffin:    uffin:    uffin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *












TOO MUCH NEGATIVITY AROUND HERE

ON THE BRIGHT SIDE I JUST GOT HOME FROM A NICE DATE :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

they hatin on rick ross


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 26 2008, 05:06 AM~11182802
> *they hatin on rick ross
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats funny right there.....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Want to learn Chinese?

Here are some words to start with Enjoy!

1. That's not right ........................ Sum Ting Wong

2. Are you harboring a fugitive?............. Hu Yu Hai Ding

3. See me ASAP................................ Kum Hia Nao

4. Small Horse .............................. Tai Ni Po Ni

5. Did you go to the beach? ................... Wai Yu So Tan

6. I bumped into a coffee table ............. Ai Bang Mai Ni

7. I think you need a face lift ............... Chin Tu Fat

8. It's very dark in here ................... Wao So Dim

9. I thought you were on a diet ............ Wai Yu Mun Ching?

10. This is a tow away zone ................. No Pah King

11. Our meeting is scheduled for next week ... Wai Yu Kum Nao?

12. Staying out of sight .................... Lei Ying Lo

13. He's cleaning his automobile ............ Wa Shing Ka

14. Your body odor is offensive ............. Yu Stin Ki Pu


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 25 2008, 11:55 PM~11181627
> *:biggrin: ya man you know the owner cuz tham *****'s be rideing deep nothain but roadmaster & impala
> *


yeah my brother inlaw is real good friends wit him...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

the chief wiggums is awesome


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE. MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

dam bro sry to here that its weird cuz i meet him the first hang out i went to up there not to long ago


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

may he rest in peace


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THANKS BRO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


WOW that's crazy one minute you're here the next you're gone just like that .

may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


 DAMN IT MAN YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN YOUR TIME CARD IS PUNCHED!!
MAY HE REST IN PEACE.
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: 
MY HEART GOES OUT TO ALL FAMILY AND FRIENDS


----------



## jamescobb (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up sherrod? :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 09:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...



r.i.p :angel:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


Heard The News This Morning...I Coulden't Belive It...Really Really Sad...R.I.P. HOMMIE... :angel:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 26 2008, 08:59 AM~11183581
> *Heard The News This Morning...I Coulden't Belive It...Really Really Sad...R.I.P. HOMMIE...  :angel:
> *


damn homie u serious 

we was just chillin on wednesday  

R.I.P homie :angel:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAMN U NEVA KNOW WHENS UR LAST DAY... AND IT SUCKS THAT LOTS OF YOUNG PPL BE DYING.. MAY HE REST IN PEACE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 22 2007, 11:50 AM~9508023
> *  NICE.... its going to da streets in 2008..
> 
> its the return of the gangster....
> ...



I WENT BACK A FEW PAGES (957) AND SAW THIS.... ANYMORE INFO..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MY HOMEBOYS SELLIN HIS RIDE

NEW PRICE ASKIN 4K OBO

1989 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD, 90K MILES.. GOT A 307 ENGINE, NOT THE WEAK 4100.
STOCK INTERIOR WITH BURBERRY HEADLINER, INDASH. TRAIN HORNS, ALL PIONEER 3WAY SPEAKERS INSIDE.. HOUSE GRILL 4 PACK OF PURPLE HIDS, FLOWMASTERS, AND 26" RIMS...TIRES ARE GOOD... THE CAR DOES NOT HAVE THE 26'S U SEE HERE...THE CAR NOW HAS THE 26'S THAT BLUES CLUES HAD...DONT KNOW THE NAME..

4 MORE INFO PM ME 2 GIVE U HIS NUMBER CAR LOCATED IN THE SOUTHWEST AREA


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 26 2008, 12:49 PM~11183866
> *DAMN U NEVA KNOW WHENS UR LAST DAY... AND IT SUCKS THAT LOTS OF YOUNG PPL BE DYING.. MAY HE REST IN PEACE
> *


and D.U.Y


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


Damn!! May he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 26 2008, 10:01 AM~11183907
> *and D.U.Y
> *


YOU RIGHT ON THAT ONE LUIS... MAKES US ALL THINK TWICE, ABOUT DRIVING UNDER THE INFLUENCE..WHICH ALOT OF US IN HERE LIKE TO DO...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

R.I.P HOMIE.. :angel: but now alot of people can learn of some one else mistake and that sad.. and no one here want to leave a family crying. god bless his family and make us think that if we do that one day we going to be in that situation..


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i will trade http both cars for one whats out there or sell both for $2800 let me know 754 244 3108


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


Damn....just met homie not to long ago..may he rest in peace and god watch over his family... :angel:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

dont know the homie but rest in peace and my heart goes out to his family :angel:


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 25 2008, 03:28 PM~11179605
> *wassup KONG FU PANDA??? A.K.A. YOUNG GRASSHOPPER....
> WUT IT DEW? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats cracking g


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


r.i.p to the homey :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS IS CARLITOS FINAL RIDE. THINK ABOUT IT TWICE BEFORE YALL DRINK AND ACT LIKE YOU SUPER MAN


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


damn dre im sorry carlito passed he was a cool ass ***** since i met him in 98 hope his family the best in these tough times...


que dios lo bendiga


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

This is crazy. We were all just chillin on wednesday night. This goes to show you that no one is safe. Make sure you think twice about drinking and driving. This right here hits real close to home. We just lost a homeboy and this all could have been prevented.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

r.i.p.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Rest In Peace


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow. I just seen the news about this car crash. I didnt know it was him.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 10:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...



R.I.P CARLOS I THINK I GOT SOME PICS OF HIM CHILLIN IN TAMPA AT THE CLUB CLOWN I'LL LOOK 4 THEM


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 03:08 PM~11184524
> *THIS IS CARLITOS FINAL RIDE.  THINK ABOUT IT TWICE BEFORE YALL DRINK AND ACT LIKE YOU SUPER MAN
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT MAN THATS SOME SHIT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, SWITCHITTER, *PINK86REGAL*, shorty88, caprice ridah

WAT IT DO *****... U KNOCKED OUT AFTER ME N MA GIRL LEFT?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 26 2008, 02:11 PM~11185256
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, SWITCHITTER, PINK86REGAL, shorty88, caprice ridah
> 
> ...



lol my fatass went to get some food!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


CARLITOS WAS PROVIDING MONEY FOR THE BILLS IN HIS MOMS HOUSE, AND HIS MOM IS UNEMPLOYED NOW . WE WANNA DO A LITTLE COLLECTION FOR HIS FAMILY TO HELP EM OUT. SEE IF YOU GUYS FIND IT YOUR HEARTS TO DONATE A LITTLE SOMETHING ON WEDNESDAYS HANGOUT FOR THEM. ANYWHERE FROM A DOLLAR WILL BE APRECIATED. THANK YOU ALL.
AND *CARLITO REST IN PEACE HOMIE*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 10:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...



Damn, just met homie not long ago.. R.I.P Bro !!! :angel: 


life's too short, we dont relize it till some1 close is gone...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 26 2008, 02:33 PM~11185709
> *Damn, just met homie not long ago.. R.I.P Bro !!!  :angel:
> life's too short, we dont relize it till some1 close is gone...
> *


Well the good thing is that he didn't take out any innocent people before he checked out.


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 10:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


R.I.P


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

r.i.p homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

this ***** was always clowning. lets remember him for the good times


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i do not know him but coming from Central Florida polk county 863 rest in peace homie :angel: :angel: :angel: 


i am drunk right now but i thought twice after i seen this about going to a party tonight it woke me up and made me think about my family and kids oh yeah and also my homeboys

my prayers go out to the family


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

*DOnt Go Nutz Over These Cuz Hold On Theres More Its Coming HARD For Them Haterz

GET SUM*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://www.gbodyparts.com/product_info.php...60ba071b1a0d5f3

http://www.gbodyparts.com/product_info.php...60ba071b1a0d5f3


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 26 2008, 11:45 PM~111870 :0 :0
> 
> [b
> *DOnt Go Nutz Over These Cuz Hold On Theres More Its Coming HARD For Them Haterz
> ...





I BET THATS A REGAL.... LIGHTS ARE SIMILAR.... YO! WAT THE HECKS UP WIT THE LAST PIC?? :0 :0 :0 :wow: :loco: :loco:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

3 year old candy and it shines at night


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>BUILT NOT BOUGHT! G-BODY DADDY COMING HARD SO HOLD TIGHT IT COMING OH YEA BEST BELIVE THAT ITS COMING! </span>*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TAKING ALL BETS ................... <span style=\'color:red\'>*SIDEWAYS!*</span>


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jul 26 2008, 12:56 PM~11184191
> *i will trade http both cars for one whats out there or sell both for $2800 let me know 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, lowbikeon20z, caprice ridah, *300ways*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 300ways (Dec 14, 2007)

mommy and daddy dont sponser the regal get it right


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats good Dron??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 10:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


r.i.p. homie.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 27 2008, 12:33 AM~11187503
> *wats good Dron??
> *


nuttin much, when u gonna bring the cutty out to the hangouts? or u gonna wait till u finish with the other stuff.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ill bring it b4 that... i'm jus saving money, times are rough but fuck it...

and after paying for my motor im broke...i need sponsors, anyone care to chip in???


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,

hows jr bro??


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 26 2008, 09:59 PM~11187659
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,
> 
> hows jr bro??
> *


ayi bro 7months and counting. oye u seen rustys roadie on youtube? good people, he's the 1 that built my motor


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:30 PM~11186850
> *this ***** was always clowning.  lets remember him for the good times
> 
> 
> ...


i remember i met da homie when he had da candy green regal 










that shit was hard az fuck

:angel:


----------



## chino83 (Jun 4, 2008)

he will be missed , but we can always remember him with the goodtimes we all had with man RIP homie. Love and peace for his family


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 27 2008, 12:35 AM~11188218
> *i remember i met da homie when he had da candy green regal
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT REGAL WAS CLEAN AS HELL.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 27 2008, 01:13 AM~11187721
> *ayi bro 7months and counting. oye u seen rustys roadie on youtube?  good people, he's the 1 that built my motor
> *


then u got something fast on your hands...

good morning lil


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOT THIS FOR SALE
G-BODY A-ARMS 1" MOLDED $150

AND CHROME HI/LO MOTORS $60 EACH


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*WHO EVER WANTS TO PAY THEIR LAST RESPECTS TO CARLITOS. TOMORROW, MONDAY JULY 28, FROM 4 PM TILL 12 AM THERE WILL BE A VIEWING OF CARLOS. AT 198 HIALEAH DRIVE.*</span>


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: creepin cutty, BennyFuckinBlanco, *low low mamii, FairyTales*

:0 :cheesy: ghost!!


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 27 2008, 11:31 AM~11189213
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: creepin cutty, BennyFuckinBlanco, low low mamii, FairyTales
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 12:08 PM~11184524
> *THIS IS CARLITOS FINAL RIDE.  THINK ABOUT IT TWICE BEFORE YALL DRINK AND ACT LIKE YOU SUPER MAN
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDNT REALLY KNO HIM BUT ALWAYS USED TO SEE HIM AT THE HANGOUTS AND I WANNA SHOW YALL HOMIES AND PAY MY RESPECTS TO HIS LOSE..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 26 2008, 10:01 PM~11187331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *FINALLY BOUT 2 SEE DA DAY LIGHT!!!! I KNO DAT SHIT HAS COST UR ASS A LONG WAY HOMIE... I REMEMBER WHEN DAT BITCH LOOKED LIK BEAR CUTTY LMAO*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 01:08 PM~11184524
> *THIS IS CARLITOS FINAL RIDE.  THINK ABOUT IT TWICE BEFORE YALL DRINK AND ACT LIKE YOU SUPER MAN
> 
> 
> ...



:0 DAM HOMIE SORRY 2 HEAR BOUT DA LOST... :angel:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

*If you would like to see a guy catch a Marlin. With no Pole. No line. No net. His fucking hands.. lmao look at this shit.!!!!! Vinny and Puntilla, your gonna like this one.*

Helicopter Fishing


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

the muthafuka landed right on him...no shit i would of jumped on that marlin that fuker would of broke his back....lol...good hit though but i doubt u can do this in the keys


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 26 2008, 07:45 PM~11187214
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DOnt Go Nutz Over These Cuz Hold On Theres More Its Coming HARD For Them Haterz
> ...


Thats motherfuckin right,we doin the dam thing on our own,aint no mami and papi helping here....all them "runners" gona have to se this baby at the track...That kandy dont need no over paint to be covering up any spotty kandy spots...we step on them crab claws,all day every day...see yall later...lets keep doin the dam thang....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 27 2008, 03:29 PM~11191044
> *Thats motherfuckin right,we doin the dam thing on our own,aint no mami and papi helping here....all them "runners" gona have to se this baby at the track...That kandy dont need no over paint to be covering up any spotty kandy spots...we step on them crab claws,all day every day...see yall later...lets keep doin the dam thang....
> *


 :werd:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

:uh: :biggrin: :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 03:08 PM~11184524
> *THIS IS CARLITOS FINAL RIDE.  THINK ABOUT IT TWICE BEFORE YALL DRINK AND ACT LIKE YOU SUPER MAN
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :| :angel:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn theres alot of ****** talking shit on here...too bad no one looks at thier own cars or grows the ball to come to ****** faces....


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 27 2008, 06:33 PM~11191590
> *damn theres alot of ****** talking shit on here...too bad no one looks at thier own cars or grows the ball to come to ****** faces....
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*mii ***** carlos...will never ever forget him, always tryin to make us laugh. may u rest in peace big homie!!* :angel:


----------



## 300ways (Dec 14, 2007)

a look u a small fish in this big pond that stock shit stank and we have stacks on deck so when u feel froggy leap and we dont hide behind mommy daddy so show ur engine bay bitch i shit on u niggerz


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this beef was squashed...i called everyone and cleared up everything


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

hey whats up people? damn i havent been all up in here for a minute now... sorry to hear bout carlitos, r.i.p homie.... well what can i say but the reason i havent been around was cause ive had 2 surgeries in my left thumb n hand, while working got sliced and lacerated my tendon n nerves... damn frankie (creepin cutty) whats goin on, with all dis beef going on *****? roly's my boii n so r u *****... dont start no shyt... damn roly n jose dont know how to call anyone, wassup people... halla n drop the beef people... peace


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

wut it do miami!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 27 2008, 12:41 PM~11190199
> *:0 DAM HOMIE SORRY 2 HEAR BOUT DA LOST... :angel:
> *


we all lost a homeboy. thanks man


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


JUST GOT BACK FROM ORLANDO AND I HEARD ABOUT WHAT HAPPEND ,THATS SUCKS ...... RIP HOMIE :angel:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 27 2008, 05:33 PM~11191590
> *damn theres alot of ****** talking shit on here...too bad no one looks at thier own cars or grows the ball to come to ****** faces....
> *


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning everyone :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 



















:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*96lincoln*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 28 2008, 08:18 AM~11194981
> *96lincoln
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 07:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


this was my dog like a mother fucker man.second to none repesenter.carlito always used to pick me up to go to watson island hang outs with a 12 pack in the back seat hitting switches in the lac.MAY MY DOG REST IN PEACE :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Austin Ace, FUCQH8RS, 96' lincoln*


que vola *****?

mornin LIL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jamescobb_@Jul 26 2008, 08:25 AM~11183421
> *whats up sherrod? :wave:
> *


wus good james how ya been pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 28 2008, 09:17 AM~11195230
> *que vola *****?
> 
> mornin LIL
> *



aqui brode . comiendo mierda. wussup wit you ? how the lil one ?



* anyone have pistons for sale i need front(8's) and back pistons( 14 or 16)


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 28 2008, 07:26 AM~11195280
> *aqui brode . comiendo mierda. wussup wit you ? how the lil one ?
> * anyone have pistons for sale i need front(8's)  and back pistons( 14 or 16)
> *


ayi bro gettin ******.ima see if i can get gerber to sponsor him. lol

so ur finally gunna get that car to move?! bout time


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 28 2008, 09:50 AM~11195400
> *ayi bro gettin Bigger.ima see if i can get gerber to sponsor him. lol
> 
> so ur finally gunna get that car to move?! bout time
> *



fixed. 

and yea im finally gonna get that shit to move. just wanna finish doing everything to it before i paint it.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, MAAANDO, 99 LINCOLN, *COUPE DE BEAR, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Evelitog*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

whats good bear?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 28 2008, 08:00 AM~11195439
> *fixed.
> 
> and yea im finally gonna get that shit to move. just wanna finish doing everything to it before i paint it.
> *


wanna buy a honda? :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 28 2008, 10:40 AM~11195654
> *wanna buy a honda?  :biggrin:
> *



nah ill buy the impala tho.


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 26 2008, 10:27 AM~11183175
> *I JUST WANT THE PEOPLE THAT KNEW MY HOMEBOY TO GIVE HIM A MOMENT OF SILENCE.  MY BOY CARLOS DIED LASTNITE IN A CAR WRECK ON 27 AVE.
> REST IN PEACE HOMIE. WE LL ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU.
> 
> ...


yo i dont know him put my heart gos out to him,his famliy and friends 
:angel: :angel: :angel: REST IN PEACE HOMIE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 28 2008, 11:01 AM~11195443
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, MAAANDO, 99 LINCOLN, COUPE DE BEAR, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Evelitog
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Bola Hoe ? ? ?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 28 2008, 08:43 AM~11195679
> *nah ill buy the impala tho.
> *




hey wut u got against hondas goshoooo lmaooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn WUZ GOOD WIT THA HONDA HOW MUCH FOOL


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11196132
> *hey wut u got against hondas goshoooo lmaooo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nah nothin gosho. i jus perfer an impala better.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 28 2008, 10:22 AM~11196433
> *nah nothin gosho. i jus perfer an impala better.
> *



HONDA HATER LOL ***** CLUB 112 ON THURSDAY OR WUT????


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 28 2008, 12:37 PM~11196539
> *HONDA HATER  LOL ***** CLUB 112 ON THURSDAY OR WUT????
> *



HELLL YEAA! i heard about that shit im dere fo sho! 

i heard yo boy jose had all the hoes


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 28 2008, 08:04 AM~11195460
> *whats good bear?
> *


chillin goin thru a mission wit this stupid ac  :angry: 

wuzzup wit u homie


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

I WANT THIS SHIRT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Jul 28 2008, 02:26 PM~11196902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too...but with the 87 front  :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Tonite the viewing is @ La Cubana Funeral Home. 4-12a.m. 
198 Hialeah Dr


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 28 2008, 02:29 PM~11196917
> *I WANT THIS SHIRT
> 
> 
> ...


xs :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 28 2008, 02:35 PM~11196966
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ill be out there after i drop my wife to school...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 28 2008, 02:50 PM~11197063
> *xs :biggrin:
> *



shit 0-3 months


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jul 28 2008, 02:51 PM~11197074
> *ill be out there after i drop my wife to school...
> *


x2


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

carlos here jamming with the BLVD ACES MIAMI IN CLUB EMPIRE IN TAMPA BEFORE THE TAMPA SHOW 
R.I.P CARLOS :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU LAST NIGHT WHITE BOY HEAVErollerz90,


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 28 2008, 12:52 PM~11197675
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU LAST NIGHT WHITE BOY HEAVErollerz90,
> *


lol i wanted to go but i had a dinner with the in-laws and we left too late


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jul 28 2008, 04:17 PM~11197901
> *lol i wanted to go but i had a dinner with the in-laws and we left too late
> *


AWW THATS A GOOD BOY :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 28 2008, 01:32 PM~11198043
> *AWW THATS A GOOD BOY  :biggrin:
> *


lol this *****.....im down for this weeknd


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

4 SHO CUZ I THINK WE HAVING A MEETING SO AFTER WE OUT TO PARTY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

HI BOSS Made You A Hater


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Biz-MN, EXECUTION


ORALE HOMIES :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: majikmike0118, creepin cutty, monte24<<

you comin over today or what??

:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

soon 2 hit da streets


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wetter than ever


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 28 2008, 01:57 PM~11198291
> *Biz-MN,  EXECUTION
> ORALE HOMIES    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



what ya fools been up to


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE+Jul 28 2008, 02:57 PM~11198291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DRINKIN! :biggrin: AND LOWRIDIN! EVERYTHING SETUP FOR THE TRIP! :thumbsup:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 28 2008, 03:49 PM~11197632
> *carlos here jamming with the BLVD ACES MIAMI IN CLUB EMPIRE IN TAMPA BEFORE THE TAMPA SHOW
> R.I.P CARLOS  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> ...


Damn it... I remember that night.  Me and Carlos had a good time chillin with him and BLVD that night....I guess you jus never know when your time is and he's a real koo homie that I had the honor to meet. My heart goes out to his family.
*R.I.P. HOMIE * :angel:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 28 2008, 02:14 PM~11198451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ur engine bay is real nice homie but i was wondering if u planned on mounting something on the wells because we shaved it smooth completely and molded in the msd with some glass i really think it would set it off even more..dont get me wrong ur car is top notch i just notice little things like that make a huge visual improvement


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 28 2008, 04:02 PM~11198333
> *soon 2 hit da streets
> 
> 
> ...


nice werk :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this is a bad bitch


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 28 2008, 03:14 PM~11198451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Something is diefferent about your engine bay now. What did you do. it looks cleaner..no offense. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

for sale , any offers


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :bigg







:biggrin: rin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

That's an old school pic 96'..
Check out the triple gold pot & pans

haha :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lowridergame305 better come correct wit dat vert regal


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 28 2008, 04:40 PM~11199563
> *Something is diefferent about your engine bay now. What did you do. it looks cleaner..no offense. :biggrin:
> *



fender wells did a big difference  your bringing your shit out or what


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 28 2008, 06:51 PM~11200269
> *fender wells did a big difference   your bringing your shit out or what
> *


I THINK SO. And dont mean that in a mysterious way. You know how life is big dawg. One day you want to sell it. The next day you want to drive it. Well see.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 28 2008, 05:57 PM~11200319
> *I THINK SO. And dont mean that in a mysterious way. You know how life is big dawg. One day you want to sell it. The next day you want to drive it. Well see.
> *



***** just bring it out and fuck the bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 28 2008, 06:57 PM~11200319
> *I THINK SO. And dont mean that in a mysterious way. You know how life is big dawg. One day you want to sell it. The next day you want to drive it. Well see.
> *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 28 2008, 06:59 PM~11200331
> ****** just bring it out and fuck the bullshit :biggrin:
> *


i picked up a couple other hobbies that dont involve motor oil and lots of backpain. lmao . I was used to doing everything myself on all my cars, now it hurts to to just put on a battery.lol. Anyways where are these hangouts everyone keeps talking about. ??? :dunno:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2008, 04:21 PM~11199385
> *ur engine bay is real nice homie but i was wondering if u planned on mounting something on the wells because we shaved it smooth completely and molded in the msd with some glass i really think it would set it off even more..dont get me wrong ur car is top notch i just notice little things like that make a huge visual improvement
> *


your right about that little detail homie ,thanks  and i got some new plans for the car im really just enjoying it right now :biggrin:


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's an old pic of my regal......


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 28 2008, 02:35 PM~11196966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST FOUND OUT WE GOT SAME LAST NAME R.I.P HOMIE :angel:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I am going to post photos from the USO Picnic.. in 2004,

A blast from the past..

Enjoy

--Cat Eyes--


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

throw backs...wow


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

FOR SALE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

ok


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Blast from the past..... Wow. Where in the world is that ragtop? :uh:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!!so manay cars on 13"s what happened to miami......some serious throw back...........


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 28 2008, 06:10 PM~11200430
> *your right about that little detail homie ,thanks   and i got some new plans for the car im really just enjoying it right now  :biggrin:
> *


i would too fo sho enjoy it homie :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

NICE OLD SCHOOL PICS. :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2008, 08:27 PM~11201723
> *i would too fo sho enjoy it homie  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo Happy Birthday freddy


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

nice throw backs... we gettin back on tha map...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

dam those pics are da shit wut happend 2 miami fo real oh yea big rims happend i forgot lol :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn those pics brought bak alot of memories. u dont realize how dead the scene is untill seeing pics like that. atleast things are lookin like their on an uprise again.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Jul 28 2008, 11:16 PM~11201627
> *ok
> *


jefe de jefes hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: lol wasup homie :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

wow ...... morning miami...... like the pics.... bring'em back


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

morning dade county


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

mornin


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 28 2008, 11:01 PM~11201493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I miss this shit........ :tears:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAANDOOOO!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lookin at those pics make u realize how *WACK* this car game got down here! :angry:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE FUNERAL YESTERDAY. CARLITOS MOM WAS REALLY GLAD TO SEE ALL OF YOU OUT THERE. THATS A STRONG WOMAN LET ME TELL YOU.
I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE AT THE HANGOUT TOMORROW NITE, HERE AT THE SHOP. LETS HELP THIS FAMILY OUT.
EVERYONE IS WELCOME. ON THE OTHERHAND. SHORTY YOU NOTHING BUT A FUCK ***** , YOU LOWER THAN A BITCH. HOW YOU GONNA DISRESPECT SOMEONES FUNERAL, SPECIALLY BY TALKING LOUD TO CARLOS MOM WHEN SHE TOLD YOU TO LEAVE. UNA FUCKING CHISMOSA THAT HATES ON EVERYONE. YEAH BITCH I HEARD ABOUT ALL THE SHIT YOUVE BEEN TALKING *****. AS AMATTER OF FACT . ***** IF YOU GOT THE FUCKING BALLS COME SEE ME AT MY SHOP BICTH ASS *****. I GOT SOME THING FOR YOU TO TALK ABOUT HOE. FUCKING COME PINGA


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 28 2008, 09:07 PM~11202266
> *dam those pics are da shit wut happend 2 miami fo real oh yea big rims happend i forgot lol  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2008, 11:08 AM~11204824
> *I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE FUNERAL YESTERDAY.  CARLITOS MOM WAS REALLY GLAD TO SEE ALL OF YOU OUT THERE. THATS A STRONG WOMAN LET ME TELL YOU.
> I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE AT THE HANGOUT TOMORROW NITE, HERE AT THE SHOP. LETS HELP THIS FAMILY OUT.
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME.    ON THE OTHERHAND. SHORTY YOU NOTHING BUT A FUCK ***** , YOU LOWER THAN A BITCH. HOW YOU GONNA DISRESPECT SOMEONES FUNERAL,  SPECIALLY BY TALKING LOUD TO CARLOS MOM WHEN SHE TOLD YOU TO LEAVE. UNA FUCKING CHISMOSA THAT HATES ON EVERYONE. YEAH BITCH I HEARD ABOUT ALL THE SHIT YOUVE BEEN TALKING *****.  AS AMATTER OF FACT . ***** IF YOU GOT THE FUCKING BALLS COME SEE ME AT MY SHOP BICTH ASS *****.  I GOT SOME THING FOR YOU TO TALK ABOUT HOE. FUCKING COME PINGA
> *


that was some crazy shit 
RIP CARLOS 
YOUR MOM FOR REAL IS A STRONG LADY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DANNY305, SOUND OF REVENGE, 99 LINCOLN, HIT EM UP, MISTER ED, chevy swang26, bung, Lowridergame305, EXECUTION



HI EVERYONE......


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 29 2008, 11:50 AM~11205033
> *DANNY305, SOUND OF REVENGE, 99 LINCOLN, HIT EM UP, MISTER ED, chevy swang26, bung, Lowridergame305, EXECUTION
> HI EVERYONE......
> *



HI ALMOST EVERY ONE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 29 2008, 11:53 AM~11205054
> *[
> :wave:
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:  EDIT


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2008, 10:23 PM~11201690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: 
:dunno: :around:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 29 2008, 11:56 AM~11205078
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> :dunno:  :around:
> *


 :around:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 29 2008, 10:54 AM~11205063
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:   EDIT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 29 2008, 11:54 AM~11205063
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:   EDIT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 29 2008, 12:00 PM~11205103
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2008, 11:08 AM~11204824
> *I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE FUNERAL YESTERDAY.  CARLITOS MOM WAS REALLY GLAD TO SEE ALL OF YOU OUT THERE. THATS A STRONG WOMAN LET ME TELL YOU.
> I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE AT THE HANGOUT TOMORROW NITE, HERE AT THE SHOP. LETS HELP THIS FAMILY OUT.
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME.    ON THE OTHERHAND. SHORTY YOU NOTHING BUT A FUCK ***** , YOU LOWER THAN A BITCH. HOW YOU GONNA DISRESPECT SOMEONES FUNERAL,  SPECIALLY BY TALKING LOUD TO CARLOS MOM WHEN SHE TOLD YOU TO LEAVE. UNA FUCKING CHISMOSA THAT HATES ON EVERYONE. YEAH BITCH I HEARD ABOUT ALL THE SHIT YOUVE BEEN TALKING *****.  AS AMATTER OF FACT . ***** IF YOU GOT THE FUCKING BALLS COME SEE ME AT MY SHOP BICTH ASS *****.  I GOT SOME THING FOR YOU TO TALK ABOUT HOE. FUCKING COME PINGA
> *


That is some fuckin ****** shit. How the fuck do you talk shit about someone all the fuckin time and then show up at their funeral. That ***** is a pussy. That ***** better not show up at the hangouts. We got you *****.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 29 2008, 12:18 PM~11205227
> *That is some fuckin ****** shit. How the fuck do you talk shit about someone all the fuckin time and then show up at their funeral. That ***** is a pussy. That ***** better not show up at the hangouts. We got you *****.
> *


OH MAN :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

on the real tip i didnt know homeboy that passed away but my prayers go's out to him and his family, on the other hand it is incredible how their's people out there that have the balls to show up to a funeral and disrespect the person that just died and their family members dammmn! dat shows you how much of a coward that ***** is that he had to disrespect even the poor lady as is is not enough the grief that she is going thru cus she just lost her son. that lady didnt deserve that and to the ***** that did dat, homeboy i dont know u but i hope u get ur ass handed to you cus u are nuttin but a cunt ass ***** and *****'s like you deserve to get there ass beat down. anyways homeboy is in a better place now without any worries and any problems. rest in peace and like i said before my prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2008, 11:08 AM~11204824
> *I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE FUNERAL YESTERDAY.  CARLITOS MOM WAS REALLY GLAD TO SEE ALL OF YOU OUT THERE. THATS A STRONG WOMAN LET ME TELL YOU.
> I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE AT THE HANGOUT TOMORROW NITE, HERE AT THE SHOP. LETS HELP THIS FAMILY OUT.
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME.    ON THE OTHERHAND. SHORTY YOU NOTHING BUT A FUCK ***** , YOU LOWER THAN A BITCH. HOW YOU GONNA DISRESPECT SOMEONES FUNERAL,  SPECIALLY BY TALKING LOUD TO CARLOS MOM WHEN SHE TOLD YOU TO LEAVE. UNA FUCKING CHISMOSA THAT HATES ON EVERYONE. YEAH BITCH I HEARD ABOUT ALL THE SHIT YOUVE BEEN TALKING *****.  AS AMATTER OF FACT . ***** IF YOU GOT THE FUCKING BALLS COME SEE ME AT MY SHOP BICTH ASS *****.  I GOT SOME THING FOR YOU TO TALK ABOUT HOE. FUCKING COME PINGA
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :banghead: thats FUCKED UP. karmas a bitch, he'll get his.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 29 2008, 12:54 PM~11205467
> *on the real tip i didnt know homeboy that passed away but my prayers go's out to him and his family, on the other hand it is incredible how their's people out there that have the balls to show up to a funeral and disrespect the person that just died and their family members dammmn! dat shows you how much of a coward that ***** is that he had to disrespect even the poor lady as is is not enough the grief that she is going thru cus she just lost her son. that lady didnt deserve that and to the ***** that did dat, homeboy i dont know u but i hope u get ur ass handed to you cus u are nuttin but a cunt ass ***** and *****'s like you deserve to get there ass beat down. anyways homeboy is in a better place now without any worries and any problems. rest in peace and like i said before my prayers go out to him and his family
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 29 2008, 12:58 PM~11205485
> *:werd:
> *


X2


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 29 2008, 09:54 AM~11205467
> *on the real tip i didnt know homeboy that passed away but my prayers go's out to him and his family, on the other hand it is incredible how their's people out there that have the balls to show up to a funeral and disrespect the person that just died and their family members dammmn! dat shows you how much of a coward that ***** is that he had to disrespect even the poor lady as is is not enough the grief that she is going thru cus she just lost her son. that lady didnt deserve that and to the ***** that did dat, homeboy i dont know u but i hope u get ur ass handed to you cus u are nuttin but a cunt ass ***** and *****'s like you deserve to get there ass beat down. anyways homeboy is in a better place now without any worries and any problems. rest in peace and like i said before my prayers go out to him and his family
> *


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

NICE PICTURES


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

POSTING FOR MY BOY. HE NEEDS TO GET RID OF THIS ASAP.

HOLLA AT HIM ( sweet fleet ) or ME for more info.

AIR BAG SETUP FOR SALE!!!! ONE OF THE BAG IS POPPED
$500









2 12''SONY XPLOD $100









THESE ARE THE 17'S STAMPED DAYTONS NO RUST WILL TRADE BAGS,SYSTEM FOR 22'S FOR A CHEVY IMPALA PM ME OR HIT ME UP 305 761 4224 ( sweet fleet)


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*, caprice ridah
:uh: :uh:


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

FOR SALE 
PM ME 4 INFO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 11 2005, 02:55 PM~2712880
> *:biggrin:
> *




THROWBACKK


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:biggrin: BIG THANGZ POPPIN"???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2008, 08:08 AM~11204824
> *I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE FUNERAL YESTERDAY.  CARLITOS MOM WAS REALLY GLAD TO SEE ALL OF YOU OUT THERE. THATS A STRONG WOMAN LET ME TELL YOU.
> I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE AT THE HANGOUT TOMORROW NITE, HERE AT THE SHOP. LETS HELP THIS FAMILY OUT.
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME.    ON THE OTHERHAND. SHORTY YOU NOTHING BUT A FUCK ***** , YOU LOWER THAN A BITCH. HOW YOU GONNA DISRESPECT SOMEONES FUNERAL,  SPECIALLY BY TALKING LOUD TO CARLOS MOM WHEN SHE TOLD YOU TO LEAVE. UNA FUCKING CHISMOSA THAT HATES ON EVERYONE. YEAH BITCH I HEARD ABOUT ALL THE SHIT YOUVE BEEN TALKING *****.  AS AMATTER OF FACT . ***** IF YOU GOT THE FUCKING BALLS COME SEE ME AT MY SHOP BICTH ASS *****.  I GOT SOME THING FOR YOU TO TALK ABOUT HOE. FUCKING COME PINGA
> *


WITH THIS SAID, I WANNA CLEAR THIS UP A BIT. THIS WAS A PERSONAL MATTER. I DONT WANT ANYBODY HARRASSING DUDE CAUSE OF THIS. I TAKE CARE OF MY OWN. THANKS TO THOSE WHO UNDERSTAND.
SEE YALL TOMORROW NITE.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2008, 03:12 PM~11207289
> *WITH THIS SAID,  I WANNA CLEAR THIS UP A BIT. THIS WAS A PERSONAL MATTER.  I DONT WANT ANYBODY HARRASSING DUDE CAUSE OF THIS. I TAKE CARE OF MY OWN. THANKS TO THOSE WHO UNDERSTAND.
> SEE YALL TOMORROW NITE.
> *



dont forget to tell everyone what yall gon do tommorow. let everyone know.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

***** post pics of that car you got 10 mins or i'm posting the pics from texas :biggrin: SOUND OF REVENGE,


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, creepin cutty, Made You A Hater, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, ROLLIN LUXURY, SOUND OF REVENGE, INKSTINCT003, [email protected]$TA BITCH85

wats good everyone?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY [email protected]$TA BITCH85
awwww how cute lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2008, 11:08 AM~11204824
> *I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME TO THE FUNERAL YESTERDAY.  CARLITOS MOM WAS REALLY GLAD TO SEE ALL OF YOU OUT THERE. THATS A STRONG WOMAN LET ME TELL YOU.
> I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE AT THE HANGOUT TOMORROW NITE, HERE AT THE SHOP. LETS HELP THIS FAMILY OUT.
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME.    ON THE OTHERHAND. SHORTY YOU NOTHING BUT A FUCK ***** , YOU LOWER THAN A BITCH. HOW YOU GONNA DISRESPECT SOMEONES FUNERAL,  SPECIALLY BY TALKING LOUD TO CARLOS MOM WHEN SHE TOLD YOU TO LEAVE. UNA FUCKING CHISMOSA THAT HATES ON EVERYONE. YEAH BITCH I HEARD ABOUT ALL THE SHIT YOUVE BEEN TALKING *****.  AS AMATTER OF FACT . ***** IF YOU GOT THE FUCKING BALLS COME SEE ME AT MY SHOP BICTH ASS *****.  I GOT SOME THING FOR YOU TO TALK ABOUT HOE. FUCKING COME PINGA
> *


damn thatz some fuckd up shit


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2008, 01:12 PM~11207289
> *WITH THIS SAID,  I WANNA CLEAR THIS UP A BIT. THIS WAS A PERSONAL MATTER.  I DONT WANT ANYBODY HARRASSING DUDE CAUSE OF THIS. I TAKE CARE OF MY OWN. THANKS TO THOSE WHO UNDERSTAND.
> SEE YALL TOMORROW NITE.
> *


real talk who aint gonna get mad at disrespecting a ***** funeral i hope buddy dont get ran up on but i cant say what i would do to him if it was me because it would prolly put me in a hole i cant climb out of..


much respect to those who paid it and behaved like grown ass men


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

AM Express :0


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, greg nice, SOUND OF REVENGE, AM Express, WhiteChocolate, ROLLIN LUXURY, creepin cutty, 305KingCadillac, 96' lincoln*


 :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i will trade http both cars for one whats out there or sell both for $2800 let me know 754 244 3108

















[/quote]


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 29 2008, 03:33 PM~11207476
> *AM Express :0
> *


trying to feed the family


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface,* ~RoLl1NReGaL~, *MAAANDO, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, JAZY JAZZ


:wave: wats up my niggga? how was the baby shower?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 29 2008, 03:17 PM~11207332
> ****** post pics of that car you got 10 mins or i'm posting the pics from texas  :biggrin: SOUND OF REVENGE,
> *



i remember that :roflmao:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Still 4 Sale 
















Good price need to get rid asap 
alot of crome. Brand new starter,gm a/c comp, alter . All crome brackets valve covers ,air intake, oil pan covers for headers, power steering tank alot more to name doont go by the second picture cause shit was dusty i crome polished already


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 29 2008, 01:19 PM~11207349
> *ROLLIN LUXURY [email protected]$TA BITCH85
> awwww how cute lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 29 2008, 04:19 PM~11207349
> *ROLLIN LUXURY [email protected]$TA BITCH85
> awwww how cute lol
> *



HA.HA.HA. I SEE YA GOT JOKES....LOL.

BUT WAIT TILL YA'LL SEE MA TRUNK AT THE CARSHOW!!! LOL. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 29 2008, 08:54 PM~11209960
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



AND WUT U LAUGHIN AT CADILLAC D"..... LMAO.!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  

ATLEAST IT MADE ME LAUGHT JUST A LIL!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAM MIAMI! WE NEED TO GET OUR TRUNK GAME UP". THESE TEXAS BOYS CHOPPIN US WIT THEY TRUNKS-DOIN IT BIG OVA THERE!   :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAMMM THE PICS WONT COME OUT ON HERE......


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

nevermind found one.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

IMG]http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j93/BETYOUCANTDOITLIKEME69/car_show_3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jul 29 2008, 08:37 PM~11209820
> *Still 4 Sale
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH? I MIGHT NEED A NEW MOTOR... :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 29 2008, 08:54 PM~11209960
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: LOL BITCH! LOL U N HOOD MONEY GUNNA GET TACKLED!!!! hno: REAL QUIK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, CANDYBLUE94, *PINK86REGAL*, JESUS......R.O, baggin4life

WAT IT DO PREZ LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 29 2008, 12:26 PM~11206875
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR, caprice ridah
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


U ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 29 2008, 08:58 PM~11211685
> *U ...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: THATS FUCKED UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 29 2008, 11:58 PM~11211685
> *U ...
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 29 2008, 11:58 PM~11211685
> *U ...
> 
> 
> ...


EWW...LMFAO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D, elitecustoms, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, COUPE DE BEAR, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 12:21 AM~11211974
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CADILLAC D, elitecustoms, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, COUPE DE BEAR, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 29 2008, 09:21 PM~11211974
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CADILLAC D, elitecustoms, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, COUPE DE BEAR, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...


wussup losty...you been lost *****!!...lol :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> WUZZA *****!! WUT U DOIN UP DIS LATE??? AINT IT PASS UR CURFEW??? LOL.
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> JUST KIDDIN BRO


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

my throw backs :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 29 2008, 09:24 PM~11211990
> *wussup losty...you been lost *****!!...lol  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I BEEN BUSY.....U RIDIN ON THURSDAY AGAIN IM TAKING MY SHIT OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 12:30 AM~11212047
> *my throw backs :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...





???? WASSUP WIT THE DUDE HIDDING BEHIND THE PALM TREE?? LMAO!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 29 2008, 09:31 PM~11212051
> *YEAH I BEEN BUSY.....U RIDIN ON THURSDAY AGAIN IM TAKING MY SHIT OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


You know it baby !! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 29 2008, 09:30 PM~11212047
> *my throw backs :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



DAM ***** U HAD A BUNCH OF CARS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 12:31 AM~11212051
> *YEAH I BEEN BUSY.....U RIDIN ON THURSDAY AGAIN IM TAKING MY SHIT OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *



U GOING TO THE HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH THIS THURSDAY????


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pics bear...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D,* Boulevard305*

:biggrin: WUZ UP DAWG :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 29 2008, 09:36 PM~11212086
> *U GOING TO THE HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH THIS THURSDAY????
> *




THE ONE AT MIAMI GARDENS DR.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING...........


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

good morning miami


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 29 2008, 10:58 PM~11211685
> *U ...
> 
> 
> ...


i got chu on the rebound *****. remember chin chan ? wait til i find it. alot of people aint seen that shit yet.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 29 2008, 11:30 PM~11212047
> *my throw backs :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



*YOU FORGOT ONE ASSHOLE!*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*couple of things i need if anyone has any of this let me know.
*

1 set of powerballs.
A pair of pistons for the front and back. ( 8's for the front and 14's or 16's for the back )
4 #6 4 feet hoses.
2 15 ft #8 hoses.
and a y block.


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 30 2008, 09:00 AM~11213601
> *couple of things i need if anyone has any of this let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam your askking for alot of shit bitch . . . :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Jul 30 2008, 08:57 AM~11213819
> *Dam your askking for alot of shit bitch . . .  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



u gone be askin for alot of shit to hoe! wussup for this saturday n sunday ?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

wuz good homies


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT A FULL SHELLTOP READY TO GET WRAPPED IN CANVAS...FOR ANY1 BUILDING A 98-02 TOWNCAR... GOT ALL TOP DOOR MOLDINGS TO GO WITH IT AND ALL POLISHED TRIMS... IM NOT THROWING A TOP ON MY CAR NO MORE SO ANY1 INTERESTED LET ME KNOW... 150 OBO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

i got some hoses here at the shop. see if if they any good to you


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 30 2008, 06:00 AM~11213601
> *couple of things i need if anyone has any of this let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 30 2008, 10:12 AM~11213862
> *u gone be askin for alot of shit to hoe! wussup for this saturday n sunday ?
> *


I dont need shit . . . i got what i need for now . . . I dont know i want to finish the interior . . .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2008, 10:49 AM~11214351
> *i got some hoses here at the shop.  see if if they any good to you
> *



dale ill let u know tonight when i go over dere,


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HOMIE IS SELLING THIS LAC. 5500 OBO.
786 447 0197 SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY.*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*ONCE AGAIN. LETS HELP THIS FAMILY OUT. CARLITOS PASSED AWAY , AND LEFT ALL OF US WITH AN EMPTY FEELING. NOTHING BUT MEMORIES. NOW IMAGINE HIS FAMILY. TONITE WE ARE ASKING YOU GUYS TO COME OUT HERE AND SUPPORT THIS FAMILY ON THIS NIGHTMARE. WE DOING A DONATION HANGOUT IN CARLITOS NAME. WHATEVER YOU GUYS CAN SPARE, IT WILL BE GREATLY APRECIATED. SEE YOU GUYS TONITE. BRING YOUR RIDES AND FAMILY. WE ALSO GONNA HAVE SOME REMOTE CONTROL CARS FOR SALE. WHICH OF COARSE THE MONEY WILL BE DONATED TO THE FAMILY.*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

where at?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 30 2008, 11:54 AM~11214824
> *where at?
> *


*INKSTINCT TATTOO
15996 NW 27 AVE
OPALOCKA,FL
33054*


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

still got this 85 regal for sale $500 obo give me a call 754 244 3108


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jul 30 2008, 12:24 PM~11215014
> *still got this 85 regal for sale $500 obo give me a call 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...



some pictures of the front, the interior something else would probably help your sale .

just some advice.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *96' lincoln*

:ugh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln*
 :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2008, 12:39 PM~11215140
> *3 Members: INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:

ey bear come to the shop like in an hour asshole!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 30 2008, 12:35 PM~11215113
> *some pictures of the front, the interior something else would probably help your sale .
> 
> just some advice.
> *


yea i know just i havnt had the chance to put the front back on as of interior i can probally get some later its to hot to be messin with that shit lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=...114dc5958f5005a

remember this lol :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2008, 10:39 AM~11215140
> *3 Members: INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 













:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Made You A Hater post that pic ni99a ain't put no pics of his car lol


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Made You A Hater, DANNY305


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 30 2008, 02:31 PM~11215541
> *Made You A Hater post that pic ni99a ain't put no pics of his car lol
> *




IT AINT MY CAR AND IF U WOULD HAVE A CAMERA PHONE ICAN SEND U ONE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SOUND OF REVENGE :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 30 2008, 02:37 PM~11215598
> *SOUND OF REVENGE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 30 2008, 02:38 PM~11215607
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



u pussy :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 30 2008, 02:41 PM~11215626
> *u pussy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 30 2008, 02:44 PM~11215646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh fuckhead luis do it :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

kids, kids dont fight behave please!! lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, mante, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LyfeAfTeRI, SWITCHITTER, *DANNY305*

ke bola ***** :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 30 2008, 12:04 PM~11215781
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, mante, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LyfeAfTeRI, SWITCHITTER, DANNY305
> 
> ...


chillin chillin


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Sup Miami, I got 2 daily drivers for sale. 

2001 Kia Rio, 62k miles, cold a/c, automatic. 4 dr. Gas Saver, grey, $3000 obo

1992 Honda Accord, power everything, spoiler,a/c, sunroof, black, 2 dr., $ 1250obo

Both vehicles are located in hialeah. Titles areon hand, Pictures are available by text message. We take junk cars for trade in. Call me at 786-285-7009 -Magik


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jul 30 2008, 10:24 AM~11215014
> *still got this 85 regal for sale $500 obo give me a call 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

pics of the shelltop for 98-02 lincolns for sale


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 30 2008, 08:34 AM~11213536
> *i got chu on the rebound *****. remember chin chan ? wait til i find it. alot of people aint seen that shit yet.
> *


u talkin bout this one?











:biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 30 2008, 03:28 PM~11216418
> *u talkin bout this one?
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO !!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 30 2008, 01:28 PM~11216418
> *u talkin bout this one?
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

need 2 sell no need for them no tires jus rims 22x10front 22x11rear came off a charger 1000$ come get it


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

got sum more stuff for sale 2...... 3 1000 watt 10's in the box


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *COUPE DE BEAR*, OVERRATED, *INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 01:11 AM~11212350
> *THE ONE AT MIAMI GARDENS DR.
> *


OH YEAH... THE B.I.G. ONE. LOL. BUT THATS NOT UNTILL AUG 10TH.

THERES THAT HANGOUT EVERY THURSDAY AT SOUTHLAND MALL IN CULTER RIDGE ROUND 9PM.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 03:37 PM~11217634
> *OH YEAH... THE B.I.G. ONE. LOL. BUT THATS NOT UNTILL AUG 10TH.
> 
> THERES THAT HANGOUT EVERY THURSDAY AT  SOUTHLAND MALL IN CULTER RIDGE ROUND 9PM.
> *


where you been living under a Rock...theres been a hangout there every thursday for the past 3 weeks now...and theres also that car show on aug 10.. which just happened to take place at the same hangout spot. :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 07:26 PM~11218108
> *where you been living under a Rock...theres been a hangout there every thursday for the past 3 weeks now...and theres also that car show on aug 10.. which just happened to take place at the same hangout spot. :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY, *COUPE DE BEAR*, illmatic1125, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, caprice ridah

Oye loco !!.. wussup with them throwback pics of us at the line up back in the days.. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 04:48 PM~11218342
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY, COUPE DE BEAR, illmatic1125, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, caprice ridah
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

another throw back


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 07:26 PM~11218108
> *where you been living under a Rock...theres been a hangout there every thursday for the past 3 weeks now...and theres also that car show on aug 10.. which just happened to take place at the same hangout spot. :uh:
> *



HUH? THE CARSHOW AUG.10TH AND THURSDAYS HANGOUT AINT IN THE SAME LOCATION?
UNLESS U TALKING BOUT A DIFF. HANGOUT.....

THE CARSHOW IS IN MIAMI GARDENS....
THE HANGOUT OUT IS IN CUTLER RIDGE......
I WAS JUST ASKING WHICH ONE HE WAS GOING TO. MYBAD FOOL.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 08:09 PM~11218554
> *:uh:
> HUH? THE CARSHOW AUG.10TH AND THURSDAYS HANGOUT AINT IN THE SAME LOCATION?
> UNLESS U TALKING BOUT A DIFF. HANGOUT.....
> ...


there a hangout in the hood to :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 05:09 PM~11218554
> *:uh:
> HUH? THE CARSHOW AUG.10TH AND THURSDAYS HANGOUT AINT IN THE SAME LOCATION?
> UNLESS U TALKING BOUT A DIFF. HANGOUT.....
> ...


theres a hangout in miami gardens every thursday... in club 112 & there is a show in that same spot on aug 10


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

that hangout at the 112 club just started :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 05:12 PM~11218590
> *theres a hangout in miami gardens every thursday... in club 112 & there is a show in that same spot on aug 10
> *


Thank You.. Mr. Bear ! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 30 2008, 05:15 PM~11218625
> *that hangout at the 112 club just started :dunno:
> *



i think its been up for a few weeks

i went there last week & it was pretty str8


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

thats where these pix were taken



> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 25 2008, 08:30 AM~11176444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 05:21 PM~11218703
> *i think its been up for a few weeks
> 
> i went there last week & it was pretty str8
> *


x2.. you got everything there... cars, drinks, and strippers...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

danm didnt know that wat the address


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 07:23 PM~11218727
> *thats where these pix were taken
> 
> 
> ...


dat pink fleetwoods lockout is insane!!! :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 08:11 PM~11218585
> *there a hangout in the hood to  :biggrin:
> *



OH OK... THANX YA'LL ... I DON REALLY DRIVE FAR UNLESS ITS FOR A SHOW.... :biggrin: 
KOOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 07:57 PM~11218429
> *another throw back
> 
> 
> ...


yea boy that was the gang of the 80's the yhoe's :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 08:31 PM~11218810
> *OH OK... THANX YA'LL ... I DON REALLY DRIVE FAR UNLESS ITS FOR A SHOW....  :biggrin:
> KOOL
> *


x2


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

[/quote]




OH OK... THANX.... I LI8KE THE TURPUOISE CADDI"? I LOOKS LIKE IT... THAT MY FAV KOLOR...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

Made You A Hater
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 08:23 PM~11218731
> *x2.. you got everything there... cars, drinks, and strippers...lol.. :biggrin:
> *



STR8,....SOUNDS GOOD TO ME! SMOKE 1.LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

>


OH OK... THANX.... I LI8KE THE TURPUOISE CADDI"? I LOOKS LIKE IT... THAT MY FAV KOLOR...
[/quote]
i like the pink one


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

COUPE DE BEAR
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> OH OK... THANX.... I LI8KE THE TURPUOISE CADDI"? I LOOKS LIKE IT... THAT MY FAV KOLOR...


i like the pink one
[/quote]


WUT? JOSE'S CADDI"???
YEAH ITS NICE WITH THE GOLD. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> I AINT GOING TO A HANGOUT TILL I FINISH MY KUSTOM TRUNK...LOL
> 
> WHICH WOULD BE NEXT THURSDAY.... I BOUGHT NEW 12'S AND GOT THE PAINTED THE SAME KOLOR AS MY CAR.. MAYBE LATER I'LL POST U[ A PIC TO SEE WUT YA'LL THINK... IT LOOK RAW.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

CALVIN"
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> > I AINT GOING TO A HANGOUT TILL I FINISH MY KUSTOM TRUNK...LOL
> >
> > WHICH WOULD BE NEXT THURSDAY.... I BOUGHT NEW 12'S AND GOT THE PAINTED THE SAME KOLOR AS MY CAR.. MAYBE LATER I'LL POST U[ A PIC TO SEE WUT YA'LL THINK... IT LOOK RAW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> i like the pink one


WUT? JOSE'S CADDI"???
YEAH ITS NICE WITH THE GOLD. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/quote]
it ok :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 08:41 PM~11218921
> *doing big thing :biggrin:
> *


LMAO.. YEAH... I TRY TO DO ME. U KNOW HOW DAT GOES.... LOL. IM REALLY EXCITED BOUT MYTRUNK CUZ IM DOIN SOMETHING TO IT THAT NOBPDY HAS DOWN HERE.... HAPPY TO BE THE FIRST... AND A FEMALE... LOL. IMA SHOW IT TO THE WORLD AUG.10TH. LMAO...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> OH OK... THANX.... I LI8KE THE TURPUOISE CADDI"? I LOOKS LIKE IT... THAT MY FAV KOLOR...


i like the pink one
[/quote]
lol...I like yours to alot.. "Hood Money"...But i think i like the owner better...  ...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> i like the pink one


lol...I like yours to alot.. "Hood Money"...But i think i like the owner better...  ...lol.. :biggrin:
[/quote]

mariqka


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 30 2008, 05:25 PM~11218748
> *danm didnt know that wat the address
> *


17800 State Road 9
Miami, FL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 08:45 PM~11218963
> *
> *



HUH? IM THE ONE THAT SAID I LIKE THE PINK CADDI WITH THE GOLD...LOL. I THINK U CONFUSED....LOL.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> WUT? JOSE'S CADDI"???
> YEAH ITS NICE WITH THE GOLD. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


it ok :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:rofl: ..damn white boy!... why it gotta be just ok?...lol.. we all know you the bullie of the lacs...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 05:35 PM~11218864
> *COUPE DE BEAR
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> it ok :biggrin: :biggrin:


:rofl: ..damn white boy!... why it gotta be just ok?...lol.. we all know you the bullie of the lacs...lol.. :biggrin:
[/quote]

made u a hater got all these white boyz on lock


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 08:49 PM~11219005
> *:wave:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *



SUP.SUP.... CHILLIN.... TAKING A LIL BREAK... BOUT TO SMOKE ME SUM STICKY ICKY".LMAO.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

inkstinct003 thats still going down


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 08:51 PM~11219030
> *SUP.SUP.... CHILLIN.... TAKING A LIL BREAK... BOUT TO SMOKE ME SUM STICKY ICKY".LMAO.
> *


me tooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 08:42 PM~11218929



THE KING OF CADDI"S. LOL. BETTA RECOGNIZE BISH!
LMAO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
noisey fuckers lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 08:52 PM~11219045
> *me tooooooooooooooooooo
> *




LMAO.... DAM....LETS SMOKE A FAT ASS ONE....LMAO  uffin: uffin:  
PUFF, PUFF, PASS.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 08:54 PM~11219056
> *LMAO.... DAM....LETS SMOKE A FAT ASS ONE....LMAO   uffin:  uffin:
> PUFF, PUFF, PASS.....
> *


pass it to switchhiter but not tito that bitch passes out


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 09:52 PM~11219045
> *me tooooooooooooooooooo
> *


PASS THAT SHIT !!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 30 2008, 08:57 PM~11219081
> *PASS THAT SHIT !!
> *


ni99s u ain't put 5 on it u lost bish :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 08:56 PM~11219072
> *pass it to switchhiter but not tito that bitch passes out
> *


LMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OK! 2 PUFF'S HAS DAT ***** GETTING SILLY"... 
I SAY: "DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT...DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT".... LOL.

MYBAD FOOL.... LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 30 2008, 08:57 PM~11219081
> *PASS THAT SHIT !!
> *



ITS OK....LOL. LETS ALL 5 ON IT AT THE NEXT SHOW... GET HIGH ASS A MOFO! LOL.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

WHAT IT DO SHORT STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 30 2008, 09:02 PM~11219126
> *WHAT IT DO SHORT STUFF :biggrin:
> *


MAN.. THIS SHORT STUFF DOING BIG THANGZ!
WUZZUP.... :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 09:58 PM~11219087
> *ni99s u ain't put 5 on it u lost bish  :biggrin:
> *


NIGA I'LL PUT 50 ON IT !! :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [COLOR=purple[/i]@~
> *HEY! HEY! HEY, HEY!!..... SMOKE WEED EVERYDAY! LOL. *_


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 10:00 PM~11219110
> *ITS OK....LOL.  LETS ALL 5 ON IT AT THE NEXT SHOW... GET HIGH ASS A MOFO! LOL.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

where the fuck is talk alot


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 30 2008, 09:06 PM~11219173
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



REMEMBER!!! U SAID U HAD 50 ON IT!!!! WE GON' HOLD U UP TO DAT! LOL.
J.K. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: HERE U GO :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 09:07 PM~11219191
> *REMEMBER!!! U SAID U HAD 50 ON IT!!!!  WE GON' HOLD U UP TO DAT! LOL.
> J.K. :biggrin:
> *


that fool is going to run ni99a run :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS IS 4 TITO :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 09:06 PM~11219180
> *where the fuck is talk alot
> *




HE SMOKE 2?? LOL. YO! LANNGA305 SAID HE GOT 50 ON IT!!!LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 09:08 PM~11219204
> *:biggrin: THIS IS 4 TITO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




JUST ONE??? HELL NAH!! THIS MORE LIKE TITO.....
































LMAO...... FUCKED UP...... JUST 2 PUFF'S DAT ***** GETS SILLY.LOL.


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 10:08 PM~11219203
> *that fool is going to run ni99a run :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 08:07 PM~11219193
> *:biggrin: HERE U GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 09:07 PM~11219193
> *:biggrin: HERE U GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YO, DATS MA DAWG RIGHT THURR!!!! LOL. DONT HATE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 05:56 PM~11219072
> *pass it to switchhiter but not tito that bitch passes out
> *


lmao.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

YO COUPE BEAR... U GOT 5 ON IT? LMAO.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 09:17 PM~11219305
> *YO COUPE BEAR... U GOT 5 ON IT? LMAO.
> *



no not him :nono:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 09:18 PM~11219324
> *no not him  :nono:
> *




LOL. WHY WASSUP??? AI THERE SUMTHIN I DONT KNOW?????LOL


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

alright you know what fuck the bullshit.... lets all meet up... and smoke one... i been clean for 2 months now.. but fuck it.. its worth the ocasion...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhh nooooooooo you didn'tt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....lol


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 06:21 PM~11219350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS RAW AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 30 2008, 09:20 PM~11219340
> *alright you know what fuck the bullshit.... lets all meet up... and smoke one... i been clean for 2 months now.. but fuck it.. its worth the ocasion...lol :biggrin:
> *



I DEFINTLY ARGEE! A.S.A.P.! PRONTO. LOL. SPECIAL OCCASION CALLS FOR SPECIAL TREES.......

THE STICKYEST OF THE ICKYEST! LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 06:22 PM~11219369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: SHIT I MIGHT HIT IT 2 AND I HAVNT DONE IT IN 8 YEARS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 09:21 PM~11219350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 09:25 PM~11219394
> *:biggrin: SHIT I MIGHT HIT IT 2 AND I HAVNT DONE IT IN 8 YEARS
> *



stress ni99a i feel you come over


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 09:25 PM~11219394
> *:biggrin: SHIT I MIGHT HIT IT 2 AND I HAVNT DONE IT IN 8 YEARS
> *


MIGHT AS WELL, SINCE THE WHOLE DAM WORLDS HITTIN IT...LOL.... 
WEED HEADS CONNECTED ALL OVA THE WORLD![/COLOR] LMAO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 06:22 PM~11219369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats how i do yo when they spike the punch!! :angry:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

yall need gordo to blow 1 so he could look like chucky


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 06:28 PM~11219414
> *thats how i do yo when they spike the punch!!  :angry:
> *



THATS 4 BEERS :biggrin: ***** DONT LIE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 09:29 PM~11219430
> *THATS 4 BEERS :biggrin: ***** DONT LIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 08:22 PM~11219369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dats bear on da bottom????? roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 06:29 PM~11219430
> *THATS 4 BEERS :biggrin: ***** DONT LIE
> *



yall threw jose cuervo in my 4 beers!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 09:33 PM~11219468
> *yall threw jose cuervo in my 4 beers!!!
> *


LOL. NO WONDER THEY SAID U CANT SMOKE! LOL. ITS. OK.. U CAN JOIN LIL' TITO! LOL.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*ALL RIGHT WE HAVE CLEAR SKYES OVER IN OPALOCKA. THERES ALREADY A COUPLE OF CARS OUT HERE. ITS 930 NOW. YALL COULD START COMING THRU. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 06:35 PM~11219486
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: U NEED 2 ZOOM IN ON THE PEOPLE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2008, 09:35 PM~11219491
> *ALL RIGHT WE HAVE CLEAR SKYES OVER IN OPALOCKA.  THERES ALREADY A COUPLE OF CARS OUT HERE.  ITS 930 NOW.  YALL COULD START COMING THRU.  LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

1 Anonymous Users)
:nicoderm:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

hey i am sellin a stock frame for a towncar 98-02 for $500 also a chrome rearend for $500 and some lower chrome arms for $150 any of them are o.b.o let me know or pm me


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CENTRGOLDLAC (Feb 6, 2006)

CLENING OUT SOME EXTRA STUFF , FOR SALE 
$200 STOCK O.G. IMPALA XFRAME OFF A 62.
$150 90'D FRONT CADI HEADER PANEL WITH THE FENDERS.
P.M. ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 09:21 PM~11219350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lmfao hahaha damn luis u put it out there de pinga tooo funnny!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 30 2008, 09:35 PM~11219487
> *LOL. NO WONDER THEY SAID U CANT SMOKE! LOL. ITS. OK.. U CAN JOIN LIL' TITO! LOL.
> *


 lol fuck that weed shyt...bunch of weed heads... lol fuck it whoever down 2 drink holla at me instead of the smokin puffin puffin shyt!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

im down 2 drink wen eva lol


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone if pincho man is still up and runnin?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

one of these thursday night hangouts got to be moved...they are interfering with each other nasty


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil trow back 16 bottles...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 09:21 PM~11219350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


but whos that on the left?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 30 2008, 09:38 PM~11219514
> *:biggrin: U NEED 2 ZOOM IN ON THE PEOPLE
> *


i got u  

heres the original one (size)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, *COUPE DE BEAR*

:wave: 












classic...


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

:0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jul 31 2008, 03:35 AM~11222244
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING HILARIOUS! U GUYS ARE A TRIP! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 30 2008, 06:21 PM~11219350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u should get that tattooed your two adopted children


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

good morning dade county


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

BETWEEN RICK RAWSE DA BAWSE AND THESE THROW BACK PICS ALL I GOT TO SAY IS LMAOOO HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 30 2008, 08:31 PM~11220446
> *one of these thursday night hangouts got to be moved...they are interfering with each other nasty
> *


 :angry: I THINK ITS KINDA FUKED UP WATS GOIN ON IN MIAMI RITE NOW, WITH PEOPLE IN MIAMI HAVIN TWO HANGOUTS ON THE SAME DAY ON THURSDAYS, DONT GET ME WRONG THEY BOTH GOOD CHILLEN AS SPOTS, JUST THE FACT WE GOT THE BOYS IN DA SOUTH DOIN THERE THANG N DA BOYS IN THE N.W DOIN THERES INSTEAD OF ALL US COMIN TOGETHER N HAVIN A BETTE TRUN OUT  BUT TIMES HAVE CHANGE I GUESS, BUT IN THE LONG RUN BOTH HANGOUTS WOULD END UP DYIN OUT HOPE WE END UP WORKIN DIZ OUT SOON


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2008, 06:57 AM~11222915
> *:angry:  I THINK ITS KINDA FUKED UP WATS GOIN ON IN MIAMI RITE NOW, WITH PEOPLE IN MIAMI HAVIN TWO HANGOUTS ON THE SAME DAY ON THURSDAYS, DONT GET ME WRONG THEY BOTH GOOD CHILLEN AS SPOTS, JUST THE FACT WE GOT THE BOYS IN DA SOUTH DOIN THERE THANG N DA BOYS IN THE N.W DOIN THERES INSTEAD OF ALL US COMIN TOGETHER N HAVIN A BETTE TRUN OUT   BUT TIMES HAVE CHANGE I GUESS, BUT IN THE LONG RUN BOTH HANGOUTS WOULD END UP DYIN OUT HOPE WE END UP WORKIN DIZ OUT SOON
> *


  i agree


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Jul 31 2008, 07:56 AM~11223191
> * i agree
> *


eveyone needs to come down south on thru.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2008, 08:57 AM~11222915
> *:angry:  I THINK ITS KINDA FUKED UP WATS GOIN ON IN MIAMI RITE NOW, WITH PEOPLE IN MIAMI HAVIN TWO HANGOUTS ON THE SAME DAY ON THURSDAYS, DONT GET ME WRONG THEY BOTH GOOD CHILLEN AS SPOTS, JUST THE FACT WE GOT THE BOYS IN DA SOUTH DOIN THERE THANG N DA BOYS IN THE N.W DOIN THERES INSTEAD OF ALL US COMIN TOGETHER N HAVIN A BETTE TRUN OUT   BUT TIMES HAVE CHANGE I GUESS, BUT IN THE LONG RUN BOTH HANGOUTS WOULD END UP DYIN OUT HOPE WE END UP WORKIN DIZ OUT SOON
> *



yea everyone saying ohh everyone should go down south and all that shit. but no one from downsouth come up here ever. and cant no one say its too far. cause its the same bullshit if you come out here. ive only seen maybe one or 2 people from downsouth ride out here and not only once a buncha times. so why cant everyone else do it ?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

down south is more calm we dont need no dum fuks burnin tires n blowin train horns n attractin the cops jus cause they showin off their shit ppl dont kno how 2 HANGOUT n chill anymore these days fo real


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 31 2008, 12:55 PM~11223975
> *down south is more calm we dont need no dum fuks burnin tires n blowin train horns n attractin the cops jus cause they showin off their shit ppl dont kno how 2 HANGOUT n chill anymore these days fo real
> *


i agree


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 12:12 AM~11222156
> *i got u
> 
> heres the original one (size)
> ...


this is to funny....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2008, 11:35 AM~11223442
> *yea everyone saying ohh everyone should go down south and all that shit. but no one from downsouth come up here ever. and cant no one say its too far. cause its the same bullshit if you come out here. ive only seen maybe one or 2 people from downsouth ride out here and not only once a buncha times. so why cant everyone else do it ?
> *


recently yea maybe 1 or 2 ppl. but a club whos never complained and always rode up here back when we had the lowes hangout, has been low lyfe. 

but yea, theres 2 hangouts cuz ppl just dont wanna have to drive far for a hangout. if it was a once a month thing, w/e its understandable cuz everyones gonna be waiting for that one day outta the month to chill. so ppl gonna drive no matter where it is. but as a weekly thing, its not gonna happen, its gonna stay being just the locals who dont mind driving 5 mins to kick it with homebois instead of being at home. yea it sucks to have all these nerds peeling out and doing stupid shit. but w.e when u have alot of rides in one spot shit like that tends to happen cuz theres always the "runners" who cant click a switch, so they feel they have to show off some how. get enough cars in the SW hangout, and thats BOUND to happen over there too.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

why do people have to show off in the first place...i've never understood that
isnt that what shows are for ??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 11:00 AM~11224690
> *why do people have to show off in the first place...i've never understood that
> isnt that what shows are for ??
> *


if you dont show off then why the fuck you in this car shit? that STREETS is to show off. fuck a carshow


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

no need to show off unless you think your shit isnt good enough...

if i know my shits better than the other guy why do i have to show off?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

my logic seems retarded, i know


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 31 2008, 11:08 AM~11224773
> *if you dont show off then why the fuck you in this car shit? that STREETS is to show off. fuck a carshow
> *




DAMN RIGHT U PARKED AT A SHOW NOT ACTIN A FOOL N SHOWING WUT UR SHIT CAN DO OR GOT


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 31 2008, 02:08 PM~11224773
> *if you dont show off then why the fuck you in this car shit? that STREETS is to show off. fuck a carshow
> *



x99999999999999999999


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HANGOUT TONIGHT AT CLUB 112 SEE YALL OUT THERE SOUTH DADE NEXT WEEK SWITCH IT UP A BIT SEE WHICH HANGOUT IS ON SWOLE LOL LMAOOO


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 31 2008, 02:17 PM~11224872
> *DAMN RIGHT U PARKED AT A SHOW NOT ACTIN A FOOL N SHOWING WUT UR SHIT CAN DO OR GOT
> *



x9999999999999999


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 02:17 PM~11224871
> *my logic seems retarded, i know
> *




x9999999999999999999


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 31 2008, 02:17 PM~11224872
> *DAMN RIGHT U PARKED AT A SHOW NOT ACTIN A FOOL N SHOWING WUT UR SHIT CAN DO OR GOT
> *


thats like you pulling next to a honda wit jus rims and hit every switch you got, when you know damn well he aint got shit...

did you jus stunt on him...or show him that your insecure about your shit? :biggrin: 

DR Phil in this bitch!! lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 31 2008, 02:20 PM~11224901
> *x9999999999999999999
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i'm sorry i have a high fever and its hot as fuck here at work lol

i think i'm talkin shit :dunno: :twak:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 02:22 PM~11224928
> *i'm sorry i have a high fever and its hot as fuck here at work lol
> 
> i think i'm talkin shit  :dunno:  :twak:
> *



x99999999999999


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SO IS THIS SHOWING OF OR NOT


*....Come Out, Come Out, Where ever you are!!....

22"S and ALOT of fuckin fiberglass, oh and some kandy...thats how i roll..

i'm building a nascar!! lol* creepin cutty

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

its the fever...lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

and that 72 is beautiful!!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 02:27 PM~11224964
> *and that 72 is beautiful!!
> *



thanks


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

how do you get to club 112?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

What motor does it have?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 02:31 PM~11225004
> *What motor does it have?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

U TELL ME WHAT URS HAS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i thought it was stock...what did it bring stock?

i always wanted one..


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 02:34 PM~11225033
> *
> 
> i thought it was stock...what did it bring stock?
> ...



IT WAS STOCK    

before it was a 350 olds ROCKET


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

SHOWING OFF IS ONE THING. AND THATS FINE. IF YOU PUT WORK INTO YOUR CAR AND WANT TO SHOW YOUR SHIT IS 72-84-96 VOLTS IN THE TRUNK IS PERFECTLY FINE. . . . . . NOW-----STUNNING OR WHAT EVER THE FUCK YOU CALL DOING CIRCLES AND PEELING OUT ON BIG RIMS- OR GOING OVER THE SIDEWALK WITH YOUR BIG RIMS ON A TRUCK LIFT IS JUST RETARDED. PEOPLE COULD GET HURT. YOU CAN GET SHOT IN MIAMI FOR BEING AN IDIOT. MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice...you take it to the hang outs? i havent been to a hangout in about 6 months...been working on my car


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 31 2008, 02:35 PM~11225048


 i think he catches what i mean....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 31 2008, 02:35 PM~11225048
> *SHOWING OFF IS ONE THING. AND THATS FINE. IF YOU PUT WORK INTO YOUR CAR AND WANT TO SHOW YOUR SHIT IS 72-84-96 VOLTS IN THE TRUNK IS PERFECTLY FINE. . . . . . NOW-----STUNNING OR WHAT EVER THE FUCK YOU CALL DOING CIRCLES AND PEELING OUT ON BIG RIMS- OR GOING OVER THE SIDEWALK WITH YOUR BIG RIMS ON A TRUCK LIFT IS JUST RETARDED.
> *



]EVERYBODY WAS HAVING FUN UNTILL UCAME ON HERE DISRESPECTING PEOPLE AND GUNS AND SHIT U DONT LIKE BIG RIMS FINE. OH BY THE WAY NO BODY HERE GO ANY LIFTS AND SHIT


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2008, 10:35 AM~11223442
> *yea everyone saying ohh everyone should go down south and all that shit. but no one from downsouth come up here ever. and cant no one say its too far. cause its the same bullshit if you come out here. ive only seen maybe one or 2 people from downsouth ride out here and not only once a buncha times. so why cant everyone else do it ?
> *


 all i know is that i live in south dade area, and i would go to the hang outs almost every Wednesday up north. so i dont see why there is a prob with having the hangouts down south for a while. there is no heat down here and whe the hangouts were up north i did not hear anyone complaining from down here. but now that it was switched evryone is freaking out b/c its too far.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

unclear donk


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a shell top for a Roadmaster? Let me know.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2008, 08:35 AM~11223442
> *yea everyone saying ohh everyone should go down south and all that shit. but no one from downsouth come up here ever. and cant no one say its too far. cause its the same bullshit if you come out here. ive only seen maybe one or 2 people from downsouth ride out here and not only once a buncha times. so why cant everyone else do it ?
> *


FIRST OF ALL BODY LETS GET SOMETHING STRAIGHT SINCE NOONE HAS SAID IT YET ,THE SOUTH HAVE BEEN GOING UP THERE TO HIALEAH B 4 U WERE EVEN INTO CARS  SO YOU MUST BE TALKING ABOUT THE PRESENT ......IM GOING TO SPEEK 4 MY SELF AND SAY THAT IT GETS KIND OF TIRING TO DRIVE THAT FAR AND BOUNCE FROM HANGOUT TO HANGOUT BECAUSE OF STUPIDNESS DONE BY CERTAIN PEOPLE  DAWG IVE SEEN U IN THE HANGOUT DOWN HERE BUT YOUR NEVER IN YOUR CAR ....SO HOW U GOING TO SIT HERE AND SAY THAT EVERYONE IS ALWAYS SAYING TO GO TO THE DOWN SOUTH HANGOUT AND SHIT AND WE NEVER GO UP NORTH .....BODY IT MUST BE NICE TO RIGHT WHAT YOU WROTE WHEN U DONT EVEN DRIVE YOUR CAR DOWN HERE  TO SUPPORT ....SINCE THE FIRST DAY THE HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH WAS MENTIONED YOU HAD A COMMENT FROM DAY ONE :angry: 
SO WHY DONT YOU NOT WORRY ABOUT WHERE THE HANGOUTS ARE GOING TO BE POPPING .......AND GET TO WORK ON YOUR CAR THAT ITS BEEN THE SAME SINCE THE FIRST DAY IVE SEEN IT......


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:39 PM~11225082
> *]EVERYBODY WAS HAVING FUN UNTILL UCAME ON HERE DISRESPECTING PEOPLE AND GUNS AND SHIT U DONT LIKE BIG RIMS FINE.  OH BY THE WAY NO BODY HERE GO ANY LIFTS AND SHIT
> *


OK . . . TRUST ME AM NOT LIKE THAT. MY BOY GOT SHOT FOR DOING THAT A WHILE BACK . THATS WHY I SAID THAT. AND I WAS SPEAKING IN GENERAL NOT TO YOU, JUST IN CASE YOU GOT OFFENDED. 

.....................hated by many, confronted by none i trust 2 guys, one's god, and *one is my gun...............*

Now thats something that should be a concern!!!! lmao :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 11:44 AM~11225122
> *all i know is that i live in south dade area, and i would go to the hang outs almost every Wednesday up north. so i dont see why there is a prob with having the hangouts down south for a while. there is no heat down here and whe the hangouts were up north i did not hear anyone complaining from down here. but now that it was switched evryone is freaking out b/c its too far.
> *


NICESLY SAID HOMIE  YOU TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 31 2008, 03:03 PM~11225293
> *Does anyone know where I can get a shell top for a Roadmaster? Let me know.
> *


HAVE YOUR TRIED THE JUNKS?

or craigslist?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: creepin cutty, 95rangeron14z, SOUND OF REVENGE, 96' lincoln, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, bBblue88olds, EXECUTION, mante, sucio138, COUPE DE BEAR


i've never seen this shit so full


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 31 2008, 03:05 PM~11225314
> *OK . . . TRUST ME AM NOT LIKE THAT. MY BOY GOT SHOT FOR DOING THAT A WHILE BACK . THATS WHY I SAID THAT. AND I WAS SPEAKING IN GENERAL NOT TO YOU, JUST IN CASE YOU GOT OFFENDED.
> 
> .....................hated by many, confronted by none i trust 2 guys, one's god, and one is my gun...............
> ...




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SOUND OF REVENGE, 95rangeron14z, creepin cutty, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, 96' lincoln, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, bBblue88olds, *EXECUTION*, mante

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 02:04 PM~11225298
> *FIRST OF ALL BODY LETS GET SOMETHING STRAIGHT SINCE NOONE HAS SAID IT YET ,THE SOUTH HAVE BEEN GOING UP THERE TO HIALEAH B 4 U WERE EVEN INTO CARS   SO YOU MUST BE TALKING ABOUT THE PRESENT ......IM GOING TO SPEEK 4 MY SELF AND SAY THAT IT GETS KIND OF TIRING TO DRIVE THAT FAR AND BOUNCE FROM HANGOUT TO HANGOUT BECAUSE OF STUPIDNESS DONE BY CERTAIN PEOPLE   DAWG IVE SEEN U IN THE HANGOUT DOWN HERE BUT YOUR NEVER IN YOUR CAR ....SO HOW U GOING TO SIT HERE AND SAY THAT EVERYONE IS ALWAYS SAYING TO GO TO THE DOWN SOUTH HANGOUT AND SHIT AND WE NEVER GO UP NORTH .....BODY IT MUST BE NICE TO RIGHT WHAT YOU WROTE WHEN U DONT EVEN DRIVE YOUR CAR DOWN HERE  TO SUPPORT ....SINCE THE FIRST DAY THE HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH WAS MENTIONED YOU HAD A COMMENT FROM DAY ONE :angry:
> SO WHY DONT YOU NOT WORRY ABOUT WHERE THE HANGOUTS ARE GOING TO BE POPPING .......AND GET TO WORK ON YOUR CAR THAT ITS BEEN THE SAME SINCE THE FIRST DAY IVE SEEN IT......
> *



first off homeboy u talkin alotta shit for someone who doesnt even know me or know where the fuck my car is at. :uh: and everyone who knows me know that when my shit was all stock on 13s n a lil bass i rode out everywhere. when my car is out again. i guarantee ill ride out like how i used to always do. and dont worry im working on the car.  :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

i havent been to ether hang out ... but a good hang out is not the one with the most people ...i rather go to a hangout with 20 to 30 low lows then to go to one that has 100 mixed ricers, big rims, stock cars ect.... i mean i dont go to the races looking for a hop!
i rather go the the hangout that has the most lows thats just me ... just cuz i dont care for any of that other shit ... 
i wish it was as easy as moving to cali...but i have a love hate relationship with miami

news flash peeling out doesnt mean your shit is fast!!
take it to the track put it up against other fast cars then you'll kno if your shits as fast as you think!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

and...tires cost more than gas...believe it or not  lol


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

yup yup


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

and peeling out, you waste both


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 PM~11225388
> *first off  homeboy u talkin alotta shit for someone who doesnt even know me or know where the fuck my car is at. :uh:  and everyone who knows me know that when my shit was all stock on 13s n a lil bass i rode out everywhere. when my car is out again. i guarantee  ill ride out like how i used to always do. and dont worry im working on the car.   :biggrin:
> *


lol stock on 13s well said  i dont need to no you  what i do no u always got a comment about the hangout down south and keep doing your big things big dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jul 31 2008, 12:18 PM~11225420
> *i havent been to ether hang out ... but a good hang out is not the one with the most people ...i rather go to a hangout with 20 to 30 low lows  then to go to one that has 100 mixed ricers, big rims, stock cars ect.... i mean i dont go to the races looking for a hop!
> i rather go the the hangout that has the most lows thats just me ... just cuz i dont care for any of that other shit ...
> i wish it was as easy as moving to cali...but i have a love hate relationship with miami
> ...


 well said ****** :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 PM~11225382
> *SOUND OF REVENGE, 95rangeron14z, creepin cutty, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, 96' lincoln, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, bBblue88olds, EXECUTION, mante
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie when u fools going to chill :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 02:22 PM~11225453
> *lol stock on 13s well said   i dont need to no you   what i do no u always got a comment about the hangout down south  and keep doing your big things big dawg :thumbsup:
> *



nah i dont always got a comment about the hang out down south. cause that time that i went i said it was str8. i never say it was wack or nothin like that. all i ever said the people from the south ( present south so theres no confusion with some people  ) should ride out here .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 02:24 PM~11225472
> *well said ****** :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jul 31 2008, 02:18 PM~11225420
> *i havent been to ether hang out ... but a good hang out is not the one with the most people ...i rather go to a hangout with 20 to 30 low lows  then to go to one that has 100 mixed ricers, big rims, stock cars ect.... i mean i dont go to the races looking for a hop!
> i rather go the the hangout that has the most lows thats just me ... just cuz i dont care for any of that other shit ...
> i wish it was as easy as moving to cali...but i have a love hate relationship with miami
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

i dont care where the hang out is south dade,northwest,reds.. if it has low lows ill ride.... even tho all my people are bulldogin!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2008, 12:31 PM~11225548
> *nah i dont always got a comment about the hang out down south. cause that time that i went i said it was str8. i never say it was wack or nothin like that. all i ever said the people from the south ( present south so theres no confusion with some people   ) should ride out here .
> *


LIKE I SAID I SPEAK 4 MY SELF WHEN THERE IS A SETTLED HANG OUT OUT THERE I DONT MIND DRIVING UP THERE BUT 4 NOW ILL GIVE ARES A CHANCE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 02:35 PM~11225584
> *LIKE I SAID I SPEAK 4 MY SELF WHEN THERE IS A SETTLED HANG OUT  OUT THERE I DONT MIND DRIVING UP THERE BUT 4 NOW ILL GIVE ARES A CHANCE
> *


theres a settled hang out. at dre's tattoo shop. NEVER been problems. and from what ive heard the cub 112 is a settled hangout too. your choice?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

WAT UP ERRBODY WATS HAPPNIN MIAMI :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

So we havin dis hangout tonight at southland or what homies?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

yo why the fuck is everyone complaining about the gas?? If you cant afford the gas to drive down south then get the fuck out the game because your never gonna be able to build a car. Thats what this game is about, whos willing to spend the most fucking bread. Fuck all that shit about building your own shit, and 13s and 22s and all that bullshit...if you aint got your fucking money right then there is no point in doing shit. SO stop bitching about the gas.

Those fools who go burning out and shit all got self esteem issues and dont have the love to handle the maintenance of juice or the bread. And im not talking about ****** like those in Elegance...those candys, with big motors and big rims I know cost money so them and those who build cars like them are the exception.

There is already a hangout up north on wednesday...so why not have the one on thursday down south.

And there are already some fools who come to southland who peel out and honk train horns like fools, thats a cancer of the Miami hangout you'll never be able to cure.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

so is there at hangout at 112 tonight or wa?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahhahahaa.
fucking soap opera queens


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

am going to 112 :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Blackonblack.. What are you driving homie? Got photos of your 64?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 31 2008, 01:27 PM~11226049
> *so is there at hangout at 112 tonight or wa?
> *


 :uh: yes


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jul 31 2008, 12:18 PM~11225420
> *i havent been to ether hang out ... but a good hang out is not the one with the most people ...i rather go to a hangout with 20 to 30 low lows  then to go to one that has 100 mixed ricers, big rims, stock cars ect.... i mean i dont go to the races looking for a hop!
> i rather go the the hangout that has the most lows thats just me ... just cuz i dont care for any of that other shit ...
> i wish it was as easy as moving to cali...but i have a love hate relationship with miami
> ...


HANGOUT 2NITE DOWN SOUTH WITH OR WITHOUT THE BOYS FROM N.W WE STILL DOIN THE DAMM THANG DOWN HERE ITS KINDA FUKED UP WE GOTTA SPLIT DA CITY IN TWO HANGOUTS ,BUT SO FAR DA ONE DOWN SOUTH SEEMS DA BEST


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 31 2008, 01:38 PM~11226170
> *Hey Blackonblack.. What are you driving homie? Got photos of your 64?
> *


this guy :cheesy:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 31 2008, 11:19 AM~11224887
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT AT CLUB 112 SEE YALL OUT THERE  SOUTH DADE NEXT WEEK SWITCH IT UP A BIT SEE WHICH HANGOUT IS ON SWOLE LOL LMAOOO
> *


ITS FUNNY HOW DA SOUTH HAD THERE HANGOUT DAY SET UP ALREADY ON THURSDAYS ,WHOES SMART IDEA TO MAKE A HANGOUT ON 122 ON DA SAME DAY DA SOUTH HAS IT KINDA FUKED UP BUT THATS HOW MIAMI HAS BECOME :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my dog danny from ecr 

http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...showtopic=65148


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THAT BLACK GN IS BAD!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oscar.. you know that dude?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

yea its fuked up that the ****** from the south have always been coming up, and now its a mission for the ppl from the north to go down. but guess what, thats always been a choice made by the south, ya'll wanted to be part of the scene and help out and go to where the cars are at.
no one has the power to make people go anywhere, just cause the north has wednesdays dont mean we cant have thursdays or everyday of the week for that matter. 

evil, i understand wut u saying, its a bitch to have to hop from spot to spot, and deal with the nerds peeling out and all that. and ur right ****** from up north should (its only fair cause da south did it for us) go down more often. but (correct me if im wrong) the north has more lows and where ever the majority decide to go is where people are gonna go. why? cause they wanna go where theres the most lows, and the most people who have the same interest as them (the love of the sport). ya'll are doing the right thing, by makin ur own hangouts, cause that will incourage others in the south to get into the lowrider scene plus give people options. when 112 gets dead, and people from the north wanna find a hangout, theres always gonna be the one in the south, and visa versa. 

someone was talkin bout if u cant afford the gas then get outta the game..... sinse when did lowriding become about being ok with wasting 30 dollars of gas to go stand around and talk shit at some shopping center? some people take years, saving up every penny, to build their dream car. not everyone is blessed with having a mom or dad to pay for everything. 

i cant speak for everyone, but as for me, at the end of the day im building my car FOR ME, not for no hangouts, no shows, or no streets. i have nothing to prove to niether of the 3. i take my caddy out to the hangouts once in a while just so it dont sit for too long, not for peoples approval. like if i wanna build it, and throw it in a canal right after, thats on ME. :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^^^^^fukin well said


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> yea its fuked up that the ****** from the south have always been coming up, and now its a mission for the ppl from the north to go down. but guess what, thats always been a choice made by the south, ya'll wanted to be part of the scene and help out and go to where the cars are at.
> no one has the power to make people go anywhere, just cause the north has wednesdays dont mean we cant have thursdays or everyday of the week for that matter.
> 
> evil, i understand wut u saying, its a bitch to have to hop from spot to spot, and deal with the nerds peeling out and all that. and ur right ****** from up north should (its only fair cause da south did it for us) go down more often. but (correct me if im wrong) the north has more lows and where ever the majority decide to go is where people are gonna go. why? cause they wanna go where theres the most lows, and the most people who have the same interest as them (the love of the sport). ya'll are doing the right thing, by makin ur own hangouts, cause that will incourage others in the south to get into the lowrider scene plus give people options. when 112 gets dead, and people from the north wanna find a hangout, theres always gonna be the one in the south, and visa versa.
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 02:10 PM~11226492
> *yea its fuked up that the ****** from the south have always been coming up, and now its a mission for the ppl from the north to go down. but guess what, thats always been a choice made by the south, ya'll wanted to be part of the scene and help out and go to where the cars are at.
> no one has the power to make people go anywhere, just cause the north has wednesdays dont mean we cant have thursdays or everyday of the week for that matter.
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING U JUST SAID MAKES SENSE ,AND THE PART OF HAVING MORE LOWS YOUR RIGHT U GUYS HAVE MORE BUT WITH OUT DIRESPECTING TO ANYONE DOWN HERE WE GOT QUALITY NOT QUANTITY ...AND I THOUGHT THATS WHAT COUNTS BUT I MIGHT BE WRONG


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 02:10 PM~11226492
> *yea its fuked up that the ****** from the south have always been coming up, and now its a mission for the ppl from the north to go down. but guess what, thats always been a choice made by the south, ya'll wanted to be part of the scene and help out and go to where the cars are at.
> no one has the power to make people go anywhere, just cause the north has wednesdays dont mean we cant have thursdays or everyday of the week for that matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

understandable. but the only way i can explain (the way i see it) our version of wut u said is this....what hangout would u rather go to.....

a hangout with 4 cars... certified gangster, 99 problems, rollin malo, and game over. 

or

a hangout with 10 painted, juiced and chromed lows, 10 stock cars on 13s, and 5 primered up projects on 13s.

the first week ur gonna wanna go see those 4 amazing lowriders, but after 2 weeks, they get boring, theres only so much u can look it, ur gonna kno them cars by memory already. so ur gonna ride to the other hangout where everyweek u see somethin new, someone just got a new paintjob, or leafing, or rims, or someone just got juice, people are eatin shit on the switch, havin fun and just talkin shit. yea the big rimmers and runners cause probs and do stupid shit, but fuk it, they give us something to laugh at. like 2 weeks ago when a mustang runner peeling out lost control and slammed into a concrete pilar.... fukin hilarious. yea that coulda been anyones car but w/e it wasnt. u got the same risk parked in a parking lot, den driving down 49th.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 05:34 PM~11226742
> *understandable. but the only way i can explain (the way i see it) our version of wut u said is this....what hangout would u rather go to.....
> 
> a hangout with 4 cars... certified gangster, 99 problems, rollin malo, and game over.
> ...



Amen Brotha!! Preach damnit Preach!


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

i live in the n.w and im going to the one down south fuck the one up here i'ma back up my down south lowlows


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

these days there are plenty of assholes who dont know how to act wether they ride big or low theres always those insecured fukheads who have to act a donkey u cant do a god damn thing about it...u can not be responsible for the actions of someone else its impossible,but u can try to persuade them...what do i mean...ur at the hangout and some clowns start actin up and u check them what makes u think they wont check u or pull out or start beefing ...me i personally sit back smoke a fat ass blunt of some candy and laugh at the ignorant fuks that "show off"why? i might be a little oldschool because showin off back then was different a ***** will ride thru the whole hangout on a standing three and no one would say shit just celebrate it and motivate u ....now u got comepingas that talk shit and start rappin....for what?to me its like they never had shit....


and back then in the old school real hangout lurias if yall know. a ***** open his mouth about the next ***** car and those are fightin words these days i dont understand it but to eachs own ...
next time ur gonna talk shit remember this ====just because the setting[hangout bunch of cars and people chilling]doesnt give u the right to talk down on the next ***** car to me its the same shit as disrespecting me no matter what or where u at...i hope some of yall listen because in old times the shit talkers wouldnt last a single day...my 2 cents


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 02:34 PM~11226742
> *understandable. but the only way i can explain (the way i see it) our version of wut u said is this....what hangout would u rather go to.....
> 
> a hangout with 4 cars... certified gangster, 99 problems, rollin malo, and game over.
> ...


SPEAKING FOR THE QUALITY PUT INTO MY CAR I MUCH RATHER BE WITH THE 4 BAD ASS CARS ........  BUT I DO UNDERSTAND WHAT U MEAN BUT I GUESS EVERYONE HAS THERE OPINION....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2008, 04:44 PM~11226248
> *ITS FUNNY HOW DA SOUTH HAD THERE HANGOUT DAY SET UP ALREADY ON THURSDAYS ,WHOES SMART IDEA TO MAKE A HANGOUT ON 122 ON DA SAME DAY DA SOUTH HAS IT KINDA FUKED UP BUT THATS HOW MIAMI HAS BECOME  :angry:
> *



tru tru.... plus gas aint no joke to all the way up north.  

i go to the one down south where they got the nice rides..... down south girl :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo, yo doggs it's miami dam it, people gonna do wat they want or go where ever they want. lets get along we're from da same city ******. we gotta stick together low low's or high riders can i get a amen on this please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THE TIME THAT EVERYONE SHOULD GET TOGETHER WITHOUT CHOOSING SIDES, SHOULD BE FOR A RIDE OUT. THATS WHAT WE NEED. FUCK PARKING THE RIDES. WE NEED TO CRUISE AND ENJOY OUR CARS. SHOW EM OFF. HIT THE SWITCHES, THATS WHY WE BUILD THEM. TO SHOW THEM OFF. WHAT ALL THIS IS GONNA CREATE IS GONNA BE ALOT STUPID BEEF BETWEEN NORTH AND SOUTH. BUT THATS JUST ME


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 02:53 PM~11226887
> *tru tru.... plus gas aint no joke to all the way up north.
> 
> i go to the one down south where they got the nice rides..... down south girl :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD DO THAT BUT WHERE YOU GONNA LEAVE UR CAR


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 31 2008, 02:53 PM~11226897
> *THE TIME THAT EVERYONE SHOULD GET TOGETHER WITHOUT CHOOSING SIDES, SHOULD BE FOR A RIDE OUT.  THATS WHAT WE NEED. FUCK PARKING THE RIDES.  WE NEED TO CRUISE AND ENJOY OUR CARS.  SHOW EM OFF.  HIT THE SWITCHES, THATS WHY WE BUILD THEM.  TO SHOW THEM OFF. WHAT ALL THIS IS GONNA CREATE IS GONNA BE ALOT STUPID BEEF BETWEEN NORTH AND SOUTH. BUT THATS JUST ME
> *


 :worship: :worship: amen brotha u said it


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 31 2008, 05:56 PM~11226914
> *YOU SHOULD DO THAT BUT WHERE YOU GONNA LEAVE UR CAR
> *



HUH? WAT U MEAN WHERE IMA LEAVE MY CAR?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

TRU.TRU. JUST REMEMBER DIS:
DONT HATE ON PEOPLE FOR THEIR RIDES THAT ARENT AS NICE AS UR CUZ REMEMBER AT ONE POINT YOU WERE STARTING OUT TOO! WE ALL KNOW IT AINT EASY HOOKING UP UR RIDE NO-A-DAYZ!
SO DONT HATE.... CONGRATULATE!LOL. SOUNDS FUNNY BUT VERY TRU....
LEAVE THE HATE AT HOME........
HANGOUTS ARE FOR CHILLIN..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 02:53 PM~11226887
> *tru tru.... plus gas aint no joke to all the way up north.
> 
> i go to the one down south where they got the nice rides..... down south girl :biggrin:
> *


BUT THIS IS WHAT YOU SAID EARLIER....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 03:05 PM~11226979
> *TRU.TRU. JUST REMEMBER DIS:
> DONT HATE ON PEOPLE FOR THEIR RIDES THAT ARENT AS NICE AS UR CUZ REMEMBER AT ONE POINT YOU WERE STARTING OUT TOO! WE ALL KNOW IT AINT EASY HOOKING UP UR RIDE NO-A-DAYZ!
> SO DONT HATE.... CONGRATULATE!LOL. SOUNDS FUNNY BUT VERY TRU....
> ...


so tru!!!! we all gotta get along wheather is from north or south of miami we are all from da same city and on da same car game peeps!!! just keep on da grind hommies!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IGNORANT PEOPLE GET IGNORANT REPLIES


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 31 2008, 03:08 PM~11226995
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


hey dogg are you luis


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 31 2008, 06:12 PM~11227030
> *IGNORANT PEOPLE GET IGNORANT REPLIES
> *


OK? IM JUST SAYING DOWN SOUTH THEY GOT NICE RIDES WHETHER U LIKE IT OR NOT. U DONT GOTTA TRY TO BE A SMART ASS".
OBVIOUSLY IM ASSUMING THEY PROBABLY HAVE NICE RIDES UP NORTH TOO.... DUH.... BUT U DIDNT HAVE TO BE RUDE.....

"WHERE U GONNA LEAVE UR DAM RIDE"?

IM TAKING MINES OUT!.LOL.

F.Y.I. I LOVE LOWRIDERS TOO. U DONT GOTTA HATE OR BE A SMART ASS JUST CUZ I GOT A HIGH RYDER CUZ I DONT HATE AGAINST LOWRIDERS. 
STR8 UP *****.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2008, 06:11 PM~11227020
> *so tru!!!!  we all gotta get along wheather is from north or south of miami we are all from da same city and on da same car game peeps!!! just keep on da grind hommies!!!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



YOU BELIEVE DIS SHIT? DAM MA ***** U CANT EVEN MAKE A POINT THESE DAYZ WITHOUT SOMEONE TRYING TO GET SMART WIT YA'. 

YA'LL NEED TO CHILL THE FUCK OUT AND BE HAPPY...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2008, 12:41 PM~11225633
> *theres a settled hang out. at dre's tattoo shop. NEVER been problems. and from what ive heard the cub 112 is a settled hangout too. your choice?
> *


yall maybe one day ill head out to the one in the tatto shop ,but i might not have enough gas money ,it all went to my car. j/k
and the one on 122 might be settled but its on the same day as the one down south so 4 sher i aint going to that one


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^^^hes right the one in 112 is not all that and its a 5 minute drive from me..id rather drive down south


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 03:29 PM~11227187
> *yall maybe one day ill head out to the one in the tatto shop but with out my car
> and the one on 122 might be settled but its on the same day as the one down south so 4 sher i aint going to that one
> *


Y wouldn't u take your car to opalocka?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 31 2008, 06:34 PM~11227218
> *^^^^^^hes right the one in 112 is not all that and its a 5 minute drive from me..id rather drive down south
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

scared :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

muchos *******!!!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 28 2008, 04:27 PM~11200044
> *lowridergame305 better come correct wit dat vert regal
> 
> 
> ...


Quick question...you trying to show off the modle car or the screen for your camaras????...lol...U need to come correct with that chop-chop u have going on there....you dont want none of project X....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 31 2008, 03:34 PM~11227221
> *Y wouldn't u take your car to opalocka?
> *


 y wont u guys come down south?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2008, 03:42 PM~11227286
> *scared  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i dont think so


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

For that chop-chop thats tryin to come out...Get it how you live son.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 03:48 PM~11227341
> *:uh: i dont think so
> *


then why. u car to good for opaloka or u just dont wanna waist da gas?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2008, 03:54 PM~11227387
> *then why. u car to good for opaloka or u just dont wanna waist da gas?
> *


just the gas


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 31 2008, 05:53 PM~11226897
> *THE TIME THAT EVERYONE SHOULD GET TOGETHER WITHOUT CHOOSING SIDES, SHOULD BE FOR A RIDE OUT.  THATS WHAT WE NEED. FUCK PARKING THE RIDES.  WE NEED TO CRUISE AND ENJOY OUR CARS.  SHOW EM OFF.  HIT THE SWITCHES, THATS WHY WE BUILD THEM.  TO SHOW THEM OFF. WHAT ALL THIS IS GONNA CREATE IS GONNA BE ALOT STUPID BEEF BETWEEN NORTH AND SOUTH. BUT THATS JUST ME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

still got this 85 regal for sale $500 obo or trade for hydraulics stuff give me a call 754 244 3108


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

fuck this lets just ride are shit :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 06:28 PM~11227174
> *YOU BELIEVE DIS SHIT? DAM MA ***** U CANT EVEN MAKE A POINT THESE DAYZ WITHOUT SOMEONE TRYING TO GET SMART WIT YA'.
> 
> YA'LL NEED TO CHILL THE FUCK OUT AND BE HAPPY...
> *


Im not trying to get into this misunderstanding, but you did come off sounding like the south got much nicer cars. Dude was just making the point that you are trying to make. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 04:08 PM~11227522
> *fuck this lets just ride are shit :biggrin:
> *


dats wat imtalking bout cuz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 07:08 PM~11227522
> *fuck this lets just ride are shit :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 04:08 PM~11227522
> *fuck this lets just ride are shit :biggrin:
> *


x 305 ....destination unknown but yo boy still ridin [no youngbloods]


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:12 PM~11227572
> *Im not trying to get into this misunderstanding, but you did come off sounding like the south got much nicer cars. Dude was just making the point that you are trying to make.  :biggrin:
> *



BUT HE DIDNT HAVE TO CALL ME IGNORANT JUST CUZ I GOT A HIGH RYDER AND HE GOT SU OTHER SHIT..... EVERYONE HAS THEY OWN OPIONS AND HE AINT NOBODY TO ME NOR I AM TO HIM SO I CAN SAY WATEVER THE FUCK I WANT, YA FEEL ME... WUT I SAID WASNT FUCKED UP...... 


LOOK, LIKE I SAID I LOVE LOWRIDERS TOO , STR8 THE FUCK UP.

THEY GOT NICE CARS EVERYWHERE U GO.... AND THEY GOT UGLY CARS EVERYWHERE U GO, THERES BOTH.

SO IF U KNOW HIM TELL HIM NOTHING PERSONAL BUT HE NEED TO TAKE A DAM CHILL PILL" CUZ AINT NOBODY TRYING TO START BEEF OVER SUM DUMB SHIT OR HATE ON ANYONE....... AKUNA' MATATA *****!'
LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

come buy the cady Mr.CAROL CITY


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

IMA JUST PUT THIS OUT THERE FOR THE LOWRIDERS....

YOU KNOW WAT I NOTICED?? 

IT SEEM LIKE LOWRIDERS DISLIKE HIGH RYDERS......
BUT HIGH RYDERS LIKE LOWRIDERS!

WATS ALL THIS COMING TO?

WHERES THE LOVE? WE ALL FROM THE SAME CITY... SAME HUSTLE... SAME CAR GAME.....TRYIN TO COME UP....LOL.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 31 2008, 04:08 PM~11227522
> *fuck this lets just ride are shit :biggrin:
> *


X2 ride dat vert to da opalocka hangout


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 07:20 PM~11227662
> *BUT HE DIDNT HAVE TO CALL ME IGNORANT JUST CUZ I GOT A HIGH RYDER AND HE GOT SU OTHER SHIT..... EVERYONE HAS THEY OWN OPIONS AND HE AINT NOBODY TO ME NOR I AM TO HIM SO I CAN SAY WATEVER THE FUCK I WANT, YA FEEL ME... WUT I SAID WASNT FUCKED UP......
> LOOK, LIKE I SAID I LOVE LOWRIDERS TOO , STR8 THE FUCK UP.
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 31 2008, 04:30 PM~11227773
> *come buy the cady Mr.CAROL CITY
> *


Let me know wen da batteries r charged, so i could break it wen i leave from der :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 07:31 PM~11227781
> *IMA JUST PUT THIS OUT THERE FOR THE LOWRIDERS....
> 
> YOU KNOW WAT I NOTICED??
> ...


if highriders REALLY liked lowriders, theyd be lowriding :biggrin: 

naw but seriously, ive always seen high ryders talk just as much shit bout us as we talk bout them. callin our rims cheereos lol


edit* but they DO respect/like our paintjobs and chrome.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 07:35 PM~11227835
> *if highriders REALLY liked lowriders, theyd be lowriding  :biggrin:
> 
> naw but seriously, ive always seen high ryders talk just as much shit bout us as we talk bout them. callin our rims cheereos lol
> ...



CHERRIOS??? LMAO... AINT HEARD OF DAT ONE..... BUT SERIOUSLY.... NOT ME, I LOVE BOTH..... 

U KNOW WATS FUNNY????

EVERYBODY FIGHTIN BOUT THE HANGOUTS BUT THEY DONT REALIZE ITS DARK ASS FUCK OUT SIDE THUNDERING CUZ ITS BOUT TO POUR!!! LMAO.......

WELL, YA'LL NEED TO SHOW ME SOME LOVE AND SMOKE ONE WIT YA HIGH RYDA! AND DONT FORGET TO HIT A SWITCH! LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 31 2008, 07:31 PM~11227786
> *hno:  hno:
> *


LOL. AKUNA' MATATA' 
LMAO
MAN, IM JUST TRYING TO GET HIGH! LOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 31 2008, 04:51 PM~11227370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice kitchen countertops!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 05:10 PM~11226492
> *yea its fuked up that the ****** from the south have always been coming up, and now its a mission for the ppl from the north to go down. but guess what, thats always been a choice made by the south, ya'll wanted to be part of the scene and help out and go to where the cars are at.
> no one has the power to make people go anywhere, just cause the north has wednesdays dont mean we cant have thursdays or everyday of the week for that matter.
> 
> ...


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000
well said


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 04:44 PM~11227914
> *CHERRIOS??? LMAO... AINT HEARD OF DAT ONE..... BUT SERIOUSLY.... NOT ME, I LOVE BOTH.....
> 
> U KNOW WATS FUNNY????
> ...


so it looks like they ait gone be no hangout tonight hah!!! i fucking hate da rain always trying to keep my shit clean and rain gotta fuck it all up damn it man i tell


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lets just ride...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 31 2008, 04:48 PM~11227947
> *Nice kitchen countertops!!
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

WELL GUYS I GUESS BOTH HANGOUTS MIGHT BE POSTPONED DUE TO THE RAIN :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 07:20 PM~11227662
> *BUT HE DIDNT HAVE TO CALL ME IGNORANT JUST CUZ I GOT A HIGH RYDER AND HE GOT SU OTHER SHIT..... EVERYONE HAS THEY OWN OPIONS AND HE AINT NOBODY TO ME NOR I AM TO HIM SO I CAN SAY WATEVER THE FUCK I WANT, YA FEEL ME... WUT I SAID WASNT FUCKED UP......
> LOOK, LIKE I SAID I LOVE LOWRIDERS TOO , STR8 THE FUCK UP.
> 
> ...



Dont be so violent girl. lol. Listen like I said, I aint tryin to get into anyones business. He is my boy but I aint gettin in between ya'll shit. Im Neutral. lol. I am not his keeper. :nono: :nono: Im down for a ride out. So when are we gonna do this shit?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2008, 08:32 PM~11228346
> *
> 
> WELL GUYS I GUESS BOTH HANGOUTS MIGHT BE POSTPONED DUE TO THE RAIN :angry:
> *


I stay in Pines right now and there is no rain. It looks good for the 112 hangout. Dont know if I am going tho. BTW, anyone know where to get plaques done. Me and my boys are shopping around and if anyone has any suggestions please let me know. Big Ups! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ITS LIK DA CIVIL WAR IN HERE :uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 31 2008, 08:45 PM~11228468
> *Dont be so violent girl. lol. Listen like I said, I aint tryin to get into anyones business. He is my boy but I aint gettin in between ya'll shit. Im Neutral. lol. I am not his keeper.  :nono:  :nono: Im down for a ride out. So when are we gonna do this shit?
> *



LOL. IM WAITING FOR THE RAIN TO END.... U KNOW WAT ? G-BODY RYDERS SOPOUSE TO SHOW EACH OTHER LOVE..... 

STICK TOGETHER... BUT WATEVER...... IM NOT VIOLENT HOMIE.....I JUST DONT LET NO ***** TRY ME...... DATS HOW IT IS "FEMALE IN THE CAR GAME". LOL. 
WHICH ONE U GOING TO????


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 08:49 PM~11228493
> *ITS LIK DA CIVIL WAR IN HERE  :uh:  :0  :cheesy:
> *



***** SHUT UP AND JOIN US! LOL. 
BEFORE I FUCK U UP TOO! LOL. U GOING TO THE HANOUT OR U TOO SCARED TO SHOW UP? LOL. 
HE.HE.HE. WINK WINK.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 08:49 PM~11228495
> *LOL. IM WAITING FOR THE RAIN TO END.... U KNOW WAT ? G-BODY RYDERS SOPOUSE TO SHOW EACH OTHER LOVE.....
> 
> STICK TOGETHER... BUT WATEVER...... IM NOT VIOLENT HOMIE.....I JUST DONT LET NO ***** TRY ME...... DATS HOW IT IS "FEMALE IN THE CAR GAME". LOL.
> ...


Im prolly going to 112 if I go out. But it looks like me and the crew aint hittin down south till we get our plaque game right. But Im down for whatever.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 31 2008, 02:38 PM~11226170
> *Hey Blackonblack.. What are you driving homie? Got photos of your 64?
> *



If you dont know then oh well..............
:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HIGH ASS A MOTHERFUCKER.....
"WHERE THE G-BODIES AT????"
LOL
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 31 2008, 08:52 PM~11228517
> *Im prolly going to 112 if I go out. But it looks like me and the crew aint hittin down south till we get our plaque game right. But Im down for whatever.
> *



OH.OK..... TRU....
I FIRED UP THE BLUNT ALREADY...... ITS STOPED RAING DOWN SOUTH!! YIPPEE!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 07:51 PM~11228516
> ****** SHUT UP AND JOIN US! LOL.
> BEFORE I FUCK U UP TOO! LOL. U GOING TO THE HANOUT OR U TOO SCARED TO SHOW UP? LOL.
> HE.HE.HE. WINK WINK.
> *


IM FRM DA SOUTH U KNO WHERE I STAY. N SKURD OF WHO GURLS GONE WILD?? LOL IM WATCHIN A MOVIE I DONT WANNA OUT STUN U WIT MY LEXUS :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 08:55 PM~11228543
> *OH.OK..... TRU....
> I FIRED UP THE BLUNT ALREADY...... ITS STOPED RAING DOWN SOUTH!! YIPPEE!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Damn cant invite anybody? Thats fucked up.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 08:56 PM~11228558
> *IM FRM DA SOUTH U KNO WHERE I STAY. N SKURD OF WHO GURLS GONE WILD?? LOL IM WATCHIN A MOVIE I DONT WANNA OUT STUN U WIT MY LEXUS  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


UR STOCK ASS LEXUS??? LMAO.... ***** PLEASE! 
LOL.
MAMA PLATANO!.LOL


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 31 2008, 05:57 PM~11228570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice post more pics from da side


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 31 2008, 08:57 PM~11228570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I FUCKIN LOVE THIS G-BODY!!! 
GOTTA SHOW SUM LOVE!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 31 2008, 08:56 PM~11228562
> *Damn cant invite anybody? Thats fucked up.
> *


*****, BY THE TIME U GET DOWN HERE ITS GONNA BE THE SIZE OF A ROACH! UNLESS U WANNA BRING MO'? 
LOL. IM DOWN.LOL.  :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 08:01 PM~11228601
> *UR STOCK ASS LEXUS??? LMAO.... ***** PLEASE!
> LOL.
> MAMA PLATANO!.LOL
> *


SHIIIIIIT MY STOCK ASS LEXUS STILL GOES FOR $$$10K....GBODYS RUN FOR $1500 STOCK :rofl: N LAST TIME I HEARD "MAMA PLATANO" IS WHAT UR PEOPLE KNOWN FOR :0 :0 :0 :0 NAH MEAN BOSSSSSSSSSSS

:roflmao: :twak: :rofl:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 09:07 PM~11228655
> *SHIIIIIIT MY STOCK ASS LEXUS STILL GOES FOR $$$10K....GBODYS RUN FOR $1500 STOCK :rofl:  N LAST TIME I HEARD "MAMA PLATANO" IS WHAT UR PEOPLE KNOWN FOR  :0  :0  :0  :0  NAH MEAN BOSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 09:07 PM~11228655
> *SHIIIIIIT MY STOCK ASS LEXUS STILL GOES FOR $$$10K....GBODYS RUN FOR $1500 STOCK :rofl:  N LAST TIME I HEARD "MAMA PLATANO" IS WHAT UR PEOPLE KNOWN FOR  :0  :0  :0  :0  NAH MEAN BOSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :rofl:
> *



U MARRIED A DOMINICAN SO U SHOULD KNOW! LOL.
WHO DA BOSS, PIMP?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 08:08 PM~11228665
> *U MARRIED A DOMINICAN SO U SHOULD KNOW! LOL.
> WHO DA BOSS, PIMP?
> *


ME ***** DATS WHY U TATED MY NAME ON UR ARM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 09:10 PM~11228684
> *ME ***** DATS WHY U TATED MY NAME ON UR ARM  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: MAAANDO, homie27, calvin, komekoms, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *INKSTINCT003*, Made You A Hater, bigchevysandbusas, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, Eon13, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY

:wave: 
Damn this shit is packed right now.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

C'MON.... LETS SEE MORE G-BODIES!!!








































ME......

















BEFORE WITH MY DAYTONS.........


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

de pinga cono this is from talk alot on luis's name :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 31 2008, 06:13 PM~11228732
> *de pinga cono this is from talk alot on luis's name  :biggrin:
> *


so u saying theres a bayou in luis crib...i got a 12 of odouls....lol...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 09:10 PM~11228684
> *ME ***** DATS WHY U TATED MY NAME ON UR ARM  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


U WISH, PLAYER!
DAWG, PEOPLE GON REALLY THINK DAT NOW. LMAO.....
I WOULD NEVER FUCK UP MY BODY WITH UR GAY ASS NAME!
LOL.......
"WHO DA BOSS" IS MY TAT* PEOPLE........ DONT BELIEVE THIS NERD!LOL...
DONT U GOTTA BE AT WORK OR SUMTHING? LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 31 2008, 09:11 PM~11228700
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



FUNNY , HUH? STR8 CLOWIN ALL DAY....LOL......


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 31 2008, 09:15 PM~11228747
> *so u saying theres a bayou in luis crib...i got a 12 of odouls....lol...
> *


un bayou in cuban term is a house of hoe's sry hommie no hoe's here  lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 09:10 PM~11228684
> *
> *


***** ANSWER UR DAM PHONE!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

WHA U TALKIN BOUT, U ALWAYS CALL ME BOSS   

"BOSS SKILL 1 IS SO SLOW"

"BOSS UR LEXUS IS TITE"

"BOSS BOSS BOSS"


























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IM OUTTA HERE HAVE FUN ******


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 31 2008, 09:18 PM~11228776
> *un bayou in cuban term is a house of hoe's sry hommie no hoe's here   lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

shit this is like pack jam from back in the days
20 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 09:20 PM~11228792
> *WHA U TALKIN BOUT, U ALWAYS CALL ME BOSS
> 
> "BOSS SKILL 1 IS SO SLOW"
> ...


LMFAO.... FUCK YOU *****... WAIT TILL I SEE YO AS AT WORK *****! U REALLY GONNA GET IT!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

PEACE OUT SUCKAS..... IM GOING TO THE HANGOUT! AKUNA MATATA!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 09:25 PM~11228860
> *PEACE OUT SUCKAS..... IM GOING TO THE HANGOUT! AKUNA MATATA!
> *


me to 112 here we come :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 31 2008, 09:26 PM~11228877
> *me to 112 here we come :biggrin:
> *


LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 31 2008, 06:18 PM~11228776
> *un bayou in cuban term is a house of hoe's sry hommie no hoe's here   lol
> *


o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




no hoes only machos no thanks


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

my homeboy selling his euro clip $400 obo call manny at 786-488-0385


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WE RE ON THE WAY TO THE HANGOUT YEYYYYY
*HAKUNA MATATAAAA*


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Jul 31 2008, 06:40 PM~11228980
> *my homeboy selling his euro clip $400 obo call manny at 786-488-0385
> 
> 
> ...


400 just for the front clip


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

yea


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

****** spend do much time in here for real


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone knows Clay (pinstriper) last name, need it for a Magazine article.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 31 2008, 09:42 PM~11228995
> *WE RE ON THE WAY TO  THE HANGOUT YEYYYYY
> HAKUNA MATATAAAA
> 
> ...



DATS WUT IM TALKING BOUT.....
HAKUNA MATATAAA *****!
LMAO....FUNNY.,.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUT IT DO KONG-FU???[/SIZE]
LOL. AINT IT PAST UR CURFEW??
LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WASSUP ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE :wave: :wave: :wave: 
TRUCK LOOKIN NICE AT THE HANGOUT...
:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 12:12 AM~11222156
> *i got u
> 
> heres the original one (size)
> ...


 DAT SHIT IS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

wats happnin miami


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2008, 11:48 PM~11230078
> *wats happnin miami
> *



WUT IT DO "PHYSCO"?
LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

chillin chillin u went to da hangout or it didnt stop raining


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Jul 31 2008, 06:08 PM~11227522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats for da luv!!! rain sucked but we still filled up the parking lot at the down south hang out. nice to see da low lyfe squad up in there...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, DOUBLE-O, str8lows

MOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2008, 11:53 PM~11230132
> *chillin chillin u went to da hangout or it didnt stop raining
> *


WELL, THIS ONE WAS AIGHT.... LOWLYFE CC WAS OUT THERE SHOWIN LOVE.... BUT OII HAD TO LEAVE KINDA EARLY CUZ I WORK TOMOROW. LOL. GOTTA GET THAT BREAD. LOL.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Jul 31 2008, 09:04 PM~11230237
> *WELL, THIS ONE WAS AIGHT.... LOWLYFE CC WAS OUT THERE SHOWIN LOVE.... BUT OII HAD TO LEAVE KINDA EARLY CUZ I WORK TOMOROW. LOL. GOTTA GET THAT BREAD. LOL.
> *


yeah i feel ya ***** gotta work tomorrow 2. i had send u a message did u get it


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 11:54 PM~11230138
> *thats for da luv!!! rain sucked but we still filled up the parking lot at the down south hang out. nice to see da low lyfe squad up in there...
> *


YEAH, CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY TRUNK DONE THOUGH WITH MY NEON..... GONNA BE TRUNK POPIN" ON THESE SUCKAS.LOL. GOING ALL OUT LIKE THE BOYZ IN TEXAS..... ANYWAYZ..... NICE TO SEE YA'LL THERE..... IM GOING TO SLEEP SOON.... GOTTA WORK TOMOROW... BYE.....

AND REMEMBER.....
HAKUNA MATATAA ******!
LMAO


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

wut it do. so the hangout downsouth was iight today. prob cause of da rain hopefully itll be betta next week.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 30 2008, 02:42 PM~11216096
> *Sup Miami, I got 2 daily drivers for sale.
> 
> 2001 Kia Rio, 62k miles, cold a/c, automatic. 4 dr. Gas Saver, grey, $3000 obo
> ...


Still fo sale :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WUT U GOT ON ME MONTE24
























































!!!!WETTT!!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 31 2008, 08:47 PM~11228475
> *I stay in Pines right now and there is no rain. It looks good for the 112 hangout. Dont know if I am going tho. BTW, anyone know where to get plaques done. Me and my boys are shopping around and if anyone has any suggestions please let me know. Big Ups!
> :thumbsup:
> *




PLAQUES

this is buddy im gettin mine from...he's out in compton...good prices too...just a lil backed up...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

few pics from tonight, ill post the rest tommorow when i get a chance.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:  

what did i miss?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

good morning miami.....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 1 2008, 03:21 AM~11231847
> *:biggrin:
> 
> what did i miss?
> *



* reach back and slap your self!* :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 31 2008, 08:57 PM~11228570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  
sell out lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

mornin miami


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 1 2008, 01:54 AM~11231290
> *PLAQUES
> 
> this is buddy im gettin mine from...he's out in compton...good prices too...just a lil backed up...
> *


Is there anyone in Miami? or closer to Miami?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2008, 06:07 PM~11228655
> *SHIIIIIIT MY STOCK ASS LEXUS STILL GOES FOR $$$10K....GBODYS RUN FOR $1500 STOCK :rofl:  N LAST TIME I HEARD "MAMA PLATANO" IS WHAT UR PEOPLE KNOWN FOR  :0  :0  :0  :0  NAH MEAN BOSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :rofl:
> *


homeboi u talkin shit bout gbodys when if u look at the FIRST page of this thread which i think was 03. u been DREAMIN bout building a car, its the middle of 08 and u still dont got shit! so keep your $1500 gbody comments to yourself.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2008, 06:39 AM~11232264
> *homeboi u talkin shit bout gbodys when if u look at the FIRST page of this thread which i think was 03. u been DREAMIN bout building a car, its the middle of 08 and u still dont got shit! so keep your $1500 gbody comments to yourself.
> *


i went back it was 04 my bad. and b4 you say anything bout my car. look at the first page, it is the first picture to be posted on this thread.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 02:25 PM~2264076
> *classic angels
> *


DAMN IVE ALWAYS LOVED THIS CAR


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PINK86REGAL, *Made You A Hater*, 83delta88, 95rangeron14z

bitch aint u suppose to be at work? lol


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2008, 08:39 AM~11232264
> *homeboi u talkin shit bout gbodys when if u look at the FIRST page of this thread which i think was 03. u been DREAMIN bout building a car, its the middle of 08 and u still dont got shit! so keep your $1500 gbody comments to yourself.
> *


***** NO BODY WAS TALKIN BOUT UR SHIT...DID I SAY UR SHIT WAS 1500? NO I SAID A STOCK GBODY. IS UR SHIT STOCK? NO.. IS WHA I SAID WRONG? NO GBODYS DO GO FOR DAT MUCH "STOCK"...2ND OF ALL ME N HER WAS JOKIN I KNO HER SO DONT GET IT TWISTED ***** :uh: 

ILL BUILD IT IN TIME DONT WORRY :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 1 2008, 08:42 AM~11232939
> ****** NO BODY WAS TALKIN BOUT UR SHIT...DID I SAY UR SHIT WAS 1500? NO I SAID A STOCK GBODY. IS UR SHIT STOCK? NO.. IS WHA I SAID WRONG? NO GBODYS DO GO FOR DAT MUCH "STOCK"...2ND OF ALL ME N HER WAS JOKIN I KNO HER SO DONT GET IT TWISTED ***** :uh:
> 
> ILL BUILD IT IN TIME DONT WORRY  :uh:
> *


***** i dont give a shit if u know her, u fucking her or w.e. the fuck u doing with her! u made a comment and replied to it. if you dont like it, guess what? i dont give a fuck. on this thread the ones that got the MOST post or got alot of stupid comments are the ones that dont got a fucking car or something with stock paint with a pair of rims but got all the views,comments and opinions on what goes down.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2008, 10:48 AM~11232987
> ****** i dont give a shit if u know her, u fucking her or  w.e. the fuck u doing with her! u made a comment and replied to it. if you dont like it, guess what? i dont give a fuck. on this thread  the ones that got the MOST post or got alot of stupid comments are the ones that  dont got a fucking car or something with stock paint with a pair of rims but got all the views,comments and opinions on what goes down.
> *


WHA VIEWS *****? U GETTIN BUTTHURT CUZ IM SAYIN DA TRUTH? GO LOOK UP DA AUTO TRADER TELL ME WHA STOCK GBODYS GO FOR... TELL ME IM LIE'N.. ***** LEARN TO TAKE A FUKIN JOKE DAMN. JUST LIKE U SAID.. U MADE A COMMENT N I REPLIED.. U WANNA GET BUTTHURT BOUT DIS COMMENT 2? GOOD 4 U CUZ I KNO I AINT LOSIN SLEEP OVER IT *****. NO BODY EVEN TALKIN 2 U BUT U WANNA TAKE WHA I SAID 2 SUMONE ELSE 2 HEART? OKKKK *****. O N FIY I DONT GOT A CAR RIGH NOW CUZ ID RATHER SPEND DA 20K ON A DOWN 4 A CRIB. SORRY MAYBE I SHUDDA SPENT MY MONEY ON A $1500 GBODY MAYBE DEN ID GET UR APPROVAL :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol yea 20k on a crib. lol so i guess u been saving that money for all these years.i swear, these ni99az with dreams. and loose sleep? lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

NO DREAMS HERE ***** JUST REAL TALK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 31 2008, 05:47 PM~11228475
> *I stay in Pines right now and there is no rain. It looks good for the 112 hangout. Dont know if I am going tho. BTW, anyone know where to get plaques done. Me and my boys are shopping around and if anyone has any suggestions please let me know. Big Ups!
> :thumbsup:
> *


i know a kid thats really good in woodshop. alittle paint and alot of clear. make that bitch wettt. balllliiinnnnnngggggg


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

:uh: another day in dade county

22in Rims for $600


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 30 2008, 02:12 PM~11216761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



luis put these on the lac!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:23 AM~11233214
> *:uh:  another day in dade county
> 
> 22in Rims for $600
> *


dam hommie 600 dats it why so cheap. wat cars do they fit on hommie


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> dam hommie 600 dats it why so cheap. wat cars do they fit on hommie
> 
> 
> they fit g-body box chevys


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2008, 11:28 AM~11233275
> *luis put these on the lac!
> *


lol 14x7s wont even fit imagine x11s


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 1 2008, 10:09 AM~11233622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DATS ONE CLEAN ASS MONTE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks, just put the grill on this morning. tried something different


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah...the grill makes the car look pissed off lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 1 2008, 10:30 AM~11233808
> *yeah...the grill makes the car look pissed off lol
> *


shit u aint lying mean mugging muthafucker lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 1 2008, 10:09 AM~11233622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like it fit pretty good


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 1 2008, 11:56 AM~11234512
> *it looks like it fit pretty good
> *


it did actually. just shave off a bit in the front


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Luis.. Am i shooting your boy with the gray G Body tomorrow?


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

For all your Custom Airbrush needs please feel free to contact Capone Designs

Capone Designs Airbrush Studio
960 south deerfield ave.
deerfield beach fl, 33441


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 1 2008, 12:38 PM~11234853
> *For all your Custom Airbrush needs please feel free to contact Capone Designs
> 
> Capone Designs Airbrush Studio
> ...


Bad ass work!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

TOLD MYSELF I WOULD NEVER TOUCH MY LINCOLN ,THAT I WOULD LEAVE IT SOCK ...BUT LAST NIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT REALLY GOOD AND FUCK IT IM GOING TO BUILD IT :biggrin: (IT WONT BE STOCK ON 13S  ).......SO SINCE RIGHT NOW IM ENJOYING MY REGAL IM GOING TO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND START WORKING ON THE LINCOLN  .........COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 1 2008, 12:38 PM~11234853
> *For all your Custom Airbrush needs please feel free to contact Capone Designs
> 
> Capone Designs Airbrush Studio
> ...



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 03:47 PM~11234918
> *TOLD MYSELF I WOULD NEVER TOUCH MY LINCOLN ,THAT I WOULD LEAVE IT SOCK ...BUT LAST NIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT REALLY GOOD AND FUCK IT IM GOING TO BUILD IT :biggrin: (IT WONT BE STOCK ON 13S  ).......SO SINCE RIGHT NOW IM ENJOYING MY REGAL IM GOING TO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND START WORKING ON THE LINCOLN  .........COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 02:47 PM~11234918
> *TOLD MYSELF I WOULD NEVER TOUCH MY LINCOLN ,THAT I WOULD LEAVE IT SOCK ...BUT LAST NIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT REALLY GOOD AND FUCK IT IM GOING TO BUILD IT :biggrin: (IT WONT BE STOCK ON 13S  ).......SO SINCE RIGHT NOW IM ENJOYING MY REGAL IM GOING TO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND START WORKING ON THE LINCOLN  .........COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 12:47 PM~11234918
> *TOLD MYSELF I WOULD NEVER TOUCH MY LINCOLN ,THAT I WOULD LEAVE IT SOCK ...BUT LAST NIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT REALLY GOOD AND FUCK IT IM GOING TO BUILD IT :biggrin: (IT WONT BE STOCK ON 13S  ).......SO SINCE RIGHT NOW IM ENJOYING MY REGAL IM GOING TO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND START WORKING ON THE LINCOLN  .........COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90, 96' lincoln
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 1 2008, 03:20 PM~11235204
> *:0  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 fuck u nervous about ***** ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 03:24 PM~11235247
> *HEAVErollerz90, 96' lincoln
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
whiteboy!! wut they do fool!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 03:47 PM~11234918
> *TOLD MYSELF I WOULD NEVER TOUCH MY LINCOLN ,THAT I WOULD LEAVE IT SOCK ...BUT LAST NIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT REALLY GOOD AND FUCK IT IM GOING TO BUILD IT :biggrin: (IT WONT BE STOCK ON 13S  ).......SO SINCE RIGHT NOW IM ENJOYING MY REGAL IM GOING TO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND START WORKING ON THE LINCOLN  .........COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 1 2008, 03:38 PM~11234853
> *For all your Custom Airbrush needs please feel free to contact Capone Designs
> 
> Capone Designs Airbrush Studio
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 01:24 PM~11235247
> *HEAVErollerz90, 96' lincoln
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut up sucka free


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 1 2008, 04:43 PM~11235470
> *wut up sucka free
> *


whats up with that tat :biggrin:


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 1 2008, 01:20 PM~11235204
> *:0  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 01:47 PM~11234918
> *TOLD MYSELF I WOULD NEVER TOUCH MY LINCOLN ,THAT I WOULD LEAVE IT SOCK ...BUT LAST NIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT REALLY GOOD AND FUCK IT IM GOING TO BUILD IT :biggrin: (IT WONT BE STOCK ON 13S  ).......SO SINCE RIGHT NOW IM ENJOYING MY REGAL IM GOING TO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND START WORKING ON THE LINCOLN  .........COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bulldog it and repaint the car with that same stock color. Shit man your a lucky fuck!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 1 2008, 01:25 PM~11235249
> *fuck u nervous about  ***** ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin miami


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 03:49 PM~11235556
> *:dunno:
> *


me neither
:dunno:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 1 2008, 01:49 PM~11235555
> *bulldog it and repaint the car with that same stock color. Shit man your a lucky fuck!
> *


stock color :uh: will see :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

match the regal's paint and juice the fucker!


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

www.capone-designs.com
myspace.com/caponeart














































The black & white girl was the first girl ive airbrushed like 5 years ago.....added the pinks girls about 2 years ago...a little trowback piece of my progress!










This plate is all paint...and its life size! anything that sits still long enough we'll paint it!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 1 2008, 04:51 PM~11235602
> *www.capone-designs.com
> myspace.com/caponeart
> 
> ...


i pm'd you...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 1 2008, 02:51 PM~11235602
> *www.capone-designs.com
> myspace.com/caponeart
> 
> ...



Nice.............gotta get something on the 59 and 64 Impalas.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 31 2008, 11:46 PM~11231224
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  WUT U GOT ON ME MONTE24
> 
> 
> ...




Where you at papa!!!! like my signature says, "In the drop top with the roof up!"

You're going to have to step your game up with those chop tops...lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 1 2008, 04:46 PM~11236122
> *Where you at papa!!!! like my signature says, "In the drop top with the roof up!"
> 
> You're going to have to step your game up with those chop tops...lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...



vert topowned.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

de pinga asere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol remember I been a bored as mother fucker for 6 years now without a real lowrider....lol Spent a lot of time bull shitting with these p.o.s.











































































and a handcrafted LS front on an elcky....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol... Here's another. Mocked up for the rims, and the custom quarter rag top molding.



















lol But of course, like everything else I start, I never finished any of these.....lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 1 2008, 01:09 PM~11233622
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 1 2008, 10:09 AM~11233622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Dre !:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 1 2008, 02:57 PM~11236232
> *lol remember I been a bored as mother fucker for 6 years now without a real lowrider....lol Spent a lot of time bull shitting with these p.o.s.
> 
> 
> ...



Tight Work On The Drop Top But Lets See IT In Action And On A An Actual Model But Good Work Looks Like It Might Work Right

THe Regal Looks Raw Too Got The Same Color As My Drop Top 

And For The Handcrafted Ls Front I Got One Too On An actual Freaking Monte But Took It Of To Do IT To An ELky As Welll Nothing Neww Im Trying To Find The Cutlass Mold I Saw Not So Long ago On Scalelows.com But They Ran Out Of IT Already 

BUT W.e. Well Do Amodel Build Of If U WAnt I GOt Sum Others That Need To Be Finished Too So U LEt Me KNo DALE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2008, 11:48 AM~11232987
> ****** i dont give a shit if u know her, u fucking her or  w.e. the fuck u doing with her! u made a comment and replied to it. if you dont like it, guess what? i dont give a fuck. on this thread  the ones that got the MOST post or got alot of stupid comments are the ones that  dont got a fucking car or something with stock paint with a pair of rims but got all the views,comments and opinions on what goes down.
> *


whoa there buddie!!! i aint fuckin nobody !!! lmao..... 

DATS WASSUP.........  sry calvin....... g-bodys stick together..... </span>AINT NO G-BODY GOING FOR $1500!, ***** I WISH!! I WOULD BUY 4 OF THEM BITCHES AND MAKE 2 OF THE LOWRIDERS AND 2 HIGH RIDERS! LOL. BEST OF BOTH WORLDS..

THE ONES IN THE AUTO TRADER ARE FUCKIN RUST BUCKETS WIT LIKE NO FUCKIN A.C. AND SHIT.... ITS A HOBBY TO HAVE A LOWRIDER, OR A HIGH RIDER AND U SHOULD WATCH WUT U SAY IF U DONT SHARE THE SAME OPINIONS.... PEOPLE IN HERE LOVE RIDES, NO MATTER WHICH ONES THE LIKE....
<span style=\'color:blue\'>
SO SHUT UR MOTHAFUCKIN ASS UP BEFORE U GET RUNNED OVA BY A G-BODY REGAL ON 24'S BIATCH!!! :angry: 
LMAO.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11236601
> *whoa there buddie!!! i aint fuckin nobody !!! lmao.....
> 
> DATS WASSUP.........  sry calvin....... g-bodys stick together..... </span>AINT NO G-BODY GOING FOR $1500!, ***** I WISH!! I WOULD BUY 4 OF THEM BITCHES AND MAKE 2 OF THE LOWRIDERS AND 2 HIGH RIDERS! LOL. BEST OF BOTH WORLDS..
> ...


que bola asere cual es el drama


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 1 2008, 06:43 PM~11236651
> *que bola asere cual es el drama
> *


LOL. NO DRAMA.... JUST CLEARIN UP I AINT FUCKING NOBODY!!! LOL. READ LIKE 4 PAGES BEFORE THIS ONE.... CALVIN TALKING SHIT BOUT US G0-BODYS AND PINK86REGAL STANDING UP......AND I GOT HIS BACK.... WE BITH GOT REGALS...

HAKUNA MATATAA ******!!!LOL

WUT U UP TO, FOOL? GOT SUM STICKY ICKY???? I NEED! LOL.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 1 2008, 04:26 PM~11236532
> *Tight Work On The Drop Top But Lets See IT In Action And On A An Actual Model But Good Work Looks Like It Might Work Right
> 
> THe Regal Looks Raw Too Got The Same Color As My Drop Top
> ...



lol I'm too old for that shit already. These are all model cars that I've had worked on and never finished. And I never got to put the top on a model car because the grand national model I made it for got squashed. I can probably put it on the other model that I was putting the giant wheels on...lol]
'


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 1 2008, 03:54 PM~11236743
> *lol I'm too old for that shit already. These are all model cars that I've had worked on and never finished. And I never got to put the top on a model car because the grand national model I made it for got squashed. I can probably put it on the other model that I was putting the giant wheels on...lol]
> '
> *




lol tight work tho is that a kit that they sell or is it something off ur head cuz damn ive been trying to make something similar and cant think of how to start with it


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11236601
> *whoa there buddie!!! i aint fuckin nobody !!! lmao.....
> 
> DATS WASSUP.........  sry calvin....... AINT NO G-BODY GOING FOR $1500!, ***** I WISH!! I WOULD BUY 4 OF THEM BITCHES AND MAKE 2 OF THE LOWRIDERS AND 2 HIGH RIDERS! LOL. BEST OF BOTH WORLDS..
> ...


yeah Calvin are u stupid or something...1500 :uh: ... $2000 more like it :biggrin: ...lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 05:36 PM~11236601
> *whoa there buddie!!! i aint fuckin nobody !!! lmao.....
> 
> DATS WASSUP.........  sry calvin....... g-bodys stick together..... </span>AINT NO G-BODY GOING FOR $1500!, ***** I WISH!! I WOULD BUY 4 OF THEM BITCHES AND MAKE 2 OF THE LOWRIDERS AND 2 HIGH RIDERS! LOL. BEST OF BOTH WORLDS..
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

NEVER SAID I DIDNT LIK GBODYS... PEOPLE CANT TAKE JOKES NOWADAYS OR SUMTHING.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 06:00 PM~11236792
> *yeah Calvin are u stupid or something...1500  :uh:  ... $2000 more like it  :biggrin:  ...lol
> *


LOL FINALLY SUMONE WHO CAN TAKE A JOKE :biggrin: 

WHA IT DO FRANK???


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 1 2008, 04:06 PM~11236845
> *LOL FINALLY SUMONE WHO CAN TAKE A JOKE  :biggrin:
> 
> WHA IT DO FRANK???
> *


chillin..workin on my crib...will be pickin up a project sometime in september or october.... other than that just been the same ol shit...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 06:10 PM~11236869
> *chillin..workin on my crib...will be pickin up a project sometime in september or october.... other than that just been the same ol shit...
> *


SOUNDS GOOD DAWG... U SOLD DA LAC?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

still got this 85 regal for sale $500 obo or trade for hydraulics stuff give me a call 754 244 3108


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 07:00 PM~11236792
> *yeah Calvin are u stupid or something...1500  :uh:  ... $2000 more like it  :biggrin:  ...lol
> *



OH SHIT.....WATCH OUT EVERYBODY!!! ANOTHER FUCKIN HATER!!

***** DIS DONT EVEN CONCERN UR GAY ASS. U THINK U FUNNY WIT UR G-BODY JOKES??
WTF
DAMMM CALVIN GOT THE DUMBEST FRIENDS IN THE M.I.A.
Y U TALKING SHIT BOUT G-BODYS??? U MUST HAVE SOMETHING STUCK UP UR ASS TO BE TALKING LIKE DUMB ASS CALVIN....

GUESS U WANNA GET RUNNED OVA TOO?LOL

U DONT HEAR US TALKING SHIT BOUT THEM GAS GUZZLIN CADDI;S RIGHT?????
AIGHT THEN ... SHUT THE FUCK UP WIT UR STUPID ASS....

TAKE DAT GAY SHIT TO CALVINS CRIB WANKSTA***


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 1 2008, 04:13 PM~11236883
> *SOUNDS GOOD DAWG... U SOLD DA LAC?
> *


which one?? the big body?? yeah got rid of it ... had a cutty for a lil while but sold that 2 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 04:14 PM~11236898
> *OH SHIT.....WATCH OUT EVERYBODY!!! ANOTHER FUCKIN HATER!!
> 
> ***** DIS DONT EVEN CONCERN UR GAY ASS. U THINK U FUNNY WIT UR G-BODY JOKES??
> ...


uh oh....u are almost tru to ur name...u just gotta fit the word internet somewhere in there....dont get ur big ol panties in a bunch....i've had my share of g-bodies and my next project is gonna be a g=body. No-1 dissed ur car or any-1's car...but u cna find a clean ass g-body for $2000

oh just to get the record str8...im far from gay babygirl!!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 06:14 PM~11236898
> *OH SHIT.....WATCH OUT EVERYBODY!!! ANOTHER FUCKIN HATER!!
> 
> ***** DIS DONT EVEN CONCERN UR GAY ASS. U THINK U FUNNY WIT UR G-BODY JOKES??
> ...


GO SMOKE SOME WEED ***** U NEED 2 CHILL WIT DEM WORDS :uh:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 1 2008, 04:21 PM~11236941
> *GO SMOKE SOME WEED ***** U NEED 2 CHILL WIT DEM WORDS :uh:
> *


dont even sweat that...them words dont phaze me...to old for cyber thuggin :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:14 PM~11236898
> *OH SHIT.....WATCH OUT EVERYBODY!!! ANOTHER FUCKIN HATER!!
> 
> ***** DIS DONT EVEN CONCERN UR GAY ASS. U THINK U FUNNY WIT UR G-BODY JOKES??
> ...


damn slow down gansta girl lol thats the homie frank this tha internet we all like 2 do a lil bit of shyt talkin...dont take nuthin 2 the heart... either way wasup :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 06:14 PM~11236899
> *which one?? the big body?? yeah got rid of it ... had a cutty for a lil while but sold that 2  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN DAT LAC WAS TITE MAN.. IMMA BE LOOKIN IN A COUPLE MONTHS FOR SUMTHING 2.. PROLLY ANOTHER LAC :biggrin: :biggrin: SHIT ARE ADDICTING


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:14 PM~11236898
> *OH SHIT.....WATCH OUT EVERYBODY!!! ANOTHER FUCKIN HATER!!
> 
> ***** DIS DONT EVEN CONCERN UR GAY ASS. U THINK U FUNNY WIT UR G-BODY JOKES??
> ...


not about cadillac:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 07:19 PM~11236927
> *uh oh....u are almost tru to ur name...u just gotta fit the word internet somewhere in there....dont get ur big ol panties in a bunch....i've had my share of g-bodies and my next project is gonna be a g=body. No-1 dissed ur car or any-1's car...but u cna find a clean ass g-body for $2000
> 
> oh just to get the record str8...im far from gay babygirl!!!!
> *



LMAO...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AIGHT... DATS WUT I THOUGHT *****..... G-BODYS STICK TOTHER!

HAKUNA MATATAA BITCH!.

W.E. IM JUST BEING REAL.... IF U CANT HANDLE IT THEN U AINT READY!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 04:23 PM~11236960
> *damn slow down gansta girl lol thats the homie frank this tha internet we all like 2 do a lil bit of shyt talkin...dont take nuthin 2 the heart... either way wasup :biggrin:
> *


just like i told calvin...dont sweat it...it's all good...been in this shit 2 long and way to old to fight on a computer...but i appreciate it though homie


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

just letting everyone know about a show put on by good times car club here in sebring florida.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 07:23 PM~11236960
> *damn slow down gansta girl lol thats the homie frank this tha internet we all like 2 do a lil bit of shyt talkin...dont take nuthin 2 the heart... either way wasup :biggrin:
> *



HE GOT HIMSELF INTO SUMTHANG DAT DIDNT CONCERN HIM.....
IT WAS BETWEEN PINK86REGAL AND "CALVIN".....

WHERE THE FUCK U BEEN AT *****?? U STILL IN HAWAII??
LOL..
UR PHONES DISCONNECTED?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 04:25 PM~11236977
> *LMAO...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> AIGHT... DATS WUT I THOUGHT *****..... G-BODYS STICK TOTHER!
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 07:25 PM~11236976
> *not about cadillac:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL. MA *****, I WAIST MAD GAS SO I KNOW THE CADDI MUST DRINK IT LIKE WATER.LOL.... HAKUNA MATATAA :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 31 2008, 04:23 PM~11226015
> *yo why the fuck is everyone complaining about the gas?? If you cant afford the gas to drive down south then get the fuck out the game because your never gonna be able to build a car.  Thats what this game is about, whos willing to spend the most fucking bread.  Fuck all that shit about building your own shit, and 13s and 22s and all that bullshit...if you aint got your fucking money right then there is no point in doing shit.  SO stop bitching about the gas.
> Those fools who go burning out and shit all got self esteem issues and dont have the love to handle the maintenance of juice or the bread.  And im not talking about ****** like those in Elegance...those candys, with big motors and big rims I know cost money so them and those who build cars like them are the exception.
> 
> ...


since when did lowriding mean if u cant afford tha gas 2 get out the game... homie i dont know u or aint tryna disrespect u but remember...not every1 got mommy n daddy behind them to spot them with bread everytime they need it...and all cars aint g-body v6s... sum of us got v8s with 4.10 a gallon of gas... i myself have went to the cutler ridge hangouts....but i wont go out there every thursday...but like i said just cuz u aint got gas 2 go to tha hangout dont mean shyt...kuz ppl do gotta pay bills... but lemme ask u this... youve been to tha hialeah hangouts???/if so in what car???


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

CAlvin heres some pics of one of my old GAS GUSSLING caddies :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 07:27 PM~11236988
> *just like i told calvin...dont sweat it...it's all good...been in this shit 2 long and way to old to fight on a computer...but i appreciate it though homie
> *


its cool homie how u been how everythjin with tha family


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 06:33 PM~11237027
> *CAlvin heres some pics of one of my old GAS GUSSLING caddies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER SEEIN DAT AT UR JOB WAAAAAAY BACK..FIRST 3 WHEEL I EVER SEEN..MY CUZIN N BROTHER DIDNT GET WHY I LIKED IT LOL BUT I WAS LIKE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 07:29 PM~11237000
> *:roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: ***** SMOKE ONE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 07:33 PM~11237026
> *since when did lowriding mean if u cant afford tha gas 2 get out the game... homie i dont know u or aint tryna disrespect u but remember...not every1 got mommy n daddy behind them to spot them with bread everytime they need it...and all cars aint g-body v6s... sum of us got v8s with 4.10 a gallon of gas... i myself have went to  the cutler ridge hangouts....but i wont go out there every thursday...but like i said just cuz u aint got gas 2 go to tha hangout dont mean shyt...kuz ppl do gotta pay bills... but lemme ask u this... youve been to tha hialeah hangouts???/if so in what car???
> *


my mommy n daddy helps me :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

after that i had this....it was black when i bought it but i wrecked it going to a hangout so i flipped the whole car and did it pearl white with the pink...dont have any other pics of it handy when it was black...on some discs somewhere


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:28 PM~11236995
> *HE GOT HIMSELF INTO SUMTHANG DAT DIDNT CONCERN HIM.....
> IT WAS BETWEEN PINK86REGAL AND "CALVIN".....
> 
> ...


lol my gansta got jokes... lol yea...my phone aint disconected i was drunk and went in `the beach with it... so im in need of another metro phone when i get bak lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 04:35 PM~11237041
> *its cool homie  how u been how everythjin with tha family
> *


everything is goin good...house is almsot done so then i can start on a car :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 07:35 PM~11237046
> *my mommy n daddy helps me  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea riight!!!! lol we talkin bout people like ur boy!!!lol u know who im talkin bout lol... w/e fuck it lol... wasup wit u whiteboy when there gunna be another brewskie night!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 04:35 PM~11237045
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:  uffin:  ***** SMOKE ONE
> *


sorry stopped that aloooong time ago...got bigger n better things 2 do with my $$$ and time


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 04:35 PM~11237046
> *my mommy n daddy helps me  :biggrin:
> *


x2 mines to shittttt!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90, HoLcOmb KuStomZ, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY,
the big aces


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 1 2008, 07:41 PM~11237091
> *x2 mines to shittttt!!!!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you a fool white boy


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 07:42 PM~11237100
> *you a fool white boy
> *


lol nawww he 4 real! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 07:39 PM~11237076
> *everything is goin good...house is almsot done so then i can start on a car  :biggrin:
> *


thats good homioe... least u got ur shyt str8 and on pont ... i see the dogs are doing good :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2008, 07:41 PM~11237090
> *sorry stopped that aloooong time ago...got bigger n better things 2 do with my $$$ and time
> *


AIGHT ***** ... DO U.....
BUT IMA SMOKE ME A FAT ASS ONE! 

LOL.

HAKUNA MATATAA


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:46 PM~11237124
> *AIGHT ***** ... DO U.....
> BUT IMA SMOKE ME A FAT ASS ONE!
> 
> ...


let me take a hit


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 07:37 PM~11237065
> *lol my gansta got jokes... lol yea...my phone aint disconected i was drunk and went in `the beach with it... so im in need of another metro phone when i get bak lol
> *



DAMMMMM, WONDER WUT U WERE DOIN AT THE BEACH??? LMAO....

U SHOULDA BOUGHT THE PHONE I WAS SELLIN DUMMY... BUT OH WELL, SO WUT? U GONNA GET A NEW ONE OR SOMETHING???
I KNOW SOMEONE WHO SELLING THEIRS BUT ITA AN OLD VERSION OF THE AUDIOVOX FLIP...... LIKE A BIG ASS MOTO RAZER...LOL. I DONT THINK U WOULD WANT IT UNLESS U DESPERATE...LOL.. ITS CHEAP...


DAMMMMMMMM ITS DEED UP IN HERE!!LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 07:49 PM~11237142
> *let me take a hit
> *



U SEE!! DATS Y I SHOW ALOT OF LOVE AND RESPECT BLVDACES.....
THEY SHOW LOVE BACK.......

I GOT U *****..... NICE , TIGHT , FAT OL' BLUNT OF THAT FIRE SHIT.LOL.

  :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 04:42 PM~11237100
> *you a fool white boy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:49 PM~11237145
> *DAMMMMM, WONDER WUT U WERE DOIN AT THE BEACH??? LMAO....
> 
> U SHOULDA BOUGHT THE PHONE I WAS SELLIN DUMMY... BUT OH WELL, SO WUT? U GONNA GET A NEW ONE OR SOMETHING???
> ...


 i was but fuk it...yea when i get bakk i need 2 jump 0n 1...imma seee if i get a better 1 but if i kant then ill holla at chu...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SWITCHHITTER
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 04:54 PM~11237181
> *SWITCHHITTER
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que bola ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 07:53 PM~11237176
> *i was but fuk it...yea when i get bakk i need 2 jump 0n 1...imma seee if i get a better 1 but if i kant then ill holla at chu...
> *



WHEN DO U FLY BACK IN FROM UR VACATION IN HAWAII? 
LMAO....
KEEPIN IT REALZ.LOL.

THEY GIVING AWAY FREE MICKIES" IN THE HOOD!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAMMM CALVIN... U MIGHTY QUITE OVA THERE?
LOL
DONT CRY *****... IT WILL BE OK....
LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 1 2008, 07:55 PM~11237188
> *Que bola ...
> *


I like that fool :biggrin: 
Class In Session ***** !... Watch Me And Learn Something..


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 04:46 PM~11237121
> *thats good homioe... least u got ur shyt str8 and on pont ... i see the dogs are doing good  :biggrin:
> *


lol..those bitches are like my kids.... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:55 PM~11237193
> *WHEN DO U FLY BACK IN FROM UR VACATION IN HAWAII?
> LMAO....
> KEEPIN IT REALZ.LOL.
> ...


Hawaii this white boy in HIALEAH somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 04:57 PM~11237209
> *I like that fool  :biggrin:
> Class In Session ***** !... Watch Me And Learn Something..
> *


lol... got it from my boy PLIES.. wat watch DIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 07:59 PM~11237224
> *Hawaii this white boy in HIALEAH somewhere :biggrin:
> *



LMAO.... I KNOW.... ITS AN INSIDE JOKE..... HE PROBABLY DRINKIN A MICKIE RIGHT NA.LOL..

DAT LYIN ASS *****.....LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 07:53 PM~11237176
> *i was but fuk it...yea when i get bakk i need 2 jump 0n 1...imma seee if i get a better 1 but if i kant then ill holla at chu...
> *



PUFF, PUFF FOR U??????

WHEN TITO TAKES A PUFF....
HE:
DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT , DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT LIKE FLO RIDA SAID! LOL

BE A G" *****, SMOKE ONE !


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAAAAANDO
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 06:57 PM~11237206
> *DAMMM CALVIN... U MIGHTY QUITE OVA THERE?
> LOL
> DONT CRY *****... IT WILL BE OK....
> ...


LOL CRY OVER WHA???


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

bulldogging like a motherfucker..... SWITCHITTER


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 07:59 PM~11237224
> *Hawaii this white boy in HIALEAH somewhere :biggrin:
> *


YO, U KNOW ANYONE WIT SUM STICKY ASS ICKY???LOL
THE STICKYEST OF THE ICKY *****. ITS A CELEBRATION!
RICK JAMES BITCH!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 08:12 PM~11237304
> *YO, U KNOW ANYONE WIT SUM STICKY ASS ICKY???LOL
> THE STICKYEST OF THE ICKY *****. ITS A CELEBRATION!
> RICK JAMES BITCH!
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 05:07 PM~11237274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao....awwww helll naw... you is a str8 up clown *****, there is no doubt about it... :biggrin: :biggrin: .. but that shit is bulldogging, that car must be an Ace to be bulldoggin like that...lol :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 1 2008, 06:13 PM~11236890
> *still got this 85 regal for sale $500 obo or trade for hydraulics stuff give me a call 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 08:13 PM~11237316
> *:0
> *


*****, DAT DAVE CHAPPELLE IF OFF DA CHAIN! LMAO...
NO, BUT SERIOUSLY.... LOL. DO U?
THE PEEPS I KNOW LIVE TOO DAM FAR....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 1 2008, 07:13 PM~11236890
> *still got this 85 regal for sale $500 obo or trade for hydraulics stuff give me a call 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


A [email protected]$TA BITCH85 there a G BODY for $500 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 08:15 PM~11237327
> ******, DAT DAVE CHAPPELLE IF OFF DA CHAIN! LMAO...
> NO, BUT SERIOUSLY.... LOL. DO U?
> THE PEEPS I KNOW LIVE TOO DAM FAR....
> *


opa-locka :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 08:16 PM~11237334
> *opa-locka :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 WHY U TELLIN ME $500.??
U WANT ME TO BUY IT AND FLIP IT INTO A LOWRIDER???LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 08:16 PM~11237334
> *opa-locka :biggrin:
> *


DAT REGAL NEED ALOT OF WORK,,,, RIGHT NOW IM NOT EVEN DONE WIT MINES.... AFTER THE WHOLE TRUNK PHENOMENON*, LOL, U'LL SEE AT THE SHOW...I STILL GOT PUT IN A NEW ENGINE .... THEN "THAT" WILL BE MY LAST THING SO I CAN BE HAPPY...COMPLETE..... MAYBE IN THE FUTURE GET IT REPAINTED......IT GOT SUM HATER SCRATCHES.... LOL.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 08:19 PM~11237348
> *:0  :0 WHY U TELLIN ME $500.??
> U WANT ME TO BUY IT AND FLIP IT INTO A LOWRIDER???LOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you said it BEST OF BOTH WORLDS..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 1 2008, 08:23 PM~11237379
> *you said it BEST OF BOTH WORLDS..
> *


LOL. TRU.TRU... I WISH... I'LL MAKE DAT MY DAILY...FUCK IT... BUT ITS A MONEY THANG...... I MIGHT BE YOUNG BUT I GOT MY OWN CRIB , MY OWN RIDE, MY OWN SHIT SO U KNOW HOW DAT GOES....
I.N.D.E.P.E.N.D.E.N.T.
LOL
GOTTA LOVE THE LOWRIDERS THOU!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:29 PM~11237426
> *LOL. TRU.TRU... I WISH... I'LL MAKE DAT MY DAILY...FUCK IT... BUT ITS A MONEY THANG...... I MIGHT BE YOUNG BUT I GOT MY OWN CRIB , MY OWN RIDE, MY OWN SHIT SO U KNOW HOW DAT GOES....
> I.N.D.E.P.E.N.D.E.N.T.
> LOL
> ...


u the girl with the blue regal on 20s ?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 08:47 PM~11237556
> *u the girl with the blue regal on 20s ?
> *



NOPE.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:51 PM~11237578
> *NOPE.
> *


ok?!?!
SWITCHHITTER What they do?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 08:53 PM~11237593
> *ok?!?!
> 
> *


MY REGALS TEAL (HALF GREENISH /BLUEISH) AND I GOT 22'S.... BUT SUM PEOPLE SAY THEY LOOK LIKE 4'S... CUZ OF THE LIFT JOBS....
WHY? WASSUP???


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 08:53 PM~11237593
> *ok?!?!
> SWITCHHITTER What they do?
> *


I USED TO HAVE 20'S , DAYTONS.... I HAD THE SPOKES PAINTED TEAL TOO. BUT IM SELLING THOSE.... U CAN PAINT THEM WATEVER KOLOR U WANT AND THEY GOT THE KROME LIP.... WITH TIRES AND UNIVERSAL ADAPTORS FOR $200.

ANYONE WANNA BUY??LOL


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 05:33 PM~11237026
> *since when did lowriding mean if u cant afford tha gas 2 get out the game... homie i dont know u or aint tryna disrespect u but remember...not every1 got mommy n daddy behind them to spot them with bread everytime they need it...and all cars aint g-body v6s... sum of us got v8s with 4.10 a gallon of gas... i myself have went to  the cutler ridge hangouts....but i wont go out there every thursday...but like i said just cuz u aint got gas 2 go to tha hangout dont mean shyt...kuz ppl do gotta pay bills... but lemme ask u this... youve been to tha hialeah hangouts???/if so in what car???
> *


why is everyone crying about the fucking gas comment?? can you afford the gas?? can you afford to drive down to C. Ridge?? if you can ( and I know you can because I saw you out there one day) then dont say shit about it. Don't take the shit so fucking literal. Let me spell it out for EVERYONE....with the gas comment....I was saying....that if you cant afford 30 bucks in your car to head to a hangout or whatever, how do you ever plan to spend 10k and up on a lolow or highrider or whatever it is your building? Your not building your car for the drive way right? That's my case.

I know everyone has bills, i know everyone got shit to take care of: insurance, bills, house payments w/e but if your building a multi-thousand dollar car to play with why are you complaining about gas?

Don't say anything to me about driving v8s...i drive a 6 liter V8 truck to work everyday, i live in cutler ridge and i work on NW 79th street in North Miami Beach with no company gas and no parent funded gas card.

I'll admit i've been out the game for awhile...but everyone who REALLY knows me...which is maybe 5 ****** on here...I've always been down to drive anywhere...I used to even go to tower shops on a weekly basis and thats a tad of a jump over hialeah, but i aint got no beef with hialeah. I grew up there and the majority of the ****** in this shit live there and Im happy to associate myself with them when i say im from Miami. So like you said, you don't know me, so please don't assume.

No disrespect homie, but you did disrespect a little, but its cool. I'm way to level headed to take computer shit to heart. Keep building that lincoln, i think its bad as fuck.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 08:53 PM~11237593
> *ok?!?!
> *


HERES A PIC.... HOPE IT COMES OUT......











AND DIS WAS BEFORE WHEN I USED TO HAVE THE DAYTONS....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: caprice ridah, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, 93FLEETfrm561, M.Fuentes, *TiggerLS*




:buttkick:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 07:55 PM~11237604
> *MY REGALS TEAL (HALF GREENISH /BLUEISH) AND I GOT 22'S.... BUT SUM PEOPLE SAY THEY LOOK LIKE 4'S... CUZ OF THE LIFT JOBS....
> WHY? WASSUP???
> *


i thought they looked kinda small but it looks ok, better than my car


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:05 PM~11237687
> *i thought they looked kinda small but it looks ok, better than my car
> *



THANX  DATS WASSUP.... IF U SEE IT INPERSON U PROBABLY WOULD SAY 4'S TOO. LLOL. WHERE U SEEN MY CAR AT OR WHERE U KNOW ME FROM?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 1 2008, 08:58 PM~11237626
> *why is everyone crying about the fucking gas comment??  can you afford the gas?? can you afford to drive down to C. Ridge?? if you can ( and I know you can because I saw you out there one day) then dont say shit about it.  Don't take the shit so fucking literal.  Let me spell it out for EVERYONE....with the gas comment....I was saying....that if you cant afford 30 bucks in your car to head to a hangout or whatever, how do you ever plan to spend 10k and up on a lolow or highrider or whatever it is your building? Your not building your car for the drive way right? That's my case.
> 
> I know everyone has bills, i know everyone got shit to take care of: insurance, bills, house payments w/e but if your building a multi-thousand dollar car to play with why are you complaining about gas?
> ...


i feeel u...if a ***** buildin a low low then a lil gas 2 ride shouldnt be a problem... u got that right... i liked the c.r. hangout got 2 see alot of diff lo los out there...but i guess ppl just got diff opinions or are just scared for a change...w.e it is than it is... me ive just never been tha type of person to go every single week 2 a hangout...but w/e like u said homie not 2 assume... i wasnt talkin bout me when i ade the comment just a comment in general and if u feel disrespected in any way u misunderstood it aint mean none in no way... u right i dont know u i aint been around 2 long but like i said 2 each his own... i guess i just prefer ridin on tha weekbds 2 tha beach knowin i aint gotta work tha next day... and thanks for tha lincoln comment


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MY DAWG DANNNY IN THA HOUSE!!!!! LOL WASUP FOOL


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 08:08 PM~11237709
> *THANX   DATS WASSUP.... IF U SEE IT INPERSON U PROBABLY WOULD SAY 4'S TOO. LLOL. WHERE U SEEN MY CAR AT OR WHERE U KNOW ME FROM?
> *


i saw the car in person sweetie at that show at tropical park

impala SS Rear End with disk brakes for the hater








yea i'll paint them later fuckers


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:18 PM~11237769
> *i saw the car in person sweetie at that show at tropical park
> 
> impala SS Rear End with disk brakes for the hater
> ...


OOOHH. OK.... U MUST OF BEEN HIGH IF U THOUGHT THEY 20'S...LOL...
JUST KIDDING... SO WASSUP... U GOING TO THE BIG SHOW AUG.10????


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

yea i need ricardo to touch up my fender fuckin with these ugly ass 22s one fell off and messed up my passenger side fender, so off to u-pick it is


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 06:14 PM~11237741
> *MY DAWG DANNNY IN THA HOUSE!!!!! LOL WASUP FOOL
> *


NOTHING ***** HERE CHILLIN BORED :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:22 PM~11237788
> *yea i need ricardo to touch up my fender fuckin with these ugly ass 22s one fell off and messed up my passenger side fender, so off to u-pick it is
> 
> 
> ...



STR8.STR8......
GOTTA SHOW THE LOVE.......


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

aprende y sorprende ...candy please no regulators if im going to hurt my body i want da best...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 1 2008, 09:46 PM~11237944
> *aprende y sorprende
> *


 OTRAVEZ!!! WASSUP???
APRENDE Y SORPRENDE 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 31 2008, 09:42 PM~11228995
> *HAKUNA MATATAAAA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 08:22 PM~11237788
> *yea i need ricardo to touch up my fender fuckin with these ugly ass 22s one fell off and messed up my passenger side fender, so off to u-pick it is
> 
> 
> ...


WUZZA P, WHA U BEEN UP 2 *****? STILL MIAMI LYFE ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 1 2008, 08:57 PM~11238027
> *WUZZA P, WHA U BEEN UP 2 *****? STILL MIAMI LYFE ***** :biggrin:
> *


chillin papa que vuerta?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:16 PM~11238177
> *chillin papa que vuerta?
> *


AQUI ASERE JUST BEEN WORKIN ALL DIS TIME STAKIN BREAD. U KNO ME ON DAT COME UP *****.. U STILL STAY N DA NORTH?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

que bola aseres


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

pic's from last night


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 07:33 PM~11238274
> *pic's from last night
> 
> 
> ...


boy dat dunky dunk off da hook :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 10:33 PM~11238274
> *pic's from last night
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS HOMIE! HOW U BEEN?
JUST SHOWING SUM LOVE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HOW FUNNY... WERE THE ONLY 2 IN HERE... ON A FRIDAY NIGHT...AINT DAT A BITCH.

MR.FUN IN PARADISE???
BIG THANGZ POPPIN"[/COLOR]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 11:03 PM~11238450
> *NICE PICS HOMIE! HOW U BEEN?
> JUST SHOWING SUM LOVE
> *


Thankz IM doing vary good...how's ur trunk setup comeing along


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SUP PHIL??? LET ME GUESS, U EDITING SUM PICS? LMAO.... HHOW U BEEN?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 1 2008, 11:00 PM~11238426
> *boy dat dunky dunk off da hook  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  ya that shit rawww I for got to get pic's of his truck setup vary clean


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 11:16 PM~11238514
> *Thankz IM doing vary good...how's ur trunk setup comeing along
> *


THANX FOR ASKING, ITS COMING ALONG NICE! IM SOO EXCITED, CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE SO I CAN KEEP CHOPPIN UP ******!! YEAH I FUCKIN SAID IT! 
KEEP HATING ON ME!!LOL. 
U'LL PROBABLY SEE IT AT THE CAR SHOW...

ANYWAYZ, WATS NEW WIT UR RIDE?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 06:04 PM~11237685
> *HERES A PIC.... HOPE IT COMES OUT......
> 
> 
> ...


i like it this reagal real clean, i give u props :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 1 2008, 11:20 PM~11238531
> *THANX FOR ASKING, ITS COMING ALONG NICE! IM SOO EXCITED, CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE SO I CAN KEEP CHOPPIN UP ******!! YEAH I FUCKIN SAID IT!
> KEEP HATING ON ME!!LOL.
> U'LL PROBABLY SEE IT AT THE CAR SHOW...
> ...


lol IM happy for you keep doing ur thing....it's nice to see a female in the car game becuase most of the females you see driveing hook'ed up car's are bugs but I gott say they doing it big with there paint jobs n airbrushin....my girlfriend even drive's a bug....my car is comeing along lil by lil :biggrin: I wann get it painted so bad but every time I think it's ready I see lil things that need to get fix with the body than again I primed it by spry can's & I daily drive the car so the sun started to crack around were I shaved the door's on the passanger side a lil but ya I already got the color pickd out ant anything crazy but it's going to be a loud color :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 1 2008, 11:59 PM~11238749
> *i like it this reagal real clean, i give u props  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANX FOR THE LOVE...
DATS WASSUP.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2008, 12:02 AM~11238765
> *lol IM happy for you keep doing ur thing....it's nice to see a female in the car game becuase most of the females you see driveing hook'ed up car's are bugs but I gott say they doing it big with there paint jobs n airbrushin....my girlfriend even drive's a bug....my car is comeing along lil by lil  :biggrin: I wann get it painted so bad but every time I think it's ready I see lil things that need to get fix with the body than again I primed it by spry can's & I daily drive the car so the sun started to crack around were I shaved the door's on the passanger side a lil but ya I already got the color pickd out ant anything crazy but it's going to be a loud color  :cheesy:
> *



INTRESTIN....WONDER HOW ITS GONNA COME OUT.....WELL, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND DONT LET NO PUSSY ASS HATERS GET TO YOU , U KNOW.....
ATLEAST U GOT A RIDE.... ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT EVEN HAVE A RIDE... OR CATCH THE BUS! LOL'


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:05 PM~11237687
> *i thought they looked kinda small but it looks ok, better than my car
> *



 MUCHAS GRACIAS! LMAO


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 09:09 PM~11238812
> *
> 
> 
> ...










man i wish i would off kept my blazer back in the days i would off had my shit sitting on 6's already but damm i got rid of it like 5 years ago.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 2 2008, 12:15 AM~11238861
> *INTRESTIN....WONDER HOW ITS GONNA COME OUT.....WELL, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND DONT LET NO PUSSY ASS HATERS GET TO YOU , U KNOW.....
> ATLEAST U GOT A RIDE.... ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT EVEN HAVE A RIDE... OR CATCH THE BUS! LOL'
> 
> *


naw I dont let ppl get the best of me :biggrin: i dont care what ppl think cuz I ant building my ride for anyone!!!!There's way to manny ppl on that shit talking tip than they let other's get the best of tham before you know they fighting over some dum shit but at the end of the day that same ***** who's hateing on you ant the person who but the time & money into building your car you did!!!!!! so why care if someone dont like your shit?????you feel me....I give everyone there props but If i dont like someone's whip I keep it to myself but that'z just me


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 09:35 PM~11238990
> *naw I dont let ppl get the best of me  :biggrin: i dont care what ppl think cuz I ant building my ride for anyone!!!!There's way to manny ppl on that shit talking tip than they let other's get the best of tham before you know they fighting over some dum shit but at the end of the day that same ***** who's hateing on you ant the person who but the time & money into building your car you did!!!!!! so why care if someone dont like your shit?????you feel me....I give everyone there props but If i dont like someone's whip I keep it to myself but that'z just me
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 2 2008, 12:22 AM~11238899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  build another one than man....I like ur caddy but if you realy miss it that much than build a new one I dont know how's ur cash floww but they cheap in the truck trader


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2008, 12:35 AM~11238990
> *naw I dont let ppl get the best of me  :biggrin: i dont care what ppl think cuz I ant building my ride for anyone!!!!There's way to manny ppl on that shit talking tip than they let other's get the best of tham before you know they fighting over some dum shit but at the end of the day that same ***** who's hateing on you ant the person who but the time & money into building your car you did!!!!!! so why care if someone dont like your shit?????you feel me....I give everyone there props but If i dont like someone's whip I keep it to myself but that'z just me
> *



WELL SAID HOMIE..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> build another one than man....I like ur caddy but if you realy miss it that much than build a new one I dont know how's ur cash floww but they cheap in the truck trader
> [/quote
> 
> thanxs man for the comment on my lac. i thought bout it dogg and i know they are cheap but i gotta finish my lac and im also building my lady's magnum too plus da rest of da bills you know wat i mean is not easy beng in this car game but fuck it !! hay que hechar pa lante asere lil by lil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > build another one than man....I like ur caddy but if you realy miss it that much than build a new one I dont know how's ur cash floww but they cheap in the truck trader
> > [/quote
> >
> > thanxs man for the comment on my lac. i thought bout it dogg and i know they are cheap but i gotta finish my lac and im also building my lady's magnum too plus da rest of da bills you know wat i mean is not easy beng in this car game but fuck it !! hay que hechar pa lante asere lil by lil
> ...


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 07:37 PM~11238297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this 1 :nicoderm:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 1 2008, 07:13 PM~11237737
> *i feeel u...if a ***** buildin a low low then a lil gas 2 ride shouldnt be a problem... u got that right... i liked the c.r. hangout got 2 see alot of diff lo los out there...but i guess ppl just got diff opinions or are just scared for a change...w.e it is than it is... me ive just never been tha type of person to go every single week 2 a hangout...but w/e like u said homie not 2 assume... i wasnt talkin bout me when i ade the comment just a comment in general and if u feel disrespected in any way u misunderstood it aint mean none in no way... u right i dont know u i aint been around 2 long but like i said 2 each his own... i guess i just prefer ridin on tha weekbds 2 tha beach knowin i aint gotta work tha next day... and thanks for tha lincoln comment
> *


its cool, no worries

and honestly, i dont think there should be hangouts every week...when u have a hang out every week people get bored of it and if they miss one there is always next week so people dont hold any value to it. It's like the collector car show at the Old Fruddruckers on 104 and US1...they only have it once a month, 1st saturday of every month, so everyone goes on that one day. I think the hangouts should be a bi-weekly thing


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BEACH BOUND TONITE.


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 2 2008, 08:14 AM~11240897
> *BEACH BOUND TONITE.
> *


 .... :yes:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 1 2008, 04:56 PM~11236766
> *lol tight work tho is that a kit that they sell or is it something off ur head cuz damn ive been trying to make something similar and cant think of how to start with it
> *



Well, I went to Warrick's Custom Hobbies and purchased a bunch of styrene, then I went out to my regal and drew out everything off my vert top and then replicated it out of styrene scaled down to the size of the roof on the model.


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

WHAT UP ERIC :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Nico Jones..... lol


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 2 2008, 11:15 AM~11241544
> *Nico Jones..... lol
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS NICO JONES


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

"nee-coe-hoe-nez" lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 2 2008, 10:19 AM~11240713
> *its cool, no worries
> 
> and honestly, i dont think there should be hangouts every week...when u have a hang out every week people get bored of it and if they miss one there is always next week so people dont hold any value to it.  It's like the collector car show at the Old Fruddruckers on 104 and US1...they only have it once a month, 1st saturday of every month, so everyone goes on that one day.  I think the hangouts should be a bi-weekly thing
> *


X2 homie.

Yea its nice to look forward everyweek to riding out and chillin wit the bois, but seriously, the reason hangouts die out, and the scene gets "weak" is cuz ppl get tired of seeing the same shit. 

I see it like this, one of the clubs that help "MAKE" the hangouts, is BLVD ACES. When they all ride out, they all come out and they all bring real nice lows, they representing the miami lowrider scene correct. I can't speak for any of em, but common sense tells me its hard to get all the members to ride out wednesday, ppl got lives n shit too u kno. So when their missing, that's like 5-6 cars missing from the hangouts, raw cars that give the hangout appeal. Same goes for other clubs. So when some are able to go, other clubs don't and so on. Having biweekly or monthly hangouts, practicly gaurentees then those hangouts, EVERYONE will be out there representing that one(or two) day(s) out the month.

I've always said a hangout biweekly or monthly would bring out more riders compared to everyweek. Hangouts biweekly/monthly and one ORGANIZED (not like the last one) rideout every month. Everyone cruising together, big. rimmers, lowriders, runners. 

If I remember correct, I think that's how the ppls in orlando do it, once a month type thing.


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

WHAT UP DRE :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Aug 2 2008, 11:24 AM~11241593
> *WHAT UP DRE  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP DOGGY. HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 2 2008, 11:27 AM~11241608
> *WUZ UP DOGGY.  HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE
> *


GOOD CANT COMPLAIN JUST CHILLIN IN THE CRIB WAITIN FOE MARV TO COME THRU AND GET COMPLICATED


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 1 2008, 05:53 PM~11237593
> *ok?!?!
> SWITCHHITTER What they do?
> *


wussup fool !....that box looking good *****!.. :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Aug 2 2008, 11:30 AM~11241622
> *GOOD CANT COMPLAIN JUST CHILLIN IN THE CRIB WAITIN FOE MARV TO COME THRU AND GET COMPLICATED
> *


HAHAHAH DE PINGA, THATS COOL. ME HERE AT THE SHOP, LIKE ALWAYS. PUTTING SOME NEW HOSES ON THE MONTE. GETTING IT READY FOR THE BEACH TONITE.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 2 2008, 11:20 AM~11241570
> *X2 homie.
> 
> Yea its nice to look forward everyweek to riding out and chillin wit the bois, but seriously, the reason hangouts die out, and the scene gets "weak" is cuz ppl get tired of seeing the same shit.
> ...


seems like this is the way for the new riders cuz back in the day every saturday night at the grove was bumper to bumper, every week at lurias was packed, checkers on bird was packed and these are just a few weekely hangouts that were goin on back in the day and week in and week out they were packed


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 12:47 PM~11234918
> *TOLD MYSELF I WOULD NEVER TOUCH MY LINCOLN ,THAT I WOULD LEAVE IT SOCK ...BUT LAST NIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT REALLY GOOD AND FUCK IT IM GOING TO BUILD IT :biggrin: (IT WONT BE STOCK ON 13S  ).......SO SINCE RIGHT NOW IM ENJOYING MY REGAL IM GOING TO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND START WORKING ON THE LINCOLN  .........COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

still got this 85 regal for sale $450 or trade for hydraulics stuff give me a call 754 244 3108


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

its 94 caprice it a 4 pump set up 12 battery rack stress point done upper a-arm extended car needs work it needs batterys only two in there now needs a 16 inch cylinder for the back driver side i have the window and the mirror askin $2,500 obo let me know


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Where are the Classic Angel guys at?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 12:47 PM~11234918
> *TOLD MYSELF I WOULD NEVER TOUCH MY LINCOLN ,THAT I WOULD LEAVE IT SOCK ...BUT LAST NIGHT I THOUGHT ABOUT REALLY GOOD AND FUCK IT IM GOING TO BUILD IT :biggrin: (IT WONT BE STOCK ON 13S  ).......SO SINCE RIGHT NOW IM ENJOYING MY REGAL IM GOING TO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND START WORKING ON THE LINCOLN  .........COMING TO A HANGOUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 2 2008, 11:37 AM~11241660
> *seems like this is the way for the new riders cuz back in the day every saturday night at the grove was bumper to bumper, every week at lurias was packed, checkers on bird was packed and these are just a few weekely hangouts that were goin on back in the day and week in and week out they were packed
> *


  I SAY WE HAVE HANGOUT ONCE A MONTH IF IT MAKES EVERYBODY HAPPY DOWN IN CUTLER RIDGE ,WHOES DOWN FOR THAT ???? IF MORE RIDERS R GONNA COME OUT THEN LETS DO THIS


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Carlos.. Find me a car to shoot tomorrow


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 2 2008, 05:56 PM~11242536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lmao


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, HEAVErollerz90, Impressive_regal, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Euro2low, CADALLAC PIMPIN', *IIMPALAA*

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got hundreds of funny photos.. and nothing to do with them lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 1 2008, 12:38 PM~11234853
> *For all your Custom Airbrush needs please feel free to contact Capone Designs
> 
> Capone Designs Airbrush Studio
> ...




Thats some nice work homie ........


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

thats true back in the days around 2001 to 03 everybody use to go out to the grove. or the beaCH.87 and bird road use to be the hang out danm miss dose days now no one wants to go no where.... the hang out at the south land mall is a good place to chill is a realy big place.. and the cops dont bother.. fuck the gas more you think about it less you spend..........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 2 2008, 05:03 PM~11243125
> *thats true back in the days around 2001 to 03 everybody use to go out to the grove. or the beaCH.87 and bird road use to be the hang out danm miss dose days now no one wants to go no where....  the hang out at the south land mall is a good place to chill is a realy big place.. and the cops dont bother.. fuck the gas more you think about it less you spend..........
> *


i go back just a lil bit more...i started hittin the grove in a ride back in 97 or 98...uso, s2n,elegance(lowriders), classic angels, individuals, sweat it just 2 name a few clubs that were out there on a regular basis


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

MARLINS STADIUM

NEW MARLIN STADIUM. CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

Beach bound tonight, im driving the truck and my boii taking my 63... peace


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

I DUNNO WHY EVERY1 IS COMPLAINING ABOUT HANGOUTS

DADE COUNTY IS FUCKIN BIG ENOUGH 2 HAVE 2 HANGOUTS ON THE SAME DAY

WHY IS EVERY1 CRYING ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 2 2008, 09:24 PM~11243421
> *MARLINS STADIUM
> 
> NEW MARLIN STADIUM. CHECK IT OUT.
> *


pretty bad ass. is it a fosho thing? lovin the roof.


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

87 CUTLASS 4 SALE ON ..$ 1000 FIRM PM ME FOR QUESTIONS OR CONTACT INFO
WILL TRY TO POST UP A PIC AS SOON AS I CAN


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

wow actually dead....
and they say lowriding is dead hahaha


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 2 2008, 09:58 PM~11243555
> *pretty bad ass. is it a fosho thing? lovin the roof.
> *



Video of the model for the *failed Ballpark *at the Orange Bowl proposal.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, REST IN PEACE c.c, *81_Monte_Pimpin*, IIMPALAA, bigchevysandbusas 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 2 2008, 09:28 AM~11240581
> *more pics of this 1  :nicoderm:
> *


I have pics of it but they cam out bad


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrAnGe CaDi_@Aug 2 2008, 04:36 PM~11242983
> *FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> 
> ...


damn i like this car!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 2 2008, 07:57 PM~11243545
> *I DUNNO WHY EVERY1 IS COMPLAINING ABOUT HANGOUTS
> 
> DADE COUNTY IS FUCKIN BIG ENOUGH 2 HAVE 2 HANGOUTS ON THE SAME DAY
> ...



the county might be big enough, but how many people build these types of cars that are willing to go to hangouts?? not enough consistently fill both


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, REST IN PEACE c.c, 81_Monte_Pimpin, IIMPALAA, bigchevysandbusas 


:wave: SAK PASE?!?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 3 2008, 11:38 AM~11246241
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, REST IN PEACE c.c, 81_Monte_Pimpin, IIMPALAA, bigchevysandbusas
> :wave:  SAK PASE?!?!
> *


man I called you fool but maybe was out anywayz hit me up


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 31 2008, 02:06 PM~11226462
> *Oscar.. you know that dude?
> *


i think da question is what car you got BALLER! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

went to the chromer on fri and he had diz up on the wall


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 2 2008, 09:32 PM~11244344
> *damn i like this car!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 3 2008, 12:11 AM~11244649
> *the county might be big enough, but how many people build these types of cars that are willing to go to hangouts?? not enough consistently fill both
> *



oh they do build them they just dont take them out no more.......


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 3 2008, 11:54 AM~11246891
> *went to the chromer on fri and he had diz up on the wall
> 
> 
> ...


thats my ***** cadavids frame....that picture was at action right??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 3 2008, 12:48 PM~11247437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Aug 2 2008, 07:03 PM~11243578
> *87 CUTLASS 4 SALE ON ..$ 1000 FIRM PM ME FOR QUESTIONS OR CONTACT INFO
> WILL TRY TO POST UP A PIC AS SOON AS I CAN
> *


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

yea


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 2 2008, 07:24 PM~11243421
> *MARLINS STADIUM
> 
> NEW MARLIN STADIUM. CHECK IT OUT.
> *



That's the old one from a couple years ago. They haven't released the new designs yet. They are holding back until after the lawsuit. But now with the lawsuit going on for so long, it could be in jeopardy.


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 3 2008, 06:26 PM~11249069
> *That's the old one from a couple years ago. They haven't released the new designs yet. They are holding back until after the lawsuit. But now with the lawsuit going on for so long, it could be in jeopardy.
> *


 tell us eric what lawsuit


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

STILL GOT THE BAG SETUP FOR SALE!! $400 FIRM


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

still got this 85 regal for sale $450 or trade for hydraulics stuff give me a call 754 244 3108


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 3 2008, 09:38 PM~11249593
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Aug 3 2008, 08:20 AM~11246155
> *TTT
> *



WHAT UP JESUS.......HOWS EVERYTHING UP YOUR WAY........


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

so wheres da hangout goin be dis week?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Aug 3 2008, 07:32 PM~11249106
> *tell us eric what lawsuit
> 
> *



Dick head Norman Braman (the owner of Braman Honda) is suing the county, and city because of the stadium. He believes that the citizens of Miami should vote for it. He's just a fucking idiot rich dick head who wants to make more money, and happens to hate the Marlins. He's tried suing for several other things, and failed. The lawsuit was expected to fail easily, but he got the first judge kicked off the case, and now the new judge is an idiot and doesn't know what to do, so she's sending it to a higher court, which will delay the process, and could cause the stadium to not be built in time for the 2011 season.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good Morning! MAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2008, 03:25 AM~11252321
> *Dick head Norman Braman (the owner of Braman Honda) is suing the county, and city because of the stadium. He believes that the citizens of Miami should vote for it. He's just a fucking idiot rich dick head who wants to make more money, and happens to hate the Marlins. He's tried suing for several other things, and failed. The lawsuit was expected to fail easily, but he got the first judge kicked off the case, and now the new judge is an idiot and doesn't know what to do, so she's sending it to a higher court, which will delay the process, and could cause the stadium to not be built in time for the 2011 season.
> *


I WAS JUST FUCKIN WIT U I GUESS SARCASM ONLY WORKS IN PERSON
:twak: :twak:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2008, 11:00 PM~11251543
> *WHAT UP JESUS.......HOWS EVERYTHING UP YOUR WAY........
> *


NOT MUCH EVIL JUST JULLIN ....ITS WAS ALRIGHT JUST LONG MY DOGG HAD ME COMPIOCATED 2 NIGHTS NO SLEEP .......ILL SEE YA NEXT MEETING 
:thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

GOOD MORNING MIAMI


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 1 2008, 01:47 PM~11235521
> *
> *


WUS UP BIG EVIL CALL ME ASAP HOMIE ITS TYME TO DO THE DAMN THANG 
HIT ME UP ASAP!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 4 2008, 02:00 AM~11252258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is hard right there :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2008, 10:35 AM~11253744
> *that bitch is hard right there  :0
> *


if it wasn't for the stupid dish and the big ass numbers :uh: but the rest of it was doing ok


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 4 2008, 09:45 AM~11253844
> *if it wasn't for the stupid dish and the big ass numbers :uh:  but the rest of it was doing ok
> *


is an inside joke that's why it looks like that


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone want this $100
1980 turbo monte carlo louver


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 4 2008, 12:49 PM~11254500
> *anyone want these $100
> 1980 turbo monte carlo louver
> 
> ...



learn to write


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 4 2008, 01:52 PM~11254526
> *learn to write
> *


i think its only 1


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 4 2008, 10:57 AM~11254580
> *i think its only 1
> *


it is only one


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

...........


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

NOW WHERE THE HANGOUT GONG TO BE.... :dunno: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

take a look @ my boy @ the track. 1st twin turbo roadie

roadie vs. mustang

roadie burnout

roadie after burnout


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 4 2008, 04:06 PM~11255885
> *take a look @ my boy @ the track. 1st twin turbo roadie
> 
> roadie vs. mustang
> ...


 :biggrin: bitch is fast


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

does anyone have a bass knob for an amp. that theyre not using??
let me know


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone down here.. do graphic design work? I need to make a watermark of a signature.. =/


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 4 2008, 04:19 PM~11256009
> *does anyone have a bass knob for an amp. that theyre not using??
> let me know
> *


what amp?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 4 2008, 01:39 PM~11256160
> *what amp?
> *


audiobahn


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anybody do fiberglass? i wanna do my rear package tray ....something simple not to krazy... that aint too expensive....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 4 2008, 05:49 PM~11256747
> *FRIENDS DON'T FRIENDS NAME THERE DOGS (UGA) DEAD BULLDOGS ARE A PRIME EXAMPLE*


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 3 2008, 02:55 PM~11247738
> *looks bad ass
> *


thats an old UCE car...took my ***** Cadavid like 3 years to build that shit working at Publix! That ***** loved this shit for real.

its a Low Lyfe car now though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 4 2008, 04:06 PM~11255885
> *take a look @ my boy @ the track. 1st twin turbo roadie
> 
> roadie vs. mustang
> ...


vary nice


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 4 2008, 03:09 PM~11256979
> *anybody do fiberglass? i wanna do my rear package tray ....something simple not to krazy... that aint too expensive....
> *


with what on it speakers?painted?wrapped in material?need to know to shoot u a p.r.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SWITCHHITTER
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER :loco:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Aug 4 2008, 08:31 PM~11260344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que Bola !!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 4 2008, 11:52 PM~11260564
> *you a fool... :guns:
> 
> Que Bola !!
> *




CHILLIN...CHILLIN.......


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 4 2008, 11:31 PM~11260344
> *SWITCHITTER :loco:
> *


LOL. WUT IT DO FOOL? LOL..... JUST FINISHED SMOKING ONE....U???


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 4 2008, 10:13 PM~11259403
> *with what on it speakers?painted?wrapped in material?need to know to shoot u a p.r.
> *



2 speaker holes on tha ends...stock just fiberglass wit the chevy bowtie in the center...i aint got nothin back there n dont like tha cardboard shit...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

cum c me *****!!!! u know who u are


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

wasup evil...glad 2 see u gettin down on tha linc...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Aug 4 2008, 05:48 AM~11252552
> *NOT MUCH EVIL JUST JULLIN ....ITS WAS ALRIGHT JUST LONG  MY DOGG HAD ME COMPIOCATED 2 NIGHTS NO SLEEP .......ILL SEE YA NEXT MEETING
> :thumbsup:
> *


FOR SHO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

wasup d i see u


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, CADILLAC D, [email protected]$TA BITCH85


:biggrin: WUZ UP ***** :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 5 2008, 12:30 AM~11260991
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, CADILLAC D, [email protected]$TA BITCH85
> :biggrin: WUZ UP ***** :wave:
> *


chillen dawg ows everythin with u


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, CADILLAC D, [email protected]$TA BITCH85

:ugh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 4 2008, 09:31 PM~11261002
> *chillen dawg ows everythin with u
> *



CHILLEN 2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup *****


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

KUNG-FU???? IS DAT YOU????


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 5 2008, 12:33 AM~11261026
> *CHILLEN 2
> *


chillen s well homie... just laughin at sum shyt...wusup ed... im likin ur signature '


"IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS, YOU DOING SOMETHING WRONG"


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 4 2008, 09:37 PM~11261075
> *KUNG-FU???? IS DAT YOU????
> *


lol wats poppin g


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 5 2008, 12:42 AM~11261141
> *lol wats poppin g
> *


CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAN" :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 4 2008, 09:44 PM~11261168
> *CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAN" :biggrin:
> *


str8 thats wats up


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> chillen s well homie... just laughin at sum shyt...wusup ed... im likin ur signature '
> "IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS, YOU DOING SOMETHING WRONG"
> [/quote
> 
> true though


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Huge cash payouts for the hop & every class everybody should come up!!! Check out the website!!!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

mornin miami


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 2 2008, 05:03 PM~11243125
> *thats true back in the days around 2001 to 03 everybody use to go out to the grove. or the beaCH.87 and bird road use to be the hang out danm miss dose days now no one wants to go no where....  the hang out at the south land mall is a good place to chill is a realy big place.. and the cops dont bother.. fuck the gas more you think about it less you spend..........
> *


x2 southland mall :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

but why only south land when there is a perfectly good hangout here around the hood

like i said dade is big enough for both hangouts on the same night & could easily fill up both parking lots if they wanted 2


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 5 2008, 10:36 AM~11264564
> *but why only south land when there is a perfectly good hangout here around the hood
> 
> like i said dade is big enough for both hangouts on the same night & could easily fill up both parking lots if they wanted 2
> *


  u rite about dat,but it be betta if we just had one spot for everybody to come out once a month somethag to look forward to just like da old boys been doin it for yrs at fudrockers on us-1 lets make diz happen


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, slash, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
*

oyeeee! wussup wit wat i ask u about?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 5 2008, 11:04 AM~11264868
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, slash, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


lol to be honest with u. i havent even checked


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 5 2008, 10:41 AM~11264619
> * u rite about dat,but it be betta if we just had one spot for everybody to come out once a month somethag to look forward to just like da old boys been doin it for yrs at fudrockers on us-1 lets make diz happen
> *


y only once a month??? when the game down here was at its best there was a hangout every week....2 or 3 times a week....and like i said b4 they were packed. i guess times and ryders have changed :uh:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 5 2008, 01:48 PM~11265797
> *y only once a month??? when the game down here was at its best there was a hangout every week....2 or 3 times a week....and like i said b4 they were packed. i guess times and ryders have changed  :uh:
> *


thats obviously whats happened....not like it used to be down here by any means


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 5 2008, 02:20 PM~11265538
> *lol to be honest with u. i havent even checked
> *



thanks . pass by the crib


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

PINK86REGAL uffin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 5 2008, 02:49 PM~11266860
> *PINK86REGAL uffin:
> *


culeros!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWITCHITTER, UCEBOX352, *Fleetwood 305*

Where's My Movie At *****!!....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 5 2008, 04:31 PM~11267824
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWITCHITTER, UCEBOX352, Fleetwood 305
> 
> ...


I got u bitch :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 5 2008, 12:48 PM~11265797
> *y only once a month??? when the game down here was at its best there was a hangout every week....2 or 3 times a week....and like i said b4 they were packed. i guess times and ryders have changed  :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

WHAT UP ERIC :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
UR SISTER SAYS TO LEAVE THE FUCK DRUMS ALONE BUDDY :banghead:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Aug 5 2008, 04:47 PM~11267974
> *WHAT UP ERIC  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> UR SISTER SAYS TO LEAVE THE FUCK DRUMS ALONE BUDDY  :banghead:
> *


MY BAD FUCKIN DRUMS ALONE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup m.I.yayo


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAAAAANNNDDDO
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 5 2008, 08:51 PM~11268595
> *MAAAAANNNDDDO
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup girl


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wat up ..im lookin for a train horn ...any got any????


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 5 2008, 12:48 PM~11265797
> *y only once a month??? when the game down here was at its best there was a hangout every week....2 or 3 times a week....and like i said b4 they were packed. i guess times and ryders have changed  :uh:
> *


nah homeê gas has change. but still no matter how expensive is the gas i still go everywhere i want to go :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 5 2008, 09:18 PM~11268830
> *Sup girl
> *


finishin up workin on ma trunk...... ready to stunt. :0 :0 .......lol..... how u been?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

n e 1 got n e 8'' pistons nd 16'' pistons


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 5 2008, 12:48 PM~11265797
> *y only once a month??? when the game down here was at its best there was a hangout every week....2 or 3 times a week....and like i said b4 they were packed. i guess times and ryders have changed  :uh:
> *



x2 :yessad: :yessad:  I was looking at some old ass videos last night ,and seeing that shit brought back some serious memories  your caddy was even in the video sitting on 3...im talking about 99-2000..shits really changed :uh: im going to try to post that video up


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Aug 5 2008, 05:47 PM~11267974
> *WHAT UP ERIC  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> UR SISTER SAYS TO LEAVE THE FUCK DRUMS ALONE BUDDY  :banghead:
> *



lol, fuck that...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

can anyone on here weld aluminum? I need some shit welded, and I don't got a spool gun on my welder....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MORNIN BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 83delta88, *81_Monte_Pimpin*
:biggrin: you off today


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 5 2008, 10:30 PM~11269493
> *finishin up workin on ma trunk...... ready to stunt. :0  :0 .......lol..... how u been?
> 
> *


Chillin. Workin on the Roadie.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Opa-Locka Bound Tonite!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*,SOUND OF REVENGE, *PINK86REGAL*, *MAAANDO*, 2-Face '64


:wave: :wave: 


yea, im off today...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 6 2008, 10:50 AM~11272979
> *Opa-Locka Bound Tonite!
> *



yes sir, you know this ******'s gon be out there...whats up wit cha..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 6 2008, 07:57 AM~11273023
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,SOUND OF REVENGE, PINK86REGAL, MAAANDO, 2-Face '64
> :wave:  :wave:
> ...



wuzza


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 11:26 AM~11273199
> *wuzza
> *



chillin bro, same ol shit...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 6 2008, 10:57 AM~11273023
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,SOUND OF REVENGE, PINK86REGAL, MAAANDO, 2-Face '64
> :wave:  :wave:
> ...


4sho man let me know if you hiting up any junk yard's today fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 11:26 AM~11273199
> *wuzza
> *


chillin here check out big sexy females on myspace :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 5 2008, 12:48 PM~11265797
> *y only once a month??? when the game down here was at its best there was a hangout every week....2 or 3 times a week....and like i said b4 they were packed. i guess times and ryders have changed  :uh:
> *


"i guess times and ryders have changed :uh:"
THIS IS TRUE ALSO BECAUSE THESE SAME PEOPLE LIKE MYSELF HAVE GOTTEN A LIL BIT OLDER AND TAKEN ON A FEW MORE ADULT TASKS.BUT THAT STILL DOESNT MEAN WE ALL CANT RIDE AND DO DA DAMN THANG! ITS FINALLY GREAT TO SEE THAT NOBODY CARES FOR TRAILER QUEENS ANYMORE ITS GOIN BACK TO THE STREETS AND EVEN I MYSELF HAVENT BEEN OUT WITH ANYTHING IN A LONG TIME BUT ALL THE NEW HANGOUTS AND HYPE HAS ME WORKING ON A FEW STREET RIDES AT THE SAME TIME TO ADD TO THE LOWRIDER SCENE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 5 2008, 09:51 PM~11271116
> *x2 :yessad:  :yessad:   I was looking at some old ass videos last night ,and seeing that shit brought back some serious memories   your caddy was even in the video sitting on 3...im talking about 99-2000..shits really changed  :uh: im going to try to post that video up
> *


WUS SUP EVIL AND YEA UR QUOTE IS ON THE DINERO!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 6 2008, 10:58 AM~11273031
> *yes sir, you know this ******'s gon be out there...whats up wit cha..
> *


Chillin bra. Here workin. Trying to stack some paper. Hey check to see if you find a shell top for a 92-96 roadmaster. Hit me up if you find one. 305-986-2466


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 6 2008, 08:46 AM~11273330
> *"i guess times and ryders have changed  :uh:"
> THIS IS TRUE ALSO BECAUSE THESE SAME PEOPLE LIKE MYSELF HAVE GOTTEN A LIL BIT OLDER AND TAKEN ON A FEW MORE ADULT TASKS.BUT THAT STILL DOESNT MEAN WE ALL CANT RIDE AND DO DA DAMN THANG! ITS FINALLY GREAT TO SEE THAT NOBODY CARES FOR TRAILER QUEENS ANYMORE ITS GOIN BACK TO THE STREETS AND EVEN I MYSELF HAVENT BEEN OUT WITH ANYTHING IN A LONG TIME BUT ALL THE NEW HANGOUTS AND HYPE HAS ME WORKING ON A FEW STREET RIDES AT THE SAME TIME TO ADD TO THE LOWRIDER SCENE
> *


:nono: In opinion things have changed a little but there still alot of my hommies and ryderz out there that buildin there ridez and should be done soon includin myself  hopefully by the end of year there will be more LOWRIDERS to fill up these streets just like the old days


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 6 2008, 10:48 AM~11274223
> *:nono: In opinion things have changed a little but there still alot of my hommies and ryderz out there that buildin there ridez and should be done soon includin  myself  hopefully by the end of year there will be more LOWRIDERS to fill up these streets just like the old days
> *


we might have more, but no matter what it will NEVER be like the old days..


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 10:53 AM~11274276
> *we might have more, but no matter what it will NEVER be like the old days..
> *


Neva say Never :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 11:53 AM~11274276
> *we might have more, but no matter what it will NEVER be like the old days..
> *


i have to unfortunatly agree with you :yessad: it will never be the same


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 6 2008, 10:48 AM~11274223
> *:nono: In opinion things have changed a little but there still alot of my hommies and ryderz out there that buildin there ridez and should be done soon includin  myself  hopefully by the end of year there will be more LOWRIDERS to fill up these streets just like the old days
> *


 ..... :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 6 2008, 10:59 AM~11274328
> *Neva say Never :biggrin:
> *



hope your right BUT as of right now im confident on what i say. its soooo obvious that its crazy


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i say in due time, lowriders will be back stronger than b4


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 6 2008, 11:06 AM~11274414
> *i say in due time, lowriders will be back stronger than b4
> *


lowriders? with evryone like yourself building "nascars with 22's and alot of fiberglass"i dont think thats gonna happen. let alone stronger then b4.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

...Only time will tell`


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

not really...i like my 22"s and all that but i would like to own a lowrider also and im sure in a couple of years i will


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 6 2008, 10:48 AM~11274223
> *:nono: In opinion things have changed a little but there still alot of my hommies and ryderz out there that buildin there ridez and should be done soon includin  myself  hopefully by the end of year there will be more LOWRIDERS to fill up these streets just like the old days
> *


I HEAR YA HOMIE  TIME WILL ONLY TELL  CANT WAIT TO SEE WAHT THE SCENE WILL LOOK LIKE WHEN MORE LOWRIDERS ARE OUT THERE!(MUCH RESPECT TO YA ON UR OPINION )


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

man du a ride out nothing but lowriders no big rims and see how many people will show up and also a lot of people have there shit parked for many reasons....also a lot of the people that had lowriders now are in the big rim game and its true but fuk it thats dem....but at least we still have lowriders in miami and they riding strong


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 5 2008, 10:13 PM~11271353
> *can anyone on here weld aluminum? I need some shit welded, and I don't got a spool gun on my welder....
> *



DO U NEED SUMTHING BIG WELDED I GOT AN ALUMINUM WELDER HERE AT WORK


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/ELEGANCECC


CHECK IT OUT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how, its private..?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 6 2008, 01:01 PM~11275523
> *how, its private..?
> *



CHECK IT NOW


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 6 2008, 01:32 PM~11275238
> *DO U NEED SUMTHING BIG WELDED I GOT AN ALUMINUM WELDER HERE AT WORK
> *


I need to weld a poling platform up for my boat....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone have g-body upper door panels for a monte but doesnt matter ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 3 2008, 08:56 PM~11249270
> *still got this 85 regal for sale $450  or trade for hydraulics stuff give me a call 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 6 2008, 10:59 AM~11274328
> *Neva say Never :biggrin:
> *


Myself and a few others (In Broward) are building and finishing rides as I type. My regal is going to be juiced at the end of month so if everyone keeps building it should be tight like the early 90's again but hopefully with less bullshit. Let's dust off Jam Pony and Uncle Al tapes the crown air refresheners and ride out! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 6 2008, 04:39 PM~11275859
> *I need to weld a poling platform up for my boat....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn can I go fishing with you? LOL.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 6 2008, 05:38 PM~11277386
> *Damn can I go fishing with you? LOL.
> *


Lol, I'm trying to get my boat ready. I haven't used my boat in a year now, so I'm getting it ready to break it back out...lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Aug 6 2008, 04:19 PM~11277223
> *Myself and a few others (In Broward) are building and finishing rides as I type.  My regal is going to be juiced at the end of month so if everyone keeps building  it should be tight like the early 90's again but hopefully with less bullshit.  Let's dust off Jam Pony and Uncle Al tapes the crown air refresheners and ride out! :biggrin:
> *



lol damn u know where to get them crown airfresheners lmao?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 6 2008, 07:43 PM~11277452
> *Lol, I'm trying to get my boat ready. I haven't used my boat in a year now, so I'm getting it ready to break it back out...lol
> *


What kind of boat do you have? Im assuming its a flats?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 6 2008, 05:49 PM~11277538
> *What kind of boat do you have? Im assuming its a flats?
> *



here it is...








































nah.....lol It's a "Hialeah flats boat".... (boston-whaler-like microskiff)


here it is....lol


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11277587
> *here it is...
> 
> 
> ...



That weak ass boat paint it green (holiday ni99a ) lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Aug 6 2008, 06:42 PM~11278080
> *That weak ass boat  paint it green (holiday ni99a ) lol
> *


lol Nah, it's going black and white papa. I'll leave that green shit to you and chris....lol

I think I'ma start prepping it like next week, but I don't know if I'ma gel coat it, or paint it with base/clear


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Aug 6 2008, 04:19 PM~11277223
> *Myself and a few others (In Broward) are building and finishing rides as I type.  My regal is going to be juiced at the end of month so if everyone keeps building  it should be tight like the early 90's again but hopefully with less bullshit.  Let's dust off Jam Pony and Uncle Al tapes the crown air refresheners and ride out! :biggrin:
> *


It can be done......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

its tru that alot of us have grown up and takin on more responsabilities...myself included...but every-1 has their days....but when i was the age of these young kids i was everywhere. grove, beach, lurias, checkers, hialeah, hialeah speedway, kmart, and every damn show...including whitlees :biggrin: ..everywhere and anywhere....now almost every-1 is picky....place 2 small, place 2 big, place 2 dark, bad hood, place 2 far...blah, blah, blah!!!! now im not saying that im gonna hit every hangout now cuz on the real i got a family and house 2 take care of but i will definatly be around soon..but u young cats are the ones in the streets now so stop bitchin and just ride!!!!

Evil post that vid when u can...were u watchin the first east coast ryders video??i know my lac came out in that vid a few times hittin 3's :biggrin: ....i miss that car...had alotta fun with it.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Aug 6 2008, 06:19 PM~11277223
> *Myself and a few others (In Broward) are building and finishing rides as I type.  My regal is going to be juiced at the end of month so if everyone keeps building  it should be tight like the early 90's again but hopefully with less bullshit.  Let's dust off Jam Pony and Uncle Al tapes the crown air refresheners and ride out! :biggrin:
> *



aww sh!t :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 6 2008, 07:40 PM~11278674
> *its tru that alot of us have grown up and takin on more responsabilities...myself included...but every-1 has their days....but when i was the age of these young kids i was everywhere. grove, beach, lurias, checkers, hialeah, hialeah speedway, kmart, and every damn show...including whitlees  :biggrin: ..everywhere and anywhere....now almost every-1 is picky....place 2 small, place 2 big, place 2 dark, bad hood, place 2 far...blah, blah, blah!!!! now im not saying that im gonna hit every hangout now cuz on the real i got a family and house 2 take care of but i will definatly be around soon..but u young cats are the ones in the streets now so stop bitchin and just ride!!!!
> 
> Evil post  that vid when u can...were u watchin the first east coast ryders video??i know my lac came out in that vid a few times hittin 3's :biggrin: ....i miss that car...had alotta fun with it.
> *


x2. preech on brotha!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11277587
> *here it is...
> 
> 
> ...


 ill steal so much lobster in that boat it aint even funny that 40 moves that boat nice 4 sure


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 6 2008, 06:40 PM~11278674
> *its tru that alot of us have grown up and takin on more responsabilities...myself included...but every-1 has their days....but when i was the age of these young kids i was everywhere. grove, beach, lurias, checkers, hialeah, hialeah speedway, kmart, and every damn show...including whitlees  :biggrin: ..everywhere and anywhere....now almost every-1 is picky....place 2 small, place 2 big, place 2 dark, bad hood, place 2 far...blah, blah, blah!!!! now im not saying that im gonna hit every hangout now cuz on the real i got a family and house 2 take care of but i will definatly be around soon..but u young cats are the ones in the streets now so stop bitchin and just ride!!!!
> 
> Evil post  that vid when u can...were u watchin the first east coast ryders video??i know my lac came out in that vid a few times hittin 3's :biggrin: ....i miss that car...had alotta fun with it.
> *



na its a home made vid but i dont no how to post it :angry: at city halland just crusing around


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 6 2008, 08:50 PM~11278163
> *lol Nah, it's going black and white papa. I'll leave that green shit to you and chris....lol
> 
> I think I'ma start prepping it like next week, but I don't know if I'ma gel coat it, or paint it with base/clear
> *


Have you seen what gel coat goes for these days? I was thinking about gel coating some stuff on my car but damn its like 90-100 bux a gallon.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 7 2008, 05:44 AM~11282371
> *Have you seen what gel coat goes for these days? I was thinking about gel coating some stuff on my car but damn its like 90-100 bux a gallon.
> *



you're crazy foo! I was at the boat store yesterday. It's 31 bucks a gallon. Now, the problem is the duraflex or w.e. it's called that needs to be mixed in with it so that it's sprayable. That shit cost about 35 bucks a quart....lol

Marine Express (which is where I buy all my boat stuff at) has the gallon of gelcoat for 31 bucks.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 7 2008, 07:48 AM~11282379
> *you're crazy foo! I was at the boat store yesterday. It's 31 bucks a gallon. Now, the problem is the duraflex or w.e. it's called that needs to be mixed in with it so that it's sprayable. That shit cost about 35 bucks a quart....lol
> 
> Marine Express (which is where I buy all my boat stuff at) has the gallon of gelcoat for 31 bucks.
> *


Damn u serious? WTF! I been looking everywhere for gelcoat and the cheapest I found it was for 90 and change. Where is Marine Express at?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Okeechobee rd, and like 9th ct or something like that..... It's right next to porky's.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 7 2008, 07:44 AM~11282480
> *Okeechobee rd, and like 9th ct or something like that..... It's right next to porky's.
> *


up early today i see.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 08:00 AM~11282500
> *up early today i see.
> *


sup bro..u still need those cylinders ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 07:00 AM~11282500
> *up early today i see.
> *


 Bitch, I'm always up early. I just don't have to be at the shop until 9:30 today....lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got everything except the pumps for sale.... let me know what u want and ill let u kno what i want for it..need this shit gone.
will be shippin it tho, moved to GA


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 7 2008, 08:23 AM~11282559
> *Bitch, I'm always up early. I just don't have to be at the shop until 9:30 today....lol
> *



your late papa!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 07:33 AM~11282577
> *your late papa!
> *



lol I know, but I don't give a fuck.....lol I'm going now.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 6 2008, 06:40 PM~11278674
> *its tru that alot of us have grown up and takin on more responsabilities...myself included...but every-1 has their days....but when i was the age of these young kids i was everywhere. grove, beach, lurias, checkers, hialeah, hialeah speedway, kmart, and every damn show...including whitlees  :biggrin: ..everywhere and anywhere....now almost every-1 is picky....place 2 small, place 2 big, place 2 dark, bad hood, place 2 far...blah, blah, blah!!!! now im not saying that im gonna hit every hangout now cuz on the real i got a family and house 2 take care of but i will definatly be around soon..but u young cats are the ones in the streets now so stop bitchin and just ride!!!!
> 
> Evil post  that vid when u can...were u watchin the first east coast ryders video??i know my lac came out in that vid a few times hittin 3's :biggrin: ....i miss that car...had alotta fun with it.
> *


  x2 WE HAVE HANGOUT SPOT TO CHILL ALREADY,JUST NOT EVERYBODY WANTS TO COME TOGETHER ,ITS LIKE THE BOYS UP NORTH DONT WANA MAKE DA TRIP DOWN SOUTH,EAST COAST RYDERS COMIN UP WIT THE IDEA MAKIN THAT HANGOUT AT THE CLUB UP IN MIAMI GARDENS DR I REALLY DONT SEE DAT LASTIN LONG ,SO FAR ME PERSONALY I THINK I SEEN MORE LOW LOWS IN THE HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003,* 96' lincoln*, 99 LINCOLN, rollin_nemo
WUSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAA


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 7 2008, 10:10 AM~11283046
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, 99 LINCOLN, rollin_nemo
> WUSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAA
> *



aqui brode bored as fuck


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

YEAH TELL ME ABOUT IT. I JUST GOT TO THE SHOP


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 08:08 AM~11283034
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11283586
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 7 2008, 08:32 AM~11282575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hows GA? Find your self a new car yet? Cuz you were always switching them here in Miami.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MAAANDO, *INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR*

Que bola aceres?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 7 2008, 10:25 AM~11284031
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


QUE BOLON


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 09:33 AM~11283630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



working on the whip or what


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 12:32 PM~11284092
> *working on the whip or what
> *


something like that .  
and you ?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 10:33 AM~11284101
> *something like that .
> and you ?
> *



:dunno: ..........what u think young buck


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 12:39 PM~11284146
> *:dunno: ..........what u think young buck
> *


aite so we on the same page old timer


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 10:43 AM~11284181
> *aite so we on the same page old timer
> *


no were not trust me :nono: but dont worry when its done ill pay you a visit


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 12:46 PM~11284211
> *no were not trust me  :nono: but dont worry when its done ill pay you a visit
> *


w.e you say :uh: .. ill take my lil ride out dere to the south too buddy.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 10:47 AM~11284226
> *w.e you say  :uh: .. ill take my lil ride out dere to the south too buddy.
> *


lol ......dont even worry about coming down south.......(im going to show u how this old timer gets down )

p.s we ride crome and paint


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 12:57 PM~11284335
> *lol ......dont even worry about coming down south.......(im going to show u how this old timer gets down )
> 
> p.s we ride crome and paint
> *


LOL. do you thang then.  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 10:59 AM~11284365
> *LOL.  do you thang then.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



laugh about it .......and i will do my thang ive been doing for years


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 01:03 PM~11284403
> *laugh about it .......and i will do my thang ive been doing for years
> *


fuck you want me to cry about . NO. i dont think so. imma build my shit with a big as smile on my face. :biggrin: sorta like that one.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ding ding ding


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 11:05 AM~11284414
> *fuck you want me to cry about . NO. i dont think so.  imma build my shit with a big as smile on my face. :biggrin:  sorta like that one.
> *


u aint got to cry about shit  just build your car thats all


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 7 2008, 11:06 AM~11284419
> *ding ding ding
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....what up j


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 01:08 PM~11284437
> *u aint got to cry about shit   just build your car thats all
> *



aite so stop worrying about what im doing and where my car is at and worry about your self.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 7 2008, 01:11 PM~11284482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you a fool dre!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 11:10 AM~11284451
> *aite so stop worrying about what im doing and where my car is at  and worry about your self.
> *


you really think im worrying about u....lol..... :nono: but when talk the talk u got to walk the walk .......theres no worries over here just get your shit ready


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 01:12 PM~11284492
> *you really think im worrying about u....lol.....  :nono: but when talk the talk u got to walk the walk .......theres no worries over here just get your shit ready
> *



if you aint worried about me or my car why u askin all these question like wheres is at and am i working on it.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@  7 2008, 11:11 AM~11284482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not arguing  im just letting the kid that always got a comment to get his lincoln ready


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 11:14 AM~11284512
> *if you aint worried about me or my car why u askin all these question like wheres is at and am i working on it.
> *


***** JUST FINISH YOUR SHIT .......


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 01:16 PM~11284532
> ****** JUST FINISH YOUR SHIT .......
> *



exactly.  :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 11:18 AM~11284545
> *exactly.   :biggrin:
> *


KEEP ON SMILING :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

?!?!?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 01:21 PM~11284566
> *KEEP ON SMILING  :biggrin:
> *



will now and after i done with the lincoln. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

....EVERYONE IN HERE YOU HEARD HES GOING TO KEEP HIS SMILE THE WHOLE TIME ... :biggrin: I REALLY DO HOPE SO .........  IM GOING BACK TO WORK NOW ILL SEE YOU IN A BIT SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 7 2008, 11:22 AM~11284579
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE BOLA ASERE......ESTA S EN LO TU YO :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 01:27 PM~11284618
> *....EVERYONE IN HERE YOU HEARD HES GOING TO KEEP HIS SMILE THE WHOLE TIME ... :biggrin: I REALLY DO HOPE SO .........  IM GOING BACK TO WORK NOW ILL SEE YOU IN A BIT SMILEY :biggrin:
> *



L O L .! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 02:28 PM~11284630
> *QUE BOLA ASERE......ESTA S EN LO TU YO  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *DRòN,* 96' lincoln, 83delta88, *COUPE DE BEAR, INKSTINCT003
*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats good miami


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 02:21 PM~11284569
> *will now and after i done with the lincoln. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


remember to FLOSS when your done


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 7 2008, 11:21 AM~11284568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't be greedy *****!!...lol.. let me get sum to...lol.. :biggrin: ...this is getting good..


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 7 2008, 02:47 PM~11284784
> *don't be greedy *****!!...lol.. let me get sum to...lol.. :biggrin: ...this is getting good..
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 7 2008, 01:47 PM~11284782
> *remember to FLOSS when your done
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 11:40 AM~11284720
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DRòN, 96' lincoln, 83delta88, COUPE DE BEAR, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


preparate para la muerte


de los carros


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 7 2008, 01:49 PM~11284799
> *preparate para la muerte
> de los carros
> *



ey no cuento chino tonight or 2morrow hoe! ill beat yo ass!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER+Aug 7 2008, 02:47 PM~11284784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ey theres too much smiling going on around here, some people might take offense to that, so chill with the heat. keep it simple :|


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11284885
> *ey theres too much smiling going on around here, some people might take offense to that, so chill with the heat. keep it simple :|
> *


OK


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 7 2008, 03:01 PM~11284906
> *OK
> 
> *


 :0 hno: hno: poupou pa ti. :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 7 2008, 07:46 AM~11282903
> * x2  WE HAVE HANGOUT SPOT TO CHILL ALREADY,JUST NOT EVERYBODY WANTS TO COME TOGETHER ,ITS LIKE THE BOYS UP NORTH DONT WANA MAKE DA TRIP DOWN SOUTH,EAST COAST RYDERS COMIN UP WIT THE IDEA MAKIN THAT HANGOUT AT THE CLUB UP IN MIAMI GARDENS DR  I REALLY DONT SEE DAT LASTIN LONG ,SO FAR ME PERSONALY I THINK I SEEN MORE LOW LOWS IN THE HANGOUT DOWN SOUTH
> *


Going down 2nite!! :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2008, 12:12 PM~11283937
> *Hows GA? Find your self a new car yet? Cuz you were always switching them here in Miami.
> *


it's okay.. same weather, no tiki bars.. fuck it, drink at home now.

and yea i got the 79 coupe DOUBLE-O had sold to my boy about a yr back. Not sure what my plans are right now, it's a daily for now.. my fiance drives my lincoln. she's scared of the boat :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 7 2008, 12:05 PM~11284937
> *Going down 2nite!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Trying out a new signature on my photos.. small sample..

Grey Goose from Boulevard Aces


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 7 2008, 03:26 PM~11285107
> *Trying out a new signature on my photos.. small sample..
> 
> Grey Goose from Boulevard Aces
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: SOUND OF REVENGE, Euro2low, EXECUTION, 99 LINCOLN, 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, chevyboy01, rollin_nemo, Capone Designs, CALVIN



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

weres the xrated ones??? lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The Boss - 25th Street Riders


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Deep Blue Sea - UCE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hood Rich - Boulevard Aces


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Miami 64 - UCE


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

any rims for sell 13z or 14z


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 7 2008, 12:05 PM~11284937
> *Going down 2nite!! :0
> *


No doubt!  :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 12:20 PM~11285049
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$ 400 cash paid on junk cars.. holla at your boy.. :biggrin: 

786-285-7009 -Magik


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS GOOD MIAMI :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> WHATS GOOD MIAMI :wave:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 7 2008, 11:57 AM~11284335
> *lol ......dont even worry about coming down south.......(im going to show u how this old timer gets down )
> 
> p.s we ride crome and paint
> *



lol, bro why are u picking on the poor kid? lolol you're going to make him save his lunch money for months till he can do something.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 7 2008, 03:26 PM~11285107
> *Trying out a new signature on my photos.. small sample..
> 
> Grey Goose from Boulevard Aces
> ...



What happened to the one I made for you?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

i didnt know how to use it.. all i did with these.. was use the text tool in Photoshop.. i didnt understand how to add a PSD file to a JPG =/


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 7 2008, 07:15 PM~11287163
> *i didnt know how to use it.. all i did with these.. was use the text tool in Photoshop.. i didnt understand how to add a PSD file to a JPG =/
> *


Open up photoshop. Drag your jpeg to your photoshop window. Then drag that file I sent you over the pic and move it around to where you want it. Thats it.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Call me if you need help.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 7 2008, 02:22 PM~11286152
> *$ 400 cash paid on junk cars.. holla at your boy.. :biggrin:
> 
> 786-285-7009 -Magik
> *


GOTTA CALL THIS WEEKEND


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

whos ridin to the hangout tonight? ill be ther wit my girl


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 05:28 PM~11287807
> *whos ridin to the hangout tonight? ill be ther wit my girl
> *


 :wave: ill be out there.....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 7 2008, 02:11 PM~11284482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dre u took my sig lol lol :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 7 2008, 05:15 PM~11287163
> *i didnt know how to use it.. all i did with these.. was use the text tool in Photoshop.. i didnt understand how to add a PSD file to a JPG =/
> *



You should at least right click the layer of the text, then click on blending options, then lower the opacity. It makes it look a lot better, and not so out there.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

what time does it start and how do i get ther?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 08:57 PM~11288065
> *what time does it start and how do i get ther?
> *


It dont get packd into 10 thatz one everyone start rolling in maybe ill go 2 night


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how u get der?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 09:15 PM~11288261
> *how u get der?
> *


man IM the wrong person to ask I dont know were in HIALEAH
you comeing from I just know how to get around just mapquest it or ask alex from ur club he be out there


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

its behind the crazy horse??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 09:24 PM~11288325
> *its behind the crazy horse??
> *


ya same thing


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://maps.google.com/maps?li=d&hl=en&f=d...fPIqWrQLCqI3pBw

thats it?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 09:29 PM~11288368
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?li=d&hl=en&f=d...fPIqWrQLCqI3pBw
> 
> thats it?
> *


ya


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

you should call alex n ask him which way he takes to get there


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

iight im leavin now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

All yalll *****'s be safe


----------



## turboed (Dec 12, 2004)

i know this shit might sound dumb but who is installing hydros now?been out of it too long and i don't think reds on 27ave is still there,i'm in wechester area so anybody knows a good shop let me know.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turboed_@Aug 7 2008, 11:34 PM~11289615
> *i know this shit might sound dumb but who is installing hydros now?been out of it too long and i don't think reds on 27ave is still there,i'm in wechester area so anybody knows a good shop let me know.
> *


Yeah homie seems like you been living under a rock. Reds is still there. But personally, I think Harold is the man. Talk to Dre @ Inkstinct tattoo. His screen name is Inkstinct003. He's got the number.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

its 94 caprice it a 4 pump set up 12 battery rack stress point done upper a-arm extended car needs work it needs batterys only two in there now needs a 16 inch cylinder for the back driver side i have the window and the mirror askin _*$2,500 obo let me know*_


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MY GIRLS DAD HAS DOLPHIN JERSEY'S FOR DERT CHEAP AND MANY OTHER TEAMS!!!!! AND SHOES 2 SO LET ME KNO IF U ****** WANT ANYTHIN....*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 6 2008, 01:39 PM~11275859
> *I need to weld a poling platform up for my boat....
> 
> 
> ...



theres a guy on nw 79th avenue and 54th street across of the play kids place next to tha palmetto and 58th street that dedicates himself to welding that shit up in stainless and aluminum his name is fermin that guy will weld it up nicely tha aluminum welder i got isint all that great for that shit but hes got top of the line equipment and he`s cheap :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 7 2008, 11:17 PM~11290550
> *theres a guy on nw 79th avenue and 54th street across of the play kids place next to tha palmetto and 58th street that dedicates himself to welding that shit up in stainless and aluminum his name is fermin that guy will weld it up nicely tha aluminum welder i got isint all that great for that shit but hes got top of the line equipment and he`s cheap  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Someone else replied through PM and gave me a good price. But if for some weird reason that doesn't work out, I'll check that guy.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 7 2008, 10:25 PM~11290608
> *Someone else replied through PM and gave me a good price. But if for some weird reason that doesn't work out, I'll check that guy.
> *



AIGHT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 7 2008, 10:28 PM~11290643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



2morrow im going car huntin!!


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

yo da down south hangout wuz wak as fuk i left there n went 2 club 112 n even tho every1 wuz livin by da time i got there da shit wuz still better


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 8 2008, 01:48 AM~11290843
> *2morrow im going car huntin!!
> *



























I know were u can get a wagon at bear but I ant sure if they still got it at the shop


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 8 2008, 01:28 AM~11290643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


propz fool


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 3 2008, 06:56 PM~11249270
> *still got this 85 regal for sale $450  or trade for hydraulics stuff give me a call 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *Evelitog
* :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrAnGe CaDi_@Aug 8 2008, 12:49 AM~11290851
> *yo da down south hangout wuz wak as fuk i left there n went 2 club 112 n even tho every1 wuz livin by da time i got there da shit wuz still better
> *


 :| :|


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good mornin miami


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 8 2008, 09:04 AM~11291872
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog
> :wave:
> *


Whats Poppin ? ? ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Aug 8 2008, 08:07 AM~11291879
> *Whats Poppin ? ? ?
> *


chillen fool


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 7 2008, 10:48 PM~11290843
> *2morrow im going car huntin!!
> *



you best come correct fool lol wut u gonna build the ghost busters car lol lmaooooooooooooooo :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 8 2008, 08:43 AM~11291975
> *you best come correct fool lol wut u gonna build the ghost busters car lol lmaooooooooooooooo :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



he said hes gonna build the ice cream truck from friday and hope that it becomes real. he wants his own ice cream truck that or a lonchero.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmOR-bTAMKs

j's Monte at the track (no Nitrous  )


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kr6YzMKbrw

yet again


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

HANGOUT LASTNITE DOWN SOUTH WAZ STR8 CHILLEN TILL THE END IT GOT A LIL FUN :biggrin: THAT ORANGE CADDY GOT SERVED BY THAT GREEN LINCOLN ,THA GREEN LINCOLN TOOK IT :0 LETS SEE WAT HAPPENS NEXT WEEK


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 8 2008, 10:36 AM~11292232
> * HANGOUT LASTNITE DOWN SOUTH WAZ STR8 CHILLEN TILL THE END IT GOT A LIL FUN  :biggrin: THAT ORANGE CADDY GOT SERVED BY THAT GREEN LINCOLN ,THA GREEN LINCOLN TOOK IT  :0 LETS SEE WAT HAPPENS NEXT WEEK
> *


yea its tru but my homeboy will get him in the orange caddy and his batt.was dead


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

the hangout behind the club was good last night...

hey O, i took a pix of Bear! lol ill post when i get home


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Aug 8 2008, 07:43 AM~11292264
> *yea its tru but my homeboy will get him in the orange caddy and his batt.was dead
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 8 2008, 07:47 AM~11292284
> *the hangout behind the club was good last night...
> 
> hey O, i took a pix of Bear! lol ill post when i get home
> *



PIX OF ME I WANNA SEE!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LOL i had to act like i was taking a pix of my girl...so u wouldnt hide from me lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 8 2008, 06:49 AM~11291992
> *he said hes gonna build the ice cream truck from friday and hope that it becomes real. he wants his own ice cream truck that or a lonchero.
> *



U FAIL :nosad:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 8 2008, 07:56 AM~11292342
> *LOL i had to act like i was taking a pix of my girl...so u wouldnt hide from me lol
> *



IF U WOULDVE JUST CALLED MY NAME I WOULDVE POSED LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol u was busy talkin to some girl... :dunno: 

and i wasnt gonna be like "hey i'm the that guy from LIL"...lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 8 2008, 08:01 AM~11292379
> *lol u was busy talkin to some girl... :dunno:
> 
> and i wasnt gonna be like "hey i'm the that guy from LIL"...lol
> *



LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how long does youtube roughly take to upload videos?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 7 2008, 10:16 PM~11290531
> *MY GIRLS DAD HAS DOLPHIN JERSEY'S FOR DERT CHEAP AND MANY OTHER TEAMS!!!!! AND SHOES 2 SO LET ME KNO IF U ****** WANT ANYTHIN....
> *


AROUND HOW MUCH ?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 8 2008, 11:02 AM~11292388
> *how long does youtube roughly take to upload videos?
> *


Its not youtube that you have to worry about. Its your upload rate from your service provider. And then the size of the video. Too many factors to be exact.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

FAILS EVERYWHERE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 8 2008, 11:17 AM~11292477
> *Its not youtube that you have to worry about. Its your upload rate from your service provider. And then the size of the video. Too many factors to be exact.
> *


i already uploaded it, now its say "Uploaded (processing, please wait)"


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

96`lincoln WHERE U AT FOOL


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 8 2008, 10:28 AM~11292556
> *96`lincoln WHERE U AT FOOL
> *


right chea ! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 8 2008, 09:36 AM~11292232
> * HANGOUT LASTNITE DOWN SOUTH WAZ STR8 CHILLEN TILL THE END IT GOT A LIL FUN  :biggrin: THAT ORANGE CADDY GOT SERVED BY THAT GREEN LINCOLN ,THA GREEN LINCOLN TOOK IT  :0 LETS SEE WAT HAPPENS NEXT WEEK
> *



:0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *96' lincoln*, 305low, *COUPE DE BEAR*, Juiced82MarkVI, caprice ridah, SOUND OF REVENGE, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI,* Lowridergame305*


hurry up bear!!! god dayum kid you take forever.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

WE NEED ANOTHER CRUISE OR RIDE OUT SOON  ANYBODY KNOW IF THE LOWRIDER SHOW EVER COMIN BACK DOWN TO MIA ????????


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, *96' lincoln, *creepin cutty, 305low, blackonblack64,* COUPE DE BEAR,* SOUND OF REVENGE
wassssaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 8 2008, 11:25 AM~11292540
> *i already uploaded it, now its say "Uploaded (processing, please wait)"
> *


You tube has to view the video and approve it. Usually about 20 minutes.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

been like 4 hours...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 8 2008, 08:42 AM~11292658
> *WE NEED ANOTHER CRUISE OR RIDE OUT SOON  ANYBODY KNOW IF THE LOWRIDER SHOW EVER COMIN BACK DOWN TO MIA ????????
> *


hit up large....he always has the inside scoop on whats goin on with the lrm shows


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 8 2008, 08:50 AM~11292712
> *hit up large....he always has the inside scoop on whats goin on with the lrm shows
> *


  he always out of town, hopefully there will be one again one day,but we need somethang soon around here a pinic or a lil cruise


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 8 2008, 07:36 AM~11292232
> * HANGOUT LASTNITE DOWN SOUTH WAZ STR8 CHILLEN TILL THE END IT GOT A LIL FUN  :biggrin: THAT ORANGE CADDY GOT SERVED BY THAT GREEN LINCOLN ,THA GREEN LINCOLN TOOK IT  :0 LETS SEE WAT HAPPENS NEXT WEEK
> *


dnt wrry we gonna c who gonna serve who up next time :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lowridergame305, -CAROL CITY-, *creepin cutty, EXECUTION*, ripsta85, g-body lowlow



:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 8 2008, 09:55 AM~11292741
> * he always out of town, hopefully there will be one again one day,but we need somethang soon around here a pinic or a lil cruise
> *


he was at the southland hangout last night


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Aug 8 2008, 08:43 AM~11292264
> *yea its tru but my homeboy will get him in the orange caddy and his batt.was dead
> *


sounds like excuses to me


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 8 2008, 12:26 PM~11292951
> *Lowridergame305, -CAROL CITY-, creepin cutty, EXECUTION, ripsta85, g-body lowlow
> :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> *


you saw that hobby shop my cousin put up...he got anythin ya need


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

rollin_nemo

see you tomorrow?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ANY BODY WANTS CUSTOM PAINT FOR YOUR RIDE, CONTACT THIS DUDE OUT IN THE EVERGLADES. LOOK AT HIS WORK:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmoPWmKZgWI&feature=related


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 8 2008, 09:33 AM~11293018
> *you saw that hobby shop my cousin put up...he got anythin ya need
> *




Where Send Me info So I Can Go By There


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OrAnGe CaDi_@Aug 8 2008, 09:13 AM~11292858
> *dnt wrry we gonna c who gonna serve who up next time :biggrin:
> *


:uh: I gave u some last week at the beach, and i served u up last nite! :twak:
U need another try?...... Im ready to play. :biggrin:


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 8 2008, 09:32 AM~11293004
> *sounds like excuses to me
> *


it aint cuz i still hoppd dat ni99a wit my shit dead


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 8 2008, 09:32 AM~11293004
> *sounds like excuses to me
> *


Excuses or not... Hommie got served!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: DRòN, *GuCcIcRoWnViC,* PINK86REGAL, OrAnGe CaDi, EXECUTION, M.Fuentes, -PlayTime-, kicksup2, INKSTINCT003

oy ***** wuzuh with those jerseys? wut kinda prices. i need a new one before the season starts. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 8 2008, 10:56 AM~11293186
> *Excuses or not... Hommie got served!
> *


i know...i saws it :biggrin:


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 8 2008, 09:53 AM~11293163
> *:uh:  I gave u some last week at the beach, and i served u up last nite!  :twak:
> U need another try?...... Im ready to play. :biggrin:
> *


ni99a u aint give me shit at da beach u were 2 scared 2 hop :uh: n den u try hoppin da bak lyk a nerd..da only thing u got on my right now is dat u can 3 but dnt wrry im comin 4 u cuz i aint sellin my shit no more :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 8 2008, 12:56 PM~11293186
> *Excuses or not... Hommie got served!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 8 2008, 09:32 AM~11293004
> *sounds like excuses to me
> *


 :uh: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 8 2008, 09:10 AM~11292439
> *AROUND HOW MUCH ?
> *


*HE SALES DA JERSEY DAT COST $75 IN THE STORES 4 $ 30 2 $40 NOT SURE. 2MORROW HE'S HAVIN A LIL GARAGE SALE IN MIAMI SPRINGS AREA. SO I'LL LET U GUYS KNO 2MORROW WHERE IT'S GONNA B....HE HAS MAD SHIT 4 GOOD DEAL...*


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 8 2008, 09:56 AM~11293186
> *Excuses or not... Hommie got served!
> *


i got u homie u gonna b callin me daddy ni99a


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrAnGe CaDi_@Aug 8 2008, 10:54 AM~11293177
> *it aint cuz i still hoppd dat ni99a wit my shit dead
> *


 i got to give it to you though...at least you didn't punk outm even though from what i remember you pulled up to his nose...just come correct next time


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrAnGe CaDi_@Aug 8 2008, 12:58 PM~11293201
> *ni99a u aint give me shit at da beach u were 2 scared 2 hop :uh: n den u try hoppin da bak lyk a nerd..da only thing u got on my right now is dat u can 3 but dnt wrry im comin 4 u cuz i aint sellin my shit no more  :biggrin:
> *



good to hear, i kno you gonna do good things with that ride homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

fuck arguing about it lets do this again :biggrin:


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 8 2008, 10:00 AM~11293225
> *i got to give it to you though...at least you didn't punk outm even though from what i remember you pulled up to his nose...just come correct next time
> *


cuz i aint gonna bak down lyk alil bitch


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 8 2008, 10:58 AM~11293209
> *:uh: ....... :biggrin:
> *


hehehe

yo dont forget what i said last night....i might need you to come look at a car with me too


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 8 2008, 10:01 AM~11293239
> *fuck arguing about it lets do this again :biggrin:
> *


we will


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 8 2008, 10:02 AM~11293246
> *hehehe
> 
> yo dont forget what i said last night....i might need you to come look at a car with me too
> *


lets do this


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 8 2008, 10:56 AM~11293192
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: DRòN, GuCcIcRoWnViC, PINK86REGAL, OrAnGe CaDi, EXECUTION, M.Fuentes, -PlayTime-, kicksup2, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...




*DAWG MY CHICKS DAD HAS MAD SHIT 4 CHEAP...IMMA FIND OUT DA ADDRESS SOON SO I CAN POST IT UP HERE... *


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrAnGe CaDi_@Aug 8 2008, 11:02 AM~11293242
> *cuz i aint gonna bak down lyk alil bitch
> *


 dont get cocky now *****


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OrAnGe CaDi_@Aug 8 2008, 09:58 AM~11293201
> *ni99a u aint give me shit at da beach u were 2 scared 2 hop :uh: n den u try hoppin da bak lyk a nerd..da only thing u got on my right now is dat u can 3 but dnt wrry im comin 4 u cuz i aint sellin my shit no more  :biggrin:
> *


Ay homeboi! take that disrespecful shit at home *****!...


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 8 2008, 10:05 AM~11293275
> *dont get cocky now *****
> *


i aint im just sayin da truth


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 8 2008, 10:06 AM~11293286
> *Ay homeboi! take that disrespecful shit at home *****!...
> *


aint nobody disrespect u cuz


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

just make sure u ****** dont take that shit to personal...keep it with the cars...dont need dumb ass beef


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OrAnGe CaDi_@Aug 8 2008, 09:59 AM~11293221
> *i got u homie u gonna b callin me daddy ni99a
> *


 :roflmao: OK! I anit with all this computer talk! Lets leave it for the cars to do the talken!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 8 2008, 01:10 PM~11293346
> *just make sure YA'LL ****** dont take that shit to personal...keep it with the cars...dont need dumb ass beef
> *


X2 yall both put ur rides out there and abused them for entertainment, no money or trophys were out there. lil smack talk is good to motivate one or the other to come out harder and do it again, just keep in mind ya'll both risk fukin up shit on ur cars for each other. hope u guys atleast shake hands.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 8 2008, 10:10 AM~11293346
> *just make sure u ****** dont take that shit to personal...keep it with the cars...dont need dumb ass beef
> *


X2 its FUN!! 4sho!


----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 8 2008, 10:13 AM~11293384
> *:roflmao: OK! I anit with all this computer talk! Lets leave it for the cars to do the talken!
> *


i agree c u soon :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 8 2008, 10:14 AM~11293401
> *X2 its FUN!! 4sho!
> *


 :nicoderm: ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 8 2008, 01:16 AM~11290531
> *MY GIRLS DAD HAS DOLPHIN JERSEY'S FOR DERT CHEAP AND MANY OTHER TEAMS!!!!! AND SHOES 2 SO LET ME KNO IF U ****** WANT ANYTHIN....
> *


Naw i need a jets jerseys . . . and what type of shoes ? ? ?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

_* MAKE ME OFFER NEED CASH GIVE ME CALL 754 244 3108*_


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

YO FRANKIE I GOT IT I READ THAT FLYER U GAVE ME DAMN I FUCKING FORGOT WHOOPSSS BRAIN FREEZE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

did u get my PM?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo79OJRxs9s
j's donk...its dark, i know


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 8 2008, 11:55 AM~11294388
> *did u get my PM?
> *



yea i just responded fooo


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 8 2008, 11:37 AM~11293633
> * MAKE ME OFFER NEED CASH GIVE ME CALL 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


This car has potential. But that setup needs to be done all over again. look at where they put your pumps for the back. Did you do that for the weight. That must be a pain trying to replace your motors or anything in that case. Put some 13's and try to sell it. good luck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

creepin cutty

you took any pics from last night


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah im uploadin them


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 8 2008, 03:24 PM~11295073
> *This car has potential. But that setup needs to be done all over again. look at where they put your pumps for the back. Did you do that for the weight. That must be a pain trying to replace your motors or anything in that case. Put some 13's and try to sell it. good luck
> *


i dont have time or the cash for it now tryn to get my other chevy painted


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SOME BITCHES RUN WHILE OTHERS CHOOSE HIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

what size rims?


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 8 2008, 04:00 PM~11296190
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch right there is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got a passenger fender for a box chevy


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 8 2008, 03:00 PM~11296190
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf do we call that,a montewagon????looks preaty wierd....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 7 2008, 09:48 PM~11290843
> *2morrow im going car huntin!!
> *


yo0o bear who the hell does this kid think he is....Oct. 1st due date...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 8 2008, 06:15 PM~11296746
> *Wtf do we call that,a montewagon????looks preaty wierd....
> *


 malibu wagon with ls front?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 8 2008, 06:52 PM~11296973
> *malibu wagon with ls front?
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

oAnybody got big body hood for sale let me knowASAP!!!PM if u got too!!!


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

does anybody wants to sell any of there oldskool lowrider magazine


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

woot woot im moving back to miami


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

for sale $130 or best offer


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

next to roll the streets of miami( now i kno its not a lowlow but its my baby)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTMT!!!!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

good morning mia!


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

LOOKING FOR SOME 22 ASANTI CLS500 BENZ


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ios0HREwG6g

Victory Dance!!!


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

any one selling some rear pistons 14'z preferably hit me up thx


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 9 2008, 10:31 AM~11300681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn u posting some throwbacks 4 real :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 9 2008, 11:29 AM~11300950
> *damn u posting some throwbacks 4 real  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 9 2008, 11:38 AM~11301001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i think i saw this one the other day if not it was just like it


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

wanted 20s or 22s that fit roadmasters will be willing to trade for a fourwheeler


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _*OR WILL TRADE FOR SOME 24 THAT 5X5 WITH SKINNY FOR MY CAPRICE WAGON LET ME KNOW*_


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 8 2008, 05:00 PM~11296190
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this wagon only has two doors???????wtf


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> > _*OR WILL TRADE FOR SOME 24 THAT 5X5 WITH SKINNY FOR MY CAPRICE WAGON LET ME KNOW*_
> 
> 
> Does the car run? Can you post some interior picture and how much you asking fa it?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Aug 8 2008, 10:57 PM~11298574
> *does anybody wants to sell any of there oldskool lowrider magazine
> *


Which one u looking for??? I got from Dec. 1991 to Dec. 2006, all in near perfect condition.....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LAST CALL
STILL GOT A FULL SHELLTOP READY TO GET WRAPPED IN CANVAS...FOR ANY1 BUILDING A 98-02 TOWNCAR... GOT ALL TOP DOOR MOLDINGS TO GO WITH IT AND ALL POLISHED TRIMS... 150 OBO IF NOT GONE BY 2MORROW IM JUST GUNNA PUT IT ON

pics of the shelltop for 98-02 lincolns for sale


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

wanted 20s or 22s that fit roadmasters will be willing to trade for a fourwheeler


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 9 2008, 05:22 PM~11301995
> *Does the car run? Can you post some interior picture and how much you asking fa it?
> *


runs good $ 2,000obo


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 9 2008, 06:26 PM~11302596
> *runs good $ 2,000obo
> 
> 
> ...


who installed the juice on this


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 9 2008, 04:37 PM~11302059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy smokes.....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 9 2008, 07:34 PM~11302635
> *who installed the juice on this
> *


wicked did


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

Anymore pics of this one? Bigger pics?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 9 2008, 03:37 PM~11302059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAY GOD BLESS HER


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 9 2008, 06:46 PM~11302727
> *wicked did
> *


I knew that ground looked familiar. I remember that car being there. But dont recall the four pumps? lol


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggr







in:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

googd morning mia!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Aug 8 2008, 08:31 PM~11297934
> *oAnybody got big body hood for sale let me knowASAP!!!PM if u got too!!!
> *


just go to upic you may found it there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:tears: :tears: SO SAD I DIDNT GET TO GO TO THE CARSHOW TODAY CUZ OF MY DAM TRUNK! BUT 4SHO IM GOING TO THE 112 HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY!!! :tears:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

man I hope yall take alot of pics at the show


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Dolphins dissapointment. . . I wonder what Chad Pennington might do against his Jets bro. Fuck


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 9 2008, 07:13 PM~11302874
> *MAY GOD BLESS HER
> *



he already did...that thing is beautiful


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 10 2008, 11:51 AM~11306197
> *Dolphins dissapointment. . . I wonder what Chad Pennington might do against his Jets bro. Fuck
> *



i dont think they can disappointment more then last season...you expect them to not win this season....plus its pre-season :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 10 2008, 12:07 PM~11306274
> *i dont think they can disappointment more then last season...you expect them to not win this season....plus its pre-season  :biggrin:
> *


No, I always expect them to win... lmao. Im very satisfied with our defense. Parcell and the staff look like they improved on the defense secondary and this guy Crowder is really hyping up the defense. Its good to see our corners and safeties getting in the way of that ball. . Ted Gin and this guy from Hawaii Bess could do something, but only if we had a QB that can stand in the pocket. Chad better step up we need his ass.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh and this guy Jhon Beck is a nerd. He learns all the plays ....always sits and talks about the plays with the veterans, and manages to do shit out on the feild. I thought by now he would be throwing some slants atleast but the idiot throws out of bounce. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 10 2008, 02:28 PM~11306380
> *No, I always expect them to win... lmao. Im very satisfied with our defense. Parcell and the staff look like they improved on the defense secondary  and this guy Crowder is really hyping up the defense. Its good to see our corners and safeties getting in the way of that ball. . Ted Gin and this guy from Hawaii Bess could do something, but only if we had a QB that can stand in the pocket. Chad better step up we need his ass.
> *


 :uh: wut game were u watching lol? our secondary was HORRIBLE. i think we only swated down 2 passes. i agree, i always expect them to win and it sucks to do the walk of shame out of the stadium lol, but i was extremely satisfied with our d-line, great run stoping, amazing pressure, couple sacks. ricky williams is kickin ass again!, and as for the qb's, beck is still horrible, but atleast he knows it and hes not trying to go deep, he threw nothing but short passes (and he still cant throw a decent spiral). McCown did horrible but he still has potential just cause he has experience. but the one that took the cake was henne, he played great. played like a pro, stayed calm in the pocket, even when it was crumbling, moved around in the pocket, made 1 or 2 great passes, got tackled HARD a few times, and was able to hold on to the ball. Im not a big fan of having pennington, i would rather see a rookie evolve, like see henning turn into a carson palmer or brady quinn. but w.e if he gets the jobs done (and especially if he leads us to a win against the jets) then its all good


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 10 2008, 12:59 PM~11306531
> *:uh: wut game were u watching lol? our secondary was HORRIBLE. i think we only swated down 2 passes. i agree, i always expect them to win and it sucks to do the walk of shame out of the stadium lol, but i was extremely satisfied with our d-line, great run stoping, amazing pressure, couple sacks. ricky williams is kickin ass again!, and as for the qb's, beck is still horrible, but atleast he knows it and hes not trying to go deep, he threw nothing but short passes (and he still cant throw a decent spiral). McCown did horrible but he still has potential just cause he has experience. but the one that took the cake was henne, he played great. played like a pro, stayed calm in the pocket, even when it was crumbling, moved around in the pocket, made 1 or 2 great passes, got tackled HARD a few times, and was able to hold on to the ball. Im not a big fan of having pennington, i would rather see a rookie evolve, like see henning turn into a carson palmer or brady quinn. but w.e if he gets the jobs done (and especially if he leads us to a win against the jets) then its all good
> *


our corners broke up more than two passes. well who cares about that we need our offense to step up. Ricky williams is running like he wants to prove a fucking point.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 9 2008, 09:06 PM~11303415
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of that 73, looks good chico :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 9 2008, 06:22 PM~11302249
> *LAST CALL
> STILL GOT A FULL SHELLTOP READY TO GET WRAPPED IN CANVAS...FOR ANY1 BUILDING A 98-02 TOWNCAR... GOT ALL TOP DOOR MOLDINGS TO GO WITH IT AND ALL POLISHED TRIMS... 150 OBO IF NOT GONE BY 2MORROW IM JUST GUNNA PUT IT ON
> 
> ...


RED CANVAS WOULD LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

post some pic.s from the show HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THROWBACK SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 10 2008, 08:49 PM~11308556
> *post some pic.s from the show HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> *


my name is watosn :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol im only fuckin with pimp.....Damn man what time did you pull out the show cuz out side was packed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*I got yall I only took 180 pics & 3 or 5 videos* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

man one I saw these boyz rolling by I all mosted wanted to take a shit on myself str8 up cuz It ant every day you see a vart thatz a lolo..pluz they were black :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *[email protected]$TA BITCH85*, 87regal305
you missed out big time girl....there was alot of gbody'z


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HATIAN 305 HOPPER
:wave: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 09:23 PM~11308794
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, 87regal305
> you missed out big time girl....there  was alot of gbody'z
> *



DAMMM I HEARD.... BUT I COULDNT GO CUZ ON MY NEONS.... ONE OF THE WORDS CRACKED CUZ DIDNT HAVE SUPPORT IN THE MIDDLE AND I WENT THRU A MISSION TO GET IT FIX IT I COULDNT GET IT INSTALLED ON TIME.....
THE TRICK IT TO OUT PLYWOOD BEHIND THE PLEXIGLASS SO EVERYTHING IS EVEN AND NOT MOVING SO IT DONT CRACK.....
OPPS..
:uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAMMMM! IT GOT DEED UP REALLY QUICK UP IN HERRE!!!LOL
WASSUP MADE U A HATER???
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 10 2008, 09:25 PM~11308822
> *DAMMM I HEARD.... BUT I COULDNT GO CUZ ON MY NEONS.... ONE OF THE WORDS CRACKED CUZ DIDNT HAVE SUPPORT IN THE MIDDLE AND I WENT THRU A MISSION TO GET IT FIX IT I COULDNT GET IT INSTALLED ON TIME.....
> THE TRICK IT TO OUT PLYWOOD BEHIND THE PLEXIGLASS SO EVERYTHING IS EVEN AND NOT MOVING SO IT DONT CRACK.....
> OPPS..
> ...


damn that suckz.....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I have never seen that many old Chevys in my life.. Didnt know there was that many down here.. crazy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 09:37 PM~11308921
> *I have never seen that many old Chevys in my life.. Didnt know there was that many down here.. crazy
> *


helll ya man I was like damn were they be keep these carz at :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

There was a row of around 25 70's Caprice and Impalas.. Insane


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WELL, ITS DONE....IMA SHOWCASE IT AT THIS THURSDAYS Hangout.... :biggrin: lets make em hate...lol.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11308959
> *There was a row of around 25 70's Caprice and Impalas.. Insane
> *


gotta love the ol' skools!!!!!lol.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11308959
> *There was a row of around 25 70's Caprice and Impalas.. Insane
> *


man you should have been at the gas station shit was crazy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 07:41 PM~11308959
> *There was a row of around 25 70's Caprice and Impalas.. Insane
> *



Lets see some pics, I'm still up here in Tampa missing the shows. Any Impalas from the 50's or 60's ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn i fuckd up my pic vibe I forgot this lolo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This bitch was on point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet as fuck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MR.side wayzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going to add some photos soon..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 10:13 PM~11309226
> *I'm going to add some photos soon..
> *


YOU HAVE A VARY NICE CAM MAN


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. i met you?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 10:20 PM~11309278
> *Thanks man.. i met you?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

weeeet :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 10:05 PM~11309152
> *This bitch was on point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


I am not one to hate but Man this is ugly. Look at the door panel. The quality sucks.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: MAAANDO,* Euro2low*, TiggerLS, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, *[email protected]$TA BITCH85*, IIMPALAA, Hialeah56, Made You A Hater



:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Hey Phil I found this for you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuIQSPMHk2U


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 10:28 PM~11309348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn I need to upgrade my cam damn ur shit take's vary nice deep pics's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 10 2008, 10:29 PM~11309363
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: MAAANDO, Euro2low, TiggerLS, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, IIMPALAA, Hialeah56, Made You A Hater
> :wave:
> *


what up pimp...u painted her yet


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 07:33 PM~11309414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg bory in da busa ...nice pics euro and cam looks tight werk


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

best show footage !!!








*muahaha*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 10 2008, 10:29 PM~11309363
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: MAAANDO, Euro2low, TiggerLS, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, IIMPALAA, Hialeah56, Made You A Hater
> :wave:
> *


WAT IT DO?? LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I didnt get what was so great about that wagon.. people seemed to like it =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 09:37 PM~11309467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn cuz u caught me on cam hahaha


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11309503
> *I didnt get what was so great about that wagon.. people seemed to like it =/
> *


its looks good, where your car at buddy ?
::cough:: hater ::cough::


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:37 PM~11309466
> *best show footage !!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 10:41 PM~11309503
> *I didnt get what was so great about that wagon.. people seemed to like it =/
> *


I liked it cuz it had a real nice drop on it & you dont see wagons that much these dayz


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 10 2008, 09:46 PM~11309565
> *its looks good, where your car at buddy ?
> ::cough:: hater ::cough::
> *



Just not my thing.. Definitely not a hater.. I travel across the country and shoot the hottest cars.. Just looked plain to me bro.. gotta accept opinons.. no need to get emotional


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 10 2008, 10:44 PM~11309536
> *damn cuz u caught me on cam hahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUT IT DO... KONG-FU?? 
KONG-FU PANDA IN DA HOUSE![/SIZE] :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

KONG-FU!!!
AINT IT PAST UR CURFEW!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 10 2008, 10:57 PM~11309736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

this caddy was loudddddddddddddddddddddddd ass fuck


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









DATS WASSUP! LOWRYDERS REPRESENTIN". WUT UP ACES ????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: REST IN PEACE c.c, g-body lowlow, ripsta85, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Euro2low, *Lady2-Face '64*, TiggerLS

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 10 2008, 11:41 PM~11310426
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: REST IN PEACE c.c, g-body lowlow, ripsta85, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Euro2low, Lady2-Face '64, TiggerLS
> 
> ...


 :wave: *93brougham*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Lowridergame305, caprice ridah, sweet fleet, dadecounty22, clowner13, Lady2-Face '64, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, massacre, Dino, ripsta85, CadillacNick, lowbikeon20z



THIS BITCH IS PACKEDDD


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 09:37 PM~11309467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bet that up homie for postn my girl shit up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 10 2008, 11:56 PM~11310603
> *bet that up homie for postn my girl shit up
> *


yoooo I dident know that was you dowg....shit It was kool to me you cuzo


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 07:11 PM~11308693
> *man one I saw these boyz rolling by I all mosted wanted to take a shit on myself str8 up cuz It ant every day you see a vart thatz a lolo..pluz they were black  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT LOOKS REAL NO BULLSHIT LIFT AND NO TRUCK WHEELS!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THAT 66 LOOKS 100 TIMES CLEANER LIKE THAT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 11 2008, 12:02 AM~11310678
> *NOW THAT LOOKS REAL NO BULLSHIT LIFT AND NO TRUCK WHEELS!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THAT 66 LOOKS 100 TIMES CLEANER LIKE THAT
> *


It use to be lifted????


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 11:01 PM~11310669
> *yoooo I dident know that was you dowg....shit It was kool to me you cuzo
> *


yea you 2 homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CALVIN, CADILLAC D, lowbikeon20z, *sweet fleet*, caprice ridah, TiggerLS, IIMPALAA
there you go :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 11 2008, 12:02 AM~11310678
> *NOW THAT LOOKS REAL NO BULLSHIT LIFT AND NO TRUCK WHEELS!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THAT 66 LOOKS 100 TIMES CLEANER LIKE THAT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im feeling this nissan


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 10:04 PM~11310711
> *It use to be lifted????
> *




NO I DONT KNOW IF IT USE TO BE LIFTED IM JUST SAYING IT LOOKS ALOT CLEANER LIKE THAT THEN ANY OTHER 66 IVE SEEN DOWN HERE ON BIG WHEELS

HOPE HE KEEPS IT LIKE THAT CHROMES IT ALL OUT AND JUICES IT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 11 2008, 12:40 AM~11311198
> *NO I DONT KNOW IF IT USE TO BE LIFTED IM JUST SAYING IT LOOKS ALOT CLEANER LIKE THAT THEN ANY OTHER 66 IVE SEEN DOWN HERE ON BIG WHEELS
> 
> HOPE HE KEEPS IT LIKE THAT CHROMES IT ALL OUT AND JUICES IT
> *


I get you now....i hope he juice that shit cuz it was vary clean guts also


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, baggin4life
I see everyone want to bed


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OK here's one video...only one bad thing my cam ant got auido but fuck it

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/STRE...ew¤t=video1.flv


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 11 2008, 01:02 AM~11311505
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn fool that's my bad side :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

does anybody know who does all those airbrushing those cars have on da back? and yall do do you know that persons number?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 10 2008, 07:37 PM~11309466
> *best show footage !!!
> 
> 
> ...


GEICO commercial ????? :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Aug 11 2008, 02:01 AM~11312086
> *does anybody know who does all those airbrushing those cars have on da back?
> *



A DUDE NAMED MEER....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 i likes.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> :0 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Aug 11 2008, 12:01 AM~11312086
> *does anybody know who does all those airbrushing those cars have on da back? and yall do do you know that persons number?
> *



I think his number is/was 305-324-5611. This is remembering off the top of my head. I haven't spoken to him since I used to work with him years ago, but I'm pretty sure that was his number. give it a try, or ask Evelio (execution) he might have it since meer did his mural.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

wat happend to all da lowrider?? damn i wish big rims would have neva token ova miami bitches lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11309203
> *MR.side wayzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice pix man...i'll make sure to past them on to him...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:wow: WOW!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 11 2008, 05:33 AM~11312843
> *wat happend to all da lowrider?? damn i wish big rims would have neva token ova miami bitches lol
> *


for real i only saw two in all this picture :yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 11 2008, 10:29 AM~11313168
> *for real i only saw two in all this picture :yes:
> *


I guess they weren't interested in this show.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 11 2008, 12:55 AM~11311412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 niceee


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 06:38 PM~11308930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one here!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 09:11 PM~11308693
> *man one I saw these boyz rolling by I all mosted wanted to take a shit on myself str8 up cuz It ant every day you see a vart thatz a lolo..pluz they were black  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

dude bought that car like that. he paid 10 stacks for it


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Aug 11 2008, 07:23 AM~11312742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ill give it a try.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2008, 01:58 AM~11312370
> *GEICO commercial ?????  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: fucker :biggrin:
atleast i like girls :roflmao:

no but i did save money on my car insurance


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 11 2008, 01:03 PM~11315632
> *:uh: fucker  :biggrin:
> atleast i like girls  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










:0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2008, 05:36 PM~11316379
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



NI99A WE KNOW THAT AIN'T U CUZ U AIN'T BLAD LOL LOL IT COULD BE ME , NO NOT EITHER CUZ SHES TO SKINNY :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2008, 09:09 PM~11310765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, orientalmontecarlo, *sweet fleet
* :nicoderm:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> wet , huh??
> lol
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 11 2008, 04:39 PM~11316419
> *NI99A WE KNOW THAT AIN'T U CUZ U AIN'T BLAD LOL LOL IT COULD BE ME , NO NOT EITHER CUZ SHES TO SKINNY  :biggrin:
> *


she or hes too skinny fat boy :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11316419
> *NI99A WE KNOW THAT AIN'T U CUZ U AIN'T BLAD LOL LOL IT COULD BE ME , NO NOT EITHER CUZ SHES TO SKINNY  :biggrin:
> *



lmfao... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 11 2008, 05:27 PM~11316887
> *she or hes too skinny fat boy  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Aug 11 2008, 02:01 AM~11312086
> *does anybody know who does all those airbrushing those cars have on da back? and yall do do you know that persons number?
> *


The guy name is MEER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 11 2008, 08:33 AM~11312843
> *wat happend to all da lowrider?? damn i wish big rims would have neva token ova miami bitches lol
> *


man the only lowriders that were there was luis & danny caddyz,the black guy push that var,the town car which I was told was from H town & me but my shit was parked out side.....I wish there was more lolos


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 11 2008, 08:33 AM~11312843
> *wat happend to all da lowrider?? damn i wish big rims would have neva token ova miami bitches lol
> *


well, wat sucks is dat only sum people show up wit lolo's but instead of everybody that belongs to a car club or that owns one...... if everysingle member would show up then that shit would raw cuz ya'll would shut it down!  making the scene bigger & bigger! 
but if u ask me??? i love both! i got a high ryda but i always loved lowryders. :biggrin: 

am i right????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Aman :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2008, 07:06 PM~11317155
> *man the only lowriders that were there was luis & danny caddyz,the black guy push that var,the town car which I was told was from H town & me but my shit was parked out side.....I wish there was more lolos
> *


Anyone have any springs for a big body they would like to get rid of? Im about to juice the Roadie show me whatcha got. Also lookin for some a-arms and rear trailing arms or 4 links.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90, [email protected]$TA BITCH85,
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 11 2008, 07:26 PM~11317306
> *HEAVErollerz90, [email protected]$TA BITCH85,
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



WASSSSSSSSSAAAAAAA! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 11 2008, 09:22 AM~11312934
> *:biggrin:  nice pix man...i'll make sure to past them on to him...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

what up mia


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Aug 11 2008, 08:01 PM~11317568
> *what up mia
> *


what up big dowg....man i gott call u later tonight about something so have ur phone on u


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2008, 08:03 PM~11317589
> *what up big dowg....man i gott call u later tonight about something so have ur phone on u
> *


cool


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> > _*OR WILL TRADE FOR SOME 24 THAT 5X5 WITH SKINNY FOR MY CAPRICE WAGON LET ME KNOW*_
> 
> 
> $ 2000 obo somebody come get this out my yard


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I Know its bullshit evry1 down in miami r big rimmers..or dey turned into big rimmers..i want da lowriding game to come bak ppl needa stay TRU 2 Da Game lowriding waz here b4 n e 22'z or better..my opinion


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2008, 04:55 PM~11317523
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats good Watson...........................


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Tru 2 Da Game comming soon


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Aug 11 2008, 01:01 AM~11312086
> *does anybody know who does all those airbrushing those cars have on da back? and yall do do you know that persons number?
> *


MEER DOES GOOD WERK :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MORE PIC'S FROM THE CARSHOW...I STILL HAVE ALOT TO POST


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> Tru 2 Da Game comming soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > Tru 2 Da Game comming soon
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

everyone was stunting after the show....the parking lot was so fuckin live :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11318070
> *everyone was stunting after the show....the parking lot was so fuckin live :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



i heard!!!


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

yo homie does props should go to me since i built that car


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

thats ma old car i built that shithttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=134049&view=findpost&p=11317758


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

this wagon wasss loud ass fuck


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

yo if anyone is interrested in a full euro clip 4 a cutty holla at me, its complete just missin corner lights,i dnt know how to post pics, if anyone interrested call me at 786.488.0385 emmanuel


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11318149
> *yo if anyone is interrested in a full euro clip 4 a cutty holla at me, its complete just missin corner lights,i dnt know how to post pics, if anyone interrested call me at 786.488.0385 emmanuel
> *


whats ur price??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

just 1 king g.p


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 1/2 - 4 ton springs? Anyone have any?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 11 2008, 09:50 PM~11318594
> *3 1/2 - 4 ton springs? Anyone have any?
> *


IM sure someone dose man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* lacrosseondubs*, ripsta85, backbumpercaprice, *COUPE DE BEAR*, chichi on 13, *CADILLAC D*, CHICO305, Mazda350, ~RoLl1NReGaL~
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 11 2008, 08:21 PM~11318963
> *that old skool malibu is really nice. But what the hell is that candy oldsmobile on 50 inch rims doing on a trailer, that just dumb??
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 11 2008, 07:15 PM~11317226
> *well, wat sucks is dat only sum people show up wit lolo's but instead of everybody that belongs to a car club or that owns one...... if everysingle member would show up then that shit would raw cuz ya'll would shut it down!   making the scene bigger & bigger!
> but if u ask me??? i love both! i got a high ryda but i always loved lowryders. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


lowriders only come out at night wen theres a full moon lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

who said ****** ant got love for rick ross anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 11 2008, 10:38 PM~11319160
> *lowriders only come out at night wen theres a full moon lol  :biggrin:
> *


man that's true I dont see to many of tham durning the day...we need a ride out


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2008, 09:41 PM~11319191
> *who said ****** ant got love for rick ross anymore  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: CADILLAC D, CALVIN, UCE 95 RHYDER, *Made You A Hater*, vert86cutty, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, Lilwade, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, *DANNY305, *baggin4life, slamry

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

enok work...if yall want his myspace link let me know


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

look! euro 4 sale 4 a cutty complete,just missing corner lights,275.also have 13z for sale anodized red lip,chrome spokes and knockoffs have good tire ready to ride 200firm,also have 14z center golds have rust 100firm,call me at 786.488.0385 dnt how to post pics,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 11 2008, 10:46 PM~11319253
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: CADILLAC D, CALVIN, UCE 95 RHYDER, Made You A Hater, vert86cutty, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Lilwade, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, DANNY305, baggin4life, slamry
> 
> ...


what up fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Mr.Purp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 11 2008, 10:51 PM~11319326
> *Mr.Purp
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: I realy like his work I cant wait to see yall bring out hood rat


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN. :rant: :rant: :rant: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

need to sell my cutlass euro 275,13z 200 firm, 14z 100 firm, 786 488 0385


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 11 2008, 10:59 PM~11319433
> *
> 
> 
> ...











That bitch has a nasty lock up...vary clean caddy...I cant wait to see it back in the streetz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, CALVIN, caprice ridah, *Made You A Hater*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got sum stuff for sale,87 cutlass full euro clip just missing corner lights,275
13z anodized red lip chrome spokes,they have good tires,200firm
14z have rust 100 firm they also have tires


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 11 2008, 11:26 PM~11319777
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CALVIN, caprice ridah, Made You A Hater
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> > Tru 2 Da Game comming soon
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

*HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 11 2008, 11:42 PM~11319952
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:
> *


what up pimp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn I got all these vidoe's but yall cant hear shit..I got yall next time


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

that 4 door cutty looks real clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ok after the show shit was popin at the gas station!!!There was 2 donkz raceing n if you was into music there was about 15-20 cars deep that all had music for ur asses....There was 2 chagerz going at it about who car was more weeet :biggrin: shit was str8 but I got mad cuz my batteries all died


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

yo watson were did u get ur model cars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 12:22 AM~11320438
> *yo watson were did u get ur model cars
> *


biglotz


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2008, 09:25 PM~11320479
> *biglotz
> *


 thanks hommie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 12:30 AM~11320542
> *thanks hommie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

finally learned how to ad pics so here it is,87 euro clip for a cutlass,real clean just missing corner lights clip is of the car 275,also have 13z and 14z for sale


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 PM~11319509
> *LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
> TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.    :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *



I AINT SCARED :biggrin: LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11316419
> *NI99A WE KNOW THAT AIN'T U CUZ U AIN'T BLAD LOL LOL IT COULD BE ME , NO NOT EITHER CUZ SHES TO SKINNY  :biggrin:
> *


i could fix dat up for u.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 11 2008, 11:04 PM~11319509
> *LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
> TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.    :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


im down. wha time?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 11 2008, 10:04 PM~11319509
> *LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
> TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.    :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


my boy evil aint scared show car and driving  






uffin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 11 2008, 07:51 PM~11319326
> *Mr.Purp
> 
> 
> ...


lol this *****


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 11 2008, 09:40 PM~11319934
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> thats ma old car i built that shit ,
> *


 trust me bro u talkin bout the wrong car ive had this car in my garage since i waz 15 u talking bout a wrong 1


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 12 2008, 06:00 AM~11322478
> *trust me bro u talkin bout the wrong car ive had this car in my garage since i waz 15 u talking bout a wrong 1
> *


manny u fuckin fat bitch i jst realized it waz u....i already started the body work on da cutty last week nd i gotta redue that hole set up lol..ima have it painted in 2 months


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOO


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP MIA?!?!??! CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK, WILL CATCH YALL SOON ENOUGH

SOME SHOTS OF ME DOING MY THING OUT HERE


SPENT TOO MANY DAYS DOING THIS AS THE TC, CAUSE MY BIG ASS COULD NOT FIT IN THE PASSENGER SEAT...  









GOTTA LOVE TRYING TO TAKE NOTES FOR AN AFTER ACTION REPORTS AFTER A HUMVEE GOT HIT IN THE CONVOY

















GUY was looking a little too hard at our outposts


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

who were the 2 donks that were racing???

let me guess, one had to be jason?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:53 AM~11322564
> *WHAT UP MIA?!?!??!  CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK, WILL CATCH YALL SOON ENOUGH
> 
> SOME SHOTS OF ME DOING MY THING OUT HERE
> ...



Wassup Dirty. Hey wassup with the shell top? U never gave me the price.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 PM~11319509
> *LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
> TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.    :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 LETS DO THIS LET THE WORD OUT EVERYBODY BRING UR RIDE OUT DA GARGE DA BACKYARD RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE SATURDAY NITE LIKE AT 10 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 11 2008, 04:15 PM~11317226
> *well, wat sucks is dat only sum people show up wit lolo's but instead of everybody that belongs to a car club or that owns one...... if everysingle member would show up then that shit would raw cuz ya'll would shut it down!   making the scene bigger & bigger!
> but if u ask me??? i love both! i got a high ryda but i always loved lowryders. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  I THINK A LOWRIDER WIT JUICE CATCHES WAY MORE ATTETION  DEN A CAR ON BIG WHEELS DONT MATTER HOW MUCH THERE RIMS COST :biggrin:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 12 2008, 05:00 AM~11322478
> *trust me bro u talkin bout the wrong car ive had this car in my garage since i waz 15 u talking bout a wrong 1
> *


steven stop talking tryna take ma fame,***** i had that car since i was fifteen,and im the one who had that shit like a month ago sittin in ma backyard till i sold it to u so i dnt think uve had that shit for 5 years try maybe a month,








dam if uve had it since u were fifteen whoz car is diz,


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUTS UP MA *****!!!! I GOT MY SOLO BARICS 4 SALE!!! 2 15" L7 THE BLACK ONES.... MONEY AIN'T LOOKIN GOOD SO IMMA GET RID OF THEM... I BOUGHT THEM 4 $500 STILL GOT WARRANTY ON THEM I WANT $400....THEY ONLY BEEN UP 4 DISPLAY IN MY TRUNK...*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ey steven, I need a fade papa! it's been like a month! lol "I'ma go on thursday". You're getting close to Jordan status...

ol' 4 door cutty havin ass....... that shit's caca papa.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, AM Express, OrAnGe CaDi, ghettocomission
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 12 2008, 12:55 AM~11320805
> *I AINT SCARED  :biggrin: LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



yes u are bitch lolwhat happen sunday lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 12 2008, 12:57 AM~11320821
> *i could fix dat up for u.
> *


dale cono but not tooooo fat lol :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

-CAROL CITY-, 96' lincoln
:wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 12 2008, 11:41 AM~11324785
> *-CAROL CITY-, 96' lincoln
> :wave:
> *


Wuz up *****!!! Get ur lungs resdy 4 2morrow!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Aug 12 2008, 11:47 AM~11324828
> *Wuz up *****!!! Get ur lungs reAdy 4 2morrow!!
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

why was up


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 12 2008, 01:41 PM~11324785
> *-CAROL CITY-, 96' lincoln
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11324521
> *yes u are bitch lolwhat happen sunday lol j/k  :biggrin:
> *


THE RAIN HAD ME LIKE THIS hno:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, 305KingCadillac, TiggerLS
:nicoderm:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

does any body need a euro, for a cutty. 275 hit me up786 488 0385


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 02:43 PM~11325211
> *does any body need a euro, for a cutty. 275 hit me up786 488 0385
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, vert86cutty, *COUPE DE BEAR*, CadillacNick
he does!


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 12 2008, 12:43 PM~11325216
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, vert86cutty, COUPE DE BEAR, CadillacNick
> he does!
> *


theres a pic of it 2 pages back on 1500


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln,* Evelitog
* :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 12 2008, 12:43 PM~11325216
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, vert86cutty, COUPE DE BEAR, CadillacNick
> he does!
> *



preparate para la muerte !!!! :burn:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 11 2008, 08:59 PM~11319433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Purps work too?


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 11 2008, 10:44 PM~11321282
> *my boy evil aint scared show car and driving
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 12 2008, 04:12 PM~11325436
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog
> :wave:
> *


Whats going on ? ? ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 12 2008, 02:00 PM~11325873
> *Is that Purps work too?
> *



yes it is!!
hers a lil more..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 12 2008, 10:14 AM~11322814
> * I THINK A LOWRIDER WIT JUICE CATCHES WAY MORE ATTETION  DEN A CAR ON BIG WHEELS DONT MATTER HOW MUCH THERE RIMS COST  :biggrin:
> *



ok? im glad you feel that way, but wat im saying is if u got a lowrider, then take it to the shows...... there were only a lil bit of lowriders at the show.....
if everybody woulda came out.... then it would of been str8.

hakunna matataaaa


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 12 2008, 04:49 PM~11326678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON A CLEAN ASS SET UP HOMIE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 12 2008, 05:49 PM~11326678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats 25th Street boys doing it...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 12 2008, 05:50 PM~11326694
> *CONGRATS ON A CLEAN ASS SET UP HOMIE
> *


Thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 12 2008, 02:53 PM~11325825
> *preparate para la muerte !!!!  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'm in on this comp too puto! so you better come harder than that!


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

euro 4 sale 4 a cutlass,275 786.488.0385


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 09:21 AM~11322631
> *who were the 2 donks that were racing???
> 
> let me guess, one had to be jason?
> *


If jason is mr.sidewayz than naw


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 10:03 AM~11323436
> *steven stop talking tryna take ma fame,***** i had that car since i was fifteen,and im the one who had that shit like a month ago sittin in ma backyard till i sold it to u so i dnt think uve had that shit for 5 years try maybe a month,
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it waz sum1 else...nd bitch ur mom built dat shit not u lol...i aint takin ur fame marica u didnt do nuttin but juice dat shit its been the same since u had it ..im already reduing da car over...nd waz up wit da other 4 door cutty 4rm da old man


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 12 2008, 05:24 PM~11327398
> *i thought it waz sum1 else...nd bitch ur mom built dat shit not u lol...i aint takin ur fame marica u didnt do nuttin but juice dat shit its been the same since u had it ..im already reduing da car over...nd waz up wit da other 4 door cutty 4rm da old man
> *


just remember read ma signature,


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2008, 10:16 AM~11323513
> *ey steven, I need a fade papa! it's been like a month! lol "I'ma go on thursday". You're getting close to Jordan status...
> 
> ol' 4 door cutty havin ass....... that shit's caca papa.
> *


lmao my bad papa its that i dnt got a car rite now my shits been fucked up for a while now...ima see wen i can fade u up...nd naw wen u paint my shit u aint gonna be saying its caca papa n e more...

whats the name of the color purple that was on the cadillac 4 door caddy 4rm rollerz only??


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 06:26 PM~11327415
> *just remember read ma signature,
> *


lmao yea i read but i dnt see no king...watch wen da cutty comes out..


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 12 2008, 05:24 PM~11327398
> *i thought it waz sum1 else...nd bitch ur mom built dat shit not u lol...i aint takin ur fame marica u didnt do nuttin but juice dat shit its been the same since u had it ..im already reduing da car over...nd waz up wit da other 4 door cutty 4rm da old man
> *


and hommie ma mom didnt it ,i built it wit the money wen i crash my truck get it rite,
thats still ma old car,dnt wory i got a lil sumtin


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 06:32 PM~11327459
> *and hommie ma mom didnt it ,i built it wit the money wen i crash my truck get it rite,
> thats still ma old car,dnt wory i got a lil sumtin
> *


u better get that other cutty...waz up wit the adapters nd the hoeses??/


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

i got the hose gimme 10 bucks and cut me up


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

no body wants a euro 4 a cut


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 06:42 PM~11327565
> *i got the hose gimme 10 bucks and cut me up
> *


iight hold it dwn for me...i cnt cut u up i still havnt fixed the tacoma


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 12 2008, 05:52 PM~11327638
> *iight hold it dwn for me...i cnt cut u up i still havnt fixed the tacoma
> *


holla at me wen ready later on ima post a pic of a euro 4 door cutty


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 06:55 PM~11327667
> *holla at me wen  ready later on ima post a pic of a euro 4 door cutty
> *


a 4 door wit a euro clip??if dat shits looks raw ill buy da euro clip 4rm u


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, Lilwade


:biggrin: WUZ UP WHITE BIZZEL :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Tru2DaGame, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, ripsta85, *CADILLAC D*
you takeing a brake from the models :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 12 2008, 01:53 PM~11325825
> *preparate para la muerte !!!!  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

5 Members: MAAANDO, Scarface, *[email protected]$TA BITCH85, CADILLAC D*, KING 305

:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 12 2008, 09:42 PM~11327995
> *5 Members: MAAANDO, Scarface, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, CADILLAC D, KING 305
> 
> :wave:
> *



SUP??? HOW U BEEN?????

HEY, ANYBODY SELLING A CHEVY ENGINE?????


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody got a 93-96 fleetwoood hood for sale
???


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 12 2008, 06:42 PM~11327995
> *5 Members: MAAANDO, Scarface, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, CADILLAC D, KING 305
> 
> :wave:
> *


WUZ UP DAWG


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11328082
> *WUZ UP DAWG
> *


WASSUP D".... WUT IT DO??? LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11328082
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 12 2008, 06:59 PM~11328122
> *WASSUP D".... WUT IT DO??? LOL.
> *



NOTHING MUCH JUST CHILLEN


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 12 2008, 10:05 PM~11328158
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST CHILLEN
> *


ITS RAININ OVA HERE...  
BORED..


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 12 2008, 07:07 PM~11328169
> *ITS RAININ OVA HERE...
> BORED..
> *



HERE 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 12 2008, 09:24 PM~11327865
> *:biggrin: LOOKS FAMILIAR  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



















THE WHEELS! :biggrin: 
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 12 2008, 07:32 PM~11328389
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U GOT IT ALREADY


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 12 2008, 06:24 PM~11327865
> *:biggrin: LOOKS FAMILIAR  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good but if ur makin a lecab

its already wrong :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11329516
> *looks good but if ur makin a lecab
> 
> its already wrong  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 12 2008, 10:41 PM~11329941
> *:dunno:
> *



The cut on the quarters......


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2008, 09:47 PM~11330020
> *The cut on the quarters......
> *



THANKS :thumbsup: IM COMING 4 U BEAR :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 12 2008, 10:49 PM~11330052
> *THANKS :thumbsup: IM CUMING 4 U BEAR :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 13 2008, 01:28 AM~11330495
> *:0 lol
> *


the turn outs gonna be good. funny cuz its not got a while and i feel rushed already, i rushed alot of shit on an impala im doin.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 13 2008, 01:52 AM~11330666
> *the turn outs gonna be good. funny cuz its not got a while and i feel rushed already, i rushed alot of shit on an impala im doin.
> *


o yea the day of the deadline we should show the cars off somewhere well lit, to take some picks and post em up on here and in the model car section.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning :wave:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

does any body need a euro for a cutlass hit me up,786.488.0385
clip is of car already,275


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> im down. wha time?
> let bring the old times back :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 PM~11319509
> *LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
> TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.    :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


im down at what time :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 12 2008, 04:49 PM~11326678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 13 2008, 08:05 AM~11332279
> *im down at what time  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 PM~11319509
> *LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
> TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.    :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


  x2


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 09:50 AM~11332172
> *does any body need a euro for a cutlass hit me up,786.488.0385
> clip is of car already,275
> 
> ...



ey wussup wit some pics of your vert 86 cutty ?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 12 2008, 10:53 PM~11330675
> *o yea the day of the deadline we should show the cars off somewhere well lit, to take some picks and post em up on here and in the model car section.
> *




My Model Is Coming Out Serious And Its A Honda LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 13 2008, 10:12 AM~11333225
> *ey wussup wit some pics of your vert 86 cutty ?
> *


i junked the car


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 12:30 PM~11333341
> *i junked the car
> *


u dont got before pics or something ?


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A HOUSE GRILL FOR A REGAL


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 13 2008, 10:48 AM~11333480
> *u dont got before pics or something ?
> *


nah man i dnt know if u remember the hallowhangout i think it was in 06 i dnt know if u saw a 79 grand prix chop top but that was my old shit


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

ALSO HAVE A ADEX FOR $200


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

how much 4 da grill jimmy?if thats u


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

hey errbody my dogg selling some 24's for $2500. pm me if anybody intrested. peace


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

_* $1500 obo* _ </span> [/b][/i][/u]</span>


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

got a 350 from a 93 fleetwood for sale $600 comes with one belt pulley system needs alternator
can be converted to carb by blocking off the 4 inside intake bolt (knowledge courtesy of horsepower sales lol)

hit me up 786-285-9939


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 13 2008, 02:23 PM~11334349
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Anybody parting out any Lincoln 95-97 ? ? ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Aug 13 2008, 03:04 PM~11334614
> *Anybody parting out any Lincoln 95-97 ? ? ?
> *



yea UPICK!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Aug 13 2008, 11:12 AM~11333671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is this grille for


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Aug 13 2008, 10:51 AM~11333502
> *ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A HOUSE GRILL FOR A REGAL
> *


pm with price


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11334911
> *yea UPICK!
> *


i know that dumbass


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Aug 13 2008, 03:44 PM~11334961
> *i know that dumbass
> *


lol dayum such hostility!


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

bro theres a million people looking 4 a euro and i get no offers?its of the car already.275 hit me up 786 488 0385


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 04:04 PM~11335166
> *bro theres a million people looking 4 a euro and i get no offers?its of the car already.275 hit me up 786 488 0385
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its the price. :dunno:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 13 2008, 04:49 PM~11335004
> *lol dayum such hostility!
> *


lol . . . Que Bola ? ? ?


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 13 2008, 02:05 PM~11335177
> *maybe its the price.  :dunno:
> *


ill let it go for 250 you its hard to find this shits.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

ORIENTALMONTECARLO\
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Aug 13 2008, 02:12 PM~11333671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?????
hno: hno:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 04:57 PM~11335655
> *ill let it go for 250 you its hard to find this shits.
> *


i've always sold 87 fronts for 175
275 is kinda steep whoadie but i guess there are always those ducks that buy em :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

price aint that bad...but it needs to be really clean with all lights...it would be better if you had a pic of how it lays now and not on a car


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 13 2008, 06:13 PM~11335779


DOES THE ENGINE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS??????


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 13 2008, 06:13 PM~11335779



DAM.... THATS ALOT OF SHIT... BUT I'LL THINK ABOUT IT.... I'LL LET U KNOW.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 13 2008, 03:09 PM~11335746
> *ORIENTALMONTECARLO\
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que vuelta


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

i also have a set of 13z wit the lip anodized red and chrome spokes.have all 4 universal 5 lug adapters and 2 sets of knock offs.and they have good tires.200 firm
camera broke dnt got pics .hit me up 786 488 0385


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

G-body int. for sale 
all dark blue tweed
front seats ,door panels and rear seats all new never in car never sat on
pm me if interested


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

check this out people my homeboy is selling this 24's on skinny's for 2500 or best offer and yes the paint on the rims comes off if anybody intrested pm me, peace out


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 13 2008, 03:40 PM~11334931
> *what is this grille for
> *


REGALS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Aug 13 2008, 05:28 PM~11336830
> *REGALS
> *


hey wuz up what u trying to get 4 that and is the chrome still nice on it


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 13 2008, 07:02 PM~11336650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my box is rawer than this one :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:43 PM~11336939
> *my box is rawer than this one  :biggrin:
> *


 oh yeah well this box belongs to the president of your car club


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 13 2008, 07:54 PM~11337023
> *oh yeah well this box belongs to the president of your car club
> *


lol, i know ""joke""


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i know u was joking


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 13 2008, 08:04 PM~11337096
> *i know u was joking
> *


btw tho my 2dr is rawer than this lac :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 13 2008, 07:54 PM~11337023
> *oh yeah well this box belongs to the president of your car club
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 13 2008, 08:10 PM~11337133
> *:roflmao:
> *


rawer than your car too, fatboy
wusup though homie ?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

<---bored ass cracker, i'm gone goodnight miami


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 13 2008, 06:06 PM~11337105
> *btw tho my 2dr is rawer than this lac  :biggrin:
> *


 and then you woke up from ur dream :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, *TiggerLS, *GiZmO84, 81_Monte_Pimpin
u fukin bored **** :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 13 2008, 06:31 PM~11337298
> *caprice ridah, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, TiggerLS, GiZmO84, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> u fukin bored **** :0
> *


 i got ur **** alright


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 13 2008, 08:26 PM~11337263
> *rawer than your car too, fatboy
> wusup though homie ?
> *


LOL SUP SLIMTHUG :biggrin: HERE CHILLIN LOOKIN AT CARS 4 SALE..WHA U BEEN UP 2


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 13 2008, 02:19 PM~11334317
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 13 2008, 09:53 PM~11338093
> *bump
> *


HOW MANY MILES? LT1 OR BABY LT1? HOWS DA TRANNY?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 13 2008, 10:06 PM~11338207
> *HOW MANY MILES? LT1 OR BABY LT1? HOWS DA TRANNY?
> *


baby v-8


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone can help me out i need meer for an airbrush and i lost his number and hes always moving around and i seen someones lac trunk he did if u have it pm me please


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 14 2008, 01:55 AM~11339912
> *anyone can help me out i need meer for an airbrush and i lost his number and hes always moving around and i seen someones lac trunk he did  if u have it pm me please
> *


try hittin up dis dude named DELL he airbrushed all dem cars in dem pics a few pages back. i got his number if you interested.

WHOS RIDING TO THAT RIDEOUT SATURDAY NIGHT?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

GoodMorning Miami


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 12 2008, 06:49 PM~11326678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE HOMIE! :thumbsup: Can't wait till the full feature comes out...We got to show the world that LOWRIDERS are still ALIVE IN FLORIDA!

















:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :around: :around:   hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


AND IT AINT DONE YET STILL MISSING PARTS JUST A TEASE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 14 2008, 08:14 AM~11340983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 14 2008, 06:15 AM~11340987
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



HATER ASS ***** LOL W.E. POST UR CA-CHARO BITCH


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 14 2008, 08:22 AM~11341007
> *HATER ASS ***** LOL W.E. POST UR CA-CHARO BITCH
> *


suck deez nutz *****!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OK ILL TRY THIS AGAIN. CAN YOU PEOPLE STOP THE FUCKING TRAIN HORNS AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT AT THE HANGOUT. AND THE DUMB ASS ***** THAT BROKE THAT FUCKING BOTTLE LASTNITE IN THE PARKING LOT. GROW THE FUCK UP AND HAVE RESPECT FOR OTHER PEOPLE PROPERTY, AND I KNOW IN WHAT CAR YALL WAS RIDING IN . I AINT GONNA PUT YOU OUT THERE, BUT I KNOW WHO YOU ARE. NEXT TIME YALL GETTING THAT BOTTLE IN YOUR BACK WINDOW. *ANY PROBLEMS YOU HAVE REGARDING THIS MATTER COME SEE ME AT THE SHOP. WELL TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT.. *
THANK YOU.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Aug 14 2008, 12:41 AM~11340168
> *try hittin up dis dude named DELL he airbrushed all dem cars in dem pics a few pages back. i got his number if you interested.
> 
> WHOS RIDING TO THAT RIDEOUT SATURDAY NIGHT?
> *



I'd stick to meer. I don't know if dell has gotten better (which most likely he has because its been like 4 years), but when I worked with meer, dell worked with meer as well. his shit wasn't very detailed at all. I mean i'm sure he's gotten better, but meer has so much more expirience, and I'm sure the pricing is most likely the same.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Aug 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11340168
> *try hittin up dis dude named DELL he airbrushed all dem cars in dem pics a few pages back. i got his number if you interested.
> 
> WHOS RIDING TO THAT RIDEOUT SATURDAY NIGHT?
> *


WHAT RIDE OUT ???WERE AT????WHAT TIME???


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 14 2008, 07:46 AM~11341407
> *WHAT RIDE OUT ???WERE AT????WHAT TIME???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 13 2008, 10:55 PM~11339912
> *anyone can help me out i need meer for an airbrush and i lost his number and hes always moving around and i seen someones lac trunk he did  if u have it pm me please
> *


u can also check out homeboy that did the work on the baby blue lac from aces..aslo did the monte from aces...he does nice work


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Anyone know where i can get a Rockford Fosgate T4000bd1 at a good price. Already tried JR Electronics and the only have the new P series amps that are all black.










Locally not ebay.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2008, 07:44 AM~11341072
> *OK ILL TRY THIS AGAIN.  CAN YOU PEOPLE STOP THE FUCKING TRAIN HORNS AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT  AT THE HANGOUT.  AND THE DUMB ASS ***** THAT BROKE THAT FUCKING BOTTLE LASTNITE IN THE PARKING LOT. GROW THE FUCK UP AND HAVE RESPECT FOR OTHER PEOPLE PROPERTY,  AND I KNOW IN WHAT CAR YALL WAS RIDING IN .  I AINT GONNA PUT YOU OUT THERE,  BUT I KNOW WHO YOU ARE. NEXT TIME YALL GETTING THAT BOTTLE IN YOUR BACK WINDOW.  ANY PROBLEMS YOU HAVE REGARDING THIS MATTER COME SEE ME AT THE SHOP.  WELL TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT..
> THANK YOU.
> *



Its a miami sickness to be disrespectful, ignorant, dumb and act retarded when people get in front of crowds. No matter how many times you tell these fools not to do that shit your always gonna get one jackass who thinks sounding his train horn and peeling out is cool and is gonna earn him gangster points. These are the same ****** who are the first ones to be like, "Fuck man, we aint got no hang outs no more. The game is dead down here." and shit like that. 

Its ridiculous how these retards never seem to pick it up that burning out, train horns and excessive bass where houses are around leads to a heat up and the hangout getting shut down. 

Insanity is repeating the same actions over and over again and expecting different results...so basically, we, the sensible people of the car scene down here, must be insane for thinking these fools are ever going to stop doing it.


----------



## baggin4life (Jan 8, 2008)

im lookin to get a capacitor for cheap does anyone have one or know where i can get one locally for cheap.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 14 2008, 12:29 PM~11342064
> *Its a miami sickness to be disrespectful, ignorant, dumb and act retarded when people get in front of crowds.  No matter how many times you tell these fools not to do that shit your always gonna get one jackass who thinks sounding his train horn and peeling out is cool and is gonna earn him gangster points.  These are the same ****** who are the first ones to be like, "Fuck man, we aint got no hang outs no more.  The game is dead down here."  and shit like that.
> 
> Its ridiculous how these retards never seem to pick it up that burning out, train horns and excessive bass where houses are around leads to a heat up and the hangout getting shut down.
> ...


I would also like to add to this. Since when did driving fast in a FUCKING PARKING LOT!!!!, become cool? You have children at these hangouts who are in the PARKING LOT!!!! Be a fucking adult and realize that driving fast in a parking lot makes you look like a FUCKING IDIOT. Be courteous and stop driving fast in the parking lot. Put yourself in some of our shoes who have children. Would you like people driving fast in a parking lot where your kids are at? No right? Then fucking stop doing it. And what the fuck is so cool about burning out in a parking lot? What the fuck is so cool about sounding your train horn? Are you a train? Does your car look like a train? Are you on a train track? No right? So stop being a fucking idiot. If you come to a hangout, you come to "HANG OUT". You want to peel out? Take your stupid ass to the track and get your slow ass car spanked by a real car. With this in mind people, DONT BE A FUCKING IDIOT BY DOING ALL OF THE ABOVE. RELAX! We are here to chill. BTW, the bottle thing was fucking stupid. Dont be an IDIOT! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 14 2008, 10:26 AM~11341298
> *I'd stick to meer. I don't know if dell has gotten better (which most likely he has because its been like 4 years), but when I worked with meer, dell worked with meer as well. his shit wasn't very detailed at all. I mean i'm sure he's gotten better, but meer has so much more expirience, and I'm sure the pricing is most likely the same.
> *


i stick to purple :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 14 2008, 10:59 AM~11341504
> *u can also check out homeboy that did the work on the baby blue lac from aces..aslo did the monte from aces...he does nice work
> *


thats my ni99a purple he does tatts also


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 14 2008, 01:18 PM~11342493
> *I would also like to add to this. Since when did driving fast in a FUCKING PARKING LOT!!!!, become cool? You have children at these hangouts who are in the PARKING LOT!!!! Be a fucking adult and realize that driving fast in a parking lot makes you look like a FUCKING IDIOT. Be courteous and stop driving fast in the parking lot. Put yourself in some of our shoes who have children. Would you like people driving fast in a parking lot where your kids are at? No right? Then fucking stop doing it. And what the fuck is so cool about burning out in a parking lot? What the fuck is so cool about sounding your train horn? Are you a train? Does your car look like a train? Are you on a train track? No right? So stop being a fucking idiot. If you come to a hangout, you come to "HANG OUT". You want to peel out? Take your stupid ass to the track and get your slow ass car spanked by a real car. With this in mind people, DONT BE A FUCKING IDIOT BY DOING ALL OF THE ABOVE. RELAX! We are here to chill. BTW, the bottle thing was fucking stupid. Dont be an IDIOT!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11343042
> *i stick to purple  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, purp is better than dell... at least from what I've seen.......


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 14 2008, 01:18 PM~11342493
> *I would also like to add to this. Since when did driving fast in a FUCKING PARKING LOT!!!!, become cool? You have children at these hangouts who are in the PARKING LOT!!!! Be a fucking adult and realize that driving fast in a parking lot makes you look like a FUCKING IDIOT. Be courteous and stop driving fast in the parking lot. Put yourself in some of our shoes who have children. Would you like people driving fast in a parking lot where your kids are at? No right? Then fucking stop doing it. And what the fuck is so cool about burning out in a parking lot? What the fuck is so cool about sounding your train horn? Are you a train? Does your car look like a train? Are you on a train track? No right? So stop being a fucking idiot. If you come to a hangout, you come to "HANG OUT". You want to peel out? Take your stupid ass to the track and get your slow ass car spanked by a real car. With this in mind people, DONT BE A FUCKING IDIOT BY DOING ALL OF THE ABOVE. RELAX! We are here to chill. BTW, the bottle thing was fucking stupid. Dont be an IDIOT!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


IM BOUT 2 HAVE A KID SOON N IMA BE AT DA HANGOUTS WEN I FINISH MY CAR N I CAN START PUTTIN MY SELF IN THAT POSITION THESE DUM ASSES NEED 2 STOP TRYIN 2 GET ATTENTION CAUSE THERE RAGGITY CAR CANT GET IT THAS Y I STOP GOIN 2 DA HANGOUTS 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

euro clip no cracks real good condition 250 hit me up.786 488.0385 also have set of 13z wit tires in good condition anodized red lip chrome spokes.dnt have pics of the 13z no shipping


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 14 2008, 02:33 PM~11343119
> *hell yeah, purp is better than dell... at least from what I've seen.......
> *


and better than meer , his work is to blockie no flow in his work


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

boss was up Made You A Hater
:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 14 2008, 02:36 PM~11343148
> *boss was up  Made You A Hater
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: creepin cutty, *Lowridergame305*, Capone Designs, MAAANDO, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DANNY305, 83delta88
wats good alex...i have a question..


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 13 2008, 02:19 PM~11334317
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Trick Or Treat 2 


WUT UP FOOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wut up cutty whut may i assist u wit today sir


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

pm'd


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

<span style='color:red'>Anybody need Airbrushing??? Come Check out CAPONE!!!!

WWW.CAPONE-DESIGNS.COM (954) 465-7838...........


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

AIRBRUSHING!!!!!!AIRBRUSHING!!!!!!!AIRBRUHSING!!!!!!!

CALL CAPONE IF YOU NEED CUSTOM AIRBRUSHING......SAME NUMBER FOR THE LAST 8YEARS ......HOLLA AT YOUR BOI!

WWW.CAPONE-DESIGNS.COM.......954-465-7838


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I LIKE THE WORK U HAD OF THE GIRL ON THE PEICE OF METAL POST THAT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

PINK86REGAL, INKSTINCT003, BUBBA-D, SOUND OF REVENGE, 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

AIRBRUSHING!!!!...FOR ALL YOUR AIRBRUSHING NEEDS....HIT UP CAPONE @ CAPONE DESIGNS!!!

WWW.CAPONE-DESIGNS.COM.....954-465-7838

BY SPECIAL REQUEST..LOL..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

tight work


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHAT UP LAYIT LOW FAMILY!!!

JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAINTAINING A SITE LIKE THIS.....IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS SINCE THE FIRST TIME I SAW A LOWRIDER ARTE / LOWRIDER MAGAZINE......AND I PICKED UP A AIRBRUSH FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE 6TH GRADE......I NEVER THOUGHT THAT I WOULD HAVE TO OPORTUNITY TO WORK ON THE CARS I LOVED AS A KID..........SO FOR THAT I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO SHARE MY PASSION FOR CARS AND ART!!! THIS IS WHAT I DO FOR A LIVING.....AND THIS IS ALL I EVER WANT TO DO! AGAIN.....THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME AND YOUR COMMENTS......IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME...,,AS ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME ON HERE WILL TELL YOU.....IM ALWAYS AVAILABLE AND IM ALWAYS OPEN FOR QUESTIONS........THANK YOU!

CAPONE
WWW.CAPONE-DESIGNS.COM
954-465-7838


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 14 2008, 02:20 PM~11343612
> *AIRBRUSHING!!!!...FOR ALL YOUR AIRBRUSHING NEEDS....HIT UP CAPONE @ CAPONE DESIGNS!!!
> 
> WWW.CAPONE-DESIGNS.COM.....954-465-7838
> ...



:0 :0 :0 


JOSE ???


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 14 2008, 12:29 PM~11343686
> *WHAT UP LAYIT LOW FAMILY!!!
> 
> JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAINTAINING A SITE LIKE THIS.....IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS SINCE THE FIRST TIME I SAW A LOWRIDER ARTE / LOWRIDER MAGAZINE......AND I PICKED UP A AIRBRUSH FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE 6TH GRADE......I NEVER THOUGHT THAT I WOULD HAVE TO OPORTUNITY TO WORK ON THE CARS I LOVED AS A KID..........SO FOR THAT I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO SHARE MY PASSION FOR CARS AND ART!!!  THIS IS WHAT I DO FOR A LIVING.....AND THIS IS ALL I EVER WANT TO DO!  AGAIN.....THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME AND YOUR COMMENTS......IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME...,,AS ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME ON HERE WILL TELL YOU.....IM ALWAYS AVAILABLE AND IM ALWAYS OPEN FOR QUESTIONS........THANK YOU!
> ...



your work is bad ass...so heres the question im sure every-1 wants 2 know...what is ur pricing like...post sum pics of things you've done with the price tag attatched. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 14 2008, 12:20 PM~11343612
> *AIRBRUSHING!!!!...FOR ALL YOUR AIRBRUSHING NEEDS....HIT UP CAPONE @ CAPONE DESIGNS!!!
> 
> WWW.CAPONE-DESIGNS.COM.....954-465-7838
> ...


    Damn i'm gonna have to give you a call hommie! :thumbsup: .. so you can make me a similar one....lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU ALWAYS GET MORE THAN YOU PAY FOR AT CAPONE'S.....ALL HOUSE OF KOLOR PAINTS AND KANDY'S...CLEARED WITH PPG HIGH SLOLIDS.....ALL WET SANDED AND BUFFED WITH 2000 GRITT PAPER........QUESTIONS?</span>


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS IS JUST ME BORED AT THE SHOP. THE REAL WORK COMING SOON.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 14 2008, 12:43 PM~11343826
> *YOU ALWAYS GET MORE THAN YOU PAY FOR AT CAPONE'S.....ALL HOUSE OF KOLOR PAINTS AND KANDY'S...CLEARED WITH PPG HIGH SLOLIDS.....ALL WET SANDED AND BUFFED WITH 2000 GRITT PAPER........QUESTIONS?</span>
> *


very fair pricing :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2008, 12:44 PM~11343835
> *THIS IS JUST ME BORED AT THE SHOP. THE REAL WORK COMING SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: .. saw them yesterday in person.. Looking good *****!!... :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

[email protected]$TA BITCH85 post that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER Class In Session ***** !... Watch Me And Learn Something.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MY NEW TRUNK








































ALMOST DONE..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 03:53 PM~11343910
> *[email protected]$TA BITCH85 post that shit :thumbsup:
> *


LOL... THERE U GO.....ALL THE PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

NICE, WHERES PAUL WALL? ITS CLEAN


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MADE U A HATER & SWITCHHITTER
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

LIKE THE PICS?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I LOVE HOW SOME FEMALES HAVE LOVE FOR THEIR RIDES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2008, 04:00 PM~11343982
> *NICE,  WHERES PAUL WALL?  ITS CLEAN
> *


LOL.. THANX 
SORRY YA'LL PAUL WALL COULDNT MAKE IT.LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHO? MIKE JONES! WHO? MIKE JONES!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2008, 04:03 PM~11344007
> *I LOVE HOW SOME FEMALES HAVE LOVE FOR THEIR RIDES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




LOL... THANX HOMIE....... I LOVE MA SHIT.....
G-BODY REPRESENTA......

DAM ITS FUCKING POURIN OUTSIDE! ALL DARK LIKE A DAM HURRICANE!
LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2008, 04:03 PM~11344007
> *I LOVE HOW SOME FEMALES HAVE LOVE FOR THEIR RIDES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


and is not a vw bug :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHHAAH. ONLY IN OPALOCKA. DE PINGA


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Aug 14 2008, 10:46 AM~11341407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*QUOTE(CHICO305 @ Aug 11 2008, 11:04 PM) 
LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN. LETS DO THIS LET THE WORD OUT EVERYBODY BRING UR RIDE OUT DA GARGE DA BACKYARD RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE SATURDAY NITE LIKE AT 10*

^--that rideout.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 01:59 PM~11343967
> *MY NEW TRUNK
> 
> 
> ...



you misspelled 'the'

:biggrin: 

jk


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 14 2008, 04:11 PM~11344090
> *you misspelled 'the'
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



FUNNY..... IT SOPPOUSED TO BE LIKE MY TATTOO...... MATCHING....


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 02:17 PM~11344130
> *FUNNY..... IT SOPPOUSED TO BE LIKE MY TATTOO...... MATCHING....
> 
> 
> ...



:0

it all makes sence now :werd:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 04:17 PM~11344130
> *FUNNY..... IT SOPPOUSED TO BE LIKE MY TATTOO...... MATCHING....
> 
> 
> ...


dam Danny 305 she got a tat :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

HEAVErollerz90 :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 14 2008, 02:48 PM~11343269
> *Trick Or Treat 2
> WUT UP FOOL
> *


yO


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 04:28 PM~11344224
> *dam Danny 305 she got a tat  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH... I GOT A FEW.... LIKE 8 TATS...LOL.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90 post some of the tat you have done


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SHIT A TORNADO IN HIALEAH DE PINGA OFF OF PALM AVE AND 19 ST AND 22 ST AND 24 ST


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 02:30 PM~11344244
> *HEAVErollerz90 post some of the tat you have done
> *


ohhh here comes a tat war....gonna be like 6 pages of this shit now


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HAKUNNA MATATAAA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 04:28 PM~11344224
> *dam Danny 305 she got a tat  :biggrin:
> *


THINK U FUNNY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 04:33 PM~11344266
> *HAKUNNA MATATAAA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that should be your next tat :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 01:30 PM~11344244
> *HEAVErollerz90 post some of the tat you have done
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 14 2008, 01:32 PM~11344255
> *ohhh here comes a tat war....gonna be like 6 pages of this shit now
> *


IM READY


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 14 2008, 04:32 PM~11344255
> *ohhh here comes a tat war....gonna be like 6 pages of this shit now
> *


LMFAO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SHIT A TORNADO IN HIALEAH DE PINGA OFF OF PALM AVE AND 19 ST AND 22 ST AND 24 ST SHITS ALL FUCKED UP HERE 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 14 2008, 01:33 PM~11344270
> *THINK U FUNNY LOL  :biggrin:
> *


man up!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

thats my new one :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 14 2008, 04:35 PM~11344289
> *man up!
> *


NO $$$$$$$ LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 04:36 PM~11344292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT ONE.... NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 14 2008, 04:37 PM~11344304
> *NO $$$$$$$ LOL
> *


I'll pay for it so let go :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAMMM IMA DRIVE THRU THIS TORNADO TO GET ME SUM MC'DONALDS...LOL..
WHO WANTS ANYTHING???LOL. :roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 01:38 PM~11344317
> *I'll pay for it so let go :biggrin:
> *


hahahah what u gonna get danny "never satisfied"?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> I'll pay for it so let
> 
> NEED TO THINK WHAT TO GET :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 14 2008, 02:37 PM~11344304
> *NO $$$$$$$ LOL
> *


CHECK YOU INBOX *****!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 02:59 PM~11343967
> *MY NEW TRUNK
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN CLEAN LIKE DA TRUNK LAYOUT :thumbsup:



FUENTES I GOT A CHEVY 2 SHO U..GET AT ME ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11344340
> *hahahah what u gonna get danny "never satisfied"?
> *


on his lower back :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11344374
> *on his lower back :biggrin:
> *



U FUCKING ***


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11344374
> *on his lower back :biggrin:
> *


SO GAY
LMFAO
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11344370
> *LOOKIN CLEAN LIKE DA TRUNK LAYOUT :thumbsup:
> 
> *


THANX! THATS WASSUP!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 14 2008, 03:34 PM~11344276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK DAWG! :0


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 14 2008, 01:45 PM~11344384
> *U FUCKING ***
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

DON'T MAKE ME POST UP THE LITTLE MOVIE OF LUIS AND PURPLE DANCING SALSA hno:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 14 2008, 01:49 PM~11344423
> *NICE WORK DAWG!  :0
> *


thanks


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

U SHIT FACE


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 14 2008, 01:51 PM~11344433
> *DON'T MAKE ME POST UP THE LITTLE MOVIE OF LUIS AND PURPLE DANCING SALSA  hno:
> *


lol i dont care ***** i know im no ****.... i need some pineaple express in my system


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WATS POPPIN DADE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

[email protected]$TA BITCH85.........WAS POPPIN WAT ARE U UP 2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 12:59 PM~11343967
> *MY NEW TRUNK
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK ON THE TRUNK


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 14 2008, 05:06 PM~11344549
> *[email protected]$TA BITCH85.........WAS POPPIN WAT ARE U UP 2
> *


BORED AT THE CRIB...
WAITIN FOR THIS STORM TO GO AWAY SO I CAN GET SUMTHANG TO EAT.....
GOT THE MUNCHIES.LOL......U?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 14 2008, 05:12 PM~11344581
> *TIGHT WORK ON THE TRUNK
> *


THANKS KONG-FU PANDA! LOL.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 14 2008, 01:34 PM~11344276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice ink work homeboy....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heaveroller

i'm gonna post a pic soon of a tat on my leg i did bout 15yrs ago....its a head shot of a grim reaper located on the side of my calf.....i want to extend it down to my ankle with a body...u think u can draw up a sketch


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 02:13 PM~11344592
> *BORED AT THE CRIB...
> WAITIN FOR THIS STORM TO GO AWAY SO I CAN GET SUMTHANG TO EAT.....
> GOT THE MUNCHIES.LOL......U?
> *


NOTHING HERE BORED AS FUK AT THE HOUSE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 14 2008, 04:32 PM~11344253
> *SHIT A TORNADO IN HIALEAH DE PINGA OFF OF PALM AVE AND 19 ST AND 22 ST  AND 24 ST
> *



everything in my yard flew across the yard. And I'm not even that close to where the tornado hit.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 14 2008, 02:18 PM~11344635
> *heaveroller
> 
> i'm gonna post a pic soon of a tat on my leg i did bout 15yrs ago....its a head shot of a grim reaper located on the side of my calf.....i want to extend it down to my ankle with a body...u think u can draw up a sketch
> *



4sure he can do it. this ni99a is rookie of the year on the machine!! badass work.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> NO $$$$$$$ LOL





> > I'll pay for it so let
> >
> > NEED TO THINK WHAT TO GET :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

dont pay no mind to the qualtiy of pics, camara phone, tatt looks alot better than the pics.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 14 2008, 05:15 AM~11340987
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lol...just like you called it last nite..lol... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 14 2008, 02:33 PM~11344779
> *dont pay no mind to the qualtiy of pics, camara phone, tatt looks alot better than the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i can fix it put a quarter next to it so i can know exactly how big it is maybe i can even cover it up with the save thing but bigger


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2008, 02:31 PM~11344755
> *4sure he can do it. this ni99a is rookie of the year on the machine!! badass work.
> *


lol haha yeah in november it will be full year tattoin full time


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

wheres the hang ot tonite


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 14 2008, 12:34 PM~11343738
> *     Damn i'm gonna have to give you a call hommie! :thumbsup:  .. so you can make me a similar one....lol..  :biggrin:
> *



lol i think that was the cutty we saw in memorial weekend


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 01:59 PM~11343967
> *MY NEW TRUNK
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

CHECK OUT ALTERED VIZIONZ PICS... I am sure those of you who know good work when they see it will appreciate the pics on the myspace site.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 03:59 PM~11343967
> *MY NEW TRUNK
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

how much for that grill for the regal put a price n a phone#


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 13 2008, 02:19 PM~11334317
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 12:54 PM~11343927
> *SWITCHITTER Class In Session ***** !... Watch Me And Learn Something.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0  ...I'm gonna go by yo crib later to pick up dat movie.. :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Capone Designs_@Aug 14 2008, 01:29 PM~11343686
> *WHAT UP LAYIT LOW FAMILY!!!
> 
> JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAINTAINING A SITE LIKE THIS.....IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS SINCE THE FIRST TIME I SAW A LOWRIDER ARTE / LOWRIDER MAGAZINE......AND I PICKED UP A AIRBRUSH FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE 6TH GRADE......I NEVER THOUGHT THAT I WOULD HAVE TO OPORTUNITY TO WORK ON THE CARS I LOVED AS A KID..........SO FOR THAT I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO SHARE MY PASSION FOR CARS AND ART!!!  THIS IS WHAT I DO FOR A LIVING.....AND THIS IS ALL I EVER WANT TO DO!  AGAIN.....THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME AND YOUR COMMENTS......IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME...,,AS ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME ON HERE WILL TELL YOU.....IM ALWAYS AVAILABLE AND IM ALWAYS OPEN FOR QUESTIONS........THANK YOU!
> ...



x2. very true


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Aug 14 2008, 03:09 PM~11345126
> *wheres the hang ot tonite
> *


south land mall. hope stop raining :worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

im still riding to the hang out


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 14 2008, 07:12 PM~11345662
> *:biggrin: nice
> *



thanx!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Aug 14 2008, 06:17 PM~11345190
> *looks nice
> *


THANX HOMIE!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

fuck i ruined my model car !!!!! 

i need another body


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

did u sit on it bear???! lol j/p


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 14 2008, 05:23 PM~11346246
> *fuck i ruined my model car !!!!!
> 
> i need another body
> *



I GOT 3 OF THEM WUZ UP....AND I HEARD U STILL GOT THE INTERIOR 2 UR OLD ONE LET ME GET IT.....I GOT THE BOTTOM BACK SEAT AND UR MISSING THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *creepin cutty, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, Made You A Hater*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 04:34 PM~11344274
> *HAKUNAA MATATAAA ???that should be your next tat :biggrin:
> *


HOLY SHIT 
YA'LL TRIED HIM!!!
LMFAO..... THAT WOULD BE SO FUNNY!!!
ON THE LOWER BACK!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 14 2008, 08:34 PM~11346338
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: creepin cutty, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...



WASSUP!!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

CADILLAC D:
MY NEW TRUNK








































ALMOST DONE..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAAAANDO!!
WUT IT DO?
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 05:40 PM~11346376
> *CADILLAC D:
> MY NEW TRUNK
> 
> ...



SHIT LOOKS GOOD LOOKS LIKE ONE OF THEM TEXAS TRUNKS :biggrin: LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I shot a car in Carolina.. with almost the same words in the trunk in neon


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 05:29 PM~11346291
> *did u sit on it bear???! lol j/p
> *



i painted it good & everything & then i threw on thsi hok clear coat & it melted the paint & the car .

i looks like a junkass lecab now :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 08:53 PM~11346463
> *I shot a car in Carolina.. with almost the same words in the trunk in neon
> *



OH YEAH??? SO THEM CAROLINA BOYS TRYING TO COPY MY SWAG??? 
LOL... JUST KIDDING...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 14 2008, 08:34 PM~11346338
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: creepin cutty, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, [email protected]$TA BITCH85, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...


whats good danny.. need anymore stencils??


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

texas... lol

j/p

looks clean


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I shot that almost 2 years ago


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11346496
> * texas... lol
> 
> j/p
> ...



THANX THATS WASSUP.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11346504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WORD "FUCK" LOOKS DUMB.... IT DONT LOOK RIGHT... OH WELL, THEY TRIED...LOL

BUT U KNOW WAT PHIL?????


MINES LOOKS BETTER! LMAO....
J/K. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

[email protected]$TA BITCH85 yo do u stay by 167 st? seen a regal just like urs


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 05:40 PM~11346376
> *CADILLAC D:
> MY NEW TRUNK
> 
> ...


the good:
clean look
nice color combo
neons are original down here
like that u filled up the trunk

the bad(i.m.o.)
amp could had more of a flush look
not feelin all the buttons holdin everything together
maybe not done yet but the wireing behind the neons showing.

overall looks good and i likes


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

are you gonna make your trunk pop open wit actuators or w.e the fuck they r called??


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 05:58 PM~11346493
> *whats good danny.. need anymore stencils??
> *



CHILLEN DAWG...ILL LET U KNOW WHEN I NEED SOME


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11346472
> *i painted it good & everything & then i threw on thsi hok clear coat & it melted the paint & the car .
> 
> i looks like a junkass lecab now  :angry:
> *



lol, did you use fast reducer/hardener? That would definately do it...... lol
especially in this south florida heat.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 06:02 PM~11346532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

....honest bear...did you sit on it?? lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 14 2008, 06:03 PM~11346545
> *CHILLEN DAWG...ILL LET U KNOW WHEN I NEED SOME
> *


homie get ur paint gun ready.... should have a set of rims and gonna need some patterns soon  :biggrin: 

i let u know


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 14 2008, 09:02 PM~11346531
> *the good:
> clean look
> nice color combo
> ...


LOL...
WELL WHEN I TOOK THEM PICS IT WAS FINISHED YET...... I DONT CAR ABOUT THE AMP CUZ IT AINT A CAR FOR BASS COMPETION... IT JUST SOIUNDS STR8 AND THATS IT..... ITS ACTUALLY CHROM SCREWS.....

THE WIRES ARE HIDDEN NOW.... LOL......


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 01:59 PM~11343967
> *MY NEW TRUNK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD MA! :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

so wheres da hangout?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 09:03 PM~11346539
> *are you gonna make your trunk pop open wit actuators or w.e the fuck they r called??
> *



YUP.YUP.... BUT I GOTTA TAKE IT EASY.... WAISTIN TOO MUCH MONEY ON THE REGAL....

SO IT WONT BE RIGHT NOW BUT IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS IMA GET IT DONE PROFESIONALY TO WHERE I GET A LIL REMOTE CONTROL TO MAKE IT OPEN AND CLOSE...... GONNA BE RAW....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 06:07 PM~11346589
> *LOL...
> WELL WHEN I TOOK THEM PICS IT WAS FINISHED YET...... I DONT CAR ABOUT THE AMP CUZ IT AINT A CAR FOR BASS COMPETION... IT JUST SOIUNDS STR8 AND THATS IT..... ITS ACTUALLY CHROM SCREWS.....
> 
> ...


i feel u on the amp not being for competition...im not a bass junkie either.... just talkin bout the look


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 09:02 PM~11346532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS NOT UGLY!! ITS UGLAAAAAYYYY!!!
THE TRUNK LOOKS WEIRD....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hangout should be at crazy horse?

im bored as hell


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11346619
> *i feel u on the amp not being for competition...im not a bass junkie either.... just talkin bout the look
> *



THE BASS SOUNDS STR8 ASS FUCK, BUT THE PURPOSE OF MY WHIP IS DEFINETLY NOT FOR SOUND...... IM VERY SATISFIED WITH MY SOUND SYSTEM.. I BE BASSIN' IN THE HOOD... LOL....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11346584
> *homie get ur paint gun ready.... should have a set of rims and gonna need some patterns soon    :biggrin:
> 
> i let u know
> *




MY PAINT GUNS ALWAYS READY JUST LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 09:08 PM~11346609
> *YUP.YUP.... BUT I GOTTA TAKE IT EASY.... WAISTIN TOO MUCH MONEY ON THE REGAL....
> 
> SO IT WONT BE RIGHT NOW BUT IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS IMA GET IT DONE PROFESIONALY TO WHERE I GET A LIL REMOTE CONTROL TO MAKE IT OPEN AND CLOSE...... GONNA BE RAW....
> *


trus me i feel ya....money come and quick to go in this car shit...gotta limit yourself and set budgets or youll go broke with a half way built car lol..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

in the hood.. "Bassin" is crack smoking


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

bassin in the hood is a no no lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 09:13 PM~11346657
> *in the hood.. "Bassin" is crack smoking
> *


OMG, PHIL! THE BASS' FROM MUSIC! NOT DRUGS!!!!
LOL......
MAKE EVERYTHING VIBRATE,,,,


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 09:14 PM~11346668
> *bassin in the hood is a no no lol
> *



SHIIITTTT! IN MINES YEAH! CUZ I RUN DIS SHIT!
LOL. JUST KIDDING....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I know what you are talking about.. Maybe i watched one too many COPS shows


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

Capone Designs,

ima hit u up the end of the month...been real busy lately, gotta wet sand and paint that bottle 4 u


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

............


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bring this... Into the hood


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how did tha sound phil?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Or This


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need a tat this weekend...saturday would be good

anyone know of a good shop wit good prices?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

ehh nothing that impressed me.. I havent been impressed with sound systems since i was 16.. to each their own


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]$TA BITCH85_@Aug 14 2008, 08:46 PM~11346413
> *MAAAANDO!!
> WUT IT DO?
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wassup girl?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

lol.. look at this monster


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 09:25 PM~11346759
> *lol.. look at this monster
> 
> 
> ...


i saw that build on another forum


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

so very sad


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Nicole.. this is ALL you..lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cause when i think Ford Escort.. I think custom lowrider lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11346791
> *Nicole.. this is ALL you..lol
> 
> 
> ...


 LMFAO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 09:13 PM~11346657
> *in the hood.. "Bassin" is crack smoking
> *


I second that. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 09:23 PM~11346743
> *i need a tat this weekend...saturday would be good
> 
> anyone know of a good shop wit good prices?
> *


Holler at Dre. Inkstinct003. That ***** is the shit. Its where the wednesday hangouts are at.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*



Originally posted by creepin cutty@Aug 14 2008, 06:23 PM~11346743
i need a tat this weekend...saturday would be good

anyone know of a good shop wit good prices?


Click to expand...

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/INKSTINCTTATTOO*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: MAAANDO, *INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D*, lacrosseondubs, DOUBLE-O, Capone Designs, *creepin cutty, Euro2low*, ripsta85

Goodevening fellas!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 06:23 PM~11346743
> *i need a tat this weekend...saturday would be good
> 
> anyone know of a good shop wit good prices?
> *



MY DAWG PURPLE DOES RAW TATS HE DID MY LAC.......HES HEAVEROLLERZ90


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:41 PM~11346883
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D, lacrosseondubs, DOUBLE-O, Capone Designs, creepin cutty, Euro2low, ripsta85
> 
> ...



WUZ UP DAWG HERE AT THE CRIB CHILLEN :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11346927
> *WUZ UP DAWG HERE AT THE CRIB CHILLEN :biggrin:
> *


Hey you know anyone who has A-Arms for a big body? I got a Roadmaster so a Lac like yours will fit.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:45 PM~11346937
> *Hey you know anyone who has A-Arms for a big body? I got a Roadmaster so a Lac like yours will fit.
> *



YEA I GOT SOME


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ima check your boy out and INKSTINCTTATTOO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 14 2008, 09:56 PM~11347020
> *YEA I GOT SOME
> *


Are they extended? If so, how much are they extended and can I c em?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

this is the what i want, the art work is a lil sloppy so i needs to be freshed up...but jus to get the idea









i need to know how much roughly am i lookin at?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 14 2008, 09:41 PM~11346883
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D, lacrosseondubs, DOUBLE-O, Capone Designs, creepin cutty, Euro2low, ripsta85
> 
> ...


wats good big dawg


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

*i lost my minature Pincher- boy. anyone sees some fucker with my dog call my office.*

Lost on 08-14-08 by BIRD and 109 ave.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Aug 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11346791
> *Nicole.. this is ALL you..lol
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!!! oh hell na!!!lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

.....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

goodnight im out


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 07:23 PM~11347270
> *this is the what i want, the art work is a lil sloppy so i needs to be freshed up...but jus to get the idea
> 
> 
> ...




Go Holla At FAtCAT ***** Doese Serious Work And Cheap


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN, lowbikeon20z, bBblue88olds*



yoooo!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

its friday and miami is dead


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 08:17 PM~11346706
> *Capone Designs,
> 
> ima hit u up the end of the month...been real busy lately, gotta wet sand and paint that bottle 4 u
> *


no problem homie.....hit me up when you're ready!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST SOME OF MY WORK


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondubs_@Aug 14 2008, 03:09 PM~11344066
> *QUOTE(CHICO305 @ Aug 11 2008, 11:04 PM)
> LETS START THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AND RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS SOME OF U PEOPLE BAD ASS RIDE BUT U SCARD TO DRIVE IT TO DA STREETS.YA'LL AFFAID DA PAINT MIGHT FALL OFF.
> TALKING TO ALL CAR CLUBS. GET YOUR MEMBERS TOGETHER FOR THIS RIDE OUT. WE'LL MEET AT US-1 & 32AVE AT DA TACO BELL. THEN WE WILL RIDE INTO THE GROVE. THEN NEXT TO WATSON ISLAND TO HANGOUT.LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  LETS DO THIS LET THE WORD OUT EVERYBODY BRING UR RIDE OUT DA GARGE DA BACKYARD RIDE OUT TO DA GROVE SATURDAY NITE LIKE AT 10
> ...


IF THE WEATHER HOLDS UP FOR SATURDAY NIGHT,HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT AT THE GROVE OR WASTON ISLAND :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members:* INKSTINCT003*, 96' lincoln, lowridermovement, jacky, red_ghost, Euro2low, *MAAANDO
*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

im b out there to that ride out


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sataurday nite! hopefully true ryderz go out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 15 2008, 10:46 AM~11351784
> *Sataurday nite! hopefully true ryderz go out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


is everybody meeting at the taco bell like we always do , i might go out there ....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 15 2008, 09:56 AM~11351459
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, lowridermovement, jacky, red_ghost, Euro2low, MAAANDO
> 
> ...


WASSSSSA


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2008, 10:52 AM~11351826
> *is everybody meeting at the taco bell like we always do , i might go out there ....
> *


think so


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

taco bell it is i'll be there around eleven


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2008, 11:48 AM~11352191
> *taco bell it is i'll be there around eleven
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

capone wheres that pic of the chicks face on the metal that u had at the show that was bad as hell post it so they can see it


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

hey jason ready fo tomorrow *****


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

hey jason ready fo tomorrow *****


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 15 2008, 12:46 PM~11351784
> *Sataurday nite! hopefully true ryderz go out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE ALL RODE OUT TOGETHER,THIS DOESNT HAPPEN EVERYDAY IN MIA SO COME OUT N REPERSENT CALLIN OUT ALL RYDERS N CLUBS TOMM NIGHT AT 10:30 TACO BELL TRU THE GROVE ALL THE WAY TO WASTON ISLAND LETS MAKE IT A HAPPEN


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Aug 15 2008, 02:53 PM~11353651
> *:thumbsup:  ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE ALL RODE OUT TOGETHER,THIS DOESNT HAPPEN EVERYDAY IN MIA SO COME OUT N REPERSENT CALLIN OUT ALL RYDERS N CLUBS TOMM NIGHT AT 10:30 TACO BELL TRU THE GROVE ALL THE WAY TO WASTON ISLAND LETS MAKE IT A HAPPEN
> *


4 SHO HOMMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

pics taken with a phone  made in miami


----------



## Capone Designs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 15 2008, 02:08 PM~11352327
> *capone    wheres that pic of the chicks face on the metal that u had at the show that was bad as hell post it so they can see it
> *


This One?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SWITCHITTER, CHICO305, lowchevy1989, vert86cutty, *Made You A Hater*, ripsta85

Wussup wit the movie white boy !!... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 15 2008, 05:35 PM~11353951
> *pics taken with a phone    made in miami
> 
> 
> ...



very nice... and from miami


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CALVIN, *2-Face '64*, Capone Designs, Made You A Hater

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 15 2008, 12:56 PM~11351459
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, lowridermovement, jacky, red_ghost, Euro2low, MAAANDO
> 
> ...


Wassup homie!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 15 2008, 04:35 PM~11353951
> *pics taken with a phone    made in miami
> 
> 
> ...



...........NICE, how much for something like that or a set of valve covers, or air cleaner?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 15 2008, 06:38 PM~11354726
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CALVIN, 2-Face '64, Capone Designs, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...



Oh shit! I've been caught!
What up "LINSIN"
:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IM just getting back from towerz....more pics comeing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

my boo wanted me to take a pic next to this donk so I was like ok


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*


WUZ UP DAWG YOU SHOULD OF CALLED ME I WOULD HAD GONE WITH YOU TO TOWERS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 16 2008, 12:10 AM~11356234
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> WUZ UP DAWG YOU SHOULD OF CALLED ME I WOULD HAD GONE WITH YOU TO TOWERS :biggrin:
> *


man to be real with you it was a last minte thing but if I go again Ill hit you up pimp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo danny I cop a new model....These are just diecast cars but the model I got you ant ready for it :biggrin: from what the man told me the kit i got they are hard to find


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 15 2008, 03:35 PM~11353951
> *pics taken with a phone    made in miami
> 
> 
> ...


who did this work!   nice work


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 15 2008, 06:06 PM~11354933
> *...........NICE, how  much for something like that or a set of valve covers, or air cleaner?
> *


same where X2  glad to see somebody in mia doing work like that id get sumn donen if its local!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:14 AM~11357967
> *same where X2  glad to see somebody in mia doing work like that id get sumn donen if its local!
> *


The president of Rest In Peace does the engraving. He has good pricing too...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a 1983 Elky for sale its supper clean the interior is perfect and the paint is ok. It has a 350 with a 400 tranny runs hard.... It has cragars on it now but i have the stocks to. $ 3600 obo. 
































pm me if interested


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I have been lost with the 59 but apart from the 59 i have been working on my 67 vert hes a little preview of it... 
















what do you think..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s+Aug 16 2008, 09:16 AM~11358269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*TIGHT WORK *****...BITCH LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK*


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Aug 15 2008, 06:35 PM~11354705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me for more info


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

heres more work hes done if anyone need any engraving PM me for mor info n pricing send me a pic of what you need engraved n ill get you a price 


heres my bike at the denver show it took best of show along with best engraving and other special awards 
all the engraving was done by eddie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> taco bell it is i'll be there around eleven
> what taco bell the one before the entrance of the grove.. i think there a k mart there :dunno:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

more work


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> > taco bell it is i'll be there around eleven
> > what taco bell the one before the entrance of the grove.. i think there a k mart there :dunno:
> 
> 
> :yes: right next to k-mart


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 16 2008, 10:28 AM~11358759
> *:yes: right next to k-mart
> *


thanks danm hope stop raining..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

big up to INKSTINCT003 for some raw ass work...and one raw ass monte too :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 16 2008, 11:02 AM~11358927
> *big up to INKSTINCT003 for some raw ass work...and one raw ass monte too :biggrin:
> *


dale. im not gonna tell people how you was shaking bro. i got you. and that your old girl took the tat better than you did. i wont say that.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 15 2008, 10:59 PM~11357004
> *
> 
> 
> ...




6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003,*DRòN*, M.Fuentes, Lilwade



WHERE UR MODELZ AT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

dont get to hype of your build, for the build off cuz i got that in the bag lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 16 2008, 02:22 PM~11359016
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003,DRòN, M.Fuentes, Lilwade
> WHERE UR MODELZ AT
> *


 :biggrin: lo que te espera hno: 

ill post lil previews when the times right. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 16 2008, 11:24 AM~11359027
> *dont get to hype of your build, for the build off cuz i got that  in the bag lol
> *



ehh this is just one of them lol im building a whole squad shit i got like a whole month of time to build theses fuckers lol



dron post up fool dont be holding back lol dale lol lol


i think jaysons building the monte as a model lol if you are hope its comes out right


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 16 2008, 11:28 AM~11359051
> *ehh this is just one of them lol im building a whole squad shit i got like a whole month of time to build theses fuckers lol
> dron post up fool dont be holding back lol dale lol lol
> i think jaysons building the monte as a model lol if you are hope its comes out right
> *



im not doin it no more. model is 2 small to do the paintjob right (at;east for me)


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

My homeboy selling his box. He. wanted me to post it up on here. Its real clean. He wants $1800 obo. Give him a call for more info his name is Alex 786-587-0438


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

lol dale


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

jay let go to FELIX to buy some model


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 16 2008, 11:35 AM~11359094
> *jay let go to FELIX to buy some model
> *


when i get back to opalocka i'll go by yoiur crib. im stuck at my moms with no car :uh: i went yesturday to buy bare metal foil but he didnt have


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 02:18 PM~11358988
> *dale. im not gonna tell people how you was shaking bro.  i got you.  and that your old girl took the tat better than you did.  i wont say that.
> *


I was there too and I promise I wont tell anyone either. Not even about how you grabbed his leg.

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 16 2008, 12:08 PM~11358643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice oh yeah hes going to be busy for a while.... when everyone sees these


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003,* SWITCHITTER*, MISTER ED, *Made You A Hater, MAAANDO* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 16 2008, 12:42 PM~11359122
> *nice oh yeah hes going to be busy for a while.... when everyone sees these
> *



X2 PM me for any engraving


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*RIDEOUT TONIGHT @ 10:30PM!!!!

FROM THE GROVE TO WATSON ISLAND. SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT!!!!*


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Aug 16 2008, 12:04 PM~11359232
> *RIDEOUT TONIGHT @ 10:30PM!!!!
> 
> FROM THE GROVE TO WATSON ISLAND. SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT!!!!
> ...


x2 :yes: :yes: meet up at taco bell right on 32ave??


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 16 2008, 02:28 PM~11359051
> *ehh this is just one of them lol im building a whole squad of shit i got like a whole month of time to build theses fuckers lol
> dron post up fool dont be holding back lol dale lol lol
> i think jaysons building the monte as a model lol if you are hope its comes out right
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: w/e heres one of the ones thats gonna be done, u already saw the interior.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Aug 16 2008, 11:35 AM~11359094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I WENT TODAY AND THEY DONT GOT SHIT I ONLY GOT SOME RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

ride out is tonite. lets see how many cars will be out there n also car clubs.if u r in a car club come out. and represent your club.if u have a show car drive or bring it in a trailer. this ride out is to put us up back map. to show n to prove that your lowriding anit dead. this goes for lowrider euros too. i know there some bad azz euro's out there.let's ride cuz there no more lowrider shows.why? cuz on the street there's nothing but big rims. it looks like there trying to take over. but can't let that happen.all am saying straight pimp,blvd aces,rollin,low lyfe,uce,sweat it,bottoms out,second 2 none if any of u still exist.also brown soul i know u guys lost a member and is final ride at blue regal is off the chain. that standing three wheel with two pumps. that's some tight work. i would like to dedicate this ride out 2 carlos. i know had the love n passion for lowriding. sorry if i miss any other car clubs. people from hialeah,carol city,opa-lock,south miami,homestead,miami,little havana. i know we have alot of rydes out there, so don't be affraid to come out.
this will show if we still got the game on lock, like in those days.

thank you, hope to see low lows then big rims


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 16 2008, 02:52 PM~11360136
> *ride out is tonite. lets see how many cars will be out there n also car clubs.if u r in a car club come out. and represent your club.if u have a show car drive or bring it in a trailer. this ride out is to put us up back map. to show n to prove that your lowriding anit dead. this goes for lowrider euros too. i know there some bad azz euro's out there.let's ride cuz there no more lowrider shows.why? cuz on the street there's nothing but big rims. it looks like there trying to take over. but can't let that happen.all am saying straight pimp,blvd aces,rollin,low lyfe,uce,sweat it,bottoms out,second 2 none if any of u still exist.also brown soul i know u guys lost a member and is final ride at blue regal is off the chain. that standing three wheel with two pumps. that's some tight work. i would like to dedicate this ride out 2 carlos. i know had the love n passion for lowriding. sorry if i miss any other car clubs. people from hialeah,carol city,opa-lock,south miami,homestead,miami,little havana. i know we have alot of rydes out there, so don't be affraid to come out.
> this will show if we still got the game on lock,  like in those days.
> 
> ...


4 sho me andmy hommiez goin out there


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 16 2008, 05:52 PM~11360136
> *ride out is tonite. lets see how many cars will be out there n also car clubs.if u r in a car club come out. and represent your club.if u have a show car drive or bring it in a trailer. this ride out is to put us up back map. to show n to prove that your lowriding anit dead. this goes for lowrider euros too. i know there some bad azz euro's out there.let's ride cuz there no more lowrider shows.why? cuz on the street there's nothing but big rims. it looks like there trying to take over. but can't let that happen.all am saying straight pimp,blvd aces,rollin,low lyfe,uce,sweat it,bottoms out,second 2 none if any of u still exist.also brown soul i know u guys lost a member and is final ride at blue regal is off the chain. that standing three wheel with two pumps. that's some tight work. i would like to dedicate this ride out 2 carlos. i know had the love n passion for lowriding. sorry if i miss any other car clubs. people from hialeah,carol city,opa-lock,south miami,homestead,miami,little havana. i know we have alot of rydes out there, so don't be affraid to come out.
> this will show if we still got the game on lock,  like in those days.
> 
> ...




LOL....ITS ALRIGHT....  uffin: JUST BLAZE!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 16 2008, 04:52 PM~11360136
> *ride out is tonite. lets see how many cars will be out there n also car clubs.if u r in a car club come out. and represent your club.if u have a show car drive or bring it in a trailer. this ride out is to put us up back map. to show n to prove that your lowriding anit dead. this goes for lowrider euros too. i know there some bad azz euro's out there.let's ride cuz there no more lowrider shows.why? cuz on the street there's nothing but big rims. it looks like there trying to take over. but can't let that happen.all am saying straight pimp,blvd aces,rollin,low lyfe,uce,sweat it,bottoms out,second 2 none if any of u still exist.also brown soul i know u guys lost a member and is final ride at blue regal is off the chain. that standing three wheel with two pumps. that's some tight work. i would like to dedicate this ride out 2 carlos. i know had the love n passion for lowriding. sorry if i miss any other car clubs. people from hialeah,carol city,opa-lock,south miami,homestead,miami,little havana. i know we have alot of rydes out there, so don't be affraid to come out.
> this will show if we still got the game on lock,  like in those days.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH...WATS POPPIN


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 16 2008, 08:02 PM~11360798
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH...WATS POPPIN
> *



hey!!!!
bored at the crib...... blaxin like a motherfucker!!!lol
 

you?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 16 2008, 08:02 PM~11360798
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH...WATS POPPIN
> *



woopss!! i mean "blaze"... dam im high...cant even type! 
lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 16 2008, 05:05 PM~11360814
> *woopss!! i mean "blaze"... dam im high...cant even type!
> lol
> *


LOL NERD SO WATS UP HOW EVERYTHING


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 16 2008, 08:06 PM~11360822
> *LOL NERD SO WATS UP HOW EVERYTHING
> *


lovely!! other than an engine i just need i more thing in this life...lmao,...

wink.wink.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

wut it do inkstict003!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

WAS GOOD MIAMI WERE CAN I GO TO LOOK FOR PRICES ON GALLONS OF CANDY ?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 16 2008, 05:07 PM~11360830
> *lovely!!  other than an engine i just need i more thing in this life...lmao,...
> 
> wink.wink.....
> ...


i could just imagine .. nice. by the way i have a dirty mind


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

this how i does it


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 08:39 PM~11360988
> *i could just imagine .. nice. by the way i have a dirty mind
> *



SO WUT *****? WUT U TRYIN TO SAY???
LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 08:45 PM~11361018
> *this how i does it
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WUT U KNOW BOUT DAT BRUGAL???? I KNOW U AINT DOMINICAN!!!
U FUNNY...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

im just saying


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 08:45 PM~11361018
> *this how i does it
> 
> 
> ...



BY TH WAY EVERYONE!!!!
THIS RUM IS THE SHIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTT!!!!!
DONT BELIEVE ME???
TRY ME AFTER 7 SHOTS STR8 UP!!!
LMFAO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

nah im colombian. what you know bout brugal?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Aug 16 2008, 07:14 PM~11360860
> *WAS GOOD MIAMI WERE CAN I GO TO LOOK FOR PRICES ON GALLONS OF CANDY ?
> *


VIVA LIZ ON QUAIL ROOST B4 GETTIN 2 US1. I 4GOT WHA BRANDS DEY CARRY BUT PASS BY IF U FROM THE SOUTH. I THINK DEY HAVE ONE UP NORTH 2 BUT I DONT KNOW WHERE HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo danny what you think???? :biggrin: :biggrin: 




































truck, trailer + the jet sea












my lil shop....man I just got back from kamrt n bouth that paint you told me about Im going to spry n start building the wagon!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 16 2008, 04:57 PM~11359807
> *:yes:  :biggrin: w/e heres one of the ones thats gonna be done, u already saw the interior.
> 
> 
> ...


damn a workn top...str8 up propz


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 08:48 PM~11361038
> *nah im colombian. what you know bout brugal?
> *



***** DATS MY SHIT!! IM FUCKIN DOMINICAN!!!
DUH!
GET IT STR8 ROOKIE!!!
LOL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

fuck a model car


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

we still build cars in miami right??

or are we doing only models now?? :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 08:55 PM~11361086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW... HOW UR TAKING LIVE PICS AND POSTING THE ON "LAY IT LOW".........
LMAO...

U MUST BE BORED TOO.....
LOOOK AT UR PM".....DID U SEE IT?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 06:55 PM~11361086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X100 :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 16 2008, 08:56 PM~11361093
> *we still build cars in miami right??
> 
> or are we doing only models now??  :uh:  :scrutinize:
> *



FUNNY, U ALWAYS GOT SUMTHANG DUMB TO SAY BOUT OTHER PEOPLE....
LOL

LET MY HOMIE ALONE.... WE LIKE MODEL CARS TOO!

FIND U A HOBBY *****!
LOL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11361093
> *we still build cars in miami right??
> 
> or are we doing only models now??  :uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


next wednesday we gonna have a model car hangout. everybody bring your model cars yayyyyy


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 08:55 PM~11361086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



EVERYONE, FUNNY HOW HE GOT A PIC OF HIM N HIS GIRL IN THE BACKGROUND!
LOL
DAM I THOUGHT I WAS HIGH BUT U MUST BE MORE FUCKED UP.....
LMFAO


ROOKIE!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 16 2008, 08:56 PM~11361093
> *we still build cars in miami right??
> 
> or are we doing only models now??  :uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


both


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 16 2008, 06:59 PM~11361111
> *FUNNY, U ALWAYS GOT SUMTHANG DUMB TO SAY BOUT OTHER PEOPLE....
> LOL
> 
> ...



yep and im gonna keep talking too :biggrin: 

i dont mind models...but when it comes to almost 10 plus pages of that shit, it gets annoying, they got a model section for a reason


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 08:01 PM~11361116
> *next wednesday we gonna have a model car hangout.  everybody bring  your model cars yayyyyy
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 


YO U STILL SELLIN DA CADDY? PM ME A PRICE IF U CAN


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 07:01 PM~11361116
> *next wednesday we gonna have a model car hangout.  everybody bring  your model cars yayyyyy
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT I DO AT WORK


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 16 2008, 06:03 PM~11361130
> *EVERYONE, FUNNY HOW HE GOT A PIC OF HIM N HIS GIRL IN THE BACKGROUND!
> LOL
> DAM I THOUGHT I WAS HIGH BUT U MUST BE MORE FUCKED UP.....
> ...


WHAT ABOUT MY GIRL.. MAMI DONT START NO SHIT. I PUT YOU ON THE HIT LIST. YOU DONT KNOW ME YET. DONT FUCK WITH IT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 09:08 PM~11361166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF FUN. :uh: :uh: 
SO WATS NEW??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 09:10 PM~11361191
> *WHAT ABOUT MY GIRL.. MAMI DONT START NO SHIT.  I PUT YOU ON THE HIT LIST.  YOU DONT KNOW ME YET.  DONT FUCK WITH IT
> *



CHILL *****.... IM JUST PLAYING WIT U!!!!

IM STR8 ....... :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :loco: :loco:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOT TO PUT YOU ON CHECK MAMI.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

its almost time for the ride out


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 09:14 PM~11361216
> *GOT TO PUT YOU ON CHECK MAMI.
> *



       
I GOT YA"


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

LOOK UP IN THE SKY, "IT'S A BIRD...IT'S A PLANE!!" 

IT'S THE FUNK DOCTOR SPOT SMOKIN BUDDHA ON THE TRAIN!

HOW HIGH? SO HIGH THAT I CAN KISS THE SKY!

HOW SICK? SO SICK THAT YOU CAN SUCK MY ::SHUSH!!!:


GOT TO KEEP IT PG13 4 U NIKKAS!!


OFF FROM WORK!! PEACE MIAMI!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 05:55 PM~11361086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol...my dawg getting loose like a goose !!.. :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11361250
> *LOOK UP IN THE SKY, "IT'S A BIRD...IT'S A PLANE!!"
> 
> IT'S THE FUNK DOCTOR SPOT SMOKIN BUDDHA ON THE TRAIN!
> ...


 :around:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 07:27 PM~11361272
> *:around:
> *



u know know that work boredom be a motherfucker


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 09:27 PM~11361272
> *:around:
> *



ITS OK.... I DIDNT GET IT EITHER...LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

its an old hip hop song

Method Man and Redman - How High

but i guess people dont know good music these days if there not snapping, or doing some stupid ass dance like 2 step, or talking about how "shawty get low"

:uh:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 16 2008, 08:57 PM~11361104
> *X100  :angry:
> *


x10000 :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 16 2008, 08:31 PM~11361303
> *its an old hip hop song
> 
> Method Man and Redman - How High
> ...


DAMN WHIPPER SNAPPERS!!! WIT DAT LOUD LIL JOHN CRAP LOL :angry:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 16 2008, 07:39 PM~11361356
> *DAMN WHIPPER SNAPPERS!!! WIT DAT LOUD LIL JOHN CRAP LOL :angry:
> *


lol u just gave me some fucking dave chapelle flashbacks


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SWITCH HITTER!!!!!! 
DANY 305!!!!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 16 2008, 08:41 PM~11361363
> *lol u just gave me some fucking dave chapelle flashbacks
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11361385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO...
DAMM..... I LOVE HIM...I GOT ALL HIS DVDS SEASON ONE AND TWO...

MMMMMMMMMMMM, BITCH!! ***********!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 16 2008, 09:42 PM~11361371
> *SWITCH HITTER!!!!!!
> DANY 305!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



was up ma :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

theres alot of bored fuckers to be a saturday night


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11361390
> *was up ma  :wave:
> *



VIBIN' ..... GOING ON BLUNT NUMERO TWO!!!!
LOL....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

de pinga chill ma


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 16 2008, 09:48 PM~11361394
> *theres alot of bored fuckers to be a saturday night
> *



LOL... AND UR ONE OF THEM!!!! 
LOL
ME TOO!!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 16 2008, 08:46 PM~11361389
> *LMAO...
> DAMM..... I LOVE HIM...I GOT ALL HIS DVDS SEASON ONE AND TWO...
> 
> ...











DAT SHIT WAS FUNNY WEN HE SAID HE DIVORCED HIS WIFE FOR BING A ****** LOVER LOL DAT ***** WAS 2 FUNNY


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 16 2008, 09:51 PM~11361403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE CRACK HEAD TYRON".... SOOO MANY FAVORITES.....
AND RICK JAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BITCH!!!!!!!!
THE MAD' REAL WORLD...
WHEN HE TRIES TO BE 50CENT..


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

RICK JAMES IS CLASSIC...FUCK YO COUCH ***** LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

anybody need sumthin done hit me up................... :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

dave chapelle is da shit or should i say mudd butt lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 16 2008, 05:07 PM~11360830
> *lovely!!  other than an engine i just need i more thing in this life...lmao,...
> 
> wink.wink.....
> ...


i got chu on that one lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone have chrome g-body a -arms? for sale


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 17 2008, 02:48 AM~11363093
> *i got chu on that one lol
> *


KONG-FUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
***** PLEASE!

LOL.
DAM AINT DIS A BITCH..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 17 2008, 02:43 AM~11363411
> *KONG-FUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ***** PLEASE!
> 
> ...


lol y not


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 16 2008, 02:18 PM~11358988
> *dale. im not gonna tell people how you was shaking bro.  i got you.  and that your old girl took the tat better than you did.  i wont say that.
> *


you ass :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MAAANDO,

lmao yeah i donno, ther was a big jar of KY and all i saw was you two fools there alone  i wonder what really goes down lol

yo you said your brother? owns an interior shop? if so which one? i need some stuff done

dale *****


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 17 2008, 01:55 AM~11363380
> *anyone have chrome g-body a -arms? for sale
> *


I HAVE SOME EXTENDED 1 INCH, AND MOLDED. 120


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 17 2008, 06:05 AM~11363616
> *MAAANDO,
> 
> lmao yeah i donno, ther was a big jar of KY and all i saw was you two fools there alone  i wonder what really goes down lol
> ...


THE K Y IS FOR MEMBERS ONLY


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i donno...buddy was talking about burritos lol 

hey i think next weekend ima take my cousin and sister to go get tats, they want that shit behind the neck


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh and wheres the pix of my tat?!??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 17 2008, 08:11 AM~11363882
> *oh and wheres the pix of my tat?!??
> *


MANDOO GOT THE PICS ON HIS CAMERA


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 17 2008, 09:05 AM~11363616
> *MAAANDO,
> 
> lmao yeah i donno, ther was a big jar of KY and all i saw was you two fools there alone  i wonder what really goes down lol
> ...


He does it at home. I can get you some pics of some of his work. He is really good.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here is Creepin Cutty with his new tat. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MY HOMEBOYS SELLIN HIS RIDE

ASKING CRACKHEAD PRICE OF $3,000 FIRM!!!
CANT EVEN GET A SET OF 26'S FOR THAT!!

1989 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD, 90K MILES.. GOT A 307 ENGINE, NOT THE WEAK 4100.
STOCK INTERIOR WITH BURBERRY HEADLINER, INDASH. TRAIN HORNS, ALL PIONEER 3WAY SPEAKERS INSIDE.. HOUSE GRILL 4 PACK OF PURPLE HIDS, CLIFFORD ALARM,FLOWMASTERS, AND 26" RIMS...TIRES ARE GOOD... THE CAR DOES NOT HAVE THE 26'S U SEE HERE...THE CAR NOW HAS THE 26'S THAT BLUES CLUES HAD...DONT KNOW THE NAME..

4 MORE INFO PM ME 2 GIVE U HIS NUMBER CAR LOCATED IN THE SOUTHWEST AREA


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up LARGE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2008, 01:21 PM~11364472
> *whats up LARGE
> *


What it dew!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 17 2008, 01:00 PM~11364354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: came out bad ass homie


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 17 2008, 12:47 PM~11364284
> *Here is Creepin Cutty with his new tat.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you dick lol :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11361093
> *we still build cars in miami right??
> 
> or are we doing only models now??  :uh:  :scrutinize:
> *



i dunno are we? that means you 2! u say 10 + pages of models are annoying but post pics of your car since ni99az down here aint building shit :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 16 2008, 09:10 AM~11358441
> *BITCH LOOKS HARD HOMIE GOOD LUCK ON DA SALE!!!!
> TIGHT WORK *****...BITCH LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK
> *


getting there.... you know how that is..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 17 2008, 03:49 PM~11366096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this ni99az shit is hard!!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 17 2008, 06:49 PM~11366096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dog cheeks giving them regal boys the business huh ? SUCKA !!! hahaha


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i dunno are we? that means you 2! u say 10 + pages of models are annoying but post pics of your car since ni99az down here aint building shit


> x2


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 87blazer, TiggerLS, fleetwood88, CadillacNick, Lilwade

i see u g


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 17 2008, 04:57 PM~11366131
> *my dog cheeks giving them regal boys the business huh ? SUCKA !!! hahaha
> *


yea that shit aint nothing nice!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Aug 14 2008, 06:52 AM~11340927
> *CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE HOMIE!  :thumbsup: Can't wait till the full feature comes out...We got to show the world that LOWRIDERS are still ALIVE IN FLORIDA!
> 
> :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



Damn............thats two months in a row, for best set up. :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 17 2008, 07:06 PM~11366496
> *Damn............thats two months in a row, for best set up. :biggrin:
> *


....and more to come!! :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 17 2008, 08:27 PM~11366965
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dat caddy is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 17 2008, 06:36 PM~11367072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fool das a nasty ass pimple under da left cheek :roflmao: :rofl: :nono: :barf:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...................FOR SALE, 1966 IMPALA 2 DOOR. $4000 OBO


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

wasup danny!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MY HOMEBOYS SELLIN HIS RIDE

ASKING CRACKHEAD PRICE OF $2,800 FIRM!!!
CANT EVEN GET A SET OF 26'S FOR THAT!!

1989 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD, 90K MILES.. GOT A 307 ENGINE, NOT THE WEAK 4100.
STOCK INTERIOR WITH BURBERRY HEADLINER, INDASH. TRAIN HORNS, ALL PIONEER 3WAY SPEAKERS INSIDE.. HOUSE GRILL 4 PACK OF PURPLE HIDS, CLIFFORD ALARM,FLOWMASTERS, AND 26" RIMS...TIRES ARE GOOD... THE CAR DOES NOT HAVE THE 26'S U SEE HERE...THE CAR NOW HAS THE 26'S THAT BLUES CLUES HAD...DONT KNOW THE NAME..

4 MORE INFO PM ME 2 GIVE U HIS NUMBER CAR LOCATED IN THE SOUTHWEST AREA


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 17 2008, 08:14 PM~11366542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN... Missed the cruz out :angry: Got stuck painting a Stupid Maybach :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 17 2008, 06:55 PM~11367226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey miami my cousin just opened a hobby shop... Sidewayz Hobbies
i asked him yesterday and they DO sell model cars and shit, and he says if there something he doesnt have, let him know and he can start to order it..
the shop is open tuesday-sunday (10:00 am-7:30pm)
and its at 17859 NW 78th Ave. hialeah, fl 33015

check him out


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just picked these up!











And I gotta check out that hobby shop!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 07:22 AM~11370229
> *hey miami my cousin just opened a hobby shop... Sidewayz Hobbies
> i asked him yesterday and they DO sell model cars and shit, and he says if there something he doesnt have, let him know and he can start to order it..
> the shop is open tuesday-sunday (10:00 am-7:30pm)
> ...



thats right around my way.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 18 2008, 05:36 AM~11370254
> *Just picked these up!
> 
> 
> ...




I Want To See These Done Now Mr TrIcK oR TrEaT lol Not Half Way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 18 2008, 09:14 AM~11370307
> *thats right around my way.
> *


he also sell gas & electric RC's and fixes them..
he took a rc car with a trailor and a boat to that show the other day


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

KREEPING KUTTY U BUILDING A MODEL TOOO OR WAT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

na...im stacking chips and working on my car..no time or $$ for them


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 06:36 AM~11370362
> *na...im stacking chips and working on my car..no time or $$ for them
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

mando!!!!!! wats good bro?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 08:22 AM~11370229
> *hey miami my cousin just opened a hobby shop... Sidewayz Hobbies
> i asked him yesterday and they DO sell model cars and shit, and he says if there something he doesnt have, let him know and he can start to order it..
> the shop is open tuesday-sunday (10:00 am-7:30pm)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 10:05 AM~11370451
> *mando!!!!!! wats good bro?
> *


Nothing much bro, here fighting this fucking storm. Wet as fuck. U?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

they made my ass come to work today....de pinga

did u get photos of what your brother has done?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 10:35 AM~11370602
> *they made my ass come to work today....de pinga
> 
> did u get photos of what your brother has done?
> *


I didnt get a chance yet. Ill see him tomorrow. I will get them and scan the pics. He doesnt have digital copies.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh ok...sounds good...find those springs yet?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: INKSTINCT003, PINK86REGAL, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Lilwade, Austin Ace,* MAAANDO*


:machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 14 2008, 02:36 PM~11344292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *HEAVErollerz90*

what up pimp.....how's hood rat comeing along


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty+Aug 18 2008, 10:37 AM~11370618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que vuelta brother?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

this is dead ass hell


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 18 2008, 07:59 AM~11370747
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...


read the signature "IN PAINT PRISON"


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up fellaz !!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 18 2008, 09:24 AM~11370332
> *I Want To See These Done Now Mr TrIcK oR TrEaT lol Not Half Way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











bears lac in the works, still needs alot of work. (fleetwood being turned into a deville)


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWITCHITTER, 305KingCadillac, *INKSTINCT003*

:wave: ....Boring day Huh !


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 18 2008, 04:20 PM~11375048
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWITCHITTER, 305KingCadillac, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


de pinga . been home all day. i cant handle it. boring ass hell.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 18 2008, 04:24 PM~11375086
> *de pinga .  been home all day.  i cant handle it.  boring ass hell.
> *


:yessad: Fo real !... it sucks..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Well my whole division in my company got laid off today. Now that sux!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

HEAVErollerz90 can you tell me the color of the purple cadillac you had


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 18 2008, 04:31 PM~11375151
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY
> *


nice video dAwg


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, BigPoppa78, *MAAANDO,* tonyy305, accord
que bolon


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> nice video dAwg
> [/quote
> 
> 
> the 3 wheel almost flipped the car.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 18 2008, 08:28 PM~11375665
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, BigPoppa78, MAAANDO, tonyy305, accord
> que bolon
> *


Aqui brother. Trying to figure out my next move. LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

INKSTINCT003!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAAAANDO!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 18 2008, 04:03 PM~11373151
> *read the signature "IN PAINT PRISON"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 18 2008, 05:36 PM~11375726
> *INKSTINCT003!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wus good


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 18 2008, 08:44 PM~11375793
> *wus good
> *


BORED ASS FUCK.... TIRED......HOPE I DONT GOTTA WORK TOMOROW CUZ OF THE STORM....HE.HE.

YOU?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 18 2008, 06:19 PM~11376107
> *BORED ASS FUCK.... TIRED......HOPE I DONT GOTTA WORK TOMOROW CUZ OF THE STORM....HE.HE.
> 
> YOU?
> *


i didnt work today. i need to be at work tomorrow


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 18 2008, 04:44 PM~11375281
> *HEAVErollerz90  can you tell me the color of the purple cadillac you had
> *


h.o.k. fine metallic pavo purple


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 18 2008, 08:25 PM~11376840
> *h.o.k. fine metallic pavo purple
> *


Thankz dawg


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning miami


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY IN PARADISE


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 16 2008, 08:18 AM~11358275
> *I have been lost with the 59 but apart from the 59 i have been working on my 67 vert hes a little preview of it...
> 
> 
> ...


thas comin out nice..i got a 4 door 67 caprice


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

for sale 1200 obo dvinci 22" nd i got the inserts...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hold tight


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OYE SONIDO DE LA REVANCHA..... COMO ESTAS.... *


:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FOR SALE OR TRADE. 786 447 0197 Q


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

damn Q's sellin this already....hes gon take tha trophy for most cars ina year....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *Made You A Hater*, Magik007, *INKSTINCT003*, adilla407

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 19 2008, 02:24 PM~11382284
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE. 786 447 0197  Q
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: $$$


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 09:09 AM~11381088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


deuces?or 4s?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

4'S


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

nice i like it but it looks like king ranch basecoat clearcoat...i could be wrong but i dont see the yandy


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nope, real deal kandy...just been cloudy past couple of days


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 18 2008, 05:42 PM~11374093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 19 2008, 12:00 PM~11382673
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, Made You A Hater, Magik007, INKSTINCT003, adilla407
> 
> ...


WUZ UP BRO


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PM me for engraving info n 2 tone gold plating


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 19 2008, 12:38 PM~11383725
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Dam looks like my hoe...vert and all...tight work...u need to build that blak on red...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

n e 1 selling a set of 2 prong knockoffs??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUT I T DO "D"????LOL
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 19 2008, 08:04 PM~11387761
> *WUT I T DO "D"????LOL
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



LOL WUZ UP :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, DANNY305*

:wave: :wave: WUZ UP TALK ALOT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 19 2008, 11:11 PM~11387871
> *LOL WUZ UP :biggrin:
> *


BORED ASS FUCK IN "DIS" GHOST TOWN! LOL..
ITS SO DEAD IN HERE???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH wats good


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

KONG-FU!!!! DANNY..NOT SO TALK ALOT TODAY????
LOL
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up u all i'm on my space and this lol thats y


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 19 2008, 11:18 PM~11387979
> *was up u all i'm on my space and this lol thats y
> *


BUSY DUDE HUH?
   :loco:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11387957
> *KONG-FU!!!!        DANNY..NOT SO TALK ALOT TODAY????
> LOL
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


   this shit is dead today fuk that im finna go pass out


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 19 2008, 11:22 PM~11388038
> *   this shit is dead today fuk that im finna go pass out
> *


LIKE ALWAYS..... WIT UR CURFEW....
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 19 2008, 08:25 PM~11388092
> *LIKE ALWAYS..... WIT UR CURFEW....
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


haha got jokes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: never had one and by the looks of it never will.... :nono: :nono:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 19 2008, 11:20 PM~11388004
> *BUSY DUDE HUH?
> :loco:
> *


by the way was up with that lunch lol :biggrin: inside joke with me and her u all


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I HEARD FROM SOMEONE THAT MIA CAN DO THE NEON IN THE TRUNK N.E 1 KNOW ABOUT THAT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 19 2008, 11:29 PM~11388152
> *by the way was up with that lunch lol  :biggrin: inside joke with me and her u all
> *


LOL. LUNCH? I DUNNO.... U TELL ME?
U TRYIN TO GET PEOPLE JELOUSE BY ANNOUNCIN THE JOKE?
MIRA MUCHACHO! LOL.
FUNNY DUDE... IMA JUST CALL U DUDE FROM NOW ON..... LOL

WAT WAS THE TRU MEANIN OF "LUNCH"????
LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 19 2008, 11:31 PM~11388199
> *I HEARD FROM SOMEONE THAT MIA CAN DO THE NEON IN THE TRUNK N.E 1 KNOW ABOUT THAT
> *


LOL... YUP... THAT WOULD BE ME HOMIE..... WASSUP???


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 19 2008, 11:33 PM~11388236
> *LOL. LUNCH? I DUNNO.... U TELL ME?
> U TRYIN TO GET PEOPLE JELOUSE BY ANNOUNCIN THE JOKE?
> MIRA MUCHACHO! LOL.
> ...



me trying to get someone mad no time for that bull shit


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11388306
> *me trying to get someone mad no time for that bull shit
> *


LOL..... TA BIEN..... TRANQUILLO BOBBY.... TRANQUILLLO....
IM STILL WAITIN FOR MY "LUNCH" MEANING???
BUENO O MALO?
LOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 19 2008, 11:40 PM~11388331
> *LOL..... TA BIEN..... TRANQUILLO BOBBY.... TRANQUILLLO....
> IM STILL WAITIN FOR MY "LUNCH" MEANING???
> BUENO O MALO?
> ...



gato malo gato malo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Aug 19 2008, 09:06 AM~11381064
> *for sale 1200 obo dvinci 22" nd i got the inserts...
> 
> 
> ...


trade?:dunno: ....it has black rims now


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 19 2008, 11:31 PM~11388199


WELL, ALOT OF PEOPLE GONNA CHARGE U ALOT AND WITOUT KNOWING HOW TO INSTALL IN ON THE TRUNK SO I DONT BREAK... WHICH IS SONETHING EVRY DELICATE..
BUT I GOT THE HOOK UP FOR U..ITS ALL ABOUT THE INSTALLATION...MAKING SURE THAT SHIT DONT BREAK ON YA.
"PM" ME FOR MO INFO.....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 19 2008, 04:49 PM~11383828
> *WUZ UP BRO
> *



chillin bro, just got home from work... 

i had to have a police escort comin home from work cuz my head lights actin up... 

anybody know how to fix tha shit...i went to a mechanic n buddy wanted 180 to rewire that shit...let me know...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, *96' lincoln*


GAY KID WUT UP


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 07:17 AM~11391194
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lowridergame305, 96' lincoln
> GAY KID WUT UP
> *



wuddup sissy home maker. fuckin baser as kid waking me up n shit. did u find the place or what ?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 have a copy of East Coast Ryder Vol 1 they want to sell. lost my copy and in my opinion the only one worth watching again


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Evelitog, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, creepin cutty, *96' lincoln*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 20 2008, 05:23 AM~11391202
> *wuddup sissy home maker. fuckin baser as kid waking me up n shit. did u find the place or what ?
> *



naw didint go went to the one in tamarac rc hobbies nd then went to sum other hidden one but i also went to that new one sideways nd i got sum gold ds and a 70s chevelle donks edition to work one now im done with the honda i just waitin on sum details so i can finish the engine n then im done


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 20 2008, 06:26 AM~11391348
> *any-1 have a copy of East Coast Ryder Vol 1 they want to sell. lost my copy and in my opinion the only one worth watching again
> *




Tru DAT It Is The Only One Worth Watching LOL


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11391373
> *naw didint go went to the one in tamarac rc hobbies nd then went to sum other hidden one but i also went to that new one sideways nd i got sum gold ds and a 70s chevelle donks edition to work one now im done with the honda i just waitin on sum details so i can finish the engine n then im done
> *



Where is the sideways hobbies? Someone told me its in PSN. Is this true?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 09:35 AM~11391373
> *naw didint go went to the one in tamarac rc hobbies nd then went to sum other hidden one but i also went to that new one sideways nd i got sum gold ds and a 70s chevelle donks edition to work one now im done with the honda i just waitin on sum details so i can finish the engine n then im done
> *


he had what u needed?? if not jus ask him and he'll order it


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 20 2008, 09:38 AM~11391380
> *Where is the sideways hobbies? Someone told me its in PSN. Is this true?
> *


its by PSN and a waste management center


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 20 2008, 08:38 AM~11391380
> *Where is the sideways hobbies? Someone told me its in PSN. Is this true?
> *



by the address that creepin cutty gave it sounds like it is. just dont know where. i think it might be where the F n F is at. imma see if i pass by dere today.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

<http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=17859+NW+78th+Ave+hialeah+fl+33015&ie=UTF8&ll=25.936946,-80.326908&spn=0.002634,0.00412&t=h&z=18&layer=c&cbll=25.93571,-80.327205&panoid=_8S6LkrT_NSRAtOvKCfgLQ&cbp=1,105.00000000000028,,0,5.167728857364421>

its in this shopping center


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 08:57 AM~11391453
> *<http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=17859+NW+78th+Ave+hialeah+fl+33015&ie=UTF8&ll=25.936946,-80.326908&spn=0.002634,0.00412&t=h&z=18&layer=c&cbll=25.93571,-80.327205&panoid=_8S6LkrT_NSRAtOvKCfgLQ&cbp=1,105.00000000000028,,0,5.167728857364421>
> 
> its in this shopping center
> *


link didnt work.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

go to google, and put the full adress then put street view  its the last store in the shopping center (not the food mart the other side)


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 09:11 AM~11391515
> *go to google, and put the full adress then put street view  its the last store in the shopping center (not the food mart the other side)
> *



its in the same place at the food mart ? or across the street at the other shoppin center.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *chevyboy01*, caprice ridah, *INKSTINCT003*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

same place...jus on the other end..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

INKSTINCT003

whats good man? you neva got me an example of the font u wanted


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 20 2008, 07:25 AM~11391586
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, chevyboy01, caprice ridah, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WASAPENIN


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, red_ghost

WUD UP


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

hey whats up guys. My family and I are considering moving to Miami in a couple years. We are looking into the Flagami and Coral Gables area, basically just west of Little Havana. How is that area? How are the cops in Miami with their attitude toward lowriders? Also will it be difficult living in that area without knowing Spanish? I speak Italian and a bit of German... 
How are the schools? We have 3 kids, one is only a couple months old, the others are 5 and 7.
Overall the city looks like a cool place to live and looks like it has a lot of cultural diversity and a lot to offer.

also, I kick ass at dominoes.


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

17'' STAMPED DAYTONS NO TIRES ON DEM,NO RUST NO LEAKS,$300 OBO NEED TO GET RID OF THEM PM ME OR CALL 305 761 4224 JASON..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: red_ghost, *sweet fleet*, 96' lincoln, *Lowridergame305*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

WHAT THEY DO O DOGG :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TAKE TO PALMETTO TO MIAMI LAKES DRIVE // N.W. 154TH STREET GOING WEST TO THE THIRD LIGHT NW82ND AVENUE MAKE A RIGHT TILL U GET TO THE ROUND ABOUT NEXT TO THE PSN PARK MAKE A RIGHT THERE GO TO THE END OF THE BLOCK AND WHEN U HIT THE STOP SIGN BUST A LEFT AND ITS THE SHOPPING CENTER TO UR RIGHT WITH A GREEN CANOPY W/ WHITE LETTERS AND CREME COLOR BUILDING


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, mike_marin82, red_ghost, *sweet fleet, 96' lincoln* 


YO JAY IMA GET THAT SHIT ON FRIDAY FOOL LOL

JORGE UR A WHALE GO BACK TO SLEEP SLEEPING BEAUTY LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost+Aug 20 2008, 10:55 AM~11391758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yooo


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 10:16 AM~11391888
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lowridergame305, mike_marin82, red_ghost, sweet fleet, 96' lincoln
> YO JAY IMA GET THAT SHIT ON FRIDAY FOOL LOL
> ...




listen you fuckin crosseyed bowlegged planet of the gays son of a bitch stfu and get back to work.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 10:13 AM~11391876
> *TAKE TO PALMETTO TO MIAMI LAKES DRIVE // N.W. 154TH STREET GOING WEST TO THE THIRD LIGHT NW82ND AVENUE MAKE A RIGHT TILL U GET TO THE ROUND ABOUT NEXT TO THE PSN PARK MAKE A RIGHT THERE GO TO THE END OF THE BLOCK AND WHEN U HIT THE STOP SIGN BUST A LEFT AND ITS THE SHOPPING CENTER TO UR RIGHT WITH A GREEN CANOPY W/ WHITE LETTERS AND CREME COLOR BUILDING
> *


Thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, *96' lincoln*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *81_Monte_Pim*pin
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 20 2008, 10:36 AM~11392008
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



wut up fool! ?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

chilling bro, here at the shop, like always


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 20 2008, 11:36 AM~11392008
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



chillin bro, tryna get my lights fixed....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, 96' lincoln, Groc006, *MAAANDO*

:wave:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

anyone know bowtie connections number


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Aug 20 2008, 12:36 PM~11392381
> *anyone know bowtie connections number
> *


Do you mean Bowite South?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: :wave: -CAROL CITY-, M.Fuentes


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 10:16 AM~11392768
> *:wave:  :wave:  -CAROL CITY-, M.Fuentes
> *


 :nicoderm: Wuz up!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 20 2008, 08:25 AM~11391937
> *listen you fuckin crosseyed bowlegged planet of the gays son of a bitch stfu and get back to work.
> *




HEY GO EAT A TWINKIE FAT BOIII


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 01:49 PM~11393031
> *HEY GO EAT A TWINKIE FAT BOIII
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah bowtie south


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Aug 20 2008, 02:23 PM~11393375
> *yeah bowtie south
> *


BOWTIE SOUTH inc / B.T.S AUTOMOTIVE
7331 nw 27th ave.
miami fl,33147 
(toll free) 1-877-9bowtie
www.bowtiesouth.com-www.myspace.com/bowtiesouth


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 12:49 PM~11393031
> *HEY GO EAT A TWINKIE FAT BOIII
> *



good come back mr comeback! :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 20 2008, 03:08 PM~11393747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 03:10 PM~11393766
> *:0
> *



x2


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 20 2008, 12:08 PM~11393747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit i love them twinkies :cheesy: them bitches are of the chain :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 20 2008, 03:17 PM~11393811
> *shit i love them twinkies  :cheesy: them bitches are of the chain :biggrin:
> *


X2 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, *creepin cutty, 96' lincoln,* Lowridergame305, SOUND OF REVENGE
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 20 2008, 03:27 PM~11393911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck billet, what u know about that!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 20 2008, 12:27 PM~11393911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are them twinkies on your steering wheel ,if they are you a lucky man :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 03:28 PM~11393932
> *fuck billet, what u know about that!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 20 2008, 03:29 PM~11393936
> *are them twinkies on your steering wheel ,if they are you a lucky man :biggrin:
> *



NOT MINE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 20 2008, 11:59 AM~11393655
> *good come back mr comeback! :uh:
> *



U BETTER COME CORRECT TONIGHT WIT SUM COMEBACKS MR COMEBACK COMEBACKER LOL \



OHHH HELLLLL NAWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 20 2008, 12:27 PM~11393911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHH HELLLL NAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 96' lincoln, str8lows, Lowridergame305
> *


What are you Maricas doing on Lay it Low? Ya'll better get back to work on them model cars. Ya'll only got about a month to build a piece of crap, so you better get to work!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 20 2008, 03:33 PM~11393969
> *What are you Maricas doing on Lay it Low? Ya'll better get back to work on them model cars. Ya'll only got about a month to build a piece of crap, so you better get to work!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 20 2008, 02:33 PM~11393969
> *What are you Maricas doing on Lay it Low? Ya'll better get back to work on them model cars. Ya'll only got about a month to build a piece of crap, so you better get to work!
> *



im stallin like a mothafucka. fuck it.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 20 2008, 12:31 PM~11393952
> *NOT MINE
> 
> 
> *


thats right u got a chevy ,that s a ford steering wheel i wonder whos it is :dunno: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 20 2008, 03:35 PM~11393997
> *thats right u got a chevy ,that s a ford steering wheel i wonder whos it is  :dunno: j/k :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

EVIL DO U SMELL PUSSY :0 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

::sniff sniff:: ??  :nosad:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 20 2008, 03:17 PM~11393811
> *shit i love them twinkies  :cheesy: them bitches are of the chain :biggrin:
> *



YOU LIKE THE CREAM IN THE INSIDE NI99A :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 03:41 PM~11394051
> *::sniff sniff:: ??   :nosad:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 20 2008, 12:40 PM~11394042
> *EVIL DO U SMELL PUSSY  :0  :0
> *


what the fuck you talking about


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 20 2008, 12:33 PM~11393969
> *What are you Maricas doing on Lay it Low? Ya'll better get back to work on them model cars. Ya'll only got about a month to build a piece of crap, so you better get to work!
> *


IM ON NUMBER TWO FOOL STEP YO GAME UP LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE+Aug 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11394042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratz!!!!!!!!!, you just confused all of miami lol :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 12:41 PM~11394054
> *YOU LIKE THE CREAM IN THE INSIDE NI99A  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes sir . :biggrin: but i heard you could put the whole twinkie in your mouth :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 12:45 PM~11394097
> *congratz!!!!!!!!!, you just confused all of miami lol :biggrin:
> *


shit ***** im confused as well :uh:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

NAW NI99A DEE SAID YOU WORK MIRACLE WITH THAT MOUTH :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 20 2008, 03:47 PM~11394125
> *shit ***** im confused as well :uh:
> *


OH HE CAME OUT THE CLOSET HE'S CONFUSED LOL I KNEW IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 03:49 PM~11394136
> *OH HE CAME OUT THE CLOSET HE'S CONFUSED LOL I KNEW IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and you are HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 12:48 PM~11394132
> *NAW NI99A DEE SAID YOU WORK MIRACLE WITH THAT MOUTH  :0
> *


 :uh: ........................... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 03:48 PM~11394132
> *NAW NI99A DEE SAID YOU WORK MIRACLE WITH THAT MOUTH  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


CERTIFIED AKA REVENGE AKA IM BACK AKA REAL TALK


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 20 2008, 03:50 PM~11394144
> *and you are HAPPY :biggrin:
> *



AWW LOOK AT THE LITTLE HOMMIE SHIT TALKING LOL


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 12:49 PM~11394136
> *OH HE CAME OUT THE CLOSET HE'S CONFUSED LOL I KNEW IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit dont tell everyone ...................... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 20 2008, 03:52 PM~11394167
> *oh shit dont tell everyone ...................... :biggrin:
> *



NO BITCH YOU DID IT ON UR OWN LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
:scrutinize:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11394180
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> :scrutinize:
> *


PEOPLE THINK ITS A FIGHT GOING ON LOL THATS FUNNY SHIT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Lowridergame305, downsouthplaya, INKSTINCT003, Chevy210, creepin cutty, SOUND OF REVENGE, DANNY305, 305KingCadillac, Made You A Hater, lowlyfe97, Bowtie South, 96' lincoln, red_ghost

TWINKIES ARE MAKING THIS FORUM HOTTT TODAY LOL DAM WHO WOULDA THOGHT IT WOULD MAKE HALF OF MIAMI LOG ON


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 12:53 PM~11394173
> *NO BITCH YOU DID IT ON UR OWN LOL
> *


are u still comig over today :biggrin: lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 03:56 PM~11394202
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Lowridergame305, downsouthplaya, INKSTINCT003, Chevy210, creepin cutty, SOUND OF REVENGE, DANNY305, 305KingCadillac, Made You A Hater, lowlyfe97, Bowtie South, 96' lincoln, red_ghost
> 
> ...



ALL OVER A TWINKIE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2008, 12:56 PM~11394202
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Lowridergame305, downsouthplaya, INKSTINCT003, Chevy210, creepin cutty, SOUND OF REVENGE, DANNY305, 305KingCadillac, Made You A Hater, lowlyfe97, Bowtie South, 96' lincoln, red_ghost
> 
> ...


lol...lets give it up to the twinkie for giving some exitement :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 20 2008, 03:59 PM~11394234
> *lol...lets give it up to the twinkie for giving some exitement  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: wtf lol :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 04:01 PM~11394257
> *:uh: wtf lol :biggrin:
> *



lol Twinkie(mike....with the lincoln...lol) must be like "WTF IS GOING ON?".


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

BOOSTIN_V6 :wave:


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 20 2008, 01:16 PM~11394416
> *BOOSTIN_V6 :wave:
> *


dimelo chiquitica!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

anyone has a edelbrock intake manifold for a small block chevy ?
let me know need one ASAP.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 20 2008, 04:17 PM~11394431
> *anyone has a edelbrock intake manifold for a small block chevy ?
> let me know need one ASAP.
> *


I CAN GET U ONE BRAND NEW FOR GOOD PRICE I HAVE TO CALL TOMROW


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members:* COUPE DE BEAR, DANNY305, INKSTINCT003, BOOSTIN_V6, Lowridergame305, Made You A Hater*, My98Lincoln, lacrosseondubs

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 03:20 PM~11394461
> *I CAN GET U ONE BRAND NEW FOR GOOD PRICE I HAVE TO CALL TOMROW
> *



find out and tell me how much.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 20 2008, 03:27 PM~11393911
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn makin me hungry...you know fat boii's n they sweets...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 20 2008, 04:21 PM~11394470
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, DANNY305, INKSTINCT003, BOOSTIN_V6, Lowridergame305, Made You A Hater, My98Lincoln, lacrosseondubs
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 20 2008, 01:11 PM~11394370
> *lol Twinkie(mike....with the lincoln...lol) must be like "WTF IS GOING ON?".
> *


.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 20 2008, 01:29 PM~11394546
> *:wave:
> *




YOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR*, DANNY305, *INKSTINCT003*, BOOSTIN_V6, *Lowridergame305*, *Made You A Hater,* My98Lincoln, lacrosseondubs

:wave:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11392768
> *:wave:  :wave:  -CAROL CITY-, M.Fuentes
> *


yo, u ready for football season son?


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

We should set up a football game ? ? ? :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Aug 20 2008, 03:44 PM~11395169
> *We should set up a football game ? ? ?  :biggrin:
> *


lol someone will catch beef over it....especially if someone gets laid out...unless its touch


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Staggered 22" Seva rims for sale... the tires are in perfect condition. two of the rims do have some scratches. the tires are 30 series the rims are 22 x 10.5 in the back and 22 x 9 in the front they have a Chevy impala/ caprice lug pattern which also fits range rovers and Bmw 
















any offeres??????


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

*hey whats up guys

I am looking for someone whos has or know someone, that has a trailer , about jet ski size that they dont want and are willing to give away. Hit me up if ne-1 got something*


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: waz up foolz


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


FALCO I KNOW U SEE DIS ***** 1 TIME FO DA OLD SKOOL JEEP LOL LOL






































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

FINALLY DONE!
AFTER IT BROKE ONCE! :uh: 

I JUST REALIZED I CAME OUT ON THE DRIVERS SIDE...OPPS! LOL.










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:yes: :thumbsup: 












NICE LINE UP ALL REAL CARZ G-BODY 4 LYFE


:roflmao:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 20 2008, 03:18 PM~11395433
> *Staggered 22" Seva rims for sale... the tires are in perfect condition. two of the rims do have some scratches. the tires are 30 series the rims are 22 x 10.5 in the back and 22 x 9 in the front they have a Chevy impala/ caprice lug pattern which also fits range rovers and Bmw
> 
> 
> ...


trade :dunno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Rollin Malo


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11396362
> *Rollin Malo
> 
> 
> ...


game over.. :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 20 2008, 04:45 PM~11396082
> *FINALLY DONE!
> AFTER IT BROKE ONCE!  :uh:
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD BRING THAT TO THE HANGOUT TONITE.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Aug 20 2008, 02:44 PM~11395169
> *We should set up a football game ? ? ?  :biggrin:
> *


***** we finna be at wild park in hialeah every sunday like at 3:30 who ever wants to play ur more then welcome and if u get lid up







its just a love tap in better works its part off the game :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone looking to buy a 82 riviera vert pm me selling mine


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

WAZ UP DRE. :wave:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Aug 20 2008, 05:01 PM~11396205
> *trade :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


really need the money


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 20 2008, 06:26 AM~11391348
> *any-1 have a copy of East Coast Ryder Vol 1 they want to sell. lost my copy and in my opinion the only one worth watching again
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63xh34hG6dQ


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, tonyy305, *MAAANDO*, slash, *SWITCHITTER,* *Made You A Hater, Martian*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 20 2008, 03:18 PM~11395433
> *Staggered 22" Seva rims for sale... the tires are in perfect condition. two of the rims do have some scratches. the tires are 30 series the rims are 22 x 10.5 in the back and 22 x 9 in the front they have a Chevy impala/ caprice lug pattern which also fits range rovers and Bmw
> 
> 
> ...


1200 obo :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 20 2008, 05:18 PM~11396362
> *Rollin Malo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..looks good!.....So is the model car gonna be out before yours?.. :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, slash,  Lady2-Face '64, Lowridergame305, cyclopes98, 59IMPALAon24s


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11396875
> *:0 ..looks good!.....So is the model car gonna be out before yours?.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## baggin4life (Jan 8, 2008)

hey i just bought a 93' ford ranger pickup truck and i was wondering if anybody had any parts for it im looking for pretty much anything.(window mouldings,headlights,domelight,bed)


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 20 2008, 06:23 PM~11396925
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


 :machinegun: :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11397036
> *:machinegun:  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


ok you want cocanie cowboy style rivi going to ur crib ni99a :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11396362
> *Rollin Malo
> 
> 
> ...



that model has a lot of work but look who's building it. a group of top notch builders.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 20 2008, 06:00 PM~11396734
> *really need the money
> *


iight cool homie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 20 2008, 08:32 PM~11396500
> *YOU SHOULD BRING THAT TO THE HANGOUT TONITE.
> *



TONIGHT??? TODAYS NOT THURSDAY!
I THOUGHT THE 112 HANGOUT WAS ON THURSDAYS???
I WANNA GO BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THERE OR IF ITS GONNA BE POPPIN....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 20 2008, 07:54 PM~11396147
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WUT IM TALKING BOUT!!
G-BODYS 4 LYFE!!!
LOL

IM LOVIN IT!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11396782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: no :biggrin: w how do i get a copy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 20 2008, 06:18 PM~11396875
> *:0 ..looks good!.....So is the model car gonna be out before yours?.. :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL SEE


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 20 2008, 06:33 PM~11396510
> ****** we finna be at wild park in hialeah every sunday like at 3:30 who ever wants to play ur more then welcome and if u get lid up
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there to play football. starting when?

Let these ****** know coach Danny...i mean talk alot


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11399432
> *I will be there to play football. starting when?
> 
> Let these ****** know coach Danny...i mean talk alot
> *


ill ask and let u know but i think we finna star the first weekend of the season and shit


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 20 2008, 07:41 PM~11397593
> *TONIGHT??? TODAYS NOT THURSDAY!
> I THOUGHT THE 112 HANGOUT WAS ON THURSDAYS???
> I WANNA GO BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THERE OR IF ITS GONNA BE POPPIN....
> *


WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL THIS TIME. THERE'S A WEDNESDAY HANGOUT ON 27 AVE. OPALOCKA. IN MY SHOP'S PARKING LOT. WHICH BY THE WAY, ALL I SAW YESTERDAY WAS EVERYONE DRIVING THEIR DAYLIES. INCLUDING ME. OYE WE SLAKING WITH THE RIDES. WELL MY EXCUSE IS THAT MY RIDE IS GOING TO HAVE SOME RECONSTRUCTION DONE. SO IM TAKING IT TODAY TO THE SURGEN


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 21 2008, 08:56 AM~11400793
> *WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL THIS TIME.  THERE'S A WEDNESDAY HANGOUT ON 27 AVE. OPALOCKA.  IN MY SHOP'S PARKING LOT.  WHICH BY THE WAY,  ALL I SAW YESTERDAY WAS EVERYONE DRIVING THEIR DAYLIES. INCLUDING ME.  OYE WE SLAKING WITH THE RIDES.  WELL MY EXCUSE IS THAT MY RIDE IS GOING TO HAVE SOME RECONSTRUCTION DONE. SO IM TAKING IT TODAY TO THE SURGEN
> *



OPPPS. OH YEAH.... I KNEW ABOUT THE OPALOCKA ONE.. I JUST DIDNT KNOW IT WAS ON WEDNESDAYS...
BUT THAT REALLY FAR FOR ME... LIKE A HOUR AND 30 MINUTE DRIVE....
U GOING TO NIGHTS HANGOUT IN MIAMI GARDENS???


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SO, WHOS GOING TO TONIGHTS HANGOUT OUT??
DOWN SOUTH?? OR UP IN MIAMI GARDENS???
C'MON PEOPLE, LETS TAKE OUR CARS OUT TONIGHT!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 21 2008, 09:00 AM~11401637
> *SO, WHOS GOING TO TONIGHTS HANGOUT OUT??
> DOWN SOUTH?? OR  UP IN MIAMI GARDENS???
> C'MON PEOPLE, LETS TAKE OUR CARS OUT TONIGHT!
> ...



miami gardenz bound

down south hangout takes 30 minutes 2 get there lol

its just far az hell


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2008, 12:17 PM~11401776
> *miami gardenz bound
> 
> down south hangout takes 30 minutes 2 get there lol
> ...



LOL. OK.... SO FAR ....
MAIMI GARDENS HANGOUT =1PERSON
DOWN SOUTH HANGOUT= 0
LET THE GAME BEGIN...LOL.</span>


<span style=\'color:blue\'>I'LL GO TO WHERE EVER THERES GONNA BE MORE PEOPLE....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2008, 12:17 PM~11401776
> *miami gardenz bound
> 
> down south hangout takes 30 minutes 2 get there lol
> ...


MIAMI GARDENS IN KINDA FAR FOR ME BUT I WANNA GO TONIGHT, STILL...
AND ITS MORE THAN A 30 MINUTE DRIVE FOR ME SO SUCK IT UP BEAR.  
LMAO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

Sup homies, this is to everyone asking me where I been and whats going on...in 10/2007 I got tired of not being able to buy a house, my neighbors always calling cops on me for working on cars and job not going anywhere.....so I sold all my rides, rented a house near Tampa and got a new job.....now finally, my compound is almost done. Being built 30 miles south of Tampa, out in the boonies, 10 acres and I own the lake (Lake Ant). The house seen in the background of the lake I have a contract on. I'm pro-Miami...but 200k for the 10 acres, 4000 square ft 2 story house (4br, deep 2 car, 3 baths, loft), fresh water lake, and an addition 2000 square foot house with 3 acres can't be passed up on. Best of all......no neighbors


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 21 2008, 12:27 PM~11401848
> *Sup homies, this is to everyone asking me where I been and whats going on...in 10/2007 I got tired of not being able to buy a house, my neighbors always calling cops on me for working on cars and job not going anywhere.....so I sold all my rides, rented a house near Tampa and got a new job.....now finally, my compound is almost done. Being built 30 miles south of Tampa, out in the boonies, 10 acres and I own the lake (Lake Ant). The house seen in the background of the lake I have a contract on. I'm pro-Miami...but 200k for the 10 acres, 4000 square ft 2 story house (4br, deep 2 car, 3 baths, loft), fresh water lake, and an addition 2000 square foot house with 3 acres can't be passed up on. Best of all......no neighbors
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIICEE :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 21 2008, 01:35 AM~11399432
> *I will be there to play football. starting when?
> 
> Let these ****** know coach Danny...i mean talk alot
> *



this ni99a can play and maybe i'll dust off the shoes and play again :biggrin:
don't let the chucky ni99a fool u thats me that is


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 21 2008, 01:56 AM~11399613
> *ill ask and let u know but i think we finna star the first weekend of the season and shit
> *



:no: i think its better on sunday morings due to many people like my self like to watch nfl on sundays afternoon 

and saturdays for get it the canes play :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 AM~11401962
> *:no: i think its better on sunday morings due to many people like my self like to watch nfl on sundays afternoon
> 
> and saturdays for get it the canes play  :biggrin:
> ...


i feel u cuz but the thing is that it been like that for years and i don't know if they will star earlier this year cuz every year we star like at 3:30 so if theres any changes ill let u know


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 21 2008, 10:41 AM~11401962
> *:no: i think its better on sunday morings due to many people like my self like to watch nfl on sundays afternoon
> 
> and saturdays for get it the canes play  :biggrin:
> ...


Best way to do it is to play Sundays at about 5pm. Why ??? Besides the fact that the Dolphins play Sunday----->

I think I speak for most when I say that : 

*1)Heat in Miami at noon
2)Coronas the night before 
3)+ my lungs are not like they were 10 years ago =
Everyone playing half ass and giving up 30 minutes in to the game.*

5pm on Sundays.

I dont play that pussy flag football so if this is for real , bro im there. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 21 2008, 10:44 AM~11402454
> *Best way to do it is to play Sundays at about 5pm. Why ??? Besides the fact that the Dolphins play Sunday----->
> 
> I think I speak for most when I say that  :
> ...


naw we dont play that flag shit str8 up ball


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 21 2008, 11:48 AM~11402487
> *naw we dont play that flag shit str8 up ball
> *


koo. im there regardless my bois are always out there football season. HOlla


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 AM~11402504
> *koo. im there regardless my bois are always out there football season. HOlla
> *


4show cuz


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 AM~11402511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



if thats really locked up u got some spindle work homie! shits high


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

thats not locked up i went to much thats were i want it ,it can go 2 more inchs .im fixing that right now in my shop


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 21 2008, 12:27 PM~11401848
> *Sup homies, this is to everyone asking me where I been and whats going on...in 10/2007 I got tired of not being able to buy a house, my neighbors always calling cops on me for working on cars and job not going anywhere.....so I sold all my rides, rented a house near Tampa and got a new job.....now finally, my compound is almost done. Being built 30 miles south of Tampa, out in the boonies, 10 acres and I own the lake (Lake Ant). The house seen in the background of the lake I have a contract on. I'm pro-Miami...but 200k for the 10 acres, 4000 square ft 2 story house (4br, deep 2 car, 3 baths, loft), fresh water lake, and an addition 2000 square foot house with 3 acres can't be passed up on. Best of all......no neighbors
> 
> 
> ...



lol So how much are you going to charge for charter Bass fishing trips to the private lake?


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

batman truck might go for sale so if anybody intersted pm me and i let u no


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

87blazer, 305KingCadillac, Lowridergame305


wuts good bitch


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

bring me the car already so i can ge that shit going pipi


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

wuz up pipi tomorrow ill take it


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got a euro for a cutty 250 real clean.hit me up 786 970 5481 ask for emmanuel


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got a set of 13z anodized red lip.good tires and no dents 200
firm hit me up 786 970 5481 ask for emmanuel


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 21 2008, 11:51 AM~11402511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 . thats pretty far out there. post more pics


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

last one for now


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

The house of old school chevys


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 21 2008, 05:22 PM~11404306
> *The house of old school chevys
> 
> 
> ...


drooooool


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 21 2008, 02:37 PM~11403943
> *got a set of 13z anodized red lip.good tires and no dents 200
> firm hit me up 786 970 5481 ask for emmanuel
> 
> ...


You finally came out from hiding, thanks for wasting my time. Grow up!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 21 2008, 01:51 PM~11402511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn you ant fuckin around I see...vary nice


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SO, WHOS GOING TO TONIGHTS HANGOUT OUT??


DOWN SOUTH?? OR UP IN MIAMI GARDENS???
C'MON PEOPLE, LETS TAKE OUR CARS OUT TONIGHT!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Aug 21 2008, 10:48 AM~11402487
> *naw we dont play that flag shit str8 up ball
> *


last time i was there we had to run out dem opa locka boyz ..hialeah style had them running 4 real spooked, crackers came and all...lol


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2008, 02:32 PM~11403375
> *lol So how much are you going to charge for charter Bass fishing trips to the private lake?
> *


gotta see whats in there, havent casted anything out yet....soon


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 21 2008, 11:00 AM~11401637
> *SO, WHOS GOING TO TONIGHTS HANGOUT OUT??
> DOWN SOUTH?? OR  UP IN MIAMI GARDENS???
> C'MON PEOPLE, LETS TAKE OUR CARS OUT TONIGHT!
> ...


see yall tonight at southland...


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 21 2008, 02:42 PM~11404490
> *You finally came out from hiding, thanks for wasting my time. Grow up!
> *


money talks bullshit walks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 21 2008, 06:10 PM~11404703
> *gotta see whats in there, havent casted anything out yet....soon
> *


Stock that shit up with snook and tarpon!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2008, 04:29 PM~11404896
> *Stock that shit up with snook and tarpon!
> *


x100000 :cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 21 2008, 11:27 AM~11401848
> *Sup homies, this is to everyone asking me where I been and whats going on...in 10/2007 I got tired of not being able to buy a house, my neighbors always calling cops on me for working on cars and job not going anywhere.....so I sold all my rides, rented a house near Tampa and got a new job.....now finally, my compound is almost done. Being built 30 miles south of Tampa, out in the boonies, 10 acres and I own the lake (Lake Ant). The house seen in the background of the lake I have a contract on. I'm pro-Miami...but 200k for the 10 acres, 4000 square ft 2 story house (4br, deep 2 car, 3 baths, loft), fresh water lake, and an addition 2000 square foot house with 3 acres can't be passed up on. Best of all......no neighbors
> 
> 
> ...


MY *****!! DATS WHA IM TALKIN BOUT. NICE CRIB ANT WEN ITS GONNA B DONE? I GOTTA DO A ROAD TRIP SOON MAN. GONNA HAVE TO GO FISHIN IN LAKE ANT


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 21 2008, 02:52 PM~11404561
> *SO, WHOS GOING TO TONIGHTS HANGOUT OUT??
> DOWN SOUTH?? OR  UP IN MIAMI GARDENS???
> C'MON PEOPLE, LETS TAKE OUR CARS OUT TONIGHT!
> ...


south land mall tonight


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 21 2008, 05:00 PM~11405145
> *south land mall tonight
> *


x2


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

danm hope stop raining by ten :worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody knows where i can get a skirt for a 2000 lincoln town car...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

what u mean a skirt for a 2000 towncar?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 21 2008, 04:27 PM~11404875
> *money talks bullshit walks
> *



The bullshit is your word, it aint worth shit..................you liar. When you say something you do it , don't waste peoples time by hiding.


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Wats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 21 2008, 04:36 PM~11405440
> *what u mean a skirt for a 2000 towncar?
> *










today i saw a old lady driving a lincoln with the side skirt... and it look nice as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 21 2008, 05:54 PM~11405087
> *MY *****!! DATS WHA IM TALKIN BOUT. NICE CRIB ANT WEN ITS GONNA B DONE? I GOTTA DO A ROAD TRIP SOON MAN. GONNA HAVE TO GO FISHIN IN LAKE ANT
> *


i close by the end of sept, gotta get more pics, main house is HUGE, the crib on other side of lake is going to be brought down to make room for my shop


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 21 2008, 02:27 PM~11404343
> *drooooool
> *


: ) still got the el camino and the chrome and black 22s for sale.....


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 21 2008, 07:00 PM~11405145
> *south land mall tonight
> *


STR8....

I STILL DONT KNOW TO WHICH ONE IMA GO TO...... :uh:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 21 2008, 04:40 PM~11405474
> *The bullshit is your word, it aint worth shit..................you liar. When you say something you do it , don't waste peoples time by hiding.
> 
> 
> ...


and u were looking for 100 dollars plz homie.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 21 2008, 07:19 PM~11405282
> *danm hope stop raining by ten  :worship:
> *


IT ALREADY STOPPED RAINING... IT WAS A QUICK STORM....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Aug 21 2008, 06:23 PM~11404834
> *see yall tonight at southland...
> *



OK... DAM 
MIAMI GARDENS = 1PERSON
SOUTHLAND=4.

DOWN SOUTH WINNIN!
LOL.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH wt it do


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:19 PM~11405817
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH wt it do
> *



STR8 PIMPIN YOU KNOW ME! LOL
JUST KIDDING..
UNDECIDED ON WHICH HANGOUT GONNA BE POPPIN ... SO FAR LOOKS LIKE THE DOWN SOUTH RIGHT NOW...

WAT U UP TO?

DAM WHY DO IT KEEP FUCKING RAINING! :angry:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 21 2008, 05:21 PM~11405831
> *STR8 PIMPIN YOU KNOW ME! LOL
> JUST KIDDING..
> UNDECIDED ON WHICH HANGOUT GONNA BE POPPIN ... SO FAR LOOKS LIKE THE DOWN SOUTH RIGHT NOW...
> ...


chillin chillin, shit might as well stay to da cribo it fenna keep raining. i seen da new pics of ur trunk looking hard ass fuck


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

N E ONE KNOW IF DA HANGOUT @ 112 IS STILL ON ????


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:25 PM~11405863
> *chillin chillin, shit might as well stay to da cribo it fenna keep raining. i seen da new pics of ur trunk looking hard ass fuck
> *


 :biggrin: THANX . THATS WASSUP......


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 21 2008, 07:09 PM~11405705
> *i close by the end of sept, gotta get more pics, main house is HUGE, the crib on other side of lake is going to be brought down to make room for my shop
> *


U OFF 2DAY? HOLLA AT ME ON MSN *****


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 21 2008, 07:33 PM~11405927
> *U OFF 2DAY? HOLLA AT ME ON MSN *****
> *


yea


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*SUP MIAMI*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Aug 21 2008, 05:48 PM~11405537
> *Wats up homie :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN, IN TAMPA.........AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> and u were looking for 100 dollars plz homie.
> [/quote
> 
> Looking...................don't need to, got plenty. I was in Tampa and you were to hold them till saturday when I came down. Bad memory Huhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> > and u were looking for 100 dollars plz homie.
> > [/quote
> >
> > Looking...................don't need to, got plenty. I was in Tampa and you were to hold them till saturday when I came down. Bad memory Huhhhhhhhhhhh !
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> u didnt call me on sat homie so i sold em.
> [/quo
> 
> bullshit, I did and you ignored the calls, email and text.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> > u didnt call me on sat homie so i sold em.
> > [/quo
> >
> > bullshit, I did and you ignored the calls, email and text.
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

ahhhh shit cuba just got a mutherfuckin gold metal in da olympics


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

***** bored ass fuck aint nuttin betta to do but watch this fuck shit


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11407110
> *ahhhh shit cuba just got a mutherfuckin gold metal in da olympics
> *


i saw that shit it was in rowing congrats they beat the hatians by 4 boats :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 21 2008, 11:46 PM~11407680
> *i saw that shit it was in rowing congrats they beat the hatians by 4 boats  :thumbsup:
> *


They only won because they were able to drift in the gulf stream and let the current take them. lol


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2008, 09:51 PM~11408391
> *They only won because they were able to drift in the gulf stream and let the current take them. lol
> *




LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHERE U AT DRON THIS THE THREAT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats good miami


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 21 2008, 05:13 PM~11405750
> *:rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

almost done


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

you like BEAR?? :biggrin: 

i'm getting pretty good at this fiberglassing stuff


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yoooo INKSTINCT003

did u tell mando we needed that thing?? i havent seen him online


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11411066
> *yoooo INKSTINCT003
> 
> did u tell mando we needed that thing?? i havent seen him online
> *


i spoke to him yesterday. he said he was gonna get at you


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 22 2008, 12:44 PM~11411097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 he stole my shirt!!! take it off your gonna strech it!!! :tears:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 22 2008, 09:44 AM~11411097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat shit will make u do a 211 4 sure!!


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 22 2008, 09:45 AM~11411104
> *i spoke to him yesterday. he said he was gonna get at you
> *


oye wat it do ***** yo im selling the truck homie so let the word out i got to sell asap


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Aug 22 2008, 10:48 AM~11411637
> *oye wat it do ***** yo im selling the truck homie so let the word out i got to sell asap
> *


chillin bro. ill let you know if anything. how much???????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 09:20 AM~11410935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that boy is getting creative , looks good frankie . this rain needs to go away already


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 09:20 AM~11410935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS PICTURE WAS TAKEN NEXT TO THE KITCHEN DOOR THAT LEADS TO THE BACKYARD NEXT TO THA PICINAAAAA LOL LOOKS KOOOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good movie


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

QUOTE($SOUTHERN COMFORT$ @ Aug 22 2008, 10:48 AM) 
oye wat it do ***** yo im selling the truck homie so let the word out i got to sell asap


chillin bro. ill let you know if anything. how much???????

4500 with the setup and 4 with out the set up


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

if anyone need any little bullshit fiberglassed let me know...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 22 2008, 02:09 PM~11411802
> *that boy is getting creative , looks good frankie . this rain needs to go away already
> *


Thanks O!
i'm shitting bricks over here  fucking lightning


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 22 2008, 02:12 PM~11411822
> *THIS PICTURE WAS TAKEN NEXT TO THE KITCHEN DOOR THAT LEADS TO THE BACKYARD NEXT TO THA PICINAAAAA LOL LOOKS KOOOL
> *


ur fat ass would remember, u always in the kitchen :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 20 2008, 05:41 PM~11396060
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> FALCO I KNOW U SEE DIS ***** 1 TIME FO DA OLD SKOOL JEEP LOL LOL
> 
> ...



DAMM WHY U GOTA BRING UP OLD SHIT.LOL 
1DAY IT WILL HIT THE STREET AGAIN


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 22 2008, 11:57 AM~11412164
> *DAMM WHY U GOTA BRING UP OLD SHIT.LOL
> 1DAY IT WILL HIT THE STREET AGAIN
> *


U kno wat u gotta bring out *****!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 11:49 AM~11412100
> *ur fat ass would remember, u always in the kitchen  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *




Hey Cant Refuse Yo MamaZ LasAgNa That Shit Is Fucking GUUUUDDD FooooOOLLL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

man this fukin rain is serious...it hasnt stopped since this mornin here in nmb...


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

yo CAROL CITY U like dat one !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 22 2008, 06:45 PM~11413985
> *man this fukin rain is serious...it hasnt stopped since this mornin here in nmb...
> *



















man today I had to move my car & later the parking lot was flooed but shit today was str8 chillin we only did 15 carz :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

hey guys look at this video

lmao


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 AM~11402511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice lock up.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the twin turbo roadmaster is hittin the track again tonight , come out there and check it out it should be even more interesting the second time around....


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11414216
> *yo CAROL CITY U like dat one !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 AM~11401962
> *:no: i think its better on sunday morings due to many people like my self like to watch nfl on sundays afternoon
> 
> and saturdays for get it the canes play  :biggrin:
> ...


Im not a fan, but i get free tickets at work. .... tickets for the first game already given away though... ill hook some fan in the future


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

_* $1500 * _ </span> [/b][/i][/u]</span>


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got sum 13z for sale.anodized red lip they have good tires and universal 5 lug adapters.200 firm pm me if interested.


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got a cutty euro for sale.real clean includes everything you see.250 pm me if interested.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 23 2008, 02:17 PM~11419598
> *got a cutty euro for sale.real clean includes everything you see.250 pm me if interested.
> 
> 
> ...


4 door cutty king bitch..... ? Whats with your signature.? Post that car Im curious??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

NEED 2 SELL ASAP 1000$ FIT DODGE N FORD


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 23 2008, 02:45 PM~11420019
> *4 door cutty king bitch..... ? Whats with your signature.? Post that car Im curious??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



sorry homie cant post pics of that ride rite now.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

damn, it was dead today....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

THERE YALL BOYS GO HES BACK


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 21 2008, 07:21 PM~11405823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: yessir


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

MIAMI DOLPHINS------ 24
KANSA CITY CHIEFS -- 0


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 24 2008, 01:19 PM~11424712
> *MIAMI DOLPHINS------ 24
> KANSA CITY CHIEFS -- 0
> *


pre-season  

not to mention that the cheifs are insanely bad....did Jason Taylor play?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

wow just read the box score for the gold medal game of basketball

Dwade had 27 points, led all players..cant wait to see what him and Michael Beasley do this year


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up MIA


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

COMIN FROM THE KEYS LOOK WHAT I C :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 24 2008, 06:57 PM~11425680
> *COMIN FROM THE KEYS LOOK WHAT I C  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice line up


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 24 2008, 03:57 PM~11425680
> *COMIN FROM THE KEYS LOOK WHAT I C  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


they headed to the pit for sure it gets deed up on sundays first or last of da month or some shit im not sure i know it has a good turn out every time


----------



## caddyonswurv (Aug 21, 2008)

Wassup Miami, I just brought my Caddy down here from Philly...The roads are much smoother here haha. Anyway I dont live in Miami but I live close enough so I'm gonna post my pics here...The rims on the Caddy are photoshopped cuz I was bored one day and wanted to see what my friends rims looked like on my car. The rims are on his 96 Impala in the second pic.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

fucking sports?
we do have an off-topic, how bout we keep it strictly cars in here


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

how bout them dolphins!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes+Aug 24 2008, 04:43 PM~11425121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how bout them!!!! :biggrin: pennington was hurting em, dont give a shit how bad kansas is, last year we were just as bad as them so this shoulda been a close game last year, but yesterday we toy'd with them, even with our 2nd string. great game, cant wait for the opener. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 24 2008, 08:17 PM~11427042
> *taylors a *******  :uh: yup, ur a fan.
> how bout them!!!!  :biggrin: pennington was hurting em, dont give a shit how bad kansas is, last year we were just as bad as them so this shoulda been a close game last year, but yesterday we toy'd with them, even with our 2nd string. great game, cant wait for the opener.  :biggrin:
> *


hmm why did i think he went to the cheifs?? w/e

and no im not really a fan....honestly im a little shitty towards the dolphins and hardcore dolphin fans...they refuse to support any team in Miami thats not the dolphins

perfect example....the marlins...they win 2 championships in 6 years...one of them with the lowest payroll in baseball..and their attendance is STILL the lowest in the league...fucking pathetic.

The heat win a championship and sure the stadium is sold out during the playoffs...2 years down the line...they get a bad year and they can't even sell half the arena.

but here are these people cheering on this organization who hasnt done shit since 1973 and we are going crazy for them. Anyone on this forum remember the 1972 season?? NO, chances are because no one that reads this thread was even ALIVE to remember it. Jason Taylor doesnt even remember it because he wasn't born until 74. SO basically, im sick of the dolphin pride for nothing. I'm actually a little glad that we went 1 and 15 last year so it could finally humble out some of the idiots I know that think that the Dolphins are on the same level as Jesus. I hope this year they can shut me up since I've been making this same argument since I was 17.

and since we are going crazy over pre-season...you think that the Patriots aren't super bowl contenders because they are 0-3?? I'm pretty sure you'll see them in the hunt come Janurary.

Now that I got my sports writer side out of the way...........



GO DOLPHINS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 24 2008, 10:40 PM~11427255
> *hmm why did i think he went to the cheifs?? w/e
> 
> and no im not really a fan....honestly im a little shitty towards the dolphins and hardcore dolphin fans...they refuse to support any team in Miami thats not the dolphins
> ...



yup , very good points. people only become fans when their doin good. i dont support no other teams because i just dont care for any other sport other den football. dont care how good the heat or marlins are u wont catch me with the lil flags or jerseys lol. i wouldnt say im a hardcore fin fan, but ive definetly been a fan for a long time, season ticket holder for (just) 3 years and dont ever miss a game, win or lose ull see me there till the very end, not like the "fans" who leave in the 3rd quater cause we're loosing by 14 or whupping by 24 lol. yea i get what your saying about the preseason, and in no way do i think just cause we do good in the preseason we'll do good during the season (last year our preseason was 2 and 2 and all close games and we went 1 and 15) but its sure nice to start seeing W's


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Dolphins who?? Lets go Marlins!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

On the bright side, the Marlins have one of the best TV ratings in all baseball. People are just too lazy to drive to the stadium. But who's to blame; that stadium sucks for baseball. And even when there is 30k fans, it still looks empty since it holds like what? 70k+ people? Most baseball stadiums are built in the 30k-40k range.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up MIAMI !!!


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

13z for sale anodized red lip.good tires 5 lug universal adapters.200 firm

786 970 5481 emmanuel


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got a cutlass euro for sale real clean no cracks.includes everything u see.
250 hit me up 786 970 5481.emmanuel


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got a woody for sale real clean.with a g body adapter included 50 firm

hit me up 786 970 5481


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Aug 24 2008, 03:57 PM~11425680
> *COMIN FROM THE KEYS LOOK WHAT I C  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all my grandfathers friends.... that red caddy actually has candy and its clean as fuk....... every friday night they meet up at home depot on 8 strret around 9 alot of cars go out there


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *COUPE DE BEAR*

:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

wanna trade for a clean towncar. or a big body lac. show me what you got.
786 447 0197 Q


























































786 447 0197 Q


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 25 2008, 12:00 PM~11431876
> *wanna trade for a clean towncar.  or a big body lac.  show me what you got.
> 786 447 0197  Q
> 
> ...



im guessing a 98-02 towncar right?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

actually what homeboy wants is 95 and up.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

how much cash is he looking to get??

mando is slackin on them graphics man...i havent heard from him, ima try to do my best today and see what u think...

hows the shop?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 25 2008, 01:42 PM~11433421
> *how much cash is he looking to get??
> 
> mando is slackin on them graphics man...i havent heard from him, ima try to do my best today and see what u think...
> ...


around $6,000


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

reason #2 why shouldnt haul ass thru a parking lot....

eating shit!!!

1st reason is that could be a person!!!!!


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 25 2008, 02:21 PM~11433711
> *reason #2 why shouldnt haul ass thru a parking lot....
> 
> eating shit!!!
> ...



dat guys a dumbass i mean who da fuck cant see dat box in da way?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 25 2008, 05:44 PM~11433895
> *dat guys a dumbass i mean who da fuck cant see dat box in da way?
> *


for real


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SWITCHITTER
What up pimp


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

kind of hard being drunk and the front locked up dont u think


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

anyone here know a good or the best place to send trim to get polished? PM me.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 25 2008, 02:44 PM~11433895
> *dat guys a dumbass i mean who da fuck cant see dat box in da way?
> *


im thinkin he might have been lookin back at the guys he peeled out in front of...either way he's a jackass


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 25 2008, 04:57 PM~11435295
> *im thinkin he might have been lookin back at the guys he peeled out in front of...either way he's a jackass
> *


 yes he is


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

SUP


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 25 2008, 06:45 PM~11435750
> *yes he is
> *


its not even like the box pulled out in front of him or anything like that...that shit was str8 chilling right in front of him....but that doesnt look like a parking lot...it just looks like a normal street, the box shouldnt have been park there. Still dont know how he didnt see it though....


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 25 2008, 12:07 PM~11431415
> *Those are all my grandfathers friends.... that red caddy actually has candy and its clean as fuk....... every friday night they meet up at home depot on 8 strret around 9 alot of cars go out there
> *


YEA I SAW DAT COLOR FROM A MILE AWAY..REAL NICE RED :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 25 2008, 06:43 PM~11436395
> *its not even like the box pulled out in front of him or anything like that...that shit was str8 chilling right in front of him....but that doesnt look like a parking lot...it just looks like a normal street, the box shouldnt have been park there. Still dont know how he didnt see it though....
> *


maybe it wasnt parked...couldve been coming down the street and stopped when he saw this clown coming  

it wasnt a parkin lot but u can tell it was some kinda hangout....

point is....eating shit and hauling ass around other cars and people at a hangout can lead to shit like that...followed by an ass whooping :biggrin:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 25 2008, 07:16 PM~11436759
> *maybe it wasnt parked...couldve been coming down the street and stopped when he saw this clown coming
> 
> it wasnt a parkin lot but u can tell it was some kinda hangout....
> ...


one question wat car was dat in the video of the idiot dat crashed car was that a ford.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what happened to the yellow coupe from classic angels?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Aug 25 2008, 07:24 PM~11436837
> *one question wat car was dat in the video of the  idiot dat crashed car was that a ford.
> *


chevy malibu


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

I found this the other day ...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 25 2008, 08:08 PM~11437474
> *what happened to the yellow coupe from classic angels?
> *


its still here ..


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

some throw backs in this bitch


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

gangta shit!!


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

a little on the gas ... in orlando


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* chevyboy01*, low low mamii
here u go bigdowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 26 2008, 11:16 AM~11440671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall still have this street hopper????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 24 2008, 09:49 AM~11424091
> *:biggrin: yessir
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 25 2008, 02:00 PM~11431876
> *wanna trade for a clean towncar.  or a big body lac.  show me what you got.
> 786 447 0197  Q
> 
> ...



$$$$$$$$ how much


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 09:46 AM~11441251
> *$$$$$$$$ how much
> *



pendejo call the number and ask lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 26 2008, 10:03 AM~11441398
> *pendejo call the number and ask lol
> *


x2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: creepin cutty, *INKSTINCT003*, Evelitog, *DOUBLE-O*

:wave: :wave: 

yo oscar, rusty took his roadie to a dyno yesterday...how did it do?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *


congrats luis and cynthia on the new addition to the family


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 10:04 AM~11441417
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: creepin cutty, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog, DOUBLE-O
> 
> ...


not sure i haven't talked to that crazy guy this week


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

im sure it made crazy numbers huh?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 26 2008, 09:17 AM~11441008
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, chevyboy01, low low mamii
> here u go bigdowg
> ...


Foshooo baq that up


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

the regal is gone. 




> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 25 2008, 11:00 AM~11431876
> *wanna trade for a clean towncar.  or a big body lac.  show me what you got.
> 786 447 0197  Q
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

hey ya'll im bout to do my interior on my 91 brougham but dont know how to do it. i was gonna do vinyl or leather but can someone give me an idea or some pics on interiors so i could have an idea. help a fellow rider peeps


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

hey ya'll im bout to do my interior on my 91 brougham but dont know how to do it. i was gonna do vinyl or leather but can someone give me an idea or some pics on interiors so i could have an idea. help a fellow rider peeps


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

i need em out of ma crib 13z.good tires 5 lug universal adapters.200 firm

hit me up 786 970 5481


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yo i couldnt call last night homie, im tryin to get my car finished and have no time sorry bro


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

euro for a cutty includes everything u see 250.
hit me up 786 970 5481


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

woody for sale 50 bucks includes g body adapter.
hit me up 786 970 5481


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 12:45 PM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *



CONGRATS !!!!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 25 2008, 08:16 PM~11436759
> *maybe it wasnt parked...couldve been coming down the street and stopped when he saw this clown coming
> 
> it wasnt a parkin lot but u can tell it was some kinda hangout....
> ...


nah man, i dont think i saw anyone in the driver seat, but your right about the hauling ass around other cars and people


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 12:45 PM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *


CONGREGATION LUIS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Aug 26 2008, 02:15 PM~11441981
> *Foshooo baq that up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2008, 11:11 AM~11441466
> *congrats luis and cynthia on the new addition to the family
> *



Congrats...............Luis.


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 10:16 AM~11441511
> *im sure it made crazy numbers huh?
> *


he made 515 rwhp and 490rwtq @ 5lbs of boost


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *


 Hey, Congrats!!! on behalf of me & tito


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody interested in this 94 caprice with the lt1 headers mostly all body work done ss grill and spoiler runs good needs sum interior work i have the paint for it the paint is 2004 lambo orange with a gold pearl and gold flake askin $2,500 obo ss wheels dont go with it


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 24 2008, 08:40 PM~11427255
> *hmm why did i think he went to the cheifs?? w/e
> 
> and no im not really a fan....honestly im a little shitty towards the dolphins and hardcore dolphin fans...they refuse to support any team in Miami thats not the dolphins
> ...


very true. :biggrin: But the patriots can still chew on my dick.


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

got it back today


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Aug 26 2008, 07:09 PM~11445239
> *got it back today
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Aug 26 2008, 06:09 PM~11445239
> *got it back today
> 
> 
> ...


who painted it? nice


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 12:45 PM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm *


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Aug 26 2008, 11:15 PM~11446958
> *
> *


*CONGRATS* to you Luis and Family.....Watch out they grow up *FAST*.  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt 4rm page 3 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11443508
> *he made 515 rwhp and 490rwtq @ 5lbs of boost
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 10:45 AM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *


 Congrats Luis


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Aug 26 2008, 07:09 PM~11445239
> *got it back today
> 
> 
> ...


THATS OG RIGHT DERRR


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale 22s with good tires $1000


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn 210 finally some building something other than a G body or a donk


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 11:45 AM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *



congrats...on the youngest member of BLVD ACES :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID TODAY. WHAT YALL THINK. NOT BAD FOR A BEGINNER.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice...keep practicing


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

nice...keep tattooing





:biggrin: j/p homie looks real good, just keep practicing.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 27 2008, 10:34 AM~11451130
> *congrats...on the youngest member of BLVD ACES :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 27 2008, 02:53 PM~11451668
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID TODAY.  WHAT YALL THINK. NOT BAD FOR A BEGINNER.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good! take pictures of it unmasked! it always looks better once it's unmasked too.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 27 2008, 02:53 PM~11451668
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID TODAY.  WHAT YALL THINK. NOT BAD FOR A BEGINNER.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro... keep it up...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *



lil white boy!!!! :cheesy: 

congrats 2 yall i know he'll grow up 2 be a rider


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 11:45 AM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *




congrats and may GOD bless him


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11441238
> *would like to say congrats to luis and cynthia on the birth of there baby boy luis jr aka young money lol was born yesterday at 1:30pm
> *


congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone going to da hangouts tonite


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 27 2008, 02:53 PM~11451668
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID TODAY.  WHAT YALL THINK. NOT BAD FOR A BEGINNER.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

went to someones house monday night took these pics  
























:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 27 2008, 05:40 PM~11454952
> *went to someones house monday night took these pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ... Damn Evil, I see you wasen't playing *****!.. :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 27 2008, 05:40 PM~11454952
> *went to someones house monday night took these pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2008, 08:35 AM~11423773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

would like to say thanks to all for the wishes you all have sent on the birth of my new son thanks again you all will see him in a show soon or a hangout :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11456608
> *would like to say thanks to all for the wishes you all have sent on the birth of my new son thanks again you all will see him in a show soon or a hangout :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS LUIS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT from page 3! 

slackingggg....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

buenos dias miami


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good morning mia........here's some pics from last night


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Q new ride..stay toon for this one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 27 2008, 05:40 PM~11454952
> *went to someones house monday night took these pics
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, FUCQH8RS, *MAAANDO*
what up pimp


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MAAANDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MIA-HI-TECH
MORNIN HOMIES


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning miami


whats good mando??? you got that thing for dre or no?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2008, 08:53 AM~11458915
> *Good morning mia........here's some pics from last night
> 
> 
> ...


WUT IT DO HOMIE!
I LIKE DAT STEERIN WHEEL...  :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAAANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 28 2008, 09:06 AM~11458955
> *MAAANDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MIA-HI-TECH
> MORNIN HOMIES
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 09:15 AM~11458991
> *WUT IT DO HOMIE!
> I LIKE DAT STEERIN WHEEL...   :thumbsup:
> *


I was hope you came to the hangout cuz a ***** wanted to see ur trunk


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 06:16 AM~11458996
> *MAAANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


this female always on LIL!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2008, 09:17 AM~11459004
> *I was hope you came to the hangout cuz a ***** wanted to see ur trunk
> *


LMAO.... THE ONE OON WEDNESDAY IS KINDA FAR.... UNLESS PEOPLE I KNOW GO...

U GOING TO THE ONE TONIGHT?????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2008, 06:17 AM~11459004
> *I was hope you came to the hangout cuz a ***** wanted to see ur trunk
> *


she be FAKIN!!!

nah thats my dawg!
:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 28 2008, 09:19 AM~11459010
> *she be FAKIN!!!
> 
> nah thats my dawg!
> ...


LOL. U FUNNY! U BE FAKIN 4REAL! ALWAYS SAYING U GONNA TRY TO GO AND U END UP NOT GOING CUZ U BE DRUNK! 

BEAT THAT!

LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HOMIE!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 06:21 AM~11459017
> *LOL. U FUNNY! U BE FAKIN 4REAL! ALWAYS SAYING U GONNA TRY TO GO AND U END UP NOT GOING CUZ U BE DRUNK!
> 
> BEAT THAT!
> ...


Drunk>? :uh: :twak:

LMAO!!!

and u BE TOO HIGH! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 09:18 AM~11459008
> *LMAO.... THE ONE OON WEDNESDAY IS KINDA FAR.... UNLESS PEOPLE I KNOW GO...
> 
> U GOING TO THE ONE TONIGHT?????
> *


maybe cuz my ride need to get fix


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 AM~11459025
> *maybe cuz my ride need to get fix
> *


U GOING TO THE DOWN SOUTH ONE???
LET ME KNOW SO I CAN CLEAN THE RIMS...LMAO
THEY DUSTY.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 28 2008, 09:19 AM~11459010
> *she be FAKIN!!!
> 
> nah thats my dawg!
> ...


were you been dowg....how's ur ride comeing along


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 AM~11459021
> *Drunk>?  :uh:  :twak:
> 
> LMAO!!!
> ...



DAMMMMM RIGHT!!  

HEY,HEY,HEY ... SMOKE W**D EVERYDAY!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 09:23 AM~11459029
> *U GOING TO THE DOWN SOUTH ONE???
> LET ME KNOW SO  I CAN CLEAN THE RIMS...LMAO
> THEY DUSTY.....
> *


naw 112 is were I go :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2008, 06:24 AM~11459037
> *were you been dowg....how's ur ride comeing along
> *


been chillin bro, working hard and trying to finish up that project. I have a few things im trying to accomplish first  I see the work you been doing to yours, tight work.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2008, 09:25 AM~11459047
> *naw 112 is were I go  :biggrin:
> *



AWWW LAWD.... BUT THE 112 BE POPPIN??? I HEARD IT WAS DEAD? :uh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 06:24 AM~11459038
> *DAMMMMM RIGHT!!
> 
> HEY,HEY,HEY ... SMOKE W**D EVERYDAY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SO WHO'S GOING TO A HANGOUT TONIGHT?? :cheesy: 
DOWN SOUTH??
OR 112??</span>
WHERE DA PARTY AT?
<span style=\'colorurple\'>LOL.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 28 2008, 09:26 AM~11459050
> *been chillin bro, working hard and trying to finish up that project. I have a few things im trying to accomplish first   I see the work you been doing to yours, tight work.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 06:29 AM~11459068
> *CHULOW  &  HATIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> ITS GETTIN DEED* UP IN HERRE! LOL
> ...


All I have to say is


















































MIAMI

305

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW CHULOW THANKS FOR THE CALL HOMIE BEEN BUSY DOIN ERRYTHING BUT IM HANGIN TIGHT ITS HARD THOUGH YA FEEL ME. BUT THANKS FOR ERRYTHING HOMIE YOU A REAL HOMIE AND I APPRECIATE EVERYTHING   :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 09:26 AM~11459053
> *AWWW LAWD.... BUT THE 112 BE POPPIN??? I HEARD IT WAS DEAD? :uh:
> *


last time I want was like 3 weeks ago so I dont know how it's been out there????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 28 2008, 06:31 AM~11459080
> *WHAT IT DEW CHULOW THANKS FOR THE CALL HOMIE BEEN BUSY DOIN ERRYTHING BUT IM HANGIN TIGHT ITS HARD THOUGH YA FEEL ME. BUT THANKS FOR ERRYTHING HOMIE YOU A REAL HOMIE AND I APPRECIATE EVERYTHING     :biggrin:
> *


FOR SHO!!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

I HAVE 5 UM TICKETES FOR TONIGHTS GAME....
ANYBODY NEED????
HOLLAH AT ME


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SO WHO'S GOING TO A HANGOUT TONIGHT?? :cheesy: 
DOWN SOUTH??
OR 112??</span>
WHERE DA PARTY AT?
<span style=\'colorurple\'>LOL.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

LOOKIN FOR GOLD OR CHROME 2 WAY SPINNERS STRAIGHT EAR AND CADDY CHIPS WHO GOT EM ILL GET EM CASH IN HAND!!  :biggrin: SOMEBODY OUT HERE IN MIA GOTTA HAVE SOME LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MA ***** PATRICK POSTED UP AT THE BEACH
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 06:29 AM~11459068
> *SO WHO'S GOING TO A HANGOUT TONIGHT?? :cheesy:
> DOWN SOUTH??
> OR 112??</span>
> ...


  down south !!112 is to dead


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 28 2008, 09:06 AM~11458954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup mami? what u up to?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

monte24,



did u find a rear end?? 8.5 is the way to go....or a Ford 9" or a 12 bolt


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 AM~11459944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HATIAN 305 HOPPER, YOU SEE WAT IM SAYIN???



> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 28 2008, 11:23 AM~11459766
> * down south !!112 is to dead
> *


JUST COME DOWN SOUTH .... CHANGE IT UP A LIL BIT......


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:44 AM~11450732
> *for sale 22s with good tires $1000
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 28 2008, 11:34 AM~11459872
> *
> Wassup mami? what u up to?
> *



CHILLIN.... BOUT TO WASH THE CAR GONNA GET TOASTED IN THE SUN.LOL.

U GOING TO ANY HANGOUT TONIGHT?

MY ***** PATRICK GONNA TAKE HIS TRUCK....LOOK HERE HE IS....









LOL.


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

still geting worked on locks up more then that


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 AM~11460193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 27 2008, 06:40 PM~11454952
> *went to someones house monday night took these pics
> 
> 
> ...




maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!

aint no one scarred of that fuckin car!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

let me know if your going to cutler ridge tonight *****


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 26 2008, 05:54 PM~11444580
> *anybody interested in this 94 caprice with the lt1 headers mostly all body work done ss grill and spoiler runs good needs sum interior work  i have the paint for it the paint is 2004 lambo orange with a gold pearl and gold flake askin $2,500 obo ss wheels dont go with it
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 28 2008, 12:29 PM~11460239
> *maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!
> 
> aint no one scarred of that fuckin car!!!!!
> ...




lol.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 12:13 PM~11460123
> *HATIAN 305 HOPPER, YOU SEE WAT IM SAYIN???
> JUST COME DOWN SOUTH .... CHANGE IT UP A LIL BIT......
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2008, 12:38 PM~11460306
> *:biggrin:
> *



SO, IS DAT A YES??? :0 :0 :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 28 2008, 12:22 PM~11460193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 87blazer, 305KingCadillac, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, madeindadehustla


i see u bitch :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUT IT DO KONG-FU?? LOL.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 09:58 AM~11460445
> *WUT IT DO KONG-FU?? LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

wuz up chico


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHATS CRACKEN DADE COUNTY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 27 2008, 05:40 PM~11454952
> *went to someones house monday night took these pics
> 
> 
> ...





uh oh oh hellllllllllllllllllllllllllll naw jorge they gon get u *****


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 AM~11460193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 28 2008, 11:22 AM~11460193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE... also how does it lay? Did you lose alot of the ability to lay it down with the higher lockup? 

Who is doing the work?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, My man still has his shelltop, wants it out of his backyard. $50 needs it gone asap for a bubble lincoln towncar


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

87BLAZER!!!!!!!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 03:46 PM~11461967
> *87BLAZER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


empty ur inbox girl


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> NICE... also how does it lay? Did you lose alot of the ability to lay it down with the higher lockup?
> 
> Who is doing the work?
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11461977
> *empty ur inbox girl
> *



OH. OK..... DONE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 AM~11460193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SO WHO'S GOING TO A HANGOUT TONIGHT?? :cheesy: 
DOWN SOUTH??
OR 112??</span>
WHERE DA PARTY AT?
<span style=\'colorurple\'>LOL.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:44 AM~11450732
> *for sale 22s with good tires $1000
> 
> 
> ...


what do they fit?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 02:59 PM~11463190
> *SO WHO'S GOING TO A HANGOUT TONIGHT?? :cheesy:
> DOWN SOUTH??
> OR 112??</span>
> ...


112 fo shizzle


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 28 2008, 05:36 PM~11464128
> *112 fo shizzle
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

AND TO WHO EVER IT WAS IN THE "MY LIFE" LINCON.....</span>

<span style=\'color:green\'>THAT SHIT WAS NICE WAT U DID WHEN YOU LEFT.... TIGHT WORK... :0 GOTTA LOVE THE LOWRIDERS TOO!
U HAD US ALL BREAKIN NECK WATCHIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

looks nice.. wish we had sumthin like that round here


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2008, 11:52 PM~11466649
> *nice pics
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Aug 28 2008, 11:53 PM~11466665
> *looks nice.. wish we had sumthin like that round here
> *


WELL MOVE YO ASS DOWN TO HERE TO PARADISE....

U ALREADY KNOW!
LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *sucio138*


:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good Morning Miami


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

bout 2 0r 3 more weeks and i should be hittin that hangout down south :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

morning


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning miami


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 27 2008, 05:47 PM~11455016
> *:0 ... Damn Evil, I see you wasen't playing *****!.. :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE CHICHO WOULD SAY IM DOING IT FOR THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 28 2008, 06:04 AM~11458940
> *  :biggrin:  :0
> *


WHAT UP FOOL HOWS EVERYTHING ?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 29 2008, 08:49 AM~11470408
> *WHAT UP FOOL HOWS EVERYTHING ?
> *


AINT NUTHIN HOMIE BACK AT WORK AND TRYING TO KEEP MY HEAD UP   I GOTTA GET UP WIT YA SO WE CAN TALK  THANX FOR BEING THERE HOMIE IF YOU WAS TO EVER NEED ANYTHING U KNOW ILL DO THE SAME FOR YA


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAANDOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 29 2008, 11:44 AM~11470362
> *LIKE CHICHO WOULD SAY IM DOING IT FOR THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:
> *


wens the community meetings  :biggrin: tell chicho i said wen we gunna hang out n drink in da south


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

and special hand claps to ricky racer last night in the regal who heated up the hangout disgusting with all the peeling out...way to go big guy


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 29 2008, 10:51 AM~11471301
> *AINT NUTHIN HOMIE BACK AT WORK AND TRYING TO KEEP MY HEAD UP     I GOTTA GET UP WIT YA SO WE CAN TALK  THANX FOR BEING THERE HOMIE IF YOU WAS TO EVER NEED ANYTHING U KNOW ILL DO THE SAME FOR YA
> *


NO PROBLEM DAWG,AND COME THREW WHEN EVER U WANT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 29 2008, 11:38 AM~11471712
> *wens the community meetings    :biggrin: tell chicho i said wen we gunna hang out n drink in da south
> *


LOL,THE PROBLEM IS GETTING THAT FOOL DOWN HERE ..JUST GOT TELL HIM THE MAJGIK WORD AND IM SHER HE WILL COME :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Hangout tonight at Tower Shops with 300+ cars..................after 7 pm. University Dr and 595. ......................Club Eden, after 10pm right across the street.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

happy birthday carlos !!!!!!!

***** where you been at fool , you still alive :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 29 2008, 01:32 PM~11472110
> *Hangout tonight at Tower Shops with 300+ cars..................after 7 pm. University Dr and 595. ......................Club Eden, after 10pm right across the street.
> 
> 
> ...


good call homie...thats a nice spot thats deffinetly worth the drive :biggrin:


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

YOO I GOT A SHELLTOP FOR 98-02 LINCOLN TOWNCAR

$$$50.00 BUCKS... NEED THIS SHYT OUT OF MY BACKYARD ASAP!!!!

ALSO GOT 1 CCE FATBOY PUMP NITH NO FITTINGS BRADN NEW $300 FIRM

2" EXTENDED WISHBONE BALLJOINTS FOR $50 BUCKS FOR 95-02 LINCOLN TOWNCARS

EXTENDED AND REINFORCED CADILLAC A-ARMS ( THEY ALSO FIT 98-02 LINCOLN TOWNCARS - $120

2 12" ROCKFORD FOSTGATE WITH BOX - $150

A SET OF PURPLE HID BULBS H7 - $100

NEED THIS GONE ASAP TIRED OF HAVING THIS SHYT AROUND


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

ALSO GOT MY BUBBLE LINCOLN 4 SALE * ROLLIN LUXURY* THE RED BUBBLE FROM BLVD ACES, SHOULD BE UP FOR SALE IN THE NEXT MONTH OR 2, ASKING 7K OBO IF ANY1 WHO GOT SERIOUS INQUIRIES TO BUY


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 28 2008, 08:47 PM~11466584
> *THE DOWN SOUTH HANGOUT WAS NICE!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> TIGHT WORK TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME THRU!
> AND TO WHO EVER IT WAS IN THE "MY LIFE" LINCON.....</span>
> ...




Thanks Hommie  uffin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 29 2008, 03:23 PM~11472037
> *LOL,THE PROBLEM IS GETTING THAT FOOL DOWN HERE ..JUST GOT TELL HIM THE MAJGIK WORD AND IM SHER HE WILL COME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ~~~~~~~~CORONAS~~~~~~~~~~ :biggrin: 
BECAUSE HYDRAULIC OIL WONT GET HIM DOWN HERE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Aug 29 2008, 04:31 PM~11472648
> *ALSO GOT THE RED BUBBLE FROM BLVD ACES, SHOULD BE UP FOR SALE IN THE NEXT MONTH OR 2, ASKING 7K OBO IF ANY1 WHO  GOT SERIOUS INQUIRIES TO BUY
> *



DONT U GET IT BITCH??? NOBODY WANTS TO BUY UR MANS SHIT. CUZ I KNOW IT AINT YOURS! SO GET THE FUCK OUT OF LAYITLOW.... LAST TIME I CHECKED.... U AINT GOT NO HOOKED UP RIDE....

NOBODY GIVES A FUCK AND TELL UR MAN I SAID GROW SUM BALLS TO LOG IN AS HIMSELF INSTEAD OF TELLIN U TO TYPE EVERYTHING UP FOR HIM.... 

AND IF THIS IS REALLY YOU *****, THEN DAM.... U MAD PATHETIC.

SO ANNOYIN! THIS AINT MYSPACE!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 29 2008, 08:07 AM~11469395
> *bout 2 0r 3 more weeks and i should be hittin that hangout down south  :biggrin:
> *


STR8! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 29 2008, 04:54 PM~11472876
> *Thanks Hommie   uffin:
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11475476
> *DONT U GET IT BITCH??? NOBODY WANTS TO BUY UR MANS SHIT. CUZ I KNOW IT AINT YOURS! SO GET THE FUCK OUT OF LAYITLOW.... LAST TIME I CHECKED.... U AINT GOT NO HOOKED UP RIDE....
> 
> NOBODY GIVES A FUCK AND TELL UR MAN I SAID GROW SUM BALLS TO LOG IN AS HIMSELF INSTEAD OF TELLIN U TO TYPE EVERYTHING UP FOR HIM....
> ...



DAMN !!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 29 2008, 11:30 PM~11475614
> *DAMN !!!!!  hno:  hno:
> *


X2

What up ******?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

whoahhhhhh!!!! its gettin hot in here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 29 2008, 11:30 PM~11475614
> *DAMN !!!!!  hno:  hno:
> *


for real...how was work man


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 29 2008, 11:30 PM~11475614
> *DAMN !!!!!  hno:  hno:
> *



FOR REAL!!! LOL.... THIS AINT MYSPACE!
LOL
MYBAD.. I CANT STAND PUSSY ASS BITCHES....

EVERYBODY KNOW THAT DAM LINCON AINT HERS..... ALL THAT SHIT 4 SALE AINT HERS NEITHER... LIKE IF WE DIDNT KNOW THE RED LINCON WAS "ROLLIN LUXURY" FROM BLVD ACES???? DUH!!!

WE AINT STUPID!

ITS JUST SO ANNOYING.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 Members: MAAANDO, ALTIMAS FINEST, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*

:wave: 
Wassup


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 29 2008, 11:49 PM~11475787
> *3 Members: MAAANDO, ALTIMAS FINEST, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> 
> :wave:
> ...



WUT IT DO PIMP.... WUT U DOIN DIS LOVELY LABOR DAY WEEKEND???
LOL...

I JUST GOT IN FROM A POOL PARTY AND LOGGED ON HERE.. SEEN SUM ANNOYIN ASS SHIT. FAKE ASS PEOPLE.. YOU KNOW...LOL.
:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 29 2008, 11:56 PM~11475842
> *WUT IT DO PIMP.... WUT U DOIN DIS LOVELY LABOR DAY WEEKEND???
> LOL...
> 
> ...


I gotta do some house work. Aint doin shit but tryin to get over this hangover from last nights Canes game. What you doin?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 29 2008, 11:58 PM~11475860
> *I gotta do some house work. Aint doin shit but tryin to get over this hangover from last nights Canes game. What you doin?
> *


LMAO... IM BOUT TO SLEEP..... UNFORNTUNATLY I DO WORK TOMOROW...  

LATER$


GOODNITE MIAMI!!!!

ENJOY!LOL.


----------



## Vueunme (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Aug 28 2008, 09:29 AM~11460239
> *maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!
> 
> aint no one scarred of that fuckin car!!!!!
> ...


Not with the pump sittin like that. Might want to angle it down a bit to get all the fluid to the pumphead.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 29 2008, 11:32 PM~11475633
> *X2
> 
> What up ******?
> *



chillin bro...you? hows tha wife?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 29 2008, 11:44 PM~11475745
> *for real...how was work man
> *



it was str8...lookin for springs....


anybody got any 2 or 3 ton springs for tha low hollaaaa....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 30 2008, 12:35 AM~11476135
> *chillin bro...you? hows tha wife?
> *


She's good man, sup wit you? What you up to? Holla at Harold for the springs. He might have some laying around the shop.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 30 2008, 12:42 AM~11476169
> *She's good man, sup wit you? What you up to? Holla at Harold for the springs. He might have some laying around the shop.
> *


good to hear bro...yall find out what yall havin yet...man that anticipations a bitch...haha i tried addin you as well but i aint know yall shit...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 30 2008, 12:37 AM~11476145
> *it was str8...lookin for springs....
> anybody got any 2 or 3 ton springs for tha low hollaaaa....
> *


Ill call low later today to ask him what he got laying around his house


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *CADILLAC D*, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, DRòN, MAAANDO

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 30 2008, 12:53 AM~11476243
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, CADILLAC D, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DRòN, MAAANDO
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 30 2008, 12:57 AM~11476274
> *
> *



yes sir, i just finished a session... uffin: uffin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

ANY 1 GOT ANY 14"-16" PISTONS LAYIN AROUND FOR SALE


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vueunme_@Aug 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11476037
> *Not with the pump sittin like that. Might want to angle it down a bit to get all the fluid to the pumphead.
> *


thats not that big of a factor


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://cubancarlovers.blogspot.com/

http://www.danheller.com/cuba-cars.html


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 AM~11459944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo i already went and got the estimate, my luck, they were opened today till 1 lol. cool peoples, ima start dropping off parts this week.


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 29 2008, 08:19 PM~11475476
> *DONT U GET IT BITCH??? NOBODY WANTS TO BUY UR MANS SHIT. CUZ I KNOW IT AINT YOURS! SO GET THE FUCK OUT OF LAYITLOW.... LAST TIME I CHECKED.... U AINT GOT NO HOOKED UP RIDE....
> 
> NOBODY GIVES A FUCK AND TELL UR MAN I SAID GROW SUM BALLS TO LOG IN AS HIMSELF INSTEAD OF TELLIN U TO TYPE EVERYTHING UP FOR HIM....
> ...


 LOOK HERE U SILLY MUTT. DONT WORRY BOUT WHOS WHO ON THIS S/N. THAT WAS ME TYPING. DUMB WANKSTER ASS FEMALES LIKE U SHOULD SHUT THA FUCK UP FROM TIME TO TIME. YOU LOVE STIRRING UP BEEF U LOVE CATCHING ATTENTION. AND WTF U MEAN GET OUT OF LAYITLOW?U RIDING "SKYHIGH"AND THIS IS LAYITLOW. U KNOW FOR *LOWRIDERS*.ASK AROUND MY LADIES CAR IS HOOKED UP. NICOLE ILL GROW SOME BALLS WHEN U GROW THA FUCK UP. STOP PLAYING THAT WANKSTER ACT. AND WHY IS IT THAT UR THE ONLY ONE COMPLAINING, WTF U SO DAMN MAD AT? SEEMS LIKE U FRUSTRATED, DO ME A FAVOR KEEP ME OUT UR MOUTH(LITERALLY) KUZ I DUNN GIVE A FUCK ABOUT U. DAMN! STOP SWEATING OLD SHYT KUZ WHAT HAPPENED WAS OLD NEWS...REPLY TO THIS AS MUCH AS U WANT I CAN GIVE A FUCK. IM DONE WITH YOU! YOUR OLD NEWS. PZ :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Aug 30 2008, 05:05 PM~11479356
> *LOOK HERE U SILLY MUTT. DONT WORRY BOUT WHOS WHO ON THIS S/N. THAT WAS ME TYPING. DUMB WANKSTER ASS FEMALES LIKE U SHOULD SHUT THA FUCK UP FROM TIME TO TIME. YOU LOVE STIRRING UP BEEF U LOVE CATCHING ATTENTION. AND WTF U MEAN GET OUT OF LAYITLOW?U RIDING "SKYHIGH"AND THIS IS LAYITLOW. U KNOW FOR LOWRIDERS.ASK AROUND MY LADIES CAR IS HOOKED UP.  NICOLE ILL GROW SOME BALLS WHEN U GROW THA FUCK UP. STOP PLAYING THAT WANKSTER ACT. AND WHY IS IT THAT UR THE ONLY ONE COMPLAINING, WTF U SO DAMN MAD AT? SEEMS LIKE U FRUSTRATED, DO ME A FAVOR KEEP ME OUT UR MOUTH(LITERALLY) KUZ I DUNN GIVE A FUCK ABOUT U. DAMN! STOP SWEATING OLD SHYT KUZ WHAT HAPPENED WAS OLD NEWS...REPLY TO THIS AS MUCH AS U WANT I CAN GIVE A FUCK. IM DONE WITH YOU! YOUR OLD NEWS. PZ    :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


BITCH PLEASE! PUSSY ASS ****** SHOULD STAY PUT IN THEY SPOT WERE THEY BELONG! :0 ASK AROUND! EVERYBODY THINKS IT ANNOYIN DUMBASS! STR8 UP! AINT NOBODY GOT UR LOWLIFE NAME IN THEY MOUTHS. WE GOT BETTA THANGS TO DO! U COULDNT PICKA BETTA SCREEN NAME? LMAO. :biggrin: U SWEAR PEOPLE GIVE A FUCK ABOUT U! BITCH U AINT NOBODY!
IF U THINK UR SUCH A BADASS THEN ANSWER THIS?...........

WHY U LOG ON UNDER THIS SCREEN NAME JUST TO BE ON LAYITLOW?? :uh: 
....
...
...
...


EXACTLY!!!!!! LOSER!

I LOVE MY HIGH RYDA AND GUESS WAT??? I AINT NEVA GONNA SELL MA SHIT OVER SUM DUMB HOE!

GET IT STR8! DIS AINT MYSPACE. :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW!!!! i need a corna n sum hot cheetoz


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

WHAT U NEED TO GET STR8 IS WHO U CALLIN A HOE! GET THAT RIGHT AND U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PZ!

PUMP AND LAC ARMS PENDING SALE, STILL GOT EVERYTHING ELSE FOR SALE

BTW FOR THE IGNORANT PPL THIS IS TITO TYPING OFF MY LADIES S/N. MY COMP GOT FUCKED UP AND DONT REMEMBER MY PASSWORD.SO MY LADY MADE 1.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

im gettin outta here before i get hit by a chair gotta go weld my rear end n a arms lol


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

SUP MO

SUP LUIS. CONGRATS ON THE BABY TELL CYNTHIA WE SAID HEY


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Aug 30 2008, 05:17 PM~11479414
> *WHAT U NEED TO GET STR8 IS WHO U CALLIN A HOE! GET THAT RIGHT AND U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT  PZ!
> 
> PUMP AND LAC ARMS PENDING SALE, STILL GOT EVERYTHING ELSE FOR SALE
> ...




SOOOO? NOBODY WANTS TO HEAR EXCUSES. WAT A FUCKIN NERD! THATS WHY NOBODY IN MIAMI LIKES YOU.

GIRLS CAR IS HOOKED UP?? I DID ASK AROUND.....WUT U CALL HOOKED? SUM USED 20'S AND A LIL BASS??? WATEVER :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

everyone have a good labor day i know i will 











:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DANM AGAIN WITH this drama.................... :twak:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 30 2008, 05:56 PM~11480114
> *DANM AGAIN WITH this drama.................... :twak:
> *


x2.. Some people dont have cellphones. they need to put their business out on the internet to sleep better at night. :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 30 2008, 05:03 PM~11480133
> *x2.. Some people dont have cellphones. they need to put their business out on the internet to sleep better at night.  :roflmao:
> *


lol true homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Have any of you guys had to replace your starter on ur cars becuase ur shit ride on 13"S & to low to the ground & to much water got into ur starter????my shit been acting for like 4 dayz now & today I got the starter & Solenoids replace...the man told me my starter want bad cuz to much water got into it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2008, 05:30 PM~11480252
> *SWITCHITTER :wave:
> *


what it do gangsta!!.... :biggrin: ... At what time is the Bar B Q tomorow?....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2008, 08:29 PM~11480248
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave:
> *


:wave: What up man...how's ur wife & baby doing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWITCHITTER

what up pimp...how did the tranny thing want today with ur ride????


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 30 2008, 05:37 PM~11480288
> *SWITCHITTER
> 
> what up pimp...how did the tranny thing want today with ur ride????
> *


lol... i forgot to do it.... i was to busy... ZzZzZzzzzz....... :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 30 2008, 05:39 PM~11480301
> *lol... i forgot to do it.... i was to busy... ZzZzZzzzzz....... :biggrin:
> *


CUENTO CHINO! :uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Aug 30 2008, 05:46 PM~11480336
> *CUENTO CHINO! :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 30 2008, 06:03 PM~11480133
> *x2.. Some people dont have cellphones. they need to put their business out on the internet to sleep better at night.  :roflmao:
> *


X20


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

need some 13x7 preffer chrome but will take any color call me at 786-316 3442 danyboy .....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 30 2008, 08:39 PM~11480301
> *lol... i forgot to do it.... i was to busy... ZzZzZzzzzz....... :biggrin:
> *


lol I remember that shit cuz today some guy cam at my job & got his oil change & a tranny flush....man my car was acting to dowg but I got it fix


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up watson :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up lu lu i will be at the hangout next week how the baby doing yo?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

205/70/14 TIRES WITH STOCK RIMS

5 lug off a Chevy... 

2 are brand new, less than 40 miles... 

2 have life left, maybe 8 months old... 

Without hub caps!!! 

$150 OBO !!




















and i got this stuff in decent condition, came off my monte...










gotta make room n wife's trippin... :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Aug 30 2008, 10:16 PM~11480775
> *what up watson  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn about time you got on this site


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale 5 lug universal 22s with good tires $1000


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

still got my 22s for sale $500 or 14s and Ca$h


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

What up 305....

Yes its true, your boys been hot on the campaign trail!

Heres a short video of whats been going on....

LARGE 2008 <~~~CLICK


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 31 2008, 11:06 AM~11482824
> *What up 305....
> 
> Yes its true, your boys been hot on the campaign trail!
> ...


ROFL @ Grandma with Large 08 tat


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:06 AM~11482824
> *What up 305....
> 
> Yes its true, your boys been hot on the campaign trail!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:

imagine cg parked infront of the white house lol


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 31 2008, 11:06 AM~11482824
> *What up 305....
> 
> Yes its true, your boys been hot on the campaign trail!
> ...


u off da chain ***** how u been bro :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up Miami....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:06 AM~11482824
> *What up 305....
> 
> Yes its true, your boys been hot on the campaign trail!
> ...


LARGE YOU ARE A COMEDIAN HOMIE LMAO  :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Have a pair of 86-90 taillights for $25 each or both for $40, also have a left 80-85 impala taillight $10. Shipping depends on location thanks for looking

PM ME</span>


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

any hang outs tonight? any one rolling anywhere south, beach ftluad?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, homie27, *SWITCHITTER*


:wave:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Need to get rid of V-6 3.8 all crome $300 firm hola


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

ITS TITO TYPING... :uh: 

ANY1 LOOKING FOR A INDASH. I GOT AN ALPINE IVA-D300 TOUCHSCREEN FOR SALE

300 FIRM!


























STILL GOT THE FOLLOWING

SHELLTOP FOR 98-02 LINCOLN TOWNCAR

$$$50.00 BUCKS ( OR TRADE FOR SOMETHING)... NEED THIS SHYT OUT OF MY BACKYARD ASAP!!!!

























2" EXTENDED WISHBONE BALLJOINTS FOR $50 BUCKS FOR 95-02 LINCOLN TOWNCARS

2 12" ROCKFORD FOSTGATE WITH BOX - $120

A SET OF PURPLE HID BULBS H7 - $100

NEED THIS GONE ASAP TIRED OF HAVING THIS SHYT AROUND

FATBOY PUMP AND CADILLAC ARMS SOLD, WISH THIS SHYT CAN SELL AS QUICK


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 31 2008, 07:32 AM~11482721
> *still got my 22s for sale $500 or 14s and Ca$h
> 
> 
> ...


got any better pics?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

does any1 have any chrome mirrors for sale for a g body 

lemme know asap


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

COUPE DE BEAR!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MADE U A HATER!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 31 2008, 09:25 PM~11485333
> *MADE U A HATER!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 31 2008, 09:33 PM~11485386
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Aug 31 2008, 09:47 PM~11485469
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 31 2008, 06:17 PM~11485292
> *COUPE DE BEAR!!!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 0 5 :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 31 2008, 09:24 PM~11485756
> *3 0 5  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 31 2008, 07:24 PM~11485756
> *3 0 5  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn i miss my hair

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 31 2008, 10:24 PM~11485756
> *3 0 5  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 31 2008, 11:03 PM~11486009
> *damn i miss my hair
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: your hair grows fast


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 31 2008, 09:56 PM~11485539
> *:wow:
> *



DONT BE SCURRED, BEAR! LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MY PRAYERS TONIGHT ARE FOR THE PEOPLE OF LOUISSIANNA WIT THAT CATEGORY 3 HURRICANE! 

I SAY FUCK "GUSTAVO"! LOL. :biggrin: 
hno:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS+Aug 31 2008, 11:29 AM~11482900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao, glad ya liked it!

Im good just been busy trying to get some cars outta the shop!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> ITS TITO TYPING... :uh:
> 
> ANY1 LOOKING FOR A INDASH. I GOT AN ALPINE IVA-D300 TOUCHSCREEN FOR SALE
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Aug 31 2008, 07:41 PM~11484817
> *Need to get rid of V-6 3.8 all crome $300 firm hola
> 
> 
> ...



talk to claudio. he was asking me to sell him mine......


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up miami....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2008, 05:30 AM~11488227
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what the fuck lol :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *81_Monte_Pimpin*

wuz up bro


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone selling 13x7 or 14x7 chrome wheels.............don't have to be Daytons but preffered. thanks. Need a set of each size..........need to be all chrome.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOT THIS ON FRIDAY


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAM, NOW THERES 2 MORE HURRICANES COMIN TOWARDS US! :0 
AND ITS GONNA AFFECT GAS PRICES! 
FILL UP PEOPLE, BEFORE GAS GOES UP!
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2008, 05:30 AM~11488227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...
DAMMIT MAN!

WAS THIS AT THE 112 CAR SHOW SHOW OFF???


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 1 2008, 03:55 PM~11491120
> *DAM, NOW THERES 2 MORE HURRICANES COMIN TOWARDS US!  :0
> AND ITS GONNA AFFECT GAS PRICES!
> FILL UP PEOPLE, BEFORE GAS GOES UP!
> ...



because thats what the oil executives need...another reason to raise gas prices...the oil industry made 11.7 BILLION dollars in profits last QUARTER...thats 3 months people...they fucking got us by the balls :banghead: :angry: :angry:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

they dont have us by the balls our gov. does 2/3 our oil is imported...because we do have our own refinaries but since bush doesnt seem to be feeling the gas prices he doesnt feel the need to present a new policy on foreign oil regulating the purchases by american companies that impoprt saudi oil ...so that means we aint gonna see no immediate change ,more like a long term effect that starts as soon as bush gets the fuk outta here



funny shit is we have more oil than anyone else on this planet ...





















labor day weekend and i was at the beach a good portion of it no one was out reppin ...blame the weather if u want but today was really nice out


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Blame it on the MAN. He is keeping us all down.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

x305


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWITCHITTER, *INKSTINCT003*, IIMPALAA

What dey do fool....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 1 2008, 08:46 PM~11492220
> *they dont have us by the balls our gov. does 2/3 our oil is imported...because we do have our own refinaries but since bush doesnt seem to be feeling the gas prices he doesnt feel the need to present a new policy on foreign oil regulating the purchases by american companies that impoprt saudi oil ...so that means we aint gonna see no immediate change ,more like a long term effect that starts as soon as bush gets the fuk outta here
> funny shit is we have more oil than anyone else on this planet ...
> labor day weekend and i was at the beach a good portion of it no one was out reppin ...blame the weather if u want but today was really nice out
> *



YA'LL FUNNY!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

BEAR!!! INKSTICT003!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 1 2008, 06:41 PM~11492670
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWITCHITTER, INKSTINCT003, IIMPALAA
> 
> ...


CHILLIN HERE AT THE CRIB. HAD A BBQ AT THE SHOP TODAY. AND ALOT OF FUCKING BEER. STILL GOT A LOT LEFT. WANT SOME


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 1 2008, 06:47 PM~11492736
> *BEAR!!!    INKSTICT003!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i hate work lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2008, 09:49 PM~11492762
> *:wave:
> *


WHERE DA BEER AT??? BETTA BE PRESIDENTE OR HEINIKEN.....LOL...  :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CORONA AND HEINIKEN. PRESIDENTE IS NASTY


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2008, 09:55 PM~11492808
> *CORONA AND HEINIKEN.  PRESIDENTE IS NASTY
> *



NAH- UH!! PRESIDENTE IS JUST LIKE CORONA TOO ME!!
ITS STR8 THOU! LOL.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

traviesos c.c [/B]from the CITY OF GAINESVILLE ,GA (team C.O.G)bringing some hoppers, so out of town hoppers come up to tha "A" and show wat you got. we will have shit talk,inches and free chippin bowls so dont act like you got some high inches paint and chrome dont mean you gona hit back bumper


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

copyied and pasted!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2008, 06:48 PM~11492755
> *CHILLIN HERE AT THE CRIB.  HAD A BBQ AT THE SHOP TODAY.  AND ALOT OF FUCKING BEER. STILL GOT A LOT LEFT.  WANT SOME
> *


 :0 ... i wasen't invited... :angry: ....lol...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SWITCHHITTER!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 1 2008, 07:12 PM~11492953
> *SWITCHHITTER!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what it do!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

any one got a v6 for a regal 4 sale


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2008, 01:40 PM~11489539
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INKSTINCT003, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> 
> ...



chillin bro...runnin round to get my front done soon....you?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2008, 02:34 PM~11489821
> *GOT THIS ON FRIDAY
> 
> 
> ...


nice come up...you traded that lac?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Sep 1 2008, 10:36 PM~11493155
> *any one got a v6 for a regal 4 sale
> *



HOW MUCH MONEY U GOT???
LOL
 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

I GOT A CHEVY 350 FOR 300


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Sep 1 2008, 07:36 PM~11493155
> *any one got a v6 for a regal 4 sale
> *




LOOK BACK A COUPLE PAGES THERE SELLING ONE FOR 300 DOLLARZ


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D,* Lowridergame305, BUICK RYDIN HIGH*

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 1 2008, 08:46 PM~11492220
> *they dont have us by the balls our gov. does 2/3 our oil is imported...because we do have our own refinaries but since bush doesnt seem to be feeling the gas prices he doesnt feel the need to present a new policy on foreign oil regulating the purchases by american companies that impoprt saudi oil ...so that means we aint gonna see no immediate change ,more like a long term effect that starts as soon as bush gets the fuk outta here
> funny shit is we have more oil than anyone else on this planet ...
> labor day weekend and i was at the beach a good portion of it no one was out reppin ...blame the weather if u want but today was really nice out
> *


200+ years worth of gas to be sold at 1.50 a galloon. 


edit* fuck bush, and fuck ethanol :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 1 2008, 11:24 PM~11493684
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, Lowridergame305, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> 
> ...



WUT IT DO "D" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, SpLiFf4, *MAAANDO*

:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 1 2008, 11:40 PM~11493890
> *200+ years worth of gas to be sold at 1.50 a galloon.
> edit* fuck bush, and fuck ethanol  :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH!!! FUCK ETHENOL!!!!
MOTHERFUCKIN CORN OIL FOR UR CAR!!!
WE DONT NEED NO CORN OIL!!!!
MAZOLA BITCHES!!!
LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GOODNITE MIAMI!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

LUIS KEEPIN IT OLD SCHOOL


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 1 2008, 10:26 PM~11494852
> *LUIS KEEPIN IT OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> ...


Mustttttt Beeeeeee Niceeeeeeee !!!......lol. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice 










drop the fifth wheel with the vogue on it :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 1 2008, 08:24 PM~11493684
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, Lowridergame305, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> 
> ...



WUZUP D HOWS THAT MODEL LOOKIN


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 1 2008, 07:42 PM~11493227
> *HOW MUCH MONEY U GOT???
> LOL
> :biggrin:
> *


what ever u need


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal+Aug 31 2008, 04:41 PM~11484817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 09:57 AM~11497006
> *
> *


i want that v6 wuz up


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Sep 2 2008, 10:19 AM~11497185
> *i want that v6 wuz up
> *


pm impressive regal about 3pages back. its his. i just posted back up so u can see it. v6 with chrome for 300 cant go wrong


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i got a set of CLEAN 14x7's, reversed 100 spokes for $150... 2 seals need to be replaced... i was holdin em down for my wife but i need tha $$$... holla





















i still got this shit too....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAANDOOOOO!!!!


----------



## BlacK PearL (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 20 2008, 06:45 PM~11396082
> *FINALLY DONE!
> AFTER IT BROKE ONCE!  :uh:
> 
> ...


hey due you sell pan con biste out of that car cause it looks like a cafeteria,and what is a manatee doing out of water


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlacK PearL_@Sep 2 2008, 12:40 PM~11498342
> *hey due you sell pan con biste out of that car cause it looks like a cafeteria,and what is a manatee doing out of water
> *


QUE CLASE DE COME PINGA ESTE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11498632
> *QUE CLASE DE COME PINGA ESTE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DALE COME GET SUM. PURE MEAT. NO FAT


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11498632
> *QUE CLASE DE COME PINGA ESTE
> *



X3


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 2 2008, 04:24 PM~11498667
> *DALE COME GET SUM.  PURE MEAT.  NO FAT
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: creepin cutty, Gold Rush Regal, SWITCHITTER, INKSTINCT003, 1-sik-8, 81_Monte_Pimpin, Magik007

THIS PLACE HAS TURNED INTO A ROOM FULL OF GBODY OWNERS


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 2 2008, 01:31 PM~11498715
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: creepin cutty, Gold Rush Regal, SWITCHITTER, INKSTINCT003, 1-sik-8, 81_Monte_Pimpin, Magik007
> 
> ...


 :nono: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

JUST ABOUT LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

g bodyz rule dude lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 2 2008, 05:08 PM~11499015
> *g bodyz rule dude lol  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL I must agree.. :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 2 2008, 01:40 PM~11498779
> *:nono: ....... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 2 2008, 02:42 PM~11499349
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


lol....wussup!! Miguel... what good wit ya?.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 2 2008, 02:49 PM~11499416
> *lol....wussup!! Miguel... what good wit ya?.... :biggrin:
> *


shet chillin here at work....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlacK PearL_@Sep 2 2008, 03:40 PM~11498342
> *hey due you sell pan con biste out of that car cause it looks like a cafeteria,and what is a manatee doing out of water
> *



WHO THE FUCK IS YOU BITCH??
DONT FUCKIN HATE CUZ U CANT DO IT LIKE ME PUSSY BITCH..... PLAY WIT IT....

I BET THIS MANATEE GET MORE PLAY' THAN UR PUSSY ASS! LOL.
 


WHO EVER THE FUCK YOU ARE, U AINT NOBODY.... SO FUCK U AND SUCK MY FAT ASS MANATEE ASS!!!!

TITO , IF THIS IS YOU...... OR UR BITCH.... GET A FUCKIN LIFE...... IF NOT.... THEN W.E.

GET YA GAME UP BITCHES!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 2 2008, 04:31 PM~11498715
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: creepin cutty, Gold Rush Regal, SWITCHITTER, INKSTINCT003, 1-sik-8, 81_Monte_Pimpin, Magik007
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH! CUZ G-BODIES ARE THE SHIT! THATS WASSUP....


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 2 2008, 02:59 PM~11499515
> *WHO THE FUCK IS YOU BITCH??
> DONT FUCKIN HATE CUZ U CANT DO IT LIKE ME PUSSY BITCH..... PLAY WIT IT....
> 
> ...


AY LOOK U KNOW WHAT BITCH U GET A FUCKIN LIFE *****. GET MY FUCKIN NAME OUT UR MOUTH REPINGA, TU NO ENTIENDES AINT NOBODY THINKING BOUT UR ASS.DONT CHU FUCKING GET IT! DONT SYA MY NAME NO MORE COJONES

PM THE MODERATOR, RUN THE I.P. ADDRESS ON THAT S/N I AINT GOT TIME 4 NO FUCK ASS GAMES


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Sep 2 2008, 06:04 PM~11499561
> *AY LOOK U KNOW WHAT BITCH U GET A FUCKIN LIFE *****. GET MY FUCKIN NAME OUT UR MOUTH REPINGA, TU NO ENTIENDES AINT NOBODY THINKING BOUT UR ASS.DONT CHU FUCKING GET IT! DONT SYA MY NAME NO MORE COJONES
> 
> PM THE MODERATOR, RUN THE I.P. ADDRESS ON THAT S/N I AINT GOT TIME 4 NO FUCK ASS GAMES
> *



DAMM. THEN HOW U JUST RESPONDED SO FUCKIN QUICK???
LIKE I SAID.... IF IT WASNT U.... THEN WATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST CHECKIN *****. U NEVA KNOW !


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 2 2008, 04:40 PM~11498779
> *:nono: ....... :biggrin:
> *



OK.OK...... AND CADDI OWNERS! LOL. GOTTA SHOW LOVE TO THE CADDI'S TOO!
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 20 2008, 05:45 PM~11396082
> *FINALLY DONE!
> AFTER IT BROKE ONCE!  :uh:
> 
> ...


damn that loks bad ass girl


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

4 Members: MAAANDO, Expensive Taste, I*NKSTINCT003*, caprice ridah

Que Bola Come Pinga?!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 2 2008, 06:24 PM~11499724
> *damn that loks bad ass girl
> *



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlacK PearL_@Sep 2 2008, 03:40 PM~11498342
> *hey due you sell pan con biste out of that car cause it looks like a cafeteria,and what is a manatee doing out of water
> *


Wow! La gente no tienen mas nada que hacer que comer pinga!!!


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

GOT 2 USED CHROME MOTORS FOR SALE - $60 EACH
SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS -$60
SET OF USED 10" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS - $60
1 USED SHOWTIME BLOCK 1/2" PRESSURE PORT - $30
2" WISHBONE BALLJOINT EXENSIONS - $50 
2 BLACK HI LOW TANKS - $20 FOR BOTH
SOME STANDARDS CUPS FOR FRONT - $20
SOME 4 TON YELLOW SPRINGS CUT TO 4 LOOPS (SWITCHITTERS OLD FRONT SPRINGS - $30
SOME MISC AIR BAG SYSTEM FITTINGS
MISC HYADRAULIC FITTINGS


I THINK I HAVE SOME MORE OTHER SHYT GOTTA CHECK, AND I THINK I HAVE SOME HOSES, NOT SURE. WHEN I GET BACK HOME ILL CHECK


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 2 2008, 03:26 PM~11499739
> *4 Members: MAAANDO, Expensive Taste, INKSTINCT003, caprice ridah
> 
> Que Bola Come Pinga?!
> *


QUE PINGA.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 2 2008, 01:31 PM~11498715
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: creepin cutty, Gold Rush Regal, SWITCHITTER, INKSTINCT003, 1-sik-8, 81_Monte_Pimpin, Magik007
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :yes: :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2008, 02:00 AM~11495011
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


you like them 17 in low :biggrin: dayton


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, LANNGA305, INKSTINCT003, MAAANDO, *Made You A Hater*, BUICK RYDIN HIGH

luis can u hit up danny 4 me and tell him 2 call me...tell him i got the same #...thanks


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 2 2008, 06:36 PM~11499830
> *STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, LANNGA305, INKSTINCT003, MAAANDO, Made You A Hater, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> 
> luis can u hit up danny 4 me and tell him 2 call me...tell him i got the same #...thanks
> *


i'll do that


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

8 Members: MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, Made You A Hater, Ladii Benz, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, *BlacK PearL*, LANNGA305

:thumbsdown: 

Not cool my nig. Not cool at all.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 2 2008, 03:37 PM~11499844
> *i'll do that
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 2 2008, 06:38 PM~11499858
> *8 Members: MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, Made You A Hater, Ladii Benz, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, STR8CLOWNIN CADDI, BlacK PearL, LANNGA305
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> ...


HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11498632
> *QUE CLASE DE COME PINGA ESTE
> *



HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 2 2008, 04:26 PM~11498679
> *X3
> *



   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THATS WASSUP!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 2 2008, 05:34 PM~11499808
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

BLACK PEARL BITCH!!!!

THIS DONT LOOK LIKE NO MANATEE TO ME!!!! SUCK "THESE" BITCH!!!!!


HATERS KEEP HATIN... GET YA GAME UP!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 2 2008, 06:50 PM~11499963
> *BLACK PEARL BITCH!!!!
> 
> THIS DONT LOOK LIKE NO MANATEE TO ME!!!! SUCK "THESE" BITCH!!!!!
> ...


Show a naked pic. You know the rules.... It aint u if we dont see it. :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 2 2008, 04:59 PM~11499515
> *WHO THE FUCK IS YOU BITCH??
> DONT FUCKIN HATE CUZ U CANT DO IT LIKE ME PUSSY BITCH..... PLAY WIT IT....
> 
> ...


DADE IF FULL OF HATERS.. DONT EVEN TRIP BOUT DIS "BLAK PEARL" *****..DO U N LET DA HATERS FOLLOW IN ENVY

REGALS LOOKIN GOOD N SUM CANT STAND IT :thumbsup:

DALE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 2 2008, 06:52 PM~11499980
> *Show a naked pic. You know the rules.... It aint u if we dont see it.  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO..... FUNNY.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 2 2008, 06:53 PM~11500011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.... 4 SHO


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 2 2008, 06:52 PM~11499984
> *DADE IF FULL OF HATERS.. DONT EVEN TRIP BOUT DIS "BLAK PEARL" *****..DO U N LET DA HATERS FOLLOW IN ENVY
> 
> REGALS LOOKIN GOOD N SUM CANT STAND IT :thumbsup:
> ...



THANX...

HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 SALE IN PERFECT CONDITION. 100 BUCKS OBO


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

which mod do u have to contact to change ur name...i think its bout that time...this name is bout 7rs and 4 cars ago...time for the new :biggrin:


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Sep 2 2008, 03:31 PM~11499781
> *GOT 2 USED CHROME MOTORS FOR SALE - $60 EACH
> SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS -$60 - SOLD
> SET OF USED 10" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS - $60
> ...


4 - 4 FT HOSES - $15 EACH
1 15 FT - $25


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Sep 2 2008, 07:08 PM~11500152
> *4 - 4 FT HOSES - $15 EACH
> 1 15 FT - $25
> *


READ MY LAST PM" ,FOOL.LOL.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 2 2008, 06:07 PM~11500142
> *which mod do u have to contact to change ur name...i think its bout that time...this name is bout 7rs and 4 cars ago...time for the new :biggrin:
> *


GET A HOLD OF GARY.. HE CHANGED MINE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 2 2008, 04:21 PM~11500264
> *GET A HOLD OF GARY.. HE CHANGED MINE
> *


wtf....changed it from what...since i've known u ur name has been....calvin...lol


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Sep 2 2008, 05:31 PM~11499781
> *GOT 2 USED CHROME MOTORS FOR SALE - $60 EACH
> SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS -$60 SOLD
> SET OF USED 10" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS - $60
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

My name is MAAANDO and i'm an alcoholic.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Made You A Hater, DRòN, *EXECUTION*, MAAANDO, Bowtie South, lacrosseondubs

:nicoderm:


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

need some 13's or 14's chrome spokes


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Ladii Benz, *Hellraizer*, ripsta85, COUPE DE BEAR, PimPinD.com

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 2 2008, 06:31 PM~11500353
> *wtf....changed it from what...since i've known u ur name has been....calvin...lol
> *


from: calvin

to: CALVIN

LOL


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anybody knows where there is anything to do in Ft Myers? Im in this muthufukin hick ass town and I aint got shit to do at nights. Im tired of being locked up in a hotel room.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 2 2008, 05:40 PM~11500889
> *from: calvin
> 
> to: CALVIN
> ...



lol...looks more intimidating in caps....lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

WTB a 72v multi charger.....anyone???


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 2 2008, 07:50 PM~11500971
> *Anybody knows where there is anything to do in Ft Myers? Im in this muthufukin hick ass town and I aint got shit to do at nights. Im tired of being locked up in a hotel room.
> *


my cuz lives in north ft. myers...im txt'n him righ now


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 2 2008, 07:56 PM~11501026
> *lol...looks more intimidating in caps....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 2 2008, 09:00 PM~11501071
> *my cuz lives in north ft. myers...im txt'n him righ now
> *


thats wassup homie. big ups.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 2 2008, 08:09 PM~11501154
> *thats wassup homie. big ups.
> *


if u wanna drink dey got a ale house...u lookin 4 a club? or bar?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 2 2008, 09:13 PM~11501180
> *if u wanna drink dey got a ale house...u lookin 4 a club? or bar?
> *


Im lookin for whatever can get me fucked up the fastest. Im off of exit 131 and I75


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 2 2008, 08:29 PM~11501351
> *Im lookin for whatever can get me fucked up the fastest. Im off of exit 131 and I75
> *


ders a ale house on exit 128 n i75
10065 Gulf Center Drive
Ft. Myers, FL 33913
(239) 461-9334 Phone

n ders one off exit 136 n i75
4400 Kernel Circle
Ft. Myers, FL 33916
(239) 931-4160 Phone

my cuz been to da one on exit 136..he lives off exit 141 but its good spot


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 2 2008, 04:50 PM~11499963
> *BLACK PEARL BITCH!!!!
> 
> THIS DONT LOOK LIKE NO MANATEE TO ME!!!! SUCK "THESE" BITCH!!!!!
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

:yes:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlacK PearL_@Sep 2 2008, 03:40 PM~11498342
> *
> *



ACCOUNT BANNED????
LMAO!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 2 2008, 06:50 PM~11499963
> *BLACK PEARL BITCH!!!!
> 
> THIS DONT LOOK LIKE NO MANATEE TO ME!!!! SUCK "THESE" BITCH!!!!!
> ...



CONO LUNCH LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 2 2008, 10:38 PM~11502063
> *CONO LUNCH LOL
> *



OTRA VEZ???
LMAO.


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
SALE PRICE IS $900 OR TRADE FOR RIMS.
CALL ME ANYTIME AT 305.318.2354, DANNY.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 2 2008, 06:50 PM~11499963
> *BLACK PEARL BITCH!!!!
> 
> THIS DONT LOOK LIKE NO MANATEE TO ME!!!! SUCK "THESE" BITCH!!!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 2 2008, 08:13 PM~11502490
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 2 2008, 11:52 PM~11502991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMM! Now I know what I look like sitting at the computer! 



:tears:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

LIL something we found out in cali almost junked we brought back from the grave.
Few more things to do and a few more trim to add.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 2 2008, 11:52 PM~11502991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *CADILLAC D*, Expensive Taste, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*


:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 3 2008, 01:55 AM~11504393
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, CADILLAC D, Expensive Taste, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> :wave:
> *



WUT IT DO *****?
IM HAVING A PARRTAY IN A MINUTE HERE...LOL.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin bored as fuck..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 3 2008, 02:17 AM~11504522
> *chillin bored as fuck..
> *



BOUT TO SMOKE ONE...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

DOUBLE-O

ay you stay in nmb...ive been seein a monte just like urs...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 3 2008, 02:18 AM~11504528
> *BOUT TO SMOKE ONE...
> *



already did haha


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 3 2008, 02:19 AM~11504537
> *already did haha
> *



ME TOO....EARLIER...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 3 2008, 02:19 AM~11504537
> *
> *


U SAID U JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK?? WAT, UR A STRIPPER?
LOL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 3 2008, 02:23 AM~11504554
> *U SAID U JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK?? WAT, UR A STRIPPER?
> LOL
> *



haha hell naw...ima manager of PJ's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 2 2008, 11:19 PM~11504529
> *DOUBLE-O
> 
> ay you stay in nmb...ive been seein a monte just like urs...
> *


if it had stocks on it than it probably was me


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2008, 02:26 AM~11504576
> *if it had stocks on it than it probably was me
> 
> 
> ...



yea it had stocks....down 163rd st near biscayne....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

maybe the grandparents live over there :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 2 2008, 03:35 PM~11499822
> *you like them 17 in low :biggrin: dayton
> *


you already know :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 2 2008, 04:26 PM~11499742
> *THANK YOU!!!
> *


do not let these haters on this site bother you most of them hate on what they can not have people on here hate to see anyone come up  and my gf and wife said they want to see the xxx shot lol


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 2 2008, 07:50 PM~11502194
> *SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
> ...


can you put some picture


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2008, 02:29 AM~11504592
> *maybe the grandparents live over there  :cheesy:
> *


damn I dident know you be driveing it over there one I be at my girlfriend house I never be seeing it but anywayz hows ur grandparents


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: INKSTINCT003, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, tunasub_on_u, georgejetson, *DOUBLE-O,* blackonblack64, fleetwood88, chevyboy01, WhiteChocolate, bung
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 3 2008, 07:35 AM~11505744
> *damn I dident know you be driveing it over there one I be at my  girlfriend house I never be seeing it but anywayz hows ur grandparents
> *


chillin , always working on the front yard :dunno: :cheesy: you know how old folks do


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 3 2008, 10:36 AM~11505753
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tunasub_on_u, georgejetson, DOUBLE-O, blackonblack64, fleetwood88, chevyboy01, WhiteChocolate, bung
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: what up pimp....have you been airbrushing anything new at the shop


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 3 2008, 07:36 AM~11505753
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tunasub_on_u, georgejetson, DOUBLE-O, blackonblack64, fleetwood88, chevyboy01, WhiteChocolate, bung
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 









:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2008, 10:39 AM~11505765
> *chillin , always working on the front yard  :dunno:  :cheesy:  you know how old folks do
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

whats good O?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2008, 07:42 AM~11505780
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


niiiccccceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHAT UP MIAMI...................  

IF ANY ONE KNOWS ANYONE WITH A TWO DOOR BOX CHEVY..PM ME WITH PICS..THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

TWO BOXS FOR SALE, FRESHLY PAINTED CANDY BY EVIL FROM ROLLERZ, HAS 90 FRONT AND REAR, ALSO 90 FLEETWOOD PANELS ON IT. BATTERY RACK FOR 4 PUMPS WITH 10 BATTERYS, FOR SALE 3500.00 :0 :0 :0 CALL 786-444-1889


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

TWO DOOR BOX


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got 13z 4 sale not anodized .metal cast so dnt think u getting bad ass rims ive had a few people look at em and they say its not anodized.cuz sum people think there getting ds for like 100 bucks dnt waste my time.the rims are in good condition good tires and adapters.hit me up 786 970 5481


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Sep 3 2008, 09:55 AM~11506630
> *got 13z 4 sale not anodized .metal cast so dnt think u getting bad ass rims ive had a few people look at em and they say its not anodized.cuz sum people think there getting ds for like 100 bucks dnt waste my time.the rims are in good condition good tires and adapters.hit me up 786 970 5481
> 
> 
> ...



sorry im asking 200 firm


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

any pics of the box


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 2 2008, 11:19 PM~11504529
> *DOUBLE-O
> 
> ay you stay in nmb...ive been seein a monte just like urs...
> *



well it could be this 1 for sale in nmb??

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/814703258.html


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

i got 3 13's for sale with tires 2 are in good conditions no leaks 1 has a scuff tires are new with adapters selling seperate or all together and im looking for 1 14 100 spoke..... call or text me danyboy 786-316-3442


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got a cutty euro 4 sale.its of the car 250 hit me up 786 970 5481


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 2 2008, 09:50 PM~11502194
> *SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
> ...


 ANY PICS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 3 2008, 07:49 AM~11505815
> *whats good O?
> *


not much just watching the weather channel


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 3 2008, 08:01 AM~11505880
> *niiiccccceeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> ...


that's that colombian moon shine :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 3 2008, 11:53 AM~11506621
> *TWO BOXS FOR SALE, FRESHLY PAINTED CANDY BY EVIL FROM ROLLERZ, HAS 90 FRONT AND REAR, ALSO 90 FLEETWOOD PANELS ON IT. BATTERY RACK FOR 4 PUMPS WITH 10 BATTERYS, FOR SALE 3500.00 :0  :0  :0  CALL 786-444-1889
> *


BIG THANKS HOMIE


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

FUCK!!!

work is soooooooooo boring today.................................... :around:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 3 2008, 04:24 PM~11508203
> *FUCK!!!
> 
> work is soooooooooo boring today....................................  :around:
> *


X2


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

:machinegun: to all the drama...

AK's go "chop, chop, chop, chop", SK's go "fah, fah, fah, fah"...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Sep 3 2008, 04:52 PM~11508434
> *:machinegun: to all the drama...
> 
> AK's go "chop, chop, chop, chop", SK's go "fah, fah, fah, fah"...
> *



x47 & x8


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, massacre,* MAAANDO*, bigchevysandbusas, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*
QUE BOLA


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 3 2008, 06:00 PM~11509187
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, massacre, MAAANDO, bigchevysandbusas, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> QUE BOLA
> *



wut it do! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 3 2008, 06:00 PM~11509187
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, massacre, MAAANDO, bigchevysandbusas, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> QUE BOLA
> *


QUE FOKIN VUELTA!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I got this for sale:

It's a small bushing for the screw that goes under the a/c vent, in the dashboard, under the black plastic that holds up the bracket of the radio, that goes on the firewall inside the hood underneat the blower. I got that shit for a big body Caddy....... $150 obo.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 3 2008, 06:20 PM~11509324
> *I got this for sale:
> 
> It's a small bushing for the screw that goes under the a/c vent, in the dashboard, under the black plastic that holds up the bracket of the radio, that goes on the firewall inside the hood underneat the blower. I got that shit for a big body Caddy....... $150 obo.
> *




lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

$150 obo??? lol.

mofo yard sellin ass!

do u have the rubber triming that goes around the hose thats under the hood next to the oil besides the power steering that makes the preassure go up and down with the toggle switch thats by the steerin wheel on my dash???




lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWITCHITTER, *jefe de jefes*

:0 ....I see you Juan !... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_<span style='font-family:Optima'> 59.95 PRICE 
[/b][/quote]





THANKS AGAIN GUYS_


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

..


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

..


----------



## Ladii Benz (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Sep 2 2008, 03:31 PM~11499781
> *SHELLTOP FOR 98-02 LINCOLN TOWNCARS - SOLD!!
> GOT 2 USED CHROME MOTORS FOR SALE - $60 EACH
> SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS -$60 SOLD!!
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladii Benz_@Sep 3 2008, 08:53 PM~11510569
> *
> *


 OH YEAH??

WELL,
do u have the rubber triming that goes around the hose thats under the hood next to the oil besides the power steering that makes the preassure go up and down with the toggle switch thats on the outside by the steerin wheel on my dash???

i really need it.. thanks bro!

 lmao.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

my homeboy got this for sale "dicklet" call 305 345 9222 laz


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 3 2008, 09:48 PM~11511189
> *my homeboy got this for sale  "dicklet" call 305 345 9222  laz
> 
> 
> ...


Dicklet?........ TA BIEEEEEEN!!!!!!!

Que bola Mistako?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, GHOST RIDER*, Made You A Hater, DANNY305*, 93FLEETfrm561,* CADILLAC D, MAAANDO* :wave: :nono:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: bBblue88olds, Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D, INKSTINCT003


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

NO ****


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

run ni99as hurricane ike is on the run depinga 115 mph winds and its still east of puerto rico shit


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LA COMPETICION


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Sep 3 2008, 06:59 PM~11511313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if AM Transport is going to be having specials for slamfest like they did for Tampa???


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 07:41 PM~11511825
> *Does anyone know if AM Transport is going to be having specials for slamfest like they did for Tampa???
> *



:uh: YO IF I WAS YOU ILL LOOK 4 ANOTHER COMPANY 2 TAKE YOU GUYS CARS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyone likes Tracy Morgan. this shit is funny


tracy morgan


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, bBblue88olds, *MAAANDO*


:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 4 2008, 12:01 AM~11512729
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, bBblue88olds, MAAANDO
> :wave:
> *


Sup pimpin? U went to the hangout?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

YEA, THAT SHIT WAS DEADDDDDDDDDD...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 3 2008, 07:03 PM~11511362
> *run ni99as hurricane ike is on the run depinga 115 mph winds and its still east of puerto rico shit
> *


fuk at cat 4 now and possiblities of it getting stronger.....

Call us Tina cuz we all are about 2 get Bitch Slapped :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

STR8CLOWNIN LS, *Magik007*

:wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 4 2008, 09:02 AM~11515132
> *STR8CLOWNIN LS, Magik007
> 
> :wave:
> *


Sup Frank :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Sep 4 2008, 07:12 AM~11515181
> *Sup Frank  :biggrin:
> *


chillin...waitin on u 2 bring it out so u can get a broward chapter goin  

homestead is in the works now :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning miami


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:53 AM~11506621
> *TWO BOXS FOR SALE, FRESHLY PAINTED CANDY BY EVIL FROM ROLLERZ, HAS 90 FRONT AND REAR, ALSO 90 FLEETWOOD PANELS ON IT. BATTERY RACK FOR 4 PUMPS WITH 10 BATTERYS, FOR SALE 3500.00 :0  :0  :0  CALL 786-444-1889
> *


post some pics or pm em my homie in ft myers is lookin for sumn like what u are selling but i need pics


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

THERE SOME PICS ON CRAIGSLIST. GO TAKE A LOOK>>>


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Sep 3 2008, 02:41 PM~11507413
> *ANY PICS
> *



SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
SALE PRICE IS $900 OR TRADE FOR RIMS.
CALL ME ANYTIME AT 305.318.2354, DANNY.


YEA HERES SOME PICS--->


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

how many miles on dat lac


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 4 2008, 02:56 PM~11517535
> *how many miles on dat lac
> *



115,000 miles


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 4 2008, 12:05 PM~11517580
> *115,000 miles
> *


you got interior picture


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 AM~11516537
> *SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
> ...


is the frame bent, the radiator or something


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11516537
> *SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
> ...


i got all the parts to fix it if somebody buy it


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 4 2008, 12:45 PM~11517957
> *i got all the parts to fix it if somebody buy it
> *


for how much 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 4 2008, 12:13 PM~11516537
> *SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
> ...


NICE LAC BRO..


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

i want it.........you got any shippers?


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

JUST BOUGHT DAT LAC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HOW IF IVE BEEN HAD THATLAC FOR THE PAST HOUR


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

dont think so just call the owner a few minute and still have it :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 4 2008, 01:12 PM~11518292
> *dont think so just call the owner a few minute and still have it :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

ATS MY COUSIN SHIT CALL HIM AND FIND OUT IF I DIDNT BYE IT>>>


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

the only shitty part about living in Miami

its more annoying than anything


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Damn i'm in Tampa tonite and have to be in Orlando tomorrow morning. WTF! I feel like a Gypsy. 


The word of the day is: Immolate

immolate \IM-uh-layt\, transitive verb:
1. To sacrifice; to offer in sacrifice; to kill as a sacrificial victim.
2. To kill or destroy, often by fire.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 4 2008, 03:32 PM~11519585
> *Damn i'm in Tampa tonite and have to be in Orlando tomorrow morning. WTF! I feel like a Gypsy.
> The word of the day is: Immolate
> 
> ...


WTF ARE YOU ON *****.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 4 2008, 06:55 PM~11519734
> *WTF ARE YOU ON *****.
> *


My *****!!!! Im on some fuckin pre-postal type shit right now. You dont understand what we are going thru right now. Fuckin have us about to have anxiety attacks!!! LOL!


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

hope yall ready for that shity huricane im just hopeing my condo will be ok while im in cali


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Sep 4 2008, 07:29 PM~11519984
> *hope yall ready for that shity huricane im just hopeing my condo will be ok while im in cali
> *


Condos are always straight.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

if this shit hits it will fuck up alot plans i have...like moving back in2 my house :uh: ..... was supposed to move back in mid sept. but if this shit knocks out power for weeks then im fuked and pissed....i also just finished putting up a fence....would be extremely pissed if it goes down...fuk i hate this shit

i gotta move all the shit in the 2 garages in2 the houses in case of flooding....and if its a cat 4 when it gets here my lady gonna wanna go to a shelter...but where the fuk am i gonna go with 2 pits :uh: 

like i said i pray this shit goes away or loses alot of strength


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 4 2008, 06:54 PM~11520220
> *if this shit hits it will fuck up alot plans i have...like moving back in2 my house  :uh:  ..... was supposed to move back in mid sept. but if this shit knocks out power for weeks then im fuked and pissed....i also just finished putting up a fence....would be extremely pissed if it goes down...fuk i hate this shit
> 
> i gotta move all the shit in the 2 garages in2 the houses in case of flooding....and if its a cat 4 when it gets here my lady gonna wanna go to a shelter...but where the fuk am i gonna go with 2 pits  :uh:
> ...


i feel u on dat man. my work asked me if i wanted to stay in the building during a hurricane and dey got me on food and water for me and my family but no dogs allowed. i got a bulldog and no way im leaving him alone.

shit sucks hopefully it loses strength. dis shit is gonna be a bitch. :angry:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 4 2008, 06:04 PM~11520297
> *i feel u on dat man. my work asked me if i wanted to stay in the building during a hurricane and dey got me on food and water for me and my family but no dogs allowed. i got a bulldog and no way im leaving him alone.
> 
> shit sucks hopefully it loses strength. dis shit is gonna be a bitch. :angry:
> *


they're predicting it to be a cat. 3 when it hits, dont know how they determine that shit but they've been pretty accurate on everything this year


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 4 2008, 08:17 PM~11520417
> *they're predicting it to be a cat. 3 when it hits, dont know how they determine that shit but they've been pretty accurate on everything this year
> *


Damn am i the only one that wants this thing to hit?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 4 2008, 06:20 PM~11520438
> *Damn am i the only one that wants this thing to hit?
> *


having no AC in Miami is not fun...not to mention destruction of your property...and then the people who don't get paid salary lose money from not being able to work...where is the good part?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 4 2008, 07:22 PM~11520453
> *having no AC in Miami is not fun...not to mention destruction of your property...and then the people who don't get paid salary lose money from not being able to work...where is the good part?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: i hate that...


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

parts for a caddy just back form chrome

* PM me for more info on engraving *























































sprocket for a bike ready for chrome


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

pics taken with a cam phone


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

any one going to the hang out at 112?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 4 2008, 08:20 PM~11520438
> *Damn am i the only one that wants this thing to hit?
> *



I KINDA DO WANT IT TO HIT... ITS BEEN A WHILE..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Sep 4 2008, 07:29 PM~11519984
> *hope yall ready for that shity huricane im just hopeing my condo will be ok while im in cali
> *



I HOPE MY HIGH RYDER DONT FUCKIN FLIP OVER! LMao... ALL THA DAM WIND!
AND LOLO'S GOTTA BE WORRIED ABOUT THE RAIN LEVEL N THEY RIDES!
LOL


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone going to 112 ?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

NORTH BOUND FOR ME!!!
LMAO.
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Sep 4 2008, 10:25 PM~11521451
> *anyone going to 112 ?
> *


THE 112 ONE BE DEAD TOO, I GUESS...

GUESS THIS WAS A BAD WEEK??? :uh:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 4 2008, 10:27 PM~11521489
> *THE 112 ONE BE DEAD TOO, I GUESS...
> 
> GUESS THIS WAS A BAD WEEK??? :uh:
> *


fuck it, i give up
me quedo con los hangeos de ******


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 4 2008, 07:21 PM~11521415
> *I KINDA DO WANT IT TO HIT... ITS BEEN A WHILE..
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DOES ANYONE HAVE...</span>

The rubber triming that goes around the hose thats under the hood next to the oil besides the power steering that makes the preassure go up and down with the toggle switch thats on the outside by the steerin wheel on my dash???

<span style=\'color:red\'> lmao.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Sep 4 2008, 10:29 PM~11521500
> *fuck it, i give up
> me quedo con los hangeos de ******
> *


AMEN BROTHER!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 Members: *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, MAAANDO, REST IN PEACE c.c, str8lowriding, Chevy210, rollin_nemo


:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 4 2008, 11:17 PM~11521945
> *6 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, MAAANDO, REST IN PEACE c.c, str8lowriding, Chevy210, rollin_nemo
> :wave:
> *



MAAAAAANDOOOOOOONNA!!!

LMAO....

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 4 2008, 11:44 PM~11522263
> *MAAAAAANDOOOOOOONNA!!!
> 
> LMAO....
> ...


Wassup Lolipop pants..... Still got them pj's on?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 4 2008, 11:59 PM~11522420
> *Wassup Lolipop pants..... Still got them pj's on?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
OH NO U DIDNT!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 4 2008, 09:15 AM~11515192
> *chillin...waitin on u 2 bring it out so u can get a broward chapter goin
> 
> homestead is in the works now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MORNIN MIAMI!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

RANDOM old shit!! purp whea u at ni99a! :biggrin:


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

i have 3 13's for sale with brand new tires 2 are in really good condition 1 is all fucked up asking 60 each with tires and adapters,

im also looking for 1 14x7 chrome just the rim i have everything else let me know pm me....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 4 2008, 05:20 PM~11520438
> *Damn am i the only one that wants this thing to hit?
> *


come pinga. some of us depend on good wheather to get paid


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

down south hangout was garbage /dead



waste of time /gas


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 AM~11516537
> *SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
> ...


holla at me 786 283 2887 kenny im gonna get that lac off of u holla at me


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need a flat bed from hialeah to opalocka....anyone know anyone??


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Damn. Still cant believe why Marcus sold it. 




> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2008, 08:03 AM~11524817
> *RANDOM old shit!!  purp whea u at ni99a! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 5 2008, 11:15 AM~11525280
> *come pinga. some of us depend on good wheather to get paid
> *


Damn *****. De pinga. Need a hug?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 5 2008, 12:17 PM~11527148
> *Damn *****. De pinga. Need a hug?
> *


yes please, no ****


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 5 2008, 10:49 AM~11526475
> *i need a flat bed from hialeah to opalocka....anyone know anyone??
> *


just drive it 2 noels it aint that far


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 5 2008, 03:29 PM~11527244
> *just drive it  2 noels it aint that far
> *


 :uh: i dont have gauges or a tag yet...don't wanna take a chance....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT 2 USED CHROME MOTORS FOR SALE - $60 EACH
SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS -$60 PENDING SALE!!
SET OF USED 10" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS - $60
1 USED SHOWTIME BLOCK 1/2" PRESSURE PORT - $30
2 BLACK HI LOW TANKS - $20 FOR BOTH
SOME STANDARDS CUPS FOR FRONT - $20
SOME 4 TON YELLOW SPRINGS CUT TO 4 LOOPS (SWITCHITTERS OLD FRONT SPRINGS - $25
SOME MISC AIR BAG SYSTEM FITTINGS
MISC HYADRAULIC FITTINGS
4 - 4 FT #6 HOSES - $15 EACH
1 - 15 FT #6 HOSE - $25


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

SOME PATTERNS I JUST LAYED DOWN ON A TOWNCAR HOPE YALL LIKE THEM


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11529814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 5 2008, 04:37 PM~11529450
> *SWITCHITTER
> *


 :cheesy: Que bola acere !!!!...whats cracking tonight?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 05:27 PM~11529814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIICCCEEEEEE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 5 2008, 05:32 PM~11529858
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 5 2008, 08:32 PM~11529860
> *:cheesy:  Que bola acere !!!!...whats cracking tonight?
> 
> 
> ...


i got them COLD :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11529814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 5 2008, 05:35 PM~11529872
> *i got them COLD  :biggrin:
> *


lol....I'm on my way ***** !! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11529814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SOME BADASS WORK WITH THA RAIN DROP EFFECTS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 5 2008, 05:43 PM~11529930
> *DAMN SOME BADASS WORK WITH THA RAIN DROP EFFECTS
> *


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WOULD OF BEEN NICE TO HIT MIAMI STREETS WAVING A LOWLYFE PLAQUE WITH THIS ONE TO BAD IT BELONGS TO THE TAMPA LOWLYFE CHAPTER


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 04:50 PM~11529992
> *WOULD OF BEEN NICE TO HIT MIAMI STREETS WAVING A LOWLYFE PLAQUE WITH THIS ONE TO BAD IT BELONGS TO THE TAMPA LOWLYFE CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass work right there.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 5 2008, 05:56 PM~11530045
> *Bad ass work right there.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 5 2008, 09:27 PM~11530322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit rawww as fuck


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IM LOOKING FOR SOME 13S ON THE LOW. OR 14S. HOLLA AT ME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *INKSTINCT003*, bBblue88olds,* Made You A Hater*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11529814
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT SHIT IS RAW ASS FUCK!!! MAD PROPS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2008, 07:03 AM~11524817
> *RANDOM old shit!!  purp whea u at ni99a! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaamn  ..thats why i kept the big body ....plus the hood rats dont look at me in the new car lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

whats goin down 2nite?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 5 2008, 10:54 PM~11530922
> *THAT SHIT IS RAW ASS FUCK!!! MAD PROPS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: I still have a few more things to finish, soon though


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2008, 10:03 AM~11524817
> *RANDOM old shit!!  purp whea u at ni99a! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFULL! :tears: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

LOVIN THE G-BODYS!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 5 2008, 11:03 PM~11531003
> *:biggrin: I still have a few more things to finish, soon though
> *



WOW :0 
U JUST CHOPPED UP ALOT OF ****** JUST WIT THE PAINT JOB ALONE!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 5 2008, 11:08 PM~11531038
> *WOW :0
> U JUST CHOPPED UP ALOT OF ****** JUST WIT THE PAINT JOB ALONE!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


David lays that shit wet as fuck  I'm just ready to get it on the road, I have a little more undercarraige to go next week then it should atleast be driving


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 5 2008, 11:27 PM~11531206
> *David lays that shit wet as fuck   I'm just ready to get it on the road, I have a little more undercarraige to go next week then it should atleast be driving
> *



KEEP IT SAFE FROM DA HURRICANE!!! LOL.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Lol it would figure. I'm just smoking until I forget about it.. Lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 5 2008, 11:36 PM~11531300
> *Lol it would figure. I'm just smoking until I forget about it.. Lol
> *



LOL... I JUST FINISHED SMOKIN...LOL.....


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Well then light up another! Lol


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 08:50 PM~11529992
> *WOULD OF BEEN NICE TO HIT MIAMI STREETS WAVING A LOWLYFE PLAQUE WITH THIS ONE TO BAD IT BELONGS TO THE TAMPA LOWLYFE CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


that paint is looking serious


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 05:50 PM~11529992
> *WOULD OF BEEN NICE TO HIT MIAMI STREETS WAVING A LOWLYFE PLAQUE WITH THIS ONE TO BAD IT BELONGS TO THE TAMPA LOWLYFE CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 .......  ....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 05:50 PM~11529992
> *WOULD OF BEEN NICE TO HIT MIAMI STREETS WAVING A LOWLYFE PLAQUE WITH THIS ONE TO BAD IT BELONGS TO THE TAMPA LOWLYFE CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL WORK


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 6 2008, 08:15 AM~11534073
> *BEAUTIFUL WORK
> *


x2


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Sep 6 2008, 09:06 AM~11534227
> *x2
> *


x3 thats a clean looking towncar


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 2 2008, 01:51 PM~11497488
> *i got a set of CLEAN 14x7's, reversed 100 spokes for $150... 2 seals need to be replaced... i was holdin em down for my wife but i need tha $$$... holla
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

13z not anodized.200 firm good condition.786 970 5481.


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Sep 6 2008, 10:38 AM~11534652
> *13z not anodized.200 firm good condition.786 970 5481.
> *



these are the rims


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*9 inch HEADREST TVS 100 obo 786 488 6314*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> WOULD OF BEEN NICE TO HIT MIAMI STREETS WAVING A LOWLYFE PLAQUE WITH THIS ONE TO BAD IT BELONGS TO THE TAMPA LOWLYFE CHAPTER
> came out bad as fuck!! :0 nice work david
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> freak u told me bout it b4 but DAMN


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

LETS GO CANES!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 MORE MINUTES


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11509956
> *!!!!! OBSESSION FEST !!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> ...


_

we'll be there tomorrow _


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOOKING FOR 95-96 FLEETWOOD MIRRORS... NEED A PAIR


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 6 2008, 08:04 PM~11536552
> *LOOKING FOR 95-96 FLEETWOOD MIRRORS... NEED A PAIR
> *


I got em' in Stock !.... :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2008, 01:57 PM~11535652
> *lmao i had 2 bring back memory lane huh
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTMT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SMOKIN MA LAST BLUNT!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 6 2008, 06:01 PM~11536799
> *SMOKIN MA LAST BLUNT!!!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11536799
> *SMOKIN MA LAST BLUNT!!!
> *


Damn thats ruff :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

FREAKYYYYYYYYY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 6 2008, 09:25 PM~11536908
> *FREAKYYYYYYYYY LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: What it is


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 6 2008, 09:16 PM~11536872
> *Damn thats ruff :0
> *



LMAO.... U GUYS!!!!!!</span>

ITS JUST UNTILL I "RE-UP"!!! LMAO.!!!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>JUST BLAZE!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MADE U A HATER!!!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 5 2008, 10:13 PM~11530622
> *IM LOOKING FOR SOME 13S ON THE LOW. OR 14S.  HOLLA AT ME
> *


you still got them extended a arms???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOOD MORNING MIA......


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 7 2008, 12:02 AM~11538631
> *you still got them extended a arms???
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HOLD EM DOWN 4 ME BRO..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 7 2008, 11:00 AM~11539217
> *HOLD EM DOWN 4 ME BRO..
> *


U stuck homie I just bought them. :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 7 2008, 08:00 AM~11539217
> *HOLD EM DOWN 4 ME BRO..
> *


4 sho they in the shop. let me know


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *MAAANDO*biiiaaaaaaaatchhhhhhh


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2008, 11:54 AM~11539479
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INKSTINCT003, MAAANDObiiiaaaaaaaatchhhhhhh
> *


Wassup Doggy? I talked to the ol boy. Hit me up I gotta tell you something.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## chino83 (Jun 4, 2008)

what they do Maaando


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 6 2008, 08:18 PM~11536615
> *I got em' in Stock !.... :biggrin:
> *


MR.PRESIDENT! CALL ME DAWG! UR PHONE OFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWITCHITTER, *LANNGA305*, ROLLIN LUXURY

:guns:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 7 2008, 03:49 PM~11540705
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWITCHITTER, LANNGA305, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 7 2008, 01:02 PM~11540772
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 Oh shit!... it Chicho!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:0 big c a


> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 7 2008, 04:03 PM~11540784
> *:0  Oh shit!... it Chicho!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Have a question? Need to get G-body parts and I found that U-pick doesn't carry anymore 82-85 G body's anymore. Can anyone tell me for sure if they have seen any junk yard with G-body recently within the past weeks or so?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 7 2008, 04:49 PM~11540705
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWITCHITTER, LANNGA305, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2008, 11:45 AM~11539431
> *U stuck homie I just bought them.  :0
> *




HAHA LET A BROKE ***** GET SUM CAKE...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 7 2008, 04:11 PM~11540815
> *Have a question?  Need to get G-body parts and I found that U-pick doesn't carry anymore 82-85 G body's anymore.  Can anyone tell me for sure if they have seen any junk yard with G-body recently within the past weeks or so?
> *


i went to u pick last week and they had a few gbodies...


----------



## MISTAKE (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 7 2008, 01:22 PM~11540876
> *HAHA LET A BROKE ***** GET SUM CAKE...
> *


***** in this party we got Cock and Cake. And guess what??? We fresh outta cake. What does that leave u wit?

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha hell naw im str8


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WASUP D!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 7 2008, 02:28 PM~11541201
> *WASUP D!!!
> *



WASUP ***** HERE AT THE CRIB BORED AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

What ever happened to this car? That car was tight work. I heard that he sold the rims and sold all eight tv's.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

football sundays at wildpark????


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

theres a honda just like that by me in hollywood same 1?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chino83_@Sep 7 2008, 02:48 PM~11540381
> *what they do Maaando
> *


Wassup homie? Hows the wifey and the kids? When are we gonna take care of that room dawg?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 Members: MAAANDO, LUXMAN, CALVIN,* COUPE DE BEAR*, vert86cutty, SOUND OF REVENGE

Que bola Oso?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 7 2008, 05:04 PM~11542107
> *6 Members: MAAANDO, LUXMAN, CALVIN, COUPE DE BEAR, vert86cutty, SOUND OF REVENGE
> 
> Que bola Oso?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MSTAKE_@Sep 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11540951
> ****** in this party we got Cock and Cake. And guess what??? We fresh outta cake. What does that leave u wit?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWITCHITTER, JESUS......R.O


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

my dawg Danny's truck jst got finished Simply 4 Da Haterz C.C










THANKZ 2 ERIC (SPRAYIN THE KANDY)


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

blank">







</a>


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 7 2008, 09:24 PM~11542613
> *my dawg Danny's truck jst got finished Simply 4 Da Haterz C.C
> 
> 
> ...



wow steven, you suck at life. learn how to post pics.... and I NEED A FADE!!!!...... nah jordan finallyyyy cut my hair...lol since you and jesse are never around. 

just cause you're a rapper now, and own a 4 door cutty you can't cut no ones hair any more.... :cheesy:




and some advice, use the IMG tags when posting pics....lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the obssesion fest was real good


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2008, 07:32 PM~11542676
> *wow steven, you suck at life. learn how to post pics.... and I NEED A FADE!!!!...... nah jordan finallyyyy cut my hair...lol since you and jesse are never around.
> 
> just cause you're a rapper now, and own a 4 door cutty you can't cut no ones hair any more....  :cheesy:
> ...


lmao i know i dnt know how to post piks on dis shit...naw my bad its that i havnt had a car nd i jst got my cutty running..but next hair cut ima fade u up jst tell me i promise i got you wit a fade


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 7 2008, 09:32 PM~11542681
> *the obssesion fest was real good
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 7 2008, 07:32 PM~11542681
> *the obssesion fest was real good
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Old school line up, 25th Street Rider Old school line up coming soon...........


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *IIMPALAA, Island Stylin'*, 81_Monte_Pimpin


:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GOODNITE MIAMI...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11543069
> *Nice Old school line up, 25th Street Rider Old school line up coming soon...........
> *


 :0


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 4 2008, 06:29 PM~11520979
> *parts for a caddy  just back form chrome
> 
> PM me for more info on engraving
> ...


NICE QUALITY WORK/ PM RIPSTA85 FOR QUOTES


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ZAAAAAP :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CHIILEN AT PANCHOS NEW CRIB :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

BOULEVARD ACES GETTING IN SHAPE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 8 2008, 12:10 AM~11544141
> *BOULEVARD ACES GETTING IN SHAPE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 5 2008, 05:27 PM~11529814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very tight work....sicc shit.... :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 7 2008, 09:10 PM~11544141
> *BOULEVARD ACES GETTING IN SHAPE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol...i know all u ni99az were sore as fuk the next day :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 6 2008, 05:04 PM~11536552
> *LOOKING FOR 95-96 FLEETWOOD MIRRORS... NEED A PAIR
> *


damn dawg the T.C. sold quick...good luck on ur next project...hope everything works out 4 u


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 7 2008, 09:10 PM~11544141
> *BOULEVARD ACES GETTING IN SHAPE :biggrin:
> 
> *


cant hang out with this ***** if he has a camera lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 8 2008, 06:51 AM~11546362
> *cant hang out with this ***** if he has a camera lol
> *


 :uh: 4real. danny takes his camera EVERYWHERE! so what is this aces workout sundays? damn i shouldve gone


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

FOR SALE 

BLACK, FULLY WRAPPED FRAME 327 MOTOR RUNS AND SOUNDS LIKE A CHAMP LOTS OF MOTOR WORK HAS SETUP RACK BUILT IN NO PUMPS NO INTERIOR NO DASH $3000 TAKES IT HAVE ABOUT 3500$$ IN MOTOR ITSELF PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS

















































DO HAVE INTERIOR SPENT ABOUT 1200 ON DOORS AND SEATS AND FLOOR
WILL SELL IT FOR 650$$ DASH IS BEING MOLDED/FIBERGLASSED IF INTERESTED IN THAT ALSO LEAVE ME A PM AND WILL HAVE THAT AVAILABLE FOR AN ADDITIONAL FEE








CAR IS PRETTY MUCH COMPLETE JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT TOGETHER AND ADD THE SWITCHES


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 7 2008, 10:07 PM~11544102
> *CHIILEN AT PANCHOS NEW CRIB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pimp!!!!!  What up BLVD MIA


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

TTT . . . . . Page 3


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

For sale $1200 dvincis 22x8.5


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

$4,500


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 23 2008, 12:00 PM~11418716
> *  $1500    </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

where abouts in hwd i wanna come the caprice. does it run?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 8 2008, 06:06 PM~11550809
> *where abouts in hwd i wanna come this the caprice. does it run?
> *


yea it runs
im in miramar area


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT 1 USED CHROME MOTOR FOR SALE - $60

SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS -$60 

SET OF USED 10" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS - $60

2 USED SHOWTIME BLOCK 1/2" PRESSURE PORT - $25 EACH

2 BLACK HI LOW TANKS - $20 FOR BOTH

SOME STANDARDS CUPS FOR FRONT - $20

SOME 4 TON YELLOW SPRINGS CUT TO 4 LOOPS (SWITCHITTERS OLD FRONT SPRINGS - $25

SOME MISC AIR BAG SYSTEM FITTINGS

MISC HYADRAULIC FITTINGS

4 - 4 FT #6 HOSES - $15 EACH

1 - 15 FT #6 HOSE - $25


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 Members: *81_Monte_Pimpin*, MAAANDO, BloodBath, *Still Hated*, ripsta85, Impressive_regal


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *SWITCHITTER*, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, *HIGBUICK RYDIN H, MAAANDO*

:wave: :wave: :wave: WUZ UP JOSE CALL ME UP ***** YOUR PHONE DONT WORK


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 8 2008, 06:29 AM~11546290
> *lol...i know all u ni99az were sore as fuk the next day  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90+Sep 8 2008, 06:51 AM~11546362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

*HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, MAAANDO, CADILLAC D, chevyboy01, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*


:wave: 

Wut it Do?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 8 2008, 05:06 PM~11551337
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, HIGBUICK RYDIN H, MAAANDO
> 
> ...


Yeah i know...I'll hit you up now... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 8 2008, 07:50 PM~11551179
> *6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, MAAANDO, BloodBath, Still Hated, ripsta85, Impressive_regal
> *





:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 2 2008, 01:51 PM~11497488
> *i got a set of CLEAN 14x7's, reversed 100 spokes for $150... 2 seals need to be replaced... i was holdin em down for my wife but i need tha $$$... holla
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 8 2008, 08:06 PM~11551337
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, HIGBUICK RYDIN H, MAAANDO
> 
> ...



HEY "D"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 8 2008, 08:11 PM~11551382
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MAAANDO, CADILLAC D, chevyboy01, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> :wave:
> 
> ...



WUT IT DO?? HEY READ UR 'PM" DORK!!
LOL :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Sep 8 2008, 02:13 PM~11549874
> *$4,500
> 
> 
> ...


what up fool you sellin that thang i see


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

UHP waz up buddy!!!!!


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 8 2008, 09:30 PM~11552781
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 8 2008, 10:32 PM~11552806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



likin the blue regal or grandnational !!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 8 2008, 10:32 PM~11552806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Vueunme,* BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, *WhitePapi2006*,* CADILLAC D*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 10:50 PM~11553003
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Vueunme, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, WhitePapi2006, CADILLAC D
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



wats up watson???
u goin to da hangout dis wednesday!!! lets ride!!!

show off the trunk!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 8 2008, 10:55 PM~11553067
> *wats up watson???
> u goin to da hangout dis wednesday!!! lets ride!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I dont have shit to show just a batterie rack & some wire cleaner


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 11:09 PM~11553232
> *:biggrin: I dont have shit to show just a batterie rack & some wire cleaner
> *


WIRE CLEANER??? AWW??? LMAO....
SO U CAN SEE OTHER CARS...GET IDEAS FOR URS.... ENJOY URSELF.... ITS A CELEBRATION,BITCH.....LOL..DAVE CHAPELLE...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, SWITCHITTER, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 8 2008, 11:13 PM~11553274
> *WIRE CLEANER??? AWW??? LMAO....
> SO U CAN SEE OTHER CARS...GET IDEAS FOR URS.... ENJOY URSELF.... ITS A CELEBRATION,BITCH.....LOL..DAVE CHAPELLE...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I all ready got everything In my head for my ride....but most likey ill be out there


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, *SWITCHITTER*

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 11:20 PM~11553368
> *:biggrin: I all ready got everything In my head for my ride....but most likey ill be out there
> *



LOL. OK.KOOLIE..... 

I WANNA GO... BUT ONLY IF ITS GONNA BE GOOD..... TAKES A LOT OF GAS TO GO OUT THERE...LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 8 2008, 08:22 PM~11553403
> *LOL. OK.KOOLIE.....
> 
> I WANNA GO... BUT ONLY IF ITS GONNA BE GOOD..... TAKES A LOT OF GAS TO GO OUT THERE...LOL
> *


YOU AINT GOING :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 8 2008, 11:28 PM~11553474
> *YOU AINT GOING :biggrin:
> *



??? WHY NOT????
LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 8 2008, 08:28 PM~11553485
> *??? WHY NOT????
> LOL
> *



U ALWAYS SAY U DO N U DONT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 8 2008, 11:22 PM~11553399
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER
> 
> ...


what up pimp


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 8 2008, 11:29 PM~11553499
> *U ALWAYS SAY U DO N U DONT :biggrin:
> *


HOW U KNOW I ALWAYS BE SAYIN??LMAO....I WANT MY FIRST NORTH HANGOUT TO BE GOOD!!! I WOULDNT GO UNLESS I GOT THE FEELIN ALOT OF PEOPLE WERE GOING....LOL.
LETS MAKE DIS HAPPEN THIS WEDNESDAY PEOPLE!!!
C'MON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAAANDONA:</span>

 "N.I.G.G.A."
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GET DRUNK AND SMOKE WEED ALL DAY! :biggrin: :tears:  :tears: 



<span style=\'color:red\'>IF YOU SCARED, GO TO CHURCH!
HA!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 9 2008, 12:12 AM~11553884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM!! STR8 OUTTA TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE!!LMAO....
WATCH OUT U MIGHT GET SHOT TAKIN THEM PICS!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 11:20 PM~11553368
> *:biggrin: I all ready got everything In my head for my ride....but most likey ill be out there
> *



u know damn well ill be at ur crib to scoop ya up...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 8 2008, 11:31 PM~11553517
> *HOW U KNOW I ALWAYS BE SAYIN??LMAO....I WANT MY FIRST NORTH HANGOUT TO BE GOOD!!! I WOULDNT GO UNLESS I GOT THE FEELIN ALOT OF PEOPLE WERE GOING....LOL.
> LETS MAKE DIS HAPPEN THIS WEDNESDAY PEOPLE!!!
> C'MON!!!! :biggrin:
> *



we always out there...every week...haha they say they aint goin than they show up...it contagious *****, haha...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin,* COUPE DE BEAR*

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 9 2008, 12:30 AM~11554057
> *we always out there...every week...haha they say they aint goin than they show up...it contagious *****, haha...
> *



LMAO... :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 8 2008, 09:33 PM~11554092
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 9 2008, 12:39 AM~11554164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 WOW :0 :0 :0 
I LIKE THE GRILLE!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 8 2008, 09:41 PM~11554203
> *LMAO... :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 9 2008, 12:43 AM~11554220
> *:scrutinize:
> *



WAT??? :uh:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 9 2008, 12:43 AM~11554220
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 9 2008, 12:45 AM~11554248
> *:biggrin:
> *


OK???
I GIVE UP.... GOODNITE MIAMI!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 9 2008, 12:27 AM~11554023
> *u know damn well ill be at ur crib to scoop ya up...
> *


4sho fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn buddha that obssesion show lookd rawww plus they had some big girls posting on whips & shit damn I wish we want fool


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 9 2008, 12:39 AM~11554164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit's clean as fuckkkkk... I would just get rid of the 87 grille and swap it for an 86 grille.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2008, 06:33 AM~11556273
> *shit's clean as fuckkkkk... I would just get rid of the 87 grille and swap it for an 86 grille.....
> *


really i thought it looked good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 10:15 PM~11554653
> *damn buddha that obssesion show lookd rawww plus they had some big girls posting on whips & shit damn I wish we want fool
> *


you trippin with them big girls :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that fest was real good everybody kept asking me where was all the miami boyz at , here's some of my favorite cars out there 

this 62 vert was flawless 




























this 64 was hella clean




























this lac was real nice 



















and last but not least 704 SHEEN brought the toys out


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Sep 8 2008, 07:59 AM~11546736
> *FOR SALE
> 
> BLACK, FULLY WRAPPED FRAME 327 MOTOR RUNS AND SOUNDS LIKE A CHAMP LOTS OF MOTOR WORK HAS SETUP RACK BUILT IN NO PUMPS NO INTERIOR NO DASH $3000 TAKES IT HAVE ABOUT 3500$$ IN MOTOR ITSELF PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS
> ...


DAMN ni99a whats the name of this car? "PURO PLOMO" u need that beefed up 350 2 move that rack!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 9 2008, 10:15 AM~11556514
> *really i thought  it looked good
> *



I dunno I hate the gapped tooth look on the 87 grilles. lol maybe it's just me :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 8 2008, 11:39 PM~11554164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH..PM ME


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 9 2008, 01:15 AM~11554653
> *damn buddha that obssesion show lookd rawww plus they had some big girls posting on whips & shit damn I wish we want fool
> *



where was it? bro i told you bout them bigg girls...you gon need another job just to feed em... fuck a dollar menu you gon live in the buffet...hahaha


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

any one got 16 inch pistons 4 sale


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 9 2008, 10:17 AM~11556533
> *you trippin with them big girls  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 7 2008, 02:26 PM~11540893
> *i went to u pick last week and they had a few gbodies...
> *


Thanks for the info. I really appreciated


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 9 2008, 12:15 PM~11557435
> *where was it? bro i told you bout them bigg girls...you gon need another job just to feed em... fuck a dollar menu you gon live in the buffet...hahaha
> *


atl....hahahah you ant funny anywayz dose that guy with the monster truck still have tham bumper's at his shop????


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

still g0t s0me hydraulic shyt 4 sale. pm me on what u need. ttt


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 9 2008, 01:45 PM~11558089
> *Thanks for the info.  I really appreciated
> *



no prob... they had 3 or 4 regals n 2 monte's...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 9 2008, 01:46 PM~11558100
> *atl....hahahah you ant funny anywayz dose that guy with the monster truck still have tham bumper's at his shop????
> *


yea i seen em yesterday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 9 2008, 01:48 PM~11558116
> *yea i seen em yesterday
> *


damn dowg I cant wait for friday to get here so I can start geting thing here there for my car


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, HIT EM UP, 954LIMELIGHT66, kicksup2, UCE 94, *sucio138*

:wave:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 8 2008, 08:30 PM~11552781
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 ITS FOR SALE HOMIE SUPER CLEAN


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

i need batterys any one got sum holla at me!!!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

need money gotta sell now...

















i got a 26 inch girl frame for sale..
and chrome wheelwell trims for a lincoln towncar

Make OFFERS!!!!! gotta sell ASAP


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, JAZY JAZZ, *PINK86REGAL*, F350ON24S, chevyboy01

:wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

for sale 22inch $1100 








for sale $700

if anyone intrested in buying any of these 22's holla at me


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ANY 1 WANNA BUY A TV ITS A PHILLIPS 64 INC IM SELLING IT FOR 600 OBO
HERE IS A PIC OF IT IF U WANNA BUY PM ME FOR MY NUMBER IM IN BROWARD
DONT BE SHY WITH THE OBO I MIGHT JUST TAKE IT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 3 2005, 04:08 PM~2803875
> *[attachmentid=118432]
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM DATS A CRAZY INTERIOR!!!
NICE. :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

grr.. thats one of my photos


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oscar.. Next time you leave town for a show.. bring me.. homie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 23 2005, 12:49 PM~2893868
> *HATE SOME MORE.LIKE IT OR NOT,THATS HOW WE DO IT.STRAIGHT STUNNAS
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 9 2008, 05:47 PM~11560129
> *need money gotta sell now...
> 
> 
> ...


that's the same kind of pocket bike I have trashed in my yard that you saw on sunday...lol how much you want for it?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 26 2005, 08:23 PM~2910698
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!! :0 :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 9 2008, 08:59 PM~11561620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!! CHOPPED UP ALL THE BUBBLE LINCOLN'S!!!! HEY DAT LOOK LIKE FLA. CITY???
LOL.. :0 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 9 2008, 09:00 PM~11561634
> *WOW!!! CHOPPED UP ALL THE BUBBLE LINCOLN'S!!!! HEY DAT LOOK LIKE FLA. CITY???
> LOL.. :0  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone have trim, and chrome for a 91 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougm 4 door.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 9 2008, 09:03 PM~11561659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I SPY A REGAL IN DA BACK!!!!
LMAO


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WASSUP WIT THE HANGOUT TOMOROW WEDNESDAY??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, 305KingCadillac, IIMPALAA, *Evelitog[/*SIZE]


:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 9 2008, 10:46 PM~11562686
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, 305KingCadillac, IIMPALAA, Evelitog[/SIZE]
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave: 
SUP "D"!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 9 2008, 07:59 PM~11561620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tite work dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

r those 13s?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 9 2008, 11:04 PM~11562870
> *tite work dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> r those 13s?
> *


14's


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2008, 03:51 PM~11560589
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


no tires for these?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 9 2008, 05:40 PM~11561442
> *Oscar.. Next time you leave town for a show.. bring me.. homie
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11561620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:

FREAKY that bitch is looking serious and DAVID you went off on that bitch . much props to ya'll boyz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

OPA-LOCKA Hangout tonite if ya'll aint scurred to bring them cars out in a little wind. Wassup?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Looking for a set of 15" wide white wall tires 
pm me


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 10 2008, 07:48 AM~11565448
> *Looking for a set of 15" wide white wall tires
> pm me
> *


These are pricey but here is a link.


http://www.widewhitetires.com/firestone.html


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 10 2008, 03:23 AM~11565107
> *:worship:  :worship:
> 
> FREAKY  that bitch is looking serious and DAVID you went off on that bitch . much props to ya'll boyz  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hit me up *****


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 10 2008, 08:32 AM~11565543
> *Hit me up *****
> *


2nd page. TTMFT for MIAMI!!!!!


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Sep 9 2008, 10:15 AM~11558308
> *
> 
> 
> ...






how much for the regal??


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 9 2008, 10:46 PM~11562686
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, 305KingCadillac, IIMPALAA, Evelitog[/SIZE]
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *




Yo you been lost D . . .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 10 2008, 05:32 AM~11565543
> *Hit me up *****
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

THESE PICS ARE FROM THE CHICAGO MAJESTICS PICNIC TAKEN OVER LABOR DAY WEEKEND


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE PIC'S


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

creepin what's up ????


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

Whats good O? i have a complety diffrent direction with the cutty...ill PM you the idea


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 10 2008, 09:15 AM~11566498
> *Whats good O? i have a complety diffrent direction with the cutty...ill PM you the idea
> *


13's , juice and a whole bunch of fiberglass???? :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 10 2008, 12:23 PM~11566562
> *13's , juice and a whole bunch of fiberglass????  :0
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:0 :nosad:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i have a gold dipped center link for your steerig for monte carlos that i need to get rid of. someone buy it.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

LOOKING FOR SOME 20 0R 22 ASANTI FOR 2007 CLS 500 BEZ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Sep 10 2008, 10:43 AM~11567106
> *LOOKING FOR SOME 20 0R 22 ASANTI FOR 2007 CLS 500 BEZ
> *


what about some gfg's


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

those are nice o, how much??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo does any one got a lowrider bike frame for sale just the frame a 20 let me know


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thoes are bias plys, i dont thin you want that if ur going to be driving here in miami, go with coker tires they make white wall radials, or diamond back


> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 10 2008, 06:59 AM~11565471
> *These are pricey but here is a link.
> http://www.widewhitetires.com/firestone.html
> *


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mWPmLTrjGM


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FOR SALE 22" RIMS WITH CHUNKY TIRES, FWD, 5 LUG UNIVERSAL: ASKING 950. OBO. FIRST GOOD OFFER TAKES THEM
786 333 2602 ANDRE


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got me a t top cutty 2 day for 1200.will be posting pics later.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

OPA LOCKA BOUND</span> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
<span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 10 2008, 07:07 PM~11569714
> *OPA LOCKA BOUND</span>  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> <span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
> :biggrin:
> *




bout time woman.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 10 2008, 05:59 AM~11565471
> *These are pricey but here is a link.
> http://www.widewhitetires.com/firestone.html
> *


thanks man, but still haven't made up my mind if I want 13s 22s or og stocks and hubs. So I'm looking for a used set to see how it would look


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 10 2008, 02:06 PM~11568319
> *thoes are bias plys, i dont thin you want that if ur going to be driving here in miami, go with coker tires they make white wall radials, or diamond back
> *


come on sucio bias is the only way to roll, radials loose the look to square. But like I said looking for used ones to see if I like them first


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 10 2008, 04:07 PM~11569714
> *OPA LOCKA BOUND</span>  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> <span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

THESE PICS ARE FROM THE CHICAGO ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC TAKEN OVER LABOR DAY WEEKEND


































HERES 1 FOR YOU HAITIAN305HOPPER


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HERES 1 FOR YOU HAITIAN305HOPPER










Watson, see i told you that shit would look sexy wit a chain wheel n no tints...

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*looking for a 5th wheel kit anyone got any ideas where i can get it
at?*


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

ive had a few bad experiences wit bias so i wont go back to them, let me see if i can find u a set




> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 10 2008, 06:33 PM~11569922
> *come on sucio bias is the only way to roll,  radials loose the look to square. But like I said looking for used ones to see if I like them first
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Sep 10 2008, 06:57 PM~11571235
> *looking for a 5th wheel kit anyone got any ideas where i can get it
> at?
> *


YOU CAN CHECK ON EBAY THEY ALWAYS HAVE THEM THERE OR GET A NEW ONE FROM E&G


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

pics lookin good ivan


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

went to eviLs house the other day took some pics


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh and heres a pic update on evils lincoln sneek peek










:cheesy:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> THESE PICS ARE FROM THE CHICAGO ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC TAKEN OVER LABOR DAY WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 10 2008, 08:29 PM~11570359
> *HERES 1 FOR YOU HAITIAN305HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ya that bitch sexyyyy


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Former New Crowd Car :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

tonight hangout was gooooooood!!!!!!!!!parking lot was packd & there was a hopp off


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2008, 07:44 PM~11561478
> *that's the same kind of pocket bike I have trashed in my yard that you saw on sunday...lol how much you want for it?
> *


bro 2 tell u the truth it looks nothin like that now its 2 different colors lol... so im askin like 150-200 for it i mean it runs and everything its just it has 2 get repainted


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 10 2008, 09:59 PM~11572726
> *Former New Crowd Car  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


BACK DOWN TO THE FRAME....AND COMING OUT ALL NEW IN 09.  :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:01 AM~11573762
> *BACK DOWN TO THE FRAME....AND COMING OUT ALL NEW IN 09.      :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 10 2008, 07:26 PM~11569873
> *bout time woman....   :biggrin:
> *



LOL... THE OPA LOCKA HANGOUT WAS GOOD! WORTH THE HOUR DRIVE! I JUST GOT TO THE CRIB..HEY JERRY!! </span>U NEED TO HOOK IT UP WIT DAT SHIT THAT OPENS THE TRUNK!!
LOL

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
"HAKUNA MATAATAA" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edited by CHULOW for BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 10 2008, 11:35 PM~11573922
> *NUTTIN LIKE THE HATERS THAT BE IN DOWN SOUTH... :nono:  :nono:
> 
> SORRY YA'LL...ITS TRU...DOWN SOUTH EVERYBODY BE SEPARATED N SHIT..
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 10 2008, 11:35 PM~11573922
> *LOL... THE OPA LOCKA HANGOUT WAS GOOD! WORTH THE HOUR DRIVE!
> *


damn where do u live that it takes u an hour 2 get to o.p. it wont even take me an hour from homestead....and no im not trying to find out where u stay to stalk u so dont worry...lol... just curious


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

Sunday, October 26th Firme Estilo C.C. will be throwin a show/picnic...fools said swing what you bring... :biggrin: 

more info coming soon..


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 10 2008, 10:39 PM~11572443
> *Oh and heres a pic update on evils lincoln sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see your working on your lincoln evil
:thumbsup:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

my new t top cutty got her for 1200 and she is solid as fuk tell me yall think.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 11 2008, 07:54 AM~11574461
> *:biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY, U KNOW WAT IM TALKIN BOUT! NEXT WEEK U GOIN TO OPA LOCKA *****! 4-SHO!
LOL.
:0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 11 2008, 08:31 AM~11574535
> *damn where do u live that it takes u an hour 2 get to o.p. it wont even take me an hour from homestead....and no im not trying to find out where u stay to stalk u so dont worry...lol... just curious
> *


LMAO...... SOMWHERE DOWN SOUTH....LOL...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 11 2008, 08:46 AM~11575464
> *LMAO...... SOMWHERE DOWN SOUTH....LOL...
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 11 2008, 11:47 AM~11575476
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 10 2008, 09:34 PM~11572379
> *went to eviLs house the other day took some pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

kool but i dont get it??


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, bung, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, bBblue88olds, mante, Tru2DaGame, Freakeone


:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 11 2008, 11:47 AM~11575476
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


   UHHH?? OK...U DUMB.. BUT U STILL MA DAWG. :biggrin: LMAO..
WHERE THE FUCK U BEEN?? LOST?? DRINKIN???  PROBABLY???
WHERE THE FUCKIN PARTY AT?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 11 2008, 12:05 PM~11575581
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, bung, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, bBblue88olds, mante, Tru2DaGame, Freakeone
> :wave:
> *


WUT IT DO HOMIE!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
O.P. WAS NICE LAST NITE...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAMMM WATSON! WHERE THE PICS AT?? LMAO.. U ALWAYS BE TAKIN THEM PICS.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 11 2008, 12:10 PM~11575605
> *DAMMM WATSON! WHERE THE PICS AT?? LMAO.. U ALWAYS BE TAKIN THEM PICS.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea it was a good turn out last night...

Haitian Fresh is workin.. but im sure hell post later...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 11 2008, 12:14 PM~11575629
> *yea it was a good turn out last night...
> 
> Haitian Fresh is workin.. but im sure hell post later...
> *



YEAH, THATS FOR LATERS....  LOL
IM SOOO BORED AT THE CRIB... :uh: I WANNA GO TO THE BEACH....
STILL DEBATIN... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 11 2008, 12:17 PM~11575636
> *YEAH, THATS FOR LATERS....   LOL
> IM SOOO BORED AT THE CRIB...  :uh: I WANNA GO TO THE BEACH....
> STILL DEBATIN... :biggrin:
> *



fuck that its too hot...i just got back from takin my kids to the park, it feels like 100 degrees out side....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 11 2008, 12:46 PM~11575832
> *fuck that its too hot...
> *


WAT??? I LIKE THE HOT WEATHER... BETTA THAN COLD...


----------



## MISTAKE (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 11 2008, 09:48 AM~11575840
> *WAT??? I LIKE THE HOT WEATHER... BETTA THAN COLD...
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11575840
> *WAT??? I LIKE THE HOT WEATHER... BETTA THAN COLD...
> *



you krazy... i got tha ac on 60...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *COUPE DE BEAR*, SpLiFf4, Evelitog

wut up?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 11 2008, 10:01 AM~11575929
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, COUPE DE BEAR, SpLiFf4, Evelitog
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, lowlyfe97, *PINK86REGAL, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, INKSTINCT003, 81_Monte_Pimpin*, SpLiFf4 


:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 11 2008, 10:05 AM~11575972
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, lowlyfe97, PINK86REGAL, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, INKSTINCT003, 81_Monte_Pimpin, SpLiFf4
> :wave:
> *


----------



## MISTAKE (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 11 2008, 10:08 AM~11575982
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin,* INKSTINCT003, MISTAKE, MAAANDO, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, COUPE DE BEAR*


:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, *MISTAKE*, lowlyfe97, DOUBLE-O,* MAAANDO*, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, COUPE DE BEAR
come pingassssssss


----------



## MISTAKE (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 11 2008, 10:10 AM~11576003
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: INKSTINCT003, MISTAKE, lowlyfe97, DOUBLE-O, MAAANDO, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, COUPE DE BEAR
> come pingassssssss
> *


COME PINGASSSS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DONT ASK QUESTIONS( WHOS THE BOSS) 
I JUST COME OUT AND SAY IT ( IM THE BOSS HOGG)


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

BEAR!!!! INKSTINCT003!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTAKE_@Sep 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11575996
> *:buttkick:
> *


Y esto? What u doin on *****!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 11 2008, 01:18 PM~11576081
> *DONT ASK QUESTIONS( WHOS THE BOSS)
> I JUST COME OUT AND SAY IT  ( IM THE BOSS HOGG)
> *


HA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
U WISH!! :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Sep 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11575999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que vuelta come pinga?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

for sale 1200


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 11 2008, 02:20 PM~11576605
> *Que bola ******?
> Que vuelta come pinga?
> *



chillin here watchin the kids...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 11 2008, 09:05 AM~11575579
> *:0
> 
> kool but i dont get it??
> *


WHAT IS THERE TO GET :uh:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11572443
> *Oh and heres a pic update on evils lincoln sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 11 2008, 03:41 PM~11577196
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN NICE...WHATS GOOD EVIL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 11 2008, 12:18 PM~11576081
> *DONT ASK QUESTIONS( WHOS THE BOSS)
> I JUST COME OUT AND SAY IT  ( IM THE BOSS HOGG)
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 11 2008, 03:41 PM~11577196
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


what it is Evil! :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 11 2008, 01:33 PM~11577610
> *LOOKIN NICE...WHATS GOOD EVIL
> *


CHILLEN ****** ABOUT TO GO BACK TO WORK


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 11 2008, 01:50 PM~11577777
> *what it is Evil! :wave:
> *


GETTTING READY FOR THAT SHOW UP YOUR WAY  AND YOU ?


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: g-body lowlow, sucio138, *KING 305*

whats up nerd?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 10 2008, 08:17 PM~11571425
> *ive had a few bad experiences wit bias so i wont go back to them, let me see if i can find u a set
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH+Sep 11 2008, 12:10 PM~11575605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haitian fresh :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: yall fool's trippin


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

$1500 o.b.o. :dunno:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 11 2008, 05:36 PM~11579214
> *$1500 o.b.o. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11579430
> *more pics
> *



that's the only pic I have right now. The problem about getting more pics is that it's covered in my back yard and tied down with like 3541234523 ropes. I have to see when I get a chance to go out there and un tangle the mess of ropes, and get some pics.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SOME NEW PICS OF MY HOMEBOYS BUBBLE LINCOLN


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *2-Face '64*

:nicoderm:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

What Up Linsin :420:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Sep 11 2008, 07:54 PM~11579803
> *What Up Linsin  :420:
> *


 lollllll that ***** is highhhhhhhhh yo ***** you goin to vegas :cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

just messin around with my set up... :biggrin: 
miami bootie music mix]miami bottie music mix


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

what up Miami....................anyone got any 90 caddy parts they want to get rid of?


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 11 2008, 09:10 PM~11579976
> *just messin around with my set up... :biggrin:
> miami bootie music mix]miami bottie music mix
> *


sounds good homey, but only thing i would have to say is try doin it sped up. booty music sounds better at faster speed. not hatin just lettin you know. i used to be in a booty dancin crew back in the days when i was jit. and we used to ride out to all dat shyt. but sounds good :biggrin: :thumbsup: brings back old memories


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondueces_@Sep 11 2008, 06:55 PM~11580509
> *sounds good homey, but only thing i would have to say is try doin it sped up. booty music sounds better at faster speed. not hatin just lettin you know. i used to be in a booty dancin crew back in the days when i was jit. and we used to ride out to all dat shyt. but sounds good  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  brings back old memories
> *


i used to get down to back in the days in zippers and other clubs and i feel u 100% on speeding it up...but most people cant dance to it that way  ....


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

any one going to the hangout


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 11 2008, 09:59 PM~11580557
> *i used to get down to back in the days in zippers and other clubs and i feel u 100% on speeding it up...but most people cant dance to it that way   ....
> *


lol yea i feel you not alot of people can dance to it sped up. i used to be in some crew back in the "thunder wheels" days when i was like 14 15. but good taste in music tho homey props


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lacrosseondueces_@Sep 11 2008, 07:00 PM~11580573
> *lol yea i feel you not alot of people can dance to it sped up. i used to be in some crew back in the "thunder wheels" days when i was like 14 15. but good taste in music tho homey props
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE* 2 ROCKFORD FOSGATE PUNCH 2400 WATT AMPS WITH BASS KNOBS $300 EACH IN PERFECT WORKING CONDITION..


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yo tight work u brought back some memories



> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 11 2008, 08:10 PM~11579976
> *just messin around with my set up... :biggrin:
> miami bootie music mix]miami bottie music mix
> *


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

1 Members: ~RoLl1NReGaL~

:wave: hey buddy lol


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 12 2008, 12:44 AM~11583071
> *1 Members: ~RoLl1NReGaL~
> 
> :wave: hey buddy lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 11 2008, 09:09 PM~11582188
> *yo tight work u brought back some memories
> *


thanx :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

gonna do a freestyle mix for the ol schoolers up in here :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080911/lf_nm_life/miami_dc_1


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhjwnsVUeto


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 11 2008, 07:54 PM~11581245
> *FOR SALE 2 ROCKFORD FOSGATE PUNCH 2400 WATT AMPS WITH BASS KNOBS $300 EACH IN PERFECT WORKING CONDITION..
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.. u selling ur shit?? u without bass? u ok? lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOOKING FOR AN AIRBUSHING ARTIST ANYBODY KNO CAPONES NUMBER SO I CAN HIT HIM UP OR KNO OF ANYONE ELSE PLEASE POST MORE INFO


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 12 2008, 09:44 AM~11584434
> *LOOKING FOR AN AIRBUSHING ARTIST ANYBODY KNO CAPONES NUMBER SO I CAN HIT HIM UP OR KNO OF ANYONE ELSE PLEASE POST MORE INFO
> *



954-465-7838


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

hit up purple. he does s0me baddass work.


----------



## Lady63 (Sep 12, 2008)

HELLO MIAMI! 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lady63 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am AHEAD of U HUbby! LOL 
:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:25 AM~11585060
> *hit up purple. he does s0me baddass work.
> *



# OR mYsPaCe


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 12 2008, 10:07 AM~11585325
> *# OR mYsPaCe
> *


305 331-0351


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 12 2008, 10:39 AM~11585554
> *305 331-0351
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT JAY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin dade this shit is dead


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 12 2008, 12:52 PM~11586578
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT JAY
> *


yo was it you that called me?...i called back and no one answered


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HOOD RAT


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*5 13'S WITH TIRES GOOD CONDITION SLIGHTLY RUSTED ITS A PERFECT PRACTICE RIM LOL.... LOOKING FOR SOME 14'S STANDARDS... INTERESTED HOLLA AT ME *


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 13 2008, 09:02 AM~11592530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 13 2008, 12:02 PM~11592530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN PURPLE LOOKING BADDASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 13 2008, 01:02 PM~11592530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 , HERE COMES ANOTHER 1.......


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 13 2008, 09:02 AM~11592530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color. lookn clean... who painted it?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Sep 13 2008, 12:45 PM~11593543
> *Nice color. lookn clean... who painted it?
> *


gio painted it


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT 1 USED CHROME MOTOR FOR SALE - $60
SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS -SOLD
SET OF USED 10" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS - SOLD
2 USED SHOWTIME BLOCK 1/2" PRESSURE PORT - $25 EACH
2 BLACK HI LOW TANKS - $20 FOR BOTH
SOME STANDARDS CUPS FOR FRONT - $20
SOME 4 TON YELLOW SPRINGS CUT TO 4 LOOPS (SWITCHITTERS OLD FRONT SPRINGS - $20
4 - 4 FT #6 HOSES - $15 EACH 2 LEFT
1 - 15 FT #6 HOSE - SOLD


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PINK86REGAL, ROLLIN LUXURY, HEAVErollerz90, CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater
:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, PINK86REGAL, HEAVErollerz90


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
PURPLE YOUR SHIT LOOKING HARD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

is this a meeting CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, PINK86REGAL, Made You A Hater


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol ****


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Maricon lol :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:rofl: :roflmao: :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 13 2008, 04:15 PM~11594236
> *M lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Sep 13 2008, 03:11 PM~11594216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up mia....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY

:biggrin: QUE PASO SEROTE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 13 2008, 12:02 PM~11592530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 13 2008, 07:16 PM~11594555
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...


LOL QUE PASO LOCO, U RIDIN THA LAC TONITE :0 :cheesy: LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 13 2008, 04:26 PM~11594594
> *LOL QUE PASO LOCO, U RIDIN THA LAC TONITE  :0  :cheesy:  LOL
> *


HELL NAW :biggrin: IM CHARGING MY SHIT UP ON WENDSDAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 13 2008, 07:32 PM~11594619
> *HELL NAW :biggrin: IM CHARGING MY SHIT UP ON WENDSDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: about time


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 13 2008, 04:34 PM~11594626
> *:thumbsup: about time
> *


 :biggrin: ***** U NEED TO GET THAT SHIT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 13 2008, 07:37 PM~11594635
> *:biggrin: ***** U NEED TO GET THAT SHIT
> *


get that shit........................ya I know :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 13 2008, 07:42 PM~11594651
> *get that shit........................ya I know  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 13 2008, 07:42 PM~11594651
> *get that shit........................ya I know  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

*Today we lost a fellow member and lowrider Kelly Phillips. All condolences to the family and his girlfriend. Although we only have been friends for a short period of time. He is someone i am glad to say I got the chance to know. we had laughs and a common bond with a passion for cars. He will be greatly missed. RIP a fellow lowrider. *


Sincerely,

Westside Car Club




RIP KELLY PHILLIPS


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 13 2008, 09:06 PM~11594739
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAM NIGA, U DONT KNOW HOW TO PICK UR PHONE ????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

found these in the caddy fest....someone haveing a bad day


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 13 2008, 10:07 PM~11596515
> *found these in the caddy fest....someone haveing a bad day
> 
> 
> ...



I SAW THAT SHIT THAT SHIT HURTS THEY WERE REALLY CLEAN


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *Evelitog, ROLLIN LUXURY*


:biggrin: WUZ UP ****** :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 13 2008, 05:04 PM~11594733
> *:biggrin:
> *


" ROLLIN LUXURY - SOLD!!! " 

93' BIG BODY LAC - COMING SOON... " STILL HATED " I dont think so...............


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

GOOD MORINING FAM............. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

good morning Miami...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

back from chrome big ass tank for a big body caddy Engraved by Eddie
hit me for engraving info booked for now till after vegas quick turn around time


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

THERES GONNA BE A HANG OUT AT TUJAUNA TAXI BY THE TOWER SHOPS ITS ON THE CORNER OF UNIVERSITY & GRIFFIN RD FROM 5 TILL BRING UR CARS MY BOY FROM BOCA GONNA SWING THE BLAZER SO N E ONE WANNA SWING COME OUT OF COURSE 25 STREET WILL BE THERE CHARGE UR BATTRIES NOW NO EXCUSES GAS PRICES WENT DOWN MY BOY ATEF WILL TOW N E CARS OUT THERE BECAKS TOWING GIVE HIM A CALL AT 954 479 9630 COME OUT TONIGHT  :biggrin: :0


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Sep 14 2008, 12:05 PM~11598719
> *THERES GONNA BE A HANG OUT AT TUJAUNA TAXI BY THE TOWER SHOPS ITS ON THE CORNER OF UNIVERSITY & GRIFFIN RD FROM 5 TILL BRING UR CARS MY BOY FROM BOCA GONNA SWING THE BLAZER SO N E ONE WANNA SWING COME OUT OF COURSE 25 STREET WILL BE THERE CHARGE UR BATTRIES NOW NO EXCUSES GAS PRICES WENT DOWN MY BOY ATEF WILL TOW N E CARS OUT THERE BECAKS TOWING GIVE HIM A CALL AT 954 479 9630 COME OUT TONIGHT   :biggrin:  :0
> *



 we'll be there.....


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

NO RAIN TONIGHT DADE RIDERS BETTER RIDE OUT 20 MINS AWAY FROM YALL  :biggrin: :0


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

NO COPS :nono:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

SINCE NO ONE WENT OUT TO ATL THEY SHOULD GO OUT THERE :uh:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

SWING SUMTHIN


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 14 2008, 08:52 AM~11598377
> *back from chrome big ass tank for a big body caddy Engraved by Eddie
> hit me for  engraving info booked for now till after vegas  quick turn around time
> 
> ...


Damn....tight work... :biggrin: :0


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Sep 14 2008, 01:38 PM~11598850
> *SINCE NO ONE WENT OUT TO ATL THEY SHOULD GO OUT THERE :uh:
> *


THERES GONNA BE A HANG OUT AT TUJAUNA TAXI BY THE TOWER SHOPS ITS ON THE CORNER OF UNIVERSITY & GRIFFIN RD FROM 5 TILL BRING UR CARS MY BOY FROM BOCA GONNA SWING THE BLAZER SO N E ONE WANNA SWING COME OUT OF COURSE 25 STREET WILL BE THERE CHARGE UR BATTRIES NOW NO EXCUSES GAS PRICES WENT DOWN MY BOY ATEF WILL TOW N E CARS OUT THERE BECAKS TOWING GIVE HIM A CALL AT 954 479 9630 COME OUT TONIGHT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*5 13'S WITH TIRES GOOD CONDITION SLIGHTLY RUSTED ITS A PERFECT PRACTICE RIM LOL.... will sell TODAY only for $150 or trade FOR SOME 14'S STANDARDS... INTERESTED HOLLA AT ME *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Sep 14 2008, 11:54 AM~11598895
> *THERES GONNA BE A HANG OUT AT TUJAUNA TAXI BY THE TOWER SHOPS ITS ON THE CORNER OF UNIVERSITY & GRIFFIN RD FROM 5 TILL BRING UR CARS MY BOY FROM BOCA GONNA SWING THE BLAZER SO N E ONE WANNA SWING COME OUT OF COURSE 25 STREET WILL BE THERE CHARGE UR BATTRIES NOW NO EXCUSES GAS PRICES WENT DOWN MY BOY ATEF WILL TOW N E CARS OUT THERE BECAKS TOWING GIVE HIM A CALL AT 954 479 9630 COME OUT TONIGHT
> *





























We'll be there.......................


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WASUP JERRY


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WASUP JERRY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CHILLEN AT P'S CRIB :biggrin: 








P'S MONTE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

ON MY WAY HOME I GOT PULLED OVER AND GOT A TICKET  :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats up D


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 14 2008, 07:10 PM~11600968
> *WASUP JERRY
> *


wat it do playboy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 14 2008, 08:46 PM~11601178
> *ON MY WAY HOME I GOT PULLED OVER AND GOT A TICKET   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: damn fuckin haterssssss


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 14 2008, 05:46 PM~11601179
> *whats up D
> *



WASUP ***** NO WORK OUT NITE 2NITE :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 14 2008, 08:49 PM~11601201
> *WASUP ***** NO WORK OUT NITE 2NITE :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D, Martian

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11601224
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CADILLAC D, Martian
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11601224
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CADILLAC D, Martian
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin: anyone ridin out thurs to crazy horse??


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got my cutty for sale not really interested in sellin it unless i get wat im looking for so dnt call with offers taking cash only to start of it a 84 cutlass with t tops!its got a 350 motor and a center console with shifter, it has a euro clip has original chrome olds rims.asking 1700 firm no offers!pics are with the original front clip.hit me up 786 488 0385. emmanuel


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WHEN U GUNN APOST PICS OF THAT VERT CUTTY?


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 14 2008, 06:15 PM~11601374
> *WHEN U GUNN APOST PICS OF THAT VERT CUTTY?
> *


doesnt exist nomore.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 14 2008, 08:46 PM~11601178
> *ON MY WAY HOME I GOT PULLED OVER AND GOT A TICKET   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn Homie, that sux....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FUCK THA PIGS DANNY


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Sep 14 2008, 07:11 PM~11601334
> *got my cutty for sale not really interested in sellin it unless i get wat im looking for so dnt call with offers taking cash only to start of it a 84 cutlass with t tops!its got a 350 motor and a center console with shifter, it has a euro clip has original chrome olds rims.asking 1700 firm no offers!pics are with the original front clip.hit me up 786 488 0385. emmanuel
> 
> 
> ...


got any interior pics?


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2008, 09:10 PM~11601325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PIC....* uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2008, 06:10 PM~11601325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: ILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Sep 14 2008, 06:28 PM~11601461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 REAL FUCK THEM :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT A HOOD FOR A BIGBODY FOR SALE


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

FIRME ESTILO CC is having an event october show or hop bring it


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Sep 14 2008, 11:05 PM~11602256
> *FIRME ESTILO CC is having an event october show or hop bring it
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

video from last wednesday's hangout in Opa Locka....






today in broward at Tijuana Taxi...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Sep 14 2008, 06:11 PM~11601334
> *got my cutty for sale not really interested in sellin it unless i get wat im looking for so dnt call with offers taking cash only to start of it a 84 cutlass with t tops!its got a 350 motor and a center console with shifter, it has a euro clip has original chrome olds rims.asking 1700 firm no offers!pics are with the original front clip.hit me up 786 488 0385. emmanuel
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie where was this 2 months ago


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2008, 06:10 PM~11601325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want to see that wagon , you got any pics ......?????? bitch looks good


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 14 2008, 05:46 PM~11601178
> *ON MY WAY HOME I GOT PULLED OVER AND GOT A TICKET   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HATERZ
what bullshit ticket did they give u???


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 14 2008, 07:10 AM~11597730
> *" ROLLIN LUXURY - SOLD!!! "
> 
> 93' BIG BODY LAC - COMING SOON... " STILL HATED "                I dont think so...............
> *



y not hommie


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 14 2008, 09:47 PM~11602072
> *ANYBODY GOT A HOOD FOR A BIGBODY FOR SALE
> *


PM COAST TO COAST HE HAS A 93 FLEETWOOD HOOD AT HIS HOUSE.. GO TO FLOIRDA ROLL CALL HE'S IN THERE


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:47 AM~11604807
> *HATERZ
> what bullshit ticket did they give u???
> *


X2!!!!! what was da ticket 4?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up Miami


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

im lookin for a puppy english bulldog or boxer...anyone have any info please let me know...thanks!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Sep 14 2008, 11:49 PM~11602765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 15 2008, 11:28 AM~11606745
> *im lookin for a puppy english bulldog or boxer...anyone have any info please let me know...thanks!
> *


GOT PURE RED NOSE PITS FOR SALE MOM AND DAD ON PREMISES ..HAVE BRINDLE,ALL RED AND A COUPLE OF FAWN WITH WHITE PATCHES P.M. IF INTERESTED


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 15 2008, 04:51 PM~11607987
> *GOT PURE RED NOSE PITS FOR SALE MOM AND DAD ON PREMISES ..HAVE BRINDLE,ALL RED AND A COUPLE OF FAWN WITH WHITE PATCHES P.M. IF INTERESTED
> *


:cheesy: 
I WISH i live in dade and my nieghbors would complain till the news stations are at my crib :uh: if not i would have atleast 3 of them....i love pits


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUZZAAAAA MIAMI!!!!
HAPPY MONDAY!!!


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, vert86cutty, Rollin DoN DeViLLe,creepin cutty

wat up dawg :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THIS WEEKEND..................


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS+Sep 15 2008, 05:47 AM~11604807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** SAID MY CAR WAS TO HIGH IN THE FRONT AND I HAD PINK HEAD LIGHTS AND I WASNT WEARING MY SEAT BELT......BUT HE ONLY GAVE ME A TICKET FOR THE SEAT BELT :angry:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 15 2008, 02:25 PM~11608306
> *THIS  WEEKEND..................
> 
> 
> ...



CARS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

3 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, IIMPALAA

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 05:38 PM~11608429
> *3 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, IIMPALAA
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, slammedlowlow, ROLLIN LUXURY, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ~RoLl1NReGaL~


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, IIMPALAA, *CADILLAC D*, PUSHIN 14s, *ROLLIN LUXURY*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 15 2008, 05:47 PM~11608515
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: CADILLAC D, slammedlowlow, ROLLIN LUXURY, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ~RoLl1NReGaL~
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUT IT DO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MADE U A HATER!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

club 112 should be good this week who's all going


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 02:52 PM~11608552
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, IIMPALAA, CADILLAC D, PUSHIN 14s, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...



WUSUP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 02:56 PM~11608596
> *club 112 should be good this week who's all going
> *



ILL BE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 15 2008, 06:00 PM~11608631
> *ILL BE OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 15 2008, 05:57 PM~11608607
> *WUSUP ***** :biggrin:
> *


chilling homie just about to go out & buy something 4 my boo.....Im happy as fuck just finshd the rack niggga...Im a broke ***** but Ill make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 06:05 PM~11608687
> *chilling homie just about to go out & buy something 4 my boo.....Im happy as fuck just finshd the rack niggga...Im a broke ***** but Ill make it happen  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looking good


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 06:05 PM~11608687
> *chilling homie just about to go out & buy something 4 my boo.....Im happy as fuck just finshd the rack niggga...Im a broke ***** but Ill make it happen  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 15 2008, 05:00 PM~11608631
> *ILL BE OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


We'll be there.....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: caprice ridah, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,
CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, Groc006


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 15 2008, 06:07 PM~11608698
> *:0  :0 looking good
> *


Thanks alot luis mean's alot comeing from a *"REAL *****"*


oh ya low said see you at 112


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

ill be out there..i hope its good


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 15 2008, 05:19 PM~11608821
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: caprice ridah, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,
> CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, Groc006
> ...


workin on that caprice yet????? :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WHATS GOIN ON PEOPLE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 03:05 PM~11608687
> *chilling homie just about to go out & buy something 4 my boo.....Im happy as fuck just finshd the rack niggga...Im a broke ***** but Ill make it happen  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DRE!!!
:wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 03:38 PM~11608970
> *DRE!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


WUZ GOOD MAMA. HOW WAS THE WEEKEND??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 06:39 PM~11608984
> *WUZ GOOD MAMA. HOW WAS THE WEEKEND??
> *


CRAAAZY!! LMAO. :0  
HOW WUZ URS??? :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 15 2008, 05:26 PM~11608880
> *workin on that caprice yet?????  :biggrin:
> *


im thinkin bout it tryn to get so cash up so if sell this rx7 im goin to get batterys for it and the cylinder i need


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 03:41 PM~11608999
> *CRAAAZY!! LMAO. :0
> HOW WUZ URS??? :biggrin:
> *


SICK AT HOME. BETTER NOW. COMING OUT HERE ON WEDNESDAY?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

I NEED A CARBORATOR FOR MY CAR! DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE FOR A REASONABLE PRICE????


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 06:43 PM~11609022
> *SICK AT HOME. BETTER NOW. COMING OUT HERE ON WEDNESDAY?
> *



HUMMMMM.... LOL. DUNNO.... STILL THINKIN ABOUT IT. I WANT TO. I REALLY LIKED IT...

IF I GO.... IMA HAVE A LIL"SURPRISE FOR EVERYONE!!! SOMETHING EVERYBODY LIKES!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I GOT ONE HERE AT THE SHOP, ELEDELBROCK


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 06:46 PM~11609050
> *I GOT ONE HERE AT THE SHOP,  ELEDELBROCK
> *


U GOT A WAT??
CARBORTOR?>


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 03:46 PM~11609046
> *
> HUMMMMM.... LOL. DUNNO.... STILL THINKIN ABOUT IT. I WANT TO. I REALLY LIKED IT...
> 
> ...


STRIPPERS??? LIQUOR?? WEED????HOES???? STRIPPERSS??? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

I NEED A CARBORATOR FOR MY CAR! DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE FOR A REASONABLE PRICE????


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 03:48 PM~11609079
> *U GOT A WAT??
> CARBORTOR?>
> *


SI AND ITS *CARBURATOR*


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 06:49 PM~11609081
> *:cheesy:
> STRIPPERS???  LIQUOR?? WEED????HOES???? STRIPPERSS??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LMAO.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ITS ONE OF THE ABOVE!!!
BUT I MIGHT RIDE DURTY UP THERE...U NEVER KNOW... LOL..

DAM...I SHOULD BRING MA STRIPPER FRIEND...LOL.BUT DONT ALMOST EVERYBODY GOT FEMALES N SHIT. SO IF I DID, NOBODY WOULD BE ABLE TO ENJOY IT WITHOUT THEIR FEMALES GETTIN JELOUSE...
UGHHH...
NEVERMIND... I'LL STICK TO MY ORIGINAL IDEA.LOL.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need a puppy...anyone got any info? eng. bulldog or boxer


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 06:50 PM~11609085
> *SI AND ITS CARBURATOR
> *


LMAO.***** U GOT JOKES? :roflmao: 
WELL, I DONT KNOW TO MUCH ABOUT CARBORATORS.... BUT I KNOW MINES IS FUCKING UP...
HOW MUCH?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 03:50 PM~11609084
> *I NEED A CARBORATOR FOR MY CAR! DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE FOR A REASONABLE PRICE????
> 
> *


CARBORATOR


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 15 2008, 02:00 PM~11608083
> *:cheesy:
> I WISH i live in dade and my nieghbors would complain till the news stations are at my crib  :uh:  if not i would have atleast 3 of them....i love pits
> *


FUCK the neighbors.....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 06:58 PM~11609141
> *CARBORATOR
> 
> 
> ...


WAT THE HELL!!!
FUNNY

:roflmao: 
BUT IM 4REAL! I REALLY NEED ONE. HELP.
LOL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 15 2008, 03:53 PM~11609114
> *i need a puppy...anyone got any info? eng. bulldog or boxer
> *


NOT EXACTLY WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR BUT THE NEIGHBORS WONT MIND


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol de pinga


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11609168
> *NOT EXACTLY WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR BUT THE NEIGHBORS WONT MIND
> 
> 
> ...


EWW DAWG!!! THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN SCARY!! WTF!!!
:0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 04:01 PM~11609168
> *NOT EXACTLY WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR BUT THE NEIGHBORS WONT MIND
> 
> 
> ...


lol..that lil shit died last year...was titles "worlds ugliest dog"...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 03:59 PM~11609156
> *WAT THE HELL!!!
> FUNNY
> 
> ...


well i have one here. price when you get here


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 15 2008, 03:59 PM~11609151
> *FUCK the neighbors.....lol... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wanna breed with this one?? its my homeboys


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 07:12 PM~11609244
> *well i have one here. price when you get here
> *


OK!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, sweatitsdelta88, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Euro2low
HAITIAN FRESH. WUZ UP BRO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 15 2008, 06:42 PM~11609013
> *im thinkin bout it tryn to get so cash up so if sell this rx7 im goin to get batterys for it and the cylinder i need
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin,* INKSTINCT003*, Chevy210, 2-Face '64, sweatitsdelta88, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, Euro2low


:wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11609272
> *wanna breed with this one?? its my homeboys
> 
> 
> ...


i got ur homeboy on my myspace friends list

but 2 awnser the question..naw ... nothin against ur boy or his dog cuz it looks good. im just not in2 breeding...especially pits cuz down here its hard to find a good home for them. usually end up stolen, given away, fought or picked up by animal control. she is goin in Nov. 2 get fixed.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 15 2008, 07:24 PM~11609322
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, sweatitsdelta88, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Euro2low
> HAITIAN FRESH.  WUZ UP BRO
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: IM good man today I was with my boo all morning than around noon I was working on the car....than Im just geting back from boston market ..how's ur wife doing


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 15 2008, 07:29 PM~11609348
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003, Chevy210, 2-Face '64, sweatitsdelta88, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Euro2low
> :wave:
> *


OH, WASSUP FOOL! 
U GOING DIS WEDNESDAY???
LOL


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

STR8CLOWNIN LS, INKSTINCT003, fleetwood88, CADALLAC PIMPIN', BUICK RYDIN HIGH, *BloodBath*

its a ghost :0 :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 07:44 PM~11609464
> *OH, WASSUP FOOL!
> U GOING DIS WEDNESDAY???
> LOL
> *



nada same ol shit...waitin for more parts to come in tha mail...
of course thats like CHURCH 4 me...lmao
how you doing?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 15 2008, 07:50 PM~11609522
> *nada same ol shit...waitin for more parts to come in tha mail...
> of course thats like CHURCH 4 me...lmao
> how you doing?
> *


LIKE CHURCH?? LMAO....

GOOD.... LOOKIN FOR A DAM CARBORATOR.... LOL. 
LOOK AT UR "PM"


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11609534
> *LIKE CHURCH?? LMAO....
> 
> GOOD.... LOOKIN FOR A DAM CARBORATOR.... LOL.
> ...


craigslist  

but have the person read the serial numbers to make sure ur getting what they are selling... u feel me?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 15 2008, 08:02 PM~11609616
> *craigslist
> 
> but have the person read the serial numbers to make sure ur getting what they are selling... u feel me?
> *


DAM. THATS WASSUP!
I GOT MY PERSONAL MECHANIC THAT DOES EVERTHING FOR ME BUT I NEED A CARBORATOR AND IF HE BUYS IT HE GONNA CHARGE ME AN ARM". 
LOL
AND A-ARM".LOL..
BUT I GET IT MYSELF,,,, THEN I COULD MAYBE SAVE MONEY?? I DUNNO...
MAYBE I SHOULD LEAVE IT TO THE "PRO"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

doc hit me up *****...pick up ur phone :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2008, 08:44 PM~11610027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 03:05 PM~11608687
> *chilling homie just about to go out & buy something 4 my boo.....Im happy as fuck just finshd the rack niggga...Im a broke ***** but Ill make it happen  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work Watson............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2008, 08:42 PM~11609996
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 15 2008, 08:49 PM~11610087
> *Tight work Watson............... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot man... I can't take all tha props 4 the work that's my homie low doing all the welding I just grind all the foumm that was in my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

4 Members: MAAANDO, *81_Monte_Pimpin*, 305KingCadillac, 87regal305


Wut it do ******?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 15 2008, 10:25 PM~11611003
> *4 Members: MAAANDO, 81_Monte_Pimpin, 305KingCadillac, 87regal305
> Wut it do ******?
> *



chillin, you?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, vert86cutty, *Island Stylin', IIMPALAA*, 305KingCadillac


:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 15 2008, 10:29 PM~11611041
> *chillin, you?
> *


Chillin. Just got home from seeing the ol girl. She was operated today. She is doing good tho.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

5 Members: MAAANDO, *Island Stylin',* vert86cutty, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *IIMPALAA*

Big ups to you boys for doing it right with your cars. By the way, I would love to go to one of your meetings. I live down the street from you boys.


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Wats up homie...
uffin: uffin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, vert86cutty, Island Stylin',* IIMPALAA*, 305KingCadillac
WATS UP :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

got a woody for sale with a g body adapter.real clean asking 50 firm
hit me up.786.488.0385


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 15 2008, 10:32 PM~11611079
> *Chillin. Just got home from seeing the ol girl. She was operated today. She is doing good tho.
> *


thats good to hear my ol g gets operated on thursday...


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 15 2008, 10:34 PM~11611098
> *5 Members: MAAANDO, Island Stylin', vert86cutty, 81_Monte_Pimpin, IIMPALAA
> 
> Big ups to you boys for doing it right with your cars. By the way, I would love to go to one of your meetings. I live down the street from you boys.
> *


Thanks for the props homie....We try to help the lowrider game in South Florida stay alive. :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 05:31 PM~11609862
> *doc hit me up *****...pick up ur phone  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: U TRIPPIN ***** I WISH :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 15 2008, 11:00 PM~11611329
> *:biggrin: U TRIPPIN ***** I WISH :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

any body have a phone number for a chrome plating shop in miami any info will be apreciated


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2008, 05:42 PM~11609996
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Sep 16 2008, 12:12 AM~11612164
> *any body have a phone number for a chrome plating shop in miami any info will  be apreciated
> *


Call Hialeah Plating. (305) 557-4814


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2008, 08:42 PM~11609996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: i like it...good job


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 04:33 PM~11609380
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: IM good man today I was with my boo all morning than around noon I was working on the car....than Im just geting back from boston market  ..how's ur wife doing
> *


she doing great man. the belly just keeps getting bigger. hopefully like in a month we could find out the sex of the baby.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 16 2008, 04:44 AM~11614058
> *Call Hialeah Plating.  (305) 557-4814
> *


que bolon. what you doing up so early mein. did you start that job yesterday??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 14 2008, 04:10 AM~11597730
> *" ROLLIN LUXURY - SOLD!!! "
> 
> 93' BIG BODY LAC - COMING SOON... " STILL HATED "                I dont think so...............
> *


glad to see the smooth transition to FOREVER HATED :biggrin:   
REAL MEN DO REAL THINGS  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 06:06 PM~11610251
> *Thanks alot man... I can't take all tha props 4 the work that's my homie low doing all the welding I just grind all the foumm that was in my trunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WATSON GLAD TO SEE THE RACK IN UR TRUNK HOMIE BEEN WATCHING YOU BUILD UR SCHIT FOR A MINUTE AND ITS COMING ALONG NICE KEEP DOIN WHAT YA DOIN WHEN YOU R FINISHED IT WILL FEEL LIKE THE WORLD IS YOURS  :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat size (cfm) ? square bore? spread bore? electric choke, manual?




> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 05:44 PM~11609031
> *I NEED A CARBORATOR FOR MY CAR! DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE FOR A REASONABLE PRICE????
> 
> *


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 15 2008, 03:46 PM~11609046
> *
> HUMMMMM.... LOL. DUNNO.... STILL THINKIN ABOUT IT. I WANT TO. I REALLY LIKED IT...
> 
> ...


u goin on 13's wit matching rims..... 2'' extended A-arms :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 16 2008, 10:57 AM~11614798
> *u goin on 13's wit matching rims.....  2'' extended A-arms  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LMFAO!!!
THAT WOULD BE NICE HUH?? MAYBE I MIGHT SELL MY BIG BOY SHOES... U NEVA KNOW! LOL.  :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

THANX INKSTICT003!!! :biggrin: 
POST THE PICS UP.. SO I CAN SEE!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> wat dey do!!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 15 2008, 08:31 PM~11609862
> *doc hit me up *****...pick up ur phone  :biggrin:
> *


Doc. jr :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WAHT IT DEW LARGE  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HIT ME UP I KNOW WHERE THERE IS A PARTS CAR FOR YA AT IN KEY LARGO REAR ORF CAR IS CRASHED AND TOTALED BUT FROM THE TWO FRONT DOORS
FORWARD ITS IN AAA PLUS CONDITION  

QUOTE(BUBBA-D @ Sep 14 2008, 07:47 PM) 
ANYBODY GOT A HOOD FOR A BIGBODY FOR SALE


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

1990 box chevy on 24's for sale 4,000 or better offer


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 16 2008, 10:38 AM~11615836
> *:0 LMFAO!!!
> THAT WOULD BE NICE HUH??  MAYBE I MIGHT SELL MY BIG BOY SHOES... U NEVA KNOW! LOL.  :biggrin:
> *


i spy a regal on 22'z with a female driver passing infront of campbell middle school around 4:00 pm :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

i got some center gold 14 inch daytons forsale


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 16 2008, 08:57 AM~11614257
> *que bolon.  what you doing up so early mein.  did you start that job yesterday??
> *


What were you doing up so early? Yeah i started that shit. It is cool as fuck. Me likes. And u? Hows the wifey?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 16 2008, 09:34 AM~11614389
> *WATSON GLAD TO SEE THE RACK IN UR TRUNK HOMIE BEEN WATCHING YOU BUILD UR SCHIT FOR A MINUTE AND ITS COMING ALONG NICE KEEP DOIN WHAT YA DOIN WHEN YOU R FINISHED IT WILL FEEL LIKE THE WORLD IS YOURS    :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S BIG DOWG


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 16 2008, 02:33 PM~11616265
> *Doc. jr  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin: Be nice fool


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

OH YA CUMIN SOOOONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























































































:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HoLcOmb KuStomZ (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 16 2008, 03:17 PM~11617677
> *i got some center gold 14 inch daytons forsale
> *



how much shipped ? :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 16 2008, 07:00 PM~11618435
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OH YA CUMIN SOOOONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


looks good


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, *str8lowriding*, Made You A Hater, SpLiFf4, KING 305, INKSTINCT003

:0 what up ni99a u been loooooooooooooost


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

looking for a Regal....really only need the body so car doesnt have to run and interior not an issue...just s decent body. i remeber there was some-1 sellin one for 500...is it still available??


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOT 1 USED CHROME MOTOR FOR SALE -$50
2 USED SHOWTIME BLOCK 1/2" PRESSURE PORT - $20 EACH
2 BLACK HI LOW TANKS - $20 FOR BOTH
SOME STANDARDS CUPS FOR FRONT - $20
2 - 4 FT #6 HOSES - $15 EACH 
SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS - $60
1 USED TWIST & PULL GROUND DISCONECT - $30


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 16 2008, 04:00 PM~11618435
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OH YA CUMIN SOOOONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Tight work............. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: Still Hated back dat up fool just one mo G-BODY 2 da GAME


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11619051
> *Tight work............. :thumbsup:
> *



back dat up fool


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 07:21 PM~11618632
> *looks good
> *


back dat up fool :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 16 2008, 04:00 PM~11618435
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OH YA CUMIN SOOOONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: 
what u doin for feet on that ???


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 16 2008, 04:00 PM~11618435
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OH YA CUMIN SOOOONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


if u need rodkers this ni99a is sellin some 
rockers


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11619328
> *back dat up fool  :biggrin:
> *


no problem.........just please dont put anything bigger than 4's...that would kill it

 :biggrin:


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks you homie http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg319/j...7/impala006.jpg


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg319/j...t=impala006.jpg


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

one more time lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 06:58 PM~11619670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 08:58 PM~11619670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *CADILLAC D*, *Made You A Hater*
:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater


:biggrin: WUZ UP WATSON.......I GOT THEM EMBLEMS FOR YOU WHITE BOY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 16 2008, 10:24 PM~11620416
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater
> :biggrin: WUZ UP WATSON.......I GOT THEM EMBLEMS FOR YOU WHITE BOY :biggrin:
> *


chilling man...board ass fuck


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

QUE BOLA D, I GOT THAT HOE WORKING :biggrin: DIDINT RUN NEW WIRES USED THE STOCK ONES AND RAN MY OWN POWER ,ACCESSORY,& GROUND LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 16 2008, 07:31 PM~11620501
> *QUE BOLA D, I GOT THAT HOE WORKING :biggrin: DIDINT RUN NEW WIRES USED THE STOCK ONES AND RAN MY OWN POWER ,ACCESSORY,& GROUND LOL
> *


 :biggrin: SOS UN VERGUDO :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 16 2008, 05:13 PM~11617652
> *i spy a regal on 22'z with a female driver passing infront of campbell middle school around 4:00 pm  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM *****!! U WAS IN HOMESTEAD?? LMAO... YEAH, I WAS RYDIN THRU...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> > wat dey do!!!!
> 
> 
> WASSUP PIMPIN" !!!
> :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

when is da next car show


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 16 2008, 08:40 PM~11619498
> *if u need rodkers this ni99a is sellin some
> rockers
> *


wat rockers???????????????????/


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

OOH YA CUMIN SOOOONNNN #2
























































:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 16 2008, 08:44 PM~11621435
> *wat rockers???????????????????/
> *


the chrome trimmings ...i noticed ur missing the front one on the fender


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 16 2008, 07:43 PM~11620656
> *DAMMM *****!! U WAS IN HOMESTEAD?? LMAO... YEAH, I WAS RYDIN THRU...LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol...i live in homestead and work at campbell


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

is this a real 442.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

theres a classic car show this sunday at Cauley Square on 224 and US1 its free and it gets packed with all type of cars..... starts at 9 till 4 or 5


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

gone


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

i got these 14 inch daytons for sale


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:19 PM~11620353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 17 2008, 12:18 PM~11625439
> *i got these 14 inch daytons for sale
> 
> 
> ...


14x7 reversed right? Any rust or just faded gold? The first rim looks great the other don't look so good why?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*BACK BUMPER REGAL FOR SALE*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 17 2008, 03:00 PM~11626846
> *BACK BUMPER REGAL FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...



put a price nerd :uh: :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 17 2008, 11:18 AM~11625439
> *i got these 14 inch daytons for sale
> 
> 
> ...


Two Texas Aces want them shoot me a Price?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 17 2008, 12:13 AM~11621817
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OOH YA CUMIN SOOOONNNN  #2
> ...



WOW! NICE N CLEAN!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
G-BODY REPRESENTA"


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 17 2008, 04:00 PM~11626846
> *BACK BUMPER REGAL FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 dont sell it...bring it out to PC on the 26th of Oct..   picnic/hop off..


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 17 2008, 01:00 PM~11626846
> *BACK BUMPER REGAL FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 just talked 2 enrique last night..he didnt say anything bout sellin it...he was sayin he wanted a new regal body for it....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

anybody in Miami parting out a big body?? i got a boy who needs a back bumper, drop me a PM if anything


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 17 2008, 08:17 AM~11623584
> *the chrome trimmings ...i noticed ur missing the front one on the fender
> *


i have dem i just have not put dem on


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 17 2008, 04:26 PM~11627506
> *:0  :0 dont sell it...bring it out to PC on the 26th of Oct..    picnic/hop off..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 17 2008, 08:02 PM~11629404
> *:yes:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 17 2008, 02:41 PM~11627612
> *:0  just talked 2 enrique last night..he didnt say anything bout sellin it...he was sayin he wanted a new regal body for it....
> *



roly called me today and told me to pst it up that it was up for sale so w.e. i just did him the favor


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 17 2008, 07:53 PM~11628776
> *anybody in Miami parting out a big body?? i got a boy who needs a back bumper, drop me a PM if anything
> *


i got a rear big body rear bumper askin 50 for it... has a lil dent right in the middle can be covered with a booty kit and has no trims on it let me know whats up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

GOTTA SELL ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

GOT 1 USED CHROME MOTOR FOR SALE -$50
2 USED SHOWTIME BLOCK 1/2" PRESSURE PORT - $20 EACH
2 BLACK HI LOW TANKS - $20 FOR BOTH
SOME STANDARDS CUPS FOR FRONT - $20
2 - 4 FT #6 HOSES - $15 EACH 
SET OF USED 8" CHROME PISTONS GOOD SEALS - $60
1 USED TWIST & PULL GROUND DISCONECT - $30


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

just got them painted......


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11631873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 17 2008, 10:52 PM~11631873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Hood Money still in the club?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IS IT ME OR IS IT THAT LATELY THERES NO PEOPLE IN THE STREETS. THIS WEEK IN I95 TRAFFIC ISNT THE SAME AS ALWAYS. BUSINESSES ARE EMPTY. THIS FUCKING ECONOMY IS GOING DOWN. AND ITS GOING DOWN HARD. SO MANY PEOPLE GETTING LAID OFF FOR NO REASON. NOONE IS HIREING. PEOPLE LOSING THEIR HOUSES. BUT IS IT JUST IN MIAMI?? ITS GETTING HARDER TO LIVE DOWN HERE. EXPENSIVE. TOO MANY PEOPLE DOWN HERE I GUESS.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 01:00 PM~11634761
> *IS IT ME OR IS IT THAT LATELY THERES NO PEOPLE IN THE STREETS.  THIS WEEK IN I95  TRAFFIC ISNT THE SAME AS ALWAYS. BUSINESSES ARE EMPTY.  THIS FUCKING ECONOMY IS GOING DOWN. AND ITS GOING DOWN HARD. SO MANY PEOPLE GETTING LAID OFF FOR NO REASON. NOONE IS HIREING. PEOPLE LOSING THEIR HOUSES.  BUT IS IT JUST IN MIAMI?? ITS GETTING HARDER TO LIVE DOWN HERE. EXPENSIVE. TOO MANY PEOPLE DOWN HERE I GUESS.
> *



VERY TRU!!!
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 12:00 PM~11634761
> *IS IT ME OR IS IT THAT LATELY THERES NO PEOPLE IN THE STREETS.  THIS WEEK IN I95  TRAFFIC ISNT THE SAME AS ALWAYS. BUSINESSES ARE EMPTY.  THIS FUCKING ECONOMY IS GOING DOWN. AND ITS GOING DOWN HARD. SO MANY PEOPLE GETTING LAID OFF FOR NO REASON. NOONE IS HIREING. PEOPLE LOSING THEIR HOUSES.  BUT IS IT JUST IN MIAMI?? ITS GETTING HARDER TO LIVE DOWN HERE. EXPENSIVE. TOO MANY PEOPLE DOWN HERE I GUESS.
> *


everyone i kno has left miami.. shits 2 much money down here..one my ****** went to ft.myers..got a 6bed 4 bath 2 car garage duplex for $140k.. another ***** moved up tampa area got a 4k sq.ft. house for under 200k.. sum of my fam went to south carolina got houses for days under $150k huge ones.. shits 2 much money down here..other places r just cheaper. soon as im done wit skool im heading north. hate to leave a place i was born n raised but i can get alot more somewhere else.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LIKE WILL SMITH SAID WELCOME TO MIAMI.


IF PEOPLE WOULD GET THERE ASS UP IN NOV. AND VOTE SHIT WOULD BE DIFFRENT 
BUT PEOPLE SIT AND TALK SHIT ABOUT BUSH BUT DON'T VOTE SO THAT MEANS U HAVE NO SAY 

OBAMA GOTS MY VOTE


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 18 2008, 10:33 AM~11635061
> *LIKE WILL SMITH SAID WELCOME TO MIAMI.
> IF PEOPLE WOULD GET THERE ASS UP IN NOV. AND VOTE SHIT WOULD BE DIFFRENT
> BUT PEOPLE SIT AND TALK SHIT ABOUT BUSH BUT DON'T VOTE SO THAT MEANS U HAVE NO SAY
> ...


x2


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

EVEN IF WE VOTE FOR OBAMA, OR MCCAINE WHO EVER IS THE BEST FOR THIS COUNTRY. SHIT IS NOT GONNA CHANGE OVERNIGHT. ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME FOR THIS TO GET BETTER. REMEMBER YOU GOTTA FALL BEFORE YOU GET UP. AND THIS SHIT IS ON THE WAY DOWN. WE AINT THERE YET


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

its is true but we have to do our part to make a change 1 person cant do it all but we gota get out off this hole that our gov. put us in ..the economy is effecting everyone even the weathy 1%


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Miami is expensive, cost of living one of the highest nationwide...but the economy is fuked all around....wall street is seeing its biggest drop in many.many years. they calling it a crisis. its tru shit not gonna change over night...gonna take time to get things more stable...but it has to start now with a new president. keeping someone like mc cain in is only gonna make it worse...ni99a said in a speech the other day that the economy is fundementaly sound.....shit for who...maybe it fine for the rich people but us middle class are fuked. 
Bottom line is if u want change, then do something...start by voting...if u dont do at least that then just stfu and take shit how it comes.....my .02 cents


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

YO, CHECK OUT THE REGAL!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GOTTA LOVE THE G-BODY


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

ACES!!!!!!!! THIS ONES FOR U!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

BEST CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION!!!! :0 
BEST OF SHOW!!! :0 
BEST PAINT!!!! :biggrin: 
BEST INTERIOR!!!!  
BEST DISPLAY!!!!!
HYDROLICS!!!!
CAR HOPPIN!!
C'MON LOWRIDERS!!! LETS MAKE DIS HAPPEN!!!
MAKE A STATEMENT!!!
SHOW EM WAT U BOUT!!!

LAST BUT NOT LEAST.........
BEST FEMALE RIDE!!!! :0 
YEEEAAAHHHHH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

love the body on both them hoes


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 12:00 PM~11634761
> *IS IT ME OR IS IT THAT LATELY THERES NO PEOPLE IN THE STREETS.  THIS WEEK IN I95  TRAFFIC ISNT THE SAME AS ALWAYS. BUSINESSES ARE EMPTY.  THIS FUCKING ECONOMY IS GOING DOWN. AND ITS GOING DOWN HARD. SO MANY PEOPLE GETTING LAID OFF FOR NO REASON. NOONE IS HIREING. PEOPLE LOSING THEIR HOUSES.  BUT IS IT JUST IN MIAMI?? ITS GETTING HARDER TO LIVE DOWN HERE. EXPENSIVE. TOO MANY PEOPLE DOWN HERE I GUESS.
> *


DUVAL HAS THE SAME BRO...DON'T FEEL ALONE...ITS EFFECTING ALL OF US...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 18 2008, 03:04 PM~11635724
> *GOTTA LOVE THE G-BODY
> 
> 
> ...


dam :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 18 2008, 03:57 PM~11636179
> *dam  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO

RIGHT CLICK, SAVE. RIGHT CLICK, SAVE!!!


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 01:00 PM~11634761
> *IS IT ME OR IS IT THAT LATELY THERES NO PEOPLE IN THE STREETS.  THIS WEEK IN I95  TRAFFIC ISNT THE SAME AS ALWAYS. BUSINESSES ARE EMPTY.  THIS FUCKING ECONOMY IS GOING DOWN. AND ITS GOING DOWN HARD. SO MANY PEOPLE GETTING LAID OFF FOR NO REASON. NOONE IS HIREING. PEOPLE LOSING THEIR HOUSES.  BUT IS IT JUST IN MIAMI?? ITS GETTING HARDER TO LIVE DOWN HERE. EXPENSIVE. TOO MANY PEOPLE DOWN HERE I GUESS.
> *


I AGREE 100% ITS ONLY GOING TO GET WORSE BEFORE IT GETS BETTER.
MORE AND MORE PEOPLE WILL CONTINUE TO LOSE THERE JOBS AND THERE HOMES. AND FOOD PRICES AND GAS PRICES KEEP GOING UP AND YOUR SALARY WILL REMAIN THE SAME.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 18 2008, 12:04 PM~11635724
> *GOTTA LOVE THE G-BODY
> 
> 
> ...


QUE RICO. I NEED MY CAR WASHED LIKE THAT. AND IT DONT EVEN MATTER IF THE BITCH DONT DO IT RIGHT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 04:07 PM~11636270
> *QUE RICO.  I NEED MY CAR WASHED LIKE THAT. AND IT DONT EVEN MATTER IF THE BITCH DONT DO IT RIGHT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Where can I get my g-body's trims polished.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Sep 18 2008, 01:19 PM~11636367
> *Where can I get my g-body's trims polished.
> *


hialeah plating action plating or american bumpers  :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 18 2008, 01:21 PM~11635856
> *BEST CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION!!!! :0
> BEST OF SHOW!!! :0
> BEST PAINT!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


Line em Up!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 18 2008, 03:21 PM~11635856
> *BEST CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION!!!! :0
> BEST OF SHOW!!! :0
> BEST PAINT!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Capone-Designs (Sep 16, 2008)

FOR SALE!!!......1992 4 DOOR CADDY...26'' FLOATERS NEW RUBBER.....$8,500.00





































HIT UP CAPONE AT CAPONE DESIGNS.....954-465-7838


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

was good evil


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 18 2008, 02:44 PM~11637139
> *was good evil
> *


chillen hommie


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 18 2008, 02:29 PM~11636444
> *hialeah plating action plating or american bumpers   :biggrin:
> *


thanks. you got the number by any chance?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 18 2008, 04:40 PM~11637087
> *FOR SALE!!!......1992 4 DOOR CADDY...26'' FLOATERS NEW RUBBER.....$8,500.00
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

trade for a 62-64 impala


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 01:00 PM~11634761
> *IS IT ME OR IS IT THAT LATELY THERES NO PEOPLE IN THE STREETS.  THIS WEEK IN I95  TRAFFIC ISNT THE SAME AS ALWAYS. BUSINESSES ARE EMPTY.  THIS FUCKING ECONOMY IS GOING DOWN. AND ITS GOING DOWN HARD. SO MANY PEOPLE GETTING LAID OFF FOR NO REASON. NOONE IS HIREING. PEOPLE LOSING THEIR HOUSES.  BUT IS IT JUST IN MIAMI?? ITS GETTING HARDER TO LIVE DOWN HERE. EXPENSIVE. TOO MANY PEOPLE DOWN HERE I GUESS.
> *


MAN SHIT DOWN HERE IS GETING CRAZY!!!!EVERYTHING SO FUCKIN EXPENSIVE DOWG IM ONLY 21 & I STILL LIVE WITH MY MOM & LIL SIS(SHE ONLY 14)I CANT SAY I GOTT BIG BILLS LIKE YOU GUY'S WHO HAVE HOME'S & UR OWEN SHOP'S ,KIDS OR W.E. BUT I DO HELP MY MOM OUT BUT LAST NIGHT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT HOW CHEAP SHE WAS PAYING 4 A 3 BEDROOM,2BATH PLUZ A FAM ROOM FOR WHAT WE PAY & THIS FUCKIN APARTMENT BUT IT'S A BLEASING BECUASE ALOT OF PPL ARE LOUSEING THERE HOME'S NOW BUT SHIT ONE WE WERE LIVEING A ORLANDO(ORANGE COUNTY)SHT WAS WAY CHEAPER....ALOT OF PPL ARE MOVEING OUT OF HERE & GOING UP NORTH


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 12:00 PM~11634761
> *IS IT ME OR IS IT THAT LATELY THERES NO PEOPLE IN THE STREETS.  THIS WEEK IN I95  TRAFFIC ISNT THE SAME AS ALWAYS. BUSINESSES ARE EMPTY.  THIS FUCKING ECONOMY IS GOING DOWN. AND ITS GOING DOWN HARD. SO MANY PEOPLE GETTING LAID OFF FOR NO REASON. NOONE IS HIREING. PEOPLE LOSING THEIR HOUSES.  BUT IS IT JUST IN MIAMI?? ITS GETTING HARDER TO LIVE DOWN HERE. EXPENSIVE. TOO MANY PEOPLE DOWN HERE I GUESS.
> *



naw homie its everywhere last month 300,000 people lost thier houses in the u.s.a.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 18 2008, 07:26 PM~11637977
> *naw homie its everywhere last month 300,000 people lost thier houses in the u.s.a.
> *


DAMN THAT'S CRAZY


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody goin to 112 tonight


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11637977
> *naw homie its everywhere last month 300,000 people lost thier houses in the u.s.a.
> *


that some shit. lets just hope for the better


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 18 2008, 04:16 PM~11637891
> *MAN SHIT DOWN HERE IS GETING CRAZY!!!!EVERYTHING SO FUCKIN EXPENSIVE DOWG IM ONLY 21 & I STILL LIVE WITH MY MOM & LIL SIS(SHE ONLY 14)I CANT SAY I GOTT BIG BILLS LIKE YOU GUY'S WHO HAVE HOME'S & UR OWEN SHOP'S ,KIDS OR W.E. BUT I DO HELP MY MOM OUT BUT LAST NIGHT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT HOW CHEAP SHE WAS PAYING 4 A 3 BEDROOM,2BATH PLUZ A FAM ROOM FOR WHAT WE PAY & THIS FUCKIN APARTMENT BUT IT'S A BLEASING BECUASE ALOT OF PPL ARE LOUSEING THERE HOME'S NOW BUT SHIT ONE WE WERE LIVEING A ORLANDO(ORANGE COUNTY)SHT WAS WAY CHEAPER....ALOT OF PPL ARE MOVEING OUT OF HERE & GOING UP NORTH
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: INKSTINCT003, *Made You A Hater*, david, *CADILLAC D, *lowbikeon20z, 59IMPALAon24s, SOUND OF REVENGE, *jefe de jefes*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 18 2008, 07:44 PM~11638130
> *anybody goin  to 112 tonight
> *


its raining


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 07:51 PM~11638186
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INKSTINCT003, Made You A Hater, david, CADILLAC D, lowbikeon20z, 59IMPALAon24s, SOUND OF REVENGE, jefe de jefes
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MADE YOU A HATER, CADILLAC D 

WAS GOOD!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 18 2008, 07:56 PM~11638261
> *MADE YOU A HATER, CADILLAC D
> 
> WAS GOOD!!
> *


the hood


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 18 2008, 04:51 PM~11638186
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INKSTINCT003, Made You A Hater, david, CADILLAC D, lowbikeon20z, 59IMPALAon24s, SOUND OF REVENGE, jefe de jefes
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

JUST BUILD THIS ONE FOR THE FUCK OF IT.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 18 2008, 07:44 PM~11638130
> *anybody goin  to 112 tonight
> *


I ANT TO SURE NOW?????MAYBE YES MAYBE NO


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 18 2008, 04:56 PM~11638261
> *MADE YOU A HATER, CADILLAC D
> 
> WAS GOOD!!
> *



CHILLIN ***** AT THE CRIB ITS RAINING NO HANGOUT 4 ME


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 04:59 PM~11638293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS RAW AS FUCK


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 18 2008, 07:58 PM~11638279
> *the hood
> *


 LOL WHEN THA NEXT BREWSKIE NIGHT PREZ!!! THA CLUB NEEDING ONE OF THOSE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 18 2008, 05:02 PM~11638324
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS RAW AS FUCK
> *


  THANKS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 07:59 PM~11638293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!
WOW!!!!!!!!!!
:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THAT SHITS RAW ASS FUCK!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 07:59 PM~11638293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROPZ


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: creepin cutty, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Made You A Hater*, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *CADILLAC D*, DRòN, *INKSTINCT003*

:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 18 2008, 06:59 PM~11638301
> *I ANT TO SURE NOW?????MAYBE YES MAYBE NO
> *


dam rain this bullshit oh well next week then


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 07:59 PM~11638293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS SOOOOOOOOOO CLEAN!! AND ITS FROM DOWN SOUTH!!!

ITS GONNA MAKE ME CRY!LOL :worship: :worship: :tears: 
BEAUTIFUL COLOR TRANSITION! STILL LOOKS WET TOO!
THE RIMS CAME OUT AWESOME!
IS IT GONNA BE PART OF THE LOWLIFE FAMILY???????? :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 18 2008, 08:07 PM~11638373
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: creepin cutty, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Made You A Hater, 81_Monte_Pimpin, CADILLAC D, DRòN, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


WUZZA HOMIE!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: 

I JUST WANNA SMOKE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 18 2008, 08:08 PM~11638377
> *dam rain this bullshit oh well next week then
> *


PEOPLE!!! ITS NOT RAINING DOWN SOUTH???
HE HE HE ... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 18 2008, 08:08 PM~11638377
> *dam rain this bullshit oh well next week then
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 18 2008, 05:09 PM~11638385
> *THAT SHIT IS SOOOOOOOOOO CLEAN!! AND ITS FROM DOWN SOUTH!!!
> 
> ITS GONNA MAKE ME CRY!LOL :worship:  :worship:  :tears:
> ...


  LOWLYFE ALL DAY


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 07:59 PM~11638293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 08:16 PM~11638446
> * LOWLYFE ALL DAY
> *


WAHOOOO!!! LOWLYFE GOT A G-BODY!!!
AWW??
LOWLYFES OFFICIAL FIRST G-BODY!!!!!!
:tears: :tears: :tears: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 18 2008, 05:17 PM~11638449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 08:16 PM~11638446
> * LOWLYFE ALL DAY
> *


HEY!!! WANNA PUT SUM NEON LIGHTS IN IT?????
LMAO!!
:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

JUST JOKIN!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 18 2008, 05:20 PM~11638482
> *HEY!!! WANNA PUT SUM NEON LIGHTS IN IT?????
> LMAO!!
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 WELL I JUST BUILD IT ON MY TIME OFF IM REALLY NOT ALL IN TO IT I LOVE MY 300 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 18 2008, 08:10 PM~11638397
> *WUZZA HOMIE!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...



chillin...just got home from the hospital, my ol girl had surgery...


watson, wut fool....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 08:23 PM~11638495
> *:0 WELL I JUST BUILD IT ON MY TIME OFF IM REALLY NOT ALL IN TO IT I LOVE MY 300 MORE :biggrin:
> *


WAT!!! R U SERIOUS!! WATS WRONG WIT U!! 
I'LL TAKE IT!! SINCE I THINK IM MORE INLOVE WIT IT ALREADY THAN U!!
LMAO!!!
U WANNA TRADE????? U CAN KEEP MA NEON!!!!
I'LL MAKE A NEW NEON FOR DAT REGAL!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 18 2008, 08:24 PM~11638505
> *chillin...just got home from the hospital, my ol girl had surgery...
> watson, wut fool....
> *


AWW? WELL AS LONG AS SHE OK, THATS ALL DAT MATTERS....
LATERS!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 18 2008, 08:24 PM~11638505
> *chillin...just got home from the hospital, my ol girl had surgery...
> watson, wut fool....
> *


CHILLING MAN


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

you gon go tonight...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 18 2008, 08:31 PM~11638552
> *you gon go tonight...
> *


I ANT SURE


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

it aint rainin over here no mo...fuck it ima ride...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tonyy305, *81_Monte_Pimpin*, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, SOUND OF REVENGE, Capone-Designs
YO IM DEEPING NOW CALL ME IF U WANN ROLL HOMIE


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

it stop rainin here to watson u still aint here from lo


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

waz up 2 all im bored as hell witin for sum1 2 die lol :loco:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YO DOC,MADE YOU A HATER.....HOPE YALL GO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

caprice ridah

ILL BE OUT THERE HOMIE...GOING NOW


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

im goin to see if i head out there


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 17 2008, 03:00 PM~11626846
> *BACK BUMPER REGAL FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


whats the inches its hitting


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fantasma loco, SOUND OF REVENGE, 2-Face '64

what up ROLLERZ


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Guys check this crazy ass runner on the video below

Crazy ass Runner


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Stop posting shit up and build that damn cuttlass. I wanna see it on the streets.
:angry: Stop playing around Charcoal.

El GRAN FANTASMA LOCO hno: :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 04:59 PM~11638293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: what tire u runnin out back


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THE REGAL CAME OUT BAD AS FUCK "D" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Sep 18 2008, 07:38 PM~11639090
> *Stop posting shit up and build that damn cuttlass. I wanna see it on the streets.
> :angry: Stop playing around Charcoal.
> 
> ...


Ivan. . . bring my Imapala out. How bout that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

dont worry its coming


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*5 13'S WITH TIRES GOOD CONDITION SLIGHTLY RUSTED ITS A PERFECT PRACTICE RIM LOL.... will sell TODAY only for $150 or trade FOR SOME 14'S STANDARDS... INTERESTED HOLLA AT ME *


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 18 2008, 04:02 PM~11638324
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS RAW AS FUCK
> *





nice regal.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

"Guten Morgen Miami"


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 18 2008, 04:59 PM~11638293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see ya david bitch is nice came out clean  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

good morning yall *****'s


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 07:52 AM~11643076
> *good morning yall *****'s
> 
> 
> ...


THE SCHIT I LIKES waht a good :biggrin:  morning wake up


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

WTF happened 2 all da riders dat were going 2 da hangout last nite???????? Dont let a lil rain scare yall next time :biggrin:  Props 2 da few ****** dat showed up


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 18 2008, 06:42 PM~11639122
> *nice :biggrin:  what tire u runnin out back
> *


thanks 285/25/22


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody ridn to towers to nite


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

dam ghost town in this bitch


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

so when's the next ride out?....or something?... uffin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HATIAN 305!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
SO HOW WAS IT THURSDAY NITE??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 19 2008, 05:00 PM~11645777
> *so when's the next ride out?....or something?... uffin:
> *


"***** WHO DAT"????
LMAO

***** WE DAT!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

BEST CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION!!!! :0 
BEST OF SHOW!!! :0 
BEST PAINT!!!! :biggrin: 
BEST INTERIOR!!!!  
BEST DISPLAY!!!!!
HYDROLICS!!!!
CAR HOPPIN!!
C'MON LOWRIDERS!!! LETS MAKE DIS HAPPEN!!!
MAKE A STATEMENT!!!
SHOW EM WAT U BOUT!!!

LAST BUT NOT LEAST.........
BEST FEMALE RIDE!!!! :0 
YEEEAAAHHHHH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

last nite was died but w.e. I only took 2 pic's


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 19 2008, 03:09 PM~11645832
> *BEST CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION!!!! :0
> BEST OF SHOW!!! :0
> BEST PAINT!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, linearone, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*
:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: what up fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 19 2008, 05:07 PM~11645820
> *HATIAN 305!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> SO HOW WAS IT THURSDAY NITE??
> *


 :angry:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 03:12 PM~11645859
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, linearone, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, GuCcIcRoWnViC
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: what up fool
> *




*CHILLIN FOOL U ALREADY KNO MA *****!!!



WUT IT DOOOOO EDDY WUTS POPPIN??? HOWS DA BABY FOOL??*


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 05:11 PM~11645850
> *last nite was died but w.e. I only took 2 pic's
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMM, IT WAS DEAD!! 
LMAO.....
MAYBE NEXT WEEK?? IF IT AINT RAINING???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 19 2008, 05:13 PM~11645873
> *DAMMMM, IT WAS DEAD!!
> LMAO.....
> MAYBE NEXT WEEK?? IF IT AINT RAINING???
> ...


who know's???????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

props to that niggga from ""LOWLYFE" with the kandy green/gold flip flop jeep shiiiiiiit wettttttttttttttttttter than a motherfucker


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 05:21 PM~11645927
> *props to that niggga from ""LOWLYFE" with the kandy green/gold flip flop jeep shiiiiiiit wettttttttttttttttttter than a motherfucker
> *


LMAO..... YEAH ,ITS REALLY NICE....


:thumbsup: 

LOWLYFE DEFFINTLY REP'S FOR DOWN SOUTH'!
ALL THEY RIDES ARE NICE..LOOKIN WETTT.
LOL.


----------



## Capone-Designs (Sep 16, 2008)

For Sale or Trade.....make an offer...........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 10:52 AM~11643076
> *good morning yall *****'s
> 
> 
> ...


up in smoke tour...great concert...was watchin it not that long ago :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

whats everybody doin tonite last nite was dead as fuk at 112 dam rain scared everybody off


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C2.jpg
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C3.jpg
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C4.jpg
FOR SALE 3500 OBO CALL 305-505-1788


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 19 2008, 02:33 PM~11645999
> *For Sale or Trade.....make an offer...........
> 
> 
> ...


how much u looking to get for the 63


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 19 2008, 06:04 PM~11646257
> *http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C2.jpg
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C3.jpg
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l297/VANE2883/C4.jpg
> ...


 :biggrin: nice box


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 18 2008, 09:31 PM~11640292
> *Ivan. . . bring my Imapala out. How bout that!!! :biggrin:
> *


NEVER!!! Shit your closer than me...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WASUP D! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 19 2008, 04:32 PM~11646945
> *WASUP D! LOL :biggrin:
> *




CHILLEN ***** HERE BORED AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

I FEEL U JUST GOT BACK FROM WORK


WAS GOOD Made You A Hater


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 19 2008, 07:38 PM~11647001
> *I FEEL U JUST GOT BACK FROM WORK
> WAS GOOD Made You A Hater
> *


you :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1Ace, Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY, baggin4life


What it dew Aces :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WATSON THIS IS 4 YOU :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, Chevy210,  massacre


:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11647308
> *:biggrin: WATSON THIS IS 4 YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it ant showing


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 05:41 PM~11647459
> *it ant showing
> *


HERE YOU GO


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater

:wave: HOLA :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 08:41 PM~11647459
> *it ant showing
> *


it ant showing that shit is BIG AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 08:45 PM~11647491
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11647556
> *FOREVER HATED COMING SOON :biggrin:
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g242/Baq...ice/NEWWHIP.jpg
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g242/Baq...ice/NEWLAC4.jpg
> *


white boy you fucking up :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SOUND OF REVENGE :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1ST ROUND DRAFT PICK


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2008, 08:58 PM~11647603
> *1ST ROUND DRAFT PICK
> *


 :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

FOREVER HATED COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 19 2008, 05:57 PM~11647591
> *white boy you fucking up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

PINK86REGAL :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 09:00 PM~11647621
> *FOREVER HATED COMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 19 2008, 06:06 PM~11647650
> *PINK86REGAL :wave:
> *


wuzza ni99a where da weed at?

4 Members: PINK86REGAL, *CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY,* CALVIN

ay ladies.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 19 2008, 07:00 PM~11647619
> *:0
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 08:44 PM~11647484
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


helllllllllll ya bet that.....niggga she tight work I had her on my old myspace page but i lost my p.w. anywayz I cant never find here page fool...u know here myspace link?????


here's some old pic's of here :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 06:00 PM~11647621
> *FOREVER HATED COMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so much hate in this world! lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 06:21 PM~11647782
> *helllllllllll ya bet that.....niggga she tight work I had her on my old myspace page but i lost my p.w. anywayz I cant never find here page fool...u know here myspace link?????
> here's some old pic's of here  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



lol ni99a u r fuckin crazy!! thats a whole lot of lovin watson! :uh: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2008, 05:58 PM~11647603
> *1ST ROUND DRAFT PICK
> *


Car Club: 1st round draft pick :0 

Somebody is going to the big leagues and bringing some top contenders!!! 
:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

NEW C.C. NOW ACCEPTING PEOPLE WITH GMs


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 06:32 PM~11647860
> *lol ni99a u r fuckin crazy!! thats a whole lot of lovin watson! :uh:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 07:21 PM~11647782
> *helllllllllll ya bet that.....niggga she tight work I had her on my old myspace page but i lost my p.w. anywayz I cant never find here page fool...u know here myspace link?????
> here's some old pic's of here  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


now thats a BIG BODY FOR YALL CADDI LOVERS.!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 09:32 PM~11647860
> *lol ni99a u r fuckin crazy!! thats a whole lot of lovin watson! :uh:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


ya man she tight work...one I be telling ppl I like big girls they be thing I like tham female's who are nasty with rolls & shit everything hang all over the place...Im picky they gott be tight work,hipps,ass,arms gott be nice I hate one there arms be haveing to much fat & shit & there Stomach gott be just rite not to big...I hate one I see a female out & the street & there Stomach be have rite on top of there puss & they think it's cute & shit anywayz ya man they gott be tight work with it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 19 2008, 10:03 PM~11648116
> *now thats a BIG BODY FOR YALL CADDI LOVERS.!!!
> *


naw cuzo she tight work....she like a box chevy...I seen female's that will make 3 of her


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo doc were you got that pic of that chick


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Sep 19 2008, 06:21 PM~11647782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU LIKE EM THICK N GREASY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11648207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU LIKE EM THICK N GREASY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :biggrin: man they gott be tight with it


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 07:17 PM~11648242
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :biggrin: man they gott be tight with it
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 10:19 PM~11648270
> *:biggrin:
> *


this how you like ur woman doc....all tatted up :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 07:33 PM~11648388
> *this how you like ur woman doc....all tatted up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A HOT CHICK RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 19 2008, 10:40 PM~11648437
> *NOW THATS A HOT CHICK RIGHT THERE!
> *


ya homie kat cute


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

caprice ridah


post pic's from 2night


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 07:33 PM~11648388
> *this how you like ur woman doc....all tatted up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SHE LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 09:45 PM~11648480
> *caprice ridah
> post pic's from 2night
> *


i fell a sleep i just woke up bout 20 min ago so never made it no were


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

fuck it im keepn it lol







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

watson im gettn some cash tomorrow so im lookin for that 16 inch cylinder 4 now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 19 2008, 10:49 PM~11648504
> *fuck it im keepn  it lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 4sho niggga got all u need are 2 or 3 things & go put tham 14's back on & you good


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 19 2008, 07:46 PM~11648489
> *SHE LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


thats my division right there!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 19 2008, 10:52 PM~11648532
> *watson im gettn some cash tomorrow so im lookin for that 16 inch cylinder 4 now
> *


 :biggrin: shit fool you good....I need a pump,3 batteries,8" cylinders & than ill be happy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 20 2008, 12:01 AM~11649008
> *thats my division right there!
> *


 :biggrin: what up fool......keep it real u know u tattood up a few big girls before


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 09:25 PM~11649178
> *:biggrin: what up fool......keep it real u know u tattood up a few big girls before
> 
> 
> ...


lmao wtf!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 19 2008, 09:58 PM~11649408
> *lmao wtf!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 20 2008, 12:58 AM~11649408
> *lmao wtf!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 20 2008, 04:01 AM~11650170
> *
> *


my boy here likes them big to we got pic.s :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

i see you HEAVErollerz90


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 20 2008, 11:12 AM~11650831
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good homie :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

sweet home hialeah

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 10:33 PM~11648388
> *this how you like ur woman doc....all tatted up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

I woke up this morning with the news that Majestics is coming to miami. I want to congrats those that are going to start Majestics. I wish you guys good luck.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 19 2008, 08:44 PM~11647960
> *Car Club: 1st round draft pick  :0
> 
> Somebody is going to the big leagues and bringing some top contenders!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 09:25 PM~11649178
> *:biggrin: what up fool......keep it real u know u tattood up a few big girls before
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is NASTY :barf: :burn: i use to work with some ni99az that had pics of her in a party shubbin a big ol dildo in that "butterfly" :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

PURPLE GETTING LOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

SMOOTH OPERATOR COMING SOON 2 A HANG OUT NEAR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

who dose he look like :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 20 2008, 12:06 PM~11651864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ummmm.. JOSE a.k.a. switchitter ??? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

The Bishop is coming to a city near you!!!! Just painted the rims today.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2008, 11:44 AM~11651747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UNA COLOMBIANA PORFAVOR


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 20 2008, 01:15 PM~11652171
> *The Bishop is coming to a city near you!!!! Just painted the rims today.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 20 2008, 04:23 PM~11652194
> *LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. im gonna start painting the insides tomorrow. So I will be posting pics all week.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 20 2008, 05:50 AM~11650428
> *my boy here likes them big to we got pic.s :biggrin:
> *


lol... NO !!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 20 2008, 12:12 PM~11651891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ......WTF ????................LOL...... damn !!!...i feel special...lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 20 2008, 11:50 AM~11650940
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up freak...you driveing the towncar yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 20 2008, 12:41 PM~11651133
> *that bitch is NASTY  :barf:  :burn:  i use to work with some ni99az that had pics of her in a party shubbin a big ol dildo in that "butterfly"  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 20 2008, 03:00 PM~11651829
> *PURPLE GETTING LOOSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chopppin nice work like all wayz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 20 2008, 04:15 PM~11652171
> *The Bishop is coming to a city near you!!!! Just painted the rims today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *Made You A Hater*, monte 88
what up cuzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 20 2008, 03:21 PM~11652715
> *:0  :0  :0 ......WTF ????................LOL...... damn !!!...i feel special...lol
> *



dont feel special!!! lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 20 2008, 06:46 PM~11652785
> *dont feel special!!! lol
> *


WAS GOOD 4 TONITE FOOL! JUST GOT 0FF WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 20 2008, 07:13 PM~11652880
> *WAS GOOD 4 TONITE FOOL! JUST GOT 0FF WORK  :biggrin:
> *


go back to work :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 20 2008, 03:17 PM~11652698
> *lol... NO !!!!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11653105
> *:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11653105
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats my dog :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 20 2008, 07:15 PM~11652891
> *go back to work :biggrin:
> *


LOL NAW RATHER GO 2MORROW AT 12 NOON LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11653105
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMM!!!! JOSE!!! THEY DID U DURTYYYYY!!!!!!
LMAO!!!!!
I DIDNT KNOW U GET DOWN LIKE DAT!!!!
LMAO!!!

***** WHO DAT????
***** WE DAT!!!
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 20 2008, 04:15 PM~11652171
> *The Bishop is coming to a city near you!!!! Just painted the rims today.
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT WORK.... HOMIE. :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 10:06 PM~11648142
> *ya man she tight work...one I be telling ppl I like big girls they be thing I like tham female's who are nasty with rolls & shit everything hang all over the place...Im picky they  gott be tight work,hipps,ass,arms gott be nice I hate one there arms be haveing to much fat & shit & there Stomach gott be just rite not to big...I hate one I see a female out & the street & there Stomach be have rite on top of there puss & they think it's cute & shit anywayz ya man they gott be tight work with it  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. U GUYS ARE A TRIP!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

***** WHO DAT????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MY SAT. NIGHT....
LMAO


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

anybody doin pinstripin downsouth.. ??


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good switch hitter...i see you workin that thang....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 20 2008, 05:46 PM~11652785
> *dont feel special!!! lol
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE.............


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:0 


















commin' soon..... :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

and......










:biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 20 2008, 11:44 PM~11655091
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


\


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 20 2008, 10:28 PM~11654003
> *LOL.. U GUYS ARE A TRIP!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up mia.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo doc...I got that chick myspace link & i a rawww video clip of her if u wann see it :biggrin: she's one of the top payd bbw/full figured woman & tha Adult World


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11655091
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


that thang is looking real nice luis sell me the elco when you're done :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11655091
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 20 2008, 11:44 PM~11655091
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WHATS GOOD DADE AND BROWARD......


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE *

_*Pioneer DEH-P2900MP CD/AM/FM/MP3/IPOD w/ Pioneer CD-IB1002 ipod adapter*_

practicly brand new, not even a year old, i had it in my project ride which was hardly ever drivin so it really is new. it requires the module picture below to play an IPOD, so it plugs directly to an ipod.

















**$90 FIRM*.

_*Sony Xplod 5inch 3 ways*_

BRAND NEW box never been opened. 









*30$ FIRM*
or add 2 matching USED (were in the project car for those same 8 months) for $40


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sell me the ipod adapter


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

QUE BOLA MIAMI?!?!
Anyone hitting up countyline on saturday?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Sep 20 2008, 11:17 PM~11654497
> *anybody doin pinstripin downsouth.. ??
> *


MO AKA~RoLl1NReGaL~ from Rollin cc.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 21 2008, 03:15 PM~11657763
> *sell me the ipod adapter
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 21 2008, 01:14 PM~11658052
> *MO AKA~RoLl1NReGaL~ from Rollin cc.
> 
> 
> ...



drop it off at my house


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 20 2008, 08:54 PM~11654719
> *WHAT UP HOMIE.............
> *



wuzzup dawg


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11655091
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks nice.......


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

still got this left


----------



## baggin4life (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 21 2008, 03:52 PM~11658768
> *still got this left
> 
> 
> ...


wat do u want for the pistons and wat size are they and for the ground disconnect


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

pistons are 8" chrome 50
the disconect 30 its pending sale though

top coil over cups 20
standard cups 20
springs 40


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

also got a rear big body bumper also pendin sale but im aksin 50 and got the skirts too


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

how bout them Dolphins !!!


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

showing a lil of the big body 4 mami


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY knows about the hang out at the hard rock cafe on saturdays


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

any body got a 16 inch cylinder i need one asap


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 21 2008, 07:23 PM~11658934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 21 2008, 07:23 PM~11658934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TITO ANSWER YOUR PM


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what yall think of this


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 21 2008, 05:21 PM~11659295
> *what yall think of this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: NEEDS TO BE A TWO DOOR WITH A WORKING TOP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 21 2008, 08:33 PM~11659383
> *:thumbsdown: NEEDS TO BE A TWO DOOR WITH A WORKING TOP
> *


  I was thing the same thing


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 21 2008, 08:21 PM~11659295
> *what yall think of this
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN That is horrible :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Finished mi Plasticosssss.......


























































This is getting wrapped tomorrow.... HEHEHEHE!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

By the way this is all Ultra 7000 for those who know about paint. And this isnt clear coated yet because its going to Dre tomorrow to get Airbrushed. Every piece is getting airbrushed..... hno: hno: hno: hno: 

And the clear is Ultra 7000 so you can all see what real wet looks like. :biggrin: 


























































OOOOOOOHHHH!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 Members: MAAANDO, *INKSTINCT003*, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn

The plasticos are ready for you nikkuh......


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 21 2008, 06:45 PM~11659941
> *3 Members: MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> The plasticos are ready for you nikkuh......
> *


DALE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11659900
> *By the way this is all Ultra 7000 for those who know about paint. And this isnt clear coated yet because its going to Dre tomorrow to get Airbrushed. Every piece is getting airbrushed..... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> And the clear is Ultra 7000 so you can all see what real wet looks like.  :biggrin:
> ...



DAMMM!! DAT DASH LOOKIN GOOD!!!</span>
<span style=\'colorrange\'>ME LIKE!!! CLASSY!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 21 2008, 07:23 PM~11658934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 21 2008, 09:37 PM~11659859
> *Finished mi Plasticosssss.......
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMES !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jose (SwitchHitter)

check it out homie...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 21 2008, 10:37 PM~11660410
> *Jose (SwitchHitter)
> 
> check it out homie...
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 21 2008, 07:37 PM~11660410
> *Jose (SwitchHitter)
> 
> check it out homie...
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: .....Yeah i know that shit is mad nice !...I saw it on the 93-96 fleetwood fest...Thinking of selling my woody one...and getting that one.. :cheesy:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

wanted 22s or 24s that fit roadmaster/impala/caprice will trade for fourwheeler and xbox 360 wanted asap


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 21 2008, 06:42 PM~11659900
> *By the way this is all Ultra 7000 for those who know about paint. And this isnt clear coated yet because its going to Dre tomorrow to get Airbrushed. Every piece is getting airbrushed..... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> And the clear is Ultra 7000 so you can all see what real wet looks like.  :biggrin:
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 21 2008, 03:15 PM~11657763
> *sell me the ipod adapter
> *


$40 lemme kno.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good Morning Miami


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Wassup Purp? :0


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i got a VIAIR 350 100% DUTY CYCLE IN NEW CONDITION FOR 135.00 OBO 954 591-3246


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 21 2008, 08:56 PM~11661206
> *wanted 22s or 24s that fit roadmaster/impala/caprice will trade for fourwheeler and xbox 360 wanted asap
> *


i got 22s stagered but looking for $1000 :biggrin:


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

selling 6 brand new never used 1150 cca 31 series batterys.
reason for selling is i'm not going to finish my car anytime soon 
so i rather sell them then have them go bad just sitting there and i could also use the cash. price is $450 i paid over $500. I also have a brand new black magic piston pump tank set up never been used. $250 is asking price. reason for selling that is i now plan on going 2 to the nose instead of one piston. I'm in broward and items are priced to sell fast. pm me for any other info 

I also have other things like cylinders ,hoses , pumpheads , just hit me up


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2008, 04:39 PM~11658465
> *wuzzup dawg
> *


I'M STILL THINKING ON IT.. BUT HOWS MY HOMIE FROM DADE....MIAMI HAVING ANYMORE PICNICS THIS YEAR


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 22 2008, 10:11 AM~11664443
> *I'M STILL THINKING ON IT.. BUT HOWS MY HOMIE FROM DADE....MIAMI HAVING ANYMORE PICNICS THIS YEAR
> *



cool cool and i dont think anything else for this year...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2008, 12:12 PM~11664451
> *cool cool and i dont think anything else for this year...
> *


I'LL HIT U UP TONITE ON THE PM TO LET U KNOW WHATS CRACKN....I LUV THE MONTE..TIGHT ASS CAR BRO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 22 2008, 10:17 AM~11664480
> *I'LL HIT U UP TONITE ON THE PM TO LET U KNOW WHATS CRACKN....I LUV THE MONTE..TIGHT ASS CAR BRO
> *



thanx bro


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

purple be getting loose with that gun :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 22 2008, 07:00 AM~11663251
> *Wassup Purp? :0
> *


sup homie


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 22 2008, 11:25 AM~11665091
> *purple be getting loose with that gun  :thumbsup:
> *


i know i might have to do a lil something something on my car


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

cono ni99a been lost ALTIMAS FINEST :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 22 2008, 02:30 PM~11665143
> *i know i might have to do a lil something something on my car
> *


shit you would be a fool not toooo :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

U too Danny?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: str8lowriding


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i know this is out of place anybody interested in an rx-7 askin $1300 obo tryin sell it so i can sum wat finish my lolo let me know


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, KING 305, downsouthplaya, HEAVErollerz90, Expensive Taste, *INKSTINCT003*, DAILY RIDA

:wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

If anybody knows anything about a 2 tone red/silver blazer on 20s please let me know. Vehicle is 98-01 He did a hit and run on one of my boys. Accident happened in Hialeah..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Sep 22 2008, 01:44 PM~11666395
> *If anybody knows anything about a 2 tone red/silver blazer on 20s please let me know. Vehicle is 98-01 He did a hit and run on one of my boys. Accident happened in Hialeah..
> *


thats fuked up but even if i knew where he was at i wont say nuthin...sorry bruh name of da game yo boy need to look for him and u know da rest


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11664214
> *i got 22s stagered but looking for $1000  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 22 2008, 01:14 PM~11666084
> *i know this is out of place anybody interested in an rx-7  askin $1300 obo tryin sell it so i can sum wat finish my lolo let me know
> 
> 
> ...


whats done to it anymore pics?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 22 2008, 04:08 PM~11666747
> *whats done to it anymore pics?
> *


cross drill rotors all way around 13b motor 5 spd strut bars on front and back runs good need front bumper and headlights


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 22 2008, 04:08 PM~11666747
> *whats done to it anymore pics?
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

M.Fuentes, *SOUND OF REVENGE*


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Sep 22 2008, 01:44 PM~11666395
> *If anybody knows anything about a 2 tone red/silver blazer on 20s please let me know. Vehicle is 98-01 He did a hit and run on one of my boys. Accident happened in Hialeah..
> *



I SWEAR 2 GOD I SAW THAT SHIT 2DAY ON 37 ST BY APPELBEES


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Sep 22 2008, 04:44 PM~11666395
> *If anybody knows anything about a 2 tone red/silver blazer on 20s please let me know. Vehicle is 98-01 He did a hit and run on one of my boys. Accident happened in Hialeah..
> *


2 door or 4 door? anything else special about it? is it now damaged sumwhere?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, *SWITCHITTER*

WUZ UP ***** :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 22 2008, 08:57 PM~11671555
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf happened white boy?!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 22 2008, 08:57 PM~11671555
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lmao... updating to 28's...... :rofl:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good Morning Miami.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 22 2008, 08:57 PM~11671555
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Sep 22 2008, 10:09 AM~11664433
> *selling 6 brand new never used 1150 cca 31 series batterys.
> reason for selling is i'm not going to finish my car anytime soon
> so i rather sell them then have them go bad just sitting there and i could also use the cash. price is $450 i paid over $500. I also have a brand new black magic piston pump tank set up never been used. $250 is asking price. reason for selling that is i now plan on going 2 to the nose instead of one piston. I'm in broward and items are priced to sell fast. pm me for any other info
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 SALE 22s. VERY CHUNKY TIRES 700 OBO FWD


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*Got a buncha shit i need to get rid of....*


got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian dumps steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.


reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.

14" pistons all black. $60 obo.

one 14x6 rim . has rust... but its good for spare. 
one 14x6 rim cut for booty kit. center is painted white.
shoot me an offer on both of them.

quick ground disconnect wit 10 ft 4 gauge wire ( BRAND NEW ) $30

1/2" port ProHopper block with a # 9 Marz gear. $50 obo

i got some more shit laying around the garage ill post as i find more shit.
ill post pics asap.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

also got misc fittings . mostly 1/2 fittings.

also the 1/2 block is plumbed wit a 1/2 elbow and check valve.

and i also got some chrome tanks. $15


----------



## Lady63 (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder why people hate on others when you can't or don't have what we do. Rather than spending your looser time on trying to break into people's rides and hating just because you aint got it. 

Go get and fix up your own shit. And leave others alone.

But it don't matter. If you hate on it "NOW" and it aint shit. Wait till it comes out for real. Looking really "NICE". 
It's going to eat your hearts out! 

.........................Dont "ENVY" Now, "ENVY" Then..................................
Coming Soon! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady63_@Sep 23 2008, 09:11 AM~11674513
> *I wonder why people hate on others when you can't or don't have what we do. Rather than spending your looser time on trying to break into people's rides and hating just because you aint got it.
> 
> Go get and fix up your own shit. And leave others alone.
> ...


huh?? what r u talkin bout?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 22 2008, 11:57 PM~11671555
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

wtf is this doing on the 2nd page :biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 23 2008, 01:39 AM~11672551
> *lmao... updating to 28's...... :rofl:
> *


WAT!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I DONT BELIEVE YA! IMA CALL U! 
DALE WHITE GIRL....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MY BOY SELLIN HIS CUTLASS ON 13Z HAS PISTONS N SPRINGS ALL AROUND,RACK AND HOSES RAN... FOR MORE INFO HIT EM UP ASKING PRICE IS 1,500 OBO
CALL HIM FOR MORE INFO - THOMAS - 786-970-4174


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT ALL THIS EXCEPT THE GROUND DISCONNECT ITS SOLD.



















AND THIS BIG BODY BACK BUMPER GOT A DENT IN THE MIDDLE COULD BE COVERED WITH A BOOTY KIT... NO I DONT GOT THE TRIMS FOR IT 50


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 22 2008, 11:57 PM~11671555
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all gold DAYTON :0


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 22 2008, 03:14 PM~11666084
> *i know this is out of place anybody interested in an rx-7  askin $1300 obo tryin sell it so i can sum wat finish my lolo let me know
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 22 2008, 08:57 PM~11671555
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

My boy Dre got down today on some of my plastics. He is killin this right now.....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 23 2008, 02:10 PM~11677093
> *all gold DAYTON :0
> *


lol....you clowning white boy !... but its all gold chinas for me.... :biggrin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

sellin a 93 frame 








askin 1,500


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11680181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 23 2008, 07:16 PM~11680181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice and wett u runnin adapters in front?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11680181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HATIAN 305 HOPPER!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

KONG -FU PANDA !!!! AKA STR8LOWS

WHERE YA BEEN??
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WASUP FRANK WUSUP MO


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 23 2008, 08:16 PM~11680181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
DAM DAT BITCH IS SERIOUS FOOL... MAD PROPS 2 DA OWNER*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11680609
> *HATIAN 305 HOPPER!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


chilling like alwayz


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 23 2008, 10:31 AM~11674252
> *Got a buncha shit i need to get rid of....
> got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian  dumps  steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
> reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.
> ...





> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 23 2008, 10:40 AM~11674318
> *also got misc fittings . mostly #8 and 1/2 fittings.
> 
> also the 1/2 block is plumbed wit a 1/2 elbow and check valve.
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MIC CHECK
ONE, TWO!
TESTIN...TESTIN.. 

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  
I GOT CHA"


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CHEESBURGER FOR BREAKFAST ANYONE  :biggrin: MORNING MIA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 23 2008, 07:48 PM~11680625
> *KONG -FU PANDA !!!! AKA STR8LOWS
> 
> WHERE YA BEEN??
> ...


chillin at the crib on the job hunt.....and u how u been


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 23 2008, 08:32 PM~11680432
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes, please bring it back!


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Aug 13 2008, 01:12 PM~11333671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still have this grill


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Aug 13 2008, 01:14 PM~11333691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and this


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: creepin cutty, ALTIMAS FINEST, *INKSTINCT003*

WATS GOOD HOMIE?!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:10 AM~11685609
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: creepin cutty, ALTIMAS FINEST, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


chillin bro. here at the shop like always. hows things with you


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

pretty good bro...savin some $$...i might get another tat in december...lets see


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 23 2008, 10:31 AM~11674252
> *
> TTT*


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Sep 24 2008, 10:09 AM~11685594
> *still have this grill
> *


is that for a big body if so pm me with a price


----------



## Topcat25 (Sep 24, 2008)

Check out http://yourwhip.com its a New awesome site!!!!!! you can create car clubs and create personal member page example page http://yourwhip.com/badknight Show Off Your Whip 24/7


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Topcat25_@Sep 24 2008, 11:52 AM~11686461
> *Check out http://yourwhip.com its a New awesome site!!!!!! you can create car clubs and create personal member page example page http://yourwhip.com/badknight Show Off Your Whip 24/7
> 
> 
> ...


hell no !!!.......LAY IT LOW # 1 !!!!..................lmao.. :rofl:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: creepin cutty, 99 LINCOLN, *DOUBLE-O*
 WATS GOOD O?


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 24 2008, 12:00 PM~11686530
> *hell no !!!.......LAY IT LOW # 1 !!!!..................lmao.. :rofl:
> *


i agree.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 24 2008, 02:43 PM~11686382
> *is that for a big body if so pm me with a price
> *


do u do house calls on small pieces???


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 24 2008, 01:07 PM~11687170
> *do u do house calls on small pieces???
> *


you got a pm


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

i got a big body cadillac for parts and it run good


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 24 2008, 01:15 PM~11687255
> *i got a big body cadillac for parts and it run good
> *


save me the pieces i need and ill buy em off you whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite boiah!


----------



## chino83 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 23 2008, 04:58 PM~11678166
> *My boy Dre got down today on some of my plastics. He is killin this right now.....
> 
> 
> ...


  yo that shit looks bad ass good one Dre :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Sep 24 2008, 10:09 AM~11685594
> *still have this grill
> *


price for the grill?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

im looking for any chrome undies u may have for a g body for the front already have my rear just need lower a-arms,upper ,sway bar,center links, end links,etc let me know what u have


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11659900
> *By the way this is all Ultra 7000 for those who know about paint. And this isnt clear coated yet because its going to Dre tomorrow to get Airbrushed. Every piece is getting airbrushed..... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> And the clear is Ultra 7000 so you can all see what real wet looks like.  :biggrin:
> ...



Do you know where I can get some hardener for some Ultra7000? I got a gallon of clear brand new but I'm missing the hardener.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 24 2008, 06:01 PM~11688326
> *im looking for any chrome undies u may have for a g body for the front already have my rear just need  lower a-arms,upper ,sway bar,center links, end links,etc let me know what u have
> *


look in vehicle parts in the classifieds...always some 1 selling gbody chrome


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 24 2008, 06:01 PM~11688326
> *im looking for any chrome undies u may have for a g body for the front already have my rear just need  lower a-arms,upper ,sway bar,center links, end links,etc let me know what u have
> *


*If interested I got*:
-Chrome drive shaft balanced w/ new U-joints *$175*
-Chromed and reinforced rear end housing *$350*
-Chromed spindles (but metal not smoothed out before it was chromed) *$75*
All are G-body parts


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 24 2008, 11:22 AM~11685223
> *yes, please bring it back!
> *


the new owner might...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 24 2008, 05:26 PM~11687991
> *save me the pieces i need and ill buy em off you whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite boiah!
> *


x2 whiteboy i tod u what i need :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, LOWinFLA, SpLiFf4, chackbayplaya, caprice ridah, chevyboy01, *MISTAKE*
TAS COMIENDO PINGA


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WASSUP OPA LOCKA???
WHOS RYDIN" TONITE??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 24 2008, 04:00 PM~11688871
> *
> WASSUP OPA LOCKA???
> WHOS RYDIN" TONITE??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ GOOD MAMI. SHIT AINT LOOKING TOO PRETTY OUT THERE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 23 2008, 07:25 PM~11680320
> *nice and wett u runnin adapters in front?
> *


yea i had to put them on in the front to be able to put on the cap in the center


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*, david, *MISTAKE*, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, Martian, chackbayplaya, legacylac, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, SpLiFf4, chevyboy01

:wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Sep 23 2008, 08:33 PM~11681257
> *
> DAM DAT BITCH IS SERIOUS FOOL... MAD PROPS 2 DA OWNER
> *


THANKS *****


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 24 2008, 07:01 PM~11688886
> *WUZ GOOD MAMI. SHIT AINT LOOKING TOO PRETTY OUT THERE
> *


WHY U SAY DAT??? :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ILL BE HERE ANYWAYS. IT SHOULD GET BETTER LATER 2NITE


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

we'll be out there rain or shine, hahaha...

cant miss CHURCH, meng...

:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 24 2008, 07:02 PM~11688903
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003, david, MISTAKE, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Martian, chackbayplaya, legacylac, ROLLIN LUXURY, SpLiFf4, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


WASSUP HOMIE!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 24 2008, 06:00 PM~11688871
> *
> WASSUP OPA LOCKA???
> WHOS RYDIN" TONITE??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go get ya SHINE ON


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 24 2008, 07:05 PM~11688934
> *WASSUP HOMIE!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


chillin...you?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Sep 24 2008, 07:05 PM~11688940
> *go get ya SHINE ON
> *


OH SHIT!!! WE GOT Chackbay LOUISIANNA IN THE HOUSE!!
WUD UP FOOL! BRING UR CUTTY TO MIAMI!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 24 2008, 07:06 PM~11688950
> *chillin...you?
> *


TIRED ASS FUCK... I WAS GONNA CLEAN THE WHIP BUT FUCK IT, MAYBE NOT..... 
LOL.
WHEN I GO, I WANNA A BETTER SPOT THAN BEFORE!! LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

So wassup the hangout is on fosho???


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 24 2008, 07:02 PM~11688907
> *THANKS *****
> *


bring the regal out to play!!! we wanna see in person!!!
lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 24 2008, 07:10 PM~11689001
> *TIRED ASS FUCK... I WAS GONNA CLEAN THE WHIP BUT FUCK IT, MAYBE NOT.....
> LOL.
> WHEN I GO, I WANNA A BETTER SPOT THAN BEFORE!! LMAO... :biggrin:
> *



yea i hear ya...last time you got out there late...ppl start showin up round 9- 930


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up dre?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 24 2008, 07:18 PM~11689073
> *yea i hear ya...last time you got out there late...ppl start showin up round 9- 930
> *


oh.... ok... i heard its raining ova there? :dunno: 
thats weird cuz down here its sunny..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

sup purp


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 24 2008, 07:02 PM~11688903
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003, david, MISTAKE, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Martian, chackbayplaya, legacylac, ROLLIN LUXURY, SpLiFf4, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CADILLAC D, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, STR8CLOWNIN LS, 81_Monte_Pimpin*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 24 2008, 07:25 PM~11689150
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: CADILLAC D, hey D"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> post them pics up!!!! me wanna see!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 24 2008, 04:20 PM~11689088
> *wut up dre?
> *


WUZ UP BRO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 24 2008, 04:10 PM~11689001
> *TIRED ASS FUCK... I WAS GONNA CLEAN THE WHIP BUT FUCK IT, MAYBE NOT.....
> LOL.
> WHEN I GO, I WANNA A BETTER SPOT THAN BEFORE!! LMAO... :biggrin:
> *


COME PARK THAT BY THE SHOP


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 24 2008, 04:30 PM~11689215
> *hey D"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> post them pics up!!!! me wanna see!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 24 2008, 07:36 PM~11689288
> *COME PARK THAT BY THE SHOP
> *


AIGHT WHITE GIRL!! LMAO
IMA BE THERE 4SSHHO!!! :biggrin: IMA TRY TO BE THERE AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE....

HITTIN 130MPH IN THE REGAL!!! LMAO. JUST KIDDIN YA'LL!!
LMAO
I ONLY GOT A V6!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 24 2008, 07:41 PM~11689352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHH!! THAT REGALS NICE! I WONDER WHOS IT IS??
LMAO.... 
THANX HOMIE! 

DAMMMMM I NEED TO GET A NEW FUCKIN CORNER LIGHT   
LOL.. AND MA RIMS DURTY!! DAMMM...OH WELL, FUCK IT! :cheesy: 

U RYDIN TOO???


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 24 2008, 05:42 PM~11689363
> *AIGHT WHITE GIRL!! LMAO
> IMA BE THERE 4SSHHO!!!  :biggrin: IMA TRY TO BE THERE AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 24 2008, 04:51 PM~11689469
> *OHH!! THAT REGALS NICE! I WONDER WHOS IT IS??
> LMAO....
> THANX HOMIE!
> ...



ITS POURING BY MY CRIB IF IT STOPS RAINING ILL GO


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 24 2008, 07:52 PM~11689473
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


LOL.. I KNOW... I NEED A HUGE UPGRADE ON THE ENGINE... BUT I AINT GOT NO DINERO', BRO..... HARD TIMES.....
U KNOW OF ANYONE SELLIN A GOOD ENGINE?? OR A V8??????????????


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 24 2008, 07:25 PM~11689150
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: CADILLAC D, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, STR8CLOWNIN LS, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WASUP SUCIO...SEND ME THA LINK 2 THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, chevyboy01, swelo 98, INKSTINCT003, monte24

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 24 2008, 07:54 PM~11689486
> *ITS POURING BY MY CRIB IF IT STOPS RAINING ILL GO
> *


DATS SOO WEIRD.. IT MUST ONLY BE REALLY UP NORTH CUZ EVERYONE I KNOW SAY IT AINT RAINING.... BUT WATEVER... IM STILL GOING..... 
GOTTA SHOW OPA LOCKA SUM LOVE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...LOL'

ATLEAST IM OFF 2MOROW! :cheesy:


----------



## 300Cman (Sep 24, 2008)

Check out http://yourwhip.com its a New awesome site!!!!!! you can Create Car Clubs and personal member pages example page http://yourwhip.com/badknight Show Off Your Whip 24/7!! and Invite everyone in Your club to join!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

it stop raining white boy........


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Made You A Hater, chevyboy01, CADILLAC D

:scrutinize:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CORONA ANYONE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BUICK RYDING HIGH


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 24 2008, 07:25 PM~11689150
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: CADILLAC D, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, STR8CLOWNIN LS, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



wut up boss?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

it stoped rainin over here a while ago..

haha cant complain bout tha free car wash...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 24 2008, 08:10 PM~11689663
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats at the shop...shit i might leave tha wifey home tonight...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11689621
> *CORONA ANYONE
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take 2 please!
lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11689693
> *thats at the shop...shit i might leave tha wifey home tonight...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 24 2008, 08:07 PM~11689626
> *BUICK RYDING HIGH
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HELLZ NAH!!! 

dats sad!! i hate to see a g-body like dat :tears: :tears:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

IM OUT YA'LL


SEE YA LATERZ!!!

OPA LOCKA BOUND IN A FEW... :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 24 2008, 04:15 PM~11687255
> *i got a big body cadillac for parts and it run good
> *


----------



## ALTIMAS FINEST (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 24 2008, 05:00 PM~11688317
> *price for the grill?
> *


350


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2008, 03:14 PM~11688435
> *Do you know where I can get some hardener for some Ultra7000? I got a gallon of clear brand new but I'm missing the hardener.
> *


PM MAAANDO. HE KNOWS A LIL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN. :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone riding out to countyline this weekend?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 24 2008, 09:18 PM~11690313
> *anyone riding out to countyline this weekend?
> *


Damn I was just talkin about that a little bit ago. I might go but not sure yet.


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

TTT DADE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 01:14 AM~11693663
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 25 2008, 06:12 AM~11693939
> *NICE :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

Got a buncha shit i need to get rid of....
got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian dumps steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.

14" pistons all black. $60 obo.

one 14x6 rim . has rust... but its good for spare. 
one 14x6 rim cut for booty kit. center is painted white.
shoot me an offer on both of them.

quick ground disconnect wit 10 ft 4 gauge wire ( BRAND NEW ) $30

1/2" port ProHopper block with a # 9 Marz gear. $50 obo

i got some more shit laying around the garage ill post as i find more shit.
ill post pics asap.



also got misc fittings . mostly 1/2 fittings.

also the 1/2 block is plumbed wit a 1/2 elbow and check valve.

and i also got some chrome tanks. $15


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 08:46 AM~11694138
> *Got a buncha shit i need to get rid of....
> got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian  dumps  steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
> reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.
> ...


wow, I'm surprised no one has bought any of your SHIT..... good luck selling that SHIT. :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 25 2008, 09:06 AM~11694451
> *wow, I'm surprised no one has bought any of your SHIT..... good luck selling that SHIT.  :cheesy:
> *



thanks for emphasizing that SHIT! :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 04:14 AM~11693663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O where you at hommi







e???


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 05:46 AM~11694138
> *Got a buncha shit i need to get rid of....
> got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian  dumps  steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
> reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.
> ...


u got any square dumps let me no


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

ball park.. what are you boys down there payin to do your canvas tops?? i was quoted here for a 1/4 top and it seemed a little off..


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTIMAS FINEST_@Sep 24 2008, 10:10 AM~11685606
> *and this
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 12:14 AM~11693663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 25 2008, 11:15 AM~11695220
> *u got any square dumps let me no
> *


sqaure dumps as in ADEX n ADELS n shit ?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up MIAMI ??


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, majikmike0118, Boulevard305, 83delta88, 96' lincoln, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*


:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

_LAST NIGHTS HANGOUT @ DRE'S SHOP_  









MA DAWG JOSE
















ALL UP IN IT!!! LOL. HOMEBOY PATRICK!

















WUT IT DO ACES??? LOL.
















ON TOP OF THE WORLD..HE HE...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 25 2008, 12:00 PM~11695594
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

I TOLD U YOU HAD SUMTHANG ON UR BACK! DAT SHIT WASNT ME JOSE!!! 

















DAM *****! LET ME GET SUM PATRON!!LOL.









KONG-FU???

















HE WAS THINKIN BOUT PATRICK!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

AFTER DAT PATRON... DAT ***** WAS GONE!!!!LOL


































LOOKIN FOR DAT ***** PATRICK!!!LOL.









GOTCHA!!!!!









AMERICAS NEXT TOP MODEL.....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 25 2008, 12:09 PM~11695693
> *
> LOOKIN FOR DAT ***** PATRICK!!!LOL.
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats good miami?? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUejYxcRgus&feature=related

:cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11696065
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUejYxcRgus&feature=related
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



REPOST!!! AND OLD :uh:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 01:48 PM~11696081
> *REPOST!!! AND OLD  :uh:
> *


LOL. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 10:48 AM~11696081
> *REPOST!!! AND OLD  :uh:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, *DOUBLE-O, *caprice ridah, HIT EM UP, *81_Monte_Pimpin* :wave:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 12:14 AM~11693663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:cheesy: 

:biggrin: 





















:uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

LoL Wuz Up O


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: creepin cutty, *DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003*, caprice ridah, 96' lincoln, 81_Monte_Pimpin

HEY FELLAS, hows it goin??


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 01:03 PM~11696226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Sep 25 2008, 11:23 AM~11696393
> *LoL Wuz Up O
> *


chillin fool :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 11:24 AM~11696397
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: creepin cutty, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, caprice ridah, 96' lincoln, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> 
> ...


YOOO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 11:27 AM~11696419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 11:24 AM~11696397
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: creepin cutty, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, caprice ridah, 96' lincoln, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 02:48 PM~11696597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT! ME LIKE!!!!
RIGHT CLICK, SAVE *****!!!
LOL
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

YO FOR YOU MODEL CAR LOVERSSSS my boy jason at SIDEWAYZ hobby just got a bunch of lil rims and eletric motors and impalas and regals...he sayd he has a bunch of new shit soooo, go check him out and tell him that frankii sent u....


anything he dont got, just tell him and he'll order it...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 07:46 AM~11694138
> *Got a buncha THINGS i need to get rid of....
> got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian  dumps  steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
> reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.
> ...


*TTT
*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

QUOTE(96' lincoln @ Sep 25 2008, 07:46 AM) 
Got a buncha THINGS i need to get rid of....
got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian dumps steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.

14" pistons all black. $60 obo.

one 14x6 rim . has rust... but its good for spare. 
one 14x6 rim cut for booty kit. center is painted white.
shoot me an offer on both of them.

quick ground disconnect wit 10 ft 4 gauge wire ( BRAND NEW ) $30

1/2" port ProHopper block with a # 9 Marz gear. $50 obo

i got some more *shit* laying around the garage ill post as i find more *shit*.
ill post pics asap.
also got misc fittings . mostly 1/2 fittings.

also the 1/2 block is plumbed wit a 1/2 elbow and check valve.

and i also got some chrome tanks. $15








missed some... :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 02:19 PM~11696913
> *QUOTE(96' lincoln @ Sep 25 2008, 07:46 AM)
> Got a buncha THINGS i need to get rid of....
> got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian  dumps  steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
> ...


 thanks !


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

THAT LOCKUP IS S I C K ! ! ! ! ! 



































Great Job on the Fleetwood Game you and your C.C.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 02:30 PM~11697048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2008, 03:28 PM~11697022
> *THAT LOCKUP IS    S I C K ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH! DATS JOSE'S RIDE. DAT SHIT RAW! ITS HIGHER DAN MY CAR, AND I HAVE 22'S! HE ON TOP OF HIS GAME... 

HIGHEST LOCK UP IN THE GAME!!! BIG UP'S TO JOSE!!
ACES STAND UP!!!
LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 03:30 PM~11697048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

thanks eric ... now everyone thinks im selling SHIT! :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

you should sell it on 49th and la 4 del west lol

alot of people sell shit there lmao


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 02:40 PM~11697142
> *you should sell it on 49th and la 4 del west lol
> 
> alot of people sell shit there lmao
> *



LOL .yea your right they do. water, roses, narajas and all kinds of other shit.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 03:38 PM~11697113
> *thanks eric ... now everyone thinks im selling SHIT!  :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 03:41 PM~11697159
> *LOL .yea your right they do. water, roses, narajas and all kinds of other shit.
> *


watermelons, calling cards, stuffed roosters, shit i even saw them selling belts and socks!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 25 2008, 12:25 PM~11695275
> *ball park.. what are you boys down there payin to do your canvas tops?? i was quoted here for a 1/4 top and it seemed a little off..
> *


PM me with info about your whip. My bro does upholstery and tops.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I GOT ONE LAST ONE AND IM DONE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LMFAO....ya no more i promise


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

5 Members: MAAANDO, *creepin cutty*, 99 LINCOLN, *96' lincoln, Euro2low*

Que bola? Wassup Phil?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats good mando


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

PEEK-A-BOO!! I SEE DRE!!!
LMAO









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 25 2008, 02:57 PM~11697378
> *5 Members: MAAANDO, creepin cutty, 99 LINCOLN, 96' lincoln, Euro2low
> 
> Que bola? Wassup Phil?
> *



wussup dool wut they do! ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 02:56 PM~11697370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum ***** tu eres un hijo e puta :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

u can say dat lol


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NICE LOCK UP ON THE LAC BUT WHAT IT DO??? ANY PICS OF IT SWANGIN'???


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Sep 25 2008, 01:07 PM~11697490
> *NICE LOCK UP ON THE LAC BUT WHAT IT DO??? ANY PICS OF IT SWANGIN'???
> *


 :no: .........


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

where's the hobby store at?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

17859 NW 78TH AVE HIALEAH FL 33015


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

who did that spindel work on your car switchhitter


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking for some feedback on Hialeah plating. Anyone recently gotton any work done by them? I use to hear that their chrome sucked, that it would chip off and stuff. Are they still doing the same shit


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

i did the spindel work on switch hitter car let me know 150 all day can get u a high as llock up.......................................
.................................................................................................
................................................Hialeah plating still sucks i got some one good if u looking 4 chaome


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

good looking out hommie


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 25 2008, 02:23 PM~11698359
> *i did the spindel work on switch hitter car let me know 150 all day can get u a high as llock up.......................................
> .................................................................................................
> ................................................Hialeah plating still sucks i got some one good if u looking 4 chaome
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 25 2008, 05:23 PM~11698359
> *i did the spindel work on switch hitter car let me know 150 all day can get u a high as llock up.......................................
> .................................................................................................
> ................................................Hialeah plating still sucks i got some one good if u looking 4 chaome
> *


prices anywhere near hialeahs? Atleast cheaper then sps. I still need to check out action plating


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

action plating is the best


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 25 2008, 03:52 PM~11699249
> *action plating is the best
> *


x2..!!...can't beat thier prices.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PUSHIN 14s, *PINK86REGAL*, SWITCHITTER, str8lowriding, R.O CUTTY

:wave: what it do jay..


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

anyone sellin headrest


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, R.O CUTTY, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, DRòN*, ClassicAngels63, *SWITCHITTER*, PUSHIN 14s

:biggrin: YA RIDING 2NITE TO THE HANGOUT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 25 2008, 07:21 PM~11699490
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: CADILLAC D, R.O CUTTY, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, DRòN, ClassicAngels63, SWITCHITTER, PUSHIN 14s
> 
> ...


HELL NAW.... EVERYTIME I GO TO THE ONE DOWN SOUTH IT BE WACK!
BARELY ANYONE GOES...EXCPET FOR LOWLYFE! :thumbsup: 

SORRY ...IT DONT COMPARE TO OPA LOCKA....
I THINK ITS DYING OUT....FOR SOME REASON???

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 25 2008, 04:24 PM~11699508
> *HELL NAW.... EVERYTIME I GO TO THE ONE DOWN SOUTH IT BE WACK!
> BARELY ANYONE GOES...EXCPET FOR LOWLYFE! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



IM TALKING ABOUT THE HANGOUT AT 112


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 25 2008, 06:52 PM~11699249
> *action plating is the best
> *


Damn if it's like that then ima definetly have to go check them out. Yo luis my bad for not showin up yesterday, got caught up and by the time I was able to ride you had left.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 25 2008, 01:01 PM~11697436
> *PEEK-A-BOO!! I SEE DRE!!!
> LMAO
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 25 2008, 04:24 PM~11699508
> *HELL NAW.... EVERYTIME I GO TO THE ONE DOWN SOUTH IT BE WACK!
> BARELY ANYONE GOES...EXCPET FOR LOWLYFE! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


ITS DYING BECAUSE OF COMENTS LIKE THOSE  
ILL TAKE MY REGAL TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

AS SOON AS MY RIDE IS DONE ILL BE GOING TO THE DOWNSOUTH HANGOUT.
AND IT WONT BE JUST ME. THERE LL BE A COUPLE OF US RIDING


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 25 2008, 08:08 PM~11699852
> *AS SOON AS MY RIDE IS DONE ILL BE GOING TO THE DOWNSOUTH HANGOUT.
> AND IT WONT BE JUST ME. THERE LL BE A COUPLE OF US RIDING
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 25 2008, 05:03 PM~11699815
> *ITS DYING BECAUSE OF COMENTS LIKE THOSE
> ILL TAKE MY REGAL TONIGHT :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lets get it......


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 25 2008, 08:03 PM~11699815
> *ITS DYING BECAUSE OF COMENTS LIKE THOSE
> ILL TAKE MY REGAL TONIGHT :biggrin:
> *


I LOVE DAT REGAL!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 25 2008, 08:08 PM~11699852
> *AS SOON AS MY RIDE IS DONE ILL BE GOING TO THE DOWNSOUTH HANGOUT.
> AND IT WONT BE JUST ME. THERE LL BE A COUPLE OF US RIDING
> *


 WE'LL SEE.... :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

action plating its that bad i still got some one better u get get what u pay 4


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

nick its not diz one but what u think about diz one call me up when u see ithttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432491


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

still got some hydraulic shyt 4 sale let me know


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

still got some hydraulic shyt 4 sale let me know


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 07:46 AM~11694138
> *Got a buncha things i need to get rid of....
> got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian  dumps  steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
> reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.
> ...



*TTT for the night people!*


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Oye PIPI that 60 is beautiful , alot o work but nice project, but show me the wagon wen u can!! OOO yea had to do it!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 24 2008, 04:15 PM~11687255
> *i got a big body cadillac for parts and it run good
> *


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

that fifth wheel looks tight work!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Sep 25 2008, 10:30 PM~11701314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

A couple more low lows for the MIA, some real soon and some ina lil while :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks MADE YOU A HATER thats my dawgs car comin out pretty soon we did it together


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

wasup omar!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 25 2008, 05:03 PM~11699815
> *ITS DYING BECAUSE OF COMENTS LIKE THOSE
> ILL TAKE MY REGAL TONIGHT :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 25 2008, 12:28 PM~11697022
> *THAT LOCKUP IS    S I C K ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WERE THEM BOULDVARD ACES MIAMI AT :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

My ***** Danny (Cadillac D).. always got that camera ready boi !!....Great pics *****... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good Morning Miami.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

What Did Ya'll DO To Make That red Fleet Sit UP In The Front Like That??? 10 inch cyclinders??


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 24 2008, 08:14 PM~11691456
> *Damn I was just talkin about that a little bit ago. I might go but not sure yet.
> *


im goin for sure its gonne be the first meeting of my club so its gonna be tight


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 25 2008, 09:55 PM~11700824
> *still got some hydraulic shyt 4 sale let me know
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 26 2008, 05:58 AM~11704413
> *What Did Ya'll DO To Make That red Fleet Sit UP In The Front Like That???  10 inch cyclinders??
> *


they extended the spindle....you can see it in the front shot that there is a rectangular shape about an inch under where the spindle starts


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

hit up 305kingcaddilac he did the spindel work ..he will make u a set :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 25 2008, 10:12 PM~11702919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll ****** r crazy!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 26 2008, 01:20 AM~11703005
> *WERE THEM BOULDVARD ACES MIAMI AT  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 26 2008, 01:20 AM~11703005
> *WERE THEM BOULDVARD ACES MIAMI AT  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

funniest shit ever

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO NO MROE MIAMI ACES


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS IS RALPHS BIKE THAT I AIRBRUSHED. AND PAINTED BY EVO .WHAT YALL THINK


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 26 2008, 11:43 AM~11705413
> *SO NO MROE MIAMI ACES
> *


 :0


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 26 2008, 07:38 AM~11705013
> *ya'll ****** r crazy!!
> *


that shit dont even look safe lol :werd:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 26 2008, 10:00 AM~11706125
> *that shit dont even look safe  lol  :werd:
> *



lol fuck that we stay with out baby lockups huh purp


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 26 2008, 10:08 AM~11706203
> *lol fuck that we stay with out baby lockups huh purp
> *


haha i dont even have hydraulics...I STAY STOCK TAAAAAAAAKE IT EAAAAAAAASY!


----------



## Capone-Designs (Sep 16, 2008)

1978 Caddy coupe...for sale..on 24''s and stocks!!! $5,000.00....
perfect white paint...white 1/4 top...red interior...and system!
41,000 miles.....call 954-520-4257....if you have any questions!


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 26 2008, 08:33 AM~11705342
> *funniest shit ever
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hAHAHAHA :biggrin: LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Sep 26 2008, 01:40 PM~11706452
> *hAHAHAHA :biggrin: LOL
> *


still got that dash??


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 26 2008, 10:37 AM~11706424
> *1978 Caddy coupe...for sale..on 24''s and stocks!!! $5,000.00....
> perfect white paint...white 1/4 top...red interior...and system!
> 41,000 miles.....call 954-520-4257....if you have any questions!
> ...


my boy wants to see the interior


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 26 2008, 10:43 AM~11706469
> *still got that dash??
> *


im sellin a dash for a monte prepped and ready for paint done right resin,mat and more resin and rage and u know the rest for 250 o.b.o also shaved the defrost vents it is perfect since i had it prepped for candy..


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 26 2008, 09:05 AM~11705588
> *THIS IS RALPHS BIKE THAT I AIRBRUSHED. AND PAINTED BY EVO .WHAT YALL THINK
> 
> 
> ...


what a difference when its put back together and you see the finished product ..... looks great!!!!!! P.S. AND GOTTA THANK MO FOR COMING THROUGH WITH THE PINSTRIPPING :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 26 2008, 11:29 AM~11706847
> *what a difference when its put back together and you see the finished product ..... looks great!!!!!!
> *



o u painted it? damn they fucked up on your name. looks good


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

bad ass bike


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:31 AM~11706860
> *o u painted it? damn they fucked up on your name. looks good
> *


YEA I DID PAINT IT .......EVO , EVIL TO ME IT SOUNDS THE SAME WHEN ITS SAID  THANKS, THE BIKE DID COME OUT BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

any show for this weekend?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 26 2008, 11:05 AM~11705588
> *THIS IS RALPHS BIKE THAT I AIRBRUSHED. AND PAINTED BY EVO .WHAT YALL THINK
> 
> 
> ...


Bike is awesome. Love the white walls all its missing is the yellow strip. Throw some vouges on that. lol But realy nice.

My Couz is still working on his but it's almost done. Check it out.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 26 2008, 09:43 AM~11705413
> *SO NO MROE MIAMI ACES
> *


NOPE  :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 26 2008, 11:33 AM~11705342
> *funniest shit ever
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


omg! where da heck did ya find dat?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

INKSTINCT003!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 26 2008, 12:38 PM~11706925
> *YEA I DID PAINT IT .......EVO , EVIL TO ME IT SOUNDS THE SAME WHEN ITS SAID  THANKS, THE BIKE DID COME OUT BEAUTIFUL....
> *



for real??

clean your fucking ears out then *****!

EVE-O or EVE-ILL


lol

*****, im still waiting for my fuckin phone call!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*59IMPALAon24s,* 81_Monte_Pimpin, sweatitsdelta88, *SWITCHITTER*, M.Fuentes, slash, Evelitog



:wave: :wave:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 26 2008, 09:05 AM~11705588
> *THIS IS RALPHS BIKE THAT I AIRBRUSHED. AND PAINTED BY EVO .WHAT YALL THINK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggin4life (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 17 2008, 06:37 PM~11629707
> *GOTTA SELL ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> GOT 1 USED CHROME MOTOR FOR SALE -$50
> ...


gimme da best price for da motor and da cups ill pik up


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 25 2008, 11:00 PM~11703444
> *My ***** Danny (Cadillac D).. always got that camera ready boi !!....Great pics *****... :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody rydn to towers to nite


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

ANBODY GOT A CHROME KNOCK OFF. ZENITH STYLE


----------



## streetdesirez (Aug 15, 2008)

TOMORROW NIGHT CUSTOM CAR AND BIKE HANGOUT AT THE DORAL BILLIARDS SPORTS BAR!!!!
FOR MORE INFO GO TO:

WWW.STREETDESIREZ.COM


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 26 2008, 02:40 PM~11708905
> *INKSTINCT003!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 25 2008, 07:34 PM~11701353
> *
> *


Homie i need a hood and front lights and grille


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

looking for some *14 STANDARDS* ill throw in some 13's *plus *50 bucks holla at me


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

looking for some 22" wires anyone got any they wanna sell? or trade?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

wusup purp


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 26 2008, 06:28 PM~11710405
> *wusup purp
> *


NOTHIN MAN BORED ASS FUCK AT WORK..hows the lac coming along?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11710516
> *NOTHIN MAN BORED ASS FUCK AT WORK..hows the lac coming along?
> *


i feel u lol its coming along str8 just need what i asked u 4 it in a lil bit  lol opther than that good prgress guna get painted soon how bout u :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 26 2008, 06:46 PM~11710528
> *i feel u  lol its coming along str8 just need what i asked u 4 it in a lil bit    lol opther than that good prgress guna get painted soon how bout u :biggrin:
> *


got the car put back together mostlikely ill drop it off next week to get wet sanded and buffed


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

THIS SATURDAY COME PARTY LEGAL HANGOUT










DG


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

WAS UPWITH THE G BODY GAME


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *Island Stylin'*, backbumpercaprice, david, DoneDeal82 R.O, Euro2low


:wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Sep 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11711430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

6 Members: *81_Monte_Pimpin*, Island Stylin', backbumpercaprice, david, DoneDeal82 R.O,* Euro2low*


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Sep 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11711430
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: ***** THAT SHIT LOOKS 2 WEEK U NEED THE REINFORCED ONE


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2008, 11:05 PM~11711551
> *:biggrin: ***** THAT SHIT LOOKS 2 WEEK U NEED THE REINFORCED ONE
> *


dont worry ***** my swing in reinforced for my fatgurls!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Sep 26 2008, 09:24 PM~11711708
> *dont worry ***** my swing in reinforced for my fatgurls!!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 26 2008, 02:29 PM~11706847
> *what a difference when its put back together and you see the finished product ..... looks great!!!!!! P.S. AND GOTTA THANK MO FOR COMING THROUGH WITH THE PINSTRIPPING :thumbsup:
> *


yezzzzir :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Sep 26 2008, 09:24 PM~11711708
> *dont worry ***** my swing in reinforced for my fatgurls!!
> *


you and watson need to have a party and invite all your friends and eat all that cottage cheeeeeeeese!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 26 2008, 07:23 PM~11709642
> *ANBODY GOT A CHROME KNOCK OFF. ZENITH STYLE
> *



Calm down killer, im bringing one back with me!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

What up MIA, sneak peak of the next Bowtie Connection project getting ready for stunning on these HOT miami streets comming soon.....


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: jit, Expensive Taste, *COUPE DE BEAR*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Sep 26 2008, 07:28 PM~11710833
> *THIS SATURDAY COME PARTY LEGAL HANGOUT
> 
> 
> ...


4 sho


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

looking for some *14 STANDARDS* ill throw in some 13's *plus *50 bucks holla at me


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FairyTales, str8lowriding, F350ON24S, *COUPE DE BEAR*



:wave:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










DG


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 95rangeron14z, ROLLIN LUXURY, CADILLAC D, sweatit21, ROLLIN LaCrosse


WUZ UP ***** I TEXTD YOU


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 26 2008, 10:34 PM~11712242
> *you and watson need to have a party and invite all your friends and eat all that cottage cheeeeeeeese!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: REST IN PEACE c.c, *CADILLAC D,* *ROLLIN LUXURY*, INKSTINCT003, sweatit21, ROLLIN LaCrosse
:wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH+Sep 25 2008, 11:55 AM~11695543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean no, JOSE was still riding that plaque on wednesday.......
By the way Jose i like that lifted in the front. :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 27 2008, 12:35 PM~11714790
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: REST IN PEACE c.c, CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, INKSTINCT003, sweatit21, ROLLIN LaCrosse
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:WUZ UP DAWG


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SUP D I TEXTED U BACK *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 27 2008, 02:19 PM~11715241
> *SUP D I TEXTED U BACK *****
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Sep 27 2008, 02:13 PM~11715218
> *What do you mean no, JOSE was still riding that plaque on wednesday.......
> By the way Jose i like that lifted in the front. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ****** 2 LAZY 2 TAKE IT OFF :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> :biggrin: ****** 2 LAZY 2 TAKE IT OFF :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

OVERRATED, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, ROLLIN LUXURY
Whats up Tito


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D, HEAVErollerz90 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 27 2008, 05:29 PM~11715282
> *:biggrin: ****** 2 LAZY 2 TAKE IT OFF :biggrin:
> *


mines off :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 02:47 PM~11715361
> *mines off  :biggrin:
> *


MINES 2 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *HEAVErollerz90*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, SWITCHITTER,HEAVErollerz90
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Sep 27 2008, 02:13 PM~11715218
> *What do you mean no, JOSE was still riding that plaque on wednesday.......
> By the way Jose i like that lifted in the front. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Hommie.......... but I just been lazy to take off the plaque..cause you gotta take off the whole back seat in order to take off the plaque... :biggrin: ..but i'll get to it this week....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 27 2008, 02:29 PM~11715282
> *:biggrin: ****** 2 LAZY 2 TAKE IT OFF :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

MINES 3 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 05:53 PM~11715390
> *Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, SWITCHITTER,HEAVErollerz90
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


LOL THIS A MEETING LOL...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 02:53 PM~11715390
> *Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, SWITCHITTER,HEAVErollerz90
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what it do gangsta... i see all yall took it off.....fuk that, i'm gonna stop being lazy and start taking the back seat off right now!!....cause that plaque gotta go!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 27 2008, 05:54 PM~11715397
> *Thanx Hommie.......... but I just been lazy to take off the plaque..cause you gotta take off the whole back seat in order to take off the plaque... :biggrin: ..but i'll get to it this week....
> *


LOL GET 2 IT ***** OR U STILL TWISTED FROM LAS NITE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 27 2008, 05:56 PM~11715413
> *MINES 3    :scrutinize:
> *


MINES 4 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 27 2008, 05:58 PM~11715432
> *LOL GET 2 IT ***** OR U STILL TWISTED FROM LAS NITE LOL  :biggrin:
> *


that boy is TWISTED :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 27 2008, 02:56 PM~11715418
> *LOL THIS A MEETING LOL...
> *


A L.I.L MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 27 2008, 02:58 PM~11715432
> *LOL GET 2 IT ***** OR U STILL TWISTED FROM LAS NITE LOL  :biggrin:
> *


lol...a little...but hey you gotta take advantage of an open bar!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 27 2008, 06:00 PM~11715446
> *lol...a little...but hey you gotta take advantage of an open bar!!.. :biggrin:
> *


and then you was OPEN :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY+Sep 27 2008, 02:58 PM~11715432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: YALL ****** ALREADY KISSED AND MADE UP :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 27 2008, 06:00 PM~11715446
> *lol...a little...but hey you gotta take advantage of an open bar!!.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 15 DRINKS AND STILL GOIN LMAO


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 03:01 PM~11715456
> *and then you was OPEN :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ....this ***** always coming with the gay jokes...lol.. :biggrin: :cheesy: ..wussup ***** brewskie night at yo house? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 27 2008, 06:02 PM~11715463
> *:biggrin: YALL ****** ALREADY KISSED AND MADE UP :biggrin:
> *


:twak: LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 27 2008, 06:02 PM~11715466
> *:angry: ....this ***** always coming with the gay jokes...lol.. :biggrin:  :cheesy: ..wussup ***** brewskie night at yo house? :biggrin:
> *


you got the brewskie


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 27 2008, 03:02 PM~11715463
> *:biggrin: YALL ****** ALREADY KISSED AND MADE UP :biggrin:
> *


Thanks To VODKA!!.....lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 03:01 PM~11715456
> *and then you was OPEN :biggrin:
> *


i called last nite at 12:30 and i heard you and pancho were ready to fall asleep! :uh:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Sep 26 2008, 11:49 PM~11711430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 03:04 PM~11715474
> *you got the brewskie
> *


you know it white boyyyy !!!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 27 2008, 06:05 PM~11715480
> *i called last nite at 12:30 and i heard you and pancho were ready to fall asleep! :uh:
> *


 :420:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 27 2008, 06:05 PM~11715480
> *i called last nite at 12:30 and i heard you and pancho were ready to fall asleep! :uh:
> *


LMAO DONT WANT PANCHO 2 HAVE ANOTHER STORY IN THE BOOK LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 03:05 PM~11715483
> *
> *



:biggrin: OH SHIT THEY USED THE SWING


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 06:04 PM~11715474
> *you got the brewskie
> *


I GOT A 12 ON IT


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

what happen to blvd aces chapter just wondering thats all


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 03:07 PM~11715493
> *:420:
> *


you gotta stop smoking that shit white boy ..i wanna function when i smoke


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> YALL ****** ALREADY KISSED AND MADE UP


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11715510
> *what happen to blvd aces chapter just wondering thats all
> *


no more


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> > YALL ****** ALREADY KISSED AND MADE UP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 05:12 PM~11715525
> *no more
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

My lazy ass finnaly did it....4 hours later... :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 27 2008, 07:04 PM~11715477
> *Thanks To VODKA!!.....lol.. :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
' ''''''''''REMEMBER LAST NIGHT""""'' LOL !


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 27 2008, 03:37 PM~11715625
> *My lazy ass finnaly did it....4 hours later... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: ABOUT TIME


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Sep 27 2008, 03:50 PM~11715680
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> '  ''''''''''REMEMBER LAST NIGHT""""'' LOL !
> *


lmao...yeah i do... I didn't even make it to the parking lot... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 27 2008, 05:56 PM~11715413
> *MINES 3    :scrutinize:
> *


Are you for real this time?......Or is this another one of your phases?... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8


----------



## XALLEYEZONMEX20 (Feb 24, 2007)

*SELLING 1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM ,125,000 MILES,CLEAN BODY AND CLEAN BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR. $4500 CALL 305-720-8811 JOSE LEAVE VOICEMAIL OR TEXT MESSAGE.*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 27 2008, 06:52 PM~11715686
> *lmao...yeah i do... I didn't even make it to the parking lot... :biggrin:
> *


lol you aint the only 1 lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

how can i get to homestead speedway?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 28 2008, 11:41 AM~11719403
> *how can i get to homestead speedway?
> *


somewhere off the turnpike. I believe it's near naranja. I've passed by a couple times. you should see a sign telling you how to get there.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i need a 16 in cylinder asap cash in hand


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WASSP MIAMI!!!
IM BACK!!!!

CONGRATS JOSE & TITO FOR THE MAKEUP!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 28 2008, 02:26 PM~11719826
> *WASSP MIAMI!!!
> IM BACK!!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Marlins season is over!!! FUCK THE METS!!! They going home too baby!!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wut up Miami !!!


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 27 2008, 05:37 PM~11715625
> *My lazy ass finnaly did it....4 hours later... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11716604
> *Are you for real this time?......Or is this another one of your phases?...  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: ........ :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

anyone sellin headrest


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

CHULOW!!!
:wave: 

DID U GO TO THE CARSHOW???


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 28 2008, 06:45 PM~11722654
> *CHULOW!!!
> :wave:
> 
> ...


Just when i was leaving that rain poured like mofo, :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 28 2008, 09:49 PM~11722696
> *Just when i was leaving that rain poured like mofo,  :angry:
> *


OHHH!! DAMM. SO U GOT IN FOR FREE HUH?? WUT U HAD TO DO TO GET IN FREE, HOMEBOY???? :0 :0 
LOL. REMEMBER WAT I TOLD YA! U GOING TO OPA LOCKA ON WEDNESDAY! NO EXCUSES! I DONT GIVE A DAM *******! U COMING!
LOL... 
I GOT ANOTHER NEWER PHONE SO IM SELLIN THE OTHER ONE THAT I SHOWED U WIT THE MUSIC VIDEOS WIT EVERYTHANG AND MEMEORY CARD, USB FOR LIKE 70BUCKS... FROM TMOBILE..... LET ME KNOW....U NEED A UPGRADE REALLY REALLY BAD!! LOL.. 

OLD SKOOL CELLPHONES DAT LOOK LIKE REMOTE CONTROLS AINT COOL NO MORE...MR.FRSH PRINCE!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

7 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Magik007, ROLLIN LaCrosse, Chulow, CADILLAC D, <span style=\'color:red\'>CADILLAC D
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

anyone sellin headrest or visor or 2 10s subs n a descent amp


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 28 2008, 06:57 PM~11722765
> *OHHH!! DAMM. SO U GOT IN FOR FREE HUH?? WUT U HAD TO DO TO GET IN FREE, HOMEBOY???? :0  :0
> LOL.  REMEMBER WAT  I TOLD YA! U GOING TO OPA LOCKA ON WEDNESDAY! NO EXCUSES! I DONT GIVE A DAM *******! U COMING!
> LOL...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> 7 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Magik007, ROLLIN LaCrosse, Chulow, CADILLAC D, <span style=\'color:red\'>CADILLAC D
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 28 2008, 12:15 PM~11719772
> *i need a 16 in cylinder asap cash in hand
> *


ttt


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 28 2008, 09:59 PM~11722785
> *7 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Magik007, ROLLIN LaCrosse, Chulow, CADILLAC D, <span style=\'color:red\'>CADILLAC D
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave::wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *sucio138*, SpLiFf4, tonyy305, *COUPE DE BEAR*

:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> > :biggrin: ****** 2 LAZY 2 TAKE IT OFF :biggrin:
> > [/quot
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

this place is dead


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

bringing TTT!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WATS GOOD MIAMI


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

my home boy come thru to re-enforce and we was fuckin around hoppin it in front of our shop and fucked up the a-arm... it didnt break it bent the fuck out of it....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *sweatitsdelta88*

:wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> >
> 
> 
> :wow:


----------



## Capone-Designs (Sep 16, 2008)

*1978 Caddy coupe de ville...24's...and stocks...41,000 miles....clean interior.....clean wite paint!!! for sale!!! $4,800..........call 954-520-4257 with any questions!*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Scarface, GUIDO, majikmike0118, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, chino83, *SWITCHITTER*, Capone-Designs

:wave:

tito pick up bitch


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 29 2008, 01:23 PM~11728261
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, sweatitsdelta88
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Sep 25 2008, 07:46 AM~11694138
> *Got a buncha shit i need to get rid of....
> got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian  dumps  steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
> reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo.
> ...


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

cups and donuts *SOLD*


----------



## Capone-Designs (Sep 16, 2008)

*Capone Designs Airbrush Studio...for all your Airbrush needs!!!...hit up Capone at 954-465-7838........this is a shot of a Pedal Car for baby......*


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2008, 03:44 PM~11651747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah That's what we dranking out here
In Colombia niggaaaa!!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 29 2008, 04:18 PM~11730075
> *Capone Designs Airbrush Studio...for all your Airbrush needs!!!...hit up Capone at 954-465-7838........this is a shot of a Pedal Car for baby......
> 
> 
> ...



hows the frame? :biggrin:


----------



## Capone-Designs (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 29 2008, 07:50 PM~11732162
> *hows the frame? :biggrin:
> *












I had to strip the frame...the body work you had done to it was cracking every where!!....lol...j/k....COMING SOON!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

JUST SWIRVIN" THRU !


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *STR8CLOWNIN LS, INKSTINCT003, HEAVErollerz90, DANNY305, BUICK RYDIN HIGH,* Capone-Designs

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 29 2008, 09:36 PM~11732598
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: WUZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, R.O CUTTY, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, STR8CLOWNIN LS, g-body lowlow, INKSTINCT003

WUZUP ***** :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Hellraizer*, CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY


OH SHIT :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 29 2008, 09:36 PM~11732598
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, INKSTINCT003, HEAVErollerz90, DANNY305, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Capone-Designs
> 
> ...


DIME WAS UP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

anybody have a 14x7 chrome rim for sale or know where i can get 1..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 29 2008, 06:36 PM~11732598
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, INKSTINCT003, HEAVErollerz90, DANNY305, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Capone-Designs
> 
> ...


que bolon


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTT. Goodmorning Miami.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

***FOR SALE!!!*** 

G-body frame for sale all stress points reinforced (front and rear bridge, front ears, rear arches) I'll also throw in the diff which is also reinforced and looks beefy as fuck so that shit aint bending. Also includes a rack for 4 pumps and 8 batteries. Asking 1000 firm for everything. Also have 3.8 v-6 engine that was rebuilt and has about 6k on the rebuild. I'm asking 600 for motor and tranny. Any questions please call 954-274-0139 or hit me up on a PM. appreciate it!

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 29 2008, 08:25 PM~11732505
> *JUST SWIRVIN" THRU !
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 29 2008, 03:18 PM~11730075
> *Capone Designs Airbrush Studio...for all your Airbrush needs!!!...hit up Capone at 954-465-7838........this is a shot of a Pedal Car for baby......
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: NICE WORK HOW MUCH FOR A TRUNK


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

REPINGA ITS DEAD IN HERE LATELY


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

anybody got MO's number


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 30 2008, 12:55 PM~11740230
> *anybody got MO's number
> *


 hno: hno: must be nice


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *ROLLIN LUXURY*

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT ALL THIS EXCEPT THE THA PISTONS ITS SOLD.



















AND THIS BIG BODY BACK BUMPER GOT A DENT IN THE MIDDLE COULD BE COVERED WITH A BOOTY KIT... NO I DONT GOT THE TRIMS FOR IT


















MAKE OFFERS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY, Hellraizer, DRòN*

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HEAVErollerz90, CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY

big body fest lol


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :guns: :guns:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 30 2008, 03:03 PM~11741488
> *:thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


i would say cadillac fest but your too good for that division now


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 30 2008, 06:03 PM~11741488
> *:thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


NI99A WHAT HAPPEN FRIDAY CONO :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Dash is finished with the exception of the holes I need to cut for the auto lighting sensor and side defoggers. And I noticed my dash has a warp as well. but here is the finished product.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

This shit is deadddd..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *SWITCHITTER,* INKSTINCT003


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 30 2008, 03:17 PM~11741617
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWITCHITTER, INKSTINCT003
> *


wussup *****... :wave: 

How's that monte coming along... :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SWITCHITTER, HEAVErollerz90,Made You A Hater,

THERES A ROAD TRIP NI99AS MAYBE LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 06:26 PM~11741709
> *SWITCHITTER, HEAVErollerz90,Made You A Hater,
> 
> THERES A ROAD TRIP NI99AS MAYBE LOL
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 30 2008, 06:31 PM~11741769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:  BUT KEEP THE :guns: HOME


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 06:34 PM~11741788
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:  :thumbsup:   BUT KEEP THE  :guns: HOME
> *


no keep you home :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 30 2008, 03:31 PM~11741769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres this shit at tampa?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 30 2008, 06:35 PM~11741794
> *no keep you home :biggrin:
> *


OK PUTA U DRIVE UP AND BACK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 30 2008, 06:39 PM~11741829
> *wheres this shit at tampa?
> *


 
:yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 06:45 PM~11741876
> *D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 :wave:
> *


 :0 i didn't do it :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 30 2008, 06:46 PM~11741887
> *:0 i didn't do it :biggrin:
> *


LOL ME EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

whats good fellas


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 30 2008, 03:46 PM~11741887
> *:0 i didn't do it :biggrin:
> *


ill go if you take the lac


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, DANNY305, HEAVErollerz90, D-TOWN ROLLIN 62, CADILLAC D :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

dam, all them aces up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 30 2008, 06:47 PM~11741897
> *ill go if you take the lac
> *


if they put the new top it going :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 30 2008, 06:47 PM~11741898
> *Made You A Hater, DANNY305, HEAVErollerz90, D-TOWN ROLLIN 62,  CADILLAC D  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



PARTY UP IN HERE D-TOWN I HEARD YOU MOVING TO MIAMI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Sep 30 2008, 06:48 PM~11741906
> *dam, all them aces up in here :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 03:49 PM~11741913
> *PARTY UP IN HERE D-TOWN I HEARD YOU MOVING TO MIAMI  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


found a place in miramar


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Sep 30 2008, 06:48 PM~11741906
> *dam, all them aces up in here :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: WHERE :dunno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Sep 30 2008, 06:51 PM~11741934
> *found a place in miramar
> *


THATS NOT 305 THAT 954 TRY AGAIN LOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

(1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

WHO CAN IT BE NOW , I ALWAYS FEEL LIKE SOMEBODYS WATCHING ME LOL LOL


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

oct. 26......are them giants ready?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Sep 30 2008, 06:56 PM~11741985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT THE WAY U GUYS PLAYED LAST NIGHT THE DOLPHINS WOULD HAVE BEEN 2-2 LOL OOH WE READY BRING UR A GAME


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

* VS*












OCT 26 I CAN'T WAITE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, gangstaburban95, Made You A Hater, R.O CUTTY, WhitePapi2006, DANNY305, sucio138, D-TOWN ROLLIN 62, ROLLIN LUXURY


FINALLY BUZY UP IN HERE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Sep 30 2008, 05:56 PM~11741985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JAGUAROWNED :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 30 2008, 07:07 PM~11742086
> *MISTER ED, gangstaburban95, Made You A Hater, R.O CUTTY, WhitePapi2006, DANNY305, sucio138, D-TOWN ROLLIN 62, ROLLIN LUXURY
> FINALLY BUZY UP IN HERE
> *


WAS UP


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 06:09 PM~11742112
> *WAS UP
> *



CHILLIN 


WHAT UP TITO...I SEE YOU


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 30 2008, 07:19 PM~11742203
> *CHILLIN
> WHAT UP TITO...I SEE YOU
> *


SUPZ HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 30 2008, 03:48 PM~11741912
> *if they put the new top it going :biggrin:
> *


lol aight ill sleep in the car no money for the hotel


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 30 2008, 07:48 PM~11742429
> *lol aight ill sleep in the car no money for the hotel
> *


NI99A WE GOING UP THE SAME DAY AND DRIVING BACK THE SAME DAY


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 05:03 PM~11742542
> *NI99A WE GOING UP THE SAME DAY AND DRIVING BACK THE SAME DAY
> *


i hear that !!!... :yes:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 30 2008, 09:08 PM~11742573
> *i hear that !!!...  :yes:
> *


 :barf: LOL !


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Sep 30 2008, 05:15 PM~11742617
> *:barf: LOL !
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 05:03 PM~11742542
> *NI99A WE GOING UP THE SAME DAY AND DRIVING BACK THE SAME DAY
> *


then we gotta bring alot of green!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 30 2008, 05:34 AM~11736519
> ****FOR SALE!!!***
> 
> G-body frame for sale all stress points reinforced (front and rear bridge, front ears, rear arches) I'll also throw in the diff which is also reinforced and looks beefy as fuck so that shit aint bending. Also includes a rack for 4 pumps and 8 batteries. Asking 1000 firm for everything. Also have 3.8 v-6 engine that was rebuilt and has about 6k on the rebuild.  I'm asking 600 for motor and tranny. Any questions please call 954-274-0139 or hit me up on a PM. appreciate it!
> ...


I know sumone needs this shit...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 30 2008, 05:39 PM~11741829
> *wheres this shit at tampa?
> *


No its 15-20 mins east of Tampa. Heres the address. 

Mike Sansone Park
1702 N. Park Rd. 
Plant City, FL 33563

Hit me up for more info.


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 30 2008, 09:21 PM~11743233
> *No its 15-20 mins east of Tampa.  Heres the address.
> 
> Mike Sansone Park
> ...


 :worship:  hno: :wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 30 2008, 06:30 PM~11742306
> *SUPZ HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *



jus relaxing .... hows monica


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 30 2008, 08:26 PM~11743281
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 30 2008, 06:25 PM~11743262
> *:worship:    hno:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP PIMP....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 30 2008, 09:41 PM~11743451
> *WHAT UP PIMP....... :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP ***** YOU COME OUT DA NEST?
:around:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY ITS THE LOST CUBAN FROM DOWN SOUTH :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 30 2008, 06:42 PM~11743470
> *WAS UP ***** YOU COME OUT DA NEST?
> :around:
> *


YEAP...... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 06:43 PM~11743476
> *HEY ITS THE LOST CUBAN FROM DOWN SOUTH  :biggrin:
> *


WHO SAID I AM CUBAN?


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 30 2008, 09:44 PM~11743497
> *YEAP...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 30 2008, 09:45 PM~11743515
> *WHO SAID I AM CUBAN?
> *


WHO SAID I WAS TALKING TO U LOL J/K


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn.....and C.A. is getting smaller............. :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 30 2008, 09:47 PM~11743529
> *Damn.....and C.A. is getting smaller............. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 30 2008, 09:47 PM~11743529
> *Damn.....and C.A. is getting smaller............. :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 06:47 PM~11743526
> *WHO SAID I WAS TALKING TO U LOL J/K
> *


BECAUSE IM THE ONLY ****** BESIDES MY HOMMIE STILL HATED THAT LIVES DOWN SOUTH THATS ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 30 2008, 06:49 PM~11743557
> *:yessad:
> *


You still got the caddy...........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 30 2008, 06:50 PM~11743579
> *BECAUSE IM THE ONLY ****** BESIDES MY HOMMIE STILL HATED THAT LIVES DOWN SOUTH THATS ON HERE  :biggrin:
> *


All the way down south............................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 30 2008, 09:50 PM~11743579
> *BECAUSE IM THE ONLY ****** BESIDES MY HOMMIE STILL HATED THAT LIVES DOWN SOUTH THATS ON HERE  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD COME BACK LOL WHAT U BEEN UP TO FOOL , STOP SEND THAT DOWN SOUTH RAIN OVER HERE CONO


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, Hellraizer, EXECUTION, *SWITCHITTER*

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: orale'


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 06:52 PM~11743601
> *GOOD COME BACK LOL WHAT U BEEN UP TO FOOL , STOP SEND THAT DOWN SOUTH RAIN OVER HERE CONO
> *


***** YOU ALL CAN HAVE ALL THAT RAIN THAT SHIT HASNT EVEN STOPPED OUT HERE :angry: BESIDES THAT JUST WORKING LOIKE A CIRCUS MONKEY :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut it do :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 30 2008, 07:00 PM~11743711
> ****** YOU ALL CAN HAVE ALL THAT RAIN THAT SHIT HASNT EVEN STOPPED OUT HERE  :angry: BESIDES THAT JUST WORKING LOIKE A CIRCUS MONKEY :biggrin:
> *


without the monkey.............. :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 30 2008, 07:01 PM~11743724
> *wut it do  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats good Moe......


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

[/quote]
WE GOING ARE U THATS MIAMI CC LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

chillin ***** gettin the regal ready 2 paint soon


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

2 more from "25th STREET RIDERS" :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

that shit is serious Carlos... :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 30 2008, 09:25 PM~11745646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

EURO2LOW :loco:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

whats going on


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 30 2008, 09:55 PM~11745952
> *whats going on
> *


take lots of pictures this weekend since i can't go  i know there is going to be mad whitegirls out there :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest always has one of the b est bikini contests in Florida


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 30 2008, 11:40 PM~11745808
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 30 2008, 11:53 PM~11745928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 30 2008, 09:58 PM~11745982
> *Slamfest always has one of the b est bikini contests in Florida
> *


DAMMIT :angry:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Here are some shots I took from last Slamfest..


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

STILL GOT THE CADDY 4SALE!
SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
SALE PRICE IS $1,600.
CALL ME ANYTIME AT 305.318.2354, DANNY.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NO CONTEST HERE :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAM you think they'll let my mini truck in aka "mini me" .......


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

They let anyone in.. They are good people.. I have more bikini shots coming.. gimme a sec


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Last Year's Bikini Contest..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm too lazy to upload more.. But Slamfest is always a good time =D


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2008, 01:17 AM~11746167
> *DAM you think they'll let my mini truck in aka "mini me" .......
> 
> 
> ...


I know thats not the old lady :0


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 30 2008, 09:25 PM~11745646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on the big bodys set up


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 30 2008, 10:05 PM~11746055
> *STILL GOT THE CADDY 4SALE!
> SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> ...


wrent u sellin this for $900 like a month ago. a couple of my homeboiys were callin u and no one answered. now u want $1600??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 30 2008, 10:05 PM~11746055
> *STILL GOT THE CADDY 4SALE!
> SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:        :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
I GIVE YOU 600.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I LUV THIS THREAD  U GUYS HAVE ALL THE GOOD CARS FOR SALE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*Got a buncha things i need to get rid of....*
got a CCE Cyclone Pump plumbed with 2 italian dumps steel braided returns ( the thick ones ) it has # 13 Marz Gear. Pump has no motor. pump goes for 280 online with no plumbing. Shoot me an Offer.
reverse deep cups and donuts. paid 45. asking 40 obo. *SOLD*

14" pistons all black. $60 obo.

one 14x6 rim . has rust... but its good for spare.
one 14x6 rim cut for booty kit. center is painted white.
shoot me an offer on both of them.

quick ground disconnect wit 10 ft 4 gauge wire ( BRAND NEW ) $30

1/2" port ProHopper block with a # 9 Marz gear. $50 obo

i got some more things laying around the garage ill post as i find more things.
ill post pics asap.
also got misc fittings . mostly 1/2 fittings.

also the 1/2 block is plumbed wit a 1/2 elbow and check valve.

and i also got a chrome chrome tanks. $15


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Oct 1 2008, 01:05 AM~11746055
> *STILL GOT THE CADDY 4SALE!
> SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> ...


I THOUGHT U SOLD IT EARLIER IN THE MONTH AND U WERE ASKING 4 CHEAPER WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 1 2008, 05:35 AM~11747604
> *I know thats not the old lady :0
> *


that's that rider right there day and night


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Sep 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11516537
> *SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> INTERIOR IS REALLY CLEAN.
> ...


HERE IT IS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I though the caddy was traded for like some 22's or something. :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DANNY305, LANNGA305
> *


Marica!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, *96' lincoln* :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *Evelitog, Lowridergame305
* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Oct 1 2008, 01:05 AM~11746055
> *STILL GOT THE CADDY 4SALE!
> SELLING A 1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD ON 14'Z ALL CHROME.
> REASON WHY IM SELLING IT IS BCUZ I CRASHED THE FRONT AND GOT A NEW CAR...BUT EVERYTHING WORKS AND DRIVES PERFECT. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE HOOD, GRILL AND 2 HEADLIGHTS.
> ...


i got all the parts you need :biggrin:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2008, 12:34 PM~11749008
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog, Lowridergame305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Bola ! ! ! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2008, 02:17 AM~11746167
> *DAM you think they'll let my mini truck in aka "mini me" .......
> 
> 
> ...


What year is this O?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 30 2008, 11:26 PM~11746248
> *Last Year's Bikini Contest..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: 

NICE PICS


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 1 2008, 09:43 AM~11749067
> *i got all the parts you need :biggrin:
> *


I NEED A HOOD. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=405030097

Just in....a BUNCH of lowrider model car stuff from radical hoppers to donks...rims,carpets, switches...everything you can imagen!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT ALL THIS EXCEPT THE THA PISTONS ITS SOLD.



















AND THIS BIG BODY BACK BUMPER GOT A DENT IN THE MIDDLE COULD BE COVERED WITH A BOOTY KIT... NO I DONT GOT THE TRIMS FOR IT


















and 2 4 foot #6 hoses

MAKE OFFERS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WHOS GOING TO THE HANGOUT 2NITE :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 1 2008, 03:54 PM~11752524
> *WHOS GOING TO THE HANGOUT 2NITE :biggrin:
> *


Luis is gonna hop da lak today!!! :biggrin: :420:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

im riding :nicoderm:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2008, 12:53 AM~11745928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  :wow: :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Oct 1 2008, 04:12 PM~11752697
> *Luis is gonna hop da lak today!!!  :biggrin:  :420:
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Island Stylin', STR8CLOWNIN LS, *CADILLAC D*, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, tonyy305, DRòN, slash

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 1 2008, 04:23 PM~11752807
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


shit its more like hes gonna hit the switch once :ugh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Oct 1 2008, 04:29 PM~11752858
> *Island Stylin', STR8CLOWNIN LS, CADILLAC D, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, tonyy305, DRòN, slash
> 
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: WUZ UP HOMIE AINT SEEN YOU IN A MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 1 2008, 04:36 PM~11752899
> *shit its more like hes gonna hit the switch once :ugh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Eric i need you to paint me 2 fenders for me asap..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Oct 1 2008, 07:12 PM~11752697
> *Luis is gonna hop da lak today!!!  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 1 2008, 07:41 PM~11752937
> *Eric i need you to paint me 2 fenders for me asap..
> *


let me know papa. I need a fade.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2008, 05:50 PM~11753004
> *let me know papa. I need a fade.
> *


like i need it them painted by the end of this week...and yea i saw you wolfin today i know that 4 door had you looking twice lol


----------



## 93FLEETfrm561 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2008, 09:21 AM~11747768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:                :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> I GIVE YOU 600.
> *



YEA ***** UR LAUGHING?...

I JUST SOLD IT 2NITE.


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

This is off the frame! :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Oct 1 2008, 07:54 PM~11755095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 30 2008, 06:39 PM~11741829
> *wheres this shit at tampa?
> *


plant city like 20 east of tampa


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 2 2008, 12:54 AM~11756399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danny ur cam sucks ni99a up grade or stay still shit or focus daniel son lol :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 1 2008, 09:52 PM~11756391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice to have a lowrider to cruise around in


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 1 2008, 12:57 AM~11745968
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Watson, Where ya at??? she waitin on ya...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 1 2008, 10:21 PM~11756610
> *danny ur cam sucks ni99a up grade or stay still shit or focus daniel son lol  :biggrin:
> *


YEA I KNOW I WAS MOVING TO MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEETfrm561_@Oct 1 2008, 09:41 PM~11754198
> *YEA ***** UR LAUGHING?...
> 
> I JUST SOLD IT 2NITE.
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
Did you really sell it this time? Or are you going to come back a month from now asking $2300?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

Jose post the pictures of last nights hoppin action :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 1 2008, 10:29 PM~11756660
> *Watson, Where ya at??? she waitin on ya...
> *


thats how he likes em, maybe just with a lil more jelly ? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

where are the new hangouts at now


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 1 2008, 09:54 PM~11756399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Thought this was funny :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Oct 1 2008, 08:01 PM~11755181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badest linc comin out!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 2 2008, 04:47 AM~11757579
> *:uh:  :uh:
> Did you really sell it this time? Or are you going to come back a month from now asking $2300?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 30 2008, 06:47 PM~11743529
> *Damn.....and C.A. is getting smaller............. :0
> *


Dont know where were you gettin your info from.... but i'll tell you dis bigger is not always better.....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 2 2008, 08:42 AM~11757684
> *thats how he likes em, maybe  just with a lil more jelly ? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Oct 1 2008, 11:01 PM~11755181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wheres the hangout tonight?


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Oct 1 2008, 07:54 PM~11755095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen da paint. its bad ass..


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 1 2008, 09:43 AM~11749067
> *i got all the parts you need :biggrin:
> *


what parts u got and how much u want for them


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

what up miami


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 2 2008, 11:30 AM~11758529
> *what parts u got and how much u want for them
> *


what you need


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 2 2008, 09:37 AM~11759062
> *what you need
> *


the parts for the lac u said u had missin the front


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 2 2008, 12:39 PM~11759079
> *the parts for the lac u said u had missin the front
> *


250.00


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 2 2008, 09:39 AM~11759079
> *the parts for the lac u said u had missin the front
> *


all front lights grill and hood i guess


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 2 2008, 12:40 PM~11759096
> *all front lights grill and hood i guess
> *


yep


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 2 2008, 09:42 AM~11759112
> *yep
> *


im gonna shoot u a pm


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 2 2008, 08:30 AM~11758529
> *what parts u got and how much u want for them
> *


WADDUP BRO. HOWS THINGS UP THERE


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 2 2008, 10:11 AM~11759358
> *WADDUP BRO. HOWS THINGS UP THERE
> *


not much meng just workin and more workin


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 2 2008, 10:15 AM~11759387
> *not much meng just workin and more workin
> *


SAME SHIT HERE BRO. WHATS UP WITH THIS ***** MARVIN.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, *Boulevard305*, lo lo, JESUS......R.O, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH,* illmatic1125, LOWinFLA
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 2 2008, 01:25 PM~11759474
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: INKSTINCT003, Boulevard305, lo lo, JESUS......R.O, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, illmatic1125, LOWinFLA
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WASSUP DRE!!!
WAT U UP TO??


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 2 2008, 10:23 AM~11759459
> *SAME SHIT HERE BRO. WHATS UP WITH THIS ***** MARVIN.
> *


not much wit him just workin and sleepin


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 2 2008, 10:29 AM~11759502
> *WASSUP DRE!!!
> WAT U UP TO??
> *


HERE CHILLING AT THE SHOP. I MEAN WORKING.  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 1 2008, 11:54 PM~11756399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD JASON... MAYBE I NEED TO MOVE TO DADE


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 2 2008, 04:47 AM~11757579
> *:uh:  :uh:
> Did you really sell it this time? Or are you going to come back a month from now asking $2300?*


sold :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

ANYONE GOTZ A SET OF SPINNERS FOR A SET OF WIRES THEY WANT TO SELL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo check this funny shit out ...sweet home hialeah..... :biggrin: :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwcUFLRum6Y


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 PM~11756638
> *must be nice to have a lowrider to cruise around in
> *


U can do it!!!!!


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

JESUS......R.O, :wave:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

93FLEETfrm561, R.O CUTTY
:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 2 2008, 09:30 AM~11757849
> *badest linc comin out!!
> *


 :0 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, the_Punisher, STR8CLOWNIN LS, WANNADANCE


:wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

is anyone going to the hang out tonight at 112 ???


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

EXECUTION :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 2 2008, 05:41 AM~11757682
> *Jose post the pictures of last nights hoppin action  :biggrin:
> *


lol....i got it...its coming... :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

R.O CUTTY :twak: :twak:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

EXECUTION :wave:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 2 2008, 03:39 PM~11762290
> *R.O CUTTY :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


lol !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

yea post pics of the hopping??? lets see whats hopping.....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 2 2008, 05:46 PM~11761842
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, ROLLIN LUXURY, the_Punisher, STR8CLOWNIN LS, WANNADANCE
> :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

_* $1500 obo* _ </span> [/b][/i][/u]</span>

























































alrite yall somthing came up so i got to sell it now i was goin to keep it and re-do it but i got to pay my rent so thats more important pm me offer or give me a call


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

oh and windows in and mirrors on


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Doing The Mack-10 With Chicho On The Switch !....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

by the way thats my dawg's delta, Alex (sweat it delta)


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 04:34 PM~11762749
> *Doing The Mack-10 With Chicho On The Switch !....lol...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 07:34 PM~11762749
> *Doing The Mack-10 With Chicho On The Switch !....lol...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL MA DAWG JOSES SWOLE IN THA PICS LOL.... ALEX OLDS GETTIN UP! :biggrin:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 04:34 PM~11762749
> *Doing The Mack-10 With Chicho On The Switch !....lol...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 That ***** Surfer Boy doing big things!!! Wuz-up Switchhitter. It's Mandy Sweat it's White 87 Regal :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Oct 2 2008, 04:51 PM~11762880
> *That ***** Surfer Boy doing big things!!! Wuz-up Switchhitter. It's Mandy Sweat it's White 87 Regal  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wussup mandy!! whats good hommie!!.....yeah that ***** alex was getting loose yesterday... :biggrin:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 04:54 PM~11762907
> *:0  wussup mandy!! whats good hommie!!.....yeah that ***** alex was getting loose yesterday... :biggrin:
> *


 Chillin! All that happen when i left the hang out. De pinga!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 07:34 PM~11762749
> *Doing The Mack-10 With Chicho On The Switch !....lol...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: gonna get that thing on video next week, and with fully charged batterys this time :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 2 2008, 04:49 PM~11762861
> *LOL MA DAWG JOSES SWOLE IN THA PICS LOL.... ALEX OLDS GETTIN UP!  :biggrin:
> *


lmao....Thanx *****... I been getting those comments alot lately.. :rofl: ........but yeah that bitch is getting up!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 08:20 PM~11763076
> *lmao....Thanx *****... I been getting those comments alot lately.. :rofl: ........but yeah that bitch is getting up!!
> *


puta put some meat on those bones :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 2 2008, 05:29 PM~11763144
> *puta put some meat on those bones  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I would, if you would take me OUT to eat once in a while...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, LOWLYFE85, *SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY*, ALTIMAS FINEST :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 2 2008, 05:55 PM~11763393
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, LOWLYFE85, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY, ALTIMAS FINEST :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que bola acere !.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11763393
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, LOWLYFE85, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN LUXURY, ALTIMAS FINEST :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Oct 2 2008, 04:51 PM~11762880
> *That ***** Surfer Boy doing big things!!! Wuz-up Switchhitter. It's Mandy Sweat it's White 87 Regal  :biggrin:
> *


IN BIG MOUTH VOICE

EY DOG "DONT BEAT ME UP"

SANDALS FLYING EVERYWHERE

2PAC AMBITIONS AS A MUMBLE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Oct 2 2008, 07:46 AM~11758265
> *Dont know where were you gettin your info from.... but i'll tell you dis bigger is not always better.....
> *


All you have to do is read.....  and you are right....bigger is not always better, you can have 3 or 4 of the baddest cars out and take out a whole club....been there done that.........


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 Members: MAAANDO, *CADILLAC D*, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC

Sup homie?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 2 2008, 07:06 PM~11763909
> *3 Members: MAAANDO, CADILLAC D, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> Sup homie?
> *


WUZUP DAWG HERE BORED AS FUCK


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11763957
> *WUZUP DAWG HERE BORED AS FUCK
> *


Shit I hear you. I just finished wrapping some more shit for the car. And now here looking at the wife do baby shower stuff.


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2008, 10:32 PM~11766071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sick


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2008, 01:32 AM~11766071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 07:34 PM~11762749
> *Doing The Mack-10 With Chicho On The Switch !....lol...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn somebody get my ***** a cheesburger or two..***** so thin startin to look like them lil ****** in Somolia.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

rides gettin up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 2 2008, 06:35 PM~11763687
> *IN BIG MOUTH VOICE
> 
> EY DOG "DONT BEAT ME UP"
> ...


YEAH!! Where big mouth at??? Dude's lost :


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 2 2008, 09:30 AM~11757849
> *badest linc comin out!!
> *


 :0 you car whore you..lol :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

hahaha lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LANDAU MOLDINGS, MAKE OFFER....NEED GONE ASAP

































HEADLIGHT BEZELS..MAKE OFFER

















TAILLIGHTS..MAKE OFFER

















GRILL..MAKE OFFER











NEED THESE PARTS OUT OF THE GARAGE..MAKE REASONABLE OFFERS..PM ME


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 3 2008, 08:02 AM~11768041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 3 2008, 08:02 AM~11768041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 3 2008, 11:02 AM~11768041
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks bad ass.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 3 2008, 08:02 AM~11768041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats really detailed :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2008, 10:32 PM~11766071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like that body style montys, but it looks niccee :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 3 2008, 08:02 AM~11768041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Oct 1 2008, 07:54 PM~11755095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 04:34 PM~11762749
> *Doing The Mack-10 With Chicho On The Switch !....lol...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YO JOSE U GOT TO STAY AWAY FROM THE DOLLAR MENUE AT MCDONALDS IT AINT WORKING 4 U :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11762548
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 2 2008, 04:34 PM~11762749
> *Doing The Mack-10 With Chicho On The Switch !....lol...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is up there big ups to u alex..........


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:34 AM~11769388
> *
> *


i think every1 on layitlow knows your selling your car we get the point


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lolol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

[email protected]!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 3 2008, 10:32 AM~11769367
> *YO JOSE U GOT TO STAY AWAY FROM THE DOLLAR MENUE AT MCDONALDS IT AINT WORKING 4 U :biggrin:
> *


lol.... I can't fool... It's the only menu' I can afford....So i can catch up to the BIG ballers out there, like you.... :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

posting for a friend....
For Sale impala x-frame
plated to front of x 
needs to be finished welded. 
plates are just tacked on .
all mounts were cut off and plated behind then welded back.
Back end is plated inside and out. 
make offer. 




























for more info call Chris @ 954-675-9925


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 3 2008, 05:38 AM~11767388
> *damn somebody get my ***** a cheesburger or two..***** so thin startin to look like them lil ****** in Somolia.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> rides gettin up.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thats funny.......Or someone bring my *****... a car so he can build it and stop chearleading for his team already... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 3 2008, 04:20 PM~11770811
> *Thats funny.......Or someone bring my *****... a car so he can build it and stop chearleading for his team already... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:burn: :biggrin:


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 3 2008, 01:20 PM~11770811
> *Thats funny.......Or someone bring my *****... a car so he can build it and stop chearleading for his team already... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 Members: Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY, *INKSTINCT003*, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, MAAANDO, Rollin DoN DeViLLe

:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: RO.LIFER, V-TOWN ROLLERZ, INKSTINCT003, *JESUS......R.O, Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY*, PrEsiDenTiaL__99
:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 3 2008, 01:34 PM~11770940
> *6 Members: Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY, INKSTINCT003, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, MAAANDO, Rollin DoN DeViLLe
> 
> :wave:
> *


que vuelta brode


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 3 2008, 04:39 PM~11770987
> *que vuelta brode
> *


Aqui en el toilet getting ready to get my Arnold Chochanegra on!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

WHATS UP JESUS R.O. :wave:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Oct 2 2008, 05:51 PM~11762880
> *That ***** Surfer Boy doing big things!!! Wuz-up Switchhitter. It's Mandy Sweat it's White 87 Regal  :biggrin:
> *


Yo Mandy long time no hear. So how are you and your family doing. Hopefully well. By the way if you see Alex, tell him I bid hello and that props for hopping the Delta :biggrin: . 

Oh you and the guys have my number, don't be a stranger and call. I don't have any numbers from any of you guys. :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 3 2008, 08:02 AM~11768041
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT LOOKS RAW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOWER SHOPS TONIGHT.................UNIVERSITY AND 595. Hope you all make it.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

posting for a friend....
For Sale impala x-frame
plated to front of x 
needs to be finished welded. 
plates are just tacked on .
all mounts were cut off and plated behind then welded back.
Back end is plated inside and out. 
make offer. 




























for more info call Chris @ 954-675-9925


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Oct 1 2008, 07:54 PM~11755095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Oct 3 2008, 02:28 PM~11771419
> *Yo Mandy long time no hear.  So how are you and your family doing.  Hopefully well.  By the way if you see Alex, tell him I bid hello and that props for hopping the Delta  :biggrin: .
> 
> Oh you and the guys have my number, don't be a stranger and call.  I don't have any numbers from any of you guys. :uh:
> *



What's going Wanna Dance??? Everything is good thanks. Same old shit man you know where we at.. Come by sometime


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

supz purp

supz danny


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 3 2008, 04:06 PM~11772153
> *supz purp
> 
> supz danny
> *


bored ass fuck at work ..wuss up with yall whats going on tonite


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-Regal...emZ300263259981
HERE IS A CLEAN HAS REGAL !! FOR SOMEONE LOOKING FOR ONE...
IT BELONGS TO SOMEONE IN THE CLUB....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 3 2008, 07:07 PM~11772160
> *bored ass fuck at work ..wuss up with yall whats going on tonite
> *


chillen yea prolly hit up nocturnal till what time u work


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 3 2008, 04:06 PM~11772153
> *supz purp
> 
> supz danny
> *



CHILLEN ***** HOME BORED :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

de pinga lets ride 2 nocturnal 2nite bitch


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 3 2008, 05:19 PM~11772629
> *de pinga lets ride 2 nocturnal 2nite bitch
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 3 2008, 08:42 PM~11772839
> *:biggrin:
> *


call me bitch so we can ride den


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Oct 3 2008, 04:58 PM~11772986
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> :nicoderm:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:nicoderm: regatta in 7 days, whos going? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 3 2008, 04:31 PM~11772314
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-Regal...emZ300263259981
> HERE IS A CLEAN HAS REGAL !! FOR SOMEONE LOOKING FOR ONE...
> IT BELONGS TO SOMEONE IN THE CLUB....
> *


DAMN he selling it already ......... clean car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11774253
> *:nicoderm: regatta in 7 days, whos going?  :biggrin:
> *


take some good pics fool and don't hold back i know how crazy them hoes get down there :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2008, 09:34 PM~11774873
> *take some good pics fool and don't hold back i know how crazy them hoes get down there  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11762548
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


$1200 obo or trade


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

VERY NICE 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

where u at bear....lol


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Oct 4 2008, 02:45 PM~11777396
> *where u at bear....lol
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie did that car come from up here on the treasure coast looks just like my homies old car


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11777285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 4 2008, 11:28 AM~11777285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post a pic of da body


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 27 2008, 01:34 AM~11712242
> *you and watson need to have a party and invite all your friends and eat all that cottage cheeeeeeeese!
> *


4 sho :biggrin: 



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Oct 1 2008, 12:25 AM~11745646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


propz


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, miaryder05, ROLLIN LaCrosse, *chino83*
BIATTTCCHHHHHH


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 4 2008, 12:54 PM~11777720
> *4 sho  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :uh: 
NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 01:29 AM~11756660
> *Watson, Where ya at??? she waitin on ya...
> *


naw that's too much for me big dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 4 2008, 04:00 PM~11777752
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:  :uh:
> NICE
> *


what up dre.....man once I get my internet back on ill be back on here posting up alot more pic's fuck it :biggrin: how's ur wife what yall haveing a boy or girl


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

4 Members: MAAANDO, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003*, miaryder05


Wassup mofos??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 4 2008, 01:04 PM~11777769
> *what up dre.....man once I get my internet back on ill be back on here posting up alot more pic's fuck it  :biggrin: how's ur wife what yall haveing a boy or girl
> *


I DONT KNOW YET. IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS WE LL FIND OUT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 2 2008, 08:42 AM~11757684
> *thats how he likes em, maybe  just with a lil more jelly ? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 4 2008, 01:06 PM~11777791
> *4 Members: MAAANDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003, miaryder05
> Wassup mofos??
> *


QUE BOLON. WHERE YOU AT NIGGGGAAA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 4 2008, 04:06 PM~11777791
> *4 Members: MAAANDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003, miaryder05
> Wassup mofos??
> *


maaaando what up big dowg.....man it's been rainingg all day fool.....but w.e. im here just vibeing at my aunt house no internet net(at my crib) cuz I didient pay my bill lol im a month late but shit man a ***** trying to get the whip together an shit anywazy hows the roadmaster comeing along


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 4 2008, 04:07 PM~11777798
> *I DONT KNOW YET.  IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS WE LL FIND OUT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

:angry: :angry: R.I.P. NO MORE SMOKN L'S. PUT IT IN THE AIR ONE LAST TIME FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Oct 4 2008, 04:51 PM~11778000
> *:angry:  :angry: R.I.P. NO MORE SMOKN L'S. PUT IT IN THE AIR ONE LAST TIME FOR THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ***** AINT THAT A BITCH! AND THAT WAS A RARE CLEAN ASS LINCOLN. :angry:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Oct 4 2008, 01:51 PM~11778000
> *:angry:  :angry: R.I.P. NO MORE SMOKN L'S. PUT IT IN THE AIR ONE LAST TIME FOR THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks hommie....I used to see it everyday on the way to my house, on 57th....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 4 2008, 02:48 PM~11778236
> *Damn that sucks hommie....I used to see it everyday on the way to my house, on 57th....
> *


x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

no?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

22'S FOR SALE THEY USED TO BE ON A 2000 BUBBLE LINCOLN $1000..RIMS ARE LIKE 3 MONTHS OLD..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Oct 4 2008, 11:45 AM~11777396
> *where u at bear....lol
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 4 2008, 04:16 PM~11778590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work homie.....


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr.7thGate_@Oct 4 2008, 04:51 PM~11778000
> *:angry:  :angry: R.I.P. NO MORE SMOKN L'S. PUT IT IN THE AIR ONE LAST TIME FOR THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 4 2008, 07:20 PM~11778599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :0


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Expensive Taste, *Hellraizer*, ROLLIN LUXURY, 87blazer
hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 4 2008, 07:20 PM~11778599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: hno:


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Oct 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11779576
> *:wow:  hno:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 4 2008, 02:29 PM~11777291
> *VERY NICE 61 :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. Your 60 is looking real nice.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: LATE NIGHT WORK OUT :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

purps work on that trunk right? looks awesome
and that twist 1 plate is awesome


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 4 2008, 05:31 PM~11778967
> *BAD ASS :0
> *


 thanks every1  if anybody needs anything airbrushed hit me up


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 4 2008, 07:16 PM~11778590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 4 2008, 11:51 PM~11781392
> *:biggrin: LATE NIGHT WORK OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NI99A U CANT B SERIOUS POSTIN THIS UP LAAAATE NIGHT 4 REAL!! DAAAAMN U JUST NEED A LAPTOP WITH U 24/7 LIKE THE CAMERA LOL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 4 2008, 11:51 PM~11781392
> *:biggrin: LATE NIGHT WORK OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 5 2008, 09:47 AM~11782679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THATS FOR JOSE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 5 2008, 09:33 AM~11782622
> *NI99A U CANT B SERIOUS POSTIN THIS UP LAAAATE NIGHT 4 REAL!! DAAAAMN U JUST NEED A LAPTOP WITH U 24/7 LIKE THE CAMERA LOL
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *Made You A Hater*, GUIDO

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 10:39 PM~11780460
> *Thanks bro.  Your 60 is looking real nice.
> *


  COMMING SOON  THANKS


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Oct 4 2008, 01:48 PM~11777695
> *Post a pic of da body
> *


ALL IN DUE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 5 2008, 11:47 AM~11782679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 4 2008, 11:52 AM~11777090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA THAT ***** DRIVING THAT LAC IS A PIMP!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 3 2008, 05:02 PM~11771682
> *TOWER SHOPS TONIGHT.................UNIVERSITY AND 595. Hope you all make it.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Just chillin on a sunday afternoon.....










:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey.. Who's Gold Vert.. is that?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Oct 5 2008, 03:21 PM~11784191
> *Just chillin on a sunday afternoon.....
> 
> 
> ...











ME TOO


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 5 2008, 08:57 PM~11786313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bubba stay with that drank boy - lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any 1 have a chrome 100 spoke knock off they would want 2 donate or sell 2 me real cheap. dont care waht size, or condition...could even be cut. just want to do some experimenting with it.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 5 2008, 08:01 PM~11786365
> *bubba stay with that drank boy - lol
> *


DRANK IN ONE HAND,AND NOW I GOT A SWITCH IN THE OTHER


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11762548
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


anybody got anything for trade


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HEY EVERYONE...

I GOT IN A CAR ACCIDENT TONIGHT IN THE REGAL... :0 SUM DUMB LIL FUCKIN BOY PUT HIS LEFT SGNAL LIGHT LIKE HE WAS GONNA TURN LEFT AND I STARTED TO SLOW DOWN AND INSTEAD THE DUMBASS AT THE LAST NIGHT BUSTED A RIGHT AND HIT THE FRONT DRIVERS SIDE OF MY CAR.... IT WAS SO BAD I HAD TO PAY OVER 100 BUCK RIGHT THERE JUST TO GET IT TOWED TO MA HOUSE!

AND THAT MOTHERFUCKER BARELY HAD DAMGE TO HIS CAR AND EVETUALY HE DROVE HIS LIL 4DOOR HONDA BACK HOME...

I GOT A TICKET FOR "WRECKLESS DRIVING" WHICH IS BULLSHIT AND I NEED A WHOLE FRONT...

LUCKLY, I HAVE A HOMEBOY THAT HAS ALOT OF REGALS AND IS GONNA GIVE ME ALL THE PARTS I NEED.

SO NOW IM WITHOUT A CAR......WITHOUT MY "WHO DA B.O.S.S."... :tears: 

IF ANYBODY WANTS TO HELP OUT WIT WATEVER THEY CAN .....THEN ITS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.... 

THIS MEANS.....EVENTUALY I WILL NEED TO GET BODY WORK AND A WHOLE PAINT JOB.....SO FOR ALL YA'LL THAT PAINT CARS OR ARE IN THE MAKING.... THIS ONES FOR YOU!!
LOL

WELL GOTTA GET SUM SLEEP..GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW IMA GET TO WORK FOR THE NEXT MONTH!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 4 2008, 07:20 PM~11778599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

SUM SLAMFEST FO YALL DROVE FROM HOMESTEAD N BACK ON SUNDAY 2 CHEK THE SHOW OUT HOPE YALL LIKE THE PICS WHITE BOYS AINT PLAYIN UP THERE..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I took about 200 shots at the Bikini Contest.. why didnt you post any of yours homie?


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Whats up Phil?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

THESE ARE FOR U DOUBLE O LOL DONT MESS WIT DEM WHITE BOYS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 6 2008, 01:54 AM~11788698
> *I took about 200 shots at the Bikini Contest.. why didnt you post any of yours homie?
> *


GOT THERE 2 LATE LOL :biggrin: LETS SEE EM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 5 2008, 09:06 PM~11787583
> *HEY EVERYONE...
> 
> I GOT IN A CAR ACCIDENT TONIGHT IN THE REGAL... :0  SUM DUMB LIL  FUCKIN BOY PUT HIS LEFT SGNAL LIGHT LIKE HE WAS GONNA TURN LEFT AND I STARTED TO SLOW DOWN AND INSTEAD THE DUMBASS AT THE LAST NIGHT BUSTED A RIGHT AND HIT THE FRONT DRIVERS SIDE OF MY CAR.... IT WAS SO BAD I HAD TO PAY OVER 100 BUCK RIGHT THERE JUST TO GET IT TOWED TO MA HOUSE!
> ...


I might know sum1 that might be selling da whole front 

pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 5 2008, 11:02 PM~11788753
> *THESE ARE FOR U DOUBLE O LOL DONT MESS WIT DEM WHITE BOYS LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 5 2008, 10:54 PM~11788698
> *I took about 200 shots at the Bikini Contest..
> *


post them up already !!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HEY EVERYONE...

I GOT IN A CAR ACCIDENT TONIGHT IN THE REGAL... :0 SUM DUMB LIL FUCKIN BOY PUT HIS LEFT SGNAL LIGHT LIKE HE WAS GONNA TURN LEFT AND I STARTED TO SLOW DOWN AND INSTEAD THE DUMBASS AT THE LAST NIGHT BUSTED A RIGHT AND HIT THE FRONT DRIVERS SIDE OF MY CAR.... IT WAS SO BAD I HAD TO PAY OVER 100 BUCK RIGHT THERE JUST TO GET IT TOWED TO MA HOUSE!

AND THAT MOTHERFUCKER BARELY HAD DAMGE TO HIS CAR AND EVETUALY HE DROVE HIS LIL 4DOOR HONDA BACK HOME...

I GOT A TICKET FOR "WRECKLESS DRIVING" WHICH IS BULLSHIT AND I NEED A WHOLE FRONT...

LUCKLY, I HAVE A HOMEBOY THAT HAS ALOT OF REGALS AND IS GONNA GIVE ME ALL THE PARTS I NEED.

SO NOW IM WITHOUT A CAR......WITHOUT MY "WHO DA B.O.S.S."... :tears: 

IF ANYBODY WANTS TO HELP OUT WIT WATEVER THEY CAN .....THEN ITS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.... 

THIS MEANS.....EVENTUALY I WILL NEED TO GET BODY WORK AND A WHOLE PAINT JOB.....SO FOR ALL YA'LL THAT PAINT CARS OR ARE IN THE MAKING.... THIS ONES FOR YOU!!
LOL


WILL POST SOME PICS UP OF THE DAMAGE SO YA'LL CAN GET AN IDEA OF THE WORK IMA NEED!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

THIS IS FROM THE ACCIDENT..... :uh: :uh: :uh: 






















































:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

:cheesy: :machinegun:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Any of you MIA fools coming to Vegas? If not, let me know whats happening the weekend after Vegas in Miami.......I'll be out that way in Miami Beach


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:31 AM~11789558
> *THIS IS FROM THE ACCIDENT..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


damn sorry 2 hear that....i know exactly how u feel...few years back crashed my big body and got the ticket...even though buddy was doin bout 70 on 87ave and changin in and out of lanes :uh: ...good luck with the rebuild


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:31 AM~11789558
> *THIS IS FROM THE ACCIDENT..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMN THAT IS SOME FUCKING BULLSHIT!! YOU BETTER GET REALLY HURT REALLY QUICK!!LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 6 2008, 08:00 AM~11789596
> *Any of you MIA fools coming to Vegas? If not, let me know whats happening the weekend after Vegas in Miami.......I'll be out that way in Miami Beach
> *


Tower Shoppes in Broward County, Friday night is a good spot and well worth the trip over there, it's off 595 and University in Davie.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*any 1 have a chrome 100 spoke knock off they would want 2 donate or sell 2 me real cheap. dont care waht size, or condition...could even be cut. just want to do some experimenting with it. *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 4 2008, 04:48 PM~11778236
> *Damn that sucks hommie....I used to see it everyday on the way to my house, on 57th....
> *


X3


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

if any one gotz a house grill for a fleet pm me :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

5 Members: MAAANDO, Capone-Designs, tunasub_on_u, chevyboy01, *81_Monte_Pimpin*

qUE bola ******? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:31 AM~11789558
> *THIS IS FROM THE ACCIDENT..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that homie


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 6 2008, 06:00 AM~11789596
> *Any of you MIA fools coming to Vegas? If not, let me know whats happening the weekend after Vegas in Miami.......I'll be out that way in Miami Beach
> *


My bike is on the way I'm leaving Friday


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Oct 6 2008, 01:00 AM~11788740
> *Whats up Phil?
> *



Hey Homie.. How Goes It?

How's Obsession life?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 6 2008, 11:14 AM~11790504
> *Hey Homie.. How Goes It?
> 
> How's Obsession life?
> *


Hey Phil did you ever find out how to add that watermark i did for you?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

For sale 2200 obo 24's wit 255/30/24 call or text 7863956496


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2008, 10:21 AM~11790548
> *Hey Phil did you ever find out how to add that watermark i did for you?
> *



I tried what you said and it didnt work.. and i didnt want to keep bugging you.. I got frustrated =/


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2008, 10:08 AM~11790015
> *5 Members: MAAANDO, Capone-Designs, tunasub_on_u, chevyboy01, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> 
> qUE bola ******?  :biggrin:
> *



chillin bro... just frustrated, this argentinean prick at work claims hes jew so ima miss this weeks hangout... how are you n the wifey doin?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:31 AM~11789558
> *THIS IS FROM THE ACCIDENT..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn....that blows....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Oct 6 2008, 12:04 PM~11790919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wifey is doing great. The twins are kicking around like karate kid in her belly. :biggrin: It was wild to feel them kick and see her belly move.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got back from Colorado a couple weeks ago.. Shot four features for Lowrider.. I just finished the third article.. Them guys have some serious cars out there.. Pretty Impressive

Maando.. thanks brother.. i hate to keep bothering you with this.. but it is appreciated


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Anybody on this site.. Ridiculously knowledgable about motors? Thats probably my only weak spot on writing some of these articles.. can always use some help.. Let me know


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2008, 01:05 PM~11791465
> *The wifey is doing great. The twins are kicking around like karate kid in her belly.  :biggrin: It was wild to feel them kick and see her belly move.
> *



o yea...wait till they get a lil older youll be able to feel it more n see their hands clearly...bro next month my youngest will be a year old...it feels like last week she was born... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *caprice ridah*, Groc006, 94pimplac, Euro2low, HAHAHA

wut up homie...now you back to sellin it...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST A SNEEK PEEK AT WHAT IM COOKING UP FOR THE MONTY. 








THIS IS WHAT IT LOOK LIKE NOW. ITS COMING SOON
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 6 2008, 11:42 AM~11792104
> *JUST A SNEEK PEEK AT WHAT IM COOKING UP FOR THE MONTY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 6 2008, 02:42 PM~11792104
> *JUST A SNEEK PEEK AT WHAT IM COOKING UP FOR THE MONTY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 08:11 AM~11789545
> *HEY EVERYONE...
> 
> I GOT IN A CAR ACCIDENT TONIGHT IN THE REGAL... :0  SUM DUMB LIL  FUCKIN BOY PUT HIS LEFT SGNAL LIGHT LIKE HE WAS GONNA TURN LEFT AND I STARTED TO SLOW DOWN AND INSTEAD THE DUMBASS AT THE LAST NIGHT BUSTED A RIGHT AND HIT THE FRONT DRIVERS SIDE OF MY CAR.... IT WAS SO BAD I HAD TO PAY OVER 100 BUCK RIGHT THERE JUST TO GET IT TOWED TO MA HOUSE!
> ...


 :0 DAM THAT SUCKS !


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 6 2008, 12:36 PM~11791657
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, caprice ridah, Groc006, 94pimplac, Euro2low, HAHAHA
> 
> ...


sup bro yea i kinda im in a jam got pay my rent im might just part that bitch out dont know yet wats good with u how the monte comin along


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:31 AM~11789558
> *THIS IS FROM THE ACCIDENT..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



sell me your passenger door. :cheesy:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Oct 3 2008, 05:02 PM~11772120
> *What's going Wanna Dance??? Everything is good thanks. Same old shit man you know where we at.. Come by sometime
> *


I'm going to see if I can pass by this week. By the way at the shop or restaurant?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11762548
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


BEST OFFER GETS IT LMK PM ME OR CALL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 6 2008, 03:54 PM~11792757
> *BEST OFFER GETS IT LMK PM  ME OR CALL
> *


$25? :dunno:




:cheesy:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 6 2008, 02:57 PM~11792782
> *$25? :dunno:
> :cheesy:
> *


make it 26 and a big mac and urs lmao


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got $26 and a Big Mac MEAL deal.. supersized =D


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

OH SHIT!!! LOL


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 6 2008, 06:00 AM~11789596
> *Any of you MIA fools coming to Vegas? If not, let me know whats happening the weekend after Vegas in Miami.......I'll be out that way in Miami Beach
> *



YEA.......................25th Street Riders will be in Vegas.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

PINK86REGAL, SWITCHITTER :wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## mante (Jul 25, 2007)

does it come painted!!! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 4 2008, 04:23 PM~11778621
> *22'S FOR SALE THEY USED TO BE ON A 2000 BUBBLE LINCOLN $1000..RIMS ARE LIKE 3 MONTHS OLD..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mante (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 6 2008, 11:42 AM~11792104
> *JUST A SNEEK PEEK AT WHAT IM COOKING UP FOR THE MONTY.
> 
> 
> ...


nice but, i wanna silver leave my inner legs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 6 2008, 02:42 PM~11792104
> *JUST A SNEEK PEEK AT WHAT IM COOKING UP FOR THE MONTY.
> 
> 
> ...



oh shittttttt.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mante (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 6 2008, 02:40 PM~11793951
> *PINK86REGAL, SWITCHITTER :wave:  :wave:  :420:
> *


wat about me
:dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mante_@Oct 6 2008, 03:06 PM~11794261
> *wat about me
> :dunno:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



DAM PERRO YOU GOT A COMPUTER FIRST TIME I SEE YOU ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 6 2008, 12:20 PM~11792474
> *sell me your passenger door.  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR SHOWIN ME SUM LOVE ON MY RIDE. I REALLY APPRECIATE IT.</span>     

SLOWLY BUT SURELY I WILL BE UP AND RUNNIN IN NO TIME....
AND THE BITCH ASS KID DAT DID IT IS GONNA PAY TOO  
LMAO



NOW I JUST GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW IMA GET TO THE OPA LOCKA HANGOUT!!
LOL

<span style=\'color:blue\'>I THINK MY FRAME NEEDS TO GET FIXED BECAUSE MY WHEEL IS LIKE BENT...DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT DAT??


----------



## baggin4life (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 6 2008, 12:54 PM~11792757
> *BEST OFFER GETS IT LMK PM  ME OR CALL
> *


I'LL GIVE U 200 BUCKS FOR THE SETUP BUT ONLY WITH TWO PUMPS U CAN KEEP THE OTHER TWO


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggin4life_@Oct 6 2008, 06:04 PM~11794824
> *I'LL GIVE U 200 BUCKS FOR THE SETUP BUT ONLY WITH TWO PUMPS U CAN KEEP THE OTHER TWO
> *


tryn to sell the hole thing


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 6 2008, 02:57 PM~11792782
> *$25? :dunno:
> :cheesy:
> *


I GOT TWIN MIDGETS AND $28.33 BUT I LOST THE PAPERS ON THE TWINS


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 6 2008, 07:10 PM~11794889
> *tryn to sell the hole thing
> *



Hey homie PM me your number. I need to get them stocks tonite if possible. I need to put them on my car before tomorrow nite. My bad I never got back to you.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 03:33 PM~11794527
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR SHOWIN ME SUM LOVE ON MY RIDE. I REALLY APPRECIATE  IT.</span>
> 
> SLOWLY BUT SURELY I WILL BE UP AND RUNNIN IN NO TIME....
> ...


naw mama it looks like u could of just broken a ball joint if thats the case u alright but it will need closer inspection..im sorry about that ..keep ur head up


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 02:10 PM~11777168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAW!, I'LL DRINK TO THAT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 06:33 PM~11794527
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR SHOWIN ME SUM LOVE ON MY RIDE. I REALLY APPRECIATE  IT.</span>
> 
> SLOWLY BUT SURELY I WILL BE UP AND RUNNIN IN NO TIME....
> ...


frame might not be bent..after my accident my wheel was the same way...the upper a arm was bent and so was one of the tie rods. when i changed out the a arm it was fine. since u have to change it might as well put it back in chrome :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*any 1 have a chrome 100 spoke knock off they would want 2 donate or sell 2 me real cheap. dont care waht size, or condition...could even be cut. just want to do some experimenting with it. *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Oct 6 2008, 08:02 PM~11795303
> *RAW!, I'LL DRINK TO THAT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

YEAH IT WAS RARE REALLY TOUGH TO FIND. BUT WHAT REALLY SUCKS IS THAT I NEVER GOT TO SEE ON THE BUMPER. :angel: 



> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 4 2008, 02:01 PM~11778054
> *DAMN ***** AINT THAT A BITCH! AND THAT WAS A RARE CLEAN ASS LINCOLN. :angry:
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 6 2008, 07:08 PM~11796715
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


WUDDA UP HOMIE


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 6 2008, 10:14 PM~11796797
> *WUDDA UP HOMIE
> *



nm, just workin n shit...you? tha wifey?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 06:33 PM~11794527
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR SHOWIN ME SUM LOVE ON MY RIDE. I REALLY APPRECIATE  IT.</span>
> 
> SLOWLY BUT SURELY I WILL BE UP AND RUNNIN IN NO TIME....
> ...


most likely u bent the upper a-arm


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 6 2008, 07:17 PM~11796834
> *nm, just workin n shit...you? tha wifey?
> *


ME THE SAME, HOPING THIS WEEK IT PICKS AT THE SHOP. AND THE WIFEY STILL PREGNANT. STILL SAYING THAT ITS MINE. W/E


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i see u lol massacre,


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 6 2008, 10:26 PM~11796946
> *ME THE SAME, HOPING THIS WEEK IT PICKS AT THE SHOP.  AND THE WIFEY STILL PREGNANT. STILL SAYING THAT ITS MINE. W/E
> *



lmao, hell naw... yall find out yet?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..........yesterdays Picnic


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 6 2008, 11:40 PM~11797846
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 6 2008, 10:40 PM~11797846
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 6 2008, 12:57 PM~11792782
> *$25? :dunno:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 6 2008, 08:40 PM~11797846
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 7 2008, 04:38 AM~11799852
> *Good Morning Ladies
> *


QUE BOLA *****. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE HOOPTIE.   :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 4 2008, 07:20 PM~11778599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROPZZZZ


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:31 AM~11789558
> *THIS IS FROM THE ACCIDENT..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN THAT SUCKZ


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 6 2008, 02:42 PM~11792104
> *JUST A SNEEK PEEK AT WHAT IM COOKING UP FOR THE MONTY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN YOU ANT FUCKIN AROUND FOOL


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 7 2008, 08:29 AM~11800723
> *:0 DAMN YOU ANT FUCKIN AROUND FOOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 6 2008, 09:40 PM~11797846
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, -CAROL CITY-, *INKSTINCT003
*

:wave: 
que bola lokka!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: creepin cutty, 96' lincoln, *INKSTINCT003*


WHATS GOOD BUDDY???


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 6 2008, 08:40 PM~11797846
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11762548
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


1200 obo need it gone asap


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

anybody got a frame for sale for a fleetwood shoot me a pm


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 01:55 PM~11801960
> *1200 obo need it gone asap
> *


200 FOR THE 4 PUMPS?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *low low mamii
* :uh: :uh:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 6 2008, 11:40 PM~11797846
> *
> *


That's fucking great...LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: I want one


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 7 2008, 10:15 AM~11801641
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, -CAROL CITY-, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


AQUI CHILLING AT WORK


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 7 2008, 10:17 AM~11801666
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: creepin cutty, 96' lincoln, INKSTINCT003
> WHATS GOOD BUDDY???
> *


CHILLING BRO. HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2008, 02:46 PM~11802423
> *CHILLING BRO.  HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


GOOD MAN...

SAVIN $$$ SO I CAN DO ALOT OF SHIT AT ONCE..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2008, 03:14 PM~11802648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: off topic king...lol


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

here are some pics i took today of the caprice


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11802648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICCEEE. CARA DE PUTA


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

99' linc sig 4/s or trade for somethin juiced as is...7864470197 Q!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

24Z RIMS N TIRES

$5000 PLUS SHIPPING























































MESSAGE ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2008, 12:45 PM~11802978
> *NICCEEE.  CARA DE PUTA
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 :wave: 

YO WHATS UP WIY CARLITO REGAL I HAVENT SEEN IT POSTED UP FOR SALE


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11803385
> *INKSTINCT003  :wave:
> 
> YO WHATS UP WIT CARLITO REGAL I HAVENT SEEN IT POSTED UP FOR SALE
> *


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2008, 01:14 PM~11802648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11803385
> *INKSTINCT003  :wave:
> 
> YO WHATS UP WIY CARLITO REGAL I HAVENT SEEN IT POSTED UP FOR SALE
> *


I WAS TRYING TO GET SOME CENTER GOLDS FOR IT. AND THE BATTERIES ARE DEAD. HAROL HAS TO GO AND CHECK IT OUT. THEY DONT WANNA CHARGE. AND THEY NEW. BUT IM GONNA POST THEM UP LIKE THAT FOR NOW. I NEED TO GET BETTER PICS TOO


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 7 2008, 02:44 PM~11802953
> *here are some pics i took today of the caprice
> 
> 
> ...


fuk it 1000


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT YOU CALL CLEANNNNNNNNNNNN,,,,AND YES IT IS UP FOR SALE CHECK OUT MORE PICS HERE http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3163819........THIS IS THE ONLY 79 GRAND PRIX 'SJ' RYDIN ON THE STREETS OF MIAMI DADE COUNTY....EVERYBODY GOT A MONTE OR A REGAL OR A CUTLASS AND OF COURSE IMPALAS...""WHO YOU KNOW WITH A 79 GP SJ ??????"" [email protected]


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 SALE 87 REGAL. REINFORCED FRONT AND BACK. 2 PUMP SET UP. BUT IT 3 WHEELS. HAS CHAINED BRIDGE. BRAND NEW SET UP. THE CAR WAS TAKEN OUT ONLY ONCE. IT WAS HERE AT HANGOUT. I DONT HAVE INTERIOR PICS NOW BUT ILL POST THEM UP. THE INTERIOR IS PRETTY STRAIGHT. IF INTERESTED CALL ME UP AT 786 333 2602 ANDRE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BY THE WAY ASKING PRICE IS $4000 OBO CASH ONLY NO TRADES


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, accord
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Friend of mine is selling a trailer if anyone is intrested, I think it's about 19 or 20 ft??? not sure... He wants 700.00 no problems with it.


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Oct 7 2008, 02:15 PM~11803754
> *THIS IS WHAT YOU CALL CLEANNNNNNNNNNNN,,,,AND YES IT IS UP FOR SALE CHECK OUT MORE PICS HERE http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3163819........THIS IS THE ONLY 79 GRAND PRIX 'SJ' RYDIN ON THE STREETS OF MIAMI DADE COUNTY....EVERYBODY GOT A MONTE OR A REGAL OR A CUTLASS AND OF COURSE IMPALAS...""WHO YOU KNOW WITH A 79 GP SJ ??????"" [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


14k obo wowserz


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

Was up MIA


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 06:22 PM~11804362
> *14k obo wowserz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 14k?????? :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Lol My boy has been working on some crazy car so I thought I would share it with you..


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Oct 7 2008, 02:15 PM~11803754
> *THIS IS WHAT YOU CALL CLEANNNNNNNNNNNN,,,,AND YES IT IS UP FOR SALE CHECK OUT MORE PICS HERE http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3163819........THIS IS THE ONLY 79 GRAND PRIX 'SJ' RYDIN ON THE STREETS OF MIAMI DADE COUNTY....EVERYBODY GOT A MONTE OR A REGAL OR A CUTLASS AND OF COURSE IMPALAS...""WHO YOU KNOW WITH A 79 GP SJ ??????"" [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


it better come with a time machine i think thats what all the clusters are


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2008, 01:14 PM~11802648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 7 2008, 04:10 PM~11804746
> *it better come with a time machine i think thats what all the clusters are
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## upsman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 04:20 PM~11804820
> *NICE!!!!
> *


nice :thumbsup: wonder how much he pay for it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11802648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wonder how much he pay for that :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

booty kit 4 sale :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 05:17 PM~11805292
> *booty kit 4 sale  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :twak:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Oct 7 2008, 05:19 PM~11805310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:  :twak:
> *










:machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 7 2008, 12:51 PM~11803032
> *99' linc sig 4/s or trade for somethin juiced as is...7864470197 Q!
> 
> 
> ...


danm nice where did you get that trunk i been looking everywhere for it


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 11:04 AM~11802048
> *anybody got a frame for sale for a fleetwood shoot me a pm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

R.O CUTTY, tRiCk oR tReAt 2 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2, what up puta


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 08:22 PM~11805343
> *R.O CUTTY, tRiCk oR tReAt 2 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



marica!!!!.... lol 


got any 13's for dirt cheap? lol


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 05:22 PM~11805343
> *R.O CUTTY, tRiCk oR tReAt 2 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2008, 05:24 PM~11805358
> *marica!!!!.... lol
> got any 13's for dirt cheap? lol
> *


no just some 14's


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 03:11 PM~11804259
> *Friend of mine is selling a trailer if anyone is intrested, I think it's about 19 or 20 ft??? not sure...  He wants 700.00 no problems with it.
> 
> 
> ...


jesus look


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 08:25 PM~11805374
> *no just some 14's
> *



how much??


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2008, 05:26 PM~11805379
> *how much??
> *


depends i got 2 sets give me a call


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *JESUS......R.O*, CORE, Still Hated, *R.O CUTTY*, INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305 


uffin:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 7 2008, 05:30 PM~11805433
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: JESUS......R.O, CORE, Still Hated, R.O CUTTY, INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305
> uffin:
> *


wazup :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: INKSTINCT003, *JESUS......R.O,* CORE, Still Hated, R.O CUTTY, *tru6lu305*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 7 2008, 05:30 PM~11805433
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: JESUS......R.O, CORE, Still Hated, R.O CUTTY, INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305
> uffin:
> *


what up homie 
:wave:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2008, 05:33 PM~11805457
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: INKSTINCT003, JESUS......R.O, CORE, Still Hated, R.O CUTTY, tru6lu305
> 
> ...


what up dre


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 08:29 PM~11805411
> *depends i got 2 sets give me a call
> *


i'm looking for something dirt cheap...lol I got two sets of 14s here but no tires on them...lol


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2008, 05:37 PM~11805485
> *i'm looking for something dirt cheap...lol I got two sets of 14s here but no tires on them...lol
> *


mine dont got tires either except 1 set which im keepin them there the small tires


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 08:39 PM~11805505
> *mine dont got tires either except 1 set which im keepin them there the small tires
> *



damn. I sold my tires to danny like an asshole....lol I only got one 14 inch small tire and its a fat white wall...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY+Oct 7 2008, 07:32 PM~11805447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin i like what im seeing nice addition to the car family


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SUM WORK DONE OVER THE WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 05:11 PM~11804259
> *Friend of mine is selling a trailer if anyone is intrested, I think it's about 19 or 20 ft??? not sure...  He wants 700.00 no problems with it.
> 
> 
> ...


how wide is it???


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 7 2008, 08:03 PM~11805717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie!!!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 09:09 PM~11805773
> *how wide is it???
> *


I can find out in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 Dammit,that a hell of a deal on dat trailer


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

11 Members: streetrider, JESUS......R.O, swanginbigbodies, BUBBA-D, SWITCHITTER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Made You A Hater, STR8CLOWNIN LS, sucio138, DPsBackupAccount, Lowridergame305

IM BACK!!!
LOL.
WASSUP MIAMI!!!

IM MISS MY REGAL :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 08:16 PM~11805833
> *I can find out in the morning. :biggrin:
> *


pm me wit the trailor specs. n what type of ramps does it have??? lemme know tomorrow


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

CADILLAC D!!!
BEAR!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Phone call for you :biggrin: 










:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 7 2008, 07:14 PM~11806498
> *CADILLAC D!!!
> BEAR!!!
> 
> ...



WUZUP :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 7 2008, 08:46 PM~11807543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 7 2008, 08:49 PM~11807575
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 7 2008, 08:46 PM~11807543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 7 2008, 11:46 PM~11807543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

ANYBODY HAVE A 80-89 MONTE CARLO HEADER PANEL?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Little something from your OVERPRICED donkey shop!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:59 AM~11809975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like somebody is putting in some work :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

wil lbe in the street soon.... :biggrin: few more details i gotta get done first


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 09:03 AM~11809995
> *looks like somebody is putting in some work :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

DAMN LARGE thats some serious work...big ups


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 8 2008, 06:20 AM~11810076
> *DAMN LARGE thats some serious work...big ups
> *



seriously everytime he post pictures its fucking like damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn fool


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking Good Large!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Sup RHYDERS STREET WEAR!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 8 2008, 09:19 AM~11810069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit is going to be serious as fuck :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus good mia
waht it dew errybody
FUCQH8RS, PINK86REGAL, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Bowtie South, carlito77


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O+Oct 7 2008, 03:22 PM~11804362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ni99a thats the worst part of a gp. The dash is :barf: !!! & for 14k we need some of that pinapple express he smokin for the trip on friday!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny.. or anyone else that knows him.. I need to get in touch with the dude with the red Lincoln Town car.. that i shot in Miami with the Fleetwoods.. I need his paperwork so i can write the article..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 8 2008, 09:04 AM~11810000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Nemo.. What's up homie.. you enjoy Slamfest?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 07:34 AM~11810462
> *Danny.. or anyone else that knows him.. I need to get in touch with the dude with the red Lincoln Town car.. that i shot in Miami with the Fleetwoods.. I need his paperwork so i can write the article..
> *


tito, rollin luxury on here..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Not that Lincoln.. the older one.. darker red


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 11:30 AM~11810916
> *Not that Lincoln.. the older one.. darker red
> *


jerry?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 8 2008, 07:18 AM~11809748
> *ANYBODY HAVE A 80-89 MONTE CARLO HEADER PANEL?
> *


 i know someone who has an 87 header panel for sale.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This dude


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 08:30 AM~11810916
> *Not that Lincoln.. the older one.. darker red
> *



o,ok jerry his lil name is massacre


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Dont know his name.. I just sent Luis a text.. but nothing yet


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 10:20 AM~11810833
> *Nemo.. What's up homie.. you enjoy Slamfest?
> *


yo did u take any pics at slamfest???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Of course man.. Didnt you see me with a camera all day?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

sure did but where they at???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I havent edited them yet.. still trying to get a bunch of features done for Lowrider.. But i will work on them soon


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 8 2008, 10:23 AM~11810391
> *maybe there is $12k cash  in the trunk?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> ni99a thats the worst part of a gp. The dash is  :barf: !!! & for 14k we need some of that pinapple express he smokin for the trip on friday!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 10:52 AM~11811065
> *I havent edited them yet.. still trying to get a bunch of features done for Lowrider.. But i will work on them soon
> *


k sounds good, if u happened to get any pics of my truck lemme know... thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:45 AM~11811009
> *sure did but where they at???
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got one of your truck.. and shuddup Double-O lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:55 AM~11811085
> *k sounds good, if u happened to get any pics of my truck lemme know... thanks
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11811092
> *I got one of your truck.. and shuddup Double-O lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

If you took your Birthday Ass there.. you wouldnt need to see my photos =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just Got in touch with Jerry.. Thanks again Jason


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 09:10 AM~11811173
> *If you took your Birthday Ass there.. you wouldnt need to see my photos =D
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The Bikini contest was bad ass.. a couple girls that will make you broke


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 11:17 AM~11811230
> *The Bikini contest was bad ass.. a couple girls that will make you broke
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11811230
> *The Bikini contest was bad ass.. a couple girls that will make you broke
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha.. Oh it happened.. 

Where are your bikini photos Rollin?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 01:01 PM~11811614
> *Haha.. Oh it happened..
> 
> Where are your bikini photos Rollin?
> *


yeah Rollin, where are they :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:59 AM~11809975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS LIKE A RAD RIDES BY TROY FRAME BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

*My homeboy Dre selling his lincoln 

96 Lincoln Towncar 
3 CCE Pumps 
8 Batteries 
Reinforced arches 
Front Bridge
Back Bridge
Chains Front and Back
Rear End Reinforced.
All Work Done by SIC Cars. (Phil)
Brand New 13's. Only Rolled on For 2 Months.
Clean As Fuck Paint. 
$6000.
Any Questions Hit Him Up At 786-246-2335 ask for Andre.*


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like one clean lincoln


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 8 2008, 01:28 PM~11812483
> *looks like one  clean lincoln
> *



it is :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

EVERYBODY HAD ONE BACK IN THE DAY... A BAD BODY CHICK AND CAR


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 8 2008, 03:13 PM~11812857
> *EVERYBODY HAD ONE BACK IN THE DAY... A BAD BODY CHICK AND CAR
> 
> 
> ...



poor monte...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

::Sigh:: here is a sample from Slamfest because Oscar wont leave me alone about it..


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 12:27 PM~11813019
> *::Sigh:: here is a sample from Slamfest because Oscar wont leave me alone about it..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yea it was nice i was there also but my camara decided to take a shit that day and could not get any pics of the bikini contest


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 8 2008, 11:47 AM~11812047
> *LOOKS LIKE A RAD RIDES BY TROY FRAME BAD ASS :thumbsup:
> *


Art Morrison frame


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 8 2008, 05:11 PM~11814002
> *Art Morrison frame
> *


I thought thats what that was... :0


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11814022
> *I thought thats what that was... :0
> *


wus up freak whats going on?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

VIAR 350 FOR SALE 130.00 OBO 954 591-3246


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 12:01 PM~11811614
> *Haha.. Oh it happened..
> 
> Where are your bikini photos Rollin?
> *


my girl forgot my camera at the house before we left... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11805411
> *depends i got 2 sets give me a call
> *


Looking for a set of 14's 5 lug for a toyota hit me up.. :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

miami i need some chrome undies for a g body front mostly and if possible ill take a arms stock and finish them how i want lowers and uppers ive looked in the classifieds add but nuthin..i know yall boys got something layin around


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 8 2008, 06:16 PM~11814620
> *miami i need some chrome undies for a g body front mostly and if possible ill take a arms stock and finish them how i want lowers and uppers ive looked in the classifieds add but nuthin..i know yall boys got something layin around
> *


theres a few in classifieds but it depends on the $$$$ u want 2 spend


----------



## killyoself (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:55 AM~11811085
> *k sounds good, if u happened to get any pics of my truck lemme know... thanks
> 
> 
> ...



tight work wen we ridin out again on them 4 wheelers got my shit running hard


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

found these

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430060&st=0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430060&st=0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 8 2008, 05:16 PM~11814032
> *wus up freak whats going on?
> *


Chillin, Same shit, How is everything on your side??


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWITCHITTER, Magik007, *EXECUTION*

What it do cuhz!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 8 2008, 03:34 PM~11814809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 8 2008, 05:59 AM~11809975
> *
> Little something from your OVERPRICED donkey shop!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11815214
> *
> *


A photoshop of my old car. lol


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:59 AM~11809975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW THATS GONNA BE THE BADDEST DONKEY EVER WITH THAT FRAME :0  :nicoderm: OR JUST FOR THAT THANG I SEEN THE OTHER DAY!!!*

LARGE YOU THE MAN!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killyoself_@Oct 8 2008, 05:19 PM~11814655
> *tight work wen we ridin out again on them 4 wheelers got my shit running hard
> *


whenever... who dis?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

SixOne.. where you from Homie?


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

new toy to go with the ride some one give me a reason


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 08:24 PM~11817689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT LOOKS RAW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11802648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER+Oct 7 2008, 10:22 PM~11808571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 8 2008, 06:14 AM~11810053
> *wil lbe in the street soon.... :biggrin:  few more details i gotta get done first
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GOT THE CAR DOWN HERE ALREADY LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *sweatitsdelta88*, Checho818

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:47 PM~11817982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *CADILLAC D, DOUBLE-O, SWITCHITTER*

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 8 2008, 02:31 PM~11814170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work DRON :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 11:24 PM~11817689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Oct 8 2008, 09:58 PM~11818730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what i call H8R repellent :machinegun: :machinegun: :cheesy: :thumbsup: and then after the coroner picks up the body uffin: :420:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:47 PM~11817982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN AS HELL I TATATATATATA TELL YA  DAMN IT MADE ME STUDDER


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 08:24 PM~11817689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks real nice dee


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 08:24 PM~11817689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2008, 02:17 PM~11803760
> *4 SALE 87 REGAL. REINFORCED FRONT AND BACK. 2 PUMP SET UP.  BUT IT 3 WHEELS.  HAS CHAINED BRIDGE.  BRAND NEW SET UP. THE CAR WAS TAKEN OUT ONLY ONCE. IT WAS HERE AT HANGOUT. I DONT HAVE INTERIOR PICS NOW BUT ILL POST THEM UP.  THE INTERIOR IS PRETTY STRAIGHT. IF INTERESTED CALL ME UP AT 786 333 2602  ANDRE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

LOOKING FOR A 14X7 CHROME JUST 1 NEED IT BADLY...LET ME KNOW PM ME........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 9 2008, 01:52 AM~11819142
> *YOU GOT THE CAR DOWN HERE ALREADY LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


ive had the car for a minute now...just need to do some things 2 it first b4 she hits the streets


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 8 2008, 11:53 PM~11819145
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, sweatitsdelta88, Checho818
> 
> ...


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys.. Just started a Fantasy Basketball League.. On Sportsline.. anyone want to join?.. I made the draft in two weeks


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

this what i woke up too today....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

What the hell Happened? The Levees broke in Miami?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha i dont know bro.... i started rainin n shit round 530 am n i took them pix round 10am...


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 10:29 AM~11821827
> *this what i woke up too today....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Crazy.. I'm in Broward.. and not even a puddle is outside.. strange


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

flooded round here for a few blocks...a few streets away bone dry....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 12:29 PM~11821827
> *this what i woke up too today....
> 
> 
> ...


wow that suks homie


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

yea man... i got most of the water out of the car, gotta finda wet vac... moved my car a block away n shit cuz its still flooded here...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

How did you move the car? You started the engine in that ocean???


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 9 2008, 10:46 AM~11821974
> *How did you move the car? You started the engine in that ocean???
> *


x2!! and clean and wd-40 911 on them rims. 2 much water 4 chinas!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone else's "Quick Reply" button not working? damn AOL..


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 10:29 AM~11821827
> *this what i woke up too today....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam that sucks


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 9 2008, 10:58 AM~11822083
> *Anyone else's "Quick Reply" button not working? damn AOL..
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey.. you guys rollin out to the Plant City thing on the 26th?

I'll be there shooting for Lowrider if you guys are interested in coverage =D


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 10:29 AM~11821827
> *this what i woke up too today....
> 
> 
> ...


man...wtf..ill be mad as a muthufuka bruh...i looked at da pic for like a minute thinking how ..only in miami


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 11:29 AM~11821827
> *this what i woke up too today....
> 
> 
> ...


rip that carpet out soon! that moisture on old floors is a :nono: :nosad:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT SUCKS WHITEBOY. THIS IS WHAT I WOKE UP TO







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 9 2008, 12:04 PM~11822718
> *rip that carpet out soon! that moisture on old floors is a  :nono:  :nosad:
> *


yeah and buy that bag they sell at walgreens that sucks up all the moisture and humidity..it works real good


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 9 2008, 01:46 PM~11821974
> *How did you move the car? You started the engine in that ocean???
> *


naw the city workers were pumpin that shit out...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 9 2008, 03:15 PM~11822814
> *:biggrin: THAT SUCKS WHITEBOY.  THIS IS WHAT I WOKE UP TO
> 
> 
> ...



must be nice bro...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 9 2008, 03:04 PM~11822718
> *rip that carpet out soon! that moisture on old floors is a  :nono:  :nosad:
> *



yea the carpet was the first to go...i already got em (moisture bagz) in there hahaha...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

'
Dont lie.. this is what you REALLY woke up next to..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 9 2008, 03:33 PM~11822974
> *'
> Dont lie.. this is what you REALLY woke up next to..
> 
> ...


haha thats more like it over in opalocka...haha lookin like rodmans ol pie ass...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA, THATS KISHA........


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

hno: FLORIDA SHOW/ HOP OFF


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 & 81 MONTEPIMPIN!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 01:29 PM~11821827
> *this what i woke up too today....
> 
> 
> ...


HUH? WHERE DID ALL THAT WATER COME FROM?? 
IT BARELY HAS RAINED??


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i dont know i woke up to that shit...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 01:36 PM~11821884
> *flooded round here for a few blocks...a few streets away bone dry....
> *


DAMMM, IT DIDNT RAIN DAT MUCH DOWN SOUTH!
DO U STAY IN LIKE SWEETWATER OR HIALEAH???


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

North Miami Beach..... 10 minutes from opa locka...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 04:05 PM~11823292
> *North Miami Beach..... 10 minutes from opa locka...
> *


DAMMM..... THAT REALLY SUCKS...AS LONG AS IT DIDNT MESS UP UR CAR....

:0 SORRY TO HEAR U COULDNT GO TO CHURCH!! (INSIDER)
LMAO
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody lookin for a lowrider bike my buddy got this one 4-sale give me a call 754 244-3108 askin $150 firm


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 9 2008, 01:14 PM~11823376
> *anybody lookin for a lowrider bike my buddy got this one 4-sale give me a call 754 244-3108 askin $150 firm
> 
> 
> ...


ask him if he wants to sell that fork alone


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 9 2008, 03:18 PM~11823409
> *ask him if he wants to sell that fork alone
> *


naw he want get rid of the whole thing aways in the way at the shop


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 8 2008, 06:59 AM~11809975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmm...i spy a 63 vert in the background there


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUT U KNOW BOUT DIS LOCK UP!!</span>
LOL
<img src=\'http://img317.rockyou.com/imagehost/13/13478/13478710/13478710_2a5fac801223586366_m.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

JUST KIDDING!! LOL :biggrin: 

DOES ANYBODY KNOW <span style=\'color:red\'>"WHO" CAN FIX THIS???


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WHERES WATSON???</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
JUST KIDDING!









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Look what showed up at my house this afternoon..... :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

throwback


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/847720668.html


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 9 2008, 02:21 PM~11824018
> *WHERES WATSON???</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
> JUST KIDDING!
> ...


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
look at her eyes


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 9 2008, 05:21 PM~11824018
> *WHERES WATSON???</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
> JUST KIDDING!
> ...



watson u working with something now heyyyyyyy lol 
bareback her :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 9 2008, 03:33 PM~11822974
> *'
> Dont lie.. this is what you REALLY woke up next to..
> 
> ...


i always knew u were a culero toma por el culo


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 9 2008, 03:15 PM~11822814
> *:biggrin: THAT SUCKS WHITEBOY.  THIS IS WHAT I WOKE UP TO
> 
> 
> ...


in a wet dream u did lol


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 9 2008, 05:21 PM~11824018
> *WHERES WATSON???</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
> JUST KIDDING!
> ...


wow black on black :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 9 2008, 06:57 PM~11824942
> *wow black on black  :cheesy:
> *


OMG.LMAO!!!! BLACK ON BLACK...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 9 2008, 06:38 PM~11824758
> *lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> look at her eyes
> *


LMAO!!! I THINK SHE COCKED EYED!!</span>

<span style=\'colorurple\'>THATS A BLACK ON BLACK CRIME....
LIKE ROLL1NREGAL SAID.
LMAO


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 9 2008, 02:21 PM~11824018
> *WHERES WATSON???</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
> JUST KIDDING!
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 9 2008, 02:59 PM~11824391
> *Look what showed up at my house this afternoon.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 9 2008, 08:49 AM~11821039
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: DAM ***** YOUR FIRST POST I FEEL SPECIAL :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 9 2008, 10:29 AM~11821827
> *this what i woke up too today....
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THAT SHIT SUCKS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 7 2008, 11:46 PM~11807543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAW ASS FUCK!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 9 2008, 04:42 PM~11825342
> *RAW ASS FUCK!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11825361
> *THANKS :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE RAW ASS FUCK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Oct 9 2008, 04:45 PM~11825360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GAY AS ***** :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, CADILLAC D, BUICK RYDIN HIGH

:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 9 2008, 03:14 PM~11823376
> *anybody lookin for a lowrider bike my buddy got this one 4-sale give me a call 754 244-3108 askin $150 firm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

quote=orientalmontecarlo,Oct 9 2008, 03:30 PM~11824681]
throwback
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/847720668.html
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Oct 9 2008, 12:34 AM~11818494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 9 2008, 02:21 PM~11824018
> *WHERES WATSON???</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>LOL
> JUST KIDDING!
> ...


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Oct 8 2008, 12:53 PM~11812114
> *My homeboy  Dre selling his lincoln
> 
> 96 Lincoln Towncar
> ...


TTT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 9 2008, 07:47 PM~11825381
> *:biggrin: GAY AS ***** :biggrin:
> *


LOL.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 9 2008, 07:50 PM~11825400
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, CADILLAC D, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> 
> ...


 :wave:
WUT IT DO???
LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 9 2008, 08:59 PM~11825915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OH HELLZ NAH!!
LMAO
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH,* caprice ridah
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 9 2008, 09:23 PM~11826138
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, caprice ridah
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT U UP TOO?? :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

7 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, SWITCHITTER, STR8CLOWNIN LS, Bowtie South, INKSTINCT003, carlito77, caprice ridah

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, SWITCHITTER*, STR8CLOWNIN LS, Bowtie South, carlito77, caprice ridah :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Oct 9 2008, 06:25 PM~11826161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 9 2008, 09:30 PM~11826215
> *Que bola acere !!!!... :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


WHITE GIRL! :0 :biggrin: 
LOL


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 9 2008, 09:25 PM~11826160
> *7 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, SWITCHITTER, STR8CLOWNIN LS, Bowtie South, INKSTINCT003, carlito77, caprice ridah
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave: 
any luck yet on findin parts 4 ur ride??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 9 2008, 09:43 PM~11826372
> *  :wave:
> any luck yet on findin parts 4 ur ride??
> *


YEAH! LUCKLY MY BOY FROM TAMPA THAT HAS ALOT OF REGALS IS GONNA GIVE ME ALL THE PARTS I NEED FOR FREE.. NEXT WEEKEND IMA GO PICK THEM UP!

I JUST GOTTA FIND SOMEONE TO FIX THAT WHEEL THAT LOOKS LIKE ITS "LOCKED-UP".LOL.
THEN GET ANOTHER PAINT JOB...EVEN BETTER!
THANX FOR ASKIN...


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

[SIZE=22[COLOR=purple] :worship: :worship: ME IM HERE TO TEACH SOME ****** WAS THE GAME ABOUT!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i need parts for a monte ls back bumper,trunk lid,doors,header panel post what u got


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

SixOne..

You interested in a Lowrider Feature.. or no?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 10 2008, 12:03 AM~11827581
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


W :0 W SOMEONES FEELINGS IS GOING TO GET HURT SOON WAY TO GO LUIS


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 9 2008, 12:33 PM~11822974
> *'
> Dont lie.. this is what you REALLY woke up next to..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

2nd page n shit... :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 9 2008, 11:32 PM~11827301
> *SixOne..
> 
> You interested in a Lowrider Feature.. or no?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 9 2008, 09:33 PM~11826829
> *[SIZE=22[COLOR=purple] :worship:  :worship: ME IM HERE TO TEACH SOME ****** WAS THE GAME ABOUT!!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *






:twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: 
ABOUT TIME SOMEONE STARTED BEEF AGAIN IN MIAMI, WE WERE GETTING A LIL BORED..... :
roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good Morning ladies.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

thumbsup: its friday...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, FUCQH8RS, lalo22, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, tru6lu305
:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 10 2008, 08:32 AM~11829193
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 96' lincoln, FUCQH8RS, lalo22, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, tru6lu305
> 
> ...



ughhh........ :angry:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 10 2008, 07:34 AM~11829201
> *ughhh........  :angry:
> *



someone woke up in a bad mood today. :uh: :uh: 

whats wrong your vagina hurts ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 10 2008, 08:42 AM~11829229
> *someone woke me up with a bad move today.  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> that's why my vagina hurts.
> *




:uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 10 2008, 07:44 AM~11829243
> *:uh:
> *


LMAOOOOO!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol

are you ever going to paint that POS linc?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 96' lincoln, Magik007, INKSTINCT003
> *


MARICA!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 10 2008, 07:47 AM~11829252
> *lol
> 
> are you ever going to paint that POS linc?
> *



nah i just like having the car primered up n shit :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 10 2008, 08:50 AM~11829266
> *nah i just like having  the car primered up n shit  :uh:
> *



PRIME TIME C.C.!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 10 2008, 07:51 AM~11829268
> *PRIME TIME C.C.!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

lol


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 10 2008, 06:08 AM~11829321
> *lol
> *


wat up mo


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

leaving to las vegas today will be repping strong from miami and Rest In Peace lowrider club in the bike class

we brought you the first car to show in vegas from miami back in early 2000's

that was circus threat










now we bring you the frist bike to show in vegas
Natural Born Killa a little over 8gs went into this bike 2gs in the last two month to get it ready for the show with the new changes 










Rest in peace will be back out and showing in 2009 with cars keep an eye out


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 10 2008, 07:30 AM~11829614
> *leaving to las vegas today will be repping strong from miami and Rest In Peace  lowrider club  in the bike class
> 
> we brought you the first car to show in vegas from miami  back in early 2000's
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice u reppin hard for miami homey thanks


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 10 2008, 09:46 AM~11829688
> *:thumbsup: nice u reppin hard for miami homey thanks
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalo22+Oct 10 2008, 08:46 AM~11829688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 9 2008, 11:32 PM~11827301
> *SixOne..
> 
> You interested in a Lowrider Feature.. or no?
> *


Maybe when she gets finished, I will keep that in mind.

I've got alot left on the to do list, before that can be considered.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 10 2008, 07:30 AM~11829614
> *leaving to las vegas today will be repping strong from miami and Rest In Peace  lowrider club  in the bike class
> 
> we brought you the first car to show in vegas from miami  back in early 2000's
> ...


KEEP DOIN WAHT IT DO HOMIE BIKE IS SICK!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

towers tonight? anyone going


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, WELL THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE ON THE DRIVERS WHEEL THATS SLANTED FROM THE ACCIDENT... HUMM? DOESNT REALLY LOOK LIKE ANYTHINGS BENT OR BROKE?? WAT YA'LL THINK???





















:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I am going to head out to Towers tonight.. Need to find more Lowriders down here.. sick of the imports at Towers..


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Oct 10 2008, 08:55 AM~11829748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Magik007, *STR8CLOWNIN LS*, orientalmontecarlo, HAHAHA, 96' lincoln, 87blazer, Euro2low

Sup Frank :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 10 2008, 07:48 AM~11829257
> *MARICA!
> *


CABRON!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 10 2008, 11:05 AM~11831190
> *OK, WELL THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE ON THE DRIVERS WHEEL THATS SLANTED FROM THE ACCIDENT... HUMM? DOESNT REALLY LOOK LIKE ANYTHINGS BENT OR BROKE?? WAT YA'LL THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


its hard to tell from da pics ..easier if i was there doesnt look bad at all but then again i cant tell from da pics ..


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 10 2008, 02:25 PM~11831369
> *Magik007, STR8CLOWNIN LS, orientalmontecarlo, HAHAHA, 96' lincoln, 87blazer, Euro2low
> 
> Sup Frank  :biggrin:
> *


chillin gettin ready 2 hit the streets again soon :biggrin: 

u??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 10 2008, 02:28 PM~11831383
> *its hard to tell from da pics ..easier if i was there doesnt look bad at all but then again i cant tell from da pics ..
> *


  
WELL, WHEN I TRUNED IT ON TO REVERSE A LIL BIT I HEARD A RUBBING NOISE...LIKE THE TIRE WAS RUBBIN SUMTHANG???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 10 2008, 01:29 PM~11831391
> *chillin gettin ready 2 hit the streets again soon  :biggrin:
> 
> u??
> *


chillin cousin, looking to move back to the 305 !


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138+Oct 10 2008, 01:29 PM~11830967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Phil, shoot me your number thru pm so i can hit you up when i get to towers. Would like to meet you in person.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 10 2008, 12:14 PM~11831714
> *I might be going.
> Hey Phil, shoot me your number thru pm so i can hit you up when i get to towers. Would like to meet you in person.
> *


I PM'D YOU MINE. CALL ME GORDIS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, Made You A Hater
:wave:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 9 2008, 11:03 PM~11827581
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 10 2008, 02:05 PM~11831190
> *OK, WELL THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE ON THE DRIVERS WHEEL THATS SLANTED FROM THE ACCIDENT... HUMM? DOESNT REALLY LOOK LIKE ANYTHINGS BENT OR BROKE?? WAT YA'LL THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


HARD TO TELL FOM THE PIC BUT HAVE YOU CHECKED THE SPINDLE?


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Oct 10 2008, 04:08 PM~11832120
> *HARD TO TELL FOM THE PIC BUT HAVE YOU CHECKED THE SPINDLE?
> OTHER THAN THAT TRY TO LIFT THE CAR THE RIGHT WAY AND TAKE OUT THE OLD SCHOOL LIFTS, THAT SHIT AINT CUTN IT HOMIE!!
> *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 10 2008, 12:05 PM~11831190
> *OK, WELL THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE ON THE DRIVERS WHEEL THATS SLANTED FROM THE ACCIDENT... HUMM? DOESNT REALLY LOOK LIKE ANYTHINGS BENT OR BROKE?? WAT YA'LL THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


FRAME IS BUCKLED. TAKE IT TO A SHOP AND HAVE THEM CHAIN PULL THE FRONT .DRIVER SIDE CAVED IN.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 10 2008, 12:16 PM~11831273
> *I am going to head out to Towers tonight.. Need to find more Lowriders down here.. sick of the imports at Towers..
> *



25TH Street Riders will be there...................


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 8 2008, 09:36 AM~11810944
> *This dude
> 
> 
> ...


POST MORE PICS OF THAT LINCOLN. I LIKES IT/ :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I cant post more of that.. 

I shot that for Lowrider.. When it gets printed.. you can see =X



Carlos.. Make sure those two dudes are at Towers.. wanna check out their cars before i shoot them


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 10 2008, 05:47 AM~11829252
> *lol
> 
> are you ever going to paint that POS linc?
> *



:no:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 10 2008, 01:54 PM~11832508
> *POST MORE PICS OF THAT LINCOLN. I LIKES IT/ :0
> *


HERE YOU GO :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 10 2008, 02:05 PM~11831190
> *OK, WELL THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS LIKE ON THE DRIVERS WHEEL THATS SLANTED FROM THE ACCIDENT... HUMM? DOESNT REALLY LOOK LIKE ANYTHINGS BENT OR BROKE?? WAT YA'LL THINK???
> 
> 
> ...



why not take a pic of the frame? upper a-arm? upper a-arm bolts? if it has negative camber, that means the upper a-arm is shorter than the lower. so it can either be the frame is fucked up, or somethings up with the upper a-arm.


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11832355
> *FRAME IS BUCKLED.  TAKE IT TO A SHOP AND HAVE THEM CHAIN PULL THE FRONT .DRIVER SIDE CAVED IN.
> *


BUDDY SAID WHEN HE PUTS IT ON REVERSE IS WHEN IT MAKES THE NOISE!
IF I WAS THE FRAME THEN IT'D DO IT ALL THE TYME


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

ima be at towers ill look foe all yall


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 10 2008, 07:21 AM~11828991
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> ABOUT TIME SOMEONE STARTED BEEF AGAIN IN MIAMI, WE WERE GETTING A LIL BORED.....  :
> roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



NO BEEF I FELT DISRESPECTED AND IM BUILDING MY SHIT TO COME AND TEACH SOME OF THIS LIL ****** THAT DON'T HOP SHIT... BUT CALL PEOPLE OUT IN FRONT OF THE HOLE HANG OUT.... THAT BEFORE YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT YOUR SHIT BETTER HOP MORE THAN 4,5, INCHES!!! AND THAT I BUILD MY OWN SHIT...


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 10 2008, 05:40 PM~11832916
> *HERE YOU GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT PLACE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

We shot 2Fast 2Furious there.. before any of those photos were shot.. thats how i knew the place..

that was 2000


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 10 2008, 05:27 PM~11833316
> *NO BEEF I FELT DISRESPECTED AND IM BUILDING MY SHIT TO COME AND TEACH SOME OF THIS LIL ****** THAT DON'T HOP SHIT... BUT CALL PEOPLE OUT IN FRONT OF THE HOLE HANG OUT.... THAT BEFORE YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT YOUR SHIT BETTER HOP MORE THAN 4,5, INCHES!!!  AND THAT I BUILD MY OWN SHIT...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My car in the front..

this is the same place that those were shot


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

That Eclipse has been sitting in my garage for 6 years lol..

was a fun car =/


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11832355
> *FRAME IS BUCKLED.  TAKE IT TO A SHOP AND HAVE THEM CHAIN PULL THE FRONT .DRIVER SIDE CAVED IN.
> *


I CANT EVEN DRIVE IT....

PLUS NO LIGHTS...THATS A TICKET FOR SURE. :uh:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

ORLANDO BOUND!!
HALLOWEEN HORROR NIGHTS!




SEE YA SUCKAS!!!
:wave:

DONT GET BORED WITHOUT ME!
LOL


WHO THE B.O.S.S.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 10 2008, 06:27 PM~11833306
> *ima be at towers ill look foe all yall
> *


Sucio, what car you gonna be in?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

no car, my shit is at the shop doing some metal work.. ill be on foot patrol but ill prolly wear my club shirt

<--------


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Ill be out there wth the pink haltertop and booty shorts..... :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 10 2008, 09:57 AM~11829459
> *wat up mo
> *


wit it do lalo :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

CHILLIN AT P'Z CRIB


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 10 2008, 05:37 PM~11833400
> *My car in the front..
> 
> this is the same place that those were shot
> ...


throw back 2 fast to furious video shoot :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

ephiphany gun with all extras for sale or trade.....hit me up if interested


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 10 2008, 09:51 PM~11834531
> *ephiphany gun with all extras for sale or trade.....hit me up if interested
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH OR WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

dam look at the difference in the building in thoses pics,crazy.and i rember seeing that eclipse at the very first lowrider show i went to.i still have a pic of the hood.lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

selling a vert top with everything for a g-body


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got any 95-96 big body door mirrors it for my caprice lmk


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Oct 9 2008, 02:33 PM~11823578
> *hmm...i spy a 63 vert in the background there
> *


Damn your good, I saw the trey when he first posted, but did'nt notice the rag...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Oct 8 2008, 10:58 PM~11818730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much was it??? $500? Very Nice


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 8 2008, 09:39 PM~11816573
> *WOW THATS GONNA BE THE BADDEST DONKEY EVER WITH THAT FRAME :0    :nicoderm: OR JUST FOR THAT THANG I SEEN THE OTHER DAY!!!
> 
> LARGE YOU THE MAN!
> *



Thing you saw the other day!  

Shit, you gotta give the people a little sneak peak of your frame! :biggrin: 

That frames gonna hurt alot of peoples feelings......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Super show time again, and your boy's just touch down out here? 

Anybody else out here? If so im on the upper level of Ceaser's Palace, come through and kick back!

Just ask for the BOWTIE CONNECTION suites.  

One time for CLAY in the house and Obsession Car Club for making the trip and swinging through Bowtie Connection for the shop tour.

Anyways im out, its hooker hunting night, and im ready to hit the streets! LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2008, 11:50 PM~11835296
> *Super show time again, and your boy's just touch down out here?
> 
> Anybody else out here? If so im on the upper level of Ceaser's Palace, come through and kick back!
> ...


dont catch nuttin out there ***** lol :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2008, 09:39 PM~11835232
> *Thing you saw the other day!
> 
> Shit, you gotta give the people a little sneak peak of your frame!  :biggrin:
> ...



ALL IN DUE TIME AFTER I GET THOSE FINISHING PIECES FROM YOU !
:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11835232
> *Thing you saw the other day!
> 
> Shit, you gotta give the people a little sneak peak of your frame!  :biggrin:
> ...


I think it's gonna do a little more than that.......


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11835232
> *Thing you saw the other day!
> 
> Shit, you gotta give the people a little sneak peak of your frame!  :biggrin:
> ...


i agree x2 truly a badd azz creation had a chance to see it in person once bad azz


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2008, 08:50 PM~11835296
> *Super show time again, and your boy's just touch down out here?
> 
> Anybody else out here? If so im on the upper level of Ceaser's Palace, come through and kick back!
> ...


 MAKE SURE YOU WERE THE LASTIC LARGE AND TAKE LOTS OF PICS OF CHICKS AND THEN CARS :biggrin:  YALL BOYZ BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Go put out a fire or something... :biggrin: give a *** mouth 2 mouth.... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 11 2008, 01:05 AM~11835726
> *ALL IN DUE TIME AFTER I GET THOSE FINISHING PIECES FROM YOU !
> :biggrin:
> *




 Dont worry i got plenty of LYSOL in stock! :biggrin: 

Whenever your ready!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 10 2008, 09:11 PM~11835089
> *Damn your good, I saw the trey when he first posted, but did'nt notice the rag...
> *


hehe eagle eyes son


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2008, 09:12 AM~11837250
> * Dont worry i got plenty of LYSOL in stock!  :biggrin:
> 
> Whenever your ready!
> *


DAMN ***** U UP EARLY, OR YOUALL AINT SLEEP -- LOL


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2008, 09:39 PM~11835232
> *Thing you saw the other day!
> 
> Shit, you gotta give the people a little sneak peak of your frame!  :biggrin:
> ...


X2 FOR THAT


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 11 2008, 11:14 AM~11837263
> *DAMN ***** U UP EARLY, OR YOUALL AINT SLEEP -- LOL
> *



LMAO i just walked in!

Just like the first year we went!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2008, 09:20 AM~11837286
> *LMAO i just walked in!
> 
> Just like the first year we went!
> *


SHIT REMEMBER WE WALKED OUT AND THE SUN WAS UP LIKE WHAT THE FUCK? HAHA SEND ME THEM PICS LATER BROTHER


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Fo Sho

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2008, 02:17 PM~11803760
> *4 SALE 87 REGAL. REINFORCED FRONT AND BACK. 2 PUMP SET UP.  BUT IT 3 WHEELS.  HAS CHAINED BRIDGE.  BRAND NEW SET UP. THE CAR WAS TAKEN OUT ONLY ONCE. IT WAS HERE AT HANGOUT. I DONT HAVE INTERIOR PICS NOW BUT ILL POST THEM UP.  THE INTERIOR IS PRETTY STRAIGHT. IF INTERESTED CALL ME UP AT 786 333 2602  ANDRE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Oct 10 2008, 04:22 PM~11833266
> *BUDDY SAID WHEN HE PUTS IT ON REVERSE IS WHEN IT MAKES THE NOISE!
> IF I WAS THE FRAME THEN IT'D DO IT ALL THE TYME
> *


 :dunno: go fix her car


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

R.O CUTTY :twak:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 11 2008, 11:36 AM~11838200
> *R.O CUTTY  :twak:
> *


JESUS......R.O, :wave: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

fuckin rain sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT 

2 4' #6 HOSES -$20
3 1/2 TON SPRINGS USED WITH 5-6 LOOPS - $20
TOP REAR COIL OVER CUPS AND STANDARD FRONT CUPS - $25 FOR BOTH


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Just left the super show, and there was alot to see I know somebody from miami was gonna show up and represent.......



























LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

More to come later, gonna go drop the top with the homies and hit the strip! 

Rollerz and Majestic's parties are also on the list tonight....

Tonight's your night john well be talking about this one for a long time to come!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2008, 03:51 PM~11839027
> *More to come later, gonna go drop the top with the homies and hit the strip!
> 
> Rollerz and Majestic's parties are also on the list tonight....
> ...



Sweet ...............leaving for Fll airport now, can't wait to get there.........25th Street Riders headed to VEGAS.


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

ephiphany gun with all extras for sale *170* TODAY.....hit me up if interested


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

TTT............ SUP MIAMI :wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 11 2008, 02:45 PM~11839009
> *Just left the super show, and there was alot to see I know somebody from miami was gonna show up and represent.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :biggrin: DAM LARGO JUST SAY THE TRUTH YOU TRADED PINKY FOR THE DONKEY THIS YEAR.GOOD LOOK ON TAKING BEST DONKEY RIDER OF THE YEAR


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Morning guys... We Ready for some Football?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

any shows going on today???


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

Magik007 :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hot Rod show in Hallandale Beach today.. but no lowrider shows


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

what do you guys think about getting rims filled in and redrilled?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11762548
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


1000 firm or im goin to part it out


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

where in hallendale?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 12 2008, 09:47 AM~11842284
> *Morning guys... We Ready for some Football?
> *



why arent you at the lrm supershow shooting pics.......


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHATS CRACKN DADE COUNTY


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 12 2008, 02:05 PM~11843390
> *why arent you at the lrm supershow shooting pics.......
> *



East Coast guys dont go.. they have their West Coast guys there..

I did shoots yesterday and have some more this weekend coming up..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 12 2008, 08:09 AM~11842333
> *what do you guys think about getting rims filled in and redrilled?
> *


think of it like how?been doin it since 22 were out any rim and even 3 piece wheels ..3 piece cost me 1 stack to fill and drill and obviously u gonna have to have them painted cuz they 3 piece but any other wheel is a piece of cake and runs like 300 and i would only let wheel fix it===edgar=== do it no one else i dont care if they are cheaper no one has more experience than them ..ive done countless refill and drill with him from all sizes and brand feet so i know hes on top of his work at all times


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 SALE 1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 
786 315 7635 CLAUDIO


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 12 2008, 04:14 PM~11844394
> *4 SALE 1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
> 786 315 7635  CLAUDIO
> 
> ...


how much??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TRADE 4 UR REGAL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 12 2008, 04:38 PM~11844469
> *TRADE 4 UR REGAL!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


+ 2000 u could take it


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

danm nice lack :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

need 87 monte carlo header panel asap...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 06:50 PM~11845325
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 07:07 PM~11845492
> *
> 
> *


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 08:50 PM~11845325
> *
> *


damn chulo where u been hidin fool... havent seen u in a minute!!! bad ass pics


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 06:50 PM~11845325
> *
> *



LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11845325
> *
> *


 :0 NOW DAT SHIT IS RAW!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :worship: 

TIGHT WORK TO MA MEXICAN HOMEBOY! :0 
LOL


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *


mad props to u homey that bike is one of the sickes out there and str8 from miami that's wat up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *












:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 11:53 PM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *



CONGRATS........ 305


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 13 2008, 12:53 AM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *


  Congrats.... Bike is sick as fuck!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 08:50 PM~11845325
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 13 2008, 01:58 AM~11847520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 12 2008, 08:54 PM~11846429
> *damn chulo where u been hidin fool... havent seen u in a minute!!! bad ass pics
> *


just workn, trying to play with the cam once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *


congrats!!! evryone from down here has to give lil man his propz!!1000+ miles to repp our place!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

CHULOW :wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 06:50 PM~11845325
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good bad ass pics


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *


madd props homey Congratulations


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 12 2008, 09:00 PM~11844965
> *need 87 monte carlo header panel asap...
> *



my buddy has one. I think he said 200 bucks takes it.... and he has the bumper too... i dont know if that takes it too.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ANYONE SELLING ADAPTERS? I NEED 5 LUG UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS. HIT ME UP


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 13 2008, 07:29 AM~11848073
> *ANYONE SELLING ADAPTERS?  I NEED 5 LUG UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS.  HIT ME UP
> *


i gotz a set layin around my o g crib ill have jose go check them out to see what shape there in there on some 13 there r rusted


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 13 2008, 07:34 AM~11848091
> *i gotz a set layin around my o g  crib ill have jose go check them out to see what shape there in there on some 13 there r rusted
> *


DALE LET ME KNOW , I NEED THE ADAPTERS. HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 13 2008, 07:36 AM~11848104
> *DALE LET ME KNOW , I NEED THE ADAPTERS.  HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?
> *


is was good stayed home the whole weekend doin not a fuckin thing except drinkin :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 13 2008, 07:39 AM~11848119
> *is was good stayed  home the whole weekend doin not a fuckin thing except drinkin  :biggrin:
> *


NICE. AND ME HERE AT THE SHOP WORKING THE WHOLE WEEKEND. BUT MY FUCKING A/C BROKE IN HERE. HOTTER THAN A BITCH IN HERE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Morning Miami..

Hope all you guys that went to Vegas.. got home safe =D


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85+Oct 12 2008, 11:53 PM~11846845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UPS 2 u man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

miami miami was good here someone let me know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 10:07 PM~11845492
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: propz


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 13 2008, 08:06 AM~11847814
> *madd props homey Congratulations
> *


X2


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, *PINK86REGAL*, DUVAL'S HERO, REST IN PEACE c.c, DOUBLE-O, Evelitog


Sup Big Dawg


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 13 2008, 06:32 AM~11847872
> *my buddy has one. I think he said 200 bucks takes it.... and he has the bumper too... i dont know if that takes it too.
> *


pm if possible and hopefully its clean any other parts for montes let me know


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2008, 05:17 PM~11803760
> *4 SALE 87 REGAL. REINFORCED FRONT AND BACK. 2 PUMP SET UP.  BUT IT 3 WHEELS.  HAS CHAINED BRIDGE.  BRAND NEW SET UP. THE CAR WAS TAKEN OUT ONLY ONCE. IT WAS HERE AT HANGOUT. I DONT HAVE INTERIOR PICS NOW BUT ILL POST THEM UP.  THE INTERIOR IS PRETTY STRAIGHT. IF INTERESTED CALL ME UP AT 786 333 2602  ANDRE
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11762548
> *  $1500 obo   </span>          *[/i][/u]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


fuk it im partn it out pumps 150 each


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

donate the car to goodwill and use it as a tax write off


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 10:53 PM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *




didnt the bike from miami win last year in vegas.......the guy that builds all the parts ???


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

alex i will offer what you paid for the caprice or you keep the pumps give me my pump motor and sell me the suspension for a decent price no one wants that car clint beat that thing up at every hangout everyone knows that car and its not worth it


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Oct 13 2008, 02:40 PM~11850401
> *didnt the bike from miami win last year in vegas.......the guy that builds all the parts ???
> *


ur talking about mike he's not from Miami he's from tamrac fl


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 12 2008, 08:53 PM~11846845
> *I took home 3rd place best of show n best display at the las vegas super show fist bike in Miami to go to vegas n place in the top 3
> *


looking good congrats


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 13 2008, 03:22 PM~11850746
> *ur talking about mike he's not from Miami he's from tamrac fl
> *



o ok ....congrats on the win your bike is looking good keep up the nice work


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 05:50 PM~11845325
> *
> *


nice
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.......few pics from Vegas.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ANY MORE PICS OF THIS WOW


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Any pictures of the top on this trey (Over Time i think it's called)


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 13 2008, 03:08 PM~11851111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED THE SHOW :angry: BAD ASS CARS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:20 PM~11850271
> *fuk it im partn it out pumps 150 each
> *


200 for all the pumps??


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: greg nice, *2-Face '64*, *EXECUTION*, HEAVErollerz90, skippy, DANNY305, *Lady2-Face '64*, IIMPALAA

uffin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

whats good double o???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 13 2008, 03:28 PM~11851284
> *whats good double o???
> *


not much trying to stay out of this rain .....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lightning was sooo bad at work it fried a couple of radios and a computer...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: :wave: Made You A Hater


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 13 2008, 05:14 PM~11851159
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THIS WOW
> 
> 
> ...



can we say motivation


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *EXECUTION,* CALVIN

:wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 13 2008, 04:14 PM~11851159
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THIS WOW
> 
> 
> ...


x100


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 13 2008, 10:29 AM~11848073
> *ANYONE SELLING ADAPTERS?  I NEED 5 LUG UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS.  HIT ME UP
> *



you still lookin for a set???


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

Euro2low i seen the pics you did with my home girl and the lincoln they look real nice them features are coming out great ..Nice work


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

[/quote]

that last pic is that at wallnut creek park off taft?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Oct 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11852618
> *Euro2low i seen the pics you did with my home girl and the lincoln they look real nice them features are coming out great ..Nice work
> *



Thanks man.. I appreciate it..

Sometimes wish i could post my photos on here.. lol

=D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

>


that last pic is that at wallnut creek park off taft?
[/quote]


Yes.. I shot that at a park near Taft.. East of University


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MORE VEGAS PICS.....................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

bad ass pics impalaa


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11845325
> *
> *


was this parked at panda express off campbell 2 day around 6:30pm...if so i saw it while passin by and it caught my eye :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP FOOLS :wave: 95bigbody, MISTER ED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup neeegro


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MIAMI FEST BACK TO PAGE ONE WIT THIS ONE.
LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305+Oct 13 2008, 10:41 AM~11849343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ni99a they a bunch in the 2dr box fest. go look and cry lol!! tuneport,lac seats, dash and panels bitch is serious


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 14 2008, 07:45 AM~11856431
> *wuzza
> 
> ni99a they a bunch in the 2dr box fest. go look and cry lol!! tuneport,lac seats, dash and panels bitch is serious
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 14 2008, 06:15 AM~11856518
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ANYONE ROLLING OUT TO TOWER SHOPPES THIS FRIDAY? :0








I'm thinking about cruising on down there... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 14 2008, 08:23 AM~11856552
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: HOW WAS O-TWON...DID U GET TO SEE ANY LOW LOWS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 08:24 AM~11856556
> *ANYONE ROLLING OUT TO TOWER SHOPPES THIS FRIDAY?  :0
> *


I'LL BE THERE LATE BUT JUST START WITH OUT ME :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 14 2008, 09:28 AM~11856571
> *I'LL BE THERE LATE BUT JUST START WITH OUT ME :biggrin:
> *


Duval County is a lonnnnnnnnnnnng walk to Broward. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 14 2008, 06:25 AM~11856558
> *:biggrin: HOW WAS O-TWON...DID U GET TO SEE ANY LOW LOWS
> *


it was good! i didnt see no lowriders


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 14 2008, 08:31 AM~11856587
> *it was good! i didnt see no lowriders
> *


  DAMN IT MAN...I GUESS THEY WERE ON VACATION TOO..I'LL PM U IN A LITTLE WHILE..I GOT ? ON SOMETHING FOR U


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

this is funny 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EU1O-hGxgg

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=8453243


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 06:24 AM~11856556
> *ANYONE ROLLING OUT TO TOWER SHOPPES THIS FRIDAY?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE KNOCKOFFS. (SPINNERS) FOR SALE. I ALREADY HAVE THE ADAPTERS. IF SO , PM ME


----------



## killyoself (Oct 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 08:24 AM~11856556
> *ANYONE ROLLING OUT TO TOWER SHOPPES THIS FRIDAY?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


some of the rollin guys will be down there!!!1 let get a good group together n ride!!


----------



## sellers941 (Jun 5, 2002)

Firme..... Seth


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 12 2008, 04:14 PM~11844394
> *4 SALE 1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
> 786 315 7635  CLAUDIO
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 07:24 AM~11856556
> *ANYONE ROLLING OUT TO TOWER SHOPPES THIS FRIDAY?  :0
> 
> 
> ...



25TH STREET RIDERS will be there.................


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I need another car to shoot this Saturday.. I have an extra model.. ::sigh::

You Miami guys need to finish your cars


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:wave: 

173 guests, 328 members 39 anonymous members 
FIDEL CASTRO, J-RAY, staylow, RO 4 LIFE, 919ryder, King61!, BOYLEHEIGHTS, Psych0, MonsterG, Google.com , kandychromegsxr, rob83regal, JROCK, tito_ls, DJWICKED480, kaos22, 187PURE, angelflsts, white link 93, LosAngelesRydr, MiKLO, hoppinlincoln, LastMinuteCustoms, SHOWDOWN, BiggB420, fastcar2o3, hardhed, INSIDIOUS, ARIZA70, butterflies153, STR8_CLOWN'N, LIl_Lucky, 915eLcHuCo1951, UNOME, FloRida, OGDinoe1, cloz | grumpy, SIC'N'TWISTED, AZGTIMIN64, drasticlolo, radicalkingz, phlite, C&C CUSTOMS, stunnin_low, RO.LIFER, Cod210, Infamous James, guumba, wally dogg, Hustler on the go, dropingame, oscarc_2099, sLaPpInHoEsSiLly, SYCKO-AZ, SEMS87CUTT, MIKEYMIKE, SWEET*LIL*V, regalman, royalts-car-club, burgundy90, GABRIEL(SCARFACE), CNDYBLU66SS, 67juiced, cadi daddy, 81cutty, Alice Navarro, westsidebagos, Firefly, OG HUSTLER, SEANZILLA, Capricess_99, matdogg, crazyimpala63, biglou75, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, KINGFISH_CUSTOM209, area651rider, 63 Pimpala, redwhite_62, sucio138, el checo, west coast ridaz, PANIC-5150, WICKEDKUSTOMS, R.O CUTTY, ac0989, 5Six Bel Air, JUSTDEEZ, lamone310, 76'_SCHWINN, Twonpas, bluecadi96, 79swanginmalibu1, SINGLEPUMPCHUMP, screwed up loco, 69tow, MAYHEM, fleetwoodpimpin, streetshow, LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA, djspydaz, low 86 regal, SixFourClownin', CE4LIFE, unique27, MARVELOUS CC, Classic - Landau, LIL GOODTIMES CC, djdvl666, bichkikr, Checho818, OURLIFE, ghettoblaster, Maverick, nobueno, dropped81, southside groovin, Euro2low, emhomie626, juangotti, COAST2COAST, MR BLVD, FIRMEX, korn606, MR. 79 FLH, rastaman, lowslow64, HEAVENBOUND68, mondayharbin, Krush, 713ridaz, Valou, louies90, QCC, atxclassic, caddy4yaass, mvalencia, EL WICKED, caprice76, wildwolf, NY-BOSSMAN, Big Russ, BIG DAWG, 83low, bckbmpr84, MIS HUEVOS, haze1995, CARROT, T-DayMonte, 87blazer, CLOWNINWAYZ, 1988CutlassClassic, SINFUL1, SIXONEFORLIFE, ucepnut, RAIDERQUEEN, 93-96BIGBODY, Twiins, chingon68mex, classic detail, TYTE9D, creepin cutty, GsrCrx, Mr.Andres, bkjaydog, HITHARD, HUSKY, mr.fisheye, 408SHARK, BIGDOLLABILL, youcantfademe, 70DELTA88, For Sale, ROYAL IMAGE 1965, MR.559, 4DA 8O5, ILLVILLE, I G0T DAT, 87 MONTE LS IN 559, raystrey, BigTex, ~ElcoRider~, chevyjohn, ralph9577, Southside01, lboogie, Daffy, 383cutty, supercoolguy, jcutty, cherry 64, bucky, REGAL81, DREAM ON, redwood, GAME TIME, CROWDS61, GueroRegal, westside66, 9-lives, Eddie R., jgaona05, Spankz, lowridermodels, hot$tuff5964, devious syn, corkywantsa68, Mark., DOUBLE-O, 1970 XL, The Profit, Biz-MN, Steel City Fam, elhippie64, djrascal, cuahtemoc, jayboy1, MALLARI, pimptyne, bombsaway, locdownmexikan, amazonSFV, showtime, Impala Daddy, roadmaster-ridahs, edelmiro13, cm 1964, drew-barry-86, Dirt422, hustler2919, FLIPXICAN, BASH3R, MSN Search , Gotti, WICKED REGALS, stilktzin, ACE RAG SS, MONTE CARLO SD, silent7905, adamflow1, BigWhite, BigPete, ESE JAVIER, 209Goodfella, ElMonte74', Bandido$, LOCO 52 RAGTOP, S C 52, Eightyone.7.TX, ShibbyShibby, ESCHOELAID, TJCUSTOMS, texasdelta88, fesboogie, mitch4dr, kingkhan, daLOWLOW, customizer, GATO *****, NEX~GEN, Notorioustillidie, MLBTLB, High-Class Customs, SWIPH, ~MONTECARLOW~, juicedinsanta12, koonmcs, GANGSTER_36, TwOtYme, LOCO-LOUIE, CALiLLAC, 81 cuttin, impala1961drptop, 1SNOOPY, KTOWNCADDIE, Evil_Artist64, herb, Ball Breaker, H8R PROOF, luxuriousloc's, ElCamote, Ambission, parts7790, TonyO, STEP UR GAME UP, cleverlos, locs_650, Groc006, Pimpin_Whitelac, 007tats, ZEUS DA GOD, Bassboy95, playamade, ozzylowrider, 91cappy, LOS-SPIDERMAN, BigWorm, The Real D-Eazy, beemc, BIGRICHSPIRIT, RO68RAG, double cheese, 47bombita, kevinb84, Charrua, Dirty69, WrazedWrong, SwangalangsNV, imfamous56, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, RICHIE'S 59, lowriv1972, [email protected], Austin Ace, 60delivery, tankhard, lalo22, AUREGAL, wimone, 81' Limited, 3whlcmry, big $uge, kopyqueen, 81WeZcOzRyDr, Mr.1/16th, 859 impala, PADUSSY4LIFE, BigPoppa, mrchavez, montemanls


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 14 2008, 04:12 PM~11859709
> *I need another car to shoot this Saturday.. I have an extra model.. ::sigh::
> 
> You Miami guys need to finish your cars
> *


slowly but surely :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

SixOne.. get your shit done already =D


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP FOOL machine, sweatit21, caprice ridah, EXECUTION, rollin-orange


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 9 2008, 03:14 PM~11823376
> *anybody lookin for a lowrider bike my buddy got this one 4-sale give me a call 754 244-3108 askin $150 firm
> 
> 
> ...


  
bump


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 06:24 AM~11856556
> *ANYONE ROLLING OUT TO TOWER SHOPPES THIS FRIDAY?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 14 2008, 03:12 PM~11859709
> *I need another car to shoot this Saturday.. I have an extra model.. ::sigh::
> 
> You Miami guys need to finish your cars
> *



lend us about 5 g's or more and we can finish...... :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, CADALLAC PIMPIN', Expensive Taste, GUIDO, CHICO305, 
*SOUND OF REVENGE*, Euro2low, CALVIN

:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

want me to put you on an allowance? ..lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2008, 04:38 PM~11859370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one's me O ? :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

2008 Besame wear







show romm














:cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT A BORING ASS TUESDAY DE PINGA


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

hey guys i need to get rid of my car. I sold the house and wont have a place to keep it. I sold the gas tank to someone from and RO member. But everything is still here.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:uh: CONO MAN RENT A WAREHOUSE


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

those places are taxing. someone needs to buy it.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

POST ALL THE PICS MAYBE U'LL GET IT SOLD


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone got a hook up on some 31/10.50/15 MT tires?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 14 2008, 04:32 PM~11859936
> *SixOne.. get your shit done already =D
> *


WIRE ME SOME $$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

SixOne.. Your car looks clean as hell in the photos.. Why not let me shoot it now.. what else you doing to it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 14 2008, 10:06 PM~11863515
> *SixOne.. Your car looks clean as hell in the photos.. Why not let me shoot it now.. what else you doing to it?
> *


More junk, and then some more, plus a little funk in the trunk. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

them colombian hoes are fine ass fuck :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 14 2008, 07:05 PM~11861539
> *want me to put you on an allowance? ..lol
> *


Yo Phil, I was out there on friday. Called you but no answer.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2008, 12:38 PM~11859370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this for sale double 0 AND IF SO HOW MUCH I THINK IT MIGHT BE SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2008, 02:58 AM~11867057
> *them colombian hoes are fine ass fuck  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

got Drilled and slotted disc brakes for a bubble Impala Hi Perfoance BRAND NEW $120


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 14 2008, 06:16 PM~11862234
> *hey guys i need to get rid of my car. I sold the house and wont have a place to keep it. I sold the gas tank to someone from and RO member. But everything is still here.
> *



WHAT DO YOU STILL HAVE?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat it is wat it is


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11863036
> *anyone got a hook up on some 31/10.50/15 MT tires?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 15 2008, 04:40 AM~11867699
> *is this for sale double 0 AND IF SO HOW MUCH I THINK IT MIGHT BE SOLD  :biggrin:
> *


not yet maybe later on , i'll let you know when i'm ready .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 15 2008, 06:07 AM~11867924
> *
> *


chulooooooooooooow....... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2008, 06:31 AM~11867687
> *Yo Phil, I was out there on friday. Called you but no answer.
> *



I was there homie... I came there with some eye candy.. 
Turnout wasnt great.. but we walked around for a while.. i didnt get a call


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 11:56 PM~11865639
> *More junk, and then some more, plus a little funk in the trunk.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Well hurry that shit up.. you're car keeps calling me on my cell.. asking me to shoot it =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Madonna just filed for divorce.. A-rod is a pimp..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks for that "ONE" picture of the booty contest  :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Who you talking to Oscar?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 09:20 AM~11868916
> *Who you talking to Oscar?
> *


the guy that took all the pictures at slam fest .......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I gotta figure out how to tag my photos with my name.. 
I will post them soon..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2008, 12:27 PM~11868970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2008, 09:27 AM~11868970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2008, 12:58 AM~11867057
> *them colombian hoes are fine ass fuck  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: id let them all sit on my face :thumbsup:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

Rollin DoN DeViLLe


WHATS GOOD HOMIE?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 15 2008, 11:38 AM~11869952
> *:biggrin: id let them all sit on my face :thumbsup:
> *


lol x2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 15 2008, 02:38 PM~11869952
> *:biggrin: id let them all sit on my face :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THE TRUNK OF MY DAILY. I WAS BORED


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2008, 03:06 PM~11870137
> *THE TRUNK OF MY DAILY.  I WAS BORED
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 12:11 PM~11870176
> *looks good
> *


x2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2008, 02:06 PM~11870137
> *THE TRUNK OF MY DAILY.  I WAS BORED
> 
> 
> ...



wow thank GOD you were only bored..........

nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 15 2008, 02:38 PM~11869952
> *:biggrin: id let them all sit on my face :thumbsup:
> *



lol a wise man once said "i'll just smell it and go to sleep."




:roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 13 2008, 04:14 PM~11851159
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THIS WOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2008, 02:06 PM~11870137
> *THE TRUNK OF MY DAILY.  I WAS BORED
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: u didnt waste no time


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone got a set of caprice spindles for sale?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest photos coming very soon guys..


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

LOYALTY IS GOING STRAIGHT TO SHIT. :thumbsdown: I DON'T KNOW WHAT LOPEZ IS THINKING GIVING YOU A CHAPTER I GUESS HE WANTS TO HAVE A DREAN CHAPTER IN MIAMI.40 YEARS AND O YOU BUILDING WAS A FUCK UP EURO FOR RACING THE NEVER PASSED 50 MPH. LOPEZ BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD CHOICE. :loco:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

wow.. Interesting.. Who is Loyalty?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok guys..

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 05:23 PM~11872107
> *LOYALTY  IS GOING STRAIGHT TO SHIT.  :thumbsdown: I DON'T KNOW WHAT LOPEZ IS THINKING GIVING YOU A CHAPTER I GUESS HE WANTS TO HAVE A DREAN CHAPTER IN MIAMI.40 YEARS AND O YOU BUILDING WAS A FUCK UP EURO FOR RACING THE NEVER PASSED 50 MPH. LOPEZ BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD CHOICE. :loco:
> *



whatever dee grow the FUCK up already and get over shit.....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 06:23 PM~11872107
> *LOYALTY  IS GOING STRAIGHT TO SHIT.  :thumbsdown: I DON'T KNOW WHAT LOPEZ IS THINKING GIVING YOU A CHAPTER I GUESS HE WANTS TO HAVE A DREAN CHAPTER IN MIAMI.40 YEARS AND O YOU BUILDING WAS A FUCK UP EURO FOR RACING THE NEVER PASSED 50 MPH. LOPEZ BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD CHOICE. :loco:
> *


fucking hater


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pics phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 15 2008, 05:59 PM~11872491
> *fucking hater
> *


thank you luis


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo is anyone finna dew anything any time soon here in Miami like a picnic or a show something cuz damm yall Miami is kind off slow


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

whos goin to the hangout tonite


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

nice piks homey


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11871365
> *anyone got a set of caprice spindles for sale?
> *


i gotz a whole 90 box chevy for sale


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*EPIPHANY GUN PLUS HALO HOPPER AND BIG TANK FOR SALE ...OR TRADE HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED EVERYTHING WORKS PERFECT*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11872676
> *i gotz a whole 90 box chevy for sale
> *


parts car :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

this a lowrider web page  :biggrin:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 15 2008, 04:24 PM~11872888
> *this a lowrider web page    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008



Ney 2009 Nissan Skyline


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11872888
> *this a lowrider web page    :biggrin:
> *



Not everybody is as closed minded as you.. to only enjoy one form of car culture.. These photos are for the people that like all vehicles


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 07:30 PM~11872981
> *Not everybody is as closed minded as you.. to only enjoy one form of car culture.. These photos are for the people that like all vehicles
> *


post some lowriders now then puto


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 06:38 PM~11873082
> *Slamfest 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: the colombian bitches got competition


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slamfest 2008


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys.. I'm done.. Because Luis is being a dick!! 

=D

Night all


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: *Rollin DoN DeViLLe, Made You A Hater, Euro2low, sweatit21, R.O CUTTY, str8lows, LOWLYFE62, rollinchampagne, PUSHIN 14s, illmatic1125, creepin cutty, 305KingCadillac, Capone-Designs, Expensive Taste
*


:uh: :uh: alot of ppl like pics lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 07:40 PM~11873119
> *Slamfest 2008
> 
> 
> ...


na the columbians are takin it to these white girls...what u think O?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 07:41 PM~11873149
> *Thats it guys.. I'm done.. Because Luis is being a dick!!
> 
> =D
> ...


shit fool i was only joking lol :biggrin: 
i like all types of cars 
post the pics from tampa 2 years ago in the club u dick

8===D~


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

wtf..a sub frame drop on a Mazda..crazy..nice pictures man


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: entonce :nicoderm:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 15 2008, 02:02 PM~11870628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this bitch is bad. you guys got any interior pics?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Anybody got some 13s for sale??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 07:09 PM~11872651
> *Slamfest 2008
> 
> 
> ...



dammmmmmmmmmmm that truck is sooooo LOW!!!
:0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 07:23 PM~11872871
> *Slamfest 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CAN YOU SAY : "RAW ASS FUCK" ?

LMAO


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 07:38 PM~11873101
> *Slamfest 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 15 2008, 09:40 PM~11874424
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 07:40 PM~11873119
> *Slamfest 2008
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 15 2008, 05:56 PM~11872448
> *whatever dee grow the FUCK up already and get over shit.....
> *


Damn homie dont get mad it's just my opinion. Alot of people in miami think like me they just dont want to say nothing but i back up 100% what i said. That club is still going to SHIT. And please dont get fat boy to call evelio. Its just my opinion. Again the club is still going to SHIT. and belive me im grown, i aint the one living with mommy and daddy at the age of 42. :biggrin: 

And dont worry ill be waiting til you bring out your OUTSTANDING car.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 15 2008, 09:17 PM~11874846
> *....
> *




You edited "...." ?? one too many dots?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: GETTIN READY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 09:17 PM~11874842
> *Damn homie dont get mad it's just  my opinion. Alot of people in miami think like me they just dont want to say nothing but i back up 100% what i said.  That club is still going to SHIT. And please dont get fat boy to call evelio. Its just my opinion. Again the club is still going to SHIT. and belive me im grown, i aint the one living with mommy and daddy at the age of 42. :biggrin:
> 
> And dont worry ill be waiting til you bring out your OUTSTANDING car.
> *



dee im not mad im bigger than that you dont phase me. dont worry about me since thats the only fuckin thing you know how to do....
and i am bring my car out but for me not you or anybody else and not to your approval i dont give a shit who the FUCK cares. and your opinion means shit to me


PS: in my opinion you are just to fucken [U]*OVERRATED*[/U]

im done


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 15 2008, 05:59 PM~11872491
> *fucking hater
> *


Hatin on WHAT *****. Heres a sneak peek of whats coming to a theater near YOU. Do me favor and mind your own fucking business










P.S. We building Quality we aint worried about Quantity


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Euro2low, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, lourock64, LOWLYFE62, Checho818
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 15 2008, 10:37 PM~11875093
> *Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Euro2low, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, lourock64, LOWLYFE62, Checho818
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: LOL


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> dee im not mad im bigger than that you dont phase me. dont worry about me since thats the only fuckin thing you know how to do....
> and i am bring my car out but for me not you or anybody else and not to your approval i dont give a shit who the FUCK cares. and your opinion means shit to me
> PS: in my opinion you are just to fucken [U]*OVERRATED*[/U]
> 
> ...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

HAHA


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > dee im not mad im bigger than that you dont phase me. dont worry about me since thats the only fuckin thing you know how to do....
> > and i am bring my car out but for me not you or anybody else and not to your approval i dont give a shit who the FUCK cares. and your opinion means shit to me
> > PS: in my opinion you are just to fucken [U]*OVERRATED*[/U]
> >
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This would probably be a better conversation in PM's.. we really dont need more tension on the streets


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

and if im a nobody why do you bother with me 

joker


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 07:22 PM~11874903
> *You edited "...." ?? one too many dots?
> *


i meant to write a pm and i dont know how to delete post


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 08:36 PM~11875080
> *Hatin on WHAT *****. Heres a sneak peek of whats coming to a theater near YOU. Do me favor and mind your own fucking business
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Heave.. just messing with you homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 09:46 PM~11875232
> *This would probably be a better conversation in PM's.. we really dont need more tension on the streets
> *



its not that phil is that he only beefs on the internet ask all of miami they'll back me up


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just sucks to see people that have love for the same game.. have such hatred for each other..

You guys need to get in a boxing ring.. box that shit out..

Then go have a beer and shake hands


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 15 2008, 09:46 PM~11875224
> *dee your lil beef is with me dont put the club into this
> 
> show me when you have build a car and not bought one or traded for one...
> *



Hahaha i remember you trading a bucket ass regal for that clean ass cutlass you got. and by the way my regal is getting built from scratch but i understand cause you hatin ass ****** dont wanna see that. first i post the body then i post a frame i post you engraving and pretty soon youll see the interior and etc. but the key word here is " Being built from scratch". 

P.S. I aint trying your club i actually respect Abe Lopez and his club. I just think he made the wrong move. This is the last time im gonna say that this is my opinion.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 09:51 PM~11875292
> *Just sucks to see people that have love for the same game.. have such hatred for each other..
> 
> You guys need to get in a boxing ring.. box that shit out..
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

HAHA THIS IS FUNNY :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 15 2008, 09:48 PM~11875249
> *nice!
> *


Thanks danny


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 08:52 PM~11875311
> *HAHA THIS IS FUNNY :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


x2...sup mo. nigah did you forget about danny boi.??? was up with my ttype


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11875311
> *HAHA THIS IS FUNNY :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

blah


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11875303
> *Hahaha i remember you trading a bucket ass regal for that clean ass cutlass you got. and by the way my regal is getting built from scratch but i understand cause you hatin ass ****** dont wanna see that. first i post the body then i post a frame i post you engraving and pretty soon youll see the interior and etc. but the key word here is " Being built from scratch".
> 
> P.S. I aint trying your club i actually respect Abe Lopez and his club. I just think he made the wrong move. This is the last time im gonna say that this is my opinion.
> *



thats fucked up that you call it a bucket ass regal when the owner is the one doing all the job for you. and thats cool its your opinion but your regal IS NOT built from scratch cause it was already a show regal when you traded that bucket ass rusted monte you had... and stop showing those engrave pieces we all know you have. try and get the rest cause i spoke to salas and you still have pieces over there that havent been paid for.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 08:53 PM~11875321
> *Thanks danny
> *


post some more pics foool!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 10:55 PM~11875352
> *blah
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 15 2008, 10:54 PM~11875331
> *x2...sup mo. nigah did you forget about danny boi.??? was up with my ttype
> *


T TYPE SITTIN THERE BURNIN OUT GETTIN THE REGAL DONE SOON 2 RIDE DAT BITCH THEN ITS TIME FOR THE T TYPE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 15 2008, 09:48 PM~11875255
> *its not that phil is that he only beefs on the internet ask all of miami they'll back me up
> *



***** i show up to every hangout and talk shit to their faces and they dont tell me nothing. Ask your homeboys, i have invited them many times to my house to fight me and im still waiting for them.

SO THE JOKE IS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 15 2008, 09:57 PM~11875362
> *thats fucked up that you call it a bucket ass regal when the owner is the one doing all the job for you. and thats cool its your opinion but your regal IS NOT built from scratch cause it was already a show regal when you traded that bucket ass rusted monte you had... and stop showing those engrave pieces we all know you have. try and get the rest cause i spoke to salas and you still have pieces over there that havent been paid for.
> *


The regal when you bought it was a bucket regal. Evil has transformed that car into a beautiful car so dont get the story twisted. And its true evil is painting my car, but im paying for it. And let me remind you i got the body of the regal not a show car. so in other words i have built this car over from the ground up.
I know you spoke to carlos salas, he told me. So who is worried about who. and at the end of the day carlos salas is gonna have my pieces because im sending him more shit and more shit and he doesnt charge until he is finished with it.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 15 2008, 09:57 PM~11875363
> *post some more pics foool!
> *


danny when you wanna see everything ***** just call me and come over. you know i dont hide nothing from nobody


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 10:04 PM~11875435
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 10:06 PM~11875463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

goodnight Miami.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 15 2008, 09:57 PM~11875362
> *thats fucked up that you call it a bucket ass regal when the owner is the one doing all the job for you. and thats cool its your opinion but your regal IS NOT built from scratch cause it was already a show regal when you traded that bucket ass rusted monte you had... and stop showing those engrave pieces we all know you have. try and get the rest cause i spoke to salas and you still have pieces over there that havent been paid for.
> *



Hey do me a favor post your car. Post what you got! Post that car you got into Loyalty with. Last time i heard all you had was a magazine. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 15 2008, 09:13 PM~11875530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the only way ill let Palin in the white house is if i can tap dat ass !


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*they aint playing LMAO*


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

12 Members: Rollin DoN DeViLLe, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Big Cheese, Biz-MN, Made You A Hater, MadeulooK, Euro2low, 99 LINCOLN, IIMPALAA, str8lows, sucio138, bBblue88olds
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wusup oscar hows da lac


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 10:25 PM~11875670
> *wusup oscar hows da lac
> *


chillin dawg its getting some motor work fixed so like that everything is good so i can start building..


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

koo koo im gettin my shit ready so i can paint it soon


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11875728
> *koo koo im gettin my shit ready so i can paint it soon
> *


look foward to seein it...... ***** to tell you the truth the hardest thing to find has been the rims wtf they dont exist down here lol


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 15 2008, 11:31 PM~11875754
> *look foward to seein it...... ***** to tell you the truth the hardest thing to find has been the rims wtf they dont exist down here lol
> *


u might have 2 order them brand new


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 10:32 PM~11875757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*im WAY AHEAD OF YOU lol*


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 10:33 PM~11875765
> *u might have 2 order them brand new
> *


i had found dem dawg but the ***** disapeared on me


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 10:36 PM~11875080
> *Hatin on WHAT *****. Heres a sneak peek of whats coming to a theater near YOU. Do me favor and mind your own fucking business
> 
> 
> ...


you know where to find me at...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 15 2008, 11:34 PM~11875779
> *im WAY AHEAD OF YOU lol
> 
> 
> ...


god dam ima go jack dat lil truck lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

sellin 150


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

FOR *SALE OR TRADE*... EPIPHANY WIT ALL DA EXTRAS ...cheap hit me up if interested


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 10:13 PM~11875528
> *Hey do me a favor post your car. Post what you got! Post that car you got into Loyalty with. Last time i heard all you had was a magazine. :biggrin:
> *



overrated, certified killer, im back or revenge or please do this for me and i'll pay you when my baby mama gets her income tax which is it....

i dont have to show you shit

ps. like talk a lot would say:

ARGUING ON THE COMPUTER IS LIKE COMPETING IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS,
EVEN IF U WIN UR STILL RETARDED


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

DE PINGA DRAMA 

DEE CHILL OUT HOMMIE CUZ LIKE U SAID ITS UR OPINION TO SAY WHAT YOU 
WANT ABOUT MISTER ED SO ITS MY BOY LUIS OPINION TO SAY WHAT HE WANTS TO SAY ABOUT YOU SO JUST CHILL HOMMIE AND DO TELL MY BOY TO MIND HIS OWN FUCKING BUSINESS CUZ U MADE IT PUBLIC


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo talk a lot wen u coming out to wild park to play some football homey we out there every sunday we star playing at 3:30


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 15 2008, 08:19 PM~11875579
> *the only way ill let Palin in the white house is if i can tap dat ass !
> *


I HEARD THAT ....... !!!!!! :biggrin: 











:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 04:43 PM~11873171
> *na the columbians are takin it to these white girls...what u think O?
> *


FO SHO !!!!!! 

good pics phil that show looked like it was alot of fun........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

and this is why i love miami so much.....more drama than a novela :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, lalo22

:wave: so when u gonna change that name to BUICK RYDIN LOW :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

was good MIAMI!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa miami??


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 15 2008, 08:55 PM~11876100
> *overrated, certified killer, im back or revenge or please do this for me and i'll pay you when my baby mama gets her income tax which is it....
> 
> i dont have to show you shit
> ...




DAMN I DIDNT KNOW EVIL GOT LAYAWAY PLANS I GUESS ONECE A YEAR WHEN THEY GET THE INCOME TAX FOR THEIR KIDS :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 08:05 PM~11875449
> *The regal when you bought it was a bucket regal. Evil has transformed that car into a beautiful car so dont get the story twisted. And its true evil is painting my car, but im paying for it. And let me remind you i got the body of the regal not a show car. so in other words i have built this car over from the ground up.
> I know you spoke to carlos salas, he told me. So who is worried about who. and at the end of the day carlos salas is gonna have my pieces because im sending him more shit and more shit and he doesnt charge until he is finished with it.
> *


i sure didnt know that car was a bucket when he got it. lol he bought a nice ass shell with the top already done.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Oct 16 2008, 08:51 AM~11879361
> *DAMN I DIDNT KNOW EVIL GOT LAYAWAY PLANS I GUESS ONECE A YEAR WHEN THEY GET THE INCOME TAX FOR THEIR KIDS  :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 07:25 PM~11874928
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GETTIN READY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: its comming along very nicely


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

does anybody knows where i can have wire wheels fix


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 16 2008, 09:01 AM~11879135
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, 81_Monte_Pimpin, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, lalo22
> 
> ...


HA! HA!
VERY FUNNY!
BUT NAW, IM LOVE RYDIN HIGH!  
DONT GET ME WRONG, THOU, I GREW UP LOVING LOWRIDERS AND I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE ONE DAY, I JUST GOTTA LEARN MORE ON BUILDING ONE.

YOU NEVA KNOW!

I MIGHT SHOW UP TO THE OPA LOCKA HANGOUT ONE DAY ON 13'S AND SWITCH IT UP FORM THE BIG RIMS? :0 
YOU NEVA KNOW....

RIGHT NOW I JUST GOTTA FOCUS ON FIX UP MY RIDE AGAIN FROM THE ACCIDENT SO I CAN GET AROUND :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 11:24 AM~11879899
> *HA! HA!
> VERY FUNNY!
> BUT NAW, IM LOVE RYDIN HIGH!
> ...


 :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 16 2008, 11:25 AM~11879914
> *:0
> *


YOU LIKE DAT HUH??
13'S!!!
LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 10:25 PM~11874928
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GETTIN READY
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT!!! :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats up everyone? is that u p?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david+Oct 12 2008, 10:18 AM~11842198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats about the best you'll see of the car, its really not finished, and looks better in the pics, OJ and the guys were still trying to finish it up at the show....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 16 2008, 09:43 AM~11880044
> *whats up everyone? is that u p?
> *


It is! Wassup?? 


It's HOT in Here!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:50 AM~11880108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   me likes :yes:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:50 AM~11880108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSS GOOOD!!!


what trans did you go with?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 16 2008, 11:52 AM~11880127
> *lookin good
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanx!

Whats good with ya?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh: Now thats GANGSTER!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:59 AM~11880192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
wow


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 02:48 AM~11877939
> *yo talk a lot wen u coming out to wild park to play some football homey we out there every sunday we star playing at 3:30
> *


this sunday i just may go


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:56 AM~11880161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMMM LARGE!!!! DAT SHIT IS FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!!

YOU DOIN B.I.G. THANGS!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 09:25 PM~11874928
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GETTIN READY
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see that bitch in da road!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 12:03 PM~11880217
> *:0 DAMMMM LARGE!!!! DAT SHIT IS FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> YOU DOIN B.I.G. THANGS!!!!
> ...



Thanx man just trying to do my thang!!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 10:50 AM~11880108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love frame Off builds. looks great.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:58 AM~11880184
> *:thumbsup: Thanx!
> 
> Whats good with ya?
> *


CHILLIN......YOU AT THE SHOP TODAY  

I AM GONNA ROLL BY THERE LATER


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:06 PM~11880246
> *Thanx man just trying to do my thang!!!!
> *


WELL......


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:06 PM~11880246
> *Thanx man just trying to do my thang!!!!
> *


large thats a chick lol looking good tho


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 12:08 PM~11880262
> *large thats a chick lol looking good tho
> *


LMAO!! ITS OK!
ITS RARE TO SEE A FEMALE UP IN HERE ANYWAYZ.....
COOL PEOPLES

DANNY U FUNNY!
HOW YA BEEN?? HORROR NIGHTS WAS OFF THE MOTHERFUCKIN CHAIN, HUH?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:04 PM~11880236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When do I pick it up?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 12:08 PM~11880262
> *large thats a chick lol looking good tho
> *



Oops, my bad thanx sweetheart! 
:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:11 PM~11880290
> *Oops, my bad thanx sweetheart!
> :biggrin:
> *


you a fool lol how was l.v had fun


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:11 PM~11880290
> *Oops, my bad thanx sweetheart!
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL... THATS BETTER!!

THATS WASSUP!
LOL


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 16 2008, 12:06 PM~11880250
> *CHILLIN......YOU AT THE SHOP TODAY
> 
> I AM GONNA ROLL BY THERE LATER
> *



Damm, I just flew back this morning, but i'll be back in a couple of weeks, well catch up when I get back so we can talk!


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:56 AM~11880161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LARGE YA'LL JUST AINT FUCKIN AROUND OVER THERE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

11 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Freakeone, DANNY305, blue monte ls, LARGE, JESUS......R.O, ALTIMAS FINEST, HAHAHA, 99 LINCOLN, WhiteChocolate, 81_Monte_Pimpin

WUT IT DO HOMIE????
WHEN WE GONNA BLAZE???


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i wish i had lots of money...


life would be great lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

uffin: uffin: Roll it up...lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 16 2008, 12:15 PM~11880327
> *i wish i had lots of money...
> life would be great lol
> *



u shit i think everyone feels that way :biggrin: 

obama 08


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 12:13 PM~11880304
> *you a fool lol how was l.v had fun
> *


Man had a blast, couldn't have been better! 

So much to do and not enough time!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 16 2008, 12:15 PM~11880333
> *uffin:  uffin: Roll it up...lol
> *


WAT TOWN YOU IN, THEN???


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 09:14 AM~11880319
> *Damm, I just flew back this morning, but i'll be back in a couple of weeks, well catch up when I get back so we can talk!
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 12:16 PM~11880340
> *u shit i think everyone feels that way  :biggrin:
> 
> obama 08
> *



HELL YEAH!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

FREAK it's 4:20 your favorite time! LoL

BuBBa I left you spinner with the Human Gator Man go pick it up!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Brevard County...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 12:19 PM~11880365
> *HELL YEAH!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TY


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:19 PM~11880373
> *FREAK it's 4:20 your favorite time! LoL
> 
> BuBBa I left you spinner with the Human Gator Man go pick it up!
> *


Yeah over there... Over here its still 12:20...lol But for you I will smoke another..lol


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Alright im out gotta, gotta go feed my poor little Donkeys, those Overpriced bastards shitted all over the shop i'm sure!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 16 2008, 12:19 PM~11880374
> *Brevard County...
> *


WHERE THE HELL IS DAT??
SOUNDS COUNTRY???
WHEN U SOPPOUSED TO COME DOWN??


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 16 2008, 12:21 PM~11880388
> *Yeah over there... Over here its still 12:20...lol But for you I will smoke another..lol
> *


I need to go back and use my Medical pass before its no good ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 16 2008, 12:19 PM~11880378
> *TY
> *


LOL..... I JUST DID....... SOMEONES BLOWIN ME UP ON 'PM'S".....
DONT KNOW WHO IT IS???
LMFAO!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST KIDDIN HOMIE!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 16 2008, 12:21 PM~11880388
> *Yeah over there... Over here its still 12:20...lol But for you I will smoke another..lol
> *



LoL im back in Miami Fool! 

Its 4:20 all day for you no matter where your at, BUD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 12:23 PM~11880407
> *LOL..... I JUST DID....... SOMEONES BLOWIN ME UP ON 'PM'S".....
> DONT KNOW WHO IT IS???
> LMFAO!!!
> ...


 :uh: UH-HUH :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

were the hell is O??


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:23 PM~11880412
> *LoL im back in Miami Fool!
> 
> Its 4:20 all day for you no matter where your at, BUD!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh yeah there behind us...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

9 Members: creepin cutty, LARGE, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, INKSTINCT003, MAAANDO, HAHAHA, DANNY305, IN YA MOUF, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

WELCOME! :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: creepin cutty, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, *MAAANDO*, DANNY305, *INKSTINCT003*, HAHAHA, IN YA MOUF, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

:biggrin: wassa


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:23 PM~11880412
> *LoL im back in Miami Fool!
> 
> Its 4:20 all day for you no matter where your at, BUD!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


4SHO!!! :420: :420: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 16 2008, 12:25 PM~11880423
> *were the hell is O??
> *



he work two shifts yesterday on some fat girl so he is still sleeping lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 12:28 PM~11880447
> *4SHO!!! :420:  :420:  :420:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

One last thing........

Keep your eyes on the prize, big :thumbsup: to MR. 1-900 laying it down with this bad boy for you 61 lovers out there, just because you didn't see the CONNECTION this year, dosent mean we havent been working!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 16 2008, 12:24 PM~11880417
> *:uh:  UH-HUH :0
> *


SNEAKY ONE!

:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 12:29 PM~11880456
> *SNEAKY ONE!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i think u been uffin: :420: too much lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 16 2008, 12:31 PM~11880472
> *i think u been  uffin: :420:  too much lol
> *


HA! LMAO......
NAW, THERES NO SUCH THING AS TOOO MUCH!!
LOL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 09:16 AM~11880345
> *Man had a blast, couldn't have been better!
> 
> So much to do and not enough time!
> *


glad to see ya touch down in mia fool wus good pimpin that 61 is lookin extra sick  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 09:28 AM~11880453
> *One last thing........
> 
> Keep your eyes on the prize, big  :thumbsup: to MR. 1-900 laying it down with this bad boy for you 61 lovers out there, just because you didn't see the CONNECTION this year, dosent mean we havent been working!
> ...


all i can say is :thumbsup: hno: hno: looks like another bowtie creation done right from the groound up


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 12:35 PM~11880514
> *all i can say is :thumbsup:  hno:  hno: looks like another bowtie creation done right from the groound up
> *


X2 WELL SAID!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:28 PM~11880453
> *One last thing........
> 
> Keep your eyes on the prize, big  :thumbsup: to MR. 1-900 laying it down with this bad boy for you 61 lovers out there, just because you didn't see the CONNECTION this year, dosent mean we havent been working!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OBAMA WAS ON CNN NEWS THIS MORINING N HE SAID THE ECONOMY IS SO BAD HE SAW 3 HAITIANS SWIMMINIG BACK TO HAITI


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: DANNY305, EXECUTION, FUCQH8RS, COUPE DE BEAR, impalas79, 59IMPALAon24s, BUBBA-D, 99 LINCOLN

Evil waht it dew homie ill be at ur crib tomorrow fool wus good :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 09:47 AM~11880630
> *OBAMA WAS ON CNN NEWS THIS MORINING N HE SAID THE ECONOMY IS SO BAD HE SAW 3 HAITIANS SWIMMINIG BACK TO HAITI
> *


DAMN IT MAN :0 LMAO


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 12:47 PM~11880630
> *OBAMA WAS ON CNN NEWS THIS MORINING N HE SAID THE ECONOMY IS SO BAD HE SAW 3 HAITIANS SWIMMINIG BACK TO HAITI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Oct 15 2008, 10:58 PM~11875385
> ****** i show up to every hangout and talk shit to their faces and they dont tell me nothing. Ask your homeboys, i have invited them many times to my house to fight me and im still waiting for them.
> 
> SO THE JOKE IS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shit i missed that
i wonder who he is talking about on this one oh well


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR, Made You A Hater, Freakeone, impalas79, Evelitog, DANNY305, SIXONEFORLIFE, EXECUTION, 59IMPALAon24s, DOUBLE-O, FUCQH8RS, BUBBA-D*

:wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 16 2008, 12:58 PM~11880744
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Made You A Hater, Freakeone, impalas79, Evelitog, DANNY305, SIXONEFORLIFE, EXECUTION, 59IMPALAon24s, DOUBLE-O, FUCQH8RS, BUBBA-D
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

LANNGA305, Freakeone, SIXONEFORLIFE, Made You A Hater, DANNY305, jit, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, impalas79, Bowtie South, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog, EXECUTION, 59IMPALAon24s, FUCQH8RS


I SEE EVERYONE WORKIN HARD 2DAY !! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 16 2008, 12:57 PM~11880730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL, IM TIRED OF TYPIN SO MUCH..... GONNA ROLL ONE UP....


LOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Made You A Hater, Bowtie South, MISTER ED, Freakeone, LANNGA305, SIXONEFORLIFE, jit, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, impalas79, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog, EXECUTION, 59IMPALAon24s, FUCQH8RS


hello to all one big party in here cono oh no its lunch time thats why :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH Today, 09:26 AM | | Post #33862 

I MISS MY REGAL 

Po



9 Members: creepin cutty, LARGE, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, INKSTINCT003, MAAANDO, HAHAHA, DANNY305, IN YA MOUF, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

WELCOME! 


--------------------



creepin cutty Today, 09:27 AM | | Post #33863 

-



10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: creepin cutty, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, MAAANDO, DANNY305, INKSTINCT003, HAHAHA, IN YA MOUF, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

wassa 


--------------------

....


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Oct 16 2008, 06:51 AM~11879361
> *DAMN I DIDNT KNOW EVIL GOT LAYAWAY PLANS I GUESS ONECE A YEAR WHEN THEY GET THE INCOME TAX FOR THEIR KIDS  :0  :0  :0
> *


THIS SHER IS FUNNY WHAT YOU JUST WROTE ,BUT THIS IS THE TYPE OF SHIT I WAS TALKING TO MY HOMEBOY ABOUT THE OTHER DAY NIGGASS THAT GET IN HERE AND START TALKING SHIT WITH OUT KNOWING SHIT .... INCOME TAX MONEY HA ! IVE BEEN BUILDING CARS SINCE B4 YOU WERE IN YOUR DADDYS NUT SACKS .....I DONT NEED THAT MONEY THANK GOD ,THAT ALL GOES TO MY SON...... SORRY THAT SOME OF US JUST AINT BROKE AND WE DONT DEPENEND ON ICOME TAX MONEY... U MUST BE SPEAKING 4 YOURSELF... 

P.S LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS SHIT ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Oct 16 2008, 01:02 PM~11880780
> *LANNGA305, Freakeone, SIXONEFORLIFE, Made You A Hater, DANNY305, jit, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, impalas79, Bowtie South, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog, EXECUTION, 59IMPALAon24s, FUCQH8RS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TODAYS MY OFF DAY


CANT WAIT TILL THIS WEEKEND!!!!


I MISS MY REGAL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

IMA JUST SMOKE AS I TAKE A BREAK FROM TYPIN...LOL
BUT IM HERE.....
LOL
 
ITS NICE OUTSIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 01:03 PM~11880793
> *Made You A Hater, FUCQH8RS
> hello to all one big party in here cono oh no its lunch time thats why  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 16 2008, 12:04 PM~11880801
> *THIS SHER IS FUNNY WHAT YOU JUST WROTE ,BUT THIS IS THE TYPE OF SHIT I WAS TALKING TO MY HOMEBOY ABOUT THE OTHER DAY NIGGASS THAT GET IN HERE AND START TALKING SHIT WITH OUT KNOWING SHIT .... INCOME TAX MONEY HA ! IVE BEEN BUILDING CARS SINCE B4 YOU WERE IN YOUR DADDYS NUT SACKS .....I      DONT      NEED    THAT      MONEY      THANK      GOD      ,THAT      ALL        GOES        TO      MY      SON......  SORRY THAT SOME OF US JUST AINT BROKE AND WE DONT DEPENEND ON ICOME TAX MONEY... U MUST BE SPEAKING 4 YOURSELF...
> 
> P.S LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS SHIT  ...
> *



EVIL IT WASNT MEANT FOR YOU.... 

BY THE WAY HOW YOU DOING..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 12:03 PM~11880793
> *Made You A Hater, Bowtie South, MISTER ED, Freakeone, LANNGA305, SIXONEFORLIFE, jit, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, impalas79, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog, EXECUTION, 59IMPALAon24s, FUCQH8RS
> hello to all one big party in here cono oh no its lunch time thats why  :wave:
> *



YEAH IT HASNT BEEN THIS BUZY IN A WHILE.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> Made You A Hater, Bowtie South, MISTER ED, Freakeone, LANNGA305, SIXONEFORLIFE, jit, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, impalas79, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog, EXECUTION, 59IMPALAon24s, FUCQH8RS
> 
> :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

[/quote]


FUCKING BEAUTIFUL LARGE.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 09:28 AM~11880449
> *he work two shifts yesterday on some fat girl so he is still sleeping lol
> *


DAMMIT MAN i was trying to sneak her fat ass out this morning but i guess it didn't work :biggrin: 









i told you to get your fat ass in the car !!!! :angry:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> > Made You A Hater, Bowtie South, MISTER ED, Freakeone, LANNGA305, SIXONEFORLIFE, jit, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, impalas79, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog, EXECUTION, 59IMPALAon24s, FUCQH8RS
> >
> > :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2008, 10:16 AM~11880950
> *DAMMIT MAN  i was trying to sneak her fat ass out this morning but i guess it didn't work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


QUE RICA


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 09:47 AM~11880630
> *OBAMA WAS ON CNN NEWS THIS MORINING N HE SAID THE ECONOMY IS SO BAD HE SAW 3 HAITIANS SWIMMINIG BACK TO HAITI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY BIZ I SEE YOU LOOKIN :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2008, 01:16 PM~11880950
> *DAMMIT MAN  i was trying to sneak her fat ass out this morning but i guess it didn't work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol waston where u at the battle of the chunky chicks


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*yo waston here you go all you hommie lol*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 10:28 AM~11881087
> *yo waston here you go all you hommie lol
> 
> 
> ...


THERE GOES MY LUNCH :barf: :barf:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

lol sry i'll make up for it lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mornin' Miami


Large.. Check your PM


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


>


FUCKING BEAUTIFUL LARGE.....
[/quote]


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here yall go tremendo buffet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11881087
> *yo waston here you go all you hommie lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I got some engraved g-body rotors forsale $100 bucks firm unplated.


Engraved by Salas Engraving.


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

whats up miami!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 10:42 AM~11881262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 16 2008, 01:33 PM~11881804
> *:tongue:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 01:42 PM~11881262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

<CENTER>





































DG


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I JUST FEEL LIKE MAKING A STATEMENT TODAY SINCE SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT CARS SHOULD DO THE TALKING NOT THE PERSON THAT BUILDS THEM SCHIT TALKIN IS FUN IN ALL IN THIS GAME BUT WHEN PEOPLE START ACTING LIKE THEY IN PRE-SCHOOL AND CANT FIND THEIR PACIFIERS OR
BABY-BOTTLES ITS SAD! IF YOU ARE CRYING LIKE A BABY GO CHANGE YOUR DIAPER AND GROW UP  :biggrin: THIS ISNT DIRECTED TO ANYBODY IN GENERAL JUS A LIL TIRED OF SEEING PEOPLE ON HERE FIGHT ABOUT A PIECE OF STEEL WITH CHROME AND PAINT AND NO BRAINS INSTEAD OF US ALL STICKING TOGETHER AND MAKING A MIAMI MOVEMENT TO SHOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WE CAN STILL REP THE TRE-05 LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO :biggrin:  SO HERES WHAT WE SHOULD BUILD SCHIT LIKE SO THE CAR CAN SHOW ITSELF AND WE DONT HAVE TO SHOW OUR ASSSES   :biggrin: 









































these are just a few pics but im sure the point is made les jus all build our whips and get along let obama and mccain argue it out not us 
MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF MIA AND ALL CAR CLUBS LES GET IT  :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 02:30 PM~11882285
> *I JUST FEEL LIKE MAKING A STATEMENT TODAY SINCE SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT CARS SHOULD DO THE  TALKING NOT THE PERSON THAT BUILDS THEM SCHIT TALKIN IS FUN IN ALL IN THIS GAME BUT WHEN PEOPLE START ACTING LIKE THEY IN PRE-SCHOOL AND CANT FIND THEIR PACIFIERS OR
> BABY-BOTTLES ITS SAD! IF YOU ARE CRYING LIKE A BABY GO CHANGE YOUR DIAPER AND GROW UP   :biggrin: THIS ISNT DIRECTED TO ANYBODY IN GENERAL JUS A LIL TIRED OF SEEING PEOPLE ON HERE FIGHT ABOUT A PIECE OF STEEL WITH CHROME AND PAINT AND NO BRAINS INSTEAD OF US ALL STICKING TOGETHER AND MAKING A MIAMI MOVEMENT TO SHOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WE CAN STILL REP THE TRE-05 LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO :biggrin:    SO HERES WHAT WE SHOULD BUILD SCHIT LIKE SO THE CAR CAN SHOW ITSELF AND WE DONT HAVE TO SHOW OUR ASSSES     :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: *das wassup i couldnt have said it better myself*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 03:31 PM~11882306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would eat that ass with no problem :biggrin: 

and i know someone is going to say i'm nasty but fuck it next time u kiss a girl think of whos dick ur kissing :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 03:43 PM~11882414
> *i would eat that ass with no problem  :biggrin:
> 
> and i know someone is going to say i'm nasty but fuck it next time u kiss a girl think of whos dick ur kissing  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 16 2008, 03:46 PM~11882435
> *:werd:  :yes:
> *


i knew it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 03:47 PM~11882451
> *i knew it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 03:30 PM~11882285
> *I JUST FEEL LIKE MAKING A STATEMENT TODAY SINCE SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT CARS SHOULD DO THE  TALKING NOT THE PERSON THAT BUILDS THEM SCHIT TALKIN IS FUN IN ALL IN THIS GAME BUT WHEN PEOPLE START ACTING LIKE THEY IN PRE-SCHOOL AND CANT FIND THEIR PACIFIERS OR
> BABY-BOTTLES ITS SAD! IF YOU ARE CRYING LIKE A BABY GO CHANGE YOUR DIAPER AND GROW UP   :biggrin: THIS ISNT DIRECTED TO ANYBODY IN GENERAL JUS A LIL TIRED OF SEEING PEOPLE ON HERE FIGHT ABOUT A PIECE OF STEEL WITH CHROME AND PAINT AND NO BRAINS INSTEAD OF US ALL STICKING TOGETHER AND MAKING A MIAMI MOVEMENT TO SHOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WE CAN STILL REP THE TRE-05 LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO :biggrin:    SO HERES WHAT WE SHOULD BUILD SCHIT LIKE SO THE CAR CAN SHOW ITSELF AND WE DONT HAVE TO SHOW OUR ASSSES     :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Can't forget about us street riders out there. Keep it real. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:50 PM~11882487
> *Can't forget about us street riders out there. Keep it real.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 12:43 PM~11882414
> *i would eat that ass with no problem  :biggrin:
> 
> and i know someone is going to say i'm nasty but fuck it next time u kiss a girl think of whos dick ur kissing  :biggrin:
> *


werd :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 02:31 PM~11882306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 04:00 PM~11882585
> *werd :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


puta u would too


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 16 2008, 04:03 PM~11882613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo real shit how about everyone gets together once a month at a big park and just chill like at Amelia or tropical park any of dem big parks.....cuz i think that's a great way to bring back the lowrider movement back to Miami even do u don't hop just chill with the boys and shit and have a great time make it a family thing if u want even do money its not right at least u would have something to look forward to at least take ur mind away from the the bills and bull shit that's wat i think u know


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 01:03 PM~11882617
> *puta u would too
> *


***** u got that right shit with no shame lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 04:08 PM~11882679
> *yo real shit how about everyone gets together once a month at a big park and just chill like at Amelia or tropical park any of dem big parks.....cuz i think that's a great way to bring back the lowrider movement back to Miami even do u don't hop just chill with the boys and shit and have a great time make it a family thing if u want even do money its not right at least u would have something to look forward to at least take ur mind away from the the bills and bull shit that's wat i think u know
> *


good idea...once a month is good cuz no one will get bored and shit


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11882679
> *yo real shit how about everyone gets together once a month at a big park and just chill like at Amelia or tropical park any of dem big parks.....cuz i think that's a great way to bring back the lowrider movement back to Miami even do u don't hop just chill with the boys and shit and have a great time make it a family thing if u want even do money its not right at least u would have something to look forward to at least take ur mind away from the the bills and bull shit that's wat i think u know
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 16 2008, 04:03 PM~11882613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:beat that meat thats funny shit


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

den finish off with a lil


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 01:08 PM~11882679
> *yo real shit how about everyone gets together once a month at a big park and just chill like at Amelia or tropical park any of dem big parks.....cuz i think that's a great way to bring back the lowrider movement back to Miami even do u don't hop just chill with the boys and shit and have a great time make it a family thing if u want even do money its not right at least u would have something to look forward to at least take ur mind away from the the bills and bull shit that's wat i think u know
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that is not a bad idea at all


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11882679
> *yo real shit how about everyone gets together once a month at a big park and just chill like at Amelia or tropical park any of dem big parks.....cuz i think that's a great way to bring back the lowrider movement back to Miami even do u don't hop just chill with the boys and shit and have a great time make it a family thing if u want even do money its not right at least u would have something to look forward to at least take ur mind away from the the bills and bull shit that's wat i think u know
> *




X 11110000000000000000000000


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 16 2008, 04:13 PM~11882737
> *den finish off with a lil
> 
> 
> ...



de pinga lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i think the best park would be tropical park its 50/50 for everyone for the down south people and the ones down in hialeah and every one to this side..idk its really up to everyone to make the date i could be the beginning of the the month or the end of it.....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 04:27 PM~11882891
> *i think the best park would be tropical park its 50/50 for everyone for the down south people and the ones down in hialeah and every one to this side..idk its really up to everyone to make the date i could be the beginning of the the month or the end of it.....
> *


or the middle of the month :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 01:43 PM~11882414
> *i would eat that ass with no problem  :biggrin:
> 
> and i know someone is going to say i'm nasty but fuck it next time u kiss a girl think of whos dick ur kissing  :biggrin:
> *


lmao. Danny but...if you eat the ass....next time she takes a shit or farts shell think of they guy who ate that ass???? right or wrong.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:0 lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11882901
> *or the middle of the month  :biggrin:
> *


wen ever the mission its to take out the miami lowrider movement.....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 16 2008, 04:28 PM~11882913
> *lmao. Danny but...if you eat the ass....next time she takes a shit or farts shell think of they guy who ate that ass???? right or wrong.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :0  lol
> *


wrong cuz shes thinking of taking a shit not me and of cleaning her ass :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 02:32 PM~11882952
> *wrong cuz shes thinking of taking a shit not me and of cleaning her ass  :biggrin:
> *


nigah who am i kidding i love eating culo. :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: was up players  BUBBA-D, EXECUTION, MISTER ED


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 03:32 PM~11882952
> *wrong cuz shes thinking of taking a shit not me and of cleaning her ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 16 2008, 04:33 PM~11882962
> *nigah who am i kidding i love eating culo. :0
> *



shit what latin doesn't lol


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 16 2008, 03:33 PM~11882962
> *nigah who am i kidding i love eating culo. :0
> *


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 01:30 PM~11882930
> *wen ever the mission its to take out the miami lowrider movement.....
> *


x2 sum one just got 2 pick a date and people just got to spread the word around


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 04:27 PM~11882891
> *i think the best park would be tropical park its 50/50 for everyone for the down south people and the ones down in hialeah and every one to this side..idk its really up to everyone to make the date i could be the beginning of the the month or the end of it.....
> *


THANX KONG-FU!! THATS WUT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 03:35 PM~11882988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats 2 main things for a ***** right there you could sum up my life wit that pic


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 16 2008, 01:38 PM~11883029
> *thats 2 main things for a ***** right there you could sum up my life wit that pic
> *


shit ma ***** thats ma motivation every day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:50 PM~11882487
> *Can't forget about us street riders out there. Keep it real.  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER THAT IM A STREET RIDER MYSELF I JUST POSTED SOME PICS OF WHAT I HAD IN MY PHOTO ALBUM . THIS GOES OUT TO ALL MY STREET RIDERS ALSO 
 :biggrin: IM SURE WE ALL BUILD EM TO RIDE EM AND ENJOY EM NOT PARK EM


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11883055
> *NEVER THAT IM A STREET RIDER MYSELF I JUST POSTED SOME PICS OF WHAT I HAD IN MY PHOTO ALBUM . THIS GOES OUT TO ALL MY STREET RIDERS ALSO
> :biggrin: IM SURE WE ALL BUILD EM TO RIDE EM AND ENJOY EM NOT PARK EM
> *


i have always said ......Lowriders were build to ride not to park....and y build dem if u cannot ride dem.......fuk the shows its a street movement ......


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i found out some new shit yesterday more blacks come up to me tell me yo i eat pussy and i'm like ni99a u late we been doing that for years we on the ass now he was like awwwwww shit u nasty, but give it untill nov when obama says he eats ass they all will do the same :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n261/un...ley_650x450.jpg[/img] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGkE5g7_jAg&feature=related

something to get the mood going lol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 15 2008, 07:25 PM~11874928
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GETTIN READY
> 
> 
> ...


good to see progress another lowlow


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

MISSING IN ACTION L.A....C.A... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:50 PM~11882487
> *Can't forget about us street riders out there. Keep it real.  :biggrin:
> *


HERES A FEW I HAVE OF SOME RIDERS NO OFFENSE THESE ARE JUST PICS OF PEOPLE WHOM IVE SEEN RIDE THEIR WHIPS IF UR LO-LO ISNT ON HERE I JUST DONT HAVE A PIC OF YA NO OFFENSE TO ANYOONE FEEL ME  HERES TO THE RIDERS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 04:27 PM~11882891
> *i think the best park would be tropical park its 50/50 for everyone for the down south people and the ones down in hialeah and every one to this side..idk its really up to everyone to make the date i could be the beginning of the the month or the end of it.....
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:







:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:







(818)  














:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11883178
> *HERES A FEW I HAVE OF SOME RIDERS  NO OFFENSE THESE ARE JUST PICS OF PEOPLE WHOM IVE SEEN RIDE THEIR WHIPS IF  UR LO-LO ISNT ON HERE I JUST DONT HAVE A PIC OF YA NO OFFENSE TO ANYOONE FEEL ME  HERES TO THE RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


NIC PIX :420: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: (818)







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:







:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:







(818)  














:biggrin:








:cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 01:56 PM~11883295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got jokes there


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 05:01 PM~11883365
> *got jokes there
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.... BUY ME SUM 13'S THEN SINCE U GOT JOKES TOO!!!
LOL
I'LL BE WAITIN FOR MA X-MAS PRESENT!!!

:0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 12:30 PM~11882285
> *I JUST FEEL LIKE MAKING A STATEMENT TODAY SINCE SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT CARS SHOULD DO THE  TALKING NOT THE PERSON THAT BUILDS THEM SCHIT TALKIN IS FUN IN ALL IN THIS GAME BUT WHEN PEOPLE START ACTING LIKE THEY IN PRE-SCHOOL AND CANT FIND THEIR PACIFIERS OR
> BABY-BOTTLES ITS SAD! IF YOU ARE CRYING LIKE A BABY GO CHANGE YOUR DIAPER AND GROW UP   :biggrin: THIS ISNT DIRECTED TO ANYBODY IN GENERAL JUS A LIL TIRED OF SEEING PEOPLE ON HERE FIGHT ABOUT A PIECE OF STEEL WITH CHROME AND PAINT AND NO BRAINS INSTEAD OF US ALL STICKING TOGETHER AND MAKING A MIAMI MOVEMENT TO SHOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WE CAN STILL REP THE TRE-05 LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO :biggrin:    SO HERES WHAT WE SHOULD BUILD SCHIT LIKE SO THE CAR CAN SHOW ITSELF AND WE DONT HAVE TO SHOW OUR ASSSES     :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WELL SAID HOMIE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 









































:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*i'm loving this right here wow*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

DANNY305
*i'm loving this right here wow*









ME 2 , FINE AZZ GIRLZ ON DA RYDE :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 04:48 PM~11883178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MY FAV.ONE OF THE BUNCH. THAT SHIT RAW*.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 02:02 PM~11883385
> *LMAO.... BUY ME SUM 13'S THEN SINCE U GOT JOKES TOO!!!
> LOL
> I'LL BE WAITIN FOR MA X-MAS PRESENT!!!
> ...


ill think about it.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

STR8LOWS...








AND I WANT MY CHRISTMAS PRESENT EARLY!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 16 2008, 05:09 PM~11883475
> *DANNY305
> i'm loving this right here wow
> 
> ...


post her tooo then lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 03:33 PM~11882965
> *:wave: was up players  BUBBA-D, EXECUTION, MISTER ED
> *



SUP DUDE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

PROHOPPER 818, LOSANGELS CA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 02:06 PM~11883434
> *i'm loving this right here wow
> 
> 
> ...

















one sexxy as monte


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DANNY305, THIS ONES FOR YOU.....SINCE U LIKE EATIN A$$ ...LOL









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 02:16 PM~11883576
> *DANNY305, THIS ONES FOR YOU.....SINCE U LIKE EATIN A$$ ...LOL
> 
> 
> ...










wat hunger does :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 16 2008, 02:17 PM~11883597
> *
> 
> 
> ...










this here is a bad bitch


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 02:13 PM~11883540
> *STR8LOWS...
> 
> 
> ...


u know wat the look means right......


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 05:18 PM~11883613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EWW DAWG!!! ATLEAST MY PIC WAS CUTE!! UR SHIT JUST MADE ME THROW UP IN MA MOUTH A LIL!!!

:barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 05:21 PM~11883657
> *u know wat the look means right......
> *


NO...WUT, SMARTY?????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil motivation for everyone out there check this shit out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9WeG0D9XNg


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: (818)







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:







:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:







(818)  














:biggrin:








:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 16 2008, 02:40 PM~11883887
> *:biggrin: (818)
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this is one bad car


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

selling the red one


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## StolenCadillac (Oct 16, 2008)

I think only females like purple cars. You should nickname that shit Barney.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Engraved G-body rotors $100


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StolenCadillac_@Oct 16 2008, 03:06 PM~11884232
> *I think only females like purple cars.  You should nickname that shit Barney.
> *


if you talkin about me...thats ok when you see your girl riding with me you know why


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo does anyone got lowrider bike pieces for sale like the mirrors or the staring wheel or anything just let me know


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:59 AM~11880192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh syt its the magic man lol wut up large :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 16 2008, 04:11 PM~11882704
> *good idea...once a month is good cuz no one will get bored and shit
> *


yea ima get bored of seen ur mohawk :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 16 2008, 07:57 PM~11885479
> *if you talkin about me...thats ok when you see your girl riding with me you know why
> *


lmao purple u too funny big dawg! :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

::sigh:: people irritate me..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 08:07 PM~11885588
> *yo does anyone got lowrider bike pieces for sale like the mirrors or the staring wheel or anything just let me know
> *



I got two custom sprockets, and a pair of custom fender braces for sale.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

wasup phill!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 16 2008, 06:36 PM~11884605
> *Engraved G-body rotors $100
> 
> 
> ...


Who did the engraving??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 16 2008, 06:05 PM~11886241
> *I got two custom sprockets, and a pair of custom fender braces for sale.
> *


how much for the fenders and the and for one of the sprockets post a pic of dem if u can for i could check dem out


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 16 2008, 09:05 PM~11886241
> *I got two custom sprockets, and a pair of custom fender braces for sale.
> *


post pic.s


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 02:08 PM~11882679
> *yo real shit how about everyone gets together once a month at a big park and just chill like at Amelia or tropical park any of dem big parks.....cuz i think that's a great way to bring back the lowrider movement back to Miami even do u don't hop just chill with the boys and shit and have a great time make it a family thing if u want even do money its not right at least u would have something to look forward to at least take ur mind away from the the bills and bull shit that's wat i think u know
> *



Good idea................we should do it at CB SMITH PARK, thats where most of the picnics are done.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats up Homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11886442
> *Good idea................we should do it at CB SMITH PARK, thats where most of the picnics are done.
> *


that sounds like a great idea. make it for sundays. like the second sunday of each month.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11886442
> *Good idea................we should do it at CB SMITH PARK, thats where most of the picnics are done.
> *


but remember it has to be in the middle cuz u got down south people that wanna ride to... the best i think would tropical because is in the middle i know for yall boys from broward if finna be a drive....but idk everyone has to agreed on the park


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

tropical


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 16 2008, 07:57 PM~11885479
> *if you talkin about me...thats ok when you see your girl riding with me you know why
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SMOOTH OPERATOR!!!
LOL


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 03:35 PM~11882988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THATS WERE MY PAY CHECK WENT :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11886442
> *Good idea................we should do it at CB SMITH PARK, thats where most of the picnics are done.
> *


HELL NAH!!!
WTF! ITS HAS TO BE SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE LIKE TROPICAL PARK , LIKE STR8LOWS SAID,...... IF ITS DONE AT CB SMITH....NOBODY FROM DOWN SOUTH WOULD GO!

EVERYTHING CANT ALWAYS BE UP NORTH!

DAMMMMM
:angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Oct 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11886586
> *tropical
> *


TROPICAL ME TOO X10000000!
LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 06:40 PM~11886619
> *HELL NAH!!!
> WTF! ITS HAS TO BE SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE LIKE TROPICAL PARK , LIKE STR8LOWS SAID,...... IF ITS DONE AT CB SMITH....NOBODY FROM DOWN SOUTH WOULD GO!
> 
> ...


damn relax woman. id rather ride to tropical park. ill get to show off my whipp when is done. soon i hope. fuck it ill go in the daily :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

WAS GOOD MIAMI!!!!!!111 :wave:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11886526
> *but remember it has to be in the middle cuz u got down south people that wanna ride to... the best i think would tropical because is in the middle i know for yall boys from broward if finna be a drive....but idk  everyone has to agreed on the park
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 16 2008, 09:47 PM~11886705
> *damn relax woman.  id rather ride to tropical park. ill get to show off my whipp when is done. soon i hope. fuck it ill go in the daily :biggrin:
> *


lol..... CANT WAIT!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 16 2008, 09:59 PM~11886808
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i say we go every 2nd saturday to BUICK RYDIN HIGH house she got that good DR rum lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 09:16 PM~11886991
> *i say we go every 2nd saturday to BUICK RYDIN HIGH house she got that good DR rum lol
> *



and how would you know....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 16 2008, 10:19 PM~11887019
> *and how would you know....
> *



where u been ni99a she has posted her shit in the past :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11887064
> *where u been ni99a she has posted her shit in the past  :biggrin:
> *



IM OLD REMEMBER  I HAVE THAT THING CALLED OLDSIMER... LOL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

you guys doing a hangout or what?

we need to do something during the day.. not at night..


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Oct 16 2008, 06:36 PM~11886586
> *tropical
> *


hell yea i live like 5 blocks away from there i hope i get my rims soon and ill take the roadie there


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 10:16 PM~11886991
> *i say we go every 2nd saturday to BUICK RYDIN HIGH house she got that good DR rum lol
> *


LMAO....... AFTER PARTY @ MA CRIB! :biggrin: LOL.... RUM N TEQUILA 4 EVERYONE!! :0 
LOL


NO PUSSY ASS BEER!! LOL
JUST KIDDING YA'LL....... I DO LIKE PRESIDENTE, CORONA & HEINEKIN 2.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

this the hood of the monty. its coming along slowly but surely


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 16 2008, 10:36 PM~11887261
> *you guys doing a hangout or what?
> 
> we need to do something during the day.. not at night..
> *


IT COULD BE IN THE AFTERNOON....IF ITS GONNABE ON THE WEEKEND... LIKE ROUND 3 OR 4????


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 16 2008, 10:40 PM~11887309
> *this the hood of the monty.  its coming along slowly but surely
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 16 2008, 07:38 PM~11887287
> *LMAO....... AFTER PARTY @ MA CRIB!  :biggrin: LOL.... RUM N TEQUILA 4 EVERYONE!! :0
> LOL
> NO PUSSY ASS BEER!! LOL
> ...


 :biggrin: wat if im only 17 :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 16 2008, 07:40 PM~11887309
> *this the hood of the monty.  its coming along slowly but surely
> 
> 
> ...


tight work u gonna sell it to me or wat!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Slamfest 2008




























Thanks man!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 16 2008, 07:58 PM~11887517
> *tight work u gonna sell it to me or wat!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


yeah pass by the shop


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, DRòN, monte 88, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*, Checho818
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
hows da whip cummin


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:26 PM~11887854
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, DRòN, monte 88, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Checho818
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


good ***** still gettin ready jus sent out my interior out 2 get done the other day gunna be a clean street rider fuck a show n fuck a trophy thas all i gotta say haha :biggrin: ............ yo im down fo dat hang out once a month thats gunna be good but is it gunna last thats the big question :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 16 2008, 10:32 PM~11887950
> *good ***** still gettin ready jus sent out my interior out 2 get done the other day gunna be a clean street rider fuck a show n fuck a trophy thas all i gotta say haha :biggrin: ............ yo im down fo dat hang out once a month thats gunna be good but is it gunna last thats the big question  :uh:
> *


yup id love it but lets see if it lasts or falls apart...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> :biggrin:


[/quote]
uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

If you guys decide on a hangout.. you got to do it during the day.. these night hangouts suck


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 16 2008, 09:02 PM~11888337
> *If you guys decide on a hangout.. you got to do it during the day.. these night hangouts suck
> *


day or night it really don't matter lets just du it wat day is better saturday or sunday ....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

sunday


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sundays are always better.. and 12 noon is perfect for lowriders and their families

I say you guys do it once a month.. It will be like Picnics that we used to have and dont have anymore..

First one should be 

November 16th..


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11882988
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMM.....It's vegas all over again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 16 2008, 08:11 PM~11885650
> *oh syt its the magic man lol wut up large :biggrin:
> *



What up homie! 

No magic here, I keep it real, no tricks up my sleeve's, its the love for the game that keeps me going!! :thumbsup: 


Be easy Mo, keep doing what you do!


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 10:28 AM~11881087
> *yo waston here you go all you hommie lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 12:31 PM~11882306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 16 2008, 07:40 PM~11887309
> *this the hood of the monty.  its coming along slowly but surely
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ..My ***** Dre getting loose over there...Looking good puto!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 16 2008, 10:40 PM~11887309
> *this the hood of the monty.  its coming along slowly but surely
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

If your ever over on the West Coast, no trip is complete without a trip to the WEST COAST! 

Thanx Big Dane for showing your boy around, good talking with ya on that real shit!


























































Take a good look at the 56 chevy, its really a New Caddy V12 XLR with a custom frame. Getting ready for SEMA, your a fool Twin for having that bad boy built. And Shaq's new Benz is gonna give swagger a whole new meaning, i got the pics, but its G15 classified, for now....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 03:30 PM~11882285
> *I JUST FEEL LIKE MAKING A STATEMENT TODAY SINCE SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT CARS SHOULD DO THE  TALKING NOT THE PERSON THAT BUILDS THEM SCHIT TALKIN IS FUN IN ALL IN THIS GAME BUT WHEN PEOPLE START ACTING LIKE THEY IN PRE-SCHOOL AND CANT FIND THEIR PACIFIERS OR
> BABY-BOTTLES ITS SAD! IF YOU ARE CRYING LIKE A BABY GO CHANGE YOUR DIAPER AND GROW UP   :biggrin: THIS ISNT DIRECTED TO ANYBODY IN GENERAL JUS A LIL TIRED OF SEEING PEOPLE ON HERE FIGHT ABOUT A PIECE OF STEEL WITH CHROME AND PAINT AND NO BRAINS INSTEAD OF US ALL STICKING TOGETHER AND MAKING A MIAMI MOVEMENT TO SHOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT WE CAN STILL REP THE TRE-05 LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO :biggrin:    SO HERES WHAT WE SHOULD BUILD SCHIT LIKE SO THE CAR CAN SHOW ITSELF AND WE DONT HAVE TO SHOW OUR ASSSES     :biggrin:
> 
> ...




With that said we all need to slap on 26's, 28', and 30's with skinnies, jacked up high, no cut no rub!

LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Pssss.....FUCQH8RS


I believe you asked me for this..........


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Past my bed time people, gotta get up early to open the DEALERSHIP up, this your favorite FAT BASTARD signing off!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh boy, what did the fat kid do now! :uh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:52 PM~11889746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh shet, i just got a virus :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

GOODMORNING MIA!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 17 2008, 05:11 AM~11890280
> *GOODMORNING MIA!
> *


wus good chulow :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Sunday picnic sounds good...tropical park i believe is a great spot cuz there is always empty parking lots. not to sure bout noon though.... a lil 2 hot...2 or 3 sounds str8 2 me. 

Now this is real talk......
we as a group need to keep these hangouts under control. especially in a park. any1 starts actin a fool 5-0 will be there in 30 seconds. this means c.c. presidents need to take responsibilities for there club members and for the solo riders WE have to keep them in check. If not its gonna be like every other hangout...cops kickin us out. Dont think that cuz we in a public park they cant or wont make us leave....remember a few years back at the park on 87ave(uce hangout) 5-0 came in the re and made every-1 leave cuz blues clues and monte cut were using the parkin lot like a race track chasing each other. So please lets keep it fun, civilized and peaceful.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, PINK86REGAL, IN YA MOUF

:wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 17 2008, 08:32 AM~11890334
> *MISTER ED, PINK86REGAL, IN YA MOUF
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Oct 16 2008, 09:15 PM~11886366
> *Who did the engraving??
> *


 Salas engraving did the engraving.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 16 2008, 09:19 PM~11886407
> *post pic.s
> *



I got this sprocket for $35:









and this one for $45:









I don't have a pic of the fender braces. they're somewhere in my closet with all my chrome regal parts. I gotta move my drum set to get into the closet so I'll see if I do that today.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 16 2008, 04:40 PM~11883055
> *NEVER THAT IM A STREET RIDER MYSELF I JUST POSTED SOME PICS OF WHAT I HAD IN MY PHOTO ALBUM . THIS GOES OUT TO ALL MY STREET RIDERS ALSO
> :biggrin: IM SURE WE ALL BUILD EM TO RIDE EM AND ENJOY EM NOT PARK EM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I HAVE 8 VALVES CONNECTED ON A STEM IN WORKING CONDITIONS 100.00 BUCKS TAKES EM HOME ANY ONE INTERESTED


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 17 2008, 05:27 AM~11890315
> *Sunday picnic sounds good...tropical park i believe is a great spot cuz there is always empty parking lots. not to sure bout noon though.... a lil 2 hot...2 or 3 sounds str8 2 me.
> 
> Now this is real talk......
> ...


 :yes: x2 thats the only way we could keep it going if not it will be like any other hang out getting shut down or 5-0 comming to kick us out


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 17 2008, 07:27 AM~11890315
> *Sunday picnic sounds good...tropical park i believe is a great spot cuz there is always empty parking lots. not to sure bout noon though.... a lil 2 hot...2 or 3 sounds str8 2 me.
> 
> Now this is real talk......
> ...


This is well said but we all know someone is gunna b out there acting stupid. but yes rollin cc would love to go out there onece a month n chill will evryone... we got a huge bbq grill to take out there. evryone piches in and well bbq onece a month


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 17 2008, 08:59 AM~11891505
> *This is well said but we all know someone is gunna b out there acting stupid. but yes rollin cc would love to go out there onece a month n chill will evryone... we got a huge bbq grill to take out there. evryone piches in and well bbq onece a month
> *


count me in :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

one thing remeber guys the time changes now in nov so if u do it at 2 or 3 u only have about like 2 hours of sun light left and its starting to get cool during the day 
so i think 12 until sun set is good for once a month just bring ur own tents if u feel its gooing to be hot for u


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:31 PM~11889670
> *Pssss.....FUCQH8RS
> I believe you asked me for this..........
> 
> ...


got anymore of these?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Any 1 goin to towers tonight?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:31 PM~11889670
> *Pssss.....FUCQH8RS
> I believe you asked me for this..........
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WHEN I CAN COME AND GET EM :biggrin:  ILL HIT YA UP SEE IF I CAN GET EM SUNDAY ITS A NUCCAS ONLY DAY OFF TILL WED  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WAS IN THE RED FEST AND SAW A FEW RIDES/HERE YALL GO  :biggrin: 
































































OLD PIC OF CHICHO AND DA CADDY :biggrin:  








LOVE THIS WAGON


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 17 2008, 01:08 PM~11892206
> *got anymore of these?
> *



Sure do, i got another set....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys.. Just picked up the new Lowrider Readers Rides..

I got a bunch of you guys in there.. with your kids and lowrider bicycles..

I happen to think Danny D and his daughter came out the best..

But i wanted to say thanks to the Miami guys for coming through when i needed you.

If you guys havent been able to go see the magazine, It is avaliable at any Walgreens.. go support your Miami guys..

I called the main players i shot and let them know.. some of them already knew.. but i hope you guys like.

Phil Gordon
Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm leaving Central FLA for Miami Beach later tonight or tommorrow morning. Holla at the chicken. :cheesy:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 17 2008, 08:59 AM~11891505
> *This is well said but we all know someone is gunna b out there acting stupid. but yes rollin cc would love to go out there onece a month n chill will evryone... we got a huge bbq grill to take out there. evryone piches in and well bbq onece a month
> *


you can count me in also


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 09:30 AM~11891784
> *one thing remeber guys the time changes now in nov so if u do it at 2 or 3  u only have about like 2 hours of sun light left and its starting to get cool during the day
> so i think 12 until sun set is good for once a month just bring ur own tents if u feel its gooing to be hot for u
> *


that is true and like he said you could bring your own tent and some chairs and chill


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 16 2008, 09:28 AM~11880453
> *One last thing........
> 
> Keep your eyes on the prize, big  :thumbsup: to MR. 1-900 laying it down with this bad boy for you 61 lovers out there, just because you didn't see the CONNECTION this year, dosent mean we havent been working!
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

got the new lm in the mail today wow un real only 116 pages long where 35 pages of it are ads one show coverd in it and a hangout phil what ever happen to the picnic coverage, put that on ur magazine not lm :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny.. The picnic coverage is "in the can" as they say.. Its there.. just a matter of when they put it in..

They just put a show i did in May.. in Last months.. they are slow..

I have about 25 features waiting to be printed


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 17 2008, 10:25 AM~11892395
> *WAS IN THE RED FEST AND SAW A FEW RIDES/HERE YALL GO   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I just tagged some photos of Danny D's shoot with his daughter.. I'll wait until he's logged in before i post them.. 

Its the same plus more.. of the ones in the new Magazine


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 03:10 PM~11894047
> *Danny.. The picnic coverage is "in the can" as they say.. Its there.. just a matter of when they put it in..
> 
> They just put a show i did in May.. in Last months.. they are slow..
> ...



wow hommie they are realy slow then cuz that was the week after fathers day 
and good luck with the features then hommie


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well the show i did in May was the Cinco De Mayo show.. so that is dated.. they had to put that out..

The Picnic at CB Smith isnt dated... so they can take their time..

California has a whole different way of doing things.. much more relaxed.. I picture them all on hammoks and drinking lemonade


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 03:11 PM~11894071
> *I just tagged some photos of Danny D's shoot with his daughter.. I'll wait until he's logged in before i post them..
> 
> Its the same plus more.. of the ones in the new Magazine
> *



yea he know i called him and he picked u a copy already so go and post lol 
he don't log on until the late night :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 02:14 PM~11894104
> *yea he know i called him and he picked u a copy already so go and post lol
> he don't log on until the late night  :biggrin:
> *



I dont know man.. I posted Slamfest photos.. and two guys decided to argue on here.. and my photos were three pages away by the end of the night.. maybe i should wait and make sure nobody is agry today lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 03:14 PM~11894103
> *Well the show i did in May was the Cinco De Mayo show.. so that is dated.. they had to put that out..
> 
> The Picnic at CB Smith isnt dated... so they can take their time..
> ...



shit lie then tell them its a fathers day get together lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 02:16 PM~11894126
> *shit lie then tell them its a fathers day get together lol
> *



Lol.. nice.. I sent that shit out the week after.. written and edited.. too late for that


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

well now u know the picnic that we do every year now is the weekend after fathers day :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I havent seen my "Father" in 20 years.. you think i have any clue when Fathers Day is? lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

shit that sucks hommie i know the feeling i saw mine for the first time in 3 years but i'm a dad so i know when


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycles


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: looking good


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all for now.. I'll send more of the other shoots later


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pics homey....big props to d.....wats poppin talk a lot


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 01:30 PM~11894322
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycle
> 
> ...


the pics came out great i know the bike i brought over there wasnt the best but you guys really pulled off the pictures ....LOOKS GREAT


i just seen the magazine the features look real good im glad the bike worked out for the aces and you were able to take the pics wit his daughter


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I see Hwdsfinest..

Dont worry bro.. I'll post the Bottom Out bikes too.. 

And check the articles.. i gave you props homie


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

THe Bottom Out family thanks you fro some great pictures phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Oct 17 2008, 02:41 PM~11894474
> *the pics came out great i know the bike i brought over there wasnt the best but you guys really pulled off the pictures ....LOOKS GREAT
> i just seen the magazine the features look real good im glad the bike worked out for the aces and you were able to take the pics wit his daughter
> *



Haha.. you guys cleaned that bike for 35 mins lol

It came out good.. I shot far enough away that the inperfections didnt show


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i cleaned that shit wit my sock and alminum cleaner ( its all i had)


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

when you posting the rest of the pics?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I havent even tagged them yet..

It will be a while..

I have two cars to shoot tomorrow.. I'll try to get some tonight..

Dont worry man.. I'll get you some.. just keep checking back


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Oct 17 2008, 12:44 PM~11894530
> *i cleaned that shit wit my sock and alminum cleaner ( its all i had)
> *


don't worry homey i did the same the night before the aces picnic i pulled a all nighter cleaning the the shit out ma all chrome bike lol....its the love we got for lowriding it runs in the blood


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

no problem thanks phil


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i found this in my photo albums is this one off urs


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 17 2008, 01:50 PM~11894594
> *don't worry homey i did the same the night before the aces picnic i pulled a all nighter cleaning the the shit out ma all chrome bike lol....its the love we got for lowriding it runs in the blood
> *


i could not have said it better myself..
your completly right


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm working on the trike now.. I'll see if i can finish before 5


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 17 2008, 02:52 PM~11894620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That was the first issue.. but yes.. thats one of the magazines i shoot for..

The new issue is the ones with 6 Miami Bikes and cars


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

And. If Maaando helped me out.. this process would go much faster lol..

I have to write my name on every photo.. blah


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

that sux that has to take forever


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. I have another bike feature coming soon


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok Jeff.. you ready?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yea put them up


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 01:42 PM~11895136
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycle
> 
> ...


thats one sick ass bike


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

the pictures look great i guess im gonna have to get the magazine


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

u have to give it to the homey that is one crazy bike mad props


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats everything on that bike Homie.. Can you make sure Alex and Alex Jr.. get those Jeff?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 17 2008, 02:50 PM~11895226
> *u have to give it to the homey that is one crazy bike mad props
> *


 that bike took us two years to do all the body mods but it was worth it in the end


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 02:54 PM~11895265
> *Thats everything on that bike Homie.. Can you make sure Alex and Alex Jr.. get those Jeff?
> *



they are gonna sign on and check them out tonight i just called them


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm gonna tag Tinkerbell next.. So Ryan should like that..

Actually i never called Ryan to let him know about the mag.. did you guys?


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

Yo, that bike is sick...


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yea i called him this morning watson called me and told me they were out so i called every one and told them


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11882988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes worth it!
:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cool Cool..

I'm gonna work on Tinkerbell..

The Barbielicious.. Then the two 25th Street Riders..

On a side note..

Dr. Phil sucks.. how can people watch this garbage?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

:dunno: 
my wife is watching the shit right now


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Oct 17 2008, 04:06 PM~11895407
> *:dunno:
> my wife is watching the shit right now
> *



Tell your wife.. im gonna punch her in the balls lol

=D


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 03:29 PM~11894301
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycle
> 
> ...



TIGHT WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 03:25 PM~11894247
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycles
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I Miss Fallon.. tell her i said Hello


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 03:30 PM~11894322
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycle
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 03:33 PM~11894367
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycle
> 
> ...


D"!!!</span>
YOUR LIL GIRL IS <span style=\'color:red\'>SOOO ADORABLE!!! 
:cheesy:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

she said shell fuck you up


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha.. she'd Love that..


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Euro why dont you make a action on photoshop to tag, size and save your pictures?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 17 2008, 04:17 PM~11895537
> *Euro why dont you make a action on photoshop to tag, size and save your pictures?
> *



Because i always end up putting the tag in different places.. 

I need to learn more about photoshop... I grew up in times where we called Photoshop cheating =/


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 17 2008, 08:27 AM~11890315
> *Sunday picnic sounds good...tropical park i believe is a great spot cuz there is always empty parking lots. not to sure bout noon though.... a lil 2 hot...2 or 3 sounds str8 2 me.
> 
> Now this is real talk......
> ...



TRU TRU.... BUT I LIKE SATURDAYS DURING THE DAY BETTER. 
LOL

WE SHOULD TAKE A VOTE BETWEEN SUNDAYS AND SATUREDAYS(BETTER BBQ DAY THAN SUNDAY)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Too many people work on Saturdays..

Sunday is usually family day.. Football.. cars.. and food..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

PINK86REGAL post pic.s of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 12:08 PM~11894024
> *got the new lm in the mail today wow un real only 116 pages long where 35 pages of it are ads one show coverd in it and a hangout phil what ever happen to the picnic coverage, put that on ur magazine not lm  :biggrin:
> *


x100000


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 17 2008, 12:09 AM~11888439
> *day or night it really don't matter lets just du it wat day is better saturday or sunday ....
> *


SATUREDAYS FEELS BETTER, RIGHT KONG FU???
LOL
SUNDAYS IS THE DAY TO RECOVER FROM PARTYING ON SATUREDAY NIGHT BEFORE GOING TO WORK MONDAY... PEOPLE AINT GONNA WANNA WAKE UP N SHIT...

I'D GO WITH SATURDAY.
LIKE I SAID BEFORE/..ROUND 3 OR 4..WEN ITS NOT SO HOT BUT NOT DARK YET.... 
AND NOBODY HAS TO GO TO WORK THE NEXT DAY SO PEOPLE CAN STAY AS LONG AS THEY WANT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. What camera do you shoot with?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 05:23 PM~11895613
> *Too many people work on Saturdays..
> 
> Sunday is usually family day.. Football.. cars.. and food..
> *


EXACTLY....PEOPLE WANNA WATCH THE FOOTBALL GAMES! AT HOME!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11895660
> *Chulow.. What camera do you shoot with?
> *


i have 2 cams, a nikon d60 and d80. planning on getting a canon, just to try it out. BTW nice pics u postin


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. tell me you have an extra flash i can borrow tomorrow?

SB 600 or SB 800?

Mine took a crap.. and im having it repaired.. the guy told me two weeks and i have two cars to shoot tomorrow morning


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

Aces 4 life!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 02:30 PM~11895693
> *Chulow.. tell me you have an extra flash i can borrow tomorrow?
> 
> SB 600 or SB 800?
> ...


sorry bro, i had a sb600 and sold it on ebay no so long ago


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Damnit.. You suck..lol

Thanks anyways bro


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

you gonna put tinkerbell up tonight?? or tommorow


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Putting it on Photobucket.. right now

Damn you're impatient lol


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys should make the drive to Plant City next weekend.. for that show


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

what show .. where is plant city


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 01:25 PM~11894247
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycles
> 
> ...


Nice spread MIA~!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Next to Tampa.. Big Lowrider event.. bring your happy ass there


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. here comes Tinkerbell


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

ill talk to alex ... he always has some soccer shit going on but i think we will go


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Gotta show the bikes off.. now that they hit the mag =D


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Oct 17 2008, 12:25 PM~11894247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

tru its hard though everyone is always busy thats why you never see the club any more i been trying hard to get the ball rollin


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, DANNY305, CADILLAC D, Euro2low, BUBBA-D, hwdsfinest, str8lows



sup miami and broward....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*phil is this what you talking about  *:biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> *phil is this what you talking about  *:biggrin:


[/quote]


Yeah Danny.. Thanks.. Y0 Jeff.. thats the event homie


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks ill let them know


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah Danny.. Thanks.. Y0 Jeff.. thats the event homie
[/quote]


anytime we'll be there


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Do you remember how difficult that was to get the photo of the baby by herself and the bike in the back? lol


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yea it was a lil diffcult you should become a baby photographer


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hell no.. No babies and no pets.. they are the hardest things to take photos of..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

alright im not trying too rush you but are you doing the barbi bike tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

lol.. asshole.. doing it right now..

For your pestering.. I'm borrowing your wife for the night =x


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:  Lac-of-Respect, SOUND OF REVENGE, Euro2low, MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

take her shes a lil bitchy tonight (good luck)


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 05:20 PM~11896246
> *:wave:  Lac-of-Respect, SOUND OF REVENGE, Euro2low, MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> *



x 2


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha.. I can deal with that.. I have a backhand =x


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 17 2008, 06:21 PM~11896253
> *x 2
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Oct 17 2008, 05:22 PM~11896271
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 06:20 PM~11896246
> *:wave:  Lac-of-Respect, SOUND OF REVENGE, Euro2low, MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow.. I have a lot of Barbielicious


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

probably one of the most detailed bikes ive shot/seen


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yea they spent alot of time on that bike i dont think i would have the patience


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. just finished.. Putting on Photobucket now


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 06:20 PM~11896246
> *:wave:  Lac-of-Respect, SOUND OF REVENGE, Euro2low, MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> *



:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Its uploading slow.. bare with me.. 

Send Fallon over =X


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nicoderm: Made You A Hater


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

She said you wish


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Tell her to shut her pie dumpster.. Its a compliment to her.. she should be smiling


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

she thanks you for the compliment but says you still cant have her


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeff .. Be my assistant tomorrow.. In Miami


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

for what?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I Have two lowrider shoots tomorrow.. And my normal assisnat is not answering his phone


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. here come photos..

One of the most detailed bikes ive seen


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

............im just warning you i dont look that good in a skirt and i high heels no matter what other people tell you


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

dad scarys baby with a fart lol

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=44561023


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Reader Rides
Bicycle


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 04:57 PM~11896567
> *dad scarys baby with a fart lol
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=44561023
> *



that shit is funny :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright.. Thats all i got for the night

I'll do the 25th Street Riders tomorrow


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

if you need my help for real just let me know i help you out


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

WHOS COMMIN OUT?





























DG


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Oct 17 2008, 07:02 PM~11898305
> *14X7 CHROME WIRES WITH 1'' WHITE WALL. TIRES AND RIMS ARE IN GREAT CONDITIONS  ASKING $450 305 316 6776
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Oct 17 2008, 10:02 PM~11898305
> *14X7 CHROME WIRES WITH 1'' WHITE WALL. TIRES AND RIMS ARE IN GREAT CONDITIONS  ASKING $450 305 316 6776
> *


FOTOS


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

GIVE ME A FEW MINS AND ILL GET SOME PICS


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are some more bike pics to enjoy....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey look.. Its Mario..


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 06:08 PM~11896662
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycle
> 
> ...



BOTTOM OUT ALWAYS REPS HARD!! GOT MAD LOVE FOR ALEX AND THE FAM!!


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:11 PM~11898381
> *
> 
> *


THATS A GOOD PIC THERE CHU


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 07:28 PM~11898567
> *THATS A GOOD PIC THERE CHU
> *


  thnks pimpn


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OH SHIT THE PUERTO RICAN BIKE ONE TIME FOR MY BORIQUAS :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got some football photos too.. mind if i share Chulow?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11898591
> * thnks pimpn
> *


WHERES THAT AT AND IS THAT LITTLE LEAGUE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 07:33 PM~11898611
> *I got some football photos too.. mind if i share Chulow?
> *


go right ahead, we gots to keep miami fest alive :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just dont like stepping on anyones toes..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 07:34 PM~11898622
> *WHERES THAT AT AND IS THAT LITTLE LEAGUE
> *


thats high school, this here was homestead vs coral reef


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:34 PM~11898624
> *go right ahead, we gots to keep miami fest alive :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 17 2008, 07:36 PM~11898645
> *X2
> *


i know you got some good pics too, post em up


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football in Miami











Texans WR Andre Johnson










Baltimore Ravens RB Willis McGahee


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Much too lazy to take off the King of the Street Tag.. and add my name..lol

It takes away from the image.. but you get the point


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 07:38 PM~11898675
> *Football in Miami
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami


Willis McGahee










UM player.. dont remember his name










Another UM player.. dont remember his name


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football in Miami


Another UM player..










UM Quarterback.. forgot his name..lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ROBERT MARVE 

















[/quote]


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football in Miami



Arizona Cardinals RB Edgerrin James


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah.. Robert Marve.. thats his name.. I forgot all their names lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CHU POST MORE PHIL IS TAKING OVA LOL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football in Miami


Edgerrin James


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami


Willis McGahee











Washington Redskins WR Santana Moss











Edgerrin James


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys sick of my photos already.. or keep going? lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 10:49 PM~11898831
> *You guys sick of my photos already.. or keep going? lol
> *


better to have photos keep this topic up then a bunch of childish drama.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami



Buffalo Bills CB Roscoe Parrish











Robert Marve










Arizona Cardinals WR Larry Fitzgerald


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 07:47 PM~11898789
> *CHU POST MORE PHIL IS TAKING OVA LOL
> *


lol, im trying to play some madden instead :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 03:33 PM~11894367
> *Lowrider Readers Rides
> Bicycle
> 
> ...


great picture. you should have that framed up on a wall danny.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

FUCK U DRON U DUMB ASS FUCKING BITCH LOL J/K DRAMA :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football in Miami


Larry Fitzgerald











CB Antrel Rolle (dont know his NFL team)










Willis McGahee with my Magazine


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami



SuperAgent Drew Rosenhaus











Cinncinatti Bengals WR Chad Johnson


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 07:55 PM~11898896
> *CB Antrel Rolle (dont know his NFL team)
> 
> 
> ...











LoL, I WENT TO HIGH SCHOOL WITH HIM


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 10:55 PM~11898896
> *
> CB Antrel Rolle (dont know his NFL team)
> 
> ...


Arizona, also from tha U...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 10:54 PM~11898883
> *FUCK U DRON U DUMB ASS FUCKING BITCH LOL J/K DRAMA  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 dont make me post a picture of a random close up of the caddy! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami


WR Andre Johnson











CB Antrel Rolle










KC Chiefs.. Nate.. something lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:58 PM~11898930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NFL TEAM THE CARDS


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11898926
> *Football In Miami
> 
> Cinncinatti Bengals WR Chad Ocho Cinco
> ...


correction.. lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami






















Roscoe Parrish


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11898926
> *
> Cinncinatti Bengals WR Chad Johnson
> 
> ...


any more of Ocho Cinco


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 17 2008, 10:59 PM~11898940
> *Arizona, also from tha U...
> *


FSU OR UM I THINK IT WAS FSU MAYBE I'M WORNG THO


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami



Some UM guy.. dont know his name





















Miami Dolphins/Oakland Raiders QB - Newly Retired Daunte Culpepper


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 11:02 PM~11898982
> *FSU OR UM I THINK IT WAS FSU MAYBE I'M WORNG THO
> *



naw tha U boss


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami


Daunte Culpepper


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11898995
> *Football In Miami
> Some UM guy.. dont know his name
> 
> ...



Baby J , Javarris James


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. you guys are good,.,



Football in Miami













Edgerrin James










Daunte Culpepper


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 11:07 PM~11899047
> *Lol.. you guys are good,.,
> Football in Miami
> 
> ...


Daunte Culpepper
SHOULD STICK TO FLAG FOOTBALL OLD FUCK LOL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami


Daunte Culpepper and Edgerrin James.. playing WR's












Rapper Jackie - O











Daunte Culpepper


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami


Uncle Luke - 2 Live Crew












Chad Johnson


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Football In Miami



Some Broads.. watching Football












Chad Johnson.. Talking Shit


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all for now


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 11:09 PM~11899066
> *
> Rapper Jackie - O
> 
> ...


retard there, all that money she got n got caught stealin shit from bal harbour...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 11:12 PM~11899097
> *Thats all for now
> *


PHIL POST ONE MORE OF MR.T FROM THE U WE ALL KNOW WHO I'M TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry to Hijack the Thread.. thats why i asked Chulow =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Those are all the photos i had tagged already.. I didnt want to open the folder and re-tag the new way and post.. Im lazy tonight


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:58 PM~11898930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


his lil cousin went to the school i work in (campbell) rude lil fucker, always in trouble and ended up gettin arrested 3 week of school 4 pushing a teacher :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM~11892923
> *Hey guys.. Just picked up the new Lowrider Readers Rides..
> 
> I got a bunch of you guys in there.. with your kids and lowrider bicycles..
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11899270
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


congrats on the spread d


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny.. hope you liked the photos homie.. My number for you didnt work.. i tried calling to let you know this morning


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

the readers rides came out nice,,,, big up to everyone that got in from south fl


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN+Oct 17 2008, 07:54 PM~11898874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE PICTURES CAME OUT RAW :biggrin: YEA LUIS CALLED ME UP THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11898592
> *OH SHIT THE PUERTO RICAN BIKE ONE TIME FOR MY BORIQUAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yezzzzzzirrrrrrr :biggrin: :thumbsup: chicho were u at ***** ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> Football In Miami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 17 2008, 10:35 PM~11899374
> *the readers rides came out nice,,,, big up to everyone that got in from south fl
> *



Thanks Ed.. appreciate that man...

Always nice when people appreciate what i do =D


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:52 PM~11898857
> *better to have photos keep this topic up then a bunch of childish drama.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got another Bike Feature from the mag.. about to be posted in a few


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> Football In Miami
> Uncle Luke - 2 Live Crew
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 11:49 PM~11899530
> *I got another Bike Feature from the mag.. about to be posted in a few
> *


keep doin wut u do bro


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Regal.. whos car is in your avatar?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

saving the best for last?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11899620
> *saving the best for last?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 11:55 PM~11899603
> *Regal.. whos car is in your avatar?
> *


a friends car i pinstriped


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.................nice.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it for now homie..

Got two shoots tomorrow.. need some sleep

I'll do the last feature tomorrow Carlos


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

THAT IS THE BEST FOR LAST WOW UR RIGHT IMPALA THAT IS REAL NICE 
EVERY SINGLE PIC OF THE BIKE HAS A LITTLE ROCK IN THE BACK TIRE I GUESS ITS SO THE BIKE DON'T ROLL BACK LOL LOL WAY TO GO GUYS  

THERE YOU HAVE IT THE BEST FOR LAST NOTICE HE POSTED THEM AT 12 MIDNIGHT WHEN EVERYONE IS ASLEEP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

THANKS EURO2LOW


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 10:04 PM~11899708
> *Thats it for now homie..
> 
> Got two shoots tomorrow.. need some sleep
> ...




k


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Oct 17 2008, 02:38 PM~11893599
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

custom toyshop customs fender braces forsale $35?


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 18 2008, 07:15 AM~11902285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11898930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 he plays for the arizona cardinals he used to play cb now he is playing safety


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN MIAMI


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 18 2008, 07:32 AM~11902347
> *x2 he plays for the arizona cardinals he used to play cb now he is playing safety
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MORNING LARGE, LALO, WUS CRCKIN THIS MORNING IM WORKIN CANT WAIT FO MY NEXT 2 DAYS OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Chulow, *FUCQH8RS, lalo22, LARGE*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 17 2008, 09:59 PM~11898950
> *Football In Miami
> WR Andre Johnson
> 
> ...


 played football with him i was a freshman when he signed wit the U :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTAKE (Sep 4, 2008)

euro2low.....i would really appreciate it if you would stop posting pics of all these Non-sence pictures!... that have nothing to do with this topic, because really you filling this up with bullshit !!!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 18 2008, 07:52 AM~11902456
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Chulow, FUCQH8RS, lalo22, LARGE
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 18 2008, 07:44 AM~11902411
> *MORNING LARGE, LALO, WUS CRCKIN THIS MORNING IM WORKIN CANT WAIT FO MY NEXT 2 DAYS OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: not much at work aslo


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

what up mo


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up lalo


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 17 2008, 05:27 AM~11890315
> *Sunday picnic sounds good...tropical park i believe is a great spot cuz there is always empty parking lots. not to sure bout noon though.... a lil 2 hot...2 or 3 sounds str8 2 me.
> 
> Now this is real talk......
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT WUZ UP MIAMI


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Oct 18 2008, 09:13 AM~11902277
> *14x7 for sale $450 rims are super clean
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD DEAL ON THE WHEELS


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*was good miami*


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

FOR SALE 
ford expedition wheels and rims almost new $200 or best offer


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTAKE_@Oct 18 2008, 10:23 AM~11902594
> *euro2low.....i would really appreciate it if you would stop posting pics of all these Non-sence pictures!... that have nothing to do with this topic, because really you filling this up with bullshit !!!
> *



Wow.. You have 5 Posts.. and you are making rules for me?

Didnt realize you guys didnt want to see photos..

Figured Miami Fest was about the Miami lifestyle.. Cars, Bikes, Celebs, Nightlife.. didnt realize you only wanted one thing..

Thats fine.. Not a big deal for me not to post anything.. did it for you guys.. thought you liked it.. its cool


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 03:53 PM~11903823
> *Wow.. You have 5 Posts.. and you are making rules for me?
> 
> Didnt realize you guys didnt want to see photos..
> ...


like i said yesterday bro keep doin wut u do fuck da haters :biggrin: without ppl like u nobody will see wuts goin on down here


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Not a big deal.. I'm sure its someone thats on here all the time.. just created a new name.. so they can tell me how they really feel..

Didnt realize my photos were upsetting anyone.. I dont post them for myself.. It started with Chulow posting football photos.. and others saying they didnt mind if i posted them..

I guess i just dont understand.. If i dont want to see photos in in a forum.. i dont go on.. i dont tell people not to post them..

But to each their own.. I'll send photos to people in emails.. not a big deal


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeff.. thanks again.. for the help with my shoots today.. I truly appreciate it


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 02:01 PM~11903845
> *Jeff.. thanks again.. for the help with my shoots today.. I truly appreciate it
> *


no problem anytime fallon said she wants to go to the next one if you dont mind


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11903823
> *Wow.. You have 5 Posts.. and you are making rules for me?
> 
> Didnt realize you guys didnt want to see photos..
> ...


theres always someone hatin yo fuck what they say keep posting... your one of the ppl keeping this shit alive so keep doin wat u do dawg


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

it wouldnt be miami if someone wasnt hatin


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeff.. just loaded the photos from today.. They look bad ass.. That model came out MUCH better in photos.. and i thought she was hot in person lol!!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

she was cute she was a very nice girl too not all stuck up like i expected her to be


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Oct 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11903894
> *no problem anytime fallon said she wants to go to the next one if you dont mind
> *



Tell Fallon.. she can help me anytime.. =x


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

when you can email a few shots so i can show her


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just sent one photo.. Non edited.. let me know what you think


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTAKE_@Oct 18 2008, 08:23 AM~11902594
> *euro2low.....i would really appreciate it if you would stop posting pics of all these Non-sence pictures!... that have nothing to do with this topic, because really you filling this up with bullshit !!!
> *


COOOMMMEEE PPPIIINNNGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

the photo looks good!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

anybody beach bound tonight i might head out there tonight .


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Jeff.. just be careful with that photo.. Dont want that out before it needs to be.. ya know? =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Big UFC fight on tonight.. I think its on Spike.. free


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 03:19 PM~11904189
> *Thanks Jeff.. just be careful with that photo.. Dont want that out before it needs to be.. ya know? =D
> *


yea i got you its already gone i just wanted to show fallon


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeff..

Check this out


Lowrider Show Miami 2006


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 02:20 PM~11904191
> *Big UFC fight on tonight.. I think its on Spike.. free
> *


is it going to be longer than 14 minutes this time :dunno:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

14 seconds.. that was Kimbo.. Elite Xc or some shit..

Thats not UFC.. they match people up a little better in UFC lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 02:27 PM~11904210
> *14 seconds.. that was Kimbo.. Elite Xc or some shit..
> 
> Thats not UFC.. they match people up a little better in UFC lol
> *


i've never seen somebody so happy after losing a fight " after party at art bar "


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11904223
> *i've never seen somebody so happy after losing a fight " after party at art bar "
> *


x10000 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 18 2008, 03:27 AM~11901954
> *custom toyshop customs fender braces forsale $35?
> 
> 
> ...


yo u still got those let me know wats up


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 01:00 PM~11903842
> *Not a big deal.. I'm sure its someone thats on here all the time.. just created a new name.. so they can tell me how they really feel..
> 
> Didnt realize my photos were upsetting anyone.. I dont post them for myself.. It started with Chulow posting football photos.. and others saying they didnt mind if i posted them..
> ...


dont even sweat that person, do what i do, put the  on and just do what you do....... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Chulow.. appreciate that.. 

If you ever see me.. come up and say hi.. I think we go to the same events.. but i dont know who you are


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 02:34 PM~11904236
> *Thanks Chulow.. appreciate that..
> 
> If you ever see me.. come up and say hi.. I think we go to the same events.. but i dont know who you are
> *


fa sho!!! :biggrin: ill hit u up....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Chulow, Hialeah56, hwdsfinest, all-eyez-onme, DOUBLE-O, 96BIG_BODY, str8lows, danny90

WHADDEDEW PLAYAH! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 18 2008, 02:35 PM~11904246
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Chulow, Hialeah56, hwdsfinest, all-eyez-onme, DOUBLE-O, 96BIG_BODY, str8lows, danny90
> 
> ...


aqui chilliando homes :biggrin: let's see if we can get together soon . what a crazy year this was ...... well at least the gas is going down the lac has spyder webs on it from not going anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2008, 02:41 PM~11904263
> *aqui chilliando homes  :biggrin:  let's see if we can get together soon . what a crazy year this was ...... well at least the gas is going down the lac has spyder webs on it from not going anywhere  :biggrin:
> *


yep crazy ass year..... ***** my car is bieng featured in horror nights in orlando with spyder webs and scorpions...  .


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Chulow, DOUBLE-O, hoppin91lac, Hialeah56, *CADALLAC PIMPIN*', Euro2low, all-eyez-onme


ALERT:: THEY ARE LOOKING FOR YOU AT THE OFFICE. :cheesy:

Ill try to meet up with yall tonite


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 18 2008, 02:43 PM~11904271
> *yep crazy ass year..... ***** my car is bieng featured in horror nights in orlando with spyder webs and scorpions...   .
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 18 2008, 05:31 PM~11904226
> *yo u still got those let me know wats up
> *



yeah I still got em. just gotta find em in my closet...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

For Sale............... $1500 *o.b.o.* :dunno:


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2008, 02:17 PM~11904177
> *anybody beach bound tonight i might head out there tonight .
> *


I wish !!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 18 2008, 09:43 AM~11902684
> *wut up lalo
> *



mo call me at the cellphone


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

my new top


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2008, 05:26 PM~11904208
> *is it going to be longer than 14 minutes this time  :dunno:
> *


wut up o :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11904366
> *my new top
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 06:10 PM~11904366
> *my new top
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sweet top looks good :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY DAWG PANCHO GETTING LOOSE  NOT STIFFIES OVER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D, 95bigbody, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11881087
> *yo waston here you go all you hommie lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
damn fool you trippin that's to much for me ill pass



This more my type of female's not to big just the rite size for me.....I like to make love in the bedroom with mine's dowg I wann be fuckin & EATING THAT PUSSY UP not fighting it I like big girl's/full figure/plus size girl's* I dont like obeese chicks*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:26 PM~11904437
> *MY DAWG PANCHO GETTING LOOSE  NOT STIFFIES OVER HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> [/quote
> who painted that???? that guy looks hotttt!breskie night @ pancho.all junkies have to punch in


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 06:36 PM~11904477
> *CADILLAC D, 95bigbody, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: what up big dowg


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> > [/quote
> > who painted that???? that guy looks hotttt!breskie night @ pancho.all junkies have to punch in
> 
> 
> punch me in fool :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> > [/quote
> > who painted that???? that guy looks hotttt!breskie night @ pancho.all junkies have to punch in
> 
> 
> punch me in fool :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 05:26 PM~11904437
> *MY DAWG PANCHO GETTING LOOSE  NOT STIFFIES OVER HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> > [/quote
> > who painted that???? that guy looks hotttt!breskie night @ pancho.all junkies have to punch in
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: YO WATSON U LIKE THIS ONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:49 PM~11904522
> *:biggrin: YO WATSON U LIKE THIS ONE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


that pink on its nails is to match ur car lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:49 PM~11904522
> *:biggrin: YO WATSON U LIKE THIS ONE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 07:00 PM~11904583
> *that pink on its nails is to match ur car lol
> *


lol that's a vary good way of putting it


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:49 PM~11904522
> *:biggrin: YO WATSON U LIKE THIS ONE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


That's fucking horrible!! :uh:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Euro2low, keep posting all your pics dawg. keep dis shit ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 04:00 PM~11904583
> *that pink on its nails is to match ur car lol
> *


THE COLOR LOOKS THE SAME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

7 Members: CALVIN, MAAANDO, *CADILLAC D, IIMPALAA*, slash, *INKSTINCT003*, Miami305Rida

:wave: 
Sup homies?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 03:31 PM~11904460
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS FRICKING CAR :cheesy:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:26 PM~11904437
> *MY DAWG PANCHO GETTING LOOSE  NOT STIFFIES OVER HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *Nice color you got there*....I'm feelin that. uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 18 2008, 03:21 PM~11904416
> *wut up o  :cheesy:
> *


nothing but ass :biggrin: 










:uh:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

DAMN :nicoderm:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 03:28 PM~11904442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work....... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 03:31 PM~11904460
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:28 PM~11904442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAYUMMMMMMMMMM! great stuff!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 08:44 PM~11905157
> * MAJESTICS MIAMI</span>*
> [/b]


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 05:44 PM~11905157
> *:biggrin:
> *


must be nice


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11904437
> *MY DAWG PANCHO GETTING LOOSE  NOT STIFFIES OVER HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn PURP you aint fucking around...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 18 2008, 05:54 PM~11905211
> *Damn PURP you aint fucking around...
> *


i gotta come correct this time around...no where near done


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11904303
> *For Sale............... $1500 o.b.o. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


ILL GIVE U 150 FOR IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Made You A Hater @ Oct 18 2008, 08:44 PM) 
OFFICAL MAJESTICS MIAMI


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11904366
> *my new top
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 18 2008, 03:38 PM~11904484
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> damn fool you trippin that's to much for me ill pass
> This more my type of female's not to big just the rite size for me.....I like to make love in the bedroom with mine's dowg I wann be fuckin & EATING THAT PUSSY UP not fighting it I like big girl's/full figure/plus size girl's I dont like obeese chicks
> ...


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 03:49 PM~11904522
> *:biggrin: YO WATSON U LIKE THIS ONE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11904366
> *my new top
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Looking real nice whiteboy !.... :thumbsup: I wish one day i can be like you...lol.. :cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*JESUS......R.O, INKSTINCT003, MISTER ED, Chevy210, SWITCHITTER, DANNY305*


hello miami


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 06:10 PM~11904366
> *my new top
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MIAMI


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTAKE_@Oct 18 2008, 08:23 AM~11902594
> *euro2low.....i would really appreciate it if you would stop posting pics of all these Non-sence pictures!... that have nothing to do with this topic, because really you filling this up with bullshit !!!
> *


i think that this is just funny, i dont know why everybody is taking it so seriously. de pinga that ***** just laughing his ass off reading all this shit he started. and all of yall are just playing along.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 18 2008, 07:18 PM~11905718
> *i think that this is just funny,  i dont know why everybody is taking it so seriously.  de pinga that ***** just laughing his ass off reading all this shit he started. and all of yall are just playing along.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 18 2008, 06:34 PM~11905449
> *INKSTINCT003  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: que bolon


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 05:51 PM~11905187
> *
> *


congrats to yall boys


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 18 2008, 04:58 PM~11905231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres my boys from miami :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Anybody got some 13s for sale??


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

2 Dolphin Tix. for sale Section 139 Row 6 . . . Face Value is 92.50 ea plus Parking Pass will let them go for $180 O.B.O . . . Call Me 786-251-0289


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Oct 18 2008, 09:14 PM~11905674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 18 2008, 11:20 PM~11906302
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *











WELCOME TO THE FAM.................


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

bye bye biatch sold sold :guns: :guns: ps. they took it on a lawn mower trailer lol
























oh man the gate broke off :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

The M is back in miami i wonder for how long this time ????

but congrats to them ...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~+Oct 18 2008, 02:56 PM~11903834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

was up man :thumbsup: :wave: your shit looking good man


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

A COUPLE OF MORE THINGS WERE DONE TO THE CAR. LASTNITE. OH YEAH , IM DOING MY OWN AIRBRUSH. IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME OG WESTCOAST LOWRIDER PLACA ON YOUR RIDE , HIT ME UP. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 18 2008, 11:06 PM~11906662
> *A COUPLE OF MORE THINGS WERE DONE TO THE CAR. LASTNITE. OH YEAH , IM DOING MY OWN AIRBRUSH. IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME OG WESTCOAST LOWRIDER PLACA ON YOUR RIDE , HIT ME UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 18 2008, 11:06 PM~11906662
> *A COUPLE OF MORE THINGS WERE DONE TO THE CAR. LASTNITE. OH YEAH , IM DOING MY OWN AIRBRUSH. IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME OG WESTCOAST LOWRIDER PLACA ON YOUR RIDE , HIT ME UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN NOT BE FOR REAL THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A CRACK HEAD ON THAT THERE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 18 2008, 07:31 PM~11905835
> *wheres my boys from miami :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 18 2008, 09:32 PM~11906878
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WE HAVIN A BREWSKIE NIGHT RIGHT NOW


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 18 2008, 11:53 PM~11906548
> *bye bye biatch sold sold  :guns:  :guns: ps. they took it on a lawn  mower trailer lol
> 
> 
> ...


finallyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 18 2008, 09:35 PM~11906912
> *:biggrin:  WE HAVIN A BREWSKIE NIGHT RIGHT NOW
> *


no more brewskies for me!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11904366
> *my new top
> 
> 
> ...


Like that top Dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2008, 08:14 PM~11904962
> *nothing but ass  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice strawberries always work u missin the chocolate syrup tho :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Oct 18 2008, 10:35 PM~11905872
> *Anybody got some 13s for sale??
> *



What kind you looking for?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LUIS POST PICS OF THE MEMBERS WHIPS


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 18 2008, 05:27 PM~11904210
> *14 seconds.. that was Kimbo.. Elite Xc or some shit..
> 
> Thats not UFC.. they match people up a little better in UFC lol
> *



Aw man don't remind me i was there.......


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2008, 01:24 AM~11907190
> *LUIS POST PICS OF THE MEMBERS WHIPS
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 18 2008, 11:33 PM~11907244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:26 PM~11904437
> *MY DAWG PANCHO GETTING LOOSE  NOT STIFFIES OVER HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

For Sale

E & G Classic Spare Type 1

Gonna cheap, I'm broke and need cake!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

New project straight from the waters of Hurricane Katrina.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 18 2008, 11:10 PM~11907451
> *New project straight from the waters of Hurricane Katrina.....
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: krazy rust!!!!

cleanest rustiest impala i ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2008, 01:10 AM~11907451
> *New project straight from the waters of Hurricane Katrina.....
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PROJECT CAR... You got a lot of work ahead of you, cant wait to see how it comes out... Post some step by steps so people can see how much work really goes into a restoration/builing project.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

If anyone os interested in a 1962 Chevy Impala go to www.myspace.com/ALTEREDVIZIONZ to see pics of it... Contact Don for info.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Oct 18 2008, 05:51 PM~11905187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 19 2008, 12:06 AM~11906662
> *A COUPLE OF MORE THINGS WERE DONE TO THE CAR. LASTNITE. OH YEAH , IM DOING MY OWN AIRBRUSH. IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME OG WESTCOAST LOWRIDER PLACA ON YOUR RIDE , HIT ME UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro... :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Dont know if anyone posted yet but








R.I.P. to that ***** TORO from OL Brah
10/18/08
LakeSide Bonez


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2008, 01:58 AM~11907391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 18 2008, 11:10 PM~11907451
> *New project straight from the waters of Hurricane Katrina.....
> 
> 
> ...


picture time :biggrin: 

damn i double post too much :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Oct 19 2008, 04:32 AM~11908009
> *Dont know if anyone posted yet but
> 
> 
> ...




Whao.. What Happened to Toro????

I did a music video with him


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

BREAKING NEWS: Miami Rapper Toro Murdered
Add to Favorites | Print Article | News RSS Feed 



In what has become some disturbing news to South Florida, local Miami rapper Toro was gunned down this morning, October 18, outside of popular Miami strip club Coco’s. Complete details of the shooting or motive behind the shooting are yet to be determined. Sources are saying that as Toro left the club and headed to his car, another vehicle pulled up and let out an array of bullets hitting Toro’s car. He was pronounced dead.






The entire staff at 24hourhiphop.com wants to send our deepest condolences to Toro’s family and relatives. He will not be forgotten. Rest in Peace Toro. 







Toro was a local Miami rapper hailing from Opa Locka who has always had his name in the streets and was known as the “Hood Star.” He was currently burning up the streets with his single “Ride” featuring Rick Ross and was signed to Iconz Music along with label mate Ballgreezy.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cant believe this man..

He was a good kid..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This is just shitty news..

If anyone knows anything.. Please help..

This is from Miami Times Newspaper


Breaking News: Opa Locka Rapper Toro Gunned Down
Sat Oct 18, 2008 at 06:29:57 PM 


Early this morning, Opa-Locka-based rapper Toro, was shot and killed in Miami. The artist, whose real name is Derek Johnson, 23, was killed in a drive-by shooting while leaving Coco's Strip Club at around 4 am. 

Toro, who was signed to Iconz Music, was a popular local rapper that didn't warrant much mainstream radio play, but was well received throughout Miami-Dade county because of his music. 

Details are still sketchy, but according to JC "Fentz" Louis,CEO of Iconz Music, Toro had just finished his newest recording, "We Do This" early Friday night, and was trying to get his record played at a few local nightclubs.

He was at Miami's Club 112 earlier in the evening, then left, and headed to Coco's to give a copy of his new song to the DJ there. Upon leaving Coco's, he was sitting in his vehicle along with his cousin when a silver sedan pulled up and sprayed Toro's car with gunfire. Toro was killed at the scene and his cousin, was shot in the leg, but is expected to recover.

So far, no arrests have been made in connection with the homicide, but if anyone has details regarding this shooting, please reach out to Miami-Dade's homicide bureau at 305-471-2400 or Miami-Dade CrimeStoppers at 305-471-TIPS (8477)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My Last Lowrider Bike Feature coming in minutes.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THAT SUCKS ABOUT TORO R.I.P 

THEY NEED TO CLOSE DOWN THAT COCO'S EVERY WEEK SOMEONE GETS SHOT THERE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Readers Rides
Bicycle


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all.. Good Carlos? =D


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

nice..........got pics of the 96 on Zeniths?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ehh.. I never put those together..

::sigh:: you always want more.. pain in the ass lol


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

oh shit whats up large, finally got out of your cage!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 19 2008, 02:14 AM~11907470
> *hno: krazy rust!!!!
> 
> cleanest rustiest impala i ever seen  :thumbsup:
> *


Lmao, your not kidding! 

But thats my job to restore it!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Today is a new beginning for Miami. Congrats to all...







305


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Oct 19 2008, 12:01 PM~11908954
> *oh shit whats up large, finally got out of your cage!
> *


Yea, man! 

I mopped the floor's and cleaned the bathrooms so good, they gave me a day off!


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

dam maybe one day you'll make someone a good house wife :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2008, 07:39 AM~11908183
> *how much
> *



Man just throw me a twinkie and a Dr.Pepper and im good!

I'm so hungry I can taste it! :biggrin:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

what's up oscar


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Oct 19 2008, 12:07 PM~11908991
> *dam maybe one day you'll make someone a good house wife :biggrin:
> *


Whoa! Easy Cowboy!


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2008, 09:09 AM~11909006
> *Whoa! Easy Cowboy!
> *


don't worry sailor i'm already taken but i'll keep a look out for you.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Oct 19 2008, 12:12 PM~11909015
> *don't worry sailor i'm already taken but i'll keep a look out for you.
> *



Lmao, thanx captain! :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

hey large i need you to get me a couple of those clips foe the skirts on the 64


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Oct 19 2008, 12:14 PM~11909025
> *hey large i need you to get me a couple of those clips foe the skirts on the 64
> *


No problem, i got some at the shop!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Oct 19 2008, 09:09 AM~11909004
> *what's up oscar
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the beach was dead last night this recession is really effecting everybody


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2008, 09:15 AM~11909031
> *No problem, i got some at the shop!
> *


straight just hit me up when ever your down south so i can meet up with u i really wanna put them back on.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

im bored :biggrin:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 19 2008, 09:20 AM~11909052
> * im bored :biggrin:
> *


suk it chulow


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Oct 19 2008, 09:21 AM~11909057
> *suk it chulow
> *


biiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttccccccccchhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB+Oct 19 2008, 12:20 PM~11909050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: What it dew!

Chulow hit me up I need to get some Pics whipped up!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2008, 09:26 AM~11909078
> *No problem, i'll bring em home later, i'm heading to the beach to work on my tan! :biggrin:
> :uh: What it dew!
> 
> ...


im off tomorrow, tuesday, wednesday, friday, sat and sunday.... hit me up!!!! :biggrin: oh and monday!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Large.. since you dont answer my messages.. lol

Let me know when you have some Miami cars ready for Lowrider Magazine features..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 18 2008, 11:06 PM~11906662
> *A COUPLE OF MORE THINGS WERE DONE TO THE CAR. LASTNITE. OH YEAH , IM DOING MY OWN AIRBRUSH. IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME OG WESTCOAST LOWRIDER PLACA ON YOUR RIDE , HIT ME UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN DAWG YOU AINT FUCKING AROUND....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 19 2008, 10:02 AM~11908671
> *Cant believe this man..
> 
> He was a good kid..
> ...




DAMN THATS FUCKED UP I REMEMBER GOING TO USA FLEA AND BUYING A CD FROM HIM OUTSIDE THE FLEA..... R.I.P


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 19 2008, 09:46 AM~11909169
> *DAMN DAWG YOU AINT FUCKING AROUND....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Oct 19 2008, 12:28 AM~11906851
> *YOU CAN NOT BE FOR REAL  THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A CRACK HEAD ON THAT THERE
> *


Y dont you post a pic of something productive that you have done lately?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Whatup Lac? How you been homie?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

*Congrats to the new Big M* :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2008, 10:23 AM~11909348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad props to u homey


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2008, 05:30 PM~11904223
> *i've never seen somebody so happy after losing a fight " after party at art bar "
> *


that fight was bought.... :0

i know the company that $$ him :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Oct 19 2008, 04:32 AM~11908009
> *Dont know if anyone posted yet but
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P........... toro
he was a down ass *****.......


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

7 Members: MAAANDO, Made You A Hater, Bowtie South, *creepin cutty, INKSTINCT003*, cyclopes98, HIACHIKKO24

Sup Ladies? :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Bowtie South whats up white boy


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

talk a lot u finna go out there today and play some ball


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

6 Members: PINK86REGAL, *Made You A Hater*, hwdsfinest, bckbmpr84, 83delta88, *DANNY305*
:biggrin: hi ladies


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nono: I HAVE TO GO SHOPPING WITH LUIS FOR SOMETHING SPECIAL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2008, 02:00 PM~11909606
> *6 Members: PINK86REGAL, Made You A Hater, hwdsfinest, bckbmpr84, 83delta88, DANNY305
> :biggrin:  hi ladies
> *


HEY SEXY I WAS DIGING THE THONG U HAD LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Oct 19 2008, 01:31 PM~11909402
> *Congrats to the new Big M  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Oct 19 2008, 11:01 AM~11909610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol idiot


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 19 2008, 11:01 AM~11909610
> *:nono: I HAVE TO GO SHOPPING WITH LUIS FOR SOMETHING SPECIAL
> *


lol ight oye and mad props to u ****** on the big M


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 19 2008, 02:18 PM~11909729
> *lol ight oye and mad props to u ****** on the big M
> *



 JUST GET READY FOR THE PICNIC IN JUNE THE WEEKEND AFTER FATHERS DAY :biggrin:


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 18 2008, 07:53 PM~11906548
> *bye bye biatch sold sold  :guns:  :guns: ps. they took it on a lawn  mower trailer lol
> 
> 
> ...


What must the neighbors have been thinking? :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 19 2008, 11:22 AM~11909751
> * JUST GET READY FOR THE PICNIC IN JUNE THE WEEKEND AFTER FATHERS DAY  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW ILL BE THERE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 19 2008, 01:01 PM~11909610
> *:nono: I HAVE TO GO SHOPPING WITH LUIS FOR SOMETHING SPECIAL
> *



this sounds so gay...... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 19 2008, 02:49 PM~11909929
> *this sounds so gay......  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2008, 12:01 PM~11909979
> *x2 :uh:
> *


 :uh: x3 so what "special" thing are u guys shopping 4? lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90, CADILLAC D, :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2008, 03:20 PM~11910081
> *:uh: x3 so what "special" thing are u guys shopping 4? lol
> *


you know


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> HEAVErollerz90, CADILLAC D, :wave:
> [/quote
> 
> :wave: WUZ UP :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2008, 12:23 PM~11910101
> *HEAVErollerz90, CADILLAC D, :wave:
> *


where were you at last night danny?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 19 2008, 01:01 PM~11910282
> *where were you at last night danny?
> *



I WAS AT MY LADIES CRIB :biggrin: I KNOW YALL ****** CALLED ME BUT MY PHONE WAS IN THE CAR


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHATS CRAKKIN ALL MY ALMIGHTY MAJESTICS BROTHERS, LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YA AT THE FIRME ESTILO SHOW.

LA EME ESTA EN MIAMI!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 19 2008, 01:08 PM~11910322
> *WHATS CRAKKIN ALL MY ALMIGHTY MAJESTICS BROTHERS, LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YA AT THE FIRME ESTILO SHOW.
> 
> LA EME ESTA EN MIAMI!!!!
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 19 2008, 04:08 PM~11910322
> *WHATS CRAKKIN ALL MY ALMIGHTY MAJESTICS BROTHERS, LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YA AT THE FIRME ESTILO SHOW.
> 
> LA EME ESTA EN MIAMI!!!!
> *


will be out there ho*m*ie


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2008, 02:10 AM~11907451
> *New project straight from the waters of Hurricane Katrina.....
> 
> 
> ...


dam we need the top  you going to sell it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

i got 96 door for a big body for sell


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 19 2008, 10:11 AM~11908710
> *This is just shitty news..
> 
> If anyone knows anything.. Please help..
> ...


DAMN DATS FUCKED UPPPPPPPPPPPP i knew him he used to come buy clothes at a shop i worked at i got a couple of his demos...... there always someone doing STUPID SHIT makin da streets worse everyday R.I.P DEREK (AKA) TORO


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 19 2008, 03:25 PM~11910392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TO ALL YALL NEW MAJESTICS MEMBERS ITS GOOD TO STILL WE STILL GOT THAT LOWRIDER CULTURE IN MIAMI LETS KEEP IT HAPPENING......


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

p.s 1st ever NEWBODY CADI lolo COMING SOON :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2008, 12:08 PM~11908999
> *Man just throw me a twinkie and a Dr.Pepper and im good!
> 
> I'm so hungry I can taste it!  :biggrin:
> *


PICK UP YOUR PHONE PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 19 2008, 11:18 AM~11909045
> *the beach was dead last night this recession is really effecting everybody
> *


x2 ......DOUBLE-O da motys looking sick dawg i was riding behind you when u vale'd it in front of that vert lol PROPZ ma *****


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2008, 02:20 PM~11910081
> *:uh: x3 so what "special" thing are u guys shopping 4? lol
> *


CONGRATS JASON AND TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT GOT THE NEW FAMILY...THE MIGHTY BIG M............... :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 19 2008, 08:01 PM~11911387
> *CONGRATS JASON AND TO ALL THE HOMIES  THAT GOT THE NEW FAMILY...THE MIGHTY BIG M............... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

PINK86REGAL, HEAVErollerz90


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 19 2008, 01:10 AM~11907451
> *New project straight from the waters of Hurricane Katrina.....
> 
> 
> ...


certified topless?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE $4500 OBO 1966 IMPALA, DRIVES GREAT.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.................15" WHEELS SET OF 4, $150 OBO.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2008, 07:25 PM~11911596
> *PINK86REGAL, HEAVErollerz90
> *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Dam i never get on and when i do this shyt is dead...Well im hoping new rides are getting made since no ones here writing anything....just passed by to see whats poppin...laterzzzzzzz............


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2008, 09:23 PM~11912797
> *Dam i never get on and when i do this shyt is dead...Well im hoping new rides are getting made since no ones here writing anything....just passed by to see whats poppin...laterzzzzzzz............
> *



oye you like getting fed sausages ??


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Oct 19 2008, 06:26 PM~11912825
> *oye you like getting fed sausages ??
> *


You got it backwards...i feed the sausages...lol...


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2008, 09:34 PM~11912920
> *You got it backwards...i feed the sausages...lol...
> *



yea right i got pictures that say other wise!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Oct 19 2008, 06:34 PM~11912933
> *yea right i got pictures that say other wise!
> *


I doubt that my friend... :nono:


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11912968
> *I  doubt that my friend... :nono:
> *



lmaooo
should i post ? :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up D big ups on the big M


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 19 2008, 07:45 PM~11913050
> *wat up D big ups on the big M
> *



THANKS ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Oct 19 2008, 07:44 PM~11913030
> *lmaooo
> should i post ? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 19 2008, 09:48 PM~11913071
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats the kinda **** shit u like to keep in your computer danny ?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11913071
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up hoe......massacre


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Oct 19 2008, 07:50 PM~11913094
> *thats the kinda **** shit u like to keep in your computer danny ?
> *


***** USE YOUR REAL SCREEN NAME


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, M</span>IE :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat poppin dron


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

*DRòN*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: what they do boss!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:49 PM~11904522
> *:biggrin: YO WATSON U LIKE THIS ONE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM D"!!! :0 
DATS FUCKED UP.... I FEEL BAD FOR HER.

POOR WATSON...THEY STILL PICKIN ON YOU? POBRESITO....
LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 18 2008, 06:26 PM~11904437
> *MY DAWG PANCHO GETTING LOOSE  NOT STIFFIES OVER HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows+Oct 19 2008, 11:18 PM~11913352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

miss.smokey the bear wats poppin....still blazin up


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 19 2008, 11:28 PM~11913451
> *miss.smokey the bear wats poppin....still blazin up
> *


I KNOW U AINT TALKIN TO ME??? KONG FU PANDA
LOL
WHEN U GONNA GET A PHONE PUNK?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i got one i just got it today ill hit u up in a bit


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 19 2008, 12:06 AM~11906662
> *A COUPLE OF MORE THINGS WERE DONE TO THE CAR. LASTNITE. OH YEAH , IM DOING MY OWN AIRBRUSH. IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME OG WESTCOAST LOWRIDER PLACA ON YOUR RIDE , HIT ME UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP DOIN YA THANG HOMIE!
:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I LIKE THE LETTERING STYLE! ORIGINAL...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 19 2008, 11:31 PM~11913480
> *i got one i just got it today ill hit u up in a bit
> *


WELL, CALL ME NOW! CUZ IM ABOUT TO GO TO SLEEP!

GOTTA TELL U WAT HAPPEN WHEN I WENT TO TAMPA TO GET MY "SO CALLED PARTS" FOR MY REGAL! SUPER IMPORTANT......

THEY TRIED ME DAWG!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :machinegun:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ight ill hit u up now


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

comin soon real soon.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

TRAILOR TRASH BITCH


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, Magik007, PUSHIN 14s, CALVIN, ROLLIN LaCrosse, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*

:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 20 2008, 12:16 AM~11914024
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, Magik007, PUSHIN 14s, CALVIN, ROLLIN LaCrosse, BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> 
> ...


WASSUP! REGAL WONT BE READY FOR A LOOONG TIME.......  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

damn that sux...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 19 2008, 10:51 PM~11913727
> *TRAILOR TRASH BITCH
> *


lol ***** looks like a ghetto freddy krugar


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

30's with the nasty 5th wheel, 2008 HUMMER H2 SUT!!!!
THE WHEELS ARE FOR SALE!!!!!!!!! ONLY HAS 800 MILES ON THEM!!


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11913303
> ****** USE YOUR REAL SCREEN NAME
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *str8lows*, CADILLAC D


WUZ UP ***** I SEE YOU GOT A LINCOLN KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 19 2008, 04:58 PM~11911369
> *x2 ......DOUBLE-O da motys looking sick dawg i was riding behind you when u vale'd it in front of that vert lol PROPZ ma *****
> *


bet that up .....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*561*
:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe+Oct 19 2008, 04:53 PM~11911336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 08:24 AM~11915769
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


big ups homie on the new fa*M*ily..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, lalo22, *COUPE DE BEAR
*
POON!
:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 20 2008, 05:59 AM~11915877
> *big ups homie on the new faMily..
> *


thanx


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2008, 04:42 PM~11910465
> *i got 96 door for a big body for sell
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 17 2008, 09:12 AM~11890707
> *I HAVE 8 VALVES CONNECTED ON A STEM IN WORKING CONDITIONS 100.00 BUCKS TAKES EM HOME ANY ONE INTERESTED
> *


you are talking about air valves right? If so what size?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

wat up miami congrats to the new majestics fam :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 19 2008, 09:10 PM~11912036
> *certified topless?
> *



Nope, not mine!

Customer's car....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Oct 19 2008, 04:39 PM~11910452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You called? Leave a message so I know its you, I had like 10 calls about the 5th wheel kit, I'll call everybody back today!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ATTN HOMESTEADIANS..lol...

i need some things but would like 2 find them down here so i dont have to drive for 45 min.

1. lead hammer

2. a welding store that sells supplies. used to go 2 one in doral called pm welding. i need battery wire from there.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 20 2008, 06:18 AM~11915945
> *you are talking about air valves right? If so what size?
> *



YEA MY BAD AIR VALVES AND THERE 1/2"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NO MORE CLUB 112 HANG OUT THE WHOLE CLUB CLOSED DOWN .


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2008, 10:40 AM~11916326
> *NO MORE CLUB 112 HANG OUT THE WHOLE CLUB CLOSED DOWN .
> *



that didnt last long...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad to see the *~Majestics~ New Miami Chapter *is getting alot of love down there! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Fleetwood 305, Euro2low,* 96' lincoln*
:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 20 2008, 10:06 AM~11916547
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Fleetwood 305, Euro2low, 96' lincoln
> :wave:
> *



que vuelta sucia! :wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Why did the Ace's leave Miami as a chapter?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2008, 11:23 AM~11909348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ! I hope it works for yall


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Oct 20 2008, 09:24 AM~11917274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx peanut


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 20 2008, 12:24 PM~11917274
> *Why did the Ace's leave Miami as a chapter?
> *


some people just need to worry about other things in life like voting in nov 
thanks for caring tho it was something between us.

ps we didn't leave miami we still live here :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 11:40 AM~11917448
> *it honestly isnt noone's bussiness... thanx
> thanx peanut
> *


Ok. . . I guess not to ask that again.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 20 2008, 12:45 PM~11917496
> *Ok. . . I guess not to ask that again.
> *


thanx nothing against u or no one , we just choose not to talk about it


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 10:40 AM~11917448
> *it honestly isnt noone's bussiness... thanx
> thanx peanut
> *


Its all good Majestics is a good club with a lot of coo ass members too.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 20 2008, 11:49 AM~11917530
> *thanx nothing against u or no one , we just choose not to talk about it
> *


No problem I guess it’s better to not say anything so that there’s no drama or misunderstandings. I can understand that.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
*12 Members*: INKSTINCT003, PINK86REGAL, atxclassic, 96' lincoln, Austin Ace, WhiteChocolate, Euro2low, g-body lowlow, creepin cutty, Gold Rush Regal, lalo22, -CAROL CITY-
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I was curious about that too.. but i figured everyone does things to further themselves.. so i didnt ask.. as long as they are happy.. good for them

Sucks you guys didnt prepare me.. I have a bunch of you guys in the Lowrider Magazine queue.. as Boulevard Aces =/


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 20 2008, 12:53 PM~11917571
> *No problem I guess it’s better to not say anything so that there’s no drama or misunderstandings. I can understand that.
> *


thats what we don't want thanks 4 understanding


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 20 2008, 12:54 PM~11917576
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: INKSTINCT003, PINK86REGAL, atxclassic, 96' lincoln, Austin Ace, WhiteChocolate, Euro2low, g-body lowlow, creepin cutty, Gold Rush Regal, lalo22, -CAROL CITY-
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats good man? hows the shop?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

where is O at?? he's been lost...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

lol its funny how people see the miami fest on top and people say theres drama lol but not this time around sry lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN NEXT YEAR MAJESTIC PICNIC IS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAIN.... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 20 2008, 12:55 PM~11917588
> *I was curious about that too.. but i figured everyone does things to further themselves.. so i didnt ask.. as long as they are happy.. good for them
> 
> Sucks you guys didnt prepare me.. I have a bunch of you guys in the Lowrider Magazine queue.. as Boulevard Aces =/
> *


its ok it happens


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2008, 12:58 PM~11917634
> *DAMN NEXT YEAR MAJESTIC PICNIC IS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAIN.... :biggrin:
> *



its going down in june the weekend after fathers day


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 20 2008, 09:55 AM~11917597
> *wats good man? hows the shop?
> *


CHILLING DAWG. THE SHOP PICKING UP. CANT CONPLAINT. HOWS THINGS WITH YOU.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, creepin cutty, *Euro2low*, *INKSTINCT003*, *DANNY305*, 96' lincoln, atxclassic


:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 20 2008, 12:01 PM~11917670
> *its going down in june the weekend after fathers day
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: was up hommies MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin, 96' lincoln, INKSTINCT003, Euro2low, Austin Ace


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT IT IZ EVIL AND THE REST OF THE HOMIEZ IN THE M-I-A!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

it aint gotta worry bout tha floods in north miami beach no more....












:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 20 2008, 01:02 PM~11917680
> *CHILLING DAWG. THE  SHOP PICKING UP. CANT CONPLAINT. HOWS THINGS WITH YOU.
> *


good good, my car is almost complete :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

.......................................


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone got some hardener for some Ultra 7000 clear????? :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 20 2008, 12:05 PM~11917706
> *WHAT IT IZ EVIL AND THE REST OF THE HOMIEZ IN THE M-I-A!
> *



WHAT UP BIZ-NESS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 20 2008, 10:05 AM~11917711
> *it aint gotta worry bout tha floods in north miami beach no more....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 12:22 PM~11917864
> *.......................................
> *


paint question for you please. If your clear coat is falling off and chipping but the paint is still holding is their a fix to that with out spaying the whole car again?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 20 2008, 10:08 AM~11917742
> *good good, my car is almost complete  :biggrin:
> *


NICE. I WANNA SEE IT THE HANGOUTS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 20 2008, 10:04 AM~11917701
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: was up hommies MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin, 96' lincoln, INKSTINCT003, Euro2low, Austin Ace
> *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

up 4 trades hit me up 786 259 5381














or 4 sale


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 20 2008, 10:30 AM~11917935
> *up 4 trades hit me up 786 259 5381
> 
> 
> ...


last thing i heard he got a trade in the works?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 20 2008, 10:35 AM~11916289
> *ATTN HOMESTEADIANS..lol...
> 
> i need some things but would like 2 find them down here so i dont have to drive for 45 min.
> ...


matheson tri gas on maury n 3rd ave i think u an probaly get a lead hammer at aloha lock n safe :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 20 2008, 01:23 PM~11917883
> *paint question for you please. If your clear coat is falling off and chipping but the paint is still holding is their a fix to that with out spaying the whole car again?
> *


Might have to repaint the areas only. most of the time when the clear is flaking off, you gotta sand all that off, seal it, then respray. If it's not too bad, get away with a blend job. But if it's all over the place, might as well repaint the whole car. would probably be cheaper to repaint than blend everywhere.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 19 2008, 11:51 PM~11913727
> *TRAILOR TRASH BITCH
> *


lmaoo bubble gum machine grillz i bet he sleeps wit his sister inbread ***** lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 12:36 PM~11917978
> *Might have to repaint the areas only. most of the time when the clear is flaking off, you gotta sand all that off, seal it, then respray. If it's not too bad, get away with a blend job. But if it's all over the place, might as well repaint the whole car. would probably be cheaper to repaint than blend everywhere.
> *


Thanks. Its bad. I guess I gotta get my money up and get it repainted. Pm me if you still paint to know a price with flake and pearl. HOC I will supply the paint flakes and pearl and clear.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 20 2008, 01:23 PM~11917880
> *:0  :cheesy:
> :0  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: 

got the front set up, just need to get the rack n batteries now...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 19 2008, 08:51 PM~11913727
> *TRAILOR TRASH BITCH
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 20 2008, 10:53 AM~11918155
> *:biggrin:
> 
> got the front set up, just need to get the rack n batteries now...
> *


NICE. NOT THAT MUCH LEFT.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 10:31 AM~11917942
> *last thing i heard he  got a trade in the works?
> *


got it bak!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 20 2008, 10:37 AM~11917987
> *lmaoo bubble gum machine grillz i bet he sleeps wit his sister inbread ***** lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 











anybody vote today ???


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 20 2008, 10:53 AM~11918155
> *:biggrin:
> 
> got the front set up, just need to get the rack n batteries now...
> *


good shit fool...flood water aint phasing u now ...u dont mind me asking ..whos doing ur setup? i need to get me some suspension work done and my peoples are faking..no names but he be on here :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 20 2008, 11:56 AM~11917613
> *lol its funny how people see the miami fest on top and people say theres drama lol but not this time around sry lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

........


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 02:02 PM~11918797
> *........
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 20 2008, 03:07 PM~11918842
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 03:15 PM~11918927
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 20 2008, 01:30 PM~11917935
> *up 4 trades hit me up 786 259 5381
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:

























it's on chrome 13's now, and needs to be repainted.....lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 02:15 PM~11918927
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 02:18 PM~11918956
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 19 2008, 10:09 PM~11914525
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: str8lows, CADILLAC D
> WUZ UP ***** I SEE YOU GOT A LINCOLN KNOW :biggrin:
> *


yea boy just got it i have to du a few shit on the engine and get it ready for paint


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

what up 96`lincoln.....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 20 2008, 02:28 PM~11919052
> *what up 96`lincoln.....
> *


wut they do fool ? wussup wit that lincoln ?


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2008, 11:22 AM~11917872
> *WHAT UP BIZ-NESS
> *


SAME CHIT...JUST MIXING IT UP A LITTLE! :biggrin: WHAT'Z GOOD?


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 12:18 PM~11918956
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT STOCKERS FLLET


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 20 2008, 03:42 PM~11919172
> *IS THAT STOCKERS FLLET
> *



yeah he's looking to trade it for a car without juice to use as a daily.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2008, 09:58 AM~11917634
> *DAMN NEXT YEAR MAJESTIC PICNIC IS GOING TO BE OFF THE CHAIN.... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, JESUS......R.O, ghettocomission, lalo22, 305KingCadillac, 95rangeron14z, cyclopes98
> *


 :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

wats up i want 2know if any 1 has back lights 4 a 87 regal let me know


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 03:02 PM~11919383
> *yeah he's looking to trade it for a car without juice to use as a daily.
> *



i guess that answered my question since u didnt write back :uh: :uh:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

My homeboy is trying to sell this 3 pump showtime set up and this caddy house grill.. so if anybody is interested call (954) 687-3340 open to offers....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 20 2008, 03:28 PM~11919600
> *wats up i want 2know if any 1 has back lights 4 a 87 regal let me know
> *


I got a clean set, my phone number is below


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11919802
> *I got a clean set, my phone number is below
> *


do u have any pics


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 20 2008, 02:54 PM~11919860
> *do u have any pics
> *


 :wave: :wave: wat up MR. REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 20 2008, 01:35 PM~11917971
> *matheson tri gas on maury n 3rd ave i think u an probaly get a lead hammer at aloha lock n safe  :biggrin:
> *


thanks 4 the info


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

de pinga miami las cosas estan dura..


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 20 2008, 02:17 PM~11920097
> *:wave:  :wave:  wat up MR. REGAL  :biggrin:
> *


wzup brother lol how was work :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 20 2008, 05:42 PM~11920387
> *wzup brother lol how was work :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :scrutinize: 


laz?


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 01:20 PM~11919533
> *:buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: tRiCk oR tReAt 2


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Can someone PM me Lowridergame305 number?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 19 2008, 07:34 PM~11912227
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TTT


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11918570
> *:0  :biggrin:
> anybody vote today ???
> *


i voted for double o :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 20 2008, 12:05 PM~11917706
> *WHAT IT IZ EVIL AND THE REST OF THE HOMIEZ IN THE M-I-A!
> *


wut it dew Biz when u bringing the 61 to South beach :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 02:18 PM~11918956
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 stalker


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11920606
> *i voted for double o  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: better than the choices we got..lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 20 2008, 01:59 PM~11918213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO... I HATE THAT SOFT ASS BITCH!!!
HE WILL NEVER HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO SHOW HIS FACE IN MIAMI!

:guns:  :guns:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

TRAILOR TRASH BITCH

:guns: :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 06:33 PM~11920854
> *TRAILOR TRASH BITCH
> 
> :guns:  :0
> *


 :0 ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 05:33 PM~11920854
> *TRAILOR TRASH BITCH
> 
> :guns:  :0
> *



I TAKE IT ITS YOUR EX


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2008, 03:38 PM~11920894
> *I TAKE IT ITS YOUR EX
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2008, 05:38 PM~11920894
> *I TAKE IT ITS YOUR EX
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 20 2008, 03:06 PM~11920606
> *i voted for double o  :biggrin:
> *


you a fool


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

IF ANYONE WANTS TO KNOW WAT HE REALLY DID TO ME, GO TO HIS MYSPACE NOW!!!

GO HERE....
ENJOY!
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...c1-8a0e452be06f


LOOK AT HIS COMMENTS!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 20 2008, 03:23 PM~11920766
> *:biggrin: better than the choices we got..lol
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 20 2008, 06:42 PM~11920928
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EWWW!! HELL FUCK NAW DAT PUSSY ***** AINT MA EX!!!

I HAVE STANDARDS!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 05:46 PM~11920976
> *EWWW!! HELL FUCK NAW DAT PUSSY ***** AINT MA EX!!!
> 
> I HAVE STANDARDS!!!
> *


 :uh: POST HIS CELL NMBER ON OFFTOPIC SO WE CAN HAVE FUN WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 03:46 PM~11920976
> *EWWW!! HELL FUCK NAW DAT PUSSY ***** AINT MA EX!!!
> 
> I HAVE STANDARDS!!!
> *


IM guessing he must of had something really goood that you drove for 4 hours up there :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 20 2008, 06:51 PM~11921036
> *:uh: POST HIS CELL NMBER ON OFFTOPIC SO WE CAN HAVE FUN WITH IT  :biggrin:
> *


U GOT IT???? HAVE FUN


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 20 2008, 06:56 PM~11921089
> *IM guessing he must of had something really goood that you drove for 4 hours up there  :uh: :biggrin:
> *



YEAH, ALL THE PARTS TO MY FUCKIN CAR!!!!


HELLO?? MY CAR ACCIDENT!

THAT ***** SCARED ASS FUCK. HE DONT ANSWER ANY PHONE CALLS. FROM ANY DAM NUMBER....

HES A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 05:56 PM~11921090
> *U GOT IT???? HAVE FUN
> *


NOT ME U DO IT.. ITS NOT MY BEEF :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 03:58 PM~11921117
> *YEAH, ALL THE PARTS TO MY FUCKIN CAR!!!!
> HELLO?? MY CAR ACCIDENT!
> 
> ...


I think you couldve found them down here somewhere


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 20 2008, 07:00 PM~11921145
> *I think you couldve found them down here somewhere
> *


NO MIGUEL, I LOOKED E.V.E.R.Y.W.H.E.R.E.!!!

NOBODY HAS THE WHOLE FRONT CLIP WIT THE BUMPER AND THE FENDER NOR THE BUMPER FILLERS!!!!
NO BODY!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 20 2008, 06:59 PM~11921125
> *
> *



THANX "DUVALS HERO".....

LET ME KNOW IF U FIND OUT ANYTHING


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 04:01 PM~11921155
> *NO MIGUEL, I LOOKED E.V.E.R.Y.W.H.E.R.E.!!!
> 
> NOBODY HAS THE WHOLE FRONT CLIP WIT THE BUMPER AND THE FENDER NOR THE BUMPER FILLERS!!!!
> ...


:nosad: :nosad:

JUNKYARDS!! thousands of them in miami,


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

lmao.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 20 2008, 07:05 PM~11921201
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> JUNKYARDS!! thousands of them in miami,
> *


I SAID LOOKED EVERYWHERE....... ALOT OF JUNKYARDS DONT HAVE THE PARTS...OR THEY JUST DONT CARRY OLD CARS LIKE DAT!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 04:08 PM~11921228
> *I SAID LOOKED EVERYWHERE....... ALOT OF JUNKYARDS DONT HAVE THE PARTS...OR THEY JUST DONT CARRY OLD CARS LIKE DAT!!!
> *


 :banghead: ok


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11921242
> *:banghead: ok
> *


LOL
:uh: DUMMY


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11921155
> *NO MIGUEL, I LOOKED E.V.E.R.Y.W.H.E.R.E.!!!
> 
> NOBODY HAS THE WHOLE FRONT CLIP WIT THE BUMPER AND THE FENDER NOR THE BUMPER FILLERS!!!!
> ...


yo check this if ound craigslist hope it help
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/843289817.html


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 20 2008, 07:15 PM~11921293
> *yo check this if ound craigslist hope it help
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/843289817.html
> *


DAMMMMM THANX!!!
IMA CALL HIM!

HE HAS ALOMST EVERYTHING!!
EXCEPT THE GRILL, AND BUMPER FILLER..BUT ITS STILL GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 04:19 PM~11921328
> *DAMMMMM THANX!!!
> IMA CALL HIM!
> 
> ...


ohhh wait, but thats in miami. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 06:19 PM~11921328
> *DAMMMMM THANX!!!
> IMA CALL HIM!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah, Chulow, all-eyez-onme, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, chevyboy01,* INKSTINCT003*


sup homie done anything else to your bubble


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11921342
> *:thumbsup:
> *



DAMMM ....HE HAD ALREADY SOLD IT!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 07:19 PM~11921328
> *DAMMMMM THANX!!!
> IMA CALL HIM!
> 
> ...



I have a grill, and I know where to get the fillers at. Accurate steering on 135th in opa-locka sells the fillers they're 75 for the front, and 125 for the back.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11921365
> *caprice ridah, Chulow, all-eyez-onme, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, chevyboy01, INKSTINCT003
> sup homie done anything else to your bubble
> *


yeah i put gas in that bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 07:29 PM~11921445
> *I have a grill, and I know where to get the fillers at. Accurate steering on 135th in opa-locka sells the fillers they're 75 for the front, and 125 for the back.
> *


I NEED ONLY THE FRONT... ARE THEY MADE OUTTA THAT PLASTIC??
CUZ THOSE TEND TO CRACK..

WAT ABOUT A WHOLE FRONT CLIP....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 07:34 PM~11921502
> *I NEED ONLY THE FRONT... ARE THEY MADE OUTTA THAT PLASTIC??
> CUZ THOSE TEND TO CRACK..
> 
> ...



That's all you're going to find. They only crack if you hit them. I've had my front ones since 01 and they're still good. The back one's broke alonggggggg time ago though. I can probably find a front clip. I bought mine for $100. I'll ask around. I threw some fenders away a couple months ago. a header panel can run anywhere around 200 + complete with lights and grill. u can get the header panel for about 60 bucks alone at the u-pick if you're lucky enough to find one. I've gotten a couple at the u-pick. 

try bobs u-pick, u-pick, a million parts, u-pull-it.... eventually you'll find one.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: INKSTINCT003, HIGH HITTER, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH,* baggin4life, 87blazer, *DOUBLE-O,* Chulow, miaryder05, *caprice ridah,* lourock64, all-eyez-onme


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 07:37 PM~11921530
> *That's all you're going to find. They only crack if you hit them. I've had my front ones since 01 and they're still good. The back one's broke alonggggggg time ago though. I can probably find a front clip. I bought mine for $100. I'll ask around. I threw some fenders away a couple months ago. a header panel can run anywhere around 200 + complete with lights and grill. u can get the header panel for about 60 bucks alone at the u-pick if you're lucky enough to find one. I've gotten a couple at the u-pick.
> 
> try bobs u-pick, u-pick, a million parts, u-pull-it.... eventually you'll find one.
> *



I WENT TO ALL OF THOSE TODAY...NO LUCK...

BUT YEAH IF U CAN FIND OUT FOR ME I WOULD APPRRECIATE IT!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 20 2008, 07:37 PM~11921535
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: INKSTINCT003, HIGH HITTER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, baggin4life, 87blazer, DOUBLE-O, Chulow, miaryder05, caprice ridah, lourock64, all-eyez-onme
> 
> ...



WUT IT DO HOMIE!
BOUT TO SMOKE ME ONE....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got sum 95-95 caprice/impala door mirrors


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 20 2008, 04:45 PM~11921664
> *anybody got sum 95-95 caprice/impala door mirrors
> *


GOT THE WHOLE DOORS FOR DA L--O


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*<img src=\'http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q280/tequilero80sd/flyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


WHOS RIDING?*


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 20 2008, 06:48 PM~11921703
> *GOT THE WHOLE DOORS FOR DA L--O
> *


how much


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

786-399-6507 ASK FOR RUSTY


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 20 2008, 06:59 PM~11921839
> *786-399-6507 ASK FOR RUSTY
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Sup miami?


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 06:08 PM~11921228
> *I SAID LOOKED EVERYWHERE....... ALOT OF JUNKYARDS DONT HAVE THE PARTS...OR THEY JUST DONT CARRY OLD CARS LIKE DAT!!!
> *


There is a website called GBODYPARTS.COM they have lots of Regal parts.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11920750
> *wut it dew Biz when u bringing the 61 to South beach  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BRING THE 59. THE 61 REDO WON'T BE COMPLETE UNTIL MID TO LATE NEXT YEAR.  

I WANT TO HIT THE BIGGEST EVENT FLORIDA HAS. KEEP ME POSTED!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2008, 06:55 PM~11922669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIFETIME COMMITTMENT HOMIE ONE LUV


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Oct 20 2008, 08:46 PM~11922559
> *There is a website called GBODYPARTS.COM they have lots of Regal parts.
> *


AIGHT. GOOD LOOKING OUT.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Oct 20 2008, 05:46 PM~11922559
> *There is a website called GBODYPARTS.COM they have lots of Regal parts.
> *


sup *****


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 20 2008, 08:37 PM~11923280
> *sup *****
> *


What up homie. My son should be born in about a week!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2008, 08:55 PM~11922669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 20 2008, 09:42 PM~11923354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will see yall sunday :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

Gangstaburban95

THANX FOR UR HELP.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11921740
> *<img src=\'http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q280/tequilero80sd/flyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> WHOS RIDING?</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestic Miami will be there :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 20 2008, 06:59 PM~11921839
> *786-399-6507 ASK FOR RUSTY
> *


he threw them out


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11923514
> *he threw them out
> *


how much you got i got some :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 20 2008, 07:57 PM~11922697
> *I'LL BRING THE 59.  THE 61 REDO WON'T BE COMPLETE UNTIL MID TO LATE NEXT YEAR.
> 
> I WANT TO HIT THE BIGGEST EVENT FLORIDA HAS.  KEEP ME POSTED!
> *



:0 :0 

no prob bROther will keep you updated


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

big *m* in the house


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> how much you got i got some :biggrin:
> [/quote
> what u want for them


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 20 2008, 06:55 PM~11923514
> *he threw them out
> *


damn he wasnt playin then


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, g-body lowlow, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, BLAZED96, 95bigbody, SOLO UHP, Made You A Hater, Vueunme


orale :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 20 2008, 08:09 PM~11923687
> *:0  :0
> 
> no prob bROther will keep you updated
> *


 
 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

thia guy is my role model lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Lyfaluxury :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11923933
> *thia guy is my role model lol
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT LAC LIFE :dunno:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11924028
> *IS THAT LAC LIFE  :dunno:
> *


?? HE;S KNOWN FOR HAVING REGALS.....
LOOK AT HIS MYSPACE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 20 2008, 10:24 PM~11923933
> *thia guy is my role model lol
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW LAWD!
LMAO

LET ME KNOW BOUT THEM PARTS AS SOON AS U FIND OUT...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11924057
> *?? HE;S KNOWN FOR HAVING REGALS.....
> LOOK AT HIS MYSPACE
> *


COULD BE GHEY TWINS THEN.. :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11924091
> *COULD BE GHEY TWINS THEN.. :0
> *


HUH??


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2008, 08:49 PM~11923449
> *Majestic Miami will be there :biggrin:
> *


this just sounds good =)


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 95bigbody, sweatit21, illmatic1125, EL PROFESOR!!!, *Made You A Hater*


whiteboy!!!


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 20 2008, 02:42 PM~11920387
> *wzup brother lol how was work :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 Que bola loca!!!!!! Mr.Regal HUH!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 20 2008, 02:17 PM~11920097
> *:wave:  :wave:  wat up MR. REGAL  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: What's good "SURFER BOY" :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11923933
> *thia guy is my role model lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THAT LOOKS LIKE MY BOI ALAPATA PANCHO A.K.A 16 PACK PANCHO :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11923933
> *thia guy is my role model lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

gum wrappers hu...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

pancho a fool lol :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, *HEAVErollerz90*
:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 02:18 PM~11918956
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


weres dat from i could have sworn ma neighbor had da same exact whip lol he got rid of it before i could ask him about it


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *Gold Rush Regal*, Rollin DoN DeViLLe

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 20 2008, 12:29 PM~11919060
> *wut they do fool ? wussup wit that lincoln ?
> *


its coming cuz i just got it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 20 2008, 01:34 PM~11919640
> *My homeboy is trying to sell this 3 pump showtime set up and this caddy house grill.. so if anybody is interested call (954) 687-3340 open to offers....
> 
> 
> ...


how much he want for dem pumps


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo check this place out ............http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/models/buick~regal~makemodel.html


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 20 2008, 10:35 AM~11916289
> *ATTN HOMESTEADIANS..lol...
> 
> i need some things but would like 2 find them down here so i dont have to drive for 45 min.
> ...



Aww shit!!! HOMESTEAD stand up! :biggrin: 

Lead Hammer = Aloha Lock & Safe or FB Tire Service

Battery Wire = Homestead Welding, NAPA, or AEROQUIP

Just give them the secret handshake and tell them the password and they will hook you up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 20 2008, 02:53 PM~11918702
> *good shit fool...flood water aint phasing u now ...u dont mind me asking  ..whos doing ur setup? i need to get me some suspension work done and my peoples are faking..no names but he be on here  :biggrin:
> *



back yard build bro...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11921740
> *<img src=\'http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q280/tequilero80sd/flyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> WHOS RIDING?
> *


Shit im there, I just signed up for the HardBody Contest! 

Wait till they see my PARTY BALL! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 20 2008, 01:30 PM~11917935
> *up 4 trades hit me up 786 259 5381
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm gonna have to find something to trade ya...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LARGE, FatboyR&T, CADALLAC PIMPIN', caprice ridah, 81_Monte_Pimpin




:wave: Make it rain! It's club time! :wave:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 20 2008, 11:06 PM~11926381
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LARGE, FatboyR&T, CADALLAC PIMPIN', caprice ridah, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> :wave: Make it rain! It's club time!  :wave:
> *


fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 21 2008, 12:47 AM~11925764
> *weres dat from i could have sworn ma neighbor had da same exact whip lol he got rid of it before i could ask him about it
> *



you live by "totolochee"? 

lol 

The original owner of it lived there, but all he did was supply money. I did all the work on it, and told him what to do to it. He got a bens and sold the car to another friend of ours.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 21 2008, 12:10 AM~11925368
> *:biggrin: THAT LOOKS LIKE MY BOI ALAPATA PANCHO A.K.A 16 PACK PANCHO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you a fool whiteboy :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 21 2008, 03:45 AM~11926954
> *you a fool whiteboy :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 21 2008, 12:10 AM~11925368
> *:biggrin: THAT LOOKS LIKE MY BOI ALAPATA PANCHO A.K.A 16 PACK PANCHO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 21 2008, 01:51 AM~11926271
> *Aww shit!!! HOMESTEAD stand up!  :biggrin:
> 
> Lead Hammer = Aloha Lock & Safe or FB Tire Service
> ...


thx 4 the info...gonna hit them up this week...BUT someone gonna have to put me down with the homestead handshake first :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 21 2008, 05:09 AM~11927107
> *thx 4 the info...gonna hit them up this week...BUT someone gonna have to put me down with the homestead handshake first  :biggrin:
> *


2 HANDCLAPS 1 SNAP AND CRANKDAT SOULJA BOI








 :biggrin:  OOPS I GAVE IT AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

NEVER HAVE TO MANY KIDS CAUSE THEY WILL STUNT HARDER IN MOMS WHIP THAN YOURS LMAO  :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2008, 06:32 AM~11927177
> *2 HANDCLAPS 1 SNAP AND CRANKDAT SOULJA BOI
> 
> 
> ...


soulja boy = wackest rapper alive


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 20 2008, 10:53 PM~11926290
> *Shit im there, I just signed up for the HardBody Contest!
> 
> Wait till they see my PARTY BALL!  :biggrin:
> *












awww shet!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2008, 05:32 AM~11927177
> *2 HANDCLAPS 1 SNAP AND CRANKDAT SOULJA BOI
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FUCQH8RS, DOUBLE-O :wave: :wave:
ANOTHER DAY IN THE MIA


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

what up miami


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 19 2008, 10:33 PM~11913509
> *WELL, CALL ME NOW! CUZ IM ABOUT TO GO TO SLEEP!
> 
> GOTTA TELL U WAT HAPPEN WHEN I WENT TO TAMPA TO GET MY "SO CALLED PARTS" FOR MY REGAL! SUPER IMPORTANT......
> ...



Call the junkyards around Tampa, or "used auto part" places. I just recently went to one with about 7 regals and cutlasses, 5 were totally complete and run and going for $300-700. Can't remember if it was in Tampa or Bradenton area though.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good morning miami...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11925368
> *:biggrin: THAT LOOKS LIKE MY BOI ALAPATA PANCHO A.K.A 16 PACK PANCHO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahha this *****....i know you had to be drunk to let this ***** take pics of you and put em online like that


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up purp


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 21 2008, 06:33 AM~11927359
> *wat up purp
> *


wut up man when you gonna have another party?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

prolly soon, we all car less right now, all our cars are in the shop getting ready for the turkey rod run


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 21 2008, 06:42 AM~11927398
> *prolly soon, we all car less right now, all our cars are in the shop getting ready for the turkey rod run
> *


aight man just hit me up


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey O, when u get a chance Text me...i need to ask you a question.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 20 2008, 11:10 PM~11925368
> *:biggrin: THAT LOOKS LIKE MY BOI ALAPATA PANCHO A.K.A 16 PACK PANCHO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IS HE MISSING TEETH OR IS IT JUST THE PICS :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: INKSTINCT003
DE PINGA THIS SHIT DEAD   :dunno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP GANGSTERS creepin cutty, EXECUTION, str8lows


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

What Up Miami???


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up pimpin


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 21 2008, 11:57 AM~11928261
> *wat up pimpin
> *



chillin bro...hows everythang your way?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: IN YA MOUF, DoneDeal82 R.O., DANNY305, 81_Monte_Pimpin, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, creepin cutty, 95rangeron14z, EXECUTION


:wave: sup homies..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 21 2008, 11:54 AM~11928236
> *WAS UP GANGSTERS creepin cutty, EXECUTION, str8lows
> *


  whats good homie?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*, creepin cutty, 59IMPALAon24s


:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 21 2008, 08:54 AM~11928236
> *WAS UP GANGSTERS creepin cutty, EXECUTION, str8lows
> *


wat up big M...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

A LIL TROW BACK


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

good man trying to get the bomb in the street, puls i have a few bike projects



> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 21 2008, 10:58 AM~11928271
> *chillin bro...hows everythang your way?
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 21 2008, 09:01 AM~11928297
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: IN YA MOUF, DoneDeal82 R.O., DANNY305, 81_Monte_Pimpin, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, creepin cutty, 95rangeron14z, EXECUTION
> :wave: sup homies..
> *


WHAT UP HOMMIE .......SEE YOU WENT TO VEGAS


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 21 2008, 08:54 AM~11928236
> *WAS UP GANGSTERS creepin cutty, EXECUTION, str8lows
> *


WHAT UP PIMP


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 21 2008, 12:46 PM~11928794
> *good man trying to get the bomb in the street, puls i have a few bike projects
> *



kool man, i just got my front done sunday... hows Josh n his fam doin?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 21 2008, 09:16 AM~11928424
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003, creepin cutty, 59IMPALAon24s
> :wave:
> *


wuzup bro


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin here wit tha kids...you? yall find out what yall havin yet?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2008, 05:55 AM~11927241
> *User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FUCQH8RS, DOUBLE-O :wave:  :wave:
> ANOTHER DAY IN THE MIA
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you a fool for real :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 20 2008, 02:45 PM~11920421
> *:scrutinize:
> laz?
> *


yea wats up hows the car coming


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 21 2008, 10:32 AM~11929260
> *chillin here wit tha kids...you? yall find out what yall havin yet?
> *


THRUSDAY WE FIND OUT


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 21 2008, 12:57 PM~11928899
> *WHAT UP HOMMIE .......SEE YOU WENT TO VEGAS
> *


yeah bRO.. shit was off the hook..you doin alright??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11925368
> *:biggrin: THAT LOOKS LIKE MY BOI ALAPATA PANCHO A.K.A 16 PACK PANCHO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



a.p pancho!!! i think them ni99az are cuzins..............? :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 21 2008, 09:02 AM~11927260
> *Call the junkyards around Tampa, or "used auto part" places. I just recently went to one with about 7 regals and cutlasses, 5 were totally complete and run and going for $300-700. Can't remember if it was in Tampa or Bradenton area though.
> *


GUESS U DIDNT SEE THE QUOTES BEFPRE THAT ONE..I HAD ALREADY WENT TO TAMPA FOR NOTHING!

I AINT NEVER GOING THERE AGAIN. FUCK DAT. I STAY LOCAL...

LOOK AT THE QUOTES FROM THAT SAME DAY BUDDIE.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 21 2008, 12:12 AM~11925385
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM DATS FUCKED UP!!!
BUT NAW.. THE ***** AINT HISPANIC... HE ******=WHITE. TALKS LIKE A COUNTRY BOY TOO.. THAT DAM FUCKER.
YA'LL TOO FUNNY THOU!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 21 2008, 01:16 AM~11926048
> *yo check this place out ............http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/models/buick~regal~makemodel.html
> *


OK THANX...IMA LOOK AT IT...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

TRAILOR TRASH BITCH

:guns: :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

95BIGBODY !!!!!</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>POST THEM PICS!!! IMA BE IN HOMESTEAD ALL AFTERNOON SO LET ME KNOW ASAP SO I CAN GO LOOK AT THE PARTS!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

2 LEGAL PLACES TO COME HANG OUT AND HAVE FUN SHOW OFF YOUR CARS/BIKES/& TRUCKS

COME SHOW UR SUPPORT

SATURDAY NIGHT

COME CHILL WITH US IN DORAL AND WATCH THE UFC FIGHT AND SHOW OFF UR RIDE AT THE SAME TIME











SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP PURP :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 21 2008, 01:15 PM~11930830
> *OK THANX...IMA LOOK AT IT...
> *


did u check it out


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 21 2008, 01:24 PM~11930921
> *READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP PURP :biggrin:
> *


yea but whats up with the two brewskies lol hahah :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 21 2008, 04:30 PM~11930968
> *yea but whats up with the two brewskies lol hahah  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT TWO HELL NAW 12 EACH TO GET ON THE BUS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 21 2008, 04:30 PM~11930966
> *did u check it out
> *


YEAH... THEY GOT SUM PARTS.. BUT KINDA EXPENSIVE...
IMA SEE THOU...


CUZ 95BIGBODY" SAID HE HAD ALL THE PARTS I NEEDED...HE SAID HE GONNA POST SUM PICS... AND HES LOCAL.. SO IMA SEE WIT HIM HOW IT GOES...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 21 2008, 04:34 PM~11930989
> *YEAH... THEY GOT SUM PARTS.. BUT KINDA EXPENSIVE...
> IMA SEE  THOU...
> CUZ 95BIGBODY" SAID HE HAD ALL THE PARTS I NEEDED...HE SAID HE GONNA POST SUM PICS... AND HES LOCAL.. SO IMA SEE WIT HIM HOW IT GOES...
> *



HE'S STILL AT WORK GIRL AND THATS PANCHO THE GUY IN THE PIC LOL


----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

the box is up for sale boys rolling chassis with all the best that money can buy suspencion rear end 90/10 shocks fuel cell in trunk 2 nos bottle holders cheetah shifter the new hood scoop molded painted gages all reinforced to hold up to 2000hp ur gain my lost everyone know i got money in it....3200 obo call manny 786-399-1829


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 21 2008, 04:36 PM~11931012
> *HE'S STILL AT WORK GIRL AND THATS PANCHO THE GUY IN THE PIC LOL
> *


HA HA HA!! 4REAL???
HOW FUNNY...
YEAH, DATS OK...CUZ IMA BE IN HOMESTEAD ALL AFTERNOON AND EVENING FOR A LIL BOYS B-DAY PARTY..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo these hialeah cops estan de pinga giving out tickets for no reason


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 21 2008, 04:47 PM~11931108
> *yo these hialeah cops estan de pinga giving out tickets for no reason
> *


WHAT THEY GET U 4 LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

for taking a stop thats not even there by the back of the auto parts on 68 the cop pulls me over and i asked him what had happen and he goes to me oh u took a stop sign i was like wat theres no stop there the only thing that there is the poll with nothing on it and the ***** told me that was not his problem...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 21 2008, 04:58 PM~11931223
> *for taking a stop thats not even there by the back of the auto parts on 68 the cop pulls me over and i asked him what had happen and he goes to me  oh u took a stop sign i was like wat theres no stop there the only thing that there is the poll with nothing on it and the ***** told me that was not his problem...
> *



lol some fucking cop seen me turning onto 12th ave from 68th and he busted a U to get me but I turned into checkers and went into the drive thru. he went around and stopped infront of the drivethru looking at me with an evil laugh like he was gonna pull me over. he drove off and then again came by another time again doing the same shit. then when I left the drive thru, I parked to eat in the car. when I was gonna leave I seen him parked across the street waiting for me so I snuck out the back of the parking lot.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 21 2008, 02:10 PM~11931336
> *lol some fucking cop seen me turning onto 12th ave from 68th and he busted a U to get me but I turned into checkers and went into the drive thru. he went around and stopped infront of the drivethru looking at me with an evil laugh like he was gonna pull me over. he drove off and then again came by another time again doing the same shit. then when I left the drive thru, I parked to eat in the car. when I was gonna leave I seen him parked across the street waiting for me so I snuck out the back of the parking lot.
> *


lol that some shit estan de pinga damm what happen to the ones that would give u a chance and shit.....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

93 fleetwood for sale askin 1,500 obo! or possibly a trade 4 a daily
Located In South West Area

lac is missing a couple of shyt here and there. missing reverse lights, trunk pull down motor,front seats need to be upholstered or swapped, ragtop could get resown or redone, and the drivers window gets out of place when put down. im sellin the car as is how i bought it, havent touched it,car runs and turns on but think it might need a tune-up, since i bought it only thing i put on the car was an optima redtop battery.... heres the pics


P.S.- i also have an extra set of skirts to go with it, an extra passenger rear rocker panel in good condition and front chrome fender wheel well moldings in good condition


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *caprice ridah, CADILLAC D*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 21 2008, 01:58 PM~11931223
> *for taking a stop thats not even there by the back of the auto parts on 68 the cop pulls me over and i asked him what had happen and he goes to me  oh u took a stop sign i was like wat theres no stop there the only thing that there is the poll with nothing on it and the ***** told me that was not his problem...
> *


 dats fuked up but that ticket is 3 points off rip i was u ill take a picture of the missing sign and present it to court,,i would of called 911 and asked for a sarg. on the spot straight up these fukin cops think they do want they want and i guarantee a sarg, would of gotten there and the jokes on him


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 21 2008, 02:36 PM~11931571
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, caprice ridah, CADILLAC D
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WUZ UP DAWG


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 21 2008, 02:38 PM~11931603
> *dats fuked up but that ticket is 3 points off rip i was u ill take a picture of the missing sign and present it to court,,i would of called 911 and asked for a sarg. on the spot straight up these fukin cops think they do want they want and i guarantee a sarg, would of gotten there and the jokes on him
> *


i feel u dawg but i was in a rush and but ill pass by later by there and take the pics cuz that shit to me was fuck up...the way that ***** told me that wasn't his problem...u know how dem fuck ****** feel about a ***** in a lowrider down they get u for anything ma boy got one the other day for the bumper being to low


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 21 2008, 04:36 PM~11931571
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, caprice ridah, CADILLAC D
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 21 2008, 04:24 PM~11930921
> *
> *



GOOD LOOKIN OUT... I ALREADY SPOKE TO PANCHO BOUT THE PARTS  !


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 21 2008, 05:35 PM~11932173
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT... I ALREADY SPOKE TO PANCHO BOUT THE PARTS  !
> *


yo i went to da junk yard lookin for the mirrors 4 car there not 1 regal out there


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 21 2008, 04:34 PM~11931546
> *93 fleetwood for sale askin 1,500 obo!  or possibly a trade 4 a daily
> Located In South West Area
> 
> ...



damn dawg where were u last week i wudda got dat in a heartbeat!


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

STUFF FOR SALE AND TAKING OFFERS I NEED THE CASH!!!!!!!

BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TANK SETUP W/ SHOWTIME BLOCK W/ FITTING &CHECK VALVE TO Y BLOCK , WITH 2 NEW PUMP HEADS NEVER USED 
$ 350 OBO 
BLACK MAGIC ADEL2 DUMP *NEVER USED* $200 OBO 
6 *NEVER USED* GROUP31 BATTERYS 1250CCA $300 OBO 
JENSEN IN DASH TV,DVD,CD PLAYER $125 OBO 
2 12INCH AUDIOBAHN SUBS IN BOX WITH AUDIOBAHN AMP $200 OBO 
ALMOST NEW 9006 HID KIT 10K'S $100 OBO

I GOT MORE HYDRO SHYT JUST HIT ME UP AND ASK I DON'T WANNA SELL 
BUT I HAVE LAWYER FEES TO PAY ASAP !!!!! 
ANY DESENT OFFER WON'T BE TURNED DOWN 
THANKS :happysad:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 21 2008, 03:12 PM~11930802
> *GUESS U DIDNT SEE THE QUOTES BEFPRE THAT ONE..I HAD ALREADY WENT TO TAMPA FOR NOTHING!
> 
> I AINT NEVER GOING THERE AGAIN. FUCK DAT. I STAY LOCAL...
> ...


im tryin to help you out no need for attitude, didnt know if you up here often...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 21 2008, 07:24 PM~11932641
> *im tryin to help you out no need for attitude, didnt know if you up here often...
> *



OH NO.LOL. NOT AT ALL. I DIDNT GIVE U ATTITUDE?
MYBAD HOMIE
ALL LOVE OVA HERE....LOL

GOOD LOOKING OUT THOU!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 21 2008, 06:39 PM~11932207
> *yo i went to da junk yard lookin for the mirrors 4 car there not 1 regal out there
> *


I KNOW MAN! WTF.. REGALS ARE GOING EXTINCT OR WAT??

ITS HARD ASS FUCK TO FIND PARTS FOR REGALS....

BUT I LOVE MY REGAL...NEVER GETTINRIDE OF IT..... EVEN THOUGH ITS A PAIN IN THE A$$.
LOL


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 21 2008, 07:17 PM~11933117
> *I KNOW MAN! WTF.. REGALS ARE GOING EXTINCT OR WAT??
> 
> ITS HARD ASS FUCK TO FIND PARTS FOR REGALS....
> ...


what parts you need? i found some new but dey $$$$$$. if u dont find dem it mite be worth da look. like header panel,fillers, but no hood or fenders.

try searching for a buick wit a fuckd motor for da low so u can use da parts off it and part da rest out so u make ur money back.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I just got back from Miami a few hours ago. Its a beautiful city. I had a great time there. I told ole fool Double O to meet up, but he weenied out. Had an amazing time staying with bro in-law in Miami Beach. We took his ride out while there, amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo anybody got 95-96 caprice/impala/fleetwood door mirrors :uh:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

alguien me puede decir,how much to put air bags on a toyota 4runner.


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

party at my house whos coming :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

anyone know a good shop 2 get suspension work done? needs shocks done anywhere down south. thanks

or if anyone installs shocks lmk i got da shocks already just no tools


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

Made You A Hater :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

*MAJESTICS S.F.V*

one i found in the best layitlow pics thread... one time for da new majestics, miami


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11934473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 21 2008, 09:31 PM~11933965
> *party at my house  whos coming  :biggrin:
> *


PARTY , HUH??
LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: 

U GONNA HAVE WEED BROWNIES ????
LMAO JUST KIDDIN!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11934473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 21 2008, 07:41 PM~11934084
> *anyone know a good shop 2 get suspension work done? needs shocks done anywhere down south. thanks
> 
> or if anyone installs shocks lmk i got da shocks already just no tools
> *


for wut car pm with info


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 21 2008, 09:21 PM~11934608
> *:thumbsup:
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 95bigbody, 87blazer, illmatic1125, *Made You A Hater*, ROLLIN LaCrosse, LOWLYFEPHILL

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

anyone need a car fax? just gimme da vin n ill post..i got da hook up next 60 days free let me knoooooo siiiiii!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

lowrider bike for sale.... 














































taking offers... need it gone


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

mr.regal whiteboy


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 20 2008, 02:42 PM~11920387
> *wzup brother lol how was work :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


que tu hace


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 21 2008, 08:02 PM~11935151
> *mr.regal whiteboy
> *


was up homie are u going 2the hang out 2morrow


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

SOME PIKS I FOUND ....


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 21 2008, 08:13 PM~11935262
> *SOME PIKS I FOUND ....
> 
> 
> ...


boyz in the hood..lol junkies was a joke before i thinks serious now


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 21 2008, 10:40 PM~11935577
> *boyz in the hood..lol junkies was a joke before i thinks serious now
> *


thats what happens when its a brewskie WEEK


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 95bigbody, lmadera, *HEAVErollerz90*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11935619
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 95bigbody, lmadera, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...


ill clock in for the next one im part time junkie..cant afford being full time


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *D-BO*, SCARFACE BOX

wuts goin on D-BO

uffin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 21 2008, 08:09 AM~11927107
> *thx 4 the info...gonna hit them up this week...BUT someone gonna have to put me down with the homestead handshake first  :biggrin:
> *


No problem....

As far as the handshake, it takes skill, coordination, and endurance to master, many have passed away from doing it, and only a few will ever master it!

Use the FORCE young jedi, use the force...........


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 22 2008, 01:26 AM~11936662
> *No problem....
> 
> As far as the handshake, it takes skill, coordination, and endurance to master, many have passed away from doing it, and only a few will ever master it!
> ...


Wassup Large? Got a price on them parts for me?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 22 2008, 01:26 AM~11936662
> *No problem....
> 
> As far as the handshake, it takes skill, coordination, and endurance to master, many have passed away from doing it, and only a few will ever master it!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHATS CRACKN MIAMI


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

wet929 :wave: :wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 21 2008, 08:41 PM~11934084
> *anyone know a good shop 2 get suspension work done? needs shocks done anywhere down south. thanks
> 
> or if anyone installs shocks lmk i got da shocks already just no tools
> *


Import Auto Tech

Company:
Import Auto Tech

2175 W 73rd St

Hialeah, FL 33016-5552

(305) 822-0569

Speak to Chris. Great Mechanic that does great work and fair prices.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *JESUS......R.O*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
QUE BOLON.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 21 2008, 11:13 PM~11935262
> *SOME PIKS I FOUND ....
> 
> 
> ...



damn, they might know these guys











































:cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

:roflmao: yall ***** crazy


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning miami


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 07:51 AM~11938362
> *damn, they might know these guys
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya ****** stupid :rofl:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *DANNY305,* creepin cutty, sucio138

WUT UP FOOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:54 PM~11939529
> *MISTER ED, DANNY305, creepin cutty, sucio138
> 
> WUT UP FOOL
> *



hello yo did u see thepics lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 22 2008, 11:56 AM~11939548
> *hello yo did u see thepics lol
> *



WHICH ONES


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 22 2008, 08:20 AM~11937903
> *Import Auto Tech
> 
> Company:
> ...


good lookin out dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 09:51 AM~11938362
> *damn, they might know these guys
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I CAN;T STOP LAUGHING .. FUNNY AS SHIT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys getting prepared for this weekend? Should be a huge picnic.. Heard Carolina boys will be out there also


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Luis.. i wrote two articles today..

Tito and Brandy's..

I'm leaving Tito's as no club Affiliation..

I cant say Majestics.. because you all had different plaques..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 21 2008, 04:10 PM~11931336
> *lol some fucking cop seen me turning onto 12th ave from 68th and he busted a U to get me but I turned into checkers and went into the drive thru. he went around and stopped infront of the drivethru looking at me with an evil laugh like he was gonna pull me over. he drove off and then again came by another time again doing the same shit. then when I left the drive thru, I parked to eat in the car. when I was gonna leave I seen him parked across the street waiting for me so I snuck out the back of the parking lot.
> *



some bitch as cop did the same shit to me last wendsday at like 2 in the morning. i was on 68th street and he started following me since 12th ave and on 16th i pulled in to the U GAS and actually got off and everything to buy cigarettes and he followed me but kept going and when i was walking back to the car i see em pass by again and crosses the street and parks in the lil shopping center across the street. he parks in the middle as if hes gonna leave and turns his light off and waits for me ... so i take my sweet as time and pack in my cigarettes and light it up with all the patience in the world. and when i leave i drive past em and stare str8 at em and doesnt do shit and stays dere. fuckin bitch as cops think your supposed to be scared of them just cause they cops n shit. *FUCK HIALEAH COPS!!!!!*


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 09:51 AM~11938362
> *damn, they might know these guys
> 
> 
> ...



are them ****** gonna kill klepto ??? :0 :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

lol fucking Hialeah cops are hilarious


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *Evelitog*, Miami305Rida, Euro2low

:uh: :uh:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

im tired as hell...

does anyone know where i can get aluminum, i need a piece 2.5"x6" about 1/4" thick


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 02:08 PM~11940702
> *im tired as hell...
> 
> does anyone know where i can get aluminum, i need a piece 2.5"x6" about 1/4" thick
> *



C n R metals ? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This is why people shouldnt drive the Volkswagon Bug..

This was once a Bug..

4 people died in this..

If you look close at the interior.. you can see the drivers credit card.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 03:11 PM~11940722
> *C n R metals ? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


wheres that at?
do they sell small quantities?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 22 2008, 02:14 PM~11940753
> *This is why people shouldnt drive the Volkswagon Bug..
> 
> This was once a Bug..
> ...


holy shit...and my wife wants one :uh: how did it happen?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

From what i heard.. Drunk driving.. Four college girls leaving a club in Tampa


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 02:16 PM~11940768
> *wheres that at?
> do they sell small quantities?
> *



from what i remember they sell you w.e you want it aint like some places that only sell you like a certain amount and up. they also have cut out pieces n shit. 

to get there you go up okeechobee . past pink pussy cat ( i think thats 20th st ) all the way down til you C n R Metals to your left hand side. its before 27th ave.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 03:20 PM~11940807
> *from what i remember they sell you w.e you want it aint like some places that only sell you like a certain amount and up. they also have cut out pieces n shit.
> 
> to get there you go up okeechobee . past pink pussy cat ( i think thats 20th st ) all the way down til you C n R Metals to your left hand side. its before 27th ave.
> *


back that up bro!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 02:22 PM~11940828
> *back that up bro!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

find the number first and call and find out dont take the trip out there for nothin.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

C n R Metals

2991 NW North River Dr
Miami, FL 33142
(305) 634-2111
http://www.crmetals.net/

mothafuckas even got a website


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://www.crmetals.net/


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LOL THANKS MAN


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

Hours: Mon. - Fri. 7:30 am - 5:00 pm
Sat. 8:00 am - 1:00 pm

JUS INCASE SOME ONE ELSE NEEDS THIS INFO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: INKSTINCT003, I Drag A55, *Gold Rush Regal*, *creepin cutty*, g-body lowlow, *96' lincoln*, Euro2low, Capone-Designs
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2008, 02:32 PM~11940945
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INKSTINCT003, I Drag A55, Gold Rush Regal, creepin cutty, g-body lowlow, 96' lincoln, Euro2low, Capone-Designs
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2008, 03:32 PM~11940945
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INKSTINCT003, I Drag A55, Gold Rush Regal, creepin cutty, g-body lowlow, 96' lincoln, Euro2low, Capone-Designs
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I HONK AT U ON THE WAY HOME ALMOST EVERY DAY :biggrin: LMAO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 02:41 PM~11940463
> *are them ****** gonna kill klepto ??? :0  :0
> *



"That's Cleto daddy he's fly in any weather"

Chingo sold them out on a track so they took Cleto hostage. 




ay torta, I seen you on the side of palmetto hospital at the light. I was fishing in the canal...lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 02:34 PM~11940960
> *I HONK AT U ON THE WAY HOME ALMOST EVERY DAY  :biggrin:  LMAO
> *



someones prostituting ? :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 02:35 PM~11940967
> *"That's Cleto daddy he's fly in any weather"
> 
> Chingo sold them out on a track so they took Cleto hostage.
> ...



LMAOOO! fish anything ? and i thought it was KLEPTO.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 03:26 PM~11940877
> *http://www.crmetals.net/
> *



I think the guys name is Arturo or something like that.... look for him. he'll hook you up.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 03:35 PM~11940968
> *someones prostituting ? :0
> *


MORE LIKE EATING SHIT NOT WORKING LMAO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 03:36 PM~11940981
> *LMAOOO! fish anything ? and i thought it was KLEPTO.
> *



I caught a small peacock but that's all.....lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 03:36 PM~11940984
> *I think the guys name is Arturo or something like that.... look for him. he'll hook you up.
> *


U SURE?

i don't wanna walk in there like an idiot asking for some guy that never worked ther lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 02:37 PM~11940996
> *I caught a small peacock but that's all.....lol
> *


lol.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 03:37 PM~11941001
> *U SURE?
> 
> i don't wanna walk in there like an idiot asking for some guy that never worked ther lol :biggrin:
> *



just look for him... see if it says it on his shirt.... the dude hooks it up!!! and I mean hook up!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 03:35 PM~11940967
> *"That's Cleto daddy he's fly in any weather"
> 
> Chingo sold them out on a track so they took Cleto hostage.
> ay torta, I seen you on the side of palmetto hospital at the light. I was fishing in the canal...lol*


how the hell does anyone in freshwater catch anything?? i swear my girlfriends lake has thses huge like 14" large mouth bass and i've tried everything and only caught one BY ACCIDENT!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 02:39 PM~11941017
> *just look for him... see if it says it on his shirt.... the dude hooks it up!!! and I mean hook up!
> *



thanks for letting me know .. years later ! :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 03:36 PM~11940981
> *LMAOOO! fish anything ? and i thought it was KLEPTO.
> *



I think I would know.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11941017
> *just look for him... see if it says it on his shirt.... the dude hooks it up!!! and I mean hook up!
> *


  back that up


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 02:40 PM~11941025
> *I think I would know.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 03:40 PM~11941020
> *how the hell does anyone in freshwater catch anything?? i swear my girlfriends lake has thses huge like 14" large mouth bass and i've tried everything and only caught one BY ACCIDENT!!
> *



Huge???? That's tiny!!!! step yo game up!!!!!





lol nah, that is small.... but go buy yourself some "Culprit Red Shad" worms at*** walmart.... or "Culprit Tequila" worms..... hook them up using a "texas rig"...... u should catch.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11941041
> *Huge???? That's tiny!!!! step yo game up!!!!!
> lol nah, that is small.... but go buy yourself some "Culprit Red Shad" worms at*** walmart.... or "Culprit Tequila" worms..... hook them up using a "texas rig"...... u should catch.
> *


wait i just pulled out a rule....my estimates are off lol they must be atleast no lie about 20" and fat like a heffer....

i'm try those worms out this weekend, any time in the day any good? :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: creepin cutty, *MAAANDO*, 96' lincoln, -CAROL CITY-, *Euro2low, DOUBLE-O,* I Drag A55, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Made You A Hater, Gold Rush Regal


:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 03:46 PM~11941076
> *wait i just pulled out a rule....my estimates are off lol they must be atleast no lie about 20" and fat like a heffer....
> 
> i'm try those worms out this weekend, any time in the day any good?  :cheesy:
> *



best times are sun up and sun down.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2008, 12:48 PM~11941094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 03:40 PM~11941022
> *thanks for letting me know .. years later !  :uh:  :uh:
> *



no problem.  



even though I wasn't letting you know. you just so happened to read what I was writing to some one else. ol' nosy ass mofo.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 03:49 PM~11941113
> *best times are sun up and sun down.
> *


early in the morning and when the sun sets?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 22 2008, 02:52 PM~11941140
> *no problem.
> even though I wasn't letting you know. you just so happened to read what I was writing to some one else. ol' nosy ass mofo.
> *



fuckk off! :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 03:55 PM~11941164
> *early in the morning and when the sun sets?
> *


correct.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh shit drama lol


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11941235
> *oh shit drama lol
> *



where ?? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11941262
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2 :twak:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 22 2008, 04:10 PM~11941327
> *tRiCk oR tReAt 2 :twak:
> *


lol, marica!


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 03:02 PM~11940642
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, Evelitog, Miami305Rida, Euro2low
> 
> ...


Que Bola Bitch ! ! !


----------



## streetdesirez (Aug 15, 2008)

*You guys asked for it and now we bring to you the
NEW MIAMI-DADE CUSTOM CAR AND MOTORCYCLE HANGOUT!!
WE WELCOME EVERYONE TO COME OUT!!
IF YOU DRIVE LOWRIDERS, DONKS, TUNERS, LUXURYS, EXOTICS, CHOPPERS, SPORTBIKES, TRUCKS, ANYTHING CUSTOM WITH WHEELS THAT PEOPLE DESIREE TO HAVE FOR THIER OWN.
COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE HANGOUT!!
WE WILL BE BROADCASTING UFC 90 INSIDE THE BAR AND ON A PROJECTION SCREEN OUTSIDE THE BAR FOR FREE
FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT OUR WEBSITE OR CALL 1-800-763-9210​*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 21 2008, 05:34 PM~11931546
> *93 fleetwood for sale askin 1,500 obo!  or possibly a trade 4 a daily
> Located In South West Area
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

2 LEGAL PLACES TO COME HANG OUT AND HAVE FUN SHOW OFF YOUR CARS/BIKES/& TRUCKS

COME SHOW UR SUPPORT

SATURDAY NIGHT

COME CHILL WITH US IN DORAL AND WATCH THE UFC FIGHT AND SHOW OFF UR RIDE AT THE SAME TIME











SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

want some feed back...good or bad.

testing out some color schemes on these rims....gonna go with a black n red combo. just not 1005 sure which way. so i tried this 1st.

1/2 lip chrome & red
nipples red
spokes and hub black
chrome kncok off with black eagle decal in center.

if i keep this pattern i might change the back nipples to black.

ALSO there was no prepping on these rims thats y they look a lil shitty. the rims were painted white and cracking, with rust. all i did was primer over and paint. when i do the real deal on my rims all prep and paint will be done right. thse are just test runs :biggrin:


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Oct 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11932551
> *STUFF FOR SALE AND TAKING OFFERS I NEED THE CASH!!!!!!!
> 
> BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TANK SETUP W/ SHOWTIME BLOCK W/ FITTING &CHECK VALVE TO Y BLOCK , WITH 2 NEW PUMP HEADS NEVER USED
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 21 2008, 11:13 PM~11935262
> *SOME PIKS I FOUND ....
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! YA'LL WILDIN !!
HILARIOUS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 21 2008, 11:13 PM~11935262
> *SOME PIKS I FOUND ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11942911
> *want some feed back...good or bad.
> 
> testing out some color schemes on these rims....gonna go with a black n red combo. just not 1005 sure which way. so i tried this 1st.
> ...



looks good frank. but i think doing da hub red would set the difference in colors off. :thumbsup:


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

i need a set of 20 inch wheels for a 65 impala anybody got any  post them up


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 22 2008, 07:18 PM~11943309
> *looks good frank. but  i think doing da hub red would set the difference in colors off. :thumbsup:
> *


i was thinkin that at 1st but then i thought bout taping each spoke one by one to paint the hub a different color than the spokes....MISSION :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugador63777_@Oct 22 2008, 07:20 PM~11943330
> *i need a set of 20 inch wheels for a 65 impala anybody got any    post them up
> *


no no 13 :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 22 2008, 06:28 PM~11943416
> *i was thinkin that at 1st but then i thought bout taping each spoke one by one to paint the hub a different color than the spokes....MISSION  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

I NEED A FUCKIN BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 22 2008, 04:16 PM~11943287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 22 2008, 07:16 PM~11943287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



vatos loco lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11944623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 22 2008, 06:16 PM~11943287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: I LUV THAT MOVIE....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I posted these in the Carolina Fest.. Because thats where i shot this event.. 

I am going to post it here as well.. so you guys see the competition =D

This is the Cinco De Mayo show i shot in North Carolina.. The coverage was printed a couple months ago in Lowrider..

These are some of the photos they didnt use..

Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright guys.. thats it.. Enjoy


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 22 2008, 10:20 PM~11945620
> *Cinco De Mayo
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a 3 for yo ass!!!! :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 22 2008, 10:25 PM~11945690
> *Alright guys.. thats it.. Enjoy
> *


 :thumbsup: nice ones


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i found my role model i wanna be just like him lol   :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2008, 07:44 AM~11937638
> *Wassup Large? Got a price on them parts for me?
> *



I'll get with ya tommrow, I had to close for a few days while the renovate the shop, so I just stayed away. Wanna make sure of what I have for ya...Sorry about the wait


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 23 2008, 02:29 AM~11948558
> *I'll get with ya tommrow, I had to close for a few days while the renovate the shop, so I just stayed away. Wanna make sure of what I have for ya...Sorry about the wait
> *


Its all good bro. I'm always around your shop so let me know wassup. The frame is coming off the 64 Saturday.  So no rush here. Just wanted to make sure you hadn't forgot. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

SUP MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Oct 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11932551
> *STUFF FOR SALE AND TAKING OFFERS I NEED THE CASH!!!!!!!
> 
> BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TANK SETUP W/ SHOWTIME BLOCK W/ FITTING &CHECK VALVE TO Y BLOCK , WITH 2 NEW PUMP HEADS NEVER USED
> ...


I know someone needs some of this stuff


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, ghettocomission, CALVIN, Euro2low
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn miami's dead today


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IM GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NITE HERE AT THE HANGOUT. BUT THE PEOPLE WITH THE HEINEKENS( AND I KNOW WHO YOU ARE) FORGOT LIKE A WHOLE 12 PACK IN THE PARKING LOT. OR MORE. PEOPLE FROM THE SHOPPING HERE HIT ME UP FOR THAT SHIT. THATS FUCKED UP. THERES ALOT OF BIG ASS GARBAGE CANS IN THE PLAZA FOR YOU TO THROW THE BOTTLES IN. THIS IS A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL. LETS NOT FUCK IT UP WITH THE BOTTLES ALL OVER THE FLOOR


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2008, 12:48 PM~11950983
> *IM GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NITE HERE AT THE HANGOUT. BUT THE PEOPLE WITH THE HEINEKENS( AND I KNOW WHO YOU ARE)  FORGOT LIKE A WHOLE 12 PACK IN THE PARKING LOT. OR MORE. PEOPLE FROM THE SHOPPING HERE HIT ME UP FOR THAT SHIT.  THATS FUCKED UP. THERES ALOT OF BIG ASS GARBAGE CANS IN THE PLAZA FOR YOU TO THROW THE BOTTLES IN. THIS IS A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL. LETS NOT FUCK IT UP WITH THE BOTTLES ALL OVER THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks, its rare that you can find a place to chill and not get ran off


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mornin Miami


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2008, 09:49 AM~11951005
> *that sucks, its rare that you can find a place to chill and not get ran off
> *


YEAH TELL ME ABOUT IT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

You know whats not cool? When people dont take care of shit they didnt pay for.  Thats not cool.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thought id throw em in here also. (since i rather sell em local)
my arms 4sale
these arms are done nice, doesnt need much to send to chrome. the energy suspension bushing are still perfect.there extended 3" (YES I KNOW THEY ARE BIG ARMS, BLAH BLAH IF U DONT LIKE EM PLEASE DO NOT POST IN HERE) THANX make me some offers


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FUCQH8RS, DOUBLE-O, Lac-of-Respect

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2008, 11:48 AM~11950983
> *IM GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NITE HERE AT THE HANGOUT. BUT THE PEOPLE WITH THE HEINEKENS( AND I KNOW WHO YOU ARE)  FORGOT LIKE A WHOLE 12 PACK IN THE PARKING LOT. OR MORE. PEOPLE FROM THE SHOPPING HERE HIT ME UP FOR THAT SHIT.  THATS FUCKED UP. THERES ALOT OF BIG ASS GARBAGE CANS IN THE PLAZA FOR YOU TO THROW THE BOTTLES IN. THIS IS A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL. LETS NOT FUCK IT UP WITH THE BOTTLES ALL OVER THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN IF IT WAS GREY GOOSE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

5 Members: MAAANDO, WhiteChocolate, PUSHIN 14s, *sucio138, INKSTINCT003*

hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2008, 12:10 PM~11951237
> *thought id throw em in here also. (since i rather sell em local)
> my arms 4sale
> these arms are done nice, doesnt need much to send to chrome. the energy suspension bushing are still perfect.there extended 3" (YES I KNOW THEY ARE BIG ARMS, BLAH BLAH IF U DONT LIKE EM PLEASE DO NOT POST IN HERE) THANX make me some offers
> ...


Is that why your car has that Pit bull stance? Your curent arms are also 3 inch extended?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: creepin cutty, *~RoLl1NReGaL~, MAAANDO*, sneekone, BIG L.A, -CAROL CITY-, JESUS......R.O, PUSHIN 14s, *sucio138, Euro2low*


WHATS GOOD HOMIES?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

11 Members: MAAANDO, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*, sneekone, LocoMC85SS, BIG L.A, -CAROL CITY-, *JESUS......R.O, creepin cutty,* PUSHIN 14s, sucio138, Euro2low

:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 01:44 PM~11951630
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: creepin cutty, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, MAAANDO, sneekone, BIG L.A, -CAROL CITY-, JESUS......R.O, PUSHIN 14s, sucio138, Euro2low
> WHATS GOOD HOMIES?
> *


Chillin bro.... excited abt this weekend.  Gonna do some GRINDIN!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

INKSTINCT003
ALWAYS CHILLING IN THE PARKING LOT AROUND 5:45...LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2008, 12:48 PM~11950983
> *IM GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NITE HERE AT THE HANGOUT. BUT THE PEOPLE WITH THE HEINEKENS( AND I KNOW WHO YOU ARE)  FORGOT LIKE A WHOLE 12 PACK IN THE PARKING LOT. OR MORE. PEOPLE FROM THE SHOPPING HERE HIT ME UP FOR THAT SHIT.  THATS FUCKED UP. THERES ALOT OF BIG ASS GARBAGE CANS IN THE PLAZA FOR YOU TO THROW THE BOTTLES IN. THIS IS A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL. LETS NOT FUCK IT UP WITH THE BOTTLES ALL OVER THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


fucked up :uh:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn i gotta start heading out to the hang out


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

whats good trick or treat2


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 23 2008, 01:49 PM~11951684
> *fucked up  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up evil


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

gunna b gettin cut up soon. was good miami!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 10:48 AM~11951675
> *INKSTINCT003
> ALWAYS CHILLING IN THE PARKING LOT AROUND 5:45...LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 23 2008, 01:58 PM~11951782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your cuttin more? :0 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Oct 23 2008, 02:04 PM~11951861
> *your cuttin more?  :0  :0
> *


  HE'S FUCKIN LOW LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *PINK86REGAL*, creepin cutty, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, ghettocomission, backbumpercaprice, str8lows

bro where were u lastnite?

i brought da game lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 23 2008, 10:42 AM~11951612
> *Is that why your car has that Pit bull stance? Your curent arms are also 3 inch extended?
> *


those are the arms from my car (pitbull stance)








i have other ones 1.5" that went with the car. now that the car is gone i dont got use for these.... make offers anyone


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 23 2008, 11:13 AM~11951958
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, PINK86REGAL, creepin cutty, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, ghettocomission, backbumpercaprice, str8lows
> 
> ...


lol damn ni99a i didnt know u got it.i dont go to the hangouts evry week back t back thats y. imma pm u my # so i can get it.


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2008, 01:14 PM~11951974
> *those are the arms from  my car (pitbull stance)
> 
> 
> ...


 whats my cut out of that since i made you those arms ???


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2008, 12:48 PM~11950983
> *IM GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NITE HERE AT THE HANGOUT. BUT THE PEOPLE WITH THE HEINEKENS( AND I KNOW WHO YOU ARE)  FORGOT LIKE A WHOLE 12 PACK IN THE PARKING LOT. OR MORE. PEOPLE FROM THE SHOPPING HERE HIT ME UP FOR THAT SHIT.  THATS FUCKED UP. THERES ALOT OF BIG ASS GARBAGE CANS IN THE PLAZA FOR YOU TO THROW THE BOTTLES IN. THIS IS A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL. LETS NOT FUCK IT UP WITH THE BOTTLES ALL OVER THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM..THATS FUCKED UP.... JORGE'S CRAZY ASS!! AND THE DUDES WIT THE PURPLE TRUCK.....WONDER IF THEY MADE IT HOME SAFE..... 

THE DUDES WIT THE PURPLE TRUCK THAT WE WERE STANDING NEXT TO DROVE FUCKED UP AND I HEARD HE GOT PULLED OVER...

ANYONE HEARD FROM HIM??


DAM DRE, U WANT ME TO GO HELP U CLEAN UP, DAWG????
LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 02:47 PM~11952234
> *DAMMM..THATS FUCKED UP....  JORGE'S CRAZY ASS!! AND THE DUDES WIT THE PURPLE TRUCK.....WONDER IF THEY MADE IT HOME SAFE.....
> 
> THE DUDES WIT THE PURPLE TRUCK THAT WE WERE STANDING NEXT TO DROVE FUCKED UP AND I HEARD HE GOT PULLED OVER...
> ...


hows the rebuild goin?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 02:50 PM~11952259
> *hows the rebuild goin?
> *


SO SO.... :uh: 

IM SOPPUSED TO BE GETTING SOME PARTS TODAY!


BUT I NEED A FRONT CLIP/HEADER !!!! ANYBODY GOTS ONE FOR A 85 REGAL????

AFTER I OUT THE PARTS ON , THEN MO'S GONNA REPLACE MY A-ARM AND BALL JOINT.....

NEXT STOP AFTER THAT??? THE PAINT SHOP!!! :biggrin: 
YES, YA'LL....IMA GET A NEW PAINT JOB "DONE THE RIGHT" WAY!
LMAO
HOPEFULLY.....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 02:53 PM~11952283
> *SO  SO.... :uh:
> 
> IM SOPPUSED TO BE GETTING SOME PARTS TODAY!
> ...


you trying ebay?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 22 2008, 08:07 PM~11943912
> *I NEED A FUCKIN BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO....
U A TRIP!!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, creepin cutty, *Euro2low*, BUBBA-D, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, hialeah305boyz

:wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

whats going on this saturday night? anything good?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 02:56 PM~11952315
> *you trying ebay?
> *


EBAY??? FOR THE FRONT CLIP/HEADER?? YEAH... BUT TOO EXPENSIVE...LIKE $250. 
FUCK DAT... I'LL TRY TO FIND ONE LOCAL..I GOT SUM PEOPLES I CAN ASK////


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 23 2008, 02:58 PM~11952338
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, creepin cutty, Euro2low, BUBBA-D, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, hialeah305boyz
> 
> ...


WASSUP!! I SEEN YA LAST NITE!
BUT U WAS KINDA* BUSY*.....LOL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 03:02 PM~11952387
> *WASSUP!! I SEEN YA LAST NITE!
> BUT U WAS KINDA* BUSY*.....LOL
> 
> *



you were there...i didnt see you? i woulda said wutz up?!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

hey everyone...check out sidewayz hobby...they got 4 eletric motors(like the radio shack one) for like 7$ plus tx..FOR ALL FOUR!!!!!
they got a bunch of rims and carpet and model sets...Sidewayz really comin up...check them out and tell them frankii sent you!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH, you should build a model regal like yours!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 12:01 PM~11952373
> *EBAY??? FOR THE FRONT CLIP/HEADER?? YEAH... BUT TOO EXPENSIVE...LIKE $250.
> FUCK DAT... I'LL TRY TO FIND ONE LOCAL..I GOT SUM PEOPLES I CAN ASK////
> *


damn u want it for free? :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/sidewayzhobbies


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:24 PM~11952636
> *damn u want it for free? :biggrin:
> *


  
gotta paid the Cost to be the BOSS! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 12:26 PM~11952648
> *
> gotta paid the Cost to be the BOSS! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: precisely


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 03:15 PM~11952536
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, you should build a model regal like yours!!
> *


A LIL MODEL CAR?? I ALREADY HAVE ONE!!! IT HAS SPOKES THOUGH CUZ I USED TO HAVE SPOKES BEFORE I HAD THE BIG RIMS....

IMA SEE IF I HAVE A PIC.....

MY EX IS AN EXPERT AT CUSTOMIZING LIL MODEL CARS.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

7 Members: Chulow, LANNGA305, Lady2-Face '64


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 03:32 PM~11952714
> *A LIL MODEL CAR?? I ALREADY HAVE ONE!!! IT HAS SPOKES THOUGH CUZ I USED TO HAVE SPOKES BEFORE I HAD THE BIG RIMS....
> 
> IMA SEE IF I HAVE A PIC.....
> ...


You should throw it on the floor to hit the front like your car....wow i'm a dick! lol :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:24 PM~11952636
> *damn u want it for free? :biggrin:
> *


DAMM U ALWAYS GOTTA SAY SUM FUCK SHIT, DAWG..

NOT FREE BUT FOR ALOT FUCKIN LESS THAT 200BUCKS!!!

DAM.IF U GOT SO MUCH MONEY HOWBOUT U FINISH BUILDING UR CAR BEFORE U HAVE SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY BOUT ME DAWG


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 03:33 PM~11952726
> *7 Members: Chulow, LANNGA305, Lady2-Face '64
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 03:35 PM~11952757
> *You should throw it on the floor to hit the front like your car....wow i'm a dick! lol :biggrin:
> *


??? WAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WIT U??? U MUST BE HIGH ON CRACK"


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol  jus fuckin wit u...i'm bored as fuck


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 03:39 PM~11952811
> *lol  jus fuckin wit u...i'm bored as fuck
> *


WELL THAT WASNT FUNNY.

U NEED TO STOP SMOKIN ROCKS *****....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 03:15 PM~11952536
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, you should build a model regal like yours!!
> *


WELL, HERES A PIC OF THE MODEL CAR..... WEN I USED TO HAVE BEIGE INTERIOR AND THE DAYTONS....


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1982-1983-R...emZ160085106014


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 12:35 PM~11952757
> *You should throw it on the floor to hit the front like your car....wow i'm a dick! lol :biggrin:
> *


hell naw thats fuk up :rofl: :nosad:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...d=p4506.c0.m245

sloppy, but bad!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 12:42 PM~11952845
> *WELL, HERES A PIC OF THE MODEL CAR..... WEN I USED TO HAVE BEIGE INTERIOR AND THE DAYTONS....
> 
> 
> ...


ill look better on 13`s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 03:44 PM~11952879
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1982-1983-R...emZ160085106014
> *


WOW!! FOR UNDER $200.!!!
U MIGHT BE AN ASSHOLE BUT ATLEAST U KNOW HOW TO SEARCH THE INTERNET.
:uh: 
LOL.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 12:01 PM~11952372
> *whats going on this saturday night? anything good?
> *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 03:50 PM~11952955
> *WOW!! FOR UNDER $200.!!!
> U MIGHT BE AN ASSHOLE BUT ATLEAST U KNOW HOW TO SEARCH THE INTERNET.
> :uh:
> ...


oh now your fucked....i found a brand new grill for 30$, and i aint gonna show u..... :0 lmao


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 23 2008, 03:50 PM~11952953
> *ill look better on 13`s :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW.... IM WAITING FOR MY EARLY CHRISTAMS PRESENT!!!
SUM 13'S WIT THE TIRES N THE WHITE WALLS. :biggrin: 

BETTA HURRY UP AND WRAP MY PRESENT KONG FU!!
LOL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11952961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U GOING?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11952968
> *oh now your fucked....i found a brand new grill for 30$, and i aint gonna show u..... :0 lmao
> *


I STILL HAVE MY GRILL......HOWS THE ONE U HAVE... IS IT CUSTOM?????
IF NOT, THEN I DONT WANT IT...CUZ I COULD JUST USE MINES....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 12:52 PM~11952979
> *I KNOW.... IM WAITING FOR MY EARLY CHRISTAMS PRESENT!!!
> SUM 13'S WIT THE TIRES N THE WHITE WALLS. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


wen i get ma new ones ill give u the ones i have


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

GOD'S SON IS BEING PHOTOCHOPPED


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 03:54 PM~11952997
> *I STILL HAVE MY GRILL......HOWS THE ONE U HAVE... IS IT CUSTOM?????
> IF NOT, THEN I DONT WANT IT...CUZ I COULD JUST USE MINES....
> *


YEAH, TRIPLE CHROME PLATED AND IN THE MIDDLE IT SAYS
"THE BOSS" BUT I AINT EVEN GONNA SHOW YOU BECUASE YOU BEIN MEAN :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 03:55 PM~11953021
> *YEAH, TRIPLE CHROME PLATED AND IN THE MIDDLE IT SAYS
> "THE BOSS" BUT I AINT EVEN GONNA SHOW YOU BECUASE YOU BEIN MEAN :biggrin:
> *


HA HA HA...IN THE MIDDLE IT SAYS "BOSS" HUH???
POST A PIC SO I CAN SEE....

***** I AINT STUPID.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 23 2008, 12:51 PM~11952961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE THERE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 03:57 PM~11953051
> *HA HA HA...IN THE MIDDLE IT SAYS "BOSS" HUH???
> POST A PIC SO I CAN SEE....
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NA JUS FUCKIN WIT U...U WOULD LIKE THAT HUH??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 03:59 PM~11953070
> *:biggrin: NA JUS FUCKIN WIT U...U WOULD LIKE THAT HUH??
> *


SOUND NICE...

U DUMB THOUGH..... LAY OFF THE ROCKS!!! THEY NOT DOING U ANY GOOD! :loco: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 12:53 PM~11952981
> *U GOING?
> *


most likely


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2008, 12:58 PM~11953061
> *ILL BE THERE
> *


in that case i'll bring the monte out there so you can see it  .


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WAT U THINK DRE??? U STILL WANT THEM????


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11952961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Worth the ride from West Palm Beach? saturdays my night off


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 23 2008, 01:04 PM~11953115
> *in that case i'll bring the monte out there so you can see it   .
> *


NICE. MINE IS ALMOST OUT. JUST HAVE TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

was good miami


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 23 2008, 10:54 AM~11951732
> *wut up evil
> *


whats good hommie ,hows the regal coming along


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, ROLLIN LaCrosse
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Dre, wut up Boss... wut time you left last night...i got there round 11 n you were gone already...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 23 2008, 03:31 PM~11953466
> *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, ROLLIN LaCrosse
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :werd: :werd: lol


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe+Oct 23 2008, 04:31 PM~11953466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wut it do oye oscar where in downtown you seen da car at?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Oct 23 2008, 03:35 PM~11953518
> *lol wut it do oye oscar where in downtown you seen da car at?
> *


IT WAS PARKED IN FRONT OF BAYSIDE IN DAT PARKING LOT


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 23 2008, 04:37 PM~11953538
> *IT WAS PARKED IN FRONT OF BAYSIDE IN DAT PARKING LOT
> *


4sho 4sho i cant wait till my shyt comes back out :biggrin: i wanna catch him lol


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 23 2008, 03:34 PM~11953506
> *:werd:  :werd: lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 23 2008, 01:32 PM~11953477
> *Dre, wut up Boss... wut time you left last night...i got there round 11 n you were gone already...
> *


YEAH, THE WIFEY WAS FEELING TIRED.
WHERE CAN I GET SOME TIRES 13 INCH. PEPBOYS AINT SELLING THEM NO MORE. THEY HAD EM FOR 20 BUCK EACH.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 23 2008, 03:14 PM~11953263
> *22"S 180 SPOKES UP FOR TRADE FOR SOME 14'S....... LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


22x8 or 9.5?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 23 2008, 03:54 PM~11953717
> *22x8 or 9.5?
> *


22x8


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 04:05 PM~11953136
> *WAT U THINK DRE??? U STILL WANT THEM????
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with that old ass ugly duckling front. Looks like buddy might have done you a favor. now you can upgrade to the real shit........ That front only looks good with a house grill otherwise, that's caca papa.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh shiz

http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=302588


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hialeah305boyz_@Oct 23 2008, 11:30 AM~11952118
> *whats my cut out of that since i made you those arms ???
> *


maybe 20buks?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS GOOD MIAMI


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2008, 06:09 PM~11955164
> *maybe 20buks?
> *


20 bucks ?? for all that labor dam that sucks


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 23 2008, 12:38 PM~11952785
> *DAMM U ALWAYS GOTTA SAY SUM FUCK SHIT, DAWG..
> 
> NOT FREE BUT FOR ALOT FUCKIN LESS THAT 200BUCKS!!!
> ...


I SAID something NEGATIVE about you or your car :nono:? R u serious :uh:? FYI my car is being done and done RIGHT and im in no rush to finish it , and money is not an issue, but my priority is !


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2008, 03:47 PM~11953637
> *YEAH, THE WIFEY WAS FEELING TIRED.
> WHERE CAN I GET SOME TIRES 13 INCH.  PEPBOYS AINT SELLING THEM NO MORE. THEY HAD EM FOR 20 BUCK EACH.
> *



ill let u kno if i can still get dem for $12 a pc. i aint talked 2 da ***** in a min. but ill holla at him ill let u kno tomorrow dawg


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CADILLAC D, Chulow, Euro2low, MISTER ED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny.. you took my photo off your Avatar.. you suck..lol


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 23 2008, 09:21 PM~11956282
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: CADILLAC D, Chulow, Euro2low, MISTER ED
> 
> ...


 :wave: : :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11956500
> *:wave:  : :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 23 2008, 06:37 PM~11956439
> *Danny.. you took my photo off your Avatar.. you suck..lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 23 2008, 06:08 PM~11956174
> *ill let u kno if i can still get dem for $12 a pc. i aint talked 2 da ***** in a min. but ill holla at him ill let u kno tomorrow dawg
> *


OH FO SHO BRO THANKS. PM ME THE INFO


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11956282
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: CADILLAC D, Chulow, Euro2low, MISTER ED
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 23 2008, 04:28 PM~11953424
> *whats good hommie ,hows the regal coming along
> *


gettin there jus doin the final shit brfore primer :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :around: *NOW!!! **








:tears: :tears:  Go Cut your veins now!!  :tears: :tears:*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2008, 04:47 PM~11953637
> *YEAH, THE WIFEY WAS FEELING TIRED.
> WHERE CAN I GET SOME TIRES 13 INCH.  PEPBOYS AINT SELLING THEM NO MORE. THEY HAD EM FOR 20 BUCK EACH.
> *



i ride firestone... $55 bucks though...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 24 2008, 01:53 AM~11959184
> *i ride firestone... $55 bucks though...
> *


walmart had em for about 20 bucks too..... 95ranger got some nice ones for 20 something somewhere.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good Morning Miami!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Oct 23 2008, 11:55 PM~11958720
> *:roflmao:  :around: NOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*


DAMN O DOGG I WOULD HATE TO BE THAT PERSON............. :biggrin:*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:55 PM~11958720
> *:roflmao:  :around: NOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
yo ***** this psycho dat shit looking raw ass fuck u coming up let a chico in on wat u doin cus, naw real talk dat 442 looking hard.*


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Oct 23 2008, 09:49 PM~11956565
> *:twak:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: viva colombia!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

GOODMORINING HOMIES


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

My Boys Selling His Acura CL hes asking 5k for it...Has Candy Paint w/ paterns labo doors air bag suspension interior fully done..system..


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

2 LEGAL PLACES TO COME HANG OUT AND HAVE FUN SHOW OFF YOUR CARS/BIKES/& TRUCKS

COME SHOW UR SUPPORT

SATURDAY NIGHT

COME CHILL WITH US IN DORAL AND WATCH THE UFC FIGHT AND SHOW OFF UR RIDE AT THE SAME TIME











SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 24 2008, 10:02 AM~11960494
> *My Boys Selling His Acura CL hes asking 5k for it...Has Candy Paint w/ paterns labo doors air bag suspension interior fully done..system..
> 
> 
> ...


i remeber this car from back like 5 years ago it still looks good


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

WHAT UP MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:55 PM~11958720
> *:roflmao:  :around: NOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
uffin:*


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

what up miami uffin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

IF any-1 needs music for a party or any event hit me up....got a nice set up that will keep the party goin...even got kareoke for all u drunks that think u can sing.... :biggrin: :biggrin: . my prices are good just hit me up...OR if any-1 wants to trade work 4 work...i'll dj ur party and u do whatever u do 4 me (airbrush, pinstriping, welding...etc...) just holla


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up miami


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats happenin miami?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

87' BUICK REGAL 4/s AGAIN... Y U ASK, BEFORE AND AFTER PIC WILL TELL U THE REASON. THE REAR LIGHTS ARE 80' LIGHTS THE ENGINE IS STOCK, I WAS TOLD THAT THE BLOWER WAS NEW... NEW ENGINE MOUNTS CAR IS REINFORCED FRT TO BCK, 8 FRT & 16 BCK, HAS CHAINS AND THE BRIDGE, A.ARMS NEED TO BE RE-EXTENTED THE EARS ARE BENT AS U CAN SEE... STR-8 UP I'LL SHOW U THE CAR B/4 U BUY SO U CAN SEE HER UP CLOSE OR UNLESS U OUT OF STATE THEN U HAVE TO GO OFF OF PICS...WILLING TO TRADE 4 SOMETHING UNCUT OR LET ME C WHACHA GOT... 3500.00 OBO!!!!!! 7864470197 Q! THE PUMPS /BATTERIES R NOT INCLUDED WITH THE CAR.

B/4 PICS... WHEN THE CAR WAS JUST BUILT CLEAN AND NOTHING WRONG WITH HER EVERYTHING WORKED, NO ENGINE PROBLEMS A/C WORKED... JUST BEAUTIFUL!

























































THE AFTER PICS WHEN I GOT THE CAR BACK...
THE OUTSIDE BODY IS STILL INTACT... CRACKED REAR FILLERS CAUSE OF CONSTANT 3 WHEELING, THE ENGINE STILL RUNS STRONG SHE JUST NEED A REPLACEMENT POWER STEERING PULLEY AND THE A/C NEED CHARGING...
























THE SETUP WAS VERY CLEAN... AS U CAN SEE THE MIRRORS WERE REMOVED 4 WHAT REASON I DONT KNOW...









THE CARPET WAS PULLED UP A FEW DAY LATER Y IDK. THE SEATS ARE STILL PRETTY CLEAN AFTER I CLEANED THEM.

































THE CAR ISNT THE SAME AS B/4... NEVER SELL YOUR LOWRIDER TO SOMEONE WHO WILL NOT TAKE CARE OF IT ATLEAST IN THE FIRST 1 OR 2 WKS... OF OWNING IT.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 23 2008, 12:51 PM~11952961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is any one ryding out tommorow to this hang out


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 16 2008, 05:35 PM~11882988
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BICTH BETTA HAVE MY MONEY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

your ass must hurt ... looks like you got fucked!!!
but why did you buy it back you had the linc





> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 24 2008, 11:53 AM~11961406
> *87' BUICK REGAL 4/s AGAIN... Y U ASK, BEFORE AND AFTER PIC WILL TELL U THE REASON. THE REAR LIGHTS ARE 80' LIGHTS THE ENGINE IS STOCK, I WAS TOLD THAT THE BLOWER WAS NEW... NEW ENGINE MOUNTS CAR IS REINFORCED FRT TO BCK, 8 FRT & 16 BCK, HAS CHAINS AND THE BRIDGE, A.ARMS NEED TO BE RE-EXTENTED THE EARS ARE BENT AS U CAN SEE... STR-8 UP I'LL SHOW U THE CAR B/4 U BUY SO U CAN SEE HER UP CLOSE OR UNLESS U OUT OF STATE THEN U HAVE TO GO OFF OF PICS...WILLING TO TRADE 4 SOMETHING UNCUT OR LET ME C WHACHA GOT... 3500.00 OBO!!!!!! 7864470197 Q! THE PUMPS /BATTERIES R NOT INCLUDED WITH THE CAR.
> 
> B/4 PICS... WHEN THE CAR WAS JUST BUILT CLEAN AND NOTHING WRONG WITH HER EVERYTHING WORKED, NO ENGINE PROBLEMS A/C WORKED... JUST BEAUTIFUL!
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 24 2008, 10:19 AM~11962327
> *is any one ryding out tommorow to this hang out
> *


parking lot is too small and last time i went there was like 3 cars there


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 23 2008, 07:17 PM~11956882
> *gettin there jus doin the final shit brfore primer :biggrin:
> *


tight work good to see another low in the streets pretty soon  .....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 24 2008, 10:46 AM~11962641
> *parking lot is too small and last time i went there was like 3 cars there
> *


that's why everybody should go out there and fill up that small parking lot , i've been there before the parking lot is a decent size .


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2008, 09:14 PM~11904962
> *nothing but ass  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she's from Hollywood


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any1 have a ps3 4 sale...holla at me..dont really care bout gig size.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 24 2008, 08:53 AM~11961406
> *87' BUICK REGAL 4/s AGAIN... Y U ASK, BEFORE AND AFTER PIC WILL TELL U THE REASON. THE REAR LIGHTS ARE 80' LIGHTS THE ENGINE IS STOCK, I WAS TOLD THAT THE BLOWER WAS NEW... NEW ENGINE MOUNTS CAR IS REINFORCED FRT TO BCK, 8 FRT & 16 BCK, HAS CHAINS AND THE BRIDGE, A.ARMS NEED TO BE RE-EXTENTED THE EARS ARE BENT AS U CAN SEE... STR-8 UP I'LL SHOW U THE CAR B/4 U BUY SO U CAN SEE HER UP CLOSE OR UNLESS U OUT OF STATE THEN U HAVE TO GO OFF OF PICS...WILLING TO TRADE 4 SOMETHING UNCUT OR LET ME C WHACHA GOT... 3500.00 OBO!!!!!! 7864470197 Q! THE PUMPS /BATTERIES R NOT INCLUDED WITH THE CAR.
> 
> B/4 PICS... WHEN THE CAR WAS JUST BUILT CLEAN AND NOTHING WRONG WITH HER EVERYTHING WORKED, NO ENGINE PROBLEMS A/C WORKED... JUST BEAUTIFUL!
> ...


is not that i didnt take care of its that i had the MONEY to brake it nd fix nd i have the money 2 build 3 more lowriders


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 24 2008, 08:53 AM~11961406
> *87' BUICK REGAL 4/s AGAIN... Y U ASK, BEFORE AND AFTER PIC WILL TELL U THE REASON. THE REAR LIGHTS ARE 80' LIGHTS THE ENGINE IS STOCK, I WAS TOLD THAT THE BLOWER WAS NEW... NEW ENGINE MOUNTS CAR IS REINFORCED FRT TO BCK, 8 FRT & 16 BCK, HAS CHAINS AND THE BRIDGE, A.ARMS NEED TO BE RE-EXTENTED THE EARS ARE BENT AS U CAN SEE... STR-8 UP I'LL SHOW U THE CAR B/4 U BUY SO U CAN SEE HER UP CLOSE OR UNLESS U OUT OF STATE THEN U HAVE TO GO OFF OF PICS...WILLING TO TRADE 4 SOMETHING UNCUT OR LET ME C WHACHA GOT... 3500.00 OBO!!!!!! 7864470197 Q! THE PUMPS /BATTERIES R NOT INCLUDED WITH THE CAR.
> 
> B/4 PICS... WHEN THE CAR WAS JUST BUILT CLEAN AND NOTHING WRONG WITH HER EVERYTHING WORKED, NO ENGINE PROBLEMS A/C WORKED... JUST BEAUTIFUL!
> ...


this was REINFORCED FRT TO BCK in 3 days cuz i HVE THE MONEY TO DO THAT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 24 2008, 12:35 PM~11963542
> *this was REINFORCED FRT TO BCK in 3 days cuz i HVE THE MONEY TO DO THAT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DANMMMMM, CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG???? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11944623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Oct 24 2008, 12:48 PM~11963681
> *
> *


pasa,pasa :420:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 24 2008, 08:00 AM~11960951
> *2 LEGAL PLACES TO COME HANG OUT AND HAVE FUN SHOW OFF YOUR CARS/BIKES/& TRUCKS
> 
> COME SHOW UR SUPPORT
> ...


any one going?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 24 2008, 06:17 AM~11959849
> *walmart had em for about 20 bucks too..... 95ranger got some nice ones for 20 something somewhere.
> *



wit white walls???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 24 2008, 06:05 PM~11964864
> *wit white walls???
> *



yeah.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 24 2008, 06:08 PM~11964915
> *yeah.
> *



damn i need to go there then...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 24 2008, 03:35 PM~11963542
> *this was REINFORCED FRT TO BCK in 3 days cuz i HVE THE MONEY TO DO THAT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ay *****, that aint necessary...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

U GUYS WANT SOME WHERE TO HANG OUT AND SHOW OFF U RIDES WITH NO PROBLEM RIGHT?

I BEEN IN THE MIAMI CAR SCENE SINCE I WAS 14 NOW IM 24
I PULLED AWAY FROM IT CAUSE I NEEDED 
TO FOCUS ON OTHER THINGS IN MY LIFE BUT IM BACK AND BETWEEN ME AND A FEW OF THE OL SKOOL HOMIES THAT I USE TO RUN THE STREETS WITH IN THE PAST WE ARE MAKIN THIS HAPPEN FOR MIAMI

IN THE LAST COUPLE YEARS U SEE FEWER N FEWER CARS ON THE MIAMI STREETS 5 YEARS AGO WASNT LIKE THAT EVERY WHERE U LOOKED U SAW A CUSTOM CAR AND IM TALKIN LO LOWS AND ALL KINDS OF CHEVYS N TRUCKS

NO 1 RIDES OUT NO MORE

I ALSO UNDERSTAND GAS IS TO EXPENSIVE JUST TO GO CRUISE BUT NOW MY SELF AND A FEW FRIENDS ARE GIVING YOU THEE OPP TO TO HANG OUT LEGALLY AND FOR FREE

WITH A LIVE DJ AND A PLUS THIS SATURDAY WE WILL BE PLAYIN (FOR FREE) THE UFC FIGHT 

SO COME AND SUPPORT THE MIAMI CAR SCENE AND CAR CULTURE

THE PARKING LOT IS HUGE I DONT KNOW WAT HOME BOY WAS TALKIN ABOUT HERES A PICTURE OF IT











AND WE GOT THE WHOLE THING TO US

SO ON THAT NOTE I HOPE TO SEE EVERY 1 THERE

2 LEGAL PLACES TO COME HANG OUT AND HAVE FUN SHOW OFF YOUR CARS/BIKES/& TRUCKS

COME SHOW UR SUPPORT

SATURDAY NIGHT

COME CHILL WITH US IN DORAL AND WATCH THE UFC FIGHT AND SHOW OFF UR RIDE AT THE SAME TIME











SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal+Oct 24 2008, 03:32 PM~11963519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to grow up my friend.  A real man doesn't brag about what he can do. A real man admits his fuck ups and you my friend fucked up. So chill out wit them little comments and lets not start shit. Miami is fine without problems and now is not the time to start any. Chillout and keep that talk to a minimum.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LANNGA305
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

MAAANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 24 2008, 06:43 PM~11965213
> *MAAANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!
> *


Que bola ******!!!!! what you up to pimpin? Wanna come gimme a hand lifting this heavy ass frame off the 64? Call watson too.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 06:44 PM~11965227
> *Que bola ******!!!!! what you up to pimpin? Wanna come gimme a hand lifting this heavy ass frame off the 64? Call watson too.....  :biggrin:
> *



damn bro, you know i would but were leavin to tampa tonight...we need a break from all the BS here...


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 24 2008, 07:42 PM~11965211
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :420:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

FOR SALE $5000 OBO


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Oct 24 2008, 07:24 PM~11965519
> *FOR SALE $5000 OBO
> 
> 
> ...



that shit's clean.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Super clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 24 2008, 05:26 PM~11965085
> *U GUYS WANT SOME WHERE TO HANG OUT AND SHOW OFF U RIDES WITH NO PROBLEM RIGHT?
> 
> I BEEN IN THE MIAMI CAR SCENE SINCE I WAS 14 NOW IM 24
> ...


GOOD LUCK JIT. HOPEFULLY BIG MOUTHS AND EGO'S DON'T FUCK SHIT UP.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 03:26 PM~11965087
> *Sounds like you need to grow up my friend.   A real man doesn't brag about what he can do. A real man admits his fuck ups and you my friend fucked up. So chill out wit them little comments and lets not start shit. Miami is fine without problems and now is not the time to start any. Chillout and keep that talk to a minimum.
> *


its all about fun nd games i had fun wit the car i broke nd fixed it i dont need to brag BUT DONT NO BODY TRY ME SAYING I DONT TAKE CARE OF SHIT IT WAS MY CAR SO I DO WAT I WANT WIT IT :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

anyone know where theres a good car storage place in Miami ?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 24 2008, 07:57 PM~11965796
> *its all about fun nd games i had fun wit the car i broke nd fixed it i dont need to brag BUT DONT NO BODY TRY ME SAYING I DONT TAKE CARE OF SHIT IT WAS MY CAR SO I DO WAT I WANT WIT IT :biggrin:
> *


Did you guys exchange titles? If you didnt then it wasn't your car homie.  just my .02 .


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11965814
> *anyone know where theres a good car storage place in Miami ?
> *


My house.  :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11965814
> *anyone know where theres a good car storage place in Miami ?
> *


my driveway... don't worry. i'll take care of your rolling frame! :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 05:00 PM~11965822
> *Did you guys exchange titles? If you didnt then it wasn't your car homie.  just my .02 .
> *


I HAD MY TITLE GET YOUR STORY RIGHT HOMIE!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 24 2008, 07:55 PM~11965781
> *GOOD LUCK JIT.  HOPEFULLY BIG MOUTHS AND EGO'S DON'T FUCK SHIT UP.
> *


Watit Do DIRTY!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 24 2008, 08:02 PM~11965836
> *I HAD MY TITLE GET YOUR STORY RIGHT HOMIE!!
> *


I know the story homie... dont get crazy.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 07:02 PM~11965838
> *Watit Do DIRTY!!!
> *


What up MAAANDO


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 05:03 PM~11965841
> *I know the story homie... dont get crazy.
> *


NAW CUZ I KNOW ALOT OF SHIT WAS SAID BUT LIKE I SAID I HAD MY TITLE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 24 2008, 08:05 PM~11965849
> *What up MAAANDO
> *


Chillin bro. how is everything? You staying for good now or is the man gonna send you back? My boy is getting sent on another tour.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 24 2008, 08:05 PM~11965851
> *
> NAW CUZ I KNOW ALOT OF SHIT WAS SAID BUT LIKE I SAID I HAD MY TITLE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ESTAN DE PINGA. WHY START SHIT. AS LONG AS EVERYBODY IS HAPPY WITH WHATEVER THEY GOT. I DONT WANT DRAMA ON WEDNESDAYS. DONT GET KICKED THE FUCK OUT


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 05:03 PM~11965841
> *I know the story homie... dont get crazy.
> *


U THINK U KNOW THE STORY THE TRUTH IS NEVER SAID......REAL ****** TALK TRUTH


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 07:03 PM~11965841
> *I know the story homie... dont get crazy.
> *




Lol @ Don't get crazy..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Gold Rush.. are you Qian.. or just have his car?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 24 2008, 05:15 PM~11965948
> *Gold Rush.. are you Qian.. or just have his car?
> *


NAW WE TRADE CARS


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 24 2008, 08:02 PM~11965836
> *I HAD MY TITLE GET YOUR STORY RIGHT HOMIE!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:420:


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Oct 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11932551
> *STUFF FOR SALE AND TAKING OFFERS I NEED THE CASH!!!!!!!
> 
> BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TANK SETUP W/ SHOWTIME BLOCK W/ FITTING &CHECK VALVE TO Y BLOCK , WITH 2 NEW PUMP HEADS NEVER USED
> ...


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

DAWN WAT TO DO , WAT 2 DO , 2 GOOD EVENTS SAME DAY . CHOICE 1: SOME OF THAT GOOD MEXI BBQ UP NORTH . #2 PARTY W THE HOTTERz BIKE SUPER MODELs LMAO...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 07:07 PM~11965873
> *Chillin bro. how is everything? You staying for good now or is the man gonna send you back? My boy is getting sent on another tour.
> *


NAW I AM NOT GOING BACK>


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Dirty.. Come down to the Picnic Sunday..

Havent seen you since Jacksonville.. like 5 years ago


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 24 2008, 10:33 PM~11967038
> *NAW I AM NOT GOING BACK>
> *


Thats good man. So whats new? Havent talked to you in a while homie.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*


:wave:

whats the news??? yall find out today....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 24 2008, 08:30 PM~11967560
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> ...


nah it was yesterday. and no we didnt. the lady that does the sonogram had a car accident in the morning. so we gotta go back monday.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 24 2008, 11:32 PM~11967583
> *nah it was yesterday. and no we didnt. the lady that does the sonogram had a car accident in the morning. so we gotta go back monday.
> *


What you doing on at this time nikkuh? Arent you supposed to be drinking right now?!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2008, 08:40 PM~11967664
> *What you doing on at this time nikkuh? Arent you supposed to be drinking right now?!
> *


its was a busy day at shop and im beat.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wwats the deal


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin: wut up


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Garage SALE


Pair of chrome clean 83-87 regal back lights $100

Light Oak Dash Trim for Regal $40

Light Oak Radio trim $25

GN black/grey Dash Trim for Regal $50

Chrome Lower Door moldings for Regal Decent Condition $ 70

Aftermarket Hood Shocks for regal in very good condition $30

Im open to trades and to offers,

PM me


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

I havent been on here for a while finally getting around to build another low low,
euro2low i remmber you from back in the days you had that bad ass eclipse with the marvel comic on the hood you were the first person i seen with the tv in the airbag. lol what ever happen to lance from digital wheels???

some pics of my past rides, i got some old ass tampa pics i took when i rode up with ROYALTY c.c. ill post later,


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: brownsoul riding to the picnic :nicoderm:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 25 2008, 10:14 AM~11969868
> *I havent been on here for a while finally getting around to build another low low,
> euro2low i remmber you from back in the days you had that bad ass eclipse with the marvel comic on the hood you were the first person i seen with the tv in the airbag. lol what ever happen to lance from digital wheels???
> 
> *



Hey Homie.. Still got the Eclipse.. Been in the garage for 6 years now..
Here are some photos from back in 2000 at Lowrider Miami show















































And before i hear shit about how tiny that TV in the airbag.. Remember this was 1998 when i installed that.. Nobody had TVs in cars then..

As far as Lance.. I havent talked to him much.. last time i spoke with him.. we shot a wedding together of a fellow car guy.. I did photos and he did video.. but from what i hear .. he is doing well


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

What up dre. Whats good for this morning


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Oct 25 2008, 11:17 AM~11969879
> *:nicoderm:  brownsoul riding to the picnic  :nicoderm:
> *


MAJESTICS MIA. will be there with 2 cars


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 25 2008, 08:43 AM~11969992
> *What up dre. Whats good for this morning
> *


WAITING. HERE AT THE SHOP. WUZ GOOD WITH YOU. WHATS NEW


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice to see you still have the ride.That Tv in the bag still the shit till this day Last time I seen you was at hot import nights i think it was or another tunner show years back you were shooting my boys Tangelo pearl orange subaru wrx. got any pics of that btw?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

yo


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 25 2008, 11:00 AM~11970052
> *Nice to see you still have the ride.That Tv in the bag still the shit till this day Last time I seen you was at hot import nights i think it was or another tunner show years back you were shooting my boys Tangelo pearl orange subaru wrx. got any pics of that btw?
> *



This WRX?

I shot this in August of 2003


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all this euro pics are giving me a headache :scrutinize: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oscar.. How about i pull your bottom lip over your head.. and make you swallow =D


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 25 2008, 09:43 AM~11970188
> *Oscar.. How about i pull your bottom lip over your head.. and make you swallow =D
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah thats it. shit was a sick euro just imagine it with black 14's and juice lol. thanks for the pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

FOR SALE !


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

:wow: :wow: Thats a clean Caddy.... How many miles?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Oct 25 2008, 02:27 PM~11970402
> *:wow:  :wow: Thats a clean Caddy.... How many miles?
> *


130,000


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 25 2008, 10:35 AM~11970168
> *all this euro pics are giving me a headache  :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *



x1000000000000000000000000


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

theres some bad ass lowrider euros out there shit back in the day lowrider used to publish a mag called "LOWRIDER EUROS" before all this ricer shit came along. I perfer to see euros them so ugly ass themed cars you see out there like "donkey knog" on some ugly ass 40's and shit like that.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Last night at Towers.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

New A-Arms. :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Oct 25 2008, 02:10 PM~11970692
> *New A-Arms.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 25 2008, 12:54 PM~11970578
> *theres some bad ass lowrider euros out there shit back in the day lowrider used to publish a mag called "LOWRIDER EUROS" before all this ricer shit came along. I perfer to see euros them so ugly ass themed cars you see out there like "donkey knog" on some ugly ass 40's and shit like that.
> *


There were a lot more Lowrider style Euros back in the day... There were also a lot more shows and magazines. People seemed to stop building them after pep-boys made it possible to build a "Fast and Furious" looking car with about $200. LOL!!
I personally am not a fan of the monster wheels but those guys have gotten pretty creative with their themes... Even the off the wall ones.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

true


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MAJESTICS MIAMI GETTING READY :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 25 2008, 12:07 PM~11970956
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI GETTING READY  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, BennyFuckinBlanco, *Lac-of-Respect*


:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 25 2008, 01:07 PM~11970956
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI GETTING READY  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: WHERE YOU AT CUZZZZZZZZZ....LOL


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

pics from the past









some badass local lowrider euros from bak in the days


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 25 2008, 12:07 PM~11970956
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI GETTING READY  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 25 2008, 02:28 PM~11971049
> *pics from the past
> 
> *



Its funny.. I still know the majority of those people.. none of them still own those cars though


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: CADILLAC D, *Made You A Hater*, illmatic1125, BennyFuckinBlanco

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah those cars are throwbacks, i got alot more old pics just goto scan em.
1999 -2000 miami lowrider scene was popping. I run into people here and there for a while sheldon and chris from solo creations lived down my street then they disapeared. I Always still wonder what happen to that malibu from elegance?


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 25 2008, 02:28 PM~11971049
> *pics from the past
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder where all those cars are now... I know that "Fantasm" the pink car is now in Pompano Beach. Its owned by the guy who hopps that flaked out black and blue blazer with the blue rims.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got 95-96 door mirrors for a big body fleet or caprice or impala let me know


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 25 2008, 03:30 PM~11971061
> *:0
> *



:yes:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

This Blazer...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 25 2008, 03:42 PM~11971140
> *anybody got 95-96 door mirrors for a big body fleet or caprice or impala let me know
> *



I GOT THE DOORS WITH THE MIRRORS ON THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: massacre, CADILLAC D,


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 25 2008, 02:38 PM~11971118
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, illmatic1125, BennyFuckinBlanco
> 
> ...


WAT IT DO D


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 25 2008, 03:48 PM~11971178
> * MIRRORS $80.00:biggrin:
> *


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 25 2008, 02:53 PM~11971195
> *:wave:  :wave:  massacre, CADILLAC D,
> *


:wave:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Oct 25 2008, 02:53 PM~11971199
> *WAT IT DO D
> *


 :thumbsup: What up!


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: N E ONE HAVE SUM ASANTI CAPS 4 SALE???? HIT ME UP


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

4 sale 22 asanti with no tires asking 1200 firm


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 25 2008, 03:41 PM~11971135
> *yeah those cars are throwbacks, i got alot more old pics just goto scan em.
> 1999 -2000 miami lowrider scene was popping. I run into people here and there for a while sheldon and chris from solo creations lived down my street then they disapeared. I Always still wonder what happen to that malibu from elegance?
> *



yo is this peachee


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Oct 25 2008, 03:48 PM~11971177
> *This Blazer...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i think i saw your magnum a sec ago blazed, in an apartment complex on like taft and not sure between 40-60th


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I just tried to get a tow truck,.... 5.00 a fucking mile???? Serious Fucking Crack Heads!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: There better be a a shit load of hookers in there sucking dick :0


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Oct 25 2008, 12:42 PM~11971137
> *I wonder where all those cars are now... I know that "Fantasm" the pink car is now in Pompano Beach. Its owned by the guy who hopps that flaked out black and blue blazer with the blue rims.
> *


THE GUY THAT OWNZ THE GREEN CIVIC ,REAPER STILL OWNZ IT ITS SITTIN IN MY BOY LARRYS SHOP IN MEDLEY


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

any1 have some knockoffs for sale??


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

is that shit still going on tonight?


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 25 2008, 04:27 PM~11971344
> *4 sale 22 asanti with no tires asking 1200 firm
> 
> 
> ...


do da rims have da same lip all around ??? hit me up


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Oct 25 2008, 05:03 PM~11971769
> *i think i saw your magnum a sec ago blazed, in an apartment complex on like taft and not sure between 40-60th
> *


lol yeah thats my shit, good with they eye my friend.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 25 2008, 06:02 PM~11972015
> *THE GUY THAT OWNZ THE GREEN CIVIC ,REAPER STILL OWNZ IT ITS SITTIN IN MY BOY LARRYS SHOP IN MEDLEY
> *



if iam not mistaken i got pics of your ride back at the show that was in ft luad at lockhart stadium in like 00. you used to be in second to none?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Oct 25 2008, 07:46 PM~11973059
> *do da rims have da same lip all around ??? hit me up
> *


same size lip very small all around and a high offset


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

STUFF FOR SALE AND TAKING OFFERS I NEED THE CASH!!!!!!!

BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TANK SETUP W/ SHOWTIME BLOCK W/ FITTING &CHECK VALVE TO Y BLOCK , WITH 2 NEW PUMP HEADS NEVER USED 
$ 350 OBO 
BLACK MAGIC ADEL2 DUMP *NEVER USED* $200 OBO 
6 *NEVER USED* GROUP31 BATTERYS 1250CCA $300 OBO (pending)
JENSEN IN DASH TV,DVD,CD PLAYER $125 OBO(sold) 
2 12INCH AUDIOBAHN SUBS IN BOX WITH AUDIOBAHN AMP $200 OBO 
ALMOST NEW 9006 HID KIT 10K'S $100 OBO

I GOT MORE HYDRO SHYT JUST HIT ME UP AND ASK I DON'T WANNA SELL 
BUT I HAVE LAWYER FEES TO PAY ASAP !!!!! 
ANY DESENT OFFER WON'T BE TURNED DOWN 
THANKS 

most likily in a few days i will put all this stuff back in da box and post up 
for a quick sale. will post pics then


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

WE R R STILL ON

CHECK OUT THE WEATHER YOUR SELF

IT WILL BE ONLY CLOUDY AFTER 12

ZIP CODE IS 33142











SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AFTER PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 25 2008, 11:32 PM~11973681
> *lol yeah thats my shit, good with they eye  my friend.
> *


=D


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Oct 24 2008, 03:35 PM~11963542
> *this was REINFORCED FRT TO BCK in 3 days cuz i HVE THE MONEY TO DO THAT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




***** please go somewhere with that shit... where the fuck did you get your shit reinforced frt to bck in 3 days!!!!! only lil ****** talk shit like this... 
just say look i used the car fucked it up and thats that... 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

REINFORCED FRT TO BCK IN 3 DAY CUASE YOU GOT MONEY LIKE THAT...




:twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
NOT EVEN LARGE................


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11965921
> *ESTAN DE PINGA.  WHY START SHIT. AS LONG AS EVERYBODY IS HAPPY WITH WHATEVER THEY GOT. I DONT WANT DRAMA ON WEDNESDAYS.  DONT GET KICKED THE FUCK OUT
> *



WHAT THE FUCK MAN WITH OUT DRAMA MIAMI IS NOT MIAMI ANYMORE WHAT ARE YOU ON MAN  :barf:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

GET OFF THE INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND COME OUT HERE..ITS NOT RANING IN OUR HOOD










NO RAIN AFTER 12 NOON 

BRING OUT UR RIDE AND DONT FORGET UR SHAMY TO DRY OFF UR CAR

VENDERS ARE SETTING UP

DJ IS SETTING UP 

LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

AFTER PARTY AT MANSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 26 2008, 06:31 AM~11974822
> *same size lip very small all around and a high offset
> *



u wanna trade ????


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I JUST GOT THIS YESTERDAY. IT CAME FROM UP NORTH. 
ITS UP FOR TRADE/SALE . LOOKING TO GET SOMETHING UNCUTT, CLEAN FOR A DAILY.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IT GOT TRADED FOR THE CAPRICE.


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2008, 12:55 PM~11975593
> *IT GOT TRADED FOR THE CAPRICE.
> 
> 
> ...


dam chevy for ford :twak: :twak: what are you thinking :thumbsdown: :dunno: man its :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435256


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 26 2008, 10:10 AM~11975657
> *dam chevy for ford  :twak:  :twak:  what are you thinking  :thumbsdown:  :dunno: man its :nono:
> *


THAT WAS JUST BUSINESS. THIS IS MY CHEVY


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

that$ wat$ CraCCin homie... now im 6out to get that ford... and give up a Chevy 4 it!!!!!!


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2008, 01:47 PM~11975859
> *THAT WAS JUST BUSINESS.  THIS IS MY CHEVY
> 
> 
> ...


i see 
:thumbsup: and somehow i also see a new monte coming your way!!! :worship: :worship: i hope my shits out sone


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 26 2008, 11:26 AM~11976072
> *i see
> :thumbsup:  and somehow i also see a new  monte coming your way!!! :worship:  :worship: i hope my shits out sone
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH PRETTY SOON


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet929_@Oct 21 2008, 12:38 PM~11931031
> *the box is up for sale boys rolling chassis with all the best that money can buy suspencion rear end 90/10 shocks fuel cell in trunk 2 nos bottle holders cheetah shifter the new hood scoop molded painted gages all reinforced to hold up to 2000hp ur gain my lost everyone know i got  money in it....3200 obo call manny 786-399-1829
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see some more pix?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2008, 11:41 AM~11975828
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435256
> 
> 
> ...




*WUT IT DEW OSCAR...*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

WUZ GOOD PPL I WAS TALKIN 2 MY BOY FREDDY A.K.A MYSTICAL CLOWN 4RM MY TATTOO SHOP N HE WAS TELLIN ME DAT HIS BOY HAS A STRIP CLUB BY TOWERS N THEY WANT 2 DO A HANGOUT OUT THERE EVERY 1ST SUNDAY OF DA MONTH N THEYLL HAVE $1 BEERS N SHIT SO I WANNA C WAT FEED BAK I GET BAK 4RM YALL SO WE CAN START PLANIN 4 IT N SHIT

PLZ LET ME KNW WAT YALL THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WILL THEY HAVE 2 FOR 1 BEERS??? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2008, 03:46 PM~11977589
> *WILL THEY HAVE 2 FOR 1 BEERS??? :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 26 2008, 03:47 PM~11977605
> *:twak:
> *


QUE VUELTA BRO


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2008, 03:48 PM~11977611
> *QUE VUELTA BRO
> *


just here chillin tryinto see if anyone poted pics from the picnic yet


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I got a 1980 Cadillac Coupe DeVille for sale at $2500


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 26 2008, 03:50 PM~11977625
> *just here chillin tryinto see if anyone poted pics from the picnic yet
> *


THEY PROBABLY ON THE ROAD NOW HEADING BACK


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2008, 03:46 PM~11977589
> *WILL THEY HAVE 2 FOR 1 BEERS??? :biggrin:
> *


LOL ILL BRING IT UP WEN WE TALK ABOUT IT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Oct 26 2008, 03:57 PM~11977682
> *LOL ILL BRING IT UP WEN WE TALK ABOUT IT
> *


 :thumbsup: WHAT TIME YALL PLANNING ON DOING IT


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2008, 03:55 PM~11977664
> *THEY PROBABLY ON THE ROAD NOW HEADING BACK
> *


im on he road right now out of town just wanted to see i anything was posted since i couldnt go


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2, :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

ERIC U REMEMBER THIS SHIT FROM BAC IN THE DAY SOME OLD PAPI USE TO DRIVE IT 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/888512805.html


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2008, 04:07 PM~11977753
> *:thumbsup: WHAT TIME YALL PLANNING ON DOING IT
> *


not sure yet most lykly durin da day lyk around 12


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[/quote]


We just got back a few hours ago, good show................nice cars, will post pic later.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BAD ASS CARS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

found these in another topic enjoy















 got some more pics coming


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Was a great show/picnic.. 

I'm still up here in this backwards city..

Got five shoots tomorrow.. and a couple more Tuesday.. 

Glad the Miami guys came out and showed off.,. they represented great


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

thats all people ill try to find more and post


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 look like ya'll had aot of fun :biggrin: :thumbsup: glad sumbody got hopper footage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 26 2008, 05:13 PM~11977788
> *ERIC U REMEMBER THIS SHIT FROM BAC IN THE DAY SOME OLD PAPI USE TO DRIVE IT
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/888512805.html
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 26 2008, 05:13 PM~11977788
> *ERIC U REMEMBER THIS SHIT FROM BAC IN THE DAY SOME OLD PAPI USE TO DRIVE IT
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/888512805.html
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo that yellow regal its one bad bitch 12 times on the bumper plus 9 against firme estilo....u have to give to dem boys for that bumper killer they got oVer at C.A MAD PROPSSS.....


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Oct 26 2008, 06:43 PM~11977568
> *WUZ GOOD PPL I WAS TALKIN 2 MY BOY FREDDY A.K.A MYSTICAL CLOWN 4RM MY TATTOO SHOP N HE WAS TELLIN ME DAT HIS BOY HAS A STRIP CLUB BY TOWERS N THEY WANT 2 DO A HANGOUT OUT THERE EVERY 1ST SUNDAY OF DA MONTH N THEYLL HAVE $1 BEERS N SHIT SO I WANNA C WAT FEED BAK I GET BAK 4RM YALL SO WE CAN START PLANIN 4 IT N SHIT
> 
> PLZ LET ME KNW WAT YALL THINK ABOUT IT
> *


is dat 1$ for domestic or imported beer ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 23 2008, 08:56 PM~11956084
> *I SAID something NEGATIVE about you or your car :nono:?  R u serious :uh:?  FYI my car is being done and done RIGHT and im in no rush to finish it , and money is not an issue, but my priority is !
> *



Let me know Chulow and well post the pics. :biggrin: 


I told you before stop keeping it a secret, give him a little sneak peak!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Home sweet Home (For Now!)


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LARGE, SOUND OF REVENGE, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, danny90, BUBBA-D

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:07 PM~11981005
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LARGE, SOUND OF REVENGE, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, danny90, BUBBA-D
> 
> ...


WHERES MY DAMN FORD :angry: I BROUGHT FIRST PLACE HOME FOR MY LOWLYFE BROTHERS IN MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

what it do maaando...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 27 2008, 07:47 AM~11982179
> *what it do maaando...
> *


Wassup homie? How was the weekend?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003,* tru6lu305, MAAANDO, MISTER ED* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

4 Members: MAAANDO, *INKSTINCT003,* tru6lu305, MISTER ED

hno: hno: hno: 

Its early PARSE!!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

didnt go out, im trying to get this monte together


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 27 2008, 04:51 AM~11982187
> *4 Members: MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305, MISTER ED
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> ...


TELL ME ABOUT IT, I HAVE THAT APPOINTMENT FOR THE ULTRASOUND THIS MORNING. TODAY WE FIND OUT


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

what up dre... i charged up on 5 amps and i still didnt work... this car needs to be re-wired


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 27 2008, 04:53 AM~11982193
> *what up dre... i charged up on 5 amps and i still didnt work... this car needs to be re-wired
> *


THAT SOME SHIT. I GIVE YOU A CALL LATER SO YOU COULD PASS BY THE SHOP.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

okkk


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MERNIN


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE+Oct 27 2008, 01:05 AM~11980984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Oct 25 2008, 12:10 PM~11970692
> *New A-Arms.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice welds!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 27 2008, 06:50 AM~11982186
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305, MAAANDO, MISTER ED :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



wuts good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IN YA MOUF, 


wuts gud 813


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

.


!!!THE TEAL EXPRESS!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: creepin cutty, *Evelitog, INKSTINCT003, 99 LINCOLN*

good morning


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 27 2008, 09:37 AM~11983447
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: creepin cutty, Evelitog, INKSTINCT003, 99 LINCOLN
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah, DOUBLE-O, Evelitog, *INKSTINCT003* 


:wave:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 27 2008, 12:37 PM~11983447
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: creepin cutty, Evelitog, INKSTINCT003, 99 LINCOLN
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 27 2008, 09:47 AM~11983526
> *caprice ridah, DOUBLE-O, Evelitog, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


wussaa


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 09:56 AM~11983600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i stopped by your house today no answer puto!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Oct 27 2008, 01:02 PM~11983671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 10:41 AM~11984047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

found this in another topic one sick lil ride


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 10:33 AM~11983963
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ROLYS SHIT SETTIN IT OFF AT THE PICNIC BIG UPS TO YOU DUDE


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 27 2008, 11:19 AM~11982957
> *IN YA MOUF,
> wuts gud 813
> *



whats the deal homie.. :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: creepin cutty, Lowridergame305, *Scarface, DOUBLE-O*, orientalmontecarlo, slash, *INKSTINCT003*


:wave: :wave: 

O we still down for saturday?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yes sir


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MIAMI NEED ONE OF THESE DAYS AGAIN


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 27 2008, 01:55 PM~11984684
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: creepin cutty, Lowridergame305, Scarface, DOUBLE-O, orientalmontecarlo, slash, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:  :wave:
> ...


Dimelo!!! wats up loca


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, Scarface, *LIL ROLY*, orientalmontecarlo, slash


WUT UP FOOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 27 2008, 11:57 AM~11984712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't go that day but i heard the cops kicked everybody out of there that day is it true.......


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 27 2008, 11:57 AM~11984712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: sure does


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 27 2008, 02:58 PM~11984721
> *Dimelo!!! wats up loca
> *


nigggggaaaa....wait ti'll you see me :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 26 2008, 08:28 PM~11980193
> *yo that yellow regal its one bad bitch 12 times on the bumper plus 9 against firme estilo....u have to give to dem boys for that bumper killer they got oVer at C.A MAD PROPSSS.....
> *


yo bak dat up homie, tryin 2 put it down thanks 4 da luv... we gotta keep diz goin


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 27 2008, 02:01 PM~11984759
> *nigggggaaaa....wait ti'll you see me  :biggrin:
> *


wat u have to show??


----------



## LIL ROLY (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 27 2008, 11:59 AM~11984726
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lowridergame305, Scarface, LIL ROLY, orientalmontecarlo, slash
> WUT UP FOOL
> *


wut it do...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, SIXONEFORLIFE, Made You A Hater, slash, lalo22, DRòN, COUPE DE BEAR, DoneDeal82 R.O.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2008, 12:01 PM~11984754
> *i didn't go that day but i heard the cops kicked everybody out of there that day is it true.......
> *


they kicked everyone out of the parking lot of the home depot by the grove but not of tropical park and neither out of watson island


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 27 2008, 03:13 PM~11984844
> *wat u have to show??
> *


  :|


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, *sweatit21*

QUE BOLA CONSORTE!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:39 PM~11985032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: those knock offs look familiar


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 03:39 PM~11985032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like alot


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 27 2008, 12:54 PM~11985134
> *:0 i like alot
> *


x2 that shell top made a big difference  






try to keep this one luis :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2008, 03:57 PM~11985161
> *x2 that shell top made a big difference
> try to keep this one luis  :biggrin:
> *


maybe do 1 more for the HATER :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:51 PM~11985105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg "Panchorelo"!!! :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:59 PM~11985174
> *maybe do 1 more for the HATER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 27 2008, 12:35 PM~11985002
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lowridergame305, sweatit21
> 
> ...


 What's good PIMP!!??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:59 PM~11985174
> *maybe do 1 more for the HATER :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 03:59 PM~11985174
> *maybe do 1 more for the HATER :biggrin:
> *



yes sir you will :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:39 PM~11985032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it was hittin back bumper!! where da pics at?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 12:51 PM~11985105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Oct 27 2008, 04:53 PM~11985651
> *I heard it was hittin back bumper!!  where da pics at??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, Scarface, LIL ROLY, orientalmontecarlo, slash

aaaww shit look who up in this biiitch..what up noobie... :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 03:51 PM~11985105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 27 2008, 02:16 PM~11985849
> *:loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## LIL ROLY (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 27 2008, 02:25 PM~11985944
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lowridergame305, Scarface, LIL ROLY, orientalmontecarlo, slash
> 
> ...


hahaha wut dey do frank had 2 jump on diz bitch hows everythin goin wit da car...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

/IMG]


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THE BIRTHDAY BOY :biggrin: 
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Looks like it was one hell of a time................... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY_@Oct 27 2008, 06:35 PM~11986653
> *hahaha wut dey do frank had 2 jump on diz bitch hows everythin goin wit da car...
> *


everything goin good...few lil things left 2 do and i will be out riding soon...just havent had time..been caught up with the house. tell ur fam i said wuzzzzza


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 27 2008, 06:47 PM~11986773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Wanna give mad props to the Miami boys that made it out. Classic Angels, Magestics, Rollerz Only and any solo riders....THANK YOU FROM THE FIRME ESTILO CREW.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

sup miami


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Oct 25 2008, 02:10 PM~11970692
> *New A-Arms.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FRESH!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 27 2008, 05:46 PM~11988072
> *Wanna give mad props to the Miami boys that made it out. Classic Angels, Magestics, Rollerz Only and any solo riders....THANK YOU FROM THE FIRME ESTILO CREW.
> *


thanks for having us  and it was a great show ....


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305+Oct 26 2008, 05:43 PM~11977568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt see a cop all day long!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2008, 10:23 PM~11989164
> *thanks for having us   and it was a great show ....
> *



yes it was, well worth the trip...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

(BEST OF SHOW) AT THE FIRME ESTILO SHOW


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 27 2008, 07:31 PM~11989283
> *yes it was, well worth the trip...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2008, 08:31 PM~11989289
> *(BEST OF SHOW) AT THE FIRME ESTILO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, hoppin91lac, youngstunna, PINK86REGAL, SOUND OF REVENGE, MISTER ED, hwdsfinest, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, *FatboyR&T*, backbumpercaprice

:wave:

so yall gon do that house call or wut Homie...

oh n my wife found your tooth brush in our bagz...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 27 2008, 07:34 PM~11989329
> *
> *


WHATS KRACKIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2008, 08:31 PM~11989289
> *(BEST OF SHOW) AT THE FIRME ESTILO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



does it really ride better with those accumilators??


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2008, 08:38 PM~11989392
> *WHATS KRACKIN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *




CHILLIN, CHILLIN....MAKING SOME GARAGE SPACE. :biggrin: 

GOT THE RIDEZ READY TO GO...


LOOKIN GOOD DOWN THERE! WE'LL BE DOWN THERE IN THE 09 TO HIT IT HARD!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: INKSTINCT003, bBblue88olds, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, SOUND OF REVENGE, *MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin, sweatitsdelta88,* PINK86REGAL
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 27 2008, 10:46 PM~11989522
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INKSTINCT003, bBblue88olds, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, SOUND OF REVENGE, MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin, sweatitsdelta88, PINK86REGAL
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que bola brotheeeeeee!!!! WUEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 27 2008, 09:01 PM~11988932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 27 2008, 10:49 PM~11989556
> *congrats  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 27 2008, 07:41 PM~11989443
> *CHILLIN, CHILLIN....MAKING SOME GARAGE SPACE.  :biggrin:
> 
> GOT THE RIDEZ READY TO GO...
> ...


 09 GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR  MAKE A WHOLE LOT OF GARAGE SPACE :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 27 2008, 07:01 PM~11988932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 27 2008, 10:53 PM~11989620
> *    :0
> *


 We gotta talk nikkuh!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, impalas79, downsouth, *EXECUTION,* DoneDeal82 R.O., FatboyR&T, *bBblue88olds*, DOUBLE-O, *PINK86REGAL, INKSTINCT003, SOUND OF REVENGE*


:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 27 2008, 07:40 PM~11989423
> *does it really ride better with those accumilators??
> *


LIKE A CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## EL WAGON (Oct 8, 2008)

For sale 79 coupe deville runs, low miles ready to go 2500 call. Serious buyers 540 604 6789 car is in Broward County.


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 27 2008, 07:35 PM~11989344
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, hoppin91lac, youngstunna, PINK86REGAL, SOUND OF REVENGE, MISTER ED, hwdsfinest, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, FatboyR&T, backbumpercaprice
> 
> ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 27 2008, 07:35 PM~11989344
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, hoppin91lac, youngstunna, PINK86REGAL, SOUND OF REVENGE, MISTER ED, hwdsfinest, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, FatboyR&T, backbumpercaprice
> 
> ...



naa we makin lil minor adjustments and we see wassup on wensday....man fuck dat tooth brush throw it away...lol


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 27 2008, 11:18 PM~11989932
> *naa we makin lil minor adjustments and we see wassup on wensday....man fuck dat tooth brush throw it away...lol
> *



haha, ight *****...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY_@Oct 27 2008, 12:11 PM~11984830
> *yo bak  dat  up homie, tryin 2 put it down thanks 4 da luv... we gotta keep diz goin
> *


thats wat up cuz keep holding it down like that yall boys on top


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 11:18 PM~11989919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sumthin for the kids is always good :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 27 2008, 10:01 PM~11988932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

congrats!


----------



## LIL ROLY (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 27 2008, 04:50 PM~11987398
> *everything goin good...few lil things left 2 do and i will be out riding soon...just havent had time..been caught up with the house. tell ur fam i said wuzzzzza
> *


str8 let me kno w.e u wanna hand homie ill tell da fam u say hey do same over there... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 27 2008, 08:22 PM~11989982
> *thats wat up cuz keep  holding it down like that yall boys on top
> *


bak dat up we tryin 2 hold shit down wit da swangin...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 28 2008, 12:12 AM~11990615
> *:0  :0
> 
> congrats!
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yo whats craccin folks... i got the 83 monte 4 sale 3500.00 3 pumps, 8 batteries, 8 frt 16 bck, chained, bridged, but not reinforced, no air cond, u will need to do the interior the body is very solid no dents or holes or wrecks, seekin something uncut... doesn't have to be perfect, some of u seen this car so u know what it can do... if interested get at me 7864470197 Q!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

96'lincoln wats poppin cuz hows everything *****


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: M.Fuentes, INKSTINCT003, *tru6lu305, 96' lincoln*, bung, str8lows :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Evelitog wats poppin foo hows the wip comin out


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL WAGON_@Oct 27 2008, 11:01 PM~11989728
> *For sale 79 coupe deville runs, low miles ready to go 2500 call.  Serious buyers 540 604 6789 car is in Broward County.
> 
> 
> ...


so hows the front seats, dash, etc


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 AM~11992800
> *Evelitog wats poppin foo hows the wip comin out
> *


its coming out nice . . . Hope to finish it really soon . . . :biggrin: 


Hows your whip coming along . . . Hit me up if you need any help . . . :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Oct 28 2008, 06:43 AM~11992847
> *its coming out nice . . . Hope to finish it really soon . . .  :biggrin:
> Hows your whip coming along . . . Hit me up if you need any help . . .  :biggrin:
> *


4show ma ***** ma shit is there just got a new radiator and some new 13's but hopefully ill be done with it soon.....but 4show if anything ill hit u up cuz


----------



## EL WAGON (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 09:31 AM~11992804
> *so hows the front seats, dash, etc
> *


i posted some under forums/vehicles/ is under 79 cadillac in miami fl


----------



## EL WAGON (Oct 8, 2008)

the dash has some cracks from sitting under sun the rest is good


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 27 2008, 01:35 PM~11984500
> *found this in another topic one sick lil ride
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find this? What topic?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: * something for the kids * :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

You aint Fast Unless you SIDEWAYZ!!
now we got all type of model car/ lowrider rims and stuff...even motors and kits for making you own hopper!!

http://www.myspace.com/sidewayzhobbies 

check them out!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, EL WAGON, Gold Rush Regal, *INKSTINCT003*

:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 28 2008, 08:42 AM~11993730
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, EL WAGON, Gold Rush Regal, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


OYE ITS GONNA BE A GIRL!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 11:49 AM~11993801
> *OYE ITS GONNA BE A GIRL!!
> *


congratz!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 28 2008, 08:51 AM~11993828
> *congratz!
> *


THANK BRO


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 10:49 AM~11993801
> *OYE ITS GONNA BE A GIRL!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 10:49 AM~11993801
> *OYE ITS GONNA BE A GIRL!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 11:52 AM~11993838
> *THANK BRO
> *


YOU SHOULD GIVE OUT FREE TATS!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:buttkick: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 11:49 AM~11993801
> *OYE ITS GONNA BE A GIRL!!
> *



Congrats Bro !!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 12:09 PM~11994033
> *:buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


LOL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Oct 28 2008, 09:05 AM~11993980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

elegance custom ed :worship: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 28 2008, 11:08 AM~11994018
> *YOU SHOULD GIVE OUT FREE TATS!! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 28 2008, 09:34 AM~11994252
> *sounds like a plan!
> *


 :|


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

yo dre 5 of the batteries r bad so im runnin 5 now with the two i had already so im good 4 now


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 28 2008, 10:05 AM~11994569
> *yo dre 5 of the batteries r bad  so im runnin 5 now with the two i had already so im good 4 now
> *


THATS MORE THAN ENOUGH. PASS BY THE SHOP


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

did u think of a name... :angel:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 10:49 AM~11993801
> *OYE ITS GONNA BE A GIRL!!
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Oct 28 2008, 10:09 AM~11994612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MARCELLA AVILA


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 01:16 PM~11994673
> *THANKS MAN
> 
> MARCELLA AVILA
> *


  nice name


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 28 2008, 10:22 AM~11994728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats evry lowriders dream


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 28 2008, 10:22 AM~11994739
> * nice name
> *


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

For Sale $150 16s stamped daytons tires are in ok condition gold is a bit faded call or text 7864264684


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

STUFF FOR SALE AND TAKING OFFERS I NEED THE CASH!!!!!!!

BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TANK SETUP W/ SHOWTIME BLOCK W/ FITTING &CHECK VALVE TO Y BLOCK , WITH 2 NEW PUMP HEADS NEVER USED 
$ 350 OBO 
BLACK MAGIC ADEL2 DUMP *NEVER USED* $200 OBO 
6 *NEVER USED* GROUP31 BATTERYS 1250CCA $300 OBO (sold)
JENSEN IN DASH TV,DVD,CD PLAYER $125 OBO(sold) 
2 12INCH AUDIOBAHN SUBS IN BOX WITH AUDIOBAHN AMP $200 OBO 
ALMOST NEW 9006 HID KIT 10K'S $100 OBO

I GOT MORE HYDRO SHYT JUST HIT ME UP AND ASK I DON'T WANNA SELL 
BUT I HAVE LAWYER FEES TO PAY ASAP !!!!! 
ANY DESENT OFFER WON'T BE TURNED DOWN 
THANKS 

most likily in a few days i will put all this stuff back in da box and post up 
for a quick sale. will post pics then


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

congrats on the baby girl dre


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 28 2008, 10:47 AM~11994958
> *congrats on the baby girl dre
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, LIL ROLY, Lady2-Face '64, *low low mamii*, FatboyR&T
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 28 2008, 01:18 PM~11995205
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 96' lincoln, LIL ROLY, Lady2-Face '64, low low mamii, FatboyR&T
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Oct 28 2008, 01:20 PM~11995217
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 10:52 AM~11993838
> *THANK BRO
> *


congrats man. my girl is due nov 8th. were havin a girl too.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 11:24 AM~11995246
> *congrats man. my girl is due nov 8th. were havin a girl too.
> *


NICE. CONGRATULATIONS. GOD BLESS HER . IS IT ME OR EVERYBODY GIRL PREGNAT. THE NEW GENERATION AINT PLAYING. AND THEY DO EARLY NEXT YEAR. FEBRUARY-APRIL


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low low mamii_@Oct 28 2008, 02:20 PM~11995217
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


saw u at waste land...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

bump for this slow ass day


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 12:16 PM~11994673
> *THANKS MAN
> 
> MARCELLA AVILA
> *


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE'Z ONE FOR U EVIL AND ALL THE FLORIDA R.O.

MTV3 - ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

93 fleetwood for sale askin 1,000 FIRM
Located In Miami Fl

lac is missing a couple of shyt here and there. missing reverse lights, trunk pull down motor,front seats need to be upholstered or swapped, ragtop could get resown or redone, and the drivers window gets out of place when put down. im sellin the car as is how i bought it, havent touched it,car runs good and tranny doesnt slip but think it might need a tune-up, thriows no check engine light only level ride and low oil level sometimes. since i bought it only thing i put on the car was an optima redtop battery.... got a daily driver already so have no use for this 1. heres the pics
P.S.- i also have an extra set of skirts to go with it, an extra passenger rear rocker panel in good condition and front chrome fender wheel well moldings in good condition


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 27 2008, 09:01 PM~11988932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

selling a 6.0 escalade motor for the lo i didnt like the way it moved a g body so its up for sale no tranny no acc. i need it for my new motor so dont ask asking 1000 gets u the motor and im throwing in what i did to it as well z 06 cam,new springs,rockers,retainers,studs,arp everything and some machining of the heads and valves also has oil pump and oil pan for a g body let me know i dont have any room for the motor the body was sold earlier today ..no trades but offers will be accepted if reasonable


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo this shit just broke a tear.found it in another topic..........


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 28 2008, 05:29 PM~11997559
> *yo this shit just broke a tear.found it in another topic..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 03:58 PM~11997826
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *











and it one hell of a lowrider


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 28 2008, 09:37 AM~11993687
> *You aint Fast Unless you SIDEWAYZ!!
> now we got all type of model car/ lowrider rims and stuff...even motors and kits for making you own hopper!!
> 
> ...



that cool. where you guys located?? no address on that link.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 28 2008, 02:28 PM~11995270
> *NICE. CONGRATULATIONS. GOD BLESS HER .  IS IT ME OR EVERYBODY GIRL PREGNAT. THE NEW GENERATION AINT PLAYING. AND THEY DO EARLY NEXT YEAR. FEBRUARY-APRIL
> *


LOL. NOT EVERY FEMALE IS PREGO'.LOL.
BUT IT IS TRU..ALMOST ALL MY FRIENDS ARE PREGNANT WIT KIDS ALREADY...
DAMMM. THEY AINT WAISTIN NO TIME :0 


CONGRATS ON THE BABY GIRL, HOMIE!! SHE GONNA BE BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 28 2008, 07:07 PM~11997905
> *that cool. where you guys located?? no address on that link.
> *


if you play the video the adress is on it...

i don't remember off the top my head i know its right next to PSN park!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any 1 havin a problem connecting to limewire.....my connection bars are red and it says you are currently connecting to the network. :angry:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 28 2008, 08:18 PM~11998615
> *any 1 havin a problem connecting to limewire.....my connection bars are red and it says you are currently connecting to the network.  :angry:
> *


4 get it im on now...but it took almost 5 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got home from Tampa.. Was like 49 degrees today during my shoot.. My model almost blew into the ocean =/


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: entonce :nicoderm:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My Poor Model =(


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Oct 28 2008, 06:05 PM~11997891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i hate to see that... did it fall off the trailer?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:17 PM~11999214
> *damn i hate to see that... did it fall off the trailer?
> *


the low lying bridge won.


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:26 PM~11999317
> *the low lying bridge won.
> *


wow well look at the bright side it will make it easier to make it a permanent vert now...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 28 2008, 07:58 PM~11999010
> *My Poor Model =(
> 
> 
> ...


pics of cold nipples or it didnt happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

yo roly ur ol' boy still wants the t-top monte


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

*DOING WHAT WE DO! PAN AM!*


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

*AND IT DONT STOP*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:03 PM~11999684
> *wow well look at the bright side it will make it easier to make it a permanent vert now...
> *


 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 06:17 PM~11999214
> *damn i hate to see that... did it fall off the trailer?
> *


naw for what i read it hit the top of a bridge


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning FLORIDA !!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Mernin Miami!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning miami!!!

Oscar, i got the trailer ready for this weekend!! just need to know the adress..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:45 PM~12000142
> *DOING WHAT WE DO! PAN AM!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 28 2008, 10:45 PM~12000142
> *DOING WHAT WE DO! PAN AM!
> 
> 
> ...



PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

the only way its done



> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:46 PM~12000157
> *AND IT DONT STOP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 29 2008, 06:37 AM~12003171
> *morning FLORIDA !!!!
> *


  WHATS CRACKN HOMEIE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 28 2008, 09:46 PM~12000157
> *AND IT DONT STOP
> 
> 
> ...


how long did the project take to get it fully rap.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys.. Just got the approval for the Firme Estilo Show/Picnic to be printed..

So Congrats to the Miami Hoppers (Classic Angels)..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 29 2008, 11:20 AM~12004925
> *Hey Guys.. Just got the approval for the Firme Estilo Show/Picnic to be printed..
> 
> So Congrats to the Miami Hoppers (Classic Angels)..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

for sale 24s wit 255/30/24 kuhmos good condition and tires are good first wit $1500 takes em


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 29 2008, 11:20 AM~12004925
> *Hey Guys.. Just got the approval for the Firme Estilo Show/Picnic to be printed..
> 
> So Congrats to the Miami Hoppers (Classic Angels)..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HERES WHATS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN OBAMA GETS INTO OFFICE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This is Perfect


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Or


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *96' lincoln*, TiggerLS
QUE VUELTA MAMI


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 29 2008, 01:41 PM~12006244
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln, TiggerLS
> QUE VUELTA MAMI
> *


AH SALISTE DE CLOSET ? MARICONASO!! :uh: LOL

QUE BOLA! ?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 29 2008, 11:44 AM~12006266
> *AH SALISTE DE CLOSET ? MARICONASO!!  :uh:  LOL
> 
> QUE BOLA! ?
> *


CHILLING BRO. AQUI IN THE SHOP, COMING OUT HERE TONITE??/


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 29 2008, 01:48 PM~12006288
> *CHILLING BRO. AQUI IN THE SHOP,  COMING OUT HERE TONITE??/
> *



YES SIR!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 28 2008, 07:46 PM~12000157
> *AND IT DONT STOP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Oct 29 2008, 09:39 AM~12005136
> *for sale 24s wit 255/30/24 kuhmos good condition and tires are good first wit $1500 takes em
> 
> 
> ...


what pattern is it?


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

WASSUP MIAMI


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good deal on them rims


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 28 2008, 01:27 PM~11996283
> *HERE'Z ONE FOR U EVIL AND ALL THE FLORIDA R.O.
> 
> MTV3 - ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


back that up biz  big fucken ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 29 2008, 12:06 PM~12006439
> *what pattern is it?
> *


PROLLY 5X115


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2008, 01:59 PM~12006928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2008, 09:31 PM~11989289
> *(BEST OF SHOW) AT THE FIRME ESTILO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 HOLD UP I GOT U "E"


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...


THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.


** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 29 2008, 12:06 PM~12006439
> *what pattern is it?
> *


they fit magnums 300s chargers impalas montes etc. their 5x115 or 114.3


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 28 2008, 10:30 PM~11999949
> *pics of cold nipples or it didnt happen  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

eyy wats good no hangout tonight???


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 29 2008, 03:18 PM~12008083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooh shit it's on


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 29 2008, 03:16 PM~12008061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT !!!!!!!! I CAN SEE MY SELF........ :nicoderm: .....LOL!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 29 2008, 08:12 PM~12009125
> *OH SHIT !!!!!!!! I CAN SEE MY SELF........ :nicoderm: .....LOL!
> *


  :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 29 2008, 05:14 PM~12009151
> *  :loco:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :wow:  ....WHAT UP FOOL...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 29 2008, 08:17 PM~12009191
> *:scrutinize:  :wow:   ....WHAT UP FOOL...
> *


ne pinga here watching the heat game


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 29 2008, 07:19 PM~12009207
> *ne pinga here watching the heat game
> *



oh shit thanks 4 reminding me.....


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 29 2008, 06:19 PM~12009207
> *ne pinga here watching the heat game
> *



What Channel? or is it on NBA League Pass?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sunshine


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 29 2008, 08:32 PM~12009339
> *What Channel? or is it on NBA League Pass?
> *


fox sports net fsn


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> Damn that ***** called you Envio Perez...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

the lil hommie could not read for shit all day long :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> > Damn that ***** called you Envio Perez...
> 
> 
> THAT DONT MATTER BIG "I" AS LONG AS I TOOK HOME WHATS MINE .


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 29 2008, 05:17 PM~12009190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Lookin Good!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Oct 27 2008, 07:53 PM~11988855
> *FRESH!
> *


Thanks. :biggrin: 

Only thing I need next is to put a slip yoke drive line. :uh:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 29 2008, 04:25 PM~12009273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: JAYSON BDAY / JUNKIE HOUR :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 29 2008, 10:19 PM~12010256
> *:biggrin: JAYSON BDAY / JUNKIE HOUR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.IS DAT A FUCKIN BLUNT IN THE CAKE??
DAMMM. THATS THE KINDA BIRTHDAY CAKE I NEED!!
LOL
HOPE YA'LL HAD FUN!!!!

ANY LEFT OVERS????
LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 29 2008, 10:22 PM~12010292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM "D"??? WASSUP WIT THE BLURRY PICS.... FUCK, NOW IM DIZZY!!
TIGHT WORK CHINGO BLING! :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 29 2008, 07:22 PM~12010289
> *OMG.IS DAT A FUCKIN BLUNT IN THE CAKE??
> DAMMM. THATS THE KINDA BIRTHDAY CAKE I NEED!!
> LOL
> ...


 :biggrin: YEA PANCHO SAID GO OVER HE GOT SOME LEFT OVERS FOR YOU


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 29 2008, 10:26 PM~12010334
> *:biggrin: YEA PANCHO SAID GO OVER HE GOT SOME LEFT OVERS FOR YOU
> *


LMAO


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Oct 29 2008, 07:25 PM~12010333
> *DAM "D"??? WASSUP WIT THE BLURRY PICS.... FUCK, NOW IM DIZZY!!
> TIGHT WORK CHINGO BLING! :0
> *


 :biggrin: ITS CUZ HES MOVING AND SPRAYING CLEAR THATS Y


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

i see u white bizzle :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 29 2008, 07:40 PM~12010512
> *i see u white bizzle :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: JUNKIE HOUR IS SERIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, *Made You A Hater*, FajitasOnGRill956, bBblue88olds
:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 29 2008, 09:44 PM~12010547
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, FajitasOnGRill956, bBblue88olds
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ready for tomm.? :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 29 2008, 07:47 PM~12010575
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ready for tomm.? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEEEEZZZZZZZIR


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 29 2008, 06:47 PM~12010575
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ready for tomm.? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 29 2008, 07:22 PM~12010292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i didnt even get informed!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 29 2008, 08:13 PM~12010837
> *damn i didnt even get informed!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

>


tight pic :thumbsup:



> What Channel? or is it on NBA League Pass?


wut up ***** chucky says he wants some sonic



> > Damn that ***** called you Envio Perez...
> 
> 
> yea he did
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 19 2008, 07:34 PM~11912227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.................15" WHEELS SET OF 4, $150 OBO........CAME OFF A BOX 89 CHEVY CAPRICE.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Just finished and ready for a New Owner....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 28 2008, 10:46 PM~12000157
> *AND IT DONT STOP
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work! :biggrin: One day I'll get it like yall boyz! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 29 2008, 07:19 PM~12010256
> *:biggrin: JAYSON BDAY / JUNKIE HOUR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll ni99az are serious lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2008, 07:43 AM~12013403
> *ya'll ni99az are serious lol
> *


anything..............HAPPYBDAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 30 2008, 05:47 AM~12013418
> *anything..............HAPPYBDAY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


thanx dawg


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2008, 08:12 AM~12013502
> *thanx dawg
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 29 2008, 11:29 PM~12012313
> *Tight work!  :biggrin: One day I'll get it like yall boyz!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the frame that went on the red Monte ?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

done . tks. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shorty from Low Lyfe?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey is there anyone here that can tell me what year a car is.. just by looking at it?

G-Bodys &
Impala's


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, HAHAHA, Euro2low


hi there er'one


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Oct 30 2008, 09:07 AM~12014581
> *Hey is there anyone here that can tell me what year a car is.. just by looking at it?
> 
> G-Bodys &
> ...


impala's yes and gbodys depends


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Jason.. Can you send me your email.. I need some help with these descriptions..

I'm writing the article for the show this weekend.. and im trying to get the right years and makes for the photo captions..

[email protected]

Thanks Homie


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2008, 12:29 PM~12014760
> *impala's yes and gbodys depends
> *


SOME G-BODY DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING DIFFRENT EXCEPT MAYBE SOME INTERIOR PARTS LIKE DOOR PANELS


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well i need years on the cars.. and some of those guys i never talked to.. just needed some assistance


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I JUST FINISHED HOMEBOYS TRUNK FROM HIS REGAL. WHAT YALL THINK? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

boogs flash


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Jason.. Thanks man.. You helped me out a lot..

Just finished the article..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 30 2008, 01:32 PM~12015942
> *I JUST FINISHED HOMEBOYS TRUNK FROM HIS REGAL.  WHAT YALL THINK? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS SH!!!!!!TS RAW....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 30 2008, 01:32 PM~12015942
> *I JUST FINISHED HOMEBOYS TRUNK FROM HIS REGAL.  WHAT YALL THINK? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BLUETOOTH ?? MASSS PUTOOOOO!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A7EqhLPP3Q&feature=related


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 30 2008, 11:35 AM~12015982
> *boogs flash
> *


YEAH GOT THE IDEAS FROM THERE. JUST CHANGED IT A BIT. AND BY THE WAY. IT WAS ALL FREEHAND


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 30 2008, 11:42 AM~12016065
> *BLUETOOTH ?? MASSS PUTOOOOO!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A7EqhLPP3Q&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHIT FUNNY. *******


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 30 2008, 01:49 PM~12016113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT SHIT FUNNY.  *******
> *



lol. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 30 2008, 01:32 PM~12015942
> *I JUST FINISHED HOMEBOYS TRUNK FROM HIS REGAL.  WHAT YALL THINK? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  good work dre


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 30 2008, 12:43 PM~12016546
> *  good work dre
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 30 2008, 03:45 PM~12016555
> *:thumbsup:
> *


nicely done man


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 30 2008, 02:32 PM~12015942
> *I JUST FINISHED HOMEBOYS TRUNK FROM HIS REGAL.  WHAT YALL THINK? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good homie....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2006 lowrider show


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 29 2008, 10:23 PM~12010309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can my car be next :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

whats good p-nut


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Pancho.. Remember.. I got a Tahoe lol


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 30 2008, 02:42 PM~12016065
> *BLUETOOTH ?? MASSS PUTOOOOO!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A7EqhLPP3Q&feature=related
> *


LMAO...I STARTED WATCHIN ALL OF THEM... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 30 2008, 02:32 PM~12015942
> *I JUST FINISHED HOMEBOYS TRUNK FROM HIS REGAL.  WHAT YALL THINK? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0 :0 :0 
YOU ALREADY KNOW... LOOKS G   D!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 30 2008, 01:20 AM~12012262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! 
THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE BRAND NEW!!!
:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

7 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, BloodBath, SOLO UHP, INKSTINCT003
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 30 2008, 03:59 PM~12017188
> *can my car be next  :biggrin:
> *


4 u anything


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 30 2008, 08:01 PM~12018839
> *4 u anything
> *


my swing for the ladies got them on lock :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 30 2008, 07:11 PM~12018936
> *my swing for the ladies got them on lock  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 28 2008, 05:18 PM~11998615
> *any 1 havin a problem connecting to limewire.....my connection bars are red and it says you are currently connecting to the network.  :angry:
> *


i had that same problem you need download mp3 rocket same shit just diffrent names


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anybody have any spare big body chrome panel clips. The long black ones?I need a bunch of them!!!!!!!!!!!Whose got em for sale?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 30 2008, 02:45 PM~12016555
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SO WHEN IS IT MY TURN REMEMBER I TOLD U IF UR BORED MY CAR IS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 30 2008, 09:02 PM~12019949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love what im seeing :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Oct 30 2008, 08:36 PM~12019678
> *SO WHEN IS IT MY TURN REMEMBER I TOLD U IF UR BORED MY CAR IS THERE :biggrin:
> *


wtf


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12020517
> *wtf
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

to bad wat i said u dumass ur supposed to sign off :twak:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i have a problem :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 30 2008, 11:41 PM~12021312
> *i have a problem :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


well the first step is always acknowledging and confronting that problem. so congrats, your now on track to a normal life again.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Oct 30 2008, 10:07 PM~12020783
> *to bad wat i said u dumass ur supposed to sign off :twak:
> *


u loony bitch :buttkick:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 30 2008, 09:02 PM~12019949
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thats James from Ft Myers.. right Evelio?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 30 2008, 10:02 PM~12019949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 30 2008, 03:13 PM~12017315
> *whats good p-nut
> *


Here chillin! You? Hows Young Money doin?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 30 2008, 06:42 PM~12019205
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


New name?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's everybody doing for HALLOWEEN ???? my way ft laudardale river front is going to be packed with hoes in sexy ass customes :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2008, 12:23 PM~12024769
> *what's everybody doing for HALLOWEEN ????  my way ft laudardale river front is going to be packed with hoes in sexy ass customes  :cheesy:
> *


me=party=free liquor=free food and the occasional naked hoe lol


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2008, 11:23 AM~12024769
> *what's everybody doing for HALLOWEEN ????  my way ft laudardale river front is going to be packed with hoes in sexy ass customes  :cheesy:
> *


lauderdale then partyin in the wood


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2008, 12:23 PM~12024769
> *what's everybody doing for HALLOWEEN ????  my way ft laudardale river front is going to be packed with hoes in sexy ass customes  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

party at my house...bayou time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keg,parrot bay commercial dispenser for da hoes and a alot of weed to keep me sane..lol...


yall be safe out there and if u have jits be extra careful...


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

YO JUST INCASE YA DONT KNOW THERES A HOP NEXT WENSDAY AT THE HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP.... BOLOS BUBBLE VS. FATBOYS BOX.... JUST INCASE YA DIDNT KNOW


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

what up miami :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 31 2008, 02:12 PM~12026202
> *YO JUST INCASE YA DONT KNOW THERES A HOP NEXT WENSDAY AT THE HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP.... BOLOS BUBBLE VS. FATBOYS BOX.... JUST INCASE YA DIDNT KNOW
> *



if theres a hop then TRUUCCHA! is gonna be all over it ! 

DRON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 31 2008, 03:47 PM~12026536
> *if theres a hop then TRUUCCHA! is gonna be all over it !
> 
> DRON!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nice atleast I'll be able to put this weeks hop in the same video make it a little more interesting


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> Tight work! :biggrin: One day I'll get it like yall boyz! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 31 2008, 03:12 PM~12026202
> *YO JUST INCASE YA DONT KNOW THERES A HOP NEXT WENSDAY AT THE HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP.... BOLOS BUBBLE VS. FATBOYS BOX.... JUST INCASE YA DIDNT KNOW
> *


oohhhhh shitttttttt !!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 31 2008, 05:39 PM~12027612
> *oohhhhh shitttttttt !!!!!
> *


hno:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 31 2008, 05:40 PM~12027630
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wut it do pimpin?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 31 2008, 12:12 PM~12026202
> *YO JUST INCASE YA DONT KNOW THERES A HOP NEXT WENSDAY AT THE HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP.... BOLOS BUBBLE VS. FATBOYS BOX.... JUST INCASE YA DIDNT KNOW
> *


you got any pictures of the two cars i don't think i've ever seen them .......


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 31 2008, 12:12 PM~12026202
> *YO JUST INCASE YA DONT KNOW THERES A HOP NEXT WENSDAY AT THE HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP.... BOLOS BUBBLE VS. FATBOYS BOX.... JUST INCASE YA DIDNT KNOW
> *


I WANNA GO :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 31 2008, 05:44 PM~12027666
> *Wut it do pimpin?
> *



chillin bro...you?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 31 2008, 06:36 PM~12028107
> *I WANNA GO :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 31 2008, 03:12 PM~12026202
> *YO JUST INCASE YA DONT KNOW THERES A HOP NEXT WENSDAY AT THE HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP.... BOLOS BUBBLE VS. FATBOYS BOX.... JUST INCASE YA DIDNT KNOW
> *


:nono::nono:

THIS IS THE ONE AND ONLY ( FaT BoY ) I AGREE TO THE HOP AT THE TATTOO SHOP BUT NOT NEXT WEEK BUT THE ONE FOLLOWING THAT (ON THE 5 OF NOVEMBER) BECAUSE I NEED TO BUILD THE BOX, I DIDN'T BUY MY SHIT BUILD... :twak: AND COME WITH MONEY I WANNA TAKE YOUR MONEY. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 31 2008, 07:22 PM~12028430
> *:nono::nono:
> 
> THIS IS THE ONE AND ONLY ( FaT BoY ) I AGREE TO THE HOP AT THE TATTOO SHOP BUT  NOT NEXT WEEK BUT THE ONE FOLLOWING THAT (ON THE 5 OF NOVEMBER)  BECAUSE I NEED TO BUILD THE BOX, I DIDN'T BUY MY SHIT BUILD...  :twak: AND COME WITH MONEY I WANNA TAKE YOUR MONEY.
> ...



yea, it was bought but everythang was changed out...i dont know what shit your talkin but that box was built when you got it too...it was supose to be a friendly hop n now you got jokes homie...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 31 2008, 05:05 PM~12028732
> *yea, it was bought but everythang was changed out...i dont know what shit your talkin but that box was built when you got it too...it was supose to be a friendly hop n now you got jokes homie...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, Magik007, *FatboyR&T, INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 31 2008, 04:22 PM~12028430
> *:nono::nono:
> 
> THIS IS THE ONE AND ONLY ( FaT BoY ) I AGREE TO THE HOP AT THE TATTOO SHOP BUT  NOT NEXT WEEK BUT THE ONE FOLLOWING THAT (ON THE 5 OF NOVEMBER)  BECAUSE I NEED TO BUILD THE BOX, I DIDN'T BUY MY SHIT BUILD...  :twak: AND COME WITH MONEY I WANNA TAKE YOUR MONEY.
> ...



homeboy check this...it jason and im tellin u like this bolo called u out and u said yeah...now u wanna talk shit like alittle bitch and say u aint ready....second yea bolo bought the car built but everything is brand new papa...and that box u got is built to so y is u talkin...y dont u man the fuck up and line it up next wensday and stop makin excuses like alittle bitch...like pimpin said this was supposed to be a friendly hop but u open ur mouth like alil fuckin gurl...grow some cojones and be out there next wensday.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, all-eyez-onme, *SWITCHITTER, *Rollin DoN DeViLLe
MUST BEE NICCEE


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!+Oct 31 2008, 07:22 PM~12028430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let these fools settle that shit with their cars.

Why do we have to start beef. I understand that Fatboy loves beef like his previous post said but why does it always have to involve hard feelings. Put up or shut the fuck up. Feel me? If Fatboy said yes to the hop then he shouldn't try to make excuses. h


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

MAAANDO,81_Monte_Pimpin,FatboyR&T

:dunno: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

TO START WITH I GOT MY CAR STARTED AND DROVE IT LIKE THAT CAUSE I FELT LIKE IT BUT I STARTED THAT CAR NO ONE EASE!!! IF HI GOT IT BUILD O WELL... I KNOW BOLO WELL I USED TO CHILL WITH THAT *****... I TOKE MY SHIT OUT THE STREETS BECAUSE SOME LIL ***** CALLED ME OUT WITH THAT LINC(JERRY) AND IF IM GOING TO BUILD A CAR TO HOP ITS A ONE TIME THING ASK BOLO HE KNOW IM A DUM ASS WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPING MY SHIT :rant: :rant: 

AND IF YOU THINK THAT BECAUSE I SAID SOME SHIT ABOUT MONEY ITS BEEF YOUR ALL SOME DUM FUCKS!!! I WORK TO FUCKING HARD FOR MY SHIT AND WHEN I WIN I WOULD LIKE $$$$ FOR MY TIME


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

I DIDN'T KNOW MAANDO WAS A FUCKING CHEERLEADER;

JASON WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT LIL BITCH MAN BUILD A CAR JUST ONE AND THEN TALK;


81 MONTE I DON'T KNOW YOU MAN YOUR NOT PART OF THE STORY!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 31 2008, 11:08 PM~12029772
> *SHIT I HOPE THIS HOP THIS COMIN WED IS BETTER THEN THE ONE THAT JUST PASSED  :thumbsdown: BOO IF UR GOING TO SHOW UP TO A HANGOUT B PREPARED AND CHARGE UR BATTERIES U NEVER KNW WATS GOING TO HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it, makes me want to bring my car out and bring it back home in pieces, or burned to the bone :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2008, 06:05 PM~12027872
> *you got any pictures of the two cars i don't think i've ever seen them .......
> *



Bolo's Caprice











the challenger....











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 31 2008, 11:05 PM~12029755
> *I DIDN'T KNOW MAANDO WAS A FUCKING CHEERLEADER;
> 
> JASON WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT LIL BITCH MAN BUILD A CAR JUST ONE AND THEN TALK;
> ...



Listen *****..... if you want to fucking talk about me you know where im at and you can tell me im a fuckin cheerleader in my face *****. Im not gonna say anything else. Chillout wit what you say fool cuz I never said anything about you or your car. So shut the fuck up and watch your fucking mouth *****. You dont know me like that.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003*, CALVIN


:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 31 2008, 11:35 PM~12029965
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, CALVIN
> :wave:
> *


Wassup *****!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 31 2008, 11:37 PM~12029985
> *Wassup *****!
> *



nada chillin here at the crib... just got home from takin the kids trick r treatin... you?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Oct 31 2008, 11:39 PM~12030009
> *nada chillin here at the crib... just got home from takin the kids trick r treatin... you?
> *


Making a playlist for the baby shower tomorrow. Stuck on some spanish songs. did you have your costume on?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

todos son una partida de come pingas. go work on your fucking cars and shut the fuck up. *my car hops higher than urs; no mine does;* *i eat more than you: blablablablablabla*. and please no cheerleaders :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
*INTERNET GANGSTERS*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

my costume was a procrastinators unite tomorrow tshirt....lmao, no one got it here.....


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 30 2008, 11:41 PM~12021312
> *i have a problem :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



Church's - :thumbsdown: 
Popeyes is the shit ( red beans and rice all day with spicy chicken and buttermilk biscuits)


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 31 2008, 11:43 PM~12030035
> *todos son una partida de come pingas. go work on your fucking cars and shut the fuck up. my car hops higher than urs; no mine does; i eat more than you: blablablablablabla. and please no cheerleaders :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> INTERNET GANGSTERS
> 
> ...



lol hell naw...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 31 2008, 11:43 PM~12030035
> *todos son una partida de come pingas. go work on your fucking cars and shut the fuck up. my car hops higher than urs; no mine does; i eat more than you: blablablablablabla. and please no cheerleaders :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> INTERNET GANGSTERS
> 
> ...


:uh: 

WOW! Go to sleep ***** its past your bedtime!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 31 2008, 11:43 PM~12030035
> *todos son una partida de come pingas. go work on your fucking cars and shut the fuck up. my car hops higher than urs; no mine does; i eat more than you: blablablablablabla. and please no cheerleaders :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> INTERNET GANGSTERS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

HEY INK SLINGER IM STILL WAITING FOR U TO GET BORED AGAIN SO U CVAN DO MY WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Oct 31 2008, 08:52 PM~12030115
> *HEY INK SLINGER IM STILL WAITING FOR U TO GET BORED AGAIN SO U CVAN DO MY WAGON :biggrin:
> *


GOT TO BRING ME THAT WAGON TO THE SHOP


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 31 2008, 11:55 PM~12030132
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dre..... why did you post a pic of yourself? I thought you werent going to show anyone what you were for Halloween. :roflmao:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

I GOT TO BRING EVERTHING TO UR SHOP WHEN I GET XTRA CHEESE TRUST ME I WILL B THERE WIT CAR AND BODY


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well hello drama queens.. how is everyone tonight?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Dammm boy miami is on fire but fuck it is a everyday thang....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CHECK OUT THIS HOP ACTION 2 DOOR COUP AGAINST 2 DOOR CUT DOG 
I THINK THE CUTTY GOT SERVED  :biggrin: :uh:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVI2MZk6JAU


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Nov 1 2008, 04:15 AM~12031613
> *Dammm boy miami is on fire but fuck it is a everyday thang....
> *


its starting to look like MIAMI again, if you think about it, all the shit talkin was motivation for building rides back then, hopefully the 2nd era begins. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHUUUUULLLLLLLOOOOWWWWWWW...........!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

what's the deal for today homie ??????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2008, 10:20 AM~12031977
> *CHUUUUULLLLLLLOOOOWWWWWWW...........!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> what's the deal for today homie ??????
> *


trabajando *PARSI!!!!!* come to UM hospital and flirt with the nurses :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

If I may. I know Bolo way back in the day and we use to clown with our cars whether it had paint or not. Hop here and hop their, 3 wheel and what not. The best thing about it, was that we had mad fun and had respect for one another. 

The majority of you guys here on lil are taking things to personal. So what if so and so bought a car with juice, or someone had time to build it themselves. The key thing to understand and see is that its all about having fun and bringing it. 

I don't know how is this other competitor that wants to hop Bolo, so I can't say anything positive nor negative about. However, I do know Bolo and I have to say that its been fun and I have much respect for him.

In conclusion, lets just have fun and not start any beef among us.

P.S. 
Almost done working out all the bugs in my setup. I'm calling you out Bolo when I'm done. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry typo. I meant to say, I don't know who: not, I don't know how.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

elegance custom ed :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

digitalwheels.net


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 31 2008, 08:05 PM~12029755
> *I DIDN'T KNOW MAANDO WAS A FUCKING CHEERLEADER;
> 
> JASON WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT LIL BITCH MAN BUILD A CAR JUST ONE AND THEN TALK;
> ...



yo fatboy i know u aint talkin cuz....the only reason i havent built a car is cuz im always wastin my time helpin ya ***** build ur shit...but dont worry papa give it alil i gotcha and when i call u out dont fuckin back down like alil fuckin gurl...u c fatboy it started as a friendly hop but ur lil slick mouth has to fuckin open...lets c wht happens at the hop


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 1 2008, 07:34 AM~12032015
> *trabajando PARSI!!!!! come to UM hospital and flirt with the nurses :biggrin:
> *


UM HOSPITAL=FINE ASS NURSES :thumbsup: i might have to take you up on that offer one of this days


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2008, 04:28 PM~12033743
> *UM HOSPITAL=FINE ASS NURSES  :thumbsup: i might have to take you up on that offer one of this days
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO SO WATS UP WITH SUNDAY HANGOUT THE LAST SUNDAY OFF EVERY MONTH EVERYONE DOWN OR WATS UP   :thumbsup:


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

WASSUP EVERY  ONE?????


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

oh wazahh this is Bolo. this is to wanna dance , damn ***** lonq time no see, youhve been hidinqq in the subburbes, youh should brrinqq your shxt out to hop a three way hopp. just too show these niqqaz how us old school niqqahz really do it. && to learn that when you qet called out dont back down and do what you qottah do. 


And that comment is to Fat Boy. i know the economy is hard but damn niqqah, i hope to see youh there.


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

and this is for fatboy, or for who evr is el profesor , who the fuck you are.

yeahh i bought the car built cuhz i could offord to do shyt like that not like you fuck niqqahs that be crying for money, i work hard for my shyt pa darme los gustos que yo quiera. 

nd for your info. all brand new batterys, brand new rack,brand new pumps,and more. they were done by me after i got the car. 

you know what niqqah let me stay shut and ill show you how it is on the 12th at 11:30.


----------



## BOLOZ_LADY (Nov 2, 2008)

BABII HOP THAT SHIIT!!!!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

BOLOZ LADY WATS GOING ON ON THE 12TH


----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)

whats up miami looking for some place to get so chrome for 87 cutlass


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Nov 1 2008, 11:04 AM~12032893
> *Sorry typo.  I meant to say, I don't know who:  not,  I don't know how.
> *


 Yo wanna dance.. Whats Good


----------



## BOLOZ_LADY (Nov 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Nov 1 2008, 08:57 PM~12036139
> *BOLOZ LADY WATS GOING ON ON THE 12TH
> *


----------



## BOLOZ_LADY (Nov 2, 2008)

MY MANS GONNA HOP THIS *****, FATBOY ....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

coming out real soon


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING MIAMI


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Nov 1 2008, 07:55 PM~12035745
> *and this is for fatboy, or for who evr is el profesor , who the fuck you are.
> 
> yeahh i bought the car built cuhz i could offord to do shyt like that not like you fuck niqqahs that be crying  for money, i work hard for my shyt pa darme los gustos que yo quiera.
> ...



:0 thats my dawg :roflmao:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Nov 1 2008, 10:55 PM~12035745
> *and this is for fatboy, or for who evr is el profesor , who the fuck you are.
> 
> yeahh i bought the car built cuhz i could offord to do shyt like that not like you fuck niqqahs that be crying  for money, i work hard for my shyt pa darme los gustos que yo quiera.
> ...



see you there ***** and eon's pumps looking real nice :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Nov 2 2008, 12:06 AM~12037019
> *Yo wanna dance.. Whats Good
> *


Man been really busy lately. Not easy running a business. Anyway everything cool how about you? Hope to see you soon. :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Nov 1 2008, 08:49 PM~12035715
> *oh wazahh this is Bolo. this is to wanna dance , damn ***** lonq time no  see, youhve been hidinqq in the subburbes, youh should brrinqq your shxt out to hop a three way hopp. just too show these niqqaz how us old school niqqahz really do it. && to learn that when you qet called out dont back down and do what you qottah do.
> And that comment is to Fat Boy. i know the economy is hard but damn niqqah, i hope to see youh there.
> *



You have no idea how tempting that is, but I can't. I'm redoing my lift and well now I need a slip yoke. Also haven't been able to put on the new arms. Don't have enough time running a business and all. Anyway wish you the best and like always "HOP THAT SHIT" :biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up D hows evrything cuz


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Nov 2 2008, 07:09 AM~12037900
> *see you there ***** and eon's pumps looking real nice :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY IF THEY R EONS PUMPS ***** BUT THEY DONE UP HOW THEY SUPPOSED TO...LAUGH NOW LAUGH ALL U WANT BUT U FUNNA CRY LATER HOMEBOII


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Nov 2 2008, 10:09 AM~12037900
> *see you there ***** and eon's pumps looking real nice :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yea rocking EONS pumps but with NEW moters and NEW gears,   
So stop running your mouth and bring it!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHATS CRACKN MIAMI


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida, CADILLAC D, :wave: :wave:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

MIAMI :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 2 2008, 10:49 AM~12038886
> *Miami305Rida, CADILLAC D, :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WUZ UP WHITE BOI :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Nov 2 2008, 10:32 AM~12038803
> *wat up D hows evrything cuz
> *


CHILLEN ***** WUZ UP WIT THAT LINCOLN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 2 2008, 11:03 AM~12038985
> *CHILLEN ***** WUZ UP WIT THAT LINCOLN
> *


chilling cuz i just got a set of show times finna slap dem shit on soon and from there finna star with the patterns and shit im finna leave it white....hows the caddy


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Still_Ridin_Clean, FatboyR&T*


:wave:


----------



## BOLOZ_LADY (Nov 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 2 2008, 12:23 PM~12039328
> *Still_Ridin_Clean, FatboyR&T
> :wave:
> *



[email protected] WHATS GOOD?? :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

Any one intrested i have 26 inch dub zane wheels in 25 series tire brand new condition 5 lug for 3500 obo these are the newest dubs out and the tires still have the hairs on them


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i also have a complete 454 motor trannny and wire harness (its fuel injected ) runs extreamly hard can hear run still in car 4000 for everything (trying to build a lowrider out of my 71 impala im gettin rid of all that big rim shit


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

WAS UP EVERYONE MIAMI WILL BE HAVING A TOYS FOR TOTS TOY DRIVE / CARWASH COMING IN NOV SO STAY TUNE FOR MORE INFO REMEBER YOU ALL ITS FOR THE KIDS SO LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN THANKS YOU ALL 

$5.OO DOLLARS WITH A UNWRAP TOY 
$10.00 DOLLARS WITH NO TOY 

THE TOYS WILL BE GIVING TO MIAMI CHILDRENS HOSPITAL

MORE INFO TO COME


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOLOZ_LADY_@Nov 2 2008, 04:33 PM~12039709
> *[email protected] WHATS GOOD?? :biggrin:
> *



chillin, been sleepin all day...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 2 2008, 06:28 PM~12040238
> *chillin, been sleepin all day...
> *


Lazy ass *****!!!! Wut it do my cracka!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 2 2008, 06:27 PM~12040235
> *WAS UP EVERYONE KIDS*. :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 2 2008, 07:43 PM~12040646
> *Lazy ass *****!!!! Wut it do my cracka!!! :biggrin:
> *



chillin bro... just catchin up on my beauty rest hahaha


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BALLER'S ROCK N ROLL SPORTS BAR...........3200 HALLANDALE BEACH BLVD.

HOLLYWOOD, FL 33023 954-985-3870


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Nov 2 2008, 09:51 AM~12038592
> *Man been really busy lately.  Not easy running a business.  Anyway everything cool how about you?  Hope to see you soon. :biggrin:
> *


 Good thanks!! When we going to chill??? You going to the hang out this wednesday???


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 2 2008, 11:49 AM~12038886
> *Miami305Rida, CADILLAC D, :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wus up Luis hows the baby?


----------



## Switch_King (Nov 3, 2008)

FOR ALL YOU LIL MIAMI BOY WITH YOUR CEREAL BOX CARS IVE BEEN SCOPING YOU GUYS AT THE HANG OUT, NOW I THINK IS THE RIGHT MOMENT TO BRING MY SHIT OUT FOR ALL YOU LIL PUNKS LIKE FATBOY AND BOLO! YALL LIL ****** THINK YALL GOT HOPPERS BUT YALL AINT GET SHIT LIKE MINE.... I THINK ITS THE PERFECT MOMENTS TO BRING MY SHIT OUT TO SHOW MIAMI WHAT A REAL LOW RIDER IS!!! NOT EVEN THAT ***** CHICO OR EVELIO CAN PULL UP TO MY STANDARD....
FYI. THIS FOR CHICHO ,BOLO ,EVELIO AND FATBOY
AS YALL SEE IM CALLING YALL ****** OUT.. 
SO SEE YALL OUT THERE ON THE 12TH..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 2 2008, 09:10 PM~12041252
> *Wus up Luis hows the baby?
> *


he doing good and your's


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

hmmmmmmm i think im goin 2 dat hangout on da 12th


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

ill be there at dat toys for tots show gotta help the kids


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 09:50 PM~12041581
> *FOR ALL YOU LIL MIAMI BOY WITH YOUR CEREAL BOX CARS IVE BEEN SCOPING YOU GUYS AT THE HANG OUT, NOW I THINK IS THE RIGHT MOMENT TO BRING MY SHIT OUT FOR ALL YOU LIL PUNKS LIKE FATBOY AND BOLO! YALL LIL ****** THINK YALL GOT HOPPERS BUT YALL AINT GET SHIT LIKE MINE.... I THINK ITS THE PERFECT  MOMENTS TO BRING MY SHIT OUT TO SHOW MIAMI WHAT A REAL LOW RIDER IS!!!  NOT EVEN THAT ***** CHICO OR EVELIO CAN PULL UP TO MY STANDARD....
> FYI. THIS FOR CHICHO ,BOLO ,EVELIO AND FATBOY
> AS YALL SEE IM CALLING YALL ****** OUT..
> ...



haha another hater... bring it homie... lets see what you got... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *Still_Ridin_Clean*, 59IMPALAon24s

Wut up pimp?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 08:50 PM~12041581
> *FOR ALL YOU LIL MIAMI BOY WITH YOUR CEREAL BOX CARS IVE BEEN SCOPING YOU GUYS AT THE HANG OUT, NOW I THINK IS THE RIGHT MOMENT TO BRING MY SHIT OUT FOR ALL YOU LIL PUNKS LIKE FATBOY AND BOLO! YALL LIL ****** THINK YALL GOT HOPPERS BUT YALL AINT GET SHIT LIKE MINE.... I THINK ITS THE PERFECT  MOMENTS TO BRING MY SHIT OUT TO SHOW MIAMI WHAT A REAL LOW RIDER IS!!!  NOT EVEN THAT ***** CHICO OR EVELIO CAN PULL UP TO MY STANDARD....
> FYI. THIS FOR CHICHO ,BOLO ,EVELIO AND FATBOY
> AS YALL SEE IM CALLING YALL ****** OUT..
> ...


damn it took you a total of 12 minutes to get your post up :uh:


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 09:50 PM~12041581
> *FOR ALL YOU LIL MIAMI BOY WITH YOUR CEREAL BOX CARS IVE BEEN SCOPING YOU GUYS AT THE HANG OUT, NOW I THINK IS THE RIGHT MOMENT TO BRING MY SHIT OUT FOR ALL YOU LIL PUNKS LIKE FATBOY AND BOLO! YALL LIL ****** THINK YALL GOT HOPPERS BUT YALL AINT GET SHIT LIKE MINE.... I THINK ITS THE PERFECT  MOMENTS TO BRING MY SHIT OUT TO SHOW MIAMI WHAT A REAL LOW RIDER IS!!!  NOT EVEN THAT ***** CHICO OR EVELIO CAN PULL UP TO MY STANDARD....
> FYI. THIS FOR CHICHO ,BOLO ,EVELIO AND FATBOY
> AS YALL SEE IM CALLING YALL ****** OUT..
> ...



YO NIGGHA I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE BUT STOP RUNNING LIP , WITH THAT RUST BUCKET... ALL THOSE BATTERIES YOU GOT FROM DR BATTERIES BUY ON E GET ONE FREE. YOU TRYING TO SAY YOUR NOT FROM DOWN HERE . IF YOUR A REAL NIGGHA YOUR PULL UP AND SHUT UP . CUZ I HAVE BEEN IN THE GAME SNICE 1996. AND I KNOW WHAT A TRUE LOWRIDER IS. THAT A PUSSY ASS NIGGHA LIKE YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT . SO DONT BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT REAL SWITCH HITTER CHICHO . SO IF YOU WANT COME OUT TO THE HANGOUT TO SEE WHATS UP .


----------



## Switch_King (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 2 2008, 07:24 PM~12041951
> *haha another hater... bring it homie... lets see what you got...    :biggrin:
> *



Look you clown ass niggha . if thats how you look on your page then i wonder how your bucket must look like. That shit pobably doesnt even hop. Its just a clown like you. So stop being a cheerleading like mando.


----------



## Switch_King (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Nov 2 2008, 07:41 PM~12042081
> *YO NIGGHA I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE BUT STOP RUNNING LIP , WITH THAT RUST BUCKET... ALL THOSE BATTERIES YOU GOT FROM DR  BATTERIES BUY ON E GET ONE FREE. YOU TRYING TO SAY YOUR NOT FROM DOWN HERE . IF YOUR A REAL NIGGHA YOUR PULL UP AND SHUT UP . CUZ I HAVE BEEN IN THE GAME SNICE 1996. AND I KNOW WHAT A TRUE LOWRIDER IS. THAT A PUSSY ASS NIGGHA LIKE YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT . SO DONT BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT REAL SWITCH HITTER CHICHO . SO IF YOU WANT COME OUT TO THE HANGOUT TO SEE WHATS UP .
> *



look you old school wanna be hopper . I have been in the game before you . So i bet i can hit the switches better than you can anytime niggha. what happen at the firmew estilo show that you didnt pull up with that bulit car . So dont run lip .


----------



## Switch_King (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Nov 2 2008, 07:35 PM~12042032
> *damn it took you a total of 12 minutes to get your post up  :uh:
> *


Dont worry about it niggha worry about yours pussy ass niggha


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I think this is the same person typing to himself.. Maybe split personality..

Can we get back to Cars.. and knock the bullshit off.. 

People with the real rides.. dont need to sit on a forum and brag about it..


----------



## Switch_King (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 2 2008, 07:24 PM~12041951
> *haha another hater... bring it homie... lets see what you got...    :biggrin:
> *



look clown i bet this niggha is chopping you up .


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Carlos.. I'm sure Martian told you the good news about his feature.. no?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> Carlos.. I'm sure Martian told you the good news about his feature.. no?
> [/quote :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 10:49 PM~12042146
> *Look you clown ass niggha . if thats how you look on your page then i wonder how your bucket must look like. That shit pobably doesnt even hop. Its just a clown like you. So stop being a cheerleading like mando.
> *



***** bring yo puss ass out wednesday n well see who tha clown is....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 2 2008, 11:01 PM~12042254
> *I think this is the same person typing to himself.. Maybe split personality..
> 
> Can we get back to Cars.. and knock the bullshit off..
> ...



Exactly !!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 09:54 PM~12042189
> *look you old school wanna be hopper . I have been in the game before you . So i bet i can hit the switches better than you can anytime niggha. what happen at the firmew estilo show that you didnt pull up with that bulit car . So dont run lip .
> *












words i heard from a great person PULL UP OR SHUT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Nov 2 2008, 11:21 PM~12042473
> *
> 
> 
> ...





hahhaha, aint that corky?


----------



## Switch_King (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 2 2008, 08:12 PM~12042373
> ****** bring yo puss ass out wednesday n well see who tha clown is....
> *


----------



## Switch_King (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 08:23 PM~12042496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ha haha VERY FUNNY PUNK ILL SEE ON WEDNESDAY PUNK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Switch_King (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 08:27 PM~12042534
> *ha haha VERY FUNNY PUNK ILL SEE ON WEDNESDAY PUNK!!!  :cheesy:
> *




FUCKK!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 2 2008, 10:22 PM~12042489
> *hahhaha, aint that corky?
> *


lol no i dont think so


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 11:28 PM~12042545
> *FUCKK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you *****, you aint got balls to show yo face fuck boy...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 10:49 PM~12042146
> *Look you clown ass niggha . if thats how you look on your page then i wonder how your bucket must look like. That shit pobably doesnt even hop. Its just a clown like you. So stop being a cheerleading like mando.
> *


 :uh: Im sure this is Fatboy. :uh: 

I told you already, come tell me in my face you little potbelly pig ass bitch. If it aint, then whoever it is come tell me in my face too. On the 5th, 12th, 17th, 22nd. Pick a day *****. :angry:

New Member

Posts: 9
Joined: Today, 09:38 PM

Get your post count up a bit before you come talkin on here. Newbie ass broad!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

MANDOOOOOOOO !!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 2 2008, 11:33 PM~12042594
> *MANDOOOOOOOO !!!!
> *


What it do *****! Got some ****** ass ***** tryin to start some shit. Let's see if this hoe ass ***** shows up.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

this wed is gona be the hangout at westland or whatever its called ?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 2 2008, 11:35 PM~12042610
> *What it do *****! Got some ****** ass ***** tryin to start some shit. Let's see if this hoe ass ***** shows up.
> *



yea some idiot aint got shit else to do but talk shit...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Nov 2 2008, 11:37 PM~12042623
> *this wed is gona be the hangout at westland or whatever its called ?
> *



OPA LOCKA homie.... 159 n 27th ave


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 2 2008, 10:37 PM~12042628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: INKSTINCT003, CALVIN, *MAAANDO*, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, *81_Monte_Pimpin*, BUBBA-D, Switch_King, Euro2low, *caprice ridah*, sellers941, HIT EM UP
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

error


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Nov 2 2008, 11:39 PM~12042648
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 2 2008, 11:42 PM~12042664
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: INKSTINCT003, CALVIN, MAAANDO, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, 81_Monte_Pimpin, BUBBA-D, Switch_King, Euro2low, caprice ridah, sellers941, HIT EM UP
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


wut up boss


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 2 2008, 10:47 PM~12042708
> *x2  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its the new commercial for geritol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, BIG WHIT 64, *Made You A Hater*, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, CadillacNick, *INKSTINCT003*,* Still_Ridin_Clean*,* DRòN*, *LANNGA305*, *Lowridergame305*

:wave:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Nov 2 2008, 10:51 PM~12042744
> *LOOK PUSSY ASS BITCH DONT COME TALKING SHIT BECAUSE I WILL SPLIT YOU CUZ IM THE PRESIDENT OF 4 EVER UNITED C.C!!!
> Y THE FUCK YOU GOTTA GO INTO MY LADYS PHOTOBUCKET AND GRAB OUR SHIT FUCK ASS ***** AND THIS BETTER NOT B FAT BOY CUZ IF IT IS IM GOING TO SLIT YOU....
> *


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: at all this drama over a hop...


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 2 2008, 11:33 PM~12042586
> *:uh: Im sure this is Fatboy. :uh:
> 
> I told you already, come tell me in my face you little potbelly pig ass bitch. If it aint, then whoever it is come tell me in my face too. On the 5th, 12th, 17th, 22nd. Pick a day *****.  :angry:
> ...



mandoo ***** you must not know me... if i talk shit i'll do it to your face , and ill say its me!!!
if a you ****** think am looking for beef you don't know me, whatever words me and bolo need to say to each other is between me and that *****... don't put my name in your mouth if you think!!!! only say fatboy if you know its me


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Nov 2 2008, 11:51 PM~12042744
> *LOOK PUSSY ASS BITCH DONT COME TALKING SHIT BECAUSE I WILL SPLIT YOU CUZ IM THE PRESIDENT OF 4 EVER UNITED C.C!!!
> Y THE FUCK YOU GOTTA GO INTO MY LADYS PHOTOBUCKET AND GRAB OUR SHIT FUCK ASS ***** AND THIS BETTER NOT B FAT BOY CUZ IF IT IS IM GOING TO SLIT YOU....
> *


 bolo whatever i need to tell you ***** ill tell you to your face... i am EL PROFESOL !!!
ONE AND ONLY


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PUSHIN 14s, *EL PROFESOR!!!*, juicedaccordingly, Evelitog, Switch_King, LIL ROLY

:wave:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PUSHIN 14s_@Nov 3 2008, 12:17 AM~12043046
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: at all this drama over a hop...
> *


ASSHOLE :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Nov 3 2008, 12:18 AM~12043054
> *mandoo ***** you must not know me... if i talk shit i'll do it to your face , and ill say its me!!!
> if a you ****** think am looking for beef you don't know me, whatever words me and bolo need to say to each other is between me and that *****... don't put my name in your mouth if you think!!!! only say fatboy if you know its me
> *


***** I dont give a fuck who you are. Like I said, you know where I am at. See me if you got balls *****! Fuck wit it!!!! :angry:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 2 2008, 06:27 PM~12040235
> *WAS UP EVERYONE MIAMI WILL BE HAVING A TOYS FOR TOTS TOY DRIVE / CARWASH COMING IN NOV SO STAY TUNE FOR MORE INFO REMEBER YOU ALL ITS FOR THE KIDS SO LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN  THANKS YOU ALL
> 
> $5.OO DOLLARS WITH A UNWRAP TOY
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Luis.. you better put me on that guest list =D


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Nov 3 2008, 12:22 AM~12043100
> *bolo whatever i need to tell you ***** ill tell you to your face...  i am EL PROFESOL !!!
> ONE AND ONLY
> *



you might b EL PROFESOL !!!
BUT IM BOLO.
I ALREADY TOLD YOU WHAT I GOT TO SAY ***** LETS JUST LEAVE THE REST FOR THE HOP!!!

:guns: :nono: :guns:


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PUSHIN 14s_@Nov 3 2008, 12:22 AM~12043103
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: PUSHIN 14s, EL PROFESOR!!!, juicedaccordingly, Evelitog, Switch_King, LIL ROLY
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 3 2008, 12:33 AM~12043207
> *Luis.. you better put me on that guest list =D
> *


you on top :biggrin:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Nov 2 2008, 11:23 PM~12043118
> *ASSHOLE  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


didnt have to take it personal big guy...you know i get along with everyone


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i.p check


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

EXECUTION :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PUSHIN 14s_@Nov 3 2008, 12:44 AM~12043298
> *didnt have to take it personal big guy...you know i get along with everyone
> *


 :barf: :barf: :burn: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 2 2008, 09:55 PM~12043427
> *EXECUTION :wave:  :wave:
> *


wussup ***** hows everything


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

bolo loka wats poppin ***** hows everything hope u doing good homey...switchking" u is one shit talking ***** :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 21 2008, 09:52 PM~11935024
> *lowrider bike for sale....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ANY M. I. .A... ERS HAVE DA LIL MOLDINGS IN DIS PIC ,,???/PLZ PM ME ,,,,MITE BE IN TOWN SOON,,LOOKING 2 SCORE THIES PARTS 4 CHEAP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

uffin: morning miami


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 3 2008, 06:44 AM~12044945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mornin Miami

One day until voting day..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Y0 Jeff.. how was your trip?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 2 2008, 06:27 PM~12040235
> *WAS UP EVERYONE MIAMI WILL BE HAVING A TOYS FOR TOTS TOY DRIVE / CARWASH COMING IN NOV SO STAY TUNE FOR MORE INFO REMEBER YOU ALL ITS FOR THE KIDS SO LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN  THANKS YOU ALL
> 
> $5.OO DOLLARS WITH A UNWRAP TOY
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Luis.. you have a date yet?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 3 2008, 10:16 AM~12045077
> *Luis.. you have a date yet?
> *


soon


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 3 2008, 10:12 AM~12045054
> *Y0 Jeff.. how was your trip?
> 
> 
> ...




the trip was long and tireing but i got me a clean ass 71 vert youll be seeing on the streets real soon fuck the six four im sellin that shit the drop top coming out and on 14's the donk ryders gonna hate and talk shit fuck it im keeping it traditional


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 3 2008, 09:21 AM~12045115
> *soon
> *



Soon = This year?

If so.. stay away from Dec 6th and Dec 14th


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:40 AM~12045268
> *the trip was long and tireing but i got me a clean ass 71 vert youll be seeing on the streets real soon fuck the six four im sellin that shit the drop top coming out and on 14's the donk ryders gonna hate and talk shit fuck it im keeping it traditional
> *



Send me a photo.. Let me take a look..
You gonna paint it.. or send it out?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *str8lows*, *Euro2low*, downsouthplaya, *hwdsfinest*, *PINK86REGAL*, cadillicious, Lac-of-Respect, *96' lincoln*


:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Homie.. hows that flood damage going?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

dont need to paint it its got a clean silver on it and LV insides and rag top chrome nose and bagged but that shit gotta go for some juice  ill send you a pick in you email


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 3 2008, 10:45 AM~12045296
> *Hey Homie.. hows that flood damage going?
> *



haha, its gone now...


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

phil i sent you the pics to your aol mail


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 3 2008, 07:44 AM~12045290
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, str8lows, Euro2low, downsouthplaya, hwdsfinest, PINK86REGAL, cadillicious, Lac-of-Respect, 96' lincoln
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 3 2008, 10:09 AM~12045426
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow.. that is pretty nice.. a lot different than i expected..

I'm actually not sure you should change it


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i dont like big rims im lowrider man thats where that car belongs :biggrin: thats just not my style


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Grr.. just got an assignment in Melbourne.. Anyone know any nice lowriders up there?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeff.. lets slap those wheels on my Tahoe. until you sell them =D


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 3 2008, 10:32 AM~12045563
> *Grr.. just got an assignment in Melbourne.. Anyone know any nice lowriders up there?
> *


try in the FLORIDA ROLL CALL post ... most of the people who post there are from upstate.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Homie.. I'll try that


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King_@Nov 2 2008, 09:50 PM~12041581
> *FOR ALL YOU LIL MIAMI BOY WITH YOUR CEREAL BOX CARS IVE BEEN SCOPING YOU GUYS AT THE HANG OUT, NOW I THINK IS THE RIGHT MOMENT TO BRING MY SHIT OUT FOR ALL YOU LIL PUNKS LIKE FATBOY AND BOLO! YALL LIL ****** THINK YALL GOT HOPPERS BUT YALL AINT GET SHIT LIKE MINE.... I THINK ITS THE PERFECT  MOMENTS TO BRING MY SHIT OUT TO SHOW MIAMI WHAT A REAL LOW RIDER IS!!!  NOT EVEN THAT ***** CHICO OR EVELIO CAN PULL UP TO MY STANDARD....
> FYI. THIS FOR CHICHO ,BOLO ,EVELIO AND FATBOY
> AS YALL SEE IM CALLING YALL ****** OUT..
> ...


This is 4 all the real ****** on here that dont hide behind a monitor.....DONT even give this fool a minute, fuk that a second of ur time. HE obviously needs and wants attention. For those of us that been around these MIAMI streets for a long time know that alot of people like to talk shit and blow smoke. They dont have shit so they talk shit...makes them feel cool. If we ignore them they will go away, and dont even bother tryin to call them out at a hang out cuz they wont show their face...or they will be the ni99a right next to u being all friendly like a lil bitch. SO for all the REAL ****** jsut keep ridin and FUCK these lil fake ass ****** with no rides.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 08:54 AM~12045715
> *This is 4 all the real ****** on here that dont hide behind a monitor.....DONT even give this fool a minute, fuk that a second of ur time. HE obviously needs and wants attention. For those of us that been around these MIAMI streets for a long time know that alot of people like to talk shit and blow smoke. They dont have shit so they talk shit...makes them feel cool. If we ignore them they will go away, and dont even bother tryin to call them out at a hang out cuz they wont show their face...or they will be the ni99a right next to u being all friendly like a lil bitch. SO for all the REAL ****** jsut keep ridin and FUCK these lil fake ass ****** with no rides.
> *



:wave: :wave: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 11:54 AM~12045715
> *This is 4 all the real ****** on here that dont hide behind a monitor.....DONT even give this fool a minute, fuk that a second of ur time. HE obviously needs and wants attention. For those of us that been around these MIAMI streets for a long time know that alot of people like to talk shit and blow smoke. They dont have shit so they talk shit...makes them feel cool. If we ignore them they will go away, and dont even bother tryin to call them out at a hang out cuz they wont show their face...or they will be the ni99a right next to u being all friendly like a lil bitch. SO for all the REAL ****** jsut keep ridin and FUCK these lil fake ass ****** with no rides.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IT'S ON AND POPPIN


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 12:02 PM~12046250
> *IT'S ON AND POPPIN
> 
> 
> ...



hey O wheres the rest of the flyer


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, gangstaburban95,* low low mamii*
:uh: :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 01:02 PM~12046250
> *IT'S ON AND POPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 3 2008, 12:51 PM~12046627
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, gangstaburban95, low low mamii
> :uh:  :uh:
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## ladii beemer (Nov 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ladii beemer_@Nov 3 2008, 01:50 PM~12047154
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 10:02 AM~12046250
> *IT'S ON AND POPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 59 will be there


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 11:02 AM~12046250
> *IT'S ON AND POPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


THE MAJESTICS ARE COMIN............


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 08:54 AM~12045715
> *This is 4 all the real ****** on here that dont hide behind a monitor.....DONT even give this fool a minute, fuk that a second of ur time. HE obviously needs and wants attention. For those of us that been around these MIAMI streets for a long time know that alot of people like to talk shit and blow smoke. They dont have shit so they talk shit...makes them feel cool. If we ignore them they will go away, and dont even bother tryin to call them out at a hang out cuz they wont show their face...or they will be the ni99a right next to u being all friendly like a lil bitch. SO for all the REAL ****** jsut keep ridin and FUCK these lil fake ass ****** with no rides.
> *


real ****** dont act like they never had shit and pussy ****** are way of life down here they come and go like a cycle i just keep doin me and if they try to get in my way then theyll get dealt with....to my real ****** on here im talkin about 94[lurias and checkers hangout] when a ***** said sumthin slick it was his ass ...now a pussy ***** say some slick shit and nuthin ...i dont know about yall but dat shit dont fly wit me...



and to buddy calling out ****** names that aint even on here u be surprised i know who u are and u know how i get down ...so preparate...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 01:02 PM~12046250
> *IT'S ON AND POPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


on my b-day that was nice :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 3 2008, 04:02 PM~12047795
> *THE MAJESTICS ARE COMIN............
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 2 2008, 06:27 PM~12040235
> *WAS UP EVERYONE MIAMI WILL BE HAVING A TOYS FOR TOTS TOY DRIVE / CARWASH COMING IN NOV SO STAY TUNE FOR MORE INFO REMEBER YOU ALL ITS FOR THE KIDS SO LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN  THANKS YOU ALL
> 
> $5.OO DOLLARS WITH A UNWRAP TOY
> ...


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 3 2008, 09:32 AM~12045563
> *Grr.. just got an assignment in Melbourne.. Anyone know any nice lowriders up there?
> *


call Adam


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, hoppin91lac, *INKSTINCT003, DOUBLE-O*

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I did.. He's checking out some cars from Treasure Coast.. and possibly his Lincoln


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

MAURICE'S custom paint will be in orlando, florida in the near future

check him out if you would like to set up something that need to be painted

roof's start at $1,500
choper start at $1,00
no job to big or small






















































[/quote]

























































































http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323064

HIT ME UP FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHICS AND MURALS 310-461-9297 NEXTEL 126*913*2564 OR [email protected]

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38381

http://www.myspace.com/cadillacmo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 10:02 AM~12046250
> *IT'S ON AND POPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS YOUR SHOW MIAMI MAKE IT AS BIG AS YOU WANT IT TO BE . THE MORE PRE REGISTERED CARS THE BETTER . 

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/sho...oastryders.html


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^^where are u located at?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good looking out hwdsfinest the wheels are real clean


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 03:29 PM~12049298
> *good looking out hwdsfinest the wheels are real clean
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit 6s for da l-o


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAYBE MY NEW PROJECT WILL BE A LOWRIDER!!!</span> OOOH!!! hno: hno: hno: 

A "WHO DA BOSS" LOLO... 
WATCH OUT! LMAO

NO MORE <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUICK RYDIN HIGH.... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 3 2008, 07:51 PM~12050131
> *MAYBE MY NEW PROJECT WILL BE  A LOWRIDER!!!</span> OOOH!!! hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> A "WHO DA BOSS" LOLO...
> ...


cars are gonna come and go....jsut think of ur new project as a blank canvas....u can do things how u want but this time a lil different so u dont make the same mistakes twice(like big rims :biggrin: ) lol...but on the real u always gotta make sure that motor is on point.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 01:02 PM~12046250
> *IT'S ON AND POPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


mayb im blind or im missing something but i cant find any info on registration fees...just see admission prices


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 07:55 PM~12050169
> *cars are gonna come and go....jsut think of ur new project as a blank canvas....u can do things how u want but this time a lil different so u dont make the same mistakes twice(like big rims  :biggrin: ) lol...but on the real u always gotta make sure that motor is on point.
> *


UR RIGHT ABOUT THE MOTOR BEING ON POINT! AND THATS THE THING THAT I LEFT FOR LAST! LIKE A DUMMY. LOL. BUT HEY!! IM KEEPIN THE BIG RIMS! I MIGHT SELL THEM IN THE FURTURE OR PUT THEM ON MY NEW DAILY??

I LOVE DAT CAR SOO MUCH...IT WAS LIKE MY CHILD...MY BABY :tears: :tears: :tears: 
U NEVER BEEN ATTACHED TO SOMETHING?? IM SURE U CAN RELATE...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 07:57 PM~12050190
> *mayb im blind or im missing something but i cant find any info on registration fees...just see admission prices
> *


DAMMM THATS FUCKED UP... AND THERES A BIG RIMS CAR SHOW! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 06:57 PM~12050190
> *mayb im blind or im missing something but i cant find any info on registration fees...just see admission prices
> *



YOU BLIND lmao PRE-REG IS $ 25 ITS RIGHT UNDER THE JANUARY 25 2009 DATE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

OOOOOPS DATS ENTRANCE FEE.... MY BAD


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 07:55 PM~12050169
> *cars are gonna come and go....jsut think of ur new project as a blank canvas....u can do things how u want but this time a lil different so u dont make the same mistakes twice(like big rims  :biggrin: ) lol...but on the real u always gotta make sure that motor is on point.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GOTTA CALL # 305-493-3278


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

5 Members: MAAANDO, *MISTER ED, 81_Monte_Pimpin*, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, *STR8CLOWNIN LS*

Wassup Fellas? :wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 3 2008, 08:04 PM~12050249
> *OOOOOPS DATS ENTRANCE FEE.... MY BAD
> *


 :twak:  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 3 2008, 07:58 PM~12050200
> *UR RIGHT ABOUT THE MOTOR BEING ON POINT! AND THATS THE THING THAT I LEFT FOR LAST! LIKE A DUMMY. LOL. BUT HEY!! IM KEEPIN THE BIG RIMS! I MIGHT SELL THEM IN THE FURTURE OR PUT THEM ON MY NEW DAILY??
> 
> I LOVE DAT CAR SOO MUCH...IT WAS LIKE MY CHILD...MY BABY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...



nothin materialistic....attatched 2 my dogs... :biggrin: .. oh yeah my family 2...lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 3 2008, 08:04 PM~12050254
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 08:11 PM~12050304
> *nothin materialistic....attatched 2 my dogs... :biggrin: .. oh yeah my family 2...lol
> *


DAM! LOL. DATS FUCKED UP.... U SAID UR DOGS BEFORE FAMILY! LMAO
ITS AIGHT.... THAT CAR WAS ONE OF THE ONLY THINGS I TRUELY LOVED.
ITS IMA SUCK T UP AND FOCUS ON BUILDIN A LOLO AFTER I BUY ME A NEW DAILY...
LOL :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAYBE MY NEW PROJECT WILL BE A LOWRIDER!!!</span> OOOH!!! hno: hno: hno: 

A "WHO DA BOSS" LOLO... 
WATCH OUT! LMAO

NO MORE <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUICK RYDIN HIGH.... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 06:29 PM~12049298
> *good looking out hwdsfinest the wheels are real clean
> 
> 
> ...




glad you like them it was a steal at that price thanks for buying them that shit is already on 14s ready to turn heads


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:11 PM~12050912
> *
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i just tried to call you back watson


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 3 2008, 07:29 PM~12050463
> *MAYBE MY NEW PROJECT WILL BE  A LOWRIDER!!!</span> OOOH!!! hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> A "WHO DA BOSS" LOLO...
> ...



I KNOW SOMEBODY SELLING A BLUE BIG BODY CADI :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:32 PM~12051097
> *i just tried to call you back watson
> *


my phone chargeing in my car IM at my aunt house useing the computer man......did yall talk about the car?????


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 3 2008, 09:43 PM~12051206
> *my phone chargeing in my car IM at my aunt house useing the computer man......did yall talk about the car?????
> *


:yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 3 2008, 09:45 PM~12051225
> *:yes:
> *


maaaado......how you know????


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

man i missed his call then i called back i got no answer


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

o yea i talk to mannndo about the six four if that what you talkin bout


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 09:54 AM~12045715
> *This is 4 all the real ****** on here that dont hide behind a monitor.....DONT even give this fool a minute, fuk that a second of ur time. HE obviously needs and wants attention. For those of us that been around these MIAMI streets for a long time know that alot of people like to talk shit and blow smoke. They dont have shit so they talk shit...makes them feel cool. If we ignore them they will go away, and dont even bother tryin to call them out at a hang out cuz they wont show their face...or they will be the ni99a right next to u being all friendly like a lil bitch. SO for all the REAL ****** jsut keep ridin and FUCK these lil fake ass ****** with no rides.
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:47 PM~12051254
> *o yea i talk to mannndo about the six four if that what you talkin bout
> *


oh naw I was talking about the other car :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 3 2008, 09:46 PM~12051240
> *maaaado......how you know????
> *



Oh Young Grasshoppa!!!! You know what time it is nikkuh!!!! :biggrin: Wut it do FRESH!!!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yo watson im gonna ride wit you to the hang out this week for once so hit me up if you go out since i aint never been i got you this friday on the juice to if you can help me out on some shit wit my car ill hook you up wit another pump just get you batteries together


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:53 PM~12051312
> *yo watson im gonna ride wit you to the hang out this week for once so hit me up if you go out since i aint never been i got you this friday on the juice to if you can help me out on some shit wit my car ill hook you up wit another pump just get you batteries together
> *


hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:53 PM~12051312
> *yo watson im gonna ride wit you to the hang out this week for once so hit me up if you go out since i aint never been i got you this friday on the juice to if you can help me out on some shit wit my car ill hook you up wit another pump just get you batteries together
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i got two pro hopper 2000 if you want they will get that shit moving if your intrested :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:11 PM~12050912
> *
> *



looks a 100 times better, Jeff..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:58 PM~12051375
> *i got two pro hopper 2000 if you want they will get that shit moving  if your intrested :biggrin:
> *


YA dowg you know im trying to get my shit done plus get that bitch painted pink


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:58 PM~12051375
> *i got two pro hopper 2000 if you want they will get that shit moving  if your intrested :biggrin:
> *


Lets get this shit sold ppl. Lets start the bidding at 17hundred thousand!!!

3uWc4g5Hl8


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 3 2008, 10:00 PM~12051394
> *looks a 100 times better, Jeff.....  :biggrin:
> *




with out them sixs hell yeah that how it should look but i still have to sell the 454 out of it but i have chrome 350 ready for it :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12051405
> *YA dowg you know im trying to get my shit done plus get that bitch painted pink
> *


\\i got you on the pump just get the rest of the stuff i aint worried bout the money right now i just want someone to ride wit so get everything else together


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *hwdsfinest*, *MAAANDO*, *CADILLAC D*, low low mamii, chevyboy01, machine


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 10:09 PM~12051489
> *\\i got you on the pump just get the rest of the stuff i aint worried bout the money right now i just want someone to ride wit  so get everything else together
> *


man IM still going to give you money anywayz even if I ant got all of it


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 3 2008, 10:16 PM~12051560
> *man IM still going to give you money anywayz even if I ant got all of it
> *


little by little youll get it done i got you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 10:18 PM~12051579
> *little by little youll get it done i got you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 09:11 PM~12050912
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: excelent choice looks bad ass


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 3 2008, 11:15 PM~12052193
> *:thumbsup: excelent choice looks bad ass
> *



thanks i just got her :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 3 2008, 06:11 PM~12050912
> *
> *


very nice!!


----------



## Switch_King2 (Nov 3, 2008)

To all yall fuck ****** im back yall couldn't break me!!!!!
Fuck niggha eveilo you dont know shit baout me and i will be out there so bring your execution bitch.


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 3 2008, 11:30 PM~12052389
> *very nice!!
> *



its kinda hard to see at night them pics do that car no justice plus i have to take a picture wit the top down


----------



## Switch_King2 (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 2 2008, 08:12 PM~12042373
> ****** bring yo puss ass out wednesday n well see who tha clown is....
> *



Niggha i am still here . i am going to be out there Wednesday just for your clown ass . :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King2_@Nov 3 2008, 11:33 PM~12052448
> *Niggha i am still here . i am going to be out there Wednesday just for your clown ass .  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: im out there every week homie...you cant miss me...


----------



## Switch_King2 (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 3 2008, 08:38 PM~12052528
> *:roflmao: im out there every week homie...you cant miss me...
> *



I hope your gonna be there cuz i got my shit ready for all yall haters in miami . Like you , Bolo, Eveilo, and that soft niggha chicho :nono: :nono:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha, this retarded ass ***** thinks were hatin on him....dont even know who this fuck boy is....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *CADILLAC D*

:wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GUESS WAT EVERY1 JUST STOP TALKIN SHIT AND JUST SHOW UP AT THE HANGOUT AND DO WAT U DO U SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF BITCHEZ


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah, lowbikeon20z, CALVIN, TRYMEBCH,* 81_Monte_Pimpin*



sup ****** :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yall ****** just swang on that dork and wup his ass right after


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King2_@Nov 3 2008, 08:30 PM~12052405
> *To all yall fuck ****** im back yall couldn't break me!!!!!
> Fuck niggha eveilo you dont know shit baout me and i will be out there so bring your execution bitch.
> *


MY NAME IS SPELLED LIKE THIS E V E L I O AND THIS IS WHAT I THINK OF U AND ALL THE SHIT YOUR WRITING . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

any new cars comming out in 09' ????


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch_King2_@Nov 3 2008, 11:44 PM~12052605
> *I hope your gonna be there cuz i got my shit ready for all yall haters in miami . Like you , Bolo, Eveilo, and that soft niggha chicho  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Someone get this dumbass banned again please! Someone get his IP banned please!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 4 2008, 02:59 AM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

CHULOW, GROC006 :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 3 2008, 09:40 PM~12051183
> *I KNOW SOMEBODY SELLING A BLUE BIG BODY CADI :biggrin:
> *


LOL... IM COOL. WILL ALWAYS LOVE G-BODYS...LOL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, BUICK RYDIN HIGH lalo :wave: morning in the miami fest :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 4 2008, 12:53 AM~12053433
> *caprice ridah, lowbikeon20z, CALVIN, TRYMEBCH, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> sup ******  :wave:
> *



chillin bro...you?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 4 2008, 08:26 AM~12055058
> *CHULOW, GROC006 :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 3 2008, 11:59 PM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *


yes there is soon in the 09 :yes:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 4 2008, 08:57 AM~12055100
> *yes there is soon in the 09  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hollywoods finest............. that shit looks real clean homie not a lot of ****** down here wit that state of mind  oh and watson hit meup homie u got sum good news :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

*i got sum good news*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 4 2008, 08:10 AM~12055124
> *x2
> *


x3 :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 3 2008, 11:59 PM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *


yes zirr :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Seems like miami is gonna make a strong push for lowriding in 09'


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 4 2008, 06:10 AM~12055124
> *x2
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 4 2008, 06:36 AM~12055204
> *x3  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MORNING MIAMI


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

so wassup that hop-off is today or wat???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Nov 4 2008, 08:45 AM~12055978
> *so wassup that hop-off is today or wat???
> *


TOMORROW
HERE AT THE HANGOUT


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

foshoo ill be there ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

so theres a hop off tommorow and next hang out as well


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

hno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE+Nov 3 2008, 01:02 PM~12047795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x100* :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 4 2008, 11:25 AM~12056315
> *x100 :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 4 2008, 02:59 AM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ANY M. I. .A... ERS HAVE DA LIL MOLDINGS IN DIS PIC ,,???/PLZ PM ME ,,,,MITE BE IN TOWN SOON,,LOOKING 2 SCORE THIES PARTS 4 CHEAP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:








ANY 1


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Evelitog,* MAAANDO*


:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2008, 11:15 AM~12056236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2008, 09:15 AM~12056236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 09:37 AM~12055523
> *Seems like miami is gonna make a strong push for lowriding in 09'
> *



:thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 3 2008, 11:59 PM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *


ohhhhhh yeaaaaaa! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 07:37 AM~12055523
> *Seems like miami is gonna make a strong push for lowriding in 09'
> *


i hope so......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2008, 09:15 AM~12056236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

WUDDUP PIMPIN :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

So hop off is tomorrow, the 12? or both? :uh:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 4 2008, 07:41 AM~12055077
> *chillin bro...you?
> *


same homie


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, mr.regal, FatboyR&T, HAHAHA, *DRòN*, GUIDO
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 31 2008, 11:43 PM~12030035
> *todos son una partida de come pingas. go work on your fucking cars and shut the fuck up. my car hops higher than urs; no mine does; i eat more than you: blablablablablabla. and please no cheerleaders :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> INTERNET GANGSTERS
> 
> ...











LMMFAO!!!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

r my sweat it boyz going 2the hangout on th 12th


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 4 2008, 01:37 PM~12057443
> *ohhhhhh  yeaaaaaa! :biggrin:
> *


mine being one of them


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Nov 4 2008, 02:47 PM~12057555
> *WUDDUP PIMPIN :wave:
> *



chillin just got home from votin...


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 09:37 AM~12055523
> *Seems like miami is gonna make a strong push for lowriding in 09'
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 4 2008, 02:59 AM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

CALLING HOMESTEADIANS ONCE AGAIN!!!!!

need a good place for batts...used to get em from a place in hialeah gardens. or if sum-1 has some GOOD batts for sale lemme know :biggrin:


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

yo lookn for 64 4door send a pm......305......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 4 2008, 03:32 PM~12059848
> *CALLING HOMESTEADIANS ONCE AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> need a good place for batts...used to get em from a place in hialeah gardens. or if sum-1 has some GOOD batts for sale lemme know  :biggrin:
> *


Whats good........ Still get them from Hialeah Gardens myself.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2008, 09:15 AM~12056236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work.................


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2008, 06:57 PM~12050190
> *mayb im blind or im missing something but i cant find any info on registration fees...just see admission prices
> *



we called they said check back on monday...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 4 2008, 10:25 AM~12056315
> *x100 :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 two thumbs up for you. and one big sad smiley face for DAnny...... :tears: 
And if Mccain wins.....Ill definitely have to sell my car.lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 4 2008, 12:37 PM~12057443
> *ohhhhhh  yeaaaaaa! :biggrin:
> *



nigah,...you must have either a big yard....or a huge garage.... :wow:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Nov 4 2008, 01:57 PM~12058778
> *r my sweat it boyz going 2the hangout on th 12th
> *


 YOU KNOW IT......


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

OK ? IS THIS SHIT WIT THE HOPOFF HAPPENIN THIS WED AND NEXT I WANT TO C IF BIG MOUTH SHOWZ UP :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Nov 4 2008, 09:57 PM~12062022
> *OK ? IS THIS SHIT WIT THE HOPOFF HAPPENIN THIS WED AND NEXT I WANT TO C IF BIG MOUTH SHOWZ UP :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 4 2008, 01:59 AM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

All I have to say is that 09 is going to be a great year for lowriding. Look at how many ppl have hinted that their cars are going to be out next year!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 4 2008, 02:59 AM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *




Bottom Out c.c.

will finally be back in 09 after 5 years of sleepin we got sum new shit


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

mines will be out in 09 as well


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

COUPE DE BEAR :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

The hop off between Bolo and Fatboy is next Wensday the 12th. :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90 :wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

SO 2MORROW IS THE 1 WIT THE HATER THAT TALKS ALOT IF HE SHOWZ :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Looks Like OBAMA has this thing won! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:16 PM~12063165
> *Looks Like OBAMA has this thing won! :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

whats the address to this hangout?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

15996 nw 27th ave


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 4 2008, 09:27 PM~12062448
> *Bottom Out c.c.
> 
> will finally be back in 09 after 5 years of sleepin we got sum new shit
> *


Thats good to hear... Ceaser back in da game too??


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2008, 11:15 AM~12056236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Javi!! You gettin better and better homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 5 2008, 12:13 AM~12064097
> *Thats good to hear... Ceaser back in da game too??
> *


yea kinda he is supposed to be there in tampa with his bomb truck but we will see


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

obama 4 man kind


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 4 2008, 12:12 AM~12053664
> *MY NAME IS SPELLED LIKE THIS   E     V      E     L     I      O AND THIS IS WHAT I THINK OF U AND ALL THE SHIT YOUR WRITING  . :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :thumbsup:
> *


I guess all the hating lets you know your doin your thing Evelio...
Lets see if this guy is as real as he tries so hard to sound.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 4 2008, 11:16 PM~12064173
> *yea kinda he is supposed to be there in tampa with his bomb truck but we will see
> *


I saw it put together when I drove by his house not to long ago... I know its been a rough year for him, I am sure he can use an outlet.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Miami Festers; check out YouTube: George Clinton; Paint The White House Black!!!

Peace.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OBAMA WINS*


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Nov 5 2008, 12:25 AM~12065406
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WEED SMOKIN IN THE WHITE HOUSE @ 4:20 TOMORROW :420: :420:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 5 2008, 12:59 AM~12065963
> *WEED SMOKIN IN THE WHITE HOUSE @ 4:20 TOMORROW  :420:  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 8 2008, 12:49 PM~11294819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

go obama


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 4 2008, 06:32 PM~12059848
> *CALLING HOMESTEADIANS ONCE AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> need a good place for batts...used to get em from a place in hialeah gardens. or if sum-1 has some GOOD batts for sale lemme know  :biggrin:
> *



Jump the gate at the homested budget rental and hit the trucks all group 31! :biggrin: 

And dont forget the hand shake!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 5 2008, 02:59 AM~12065963
> *WEED SMOKIN IN THE WHITE HOUSE @ 4:20 TOMORROW  :420:  :420:
> *


 I'LL BE THERE ! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 5 2008, 04:46 AM~12067279
> *Jump the gate at the homested budget rental and hit the trucks all group 31! :biggrin:
> 
> And dont forget the hand shake!
> *


lol...passed that stage of life a while ago....lil to old to be jumpin fences with 55lbs batteries :biggrin: ...shit just jumpin the fence might be a challange in itself.

still practicing the handshake though...everyday for an hour in front of the mirror :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 5 2008, 09:49 AM~12067819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POkHs4Xwo5M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr9y0fagSOs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQX7Awjui40


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Nov 5 2008, 08:58 AM~12067592
> *I'LL BE THERE !  :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 5 2008, 07:17 AM~12068006
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POkHs4Xwo5M
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr9y0fagSOs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQX7Awjui40
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 3 2008, 05:29 PM~12050463
> *MAYBE MY NEW PROJECT WILL BE  A LOWRIDER!!!</span> OOOH!!! hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> A "WHO DA BOSS" LOLO...
> ...


that'z wat im talkin bout!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 5 2008, 07:49 AM~12067819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ITS OFFICIAL OBAMA IS OUR NEW PRESIDENT LIKE IT OR NOT :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 4 2008, 10:59 PM~12065963
> *WEED SMOKIN IN THE WHITE HOUSE @ 4:20 TOMORROW  :420:  :420:
> *


HERE YA GO 4:20 SMOKERS


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 10:05 AM~12068893
> *ITS OFFICIAL OBAMA IS OUR NEW PRESIDENT LIKE IT OR NOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

obama ****** :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i heard a million jokes already this morning plus the a milli remix on 99 jamz obama obama obama obama ......


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 12:09 PM~12068926
> *HERE YA GO 4:20 SMOKERS
> 
> 
> ...


I like :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

where do yall get your alignments done??? i've called seven places and no one wants to do it bcuz it has juice...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 5 2008, 01:17 PM~12070070
> *where do yall get your alignments done??? i've called seven places and no one wants to do it bcuz it has juice...
> *



i think festival tires will do it but they gon give warranty since you have juice. but i think they do it


edit ** they WONT give you warranty.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 4 2008, 05:28 PM~12060975
> *nigah,...you must have either a big yard....or a huge garage....  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: ..... I LIVE IN A ONE BED ROOM AND ONE BATH  BUT WHAT I COULD SAY IS THEM CARS ARE COMING FROM OUR WAY VERY SOON.......... :biggrin: STOP SELLING SHIT FROM YOUR CAR AND FINISH THAT BAD BOY BRING THAT BITCH OUT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

2009 will be a great year ,
EXECUTION will be retired and getting a whole color change and a major make over ......And you better believe it im coming ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!

BUT WHAT I COULD SAY IS THEM CARS ARE COMING FROM OUR WAY VERY SOON.......... STOP SELLING SHIT OF YOUR CAR AND FINISH THAT BAD BOY BRING THAT BITCH OUT 

I HEAR YA HOMIE AINT DAT DA TRUTH 09 IS GONNA BE A BANGIN SUMMER
EWWWWWWWWWWW WEEEEEEEEEEE I CANT WAIT  :biggrin: :0 
YOU KNOW WHERE IM COMING FROM EVIL :yes: :yes: ITS TIME


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 11:35 AM~12070236
> *2009 will be a great year ,
> EXECUTION will be retired and getting a whole color change and a major make over ......And you better believe it im coming ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YES IT IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR :biggrin: AND I MUST SAY FOR THE HATERS AS WELL  BECAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR YOU GUYS WE WOULDNT BE WHERE WE ARE RIGHT NOW...... I WANT TO PERSONALLY THANK YOU GUYS FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART.........


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

"YES IT IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR AND I MUST SAY FOR THE HATERS AS WELL BECAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR YOU GUYS WE WOULDNT BE WHERE WE ARE RIGHTT NOW"

HEY EVIL HERES A QUOTE FOR THE HATERS/IF YOU ARENT A HATER THEN DISREGARD THIS IF YA ARE THEN IT IS WHAT IT IS NO OFFENSE TO ANYONE  :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m69RQpxcO6Y&feature=related

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 4 2008, 09:18 PM~12064218
> *I guess all the hating lets you know your doin your thing Evelio...
> Lets see if this guy is as real as he tries so hard to sound.
> *


THE HATE WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND KENNY ,WHEN YOU DOING GOOD ALL PEOPLE COULD DO IS BASH U IN A BAD WAY NEVER IN A GOOD WAY ,BUT THATS COOL BECAUSE IN THE END OF THE DAY THEY CAN CALL ME OUT ,TRY MY CAR SAY WHAT THEY GOT TO SAY  BUT LETS NOT FORGET MY CAR HAS BEEN BRINGING IT SINCE 06 THAT I BUILT IT AND STILL CONTROLLING THE SEMI AND FULL CUSTOM CLASS TILL THIS DAY :biggrin: SO I DONT GOT TO PROOF TO NO ***** WITH A FAKE AS SCREEN NAME SHIT IM THE MAN TO BEAT SO IN THE END OF THE DAY THEY GOT TO PROOF TO ME,..... AND IN THE END OF THE DAY THE JOKE WILL BE ON HIM I PROMISE ..... P.S CONGRATS AGAIN ON THE NEW BORN KENNY


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 11:51 AM~12070386
> *"YES IT IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR  AND I MUST SAY FOR THE HATERS AS WELL  BECAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR YOU GUYS WE WOULDNT BE WHERE WE ARE RIGHTT NOW"
> 
> HEY EVIL HERES A QUOTE FOR THE HATERS/IF YOU ARENT A HATER THEN DISREGARD THIS IF YA ARE THEN IT IS WHAT IT IS NO OFFENSE TO ANYONE    :biggrin:
> ...


I THINK U JUST FOUND MY NEXT TATTOO AND VERY WELL SAID


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

:wave: bBblue88olds, EXECUTION :wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 5 2008, 12:28 PM~12070162
> *:dunno:  ..... I LIVE IN A ONE BED ROOM AND ONE BATH   BUT WHAT I COULD SAY IS THEM CARS ARE COMING FROM OUR WAY VERY SOON.......... :biggrin:  STOP SELLING SHIT FROM YOUR CAR AND FINISH THAT BAD BOY BRING THAT BITCH OUT
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Nov 5 2008, 12:28 PM~12070754
> *:wave: bBblue88olds, EXECUTION :wave:
> *


wut up :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 11:51 AM~12070386
> *"YES IT IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR  AND I MUST SAY FOR THE HATERS AS WELL  BECAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR YOU GUYS WE WOULDNT BE WHERE WE ARE RIGHTT NOW"
> 
> HEY EVIL HERES A QUOTE FOR THE HATERS/IF YOU ARENT A HATER THEN DISREGARD THIS IF YA ARE THEN IT IS WHAT IT IS NO OFFENSE TO ANYONE    :biggrin:
> ...


I WISH I COULD GET THAT TATTOO ON ME BUT MY DAMN ARMS ARE SO SKINNY LIKE PENCILS ID HAVE TO WRITE DOWN MY WHOLE ARM TO MAKE IT FIT :biggrin:  LMAO BUT THAT WOULD BE BAD AZ FUC HOMIE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

comin soon.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

VERY DIFFERENT WHAT DO YALL THINK


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

Double-o made me do it lol


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 01:18 PM~12071206
> *VERY DIFFERENT WHAT DO YALL THINK
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ALMOST DONE.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 5 2008, 01:20 PM~12071237
> *Double-o made me do it lol
> *


hell yeah man .........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 5 2008, 01:18 PM~12071206
> *VERY DIFFERENT WHAT DO YALL THINK
> 
> 
> ...


i likes :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking good DRE .


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 5 2008, 01:43 PM~12071430
> *looking good DRE .
> *


IM JUST TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 04:29 PM~12071314
> *ALMOST DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


SO PRETTY... :cheesy: lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 04:44 PM~12071441
> *IM JUST TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU :biggrin:
> *


turbo????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 5 2008, 01:49 PM~12071477
> *turbo????? :0  :biggrin:
> *


NITRO :biggrin: WITH BIG RACING RIMS. HOW BOUT THAT. ALOT OF CHROME AND FIBERGLASS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 04:52 PM~12071491
> *NITRO :biggrin:  WITH BIG RACING RIMS.  HOW BOUT THAT. ALOT OF CHROME AND FIBERGLASS
> *


now your beein more like me lmao :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 03:29 PM~12071314
> *ALMOST DONE.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good parse!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

AND THESE ARE THE RIMS THAT GO WITH IT. 72 SPOKE Dsss


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 02:12 PM~12071634
> *AND THESE ARE THE RIMS THAT GO WITH IT. 72 SPOKE Dsss
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homey dem shits look raw ass fuk


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

96' lincoln oye gorda loka wats poppin wat chu up to *****


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 04:12 PM~12071634
> *AND THESE ARE THE RIMS THAT GO WITH IT. 72 SPOKE Dsss
> 
> 
> ...



TREMENDO GANGSTER EH!? :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 5 2008, 02:25 PM~12071736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 5 2008, 02:19 PM~12071689
> *TREMENDO GANGSTER EH!?  :uh:
> *


DEJA LA DELINCUENCIA


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, *massacre*, *str8lows*, backbumpercaprice,* RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
*
JERRYYY!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 5 2008, 02:50 PM~12071956
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 96' lincoln, massacre, str8lows, backbumpercaprice, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, SpLiFf4, PUSHIN 14s, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln*

:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 04:29 PM~12071314
> *ALMOST DONE.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 04:29 PM~12071314
> *ALMOST DONE.
> 
> 
> ...



TITE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ghost Rider go work on your car :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 5 2008, 08:17 AM~12068006
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POkHs4Xwo5M
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr9y0fagSOs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQX7Awjui40
> *



:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2008, 02:12 PM~12071634
> *AND THESE ARE THE RIMS THAT GO WITH IT. 72 SPOKE Dsss
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin,* Island Stylin'*, ripsta85, chevyboy01

:wave:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Nov 5 2008, 05:31 PM~12072797
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up Jeff... i knew you'd sell that shit fast... you comin to the hangout tonight?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yea im coming out


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

what time you guys go out there


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, Boulevard305, Made You A Hater[/b]

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 2 2008, 05:27 PM~12040235
> *WAS UP EVERYONE MIAMI WILL BE HAVING A TOYS FOR TOTS TOY DRIVE / CARWASH COMING IN NOV SO STAY TUNE FOR MORE INFO REMEBER YOU ALL ITS FOR THE KIDS SO LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN  THANKS YOU ALL
> 
> $5.OO DOLLARS WITH A UNWRAP TOY
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody looking for a dog cage i got one for sell it 8 feet by 10 feet i payed 600 for it i will take 300


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *
[/quote]
:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 5 2008, 01:46 AM~12067279
> *Jump the gate at the homested budget rental and hit the trucks all group 31! :biggrin:
> 
> And dont forget the hand shake!
> *


 :no: :no: :nono: :nono: Big ass dogs bite hard............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 5 2008, 08:35 PM~12073401
> *what time you guys go out there
> *


we head out there round 930, thats when ppl start gettin there....


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 4 2008, 01:59 AM~12054572
> *any new cars comming out in 09' ????
> *



YEA YOURS BUT THATS THE JOKE OF THE YEAR AGAIN


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Nov 5 2008, 07:58 AM~12067592
> *I'LL BE THERE !  :biggrin:
> *



CUZ ITS FREE BITCH I HERAD UR A FREE LOADER ON WEED CHEAPO


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

TO BAD I CAN'T GO TO THE HOP TONIGHT LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin: str8lows, ripsta85, MAAANDO, INKSTINCT003, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Nov 5 2008, 01:28 PM~12070754
> *:wave: bBblue88olds, EXECUTION :wave:
> *



zup woman!!!! Show Ivan this post..it reads---------> Wuzup Foo0o0LL !!

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

THE HANGOUT WASNT ALL THAT HOPEFULLY BOLO WILL SET IT OFF NEXT WED WIT THE HOPOFF :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN I BORED AT WORK ITS 12:43 AM 

AM I BORED :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

morning miami uffin:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

hey yall my trucks for sale so if anybody intressted let me no make offers with setup and everything


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Nov 6 2008, 07:31 AM~12078805
> *hey yall my trucks for sale so if anybody intressted let me no make offers with setup and everything
> *


check your pm box


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone looking for a project Golf Cart? Has wood steering wheel and billet column, new batteries, some custom chrome parts needs a little tlc...$700 obo. it is a 1994 EZGO TxT. Free delivery with purchase..Pm me or call me at my cell located in my sig., Thanks  Magik. Open to trades..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

wuts gud m.i.a


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats the Batman truck.. right?


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

uffin: :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 6 2008, 12:08 PM~12079699
> *Thats the Batman truck.. right?
> 
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE *


TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH

WHEN: November 29, 2008
WHERE: Denny’s Restaurant
7405 west 4 ave
Hialeah, Fl 33014
Time: 10:00am – 4:00pm

Bring a unwrap toy for a boy or girl get your car washed for $5.00 dollars

With no toy $10.00 dollars

It’s not for us it’s for the kids 
All toys will be sent to Miami Children Hospital


Thank you very much and happy holidays to all


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE *TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH

WHEN: November 29, 2008
WHERE: Denny’s Restaurant
7405 west 4 ave
Hialeah, Fl 33014
Time: 10:00am – 4:00pm

Bring a unwrap toy for a boy or girl get your car washed for $5.00 dollars

With no toy $10.00 dollars

It’s not for us it’s for the kids 
All toys will be sent to Miami Children Hospital


Thank you very much and happy holidays to all


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 03:04 PM~12080599
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


TTT


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP HOMMIES :wave: Chulow, Euro2low, MISTER ED


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 11:42 AM~12080395
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE
> TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> ...


will be there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

whatz good mia....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 6 2008, 04:32 PM~12081363
> *whats up watson
> *


chilling man at 81 Monte Pimpin house ...my bet about last night fool my lil sis was sick & my mom want out so I had to watch her....anywayz whatz up with you


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 01:42 PM~12080395
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE
> TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo Q thanks for you know what...I got you tommor with the cash


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

chillin im getting ready to cut up my 64 for maando


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 12:04 PM~12080599
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


  :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 6 2008, 04:39 PM~12081436
> *chillin im getting ready to cut up my 64 for maando
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im ready for tommor jeff!!!!!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i have to be somewhere at five but im gonna try to get off early to finish your car ... you gonna take it to towers


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 6 2008, 04:46 PM~12081479
> *i have to be somewhere at five but im gonna try to get off early to finish your car ... you gonna take it to towers
> *


maybe


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/908434893.html


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

5 Members: str8lows, massacre, Evelitog wat up ****** :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 03:40 PM~12080900
> *WAS UP HOMMIES  :wave:  Chulow, Euro2low, MISTER ED
> *


waddahhh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 6 2008, 04:54 PM~12081549
> *:0 http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/908434893.html
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
gotta look in the piggy bank :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 12:42 PM~12080395
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE
> TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> ...



I would go to help out the kids, and hope there is a good turn out...........I won't be able to be there, I'll be in Daytona Beach for the Turkey Run Car show.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Nov 5 2008, 07:04 PM~12074293
> *CUZ ITS FREE BITCH I HERAD UR A FREE LOADER ON WEED CHEAPO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i knew it wasnt just me lol..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 02:40 PM~12080900
> *WAS UP HOMMIES  :wave:  Chulow, Euro2low, MISTER ED
> *



HOW U ??


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Found this video the other day of when we was building C.G.'s frame Peep it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AItEk_PoM7Y


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida whats good homie


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 6 2008, 06:42 PM~12083730
> *Miami305Rida whats good homie
> *


Shit just been working like crazy, im a ride to the toy drive and support yall .


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 6 2008, 07:46 PM~12083756
> *Shit just been working like crazy, im a ride to the toy drive and support yall .
> *


hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 6 2008, 06:47 PM~12083762
> *hope to see you there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 07:48 PM~12083773
> *ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE YOU GETTING DOWN..... :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 08:48 PM~12083773
> *ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight...like that lettering more than the one on ur trunk lid.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS+Nov 6 2008, 06:02 PM~12083882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D
QUE VUELTA. THIS SHIT BEEN DEAD ALL DAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 08:44 PM~12084259
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D
> QUE VUELTA. THIS SHIT BEEN DEAD ALL DAY
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE YEA I KNOW THIS SHIT IS BORING LATELY


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 08:48 PM~12083773
> *ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looks good bro!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE *</span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH

WHEN: November 29, 2008
WHERE: Denny’s Restaurant
7405 west 4 ave
Hialeah, Fl 33014
Time: 10:00am – 4:00pm

Bring a unwrap toy for a boy or girl get your car washed for $5.00 dollars

With no toy $10.00 dollars

It’s not for us it’s for the kids 
All toys will be sent to Miami Children Hospital


Thank you very much and happy holidays to all


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ANY M. I. .A... ERS HAVE DA LIL MOLDINGS IN DIS PIC ,,???/PLZ PM ME ,,,,MITE BE IN TOWN SOON,,LOOKING 2 SCORE THIES PARTS 4 CHEAP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:








ANY 1


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 07:48 PM~12083773
> *ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK CUZZ


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE* 2 BLACK HEADREST MONITORS $250


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 07:39 PM~12084890
> *NICE WORK CUZZ
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

SOME PICS FROM FLA/UGA WEEKEND

































GO GATORS 26-3 TROPICAL STORMS :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 Members: MAAANDO, *DUVAL'S HERO, hwdsfinest*

Yo Jeff thanks for everything you did for me today bro!!! :thumbsup: You are one cool ass dude. Anything you need just let me know.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 07:57 PM~12085088
> *SOME PICS FROM FLA/UGA WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 87blazer, *str8lows*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 6 2008, 10:59 PM~12085103
> *3 Members: MAAANDO, DUVAL'S HERO, hwdsfinest
> 
> Yo Jeff thanks for everything you did for me today bro!!! :thumbsup: You are one cool ass dude. Anything you need just let me know.
> *



no problem glad i could help ....ill have the rest of you stuff cut tomorrow


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

hwdsfinest i want ur car in jealous


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

:wave: MIAMI


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

Remember MIAMI the hop is this Wednesday!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Nov 7 2008, 12:08 AM~12086341
> *Remember MIAMI the hop is this Wednesday!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2008, 08:27 PM~12085353
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 87blazer, str8lows
> 
> ...


wat poppin cuz hows everything *****


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 08:48 PM~12083773
> *ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...



wow !!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*1 User*(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *81_Monte_Pimpin*



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 6 2008, 08:33 PM~12083655
> *Found this video the other day of when we was building C.G.'s frame Peep it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AItEk_PoM7Y
> *


Thanks to miami305rida


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2008, 07:39 PM~12084899
> *FOR SALE 2 BLACK HEADREST MONITORS $250
> 
> 
> ...


what do those fit on


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
:uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 7 2008, 09:42 AM~12088324
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 7 2008, 08:45 AM~12088341
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

s'happenin Miami..


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 6 2008, 10:08 AM~12079699
> *Thats the Batman truck.. right?
> 
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

ANY 1 GOT A CHROME GRILL FOR A FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 7 2008, 07:08 AM~12088414
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 07:57 PM~12085088
> *SOME PICS FROM FLA/UGA WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 05:48 PM~12083773
> *ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 05:48 PM~12083773
> *ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 7 2008, 09:48 AM~12088626
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR,* 96' lincoln, DANNY305*

:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 7 2008, 10:45 AM~12088606
> *ANY 1 GOT A CHROME GRILL FOR A FLEET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wanna sell those bumpers off that box :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 7 2008, 11:45 AM~12089535
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln, DANNY305
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Nov 7 2008, 08:18 AM~12088805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM GETTING THERE. PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, nenaluv, *96' lincoln*, DANNY305


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 6 2008, 05:48 PM~12083773
> *ANOTHER PIECE. DASH PLATE. JUST NEEDS TO GET CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...


that's sick


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 7 2008, 09:56 AM~12089631
> *that's sick
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...



:thumbsup: a great cause.. even if people dont want to wash their cars we should all take toys for the kids...


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 7 2008, 09:46 AM~12089538
> *wanna sell those bumpers off that box  :biggrin:
> *


why would i wanna do that


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

Magik007 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Magik007, elegance custom ed,* JESUS......R.O*


Que Vola!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 7 2008, 11:55 AM~12089629
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, nenaluv, 96' lincoln, DANNY305
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 7 2008, 10:21 AM~12089862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 11:42 AM~12080395
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE
> TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 7 2008, 10:45 AM~12088606
> *ANY 1 GOT A CHROME GRILL FOR A FLEET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sneek told me a couple weeks ago that he was selling his billet grill off his fleet.......

you can kind of see it in this pic.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Nov 7 2008, 01:35 PM~12090502
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


your shop need to donate some toy puto :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 01:42 PM~12080395
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE
> TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 7 2008, 03:10 PM~12090823
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass lac..  section hood/header and 1/4 top looks nice as hell! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 7 2008, 03:09 PM~12091343
> *bad ass lac..  section hood/header and 1/4 top looks nice as hell! :thumbsup:
> *


KEEP DREAMING BEANSTACK :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 7 2008, 04:16 PM~12091392
> *KEEP DREAMING BEANSTACK :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 7 2008, 03:17 PM~12091409
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 7 2008, 01:14 PM~12089800
> *why would i wanna do that
> 
> *


JUST A SIMPLE QUESTION NO NEED TO GET  
OR ACT DUMB


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

PINK86REGAL ROAD TRIP NI99A


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

got both front fenders , hood , header panel , and hood for a 1990 caprice all brand new never even been painted make offers need the money


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 7 2008, 10:01 AM~12089672
> *:thumbsup: a great cause.. even if people dont want to wash their cars we should all take toys for the kids...
> *


thats exactly what im gonna do :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305,STREETSOFDADECC................... :wave: :wave: :wave: wat up ******


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *MAAANDO, caprice ridah* :wave: :wave:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ANY M. I. .A... ERS HAVE DA LIL MOLDINGS IN DIS PIC ,,???/PLZ PM ME ,,,,MITE BE IN TOWN SOON,,LOOKING 2 SCORE THIES PARTS 4 CHEAP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:








ANY 1


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 7 2008, 04:37 PM~12092192
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, MAAANDO, caprice ridah :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

wats up every1 :wave:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 7 2008, 01:28 PM~12091508
> *JUST A SIMPLE QUESTION NO NEED TO GET
> OR ACT DUMB
> *


all i said iwas why would u do that.... confused cause why would u part out a perfectly good runnin car ur the one taking shit the wrong way.....ur the 1 askin a dumb question when im sure u can find them bumpers in a junkyard


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody goin to towers tonite


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 10:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up Miami?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WUT UP TITO


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

THANK YOU "LALO"!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jmirra (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 7 2008, 06:32 PM~12093999
> *THANK YOU "LALO"!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


congrats hopefully its a lowrider lol


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 7 2008, 05:37 PM~12092192
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, MAAANDO, caprice ridah :wave:  :wave:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Aint nobody talking while Im talking fellas! So shut the fuck up!!!































OK Im done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

13x7 daytons in dade hit me up $1500 obo


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 7 2008, 06:14 PM~12092511
> *all i said iwas why would u do that.... confused cause why would u part out a perfectly good runnin car ur the one taking shit the wrong way.....ur the 1 askin a dumb question when im sure u can find them bumpers in a junkyard
> *


two things all i asked was do u want to sell the bumpers i don't know if its a good car or not and if it runs and if i could find them in the junk yard i would not be asking. so i don't think it was a dumb question


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hialeah305boyz_@Nov 7 2008, 03:41 PM~12091626
> *got both front fenders , hood , header panel , and hood for a 1990  caprice all brand new never even been painted make offers need the money
> *


tttt


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MIAMI BEACH CONVENTION CENTER SHOW


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## HondaCivic99 (Nov 29, 2003)

Post some more rides homie


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

GOODMORINING TO MY BIG M BROTHERS........... :wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 7 2008, 06:32 PM~12093999
> *THANK YOU "LALO"!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you it will be comming out in the 09 i post pics up later its already back to stock height with 13" on it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 01:42 PM~12080395
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE
> TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Nov 7 2008, 10:01 AM~12089672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  thanx!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Whats the haps?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 8 2008, 11:13 AM~12098172
> *Whats the haps?
> *


FUCKN HUNGREY AS FUCK.. :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 8 2008, 12:31 PM~12098260
> *FUCKN HUNGREY AS FUCK.. :angry:
> *


As usual. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

anybody have any info on any shows tomorrow??


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 8 2008, 12:17 PM~12098470
> *As usual.  :0  :biggrin:
> *






CHEEFN NIKKUA :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 8 2008, 01:35 PM~12099565
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


WUZ GOOD.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 8 2008, 03:30 PM~12099208
> *anybody have any info on any shows tomorrow??
> *



Small show on hallandale bch blvd at Ballers. Its a bar about 1/2 mile west of 95
on the south side of the road. starts at 12


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

HAVE A CHROME DIFFERENTIAL REINFORCED, HAS FOR THE PISTONS AND CHAINS. iTS FOR A G-BODY. NEEDS TO BE RECHROMED. $250 OBO 786-564-7469
NEED IT GONE BY TONIGHT. THE NAME IS ORLY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 02:42 PM~12080395
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE
> TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 8 2008, 02:48 PM~12099898
> *HAVE A CHROME DIFFERENTIAL REINFORCED, HAS FOR THE PISTONS AND CHAINS. iTS FOR A G-BODY. NEEDS TO BE RECHROMED. $250 OBO 786-564-7469
> NEED IT GONE BY TONIGHT. THE NAME IS ORLY
> *


is it just the chrome thats fuked up,no issues cracks bad welds etc,


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

yo j i smell pussy in the room lol was up fool


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

THIS GUY IS IN FT. LAUDERDALE AND DOES GREAT WORK... HE SPECIALIZES IN SHOW CARS AND CUSTOM WORK... HE IS CURRENTLY BUILDING AN "ELEANOR" FOR EX-MIAMI DOLPHIN JASON TAYLOR... CHECK OUT HIS WORK...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

COME GET THIS OFF ME BY TONITE, MOVING AND DONT NEED IT NO MORE TAKING UP SPACE *I MEANT 2 SAY $60 FOR EVERYTHING*.* NOT PARTING ANYTHING*



















3 1/2 TON SPRINGS,1 RETURN HOSE,2 4' #6 HOSES, 2 STANDARD CUPS, 2 COIL OVER CUPS FOR REAR, COUPLE OF FITTINGS,1 SHOTIME BLOCK WITH HILOW GEAR, 1 BLACK TANK, 1 SHOWTIME PLATE, AND W/E U SEE IN THE PICTURE..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

http://crazyshit.com/cnt/medias/18024


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 5 2008, 05:57 PM~12072497
> *Ghost Rider go work on your car  :biggrin:
> *


I am tryin to bro!! LOL!! I saw yo ride... 954-MOTORING doing it up right! :thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 8 2008, 05:10 PM~12099986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

HAVE A CHROME DIFFERENTIAL REINFORCED, HAS FOR THE PISTONS AND CHAINS. iTS FOR A G-BODY. NEEDS TO BE RECHROMED. $250 OBO 786-564-7469
NEED IT GONE BY TONIGHT. THE NAME IS ORLY


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12095430
> *two things all i asked was do u want to sell the bumpers i don't know if its a good car or not and if it runs and if i could find them in the junk yard  i would not be asking. so i don't think it was a dumb question
> *


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12095430
> *two things all i asked was do u want to sell the bumpers i don't know if its a good car or not and if it runs and if i could find them in the junk yard  i would not be asking. so i don't think it was a dumb question
> *


i guess it was just a miscommunication homie :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BALLER'S ROCK N ROLL SPORTS BAR...........3200 HALLANDALE BEACH BLVD.

HOLLYWOOD, FL 33023 954-985-3870


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Nov 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12094243
> *congrats hopefully its a lowrider lol
> *


THANX!! ITS NOT A LOWRIDER..... ITS A NICE DAILY THOUGH...

LINCOLN LS.</span>NICE ASS INTERIOR...LOVIN IT. I FILLED UP MY TANK WIT ONLY <span style=\'color:green\'>33 BUCKS!! :0 
AND ITS A V8!!!!
SO HAPPY..... READY FOR SUM NEW RIMS & TIRES!
LOL

THE LOLO IS COMING LATER.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

INKSTINCT003!!!!
BEEN LOST BUDDY!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 8 2008, 09:29 PM~12101339
> *THANX!! ITS NOT A LOWRIDER..... ITS A NICE DAILY THOUGH...
> 
> LINCOLN LS.</span>NICE ASS INTERIOR...LOVIN IT. I FILLED UP MY TANK WIT ONLY <span style=\'color:green\'>33 BUCKS!! :0
> ...


looked real clean mama :thumbsup: some 20-22" center gold wires would set that bitch off! :biggrin: 

damn i didnt know those came in v8 thought it was a v6 when i seen it but dat shit must fly wit a v8! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

ROY JONES FUCKIN SUCKS!!!! THIS GUY IS A PIECE OF SHIT!!!! GETTIN HIS ASS BEAT BY AN ENGLISH FUCK!!!! :angry:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 8 2008, 10:28 PM~12102555
> *ROY JONES FUCKIN SUCKS!!!! THIS GUY IS A PIECE OF SHIT!!!! GETTIN HIS ASS BEAT BY AN ENGLISH FUCK!!!! :angry:
> *


tell me something we already don't know i hope he fights Hopkins for he could really get that ass bbq :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 8 2008, 11:31 PM~12102143
> *looked real clean mama :thumbsup: some 20-22" center gold wires would set that bitch off!  :biggrin:
> 
> damn i didnt know those came in v8 thought it was a v6 when i seen it but dat shit must fly wit a v8!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


22s is a no-no.. if you put 22s you will NOT be able to sit more than 2 people!!! Some raw ass 21s and call it a day! Noone has them on 21s!

Yea i remeber when i had mines!! Bitches (v8)are fast!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*TODAY*



















BALLER'S ROCK N ROLL SPORTS BAR...........3200 HALLANDALE BEACH BLVD.

HOLLYWOOD, FL 33023 954-985-3870


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

anyone goin out to that show on hallandale? think me and my girl are gonna check it out


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 9 2008, 05:40 AM~12103902
> *
> *


 :dunno: WERE THEY AT!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, slammedlowlow, *ROLLIN LUXURY*

:wave:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

My Town Car's For sale on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-Tow...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

SAK PASE !?!?! Haitian Fresh !!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 9 2008, 01:00 PM~12104806
> *SAK PASE !?!?!  Haitian Fresh !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 9 2008, 05:40 AM~12103902
> *
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 9 2008, 11:00 AM~12104806
> *SAK PASE !?!?!  Haitian Fresh !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Got these for sale, Full set of 4


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Also got some 63 parts for sale, let me know if u need something.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440935


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 9 2008, 06:11 PM~12107071
> *Got these for sale, Full set of 4
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 9 2008, 07:16 PM~12107126
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Too bad u only roll lincs and caddys lol


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 8 2008, 09:55 PM~12101105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big :thumbsup: to all the Lowriders that came though to the show.....*25th Street* and *MAJESTICS*. It's good to see Lowriding is still alive.. :yes:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks to the guys that came out today to my shoot..

Some early.. some late.. but all came out..

Jeff.. thanks homie.. you were a big help.. appreciate everything..


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 9 2008, 08:51 PM~12108750
> *Thanks to the guys that came out today to my shoot..
> 
> Some early.. some late.. but all came out..
> ...


 :wave: PM SOME PICS OF THE MODEL AND MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Great body eh?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Heres to my ~Majestics Brothers in the M I Yayo~


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 9 2008, 08:58 PM~12108824
> *Great body eh?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Trying out a little Photoshop creativeness..

Same model i used today.. but a different shoot


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 10 2008, 12:11 AM~12108994
> *Trying out a little Photoshop creativeness..
> 
> Same model i used today.. but a different shoot
> ...



you should try doing a vivid light overlay in black over that. should set it off!


I'm just saying cause the bg looks a little bright.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

I got Model Cars, rims, and others parts for sale in the Models forum...

Will deliver locally
heres the link...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440901


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Another


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 9 2008, 06:19 AM~12103805
> *22s is a no-no.. if you put 22s you will NOT be able to sit more than 2 people!!! Some raw ass 21s and call it a day! Noone has them on 21s!
> 
> Yea i remeber when i had mines!! Bitches (v8)are fast!!
> *


FAST??? I KNOW! LOL. I RACED SUM DUDE IN A NEW NISSAN TODAY...LOL. I WON! LOL.
I LOVE IT CUZ IT GOES SO FAST SO EASILY.
I WOULD PUT 20'S (MAYBE) AND THATS IT... AINT TRYIN TO HOOK IT UP DAT MUCH LIKE HOW I HAD THE REGAL...

STILL GOT MY "WHO DA BOSS" NEONS!! LMAO


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 9 2008, 06:19 AM~12103805
> *
> 
> Yea i remeber when i had mines!! Bitches (v8)are fast!!
> *


WHEN U HAD URS??? WAT HAPPEN??? DID U HAVE PROBLEMS UNDER THE HOOD?? AND WAT YEAR DID U HAVE??


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 9 2008, 09:14 PM~12109034
> *Another
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 10 2008, 12:03 AM~12109561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 10 2008, 01:04 AM~12110045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 8 2008, 04:59 PM~12099944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL HAVE THIS FOR SALE $250 OR OBO 786-564-7469 MY NAME IS ORLY


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7864470197 Q! 4sale. $2000


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

24s for sale $2000







practically new. with 25 serie tires Will trade for 24" Asantis plus ill put money..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, *creepin cutty, massacre,* 59IMPALAon24s
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 9 2008, 11:14 PM~12109034
> *Another
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2008, 02:17 PM~12112840
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, creepin cutty, massacre, 59IMPALAon24s
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good buddy?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 10 2008, 11:19 AM~12112854
> *whats good buddy?
> *


EVERYTHING GOOD. BROUGHT THE MONTY OUT TODAY. FEELS GOOD DRIVING MY BABY AGAIN. STILL AINT DONE. BUT FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2008, 02:25 PM~12112909
> *EVERYTHING GOOD.  BROUGHT THE MONTY OUT TODAY.  FEELS GOOD DRIVING MY BABY AGAIN. STILL AINT DONE. BUT FUCK IT :biggrin:
> *


maybe i'll pass by this week to the hangout...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

so wussup is the hop gon happen this week or what ? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone need monte door panels (top and bottom) and inside rear quater window panels let me know


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

STILL GOT MINOR DETAILS LEFT. BUT THIS IS IT


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2008, 04:55 PM~12114119
> *STILL GOT MINOR DETAILS LEFT. BUT THIS IS IT
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 8 2008, 05:04 PM~12100418
> *I am tryin to bro!! LOL!! I saw yo ride... 954-MOTORING doing it up right!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yessir!! It's looking nice thanks for sending me their way. Hit me up soon so we can set it up for the weekend.. Oh yeah..The Blue Regal is cool now?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need another nitrous bottle...if anyone got one let me know please


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2008, 03:55 PM~12114119
> *STILL GOT MINOR DETAILS LEFT. BUT THIS IS IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

STILL GOT MY LAC FOR SALE 900 FIRM!!! CALL ME


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

anyone got anycars for sale


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Got this for 1500 obo 84 coupe deville needs alil tlc 305 773 7214 if ur interested


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Its all back to stock now


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

SOLO FROM 954-MOTORING IS SELLING THE HOOD, 2 FRONT FENDERS, ALL THE WINDOWS, BUMPERS AND TAIL LIGHTS FROM HIS HOPPER... THE HOOD AND FENDERS ARE IN GREAT SHAPE AND THE TAIL LIGHTS ARE A LITTLE SUN WORN... CONTACT SOLO AT (954) 854-3160 FOR PRICES!!


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 10 2008, 05:59 PM~12115415
> *Yessir!!  It's looking nice thanks for sending me their way.  Hit me up soon so we can set it up for the weekend.. Oh yeah..The Blue Regal is cool now?
> *


Yeah my brother did a number on his pump, but it should be ready to go when the new pump head comes in... I will hit you up on Wed.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 10 2008, 05:37 PM~12116351
> *Its all back to stock now
> 
> 
> ...


sell me the white one on the back :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

CadillacNick wuz uppp chico


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2008, 10:28 AM~12112400
> *7864470197 Q! 4sale. $2000
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

damn where is everyone...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*DAM THIS SHIT IS DEAD AS FUCK* :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 10 2008, 09:12 PM~12116734
> *sell me the white one on the back  :biggrin:
> *




Naw sorry thats a fleetwood...........shes not for sale!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Damnnn Looks like Lowriding Is Back In DADE big :thumbsup: we needed it


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 9 2008, 11:18 PM~12109085
> *WHEN U HAD URS??? WAT HAPPEN??? DID U HAVE PROBLEMS UNDER THE HOOD?? AND WAT YEAR DID U HAVE??
> *


Naw no problems at all!! Just found a TC and jumped on that since i always loved them!

Had an 02 white with tan interior.. 32k miles. and NO chrome on the bumpers!! Hate those!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 10 2008, 11:26 PM~12119616
> *Naw sorry thats a fleetwood...........shes not for sale!!
> *


 lol :thumbsup: looks real clean.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

damn crazy ass fight wit str8 pimpin & sum cutler ridge ****** at bird rd hangout 2nite

estaba depipi


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 11 2008, 12:51 AM~12120916
> *damn crazy ass fight wit str8 pimpin & sum cutler ridge ****** at bird rd hangout 2nite
> 
> estaba depipi
> *


no pics ?


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Shout to all the homies I saw this past weekend in Miami!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Everyone from str8 pimpin? How ugly did it get?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: uffin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 AM~12121078
> *no pics ?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:

bear dont take pics. :uh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 11 2008, 03:31 AM~12121758
> *Everyone from str8 pimpin? How ugly did it get?
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:around: THIS SHIT DEAD


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 11 2008, 09:38 AM~12122469
> *:around: THIS SHIT DEAD
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 11 2008, 10:38 AM~12122469
> *:around: THIS SHIT DEAD
> *


Time to start hangin out in project rides then


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 11 2008, 10:05 AM~12123583
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 11 2008, 10:29 AM~12122851
> *Time to start hangin out in project rides then
> *


X2


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 11 2008, 10:29 AM~12123800
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


WUSSSAAAAAA


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin here wit the kids...wuts up wit you n the wifey?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 11 2008, 10:35 AM~12123869
> *chillin here wit the kids...wuts up wit you n the wifey?
> *


GOOD, HERE A THE SHOP. AND THE DAMN DMV NEXT DOOR IS CLOSED TODAY. SO THIS IS DEAD HERE.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 11 2008, 01:43 PM~12123953
> *GOOD, HERE A THE SHOP. AND THE DAMN DMV NEXT DOOR IS CLOSED TODAY. SO THIS IS DEAD HERE.
> *



damn no entertainment today, haha thats blows...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TELL ME ABOUT IT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 10 2008, 03:19 PM~12113777
> *so wussup is the hop gon happen this week or what ? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 11 2008, 01:58 PM~12124118



SUPPOSE TOO :biggrin: 

i heard someone else got called out too, by some else...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Nov 11 2008, 01:01 PM~12124158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: orientalmontecarlo, TiggerLS, 83delta88, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Presidential Regal


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305 wats up *****


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 10:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Nov 9 2008, 10:44 PM~12107991
> *Big :thumbsup: to all the Lowriders that came though to the show.....25th Street and MAJESTICS.  It's good to see Lowriding is still alive.. :yes:
> *



jose out there chilling was up big M :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Nov 11 2008, 03:05 PM~12124797
> *DANNY305 wats up *****
> *



was up puto what they do


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ni99as see miami fest at the top and there like awwwwwwwwww shit drama lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: PINK86REGAL, *DANNY305*, MISTAKE, *Made You A Hater*creepin cutty, hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003, str8lows, STR8CLOWNIN LS

:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 03:24 PM~12125044
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: PINK86REGAL, DANNY305, MISTAKE, Made You A Hatercreepin cutty, hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003, str8lows, STR8CLOWNIN LS
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 02:24 PM~12125044
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: PINK86REGAL, DANNY305, MISTAKE, Made You A Hatercreepin cutty, hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003, str8lows, STR8CLOWNIN LS
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 11 2008, 12:22 PM~12125011
> *was up puto what they do
> *


here chilling gettin the wip ready to get cut for the juice....oye wen we finna trow a football game *****


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wats good miami?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 11 2008, 12:40 PM~12125279
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave:
> *


wat it do boy :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY, wet929 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 11 2008, 06:03 PM~12126986
> *ROLLIN LUXURY, wet929 :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie how everythin with yall and yung money :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*FOR SALE $5500 OBO*hit me up if interested 
















car is on STOCKS right now but ill throw in the spokes with the deal


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 8 2008, 04:48 PM~12099898
> *HAVE A CHROME DIFFERENTIAL REINFORCED, HAS FOR THE PISTONS AND CHAINS. iTS FOR A G-BODY. NEEDS TO BE RECHROMED. $250 OBO 786-564-7469
> NEED IT GONE BY TONIGHT. THE NAME IS ORLY
> *


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 8 2008, 04:59 PM~12099944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Nov 11 2008, 08:43 PM~12128406
> *FOR SALE $5500 OBOhit me up if interested
> 
> 
> ...


DAM. LOOKS NICE. WHERE WERE U WHEN I NEEDED TO BUY ME A RIDE LIKE A WEEK AGO??? LMAO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 11 2008, 08:21 PM~12128781
> *DAM. LOOKS NICE. WHERE WERE U WHEN I NEEDED TO BUY ME  A RIDE LIKE A WEEK AGO??? LMAO.  :thumbsup:
> *


i been here car was gttin REDONE but i came up with another idea so im sellin dis one :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Nov 11 2008, 09:31 PM~12128891
> *i been here car was gttin REDONE but i came up with another idea so im sellin dis one  :biggrin:
> *


DAM WELL GOOD LUCK WITH IT.


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 11 2008, 08:41 PM~12129009
> *DAM WELL GOOD LUCK WITH IT.
> *


lol thanx no more regals on da way ?


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Nov 11 2008, 08:43 PM~12128406
> *FOR SALE $5500 OBOhit me up if interested
> 
> 
> ...


why you selling it dawg?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Nov 11 2008, 09:03 PM~12129258
> *why you selling it dawg?
> *


got something else in da making cuz


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Nov 11 2008, 09:50 PM~12129106
> *lol thanx no more regals on da way ?
> *


LOL. NAH...NOT FOR A WHILE. LOL
MY NEXT PROJECT WILL OFFICIALLY BE A LO LO G-BODY. MA FAV'S. CUTTY O0R A REGAL...


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Nov 11 2008, 10:07 PM~12129300
> *got something else in da making cuz
> *


damn homey i thought you was goin keep it and make it a new school lolo


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Nov 11 2008, 09:09 PM~12129323
> *damn homey i thought you was goin keep it and make it a new school lolo
> *


i was dawg but shit got REAL COMPLICATED FOR ME lol ill explain it some other time cuz lol done worry ill be back out soon enough


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Nov 11 2008, 10:13 PM~12129369
> *i was dawg but shit got REAL COMPLICATED FOR ME lol ill explain it some other time cuz lol done worry ill be back out soon enough
> *


4sho no doubt. im gettin rid of my rims already lmao gettin some all black 4s on skinnys with chrome inserts. i wanna go back to the black/black look. but the only good part bout the new 4s is that they 24x9.5 so ill be able to tuck if you catch my drift


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

selling my 67 vert all REDONE 14500 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...4864#ht_500wt_0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Nov 11 2008, 09:15 PM~12129384
> *4sho no doubt. im gettin rid of my rims already lmao gettin some all black 4s on skinnys with chrome inserts. i wanna go back to the black/black look. but the only good part bout the new 4s is that they 24x9.5 so ill be able to tuck if you catch my drift
> *


lol tight work cuz good luck with that ma *****


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 11 2008, 09:08 PM~12129309
> *LOL. NAH...NOT FOR A WHILE. LOL
> MY NEXT PROJECT WILL OFFICIALLY BE A LO LO G-BODY. MA FAV'S. CUTTY O0R A REGAL...
> *


dats wassup my shit was in hidin for a minute i was trying to make it a lolo 1st new body lac out thre but i hit a fork in the road and my plans changed lol but good luck with the llolo mamii


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 11 2008, 07:08 PM~12129309
> *LOL. NAH...NOT FOR A WHILE. LOL
> MY NEXT PROJECT WILL OFFICIALLY BE A LO LO G-BODY. MA FAV'S. CUTTY O0R A REGAL...
> *


shit about time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY*

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

JUST SAYIN WAT THEY DO TO ALL OF MIA AND IM HOPIN THAT 2MORROW IS GOING TO B A BETTER DAY AND I HOPE EVERY1 IS READY FOR THIS HOPOFF JUST A REMINDER COME PREPARED AND READY MEANING CHARGE UR BATTERIES :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

bad ass chrysler from 305 toyz looks like its a daily.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

lowlyfe? reppin at the dolphins game


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

massacre dale puta wats poppin ***** oye no luck sellin the car


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Heres to my ~Majestics Brothers in the M I Yayo~


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 11 2008, 10:48 PM~12131983
> *Heres to my ~Majestics Brothers in the M I Yayo~
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wuzza lac!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

sup with that hop tonight is it still going down ????


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 12 2008, 07:29 AM~12133698
> *sup with that hop tonight is it still going down ????
> *


x2


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

does anyone have an extra um ticket for the vt game on thursday


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Nov 11 2008, 09:09 PM~12129323
> *damn homey i thought you was goin keep it and make it a new school lolo
> *


yo i think i saw ur ride on 152nd yesterday. bitch looks bad dawg! :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Where is that hangout tonight?


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Nov 12 2008, 12:44 AM~12131934
> *massacre dale puta wats poppin ***** oye no luck sellin the car
> *


naw


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*15996 nw 27th ave

ill be there  *


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

dose any one out here have 87 cutlass lights for sale and how much?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 12 2008, 10:44 AM~12134448
> *15996 nw 27th ave
> 
> ill be there
> *


Is this hangout any good? (do people actually go?)


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 11 2008, 10:48 PM~12131983
> *Heres to my ~Majestics Brothers in the M I Yayo~
> 
> 
> ...


BOTTOMS UP :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

i love caddys so im posting up some pics from other pages
HERS FOR ALL THE LAC LOVERS IN MIA


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

cutlass supreme hitting the streets of dade! pretty soon :biggrin: just got done with the paint and buff to those of you that like that wet ! wet ! here ya go


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 02:57 PM~12135637
> *cutlass supreme hitting the streets of dade! pretty soon  :biggrin: just got done with the paint and buff to those of you that like that wet ! wet ! here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


looks good....lolo? or ???


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 12 2008, 11:58 AM~12135652
> *looks good....lolo? or ???
> *


22 or 24 not sure .


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 01:57 PM~12135637
> *cutlass supreme hitting the streets of dade! pretty soon  :biggrin: just got done with the paint and buff to those of you that like that wet ! wet ! here ya go
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears:
reminds me of mine..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 01:57 PM~12135637
> *cutlass supreme hitting the streets of dade! pretty soon  :biggrin: just got done with the paint and buff to those of you that like that wet ! wet ! here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE WORK BRO


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

took a break of cars and got done with my homies this weekend doing what EVIL those best besides cars .... so to those ****** that love graff the spot to go is 004 CONNEC in hialeah.......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 03:05 PM~12135729
> *22 or 24 not sure .
> *


runner...it looks really good so far


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 01:12 PM~12135812
> *took a break of cars and got done with my homies this weekend doing what EVIL those best besides cars .... so to those ****** that love graff the spot to go is 004 CONNEC in hialeah.......
> 
> 
> ...



<<<EARN>>> You came to Hialeah and didn't holla at a *****, not even a phone call, that's fucked up.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 12 2008, 12:17 PM~12135851
> *runner...it looks really good so far
> *


yea....and thanks homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Nov 12 2008, 12:17 PM~12135863
> *<<<EARN>>> You came to Hialeah and didn't holla at a *****, not even a phone call, that's fucked up.
> *


your hurting my feelings


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

u need any parts let me know...i got enough stuff to build a couple of cutlass out of lol


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 11:57 AM~12135637
> *cutlass supreme hitting the streets of dade! pretty soon  :biggrin: just got done with the paint and buff to those of you that like that wet ! wet ! here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 12 2008, 12:20 PM~12135889
> *u need any parts let me know...i got enough stuff to build a couple of cutlass out of lol
> *


straight because i think the owner my need a couple of stuff...  thanks


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 12:12 PM~12135812
> *took a break of cars and got done with my homies this weekend doing what EVIL those best besides cars .... so to those ****** that love graff the spot to go is 004 CONNEC in hialeah.......
> 
> 
> ...


that is some nice work homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 12 2008, 12:21 PM~12135891
> *looks nice  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 12 2008, 12:22 PM~12135906
> *that is some nice work homie  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks  just cathing up on some old behaver of mine :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 02:12 PM~12135812
> *took a break of cars and got done with my homies this weekend doing what EVIL those best besides cars .... so to those ****** that love graff the spot to go is 004 CONNEC in hialeah.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 12 2008, 12:08 PM~12135773
> * NICE WORK BRO
> *


thanks


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 12 2008, 12:28 PM~12135971
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

low low mamii
i've seen u like 3 million times...lol


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 12 2008, 11:40 AM~12134042
> *yo i think i saw ur ride on 152nd yesterday. bitch looks bad dawg! :thumbsup:
> *


152st? or 152ave? i was drivin down 152st wit my homeboy but his car kept over heatin so i was drivin like mad slow. and thanks dawg appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 03:12 PM~12135812
> *took a break of cars and got done with my homies this weekend doing what EVIL those best besides cars .... so to those ****** that love graff the spot to go is 004 CONNEC in hialeah.......
> 
> 
> ...



where's that at???????????????????


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 02:33 PM~12136030
> *:biggrin:
> *


s'happenin bRO..  that cutty looks wet as he in the shade... man i miss mine..


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

for the real graff heads a lil ol school location


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 12 2008, 04:40 PM~12136658
> *for the real graff heads a lil ol school location
> 
> 
> ...



damn.....the Hialeah penit...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

:yessad: :thumbsup: thats one of the 100's i have, yall still need shirts?



> _Originally posted by Martian_@Nov 12 2008, 03:55 PM~12136784
> *damn.....the Hialeah penit...
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

hialeahs old skool graff...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn lows that first pics brings alot of memories


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 12 2008, 02:30 PM~12137040
> *damn lows that first pics brings alot of memories
> *


i got a few other old skool piks but i gotta look for dem


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 01:57 PM~12135637
> *cutlass supreme hitting the streets of dade! pretty soon  :biggrin: just got done with the paint and buff to those of you that like that wet ! wet ! here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DAMN..the Penit..i painted there a lot of times good flick


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

REST IN POWER GB,SEGER,CORE ,BENO AND BEANS


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 12 2008, 06:37 PM~12138016
> *DAMN..the Penit..i painted there a lot of times good flick
> *


Gotta do a piece wit you one day... Aint done one since the year I moved from Chi-town.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LOWLYFEPHILL, ALTIMAS FINEST, Chulow, str8lowriding, GHOST RIDER, creepin cutty
WHERE IT @? A VER AMBULANCE MAN? ON TAN LAS PICS, LAS HOES?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Nov 12 2008, 08:23 PM~12138378
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: LOWLYFEPHILL, ALTIMAS FINEST, Chulow, str8lowriding, GHOST RIDER, creepin cutty
> WHERE IT @? A VER AMBULANCE MAN? ON TAN LAS PICS, LAS HOES?
> *


getting ready to go see whaz poppin at the hangout :uh:  and about the hoes, theyre en los boxers :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 12 2008, 08:24 PM~12138390
> *getting ready to go see whaz poppin at the hangout :uh:    and about the hoes, theyre en los boxers :biggrin:
> *


ACHINGAO!!! Y EL SENSE!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Nov 12 2008, 08:27 PM~12138414
> *ACHINGAO!!! Y EL SENSE!!!
> 
> 
> ...











i dont know, i think im turning colombian :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Nov 12 2008, 02:12 PM~12135812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAM DATS OLD SCHOOL


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 12 2008, 08:29 PM~12138428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, SHET IN DAT CASE BEEN DONE BEEN JAPANESE...








AND FO LATA WE'LL GET ONE O' DESE!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Nov 12 2008, 08:36 PM~12138502
> *LMAO, SHET IN DAT CASE BEEN DONE BEEN JAPANESE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 12 2008, 08:29 PM~12138428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, SHET IN DAT CASE BEEN DONE BEEN JAPANESE...








AND FO LATA WE'LL GET ONE O' DESE!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Nov 12 2008, 08:38 PM~12138511
> *LMAO, SHET IN DAT CASE BEEN DONE BEEN JAPANESE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 02:57 PM~12135637
> *cutlass supreme hitting the streets of dade! pretty soon  :biggrin: just got done with the paint and buff to those of you that like that wet ! wet ! here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


*2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 12 2008, 01:40 PM~12136658
> *for the real graff heads a lil ol school location
> 
> 
> ...


hialeah ,malibu ,marina ,airport ,rinker penits , shit i can go on & on those were the spots .... but that pic to it back


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2008, 01:15 PM~12136435
> *where's that at???????????????????
> *


004 CONNEC BUY PAINT THERE AND YOU COULD PAINT THERE......


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Nov 12 2008, 03:11 PM~12136400
> *152st? or 152ave? i was drivin down 152st wit my homeboy but his car kept over heatin so i was drivin like mad slow. and thanks dawg appreciate it :biggrin:
> *


st @ da shell on 122ave.

yea man i didnt even know wtf it was at first lol i saw da rims and was like daaamn wtf is dat car i never seen one like dat. den as i passed by it looked like a buick but man i never seen one like dat. nice dawg


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 12 2008, 05:15 PM~12138305
> *Gotta do a piece wit you one day... Aint done one since the year I moved from Chi-town.
> *


KENNY WHEN U READY WE' LL DO A WHOLE PRODUCTION :biggrin: IM DOWN RIGHT NOW IM BUSTING A COUPLE OF LEGAL WALLS


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kenny you know that's right..I got a gang of Montanas ready at the house man just let me know


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 08:12 PM~12138902
> *KENNY WHEN U READY WE' LL DO A WHOLE PRODUCTION  :biggrin: IM DOWN RIGHT NOW IM BUSTING A COUPLE OF LEGAL WALLS
> *


hellz yeah, I didnt even know you bombed bro!!! I gotta get down there more often!


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 12 2008, 08:28 PM~12139090
> *Kenny you know that's right..I got a gang of Montanas ready at the house man just let me know
> *


The train yard down the street!!! lol


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 12 2008, 09:11 PM~12138899
> *st @ da shell on 122ave.
> 
> yea man i didnt even know wtf it was at first lol i saw da rims and was like daaamn wtf is dat car i never seen one like dat. den as i passed by it looked like a buick but man i never seen one like dat. nice dawg
> *


thanks dawg nobody can really tell they always ask me wha type of car is it lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 11 2008, 11:45 PM~12130330
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...


was good *****


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yall let me know too, still got few milk crates full of paint


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

cadillacd thats all u got from the hangout tonite


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

YEA THE OTHER ONES LOOK TO DARK...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

these here were the spots


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

all them spots are in miami?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yea, most aint there no more. Beach high wall of fame


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I LIKE THIS ONE :0 TRIPLE BLACK


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

SOME PICS THAT I THOUGHT WERE NICE SHOTS
































FONZYS WORK :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

what up miami uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WUS GOOD LALO22 HOW YA BEEN HOMIE


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 13 2008, 08:27 AM~12144167
> *WUS GOOD LALO22 HOW YA BEEN HOMIE
> *


been chillin working on my shit just got a new project that i am getting started on how bout you


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

DAMN EVIL....U TAKING IT BACK!!  




> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 12 2008, 01:12 PM~12135812
> *took a break of cars and got done with my homies this weekend doing what EVIL those best besides cars .... so to those ****** that love graff the spot to go is 004 CONNEC in hialeah.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH

WHEN: November 29, 2008
WHERE: Denny’s Restaurant
7405 west 4 ave
Hialeah, Fl 33014
Time: 10:00am – 4:00pm

Bring a unwrap toy for a boy or girl get your car washed for $5.00 dollars

With no toy $10.00 dollars

It’s not for us it’s for the kids 
All toys will be sent to Miami Children Hospital


Thank you very much and happy holidays to all


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 13 2008, 11:43 AM~12144284
> *been chillin working on my shit just got a new project that i am getting started on how bout you
> *


hmmmm....wonder wat that new project could be???
lol
:tears: :tears: :dunno: 
lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 13 2008, 11:21 AM~12144132
> *SOME PICS THAT I THOUGHT WERE NICE SHOTS
> 
> 
> ...


wow...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: 
lol


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 13 2008, 09:06 AM~12144460
> *hmmmm....wonder wat that new project could be???
> lol
> :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:
> ...


you should know its in you avatar :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 13 2008, 12:26 PM~12144576
> *you should know its in you avatar  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW LOCO!! LMAO..... THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH 4 HELPING ME OUT N BUYIN THE "STUFF" FROM ME....

N PATTY IS A TRIP!!!LOL. 
TRYING TO NEGOTIATE FOR CRACKHEAD PRICES!!! 
TRYIN TO KNOCK MA HUSTLE!!!LMAO...YA'LL GOOD PEOPLES  

TAKE CARE OF THE REGAL... LOL


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 13 2008, 09:33 AM~12144628
> *I KNOW LOCO!! LMAO..... THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH 4 HELPING ME OUT N BUYIN THE "STUFF" FROM ME....
> 
> N PATTY IS A TRIP!!!LOL.
> ...


its cool your cool peoples your self and i will you see it soon on the street 
and no problem patty is a negotiater lol


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IF SOMETHING DONT BRAKE, YOU AINT DOING IT RIGHT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 13 2008, 03:38 PM~12146485
> *IF SOMETHING DONT BRAKE, YOU AINT DOING IT RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


WTF HAPPEND?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BY THE WAY IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT LASTNITE. BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP. BUT ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE. DONT MAKE AN ASS OF YOURSELF IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY BY ACTING THIS IS A RACETRACK. ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL THE COPS SHOW UP AND FUCKUP THE HANGOUT.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 13 2008, 02:45 PM~12146542
> *BY THE WAY IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT LASTNITE. BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP.  BUT ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE. DONT MAKE AN ASS OF YOURSELF IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY BY ACTING THIS IS A RACETRACK. ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL THE COPS SHOW UP AND FUCKUP THE HANGOUT.
> *


yo wtf happen the cylinder broke the window or what u should left me a broom so i could of clean the glass up lol


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 13 2008, 12:38 PM~12146485
> *IF SOMETHING DONT BRAKE, YOU AINT DOING IT RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


dam that sucks homie


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 13 2008, 12:45 PM~12146542
> *BY THE WAY IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT LASTNITE. BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP.  BUT ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE. DONT MAKE AN ASS OF YOURSELF IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY BY ACTING THIS IS A RACETRACK. ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL THE COPS SHOW UP AND FUCKUP THE HANGOUT.
> *


yea it was it was my fisrt time going up there since i live in homestead but it wasent a bad drive up there it was a very good hang out :thumbsup: i see my self going out there more often and thanks for having us uffin: and your right why can every boddy just chill instead of trying to show of like if it was nascar i was the one with the chameleon f-150 park by ur shop thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

the gas hoppin last night was crazy...but it was a great hangout great turn out


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 13 2008, 12:38 PM~12146485
> *IF SOMETHING DONT BRAKE, YOU AINT DOING IT RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


REAL RIDERS DO BREAK SCHIT  :biggrin:  :GLAD TO SEE YOUR WHIP BACK ON THE ROAD LOOKIN NICE HOMIE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 13 2008, 12:42 PM~12146518
> *WTF HAPPEND?
> *


3 WHEEL. PISTON HIT THE WINDOW


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Nov 13 2008, 01:04 PM~12146690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Nov 13 2008, 12:46 AM~12143018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Airport Penit and the Marina..got chased from there too much..Kenny that track is hot do to fools fucking it up by bombing around the tracks. Police always patrol there..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

There's an abandoned building that's all graffed up on the blue lagoon that I always see when I go on boat fishing. I'm not sure how to get there by land, but I've seen people there. There's a dock to go by boat...lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

for sell 94 feetwood 3000


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I find that in other places like Kentucky, North Carolina, Colorado, Atlanta..
They leave abandon buildings and graffiti walls out longer.. 

In Miami.. as soon as a building gets abandon.. or its coated in graffiti.. The city likes to "rennovate" it.. because Miami is good for tourism.. The city doesnt like the place looking bad as they say..

Which is good for tourism.. but real shitty for us photographers.

I have only been able to find a couple places with graffiti that i can shoot.. and the same places are being overused.

Need more graffiti guys painting in places that wont be "cleaned"


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 13 2008, 06:32 PM~12148704
> *I find that in other places like Kentucky, North Carolina, Colorado, Atlanta..
> They leave abandon buildings and graffiti walls out longer..
> 
> ...



hit me up I know some places.... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. like a crack dealer.. slinging locations..

Got anything in Melbourne..

I'm shooting there on the 29th


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

STILL HAVE THIS DIFFERENTIAL FOR SALE. ITS FOR A G-BODY. REINFORCED, THE DIFFERENTIAL HAS NO PROBLEM WHAT SO EVER JUST NEEDS TO BE RECHROME. $200 OBO. 786-564-7469 THE NAME IS ORLY


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

morning miami uffin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2008, 02:42 AM~12153354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NA-ECE!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, *95rangeron14z, mr.regal*, Chulow,* Evelitog
*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 10:28 AM~12154762
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 96' lincoln, 95rangeron14z, mr.regal, Chulow, Evelitog
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *DOUBLE-O*
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 14 2008, 09:03 AM~12155093
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INKSTINCT003, DOUBLE-O
> :wave:
> *


i was still there when your back window shattered , i was like............ :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2008, 02:42 AM~12153354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
whats good O???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 14 2008, 09:15 AM~12155186
> *:cheesy:
> whats good O???
> *


chillin had a little click going on last night so we went riding 










register your car already fool stop playing


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2008, 12:24 PM~12155265
> *chillin had a little click going on last night so we went riding
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY SOOON MAN! :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that squad looks on point :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2008, 09:24 AM~12155265
> *chillin had a little click going on last night so we went riding
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LINE UP YALL KEEP DOIN WHAT IT DO  :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 13 2008, 07:32 PM~12148704
> *I find that in other places like Kentucky, North Carolina, Colorado, Atlanta..
> They leave abandon buildings and graffiti walls out longer..
> 
> ...


to my knowledge, chrome penet is still there, and so is the marina penet. 
also, there's always people painting at catalyst in miami springs. I don't know what days it goes on now, but it used to be Saturday nights. I think I heard its on Tuesdays and another day now. 

Army penet is still there, but it's being used by the army again so you will be arrested for trespassing. a couple of people I know were arrested there. There's also a place somewhere on 57th ave by the costco.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 96' lincoln
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i didnt know so many people graffed in miami fest ... lately.. on a boring nite i grab a paper and start doing shit but i havent grabbed a can in like 3 years. seeing all these pics of old spots is motivating me to get back at it.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 12:17 PM~12155765
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 01:20 PM~12155805
> *i didnt know so many people graffed in miami fest ... lately.. on a boring nite i grab a paper and start doing shit but i havent grabbed a can in like 3 years. seeing all these pics of old spots is motivating me to get back at it.
> *



I still got caps. ny thins and ny fats. I ran out of german's about 4 years ago.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 12:21 PM~12155816
> *I still got caps. ny thins and ny fats. I ran out of german's about 4 years ago.
> *



lol. u gon start slanging again ? :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 01:22 PM~12155830
> *lol. u gon start slanging again ? :cheesy:
> *


lol I gotta order more. I'm running low.



but the new krylon cans, can't use tips on em. so that means gonna have to use beltons and montana's only.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 12:27 PM~12155884
> *lol I gotta order more. I'm running low.
> *



order me some wit that money this ***** owes me


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 01:28 PM~12155892
> *order me some wit that money this ***** owes me
> *



tell him to give me that money and i'll order em.
lol

or i'll tell him. 


but anyway, gotta see where to get old krylon cans. all i got is a shitload of skin tones for characters. like 6 full cans of "sand" and "almond" and shit.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 12:27 PM~12155884
> *lol I gotta order more. I'm running low.
> but the new krylon cans, can't use tips on em. so that means gonna have to use beltons and montana's only.
> *


 WHATTTTTT!!!! wut bout rustos ? ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 01:29 PM~12155903
> *WHATTTTTT!!!!  wut bout rustos ? ?
> *



never was a big fan of rusto's........ american accents from rustoleum has some nice ass colors but they get a misty edge with the ny thins. never tried with rusto tips.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 12:31 PM~12155940
> *never was a big fan of rusto's........ american accents from rustoleum has some nice ass colors but they get a misty edge with the ny thins. never tried with rusto tips.
> *


hmm.. fuck it.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

now on a search mission for krylon .. most likely mom n pop hardware store got some left.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 01:35 PM~12155987
> *now on a search mission  for krylon .. most likely mom n pop hardware store got some left.
> *



how much are montana's nowadays?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 12:39 PM~12156021
> *how much are montana's nowadays?
> *



***** i havent bought a montana ummm EVER! 
ive used it like twice n thats cause my boy had some.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 01:40 PM~12156034
> ****** i havent bought a montana ummm EVER!
> ive used it like twice n thats cause my boy had some.
> *



we used to order em from some guy who worked at the company in like germany and shit for $1.75 a can but we lost his information. last time I checked it was like 4 bucks a can.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

http://www.bombingscience.com/shop-montana.htm


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 12:41 PM~12156042
> *we used to order em from some guy who worked at the company in like germany and shit for $1.75 a can but we lost his information. last time I checked it was like 4 bucks a can.
> *



good as price! now there like 5.25 a can


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i have tons of ol school krylons, og colors avocado green, jungle green, icey purple. etc


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 13 2008, 05:15 PM~12148046
> *There's an abandoned building that's all graffed up on the blue lagoon that I always see when I go on boat fishing. I'm not sure how to get there by land, but I've seen people there. There's a dock to go by boat...lol
> *


Airport Penit (Sometimes called: Little Penit, Baby Penit, or 7th St. Penit) : NW 7th St. & NW 47th Ave.
Activity : 1983 - 2000? (Demolished)
An uncompleted office building, along Blue Lagoon Lake south of the Miami Airport. It had all the cement work complete, including stairways and an open elevator shaft, but no walls or anything beyond cement. It was in the middle of a large open lot and had a great view of 836. It was 4 floors high, with roughly room for 6-10 pieces on each floor, it also had an outside terrace/balcony area along most sides/floors of it that made it very easy to do pieces visible from 836. There was a vacant elevator shaft in the middle of the building with a couple thousand spray cans piled along the bottom. The bottom floor did not have any windows and was dark and mostly unused until (supposedly) 'Nine HA' took a sledgehammer to several portions of the wall and allowed some light in. Early on this penit was referred to as the 'Baby Penit' or 'Little Penit' due to the fact it was a very similar, but smaller, version of the first penit, Doral. By the time they demolished it there was probably well over 1000 layers of paint on some of the walls because the penit was around so long.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 14 2008, 09:46 AM~12154485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. . . Great paint job.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn Susio hold on to those i have popsicle safety orange-colonial blue-slate blue-plum safety purple-moss green all the real Krylon colors. The new Krylon is garbage to watery only use those for throwies. By the way i knew the fools who started a graff crew called Head Hunters back in the day(fresh ass name). I can get caps all day long trick or treat let me know. Kenny where you at foo!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

no pics or videos from the hangout?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 14 2008, 03:01 PM~12156821
> *no pics or videos from the hangout?
> *


TONITE
:biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

theyr on my shelf on top of my desk, never used, i got tons of caps too. i havent painted in a long time. wat did all yall write




> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 14 2008, 01:53 PM~12156737
> *Damn Susio hold on to those i have popsicle safety orange-colonial blue-slate blue-plum safety purple-moss green all the real Krylon colors.  The new Krylon is garbage to watery only use those for throwies.  By the way i knew the fools who started a graff crew called Head Hunters back in the day(fresh ass name).  I can get caps all day long trick or treat let me know.  Kenny where you at foo!
> *


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

its all about that belton and montana these days , do mis the oldschool krylon tho


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 14 2008, 02:48 PM~12156693
> *Nice. . . Great paint job.
> *


thanks man


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 14 2008, 12:34 PM~12157113
> *thanks man
> *


u still need another bottle i have a couple and one with a billet holdster ...

also have a custom crossmemeber for g bodies not cut ..made to run duals


also selling a 6.0 vortec with z06 cam,lifters,rockers,springs,custom brodix heads,carb intake w/msd coil,plugs, dist. everything ready to go p.m. for price my buddy at prd built it and now my plans have changed :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2008, 12:09 PM~12156890
> *TONITE
> :biggrin:
> *


you were there fool i didn't see you :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2008, 03:02 PM~12157384
> *you were there fool i didn't see you  :biggrin:
> *


thats cause u showed up hours later fool!


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 02:06 PM~12156246
> *Airport Penit (Sometimes called: Little Penit, Baby Penit, or 7th St. Penit) : NW 7th St. & NW 47th Ave.
> Activity : 1983 - 2000? (Demolished)
> An uncompleted office building, along Blue Lagoon Lake south of the Miami Airport. It had all the cement work complete, including stairways and an open elevator shaft, but no walls or anything beyond cement. It was in the middle of a large open lot and had a great view of 836. It was 4 floors high, with roughly room for 6-10 pieces on each floor, it also had an outside terrace/balcony area along most sides/floors of it that made it very easy to do pieces visible from 836. There was a vacant elevator shaft in the middle of the building with a couple thousand spray cans piled along the bottom. The bottom floor did not have any windows and was dark and mostly unused until (supposedly) 'Nine HA' took a sledgehammer to several portions of the wall and allowed some light in. Early on this penit was referred to as the 'Baby Penit' or 'Little Penit' due to the fact it was a very similar, but smaller, version of the first penit, Doral. By the time they demolished it there was probably well over 1000 layers of paint on some of the walls because the penit was around so long.
> *



That shit's still there. No walls looks like a skeleton. Theres only 2 big walls you can go up the floors and hit both walls and the roof top. the north and south windows/walls aren't up, the east and west wall's are. I was just there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 14 2008, 03:11 PM~12156906
> *theyr on my shelf on top of my desk, never used, i got tons of caps too. i havent painted in a long time. wat did all yall write
> *



wase oner - stk - okc




I still got an old ass can of popsicle (safety) orange, and a old ass can of "true blue"

I have some random cans too of hyacinth, jade green, denim, watermelon, wildflower blue, apple green, pumpkin orange. plus a milk crate, and a book bag full of random cans in the shed. most of my cans are half way though. 

How much do u get german thins and ny thins for?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 04:19 PM~12158066
> *That shit's still there. No walls looks like a skeleton. Theres only 2 big walls you can go up the floors and hit both walls and the roof top. the north and south windows/walls aren't up, the east and west wall's are.  I was just there a couple weeks ago.
> *



tha one that i copied n pasted says its 4 floors and i know around blue lagoon deres another one thats abandoned too but last time i rolled by dere was probably a year ago. and i remember the building being atleast 10 + floors. it looked like an office building . i actually passed by dere the other day wit joe but didnt pay attention to that shit.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 05:37 PM~12158198
> *tha one that i copied n pasted says its 4 floors and i know around blue lagoon deres another one thats abandoned too but last time i rolled by dere was probably a year ago. and i remember the building being atleast 10 + floors. it looked like an office building . i actually passed by dere the other day wit joe but didnt pay attention to that shit.
> *



could be, but its right by that address.... it is really tall....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 04:40 PM~12158230
> *could be, but its right by that address.... it is really tall....
> *



i say we go find out sometime soon! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 05:44 PM~12158269
> *i say we go find out sometime soon! :biggrin:
> *


like i said, I don't know how to get there by car, but I know how to get there by boat. there's a dock in the back to pull up by boat and park the boat.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 04:49 PM~12158306
> *like i said, I don't know how to get there by car, but I know how to get there by boat.  there's a dock in the back to pull up by boat and park the boat.
> *



thennnnnnn.... fuck it lets go by boat.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 05:50 PM~12158311
> *thennnnnnn.... fuck it lets go by boat.
> *



fuck around and some one steals the boat while we're up there painting. lol I'm sure we can find it by car. It's by the burger king building if I remember correctly.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 14 2008, 04:24 PM~12157600
> *thats cause u showed up hours later fool!
> *


X1237654765642452354079898768746652345


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*found this on another topic, thought it was funny 







 :biggrin:*


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin: here u go frankie


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

im sellin this for friend of minds its 83 cutlass with chevy 350 motor with hedders dual flowmaster exaust paint is pretty str8 it has 350 turbo trans car dying for a set 13s askin $2500 obo pm me any ?s and offers


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2008, 04:58 PM~12158374
> *fuck around and some one steals the boat while we're up there painting. lol I'm sure we can find it by car. It's by the burger king building if I remember correctly.
> *



fuck it . w.e way we can then.. but yea your rite i think it is by the BK building. has to be.


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

EXECUTION :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, str8lowriding, EXECUTION, Miami305Rida, *elegance custom ed*, 96' lincoln, juicedaccordingly
WUZ UP B-DAY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Nov 13 2008, 04:02 PM~12146680
> *the gas hoppin last night was crazy...but it was a great hangout great turn out
> *


yeah!! u shoulda brought ur lincoln *****!!!!
ha!!

just jokin!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 14 2008, 06:38 PM~12158683
> *:biggrin: here u go frankie
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thanks mo...will get it 2morrow...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 14 2008, 05:21 PM~12159483
> *yeah!! u shoulda brought ur lincoln *****!!!!
> ha!!
> 
> ...


dont worry soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 10 2008, 08:03 PM~12116635
> *SOLO FROM 954-MOTORING IS SELLING THE HOOD, 2 FRONT FENDERS, ALL THE WINDOWS, BUMPERS AND TAIL LIGHTS FROM HIS HOPPER... THE HOOD AND FENDERS ARE IN GREAT SHAPE AND THE TAIL LIGHTS ARE A LITTLE SUN WORN... CONTACT SOLO AT (954) 854-3160 FOR PRICES!!
> 
> 
> ...


He's got some other parts available as well... Call for prices and info.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the short bed !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 14 2008, 03:38 PM~12158683
> *:biggrin: here u go frankie
> 
> 
> ...


that's going to look good in your car frankie , good job MO like always .


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2008, 05:05 AM~12163428
> *that's going to look good in your car frankie , good job MO like always .
> *


thanks O...

MO really knows how to get down when it comes to paint..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MORNING MIA!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2008, 02:09 PM~12156890
> *TONITE
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 15 2008, 11:49 AM~12165010
> *:dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 15 2008, 02:49 PM~12165010
> *:dunno:
> *


sorry i got my drank on and well yall should understand the rest :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got a hei msd distributer for small block chevy let me know


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

*81_Monte_Pimpin*
:wave:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

i got 2 american bulldogs left..... 1 of them is a boy and the other 1 is a girl, 1 month old..... $50.00 bucks each......u can call me at 786-991-6439


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

wwats good every1 :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

wats good every1 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Chevy210, DRòN
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 15 2008, 01:37 AM~12162229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This truck is at the house across the street from me.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 15 2008, 06:19 PM~12167099
> *This truck is at the house across the street from me.
> *


IN HOMESTEAD?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY FLORIDA WE NEED TO SUPPORT THE KING OF THE STREET SHOW I WROTE TO LRM TO FIND OUT SOME RUMORS AND THIS IS WHAT JOE RAY WROTE....

On 11/5/08 9:18 AM, "EDDIE COLON" wrote:


HEY JOE CAN YOU CLEARIFY SOME RUMORS.. I HEAR THERES ONLY 4 SHOWS NEXT YEAR, NOT INCLUDING THE EAST COAST.. IS THIS TRUE.

Hey Eddie, Thing are not all that great right now anywhere no advertisement or sponsorship has us holding at 4 shows only this year, unless sponsors come in things will change. Look at the Magazine its thin because there is no advertisement at all. And That’s all Magazines right now. All car show promotions too! So basically were surviving on magazine and ticket sales. Sorry Thanks for the support and things will get better with our economy soon. Take care man!


*THIS MEANS NO TAMPA SHOW*


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2008, 09:48 PM~12167732
> *HEY FLORIDA WE NEED TO SUPPORT THE KING OF THE STREET SHOW I WROTE TO LRM TO FIND OUT SOME RUMORS AND THIS IS WHAT JOE RAY WROTE....
> 
> On 11/5/08 9:18 AM, "EDDIE COLON" wrote:
> ...


WOW, NO SHOWS ON THE EAST....
We should support all the shows down here so people all over can see that FLORIDA got the show circuit on lock.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

x 1000, we need to make this January show (THE SHOW) and everyone support the Lowrider movement. This is everyones opportunity to come out strong.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12168177
> *x 1000, we need to make this January show (THE SHOW) and everyone support the Lowrider movement. This is everyones opportunity to come out strong.
> *


x 2


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2008, 11:55 PM~12168177
> *x 1000, we need to make this January show (THE SHOW) and everyone support the Lowrider movement. This is everyones opportunity to come out strong.
> *


* 25th STREET* will be there to help Rep. *South Florida Lowriders* :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2008, 08:55 PM~12168177
> *x 1000, we need to make this January show (THE SHOW) and everyone support the Lowrider movement. This is everyones opportunity to come out strong.
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2008, 10:55 PM~12168177
> *x 1000, we need to make this January show (THE SHOW) and everyone support the Lowrider movement. This is everyones opportunity to come out strong.
> *


X999


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2008, 09:48 PM~12167732
> *HEY FLORIDA WE NEED TO SUPPORT THE KING OF THE STREET SHOW I WROTE TO LRM TO FIND OUT SOME RUMORS AND THIS IS WHAT JOE RAY WROTE....
> 
> On 11/5/08 9:18 AM, "EDDIE COLON" wrote:
> ...



UNLESS SPONSORS COME OUT.......


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 15 2008, 05:36 PM~12165930
> *81_Monte_Pimpin
> :wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*TTT morning MIA! more kicking ass today









VS








:biggrin: *


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

when is the show in january ...im trying to finish three cars for the show but i need to know what kind of time frame im looking at ... i was under the impression that there was still a tampa show so i had a lot more time ....


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2008, 08:55 PM~12168177
> *x 1000, we need to make this January show (THE SHOW) and everyone support the Lowrider movement. This is everyones opportunity to come out strong.
> *


AGREE to that


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 15 2008, 10:20 PM~12167521
> *IN HOMESTEAD?
> *


Nope. It was in Pembroke Pines.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2008, 10:20 AM~12170532
> *Nope. It was in Pembroke Pines.
> *


X2 :0


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've seen that truck.. Sucio i wrote for FE & OCT then got into FS & BSK..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

broward blv was on fire yesterday for the grang opening of the east coast ryders shop just east of 441 on broward blv


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 16 2008, 08:55 AM~12170478
> *when is the show in january ...im trying to finish three cars for the show but i need to know what kind of time frame im looking at ... i was under the impression that there was still a tampa show so i had a lot more time ....
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2008, 11:57 AM~12170659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 16 2008, 07:11 AM~12170398
> *TTT morning MIA! more kicking ass today
> 
> 
> ...


it's on and poppin :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

*
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WITH THE FIRST EVER "KING OF FLORIDA" HOPPER TITLE UP FOR GRABS!*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2008, 07:48 PM~12167732
> *HEY FLORIDA WE NEED TO SUPPORT THE KING OF THE STREET SHOW I WROTE TO LRM TO FIND OUT SOME RUMORS AND THIS IS WHAT JOE RAY WROTE....
> 
> On 11/5/08 9:18 AM, "EDDIE COLON" wrote:
> ...


i got to get a plane ticket to catch one of those 4 shows ..are the dates out already?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

steven i called you!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2008, 10:24 AM~12171096
> *steven i called you!!!!!!  :angry:
> 
> *


lol you know stephen i always lost..........


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2008, 10:24 AM~12171096
> *steven i called you!!!!!!  :angry:
> 
> *


but start keeping an eye out you know what im almost ready for :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 16 2008, 11:35 AM~12170819
> *i got to get a plane ticket to catch one of those 4 shows ..are the dates out already?
> *



NOT YET BUT I READ IN ANOTHER TOPIC ITS SAN BERNANDINO, ARZONA, OF COURSE LAS VEGAS AND DONT REMEMBER THE FOURTH ONE.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT I GOT FROM THE OTHER TOPIC.......


PHOENIX SHOW....MARCH
SAN BERNARDINO ......JUNE
DENVER ........JULY
SUPER SHOW.......OCT 11


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:no:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2008, 11:20 AM~12170739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT????????? :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I was able to find that penit. There's no pieces in there, just a lot of throw ups, quickstyles and fills. There's some nice walls to hit up that you can see off the 836 and the roof top too. There's two ways to get in. Park at two different hotels and go in from different spots.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 16 2008, 10:35 AM~12170819
> *i got to get a plane ticket to catch one of those 4 shows ..are the dates out already?
> *


dont go to denver, waist of time, just go to super show


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

seems like you found a chill spot. Give me directions man I'll go


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

SUP MIAMI :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It's located off 57th ave between perimeter rd, and nw 7th st. I don't know the exact address. It's across the street from burger king corporate headquarters building by the airport off 836.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

anybody need an h.i.d. for a bike?

i got a set of 2 bulbs 1 blueish white,1 purplish white i got 2 ballast for them but 1 dont work thats why im selling as a bike kit. unless u got a ballast then u can use em for the whip. im asking $50. will test 2 show they work.

i also have an red's Pro Series chrome pump it has a preasure port. it is plumbed, two red's dumps. the motor is good, the dumps are also good and dont stick. will be good for parts or can use as a spare pump or u can throw it in the whip and ride. asking 100 obo for the pump.dont be afraid to make me an offer..

heres the pix


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

also have a complete set of used 5-lug adapters. all threads are good on these, had them as spares. asking $50 obo

i got a set of 3 zenith-style k/os. they are in good condition but the gold is faded,they look almost chrome cuz i tried to clean the chrome off. should be cleaned up sum more tho, they still look good and they have red and gold caddy chips on them, all threads are good on these aswell.. asking $40 on those
i got 1 chrome 3 prong in bad shape for a spare. asking $15 for that one


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *hwdsfinest*, machine.

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE................CAME OFF 1975 CAPRICE CLASSIC, SKIRTS COMPLETE WITH TRIM AND RUBBER SEALS.............P/M IF INTERESTED


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*What’s up everyone* I haven’t been on here in a little minuet or to because I don’t have internet & shit anyway ……..Friday night me & Q rode out to Towers Shop & that shit was str8 it wasn’t to packed that night but what ever. I was thinking we all should get together every first of the month & all meet up some were maybe in front of DRE’s shop(if that’s cool with him)or we all can meet up at the race track gas station than all ride out to gather & chill….after towers everyone can just do what ever or we all can go some were & eat…..Put all the drama, hating, shit talking a side & just chill for once(yeah Im sure someone is going to stay it‘s apart of the game but lets just all be grown man about chilling )im sure someone will be threeing there shit but yall just gotta have fun & don’t take that shit to the heart…..I just though Ill be the person to bring all this up because we should be doing something & just ride….This ant about who has the hardest cars or who have more members in there clubs str8 up…lets just ride!!!!!! Therese a lot of ride’s down here because I daily my shit every were & there’s a lot of Lolos it’s just that ppl don’t bring tham out because ppl all ways hating on each other & shit but for real I just was thing ill take my time to type all this up to see who’s willing to ride……


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, hialeah305boyz, CadillacNick, chevyboy01, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, g-body lowlow

:yes:


HAITIAN FRESH !! 

bro, you gotta check out the trunk that shit came out perfect....i gotta do another coat tomorow...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 16 2008, 09:12 PM~12174248
> *What’s up everyone I haven’t been on here in a little minuet or to because I don’t have internet & shit anyway ……..Friday night me & Q rode out to Towers Shop & that shit was str8 it wasn’t to packed that night but what ever. I was thinking we all should get together every first of the month & all meet up some were  maybe in front of DRE’s shop(if that’s cool with him)or we all can meet up at the race track gas station  than all ride out to gather & chill….after towers everyone can just do what ever or we all can go some were & eat…..Put all the drama, hating, shit talking a side & just chill for once(yeah Im sure someone is going to stay it‘s apart of the game but lets just all be grown man about chilling )im sure someone will be threeing there shit but yall just gotta have fun & don’t take that shit to the heart…..I just though Ill be the person to bring all this up because we should be doing something & just ride….This ant about who has the hardest cars or who have more members in there clubs str8 up…lets just ride!!!!!! Therese  a lot of ride’s down here because I daily my shit every were  & there’s a lot of Lolos it’s just that ppl don’t bring tham out because ppl all ways hating on each other & shit but for real I just was thing ill take my time to type all this up to see who’s willing to ride……
> *


 :thumbsup: im down


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 16 2008, 08:12 PM~12174248
> *What’s up everyone I haven’t been on here in a little minuet or to because I don’t have internet & shit anyway ……..Friday night me & Q rode out to Towers Shop & that shit was str8 it wasn’t to packed that night but what ever. I was thinking we all should get together every first of the month & all meet up some were  maybe in front of DRE’s shop(if that’s cool with him)or we all can meet up at the race track gas station  than all ride out to gather & chill….after towers everyone can just do what ever or we all can go some were & eat…..Put all the drama, hating, shit talking a side & just chill for once(yeah Im sure someone is going to stay it‘s apart of the game but lets just all be grown man about chilling )im sure someone will be threeing there shit but yall just gotta have fun & don’t take that shit to the heart…..I just though Ill be the person to bring all this up because we should be doing something & just ride….This ant about who has the hardest cars or who have more members in there clubs str8 up…lets just ride!!!!!! Therese  a lot of ride’s down here because I daily my shit every were  & there’s a lot of Lolos it’s just that ppl don’t bring tham out because ppl all ways hating on each other & shit but for real I just was thing ill take my time to type all this up to see who’s willing to ride……
> *



We (25 TH Street Riders) are there almost every Friday............it is always packed wih rides, but most Lowriders don't come out. This hang out has always been drama free and there is never a problem to hang out here..........there is also plenty of restaurants in the same parking lot, including a new flanigans bar. It would be nice to see more lowriders out here. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WAT UP MIAMI!!! JUST BLAZIN''  :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

any1 sellin a 4-Hole Pre-wired Panel ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Any one got a set of power balls or front hoses?


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Nov 16 2008, 04:22 PM~12172950
> *anybody need an h.i.d. for a bike?
> 
> i got a set of 2 bulbs 1 blueish white,1 purplish white i got 2 ballast for them but 1 dont work thats why im selling as a bike kit. unless u got a ballast then u can use em for the whip. im asking $50. will test 2 show they work.
> ...


 will trade any or all of these items for sum 14s with tires dont matter color or rust as long as they hold air


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 14 2008, 05:54 PM~12158809
> *im sellin this for friend of minds its 83 cutlass with chevy 350 motor with hedders dual flowmaster exaust paint is pretty str8 it has 350 turbo trans car dying for a set 13s askin $2500 obo pm me any ?s and offers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

some pics from last hangout.  
























































http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/2262/picture190lg9.jpg


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Nov 16 2008, 06:29 PM~12173000
> *also have a complete set of used 5-lug adapters. all threads are good on these, had them as spares. asking $50 obo
> 
> i got a set of 3 zenith-style k/os. they are in good condition but the gold is faded,they look almost chrome cuz i tried to clean the chrome off. should be cleaned up sum more tho, they still look good and they have red and gold caddy chips on them, all threads are good on these aswell.. asking $40 on those
> ...


Got any pictures of the knock offs?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 16 2008, 07:12 PM~12174248
> *What’s up everyone I haven’t been on here in a little minuet or to because I don’t have internet & shit anyway ……..Friday night me & Q rode out to Towers Shop & that shit was str8 it wasn’t to packed that night but what ever. I was thinking we all should get together every first of the month & all meet up some were  maybe in front of DRE’s shop(if that’s cool with him)or we all can meet up at the race track gas station  than all ride out to gather & chill….after towers everyone can just do what ever or we all can go some were & eat…..Put all the drama, hating, shit talking a side & just chill for once(yeah Im sure someone is going to stay it‘s apart of the game but lets just all be grown man about chilling )im sure someone will be threeing there shit but yall just gotta have fun & don’t take that shit to the heart…..I just though Ill be the person to bring all this up because we should be doing something & just ride….This ant about who has the hardest cars or who have more members in there clubs str8 up…lets just ride!!!!!! Therese  a lot of ride’s down here because I daily my shit every were  & there’s a lot of Lolos it’s just that ppl don’t bring tham out because ppl all ways hating on each other & shit but for real I just was thing ill take my time to type all this up to see who’s willing to ride……
> *


  :biggrin: I feel ya my obama its tyme for change  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MIAMI HAS HELLA CLEAN RIDEA


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2008, 08:55 PM~12168177
> *x 1000, we need to make this January show (THE SHOW) and everyone support the Lowrider movement. This is everyones opportunity to come out strong.
> *


i agree with that :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pics chulow :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 10:21 PM~12174332
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, hialeah305boyz, CadillacNick, chevyboy01, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, g-body lowlow
> 
> ...


ok man ill stop over later dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2008, 10:31 PM~12174434
> *We (25 TH Street Riders) are there almost every Friday............it is always packed wih rides, but most Lowriders don't come out. This hang out has always been drama free and there is never a problem to hang out here..........there is also plenty of restaurants in the same parking lot, including a new flanigans bar. It would be nice to see more lowriders out here. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 4sho man.....I alwayz see how tham mini trucks roll deep & I wish all thw lowriders will roll out there deep also


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 17 2008, 10:01 AM~12178273
> *  :biggrin: I feel ya my obama its tyme for change   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 17 2008, 06:36 AM~12178200
> *some pics from last hangout.
> 
> 
> ...


NICEE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, 305KingCadillac, LANNGA305,* 96' lincoln* :wave: :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice Pics Chulow gotta get ya ta snap a few for me  :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 17 2008, 06:36 AM~12178200
> *some pics from last hangout.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

got a lot of chrome 64 parts in dade, who wtb?...and a set of brand new dbl gold d's w/zenith style 2prong....


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

call me at my studio.
..# below


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 17 2008, 11:21 AM~12179160
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 305KingCadillac, LANNGA305, 96' lincoln :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola sucia!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, tat2va, *str8lows*, 59IMPALAon24s, *caprice ridah*


:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 17 2008, 01:01 PM~12180025
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, tat2va, str8lows, 59IMPALAon24s, caprice ridah
> :wave:
> *


wats up homie how everthing get tie rod fix yet


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin bro...naw been readin bout it cuz ,no one wanna fix it cuz the car juiced... ima just do it my self...trial n error haha ill get it though...


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

who wants to trade?...what u ****** got?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 17 2008, 01:08 PM~12180097
> *chillin bro...naw been readin bout it cuz ,no one wanna fix it cuz the car juiced... ima just do it my self...trial n error haha ill get it though...
> *


try TIRES PLUS on 57th n 183rd. right in front of auto zone n ask for Jason i think he could do it. juiced n all.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *96' lincoln*, *COUPE DE BEAR, INKSTINCT003*

QUE BOLA !?!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 17 2008, 01:16 PM~12180162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u gotta upgrade that paper one aint workin no more!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 17 2008, 01:08 PM~12180097
> *chillin bro...naw been readin bout it cuz ,no one wanna fix it cuz the car juiced... ima just do it my self...trial n error haha ill get it though...
> *


dat sucks


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 17 2008, 01:21 PM~12180214
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...



ohh now you remember huh ?


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 17 2008, 11:09 AM~12180103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


13x7 dbl gold d's..dbl stamped..and have chrome adapters


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 12 2008, 06:48 PM~12139328
> *hellz yeah, I didnt even know you bombed bro!!! I gotta get down there more often!
> *


yea been doing it since the early 90's just let me no im hitting up some legals right now with the aok and dam crews.... so im always down


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

I see everyone posting alot of graff pic s and different places but lets see some of you guys work  Heres one more im rocking on us 1 and 27 ave .. not done yet but almost its a simpson s theme.....


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 17 2008, 06:58 AM~12178267
> *Got any pictures of the knock offs?
> *


those are the pix homie


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 17 2008, 02:31 PM~12180314
> *ohh now you remember huh ?
> *



haha yea i membered now haha


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Nov 17 2008, 02:23 PM~12180798
> *those are the pix homie
> *


Sorry misunderstood. 
I thought it was also the bolt on side of the adapters that you also had for sale.


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

MADE IN DADE..3305.....
COLOMBIANO.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 17 2008, 01:45 PM~12181545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 17 2008, 01:19 PM~12179587
> *Nice Pics Chulow gotta get ya ta snap a few for me   :biggrin:
> *


FA SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

[/quote]
nice ranger


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 17 2008, 01:52 PM~12181609
> *:thumbsup:
> *


gracias :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IN DADE


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

ANOTHER MADE IN DADE


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

nice tatts


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 17 2008, 04:25 PM~12183160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work on that one.......................


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 17 2008, 04:56 PM~12183402
> *Tight work on that one.......................
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Nov 17 2008, 04:55 PM~12183395
> *nice tatts
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Chulow, Mazda350, *jefe de jefes*, Miami305Rida, bung, lowbikeon20z 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3583574041/ ...the trailer for fast and the furious 4


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 17 2008, 04:22 PM~12183123
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO IN DADE
> 
> 
> ...


nice doin business with u dawg
ima keep in touch


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

chrome rear for a 66 (65-67?) 10 bolt all new insides link in my signature


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 17 2008, 02:22 PM~12180787
> *I see everyone posting alot of graff pic s and different  places but lets see some of you guys work    Heres one more  im rocking on us 1 and 27 ave .. not done yet but almost  its a simpson s theme.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Some old flix.... (Its been a while)


















*2MELO... *

:biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THE NEW CURRENCY FOR 09'


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 18 2008, 12:00 AM~12186157
> *THE NEW CURRENCY FOR 09'
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 17 2008, 09:00 PM~12186157
> *THE NEW CURRENCY FOR 09'
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 17 2008, 10:36 PM~12187221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsdown:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 17 2008, 12:22 PM~12180787
> *I see everyone posting alot of graff pic s and different  places but lets see some of you guys work    Heres one more  im rocking on us 1 and 27 ave .. not done yet but almost  its a simpson s theme.....
> 
> 
> ...


wus sup evil  :biggrin: hit me up homie  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 17 2008, 04:25 PM~12183160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Who did These


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 17 2008, 07:25 PM~12183160
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely nice work. But city of dade?


:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2008, 07:48 AM~12189081
> *Definitely nice work. But city of dade?
> :dunno: :scrutinize:
> *


don't like the c.of.d,customer insisted


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 17 2008, 10:36 PM~12187221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats Double O's project Car............ :0


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, HAHAHA, *INKSTINCT003*+


:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 18 2008, 12:07 PM~12191306
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, HAHAHA, INKSTINCT003+
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 17 2008, 10:36 PM~12187221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Homie has a bottle of lighter fluid on the ground so when he is threw he can burn that shit!!! :roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 18 2008, 12:32 PM~12191548
> *:roflmao: Homie has a bottle of lighter fluid on the ground so when he is threw he can burn that shit!!!  :roflmao:
> *


me no like either for all that work and money jus go buy an escalade


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 18 2008, 12:48 PM~12191713
> *me no like either  for all that work and money jus go buy an escalade
> *


that shit is so old it doesnt even exist :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

so wussup wit that hop that supposed to happen friday ??


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 18 2008, 03:56 PM~12191782
> *so wussup wit that hop that supposed to happen friday ??
> *



what hop


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 18 2008, 03:27 PM~12192083
> *what hop
> *


surfer boy from Sweat It c.c wit the blue delta 88 
anddddd......
the blue big body. 

thats what surfer boy told me last wendsday


----------



## EL WAGON (Oct 8, 2008)

1964 wagon for sale in hollywood 8000 obo see more details and pics in vehicle ads forums


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12192133
> *surfer boy from Sweat It c.c wit the blue delta 88
> anddddd......
> the blue big body.
> ...



:yes: 

he told me too...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ohhhh SHNAPP!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Nov 17 2008, 06:10 PM~12184125
> *:biggrin: Some old flix.... (Its been a while)
> 
> 
> ...


I have those same flicks..I remember you from the Ives Dairy wall when Sin got it legalized...well sort of


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 18 2008, 01:36 AM~12187221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :twak: :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 18 2008, 04:53 PM~12192859
> *:yes:
> 
> he told me too...
> *


well let see wat happens


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

JUNKY NITE 2NITE :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Where you at doule-o????????????


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 18 2008, 05:46 PM~12193374
> *JUNKY NITE 2NITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHO WANTS TO PARTY WITH SOME WHITE BOYS FROM TAMPA


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 17 2008, 10:22 AM~12180230
> *u gotta upgrade that paper one aint workin no more!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with that town car fool...estas de pinga...


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 95bigbody, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, sickassscion, Magik007, Lady2-Face '64, captainneil


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Nov 18 2008, 09:08 PM~12194879
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 95bigbody, WUT IT DO CHINGO BLING?
> LMAO
> *


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 14 2008, 05:54 PM~12158809
> *im sellin this for friend of minds its 83 cutlass with chevy 350 motor with hedders dual flowmaster exaust paint is pretty str8 it has 350 turbo trans car dying for a set 13s askin $2500 obo pm me any ?s and offers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12192133
> *surfer boy from Sweat It c.c wit the blue delta 88
> anddddd......
> the blue big body.
> ...


ima b there


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Nov 18 2008, 08:08 PM~12194872
> *whats up with that town car fool...estas de pinga...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 18 2008, 09:59 AM~12190123
> *Thats Double O's project Car............ :0
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

who's down to ride to the beach saturday night ??????


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2008, 10:26 AM~12199772
> *who's down to ride to the beach saturday night ??????
> *


drinks on you ? :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2008, 08:26 AM~12199772
> *who's down to ride to the beach saturday night ??????
> *


sounds like a riders night to me  :biggrin: where yall meeting up at


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 19 2008, 08:27 AM~12199780
> *drinks on you ? :cheesy:
> *


yeah i'll buy you a water, aquafina or zephyrhills it don't matter i got you dawg :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 19 2008, 08:28 AM~12199788
> *sounds like a riders night to me   :biggrin: where yall  meeting up at
> *


is what ever there's always people at fat tuesdays chillin , i want to ride cause is nice out right now . my monte loves the cold weather


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i need to make room at the crib , 22's with chunky tires 650 obo


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yo.. wus up.. can any one tell me were r all the new hangouts and wen i been out of it for a min


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2008, 10:37 AM~12199831
> *yeah i'll buy you a water, aquafina or zephyrhills it don't matter i got you dawg  :biggrin:
> *


some spicy water *****! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *96' lincoln, Euro2low*, INKSTINCT003
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 19 2008, 09:11 AM~12200097
> *some spicy water *****! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2008, 11:11 AM~12200098
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, Euro2low, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: 
PARSEE!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 19 2008, 09:16 AM~12200145
> *:wave:
> PARSEE!!!!
> *


ENTONCES QUE LLAVERIA? TODO BIEN O QUE??


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2008, 11:25 AM~12200202
> *ENTONCES QUE LLAVERIA? TODO BIEN O QUE??
> *


todo tranquillo aqui.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Morning South Florida


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Nov 10 2008, 06:21 PM~12116847
> *CadillacNick wuz uppp chico
> 
> 
> ...


fully wraped frame!!! :0 :0


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus up.. can any one tell me were r all the new hangouts and wen i been out of it for a min ???


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Nov 19 2008, 11:32 AM~12200251
> *wus up.. can any one tell me were r all the new hangouts and wen i been out of it for a min ???
> *


INKSTINCT TATTOO
15996 NW 27 AVE
WEDNESDAYS


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Slow Morning..


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

everybody ready for the hangout tonight hopefully it will be good like last week :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 19 2008, 11:38 AM~12200292
> *INKSTINCT TATTOO
> 15996 NW 27 AVE
> WEDNESDAYS
> *




is that the only one? wat about bird rd n stuff?? i been going to that one on 27th... they old me something bout club 112 on thurs days i think...is it n e good


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Nov 19 2008, 12:23 PM~12200664
> *is that the only one? wat about bird rd n stuff?? i been going to that one on 27th... they old me something bout club 112 on thurs days i think...is it n e good
> *


havent been to bird in a while ?? last time i heard a fight broke out dere ... club 112 closed!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Nov 19 2008, 12:23 PM~12200664
> *is that the only one? wat about bird rd n stuff?? i been going to that one on 27th... they old me something bout club 112 on thurs days i think...is it n e good
> *


i heard they closed it down


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I SEEN THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC BUT I THOUGHT ID POST IT IN MIA FEST .THESE ARE PICS OF WHY WE NEED TO BUILD OUR HOPPERS AND DAILYS RIGHT THESE CAR IM SURE BROKE THE OWNERS DOWN TO THE BRAKE PADS


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 19 2008, 12:28 PM~12200704
> *i heard they closed it down
> *




witch one 112 or bird i know bird was closed for a while butdont know if they doing it a gaing nobody know about the one @ 112


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 19 2008, 12:31 PM~12200728
> *I SEEN THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC BUT I THOUGHT ID POST  IT IN MIA FEST .THESE ARE PICS OF WHY WE NEED TO BUILD OUR HOPPERS AND DAILYS RIGHT THESE CAR IM SURE BROKE THE OWNERS DOWN TO THE BRAKE PADS
> 
> 
> ...




wow that hurts


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Nov 19 2008, 12:40 PM~12200787
> *witch one 112 or bird i know bird was closed for a while butdont know if they doing it a gaing nobody know about the one @ 112
> *


1. the one at 112 sucked
2. thats the one they closed down.


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

happy birthday sweatit 21


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 19 2008, 10:31 AM~12200728
> *I SEEN THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC BUT I THOUGHT ID POST  IT IN MIA FEST .THESE ARE PICS OF WHY WE NEED TO BUILD OUR HOPPERS AND DAILYS RIGHT THESE CAR IM SURE BROKE THE OWNERS DOWN TO THE BRAKE PADS
> 
> 
> ...


this is what weight does to your car


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 19 2008, 12:51 PM~12200897
> *1. the one at 112 sucked
> 2. thats the one they closed down.
> *



ight back that up


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 19 2008, 11:31 AM~12200728
> *I SEEN THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC BUT I THOUGHT ID POST  IT IN MIA FEST .THESE ARE PICS OF WHY WE NEED TO BUILD OUR HOPPERS AND DAILYS RIGHT THESE CAR IM SURE BROKE THE OWNERS DOWN TO THE BRAKE PADS
> 
> 
> ...


that will buff right out


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Nov 16 2008, 04:29 PM~12173000
> *also have a complete set of used 5-lug adapters. all threads are good on these, had them as spares. asking $50 obo
> 
> i got a set of 3 zenith-style k/os. they are in good condition but the gold is faded,they look almost chrome cuz i tried to clean the chrome off. should be cleaned up sum more tho, they still look good and they have red and gold caddy chips on them, all threads are good on these aswell.. asking $40 on those
> ...


still got these 40 for the set of 3(THREE) k/os and i got all 4(FOUR) adapters


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I hope no one was inside that green box it's fucked!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

Whats up maando hows that 64 coming you started worki on it yet


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

anybody hopping tonight???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: iceman42776, 81_Monte_Pimpin,* INKSTINCT003*, LIL ROLY, *CADILLAC D*


:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

YOOOO


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

any1 know how difficult it is too shave a firewall? think bout takin mine out...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

bored as fuck i might as well bring the wagon out to the hangout


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

i go too papa


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Nov 17 2008, 06:10 PM~12184125
> *:biggrin: Some old flix.... (Its been a while)
> 
> 
> ...



some of my old pics back in the mid 90's


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2008, 11:37 AM~12199831
> *yeah i'll buy you a water, aquafina or zephyrhills it don't matter i got you dawg  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

who all goin to the hangout tonite


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 19 2008, 06:37 PM~12203785
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: iceman42776, 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003, LIL ROLY, CADILLAC D
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Este man me tenia aserado parcee!!! :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

been gone for a minute but i'm back....this nitrous shit got me nuts lol


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 19 2008, 06:01 PM~12202915
> *Whats up maando hows that 64 coming you started worki on it yet
> *


Wassup Jeff? Man I havent had a chance to even look at the 4. I been working so much lately because the wife is on bedrest now. So lots of OT for me. I havent forgot about you. Have you called my bro? I talked to him already and he is gonna take good care of you.


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweatitcadi_@Nov 19 2008, 11:19 AM~12201162
> *happy birthday sweatit 21
> *


 THANKS MY BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!
  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt :scrutinize:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, *low low mamii*


:scrutinize: 













:biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 20 2008, 06:26 AM~12208526
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DRòN, low low mamii
> :scrutinize:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 20 2008, 05:52 AM~12208513
> *ttt :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Watson, here's your type of girl. She needs a lot of body work....lol


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8EnaLn-OlU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8EnaLn-OlU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OK. ITS FUCKING EMBARRASING WHEN THE FUCKING LANDLORD COMES HERE AND HITS ME UP AGAIN FOR THE FUCKING BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT. WHO EVER KNOWS THE FUCKING RETARDS THAT WERE DOING DONUTS LASTNITE HERE. TELL THEM FUCK ****** TO FUCKING TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE SAFETY OF OTHER PEOPLE. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE OR WHAT THE FUCK YOU REPRESENT. IF THIS SHIT DONT STOP FORGET ABOUT THE HANGOUT HERE CAUSE THE BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND PEELING OUT LIKE RETARDS ITS GONNA CLOSE THIS DOWN. DUDE GAVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE FOR NEXT WEEK. IF THIS SHIT HAPPENS AGAIN. THERE WILL BE NO MORE HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. TAKE YOUR ASSES TO HIALEAH. AND DO YOUR OWN FUCKING HANGOUT. YALL MOTHAFUCKERS NEED TO GROW UP .
OK THATS ALL I HAD TO SAY. LETS NOT FUCK THIS UP


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12209697
> *OK. ITS FUCKING EMBARRASING WHEN THE FUCKING LANDLORD COMES HERE AND HITS ME UP AGAIN FOR THE FUCKING BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT. WHO EVER KNOWS THE FUCKING RETARDS THAT WERE DOING DONUTS LASTNITE HERE. TELL THEM FUCK ****** TO FUCKING TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE SAFETY OF OTHER PEOPLE. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE OR WHAT THE FUCK YOU REPRESENT. IF THIS SHIT DONT STOP FORGET ABOUT THE HANGOUT HERE CAUSE THE BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND PEELING OUT LIKE RETARDS ITS GONNA CLOSE THIS DOWN. DUDE GAVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE FOR NEXT WEEK. IF THIS SHIT HAPPENS AGAIN. THERE WILL BE NO MORE HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. TAKE YOUR ASSES TO HIALEAH. AND DO YOUR OWN FUCKING HANGOUT.  YALL MOTHAFUCKERS NEED TO GROW UP .
> OK THATS ALL I HAD TO SAY. LETS NOT FUCK THIS UP
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 11:19 AM~12209697
> *OK. ITS FUCKING EMBARRASING WHEN THE FUCKING LANDLORD COMES HERE AND HITS ME UP AGAIN FOR THE FUCKING BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT. WHO EVER KNOWS THE FUCKING RETARDS THAT WERE DOING DONUTS LASTNITE HERE. TELL THEM FUCK ****** TO FUCKING TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE SAFETY OF OTHER PEOPLE. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE OR WHAT THE FUCK YOU REPRESENT. IF THIS SHIT DONT STOP FORGET ABOUT THE HANGOUT HERE CAUSE THE BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND PEELING OUT LIKE RETARDS ITS GONNA CLOSE THIS DOWN. DUDE GAVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE FOR NEXT WEEK. IF THIS SHIT HAPPENS AGAIN. THERE WILL BE NO MORE HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. TAKE YOUR ASSES TO HIALEAH. AND DO YOUR OWN FUCKING HANGOUT.  YALL MOTHAFUCKERS NEED TO GROW UP .
> OK THATS ALL I HAD TO SAY. LETS NOT FUCK THIS UP
> *


IT WAS ME... MY BAD.....HAVE HIM CALL ME AND I'LL SET THE STORY STR8...SORRY ABT THE BEERS...WE WHITE PEOPLE CAN BE MESSY WHEN WE WHILE OUT :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12209697
> *OK. ITS FUCKING EMBARRASING WHEN THE FUCKING LANDLORD COMES HERE AND HITS ME UP AGAIN FOR THE FUCKING BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT. WHO EVER KNOWS THE FUCKING RETARDS THAT WERE DOING DONUTS LASTNITE HERE. TELL THEM FUCK ****** TO FUCKING TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE SAFETY OF OTHER PEOPLE. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE OR WHAT THE FUCK YOU REPRESENT. IF THIS SHIT DONT STOP FORGET ABOUT THE HANGOUT HERE CAUSE THE BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND PEELING OUT LIKE RETARDS ITS GONNA CLOSE THIS DOWN. DUDE GAVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE FOR NEXT WEEK. IF THIS SHIT HAPPENS AGAIN. THERE WILL BE NO MORE HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. TAKE YOUR ASSES TO HIALEAH. AND DO YOUR OWN FUCKING HANGOUT.  YALL MOTHAFUCKERS NEED TO GROW UP .
> OK THATS ALL I HAD TO SAY. LETS NOT FUCK THIS UP
> *



:nosad:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 09:19 AM~12209697
> *OK. ITS FUCKING EMBARRASING WHEN THE FUCKING LANDLORD COMES HERE AND HITS ME UP AGAIN FOR THE FUCKING BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT. WHO EVER KNOWS THE FUCKING RETARDS THAT WERE DOING DONUTS LASTNITE HERE. TELL THEM FUCK ****** TO FUCKING TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE SAFETY OF OTHER PEOPLE. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE OR WHAT THE FUCK YOU REPRESENT. IF THIS SHIT DONT STOP FORGET ABOUT THE HANGOUT HERE CAUSE THE BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND PEELING OUT LIKE RETARDS ITS GONNA CLOSE THIS DOWN. DUDE GAVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE FOR NEXT WEEK. IF THIS SHIT HAPPENS AGAIN. THERE WILL BE NO MORE HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. TAKE YOUR ASSES TO HIALEAH. AND DO YOUR OWN FUCKING HANGOUT.  YALL MOTHAFUCKERS NEED TO GROW UP .
> OK THATS ALL I HAD TO SAY. LETS NOT FUCK THIS UP
> *



that orange monte almost hit that black vert donk

:0 that wouldve been sum sheeit!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 20 2008, 09:06 AM~12208880
> *Hey Watson, here's your type of girl. She needs a lot of body work....lol
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8EnaLn-OlU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8EnaLn-OlU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 20 2008, 10:06 AM~12208880
> *Hey Watson, here's your type of girl. She needs a lot of body work....lol
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8EnaLn-OlU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8EnaLn-OlU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 that shit was funny.......


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 10:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

UP 4 SALE.......... IF INTRESTED HIT ME UP AT (786) 222- 1297 ASK 4 EVIL


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DIZAMM!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 20 2008, 11:19 AM~12210642
> *UP 4  SALE.......... IF INTRESTED HIT ME UP AT (786) 222- 1297 ASK 4 EVIL
> 
> 
> ...


wus sup evil wus good homie gimme a call might have this car sold for you!!!!
Homie thats interested wants to know if there is any undecarriage to move it!!!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweatitcadi_@Nov 19 2008, 12:19 PM~12201162
> *happy birthday sweatit 21
> *


Happy late birthday. Hope your wishes come true :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 11:19 AM~12209697
> *OK. ITS FUCKING EMBARRASING WHEN THE FUCKING LANDLORD COMES HERE AND HITS ME UP AGAIN FOR THE FUCKING BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT. WHO EVER KNOWS THE FUCKING RETARDS THAT WERE DOING DONUTS LASTNITE HERE. TELL THEM FUCK ****** TO FUCKING TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE SAFETY OF OTHER PEOPLE. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE OR WHAT THE FUCK YOU REPRESENT. IF THIS SHIT DONT STOP FORGET ABOUT THE HANGOUT HERE CAUSE THE BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND PEELING OUT LIKE RETARDS ITS GONNA CLOSE THIS DOWN. DUDE GAVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE FOR NEXT WEEK. IF THIS SHIT HAPPENS AGAIN. THERE WILL BE NO MORE HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. TAKE YOUR ASSES TO HIALEAH. AND DO YOUR OWN FUCKING HANGOUT.  YALL MOTHAFUCKERS NEED TO GROW UP .
> OK THATS ALL I HAD TO SAY. LETS NOT FUCK THIS UP
> *


yea that was fuk up last nite they need to relize that not only theres a lot of nice car with alot of money tied into them but the people and kids which are more important u can replace the car u cant replace a life so leave that bull shit at home or dont show up to the hangout if u gonna act an ass :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 20 2008, 10:15 AM~12210148
> *that orange monte almost hit that black vert donk
> 
> :0  that wouldve been sum sheeit!!
> *


pics or it didn't happen :0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 20 2008, 01:17 PM~12211169
> *wus sup evil wus good homie gimme a call might have this car sold for you!!!!
> Homie thats interested wants to know if there is any undecarriage to move it!!!
> *



i have complete undercarrage and frame to go for sale. every bolt and screw.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 20 2008, 02:19 PM~12210642
> *UP 4  SALE.......... IF INTRESTED HIT ME UP AT (786) 222- 1297 ASK 4 EVIL
> 
> 
> ...


i got first dips on the lawn mower :biggrin: 

good luck on the sale...looks clean...

if theres any chrome undies lemme know...lookin for a few pieces


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

just got the call.... the hop 2morro at the opaloka hangout is at 930... everybody bring out ur cars!!! c ya there :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 20 2008, 03:26 AM~12208526
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DRòN, low low mamii
> :scrutinize:
> ...


OH HELL NAW!!!!!! I SO KNOW THE INSIDE JOKE ON THAT HAPPY FACE CLAPPING ITS LIFE AWAY....LOL....LITERLY CLAPPING ITS LIFE AWAY.....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Nov 20 2008, 08:33 PM~12214331
> *OH HELL NAW!!!!!! I SO KNOW THE INSIDE JOKE ON THAT HAPPY FACE CLAPPING ITS LIFE AWAY....LOL....LITERLY CLAPPING ITS LIFE AWAY.....
> *


lol i kno *YOU* kno!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone interested in a 02 yamaha?
fully built and will have a rebuilt motor,working on it now...
trade for a project car g-body,chevy,or caddy..lmk its in hialeah
i have more pix and full list in detail of the parts on it...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12209697
> *OK. ITS FUCKING EMBARRASING WHEN THE FUCKING LANDLORD COMES HERE AND HITS ME UP AGAIN FOR THE FUCKING BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT. WHO EVER KNOWS THE FUCKING RETARDS THAT WERE DOING DONUTS LASTNITE HERE. TELL THEM FUCK ****** TO FUCKING TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE SAFETY OF OTHER PEOPLE. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE OR WHAT THE FUCK YOU REPRESENT. IF THIS SHIT DONT STOP FORGET ABOUT THE HANGOUT HERE CAUSE THE BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND PEELING OUT LIKE RETARDS ITS GONNA CLOSE THIS DOWN. DUDE GAVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE FOR NEXT WEEK. IF THIS SHIT HAPPENS AGAIN. THERE WILL BE NO MORE HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. TAKE YOUR ASSES TO HIALEAH. AND DO YOUR OWN FUCKING HANGOUT.  YALL MOTHAFUCKERS NEED TO GROW UP .
> OK THATS ALL I HAD TO SAY. LETS NOT FUCK THIS UP
> *


 :0 DAM, I FEEL BAD HOMIE! I DIDNT GO BUT THATS FUCKED UP THAT ITS HAPPENED...AGAIN!
:uh:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Nov 20 2008, 10:54 PM~12215197
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


ME TOO  
uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

beach bound saturday nite. whos riding??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 11:46 PM~12215840
> *beach bound saturday nite. whos riding??
> *


LOL. LA MORENA GOING OUT???
OOOH!!! EXCITIN!!!
LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 20 2008, 08:48 PM~12215868
> *LOL. LA MORENA GOING OUT???
> OOOH!!! EXCITIN!!!
> LMAO :biggrin:
> *


ohh yeahhhh


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 11:50 PM~12215878
> *ohh  yeahhhh
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I MISS MA REGAL :tears: :tears:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

JUST DROPPIN IN TO SAY WAD UP :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, PINK86REGAL

WUZ UP ***** :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

ayy yall check this shit out...cheapest gas in MIAMI is at the exxon in hialeah,across the street 4rm the Dodge dealer on 49st and 13th.

THE SHIT IS $1.95 TIME TO BRING THEM V8'S OUT!!!!!!!

check out where its cheaper in ur hood....

http://www.miamigasprices.com/index.aspx?&...iami%20-%20West


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Nov 21 2008, 01:20 AM~12217052
> *ayy yall check this shit out...cheapest gas in MIAMI is at the exxon in hialeah,across the street 4rm the Dodge dealer on 49st and 13th.
> 
> THE SHIT IS $1.95  TIME TO BRING THEM V8'S OUT!!!!!!!
> ...


LOL. HOMESTEAD TOO!
LOL
WALMART GAS STATION & SUNACO GAS STATION ON US1 BY THE CAMPBELL DRIVE SHOPPIN PLAAZA.LOL...
YO, 20 BUCKS IN MA V8 GAVE ME A FULL TANK!!!!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 20 2008, 11:16 PM~12217598
> *LOL. HOMESTEAD TOO!
> LOL
> WALMART GAS STATION & SUNACO GAS STATION ON US1 BY THE CAMPBELL DRIVE SHOPPIN PLAAZA.LOL...
> ...


shit these days a dub wasnt doin shit in a V8!!! im tryin hard to get me another v8 just to waste sum gas up in this bitch lol


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 13 2008, 10:37 PM~12151080
> *STILL HAVE THIS DIFFERENTIAL FOR SALE. ITS FOR A G-BODY. REINFORCED, THE DIFFERENTIAL HAS NO PROBLEM WHAT SO EVER JUST NEEDS TO BE RECHROME. $250 BO. 786-683-1250 the name is orly
> 
> 
> ...


still have this


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 20 2008, 09:19 AM~12209697
> *OK. ITS FUCKING EMBARRASING WHEN THE FUCKING LANDLORD COMES HERE AND HITS ME UP AGAIN FOR THE FUCKING BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND THE FUCKING PEELING OUT. WHO EVER KNOWS THE FUCKING RETARDS THAT WERE DOING DONUTS LASTNITE HERE. TELL THEM FUCK ****** TO FUCKING TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE SAFETY OF OTHER PEOPLE. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE OR WHAT THE FUCK YOU REPRESENT. IF THIS SHIT DONT STOP FORGET ABOUT THE HANGOUT HERE CAUSE THE BEERS IN THE FLOOR AND PEELING OUT LIKE RETARDS ITS GONNA CLOSE THIS DOWN. DUDE GAVE ME ANOTHER CHANCE FOR NEXT WEEK. IF THIS SHIT HAPPENS AGAIN. THERE WILL BE NO MORE HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. TAKE YOUR ASSES TO HIALEAH. AND DO YOUR OWN FUCKING HANGOUT.  YALL MOTHAFUCKERS NEED TO GROW UP .
> OK THATS ALL I HAD TO SAY. LETS NOT FUCK THIS UP
> *


I WASNT THERE HOMIE AND HAVE NEVER BEEN TO UR HANGOUT IVE SEEN PICS
AND IT LOOKS TIGHT WORK  SOME PEOPLE JUS DONT HAVE ANY RERSPECT
FOR ANYONE OR ANYBODY ELSE INCLUDING THEIR LIVES OR CARS!!! ALL ITS GONNA TAKE IS 1 BIG UGLY FUK UP TO A CAR OR A PERSON AND SCHIT IS GONNA BECOME REAL NASTY!!  IF YA CANT SHOW A LIL RESPECT TO HOMIES PLACE SO WE ALL HAVE A PLACE TO VIBE AT THEN GO SOMEWHERE ELSE!!!!! DONT FUK IT UP FOR THE ONES WHO LIKE TO RIDE AND ENJOY THEIR WHIPS   : :cheesy:  :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got the 900 obo one has small dent and one has a scratch........ skinny tires..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 08:27 PM~12214283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hno:

s'the deal on the LS? has it came out yet?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

83 cadi up 4/s again every works... u just need to put the front suspension back together... cause of constant hopping the passenger front hole on the frame where the piston go's was opened up do to no reinforcing but i have the material to reinforce it . new bushings and new things for the front suspension... if interested hit me up Q! 7864470197 chic not f/s just 4 use...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank's for the great work! Moe.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 21 2008, 11:40 AM~12220329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 21 2008, 09:40 AM~12220329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea they came out real nice i got to see all the pices in person great job moe :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2008, 08:26 AM~12199772
> *who's down to ride to the beach saturday night ??????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i keep hearing that theres a hangout on 27 ave 2nite ????? is that true?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 21 2008, 12:17 PM~12220603
> *i keep hearing that theres a hangout on 27 ave 2nite ????? is that true?
> 
> 
> *


yea you dick monger!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 11:56 AM~12220463
> *:wave:
> *


 im riding to nite!! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 21 2008, 10:31 AM~12220696
> *yea you dick monger!!
> *


call me u snack destroyer


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 21 2008, 12:33 PM~12220718
> *call me u snack destroyer
> *


come to shop donkey face!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 21 2008, 10:38 AM~12220762
> *come to shop donkey face!
> *



i cant , imma go 2 work in a bit thats why im saying call me u anti-poon


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 21 2008, 12:46 PM~12220837
> *i cant , imma go 2 work in a bit thats why im saying call me u anti-poon
> *



aite ill call you in a while you fuckin sausage selctor!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

so whos hopping??


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Nov 21 2008, 01:38 PM~12221392
> *so whos hopping??
> *


 you are !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 83delta88,* 305KingCadillac*, tat2va, 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR, Lowridergame305, chevyboy01
yo!!!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 21 2008, 11:39 AM~12221404
> *you are !
> *


right after you finish :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Nov 21 2008, 02:08 PM~12221604
> *right after you finish  :biggrin:
> *


line it up! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 21 2008, 12:09 PM~12221615
> *line it up! :biggrin:
> *


coming soon just for you :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Nov 21 2008, 02:13 PM~12221647
> *coming soon just for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

bring it!!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

so foreal theres a hangout 2night???


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Nov 21 2008, 02:16 PM~12221676
> *so foreal theres a hangout 2night???
> *


i guess so . slex from streets of gold said it was going down!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 21 2008, 02:17 PM~12221686
> *i guess so . slex from streets of gold said it was going down!
> *



i will be there too :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ME TOO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2009 caps


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 06:27 PM~12214283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

selling 2 showtime pumps w/accum.$500 305-794-9539


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

HOPEFULLY WE CAN KEEP THE HANG OUTS ON FRIDAY'S!!!!! I LEAVE EARLY CAUSE I GOTTA BE AT WORK EARLY.. I BET OTHER PEOPLE FEEL THE SAME???RIGHT???


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

for







sale italian stearing wheel $150.00 obo


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

who want some
http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html :nono: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, sweatit21, juicedaccordingly, *INKSTINCT003, 83delta88*

:wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

anyone going to towers?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25th Street riders will be at TOWERS.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 21 2008, 04:07 PM~12223567
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, sweatit21, juicedaccordingly, INKSTINCT003, 83delta88
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Nov 21 2008, 02:44 AM~12217877
> *shit these days a dub wasnt doin shit in a V8!!! im tryin hard to get me another v8 just to waste sum gas up in this bitch lol
> *


LOL. 
HEY DOES ANY ONE KNOW SUM MECHANICS ON A LINCOLN LS????
GOT SUM QUESTIONS??
LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 21 2008, 07:47 PM~12223943
> *LOL.
> HEY DOES ANY ONE KNOW SUM MECHANICS ON A LINCOLN LS????
> GOT SUM QUESTIONS??
> ...



It's a ford. :cheesy: 

That's all you gotta know.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Nov 21 2008, 01:20 AM~12217052
> *ayy yall check this shit out...cheapest gas in MIAMI is at the exxon in hialeah,across the street 4rm the Dodge dealer on 49st and 13th.
> 
> THE SHIT IS $1.95  TIME TO BRING THEM V8'S OUT!!!!!!!
> ...


I heard gas is $1.79 on us1 and 152nd...lol


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

at what time is the hangout


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2008, 05:33 PM~12224254
> *I heard gas is $1.79 on us1 and 152nd...lol
> *


 :0 to bad i dont got no damn car to put no gas in :angry:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 21 2008, 10:37 AM~12221381
> *aite ill call you in a while you fuckin sausage selctor!
> *


dam fool must you be so mean...god dam... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 21 2008, 05:41 PM~12224321
> *at what time is the hangout
> *


9:30


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Nov 21 2008, 07:05 PM~12224508
> *9:30
> *


thanks


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

where's the hang out?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 21 2008, 06:10 PM~12224550
> *where's the hang out?
> *


right here at my shop. opalocka. 159 st 27 ave


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 05:01 PM~12221991
> *2009 caps
> 
> 
> ...


Slap dem Bicth'es on see wow it looks


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 21 2008, 10:22 AM~12219372
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wat size tire dey sittin on ??? n r dey 22 or 24s ??????


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Nov 21 2008, 08:22 PM~12225603
> *wat size tire dey sittin on ???  n r dey 22 or 24s ??????
> *


22s 30 series


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 01:01 PM~12221991
> *2009 caps
> 
> 
> ...


  looks nice..


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 21 2008, 04:07 PM~12223567
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, sweatit21, juicedaccordingly, INKSTINCT003, 83delta88
> 
> ...


 yo!!!!!!!!!! What it do??


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

GOODMORNING HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 21 2008, 05:08 PM~12223577
> *anyone going to towers?
> *



Nice seeing ELEGANCE CC at Towers last night, it was a real nice turnout.


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

LOOKING FOR SOME 14" WHITE WALL TIRES..HOLLA WIT INFO.


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

i've got some american bulldogs puppies. born 11/11/08 ready in the next 3 weeks. hit me up for more info.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

need this gone pm me if intrested........


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *Made You A Hater*, vert86cutty

:wave:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

83delta88<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< wuz up bitch


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Nov 22 2008, 04:09 PM~12230196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Lookin good chico!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 22 2008, 06:18 PM~12231705
> *Lookin good chico!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanx chico tryin tryin


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt 4rm page 3


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

got a couple of pumps for sale. Also got 2 brand new dub edition 10 inch audiobahn woofers and 2 audiobahn 400.2 intake series amps. Also have two 15 inch crossfire woofers. Everything for da L-O. PM if interested..


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 14 2008, 05:54 PM~12158809
> *im sellin this for friend of minds its 83 cutlass with chevy 350 motor with hedders dual flowmaster exaust paint is pretty str8 it has 350 turbo trans car dying for a set 13s askin $2500 obo pm me any ?s and offers
> 
> 
> ...


$1800 it got to go


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *DOUBLE-O*
HOW WAS IT LAST NITE AT THE BEACH


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

for sale or trade for a daily with low miles


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IS THERE ANYTHING GOIN ON TODAY?? ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY OUT THERE , PERFECT FOR CRUISING. AND JUST WASHED BOTH MY RIDES TODAY.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 23 2008, 11:41 AM~12235432
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INKSTINCT003, DOUBLE-O
> HOW WAS IT LAST NITE AT THE BEACH
> *


it was real good the weather was nice too , hoes every where ........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

county line show november 30th for those that didn't know , i know ***** is going to be out there in the burn out contest :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2008, 12:05 PM~12235561
> *it was real good the weather was nice too , hoes every where ........
> *


I MISSED IT :angry: :angry: 
IT WAS BLOCKBUSTER NIGHT FOR ME WITH THE WIFEY :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 23 2008, 12:19 PM~12235608
> *I MISSED IT :angry:  :angry:
> IT WAS BLOCKBUSTER NIGHT FOR ME WITH THE WIFEY :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


dont worry bout it meng there was a few hoes but i didnt see any cars i was out there till like midnight then left to watson to go blaze. today is a beautiful day tho.. 
jus need da damn car registered...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

........1990 Broughan Cadillac 
Custom Paint: flip-flop over multi-flake
5.7L engine 
Motor runs strong
98,000 original miles
Updated interior
Transmission slips some, back seat needs finish work
With Hydraulic setup and rims selling for $6,000.00 OBO 
- New Hydraulic setp
- New Knock-off 100 spoke and tires
Without Hydraulic setup and rims selling for $4,000.00 OBO

contact Tom 954 865-9151


----------



## dub305 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 5 2005, 07:02 PM~2575441
> *TIGHT BUT DONT 4GET BOUT THE REAL RIDE LIKE MOST DEM ****** BE DOING WEN THEY GET A NEW CAR THEY 4GET BOUT WHERE IT ALL STARTED
> *



well if he does forget it then sell it to me ; ) ill make sure it wont be forgotten .


----------



## dub305 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jan 11 2005, 09:16 PM~2595375
> *FUK ALL DA HATIN MENG, SHOW UP & WIN A TROPHY OR 2. GET YO STREET CRED & PROPS & FUK IT, IF U AIN'T READY 2 SHOW, GO 2 TAMPA. DEN YOU GOT COMPETITION 4RM ALL OVER THE SOUTH. NOT JUST FLA. DIS SMALL TIME DOWN HEA
> 
> ALOT OF CUNTRY MUDDAFUKKAZ IS SHOWIN UP, ALL DEEZ CRACKAS & COCOLOS 4RM UP NORTH BE PUTTIN SUM GANGSTA SHIT OUT DAT'LL MAKE US MIA NIGZ LOOK LIKE AMATEURS... PUT YO GAME UP.. & REPRESENT.....& DON'T FORGET 2 POST UP PICS AFTER THA SHOW... I CAN'T GO CUZ MY GIRL READY 2 POP OUT MY DAUGHTER LEXANI. THAT'S RIGHT MUFFAKKAZ.LEXANI & MY BOY'S NAME WILL BE MICHAEL DAYTON. PLAY WIT IT...... :-D
> *


 ROFLMAO DAZ WAZ UP


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Who registered already, I wonder if the 200 indoor spots are taken yet?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## dub305 (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 17 2008, 07:01 AM~12178273
> *  :biggrin: I feel ya my obama its tyme for change   :biggrin:
> *


QUOTE(HAITIAN 305 HOPPER @ Nov 16 2008, 07:12 PM) 
What’s up everyone I haven’t been on here in a little minuet or to because I don’t have internet & shit anyway ……..Friday night me & Q rode out to Towers Shop & that shit was str8 it wasn’t to packed that night but what ever. I was thinking we all should get together every first of the month & all meet up some were maybe in front of DRE’s shop(if that’s cool with him)or we all can meet up at the race track gas station than all ride out to gather & chill….after towers everyone can just do what ever or we all can go some were & eat…..Put all the drama, hating, shit talking a side & just chill for once(yeah Im sure someone is going to stay it‘s apart of the game but lets just all be grown man about chilling )im sure someone will be threeing there shit but yall just gotta have fun & don’t take that shit to the heart…..I just though Ill be the person to bring all this up because we should be doing something & just ride….This ant about who has the hardest cars or who have more members in there clubs str8 up…lets just ride!!!!!! Therese a lot of ride’s down here because I daily my shit every were & there’s a lot of Lolos it’s just that ppl don’t bring tham out because ppl all ways hating on each other & shit but for real I just was thing ill take my time to type all this up to see who’s willing to ride……


when i get my fukin shit out da shop n sprayd ill be dwn to ride wit any 1who is willin to put all da bull shit aside n do wtf it do n just cruise n pull hoes ; ) waza up holla crakkaz


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 10:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 23 2008, 08:19 PM~12238022
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUS UP HOMIE, HOW BOUT THEM GIANTS, ITS LOOKING LIKE A GIANTS JETS SUPERBOWL. BUT FUCK IT ITS ALL BOUT THEM GIANTS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 22 2008, 11:33 AM~12229328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy- guacamole...that bitch is bad


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

dolphins..... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 23 2008, 06:03 PM~12237369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i guess it would be the show off the year for Florida like there's no Tampa


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dub305_@Nov 23 2008, 07:13 PM~12237952
> *QUOTE(HAITIAN 305 HOPPER @ Nov 16 2008, 07:12 PM)
> What’s up everyone I haven’t been on here in a little minuet or to because I don’t have internet & shit anyway ……..Friday night me & Q rode out to Towers Shop & that shit was str8 it wasn’t to packed that night but what ever. I was thinking we all should get together every first of the month & all meet up some were  maybe in front of DRE’s shop(if that’s cool with him)or we all can meet up at the race track gas station  than all ride out to gather & chill….after towers everyone can just do what ever or we all can go some were & eat…..Put all the drama, hating, shit talking a side & just chill for once(yeah Im sure someone is going to stay it‘s apart of the game but lets just all be grown man about chilling )im sure someone will be threeing there shit but yall just gotta have fun & don’t take that shit to the heart…..I just though Ill be the person to bring all this up because we should be doing something & just ride….This ant about who has the hardest cars or who have more members in there clubs str8 up…lets just ride!!!!!! Therese  a lot of ride’s down here because I daily my shit every were  & there’s a lot of Lolos it’s just that ppl don’t bring tham out because ppl all ways hating on each other & shit but for real I just was thing ill take my time to type all this up to see who’s willing to ride……
> when i get my fukin shit out da shop n sprayd ill be dwn to ride wit any 1who is willin to put all da bull shit aside n do wtf it do n just cruise n pull hoes ; ) waza up holla crakkaz
> *


   ttt


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 23 2008, 12:43 PM~12235444
> *for sale or trade for a daily with low miles
> 
> 
> ...


for how much?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> i guess it would be the show off the year for Florida like there's no Tampa
> 
> 
> It is, so everyone needs to come out strong.............there is no next show.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> > i guess it would be the show off the year for Florida like there's no Tampa
> > It is, so everyone needs to come out strong.............there is no next show.
> 
> 
> x2 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, lalo22, *MAAANDO*


:wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

texas show los magnificos florida took 1st, 2nd and 3rd best of show
links to pics if anyone want to see pics of the other bikes at the show









[/quote]


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 21 2008, 03:58 PM~12223513
> * who want some
> http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html :nono:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


the most discusting shit ive ever seen in my life there is nothing cute sexy or beautiful about that :uh: what a hoe will do for a dollar


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> texas show los magnificos florida took 1st, 2nd and 3rd best of show
> links to pics if anyone want to see pics of the other bikes at the show




















[/quote]
badd azz bike pimpin   congrats on ur win


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 13 2008, 10:37 PM~12151080
> *STILL HAVE THIS DIFFERENTIAL FOR SALE. ITS FOR A G-BODY. REINFORCED, THE DIFFERENTIAL HAS NO PROBLEM WHAT SO EVER JUST NEEDS TO BE RECHROME. $200 OBO. 786-564-7469 THE NAME IS ORLY
> 
> 
> ...


anybody want this?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

>


badd azz bike pimpin   congrats on ur win 
[/quote]

thanks payout was 1G, 500, and 350 for 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln,* INKSTINCT003
* :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 24 2008, 06:51 AM~12240953
> *the most discusting shit ive ever seen in my life there is nothing cute sexy or beautiful about that :uh: what a hoe will do for a dollar
> *


u aint lyin :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 24 2008, 08:33 AM~12241465
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, INKSTINCT003
> :uh:
> *


WUSSAAAAAAA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> > i guess it would be the show off the year for Florida like there's no Tampa
> > It is, so everyone needs to come out strong.............there is no next show.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 24 2008, 11:27 AM~12241781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them pics belong in the " I HOPE SHES 18 " topic


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SHE IS 18


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

CUDA!!!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Morning Miami


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Nov 24 2008, 02:05 PM~12242122
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

for sale $5700 obo fresh paint.20" wheels.fiber glass bed cover. any question call 305-785-2796


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 23 2008, 06:34 PM~12237621
> *
> *


Nice Pics Bubba I Likes I likes  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHATS CRACKN MIA :420:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

I'M SELLING MY 64 IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 10:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

few more days till the caddy gets some color. next week its off to interior. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 24 2008, 04:05 PM~12244134
> *few more days till the caddy gets some color. next week its off to interior.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good shit DRON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 02:09 PM~12244182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanest cars I've seen all year. period.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 04:09 PM~12244182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this top (just like the grey one in japan) looks alot better then the top on the red one from royal cc that debuted in vegas. theirs is nice but looks just like a lecabs, doesnt flow right. (im talkin bout the way the body was cut)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2008, 02:34 PM~12244430
> *one of the cleanest cars I've seen all year. period.
> *


the car is from fort laudardale and buddy will sell it for the rite price


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 05:20 PM~12244929
> *the car is from fort laudardale and buddy will sell it for the rite price
> *


 how bout 15 bucks, a piece of chewed gum and a box of newports missing 5 cigarettes ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 24 2008, 05:28 PM~12245007
> *how bout 15 bucks, a piece of chewed gum and a box of newports missing 5 cigarettes ?
> *


you got 15 bucks?! :0 :0 ballinnnnn


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 21 2008, 06:58 PM~12223513
> * who want some
> http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html :nono:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


HOW FUCKIN DISGUSTING!!! THEM HOES MUST OF GOT PAID "ALOT" OF MONEY
TO EAT SHIT AND THROW IT UP AND EAT IT AGAIN!!!

WOW!GUESS SOMEBODY" WAS BORED AT WORK!! LMFAO!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 23 2008, 09:03 PM~12237369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW A COUPLE PEOPLE WIT G-BODYS THAT ALREADY REGISTERED.
ITS 42BUCKS...


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 21 2008, 03:58 PM~12223513
> * who want some
> http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html :nono:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


make me wonder what type of SHIT u into to find somethang like that :barf: :barf:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MY HOMEGIRL.........



































:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 24 2008, 03:28 PM~12245007
> *how bout 15 bucks, a piece of chewed gum and a box of newports missing 5 cigarettes ?
> *


and a strawberry dutch...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, UCEBOX352, Made You A Hater, bung, ~RoLl1NReGaL~

I HAVENT WASHED MY CAR IN LIKE 3 WEEKS SO IT CAN BE EXTRA DURTY FOR THE CAR WASH!!!!!
LMAO!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

any one got parts 4 a 64 impala ?pm me if u do


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Nov 24 2008, 10:19 PM~12248814
> *any one got parts 4 a 64 impala ?pm me if u do
> *


hit up LARGE he can get you anything u need homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Whos going to Turkey Run ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 24 2008, 05:32 PM~12245050
> *you got 15 bucks?!  :0  :0  ballinnnnn
> *



yea had 20 but spent 4 on the ports and a dollar on the gum. :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 24 2008, 04:56 PM~12245849
> *make me wonder what type of SHIT u into to find somethang like that  :barf:  :barf:
> *


THE SAD THING IS THAT A GIRL WAS THE ONE THAT TOLD ABOUT THAT SHIT.
YOU KNOW YOU KINDA LIKE WATCHING THAT SHIT. THEY SEXY BITCHES DOUGH, OTHER THAN THE FACT QUE SON COME MIERDAS.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Nov 24 2008, 08:42 PM~12246364
> *Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, UCEBOX352, Made You A Hater, bung, ~RoLl1NReGaL~
> 
> I HAVENT WASHED MY CAR IN LIKE 3 WEEKS SO IT CAN BE EXTRA DURTY FOR THE CAR WASH!!!!!
> ...



bring more than one toy we will wash it if its that drity :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 10:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


   :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 06:27 PM~12214283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



freaking cubans and their mexican dogs... lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

******!!! hit me up brother... :biggrin: 


MARTIAN!!! Where you at cabron? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 12:48 PM~12253566
> *freaking cubans and their mexican dogs... lol
> *


dayum you hollering all over the place :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, DOUBLE-O*, 305KingCadillac
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

elegance custom ed ,was up edwin and little m :wave:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 25 2008, 10:52 AM~12253622
> *dayum you hollering all over the place  :biggrin:
> *



its a drive bye putos!!! my civic from back in the days after coming back from miami...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 01:10 PM~12253773
> *its a drive bye putos!!! my civic from back in the days after coming back from miami...
> 
> 
> ...



looks good! belongs on FAWK A DONK topic! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys.. Not gonna make it to the Toy Drive this weekend.. going to be out of town shooting for Lowrider..

But i will be at the Dec 6th Majestics event in Orlando..

Sorry guys


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

::yawn:: where is everyone?


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

got two stock radios for a bubble lincoln and a stock steering wheel for a 1993 fleetwood for sale.....786-991-6439


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 25 2008, 02:12 PM~12254338
> *::yawn:: where is everyone?
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 25 2008, 01:07 PM~12253155
> *bring more than one toy we will wash it if its that drity  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bored..
Anyone got any cupcakes?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 25 2008, 12:56 PM~12253655
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, DUVAL'S HERO, DOUBLE-O, 305KingCadillac
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP G


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 25 2008, 02:12 PM~12254338
> *::yawn:: where is everyone?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SEND HER TO ME..... :biggrin:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

93brougham :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *R.O CUTTY*, 93brougham


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 25 2008, 09:09 AM~12252657
> *THE SAD THING IS THAT A GIRL WAS THE ONE THAT TOLD ABOUT THAT SHIT.
> YOU KNOW YOU KINDA LIKE WATCHING THAT SHIT.  THEY SEXY BITCHES DOUGH, OTHER THAN THE FACT QUE SON COME MIERDAS.
> *


no i think not that thang was just sick ...once they started that was it for me .....


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 25 2008, 04:23 PM~12256371
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, R.O CUTTY, 93brougham
> 
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, *str8lowriding, Made You A Hater, BloodBath*

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 25 2008, 07:34 PM~12257002
> *
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Nov 25 2008, 06:16 PM~12256311
> *93brougham :wave:
> *


:wave: sup *****


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 25 2008, 05:34 PM~12257002
> *
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

u do all kinds of ink or jus blacks and shading?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2008, 09:00 PM~12259469
> *u do all kinds of ink or jus blacks and shading?
> *


GO HERE AND CHECK OUT MY WORK
www.myspace.com/inkstincttattoo


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 26 2008, 12:17 AM~12259714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



whata *** !!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: **** ass *****..


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 25 2008, 07:26 PM~12258189
> *
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Nov 26 2008, 04:24 AM~12261879
> *
> *


  X10


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2008, 08:34 AM~12262084
> * X10
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

que maricona!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 26 2008, 07:36 AM~12262369
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2008, 11:34 AM~12263291
> *
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Morning Miami


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2008, 10:49 AM~12235198
> *got a couple of pumps for sale. Also got 2 brand new dub edition 10 inch audiobahn woofers and 2 audiobahn 400.2 intake series amps. Also have two 15 inch crossfire woofers. Everything for da L-O. PM if interested..
> *


still got this..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHO'S READY FOR SOME TURKEY TOMORROW ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

ME! :biggrin:


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

my girl is selling madonna tickets for that shity show tonight...hit me up if you know someone that wants them?...305-794-9539


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

*Yo!!! Is there a hangout tonite...????????????*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

YES THERE WILL BE A HANGOUT TONITE


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Sounds Good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: INKSTINCT003, sweatit21, *96' lincoln*, Euro2low, HAHAHA, WhiteChocolate


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2008, 04:49 PM~12266303
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: INKSTINCT003, sweatit21, 96' lincoln, Euro2low, HAHAHA, WhiteChocolate
> *


oye la tienes cojida con migo hoy ? que te pasa parse ?


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Thats what i was trying to do


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^nice^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Nov 26 2008, 02:15 PM~12266017
> *my girl is selling madonna tickets for that shity show tonight...hit me up if you know someone that wants them?...305-794-9539
> *


stop lyin u know those r ur tickets :roflmao:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Thanks I finally learned how to do this shit!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Nov 26 2008, 05:40 PM~12266799
> *Thanks I finally learned how to do this shit!
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass regal homie


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 26 2008, 03:50 PM~12266871
> *clean ass regal homie
> *




Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up playas ?!?!?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Nov 26 2008, 06:40 PM~12266799
> *Thanks I finally learned how to do this shit!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin clean...is it lifted???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bored.. Wanted to share photos..
I know most of you dont like big wheels.. but i figured some of you might be interested..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 26 2008, 06:21 PM~12267124
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice shirts..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 26 2008, 07:28 PM~12267204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good pix bro, i never understood why ppl do these theme's... i seen a green monte here on LIL with tampax all over it...haha i guess just somethang well never know...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all for now..

Not saying you guys will love them..
Its just better than 3 pages full of yellow smiley faces =D


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn look at those dents on the door.


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2008, 03:48 PM~12266283
> *YES THERE WILL BE A HANGOUT TONITE
> *


Can you or any one else tell me where.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Nov 26 2008, 08:08 PM~12267556
> *Can you or any one else tell me where.
> *



nw 27th ave n 159th st


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

wanna dance you going??


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Nov 26 2008, 06:26 PM~12267718
> *nw 27th ave n 159th st
> *



Thanks. I'm assuming 9:30pm


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Nov 26 2008, 08:28 PM~12267751
> *Thanks.  I'm assuming 9:30pm
> *



thats when ppl start showin up...


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Nov 26 2008, 06:28 PM~12267749
> *wanna dance you going??
> *


Yes but not with the raddical.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt page 3


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Morning Miami..

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FROM THE 25 STREET RIDERS FAMILY........WE'll see you in Daytona.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 26 2008, 05:21 PM~12267124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *IIMPALAA*
you guys have fun out there.post some pics. and the info from dude that sells the parts you told me about :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

.......


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

i've got some american bulldogs puppies. born 11/11/08 ready in the next 3 weeks. hit me up for more info.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

happy thanksgiving south florida.. :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

anyone who has a 93-96 fleetwood hood? need asap.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Turkey Day Miami !!!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2008, 12:16 PM~12275417
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> 
> 
> ...


danm does rims look nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

look as this raw ass 4 DOOR Cutlass Chooping Me Up


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

1953 chevy 210 trade for a impala 58-66
786-973-3968


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 27 2008, 05:32 PM~12277683
> *look as this raw ass 4 DOOR Cutlass Chooping Me Up
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 4-door box,with a euro front clip???


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Nov 27 2008, 07:59 PM~12277820
> *is that a 4-door box,with a euro front clip???
> *


naw its a 4 door cutlass with a euro clip


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 27 2008, 07:28 PM~12278050
> *naw its a 4 door cutlass with a euro clip
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 27 2008, 06:32 PM~12277683
> *look as this raw ass 4 DOOR Cutlass Chooping Me Up
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS CUTT DOGG IS KILLEN EM :biggrin:  
ALL GOLD OR NATHAN!!! REMINDS ME OF MR.PEE WEE AND BUBBA D FROM LOW LYFE C.C. :biggrin:   ALL GOLD OR NATHAN


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 PM~12084798
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH
> 
> WHEN: November 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

the best rick roll ever! 
and bears favorite song!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 :wave:


----------



## baggin4life (Jan 8, 2008)

hey is anyone selling stuff for a gbody? i needed to purchase the seats if they are black or red and the front bumper off a pontiac grand prix from the 80's and the little lights that go by the bumpers....thanks


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Nov 27 2008, 01:13 PM~12274855
> *Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH

WHEN: November 29, 2008
WHERE: Denny’s Restaurant
7405 west 4 ave
Hialeah, Fl 33014
Time: 10:00am – 4:00pm

Bring a unwrap toy for a boy or girl get your car washed for $5.00 dollars

With no toy $10.00 dollars

It’s not for us it’s for the kids 
All toys will be sent to Miami Children Hospital


Thank you very much and happy holidays to all


ill be there with a couple of toys


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2008, 12:16 PM~12275417
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> 
> 
> ...


damn i love the black and chrome with the escalade wheels you killen em double killen em :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

check this shit out
from the BIG M


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MAJESTICS MIAMI TOY DRIVE TOYS FOR TOTS CAR WASH

WHEN: November 29, 2008
WHERE: Denny’s Restaurant
7405 west 4 ave
Hialeah, Fl 33014
Time: 10:00am – 4:00pm

Bring a unwrap toy for a boy or girl get your car washed for $5.00 dollars

With no toy $10.00 dollars

It’s not for us it’s for the kids 
All toys will be sent to Miami Children Hospital





IM GOIN 4 SHO!
GOTTA SHOW LOVE TO DA BIG "M"!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 29 2008, 07:21 AM~12287020
> *damn i love the black and chrome with the escalade wheels you killen em double killen em :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DAWG


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2DAY AT OUR CAR WASH :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

THIS CRUISED BY 2 :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: BEAR LOVES THAT TURKEY :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice Towncars, lots of class.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2008, 05:50 PM~12289440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST ASKING, DA RIMS ON EACH ONE IS IT 22S,13S, 14S? LOOKS GOOD DAWG :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2008, 06:51 PM~12289446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE I GO......LMAO.....

IT WAS KOO.
:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

First 59 lowrider on the Daytona Speedway.................


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 29 2008, 08:51 PM~12290409
> *JUST ASKING, DA RIMS ON EACH ONE IS IT 22S,13S, 14S? LOOKS GOOD DAWG :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: THANKS


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 29 2008, 08:15 PM~12289857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u should put sum wings on dat linc freaky lol looks good :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 29 2008, 11:54 PM~12291636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice, you guys always represent the culture and lifestyle the right way. question, ive seen that thing before on the speed channel, whats the purpose of it? to see how even the weight of the car is distributed?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 30 2008, 01:57 AM~12292662
> *u should  put sum wings on dat linc freaky lol looks good  :biggrin:
> *


  lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 29 2008, 09:54 PM~12291636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 30 2008, 01:27 AM~12292828
> *real nice, you guys always represent the culture and lifestyle the right way. question, ive seen that thing before on the speed channel, whats the purpose of it? to see how even the weight of the car is distributed?
> *



Its a contest to see who can balance he car the quickest without letting the see saw touch the floor...........................the show is sick, probbably the biggest show in the country over 7000 cars registered.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: EXECUTION

:nicoderm:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 30 2008, 12:22 AM~12293077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean as fuck....need some h.i.ds on them fog lights...lmao.... :roflmao: :roflmao: (inside joke)


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=444590&st=0

THIS WAS COMING OUT OF MIAMI?? DAAAMN


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 30 2008, 04:22 AM~12293077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT NICE PICS!


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 29 2008, 07:57 PM~12290103
> *Nice Towncars, lots of class.
> *


yup freaky and shorty doing it up what up kenny :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 30 2008, 04:22 AM~12293077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 30 2008, 01:22 AM~12293077
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*
THE ZEBRA IS ON THE LOOSE CALL DA ZOO LOL*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome back Willie, good to see the the big bad 305 back up!


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 30 2008, 05:13 PM~12296195
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=444590&st=0
> 
> THIS WAS COMING OUT OF MIAMI?? DAAAMN
> *


WAS


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 30 2008, 07:40 PM~12297306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS THAT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 29 2008, 09:54 PM~12291636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were did you park didnt see you out there


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT UP ! Fleetwood 305


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 30 2008, 07:42 PM~12297315
> *WHAT UP !  Fleetwood 305
> *


WAS UP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 30 2008, 08:40 PM~12297306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

want to say thank you to all who came out to the car wash and droped off toys to show support for the kids of miami children hospital. 

it was great to see how many people are there for the sick kids 

thank you all again


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 30 2008, 08:42 PM~12297314
> *were did you park didnt see you out there
> *



NEAR TURNS 1 AND 2 OFF THE RACE TRACK, BY THE LAKE.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

legal hangout monday night on us-1


MIAMI'S HOTTEST CARS & BIKES OUT ON THE STREETS IN FRONT OF MISS SAIGON ON US1 & 98TH, BY DADELAND WHERE HOOLIGANS WAS

GREAT FOOD AND NO COPS

COME OUT & SHOW YOUR CAR OR BIKE OFF!

UNDER $10 DINNER SPECIALS

BEER BUCKET SPECIALS







CHRIS CARRILLO
MOBILE: 305-303-6751
EMAIL: [email protected]
AOL .. BIGLIPMAGICSTICK




PLZ REPOST


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

looks like a beast !!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN MIAMI !!!!!!!! how bout them dolphins... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 1 2008, 05:03 AM~12300079
> *GOOD MORNIN MIAMI !!!!!!!! how bout them dolphins...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on?................. :0 :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Do any of you guys know where i can get some sky blue stayfast material from, you guys always seem to have the bright colors and i cant find shit on google.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2008, 04:50 PM~12289440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good turn out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 30 2008, 08:02 PM~12297547
> *want  to say thank you to all who came out to the car wash and droped off toys  to show support for the kids of miami children hospital.
> 
> it was great to see how many people are there for the sick kids
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 
yeap thanx to the ones that showed up with toys or just to wash they cars.... streets of gold,majik007,buick,inkstinct tattoo, dude from brownsoul, and all the others thank u guys!!


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Dec 1 2008, 07:02 AM~12300293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this car ridding by the ALE HOUSE on wend. like around 2am??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 1 2008, 07:48 AM~12300610
> *:yes:  :yes:
> yeap thanx to the ones that showed up with toys or just to wash they cars.... streets of gold,majik007,buick,inkstinct tattoo, dude from brownsoul, and all the others thank u guys!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 1 2008, 11:27 AM~12300797
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up miami


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

LA SERIES PRO HOPPER PUMPS NEW NEVER USED 400.00 THEY WEIGH 65LBS EACH GOOD FOR HOPPERS ARE STREET


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 1 2008, 09:48 AM~12300610
> *:yes:  :yes:
> yeap thanx to the ones that showed up with toys or just to wash they cars.... streets of gold,majik007,buick,inkstinct tattoo, dude from brownsoul, and all the others thank u guys!!
> *



:thumbsup: 

it was all for a great cause...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 09:22 AM~12300318
> *I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on?................. :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT WE NEED TO DO IN THE STREETS OF M I A :0  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3YT-Q32nHw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM


----------



## sticky (Jul 2, 2005)

for sale in orlando 
4 grand


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sticky_@Dec 1 2008, 01:01 PM~12302699
> *for sale in orlando
> 4 grand
> 
> ...


nice avatar


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

for sell 94 cadillac


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2008, 04:46 PM~12289422
> *2DAY AT OUR CAR WASH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ONE LUV TO MY BROTHA'S MAJESTICS MIAMI....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 1 2008, 03:09 PM~12303256
> *for sell 94 cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


Wasup Luis?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 1 2008, 04:12 PM~12304430
> *TTT
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


looking nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sticky (Jul 2, 2005)

ha ha thanks lol :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 1 2008, 07:48 AM~12300610
> *:yes:  :yes:
> yeap thanx to the ones that showed up with toys or just to wash they cars.... streets of gold,majik007,buick,inkstinct tattoo, dude from brownsoul, and all the others thank u guys!!
> *


...we going?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 1 2008, 02:58 PM~12302673
> *THIS IS WHAT WE NEED TO DO IN THE STREETS OF M I A :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3YT-Q32nHw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM
> *


that 62 was gettin it on the gas hop, lovin it!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 1 2008, 06:12 PM~12304430
> *TTT
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> ...



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: SHOW THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sticky_@Dec 1 2008, 05:23 PM~12305151
> *ha ha  thanks lol    :biggrin:
> *


 is that dat mexican lust bitch? :0


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

JUST WHEN U THINK YOUVE SEEN IT ALL!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kl-XS4_9jU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77_Ds2f_zU4


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 1 2008, 07:30 PM~12305225
> *LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: SHOW THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Dec 1 2008, 06:07 PM~12305571
> *JUST WHEN U THINK YOUVE SEEN IT ALL!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kl-XS4_9jU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77_Ds2f_zU4
> *


well damn..


----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

selling this marquis, its a 1991 w/ 13" chinas,the setup is new w/new batteries,it has chains in the back w/ power balls...8 in the front 12 in the back,10 switches.....the car rus good needs some tlc.\ trying to finish my project, so i dont have tme for this car.....not yet reinforced....$2000 obo...305-794-9539....


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MAJESTICSLIFE63


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 1 2008, 08:13 PM~12306271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Who will it be! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 1 2008, 04:09 PM~12303256
> *for sell 94 cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Dec 1 2008, 11:27 AM~12300795
> *was this car ridding by the ALE HOUSE on wend. like around 2am??
> *


 :no:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 1 2008, 03:58 PM~12302673
> *THIS IS WHAT WE NEED TO DO IN THE STREETS OF M I A :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3YT-Q32nHw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM
> *


stay tuned homie, me and a small production crew will be doing something new for MIA keeping it ''Street Life Style'' soon :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 1 2008, 10:48 AM~12300610
> *:yes:  :yes:
> yeap thanx to the ones that showed up with toys or just to wash they cars.... streets of gold,majik007,BUICK RYDIN HIGH A.K.A. LINCOLN RYDIN LOW
> LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 1 2008, 07:56 PM~12306715
> *stay tuned homie, me and a small production crew will be doing something new for MIA keeping it ''Street Life Style'' soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WILL BE A BAD ASS VIDEO WITH ALL THESE CARS COMING OUT IN 09.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 1 2008, 07:56 PM~12306715
> *stay tuned homie, me and a small production crew will be doing something new for MIA keeping it ''Street Life Style'' soon :biggrin:
> *


cant wait chulow maybe ill be done with my whip so i can cruise and contribute
to the scene   :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Dec 1 2008, 06:02 AM~12300293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice x-mas gift to see on your lawn on x-mas day :biggrin: 
nice m.c. homie clean


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, 94pimplac,* PINK86REGAL*

:wave:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus good everyone i have a 4 pack of 12's with a 1500 watt directed amp im selling for 400 obo holla at me 786 624 1033


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 2 2008, 07:44 AM~12310709
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, 94pimplac, PINK86REGAL
> 
> ...



wuzza ni99a!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 1 2008, 09:48 AM~12300610
> *:yes:  :yes:
> yeap thanx to the ones that showed up with toys or just to wash they cars.... streets of gold,majik007,buick,inkstinct tattoo, dude from brownsoul, and all the others thank u guys!!
> *


Much respect to u and your club for representing for the kids.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*11-1* :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

you guys can make it if you guys win out will it happen lets waite and see :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 2 2008, 01:36 PM~12312054
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Are going to take the Divsion ! ! !


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 2 2008, 11:41 AM~12310994
> *wuzza ni99a!
> *


chillin, same ol shit... hows tha imp comin??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 22 2008, 08:17 AM~12228657
> *Nice seeing ELEGANCE CC at Towers last night, it was a real nice turnout.
> *



THANKS WE WILL BE THERE THIS FRIDAY AGAIN AS WELL SEE YOU OUT THERE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 2 2008, 03:40 PM~12313727
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 1 2008, 10:13 PM~12306271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IM BORED HERE YOU GO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uxn2ZLV-iIA


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

esta n-pink-gao


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjPXCvuFGIA


get ready for January............................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zraGpfn6QkU


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 2 2008, 09:07 AM~12310402
> *thats a nice x-mas gift to see on your lawn on x-mas day :biggrin:
> nice m.c. homie clean
> *


thanks dawg...should b ready 2 go for the january show :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Dec 2 2008, 02:00 PM~12312235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u can thank bernard pollard for that :angry:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, machine, *Rollin DoN DeViLLe*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Magik007, Impressive_regal
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

yo watson here you go hommie this is all u :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uuxQFEOzcc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7_gVGBU7U


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HEY LUIS DID U GET A HOLD OF HIM?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 2 2008, 09:59 PM~12317728
> *HEY LUIS DID U GET A HOLD OF HIM?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 2 2008, 09:02 PM~12317789
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12317702
> *yo watson here you go hommie this is all u  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uuxQFEOzcc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7_gVGBU7U
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 2 2008, 09:57 PM~12317702
> *yo watson here you go hommie this is all u  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uuxQFEOzcc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7_gVGBU7U
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12317702
> *yo watson here you go hommie this is all u  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uuxQFEOzcc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7_gVGBU7U
> *



lol, hell naw !!!!


----------



## chino83 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 2 2008, 02:58 PM~12313864
> *IM BORED HERE YOU GO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uxn2ZLV-iIA
> *


what they do Dre


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chino83_@Dec 3 2008, 08:24 AM~12322416
> *what they do Dre
> *


aqui loco. at the shop.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

just painted this monster truck


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Dec 3 2008, 03:18 PM~12324688
> *just painted this monster truck
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Dec 3 2008, 01:18 PM~12324688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

[EXECUTION
oye wat it do homie yo u sold ur regal yet


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WHOS GOING TO THE HANGOUT TONIGHT ITS GOING TO BE NICE WEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 3 2008, 03:20 PM~12325278
> *WHOS GOING TO THE HANGOUT TONIGHT ITS GOING TO BE NICE WEATHER  :biggrin:
> *




should be good.............anyone hopping?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 3 2008, 05:52 PM~12325622
> *should be good.............anyone hopping?
> *


Im gonna be hopping tonite.......


































Out the shower. :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 3 2008, 04:52 PM~12325622
> *should be good.............anyone hopping?
> *


 :dunno: 
dont think so. last week bowtie south brought out the monte but didnt hop it.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Dec 3 2008, 03:18 PM~12324688
> *just painted this monster truck
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Did this shoot last weekend.. Just wanted to share


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Another


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Euro2low

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

CADILLAC D HIT ME UP


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Dec 3 2008, 03:18 PM~12324688
> *just painted this monster truck
> 
> 
> ...


Hey EVIL call me dogg


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Dec 3 2008, 04:18 PM~12324688
> *just painted this monster truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

5 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, 81_Monte_Pimpin, ripsta85, ROLLIN LaCrosse, backbumpercaprice

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
DAMMM HOMIE!!! BEEN LOST!
LOL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:wave: :wave:

naw, i aint been lost you been lost....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*

:wave:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

wat up miami any body no were i could find a 327 with tranny for sale thats in good shape


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

EXECUTION,
yo u ever sell that regal homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 3 2008, 05:52 PM~12327088
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HaYLo72 (Nov 7, 2008)

miss the mia ...grew up on lowridin there ...waddup dade county :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

puta :wave: CADILLAC D


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 3 2008, 05:29 PM~12326412
> *Did this shoot last weekend.. Just wanted to share
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THA BUMPER


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey man.. you got a VIP parking place for me this weekend? lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any single or double car trailers for sale in miami not to expensive


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 3 2008, 08:20 PM~12328095
> *Hey man.. you got a VIP parking place for me this weekend? lol
> *


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up phil how was your shoot?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

FROM THE CAR WASH.....
KRAZY ASS CHICHO....









SALAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 4 2008, 12:07 AM~12329570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 3 2008, 06:29 PM~12326412
> *Did this shoot last weekend.. Just wanted to share
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 3 2008, 05:29 PM~12326412
> *Did this shoot last weekend.. Just wanted to share
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice shot!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 3 2008, 09:07 PM~12329570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SO I COULD FORGET ABOUT BUILDING MY 94 NEON. ANYBODY WANTS SOME BAGS????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Dec 3 2008, 09:48 PM~12328442
> *whats up phil how was your shoot?
> *




Went good... How was the Vacation?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 4 2008, 09:34 AM~12332624
> *Damn nice shot!
> *



Thanks man.. Appreciate it..
Not easy to get compliments in here..lol


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Dec 3 2008, 10:48 PM~12328447
> *FROM THE CAR WASH.....
> KRAZY ASS CHICHO....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BM Shirts to be coming also :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

sick chopper i found on the net...


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

nice chopper.. but if u ride it, it looks like ur takin the skeleton from the back


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 4 2008, 01:34 PM~12333999
> *nice chopper.. but if u ride it, it looks like ur takin the skeleton from the back
> *



yea, thats the only down side...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 4 2008, 12:34 PM~12333999
> *nice chopper.. but if u ride it, it looks like ur takin the skeleton from the back
> *


sounds like a bike u'd like to ride huh ?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 4 2008, 01:37 PM~12334026
> *yea, thats the only down side...
> *



IF ITS A FEMALE UR OK THEN :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 4 2008, 10:40 AM~12334048
> *sounds like a bike u'd like to ride huh ?
> *


maybe if it had tits :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

2 pumps for sale they work fine. 3/8 everything wit delta dumps. $140. PM if interested also got sum audio equipment for sale.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 4 2008, 09:45 AM~12333034
> *Thanks man.. Appreciate it..
> Not easy to get compliments in here..lol
> *


Shiiiii, if I ever bring a ride down Fla way I hit you up for a shoot!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 4 2008, 11:46 AM~12334088
> *IF ITS A FEMALE UR OK THEN  :biggrin:
> *



llol. SO PUT A LONG BLONDE WIG ON THE HEAD AND IT CHANGES THE PERSPECTIVE ON THINGS ..... NO WIG, YOUR A **** WITH A NICE HOG


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 4 2008, 02:12 PM~12334848
> *llol.  SO PUT A LONG BLONDE WIG ON THE HEAD AND IT CHANGES THE PERSPECTIVE ON THINGS ..... NO WIG, YOUR A **** WITH A NICE HOG
> *



hahahah


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 4 2008, 03:12 PM~12334848
> *llol.  SO PUT A LONG BLONDE WIG ON THE HEAD AND IT CHANGES THE PERSPECTIVE ON THINGS ..... NO WIG, YOUR A **** WITH A NICE HOG
> *



haha


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham
* :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok Guys.. You know the drill..

This is a show i shot in Alabama.. Mostly big wheel cars and celebrities..
I know most of you guys dont like them..
But it beats three pages of smiley faces on this Fest..

Enjoy

Cat Eyes


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 4 2008, 09:27 PM~12338439
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


is it just me or do that front rim have a sick ass curb check :dunno:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


NBA Player.. Renaldo Balkman


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


Because some of you guys like BIG girls.. lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More



Rapper Lil Boosie


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


Rapper Trina


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


Rapper Plies


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it.. Enjoy guys


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD JOB CAT EYES . LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DADE COUNTY 2001


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 4 2008, 06:48 PM~12338671
> *More
> Rapper Trina
> 
> ...


God Damn trina's fine !!!.....I will mary this bitch... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 4 2008, 07:24 PM~12339047
> *God Damn trina's fine !!!.....I will mary this bitch... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

waston where you at fool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 4 2008, 10:52 PM~12340066
> *waston where you at fool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 5 2008, 12:23 AM~12340538
> *:uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


is that how he likes them i'm just asking :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 4 2008, 11:34 PM~12340697
> *is that how he likes them i'm just asking  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** I DONT KNOW ASK HIM :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 5 2008, 12:36 AM~12340730
> ****** I DONT KNOW ASK HIM :biggrin:
> *


to each is own :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, sneekone, MISTER ED, SEISKUATRO,SS
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

[/quote]
the M & M girls


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

good pix Phil :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 4 2008, 06:51 PM~12338714
> *Thats it.. Enjoy guys
> *


good pics man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks guys.. Appreciate it

I'm heading out tomorrow morning.. for the Majestics event in Kissimmee..
See you guys there


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 5 2008, 12:19 PM~12345326
> *Thanks guys.. Appreciate it
> 
> I'm heading out tomorrow morning.. for the Majestics event in Kissimmee..
> ...


dam i was planing to go but i had some things come up so take lots of pics so we can see :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Dec 5 2008, 03:24 PM~12345376
> *dam i was planing to go but i had some things come up so take lots of pics so we can see  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HAPPY FRIDAY :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fINtiN5H6Wc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvyO6I1huVo


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 5 2008, 02:08 PM~12346157
> *HAPPY FRIDAY :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fINtiN5H6Wc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvyO6I1huVo
> *



AFTER THESE VIDEOS SUM ****** GON BE HAPPY LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 5 2008, 02:08 PM~12346157
> *HAPPY FRIDAY :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fINtiN5H6Wc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvyO6I1huVo
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Dec 3 2008, 01:18 PM~12324688
> *just painted this monster truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 4 2008, 07:26 PM~12339064
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


lol...wussup oscar.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 5 2008, 08:05 PM~12349161
> *lol...wussup oscar..  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE IS THAT CAR SHOW THATS HAPPENING TODAY SOMEWHERE IN BROWARD??


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

sheridan st & 64th ave on the seminole rez. just west of 441 on the right


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Dec 6 2008, 07:36 AM~12352088
> *sheridan st & 64th ave on the seminole rez. just west of 441 on the right
> *


DAMN ITS BY MY HOUSE. WHAT TIME DOES IT START??????????????????????????


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

INKSTINCT003
:wave:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

iam gonna ride out there i just moved out my crib on 64th and taft wish i lived there now it would have been so close.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

for sale 95 chevy caprice lt1 runs good needs paint askin $2,000 obo let me know


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

New pics on my thread if anyone wants to c.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 6 2008, 10:24 AM~12352799
> *INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 6 2008, 08:57 AM~12352162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 04:33 PM~2264096
> *ca agin
> *



RIGHT CLICK.....SAVE.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Dec 6 2008, 07:36 AM~12352088
> *sheridan st & 64th ave on the seminole rez. just west of 441 on the right
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

did anybody pre-register for the january show yet , here's the link 

http://kingofthestreet.com/carshow/shows/d...oastryders.html


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2008, 11:39 PM~12357777
> *did anybody pre-register for the january show yet , here's the link
> 
> http://kingofthestreet.com/carshow/shows/d...oastryders.html
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my dawg SKEP took this pic


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CAR SHOW PICS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Good show today... FREE.... food all day and cash money prizes... can't beat that :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking Good!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

pics look good. i missed it :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

chop your roof dre :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tight pic


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2008, 07:29 AM~12358807
> *chop your roof dre  :0
> 
> 
> ...


that car is ugly as fuck


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 AM~12358807
> *chop your roof dre  :0
> 
> 
> ...




i remember seein that shit at kar konnection a while back.... (off I95)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 7 2008, 08:54 AM~12359035
> *that car is ugly as fuck
> *


that car might be ugly as fuck but if ud be in a lowrider show with him in the same class. that ni99a would eat your food!!! alot of modifications!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2008, 11:20 AM~12359371
> *that car might be ugly as fuck but if ud be in a lowrider show with him in the same class. that ni99a would eat your food!!! alot of modifications!!
> *


wu sup jay, good seeing u and the rest of the fellas out there homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 7 2008, 10:23 AM~12359382
> *wu sup jay, good seeing u and the rest of the fellas out there homie
> *



same here benn


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2008, 10:20 AM~12359371
> *that car might be ugly as fuck but if ud be in a lowrider show with him in the same class. that ni99a would eat your food!!! alot of modifications!!
> *


u aint lyin i do see a lot of mods. Wow thats sad u made a great point cuz mods is points which is everything. He would take A LOT of ****** wit that POS.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 7 2008, 11:54 AM~12359035
> *that car is ugly as fuck
> *


wow crazy you would say something like that that cars got mods like crazy ,

depinga


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 7 2008, 02:58 PM~12359873
> *wow crazy you would say something like that that cars got mods like crazy ,
> 
> depinga
> *



i can agree with ya'll on the mods...shit i give made props and respect for the work and creativity on the car...BUT.... definatly not my style....looks like a lowrider/hot rod hybrid. just not feelin it despite all the mods it has.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 7 2008, 06:22 PM~12361499
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> ...


tight pic homie


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 7 2008, 09:23 PM~12362039
> *tight pic homie
> *


thanks, where you been bro?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 7 2008, 07:29 PM~12362099
> *thanks, where you been bro?
> *


shit im here homie lol, went with large to fudds and that seminole show yesterday. was tight work out there


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 7 2008, 09:43 PM~12362228
> *shit im here homie lol, went with large to fudds and that seminole show yesterday. was tight work out there
> *


yeah bubba told me you guys were out there :biggrin: i gots to catch the next one


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Was meetin ya homie .......Pics came out real good Chulow :thumbsup:


----------



## Liljohn305 (May 4, 2008)

Im selling a 87 Cutlass, power windows power doors the car has new weather strips new carpet new almost everything. most of all the extirior pieces been chrome .. motor in perfect conditions ac works the cars is all good all it needs is some rims n ur good 2 go .. couldnt finish it da way i wanted do 2 personal problems my lost ur gain .... Im asking $3800 , (786)553-7333... Lil john...



















http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i215/priscilla1986/004.jpg


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12362495
> *Was meetin ya homie .......Pics came out real good Chulow :thumbsup:
> *


special thanks to you bro for letting us borrow the 25th STREET RIDERS shop for the shoot.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

I see the model finally showed up.... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

AT TODAYS SHOW.............OVER 800 CARS.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

KIONI GOT HIS CHRISTMAS TREE....


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone selling sum speakers for a good price? 12s or 15s dont need a amp.. money in hand no high dolla shit rite now... :happysad:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

nice pics double-o glad to see the monte finally finished so now you can enjoy the car dont forget me when you go to the beach  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Dec 8 2008, 07:55 AM~12366725
> *nice pics double-o glad to see the monte finally finished so now you can enjoy the car dont forget me when you go to the beach   :biggrin:
> *


you already know


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*For sale or trade..*


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*06 with work, For sale*


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Dec 8 2008, 12:17 PM~12367161
> *For sale or trade..
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD Y SELL IT


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW EVEN LARGE WAS OUT THERE WITH THE DONKIES LOOKING GOOD 
























[/quote]


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Dec 7 2008, 04:45 PM~12361273
> *i can agree with ya'll on the mods...shit i give made props and respect for the work and creativity on the car...BUT.... definatly not my style....looks like a lowrider/hot rod hybrid. just not feelin it despite all the mods it has.
> *


exactly. a shit load of mods doesnt do you any good if you cant put it together right. although i do respect the time and money put into the car


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, 83delta88,* massacre*, HIT EM UP
:wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Dec 8 2008, 09:53 AM~12367445
> *LOOKS GOOD Y SELL IT
> *


want to build something eles


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone have a set of powerballs or long set of hoses.


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

what size hoses? i got a pair of #8 15 ft 
hit me up if you want


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Dec 7 2008, 11:56 PM~12363953
> *anyone selling sum speakers for a good price? 12s or 15s dont need a amp.. money in hand no high dolla shit rite now... :happysad:
> *



i got sum 3 10s 2500w ea. ???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

the lincoln getting reinforced.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 8 2008, 05:21 PM~12371458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the monty already registered for this :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 8 2008, 06:21 PM~12371458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The inside (first 200 cars) is almost full, but they will get another room if more cars register.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm registering the cars tomorrow ......


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ford mainliner w/351 winsor $6000 o.b.o.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2008, 06:50 PM~12371722
> *i'm registering the cars tomorrow ......
> *



we got 10 spots already...........paid


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

<~~~~~~~ I'm registered :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## jsta6 (Dec 7, 2008)

:angry: 

Who sponsored the seminole show and where was it advertised? That is right down the street from my house and my kids love them cars...

BTW, names Shawn and I have a 1987 Buick Grand National and a 1985 Olds Cutlass 442 (white).


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2008, 05:50 PM~12371722
> *i'm registering the cars tomorrow ......
> *




YOOOO IM GOING WITH U TO THE SHOW SOO ILL GIVE U SOME MONEY TO HELP REGISTER A CAR LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, SOUND OF REVENGE, *SWITCHITTER*

WUZUP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12374489
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, SOUND OF REVENGE, SWITCHITTER
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Dec 8 2008, 09:27 PM~12374310
> *YOOOO IM GOING WITH U TO THE SHOW SOO ILL GIVE U SOME MONEY TO HELP REGISTER A CAR LOL
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2008, 12:44 AM~12374555
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsta6_@Dec 8 2008, 08:03 PM~12373289
> *:angry:
> 
> Who sponsored the seminole show and where was it advertised?  That is right down the street from my house and my kids love them cars...
> ...


this was the fifth year the show was held and is fully sposored by the seminoles


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12374581
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


HOMESTEAD SHOW COMING UP , WHAT'S THE DEAL ....... :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats like the 3249532645 time ive seen a shoot with your Monte Oscar..lol

Always stay in the spotlight.. thats a good thing =D


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SCARFACE BOX


oh shit o'dogg in this bitch


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

The many faces of  The Scarface Box
























*Back then dey didn't want me...NOW I'm HOT I'm BAaaaCKkkkk Bitches!!*</span>


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr312/S...Scarface13s.jpg[/img]


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Dec 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12374489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wussup oscar!!!... post that lincoln up...lol..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Dec 8 2008, 10:16 PM~12375025
> *The many faces of  The Scarface Box
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:16 AM~12375025
> *The many faces of  The Scarface Box
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yo box sucka !!!! :biggrin:
tight work dog


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Registered Just Minutes AGO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 26 2008, 08:45 PM~11187214
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DOnt Go Nutz Over These Cuz Hold On Theres More Its Coming HARD For Them Haterz
> ...




HERES THE REPOST YOU ASKED FOR M LOL AT LAST PICTURE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I can probably find a bunch of photos of the Scarface box.. Even with the fake bag of coke =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This is from 2004
Vibes & Rides
Masters Strip Club


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ive been looking through this folder from 2004.. and a lot of interesting cars.. I'm gonna tag these and post a bunch..

Always good to see what was show quality almost 5 years ago..

Posting soon


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Vibes & Rides
2004
Masters Strip Club


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


This was Nemo.. before the orange paint.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 9 2008, 10:40 AM~12377656
> *Vibes & Rides
> 2004
> Masters Strip Club
> ...


that car used to stay a couple of houses from me.
wonder what they did with it?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, Euro2low
:uh: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Euro2low, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 96' lincoln
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 9 2008, 10:49 AM~12377747
> *:scrutinize:
> *


get on AIM puto!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 9 2008, 10:53 AM~12377782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


Amazing.. Even in 2004 Blood Bath was running the streets..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


Remember when Pitbull would come to a show.. for FREE? lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all i got from this show..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 9 2008, 11:19 AM~12378064
> *Thats all i got from this show..
> *


anymore shows ?

its crazy how the jus 4 years ago there was even that many cars on the scene.
its sad to say but i dont think it would ever be like that again.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Elegance car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there

DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008 
TIME: 8:00PM
PLACE: CHEVRON GAS STATION
Kendal Drive & 107TH Avenue

Cruise Will Start There And Continue Thru The Grove Then The Beach


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 9 2008, 10:22 AM~12378090
> *anymore shows ?
> 
> its crazy how the jus 4 years ago there was even that many cars on the scene.
> ...



It's up to everyone to make it happen again.............JAN 25, lets make it happen.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 9 2008, 11:36 AM~12378216
> *Elegance car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there
> 
> DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008
> ...



I remember Eddie... Good kid..
He was killed by someone that stole his truck and shot him.. makes me angry thinking about that..
I think it was at a Checkers in Miami.. in 96 i believe.. i may be wrong on that year


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 9 2008, 11:22 AM~12378090
> *anymore shows ?
> 
> its crazy how the jus 4 years ago there was even that many cars on the scene.
> ...




Man.. I got ten different 500gig Hard Drives.. filled with shows and car features since 94..

I only posted this.. because i was browsing for the Scarface Box


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

lalo22, Boulevard305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC

was up fool hope all is good up north :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 9 2008, 10:55 AM~12377798
> *More
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 9 2008, 12:36 PM~12378216
> *Elegance car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there
> 
> DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008
> ...



nice to see this still going on. this was always a great event.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Magik007, bigchevysandbusas, orientalmontecarlo, DANNY305[/b]


:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, SOUND OF REVENGE, 96BIG_BODY, Magik007, orientalmontecarlo, *96' lincoln*

:wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Got a 2001 Kia Rio for sale $2300 obo. Has 64k miles, Cold A/C. Good daily call me if interested


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: MISTER ED....... :wave:  :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 9 2008, 01:42 PM~12379362
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, SOUND OF REVENGE, 96BIG_BODY, Magik007, orientalmontecarlo, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 9 2008, 02:32 PM~12379238
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Magik007, bigchevysandbusas, orientalmontecarlo, DANNY305*
> :wave:
> [/b]



Marica!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, *DOUBLE-O,* Euro2low, Lowridergame305, g-body lowlow
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 9 2008, 01:00 PM~12380100
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, DOUBLE-O, Euro2low, Lowridergame305, g-body lowlow
> :wave:
> *


what up mang !!!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oscar.. im waiting on you homie.. whats going on?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 9 2008, 11:53 AM~12378349
> *Man.. I got ten different 500gig Hard Drives.. filled with shows and car features since 94..
> 
> I only posted this.. because i was browsing for the Scarface Box
> *


you just took me down memory lane tight work on the pix keep em comin :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, low low mamii*
:uh: :uh: 

eddy wussup ***** ? hows the kid ?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 9 2008, 02:28 PM~12380760
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, low low mamii
> :uh:  :uh:
> ...


ayi bro.. starting to walk.. now i see why people start getting canas :uh: 
hows the linc?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 9 2008, 04:33 PM~12380795
> *ayi bro.. starting to walk.. now i see why people start getting canas  :uh:
> hows the linc?
> *


thats good 

ayi pudriendo se en las casa.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2008, 01:10 PM~12380178
> *what up mang !!!!!!
> *


WHEN DID U TAKE THIS PIC O? :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME A RUN DOWN ON SHOPS OR PEOPLE THAT PAINT AROUND MIA?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 9 2008, 01:51 PM~12379463
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members:  MISTER ED....... :wave:  :wave:
> *



HEY BUDDY WHATS GOING ON........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 9 2008, 12:53 PM~12378349
> *Man.. I got ten different 500gig Hard Drives.. filled with shows and car features since 94..
> 
> I only posted this.. because i was browsing for the Scarface Box
> *


damn thats alot of pics......whenever i have time im gonna sit down and xfer a shit load of pics i have on floppies...starting around 1999


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone got some 8 inch pistons forsale? 


I need some pistons, cups and springs for the front. Let me know! Asap.


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 9 2008, 08:30 PM~12383131
> *Anyone got some 8 inch pistons forsale?
> I need some pistons, cups and springs for the front. Let me know! Asap.
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo people i need help see if anyone could help me out. Does anyone know where i could get the lights that go on the pillars of a 1991 cadillac brougham. I cant find them no where so if anyone knows where i could get them i would appreciated alot, thanxs.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 9 2008, 06:09 PM~12381119
> *WHEN DID U TAKE THIS PIC O?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol lol thats funny shit


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 9 2008, 07:24 PM~12383728
> *lol lol thats funny shit
> *


oye loca que bola talk alot


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:21 PM~12383705
> *yo people i need help see if anyone could help me out. Does anyone know where i could get the lights that go on the pillars of a 1991 cadillac brougham. I cant find them no where so if anyone knows where i could get them i would appreciated alot, thanxs.
> *


i got the right side new in the box :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2008, 07:30 PM~12383798
> *i got the right side new in the box :biggrin:
> *


where u got it from dogg let a chico know, i need both sides though chico


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:36 PM~12383854
> *where u got it from dogg let a chico know, i need both sides though chico
> *


they don't make them no more


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2008, 07:38 PM~12383879
> *they don't make them no more
> *


i know they dont make them no more but where did u get the one u got though. some told me to go to autozone and get some lights called flexible led lights and i gotta customize them, but if i could get them somewhere else let me know nukka


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12383917
> *i know they dont make them no more but where did u get the one u got though. some told me to go to autozone and get some lights called flexible led lights and i gotta customize them, but if i could get them somewhere else let me know nukka
> *


had that one for like 4 year's


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2008, 07:50 PM~12384003
> *had that one for like 4 year's
> *


wat u want for it.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo luis you wanna sell da light , and if u do how much cus!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

front pistons front pistons.... let me know.... lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 9 2008, 10:59 PM~12384093
> *yo luis you wanna sell da light , and if u do how much cus!
> *



puta he'll sell them for $1,000 + shipping :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 9 2008, 08:08 PM~12384215
> *puta he'll sell them for $1,000 + shipping  :biggrin:
> *


wat ur his secretary now trick lol shit for dat prize u could keep it lol. que bola fula


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

saw that car at fudruckers last saturday night..... good shit!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 10 2008, 03:26 AM~12386799
> *saw that car at fudruckers last saturday night..... good shit!
> *


Thanx, not the best of my work. But it came out alright for my first painting lesson....


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 10 2008, 12:35 AM~12386839
> *Thanx, not the best of my work. But it came out alright for my first painting lesson....
> *


those are 6s on that thang rite?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Dec 10 2008, 03:40 AM~12386865
> *those are 6s on that thang rite?
> *


 :yes: They real 10's but I keep em clean though!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

should i post those pictures BEAR ??????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:59 PM~12384093
> *yo luis you wanna sell da light , and if u do how much cus!
> *


come get it


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 10 2008, 02:54 AM~12386949
> *should i post those pictures BEAR ??????
> *



if they are the pics that i think your talkin about? you'd be wrong for that! :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 10 2008, 07:54 AM~12387753
> *if they are the pics that i think your talkin about? you'd be wrong for that! :nosad:
> *


LOL , yeah i would never do my dawg like that i got you bear next time you try to be funny


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 10 2008, 11:14 AM~12388239
> *LOL , yeah i would never do my dawg like that i got you bear next time you try to be funny
> *


bear is better off staying quiet! dont even reply to that bear!
:|


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i just woke up  wutsup?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 10 2008, 12:15 PM~12388808
> *i just woke up  wutsup?
> *


must be nice!

dont ask questions u dont want the answer to!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 10 2008, 10:20 AM~12388850
> *must be nice!
> 
> dont ask questions u dont want the answer to!
> *


 :tears: :tears: k


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

whats up miami im sellin a lt1 motor 4l60e trans with wire harness pcu motor only has about 70k miles on it askin $900 obo let me know give call or text 754 244 3108 or pm me motor still in car so can hear run and test drive its in 96 impala


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 10 2008, 10:35 AM~12388959
> *:tears:  :tears: k
> *


stop crying fool :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

*INKSTINCT003*
que bola :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 10 2008, 12:34 PM~12390001
> *INKSTINCT003
> que bola :wave:
> *


wusssssaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 10 2008, 02:15 PM~12389860
> *stop crying fool  :biggrin:
> *


stop teasing the poor kid *****!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *mr.regal*, g-body lowlow
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DOUBLE O PHOTOSHOOT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3JY9J-PF0

DG


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 10 2008, 04:29 PM~12391648
> *DOUBLE O PHOTOSHOOT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3JY9J-PF0
> ...


wuzup fool !


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 9 2008, 10:55 AM~12377798
> *More
> 
> 
> ...











CLEAN REAL CLEAN


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lowbikeon20z, Impressive_regal*


:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HEY TRICK OR TREAT ????????????????? :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 10 2008, 07:45 PM~12392377
> *HEY TRICK OR TREAT ????????????????? :0
> *



yoooooo :cheesy:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

much pros to double 0 and jit


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

lookin good on that video


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 10 2008, 06:54 PM~12392473
> *yoooooo  :cheesy:
> *


SMELL MY FEET :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*for sale 24" 6 lug only one tire is good 700 obo*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

wrong post


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 10 2008, 04:23 PM~12392169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was when rollerz only in miami was good


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Dec 10 2008, 09:54 PM~12393597
> *that was when rollerz only in miami was good
> *


was up fool what they do


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 10 2008, 07:34 PM~12394061
> *was up fool what they do
> *


nothin here at luis crib u going to the hang out?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

nobody told me they going you all going


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 10 2008, 07:37 PM~12394111
> *nobody told me they going you all going
> *


me and luis so far that i know off


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Dayton Double Stamped 14x6 100 spokes
Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...










Outdoor Pic Front & Back

















14x6 Stamp on inner hub









Both Stamps

















This rim came off of this car


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 9 2008, 05:59 PM~12382051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats a nice bike in that pic

I sure wish it was mine

........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Dec 11 2008, 12:51 AM~12395839
> *Damn thats a nice bike in that pic
> 
> I sure wish it was mine
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 10 2008, 06:23 PM~12392169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA. WELL I WILL BE SELLING IT ONCE ITS DONE GETTING REDONE


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 10 2008, 06:29 PM~12391648
> *DOUBLE O PHOTOSHOOT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3JY9J-PF0
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Dec 10 2008, 07:44 PM~12394193
> *me and luis so far that i know off
> *


How much 4 a tat?? :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Dec 11 2008, 09:26 AM~12399277
> *How much 4 a tat??  :biggrin:
> *


lol a color bar, or some h.i.ds maybe some chinas!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 11 2008, 07:41 AM~12398393
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 

:angry: 

Finished with it yet?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Dec 11 2008, 12:57 PM~12399569
> *:0
> 
> :angry:
> ...



nope. :cheesy: 

lol


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 10 2008, 12:48 AM~12386909
> *:yes: They real 10's but I keep em clean though!
> *


yea that shits CHOPPIN :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 10 2008, 01:49 PM~12389654
> *whats up miami im sellin a lt1 motor 4l60e trans with wire harness pcu  motor only has about 70k miles on it askin $900 obo let me know give call or text 754 244 3108 or pm me motor still in car so can hear run and test drive its in 96 impala
> 
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going to post some show coverage i shot in May of this year..

Again.. this show was mostly big wheel cars.. But its better than 3 pages of yellow smiley faces..

Still gotta appreciate some of the work on these cars..

Posting in 5 mins.. im tagging right now


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Show Coverage 
May 08


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 11 2008, 04:37 PM~12402037
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS BAD RIGHT THERE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

any lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 11 2008, 04:44 PM~12402105
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More












Rapper Fabo (I think thats how its spelled)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


These are some NFL guys.. You guys are usually better at saying who they are.. better than i am.. I dont remember the names..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


Rapper Trina


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


Rapper Rick Ross


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats all i got.. enjoy


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 11 2008, 04:53 PM~12402201
> *More
> Rapper Rick Ross
> 
> ...



IN THE 3RD PIC HOMMIE LOOKS LIKE HE'S DANCING *SALSA* LOL LOL


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 11 2008, 05:54 PM~12402212
> *Thats all i got.. enjoy
> *


I see how it is Phil You come to town (Columbia S.C.) to cover a show and talk to me for an hour at the show and can't even get a picture of my car....... I thought we were cool, LOLOLOLOL. I'm just messing w/ you man hows it going down that way?

Nice pics of some of our shops cars too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE THAT LEFT ALL THOSE BEER BOTTLES WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THAT WAS THE LAST CHANCE WE HAD FOR THE HANGOUT.
YALL BETTER START LOOKING FOR ANOTHER PLACE TO CHILL. I CANT DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP NO MORE. AND JUST WHEN THIS WAS GETTING GOOD.. MOST LIKELY THERE LL BE A COP OUT HERE IN THE PARKING LOT THROWING OUT WHOEVER SHOWS UP. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR FUCKING IT UP FOR ALL OF US. YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 11 2008, 06:53 PM~12402830
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE THAT LEFT ALL THOSE BEER BOTTLES WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THAT WAS THE LAST CHANCE WE HAD FOR THE HANGOUT.
> YALL BETTER START LOOKING FOR ANOTHER PLACE TO CHILL. I CANT DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP NO MORE. AND JUST WHEN THIS WAS GETTING GOOD..  MOST LIKELY THERE LL BE A COP OUT HERE IN THE PARKING LOT THROWING OUT WHOEVER SHOWS UP.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR FUCKING IT UP FOR ALL OF US. YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.
> *


I think its about time you start calling out the great upstanding citizens that made this happen for us.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 11 2008, 06:53 PM~12402830
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE THAT LEFT ALL THOSE BEER BOTTLES WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THAT WAS THE LAST CHANCE WE HAD FOR THE HANGOUT.
> YALL BETTER START LOOKING FOR ANOTHER PLACE TO CHILL. I CANT DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP NO MORE. AND JUST WHEN THIS WAS GETTING GOOD..  MOST LIKELY THERE LL BE A COP OUT HERE IN THE PARKING LOT THROWING OUT WHOEVER SHOWS UP.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR FUCKING IT UP FOR ALL OF US. YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.
> *



R U SERIOUS ???? i agree wit Mandoo, put em on BLAST homie.....


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

BRAND NEW 1964 IMPALA INTERIOR SEAT COVERS 4 SALE PM ME IF URINTERESTED


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 11 2008, 06:53 PM~12402830
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE THAT LEFT ALL THOSE BEER BOTTLES WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THAT WAS THE LAST CHANCE WE HAD FOR THE HANGOUT.
> YALL BETTER START LOOKING FOR ANOTHER PLACE TO CHILL. I CANT DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP NO MORE. AND JUST WHEN THIS WAS GETTING GOOD..  MOST LIKELY THERE LL BE A COP OUT HERE IN THE PARKING LOT THROWING OUT WHOEVER SHOWS UP.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR FUCKING IT UP FOR ALL OF US. YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.
> *


if its people that get on this site then u should putem on blast....other wise it will be pointless. thats y shit gotta b dealt with face to face so theres no misunderstandings. really sux that a GOOD ,LEGAL hangout had to be closed due to dumbfuks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone got front coils? I need used front coils, or one full stack to cut in half. Let me know.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 11 2008, 06:53 PM~12402830
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE THAT LEFT ALL THOSE BEER BOTTLES WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THAT WAS THE LAST CHANCE WE HAD FOR THE HANGOUT.
> YALL BETTER START LOOKING FOR ANOTHER PLACE TO CHILL. I CANT DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP NO MORE. AND JUST WHEN THIS WAS GETTING GOOD..  MOST LIKELY THERE LL BE A COP OUT HERE IN THE PARKING LOT THROWING OUT WHOEVER SHOWS UP.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR FUCKING IT UP FOR ALL OF US. YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.
> *


dam dat sux n i wus gunna ride up there wen my car got done thx 2 the dum asses not gunna happen now :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Dec 11 2008, 05:44 PM~12403791
> *if its people that get on this site then u should putem on blast....other wise it will be pointless. thats y shit gotta b dealt with face to face so theres no misunderstandings. really sux that a GOOD ,LEGAL hangout had to be closed due to dumbfuks
> *


ANYONE THAT WAS AT THE HANGOUT SAW WHO WAS DRINKING OUT THERE IN THE PARKING LOT. *CORONAS* AND *HEINEKENS*. THEY WERE LEFT BY THE SIGN IN THE PARKING LOT. YOU GUYS AINT NO STRANGERS HERE. YALL BEEN COMING OUT HERE FROM THE GITGO. WE ALL GROWN, I DONT HAVE TO BE CALLING ANYBODY OUT. PEOPLE JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK. I PUT MYSELF AND MY SHOP OUT THERE FOR THIS HANGOUT.AND NOBODY RESPECTS. THERE ARE LIKE 10 GARBAGE CANS IN THAT SHOPPING CENTER. IF THIS HAPPENS HERE, ITS BOUND TO HAPPEN ANYWHERE ELSE. THE SAD THING IS THAT THIS IS NOT THE FIRST TIME I TALK ABOUT THIS. AND NOT THE FIRST TIME THE LANDLORD HITS ME UP FOR THIS. THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT THESE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS TO THE HANGOUT. IT WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED.  :happysad:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 11 2008, 12:17 PM~12400262
> *nope.  :cheesy:
> 
> lol
> *


hahaha

wait thats not funny


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

FUCKIN DRUNKS THEY ARE PROBALY SUM CHEERLEADERS THAT DONT HAVE ANY CARS FUCKIN IT UP FOR THE REST OF US ONE MORE TIME STUPID DRUNK SIDELINE CHEERLEADERS DUMB **** THEY PROBALLY LEAVE THEM BOTTLES ALL OVER THEYRE TRAILER N E WAYS FIND OUT WHERE THEY LIVE AND WE WILL LEAVE THEM ALL OVER THERE YARD OR AT THEIR MOMMAS HOUSE DUMB ASS TRAILER PARK TRASHY FUCKING **** :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown:  :guns: :nono: :rant: :guns: :thumbsdown: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Dec 11 2008, 09:30 PM~12406166
> *FUCKIN DRUNKS THEY ARE PROBALY SUM CHEERLEADERS THAT DONT HAVE ANY CARS FUCKIN IT UP FOR THE REST OF US ONE MORE TIME STUPID DRUNK SIDELINE CHEERLEADERS DUMB **** THEY PROBALLY LEAVE THEM BOTTLES ALL OVER THEYRE TRAILER N E WAYS FIND OUT WHERE THEY LIVE AND WE WILL LEAVE THEM ALL OVER THERE YARD OR AT THEIR MOMMAS HOUSE DUMB ASS TRAILER PARK TRASHY FUCKING **** :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:    :guns:  :nono:  :rant:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


AS A MATTER OF FACT THEY HAVE SOME NICE ASS CARS. :dunno:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I HAVE THIS FOR SALE IF ANY ONE INTRESTED.1985 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM NOT NO COUPE DEVILLE.2000 OR BEST OFFER ALL AS IS.PM ME


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 11 2008, 11:47 PM~12405654
> *ANYONE THAT WAS AT THE HANGOUT SAW WHO WAS DRINKING OUT THERE IN THE PARKING LOT. CORONAS AND HEINEKENS. THEY WERE LEFT BY THE SIGN IN THE PARKING LOT. YOU GUYS AINT NO STRANGERS HERE. YALL BEEN COMING OUT HERE FROM THE GITGO. WE ALL GROWN, I DONT HAVE TO BE CALLING ANYBODY OUT. PEOPLE JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK. I PUT MYSELF AND MY SHOP OUT THERE FOR THIS HANGOUT.AND NOBODY RESPECTS. THERE ARE LIKE 10 GARBAGE CANS IN THAT SHOPPING CENTER. IF THIS HAPPENS HERE, ITS BOUND TO HAPPEN ANYWHERE ELSE. THE SAD THING IS THAT THIS IS NOT THE FIRST TIME I TALK ABOUT THIS. AND NOT THE FIRST TIME THE LANDLORD HITS ME UP FOR THIS. THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT THESE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS TO THE HANGOUT. IT WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED.   :happysad:
> *


if they are on this site alot and heard the previous messages then they are just ignorant fucks...i guess they have to feel cool and leave the bottles so every1 can see what and how much they were drinking. :uh: pathetic ass ni99az


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Dec 12 2008, 07:48 AM~12409598
> *if they are on this site alot and heard the previous messages then they are just ignorant fucks...i guess they have to feel cool and leave the bottles so every1 can see what and how much they were drinking. :uh:  pathetic ass ni99az
> *


X2


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 11 2008, 05:53 PM~12402830
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE THAT LEFT ALL THOSE BEER BOTTLES WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THAT WAS THE LAST CHANCE WE HAD FOR THE HANGOUT.
> YALL BETTER START LOOKING FOR ANOTHER PLACE TO CHILL. I CANT DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP NO MORE. AND JUST WHEN THIS WAS GETTING GOOD..  MOST LIKELY THERE LL BE A COP OUT HERE IN THE PARKING LOT THROWING OUT WHOEVER SHOWS UP.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR FUCKING IT UP FOR ALL OF US. YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.
> *


thats some fukin bullshit these fuck ass mother fuckers aint got no respect dumb fucks if there man enuff to drink they should be man enuff to confess about it pu$$y :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Dec 11 2008, 10:15 PM~12406782
> *I HAVE THIS FOR SALE IF ANY ONE INTRESTED.1985 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM NOT NO COUPE DEVILLE.2000 OR BEST OFFER ALL AS IS.PM ME
> 
> 
> ...


I'VE SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON , VERY CLEAN CAR .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CREEPIN CUTTY where you at fool ????? :wave: 





HOMESTEAD SPEEDWAY SHOW DECEMBER 21 


MIAMI BEACH CONVENTION CENTER , IMPORT NIGHTS DECEMBER 20


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE WOULD COME ON HERE AND TALK ABOUT THOSE PEOPLE WITH THE BEER BOTTLES AT THAT HANGOUT BUT LIKE YOU ALL SAY ITS NOT THE FRIST TIME IT HAS HAPPEND SO WHY NOT TELL THOSE PEOPLE SOMETHING THE NIGHT YOU ALL SEE THEM OR IS IT THAT SOMEONE IS SCARED TO IF YOU TALK TO THEM BY NOT TRYING THEM MAYBE IT WILL GET SOLVED 


THERES NO NEED TO COME ON HERE CALLING PEOPLE PUSSY, FAGETS, TRAILER PARK BITCHS. IT NOT GOING TO GET YOU NO WHERE .


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Dec 9 2008, 11:02 AM~12377864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice rides homies ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, *INKSTINCT003, massacre*, THE INFORMER, Lady2-Face '64, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
* 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 12 2008, 11:29 AM~12411867
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, INKSTINCT003, massacre, THE INFORMER, Lady2-Face '64, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


que vola papo


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 12 2008, 02:32 PM~12411897
> *que vola torta
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 12 2008, 11:29 AM~12411867
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, INKSTINCT003, massacre, THE INFORMER, Lady2-Face '64, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone interested in a whammy tank??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=446796


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn+Dec 12 2008, 01:32 PM~12411897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

eeeehhh te coji yewita


7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: elegance custom ed :biggrin: no work today whiteboy


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 12 2008, 02:58 PM~12412206
> *aqui chillen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Dec 12 2008, 02:50 PM~12412605
> *
> *


????


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

NOTHING TO YOU HOMMIE I WAS LIKING THE GUY WITH THE MIDDLE FINGER 
YOU KNOW THIS ONE


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Dec 12 2008, 02:57 PM~12412645
> *NOTHING TO YOU HOMMIE I WAS LIKING THE GUY WITH THE MIDDLE FINGER
> YOU KNOW THIS ONE
> 
> ...


ohh


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 12 2008, 03:58 PM~12412652
> *ohh
> *



OK CHUNKY FUNKY STAY COOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

EURO 2 LOW DO YOU HAVE PICTURES OF TONYS MAZDA 929


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Dec 12 2008, 10:32 AM~12411320
> *ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE WOULD COME ON HERE AND TALK ABOUT THOSE PEOPLE WITH THE BEER BOTTLES AT THAT HANGOUT BUT LIKE YOU ALL SAY ITS NOT THE FRIST TIME IT HAS HAPPEND SO WHY NOT TELL THOSE PEOPLE SOMETHING THE NIGHT YOU ALL SEE THEM OR IS IT THAT SOMEONE IS SCARED TO IF YOU TALK TO THEM BY NOT TRYING THEM MAYBE IT WILL GET SOLVED
> THERES NO NEED TO COME ON HERE CALLING PEOPLE PUSSY, FAGETS, TRAILER PARK BITCHS. IT NOT GOING TO GET YOU NO WHERE .
> *


papo aint nobody scared. who the fuck are you with your 8 post coming on this bitch talk all that shit. do you even come out to the hangout?? everybody grown in this bitch, i shouldnt be babysitting anybody. the hangout is fucked. and i dont call anybody out cause i aint no snitch. maybe you like that . not me


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Tires & Wheels For Sale Tires Still GOt 30% on Em $400.00 OBO


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 12 2008, 04:12 PM~12412733
> *papo aint nobody scared. who the fuck are you with your 8 post  coming on this bitch talk all that shit. do you even come out to the hangout?? everybody grown in this bitch, i shouldnt be babysitting anybody. the hangout is fucked.  and i dont call anybody out cause i aint no snitch. maybe you like that . not me
> *



ONE THING I DON'T RECALL ME TRYING ANYONE SO THE FACT OF U TELLING ME WHO THE FUCK ARE UR IS NOT COOL BUT IF YOU FEEL THE NEED TO TALK THAT WAY ITS COOL CUZ NOW YOU FEEL BETTER BUT REMEBER I WAS NOT THE ONE TO MESS UP UR HANGOUT HOPE ALL WORKS OUT 

AND I DON'T THINK EVERTHING I TALKED WAS SHIT I WAS JUST SAYING BUT PEOPLE ALWAYS TAKE THINGS THE WRONG WAY WOW 

ALL I SAID WAS TALK TO THE PEOPLE THAT ARE DOING IT NO NEED TO BE SCARED


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

OH AND ANOTHER THING SRY MY POST COUNT AIN'T AS HIGH AS URS


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 12 2008, 03:10 PM~12412722
> *EURO 2 LOW DO YOU HAVE PICTURES OF TONYS MAZDA 929
> *




Barney?

TONS.. i loved that car.. even tried to buy it when it was up for sale..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just found a folder of a Rollin picnic that i shot in 2005..

I am tagging them right now.. and will post the 2005 Rollin cars shortly


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 11 2008, 06:53 PM~12402830
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE THAT LEFT ALL THOSE BEER BOTTLES WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THAT WAS THE LAST CHANCE WE HAD FOR THE HANGOUT.
> YALL BETTER START LOOKING FOR ANOTHER PLACE TO CHILL. I CANT DO IT HERE AT THE SHOP NO MORE. AND JUST WHEN THIS WAS GETTING GOOD..  MOST LIKELY THERE LL BE A COP OUT HERE IN THE PARKING LOT THROWING OUT WHOEVER SHOWS UP.  ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR FUCKING IT UP FOR ALL OF US. YOU GUYS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.
> *


damn that's fuckd up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *Euro2low*, orientalmontecarlo, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 96' lincoln, hwdsfinest, ROLLIN LUXURY, TRYMEBCH
damn phil you trippin with tham two girls from that car show they ant my type


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jeff dont for get me tommor


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

What girls?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

these two homie








[/quote]


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha.. I could barely take the photo.. i was laughing so hard..
Check the gear.. Purse.. shoes.. glasses.. all matches.. them girls took some serious time in the morning.. to come out looking like Ronald McDonald..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

OK

This is Rollin C.C. Picnic.. Shot in Miami.. 2005


Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Whos coming out to Towers..............good weather tonight.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 12 2008, 05:53 PM~12413643
> *Haha.. I could barely take the photo.. i was laughing so hard..
> Check the gear.. Purse.. shoes.. glasses.. all matches.. them girls took some serious time in the morning.. to come out looking like Ronald McDonald..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 12 2008, 06:08 PM~12413783
> *Whos coming out to Towers..............good weather tonight.
> *


I was out there last week....I go every other week


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 87blazer, 80 Eldog, Euro2low, CadillacNick, INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MAAANDO

wuts good bitch


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 12 2008, 06:19 PM~12413904
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is sexyyyy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys..


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Dec 12 2008, 06:20 PM~12413915
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 87blazer, 80 Eldog, Euro2low, CadillacNick, INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MAAANDO
> 
> ...





Chillin man sleepin................ sleepin............ and a lil more sleepin!!!Que paso?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have a set of upper a arms for a 64 Impala, extended............chrome or not? Also need reverse set of cups and powerballs...............let me know.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

WE AT IT AGAIN......












DG


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 12 2008, 03:12 PM~12412733
> *papo aint nobody scared. who the fuck are you with your 8 post  coming on this bitch talk all that shit. do you even come out to the hangout?? everybody grown in this bitch, i shouldnt be babysitting anybody. the hangout is fucked.  and i dont call anybody out cause i aint no snitch. maybe you like that . not me
> *


96 LINCOLN DID IT :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 12 2008, 04:09 PM~12413798
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


those were the good ol dayzzzz....


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 11 2008, 02:54 PM~12402212
> *Thats all i got.. enjoy
> *


yo u got any pics of the batman truck


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 12 2008, 04:46 PM~12414179
> *Anyone have a set of upper a arms for a 64 Impala, extended............chrome or not? Also need reverse set of cups and powerballs...............let me know.
> *


hit up large i think he has a set laying around


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Dec 13 2008, 10:47 AM~12419646
> *yo u got any pics of the batman truck
> *



Dude that owned it.. wasnt at the picnic..
I posted photos a while ago at the UCE picnic.. with a bunch of photos of Batman


----------



## MyTyphoon1993 (Jun 19, 2004)

Selling a 96 Triple Black Fleetwood Brougham, clean interior, has a dented drivers rear body panel. The rear end is making noise and the transmission is slipping. Has Impala SS rims on it, 1 tire is bad and its sitting on one spare. Needs some tlc, has 110K miles on it. Asking 1300$ for it.

Ill have pics up soon.


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Dec 13 2008, 12:17 PM~12420685
> *Dude that owned it.. wasnt at the picnic..
> I posted photos a while ago at the UCE picnic.. with a bunch of photos of Batman
> *


u right cuz my cuzin is the one that owned it be for me so were can i find the uce pinic photos


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Double Stamped Dayton 14x6 100 spokes
Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...










Outdoor Pic Front & Back

















14x6 Stamp on inner hub









Both Stamps

















This rim came off of this car


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

GOT THIS IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY :biggrin: A FRESH DADDY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 13 2008, 08:22 PM~12422477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody hook this ***** up with a new camera please! :biggrin: Wassup D?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

There will be a second season of Living the LOW LIFE..........starts January 20, 2009


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IN SEARCH OF TEAL SUEDE CAN ANYONE POINT ME TO A LOCAL SHOP WHO MIGHT HAVE SUM NEEDING 2 OR 3 YARDS THANKS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2008, 09:20 PM~12423277
> *Somebody hook this ***** up with a new camera please! :biggrin: Wassup D?
> *



:biggrin:WUZUP DAWG I KNOW ITS TIME FOR AN UPGRADE :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 13 2008, 01:35 PM~12420222
> *hit up large i think he has a set laying around
> *



Damm, I sold them for crack last week! Times are hard!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 13 2008, 05:20 PM~12422455
> *GOT THIS IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY :biggrin: A FRESH DADDY
> 
> 
> ...


That thang looking nice Danny !... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 13 2008, 09:57 PM~12424186
> *IN SEARCH OF TEAL SUEDE CAN ANYONE POINT ME TO A LOCAL SHOP WHO MIGHT HAVE SUM NEEDING 2 OR 3 YARDS THANKS
> *


cheap suede 12 a yard good for panels and headliners but not seats real deal street suede will run 20-40 a yard and is the best for seats and areas that will be exposed to u v rays if the suede has a cotton type of material backing its not good 4 seats ...nunez bros will tax u,and elegance wont sell u the material unless u doin wit them i recommend u go to martin abascal in allapattah on 19th street and 20th not to sure about the adress though they have everything from carpet to dyes and fasteners and open to the public ..if u still cant find any lmk...


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

got a set of complete adapters if any one needs em $40 

also have 1 extra red(right side) adapter for $10



















4th is on this rim 










and if anyone is interested i have this singe hex also $15


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

i also have this cadillac REAL leather record book and owners manual
its black and with gold trim. VERY good conditions! still smells like leather! 
make an offer if interested..its for any and all 1984 Cadillacs 

it contains:

A white with gold trim maintenance book update card

"GOLD KEY" booklet

Complete owners manual (very detailed, 128-pages with piks)

Maintenance schedule booklet (not written in)

Owners record booklet (not written in)


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

i have a used chrome whammy tank for sale. just the tank no rods

it can be used with rods or the existing regular nuts and bolts of your pumps.
it measures out to 14" and it is stainless steel.
has some dents but they are all on the same side so it can be placed on the non-visable part of your setup. ex..(dents facing the backseat)
its still very nice & usable in a street car or would be a great tank to send off to re-chrome for a show ride.. 

the dents are not as bad as the reflection of the chrome makes it look but regardless of the fact, i have shown the dents and minor blemishes in the pix so there will be no suprizes..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=446796


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 14 2008, 03:23 PM~12427502
> *cheap suede 12 a yard good for panels and headliners but not seats real deal street suede will run 20-40 a yard and is the best for seats and areas that will be exposed to u v rays if the suede has a cotton type of material backing its not good 4 seats ...nunez bros will tax u,and elegance wont sell u the material unless u doin wit them i recommend u go to martin abascal in allapattah on 19th street and 20th not to sure about the adress though they have everything from carpet to dyes and fasteners and open to the public ..if u still cant find any lmk...
> *


x2 ive gotten vynil there before guys got alot of shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 14 2008, 05:12 PM~12427754
> *x2 ive gotten vynil there before guys got alot of shit
> *



x3


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

4 sale. 1 of the cleanest regals in Miami. 1987 Buick Regal all the chromes have been rechromed. new half top. Interior is clean. it's fully reinforced and ready for a rack and switches.engine runs great. clean paint.. Anything else you wanna know pm me. I want 3,500 firm..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Dec 14 2008, 05:50 PM~12428265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 

no bullshit here, car IS really clean, runs GREAT and is COMPLETELY reinforced. 

good luck homie!


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 14 2008, 04:02 PM~12428311
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> no bullshit here, car IS really clean, runs GREAT and is COMPLETELY reinforced.
> ...



THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 14 2008, 06:15 PM~12428116
> *x3
> *


Been gettin material from them for over 10 yrs. Good people.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 13 2008, 05:20 PM~12422455
> *GOT THIS IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY :biggrin: A FRESH DADDY
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice to have a brand new one. money like that?!?! damn :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Dec 14 2008, 03:01 PM~12427703
> *got a set of complete adapters if any one needs em $40
> 
> also have 1 extra red(right side) adapter for $10
> ...


was up i need that hex knockoff


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 10 2008, 01:49 PM~12389654
> *whats up miami im sellin a lt1 motor 4l60e trans with wire harness pcu  motor only has about 70k miles on it askin $900 obo let me know give call or text 754 244 3108 or pm me motor still in car so can hear run and test drive its in 96 impala
> 
> *


sold


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn this bitch is DEAD !!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 10 2008, 04:29 PM~12391648
> *DOUBLE O PHOTOSHOOT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3JY9J-PF0
> ...



mad prop on jit and double o


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Dec 8 2008, 11:16 PM~12375025
> *The many faces of  The Scarface Box
> 
> 
> ...



wutz good ma *****!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *96' lincoln*, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 15 2008, 08:25 AM~12433296
> *mad prop on jit and double o
> *


***** YOU'VE BEEN LOST  

I SAW YOU ROLLIN BOYZ RIDIN THREW THE BEACH SATURDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *Bowtie South, 96' lincoln*

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Dec 15 2008, 11:14 AM~12433594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 15 2008, 11:14 AM~12433594
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Bowtie South, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 15 2008, 09:47 AM~12433442
> ****** YOU'VE BEEN LOST
> 
> I SAW YOU ROLLIN BOYZ RIDIN THREW THE BEACH SATURDAY  :thumbsup:
> *



*YEA I KNO *****... BUT U ALREADY KNO WUTS UP WIT ME....



YEA WE OUT THERE...BUT SHIT WAS DEAD ASS FUCK....






YO FOR THOSE SELLIN CARS OR WANNA BUY I FOUND A RAW ASS WEBSITE WWW.MAUTOFIED.COM THERE'S ONLY CUSTOM CARS IN THERE 4 SALE OR TRADES... CHECK IT OUT... I HAVE DA VIC ON THERE 4 SALE!!!!*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Dec 15 2008, 12:12 PM~12434499
> *
> *



I HERD BOUT DAT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

page 2 shit.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Thanks DRE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I HAVE THIS FOR SALE IF ANY ONE INTRESTED.1985 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM NOT NO COUPE DEVILLE.2000 OR BEST OFFER ALL AS IS.PM ME

























STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE RIDE TO THE BEACH DOUBLE O ALL I KNOW THAT IT WAS VERY WINDY OUT THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 15 2008, 11:14 AM~12434519
> *I HERD BOUT DAT SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que bola so loka u been lost *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Dec 15 2008, 09:27 PM~12440748
> *THANKS FOR THE RIDE TO THE BEACH DOUBLE O  ALL I KNOW THAT IT WAS VERY WINDY OUT THERE   :biggrin:
> *


no problem fool , 2009 is going to be a good year i can feel it..........


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Dec 15 2008, 01:12 PM~12434499
> *
> *


AT LEAST WE NOW KNOW BUSH IS GOOD AT DODGE BALL LOL ONLY 8 YEARS LATER FUCKING BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

..Box chevy house grill for sale 300.00


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 15 2008, 11:35 PM~12440861
> *no problem fool , 2009 is going to be a good year i can feel it..........
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

dimelo gilbee


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 15 2008, 10:07 PM~12441191
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *



x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Dec 16 2008, 07:36 AM~12443711
> *dimelo gilbee
> *




no lo creo es un fantasma :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

lol..so whats up with a new hangout?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Dec 15 2008, 10:32 PM~12440829
> *que bola so loka u been lost *****
> *



***** i know i know


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 15 2008, 10:16 AM~12433612
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Still waiting on my t-shirt  

P Nutt


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

NEW HANGOUT THS WEDNESDAY WUSSUP WHOS DOWN ITS GONNA BE AT THE WALMART ON 57TH


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 16 2008, 10:59 AM~12444155
> *NEW HANGOUT THS WEDNESDAY WUSSUP WHOS DOWN ITS GONNA BE AT THE WALMART ON 57TH
> *



i give that shit 10 minutes of being dere and we all end up at checkers again. :uh:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

that walmart has a good parking lot..the cops dont go in there


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Why doesn't someone just talk to the people at hooters? They are down for a hangout as long as people eat their food.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 16 2008, 12:24 PM~12444810
> *Why doesn't someone just talk to the people at hooters? They are down for a hangout as long as people eat their food.
> *


isnt wednesdays bike night at hooters ?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 16 2008, 10:27 AM~12444841
> *isnt wednesdays bike night at hooters ?
> *


no they moved it down to 25th st closed to hooters


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeaap wednesday nites is full of bikes at hooters


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Dec 16 2008, 10:32 AM~12444892
> *no they moved it down to 25th st closed to hooters
> *


they moved it to a billiard bar down the street


----------



## KOTB10 (Jan 28, 2007)

anyone kno someone who could spray a mural

hit ko up at 786-525-7172


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

elegance rideout comin up this weekend will repost the whole article in a couple minutes


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Dec 16 2008, 10:34 AM~12444905
> *yeaap wednesday nites is full of bikes at hooters
> *


which hooters in doral??


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 16 2008, 01:53 PM~12445631
> *which hooters in doral??
> *


university n pines


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MY HOME BOY GOES TO THAT HOOTERS EVERY WEDNESDAY WITH HIS BIKE. THERE S STILL HANG OUT THERE


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

saw that candy green 90s malibu at oakwood today, looked pretty wet. you on here right?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

96' lincoln

i found the video u were looking for lol

hahaha watch it homie :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

i say we keep the hangouts in dade....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KOTB10_@Dec 16 2008, 11:34 AM~12444915
> *anyone kno someone who could spray a mural
> 
> hit ko up at 786-525-7172
> *


Purple from Majestics does bad ass work....heavyrollez on here.


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

No decisions on where the hangout is .......shit if some dumbass didnt fuck up the last one we would not have to be lookin for a new place in which the same thing will happen again anyway


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Dec 16 2008, 02:23 PM~12446819
> *No decisions on where the hangout is .......shit if some dumbass didnt fuck up the last one we would not have to be lookin for a new place in which the same thing will happen again anyway
> *


tell me about it


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, rollin-orange, Chevy210, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, 305KingCadillac, *hwdsfinest*, HAHAHA

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ELEGANCE car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there

DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008 
TIME: 8:00PM
PLACE: CHEVRON GAS STATION
Kendal Drive & 107TH Avenue

Cruise Will Start There And Continue Thru The Grove Then The Beach


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

fuk all dat!!!.... i say we bring it back to TK on 57th.....I think that was one of the best places..... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 16 2008, 01:38 PM~12445990
> *MY HOME BOY GOES TO THAT HOOTERS EVERY WEDNESDAY WITH HIS BIKE. THERE S STILL HANG OUT THERE
> *



yEA.............Mondays is Corvette night, and Wendsday is bike night.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

not a bad idea switchhitter....the cops dont mind to much there as long
as noone peels out or does doughnuts


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have a set of extended and reinforced upper a arms for 1990 Cadillac................let me know.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KOTB10_@Dec 16 2008, 01:34 PM~12444915
> *anyone kno someone who could spray a mural
> 
> hit ko up at 786-525-7172
> *


Purple from Majestics does bad ass work....*heavyrollerz *on here. 

this is the one i was tellin u bout....hit up danny he knows him or send him a pm


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 16 2008, 04:04 PM~12447251
> *fuk all dat!!!.... i say we bring it back to TK on 57th.....I think that was one of the best places.....  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

For sell. hit me up if interested 305-879-0517


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Dec 16 2008, 06:43 PM~12448790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS CLEAN ***** GOOD LUCK ON DA SALE HOMIE


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

thanks!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KOTB10_@Dec 16 2008, 12:34 PM~12444915
> *anyone kno someone who could spray a mural
> 
> hit ko up at 786-525-7172
> *


I got a homie that can hook you up, his name is Dennis, serious skillz, catch me back, I will hit you up with his Phone number


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 16 2008, 05:04 PM~12447251
> *fuk all dat!!!.... i say we bring it back to TK on 57th.....I think that was one of the best places.....  :biggrin:
> *


 my dawg jose wit the bright ideas! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 16 2008, 03:04 PM~12447251
> *fuk all dat!!!.... i say we bring it back to TK on 57th.....I think that was one of the best places.....  :biggrin:
> *


lol then when it gets raided hit up taco bell :biggrin: 

hahaha i remember those dayz clearly


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 16 2008, 06:50 PM~12449426
> *lol then when it gets raided hit up taco bell  :biggrin:
> 
> hahaha i remember those dayz clearly
> *


my bad earlier i dont have a horn...lol.. but i did chunk da deuce :biggrin:


----------



## KOTB10 (Jan 28, 2007)

i don't beleive that i have Danny's correct number!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

2 diffrent style of engraving him me up for more info
engraving done here in miami

style 1









style 2


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SOUND OF REVENGE, Made You A Hater putas :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 16 2008, 10:59 PM~12450103
> *SOUND OF REVENGE, Made You A Hater putas  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I FEEL LEFT OUT.......... :rant: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KOTB10_@Dec 16 2008, 01:34 PM~12444915
> *anyone kno someone who could spray a mural
> 
> hit ko up at 786-525-7172
> *


yea grasshopper can do anything you want and reasonable his number is 754 246 7846 tell him tony sent you you wont be disapointed


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 16 2008, 07:27 PM~12449791
> *my bad earlier i dont have a horn...lol.. but i did chunk da deuce :biggrin:
> *


its koo homie i chuckd it right back i dunno if u saw :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 16 2008, 03:37 PM~12446411
> *96' lincoln
> 
> i found the video u were looking for lol
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

My Homeboy sellin his bubble caprice. its a 92 chevy caprice classic . original owner,has a 305 fully built has cold ac $3500 obo 

*20"rims 
*impala interior 
*17"flip down 
*pioneer double din touch screen 
* tow hitch 
*G5 alarm 
*train horns 
*system 
*tints 
*14k blue hids 

for more info call or text 305-725-6614 or 305-510-9915 " Pucho "


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 16 2008, 03:04 PM~12447251
> *fuk all dat!!!.... i say we bring it back to TK on 57th.....I think that was one of the best places.....  :biggrin:
> *


THAT PLACE I REMEMBER GOT RAIDED LAST TIME. COPS BLOCKED ALL EXITS, YEAH IT IS ONE OF THE BEST PLACES , SPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE A BENCH WARRANT, AND DRINKING AND LOWRIDING :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i say we bring back towers on friday nights. I'm sure i aint da only one who would be down for dat..  :dunno:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

look at this i thought jose was skinny lol lol lol lol 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ipua3OWhSk


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 17 2008, 10:12 AM~12454593
> *i say we bring back towers on friday nights. I'm sure i aint da only one who would be down for dat..   :dunno:
> *


thta shit is poppin wether we are there or not so all u have to do is show up ..u cant beat that


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ELEGANCE car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there

DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008 
TIME: 8:00PM
PLACE: CHEVRON GAS STATION
Kendal Drive & 107TH Avenue

Cruise Will Start There And Continue Thru The Grove Then The Beach


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: BUBBA-D


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 17 2008, 12:54 PM~12456132
> *:wave: BUBBA-D
> *


que bola   ma ***** wats good with u


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 17 2008, 12:30 PM~12455386
> *thta shit is poppin wether we are there or not so all u have to do is show up ..u cant beat that
> *



Every friday. with no problems......................


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 17 2008, 12:39 PM~12456022
> *ELEGANCE car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there
> 
> DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 17 2008, 12:54 PM~12456132
> *:wave: BUBBA-D
> *


WWWAAAAAASSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

need to find out whos calling u
http://phonetrace.org/


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 17 2008, 04:15 PM~12456258
> *Every friday. with no problems......................
> *


and you never have to worry bout it being dead that only thing you cant ack stupid in there ...good thing though its a friday and you can roll out to the next thing going down ...shit back in the day that shit used to be packed wit lowriders now the imports took it over the only one repersenting the lowriders is 25 street out there


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Dec 17 2008, 01:45 PM~12456457
> *need to find out whos calling u
> http://phonetrace.org/
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Dec 17 2008, 01:45 PM~12456464
> *and you never have to worry bout it being dead that only thing you cant ack stupid in there ...good thing though its a friday and you can roll out to the next thing going down ...shit back in the day that shit used to be packed wit lowriders now the imports took it over the only one repersenting the lowriders is 25 street out there
> *


we go out there too friday nights as well..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 17 2008, 12:54 PM~12456132
> *:wave: BUBBA-D
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats good danny305


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAHAHA, 99 LINCOLN


I SMELL PUSSY


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC+Dec 16 2008, 04:28 PM~12448078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it did get raided..I was there that day...lol... but that was after a while that it was going on... and as far as bench warrants and drinking and driving...hey to each his own.. they know the risk they take when they step out of the crib...  ..... or we can have it at your shop again..lol...what you think? mr.dre..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Dec 17 2008, 02:54 PM~12456513
> *we go out there too friday nights as well..
> *



they do............. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Dec 17 2008, 04:11 PM~12456653
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HAHAHA, 99 LINCOLN
> I SMELL PUSSY
> *



THATS FUCKD UP WHO IS THIS.....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Dec 17 2008, 04:54 PM~12456513
> *we go out there too friday nights as well..
> *



tru sorry i know you guys go to


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I'm jus saying we need to get more lowriders out there in general.I know regardless of whether w're thereor not towersis always crackin. And homeboy aint lying back in the day there were so many lo-lo's out there i used to look foward to going to towers until the imports took that shit over cuz everyone else stopped showing up..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

as for the hangout,last i heard it is going to be in doral at the billiard club on 25st..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

SO WHERES DA HANGOUT!!!!????


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 17 2008, 06:50 PM~12457540
> *SO WHERES DA HANGOUT!!!!????
> *


not in Opa Locka....


i just wanted to take a second and THANK all those involved for shuttin down tha spot... all the alchy's n the retards drivin their power wheels like idiots.... THANX AGAIN !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 17 2008, 05:50 PM~12457540
> *SO WHERES DA HANGOUT!!!!????
> *


x2


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

wheres the hangout


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

how can i get to da towers


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

my car is for sale - $5k. working top cutass with chrome bottom


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*, Lady2-Face '64, 2-Face '64

:wave:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 17 2008, 03:01 PM~12457052
> *I'm jus saying we need to get more lowriders out there in general.I know regardless of whether w're thereor not towersis always crackin. And homeboy aint lying back in the day there were so many lo-lo's out there i used to look foward to going to towers until the imports took that shit over cuz everyone else stopped showing up..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

we should try 256th


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

LOOKING FOR KNOCK OFFS......

NO BULLETS......


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 17 2008, 05:21 PM~12458366
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003, Lady2-Face '64, 2-Face '64
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Have a Russound R1250MC 12 channel amplifier and a Russound 6 zone speaker selector. This is high end home theater equipment new in box never used. If anyone is interested hit me up. Will take trades, cash or both. This equipment goes for $1200.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

TK BOUND OR WHAT LETS DO THIS TONITE


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 17 2008, 08:03 PM~12458167
> *how can i get to da towers
> *



depends where you coming from you can take 95 north to 595 east get off on university drive south and its right there every friday night its packed it 2 dollars to park your shit and show or you can just park outside the roped area and just walk around lots of places to eat within walkin distance to


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...A1%7C240%3A1318

Look at this shit


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1Ace, DANNY305


What it dew Danny


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Dec 17 2008, 07:58 PM~12459984
> *depends where you coming from you can take 95 north to 595 east get off on university drive south and its  right there every friday night its packed it 2 dollars to park your shit and show or you can just park outside the roped area and just walk around lots of places to eat within walkin distance to
> *


thanks homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAW1H59OJPA

BORED...................NO HANGOUT ! :angry:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

morning


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning everybody wus good i have 87 cutlass front clip for sale make me an offer for it 786 624 1033


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 17 2008, 12:39 PM~12456022
> *ELEGANCE car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there
> 
> DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008
> ...


x2


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 17 2008, 09:41 PM~12461306
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAW1H59OJPA
> 
> BORED...................NO HANGOUT ! :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (*5 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *DOUBLE-O*, 305low,* INKSTINCT003
*

:wave: :wave: 

alotta spys watching !


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ELEGANCE car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there

DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008 
TIME: 8:00PM
PLACE: CHEVRON GAS STATION
Kendal Drive & 107TH Avenue

Cruise Will Start There And Continue Thru The Grove Then The Beach


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Dec 18 2008, 06:12 AM~12463947
> *morning
> *


what's up fool ........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 18 2008, 08:36 AM~12464425
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O, 305low, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


i like that pic in your avi , post it up .


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 18 2008, 11:29 AM~12464726
> *i like that pic in your avi , post it up .
> *


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

no plans on a new hangout ???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 18 2008, 08:36 AM~12464425
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O, 305low, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


QUE BOLON. SO WHERE WAS THE HANGOUT YESTERDAY?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yesturday we tryed out the doral hangout and it was full of bikes but nobody decided to show up so we decided to go to checkers on 68th street and we were there till late with no cops harrassing us if everyone shows up parks and chills no burnouts or bassing or horn blastin we can stay there WITH NO PROBLEMS FOR SHURE AND AS FOR THE DRINKERS THERE TRASH CANS EVERYWHERE DON LITTER NO MORE THROW IT AWAY CUZ SUMONE COULD POP A TIRE IF THE HIT A BOTTLE 

JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

68th got deed up??


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 18 2008, 11:52 AM~12464916
> *QUE BOLON. SO WHERE WAS THE HANGOUT YESTERDAY?? :biggrin:
> *



lol. yo que se. :dunno:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah checkers on 68st was good last nite


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96+Dec 18 2008, 12:06 PM~12465039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so back to hialeah again or what ?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

UHHH APPARENTLY CHECKERS IN HIALEAH IS OK AS LONG IF NO ONE PEELS OUT HONKS THERE TRAINS HORNS OR ACTS A FOOL


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

well hia it is hope they dont mess it up again


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Dec 17 2008, 10:46 PM~12460521
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 1Ace, DANNY305
> What it dew Danny
> *


was up joe how u and ur family doing hope all is good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye fuk that bring it back to the lowe`s here in hialeah that shit just to get pack the only thing that were ever u go always there's gonna be that duck that thinks his kool with his horns and the peeling out and shit no one wants to hear ur horns or see u peel out keep that shit for the front of ur house and let other have a great time damm this shit is getting old yall some grown ass ******....


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

knock offs! where they at no one has a used set? will trade for a brand new CALL OF DUTY 5 if anyone is interested...still have the receipt..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT AT PINCHO MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

2008 Going Into 2009 The Majestics Family as well as family and friends are throwing a NEW YEARS EVE'S PARTY and we would like to invite you and yours to come join us in bringing in the NEW YEARS with a bang,so we hope to see you there.

1216 Kasim Street
Opa-Locka,Fl 33054


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ALL ARE WELCOME *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>MAJESTICS MIA FAMILY 
NEW YEARS EVE PARTY 

COME PARTY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS
AS WE BRING IN THE NEW YEAR 2009 WITH A BANG 
THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS
AND MUSIC BY A LIVE DJ NOT A RADIO 
A LOT OF DANCING WILL BE DONE AND GAMES BEING PLAYED

YOUR KIDS ARE WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS EVENT IS A B.Y.O.D
WHICH MEANS BRING YOUR OWN DRINKS WHAT EVER YOU LIKE 
BEER, LIQUOR , ORANGE JUICE , SODA , CHIPS ....

SINGLES AND COUPLES ARE WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LUIS AND CYNTIA'S HOUSE 
1216 KASIM ST 
OPA-LOCKA, FL 33054 
9:00PM - ?????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 18 2008, 06:26 AM~12463982
> *morning everybody wus good i have 87 cutlass front clip for sale make me an offer for it 786 624 1033
> *


i need the header panel complete and clean if anyone has it ill take it whenever c.o.d. i dont fuk around


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008 
TIME: 8:00PM
PLACE: CHEVRON GAS STATION
Kendal Drive & 107TH Avenue


Cruise Will Start There And Continue Thru The Grove Then The Beach*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 18 2008, 04:24 PM~12468182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my man Obama


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

any hang outs tonight?


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 18 2008, 03:15 PM~12467585
> *HANGOUT AT PINCHO MAN :biggrin:
> *


wen i wanna go but i mite go friday


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

*$350


























*


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 17 2008, 06:13 PM~12458289
> *my car is for sale - $5k. working top cutass with chrome bottom
> *


Please BUILD it. Dont SELL it


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 18 2008, 05:14 PM~12468086
> *ALL ARE WELCOME </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MAJESTICS MIA FAMILY
> ...


WISH I CAN MAKE IT. HAVE FUN BE SAFE!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 18 2008, 06:14 PM~12468086
> *ALL ARE WELCOME </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MAJESTICS MIA FAMILY
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 18 2008, 07:14 PM~12468086
> *ALL ARE WELCOME </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MAJESTICS MIA FAMILY
> ...





:0  I KNOW I BEEN GHOSTIN.....LOL...... WUZZA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 18 2008, 11:25 AM~12464383
> *
> *



DAMMMMM DRE. SORRY TO HEAR BOUT THE HANGOUT...I BEEN LOST FOR A MINUTE....BEEN STACKIN UP DAT PAPER.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Dec 18 2008, 02:53 PM~12465891
> *oye fuk that bring it back to the lowe`s  here in hialeah that shit just to get pack the only thing that were ever u go always there's gonna be that duck that thinks his kool with his horns and the peeling out and shit no one wants to hear ur horns or see u peel out keep that shit for the front of ur house and let other have a great time damm this shit is getting old yall some grown ass ******....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WAT??? KONG-FU PANDA TALKING "HARD" NOW-A-DAYZ????
DAMMMMM IVE BEEN GONE FOR TOOOOO LONG! LMAO













JUST KIDDIN.......  :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Dec 16 2008, 08:43 PM~12448790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 WONDA HOW MUCH??? :uh: 
I WANT ME A REGAL AGAIN 'OR A GRAND NATIONAL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 16 2008, 04:37 PM~12446411
> *96' lincoln
> 
> i found the video u were looking for lol
> ...


WTF???? HELLZ NAW! BEAR BE WILDIN"
LOL


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

NEW TOPIC FOR IDEAS FOR A HANGOUT FOR DADE AND BROWARD POST UR IDEAS IN THERE SO WE CAN HAVE A WEEKLY HANGOUT :biggrin:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

TOPIC NAME IS IDEAS FOR NEW HANGOUT IN DADE/BROWARD


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Dec 18 2008, 09:35 PM~12471166
> *:0  :0  :0  WAT??? KONG-FU PANDA TALKING "HARD" NOW-A-DAYZ????
> DAMMMMM IVE BEEN GONE FOR TOOOOO LONG! LMAO
> 
> ...


holly shit its big casper how u been there ghost


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Dec 19 2008, 02:26 AM~12472585
> *holly shit its big casper how u been there ghost
> *


LOL.


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

lets try the old fuddruckers on thursdays theres already bikenight there that night let just try to blend in but gotta get there early cause everybody gets kick out at 11:00


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE HOMIES ACROSS MI-YAYO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN YALL HERES TO ANOTHER MERRY X-MAS


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WHO WOULDNT WANT TO WAKE UP TO THESE SANTA HELPERS


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 18 2008, 04:56 PM~12467933
> *2008 Going Into 2009 The Majestics Family as well as family and friends are throwing a NEW YEARS EVE'S PARTY and we would like to invite you and yours to come join us in bringing in the NEW YEARS with a bang,so we hope to see you there.
> 
> 1216 Kasim Street
> ...


Should be a good one!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I HAVE TIRES FOR SALE ALL DAY 155/80R13 . I HAVE ABOUT 20
$25 EACH. HIT ME UP. YOU COULD PICK EM UP HERE AT THE SHOP


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ALL ARE WELCOME *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>MAJESTICS MIA FAMILY 
NEW YEARS EVE PARTY 

COME PARTY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS
AS WE BRING IN THE NEW YEAR 2009 WITH A BANG 
THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS
AND MUSIC BY A LIVE DJ NOT A RADIO 
A LOT OF DANCING WILL BE DONE AND GAMES BEING PLAYED

YOUR KIDS ARE WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS EVENT IS A B.Y.O.D
WHICH MEANS BRING YOUR OWN DRINKS WHAT EVER YOU LIKE 
BEER, LIQUOR , ORANGE JUICE , SODA , CHIPS ....

SINGLES AND COUPLES ARE WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LUIS AND CYNTIA'S HOUSE 
1216 KASIM ST 
OPA-LOCKA, FL 33054 
9:00PM - ?????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 19 2008, 01:58 PM~12475860
> *I HAVE TIRES FOR SALE ALL DAY 155/80R13 . I HAVE ABOUT 20
> $25 EACH. HIT ME UP. YOU COULD PICK EM UP HERE AT THE SHOP
> 
> ...



wow must be nice lol :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 19 2008, 12:03 PM~12475908
> *wow must be nice lol  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ELEGANCE car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there

DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008 
TIME: 8:00PM
PLACE: CHEVRON GAS STATION
Kendal Drive & 107TH Avenue

Cruise Will Start There And Continue Thru The Grove Then The Beach


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 19 2008, 04:42 PM~12476704
> *ELEGANCE car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there
> 
> DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008
> ...


Bottom Out c.c will be there to show our support


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 19 2008, 02:58 PM~12475860
> *I HAVE TIRES FOR SALE ALL DAY 155/80R13 . I HAVE ABOUT 20
> $25 EACH. HIT ME UP. YOU COULD PICK EM UP HERE AT THE SHOP
> 
> ...


damn homie...i just got sum yestersday...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

damn i can get them all day long for $15 a piece in sebring florida Tire Kingdom Homies


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 18 2008, 12:28 PM~12464720
> *what's up fool ........
> *


 :biggrin: saving cash...you kno thats never a good sign..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Dec 19 2008, 02:20 PM~12477102
> *Bottom Out c.c will be there to show our support
> *



Thanks See Yall Out There


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Dec 19 2008, 08:40 AM~12473876
> *lets try the old fuddruckers on thursdays theres already bikenight there that night let just try to blend in but gotta get there early cause everybody gets kick out at 11:00
> *


What up killa!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 19 2008, 11:58 AM~12475860
> *I HAVE TIRES FOR SALE ALL DAY 155/80R13 . I HAVE ABOUT 20
> $25 EACH. HIT ME UP. YOU COULD PICK EM UP HERE AT THE SHOP
> 
> ...


R U DOWN 2 SHIP 2 CALI?????????/


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

For The Hangout Situation Pincho Man is there on wedsdays and no cops fuck with any1 round there i think that would be the best solution cuhz eventually the crackers are gonna raid 68st checker or n e were else we go


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 19 2008, 07:02 PM~12479238
> *damn i can get them all day long for $15 a piece in sebring florida Tire Kingdom Homies
> *


OH YEAH. WELL IF SEBRING WAS IN DADE COUNTY , YOULL MAKE SENSE. BUT ITS NOT, SO WHATS YOUR POINT???


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 20 2008, 08:55 AM~12482515
> *OH YEAH. WELL IF SEBRING WAS IN DADE COUNTY , YOULL MAKE SENSE. BUT ITS NOT, SO WHATS YOUR POINT???
> *



I KNOW RIGHT WHAT HE GOING TO SHIP THEM SHIPPING ON EACH TIRE WOULD 10.TO 15.00


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

I took these new pics with my phone, i had left the camera illtake somemore tomorrow. Project is incomplete as you can see but if you have the time to finish it itll be a great buy. Highest and best offer takes all

*el dorado Top with working motor and rear passanger windows also working. 
*3 pump Showtime set up with Marzochi number 7's all around with fireproof hydaulic hoses all around. Batteries are all dead so buy new ones.
*Rims are Mcleans with no rust at all with almost new tires
*Front clip is off the car on the side of the garage
everything to build the car back is in the garage, someone just needs to finish the project and drive it. I personally think its a great deal if you dont want to get your hands dirty and build a car, everything is still brand new.

NOTHING ON HERE HAS RUST. ASK AROUND AND PEOPLE THAT HAVE SEEN IT WILL SAY THE SAME. ALL MY STUFF HAS BEEN KEPT IN THE GARAGE WRAPPED UP IN SERAM (SPELLCHECK) WRAP.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Dec 18 2008, 11:00 PM~12470112
> *$350
> 
> 
> ...


*

is that surface rust that can be cleaned and polished off or has some rust penetrated the chrome*


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

anyone know a good/lower priced shop that does vinyl tops and seats?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Dec 20 2008, 09:12 PM~12485044
> *is that surface rust that can be cleaned and polished off or has some rust penetrated the chrome
> *


I think most of it can be cleaned off but it's been sitting for a while. It would make a good addition :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FROM THE 25TH STREET RIDERS FAMILY.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*TODAY*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 20 2008, 08:17 PM~12484754
> *MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> *


wassup bro?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Dec 21 2008, 03:43 AM~12487736
> *I think most of it can be cleaned off  but it's been sitting for a while. It would make a good addition  :thumbsup:
> *


just wanna make sure that no rust has pentrated the chrome...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 10:25 AM~12488701
> *wassup bro?
> *


Chillin man. You out of the hospital yet?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 19 2008, 01:42 PM~12476704
> *ELEGANCE car club will be having a Cruise in memory of a lossed club member years back his name was eddie chivech and on december 20th @ 8:00pm ON KENDAL DRIVE AND 107TH AVENUE IN THE CHEVRON GAS STATION all clubs are invited and anyone who was related to him as well hope to see yall OUT there
> 
> DATE: SATURDAY DECEMBER 20TH 2008
> ...


IT WAS GOOD MEETING UP WITH YOU GUYS YESTERDAY AND RIDING.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 19 2008, 12:02 PM~12475899
> *ALL ARE WELCOME </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MAJESTICS MIA FAMILY
> ...


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Dec 21 2008, 09:57 PM~12492678
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


:420: :420: :420:
X100


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *Made You A Hater, BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, GiZmO84, jefe de jefes


:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 21 2008, 09:32 PM~12493010
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, GiZmO84, jefe de jefes
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 21 2008, 10:32 PM~12493010
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, WUZZZAA..... uffin: uffin: :420:*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THESE ARE THE CLEAN PICS, ANOTHER DAY OF FUN WITH THE 25TH STREET RIDERS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2008, 10:43 PM~12493149
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMMMM, THOSE ARE SUM CRAZY AZZ PICS! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 21 2008, 06:32 PM~12493010
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, GiZmO84, jefe de jefes
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


entonce :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2008, 07:43 PM~12493149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn i forgot about that show, and i was crusing all day


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 21 2008, 08:53 PM~12492058
> *IT WAS GOOD MEETING UP WITH YOU GUYS YESTERDAY AND RIDING.
> 
> *



x2.....how was the beach??

ur lincoln is bad ass....seen it a few times on the streets down here but never up close....tite work 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Elegance Car Club Would Like To Thank Bottom Out C.C. , LOWLYFE , Brown Soul , Mystik Styles , Classic Angels And All The Solo Riders Who Made It Out There On Saturday Night For The Rideout Is Was Nicee To Meet All Of You And We Will Be Doing It Again Next Year.

Elegance Would Also Like To Wish All Car CLubs And Solo Riders A Merry Christmas And A Happy New Years As Well And Please Drink Responsibly And Keep It Safe.

Nice Pics From That Show *IMPALA*

*STR8CLOWNINLS* Nice Seeing You Monte Looks Great

*BUBBA-D* How Was The Club LOL DALEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 22 2008, 02:14 AM~12495625
> *Elegance Car Club Would Like To Thank Bottom Out C.C. , LOWLYFE , Brown Soul , Mystik Styles , Classic Angels And All The Solo Riders Who Made It Out There On Saturday Night For The Rideout Is Was Nicee To Meet All Of You And We Will Be Doing It Again Next Year.
> 
> Elegance Would Also Like To Wish All Car CLubs And Solo Riders A Merry Christmas And A Happy New Years As Well And Please Drink Responsibly And Keep It Safe.
> ...


_

thx :biggrin: few minor tricks b4 the show_


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2008, 09:43 PM~12493149
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


how can we get the not so clean pictures...????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Mernin!!! :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I WAS THERE, BUT I MISSEEDD THAT??????????WTF. :angry: 



> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2008, 07:36 PM~12493067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 22 2008, 12:11 AM~12496030
> *how can we get the not so clean pictures...????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 
:biggrin: lol, i agree how do we get those pics?!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Dec 22 2008, 09:17 AM~12497014
> *:biggrin: lol, i agree how do we get those pics?!
> *



be there next time, see it all in person................. :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

THIS SATURDAY SEE YALL OUT THERE











DG


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 20 2008, 06:30 PM~12484830
> *I took these new pics with my phone, i had left the camera illtake somemore tomorrow. Project is incomplete as you can see but if you have the time to finish it itll be a great buy. Highest and best offer takes all
> 
> *el dorado Top with working motor and rear passanger windows also working.
> ...


Did i miss the starting bid?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 22 2008, 09:18 AM~12497372
> *THIS SATURDAY SEE YALL OUT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 6 DOOR TRUCK LOOKS FCKIN CRAZY :0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 22 2008, 10:18 AM~12497378
> *Did i miss the starting bid?
> *


not yet


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305


:wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Dec 21 2008, 10:57 PM~12495466
> *x2.....how was the beach??
> 
> ur lincoln is bad ass....seen it a few times on the streets down here but never up close....tite work
> ...


THANKS FOR THE LUV ON MY CAR...  I DIDN'T RIDE TO THE BEACH. WENT BACK DOWN SOUTH


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TiggerLS, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *hwdsfinest*, ROLLIN LaCrosse

:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *ROLLIN LUXURY*

wut up pimp?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

THIS SATURDAY DONT SLIP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2008, 08:49 PM~12502697
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


 :wave: MISTER ED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 22 2008, 10:44 PM~12503219
> *:wave: MISTER ED
> *



supp homie.... 


:biggrin: :wave: hno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2008, 07:49 PM~12502697
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


 :0 Happy B-Day Fool!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2008, 09:49 PM~12502697
> *<span style='color:blue'>THANKS :biggrin:*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CADILLAC D


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2008, 07:49 PM~12502697
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 22 2008, 09:56 PM~12504098
> *:biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: damn bitch i talked to you yesturday and i didnt know it was your b-day! my bad ni99a happy birthday!!


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

wat up miami hey any of yall no who might have a valence for a 2000 s10 i need one hit me up asap


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 22 2008, 11:56 PM~12504098
> *:biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:
> *



for real bitch i didn't know either HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY DAY HOMMIE DALE


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 22 2008, 11:56 PM~12504098
> *:biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:
> *



Happy Late B-Day !


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Dec 23 2008, 08:36 AM~12506601
> *wat up miami hey any of yall no who might have a valence for a 2000 s10 i need one hit me up asap
> *


front or rear? is it a rollpan wut u looking for?


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Dec 23 2008, 01:20 PM~12508448
> *front or rear? is it a rollpan wut u looking for?
> *


front the part right under the bumper


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 22 2008, 03:11 PM~12498600
> *THANKS FOR THE LUV ON MY CAR...      I DIDN'T RIDE TO THE BEACH. WENT BACK DOWN SOUTH
> *


i did the samething...but i felt like driving so i took us-1 down to campbell :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Dec 23 2008, 03:45 PM~12509508
> *i did the samething...but i felt like driving so i took us-1 down to campbell  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH DATS A RIDE ALL THE WAY TO CAMPBELL









:angry: :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Dec 23 2008, 06:36 PM~12509431
> *front the part right under the bumper
> *



Have you tried partsmaxx or certifit??? I know they got like 18 different bumper covers, I'm sure they have the lower valance.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin+Dec 22 2008, 11:59 PM~12504155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 13 2008, 06:20 PM~12422454
> *Double Stamped Dayton 14x6 100 spokes
> Only 1 Rim $125.00 buyer pays Shipping...
> 
> ...


*SOLD*


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 23 2008, 09:50 PM~12512188
> *SOLD
> *


 :nicoderm: wat it dew.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

hey i just wanna let errbody dat knoe me, i wanna wish all and ya'll family a merry and safe christmas. Happy holidays to errbody up in here and to all da car clubs. peace. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $SOUTHERN COMFORT$_@Dec 23 2008, 06:36 PM~12509431
> *front the part right under the bumper
> *


that piece is like 15 bucks at certi fit ...i just threw mine out now im trying to get new one i have a body kit i hate it ...price them out at certi fit they have many diffrent kinds so make sure the one you need


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up MIAMI !!!!!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS from my fam to yours...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 24 2008, 08:35 AM~12515278
> *
> *


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MIAMI*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>HAPPY HOLIDAYS</span>*

MAY ALL YOUR RIDING DREAMS COME TRUE...... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

merry christmas to everybody


----------



## MyTyphoon1993 (Jun 19, 2004)

Here is my 96 Triple Black Fleetwood.

Im asking $1000.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MyTyphoon1993_@Dec 24 2008, 04:04 PM~12518190
> *Here is my 96 Triple Black Fleetwood.
> 
> Im asking $1000.
> ...



Any other descriptions? Whats wrong with it?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

_*Merry Xmas to all from the 25TH STREET RIDERS family.*_


----------



## MyTyphoon1993 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 24 2008, 03:26 PM~12518326
> *Any other descriptions? Whats wrong with it?
> *


Has 110xx miles on it.
Transmission is slipping, rear end is making noises. Thats the 2 biggest problems, other then that dent in the drivers rear side and some door dings. Interior is in great shape.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 24 2008, 06:12 PM~12518706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh my....and merry x-mas to you as well....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

merry xmas to everyone up in here and be safe out there


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Dec 24 2008, 06:15 PM~12520026
> *merry xmas to everyone up in here and be safe out there
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Merry x-mas MiAmI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry X Mas homies


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM THE *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Does Any1 Know Where I Can Get Sum Window Etching Done??


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 25 2008, 01:18 PM~12524167
> *Does Any1 Know Where I Can Get Sum Window Etching Done??
> *


 ask eric he knos some1... its the same guy that did his windows


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 25 2008, 02:11 PM~12524525
> *ask eric he knos some1... its the same guy that did his  windows
> *


x2


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 25 2008, 02:11 PM~12524525
> *ask eric he knos some1... its the same guy that did his  windows
> *


sneek ? :dunno:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

yea i already ask eric he told me he doubts that sneek would do them


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I have some stocks for a 92 Caprice for sale. Will fit any big body GM 92-96. $100 obo.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

my son wanted to leave SANTA milk, cookies and rice and beans.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 26 2008, 12:04 AM~12528112
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 25 2008, 10:04 PM~12528112
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work dron :biggrin:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 25 2008, 11:18 AM~12524167
> *Does Any1 Know Where I Can Get Sum Window Etching Done??
> *


yea you can talk to moe from rollin he's always online, his screen name rollin regal he does good ass work he did most of his club.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have the phone number for Imperial Plating?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 25 2008, 01:18 PM~12524167
> *Does Any1 Know Where I Can Get Sum Window Etching Done??
> *


call my boi moe. 786 234 3782


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Dec 26 2008, 09:24 AM~12530007
> *yea you can talk to moe from rollin he's always online, his screen name rollin regal he does good ass work he did most of his club.
> *


he did mine he does good work








he aslo did this one


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Lookin for airbags. PM me with pics, price and details. Willing to trade hydros for the setup.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

1983 BUICK REGAL LIMITED FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!! HYDRAULICS--2 PUMPS,6 BATTERIES.CLEAN INTERIOR CALL LAZARO 786-715-3463
ALSO SELLING PISTON PUMP ASSEMBLY..TANK,BLOCK,AND CYLINDER $100


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 26 2008, 08:24 PM~12532629
> *1983 BUICK REGAL LIMITED FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!!  HYDRAULICS--2 PUMPS,6 BATTERIES.CLEAN INTERIOR CALL LAZARO 786-715-3463
> ALSO SELLING PISTON PUMP ASSEMBLY..TANK,BLOCK,AND CYLINDER $100
> 
> ...


again?! damn ***** :nosad: :loco:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 26 2008, 08:24 PM~12532629
> *1983 BUICK REGAL LIMITED FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!!  HYDRAULICS--2 PUMPS,6 BATTERIES.CLEAN INTERIOR CALL LAZARO 786-715-3463
> ALSO SELLING PISTON PUMP ASSEMBLY..TANK,BLOCK,AND CYLINDER $100
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

morning miami uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Any one have some dumps for sale, deltas or similar.............thanks


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for 13 dayton


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

TONIGHT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 27 2008, 09:04 AM~12536141
> *looking for 13 dayton
> *


YOU BIG MONEY !!.......LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## MyTyphoon1993 (Jun 19, 2004)

For sale 96 Big body Fleetwood, triple black.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=449007


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 27 2008, 12:02 PM~12536904
> *TONIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL SEE YA'LL BOYZ OUT THERE ............


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 27 2008, 04:31 PM~12537649
> *I'LL SEE YA'LL BOYZ OUT THERE ............
> *


gonna bring her out?? :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 27 2008, 02:33 PM~12537662
> *gonna bring her out??  :cheesy:
> *


IF IS COLD OUT ....... :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Happy Holidays to all.

Any info yet on Lowrider Tampa date?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 27 2008, 05:25 PM~12537933
> *Happy Holidays to all.
> 
> Any info yet on Lowrider Tampa date?
> ...


NO shows this year for anyone basically!! 4 shows including the Super Show


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Dec 27 2008, 04:34 PM~12537669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck Lowrider. luckly we're doing our own big show in the fair expo center Jan. 25th, hopefully all or most of florida comes and represents. would of been nicer if the show was a lil bit more up north so it makes it easier for everyone from north and south to meet.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

seems like it's gonna be a good one... unlike those parking lot shows


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 27 2008, 06:50 PM~12538053
> *seems like it's gonna be a good one... unlike those parking lot shows
> *


IF PEOPLE WOULD SAPORT THE PARKING LOT SHOWS IT WOULD BE BIGGER 
THAN WHAT YOU THINK WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU GUYS SHOWED UP I THINK ITS BEEN AWHILE :0


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 27 2008, 06:44 PM~12538011
> *looks like we gonna be seeing the monte then... low of 68 tonight  :cheesy:
> fuck Lowrider. luckly we're doing our own big show in the fair expo center Jan. 25th, hopefully all or most of florida comes and represents. would of been nicer if the show was a lil bit more up north so it makes it easier for everyone from north and south to meet.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 27 2008, 01:02 PM~12536904
> *TONIGHT
> 
> 
> ...



we're on the way...................


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

ANY ONE GOING TO BOWTIE SOUTH


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 27 2008, 06:18 PM~12538958
> *we're on the way...................
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

If anyone is interested I have a lowrider bike for sale, I need like 650.00 or so, never been ridin, all the tanks are metal not bondo, and the frame was raked. Inside the patterns is HOK marbelizer, rest of bike is woodgrain candy all HOK candy cherry. Wheels are deuce diamond spinners


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt 4rm pg.3 :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:0 i aint know tourretes was real , fuckin crazy


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 28 2008, 12:25 PM~12543384
> *:0  i aint know tourretes was real , fuckin crazy
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: ***** YOU MUST BEEN BORED AS FUCK :uh:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE FINS ARE INNN WAY TO GO DOLPFINS BUT A BIG GAME NEXT WEEK THE RAVENS WITH PLAYERS FROM THE U ON THERE ITS GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ALLLLLLLLLLLLL RIGHT WAY TO GO TONY **** LOL LOL LOL DALLAS SUCKS 









PLEASE DON'T TALK ABOUT MY QB LIKE THAT LOL LOL 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND IS THIS 

THERE IS A LEGAL HANG OUT EVERY FRIDAY AT TOWERS IN BROWARD ITS ONLY.2.00 PARK YOUR CAR ARE U PEOPLE THAT BROKE U CAN SPEND 2.00 LESS ON THAT BEAR AND AND PAY TO PARK THERE THEM EUROS CAR ONLY TOOK OVER CAUSE U PEOPLE LET THEM I SAY WE ALL GO OUT THERE SHOW UP 100 CARS DEEP AND POST UP THERE PLENTY OF FOOD AND PARKING SHIT IF U BREAK YOUR CAR THERE PEP BOYS RIGHT THERE TO SO I SAY LETS TAKE TOWERS BACK STOP PUSSY FOOTING AROUND AND CRYING ABOUT ITS TO FAR FOR ME TO DRIVE IM NOT GOING PAY TWO DOLLAR BLAH BLAH BLAH IF U GOING CRY JUST SELL YOUR FUCKING CAR AND STAY HOME AND BE HERMIT LETS BRING THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT BACK OUT THERE ALSO WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND IS WHY NO ONE HAS TALKED TO THE GUY AT TOWERS TO MAYBE DO LIKE A HOP OFF ONCE A MONTH MAYBE SOME ONE HAS AND ITS BEEN SHOT DOWN BUT MABEY NOT HAS ANY 1 TRIED

BOW TIE WAS OFF THE HOOK LAST NIGHT ONLY THING I DID NOT LIKE WAS THE DONUTS BOYS DOING DONUTS THIS NOT A FUCKING RACE TRACK SHIT LIKE THAT IS WHAT GETS SHIT SHUT DOWN AND U GOT CROWED OF PEOPLE AND U RACING YOUR MOTOR DO U THINK ANY BUDDY CARES WHAT IF U HIT SOME ONE THEN WHAT ITS LIKE THAT DUMB ASS GUY ON THE BIKE HIT DUDE CADDY MAN I TOUGHT THAT GUY WAS GOING TO GET IT BAD AND HE WAS LUCKY THERE WAS NOT THAT MUCH DAMAGE


I ALSO CANT BELIEVE THAT U GUYS CRY CRY ABOUT A HANG OUT AND THAT GUY WITH THE TATTOO SHOP GOT A HANG OUT FOR EVERY ONE AND U GUYS CANT CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELF WHAT THE FUCK IS WROUING WITH YOU MAKES NO DAM SCENE HES NOT YOUR MOTHER AND HE DON'T WANNA CLEAN UP AFTER U AND HE WENT OUT HIS WAY TO MAKE THE HANG OUT FOR EVERY ONE U GUYS DISRESPECTED HIM 


WELL THAT MY 2 CENTS I SAY ALL THE NON BROKE PEOPLE MAKE IT OUT TO TOWERS AND LETS TAKE TOWERS BACK ITS LEGAL PLACE TO HANG OUT U CAN BRING THE FAMLEY GO TO OUTBACK EAT DINNER AND LOOK AT SOME CARS


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 26 2008, 05:24 PM~12532629
> *1983 BUICK REGAL LIMITED FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!!  HYDRAULICS--2 PUMPS,6 BATTERIES.CLEAN INTERIOR CALL LAZARO 786-715-3463
> ALSO SELLING PISTON PUMP ASSEMBLY..TANK,BLOCK,AND CYLINDER $100
> 
> ...



Bro dont sell that hoe...your going to regreat it...that bitch clean...


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

WTF AND THEY SAY THAT IN THE WEST COAST THEY DON'T DO BIG RIMS WOW LIERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

***** cali been on big rims. Its jus da quality of the cars they build on big rims aint touchin the south. With time they'll get better jus like the south had to catch up to cali wit this lowriding shit and still do till this day.  I'm from Cali and I aint even gunna front that Jag is wack...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Chevy 1550 1990 runs good 5.7 ac Candy paint on bags h.i.d looking to trade for a clean Cadillac Fleetwood 93-96


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

WTT or sell my 92 Roadmaster. 79k miles. Clean and have materials to redo interior in different color. PM for pics or details.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOT THESE 14s FOR TRADE. NEED SOME 13s CHROME.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

some of us miami fest layitlow folk watching the dolphins spank the jets at flanigans. 
:biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 28 2008, 10:01 PM~12548286
> *some of us miami fest layitlow folk watching the dolphins spank the jets at flanigans.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damn we had fun


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wow bear was rollin witout his girl??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 28 2008, 11:10 PM~12548926
> *wow bear was rollin witout his girl??
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 29 2008, 01:10 AM~12548926
> *wow bear was rollin witout his girl??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i aint gon say nothin bout that.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Dec 27 2008, 08:04 PM~12538506
> *IF PEOPLE WOULD SAPORT THE PARKING LOT SHOWS IT WOULD BE BIGGER
> THAN WHAT YOU THINK WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU GUYS SHOWED UP I THINK ITS BEEN AWHILE  :0
> *



We are supporters of parking lot shows, just we havent shown up cus we been cleaning out the club. 

But we been supporters of Gil since his days with Whitlee and Herbert. When we were competin' with The Firm, Street Kings, Prophecy and them... We even tossed a couple shows with him including the one at the Orange Bowl in '03.

Just we just wanna wait till the '09 curcuit to get back out. :biggrin: so no we not dead. :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 29 2008, 01:01 AM~12548286
> *some of us miami fest layitlow folk watching the dolphins spank the jets at flanigans.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I hope u guys went to Flanigans for the cheaper beer prices... Cus FOOTBALL goes better with Hooters.  :biggrin: 

GO DOLPHINS... NEXT STOP WE SLAP UP THEM RAVENS 

SUPER BOWL 43 BOUND!


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Any pics from the hangout on Sat night at Bowtie?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 29 2008, 04:36 AM~12549765
> *I hope u guys went to Flanigans for the cheaper beer prices... Cus FOOTBALL goes better with Hooters.    :biggrin:
> 
> GO DOLPHINS... NEXT STOP WE SLAP UP THEM RAVENS
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's some of my pic's from Sat night at Bowtie.....shit was off the hook!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NICE PICS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyone got some all chrome 14x7'z for sale hit me up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003, massacre

whats good homie's


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, massacre*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

bear you remeber this :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 29 2008, 12:58 PM~12551810
> *bear you remeber this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


hahaha my evil laugh in da background


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

***** said we gone eat some boneless rib ! LMAOOO!

them shits were off the chain ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

props to the owner of this car!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

propz to al!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good shit...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

Im Soon to be a resident of the 305!  
hopefully in august or september of 09  

so wheres everybody ride at? 
ive got mad fam in Doral so ill prob be living around there


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND IS THIS

THERE IS A LEGAL HANG OUT EVERY FRIDAY AT TOWERS IN BROWARD ITS ONLY.2.00 PARK YOUR CAR ARE U PEOPLE THAT BROKE U CAN SPEND 2.00 LESS ON THAT BEAR AND AND PAY TO PARK THERE THEM EUROS CAR ONLY TOOK OVER CAUSE U PEOPLE LET THEM I SAY WE ALL GO OUT THERE SHOW UP 100 CARS DEEP AND POST UP THERE PLENTY OF FOOD AND PARKING SHIT IF U BREAK YOUR CAR THERE PEP BOYS RIGHT THERE TO SO I SAY LETS TAKE TOWERS BACK STOP PUSSY FOOTING AROUND AND CRYING ABOUT ITS TO FAR FOR ME TO DRIVE IM NOT GOING PAY TWO DOLLAR BLAH BLAH BLAH IF U GOING CRY JUST SELL YOUR FUCKING CAR AND STAY HOME AND BE HERMIT LETS BRING THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT BACK OUT THERE ALSO WHAT I DON'T UNDERSTAND IS WHY NO ONE HAS TALKED TO THE GUY AT TOWERS TO MAYBE DO LIKE A HOP OFF ONCE A MONTH MAYBE SOME ONE HAS AND ITS BEEN SHOT DOWN BUT MABEY NOT HAS ANY 1 TRIED

BOW TIE WAS OFF THE HOOK LAST NIGHT ONLY THING I DID NOT LIKE WAS THE DONUTS BOYS DOING DONUTS THIS NOT A FUCKING RACE TRACK SHIT LIKE THAT IS WHAT GETS SHIT SHUT DOWN AND U GOT CROWED OF PEOPLE AND U RACING YOUR MOTOR DO U THINK ANY BUDDY CARES WHAT IF U HIT SOME ONE THEN WHAT ITS LIKE THAT DUMB ASS GUY ON THE BIKE HIT DUDE CADDY MAN I TOUGHT THAT GUY WAS GOING TO GET IT BAD AND HE WAS LUCKY THERE WAS NOT THAT MUCH DAMAGE


I ALSO CANT BELIEVE THAT U GUYS CRY CRY ABOUT A HANG OUT AND THAT GUY WITH THE TATTOO SHOP GOT A HANG OUT FOR EVERY ONE AND U GUYS CANT CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELF WHAT THE FUCK IS WROUING WITH YOU MAKES NO DAM SCENE HES NOT YOUR MOTHER AND HE DON'T WANNA CLEAN UP AFTER U AND HE WENT OUT HIS WAY TO MAKE THE HANG OUT FOR EVERY ONE U GUYS DISRESPECTED HIM


WELL THAT MY 2 CENTS I SAY ALL THE NON BROKE PEOPLE MAKE IT OUT TO TOWERS AND LETS TAKE TOWERS BACK ITS LEGAL PLACE TO HANG OUT U CAN BRING THE FAMLEY GO TO OUTBACK EAT DINNER AND LOOK AT SOME CARS


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 29 2008, 04:56 PM~12552602
> *Im Soon to be a resident of the 305!
> hopefully in august or september of 09
> 
> ...


good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 29 2008, 06:00 PM~12553081
> *good shit :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 29 2008, 06:07 PM~12553141
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

I need a set of duece k/o chrome, I prefer the ones with chip insert..........pm me.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 29 2008, 12:38 PM~12551303
> *Here's some of my pic's from Sat night at Bowtie.....shit was off the hook!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the RED MOnte ?? Any hop pics?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

heres what i got only got 1 video wasnt there too long


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *DRòN*, BloodBath, *INKSTINCT003*
:nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 29 2008, 06:20 PM~12553663
> *heres what i got only got 1 video wasnt there too long
> 
> 
> ...



wow. whos blazer is that?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

1 time 4 Luis for hittin back bumper in da Lak on ocean drive on saturday! In front of da pigs!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

what up MIAMI ???


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

IF ANY ONE HAS ANY PUMPS FOR SALE IM LOOKING 4 1 PUMP OR TWO PUMPS ALSO LOOKING FOR SOME 13X7 CROME TO FIT FLEETWOOD CADDY HOLLA PM ME


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Dec 29 2008, 08:00 PM~12553929
> *1 time 4 Luis for hittin back bumper in da Lak on ocean drive on saturday! In front of da pigs!!      :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Dec 29 2008, 09:00 PM~12553929
> *1 time 4 Luis for hittin back bumper in da Lak on ocean drive on saturday! In front of da pigs!!      :biggrin:
> *



yall know the rule, pix or it didnt happen....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 29 2008, 08:50 PM~12554329
> *yall know the rule, pix or it didnt happen....
> *



WE WERE ALL RIDING IN OUR CARS SO WE DIDNT TAKE ANY PICS


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

lol, what up D?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 29 2008, 08:57 PM~12554376
> *lol, what up D?
> *


JUST CHILLIN :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, BIG DIRTY, ROLLIN LaCrosse, *MAAANDO*


your still alive? hows your wife? twins get here yet????


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 29 2008, 10:02 PM~12554428
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, BIG DIRTY, ROLLIN LaCrosse, MAAANDO
> your still alive? hows your wife? twins get here yet????
> *


Yeah man. Im still here. I just dont like posting in Miami Fest anymore. The wife is good. The twins arent here yet. But by Jan 29 they will be. Wassup with you? How are the girls?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i hear ya... enjoy your last few weeks of freedom...haha it wont never be the same... their good gettin bigger...thats my youngest in the pic...shes runnin already...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 29 2008, 10:11 PM~12554495
> *i hear ya... enjoy your last few weeks of freedom...haha it wont never be the same... their good gettin bigger...thats my youngest in the pic...shes runnin already...
> *


Soon they will have boyfriends. HAHAHAHA!!!! Cant wait to see your face when that happens.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

YEA RIGHT !!!! they gon b nuns....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 29 2008, 10:14 PM~12554526
> *YEA RIGHT !!!! they gon b nuns....
> *


 :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 29 2008, 10:17 PM~12554540
> *:roflmao:  :loco:
> *



i got help....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 29 2008, 08:50 PM~12554329
> *yall know the rule, pix or it didnt happen....
> *


trust me it did happen :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 29 2008, 10:37 PM~12554715
> *trust me it did happen  :thumbsup:
> *


im just fukin wit yall... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

last time i hopped on ocean i got asked why i was driving like an asshole and got ripped outta my car so did the rest of my homeboys lol fuck ass MBPD... :guns: :uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Dec 29 2008, 06:00 PM~12553929
> *1 time 4 Luis for hittin back bumper in da Lak on ocean drive on saturday! In front of da pigs!!      :biggrin:
> *


x2 !.....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

wtb chrome pistons 8" and a set of chrome coils 4 tghe front...holla if u have something


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 29 2008, 07:45 PM~12553824
> *wow. whos blazer is that?
> *


thats one of my homeboys from broward backyard built


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 29 2008, 07:45 PM~12553824
> *wow. whos blazer is that?
> *


That blazer is from Pompano Beach... The cat that owns it is from L.A. He got a shop called Smoke Shop Customs in Pompano Beach.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Whats the address and phone number maybe he can get some bussiness from lay it low.........does he warehouse parts? It's good to know where to go, when your in a rush for a part, that you don't want to wait for the mail.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

There are 2 shops in Pompano Beach that can juice any car. 

954Motoring 954-854-3160 - Solo 













Smoke shop Customs 954-446-5465 - David


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/ALTEREDVIZIONZ


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 29 2008, 09:34 PM~12554684
> *i got help....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DAWGS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

lol did he take a corner too fast


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 30 2008, 06:16 PM~12562058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a turtle upside down dat cant get up lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

THATS WUT IM TALKIN ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 30 2008, 03:16 PM~12562058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful thang...........


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 29 2008, 08:37 PM~12554715
> *trust me it did happen  :thumbsup:
> *


you want to sale the box?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Dec 30 2008, 03:23 PM~12562115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man wut ya'll talkin bout this car has 4 pistons to the nose and it flipped from hopping :uh: 












































































:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 30 2008, 05:16 PM~12562058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ONE OF THOSE UGLY FUCKING THINGS DOWN


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 30 2008, 05:16 PM~12562058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HOPE HE HAS GEICO INSURANCE....



SO EASY EVEN A DUMBASS CAN DO.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SO DAM LOW_@Dec 30 2008, 06:46 PM~12562754
> *you want to sale the box?
> *



:nono:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR SALE....1993 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM..ALL ORIGINAL! CLEAN CAR,A/C, EVERYTHING WORKS! $ 2,000.00..FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!! NO TRADES, NO LAY-A-WAYS!..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 30 2008, 03:07 PM~12560691
> *NICE DAWGS
> *


thank you sir


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

my box for sale 2200 obo


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ALL ARE WELCOME *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>MAJESTICS MIA FAMILY 
NEW YEARS EVE PARTY 

COME PARTY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS
AS WE BRING IN THE NEW YEAR 2009 WITH A BANG 
THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS
AND MUSIC BY A LIVE DJ NOT A RADIO 
A LOT OF DANCING WILL BE DONE AND GAMES BEING PLAYED

YOUR KIDS ARE WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS EVENT IS A B.Y.O.D
WHICH MEANS BRING YOUR OWN DRINKS WHAT EVER YOU LIKE 
BEER, LIQUOR , ORANGE JUICE , SODA , CHIPS ....

SINGLES AND COUPLES ARE WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LUIS AND CYNTIA'S HOUSE 
1216 KASIM ST 
OPA-LOCKA, FL 33054 
9:00PM - ?????


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Dec 30 2008, 06:16 PM~12562058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen a DONK look so good :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

couple pics i took while riding out in the lincoln .....





































1941 cadillac


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 31 2008, 11:06 AM~12569235
> *couple pics i took while  riding out in the lincoln .....
> 
> 
> ...



The antique car auction is this weekend in Sunrise.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 31 2008, 10:42 AM~12569512
> *The antique car auction is this weekend in Sunrise.
> *


let's ride ........


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR! 

DONT GET LOCKED UP TONIGHT!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 31 2008, 12:06 PM~12569235
> *couple pics i took while  riding out in the lincoln .....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO ALL MY MAJESTICS BROTHERS. *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DONT FORGET THE NEW YEARS EVE PARTY THAT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILY AND FRIEND ARE THROWING TONIGHT SO HOPE TO SEE EVERY THERE 9PM TIL 
1216 KASIM STREET
OPA-LOCKA FL,33054


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 31 2008, 07:10 PM~12571945
> * DONT FORGET THE NEW YEARS EVE PARTY THAT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILY AND FRIEND ARE THROWING TONIGHT SO HOPE TO SEE EVERY THERE 9PM TIL
> 1216 KASIM STREET
> OPA-LOCKA FL,33054
> *



4 SHOOOO!!!!!!!
LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## 954NIGGA (Jun 23, 2008)

WHY YALL HATIN ON THAT MONSTER ON '28'S


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

what's good fo tomorrow?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Dec 31 2008, 02:37 PM~12571161
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> DONT GET LOCKED UP TONIGHT!
> *


 :no: :no: cuz if u do ur fucked till friday :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 31 2008, 06:10 PM~12571945
> * DONT FORGET THE NEW YEARS EVE PARTY THAT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILY AND FRIEND ARE THROWING TONIGHT SO HOPE TO SEE EVERY THERE 9PM TIL
> 1216 KASIM STREET
> OPA-LOCKA FL,33054
> *



BE SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 31 2008, 08:08 PM~12572955
> *:no:  :no:  cuz if u do ur fucked till friday  :roflmao:
> *



thats true. :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 31 2008, 11:38 PM~12574062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is dude alive? and how did dat shyt flip?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

if anyone knows of check points post em up if you can!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Dec 31 2008, 11:01 PM~12574217
> *is dude alive? and how did dat shyt flip?
> *


tried to stunt by doing a 180, and fliped it. retard.


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 1 2009, 12:29 AM~12574433
> *tried to stunt by doing a 180, and fliped it. retard.
> *


dat sucks ass.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LaCrosse_@Dec 31 2008, 09:33 PM~12574464
> *dat sucks ass.
> *




damm thats suck ass 


any 1 got some 13x7 to fit fleetwood caddy holla at me


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEARRRRRRRRR I GOT THE FIRST POST OF THE NEW YEAR


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Happy New Year............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR MIA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z058NRkA6Ss


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR SOUTH FLORIDA!!!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

happy new year miami!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CADILLAC D....happy new years *****


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy new year to all and the rollerz only family


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 1 2009, 02:45 PM~12577184
> *   Happy new year to all and the rollerz only family
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *93brougham*, lylorly
:nicoderm:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy New Years everyone !!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

ttt page 3


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!! everyone i know im late it was a long party :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 2 2009, 10:33 AM~12583301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is still off the chain even on big boys


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 31 2008, 10:38 PM~12574062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I went to 954 Motoring to look at this car... Believe me when I tell you, crazy driving is what caused this car to flip, not the lift. I dont know if the guy driving knew how to handle a car with that much motor, that thing was a monster.
The driver survived... The owner watched it happen from inside another car! :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jan 2 2009, 01:51 PM~12584584
> *I went to 954 Motoring to look at this car... Believe me when I tell you, crazy driving is what caused this car to flip, not the lift. I dont know if the guy driving knew how to handle a car with that much motor, that thing was a monster.
> The driver survived... The owner watched it happen from inside another car! :uh:
> *



that just proved that the owner is dumber than the driver.


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Towers tonite???


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Towers tonight for sure.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Towers going to be deep 2nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 31 2008, 10:38 PM~12574062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS ALOT BETTER THAT WAY. KEEP IT LIKE THAT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liljohn305_@Dec 7 2008, 08:09 PM~12362515
> *Im selling a 87 Cutlass, power windows power doors the car has new weather strips new carpet new almost everything. most of all the extirior pieces been chrome .. motor in perfect conditions ac works the cars is all good all it needs is some rims n ur good 2 go .. couldnt finish it da way i wanted do 2 personal problems my lost ur gain .... Im asking $3800 , (786)553-7333... Lil john...
> 
> 
> ...


Is this car sold yet?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, COUPE DE BEAR


happy b-day bear


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*

HAPPY BIRFDAY BEAR! :cheesy:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR SALE 93 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, CLEAN CAR,A/C, RUNS AND DRIVES PERFECT! A SET OF 13'S WITH TIRES GO WITH THE CAR! I JUST HAVENT PUT THEM ON!!!! 1,900.00 TAKES IT! LOOKING FOR QUICK SALE! CAR IS IN CUTLER RIDGE..


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 2 2009, 09:12 PM~12589007
> *FOR SALE 93 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, CLEAN CAR,A/C, RUNS AND DRIVES PERFECT! A SET OF 13'S WITH TIRES GO WITH THE CAR! I JUST HAVENT PUT THEM ON!!!! 1,900.00 TAKES IT! LOOKING FOR QUICK SALE! CAR IS IN CUTLER RIDGE..
> 
> 
> ...




DO U WANNA SELL THEM 13S I NEED THEM HOLLA AT ME THAT CARS WORTH THAT WITH OUT THE RIMZ LOL


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

YEAH I KNOW SO BUY THE CAR, KEEP THE RIMS THEN RESELL THE CAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol i just bought a 1991 fleetwood i need some rimz for the east coast ryders show


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

SINCE THERE IS NO LOW RIDER SHOW THIS YEAR WE NEED TO SUPPORT DANNY AND BE AT THIS SHOW SO HE CAN DO MORE SHOWS THE MORE SUPPORT WE GIVE HIM IM SURE HE WOULD DO MORE SHOWS GOING UP THE EAST COAST I KNOW ALOT LOWRIDERS WOULD LIKE A GOOD BIG SHOW MAYBE IN TAMPA OR LOW RIDER MAYBE IF HE HAS BIG TURN OUT HERE MAYBE HE WILL DO A TAMPA OR A ORLANDO SHOW HES GOT MY FULL SUPPORT I DON'T WANNA HERE U GUYS CRYING ABOUT ITS COST TO MUCH YET U GUYS USE TO PAY 50.00 TO GAS UP YOUR CAR I WANT TO SEE EVERY LOW RIDER FROM MIAMI THERE STOP BULLSHITING AND LET BRING LOWRIDEING BACK


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 2 2009, 11:50 PM~12590322
> *SINCE THERE IS NO LOW RIDER SHOW THIS YEAR WE NEED TO SUPPORT DANNY AND BE AT THIS SHOW SO HE CAN DO MORE SHOWS THE MORE SUPPORT WE GIVE HIM IM SURE HE WOULD DO MORE SHOWS GOING UP THE EAST COAST I KNOW ALOT LOWRIDERS WOULD LIKE A GOOD BIG SHOW MAYBE IN TAMPA OR LOW RIDER MAYBE IF HE HAS BIG TURN OUT HERE MAYBE HE WILL DO A TAMPA OR A ORLANDO SHOW HES GOT MY FULL SUPPORT I DON'T WANNA HERE U GUYS CRYING ABOUT ITS COST TO MUCH YET U GUYS USE TO PAY 50.00 TO GAS UP YOUR CAR I WANT TO SEE EVERY LOW RIDER FROM MIAMI THERE STOP BULLSHITING AND LET BRING LOWRIDEING BACK
> 
> 
> ...



 X 100


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

calm down buddy everybody is going :biggrin: 

you need some 14's on that lac you're going to kill that motor and trans on the highway with all that weight .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 2 2009, 09:12 PM~12589007
> *FOR SALE 93 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, CLEAN CAR,A/C, RUNS AND DRIVES PERFECT! A SET OF 13'S WITH TIRES GO WITH THE CAR! I JUST HAVENT PUT THEM ON!!!! 1,900.00 TAKES IT! LOOKING FOR QUICK SALE! CAR IS IN CUTLER RIDGE..
> 
> 
> ...


you got that bitch looking clean chico ....... :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2009, 12:51 AM~12591382
> *calm down buddy everybody is going  :biggrin:
> 
> you need some 14's on that lac you're going to kill that motor and trans on the highway with all that weight .
> *



lol but 14s will rub in the back only way im going put 14s if i get 14.6 in the back and 14x7 front u got any for me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that car had 14x7's all around and it didn't rub :0


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ok well i need some 14s then you got any lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 3 2009, 08:30 AM~12592357
> *ok well i need some 14s then you got any lol
> *


 :uh: :loco: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 3 2009, 12:56 AM~12591417
> *lol but 14s will rub in the back  only way im going put 14s if i get 14.6 in the back and 14x7 front u got any for me
> *


 :nono: IF YOU RIDING STOCK NOT CUT GET NEW SHOCKS AND IF YOU STILL RUB MEASURE INSIDE THE LIP OF THE FENDER TRIM SNIP CUT THE FENDER TRIM
GRIND OR ROLL THE INNER WHEEL WELL AND SHE WILL RIDE CLEAR ALL DAY NO
BLACK WALLS OR BLOW OUTS I DID ON ALL 3 OF MY CADDYS AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2009, 08:21 AM~12592343
> *that car had 14x7's all around and it didn't rub  :0
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody got a radiator for 93 fleetwood for sale??? PM please need asap, Thanx everybody!! ooo yea almost forgot reagular 350 not LT1


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 3 2009, 03:56 AM~12591417
> *lol but 14s will rub in the back  only way im going put 14s if i get 14.6 in the back and 14x7 front u got any for me
> *





My dawg has some 14's, 2 are by 7 and 2 are by6 let me know if u ready to buy em :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2009, 10:21 AM~12592343
> *that car had 14x7's all around and it didn't rub  :0
> 
> 
> ...


did they take off the rims? ive been seein a clean caddy 4 door like that wit the same grill


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

anybody going to FUDS tonight down south ??????


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 3 2009, 10:09 AM~12592721
> *did they take off the rims? ive been seein a clean caddy 4 door like that wit the same grill
> *




yeah i bought the car and he keep hsi rimz so now im looking for some 14s


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jan 3 2009, 09:52 AM~12592634
> *My dawg has some 14's, 2 are by 7 and 2 are by6 let me know if u ready to buy em :biggrin: !!!!
> *




how much for the rims i pm u holla back at me


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 2 2009, 10:08 PM~12589749
> *YEAH I KNOW SO BUY THE CAR, KEEP THE RIMS THEN RESELL THE CAR!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2009, 02:49 PM~12594244
> *anybody going to FUDS tonight down south ??????
> *





WUSSUP WITH THEM RIIIIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Yo I still got a INDOOR spot for the car show on the 25th. Since I got rid of the regal i cant get my money back .. The guy told me I could put another car in the spot. So the thing is if any1 is interested in a spot for the show INDOOR.Let me know. Pm me!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 3 2009, 08:07 PM~12595548
> *how much for the rims i pm u holla back at me
> *


looks clean im a block over from ya. that regal across the street is hard to


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 3 2009, 11:26 PM~12598530
> *WUSSUP WITH THEM RIIIIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  LOL
> *


next month we'll have to do it all over again ......... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
BBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



 



:biggrin: 



 


:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: pick up the phone puto ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

r u ready for sum FOOTBALL?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

GO PHINS!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...ndpost&p=783614


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

saw this at the kmart hang out last night :0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 4 2009, 10:45 AM~12601007
> *saw this at the kmart hang out last night :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 4 2009, 11:45 AM~12601007
> *saw this at the kmart hang out last night :0
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like leo from team v, he got them by the pound over there


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

1-15 to 11-5 cant fuck wit it!!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Last game pics!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Jan 4 2009, 10:01 AM~12600247
> *Yo I still got a INDOOR spot  for the car show on the 25th. Since I got rid of the regal i cant get my money back .. The guy told me I could put another car in the spot. So the thing is if any1 is interested in a spot for the show INDOOR.Let me know. Pm me!
> *


how do u know if u got an iindoor spot or not...registered a while back but havent heard anything bout indoor/outdoor


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 4 2009, 04:21 PM~12602987
> *That looks like leo from team v, he got them by the pound over there
> *


His name was Leo's he said he just got it, met him last night


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ANY ONE HERE GOT A PUMP FOR SALE I NEED A PUMP ASAP HIT ME ON THE PM OR EMAIL ME [email protected]


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, 300ways, *marquison14z*

WTFFF! :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 4 2009, 10:19 PM~12606174
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



picture came out raw as fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marquison14z (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 4 2009, 09:19 PM~12606953
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 96' lincoln, 300ways, marquison14z
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*THEY DEDICATED THIS VIDEO TO COUPE DE BEAR.... *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 02:32 AM~12609150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam oscar the monte looking crazy, chick look goood toooo. cant wait till the 59 is done just been caught up and havent been able to do shiat......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LET'S RIDE............


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 02:44 AM~12609176
> *LET'S RIDE............
> 
> 
> ...


illl be at the show in the 67 on 24s.......


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 04:37 AM~12609160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN! Nice work.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 05:32 AM~12609150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

veryyyyyyy nice O  tight work


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 02:32 AM~12609150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS NICE CHICK LOL I SEE U THERE BLOCKING UP THE STREETS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

So who's going to the show the 25th................? Anyone coming from out of town?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

I I BEEN PROMOTING THE HELL OUT THIS SHOW IN ALL THE TOPICS IM SURE WILL SEE PEOPLE FROM ORLANDO & TAMPA


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

lookin good o


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 02:37 AM~12609160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICCEEEEEE. I STILL DONT LIKE THOSE CARS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yoo wus up everyone wus up with the hang out is 68th or wat


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 5 2009, 09:14 AM~12609686
> *I I BEEN PROMOTING THE HELL OUT THIS SHOW IN ALL THE TOPICS IM SURE WILL SEE PEOPLE FROM ORLANDO & TAMPA
> *


Hopefully we'll see cars that been hiding for years......... if they don't bring um out, whats the point. There are no shows in the east coast this year, so this is it.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2009, 09:28 AM~12610070
> *Hopefully we'll see cars that been hiding for years......... if they don't bring um out, whats the point. There are no shows in the east coast this year, so this is it.
> *


OYE CARLOS GIMME A CALL SO I COULD GET YOUR # AGAIN. I HAD TO GET A NEW PHONE AND LLOST ALL MY CONTACTS


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 04:44 AM~12609176
> *LET'S RIDE............
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks serious, *****


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 5 2009, 09:15 AM~12609994
> *yoo wus up everyone wus up with the hang out is 68th or wat
> *


IF YOU GUYS WANT.AND ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE HANGOUT HERE AT SHOP IN OPALOCKA. I COULD WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH THE LANDLORD. AND MAKE SURE THE PARKING LOT IS CLEAN THE NEXT MORNING. OFCOURSE WITH THE HELP OF ALL OF YOU.. AND WE COULD MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN. NOT FOR ANYTHING BUT THIS IS ONE THE BEST SPOTS FOR THE HANGOUT. WHAT YALL THINK???? :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, CANDY_LOW23, *caprice ridah*, GHOST RIDER, sucio138, Evelitog, IIMPALAA
:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

, *INKSTINCT003,* 
:wave: oye thats monte was lookn good hittn switches down unversity the other night


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 5 2009, 09:37 AM~12610114
> *, INKSTINCT003,
> :wave:  oye thats monte was lookn good hittn switches down unversity the other night
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 02:44 AM~12609176
> *LET'S RIDE............
> 
> 
> ...



I REP MAH CITY


DG


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 5 2009, 09:34 AM~12610101
> *IF YOU GUYS WANT.AND ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE HANGOUT HERE AT SHOP IN OPALOCKA. I COULD WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH THE LANDLORD. AND MAKE SURE THE PARKING LOT IS CLEAN THE NEXT MORNING. OFCOURSE WITH THE HELP OF ALL OF YOU.. AND WE COULD MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN. NOT FOR ANYTHING BUT THIS IS ONE THE BEST SPOTS FOR THE HANGOUT. WHAT YALL THINK????  :cheesy:
> *



SOUND LIKE A PLAN NOW I JUST NEED SOME RIMZ & A PUMP LOL TO HANG OUT I THINK WE SHOULD EVEN GIVE OUT FLYERS TO THE HANG OUT AT THE EAST COAST RYDER SHOW IM EVEN WILLING TO DESIGN THE FLYERS SO TALK TO YOUR LANDLORD FINED OUT

HERES A FLYER I DID FOR MY STATION


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 5 2009, 11:34 AM~12610101
> *IF YOU GUYS WANT.AND ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE HANGOUT HERE AT SHOP IN OPALOCKA. I COULD WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH THE LANDLORD. AND MAKE SURE THE PARKING LOT IS CLEAN THE NEXT MORNING. OFCOURSE WITH THE HELP OF ALL OF YOU.. AND WE COULD MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN. NOT FOR ANYTHING BUT THIS IS ONE THE BEST SPOTS FOR THE HANGOUT. WHAT YALL THINK????  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 5 2009, 12:34 PM~12610101
> *IF YOU GUYS WANT.AND ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE HANGOUT HERE AT SHOP IN OPALOCKA. I COULD WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH THE LANDLORD. AND MAKE SURE THE PARKING LOT IS CLEAN THE NEXT MORNING. OFCOURSE WITH THE HELP OF ALL OF YOU.. AND WE COULD MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN. NOT FOR ANYTHING BUT THIS IS ONE THE BEST SPOTS FOR THE HANGOUT. WHAT YALL THINK????  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HELLO HABLA MUCHO :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2009, 02:28 PM~12611447
> *HELLO HABLA MUCHO :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



WAS UP LOCKA :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone lookin for an optima i have a blue top deep cycle used to start an airboat this weekend and thats it ..group d34 not the small one 

asking 75 located in miami lakes


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 5 2009, 09:32 AM~12610093
> *Shit looks serious, *****
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *DOUBLE-O,* INKSTINCT003, *DANNY305*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 5 2009, 01:26 PM~12612003
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, DANNY305
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:

http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...ndpost&p=784980


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 5 2009, 12:34 PM~12610101
> *IF YOU GUYS WANT.AND ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE HANGOUT HERE AT SHOP IN OPALOCKA. I COULD WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH THE LANDLORD. AND MAKE SURE THE PARKING LOT IS CLEAN THE NEXT MORNING. OFCOURSE WITH THE HELP OF ALL OF YOU.. AND WE COULD MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN. NOT FOR ANYTHING BUT THIS IS ONE THE BEST SPOTS FOR THE HANGOUT. WHAT YALL THINK????  :cheesy:
> *



i have no problem stickin around to make sure its clean if it means we get a hangout again


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 5 2009, 03:26 PM~12612003
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, DANNY305
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 5 2009, 10:34 AM~12610101
> *IF YOU GUYS WANT.AND ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE HANGOUT HERE AT SHOP IN OPALOCKA. I COULD WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH THE LANDLORD. AND MAKE SURE THE PARKING LOT IS CLEAN THE NEXT MORNING. OFCOURSE WITH THE HELP OF ALL OF YOU.. AND WE COULD MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN. NOT FOR ANYTHING BUT THIS IS ONE THE BEST SPOTS FOR THE HANGOUT. WHAT YALL THINK????  :cheesy:
> *



im down for the hangout in opalocka but we gat to keep it clean. and every body got to come out and show your cars and car club we dont have shows nomore and that the only thing that we have to show off our cars with out getting kick out by the cop. so im down


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jan 5 2009, 02:31 PM~12612567
> *i have no problem stickin around to make sure its clean if it means we get a hangout again
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest+Jan 5 2009, 02:31 PM~12612567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 04:44 AM~12609176
> *LET'S RIDE............
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, monte24


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK I GOT ME SOME 13X7 DAYTONS TODAY ALMOST READY TO RIDE LOL


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jan 5 2009, 04:31 PM~12612567
> *i have no problem stickin around to make sure its clean if it means we get a hangout again
> *


im down :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

DOUBLE-O WAS UP WITH THOSE CHICKEN WINGS AND WHITE GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 5 2009, 05:27 PM~12614118
> *DOUBLE-O WAS UP WITH THOSE CHICKEN WINGS AND WHITE GIRLS  :biggrin:
> *


you already know fool :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 5 2009, 11:34 AM~12610101
> *IF YOU GUYS WANT.AND ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THE HANGOUT HERE AT SHOP IN OPALOCKA. I COULD WORK SOMETHING OUT WITH THE LANDLORD. AND MAKE SURE THE PARKING LOT IS CLEAN THE NEXT MORNING. OFCOURSE WITH THE HELP OF ALL OF YOU.. AND WE COULD MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN. NOT FOR ANYTHING BUT THIS IS ONE THE BEST SPOTS FOR THE HANGOUT. WHAT YALL THINK????  :cheesy:
> *


im down *****. :biggrin: 
for this week tho ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, DrtySth, *93brougham, GuCcIcRoWnViC
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 03:44 AM~12609176
> *LET'S RIDE............
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11119200


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 5 2009, 07:27 PM~12614118
> *DOUBLE-O WAS UP WITH THOSE CHICKEN WINGS AND WHITE GIRLS  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 02:44 AM~12609176
> *LET'S RIDE............
> 
> 
> ...


\
THAT SHIT LOOKING NICE JUST PICK UP A LS 2 FOR THE REGAL :0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DID YOU GET YOUR CAR BACK :uh:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2009, 06:53 PM~12615086
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :loco: 13'S ON A CADDY COME ON DARRIN


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yup 13s on my caddy there alot caddys on 13s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 5 2009, 07:32 PM~12615636
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL TAKE THE WHITEGIRLS YA'LL CAN HAVE THE CHICKEN WINGS :biggrin:


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 5 2009, 08:30 PM~12616456
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :loco:  13'S ON A CADDY COME ON DARRIN
> *


The only way to go. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 09:48 PM~12617652
> *I'LL TAKE THE WHITEGIRLS YA'LL CAN HAVE THE CHICKEN WINGS  :biggrin:
> *



ill take both when and where


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420:GOODNITE MIAMI...  :420:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good mourning miami


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 4 2008, 08:42 AM~11011591
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice linc!


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 6 2009, 08:22 AM~12620568
> *Nice linc!
> *


4sho Hommie!.. It be back on the Streets soon


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 6 2009, 08:22 AM~12620568
> *Nice linc!
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 5 2009, 05:53 PM~12614399
> *im down *****.  :biggrin:
> for this week tho ?
> *


YES.  . ITS OFFICIAL. AGAIN. WEDNESDAY HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. STARTING TOMORROW. LETS JUST TRY TO KEEP THIS CLEAN AND SAFE PEOPLE. YALL KNOW HOW GOOD THIS SPOT IS. LETS NOT MESS THIS UP. SHOW OFF YOUR CARS. NOT YOUR HORNS, OR HOW YOUR CAR PEELS OUT. YOULL JUST BE MAKING A FOOL OUT YOURSELF. ITS A PARKING LOT, NOT A RACE TRACK. JUST MAKE SURE YOU WHIPP IS CLEAN AND YOUR BATTERIES CHARGED. :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ILL BE HOPPING THIS TOMORROW.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn that shit got a oooo-gaaa horn!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 6 2009, 09:09 AM~12620850
> *ILL BE HOPPING THIS TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK NICE PIC. TATTOO THAT SHIT ON CARLOS LOL. HEY DRE ITS TOMMY AROUND THE BLOCK YOU HAVE 1 FRONT HOSE # 6 OR ANY ONE SELLING 1 AND SOME 12" CYLINDERS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 6 2009, 09:51 AM~12621134
> *WHAT THE FUCK NICE PIC. TATTOO THAT SHIT ON CARLOS LOL.  HEY DRE ITS TOMMY AROUND THE BLOCK YOU HAVE 1 FRONT HOSE # 6 OR ANY ONE SELLING 1 AND SOME 12" CYLINDERS
> *


YEAH HE'LL LIKE THAT. AND YEAH I DO HAVE ONE #6. I HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

NICE DRE THANKS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

I NEED SOME 12" OR 14" ANY ONE GOT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 6 2009, 09:56 AM~12621161
> *NICE DRE THANKS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jan 6 2009, 11:03 AM~12620807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I got 4 pumps, batteries and some extra shit if anyone is interested. No, I will not sell the pumps seperate nor the batteries. I will consider trading them for a "COMPLETE" air bag setup for a big body. If you dont know what "COMPLETE" is then you dont have one. Thanks. PM me for price and or trades. Will consider some 22's also.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 6 2009, 11:06 AM~12621617
> *I got 4 pumps, batteries and some extra shit if anyone is interested. No, I will not sell the pumps seperate nor the batteries. I will consider trading them for a "COMPLETE" air bag setup for a big body. If you dont know what "COMPLETE" is then you dont have one. Thanks. PM me for price and or trades. Will consider some 22's also.
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE SET UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ONE TIME FOR THAT BOY PANCHO, WHAT THEY DO WHITEBOY !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG KEONI !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> I got 4 pumps, batteries and some extra shit if anyone is interested. No, I will not sell the pumps seperate nor the batteries. I will consider trading them for a "COMPLETE" air bag setup for a big body. If you dont know what "COMPLETE" is then you dont have one. Thanks. PM me for price and or trades. Will consider some 22's also.
> 
> i have some 22' of a tahoe i will trade


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 6 2009, 12:04 PM~12620817
> *YES.  . ITS OFFICIAL. AGAIN. WEDNESDAY HANGOUT IN OPALOCKA. STARTING TOMORROW. LETS JUST TRY TO KEEP THIS CLEAN AND SAFE PEOPLE. YALL KNOW HOW GOOD THIS SPOT IS. LETS NOT MESS THIS UP. SHOW OFF YOUR CARS. NOT YOUR HORNS, OR HOW YOUR CAR PEELS OUT. YOULL JUST BE MAKING A FOOL OUT YOURSELF. ITS A PARKING LOT, NOT A RACE TRACK. JUST MAKE SURE YOU WHIPP IS CLEAN AND YOUR BATTERIES CHARGED. :biggrin:
> *



oh shitttttttttttt !!!!

let's not fuck it up LADIES !!!!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

where can i buy some switch extensions, local. the ones that come in different colors


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 6 2009, 01:24 PM~12622726
> *where can i buy some switch extensions, local. the ones that come in different colors
> *



RED`S GOT SUM DIFFERENT ONES OR AT A TRUCKER SHOP LIKE SALOMON TRUCK SHOP OR RECHTEIN INTERNATIONAL MIGHT HAVE SUM TOO


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 6 2009, 02:03 PM~12622158
> *ONE TIME FOR THAT BOY PANCHO, WHAT THEY DO WHITEBOY !!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BOY CAN GET DOWN  :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 02:18 PM~12611926
> *
> *


Any pics under of the engine bay? Where'd you get those calipers ? Did you ever swap the rotors, too. ? Bad ass


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 6 2009, 02:53 PM~12622064
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE SET UP
> *


Pm sent


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

HOPE THAT THE HANGOUT WORKS OUT FOR YOU GUYS THIS TIME AROUND AND THAT YOU DON'T HAVE TO CLEAN UP AFTER NO ONE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 03:37 AM~12609160
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DAM FOOL DA MONTE IS LOOKIN SERIOUS FOOL. * :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 6 2009, 04:43 PM~12623462
> *DAM FOOL DA MONTE IS LOOKIN SERIOUS FOOL.  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



CONO THIS PUTA ***** IS BACK WAS UP FOOL


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

GM OWNERS:

need some help...tryin to remove the plastic housing around the turn signal lever on the steering column. But i cant figure it out and i dont want to break or scratch up the housing or the column. my main objective is to expose the trun signal lever so i can take it off and replace it. thanks

b.t.w. its an 87 M.C.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ILL BE OUT THERE TOMROW NIGHT WITH THE ICE CREAM TRUCK LOL


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DID U SEE THE FRONT PAGE OF LAYITLOW EAST COAST RYDERS WIN TICKETS 


Win two free tickets to the show
The contest will run through January 20th, 2009. Fill out the form below to enter the random drawing for your chance to win. There is a limit of one entry per household. Multiple entries from the same person will void your eligibilty to win.

http://www.layitlow.com/carshow/bigcarshowoff.shtml


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 6 2009, 04:46 PM~12624772
> *GM OWNERS:
> 
> need some help...tryin to remove the plastic housing around the turn signal lever on the steering column. But i cant figure it out and i dont want to break or scratch up the housing or the column. my main objective is to expose the trun signal lever so i can take it off and replace it. thanks
> ...


with cruise is kinda of a pain... without it is a breeze u dont need to remove the small plastic around the lever at all its more like push in and turn if i remember correctly ...ur kinda far if not i would tell u to swing by accurate steering columns on 135th in opa locka and they ll lookout they did mine for free


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 6 2009, 06:46 PM~12624772
> *GM OWNERS:
> 
> need some help...tryin to remove the plastic housing around the turn signal lever on the steering column. But i cant figure it out and i dont want to break or scratch up the housing or the column. my main objective is to expose the trun signal lever so i can take it off and replace it. thanks
> ...


http://en.allexperts.com/q/Steering-Column...lo-steering.htm

    hope it helps homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 6 2009, 01:41 PM~12622854
> *Any pics under of the engine bay? Where'd you get those calipers ? Did you  ever swap the rotors, too. ? Bad ass
> *


i had the pics up on monday but photobucket took a shit on me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2009, 01:00 AM~12630135
> *i had the pics up on monday but photobucket took a shit on me  :angry:        :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeee pics


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 6 2009, 07:46 PM~12624772
> *GM OWNERS:
> 
> need some help...tryin to remove the plastic housing around the turn signal lever on the steering column. But i cant figure it out and i dont want to break or scratch up the housing or the column. my main objective is to expose the trun signal lever so i can take it off and replace it. thanks
> ...



I paid like 80 bucks to get it done at Cruz Locksmith in Hialeah. But it's been a while. lol


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Is this show on the 25th going to be a dub show or we going to see a lot of lowriders because if we only going to see car on big rims their is no point of going we need all the lowriders to come out who is coming to the show?


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus up every one so the hangout is fo show tonight ??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 09:37 AM~12631202
> *Is this show on the 25th going to be a dub show or we going to see a lot of lowriders  because if we only going to see car on big rims their is no point of going we need all the lowriders to come out who is coming to the show?
> *



It's up to everyone to have there lowriders there espicially those that been hiding for awhile, when the lowrider show came to Miami, we had big rims................so what difference does it make if there is big rims there? We should have a roll call..............25th Street Riders have about 10 cars, 3 new ones never seen.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2009, 01:00 AM~12630135
> *i had the pics up on monday but photobucket took a shit on me  :angry:        :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A CLASSY GANGSTA AZZ CAR ROLLED IN ONE AND IM LOVIN THAT OFFSET!UNDER THE HOOD SPEAKS FOR ITSELF  :biggrin: :0


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 08:37 AM~12631202
> *Is this show on the 25th going to be a dub show or we going to see a lot of lowriders  because if we only going to see car on big rims their is no point of going we need all the lowriders to come out who is coming to the show?
> *




yooo eric that like me saying well im not going to the east coast ryders show cause

im white and there are going to be black people there

or im not going cause there will be cars painted red and i hate the color red

how about u bring your car out there a support the car show weather its big rims Eros its a car show damm it im sick fucking cry babys i been out this lowrider thing for min but im geting back in and and we need to birng it back get people with there lowriders out back the hangouts who cars what kinda cars going to be there stop hating and get to the show and have some fun


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 11:18 AM~12631525
> *It's up to everyone to have there lowriders there espicially those that been hiding for awhile, when the lowrider show came to Miami, we had big rims................so what difference does it make if there is big rims there? We should have a roll call..............25th Street Riders have about 10 cars, 3 new ones never seen.
> *



:thumbsup:  hno: :werd:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 10:37 AM~12631202
> *Is this show on the 25th going to be a dub show or we going to see a lot of lowriders  because if we only going to see car on big rims their is no point of going we need all the lowriders to come out who is coming to the show?
> *



THE BIG ~M~ FROM MIAMI AND ORLANDO WILL BE THERE AND I THINK JACKSONVILLE WILL TOO :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

1.) what is admission fee?
2.) when is the deadline to pre-reg?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 7 2009, 12:53 PM~12632279
> *1.) what is admission fee?
> 2.) when is the deadline to pre-reg?
> *


3.) is there gonna be a line up ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 7 2009, 10:54 AM~12632290
> *3.) i'm going to be in the line up ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2009, 12:57 PM~12632314
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i hope so . :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 7 2009, 10:28 AM~12632126
> *THE BIG ~M~ FROM MIAMI AND ORLANDO WILL BE THERE  AND I THINK JACKSONVILLE WILL TOO  :biggrin:
> *



nice nice lets make it a big show out


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good shit..


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 7 2009, 11:15 AM~12632020
> *yooo eric that like me saying well im not going to the east coast ryders show cause
> 
> im white and there are going to be black people there
> ...


I have no problem with big rims and im not hating on nobody you like what u like I don't give a f***. U ride what u want ride I ride 13" all day that what I like and im not saying that im not going to the show because there are going to be big rims I just like to see more lowriders out that all and my name is not eric my name is eon


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 01:14 PM~12632440
> *I have no problem with big rims and im not hating on nobody you like what u like I don't give a f***. U ride what u want ride I ride 13" all day that what I like and im not saying that im not going to the show because there are going to be big rims I just like to see more lowriders out that all and my name is not eric my name is eon
> *


LIKE T.I WOULD *SAY BRING EM OUT BRING EM OUT*


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

im a lowrider guy to the heart ask any one on here i was like the 3rd person in broward county to have hydros and 13s u had hydros on my car be4 there was red hydros down here

i want to see more lowriders to but the point is to get people people there so this show can go on othere places like orlando or tampa or amebya show in jaxsinville we need to support this show he putting out alot money for this show so people will have show this year here since lowrider pulled up 

so lets support him if it hot rod bikes big rim car lowriders and we all in this for the same shit

the point of this show off your car that u have built


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 12:14 PM~12632440
> *I have no problem with big rims and im not hating on nobody you like what u like I don't give a f***. U ride what u want ride I ride 13" all day that what I like and im not saying that im not going to the show because there are going to be big rims I just like to see more lowriders out that all and my name is not eric my name is eon
> *



Eon, you bringing your car ? How many lowriders does your car club have registered for this show?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 11:22 AM~12632494
> *Eon, you bringing your car ? How many lowriders does your car club have registered for this show?
> *



lol probley not he will be a bistander


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 01:22 PM~12632494
> *Eon, you bringing your car ? How many lowriders does your car club have registered for this show?
> *



I THINK THE BIG ~M~ HAS 10 MAYBE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

im putting 24s in the back and 13s in the front on the monty.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 7 2009, 11:26 AM~12632517
> *im putting 24s in the back and 13s in the front on the monty.
> *



lol that might look good lol i wonder if there is a a rule u have to use 4 13 rimz on hoppers cause of u put 24s ona hopper with 13s lol that car would get high as hell


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 7 2009, 01:26 PM~12632517
> *im putting 24s in the back and 13s in the front on the monty.
> *











THERE YOU GO MIXED IT UP THE BEST OF BOTH WORDS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 7 2009, 11:28 AM~12632527
> *THERE YOU GO MIXED IT UP THE BEST OF BOTH WORDS  :biggrin:
> *



i love this 

ARGUING ON THE COMPUTER IS LIKE COMPETING IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS,
EVEN IF U WIN UR STILL RETARDED


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 7 2009, 11:28 AM~12632527
> *THERE YOU GO MIXED IT UP THE BEST OF BOTH WORDS  :biggrin:
> *


cant argue with that :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 7 2009, 01:26 PM~12632517
> *im putting 24s in the back and 13s in the front on the monty.
> *


can i borrow the other 2 24's ? :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 7 2009, 01:28 PM~12632530
> *i love this
> 
> ARGUING ON THE COMPUTER IS LIKE COMPETING IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS,
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)


WOW SOMEONE IS HIDING LOL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 7 2009, 11:31 AM~12632547
> *can i borrow the other 2 24's ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ok


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 12:22 PM~12632494
> *Eon, you bringing your car ? How many lowriders does your car club have registered for this show?
> *


No my car is not done but I will be there !!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 09:18 AM~12631525
> *It's up to everyone to have there lowriders there espicially those that been hiding for awhile, when the lowrider show came to Miami, we had big rims................so what difference does it make if there is big rims there? We should have a roll call..............25th Street Riders have about 10 cars, 3 new ones never seen.
> *



ELEGANCE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUPPORT BOUT 12 CARS HAVE INDOOR CONFIRMATION ALREADY

PARTY STARTS @ 9PM FRIDAY NIGHT SO BRING ALL DA BEER AND LIQUOR TO GET BANGED DA FUCK UP WE COOKIN OUT THERE CHURASCO AND ALL


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 12:41 PM~12632611
> *No my car is not done but I will be there !!
> *


What about your club, how many cars pre registered?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 7 2009, 11:35 AM~12632578
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> WOW SOMEONE IS HIDING LOL LOL  :biggrin:
> *



lol ***** u crazy hahahahaha ****** are creeping in this forum


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2009, 01:46 PM~12632644
> *lol ***** u crazy hahahahaha ****** are creeping in this forum
> *



I'M ONLY SAYING THE TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2009, 01:41 PM~12632615
> *ELEGANCE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUPPORT BOUT 12 CARS HAVE INDOOR CONFIRMATION ALREADY
> 
> PARTY STARTS @ 9PM FRIDAY NIGHT SO BRING ALL DA BEER AND LIQUOR TO GET BANGED DA FUCK UP WE COOKIN OUT THERE CHURASCO AND ALL
> *


 and some hot dogs bread for mike. :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2009, 02:00 AM~12630135
> *i had the pics up on monday but photobucket took a shit on me  :angry:        :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wow. whered you get those calipers ?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 7 2009, 01:37 PM~12632584
> *:cheesy: ok
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 7 2009, 11:50 AM~12632684
> *and some hot dogs bread for mike.  :biggrin:
> *



hey u crossed that line buddy wait till he finds out ***** gonna kill you hahahahahahaha ah ti se te pasan las cosas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 7 2009, 11:50 AM~12632681
> *I'M ONLY SAYING THE TRUTH  :biggrin:
> *



lol yuhp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

GET THE YAYO LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm bringing pincho man out there , one of the chain burger two pinchos deluxe and maybe one sammy dog with everything on it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2009, 02:09 PM~12632874
> *i'm bringing pincho man out there , one of the chain burger  two pinchos deluxe and maybe one sammy dog with everything on it  :0  :biggrin:
> *



I'M BRINGING CAPRI SUN FOR THE KIDS 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BRING CHICKEN WINDS AND THE WHITE GIRLS TOO


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 7 2009, 12:23 PM~12632501
> *lol probley not he will be a bistander
> *


Look im not here to fight with nobody im here to see what going on and if my car would be done I will take it because that what we bult our car 4


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 01:15 PM~12632947
> *Look im not here to fight with nobody im here to see what going on and if my car would be done I will take it because that what we bult our car 4
> *



Is your club pre registered or even going?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OH MAN ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE AND THANKS GOD WE HAVE A COLD FRONT COMING IN TONIGHT TO COOL THINGS OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

last lowrider while everybody was waiting in line for that stale ass pizza they sell at the show i hit it over to SERGIO'S on BIRD ROAD and did it up like this........










:cheesy:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 01:18 PM~12632984
> *Is your club pre registered or even going?
> *


Most of our car are being work on so I don't know if we are takeing any car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

darrin calm down buddy we all know you were the first ***** in broward with switches and kmc HAMMERS !!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2009, 12:33 PM~12633133
> *darrin calm down buddy we all know you were the first ***** in broward with switches and kmc HAMMERS !!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DAMMMMM U TAKING IT BACKKKKKKKKK


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8&feature=related

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 7 2009, 12:37 PM~12633182
> *DAMMMMM U TAKING IT BACKKKKKKKKK
> *


I MIGHT BE BRINGING IT BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

we pre registerd already cant wait 
:cool


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hammers n lows...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2009, 12:33 PM~12633133
> *darrin calm down buddy we all know you were the first ***** in broward with switches and kmc HAMMERS !!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :around: hno: hno: :rant:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 7 2009, 10:49 AM~12632253
> *ill be there :biggrin:
> *


putting some hours in nice hit me up dre if you need some help tonight :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 11:46 AM~12632643
> *What about your club, how many cars pre registered?
> *


well the 59 will not be there so maybe i will have a chance with the 60 :rant: :yessad: :nosad: :banghead:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 7 2009, 12:24 PM~12633040
> *OH MAN ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE AND THANKS GOD WE HAVE A COLD FRONT COMING IN TONIGHT TO COOL THINGS OFF  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL ***** THERE GONNA TOSS A SHOE AT CHU WATCH OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, Austin Ace, CADALLAC PIMPIN', Made You A Hater, 99 LINCOLN, ErickaNjr, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, hwdsfinest

LOTZ OF PPL IN HERE TODAY


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 7 2009, 01:51 PM~12633944
> *putting some hours in nice hit me up dre if you need some help tonight  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


I FINISHED PAINTING THE PLASTICS. CAME OUT NICE. NOW I GOT TO AIRBRUSH EM.  . IT'LL BE READY BY THEN. AND DONT WORRY , IF I NEED HELP YOU DOWN THE STREET. :biggrin: CARLOS TOO


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

i spoke with the people from ECR about the show on the 25th, and so far everybody is set for indoor. but the guy i spoke with said that inorder to get indoor the roll-in takes place the day before the show which is Saturday the 24th from 9am-6pm. and same rules apply you have to have under quarter of a tank and gotta disconnect the battery. and also all the club members have to roll-in at the same time because if you get there late or the day of the show you wont be able to park with the rest of the members.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

How insanely lucky are these people!!

READ CAPTION 1ST BEFORE SCROLLING....










Look at the picture above and you can see where this driver
broke through the guardrail, on the right side of the culvert,
where the people are standing on the road, pointing.

The pick-up was traveling about 75 mph from right to left
when it crashed through the guardrail.

It flipped end-over-end bounced off and across the culvert outlet,
and landed right side up on the left side of the culvert,
facing the opposite direction from which the driver was traveling.

The 22-year-old driver and his 18-year-old passenger
were unhurt except for minor cuts and bruises.

Just outside Flagstaff , AZ on U .S. Hwy 100.







Now look at the second picture below...



















CONJOOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

danm it was not there time to go.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *Bowtie South*, greg nice, GALO1111, ~RoLl1NReGaL~

:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wassup whores!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

thats MR WHORE 2 you buddy.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

is it raining at the shop dre


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HLWD Justin Keoni hop.MOV


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

dammmm i hate rainnnnn


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2009, 01:59 PM~12632765
> *hey u crossed that line buddy wait till he finds out ***** gonna kill you hahahahahahaha ah ti se te pasan las cosas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol a bueno :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> How insanely lucky are these people!!
> 
> READ CAPTION 1ST BEFORE SCROLLING....
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 11:46 AM~12632643
> *What about your club, how many cars pre registered?
> *


none  :biggrin: ..


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

wuz up evil


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 06:21 PM~12636680
> *wuz up evil
> *


ive been lost from layitlow ......... im chillen just reading


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 02:18 PM~12632984
> *Is your club pre registered or even going?
> *


alot of you might not have liked what eon said thats fine but what our club does is no ones buisness why is everyone always worried about us we are not worried about anyone the world already knows how our club rolls we dont have to prove nothing to no one so lets keep this about cars shall we


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hno:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 7 2009, 07:30 PM~12636748
> *alot of you might not have liked what eon said thats fine but what our club does is no ones buisness why is everyone always worried about us we are not worried about anyone the world already knows how our club rolls we dont have to prove nothing to no one so lets keep this about cars shall we
> *


wuz up ***** u couldnt said it better


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 7 2009, 06:31 PM~12636752
> *hno:
> *


what homie youve been lost uffin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2009, 06:34 PM~12636781
> *what homie youve been lost uffin:
> *


 chillin  working and getting other shit done


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2009, 07:24 PM~12636693
> *ive been lost from layitlow ......... im chillen just reading
> *


people just can take a ??


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 7 2009, 06:35 PM~12636786
> *chillin    working and getting other shit done
> *


same here ...u working on a ride ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 7 2009, 08:35 PM~12636791
> *people just can take a ??
> *


***** this is miami but i thought u already knew


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2009, 06:36 PM~12636802
> *same here ...u working on a ride ?
> *


negative. no time for cars, only boats :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 7 2009, 06:37 PM~12636819
> *negative. no time for cars, only boats  :biggrin:
> *


tight work  im on the same page :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yoo strees r wet but ir aint raining is there gonna be n e thing out there at the hang out ???


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

thanks 2 every-1 who gave me advice on how to take out the turn signal lever. i was able to do it my self and put in the other one....jsut gotta do some rewiring now for the wipers. 

something im not to sure of bout this show is....

Will ECR have the cars selected 4 indoor or is it gonna be a first come ,first serve basis.
They originally said is that they will select the indoor cars thats y u had to submit pics of the ride. Gonna hit them up 2morrow so i can get it str8.

This show has alot of potential to be the best annual show since the lowrider show...BUT..and this is a big BUT....ECR can't fuck this up. I hope that they have planned out everything to make this show run smoothly and that judging and classification is done properly and fair. We all know that 1 fuck up in a show this size and it could be over for any support of other shows. Anyone remember the show that willy(circus threat) did a few yrs back. Show was a bust and alot of pissed off people....last show he did!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

*ANYBODY BY ANYCHANCE HAVE 175 70R 14 FOR SALE OR KNOW WHERE TO GET?PM ME OR JUST POST IT UP IF U GOT*


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 7 2009, 10:55 PM~12637621
> *thanks 2 every-1 who gave me advice on how to take out the turn signal lever. i was able to do it my self and put in the other one....jsut gotta do some rewiring now for the wipers.
> 
> something im not to sure of bout this show is....
> ...


i spoke with the people from ECR about the show on the 25th, and so far everybody is set for indoor. but the guy i spoke with said that inorder to get indoor the roll-in takes place the day before the show which is Saturday the 24th from 9am-6pm. and same rules apply you have to have under quarter of a tank and gotta disconnect the battery. and also all the club members have to roll-in at the same time because if you get there late or the day of the show you wont be able to park with the rest of the members.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

damn only if my car was going to be ready for the show slow ass body man lol....Ericcc ima give you the diposite to start my shit and so we can paint my ugly ass 4 door already


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

NITE NITE MIAMI....
CANT WAIT TILL THE CAR SHOW... :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *low low mamii*, CALVIN
:nicoderm:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

MAJESTICS NEW YEAR PICNIC 2009

Definitely something you gotta experience in your lifetime, big :thumbsup: to MAJESTICS for a great show. 

Not to mention Crenshaw was off the hook and full of excitement till the cops showed up! Trying to arrest people for paparazzi, lol. 

Thanx to my Bowtie Connection Family and my Samoa Brothers for the love!

JON JON when the streets of COMPTON set you free we got the hennesy ready for you in Dade County! 

More pics to come....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 8 2009, 04:56 AM~12640894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 8 2009, 04:56 AM~12640894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

still have these for sale , clean .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 8 2009, 03:56 AM~12640894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still looking good


----------



## sticky (Jul 2, 2005)

for sale in orlando $4,000 or trade motor chromed and polished interior is 80 percent finished trans mision is 700r4 so its a good head start for some one


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

so what happened to everyone last night ?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

i think was the rain it was raining here in hollywood at 9pm


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i see you biz.....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: downsouthplaya, MISTER ED, *Biz-MN*, str8lows


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 8 2009, 11:20 AM~12642044
> *still have these for sale , clean .
> 
> 
> ...


humm


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 8 2009, 12:23 PM~12642925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-VO bRO!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 8 2009, 02:21 PM~12643436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good for a varsity jacket.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 8 2009, 02:29 PM~12643499
> *looks good for a varsity jacket.
> *



SHHHHHHHHHHHHH  :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *INKSTINCT003*, *ErickaNjr*

:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 8 2009, 12:43 PM~12643601
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, INKSTINCT003, ErickaNjr
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 01:37 PM~12643063
> *WHAT UP MAYNG!  JUST CHECKIN OUT THE MIAMI TOPIC A LIL'.  :biggrin:
> Q-VO bRO!
> *


recovering from last night :biggrin: how are things in minn.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 8 2009, 01:54 PM~12643677
> *recovering from last night  :biggrin: how are things in minn.
> *



COLD... :biggrin: ...THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE.











U GUYS GOT ANY SHOWZ GOING ON DOWN IN FL IN MARCH OR APRIL?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 03:18 PM~12643848
> *COLD... :biggrin: ...KEEPIN THEM CARZ HOT THOUGH.
> 
> U GUYS GOT ANY SHOWZ GOING ON DOWN IN FL IN MARCH OR APRIL?
> *


you need some miami weather that s. beach type :biggrin: 

not that i know of we got one at the end of this month lets see what happens in the following months hopefully we do :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 8 2009, 02:20 PM~12643864
> *you need some miami weather that s. beach type  :biggrin:
> 
> not that i know of we got one at the end of this month lets see what happens in the following months hopefully we do  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: 

I'LL KEEP CHECKING BUT KEEP ME POSTED. I GOT A COUPLE WEEKZ IN APRIL AND COUPLE IN MARCH OPEN FOR A MIAMI TRIP. :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 03:22 PM~12643875
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> I'LL KEEP CHECKING BUT KEEP ME POSTED.  I GOT A COUPLE WEEKZ IN APRIL AND COUPLE IN MARCH OPEN FOR A MIAMI TRIP.  :biggrin:
> *


alright bRO will do


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I know someone in Miami is trying to do big things in the motor game, well your gonna need a good carb. Got a holley for sale in vehicle parts section, any questions PM me.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

WET!! :0 :0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ARE ROLLIN SHIRT CAME OUT IN BANGBROS.COM CHECK IT OUT LMAO LOL ROLLIN CAR CLUB ALL DAY...*



http://www.bangbrosnetwork.com/t1/pps=bbon...ros/mc5230.html


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 03:18 PM~12643848
> *COLD... :biggrin: ...THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 wow that is crazy the cars in a garage?


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 8 2009, 03:43 PM~12644427
> *:0  :0  wow that is crazy the cars in a garage?
> *



A couple Garages, Cali, Texas, plus my back garage.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

so alot of ppl hittin up that car show on the 25th huh?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 05:06 PM~12644570
> *A couple Garages, Cali, Texas, plus my back garage.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

im lovin the banner and the whips :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

hood money get at me on pm need to talk 2 u


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 02:18 PM~12643848
> *COLD... :biggrin: ...THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


I see the white regal on the trailer... that's a hopper right?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12644374
> *ARE ROLLIN SHIRT CAME OUT IN BANGBROS.COM CHECK IT OUT LMAO LOL  ROLLIN CAR CLUB ALL DAY...
> http://www.bangbrosnetwork.com/t1/pps=bbon...ros/mc5230.html
> *


 :roflmao: 
howd that happen?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

sneek peek at this weekends tattoo convention. these are the only lowriders in there :cheesy: 
































and this is my booth








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

I ONLY SEE ONE LOWRIDER


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 8 2009, 08:00 PM~12647186
> *I ONLY SEE ONE LOWRIDER
> *


YEAH I KNOW. EVERYONE THINKS THERE WAS GONNA BE A CAR SHOW. :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i thought so 2..they said it on the radio and i looked on how 2 enter...but couldnt find anything....ill be outthere this weekend just not sure which day


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 8 2009, 08:12 PM~12647264
> *i thought so 2..they said it on the radio and i looked on how 2 enter...but couldnt find anything....ill be outthere this weekend just not sure which day
> *


saturday is the best day bro.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 8 2009, 08:00 PM~12647186
> *I ONLY SEE ONE LOWRIDER
> *



WAIT LET ME GUESS CAUSE THEM OTHERE CARS HAVE BIG RIMZ AND THERE LOW THERE NOT A LOWRIDER


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Yo instinct where is the tattoo convention at?????


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MIAMI BCH CONV. IF IM NOT MISTAKIN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

see ya'll out there. imma be there sat. gettin a new peice by purp


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 09:35 PM~12648272
> *see ya'll out there. imma be there sat. gettin a new peice by purp
> *


   :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 8 2009, 06:59 PM~12646040
> *:roflmao:
> howd that happen?
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 9 2009, 12:04 AM~12647860
> *saturday is the best day bro.
> *



:thumbsup: 

i c a few of u are gonna be up in there doin some pieces...if my tattoo artist doesnt go i'll check ya'll out.....my wifey and brother also might be gettin some new ink...peace


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

40 degress below didnt stop the picnic, huge turn out and a great time for all...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

1993-1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS FOR SALE HOLLA AT HIM FOR ANY PARTS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12651877


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 9 2009, 10:39 AM~12651629
> *40 degress below didnt stop the picnic, huge turn out and a great time for all...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 09:35 PM~12648272
> *see ya'll out there. imma be there sat. gettin a new peice by purp
> *











 ill be in the R STUDIOS booth everyone stop by


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that elco and that deuce are hard as fuck ......


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 9 2009, 11:22 AM~12652437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You at a different shop now?


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Jan 8 2009, 05:29 PM~12645226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir. Blue one getting done now too.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> Thanks bRO. See u in two weeks. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 9 2009, 04:58 PM~12654501
> *    Thanks bRO. See u in two weeks.  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

FOR SALE 
1993 FLEETWOOD WITH 85,000 ORIGINAL MILES OLD MAN DRIVEN SINE DAY ONE CAR RIDES PERFECTLY "LIKE A CADILLAC". A/C SUPER COLD NEEDS PAINT WORK BUT NOT BODY WORK, NO RUST AND NO MAJOR DENTS, ALSO NEEDS A LITLLE LOVE IN THE INTERIOR COMES WITH NEW REAR BUMPER IN WAY BETTER CONDTION THAN THE ONE THATS ON IT!$2,000 OR BEST OFFER OR TRADE FOR STOCK BANSHEE OR MAYBE OTHER SPORT ATV WITH TITLE THANKS LET ME KNOW
































































COMES WITH OTHER REAR BUMPER THAT IS IN WAY BETTER CONDITION THAN THIS ONE!LOL

















IF INTERESTED LET ME KNOW 786-255-0170 THANKS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:20 PM~12655251
> *FOR SALE
> 1993 FLEETWOOD WITH 85,000 ORIGINAL MILES OLD MAN DRIVEN SINE DAY ONE CAR RIDES PERFECTLY "LIKE A CADILLAC". A/C SUPER COLD NEEDS PAINT WORK BUT NOT BODY WORK, NO RUST AND NO MAJOR DENTS, ALSO NEEDS A LITLLE LOVE IN THE INTERIOR COMES WITH NEW REAR BUMPER IN WAY BETTER CONDTION THAN THE ONE THATS ON IT!$2,000 OR BEST OFFER OR TRADE FOR STOCK BANSHEE OR MAYBE OTHER SPORT ATV WITH TITLE THANKS LET ME KNOW
> 
> ...


thats a great deal.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *massacre*

suciaaa! :wave:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

so buy it then


----------



## raffylong (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 02:35 PM~2264102
> *jjj
> *




This is crazyyyyyyy! This one looks like a dining table. LOL. But nice body color and kits. 











______________________________
I need an <a href=\'http://www.car-stuff.com/gas-saving-products.html\' target=\'_blank\'>alternative energy sources</a> for my car!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

ne







ed to get this fix any help


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 10 2009, 02:09 PM~12662156
> *ne
> 
> 
> ...


are those 17" fwd???

i think those are my wifes old rims.....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 10 2009, 11:28 AM~12662271
> *are those 17" fwd???
> 
> i think those are my wifes old rims.....
> *


this are 18s


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK IM SURE EVERY 1 KNOWS THERE NO LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EASTCOAST AT ALL THIS YEAR WELL THERE IS A BIG SHOW DOWN IN MIAMI AND EVERY1 SHOULD SUPPORT THIS SHOW AND COME TO IT THERE STILL 14 DAYS LEFT TO GET THERE IF U SUPPORT THIS SHOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT DANNY FROM EAST COAST RYDERS WOULD DO MORE BIG SHOWS LIKE THIS IF U SUPPORT HIM COME TO HIS SHOW THEN THERE CAN BE MORE BIG SHOWS MAYBE HE MIGHT DO A TAMPA OR A ORLANDO SHOW BUT WE GOT TO SHOW HIM WE SUPPORT HIS SHOWS THAT WAY HE KNOWS THAT HE CAN DO BIG SHOWS IN OTHER CITYS AROUND THE EAST COAST AND GET IT POPPING WE AS A CAR COMMUNITY NEED TO COME TOGETHER WEATHER ITS BIG RIMZ STYLE OR LOWRIDER STYLE STOP ALL THE HATEING AND LET GET THE SHOWS BACK


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jan 9 2009, 11:11 AM~12651891
> *1993-1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS FOR SALE HOLLA AT HIM FOR ANY PARTS
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12651877
> *


WILL SELL THE WHOLE CAR FOR $500 CASH 

HAS CHEVY 350 RUNS GREAT AND TRANNY I DRIVE IT EVERYDAY TO WORK 15MILES AWAY ON THE HIGHWAY

COMES WITH ROCKERS WHICH ARE OFF THE CAR

GOOD PARTS CAR ANYONE WHO WANTS IT COME GET IT WILL BE TAKING OFF PARTS 2MORROW SO LMK B4 I DO


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

This is a project and a package deal, got kicked out the crib and have to get rid of her  . Here it goes: A 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d"elegance, a spare chassis, a set of extra seats, a brand new hi low pump, and 5 good batterries you can check em out. I had started to tear her down a bit as you can seee but this car is complete with all the pieces and moldings u need and some extars. Im askin 1000 obo Pm me or call me if u are interested or have questions 305 773 7214 Nick

































.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

This car has to be gone like this week so make offers only cash!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

WILL BE SELLING ONCE ITS DONE GETTING PAINTED. IF INTERESTED HIT ME UP IN A PM.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 11 2009, 12:15 PM~12669279
> *WILL BE SELLING ONCE ITS DONE GETTING PAINTED. IF INTERESTED HIT ME UP IN A PM.
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*~M~*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 11 2009, 10:54 AM~12669585
> *~M~
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 for someone that hasnt been doin it for no more than a year & half. Purp is killin ALOT of his competition. congrats puto


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jan 11 2009, 08:18 AM~12668739
> *This is a project and a package deal, got kicked out the crib and have to get rid of her  . Here it goes: A 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d"elegance, a spare chassis, a set of extra seats, a brand new hi low pump, and 5 good batterries you  can check em out. I had started to tear her down a bit as you can seee but this car is complete with all the pieces and moldings u need and some extars. Im askin 1000 obo Pm me or call me if u are interested or have questions 305 773 7214 Nick
> 
> 
> ...


are you selling it with the pumps and the rims


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

one pump and no just stocks


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ITS MR. PURPLE :biggrin: 









































THE NI99A IS ON FIRE







*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*more pics on myspace page!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE GUY WITH THE ROPES ON THE TOP 
HAS THIS ON HIS BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 11 2009, 02:24 PM~12670915
> *ITS MR. PURPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats homie. there was good competition out there *


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 11 2009, 11:56 AM~12669604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky fucker diving that 56, cause u know if i was there i would of jumped in front of u just like sickside 59 lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DOES ANY 1 HERE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE POP LOCK DOORS DONE


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CONGRATS PURP :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 11 2009, 07:31 PM~12673321
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: congrats homie. there was good competition out there
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 11 2009, 11:29 PM~12676619
> *DOES ANY 1 HERE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE POP LOCK DOORS DONE
> *


you better stop spending all that money you got bill !


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 11 2009, 12:15 PM~12669279
> *WILL BE SELLING ONCE ITS DONE GETTING PAINTED. IF INTERESTED HIT ME UP IN A PM.
> 
> 
> ...



IF ANYBODY INTERESTED LET ME KNOW. WILL BE SELLING REAL CHEAP. DONE WITH CARS FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, *DANNY305,* Euro2low, *GALO1111*, lylorly, Evelitog, HEAVErollerz90
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 12 2009, 10:00 AM~12678882
> *you better stop spending all that money you got bill !
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 12 2009, 12:05 PM~12678912
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: INKSTINCT003, DANNY305, Euro2low, GALO1111, lylorly, Evelitog, HEAVErollerz90
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 12 2009, 10:05 AM~12678912
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: INKSTINCT003, DANNY305, Euro2low, GALO1111, lylorly, Evelitog, HEAVErollerz90
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



need some airbrushing dre whats up you got time


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 12 2009, 11:34 AM~12679670
> *need some airbrushing dre whats up you got time
> *


WELL LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT DONE. JUST CALL ME UP. OR MAKE THAT LONG ASS TRIP TO MY HOUSE FROM YOUR HOUSE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 12 2009, 11:39 AM~12679721
> *WELL LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT DONE. JUST CALL ME UP. OR MAKE THAT LONG ASS TRIP TO MY HOUSE FROM YOUR HOUSE
> *



OK I WILL SEE YOU LATER THANKS DRE


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 11:00 AM~12678885
> *IF ANYBODY INTERESTED LET ME KNOW. WILL BE SELLING REAL CHEAP. DONE WITH CARS FOR A LONG TIME
> *


Pm me some pix and info


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 11 2009, 03:24 PM~12670915
> *ITS MR. PURPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
I seen that coming .....Congrats*


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

GOING TO BE FOR SALE SOON. FULL CANDY LIME GREEN GHOST PATTERNS AND GOLD LEAFING. HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO IF INTERESTED


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SNEEK PEEK OF THE MONTY, GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, ROLLIN LaCrosse, *Made You A Hater*, CADALLAC PIMPIN', tru6lu305, *sucio138, INKSTINCT003*

:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 12 2009, 04:37 PM~12680653
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE MONTY, GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: INKSTINCT003, ROLLIN LaCrosse, Euro2low, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, 81_Monte_Pimpin, Made You A Hater, CADALLAC PIMPIN', tru6lu305, sucio138
DAMN THIS SHIT PACKED


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is a feature i shot in Central Florida last year.. It is in the NEW issue of Lowrider..

Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 03:47 PM~12680740
> *Here is a feature i shot in Central Florida last year.. It is in the NEW issue of Lowrider..
> 
> Enjoy
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Last Ones


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 01:57 PM~12680814
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


very nice car and one of the nicest gbody in florida


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 01:51 PM~12680763
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


what dont u like about it that u putting them thumbs down :uh:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 02:55 PM~12680796
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


nice car :yes: :yes:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats my homie puttin it down in Orlando. One love UCE! uffin: whip still lookin sexy :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2009, 02:23 PM~12681004
> *what dont u like about it that u putting them thumbs down  :uh:
> *


x2 :werd:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2009, 04:23 PM~12681004
> *what dont u like about it that u putting them thumbs down  :uh:
> *


call me up


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 04:04 PM~12680862
> *Last Ones
> 
> 
> ...



TOO BAD THEY DIDNT PUT THE GIRL IN THE ISSUE,


BAD ASS PICS THOUGH.... 

CAR IS HELLA NICE TOO. 
I LOVE THE INTERIOR.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 04:04 PM~12680862
> *Last Ones
> 
> 
> ...



TOO BAD THEY DIDNT PUT THE GIRL IN THE ISSUE,


BAD ASS PICS THOUGH.... 

CAR IS HELLA NICE TOO. 
I LOVE THE INTERIOR.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. Figured they would have thrown at least one of the girl.. ::shrugs::


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

saw the magazine the other day and didnt even bother really looking thru it. that shit is so thin i didnt even think it was worth it. LRM is looking like those free mags they give out at reds n shit.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You're one of the reasons homie.. People stop supporting things.. they go away.. sucks that you cant support something that most likely inspired you to do what you do.. It happens in everything..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 06:12 PM~12681998
> *You're one of the reasons homie.. People stop supporting things.. they go away.. sucks that you cant support something that most likely inspired you to do what you do.. It happens in everything..
> *



your right it did inspire me. only reason i stop " supporting " it is cause the magazine little by little started getting full of notin but ads. more ads less features and show coverage. i wasnt gonna be paying for a mag full of ads. would you ?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ANY 1 KNOW PLACE TO GET POP LOCKS FOR THE DOORS DONE CHEEP PM ME OR POST THE PLACE AND NUMBER


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Absolutely man..
See you are spoiled.. You must have started reading Lowrider when they were at the peak.. You do know the economy is in the worst shape ever... right?
I would support a magazine that inspired me to build 10 lowrider cars throughout the last 10 years.. I would never turn my back on a magazine because they are trying to make money and add advertisments. 

Im looking at the magazine and i see 103 pages.. with SIX features and 12 pages of The Las Vegas Show..

I think some people jump on the bandwagon of "I Hate Lowrider Magazine" because its the thing to do.. Lift up your skirt.. grab your balls.. and support the culture that brought you were you are today


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 05:19 PM~12682088
> *Absolutely man..
> See you are spoiled.. You must have started reading Lowrider when they were at the peak.. You do know the economy is in the worst shape ever... right?
> I would support a magazine that inspired me to build 10 lowrider cars throughout the last 10 years.. I would never turn my back on a magazine because they are trying to make money and add advertisments.
> ...



 No doubt times are tough. Lowrider mag started out pretty thin.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Homie.. Glad some people understand it..


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 06:19 PM~12682088
> *Absolutely man..
> See you are spoiled.. You must have started reading Lowrider when they were at the peak.. You do know the economy is in the worst shape ever... right?
> I would support a magazine that inspired me to build 10 lowrider cars throughout the last 10 years.. I would never turn my back on a magazine because they are trying to make money and add advertisments.
> ...


i understand you perfectly homie i get what your saying. ive been reading LRM for atleast 10. i stop subscribing a while back. then i would buy magazine at newstands n things like. last issue i bought was the one wit the 2 door fleetwood vert. i didnt jump on no bandwagon of hating LRM. i dont hate LRM. i just dont like the fact that the mag was full of ads. and its perfectly understandable that they need to make there money just like any other business would need to. but honestly i dont think anyone wants to pay for a magazine thats 75% ads and 25% show coverage and features.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

the magazine started too change the day the owner ( which was a rider himself ) sold the magazine to the people that bring you motortrend and all types of magazine. they those ones that change the magazine to what you see it is now. dont hate lrm hate they MAN which has changhed it.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Homie.. Seriously..
I just counted 63 pages of content in the magazine..
there are 103 pages.. including front cover/inside cover and Back cover/inside cover..
I dont think your issue is ads/content.. I think you just dont have the love for the magazine you once had.. and thats fine.. but dont blame it on lack of content.. go check out the mag again.. i think you missed the SIX Features


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jan 11 2009, 11:18 AM~12668739
> *This is a project and a package deal, got kicked out the crib and have to get rid of her  . Here it goes: A 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d"elegance, a spare chassis, a set of extra seats, a brand new hi low pump, and 5 good batterries you  can check em out. I had started to tear her down a bit as you can seee but this car is complete with all the pieces and moldings u need and some extars. Im askin 1000 obo Pm me or call me if u are interested or have questions 305 773 7214 Nick
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

heres all they're other magazines.... 


5.0 Mustang & Super Fords 
Automobile
Car Audio and Electronics 
Car Craft 
Chevy High Performance 
Circle Track
corvette fever 
Custom Classic Trucks 
European Car 
Eurotuner 
GM High-Tech Performance 
High Performance Pontiac 
Honda Tuning
Hot Rod
Import Tuner 

Kit Car 
Lowrider Arte 
Lowrider
Lowrider Bike 
Modified 
Modified Luxury & Exotics 
Mopar Muscle
Motor Trend 
Motor Trend 
Muscle Mustangs & Fast Fords 
Mustang & Fords 
Mustang Monthly
Popular Hot Rodding 
Project Car Magazine 
Rod and Custom Magazine 
Sport Compact Car 
Stock Car Racing 
Street Rodder 
Super Chevy 
Super Street 
Truck Trend 
Turbo & High-Tech Performance
Vette 

4Wheel Drive & Sport Utility 
Wheel & Off-Road 
Classic Trucks 
diesel Power 
Four Wheeler 
JP Magazine 
Mini Truckin' 
Sport Truck
Truckin' 
Motorcycle 

thata just a few...........


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 12 2009, 06:44 PM~12682322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right i think have lost love for the mag but not for the game.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 12 2009, 01:37 PM~12680653
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE MONTY, GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GANGSTER
:thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

and like i said i saw the mag and i didnt even bother looking all thru it. just skipped thru it and thats it. 

but honestly you cant say the mag is what it used to be.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 12 2009, 06:56 PM~12682436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looks good.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 07:19 PM~12682088
> *Absolutely man..
> See you are spoiled.. You must have started reading Lowrider when they were at the peak.. You do know the economy is in the worst shape ever... right?
> I would support a magazine that inspired me to build 10 lowrider cars throughout the last 10 years.. I would never turn my back on a magazine because they are trying to make money and add advertisments.
> ...


sometime back in december, LRM had a survey askin how they can make it better n what you'd like to see more of... ive had my sub for atleast the last 4 years n dont plan on cancellin, but i am tired of seein lift kits n big rim crap...then again i understand those companies r the ones helpin put our mag out....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 04:47 PM~12680740
> *Here is a feature i shot in Central Florida last year.. It is in the NEW issue of Lowrider..
> 
> Enjoy
> ...


nice work phil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

check this crazy shit out that I recorded


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 01:51 PM~12680763
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Stop hating homie and build ur own shit.... :twak:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

out lookin for ideas for a starin new lowridin club wit members who connections


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DRE....I DIDIENT FOR GET ABOUT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 12 2009, 07:22 PM~12682685
> *nice work phil
> *




Thanks man.. I appreciate it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 09:21 PM~12683282
> *Thanks man.. I appreciate it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Mazda350,* DANNY305*
how's the box comeing along


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 03:51 PM~12680763
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


what a hater wow


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 12 2009, 08:25 PM~12683329
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Mazda350, DANNY305
> how's the box comeing along
> *


 :dunno: lol


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2009, 03:23 PM~12681004
> *what dont u like about it that u putting them thumbs down  :uh:
> *


THAT HIS REGALS HAS BEEN OUT LONGER AND HASNT GOTTEN FEATURE OTHER THEN FOR THE AUTO TRADER!

STRAIGHT HATER HOMIE! DONT HATE DA GAME, APPRIACATE IT!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> your right i think have lost love for the mag but* not for the game.*
> 
> there you go better thinkin... remember we make them stay on top... if it wasnt for the riders there will be no magazine....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *DUVAL'S HERO*, 96' lincoln, greg nice
:uh: :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> > your right i think have lost love for the mag but* not for the game.*
> >
> > there you go better thinkin... remember we make them stay on top... if it wasnt for the riders there will be no magazine....
> 
> ...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 04:51 PM~12680763
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


One day you will grow up to be like us.

This is your signature:

**CAUTION**
HATERS ENVY COMING SOON

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 03:51 PM~12680763
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: WTF R U TALKEN ABT THAT REGAL IS SUPER FUCKING CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Phil, thanks for the pics fool!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 12 2009, 08:52 PM~12683684
> *Phil, thanks for the pics fool!!
> *


BOUT TIME UCE CENTRAL FLA PUTS ONE ON THE MAP :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 12 2009, 09:57 PM~12683754
> *BOUT TIME UCE CENTRAL FLA PUTS ONE ON THE MAP  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats 2!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 12 2009, 09:27 PM~12683358
> *:dunno: lol
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 12 2009, 08:50 PM~12683660
> *One day you will grow up to be like us.
> 
> This is your signature:
> ...


man don't worry about that fool maybe thats why he is selling it cuz he knows he can't keep up with that car 

fuck that puto


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 12 2009, 08:58 PM~12683771
> *Thats 2!!
> *


FLORIDA HAS TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER.. THATS THE ONLY WAY TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE.....  GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 12 2009, 09:09 PM~12683899
> *man don't worry about that fool maybe thats why he is selling it cuz he knows he can't keep up with that car
> 
> fuck that puto
> *


GETTM DANNY TELL'EM WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 12 2009, 09:16 PM~12683977
> *FLORIDA HAS TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER.. THATS THE ONLY WAY TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE.....   GOOD JOB BRO
> *



times 1000000000


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 12 2009, 09:18 PM~12684005
> *times 1000000000
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 12 2009, 09:09 PM~12683899
> *man don't worry about that fool maybe thats why he is selling it cuz he knows he can't keep up with that car
> 
> fuck that puto
> *


it was just a matter of time. hopefully someone who _REALLY _is in the game buys it and contributes to the lowrider scene.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Jan 12 2009, 10:09 PM~12683899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 12 2009, 09:09 PM~12683899
> *man don't worry about that fool maybe thats why he is selling it cuz he knows he can't keep up with that car
> 
> fuck that puto
> *


str8 up fuck you and what you about. i got my opinion yeah that regal clean i just dont like the paint job and interior. and beliave me the reason im selling it aint cuz i cant keep up with that car lol please i got money to burn. post up your car


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 12 2009, 05:15 PM~12682039
> *your right it did inspire me. only reason i stop " supporting " it is cause the magazine little by little started getting full of notin but ads. more ads less features and show coverage. i wasnt gonna be paying for a mag full of ads. would you ?
> *


A subsciption is $20.00 for a year, thats less than $2.00 an issue. If you think thats to much for a magazine that is all about Lowriding and has been around since day 1, you are not really into it. Get a new hobby you really like.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 12 2009, 07:10 PM~12683185
> *DRE....I DIDIENT FOR GET ABOUT YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 12 2009, 09:42 PM~12684351
> *it was just a matter of time. hopefully someone who REALLY is in the game buys it and contributes to the lowrider scene.
> *


real funny character


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 12 2009, 08:50 PM~12683660
> *One day you will grow up to be like us.
> 
> This is your signature:
> ...



another funny character. i aint trying to be like you i do this for me. i build my car for myself. got plenty money to finish my regal. that red regal clean i just dont like it. my opinion deal with it.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 10:10 PM~12684796
> *str8 up fuck you and what you about. i got my opinion yeah that regal clean i just dont like the paint job and interior. and beliave me the reason im selling it aint cuz i cant keep up with that car lol please i got money to burn. post up your car
> *


FUCK NI99A MY CAR IS UNDER MY NAME AT LEAST I DON'T BUY THE NEXT NI99A SHIT TRY TO BLUID IT AND DON'T FINISH IT AND TWO I DON'T POST OLD PICS OF WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE TWO YEARS AGO MAYBE MORE POST WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW 
ON ANOTHER NOTE FUCK U TOO PUSSY BOY 


IF YOU GOT MONEY TO BURN STOP BUYING THE NEXT NI99A SHIT BITCH


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT I'M ABOUT YOU WANNA KNOW , I'M ABOUT TO FUCK YOUR SHIT UP NI99A 
NAME THE PLACE AND TIME AND DATE 
CUZ 
ARGUING ON THE COMPUTER IS LIKE COMPETING IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS,
EVEN IF U WIN UR STILL RETARDED

SO WHAT YOU WANNA DO HOLLA BITCH


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 12 2009, 10:29 PM~12685167
> *FUCK NI99A MY CAR IS UNDER MY NAME  AT LEAST I DON'T BUY THE NEXT NI99A SHIT TRY TO BLUID IT AND DON'T FINISH IT AND TWO I DON'T POST OLD PICS OF WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE TWO YEARS AGO MAYBE MORE POST WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW
> ON ANOTHER NOTE FUCK U TOO PUSSY BOY
> IF YOU GOT MONEY TO BURN STOP BUYING THE NEXT NI99A SHIT BITCH
> *


yeah fuck ***** with that bucket ass caprice. lol your a joke. the title under my name fuck *****. i aint buy shit from the next ***** bitch. cuz nothing on that car the same. but w.e fuck boy i aint got shit to prove to you or nobody. and about not finishing it trust me everything for that car is at my crib.ppl know whos painting that car. build a car ***** then come talk to me. i aint got time to argue with ****** like you on the computer


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BUCKET IF U SAY SO BITCH LIKE I SAID KEEP BUYING THE NEXT NI99A SHIT YOU CAN EVEN POST PICS OF WHAT IT LOOK LIKE NOW SO FUCK YOU AND ALL YOUR CHEERLEADING BITCHS

AND ARGUING NOT ME I ALREADY TOLD YOU 
PLACE DATE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK I THINK IM HAVE CALL DANNY AND GET HIM TO GET A BOXING RING FOR THE CAR SHOW


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

miami heat gotta love it.....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 10:34 PM~12685274
> *yeah fuck ***** with that bucket ass caprice. lol your a joke. the title under my name fuck *****. i aint buy shit from the next ***** bitch. cuz nothing on that car the same. but w.e fuck boy i aint got shit to prove to you or nobody. and about not finishing it trust me everything for that car is at my crib.ppl know whos painting that car. build a car ***** then come talk to me. i aint got time to argue with ****** like you on the computer
> *


I HOPE YOU NOT TRY TO PROVE SHIT TO ME CUZ I COULD GIVE 3 FUCKS ABOUT YOU , AND ABOUT WHOS PAINTING IT I DON'T CARE EITHER , AND I'LL BUILD A CAR WHEN YOU STOP BUYING THE NEXT NI99A SHIT. BUT LIKE LIFE SAYS 
ONE MANS SHIT IS ANOTHER MAN DREAM. 
IT WAS UR DREAM TO BUILD IT BUT UR DADDY EVIL GOT U ON CHECK. AND THE HOMMIE FROM USO- ORLANDO


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 12 2009, 10:59 PM~12685789
> *OK I THINK IM HAVE CALL DANNY AND GET HIM TO GET A BOXING RING FOR THE CAR SHOW
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 10:13 PM~12684847
> *real funny character
> *


dont trip homie. u got the money and parts to finish it, but for some apparent personal reason you wanna sell the ride, understandable it happens. im just saying last time we seen that regal was at the same place those pics were taken. i cant imagine u bought it in pieces so why didnt u enjoy it when u got it, contribute to the weak lowrider scene. few times we (as in the "regulars" at the hangouts and rideouts) seen you was in the explorer (which was tyte work, but not a lowrider) a handful of times. 

point is, i do wish u luck on your sale, i hope whoever gets it will ride it till the wheels fall off especially if their 13s  


and about ur opinion, yea its yours, but im sure u wouldnt like someone bashing your explorer all over the internet unless u asked for it. if you cant say anything nice, dont say nothing at all. 
 daleeee


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Jan 12 2009, 10:39 PM~12685381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why you bringing evelios name into this? me and evelio cool. beliave me i aint trying to prove nothing to you or nobody. i stated my opinion on the regal from uso, clean car. just dont like the paint. word of advice mind your own bizness. you getting into things that dont concern you. im getting tired of ****** like you saying i bought that car built. car was never candy patterns juiced leather and suede interior chrom undercarriage. umm but yeah i aint going to say no more. do you cuz i been does me


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

post 305 in the 305


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 12 2009, 11:05 PM~12685893
> *dont trip homie. u got the money and parts to finish it, but for some apparent personal reason you wanna sell the ride, understandable it happens. im just saying last time we seen that regal was at the same place those pics were taken. i cant imagine u bought it in pieces so why didnt u enjoy it when u got it, contribute to the weak lowrider scene. few times we (as in the "regulars" at the hangouts and rideouts) seen you was in the explorer (which was tyte work, but not a lowrider) a handful of times.
> 
> point is, i do wish u luck on your sale, i hope whoever gets it will ride it till the wheels fall off especially if their 13s
> ...


the regal from uso is clean as fuck. i just dont like the paint. everybody hated on that explorer. but truth to the fact is on rims paint and interior alone is worth more then what ****** that was hating had in their car. and yes i basically bought the body only. that car when i bought it didnt even have a motor. ima complete the car i have everything for it laying in my crib. im going to enjoy it for a lil bit and ima sell it. im really focusing on other things then cars. cars aint going to make me money and thats real talk. now if ppl cant respect that then fuck it


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 11:15 PM~12686081
> *the regal from uso is clean as fuck. i just dont like the paint. everybody hated on that explorer. but truth to the fact is on rims paint and interior alone is worth more then what ****** that was hating had in their car. and yes i basically bought the body only. that car when i bought it didnt even have a motor. ima complete the car i have everything for it laying in my crib. im going to enjoy it for a lil bit and ima sell it. im really focusing on other things then cars. cars aint going to make me money and thats real talk. now if ppl cant respect that then fuck it
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 11:09 PM~12685971
> *why you bringing evelios name into this? me and evelio cool. beliave me i aint trying to prove nothing to you or nobody. i stated my opinion on the regal from uso, clean car. just dont like the paint. word of advice mind your own bizness. you getting into things that dont concern you. im getting tired of ****** like you saying i bought that car built. car was never candy patterns juiced leather and suede interior chrom undercarriage. umm but yeah i aint going to say no more. do you cuz i been does me
> *


ALL I SAID WAS THAT HE'S UR DADDY WHEN IT COMES TO REGALS ME AND EVIL ARE MAD COOL SO DON'T GET THAT TWISTED. SO DON'T TRY TO START SHIT THERE .

AND U STATED UR OPINION ON THAT CAR AND I STATED MINE ON UR CAR SO WHAT IS THE DIFFRENCE NON


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

CONJO !!!! im gone a few hours n a hell breaks loose...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *DANNY305*, MISTER ED, *ErickaNjr,* Lowridin IV Life, Liljohn305, iceman42776


:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

YOU ANWSER EVERYTHING I POSTED EXCEPT WHAT I ASKED YOU 
YOU SAID WHAT I'M ABOUT AND I WANT TO SHOW YOU I SAID 
PLACE TIME AND DATE BUT I DIDN'T THINK SO
SO THANK YOU AND GO FUCK YOUR SELF I'M DONE WITH YOU


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 12 2009, 11:41 PM~12686658
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, DANNY305, MISTER ED, ErickaNjr, Lowridin IV Life, Liljohn305, iceman42776
> :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

GOODNIGHT MIAMI :wave:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

81_Monte_Pimpin wuz up *****


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin homie...you?


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 12 2009, 10:53 PM~12686888
> *chillin homie...you?
> *


here in the crib about to go to sleep but i just cant get off this shit this shit is off the hook wuz up with the monte cant with to see it done


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha... yea it's comin i got most of the interior done...paint comin for income tax...


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 12 2009, 10:58 PM~12686988
> *haha... yea it's comin i got most of the interior done...paint comin for income tax...
> *


good dawg im happy 4 u see u on the hangout take care of those girls


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*<span style='color:red'>user(s)* active in the past 10 minutes
154 guests, 464 members 48 anonymous members
DRòN, gizmoscustoms, SAUL, Abie, romero13, buick83t, chicanolegacysf, sal62, Stradale, 00chevys10, PROPHECY C.C.CEO, 61impalavertss, 713Lowriderboy, maltonstar, Joebeer, Charrua, hot$tuff5964, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, NIX CUSTOMS, 68 CHEVY, fronksy, 1usamotorsports.com, munozfamily, ron08, SIC'N'TWISTED, blackonblack64, toocooltayler, cwplanet, shadow29, 95 Fleetwood, SAC_TOWN, naz, MR.59, DA_SQUID, Pitbullx, ON-DA-LOW PREZ, Texas Flood 81, 77caprice, Rocksolid420, LIL GOODTIMES CC, MOSTH8ED, Big Mondo, ~~LUPE~~, skull elco, cheloRO75, Fish, wop_inda_wood, FamiliaPrideC.C., supreme82, chiefdog, timmie, double cheese, BAYLIFEDUECE, theloyaltyones, KIPPY, 53-64 LatinKustom, bigglenn, silvercaprice, rollin 72 monte, lo4lyf, RollinBlue, VICE PRESIDENT, 63 ss rider, Bigthangz, GANGSTER_36, undead white boy, gordoimp, orange_juiced, 64' NINER, PHAT-SO, drza51, King Of Rimz, crazyimpala63, thuglife, Bitter Sweet, BLVDCRUISER, 1lowvic, Lady_Ace, SGV-POMONA, Cadi4life, six 2, 1DOPE PO, EL KOLORADO, LocalPridecc, BOYLEHEIGHTS, my50, Texas_82_Grand Prix, twin02, FLYGUY'95CADDY, FREAKY TALES, Juiced_RL, la car club jkf, KREPTLOW, X3david_romeroX3, Tiny 82, slabrider93, glasshouse323, vanillagorilla1, Sj4lyfe, 88monteSS, rolling deep, Dylante63, djbizz1, intoxicated c.c., kaddyman, zc_delacruz, 84regallimited, lowz, mr.casper, KushMaster, china35, L.A.SpiritDan, DEVINERI, UCEFAMILY 94, lowrico, spanks, touchofclasscaddy, lowrivi1967, TROUBLESOME, FLEET~HOOD, 8treycutty, PHATT BOY, illegal regal, Lee337, CADDY925, Hang Time Mazda, theonegodchose, streetshow, andy13, drasticlolo, Big Doe, Black%$#, westsidestory64, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, La Fa '08, quintero76, locos4life, SkysDaLimit, nick64, ErickaNjr, meatwhistle, Sporty, 65chevyman, L0_RYDER69, BigBoi72, RollinSixes, egan808, wet-n-wild, nevjulia04, 509Rider, DOUBLE-O, texican63, jgcustomz, SwangalangsNV, 155-80-13, look_what_i_can_do, stilldippin, Qwerty, Dez Dub, 83 lolo cut, Edsr8ers, WrazedWrong, chingon68mex, *wax*, O*C 68, beanerman, SoulDemon, 81_Monte_Pimpin, MR.LONGO, bluepittsblue, SINGLEPUMPCHUMP, CHROME-N-PAINT, 83_elco, thirtymax, 80 Eldog, kandychromegsxr, kaddymansd, fmorreo, PADUSSY4LIFE, 1938_MASTER, HEX48, Artistics.TX, ashmore6, LADYLOW65, sireluzion916, LuxuriouSMontreaL, Lito, H-TOWN_ACE, bartman, 84regal, Esco83, TWEEDY, Pure Xtc, EIGHT TRACC, JOE(CAPRICE)68, WALT CUSTOMS, CORE, 85 biarittz, h-town team 84 caddy, KING*85*, ep3d, SEANZILLA, frontbackside2side, ChuyVega78Monte, las_crucez, HUSTLER94, RAIDERQUEEN, impala61pat, 62ssrag, just_a-doodz, CALVIN, BIGMIKE, BIG SPANX, BRODIE, BIGBEN, 1993 BIGB, GGarcia187, copone cad, showlow, STR8_CLOWN'N, Lowridin IV Life, Ask Jeeves , ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA, mench, SWIPH, Wicked95, chopperdogg69, mrcutty78, SJ RIDER, Lil Spanks, PISTONPUMP-1, 94stang, Mikes1963ChevyVert, low4life74, G-Bodyman, MR. Qwik Deville, lowbikeon20z, slammer, dannyespana84, ONE_AND_ONLY, masflow, 59Impala, BIGJOE619, ceebo, Classic - Landau, ILUVMY82, 70rider, fleetwoodpimpin, rob957, Royal50, charger24, Chevillacs, lowriderdude89, 99linkers, 81_cutty, 300MAG, roadmaster95, ~KANDY N CHROME~, HIT EM UP, rob83regal, ieraiderguy05, goose, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, sweetdreamer, peteypablo, 72SJV, cadillac_pimpin, mattd, SUPREME69, twatstfr, cadillacking602, FajitasOnGRill956, 59drop, CadillacDan, crown town baller, RawSixOneSS, ja-keem, djspydaz, 504jroc, jayboy1, big pimpin, cypress hill, ghettodreams, juiced 92 hardbody, convertible62, knightmare, HYPNOTIC87, Stickz, Daniel son, Woodside, plague, orojoh11, screwed up loco, tone64, showpop, 84 Fleetwood, TOMT, J-KAT, modesto64, CHROME WORKS, chris23, JohnnyGuam, Texaswayz, Al64, MEGAKRON, WESTCOASTER, jefe1904, King61!, SA ROLLERZ, CHR1S619, ROLLERZONLY 719, budgetblueoval, Big Rich, MR.559, lonnie, 8-Ball, chris hicks, jsinnz64, PAT-RICK, D-Cheeze, rollin low., hugos76, Looney, BIGKILLA503, Lac-of-Respect, rob-63ss, white link 93, Cadillac Heaven, Tecato 59, west coast ridaz, originales, malomonte, Mr Gee, 1940chevy, lowsanjogp, massacre, lows10withspl, osolo59, midwest_swang, ratrodrog, ccarriii, 94sikdeville602, T-Guns, swicthhitter S.D., Lowridergame305, raystrey, CadiRolo, bboy_yox, 1lowx99, Infamous James, customcutlass, BigRobb, 46cruiser661, DRantiquecarparts, p-funckimpala, THUGGNASTY, eight1eightstyle, LOWRIDING 805 JR, gordoloc213, LAKN, midwestcoast, PORT_CITY_RYDA, 82 deville, CandyTangelo, ALTERED ONES, MTX686, zfelix, Scrilla, wickedcutlass, 925eastbayrider, smokeme420, SydneyStyle, La-Fa-4_Life, SIK_9D1, jaycee, Fried Chicken Eater, highlow_7785, scanlessfool, baduso, 90coupedraggn, jrb1, chris mineer, Geronimo, DOUGHBOY1117, RIDERCHRONICLES, RO4LIFE 719, StreetStyleChicago, Simonmcnasty, juicedinsanta12, 78 money carlo, 6DEUCE6, 4zero8customs, BIGG-USO, G_KRALY, STR8RIDA, groupe7, phat97yukon, DALLASKUSTOMZ, alex75, johnnyg1185, darkside customs, stillTIPPINon3, wired61, ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ, Big_Money, Dumps, spinnin, swvcito53, PAPER CHASER, lazy14, lowrollerzlac, EPTXCarlover, meat, 89CaddyRyder, PINK79MONTE, cadescext03, BiggB420, WESTMINSTER*OC, sixtyfourchevy, LONNDOGG, BAYTOWNSLC, Pyrit, suavecitoone, cali rydah, Hawaiian Built, mrLA, SPIRIT 62, vouges17, KNDYLAC, NEW$TYLE14, HolyRider, Eddie$Money, 53BOMBA, 72 kutty, iceman42776, LeosAirSuspension, RAIDERSEQUAL, NEXT LEVEL, Sleepy G, bigbearlocos, Guam707, 83 buick regal, P1DAILY619, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, jojo67, spikekid999, Chris, deesta, selfmade213, DirtySouth Cantina, BIGPHACE, Battle Cry, getloC.C, cl1965ss, LBC00, gcareaga, EDDOG805, NotAnothaLykeme, t_durden, cuate64, stonedraiders1213, x7666, bigmike806, 83caddyhopper, Westcoastdon530

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao ^^^^^^^


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:04 AM~12687065
> *<span style='color:red'>user(s) active in the past 10 minutes
> 154 guests, 464 members 48 anonymous members
> DRòN, gizmoscustoms, SAUL, Abie, romero13, buick83t, chicanolegacysf, sal62, Stradale, 00chevys10, PROPHECY C.C.CEO, 61impalavertss, 713Lowriderboy, maltonstar, Joebeer, Charrua, hot$tuff5964, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, NIX CUSTOMS, 68 CHEVY, fronksy, 1usamotorsports.com, munozfamily, ron08, SIC'N'TWISTED, blackonblack64, toocooltayler, cwplanet, shadow29, 95 Fleetwood, SAC_TOWN, naz, MR.59, DA_SQUID, Pitbullx, ON-DA-LOW PREZ, Texas Flood 81, 77caprice, Rocksolid420, LIL GOODTIMES CC, MOSTH8ED, Big Mondo, ~~LUPE~~, skull elco, cheloRO75, Fish, wop_inda_wood, FamiliaPrideC.C., supreme82, chiefdog, timmie, double cheese, BAYLIFEDUECE, theloyaltyones, KIPPY, 53-64 LatinKustom, bigglenn, silvercaprice, rollin 72 monte, lo4lyf, RollinBlue, VICE PRESIDENT, 63 ss rider, Bigthangz, GANGSTER_36, undead white boy, gordoimp, orange_juiced, 64' NINER, PHAT-SO, drza51, King Of Rimz, crazyimpala63, thuglife, Bitter Sweet, BLVDCRUISER, 1lowvic, Lady_Ace, SGV-POMONA, Cadi4life, six 2, 1DOPE PO, EL KOLORADO, LocalPridecc, BOYLEHEIGHTS, my50, Texas_82_Grand Prix, twin02, FLYGUY'95CADDY, FREAKY TALES, Juiced_RL, la car club jkf, KREPTLOW, X3david_romeroX3, Tiny 82, slabrider93, glasshouse323, vanillagorilla1, Sj4lyfe, 88monteSS, rolling deep, Dylante63, djbizz1, intoxicated c.c., kaddyman, zc_delacruz, 84regallimited, lowz, mr.casper, KushMaster, china35, L.A.SpiritDan, DEVINERI, UCEFAMILY 94, lowrico, spanks, touchofclasscaddy, lowrivi1967, TROUBLESOME, FLEET~HOOD, 8treycutty, PHATT BOY, illegal regal, Lee337, CADDY925, Hang Time Mazda, theonegodchose, streetshow, andy13, drasticlolo, Big Doe, Black%$#, westsidestory64, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, La Fa '08, quintero76, locos4life, SkysDaLimit, nick64, ErickaNjr, meatwhistle, Sporty, 65chevyman, L0_RYDER69, BigBoi72, RollinSixes, egan808, wet-n-wild, nevjulia04, 509Rider, DOUBLE-O, texican63, jgcustomz, SwangalangsNV, 155-80-13, look_what_i_can_do, stilldippin, Qwerty, Dez Dub, 83 lolo cut, Edsr8ers, WrazedWrong, chingon68mex, *wax*, O*C 68, beanerman, SoulDemon, 81_Monte_Pimpin, MR.LONGO, bluepittsblue, SINGLEPUMPCHUMP, CHROME-N-PAINT, 83_elco, thirtymax, 80 Eldog, kandychromegsxr, kaddymansd, fmorreo, PADUSSY4LIFE, 1938_MASTER, HEX48, Artistics.TX, ashmore6, LADYLOW65, sireluzion916, LuxuriouSMontreaL, Lito, H-TOWN_ACE, bartman, 84regal, Esco83, TWEEDY, Pure Xtc, EIGHT TRACC, JOE(CAPRICE)68, WALT CUSTOMS, CORE, 85 biarittz, h-town team 84 caddy, KING*85*, ep3d, SEANZILLA, frontbackside2side, ChuyVega78Monte, las_crucez, HUSTLER94, RAIDERQUEEN, impala61pat, 62ssrag, just_a-doodz, CALVIN, BIGMIKE, BIG SPANX, BRODIE, BIGBEN, 1993 BIGB, GGarcia187, copone cad, showlow, STR8_CLOWN'N, Lowridin IV Life, Ask Jeeves , ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA, mench, SWIPH, Wicked95, chopperdogg69, mrcutty78, SJ RIDER, Lil Spanks, PISTONPUMP-1, 94stang, Mikes1963ChevyVert, low4life74, G-Bodyman, MR. Qwik Deville, lowbikeon20z, slammer, dannyespana84, ONE_AND_ONLY, masflow, 59Impala, BIGJOE619, ceebo, Classic - Landau, ILUVMY82, 70rider, fleetwoodpimpin, rob957, Royal50, charger24, Chevillacs, lowriderdude89, 99linkers, 81_cutty, 300MAG, roadmaster95, ~KANDY N CHROME~, HIT EM UP, rob83regal, ieraiderguy05, goose, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, sweetdreamer, peteypablo, 72SJV, cadillac_pimpin, mattd, SUPREME69, twatstfr, cadillacking602, FajitasOnGRill956, 59drop, CadillacDan, crown town baller, RawSixOneSS, ja-keem, djspydaz, 504jroc, jayboy1, big pimpin, cypress hill, ghettodreams, juiced 92 hardbody, convertible62, knightmare, HYPNOTIC87, Stickz, Daniel son, Woodside, plague, orojoh11, screwed up loco, tone64, showpop, 84 Fleetwood, TOMT, J-KAT, modesto64, CHROME WORKS, chris23, JohnnyGuam, Texaswayz, Al64, MEGAKRON, WESTCOASTER, jefe1904, King61!, SA ROLLERZ, CHR1S619, ROLLERZONLY 719, budgetblueoval, Big Rich, MR.559, lonnie, 8-Ball, chris hicks, jsinnz64, PAT-RICK, D-Cheeze, rollin low., hugos76, Looney, BIGKILLA503, Lac-of-Respect, rob-63ss, white link 93, Cadillac Heaven, Tecato 59, west coast ridaz, originales, malomonte, Mr Gee, 1940chevy, lowsanjogp, massacre, lows10withspl, osolo59, midwest_swang, ratrodrog, ccarriii, 94sikdeville602, T-Guns, swicthhitter S.D., Lowridergame305, raystrey, CadiRolo, bboy_yox, 1lowx99, Infamous James, customcutlass, BigRobb, 46cruiser661, DRantiquecarparts, p-funckimpala, THUGGNASTY, eight1eightstyle, LOWRIDING 805 JR, gordoloc213, LAKN, midwestcoast, PORT_CITY_RYDA, 82 deville, CandyTangelo, ALTERED ONES, MTX686, zfelix, Scrilla, wickedcutlass, 925eastbayrider, smokeme420, SydneyStyle, La-Fa-4_Life, SIK_9D1, jaycee, Fried Chicken Eater, highlow_7785, scanlessfool, baduso, 90coupedraggn, jrb1, chris mineer, Geronimo, DOUGHBOY1117, RIDERCHRONICLES, RO4LIFE 719, StreetStyleChicago, Simonmcnasty, juicedinsanta12, 78 money carlo, 6DEUCE6, 4zero8customs, BIGG-USO, G_KRALY, STR8RIDA, groupe7, phat97yukon, DALLASKUSTOMZ, alex75, johnnyg1185, darkside customs, stillTIPPINon3, wired61, ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ, Big_Money, Dumps, spinnin, swvcito53, PAPER CHASER, lazy14, lowrollerzlac, EPTXCarlover, meat, 89CaddyRyder, PINK79MONTE, cadescext03, BiggB420, WESTMINSTER*OC, sixtyfourchevy, LONNDOGG, BAYTOWNSLC, Pyrit, suavecitoone, cali rydah, Hawaiian Built, mrLA, SPIRIT 62, vouges17, KNDYLAC, NEW$TYLE14, HolyRider, Eddie$Money, 53BOMBA, 72 kutty, iceman42776, LeosAirSuspension, RAIDERSEQUAL, NEXT LEVEL, Sleepy G, bigbearlocos, Guam707, 83 buick regal, P1DAILY619, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, jojo67, spikekid999, Chris, deesta, selfmade213, DirtySouth Cantina, BIGPHACE, Battle Cry, getloC.C, cl1965ss, LBC00, gcareaga, EDDOG805, NotAnothaLykeme, t_durden, cuate64, stonedraiders1213, x7666, bigmike806, 83caddyhopper, Westcoastdon530
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:05 AM~12687085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


afro man and cubby at the end took it dawg :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 12 2009, 08:52 PM~12683684
> *Phil, thanks for the pics fool!!
> *



Anytime brother.. Glad i could get the Regal out.. Eddie deserved it..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:05 AM~12687085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAOOOOO


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 12 2009, 03:37 PM~12680653
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE MONTY, GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:05 AM~12687085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!! WHAT KINDA WOOD IS THIS?!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> yo dum question dint this car just to be in rollin car club back in like 2001 and shit cuz i just to see it roll by 29st all the time :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yall here go sum daytons 4 sale
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pts/990802845.html


----------



## 92fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

SELLING A 81 COUPE PRETTY CLEAN 1 ORIGINAL OWNER CAR HAS NO RUST DOORS CLOSE LIKE A NEW CAR....CAR RUNS GOOD,POWER WINDOW, PW LOCKS ,LEATHER,AM/FM RADIO ,EVERYTHING WORKS....IT HAS A 6.0 400MOTOR ...IF INTRESTED WILL SELL WITH 90 FRONT,DASH ,WOOD GRAIN,SIDE MOULDINGS, FENDERS, FRONT BUMPER MOSTLY ALL 90 PARTS OTHER THAN THE THE BACK BUMPER...SERIOUS OFFER EMAIL ME WITH PRICES....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 92fleetwood_@Jan 13 2009, 12:07 AM~12688641
> *SELLING A 81 COUPE PRETTY  CLEAN  1 ORIGINAL OWNER CAR HAS NO  RUST DOORS CLOSE LIKE A NEW CAR....CAR RUNS  GOOD,POWER WINDOW, PW LOCKS ,LEATHER,AM/FM RADIO ,EVERYTHING WORKS....IT HAS A 6.0 400MOTOR ...IF  INTRESTED WILL SELL WITH 90 FRONT,DASH ,WOOD GRAIN,SIDE MOULDINGS, FENDERS, FRONT BUMPER MOSTLY ALL  90 PARTS OTHER  THAN THE THE BACK BUMPER...SERIOUS OFFER EMAIL ME WITH PRICES....
> *


PICS?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

this is my opinion on the lowrider mag issue:

LRM has been the only mag to survive all these years....we've seen a handful of others try to make it and FAIL. So they must be doing something right...yes they have ads...big shit...u can skip over that. there has been a few issues that have been weak but over all the mag is still worth buying.This is a situation in which every-1 complains cause they take it for granted that we still have the mag...but if they ever close shop then those same complainers would be like " damn i wish we still had LRM" Another thing I find funny is that if u take those same complainers and tell them u want to feature them in the mag they would be happier than a pig in shit. even though they dont like the mag :uh: . That is the only mag supporting what we love or "claim" to love....look at the mag stands...bunch of tuner, truck, gun, and video game mags to choose from....but how many lowrider mags...1 and 1 only. so u dont like the mag cuz of ads so u stop buying...do u realize that only makes them have to get more ads in the mag  . like i said that my opinion...hate it or love it!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus good errybody :wave:
FUCQH8RS, BUBBA-D, sweatitcadi, WhiteChocolate, STR8CLOWNIN LS, blackonblack64


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 12 2009, 07:16 PM~12683977
> *FLORIDA HAS TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER.. THATS THE ONLY WAY TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE.....   GOOD JOB BRO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 13 2009, 06:26 AM~12689667
> *this is my opinion on the lowrider mag issue:
> 
> LRM has been the only mag to survive all these years....we've seen a handful of others try to make it and FAIL. So they must be doing something right...yes they have ads...big shit...u can skip over that. there has been a few issues that have been weak but over all the mag is still worth buying.This is a situation in which every-1 complains cause they take it for granted that we still have the mag...but if they ever close shop then those same complainers would be like " damn i wish we still had LRM" Another thing I find funny is that if u take those same complainers and tell them u want to feature them in the mag they would be happier than a pig in shit. even though they dont like the mag :uh: . That is the only mag supporting what we love or "claim" to love....look at the mag stands...bunch of tuner, truck, gun, and video game mags to choose from....but how many lowrider mags...1 and 1 only. so u dont like the mag cuz of ads so u stop buying...do u realize that only makes them have to get more ads in the mag  .  like i said that my opinion...hate it or love it!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 01:55 PM~12680796
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 13 2009, 08:26 AM~12689667
> *this is my opinion on the lowrider mag issue:
> 
> LRM has been the only mag to survive all these years....we've seen a handful of others try to make it and FAIL. So they must be doing something right...yes they have ads...big shit...u can skip over that. there has been a few issues that have been weak but over all the mag is still worth buying.This is a situation in which every-1 complains cause they take it for granted that we still have the mag...but if they ever close shop then those same complainers would be like " damn i wish we still had LRM" Another thing I find funny is that if u take those same complainers and tell them u want to feature them in the mag they would be happier than a pig in shit. even though they dont like the mag :uh: . That is the only mag supporting what we love or "claim" to love....look at the mag stands...bunch of tuner, truck, gun, and video game mags to choose from....but how many lowrider mags...1 and 1 only. so u dont like the mag cuz of ads so u stop buying...do u realize that only makes them have to get more ads in the mag  .  like i said that my opinion...hate it or love it!!!!
> *


Yup... well put


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 12 2009, 06:10 PM~12683185
> *DRE....I DIDIENT FOR GET ABOUT YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnn i was drunk as fuck. i dont remember shit from that friday nite


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

this is some leafing and pinstriping that my boy moe (rollin regal) did for me this weekend


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

variegated red leaf


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> > yo dum question dint this car just to be in rollin car club back in like 2001 and shit cuz i just to see it roll by 29st all the time :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> yes a long time ago.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 13 2009, 08:26 AM~12689667
> *this is my opinion on the lowrider mag issue:
> 
> LRM has been the only mag to survive all these years....we've seen a handful of others try to make it and FAIL. So they must be doing something right...yes they have ads...big shit...u can skip over that. there has been a few issues that have been weak but over all the mag is still worth buying.This is a situation in which every-1 complains cause they take it for granted that we still have the mag...but if they ever close shop then those same complainers would be like " damn i wish we still had LRM" Another thing I find funny is that if u take those same complainers and tell them u want to feature them in the mag they would be happier than a pig in shit. even though they dont like the mag :uh: . That is the only mag supporting what we love or "claim" to love....look at the mag stands...bunch of tuner, truck, gun, and video game mags to choose from....but how many lowrider mags...1 and 1 only. so u dont like the mag cuz of ads so u stop buying...do u realize that only makes them have to get more ads in the mag  .  like i said that my opinion...hate it or love it!!!!
> *




Couldnt have said it better myself.. 
As an employee of LRM.. most people take what i say with a grain of salt.. assuming i just want more people to support my company.. But its true.. Find another publication that supports your culture.. LRM works every month to bring you the best shit on the streets.. and im working to rebuild Florida in the magazine. Advertisements are in every magazine.. thats an excuse to hop on the "i hate LRM" bandwagon..


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09
I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL WITH THE BURN LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY.
RENAUL HILL OBSESSION C.C. CHARLOTTE, NC

CLICK LINK http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6597678

Subject: Tragic Accident of a Houston Lowrider family. (please forward to friends/family)
To: [email protected], [email protected]

A member of Maniacos car club (Thomas Mechell) had a tragic accident. His car caught fire and his three year old son (Roland Mechell) was trapped and severely burned at a local Houston picnic gathering of lowriders and custom cars. The brave father and mother were able to remove the child from the vehicle but also suffered burns.The family will need to be transported to California for proper treatment. At this moment we are trying to raise money to pay for the transporting of the child. We are seeking generous help to alleviate this burden during a very difficult time. If you are interested in donating $1, $5, $10 or more, please do so at any Wells Fargo Bank @ this account #

Roland J. Mechell
acct#5358364635

or paypal @ [email protected]




















CLICK LINK http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...2691&feedID=155


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

That is sad and scary because that right there can happen to any of our trunks


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Jan 13 2009, 09:59 AM~12690796
> *Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09
> I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL WITH THE BURN LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY.
> RENAUL HILL OBSESSION C.C. CHARLOTTE, NC
> ...


may that homey and his son come out off this one ok


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 13 2009, 11:13 AM~12690003
> *damnnnnnn i was drunk as fuck. i dont remember shit from that friday nite
> *


lol you was a tripp that night dowg!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

show is Sunday................January 18, 2009


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jan 13 2009, 11:15 AM~12690015
> *variegated red leaf
> 
> 
> ...


leafin looks tight...seen this car a few times down here


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 13 2009, 08:26 AM~12689667
> *this is my opinion on the lowrider mag issue:
> 
> LRM has been the only mag to survive all these years....we've seen a handful of others try to make it and FAIL. So they must be doing something right...yes they have ads...big shit...u can skip over that. there has been a few issues that have been weak but over all the mag is still worth buying.This is a situation in which every-1 complains cause they take it for granted that we still have the mag...but if they ever close shop then those same complainers would be like " damn i wish we still had LRM" Another thing I find funny is that if u take those same complainers and tell them u want to feature them in the mag they would be happier than a pig in shit. even though they dont like the mag :uh: . That is the only mag supporting what we love or "claim" to love....look at the mag stands...bunch of tuner, truck, gun, and video game mags to choose from....but how many lowrider mags...1 and 1 only. so u dont like the mag cuz of ads so u stop buying...do u realize that only makes them have to get more ads in the mag  .  like i said that my opinion...hate it or love it!!!!
> *


I think the biggest issue that I have with LRM/GOLO. Is they took the Lowrider Car show and turned it into some bullshit. I mean the Magazine, hey, that is the price of fame with the wheel ads, just how things go. But the $25 per person for Kids and everything else is ridiculous. Plus the price of Vending and things like that is like WTF. My Pet Peeve


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:05 PM~12694488
> *I think the biggest issue that I have with LRM/GOLO.  Is they took the Lowrider Car show and turned it into some bullshit.  I mean the Magazine, hey, that is the price of fame with the wheel ads, just how things go.  But the $25 per person for Kids and everything else is ridiculous.  Plus the price of Vending and things like that is like WTF.  My Pet Peeve
> *


i agree with u 2 a cartain extent on the price of admission 4 shows and vending is off the chain....but they are not that far off with prices when it comes to other large events. but u cant beat the price for entering a vehicle....25.00 and 3 wristbands.


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks alot for the props homie yours looks good to 


> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 12 2009, 05:08 PM~12680896
> *very nice car and one of the nicest gbody in florida
> *


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jan 11 2009, 11:18 AM~12668739
> *This is a project and a package deal, got kicked out the crib and have to get rid of her  . Here it goes: A 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d"elegance, a spare chassis, a set of extra seats, a brand new hi low pump, and 5 good batterries you  can check em out. I had started to tear her down a bit as you can seee but this car is complete with all the pieces and moldings u need and some extars. Im askin 1000 obo Pm me or call me if u are interested or have questions 305 773 7214 Nick
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: uce84, Lady2-Face '64

:biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 13 2009, 06:40 AM~12689705
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Congrats on the spread in LRM lookin good too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 12 2009, 01:57 PM~12680814
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the spread in LRM UCE lookin good too


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 13 2009, 10:00 PM~12695539
> *Congrats on the spread in LRM lookin good too :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


Who are you??


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 13 2009, 07:04 PM~12695576
> *Who are you??
> *


Terrill from the NC chapter of UCE.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 13 2009, 10:06 PM~12695601
> *Terrill from the NC chapter of UCE.
> *


What up fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 13 2009, 07:10 PM~12695635
> *What up fool!!! :biggrin:
> *


GETTIN MY CADDY RIGHT FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW PLUS WHERE I STAY NO LOLO'S.  BUT ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 02:51 PM~12680763
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:loco: :loco: :loco: you loco meng...that shit is hard. shame on you.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: Martian, 94Fleetwoodswangin, bBblue88olds


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 13 2009, 08:45 PM~12695968
> *:wave: Martian, 94Fleetwoodswangin, bBblue88olds
> *


 :wave: sup coach'' lol. why is there a box on your avatar??arent you a 4x4 man??lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 13 2009, 09:14 PM~12695661
> *GETTIN MY CADDY RIGHT FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW PLUS WHERE I STAY NO LOLO'S.   BUT ITS ALL GOOD.
> *


CAN ANYONE GET MORE INFO ON THAT SHOW .....I PLAN ON GOING TO THAT ONE


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:05 PM~12694488
> *I think the biggest issue that I have with LRM/GOLO.  Is they took the Lowrider Car show and turned it into some bullshit.  I mean the Magazine, hey, that is the price of fame with the wheel ads, just how things go.  But the $25 per person for Kids and everything else is ridiculous.  Plus the price of Vending and things like that is like WTF.  My Pet Peeve
> *



there is defintly some bullshit to the shows but all in all you really cant beat the prices think about this you pay 40 dollars to register you get three wristbands thats a good deal we ware about to go to a non lowrider show pay 40 bucks to register get two wristbands and still pay 25 per ticket for the show and the prize money is way less .. youll start to see the people down here are gonna miss lowrider no matter how much you hate on the mag


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 13 2009, 07:59 PM~12696101
> *CAN ANYONE GET MORE INFO ON THAT SHOW .....I PLAN ON GOING TO THAT ONE
> *


I THINK ITS ON A SUNDAY 5TH OF MAY IN GREENSBORO UCE NC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hialeah among the top 10 most boring cities in the U.S. :0 

according to forbes magazine

wtf did they get their info??

http://www.wtvynews4.com/floridanews/headlines/37511579.html

MIAMI (AP) - The Miami suburb of Hialeah has earned a dubious distinction: Forbes magazine included it among America's 10 most boring cities.

The publication scoured news archives to determine which of the nation's 100 largest cities received the fewest media mentions in 2008, after being adjusted for population size.

Joining Hialeah - in no particular order - were the Phoenix bedroom communities of Mesa, Chandler and Gilbert; the Los Angeles suburb of Santa Ana; and on the outskirts of Las Vegas, North Las Vegas and Henderson.

Mayor Julio Robaina disputed the findings, saying: "Hialeah has more than 250,000 people. Obviously something is keeping them here."


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 13 2009, 11:22 PM~12697128
> *hialeah among the top 10 most boring cities in the U.S.  :0
> 
> according to forbes magazine
> ...


its based on how many times the citys get mentioned either on national news or national media in general. they dont know how we get down at taco bell on 49th street, if they did we definetly wouldnt of made the list. :uh: 



seriously... :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:34 PM~12697300
> *its based on how many times the citys get mentioned either on national news or national media in general. they dont know how we get down at taco bell on 49th street, if they did we definetly wouldnt of made the list.  :uh:
> seriously...  :uh:
> *


it was only exciting/fun when shit like this went down. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 13 2009, 09:53 PM~12697565
> *it was only exciting/fun  when shit like this went down. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn i talked like don vito

too bad u look like him torty


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 13 2009, 10:37 PM~12696529
> *I THINK ITS ON A SUNDAY 5TH OF MAY IN GREENSBORO UCE NC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *



may 3rd in greensboro, nc.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 13 2009, 09:53 PM~12697565
> *it was only exciting/fun  when shit like this went down. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


come get sum cartman


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 14 2009, 12:15 AM~12697952
> *damn i talked like don vito
> 
> too bad u look like him torty
> *


lol damn, another throw back


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

relax bear stop picking your nose so much


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Jan 14 2009, 12:15 AM~12697952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya'll can decide whos who.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

of coarse bears the plunger sucker


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

need to change the color on my seat belts any suggestions ppl


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 14 2009, 12:32 AM~12698214
> *need to change the color on my seat belts any suggestions ppl
> *


dye them ? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 14 2009, 12:32 AM~12698214
> *need to change the color on my seat belts any suggestions ppl
> *


VINYL PAINT OR DYE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, jit

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

need a lead hammer asap...any-1 down south have an extra they want 2 sell...dont care if its used...Aloha lock n key doesnt have any and wont have them in time. its a mission for me 2 get out to reds so i'm lookin 4 something a lil closer...thanks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 14 2009, 05:59 AM~12699935
> *need a lead hammer asap...any-1 down south have an extra they want 2 sell...dont care if its used...Aloha lock n key doesnt have any and wont have them in time. its a mission for me 2 get out to reds so i'm lookin 4 something a lil closer...thanks
> *



yo frank i gotta head to red`s this week in a way but pm me so i can give u my number and ill see if i can grab one for you and we`ll meet up later on when u get a chance big dawg



how do i dye em where do i buy the products to do it danny and is it hard to do?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvjgD3cCkzI


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 14 2009, 06:59 AM~12700119
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvjgD3cCkzI
> *


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 13 2009, 04:51 PM~12694347
> *leafin looks tight...seen this car a few times down here
> *


thanks, yea i stay in homestead too thats a daily while i work on my other cars :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Some shit i got 4sale,
hids,amp,escalde headlights,navigator airbag,double din, monte interior parts..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452764


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce84_@Jan 13 2009, 05:32 PM~12694763
> * thanks alot for the props homie yours looks good to
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 13 2009, 10:24 PM~12698115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao that was 2funny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 14 2009, 09:04 AM~12700861
> *lmao that was 2funny  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 26 2008, 06:24 PM~12532629
> *1983 BUICK REGAL LIMITED FOR SALE!!!!!  HYDRAULICS--2 PUMPS,6 BATTERIES.CLEAN INTERIOR CALL LAZARO 786-715-3463
> ALSO SELLING PISTON PUMP ASSEMBLY..TANK,BLOCK,AND CYLINDER $100 must go 2400obo
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 14 2009, 09:20 AM~12700952
> *:scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


wzup homie has that regal coming


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 13 2009, 10:32 PM~12698214
> *need to change the color on my seat belts any suggestions ppl
> *



i know years back the interior shop called "De Colores" use to sell the seatbelt material in all type of colors. u would take then your belts and they would put on the color u choose. i dunno if they still do it or anything. its been a while


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I DONT SEE ANY RAIN FOR TONITE. ITS GONNA BE A VERY NICE NIGHT. ANYBODY COMING OUT TO OPALOCKA FOR THE HANGOUT??


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH LIME WIRE ANYONE KNOW :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 14 2009, 11:18 AM~12701902
> *I DONT SEE ANY RAIN FOR TONITE. ITS GONNA BE A VERY NICE NIGHT. ANYBODY COMING OUT TO OPALOCKA FOR THE HANGOUT??
> *


x2


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 14 2009, 01:21 PM~12701930
> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH LIME WIRE ANYONE KNOW :angry:
> *


limewire is old news ***** ! 

get frostwire. its just like limewire except blue. works alot better.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

limewire hasn't worked for me, in about 8, maybe 9 months. lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVkHRgyRdBg...player_embedded


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 14 2009, 04:55 PM~12703671
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVkHRgyRdBg...player_embedded
> *



so bear finally recorded his video huh ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 14 2009, 01:21 PM~12701930
> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH LIME WIRE ANYONE KNOW :angry:
> *


***** MY SHIT IS WORKING FINE I USE IT ALL THE TIME


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 14 2009, 02:18 PM~12701902
> *I DONT SEE ANY RAIN FOR TONITE. ITS GONNA BE A VERY NICE NIGHT. ANYBODY COMING OUT TO OPALOCKA FOR THE HANGOUT??
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 14 2009, 02:21 PM~12701930
> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH LIME WIRE ANYONE KNOW :angry:
> *



mine stop workin long time ago...now i get whole albums from bit torrent n isohunt.com


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 14 2009, 05:55 PM~12703671
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVkHRgyRdBg...player_embedded
> *



haha hell naw...just when you think you seen it all...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

what up dre?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 14 2009, 06:07 PM~12704371
> *mine stop workin long time ago...now i get whole albums from bit torrent n isohunt.com
> *


with frostwire you could download torrents also. u wont need another program like azerus or nothin like that.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

: MISTER ED, lylorly, *DANNY305*, GbodyonD's



hey puta.....


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

need trunk and hood for a 84 cutlass 2 door please pm me or just call me 772 453 5182 chris thanks


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 14 2009, 04:35 PM~12703001
> *limewire is old news ***** !
> 
> get frostwire. its just like limewire except blue. works alot better.
> *


been using limewire pro forever and dont have any issues with it

since all my dj'ing is done thru the ipod im on that 24/7


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 14 2009, 09:26 AM~12699985
> *yo frank i gotta head to red`s this week in a way but pm me so i can give u my number and ill see if i can grab one for you and we`ll meet up later on when u get a chance big dawg
> how do i dye em where do i buy the products to do it danny and is it hard to do?
> *


good lookin out...when u gonna go 2 reds cuz some-1 pm'd me that has an extra and they stay pretty close to my job


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 14 2009, 07:46 PM~12704789
> *with frostwire you could download torrents also. u wont need another program like azerus or nothin like that.
> *


For torrents the best program is utorrent. Hands down. You always want to segregate torrent files from mp3's and others.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 14 2009, 07:10 PM~12705036
> *: MISTER ED, lylorly, DANNY305, GbodyonD's
> hey puta.....
> *



I GOT UR PUTA HANG RIGHT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 14 2009, 07:25 PM~12705177
> *been using limewire pro forever and dont have any issues with it
> 
> since all my dj'ing is done thru the ipod im on that 24/7
> *


thats the last limewire i actually had. i had got it from off topic on here.
then my homeboy who had limewire pro also said that frostwire was better 
so i got it and it actually was better.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 14 2009, 07:28 PM~12705202
> *For torrents the best program is utorrent. Hands down. You always want to segregate torrent files from mp3's and others.
> *



when i download torrents in frostwire it separates them into different files. 
like if i download a album or something it saves it in as a separate fold as the name of the album i downloaded. :cheesy:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2009, 09:15 PM~12686081
> *the regal from uso is clean as fuck. i just dont like the paint. everybody hated on that explorer. but truth to the fact is on rims paint and interior alone is worth more then what ****** that was hating had in their car. and yes i basically bought the body only. that car when i bought it didnt even have a motor. ima complete the car i have everything for it laying in my crib. im going to enjoy it for a lil bit and ima sell it. im really focusing on other things then cars. cars aint going to make me money and thats real talk. now if ppl cant respect that then fuck it
> *


I am the guy who painted Eddies regal and I respect any opinions about it, but I do have to ask if you could elaborate on not liking the paint. Just what exactly do you noy like about it??
:dunno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 14 2009, 07:44 PM~12705352
> *I am the guy who painted Eddies regal and I respect any opinions about it, but I do have to ask if you could elaborate on not liking the paint. Just what exactly do you noy like about it??
> :dunno:
> *


HOMMIE THE NI99A THAT WAS TALKING SHIT ITS NOT EVEN WORTH IT YOU DID UR THING AND THATS ALL TO IT , IT CAME OUT NICE AS FUCK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 14 2009, 05:46 PM~12705361
> *HOMMIE THE NI99A THAT WAS TALKING SHIT ITS NOT EVEN WORTH IT YOU DID UR THING AND THATS ALL TO IT , IT CAME OUT NICE AS FUCK
> *


escuse me sir but this in your signature,who is this for???? :0 :dunno: 

*RUN NI99A RUN CUZ WHEN I CATCH YOU ITS UR AZZ *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 14 2009, 07:29 PM~12705211
> *I GOT UR PUTA HANG RIGHT HERE  :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :tears: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 14 2009, 04:42 PM~12704753
> *what up dre?
> *


wuz good bro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

??????????????? HI :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 14 2009, 08:35 PM~12705271
> *thats the last limewire i actually had. i had got it from off topic on here.
> then my homeboy who had limewire pro also said that frostwire was better
> so i got it and it actually was better.
> *


i'll take ur word 4 it...u know the saying..if it aint broken, dont try 2 fix it :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84+Jan 14 2009, 08:44 PM~12705352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think that homie was tryin to say that the paint isnt his style.....but said it the wrong way with the thumbs down....all bout the delivery.... if that ni99a woulda just said...car is clean as fuck but i dont really like that paint style then it wouldve been different. but he came off like the car was a bucket and he was hating.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 14 2009, 07:46 PM~12705361
> *HOMMIE THE NI99A THAT WAS TALKING SHIT ITS NOT EVEN WORTH IT YOU DID UR THING AND THATS ALL TO IT , IT CAME OUT NICE AS FUCK
> *


x2


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 14 2009, 08:11 PM~12705556
> *i'll take ur word 4 it...u know the saying..if it aint broken, dont try 2 fix it  :biggrin:
> *


it actually was broke . so i did fix it. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

it's kool I have no problem with any opinions, the good ones make me smile and the negative ones just make me come out the box harder the next time. BTW thanks for the props Danny305 and thank you to all of of you who for your feedback on eddies ride


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jan 11 2009, 11:18 AM~12668739
> *This is a project and a package deal, got kicked out the crib and have to get rid of her  . Here it goes: A 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d"elegance, a spare chassis, a set of extra seats, a brand new hi low pump, and 5 good batterries you  can check em out. I had started to tear her down a bit as you can seee but this car is complete with all the pieces and moldings u need and some extars. Im askin 1000 obo Pm me or call me if u are interested or have questions 305 773 7214 Nick
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Its 1000 obo for everything u see just to clear that up!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 11 2009, 02:24 PM~12670915
> *ITS MR. PURPLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
CONGRATULATIONS 2 PURPLE FROM EVERYBODY AT EXOTIC TATTOOS KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!! Any of you guys that want 2 get a tattoo from him come check him out at EXOTIC and watch some Cali Swangin while you get your ink on!   *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

~~~EXOTIC TATTOOS~~~ Est. Since 98. 6864 N.W. 169 St. Miami, Fl. 33015. 305~698~0731 AWARD WINNING ARTISTS! Custom Work, Portraits, Color Work, Black-n-Grey Work, Especializing In Japanese Style Tattoos. MySpace.Com/QualityLasts


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

FOR SALE


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4g0j3LHu0c


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 14 2009, 07:44 PM~12705352
> *I am the guy who painted Eddies regal and I respect any opinions about it, but I do have to ask if you could elaborate on not liking the paint. Just what exactly do you noy like about it??
> :dunno:
> *


no disrespect to the regal. is one of the cleanest regal ive seen. its just not my paint style thats all. but ****** on here get it twisted and think im hating. Alot of ppl on here talk shit and give their opinion and have no car or a stock car with 13 n juice and think they are doing something. props to your homeboy for that regal tho, in no way was i hating on it


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 14 2009, 09:59 PM~12708602
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4g0j3LHu0c
> 
> *


  damn bubba u went back on dat one :biggrin:  i likes


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2009, 08:27 PM~12706462
> *~~~EXOTIC TATTOOS~~~ Est. Since 98. 6864 N.W. 169 St. Miami, Fl. 33015. 305~698~0731 AWARD WINNING ARTISTS! Custom Work, Portraits, Color Work, Black-n-Grey Work, Especializing In Japanese Style Tattoos. MySpace.Com/QualityLasts
> *


Congrats Purp! What up Luis ? That dude sold them wheel before he even sent me pics. Sorry Bro.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 14 2009, 09:40 AM~12701063
> *
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jan 14 2009, 07:25 PM~12706426
> *CONGRATULATIONS 2 PURPLE FROM EVERYBODY AT EXOTIC TATTOOS  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!! Any of you guys that want 2 get a tattoo from him come check him out at EXOTIC and watch some Cali Swangin while you get your ink on!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 13 2009, 12:44 AM~12686721
> *YOU ANWSER EVERYTHING I POSTED EXCEPT WHAT I ASKED YOU
> YOU SAID WHAT I'M ABOUT AND I WANT TO SHOW YOU I SAID
> PLACE TIME AND DATE BUT I DIDN'T THINK SO
> ...


WOW!!! :0 :0 
I WAS JUST GONE FOR A MINUTE!!LOL










YO, WHY MIAMI GOT SOOO MUCH FUCKIN HATE AGAINST EACH OTHER?
THE SAME PEOPLE THAT STANDING NEXT TO U CONVERSATIN TO U IS THE SAME MOTHERFUCKERS DAT RUNNING THEY MOUTH! BUT YET THEY DONT HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO TELL U IN UR FACE!
THATS Y I CANT STAND PUSSY ASS ******.
SOMETIMES....YA'LL WORSE THAN FEMALES, STR8 UP.

WHEN U HATE/TALK SHIT BOUT SOMEONES RIDE..... U LOOK LIKE THE BIGGEST LOSERRR CUZ IT SHOWS E.V.E.R.Y.O.N.E. THAT UR JELOUSE AND THAT U AINT GOT SHIT.

SO MIAMI, C'MON.....GROW DA FUCK UP. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> *CONGRATS!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

ECR SHOW WHO'S GONG ROLL CALL


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2009, 07:27 PM~12706462
> *~~~EXOTIC TATTOOS~~~ Est. Since 98. 6864 N.W. 169 St. Miami, Fl. 33015. 305~698~0731 AWARD WINNING ARTISTS! Custom Work, Portraits, Color Work, Black-n-Grey Work, Especializing In Japanese Style Tattoos. MySpace.Com/QualityLasts
> *


lol u tripping white boy...no more smiling pictures take them shits off


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25TH STREET RIDERS......................12 CARS, 4 NEVER SEEN BEFORE. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OH SHIT, PRICES GOING UP!!!!!!! HEY FOOL, I AM GOING TO BE COMING DOWN THAT WAS FOR SOME INK


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 14 2009, 08:23 PM~12705671
> *it's kool I have no problem with any opinions, the good ones make me smile and the negative ones just make me come out the box harder the next time. BTW thanks for the props Danny305 and thank you to all of of you who for your feedback on eddies ride
> *


WELL COME OUT THE BOX FOOL, HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 14 2009, 07:50 PM~12705387
> *escuse me sir but this in your signature,who is this for???? :0  :dunno:
> 
> RUN NI99A RUN CUZ WHEN I CATCH YOU ITS UR AZZ
> *



for a friend that doesn't want to play :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jan 15 2009, 12:07 PM~12712486
> *WOW!!! :0  :0
> I WAS JUST GONE FOR A MINUTE!!LOL
> YO, WHY MIAMI GOT SOOO MUCH FUCKIN HATE AGAINST EACH OTHER?
> ...


cuz ma they are internet thuggs


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Where Bush Will Rank in History
Newsweek opinion: We don't fully know yet, but it doesn't look good for him
:0 :0 
BUSH NEEDS A STRAIGHT UP ASS WHOOPIN FROM BOTH SIDES OF THE WORLD !! THATS JUS MY OPINION


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

wzup danny305


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

1 Members: mr.regal

:cheesy: wuzza hoe


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 15 2009, 01:56 PM~12713407
> *wzup danny305
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up tiggerls


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 15 2009, 11:59 AM~12713449
> *1 Members: mr.regal
> 
> :cheesy:  wuzza hoe
> *


wzup what ru up2


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah i agre with you too many internet thugs. say whz up to me and my friend in da glove box when you see me


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2009, 02:47 PM~12713858
> *yeah i agre with you too many internet thugs. say whz up to me and my friend in da glove box when you see me
> *



make sure you have them with u 24/7 not just in the glove box pussy :biggrin:

and no internet thugg here i told when where and time u don't anwser


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2009, 02:47 PM~12713858
> *yeah i agre with you too many internet thugs. say whz up to me and my friend in da glove box when you see me
> *


anyone whos bout it like that aint gonna put it out there on the internet


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 15 2009, 03:24 PM~12713661
> *was up tiggerls
> *


wudup pimpin


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jan 15 2009, 03:01 PM~12713976
> *wudup pimpin
> *



HERE HOMMIE SAME SHIT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: BUBBA-D, Lowridergame305, Evelitog


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 15 2009, 02:53 PM~12713911
> *make sure you have them with u 24/7 not just in the glove box pussy  :biggrin:
> 
> and no internet thugg here i told when where and time u don't anwser
> *


look str8 up. me and you have had problems in the past over stupid shit when you was in blvd aces and i was in r.o. you seen me in the streets plenty of time in my explorer. why havent you came up to me? if you really want beef over this "CAR SHIT" which didnt even concern you then so be it. You always have slick comments to say after i post something that didnt even concern you.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2009, 03:14 PM~12714061
> *look str8 up. me and you have had problems in the past over stupid shit when you was in blvd aces and i was in r.o. you seen me in the streets plenty of time in my explorer. why havent you came up to me? if you really want beef over this "CAR SHIT" which didnt even concern you then so be it. You always have slick comments to say after i post something that didnt even concern you.
> *



THAT BACK THEN WAS OLD SHIT AND DONE WITH IN THE PAST. BUT JUST THE OTHER DAY YOU CALLING ME OUT ON THE COMPUTER SO I'M ANWSERING THE CALL. U ASKED ME WHAT I'M ABOUT SO I WANT TO SHOW U, AND ALL I DID WAS ANWSER THIS ONE TIME WHAT U WROTE ABOUT THAT CAR AS MANY OTHER PEOPLE DID BUT U KEEP TALKING SHIT TO ME . AND TRUST ME IF I HAD REAL BEEF WITH YOU LIKE U SAID IN THE PAST I WOULD OF RUN ONE WITH U BUT THAT WAS HE SAY SHE SAY SHIT THIS IS DIFFRENT OR IS SOMEONE WRITING SHIT UNDER UR SCREEN NAME U TELL ME WHAT U WANNA DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE RUN ONE OR YOU DROPING THE ISSUE


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

this all me writing this. dawg and you there aint no need for me to hide behind a computer ppl know who i am. im in the streets. only reason i havent been out cuz my car getting built. str8 up this shit is stupid. ima be the bigger man and drop this. it aint worth it over some car shit. this the reason im sellin my regal. too many haters in miami always hating aint no competetion either.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 15 2009, 03:08 PM~12714027
> *HERE HOMMIE SAME SHIT
> *


yea ? wusup with that raw ass box :biggrin:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 15 2009, 04:09 PM~12714034
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: BUBBA-D, Lowridergame305, Evelitog
> *


What going on ***** . . .


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2009, 01:32 PM~12714201
> *this all me writing this. dawg and you there aint no need for me to hide behind a computer ppl know who i am. im in the streets. only reason i havent been out cuz my car getting built. str8 up this shit is stupid. ima be the bigger man and drop this. it aint worth it over some car shit. this the reason im sellin my regal. too many haters in miami always hating aint no competetion either.
> *


***** u pussy for even tellin buddy to see u and ur strap...smh how u know da next time he see u he wont run up on u and not even let u reach 4 da glove..ive done it before :biggrin: and left buddy almost knocked out not knowing where da glove at,took his shit and kicked his car...lol... 


real talk he done called u out calmly like a real ***** and u rapped ur life away and u still soft... the end..  


before u even say anything slick im gonna send u da same invite as he did


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jan 15 2009, 01:39 PM~12712771
> *ECR SHOW WHO'S GONG ROLL CALL
> *


ROLLIN CAR CLUB will be there wit 8 or 9 from down south, and also cars from naples and bradenton and orlando will be comin down so were gonna be rollin atleast 14+ deep. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

does anyone know how long a drive it is from st petersburg


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 15 2009, 04:49 PM~12714862
> *does anyone know how long a drive it is from st petersburg
> *



use yahoo maps. put in the address your going to and it'll tell you the time and distance to where you gotta go.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 15 2009, 01:09 PM~12714034
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: BUBBA-D, Lowridergame305, Evelitog
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

there's a lot of room left still in the second building for the show , but it's filling up fast .......


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2009, 06:22 AM~12711120
> *no disrespect to the regal. is one of the cleanest regal ive seen. its just not my paint style thats all. but ****** on here get it twisted and think im hating. Alot of ppl on here talk shit and give their opinion and have no car or a stock car with 13 n juice and think they are doing something. props to your homeboy for that regal tho, in no way was i hating on it
> *


Thats kool I wasn't trippin homie I was just curious. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 15 2009, 04:38 PM~12714764
> ****** u pussy for even tellin buddy to see u and ur strap...smh how u know da next time he see u  he wont run up on u and not even let u reach 4 da glove..ive done it before :biggrin: and left buddy almost knocked out not knowing where da glove at,took his shit and kicked his car...lol...
> real talk he done called u out calmly like a real ***** and u rapped ur life away and u still soft... the end..
> before u even say anything slick im gonna send u da same invite as he did
> *


 :0 real funny. Mind ya bizness


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FREAKY you coming down for the show or what ....... let me hold the hearse fool i got a freaky whitegirl that wants to get IT in the HEARSE !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 15 2009, 06:11 PM~12715562
> *FREAKY you coming down for the show or what ....... let me hold the hearse fool i got a freaky whitegirl that wants to get IT in the HEARSE !!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 forget bangbus, we doing "get it in da hearse". I got the camera :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 15 2009, 08:19 AM~12711688
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*NOTE: I DONT WANT A BUILT CAR I WANT IT STOCK WITH A GOOD MOTOR*


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 15 2009, 06:22 PM~12715662
> *:0 forget bangbus, we doing "get it in da hearse". I got the camera  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 15 2009, 06:11 PM~12715562
> *FREAKY you coming down for the show or what ....... let me hold the hearse fool i got a freaky whitegirl that wants to get IT in the HEARSE !!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


All of this sounds like really good idea's...lol :biggrin:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 15 2009, 06:24 PM~12715685
> *All of this sounds like really good idea's...lol :biggrin:
> *


dead bodies dead soilders it is all the same :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 15 2009, 04:22 PM~12715662
> *:0 forget bangbus, we doing "get it in da hearse". I got the camera  :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

* ~RoLl1NReGaL~,*
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT IT IS MOE!!!!!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: 96' lincoln, *DOUBLE-O*, pinche chico, elpojohnson, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Rollin DoN DeViLLe,* chevyboy01*, bung, Impressive_regal, *ErickaNjr*, ROLLOUT12183, baggin4life, 305KingCadillac, *DRòN
* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 15 2009, 04:32 PM~12715748
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O, pinche chico, elpojohnson, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, chevyboy01, bung, Impressive_regal, ErickaNjr, ROLLOUT12183, baggin4life, 305KingCadillac, DRòN
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


all we need now is bear and p in here ....... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: MAAANDO, pinche chico, Freakeone, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, DOUBLE-O, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, DRòN, ROLLOUT12183, 96' lincoln, chevyboy01, bung, Impressive_regal, ErickaNjr


Cono!!!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut it do ******


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 15 2009, 04:32 PM~12715748
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O, pinche chico, elpojohnson, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, chevyboy01, bung, Impressive_regal, ErickaNjr, ROLLOUT12183, baggin4life, 305KingCadillac, DRòN
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat dey doo


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE SET OF KNOCK OFFSS ILL TAKE 2 PRONG 3 PRONG OR EVEN BULLETS HOLLA AT ME ON PM


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jan 15 2009, 06:23 PM~12715679
> *NOTE: I DONT WANT A BUILT CAR I WANT IT STOCK  WITH A GOOD MOTOR
> *



HIT UP LUIS MADE YOU A HATER HE'S GOT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2009, 09:22 AM~12711120
> *no disrespect to the regal. is one of the cleanest regal ive seen. its just not my paint style thats all. but ****** on here get it twisted and think im hating. Alot of ppl on here talk shit and give their opinion and have no car or a stock car with 13 n juice and think they are doing something. props to your homeboy for that regal tho, in no way was i hating on it
> *


thats not the way u came off...u str8 up lookd like u were hatin and people were curious y?? if u wouldve put that comment above instead of the thumbs down then it wouldve been clear and u wouldnt have looked like a hater....but what do i know....i'm just a ***** with a stock car on 13's n juice


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *machine*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 15 2009, 07:44 PM~12716475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good white boy.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 15 2009, 06:32 PM~12715748
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O, pinche chico, elpojohnson, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, chevyboy01, bung, Impressive_regal, ErickaNjr, DUVAL'S HERO, baggin4life, 305KingCadillac, DRòN
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 15 2009, 07:52 PM~12716582
> *:uh:
> *


you butt hurt cause noone said :wave: to you ? :uh: :uh:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 15 2009, 06:44 PM~12716475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 15 2009, 06:17 PM~12716184
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE SET OF KNOCK OFFSS  ILL TAKE 2 PRONG 3 PRONG OR EVEN BULLETS HOLLA AT ME ON PM
> *


i got brand new bowtie knockoffs, dont know if you got a chevy?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Made You A Hater - wus up luis


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 15 2009, 06:18 PM~12716878
> *i got brand new bowtie knockoffs, dont know if you got a chevy?
> *



u dont have any others over there at the shop i got a caddy dont think the bowtie ones will look right are they the ones u can take the chip out


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 15 2009, 05:49 PM~12714862
> *does anyone know how long a drive it is from st petersburg
> *


WELL JUST TO GET INTO MIAMI ITS 4HRS. UR PROBABLY LOOKING AT A 4HRS N A HALF CAR RIDE...AVERAGE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 15 2009, 05:38 PM~12714764
> ****** u pussy for even tellin buddy to see u and ur strap...smh how u know da next time he see u  he wont run up on u and not even let u reach 4 da glove..ive done it before :biggrin: and left buddy almost knocked out not knowing where da glove at,took his shit and kicked his car...lol...
> real talk he done called u out calmly like a real ***** and u rapped ur life away and u still soft... the end..
> before u even say anything slick im gonna send u da same invite as he did
> *



WOW :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
LMAO!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DOES ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA TICKET FRO THE CAR SHOW THEY AINT USING OR SOMETHING?? MAYBE THAT THEY WANNA MAKE SUM EXTRA CASH ON?
I ALREADY GOT MINES BUTI NEED ANOTHER N *RATHER FIND OUT 1ST FROM PEOPLE I KNOW..*.. PM ME IF ANYTHING...THANX!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 15 2009, 05:44 PM~12716475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

wassup miami uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 15 2009, 05:44 PM~12716475
> *
> 
> 
> ...










ALL DAY!!!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ANY 1 GOT SOME KNOCK OFF I NEED 4 THEM HOLLA IF U HAVE ANYTHING


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 15 2009, 09:18 PM~12716878
> *i got brand new bowtie knockoffs, dont know if you got a chevy?
> *


any pics?? might be able to work something out with Dirtysouthradio if i like ur k.o.'s


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

4SALE OR TRADE 1980 CUTLASS WIT A CHEVY 350 SMALL BLOCK WIT ABOUT 8GRAND INTO MOTOR ALONE ALL DA CAR NEEDS IS 2 GET PAINTED N DO INTERIOR...ILL B POSTIN PIKS UP 2MORROW...PM ME IF U GOT ANY QUESTION


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone have DIRTYSOUTH RADIOS PHONE #, LET HIM KNOW UPS HAS HIS PUMPS, WILL TRY TO DELIVER TODAY BEFORE 6:30 BUT NO ONE HOME.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

4 Members: sucio138, WhiteChocolate, PUSHIN 14s, *IIMPALAA* :wave:


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 13 2009, 03:29 PM~12694083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BRING YOUR RIDES OUT. LAST SHOW WAS CRAZY. CHECK OUT THE PICS IMPALA
POSTED OF THE LAST SHOW :0


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@Jan 16 2009, 03:19 PM~12725976
> *BRING YOUR RIDES OUT. LAST SHOW WAS CRAZY. CHECK OUT THE PICS IMPALA
> POSTED OF THE LAST SHOW :0
> *



SHOW IS AT BALLERS AT 3200 HALLANDALE BEACH BLVD, 1/2 MILE WEST OF I95
11:00 A.M- 4:00 P.M


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 16 2009, 05:24 PM~12726576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 16 2009, 02:47 PM~12725087
> *anyone have DIRTYSOUTH RADIOS PHONE #, LET HIM KNOW UPS HAS HIS PUMPS, WILL TRY TO DELIVER TODAY BEFORE 6:30 BUT NO ONE HOME.
> *



GOT MY PUMPS THANKS NOW ALL I NEED IS SOME DAMM KNOCK OFFS


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 16 2009, 05:24 PM~12726576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IT !!!....ITS OFFICIAL. WHEN I GET OLDER I WANNA BE LIKE THIS GUY HERE....LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 16 2009, 08:24 PM~12726576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN !!! thats nice bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 15 2009, 07:55 PM~12716610
> *you butt hurt cause noone said  :wave:  to you ?  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 16 2009, 07:24 PM~12726576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 16 2009, 06:24 PM~12726576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 16 2009, 08:24 PM~12726576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
DAT SHIT RAW ASS FUCK!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ONLY 9 DAYS AWAY GET YOUR CARS READYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JAN 25TH MIAMI FLA


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 17 2009, 08:03 AM~12731138
> *Magik007 :wave:
> *


Sup Luis


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

2 Members: HEAVErollerz90, sucio138


where u been at man?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

For ya looking for free music downloads check out 

www.livemixtapes.com no programs to d/l just click burn and listen! enjoy.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 16 2009, 07:24 PM~12726576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WHITE BOY YOU GOING CRAZY WITH THEM LITTLE CARS SHIT LOOKS RAW :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

someone needs to throw some floaters on the peddle car


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK IM STILL I NEED OF SOME KNOCK OFF ANY 1 GOT ANY HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 17 2009, 07:43 PM~12734663
> *OK IM STILL I NEED OF SOME KNOCK OFF ANY 1 GOT ANY HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


get the bowtie ones and we can trade for mine...they are 2 prong with a black eagle emblem in the middle


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 15 2009, 01:53 PM~12713911
> *make sure you have them with u 24/7 not just in the glove box pussy  :biggrin:
> 
> and no internet thugg here i told when where and time u don't anwser
> *


UM,...WTF IS GOING ON HERE... SORRY FOR BEING NOOOSSSY. :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 17 2009, 04:49 PM~12734711
> *get the bowtie ones and we can trade for mine...they are 2 prong with a black eagle emblem in the middle
> *



sounds like deal i pm for the price


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 17 2009, 09:33 PM~12735497
> *sounds like deal i pm for the price
> *


aight just hit me up


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@Jan 16 2009, 03:19 PM~12725976
> *BRING YOUR RIDES OUT. LAST SHOW WAS CRAZY. CHECK OUT THE PICS IMPALA
> POSTED OF THE LAST SHOW :0
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 18 2009, 01:33 AM~12737456
> *MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE
> 
> :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SUP FAM I GOTA BOX CHEVY BIG DADDY GRILL FOR SALE I KNOW THEM MIA BOYS LIKE THEM BOXES SO HOLLA AT ME IF ANYBODY INTERESTED I NEED IT GONE ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

wow ya remember this one..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*FOR SALE 1998 CADILLAC DEVILLE D'ELEGANCE PEARL WHITE WITH WHITE RAG TOP 139K RUNS STRONG CLEAN INTERIOR $2800 OBO* PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 18 2009, 01:46 AM~12737926
> *wow ya remember this one..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those 2 were in the ruff ryders video back in the day


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Got an AirRide Technologies Air-over-leaf kit for sale used for couple months in fair condition for 100.00

Got A military 30mm red dot scope for any assualt rifle with a rail.
in new condition for 50.00




















Got a viair 350 100% duty cycle new for 150.00


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TODAY</span>


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

iam gonna hit up ballers for a bit on the way to big al's


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *DANNY305, IIMPALAA*

:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

im still i need of knock off any 1 got some


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 15 2009, 01:24 PM~12714146
> *THAT BACK THEN WAS OLD SHIT AND DONE WITH IN THE PAST. BUT JUST THE OTHER DAY YOU CALLING ME OUT ON THE COMPUTER SO I'M ANWSERING THE CALL. U ASKED ME WHAT I'M ABOUT SO I WANT TO SHOW U, AND ALL I DID WAS ANWSER THIS ONE TIME WHAT U WROTE ABOUT THAT CAR AS MANY OTHER PEOPLE DID BUT U KEEP TALKING SHIT TO ME . AND TRUST ME IF I HAD REAL BEEF WITH YOU LIKE U SAID IN THE PAST I WOULD OF RUN ONE WITH U BUT THAT WAS HE SAY SHE SAY SHIT THIS IS DIFFRENT OR IS SOMEONE WRITING SHIT UNDER UR SCREEN NAME U TELL ME WHAT U WANNA DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE RUN ONE OR YOU DROPING THE ISSUE
> *


 :roflmao: everybody know u only act hard cause u got big willy to back you up!!! 
you only good for talking shit and CHEERLEADING !!!! :dunno:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 18 2009, 01:46 AM~12737926
> *wow ya remember this one..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 it was this one and the purple four door
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WKiv3GLy0E


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut it do every 1


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Jan 18 2009, 01:16 PM~12739984
> *:roflmao: everybody know u only act hard cause u got big willy to back you up!!!
> you only good for talking shit and  CHEERLEADING !!!!  :dunno:
> *



:0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Jan 18 2009, 01:16 PM~12739984
> *:roflmao: everybody know u only act hard cause u got big willy to back you up!!!
> you only good for talking shit and   CHEERLEADING !!!!  :dunno:
> *


two things ni99a i don't hang with willy like back then and never needed him to fight for me i can do it on my own .so don't know why you would say shit like that ask around with hommie at the lowrider show where he got his tooth knocked out.
all me ni99a one on one. and shit talking more than half of he shit i talk is true
and cheerleading why cuz i go to alot of shows and hangout and chill wow 

and its funny how this ni99as 
last post before this one was Posted on: May 2 2006, 01:53 PM
just like another name i know but i'll stay quiet on the other name 

and i see you have a cheerleader toooo  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 18 2009, 01:46 AM~12737926
> *wow ya remember this one..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, CADILLAC D :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 18 2009, 06:33 PM~12741989
> *DIRTYSOUTHRADIO,  CADILLAC D  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

WHATS UP DAWG U GET THE STATION WORKING ON THE IPHONE U CAN DL THIS APP http://www.appvee.com/t/shoutcast-radio AND USE IT FOR FREE


U GOT ANY KNOCK OFFS MAN LOOKING FOR SOME 2 PRONG


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

mr.regal whats up whiteboy


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, BUBBA-D, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, 305KingCadillac, *mr.regal*, GiZmO84



CULERO :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Mr.regal


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 18 2009, 04:41 PM~12742051
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, BUBBA-D, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, 305KingCadillac, Mr.regal
> *


wzup whiteboys lol what ru up2


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*FOR SALE 1998 CADILLAC DEVILLE D'ELEGANCE PEARL WHITE WITH WHITE RAG TOP 139K RUNS STRONG CLEAN INTERIOR $2800 OBO PM ME IF INTERESTED** would also trade it for a 94-96 fleetwood*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, marquison14z,
> *



:0 :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 18 2009, 07:38 PM~12742020
> *WHATS UP DAWG U GET THE STATION WORKING ON THE IPHONE U CAN DL THIS APP http://www.appvee.com/t/shoutcast-radio AND USE IT FOR FREE
> U GOT ANY KNOCK OFFS MAN LOOKING FOR SOME 2 PRONG
> *



here u go dawg...sorry the pic is small..camara phone


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

hey Eric you see what your cousing did to my car


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 18 2009, 10:22 PM~12743098
> *hey Eric you see what your cousing did to my car
> 
> 
> ...


yea I assisted your brother and javy in carrying the hood while ralph bolted it, and alligned it. lol 


It came out great.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jan 15 2009, 11:32 PM~12718203
> *THANX TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT RESPONDED BACK :thumbsup: ....MUCH APPRECIATED..BUT I ALREADY FOUND WAT IM LOOKING FOR....
> DAS WASSUP MIAMI!
> SEE YA OUT THERE!
> :biggrin: *


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

Made You A Hater       :biggrin: :biggrin: 


thanks for them knock offs


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 18 2009, 11:38 PM~12743839
> *Made You A Hater             :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thanks for them knock offs
> *



Yo, what's it take for you to play our music on your station?


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 17 2009, 11:46 PM~12737926
> *wow ya remember this one..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR.. NICE TO SEE CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT IN THE SOUTH. NOT ON BUNK ASS DONKS......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Jan 18 2009, 11:05 PM~12744173
> *NICE CAR.. NICE TO SEE CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT IN THE SOUTH.  NOT ON BUNK ASS DONKS......
> *



MIAMI HAS MORE THAN YA KNOW YA JUST DONT GIVE US CREDIT....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 18 2009, 10:38 PM~12743839
> *Made You A Hater             :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thanks for them knock offs
> *


anything for Royalty :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWITCHITTER, CALVIN, hwdsfinest, 305KingCadillac, *Made You A Hater*

:wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

lmao rip a loosey records gonna go worldwide let em know tag team that hoe


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 18 2009, 11:44 PM~12744694
> *lmao rip a loosey records gonna go worldwide let em know tag team that hoe
> *


skeet on that hoe!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

just been sold to the highest bidder... again


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i need to know where i can get some springs cut down here in or around homestead...thanks


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 18 2009, 04:40 PM~12742039
> *mr.regal whats up whiteboy
> *



GO TO REDS OR BOWTIE


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up miami... only 6 more days...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 19 2009, 06:07 AM~12747183
> *just been sold to the highest bidder... again
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Jan 18 2009, 11:16 AM~12739984
> *:roflmao: everybody know u only act hard cause u got big willy to back you up!!!
> you only good for talking shit and  CHEERLEADING !!!!  :dunno:
> *


PUSSY ***** Y U SAYIN MY NAME FOR I DONT KNOW U


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

wuz up fleetwood 305


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 19 2009, 09:44 AM~12748043
> *wuz up fleetwood 305
> *


WAS UP FOOL


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 19 2009, 09:47 AM~12748069
> *WAS UP FOOL
> *


nada so wuz up when r we hit beach again lol.....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

willy? wat it do


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 19 2009, 10:05 AM~12748189
> *willy? wat it do
> *


WAS UP


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

STR8CLOWNIN LS, *Fleetwood 305*, bBblue88olds, 

wuzza fool


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 19 2009, 10:13 AM~12748256
> *STR8CLOWNIN LS, Fleetwood 305, bBblue88olds,
> 
> wuzza fool
> *


WAS UP BIG DOG


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 19 2009, 11:41 AM~12748022
> *PUSSY ***** Y U SAYIN MY NAME FOR I DONT KNOW U
> *



that ni99a just trying to start shit hommie don't know that i know u since child hood


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 19 2009, 11:17 AM~12748287
> *WAS UP BIG DOG
> *


WILLY DONT HURT NO ONE , YOU GONNA RIDE TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY? YOUR BOY MALIBU WILL BE THERE LOL


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 19 2009, 08:54 AM~12747449
> *i need to know where i can get some springs cut down here in or around homestead...thanks
> *


You dont got a torch homie? that or a sawzall lot of blades and a vise grip. either way will knock em out quick shit even a grinder with a cut off wheel.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

wuz up 96lincoln whar ru doing


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 19 2009, 01:47 PM~12748971
> *wuz up 96lincoln whar ru doing
> *


 same thang you doing . not workin. :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 19 2009, 03:00 PM~12749043
> *same thang you doing . not workin. :cheesy:
> *



"i got a couple gorditas
that will give ya tha torta
we say panocha
some say chocha "


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 19 2009, 12:44 AM~12744694
> *lmao rip a loosey records gonna go worldwide let em know tag team that hoe
> *


"now I'm over the rope, and I'm into the match.
pile drive that hoe, and then I'll reach for the snatch"


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 19 2009, 12:00 PM~12749043
> *same thang you doing . not workin. :cheesy:
> *


ur right am not working but am getting paid 13 a hour 2be at my crib on layitlow now do I have a good job or what lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 19 2009, 02:40 PM~12749334
> *ur right am not working but am getting paid 13 a hour 2be at my crib on layitlow now do I have a good job or what lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how long thats gon last?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 18 2009, 08:38 PM~12743839
> *Made You A Hater             :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thanks for them knock offs
> *


THAT SHIT WAS GREAT HEPLING OUT DARRIN WITH THOSE NOCK OFFS SHOWING SOME LOVE . GETTING ANOTHER LOWRIDER ON THE STREETS. OF SOUTH FL


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

SO MUCH HATE GOING ON IN MIAMI. CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG LOL


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

I'M GOING TO PASS AROUND THE PEACE PIPE WHEN I GET DOWN THERE THIS WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 19 2009, 03:28 PM~12749675
> *I'M GOING TO PASS AROUND THE PEACE PIPE WHEN I GET DOWN THERE THIS WEEK.  :biggrin:
> *



STR8 UP


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *IIMPALAA, ErickaNjr*, Gold Rush Regal


:wave:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

What up fellas.. Im heading to Miami for the first time this weekend for a few days. Never been there me and a few members in our club 6 guys.. So were can you tell a fellow lowrider to go. clubs, dinner, beach, hangouts.. thanks in advance..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jan 19 2009, 02:23 PM~12750178
> *What up fellas.. Im heading to Miami for the first time this weekend for a few days. Never been there me and a few members in our club 6 guys.. So were can you tell a fellow lowrider to go. clubs, dinner, beach, hangouts.. thanks in advance..
> *












pretty much every1 in miami fest will be there


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i was thinking why not do a ride out to the move-in???

anyone down for that?


----------



## 305 DADE (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 19 2009, 10:27 AM~12748341
> *that ni99a just trying to start shit hommie don't know that i know u since child hood
> *


all i was saying that u think u hard cause you got willy to back you up!!!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 19 2009, 12:27 PM~12748341
> *that ni99a just trying to start shit hommie don't know that i know u since child hood
> *


maybe willy child hood but not your :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 19 2009, 02:12 PM~12748697
> *You dont got a torch homie? that or a sawzall lot of blades and a vise grip. either way will knock em out quick shit even a grinder with a cut off wheel.
> *


out of all the above mentioned i only have a grinder with a cut off wheel...but thats a mission...


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 19 2009, 08:47 PM~12752542
> *out of all the above mentioned i only have a grinder with a cut off wheel...but thats a mission...
> *


wit a grinder and a metal cut off wheel ? shouldnt take all that long.
ive done it before. ive even done it wit a drop saw.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 19 2009, 08:21 PM~12751651
> *maybe willy child hood but not your  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, rollin_nemo, *Da Beast21,* 81_Monte_Pimpin, ErickaNjr


what up beast


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 19 2009, 02:51 PM~12750434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ya thats why we are going there... But what about the night life..


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

so hood is coming out hard so watch out if u think ur car looks good


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wht up Mister Ed


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

wht dey do ed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CHILLIN AT WORK


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Whts up Iceman


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I SEE YOU ICE


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea hear checkin up restin big day tom.... me n beast got alot off wrk


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305 DADE_@Jan 19 2009, 07:09 PM~12751538
> *all i was saying that u think u hard cause you got willy to back you up!!!!!
> *



i've never asked him to back me up


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 19 2009, 07:21 PM~12751651
> *maybe willy child hood but not your  :biggrin:
> *


puto what you trying to say learn to write :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 19 2009, 05:21 PM~12751651
> *maybe willy child hood but not your  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jan 19 2009, 07:08 PM~12752762
> *so hood is coming out hard so watch out if u think ur car looks good
> *



macho!!!!!! :cheesy: 

too late 2 party :angry:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *DOUBLE-O*, 81_Monte_Pimpin, *sucio138*

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 19 2009, 10:07 PM~12755646
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DOUBLE-O, 81_Monte_Pimpin, sucio138
> 
> ...


what it is homie .......


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin bro, SOS .... wut up Bear?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 19 2009, 10:09 PM~12755683
> *chillin bro, SOS ....  wut up Bear?
> *


nothing much homie , workin & chillin whats new wit u ?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 19 2009, 07:54 AM~12747449
> *i need to know where i can get some springs cut down here in or around homestead...thanks
> *


hit up the welding shop on 6th ave or hit up the mechanic shop on mowry next to f&b tires which is south of Daniel N Sons paint and body there is somebody there that will cut your springs if not pm me i know a guy in leisure city that will do em for you after he gets off work hes a welder and has torches  :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jan 19 2009, 10:06 PM~12752732
> *Ya thats why we are going there... But what about the night life..
> *



Night life? we don't got that in these here parts. You know, Hialeah is in the top 10 most boring cities..... :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hahahah


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 20 2009, 01:37 AM~12756156
> *nothing much homie , workin & chillin whats new wit u ?
> *


i hear ya, same ol shit...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FINALLY  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 20 2009, 11:37 AM~12759194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x 99999999999999


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 19 2009, 11:09 AM~12748682
> *WILLY DONT HURT NO ONE , YOU GONNA RIDE TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY? YOUR BOY MALIBU WILL BE THERE LOL
> *


WHAT UP FOOL ILL BE THERE


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

INKSTINCT003
:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 20 2009, 10:17 AM~12759576
> *INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:00 AM~12758051
> *hit up the welding shop on 6th ave or hit up the  mechanic shop  on mowry next to f&b tires  which is south of Daniel N Sons paint and body there is somebody there that will cut your springs if not pm me i know a guy in leisure city that will do em for you after he gets off work hes a welder and has torches    :biggrin:
> *


thanks ...i think u talkin bout the same guy that im goin to go c 2night :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

MICHELLE OBAMA AT 9AM THIS MORING 









V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
LATER ON IN THE DATE THIS WAS CAUGHT BY A LOCAL NEWS STATION 7 NEWS ALWAYS ON TOP OF THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you wrong for that ***** :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 20 2009, 04:09 PM~12761348
> *MICHELLE OBAMA AT 9AM THIS MORING
> 
> 
> ...



I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY ON THAT ONE 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*i got 2 12 sony xplods 1200 watts in a box. i need that shit gone by 2morrow anyone shoot me some offers. *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

crackhead prices considered


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

BBS FVSDFVS
<object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=50771018,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=50771018,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50771018


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 20 2009, 03:32 PM~12762488
> *crackhead prices considered
> *


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jan 20 2009, 02:36 PM~12762531
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50771018
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 20 2009, 05:40 PM~12762561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you want some bass ? i need that shit gone that shits taking up space in my garage.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Quick question for every-1 goin 2 the show....

Are u guys gonna ride out there friday night and make the line up like we would do 4 lowrider?

OR 

Are u gonna go Saturday morning???


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 20 2009, 06:59 PM~12763410
> *Quick question for every-1 goin 2 the show....
> 
> Are u guys gonna ride out there friday night and make the line up like we would do 4 lowrider?
> ...



FRIDAY NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

_*FRIDAY*_................. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

COLOMBIAN EDITION CHUCKS, ALL LEATHER  

What do you Colombians out there think ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

remember *"LIVIN THE LOW LIFE"* season 2 start tonight at 10 pm speed channel :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members*MISTER ED*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2009, 07:45 PM~12763911
> *remember "LIVIN THE LOW LIFE" season 2 start tonight at 10 pm speed channel  :biggrin:
> *





ooooppsssss its at 8 pm 


what up cadillac D :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2009, 07:49 PM~12763939
> *ooooppsssss its at 8 pm
> what up cadillac D  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK I DONT GET THAT CHANNEL :angry:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

what do you got comcast its channel 732


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2009, 07:58 PM~12764049
> *what do you got comcast its channel 732
> *



YEAH BUT DONT GOT A BOX


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

oh well


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90 :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol the guy from sweden said how u found lowriding he said layitlow


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

you guys ok with some big wheel photos from Tampa.. from Saturday?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jan 20 2009, 08:01 PM~12763431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FRIDAY IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 20 2009, 07:20 PM~12764247
> *you guys ok with some big wheel photos from Tampa.. from Saturday?
> *


go head


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Uploading then to Photobucket now.. soon


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Euro2low, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, Miami305Rida :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Martin Luther King Day.. In Tampa


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 20 2009, 07:51 PM~12764550
> *Euro2low, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, Miami305Rida :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wus up homie


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 20 2009, 06:51 PM~12764550
> *Euro2low, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, Miami305Rida :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



wassssss upppppppppppppppp


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pic's phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it from Tampa..

I shot Monday in Miami.. But havent edited them yet.. so it might be some time before i post those..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 20 2009, 10:38 PM~12765073
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 20 2009, 09:36 PM~12765054
> *nice pic's phil
> *




Thanks man.. Appreciate that


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Jan 20 2009, 02:47 PM~12762624
> *:biggrin:
> *


  just a lil hop of my cutlass


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jan 20 2009, 02:36 PM~12762531
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50771018
> *


cutlass hop


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 20 2009, 10:38 PM~12765073
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 19 2009, 01:28 PM~12749240
> *"now I'm over the rope, and I'm into the match.
> pile drive that hoe, and then I'll reach for the snatch"
> *


remember me im the one you met at porkys im dirty fucking bitches in there 40z lol..papa watch sunday comes around you gonna see me repping ima getting my shirt lol


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

damn not 1 fucking lowrider...4get these big rims..13's and juice is a must


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good pics phill , this 75 vert is one of the best looking cars out there . love the stance .


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 20 2009, 08:19 PM~12764243
> *lol the guy from sweden said how u found lowriding he said layitlow
> *


X2 lol Funny Shit


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 20 2009, 04:59 PM~12763410
> *Quick question for every-1 goin 2 the show....
> 
> Are u guys gonna ride out there friday night and make the line up like we would do 4 lowrider?
> ...


FRIDAY


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 20 2009, 05:34 PM~12763811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 20 2009, 05:34 PM~12763811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jan 20 2009, 10:59 AM~12759410
> *WHAT UP FOOL ILL BE THERE
> *


What up Willie?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 20 2009, 09:24 PM~12764905
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is nice


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

the new food stamp have just came out


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 21 2009, 12:11 PM~12770460
> *the new food stamp have just came out
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lmao thats some funny shit Danny


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 21 2009, 12:11 PM~12770460
> *the new food stamp have just came out
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE CAN I APPLY........


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOSshYC48VY


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wednesday 58° / 32° 

Thursday 67° / 46° 

Friday 74° / 53° 

Saturday 76° / 55° 

looks like its going to be cold on friday night uffin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

MLK Miami photos.. coming in the next 20 mins


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Martin Luther King Day Miami


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

more


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

[/quote]

Love that look. Plates. . . . I think its looks just as good as without the spinners.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: sucio138, Euro2low, INKSTINCT003, 305KingCadillac, Miami305Rida, Lilwade, GuCCidOuTChEvY, 96' lincoln, Gold Rush Regal


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys.. Sorry about the thread Hijack


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

not my cup of tea but much better than a whole bunch of drama :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

ENOUGH WITH THE PICTURES ALREADY!!!.....MY COMPUTER IS SLOW ENOUGH AS IT IS...AND YOUR JUST MAKING IT WORSE....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 21 2009, 04:15 PM~12773382
> *Thats it guys.. Sorry about the thread Hijack
> *


TIGHT PICS HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 21 2009, 06:15 PM~12773382
> *Thats it guys.. Sorry about the thread Hijack
> *


*Tight pic's*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 21 2009, 05:24 PM~12773467
> *TIGHT PICS HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 21 2009, 04:15 PM~12773382
> *Thats it guys.. Sorry about the thread Hijack
> *



NICE............I LIKE THE BLACK 68 IMPALA ON 13'S :biggrin:


----------



## BigRobb (Sep 26, 2008)

DAMN! Bad ass rydes! No wonder I can't find a damn glasshouse!


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 21 2009, 07:14 PM~12773934
> *NICE............I LIKE THE BLACK 68 IMPALA ON 13'S :biggrin:
> *


 *I have to agree with you there* :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good shit phil :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

so we are bout 2 days from the show/lineup...who's ready and who still has some last minute shit to do...like me :uh: :angry:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

9 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, SWITCHITTER, 81_Monte_Pimpin,* jit,* GRAND HUSTLE, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, Made You A Hater, 2-Face '64, 93brougham

oh shit we gotta celeb. in the house :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 21 2009, 05:07 PM~12772560
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


looks like i got some competition coming out. :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 21 2009, 05:14 PM~12773934
> *NICE............I LIKE THE BLACK 68 IMPALA ON 13'S :biggrin:
> *


sorry mr IMPALA but thats a 66 not 68
and yes it looks better than all the rest of the cars there


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

this bitch is nice i can't belive my eyes


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DOES ANY 1 OUT THERE HAVE A DUMP FOR A CHEEP PRICE OR WANTS TO DONATE ONE FOR FREE I NEED 1 DUMP HOLLA AT ME


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

am i tha only one that rode out to tha hangout to find no 1 there.... :420: :420:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 21 2009, 07:14 PM~12773934
> *NICE............I LIKE THE BLACK 68 IMPALA ON 13'S :biggrin:
> *


66 impala :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 21 2009, 11:13 PM~12776457
> *DOES ANY 1 OUT THERE HAVE A DUMP FOR A CHEEP PRICE OR WANTS TO DONATE ONE FOR FREE I NEED 1 DUMP HOLLA AT ME
> *


some good news and bad news.....

GOOD: i have a dump
it's an italian
i got it free and dont need it so
i'll give it 2 u.

BAD; Your gonna have to make the trip 2 homestead if u want...between work and getin my ride ready not gonna have a chance to ride up to give it 2 u.

so just holla back if u want it


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

[ *Scarface,*
:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

what is a an italian dump
i got it free and dont need it so
i'll give it 2 u.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

MA from Nipomo, CA; JH from West Covina, CA; *AH from Hialeah*, FL; *TB from Miami, FL; MP from Miami, FL; AT from Pembroke Pines, FL; AG from Miramar, FL; MR from Pompano Beach, FL*; JA from Houston, TX; *JC from Miami, FL; JA from Hialeah, FL; WM from Homestead, FL; JV from Hialeah, FL*; EE from Sunvalley, NV; JN from Oxnard, CA

these are the winers of the tickets 4 the show..so who in here won??


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 22 2009, 12:14 AM~12777405
> *what is a an italian dump
> i got it free and dont need it so
> i'll give it 2 u.
> *


it an upgrade from the standard delta dumps tha come with most set ups...looks almost the same but the internals and quality is better


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

only thing that sucks i cant get down that way ether sucks for me


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 22 2009, 12:33 AM~12777735
> *only thing that sucks i cant get down that way ether sucks for me
> *


i can bring it friday 2 the line up...we can install it within 5 min.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

so no hangout tonight.. cold weather ftl...


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

im not going in with my car till saterday night line up


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 21 2009, 11:15 PM~12777428
> *MA from Nipomo, CA; JH from West Covina, CA; AH from Hialeah, FL; TB from Miami, FL; MP from Miami, FL; AT from Pembroke Pines, FL; AG from Miramar, FL; MR from Pompano Beach, FL; JA from Houston, TX; JC from Miami, FL; JA from Hialeah, FL; WM from Homestead, FL; JV from Hialeah, FL; EE from Sunvalley, NV; JN from Oxnard, CA
> 
> these are the winers of the tickets 4 the show..so who in here won??
> *



dayum i saw JA from Hialeah, FL and got all happy. wasnt me :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that 71 vert game in DADE COUNTY is no joke ......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 21 2009, 08:44 PM~12776927
> *am i tha only one that rode out to tha hangout to find no 1 there....  :420:  :420:
> *


I WENT HOME EARLY, NEED TO FINISH MONTY. :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 22 2009, 09:45 AM~12780446
> *I WENT HOME EARLY,  NEED TO FINISH MONTY.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 22 2009, 10:45 AM~12780446
> *I WENT HOME EARLY,  NEED TO FINISH MONTY.  :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

wat up dade boys yo any of yall no were i could find 94 ford ranger or and type of toyota or izuzu pickup at for cheap if u noe anyone selling one for cheap hit me up or pm me thanks


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln


:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 22 2009, 11:28 AM~12781011
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INKSTINCT003, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*IM NOT REALLY ENTERING THE MONTY IN THE SHOW. IM STARTING NOT TO LIKE THE LOWRIDER THING NOMORE. IM GONNA TAKE MY NEW PROJECT. THATS WHATS IN NOW. I WANNA BE A DUNK RIDA.*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 21 2009, 06:11 PM~12775123
> *so we are bout 2 days from the show/lineup...who's ready and who still has some last minute shit to do...like me :uh:  :angry:
> *


hahahah my 59 got painted 2 days ago....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Rag*62, rollin_nemo, Austin Ace, 83delta88, eddyd, *INKSTINCT003*, *Bowtie South*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O.....what up dowg I was at ur boyz shop geting my mufflers done last week


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I know it's a matter of time before you buy this one


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 22 2009, 10:12 AM~12781278
> *DOUBLE-O.....what up dowg I was at ur boyz shop geting my  mufflers done last week
> 
> 
> ...


arrow muffler.....I've gotten like 3 cars done there them white boys is koo as fuck. He did my old explorer clean as hell wit pipes, he did my regal catback style and the mustang wit dual flows and dumps. They know what they doin :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 22 2009, 01:19 PM~12781324
> *arrow muffler.....I've gotten like 3 cars done there them white boys is koo as fuck.  He did my old explorer clean as hell wit pipes, he did my regal catback style and the mustang wit dual flows and dumps. They know what they doin  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: ya man I was geting sick of smelling gas inside my car n shit they do good work.....They told n showd me how who ever put my muffler on befor did it wrong n shit but my shit str8 now


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003


que bola?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 22 2009, 10:41 AM~12781515
> *INKSTINCT003
> que bola?
> *


CHILLING BRO, HERE IN THE SHOP. COLD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 22 2009, 10:12 AM~12781278
> *DOUBLE-O.....what up dowg I was at ur boyz shop geting my  mufflers done last week
> 
> 
> ...


good deal man yeah that's my boy AL , he's good peoples and does really good work .


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 22 2009, 01:52 PM~12781611
> *CHILLING BRO, HERE IN THE SHOP. COLD
> *


it aint even cold no more....maybe tonight....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 22 2009, 10:13 AM~12781286
> *I know it's a matter of time before you buy this one
> 
> 
> ...


just got rid of one of those


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Wassa homieeee... Long time no see. Hows my hunnys? Take kare of them for me..





> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 21 2009, 06:15 PM~12773382
> *Thats it guys.. Sorry about the thread Hijack
> *


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

wat up dade boys yo any of yall no were i could find 94 ford ranger or and type of toyota or izuzu pickup at for cheap if u noe anyone selling one for cheap hit me up or pm me thanks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

96 LINCOLN YO WHERE DA FUCK YOU BEEN AT *****


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 22 2009, 03:20 PM~12782944
> *96 LINCOLN YO WHERE DA FUCK YOU BEEN AT *****
> *


AQUI BRODE. :cheesy: TRANQUILO 

check your PM's fool!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

sup crazy peeps in the MIA... i'll be in Miami next week, finally after a long absence of no Miami for me, i'm heading back :biggrin: for 2 1/2 days only though... 



SETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm going... :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 20 2009, 07:24 PM~12764905
> *More
> 
> 
> ...




dayum, this glasshouse is beautiful...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 22 2009, 10:51 AM~12781151
> *
> 
> TTT
> *


Nice Shot!


----------



## monte 88 (Dec 14, 2007)

88 monte LS fully reinforce Frame. car has 3 pumps with apex new pistons front & back. engine has new Holey crab intake manifold both are polished fuel pump is also holey timing chine is new as well with chrome cover. Chrome oil pan most of the engine is chromed.Fresh Kandy paint also a new set of 13’s with zenith two pump spinners No trades call (786)370-6618 4000obo


----------



## monte 88 (Dec 14, 2007)

ADEX


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 22 2009, 01:00 PM~12781203
> *hahahah my 59 got painted 2 days ago....
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

wheres the monte miami or broward


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2009, 02:27 PM~12781932
> *just got rid of one of those
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 22 2009, 12:15 AM~12777428
> *MA from Nipomo, CA; JH from West Covina, CA; AH from Hialeah, FL; TB from Miami, FL; MP from Miami, FL; AT from Pembroke Pines, FL; AG from Miramar, FL; MR from Pompano Beach, FL; JA from Houston, TX; JC from Miami, FL; JA from Hialeah, FL; WM from Homestead, FL; JV from Hialeah, FL; EE from Sunvalley, NV; JN from Oxnard, CA
> 
> these are the winers of the tickets 4 the show..so who in here won??
> *


That looks like me. I asked the Mod if that was me but he hasnt responded yet.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 22 2009, 08:11 PM~12785630
> *That looks like me. I asked the Mod if that was me but he hasnt responded yet.
> *


SUCK ASS MONDO...........AND THAT TEXT U SENT ME TODAY.........WAS FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

wat up dade boys yo any of yall no were i could find 94 ford ranger or and type of toyota or izuzu pickup at for cheap if u noe anyone selling one for cheap hit me up or pm me thanks


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 22 2009, 09:13 PM~12785659
> *SUCK ASS MONDO...........AND THAT TEXT U SENT ME TODAY.........WAS FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK UP  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 22 2009, 08:18 PM~12785721
> *:uh: :biggrin:
> *


  NEVER SEND ME OLD LADYS AGAIN.. U RUINED MY DAY FOCKER :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 22 2009, 09:19 PM~12785738
> * NEVER SEND ME OLD LADYS AGAIN.. U RUINED MY DAY FOCKER :biggrin:
> *


Wassup man you dont like cougars? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 22 2009, 08:21 PM~12785754
> *Wassup man you dont like cougars? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: HELL NO ..........OLD TANT AINT MINES :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 21 2009, 09:15 PM~12777428
> *MA from Nipomo, CA; JH from West Covina, CA; AH from Hialeah, FL; TB from Miami, FL; MP from Miami, FL; AT from Pembroke Pines, FL; AG from Miramar, FL; MR from Pompano Beach, FL; JA from Houston, TX; JC from Miami, FL; JA from Hialeah, FL; WM from Homestead, FL; JV from Hialeah, FL; EE from Sunvalley, NV; JN from Oxnard, CA
> 
> these are the winers of the tickets 4 the show..so who in here won??
> *



:0 that gotta be me! how the fuck do i find out??


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2009, 09:53 PM~12786070
> *:0  that gotta be me! how the fuck do i find out??
> *


i guess u pm a the mod...i found this in the off topic


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i called the east`coast ryders number and they said i should receive a email and we pick em up. with an id but i havent got an email


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

just want to give an extra thanks 2 Still Hated for helpin me out 2 day. Nice 2 meet u and ur fam....good lookin out and again like i told u if u need somethin and i can help just holla!!!c u sunday


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*98 DEVILLE D'ELEGANCE FOR SALE 2500* *OR TRADE FOR FLEETWOOD PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

Members: Rollin DoN DeViLLe, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, OneStopCustoms
what up MO!!! :wave:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS+Jan 21 2009, 11:15 PM~12777428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you find out what the initials stand for?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

does anyone know how much is the show


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

the entrance is 20 bucks... u goin???


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

well i want to thank every 1 that help me out geting me parts geting my caddy ready got all my drows working now i just need get my tires for my rims and get them put on ill be rolling to the show stareday night


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 22 2009, 11:19 PM~12788635
> *the entrance is 20 bucks... u goin???
> *


thankz..yea of course you gonna go??


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

im plannin 2 tryin 2 get the money 4 it... but im tryin 2 figure out if im 1 fo the winners of the tickets cuz 1 of em was AH from hialeah... so i dunno?


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

if yall think yall won . then check yall emails. I WON!!! i just checked my email and i got an email saying this! 

Congratulations, you have won 2 tickets the King of the Street Big 
Car Show Off January 25th at the Miami-Dade Fair Expo in Miami, FL. 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 21 2009, 11:15 PM~12777428
> *MA from Nipomo, CA; JH from West Covina, CA; AH from Hialeah, FL; TB from Miami, FL; MP from Miami, FL; AT from Pembroke Pines, FL; AG from Miramar, FL; MR from Pompano Beach, FL; JA from Houston, TX; JC from Miami, FL; JA from Hialeah, FL; WM from Homestead, FL; JV from Hialeah, FL; EE from Sunvalley, NV; JN from Oxnard, CA
> 
> these are the winers of the tickets 4 the show..so who in here won??
> *


i got my email


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I got my email. See yall out there! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

off into the bat cave(garage) i go....i always say im not gonna wait till the last minute 2 do shit...then i wait till the last minute :angry: 

see ya 2 nite :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

fuck man i didnt get shit!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

The contest has ended. Congratulations to the following winners:

MA from Nipomo, CA; JH from West Covina, CA; *AH from Hialeah, FL; TB from Miami, FL; MP from Miami, FL; AT from Pembroke Pines, FL; AG from Miramar, FL; MR from Pompano Beach, FL*; JA from Houston, TX; *JC from Miami, FL; JA from Hialeah, FL; WM from Homestead, FL; JV from Hialeah, FL*; EE from Sunvalley, NV; JN from Oxnard, CA 



.....I GUESS THESE ARE PEOPLES INITIALS?
LOL
CONGRATS TO WHOEVER WON FROM DOWN SOUTH!
SEE YA THERE!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

got my email!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

THIS SHIT SUKS WE WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE TILL SATURDAY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 23 2009, 03:14 PM~12793157
> *got my email!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




lucky ass.


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

got my shit..lol fo sho see ya tonite


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: got my email for 2 free tickets


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2009, 06:30 PM~12795529
> *lucky ass.
> *


:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

seen some lowriders around tonight


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

NO good offers. Might as well keep it and build it back. Going to paintshop soon so decided to begin putting him back together.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 08:52 PM~12796698
> *NO good offers. Might as well keep it and build it back. Going to paintshop soon so decided to begin putting him back together.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 06:52 PM~12796698
> *NO good offers. Might as well keep it and build it back. Going to paintshop soon so decided to begin putting him back together.
> 
> 
> ...


man i remember u gas hoppin down da goleman bridge lol

que bola bro shit i thought u still lived around here


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 23 2009, 08:38 PM~12797112
> *Looking good
> *



Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 23 2009, 08:56 PM~12797270
> *man i remember u gas hoppin down da goleman bridge lol
> 
> que bola bro shit i thought u still lived around here
> *


No I moved out of that house, but I kept the car there for storage only in the garage. Sup with you, why is everyone always picking on you on here. Youre twice their size bro ?lol


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SWANG THE CUTTY


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 23 2009, 09:33 PM~12797613
> *SWANG THE CUTTY
> *


 :dunno: When the time is right, will do my friend. Hows that frame of yours comming out ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 10:24 PM~12797537
> *No I moved out of that house, but I kept the car there for storage only in the garage. Sup with you, why is everyone always picking on you on here. Youre twice their size bro ?lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 09:52 PM~12796698
> *NO good offers. Might as well keep it and build it back. Going to paintshop soon so decided to begin putting him back together.
> 
> 
> ...


propz


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 09:52 PM~12796698
> *NO good offers. Might as well keep it and build it back. Going to paintshop soon so decided to begin putting him back together.
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOH! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

damn cant wait till sunday finally something to look foward too


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

damn cant wait till sunday finally something to look foward too


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

well i got the caddy allready to go im be going in the am on sunday since im going be outside anyways whos riding there latesaterday night eraly monrining sunday on the site say rollin sunday morning 7am


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Heading out to the show in a bit how is it out there


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 11:24 PM~12797537
> *No I moved out of that house, but I kept the car there for storage only in the garage. Sup with you, why is everyone always picking on you on here. Youre twice their size bro ?lol
> *



That's the story of his life! :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2009, 08:38 AM~12800349
> *That's the story of his life!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 08:24 PM~12797537
> *No I moved out of that house, but I kept the car there for storage only in the garage. Sup with you, why is everyone always picking on you on here. Youre twice their size bro ?lol
> *


MAN EVERYTHING IS STR8 HOMIE , JUST CHILLIN WORKIN , LOL WE FUCK AROUND LIKE THAT PLAYIN AROUND , JUST LIKE I FUCK AROUN WIT EVERY1 :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

back from the show ....that shit is a whole lot smaller than i though i hoe theres alot of people going tonight or tommorow if not the show aint going to be that good ..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *hwdsfinest, CADILLAC D*

:wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin bro bout to leave for work...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NOT TOO BAD ITS COMMIN ALONG .....*HIGH GRADE*AKA*RICH BOY*60


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

you heading to the show tomorrow


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SORRY SMALL PIC


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 24 2009, 03:27 PM~12803034
> *SORRY SMALL PIC
> 
> 
> ...


ok that def answers my QQ. LS1 ....  Great job on that frame.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THANKS TAKES ALOT OF TIME A PATIENTS.....THERE'S WAY MORE DETAIL THAN WHAT YOU CAN SEE IN PICS


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jan 24 2009, 05:25 PM~12803019
> *you heading to the show tomorrow
> *



yea, if Watson goes... ima ride with him...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 06:52 PM~12796698
> *NO good offers. Might as well keep it and build it back. Going to paintshop soon so decided to begin putting him back together.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: ...  tight work! :yes:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 83delta88, *-PlayTime-*, 93brougham, IIMPALAA
:scrutinize: :wave: YO!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Jan 24 2009, 05:05 PM~12803952
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 83delta88, -PlayTime-, 93brougham, IIMPALAA
> :scrutinize: :wave: YO!!!!  :scrutinize:
> *


WUT DEY DO! uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone wanna buy a 5ft nitrogen tank with regulator to fill up your piston pump pm me an offer. tank is full


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 24 2009, 03:27 PM~12803034
> *SORRY SMALL PIC
> 
> 
> ...


STREET AND PERFORMANCE TIGHT WORK HOMIE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE PICS!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUBBA-D, *hwdsfinest*
WHAT UP...I was hopping my shit today dowg...thanks for fixing tham seals for me again dowg


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yea i was just watching the video that shit tight ....lookin good man


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

bro that show is small i hope it gets better tommorow you going watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jan 24 2009, 09:44 PM~12804598
> *yea i was just watching the video that shit tight ....lookin good man
> *


my batteries wasent fully charged n shit but thanks.....geting your weldder ready dowg I got something to tell you :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up what you gotta tell me my welder is fixed i got it back today ready to go your arms will be finished monday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jan 24 2009, 09:47 PM~12804616
> *bro that show is small i hope it gets better tommorow you going watson
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jan 24 2009, 09:48 PM~12804623
> *whats up what you gotta tell me my welder is fixed i got it back today ready to go your arms will be finished monday
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

know I ANT GOTT BE LOOKING LIKE THIS ONE MY SHIT LOCKD UP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

anything going down after the show????


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

got 1 wristband for sale 20 bucks in and out as manytimes as you want holla


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 24 2009, 08:06 PM~12804748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got rid of the monte for the caprice??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 24 2009, 10:06 PM~12804748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

wut up charchol


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 24 2009, 05:00 PM~12803295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this pic D


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jan 24 2009, 08:20 PM~12804851
> *wut up charchol
> *


Wat it dew Fool


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 22 2009, 07:33 PM~12786529
> *just want to give an extra thanks 2 Still Hated for helpin me out 2 day. Nice 2 meet u and ur fam....good lookin out and again like i told u if u need somethin and i can help just holla!!!c u sunday
> *


No problem big dog..nice putting a face with a name...anytime you need something just hit me up...


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

hay whats the exit i got to get off for the car show


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 24 2009, 07:06 PM~12804748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 24 2009, 11:30 PM~12805896
> *hay whats the exit i got to get off for the car show
> *



which way you going or coming from


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *96' lincoln, SWITCHITTER*

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 25 2009, 03:01 AM~12807250
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, 96' lincoln, SWITCHITTER
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

i need three wrist bands... hit me up 7864470197
q!


----------



## jsta6 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.

We have to miss it, to much $$$:

Me $20
Wife $20
oldest son $20
son 2 $10
son 3 $10
son 4 $10

$90 :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *tru6lu305*
whAT up Q....


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

saw the caddy yesterday outfront your crib dirty, looks good. any pics of the silverleaf?


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 24 2009, 05:27 PM~12803034
> *SORRY SMALL PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 24 2009, 06:48 PM~12804221
> *STREET AND PERFORMANCE TIGHT WORK HOMIE
> *


YES SIR GOTTA GO STREET & PERFORMANCE ON EVERYTHING...THANKS


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ANY ONE WITH PICS YET? *POST THEM UP!!!*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 25 2009, 03:09 PM~12809149
> *ANY ONE WITH PICS YET? POST THEM UP!!!
> *


yo CHULOW I was hopeing to runn into homie....I took over 200 pics & 10 plz video's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jan 25 2009, 06:51 PM~12810499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*JUST KEEEP EM COMING


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 25 2009, 06:56 PM~12810535
> *i was stuck working homie but i knew youd come back with some RAW ASS PICS
> 
> *


Thanks alot man mean's alot comeing from you


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 25 2009, 06:57 PM~12810549
> *Thanks alot man mean's alot comeing from you
> *


thanks homie, Now I hope you got some bikini action :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I would like to be the first to say it was sad to see this happend & this anit something I would'nt wish on my worst enamy....I ant here posting this to be any ass or anything but maybe yall heard what happend to the ppl who went at the show.....This car did'nt have no juice this happend in the dash(glove box)wireing cought on fire*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 25 2009, 07:06 PM~12810611
> *thanks homie, Now I hope you got some bikini action :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*TONIGHT THERE WILL BE A HOP OFF AT REDS*


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

no hang out after show?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 25 2009, 07:24 PM~12810726
> *no hang out after show?
> *


FREEDY TOLD ME THERE WAS GOING TO HAVE A HOP AT HIS SHOP TONIGHT HIM SELF


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

wassa with the after party


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I ant sure now becuase I just talkd to someone & he just told me there going to do this str8 after the show now so I dont know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 24 2009, 05:27 PM~12803034
> *SORRY SMALL PIC
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting a long time to see this one.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very impressive I must say! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuck it IM rideing from my house at 8 n going to reds


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

is everybody going to reds?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jan 25 2009, 07:51 PM~12810885
> *is everybody going to reds?????
> *


I dont no homie???????


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jan 25 2009, 05:51 PM~12810885
> *is everybody going to reds?????
> *


i will be there who else is going?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 25 2009, 07:54 PM~12810912
> *i will be there who else is going?
> *


I dont no big dowg.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Ill be posting up some pics tonite. i got some nice ones.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 08:09 PM~12811018
> *Ill be posting up some pics tonite. i got some nice ones.
> *


yo I forgot to show you my new camera dowg.....IM still going to get that other one I told you that they saleing at WolfCamera store but for now IM going to do my thing with this one


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

i posted some pics EAST COAST RYDERS SHOW is the tread name


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 25 2009, 04:48 PM~12810870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Whole Damn Show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

WHERE THE PICS OF THE CARS??


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 25 2009, 04:40 PM~12810814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did they have their Vert Regal there too?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Jan 25 2009, 09:09 PM~12811448
> *WHERE THE PICS OF THE CARS??
> *


x10000000000000000000


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 25 2009, 08:20 PM~12811518
> *x10000000000000000000
> *


I MEAN GIRLS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 05:41 PM~12810818
> *I've been waiting a long time to see this one.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  Very impressive I must say! :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS MAN BODY IS COMMIN UP NEXT SOOOO KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED :wow:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

looks like the show was ok.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Uploading to photobucket. Be up in about 5 minutes


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

nice pics homies.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 25 2009, 10:35 PM~12812259
> * nice pics homies.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Still got a lot more.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 10:39 PM~12812302
> *Thanks. Still got a lot more.
> *


keep em coming


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

the show wus good better than wut i expected


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 25 2009, 10:57 PM~12812501
> *the show wus good better than wut i expected
> *


I thought it was going to be a lot better.  It was good tho.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Thats it fellas. Thats all I have.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

25 street riders gots some rides i heard they took a lot of awards :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 25 2009, 11:24 PM~12812868
> *25 street riders gots some rides i heard they took a lot of awards  :wave:
> *


I saw you there..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

big up to sam and eric :biggrin: from 25th street all the car look great i put some hours in that 64 with the rest of the guys sorry. should of got something


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 08:27 PM~12812910
> *I saw you there.....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 left early thought it was going to be better


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 25 2009, 11:28 PM~12812923
> *big up  to sam and eric  :biggrin: from 25th street all the car look great i put some hours in that 64 with the rest of the guys sorry. should of got something
> *


That 64 was on point. But that 63 from Majestics is running it right now. Thats until I finish mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys...

I wanted to thank everyone for coming out to our show and supporting us.

We wanted to put together the first united show..
Bicycles/Imports/Lowriders/Big Wheels

I know a lot of people believe the cultures cant come together and enjoy a whole day.. but we proved it today..

I truly appreciate the support and it was a very successful show..

Thanks everyone that showed

Phil Gordon
"Cat Eyes"


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 08:30 PM~12812943
> *That 64 was on point. But that 63 from Majestics is running it right now. Thats until I finish mine....  :biggrin:
> *



true ya you need to finish that soon get on it :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 25 2009, 11:33 PM~12812990
> *true ya you need to finish that soon get on it  :biggrin:
> *


I will. As soon as the boys are born. BTW they are coming February 5th. So after then..... IT IS ON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 25 2009, 11:33 PM~12812978
> *Hey Guys...
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone for coming out to our show and supporting us.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 10:34 PM~12813007
> *I will. As soon as the boys are born. BTW they are coming February 5th. So after then..... IT IS ON!!!! :biggrin:
> *




awww shit mines is on the third..... AQUARIUS'S IN THE HOUSE......


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 25 2009, 11:37 PM~12813043
> *awww shit mines is on the third..... AQUARIUS'S IN THE HOUSE......
> *


Aww shit man.... we should get together with the kids and play that uncle luke song. Its yo birthday!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 25 2009, 08:33 PM~12812978
> *Hey Guys...
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone for coming out to our show and supporting us.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS. 25TH STREET RIDERS WHERE DEFINETLY IN THE BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 10:37 PM~12813052
> *Aww shit man.... we should get together with the kids and play that uncle luke song. Its yo birthday!!!! :roflmao:
> *



bet..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Alright fellas. Im out. PEACE!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

love the patterns


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

oh yeah HAPPY BIRTHDAY to this guy..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 07:30 PM~12812205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i seen this dude tonight looking like some1 smashed in his driver side.. suks dude


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

the "M"miami and central fla.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

forgot this guy


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Jus want to give a :thumbsup: to all the Lowrider Clubs that made it out and reppin their club... *Majestics-Uce-R.O.-25th Street* 
Lowriding is *ALIVE* and *STRONG* in Florida :yes: uffin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Shout out 2 everyone that went to the show and big ups 2 every-1 that took an award. Mjestics and 25th Street were definalty on point at the show...mad props to both them clubs :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

piks 4rm da show


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

64 Inches

Big Props to Freddy n everyone at Bowtie South....








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Shorts (Jun 6, 2003)

still got that 93 lincoln frame for sale i'm askin 1,200 obo its fully wraped 







for sale :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anybody hear bout the car that got stolen from tha parkin lot earlier today? if so what car was it???


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics~* in the House!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Any pics of the Dually Trucks that were there? :biggrin:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

THIS 64 IS FOR SALE ANYONE INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 08:30 PM~12812943
> *That 64 was on point. But that 63 from Majestics is running it right now. Thats until I finish mine....  :biggrin:*


 :0 :biggrin: :nono: Edwin is from from o.town. Im from miami TRUST me u'll have to see me first!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Great work. Always Upgrading. Flawless.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 26 2009, 06:52 AM~12816286
> *:0  :biggrin:  :nono:  Edwin is from from o.town. Im from miami TRUST me u'll have to see me first!
> *



:biggrin: Competetion is good, it'll make both Impalas better.............I still got alot work to do on my 64.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jan 25 2009, 10:54 PM~12813984
> *Jus want to give a :thumbsup: to all the Lowrider Clubs that made it out and reppin their club... Majestics-Uce-R.O.-25th Street
> Lowriding is ALIVE and STRONG in Florida :yes:  uffin:
> *



x1000.........................and all other car clubs that brought out there Lowriders.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

The ac Relocation looks like it was always supposed to be there. 

Who does all your fiberglass work?


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT GOOD PICS OF MY 64 VERT?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I posted your car on the 25th Street Riders forum..........it's under Car Clubs


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

it was good to see all the lowrider clubs come out and represent. Seen a lot of clubs puttin it down. 25th street came super hard props to you guys ur cars was on point. Majestics also came thru with sum clean cars real talk.. anyway props to everyone and every club that came out and like ISLAND STYLIN said lets keep this shit ALIVE!

:thumbsup: 

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

WE NEEDED A SHOW LIKE DAT TO COME ALONG CUZ DE PINGA!!!!</span>[/b]


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

congrats big homie u deserve it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

congrats ***** , i got a better picture of your car


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Jan 26 2009, 09:11 AM~12816845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX MA *****. ALL MY GOOD PICS R IN MY CHICKS CAMERA SO IMMA POST ALOT OF PICS LATER.... MONTE WAS SHUTTIN IT DOWN OUT THERE FOOL. BITCH WAS LOOKIN KRAZY. 1ST TIME I SEE AFTERMATH OF THE HEART TRANSPLANT LOL....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DA NEXT BIG SHOW THAT I KNOW OF IS IN DA HARD ROCK AND THATS BIG MONEY PRICES AND I THINK IS ON DA END OF MARCH GOTTA FIND OUT...*


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

:wave: 93brougham :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 26 2009, 09:23 AM~12816894
> *DA NEXT BIG SHOW THAT I KNOW OF IS IN DA HARD ROCK AND THATS BIG MONEY PRICES AND I THINK IS ON DA END OF MARCH GOTTA FIND OUT...
> *



Where did you see the flyer ? That should be a real good show.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 26 2009, 09:25 AM~12816902
> *Where did you see the flyer ? That should be a real good show.
> *



MY BOY NEMO GAVE ME DA FLYER GOTTA ASK HIM 4 SURE. FROM WUT I SAW 1ST PLACE IS A $1000 AND BEST OF SHOW IS $2000 IF I'M NOT MISTAKIN... IMMA SEE IF HE CAN SCAN DA FLYER... YA'LL KNOW WE NEED A SHOW THAT GIVES US MONEY BACK... WE MADE IT HAPPEN FOR DIS SHOW JUST PASSED AND WE DIDN'T GET NOT EVEN A DA $40 WE PAID 2 REGISTER... YA'LL KNOW MONEY IS TIGHT NOW THEN B4....LOL BUT DA SHOW WAS OFF DA CHAIN ATLEAST.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Jan 26 2009, 06:04 AM~12816196
> *THIS 64 IS FOR SALE ANYONE INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME
> 
> 
> ...



DAM HOMIE. :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: GOOD LUCK ON DA SALE BITCH IS HARD!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Dont forget Spring Break Nationals in Daytona.. I believe its the first weekend in March.. Try to find a hotel out there for under $200 right now.. Its insane


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

PHILL did you take any pics ??????


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Of course man..

Ran through two 8GB Cards and a 4GB


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHULOW i was waiting on you all day fool you never showed up.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Crazy. figured i would have met a ton of you guys off here.. I only saw Oscar.. and the Majestics guys.. You guys arent too friendly lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Jan 26 2009, 10:23 AM~12816896
> *:wave: 93brougham :wave:
> *


:wave: I seen it now that u posted where's my BROTHER


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

it was a good show and 2my majestics boys you guys had that show on lock next time my car will be there whit the big M


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my daughter next to BIG RED 










tony's daughter


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

it was a good show and 2my majestics boys you guys had that show on lock next time my car will be there whit the big *M*


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 26 2009, 11:49 AM~12817025
> *:wave: I seen it now that u posted where's my BROTHER
> *


working!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2009, 09:45 AM~12816993
> *CHULOW i was waiting on you all day fool you never showed up.....
> *



X2


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Jan 26 2009, 10:59 AM~12817098
> *working!
> *


Yea same here :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

THE CAR SHOW WAS OFF DA CHAIN!!! BUT I NOTICED ALOT OF THE CARS HAD 'FOR SALE' SIGNS??? WATS UP WITH THAT????


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

THESE ARE SOME OF MY FAV RIDES............ LOOKING WETTT :0 , & CLEAN ASS FUCK.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

ONE MORE...LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

PEACE YA'LL. GOTTA GO 2 MA BITCH ASS JOB   

ENJOY THE PICS!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2nd place 70s mid-size lowrider :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

INKSTINCT003,
congrats on the trophy we got 1 for the wagon to


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

my truck getting pinstriped at the show...










2nd Place Mild Mini Truck


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

1st....Congratulations 2 all car clubs & their members who who something....U all deserve it 4 workin so hard on Ur rides!!! 












































Thanx 2 all of my members who were able 2 make it 2 da car show even if U felt Ur ride was not ready...and Naples members 4 coming all da way over here....4 all of Ur hard work & 4 da club CONGRATS on WINNING BEST CAR CLUB!!!! STRAIGHT PIMPIN!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE NEXT BIG EVENT I THINK ITS GOING TO BE OUR PICNIC IN JUNE MORE INFO TO COME STAY TUNE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jan 26 2009, 09:56 AM~12816784
> *WE NEEDED A SHOW LIKE DAT TO COME ALONG CUZ DE PINGA!!!!</span>*
> 
> 
> ...



1ST PLACE and you still want to sell DE PINGA :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

hey does any one know if they are gonna do a show down in tampa this year.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 26 2009, 11:06 AM~12817488
> *2nd place 70s mid-size lowrider :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 26 2009, 01:39 PM~12818162
> *hey does any one know if they are gonna do a show down in tampa this year.
> *


 as in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ?? 
no they ain't only 4 shows this year from LRM. all them are in the westcoast,


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, *Boulevard305, Fleetwood 305*, CadillacNick, 1-sik-8
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 25 2009, 10:33 PM~12812978
> *Hey Guys...
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone for coming out to our show and supporting us.
> ...


IT WAS A GOOD SHOW GLAD TO SEE BIG RIMS CHILLING LOWRIDERS CHILLING 

ONLY THING THAT SUCKS WAS THE JUDGEING BUT OVER ALL GOOD SHOW 
:thumbsup: 

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 12:13 AM~12814203
> *64 Inches
> 
> Big Props to Freddy n everyone at Bowtie South....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

CONGRAT 2 ALL MY STRAIGHT PIMPIN BOYS DAT WON N 4 TAKEN BEST CAR CLUB N ALSO 2 ALL YALL BOYS DAT WON AN AWARD


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hopefully DANNY can take over the east coast with his car shows......

:thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2009, 10:54 AM~12817063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats to all the winners and props to all the clubs that made it out there it was real nice to see alot of lowriders chilling and big rim riders aslo chillin :thumbsup: hopefully danny does keep doing shows like this so it could keep getting bigger and bigger and to show them that lowrider life style is still strong in florida uffin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 26 2009, 12:15 PM~12818519
> *hopefully DANNY can take over the east coast with his car shows......
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


x1000000000


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 26 2009, 12:06 PM~12817488
> *2nd place 70s mid-size lowrider :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS HOME BOY


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Jan 25 2009, 11:13 PM~12813458
> *i seen this dude tonight looking like some1 smashed in his driver side.. suks dude
> *


I dont think so, you probably were seeing things, last I checked its still in the garage looking wet as usual.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003

Congrats Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe97_@Jan 26 2009, 12:40 PM~12818743
> *I dont think so, you probably were seeing things, last I checked its still in the garage looking wet as usual.
> *


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Great show!!! 
Big ups to all those who showed and hopped! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

good show yesterday... congrats to everyone that took home a trophy!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> THANX HOMIE... YA'LL BOYS WAS OFF DA CHAIN FOOL....
> 
> Thank You


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2009, 08:54 AM~12817063
> *my daughter next to BIG RED
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC WITH UR GITS


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

STEVE WUS POPPIN BRA :biggrin:  
FUCQH8RS, Still Hated, Euro2low, IN YA MOUF


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, Still Hated, Euro2low, IN YA MOUF BOWTIE SOUTH

FREDDY WUS POPPIN MC DID ITS THANG YESTERDAY


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2009, 02:13 PM~12819018
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Not my style, but no one can deny that this paint is clean!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 26 2009, 02:18 PM~12819545
> *STEVE WUS POPPIN BRA :biggrin:
> FUCQH8RS, Still Hated, Euro2low, IN YA MOUF
> *


Shit....getting ready to go to work....


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 26 2009, 11:18 AM~12817580
> *my truck getting pinstriped at the show...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 12:13 AM~12814203
> *64 Inches
> 
> Big Props to Freddy n everyone at Bowtie South....
> ...


   single or double?


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: swanginbigbodies, the_Punisher, 2-Face '64, Blanco_Londres, R.O CUTTY, LOWinFLA, 305KingCadillac, SWITCHITTER
que onda homie!! :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 26 2009, 08:52 AM~12816286
> *:0  :biggrin:  :nono:  Edwin is from from o.town. Im from miami TRUST me u'll have to see me first!
> *


We'll see. You better come correct!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 03:53 PM~12820293
> *We'll see. You better come correct!
> *



i better come correct?? ive built 2 gbodys well known down here ive yet 2 see anything uve build so dont worry homeboy trust me im coming correct and coming for u


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 26 2009, 06:56 PM~12820310
> *i better come correct?? ive built 2 gbodys well known down here ive yet 2 see anything uve build so dont worry homeboy trust me im coming correct and coming for u
> *


Why are you coming for me? Is it because you want to paint your car the same as mine? Im noone bro..... :biggrin: You just do you


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 03:59 PM~12820333
> *Why are you coming for me? Is it because you want to paint your car the same as mine? Im noone bro.....  :biggrin: You just do you
> *



naw bro i was goin lime green. way different then what u posted,pastel lime with black patterns....... :barf: not goin that color no more. goin a different route. and im coming for u cuz uve had something 2 say since before i even got this car in my hands. and trust me i always do me


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 26 2009, 07:04 PM~12820370
> *naw bro i was goin lime green. way different then what u posted,pastel lime with black patterns....... :barf: not goin that color no more. goin a different  route. and im coming for u cuz uve had something 2 say since before i even got this car in my hands. and trust me i always do me
> *


:roflmao: Are your feelings still hurt since I told Chaz not to trade you the car? Come on man get over it. You'll be alright.  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Besides homeboy...... find me one post where I have said something negative about somebodys car. Dont worry ill wait.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 04:07 PM~12820392
> *:roflmao: Are your feelings still hurt since I told Chaz not to trade you the car? Come on man get over it. You'll be alright.    :biggrin:
> *



its not my feelings hurt . but real ni99az dont get into OTHER ni99az deals and business. im done talkin with u. like i said before the car is coming


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 26 2009, 07:11 PM~12820440
> *its not my feelings hurt . but real ni99az dont get into OTHER ni99az deals and business. im done talkin with u. like i said before  the car is coming
> *


***** listen here. Dont try and question a mans manhood homeboy. Chaz asked me if he should trade his 63 impala for your monte. I said I wouldnt do because how is the president going to have a monte when one of his members has a 61. Come on fool. You dont know me so dont question if i am a real *****. Dont worry.... we will let the cars do the talking.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

CONJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 07:19 PM~12820508
> *CONJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!
> *


Wassup ******? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 04:15 PM~12820461
> ****** listen here. Dont try and question a mans manhood homeboy. Chaz asked me if he should trade his 63 impala for your monte. I said I wouldnt do because how is the president going to have a monte when one of his members has a 61. Come on fool. You dont know me so dont question if i am a real *****. Dont worry.... we will let the cars do the talking.
> *


just like U DONT KNOW ME FOR SHIT! either way u dont get into other ni99az deals. like u say let the cars do the talking. see u, june 28 at our picnic. we'll let evryone decide then


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Jan 26 2009, 05:17 PM~12819988
> *    single or double?
> *


double


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 07:20 PM~12820518
> *Wassup ******? :wave: :biggrin:
> *



chillin homie...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 26 2009, 07:22 PM~12820542
> *just like U DONT KNOW ME FOR SHIT! either way u dont get into other ni99az deals. like u say  let the cars do the talking. see u, june 28 at our picnic. we'll let evryone decide then
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

got this a couple months back. its an 81 malibu with a 305, full msd ingition, holley carb and intake, edelbrock manifold, headers, full exhaust with dumps, racing stall torque converter, B&M ratchet shifter, and Audi leather seats.. want to sell or trade the rims for all chrome 13s, and hydraulic parts. the rims are 20 inch all gold DAYTONS.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 07:24 PM~12820552
> *chillin homie...
> *


Hows the fam?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

cant we all just get along, fuck... everyday it's someone new...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

everybodies good... cant complain... hows your fam? the twins?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 07:26 PM~12820569
> *cant we all just get along, fuck... everyday it's someone new...
> *


This is the reason I dont like posting in Miami Fest. Everyone wants to fight and get mad at petty shit. It is what it is bro.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 07:27 PM~12820584
> *everybodies good... cant complain... hows your fam? the twins?
> *


The fam is good. The twins will be here next thursday on the 5th. So after that its on. Yo when you gonna come thru? Im gonna need some help lifting the body off the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 04:26 PM~12820569
> *cant we all just get along, fuck... everyday it's someone new...
> *


damn u aint lyin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: CADILLAC D, projectmia, lo4lyf, 96' lincoln, MAAANDO, JohnnyBoy, lac life, 06hemiram, 81_Monte_Pimpin, 83delta88, swanginbigbodies, Rollin DoN DeViLLe,* DRòN*

WUZUP ***** :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 07:29 PM~12820601
> *The fam is good. The twins will be here next thursday on the 5th. So after that its on. Yo when you gonna come thru? Im gonna need some help lifting the body off the frame.  :biggrin:
> *



damn homie, good luck..enjoy your freedom now ahha... soon bro im almost done doing the shit i need to get legal...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jan 26 2009, 07:35 PM~12820651
> *damn homie, good luck..enjoy your freedom now ahha... soon bro im almost done doing the shit i need to get legal...
> *


Yeah im tryin.... :biggrin: You still having problems with that?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

yea some more shit came up from years ago so you know how that is....


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

>


[/quote]


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

THE JUDGEING SUCKS :banghead:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:rofl: hno:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 26 2009, 05:48 PM~12821372
> *THE JUDGEING SUCKS :banghead:
> *


SURE DID but still got 2nd place 60s DONK :uh: radical......


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Euro2low post your pic.s


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 26 2009, 06:34 PM~12820650
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: CADILLAC D, projectmia, lo4lyf, 96' lincoln, MAAANDO, JohnnyBoy, lac life, 06hemiram, 81_Monte_Pimpin, 83delta88, swanginbigbodies, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, DRòN
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

>


[/quote]
damn i never noticed how tall Pablo Mikes was. 



:roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 26 2009, 07:56 PM~12821435
> *SURE DID but still got 2nd place 60s DONK  :uh:  radical......
> *


it was cool meeting you steven, congrats on the win, even if the judging of the classes were all messed up, we're sure you still would of placed.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

dat shit was hilarous how he gave a shot out to his girl :roflmao: that ***** had me rollin..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i took very few pics. wasnt in the mood.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 26 2009, 08:22 PM~12821699
> *dat shit was hilarous how he gave a shot out to his girl :roflmao: that ***** had me rollin..
> *


lol foreal, that took balls. im sure no1 would of done that lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 26 2009, 08:06 PM~12821528
> *Euro2low post your pic.s
> *



You know the rules homie.. If im submitting the photos to the magazine i cant post them in here..

I'm sure i'll leak some stuff soon.. just finished editing them today


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 26 2009, 08:25 PM~12821734
> *lol foreal, that took balls. im sure no1 would of done that lol
> *


x 2


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

and that Pablo Mikes shit had me rolling too.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 26 2009, 06:22 PM~12821706
> *i took very few pics. wasnt in the mood.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Love it .... Do you have any more of the 59


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 26 2009, 06:21 PM~12821689
> *it was cool meeting you steven, congrats on the win, even if the judging of the classes were all messed up, we're sure you still would of placed.
> *


nice meeting you too. Yea happy at least i got placedd


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 26 2009, 06:22 PM~12821706
> *i took very few pics. wasnt in the mood.
> 
> 
> ...


NOT FOND OF 4 DOORS, BUT THIS ONE IS HOT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 26 2009, 06:29 PM~12821774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cleanest engine ever....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: 96' lincoln, Euro2low, 954NIGGA, *Hellraizer*, HIT EM UP, peacekeeper, 59IMPALAon24s, LIQUIDLINES, GuCCidOuTChEvY, DRòN, 81_Monte_Pimpin, davidl, Hialeah56
:nicoderm:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 26 2009, 08:32 PM~12821796
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Love it .... Do you have any more of the 59
> *


these are the only two. and a close up the paint for erick.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks love the pics


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

yo steven trunk is looking serious dawg....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 26 2009, 07:00 PM~12822092
> *yo steven trunk is looking serious dawg....
> *


 :biggrin: 
and thats the start gotta glass the whole trunk lidd


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NICE.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 26 2009, 08:31 PM~12821789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 26 2009, 09:57 PM~12822057
> *these are the only two. and a close up the paint for eric.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:26 AM~12817645
> *1st....Congratulations 2 all car clubs & their members who who something....U all deserve it 4 workin so hard on Ur rides!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ITS KIMBO-DOGG KNOCKIN ****** LEFT N RIGHT LOL


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 26 2009, 07:11 PM~12822212
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


we did it.... everything in like 3 days lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 26 2009, 09:44 PM~12821900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know who the girl on the left is?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 26 2009, 08:22 PM~12821699
> *dat shit was hilarous how he gave a shot out to his girl :roflmao: that ***** had me rollin..
> *


THATS WHAT A REAL MAN DOES THAT LOVES HIS LADY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good pics DRON


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 26 2009, 07:22 PM~12820542
> *just like U DONT KNOW ME FOR SHIT! either way u dont get into other ni99az deals. like u say  let the cars do the talking. see u, june 28 at our picnic. we'll let evryone decide then
> *


OOOH.... hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 26 2009, 03:00 PM~12818370
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW GLAD TO SEE BIG RIMS CHILLING LOWRIDERS CHILLING
> 
> ONLY THING THAT SUCKS WAS THE JUDGEING BUT OVER ALL GOOD SHOW
> ...




COULDNT OF SAID IT BETTA!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

does any one no when the show is at the hard rock??


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR MORE INFO ON THE MAJESTICS MIA PICNIC COMING IN JUNE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 26 2009, 10:02 PM~12822798
> *BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR MORE INFO ON THE MAJESTICS MIA PICNIC COMING IN JUNE
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 26 2009, 11:40 AM~12818171
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: nice dre


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

the next show i know about is this one


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 26 2009, 06:31 PM~12821789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 26 2009, 05:25 PM~12820558
> *got this a couple months back. its an 81 malibu with a 305, full msd ingition, holley carb and intake, edelbrock manifold, headers, full exhaust with dumps, racing stall torque converter, B&M ratchet shifter, and Audi leather seats.. want to sell or trade the rims for all chrome 13s, and hydraulic parts. the rims are 20 inch all gold DAYTONS.
> 
> 
> ...


I see potential here. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 06:15 PM~12820461
> ****** listen here. Dont try and question a mans manhood homeboy. Chaz asked me if he should trade his 63 impala for your monte. I said I wouldnt do because how is the president going to have a monte when one of his members has a 61. Come on fool. You dont know me so dont question if i am a real *****. Dont worry.... we will let the cars do the talking.
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME HOMIE..........I COULD CARELESS WHAT PEOPLE THINK................I DO THIS FOR THE LUV OF LOWRIDING NOT TO IMPRESS OTHER PEOPLE............  

FROM THE LOOKS OF IT....U GOT 5 MONTHS OF "ACT RIGHT" DO UR THING BIG DAWG


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, CALVIN, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, CADILLAC D

OYE GO 2 SLEEP.....







































K BOLA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 27 2009, 12:46 AM~12825140
> *MISTER ED, CALVIN, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, CADILLAC D
> 
> OYE GO 2 SLEEP.....
> ...



:biggrin: CHILLEN HOMIE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 27 2009, 12:46 AM~12825140
> *MISTER ED, CALVIN, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, CADILLAC D
> 
> OYE GO 2 SLEEP.....
> ...



CHILLEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 27 2009, 12:28 AM~12824017
> *DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME HOMIE..........I COULD CARELESS WHAT PEOPLE THINK................I DO THIS FOR THE LUV OF LOWRIDING NOT TO IMPRESS OTHER PEOPLE............
> 
> FROM THE LOOKS OF IT....U GOT 5 MONTHS OF "ACT RIGHT" DO UR THING BIG DAWG
> *


:yes:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 27 2009, 06:09 AM~12826873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good to meet you at da show homie car is super clean keep doin what it do shes nice


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 27 2009, 09:11 AM~12826877
> *good to meet you at da show homie car is super clean keep doin what it do shes nice
> *


thanks dawg..appreciate the love...same bout meetin u and steve...good people


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 27 2009, 06:09 AM~12826873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this LS is CLEAN!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 27 2009, 09:22 AM~12826917
> *this  LS is CLEAN!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 27 2009, 06:22 AM~12826917
> *this  LS is CLEAN!
> *


x2 good job frank


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2009, 10:39 PM~12822525
> *good pics DRON
> *


*X2   *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 07:08 AM~12827090
> *X2
> *


LOOK WHO IT IS.......... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2009, 10:09 AM~12827097
> *LOOK WHO IT IS..........  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WADDDAAAHHH!!!!

yo i need to hollah at you, i need some parts for the caddy.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 07:12 AM~12827110
> *WADDDAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> yo i need to hollah at you, i need some parts for the caddy.
> *


LET ME KNOW , BIG BODY PARTS ARE GETTING REALLY HARD TO FIND THO.....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2009, 10:14 AM~12827120
> *LET ME KNOW , BIG BODY PARTS ARE GETTING REALLY HARD TO FIND THO.....
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

this weekend!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

last time up for sale 1990 4 door box chevy 
all 4 corners and under doors plated , upper and lower arms done 
rear lowers boxed , prohopper adjustables upper trailing arms , 
heavy rack in the trunk for 3 pumps 6 batterys 
car is orange flake but does need some body work and repaint . 
5.7 350 4 bolt main with tbi , and a new 700r4 trans less than 20 miles on trans 
pager alarm only asking $1000 need to move it from where it's at and i have no place to put . need gone by the end of the week if not it's going the the scrap/junk yard . 

Hit me up (954) 245-8996 
Miguel


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2009, 08:15 AM~12827398
> *
> *


i told that stupid fuckin cop to open the door 20 minutes before the fire dep. showed up. I told his ass 3 to 4 times that its a 68 and theres no CABIN PRESSURE for a fuckin backdraft if u were to open the door. but yeah dat shit was stupid how it started from a bad ground cable. end of the day it wasnt his fault it was the man who put in the a/c not gunna mention any names...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 27 2009, 10:54 AM~12827707
> *i told that stupid fuckin cop to open the door 20 minutes before the fire dep. showed up. I told his ass 3 to 4 times that its a 68 and theres no CABIN PRESSURE for a fuckin backdraft if u were to open the door. but yeah dat shit was stupid how it started from a bad ground cable. end of the day it wasnt his fault it was the man who put in the a/c not gunna mention any names...
> *



look at it this way it was a good thing they did not open the door cuz a fire needs air to breath by opening the door would of cause the fire to get bigger and maybe the whole car would of burned down . they know what they are doing


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 27 2009, 01:46 PM~12828701
> *look at it this way it was a good thing they did not open the door cuz a fire needs air to breath by opening the door would of cause the fire to get bigger and maybe the whole car would of burned down . they know what they are doing
> *


agreed, but if it was the trunk then its a fail.... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 27 2009, 10:46 AM~12828701
> *look at it this way it was a good thing they did not open the door cuz a fire needs air to breath by opening the door would of cause the fire to get bigger and maybe the whole car would of burned down . they know what they are doing
> *


THIS IS VERY TRUE  INTRODUCING OXYGEN TO A SMOLDERING FIRE CAN CAUSE A SMALL FIRE TO BECOME A FLASH OVER IN LESS THAN 1 MINUTE AND ITS NOT A PRETTY
SITE SO, FOR HIS SAFETY AS WELL AS OTHER FIREMAN AND THE SPECTATORS
IT WAS THE BEST CHOICE AT THAT MOMENT.  I ONLY KNOW BECAUSE I AM A STATE CERTIFIED FIREFIGHTER/MONROE COUNTY /STATION 22  :biggrin:
SORRY BOUT THE CAR IM GLAD IT DIDNT FULLY ENGULF THAT WOULD HAVE SUCKED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

a few more...... :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 


















































nice trunks.... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 27 2009, 11:04 AM~12828857
> *a few more......  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE INTERIOR


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 27 2009, 12:13 PM~12828924
> *NICE INTERIOR
> *


thnaks homie both trunks built done n interiors done in 3 wks thanks for the love :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 27 2009, 12:04 PM~12828857
> *a few more......  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


thnkas ED for the post of the pics


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*TTT

*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys.. Just wanted you all to know..

Just got the coverage from the the show this weekend approved by Lowrider 

I'll let you guys know when its coming out.. but congrats to the lowrider guys =D


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 27 2009, 01:31 PM~12829088
> *Hey guys.. Just wanted you all to know..
> 
> Just got the coverage from the the show this weekend approved by Lowrider
> ...



WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THE PICNIC FROM LAST YEAR THAT THEY SAID YES TO AND STILL NOTHING PUT THE POWER BEHIND IT PHIL I KNOW YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Its in the Queue as they say.. no worries.. but you cant be anxious in this industry.. it will happen..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WELL THATS COOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

HOW MANY PEOPLE REMEBER THIS AIR BRUSH PAINTING 









I THINK I FOUND THE GIRL THEY TRIED TO PAINT 










IT HAS TO BE HER IF NOT ITS REAL CLOSE TO IT 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 27 2009, 02:07 PM~12829396
> *HOW MANY PEOPLE REMEBER THIS AIR BRUSH PAINTING
> 
> 
> ...



pick a number from 1-10 ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 11:28 AM~12829066
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT'S HOTT 










THAT BOY CHULOW IS OFF THE CHAIN......


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 11:28 AM~12829066
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

FROM THE LOOKS OF THOSE PICS THERE WAS ALOT OF NICE CARS AT THAT SHOW WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE WAY TO GO YOU GUYS


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 27 2009, 03:07 PM~12829396
> *HOW MANY PEOPLE REMEBER THIS AIR BRUSH PAINTING
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT DOES LOOK ALIKE THO THATS FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2009, 02:20 PM~12829532
> *DAMN THAT'S HOTT
> 
> 
> ...



WOW. . . . that's talent.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that 70's coupe from 25th street has a lot of potential :thumbsup:


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 23 2009, 06:52 PM~12796698
> *NO good offers. Might as well keep it and build it back. Going to paintshop soon so decided to begin putting him back together.
> 
> 
> ...


how much u want for it i remmber this one this was at my cuzin house for a min and i mean batman house with no frame or anything how much homie pm me


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

STILL IN THE WORKS OUR PAGE 
www.myspace.com/majestics_mia


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 01:28 PM~12829066
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2009, 11:28 AM~12829066
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 26 2009, 10:20 PM~12823903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BIG UPS 2 25 STREET RIDERS NICE CLEAN CAR FRIST TIME SEEIN THOSE CAR IN PERSON AN BIG UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDER OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 27 2009, 11:55 AM~12828773
> *THIS IS VERY TRUE   INTRODUCING OXYGEN TO A SMOLDERING FIRE CAN CAUSE A SMALL FIRE TO BECOME A FLASH OVER IN LESS THAN  1 MINUTE AND ITS NOT A PRETTY
> SITE SO, FOR HIS SAFETY AS WELL AS OTHER FIREMAN AND THE SPECTATORS
> IT WAS THE BEST CHOICE AT THAT MOMENT.  I ONLY KNOW BECAUSE I AM A STATE CERTIFIED FIREFIGHTER/MONROE COUNTY /STATION 22   :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 27 2009, 07:09 AM~12826873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*I'M GLAD MYSTIC STYLES IS BACK IN DA GAME HOMIE... TIGHT WORK AND CONGRATS ON YA'LL WIN.... MONTE'S LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE...*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Jan 27 2009, 04:01 PM~12830607
> *BIG UPS 2 25 STREET RIDERS NICE CLEAN CAR FRIST TIME SEEIN THOSE CAR IN PERSON AN BIG UP TO ALL THE LOWRIDER OUT THERE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

martian that fleet is sumthin serious homie..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the love homies, my work is for my gente!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone know of someone who can get concrete? I need to throw a slab on the side of my house and the cheapest i found was $550 for 6yds. if anyone knows of someone please let me know. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys.. quick question.. I'm doing photo captions.. whats the dudes name with the Instinct Tattoo Monte.. silver.. and what club is he in?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 27 2009, 02:40 PM~12831048
> *Hey guys.. quick question.. I'm doing photo captions.. whats the dudes name with the Instinct Tattoo Monte.. silver.. and what club is he in?
> *


andre. and bringing PRESIDENTIAL c.c back :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Appreciate it..

I had Oscar close your passanger door.. for my photo =D


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 27 2009, 03:00 PM~12831193
> *Appreciate it..
> 
> I had Oscar close your passanger door.. for my photo =D
> *


i was wondering whos fingerprints were those.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 27 2009, 02:29 PM~12830230
> *that 70's coupe from 25th street has a lot of potential :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie got more in the works this yr lil by lil it will be done


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, Chulow, Hellraizer :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 27 2009, 03:43 PM~12831645
> *INKSTINCT003, Chulow, Hellraizer :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 27 2009, 06:43 PM~12831645
> *INKSTINCT003, Chulow, Hellraizer :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeremy.. I took a better shot for your Avatar.. send me your email and i'll mail it to you


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2009, 09:15 AM~12827398
> *
> *


this is why my shit is getting one or two of these


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

IT WAS REAL SAD AND FUCKED UP THAT IN THE SHOW I COULDNT EVEN COMPETE IN MY OWN CLASS 80'S MIDSIZE SO THEY WENT OFF AND STOOK ME WITH THE DONKS NEVER NEW MY CAR WAS A DONK BUT FUCK IT STILL PLACED FIRST ,BUT I WOULD HONESTLY WOULD LIKE TO NO Y THEY DID THAT ?????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 27 2009, 06:17 PM~12832048
> *IT WAS REAL SAD AND FUCKED UP THAT IN THE SHOW I COULDNT EVEN COMPETE IN MY OWN CLASS 80'S MIDSIZE SO THEY WENT OFF AND STOOK ME WITH THE DONKS NEVER NEW MY CAR WAS A DONK BUT FUCK IT STILL PLACED  FIRST ,BUT I WOULD HONESTLY WOULD LIKE TO NO Y THEY DID THAT ?????
> 
> 
> ...



THATS CRAZY


www.myspace.com/majestics_mia


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

also ive been to a million shows and never seen someone get a fucking tie for a class :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN LaCrosse (Jun 11, 2007)

i know ima bit late but just wanted to congratulate everybody that won at the show!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 27 2009, 06:41 PM~12832364
> *also ive been to a million shows and never seen someone get a fucking tie for a class :uh:
> *



LOL SO TRUE I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE LOL


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 27 2009, 03:46 PM~12831678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i emailed the people from down tyme this what i got

i asked is this the first show 
and how many rides did they think was coming 
and what kinda show it is

this what i got

the show is open to any type of cars.....the park is a large area ( they have boat shows there every yr)...this is the 1st we've had this show & with the buzz on the net we're expectin somewhere around 150 rides...We've thrown a different show in the same area that went on for 4 yrs. the show topped out at 250ish rides.....

there is no prize money .....its a Top 25 & best of's show.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

dont know how many of you are from the old school here in miami as far as tattoos..... 

but back in the days on 119 by coco's was a place call

TATTOOS IN THE HOOD. 
MY MAN AND FRIEND PAST AWAY THIS WEEKEND..
APPARENT SUICIDE. HE LEAVES THREE KIDS. 








ROB AND SHAQ








ROB AND NE-YO








ROB AND AALIYAH R.I.P. BABY GIRL.

HE'S DONE MANY MORE ARTIST

HE WILL BE MISSED.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 01:53 AM~12833846
> *dont know how many of you are from the old school here in miami as far as tattoos.....
> 
> but back in the days on 119 by coco's was a place call
> ...


Rob G ? WTF ? thats some crazy shit boy, i'm from lakeside that ***** did a whole bunch of my dogs shits


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HE DID ALOT OF PEOPLE WHEN HE HAD HIS SHOP HERE......


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 02:24 AM~12834123
> *HE DID ALOT OF PEOPLE WHEN HE HAD HIS SHOP HERE......
> *


Last i heard he moved to orlando and used to come down every so often and did my brother in laws tats and shit
shits crazy tho


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

r.i.p. rob g ill be heading to orlando for his funeral :angel:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 28 2009, 02:48 AM~12834239
> *r.i.p. rob g ill be heading to orlando for his funeral :angel:
> *



VIEWING IS THURSDAY AND FUNERAL FRIDAY


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

MIAMI'S HOTTEST CARS & BIKES OUT ON THE STREETS IN FRONT OF MISS SAIGON ON US1 & 95TH, BY DADELAND WHERE HOOLIGANS WAS

GREAT FOOD AND NO COPS

COME OUT & SHOW YOUR CAR OR BIKE OFF!

UNDER $10 DINNER SPECIALS

BEER BUCKET SPECIALS














CHRIS CARRILLO
MOBILE: 305-303-6751
EMAIL: [email protected]
AOL .. BIGLIPMAGICSTICK


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

anybody got any regal parts....this happened on the way home from the show... some asshole ran the red and ....if you got any parts pm me


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jan 28 2009, 10:42 AM~12835067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

R.i.P ROB G wish i can make it to the funeral


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Jan 27 2009, 08:25 AM~12827482
> *last time up for sale 1990 4 door box chevy
> all 4 corners and under doors plated , upper and lower arms done
> rear lowers boxed , prohopper adjustables upper trailing arms ,
> ...


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus good every body just wanted to conngrat everyone that got something at the show peace


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

As some of you may have heard on the news the Serrano Family lost all of their 3 children Amber (4), Esmeralda (7), and Hector (10), when their car was rear-ended by a man with a lengthy driving record and a DUI. Their father was dropping off their mother at work (JMH) Sunday morning. The funeral costs to bury the children are $30,000 which the family doesn't have. 
If you would like to contribute to their fund, please drop off your donation at any one of the following locations listed below. I know times are rough but I know we can all give a little something to this family in need.

Thank you!

Anyone donating by Credit card or Check may go online to WWW.JMF.ORG



Jackson Memorial Foundation - Serrano Family Fund - 279, 901 

· Community Bank Branches under the Serrano Family Funeral Fund 

· Fire Station 34 in Cutler Bay - US1 & S.W. 211 ST 

· Power 96 Studios - 20295 N.W. 2nd Avenue
Suite 300
Miami, FL 33169 

or you can mail donations to the church to:

St Martin de Porres Catholic Church 
14881 S. W. 288th St. 
Leisure City, FL 33033
Phone: (305) 248-5355 Fax: (305) 245-3047


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 28 2009, 10:27 AM~12836389
> *As some of you may have heard on the news the Serrano Family lost all of their 3 children Amber (4), Esmeralda (7), and Hector (10), when their car was rear-ended by a man with a lengthy driving record and a DUI. Their father was dropping off their mother at work (JMH) Sunday morning. The funeral costs to bury the children are $30,000 which the family doesn't have.
> If you would like to contribute to their fund, please drop off your donation at any one of the following locations listed below.  I know times are rough but I know we can all give a little something to this family in need.
> 
> ...


yea it is a tragic lost for this family they are good personal freinds of my moms and they are going threw alot and any lil bit helps them out thanks :angel:

thanks for posting it up danny305 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

_*HANGOUT TONIGHT @ TACOBELL ON 49TH STREET *_


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 28 2009, 01:09 PM~12836845
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT @ TACOBELL ON 49TH STREET
> *


What happen with the tattoo shop. If we start the night at tacobell we'll be getting kicked out quick.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2009, 07:18 AM~12834981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man some ****** jus need to have their driver license revoked
 :biggrin: if i can help ill pm ya pimp


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jan 28 2009, 12:51 PM~12836639
> *yea it is a tragic lost for this family they are good personal freinds of my moms and they are going threw alot and any lil bit helps them out thanks  :angel:
> 
> thanks for posting it up danny305
> ...


I DON'T WISH THAT ON NO ONE THAT REAL SUCKS, I MEAN AS HARD AS IT IS A LITTLE SOMETHING WILL HELP 
UR WELCOME LALO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 28 2009, 11:09 AM~12836845
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT @ TACOBELL ON 49TH STREET
> *


????????????????????????????????


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 28 2009, 12:01 PM~12837427
> *????????????????????????????????
> *


what i what to got to the shop dre is like home ***** let me ride


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 28 2009, 01:07 PM~12837965
> *what i what to got to the shop dre is like home ***** let me ride
> *


i want sorry


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 27 2009, 02:57 PM~12831175
> *andre. and bringing PRESIDENTIAL c.c back  :biggrin:
> *


bringing PRESIDENTIAL c.c back nice dre photo shot on its way homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 28 2009, 01:16 PM~12838049
> *bringing PRESIDENTIAL c.c back  nice dre photo shot on its way homie
> *


 :biggrin: . oye i called you monday and you didnt answer.i wanna go see the regal


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

I posted some of the pics I took at the show in a "shows & events" in a section called "Most Recent Shows & Events Car Show Pics "


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

80s Monte Carlo Bucket Seats $15o Firm or Trade For Monte Carlo SS Trunk
no rips that i saw, will double check when i get home


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jan 28 2009, 04:18 PM~12838717
> *80s Monte Carlo Bucket Seats $15o Firm or Trade For Monte Carlo SS Trunk
> no rips that i saw, will double check when i get home
> 
> ...


lol at regal door panels in monte jk :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 28 2009, 03:48 AM~12834239
> *r.i.p. rob g ill be heading to orlando for his funeral :angel:
> *


He was a real koo Homie....Every time i went to Orlando I got a piece done by him.
To bad the world lost a good *HOMIE*, My prayers go out to his *FAMILY* :angel:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 28 2009, 01:27 PM~12836389
> *As some of you may have heard on the news the Serrano Family lost all of their 3 children Amber (4), Esmeralda (7), and Hector (10), when their car was rear-ended by a man with a lengthy driving record and a DUI. Their father was dropping off their mother at work (JMH) Sunday morning. The funeral costs to bury the children are $30,000 which the family doesn't have.
> If you would like to contribute to their fund, please drop off your donation at any one of the following locations listed below.  I know times are rough but I know we can all give a little something to this family in need.
> 
> ...


I'm already workin on that dawg...sent out a few text messages last night and this mornin. got a few hundred already and gettin more this friday(payday). I'll be droppin off the $$$ sometime this weekend on behalf of MYSTIK STYLES and friends. 

Like danny said times are hard but believe it or not even a doolar helps....it adds up in the end ...BELIEVE ME!!!

So I send out a lil challange to the C.C. presidents to collect as much as u can and donate it to this family. As a father of 3 myself this story hit home and I cant even imagine a tragidy like this happening to my family.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jan 27 2009, 10:07 AM~12827087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who tied???


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*looking to buy 13's lmk!!*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, 86fleet, *jefe de jefes*, Liljohn305
:wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 28 2009, 01:09 PM~12836845
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT @ TACOBELL ON 49TH STREET
> *


  SEE YA THERE BRO


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003

hangout tonight ???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jan 28 2009, 05:21 PM~12840558
> *INKSTINCT003
> 
> hangout tonight ???
> ...


OFCOURSE. THE BAD THING IS I WONT BE HERE CAUSE IS MY WIFES BIRTHDAY. ON A WEDNESDAY :angry: QUE DESCARADA!!!!!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

ight homie...tell her Happy BDay...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 28 2009, 04:28 PM~12839449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn niggga bringing it back old school


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2009, 09:18 AM~12834981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got a clean regal (body only) for sale 300$


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 28 2009, 07:13 PM~12840499
> * SEE YA THERE BRO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

WHERE IS THE HANG OUT GOING TO BE AT THE TATTOO SHOP OR TACO BELL????


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.spoc.tv/tv-sketches/niggerette-video.aspx


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Jan 28 2009, 08:23 PM~12841205
> *WHERE IS THE HANG OUT GOING TO BE AT THE TATTOO SHOP OR TACO BELL????
> *



the tattoo shop fool !


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

since everyones showing what clubs are comming back mightist well lil s.i lol


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER

SAK PASE ?!?!?!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 28 2009, 05:28 PM~12839449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLD SKOOL 4 THAT ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*TATTO SHOP TONIGHT SORRY I THOGHT IT WAS TUESDAY NIGHT PPL :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 28 2009, 09:05 PM~12841674
> *TATTO SHOP TONIGHT SORRY I THOGHT IT WAS TUESDAY NIGHT PPL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



get yourself a calender fool !


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 27 2009, 01:29 PM~12830230
> *that 70's coupe from 25th street has a lot of potential :thumbsup:
> *


I heard uce miami was gone??shutdown!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: INKSTINCT003, kill-yo-self, HIT EM UP, cyclopes98, *96' lincoln*, ROLLIN LaCrosse


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Any-1 have any chrome tanks 4 sale....need 2.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jan 28 2009, 06:15 PM~12839890
> *He was a real koo Homie....Every time i went to Orlando I got a piece done by him.
> To bad the world lost a good HOMIE, My prayers go out to his FAMILY :angel:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

80's Monte Carlo gold centerlink. Pm me with offers.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jan 28 2009, 09:01 PM~12840968
> *Got a clean regal (body only) for sale 300$
> *


weres dat body at


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 28 2009, 06:44 PM~12841433
> *since everyones showing what clubs are  comming back mightist well  lil s.i lol
> 
> 
> ...


dale rust bucket loka :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Jan 27 2009, 10:25 AM~12827482
> *last time up for sale 1990 4 door box chevy
> all 4 corners and under doors plated , upper and lower arms done
> rear lowers boxed , prohopper adjustables upper trailing arms ,
> ...


here u go


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 29 2009, 12:13 AM~12844409
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetdesirez (Aug 15, 2008)

* CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!! 

We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!

COME OUT and FLAUNT YOUR RIDE at the only MIAMI HANGOUT for CUSTOM CARS and BIKES!!!! 
DON'T MISS OUT, THIS IS A GREAT EVENT!! 

Calendars will be SALE, so get them while they last!!!!!
HANGOUT STARTS at 7p.m. till close!!!!

CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO!!!

WWW.STREETDESIREZ.COM*


----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 28 2009, 10:27 AM~12836389
> *As some of you may have heard on the news the Serrano Family lost all of their 3 children Amber (4), Esmeralda (7), and Hector (10), when their car was rear-ended by a man with a lengthy driving record and a DUI. Their father was dropping off their mother at work (JMH) Sunday morning. The funeral costs to bury the children are $30,000 which the family doesn't have.
> If you would like to contribute to their fund, please drop off your donation at any one of the following locations listed below.  I know times are rough but I know we can all give a little something to this family in need.
> 
> ...


dam bro thats hurts a lot i fell for the family they live like two block away from me my prayers go out to them


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 28 2009, 04:25 PM~12840004
> *I'm already workin on that dawg...sent out a few text messages last night and this mornin. got a few hundred already and gettin more this friday(payday). I'll be droppin off the $$$ sometime this weekend on behalf of MYSTIK STYLES and friends.
> 
> Like danny said times are hard but believe it or not even a dollar helps....it adds up in the end ...BELIEVE ME!!!
> ...


My prayers go out to that family.:angel: . No parent should ever have to go thru this, its hard enough to have a sick child, but to lose the whole family, I dont know how the parents are going to deal with it.  I dont have much but Ive helped with what I can cause this is such a horrible tragedy. I also have three kids, so the story hits real close to home for me too.

Frank I wanted to thank you again for the support and the prayers that your family showed mine bro. I am truly grateful.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2009, 07:18 AM~12834981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats just plain fucked up.... :angry: Gaby's gotta be pissed......


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 28 2009, 10:13 PM~12844409
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

That Caprice has a running motor.. and you cant get $1000 for it?

damn George Bush really fucked up this country.. recession killing everyone


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## $SOUTHERN COMFORT$ (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

so how was the hangout lastnite?? alot of people showed up??


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 28 2009, 05:22 PM~12839378
> *lol at regal door panels in monte jk :biggrin:
> *


::cough:: hater ::cough::


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 29 2009, 10:53 AM~12847189
> *so how was the hangout lastnite?? alot of people showed up??
> *


 it was str8. not alot of people showed up. everyone was out like at 11:30.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 29 2009, 10:44 AM~12848445
> *it was str8. not alot of people showed up. everyone was out like at 11:30.
> *


FOR U


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

bear got to TB heated lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jan 28 2009, 06:06 PM~12840423
> *Jorge, Call Homeboyz </span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

danny wats there number i wanna see if they got a better price than o.g. wires


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Messing with Photo Shop Today was a slow day...lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

90 caddy left side bumper filler for sale , factory filler like new no cracks no tears . pm me if interested . 



















also for sale super clean back bumper for a 90 box chevy


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 04:25 PM~12850542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 05:25 PM~12850542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Low_Ski_13, *DOUBLE-O, Lowridergame305*, WhiteChocolate

:wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jan 29 2009, 03:08 PM~12850355
> *danny wats there number i wanna see if they got a better price than o.g. wires
> *


check your inbox PM


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 29 2009, 03:19 PM~12849775
> *bear got to TB heated lol
> *


and then he almost ate his taco without taking it out the wrapper. snatched it from my hand and all . im like dayum that ***** mad at the food too!


----------



## streetdesirez (Aug 15, 2008)

* CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!! 

We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!

COME OUT and FLAUNT YOUR RIDE at the only MIAMI HANGOUT for CUSTOM CARS and BIKES!!!! 
DON'T MISS OUT, THIS IS A GREAT EVENT!! 

Calendars will be SALE, so get them while they last!!!!!
HANGOUT STARTS at 7p.m. till close!!!!

CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO!!!

WWW.STREETDESIREZ.COM*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 29 2009, 05:43 PM~12850724
> *and then he almost ate his taco without taking it out the wrapper. snatched it from my hand and all . im like dayum that ***** mad at the food too!
> *


 :cheesy: u still selling "shit"  :biggrin: 

lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetdesirez_@Jan 29 2009, 02:45 PM~12850748
> * CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!!
> 
> We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!
> ...


ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 05:25 PM~12850542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OWNERS OF CADDY FLEETWOOD 93-96 Lowriders in miami and broward counties please PM ME*


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

2 Members: ~RoLl1NReGaL~, EXECUTION
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 29 2009, 04:48 PM~12850773
> *:cheesy: u still selling "shit"    :biggrin:
> 
> lol
> *


lol. yeah i got some " shit " for sale . wanna buy ? :cheesy:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 28 2009, 08:44 PM~12841433
> *since everyones showing what clubs are  comming back mightist well  lil s.i lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 28 2009, 11:36 PM~12843825
> *weres dat body at
> *


Plant City Fla. Pm me if interested


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 02:25 PM~12850542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   This is fuking nice!...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jan 29 2009, 07:33 PM~12852859
> *   This is fuking nice!...
> *


X2


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bBblue88olds, BIG DIRTY, hialeah305boyz, *Impressive_regal*

Amigo


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 29 2009, 01:49 PM~12850124
> *Jorge, Call Homeboyz
> 
> 
> ...


ill see wuz up....wanted something local..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 29 2009, 06:48 PM~12851884
> *lol. yeah i got some " shit " for sale . wanna buy ? :cheesy:
> *


I NEED A 7 FLIP TV/RADIO :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, *SWITCHITTER*, *COUPE DE BEAR
*

BEARR DONT LEAVE STAY ON IMMA SHOW U SOMETHING


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

introducing bear the looter


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

what a mission to photoshop his big ass head onto a smaller body and it still came out like crap but yall get the idea.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 04:25 PM~12850542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT LOOKS :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 29 2009, 09:20 PM~12854635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I WISH I KNEW HOW 2 PHOTOSHOP


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2009, 11:28 PM~12854759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I WISH I KNEW HOW 2 PHOTOSHOP
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

FUNNY HOW I FOUND U JORGE


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2009, 09:47 PM~12854997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2009, 11:47 PM~12854997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:| 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2009, 11:47 PM~12854997
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 29 2009, 11:47 PM~12854997
> *
> 
> 
> ...











id have to say he looks more like you .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FOR SALE OR TRADER
1986 CHEVY SILVERADO HAS A 305, FLOWMASTERS, B&M SHIFT KIT, AND A/C NOTHIN BIG PM IF YOU GOT ANY QUESTIONS
$3000


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FOR SALE OR TRADE
1980 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS BROUGHAM HAS 350 SMALL BLOCK WITH A/C, ALUMMINUM HEADS, COMP CAM, ROCKERS, MSD, POSI, ECT. HAS ABOUT $8000 JUST IN MOTOR ALONE I HAVE RECITES FOR IT ALL
PAINT AND INTERIOR ARE ORIGINAL 
PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS
$4000 OBO


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 30 2009, 01:42 AM~12855703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what i wanna know is why you got all these pictures of bear? you in love with this ***** or something? lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER+Jan 29 2009, 08:33 PM~12852859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 30 2009, 03:27 AM~12856630
> *what i wanna know is why you got all these pictures of bear? you in love with this ***** or something? lol
> *


myspace :uh: chismosa


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

the MC sounds like a tool




> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2009, 09:37 AM~12857216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Jan 29 2009, 11:30 PM~12856172
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 1980 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS BROUGHAM HAS 350 SMALL BLOCK WITH A/C,  ALUMMINUM HEADS, COMP CAM, ROCKERS, MSD, POSI, ECT. HAS ABOUT $8000 JUST IN MOTOR ALONE I HAVE RECITES FOR IT ALL
> PAINT AND INTERIOR ARE ORIGINAL
> ...


dont sell it , thanx for the discount


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 30 2009, 11:14 AM~12858505
> *dont sell it , thanx for the discount
> *


u want it


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TOWERS TONITE???. ITS GONNA BE A NICE COOL NIGHT. IM GOING OUT THERE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 30 2009, 11:06 AM~12857669
> *the MC sounds like a tool
> *


sounds? no.... he IS a tool. he talked way to much, sometimes less is more. looked like a fool with his lack of terminology


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2009, 02:13 PM~12859962
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: IVE SEEN THEM DUDES IN THE CITY.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Jesus christ that mc is anoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetdesirez_@Jan 29 2009, 02:45 PM~12850748
> * CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!!
> 
> We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2009, 05:13 PM~12859962
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DRòN, hoppin92, bung, all-eyez-onme, JohnnyBoy, *mr.regal*


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:37 AM~12857216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn...seeing this vid...makes me miss this shit like crazy...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2009, 04:13 PM~12859962
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



thats funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2009, 04:04 PM~12859884
> *sounds? no.... he IS a tool. he talked way to much, sometimes less is more. looked like a fool with his lack of terminology
> *


they must make sure that they have no previous knowledge of lowridin before hiring them, Lowrider's the same way... just shoutin out random things like "ooo that ones bouncing HIIIIGH" yea... we see that


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oqo7jReSrPY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oqo7jReSrPY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, cyclopes98, GALO1111, wdperez, *sweatitsdelta88
*
:0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 30 2009, 07:58 PM~12861547
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oqo7jReSrPY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oqo7jReSrPY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2009, 04:13 PM~12859962
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *TheKrush,* jsta6, TiggerLS, Bowtie South

:uh:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Windshield and 87 Mirrors on
Regal Door Panels Off lol


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

is anyone selling a airbrush gun with the kit


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

If anyone is looking for 14" ww tires.................Value tire 954-987-1405

5620 Funston Street Hollywood, Fl 33023.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Jan 30 2009, 11:31 PM~12862914
> *is anyone selling a airbrush gun with the kit
> *


If you want something cheap hit up Harbor Freight. They have a full kit for around $80 bux. But its cheap, not a good gun.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, bung, *SWITCHITTER* :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 30 2009, 04:46 PM~12861013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


women are equal they deserve respect.....just kidding they should suck my dick :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

* CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!! 

We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!

COME OUT and FLAUNT YOUR RIDE at the only MIAMI HANGOUT for CUSTOM CARS and BIKES!!!! 
DON'T MISS OUT, THIS IS A GREAT EVENT!! 

Calendars will be SALE, so get them while they last!!!!!
HANGOUT STARTS at 7p.m. till close!!!!

CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO!!!

WWW.STREETDESIREZ.COM*


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 31 2009, 09:06 AM~12866078
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, bung, SWITCHITTER :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: Que Vuelta Acere !!! :wave:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 10:42 AM~12865702
> *If you want something cheap hit up Harbor Freight. They have a full kit for around $80 bux. But its cheap, not a good gun.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

come out for a night of Rockabilly Blues American roots music Traditional Hot rod. Car and bike / Chopper display . a special blazin' Fiery treat by Polynesian Proud productions and pin up girls galore . Diablo Dimes , the hollowbody hellraisers , lot rats and hep cat boodaddies have been added to the amazing lineup


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, 96' lincoln, 06hemiram, ~RoLl1NReGaL~

96 STINKIN :wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 01:04 PM~12866908
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, 96' lincoln, 06hemiram, ~RoLl1NReGaL~
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 01:14 PM~12866973
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 31 2009, 01:11 PM~12866952
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mo.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MAAANDO, *massacre, MISTER ED*, 06hemiram

Wassup ladies? :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 01:18 PM~12866993
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 01:32 PM~12867061
> *:guns:
> *


 :| GET U SOME


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 02:45 PM~12867140
> *:| GET U SOME
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 01:31 PM~12867058
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MAAANDO, massacre, MISTER ED, 06hemiram
> 
> ...



:0 

que pasa hombre..... hows the 6 fo coming along


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 01:46 PM~12867149
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 01:45 PM~12867140
> *:| GET U SOME
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 02:28 PM~12867518
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono: I KILL FOR LESS.............. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

DOUBLE-O 1195 
creepin cutty 1069 
96' lincoln 1050 
GuCcIcRoWnViC 1025 
DRòN 857 
tRiCk oR tReAt 2 852 
Juiced82MarkVI 762 
japSW20 755 
ROLLIN LUXURY 744 
59IMPALAon24s 737 
BUICK RYDIN HIGH 723 
DANNY305 699 
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 691 
COUPE DE BEAR 684 
STR8CLOWNIN LS 681 
Euro2low 661 
SWITCHITTER 580 
RoLLiN SS 578 
INKSTINCT003 563 
CADILLAC D 562 
93brougham 560 
EXECUTION 503 
bBblue88olds 492 
Made You A Hater 479 
str8lows 435 
Low_Ski_13 428 
PINK86REGAL 419 
LARGE 418 
MISTER ED 394 
IIMPALAA 379 
MAAANDO 372 
HIT EM UP 370 
FUCQH8RS 364 
Lowridergame305 364 
david 336 
SIXONEFORLIFE 321 
brownstylez8 314 
sleeper 268 
Chulow 254 
M.Fuentes 250 
~RoLl1NReGaL~ 249 
Impressive_regal 241 
HAITIAN-305-HOPPER 234 
GRAND HUSTLE 225 
Miami305Rida 221 
caprice ridah 220 
SOUND OF REVENGE 218 
downsouthplaya 211 
Scarface 205 
Sweet86MC 202 
jit 199 
CERTIFIED KILLER 198 
HEAVErollerz90 193 
DUVAL'S HERO 193


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 02:29 PM~12867528
> *:nono: I KILL FOR LESS.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: shouldnt u be out getting owned in FRC or something ?
or u wanna get owned in miami fest too ?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 31 2009, 11:11 AM~12866952
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks nice its even better in person alot of work into that bike


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 02:32 PM~12867546
> *:uh:  shouldnt u be out getting owned in FRC or something ?
> or u wanna get owned in miami fest too ?
> *


PICK UR POSIN :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 02:39 PM~12867602
> *PICK UR POSIN :0
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 02:44 PM~12867648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS A BAD ASS MOVIE BRO


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 31 2009, 02:30 PM~12867055
> *looks good mo.
> *


thanx bro


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 12:31 PM~12867543
> *DOUBLE-O 1195
> creepin cutty 1069
> 96' lincoln 1050
> ...


smh...u should of put no **** buddy


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 31 2009, 02:52 PM~12867746
> *smh...u should of put no **** buddy
> *


ENGLISH..............PLEASE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 31 2009, 01:50 PM~12866779
> *come out for a night of Rockabilly Blues American roots music Traditional Hot rod. Car and bike / Chopper display . a special blazin' Fiery treat by Polynesian Proud productions and pin up girls galore . Diablo Dimes , the hollowbody hellraisers , lot rats and hep cat boodaddies have been added to the amazing lineup
> 
> 
> ...


Oye sucio call me pimpin. Or get at me on aim. Im gonna be out there tonite. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 03:31 PM~12867543
> *DOUBLE-O 1195
> creepin cutty 1069
> 96' lincoln 1050
> ...


????


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 03:31 PM~12867543
> *DOUBLE-O 1195
> creepin cutty 1069
> 96' lincoln 1050
> ...



WAT IS DIS ???????


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jan 31 2009, 10:22 PM~12870357
> *WAT IS DIS ???????
> *


i think its the post count in this topic.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetdesirez_@Jan 29 2009, 04:45 PM~12850748
> * CUSTOM CAR and BIKE HANGOUT on January 31, 2009, at the Doral Billiards Sports Bar!!
> 
> We will be BROADCASTING UFC 94: PIERRE vs. PENN inside FREE!! DRINK SPECIAL ALL NIGHT!!
> ...


they weren't showing the fight... :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 31 2009, 11:25 PM~12870386
> *i think its the post count in this topic.
> *


OH. OK???? WAT FOR???
LOL


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 31 2009, 11:26 PM~12870393
> *they weren't showing the fight... :angry:
> *


Its showing at my house. :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ladii beemer_@Nov 3 2008, 01:50 PM~12047154
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 31 2009, 12:11 PM~12866952
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice stripes :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 31 2009, 10:25 PM~12870386
> *i think its the post count in this topic.
> *


correct


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jan 31 2009, 12:11 PM~12866952
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mo mo mo mo money. lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 31 2009, 08:26 PM~12870393
> *they weren't showing the fight... :angry:
> *


so i heard ..to bad we were on our way already had us :angry:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

got some 80s monte carlo bucket seats, and monte carlo LS doors for sale
$150 for both doors and $100 for the seats

and some used 10k 9006 HIDs from a 90 box for $50


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jan 31 2009, 11:18 PM~12871785
> *got some 80s monte carlo bucket seats, and monte carlo LS doors for sale
> $150 for both doors and $100 for the seats
> 
> ...


do the doors have any rust?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 1 2009, 01:19 AM~12872450
> *do the doors have any rust?
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: oops :420:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 1 2009, 12:18 AM~12871785
> *got some 80s monte carlo bucket seats, and monte carlo LS doors for sale
> $150 for both doors and $100 for the seats
> 
> ...


Are Them The Hids In Your Picture?? If So Where Did You Get Them Post A Link


----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)

Any one selling 13's in miami/broward?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 31 2009, 05:04 PM~12869125
> *????
> *


Whats good Frank.....


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Feb 1 2009, 03:19 AM~12872450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought them Local


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i need some stardard 13's any1 pm me


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Jan 30 2009, 11:31 PM~12862914
> *is anyone selling a airbrush gun with the kit
> *





That harbor frieght shit is garbage. If you go to northern, they got some good Paasche airbrush kits that bring like 3 bottles, the good air hose, and it brings the sizes 1,3, and 5 needles, and cones. It cost about 60 bucks. Make sure you get the dual action one, not the single action airbrush. One night on an emergency trip, I had to go to PEARL and buy one and it cost me $120 for the same exact airbrush, and it didn't bring anything. It was just the actual airbrush with nothing else.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 1 2009, 10:33 PM~12877300
> *That harbor frieght shit is garbage. If you go to northern, they got some good Paasche airbrush kits that bring like 3 bottles, the good air hose, and it brings the sizes 1,3, and 5 needles, and cones. It cost about 60 bucks. Make sure you get the dual action one, not the single action airbrush. One night on an emergency trip, I had to go to PEARL and buy one and it cost me $120 for the same exact airbrush, and it didn't bring anything. It was just the actual airbrush with nothing else.
> *


where's northern at ????


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, MISTER ED, *Hellraizer*, SpLiFf4
:wow:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2009, 10:41 PM~12877402
> *where's northern at ????
> *


on the perimeter road of the palmetto. get off on 37th i believe coming east. make a left go under the bridge and take the side road a block down to the right.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

OH SHIT!!!



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 02:50 PM~12860224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SIXONEFORLIFE Jan 30 2009

"The Topless Ace"

Posts: 20,001
Joined: Jun 2003
From: The driver's seat of an Ace with the top down
Car Club: INDIVIDUALS C.C.


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 1 2009, 08:43 PM~12877423
> *on the perimeter road of the palmetto. get off on 37th i believe coming east. make a left go under the bridge and take the side road a block down to the right.
> *


It's basically right on US1 and Eureka right next to a car wash


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

thats two different places...


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2009, 09:02 PM~12877694
> *thats two different places...
> *


If your lookin for northern tools thats where its at


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Feb 1 2009, 09:27 PM~12878056
> *If your lookin for northern tools thats where its at
> *


at least the one i know of cuz there could b another one but i know that one for sure


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2009, 11:02 PM~12877694
> *thats two different places...
> *


da one down south is on us1 right b4 eureka if u coming from the north but there is one up north also. depending where u live dawg.

Cutler Ridge
18100 S Dixie Hwy
Cutler Ridge, FL 33157 

or

North Miami
3303 NW 167th St
North Miami, FL 33056 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Feb 1 2009, 11:00 PM~12877659
> *It's basically right on US1 and Eureka right next to a car wash
> *


u must live down south huh :biggrin: cuz dats da only one i knew of 2 lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2009, 12:02 AM~12877694
> *thats two different places...
> *


There was also one on 107th and 8th street. In the same plaza as the tacobell and bk. I don't know if it's still there though. I always go to the one off the palmetto by "PACE"
and 4 WHEEL PARTS. It's not off 37th. I think it's off 32nd or something. It's the light just east of 37th.


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

im done with the civic , going for my next ride coming soon.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :wave:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Feb 2 2009, 06:50 AM~12880280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

trunk done, :biggrin: 
time to sand this bitch down


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Feb 1 2009, 11:42 PM~12878227
> *da one down south is on us1 right b4 eureka if u coming from the north but there is one up north also. depending where u live dawg.
> 
> Cutler Ridge
> ...



bet that up....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: DRòN, backbumpercaprice, Lilwade, *mr.regal, 96' lincoln*, lylorly, man of steel 305


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Feb 2 2009, 08:50 AM~12880280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice to be the man of steet :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys..

Just got the check from Lowrider for the Firme Estilo show in Plant City..

So if any of you guys went to the show.. Look out for the Lowrider issue with the coverage in it.. Should be next month 

=D


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 2 2009, 01:31 PM~12881905
> *Hey Guys..
> 
> Just got the check from Lowrider for the Firme Estilo show in Plant City..
> ...


damn not for nothing but the blvd aces picnic was way before that and they havent done anything on it YET


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I know man.. No idea why.. The only thing i can guess is.. Maybe the hopping and the coverage was better at Plant City.. They accepted the Blvd Aces picnic.. but i havent gotten any word since i sent it in.

I know Blvd Aces.. or Majestics.. is having another picnic coming up.. so maybe we can show the shit out of Florida there..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 2 2009, 01:49 PM~12882056
> *I know man.. No idea why.. The only thing i can guess is.. Maybe the hopping and the coverage was better at Plant City.. They accepted the Blvd Aces picnic.. but i havent gotten any word since i sent it in.
> 
> I know Blvd Aces.. or Majestics.. is having another picnic coming up.. so maybe we can show the shit out of Florida there..
> *



x's 2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 1 2009, 11:57 PM~12877619
> *OH SHIT!!!
> SIXONEFORLIFE  Jan 30 2009
> 
> ...


Ain't nothing changed. :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 2 2009, 01:49 PM~12882056
> *I know man.. No idea why.. The only thing i can guess is.. Maybe the hopping and the coverage was better at Plant City.. They accepted the Blvd Aces picnic.. but i havent gotten any word since i sent it in.
> 
> I know Blvd Aces.. or Majestics.. is having another picnic coming up.. so maybe we can show the shit out of Florida there..
> *



i know Majestics is and it's going to be great


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats what im talking about.. 

Dust off the trailer queens.. Bring out the Hoppers.. and lets show the Country what Miami has..

Romy needs to bring out Big Cheese =D
That car is insane


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Wuzzup Ma Ninjas !!! Guess who got a layitlow account !!! Its me Pablo ! Black Label 1979 Chevrolet Monte Carlo !!! Whats da statuz !!! I finally got a account ! Holla !


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow.. now thats some excitement


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 2 2009, 12:06 PM~12882193
> *Wuzzup Ma Ninjas !!! Guess who got a layitlow account !!! Its me Pablo !  Black Label 1979 Chevrolet Monte Carlo !!! Whats da statuz !!! I finally got a account ! Holla !
> *



HEY EVERY1 ITS PABLO MIKES!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 2 2009, 12:49 PM~12882056
> *I know man.. No idea why.. The only thing i can guess is.. Maybe the hopping and the coverage was better at Plant City.. They accepted the Blvd Aces picnic.. but i havent gotten any word since i sent it in.
> 
> I know Blvd Aces.. or Majestics.. is having another picnic coming up.. so maybe we can show the shit out of Florida there..
> *


NO LONGER ACES...... THERE LIVING THE ALMIGHTY LIFE IN MIAMI....
AND MAJESTICS MIAMI, WILL BE THROWIN DOWN THE PHATTEST AND BADDEST PICNIC IN THE ENTIRE SOUTHEAST  
LOOKING FORWARD TO IT...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 12:25 PM~12882303
> *NO LONGER ACES...... THERE LIVING THE ALMIGHTY LIFE IN MIAMI....
> AND MAJESTICS MIAMI, WILL BE THROWIN DOWN THE PHATTEST AND BADDEST PICNIC IN THE ENTIRE SOUTHEAST
> LOOKING FORWARD TO IT...
> *


X2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 2 2009, 02:06 PM~12882193
> *Wuzzup Ma Ninjas !!! Guess who got a layitlow account !!! Its me Pablo !  Black Label 1979 Chevrolet Monte Carlo !!! Whats da statuz !!! I finally got a account ! Holla !
> 
> *


Lol excited az kid. About time....NINJA! :cheesy:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

my interior was also nice. And i didnt get best interior , but i got best paint no offense.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 2 2009, 12:06 PM~12882193
> *Wuzzup Ma Ninjas !!! Guess who got a layitlow account !!! Its me Pablo !  Black Label 1979 Chevrolet Monte Carlo !!! Whats da statuz !!! I finally got a account ! Holla !
> *


wuzzup pablo mikes I see u have 1 about time damn lol well dale ma ninja


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

man of steel 305, mr.regal,-CAROL CITY- :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

elegance custom ed,SWITCHITTER :wave: :wave:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats up to all my boys from majestics


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Feb 2 2009, 02:10 PM~12883238
> *whats up to all my boys from majestics
> *



 wuzza blas


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just chillin here at work n u everything good


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Feb 2 2009, 02:18 PM~12883329
> *Just chillin here at work n u everything good
> *


WUZUP CULERO


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Feb 2 2009, 02:39 PM~12882917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


billet steering wheel would have kicked it up. Interior is really nice though.


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

I SAW THIS IN THE 25TH STREET TOPIC FUNNY SHIT LOL
NICE PUSSY CATS LOL
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v394/Tek...hstreetcats.jpg[/img]


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 2 2009, 02:06 PM~12882193
> *Wuzzup Ma Ninjas !!! Guess who got a layitlow account !!! Its me Pablo !  Black Label 1979 Chevrolet Monte Carlo !!! Whats da statuz !!! I finally got a account ! Holla !
> *



HOLLY SHIT YOU FINALLY GOT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Feb 2 2009, 05:47 PM~12884328
> *I SAW THIS IN THE 25TH STREET TOPIC FUNNY SHIT LOL
> NICE PUSSY CATS LOL
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v394/Tek...hstreetcats.jpg[/img]
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

some pics i took of the hop


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 2 2009, 02:06 PM~12882193
> *Wuzzup Ma Ninjas !!! Guess who got a layitlow account !!! Its me Pablo !  Black Label 1979 Chevrolet Monte Carlo !!! Whats da statuz !!! I finally got a account ! Holla !
> *


PABLO MIKES!!!! OH SHIT! :cheesy:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks homie but my steering wheel cost more that a billet , don't want to be like no body else but thanks for u opinion


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)

Any one got 13's for sale miami/broward ? :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, *ladii beemer*, cadillicious, HEAVErollerz90, david, caprice ridah
:uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 2 2009, 09:47 PM~12886809
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, DUVAL'S HERO , cadillicious, HEAVErollerz90, david, caprice ridah
> :uh:
> *


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Feb 2 2009, 09:59 PM~12886984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12887060
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


WHAT U TRYN TO SAY WILLIS :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

8 Members: houcksupholstery, SOLO UHP, *96' lincoln,* *IIMPALAA*, rollin-orange, HEAVErollerz90, miaryder05, MAAANDO

Sup fools! :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2009, 10:08 PM~12887114
> *8 Members: houcksupholstery, SOLO UHP, 96' lincoln, IIMPALAA, rollin-orange, HEAVErollerz90, miaryder05, MAAANDO
> 
> Sup SWEETIES! :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HAVE TO POST UP I NEED A 7 INCH FLIP RADIO/TV SO IF ANYONE HAS ONE PM... PLEASE THANKS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 2 2009, 12:06 PM~12882193
> *Wuzzup Ma Ninjas !!! Guess who got a layitlow account !!! Its me Pablo !  Black Label 1979 Chevrolet Monte Carlo !!! Whats da statuz !!! I finally got a account ! Holla !
> *


PABLITO


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

KING NEVER DIES


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Feb 2 2009, 10:43 PM~12887634
> *
> 
> KING NEVER DIES
> *


WERES THE PIC :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, ALTIMAS FINEST, OVERRATED, sucio138, *DRòN*


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 2 2009, 02:06 PM~12883194
> *elegance custom ed,SWITCHITTER :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: wuzup whiteboi !!.....when you want that NOTARIZE done....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWITCHITTER, *CADILLAC D*, *Bowtie South*, 06hemiram, farmer13

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SUP LIL JOSE AKA SWITCHITTER....

NICE AVATAR, I SEE YOU LIKE THE PIC I TOOK.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, CADILLAC D :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2009, 09:51 PM~12888940
> *SUP LIL JOSE AKA SWITCHITTER....
> 
> NICE AVATAR, I SEE YOU LIKE THE PIC I TOOK....  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Hell yes!..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Feb 2 2009, 11:53 PM~12888970
> *:yes:  Hell yes!..... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

ISN'T THIS A TOPIC FOR POSTING YOUR RIDES? :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2009, 12:53 AM~12889814
> *ISN'T THIS A TOPIC FOR POSTING YOUR RIDES? :uh:
> *



YEAH 25% THE OTHER 75% IS TALKIN SHIT..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORN!NG [email protected]!.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 3 2009, 01:53 AM~12889814
> *ISN'T THIS A TOPIC FOR POSTING YOUR RIDES? :uh:
> *



"hater"

:uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305+Feb 2 2009, 02:18 PM~12883329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


killurself


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

yes sir i will , very soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

not for me sir is for my little brother ,big rims sorry. right now im staying with the euros and continue been the king for now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Feb 3 2009, 02:50 PM~12893577
> *not for me sir is for my little brother ,big rims sorry. right now im staying with the euros and continue been the king for now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

and i got the crown to prove it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HELLRAIZER
Full Member

Posts: 195
Joined: Oct 2007
From: Miami
Car Club: UNFORGETABLE RIDERS C.C

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0  :biggrin:  

I HEAR YA CHICHO   :0 /WUS GOOD PIMPIN 

ChiCho is KNowN For BreaKin HaPPy HomeS..."No Jackstand Queens...but BAck Bumper Kings"

** _In BacK BumpErz We Trust_**A CHICHO


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

just here at work chillin n u


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Feb 3 2009, 12:06 PM~12893681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


go work bitch hno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Watch "Livin the Low Life" tonight at 8pm


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

elegance custom ed :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sunday, April 19, 2009
Seminole Hard Rock Casino, Hollywood, Fl 
Roll In/registation 7:00am-10:00am
Registration $35 Day Of Show
$25 Pre-register Dead Line 4/12/09

Over $40,000 In Prize Money
$1,000 Bikini Contest And Sexiest Fire Man Contest
Over 250 Hottest Cars In South Fl. domestic, Imports, Old School, Lowriders, Trucks And More...
Official after party at spirits night club, Get In Free With Wrist Band From Car Show!!!
Live performances. Live D.j. By Miami's own D.J. Sam sneak
Food, Drinks, Raffles, Giveaways
Hydraulics Show And, Sound Off Competition 

$1,000 1ST PL - $500 2ND PL - $250 3RD PL 
Best Of Show $2,000 
Warrior’s Choice $2,000 
Best Car Club $1,000 
* Interior 
* Engine 
* Paint 
* Female Owned 
* Tuner - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Dunk/bubble - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Truck/suv - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Lowrider - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Luxury - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Old School Muscle - Wild & Mild 
* Classic 50’-70’s - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Domestic - Wild & Mild Classes


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305+Feb 3 2009, 11:50 AM~12893577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: WHITE BOY, WHATS GOOD


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida, HEAVErollerz90, :wave: :wave:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats good white boy


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 2 2009, 01:43 PM~12882960
> *man of steel 305, mr.regal,-CAROL CITY- :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 3 2009, 03:57 PM~12894517
> *Sunday, April 19, 2009
> Seminole Hard Rock Casino, Hollywood, Fl
> Roll In/registation 7:00am-10:00am
> ...


website to pre-register?? :dunno:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

que pasa D


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 3 2009, 06:28 PM~12895822
> *que pasa D
> *



CHILLEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Got Some regal shit for sale
Double Pillow Seats and a House Grille (that actually looks good on a regal)
$250 for both or $200 for seats and a $100 for the grille


----------



## cadillicious (Sep 15, 2007)

:biggrin: *Need some used 13's ....Pm me if u got*


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 3 2009, 08:07 PM~12896712
> *Got Some regal shit for sale
> Double Pillow Seats and a House Grille (that actually looks good on a regal)
> $250 for both or $200 for seats and a $100 for the grille
> ...


how much u want for the car


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 3 2009, 08:51 PM~12897174
> *how much u want for the car
> *


aint mine but its in the works (again) Opa Locka Stand UP


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 3 2009, 03:05 PM~12894576
> *Miami305Rida, HEAVErollerz90, :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUS UP BROTHER, HOWS LIL MAN DOING?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 3 2009, 09:30 PM~12897653
> *aint mine but its in the works (again) Opa Locka SIT DOWN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt uffin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

lookin good on frontpage freake


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

We ridin to da hangout tonight or what !? Whos going ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 4 2009, 10:09 AM~12903292
> *We ridin to da hangout tonight or what !? Whos going ?
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

which one of ya'll ****** hiding a SS Monte Spoiler ? hit me up


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 3 2009, 06:07 PM~12896712
> *Got Some regal shit for sale
> Double Pillow Seats and a House Grille (that actually looks good on a regal)
> $250 for both or $200 for seats and a $100 for the grille
> ...



seen that regal for sale around 107th in kendall area not so long ago nice pick up hope that build goese good and gets finished


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 3 2009, 02:59 PM~12895008
> *website to pre-register?? :dunno:
> *



duuno thaats all i kno sum one else try nd get that sum how if i find it ill post it


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Euro2low* YOUR SLACKING ON THE EAST COAST RYDERS SHOW PICS LOL 


J.K. I KNO THERES ALOT OF EDITING NEEDED BIG DAWG


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Low_Ski_13, *hwdsfinest*

:wave:

whats up playa


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

my boy called me yesterday and told me about the beef with 50cent and rick ross i saw the vids heard the interviews and that shit is crazy what is miami sayin


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

i saw the vid with 50 on THISIS50CENT.COM and hit youtube for rickross


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

FUCK 50


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

i dont like rick ross or 50 as rappers but go to thisis50cent.com and listen to the interviews and watch the vid that shit is gangsta lol 50 a cold *****


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 4 2009, 02:25 PM~12905713
> *i dont like rick ross or 50 as rappers but go to thisis50cent.com and listen to the interviews and watch the vid that shit is gangsta lol 50 a cold *****
> *


i dont like bothem but u gotta give props when due ross a fool for fukin wit 50 cus he already been exposed as a ''fake''and be real every single rapper dat has tried 50 ..look at where they at now he done fuked up and da video of 50 takin ross's babymomma out on a shopping spree and then interviewing her was priceless :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

i say FUCK 50, he's a fucking snitch and a bitch. how the fuck you gonna have beef with someone and use his ex wife to get your information. rick ross should walk up to the ***** and slap the fuck outta him infront of his gay-unit crew. 50 aint shit


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Feb 4 2009, 02:51 PM~12905921
> *i say FUCK 50, he's a fucking snitch and a bitch.  how the fuck you gonna have beef with someone and use his ex wife to get your information. rick ross should walk up to the ***** and slap the fuck outta him infront of his gay-unit crew. 50 aint shit
> *


yea but ross talked shit about 50 baby moms first and then told 50 he got 48 hours to come with something better and he did sorry homie but you gotta know how to pick your fights and ross picked one he cant win 50 got that fool papers from the department of corrections he can say he never worked there but 50 got the paper work that shit is funny as fuck


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 4 2009, 12:09 PM~12903292
> *We ridin to da hangout tonight or what !? Whos going ?
> *



IM GOING :biggrin:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 4 2009, 05:25 PM~12906188
> *yea but ross talked shit about 50 baby moms first and then told 50 he got 48 hours to come with something better and he did sorry homie but you gotta know how to pick your fights and ross picked one he cant win 50 got that fool papers from the department of corrections he can say he never worked there but 50 got the paper work that shit is funny as fuck
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

this beef between 50 and ross is the best thing that can happen to 50. since THE GAME murdered him and the whole GUNIT single handed we havent heard shit from 50. so 50 needed something to put his name back in the spotlight...and ross is givin it to him.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

the way i see it, who cares if ross lied about being a corrections officer, he had to put food on the table and that's probably the best thing he could think of. I'd rather be a corrections officer then become a rapper, than be some snitch ass ***** that no one respects. i have NO respect for 50, if that ***** were to walk up to me and try and shake my hand I'd laugh in that fuck ****** face and walk away lol


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *MAAANDO*, Low_Ski_13, *96' lincoln*

:wave:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Posting for a friend.
1995 Impala SS
Headers, Flow masters, clean interior, normal wear and tear on drivers seat, 141,xxx miles, HIDs, Clifford G5 alarm, has 96 SS center console, LT1 engine, perfect shifting transmission. He's asking $5,800. Car is in Miami, Fl. Hit him up at 786-302-4521, his name is Chris.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Feb 4 2009, 07:16 PM~12906682
> *the way i see it, who cares if ross lied about being a corrections officer, he had to put food on the table and that's probably the best thing he could think of. I'd rather be a corrections officer then become a rapper, than be some snitch ass ***** that no one respects. i have NO respect for 50, if that ***** were to walk up to me and try and shake my hand I'd laugh in that fuck ****** face and walk away lol
> *


i know alotta ****** from the hood that are or were a c.o. at one point. alot them just as dirty as the ni99az in the prison


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

the beef has nothing to do with his CO bullshit...50 is gonna ruin ross thats why defjam told him to shut his fatass mouth. (this is not bias i hate both as rappers)


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

yea thats funny cuz most labels be like fuck it but they put a gag order on that fool and workin for the pen is'nt a big deal but dont say you the biggest drug dealer in miami and never worked in the pen just own your shit you say you real but thats not being real


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, sweatitcadi,* P78dayz*, machine, SpLiFf4, hialeah305boyz
:wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

yo purp how can get a tatt with you??


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 4 2009, 07:29 PM~12906833
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MAAANDO, Low_Ski_13, 96' lincoln
> 
> ...


Wassup Pimpin? How you feelin man? You got released from the hospital yet?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2009, 11:58 PM~12889849
> *YEAH 25% THE OTHER 75% IS TALKIN SHIT.....  :biggrin:
> *



25%??? homie ur being generous...more like 5%....and 95% bullshit


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:42 PM~12908105
> *Wassup Pimpin? How you feelin man? You got released from the hospital yet?
> *



sore homie...yea i got released round 3 today...i was there a fukin week bro...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 4 2009, 05:07 PM~12906595
> *this beef between 50 and ross is the best thing that can happen to 50. since THE GAME murdered him and the whole GUNIT single handed we havent heard shit from 50. so 50 needed something to put his name back in the spotlight...and ross is givin it to him.
> *



your right about the game and all that

but unfortunately, it's really hard for me to believe shit in hip hop now adays. I wouldn't be surprised if this was all bullshit and they both just needed to boost some record sales.

I wouldn't be surprised if 50 called up Rick and orchestrated the whole thing since Ross is super hot right now and 50 been on the back burner, but my bottom line opinion is that this is all bullshit for album sales.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 4 2009, 07:17 PM~12907294
> *i know alotta ****** from the hood that are or were a c.o. at one point. alot them just as dirty as the ni99az in the prison
> *


SHIT HOW YOU THINK YOU GET BY ALL THAT SHIT. YOU GET IN WITH THE PO'S LEARN SOME SHIT, THEN YOU GET PAST THE SYSTEM.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 4 2009, 09:51 PM~12908190
> *sore homie...yea i got released round 3 today...i was there a fukin week bro...
> *


Damn man, hope you get better. Hit me up if you need anything bro! Except tomorrow. My boys are being born. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

im str8 bro, thanx again... i apperciate it... have fun tomorrow....


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

no hangout today ?
cold eh ? :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 4 2009, 08:05 PM~12908342
> *no hangout today ?
> cold eh ?  :biggrin:
> *


thats perfect lolow weather...cuz u know most of them dont got a/c


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 4 2009, 08:42 PM~12908105
> *Wassup Pimpin? How you feelin man? You got released from the hospital yet?
> *


NO HIS HERPS HAVE PROGRESSED AND NOW HE MUST DIE :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:10 PM~12908424
> *NO HIS HERPS HAVE PROGRESSED AND NOW HE MUST DIE :biggrin:
> *


You have exceeded your posting limit on LayItLow.com. Please try again next week on your new name. DUVAL'S ****. :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 4 2009, 09:12 PM~12908447
> *You have exceeded your posting limit on LayItLow.com. Please try again next week on your new name. DUVAL'S ****.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: PITTY


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S ****_@Feb 4 2009, 09:17 PM~12908515
> *:uh: PITTY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 4 2009, 10:10 PM~12908424
> *NO HIS HERPS HAVE PROGRESSED AND NOW HE MUST DIE :biggrin:
> *



id accept queer comments from a gators fan...its not ur fault...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo looking for a juice setup... lmk any 1 got anything.. pm or get at me.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Low_Ski_13, hi3s'ssan, Agent Orange, *INKSTINCT003, hwdsfinest*

:wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TELL YOU WHAT 50 SHOWED HOW BIG OF A BITCH HE IS BY GOING AND BASICALLY PAYING THAT BITCH TO SAY SHIT ABOUT RICK ROSS, I AINT SAYING NOTHING ABOUT RICK ROSS PASTS, CAUSE HE BEEN LIVING BIG TIME. BUT FOR 50 TO DO THAT SHIT, THAT WAS JUST A BITCH MOVE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 4 2009, 09:24 PM~12908612
> *id accept queer comments from a gators fan...its not ur fault...
> *


This post has been edited by Low_Ski_13: Today, 09:26 PM 
IF UR GONNA TALK SHIT AT LEAST DO IT RIGHT. :biggrin: 

O YA 26-3 AND UR QB IS QUITING THE U AND COMING TO THE GATOR NATIONAL...  

FUCK THE U


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

bro who gives a fuk about 50 and ross' beef its stupidity to keep yall entertained


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 4 2009, 07:36 PM~12908783
> *This post has been edited by Low_Ski_13: Today, 09:26 PM
> IF UR GONNA TALK SHIT AT LEAST DO IT RIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


fuk the gators... anyone remember wen they took home a national championship.(not s.e. conferences) U.M. got ummm 5 (2 in the last 8 years)


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 4 2009, 10:36 PM~12908783
> *This post has been edited by Low_Ski_13: Today, 09:26 PM
> IF UR GONNA TALK SHIT AT LEAST DO IT RIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



yall can have marve, she sucks... :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 4 2009, 10:56 PM~12909065
> *yall can have marve, she sucks...  :biggrin:
> *



whats up hans i forgot you change your name im wondering whos sayin hi to me


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

how ya feelin


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha, im good bro...was in the hospital since saturday...had to have surgery....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 4 2009, 08:09 PM~12909243
> *haha, im good bro...was in the hospital since saturday...had to have surgery....
> *


suks homie hope u good?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

im str8 now....


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

So nobody want this G-Body shit ?
I got some Monte LS Doors $150 obo for both
Early 80s Monte Side Mirrors (remote) $40
Monte Carlo LS/SS Bucket Seats $150 obo
TH350 Transmission Rebuilt a While back Stock $100

oh and some used 9006 HIDs from my Box Chevy $50


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 4 2009, 08:12 PM~12909299
> *im str8 now....
> *


das good homie.. i need u to holla at me. we need to talk. u kno this right ?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 4 2009, 11:17 PM~12909369
> *das good homie.. i need u to holla at me. we need to talk. u kno this right ?
> *



yea, holla at me...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

u still got the same number ???-???-1958 ?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 4 2009, 10:15 PM~12909347
> *So nobody want this G-Body shit ?
> I got some Monte LS Doors $150 obo for both
> Early 80s Monte Side Mirrors (remote) $40
> ...


Or trade for Stock Rims (black ones 5x4.75) with Tires
SS Spoiler
or LS/SS Tail Lights


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

here it is Claudio....................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

morning miami


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 4 2009, 10:28 PM~12908670
> *yo looking for a juice setup... lmk any 1 got anything.. pm or get at me.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 4 2009, 10:06 PM~12908366
> *thats perfect lolow weather...cuz u know most of them dont got a/c
> *



I do... :biggrin: ...90 degrees or 40 degrees i'm ridin


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 4 2009, 09:43 PM~12910511
> *here it is Claudio....................
> 
> 
> ...


yea the only thing that change was the day its april 19 now


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:36 PM~12908783
> *This post has been edited by Low_Ski_13: Today, 09:26 PM
> IF UR GONNA TALK SHIT AT LEAST DO IT RIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


two things mavre sucks ass and he can't go to the gators and number two the gators can't even get it right on the cover of a football issue they put a crocadile instead of a aligator how fucking dumb is that you can tell the differnce 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow you guys are bashing the University of Florida.. and the same guys bashing probably couldnt get into Community College..

UF Graduate 1999

show some class.. you may hate the team because they are good.. but leave the school alone.. best education i ever got =D


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 5 2009, 05:44 AM~12912703
> * :scrutinize:
> *


wat nigg... yea i need a setup. y u got one?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 5 2009, 11:29 AM~12913261
> *wat nigg... yea i need a setup. y u got one?
> *


 :uh: 
Nope. a week too late.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln, man of steel 305, *COUPE DE BEAR*
:uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WARRIORS CAR CLUB presents: 
Sunday, April 19, 2009
Seminole Hard Rock Casino, Hollywood, Fl 
Roll In/registation 7:00am-10:00am
Registration $35 Day Of Show
*$25 Pre-register Dead Line 4/12/09*

Over $40,000 In Prize Money
$1,000 Bikini Contest And Sexiest Fire Man Contest
Over 250 Hottest Cars In South Fl. domestic, Imports, Old School, Lowriders, Trucks And More...
Official after party at spirits night club, Get In Free With Wrist Band From Car Show!!!
Live performances. Live D.j. By Miami's own D.J. Sam sneak
Food, Drinks, Raffles, Giveaways
Hydraulics Show And, Sound Off Competition 
*$1,000 1ST PL - $500 2ND PL - $250 3RD PL 
Best Of Show $2,000 
Warrior’s Choice $2,000 
Best Car Club $1,000 
* Interior 
* Engine 
* Paint 
* Female Owned 
* Tuner - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Dunk/bubble - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Truck/suv - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Lowrider - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Luxury - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Old School Muscle - Wild & Mild 
* Classic 50’-70’s - Wild & Mild Classes 
* Domestic - Wild & Mild Classes


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

SHIT I WONDER IF MY CAR CAN WIN THERE TO :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 20 2009, 09:34 PM~12763811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hOW MUCH?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 4 2009, 06:38 PM~12908070
> *yo purp how can get a tatt with you??
> *


imma pm u my number gime a call


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys..

Just got an invite from the show promoter.. 

Anybody in here wanna make this shit interesting?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

PHILL let me know if you want to ride to the FUDS hang out down south this saturday night it should be a good turn out .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Feb 5 2009, 04:03 PM~12916732
> *hOW MUCH?
> *



the leaher or suede are about $100 w shipping, canvas ones are cheaper.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 5 2009, 07:48 PM~12919617
> *the leaher or suede are about $100 w shipping, canvas ones are cheaper.
> *


he's in colombia ........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm sure they have them in Bogota..........prob unicentro or chapinero.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 5 2009, 08:06 PM~12919850
> *I'm sure they have them in Bogota..........prob unicentro or chapinero.
> *


 :0 damn what you know about unicentro n chapinero :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

freddy meet me at FUDS saturday night if you're not on the VIP list again ....


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LOWLYFEPHILL, youngstunna, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, GUIDO, massacre


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Feb 6 2009, 01:04 AM~12920549
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LOWLYFEPHILL, youngstunna, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, GUIDO, massacre
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 4 2009, 05:25 PM~12905713
> *i dont like rick ross or 50 as rappers but go to thisis50cent.com and listen to the interviews and watch the vid that shit is gangsta lol 50 a cold *****
> *


a8JHf5iFlwA&eurl


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

RICK ROSS REPS DADE SO FUCK 50 AND FUCK EVERYONE HATIN ON DADE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, sterling, Lac-of-Respect


I GUESS $$$$ DONT SLEEP


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 5 2009, 10:07 PM~12919865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice whoever made this pic did a great job and put in alot of work into it. I had to look at the bottle twice. . . looks great.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 5 2009, 07:42 PM~12919523
> *PHILL let me know if you want to ride to the FUDS hang out down south this saturday night it should be a good turn out .
> *


hey were is this at


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Feb 5 2009, 09:23 PM~12920819
> *a8JHf5iFlwA&eurl
> *


man ross better come back hard is all i gotta say...(no ****)


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> RICK ROSS REPS DADE SO FUCK 50 AND FUCK EVERYONE HATIN ON DADE
> [/quote http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-CtOnFKOuc...player_embedded


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

thats some real talk homie dont get mad im from cali i live in florida and i cant tell you how many fools i met thats like man cali aint shit i just laugh cuz i cant take all of miami and no one man can take all of cali but what ol boy say is real talk


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 5 2009, 11:22 PM~12922471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

video of hop from eastcoast ryder car show jan 25 09
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=51824987


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Low_Ski_13, *caprice ridah, INKSTINCT003*

:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Low_Ski_13, INKSTINCT003


que bola :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

here chillin bro


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 6 2009, 01:41 AM~12921937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I DON'T KNOW THIS GUY BUT I BET HE'S FAT TOO IF I'M WRONG PLEASE TELL ME SO , CUZ MOST FAT PEOPLE FIND FOOD SONGS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS IS THE SONG THAT 50 CAME OUT DISSING RICK ROSS , LIL WAYNE, DJ KHALED HOW EVER U SPELL IT 

WOW WOW WOW LISTEN TO THE WORDS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XSbg2c6TZU


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

AND HERE IS A SAMPLE OF RICK ROSS SONG DISSING BACK 50 
ITS GOING TO GET GOOD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwuL6iAy4hY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LIL WAYNE DISSING 50 
THIS WAS GREAT ITS DONE FOR 50 WOW 

Lil Wayne dissin 50 cent. U know its war tyme now. "All about a dollar, Fuck 2 quarters. Bitch, I pour sirup in that Vitamin Water I Hope you die ugly, and tonight gonna be gorgeous" thoughts? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxUXftAxeaE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys..

If you check out the new Lowrider Magazine.. I have a feature i shot in Colorado in the new issue..

Even though its in Colorado i will tagging and showing the rest of the shoot in this thread.. just felt we should get back to car talk =D

Phil


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOADED IN HERE TODAY</span>[/b][/i]


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

A Feature i Shot in Colorado.. In the New Lowrider Issue


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

50 CENT VS RICK ROSS.....WOW. WELL, IM FROM HIALEAH SO IF I SEE 50 IN THE STREET IM EGGING HIS ASS. LMAO


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

super nice pix.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD PHIL I KNOW YOU DID GET LOST IN COLORADO CUZ THAT GIRLS BELLY LOOKS LIKE A ROAD MAP LOL J/K


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Last Set.. Enjoy guys


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I SEE A NIPPLE LOL LOL PHIL THAT WAS GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

That girl had a lot of fun.. super sweet girl.. I have about 439573498 other photos.. but Photobucket hates nudity =D


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 12:36 PM~12926506
> *That girl had a lot of fun.. super sweet girl.. I have about 439573498 other photos.. but Photobucket hates nudity =D
> *


nice pics phil looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

lookin good phil....nice pics as always..


Rich


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. Appreciate the love.. now support me bitches.. go buy the issue =D


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 01:15 PM~12926969
> *Thanks man.. Appreciate the love.. now support me bitches.. go buy the issue =D
> *


i get it in the mail every month :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 02:15 PM~12926969
> *Thanks man.. Appreciate the love.. now support me bitches.. go buy the issue =D
> *



x1000....................it's only $20 a year.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggB420_@Feb 6 2009, 02:22 PM~12927030
> *Fucking Dade county ****. :uh:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=212930&st=4980
> *





found this on the off topic.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wtf.. talk about that show... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=208839&st=1580. i kno i wouldnt of taken my car to the show looking like that.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

i saw this and thought it was funny if obama was white


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Feb 6 2009, 03:26 PM~12927607
> *i saw this and thought it was funny if obama was white
> 
> 
> ...


If Obama's Dad's Black and His Mom's white what is he? Black or White?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr. & Mrs. Obama


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got a 86 2 door box for sell 3000 obo no rust


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

any 1 going to towers tonight or is to cold lol i might right out there for bit


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 03:32 PM~12926468
> *Last Set.. Enjoy guys
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 03:32 PM~12926468
> *Last Set.. Enjoy guys
> 
> 
> ...



great pix Phil... :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 6 2009, 04:57 PM~12927343
> *found this on the off topic.
> *


its cars like that dat make us look bad :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dagonking (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 12:32 PM~12926468
> *Last Set.. Enjoy guys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dagonking (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 6 2009, 12:34 PM~12926478
> *I SEE A NIPPLE LOL LOL PHIL THAT WAS GREAT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 28 2009, 06:44 PM~12841433
> *since everyones showing what clubs are  comming back mightist well  lil s.i lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

What Up MIAMI WATS GOOD 4 THA WEEKEND BEACH BOUND


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 12:32 PM~12926468
> *Last Set.. Enjoy guys
> 
> 
> ...


bitch looks like the mask

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 6 2009, 05:13 PM~12928054
> *got a 86 2 door box for sell 3000 obo no rust
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Appreciate the compliments guys..

And the others.. Man you guys are fucking brutal.. I swear .. some of you guys act like you are dating supermodels.. that "monkey looking Mask girl" is in this months Playboy.. 

But im sure shes not up to your standards.. you guys drive me crazy


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 6 2009, 08:29 PM~12929975
> *Appreciate the compliments guys..
> 
> And the others.. Man you guys are fucking brutal.. I swear .. some of you guys act like you are dating supermodels.. that "monkey looking Mask girl" is in this months Playboy..
> ...


lol x2, she could *definetly* get it, monkey style, human style, dont matter.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone want these ? $200 fresh 95% Tires on 3 Wheels the other is flat i'll check it in the morning

Front Driver









Front Passenger









Rear Driver


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Feb 6 2009, 02:32 PM~12926468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your wrong B!Z lol wut up carnal :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

i fixed the date in the flyer for car warz post this flyer


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice photoshoot pics as usual Phil.... One day I will be ready!! LMAO!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Kenny.. Appreciate it..

Hows your sis? =D


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 7 2009, 12:02 PM~12933684
> *Thanks Kenny.. Appreciate it..
> 
> Hows your sis? =D
> *


PROPS ON ALL THE PICS PHILL. LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chulow, *Bowtie South*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 83delta88, *Bowtie South*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 7 2009, 05:06 PM~12935793
> *PROPS ON ALL THE PICS PHILL. LOOKING GOOD
> *



Thanks Chulow.. Appreciate that


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*anyone got 22's or 24's for sale let me know! *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 7 2009, 07:15 PM~12936239
> *anyone got 22's or 24's for sale let me know!
> *


x2 :biggrin: Money in hand.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 7 2009, 06:19 PM~12936255
> *x2 :biggrin: Money in hand.
> *


ohh shit the twins are here ?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 7 2009, 07:20 PM~12936265
> *ohh shit the twins are here ?
> *


Yeah man. They got here on on the 5th. Been here in the hospital since. Good thing they have free wifi for my laptops. :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 7 2009, 06:41 PM~12936352
> *Yeah man. They got here on on the 5th. Been here in the hospital since. Good thing they have free wifi for my laptops. :biggrin:
> *


congrats ! lo que te espera ahorra !


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 7 2009, 07:46 PM~12936369
> *congrats ! lo que te espera ahorra !
> *


Shit lo que me esta pasando ya!  
Here are my boys. :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 








[/quote]

LOVE THIS LS... BIG UPS. :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 7 2009, 06:55 PM~12936399
> *Shit lo que me esta pasando ya!
> Here are my boys. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damnnnnn. good lookin babys, congrats!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2009, 08:07 PM~12936464
> *damnnnnn. good lookin babys, congrats!
> *


Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 7 2009, 06:55 PM~12936399
> *Shit lo que me esta pasando ya!
> Here are my boys. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


CONGRATS BIG DAWG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 7 2009, 06:55 PM~12936399
> *Shit lo que me esta pasando ya!
> Here are my boys. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THEY KINDA GOT MY SKIN TONE :0 

NICE FETIS'S BRO..........SHAKE AND BAKE


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

All da machos are on right now !


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 7 2009, 06:55 PM~12936399
> *Shit lo que me esta pasando ya!
> Here are my boys. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Congrats big dawg. enjoy them b/c they grow fast!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 7 2009, 08:39 PM~12936993
> *All da machos are on right now !
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any more pics of this caddy? what it hit?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 7 2009, 09:59 PM~12937093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*96BIG_BODY*
Here you go homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ant the best video & I didient edit it but I for got what he did...it's a daily thaw


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Low_Ski_13, *hwdsfinest*, mr.regal, Gold Rush Regal, Tru2DaGame

whats up Jeff?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, mr.regal, Low_Ski_13, hoppin92,* hwdsfinest*, Gold Rush Regal, Tru2DaGame
stilll sick homie


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER

SAK PASE ?!?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 7 2009, 10:58 PM~12937532
> * HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> SAK PASE ?!?!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 7 2009, 07:28 PM~12937314
> *96BIG_BODY
> Here you go homie
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Feb 7 2009, 08:54 PM~12936732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Yeah tell me about it. They are already walking. :biggrin: But on some real talk, they are great!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DRòN, *COUPE DE BEAR*



:wave: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=457977&hl=
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=260359358207
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ya'll :wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 7 2009, 05:15 PM~12935853
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 83delta88, Bowtie South
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 8 2009, 07:43 AM~12940336
> *
> :uh: I knew you were gonna say somethin like.
> 
> *


  AND U KNOW THIS MAN


----------



## hazed_out (Apr 27, 2008)

what does that red ls hit that car is to fucken crazy


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hazed_out_@Feb 8 2009, 08:03 PM~12943429
> *what does that red ls hit that car is to fucken crazy
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it hit 64 or 65 at the show. I dont remember exactly.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 8 2009, 10:04 PM~12944598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 7 2009, 04:55 PM~12936399
> *Shit lo que me esta pasando ya!
> Here are my boys. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Lil ones are beautiful...............


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 8 2009, 10:40 PM~12945006
> *Lil ones are beautiful...............
> *


Thanks bro! :thumbsup: Hows it goin up your way?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 8 2009, 07:53 PM~12945200
> *Thanks bro! :thumbsup: Hows it goin up your way?
> *


Got a few projects going on....  other than that....cool....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

looking for new members 786-380-6468 viejitos miami fl chapter


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 8 2009, 09:40 PM~12945897
> *looking for new members 786-380-6468 viejitos miami fl chapter
> 
> 
> ...



What year cars do you have in mind for your club, do they need to have hydralics?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

from 1930 to 1964 no hydraulics needed just a lowrider or a classic look u feel me homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 8 2009, 10:02 PM~12946236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a homie i got your back ?


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

up 4 trade
or sale 
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/scummy_20
[img]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/scummy_2001/ford2.jpg








































































01/ford1.jpg[/img][/quote]


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 
:wave:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 8 2009, 10:40 PM~12945897
> *looking for new members 786-380-6468 viejitos miami fl chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> up 4 trade
> or sale
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/scummy_20
> [img]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/scummy_2001/ford2.jpg
> ...


[/quote]

:uh: :thumbsdown: CACA


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:uh: :thumbsdown: CACA
[/quote]


what car you got.................informer?


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 6 2009, 09:28 PM~12930711
> *ROLLERZZZZ
> 
> her boob is showing in all those pics good job :thumbsup:
> ...



AY....U CAN'T DENY THE FACTS bRO!  

SAME CHIT UP HERE...PLANNING THE YEAR! 

TELL EVIL TO GET READY! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> :uh: :thumbsdown: CACA


what car you got.................informer?
[/quote]

x2. no need to talk shit :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> what car you got.................informer?


x2. no need to talk shit :uh:
[/quote]
x3 :scrutinize:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

1996 Cadillac Fleetwood PAGE lol


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

:uh: :thumbsdown: CACA
[/quote]
HOW ABOUT U GO FUCK UR SELF


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 8 2009, 09:15 PM~12946436
> *a homie i got your back ?
> *


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hwdsfinest, *Low_Ski_13,* str8lows

whats up


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> up 4 trade
> or sale
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/scummy_20
> [img]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/scummy_2001/ford2.jpg
> ...


[/quote]


massacre, what yellow is that? good luck on the sale...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

hwdsfinest


:wave:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

massacre, what yellow is that? good luck on the sale...
[/quote]
ITS A FACTORY FORD RANGER COLOR/ THANKS


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats going on


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> massacre, what yellow is that? good luck on the sale...


ITS A FACTORY FORD RANGER COLOR/ THANKS
[/quote]

Thanx Bro





> whats going on


Nada, gettin ready to go back to work after being off a week from surgery


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003, MAAANDO,

:wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i guess thats good and bad at the same time .. you wanna do your rack this week sorry i couldnt get to it on the weekend i was really sick


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

yea tell me about it...i feel like callin in but i need to start again...No Probl Boss, i know how it is... Hell Yea, i havent got my scheldule yet but let know....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 9 2009, 05:29 PM~12952463
> *INKSTINCT003, MAAANDO,
> 
> :wave:
> *


Wassup cracka? :wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

did you get the metal


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 9 2009, 05:35 PM~12952508
> *Wassup cracka? :wave:
> *



wut up playa


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 9 2009, 05:35 PM~12952518
> *did you get the metal
> *



yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bowtie South

wut up Freddy?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 9 2009, 02:35 PM~12952508
> *Wassup cracka? :wave:
> *


QUE BOLON


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 9 2009, 12:19 PM~12950304
> *AY....U CAN'T DENY THE FACTS bRO!
> 
> SAME CHIT UP HERE...PLANNING THE YEAR!
> ...


yea ive been telling him to get ready :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96' lincoln, *P78dayz*, Still Hated, Euro2low, bBblue88olds

la enfermita! :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Dose any one have one for these for sale or know were I can buy one at or get one made


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 9 2009, 07:19 PM~12953862
> *Dose any one have one for these for sale or know were I can buy one at or get one made
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: I GOT ONE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 9 2009, 08:22 PM~12953886
> *:biggrin: I GOT ONE
> *


YOU WANN SALE IT????


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

how much for that ranger????


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> up 4 trade
> or sale
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/scummy_20
> [img]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/scummy_2001/ford2.jpg
> ...


[/quote]

How much for it???


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 










:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 9 2009, 07:43 PM~12954121
> *YOU WANN SALE IT????
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER, DOUBLE-O :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2009, 08:03 PM~12954339
> *CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER, DOUBLE-O :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP WHITE BIZZLE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 9 2009, 08:54 PM~12954245
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT ***** BOUND WAS $50,000


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 9 2009, 08:19 PM~12953862
> *Dose any one have one for these for sale or know were I can buy one at or get one made
> 
> 
> ...


they sell them on the lowrider website. they even have a black one


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 9 2009, 06:26 PM~12952987
> *QUE BOLON
> *


Chillin aqui con los ninos. U?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 9 2009, 09:25 PM~12954566
> *they sell them on the lowrider website. they even have a black one
> *


THANKS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 9 2009, 06:03 PM~12954339
> *CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER, DOUBLE-O :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 9 2009, 09:09 PM~12956472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn darin you got a photoshoot already :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 9 2009, 09:09 PM~12956472
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 10 2009, 12:09 AM~12956472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

SWITCHITTER

wut up pimpin?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 9 2009, 11:22 PM~12958748
> * SWITCHITTER
> 
> wut up pimpin?
> *


chillen chillen cuhz.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 10 2009, 12:09 AM~12956472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

some more nice shots


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 9 2009, 09:09 PM~12956472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN THAT BITCH IS BADDDDDDDD!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 02:34 PM~2264099
> *ro miami
> *


TTT


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joker13_GAMEOVR_@Oct 19 2004, 07:38 AM~2310632
> *UCE or soon to be dont know
> *


nice three wheels


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 8 2009, 06:08 PM~12943996
> *I believe it hit 64 or 65 at the show. I dont remember exactly.
> *


WAOWWW


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 9 2009, 06:15 PM~12954474
> *THAT ***** BOUND WAS $50,000
> *


HE GOT PLENTY MONEEEYYYYYYY :biggrin: 
wut it do pimp..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 10 2009, 11:26 AM~12960821
> *HE GOT PLENTY MONEEEYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> wut it do pimp..
> *


just vibeing at the house homie.....u


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> :uh: :thumbsdown: CACA


what car you got.................informer?
[/quote]


i did not know to be on this web page u got to have a hooked up ride sorry mr iimpalaa


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> :uh: :thumbsdown: CACA


HOW ABOUT U GO FUCK UR SELF 
[/quote]


why cuz i had a coment to say about that truck i don't like it two bricks on the front tires so it don't roll away from u what the tranny is messed up , and it has medel plate holding the door no door handle wow am i the only one who notice this


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> what car you got.................informer?


i did not know to be on this web page u got to have a hooked up ride sorry mr iimpalaa
[/quote]


well now you know, if you're gonna talk shit about someones car yours should be better or keep your comment to yourself.................


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

NOW I KNOW WHAT 

hommie we are not in colombia or a country that u can't speak ur mine we are in the USA we we can say what we want just like that other guy said in ur topic about fiberglass car 

USA FREEDOM OF SPEACH 

IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT TOOOOOO BAD

PS. ANY LEFT OVER FIBERGLASS OR PLASTIC STEERING WHEELS HANGING AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Feb 10 2009, 10:09 AM~12961565
> *NOW I KNOW WHAT
> 
> hommie we are not in colombia or a country that u can't speak ur mine we are in the USA we we can say what we want just like that other guy said in ur topic about fiberglass car
> ...


mira hifueputa no te metas con los colombianos. how bout a colombian necktie for you biaatccchhh


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Feb 10 2009, 11:09 AM~12961565
> *NOW I KNOW WHAT
> 
> hommie we are not in colombia or a country that u can't speak ur mine we are in the USA we we can say what we want just like that other guy said in ur topic about fiberglass car
> ...



exactly.............so like I said, go build your car instead of talking shit.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Feb 10 2009, 11:09 AM~12961565
> *NOW I KNOW WHAT
> 
> hommie we are not in colombia or a country that u can't speak ur mine we are in the USA we we can say what we want just like that other guy said in ur topic about fiberglass car
> ...



Ignorant fuck, Colombia is a free country with freedom of speech...............actually even more than the U.S.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *hi3s'ssan, IIMPALAA*
wusssaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 10 2009, 10:25 AM~12961676
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INKSTINCT003, hi3s'ssan, IIMPALAA
> wusssaaaaaaaaa
> *


wat up homie...lol u caught me. just lerking to see wats going on


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

sup tito....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup richie wat u doing on these side of the streets?


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

saw u in the resent post thing.mang


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yea maNg bored ass fuk


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam i need a project...lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Its page 1999 my ninja. . . .


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 10 2009, 12:44 PM~12962919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA LOOKED GOOD AT THE SHOW.. CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

krazy drama like always


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *96' lincoln*, Euro2low

u poon


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Hi ladies..... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 10 2009, 04:17 PM~12963800
> *Hi ladies..... :wave: :biggrin:
> *


wussup lil gurl :wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 10 2009, 03:48 PM~12963521
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 96' lincoln, Euro2low *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

PAGE 2000!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 10 2009, 02:17 PM~12963800
> *Hi ladies..... :wave: :biggrin:
> *


sup u hoe ass ******! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hi3s'ssan, Da Beast21, hwdsfinest, *COUPE DE BEAR*
sup homie


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Feb 10 2009, 05:22 PM~12963849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: hey settle down phag! Hey you got any knockoffs? 5 lug? Need some with spinners. ANyone?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*PAGE 2000!!!!!*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D,* HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *BrownSoul85


:wave: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 10 2009, 08:43 PM~12965624
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BrownSoul85
> :wave: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY :biggrin:
> *


FRIDAY BUT IF ANYTHING SUNDAY


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 10 2009, 05:23 PM~12965439
> *:uh:
> :angry: hey settle down phag! Hey you got any knockoffs? 5 lug? Need some with spinners. ANyone?
> *


na ***** u know i aint lowride in a while i got some eskies 17" :biggrin:


4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hi3s'ssan, *COUPE DE BEAR*
watup


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MAAANDO, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, hi3s'ssan, MISTER ED, COUPE DE BEAR

Wassup Fools? :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 10 2009, 02:03 PM~12963074
> *Its page 1999 my ninja. . . .
> 
> 
> ...


rawest ****** ever fuck all dis lil wayne bullshit bone 4 life lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 10 2009, 06:23 PM~12965994
> *na ***** u know i aint lowride in a while i got some eskies 17"  :biggrin:
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hi3s'ssan, COUPE DE BEAR
> ...


WUZZUP HOMIE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 10 2009, 06:43 PM~12966175
> *WUZZUP HOMIE
> *


chillin homie same ol'


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 10 2009, 09:29 PM~12966049
> *rawest ****** ever fuck all dis lil wayne bullshit bone 4 life lol
> *


there early shit...then they got weird as fuck and i couldnt stand all the singing and chanting :uh:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> HOW ABOUT U GO FUCK UR SELF


why cuz i had a coment to say about that truck i don't like it two bricks on the front tires so it don't roll away from u what the tranny is messed up , and it has medel plate holding the door no door handle wow am i the only one who notice this
[/quote]
FOR 1 FUCK FACE THE CAR IS STICK HOME BOY AND WE WHERE WORKN ON IT/ 2 ITS A PROJECT MEANING (NOT DONE YET ASSHOLE FINISH IT UR SELF ) AND LAST IF U DONT LIKE IT DONT LOOK !AND BY THE WAY GO FUCK UR SELF


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, DRòN


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 10 2009, 11:32 PM~12968221
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, DRòN
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> why cuz i had a coment to say about that truck i don't like it two bricks on the front tires so it don't roll away from u what the tranny is messed up , and it has medel plate holding the door no door handle wow am i the only one who notice this


FOR 1 FUCK FACE THE CAR IS STICK HOME BOY AND WE WHERE WORKN ON IT/ 2 ITS A PROJECT MEANING (NOT DONE YET ASSHOLE FINISH IT UR SELF ) AND LAST IF U DONT LIKE IT DONT LOOK !AND BY THE WAY GO FUCK UR SELF
[/quote]


:roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> why cuz i had a coment to say about that truck i don't like it two bricks on the front tires so it don't roll away from u what the tranny is messed up , and it has medel plate holding the door no door handle wow am i the only one who notice this


FOR 1 FUCK FACE THE CAR IS STICK HOME BOY AND WE WHERE WORKN ON IT/ 2 ITS A PROJECT MEANING (NOT DONE YET ASSHOLE FINISH IT UR SELF ) AND LAST IF U DONT LIKE IT DONT LOOK !AND BY THE WAY GO FUCK UR SELF
[/quote]









:roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, ripsta85, Lowridergame305, Still Hated

Mornin Mia wus good  wus poppin Mr. Still Hated


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

im looking to buy some 14s if anybody has a pair 4 sale pm me


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 11 2009, 07:27 AM~12971268
> *FUCQH8RS, ripsta85, Lowridergame305, Still Hated
> 
> Mornin Mia wus good    wus poppin Mr. Still Hated
> *


Same shit........working nights.. :angry: :angry: getting ready for my recertification test........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

no............none now.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SCARFACE 2 , 2010 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtYvYWbgQlA&feature=related


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

i will trade the regal 4 a daily driver and some money on top pm me if anyone is intrested..........(year of car must be 2000 and up)... reach me at (786)222 1297


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

looking for a clean set of 14s with close to new tires. PM me


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I GOT SOME 14s TO TRADE FOR 13s.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

does any one have a grill for a regal?? 83?? or house grill pm me


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 10 2009, 08:28 PM~12966039
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MAAANDO, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, hi3s'ssan, MISTER ED, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...



was up dawg.... the kids keeping you awake yet.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 11 2009, 11:38 AM~12972225
> *SCARFACE 2 , 2010
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtYvYWbgQlA&feature=related
> *



yo OO thats a different movie came out last year....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4 SALE 1996 LINCOLN TOWN CAR $5,500 O.B.O......CALL ANDRE 786-246-2335.*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 11 2009, 11:50 AM~12973383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey wuts goin on over there... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 11 2009, 03:45 PM~12974144
> *does any one have a grill for a regal?? 83?? or house grill pm me
> *


ChiCho got one


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 11 2009, 04:31 PM~12975430
> *ChiCho got one
> *


YEAH THANKS ,I SPOKE TO HIM EARLIER


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THIS STROLLED BY MY JOB TODAY 1964 CHEVROLET BEL-AIR STATION WAGON W/ 59,000 MILES ON THE DASH ORIGINAL CAR FROM THE MOVIE MAYBERRY DUDE WHO OWNS PICKED IT UP FOR 22,900 NOT BAD


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 11 2009, 05:10 PM~12975811
> *THIS STROLLED BY MY JOB TODAY 1964 CHEVROLET BEL-AIR STATION WAGON W/ 59,000 MILES ON THE DASH ORIGINAL CAR FROM THE MOVIE MAYBERRY DUDE WHO OWNS PICKED IT UP FOR 22,900 NOT BAD
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THIS ANT A MIA RIDE BUT FUCK IT THIS BITCH ON POINT


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 11 2009, 08:10 PM~12975811
> *THIS STROLLED BY MY JOB TODAY 1964 CHEVROLET BEL-AIR STATION WAGON W/ 59,000 MILES ON THE DASH ORIGINAL CAR FROM THE MOVIE MAYBERRY DUDE WHO OWNS PICKED IT UP FOR 22,900 NOT BAD
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats clean...


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

entoce :nicoderm:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

seen this at the toll on the turnpike :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*GOOD MORNING MIA*........SO WHAT WENT DOWN LAST NIGHT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96' lincoln,* 06hemiram, P78dayz* :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THxvHtr0blc


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

p78dayz -coupe de bear -96lincoln :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 11 2009, 01:50 PM~12973383
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice bumper :biggrin: i bet its 4 sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 12 2009, 01:21 PM~12984472
> *nice bumper  :biggrin: i bet its 4 sale
> *


everything "CAN" be for sale for the rite price :biggrin:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Wuzzup Ma Ninjas !!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat up peepz


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 12 2009, 06:27 PM~12986843
> *TTT
> *


sup homie


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking for some clean 14s with good tires. Cash in hand or trade some clean 13s with good tires for them. ASAP


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, 06hemiram, fladboy813, *GRAND HUSTLE*
wuz up bro, where you been??


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Feb 12 2009, 09:01 PM~12987739
> *Looking for some clean 14s with good tires. Cash in hand or trade some clean 13s with good tires for them. ASAP
> *


Call Homeboyz. Great guy with great prices.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003


:thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

I have an extra center link. Its for a Monte Carlo.
Triple Gold Plated so pm me if interested. Never used.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 12 2009, 09:26 PM~12988742
> *Call Homeboyz. Great guy with great prices.
> 
> 
> ...


dam those would be nice if i would paint the ride green.. oh well.. got any other wheels?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*hi3s'ssan*

BIG DOWG WHY YOU SOLD THAT TAHOE....THAT BITCH WAS NICE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 11 2009, 08:52 AM~12971386
> *im looking to buy some 14s if anybody has a pair 4 sale pm me
> *


tires big whit wall 180.00 wheels 680.00 white


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 13 2009, 07:50 AM~12991877
> *hi3s'ssan
> 
> BIG DOWG WHY YOU SOLD THAT TAHOE....THAT BITCH WAS NICE
> *


wat up homeboy.. shit i got tired of that air ride shit...lol so im going to build my big body fleetwood. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOWER SHOPS TONIGHT..................ALL LOWRIDERS AND BIG RIMS
COME OUT.....................STARTS AT 7 PM, UNIVERSITY DRIVE AND 595.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

got some monte SS parts for sale btw
SS Quarter Windows $75 a Pair
Early Monte Tail Lights w/ Housing $75
Monte Carlo 60/40 Seats $75
Edelbrock Performer Manifold $50
SS Wiper Arms (black) $40 obo

pics on request
opa-locka area
786-319-7651


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Opa Locka 02 Shitting


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 13 2009, 05:47 PM~12996376
> *Opa Locka 02 Shitting
> 
> 
> ...


The black Monte....Is that the one that would go to the hangouts with a nasty stroker in it??


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 13 2009, 06:52 PM~12996426
> *The black Monte....Is that the one that would go to the hangouts with a nasty stroker in it??
> *


 yes sir but it was never black :uh:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

some more hangout specials


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 13 2009, 05:54 PM~12996437
> * yes sir but it was never black  :uh:
> *


Well, what ever color it was, I remember that car. One of very few cars that move . very fast and engine was harcore. Bitch was bad even though it was on big rimz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 13 2009, 05:43 PM~12995282
> *wat up homeboy.. shit i got tired of that air ride shit...lol so im going to build my big body fleetwood. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

The Heat got Germaine Oneal ???


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 13 2009, 06:21 PM~12996637
> *The Heat got Germaine Oneal ???
> *


Yes sir for Marion and Banks...

I guess they don't want Stoudemire?  :dunno: Stupid move.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 13 2009, 06:24 PM~12996651
> *Yes sir for Marion and Banks...
> 
> I guess they don't want Stoudemire?   :dunno: Stupid move.
> *



Portland was offering a much better deal for Stoudemire...heat couldn't match it...plus his injuries

O'neal's contract is cheaper, he's 6'11 and can play center (which is what the heat is lacking)...I think its just a fill in move until we can aquire a center next year via draft...but what do i know


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Feb 13 2009, 06:24 PM~12996651
> *Yes sir for Marion and Banks...
> 
> I guess they don't want Stoudemire?   :dunno: Stupid move.
> *


they also got some guard there I have never heard of


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 13 2009, 09:03 PM~12996921
> *they also got some guard there I have never heard of
> *


Yeah they got Moon. That boy got ups. He was in the slam dunk contest last year.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

MIA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









OOO SEVEN


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

$1000 obo 5 lug universal 22 inch plates will need 1 tire other 3 good...clean rims
located in Miami. contact Chris at 786-302-4521


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Yea smart move by the Heat.. Why give up Beasley for Amare when you can get Amare or Bosh in 2010 when they both Free Agents and you can have Wade, Beasley and either Both or Amare.. Good move by the Heat!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 13 2009, 07:57 PM~12997738
> *MIA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

stephen buddy in this wagon said he's coming for ya . :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn..............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xv-pod80yE Taking it way back...........


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2009, 01:30 AM~13000502
> *stephen buddy in this wagon said he's coming for ya .    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lmaooo im readyfor him.... but tell him he is missing some strobes


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 13 2009, 10:46 PM~12998686
> *Yea smart move by the Heat.. Why give up Beasley for Amare when you can get Amare or Bosh in 2010 when they both Free Agents and you can have Wade, Beasley and either Both or Amare.. Good move by the Heat!!
> *


I doubt they will be able to pick up either of those 2 in 2010....unless they dont mind paying luxury tax out the ass...don't forget Wade is a free agent in 2010 too...and you know he is going to want a fat contract.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I can just picture..

Wade dishing to Lebron.. both in NY Knicks jerseys


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 14 2009, 10:29 AM~13001340
> *I can just picture..
> 
> Wade dishing to Lebron.. both in  NY Knicks jerseys
> *


unfortunately, i think that is alot closer to reality....

unless the Cavs can somehow win a championship before then and can offer Lebron half of the ownership of the United States when his contract is up.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Could always give Lebron some country.. Call it Lebronistan..

There is not a chance he is staying in Cleveland


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 14 2009, 02:56 PM~13002934
> *Could always give Lebron some country.. Call it Lebronistan..
> 
> There is not a chance he is staying in Cleveland
> *



you never know...he's from there, so that might play a big role in it

Jay Z is going to have him playing for the Nets....the rockafella jet...free off contract insentives...and Beyonces ass twice a week...sounds like a hell of a deal to me


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

looks great


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13003327
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DRòN, *SWITCHITTER, PINK86REGAL*
:0 
:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 14 2009, 04:27 PM~13003829
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DRòN, SWITCHITTER, PINK86REGAL
> :0
> ...


 :cheesy: damn we some lay it low junkies, we just left luis's house, and already we on this shit...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Feb 14 2009, 06:29 PM~13003840
> *:cheesy:  damn we some lay it low junkies, we just left luis's house, and already we on this shit...lol.. :biggrin:
> *


foreal! i just wanted to see how the pic came out cuz that shit looked huge on luis computer. but it looks alright, now i understand why every pic he post is small lol. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone got pics of wat to do to put 13 on a bigbody fleet? i kno the caliper part but in the rear it clears the quarter perfect and hits on the other side just a bit. and the skirts. wat do u got to do? thanks in advance


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 14 2009, 09:25 PM~13004575
> *anyone got pics  of wat to do to put 13 on a bigbody fleet? i kno the caliper part but in the rear it clears the quarter perfect and hits on the other side just a bit. and the skirts. wat do u got to do? thanks in advance
> *


half an inch spacers in the front. Rear clears fine as long as the shocks are good. If not grab a piece of 2x4 with a small hydraulic jack and push out the side giving you the problem.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 14 2009, 07:09 PM~13004846
> *half an inch spacers in the front. Rear clears fine as long as the shocks are good. If not grab a piece of 2x4 with a small hydraulic jack and push out the side giving you the problem.
> *


sup fool ...shit mando u need too come thru and give me a hand... lol


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13003327
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 15 2009, 12:18 AM~13005646
> *sup fool ...shit mando u need too come thru and give me a hand... lol
> *


***** my kids were just born. Cant do that right now. If you want to come thru my crib you know where i am at. Just not today. I am putting my floors in.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Working away.








Halfway there.
















Thinking what to do next.








Floor out.








Fitting








Final fitting before welding


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 14 2009, 05:54 PM~13003327
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 06:55 PM~13010667
> *Working away.
> 
> 
> ...



bout time you put in sum work.... haha


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

SWITCHITTER

wut up playa?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 15 2009, 06:58 PM~13010692
> *bout time you put in sum work.... haha
> *


Tell me about it. Some more work coming during the week.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 07:01 PM~13010707
> *Tell me about it. Some more work coming during the week.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FOR THE H8TERS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGVnszBFuJs


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

REAL TALK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pifiTrMyIUU


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 04:55 PM~13010667
> *Working away.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good and congrats on the twinns


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 15 2009, 06:53 PM~13010650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 06:55 PM~13010667
> *Working away.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: PROPZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Feb 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13011604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fresh! :biggrin: Hows the whip coming along?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 15 2009, 03:55 PM~13010667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks nice. its a great add on to the car.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ANYBODY HAVE SOME USED 13S OR 14S 4 SALE????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT MIAMI!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

my marquis
on 4's


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 05:55 PM~13010667
> *Working away.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Feb 15 2009, 10:33 PM~13012780
> *ANYBODY HAVE SOME USED 13S OR 14S 4 SALE????
> *


i got some 13 dayton 88


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 09:46 PM~13011735
> *
> Thanks fresh! :biggrin: Hows the whip coming along?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup miami! wheres everyone at?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 15 2009, 05:53 PM~13010650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo luis looking sick...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

mmmmaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddooooooooooo


hows the double mint twins


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 16 2009, 08:41 AM~13015962
> *mmmmaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddooooooooooo
> hows the double mint twins
> *


for real dis ***** dont make a party to celebrate the kids or nada..lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hi3s'ssan, *INKSTINCT003*, all-eyez-onme


sup homie!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 08:49 AM~13016007
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: hi3s'ssan, INKSTINCT003, all-eyez-onme
> sup homie!
> *


CHILLING BRO, HERE AT THE SHOP ALREADY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 16 2009, 08:53 AM~13016029
> *CHILLING BRO, HERE AT THE SHOP ALREADY
> *


yea i might go out there so u can help with the skirts...lol


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yo wus good everyone looking for a lack 93 and up pm me n e one thanx


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 04:55 PM~13010667
> *Working away.
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE CHECK OUT HUBBARDS IMPALA PARTS THEY HAVE THE FLOOR PAN BRACE 75.00 EA 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 selling all chrome 13's lemme know asap


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

looking for center gold 13s anyone selling any and a juice setup pm me got cash


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 16 2009, 07:33 AM~13015441
> *i got some 13 dayton 88
> *


whats the price tag???


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Feb 16 2009, 02:02 PM~13016856
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE CHECK OUT HUBBARDS IMPALA PARTS THEY HAVE THE FLOOR PAN BRACE 75.00 EA
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! :thumbsup: I got the floors from Hubbards. but im not fucking with them anymore. Shipping is a killer. Hey lend me that rotisserie I need to get under the belly. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *IIMPALAA*

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Miami.. How is everyone?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got a Tek-9 for sale.. if anyone is looking for one..
Been sitting at my place for a year.. Excellent condition =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Photos of it


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

how much euro


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Make an offer..

its just wasting space.. but i dont want to GIVE it away


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 16 2009, 11:30 AM~13017037
> *whats the price tag???
> *


saw you riding down 8th street by harris field yesturday car looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

64 IMPALA FULL PASSENGER DOOR SHELL $400 O.B.O DELIVERED TO YOUR DOOR IN DADE OR BROWARD


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 03:43 PM~13018140
> *Photos of it
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 16 2009, 01:30 PM~13017037
> *whats the price tag???
> *











700


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Luis.. Make me an offer..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 05:18 PM~13018917
> *Luis.. Make me an offer..
> *


i just call you


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

not near my phone.. PM me an offer


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

2000 Cadillac DeVille. Silver outside with silver and grey interior. Brand new 15% tints. Dual din indash tv/dvd. Clean in and out, make offers or trade for clean big body or G Body. Contact Luis at 786-991-6439.. Will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wats good .... people im looking for a 93 and up fleet wood pm me n e one thanx


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*Anybody got 64 impala parts for sale lmk!!*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup peepz!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS GOOD M.I.A.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hi3s'ssan, *SWITCHITTER*, CADALLAC PIMPIN' *MAAANDO*

sup homies! :wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Feb 16 2009, 07:44 PM~13019706
> *Anybody got 64 impala parts for sale lmk!!
> *


what parts you need i have alot of extra parts


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

lookin for setup and center golds anyone have anything


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

a lil demented side of lowriding


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

4 Members: hwdsfinest, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, orientalmontecarlo, LOWLYFEPHILL

whats going on


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13020800
> *lookin for setup and center golds  anyone have anything
> *


 :biggrin: Is it for what I saw at ur crib or you got something new now


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

somethin new :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up *lo lo *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 09:24 PM~13020921
> *4 Members: hwdsfinest, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, orientalmontecarlo, LOWLYFEPHILL
> 
> whats going on
> *


man I just got tham wheelz put on that I been telling you about....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

tight work you put them on yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 09:26 PM~13020941
> *somethin new  :biggrin:
> *


nice.....what a gbody,big body,town car,box,ice cream truck :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up fool :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up watson :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: hi3s'ssan, bBblue88olds, hwdsfinest, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, LOWLYFEPHILL, lmadera, HIACHIKKO24, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER* 
:wave: sup homie


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

lo lo tell watson whats up wit the ride i picked up now .............im always comin up on somethin new for the low


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 09:30 PM~13020980
> *tight work you put them on yet
> *


ya man tham shit's wann make me paint my shit a.s.a.p for real...you seen tham before...man this 36volts to the front ant cuting it for nomore last friday rideing back from towers I was geting that bitch of the ground dowg


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

is about time this shit gets going...lol ive been bored out my mind :loco:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

keep it under the radar they will see soon yo hope the ready :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 06:38 PM~13021087
> *ya man tham shit's wann make me paint my shit a.s.a.p for real...you seen tham before...man this 36volts to the front ant cuting it for nomore last friday rideing back from towers I was  geting that bitch of the ground dowg
> *


dawg 72 volt that shit!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Feb 16 2009, 09:34 PM~13021032
> *what up watson  :biggrin:
> *


chilling big dowg....ur car back on the street's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 09:35 PM~13021047
> *lo lo tell watson whats up wit the ride i picked up now .............im always comin up on somethin new for the low
> *


what is it


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

when i left from by you 500 bucks 4 my next project i will be back with the lic in 2 weeks yo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Feb 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13021105
> *keep it under the radar they will see soon yo hope the ready :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

should i tell him jeff


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13021106
> *dawg 72 volt that shit!!
> *


naw I might just 60 volt it


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

shhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Feb 16 2009, 09:44 PM~13021166
> *should i tell him jeff
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Feb 16 2009, 09:45 PM~13021198
> *shhhhh :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 06:45 PM~13021193
> *naw I might just 60 volt it
> *


nice!! so wats good fool?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 09:48 PM~13021233
> *nice!! so wats good fool?
> *


just vibeing dowg...I just gott get my rear cylinder,a motor for my rear pump & im good to go with the rear


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 06:45 PM~13021193
> *naw I might just 60 volt it
> *


thats it shit try 10 two the nose yo :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 06:49 PM~13021244
> *just vibeing dowg...I just gott get my rear cylinder,a motor for my rear pump & im good to go with the rear
> *


yea i need to find me a setup.. but ****** has lost they dam mind


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

man you no i dont play when im drive hoping


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Feb 16 2009, 09:50 PM~13021249
> *thats it  shit try 10 two the nose yo :biggrin:
> *


naw big dowg I ant trying to stand it on the rear beacuase that ant hopping :biggrin: Im going to pull my shit in hopp it & jump back in that shit & ride it back to the crib....no trailer bitch for me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13021307
> *naw big dowg I ant trying to stand it on the rear beacuase that ant hopping :biggrin: Im going to pull my shit in hopp it & jump back in that shit & ride it back to the crib....no trailer bitch for me
> *


das my dawg :rofl:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 09:52 PM~13021273
> *yea i need to find me a setup.. but ****** has lost they dam mind
> *


you aint lyin i cant find a setup or wheels the ones i do fine they think they sellin brand new shit for the price they askin


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 07:00 PM~13021383
> *you aint lyin i cant find a setup or wheels the ones i do fine they think they sellin brand new shit for the price they askin
> *


i got wheels nice/decent ones.. but ****** selling setups like the new competition shit...lol


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yo watson sorry i didnt answer you i had left the room


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 09:52 PM~13021273
> *yea i need to find me a setup.. but ****** has lost they dam mind
> *


man str8 up everything on my shit was used....jeff had replace one of my front seal but I should have done it before I even have put tham cylinders on...other than that everthing workz for me...fuck it just ask arouund...the only thing that was new was my batteries


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, JETHROW-BODEAN, hialeah305boyz, *CADILLAC D*, hi3s'ssan, ripsta85
THANKZ ALOT AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

8 Members: JETHROW-BODEAN, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *DIRTYSOUTHRADIO,* hwdsfinest, hialeah305boyz, CADILLAC D, hi3s'ssan, ripsta85

you ever get you caddilac un stuck ???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 10:04 PM~13021450
> *yo watson sorry i didnt answer you i had left the room
> *


 :biggrin: Did you get tham armz yet for me....whats the ball joint code number from napa by the way


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i got you tommorow ...lo lo told me them shits still probally gonna break even reinfored they not good thats why he changed them to chevy ones


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 07:05 PM~13021467
> *man str8 up everything on my shit was used....jeff had replace one of my front seal but I should have done it before I even have put tham cylinders on...other than that everthing workz for me...fuck it just ask arouund...the only thing that was new was my batteries
> *


well i dont mind used pumps and decent hoses, springs and cups and donuts but i'll buy new batts, and cylinders


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

so whats up you wanna build a hopper now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 10:09 PM~13021529
> *i got you tommorow  ...lo lo told me them shits still probally gonna break even reinfored they not good thats why he changed them to chevy ones
> *


ummmm I just get tham for now that get tham black magic onez


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 07:11 PM~13021545
> *so whats up you wanna build a hopper now  :biggrin:
> *


who? :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

the ball joints you have to be careful hoppin on cause of the way they bolt on


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 10:13 PM~13021561
> *who? :biggrin:
> *


watson


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 07:14 PM~13021581
> *watson
> *


he gettin switch happy!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yea he is


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13021543
> *well i dont mind used pumps and decent hoses, springs and cups and donuts but i'll buy new batts, and cylinders
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 09:06 PM~13021487
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, JETHROW-BODEAN, hialeah305boyz, CADILLAC D, hi3s'ssan, ripsta85
> THANKZ ALOT AGAIN HOMIE
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 10:13 PM~13021567
> *the ball joints you have to be careful hoppin on cause of the way they bolt on
> *


ok


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, hi3s'ssan, -CAROL CITY-, hwdsfinest, CADILLAC D, Mazda350, HIACHIKKO24, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*
sup mo!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

any one have a complete chevy v8 for sale just need motor 305 or 350 dont matter


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida, CADILLAC D, -CAROL CITY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CADILLAC D, hwdsfinest, *-CAROL CITY-, *Mazda350, HIACHIKKO24


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 10:15 PM~13021600
> *he gettin switch happy!
> *


naw not realy...I just like trying tham ****** who thing there big of the streetz becuase they have big rims n shit


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13021690
> *Miami305Rida, CADILLAC D, -CAROL CITY :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:0 OH SHIT A GHOST :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 07:21 PM~13021704
> *naw not realy...I just like trying tham ****** who thing there big of the streetz becuase they have big rims n shit
> *


yea yea


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 16 2009, 10:21 PM~13021704
> *naw not realy...I just like trying tham ****** who thing there big of the streetz becuase they have big rims n shit
> *


where q been at he still need the juice finished i been real busy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*lol o*
theres 2 carz comeing out of dade that will be hitting the street's for the 09 pluz my shit also all 3 dailyz buy the way :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 16 2009, 10:24 PM~13021744
> *yea yea
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 10:25 PM~13021754
> *where q been at he still need the juice finished  i been real busy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i see phil is lurking!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

me?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 07:59 PM~13022283
> *me?
> *


yea...lol how u doing phil?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Good...

Who are you?

I dont recognize that truck


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

no i got u hold on let me find it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

u actually took this of my truck.. i was the dude at the ecr show with rich from rollin'


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Its ok.. I'm patient..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ah ok..

I remember you..



Long ass time ago i took that photo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yea i was telling wen i was with rich.. that i aint seen u seen that show at mafi's shop.(platinum customs)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah it was like..

305 customs.. or something like that


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

1987 Caprice Classic
350 CID
Edelbrock Intake Manifold
Headers

$2500.00 or best offer 

<img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01628.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<a href=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01628.jpg\' target=\'_blank\'>http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nla...ha/DSC01628.jpg</a>[/IMG], <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01629.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01630.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01631.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01632.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01633.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01634.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01635.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01636.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01637.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01638.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />, <img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01639.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

For more info call Rollie 786-486-0814


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 08:08 PM~13022438
> *Yeah it was like..
> 
> 305 customs.. or something like that
> *


yea it was 305 motoring prior to platinum customs.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit died


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm editing some stuff i did last weekend in Vegas.. 

I'll post some stuff later


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 16 2009, 07:14 PM~13020824
> *a lil demented side of lowriding
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks raw as fuck..one of the best artist in miami in my view


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 16 2009, 08:35 PM~13022848
> *that shit looks raw as fuck..one of the best artist in miami in my view
> *


x2 its some gansta shit


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Got a ton.. Just a sample to see if anyone is still awake.. Last weekend in Las Vegas


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I know Photobucket will ban this.. so see it if you can before...

Another sample


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I know more than half of these photos will be banned by tomorrow..

So see them while you can..

Last Weekend in Vegas


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More

Little Hotel Action =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

phil u lucky bastard












*
I ENVY U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More





















These were some BAD ASS hotel rooms


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

no pluz size ,bbw,chubby girls there


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys..

Sorry to thread hijack..

These images will probably be banned by tomorrow.. so enjoy if you can still see them

Phil


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 17 2009, 12:24 AM~13024624
> *More
> 
> 
> ...



right click and save gonna be deleted soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I have an email list.. that i created about 10 years ago..

A couple people from LayitLow are on it.. Like Double O..

The photos will be coming by email tomorrow.. even if Photobucket bans them =D


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

DAM PHIL MADE MY NIGHT...LOL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I wasnt originally going to put them on here.. just got bored after editing them.. figured you guys would enjoy them.. 

I'm sure i'll get the "Lets get back to cars" messages.. but at least a couple enjoyed


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 10:32 PM~13024756
> *I wasnt originally going to put them on here.. just got bored after editing them.. figured you guys would enjoy them..
> 
> I'm sure i'll get the "Lets get back to cars" messages.. but at least a couple enjoyed
> *


fuk that shit phil more pics more pics...lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha.. I shot over 2000 photos.. these are the only ones i edited..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

looks good bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 17 2009, 01:30 AM~13024725
> *DAM PHIL MADE MY NIGHT...LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 17 2009, 01:37 AM~13024835
> *Haha.. I shot over 2000 photos.. these are the only ones i edited..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn phil you ant fucking around


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 17 2009, 12:00 AM~13024225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


watson!! all youuuuuu :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 16 2009, 10:45 PM~13024943
> *watson!! all youuuuuu  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Feb 17 2009, 12:26 AM~13024664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and how do u get on this "list"?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 16 2009, 10:47 PM~13024966
> *and how do u get on this "list"?
> *


x2


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just PM me your Email.. and i'll add you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 17 2009, 01:45 AM~13024943
> *watson!! all youuuuuu  :biggrin:
> *


naw thats wayyyyyyyyy to much for me


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

OK.. added Dron and Iceman..

Night guys


=D


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 16 2009, 07:07 PM~13021494
> *8 Members: JETHROW-BODEAN, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, hwdsfinest, hialeah305boyz, CADILLAC D, hi3s'ssan, ripsta85
> 
> you ever get you caddilac un stuck ???
> *



yeah its been unstuck i was at towers on friday


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 11:37 PM~13024835
> *Haha.. I shot over 2000 photos.. these are the only ones i edited..
> *


how in the hell do you get like VIP over all the other pop? and these girls just do this shit for you ?? do you be getting to bang or at least get some blow jobs from most of the girls??


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalo22+Feb 16 2009, 05:23 PM~13018500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
NIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 09:44 PM~13023957
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE yall better right click and save while you can :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MORNIN MI-YAY-YO :wave: 
7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FUCQH8RS, cheydogge, IIMPALAA, lalo22


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DAMN PHIL, AS U MADE A LOT GUYS NITE, U MADE MY MORNING!
CAN I MAKE IT ON UR EMAIL LIST...... I WANNA SEE MORE!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> *Thanks dawg...the fam and i went to get some food...my kids love that car :biggrin: *
> yea man i bet i cant wait to get mine on the street to cruise and enjoy it


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 10:54 PM~13025057
> *Just PM me your Email.. and i'll add you
> *


nice pics phill must of been a fun night made my morning lol :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CLASSIC CARSHOW
The City of Miramar Community Services Department, All Service Refuse, Inc, the Southwest Broward Elks Lodge #2273 and the Miramar Police Athletic League bring you a classic and customized car show, Sunday, March 1, 2009, from 11 am – 4 pm at the Miramar Regional Park, 16801 Miramar Parkway. This open show will feature classic and customized vehicles. Top 60 entries receive awards. Dash plaques will be given to the first 100 vehicles. Show Car Registration fee is $15. Other activities include free live entertainment, inflatables for the children, and raffles all day long. Food and beverages will be available for purchase. All proceeds will benefit the Southwest Broward Elks Lodge #2273 and the Miramar Police Athletic League. Park fees are $1.50 per person, children 5 and under are free. For more information call 954-602-3319.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 17 2009, 07:53 AM~13026948
> *CLASSIC CARSHOW
> The City of Miramar Community Services Department, All Service Refuse, Inc, the Southwest Broward Elks Lodge #2273 and the Miramar Police Athletic League bring you a classic and customized car show, Sunday, March 1, 2009, from 11 am – 4 pm at the Miramar Regional Park, 16801 Miramar Parkway. This open show will feature classic and customized vehicles. Top 60 entries receive awards. Dash plaques will be given to the first 100 vehicles. Show Car Registration fee is $15. Other activities include free live entertainment, inflatables for the children, and raffles all day long. Food and beverages will be available for purchase. All proceeds will benefit the Southwest Broward Elks Lodge #2273 and the Miramar Police Athletic League. Park fees are $1.50 per person, children 5 and under are free. For more information call 954-602-3319.
> *


sounds like i'll be there


8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hi3s'ssan, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Evelitog, Bowtie South, *Low_Ski_13*, 83delta88
:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

WATSON! THATS ALL YOU! lol


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up playa?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

na na i got one for watson...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 17 2009, 08:07 AM~13027021
> *wut up playa?
> *


chilling wanting to do more to the lac!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

dam............


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

darcy is gay................lmfao


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

SALE . . WOW. Saw it on craigslist


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Feb 17 2009, 08:31 AM~13027136
> *darcy is gay................lmfao
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Feb 17 2009, 08:31 AM~13027136
> *darcy is gay................lmfao
> *



DARCY SAY DONT TALK SHIT CUZ YO ASS GOT OWNED LAST NIGHT ..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dis shit dead again... que bola mang


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Boulevard305, *Fleetwood 305* :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Wassup


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wats good ya?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Euro2low

nice pix bro...how you get so lucky...haha, i need a career change.... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll make it seem even better..

I got paid for those photos.. 

and along the way.. i get some "fringe benefits" from the promoters.. as you can see in the photos =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

In case anyone is interested..

Friday The 13th

TS (high res cam version)

In Theaters Now











http://rapidshare.com/files/198568041/Frid...iTiON.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/198568031/Frid...iTiON.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/198568485/Frid...iTiON.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/198568775/Frid...iTiON.part4.rar


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Damnit.. they already removed it.. nevermind


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

INKSTINCT003,


que bola


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo if anybody interested i got this truck for sale its a 89 chevy silverado short bed with a 350 motor 700r4 trans dual exaust also come with hedders it 99/2000 yukon front on it need minor body work and paint no rust askin $2500 754 244 3108 alex


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Feb 16 2009, 05:44 PM~13019706
> *64 IMPALA FULL PASSENGER DOOR SHELL $400 O.B.O DELIVERED TO YOUR DOOR IN DADE OR BROWARD
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que bola ppl ! where everyone at?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 17 2009, 02:44 PM~13030391
> *INKSTINCT003,
> que bola
> *


yoooooooooo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 17 2009, 11:06 AM~13027014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw man Im str8 off of that


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

93brougham :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Feb 17 2009, 08:39 PM~13032520
> *93brougham :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNDOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*<--- bored as fuck*
User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hi3s'ssan, GbodyonD's, Miami305Rida, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, Mazda350, Chevy210

que bola homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 07:19 PM~13032944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks nice from wat i see but thats all..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 17 2009, 10:13 PM~13032868
> *<--- bored as fuck
> User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: hi3s'ssan, GbodyonD's, Miami305Rida, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Mazda350, Chevy210
> ...


WHAT???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 07:22 PM~13032964
> *WHAT???
> *


lol...dats cuban for wats up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 17 2009, 10:23 PM~13032975
> *lol...dats cuban for wats up
> *


 :biggrin: OH JUST VIBEING ON HERE & LOOKING FOR SOME PICS TO POST ON HERE OF SOME CHICKZ THAT I FEEL ARE SEXY...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 07:26 PM~13033012
> *:biggrin: OH JUST VIBEING ON HERE & LOOKING FOR SOME PICS TO POST ON HERE OF SOME CHICKZ THAT I FEEL ARE SEXY...
> *


yes same just staring into the fleet wishes i had the money to juice it already




6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hi3s'ssan, *Euro2low*, PSYCHOTICPaint, GbodyonD's, JUST ME, lowbikeon20z
sup phil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

man lil by lil dowg it will come together


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 07:30 PM~13033070
> *man lil by lil dowg it will come together
> *


yea i know im just stressing cuz i aint got no work got fired.. and i aint use to sitting around


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FOR SALE
YAMAHA BANSHEE CANDY PURPLE WIT SUM WORK NOTHIN BIG
PM ME 4 INFO


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

lookin for a hood for 78-80 monte carlo any one no of anything pm me please


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

''we lowriding in dade"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V44Y8MYBu4&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13033081
> *yea i know im just stressing cuz i aint got no work got fired.. and i aint use to sitting around
> *


damn that suckz


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13033669
> *''we lowriding in dade"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V44Y8MYBu4&feature
> *



lookin good hope to ride soon wit ya


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 17 2009, 11:27 PM~13033737
> *lookin good hope to ride soon wit ya
> *


 :biggrin: more videos comeing soon


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 08:22 PM~13033688
> *damn that suckz
> *


yea mang!





dam 8 fuckers in here and no1 talking? :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jeff what u think :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 08:58 PM~13034085
> *jeff what u think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


<-- aint jeff but i likes!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 18 2009, 12:00 AM~13034096
> *<-- aint jeff but i likes!
> *


Thankz


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 11:02 PM~13034116
> *Thankz
> *


very niceeee :thumbsup:

whens the cars turn?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13034131
> *very niceeee :thumbsup:
> 
> whens the cars turn?
> *


x2 waiting for that for a while now


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 10:58 PM~13034085
> *jeff what u think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HEY CAN I ASK A QUESTION...

HOW COME ON THE FIRST PICS LOOKS LIKE A TWO PRONG K.O
BUT THE SECOND PIC LOOKS LIKE IT GOT A THREE...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

STILL LOOKS GOOD THOUGH....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:03 AM~13034131
> *very niceeee :thumbsup:
> 
> whens the cars turn?
> *


 :biggrin: soon I hope


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 18 2009, 12:09 AM~13034174
> *HEY CAN I ASK A QUESTION...
> 
> HOW COME ON THE FIRST PICS LOOKS LIKE A TWO PRONG K.O
> ...


long story....I have 3 prong on on 3 wheelz and a 2 prong on the front driver side wheel but I have the other 3 prong here in my room but I wanted to get all new one but I just might keep these 3 prongs


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 11:17 PM~13034256
> *long story....I have 3 prong on on 3 wheelz and a 2 prong on the front driver side wheel but I have the other 3 prong here in my room but  I wanted to get all new one but I just might keep these 3 prongs
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 09:17 PM~13034256
> *long story....I have 3 prong on on 3 wheelz and a 2 prong on the front driver side wheel but I have the other 3 prong here in my room but  I wanted to get all new one but I just might keep these 3 prongs
> *



as long as they tight..lol and no wheels come flying off.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 18 2009, 12:24 AM~13034353
> *as long as they tight..lol and no wheels come flying off.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13034391
> *:biggrin:
> *


looks like u had that happen too huh?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

looking 4 some 14s


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

For Sale or Trade for Street Bike...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

mando you up early......

























or the babies woke you up..


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Feb 17 2009, 11:57 PM~13034780
> *For Sale or Trade for Street Bike...
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price on the banshee?


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 18 2009, 06:41 AM~13037182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 18 2009, 12:29 AM~13034411
> *looks like u had that happen too huh?
> *


naw


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 18 2009, 07:41 AM~13037182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 18 2009, 04:41 AM~13037182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mando r those the plans for the impala....lol


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

well its a start
welded all the metal so i started on the bodywork


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13034476
> *looking 4 some 14s
> *


order them straght from og wire 95.00 each 
on sale check it out or call


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

if anyone know or hears of a 2door box in a junk yard pm me thanks


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2009, 12:41 PM~13039041
> *if anyone know or hears of a 2door box in a junk yard pm me  thanks
> *


i got one for sell 86


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

also got this scooter 4 $600 obo it needs a battery it runs lil beat up it 06 49cc


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 18 2009, 11:47 AM~13039592
> *i got one for sell 86
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey People


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I wanna stab that annoying bitch from American Idol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IT SEEMS LIKE THE HANGOUT IS GONNA BE PACKED TONITE. SO FOR YOU GUYS THAT LIKE SHOWING OFF AND WAISTING YOUR TIRES DOING DONUTS, DO ME A FAVOR . DONT. PEOPLE BRING THEIR KIDS OUT HERE, ITS A PARKING LOT NOT A RACE TRACK, AND IF YOU HAVE BEEF WITH SOMEONE OUT HERE. TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE. IF SOMETHING POPS OFF HERE COPS ARE GONNA RAID THIS PLACE. AND IF THAT HAPPENS FOR SURE THERE WILL NOT BE ANY MORE HANGOUTS HERE. THIS IS NOT HIALEAH PEOPLE. LETS TAKE CARE OF THE SPOT. THANK YOU








*I'M BARACK OBAMA, AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE.*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 18 2009, 03:12 PM~13040723
> *IT SEEMS LIKE THE HANGOUT IS GONNA BE PACKED TONITE. SO FOR YOU GUYS THAT LIKE SHOWING OFF AND WAISTING YOUR TIRES DOING DONUTS, DO ME A FAVOR . DONT. PEOPLE BRING THEIR KIDS OUT HERE, ITS A PARKING LOT NOT A RACE TRACK, AND IF YOU HAVE BEEF WITH SOMEONE OUT HERE. TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE. IF SOMETHING POPS OFF HERE COPS ARE GONNA RAID THIS PLACE. AND IF THAT HAPPENS FOR SURE THERE WILL NOT BE ANY MORE HANGOUTS HERE. THIS IS NOT HIALEAH PEOPLE. LETS TAKE CARE OF THE SPOT. THANK YOU
> 
> 
> ...



X1000000 :biggrin:


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 18 2009, 01:47 PM~13039592
> *i got one for sell 86
> *


whats up whitebizzle....i learn how to log on from work whiteboy!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 17 2009, 09:26 PM~13033012
> *:biggrin: OH JUST VIBEING ON HERE & LOOKING FOR SOME PICS TO POST ON HERE OF SOME CHICKZ THAT I FEEL ARE SEXY...
> *



:uh: NAW PLEASE DONT POST UP ANY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, 95bigbody*

WAZUP WHITE BOYS :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WHAT HAPPEND WITH THE BREWSKY NITES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 18 2009, 07:17 PM~13041740
> *:uh: NAW PLEASE DONT POST UP ANY PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

whos going out tonight?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 18 2009, 04:20 PM~13041767
> *WHAT HAPPEND WITH THE BREWSKY NITES :biggrin:
> *


x Muthafukin 2 !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SOLO UHP, 96' lincoln, *93brougham*, CADALLAC PIMPIN', *INKSTINCT003*, hi3s'ssan
:wave: :wave:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 18 2009, 04:20 PM~13041767
> *WHAT HAPPEND WITH THE BREWSKY NITES :biggrin:
> *


our white boy got cuffed up thats what happened!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 18 2009, 04:12 PM~13040723
> *IT SEEMS LIKE THE HANGOUT IS GONNA BE PACKED TONITE. SO FOR YOU GUYS THAT LIKE SHOWING OFF AND WAISTING YOUR TIRES DOING DONUTS, DO ME A FAVOR . DONT. PEOPLE BRING THEIR KIDS OUT HERE, ITS A PARKING LOT NOT A RACE TRACK, AND IF YOU HAVE BEEF WITH SOMEONE OUT HERE. TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE. IF SOMETHING POPS OFF HERE COPS ARE GONNA RAID THIS PLACE. AND IF THAT HAPPENS FOR SURE THERE WILL NOT BE ANY MORE HANGOUTS HERE. THIS IS NOT HIALEAH</span> PEOPLE. LETS TAKE CARE OF THE SPOT. THANK YOU
> <img src=\'http://i43.tinypic.com/2vskmxu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:red\'>I'M BARACK OBAMA, AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE.
> *


what does that mean this place is good :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 18 2009, 08:28 PM~13042905
> *our white boy got cuffed up thats what happened!
> *




lol :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

memories


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 18 2009, 05:06 AM~13037206
> *whats the price on the banshee?
> *


*5000 firm*


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

does anyone know the firing order on a buick 3.8 (regal motor)


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 16 2009, 09:22 PM~13024602
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER+Feb 18 2009, 07:19 PM~13042250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 18 2009, 07:17 PM~13041740
> *:uh: NAW PLEASE DONT POST UP ANY PICS :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 18 2009, 11:24 PM~13044345
> *does anyone know the firing order on a buick 3.8 (regal motor)
> *


165432 

Or: http://autorepair.about.com/od/enginefiringorders1/


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 19 2009, 01:12 AM~13046607
> *:biggrin:
> *


FUNNY !!!!!!!!! I DIDNT KNOW THAT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS ALLOWED TO DO BREWSKIE NIGHTS???? ANY TAKERS ???? AND NOT LUIS HOUSE SOMEONE ELSE???? :biggrin:


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2009, 08:35 PM~13042978
> *memories
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE OUR CARS!!!!


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 18 2009, 08:28 PM~13042905
> *our white boy got cuffed up thats what happened!
> *


WE HAVE TO WAIT, THE ECONOMY IS FUCKED UP RIGHT KNOW... BOTH REGALS HAVE ME BROKE DADDY!!!!!!! LETS SEE IF OBAMA WILL GIVE US A JUNKIE HOUR BAILOUT PLAN!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Feb 19 2009, 06:37 AM~13047844
> *LOOKS LIKE OUR CARS!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Feb 19 2009, 08:40 AM~13047857
> *WE HAVE TO WAIT, THE ECONOMY IS FUCKED UP RIGHT KNOW... BOTH REGALS HAVE ME BROKE DADDY!!!!!!! LETS SEE IF OBAMA WILL GIVE US A JUNKIE HOUR BAILOUT PLAN!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning ya'll


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Small Show Coming up Feb 28..... Come and support the local shows so more shows can happen....come and repp your club......


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

*I GOT A PUMP FOR SALE ! 

ITS A CCE CYCLONE PUMP. PUMP DOESNT HAVE A MOTOR. NOT SURE WHAT KIND OF GEAR IT COMES WITH ( CANT BE LESS THAN A #9 THO ). IT HAS 2 ITALIAN DUMPS. $125 OBO.*

THIS IS A PICTURE OF THE PUMP ( PIC IS FROM THE CCE PAGE )


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

96' lincoln

:wave:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 19 2009, 04:50 PM~13051479
> *96' lincoln
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: 
how are the twins ?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 19 2009, 05:52 PM~13051511
> *:wave:
> how are the twins ?
> *


They are doing good bro. Thanks for asking. They arent letting us sleep at night. :420:


----------



## PRESIDENTIAL SHYT (Apr 8, 2008)

looking 4 some 14" tires..holla


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody+Feb 19 2009, 08:37 AM~13047844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MARCH 7-8 SUPER CHEVY SHOW,AT PALM BEACH INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY IN WEST PALM BEACH...........................


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 19 2009, 04:27 PM~13052384
> *MARCH 7-8 SUPER CHEVY SHOW,AT  PALM BEACH INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY IN WEST PALM BEACH...........................
> *


nice..ill be there...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Feb 19 2009, 06:40 AM~13047857
> *WE HAVE TO WAIT, THE ECONOMY IS FUCKED UP RIGHT KNOW... BOTH REGALS HAVE ME BROKE DADDY!!!!!!! LETS SEE IF OBAMA WILL GIVE US A JUNKIE HOUR BAILOUT PLAN!!!
> *


i live in 5 x 10 so i cant do brewskie nights plus white boy ur the chef pepin!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Feb 19 2009, 09:40 AM~13047857
> *WE HAVE TO WAIT, THE ECONOMY IS FUCKED UP RIGHT KNOW...
> *


So tru....but check this out...saw it in off topic...

Someone posted a thread bout trading work for work.

Example...I DJ parties or any occasions...will trade that for ...lets say a tatt or some work on the ride.. parts or whatever i may need.

I got my last sleeve that way...fixed up a guys hydros on a truck and he did a half sleeve for me.

so throw up what u do and see where it goes :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn this shit dead


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*, BUBBA-D, hi3s'ssan
:uh:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just helping my South Floridians..

This is the DVD screener of

Yes Man..

Enjoy













http://rapidshare.com/files/199439891/bald...m.avi.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/199440121/bald...m.avi.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/199443146/bald...m.avi.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/199443151/bald...m.avi.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/199446465/bald...m.avi.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/199446512/bald...m.avi.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/199450854/bald...m.avi.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/199446526/bald...m.avi.part8.rar


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yo......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

AFRO JIMMY got a LIL account :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

HYDRAULIC PARTS FOR SALE
NEW CHROME STEEL BRAIDED HOSE 4 70.00
NEW SOLENOID BLACK 60.00 PAIR
NEW REAR CUP 30.00 PAIR
NEW CHROME CHECK VALVE PAIR 40.00
NEW CHROME SLOW DOWN 30.00


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2009, 10:10 AM~13058833
> *AFRO JIMMY got a LIL account  :0  :biggrin:
> *



yea...............I some him yesterday online.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 20 2009, 10:27 AM~13058986
> *yea...............I some him yesterday online.
> *


old skool jimmy is out no shit


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTIAL SHYT_@Feb 19 2009, 04:55 PM~13052105
> *looking 4 some 14" tires..holla
> *


hankook 175-70-14 $55.00 each let me no


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*dam this shit dead!!*


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Feb 20 2009, 08:24 AM~13058015
> *Yo......
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOWER SHOPS TONIGHT...............WE HAD ABOUT 20 LOWRIDERS LAST WEEK.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003


whats up? hows the wifey?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Feb 20 2009, 08:24 AM~13058015
> *Yo......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photoshop!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Feb 20 2009, 11:23 AM~13058941
> *HYDRAULIC PARTS FOR SALE
> NEW CHROME STEEL BRAIDED HOSE 4 70.00
> NEW SOLENOID BLACK 60.00 PAIR
> ...


got pic.s


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2009, 12:10 PM~13058833
> *AFRO JIMMY got a LIL account  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

In Case Anyone is interested..


The Punisher

















```
http://rapidshare.com/files/200518873/PWZ.by.BlacknWhite.part1.rar
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/200515436/PWZ.by.BlacknWhite.part2.rar[/url]
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/200518889/PWZ.by.BlacknWhite.part3.rar[/url]
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/200516972/PWZ.by.BlacknWhite.part4.rar[/url]
```


```
http://netload.in/dateiT2NsdRCZjr/PWZ.part1.rar.htm
[url]http://netload.in/dateiJwl1Fth2WI/PWZ.part2.rar.htm[/url]
[url]http://netload.in/dateign15hehzmC/PWZ.part3.rar.htm[/url]
[url]http://netload.in/datei7UHRn2aO3e/PWZ.part4.rar.htm[/url]

or

[url]http://vip-file.com/download/58dae2147828/l-punisher2.warzone-xvid.avi.html[/url]

or

[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/200508027/PWZ.part1.rar[/url]
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/200502484/PWZ.part2.rar[/url]
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/200507681/PWZ.part3.rar[/url]
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/200501720/PWZ.part4.rar[/url]
```


```
http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/mnil6whv/P.W.Z.B.X-La.part1.rar
[url]http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/7983638/P.W.Z.B.X-La.part2.rar[/url]
[url]http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/7431311/P.W.Z.B.X-La.part3.rar[/url]
[url]http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/9507414/P.W.Z.B.X-La.part4.rar[/url]
[url]http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/9187970/P.W.Z.B.X-La.part5.rar[/url]
[url]http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/2506644/P.W.Z.B.X-La.part6.rar[/url]
[url]http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/4652078/P.W.Z.B.X-La.part7.rar[/url]
```


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pics Chulow


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 20 2009, 09:00 PM~13064689
> *
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 20 2009, 11:38 PM~13066097
> *nice pics Chulow
> *


x2 

damn i didn't even see you take out the camera chulow :0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2009, 04:15 AM~13066864
> *x2
> 
> damn i didn't even see you take out the camera chulow  :0
> *


phone camera :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

lookin for 13 inch tires if anyone has some i need four of them thanks


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2009, 09:10 AM~13058833
> *AFRO JIMMY got a LIL account  :0  :biggrin:
> *


where>?


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 20 2009, 07:39 PM~13063494
> *got pic.s
> *


 BRAND NEW NEVER USED LET ME


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo i got this 96 chevy caprice with the lt1 clean interior ice cold a/c clifford alarm askin $3000 obo or trade 754 244 3108


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

hwdsfinest,
:wave:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 21 2009, 11:19 AM~13068204
> *yo i got this 96 chevy caprice with the lt1 clean interior ice cold clifford alarm askin $3000 obo or trade 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


whats the miles?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 19 2009, 06:50 PM~13053072
> *So tru....but check this out...saw it in off topic...
> 
> Someone posted a thread bout trading work for work.
> ...


im really good at being lazy....got any use for that?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 21 2009, 01:19 PM~13068204
> *yo i got this 96 chevy caprice with the lt1 clean interior ice cold clifford alarm askin $3000 obo or trade 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 21 2009, 10:29 AM~13068284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass pics.we need a real shop with nothing but lowriders on the outside.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 21 2009, 12:40 PM~13068364
> *thats bad ass pics.we need a real shop with nothing but lowriders on the outside.
> *


thats lowriderworld in the 954 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 21 2009, 11:11 AM~13068590
> *thats lowriderworld in the 954 :biggrin:
> *


u must of not noticed that i live in miami huh?...lol


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

*FOR SALE*
2000 Cadillac Deville
a/c, leather int., clean in and out, double din, rides real good.....
*call: (786)-991-6439 
MAKE OFFERS*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 21 2009, 01:40 PM~13068364
> *thats bad ass pics.we need a real shop with nothing but lowriders on the outside.
> *


 :biggrin: FOR REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

In case anyone is interested:



DVD Rip


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1042877/












```
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/197780763/p-cr.part1.rar[/url]
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/197780728/p-cr.part2.rar[/url]
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/197780767/p-cr.part3.rar[/url]
[url]http://rapidshare.com/files/197778945/p-cr.part4.rar[/url]
```


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0  





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2009, 04:59 PM~13070885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2009, 05:59 PM~13070885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13070885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Derick Always Coming Out With Those Bad Ass Pics


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Feb 21 2009, 08:49 AM~13067816
> *lookin for 13 inch tires if anyone has some i need four of them thanks
> *




GO TO PEP BOYS THERE 21.95 THERE NOW 155X80X13S


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 21 2009, 11:31 PM~13071858
> *GO TO PEP BOYS THERE 21.95 THERE NOW 155X80X13S
> *


thanks


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*Looking for some 13'z lmk!!*


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Feb 21 2009, 11:29 PM~13073325
> *Looking for some 13'z lmk!!
> *



go under rims look for homeboy and buy some lol


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Feb 22 2009, 01:29 AM~13073325
> *Looking for some 13'z lmk!!
> *


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 21 2009, 11:35 PM~13073370
> *go under rims look for homeboy and buy some lol
> *


im not ballin homie sorry.. :twak:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 21 2009, 12:19 PM~13068204
> *yo i got this 96 chevy caprice with the lt1 clean interior ice cold a/c clifford alarm askin $3000 obo or trade 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


bump good daily


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

4 Sale

1987 Caprice Classic
350 CID
Edelbrock Intake Manifold
Headers

$2500.00 or best offer 


http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/nlaconcha/DSC01628.jpg[/img], , , , , , , , , , , ]My Webpage

For more info call Rollie 786-486-0814

This post has been edited by JUST ME: Today, 03:13 PM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 21 2009, 11:11 PM~13071757
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Derick Always Coming Out With Those Bad Ass Pics
> *


x61


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *hi3s'ssan*
whatz up homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 21 2009, 08:11 PM~13071757
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Derick Always Coming Out With Those Bad Ass Pics
> *


GOT TO AGREE!! good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 22 2009, 03:56 PM~13077907
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, hi3s'ssan
> whatz up homie
> *


chillin bro here updating the build. did some custom shit wit the radio


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 21 2009, 12:40 PM~13068364
> *thats bad ass pics.we need a real shop with nothing but lowriders on the outside.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 22 2009, 06:59 PM~13077923
> *chillin bro here updating the build. did some custom shit wit the radio
> *


ya I saw it nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, hi3s'ssan,* Bowtie South*
 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13077974
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


lol sorry dude ur rite :thumbsup: ... imo(in my opinion) like u work on other things i dnt really feel its a "lowrider world" type shop. i understand u got to take on any work to keep business flowing. wat i ment was a shop with strickly lowriders. u know?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 22 2009, 04:16 PM~13078024
> *ya I saw it nice
> *


thanks man. it was harder to figure out where to put the radio than making it fit and work where i did it at!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 22 2009, 06:16 PM~13078029
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, hi3s'ssan, Bowtie South
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 22 2009, 06:21 PM~13078056
> *lol sorry dude ur rite :thumbsup: ... imo(in my opinion) like u work on other things i dnt really feel its a "lowrider world" type shop. i understand u got to take on any work to keep business flowing. wat i ment was a shop with strickly lowriders. u know?
> *


yea i feel you on that...... would love to see that too...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 22 2009, 04:39 PM~13078159
> *yea i feel you on that...... would love to see that too...
> *


KOOL BEANS :thumbsup:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Feb 22 2009, 05:14 PM~13078404
> *co-worker is selling for $140 + shipping
> picture reflect its current condition
> paypal, money order or personal check item will be shipped once payment clears
> ...


 sold


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Passenger Side Almost Done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 22 2009, 07:37 PM~13078140
> *whats crackin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT TRYING TO RIDE CLEAN LIKE YOU SO I CAN RIDE TO SOUTH BEACH & SHOW OFF MY SHIT TO SOME FINE THICK GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13079645
> *Passenger Side Almost Done
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DAMN I SEE YOU USEING THAT GOOD PRIMER


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i wish i had the time to ride to the beach... maybe 1 day you'll invite me.... shit i wanna see some fine girls too :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 22 2009, 09:36 PM~13079717
> *SHIT TRYING TO RIDE CLEAN LIKE YOU SO I CAN RIDE TO SOUTH BEACH & SHOW OFF MY SHIT TO SOME FINE THICK GIRLS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 22 2009, 10:41 PM~13079779
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    i wish i had the time to ride to the beach... maybe 1 day you'll invite me.... shit i wanna see some fine girls too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got you dowg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 22 2009, 07:41 PM~13079779
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    i wish i had the time to ride to the beach... maybe 1 day you'll invite me.... shit i wanna see some fine girls too  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie wen u wanna ride.. i think i can make watson ride with us!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

puto u been lost EXECUTION


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hi3s'ssan, *MAAANDO*
sup homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Feb 22 2009, 07:28 PM~13079645
> *Passenger Side Almost Done
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 22 2009, 11:36 PM~13080554
> *shit homie wen u wanna ride.. i think i can make watson ride with us!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yo goodmorning people im looking for a fleetwood 93 and up if n e one have one for sale clean pm me thanx


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 23 2009, 11:10 AM~13084259
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 11:48 AM~13084434
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what you beeen up to bro?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, Chulow
wus poppin pimpin


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 23 2009, 08:10 AM~13084259
> *
> *


good shit homie!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 23 2009, 11:50 AM~13084442
> *what you beeen up to bro?
> *


just chilling homie....here home chilling enjoying my day off from work.....hopefully I can get my rear setup done soon & paint my shit....I wann get a new camera to but my mine shit rite now is to finsh up the juice & paint.....so how's the caddy comeing along


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Feb 23 2009, 12:30 PM~13084710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 23 2009, 12:48 PM~13084872
> *tru tru, the caddy is coming along, im going to meet up with my homeboy rite now to figure out the airbrushes i want on it this time. Finally ill finish the car up
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

* 98 DEVILLE D'ELEGANCE FOR SALE $2500 OR TRADE HOLLA AT ME *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 12:18 PM~13086286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

sup watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MORE PICS COMEING LATER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 23 2009, 06:10 PM~13087955
> *sup watson
> *


CHILLING JUST GETING BACK FROM TAKEING ALOT OF PIC'S DOWG.....SO WHATS GOOD WITH YOU


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: hi3s'ssan, RollerZ 57, bBblue88olds, CADILLAC D, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, 06hemiram, *IIMPALAA
*
sup fellas!


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

I have four of these. Brand new in original boxes. They're selling on the internet for $150.00 to $200.00 I'm selling them for $135.00 each. Local pick-up only.In Miami.PM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 23 2009, 06:41 PM~13088331
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: hi3s'ssan, RollerZ 57, bBblue88olds, CADILLAC D, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 06hemiram, IIMPALAA
> 
> ...


BOARD


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC wats poppin foo :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 21 2009, 12:19 PM~13068204
> *yo i got this 96 chevy caprice with the lt1 clean interior ice cold a/c clifford alarm askin $3000 obo or trade 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


sold :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 05:29 PM~13088208
> *CHILLING JUST GETING BACK FROM TAKEING ALOT OF PIC'S DOWG.....SO WHATS GOOD WITH YOU
> *


tryn to make money lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13090129
> *tryn to make money lol
> *


damn you for ever flipping ur cars :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

CARL CASPER HOP in Louisville, KY

Feb 20,21,22, 2009


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 08:29 PM~13090142
> *damn you for ever flipping ur cars  :biggrin:
> *


i got to eat sum how


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 05:25 PM~13088158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


merto dade police along with north miami police looking for a black man hanging around a lambo dealer today ... the man is just wanted for questioning 

lol was up waston i think they looking 4 you


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: :wave: Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 23 2009, 09:00 PM~13090454
> *:wave:  :wave:  Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 23 2009, 09:41 PM~13090263
> *CARL CASPER HOP in Louisville, KY
> 
> Feb 20,21,22, 2009
> ...


Damn that's a nice video


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 23 2009, 09:49 PM~13090333
> *i got to eat sum how
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 23 2009, 09:56 PM~13090412
> *merto dade police along with north miami police looking for a black man hanging around a lambo dealer today ... the man is just wanted for questioning
> 
> lol was up waston i think they looking 4 you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 07:30 PM~13090832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homey them pics came out hot


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 07:30 PM~13090832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :thumbsup: did u get to even drive it?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

my hommie Jona did the art on the car dude is sickk wit sharpies




> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 09:30 PM~13090832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CHECK OUT THIS TOWNCAR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Low_Ski_13

THANKS FOOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

talk wats up homey hows everything


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Feb 23 2009, 10:42 PM~13091871
> *talk wats up homey hows everything
> *


same shit man getting ready 4 the summer and u :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13091920
> *same shit man getting ready 4 the summer and u  :biggrin:
> *


estamo en lo mismo saving some money to jump on a new wip a g body or something u know  apart from that dem bills are fuking me over


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows+Feb 23 2009, 10:33 PM~13090862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN IT'S CARZY THAT I SAW THAT CAR THERE MAN....SEEN IT ON THE NET BUT SHIT SEEING IT IN PERSON IS WAY DIFFRENT!!!!!I DIDIENT EVEN NO IF IT WAS THERE I JUST SAW IT PARKD N THE BACK...THAT BITCH IS VARY NICE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CADILLAC D Today, 09:03 PM | | Post #40499 

$$$GAY BOY$$$

Posts: 974
Joined: May 2008
From: MIAMI
Car Club: MAJESTICS MIAMI 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AWWWW MAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 11:39 PM~13091813
> *Low_Ski_13
> 
> THANKS FOOL
> *



no prob bro


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 04:25 PM~13088158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos car club of miami fl coming out looking ang rolling


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus good people


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Magik007, *95rangeron14z* :wave:


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

bloodbath is FORSALE...15k with trailer. its got brand new batteries one month old.. needs 2 be sold MAKE OFFERS. pm me or call willy at 786 597 7886


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: hi3s'ssan, Expensive Taste, ClassicAngels63, *DOUBLE-O*, FUCQH8RS
:wave: wats good homie?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 DAMN THIS SHIT ON PAGE 3. WHATS GOING ON, THIS SHIT BEEN DEAD LATELY


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Feb 24 2009, 10:20 AM~13096229
> *bloodbath is FORSALE...15k with trailer. its got brand new batteries one month old.. needs 2 be sold MAKE OFFERS. pm me or call willy at 786 597 7886
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to get a bigger boat lol :biggrin: ??? Dile a Romie I said was up bro.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 24 2009, 09:23 AM~13096266
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: hi3s'ssan, Expensive Taste, ClassicAngels63, DOUBLE-O, FUCQH8RS
> :wave: wats good homie?
> *


just chillin waiting for spring time to come .......


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 23 2009, 01:18 PM~13086286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the tahoe pulling this cadillac?????????????????????


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 answer your fone asshole. :angry:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, *MAAANDO,* BUBBA-D, Chulow
DIMELO BRODE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Quick Question looking for a Apartment Rental in venetian gardens in Miami Lakes. 

Does anyone have anything bad to say about these apartments? Looks nice and big.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 24 2009, 03:29 PM~13099019
> *Quick Question looking for a Apartment Rental in venetian gardens in Miami Lakes.
> 
> Does anyone have anything bad to say about these apartments? Looks nice and big.
> *


Those are townhomes. very nice. small bedrooms though. private yard in back. great for first time have your own place cuz easey to maintain. Nice hood too.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 23 2009, 10:50 PM~13091987
> *CADILLAC D  Today, 09:03 PM    |  | Post #40499
> 
> $$$GAY BOY$$$
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 24 2009, 05:07 PM~13099351
> *Those are townhomes. very nice. small bedrooms though. private yard in back. great for first time have your own place cuz easey to maintain. Nice hood too.
> *


Thanks


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 CUSTOM ENGRAVED BACKING PLATES BRAND NEW NEVER INSTALLED 

FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

$150 FLAT!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 























































CONTACT ME

[email protected]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Feb 24 2009, 04:45 PM~13098671
> *any more pics of the tahoe pulling this cadillac?????????????????????
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

New floors for the 64 :biggrin: 


























Next the quarters, 44 inch moonroof and rotisserie. :0


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2009, 07:20 PM~13100610
> *New floors for the 64 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

::FOR SALE::

IN GOOD CONDITION

NOV 1997 - SEPT 2007 

ISSUES OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

112 ISSUES ALL TOGETHER

ONLY MISSING 8 ISSUES

1.DEC 97
2.FEB 98
3.SEPT 00
4.AUG 02
5.FEB 07
6.MAY 07
7.JUNE 07
8.JULY 07

$100 FLAT










U CAN ALSO HAVE THE CRATES 

CONTACT ME IF INTERESTED

[email protected]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2009, 08:20 PM~13100610
> *New floors for the 64 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

CRUISIN 4 TAYLOR CAR/TRUCK/BIKE SHOW

.....DATE:.. 
MARCH 28,2009
................WHERE..: 
PUTNAM COUNTY SPEEDWAY
1009 SOUTH HWY 17
SATSUMA, FLORI..DA
32189
.............TIME:.. 
SHOW VEHICLES-..7AM
SPECTATORS..- 8AM

.................PLANNED EVENTS THROUGHOUT DAY .........................
- CAR/TRUCK/BIKE SHOW
-SWAP MEET
-BIKINICONTEST
-..DEMOLITION DERBY
-TROPHIES
-DIRT CAR RACING (..norma..l sched..uled race)
-AND MUCH MORE BEING WORKED UP.. 

............FEES....................
SHOW VEHICLES- $25.00 (vehicle+..driver and passenger)
SWAP MEET/VENDORS- $20.00 (covers 2 people)
SPECTATORS $15.00 ALL DAY/ $10.00 AFTER.. 6PM
DEMOLITION DERBY CARS- $25.00 (car and driver only)
RACE CARS- $25.00 (..normal pit fees apply $25.00 per person)
PITS -$25.00

............EVENT SCHEDULE...............................................................

7AM SHOW VEHICLE AND SWAP MEET GATES.. OPEN
8AM SPECTATOR GATES OPEN
9AM- DEMOLITION DERBY SIGN UPS START
10AM-.. SHOW JUDGING BEGINS
12PM-SHOW VEHICLES MUST BE SIGNED IN(if not you don't get judged)
3:30PM-.DEMOLITION DERBY BEGINS
4:30PM- BIKINI CONTEST FOLLOWED BY AWARDS
6PM- DRIVERS MEETING FOR RACE CAR DRIVERS
---- REGULAR SCHEDULE RACING FOR THE NIGHT-----
... ( SEE www.putnamcountyspeedway.com FOR RACE RULES & INFO).....

COME JOIN US FOR A GREAT CAUSE AND A FULL DAY AND NIGHT OF FUN FUN FUN. THIS WILL BE A SHOW TO REMEMBER AND A SHOW YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS............................................
-
-
......WE LOVE YOU TAYLOR, YOU'LL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 24 2009, 11:23 PM~13102636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN BITCH ON POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PROPZ


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 24 2009, 10:23 PM~13102636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY NI99A THAT SHIT LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

one of the best lacs out there....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 24 2009, 10:23 PM~13102636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what i tell u danny? lol. that right theres the cherry on top. bitch is lookin bad!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

wat up miami.....ttt 4rm pg.3


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Feb 24 2009, 09:20 AM~13096229
> *bloodbath is FORSALE...15k with trailer. its got brand new batteries one month old.. needs 2 be sold MAKE OFFERS. pm me or call willy at 786 597 7886
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT MAN HATE TO SEE HER GO


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

any body got some fleetwood parts 93-96 i need the pass door wood grab handle the hole thing and i need the chrome trim around the back were the top meets the rear quarter panel both side lmk got cash


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

any one here know were i can get the chrome trim for a roadmaster bumpers ect .. any web sight or or junk yards


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 24 2009, 06:31 PM~13100714
> *::FOR SALE::
> 
> IN GOOD CONDITION
> ...


i remember thos crates.... :uh: :uh: sitting talking shit with no bills to pay. the good old days in dericks house. lol


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats da statuz with the hangout tonight !? I here alot of people are going .


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats da statuz with the hangout tonight !? I here alot of people are going .


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2009, 05:20 PM~13100610
> *New floors for the 64 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 25 2009, 12:43 PM~13108918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup miami... shit all this talk about hangouts and aint no 1 showed up last week. hope more ppl come out!


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

I have four of these. Brand new in original boxes. They're selling on the internet for $150.00 to $200.00 I'm selling them for $135.00 each. Local pick-up only.In Miami.PM me if interested. Thanks
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00...activeda8769-20


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

lol now my pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2009, 07:15 PM~13110708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn BIG M ant fuckin around :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 25 2009, 04:04 PM~13109130
> *sup miami... shit all this talk about hangouts and aint no 1 showed up last week. hope more ppl come out!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, orientalmontecarlo,* Bowtie South*
bring out the monte 2nite :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah, HAITIAN 305HOPPER 
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 25 2009, 07:52 PM~13111039
> *caprice ridah, HAITIAN 305HOPPER
> :wave:
> *


I saw ur text today but we were paked today at work anywayz nice caddy....i hope u keep this one


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2009, 06:15 PM~13110708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: no *stickers * :biggrin: 
unlike other people i know :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* COUPE DE BEAR*, *INKSTINCT003*, MAJESTICSLIFE63
whATZ UP HOMIES


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:wave: MAJESTICSLIFE63

~M~ :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WUZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 25 2009, 06:55 PM~13111064
> *:biggrin:  no stickers  :biggrin:
> unlike other people i know :0
> *


 :biggrin: 
:0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 25 2009, 04:55 PM~13111071
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR, INKSTINCT003, MAJESTICSLIFE63
> whATZ UP HOMIES
> *



DIMELO QUE VUELTA!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 25 2009, 08:07 PM~13111194
> *DIMELO QUE VUELTA!!  :biggrin:
> *


OK WHAT EVER THAT MEANZ???? IM VIBEING DOWG & IM GOING TO THE HANGOUT 2NITE :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 25 2009, 05:09 PM~13111208
> *OK WHAT EVER THAT MEANZ???? IM VIBEING DOWG & IM GOING TO THE HANGOUT 2NITE  :biggrin:
> *


IT MEANS "YO"


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 25 2009, 05:55 PM~13111064
> *:biggrin:  no stickers  :biggrin:
> unlike other people i know :0
> *


Damn sticker leafing that some new shit? were can i get em?
lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 25 2009, 08:11 PM~13111222
> *IT MEANS "YO"
> *


OK *DIMELO QUE VUELTA* TO YOU TO DOWG


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 25 2009, 05:18 PM~13111271
> *OK DIMELO QUE VUELTA TO YOU TO DOWG
> *


 :roflmao: aye ***** u down for towers friday night? wait a minute....



WHOS DOWN 4 TOWERS FRIDAY NIGHT?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 25 2009, 08:20 PM~13111297
> *:roflmao:  aye ***** u down for towers friday night? wait a minute....
> WHOS DOWN 4 TOWERS FRIDAY NIGHT?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ***** IM DOWN


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 25 2009, 05:22 PM~13111310
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ***** IM DOWN
> *


the montes ready homie jus got dat bitch registered and leafed :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 25 2009, 08:29 PM~13111388
> *the montes ready homie jus got dat bitch registered and leafed :biggrin:
> *


AHHHHH SHIT YOU DOING THE DAMN THING......U RIDEING TO NIGHT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

not 2nite my car is full of flake i gotta clean off plus i got the batts chargin already for friday  friday night I'm rollin 4 sure its been too long. wuts da update on the merc u take into consideration wut i told u bout the setup? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 25 2009, 05:20 PM~13111297
> *:roflmao:  aye ***** u down for towers friday night? wait a minute....
> WHOS DOWN 4 TOWERS FRIDAY NIGHT?? :biggrin:
> *


shit im down every friday... im always there...lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 25 2009, 05:47 PM~13111575
> *shit im down every friday... im always there...lol
> *


bro i went every friday night back in high school for like almost 3 years str8 lol :uh:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 25 2009, 07:05 PM~13111172
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 25 2009, 05:47 PM~13111575
> *shit im down every friday... im always there...lol
> *


ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Feb 25 2009, 11:35 AM~13108373
> *i remember thos crates.... :uh:  :uh:  sitting talking shit with no bills to pay. the good old days in dericks house. lol
> *



YUP THE GOOD OL DAYS

LOL

DG


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2009, 04:15 PM~13110708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad props luis that car has been a great project big props to the miami M


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Feb 25 2009, 05:52 PM~13111610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dre....u fucking **** :thumbsdown: stop it im not going out with u!!!strickly pussy for me


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 25 2009, 10:55 AM~13107017
> *any body got some fleetwood parts 93-96 i need the pass door wood grab handle the hole thing and i need the chrome trim around the back were the top meets the rear quarter panel both side lmk got cash
> *


bump


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 25 2009, 06:15 PM~13110708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE ARE SOME RAW AS PICS I NEED TO GET A NEW CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

SEEN THIS CHICK IN ANOTHER POST WHAT A DIME PIECE


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 25 2009, 01:43 PM~13108918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the leafing ?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 26 2009, 10:11 AM~13116679
> *SEEN THIS CHICK IN ANOTHER POST WHAT A DIME PIECE
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 26 2009, 09:11 AM~13116679
> *SEEN THIS CHICK IN ANOTHER POST WHAT A DIME PIECE
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find this post I wanna see more. She's Hot.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 26 2009, 08:11 AM~13116679
> *SEEN THIS CHICK IN ANOTHER POST WHAT A DIME PIECE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MAY GOD BLESS THAT!!!!!!!
I WANT SOME OF THAT.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 26 2009, 10:23 AM~13117922
> *Where did you find this post I wanna see more. She's Hot.
> *


its in the hynas post


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys are animals lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 26 2009, 07:11 AM~13116679
> *SEEN THIS CHICK IN ANOTHER POST WHAT A DIME PIECE
> 
> 
> ...


god bless this bish...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ddddddaammm :wow: :wow: :wow:now thas meat!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*REPOST* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 26 2009, 01:59 PM~13119746
> *REPOST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*GOD DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 25 2009, 03:43 PM~13108918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHITEBOY LOOOKING REAL GOOD AS USUAL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hi3s'ssan, *PUSHIN 14s*, *Chulow*
sup homies :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, *hi3s'ssan, ROLLIN LUXURY, Chulow*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 05:44 PM~13120698
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: hi3s'ssan, PUSHIN 14s, Chulow
> sup homies :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 26 2009, 06:50 PM~13120750
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, hi3s'ssan, ROLLIN LUXURY, Chulow
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 26 2009, 03:50 PM~13120750
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, hi3s'ssan, ROLLIN LUXURY, Chulow
> 
> ...


wats good *****! this shit dead ass fuck


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 26 2009, 06:50 PM~13120750
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, hi3s'ssan, ROLLIN LUXURY, Chulow
> 
> ...


KE BOLA! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PUSHIN 14s_@Feb 26 2009, 03:50 PM~13120751
> *:wave:
> *


wat up rene? wat u doing? work?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hi3s'ssan, *rollin_nemo*, Big Cheese
wat up nemo!!!


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 06:55 PM~13121322
> *wat up rene? wat u doing? work?
> *


chillin homie here at the crib


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody need a 90s house grill center gold $250 obo 








also got center gold 16inch dayton for sale or trade for some 13s or 14s


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PUSHIN 14s_@Feb 26 2009, 05:08 PM~13121411
> *chillin homie here at the crib
> *


tite work shit im bored at the crib.. i heard wat bought.. tisk tisk :twak: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hi3s'ssan, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR*, lowbikeon20z
sup fellas.. watson y u dipped so early fool?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 08:36 PM~13121615
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: hi3s'ssan, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR, lowbikeon20z
> sup fellas.. watson y u dipped so early fool?
> *


I dont no if you saw that girl with me but that was my lil sister...To make a long story short my mom was trippin becuase my sis had school & she gott get her rest in all that stuff


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13102636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...thats nice as hell right there.....................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what happend aftter I dipped anyone HOPPED,GAS HOPPED,DRAGGG THERE SHIT DOWN THE STREET


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 05:50 PM~13121727
> *I dont no if you saw that girl with me but that was my lil sister...To make a long story short my mom was trippin becuase my sis had school & she gott get her rest in all that stuff
> *


dam that suks bro.. well at least u made it out there for a lil bit.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 05:52 PM~13121743
> *what happend aftter I dipped anyone HOPPED,GAS HOPPED,DRAGGG THERE SHIT DOWN THE STREET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea right...no 1 does anything no more


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn I ant to much a skinny girl fan but fuck it.... I bee watch that show on vh1(some times)just for this girl


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 06:03 PM~13121841
> *Damn I ant to much a skinny girl fan but fuck it.... I bee watch that show on vh1(some times)just for this girl
> 
> 
> ...


realy nice :angel:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got some fleetwood parts 93-96 need the wood piece for the passenger door panel and the trim for rag top in the back pm me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 06:03 PM~13121841
> *Damn I ant to much a skinny girl fan but fuck it.... I bee watch that show on vh1(some times)just for this girl
> 
> 
> ...


***** u gotta be sick that bitch is fuking gorgeous. she aint skinny thats just right :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 08:54 PM~13121758
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea right...no 1 does anything no more
> *


I wish ****** will wann get down like this but what ever homie.....Im just trying to get my shit together than it's stunning time :biggrin: 

66qfzNt38PM&feature


Jl0F1StupJ4&feature


raesWXkf1Yc&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 26 2009, 08:56 PM~13121775
> *Miami305Rida, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie.......:wave: :wave:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 07:03 PM~13121841
> *Damn I ant to much a skinny girl fan but fuck it.... I bee watch that show on vh1(some times)just for this girl
> 
> 
> ...


SHE'S SEXY!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 07:50 PM~13121727
> *I dont no if you saw that girl with me but that was my lil sister...To make a long story short my mom was trippin becuase my sis had school & she gott get her rest in all that stuff
> *


that makes sense, i thought she was your girl, i was gonna tell you that your gonna need alot of time and money into that stomach to get her to the type of size your into. :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 09:16 PM~13121951
> ****** u gotta be sick that bitch is fuking gorgeous.  she aint skinny thats just right :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn this the first yall ****** showd me some love with a female pic....all tham other times every one be mad n shit but it's only a matter of time before I start post tham thick girls again :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 09:22 PM~13122018
> *:biggrin: damn this the first yall ****** showd me some love with a female pic....all tham other times every one be mad n shit but it's only a matter of time before I start post tham thick girls  again :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 06:18 PM~13121974
> *I wish ****** will wann get down like this but what ever homie.....Im just trying to get my shit together than it's stunning time  :biggrin:
> 
> 66qfzNt38PM&feature
> ...


yea man it use to be like that 7to9 years ago alot of ****** aint got that heart no more. most of them are seasonal riders! they follow wats in the season


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 06:22 PM~13122018
> *:biggrin: damn this the first yall ****** showd me some love with a female pic....all tham other times every one be mad n shit but it's only a matter of time before I start post tham thick girls  again :biggrin:
> *


no please dont....hahaha i got plenty for me and the chick..lol


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

found this in another topic


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Feb 26 2009, 06:26 PM~13122052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*cojone!* skeet skeet! hahahaha


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Feb 26 2009, 06:28 PM~13122064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at them lips ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Feb 26 2009, 06:29 PM~13122071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esa jevita esta enterita tiene tremendo *culo!* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 26 2009, 09:21 PM~13122001
> *that makes sense, i thought she was your girl, i was gonna tell you that your gonna need alot of time and money into that stomach to get her to the type of size your into.  :nicoderm:
> *


What you said ant wrong or anything but you make it seem that I like tham obese chicks dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 26 2009, 09:23 PM~13122025
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 06:32 PM~13122091
> *What you said ant wrong or anything but you make it seem that I like tham obese chicks dowg
> *


homie sometimes ii think u do! :biggrin: ha ha ha


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 09:24 PM~13122035
> *yea man it use to be like that 7to9 years ago alot of ****** aint got that heart no more. most of them are seasonal riders! they follow wats in the season
> *


well shit dowg time to bring tham lowriders back to the streetz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 06:35 PM~13122117
> *well shit dowg time to bring tham lowriders back to the streetz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 i agree with u them ****** need to get there headstrong on this 1


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i remember hopping and 3 wheeling all da damn time. I remember i thought i was the man for gas hopping on ocean for like a whole block and didnt get caught :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*MARCH 6-8*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 09:33 PM~13122099
> *what up homie
> *


whazz upp.... 

soon well be gas hopping again


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 09:38 PM~13122134
> *x2 i agree with u them ****** need to get there headstrong on this 1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 08:32 PM~13122091
> *What you said ant wrong or anything but you make it seem that I like tham obese chicks dowg
> *


i know it aint wrong. but dude ive seen u slip a few times with some females that are just taking it to the edge. but naw i kno u into the real thick chiks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 26 2009, 09:45 PM~13122205
> *whazz upp....
> 
> soon well be gas hopping again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 26 2009, 09:51 PM~13122260
> *i know it aint wrong. but dude ive seen u slip a few times with some females that are just taking it to the edge. but naw i kno u into the real thick chiks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin dron watson nice pick u put up the other day homey


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*STREET CUSTOMS ON TLC HOMIES*


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 09:01 PM~13122347
> *STREET CUSTOMS ON TLC HOMIES
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

gas hop


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 26 2009, 06:43 PM~13122182
> *i remember hopping and 3 wheeling all da damn time. I remember i thought i was the man for gas hopping on ocean for like a whole block and didnt get caught :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: shit u aint lying


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LOWinFLA, *hwdsfinest*
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 08:13 PM~13123042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*u know thats all cuban!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 11:20 PM~13123131
> *u know thats all cuban!!!
> *


I dont know but she fine...plus if she was to add another 40 pounds I wouldent mine


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 11:13 PM~13123042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 08:24 PM~13123175
> *I dont know but she fine...plus if she was to add another 40 pounds I wouldent mine
> *


*uuuuuuuuuuuu crazzzzzzzzzyyy!* let me beat dat pussy just like that!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 06:35 PM~13122117
> *well shit dowg time to bring tham lowriders back to the streetz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


is it just me or theres hardly any lowriders at the hangout anymore. dont get me wrong, i have nothing against donks and all. but everybody talking about lowriders and shit, but no one brings their cars out. and if they do bring em out, people act like its gonna break if they hit a switch. but what ever thats just my opinion. lets show people what lowriding is all about. hydraulics, chrome and paint. thats what we built them for. 3wheeling , gas hopping, scrapping the road etc :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo ricky what u think about this lock up


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Andressa Soares.............shes Brazilian :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 26 2009, 01:59 PM~13119746
> *REPOST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


(right click, save ass)

I read this topic strictly for the hoes.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I love EVERYTHING bout that towncar homie PITBULL just did that one. shit is sick makes me want one :0 jus by lookin how its setup with 10 batts and the nice stance up front that shit looks like it'll do 50 easy..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SHOWTIME916, DANNY305, Chulow, INKSTINCT003, hi3s'ssan, gangstaburban95, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, caprice ridah, Bowtie South, lowbikeon20z, ripsta85
*DAMN THIS SHIT PACKD*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13123318
> *(right click, save ass)
> 
> I read this topic strictly for the hoes.
> *


wut it dookie pimp :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 11:37 PM~13123345
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SHOWTIME916, DANNY305, Chulow, INKSTINCT003, hi3s'ssan, gangstaburban95, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, caprice ridah, Bowtie South, lowbikeon20z, ripsta85
> DAMN THIS SHIT PACKD
> *


TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 26 2009, 11:37 PM~13123335
> *I love EVERYTHING bout that towncar homie PITBULL just did that one. shit is sick makes me want one :0  jus by lookin how its setup with 10 batts and the nice stance up front that shit looks like it'll do 50 easy..
> *


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

was up watson sup dre :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i think imma build one of those next..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 26 2009, 08:29 PM~13123233
> *
> *


very nice. love them scrape marks on the bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 26 2009, 09:35 PM~13123307
> *is it just me or theres hardly any lowriders at the hangout anymore. dont get me wrong, i have nothing against donks and all. but everybody talking about lowriders and shit, but no one brings their cars out. and if they do bring em out, people act like its gonna break if they hit a switch. but what ever thats just my opinion. lets show people what lowriding is all about. hydraulics, chrome and paint. thats what we built them for. 3wheeling , gas hopping, scrapping the road etc :biggrin:
> *


soon homie we are going to have a bad ass hangout soon?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 26 2009, 11:35 PM~13123307
> *is it just me or theres hardly any lowriders at the hangout anymore. dont get me wrong, i have nothing against donks and all. but everybody talking about lowriders and shit, but no one brings their cars out. and if they do bring em out, people act like its gonna break if they hit a switch. but what ever thats just my opinion. lets show people what lowriding is all about. hydraulics, chrome and paint. thats what we built them for. 3wheeling , gas hopping, scrapping the road etc :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ILL BE OUT THERE DOING MY THING PRIMER IN ALL AT 36VOLTS PIMPIN


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 26 2009, 06:56 PM~13121775
> *Miami305Rida, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wus up brother, hows lil man doing? Who leafed the car looks good?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 26 2009, 11:29 PM~13123233
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: RIGHT CLICK,SAVE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 08:48 PM~13123498
> *:biggrin: ILL BE OUT THERE DOING MY THING PRIMER IN ALL AT 36VOLTS PIMPIN
> *


wire that bitch at 96 n see wut happens :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 26 2009, 09:29 PM~13123233
> *
> *


how much you charge for a nice picture for my car club let me no lets speak 
thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 26 2009, 11:44 PM~13123430
> *was up watson  sup dre :wave:
> *


CHILLING HOMIE...IF MY MONEY RITE ILL BE BUYING SOMETHING 4 THE RIDE TOMMOR


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 26 2009, 08:47 PM~13123483
> *soon homie we are going to have a bad ass hangout soon?
> *


whens ur chapter getting started? viejitos is a very well respected ol school club. I've always loved their bombs. Imma have my fleetline one day :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 26 2009, 11:44 PM~13123444
> *i think imma build one of those next..
> *


I LIKE THAM TO BUT I HEARD IT'S A PAIN N THE ASS TO JUICE THAM


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

it is cuz all of the new relocations for the rear suspension and its a bitch to wrap the frame but hey when the money is right it dont matter it'll get done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 26 2009, 11:55 PM~13123590
> *it is cuz all of the new relocations for the rear suspension and its a bitch to wrap the frame but hey when the money is right it dont matter it'll get done
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DID ANY OF YALL SEEN THIS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 26 2009, 08:47 PM~13123483
> *soon homie we are going to have a bad ass hangout soon?
> *


WUZ GOOD HECTOR. WHEN YOU GONNA PASS BY THE HANGOUT, AND BRING THAT BOMB OUT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i dont know where to start on this piece of shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and after all that lift they still used powerballs. shit prolly dont even hop right with all that weight in the rear lol..


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 26 2009, 07:28 PM~13121550
> *anybody need a 90s house grill center gold $250 obo
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13123565
> *whens ur chapter getting started? viejitos is a very well respected ol school club. I've always loved their bombs. Imma have my fleetline one day :biggrin:
> *


i got it started soon we are going to have a a open house party soon 
for every body can see that old man rules the streets you feel me


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ight ight


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13123307
> *is it just me or theres hardly any lowriders at the hangout anymore. dont get me wrong, i have nothing against donks and all. but everybody talking about lowriders and shit, but no one brings their cars out. and if they do bring em out, people act like its gonna break if they hit a switch. but what ever thats just my opinion. lets show people what lowriding is all about. hydraulics, chrome and paint. thats what we built them for. 3wheeling , gas hopping, scrapping the road etc :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13123307
> *is it just me or theres hardly any lowriders at the hangout anymore. dont get me wrong, i have nothing against donks and all. but everybody talking about lowriders and shit, but no one brings their cars out. and if they do bring em out, people act like its gonna break if they hit a switch. but what ever thats just my opinion. lets show people what lowriding is all about. hydraulics, chrome and paint. thats what we built them for. 3wheeling , gas hopping, scrapping the road etc :biggrin:
> *


i feel u dre but dont say everybody cuz u know i was out there everytime till it broke. u know it better then any1. like i sed earlier these ****** worried about the economics and wat season it is. if money is slow they wont click scared to brake shit! and if his homeboy is rocking 23 he wants to come out on 42'z! wtf, fuk that after all my experimenting im back into lowriders and im in it for the fun.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 26 2009, 09:01 PM~13123649
> *DID ANY OF YALL SEEN THIS
> 
> 
> ...


dude whos piece of shit is that?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 26 2009, 10:49 PM~13123511
> *Wus up  brother, hows lil man doing? Who leafed the car looks good?
> *


whiteboy clay :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 26 2009, 08:47 PM~13123483
> *soon homie we are going to have a bad ass hangout soon?
> *


x2 REAL SOON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 27 2009, 12:45 AM~13124127
> *dude whos piece of shit is that?
> *


just a pic I cam across


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/imag...&x=wrt&y=Search


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 26 2009, 09:42 PM~13124105
> *i feel u dre but dont say everybody cuz u know i was out there everytime till it broke. u know it better then any1. like i sed earlier these ****** worried about the economics and wat season it is. if money is slow they wont click scared to brake shit! and if his homeboy is rocking 23 he wants to come out on 42'z! wtf, fuk that after all my experimenting im back into lowriders and im in it for the fun.
> *


I REALLY DONT WANNA KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE BEEN EXPERIMENTING WITH OR WHO OR WITH WHAT.. BUT I KNOW YOU AINT SCARED TO BREAK YOUR CAR. RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 27 2009, 09:01 AM~13127607
> *I REALLY DONT WANNA KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE BEEN EXPERIMENTING WITH OR WHO OR WITH WHAT.. BUT I KNOW YOU AINT SCARED TO BREAK YOUR CAR. RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF :biggrin:
> *


there u go again with these **** tendensis.. ***** i aint **** like u :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Feb 27 2009, 09:05 AM~13127637
> *there u go again with these **** tendensis.. ***** i aint **** like u :biggrin:
> *


PERO SI ERES UN COME PINGA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 27 2009, 09:15 AM~13127732
> *PERO SI ERES UN COME PINGA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: never that mang


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 27 2009, 05:23 AM~13126506
> *whiteboy clay :biggrin:
> *


Looks good he got down!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ok i got for sale


13x7 88 spoke daytons brand new tires 500 obo only 70 miles on the tires

i also have 3 crome pro hopper pumps for sale 200 each or 500 for all 3

holla at me on the pm


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2009, 11:03 AM~13128677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 27 2009, 11:13 AM~13128777
> *NNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

VERY NICE "OO"




I SEE YOU HABLA MUCHO


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FORSALE OR TRADE CALL ME 4 INFO 305-528-8232 SERGIO


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 27 2009, 01:51 PM~13128568
> *ok i got for sale
> 13x7 88 spoke daytons brand new tires 500 obo only 70 miles on the tires
> 
> ...


pics?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ok i got for sale


13x7 88 spoke daytons brand new tires 500 obo only 70 miles on the tires










i also have 3 crome pro hopper pumps for sale 200 each or 500 for all 3












holla at me on the pm


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

a lil sneek peak ......coming soon not done yet


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

no stickers out of opa locka customs


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 27 2009, 02:55 PM~13129642
> *a lil sneek peak ......coming soon not done yet
> 
> 
> ...




thats real nice


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 26 2009, 07:28 PM~13121550
> *anybody need a 90s house grill center gold $250 obo
> 
> 
> ...


here one of the rims clean all same condition hit me up 754 244 3108


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 27 2009, 03:00 PM~13129683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.......MUST BE NICE TO HAVE ROLLER LEAFING!!!!!!!!!!! CHICHO PROUD OF YOU MAN!! SHIT LOOKS GOOD ...ALL THE HARD WORK PAIDED OFF....IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET IT TO LOOK LIKE THAT ... WHEN ARE YOU GIVING LESSONS???LOL...
IAM STILL MAD AT YOU PURP!!!!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 27 2009, 01:00 PM~13129683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Feb 27 2009, 01:58 PM~13130111
> *DAMN.......MUST BE NICE TO HAVE ROLLER LEAFING!!!!!!!!!!! CHICHO PROUD OF YOU MAN!! SHIT LOOKS GOOD ...ALL THE HARD WORK PAIDED OFF....IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET IT TO LOOK LIKE THAT ... WHEN ARE YOU GIVING LESSONS???LOL...
> IAM STILL MAD AT YOU PURP!!!!
> *


lol y u mad at me lol its ok white boy im honeymoonin too i know ur a busy dude


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 27 2009, 04:00 PM~13129683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 27 2009, 03:00 PM~13129683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*who's all rideing to towers 2nite*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 27 2009, 06:27 PM~13130792
> *who's all rideing to towers 2nite
> *



we are.... bout to leave soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ya Q told me u was going but im talking about other ppl


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got a pump motor for sale??? *ONE THAT WORKS !!!!*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 27 2009, 04:00 PM~13129683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cars looking good, props


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 27 2009, 06:33 PM~13130854
> *ya Q told me u was going but im talking about other ppl
> *



damn homie, that aint good enuff... well, im out-ski so holla at me...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 26 2009, 10:01 PM~13123659
> *WUZ GOOD HECTOR. WHEN YOU GONNA PASS BY THE HANGOUT, AND BRING THAT BOMB OUT
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 26 2009, 10:01 PM~13123659
> *WUZ GOOD HECTOR. WHEN YOU GONNA PASS BY THE HANGOUT, AND BRING THAT BOMB OUT
> *


in may 53 and a 54 so keep you eye out.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 27 2009, 01:00 PM~13129683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Big Ho*M*ie


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Does any1 in Mia have 90 lac parts?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90+Feb 27 2009, 02:55 PM~13129642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

i have for sale a 1991 Fleetwood Lowrider 13x7 88 spoke Daytons and a brand new 3 chrome pump set up by pro hopper the rams in the back are 18s the font has 8s with hopping springs front has extended arms and street points reinforced this car also has a full chrome real axle worth 1.500
im looking for 3.200 or best offer and i mean best offer hit me up lets talk 954-657-1565 


http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

towers 2nite who's riding?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this shit ded ass fuk!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

REMEMBER ME WHEN I GOT A CUTTY FROM DOWN SOUTH, I WENT TO THE BLVD. ACES PICNIC? WELL....................










:0


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 27 2009, 01:00 PM~13129683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good my car is next :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: ELEGANCEVLYFE.......
















.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 26 2009, 08:38 PM~13123355
> *wut it dookie pimp :biggrin:
> *


whatup mayne. when you comn this way


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*PROPZ TO EVERYONE WHO ROAD OUT TO TOWERZ 2NITE!!!!!!!*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 28 2009, 12:16 AM~13134644
> *PROPZ TO EVERYONE WHO ROAD OUT TO TOWERZ 2NITE!!!!!!!
> *


WERE THE PICS AT I KNOW YOU TOOK PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 28 2009, 01:25 AM~13134743
> *WERE THE PICS AT I KNOW YOU TOOK PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YA BUT NOT ALL OF THAM CAME OUT GOOD HOMIE...PLUZ I HAVENT EDIT THAM


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

i have for sale a 1991 Fleetwood Lowrider 13x7 88 spoke Daytons and a brand new 3 chrome pump set up by pro hopper the rams in the back are 18s the font has 8s with hopping springs front has extended arms and street points reinforced this car also has a full chrome real axle worth 1.500
im looking for 3.200 or best offer and i mean best offer hit me up lets talk 954-657-1565


http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TODAY..... Come and support the local shows so more shows can happen....come and repp your club......


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 26 2009, 07:28 PM~13121550
> *anybody need a 90s house grill center gold $250 obo
> 
> 
> ...


I SELL EVERYTHING FOR $500


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 28 2009, 01:57 AM~13135628
> *i have for sale a 1991 Fleetwood Lowrider 13x7 88 spoke Daytons and a brand new 3 chrome pump set up by pro hopper the rams in the back are 18s the font has 8s with hopping springs front has extended arms and street points reinforced this car also has a full chrome real axle worth 1.500
> im looking for 3.200 or best offer and i mean best offer hit me up lets talk 954-657-1565
> http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html
> *




Dude.. didnt you just buy this?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 28 2009, 12:53 AM~13135019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos regal is this? shits nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats Pancho's..

It is very nice.. Looks even better with a hot chick on it =D


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got a pump motor for sale??? *ONE THAT WORKS !!!!*


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

83 coupe 4/s 2500.00

new to used hydro setup 8 switches with panel, new #9 wire 8's with hopping springs front, one 16in. driver rear and one 14in. passenger with factory springs and reverse deep cups rear... the rack was made for (4 pumps 8 battery 12 soleniods) pumps not included or we can work something out... no reinforcements, a-arms extended 1in 1/2 13's good condition, front tires 2 wks old and the rear are ok ac is on point car runs drive daily 4 those who see me in so u know; just needs to be finished if interested get at me. and i will consider trades... 786-447-0197 Q!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Feb 28 2009, 10:56 AM~13137678
> *Dude.. didnt you just buy this?
> *



yup but i need money so its got to go


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

soon to be back on the shows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

anyone know where i can get me some 175/7014 local ? let me know


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Feb 28 2009, 09:05 PM~13141377
> *anyone know where i can get me some  175/7014 local ? let me know
> *



did u try pep boyz


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 27 2009, 10:53 PM~13135019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Mar 1 2009, 12:05 AM~13141377
> *anyone know where i can get me some  175/7014 local ? let me know
> *


Reds. and if I'm not mistaken viejitos miami has some.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 27 2009, 10:53 PM~13135019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Wheres da pics of Luis hittin back bumper?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

wht good mia

lookin 4 83 2 dr cadi door panels n 90 lights


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I need to get my bumpers and grill for my 64 repaired.... ANyone know of a place down here that does that?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 1 2009, 02:36 AM~13142782
> *wht good mia
> 
> lookin 4 83 2 dr cadi door panels n 90 lights
> *


fleetwood or deville door panels?


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 1 2009, 09:16 AM~13143714
> *fleetwood or deville door panels?
> 
> *



fleetwood


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Anyone lookin for a boat? 24' arriva with a merc 275 just intime for summer :biggrin: PM me if anyone interested


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

i have for sale a 1991 Fleetwood Lowrider a brand new 3 chrome pump set up by pro hopper the rams in the back are 18s the font has 8s with hopping springs front has extended arms and street points reinforced this car also has a full chrome real axle worth 1.500
im looking for 2.800 or best offer and i mean best offer hit me up lets talk 954-657-1565

THR CAR NO LONGER HAS THE RIMZ ITS NOW JUST THE CAR AND HYDRO SET UP


http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

IF ANYBODY HAS A BACK BUMPER FOR A REGAL FOR SALE HIT ME UP. NEEDS TO BE IN GOOD CONDITION


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 1 2009, 10:12 AM~13144209
> *IF ANYBODY HAS A BACK BUMPER FOR A REGAL FOR SALE HIT ME UP. NEEDS TO BE IN GOOD CONDITION
> *


i got one super clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 1 2009, 06:15 AM~13143358
> *I need to get my bumpers and grill for my 64 repaired.... ANyone know of a place down here that does that?
> *


american bumper 305 592 3199


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2009, 12:00 AM~13141347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

i wonder whos is this 
































And torta shootin' base.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody need a 90s house grill center gold $250 obo and $350 obo for the rims or trade everything for some 14s 0r 13s daytons all chrome or center golds hit me up 754 244 3108 alex








also got center gold 16inch dayton for sale or trade for some 13s or 14s


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SWITCHITTER


whats good little arnold shwaz-a-*****


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ANY BODY HAVE THE NUMBER TO CLAY?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 1 2009, 04:23 PM~13146335
> *ANY BODY HAVE THE NUMBER TO CLAY?
> *


954-793-8852


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 1 2009, 06:40 PM~13146430
> *954-793-8852
> *


THANKS


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Mar 1 2009, 04:28 PM~13145663
> *i wonder whos is this
> 
> 
> ...


 dayum the car isnt done or even out yet and i already got haters :uh:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 1 2009, 08:16 PM~13146677
> *dayum the car isnt done or even out yet and i already got haters  :uh:
> *



NO WAS ASKING CUZ ITS DULL AS HELL THATS WHY  :biggrin:


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Mar 1 2009, 07:19 PM~13146699
> *NO WAS ASKING CUZ ITS DULL AS HELL THATS WHY    :biggrin:
> *


 hence why i said " it isnt done " i but i bet yours looks better right ?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Mar 1 2009, 08:19 PM~13146699
> *NO WAS ASKING CUZ ITS DULL AS HELL THATS WHY    :biggrin:
> *



Does this fool ever post anything that doesnt make him sound like a hater???


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 1 2009, 07:40 PM~13146838
> *Does this fool ever post anything that doesnt make him sound like a hater???
> 
> *


i doubt it. 
:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.500 obo South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.500 OR BEST OFFER CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565 

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN (Jan 29, 2009)

free hate.


----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN (Jan 29, 2009)

free hate..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup miami! wats good this shit dead?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Mar 1 2009, 08:19 PM~13146699
> *NO WAS ASKING CUZ ITS DULL AS HELL THATS WHY    :biggrin:
> *



You're a fucking idiot. That's straight out of the booth with a jar of flake shot over. It's still going to get wet sanded and re-cleared. I don't like to load a ton of clear on there and then try to wet sand and buff it out. 

If you're going to talk shit, talk shit once it's done, not while it's in the process. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 1 2009, 09:49 PM~13147304
> *sup miami! wats good this shit dead?
> *


MAN EVERYONE PUTTTING IN WORK ON THERE CARS THATS WHY :biggrin:


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 1 2009, 08:49 PM~13147310
> *You're a fucking idiot. That's straight out of the booth with a jar of flake shot over. It's still going to get wet sanded and re-cleared. I don't like to load a ton of clear on there and then try to wet sand and buff it out.
> 
> If you're going to talk shit, talk shit once it's done, not while it's in the process.  Fucking idiot.
> *


co-signed


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

watson i will bring your arms tto you on wensday sorry bout today i was really busy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*"WE LOWRIDEING IN DADE"* :biggrin: 










LIL BY LIL IM COMEING OUT WITH MY SHIT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 1 2009, 09:57 PM~13147378
> *watson i will bring your arms tto you on wensday sorry bout today i was really busy
> *


Man its str8


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

1963 bumper guard 
















it's got a little rust thru but any chrome shop could fix that








and a small dent up on top









$150 pm me if interested


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

also have bumper if anyone wants one cheap


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Mar 1 2009, 03:28 PM~13145663
> *i wonder whos is this
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit looks raw and it aint even done..hating ass *****


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 1 2009, 07:49 PM~13147310
> *You're a fucking idiot. That's straight out of the booth with a jar of flake shot over. It's still going to get wet sanded and re-cleared. I don't like to load a ton of clear on there and then try to wet sand and buff it out.
> 
> If you're going to talk shit, talk shit once it's done, not while it's in the process.  Fucking idiot.
> *


Calm Down there papa lol


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Comming Out for June


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Low_Ski_13*, tonyy305, monte24, 2-Face '64, Tru2DaGame
YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: hi3s'ssan, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, tonyy305, *Low_Ski_13*, monte24, 2-Face '64, Tru2DaGame
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 1 2009, 10:47 PM~13147877
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: hi3s'ssan, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tonyy305, Low_Ski_13, monte24, 2-Face '64, Tru2DaGame
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

yo watson i need another whip... the lac needs to go


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 1 2009, 07:54 PM~13147951
> *yo watson i need another whip... the lac needs to go
> *


this ***** is worst them me!...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

selling a 305 and 700r4 500 o.b.o.
also got some chrome parts for sbc's
water pump (long) high amp alternator(one wire)








another alt case only








alt pulley one of these will come with above kit








alt brakets 








trans dipstick








water pump 2 groove and crankshaft 3 groove pulleys








ps pulley








harmonic balancer 8"








flex fan








timing chain cover


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 1 2009, 08:49 PM~13147310
> *You're a fucking idiot. That's straight out of the booth with a jar of flake shot over. It's still going to get wet sanded and re-cleared. I don't like to load a ton of clear on there and then try to wet sand and buff it out.
> 
> If you're going to talk shit, talk shit once it's done, not while it's in the process.  Fucking idiot.
> *


erik your not a teacher, why are u wasting your time teaching this *****. the people who really know wuzuh, KNOW, so fuk it lol. you wasted a good 20 seconds of your life that now you cant get back.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

qgvBSVRzSN0&feature


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.500 obo South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.500 OR BEST OFFER CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565 

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 10:45 PM~13147858
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Low_Ski_13, tonyy305, monte24, 2-Face '64, Tru2DaGame
> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *



:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bowtie South


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 1 2009, 11:29 PM~13148333
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up homie....what you did today????


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

sup watson


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 1 2009, 10:31 PM~13148352
> *Bowtie South
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 1 2009, 10:58 PM~13147986
> *this ***** is worst them me!...lol
> *


Ya but he been putting in work on this one him self....I ant even going to front I was happy for him n shit but Haters tryd to get the best of the caddy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 1 2009, 11:45 PM~13148478
> *sup watson
> *


chilling man...editing shit :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Mar 1 2009, 02:28 PM~13145663
> *i wonder whos is this
> 
> 
> ...


looking good fatboy i saw it rollin the other day by lago tight work foo....yo erick get at me i need to ask u something....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 11:43 PM~13148463
> *Whats up homie....what you did today????
> *



chillin homie, nothin much washed the cars...changed the bad noid, reinstalled it...  you? i wen t by your crib but u wasnt there...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 1 2009, 11:48 PM~13148508
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats up homie?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat it dew watson hows the photo business coming....i got the bikes for wen ever u want to du ur thang let me now cuz...there not cars but they still lowriders u know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got pitbull puppies 4 sale if any body interested


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 1 2009, 11:56 PM~13148613
> *wat it dew watson hows the photo business coming....i got the bikes for wen ever u want to du ur thang let me now cuz...there not cars but they still lowriders u know
> *


IM GOOD MAN.....LOL IM JUST HAVEING FUN....THANKZ ILL HIT U UP FOR SOMETHING FOR REAL TALK.....I TRYING TO GET A NEW CAM :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13148512
> *Ya but he been putting in work on this one him self....I ant even going to front I was happy for him n shit but Haters tryd to get the best of the caddy
> *


yea well i been told him to just fix it and keep going...

heres a little something we did last nite..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 2 2009, 12:12 AM~13148769
> *yea well i been told him to just fix it and keep going... :biggrin:
> 
> heres a little something we did last nite..
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 08:57 PM~13148622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry but this is horrible


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 2 2009, 12:12 AM~13148769
> *
> 
> *


IM working on a raw video myself


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 09:07 PM~13148722
> *IM GOOD MAN.....LOL IM JUST HAVEING FUN....THANKZ ILL HIT U UP FOR SOMETHING FOR REAL TALK.....I TRYING TO GET A NEW CAM  :biggrin:
> *


str8 thats wats up u let me know thats how u star u might end up opening ur own lowrider mag. and shit in the future..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 09:16 PM~13148811
> *IM working on a raw video myself
> *


yea thats my first vid ever!..lol


10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: hi3s'ssan, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Hialeah56, *INKSTINCT003*, str8lows, Expensive Taste, CADILLAC D, caprice ridah
que bola brode!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I know yall going to enjoy this


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13148886
> *I know yall going to enjoy this
> 
> 
> ...


ehhhh!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

lowbikeon20z wat up ***** u found anything


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13148886
> *I know yall going to enjoy this
> 
> 
> ...


the one in the middle has a fat ass i saw her back stage boy that shit was nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 1 2009, 10:56 PM~13148604
> *whats up homie?
> *


SHIT ! YOU ALREADY KNOW ... I STAY ON MY GRIND, WORKING @ SHOP......

WASSUP WIT YOU


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 2 2009, 12:14 AM~13148788
> *im sorry but this is horrible
> *


 :0 be nice fool :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 2 2009, 12:19 AM~13148838
> *str8 thats wats up u let me know thats how u star u might end up opening ur own lowrider mag. and shit in the future..
> *


*Thankz mean's alot*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

laz wat happend with the linc??


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 2 2009, 12:28 AM~13148960
> *SHIT ! YOU ALREADY KNOW ... I STAY ON MY GRIND, WORKING @ SHOP......
> 
> WASSUP WIT YOU
> *



str8, you know ,same ol shit, workin on tha monte...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 1 2009, 09:21 PM~13148870
> *yea thats my first vid ever!..lol
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: hi3s'ssan, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Hialeah56, INKSTINCT003, str8lows, Expensive Taste, CADILLAC D, caprice ridah
> ...


chillin. getting ready to start another busy week at shop


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 1 2009, 09:36 PM~13149033
> *laz wat happend with the linc??
> *


echo mierda i junked that bitch for 400 dollars motor blew the tranny got fuked on it so i was like fuk it waiting for some money to get something else pero mientras tanto goin back to building bikes u know me yo tell erick to holla at me i need to ask him something


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 1 2009, 10:47 PM~13149141
> *echo mierda i junked that bitch for 400 dollars motor blew the tranny got fuked on it so i was like fuk it waiting for some money to get something else pero mientras tanto goin back to building bikes u know me yo tell erick to holla at me i need to ask him something
> *



damn de pinga i told you not to get a ford lol...yea that bikes looking pretty tight *****...iight ill let eric know


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

does anyone got to sum zenith 4sale??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 1 2009, 10:03 PM~13149329
> *does anyone got to sum zenith 4sale??
> *


really dout it but g.l.


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 1 2009, 11:58 PM~13149278
> *damn de pinga i told you not to get a ford lol...yea that bikes looking pretty tight *****...iight ill let eric know
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003

:wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 1 2009, 11:15 PM~13149458
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


my bad ***** lol...ey look at me i got a 4 door like evryones says i got 2 doorz 2 many but fuck it lol


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 2 2009, 12:20 AM~13149514
> *my bad ***** lol...ey look at me i got a 4 door like evryones says i got 2 doorz 2 many but fuck it lol
> *


lol


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 1 2009, 11:05 PM~13148706
> *i got pitbull puppies 4 sale if any body interested
> 
> 
> ...


4 males left


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 1 2009, 11:25 PM~13148918
> *lowbikeon20z wat up ***** u found anything
> *


naw didnt get to look 2day ill check 2morro when i get back 4rm school


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 1 2009, 11:02 PM~13149929
> *naw didnt get to look 2day ill check 2morro when i get back 4rm school
> *


ight 4show


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 1 2009, 09:58 PM~13149278
> *damn de pinga i told you not to get a ford lol...yea that bikes looking pretty tight *****...iight ill let eric know
> *


i wanna jump on something chilling now i might get a truck for i could put the bikes on the back and shit u know


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 2 2009, 01:34 AM~13149662
> *4 males left
> *


whats the price..any pics of parents...got some1 interested.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

yo luis...found this in anither thread...thought u might be interested
pedal car


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Whats up MIA? 

My flight got cancelled. I'm stuck in MIA for 2 more days. (like thats a bad thing)....

I need that fire to keep my nerves calm. I know some of you Dade county ballers can link me. 


Many thanks, bless up


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 1 2009, 11:12 PM~13148769
> *yea well i been told him to just fix it and keep going...
> 
> heres a little something we did last nite..
> ...


doin it up..... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2009, 01:24 AM~13150772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAVNT SEEN THAT ONE... GOOD SHIT BRO


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 08:41 PM~13148435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back dat up homie :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 2 2009, 08:12 AM~13151136
> *Whats up MIA?
> 
> My flight got cancelled. I'm stuck in MIA for 2 more days. (like thats a bad thing)....
> ...


:tears:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 09:20 PM~13148234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn look at juniors shit...I ain't seen that ***** in forever


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 2 2009, 07:35 AM~13151360
> *Damn look at juniors shit...I ain't seen that ***** in forever
> *


not his car. since I've bought it i changed a few things.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 2 2009, 08:41 AM~13151385
> *not his car. since I've bought it i changed a few things.
> *


Aaaahhh well u know I been out the loop *****

And how u been?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 2 2009, 07:49 AM~13151432
> *Aaaahhh well u know I been out the loop *****
> 
> And how u been?
> *


lol tru. I'm doin ight bro hows everything with you?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wat up miami let me just say theres a few new cars coming out veryy soon so the lowrider game is gettin bigger and it will get better so lets do the damn thing


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 2 2009, 09:16 AM~13152032
> *wat up miami let me just say theres a few new cars coming out veryy soon so the lowrider game is gettin bigger and it will get better so lets do the damn thing
> *


fa sho lets make it happen


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 2 2009, 09:05 AM~13151526
> *lol tru. I'm doin ight bro hows everything with you?
> *


Surviving bro...thinkin bout getting back into it, but nothing crazy...got to see what happens..how's everyone else? Haven't talk to anyone in a long time


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 2 2009, 09:38 AM~13152225
> *Surviving bro...thinkin bout getting back into it, but nothing crazy...got to see what happens..how's everyone else? Haven't talk to anyone in a long time
> *


we're still here doin our thing comin out strong this year. theres a lot of cars for sale right now that would make good projects. hit up craigslist lol that shit has everything


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BRAND NEW 155/80 13 TIRES 4 SALE. $100. AND 2 INTERTUBES $15 EACH
786 333 2602 ANDRE


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 2 2009, 08:35 AM~13151359
> *:tears:
> *


U shoulda hit the Bob Marley Fest yesterday there's plenty around there. I can't speak on the quality though cause I always bring my own. Bless up


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 2 2009, 01:30 PM~13154119
> *BRAND NEW 155/80 13 TIRES 4 SALE. $100. AND 2 INTERTUBES $15 EACH
> 786 333 2602 ANDRE
> 
> ...


thats a good deal.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.500 obo South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.500 OR BEST OFFER CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565 

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got some 14s for my fleetwood


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 2 2009, 10:41 AM~13152253
> *we're still here doin our thing comin out strong this year. theres a lot of cars for sale right now that would make good projects. hit up craigslist lol that shit has everything
> *



trust me bro i been on that shit daily lol...just stacking bread...finally getting it good but honestly, im lazy ass fuck...working 50 hours a week, still going to school full time (about to graduate thank God) and have a lil side business coming up so if I do come back in it needs to be with something clean that don't need to much work to get rolling...so we'll see, but tell Alvaro i said whats up, aint seen him in forever.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ladies how ya doing?



6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hi3s'ssan, -CAROL CITY-, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, CADILLAC D, *(ROLLIN)*, DOUBLE-O
sup homie :wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 2 2009, 07:35 AM~13151359
> *:tears:
> *


Come kick it at Exotic Tattoos with the Majestics


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 2 2009, 03:23 PM~13155468
> *trust me bro i been on that shit daily lol...just stacking bread...finally getting it good but honestly, im lazy ass fuck...working 50 hours a week, still going to school full time (about to graduate thank God) and have a lil side business coming up so if I do come back in it needs to be with something clean that don't need to much work to get rolling...so we'll see, but tell Alvaro i said whats up, aint seen him in forever.
> *


yeah sounds like a busy schedule. fuck it get ur bread and if u graduatin soon u'll b str8. lemme know if u need sum extra help wit dat side business  i'll tell the boys u said wuzza


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

~RoLl1NReGaL~

Yo MO, I have some work for you.... LMK when you have some time...... I got a rolling chasis I need to get it striped


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 08:57 PM~13148622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks like a green and purple now & later gone bad


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 2 2009, 03:50 PM~13155741
> *that shit looks like a green and purple now & later gone bad
> *


man that looks like wat i just donated into the toilet!...lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

theres a lot of work that went into it but it didnt work out for him guess... :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 2 2009, 03:56 PM~13155788
> *theres a lot of work that went into it but it didnt work out for him guess... :roflmao:
> *


agreed


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

he needs to switch that style up and throw some no... fuck it dip that shit in some paint thinner


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i seen that car on south beach a couple weeks ago for the first time when i was eating at wet willies. i almost droppped my call-a-cab like wtf....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

yo watson... im surprised your camera didnt get color blined from colors of that rainbow with a few colors missing


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 1 2009, 08:57 PM~13148622
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this shit is disturbing to me... anybody else!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ight lemme calm down and stop hatin on the man :twak:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

now & laters.............. *gone wild*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 2 2009, 04:07 PM~13155896
> *now & laters.............. gone wild
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

gone wild or bad that is i can even spell it... hidiest


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

im goin to the corner store now to get a pack of green and puple now and laters and sit them on some 22's and get watson to get a picture of if rolling to towers friday...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 2 2009, 12:16 PM~13152032
> *wat up miami let me just say theres a few new cars coming out veryy soon so the lowrider game is gettin bigger and it will get better so lets do the damn thing
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 2 2009, 06:50 PM~13155741
> *that shit looks like a green and purple now & later gone bad
> *


 :0


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice bike!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 08:45 PM~13156752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 05:45 PM~13156752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this looks better than that green and purple shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Mar 2 2009, 07:00 PM~13156919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 05:45 PM~13156752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit i call it motivation nice bike homey its good to see that the bike game still around


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i like the engraving and custom handle bars. Is that leafing i see???


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up danny


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Mar 2 2009, 07:35 PM~13157212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro get the pics?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 2 2009, 07:33 PM~13157196
> *shit i call it motivation nice bike homey its good to see that the bike game still around
> *


this one is not staying in miami  its going to chicago


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.300 obo South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 piston pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat all u need to do add 2 more pumps the rack is made for 3 pumps

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.300 OR BEST OFFER CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565 

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 09:43 PM~13157283
> *gold and silver leafing  the bike is fully engraved and 2-tone everything is custom on the bike but the kickstand
> 
> 
> ...


gotta chek my email


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 2 2009, 06:33 PM~13157196
> *shit i call it motivation nice bike homey its good to see that the bike game still around
> *


personally... i would have did all gold 144 spokes, but the bike is still fuckin clean and mucho mucho motivation was put into this bike... but the motivation in the car was to say take this car, fuck it up, wheels and all thank god he didnt put 13's on it(disgrace to lowriders) roll in this shit and be proud of my fuck up try to sell it no one buys it so it sits for months untill i deside to keep it and build it right and redeem myself and then feel good that the car looks ok... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

For Sale . Brand new 14x7 all chromes (from homeboys) with brand new 175/70/14
i got the rims and tires alittle less than a year ago. and i'm not putting them on the chevy since it won't be on the street for a while. so i rather sell the rims than store 
them. price is $400 obo please don't call me lowballing. I don't have to sell just want to sell. and when i say their brand new i mean brand new never been outside 
call or text (954) 245-8996 got pics via text 

thanks


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Mar 2 2009, 06:58 PM~13157464
> *For Sale . Brand new 14x7 all chromes (from homeboys) with brand new 175/70/14
> i got the rims and tires alittle less than a year ago. and i'm not putting them on the chevy since it won't be on the street for a while. so i rather sell the rims than store
> them. price is $400 obo please don't call me lowballing. I don't have to sell just want to sell. and when i say their brand new i mean brand new never been outside
> ...



SOME ONE NEED TO BUY HIS RIMS PUT THEM ON MY CADDY THAT FOR SALE ADD A PUMP THEN THEY READY TO RIDE


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 09:44 PM~13157294
> *this one is not staying in miami   its going to chicago
> *


i got em bro real nice :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.300 obo South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 piston pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat all u need to do add 2 more pumps the rack is made for 3 pumps

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.300 OR BEST OFFER CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565 

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> NICE. :nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> > NICE. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MAAANDO, iceman42776, *SIXONEFORLIFE*, gangstaburban95, Still Hated, peacekeeper
weve got VIP in here tonite people.... :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hi3s'ssan what u think


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

IMO hes got the game for now..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 2 2009, 07:26 PM~13157744
> *
> hi3s'ssan what u think
> *


it doesnt work..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 2 2009, 10:56 PM~13158080
> *it doesnt work..
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YOUTUBE WONT LET THE SOUND PLAY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 2 2009, 08:12 PM~13158279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie..


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Mar 1 2009, 08:19 PM~13146699
> *NO WAS ASKING CUZ ITS DULL AS HELL THATS WHY    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this shit boring


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 1 2009, 05:14 PM~13145924
> *anybody need a 90s house grill center gold $250 obo and  $350 obo for the rims or trade everything for some 14s 0r 13s daytons  all chrome or center golds hit me up 754 244 3108 alex
> 
> 
> ...


grill sold anybody want the rims $250 holla at me there real daytons


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hi3s'ssan, *INKSTINCT003*, *Euro2low*, CADILLAC D


holly shit sup dre?

wats good phil


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 2 2009, 12:30 PM~13154119
> *BRAND NEW 155/80 13 TIRES 4 SALE. $100. AND 2 INTERTUBES $15 EACH
> 786 333 2602 ANDRE
> 
> ...


tires sold!!! :biggrin: still have the intertubes


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 2 2009, 09:46 PM~13159788
> *tires sold!!! :biggrin:  still have the intertubes
> *


yo no seas un singao hold on to the tubes.. ill get it wed. nite


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 2 2009, 09:49 PM~13159839
> *yo no seas un singao hold on to the tubes.. ill get it wed. nite
> *


dale ***** they urs


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 2 2009, 09:50 PM~13159872
> *dale ***** they urs
> *


cool cool.. yo do me 1 more solid. see how much carlos wants for them 8 inch cylinder and have him bring it wed. so i get them too


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 2 2009, 09:52 PM~13159902
> *cool cool.. yo do me 1 more solid. see how much carlos wants for them 8 inch cylinder and have him bring it wed. so i get them too
> *


what carlos??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

this is a great pic bro :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: INKSTINCT003, *caprice ridah*, Da Beast21, 93brougham, *hi3s'ssan,* cyclopes98, *CADILLAC D*
at least im not only one thats bored in the crib


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 3 2009, 12:01 AM~13160093
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: INKSTINCT003, caprice ridah, Da Beast21, 93brougham, hi3s'ssan, cyclopes98, CADILLAC D
> at least  im not only one thats bored in the crib
> *


lol sup dre


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Is that a "florida truck scene" decal?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i know ur ***** ass was in love with me...lol imma going to tell the wifey :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 3 2009, 12:59 AM~13160048
> *this is a great pic bro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha i was gonna give him shit for that..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 2 2009, 10:03 PM~13160120
> *Is that a "florida truck scene" decal?
> *


yea homie why? i did the mini scene for a while


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 2 2009, 10:03 PM~13160124
> *haha i was gonna give him shit for that..
> *


man it aint to try to make ya **** fall in love. its for yall to know who it is...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 2 2009, 10:02 PM~13160098
> *lol sup dre
> *


yoooo


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 2 2009, 10:03 PM~13160121
> *i know ur ***** ass was in love with me...lol imma going to tell the wifey  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shes here laughing with me hahahahaha


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 3 2009, 01:07 AM~13160190
> *shes here laughing with me hahahahaha
> *



x2


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

CADILLAC D, caprice ridah

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Mar 2 2009, 10:07 PM~13160190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una pila de comepingas!...lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 2 2009, 10:08 PM~13160199
> *x2
> *


wu ssap bro


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 3 2009, 01:11 AM~13160260
> *wu ssap bro
> *



chillin bro...took out the ac today.. hows wifey?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 2 2009, 10:15 PM~13160340
> *chillin bro...took out the ac today.. hows wifey?
> *


why would u remove the a/c? u know summer is right around the corner right


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 3 2009, 12:08 AM~13160213
> *CADILLAC D, caprice ridah
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 3 2009, 01:17 AM~13160363
> *why would u remove the a/c? u know summer is right around the corner right
> *



never used it.. dont want it... shaved firewall hopefully soon..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 2 2009, 10:20 PM~13160402
> *never used it.. dont want it... shaved firewall hopefully soon..
> *


 :loco: :loco: imo


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 3 2009, 12:23 AM~13160458
> *:biggrin:
> *


so wats up buddha


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin homie...you?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

where the fuk every1 go?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 2 2009, 10:15 PM~13160340
> *chillin bro...took out the ac today.. hows wifey?
> *


she doing good. hopefully she pops this week. tomorrow we have a docs appt. let s what he tells us


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 3 2009, 12:25 AM~13160501
> *chillin homie...you?
> *


here searching for some fleetwood parts


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 3 2009, 12:28 AM~13160541
> *she doing good. hopefully she pops this week. tomorrow we have a docs appt. let s what he tells us
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 2 2009, 10:28 PM~13160545
> *here searching for some fleetwood parts
> *


same


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 2 2009, 10:29 PM~13160562
> *:thumbsup:
> *



HAS A FLEETWOOD FOR SALE LOOK DOWN

     :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 3 2009, 01:28 AM~13160545
> *here searching for some fleetwood parts
> *



you got a fleet now?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP AGAIN 2300 OBO LETS GO


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.300 obo South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 piston pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat all u need to do add 2 more pumps the rack is made for 3 pumps

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.300 OR BEST OFFER CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565 I NEED THIS CAR GONE BY FRIDAY

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 3 2009, 12:31 AM~13160590
> *you got a fleet now?
> *


yea i just got last week


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 2 2009, 10:33 PM~13160618
> *yea i just got last week
> *



WHAT YEAR


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 3 2009, 12:35 AM~13160632
> *WHAT YEAR
> *


94


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 3 2009, 01:33 AM~13160618
> *yea i just got last week
> *




Q's own?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 2 2009, 10:33 PM~13160618
> *yea i just got last week
> *


ahh shit few new bigbodies in the streets


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 3 2009, 12:36 AM~13160651
> *Q's own?
> *


naw


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 2 2009, 10:36 PM~13160651
> *Q's old one?  <-- u mean :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 3 2009, 12:36 AM~13160654
> *ahh shit few new bigbodies in the streets
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

<--- bored :burn:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 2 2009, 10:40 PM~13160709
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i just hope it looks different than wats in the streets right now. "we need change"


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 1 2009, 11:05 PM~13148706
> *i got pitbull puppies 4 sale if any body interested
> 
> 
> ...


4 males left


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

SOME ONE NEED TO BUY MY CAR AND PUT IT IN THE GAMEEEEEEE


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 3 2009, 12:30 AM~13160570
> *same
> *


what parts you need for you fleetwood


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 2 2009, 11:38 PM~13158670
> *nice homie..
> *


 :biggrin: THANKZ


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 3 2009, 01:43 AM~13160748
> *4 males left
> *


price???? pics of parents???


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 2 2009, 10:54 PM~13160901
> *what parts you need for you fleetwood
> *


looking for the right front fender lower molding, inside pull handles


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats craccin


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *iceman42776,* WhiteChocolate

:wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 2 2009, 05:45 PM~13156752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that there is looking real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 26 2009, 09:11 AM~13116679
> *SEEN THIS CHICK IN ANOTHER POST WHAT A DIME PIECE
> 
> 
> ...



FOR THOSE WHO WANTED MORE...... SKEET SKEET.....
THIS BITCH IS FINE....



>


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

I have 3 of these left. Brand new in original boxes. They're selling on the internet for $150.00 to $200.00 I'm selling them for $125.00 each. Local pick-up only.In Miami.PM me if interested. Thanks
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00...activeda8769-20


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 3 2009, 10:23 AM~13163698
> *looking for the right front fender lower molding, inside pull handles
> *


i need one of the pull handles and the trim for the rag molding for rear bumper


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCKING xS'


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

she was too hot 4 lay it low lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 3 2009, 02:05 PM~13167428
> *she was too hot 4 lay it low lol
> *


looks that way..lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MAJESTICS FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW OFF PICNIC JUNE 28,2009 AT C.B.SMITH PARK MORE INFO COMING SOON...


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 3 2009, 03:09 PM~13168003
> *MAJESTICS FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW OFF PICNIC JUNE 28,2009 AT C.B.SMITH PARK MORE INFO COMING SOON...
> *


i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up alex :biggrin:


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

Im selling these pumps & the springs they both work. $180 for each pump.
and $80 for the springs,if you guys have a better offer let meh know.
any questions call me at (786)230-0107


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats craccin with that adex


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

I wanna sell or trade the bubble.
this car has 3 pumps,2 fat boys to the back,and one inch block to the front 
ready to hop.fully crome on the carriage front reinforced lowers,and uppers,also has a back bridge and diferential reinforces. if interesting $6,000 for better offer hit me up.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Mar 3 2009, 06:06 PM~13168506
> *what up alex :biggrin:
> *


sup lo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 3 2009, 03:09 PM~13168003
> *MAJESTICS FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW OFF PICNIC JUNE 28,2009 AT C.B.SMITH PARK MORE INFO COMING SOON...
> *


ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Mar 3 2009, 05:09 PM~13169256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


g.l with the sell chiko


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ANY ONE GOT A REAR BUMPER FILLER FOR SALE. FOR A BUICK REGAL 84-86 DRIVER SIDE REAR THANKS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 3 2009, 07:02 PM~13170534
> *ANY ONE GOT A REAR BUMPER FILLER FOR SALE. FOR A BUICK REGAL 84-86 DRIVER SIDE REAR THANKS
> *


sup homie!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 3 2009, 05:09 PM~13168003
> *MAJESTICS FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW OFF PICNIC JUNE 28,2009 AT C.B.SMITH PARK MORE INFO COMING SOON...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP AGAIN 2.200


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.200 obo South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 piston pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat all u need to do add 2 more pumps the rack is made for 3 pumps

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.200 OR BEST OFFER CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565 I NEED THIS CAR GONE BY FRIDAY WILL NOT TAKE LESS THEN 2.000

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> FOR THOSE WHO WANTED MORE...... SKEET SKEET.....
> THIS BITCH IS FINE....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 3 2009, 08:35 PM~13171605
> *damn that girl is only18 years old.
> *


im soooooo in love


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Mar 3 2009, 06:09 PM~13169256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same chevy that used to ride around the hangouts all primed up back in the ddays??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING MIA


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 3 2009, 08:16 PM~13171316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good perro!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 3 2009, 10:16 PM~13171316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 12:58 PM~13177659
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *



ANY SNEAK PICS OF THE BOX....... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:dunno: :no:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 3 2009, 10:35 PM~13171605
> *damn that girl is only18 years old.
> *


 :wow: WOW.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 01:10 PM~13177779
> *:dunno:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin: COME MIERDA


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

This is a 68 conv ford galaxie... dont have time to work on it so must get rid of it. this car has a rebuilt 390 that runs great, factory A/C, power top(not working), and factory power steering with automatic tranny... all bumpers and trimings have been rechromed or polished(everything is off the the car) and car comes with a brand new dash pad..Car also comes with brand new tailights...this car has well over $4k in chrome and parts...car is very solid... Car has no interior... asking $4500 obo or trades..... for any more info send me a pm


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 4 2009, 11:21 AM~13177920
> *This is a 68 conv ford galaxie... dont have  time to work on it so must get rid of it. this car has a rebuilt 390 that runs great, factory A/C, power top(not working), and factory power steering with automatic tranny... all bumpers and trimings have been rechromed or polished(everything is off the the car) and car comes with a brand new dash pad..Car also comes with brand new tailights...this car has well over $4k in chrome and parts...car is very solid... Car has no interior... asking $4500 obo or trades..... for any more info send me a pm
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the sale clean car


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

WANT TO TRADE MY 24S WITH SKINNYS FOR SOME 3 PIECE 22S AMYONE?? Still got 22" sevas black with new tires for the low $900 obo


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 3 2009, 09:16 PM~13171316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That aint no Cadillac? Looks good though CADILLAC D. soon to be REGAL D :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 4 2009, 11:51 AM~13178358
> *That aint no Cadillac? Looks good though CADILLAC D. soon to be REGAL D :biggrin:
> *


wut up p-nut...thats not dannys regal thats laz's regal from the club


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Anybody interested in photos from the Sistrunk Festival last weekend?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 4 2009, 12:19 PM~13178709
> *Anybody interested in photos from the Sistrunk Festival last weekend?
> *


POST THEM UP


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 4 2009, 12:28 PM~13178805
> *POST THEM UP
> *


x2


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sistrunk Festival 2009


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


The Ugliest Car Lineup Award Goes To...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More












The Ugliest Car On Rims Of The Day Award Goes To...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

And then it got too dark to shoot at quality..

So

Thats is.. Enjoy


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 4 2009, 01:45 PM~13179612
> *And then it got too dark to shoot at quality..
> 
> So
> ...


nive pics phil :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. Didnt get a response for a while.. figured i ran everyone out of here.. with the big wheels lol


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 4 2009, 02:36 PM~13180095
> *Thanks man.. Didnt get a response for a while.. figured i ran everyone out of here.. with the big wheels lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

good shit phil it was even swoler at night but u got some real nice shots


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah.. I cant shoot quality at night.. i usually wrap it up at sundown.. But i know all the big wheel cars come out at night.. Like Vampires


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 4 2009, 01:14 PM~13179270
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some of these big money ballers is missing spinners!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Euro2low

nice pix like always... :thumbsup: 


CONGRATS TO DRE N HIS WIFE MARCIA... Their healthy lil girl was born this afternoon... :biggrin:

Welcome to ParentHood !!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

great work though phil like always great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks guys.. Appreciate it..

I shot an event 2 weeks ago in Vegas.. another set of half nekked girls.. I'll probably post some tomorrow =D


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 04:05 PM~13181196
> *
> CONGRATS TO DRE N HIS WIFE MARCIA... Their healthy lil girl was born this afternoon...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


x2 for those that aint seen the gorgeous lil one


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

one time for my cubans, lmao... i love yall but sometimes i dont know... make a long story short i had an empty pepsi bottle with oil from my pump, in my trunk n my wife thought i was hiding her pepsi...so she chugged it... sayin she thought it was pepsi n all that shit... :loco: :loco:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13181300
> *Thanks guys.. Appreciate it..
> 
> I shot an event 2 weeks ago in Vegas.. another set of half nekked girls.. I'll probably post some tomorrow =D
> *


u never emailed the second half..lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 04:15 PM~13181313
> *one time for my cubans, lmao... i love yall but sometimes i dont know... make a long story short i had an empty pepsi bottle with oil from my pump, in my trunk n my wife thought i was hiding her pepsi...so she chugged it... sayin she thought it was pepsi n all that shit... :loco:  :loco:
> *


she didnt notice the vecosity of the liquid in the bottle? sounds like a puerto rican move..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 07:28 PM~13181464
> *she didnt notice the vecosity of the liquid in the bottle? sounds like a puerto rican move..
> *



haha, i guess not... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ok im cuban and prican i take offense to both statements....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 4 2009, 04:35 PM~13181523
> *ok im cuban and prican i take offense to both statements....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


na man dont get insulted it dont mean ur stupid only half stupid..lol just kidding


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 06:40 PM~13181580
> *na man dont get insulted it dont mean ur stupid only half stupid..lol just kidding
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yea!! at least u laughing every1 has been serious 2day


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i dont take much seriously gotta laugh at life if not you die at an early age..... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thought this was funny..

These two churches are located directly across the street from each other and have been fighting for years..

They have recently started fighting with their signs..

Day 1


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Day 2


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Day 3


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Day 4


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Day 5


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> Thought this was funny..
> 
> These two churches are located directly across the street from each other and have been fighting for years..
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wats up with the hang out today who is going


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Mar 4 2009, 05:39 PM~13182222
> *Wats up with the hang out today who is going
> *


im trying to find that out too!


10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: hi3s'ssan, Still_Ridin_Clean, Still Hated, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, lalo22, jefe de jefes, sparky94, big al, LOWLYFEPHILL
*wat up fool!*


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 04:43 PM~13182272
> *im trying to find that out too!
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: hi3s'ssan, Still_Ridin_Clean, Still Hated, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lalo22, jefe de jefes, sparky94, big al, LOWLYFEPHILL
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Mar 4 2009, 05:46 PM~13182311
> *:nicoderm:
> *


its that who i think? juansito?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 06:28 PM~13181464
> *she didnt notice the vecosity of the liquid in the bottle? sounds like a puerto rican move..
> *



this fucker got jokes atl east we free and we ain't castro's children


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn phil tham some nice pic's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 05:47 PM~13182329
> *this fucker got jokes atl east we free and we ain't castro's children
> *


actually i do and seems to me that u aint see the joke. comepinga :roflmao:
ya quick to get mad wen a p.r. joke is sed, but its ok to crack on cubans? get out of here bro its a internet. take it or leave it. dont get mad!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 08:43 PM~13182272
> *im trying to find that out too!
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: hi3s'ssan, Still_Ridin_Clean, Still Hated, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lalo22, jefe de jefes, sparky94, big al, LOWLYFEPHILL
> ...


Ya im rideing tonight


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13182353
> *actually i do and seems to me that u aint see the joke. comepinga  :roflmao:
> *



ok bitch and now you have a ******* running your country thats real good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 05:51 PM~13182373
> *ok bitch and now you have a ******* running your country  thats real good
> *


look homeboy chill the fuck out.
quoted right from ur sign.
ARGUING ON THE COMPUTER IS LIKE COMPETING IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS,EVEN IF U WIN UR STILL RETARDED


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 07:05 PM~13181196
> * Euro2low
> 
> nice pix like always...  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin: Im happy for you dre


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 07:51 PM~13182373
> *ok bitch and now you have a ******* running your country  thats real good
> *


ARENT U HALF CUBAN TALK ALOT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Mar 4 2009, 05:57 PM~13182448
> *ARENT U HALF CUBAN TALK ALOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP AGAIN 2.000

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.000 Firm South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 piston pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat all u need to do add 2 more pumps the rack is made for 3 pumps

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html <---PICS ARE HERE

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.000 CAN NOT TAKE LESS CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

WHERES THE HANG OUT TO NIGHT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

im sure its going to be at the tattoo shop at n.w. 160 st and 27 ave


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

COOO THANKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 09:04 PM~13182529
> *im sure its going to be at the tattoo shop at n.w. 160 st and 27 ave
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

anybody know were I can get a pair of these


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Mar 4 2009, 06:07 PM~13182570
> *COOO THANKS
> *


no problem.. hope to see u there


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i want to add if ya coming out to the hangout.. and u got friends that go do donuts with the cars and shit. please stay home! with dre not being there and the shop being closed they(cops) have the right to send us on our way.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

DADDY ALTIMA COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU









1ST LOOK








2ND LOOK








3RD LOOK
























COMMING SOON NEW LOOK 
































































MORE PIKS COMMING SOON


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Mar 4 2009, 07:57 PM~13182448
> *ARENT U HALF CUBAN TALK ALOT
> *


i don't clam it cuz my dad was not there 4 me so fuck him


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 06:41 PM~13182953
> *i don't clam it cuz my dad was not there 4 me so fuck him
> *


bahahahahahahahaha! u want a tissue?
my dad wasnt around.. that doesnt make me half cuban


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 08:44 PM~13182980
> *bahahahahahahahaha! u want a tissue?
> my dad wasnt around.. that doesnt make me half cuban
> *



fat boy i'm slap the shit out of you tonight ni99a keep talking smack


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 06:47 PM~13183009
> *fat boy i'm slap the shit out of you tonight ni99a keep talking smack
> *


calling me fatboy aint hurting my feelings .***** u taking this shit to the heart homeboy but if its going to make u feel better to look for problems then go ahead homie. im just teasing u. its all good in the hood..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

damn i didnt know my shit would start shit... :uh: thought id share the laugh


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 06:57 PM~13183116
> *damn i didnt know my shit would start shit...  :uh:  thought id share the laugh
> *


na man u aint start nothing


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 4 2009, 09:09 PM~13182594
> *anybody know were I can get a pair of these
> 
> 
> ...



you can get all whites for 50 or 60 then find an artist to do em...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Got you all fuckers!!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2009, 10:02 PM~13183169
> *Got you all fuckers!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Mando you wrong for that...i just lost my appetite...any1 want a sub ahhaha


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 08:57 PM~13183116
> *damn i didnt know my shit would start shit...  :uh:  thought id share the laugh
> *


naw u didnt start shit hommie you said what you had to say just people got dumb shit to say thats all and put peoples country down thats all


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 4 2009, 04:43 PM~13179589
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS ON PICS AS ALWAYS! :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

tru6lu305

wut up homie?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN LOC


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 07:03 PM~13183189
> *naw u didnt  start shit hommie you said what you had to say just people got dumb shit to say thats all and put peoples country down thats all
> *


now come on danny u got sentimental cuz i sed it was a puerto rican move.. i never sed shit or put down the country.. its a figure of speech. its like saying tenia que ser un boriqua! ***** its like you saying had to by a cuban, i would just laugh for u saying that. im not going to cause a internet comotion over it.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 4 2009, 07:13 PM~13183331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that fool *ugly!*



14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: hi3s'ssan, GbodyonD's, rollin-orange, Lady2-Face '64, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, *INKSTINCT003*, tru6lu305, Low_Ski_13, 93brougham, chevyboy01

*congrats bro*. que dios te la vendiga <-- another figure of speech


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 4 2009, 10:11 PM~13183308
> *WHATS CRACCIN LOC
> *



chillin here at the crib homie...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 4 2009, 07:20 PM~13183414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


moe u doing pinstriping too?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

HOME CHILLIN WAITIN TO GET THE LAC HOME


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 4 2009, 07:27 PM~13183508
> *HOME CHILLIN WAITIN TO GET THE LAC HOME
> *


u need to finish one... speaking of the devil i should take my own advise...lol


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 4 2009, 02:32 PM~13179479
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


If youre gonna be a retard and put big rims on an impala. This is how that bitch is suppose to sit.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SHE'S COMIN HOME FRIDAY...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO... I WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THAT BLACK LINC I HAD


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 4 2009, 10:21 PM~13183433
> *moe u doing pinstriping too?
> *


i do everything bro lol :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 4 2009, 10:38 PM~13183635
> *YO... I WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THAT BLACK LINC I HAD
> *



idk, i wonder what happened to alot of rides...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MY HOMIE SAID HE SEEN IT A WHILE AGO AND MENTIONED ... THAT LINC U HAD LOOKS LIKE SHIT I SAID NAAAWWW.... HE SAID WHAT HAPPENED TO IT AND I SAID IT AINT MINE ANYMORE AND I CANT TELL U.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

that shit was on-point homie... would have liked to see it juiced....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I HOPE SHE GETS JUICED SO I CAN C THE OUT COME


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

that would be nice to see


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

sup buddha


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 4 2009, 11:32 PM~13184517
> *sup buddha
> *



chillin, you?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 10:40 PM~13184679
> *chillin, you?
> *


just pick up my lead hammer for wheels


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 4 2009, 11:56 PM~13184953
> *just pick up my lead hammer for wheels
> *


you got wires?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 11:05 PM~13185066
> *you got wires?
> *


yup


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I GOT 100,000 BUCKS AND NEED SOMETHING JUICED... POST'EM UP


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 5 2009, 12:07 AM~13185095
> *yup
> *



wow!!! i wouldnt never thought that...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 11:11 PM~13185180
> *wow!!!  i wouldnt never thought that...
> *


lol


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 4 2009, 11:07 PM~13185096
> *I GOT 100,000 BUCKS AND NEED SOMETHING JUICED... POST'EM UP
> *


shit for a 100 k you shouldnt have any problems finding a car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 11:05 PM~13185066
> *you got wires?
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 10:01 PM~13183166
> *you can get all whites for 50 or 60 then find an artist to do em...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 4 2009, 07:38 PM~13183638
> *i do everything bro lol  :biggrin:
> *


tight work man we funna speak soon.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 5 2009, 12:51 AM~13185838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*From tonight *








































more pic's to come


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 4 2009, 09:38 PM~13185619
> *shit for a 100 k you shouldnt have any problems finding a car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u know that ***** full of it...lol :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn phil Im loveing this pic...all it needs are some 13"s


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 4 2009, 10:05 PM~13186060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man look it here!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 11:58 PM~13185952
> *very nice  :biggrin:
> *


and here my fleetwood


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 5 2009, 01:11 AM~13186158
> *and here my fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I REALY HOPE U KEEP IT


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 12:21 AM~13186286
> *MAN I REALY HOPE U KEEP IT
> *


lol i gave it to my girl


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 5 2009, 01:23 AM~13186320
> *lol i gave it to my girl
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: FUCK IT THAN.....PUT THE WAGON ON 13"s THAN


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 12:05 AM~13186060
> *
> 
> 
> ...




See the Horse Cops.. just itching to pull him over


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 5 2009, 01:28 AM~13186392
> *See the Horse Cops.. just itching to pull him over
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*WE ALL NEED TO TRY TO GET TOGETHER ON A SUNDAY & HAVE A RIDE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT DOSE EVERY BODY THINk*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bored.. 

One of my creative things


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 12:36 AM~13186489
> *WE ALL NEED TO TRY TO GET TOGETHER ON A SUNDAY & HAVE A RIDE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT DOSE EVERY BODY THINk
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

One More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 5 2009, 02:18 AM~13186986
> *Bored..
> 
> One of my creative things
> ...


nice


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 5 2009, 02:18 AM~13186992
> *One More
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GIVING U A LIL INSPIRATION... LACS BUILT IN THREE WEEKS!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

LOOKIN 4 ANOTHER BIG BODY... ANY OUT THERE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 01:36 AM~13186489
> *WE ALL NEED TO TRY TO GET TOGETHER ON A SUNDAY & HAVE A RIDE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT DOSE EVERY BODY THINk
> *


i'm down 4 that....its 2 hard 4 me to get out to these hangouts on the weekdays.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 5 2009, 05:53 AM~13188171
> *i'm down 4 that....its 2 hard 4 me to get out to these hangouts on the weekdays.
> *


x2 i feel u on that one from all the way down here in homestead i try to make it out there once in a while


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Mar 5 2009, 09:06 AM~13188194
> *x2 i feel u on that one from all the way down here in homestead i try to make it out there once in a while
> *


4 me it's not bout hte ride cuz i dont mind that...but with 3 shorties and all the shit that has 2 be done after work its either to late to ride or i'm tired as fuk...lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*cool lets do something for the 29th of this month*


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 5 2009, 06:12 AM~13188204
> *4 me it's not bout hte ride cuz i dont mind that...but with 3 shorties and all the shit that has 2 be done after work its either to late to ride or i'm tired as fuk...lol
> *


i dont have any shorties myself but i feel wat u r saying


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 5 2009, 08:44 AM~13188156
> *GIVING U A LIL INSPIRATION... LACS BUILT IN THREE WEEKS!
> 
> 
> ...


   

Thats all I need right there, a lil inspiration.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 09:15 AM~13188207
> *cool lets do something for the 29th of this month
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IM off to work hope u all be easy


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

VACATE...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 4 2009, 08:09 PM~13182594
> *anybody know were I can get a pair of these
> 
> 
> ...


those were done by wyner in az for todd


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

heres my little princess :biggrin: 
WOW, life changing experience


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 08:02 AM~13188827
> *heres my little princess :biggrin:
> WOW, life changing experience
> 
> *


congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 10:02 AM~13188827
> *heres my little princess :biggrin:
> WOW, life changing experience
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 4 2009, 12:59 PM~13178455
> *wut up p-nut...thats not dannys regal thats laz's regal from the club
> *


Koo..... how yall been?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 4 2009, 11:33 PM~13186450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Same stripper?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 10:02 AM~13188827
> *heres my little princess :biggrin:
> WOW, life changing experience
> 
> *



GOD bless the little one.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 5 2009, 08:46 AM~13189215
> *Same stripper?
> *


 nope


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Boulevard305, IIMPALAA, *Evelitog*
:wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 12:36 AM~13186489
> *WE ALL NEED TO TRY TO GET TOGETHER ON A SUNDAY & HAVE A RIDE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT DOSE EVERY BODY THINk
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

wat up moe


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up lalo howz it goin


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 5 2009, 10:30 AM~13190091
> *wut up lalo howz it goin
> *


chillin at work wat about u wat u up to


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Mar 5 2009, 12:50 PM~13189740
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Boulevard305, IIMPALAA, Evelitog
> :wave:
> *


Whats going on BOULEVARD ! ! !


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 11:02 AM~13188827
> *heres my little princess :biggrin:
> WOW, life changing experience
> 
> *



life changing experience... haha give it some time bro.... wait to the sleepless nights....ask Mando, hes loving it right now...


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 08:02 AM~13188827
> *heres my little princess :biggrin:
> WOW, life changing experience
> 
> *




she cute anothere lowrider baby in the world


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

congrats on the baby girl DRE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 5 2009, 10:42 AM~13190214
> *life changing experience... haha give it some time bro.... wait to the sleepless nights....ask Mando, hes loving it right now...
> *


boy look it here, he aint ready...lol u think u know but u aint have an idea. no just joking dre. congrats again fool. how is the wifey doing? mandale un saludo a la familia!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 5 2009, 10:42 AM~13190214
> *life changing experience... haha give it some time bro.... wait to the sleepless nights....ask Mando, hes loving it right now...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah i know


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Mar 5 2009, 10:46 AM~13190255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 5 2009, 11:17 AM~13190484
> *boy look it here, he aint ready...lol u think u know but u aint have an idea. no just joking dre. congrats again fool. how is the wifey doing? mandale un saludo a la familia!
> *


the wifey doing good. she still in the hospital. i slept there last nite, came to the shop today. and tonite to the hospital again. they get released tomorrow :biggrin: 
im happy ass hell everything came out good


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 02:53 PM~13190909
> *the wifey doing good. she still in the hospital. i slept there last nite, came to the shop today. and tonite to the hospital again. they get released tomorrow :biggrin:
> im happy ass hell everything came out good
> *



damn that was quick...shit we spent a week in the hospital when the youngest was born...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 5 2009, 11:56 AM~13190954
> *damn that was quick...shit we spent a week in the hospital when the youngest was born...
> *


YEAH SHE HAD HER NATURAL. NO DOPE. SHE DIDNT GET STICHES OR NOTHING


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

thats good bro... CONGRATS AGAIN !!!! shes beautiful.... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 10:02 AM~13188827
> *heres my little princess :biggrin:
> WOW, life changing experience
> 
> *


congrats on the little one dre thats daddy little girl


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 5 2009, 12:19 PM~13191246
> *congrats on the little one dre thats daddy little girl
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Billetproof Florida: March 21, 2009
Billetproof is back in Florida for the 2nd Annual Florida Free for All!! Last year we packed Big Daddy's back yard with over 500 hot rods. Come out this year and see if we can fit a few more on the lawn. We'll have even more live bands, great vendors, and the sickest 64 and prior do-it-yourself traditional rods, kustoms and motorcycles on the planet. Due to the limited space the only the first 600 vehicles to register get in, so register early! This show WILL sell out.

Billetproof Florida 2009
Big Daddy Don Garlits Drag Racing Museum
13700 SW 16th Ave
Ocala, Florida

* Spectator entrance opens at 9am 
(Spectators are FREE!!! Buy a Billetproof T-shirt to support the show)
* Pinstripe panel jam
* Live bands playing throughout the day!
* Our famous trophies awarded in many categories! Including Big Daddy's Pick 
presented by Don Garlits!
* Plus more stuff to be announced...

RULES

* Pre 1964 TRADITIONAL style rods and customs ONLY
* No visible billet anything! Especially wheels!
* No digital gauges
* No IFS on fenderless cars
* No trailered cars
* No mag wheels made after the 60's
* Traditional looking choppers and bobbers ONLY! (no stockers)
* No modern West Coast Choppers, Big Dog, OCC style bikes
* Shovel and ealrier Harley motors, Early 70's abd prior Euro of Japanese customs only 
(no stockers)


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PRICE DROP AGAIN 2.000 LOWEST I CAN GO

THE RIMS ARE NO LONGER WITH THE CAR THEY HAVE BEEN SOLD
THE 3 PRO HOPPER PUMPS HAVE BEEN SOLD SO THAT WHY THE PRICE IS ALOT LOWER


1991 Fleetwood Caddy Lowrider Hydros (price drop)
info about the car 2.000 Firm South Florida Broward fort luderdale

1-the car is blue with chrome & rainbow flake

2 the car has shaved door handles and trunk

3 the guts are black and blue out of an 1-10 they are about a 7

4 hydro's it has 1 piston pump left 6 battery's 9 noyds 4 switches and a diconect ground under the front seat all u need to do add 2 more pumps the rack is made for 3 pumps

5 the car also has a full chrome rear Axel with both lower and top arms in the back chrome full bridge in chains power balls the Axel is worth 1.500 dollars buy it self

6 the front has hopping springs and extended arm in the front and all the stress points on the back are reinforced

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html <---PICS ARE HERE

IM LETTING THE CAR GO FOR CHEAP 2.000 CAN NOT TAKE LESS CALL ME THIS CAR NEEDS A GOOD HOME 954-657-1565


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

just got some in , pm me if interested .


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 02:47 PM~13190837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah i know
> *


Not funny focker.... I have 2!!!!! :angry:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2009, 02:05 PM~13191705
> *just got some in , pm me if interested .
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is good to clean your under carriage. how much .


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

tru6lu305

wut up playa? you get her back yet??


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

get my girl back 2morrow


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

kool bro


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Still_Ridin_Clean

:wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

FUDRUCKERS THIS SATURDAY...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 5 2009, 04:46 PM~13192112
> *FUDRUCKERS THIS SATURDAY...
> *



im workin bro...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 5 2009, 04:09 PM~13192318
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn ya boys going crazy with leafing 

mad props to ya..


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

*I HAVE 2 LEFT *Brand new in original boxes. They're selling on the internet for $150.00 to $200.00 I'm selling them for $125.00 each. Local pick-up only.In Miami.PM me if interested. Thanks
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00...activeda8769-20


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

This is a 68 conv ford galaxie... dont have time to work on it so must get rid of it. this car has a rebuilt 390 that runs great, factory A/C, power top(not working), and factory power steering with automatic tranny... all bumpers and trimings have been rechromed or polished(everything is off the the car) and car comes with a brand new dash pad..Car also comes with brand new tailights...this car has well over $4k in chrome and parts...car is very solid... Car has no interior... asking $4500 obo or trades..... for any more info send me a pm


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 5 2009, 01:46 PM~13192112
> *FUDRUCKERS THIS SATURDAY...
> *


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo any one got any 13s ???chrome would be good let me know


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ya'll


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 5 2009, 08:04 PM~13194588
> *sup ya'll
> *



:wave:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

got hood, trunk and doors for 71 donk no rust asking $500 or better offer


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 5 2009, 02:09 PM~13192318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thang looking good white boy... Chicho getting loose out there!...but then again that aien't no suprise... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

SWITCHITTER

Get back to the Gym *****! :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

CADDY HAS BEEN SOLD


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 5 2009, 08:02 AM~13188827
> *heres my little princess :biggrin:
> WOW, life changing experience
> 
> *



fo sho homie congrats big time , she is a blessin :angel:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 5 2009, 04:09 PM~13192318
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

found this in a nother topic


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

thats shit crazy... hes really 3 wheelin


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wtf that ****** crazy..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 5 2009, 06:25 PM~13194817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i kno i wouldnt do that shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 6 2009, 01:07 AM~13197051
> *wtf that ****** crazy..
> *


for real...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 10:56 PM~13197634
> *for real...
> *


sup watson? u still up? shit im working on the s10 rite now. redoing a few things we left for last mins..lol im tired of seen this p.o.s.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 09:50 PM~13196866
> *found this in a nother topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WTF


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

it dont look like hes 3'in it out it looks like hes draggin dat bitch lol. damn dat ***** crazy..


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 5 2009, 03:09 PM~13192318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2009, 12:57 PM~13191642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

16 inch daytons center gold askind $300 obothey need tires best offer takes them tryn to make room give me a call or text me 754 244 3108 alex


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

looking for 14' rims wit tire chrome or gold let me know if anyone has a set for sale also looking for two pumps got cash hit me up


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 5 2009, 02:09 PM~13192318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*looking for a fleetwood anybody got one for sale? NO SHOW CARS *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

towers tonight ya


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 6 2009, 12:50 AM~13196866
> *found this in a nother topic
> 
> 
> ...



MANIACOS CC


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Trace anyone one in the world for free by just thier cell phone number.

www.phonetrace.org


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*only in hialeah*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

64 PARTS


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 6 2009, 09:53 PM~13204145
> *only in hialeah
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Colombian Mami's


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

very nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Mar 6 2009, 08:32 PM~13204534
> *Colombian Mami's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Lets Bring Miami Back and Show all the Haters that the lowrider community that we still strong down here in miami....I say on the 29th of this month lets all meet up at reds & we leave at 12pm & lets ride out to south beach*


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

watson :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 6 2009, 10:23 PM~13204933
> *watson  :wave:
> *


whats good man....u put the rims on the caddy


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 6 2009, 09:24 PM~13204945
> *whats good man....u put the rims on the caddy
> *


naw not yet u juiced the back yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 6 2009, 10:26 PM~13204973
> *naw not yet u juiced the back yet
> *


Nope net yet but before the end of this month Im trying to have it done.....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 6 2009, 09:29 PM~13204996
> *Nope net yet but before the end of this month Im trying to have it done.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*looking for a fleetwood anybody got one for sale? NO SHOW CARS*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Lookin for 3pc 22s!! PM me


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Mar 6 2009, 06:32 PM~13204534
> *Colombian Mami's
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the girl on the left is serious, chico 














stephen where you've been fool, estas perdido .


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 6 2009, 06:56 PM~13204754
> *Lets Bring Miami Back and Show all the Haters that the lowrider community that we still strong down here in miami....I say on the 29th of this month lets all meet up at reds & we leave at 12pm & lets ride out to south beach
> *


might have to take u up on dat offer..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2009, 04:07 AM~13207408
> *the girl on the left is serious, chico
> 
> 
> ...


NO THE GIRL IN THE WHITE SHIRT WITH WIDE HIPPS IS A REAL CHICO


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 6 2009, 12:50 AM~13196866
> *found this in a nother topic
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 6 2009, 05:53 PM~13204145
> *only in hialeah
> 
> 
> ...


lol stupid as ppl.. y despues se asen los pinguos en hialeah...hahahahahaha


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

got a set of 13" wires for sale with brand new tires $400. obo also got 2 13" 5.5 wires for sale $170. obo


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

SNEAK PEEK... COMING SOON SHOW/HOPPER


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2009, 02:07 AM~13207408
> *the girl on the left is serious, chico
> 
> 
> ...


you know were i ben at lol . . . . that chica look serious fool


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Mar 6 2009, 09:25 PM~13205813
> *looking for a fleetwood anybody got one for sale? NO SHOW CARS
> *


got a 1995 fleetwood asking $5500. obo its on craiglist let me know


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 7 2009, 06:18 PM~13211084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looking good white boyz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS GETING SERIOUS DOWN HERE.....SEEN SOME RAWWW SHIT TODAY BUT WAS ASKD NOT TO TAKE ANY PIC'S :biggrin: 






SAW THIS TODAY ALSO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 7 2009, 04:15 PM~13209942
> *SNEAK PEEK... COMING SOON SHOW/HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ANY ONE KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO GET A NEW TOP FOR A FLEETWOOD DONE??


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

any1 have for sale a pair of extended a-arms for a g-body let me know


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> :biggrin: NICE
> 
> Thanks both cars will be in the streets soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 7 2009, 06:18 PM~13211084
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

93brougham :nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 7 2009, 09:12 PM~13212229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU LEARNING WHITE BOY :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 7 2009, 11:24 PM~13213201
> *YOU LEARNING WHITE BOY :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 7 2009, 05:59 PM~13211746
> *DAMN THE LOWRIDER GAME IS GETING SERIOUS DOWN HERE.....SEEN SOME  RAWWW SHIT TODAY BUT WAS ASKD NOT TO TAKE ANY PIC'S  :biggrin:
> SAW THIS TODAY ALSO
> 
> ...


dam and it was right on the corner of my crib?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 7 2009, 07:12 PM~13212229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its aiite


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Mar 7 2009, 11:01 PM~13213049
> *93brougham :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 7 2009, 07:18 PM~13211084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 7 2009, 07:18 PM~13211084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > :biggrin: NICE
> >
> > Thanks both cars will be in the streets soon :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 8 2009, 01:21 AM~13213603
> *dam and it was right on the corner of my crib?
> *


ya fool....yo what u doing today u going to the eastcoastryders show


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MOROSO........................TODAY, (SUPER CHEVY SHOW)


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

purps shit is gonna be beatiful :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Mar 6 2009, 09:44 PM~13204656
> *very nice! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Whats that I see you got rolling?  Lets link up this week so I can check it out for ya!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 7 2009, 03:15 PM~13209942
> *SNEAK PEEK... COMING SOON SHOW/HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same regal that was parked waaaaay out west in the redland area, like 147th Av and 200 ST a while back? I moved in 07 so sometime 05 or 06?

I would drag race from 200 ST to 220ST on 147th Av....them were the days


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 8 2009, 06:22 AM~13215307
> *ya fool....yo what u doing today u going to the eastcoastryders show
> *


na man went to the beach today had a bbq and had las olas on lock!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey people tell me what ya'll think about this pics i need feed back. Shout out to all my club members straightpimpin car club.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 8 2009, 04:08 PM~13217247
> *na man went to the beach today had a bbq and had las olas on lock!!!  :biggrin:
> *


man just woke up like a hr ago. partied like rockstars last night with a bunch of crazy mexicans, not really sure how we got home.....
tito send me that pic of how you want your batteries and pump racks....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 8 2009, 02:54 PM~13217567
> *man just woke up like a hr ago. partied like rockstars last night with a bunch of crazy mexicans, not really sure how we got home.....
> tito send me that pic of how you want your batteries and pump racks....
> *


mang u partied and u didnt invite? thats just wrong...lol u got mail go check ur email


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

holy shit is that her, ive seen that basketball picture i dont know how many times and it hypnotizes me everytime and i had a chance to meet her?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

my boy shorty's lincoln coming out soon


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I have 6 batteries for sale..... $150 obo pm for pics


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 8 2009, 08:22 PM~13218432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chicho always doing things for the community :roflmao:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 8 2009, 07:18 PM~13218379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN REGALS :thumbsup:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

anyone have wheels for sale 13's 14's chrome painted gold rusted i dont care as long as the lip is clean need wheels bad cant drive my car wit out them


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

need one pump wit single dump to dont care if its black or chrome


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, BUBBA-D, CADILLAC D



sup locka


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2009, 09:33 PM~13219492
> *MISTER ED, BUBBA-D, CADILLAC D
> sup locka
> *



WUZUP HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 8 2009, 06:30 AM~13215316
> *MOROSO........................TODAY, (SUPER CHEVY SHOW)
> *


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 8 2009, 07:01 PM~13218755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good man cant wait to see it out


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

ote=Made You A Hater,Mar 8 2009, 08:12 PM~13219911]
























[/quote]




> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 8 2009, 08:12 PM~13219918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 8 2009, 10:39 PM~13219552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2009, 06:25 AM~13222715
> *MORNING  :wave:
> *


WATS GOING ON?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

good morning miami


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 9 2009, 08:27 AM~13222720
> *WATS GOING ON?
> *



CHILLIN DAWG YOU DID YOUR SET UP YET....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 7 2009, 05:18 PM~13211084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the "TwilightZone?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 8 2009, 02:40 PM~13217456
> *Hey people tell me what ya'll think about this pics i need feed back. Shout out to all my club members straightpimpin car club.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2009, 07:01 AM~13222848
> *CHILLIN DAWG YOU DID YOUR SET UP YET....
> *


this week hopefully... (fingers crossed)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

y0..

Where is everyone?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm bored..

Anyone interested in some photos from Las Vegas i did 2 weeks ago at The Palms?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 01:23 PM~13225080
> *I'm bored..
> 
> Anyone interested in some photos from Las Vegas i did 2 weeks ago at The Palms?
> *


:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Weekend at The Palms..
Las Vegas

Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


Even the Palm staff were cuties =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More

Gotta Love The Palm's Hospitality =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHAT KIND OF EVENT WAS THIS?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Mar 9 2009, 02:38 PM~13225251
> *WHAT KIND OF EVENT WAS THIS?
> *



Believe it or not.. The Event Coordinator's 26th Birthday lol

Not a crazy event.. but always fun


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 01:39 PM~13225262
> *Believe it or not.. The Event Coordinator's 26th Birthday lol
> 
> Not a crazy event.. but always fun
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 01:37 PM~13225240
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


SHE GOT THE RIGHT COLORS  
I LIKE HER!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

phil like always ur a god...lol great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This Flood Control is a bitch.. takes forever to post back to back messages =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Cabana Time.. The Next Morning


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More











And Back to the Club =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I've Hijacked this thread long enough..

Last Photos..

Enjoy


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 01:03 PM~13225536
> *I've Hijacked this thread long enough..
> 
> Last Photos..
> ...


thats sexyness


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

*My vegas trip wont compare to yours. But I did stay at the Venetian and lost a lot of money gambling at the Sports bar in the Hotel. Vegas is really cool but the weather can chew on my nutz.*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

in need of a chrome tank ..pm me


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> my boy shorty's lincoln coming out soon
> hit me up..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wtf where every1 at?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> > my boy shorty's lincoln coming out soon
> > hit me up..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

damn double post more of that chick in da black


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm so confused.. Is the new Lowrider Mag out yet?

I just got an email from a car i shot that said he's in.. and i know nothing about it.. and i have no magazine yet.. 

Anyone with a subscription get it yet?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i have the new magazine what shot is yours?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

He has an El Camino.. from Colorado..

Check the names in the front and see if im there


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

give me a min i have to find the mag i have no i dea where i put it


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 06:52 PM~13228715
> *He has an El Camino.. from Colorado..
> 
> Check the names in the front and see if im there
> *


boulevard bully? the red one?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep.. Larry from LaJunta, Colorado


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

whts up guy im lookin for a cool strip club i been to tootsies and it just wasnt me it was like a night club with some naked bitchs in the backgroun i want a real strip club some pole work i think im gonna taake my girl to scarlets or cheetahs which one is better i live in hollywood so those are close to me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Mar 9 2009, 07:02 PM~13228850
> *whts up guy im lookin for a cool strip club i been to tootsies and it just wasnt me it was like a night club with some naked bitchs in the backgroun i want a real strip club some pole work i think im gonna taake my girl to scarlets or cheetahs which one is better i live in hollywood so those are close to me
> *


scarlett's gots some fine ass bitches homie


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

got 1 for scarletts :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FROM THE CARSHOW YESTERDAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13228675
> *I'm so confused.. Is the new Lowrider Mag out yet?
> 
> I just got an email from a car i shot that said he's in.. and i know nothing about it.. and i have no magazine yet..
> ...



i havent recieved mine yet... called and they said its on its way...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

MAAANDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 9 2009, 10:29 PM~13229237
> *MAAANDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:
> *


Wassup white boy? :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Mar 9 2009, 07:14 PM~13229009
> *got 1 for scarletts  :thumbsup:
> *


go to PT's it aint that far off palmetto jus before 122nd


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just had the Colorado Boys take photos of the new issue..

Here it is..




















Tomorrow ill tag my photos and post them for you guys..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 9 2009, 10:29 PM~13229237
> *MAAANDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:
> *


YO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE WORK PHIL LIKE ALWAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. Appreciate it


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 10:38 PM~13229378
> *YO
> *


Wassup Fresh?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13229482
> *Thanks man.. Appreciate it
> *


Yo phil, 

What kind of camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I have two Nikon's

D300
D200

I use a 18-300 lens for basic shots..
and a 10-20 for interior and undercarraige shots..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13229482
> *Thanks man.. Appreciate it
> *


ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13229595
> *ANYTIME  :biggrin:
> *


damn it watson why were u so late yesterday!? :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Moroso yesterday......................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*BEFOR ANYONE START TALKING SHIT THIS RIDE IS STILL BEING WORKD ON*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA

NICE PICS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: GoGetta305, hi3s'ssan, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, chevyboy01, CADILLAC D, huesone, DRòN, lowbikeon20z, IIMPALAA, jsta6, BIG L.A, Lowridergame305, *MISTER ED*
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 9 2009, 10:54 PM~13229675
> *damn it watson why were u so late yesterday!?  :biggrin:
> *


SPENDING TIME WITH MY GIRL


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 08:09 PM~13229914
> *SPENDING TIME WITH MY GIRL
> *


man watson to good for us poor ppl...lol j/k


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 9 2009, 11:09 PM~13229913
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: GoGetta305, hi3s'ssan, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,  chevyboy01, CADILLAC D, huesone, DRòN, lowbikeon20z, IIMPALAA, jsta6, BIG L.A, Lowridergame305, MISTER ED
> :wave:
> *


THERE'S ANOTHER BIG BODY IN THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 08:10 PM~13229948
> *THERE'S ANOTHER BIG BODY IN THE GAME  :biggrin:
> *


wat u mean watson?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 9 2009, 10:09 PM~13229913
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: GoGetta305, hi3s'ssan, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,  chevyboy01, CADILLAC D, huesone, DRòN, lowbikeon20z, IIMPALAA, jsta6, BIG L.A, Lowridergame305, MISTER ED
> :wave:
> *


wuts good homie, hows the lac.... 






cadiilllaaaaaaccccc dddddddddddddddd que pasa


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 PM~13229973
> *wuts good homie, hows the lac....
> *


chillin dude here just resting so that it cann get ready for wats coming? :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 9 2009, 11:10 PM~13229945
> *man watson to good for us poor ppl...lol j/k
> *


LOL naw man but thats my boo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: hi3s'ssan, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*, 93brougham, Boulevard305, massacre
wat up moe?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

chilling homie..on the grind. u know! hows work down south?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

z9WdKU6VNiY&feature


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 08:58 PM~13230602
> *z9WdKU6VNiY&feature
> *


WOW! ALL IM SAYING!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

just when you thought you seen it all.......











GOOD PIC WATSON


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 08:07 PM~13229896
> *IIMPALAA
> 
> NICE PICS
> *


X2 , it must of been hard taking those pictures with ONE hand . LOL !! inside jk


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sample


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2009, 12:42 AM~13231454
> *just when you thought you seen it all.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: .....thankz for that tip you give me again


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Mar 9 2009, 09:02 PM~13228850
> *whts up guy im lookin for a cool strip club i been to tootsies and it just wasnt me it was like a night club with some naked bitchs in the backgroun i want a real strip club some pole work i think im gonna taake my girl to scarlets or cheetahs which one is better i live in hollywood so those are close to me
> *


shit i just heard on the news that cheetahs got raided and busted for prostitution drug dealn


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 08:36 PM~13230201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

good to see more lowriders coming out.... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:wave: :wave: 
FUCQH8RS, STR8CLOWNIN LS, lalo22
WUS POPPIN ERRYBODY


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 10 2009, 07:58 AM~13233877
> *:wave:  :wave:
> FUCQH8RS, STR8CLOWNIN LS, lalo22
> WUS POPPIN ERRYBODY
> *


chillin...get ready 2 go to work....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 10 2009, 04:58 AM~13233877
> *:wave:  :wave:
> FUCQH8RS, STR8CLOWNIN LS, lalo22
> WUS POPPIN ERRYBODY
> *


 :wave: chillin just got to work


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx2kTtsD_Xc


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 10 2009, 06:03 AM~13233985
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx2kTtsD_Xc
> *


right there by biscayne?


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

WHAT UP MIA ....I Say we all invade the beach this weekend for the beginning of spring break with all of our rides...WE SHOULD ALL BE OUT THERE IN FULL FORCE SHOWING OFF OUR WHIPS AND GETTING THE CHICKS !!! uffin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 10 2009, 12:24 AM~13232128
> *shit i just heard on the news that cheetahs got raided and busted for prostitution drug dealn
> *


hah ya i saw that on the news like 15+ people for prostitution and someone got popped for some white


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 09:07 PM~13229896
> *IIMPALAA
> 
> NICE PICS
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 10 2009, 06:07 AM~13234009
> *right there by biscayne?
> *


 naw dogg this was taken up north by tampa


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 9 2009, 11:47 PM~13231542
> *Sample
> 
> 
> ...



BOULEVARD BULLY..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:48 AM~13234595
> *BOULEVARD BULLY.....  :biggrin:
> *


thats a bad ass name!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IF IM NOT MISTAKIN THATS THE NAME....


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Perfect weather this week...Hangout bound tomorrow anyone ????? bring those whips out ....we're all going to see them eventually....Why build it, If you can't drive it !!!


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13232128
> *shit i just heard on the news that cheetahs got raided and busted for prostitution drug dealn
> *


well shit that no on chetahs :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Mar 10 2009, 08:45 AM~13235072
> *well shit that no on chetahs  :angry:
> *


im telling u scarlett's


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 09:53 AM~13234625
> *IF IM NOT MISTAKIN THATS THE NAME....
> *



It is the name..

Boulevard Bully

Its Larry From La Junta, Colorado..

I shot him at the end of last year.. It is in the new issue of LRM


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

2074 Pages « < 2066 2067 2068 2069 2070 > » 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Chulow, impalas79, MISTER ED, 83delta88, *BUBBA-D*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm leaving for Daytona Friday.. Anyone from down here heading up there this weekend?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 09:30 AM~13234149
> *WHAT UP MIA ....I Say we all invade the beach this weekend for the beginning of spring break with all of our rides...WE SHOULD ALL BE OUT THERE IN FULL FORCE SHOWING OFF OUR WHIPS AND GETTING THE CHICKS !!!  uffin:
> *


not a bad idea I say friday and saturday :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Mar 10 2009, 09:21 AM~13235352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u shot him? lol


7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hi3s'ssan, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*, Evelitog, BUBBA-D
wat up moe!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 9 2009, 11:53 PM~13230527
> *chilling homie..on the grind. u know! hows work down south?
> *


str8 tryin 2 get these rides done :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 10 2009, 09:35 AM~13235463
> *str8 tryin 2 get these rides done  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yea mang i feel u shit i might need to go down there to find work :biggrin:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

I went out there this past saturday for a quick drive...BEACH WAS DEED THE HELL UP. My other members went out on Sunday and it was still DEED UP late...PACKED WITH BAD ASS CHICKS... :0 :worship: i will be out there posted with my crew all this weekend trying to snatch us a pair of freaks.. anyone feel me ????


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

IM TRYING TO SELL MY ICE CREAM TRUCK B4 THIS WEEKEND
SO IF YOUR OUT OF A JOB AND GOT MONEY TO INVEST IN A BIZZNESS OF YOUR OWN THIS THE BEST BIZZNEESS TO BE IN HERE IS MY ADD

1990 Ford E150 Ice Cream Truck Van - $4000 OBO

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1063846616.html


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 09:45 AM~13235564
> *I went out there this past saturday for a quick drive...BEACH WAS DEED THE HELL UP. My other members went out on Sunday and it was still DEED UP late...PACKED WITH BAD ASS CHICKS... :0  :worship: i will be out there posted with my crew all this weekend trying to snatch us a pair of freaks.. anyone feel me ????
> *


shit i wish the fleet was worthy for beach bound


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

I ALSO HAVE THIS FOR SALE ANY ARTIST OR DJS OUT THERE THAT NEED TO MAKE THERE OWN CD 


For Sale A LG Cd Duplicator Tower 1-7 - $500 OBO

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/emd/1067729284.html


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 10 2009, 09:49 AM~13235615
> *I ALSO HAVE THIS FOR SALE ANY ARTIST OR DJS OUT THERE THAT NEED TO MAKE THERE OWN CD
> For Sale A LG Cd Duplicator Tower 1-7 - $500 OBO
> 
> ...


good deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

You will be surprised as to how many cars go out there regardless on how there car is at the moment. i hear you on how you feel about your whip. think of it this way, ITS ONLY TEMPORARY !!! UP TO YOU HOMIE uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hi3s'ssan, *INKSTINCT003*, ORO SOLIDO
*holy shit mr new daddy how u doing bro?*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 11:33 AM~13235445
> *
> so u shot him? lol
> *



Yes sir.. Didnt even know it was in the new issue until last night.. i got an email from Larry thanking me.. and i had no knowledge =/


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 09:55 AM~13235665
> *You will be surprised as to how many cars go out there regardless on how there car is at the moment. i hear you on how you feel about your whip. think of it this way, ITS ONLY TEMPORARY !!! UP TO YOU HOMIE uffin:
> *


yea i guess might go then go to see if i get the rest of the club out there


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 09:57 AM~13235684
> *Yes sir.. Didnt even know it was in the new issue until last night.. i got an email from Larry thanking me.. and i had no knowledge =/
> *


cool im always happy to see your work on lrm. maybe in a few yrs ill make it up there.. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Appreciate that man.. I grew up with Lowrider and the culture..

Without people like you.. it would be nothing but people thgat complain and bitch about everything =D


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 10:03 AM~13235735
> *Appreciate that man.. I grew up with Lowrider and the culture..
> 
> Without people like you.. it would be nothing but people thgat complain and bitch about everything =D
> *


man ive been decepted by this ppl before and pushed me away from lowriders but man i love it. i look at my wall of lowrider posters and i remember my dreams so i sed fuk every 1 that puts u down. they envy to much and in spanish we say la envidia mata! ENVY KILLS! lol


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

*Boulevard305* Que Bola ! ! !


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

bEACH WAS PACKED SATURDAY AND SUNDAY YES EVEN SUNDAY FAT TUESDAYS WAS HOTT CHICKS EVERYWHERE GETTING LOOSE WHIPS ALL OVER THE STREET THERE WASENT ONE CORNER WHERE U WOULD TURN ND SEE A WHIP ND FOR YALL WHO SAY OH MY SHIT LOOKS NO GOOD FOR THE BEACH PLEASE YOU SHOULD SEE THE REST OF THE CARS GOING OUT THERE IT DONT MATTER WUT U GOT JUST BRING IT OUT ND DRIVE IT PEOPLE ON THE STREET WALKING WILL STILL COMMENT AND ESPEECIALLY THE OUTTA TOWNERS ND FOR YALL WHO GOT JUICE OR AIR RIDE MOVE YO SHIT AROUND WHEN CHICKS COME BY ND THEM WHITE GIRLS GO NUTZZZZZZ

ELEGANCE AND OTHERS WILL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND REPPING PM ME IF YALL WANT TO MAKE A MEET UP POINT

OH YEA AND DONT FORGET THE HANGOUT ON 27TH AVE INFRONT INKSTINCT TATTO BACK THAT SHIT UP FOR DA LOT DRE AND YALL DRINKERS KEEP IT CLEAN DONT FUK IT UP ND SHIT LIKE DEM DONK RYDER DOING DONUTS ND SHIT HEY I GUESS THEY DONT REALIZE NO ONE CARES WE KNO WUT U GOT 

-ELEGANCE ACCORD


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:56 AM~13235673
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: hi3s'ssan, INKSTINCT003, ORO SOLIDO
> holy shit mr new daddy how u doing bro?
> *


COULDNT BE HAPPIER BRO.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:55 AM~13235658
> *good deal! :thumbsup:
> *


]
YUP YUP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEACH BOUND SATURDAY FOR SURE .....


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2009, 12:40 PM~13236077
> *bEACH WAS PACKED SATURDAY AND SUNDAY YES EVEN SUNDAY FAT TUESDAYS WAS HOTT CHICKS EVERYWHERE GETTING LOOSE WHIPS ALL OVER THE STREET THERE WASENT ONE CORNER WHERE U WOULD TURN ND SEE A WHIP ND FOR YALL WHO SAY OH MY SHIT LOOKS NO GOOD FOR THE BEACH PLEASE YOU SHOULD SEE THE REST OF THE CARS GOING OUT THERE IT DONT MATTER WUT U GOT JUST BRING IT OUT ND DRIVE IT PEOPLE ON THE STREET WALKING WILL STILL COMMENT AND ESPEECIALLY THE OUTTA TOWNERS ND FOR YALL WHO GOT JUICE OR AIR RIDE MOVE YO SHIT AROUND WHEN CHICKS COME BY ND THEM WHITE GIRLS GO NUTZZZZZZ
> 
> ELEGANCE AND OTHERS WILL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND REPPING PM ME IF YALL WANT TO MAKE A MEET UP POINT
> ...


  SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE,YOU BROUGHT UP A GOOD POINT UP ON GETTIN THE RIDERS TO SHOW THERE RIDES OUT AT THE BEACH
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN LATE SO WE TRYIN ORGANIZE THE 2ND ANNUAL MIAMI CRUISE SOMETIME AT THE END OF APRIL  . SO IF ANYBODY HAS ANY IDEAS TO MAKE IT BETTA FROM LAST YEAR FEEL FREE TO DROP A LINE ,LAST YEAR WAS FROM TROPICAL PARK TO WATSON ISLAND N IT WAS A BIG TRUN OUT ILL KEEP POST IT ON THIS COMING CRUISE


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

EXACTLY !! :biggrin: THE BEACH IS WHERE IS AT !!!! TRSUT ME, MIGHT AS ALL ENJOY WHAT WE HAVE HERE IN SOUTH FLORIDA...TAKE YOUR RIDE OUT .... **** LETS START THE MOVEMENT AND WATCH THEM FOLLOW !!!!!!! :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright.. Just got the new issue of Lowrider..

My coverage from the Good Times show in Sebring.. is in there.. as well as the Firme Estilo show in Plant City..

Alot of you Miami people are in there.. so take a look


----------



## lowrider79 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a 1975 olds 98 2 door for sale this car needs nothing everything work on this car power everything no rust at all the chrome is perfect car has 74,000 milesl. i am asking $6,500.00 or best offer or part cash part trade i am open to all offers so call me and let me know was up (786)357-8891.

Also have a very clean coupe deville this car only has 36,000 miles on it only asking $4,000.00 or best offer or part cash part trade.


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 10 2009, 01:05 PM~13236342
> * JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN LATE SO WE TRYIN ORGANIZE THE 2ND ANNUAL MIAMI CRUISE SOMETIME AT THE END OF APRIL   .  SO IF ANYBODY HAS ANY IDEAS TO MAKE IT BETTA FROM LAST YEAR FEEL FREE TO DROP A LINE ,LAST YEAR WAS FROM TROPICAL PARK TO WATSON ISLAND N IT WAS A BIG TRUN OUT ILL KEEP POST IT ON THIS COMING CRUISE
> *


SECONED ANNUAL MIAMI CRUISE COMING SOON ,ANY IDEAS PM ME THANKS


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 10 2009, 11:05 AM~13236342
> * JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN LATE SO WE TRYIN ORGANIZE THE 2ND ANNUAL MIAMI CRUISE SOMETIME AT THE END OF APRIL   .  SO IF ANYBODY HAS ANY IDEAS TO MAKE IT BETTA FROM LAST YEAR FEEL FREE TO DROP A LINE ,LAST YEAR WAS FROM TROPICAL PARK TO WATSON ISLAND N IT WAS A BIG TRUN OUT ILL KEEP POST IT ON THIS COMING CRUISE
> *


 :0 4sho hommie let us knw :biggrin: ill take out the Delt by then.


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

SOUNDS GREAT ESPECIALLY AFTER THE HARD SHOW SHOW ON EASTER SUNDAY...How will you manage to get everyone on the hwy on the palmetto from the park to join on the cruise, that intersection ESTA DE MADRE !!!... :0  :dunno: Regardless, ELEGANCE will be out there in full effect !!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 10 2009, 02:05 PM~13236342
> * JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN LATE SO WE TRYIN ORGANIZE THE 2ND ANNUAL MIAMI CRUISE SOMETIME AT THE END OF APRIL   .  SO IF ANYBODY HAS ANY IDEAS TO MAKE IT BETTA FROM LAST YEAR FEEL FREE TO DROP A LINE ,LAST YEAR WAS FROM TROPICAL PARK TO WATSON ISLAND N IT WAS A BIG TRUN OUT ILL KEEP POST IT ON THIS COMING CRUISE
> *


LETS GET IT !


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 01:18 PM~13236449
> *SOUNDS GREAT ESPECIALLY AFTER THE HARD SHOW SHOW ON EASTER SUNDAY...How will you manage to get everyone on the hwy on the palmetto from the park to join on the cruise, that intersection ESTA DE MADRE !!!... :0    :dunno: Regardless, ELEGANCE will be out there in full effect !!!
> *


 :biggrin: DONT WORRY LAST YEAR CRUISE WEN RIGHT,EVERYBODY FOLLOWS WITH THERE CLUB WE WOULD GIVE TIME SO EVERYBODY TO SHOW UP FOR ALL THOSE RIDERS THAT RIDE SLOW


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: TRUE


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. These are the photos from my shoot in Colorado..

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

I was thinking of making CB SMITH PARK the official hangout on the weekends like the WEST COAST does it....ALL it takes for a few of us to get it poppin and i think it will become a big hit.....figured that park as it can house many people and it has nice sections to chilll at with your crew...We can even do as many hop offs we want !!! the more clubs supporting this cause, the more it will be known....at least this way we have to go crazy as to what to do or where to go...ITS AN OFFICIAL SPOT !! oh and YES BBQ'S ALL DAY HOMIE.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

SWEET PICS....that background scene is nice too... :thumbsup: ...DAMN, ELEGANCE is due for those glamour shots as well... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I did these last night..

Trying to be a little creative


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam phil ur just sick!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Appreciate that man..


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pics phil them pics looking nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: hi3s'ssan, lalo22, *INKSTINCT003*, man of steel 305, *Low_Ski_13*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 10 2009, 11:05 AM~13236342
> * JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN LATE SO WE TRYIN ORGANIZE THE 2ND ANNUAL MIAMI CRUISE SOMETIME AT THE END OF APRIL   .  SO IF ANYBODY HAS ANY IDEAS TO MAKE IT BETTA FROM LAST YEAR FEEL FREE TO DROP A LINE ,LAST YEAR WAS FROM TROPICAL PARK TO WATSON ISLAND N IT WAS A BIG TRUN OUT ILL KEEP POST IT ON THIS COMING CRUISE
> *


 :thumbsup: that be good last years was real good


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

getting ready for the april show , just a little upgrades, all the euros better come correct cause i b there waiting


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 03:12 PM~13236961
> *getting ready for the april show , just a little upgrades, all the euros better come correct cause i b there waiting
> 
> 
> ...


what happen to superman oooooo shit


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

What April show?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 03:18 PM~13237010
> *What April show?
> *



april 19 hard rock me and luis told you


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Better come correct, that ELEGANCE HONDA is no joke...WE'LL BE READY FOR THE SHOW AS ALWAYS !!!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

registration for april show begins mar. 18th online at carwarz.net


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

will see whats up who take the thousand dollars , i dont want the trophie i want the money i will give the trophie away c u there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 12:12 PM~13236961
> *getting ready for the april show , just a little upgrades, all the euros better come correct cause i b there waiting
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice to come correct..i say with that prize money u take the perros out for hennessy and red bulls at the club lol :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 03:09 PM~13236935
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: hi3s'ssan, lalo22, INKSTINCT003, man of steel 305, Low_Ski_13
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

yes sir on me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

ITS ALL ABOUT THE DOUGH $$$$ HOMIE ...Trophies don't mean anything ... sounds good to me homie ...STRIP CLUB BOUND AFTERWARDS  uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 12:12 PM~13236961
> *getting ready for the april show , just a little upgrades, all the euros better come correct cause i b there waiting
> 
> 
> ...


nice upgrades no wheels and no front bumper i think ur the one thats gonna have to come correct buddy just watch out for the honda from my club big dawg its gonna shut you down all day everyday


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 03:47 PM~13237282
> *yes sir on me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



the doctor has spoken :biggrin:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Doctor is about to get his practicing license revoked :roflmao:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

well at least we got people going to the car show :biggrin:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 04:02 PM~13237416
> *Doctor is about to get his practicing license revoked  :roflmao:
> *


naw i think the doc will come correct watch


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah may b i will , dont worry homie i take out 2 for a drink with the money , what u drink i got u on me


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 04:12 PM~13237497
> *yeah may b i will , dont worry homie i take out 2 for a drink with the money , what u drink i got u on me
> *


water


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ELEGANCE HAS ITS HOMEGROWN CHIP.... WANT ANY LOANS?


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Bet that up but i'll be drinking way before they they announce that GOLD THANG as the champ...same as to what happened @ TAMPA LOWRIDER ( a real show with real judges ), then again i still took BEST OF SHOW AT EAST COAST ......ELEGANCE RYDER 4 LYFE :biggrin:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

loans no thank u , u need a loan to paint ur car i got u , n get a real custom interior , not much else to said see u there , remember come correct :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

keep your own loan to fix that wavy mess of what you call a paint job on that wang wang...As a matter of fact get some chrome undercarriage, definitely get rid of that stock ass sunroof... :roflmao:, GOLD THANG IS BONDO FREE...Hater, i should post all of those pics i got of you staring at ur daddy everytime to hate competing against me.. like you said FLYMAN305, see u there homie...NO BIGGIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hahahaha just do u buddy dont worry bout me just watchout for ELEGANCE Homie


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, i still remember the pic i have of you staring my same ride back in 97 AT THE TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW IN HOMESTEAD where i still took BEST PAINT when it was CANDY BRANDYWINE, as ur daddy speaking here on CANDY PAINTS....COME CORRECT PLAYA to a REAL LOWRIDER SINCE 1992 !!!!! uffin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 MUYAE NIGGAAZ :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ELEGANCE GONNA SHUT DOWN THE EURO SCENE


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

i wish u guys were talkin about impalas instead of hondas but fuck it lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

blah


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 10 2009, 05:01 PM~13237911
> *i wish u guys were talkin about impalas instead of hondas but fuck it lol
> *



purp you to much lol


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL. We have a few tricks coming out this season for the impala game...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: hi3s'ssan, R.O CUTTY, BrownSoul85, ORO SOLIDO, *PUSHIN 14s*, str8lows, lowridermovement, Evelitog, all-eyez-onme
:wave:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 04:17 PM~13238032
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: hi3s'ssan, R.O CUTTY, BrownSoul85, ORO SOLIDO, PUSHIN 14s, str8lows, lowridermovement, Evelitog, all-eyez-onme
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PUSHIN 14s_@Mar 10 2009, 02:22 PM~13238053
> *:wave:
> *


que bola asere ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

these are two nice Honda`s euro lowrider wich one will win


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The red one has no undercarraige right?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

***** WE MAKES IT RAIN LIKE OBAMA


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2009, 02:58 PM~13237391
> *nice upgrades no wheels and no front bumper i think ur the one thats gonna have to come correct buddy just watch out for the honda from my club big dawg its gonna shut you down all day everyday
> *


***** you stick to building model cars superman got the honda game on lock  :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2009, 04:50 PM~13238265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


neither of these two hondas got shit on superman :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YOOO... :0 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 03:47 PM~13237794
> *keep your own loan to fix that wavy mess of what you call a paint job on that wang wang...As a matter of fact get some chrome undercarriage, definitely get rid of that stock ass sunroof... :roflmao:, GOLD THANG IS BONDO FREE...Hater, i should post all of those pics i got of you staring at ur daddy everytime to hate competing against me.. like you said FLYMAN305, see u there homie...NO BIGGIE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


***** superman paint job is not wavy that boy took best paint you boys from elegance need to come correct


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 10 2009, 06:01 PM~13238357
> ****** superman paint job is not wavy that boy took best paint you boys from elegance need to come correct
> *


 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 10 2009, 04:34 PM~13238129
> *these are two nice Honda`s euro lowrider wich one will win
> 
> 
> ...


 look at both cars an tell me superman doesnt have it on lock


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 10 2009, 04:34 PM~13238129
> *these are two nice Honda`s euro lowrider wich one will win
> *


* i think theres 3 ? but thats jus ma opinion:* :dunno: :dunno:


























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EECuqpK1lY...re=channel_page


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I have no idea what the Superman is..

But that Rollin Yellow Civic.. is bad ass.. put together very well


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 10 2009, 03:44 PM~13238759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 05:41 PM~13238739
> *I have no idea what the Superman is..
> 
> But that Rollin Yellow Civic.. is bad ass.. put together very well
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

homeboy i build my car n 2 year not 7 ok , n the rollin civic the kid sold his car when he knew i was coming , n the ur accord i saw the shit in craiglist what u need a loan for real son , oro solido im gonna make a chain with the faided gold u got on ur car :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 10 2009, 06:44 PM~13238759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this right here is old school that was a second 2 none car before a ro hommie

that car is nice if its still around


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 03:46 PM~13238776
> *this right here is old school that was a second 2 none car before a ro hommie
> 
> that car is nice if its still around
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 05:46 PM~13238774
> *homeboy i build my car n 2 year not 7 ok , n the rollin civic the kid sold his car when he knew i was coming , n the ur accord i saw the shit in craiglist what u need a loan for real son , oro solido im gonna make a chain with the faided gold u got on ur car  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

> I have no idea what the Superman is..
> 
> But that Rollin Yellow Civic.. is bad ass.. put together very well



























[/quote] 
this is superman


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats the one that i was asking if it had undercarraige..

I like the work.. I just think the Rollin Honda is more bad ass


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 03:56 PM~13238871
> *Thats the one that i was asking if it had undercarraige..
> 
> I like the work.. I just think the Rollin Honda is more bad ass
> *


it took him a life time to build that car it only took me two


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 10 2009, 04:01 PM~13237911
> *i wish u guys were talkin about IMPALAS instead of hondas but fuck it lol
> *


BOWTIE SOUTH approves this message :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Doesnt matter how long it takes for someone to put together a car..

People have repsonsibilities.. Family, jobs, income, rent..

I respect people that take their time and put their heart into a car.. rather than dropping it off at a shop.. and 2 weeks later.. BAM.. a show car


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i like both and seen them in person
but superman is wett!!! super clean to the point where a hater cant find a chip or defect so i say superman....and in case yall foregot its a coupe not a 4 door /story!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 10 2009, 05:01 PM~13237911
> *i wish u guys were talkin about impalas instead of hondas but fuck it lol
> *


Ill be talkin about that soon pimpin....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 10 2009, 07:13 PM~13239060
> *Ill be talkin about that soon pimpin....
> *


Oh and all backyard boogie. Chrome, powdercoating, moonroof and a piping A/C.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 10 2009, 06:10 PM~13239034
> *and in case yall foregot its a coupe not a 4 door /story!!
> *


invalid for an argument about hondas


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 03:46 PM~13238774
> *homeboy i build my car n 2 year not 7 ok , n the rollin civic the kid sold his car when he knew i was coming , n the ur accord i saw the shit in craiglist what u need a loan for real son , oro solido im gonna make a chain with the faided gold u got on ur car  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


look here man i aint going to lie ur shit was nice at the ecr show. but i want to see ur car after the same time that the rollin civic and jesus' accord was out in the streets for? and see if it looks the same like the day u pulled it out! u cant talk shit about a car that had more work and time then ur shit!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 04:21 PM~13239153
> *look here man i aint going to lie ur shit was nice at the ecr show. but i want to see ur car after the same time that the rollin civic and jesus' accord was out in the streets for? and see if it looks the same like the day u pulled it out! u cant talk shit about a car that had more work and time then ur shit!
> *


true true :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 04:21 PM~13239153
> *look here man i aint going to lie ur shit was nice at the ecr show. but i want to see ur car after the same time that the rollin civic and jesus' accord was out in the streets for? and see if it looks the same like the day u pulled it out! u cant talk shit about a car that had more work and time then ur shit!
> *


true true :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 04:21 PM~13239153
> *look here man i aint going to lie ur shit was nice at the ecr show. but i want to see ur car after the same time that the rollin civic and jesus' accord was out in the streets for? and see if it looks the same like the day u pulled it out! u cant talk shit about a car that had more work and time then ur shit!
> *


true true


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 04:21 PM~13239153
> *look here man i aint going to lie ur shit was nice at the ecr show. but i want to see ur car after the same time that the rollin civic and jesus' accord was out in the streets for? and see if it looks the same like the day u pulled it out! u cant talk shit about a car that had more work and time then ur shit!
> *


true... true


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

true true... :thumbsup: hi3s'ssan


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 10 2009, 05:34 PM~13238129
> *these are two nice Honda`s euro lowrider wich one will win
> 
> 
> ...


This is crazy but shit both cars are nice


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 06:21 PM~13239153
> *look here man i aint going to lie ur shit was nice at the ecr show. but i want to see ur car after the same time that the rollin civic and jesus' accord was out in the streets for? and see if it looks the same like the day u pulled it out! u cant talk shit about a car that had more work and time then ur shit!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Chulow, SOUND OF REVENGE, 83delta88, AFRO JIMMY, Lowridergame305, caprice ridah, hi3s'ssan, INKSTINCT003
*DAMN THIS BITCH PACKD*


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 06:41 PM~13239394
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Chulow, SOUND OF REVENGE, 83delta88, AFRO JIMMY, Lowridergame305, caprice ridah, hi3s'ssan, INKSTINCT003
> DAMN THIS BITCH PACKD
> *


LMAO LOWRIDER IMPORT ARGUEMENT HIT BIG TODAY ****** ARE STAYING TUNED


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 04:03 PM~13238957
> *Doesnt matter how long it takes for someone to put together a car..
> 
> People have repsonsibilities.. Family, jobs, income, rent..
> ...


x2 :yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

my ni99a AFRO JIMMY what they do :wave: its talk a lot fool


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

FADED GOLD?? Who ever told you that boiling ball paint jobs look good, looks like they try to cover up a spotty job...lmao...FYI chump, my car got built in 30days (complete) for ROLLIN, and i still continue to stay on top. 2years build? and thats all you can come up with? dog, get readdy to get served homie...Rollin Civic is nice but this wasnt about him, this was simply for the superhero who " called out the EUROS " thats when i had to step in and shed some light on this kiddy talk...Jesus Honda and all other cars were and are tight..thats all besides the point,,,,Rest of you haters who aint got anything to represent with other than ur homeboy ride, keep ur comments to urself...this is all friendly competition talk....NOW LET COMPETITORS SETTLE THIS AT THE SHOW... uffin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

DEPINGA LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 05:03 PM~13238957
> *Doesnt matter how long it takes for someone to put together a car..
> 
> People have repsonsibilities.. Family, jobs, income, rent..
> ...




YES SIR WELL SAID CUZ HOMIE GOT A HOUSE N GOT MARRIED DATS WUT DELAYED HIM... BUT NOW HE COMIN OUT WIT A 64 IMPALA


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP MR CADDIE :wave: Made You A Hater


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 10 2009, 08:05 PM~13239705
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS PLENTY MONEY


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 04:56 PM~13239572
> *FADED GOLD?? Who ever told you that boiling ball paint jobs look good, looks like they try to cover up a spotty job...lmao...FYI chump, my car got built in 30days (complete) for ROLLIN, and i still continue to stay on top. 2years build? and thats all you can come up with? dog, get readdy to get served homie...Rollin Civic is nice but this wasnt about him, this was simply for the superhero who " called out the EUROS " thats when i had to step in and shed some light on this kiddy talk...Jesus Honda and all other cars were and are tight..thats all besides the point,,,,Rest of you haters who aint got anything to represent with other than ur homeboy ride, keep ur comments to urself...this is all friendly competition talk....NOW LET COMPETITORS SETTLE THIS AT THE SHOW... uffin:
> *


 man that gold shit is spotty and cloudy my boy suprman got it all the way and he got the best paint trophy to prove it


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 04:21 PM~13239153
> *look here man i aint going to lie ur shit was nice at the ecr show. but i want to see ur car after the same time that the rollin civic and jesus' accord was out in the streets for? and see if it looks the same like the day u pulled it out! u cant talk shit about a car that had more work and time then ur shit!
> *


loco bos sos feo no ables por favor you be scaring a ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

wats good switch hitter :wave: :wave:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

there goes another groupie. lol


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

i got best paint in LOWRIDER. you can keep the ECR one. Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 08:27 PM~13240030
> *there goes another groupie. lol
> *


ORO I DON'T THINK HE'S A GROUPIE HE WAS THE ONE WHO DID THE GUTS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN ONE'S THE RIDE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 10 2009, 11:14 AM~13236418
> *SECONED ANNUAL MIAMI CRUISE COMING SOON ,ANY IDEAS PM ME THANKS
> *


 :0 wen? and where?


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

oro solido. look homie this is just a friendly talk , lets c whats up at the show ok ,work hard on ur car because i will


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 05:17 PM~13239874
> *man that gold shit is spotty and cloudy my boy suprman got it all the way and he got the best paint trophy to prove it
> *


I got a sh!t load of them.they work real good when ur table needs to be balanced..lmfao..that trophy/plaque dont mean sh!t buddy.unless thats ur car why dont u jump off buddys testies..lol.post ur own shit and let everyone talk sh!t about ur whip...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP GUYS :wave: :wave: :wave: SWITCHITTER, elegance custom ed, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

the kid is my cousin, and if he want the car he can have anytime


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 08:39 PM~13240158
> *WAS UP GUYS  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  SWITCHITTER, elegance custom ed,  HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> *


 :biggrin: just vibeing


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 08:51 PM~13240284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG TIME FOR THIS WATSON LOL NAW JUST PLAYING


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 10 2009, 05:39 PM~13240156
> *I got a sh!t load of them.they work real good when ur table needs to be balanced..lmfao..that trophy/plaque dont mean sh!t buddy.unless thats ur car why dont u jump off buddys testies..lol.post ur own shit and let everyone talk sh!t about ur whip...
> *


how bout you jump of my dick buddy and worry bout you before your feelings get hurt


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

SO WAS UP SWITCHITTER AND DRòN WHAT THEY DO


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 05:27 PM~13240030
> *there goes another groupie. lol
> *


yo moma a groupie bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how you like me now :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 05:57 PM~13240369
> *
> *


wuzup with these gay gays calling me a groupie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13240294
> *WRONG TIME FOR THIS WATSON LOL NAW JUST PLAYING
> *


 :0 :0 ok than...... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 05:24 PM~13239980
> *wats good switch hitter :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que bola loco !...Here reading all this crazy shit thats going on...and laughing at your funny ass jokes.. :biggrin:


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 10 2009, 06:02 PM~13240423
> *Que bola loco !...Here reading all this crazy shit thats going on...and laughing at your funny ass jokes.. :biggrin:
> *


all thes ****** gay loco


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

who else got something to say


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

internet beef serious,how bout u go fuk ur self.305 766-8000..holla at me i'll go to you..my name is Rod..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13240423
> *Que bola loco !...Here reading all this crazy shit thats going on...and laughing at your funny ass jokes.. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT JOKES PUTO I HAVEN'T SAID NOTHING


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

my dawg superman got you ****** with the hondas in a head lock :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 06:03 PM~13240444
> *all thes ****** gay loco
> *


lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, elegance custom ed, DRòN, ALTIMAS FINEST, 4THAHATERS, SWITCHITTER, Lowridergame305, MAAANDO, DANNY305, hwdsfinest, man of steel 305, Bowtie South, Chulow, monte24


*DAMN THIS BITCH LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 06:05 PM~13240473
> *WHAT JOKES PUTO I HAVEN'T SAID NOTHING
> *


bitch he aint talking to you


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 10 2009, 06:05 PM~13240460
> *internet beef serious,how bout u go fuk ur self.305 766-8000..holla at me i'll go to you..my name is Rod..
> *


how bout you pull up to elegance and holla at me ***** 2160 nw 103 st the interior shop ***** how bout that i dont call chilenos culeros ya dig


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i know that your euro argument is kinda over but for those who think they got it on lock just keep this in mind i still have this car and even circus threat didnt want nothing to do wit it


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2*1 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Chulow, Freakeone, INKSTINCT003, SWITCHITTER, elegance custom ed, chevyboy01, Lowridergame305, Mazda350, BrownSoul85, 4THAHATERS, hwdsfinest, man of steel 305, DRòN, DANNY305, lylorly, MAAANDO, ALTIMAS FINEST*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

VS </span>[/b]












*
APRIL 19 AT THE HARD ROCK* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13240574
> *i know that your euro argument is kinda over but for those who think they got it on lock just keep this in mind i still have this car and even circus threat didnt want nothing to do wit it
> 
> 
> ...


more pics?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

you people who been in the game a while remeber this old car


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

its not over it will be back just waiting for a car show that appriciates the radical built cars they were trailer queens they are being rebuilt to drive everyday


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Im gonna change the subject.. get this FEST back to good stuff..

I just realized i have 4 different things in this issue of Lowrider =D

Anyone see the Lincoln Towncar in the back of the Lowrider Mag.. with the chrome Chevy 350 in it from NC?

=D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN TOMMOR NIGHT I GOT A FEELING THE HANGOUT GOING TO BE PACKD


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

lol


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2009, 02:53 PM~13238301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats joey honda pussy ***** you started this shit ***** when you come to the hangout im going to punch you dead in your fucking mouth ***** i know were you stay pussy ***** right behind that burger king bitch ***** dont start shit you cant finish fuck you and rodrigo dont miss the hang out fuck boy


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

im laughin to pussy ***** with that ugly ass regal


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:19 PM~13240702
> *Im gonna change the subject.. get this FEST back to good stuff..
> 
> I just realized i have 4 different things in this issue of Lowrider =D
> ...


IS THAT CARLOS?
FROM THE MAJESTICS NC?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah but when i shot him.. He was in Lowyalty..

Even had that shit embroidered in ther seats lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 07:54 PM~13240318
> *SO WAS UP SWITCHITTER AND DRòN  WHAT THEY DO
> *


here ***** lookin like a shrimp like chicho says lol. reading all this smack talk. hopefully them rich indians at the hardrock know how to judge lowriders so we can finally have a good show with good judging. 

although i wouldnt be me if i didnt put my friendly input lol....

ive met both owners of the cars, and im cool with both of em, so im not picking a "friends" car. but as of what ive seen till now, id give the win to superman. the gold honda is more my style, str8 lowrider, loving the flake and rims. but on paper (points) superman should take it. 

SUPERMAN
crazy paint (variety of paint techniques and overall finish)
engine (fully done)
trunk (fully done)
interior (radical upholstery and fiberglass)
headlights and tailights (aftermarket)
big audio system 

ORO SOLIDO
rims (center gold daytons)
flake 
chrome suspension
body mods (shaved handles and sliding rag) 


all this is till now, lets see what gets unveiled on april 19th :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

wow :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:23 PM~13240757
> *Yeah but when i shot him.. He was in Lowyalty..
> 
> Even had that shit embroidered in ther seats lol
> *


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

stop this shit man ,lets take it to the show


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

OHHHH SHITTT !!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Look dudes..

Its cool when you have people that are this dedicated to your cars that you argue over who will win at a competition.. but when it comes to actually fighting over it.. it makes this culture look bad..

What happened to the days .. where when you lost to another car.. you came back the next year better.. instead of violence..

Man i feel like im in a VERY BAD afterschool special


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:26 PM~13240824
> *Look dudes..
> 
> Its cool when you have people that are this dedicated to your cars that you argue over who will win at a competition.. but when it comes to actually fighting over it.. it makes this culture look bad..
> ...


no need to stress over this miami fest drama phil, at the end of the day its all about what happens in the real world and not this internet world. miami fest is the new digital wheels guest book you didnt know? :biggrin:


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 06:24 PM~13240783
> *stop this shit man ,lets take it to the show
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1tb_PUqbCA


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:26 PM~13240824
> *Look dudes..
> 
> Its cool when you have people that are this dedicated to your cars that you argue over who will win at a competition.. but when it comes to actually fighting over it.. it makes this culture look bad..
> ...


VERY TRUE..... WELL SAID PHILLIP!
HEY PHIL HAVE U RECEIVED THE NEW LRM OR R U GOIN FROM WHAT SOURCES SAY?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*29 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Gold Rush Regal, DRòN, majikmike0118, elegance custom ed, INKSTINCT003, jsta6, Chulow, hi3s'ssan, Euro2low, impalas79, lylorly, BUBBA-D, chevyboy01, DANNY305, Mazda350, fleetwood88, Lowridergame305, 4THAHATERS, hwdsfinest, SWITCHITTER, man of steel 305, abas_abas, ~RoLl1NReGaL~*

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 10 2009, 09:23 PM~13240759
> *here ***** lookin like a shrimp like chicho says lol. reading all this smack talk. hopefully them rich indians at the hardrock know how to judge lowriders so we can finally have a good show with good judging.
> 
> although i wouldnt be me if i didnt put my friendly input lol....
> ...



DEPINGA DRON 
I THINK YOU LEFT ONE OUT RELOCATION OF GAS TANK ON SUPERMAN :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got it today Cisco..

Its funny.. I saw the Firme Estilo show in the beginning that i shot..

The Larry's from Colorado in the middle..

And then the Good Times show i shot in Sebring.. and i just stopped flipping pages.. the whole day.. had no idea i had another feature in the back of the book... I saw it at dinner tonight.. and called Carlos in North Carolina


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN MIAMI.....I FEEL LIKE THIS THEY DAY BEFORE A LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 10 2009, 08:28 PM~13240848
> *no need to stress over this miami fest drama phil, at the end of the day its all about what happens in the real world and not this internet world. miami fest is the new digital wheels guest book you didnt know?  :biggrin:
> *



Lol @ Digital Wheels..



Nice Dron =D


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 08:30 PM~13240887
> *DEPINGA DRON
> I THINK YOU LEFT ONE OUT RELOCATION OF GAS TANK ON SUPERMAN  :biggrin:
> *


lol mannnnn :biggrin:


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

who got beef with my boy superman


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13240904
> *I got it today Cisco..
> 
> Its funny.. I saw the Firme Estilo show in the beginning that i shot..
> ...


THATS COO HOMIE, YEA IM STILL WAITING FOR MY ISSUE


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2009, 12:58 PM~13237391
> *nice upgrades no wheels and no front bumper i think ur the one thats gonna have to come correct buddy just watch out for the honda from my club big dawg its gonna shut you down all day everyday
> *


say something now pussy *****


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The Perfect Score.. is on the cover..

Got a group shot of Majestics from both events though..

and got Edwin's brother a good car shot from Firme Estilo show


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

VS </span>[/b]








*
APRIL 19 AT THE HARD ROCK* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 05:20 PM~13239924
> *loco bos sos feo no ables por favor you be scaring a ***** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


y quien pinga tu te crees que eres ******* !! suk a dik pussy ***** ya be hidding behind this internet shit! face me pussyboy!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 09:34 PM~13240952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

IM NOT TRYING TO TAKE SIDES OR ANYTHING SO DONT TRY TO BEAT ME UP AT THE HANG OUT  but man of steel is a clean ass car very true you can tell time was put in that car but you know what the end result is another candied honda sporting lambo doors and painted insides im sorry but i think at the hard rock show youll kinda look the the rest of them (but wit cleaner paint on the other hand the gold honda your got that flake on lock and sporting a chrom undercarrige on a daily drivin honda that shit is tight but the insides need to go thats just my opinion dont hate me for it :biggrin:


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 06:35 PM~13240963
> *y quien pinga tu te crees que eres ******* !! suk a dik pussy ***** ya be hidding behind this internet shit! face me pussyboy!
> *


***** ask shorty from creative style ask him about edwin and his lil brother pussy ***** go back to alappatah with that shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 06:38 PM~13241023
> ****** ask shorty from creative style ask him about edwin and his lil brother pussy ***** go back to alappatah with that shit
> *


***** i know edwin personaly i dont need to ask ni pinga.. nadie se metio con tigo asere! i aint mention u or your brother or ur shop! this ***** want to talk shit about jesus's accord and the ROLLIN civic and i sed he cant go around talking shit about *well built cars!* if he got beef with the elegance civic thats btween him and buddy!
if got got a problem with me then thats a whole different subject! u know enough about me. u know im in a.p. and u know shorty from kreative style knows me. and u know where im at every wed. and friday! no te metas con migo cuz i know i didnt fuk wit u!


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 06:46 PM~13241138
> ****** i know edwin personaly i dont need to ask ni pinga.. nadie se metio con tigo asere! i aint mention u or your brother or ur shop! this ***** want to talk shit about jesus's accord and the ROLLIN civic and i sed he cant go around talking shit about well built cars! if he got beef with the elegance civic thats btween him and buddy!
> if got got a problem with me then thats a whole different subject! u know enough about me. u know im in a.p. and u know shorty from kreative style knows me. and u know where im at every wed. and friday! no te metas con migo cuz i know i didnt fuk wit u!
> *


***** worry bout your big body because the big body game is serious and i back my cuzin up aLL THE WAY :machinegun:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

23 Members: hi3s'ssan, topdog, bBblue88olds, *DANNY305*, Gold Rush Regal, *hwdsfinest*, Lowridergame305, Freakeone, Da Beast21, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, elegance custom ed, MAJESTICSLIFE63, *MISTER ED*, ripsta85, lylorly, sparky94, 4THAHATERS, BIG DIRTY, DRòN, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, jsta6, *Chulow* :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THERES A GREAT BASEBALL GAME BEING PLAYED WOW 0-0 10TH ING NERTLANDS AND DR LOL


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

What's up too my Miami brothers :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:49 PM~13241194
> *23 Members: hi3s'ssan, topdog, bBblue88olds, DANNY305, Gold Rush Regal, hwdsfinest, Lowridergame305, Freakeone, Da Beast21, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, elegance custom ed, MAJESTICSLIFE63, MISTER ED, ripsta85, lylorly, sparky94, 4THAHATERS, BIG DIRTY, DRòN, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, jsta6, Chulow :wave:
> *


whats up tito hows the caddy coming


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 06:49 PM~13241193
> ****** worry bout your big body because the big body game is serious and i back my cuzin up aLL THE WAY :machinegun:
> *


***** good for u im glad u bak up ur family! :thumbsup: dont worry about my bigbody i aint worry about the game homie do u cuz ima do me


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

FUCK THERES PEOPLE ON-LINE THAT I AIN'T SEEN IN YEARS WAS UP DANNY 

NI99AS FINGERS ARE HURTING FROM TEXTING "GET ON LAY IT LOW" LOL LOL


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 06:51 PM~13241233
> ****** good for u im glad u bak up ur family! :thumbsup: dont worry about my bigbody i aint worry about the game homie do u cuz ima do me
> *


GRACIAS .......................................................LINDO


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 06:55 PM~13240337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: now thats just stupid


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 10 2009, 06:51 PM~13241229
> *whats up tito hows the caddy coming
> *


doing really good bro here just chilling same old hopefully ill put some work in this week!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Mar 10 2009, 09:50 PM~13241212
> *What's up too my Miami brothers :biggrin:
> *



WAS UP HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 06:52 PM~13241252
> *GRACIAS .......................................................LINDO
> *


 :roflmao: y mi besito? hahahaha


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 06:21 PM~13240731
> *im laughin to pussy ***** with that ugly ass regal
> *


who is this?????????????????????????edwin


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 09:52 PM~13241246
> *FUCK THERES PEOPLE ON-LINE THAT I AIN'T SEEN IN YEARS WAS UP DANNY
> 
> NI99AS FINGERS ARE HURTING FROM TEXTING  "GET ON LAY IT LOW" LOL LOL
> *


Sup ni99er :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:49 PM~13241194
> *23 Members: hi3s'ssan, topdog, bBblue88olds, DANNY305, Gold Rush Regal, hwdsfinest, Lowridergame305, Freakeone, Da Beast21, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, elegance custom ed, MAJESTICSLIFE63, MISTER ED, ripsta85, lylorly, sparky94, 4THAHATERS, BIG DIRTY, DRòN, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, jsta6, Chulow :wave:
> *


 :wave:

:biggrin:


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 10 2009, 06:54 PM~13241288
> *who is this?????????????????????????edwin
> *


NO ***** BIG HAROLD HIS BROTHER


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 09:52 PM~13241246
> *FUCK THERES PEOPLE ON-LINE THAT I AIN'T SEEN IN YEARS WAS UP DANNY
> 
> NI99AS FINGERS ARE HURTING FROM TEXTING  "GET ON LAY IT LOW" LOL LOL
> *


its been WEEKS i havent seen u :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 10 2009, 06:55 PM~13241297
> *:wave:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wats good Chulow? i got a few ppl that need your photography services soon. u doing videos too?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 10 2009, 09:56 PM~13241321
> *its been WEEKS i havent seen u  :biggrin:
> *


4 REAL HOPE ALL IS GOOD DOWN SOUTH HOMMIE


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

25 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: chevyboy01, Euro2low, hwdsfinest, Lowridergame305, DANNY305, Gold Rush Regal, Chulow, DRòN, hi3s'ssan, elegance custom ed, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, majikmike0118, sparky94, 4THAHATERS, lylorly, BIG DIRTY, bBblue88olds, ROLLIN-4-LIFE
whats up watson you ready to juice that shit this weekend maybe


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13241343
> *wats good Chulow? i got a few ppl that need your photography services soon. u doing videos too?
> *


yea but i want to hold that till i get my MAC.... but hit me up, im down. Ill be parting out a big body in the near future, let me know if you need some parts


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 10 2009, 06:59 PM~13241362
> *25 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: chevyboy01, Euro2low, hwdsfinest, Lowridergame305, DANNY305, Gold Rush Regal, Chulow, DRòN, hi3s'ssan, elegance custom ed, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, majikmike0118, sparky94, 4THAHATERS, lylorly, BIG DIRTY, bBblue88olds, ROLLIN-4-LIFE
> whats up watson you ready to juice that shit this weekend maybe
> *


lol watson u better go get jeff while hes available...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 10 2009, 07:00 PM~13241369
> *yea but i want to hold that till i get my MAC.... but hit me up, im down. Ill be parting out a big body in the near future, let me know if you need some parts
> *


4 sho homie i got you! wat year u got?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13241353
> *4 REAL HOPE ALL IS GOOD DOWN SOUTH HOMMIE
> *


Just chilln D. theyre aint much to do down here at this time :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 10 2009, 10:01 PM~13241396
> *Just chilln D. theyre aint much to do down here at this time :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMMIE I GUESS I'LL SEE YOU 2MOROW LOL


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 10:04 PM~13241433
> *I HEAR YOU HOMMIE I GUESS I'LL SEE YOU 2MOROW LOL
> *


  fa sho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 10:00 PM~13241372
> *lol watson u better go get jeff while hes available...lol
> *


Ya i am homie...trying to get everthing done before next month.....IM on that o.g. rider street shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 07:08 PM~13241502
> *Ya i am homie...trying to get everthing done before next month.....IM on that o.g. rider street shit
> *


  ooooook! lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i love miami




:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@Mar 10 2009, 06:56 PM~13241314
> *NO ***** BIG HAROLD HIS BROTHER
> *


Talk to ur cousin...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, DR can't lose this game to the fucking Netherlands!


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 07:04 PM~13241433
> *I HEAR YOU HOMMIE I GUESS I'LL SEE YOU 2MOROW LOL
> *


bitch go look for a job


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 10 2009, 07:10 PM~13241545
> *Talk to ur cousin...
> *


wat you mean talk to your cuzin


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

17 Members: MISTER ED, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, CADILLAC D, 4THAHATERS, 94pimplac, mr.regal, Expensive Taste...


:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

18 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, MISTER ED, DANNY305, *Miami305Rida*, Gold Rush Regal, MAAANDO, hi3s'ssan, CALVIN, Lowridergame305, hwdsfinest, hialeah305boyz, ripsta85, CADILLAC D, 4THAHATERS, 94pimplac, mr.regal, Expensive Taste, Chulow
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LETS GO NETHERLANDS 1-1 BOT 11 YEAAAAAAAA


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

LOOKING FOR A REAR BACK REGAL FILLER HIT ME UP IF ANY ONE GOT ONE THANKS ?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 10:12 PM~13241565
> *17 Members: MISTER ED, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, CADILLAC D, 4THAHATERS, 94pimplac, mr.regal, Expensive Taste...
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 09:13 PM~13241588
> *LETS GO NETHERLANDS  1-1 BOT 11 YEAAAAAAAA
> *





dannys now the layitlow sportscaster :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Who woulda thought that the fucken Netherlands would beat DR. At least Hanley would go back to the Marlins for spring training.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ITS OVER WAY TO GO NETHERLANDS


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 10:12 PM~13241565
> *17 Members: MISTER ED, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, CADILLAC D, 4THAHATERS, 94pimplac, mr.regal, Expensive Taste...
> :wave:
> *


Sup ED? :wave:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

.....there goes my ugly az regal..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chillin how the kids


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And to think both of Netherlands wins were against DR. It's pretty sad that the DR team is stacked with Major Leaugers.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

NEED A REAR DRIVER SIDE BUMPER FILLER ANY ONE GOT ONE HIT ME UP ?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 10:19 PM~13241679
> *chillin how the kids
> *


Good man. They are keepin me up. They are on a growth spurt right now adn are eating like crazy


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13241661
> *ITS OVER WAY TO GO NETHERLANDS
> *



wheres the netherlands..... is that like passing 49 street going to carol city
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THATS WHAT THEY GET FOR TALKING ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT THAT THEY ARE THE BEST NEVER TALK SHIT UNTILL YOU PLAY THE GAME


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 10 2009, 09:20 PM~13241701
> *Good man. They are keepin me up. They are on a growth spurt right now adn are eating like crazy
> *



i know what you mean i have 3 kids and they eat like theres no recession :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:21 PM~13241710
> *wheres the netherlands..... is that like passing 49 street going to carol city
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: wow i think 
:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 10:23 PM~13241745
> *i know what you mean i have 3 kids and they eat like theres no recession  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: hi3s'ssan, GALO1111, Chulow, Expensive Taste,* rollin_nemo*, mr.regal, hialeah305boyz, MISTER ED, iceman42776, chevyboy01, CADILLAC D, 4THAHATERS, lylorly, ripsta85
*wat up alex*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 09:23 PM~13241743
> *THATS WHAT THEY GET FOR TALKING ALL THAT SHIT  ABOUT THAT THEY ARE THE BEST NEVER TALK SHIT UNTILL YOU PLAY THE GAME
> *



i want to know how many dumb in a cans in miami fest.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13241863
> *i want to know how many dum_in _a_ cans in miami fest.
> *


including u?...hahaha just kidding!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:32 PM~13241891
> *including u?...hahaha just kidding!
> *



you forgot im cuban puerto rican and proud of both my sides.... :biggrin: 



im constantly arguing with myself :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

y que cuba y que puerto rico....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:33 PM~13241918
> *you forgot im cuban puerto rican and proud of one side.... :biggrin:
> im constantly arguing with myself :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


lol hahahahaha hummmmmm!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:35 PM~13241941
> *lol hahahahaha hummmmmm!
> *



hey hey hey stop editing my sh!t :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup ice man..... wuts good homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

man we all spanish... im just glad i dont share a island with haiti....lol j/k haitians are cool ppl too... mang ive seen haitians that are more spanish then spanish ppl


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

whats good ed just workin on the cadi waitin for my new rims for the back to come


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

mutha fucking right i'm proud


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

these are some more pics of my ugly cars...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:36 PM~13241961
> *hey hey hey stop editing my sh!t :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13241988
> *mutha fucking right i'm proud
> *


na danny that wasnt towards u homie just clowning on this fool :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13241985
> *whats good ed just workin on the cadi waitin for my new rims for the back to come
> *


holy shit looks whos here! sup bro?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13242055
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this ***** here is daddy yandinero! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> holy shit looks whos here! sup bro?
> [/quotewhats good homie
> 
> yea i do make app. from time to time to see whats good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 10 2009, 07:44 PM~13242081
> *yea i do make app. from time to time to see whats good
> *


how u doing homie? hows your youngin? he went bak home already?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 10 2009, 09:38 PM~13241985
> *whats good ed just workin on the cadi waitin for my new rims for the back to come
> *



nice i gotta stop by havent had to much time but i'll holla


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

CADILLAC D,DANNY305, DRòN, wassup homies how's my majestics boyz


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea he back in nc he went back that friday


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:44 PM~13242080
> *this ***** here is daddy yandinero!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you mean daddy no dinero


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 10 2009, 07:46 PM~13242129
> *yea he back in nc he went back that friday
> *


suks...but glad hes good


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Mar 10 2009, 10:46 PM~13242124
> *CADILLAC D,DANNY305,  DRòN,              wassup homies  how's my majestics boyz
> *



all good hommie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13242139
> *you mean daddy no dinero
> *


***** i think that speaks to a good amount of ppl on here... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

i get him this summer for half of it so hopefully there b a show or two n hangout so he can ride out wit me


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

162 guests, 498 members 57 anonymous members 
ONELOWSS, bugdually, DANNY305, BIG JEFF LA, DropedLongBed, infamous62, sanchovilla, MISTER ED, MIKEACOSTA84, MI 71, southside groovin, get it right, MALIBUZLAC, AllHustle NoLove, Lil_Charlie, BIGTITO64, Lil_Rob00, WestTxFinest, thuglife, hoppin_caprice, D.L.O.Styles, JCombelJr, lowrider 4 life, dlinehustler, pancho1969, Expensive Taste, poppy2, allout, GM ONLY, V-TOWN ROLLERZ, MR Cutty 84, san2762, LowRollinJo$h, layn22sonframe, Griego505, mstadt, eriks66, fool2, FLEET~HOOD, gordoimp, tomdropjaw, rubenlow59, S C 52, Lil Spanks, tequilalow57, GbodyonD's, RIDINDRTY64, BIGGGBODYFLEET, louies90, CHUKO13, 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT, johnnys121, towboss, RegalLimited82, BIG TURTLE, LAKN, romero13, pipiz13, 1979mc, nobueno, Aces'N'Eights, pecks, Sj4lyfe, Mikey Defense, mrjb9475, MELLOMAN, chepe, 94 Brougham, 06hemiram, blownsmokeallday, loco's79, TWIN ATL, San Diego 619, spanks, O.G.RIDER, Lord Goofy, 76'_SCHWINN, crawley, elcaiman, loco surpreme, SAUL, Pyrit, olyella02, Fatfella13, jdc68chevy, DKM ATX, h-town team 84 caddy, ProjectRamcharger, sparky, ''79blkmonte'', debo67ss, mondayharbin, SEANZILLA, Windex, KingsWood, BigTay, selfmade213, yellownig, 83lowlac, GOODTIMESROY, double cheese, NIX CUSTOMS, 3whlcmry, chucotown915, damian, OneLowBull, chopperimpala, thestrongsurvive, hi3s'ssan, KingLewi, sharky_510, jesse78, MARIACHI LOCO 53, rollmodel, indyzmosthated, 96BIG_BODY, builder-in-trainin, Sangre Latina, BIG ROC, OG LIL ABEL, LATIN PRIDE CC, Dippin'low!, Hustle Town, tples65, GTMILKWEED93, OUTHOPU, datdude-oc, oso86, MR. RABBIT 62, CADILLAC D, Stock Low-Low, 713Lowriderboy, 5811MSgtP, KILLA G, rick383, FREAKY TALES, iceman42776, kmaticc, switches4life, 93-96BIGBODY, 3onthetree, klasick83, mitziholic, 94Fleetwoodswangin, chicaddi, mrtungring6622, supremes, SD CUTLASS, pontiacRidah, lowrico, fatt49, viejitos54, POLOUNO, mendbear, DELEGATION 76, THEE ARTISTICS, Shorty23, feliz213, desirableones61, EASTSIDA, los805, TYTE9D, Ant63ss, SUPREME69, rapidcat, tp8728, SPARK-O-MATIC, ragtop1, gordoloc213, himbone, screwstone_tx, 83 buick regal, SWIPH, locorider, hustler2919, Kandy Drippa, STEVE_0_509, red22, Dylante63, emhomie626, Riderordie, SCLife, hoodstar, 303hyna, deviant, sic713, lowlou, heavenly 64, las_crucez, schwinn1966, I KEEPS IT REAL, 214monte, fatdaddylv, slash, showlo94, cali swanger, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, roadmaster95, cashmoneyspeed, GICruiser, raiderg12, BILL'S CHOP SHOP.., CadillacRoyalty, 65chevyridah, nick64, DJ-ROY, Pure Xtc, tm7724, 94pimplac, heyheyhey, cesar, cadiman94, doctahouse, BLVDBROUGHAM, CoupeDeville, betoscustoms, LANDITO, pineweez, HECHOenMEXICO YC, El machete 62, switches & thangs, 82Hopper, CoupeDevilleDTS, Brainchopper, boxer1717, NL SUELO, 909 MAJESTICS, sj59, TWEEDY, alm0064, Riviera Dreamin, buggsyjackrabbit, steve65rag, mr wiked boy, ndogg801, DUKE, rookiefromcali, P-TOWNBUTCHER, 619CHEVY, Bumper Chippin 88, RALPH_DOGG, RJ_313, 87ls, Bay89, lowlow619, New2theGame, LVdroe, area651rider, G~MoneyCustoms, Lowridergame305, 83's Finest, Artistics.TX, DLS1, azteca de oro, ScratchBuilderV, Low_Ryde, RollinBlue, HtnBmpr, 54chevyguy, kingkong2160, Rolling Chevys, water buffalo, zsmizle, SWOOD, nubianish, solo20, BIG WHIT 64, 13OZKAR, FIRMEX, 59 ridin, edmunds costoms hyd, STLLO64, 21MADRIGAL, juiced67impala, Impalas_Car_Club, PINCHE CACAHUATE, str8W3stC0ast1n, LOCO 78, undead white boy, djdvl666, 90linc619, and1kid02, todamadre78, 1ofakindpaint, JUST ME, 4pumpcoupe, THE BUTCHER, hustlmn_SK, Slugz Ink, rgarcia15928, theoso8, 79pimpala, THUGG PASSION 2, Familiaimpala, jgutierrez1949, ROCKSOLID84, Gerry, davidm63, Same_Ol_Cutty, No Limit CC, hot$tuff5964, ELMAÑOSO863, Ask Jeeves , rollin_nemo, Lu Daddy, js4uhaterz, 63ss, phkntkn, Spankz, RML3864, 4THAHATERS, cl1965ss, 8-Ball, StreetStyleChicago, TINYROTTY, chacho44, MR.*512*, odogg's orange 64, Pedalscraper22, the poor boys, warning, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, darkside customs, teach, CapitalBailBonds, LBC00, twin78653, ENVIUS, wagonkeith, mrpuppet, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MR.559, MCVida, impalaluv, 79cutsupreme, juicedlinc, SAMaldito82, Euro2low, ~ElcoRider~, 1970_monte, inkera, MSN Search , KANDY_PAINT, Bowtieclassic.com, ibetrixx, MoreBounce 805, 507$MR.jr$, LowRider_69, Hustler on the go, Gorilla Bob, silent7905, streetworkxs, regalman85, artchuco, 69droptop, MKD904, 73ChevCaprice, BackBumper559, freddylokz, Freakeone, hoppin6, 82 coupe, mrtravieso, puschrod, LONNDOGG, BIGSPOOK, latinkustoms4ever, 85CarLow, luxchach, PiNk&ShAvEd, skull elco, mingo84, sancho guero, Simonmcnasty, 80GRAND, B.dizzle, squatted94, walker32, big s, CaShBoX, Big Baller 82cutty, 93FULLSIZE, BRICKS, rag61, EL KOLORADO, kamakazeaccord, 79MONTECARLOILL, linwood46, abelblack65, lylorly, el chamuco, ricndaregal, abel, jsta6, 79 Brougham, GrimReaper, BlueBerry, PlasticFabricator, CE4LIFE, rjd0120impalas, 87luxcut, Bigthangz, chopperdogg69, hoppin92, BROOKLYNBUSA, Dysfunctional73, low4oshow, xtreme66, maddhopper, fastcar2o3, enamresu, LOCOTORO, BIG DIRTY, CadiKingpin, bigpops915, Sanchez209, $CHARLIE BOY$, ct1458, g-body lowlow, BOYLEHEIGHTS, Ragtop Ted, BIGJOE619, EASTBAYALLDAY, G-house74, NEXT LEVEL, dyzcustoms, RO4LIFE 719, i_make_metal_art, avondale majestics, locoriderz, PeDrOzA_53, southGAcustoms, spikekid999, GarciaJ100, classic detail, True Blue187, aftershock_818, Big John Briones, True-S_Mike, edelmiro13, cruzinlow, 64 og qld, miguel62, daze, candytowncar417, kollete, 81_cutty, granpa, mrcadillac, Texas Massacre, POISON 831, ac0989, showpop, 214pinkcandy, daytondeville, cherry 64, JUAN-707, Big Rich, cadillac_pimpin, Jeffro, Hawaiian Built, somos1reyes, 91bubblecaprice, driftin'onamemory, Scrilla, youcantfademe, JUIC'D64, LuxuriouSMontreaL, chevyboy01, NDUTIME70, mr1987, r8rsnation, reyes87ls, Rod Stewart, Gold Rush Regal, CYCLON3, mr.regal, SOLJER, Mr.Teardrop, SoTexCustomz, 82gbody rider, Venom62, Renaul, 713ridaz, Pitbullx, H-TOWN_ACE, Pedro Sanchez, dcboysone, shadow247, RageRacer, NAPTOWNLOLO78, 64cutty, scanless, PAPER CHASER, BODINE, 78montemydreamcar, hotrodhomi, alexprz2001, Meeba, mishin31



shit thats alot of people in miami fest wow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

you are fuckin clown danny


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13241565
> *17 Members: MISTER ED, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, CADILLAC D, 4THAHATERS, 94pimplac, mr.regal, Expensive Taste...
> :wave:
> *



:biggrin: WUZUP DAWG


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13242176
> *162 guests, 498 members 57 anonymous members
> ONELOWSS, bugdually, DANNY305, BIG JEFF LA, DropedLongBed, infamous62, sanchovilla, MISTER ED, MIKEACOSTA84, MI 71, southside groovin, get it right, MALIBUZLAC, AllHustle NoLove, Lil_Charlie, BIGTITO64, Lil_Rob00, WestTxFinest, thuglife, hoppin_caprice, D.L.O.Styles, JCombelJr, lowrider 4 life, dlinehustler, pancho1969, Expensive Taste, poppy2, allout, GM ONLY, V-TOWN ROLLERZ, MR Cutty 84, san2762, LowRollinJo$h, layn22sonframe, Griego505, mstadt, eriks66, fool2, FLEET~HOOD, gordoimp, tomdropjaw, rubenlow59, S C 52, Lil Spanks, tequilalow57, GbodyonD's, RIDINDRTY64, BIGGGBODYFLEET, louies90, CHUKO13, 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT, johnnys121, towboss, RegalLimited82, BIG TURTLE, LAKN, romero13, pipiz13, 1979mc, nobueno, Aces'N'Eights, pecks, Sj4lyfe, Mikey Defense, mrjb9475, MELLOMAN, chepe, 94 Brougham, 06hemiram, blownsmokeallday, loco's79, TWIN ATL, San Diego 619, spanks, O.G.RIDER, Lord Goofy, 76'_SCHWINN, crawley, elcaiman, loco surpreme, SAUL, Pyrit, olyella02, Fatfella13, jdc68chevy, DKM ATX, h-town team 84 caddy, ProjectRamcharger, sparky, ''79blkmonte'', debo67ss, mondayharbin, SEANZILLA, Windex, KingsWood, BigTay, selfmade213, yellownig, 83lowlac, GOODTIMESROY, double cheese, NIX CUSTOMS, 3whlcmry, chucotown915, damian, OneLowBull, chopperimpala, thestrongsurvive, hi3s'ssan, KingLewi, sharky_510, jesse78, MARIACHI LOCO 53, rollmodel, indyzmosthated, 96BIG_BODY, builder-in-trainin, Sangre Latina, BIG ROC, OG LIL ABEL, LATIN PRIDE CC, Dippin'low!, Hustle Town, tples65, GTMILKWEED93, OUTHOPU, datdude-oc, oso86, MR. RABBIT 62, CADILLAC D, Stock Low-Low, 713Lowriderboy, 5811MSgtP, KILLA G, rick383, FREAKY TALES, iceman42776, kmaticc, switches4life, 93-96BIGBODY, 3onthetree, klasick83, mitziholic, 94Fleetwoodswangin, chicaddi, mrtungring6622, supremes, SD CUTLASS, pontiacRidah, lowrico, fatt49, viejitos54, POLOUNO, mendbear, DELEGATION 76, THEE ARTISTICS, Shorty23, feliz213, desirableones61, EASTSIDA, los805, TYTE9D, Ant63ss, SUPREME69, rapidcat, tp8728, SPARK-O-MATIC, ragtop1, gordoloc213, himbone, screwstone_tx, 83 buick regal, SWIPH, locorider, hustler2919, Kandy Drippa, STEVE_0_509, red22, Dylante63, emhomie626, Riderordie, SCLife, hoodstar, 303hyna, deviant, sic713, lowlou, heavenly 64, las_crucez, schwinn1966, I KEEPS IT REAL, 214monte, fatdaddylv, slash, showlo94, cali swanger, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, roadmaster95, cashmoneyspeed, GICruiser, raiderg12, BILL'S CHOP SHOP.., CadillacRoyalty, 65chevyridah, nick64, DJ-ROY, Pure Xtc, tm7724, 94pimplac, heyheyhey, cesar, cadiman94, doctahouse, BLVDBROUGHAM, CoupeDeville, betoscustoms, LANDITO, pineweez, HECHOenMEXICO YC, El machete 62, switches & thangs, 82Hopper, CoupeDevilleDTS, Brainchopper, boxer1717, NL SUELO, 909 MAJESTICS, sj59, TWEEDY, alm0064, Riviera Dreamin, buggsyjackrabbit, steve65rag, mr wiked boy, ndogg801, DUKE, rookiefromcali, P-TOWNBUTCHER, 619CHEVY, Bumper Chippin 88, RALPH_DOGG, RJ_313, 87ls, Bay89, lowlow619, New2theGame, LVdroe, area651rider, G~MoneyCustoms, Lowridergame305, 83's Finest, Artistics.TX, DLS1, azteca de oro, ScratchBuilderV, Low_Ryde, RollinBlue, HtnBmpr, 54chevyguy, kingkong2160, Rolling Chevys, water buffalo, zsmizle, SWOOD, nubianish, solo20, BIG WHIT 64, 13OZKAR, FIRMEX, 59 ridin, edmunds costoms hyd, STLLO64, 21MADRIGAL, juiced67impala, Impalas_Car_Club, PINCHE CACAHUATE, str8W3stC0ast1n, LOCO 78, undead white boy, djdvl666, 90linc619, and1kid02, todamadre78, 1ofakindpaint, JUST ME, 4pumpcoupe, THE BUTCHER, hustlmn_SK, Slugz Ink, rgarcia15928, theoso8, 79pimpala, THUGG PASSION 2, Familiaimpala, jgutierrez1949, ROCKSOLID84, Gerry, davidm63, Same_Ol_Cutty, No Limit CC, hot$tuff5964, ELMAÑOSO863, Ask Jeeves , rollin_nemo, Lu Daddy, js4uhaterz, 63ss, phkntkn, Spankz, RML3864, 4THAHATERS, cl1965ss, 8-Ball, StreetStyleChicago, TINYROTTY, chacho44, MR.*512*, odogg's orange 64, Pedalscraper22, the poor boys, warning, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, darkside customs, teach, CapitalBailBonds, LBC00, twin78653, ENVIUS, wagonkeith, mrpuppet, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MR.559, MCVida, impalaluv, 79cutsupreme, juicedlinc, SAMaldito82, Euro2low, ~ElcoRider~, 1970_monte, inkera, MSN Search , KANDY_PAINT, Bowtieclassic.com, ibetrixx, MoreBounce 805, 507$MR.jr$, LowRider_69, Hustler on the go, Gorilla Bob, silent7905, streetworkxs, regalman85, artchuco, 69droptop, MKD904, 73ChevCaprice, BackBumper559, freddylokz, Freakeone, hoppin6, 82 coupe, mrtravieso, puschrod, LONNDOGG, BIGSPOOK, latinkustoms4ever, 85CarLow, luxchach, PiNk&ShAvEd, skull elco, mingo84, sancho guero, Simonmcnasty, 80GRAND, B.dizzle, squatted94, walker32, big s, CaShBoX, Big Baller 82cutty, 93FULLSIZE, BRICKS, rag61, EL KOLORADO, kamakazeaccord, 79MONTECARLOILL, linwood46, abelblack65, lylorly, el chamuco, ricndaregal, abel, jsta6, 79 Brougham, GrimReaper, BlueBerry, PlasticFabricator, CE4LIFE, rjd0120impalas, 87luxcut, Bigthangz, chopperdogg69, hoppin92, BROOKLYNBUSA, Dysfunctional73, low4oshow, xtreme66, maddhopper, fastcar2o3, enamresu, LOCOTORO, BIG DIRTY, CadiKingpin, bigpops915, Sanchez209, $CHARLIE BOY$, ct1458, g-body lowlow, BOYLEHEIGHTS, Ragtop Ted, BIGJOE619, EASTBAYALLDAY, G-house74, NEXT LEVEL, dyzcustoms, RO4LIFE 719, i_make_metal_art, avondale majestics, locoriderz, PeDrOzA_53, southGAcustoms, spikekid999, GarciaJ100, classic detail, True Blue187, aftershock_818, Big John Briones, True-S_Mike, edelmiro13, cruzinlow, 64 og qld, miguel62, daze, candytowncar417, kollete, 81_cutty, granpa, mrcadillac, Texas Massacre, POISON 831, ac0989, showpop, 214pinkcandy, daytondeville, cherry 64, JUAN-707, Big Rich, cadillac_pimpin, Jeffro, Hawaiian Built, somos1reyes, 91bubblecaprice, driftin'onamemory, Scrilla, youcantfademe, JUIC'D64, LuxuriouSMontreaL, chevyboy01, NDUTIME70, mr1987, r8rsnation, reyes87ls, Rod Stewart, Gold Rush Regal, CYCLON3, mr.regal, SOLJER, Mr.Teardrop, SoTexCustomz, 82gbody rider, Venom62, Renaul, 713ridaz, Pitbullx, H-TOWN_ACE, Pedro Sanchez, dcboysone, shadow247, RageRacer, NAPTOWNLOLO78, 64cutty, scanless, PAPER CHASER, BODINE, 78montemydreamcar, hotrodhomi, alexprz2001, Meeba, mishin31
> shit thats alot of people in miami fest wow  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


na man that not miami..is it?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Mar 10 2009, 09:46 PM~13242124
> *CADILLAC D,DANNY305,  DRòN,              wassup homies  how's my majestics boyz
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13242174
> *i get him this summer for half of it so hopefully there b a show or two n hangout so he can ride out wit me
> *


thats good u kno majestics got that picnic late june right?


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13242248
> *thats good u kno majestics got that picnic late june right?
> *



yea but he wont b here till after that


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:50 PM~13242214
> *na man that not miami..is it?
> *



ok you more of a fool than him


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 10:37 PM~13241972
> *man we all spanish... im just glad i dont share a island with haiti....lol j/k  haitians are cool ppl too... mang ive seen haitians that are more spanish then spanish ppl
> *


I GOT LOVE FOR YALL TO......BUT MORE LOVE FOR THAM SEXY LATINO BIG GIRLS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:54 PM~13242282
> *ok you more of a fool than him
> *


thank you sammy :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 09:54 PM~13242289
> *I GOT LOVE FOR YALL TO......BUT MORE LOVE FOR THAM SEXY  LATINO BIG GIRLS
> *



i second that motion....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys ready for some photos?

I'm gonna post photos from the Firme Estilo picnic in Plant City..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 09:56 PM~13242320
> *thank you sammy :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



cono ya me cambiaste el nombre tambien :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Firme Estilo Picnic in Plant City..

In This issue of Lowrider Magazine..

Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2009, 07:57 PM~13242343
> *cono ya me cambiaste el nombre tambien :biggrin:
> *


well i mean i had to keep this fun momentum going!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

sup lo lo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 07:54 PM~13242289
> *I GOT LOVE FOR YALL TO......BUT MORE LOVE FOR THAM SEXY  LATINO BIG GIRLS
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 10:05 PM~13242496
> *well i mean i had to keep this fun momentum going!
> *



i know dawg me too


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:08 PM~13242575
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


 aint that regal 4 sale?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 08:11 PM~13242626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man im here enjoying all these low lows and there goes watson!..lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 11:06 PM~13242543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE THATS SCARLETT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 08:14 PM~13242692
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


yea noticed they got a potatoe chip bag on the first 15 inches...lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Last one..

Hope you enjoyed guys


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 08:15 PM~13242725
> *NICE THATS SCARLETT
> *


yea i figured u knew her...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: hi3s'ssan,* ~RoLl1NReGaL~*, elitecustoms, ES_71Monte, Chulow, bckbmpr84, mr.dade305, DANNY305, massacre, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lo lo, Expensive Taste, MISTER ED, Gold Rush Regal, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
:wave: u decided to come bak..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 08:20 PM~13242825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sexy there


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 11:20 PM~13242834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAmn ,, AND i was just falling asleep :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 11:04 PM~13242473
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE TOWNCAR


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 10 2004, 04:19 PM~2282836
> *ol school mystik styles
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 11:21 PM~13242863
> *thats sexy there
> *


YA MAN...SHE CUTE BUT SHE DONT BE WRITEING PPL BACK THAW ON HER MYSPACE BUT I STILL LIKE HER SEXY SELF :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady2-Face '64_@Oct 14 2004, 10:34 PM~2298320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no bad on the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 10 2009, 09:20 PM~13242834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Mar 10 2009, 08:26 PM~13242957
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


thats a huge ass huh?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: sucio138, lo lo, BOYLEHEIGHTS, MISTER ED, *Mazda350*, 06hemiram, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*, SWITCHITTER, Expensive Taste, hi3s'ssan, Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305, caprice ridah, mr.dade305
:wave: *to the ROLLIN family*


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Mar 10 2009, 08:30 PM~13243017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


talk about holding the pipe btween them cheeks!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 11:29 PM~13243006
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: sucio138, lo lo, BOYLEHEIGHTS, MISTER ED, Mazda350, 06hemiram, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, SWITCHITTER, Expensive Taste, hi3s'ssan, Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305, caprice ridah, mr.dade305
> :wave: to the ROLLIN family
> *


wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up evil


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 10 2009, 03:46 PM~13238774
> *homeboy i build my car n 2 year not 7 ok , n the rollin civic the kid sold his car when he knew i was coming , n the ur accord i saw the shit in craiglist what u need a loan for real son , oro solido im gonna make a chain with the faided gold u got on ur car  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Homie here seems to know to much about me...maybe i was in his mind to much..i dont really know who u are and i dont care...but by the way it was 4 1/2 years...and money dont grow on trees....sometimes family and a home comes first....and i did'nt sell my civic i traded it....i love euros but sorry no more plastic for me im done, time to step up the game cuz...</span>  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Mar 10 2009, 11:40 PM~13243165
> *Homie here seems to know to much about me...maybe i was in his mind to much..i dont really know who u are and i dont care...but by the way it was 4 1/2 years...and money dont grow on trees....sometimes family and a home comes first....and i did'nt sell my civic i traded it....i love euros but sorry no more plastic for me im done, time to step up the game cuz...</span>   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 10 2009, 08:39 PM~13243145
> *wut it do  :biggrin:
> *


chillin mang.. frustrated with the situation bush put us in.. :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 03:41 PM~13238739
> *I have no idea what the Superman is..
> 
> But that Rollin Yellow Civic.. is bad ass.. put together very well
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: With lots hard Work and long hours....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 10 2009, 08:42 PM~13243213
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 10 2009, 04:03 PM~13238957
> *Doesnt matter how long it takes for someone to put together a car..
> 
> People have repsonsibilities.. Family, jobs, income, rent..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :werd:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut up danny


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: SWITCHITTER, *EXECUTION*, *Gold Rush Regal*, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, Mazda350, sucio138, lo lo, str8lows, *DANNY305*, M.Fuentes, Euro2low, *CADILLAC D*, ripsta85,* Expensive Taste*, BOYLEHEIGHTS

:wave: Nighty night.... :biggrin:


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 10 2009, 10:53 PM~13243420
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: SWITCHITTER, EXECUTION, Gold Rush Regal, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, Mazda350, sucio138, lo lo, str8lows, DANNY305, M.Fuentes, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, ripsta85, Expensive Taste, BOYLEHEIGHTS
> 
> ...


 :wave: 
big swole ! wut they do ?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 10 2009, 11:53 PM~13243420
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: SWITCHITTER, EXECUTION, Gold Rush Regal, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, Mazda350, sucio138, lo lo, str8lows, DANNY305, M.Fuentes, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, ripsta85, Expensive Taste, BOYLEHEIGHTS
> 
> ...


ok puto lol


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 10 2009, 05:07 PM~13239735
> *YES SIR WELL SAID CUZ HOMIE GOT A HOUSE N GOT MARRIED DATS WUT DELAYED HIM... BUT NOW HE COMIN OUT WIT A 64 IMPALA
> *


Dale *****,,****** dont understand that shit!! i might take a lifetime like homie says but fuck it in the end its all worth it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

some old skools and new skool euros that got everyones respect wen they were out wen people just to help each other out and not talk shit about each other but hey we are in miami


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan_@Mar 10 2009, 08:29 PM~13243006
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: sucio138, lo lo, BOYLEHEIGHTS, MISTER ED, Mazda350, 06hemiram, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, SWITCHITTER, Expensive Taste, hi3s'ssan, Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305, caprice ridah, mr.dade305
> :wave: to the ROLLIN family
> *


what up dog!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

WHAT UP ROLLIN FAMILY :wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Mar 10 2009, 11:51 PM~13244247
> *WHAT UP ROLLIN FAMILY :wave:
> *


wats up homie


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

all this talk about who has the baddest civic ...... does the name Brocha ring a bell . white 4 door accord with all chrome unders..... Jorge post up pics of tha shit and your car. AND SHUT THAT DORK UP. 



MO MO MONEY... WAT IT DO MO


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

It wasnt a Lowrider though..

I loved his Civic..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

is this the one u talkin about


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah but they talking bout now a days......


there was alot of euro back then... the majority went to lowriders and the rest to big rims.......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Mar 10 2009, 11:24 PM~13242913
> *wtf :uh:
> *


QUOTE(STR8CLOWNIN LS @ Oct 10 2004, 04:19 PM) 
ol school mystik styles


wtf 




??????


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

if we are going to start posting throw back pics, then we can do that too. Dont forget ELEGANCE was one of the first leading competitors with this EURO game in MIAMI going against TANGERLICIOUS.....But as i already know, half of you fuks are too young to know about that stuff !!!!! EVERYONE knows who we are, got something to say come holla at us.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface+Mar 10 2009, 10:25 PM~13244709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat up fellas. how ya doing?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *(ROLLIN)*
*
wat up homeboy ?*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 11 2009, 07:02 AM~13246332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam o i see mine and yours in there..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*my phone got fuckd but I got a new one so yall that did have my number hit me with a p.m. with ur numbers*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This is Purple Rain..

This is a feature i shot thats in the latest Lowrider Magazine...

Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

james old towncar, that shit is raw wit a mean engine in that bitch


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 11 2009, 10:36 AM~13246587
> *This is Purple Rain..
> 
> This is a feature i shot thats in the latest Lowrider Magazine...
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE/NEW WALPAPER....NICE PHIL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Purple Rain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

And.. The Creative ones


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN THAT BITCH ON POINT!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam phil u make them color look soo alive. that t.c. is tits. and the fact that he was smart to swap to a chevy powered mototr thats fuking sexy....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 11 2009, 10:51 AM~13246742
> *dam phil u make them color look soo alive. that t.c. is tits. and the fact that he was smart to swap to a chevy powered mototr thats fuking sexy....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks guys.. appreciate it..

It would have been hard to make that car look bad =D


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 11 2009, 07:04 AM~13246343
> *dam o i see mine and yours in there..lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 11 2009, 07:55 AM~13246762
> *Thanks guys.. appreciate it..
> 
> It would have been hard to make that car look bad =D
> *


no problem phil :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 10 2009, 11:31 AM~13236586
> *I was thinking of making CB SMITH PARK the official hangout on the weekends like the WEST COAST does it....ALL it takes for a few of us to get it poppin and i think it will become a big hit.....figured that park as it can house many people and it has nice sections to chilll at with your crew...We can even do as many hop offs we want !!! the more clubs supporting this cause, the more it will be known....at least this way we have to go crazy as to what to do or where to go...ITS AN OFFICIAL SPOT !! oh and YES BBQ'S ALL DAY HOMIE.... :nicoderm:
> *


good idea :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

whats good d?! alex?


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

That Lincoln is on point..I checked it out in Tampa last year :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, ORO SOLIDO, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*, lalo22, *Mazda350*, majikmike0118, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Evelitog
*wats good fam.* :wave:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo freddy this the one I told you about


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

13 Members: BIG L.A, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, all-eyez-onme, ELEGANCECC96, lylorly, TiggerLS, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Mazda350, *ROLLIN Vendetta*, MISTER ED, str8lows, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, *IN YA MOUF*

HOW THE FUCK YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME



AND OH SHIT TAMPA LOOKIN IN I SEE YOU


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305+Mar 10 2009, 05:59 PM~13238916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

so whats good with the hang out 2nite?!?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The bug game is crazy down here also.....some of these chickz dont like each other for shit


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 11 2009, 01:11 PM~13247932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass :nicoderm:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 11 2009, 01:11 PM~13247932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shits bad, but it looks buckled


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

FOR SALE IN SOUTH FLORIDA WILL DELIVER. BRANDNEW READY TO GO. 5-4.75 CHEVY, 20x8.5 front, 20x10 rear.

$2500 CASH -$650 WHAT I PAID, PRICE IS FIRM AND WHEELS ARE 110% M-I-N-T! 

BFG T/A TIRES AVAILABLE AT ADDITIONAL COST.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

money shot! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Dammit cant we all just get along lol.. both hondas are hard as fuck... Rod's regal is hard too. nd theres no need for violence.. just wait nd see what happens in the show.. Anywho just wanted to stop by nd say hi :wave: nd much love to lowridergame305, dron, switchhitter, oro solido, guccicrownvic, 4thahaters, mr.regal, straightpimpin305, coupe de bear, nd if i forgot bout u sorry lol 

- Michelle


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 11 2009, 09:48 AM~13247696
> *13 Members: BIG L.A, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, all-eyez-onme, ELEGANCECC96, lylorly, TiggerLS, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Mazda350, ROLLIN Vendetta, MISTER ED, str8lows, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, IN YA MOUF
> 
> HOW THE FUCK YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME
> ...


i keep the right friends around. :biggrin: and i asked for a really big favor!


btw :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Mar 4 2009, 06:21 PM~13182737
> *DADDY ALTIMA COMMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU
> 
> 
> ...




U better believe it!! my baby's car is gonna come out hard!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 11 2009, 10:37 AM~13248212
> *Dammit cant we all just get along lol.. both hondas are hard as fuck... Rod's regal is hard too. nd theres no need for violence.. just wait nd see what happens in the show.. Anywho just wanted to stop by nd say hi :wave: nd much love to lowridergame305, dron, switchhitter, oro solido, guccicrownvic, 4thahaters, mr.regal, straightpimpin305, coupe de bear, nd if i forgot bout u sorry lol
> 
> - Michelle
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 11 2009, 10:51 AM~13248362
> *U better believe it!! my baby's car is gonna come out hard!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:
> *


DADDY ALTIMA MAKIN A COME BAK :yes:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Mar 11 2009, 09:23 AM~13247458
> *whats good d?! alex?
> *



 CHilling FuckEr


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~~~
> *DANNY305*,Mar 11 2009, 11:15 AM~13248549]
> COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]



:wave:

QUE VUELTA DANNY305 , I SEE U BUT FOR SUM REASON UR NAME AINT BOLD OUT WHEN I QUOTED BACK

:werd:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GAY BEAR_@Mar 11 2009, 02:19 PM~13248584
> *:wave:
> 
> QUE VUELTA DANNY305 , I SEE U BUT FOR SUM REASON UR NAME AINT BOLD OUT WHEN I QUOTED BACK
> ...



THE SAME WITH YOURS HOMMIE LAY IT LOW IS MESSED UP LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: *monte24*, SOUND OF REVENGE, Lowridergame305, COUPE DE BEAR, david21hernadez, HEAVErollerz90, ripsta85, mr.regal, *ELEGANCECC96*, DANNY305, *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

bear ur the shit!!! lol much love!!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 11 2009, 11:15 AM~13248549
> *COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut up... had to go a couple pages back to see catch wat was going on lol.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 11 2009, 02:41 PM~13248749
> *wut up... had to go a couple pages back to see catch wat was going on lol.
> *


OH I SEE BULLSHIT DRAMA NOTHING NEW YOU AT THE SHOP IN M.L


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 11 2009, 11:49 AM~13248795
> *OH I SEE BULLSHIT DRAMA NOTHING NEW YOU AT THE SHOP IN M.L
> *


nah my shit ...im bored ass fuck!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 11 2009, 02:55 PM~13248838
> *nah my shit ...im bored ass fuck!
> *



DEPINGA I FEEL U


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

wow


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

So whats da statuz with da hangout tonite ?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 11 2009, 11:15 AM~13248549
> *COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wassup homie :biggrin:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

i got 64 impala quarter panels for sale


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

man of steel 305, mr.regal, :wave: :wave:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Mar 11 2009, 12:36 PM~13249216
> *wassup homie  :biggrin:
> *


wuss up culero


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats up to all my boys from majestics :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Mar 11 2009, 03:55 PM~13249355
> *whats up to all my boys from majestics  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WAS UP HOMMIE WHAT THEY DO :wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: hwdsfinest, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, SIXONEFORLIFE, TiggerLS, Lowridergame305, *caprice ridah,* Goonies, gangstaburban95, DANNY305, ELEGANCECC96, Evelitog, jm61imp




no transmissions yet ??? my shit is fucked


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:nicoderm: uffin: Al call BIGGIE


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 11 2009, 03:25 PM~13249632
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: hwdsfinest, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, SIXONEFORLIFE, TiggerLS, Lowridergame305, caprice ridah, Goonies, gangstaburban95, DANNY305, ELEGANCECC96, Evelitog, jm61imp
> no transmissions yet ??? my shit is fucked
> *


naw bro im looking


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

here at work getting paying and u


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

im gonna still try drivin to the hangout tonight you going?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

i got some front chrome wheel well trimmings for 93-96 fleetwoods in good condition i found laying around make an offer. and a front right corner lamp in ok condition good for replacement. make offers


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, huesone, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, lylorly, *PUSHIN 14s*
wat up homies!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 11 2009, 12:50 PM~13249321
> *wuss up culero
> *


 que haces culero


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, Low_Ski_13, *school n*, GuCCidOuTChEvY, ROLLIN LUXURY, EXECUTION, PUSHIN 14s, sweatitsdelta88, mr.regal, GbodyonD's
*sup wayne!!*


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 11 2009, 12:34 PM~13249191
> *So whats da statuz with da hangout tonite ?
> *


r u going 2night n u better take ur car n I got u out already


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

ROLLIN Vendetta

wut up playa? bout time you change your shit to somethang we can pronounce...haha


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *ROLLIN Vendetta*, *Low_Ski_13*, PUSHIN 14s, sweatitsdelta88, R.O CUTTY, mr.regal, school n, *EXECUTION*


:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 11 2009, 02:37 PM~13250249
> *ROLLIN Vendetta
> 
> wut up playa? bout time you change your shit to somethang we can pronounce...haha
> *


well seemed that it wasnt fair that i was repping the nissan if i aint had it


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Mar 11 2009, 05:39 PM~13250257
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, ROLLIN Vendetta, Low_Ski_13, PUSHIN 14s, sweatitsdelta88, R.O CUTTY, mr.regal, school n, EXECUTION
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

sweatitsdelta88 que haces homie ru going 2night wit the delta or what


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Mar 11 2009, 02:39 PM~13250257
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, ROLLIN Vendetta, Low_Ski_13, PUSHIN 14s, sweatitsdelta88, R.O CUTTY, mr.regal, school n, EXECUTION
> :wave:
> *


wats good tito?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *tru6lu305*
sup *****


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

tru6lu305

wut up playa?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Mar 10 2009, 11:51 PM~13244247
> *WHAT UP ROLLIN FAMILY :wave:
> *


was good dawg :wave:


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 11 2009, 04:37 PM~13250249
> *ROLLIN Vendetta
> 
> wut up playa? bout time you change your shit to somethang we can pronounce...haha
> *


TRU.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 11 2009, 04:00 PM~13251007
> *TRU.....
> *


wat up reverend


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 11 2009, 03:33 PM~13249695
> *im gonna still try drivin to the hangout tonight  you going?
> *


yea im goin my wagon got side swipe on saturday


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

its going to be deedup tonight huh.. MOE!! i got to holla at u. u going to the meeting sat?


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 11 2009, 07:32 PM~13251341
> *its going to be deedup tonight huh.. MOE!! i got to holla at u. u going to the meeting sat?
> *


i doubt it bro im gettin another car ready 2 paint this weekend gotta start pushin shit out cause im tryin 2 get my shyt out 2 the majestics picnic :biggrin: holla at me tho so we can talk


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 11 2009, 04:46 PM~13251457
> *i doubt it bro im gettin another car ready 2 paint this weekend gotta start pushin shit out cause im tryin 2 get my shyt out 2 the majestics picnic  :biggrin: holla at me tho so we can talk
> *


kool iight fool


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

5 Members: ~RoLl1NReGaL~, ripsta85, sickassscion, $RICHIE RICH$, Low_Ski_13
 sup bro


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Mar 11 2009, 02:39 PM~13250269
> *sweatitsdelta88                                          que haces homie ru going 2night wit the delta or what
> *


u should knw da answer 2 dat already lol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 11 2009, 04:46 PM~13251457
> *i doubt it bro im gettin another car ready 2 paint this weekend gotta start pushin shit out cause im tryin 2 get my shyt out 2 the majestics picnic  :biggrin: holla at me tho so we can talk
> *


whats good homie . staying busy


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *EXECUTION*, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, 305low, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, impalas79, ripsta85, ROLLIN Vendetta, sickassscion, $RICHIE RICH$

:nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 11 2009, 04:55 PM~13251569
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: EXECUTION, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, 305low, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, impalas79, ripsta85, ROLLIN Vendetta, sickassscion, $RICHIE RICH$
> 
> ...


whats your problem creepen up on me :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good everyone.???/ hangout bound tonite!!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Yo0o Execution nice regal fool...looks bad as fuck...anything new for the show?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 11 2009, 05:01 PM~13251627
> *Yo0o Execution nice regal fool...looks bad as fuck...anything new for the show?
> *


car got sold  thanks ,i will miss it


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Evil What Up *****


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 04:02 PM~13251638
> *car got sold
> *


dam...what a shame...what u gone build now?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 11 2009, 05:03 PM~13251648
> *Evil What Up *****
> *


trying to get back in the scene ........graffiti got me on an audiction :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

any1 intrested in some g-body ac shit...


blower motor

heater core

air n heater control assembly

accumulator w/ line

air conditioning system



i got Delphi A/C Compressor less than a year old, hardly ever used..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 05:02 PM~13251638
> *car got sold   thanks ,i will miss it
> *


so it did get sold? i was asking about it. bad ass regal. how much u get for it if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 11 2009, 05:03 PM~13251651
> *dam...what a shame...what u gone build now?
> *


dont really no , but where the most competition is thats where ill probably be :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER

SAK PASE?!?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 11 2009, 08:08 PM~13251701
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> SAK PASE?!?!
> *


chilling


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*sickassscion* CALL ME BITCH


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 11 2009, 05:07 PM~13251691
> *so it did get sold? i was asking about it. bad ass regal. how much u get for it if u dont mind me asking?
> *


i sold it to one of my homeboyfrom another state ,and the money put it this way you wont ever get what you really spend on your car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Shit tonight going to be packd!!!!!!!!!!!!I hope some one hoppz there shit....anyone saleing dragblockz


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.suicidedoors.com/drag-blocks/un...placement-block


THIS FOR YOU WATSON


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2009, 04:11 PM~13251718
> *sickassscion  CALL ME BITCH
> *


what happen retard....u call me fucker...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, SOUND OF REVENGE, Lowridergame305, DRòN, MISTER ED, lalo22, sickassscion, Low_Ski_13, ROLLIN Vendetta

Damn lots of rollin luv tonight...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 06:07 PM~13251694
> *dont really no , but where the most competition is thats where ill probably be  :biggrin:
> *


Build a Honda... HONDA - Gotta get it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2009, 08:16 PM~13251760
> *http://www.suicidedoors.com/drag-blocks/un...placement-block
> THIS FOR YOU WATSON
> *


Thankz man...I for got you told me about tham at the show


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.silverstarcustoms.com/store/pro...&products_id=70


watson these are better


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2009, 08:20 PM~13251801
> *http://www.silverstarcustoms.com/store/pro...&products_id=70
> watson these are better
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 11 2009, 05:21 PM~13251808
> *:biggrin:
> *



those right there looks like a white cloud of sparks behind you just make shure you mount em right cuz u can really rip sumthing off ur shit


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 11 2009, 05:19 PM~13251786
> *Build a Honda... HONDA - Gotta get it
> *


LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jeff im rideing now homie


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Mar 11 2009, 02:36 PM~13250234
> *r u going 2night  n u better take ur car n I got u out already
> *


Lets Ride


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

WUZZUP SWITCHITTER


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 08:05 PM~13251667
> *trying to get back in the scene ........graffiti got me on an audiction :biggrin:
> *


YO *Evil*, I seen your work at *004 Connec™* .. that tag was tight work  [/B]


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Chulow, *BUBBA-D, IN YA MOUF, jefe de jefes, sickassscion, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, illmatic1125, EXECUTION, Gold Rush Regal, DANNY305, SWITCHITTER*

:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 11 2009, 05:51 PM~13252045
> *YO Evil, I seen your work at 004 Connec™ .. that tag was tight work   *
> [/b]


YEA WHICH ONE ?ON THE TOP PART?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 08:54 PM~13252057
> *YEA WHICH ONE ?ON THE TOP PART?
> *


yeah that one by the entrance.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 11 2009, 05:57 PM~13252076
> *yeah that one by the entrance.
> *


WHEN WERE U THERE ?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 08:57 PM~13252084
> *WHEN WERE U THERE ?
> *


monday, i took a few pics but on another homeboys camera.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 11 2009, 05:59 PM~13252093
> *monday, i took a few pics but on another homeboys camera.
> *


COOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 11 2009, 07:03 PM~13251648
> *Evil What Up *****
> *


 :0 

im jealous


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 11 2009, 08:41 PM~13251978
> *Lets Ride
> *


 U ALL DAY FOOL :420:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 11 2009, 06:21 PM~13252301
> *U ALL DAY FOOL :420:
> *


Not yet


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

SNEEK PEEK OF THE NEW REGAL COMING OUT FOR THE HARD ROCK SHOW................


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CAROL CITY-Miami305Rida, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 11 2009, 07:32 PM~13252428
> *CAROL CITY-Miami305Rida, :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wus up homie


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZPFXcB5MQ



HERE ARE SOME CADDILLACS


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 06:01 PM~13252109
> *COOL
> *


Whats good fool...............


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 11 2009, 07:07 PM~13252804
> *Whats good fool...............
> *


CHILLEN ....AND U ?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Mar 11 2009, 05:18 PM~13251778
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, SOUND OF REVENGE, Lowridergame305, DRòN, MISTER ED, lalo22, sickassscion, Low_Ski_13, ROLLIN Vendetta
> 
> ...


always ***** u know how Rollin do!


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

:420:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

bBblue88olds, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, caprice ridah, sweatitcadi, ripsta85, ROLLIN Vendetta, LOWLYFEPHILL

mo...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

ho lol


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 07:55 PM~13251567
> *whats good homie . staying busy
> *


yea ***** tryin 2 get my shyt 2 da picnic :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 11 2009, 12:18 AM~13245186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats it.. My other favorite lowrider euro was the pink altima from elegance. Nigah used to drive it down 36 st by my dads old shop during the weekdays.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 11 2009, 10:18 PM~13254808
> *ho lol
> *


 :loco: u loco meng.....


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 12 2009, 12:27 AM~13254968
> *:loco: u loco meng.....
> *


wut u up 2 ***** hows da car


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

one of my favorite euros was johnny's green acura..... from uncivilized cc
him and jimmy would go at it every show.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

my car transformed


> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 11 2009, 10:28 PM~13254997
> *wut u up 2 ***** hows da car
> *


I turned it into this. .. .....___---->my car transformed into what???


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wtf ??????????????????????


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I was looking through photos i shot at the Lowrider Miami show in 2002..

Anyone interested in seeing what was around 7 years ago?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 11 2009, 10:37 PM~13255117
> *wtf ??????????????????????
> *


lmao... that bitch is hard though huh.....naw my car is waiting right now for my nezxt closing for me to paint it. shits tough right now mo. aint like you mo mo mo momoney.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 11 2009, 10:49 PM~13255243
> *I was looking through photos i shot at the Lowrider Miami show in 2002..
> 
> Anyone interested in seeing what was around 7 years ago?
> *


do it.......


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shorty.. that you?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Show Miami 2002

I'm not tagging these because i took these so long ago..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My Car =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

damn that green grand marquis was clean as fuckkkkkk


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More












My Car Again =D


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, DRòN


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 11 2009, 09:49 PM~13255243
> *I was looking through photos i shot at the Lowrider Miami show in 2002..
> 
> Anyone interested in seeing what was around 7 years ago?
> *



post em upp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

more pics from the carshow last sunday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 12 2009, 12:04 AM~13256766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn phil i remember that show like it was yesterday..... good ol'days


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

found this in off-topic

here you go watson..... 


> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Feb 26 2009, 07:15 PM~13121466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

was good miami


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn it was nice to look at them throwbacks...alot of ****** in here were in elementry school when those cars were cruising the streets of coconut grove. i see that pink crown 4rm rollin vic almost everyday on hte way to work. Also see the green burban from low lyfe all the time when he would pick up his shorty at school.

i'm gonna order a floppy disk reader and pull out some old pics...got some from 98 :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 12 2009, 03:49 AM~13257197
> *damn phil i remember that show like it was yesterday..... good ol'days
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 8 2009, 08:27 PM~13219434
> *anyone have wheels for sale 13's 14's chrome painted gold rusted i dont care as long as the lip is clean need wheels bad cant drive my car wit out them
> *



just found some 14x7 all chrome w tires for $225 on craigslist (754-423-4432)


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Mar 11 2009, 10:22 PM~13255806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

goodmorning miami


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 11 2009, 11:11 PM~13255643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 of the rawest regals..1 of my insperations rite there lol..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 11 2009, 07:58 PM~13253446
> *CHILLEN ....AND U ?
> *


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

************** WWW.MYSPACE.COM/ALTEREDVIZIONZ ******************


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 01:27 AM~13255897
> *More
> 
> 
> ...




Damn, Jesse's bike was so ugly here. I don't know wtf we were thinking. lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 12 2009, 09:38 AM~13257985
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 12 2009, 07:38 AM~13257985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damit man smoking :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^WATSON I THINK WE WANT MORE MORE MORE ^^^^^


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Man.. you guys got some Horrible taste lol


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 08:55 AM~13258574
> *Man.. you guys got some Horrible taste lol
> *


got tampa show/any year pix??


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 12 2009, 12:49 AM~13255249
> *lmao... that bitch is hard though huh.....naw my car is waiting right now for my nezxt closing for me to paint it. shits tough right now mo. aint like you mo mo mo momoney.
> *


shit ***** i go 2 work everyday n bust my ass then wen i come home i go 2 work on my shyt here at the house everyday till 11-12 at night then i do the same thing the next day thas how i do it :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i have one pit puppy left its a male askin $250 give me a call 754 244 3108


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good looking dog ....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2009, 12:05 PM~13259367
> *good looking dog ....
> *


thanks double o


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 11:55 AM~13258574
> *Man.. you guys got some Horrible taste lol
> *


phil she thick


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody got a passenger side front fender for a regal?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 12 2009, 05:14 AM~13257337
> *damn it was nice to look at them throwbacks...alot of ****** in here were in elementry school when those cars were cruising the streets of coconut grove. i see that pink crown 4rm rollin vic almost everyday on hte way to work. Also see the green burban from low lyfe all the time when he would pick up his shorty at school.
> 
> i'm gonna order a floppy disk reader and pull out some old pics...got some from 98  :biggrin:
> *



lol i remaber 1991-1994 was old school


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

here is my chevy from back in the days


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

PHILLL I KNOW U GOT SOME MORE MY CHEVY PICS SOME WHERE FIND THEM POST THEM LOL


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

RIMS FOR SALEEEEEE


Rims for sale 13" wires - $400 (miami lakes)


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1060601361.html


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

have a set of 20 inch all gold stamped daytons with nearly new tires, looking to trade for some clean 13s with new tires and cash, or 3 pumps and springs.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 12 2009, 11:13 AM~13258741
> *got tampa show/any year  pix??
> *



I have coverage from every Tampa show .. that Lowrider had..

Just a matter of having the time to pull them..

I only pulled these.. cause someone was asking for the white Honda from Rollin.. and i had some time..

I will get around to it... if you want..

But im leaving for Daytona Beach tomorrow


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 12 2009, 12:58 PM~13259894
> *PHILLL I KNOW U GOT SOME MORE MY CHEVY PICS SOME WHERE FIND THEM POST THEM LOL
> *



One of those photos.. is a scanned one of one i gave you..

The problem with finding photos of your old Caprice is.. That shit was before they had digital cameras.. and i dont own a scanner.. because its 2009 =D

damn i feel old now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 12 2009, 02:41 PM~13260229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK! and 2 blowers.. would like to see a video of it driving


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 12 2009, 02:48 PM~13260266
> *SICK! and 2 blowers.. would like to see a video of it driving
> *


me to I got that pic from the rat rod topic


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Tampa Lowrider

2004

Man.. i sucked as a photographer back then..lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OH SHIT....... :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

what eve rhappened to montecut


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE PIC'S


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

ack!!

Me and the ex.. 2004


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it.. done for now


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 03:36 PM~13261150
> *Thats it.. done for now
> *


YOU GET MY PM


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just saw it..

I posted everything i had.. 

Looking back now.. i see cars in the background i should have taken shots off.. and cars that i should have taken more shots of =(


----------



## livin low (Mar 12, 2009)

I am selling a 1975 oldsmobile 98 very clean needs nothing new paint job and ragtop all the chrome is in perfect shap power everything all works no rust at all asking $6,500.00 o.b.o or part trade part cash call me and let me know what you got. 786-357-8891.

Also have a 1981 cadillac coupe deville big body very clean new paint job all the chrome and fillers are perfect asking $4,500.00 o.b.o. or part trade part cash. I am open to all offers for both of the cars 786-357-8891.

Ill sell them both for only $8500.00 o.b.o. you will never find a offer like this again they are worth alot more but need the money both of them would make a great lowrider never been cut at all all origanal all you need to do is juice them up.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 01:48 PM~13260702
> *Tampa Lowrider
> 
> 2004
> ...


MAN I WISH WE CAN BRING THEM OLD DAYS BACK TO FLA.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 11 2009, 07:18 PM~13252272
> *:0
> 
> im jealous
> *


My bad I didn't see you there. What up homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat up ya'll


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 12 2009, 03:28 PM~13261663
> *wat up ya'll
> *




whts good homie


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Damn your taking it back, my older brother Jim.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 12 2009, 02:29 PM~13261670
> *whts good homie
> *


wats good man


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 12 2009, 03:36 PM~13261726
> *wats good man
> *



wonderin where my damn rims at they went out last week from cali n still not here


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 12 2009, 04:33 PM~13261700
> *Damn your taking it back, my older brother Jim.
> 
> 
> ...



Wasnt that a Chinese dude?

I got tons of photos of him and the car


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit died after a decent afternoon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pics ass usual phil


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Those piks took me back into time...Dam i miss those bird road hangouts and the grove...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 12:56 PM~13260775
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


I still remember the days of cleaning those fuckers............... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

wait till darin sees this......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEACH BOUND SATURDAY OR WHAT ........??????


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oscar.. take your happy ass to Daytona this weekend


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i know ill be at the beach


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 06:17 PM~13263555
> *Oscar.. take your happy ass to Daytona this weekend
> *


i'm good maybe next year i'll plan it out......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 12 2009, 07:31 PM~13264333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm i need that hoe on my bike


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 12 2009, 07:45 PM~13264518
> *damm i need that hoe on my bike
> *


shit u and me both homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

like dude like im so like bored its not like even funny!...lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8lows+Mar 12 2009, 09:45 PM~13264518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: i think id rather have her in my bed. but maybe thats just me. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 12 2009, 08:53 PM~13265413
> *:uh: i think id rather have ya'll in my bed. but maybe thats just me.  :biggrin:
> *


well shit me wally 1 step at a time wat type of gal u think i am...hahahahahaha


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *caprice ridah, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED
* :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 12 2009, 11:15 PM~13265690
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, caprice ridah, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED
> :wave:
> *


que bola


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 12 2009, 08:53 PM~13265413
> *:uh: i think id rather have her in my bed. but maybe thats just me.  :biggrin:
> *


we have to go by baby steps if not they get scare u know fist a photo shot den some taco bell and den bed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 13 2009, 12:15 AM~13265690
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, caprice ridah, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2009, 08:54 PM~13263358
> *wait till darin sees this.........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I have a serious question.... Does anyone have this CD? I need to find this bitch.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2009, 08:55 PM~13263368
> *BEACH BOUND SATURDAY OR WHAT ........??????
> *


im thinkn bout tkain the monte out there :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 12:56 PM~13260775
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man i remember them days  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 13 2009, 12:15 AM~13265690
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, caprice ridah, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED
> :wave:
> *




whut up niggarette.... i mean vendeTETA


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 12 2009, 12:03 PM~13259346
> *i have one pit puppy left its a male askin $250 give me a call 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 13 2009, 07:17 AM~13268513
> *whut up niggarette.... i mean vendeTETA
> *


coño que fucking insulto asere

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *GuCcIcRoWnViC*, ELEGANCECC96
wat up *****


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 13 2009, 10:23 AM~13268552
> *coño que fucking insulto asere
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...



OH U GOT ME THE OTHER DAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 13 2009, 07:28 AM~13268583
> *OH U GOT ME THE OTHER DAY....  :biggrin:
> *


how was that?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Dam, Watson doing it big with his own magazine now eh?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FUCQH8RS, Bowtie South, ROLLIN Vendetta, GuCcIcRoWnViC, big al, MISTER ED, ELEGANCECC96

what it dew ERRYBODY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 13 2009, 10:30 AM~13268596
> *how was that?
> *



CON LO CUBANO Y BORIQUA.... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 13 2009, 08:32 AM~13268628
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: FUCQH8RS, Bowtie South, ROLLIN Vendetta, GuCcIcRoWnViC, big al, MISTER ED, ELEGANCECC96
> 
> ...



good homie...sick ass fuck @ da crib...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 13 2009, 07:39 AM~13268676
> *good homie...sick ass fuck @ da crib...
> *


DAMN IT MAN MAYBE THIS WILL CHEER YOU UP


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Hell yea !!! thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm sure i will see MANY of girls like that at the beach this weekend as YES IT WILL BE SWOLE OUT THERE !!! Come out and show these out of towners how we do it out here, you'll be surprised what u may snatch out there... uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 13 2009, 08:36 AM~13269202
> *I'm sure i will see MANY of girls like that at the beach this weekend as YES IT WILL BE SWOLE OUT THERE !!! Come out and show these out of towners how we do it out here, you'll be surprised what u may snatch out there... uffin:
> *


GOT SOME MO FOR YALL GIMEE A MINUTE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HERE YALL GO  
































SHE MIGHT BE TYHICK BUT I LIKE HER STILL









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

GOD DAMN !!! TREMENDA MUJERON y que rica estan... :worship: :wow:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 13 2009, 08:55 AM~13269408
> *GOD DAMN !!! TREMENDA MUJERON y que rica estan... :worship:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...sa%3DN%26um%3D1

this bitch serious


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 13 2009, 08:55 AM~13269408
> *GOD DAMN !!! TREMENDA MUJERON y que rica estan... :worship:  :wow:
> *


 
lmao!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Whos coming out to Towers tonight ? Should be packed tonight.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 13 2009, 09:22 AM~13269723
> *http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...sa%3DN%26um%3D1
> 
> this bitch serious
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 13 2009, 09:28 AM~13269796
> *Whos coming out to Towers tonight ? Should be packed tonight.
> *


it was too packed last time i went bout 2 fridays ago..couldnt 
find any parking!!could barely even drive in with everyone walking in front 
of the car


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

hey monte24s,,, lmao


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

yall might have seen these but here ya go


















this one isnt all that but id like her in my office in the am


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *iceman42776*, INKSTINCT003, *COUPE DE BEAR, caprice ridah, *Lowridergame305, IN YA MOUF
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 13 2009, 09:55 AM~13270126
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: iceman42776, INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR, caprice ridah, Lowridergame305, IN YA MOUF
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



ñoooo

hows everything thing homie ? da baby ? da wifey?

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 13 2009, 09:57 AM~13270157
> *ñoooo
> 
> hows everything thing homie ? da baby ? da wifey?
> ...


THEY DOING GREAT BRO.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elegance 96 hi how r u friend


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 13 2009, 11:55 AM~13270126
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: iceman42776, INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR, caprice ridah, Lowridergame305, IN YA MOUF
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Mar 13 2009, 10:34 AM~13269867
> *it was too packed last time i went bout 2 fridays ago..couldnt
> find any parking!!could barely even drive in with everyone walking in front
> of the car
> *



You have to get there earlier..................the more the better.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn old






> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2009, 05:54 PM~13263358
> *wait till darin sees this.........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 13 2009, 03:37 AM~13267829
> *I have a serious question.... Does anyone have this CD? I need to find this bitch.
> *



i have all his cds if u want them get at me be 4 sunday 954-657-1565 5.00 each


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ITS GOT TO GO NOW 300 BUKS ANYONE


For Sale A LG Cd Duplicator Tower 1-7 It Burns 7 Cds At A Time Its Brand New Only Used 3 Times It Burns 7 Full Cds In Less The 3 Mins I Have No Need For It Any More Any One In The South Florida Area Email Me [email protected] Need 2 Sell By Friday Local Sale Only 954 657-1565

It Look like this but its tan in color not black 


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/emd/1067729284.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you moving again darin ....... you're just going to come back later like last time fool.......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 13 2009, 07:37 AM~13268667
> *CON LO CUBANO Y BORIQUA.... :biggrin:
> *


na bro nothing but love fool!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 13 2009, 07:39 AM~13268676
> *good homie...sick ass fuck @ da crib...
> *


hope u feel better bro!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 13 2009, 09:55 AM~13270126
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: iceman42776, INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR, caprice ridah, Lowridergame305, IN YA MOUF
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola puta! long time no see!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 13 2009, 03:04 PM~13271352
> *na bro nothing but love fool!
> *



I KNOW DAWG REMEMBER NOTHING STRESSES ME OUT....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 13 2009, 12:16 PM~13271494
> *I KNOW DAWG REMEMBER NOTHING STRESSES ME OUT....
> *


i know just wanted it out there..lol im sooooooooooooooooooooo ready to juice my shit..lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wow my friend monte 24s is actually on!! omg!! ur still ugly lol... Anywho heyy people :wave: ... so wuts good for fridays besides towers???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 13 2009, 12:34 PM~13271655
> *wow my friend monte 24s is actually on!! omg!! ur still ugly lol... Anywho heyy people :wave: ... so wuts good for fridays besides towers???
> *


shit i see this ppl mon-sun on l.i.l. i dnt want to see them at the towers or anything else..lol j/k movies sound good to. maybe some drive in type shit with a bunch of lowriders


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 12 2009, 11:33 AM~13260176
> *I have coverage from every Tampa show .. that Lowrider had..
> 
> Just a matter of having the time to pull them..
> ...


lets see older then 2004.. tampa and miami...

u shoud make some photo bucket albums public.. ones not copywrited for work..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 13 2009, 12:41 PM~13271723
> *lets see older then 2004.. tampa and miami...
> 
> u shoud make some photo bucket albums public.. ones  not copywrited for work..
> *


x2


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 13 2009, 12:38 PM~13271696
> *shit i see this ppl mon-sun on l.i.l. i dnt want to see them at the towers or anything else..lol j/k movies sound good to. maybe some drive in type shit with a bunch of lowriders
> *




i was thinking about the drive inn with a few of my friends but one of my friends has a baby nd she wont have a babysitter till 11:30 2nite so by then its pointless to go.. i guess its beach bound the whole weekend lol.. i've been hearing that saturday nd sunday its gonna be banging..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

well it looks like im off to daytona to the car show.... see ya sunday night


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

what up everybody?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah, lo lo, bung, cyclopes98 
:wave:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up homie what we doing tonite :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Mar 13 2009, 05:37 PM~13273184
> *what up homie what we doing tonite :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


towers bound


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats craccin wit a towers ride out


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 13 2009, 03:44 PM~13273258
> *whats craccin wit a towers ride out
> *


wuddup loc


----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

So is anyone riden to towers tonight ?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

im on my way to towers see yall boys out there


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 13 2009, 11:46 AM~13271179
> *you moving again darin ....... you're just going to come back later like last time fool.......
> *



probley come back for the winter again


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 13 2009, 10:35 PM~13275535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SIDEWAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHO'S ALL GOIING TO *Calle Ocho!*IF YALL TAKE PICS GET GOOD SHOOTS OF THAM SEXY CHUBBY,THICK,PLUZ SIZE LATINO'S FOR UR BOY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YOU DONT SEE THIS EVERY DAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Mar 14 2009, 12:56 AM~13276344
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics NC~* will be in Miami in June! :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

im looking for a transmission for a chevy i have around 150 to spend i need either a 700r4 or turbo 350 someone pm if them have anything please


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

florida sucks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

OMEGA AUTOWORKZ
Custom Paint and Body Work

63 SS almost done....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 14 2009, 09:12 AM~13278228
> *OMEGA AUTOWORKZ
> Custom Paint and Body Work
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Yo come by my new shop 710 West 28 Street...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Mar 14 2009, 11:26 AM~13278586
> *:thumbsup:  Yo come by my new shop 710 West 28 Street...
> *



wut up magik....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 14 2009, 02:29 AM~13277269
> *~Majestics NC~ will be in Miami in June!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

i guess its on....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 14 2009, 07:06 AM~13278211
> *florida sucks
> *


we our self a hater :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this shit looks raw saw in another topic


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 14 2009, 10:06 AM~13278211
> *florida sucks
> *


matches your car :uh:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

saw this last night when i left blockbuser on us-1 and campbell... :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 14 2009, 10:12 AM~13278228
> *OMEGA AUTOWORKZ
> Custom Paint and Body Work
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003

wut up Mr Dad? hows everything?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 14 2009, 07:12 AM~13278228
> *OMEGA AUTOWORKZ
> Custom Paint and Body Work
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

CAR SHOW TONIGHT AT 
Shorty's Bar B Que
2255 Northwest 87th Avenue Miami, FL


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

coming along


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13280763
> *
> 
> coming along
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DRòN :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 14 2009, 04:51 PM~13280851
> *DRòN :wave:
> *


 :wave: wuts goin on whiteboi! :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 14 2009, 10:35 AM~13279410
> *INKSTINCT003
> 
> wut up Mr Dad? hows everything?
> *


chilling bro , working as always. hows things with you??


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 14 2009, 01:29 AM~13277269
> *~Majestics NC~ will be in Miami in June!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 14 2009, 03:59 PM~13281228
> *SWITCHITTER :wave:
> *


what it is white boi!!.... you ready for court on thursday...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 14 2009, 06:05 PM~13281250
> *what it is white boi!!.... you ready for court on thursday...lol.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 14 2009, 08:12 AM~13278228
> *OMEGA AUTOWORKZ
> Custom Paint and Body Work
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 14 2009, 12:44 PM~13279092
> *this shit looks raw saw in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13280763
> *
> 
> coming along
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I miss South Florida.. No Lowriders whatsoever.. at this show.. blah..

Bikini chicks are hot as hell though =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 13 2009, 04:19 PM~13272535
> *well it looks like im off to daytona to the car show.... see ya sunday night
> *



Where the hell you at?..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*CAR WARZ *


SUNDAY, april 19, 2009 Seminole Hard Rock casino, Hollywood, FL 10:00AM - 6:00PM ROLL IN/REGISTATION 7:00AM-10:00AM REGISTRATION $35 DAY OF SHOW
$25 PRE-REGISTER dead line 3/13/09
OVER $40,000 IN PRIZE MONEY


FOR MORE INFO CHECK OUT WWW.CARWARZ.NET
EMAIL:[email protected]
PHONE:866.328.8474
WWW.KLUTCHCUSTOMS.COM

$1,000 BIKINI CONTEST AND HARD BODY CONTEST 
CONTEST. 
HUNDREDS OF THE HOTTEST CARS IN SOUTH FL. DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, OLD SCHOOL, LOWRIDERS, TRUCKS AND MORE...... 

SPECIAL GUEST WILL CASTRO OF UNIQUE AUTOSPORTS 

Live performances. ALL HOSTED BY DJ IRIE, HEAT DJ AND 99JAMZ. 

FOOD, DRINKS, RAFFLES, GIVEAWAYS 

HYDRAULICS SHOW AND, SOUND OFF COMPETITION 

*$1,000 1ST PL - $500 2ND PL - $250 3RD PL 

Categories 
1. BEST OF SHOW $2,000

2. WARRIOR’S CHOICE $2,000

3. BEST CAR CLUB $1,000

*4. BEST INTERIOR

*5. BEST ENGINE

*6. BEST PAINT

*7. BEST FEMALE owned

*8. BEST TUNER Extreme wild & mild callsses

*9. BEST DUNK/BUBBLE Extreme wild & mild callsses

*10. BEST TRUCK/SUV Extreme wild & mild callsses

*11. BEST LOWRIDER Extreme wild & mild callsses

*12. BEST LUXURY Extreme wild & mild callsses

*13. BEST OLD SCHOOL muscle Extreme wild & mild callsses

*14. CLASSIC 50’-70’S Extreme wild & mild callsses

*15. DOMESTIC Extreme wild & mild callsses


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 14 2009, 06:38 PM~13281129
> *chilling bro , working as always. hows things with you??
> *



i hear ya...everythangs good cant complain...the wifey n Lil 1 ??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

scarlett's was busy 2 nite huh double o


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 14 2009, 01:29 AM~13277269
> *~Majestics NC~ will be in Miami in June!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAWHAHAHAHAHAHA......world wide bitches.
thats just wrong...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 14 2009, 07:29 PM~13282310
> *Where the hell you at?..
> *


DUDE... me and rich called u from the 239 number wen we were there saturday. i know u called back we called u back and u didnt answer again.. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whos ridin to calle ocho???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Mar 15 2009, 03:37 AM~13284540
> *scarlett's was busy 2 nite huh double o
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

any one got pics of my box.2000-2001 lowrider..they did an interview with one of the models..i found it on loridermagazine.com on the video section 25 annversary page 4..anyone got some nice pics.i aint got none and m tryin to do an album.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 14 2009, 09:44 AM~13279092
> *this shit looks raw saw in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


very nice...very clean


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hii pooky :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO PEALING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 15 2009, 12:37 PM~13286611
> *hii pooky :wave:
> *


wuzzup :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

$3000obo need gone dis week


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Mar 15 2009, 01:20 PM~13286832
> *$3000obo need gone dis week
> 
> 
> ...



POOKY WHY DO U NEED IT GONE THIS WEEK? DONT SELL IT!!! BANSHEE'S ARE THE SHIT!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 15 2009, 02:01 PM~13286716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danny i know u puerto rican and all but you gotta fix that date playa. lol
wus up fool


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 15 2009, 01:46 PM~13286968
> *Danny i know u puerto rican and all but you gotta fix that date playa. lol
> wus up fool
> *



lol i just noticed that too.. i was like either he posted up last years flyer or he accidently put 2008..


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

SET OF 4 NEW - 13 X 7 BLACK RIM / CHROME CENTER. ENGRAVED HUBS (HERNAN) AND KNOCK OFFS.(EZ) BRAND NEW WITH TIRES 155/80/13 $900 OBO. PICK UP ONLY IN MIAMI NO SHIPPING

.. SERIOUS INQUERIES ONLY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 15 2009, 04:46 PM~13286968
> *Danny i know u puerto rican and all but you gotta fix that date playa. lol
> wus up fool
> *



ARE U STILL MAD CUZ WE KICK USA'S AZZ LAST NIGHT LOL 11-1 KNOCK OUT 
WHITE BOY LOL 
ALL IS GOOD HOMMIE AND U


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 15 2009, 03:18 PM~13287151
> *ARE U STILL MAD CUZ WE KICK USA'S AZZ LAST NIGHT LOL 11-1 KNOCK OUT
> WHITE BOY LOL
> ALL IS GOOD HOMMIE AND U
> *


Chillin man same old, trying to make ends meet.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*PROPZZZZZZ* to dre & 25th Street Riders....I saw yall rolling infront of my job today....Im sure yall were rolling out to the beach :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i finally got the wheels on da fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 15 2009, 06:06 PM~13287418
> *i finally got the wheels on da fleetwood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: are you going to put the skirts on


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 15 2009, 05:19 PM~13287505
> *:biggrin: are you going to put the skirts on
> *


yea im goin i just got to cut the backs of the skirts


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo anybody out there got any 13s for sale??? ..pm me if anything


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 15 2009, 03:06 PM~13287418
> *i finally got the wheels on da fleetwood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


y u trying to be like me...lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 15 2009, 07:17 PM~13287851
> *y u trying to be like me...lol
> *


WERE THAM PICS FROM DAYTONA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ok ladies well as most of ya know i was at spring break nationals at daytona beach.. im going to post out a few pics and video that i thought was cars that were interesting to me cuz there was not much there to look at.. imo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

now some trucks with some ridiculous systems


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 15 2009, 07:28 PM~13287904
> *now some trucks with some ridiculous systems
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, AFRO JIMMY, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *Still Hated*, ROLLIN Vendetta
YO WHATS GOOD


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 15 2009, 01:01 PM~13286716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt...yo talk lowrider bikes dont get nothing


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

now some of the ROLLIN family


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 15 2009, 01:31 PM~13286900
> *POOKY WHY DO U NEED IT GONE THIS WEEK? DONT SELL IT!!! BANSHEE'S ARE THE SHIT!
> *


sell it 4 me n ill show u da reason y


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

FREE MY ***** SWITCHITTER BOND IS 100,000


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 06:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
DAMN FOR REALZ!


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

those anyone have more pictures of this 54 chevy belair


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 05:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*wtf wat happen to jose?*


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 15 2009, 04:13 PM~13287123
> *SET OF 4 NEW - 13 X 7  BLACK RIM / CHROME CENTER. ENGRAVED HUBS (HERNAN) AND KNOCK OFFS.(EZ) BRAND NEW WITH TIRES 155/80/13  $900 OBO. PICK UP ONLY IN MIAMI  NO SHIPPING
> 
> .. SERIOUS INQUERIES ONLY
> ...



ttt big dawg, those rims look crazy :thumbsup: good luck with the sale


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what the fuck happen that lil ***** wont last in lock up....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 15 2009, 06:17 PM~13287851
> *y u trying to be like me...lol
> *


lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OH SHIT RICH YOU WENT TO SPRING BREAK NATIONALS. SHIT SUCKS SINCE THEY GOT RID OF IASCA


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah Dirty we went to da show then off to the desert inn for a huge pool party and bikini contest lots of(.)(.)...ass..and BEER..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 15 2009, 08:30 PM~13288309
> *wtf    wat happen to jose?
> *


 :0 THAT'S WHAT I WAS GOING TO SAY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 15 2009, 06:20 PM~13288663
> *yeah Dirty we went to da show then off to the desert inn for a huge pool party and bikini contest lots of(.)(.)...ass..and BEER..
> *


x2 that shit was great man we saw a bunch of tig ol bitties!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *INKSTINCT003*, Impressive_regal, Low_Ski_13, 94pimplac

:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn wut happened to Homie...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 15 2009, 06:49 PM~13288889
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, INKSTINCT003, Impressive_regal, Low_Ski_13, 94pimplac
> 
> ...


que volon


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:0 DAMMMM I AINT BEEN IN HERE IN FOREVERRRR!!! 
WUZZZZAAA MIAMI!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Low_Ski_13, INKSTINCT003, ROLLIN Vendetta,
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH...........the ghost :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

5 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, livin low, Low_Ski_13, *INKSTINCT003*, ROLLIN Vendetta*,str8lows*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 15 2009, 10:03 PM~13289003
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH...........the ghost  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


heyyyy!! i been gosting for real. ive been just stackin' $$$.
hookin up my lincoln..... paint, rims, etc.
you know how i do...
lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Mar 15 2009, 07:08 PM~13289047
> *heyyyy!! i been gosting for real. ive been just stackin' $$$.
> hookin up my lincoln..... paint, rims, etc.
> you know how i do...
> ...


lol stunning is a habit for that nothing new


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

wut happen to jose?? switchhitter???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

comin real soon...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 15 2009, 10:02 PM~13288999
> *Low_Ski_13, INKSTINCT003, ROLLIN Vendetta,
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH+Mar 15 2009, 07:06 PM~13289030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 15 2009, 08:20 PM~13288663
> *yeah Dirty we went to da show then off to the desert inn for a huge pool party and bikini contest lots of(.)(.)...ass..and BEER..
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 15 2009, 04:01 PM~13286716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fa sho!!! THE BOSS IS COMING BACK!!!!!! TIME FOR ROUND 2 !!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 15 2009, 10:14 PM~13289108
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZZZA MAN??? LONG TIME NO SEE!!! WHAT NEW??? HOW THE BABY??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Mar 15 2009, 07:16 PM~13289135
> *WUZZZA MAN??? LONG TIME NO SEE!!! WHAT NEW??? HOW THE BABY??
> 
> *


everythin great, the baby getting big


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 15 2009, 04:01 PM~13286716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



???????????????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CALVIN, Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, huesone, BUBBA-D, *INKSTINCT003*
I SAW U TODAY BY MY JOB :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 15 2009, 07:37 PM~13289376
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CALVIN, Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, huesone, BUBBA-D, INKSTINCT003
> I SAW U TODAY BY MY JOB :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WE WERE HEADING TI NIKKI MARINA IN HOLLYWOOD, THE PICS WILL GET POSTED TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 15 2009, 07:55 PM~13288065
> *ttt...yo talk lowrider bikes dont get nothing
> *



DON'T KNOW YET HOMMIE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY NI99A DEPINGA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 15 2009, 10:43 PM~13289442
> *YEAH WE WERE HEADING TI NIKKI MARINA IN HOLLYWOOD,  THE PICS WILL GET POSTED TOMORROW. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 15 2009, 07:14 PM~13289110
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
> *


*man we cant show those pics it would be evidence to rich's divorce...lol* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, DANNY305,* ~RoLl1NReGaL~*, Low_Ski_13
*wat up moe?* :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO PEALING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *MISTER ED*, 4SHOW, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, mr.regal, Low_Ski_13, Da Beast21

:wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

wut it do


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 15 2009, 11:20 PM~13289960
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, MISTER ED, 4SHOW, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, mr.regal, Low_Ski_13, Da Beast21
> 
> ...




WHUT UP DAWG...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Low_Ski_13, slash, mr.regal,* DANNY305,* ~RoLl1NReGaL~


SUP BUDDY


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 15 2009, 08:07 PM~13289774
> *MY NI99A DEPINGA
> *


free my ***** jose


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 07:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

WAT HAPPENED TO JOSE ?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13291190
> *DAM WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED
> *


He was hittin Back Bumper on Ocean Drive n landed on a pigs hood


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the ***** was loss on the fats tuesdays drinkssssss...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 15 2009, 11:43 PM~13291953
> *He was hittin Back Bumper on Ocean Drive n landed on a pigs hood
> *



damn thats wut really happened??? i was there when he got arrested but the cops didnt wanna tell us shit.. they just said that he was a minor nd was under the influence. we were trying to get the cops to let him go cuz we're str8 with them but they said that for this he had to go in.. i felt so bad seeing him in the backseat of the cop car.. damn i hope he gets out soon..  :tears:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Mar 15 2009, 05:11 PM~13288178
> *sell it 4 me n ill show u da reason y
> *



ok imma see who wants to buy it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

N!CE P!CS "IIMPALAA"


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 16 2009, 02:27 AM~13292557
> *ok imma see who wants to buy it
> *


okie dokie


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

goodmorning!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2009, 06:38 AM~13292735
> *N!CE P!CS "IIMPALAA"
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

1994-1996 impala ss seats, i have both front bucket seats 
and rear seat complete..both buckets have motors and mechanism
$300 obo call me at 305-300-9871 mike..thanks


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2009, 04:32 AM~13292715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 15 2009, 04:13 PM~13287123
> *SET OF 4 NEW - 13 X 7  BLACK RIM / CHROME CENTER. ENGRAVED HUBS (HERNAN) AND KNOCK OFFS.(EZ) BRAND NEW WITH TIRES 155/80/13  $900 OBO. PICK UP ONLY IN MIAMI  NO SHIPPING
> 
> .. SERIOUS INQUERIES ONLY
> ...



TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 16 2009, 02:21 AM~13292541
> *damn thats wut really happened??? i was there when he got arrested but the cops didnt wanna tell us shit.. they just said that he was a minor nd was under the influence. we were trying to get the cops to let him go cuz we're str8 with them but they said that for this he had to go in.. i felt so bad seeing him in the backseat of the cop car.. damn i hope he gets out soon..    :tears:
> *


sumthin here is not adding up...

u mean to tell me for being a minor under the influence they stick him with a 10,000 dollar bail? was he drinkin and drivin and actin a fool or was he jus posted up gettin drunk under age? i thought that ***** was 21.. de pinga.. theres gotta be more details to this. did he assault anybody? fuck them crackas man i swear to god..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 16 2009, 07:38 AM~13293421
> *sumthin here is not adding up...
> 
> u mean to tell me for being a minor under the influence they stick him with a 10,000 dollar bail? was he drinkin and drivin and actin a fool or was he jus posted up gettin drunk under age? i thought that ***** was 21.. de pinga.. theres gotta be more details to this. did he assault anybody? fuck them crackas man i swear to god..
> *



see thats the thing we really dont know wut happened... all i know is that we're posted up across from fat tuesdays nd we're all about to leave nd when we look to the left jose is getting handcuffed nd thrown in the bop car.. he was like across from wet willies.. so we really dunno much. supposedly its cuz he was under 21 nd drinkin but we didnt buy that.. they also said something about they told him to stop doin wut he was doin like 3 times nd he didnt listen... i know they dont let no one out on the weekends so im hopin he's out by today..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Jose really got arrested cuz he was drinkin nd bein under 21... he didnt even take his car to the beach.. he went with luchoe nd willy.. so theres no way he back bumpered a cops car..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

what did they tell him to stop doing? hopefully he wasnt drunk runnin out the mouth to the cracker. they loive that shit i swear to god those cops on the beach go to work specifically to pick on people. but on top of that why the fuck would they give him such a high ass bail for underage drinkin? 500 bail sounds right but 10,000? :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 15 2009, 11:43 PM~13291953
> *He was hittin Back Bumper on Ocean Drive n landed on a pigs hood
> *


u lying


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 16 2009, 08:00 AM~13293542
> *what did they tell him to stop doing? hopefully he wasnt drunk runnin out the mouth to the cracker. they loive that shit i swear to god those cops on the beach go to work specifically to pick on people. but on top of that why the fuck would they give him such a high ass bail for underage drinkin? 500 bail sounds right but 10,000? :uh:
> *



well i honestly dont know why his bond is that much or if its really that much.. i wish i would remember his last nite cuz i would go find out..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *INKSTINCT003*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,* DOUBLE-O*, FUCQH8RS
:wave:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

whats good mia :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 16 2009, 08:29 AM~13293718
> *well i honestly dont know why his bond is that much or if its really that much.. i wish i would remember his last nite cuz i would go find out..
> *


they prolly jus gave him a hard time and tried to show him a "lesson." any of the majestics go to see wuzza with him?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OH YEAH LIKE THAT ..........


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 16 2009, 08:36 AM~13293774
> *whats good mia  :wave:
> *


wat up bro


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone kno joses last name


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 16 2009, 08:38 AM~13293785
> *they prolly jus gave him a hard time and tried to show him a "lesson." any of the majestics go to see wuzza with him?
> *



I just spoke to Jose right now nd he jumped out at 3am.. nd it wasnt for being a minor nd drinkin it was for some other shit but imma leave it for him to tell ya'll wut really happened.. he's gonna let ya'll know himself when he gets on..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 16 2009, 08:51 AM~13293889
> *I just spoke to Jose right now nd he jumped out at 3am.. nd it wasnt for being a minor nd drinkin it was for some other shit but imma leave it for him to tell ya'll wut really happened.. he's gonna let ya'll know himself when he gets on..
> *


HA! i knew it. a lot of times they jus wanna fuck with u to give u a hard time. Well thats good cuz i dont wish 100,000 bond on nobody. i dont even know buddy but good shit


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

quick question ppl how the hell do i change my default pic??? it dont let me change it.. i go to change photo nd i upload the pic i want but it dont change my default.. its annoying cuz thats an old pic of me.. i wanna put an updated one.. lol.. spo plz help!!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

thats the diplomat right?


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

25th Street RIDERS does it again with the EYE POPPING PICS :wow:!!! i tip my hat off :thumbsup:, dont know where to snatch these girls from cause damn they are always on point....LET US KNOW for the next time around so we can get a closer glimpse.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 16 2009, 08:58 AM~13293947
> *25th Street RIDERS does it again with the EYE POPPING PICS :wow:!!! i tip my hat off :thumbsup:, dont know where to snatch these girls from cause damn they are always on point....LET US KNOW for the next time around so we can get a closer glimpse....    :biggrin:
> *


 lmao d x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 09:01 AM~13293966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 12:01 PM~13293966
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU A CLOWN


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 16 2009, 09:06 AM~13293987
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: i mean shit she did it to herself..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 09:07 AM~13293992
> *:roflmao: i mean shit she did it to herself..
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

16 Members: gangstaburban95, MISTER ED, ORO SOLIDO, majikmike0118, caprice ridah, lalo22, ROLLIN Vendetta, Gold Rush Regal, big al, INKSTINCT003, ELEGANCECC96, 83delta88, iceman42776, bung, ripsta85, monte24


I GUESS EVERY'S OUT TO LUNCH...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

well i saw and grabbed a perfect opportunity to make ya laugh


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2009, 09:08 AM~13294003
> *16 Members: gangstaburban95, MISTER ED, ORO SOLIDO, majikmike0118, caprice ridah, lalo22, ROLLIN Vendetta, Gold Rush Regal, big al, INKSTINCT003, ELEGANCECC96, 83delta88, iceman42776, bung, ripsta85, monte24
> I GUESS EVERY'S OUT TO LUNCH...
> *


so wassup fool how was ur weekend?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 12:09 PM~13294009
> *so wassup fool how was ur weekend?
> *



GOOD


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2009, 09:10 AM~13294010
> *GOOD
> *


same was in daytona saw a whole alot of tig ol bitties


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

MONDAY SUCKS !!! :banghead:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 16 2009, 09:19 AM~13294072
> *MONDAY SUCKS !!!  :banghead:
> *


x2


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Angie ur on!!! :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Mar 16 2009, 09:04 AM~13293980
> *lmao d  x2 :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: FLOsSsSsSs


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, Shorts, <span style=\'color:blue\'>ORO SOLIDO , iceman42776, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 59IMPALAon24s, lylorly



low low mamiiii WUDDUP 
ORO SOLIDO FLOSsSsSsSsS


----------



## low low mamii (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 16 2009, 11:45 AM~13294263
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lowridergame305, Shorts, <span style=\'color:blue\'>ORO SOLIDO , iceman42776, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 59IMPALAon24s, lylorly
> low low mamiiii  WUDDUP
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

calle ocho was off da chain.. the beach was good 2 after..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

BEACH WAS SKALLIWAG CITY uffin: uffin: uffin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoWsIJxjhPc


ORO SOLIDO I DIDINT KNO YOU DID MUSIC TOOO LMFAOOOO


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2009, 08:39 AM~13293793
> *OH YEAH LIKE THAT ..........
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE O SHIT WAS OFF THE CHAN I WAS FOOLIN. GOODTIMES 29TH IS THE NEXT SHOW :0


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats messed up...i see you got jokes :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

lol yessirrrr FLOSsSsSsS ........ BOSsSsSsSsS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 16 2009, 11:01 AM~13294913
> *Thats messed up...i see you got jokes  :twak:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


bro dont get mad that song was the funk back then


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

FLOSSSSSS that hoe in the booth already !!! its ur time to shine on ... LOOK OUT FOR THAT 86 FLEET coming soon.....


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Not that..is that Alex is always trying to rank..I'll get him at the meeting tonight...You heard you punk bitch !! uffin: :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 16 2009, 11:01 AM~13294912
> *DOUBLE O  SHIT WAS OFF THE CHAN I WAS  FOOLIN. GOODTIMES 29TH IS THE NEXT SHOW  :0
> *


the regal came out sick can't wait to see it all done ......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=decJMjcsVY8...rom=PL&index=12


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GONZO what they dew fool :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CNRR3Tgl24...81F08A&index=23


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 16 2009, 11:16 AM~13295093
> *Not that..is that Alex is always trying to rank..I'll get him at the meeting tonight...You heard you punk bitch !! uffin:  :buttkick:
> *


 that makes two of us..QUE SE PREPARE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 16 2009, 11:09 AM~13294995
> *FLOSSSSSS that hoe in the booth already !!! its ur time to shine on ... LOOK OUT FOR THAT 86 FLEET coming soon.....
> *


 tell him d, hes slow stepping..my six tre is going to be in the booth way before 
him..................... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

yooo theres a funny ass video of bear taking a shit nd P sprayed the bathroom with a fire extinguisher lmfao so all u see is bear takin a shit nd the whole bathroom is full of white smoke everywhere... If ya'll wanna see it hit up P... bear dont let us post it lol.. its fuckin awesome.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

VAMOS A VER, Dont let the FLEET beat both of you to it...FRESSSSHHHHH !!!! :worship:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 16 2009, 12:10 PM~13295569
> *VAMOS A VER, Dont let the FLEET beat both of you to it...FRESSSSHHHHH !!!!  :worship:
> *



lol u a trip


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Oye, bring that 63 LOW LOW out for a walk to the meeting...NO MORE GARAGE JUNKIES, BRING EM OUT !!! SOON THAT GOLD THANG WILL COME OUT OF THE GARAGE ALSO TO ENJOY SOME SUN :nicoderm:!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 16 2009, 12:15 PM~13295619
> *Oye, bring that 63 LOW LOW out for a walk to the meeting...NO MORE GARAGE JUNKIES, BRING EM OUT !!! SOON THAT GOLD THANG WILL COME OUT OF THE GARAGE ALSO TO ENJOY SOME SUN :nicoderm:!!
> *


 yeah ima bring the 63 to the meeting 2nite... :yes:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elegance96 . solid gold. Wat it izzz


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ahh Home Sweet Home..

Howdy Miami


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

whats lover boy in the MONT ~ :biggrin:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

MONTY, make sure you bring that chip today trick !!! you should also bring that DARK SHADOW out...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 16 2009, 12:57 PM~13296035
> *Ahh Home Sweet Home..
> 
> Howdy Miami
> *


 :wave: how was the show


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 08:07 AM~13293585
> *u lying
> *


Wat da fuck u care *****??


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Mar 16 2009, 03:00 PM~13296070
> *:wave: how was the show
> *



The chicks were BAAAD ASS..

Show turnout was down from the past year..

I might hit up Panama Beach next year..

But overall.. the girls made the show good


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Lets see those girls who made that show


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ill have photos up before the end of the week..

Absolutely exhausted.. been a long weekend


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

TRUE


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 15 2009, 09:14 PM~13289110
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
> *


na Dirty...I dont take pics cause they will be called "evidence" in my divorce trial...lol


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 16 2009, 03:01 PM~13296087
> *Wat da fuck u care *****??
> *


CAUSE IF THATS WHAT HAPPEN IT WOULD BE FUNNY AS HELL ......DIP SHIT.
stupid ass fuck ****** shouldnt be aloud to have internet access.IMO


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 16 2009, 02:27 PM~13296250
> *na Dirty...I dont take pics cause they will be called "evidence" in my divorce trial...lol
> *


  
SMART!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got 2 14x6


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 06:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit. 10,000. hes gonna be there for a while. for those that havent been in county ,.....thats the worst trip ever. What the fuck did he do?????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone know Harold from chicos hydros number?


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 07:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WAT THE FUK DID HE DO :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC, A RIDE FROM NEW YORK........... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13288207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FREE MY DAWG :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 16 2009, 02:31 PM~13296726
> *anyone know Harold from chicos hydros number?
> *


305-688-8981
good luck chulow that man is m.i.a. for about 2 months now(and thats that i chilled withg him on a daily based). got work coming out his ears


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Who's got a DVD Pull out for sale???????????????


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Hook it up


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 16 2009, 01:36 PM~13296318
> *CAUSE IF THATS WHAT HAPPEN IT WOULD BE FUNNY AS HELL ......DIP SHIT.
> stupid ass fuck ****** shouldnt be aloud to have internet access.IMO
> *


Watch ur mouth boy!! I wasnt talkin 2 u or ur boy


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 05:39 PM~13296779
> *305-688-8981
> good luck chulow that man is m.i.a. for about 2 months now(and thats that i chilled withg him on a daily based). got work coming out his ears
> *


thanks homie, I need some batteries for the lac. the new ones i had all dead and seems like no rerurrection on those :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 16 2009, 02:55 PM~13296895
> *thanks homie, I need some batteries for the lac. the new ones i had all dead and seems like no rerurrection on those  :biggrin:
> *


deka?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, impalas79, -CAROL CITY-, Chulow, *M.Fuentes*, CADILLAC D
:wave: wat up homeboy?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 05:57 PM~13296914
> *deka?
> *


yeah deka the same ones i have. there 1260 cranking amps


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 16 2009, 04:42 PM~13296798
> *Watch ur mouth boy!! I wasnt talkin 2 u or ur boy
> *


 if you quote somebody you are talkin to them....and if you EVER see me you wont be calling ME boy ...son.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 03:58 PM~13296926
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, impalas79, -CAROL CITY-, Chulow, M.Fuentes, CADILLAC D
> :wave: wat up homeboy?
> *



another day my *****....here working....and u?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 16 2009, 03:02 PM~13296957
> *if you quote somebody you are talkin to them....and if you EVER see me you wont be calling ME boy ...son.
> *


 hno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 16 2009, 02:59 PM~13296937
> *yeah deka the same ones i have. there 1260 cranking amps
> *


they should have the caps under the stickers like the 910 cc's


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 16 2009, 03:02 PM~13296961
> *another day my *****....here working....and u?
> *


same ol here day dreaming with the fleethood


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2009, 04:34 PM~13296743
> *FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC, A RIDE FROM NEW YORK........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats some funny stuff....kinda hurts my eyes.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 16 2009, 03:02 PM~13296957
> *if you quote somebody you are talkin to them....and if you EVER see me you wont be calling ME boy ...son.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 04:12 PM~13297040
> *same ol here day dreaming with the fleethood
> *


did u get to put that piece on or u gonna wait on it?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 16 2009, 03:13 PM~13297055
> *did u get to put that piece on or u gonna wait on it?
> *


wat u crazy its on there already i cant stand it//lol ill chrome them all again wen im ready


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 04:15 PM~13297075
> *wat u crazy its on there already i cant stand it//lol ill chrome them all again wen im ready
> *



lol ***** u crazy...hmm it might be cheaper just to buy them all clean from somewhere else..ive seen full sets going for like $300


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 16 2009, 03:22 PM~13297126
> *lol ***** u crazy...hmm it might be cheaper just to buy them all clean from somewhere else..ive seen full sets going for like $300
> *


thats still used.. i told u wat im goig to do... shhh!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 15 2009, 10:14 PM~13289886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WILL BE THERE WITH A LIL SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got two brand new chrome 14x7 i trade for two 14x6


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 04:29 PM~13297197
> *thats still used.. i told u wat im goig to do... shhh!
> *


well ***** how much u gonna pay for me to keep my trap shut?? lol jk


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 16 2009, 03:33 PM~13297226
> *well ***** how much u gonna pay for me to keep my trap shut?? lol jk
> *


***** dont u kno im a dollarmenuaire?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone selling a single car trailer


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 16 2009, 03:36 PM~13297253
> *anyone selling a single car trailer
> *


x2 i got ppl lookin for it


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 04:34 PM~13297235
> ****** dont u kno im a dollarmenuaire?
> *


lmao..aint nothing wrong with that shit...them double cheeseburgers cant be denied


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 16 2009, 05:36 PM~13297253
> *anyone selling a single car trailer
> *


I might know a cat with one ..Ill hit him up in the am.(he works all nite)..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 16 2009, 04:27 PM~13296694
> *oh shit. 10,000. hes gonna be there for a while. for those that havent been in county ,.....thats the worst trip ever. What the fuck did he do?????
> *


 :nono: daddy here


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 16 2009, 12:08 PM~13295553
> *yooo theres a funny ass video of bear taking a shit nd P sprayed the bathroom with a fire extinguisher lmfao so all u see is bear takin a shit nd the whole bathroom is full of white smoke everywhere... If ya'll wanna see it hit up P... bear dont let us post it lol.. its fuckin awesome..  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *


DATS FUKED UP YALL PUTTIN POR BEAR OUT THERE LYK DAT :roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

:burn:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

where everyone at?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 16 2009, 12:58 PM~13296049
> *MONTY, make sure you bring that chip today trick !!! you should also bring that DARK SHADOW out...
> *



KEEP WAITING FOR THAT ONE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13297302
> *I might know a cat with one ..Ill hit him up in the am.(he works all nite)..
> *


alright let me know its for a friend of mine


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 16 2009, 03:31 PM~13296726
> *anyone know Harold from chicos hydros number?
> *


i think he gave u the wrong num cuhz my car jst back frm harolds shop and this is the num i got..305 967-0756


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 05:41 PM~13298320
> *i think he gave u the wrong num cuhz my car jst back frm harolds shop and this is the num i got..305 967-0756
> *


thats his cell.. and he dont have a reason to give the wrong number. he dont hide from ppl.like other ppl i know


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 06:48 PM~13298374
> *thats his cell.. and he dont have a reason to give the wrong number. he dont hide from ppl.like other ppl i know
> *


nah man i thought the guy that gave you his number on l.i.l had the wrong number


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 16 2009, 07:14 PM~13297545
> *:nono: daddy here
> *



thats wuts up.....


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

I NEED SOME 13S!!!!! LET ME KNOW OF ANYONE WIT A SET FOR SALE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *SWITCHITTER*, Lady2-Face '64, elegance custom ed, ripsta85, greg nice, chevyboy01
*sup homeboy glad u out fool. wat happen? *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, elegance custom ed, Martian,* SWITCHITTER,* ROLLIN Vendetta, Lady2-Face '64, ripsta85, greg nice, chevyboy01


whuts good jose how you doing dawg








whut up vandetta :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2009, 06:48 PM~13298958
> *MISTER ED, elegance custom ed, Martian, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN Vendetta, Lady2-Face '64, ripsta85, greg nice, chevyboy01
> whuts good jose how you doing dawg
> whut up vandetta :biggrin:
> *


sup bro...oye vendetta= tito...lol. shit im bored out my mind


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13298889
> *I NEED SOME 13S!!!!! LET ME KNOW OF ANYONE WIT A SET FOR SALE
> *


my boy had sum 13'z 4 sale let me see if he still got dem ill let you know


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Tru2DaGame, *hwdsfinest, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN Vendetta,* INKSTINCT003 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13299013
> *my boy had sum 13'z 4 sale let me see if he still got dem ill let you know
> *


foshoo let me know


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey bet that up everyone for the support...but i'm out and good, and thanks for the support...and a special thanks to my boys central florida Majestics...and a big thanx to my dawg Luis (my daddy),cynthia,Talk alot,dron,purple, and little elegance.....FOR BONDING A ***** OUT!!...CAUSE WE GOT BAIL MONEY!!!!!.......lol... :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up tito


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 16 2009, 07:03 PM~13299116
> *Hey bet that up everyone for the support...but i'm out and good, and thanks for the support...and a special thanks to my boys central florida Majestics...and a big thanx to my dawg Luis (my daddy),cynthia,Talk alot,dron,purple, and little elegance.....FOR BONDING A ***** OUT!!...CAUSE WE GOT BAIL MONEY!!!!!.......lol... :biggrin:
> *


damn foshoo cuz hope evrything ends up good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pics 25th street ryders


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 08:54 PM~13299013
> *my boy had sum 13'z 4 sale let me see if he still got dem ill let you know
> *


what 13s ***** ? :angry:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

lookin for 2dr 90 door panels pulled my door panel apart ready to rewrap them n found a big fu to me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

need 2dr 90 inside door panels took mine apart n found a problem whoever redid them in my car before i got just threw them to getther


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 08:05 PM~13299133
> *what 13s ***** ?  :angry:
> *


dnt worry not the ones 4 u..sum other ones there


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 09:11 PM~13299198
> *dnt worry not the ones 4 u..sum other ones there
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 08:11 PM~13299206
> *:cheesy:
> *


yoooo waz up wit dem fiting you found em yet??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Mar 16 2009, 06:59 PM~13299066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im glad u good fool. i see u still got a sence of humor..lol


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 09:13 PM~13299241
> *yoooo waz up wit dem fiting you found em yet??
> *


i got you on thursday ill take em


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13299250
> *i got you on thursday ill take em
> *


iight fa sho..ima see if i can make it to erics crib to cut ya ppls hair cuhz a ***** is with out a car


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13299281
> *iight fa sho..ima see if i can make it to erics crib to cut ya ppls hair cuhz a ***** is with out a car
> *


aite. ride in the taco. wussup for sunday ?


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

and if anythin ill ride to the shop.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

ima see if i can get it...idk lets see if eric really gonna do it..ima buy the paint and shit 2 do the firewall 2mm


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

how u getting to the shop?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

the new build up got it last monday and juiced it in 2 days..Big up 2 harold that ****** the man..i know its a 4 door but i like dem lol..










the diff


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 08:23 PM~13299382
> *how u getting to the shop?
> *


my ol girl takin me...ima see if i take the 13'z off the cutty and put stocks on it n drive it around till the other ones done


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 09:25 PM~13299414
> *my ol girl takin me...ima see if i take the 13'z off the cutty and put stocks on it n drive it around till the other ones done
> *


u should do that . :cheesy:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13299430
> *u should do that . :cheesy:
> *


i know i jst hate taken dem off 2 put them on the other car ima see if i jst do that shit 2mm


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13299460
> *i know i jst hate taken dem off 2 put them on the other car ima see if i jst do that shit 2mm
> *


might as well get it over with now ur gonna have to do it anyways.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13299539
> *might as well get it over with now ur gonna have to do it anyways.
> *


yea but i might as well wait 4 ya 2 help me on sunday :biggrin: ..lol yea im do it 2mm pala pinga


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 09:37 PM~13299551
> *yea but i might as well wait 4 ya 2 help me on sunday :biggrin: ..lol yea im do it 2mm pala pinga
> *


 we got enough work to do this weekend fool. no hodas! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Low_Ski_13, 2-Face '64, jit, MAJESTICS-CFL, Lady2-Face '64, Tru2DaGame, BIG L.A, chevyboy01, *hwdsfinest*, GiZmO84, GbodyonD's, *ROLLIN Vendetta*, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, bckbmpr84, *caprice ridah*, *INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 08:38 PM~13299561
> *we got enough work to do this weekend fool. no hodas!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol yuh i know fuck that we gonna be on a lil mission this weekend


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 09:42 PM~13299602
> *lol yuh i know fuck that we gonna be on a lil mission this weekend
> *


yupp :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

ey pumpin pie are we still gonna do that this sunday???


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 09:59 PM~13299802
> *ey pumpKin pie are we still gonna do that this sunday???
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 16 2009, 07:40 PM~13299587
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Low_Ski_13, 2-Face '64, jit, MAJESTICS-CFL, Lady2-Face '64, Tru2DaGame, BIG L.A, chevyboy01, hwdsfinest, GiZmO84, GbodyonD's, ROLLIN Vendetta, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, bckbmpr84, caprice ridah, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


sup mang


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo anyone got some powerballs they wanna sell? i need them bad!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tu eres un gay.....Tru2DaGame


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 10:59 PM~13299802
> *ey pumpin pie are we still gonna do that this sunday???
> *



I don't know, jeff, jeff-reeh, jeff is, unique. 

It depends. If them snook are calling me, then it's a no go. lol


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 16 2009, 10:24 PM~13300031
> *I don't know, jeff, jeff-reeh, jeff is, unique.
> 
> It depends. If them snook are calling me, then it's a no go. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:uh: :uh:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 16 2009, 11:03 PM~13299841
> *sup mang
> *


chillin homie.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 16 2009, 08:28 PM~13300090
> *chillin homie.
> *


yea same...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 16 2009, 09:24 PM~13300031
> *I don't know, jeff, jeff-reeh, jeff is, unique.
> 
> It depends. If them snook are calling me, then it's a no go. lol
> *


lol nah we gotta do it this week perro...nd remember i got a lake in the back yard so ima have a rode n a 6 pack of aquafina for you on sunday


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 10:34 PM~13300166
> *lol nah we gotta do it this week perro...nd remember i got a lake in the back yard so ima have a rod n a 6 pack of aquafina for you on  sunday
> *


lmao!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 16 2009, 09:03 PM~13299116
> *Hey bet that up everyone for the support...but i'm out and good, and thanks for the support...and a special thanks to my boys central florida Majestics...and a big thanx to my dawg Luis (my daddy),cynthia,Talk alot,dron,purple, and little elegance.....FOR BONDING A ***** OUT!!...CAUSE WE GOT BAIL MONEY!!!!!.......lol... :biggrin:
> *


thats what we're here for ho*M*ie


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 16 2009, 11:03 PM~13300551
> *lmao!!!!
> *


the kid has grammar problems


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 11:12 PM~13300667
> *the kid has grammar problems
> *


yea i wasnt just laughing at that i was laughing at the comment to with the 6 pack of aquafina lol


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 16 2009, 11:13 PM~13300690
> *yea i wasnt just laughing at that i was laughing at the comment to with the 6 pack of aquafina lol
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 11:34 PM~13300166
> *lol nah we gotta do it this week perro...nd remember i got a lake in the back yard so ima have a rode n a 6 pack of aquafina for you on  sunday
> *



That'll be gone before I'm done spraying base. :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SWITCHITTER
:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP PIMP


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Mar 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13300667
> *the kid has grammar problems
> *


nah i can spell i jst type so quick that i dnt read the comment be4 i send it


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 16 2009, 10:42 PM~13301022
> *That'll be gone before I'm done spraying base.  :uh:
> *


lmao then ill have a cooler full of aquafina


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 17 2009, 12:01 AM~13301231
> *lmao then ill have a cooler full of coronas
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

SWITCHITTER

:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 16 2009, 09:40 PM~13299587
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Low_Ski_13, 2-Face '64, jit, MAJESTICS-CFL, Lady2-Face '64, Tru2DaGame, BIG L.A, chevyboy01, hwdsfinest, GiZmO84, GbodyonD's, ROLLIN Vendetta, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, bckbmpr84, caprice ridah, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, *ELEGANCECC96*,

Someones Up Early LOL WUDDUP NAGGER


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

ONLY 2 LEFT


I have 2 of these left . Brand new in original boxes. They're selling on the internet for $150.00 to $200.00 I'm selling them for $135.00 each. Local pick-up only.In Miami.PM me if interested. Thanks
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00...activeda8769-20


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wats good miami


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 16 2009, 05:32 PM~13297218
> *i got two brand new chrome 14x7 i trade for two 14x6
> *


bump


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy St. Patricks Day!!!


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

1996 Chevy Tahoe, 350 engine, brand new paint job, C-notched frame, bagged, tucks 22's and sits on the frame, 2 Viair compressors, 15 gallon tank, battery in the back for the compressors, 6 switches (front, back, individuals), roll pan, new lights all around. Asking 5500 firm. Contact Chris at 786-302-4521. Located in Miami, Fl.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

lol look its my tahoe! bahahahaha


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 17 2009, 07:08 AM~13303175
> *Happy St. Patricks Day!!!
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

happy saint patricks day to everyone

Got 2 cars for sale2

2000 mazda millenia, 88k miles, clean title, bad tranny (still runs) car has large dent from driver fender to quarter panel, good to fix up, $750 obo will also part if u need something

1997 Honda Civic LX, auto, 4 door, cold a/c, clean title, runs good, needs some paint it's faded up. $2200 obo,

If interested call me at the number below, if u need pics email me at [email protected]

Cars are located at me Wearhouse 710 W. 28 st. ,Hialeah 33010


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 17 2009, 09:14 AM~13303207
> *1996 Chevy Tahoe, 350 engine, brand new paint job, C-notched frame, bagged, tucks 22's and sits on the frame, 2 Viair compressors, 15 gallon tank, battery in the back for the compressors, 6 switches (front, back, individuals), roll pan, new lights all around. Asking 5500 firm. Contact Chris at 786-302-4521. Located in Miami, Fl.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn.. you still got christmas lights on your place?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SOME OLDSCHOOL SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OG1x7pTDO8


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13304523
> *Damn.. you still got christmas lights on your place?
> *


not my house


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

EVEN OLDER SCHOOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTf43rb-s_g&feature=related


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well i Like that Tahoe..

If someone buys it.. slap some 6's on it.. and i'll try to get it in Truckin Magazine..

assuming the interior is clean.. looks good from the outside


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 10:36 AM~13304769
> *Well i Like that Tahoe..
> 
> If someone buys it.. slap some 6's on it.. and i'll try to get it in Truckin Magazine..
> ...


INTERIOR IS PRETTY STOCK UNLESS THE 4 15 IN THE BACK...I HAD ALOT OF WORK IN THE BAK TILL I SOLD IT THEN I RIPPED IT OUT I DOUT DUDE DID ANYTHING AFTER. I GOT TO ADMIT IT DOES LOOK GOOE THOUGH NEVER THOUGHT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE THAT ON 14.. I MIGHT HAVE KEPT IT. I PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO MOTOR AND TRANS JUST GOT TIRED OF DUMPING MONEY INTO IT SO I SOLD IT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well it might look better on 14's.. But as you know.. there is no more market for trucks on wires.. unless we are talking about 40-60's

The color is hot.. very "California-style".. put it probably needs a full interior to be shot.. but should be a great project.. half done

I have an 05 Tahoe.. like to have that paint on mine =D


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 11:04 AM~13305027
> *Well it might look better on 14's.. But as you know.. there is no more market for trucks on wires.. unless we are talking about 40-60's
> 
> The color is hot.. very "California-style".. put it probably needs a full interior to be shot.. but should be a great project.. half done
> ...


ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 16 2009, 11:38 AM~13293785
> *they prolly jus gave him a hard time and tried to show him a "lesson." any of the majestics go to see wuzza with him?
> *




my ni99a is out already and yes we did do somthing about it i just wish who ever was with him could of contacted us when it happend not find out 15 hours later

he knows who his real friends are


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 16 2009, 10:03 PM~13299116
> *Hey bet that up everyone for the support...but i'm out and good, and thanks for the support...and a special thanks to my boys central florida Majestics...and a big thanx to my dawg Luis (my daddy),cynthia,Talk alot,dron,purple, and little elegance.....FOR BONDING A ***** OUT!!...CAUSE WE GOT BAIL MONEY!!!!!.......lol... :biggrin:
> *



your welcome little ni99a stop shooting at the beach told you about that shit :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13304523
> *Damn.. you still got christmas lights on your place?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO PEALING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yo wuts up im looking for a chevy 350 engine !! eny body knows please pm me ... thank in advance !


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Mar 17 2009, 02:39 PM~13305334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT see yal foolz at the club TONITE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 17 2009, 01:00 PM~13305942
> *TTT see yal foolz at the club TONITE :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

A FEW VIDS FROM DAYTONA


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 17 2009, 04:02 PM~13305960
> *SUP HOMIE?
> *


chillin bro, here stuck at work. :angry: ready to get out otta here


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 17 2009, 02:33 PM~13306902
> *chillin bro, here stuck at work.  :angry:  ready to get out otta here
> *


I WISH I COULD SAY THE SAME HARD TO FIND WORK RIGHT NOW!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 17 2009, 01:22 PM~13305665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im usually a whiz with words and writing;but looking at this, it's hard to find the correct vocabulary to even begin to describe how incredibly disturbing, yet hilarious this is.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Mar 17 2009, 12:39 PM~13305334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 17 2009, 06:11 PM~13307255
> *Im usually a whiz with words and writing;but looking at this, it's hard to find the correct vocabulary to even begin to describe how incredibly disturbing, yet hilarious this is.
> *


grandma needs love too


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

anybody have any 14s they wanna sell


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 17 2009, 10:14 AM~13303207
> *1996 Chevy Tahoe, 350 engine, brand new paint job, C-notched frame, bagged, tucks 22's and sits on the frame, 2 Viair compressors, 15 gallon tank, battery in the back for the compressors, 6 switches (front, back, individuals), roll pan, new lights all around. Asking 5500 firm. Contact Chris at 786-302-4521. Located in Miami, Fl.
> 
> 
> ...


most likely going to be on the 22's. pictures are before body work and paint.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 16 2009, 05:32 PM~13297218
> *i got two brand new chrome 14x7 i trade for two 14x6
> *


anybody


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *2DAYWASAGOODDAY*, caprice ridah
sup homez :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 17 2009, 05:32 PM~13307454
> *most likely going to be on the 22's. pictures are before body work and paint.
> 
> 
> ...



Homie.. How long have those Christmas lights been up?
You got Christmas Year-round over there? =D


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO PEALING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *CADILLAC D*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
yooooooooo


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 08:45 PM~13309145
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CADILLAC D, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> yooooooooo
> *



WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 17 2009, 09:46 PM~13309158
> *WUZUP DAWG  :biggrin:
> *


just vibeing homie....IM praying that I can get my rear setup put in this weekend.....Im board out of my mind....me & wifey going to take pic's at the mall tommor thaw :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yo wuts up im looking for a chevy 350 engine !! eny body knows please pm me ... thank in advance !


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i got a chevy 305 complete 63,000 miles on it for sale if you cant find a 350 im only asking one fifty for it ill throw in a turbo 350 tranny for another fifty bucks motor cam out a 90 box chevy old lady drivin


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2008, 08:52 AM~10353442
> *A lil memory for yesterday
> PROPS TO ALL THE RYDERS WHO CAME THROUGH....
> HOPE TO DO THIS AGAIN SOMETIME
> ...


  HERE SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR,2009 MIAMI CRUISE COMING IF YALL BOYS WANA MAKE THIS HAPPEN N BETTER ,LIKE WHERE TO MEET UP AT N WERE TO FINSH THIS CRUISE LET US KNOW OR PM


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13309744
> * HERE SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR,2009 MIAMI CRUISE COMING IF YALL BOYS WANA MAKE THIS HAPPEN N BETTER ,LIKE WHERE TO MEET UP AT N WERE TO FINSH THIS CRUISE LET US KNOW OR PM
> *


*JUST MY LIL INPUT......I THINK WE ALL SHOULD MEET UP AT REDS BECUASE THATS A PLACE THAT EVERYONE KNOWS HOW TO GET THERE IN ALL*


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13309620
> *i got a chevy 305 complete 63,000 miles on it for sale if you cant find a 350 im only asking one fifty for it ill throw in a turbo 350 tranny for another fifty bucks  motor cam out a 90 box chevy old lady drivin
> *



o0o ok str8 do u have n e pic of it or can you send n e cuz the motor is for one of my homeboys i jus called him up n he told me to see if u have n e picks that if n e thing h will go n cop it from u tomorrow


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

ANYBODY SELLIN SUM 24s OR WANTS 2 TRADE 4 SUM 22s???


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 17 2009, 09:55 PM~13309984
> *JUST MY LIL INPUT......I THINK WE ALL SHOULD MEET UP AT REDS BECUASE THATS A PLACE THAT EVERYONE KNOWS HOW TO GET THERE IN ALL
> *


  YEA RITE NOW SO FAR MOST PEOPLE WOULD LIKE TO MEET THERE ,RITE IN IN THE MIDDLE FOR THE RYDERS FROM THE NORTN N SOUTH TO MEET SOMETIME AT THE END OF APRIL ,ANYBODY ELSE HAVE ANY MORE IDEAS? THIS IS FOR ALL THE RYDERS LOWRIDERS ,BIG RIMS


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

:wave: i have a 4 pack of pioneer 12s for sale pm me :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO PEALING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 17 2009, 11:02 PM~13310076
> * YEA RITE NOW SO FAR MOST PEOPLE WOULD LIKE  TO MEET THERE ,RITE IN IN THE MIDDLE FOR THE RYDERS FROM THE NORTN N SOUTH TO MEET SOMETIME AT THE END OF APRIL ,ANYBODY ELSE HAVE ANY MORE IDEAS? THIS IS FOR ALL THE RYDERS LOWRIDERS ,BIG RIMS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 17 2009, 08:29 PM~13308427
> *Homie.. How long have those Christmas lights been up?
> You got Christmas Year-round over there? =D
> *


no offense, buy my boy is selling his truck, not Christmas lights.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 17 2009, 10:14 AM~13303207
> *1996 Chevy Tahoe, 350 engine, brand new paint job, C-notched frame, bagged, tucks 22's and sits on the frame, 2 Viair compressors, 15 gallon tank, battery in the back for the compressors, 6 switches (front, back, individuals), roll pan, new lights all around. Asking 5500 firm. Contact Chris at 786-302-4521. Located in Miami, Fl.
> 
> 
> ...


and this isn't the tahoe that has/had the fish tank in the dash.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13310422
> *no offense, buy my boy is selling his truck, not Christmas lights.
> *



.. I understand your selling the truck..

Just making an observation..

But if the Christmas lights go on sale.. let me know :uh:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

ROLLIN Vendetta,
yo fool you dont sleep lol
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 17 2009, 08:37 PM~13310463
> *and this isn't the tahoe that has/had the fish tank in the dash.
> *


dude everyone know that tahoe.. i built her. its a carb 350 with a700 r4 a 12 gal 8 port with 2 viair 450. dash is paint have blue. it has a brown center console that i got from a junk yard switches on the roof aircraft style. look good at the back glass it sed your girl likes wen i go down


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 16 2009, 08:25 PM~13299414
> *my ol girl takin me...ima see if i take the 13'z off the cutty and put stocks on it n drive it around till the other ones done
> *


got 13 x7 rev front 13x6 rev for the rear light blue spokes 
zettie spinner and atp new tires bfgoodrish 350 .oo for every thing
786-380-6468


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram+Mar 17 2009, 11:37 PM~13310463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one with the fish tank had the escalade front with the caddi lights in the rear...and a different shade of blue ...that truck was the shit....baddest tahoe down here for a while


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

good morning to everyone n e one here wit a chevy caddy or n e type 350 pm me need one asap thanx


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 17 2009, 08:02 PM~13310076
> * YEA RITE NOW SO FAR MOST PEOPLE WOULD LIKE  TO MEET THERE ,RITE IN IN THE MIDDLE FOR THE RYDERS FROM THE NORTN N SOUTH TO MEET SOMETIME AT THE END OF APRIL ,ANYBODY ELSE HAVE ANY MORE IDEAS? THIS IS FOR ALL THE RYDERS LOWRIDERS ,BIG RIMS
> *


i say tropical park again bigger parking lot for averyone to chill like last year while everyone else gets there you know not everyone is going to get there at the same time tha just my opinion and i am sure is going to be good like last years :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Mar 17 2009, 07:57 PM~13310016
> *ANYBODY SELLIN SUM 24s OR WANTS 2 TRADE 4 SUM 22s???
> *


selling my 24s with 25 series skinnies for 2000 want to trade for some 3 piece 22s :biggrin: let me know


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

for sale 180.00


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 18 2009, 08:01 AM~13314019
> *for sale 180.00
> 
> 
> ...


dam fool y u do that to me?


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Mar 18 2009, 07:40 AM~13313372
> *i say tropical park again bigger parking lot for averyone to chill  like last year while  everyone else gets there you know not everyone is going to get there at the same time tha just my opinion  and i am sure is going to be good like last years :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


TROPICAL PARK NEAR THE PALMETTO,SOUNDS PERFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 18 2009, 08:17 AM~13314145
> *TROPICAL PARK NEAR THE PALMETTO,SOUNDS PERFECT :thumbsup:
> *


 i think red's is a great idea at a car shop.posted up in westchester full of lowriders will just attract police and shit


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 10:26 AM~13314228
> *i think red's is a great idea at a car shop.posted up in westchester full of lowriders will just attract police and shit
> *


WELL LAST YEAR WAS NO HEAT WE POST IT UP RITE IN FRONT OF THE PARK FOR ABOUT AN HOUR A FEW COPS CAME BY CHECKED IT OUT N DIDNT SAY NUTTIN,


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 18 2009, 08:30 AM~13314266
> *WELL LAST YEAR WAS NO HEAT WE POST IT UP RITE IN FRONT OF THE PARK FOR ABOUT AN HOUR A FEW COPS CAME BY CHECKED IT OUT N DIDNT SAY NUTTIN,
> *


<--- not cop friendly. i guess u could make it different this yr and so no1 says that its the same as last yr


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, lowridermovement,* ROLLIN Vendetta*, IIMPALAA, Lady2-Face '64


oye bro you dont check your own build topic.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 10:33 AM~13314287
> *<--- not cop friendly. i guess u could make it different this yr and so no1 says that its the same as last yr
> *


  YOU HAVE GOOD POINT THERE REDS MITE END UP BEING THE SPOT N THIS AINT NO HANGOUT THIS FOR ALL US TO CRUISE TRU THE STREET THAT SUNDAY NOT CLEAR ON THE DATE YET MITE BE AFTER THE WEEK AFTER THAT CAR SHOW APRIL 26????


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

After the HARD ROCK sounds great to me :thumbsup: HOPE YOU GUYS ARE READY TO ENJOY PLENTY OF DRINKS AND THE VIEWS AT HOOTERS where i believe EVERYONE will be at  :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 18 2009, 08:38 AM~13314316
> *MISTER ED, lowridermovement, ROLLIN Vendetta, IIMPALAA, Lady2-Face '64
> oye bro you dont check your own build topic....  :biggrin:
> *


man ive been on another world ... let me check


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 18 2009, 08:40 AM~13314334
> * YOU HAVE GOOD POINT THERE REDS MITE END UP BEING THE SPOT N THIS AINT NO HANGOUT THIS FOR ALL US TO CRUISE TRU THE STREET THAT SUNDAY  NOT CLEAR ON THE DATE YET MITE BE AFTER THE WEEK AFTER THAT CAR SHOW APRIL 26????
> *


im down for the ride


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *MISTER ED*, tukin24s
*******...lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

lol u had to go there huh? yea that was in fort myers last weekend on the way to daytona!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, greg nice, *DANNY305, bBblue88olds, iceman42776*

HOW YA BOYS DOING :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit slow


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: str8lows, ROLLIN Vendetta, *Bowtie South*, WhitePapi2006, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, ripsta85, Lowridergame305, AM Express
:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HEY EVERYONE!!!
DONT GO TO WALMART TODAY NOR FOR THE NEXT COUPLE DAYZ!
THERES SOPPOUSED TO BE A GANG INICIATION WHERE THEY GOTTA KILL 3 WOMEN AND 3 BOYS!!! WATCH THE NEWS!
THERES MAD COPS AT THE WALMARTS. SO JUST PASS THIS ON TO ALL UR LOVED ONES....... MOMS, SISTERS,BROTHERS, ETC....
BE SAFE MIAMI!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 01:11 PM~13315107
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: str8lows, ROLLIN Vendetta, Bowtie South, WhitePapi2006, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ripsta85, Lowridergame305, AM Express
> :wave:
> *


WUT IT DO??
ALL SWAGGED OUT! LOL.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Mar 18 2009, 10:12 AM~13315122
> *HEY EVERYONE!!!
> DONT GO TO WALMART TODAY NOR FOR THE NEXT COUPLE DAYZ!
> THERES SOPPOUSED TO BE A GANG INICIATION WHERE THEY GOTTA KILL 3 WOMEN AND 3 BOYS!!! WATCH THE NEWS!
> ...


wtf is that about?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 01:14 PM~13315137
> *wtf is that about?
> *


WUT U MEAN??? U CANT READ??? U HAVENT SEEN DA NEWS? JUST READ IT AGAIN TITO.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Mar 18 2009, 10:17 AM~13315164
> *WUT U MEAN??? U CANT READ???  U HAVENT SEEN DA NEWS? JUST READ IT AGAIN TITO.
> *


take a chill pill there.. i meant wat is this world coming too


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 01:19 PM~13315187
> *take a chill pill there.. i meant wat is this world coming too
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WE KNOW WE KNOW,..... U TYPE TOO DAM FAST!
LOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Mar 18 2009, 01:12 PM~13315122
> *HEY EVERYONE!!!
> DONT GO TO WALMART TODAY NOR FOR THE NEXT COUPLE DAYZ!
> THERES SOPPOUSED TO BE A GANG INICIATION WHERE THEY GOTTA KILL 3 WOMEN AND 3 BOYS!!! WATCH THE NEWS!
> ...


 :uh: ESTA LOCA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Mar 18 2009, 10:12 AM~13315122
> *HEY EVERYONE!!!
> DONT GO TO WALMART TODAY NOR FOR THE NEXT COUPLE DAYZ!
> THERES SOPPOUSED TO BE A GANG INICIATION WHERE THEY GOTTA KILL 3 WOMEN AND 3 BOYS!!! WATCH THE NEWS!
> ...


oye suelta la yerba que hay poca i somo mucho.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elitecustoms (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 18 2009, 08:01 AM~13314019
> *for sale 180.00
> 
> 
> ...


Would you let it go for 160.00? If so, I will go and get it today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up miami


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 18 2009, 01:42 PM~13315396
> *oye suelta la yerba que hay poca i somo mucho.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FOR REAL LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: FatboyR&T


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FatboyR&T, ROLLIN Vendetta, *INKSTINCT003*, huesone, SCRAPN93, IN YA MOUF, chevyboy01
que vuelta brode!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Checkout "BIGTIME" THE GUY WITH TATS WHITE SHORTS 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KFoWXZUhbGM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KFoWXZUhbGM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this ***** got layed out nasty...lol


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

wow go to walmart and kill women and kids wtf happen to the game killin another gang menber is one thing thats how that game is played its sad but true but women and kids for no reason fuckin youngsta's got it twisted


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

whts good :biggrin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

i love cock


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey You guys ready for Daytona photos?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 12:52 PM~13316450
> *Hey You guys ready for Daytona photos?
> *


thanks for the emails phil :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ah.. you must be on my list.. Then you probably dont care if i post them in here lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Spring Break Nationals.

Daytona Beach 

I know there are no lowriders.. but photos are better than arguing and stupid yellow waving faces =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 12:52 PM~13316450
> *Hey You guys ready for Daytona photos?
> *


thanks for the emails your right the girls made the show now i wish i would have gone :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 11:46 AM~13315935
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: FatboyR&T, ROLLIN Vendetta, INKSTINCT003, huesone, SCRAPN93, IN YA MOUF, chevyboy01
> que vuelta brode!
> *


DAMN ***** YOU ON THIS BITCH ALL DAY. YOU MUST BE BORED ASS FUCK :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 18 2009, 01:12 PM~13316610
> *DAMN ***** YOU ON THIS BITCH ALL DAY. YOU MUST BE BORED ASS FUCK :0
> *


u have no fuking idea!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The First Bikini Contest..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shot this broad for Watson.. But shes too skinny for him =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

some of the nastiest skin ive ever seen


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bikini Contest Number Two


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

MOre


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 04:33 PM~13316778
> *Shot this broad for Watson.. But shes too skinny for him =D
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Ill hit that


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Day Two


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 04:56 PM~13316936
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More











Some More For Watson:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

anymore of that truck? i remeber seeing it on a video and thinking he was the dumbest person alive


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13316984
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


hellllll ya man....im feeling the one in the blue shorts


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bikini Contest Third And Final One


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys..,

Sorry to Thread Hijack..

Enjoy

Phil


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi7UUJ6cwLQ


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icr0eW1fRSs


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 83delta88, Evelitog, iceman42776, *INKSTINCT003*, bung, *ROLLIN Vendetta*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Bowtie South*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC4dURfuIXM


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 18 2009, 02:16 PM~13317142
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 83delta88, Evelitog, iceman42776, INKSTINCT003, bung, ROLLIN Vendetta, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Bowtie South
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up homeboy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 05:20 PM~13317176
> *wat up homeboy
> *


CHILLING MAN....IM BOARD I TOLD MYSLEF I WASENT GOING TO THE HANGOUT FOR A LIL MINTE INTO THE REAR WAS DONE BUT SHIT IM BEEN IN THIS HOUSE ALL DAY SO I MIGHT RIDE DOWN THERE IF IT DONT RAIN LATER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*ROLLIN Vendetta*
I SEE U GOT A LIL MOCKUP FOR THE PUMPS!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 18 2009, 11:01 AM~13314019
> *for sale 180.00
> 
> 
> ...


ur inbox is full


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 18 2009, 03:11 PM~13317606
> *ROLLIN Vendetta
> I SEE U GOT A LIL MOCKUP FOR THE PUMPS!!!!!!!
> *


yea mang u know..little work here and there get it done lil by lil. 

i thought of going tonight but i dont think i would go. but same im bored out my mind


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *M.Fuentes*, *iceman42776*, AFRO JIMMY, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003
:wave:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 04:34 PM~13317806
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, M.Fuentes, iceman42776, AFRO JIMMY, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *



yo!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 06:31 PM~13317778
> *yea mang u know..little work here and there get it done lil by lil.
> 
> i thought of going tonight but i dont think i would go. but same im bored out my mind
> *


SAMN HERE LIL BY LIL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 18 2009, 03:41 PM~13317861
> *yo!
> *


que bola asere


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 04:42 PM~13317869
> *que bola asere
> *



working....same shit errday...was thinking about going to that hangout or w.e. but this rain be shitting on that plan


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: M.Fuentes, CALVIN, AFRO JIMMY, 06hemiram, *2DAYWASAGOODDAY*, 93brougham

oye come pinga!!! did u see that car i told you about??

imma go by ur crib tonight to drop off that thing for you


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

fuk it i was bored today


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 18 2009, 03:51 PM~13317931
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: M.Fuentes, CALVIN, AFRO JIMMY, 06hemiram, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, 93brougham
> 
> ...


cojone totally covert there buddy...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 18 2009, 03:52 PM~13317943
> *fuk it i was bored today
> 
> 
> ...


looks better


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 04:52 PM~13317944
> *cojone totally covert there buddy...lol
> *



i was a ninja in my past life


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 05:53 PM~13317951
> *looks better
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 18 2009, 03:54 PM~13317960
> *i was a ninja in my past life
> *


i see this so was i... a few past past past life ago....lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 03:57 PM~13317990
> *i see this so was i... a few past past past life ago....lol
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 18 2009, 04:06 PM~13318065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahaha u got jokes huh?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 03:26 PM~13316722
> *More
> 
> 
> ...



damn i forgot you took that pic.....

big ups phil :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Freddy..

Nice seeing you there..

Remember.. that orange Impala could make COVER.. if you slap some orange spokes on it =D


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 18 2009, 06:25 PM~13318207
> *Thanks Freddy..
> 
> Nice seeing you there..
> ...


NAH IM COOL.... WE DONE WITH ALL THAT LOWRIDER STUFF, WE JUST DO IT FOR FUN NOW.. 

ILL GIVE YOU THE MONTE "PROBLEM SOLVER" IF YOU WANT IT ..... THERES ALWAYS 2010 :biggrin: :biggrin: NEVER KNOW I MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING IN THE WORKS.. YOU GOT FIRST..

GOTTA SEE IF THESE BOYS STEP THERE GAME UP AND BRING OUT SOME CARS THAT WILL GIVE ME SOME MOTIVATION


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 18 2009, 07:35 PM~13318292
> *NAH IM COOL.... WE DONE WITH ALL THAT LOWRIDER STUFF, WE JUST DO IT FOR FUN NOW..
> 
> ILL GIVE YOU THE MONTE "PROBLEM SOLVER" IF YOU WANT IT ..... THERES ALWAYS 2010  :biggrin:  :biggrin: NEVER KNOW I MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING IN THE WORKS.. YOU GOT FIRST..
> ...


IM TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Mar 18 2009, 12:45 PM~13316407
> *i love cock
> *



ehhh pero y esta mariconeria??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 18 2009, 04:38 PM~13318314
> *IM TRYING  :biggrin:
> *


blah blah blah


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 07:43 PM~13318357
> *blah blah blah
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 18 2009, 04:47 PM~13318407
> *
> *


lol wen i win the lotto im going to have freddy finish my fleethood


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 18 2009, 06:38 PM~13318314
> *IM TRYING  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.... 
THAT JAMIE FOXX VIDEO "BLAME IT" IS WHAT I CALL MOTIVATION 

HE MADE ALL THESE ****** STEP THERE GAME UP WITH THAT VIDEO..
***** GOT RON HOWARD IN HIS VIDEO "NOW THATS BIG"


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 06:49 PM~13318427
> *lol wen i win the lotto im going to have freddy finish my fleethood
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DONT TRIP, YOU DONT NEED TO WIN THE LOTTO.....

WE CAN JUST WORK ON IT TILL IT GETS DONE......
SLOWLY BUT SURELY IT WILL GET DONE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 18 2009, 04:52 PM~13318448
> *LOL....
> THAT JAMIE FOXX VIDEO "BLAME IT" IS WHAT I CALL MOTIVATION
> 
> ...


i seen that vid just now.. didnt see wat is motivation. break it down for me


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 05:49 PM~13318427
> *lol wen i win the lotto im going to have freddy finish my fleethood
> *


HA!! if i win the lotto...i wont see any of you ****** again....ill be on some island that I bought from some 3rd world governement, flying in new top 10 models every other weekend


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 18 2009, 04:55 PM~13318479
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DONT TRIP, YOU DONT NEED TO WIN THE LOTTO.....
> 
> WE CAN JUST WORK ON IT TILL IT GETS DONE......
> ...


shit freddy i cant afford u mang!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13318529
> *HA!! if i win the lotto...i wont see any of you ****** again....ill be on some island that I bought from some 3rd world governement, flying in new top 10 models every other weekend
> *


***** wat kind of money u plan on winning?


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 18 2009, 07:00 PM~13318529
> *HA!! if i win the lotto...i wont see any of you ****** again....ill be on some island that I bought from some 3rd world governement, flying in new top 10 models every other weekend
> *


SHIT, I DO THAT NOW,AND I AINT EVEN WIN THE LOTTO YET.....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 18 2009, 05:02 PM~13318554
> *SHIT, I DO THAT NOW,AND I AINT EVEN WIN THE LOTTO YET.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 06:02 PM~13318548
> ****** wat kind of money u plan on winning?
> *


POWERBALL!!!! hahaha

u know that 1 USD is worth 333,000,000,000 Zimbabwe dollars??

some 3rd world governement got to be selling something lol


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 18 2009, 06:02 PM~13318554
> *SHIT, I DO THAT NOW,AND I AINT EVEN WIN THE LOTTO YET.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



why are we on layitlow then?? i'll meet you at the airport in 30 minutes...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes+Mar 18 2009, 05:04 PM~13318575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool keep dreaming u forget cuban in miami dont win the lotto!
ablando como los locos. im on the grind 2morrow for work. i should harras freddy for work


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 07:02 PM~13318558
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


NAH IM BULLSHITTING WIT YALL I DONT OWN NO FUCKING ISLAND..
BUT I CANT FRONT.... I DO HAVE MORE THAN 10 TOP MODELS ON DECK 24/7....

SOMEBODY BETTER ASK ABOUT HOW THE KID DOES IT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 18 2009, 05:07 PM~13318605
> *NAH IM BULLSHITTING WIT YALL I DONT OWN NO FUCKING ISLAND..
> BUT I CANT FRONT.... I DO HAVE MORE THAN 10 TOP MODELS ON DECK 24/7....
> 
> ...


shit fool im going to have to change friends


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

who comming out?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DRòN, Miami305Rida, DANNY305 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 18 2009, 03:52 PM~13317943
> *fuk it i was bored today
> 
> 
> ...


YO! bro i got a set up for you :biggrin: hit me up if interested
btw wagon looks good


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 18 2009, 09:20 PM~13319284
> *DRòN, Miami305Rida, DANNY305 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Mar 17 2009, 12:39 PM~13305334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 18 2009, 07:20 PM~13319284
> *DRòN, Miami305Rida, DANNY305 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: wu sup homie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

<span style='color:blue'>NEED ANY INFO PM ME [/b]


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Mar 17 2009, 01:39 PM~13305334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

here ya'll go foe all you haters, hatin on o-dogg have fun with this picture :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanxs to mike z for the picture hommie


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

here ya'll go foe all you haters, hatin on o-dogg have fun with this picture :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanxs to mike z 
for the picture hommie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 AM~13314019
> *for sale 180.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

i c u double!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Mar 18 2009, 08:09 PM~13320421
> *i c u double!!
> *


damn long time no see i'm going to have to take a ride down south and hang out with ya'll goons soon .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

YEAH WE ALL KNOW YOU LIKE IT IN THE MOUTH


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i gotta give it to you phill that is alot of work everytime you do a full coverage on an event than you have to download , edit , copy n paste all the pics or however you do it . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 18 2009, 07:05 PM~13319712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 18 2009, 11:01 AM~13314019


clear ur pm


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Mar 18 2009, 09:44 PM~13321683
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like it pooky...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 18 2009, 09:53 PM~13321804
> *i like it pooky...
> *


THANK U


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :twak:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

REALDEAL 90 LS WITH OG LEATHER! RUNS AND DRIVES GOOD...1,500..FIRM..


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*caprice ridah* keep the wagon on the 14's dowg


Heres's some motivation


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 19 2009, 12:46 AM~13322452
> *caprice ridah keep the wagon on the 14's dowg
> Heres's some motivation
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Mar 18 2009, 08:26 PM~13319332
> *YO! bro i got a set up for you  :biggrin:  hit me up if interested
> btw wagon looks good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13322452
> *caprice ridah keep the wagon on the 14's dowg
> Heres's some motivation
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 18 2009, 08:01 AM~13314019
> *for sale 180.00
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me if you'll ship it..!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 18 2009, 11:46 PM~13322452
> *caprice ridah keep the wagon on the 14's dowg
> Heres's some motivation
> 
> ...


THAT HOUSE LOOKS FAMILIAR! I WONDER IF IT IS? :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

22s FOR SALE Brand New Tires Black Sevas S10 $850
















Pm me for more info


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

They have Chevy bolt pattern


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: LARGE :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 19 2009, 06:13 AM~13323857
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: LARGE :wave:
> *


WUS GOOD LARGE :wave:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:wave: Whats good peoples ??? THIS RAIN SUCKS, hope it stops this week so we can hit the streets this weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 19 2009, 02:04 AM~13322628
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 19 2009, 06:12 AM~13323853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 






good morning peepz!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *Low_Ski_13*, 06hemiram
what up fool


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 19 2009, 01:46 AM~13322452
> *caprice ridah keep the wagon on the 14's dowg
> Heres's some motivation
> 
> ...



i like that.. shit if i keep havin kids im have to scoop one up... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 19 2009, 10:08 AM~13324060
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Low_Ski_13, 06hemiram
> what up fool
> *



chillin bro...you off today?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 19 2009, 10:11 AM~13324068
> *chillin bro...you off today?
> *


naw I start at 11


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 19 2009, 10:19 AM~13324097
> *naw I start at 11
> *


o ight...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 19 2009, 10:20 AM~13324102
> *o ight...
> *


why whats up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

naw i was gonna say lets ride..i aint got to be at work till 5...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 19 2009, 10:24 AM~13324139
> *naw i was gonna say lets ride..i aint got to be at work till 5...
> *


oh iight than.....man I tryd calling black magic for the pass 3 dayz they dont pickup for shit dogw.....shit geting me hot im trying to get tham ball joint extension's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im out big dowg


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 19 2009, 10:29 AM~13324171
> *oh iight than.....man I tryd calling black magic for the pass 3 dayz they dont pickup for shit dogw.....shit geting me hot im trying to get tham ball joint extension's
> *



just let me know when you wanna do that..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003

:wave:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

n e one interested in a NOS kit pm me it hase jets for 50 or 75 its a wet kit never finished the install n now i wanna sell come with brakets bottle lines everything u need to install and more


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

n e one knowere i can get a 350 good n cheap were can i look


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 19 2009, 07:23 AM~13324137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam who owns that sexy ass fleetwood?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *Chulow*, majikmike0118
wat up homie?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 19 2009, 11:25 AM~13324532
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, Chulow, majikmike0118
> wat up homie?
> *


chillin at home :biggrin: looking for some parts for the caddy, some parts are really hard to find

:angry:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 19 2009, 07:54 AM~13324292
> *INKSTINCT003
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 19 2009, 10:33 AM~13324606
> *chillin at home  :biggrin: looking for some parts for the caddy, some parts are really hard to find
> 
> :angry:
> *


what parts


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

im looking for a caddy motor yall know n e thing


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

<span style='color:blue'>NEED ANY INFO PM ME [/b]


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Whats good ppl?? Just wanted to say hiii to everyone nd hope ya'll have a great day :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i have 87 cutlass front for sale pm me


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 19 2009, 12:12 PM~13324943
> *what parts
> *


 and fender and quarter panel trims. the thin one on top


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Billetproof Florida: March 21, 2009
Billetproof is back in Florida for the 2nd Annual Florida Free for All!! Last year we packed Big Daddy's back yard with over 500 hot rods. Come out this year and see if we can fit a few more on the lawn. We'll have even more live bands, great vendors, and the sickest 64 and prior do-it-yourself traditional rods, kustoms and motorcycles on the planet. Due to the limited space the only the first 600 vehicles to register get in, so register early! This show WILL sell out.

Billetproof Florida 2009
Big Daddy Don Garlits Drag Racing Museum
13700 SW 16th Ave
Ocala, Florida

* Spectator entrance opens at 9am (Spectators are FREE!!! Buy a Billetproof T-shirt to support the show)
* Pinstripe panel jam
* Live bands playing throughout the day!
* Our famous trophies awarded in many categories! Including Big Daddy's Pick presented by Don Garlits!
* Plus more stuff to be announced...

RULES

* Pre 1964 TRADITIONAL style rods and customs ONLY
* No visible billet anything! Especially wheels!
* No digital gauges
* No IFS on fenderless cars
* No trailered cars
* No mag wheels made after the 60's
* Traditional looking choppers and bobbers ONLY! (no stockers)
* No modern West Coast Choppers, Big Dog, OCC style bikes
* Shovel and ealrier Harley motors, Early 70's abd prior Euro of Japanese customs only (no stockers)



PLEASE remember that this is an event for those of us who build , own traditional style rods and Kustoms. NO billet-clad, digital gauge, pastel graphic, named after a fifties song trailer queens!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo i need a 1/2 inch y block if any one got 1 let me kno


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

lil elegance :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 19 2009, 02:20 PM~13327837
> *lil elegance :wave:
> *


2 many whiteboyz :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

wierd that this topic is dead.  :dunno: :ugh: :around:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 19 2009, 06:12 AM~13323853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

where is everyone at? que bola


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 19 2009, 11:08 PM~13331532
> *where is everyone at? que bola
> *


yoooooooooooo


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

nos kit for sale pm me the kit is good for up to 300hp only have jets for 50 n 75 shot also comes with purge botton and foot switch


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

good morning peeps


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 20 2009, 05:30 AM~13334745
> *good morning peeps
> *


que bola asere!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

que bolon


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 20 2009, 08:34 AM~13334752
> *que bola asere!
> *


yoo did this ***** even touch the car yesterday he told me he was gonna call me but he never did


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 20 2009, 05:54 AM~13334795
> *yoo did this ***** even touch the car yesterday he told me he was gonna call me but he never did
> *


wen i left he told me that he was going to throw it up on the lift


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn this shit has been on the same page 4 awhile already... theres nuthin interesting to talk about?? nuthin interesting to read?? lol..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 20 2009, 06:40 AM~13335011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

trinos a rider :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 20 2009, 09:13 AM~13334887
> *wen i left he told me that he was going to throw it up on the lift
> *


ok dale fo show imma swing threw the shop tonight then


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 09:53 AM~13335072
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


yo ricky were you been fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ricky I told you it was going to come lil by lil.... :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 20 2009, 09:13 AM~13334887
> *wen i left he told me that he was going to throw it up on the lift
> *


yoo nothing with the motor how much did this ***** said for the one that he has i forgot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

so when is the ride out anybody know ???


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

so when is the ride out anybody know ???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Mar 20 2009, 10:51 AM~13335394
> *so when is the ride out anybody know ???
> *


I ant sure but last time I heard they were going to do the ride after the hard rock show


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

[quote= :0 hmmm about month from now last year was a good trun out,i heard this year they tryin push the cruise tru south beach


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > dont no homie...but ya last year was packd this year Im going i missd out on last year's ride


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo wats a good place to go get batteries at?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 20 2009, 08:05 AM~13335491
> *dont no homie...but ya last year was packd this year Im going i missd out on last year's ride
> *


 :thumbsup: u takin your ride to the cruise


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 20 2009, 11:11 AM~13335539
> *yo wats a good place to go get batteries at?
> *


I go to marushin batteries in hollywood


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 20 2009, 08:11 AM~13335539
> *yo wats a good place to go get batteries at?
> *


3321 n.w 79street 305 696-0707 thats were i go


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Mar 20 2009, 11:12 AM~13335549
> *:thumbsup: u takin your ride to the cruise
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 20 2009, 07:51 AM~13335388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would pound it just like dat


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 20 2009, 07:24 AM~13335232
> *ricky I told you it was going to come lil by lil.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look at my ninja :biggrin: 

aye hit me up i have a 4 switch panel 4 u with 4 switches in it if u need one. i might have sum extra things u might need. hit me on the PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

As long as it isnt raining .. I'm going to Towers.. for the first time in forever =D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 12:29 PM~13336209
> *look at my ninja :biggrin:
> 
> aye hit me up i have a 4 switch panel 4 u with 4 switches in it if u need one. i might have sum extra things u might need. hit me on the PM :thumbsup:
> *


thankz homie I have it already


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Wus Good Errybody  :biggrin:
FUCQH8RS, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowridermovement


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 20 2009, 11:14 AM~13337239
> *thankz homie I have it already
> *


i have sum extra short hoses and solenoids i can hook u up with if u need em. lemme know mayne!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 20 2009, 10:57 AM~13337081
> *As long as it isnt raining .. I'm going to Towers.. for the first time in forever =D
> *


PHIL going to TOWERS?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

if anybody has an extra 15 foot number 6 hose that they willing to sell please let me know i need this ASAP.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 20 2009, 08:45 AM~13335881
> *:biggrin: yes sir
> *


 :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 01:50 PM~13337491
> *PHIL going to TOWERS?!?!? :biggrin:
> *



Lol.. Yep.. I'll probably last 15 mins..

And by the way.. i believe "Thank you" is in order from you


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2009, 12:54 PM~13337516
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2009, 01:54 PM~13337516
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



That is disgusting..

How anyone can be proud of that thing on their lap.. is a mystery to me


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 20 2009, 11:55 AM~13337527
> *Lol.. Yep.. I'll probably last 15 mins..
> 
> And by the way.. i believe "Thank you" is in order from you
> *


ur right lol appreciate it


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2009, 11:54 AM~13337516
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


MAAAAAN quit hatin on my dawg :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2009, 12:54 PM~13337516
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


I can say a couple of funny things that come to mind about this pic.

*1. Thats one big mofo.
2. I bet he had to walk it off after she stood up.
3. Shes looks like shes hungry in this pic.
4. Holy shit.
5. I wonder how shed look in a Go Cart.
6. When they have sex, he probably punched her in the neck really hard.
7. When god said let there be light,....he kicked her out the way. For REAL>>
8. Wheres her neck and chin?
9. At the end of the day wether you like or not.....thats one big ass girl
10. DAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNN!*
11. I Bet the chair is really mad. Shes holding on the chair for dear life with her left leg LMAO. 

You have to admit. This fucking pic is very funny. If this pic is of one of you guys in this forum no disrespect to you at all. DAMn :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

No bullshit, who ever builds these chairs should start they're own business!
Either building frames or reinforcing them...Your body would never buckle.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

64 HT For Sale or trade for Imp Vert project...LMK!!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

hangout tonight at Towers....................should be packed again, like last week.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Dont Forget sunday


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy: 

:barf: :barf:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 20 2009, 01:58 PM~13338516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eric u dont got an extra 15 foot number 6 hose layin around u can sell me do u?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 05:00 PM~13338531
> *eric u dont got an extra 15 foot number 6 hose layin around u can sell me do u?
> *



Nope, got rid of the last of my *stuff* about a year ago.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 20 2009, 03:58 PM~13338516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THATS WATSON YOU PHOTO SHOPD THAT SHIT GOOD AS FUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2009, 02:54 PM~13337516
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 20 2009, 04:58 PM~13338516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: I ant even going to get hot becuase u alwayz on some dum shit trying me with these dum pics & shit to be funny but fuck it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo ricky check ur pm


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 20 2009, 11:33 AM~13337354
> *Wus Good Errybody   :biggrin:
> FUCQH8RS, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowridermovement
> *



:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 20 2009, 06:07 PM~13339102
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: I ant even going to get hot becuase u alwayz on some dum shit trying me with these dum pics & shit to be funny but fuck it
> *



lol it's not trying you with dumb pics. I photoshop plenty of shit. People know not to take it to the heart though. It's all fun and games. If i thought you would get pissed, then I wouldn't do it. If you go back about a thousand pages, you would see photoshops of dron, me and several others. lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MISTER ED

its 8:15

damn everybody must be at towers.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 20 2009, 05:15 PM~13340232
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: MISTER ED
> 
> ...


fuk the towers...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good tonight except towers?????


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 20 2009, 05:45 PM~13340456
> *whats good tonight except towers?????
> *



******* where you at lets go hangout


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

all-eyez-onme, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, 93brougham, massacre, MISTER ED, 06hemiram







:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 20 2009, 07:26 PM~13339807
> *lol it's not trying you with dumb pics. I photoshop plenty of shit. People know not to take it to the heart though. It's all fun and games. If i thought you would get pissed, then I wouldn't do it. If you go back about a thousand pages, you would see photoshops of dron, me and several others. lol
> *


Ok big dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 20 2009, 08:38 PM~13340396
> *fuk the towers...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: That bitch was nice 2nite


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Low_Ski_13, *CADILLAC D*, iceman42776, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2


:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 20 2009, 10:24 PM~13341845
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Low_Ski_13, CADILLAC D, iceman42776, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> :wave:
> *



:biggrin: WUZUP


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 20 2009, 11:28 PM~13341878
> *:biggrin: WUZUP
> *



chillin homie, you?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 20 2009, 10:25 PM~13341856
> *CADILLAC D,  HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP WHITE BIZZLE YOU ON CREEP MODE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*WORKING TOP*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 20 2009, 10:29 PM~13341883
> *chillin homie, you?
> *



CHILLEN JUST GOT BACK FROM TOWERS SHIT WAS ALRITE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 20 2009, 10:30 PM~13341900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT WAS A WORKING TOP SHIT DIDNT CLOSE ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chevyboy01, MISTER ED, 305KingCadillac, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *CADILLAC D,* FatboyR&T



answer ur p.m.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 20 2009, 11:30 PM~13341906
> *CHILLEN JUST GOT BACK FROM TOWERS SHIT WAS ALRITE
> *


kool, i didnt finish changin my radiator in time to ride...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 20 2009, 10:34 PM~13341935
> *chevyboy01, MISTER ED, 305KingCadillac, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CADILLAC D, FatboyR&T
> answer ur p.m.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*FatboyR&T*

:wave:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

new shop in town ya...show some love...and wht eva ya need holla


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 20 2009, 08:41 PM~13342020
> *FatboyR&T
> 
> :wave:
> *



wuddup pimpin wht u up to *****


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin homie.. you?


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

chillin man here at da shop just finished liftin a dts for 24s


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 20 2009, 11:24 PM~13341845
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Low_Ski_13, CADILLAC D, iceman42776, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> :wave:
> *


yo


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Mar 20 2009, 11:45 PM~13342059
> *chillin man here at da shop just finished liftin a dts for 24s
> *



str8


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

whts good wit da monte homie and how the lil ones doin


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

kids are good, cant complain...Monte's there...tryn to finish it...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 20 2009, 11:25 PM~13341856
> *CADILLAC D,  HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up mr big M


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 20 2009, 11:32 PM~13341924
> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT WAS A WORKING TOP SHIT DIDNT CLOSE ALL THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: naw it dose work open & close all the way


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 20 2009, 10:59 PM~13342198
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: naw it dose work open & close all the way
> *


ALRITE :biggrin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 20 2009, 08:54 PM~13342164
> *kids are good, cant complain...Monte's there...tryn to finish it...
> *



dats good man when eva u need anything holla at me homie


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Mar 21 2009, 12:08 AM~13342276
> *dats good man when eva u need anything holla at me homie
> *


ight homie... apperciate it...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*COUPE DE BEAR*


whats up homie?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Dont Forget sunday


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 20 2009, 04:15 PM~13338207
> *Dont Forget sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Only cuz its your birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOOD MORNING TO ALL MY LOWRIDER FAM


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *HEAVErollerz90*
Yo how's the caddy comeing along big dowg


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 21 2009, 03:54 AM~13344160
> *:uh: Only cuz its your birthday!  :biggrin:
> *


What they do homie...happy early b-day..i dont think i'll make it out there..ya boys be save and have fun...  :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90 :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

lowbikeon20z...wat up cuz


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice seeing you last night Watson..

Now... Paint that shit =D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 21 2009, 11:04 AM~13344699
> *Nice seeing you last night Watson..
> 
> Now... Paint that shit =D
> *


same here homie....my girl said ur dowg is cute


man I got my paint pickd out & everything but I just got come up with the money but before my b-day IM trying to have it painted


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

one time for 25th street ryders yall stay rolling deep out there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

whats good M-I-A-Y-O :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2009, 08:57 AM~13345005
> *whats good M-I-A-Y-O :biggrin:
> *


wat up yo!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 21 2009, 04:53 AM~13344158
> *Dont Forget sunday
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe that the first time EVER my job wants me here at 12 on sunday is the day u have this shit...facking bullshit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

coming to a street near you lol.... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 21 2009, 10:30 AM~13345611
> *coming to a street near you lol.... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good one cuz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 21 2009, 10:30 AM~13345611
> *coming to a street near you lol.... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




hell na ya tripin....dat shit funna as fuck


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 01:28 PM~13345596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 20 2009, 04:26 PM~13339807
> *lol it's not trying you with dumb pics. I photoshop plenty of shit. People know not to take it to the heart though. It's all fun and games. If i thought you would get pissed, then I wouldn't do it. If you go back about a thousand pages, you would see photoshops of dron, me and several others. lol
> *



eric one of my friends wants to know if u can photoshop a pic for him?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 21 2009, 02:11 PM~13345902
> *nice pic
> *


thankz man.....how's the caddy u got tham partz yet.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Mar 19 2009, 12:07 AM~13321969
> *REALDEAL 90 LS WITH OG LEATHER! RUNS AND DRIVES GOOD...1,500..FIRM..
> 
> 
> ...


 yo you want to trade for a two door box


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Low_Ski_13*
Yo call me dowg you dont pick up for shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

From last night


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 21 2009, 01:24 PM~13346365
> *yo you want to trade for a two door box
> *


ill give u 1500 for that 2dr box


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

FOR SALE 94 FLEETWOOD....GRILL NOT INCLUDED...3500 OBO. 305 316 6776 
EVERYTHING FULLY FUNCTIONAL...AND RUNS GREAT.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pics watz


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Mar 21 2009, 02:40 PM~13346790
> *FOR SALE 94 FLEETWOOD....GRILL NOT INCLUDED...3500 OBO. 305 316 6776
> EVERYTHING FULLY FUNCTIONAL...AND RUNS GREAT.
> 
> ...



would u include it for more $$$?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 21 2009, 08:00 AM~13344683
> *HEAVErollerz90 :wave:
> *


Wuts up white boiah! Can't call nobody nemore ...imma go to the brewskie nite a lil late


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 21 2009, 04:18 PM~13347006
> *Wuts up white boiah! Can't call nobody nemore ...imma go to the brewskie nite a lil late
> *


x2 ill be out there at 10. purp what you taking? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

THIS MEMO IS FOR EVERYBODY THAT KEEPS ASKING ,WHEN IS THE CRUISE??IT WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26 AT 3:30,THE FLYER WILL BE POST IT IN A FEW DAYS,SO ALL THE THEM RYDERS N CAR CAR CLUBS START MAKING PLANS FOR THIS DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2009, 04:50 PM~13346858
> *nice pics watz
> *


Thankz


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 03:21 PM~13346644
> *From last night
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 21 2009, 03:02 PM~13347257
> *NICE PICS...
> *


THEY AIGHHHT :0


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 21 2009, 05:08 PM~13347294
> *THEY AIGHHHT :0
> *


 WHAT UP DRE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 21 2009, 03:11 PM~13347311
> *WHAT  UP DRE
> *


WUZ UP BRO. LOOKS LIKE TOWERS WAS PACKED. NEXT FRIDAY IM GOING FOR SURE. IM GONNA 3 WHEEL ALL THE WAY THERE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 03:21 PM~13346644
> *From last night
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a nice caddy


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 21 2009, 11:30 AM~13345611
> *coming to a street near you lol.... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao hell naw the color raw but them big rims is a no no never will i ride big rims lol


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 12:28 PM~13345596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice you should of told to pull it out so you can get a better pic


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 21 2009, 02:32 PM~13347075
> *x2 ill be out there at 10. purp what you taking? :biggrin:
> *


Haha u know it has to be that new castle!


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Mar 21 2009, 04:40 PM~13346790
> *FOR SALE 94 FLEETWOOD....GRILL NOT INCLUDED...3500 OBO. 305 316 6776
> EVERYTHING FULLY FUNCTIONAL...AND RUNS GREAT.
> 
> ...


Sell me that shelltop....?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 12:28 PM~13345596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0
cheerios ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 21 2009, 06:02 PM~13347257
> *NICE PICS...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 21 2009, 06:08 PM~13347294
> *THEY AIGHHHT :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 21 2009, 07:18 PM~13347700
> *nice you should of told to pull it out so you can get a better pic
> *


I dident wann bug you cuz you was geting tatted up


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BloodBath, chevyboy01,* INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, str8lows*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Just got me a Nikon D90.... im new to photography, so anyone want free photo shoots let me know. I need practice.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

whos hitting up the BBQ at REDS???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 21 2009, 08:56 PM~13348307
> *Just got me a Nikon D90.... im new to photography, so anyone want free photo shoots let me know. I need practice.... :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 21 2009, 09:06 PM~13348370
> *whos hitting up the BBQ at REDS???
> *


WHEN???????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SHIT THERES 3 DIFFRENT EVENS GOING DOWN THAN TOMMOR


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 21 2009, 08:51 PM~13348273
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: BloodBath, chevyboy01, INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, str8lows
> 
> ...




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, greg nice, *Island Stylin'*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, BloodBath, Lady2-Face '64, STR8CLOWNIN LS
Last night you was tunring head's one you pulld in next to that vert monte on 30's....video comeing in a lil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jsIL3k7oew8&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2009, 09:15 PM~13348435
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 21 2009, 06:06 PM~13348370
> *whos hitting up the BBQ at REDS???
> *


  I'LL BE GOING TO THE BBQ AT BOWTIE CONNECTIONS NOT AT REDS :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 21 2009, 07:56 PM~13348307
> *Just got me a Nikon D90.... im new to photography, so anyone want free photo shoots let me know. I need practice.... :biggrin:
> *




what did you pay? i coulda made you a deal on a D200


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90 where you at whiteboy


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

for sale


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 21 2009, 04:36 PM~13347096
> *THIS MEMO IS FOR EVERYBODY THAT KEEPS ASKING ,WHEN IS THE CRUISE??IT WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26 AT 3:30,THE FLYER WILL BE POST IT IN A FEW DAYS,SO ALL THE THEM RYDERS N CAR CAR CLUBS START MAKING PLANS FOR THIS DAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 06:28 PM~13348511
> *jsIL3k7oew8&feature
> *


 watson nice :0 doing the damn thing keep it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 08:48 AM~13344935
> *one time for 25th street ryders yall stay rolling deep out there
> *


rolling all day everyday :biggrin: rain or shine tower has been really coming up watson hope we keep seen more lowriders coming out like friday night shit was packed.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 21 2009, 03:08 PM~13347294
> *THEY AIGHHHT :0
> *


lol where the fuck you been hows the little one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 21 2009, 10:41 PM~13349080
> *watson nice  :0 doing the damn thing keep it up homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thankz homie


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GOODNITE MIAMI!!! 
:420: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 21 2009, 09:30 PM~13348529
> *  I'LL BE GOING TO THE BBQ AT BOWTIE CONNECTIONS NOT AT REDS :biggrin:
> *


 my bad Bowtie South....:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 21 2009, 05:51 PM~13348273
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: BloodBath, chevyboy01, INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, str8lows
> 
> ...


wat poppin cuz


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

who's riding to the bbq from bowties today???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ...oye tremenda nota last night but i wuk up like nothing with no hangover or anything


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Bowtie South*

:wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 22 2009, 09:58 AM~13352178
> *Bowtie South
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*caprice ridah*

:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 22 2009, 10:26 AM~13352291
> *caprice ridah
> 
> :wave:
> *


WATS UP


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13348542
> *what did you pay? i coulda made you a deal on a D200
> *


I paid retail plus a few other things that came with it. Do you have any extra lenses you want to get rid of? preferably VR lenses but im interested in others too. I am looking for a fisheye lens and a 70-300. Let me know.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 22 2009, 07:51 AM~13352164
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ...oye tremenda nota last night but i wuk up like nothing with no hangover or anything
> *



lmao thats becuz u barfed practically everything last nite.. but Rauls party was fun.. especially when he almost wooped that dikes ass lmao.. Raul's too much.. anywho see u soon at the bbq..


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

coming soon !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 22 2009, 07:08 AM~13352057
> *my bad Bowtie South....:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


wrong again its at bowtie connection. large's place


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

bBblue88olds, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*


mar-----icon


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Mar 21 2009, 01:40 PM~13346790
> *FOR SALE 94 FLEETWOOD....GRILL NOT INCLUDED...3500 OBO. 305 316 6776
> EVERYTHING FULLY FUNCTIONAL...AND RUNS GREAT.
> 
> ...


is it juice...


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sup homies


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Mar 21 2009, 07:21 PM~13348922
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


I got a dollar!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 22 2009, 04:36 PM~13354573
> *I got a dollar!
> *


GOOD FOR U IF ANY ONE HAS ANY REALISTIC OFFERS HIT ME UP :uh:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Mar 22 2009, 03:39 PM~13354976
> *GOOD FOR U IF ANY ONE HAS ANY REALISTIC OFFERS HIT ME UP :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Mar 22 2009, 03:39 PM~13354976
> *GOOD FOR U IF ANY ONE HAS ANY REALISTIC OFFERS HIT ME UP :uh:
> *


WOW!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yo large thanks for the food(I dident say thanks becuase some fam things came up so I had to deep) happy birth day to the homie who was at the shop!!!!!!!!! I didient think it was going to have such a nice turn out like the way it was propz to all the car clubs that made it & solo riders...anywazy thankz for food again 











































Ill post the rest of the pics tommor


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *CadillakRidah106*, Low_Ski_13


is that papo?


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 22 2009, 05:40 PM~13355701
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CadillakRidah106, Low_Ski_13
> is that papo?
> *


 que vola dawg ! yeah its me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillakRidah106_@Mar 22 2009, 05:52 PM~13355789
> *que vola dawg ! yeah its me
> *


chilling ***** how ya feeling? shit im tired from yesturday..lol


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

92 Roadmaster
Under 81k miles
Cold A/C
$2500 obo


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 22 2009, 06:03 PM~13355866
> *chilling ***** how ya feeling?  shit im tired from yesturday..lol
> *


 im good dawg i had to wake up at 5 a.m to go to work ! but im used too the not sleeping ....


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Mar 21 2009, 10:21 PM~13348922
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHY


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 08:40 PM~13355699
> *Yo large thanks for the food(I dident say thanks becuase some fam things came up so I had to deep) happy birth day to the homie who was at the shop!!!!!!!!! I didient think it was going to have such a nice turn out like the way it was propz to all the car clubs that made it & solo riders...anywazy thankz for food again
> 
> 
> ...



FOR REAL I GOT THERE LATE AT AROUND 4 BUT HAD A GOOD TIME I SAW THE BIG RED TRUCK BUT IT LEFT FAST I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT ,IT DID A FLY BY LIKE IF IT WAS IN THE MOVIE TOP GUN OH WELL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

The BBQ was pretty str8.. I had fun.. There was some nice cars out there.. nd the food was good too :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 05:40 PM~13355699
> *Ill post the rest of the pics tomorrow
> *


wtf u mean 2morrow? u cant just tease me and leave. ill knock u out for that...lol


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

lowrider corner one stop hialeah garden everything you need paint,hydraulics, systems,tv's call us 954 687 7264


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sparky94_@Mar 22 2009, 10:24 PM~13356461
> *lowrider corner one stop hialeah garden  everything you need paint,hydraulics, systems,tv's call us 954 687 7264
> *



HIALEAH GARDENS WITH A 954 NUMBER :dunno: :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

THE INFORMER, bckbmpr84,* iceman42776*, 94pimplac, Euro2low, hialeah305boyz, sparky94, sweatitsdelta88


OH SHIT LOOK WHO IT IS I SAW MAVRICK AND GOOSE TODAY AT THE BBQ THEY DID A FLY BY IN A RED TRUCK :wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

no pics of the bar b q you guys slackin


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 22 2009, 07:51 PM~13356764
> *no pics of the bar b q you guys slackin
> *


thats watson's job. he being a punk bitch...lol j/k


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

guess ill check back in the am


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

6 Members: hwdsfinest, ROLLIN Vendetta, BIG L.A, BUBBA-D,* caprice ridah,* 06hemiram

alex that wagon looks much better on 14s i hope you gonna keep it that way


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 22 2009, 07:57 PM~13356841
> *6 Members: hwdsfinest, ROLLIN Vendetta, BIG L.A, BUBBA-D, caprice ridah, 06hemiram
> 
> alex that wagon looks much better on 14s i hope you gonna keep it that way
> *


same shit i sed


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 22 2009, 10:54 PM~13356800
> *thats watson's job. he being a punk bitch...lol j/k
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 08:12 PM~13357051
> *:uh:
> *


lol...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> lol...
> how you been fool.....the ride str8 naw


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 08:17 PM~13357110
> *
> lol...
> how you been fool.....the ride str8 naw
> *


na still down


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *viejitos miami*, M.Fuentes, Low_Ski_13, ROLLIN Vendetta, chevyboy01, BUBBA-D
It was str8 meeting & talking to you today homie


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *Martian*, D-BO, Low_Ski_13, iceman42776, *viejitos miami*, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, M.Fuentes, *ROLLIN Vendetta*, chevyboy01

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 22 2009, 11:20 PM~13357144
> *na still down
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 10:26 PM~13357222
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, viejitos miami, M.Fuentes, Low_Ski_13, ROLLIN Vendetta, chevyboy01, BUBBA-D
> It was str8 meeting & talking to you today homie
> *


Good looking out on that thread for the homie, dog! We need to link up next time I'm down because Maurice will be with me!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 22 2009, 11:28 PM~13357249
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Martian, D-BO, Low_Ski_13, iceman42776, viejitos miami, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, M.Fuentes, ROLLIN Vendetta, chevyboy01
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 22 2009, 08:28 PM~13357249
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Martian, D-BO, Low_Ski_13, iceman42776, viejitos miami, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, M.Fuentes, ROLLIN Vendetta, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


yo..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 08:29 PM~13357255
> *DAMN THAT SUCKZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


tell me about it!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

any cruise ins this weekend?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who came to the shop today and showed support, LOWLYFE, MAJESTICS, 25TH ST RIDERS, ELEGANCE, CLASSIC ANGELS, VIEJITOS, STREETS OF GOLD, MYSTICK STYLES, ALL THE SOLO RIDERS, AND ANYONE ELSE I FORGOT PUT YOUR NAME HERE_____________________ - :biggrin: look out for the next hangout which will be bigger and badder :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 22 2009, 11:28 PM~13357249
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Martian, D-BO, Low_Ski_13, iceman42776, viejitos miami, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, M.Fuentes, ROLLIN Vendetta, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Im trying to be like you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 22 2009, 11:29 PM~13357260
> *Good looking out on that thread for the homie, dog! We need to link up next time I'm down because Maurice will be with me!
> *


 :biggrin: Anytime


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watson wats up with dem pics cuz.......big ups to large and the Bowtie Connection boys great bbq great food and a great time we had hope for another one soon.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 22 2009, 11:40 PM~13357382
> *Thanks to everyone who came to the shop today and showed support, LOWLYFE, MAJESTICS, 25TH ST RIDERS, ELEGANCE, CLASSIC ANGELS, VIEJITOS, STREETS OF GOLD, MYSTICK STYLES, ALL THE SOLO RIDERS, AND ANYONE ELSE I FORGOT PUT YOUR NAME HERE_____________________ -  :biggrin:  look out for the next hangout which will be bigger and badder :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Ill be there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 08:48 PM~13357489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like every1 hiding under a tree


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, BloodBath, backbumpercaprice, str8lows, Miami305Rida, miaryder05,* BUICK RYDIN HIGH, COUPE DE BEAR*
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 22 2009, 11:32 PM~13357301
> *tell me about it!
> *


It's just part of the game.....IM have my lil upset's to for some reason one of my wheelz the spoke's are a lil lose but I just got tighin than so it ant that bad


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 08:57 PM~13357600
> *It's just part of the game.....IM have my lil upset's to for some reason one of my wheelz the spoke's are a lil lose but I just got tighin than so it ant that bad
> *


i aint stressin.. all good


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 11:46 PM~13357463
> *YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Im trying to be like you  :biggrin:
> *



shit, im tryna be like you brah.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 22 2009, 09:01 PM~13357649
> *shit, im tryna be like you brah..  :biggrin:
> *


y ya'll trying to be like each other.. be like me :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 22 2009, 11:59 PM~13357630
> *i aint stressin.. all good
> *


One you daily ur shit thingz happin....We on that cail shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 12:03 AM~13357676
> *y ya'll trying to  be like each other.. be like me :biggrin:
> *


you aint clickin yet... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 09:03 PM~13357685
> *One you daily ur shit thingz happin....We on that cail shit  :biggrin:
> *


wat?!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 22 2009, 09:05 PM~13357716
> *you aint clickin yet...  :biggrin:
> *


so u think! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 10:48 PM~13357489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 23 2009, 12:01 AM~13357649
> *shit, im tryna be like you brah..  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 12:06 AM~13357724
> *wat?!!!!
> *


One you daily ur shit thingz happin....We on that cail shit 

translation:

When you daily your shit, things happen...We build them to ride them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 22 2009, 09:09 PM~13357761
> *One you daily ur shit thingz happin....We on that cail shit
> 
> translation:
> ...


:thumbsup: lol thank u.. yep u know it. *im no sunday driver* :wink:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 12:06 AM~13357724
> *wat?!!!!
> *


OMG.....We daily are cars


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 09:11 PM~13357777
> *OMG.....We daily are cars
> *


lol not my fault u cant type...lol j/k


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 12:12 AM~13357794
> *lol not my fault u cant type...lol j/k
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin: chill


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 09:17 PM~13357853
> *:0  :0  :uh:  :biggrin: chill
> *


aye dont make me pimp slap u...lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13357901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sexy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 12:21 AM~13357896
> *aye dont make me pimp slap u...lol
> *


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

M.I.A.M.I. :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Mar 22 2009, 09:23 PM~13357931
> *   M.I.A.M.I.  :worship:
> *



????  wat is that fatboy?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *Lac-of-Respect*, EL PROFESOR!!!, elitecustoms, ROLLIN Vendetta, GoGetta305, sammyboom, Low_Ski_13
WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

```
MIAMI
```


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 12:24 AM~13357936
> *????  wat is that fatboy?
> *


TRYING TO USE THIS SHIT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE IT ***** ! :machinegun:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Mar 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13357982
> *TRYING TO USE THIS SHIT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE IT ***** ! :machinegun:
> *


this shit is all screwed up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This bitch sounds nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!propz to marshin on the bagin as sound system


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

U GOT A BONCHA PUSSY FRIEND . YA SE K VENDISTE TU CARRO Y PROBABLE MENTE BAS A TERMINAR EL K ME ROBASTE TE BOY ADAR UN CONSEJO QUEDATE EN FULL SI SUBES UNA CLASE BAS A PERDER . ASTA LAS VEGAS NO PARO YO NO DREAN COMO ED.Y TU LO SABES . PS NO CONSTRULLA UN HOPPER PORQUE VAN HACABAR CON TIGO, O Y NO PREGUNTES QUE MI CARRO ESTA EN FLORIDA PERO NO EN MIAMI NI TAMPA Y LA PLAQUE QUE ESTA PERDIDA DE OVERRATED YA APARESERA . :biggrin:  SMILE HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 09:51 PM~13358267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice LS..


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 09:51 PM~13358267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 23 2009, 01:47 AM~13358931
> *U GOT A BONCHA PUSSY FRIEND . YA SE K VENDISTE TU CARRO Y PROBABLE MENTE BAS A TERMINAR EL K ME ROBASTE TE BOY ADAR UN CONSEJO QUEDATE EN FULL SI SUBES UNA CLASE BAS A PERDER . ASTA LAS VEGAS NO PARO YO NO  DREAN COMO ED.Y TU LO SABES . PS NO CONSTRULLA UN HOPPER PORQUE VAN HACABAR CON TIGO, O Y NO PREGUNTES QUE MI CARRO ESTA EN FLORIDA PERO NO EN MIAMI NI TAMPA Y LA PLAQUE QUE ESTA PERDIDA DE OVERRATED YA APARESERA . :biggrin:   SMILE HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *



YO "DEE" WHOEVER YOU GOT BEEF WITH NOW, AND I KNOW WHO THIS IS DIRECTED TOO, KEEP MY NAME OUT OF IT, CAUSE ALL YOU KNOW HOW TO DO IS START SH!T ON LAY IT LOW.... YO CUBAN AND CANT EVEN WRITE IN SPANISH... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BY THE WAY GOOD MORNING 

*MIAMI*

:wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Mar 23 2009, 02:42 AM~13359357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i got there late as fuck...and it didnt help that i went to the wrong shop first :banghead: I heard it was a good turn out by a few people. Thanks for the invite and next time I wont run on Cuban time....(and I'm not even Cuban...lol)

heres a few pics i was able to snap.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 23 2009, 12:11 AM~13357777
> *OMG.....We daily are cars
> *


It's our, not are. 
:cheesy:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 23 2009, 12:47 AM~13358931
> *U GOT A BONCHA PUSSY FRIEND . YA SE K VENDISTE TU CARRO Y PROBABLE MENTE BAS A TERMINAR EL K ME ROBASTE TE BOY ADAR UN CONSEJO QUEDATE EN FULL SI SUBES UNA CLASE BAS A PERDER . ASTA LAS VEGAS NO PARO YO NO  DREAN COMO ED.Y TU LO SABES . PS NO CONSTRULLA UN HOPPER PORQUE VAN HACABAR CON TIGO, O Y NO PREGUNTES QUE MI CARRO ESTA EN FLORIDA PERO NO EN MIAMI NI TAMPA Y LA PLAQUE QUE ESTA PERDIDA DE OVERRATED YA APARESERA . :biggrin:   SMILE HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


 look who it is dee. U lost fool. Whz up with this beef


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 23 2009, 08:23 AM~13360064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 23 2009, 05:23 AM~13360064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass cars!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 19 2009, 05:00 AM~13323657
> *22s FOR SALE Brand New Tires Black Sevas S10 $850
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got in from a job out of town..

I will have some photos later on today..

No cars... just chicks and shit =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 23 2009, 12:04 PM~13361615
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Stephen.. Those wont fit on my Tahoe.. will they?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 10:19 AM~13361737
> *Just got in from a job out of town..
> 
> I will have some photos later on today..
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah the bbq was a good turnout..looking forward to the next one!! once again large and low lyfe thanks for having us!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 11:19 AM~13361737
> *Just got in from a job out of town..
> 
> I will have some photos later on today..
> ...


PM ME THE DIRTY DIRTY!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 22 2009, 09:25 PM~13357948
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Lac-of-Respect, EL PROFESOR!!!, elitecustoms, ROLLIN Vendetta, GoGetta305, sammyboom, Low_Ski_13
> 
> ...


What up just checking out the seen! :biggrin:


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW OF A ALIGNMENT SHOP THAT CAN DO IT WITH MY 14'S ON??? I KNOW ITS KINDA POINTLESS BUT WHEN I HIT THE BRAKES IT PULLS TO THE RIGHT KINDA BAD, JUS NEED TO TRY N FIX THAT. IM UP IN THE HOLLYWOOD AREA SO ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 22 2009, 10:47 PM~13358931
> *U GOT A BONCHA PUSSY FRIEND . YA SE K VENDISTE TU CARRO Y PROBABLE MENTE BAS A TERMINAR EL K ME ROBASTE TE BOY ADAR UN CONSEJO QUEDATE EN FULL SI SUBES UNA CLASE BAS A PERDER . ASTA LAS VEGAS NO PARO YO NO  DREAN COMO ED.Y TU LO SABES . PS NO CONSTRULLA UN HOPPER PORQUE VAN HACABAR CON TIGO, O Y NO PREGUNTES QUE MI CARRO ESTA EN FLORIDA PERO NO EN MIAMI NI TAMPA Y LA PLAQUE QUE ESTA PERDIDA DE OVERRATED YA APARESERA . :biggrin:   SMILE HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *



First talk to me in English this is fucking America. If this comment was to me lets get something straight and let the whole Miami Fest know the truth. 

I felt sorry for you so I gave you the shell of my regal. You where crying that you didn't have money to fix your rusty ass Monte Carlo. 

You are saying that I robbed your car??? well why don't you say how you owed me money for working on your car... that you never paid. So yes that car is mine bitch. 

As a matter a fact why don't you build a car a shut your mouth already. Quit talking shit on this pussy ass internet. If you got balls call me 786-222-1297

If you feel like acting bad hommy this is easy. Call me and quit involving women to talk for you bitch. 

Im done talking on the internet. That is why I haven't been on this fuck ass shit. 

P.S "To be the king you have to beat the king"


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Mar 23 2009, 01:50 PM~13363264
> *ANYONE KNOW OF A ALIGNMENT SHOP THAT CAN DO IT WITH MY 14'S ON??? I KNOW ITS KINDA POINTLESS BUT WHEN I HIT THE BRAKES IT PULLS TO THE RIGHT KINDA BAD, JUS NEED TO TRY N FIX THAT. IM UP IN THE HOLLYWOOD AREA SO ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.  :biggrin:
> *



Hugo................he's on 25 th Street right next to R/S TRANSMISSIONS..........1 BLOCK EAST OF 441.


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 23 2009, 02:07 PM~13363961
> *Hugo................he's on 25 th Street right next to R/S TRANSMISSIONS..........1 BLOCK EAST OF 441.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX HOMIE SHIT IS DRIVIN ME NUTS WITH THE ALIGNMENT PROBLEM. DO U KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH IT IS?


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

FOR SALE 94 FLEETWOOD....GRILL NOT INCLUDED...3500 OBO. 305 316 6776 
EVERYTHING FULLY FUNCTIONAL...AND RUNS GREAT.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 10:22 AM~13361772
> *Stephen.. Those wont fit on my Tahoe.. will they?
> *


are they 5 lug


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Mar 23 2009, 03:27 PM~13364144
> *:thumbsup:  THANX HOMIE SHIT IS DRIVIN ME NUTS WITH THE ALIGNMENT PROBLEM. DO U KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH IT IS?
> *



not sure but about $60


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida :wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!*


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 23 2009, 04:54 PM~13365775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: kant wait last year was a good trun out :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Mar 23 2009, 02:27 PM~13364144
> *:thumbsup:  THANX HOMIE SHIT IS DRIVIN ME NUTS WITH THE ALIGNMENT PROBLEM. DO U KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH IT IS?
> *


HUGO is the man that's where i take all my cars to , you might want to check your brakes first tho .......


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 22 2009, 06:23 PM~13355230
> *:uh:
> *


wats up with your stupid remarks and face home boy


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, BloodBath, lowridermovement, *MISTER ED*
:wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 23 2009, 06:54 PM~13365775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 23 2009, 04:54 PM~13365775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work i'll be there


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 08:12 PM~13365970
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, BloodBath, lowridermovement, MISTER ED
> :wave:
> *



k-bolon....


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 07:18 PM~13366054
> *tight work i'll be there
> *


  THIS IS FOR ALL OF US IN THIS CAR GAME,LETS KEEP SPREADING THE WORD ON THIS CRUISE THANKS ON THE SUPPORT!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

hwdsfinest

:wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yo whats up


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin bro, you?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

nothing just stopped workin on the caddy got my tranny out went to put the new one in and it was the wrong one so im sittin on craigslist lookin for another one


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13366449
> *nothing just stopped workin on the caddy got my tranny out went to put the new one in and it was the wrong one so im sittin on craigslist lookin for another one
> *



that sucks homie...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone got a vert.. that i can shoot this cruise out of? =D


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yea it goes thats the second tranny this week thats been wrong now im out 200 dollars and still no tranny


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 23 2009, 05:20 PM~13366073
> *k-bolon....
> *


chillin like a villan!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, lowridermovement, lylorly, *PUSHIN 14s*, lowstyle64, *hwdsfinest*, DRòN, *Low_Ski_13*
:wave: wat up


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 23 2009, 02:59 PM~13363338
> *First talk to me in English this is fucking America. If this comment was to me lets get something straight and let the whole Miami Fest know the truth.
> 
> I felt sorry for you so I gave you the shell of my regal. You where crying that you didn't have money to fix your rusty ass Monte Carlo.
> ...



STR8 UP TRUTH


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

* does anyone have a 700r4 layin around for sale*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 23 2009, 06:01 PM~13366530
> * does anyone have a 700r4 layin around for sale
> *


*
i get th3m for 275*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

lil elegance,DRòN, :wave: :wave:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 08:00 PM~13366515
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, lowridermovement, lylorly, PUSHIN 14s, lowstyle64, hwdsfinest, DRòN, Low_Ski_13
> :wave: wat up
> *



:wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13366551
> *i get th3m for 275
> *


damn i already spent that much money on my other three trannys can you get them anytime?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

boy i tell you ****** up this shit can't seem to get along always drama can we all just get along people. Peace and love lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

new shop in town ya show some love


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 23 2009, 05:12 PM~13365403
> *Miami305Rida :wave:
> *


Wus up homie good seeing you and the fam yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 23 2009, 08:42 PM~13367038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE pic mang!!!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 23 2009, 06:54 PM~13365775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE MONTE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

any 1 got a y-block for sale?


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 23 2009, 08:53 PM~13367210
> *THE MONTE WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:, COME ON MIAMI LETS BRING IT OUT APRIL 26!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 23 2009, 06:11 PM~13366639
> *damn i already spent that much money on my other three trannys can you get them anytime?
> *


*ANYTIME* :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

ill hit you up i gotta see if i can sell the other two trannys to get some money back


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 23 2009, 07:54 PM~13365775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 23 2009, 03:45 PM~13363220
> *What up just checking out the seen!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1060830762.html .. any one wanna buy a 1975 chevy nova??? check it out ..


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

any one sellin 13in ?? ...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Capital J watup fool


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

sup chevyboi.. look like u bulldoggn ... raw..


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital J_@Mar 23 2009, 07:34 PM~13367761
> *sup chevyboi.. look like u bulldoggn ... raw..
> *


just trying


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

tryin huh.. tryin to show them boi'z whats really good huh


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, ripsta85, ChevyBoy78, CadillacNick, *DOUBLE-O*, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
*

:wave: WAT UP FELLAS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 10:42 PM~13367851
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, ripsta85, ChevyBoy78, CadillacNick, DOUBLE-O, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> ...


CHILLIN HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 23 2009, 07:43 PM~13367863
> *CHILLIN HOMIE
> *


hows the ride?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 23 2009, 07:45 PM~13367892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn that shit is tooo cleann!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 10:45 PM~13367890
> *hows the ride?
> *


STR8.....MAN IM TRYING TO HAVE THE REAR DONE FOR THE RIDE OUT BECUASE I KNOW EVERYONE WILL BE GETING DOWN....MACK 10ING THERE SHIT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 23 2009, 07:50 PM~13367931
> *STR8.....MAN IM TRYING TO HAVE THE REAR DONE FOR THE RIDE OUT BECUASE I KNOW EVERYONE WILL BE GETING DOWN....MACK 10ING THERE SHIT
> *


u know!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 23 2009, 10:58 PM~13368025
> *u know!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

* NICE PICS HOMIE*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 23 2009, 06:13 AM~13360047
> *It's our, not are.
> :cheesy:
> *


x10. mispellings. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 23 2009, 11:42 PM~13368673
> *x10.  mispellings. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: OK


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: dron


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

EXECUTION ON ITS WAY TO MINNESSOTA TO KICK SOME MORE ASS..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 24 2009, 12:08 AM~13368999
> *EXECUTION ON ITS WAY TO MINNESSOTA TO KICK SOME MORE ASS..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the sell...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 23 2009, 09:19 PM~13369140
> *congrats on the sell...
> *


thanks i will miss that bitch.........but i no its going to good hands


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 24 2009, 12:08 AM~13368999
> *EXECUTION ON ITS WAY TO MINNESSOTA TO KICK SOME MORE ASS..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I know you going to come back with something even harder


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 23 2009, 09:47 PM~13369491
> *I know you going to come back with something even harder
> *


i really dont no been taking a break ,but we will see


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 24 2009, 12:49 AM~13369531
> *i really dont no been taking a break ,but we will see
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Good Pictures Watson! (Hatian305hopper)... :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 22 2009, 11:40 PM~13357382
> *Thanks to everyone who came to the shop today and showed support, LOWLYFE, MAJESTICS, 25TH ST RIDERS, ELEGANCE, CLASSIC ANGELS, VIEJITOS, STREETS OF GOLD, MYSTICK STYLES, ALL THE SOLO RIDERS, AND ANYONE ELSE I FORGOT PUT YOUR NAME HERE_____________________ -  :biggrin:  look out for the next hangout which will be bigger and badder :biggrin:
> *


Yep, big thanks and :thumbsup: to all who showed up! Especially to Bowtie South for taking time out their day to come see little ole fat me! :biggrin: 

If that isn't flattery I don't know what is, and i didn't need Jim to tell me that? 

You'll have to excuse my son, he's always had this infatuation with rappers and celebrities starting with Jay Z, The Rock, and now Jim Jones.

You can close your eyes and be whatever you wanna be, but when you wake up you still deal with the sad truth in the mirror, Homosexuality. 

Which if your a little confused is the manifestation of sexual desire toward a member of one's own sex or the erotic activity with a member of the same sex.

With that said and gone I'd like to take the opportunity to officially introduce my myspace page..

BOWTIE CONNECTION MIAMI

Keep an eye out for the website coming soon with work from NEPZ, OG ABEL, DICE 1, and ......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 24 2009, 01:05 AM~13369761
> *Good Pictures Watson! (Hatian305hopper)... :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz homie


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 24 2009, 12:49 AM~13369531
> *EXECUTION GOT SOLD .........AND TO THOSE THAT THINK THEY ARE THE KING OF G-BODY S .......LET ME MAKE YEA SMELL THE COFFE ....... THE ROLLRZONLY MIAMI REGAL IS LEAVING FLORIDA............UNDEFEATED.........FULLAND SEMI CLASSES OF LOWRIDERMGAZINE.......... UNDER HIS BELT!!!!!
> 
> ITS TIME TO BUILD A CAR FROM ANOTHER CATEGORY ........AND TO CRUSH HAPPY HOMES .....BELIEVE IT IM COMING!!!!!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: Man we need Kelly, to supervise this project!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:25 PM~13370079
> *:thumbsup: Man we need Kelly, to supervise this project!
> *


lol...... yo my bad i couldnt make it sunday i had to take care of some shit .......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 24 2009, 01:50 AM~13370432
> *lol...... yo my bad i couldnt make it sunday  i had to take care of some shit .......
> *


I heard its all good.....

I wont tell!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 24 2009, 01:21 AM~13370009
> *Yep, big thanks and  :thumbsup: to all who showed up!  Especially to Bowtie South for taking time out their day to come see little ole fat me!  :biggrin:
> 
> If that isn't flattery I don't know what is, and i didn't need Jim to tell me that?
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks 4 a great Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 24 2009, 12:08 AM~13368999
> *EXECUTION ON ITS WAY TO MINNESSOTA TO KICK SOME MORE ASS..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:21 PM~13370009
> *Yep, big thanks and  :thumbsup: to all who showed up!  Especially to Bowtie South for taking time out their day to come see little ole fat me!  :biggrin:
> 
> If that isn't flattery I don't know what is, and i didn't need Jim to tell me that?
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: hno: 
Wut they do?


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:roflmao: uffin: LMAO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 23 2009, 05:23 AM~13360064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 23 2009, 09:08 PM~13368999
> *EXECUTION ON ITS WAY TO MINNESSOTA TO KICK SOME MORE ASS..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Evil Hate to See Her Go But Facts Are what they are She is UNDEFEATED!!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 23 2009, 10:49 PM~13369531
> *i really dont no been taking a break ,but we will see
> *


wish I had $5 for everytime you said that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, P78dayz,* INKSTINCT003*, lil elegance, ROLLIN Vendetta, viejitos miami, 83delta88, STRAIGHT PIMPIN

What up homie....hows ur baby & wifey doing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

25th :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!</span>*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ill be posting some pics up in a lil, good seeing all the layitlow crew at the BBQ, Thanks to Large and all the people who made it happen and who came through to show some love... Watson, keep them pics coming and videos


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 07:14 AM~13372050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ PIC WATSON


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Mar 24 2009, 04:54 AM~13371620
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 24 2009, 08:52 AM~13372736
> *
> *


WUS GOOD EVIL HOW YA BEEN HOMIE LONG TYME NO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 24 2009, 06:16 AM~13371817
> *Damn it Evil Hate to See Her Go But Facts Are what they are She is UNDEFEATED!!
> *


and thats the dam truth :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, iceman42776, GiZmO84, ORO SOLIDO, EXECUTION, -CAROL CITY-, Nepz95
WUS POPPIN FOOLS


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 24 2009, 08:54 AM~13372753
> *WUS GOOD EVIL HOW YA BEEN HOMIE LONG TYME NO SEE :biggrin:
> *


trying to get back in the seen soon with a new project :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus good chulow
FUCQH8RS, iceman42776, GiZmO84, ORO SOLIDO, EXECUTION, -CAROL CITY-, Nepz95 CHULOW


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:  GOING TO LUNCH , TALK TO U HOMIES LATER...CHULOW, WHATS UP WITH THOSE PICS....???? :nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Mar 24 2009, 06:17 AM~13371829
> *wish I had $5 for everytime you said that shit  :biggrin:
> *


fuck u :biggrin: i really am taking a break


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

the pics are coming homies...... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 24 2009, 08:56 AM~13372774
> *trying to get back in the seen soon with a new project  :biggrin:
> *


TRYIN TO HIT U UP EVIL NO ANSWER :biggrin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ENJOY! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Chulow, *lowridermovement,* l0wrid3rchic0, davidl, Evelitog, BloodBath, INKSTINCT003

:wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 12:34 PM~13373674
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Chulow, lowridermovement, l0wrid3rchic0, davidl, Evelitog, BloodBath, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

YO WHTS GOOD I GOT G-BODY PARST 4 SALE.... MAINLY 4 LS MONTES CUTLASS AND REGALS...ALSO GOT 93 FLEETWOOD PARTS PM ME FOR ANY ?'S


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!*


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

4 pac of 12s for sale pm me n also a NOS kit for sale pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, 94pimplac, 65_impalow, *Chulow*
:wave:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

:wave: n e one with a 350 motor for sale or tha knows were there is one for sale pm me thanx


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 10:46 AM~13373762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 11:17 AM~13374002
> *:wave: n e one with a 350 motor for sale or tha knows were there is one for sale pm me thanx
> *


QUE BOLA?


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:16 PM~13374000
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, 94pimplac, 65_impalow, Chulow
> :wave:
> *


que bola homie


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

nada chilling at work bored out of my mind nothing with the 350 yet


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 11:19 AM~13374017
> *nada chilling at work bored out of my mind nothing with the 350 yet
> *


na fool nothing yet.. wat up with the m.c.? did it get done?


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

na he hasnt called to pick it up but he told my homeboy that it will be done today tho lets see wat happens i wanna se it already


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

few black and whites...
more later


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:16 PM~13374000
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, 94pimplac, 65_impalow, Chulow
> :wave:
> *


whats poppin!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 11:22 AM~13374044
> *na he hasnt called to pick it up but he told my homeboy that it will be done today tho lets see wat happens i wanna se it already
> *


i feel u... i aint been by there since yeasturday at lunch time.i need to go by fleetwood driving me crazy with the rubbing on the back


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13374058
> *whats poppin!
> *


shit same ol.. nice work on them pics :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

pistons rubbing?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:25 PM~13374078
> *shit same ol.. nice work on them pics :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, cant wait for the cruise to get the real shots! :biggrin: your riding out right?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!*


BRINGING THE MOVEMENT TTT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0+Mar 24 2009, 11:27 AM~13374096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea homie me and my bucket will be there


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

on the skirt or front do u know wat it is


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

on the qter


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:29 PM~13374117
> *na 13 on the driver side.. driving me nuts
> yea homie me and my bucket will be there
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: my tin can should too :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:31 AM~13374135
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  my tin can should too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ur shit juiced though.. im still working on this shit


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:29 PM~13374117
> *na 13 on the driver side.. driving me nuts
> yea homie me and my bucket will be there
> *



im ridding out there too imma go with the m.c hopefully sucks that papo wont be able to take his shit out there unless we find a motor n work quick with it lol and i cant wait to bring mine n my bro`s shit out 
:banghead:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 11:34 AM~13374177
> *im ridding out there too imma go with the m.c hopefully sucks that papo wont be able to take his shit out there unless we find a motor n work quick with it lol and i cant wait to bring mine n my bro`s shit out
> :banghead:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:33 PM~13374158
> *:biggrin: ur shit juiced though.. im still working on this shit
> *


Orange juice right now :biggrin: Hopefully ill have something done by then


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:31 PM~13374133
> *on the qter
> *



GRINDER


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:35 AM~13374190
> *Orange juice right now  :biggrin:  Hopefully ill have something done by then
> *


waiting on harold to do it. but im not rushing him cuz im hurtin a bit rite now :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 11:36 AM~13374206
> *GRINDER
> *


na man i cant do that to the car. its too thin of a metal


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

arent we all lol i jus ordered a couple thing for my r.m. should be getting home today n imma order some more stuff on fri


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:41 PM~13374243
> *na man i cant do that to the car. its too thin of a metal
> *


o0o ok i didnt know wat it was de pinga bueno i guess hold then i guess yo weres the best n cheapest place to order tires n innertubes


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 11:45 AM~13374295
> *o0o ok i didnt know wat it was de pinga bueno i guess hold then i guess yo weres the best n cheapest place to order tires n innertubes
> *


this tire place on 67 and the palmetto got innertubes for 12.99 and pepboys 26.95


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:49 PM~13374325
> *this tire place on 67 and the palmetto got innertubes for 12.99 and pepboys 26.95
> *


o0o str8 n they got the 13`s tires there too


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 11:55 AM~13374380
> *o0o str8 n they got the 13`s tires there too
> *


they want like 60 dollars


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 24 2009, 02:56 PM~13374391
> *they want like 60 dollars
> *


de pinga i remember when them shits were 13 - 15 bucks


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 11:59 AM~13374419
> *de pinga i remember when them shits were 13 - 15 bucks
> *


***** i remember buying them from firestone for 10 dollars a piece


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yeea me too 10 to fuckin 60 lol gotta drive the low a lil less now


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 24 2009, 12:02 PM~13374454
> *yeea me too 10 to fuckin 60 lol gotta drive the low a lil less now
> *


***** pepboys 26.95


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

the tire? i thougt u were telling me bout the innertube so its str8 then wich one the one on 57?


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1088671112.html
yall seen this pepes old car


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

u name it we got it from inner tubes and tires
new and used rims
extra hydrualic parts new and used
air bag parts ew and used
lists and drop suspension
etc.

holla for wht eva u need


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

anybody have full pics of this fleetwood this bitch looks good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:22 AM~13373562
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice pics...............


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> lmfao!!! this pic is funny of my homegirl.. she looks like a fatass here!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> > lmfao!!! this pic is funny of my homegirl.. she looks like a fatass here!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> NO SHE DON'T SHE WAS LOOKING GOOD  ON SHIT AND THATS P GOING ON THE HONEYMOON LOL


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 01:55 PM~13373829
> *
> 
> *



I love this pic of my ride...mind if i use it as my avator. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 02:28 PM~13374111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait 4 this BUT IMO i dont think it would be a good idea to clown to much or take up all the lanes on the causeway. If a few pricks start callin the cops or complaining then they gonna fuk with us the second we start gettin in2 the beach. I also think we should take the alton road exit bridge...more of a chance of staying together


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 24 2009, 06:46 PM~13377216
> *Cant wait 4 this BUT IMO i dont think it would be a good idea to clown to much or take up all the lanes on the causeway. If a few pricks start callin the cops or complaining then they gonna fuk with us the second we start gettin in2 the beach. I also think we should take the alton road exit bridge...more of a chance of staying together
> *


good tip we will keep this in mind  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13377138
> *I love this pic of my ride...mind if i use it as my avator. :biggrin:
> *


Right ahead homie :biggrin: 


QUOTE(STR8CLOWNIN LS @ Mar 24 2009, 06:46 PM) 
Cant wait 4 this BUT IMO i dont think it would be a good idea to clown to much or take up all the lanes on the causeway. If a few pricks start callin the cops or complaining then they gonna fuk with us the second we start gettin in2 the beach. I also think we should take the alton road exit bridge...more of a chance of staying together


good tip we will keep this in mind


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 24 2009, 04:24 PM~13377007
> *NO SHE DON'T SHE WAS LOOKING GOOD    ON SHIT AND THATS P GOING ON THE HONEYMOON LOL
> *


lmao ur too much.. nd for the record she does look like a fatass.. im not talking about weight wise im talking about the fact that she has like 4 hot dogs on her plate.. lmfao!!! nd she looks constipated in the pic roflmao!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 24 2009, 04:24 PM~13377007
> *NO SHE DON'T SHE WAS LOOKING GOOD    ON SHIT AND THATS P GOING ON THE HONEYMOON LOL
> *



naa she look like she str8 constipated for like a week....as for p ***** that aint no honeymoon the look like the in diney world o sumthin


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Mar 24 2009, 06:10 PM~13378124
> *naa she look like she str8 constipated for like a week....as for p ***** that aint no honeymoon the look like the in diney world o sumthin
> *


lmfao!! it does look like they're like walking around disney or something.. a family vacation nd shit..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:30 AM~13372562
> *ill be posting some pics up in a lil, good seeing all the layitlow crew at the BBQ, Thanks to Large and all the people who made it happen and who came through to show some love... Watson, keep them pics coming and videos
> *


THANKZ MAN MEAN'S ALOT COMEING FROM YOU...THANKZ FOR THAM TIPS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 24 2009, 11:37 AM~13372615
> *BAD AZZ PIC WATSON
> *


THANKZ MAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 01:09 PM~13373430
> *ENJOY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

watson u figure out what color u wanna go with?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 24 2009, 09:38 PM~13378437
> *watson u figure out what color u wanna go with?
> *


Man IM going to get done doing the rear...than geting the body work done rite...I talkd with 3 diffrent ppl at the BBQ becuase my shit(doors)ant str8 but Ill have it done........*color*pink but I might just flip it up & do another color :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, slamry, DRòN,* hwdsfinest*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Evelitog, str8lows
see you at the ride out with the CADDY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,DRòN,Evelitog,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER....wats poppin gangstas hows everything


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13378645
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, slamry, DRòN, hwdsfinest, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Evelitog, str8lows
> see you at the ride out with the CADDY
> *


maybe i still got alot of work to do


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:28 AM~13374111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miami needs more events like this to add motivation to all of us to finish our rides :yes: :yes:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

my spring on the driver side is getting stuck now for some reason...started the other day...whats a quick fix or do i have to remove everything and shift the spring???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 08:49 PM~13378567
> *Man IM going to get done doing the rear...than geting the body work done rite...I talkd with 3 diffrent ppl at the BBQ becuase my shit(doors)ant str8 but Ill have it done........colorpink but I might just flip it up & do another color  :biggrin:
> *



You better go buy a vagina.. matches perfect with Pink =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I shot an event in Austin, Texas on Saturday and Sunday..

Had bands like Janes Addiction with Dave Navarro..

The next day had Kanye West and Solange..

You guys interested .. or just wait til i have car photos?

=D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13378702
> *maybe i still got alot of work to do
> *


Shit knowing you it will happin homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 24 2009, 09:56 PM~13378663
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,DRòN,Evelitog,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER....wats poppin gangstas hows everything
> *


watchin b.e.t.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 10:09 PM~13378835
> *You better go buy a vagina.. matches perfect with Pink =D
> *


never that


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

any1 know a good place to buy hoses?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 07:12 PM~13378881
> *watchin b.e.t.
> *


str8 chillin


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 10:11 PM~13378867
> *Shit knowing you it will happin homie
> *


yea it will get there the guy that had it before me realy fucked it up but im slowly fixing everything cant wait to get some paint on it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 24 2009, 06:56 PM~13378663
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,DRòN,Evelitog,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER....wats poppin gangstas hows everything
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Mar 24 2009, 10:21 PM~13378985
> *yea it will get there the guy that had it before me realy fucked it up but im slowly fixing everything  cant wait to get some paint on it
> *


Fuck it man shit happens.....same here homie


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys cool if i thread hijack? nobody answering me lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 07:28 PM~13379079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 07:27 PM~13379071
> *You guys cool if i thread hijack? nobody answering me lol
> *


post dem pics up


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright..

This event was called 

"Rock The Rabbit" in Austin, Texas..

Enjoy


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

MOre


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Solange Knowles (Beyonce's Sister)











Perez Hilton (crazy gossip dude)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 08:34 PM~13379160
> *Alright..
> 
> This event was called
> ...


I ASKED U TOO PM ME THE NUDES LOL.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHAT KIND OF PEOPLE ARE THEY? :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More




















This is Kanye's Nutjob of a Girlfriend.. This chick is crazy!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Kanye West


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE PICS PHIL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13379349
> *NICE PICS PHIL
> *



Just realized you were posting photos also.. 

Do your thing homie.. I'll stop for a while.. I'm sure people are more into cars here anyways =D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 10:47 PM~13379374
> *Just realized you were posting photos also..
> 
> Do your thing homie.. I'll stop for a while.. I'm sure people are more into cars here anyways =D
> *


lol it ant like that homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 08:21 PM~13379837
> *lol it ant like that homie
> *


nice pics phil same to u watson


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Kanye cut the mullet off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13374048
> *
> few black and whites...
> more later
> ...


MY DAWG MIGUEL GETTING SERIOUSE WITH THEM PICTURES!!....KEEP IT UP HOMMIE .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 24 2009, 11:54 PM~13380278
> *nice pics phil same to u watson
> *


how's the bike


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 09:26 PM~13380762
> *how's the bike
> *


chillin homey got some new stuff for it getting it ready for paint u know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 25 2009, 01:00 AM~13381255
> *chillin homey got some new stuff for it getting it ready for paint u know
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13374048
> *
> few black and whites...
> more later
> ...



nice pix chulow fa real

da 1 with me is my myspace main pic now lol


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13379079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo any more piks of this??? Real clean


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 24 2009, 07:19 PM~13378958
> *any1 know a good place to buy hoses?
> *


check out amazon. they are on 12th and 159th in miami gardens its a HUGE warehouse. i needed a 15 foot number 6 hose n he took care of me. he showed me the whole process of how they clamp the fittings onto them. Ask for Jose cool dude. If u want i can call him and let him know ur comin so he knows wuts up. He didnt tax me at all..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/clt/1077878264.html


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 25 2009, 11:02 AM~13383644
> *CHECK THIS OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/clt/1077878264.html
> *


i got first dibs..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hell nah


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 25 2009, 08:02 AM~13383644
> *CHECK THIS OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/clt/1077878264.html
> *


BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, BloodBath, *MISTER ED*, bung
QUE BOLA SUCIA!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BloodBath   
WILLY WUS GOOD HOMIE :wave:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that shit on some bootleg ass spinners to


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

whats da statuz with da hangout tonite...

whose goin?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 25 2009, 11:20 AM~13383805
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, BloodBath, MISTER ED, bung
> QUE BOLA SUCIA!
> *



aqui chilliando... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HEAVErollerz90, MISTER ED,* DANNY305*, CADALLAC PIMPIN', BIG L.A, 2-Face '64



spare change whats up.... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 25 2009, 11:48 AM~13384044
> *HEAVErollerz90, MISTER ED, DANNY305, CADALLAC PIMPIN', BIG L.A, 2-Face '64
> spare change whats up.... :biggrin:
> *



ni pinga loca just chillin and you where you been


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 25 2009, 11:41 AM~13383977
> *whats da statuz with da hangout tonite...
> 
> whose goin?
> *


ni99a from the looks of things you can't go lol


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 25 2009, 08:54 AM~13384098
> *ni99a from the looks of things you can't go lol
> 
> *



LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 25 2009, 11:51 AM~13384066
> *ni pinga loca just chillin and you where you been
> *



just chillin got a little too much on my plate right now ( personal sh!t ) you know how that goes..... but i want to pass by tonight what times the hangout.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 25 2009, 09:15 AM~13384274
> *just chillin got a little too much on my plate right now ( personal sh!t ) you know how that goes..... but i want to pass by tonight what times the hangout.
> *


9:30 10:00 is wen ppl show up. u coming out then?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

talk wat up homey


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 25 2009, 12:19 PM~13384326
> *talk wat up homey
> *


SAME OLD SHIT MAN WAITING ON FOOTBALL SEASON AGAIN :biggrin: WELL ITS ALWAYS FOOTBALL SEASON IN MY BOOK


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP DOUBLE-O WHAT THEY DO HOW THEM CHICKEN WINGS AND WHITE GIRLS DOING


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

EXECUTION PUTA :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 25 2009, 08:41 AM~13383977
> *whats da statuz with da hangout tonite...
> 
> whose goin?
> *


IM GOING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Blah.. Bored today


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: INKSTINCT003, *Euro2low, viejitos miami*, big al, *DANNY305, *EXECUTION, slamry, *DOUBLE-O, ROLLIN Vendetta*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 25 2009, 12:31 PM~13384430
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: INKSTINCT003, Euro2low, viejitos miami, big al, DANNY305, EXECUTION, slamry, DOUBLE-O, ROLLIN Vendetta
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 25 2009, 12:29 PM~13384416
> *Blah.. Bored today
> 
> 
> ...



PHIL WHERE THE KEYS TO THE ARMY TANK DRIVE THAT NO ONE HAS SEEN IT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 25 2009, 11:33 AM~13384449
> *PHIL WHERE THE KEYS TO THE ARMY TANK DRIVE THAT NO ONE HAS SEEN IT
> *



Army tank? do they even have keys? lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 25 2009, 09:24 AM~13384370
> *SAME OLD SHIT MAN WAITING ON FOOTBALL SEASON AGAIN  :biggrin: WELL ITS ALWAYS FOOTBALL SEASON IN MY BOOK
> *


same here homey


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 25 2009, 12:48 PM~13384572
> *Army tank? do they even have keys? lol
> *



YEA AND A PUSH START BUTTON LOL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shit.. Nissan Altima's have push button start now.. Its not as rare as it once was


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just went out and shot this..

a 2007 Nissan Altima..

Push button.. 










so much for luxury.. blah


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DANNY305, Euro2low :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

<span style='color:blue'>NEED ANY INFO PM ME [/b]


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 25 2009, 01:04 PM~13384694
> *DANNY305, Euro2low :wave:  :wave:
> *



WAS UP SIR WHAT THEY DO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 25 2009, 12:19 PM~13384325
> *9:30 10:00 is wen ppl show up. u coming out then?
> *



maybe..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 25 2009, 12:04 PM~13384694
> *DANNY305, Euro2low :wave:  :wave:
> *



Hey Luis.. Shoot anyone yet? lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 25 2009, 08:41 AM~13383977
> *whats da statuz with da hangout tonite...
> 
> whose goin?
> *



i am.... hopefully ur girl is riding with us 2nite..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 25 2009, 08:54 AM~13384098
> *ni99a from the looks of things you can't go lol
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

INKSTINCT003
:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 25 2009, 12:24 PM~13384370
> *SAME OLD SHIT MAN WAITING ON FOOTBALL SEASON AGAIN  :biggrin: WELL ITS ALWAYS FOOTBALL SEASON IN MY BOOK
> *


iM WAITING TOOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 25 2009, 08:41 AM~13383977
> *whats da statuz with da hangout tonite...
> 
> whose goin?
> *


Q BOLA LOCA....AINT U SUPPOSE 2 B WORKIN U LAZY FUKER LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 25 2009, 08:54 AM~13384098
> *ni99a from the looks of things you can't go lol
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *HEAVErollerz90, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305*, man of steel 305, *MAAANDO*


:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 08:34 PM~13379160
> *Alright..
> 
> This event was called
> ...


That was the Playboy/ Perez Hilton Party for SXSW? I was at the Levis / Fader party all week you should check that next year if you come back. Hit me up next time your in Austin.


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 23 2009, 03:23 PM~13364955
> *not sure but about $60
> *


THANX IMPALAA WILL TELL HIM YOU SENT ME


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 25 2009, 02:47 PM~13386173
> *That was the Playboy/ Perez Hilton Party for SXSW? I was at the Levis / Fader party all week you should check that next year if you come back. Hit me up next time your in Austin.
> *



Definitley.. As long as Perez liked the images i sent him.. I'll be there next time..

I'll send you a message when i do..

Good looking out


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Mar 25 2009, 01:58 PM~13386278
> *THANX IMPALAA WILL TELL HIM YOU SENT ME
> *



He just did our Monte and El Camino last week.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 25 2009, 03:04 PM~13386857
> *Definitley.. As long as Perez liked the images i sent him.. I'll be there next time..
> 
> I'll send you a message when i do..
> ...


You should RSVP for Levis Fader to get your free wristband online. The party is every day 1-10 Wed.- Sat. everything is free too open bar and all :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well it was my first time in Austin.. Next time im booked out there.. i'll send a message and see what i can do =D


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 25 2009, 11:54 AM~13385725
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, HEAVErollerz90, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, man of steel 305, MAAANDO
> :wave:
> *


WUZZUP


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 25 2009, 07:22 AM~13383363
> *check out amazon. they are on 12th and 159th in miami gardens its a HUGE warehouse. i needed a 15 foot number 6 hose n he took care of me. he showed me the whole process of how they clamp the fittings onto them. Ask for Jose cool dude. If u want i can call him and let him know ur comin so he knows wuts up. He didnt tax me at all..
> *


damn fosho back that up


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

93brougham, :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 25 2009, 02:09 PM~13385304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybach


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Mar 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13388088
> *93brougham, :wave:
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 24 2009, 07:05 PM~13378776
> *my spring on the driver side is getting stuck now for some reason...started the other day...whats a quick fix or do i have to remove everything and shift the spring???
> *


Whats good Frank.... Is it the front or rear....?????


----------



## donkey_kong (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 24 2009, 10:46 AM~13373762
> *
> *



anymore pics of this 74 vert?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chevyboy01, ~RoLl1NReGaL~,Capital J :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chevyboy01, ROLLIN Vendetta, donkey_kong, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*, lylorly
que bola!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 25 2009, 07:47 PM~13388496
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: chevyboy01, ROLLIN Vendetta, donkey_kong, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, lylorly
> que bola!
> *


wut up


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 25 2009, 04:50 PM~13388523
> *wut up
> *


shit mang same ol same ol... u?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 25 2009, 04:51 PM~13388532
> *shit mang same ol same ol... u?
> *


FUCKING POST WHORE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 25 2009, 05:06 PM~13388684
> *FUCKING POST WHORE
> *


la envidia mata


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

YEAH TREMENDA ENVIDIA. LA GORDURA MATA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 25 2009, 05:11 PM~13388744
> *YEAH TREMENDA ENVIDIA.  LA GORDURA MATA
> *


tas de pinga dre..


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13379079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn no more piks of this?? Like that leafing
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Big ups to Majestics doing big things


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone know where i can get a pre cut metal shape for the cross member??


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 25 2009, 05:58 PM~13389192
> *anyone know where i can get a pre cut metal shape for the cross member??
> *


X2


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

torta bring me them fittings 2mm nite or ima leave you wit a soup bowl lol j.k


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 25 2009, 05:58 PM~13389192
> *anyone know where i can get a pre cut metal shape for the cross member??
> *


call black magic n see if Ron will make u one 

EMPIRECUSTOMS
KINGFISHCUSTOMS..................both members on here they can prolly help u out 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 25 2009, 07:46 PM~13389748
> *call black magic n see if Ron will make u one
> 
> EMPIRECUSTOMS
> ...


thankz


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 24 2009, 08:39 PM~13379231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you are a bad ass on taking picture  :worship: :worship:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 25 2009, 07:22 PM~13388248
> *Whats good Frank.... Is it the front or rear....?????
> *


whats up steve....its the front driver side....everything was good till last week....guess the spring shifted and now is sitting at a bad angle....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*ATTN EVERYONE:*

 I'm tryin 2 make some extra bread by DJ'ing parties and events. I've done everything from house parties to 15's to weddings. I have a shit load of references. I'll pretty much guarentee that I have one the lowest prices around. I know some of u guys planning the picnics n shit...hit me up...or if any-1 knows of anybody that has something coming up pm me....thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 25 2009, 09:07 AM~13382997
> *Yo any more piks of this??? Real clean
> *


naw homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 25 2009, 10:52 PM~13390671
> *you are a bad ass on taking picture   :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thankz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 24 2009, 08:55 AM~13371761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:
> Wut they do?
> *


Sorry my brother I forgot to mention ROD too! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 24 2009, 07:52 AM~13371615
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks 4 a great Sunday  :thumbsup:
> *



No problem thanks for coming, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 25 2009, 01:09 PM~13385304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i love this car, i spent hours one night searchin to find what the heck it was. and now i forget again! haha.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 26 2009, 01:59 AM~13392943
> *man i love this car, i spent hours one night searchin to find what the heck it was. and now i forget again! haha.
> *


maybach


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 25 2009, 05:55 PM~13389163
> *Damn no more piks of this?? Like that leafing
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Big ups to Majestics doing big things
> *


thanks homie more pics on the way :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 25 2009, 10:37 PM~13392688
> *Sorry my brother I forgot to mention ROD too!  :biggrin:
> *



lol...thanks for the bbq..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:19 AM~13393865
> *lol...thanks for the bbq..
> *


No problem thanks for keeping the henny on deck 24/7...... :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 25 2009, 09:29 PM~13391871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daz wut im talm bout :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Posted some pics of the work Don from Altered Vizionz has done in the PAINT AND BODY forum... The title says Altered Vizionz - custom body work in Florida. 
Sheck it ow meng!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

sup guys....hey i decided to go work for myself,,so if u need any A/C service,maintance or repair at ur house holla at me....ill be out there whenever at whatever time call me up, ill hook u up,,,my new # is 786-316-7292


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 26 2009, 06:08 AM~13393965
> *No problem thanks for keeping the henny on deck 24/7...... :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


had a good time but you should had a wet t shirt
contest maybe next time we will talk about that
next hang out going to be stronger tust me homie
old skool 4 life  :worship: :worship: :420: :420:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 26 2009, 08:48 AM~13394111
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Does anyone have the Majestics Car Club picnic flyer for the June event at CB Smith Park? Please post it up. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2009, 09:53 AM~13394836
> *:biggrin:
> *


And you are?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 25 2009, 10:04 AM~13384695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here you go


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 26 2009, 11:11 AM~13394952
> *And you are?
> *



i am me....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 26 2009, 08:07 AM~13393959
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE CAN I GET ONE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Toys R Us


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 26 2009, 12:28 PM~13395538
> *Toys R Us
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Mar 26 2009, 08:22 AM~13394290
> *sup guys....hey i decided to go work for myself,,so if u need any A/C service,maintance or repair at ur house holla at me....ill be out there whenever at whatever time call me up, ill hook u up,,,my new # is 786-316-7292
> *


workin for your self is the best mang...GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 26 2009, 12:28 PM~13395538
> *Toys R Us
> *



NO PROBLEM BUT WHEN I GET ONE I WANT TO BE FEATURED..... :biggrin: 


COVER AND CENTERFOLD.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13...wat up gangsta hows everything goin


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 26 2009, 11:36 AM~13396780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: we need another all nighter dominoes session again lol..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: DANNY305


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13396168
> *NO PROBLEM BUT WHEN I GET ONE I WANT TO BE FEATURED.....  :biggrin:
> COVER AND CENTERFOLD....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


eres una tremenda puta!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Mar 26 2009, 11:14 AM~13394969
> *here you go
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2009, 12:35 PM~13396168
> *NO PROBLEM BUT WHEN I GET ONE I WANT TO BE FEATURED.....  :biggrin:
> COVER AND CENTERFOLD....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I'll look into contacting the editor of Nonsense Magazine =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Euro2low, caprice ridah, gangstaburban95, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, BloodBath


Willy.. You see your car hopping in Plant City in LRM?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

LOOKING FOR UPPER A ARMS FOR REGAL 1" EXT CROME PAIR ANYONE GOT ?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: HI POOKY :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

looks clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 26 2009, 02:41 PM~13396829
> *eres una tremenda puta!!!!
> *



and you know this maaaannnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 26 2009, 04:43 PM~13397963
> *LOOKING FOR UPPER A ARMS FOR REGAL 1" EXT CROME PAIR ANYONE GOT ?
> *



I got these not chromed for sale. If I remember correctly, they're extended 1.5 inch. They were getting chromed but this guy lost his shop so I got them back un-chromed. 










$150 takes them.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

anybody on here knows about chevy small block motors?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 26 2009, 05:08 PM~13399695
> *anybody on here knows about chevy small block motors?
> *


wat do you need to know?


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

have a set of 20 inch all gold stamped daytons with nearly new tires, adapters, and knockoffs. looking to trade for some clean 13s with new tires and cash, or 3 pumps and springs. or looking to get $800 OBO


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 26 2009, 06:29 PM~13400383
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics...doin big thangs


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 26 2009, 11:38 AM~13396795
> *:wave:  we need another all nighter dominoes session again lol..
> *


lol hell yea wup some ass   :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

FatboyR&T...dale saca leche


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 26 2009, 09:36 PM~13400452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lookz raww....

member WhiteChocolate made me this logo


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 26 2009, 09:45 PM~13400526
> *that lookz raww....
> 
> member WhiteChocolate made me this logo
> ...


Just make sure that if you really get into the thick of things with photography, you might encounter copyright infringement on that style.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2009, 03:59 PM~13398604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE Looks like a 70 Impala, you don't see those much.
Post up some more pics.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 26 2009, 09:50 PM~13400578
> *Just make sure that if you really get into the thick of things with photography, you might encounter copyright infringement on that style.
> *


ya I only tryd it on that one pic....My dowg is makeing me something else also but thankz for info....I been doing alot of research here & there


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 26 2009, 02:39 PM~13396810
> *:wave: DANNY305
> *



WAS UP LIL MAMA :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wassup Phil? :wave: Thanks again for the lens! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* DOUBLE-O*, lourock64, Euro2low, 61CADDY2, 4THAHATERS, IIMPALAA, ALTIMAS FINEST
for get all tham big rims rides homie & juice the towncar :biggrin: how you been


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 26 2009, 09:00 PM~13400677
> *Wassup Phil? :wave: Thanks again for the lens! :thumbsup:
> *



Anytime Bro.. Lets see some images with it now...


Maybe i'll make you be my assistant lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 26 2009, 06:53 PM~13400605
> *NICE Looks like a 70 Impala, you don't see those much.
> Post up some more pics.
> *


i'm posting some more pictures once i get the car running , i had to drop the gas tank .


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 26 2009, 10:02 PM~13400699
> *Anytime Bro.. Lets see some images with it now...
> Maybe i'll make you be my assistant lol
> *


You will see some Saturday. I am taking it out to Towers tomorrow night. Also, i am bringing my tripod. And I'll take the assistant job if it pays well. :biggrin: lol. Hey I am going to be flying out to NC to shoot a lil sumthin sumthin.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll be in NC May 3rd 4th and 5th..

I think cars and girls should be payment enough


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 26 2009, 10:07 PM~13400747
> *I'll be in NC May 3rd 4th and 5th..
> 
> I think cars and girls should be payment enough
> *


:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 26 2009, 07:00 PM~13400684
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DOUBLE-O, lourock64, Euro2low, 61CADDY2, 4THAHATERS, IIMPALAA, ALTIMAS FINEST
> for get all tham big rims rides homie & juice the towncar  :biggrin: how you been
> *


already in motion my friend ............


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 26 2009, 06:22 PM~13400324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2009, 10:10 PM~13400770
> *already in motion my friend ............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> that lookz raww....
> 
> thnxs homey hows everything


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > that lookz raww....
> >
> > thnxs homey hows everything
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

<span style='color:blue'>NEED ANY INFO PM ME [/b]


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13401083
> *str8 homie.....I saw u last night but I dident get a chance to talk to you...Same shit just lowrideing monday-sunday  :biggrin:
> *


thats kool homey i seen u to wen u was coming in...same here u know with the bikes getting dem ready for the hardrock


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what up bear!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 26 2009, 11:09 PM~13401582
> *thats kool homey i seen u to wen u was coming in...same here u know with the bikes getting dem ready for the hardrock
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 26 2009, 08:03 PM~13401482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=5hcsnyfsufw2gvoivbzffd67a941j


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 26 2009, 02:12 PM~13396525
> *Low_Ski_13...wat  up gangsta hows everything goin
> *


chillin playa, just got home from work...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2009, 02:59 PM~13398604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 7-O


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 27 2009, 02:02 AM~13403940
> *chillin playa, just got home from work...
> *


 :uh: shit & you got on here you ant sleepy fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Morning m.i.a.


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

THE LORD HAS TRULY BLEESED THAT FEMALE.... AMEN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> THE LORD HAS TRULY BLEESED THAT FEMALE.... AMEN
> [/b]


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> THE LORD HAS TRULY BLEESED THAT FEMALE.... AMEN
> [/b]


cosign


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 06:31 AM~13404887
> *Morning m.i.a.
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship:

GOODMORNING MIA!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13405176
> *:worship:  :worship:
> 
> GOODMORNING MIA!
> *


 :biggrin: whatz crackin homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Photos by Jason Yunis


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2009, 09:47 AM~13405487
> *Photos by Jason Yunis
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2009, 06:47 AM~13405487
> *Photos by Jason Yunis
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 03:31 AM~13404887
> *Morning m.i.a.
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 26 2009, 11:03 PM~13401482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be there. :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CULOOOOO.......... :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

ill be a few states away to pick that shit up when a hurricane blows it fuckin every where


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

sorry had to knock on u florida guys


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 06:31 AM~13404887
> *Morning m.i.a.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 26 2009, 08:09 PM~13401582
> *thats kool homey i seen u to wen u was coming in...same here u know with the bikes getting dem ready for the hardrock
> *



yoo raul said to call him


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 26 2009, 04:52 PM~13399047
> *I got these not chromed for sale. If I remember correctly, they're extended 1.5 inch. They were getting chromed but this guy lost his shop so I got them back un-chromed.
> 
> 
> ...


what bout the ball joints?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 03:31 AM~13404887
> *Morning m.i.a.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13401482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can we smoke or drink beer yes or no please let me no


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 08:06 AM~13405275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WOW :wow:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1093430827.html :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 27 2009, 12:32 PM~13406801
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1093430827.html :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: thats a hell of a price tag for a fake gn the engin looks like shit :twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WHO WANTS A SET UP
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1092327514.html :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IM BORED


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 27 2009, 10:32 AM~13406801
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1093430827.html :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



too much chrome on that engine, looks clean............................ :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

you still got those a arms


> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 26 2009, 03:52 PM~13399047
> *I got these not chromed for sale. If I remember correctly, they're extended 1.5 inch. They were getting chromed but this guy lost his shop so I got them back un-chromed.
> 
> 
> ...


still got the a arms for sale


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 08:06 AM~13405275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What topic was this from? I lost that build up from my subscriptions.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

im looking for a chrome cadillac grill 93-96 c.o.d.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, *RHYDERS STREET WEAR*

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BAD ASS PIC.................


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

TRUE !!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: I saw those rides yesterday in that forum... BAD ASS LINE UP


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a clean (UNTOUCHED) Continental Kit if anyone interested..Holla at me once i post the pics when i get around to it... uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 27 2009, 02:24 PM~13408759
> *I have a clean (UNTOUCHED) Continental Kit if anyone interested..Holla at me once i post the pics when i get around to it... uffin:
> *



What car is it for..................I want one for my 64.


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

Originally off of a old school Caddy


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Mar 27 2009, 05:55 AM~13405001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JAPAN IS OFF THE CHAIN !!!


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Mar 11 2009, 08:13 AM~13246390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :yes: she can get it !!


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2009, 11:32 PM~13333633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Photos by Jayson Yunis .........................


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Any cars for sale for around 2gs?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2009, 01:24 PM~13409194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 27 2009, 11:59 AM~13407984
> *im looking for a chrome cadillac grill 93-96 c.o.d.
> *


house grill


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 27 2009, 02:49 PM~13407903
> *What topic was this from? I lost that build up from my subscriptions.
> *


cadillac mo fest


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2009, 12:35 PM~13408350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yessir dem shits are a dream right there


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,Low_Ski_13...wats poppin


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 27 2009, 03:34 PM~13408853
> *Originally off of a old school Caddy
> *


picss :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watson here u go homey


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 27 2009, 09:00 PM~13410741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Thankz alot homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*yo dre THANKZ ALOT homie...ill be back for 3 more :biggrin: *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 27 2009, 08:00 PM~13410741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn dats tite work dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 09:04 PM~13410765
> *yo dre THANKZ ALOT homie...ill be back for 3 more  :biggrin:
> *


i'm gonna look 4 some throw back pics of my boys grand marquis....4pump 12 bats....kandy blue w flakes with white top....white n blue guts...hittin nice as 3 and was hittin bout 30-40" :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i found a pic on page 5 of the thread


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 27 2009, 06:39 AM~13405436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 27 2009, 10:03 PM~13411231
> *i found a pic on page 5 of the thread
> 
> 
> ...


man I got a pic of it saved on my photobucket...hold up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STR8CLOWNIN LS


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 10:07 PM~13411269
> *STR8CLOWNIN LS
> 
> 
> ...


damn where u find that i pic...i took that myself..a looooong time ago


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 27 2009, 10:10 PM~13411292
> *damn where u find that i pic...i took that myself..a looooong time ago
> *


I got that pic on my first page on my motivation fest....I came across it on cardomain I think?????anywayz do you have any more pic's


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt for a miami G-BODY sorry for the cell phone pics anyone want any engraving or 2-tone hit me up 





































spinners on the way to chrome
eddy's hand engraving topic


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 27 2009, 12:14 PM~13406625
> *can we smoke or drink beer yes or no please let me no
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 27 2009, 05:28 PM~13410545
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,Low_Ski_13...wats poppin
> *


CHILLIN NI99A GETTIN READY 2 RIDE 2 DA BEACH...NU??


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13411358
> *I got that pic on my first page on my motivation fest....I came across it on cardomain I think?????anywayz do you have any more pic's
> *


i have to search thru some floppy discs that i have to see what i come up with...i know i do though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 27 2009, 11:00 PM~13411721
> *i have to search thru some floppy discs that i have to see what i come up with...i know i do though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2009, 04:31 PM~13408814
> *What car is it for..................I want one for my 64.
> *


x2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 08:31 PM~13412015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 06:04 PM~13410765
> *yo dre THANKZ ALOT homie...ill be back for 3 more  :biggrin:
> *


ight just get me the pics and ill du dem


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 08:02 PM~13411733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is one bad mothafuka   :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yooo was good miami!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 28 2009, 12:40 PM~13415595
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

these are some clean fukers


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here is one of the pics I snapped last night @ towers.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

massacre,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER....wat up homey`s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 28 2009, 02:05 PM~13416061
> *Here is one of the pics I snapped last night @ towers.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: MY ***** THAT'S NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 28 2009, 02:07 PM~13416073
> *massacre,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER....wat up homey`s
> *


just changing my batteries :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 11:10 AM~13416092
> *just changing my batteries  :biggrin:
> *


str8 finna swang 2night


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 28 2009, 01:05 PM~13416061
> *Here is one of the pics I snapped last night @ towers.
> 
> 
> ...



My lens homie?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 28 2009, 02:19 PM~13416144
> *My lens homie?
> *


No thats the 18-105mm.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Blah.. then im not complimenting the photo lol


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 28 2009, 02:22 PM~13416164
> *Blah.. then im not complimenting the photo lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got home from re-shooting Martian..

had a little fun with one photo..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here goes one of his shots from last night.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 28 2009, 02:15 PM~13416119
> *str8 finna swang 2night
> *


naw homie....just going out with tham fam 2nite....what about you


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

IM not gonna compliment any photo.. until its shot with my lens =D


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 28 2009, 02:35 PM~13416223
> *IM not gonna compliment any photo.. until its shot with my lens =D
> *


Alright then sell me that 10-20 and Ill shoot all the pics you want. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I shot the shit out of that 10-20 this morning.. =D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 28 2009, 01:12 PM~13415797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot this


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 28 2009, 02:32 PM~13416208
> *Here goes one of his shots from last night.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 28 2009, 02:40 PM~13416253
> *I shot the shit out of that 10-20 this morning.. =D
> *


Must be nice.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 11:34 AM~13416219
> *naw homie....just going out with tham fam 2nite....what about you
> *


here chillin helping ma lil homey turn a bmx to a lowrider bike and might head out to the beach tonight


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 11:42 AM~13416261
> *you forgot this
> 
> 
> ...


thats one clean as wip homey


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 01:42 PM~13416261
> *you forgot this
> 
> 
> ...


Fuk'n nice....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 28 2009, 01:40 PM~13416253
> *I shot the shit out of that 10-20 this morning.. =D
> *


Sure did....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13,FatboyR&T..wat up pimps


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 02:42 PM~13416261
> *you forgot this
> 
> 
> ...


man....... the only thing wrong I seen on that car, was.........




































The little bends in the front license plate........... :biggrin: That sheit is clean and deserves a magazine page :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 4 brand new 175 70 14's pm me if interested .....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2009, 03:58 PM~13417139
> *for sale 4 brand new 175 70 14's pm me if interested .....
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 28 2009, 11:05 AM~13416061
> *Here is one of the pics I snapped last night @ towers.
> 
> 
> ...


thats my homies truck..lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90 post the pic.s


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 28 2009, 02:04 PM~13417164
> *HEAVErollerz90 post the pic.s
> *


lol imma do a tat ill do it later


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 28 2009, 02:52 PM~13416323
> *here chillin helping ma lil homey turn a bmx to a lowrider bike and might head out to the beach tonight
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 28 2009, 10:26 AM~13416182
> *Just got home from re-shooting Martian..
> 
> had a little fun with one photo..
> ...


is the car photoshoped in black and white? any more pics of the car?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

got the rims on the car


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 28 2009, 05:20 PM~13417628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The paint came out nice


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 28 2009, 05:20 PM~13417628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD PURP :biggrin: ITS BASER APPROVED :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 28 2009, 04:20 PM~13417628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   
M STATUS!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 28 2009, 05:18 PM~13417618
> *is the car photoshoped in black and white? any more pics of the car?
> *



Heres the car in color


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 02:49 PM~13417450
> *
> *


i took a few pics off the bike ill post dem up later :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

nice


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

anyone sellin 91-96 caprice/9c1 seats? lmk


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

spring break babe 2009 slims south beach


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

took dem with a regular camera


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking good purp ........


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

2009


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, *GALO1111, Martian*, HEAVErollerz90
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 04:34 PM~13418135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you like the white girls tommy .......


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 28 2009, 05:17 PM~13418416
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, GALO1111, Martian, HEAVErollerz90
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


fuzz nuts your next


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2009, 05:20 PM~13418432
> *i see you like the white girls tommy .......
> 
> 
> ...


spring break was off the chain this year homie :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

you guys are nasty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2009, 05:20 PM~13418432
> *i see you like the white girls tommy .......
> 
> 
> ...


lol . :0 she looks like my blondie


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 28 2009, 05:23 PM~13418448
> *you guys are nasty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ready for some 3 wheel action dre


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2009, 05:20 PM~13418432
> *i see you like the white girls tommy .......
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A GREAT FUCKING PICS! :thumbsup: i love me a white girl


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 05:28 PM~13418478
> *ready for some 3 wheel action dre
> *


always ready :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *INKSTINCT003, iceman42776, GALO1111*, Capital J,* DOUBLE-O*, Born 2 Die
wat up fellas! :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

hnicustoms, INKSTINCT003, iceman42776 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i need a intake manifold for my caddy any please pm me let me know


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

* I NEED THE FRONT WHEELWELLS FOR CUTLASS. ANYONE PARTING OUT A CUTLASS LET ME KNOW . NEED IT ASAP*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 05:41 PM~13418557
> *
> *


dam who bothered recording the p.o.s. ...lol just kidding looks good


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003,NICE 3 WHEEL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 05:46 PM~13418584
> *INKSTINCT003,NICE 3 WHEEL
> *


 :biggrin: you have the video that you took on the way there?? the micro gas hopping??


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0 SHIT IAM GETTIN READY :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

(ROLLIN), HEAVErollerz90, ROLLIN Vendetta, CALVIN, caprice ridah
:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup tommy.. wats good bro


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

sup tito.mang..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 28 2009, 05:57 PM~13418655
> *sup tommy.. wats good bro
> *


SHIT BORD AS HELL BUT TOOTIES TONIGHT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)+Mar 28 2009, 05:58 PM~13418671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel you tommy


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 28 2009, 06:01 PM~13418697
> *sup brother wats going on homez?
> i feel you tommy
> *


SAME SHIT THAT SEMINOLE CAR SHOW GOT SOME FUCKING CRAZY RULES


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 08:34 PM~13418508
> *hnicustoms, INKSTINCT003, iceman42776 :wave:
> *



wht up tom what up dre :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 07:05 PM~13417984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 28 2009, 08:01 PM~13418307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tommy, def boy jason came threw today in the his new lac . that boy love him some 90 caddys


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2009, 06:50 PM~13419001
> *tommy, def boy jason came threw today in the his new lac . that boy love him some 90 caddys
> 
> 
> ...


WOW CLEAN BUT NEED SOME 14X7 ON IT LOL HE LOVES THEM 90S


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 06:38 PM~13418927
> *nice
> *


thanxs homey


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 06:06 PM~13417989
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Real clean. Big ups to 25th street :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HEY DOBBLE O ,CHECK IT STILL GOT THEM CRAZY GIRLS IN OLD HOLLYWOOD LOL 
SPRING BRAKE 2009


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0 HOLLYWOOD BEACH


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 27 2009, 11:01 PM~13412871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i do not no where you kit these picture from
fine me a bad ass custom 54chevy  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

CRUZIN ON A SUNDAY


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DRE IS THAT YOU IN THE BACK ROUND


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

KEEP THIS ON THE DOWN LOW LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 28 2009, 07:17 PM~13418416
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, GALO1111, Martian, HEAVErollerz90
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut up Dre....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HELLO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 28 2009, 07:39 PM~13419272
> *wut up Dre....
> *


I SEE EVERYONES HOME BORED. NICE.


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003, 2-Face '64,
:wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 28 2009, 09:43 PM~13419305
> *I SEE EVERYONES HOME BORED. NICE.
> *


long day..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 10:36 PM~13419251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: This you tom


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DOUBLE-O, YOU SEE WHAT I POSTED YOU IN OLD HOLLYWOOD ABOUT 3 PAGES BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Mar 28 2009, 10:45 PM~13419323
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003, 2-Face '64,
> :wave:
> *


what up big dowg


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Mar 28 2009, 07:45 PM~13419323
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003, 2-Face '64,
> :wave:
> *


YOOO


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 07:47 PM~13419338
> *what up big dowg
> *


WHATS THE DEAL BORD AS HELL BOUT TO HEAD TO TOOTIES :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 10:50 PM~13419356
> *WHATS THE DEAL  BORD AS HELL BOUT TO HEAD TO TOOTIES    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 08:36 PM~13419251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 28 2009, 07:47 PM~13419336
> *DOUBLE-O, YOU SEE WHAT I POSTED YOU IN OLD HOLLYWOOD ABOUT 3 PAGES BACK  :biggrin:
> *


i likes


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 09:26 PM~13419629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were u get this pic homie?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 29 2009, 12:36 AM~13420087
> *were u get this pic homie?
> *


I for got :biggrin: cadillac mo did all the patterns on it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 09:42 PM~13420128
> *I for got  :biggrin: cadillac mo did all the  patterns on it
> *


maurice did those patterns


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2009, 01:01 AM~13420298
> *maurice did those patterns
> *


Not to many ppl know him by his real name but ya maurice did it


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 28 2009, 03:15 PM~13416473
> *Low_Ski_13,FatboyR&T..wat up pimps
> *


chillin, you?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

CAR SHOW TODAY AT 3:00 P.M. AT NIKKI MARINA(BIG BOYS AND THEIR TOYS) IN HALLANDALE. DONT KNOW HOW TO POST FLYER. BUT WE GIVIN OUT TROPHIES, CASH PRICES. I GOT ABOUT 15 MODELS COMING OUT AND TAKING PICTURES WITH THE RIDES. COME CHILL BY THE WATER AND DRINK AND EAT. CHECK OUT A PRE HANG OUT I DID 2 WEEKS AGO www.magicalphotos.com/recoupsundayscoolcars/

THE SHOW IS TODAY FOR MORE INFO 
CALL JAVI-786-290-6364


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 4 brand new 175 70 14's pm me if interested .....


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@Mar 29 2009, 05:19 AM~13421640
> *CAR SHOW TODAY AT 3:00 P.M. AT NIKKI MARINA(BIG BOYS AND THEIR TOYS) IN HALLANDALE. DONT KNOW HOW TO POST FLYER. BUT WE GIVIN OUT TROPHIES, CASH PRICES. I GOT ABOUT 15 MODELS COMING OUT AND TAKING PICTURES WITH THE RIDES. COME CHILL BY THE WATER AND DRINK AND EAT. CHECK OUT A PRE HANG OUT I DID 2 WEEKS AGO www.magicalphotos.com/recoupsundayscoolcars/
> 
> THE SHOW IS TODAY FOR MORE INFO
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

4 Members: GALO1111, Martian, Euro2low, hustler2919


what up homies?


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

WHAT UP MARTIAN.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@Mar 29 2009, 10:49 AM~13422073
> *WHAT UP MARTIAN.
> *


relaxin


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 29 2009, 08:55 AM~13422093
> *relaxin
> *


you going today


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 29 2009, 10:59 AM~13422108
> *you going  today
> *


Yup.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 29 2009, 09:01 AM~13422114
> *Yup.....
> *


fuzzy


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

DONT SWEAT IT WEATHER WILL CLEAR UP SUN IS OUT HERE IN THE BEACH NEXT 2 NIKKI . MOST OF THE SPOT IS COVERED ANYWAYS  PLUS THE BITCHES LOOK BETTER WET


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Cleaning the 59, for today................I need someone to drive the 64.


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 29 2009, 09:30 AM~13422222
> *Cleaning the 59, for today................I need someone to drive the 64.
> *


i'll drive the 64 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Capital J_@Mar 29 2009, 09:55 AM~13422379
> *i'll drive the 64  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


lol :ugh: :ugh: hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

any one.. sellin some power ballz. . bolas.. lol.. for a fender for a buick regal . passanger ..


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital J_@Mar 29 2009, 12:31 PM~13422575
> *any one.. sellin some power ballz. . bolas.. lol.. for a fender for a buick regal . passanger ..
> *


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REY DEL BARRIO_@Mar 29 2009, 10:57 AM~13422742
> *
> *


?????


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 28 2009, 11:46 PM~13421018
> *Not to many ppl know him by his real name but ya maurice did it
> nice work  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

JUST KNOW IM COMING SOONER OR LATER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 27 2009, 02:15 PM~13408152
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, RHYDERS STREET WEAR
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sample.. From Bacardi B-Live event in Miami Beach


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

danm this shit is boring today


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

CHOP CHOP MUFUCKAS!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=435261&st=820


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what's crackin M.I.A.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *2DAYWASAGOODDAY, caprice ridah*
wat up fellas... :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

NIKKI BEACH WAS OFF THE HOOK TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 29 2009, 09:02 PM~13425205
> *NIKKI BEACH WAS OFF THE HOOK TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


any pic's


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@Mar 29 2009, 06:19 AM~13421640
> *CAR SHOW TODAY AT 3:00 P.M. AT NIKKI MARINA(BIG BOYS AND THEIR TOYS) IN HALLANDALE. DONT KNOW HOW TO POST FLYER. BUT WE GIVIN OUT TROPHIES, CASH PRICES. I GOT ABOUT 15 MODELS COMING OUT AND TAKING PICTURES WITH THE RIDES. COME CHILL BY THE WATER AND DRINK AND EAT. CHECK OUT A PRE HANG OUT I DID 2 WEEKS AGO www.magicalphotos.com/recoupsundayscoolcars/
> 
> THE SHOW IS TODAY FOR MORE INFO
> ...


SHIT WAS GOODTIMES I LOVE IT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 06:07 PM~13425251
> *any pic's
> *


FUCK YA RIDES BOATS GIRLS IN WET CLOTHS SHIT I GOT THE PIC COMING


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good evening ya


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!*


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 29 2009, 07:52 PM~13425126
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, caprice ridah
> wat up fellas... :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 29 2009, 06:52 PM~13425648
> *:wave:
> *


wats good mang


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 29 2009, 02:28 PM~13423893
> *CHOP CHOP MUFUCKAS!!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=435261&st=820
> *


niicceeee good luck on the build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 29 2009, 11:48 AM~13423003
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats good Seth, Freddy.
Hitt me up Seth so we can see whats good with that music!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looking for clean 13's anyone gots some 4sale hit me up.

also for anyone with a piston pump. im selling a 5ft nitrogen tank full with the guage ,hose and adaptor


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 29 2009, 09:59 PM~13425721
> *niicceeee good luck on the build homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks pimpin. The hard part is done. Now the quarters and then she gets taken off the frame. Im trying to make it to the show, but most likely ill be in the Ace with the top back. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 29 2009, 07:13 PM~13425877
> *Thanks pimpin. The hard part is done. Now the quarters and then she gets taken off the frame. Im trying to make it to the show, but most likely ill be in the Ace with the top back. :biggrin:
> *


cool hope to see u out there


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 29 2009, 08:53 PM~13425657
> *wats good mang
> *


chilln bro wats good with the lac


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 09:23 PM~13427578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty bad ass.... :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital J_@Mar 30 2009, 12:30 AM~13427694
> *thats pretty bad ass....  :0
> *


Ya man I had to right click save that :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 09:32 PM~13427726
> *Ya man I had to right click save that  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im just posting stuff from the off topc anywayz I just wanted to know can anyone tell me what's this about????It's some type of art


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 09:42 PM~13427872
> *Im just posting stuff from the off topc anywayz I just wanted to know can anyone tell me what's this about????It's some type of art
> 
> 
> ...


shit.. they took art to a whole other level.. white ppl r nutz. :loco: ... that shit looks massivly pain full.. :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 11:42 PM~13427872
> *Im just posting stuff from the off topc anywayz I just wanted to know can anyone tell me what's this about????It's some type of art
> 
> 
> ...


yea, should look cool when healed. looks like bamboo branches with 2 leaves on the bottom side


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 30 2009, 12:50 AM~13428004
> *yea, should look cool when healed. looks like bamboo branches with 2 leaves on the bottom side
> *


Damn thankz for the info......that shit looks like it hurts


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 11:42 PM~13427872
> *Im just posting stuff from the off topc anywayz I just wanted to know can anyone tell me what's this about????It's some type of art
> 
> 
> ...



yea that scarification, they pretty much cut and peel the skin off in the design you want then after it heals the scars come out in the design you want... n if they really want it to pop out alot they keep it saran wraped the whole time it healing to suffocate the "wound"... this is the end results of that one..... 










n here r some videos of the process

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge11PVnp3wY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvhY7bkLoJs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 30 2009, 02:08 AM~13428805
> *yea that scarification, they pretty much cut and peel the skin off in the design you want then after it heals the scars come out in the design you want... n if they really want it to pop out alot they keep it saran wraped the whole time it healing to suffocate the "wound"... this is the end results of that one.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ DAMN THATS NICE ^^^


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

good morning M.I.A


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 30 2009, 12:33 AM~13427746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 29 2009, 10:42 PM~13427872
> *Im just posting stuff from the off topc anywayz I just wanted to know can anyone tell me what's this about????It's some type of art
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: SHIT LOOKS CRAZY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

good morning M.I.A


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

good morning miami :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAANNNDDOOOOOO


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 30 2009, 05:27 AM~13429491
> *good morning M.I.A
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 30 2009, 08:49 AM~13429537
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 30 2009, 05:52 AM~13429548
> *
> *


I'm lookin foward to that big ride out. ur car should be fully juiced by then right?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 29 2009, 02:48 PM~13423003
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 30 2009, 08:54 AM~13429554
> *I'm lookin foward to that big ride out. ur car should be fully juiced by then right?
> *


Ya man I thouth it was going to happend last saturday but something cam up with homie but it's all good.....ILL have the rear done for the ride........ :biggrin:


how you been


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 30 2009, 06:14 AM~13429624
> *Ya man I thouth it was going to happend last saturday but something cam up with homie but it's all good.....ILL have the rear done for the ride........ :biggrin:
> how you been
> *


chillin homie jus gettin the car on point :biggrin: u goin to the hard rock show?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 30 2009, 09:22 AM~13429652
> *chillin homie jus gettin the car on point :biggrin: u goin to the hard rock show?
> *


I know what you mean by on point.....your shit clean already IM sure you reinforceing the ride to hopp it :biggrin: Man I work every other sunday so I dont know but shit IM going to the ride out...The show is going to be a whatever thing bro just eat,talk,hang out,winn money but shit you know that ride out ppl going to be acting a ass threeing & hopping so IM more down for the ride out


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 02:42 AM~13429082
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice! :h5:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

money finally lookin right for a project


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Good morning miami does anyone need any a/c service today????


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up Miami ?!?!?!


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

uffin: HARD ROCK CAR SHOW REGISTRATION IS NOW AVAILABLE ONLINE. Go to CARWARZ.COM........( * The only thing that is different about this show, is that you are being charged $25 PER Specialty sections about your car. We'll see what happens ) ....GOOD LUCK TO ALL !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, 83delta88,* l0wrid3rchic0*, 06hemiram
sup ***** i see u lerking...lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 30 2009, 06:32 AM~13429709
> *very nice! :h5:
> *


DRON what they do fool .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 30 2009, 06:52 AM~13429783
> *money finally lookin right for a project
> *


what you wanna do ????? let me know .....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *IIMPALAA*, ripsta85, *MISTER ED*, 2-Face '64
sup fellas... :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here you go Dre..... :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 30 2009, 07:13 AM~13429891
> *uffin:  HARD ROCK CAR SHOW REGISTRATION IS NOW AVAILABLE ONLINE. Go to CARWARZ.COM........( * The only thing that is different about this show, is that you are being charged $25 PER Specialty sections about your car. We'll see what happens ) ....GOOD LUCK TO ALL !!!  :thumbsup:
> *


the link doesnt work.... whos registered..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 12:42 AM~13429082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNNNN


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 08:42 AM~13430683
> *Here you go Dre..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THEM DUST PATTERNS ON THAT BITCH. NOW THATS GANGSTA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 30 2009, 08:43 AM~13430696
> *the link doesnt work.... whos registered..
> *


http://www.carwarz.net/


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

YOU MAY HAVE TO REFRESH YOUR SCREEN, IT WORKED FINE FOR ME. Just log on to their site @ CARWARZ.COM...Don't quite understand as to why they would make us pay $25 for each Specialty. ...Regular Registration is $25 for the CLASSIFICATION...You will see once you start clicking on both sections as the price will increase when your done. IF so , Dont submit it !!! unless if you want to of course. ***** CASH IS DUE AT THE SHOW ***** :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: INKSTINCT003, *DOUBLE-O, GALO1111*, Evelitog, 59IMPALAon24s, Freakeone
:wave:







:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

sold


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 30 2009, 08:57 AM~13430842
> *http://www.carwarz.net/
> *


Registered.. :biggrin: Like that you just have to pay the day of show.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

dre don't lose that i like !


> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 30 2009, 09:05 AM~13430930
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: INKSTINCT003, DOUBLE-O, GALO1111, Evelitog, 59IMPALAon24s, Freakeone
> :wave:
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

7 Members: 59IMPALAon24s, GALO1111, caprice ridah, *95rangeron14z, DOUBLE-O*, Evelitog, Freakeone

Whats New


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got these staggered sevas 22s with NEW tires........ 
















TAKING OFFERS or TRADES


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 AM~13430683
> *Here you go Dre..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



take any pic of the 59 w that lens..................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 30 2009, 10:07 AM~13430952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bring u the money tonight.........................$1000 right?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

IIMPALAA :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 30 2009, 09:16 AM~13431075
> *I'll bring u the money tonight.........................$1000 right?
> *


its sold bitch needed the money to pay my wife .all those kids i got ya dig


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, GALO1111, IIMPALAA, caprice ridah


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 30 2009, 10:19 AM~13431129
> *its sold bitch needed the money to pay my wife .all those kids i got ya dig
> *



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the adoptions went thru ?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hey bear :wave: are u riding to the hangout 2nite??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DRE , TOMMY , STEPHEN , CARLOS :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 4 brand new 175 70 14's pm me if interested .....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 10:26 AM~13431207
> *DRE , TOMMY , STEPHEN , CARLOS  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



I'll see you tonight w the movies......................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 30 2009, 12:07 PM~13430952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: you see I told you was going to sale it tomm.....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 30 2009, 12:14 PM~13431050
> *take any pic of the 59 w that lens..................
> *


:yes:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 30 2009, 08:55 AM~13430824
> *LOOK AT THEM DUST PATTERNS ON THAT BITCH. NOW THATS GANGSTA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STEPHEN when we going to start working on the vw's ***** , that bug game is serious down here . i'm getting a bus with MAD WINDOWS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 30 2009, 09:28 AM~13431225
> *I'll see you tonight w the movies......................
> *


throw in some pornos NIKKA , i know you have a library full of those things :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 01:33 PM~13431754
> *STEPHEN when we going to start working on the vw's ***** , that bug game is serious down here . i'm getting a bus with MAD WINDOWS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 30 2009, 09:19 AM~13431129
> *its sold bitch needed the money to pay my wife .all those kids i got ya dig
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 10:41 AM~13431830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHH SHIT ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Mar 29 2009, 09:09 PM~13425834
> *Whats good Seth, Freddy.
> Hitt me up Seth so we can see whats good with that music!
> *


whats crackin :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> AHH SHIT ...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

Sup Homies got some stuff for sale. almost complete chrome 3 pump set parts are the following.
showtime pump/bmh piston tank w/adel 2 dump new pump head (chrome)
2 old school reds pumps one dump on each pump new motors and pump heads
also chrome. 
2 #6 hoses for the front and 2 #6 hoses for the rear
solenoid for rear pumps and front pump , 
all wiring with xtra wiring and ends 
4 switches mounted on chrome plate (prewired frt,back,3wheels)
4 new cylinders prohopper comps 8's and 14's 
and a spare few other parts (motors , pump heads) 
well over $1500 selling for $700 obo 
most of the stuff is brandnew never used just put together 
call or text best is text (954)245-8996 I can email or text some pics 
Miguel


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Mar 29 2009, 10:09 PM~13425834
> *Whats good Seth, Freddy.
> Hitt me up Seth so we can see whats good with that music!
> *


:wave:

No doubt. :yes: I'm fiendin' for an amp. I need some tunes in Betty, so I can get my groove on while dip'n down I-95.


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

**NEW UPDATE FOR THE HARD ROCK SHOW** Parking spots for the show will be ( SIDE BY SIDE ) as its in a parking lot, JUST LIKE TOWERS...You do have to register for different classes such as PAINT, INTERIOR, ETC. AT $25 A POP...ADDITIONAL THAN UR $25 FOR UR CAR ITSELF.. :0 :thumbsdown: :dunno: WHO KNOWS HOW THE PICS WILL ACTUALLY COME OUT...:werd:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 10:45 AM~13431882
> *AHH SHIT ......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 30 2009, 01:14 PM~13433234
> ***NEW UPDATE FOR THE HARD ROCK SHOW** Parking spots for the show will be ( SIDE BY SIDE ) as its in a parking lot, JUST LIKE TOWERS...You do have to register for different classes such as PAINT, INTERIOR, ETC. AT $25 A POP...ADDITIONAL THAN UR $25 FOR UR CAR ITSELF..  :0  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  WHO KNOWS HOW THE PICS WILL ACTUALLY COME OUT...:werd:
> *


so u pay 25 first for registering then additional 25 for every class u choose to compete in?damn them indians think they slick by the end of the day the money they give away will be courtesy of us :angry: plus the fact that its basically an empty parking lot and they charging 2 park and show...no indoors?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 01:45 PM~13431882
> *AHH SHIT ......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, ive always wanted one... those are nice...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 10:33 AM~13431754
> *STEPHEN when we going to start working on the vw's ***** , that bug game is serious down here . i'm getting a bus with MAD WINDOWS  :biggrin:
> *


i already started :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

:yes: :dunno: i'm speaking with them now via email. They said that when it gets closer to the show, they will let me know on how exactly they will set us up..So far, it doesnt sound that interesting to me. That one has to pay for the category that they have which is paint/interior/etc...makes no sense... **** EXCUSES for them not to pay out the cash they guarantee ***** :biggrin: I'LL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED ONCE I HEAR ANYTHING...anyone can contact hem via email on their link ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:







a little line up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:







a little line up

MAH ******


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 30 2009, 04:38 PM~13433405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Stephen, 

PM me your number so we can set something up.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003

que bola?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

my old bus


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 01:42 PM~13433433
> *MAH ******
> *


EXCLUSIVE CC


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 30 2009, 01:42 PM~13433438
> *INKSTINCT003
> 
> que bola?
> *


dimelo


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ORO SOLIDO_@Mar 30 2009, 01:35 PM~13433379
> *:yes:  :dunno: i'm speaking with them now via email. They said that when it gets closer to the show, they will let me know on how exactly they will set us up..So far, it doesnt sound that interesting to me. That one has to pay for the category that they have which is paint/interior/etc...makes no sense... **** EXCUSES for them not to pay out the cash they guarantee *****  :biggrin: I'LL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED ONCE I HEAR ANYTHING...anyone can contact hem via email on their link ...
> *


sounds like they trying to hustle ...they better get it right or theyll be assed out im sure no one wants to pay them just to park and show theyre shit for nuthin  ..

shows like this make it hard for us to show and support the movement ..they turn everything into a hustle fukem"


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 05:00 PM~13433599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you take some good pics their homie!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Watson, better be careful at work....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 30 2009, 05:07 PM~13433670
> *Watson, better be careful at work....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ok


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 30 2009, 01:50 PM~13433508
> *sounds like they trying to hustle ...they better get it right or theyll be assed out im sure no one wants to pay them just to park and show theyre shit for nuthin  ..
> 
> shows like this make it hard for us to show and support the movement ..they turn everything into a hustle fukem"
> *


FUK IT I GUESS WE HAVE THE CRUISE THE WEEK AFTER THAT CAR SHOW IF ANYTHANG ,MAYBE A BETTA TRUN OUT I KNOW MOST PEOLPE WOULD LIKE THE RIDE BETTER NO FEES


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Double O pretty soon we are going to do our own photoshoots lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

A true Stephen throw back rite here








lol


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 01:42 PM~13433433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lylorly, DOUBLE-O, AFRO JIMMY, jefe de jefes
whats going on :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ya'll


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 02:00 PM~13433599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice use of cam effect.. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys i got this off the car warz website..

RegistrationBecome part of the Car War experience! Pre-register online for only $25 per category. 
Show off your ride to thousands of spectators, photographers, and national media coverage. Show date April 19, 2009 from 10am - 6pm. Rainout date: April 26. Important Information$25 pre-register each category. Deadline 12:00am April 13, 2009. 
$35 day of show each category.
Must present I.D. and copy of car show registration at the registration booth during roll in. 



THIS IS FUCKIN INSANE.. THESE PPL ARE ON SOME GOOD SHIT..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

NIKKI BEACH









































NIKKI BEACH


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Mar 30 2009, 01:20 PM~13432196
> *Sup Homies got some stuff for sale. almost complete chrome 3 pump set parts are the following.
> showtime pump/bmh piston tank w/adel 2 dump new pump head (chrome)
> 2 old school reds pumps one dump on each pump new motors and pump heads
> ...



how much you want for the piston pump?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

man, i just went to the arabs round my crib and they told me tomorrow newports will be $9 a pack...i told him they were crazy


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 30 2009, 07:00 PM~13435331
> *man, i just went to the arabs round my crib and they told me tomorrow newports will be $9 a pack...i told him they were crazy
> *


DAMNNNNNN I GUESS NO MORE SMOKING FOR ME


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

NICE ,I REGISTERED YESTERDAY ! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 30 2009, 08:01 PM~13435336
> *DAMNNNNNN I GUESS NO MORE SMOKING FOR ME
> *



shit you aint kiddin..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,Low_Ski_13..wats good


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin homie, you?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 30 2009, 05:51 PM~13435832
> *chillin homie, you?
> *


here chillin u know on the same shit


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 30 2009, 05:01 PM~13435339
> *
> 
> *


THE MORENA REGISTERED :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 30 2009, 05:18 PM~13435488
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,Low_Ski_13..wats good
> *


:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 30 2009, 06:02 PM~13435983
> *:wave:
> *


que bola wat chu up to


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 30 2009, 06:04 PM~13436009
> *que bola wat chu up to
> *


nuthin much just here waiting for my mom to call me so that i can pick her up.. im thinkin about goin to the hangout.. still dont know yet.. if not u know where i'll be lol.. shit playing dominoes choppin up everyone lol


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 30 2009, 04:49 PM~13435242
> *how much you want for the piston pump?
> *


pm me an offer or text me homie. 
I'm really just trying to sell everything as a whole.
but if some good cash offers come up i will part
mine you piston pump is plumed with a adel2 (fyi)


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 30 2009, 06:07 PM~13436049
> *nuthin much just here waiting for my mom to call me so that i can pick her up.. im thinkin about goin to the hangout.. still dont know yet.. if not u know where i'll be lol.. shit playing dominoes choppin up everyone lol
> *


lol sounds like a plan :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 30 2009, 06:11 PM~13436100
> *lol sounds like a plan  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna go to the hangout but idk if its worth the drive u feel me?

:wave: bear


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Capital J_@Mar 30 2009, 07:31 PM~13435062
> *nice use of cam effect..  :thumbsup:
> *


They are photoshopped.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Yo phil how did those discs work out for you?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 30 2009, 06:14 PM~13436132
> *i wanna go to the hangout but idk if its worth the drive u feel me?
> 
> :wave: bear
> *


yea i feel u


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Mar 30 2009, 06:14 PM~13436132
> *i wanna go to the hangout but idk if its worth the drive u feel me?
> 
> :wave: bear
> *


da hangout in sw ?where at?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

this Saturady is the car show at fuds down sotuth whos is going to ride...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Low_Ski_13, 59IMPALAon24s, DoneDeal82 R.O., BigPoppa78, chevyboy01, hialeah305boyz, *IIMPALAA*, majikmike0118, *MAAANDO*, 83delta88, *sucio138*, *hwdsfinest*

:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 30 2009, 10:10 PM~13436690
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Low_Ski_13, 59IMPALAon24s, DoneDeal82 R.O., BigPoppa78, chevyboy01, hialeah305boyz, IIMPALAA, majikmike0118, MAAANDO, 83delta88, sucio138, hwdsfinest
> 
> ...


Wassup white boy!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 07:14 PM~13436741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 08:23 PM~13436222
> *Yo phil how did those discs work out for you?
> *



Dude.. it keeps freezing on me.. and everytime i reboot the prog.. it tells me the serial is bad.. I have to keep putting in a new one..

I think im better off with my laptop


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Had to go through my rolodex of photos.. anyone want photos from 
Lowrider Miami 2006?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 30 2009, 07:58 PM~13437368
> *Had to go through my rolodex of photos.. anyone want photos from
> Lowrider Miami 2006?
> *


hell yea


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My dog is going crazy.. Lemme walk him.. and i'll post them up =D


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 10:14 PM~13436738
> *Wassup white boy!
> *



chillin...you n the fam?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 30 2009, 10:58 PM~13437368
> *Had to go through my rolodex of photos.. anyone want photos from
> Lowrider Miami 2006?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 30 2009, 08:13 PM~13437582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i need her in my life :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

OK.. we ready for photos?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lowrider Miami 2006


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD PICS PHILL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

nice phil.. :thumbsup: shit i wish u would of had a pic of my grand cherokee that year


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ALOT OF NICE CARS IN THOSE PICTURES


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys.. Sorry to thread Hijack again =D


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

awsome pics phil!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 30 2009, 11:43 PM~13439064
> *Thats it guys.. Sorry to thread Hijack again =D
> *


no more?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got hundreds more.. but those are the only ones i pulled out and tagged with my name.. It would take forever to do them all.. I just grabbed 177 images.. that i thought were the best


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 31 2009, 12:12 AM~13439461
> *I got hundreds more.. but those are the only ones i pulled out and tagged with my name.. It would take forever to do them all.. I just grabbed 177 images.. that i thought were the best
> *


in that case heres all my photobucket had of lowrider 07 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

thats it


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah.. the ones you posted were 07.. I did the 06 show..

When i get some time.. ill throw out the 07 photos.. It takes forever to tage each photo though =/


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo wen u see dem pics u lay back and think wat really happen to all those cars from down here wat happen to the lowrider game did big rims really take over everyone that had a lowrider or wat that's my question i think there's more competition on lowriders den big rims thats just me


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

these were from the 305 picnic in 2002/2003? the pictures aint all that cause it was a dark humid day and i never noticed the SMUDGE on the lens!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

thats it


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

DAMN WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO ALL THOSE CARS..... YA BOYS WERE DOING IT BIG...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> DAMN WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO ALL THOSE CARS..... YA BOYS WERE DOING IT BIG...
> [/b]




X 2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE PIC'S PHIL


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

DAMN NICE PICS. REAL THROWBACK


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 31 2009, 05:27 AM~13441393
> *these were from the 305 picnic in 2002/2003? the pictures aint all that cause it was a dark humid day and i never noticed the SMUDGE on the lens!
> [
> 
> ...



Excellent.. Thats my Caddy.. =D


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a lot of 5x7 prints scanned? I have about 900 and don't have the time to do it in a regular flatbed scanner.


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Mar 30 2009, 11:20 AM~13432196
> *Sup Homies got some stuff for sale. almost complete chrome 3 pump set parts are the following.
> showtime pump/bmh piston tank w/adel 2 dump new pump head (chrome)
> 2 old school reds pumps one dump on each pump new motors and pump heads
> ...


bump


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 31 2009, 11:35 AM~13442561
> *Anyone know where I can get a lot of 5x7 prints scanned? I have about 900 and don't have the time to do it in a regular flatbed scanner.
> *


Kinkos?? :dunno:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 31 2009, 11:16 AM~13442887
> *Kinkos?? :dunno:
> *


I checked and you have to do them one at a time. I need a service that has a scanner that will do them automatically.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

well i started about noon and heres some updates...



























shit while im at it. does any1 in south fla. know where to get this polished up at a good price?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

POWDER COAT IT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST THROW THE CAR OUT AND GET A NEW ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 31 2009, 11:54 AM~13444138
> *JUST THROW THE CAR OUT AND GET A NEW ONE :biggrin:
> *


ur not funny at all. save ur negative comments please. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2009, 11:50 AM~13444101
> *POWDER COAT IT
> *


i thought of it but dont know wat color im going with...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 31 2009, 11:59 AM~13444186
> *i thought of it but dont know wat color im going with...
> *


my boy can do it in chrome , that's how the intake in my monte is . pm me if you want the number .


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody interested in a edelbrock intake manifold performer?? Selling it for 80


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

clean ass 4door :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2009, 12:27 PM~13444428
> *Anybody interested in a edelbrock intake manifold performer?? Selling it for 80
> *


wat does it fit and pics?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 31 2009, 03:47 PM~13445022
> *wat does it fit and pics?
> *


Chevy small blocks. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI89erSI0c8


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 31 2009, 04:53 PM~13445620
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


\

CLEAN. LOT OF G BODYS COMING OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2009, 03:09 PM~13445751
> *\
> 
> CLEAN. LOT OF G BODYS COMING OUT SOON  :biggrin:
> *


thanks just sold it


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4vXbscw7-8
old school


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

Damn and to think that all those pics were 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, chevyboy01, AFRO JIMMY, ES_71Monte, PIMP C, *ROLLIN Vendetta*, GUIDO


:wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 30 2009, 09:07 AM~13430952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I TOUGHT I TOLD U NO MORE GRIP TAPE DOWN THE SIDE THE CAR


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REY DEL BARRIO_@Mar 31 2009, 03:27 PM~13445886
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, chevyboy01, AFRO JIMMY, ES_71Monte, PIMP C, ROLLIN Vendetta, GUIDO
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola asere...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Got this Edelbrock RPM Performer intake manifold for Chevy small blocks. selling it for $80. goes for $200 brand new. Check summit for pricing


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2009, 04:43 PM~13446443
> *Got this Edelbrock RPM Performer intake manifold for Chevy small blocks. selling it for $80. goes for $140 brand new
> 
> 
> ...


ill give u $200 rit nowww...lol


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2009, 03:09 PM~13445751
> *\
> 
> CLEAN. LOT OF G BODYS COMING OUT SOON  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 31 2009, 06:45 PM~13446461
> *ill give u $200 rit nowww...lol
> *


daleeee bring the money


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2009, 04:51 PM~13446488
> *daleeee bring the money
> *


chill out fool u know im a v6 rider


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 31 2009, 04:53 PM~13446499
> *chill out fool u know im a v6 rider
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> > More
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

also got some stock chevy 305 heads. SELLING FOR $80


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2009, 04:43 PM~13446443
> *Got this Edelbrock RPM Performer intake manifold for Chevy small blocks. selling it for $80. goes for $200 brand new. Check summit for pricing
> 
> 
> ...


damn nigha at least clean it .. shit .. clean it up and sell it for a hundred.. and say its like new.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 31 2009, 05:08 PM~13446637
> *
> *


yea that manifold wont fit my engine :biggrin:


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 31 2009, 11:38 AM~13444006
> *well i started about noon and heres some updates...
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you need some headers.. i got some hooker headers.. shorty??? brand new.. sorry not chrome.. black . if interested>>??


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 31 2009, 03:39 PM~13445996
> *I TOUGHT I TOLD U NO MORE GRIP TAPE DOWN THE SIDE THE CAR
> *


ya i put a sticker :0


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 31 2009, 07:01 PM~13447634
> *ya i put a sticker :0
> *



is the paint done yet we need more pics


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 31 2009, 07:22 PM~13447883
> *is the paint done yet we need more pics
> *


x2


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CADILLAC D, uce84, *DRòN,* blackonblack64, ripsta85, chevyboy01, Nepz95, 2-Face '64



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 31 2009, 05:53 PM~13445620
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* DATS MINE NOW* :0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 31 2009, 07:22 PM~13447883
> *is the paint done yet we need more pics
> *


i sold the regal i got a 75 donk :0


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 31 2009, 10:32 PM~13448019
> *i sold the regal i got a 75 donk  :0
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HERES THE NEW RIDE SNEEK PEEK :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital J_@Mar 31 2009, 06:53 PM~13447547
> *looks like you need some headers.. i got some hooker headers.. shorty??? brand new.. sorry not chrome.. black . if interested>>??
> *


na fool thanks but i dont think fleetwood's dont look right with exhaust noise coming out of it


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 31 2009, 07:42 PM~13448136
> *na fool thanks but i dont think fleetwood's dont look right with exhaust noise coming out of it
> *


str8 up smart move


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Mar 31 2009, 07:44 PM~13448157
> *str8 up smart move
> *


u know!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

got some Regal Limited Upper door panels (the ones with the wood handles)
i'll trade for some Monte Carlo SS Upper panels
also the Rear Panel Inserts for a Limited


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

any out there have or know someone thats got some 13s for sale ???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow just did a fantasy baseball draft.. I swear some people should wear helmets and drool cups ::sigh::

I have the greatest team EVER


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 31 2009, 09:30 PM~13447990
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: CADILLAC D, uce84, DRòN, blackonblack64, ripsta85, chevyboy01, Nepz95, 2-Face '64
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 31 2009, 07:42 PM~13448131
> *HERES THE NEW RIDE  SNEEK PEEK  :biggrin:
> *



PIC AINT WORKING FOOL


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 31 2009, 07:42 PM~13448136
> *na fool thanks but i dont think fleetwood's dont look right with exhaust noise coming out of it
> *


no prob.. jus lookin out..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody nose anybody that rewire cars from front to back
i have the new wire harness let me no thanks homie
need a good price :wow: :nicoderm: :rant: :420: :420:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 31 2009, 09:54 PM~13448282
> *Wow just did a fantasy baseball draft.. I swear some people should wear helmets and drool cups ::sigh::
> 
> I have the greatest team EVER
> *


team?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 31 2009, 03:09 PM~13445751
> *\
> 
> CLEAN. LOT OF G BODYS COMING OUT SOON  :biggrin:
> *


TO BAD THE EXECUTIONER IS GONE I WOULD OF LOVED TO COMPETE  SHOW OR STREET..................


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 31 2009, 02:54 PM~13444138
> *JUST THROW THE CAR OUT AND GET A NEW ONE :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 31 2009, 10:33 PM~13448768
> *team?
> *





McCann, Brian C 
Howard, Ryan 1B 
Cano, Robinson 2B 
Davis, Chris 3B TEX 
Jeter, Derek SS NYY 
Braun, Ryan J. LF MIL
Guerrero, Vladimir RF 
Ramirez, Manny LF LA 
Thome, Jim DH CHW 

Carmona, Fausto SP CLE 
Chamberlain, Joba SP NYY
Gallardo, Yovani SP MIL
Morrow, Brandon SP SEA
Myers, Brett SP PHI 
Lidge, Brad RP PHI
Rivera, Mariano RP NYY

Reserve Batters 
Wieters, Matt C BAL 
Bradley, Milton OF CHC

Reserve Pitchers
Penny, Brad SP BOS 
Price, David SP TB
Jenks, Bobby RP CHW
TOTALS Active: 16, Reserve: 5


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 31 2009, 08:22 PM~13448598
> *anybody nose anybody  that rewire cars from front to back
> i have  the new wire harness let me no thanks homie
> need a good price :wow:  :nicoderm:  :rant:  :420:  :420:
> *



viejitos check out the wire man he doese all sorts of wireing on cars so i dont see y he cant help you out 

he specializes in older model cars a/c auto electric window motors alarms steros custom exaust air brushings steering columns digital dash boards msd ignition systems hid kits

nisex morales cell# 786 486 0377
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :werd:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

sellin a 93 accord,full air ride,on 17's...let me know....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

fleetwood239, sickassscion, *Lowridergame305*, iceman42776, GbodyonD's, CANDYBLUE94, ROLLIN Vendetta, CadillakRidah106 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Mar 31 2009, 05:17 PM~13446710
> *nice cl i seen it before :thumbsup:
> *


tell buddy that its funna get repoed if he dont finish payin 4 it... thanxs


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

STILL FOR SALE 2500 FIRM NEED THE MONEY!CAR WELL WORTH IT!RUNS GREAT EVERYTHING WORKS.305 316 6776


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

2200 god damn...broward keepin this TTT as well   :420: :420:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

tattoos by purp 

305-331-0351


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 31 2009, 10:26 PM~13450379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homey


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 31 2009, 10:47 PM~13448975
> *TO BAD THE EXECUTIONER IS GONE I WOULD OF LOVED TO COMPETE   SHOW OR STREET..................
> *


I still can't beliave you sold it. Im pretty sure the next ride you build is going to be as bad as the regal. Ima holla at you in a couple weeks. The green bucket needs to get buffed :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

ANY1 SELLIN SUM 24s DUB FLOATERS OR 26s?????


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 31 2009, 09:08 PM~13449331
> *McCann, Brian C
> Howard, Ryan 1B
> Cano, Robinson 2B
> ...


nice line up phil :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, boostmobile, Evelitog, PIMP C, iceman42776, *l0wrid3rchic0*, lylorly

morning


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what's crackin miami


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 1 2009, 04:58 AM~13451653
> *I still can't beliave you sold it. Im pretty sure the next ride you build is going to be as bad as the regal. Ima holla at you in a couple weeks. The green bucket needs to get buffed :biggrin:
> *


whenever u ready.......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

who's all going to the hangout tonight


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

you sold the regal. I just sold mine to never got to take it out feel me.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Mar 31 2009, 10:32 PM~13448018
> * DATS MINE NOW :0
> *


DAMMM DATS NICE!!!!!
LUCKY


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

new 14x7 only had them on the car for 2 weeks need cash asap with new tires 175 70 14s hankook im not really tryn to get rid of them but got know choice got pay my bills askin $ 450 obo give me a call or text me 754 244 3108 alex


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Apr 1 2009, 05:43 AM~13451764
> *ANY1 SELLIN SUM 24s DUB FLOATERS OR 26s?????
> *


i got some 4's and 6's for slae


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Apr 1 2009, 02:57 PM~13454647
> *i got some 4's and 6's for slae
> *


WAS UP WITH UR SIGNATURE THATS GAY AS HELL 
I WORSHIP THE COCK..... I PUT THE COCK IN A PEDASTOOL... I LOVE COKS IN AND AROUND MY MOUTH


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 31 2009, 11:26 PM~13450379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 1 2009, 01:26 AM~13450379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY NI99A PURP THAT BOY IS TAKING OVA THE MIA


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

Sup Homies got some stuff for sale. almost complete chrome 3 pump set parts are the following.
showtime pump/bmh piston tank w/adel 2 dump new pump head (chrome)
2 old school reds pumps one dump on each pump new motors and pump heads
also chrome. 
2 #6 hoses for the front and 2 #6 hoses for the rear
solenoid for rear pumps and front pump , 
all wiring with xtra wiring and ends 
4 switches mounted on chrome plate (prewired frt,back,3wheels)
4 new cylinders prohopper comps 8's and 14's 
and a spare few other parts (motors , pump heads) 
well over $1500 selling for $700 obo 
most of the stuff is brandnew never used just put together 
call or text best is text (954)245-8996 I can email or text some pics 
Miguel

bump ** WILLING TO PART OUT HIT ME UP **


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 1 2009, 12:36 PM~13454930
> *WAS UP WITH UR SIGNATURE THATS GAY AS HELL
> I WORSHIP THE COCK..... I PUT THE COCK IN A PEDASTOOL... I LOVE COKS IN AND AROUND MY MOUTH
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

yoo does anyone know where to get or got an 87 Ls monte carlo front tag box??


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

2 Members: MAAANDO, *2DAYWASAGOODDAY*

Yo Carlos was telling me about the 60. Can i shoot the 60 when its done? PM me


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monte24 :wave: hey friend... so u ahd me post up that shit cuz u said u didnt feel like getting on nd now ur on... de pinga ur ugly... love ya


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 1 2009, 12:26 AM~13450379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

3 Members: Martian, Freakeone, AFRO JIMMY...

Whats up Jimmy? :0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 31 2009, 10:26 PM~13450379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Got this Edelbrock RPM Performer intake manifold for Chevy small blocks. selling it for $100 OBO. goes for $200 brand new. Check summit for pricing


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 1 2009, 04:38 PM~13457123
> *Got this Edelbrock RPM Performer intake manifold for Chevy small blocks. selling it for $100 OBO. goes for $200 brand new. Check summit for pricing
> 
> 
> ...


 Bump


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Summit has it for $120.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody know who selling an monte ls?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 1 2009, 04:16 PM~13457483
> *anybody know who selling an monte ls?
> *


Try kar conection,i think he had one there the other day i passed by there....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13453443
> *new 14x7  only had them on the car for 2 weeks need cash asap with new tires 175 70 14s  hankook  im not really tryn to get rid of them but got know choice got pay my bills askin $ 450 obo give me a call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Apr 1 2009, 11:57 AM~13454647
> *i got some 4's and 6's for slae
> *


I WORSHIP THE COCK..... I PUT THE COCK IN A PEDASTOOL... I LOVE COKS IN AND AROUND MY MOUTH 
dammm i always new it u was to big for the closet lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

"ACE", 96Linc, *Lowridergame305*, lylorly

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorryy...RAWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2009, 06:30 PM~13458272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 1 2009, 05:35 PM~13458337
> *i like....
> *


 i found it on some other form...its very clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2009, 08:36 PM~13458351
> *i found it on some other form...its very clean... :thumbsup:
> *


yea clean as fuck, i read that the owner bought it from some police auction in south florida. i saw the build up, it had some rust on a door but was pretty clean, and it was black .


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2009, 06:36 PM~13458351
> *i found it on some other form...its very clean... :thumbsup:
> *


you can tell it is.... my dream is to have a drop top 59


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

theres a red 59 vert for sale in miami for 66,000 and its no were as clean as that one.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 1 2009, 05:44 PM~13458426
> *yea clean as fuck, i read that the owner bought it from some police auction in south florida. i saw the build up, it had some rust on a door but was pretty clean, and it was black .
> *


Dam fool..do u know the guys social #...naw j.k...u riden to the hangout ???


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2009, 08:45 PM~13458445
> *Dam fool..do u know the guys social #...naw j.k...u riden to the hangout ???
> *


lol i dunno yet i think so. u?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 1 2009, 05:46 PM~13458460
> *lol i dunno yet i think so. u?
> *


 yea im getting ready...try to go so we can shyt chat a lil...lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 1 2009, 08:44 PM~13458427
> *you can tell it is.... my dream is to have a drop top 59
> *


your a cut and a weld away from making your dream a reality, as well as a headache lol. :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 1 2009, 05:48 PM~13458489
> *your a cut and a weld away from making your dream a reality, as well as a headache lol.  :biggrin:
> *











thats not funny....look wat i found..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 1 2009, 06:48 PM~13458489
> *your a cut and a weld away from making your dream a reality, as well as a headache lol.  :biggrin:
> *


believe me i have thought about it and even ad a vert rack two doors and everything bought once... lol..... maybe one crazy day....... ill saw saw that bitch


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

just cost alot to do and dnt no of any one that does it......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup yall


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2009, 07:30 PM~13458272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all you homies need to stop building these new cars 
and get a classic car why i say this you put 10 to 15 gran on a car 
when you want to sell it you get shit for it 
when you have a classic car or truck you can sell it and you get big bucks for you old ride
you guys feel me  viejitos miami fl in your hood


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13459147
> *:
> all you homies need to stop building these new cars
> and get a classic car why i say this you put 10 to 15 gran on a car
> ...


 :thumbsup: .............................your right, the classics are a good invesment, very good advise. Not to mention a better looking line up when other lowriders from other states see our cars.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 1 2009, 11:12 PM~13459468
> *:thumbsup: .............................your right, the classics are a good invesment, very good advise. Not to mention a better looking line up when other lowriders from other states see our cars.
> *


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 1 2009, 10:04 PM~13458696
> *believe me i have thought about it and even ad a vert rack two doors and everything bought once... lol..... maybe one crazy day....... ill saw saw that bitch
> *


Yo Stephen, 

The hardest part is gathering the parts. The easy part is cutting that bitch up.


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 1 2009, 05:02 PM~13457356
> *Summit has it for $120.
> *


150 plus shippin to be exact... :biggrin: 
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...01&autoview=sku


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 1 2009, 12:26 AM~13450379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 1 2009, 05:16 PM~13457483
> *anybody know who selling an monte ls?
> *


1980 montie for sell. turbo runs great 3000 twin


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13453443
> *new 14x7  only had them on the car for 2 weeks need cash asap with new tires 175 70 14s  hankook  im not really tryn to get rid of them but got know choice got pay my bills askin $ 450 obo give me a call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 1 2009, 03:36 PM~13454930
> *WAS UP WITH UR SIGNATURE THATS GAY AS HELL
> I WORSHIP THE COCK..... I PUT THE COCK IN A PEDASTOOL... I LOVE COKS IN AND AROUND MY MOUTH
> *



:0 LOL.


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 1 2009, 12:36 PM~13454930
> *WAS UP WITH UR SIGNATURE THATS GAY AS HELL
> I WORSHIP THE COCK..... I PUT THE COCK IN A PEDASTOOL... I LOVE COKS IN AND AROUND MY MOUTH
> *





naa these people at the shop got in my shit and started fuckin around


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

whts good anyone got a ls monte driver door for sale


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 1 2009, 07:48 PM~13459147
> *:
> all you homies need to stop building these new cars
> and get a classic car why i say this you put 10 to 15 gran on a car
> ...


    SO TRUE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 1 2009, 08:19 PM~13459577
> *Yo Stephen,
> 
> The hardest part is gathering the parts. The easy part is cutting that bitch up.
> *


to think i had them and sold rack and doors lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: heyyyyyy miami


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey.. one of the models ive used years ago just sent me a text asking if i know anyone who can fix a master cylinder.. apparently her brakes went out.. and some shop is trying to get $600 from her..

Can anyone help out? or know of a shop that will be cheaper?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: lowridermovement, ripsta85, -CAROL CITY-, HEAVErollerz90, l0wrid3rchic0


:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!*


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13459147
> *:
> all you homies need to stop building these new cars
> and get a classic car why i say this you put 10 to 15 gran on a car
> ...


Could'nt have said it better my self.
Before, drastic changes in production cars were metal instead of plastic.
Classics give you more value in the long run.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

damn this shit is dead!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

just wanted to stop by and tell my LAYITLOW Family, that I will soon be shooting pictures for www.emptybellymag.com, its an underground magazine run by a real good homie of mine, and would like everyone to check it out, The first issue i feature some of my pics is up already so come by and show some love, more of my work will be in this magazine in the future, so support the magazine if you find it in your favorite store. The magazine contains alot of interesting topics. Hope you guys enjoy, and also will be putting My City where it belongs, ON THE MAP!


Emptybellymag


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 2 2009, 09:35 PM~13468639
> *just wanted to stop by and tell my LAYITLOW Family, that I will soon be shooting pictures for www.emptybellymag.com, its an underground magazine run by a real good homie of mine, and would like everyone to check it out, The first issue i feature some of my pics is up already so come by and show some love, more of my work will be in this magazine in the future, so support the magazine if you find it in your favorite store. The magazine contains alot of interesting topics. Hope you guys enjoy, and also will be putting My City where it belongs, ON THE MAP!
> Emptybellymag
> 
> *


Yo Chulow, 
Thats one helluva Mag! Big ups on being the photographer! :thumbsups: 

Congrats!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 1 2009, 10:48 AM~13453443
> *new 14x7  only had them on the car for 2 weeks need cash asap with new tires 175 70 14s  hankook  im not really tryn to get rid of them but got know choice got pay my bills askin $ 450 obo give me a call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch looked bad ass with the 14's


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 2 2009, 04:41 PM~13466814
> *Could'nt have said it better my self.
> Before, drastic changes in production cars were metal instead of plastic.
> Classics give you more value in the long run.
> *


i agree with the whole thing about building old cars cause in the long run you get your money and more back. but yall gotta remember, thats especially true if your restoring an old car, not if you cutting up the frame welding an excessive amount of xtra metal to the frame, hopping and 3 wheeling it. once you do that to anycar your limiting the resale to just lowriders. and i might be wrong but ive seen alot of rides on here being sold for the same amount if not less, then what it would take to build it. not all, but still alot for being "classics".

but whatever the most important part of building a car is that your building it, cause u like it and cause you enjoy lowriding. im building my car cause its a car ive always wanted to build and own, im not building it with selling it in the future in mind, these cars are not financial investments their life investments.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 2 2009, 09:46 PM~13468763
> *Yo Chulow,
> Thats one helluva Mag! Big ups on being the photographer! :thumbsups:
> 
> ...


this is just the begining homie, WE'LL soon be working together on MIAMI'S own magazine together with emptybellymag.com...... as well as all the begining photographers,  
Baby steps first.............
Then comes what what were about


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 2 2009, 10:18 PM~13469149
> *this is just the begining homie, WE'LL soon be working together on MIAMI'S own magazine together with emptybellymag.com...... as well as all the begining photographers,
> Baby steps first.............
> Then comes what what were about
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IM happy for you big dowg


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up gangstas


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 2 2009, 10:50 PM~13469556
> *wat up gangstas
> *


Chillin homie....man IM just trying to get my shit rite....IM on that crenshaw blvd type of tip just rideing & haveing fun......


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmm.. congrats Chulow.. Maybe i'll be working for you someday =D


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 2 2009, 11:10 AM~13465140
> *Hey.. one of the models ive used years ago just sent me a text asking if i know anyone who can fix a master cylinder.. apparently her brakes went out.. and some shop is trying to get $600 from her..
> 
> Can anyone help out? or know of a shop that will be cheaper?
> *


henry on 25th st 441 & 25th st next to mchughs paint and body . :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

some strange patterns.. Not sure i like that


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

AND MORE OF MY GRANNYS IN MY GARAGE!!!








JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER ONE! FOR THE HATERS
















AND THE TOWTRUCK! 6S AUTOCOUTURES....
"GET MONEY"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 2 2009, 11:24 PM~13470089
> *AND MORE OF MY GRANNYS IN MY GARAGE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you eating good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 2 2009, 08:40 PM~13470301
> *Damn you eating good
> *



NAW JUST WORKING HARD!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 2 2009, 11:52 PM~13470462
> *NAW JUST WORKING HARD!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@Apr 1 2009, 01:41 PM~13455496
> *Sup Homies got some stuff for sale. almost complete chrome 3 pump set parts are the following.
> showtime pump/bmh piston tank w/adel 2 dump new pump head (chrome)
> 2 old school reds pumps one dump on each pump new motors and pump heads
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 2 2009, 11:00 AM~13464529
> *:wave: heyyyyyy miami
> *


 uffin: :wave: :nicoderm: :420: uffin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 2 2009, 06:35 PM~13468639
> *just wanted to stop by and tell my LAYITLOW Family, that I will soon be shooting pictures for www.emptybellymag.com, its an underground magazine run by a real good homie of mine, and would like everyone to check it out, The first issue i feature some of my pics is up already so come by and show some love, more of my work will be in this magazine in the future, so support the magazine if you find it in your favorite store. The magazine contains alot of interesting topics. Hope you guys enjoy, and also will be putting My City where it belongs, ON THE MAP!
> Emptybellymag
> 
> *


congrats chulow :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 2 2009, 07:41 PM~13469431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my ***** Q!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 2 2009, 08:52 PM~13470462
> *NAW JUST WORKING HARD!
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: YOU FUCKER U KNO WE EAT GOOD LOL


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

Chulow good pics of the 64 and teh caddy on 3. Teh mag was pretty cool I read through the whole thing...lol. good luck.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 2 2009, 07:17 PM~13469138
> *i agree with the whole thing about building old cars cause in the long run you get your money and more back. but yall gotta remember, thats especially true if your restoring an old car, not if you cutting up the frame welding an excessive amount of xtra metal to the frame, hopping and 3 wheeling it. once you do that to anycar your limiting the resale to just lowriders. and i might be wrong but ive seen alot of rides on here being sold for the same amount if not less, then what it would take to build it. not all, but still alot for being "classics".
> 
> but whatever the most important part of building a car is that your building it, cause u like it and cause you enjoy lowriding. im building my car cause its a car ive always wanted to build and own, im not building it with selling it in the future in mind, these cars are not financial investments their life investments.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 2 2009, 08:24 PM~13470089
> *AND MORE OF MY GRANNYS IN MY GARAGE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'S HOW YA'LL DO IT DOWN THERE IN THE DIRTY SOUTH :biggrin: 

yo come threw fuds tomorrow


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























































































THAT'S FOR YOU TOMMY :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

WOW


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 3 2009, 06:49 AM~13473505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I LIKE WHATS GOOD FOR SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

BODYTECH MIAMI

BODYTECH MYSPACE


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anybody have any more pics of this honda? Also what size rims and tires? Does the car ride rough with these RWD rims on it? I just like how it looks.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 3 2009, 09:20 AM~13474592
> *NICE I LIKE WHATS GOOD FOR SATURDAY NIGHT
> *


LET'S RIDE ........


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DOUBLE-O FUCK IT WE RIDIN :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Hangout tonight at the Muvico on Sheridan...................and Car Show Sunday at Markham Park in Weston.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

6TH ANNUAL SPRING FEST CAR SHOW AND SOUND OFF 
MARKHAM PARK, SUNRISE..........16001 W STATE RD 84
REGISTRATION/ROLL IN 8 AM TILL 11 AM.
GATES OPEN AT 12NOON TILL 6 PM


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 3 2009, 12:44 PM~13476111
> *Hangout tonight at the Muvico on Sheridan...................and Car Show Sunday at Markham Park in Weston.
> *


what about towers?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0 where is that regal keoni


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*If any-1 knows of any small clubs or bars that might be looking 4 a DJ lemme know. I'm lookin 4 a part time gig...1 maybe 2 days a week. Gotta be english music...hip hop/dance type of place. dont mind driving up 2 kendall or sunset area. I'm not one of these dj's that plays the whole song and then goes to the next song....i keep the party goin!!!! So if any-1 knows of anything hit me up....Thanks*


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Apr 3 2009, 12:30 PM~13475169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i use to have more pics because its my friends car (its been on stocks for like 3 years now) the car rode like it looked, felt like you were in a gokart (atleast turning). other then that it was str8. biggest prob was hitting a puddle, which ment dirt and water getting sprayed all over the sides of the car cause of the tires. he had painted it baby blue with flakes which looked horrible which made him repaint it after it got flaked to black how you see in that picture. he later added the chrome fender flares. it was influenced by the gold one in baby boy.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13453443
> *new 14x7  only had them on the car for 2 weeks need cash asap with new tires 175 70 14s  hankook  im not really tryn to get rid of them but got know choice got pay my bills askin $ 450 obo give me a call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Target at Pines..................


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

you wish bitch :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

lo lo what it do homie its tommy


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up homie


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i dont know if any of yall will be interested but my got real 96 ss impala for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13478281


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)+Apr 3 2009, 09:13 AM~13473372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh And by the way, The April 26 Rideout will be my theme for the next issue, so check it out.....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up Bear?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

morning ya'll


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HATERADE fuds tonight i'll see you out there ......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

PHILL what's up buddy :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2009, 09:08 AM~13482250
> *HATERADE fuds tonight i'll see you out there ......
> *


o shit thats right i think we are ridin :0 as long as keoni gets a move on it lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 4 2009, 06:56 AM~13481467
> *Thanks homie
> lol, lets get it  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2009, 11:09 AM~13482254
> *PHILL what's up buddy  :wave:
> *



Whats going on dude


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

THIS SHIT BEEN DEAD THESE PAST COUPLE DAYS ....I HAVE NOTHING TO LOOK AT WHEN IM BORED AT WORK CHULOW OR PHIL POST SOME PICS!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

"WE LOWRIDEING IN DADE" 


Fuckin up balljoint's an all :biggrin: 



















Thanks for your help buddha.....Dowg Im happy this shit happend up the street from the crib


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 3 2009, 08:59 PM~13478422
> *i use to have more pics because its my friends car (its been on stocks for like 3 years now) the car rode like it looked, felt like you were in a gokart (atleast turning). other then that it was str8. biggest prob was hitting a puddle, which ment dirt and water getting sprayed all over the sides of the car cause of the tires. he had painted it baby blue with flakes which looked horrible which made him repaint it after it got flaked to black how you see in that picture. he later added the chrome fender flares. it was influenced by the gold one in baby boy.
> *


Thats the same movie that kind of influenced me. Thx. :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2009, 01:49 PM~13483450
> *"WE LOWRIDEING IN DADE"
> Fuckin up balljoint's an all :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ITS THE WONDERFUL LIFE OF LOWRIDING AND HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 4 2009, 07:40 PM~13484138
> *ITS THE WONDERFUL LIFE OF LOWRIDING AND HOPPING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Man the fuckin thing that got me trippin is that I wasent even hopping her dowg....I was driveing up the street to KFC with my little sis....I made a fuckin turn next thing the car made a loudsound than my steering wheel turnd a little so I stop the car got out than my shit was just leaning


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

suks dude


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam, weres every1 at?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

fuck is there something going on tonight we dont know about???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 4 2009, 05:46 PM~13484414
> *fuck is there something going on tonight we dont know about???
> *


it looks like it.. that or everyone is watching the wang wang movie!...haha


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

we sittin here eating funny browinies playing rock band lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 4 2009, 05:54 PM~13484463
> *we sittin here eating funny browinies playing rock band lol
> *


nice.. im bored out my mind...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *rollin_nemo, *Magik007

sup dawg?


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 4 2009, 08:55 PM~13484469
> *nice.. im bored out my mind...lol
> *



HOMMIE GO GET LAID AND YOU WON'T BE BORED JUST AN ADVISE I'M NOT TRYING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 4 2009, 06:44 PM~13484767
> *HOMMIE GO GET LAID  AND YOU WON'T BE BORED JUST AN ADVISE I'M NOT TRYING YOU  :biggrin:
> *


then why make the cocksuking comment?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 4 2009, 05:49 PM~13484427
> *it looks like it.. that or everyone is watching the wang wang movie!...haha
> *



man that movie was off da chang!!!!!! 

& it wasnt about wang wangs :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 4 2009, 02:28 PM~13483583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u should post this in orlando nights , so when they come down they know where 2 go


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 4 2009, 06:54 PM~13484805
> *man that movie was off da chang!!!!!!
> 
> & it wasnt about wang wangs  :cheesy:
> *


u seen it already bear?


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 4 2009, 09:51 PM~13484794
> *then why make the cocksuking comment?
> *


WHY BE LIKE THAT HOMMIE I WAS JUST SAYING BUT IF ITS LIKE THAT THEN GO EAT FAT MEAT BITCH UR FACE LOOKS LIKE THIS PACK OF MEAT WITH ALL THOSE HOLES IN UR FACE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 4 2009, 06:58 PM~13484831
> *WHY BE LIKE THAT HOMMIE I WAS JUST SAYING  BUT IF ITS LIKE THAT THEN GO EAT FAT MEAT BITCH UR FACE LOOKS LIKE THIS PACK OF MEAT WITH ALL THOSE HOLES IN UR FACE  :biggrin:
> 
> *


iight young buck! be a lil e-thug. your mom should of taught u that if u aint got something nice to say then keep it to yourself. odviously i was talking to jeff. comment of me being bored was not addressed to u! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, lalo310, THE INFORMER, *caprice ridah*

sup dude


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

*ROLLIN Vendetta*
OUT OF BED 









IN BED 









AND FIXING HIS COMPUTER AFTER LOOKING AT PORN 









GOING 4 A SWIM 









AND WHEN HE GOT LAID FOR THE FRIST AND ONLY TIME IN HIS LIFE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ur not worth my time good luck in life *****!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 4 2009, 08:08 PM~13484265
> *suks dude
> *


Ya man I order a new one...they didient have tham in stock....I get it on monday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 4 2009, 09:05 PM~13484870
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, lalo310, THE INFORMER, caprice ridah
> 
> ...


que bola


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2009, 10:39 PM~13485490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u gonna put in some work


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 4 2009, 04:28 PM~13483583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 4 2009, 11:41 PM~13485501
> *u gonna put in some work
> *


lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 12:37 AM~13486288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!, who striped it? any more pics?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 01:37 AM~13486288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, Looks good boyz... Keoni, u got skills homie !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 4 2009, 06:54 PM~13484805
> *man that movie was off da chang!!!!!!
> 
> & it wasnt about wang wangs  :cheesy:
> *



its true it wasnt.. it was fuckin awesome nd i cant wait for the next part to come out!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 4 2009, 10:37 PM~13486288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW. IM MORE INTO VODKA.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 5 2009, 05:06 AM~13487233
> *I DONT KNOW. IM MORE INTO VODKA.
> *


  thanks dre thats great all you 27th ave riders are the same lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2009, 11:30 PM~13486622
> *bad ass!, who striped it? any more pics?
> *


thanks ,pic i don't have a lot of .and 25th street riders keoni did everything.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 12:37 AM~13486288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it...looks bad ass.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 12:37 AM~13486288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ANOTHER REGAL OUT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 4 2009, 11:37 PM~13486288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Another clean ride in S. Florida.......................25th Street doing it again.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 5 2009, 10:47 AM~13487576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 5 2009, 07:34 AM~13487524
> *NICE ANOTHER REGAL OUT
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMMENT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 3 2009, 02:57 PM~13476233
> *6TH ANNUAL SPRING FEST CAR SHOW AND SOUND OFF
> MARKHAM PARK, SUNRISE..........16001 W STATE RD 84
> REGISTRATION/ROLL IN 8 AM TILL 11 AM.
> ...


whos riding


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111+Apr 5 2009, 12:37 AM~13486288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 5 2009, 09:35 AM~13488044
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD
> *


THANKS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 5 2009, 09:15 AM~13487943
> *whos riding
> *


WHERE RIDIN


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 4 2009, 10:37 PM~13486288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks real nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 4 2009, 08:40 PM~13485495
> *que bola
> *


chilling chillin same ol' here working on the lowlow


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 5 2009, 10:47 AM~13487576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 12:48 PM~13488104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work tom


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13453443
> *new 14x7  only had them on the car for 2 weeks need cash asap with new tires 175 70 14s  hankook  im not really tryn to get rid of them but got know choice got pay my bills askin $ 450 obo give me a call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DRòN, bung, ripsta85, *HEAVErollerz90*, sweatitcadi, *93brougham*


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 5 2009, 06:07 PM~13489601
> *sold
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin: so whats next


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 09:48 AM~13488104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Damn I cant wait for the ride out to get here all ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Island Stylin'*, Magik007, 93brougham, orientalmontecarlo, *Low_Ski_13*
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

* 93brougham*
how the caddy comeing along


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thanks Homies for the PROPS...* :thumbsup: *I TRY..... *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 09:48 AM~13488104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work..............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

A lil project almost done down here.........


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 04:51 PM~13490104
> *Damn I cant wait for the ride out to get here all ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :yes: APRIL 26 RITE??? hno:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Island Stylin', Boulevard305,* INKSTINCT003,* hwdsfinest



:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

WUZ UP MIAMI!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Apr 5 2009, 06:23 PM~13490757
> *Island Stylin', Boulevard305, INKSTINCT003, hwdsfinest
> :wave:
> *


carlos and me say hi to your mother in law.
25STREET RIDER NOW BY THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 5 2009, 09:25 PM~13490779
> *:biggrin:
> carlos and me say hi to your mother in law.
> 25STREET RIDER NOW BY THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


*CONGRATS HOMIE!!!*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: INKSTINCT003, illmatic1125, *Island Stylin*', Born 2 Die, Da Beast21, Miami305Rida, Chulow, BloodBath, *viejitos miami,* Boulevard305 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 5 2009, 09:06 PM~13490616
> *X2 :yes: APRIL 26 RITE??? hno:
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 03:06 PM~13489597
> *nice work tom
> *


thanks dog long time 2 month homie still not done keoni got a lot more to do . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Apr 5 2009, 06:27 PM~13490788
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!!!
> *


nice dre :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 06:50 PM~13490981
> *nice dre  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003, majikmike0118, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, MAAANDO, Boulevard305 :0
dre are you drunk :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 06:53 PM~13491015
> *INKSTINCT003, majikmike0118, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, MAAANDO, Boulevard305 :0
> dre are you drunk  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HALF BOTTLE OF BRUGAL IS NOTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 5 2009, 09:55 PM~13491038
> *HALF BOTTLE OF BRUGAL IS NOTHING.  :biggrin:
> *


 Couldn't even share....hoggin all the BRUGAL :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 5 2009, 08:25 PM~13490779
> *:biggrin:
> carlos and me say hi to your mother in law.
> 25STREET RIDER NOW BY THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


*Welcome to the Family Dre.....* :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

kings of cars car show spring fest today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Q here's the real video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 5 2009, 10:12 PM~13491228
> *Welcome to the Family Dre..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: IM happy for you DRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ILL MAKE YOU A VIDEO ONE YOU WANT :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 07:18 PM~13491280
> *Q here's the real video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


great vid watson


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 07:20 PM~13491303
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: IM happy for you DRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ILL MAKE YOU A VIDEO ONE YOU WANT  :biggrin:
> *


wheres my video homie lol just fucking around whats up with you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 10:14 PM~13491248
> *kings of cars  car show spring fest today
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 fUCK THE BULLSHIT YOU HURTING PEOLPE'S FEELINGS WITH THIS ONE TOM!!!!!!!!!!!PROPZ


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 07:27 PM~13491365
> *:0  :0  :0 fUCK THE BULLSHIT YOU HURTING PEOLPE'S FEELINGS WITH THIS ONE TOM!!!!!!!!!!!PROPZ
> *


your next for paint homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 10:24 PM~13491339
> *wheres my video homie lol just fucking around whats up with you
> *


Thanks man IM trying dowg.......Shit I got you.....Tommor morning going to pickup my balljoint & get my ride back on the street's :biggrin: You know how we do


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 10:30 PM~13491403
> *your next for paint homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 09:48 AM~13488104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceee :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Apr 5 2009, 07:39 PM~13491465
> *niceee  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 5 2009, 07:43 PM~13491506
> *THANK YOU
> *


ALL THE PROPS GOES TO KEONI HE GOT THAT BITCH LOOKING LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Mar 31 2009, 10:08 PM~13450191
> *STILL FOR  SALE 2500 FIRM NEED THE MONEY!CAR WELL WORTH IT!RUNS GREAT EVERYTHING WORKS.305 316 6776
> 
> 
> ...


yo is this lac still up for grabs or wats up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 07:18 PM~13491280
> *Q here's the real video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homey


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 5 2009, 11:50 PM~13492082
> *tight work homey
> *


Thanks


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO... ANYBODY HAS A BATTERY CHARGER 4/S GET AT ME... THE SCHUMACHER MULTI CHARGER... I GOT $100 BUCKS FOR A USED ONE..


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

does anybody know a good place to get tints done in miami?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Apr 5 2009, 11:36 PM~13492518
> *does anybody know a good place to get tints done in miami?
> *


wha car? my uncle does dem ill ask him. where u stay?


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

07 impala

north miami


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ill let u kno tomorrow dawg


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, caprice ridah


:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Low_Ski_13,
:wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 5 2009, 11:49 PM~13492629
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, caprice ridah
> :wave:
> *


sup bro


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

nothin much , here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 6 2009, 12:49 AM~13492629
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, caprice ridah
> :wave:
> *


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 5 2009, 11:52 PM~13492661
> *nothin much , here
> *


same tryn to get some money up


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 11:53 PM~13492666
> *
> *


yo when u gettn ball jjoint extension


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 6 2009, 12:55 AM~13492690
> *yo when u gettn ball jjoint extension
> *


naw not yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*caprice ridah*
The wagon is crying to look like thing.........sale tham 22"s ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SHYT SOMEBODY HAS A CHARGER THEY WILLIN TO SELL


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13492832
> *caprice ridah
> The wagon is crying to look like thing.........sale tham 22"s *****  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice wag and about 22s thing :nono:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Q only if I had the money boy :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 6 2009, 12:03 AM~13492768
> *naw not yet
> *


tru wasnt jeff makin you some


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 6 2009, 01:16 AM~13492910
> *nice wag and about 22s thing :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: Shit I tryd


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13492832
> *caprice ridah
> The wagon is crying to look like thing.........sale tham 22"s *****  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


oh da wagon goin da booth in a week


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 6 2009, 01:18 AM~13492931
> *tru wasnt jeff makin you some
> *


He did but I dident want to use tham


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SEEN THAT CAR BOUT A COUPLE YEARS BACK... STILL LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 5 2009, 06:54 PM~13490511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



eric this is how i want my rack


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 6 2009, 01:19 AM~13492946
> *oh da wagon goin da booth in a week
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 6 2009, 12:19 AM~13492937
> *:biggrin: Shit I tryd
> *


if sell the 22s thats askin for trouble lol


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

whats up Q


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 6 2009, 01:21 AM~13492959
> *if sell the 22s thats askin for trouble lol
> *


lol...what color


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 6 2009, 12:24 AM~13492978
> *lol...what color
> *


EATHER BACK BLACK OR IF MY GUY CUTS ME A DEAL IM COLOR CHANGING TO WHAT EVER MY GIRL WANT I KNOW SHE WANTED PURPLE BUT WILL SEE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 6 2009, 01:26 AM~13492995
> *EATHER BACK BLACK OR IF MY GUY CUTS ME A DEAL IM COLOR CHANGING TO WHAT EVER MY GIRL WANT I KNOW SHE WANTED PURPLE BUT WILL SEE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> kings of cars car show spring fest today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

morning miami uffin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 5 2009, 07:12 PM~13491228
> *Welcome to the Family Dre..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FUZZY YOU BUZY TODAY


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ROLLIN Vendetta, 4THAHATERS, bung, HEAVErollerz90 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 6 2009, 07:36 AM~13494775
> *ROLLIN Vendetta, 4THAHATERS, bung, HEAVErollerz90 :wave:
> *


sup tommy. how u doing?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 6 2009, 07:38 AM~13494790
> *sup tommy. how u doing?
> *


SAME SHIT ABOUT TO HEAD OUT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 6 2009, 07:47 AM~13494850
> *SAME SHIT ABOUT TO HEAD OUT
> *


i feel u same here.. holla at cha later


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, *ROLLIN Vendetta, DRòN, GALO1111* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 6 2009, 07:51 AM~13494881
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, ROLLIN Vendetta, DRòN, GALO1111 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup chico... oye ive seen the good news. congrats homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, "ACE", *4THAHATERS*, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, backbumpercaprice, ROLLIN Vendetta, INKSTINCT003, HEAVErollerz90

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

god damn tequila sunrize looks amazing


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13494747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Apr 6 2009, 09:51 AM~13494881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 congrats chico!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

getting ready for that june29, pinic you feel me  























 
 viejitos miami fl in your hood


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Chevy210, MISTER ED, *ROLLIN Vendetta*



PUTA QUE BOLA.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 6 2009, 09:45 AM~13495954
> *Chevy210, MISTER ED, ROLLIN Vendetta
> PUTA QUE BOLA.....
> *


sup ***** where u been?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 6 2009, 07:54 AM~13494900
> *sup chico... oye ive seen the good news. congrats homie
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 6 2009, 08:30 AM~13495119
> * getting ready for that june29, pinic you feel me
> 
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 5 2009, 10:46 PM~13492045
> *yo is this lac still up for grabs or wats up
> *


interested as well ready tomake an offer


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 6 2009, 10:30 AM~13495119
> * getting ready for that june29, pinic you feel me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Im still looking for one of you guys with a vert.. so i can shoot the cruise..


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 6 2009, 02:03 PM~13496852
> *Im still looking for one of you guys with a vert.. so i can shoot the cruise..
> *


 :0 if u can find sumone with a vert u gone be gettin some good video up there  someone in miami gotta have one donk ,lowrider???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I dont shoot video..

Even a pickup truck would work.. My Miami people will come through =D


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 6 2009, 02:10 PM~13496929
> *I dont shoot video..
> 
> Even a pickup truck would work.. My Miami people will come through =D
> *


OKA HOLLA AT CHULOW I THINK HE CAN GET ONE FOR YOU THE DAY OF THE CRUISE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AM LET HIM KNOW


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Euro2low, huesone, *IIMPALAA*


Carlos.. Any luck on talking with Eric about that show?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 6 2009, 11:30 AM~13495119
> * getting ready for that june29, pinic you feel me
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

virgin g-body frame for sale hit me up $300 takes it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 6 2009, 01:26 PM~13497085
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Euro2low, huesone, IIMPALAA
> Carlos.. Any luck on talking with Eric about that show?
> *


yes, he wants you there...............I gave him your #.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweatitcadi_@Apr 6 2009, 02:44 PM~13497234
> *virgin g-body frame for sale hit me up $300 takes it
> *


Any rust on that frame???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

15 inch rims and tires for sale 75% tread on tires 235-75-15 goodyear $100 came of chevy truck possibly trade for sbc parts pm email for pics i dont know how to post pics on here sorry yall.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 6 2009, 03:33 PM~13497647
> *yes, he wants you there...............I gave him your #.
> *



Well i havent heard from him..

Keep me updated if you hear anything.. I would hate to just show up.. and expect to get in without any confirmation


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 6 2009, 03:57 PM~13497899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INKSTINCT003, 2-Face '64, *GALO1111*
was goin on broda


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 6 2009, 04:51 PM~13497822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Brand new from Jon Young & J. Cash and Sky Skrapin' Entertainment. Show that you got love for your city Miami! Sizes Small-2x (3x for Sky Skrapin Entertaibment shirt... I'd say the sizes are a little bigger than average though, I'm wearing XL instead of usual 2X) All orders come with a FREE Jon Young & J. Cash. All for only $20 SHIPPED! ($23 on the site... $20 the LiL special, just hit me up or paypal to [email protected]!)

Sky Skrapin' Entertainment

http://jonyoungmusic.com/order.html#shirts


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 6 2009, 12:56 PM~13496079
> *sup ***** where u been?
> *



jus chillin...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 5 2009, 06:15 PM~13489633
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: DRòN, bung, ripsta85, HEAVErollerz90, sweatitcadi, 93brougham
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 5 2009, 07:57 PM~13490141
> * 93brougham
> how the caddy comeing along
> *


creepin


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 6 2009, 02:10 PM~13496929
> *I dont shoot video..
> 
> Even a pickup truck would work.. My Miami people will come through =D
> *


I gotta truck ..phil. :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone needs a headliner for a gbody come get it before i throw it out 20 dollars and its yours... original hardtop coupe


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Apr 6 2009, 04:32 PM~13499431
> *I gotta truck ..phil. :biggrin:
> *


he ment a truck to ride out the back of it..rich


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey whutz up M.I.A.M.I. , i'm new 2 this website, but not 2 the lowridin' game....just gettin' back 2 it ,after 4 years of layin' low.
I see 305 still got some fire out there. PROPS 2 all of you.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

wat up moe


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Apr 6 2009, 06:32 PM~13499431
> *I gotta truck ..phil. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah i can imagine sitting on the bike.. in the bed of the truck..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 6 2009, 06:09 PM~13500453
> *Yeah i can imagine sitting on the bike.. in the bed of the truck..
> *


na phil he sold the bike


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Whos the dude with that gold truck and the long ass bed.. is he coming down.. I can shoot in that.. shit.. a marching band can shoot in that huge ass bed


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

<span style='color:blue'>NEED ANY INFO PM ME [/b]


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

cant wait big m rep


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DRòN HEY FUCKERS WAS UP


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 5 2009, 03:15 PM~13489633
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: DRòN, bung, ripsta85, HEAVErollerz90, sweatitcadi, 93brougham
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


Wuss up man...how's the lac coming?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 7 2009, 12:35 AM~13503133
> *Wuss up man...how's the lac coming?
> *


should be at luis crib tommorow


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Join The Lowrider Movement Throught South Florida, Come Out And Support These Events.  

*























TTMFT!!!!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2009, 05:31 AM~13504446
> *should be at luis crib tommorow
> *


Daaaaamn 28's! Must be nice that's good man


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2009, 10:02 AM~13504815
> *Join The Lowrider Movement Throught South Florida, Come Out And Support These Events.
> 
> 
> ...




thanks chulow looks real good hommie  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2009, 09:02 AM~13504815
> *Join The Lowrider Movement Throught South Florida, Come Out And Support These Events.
> 
> 
> ...


3 WEEKS AWAY TILL THE FUN STARTS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2009, 07:31 AM~13504446
> *should be at luis crib tommorow
> *


 :nono: at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 7 2009, 10:41 AM~13505039
> *thanks chulow looks real good hommie    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

When's the car show


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, PIMP C, INKSTINCT003


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 6 2009, 11:02 PM~13501960
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DRòN HEY FUCKERS WAS UP
> *


man trying to get my shit ready for the ride out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2009, 10:02 AM~13504815
> *Join The Lowrider Movement Throught South Florida, Come Out And Support These Events.
> 
> 
> ...


*
propz chulow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That's real nice*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 7 2009, 08:40 AM~13505434
> *IIMPALAA, PIMP C, INKSTINCT003
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats one of the nicest GP's I've seen!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 7 2009, 02:03 PM~13506814
> *thats one of the nicest GP's I've seen!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* BUBBA-D*
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 11:28 AM~13507050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that ass is no joke :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 7 2009, 02:35 PM~13507126
> *that ass is no joke :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Apr 7 2009, 11:38 AM~13505424
> *When's the car show
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMP C_@Apr 7 2009, 02:44 PM~13507221
> *
> *


12-IS PLIES CARSHOW
19-IS CAR WARS
26-RIDE OUT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

as many of you heard that Elvis Crespo the latin singer was caught jaking off in a airplane from paris to new york here is his new music video

Elvis Crespo NEW PINGA VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4z4KYXPmBM


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Christina Milian


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

j90NchcfGK4&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

xa0yYrDuf2s&feature
anyone been to this


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 03:11 PM~13507468
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

qb3vVoAPli4


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 03:22 PM~13507585
> *xa0yYrDuf2s&feature
> anyone been to this
> *


WOW WATCH HOMMIE AT THE 4:00 MIN MARK WOW


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 01:47 PM~13507250
> *12-IS PLIES CARSHOW
> 19-IS CAR WARS
> 26-RIDE OUT
> *



Anyone got a flier for the Plies show? Curious to see whos promoting it.. this is the first i heard of it.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

1 Anonymous Users)
Magik007, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 7 2009, 03:28 PM~13507639
> *Anyone got a flier for the Plies show? Curious to see whos promoting it.. this is the first i heard of it.
> *


man you should just had ask me phil...I got you homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Time to bring the lowriders back to the street's for the 09*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 7 2009, 03:39 PM~13507768
> *Magik007, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave:  :wave:
> *


  I know you workin on something new for the 29th :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Euro2low, 2-Face '64,* Low_Ski_13*
yoooooooooooooooooo thanks for your help again


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MuP5L08uDTI&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IdSof8pO4UY&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4aPtF3ZSWf0&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP PEANUT Austin Ace,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

choppin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

qSX8Fa1DTwo&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hgRVDoOCddw&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ZNrqJhTcOMU&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GqJiOeESiMc&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ZEzblka1GKU&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3h9laHY48_g&feature

BSCgGqS68lc&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 7 2009, 02:00 PM~13508742
> *
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 12:15 PM~13507503
> *j90NchcfGK4&feature
> *


mii ***** level doing it up!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 7 2009, 02:00 PM~13508742
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 7 2009, 03:40 PM~13509216
> *mii ***** level doing it up!
> *


i seen that ***** at publix the other day. Homeboi is deisel. looks like a fucking gijoe.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 7 2009, 03:18 PM~13509631
> *i seen that ***** at publix the other day. Homeboi is deisel. looks like a fucking gijoe.
> *


yea mang that ***** doing it right.thats 1 person that goes by no pain no gain


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*WHOS RIDING?*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2009, 06:05 PM~13510124
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> *


*







*


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2009, 06:05 PM~13510124
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> *


*
:thumbsup: THATS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT ROLL CALL HOPE TO SEE ALL THE TRUE RYDERS OUT ON THE 26 KEEP THIS GAME GOIN LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD TRUN OUT THIS YEAR THE CRUISE IS AT THE BEACH *


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2009, 06:05 PM~13510124
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> *


*
17 MORE DAYS !!!!!! :nicoderm: :yes:*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOKIN FOR A BUCKET DONK FOR SALE OR DONATE TO BLOW UP FOR A PHOTOSHOOT DOSENT MATTER IF ITS GOT RUST OR ANYTHING IT JUST NEEDS TO BE A PRETTY COMPLETE CAR

LET ME KNO

[email protected]

DG


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2009, 07:05 PM~13510124
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 12:22 PM~13507585
> *xa0yYrDuf2s&feature
> anyone been to this
> *


20 to 25 a head home cooked food and best of all all out brawling in da middle of da hood...lol.. down south that is..dvd is tight work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 7 2009, 05:40 PM~13509216
> *mii ***** level doing it up!
> *


which one you know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

old










new




















IM back ******


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 04:54 PM~13510552
> *old
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 04:54 PM~13510552
> *old
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

THANX Dre for hookin me up wit that tube...buddy said wuts up?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 7 2009, 04:05 PM~13510124
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 04:51 PM~13510541
> *which one you know
> *


level is a person.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 7 2009, 06:03 PM~13511161
> *THANX Dre for hookin me up wit that tube...buddy said wuts up?
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 7 2009, 09:08 PM~13511209
> *level is a person.
> *


ok


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dre always got the hookups for every1. from tattoos to cars  maybe even dresswear!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Still waiting on someone to come through with a vert or pickup.. so i can cover this thing.. for LRM.. Bitches =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 7 2009, 08:36 PM~13511510
> *dre always got the hookups for every1. from tattoos to cars  maybe even dresswear!
> *



Dude.. I need a hookup for Ed Hardy.. sick of paying full price for that =/


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 7 2009, 06:38 PM~13511543
> *Dude.. I need a hookup for Ed Hardy.. sick of paying full price for that =/
> *


(347) 231 3932 ask for dread. tell em dre from the tattoo shop sent you


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 7 2009, 09:36 PM~13511510
> *dre always got the hookups for every1. from tattoos to cars  maybe even dresswear!
> *



he has a couple cute dresses for sale... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

where the hell is 347?

am i calling Mumbai? =/


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 7 2009, 06:36 PM~13511510
> *dre always got the hookups for every1. from tattoos to cars  maybe even dresswear!*


yes i do. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Apr 7 2009, 05:35 PM~13510391
> *LOOKIN FOR A BUCKET DONK FOR SALE OR DONATE TO BLOW UP FOR A PHOTOSHOOT DOSENT MATTER IF ITS GOT RUST OR ANYTHING IT JUST NEEDS TO BE A PRETTY COMPLETE CAR
> 
> LET ME KNO
> ...


go to cohiba motorsports 5800 nw 27ave phone 305-638-5155


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 7 2009, 09:46 PM~13511636
> *yes i do.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha hell naw...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 7 2009, 06:46 PM~13511626
> *where the hell is 347?
> 
> am i calling Mumbai? =/
> *


i think so. but hes here in miami. unless thats a new opalocka area code :dunno:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Island Stylin', *INKSTINCT003, Low_Ski_13, viejitos miami, MISTER ED, Impressive_regal, hwdsfinest, ROLLIN Vendetta, ALTIMAS FINEST*

WATS GOIN ON HOMIES


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: INKSTINCT003, illmatic1125, *Island Stylin', Low_Ski_13, viejitos miami,* Impressive_regal, *hwdsfinest, ROLLIN Vendetta*, ALTIMAS FINEST
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Apr 7 2009, 09:50 PM~13511691
> *Island Stylin', INKSTINCT003, Low_Ski_13, viejitos miami, MISTER ED, Impressive_regal, hwdsfinest, ROLLIN Vendetta, ALTIMAS FINEST
> 
> WATS GOIN ON HOMIES
> *



chillin homie, you?

man that paint is sick on the regal... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 7 2009, 09:52 PM~13511705
> *chillin homie, you?
> 
> man that paint is sick on the regal...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*THANKS HOMIE.... I TRY*


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

*WHOS RIDING?*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: INKSTINCT003, Island Stylin', COUPE DE BEAR, wedz13, *lime mojito, GALO1111,* chevyboy01, -CAROL CITY-, hwdsfinest, 305KingCadillac, CALVIN, viejitos miami
mojito, tequila????


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZPFXcB5MQ


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwPSoqOP-Hk
:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwPSoqOP-Hk


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 7 2009, 06:54 PM~13510552
> *old
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'+Apr 7 2009, 06:50 PM~13511691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup boys.. how ya'll doing?


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

getting ready for next weeks car show , c u there uffin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Apr 8 2009, 05:28 AM~13515446
> *getting ready for next weeks car show , c u there uffin:
> *


Wuss up ***** u went clark kent mode n dissappeared


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats good purple working hard on the car for next week u going


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 7 2009, 11:51 PM~13512577
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Lac-of-Respect*, huesone, *INKSTINCT003*, man of steel 305


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Apr 8 2009, 07:37 AM~13516018
> *whats good purple working hard on the car for next week u going
> *


Ill be there in the daily the lac aint done yet


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Apr 8 2009, 07:37 AM~13516018
> *whats good purple working hard on the car for next week u going
> *


Ill be there in the daily the lac aint done yet


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up homie viejitos miami fl in your hood uffin: uffin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 8 2009, 09:13 AM~13516754
> *whats up homie viejitos miami fl in your hood  uffin:  uffin:
> http://i44.tinypic.com/25gtb3s.jpg
> *


nice pic :biggrin: love them 50s bmbs just sold a 2 dr 53 i had..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

We need more bombs down here.. Cali events have 20 or 30.. at every show.. we are lucky to get one a year =/


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 8 2009, 12:13 PM~13516754
> *whats up homie viejitos miami fl in your hood  uffin:  uffin:
> http://i44.tinypic.com/25gtb3s.jpg
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

morning


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey..

This guy i know is looking to build a website for his wife's clothing line..

We got anyone down here that can build a website..

There is some loot in it for anyone that can..

Let me know.. 

Gotta network.. =D


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 8 2009, 10:29 AM~13517567
> *Hey..
> 
> This guy i know is looking to build a website for his wife's clothing line..
> ...


hey phil i got a buddy that really good that does this kind of work.i highly recommend him. ill email u his info.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 8 2009, 10:18 AM~13516350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* TiggerLS*
yoooooooooooo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this shit dead!


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

sup tito...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 8 2009, 12:13 PM~13516754
> *whats up homie viejitos miami fl in your hood  uffin:  uffin:
> http://i44.tinypic.com/25gtb3s.jpg
> *



LOOKING GOOD HECTOR


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 6 2009, 08:24 PM~13500606
> *Whos the dude with that gold truck and the long ass bed.. is he coming down.. I can shoot in that.. shit.. a marching band can shoot in that huge ass bed
> *


Ill tell him about it and see if he wants to go...Ill let ya know l8r tonight.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

wat up steve :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DRòN, Still Hated, 83delta88, *Lowridergame305*


:wave: 
check the build.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 8 2009, 04:05 PM~13520734
> *wat up steve  :wave:
> *


Chillin.......and you...????


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 8 2009, 04:21 PM~13520879
> *Chillin.......and you...????
> *


same o same o at home sick ass a dog with a cold


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 8 2009, 04:25 PM~13520923
> *same o same o at home sick ass a dog with a cold
> *


Damn.....any progress on the Regal..???


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 8 2009, 04:27 PM~13520945
> *Damn.....any progress on the Regal..???
> *


no not much right now getting juiced should be getting back soon but also trying to sell the mazda trying to take the regal to the picnic


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 8 2009, 04:31 PM~13520980
> *no not much right now getting juiced should be getting back soon but also trying to sell the mazda trying to take the regal to the picnic
> *


Nice...  stop by when you get it done.....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 8 2009, 04:35 PM~13521029
> *Nice...  stop by when you get it done.....
> *


yea i pass by when i get it back


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, chevyboy01, Island Stylin', GiZmO84, ~RoLl1NReGaL~ Whats good Mo......


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

still got virgin g-body frame for sale $300 takes it .no rust pretty clean


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 8 2009, 10:43 AM~13517084
> *nice pic  :biggrin:  love them 50s bmbs just sold a 2 dr 53 i had..
> *


if you fine a 4dr more less that need metal work 
and cheap let me no thanks homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 8 2009, 11:05 AM~13517334
> *:biggrin: nice
> *


thanks homie  whats up when are you 
going to paint you ride


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 8 2009, 10:58 AM~13517272
> *We need more bombs down here.. Cali events have 20 or 30.. at every show.. we are lucky to get one a year =/
> *


in 3 to 4 mouth you are going to see a lot of old skool
bombs in your hood viejitos miami fl coming out strong


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 8 2009, 09:18 PM~13522554
> *in 3 to 4 mouth you are going to see a lot of old skool
> bombs in your hood viejitos miami fl coming out strong
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 8 2009, 04:00 PM~13520038
> *LOOKING GOOD HECTOR
> *


trying homie getting ready for that pinic you feel me


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 7 2009, 03:40 PM~13509216
> *mii ***** level doing it up!
> *


How much $$$ does he make a fight???


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 8 2009, 07:44 PM~13522845
> *How much $$$ does he make a fight???
> *


HES GOING PRO I HEARD, I DO KNOW DADA TOLD ME A STACK MINIMUM TO GET IN THE RING WIH HIM..ANY OTHER FIGHTER COUPLE HUNDRED


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

man we need more shows and picnics cali and texas have one every month we get on every like 7months we need to step up out here in miami and stop train to be like others we got summer all year round lets use it carshows,picnics,rideouts sunday hangouts wat ever but lets step it up


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 8 2009, 09:48 PM~13524147
> *man we need more shows and picnics cali and texas have one every month we get on every like 7months we need to step up out here in miami and stop train to be like others we got summer all year round lets use it carshows,picnics,rideouts sunday hangouts wat ever but lets step it up
> *



easy to say that..!! u got the money to do a show or a picnic? doubt that. do u know how much money it takes to make a picnic for evryone? cbsmith is 700 just DOWNPAYMENT to rent the pavilion.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 8 2009, 10:01 PM~13524306
> *easy to say that..!! u got the money to do a show or a picnic? doubt that. do u know how much money it takes to make a picnic for evryone? cbsmith is 700 just DOWNPAYMENT to rent the pavilion.
> *


i feel u jay u right on that but hey everyone could still meet up at any park all u have to du is pay the entrance and also who ever want to du there lil bbq could du it....back every one just to ride every were now theres about no lie 100 cars in the streets not even 20 at hangouts and like that people wanna bring the game back into miami thats my opinion u know everyone got theres


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 8 2009, 07:44 PM~13522845
> *How much $$$ does he make a fight???
> *


depends who and where the fights at dude.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I KNOW THIS MAY BE A HARD CAR TO FIND BUT IM LOOKING TO BUY A 1986-1987 MONTE CARLO SS AEROCOUPE OR COUPE IF THERES ONE AROUND FOR A DECENT PRICE JUST POST IT UP ON HERE ILL KEEP CHECKING


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W85TPepF8Rg


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMt7P0sFbLk


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 9 2009, 05:51 AM~13525816
> *I KNOW THIS MAY BE A HARD CAR TO FIND BUT IM LOOKING TO BUY A 1986-1987 MONTE CARLO SS AEROCOUPE OR COUPE IF THERES ONE AROUND FOR A DECENT PRICE  JUST POST IT UP ON HERE ILL KEEP CHECKING
> *


Dam I just sold mine


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BOAT FOR SALE JUST GOT PAINTED


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: ................THE FUTURE OF VIEJITOS


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 8 2009, 12:29 PM~13517567
> *Hey..
> 
> This guy i know is looking to build a website for his wife's clothing line..
> ...



BEN. [email protected]

tell him I sent you..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT LASTNITE. PROPS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT. I HAD TO LEAVE EARLY CAUSE OF MY BABY. BUT I SEEN A LOT MORE PEOPLE COMING IN. NICEEEE. I HAVENT SEEN THE HANGOUT TIS PACKED SINCE THE DAY OF THE HOP OFF. THE YELLOW REGAL WAS BROUGHT OUT. WE NEED ANOTHER HOP OFF HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 8 2009, 07:13 PM~13522478
> *if you fine a 4dr more less that need metal work
> and cheap let me no thanks homie
> *


let you know


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thOeo_X4D2k

MAKE SURE TO WATCH IN HD!!!!!!!

DG


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

nice, like the video wit kdub to my homie raps wit them


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 9 2009, 11:58 AM~13527254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 9 2009, 11:58 AM~13527254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

morning


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 8 2009, 06:13 PM~13520796
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DRòN, Still Hated, 83delta88, Lowridergame305
> :wave:
> ...



:thumbsup: clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MariosAutoWorks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 8 2009, 10:15 PM~13522502
> *thanks homie   whats up when are you
> going to paint you ride
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT SOMETHING COMEING


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 9 2009, 01:18 AM~13524474
> *i feel u jay u right on that but hey everyone could still meet up at any park all u have to du is pay the entrance and also who ever want to du there lil bbq could du it....back every one just to ride every were now theres about no lie 100 cars in the streets not even 20 at hangouts and like that people wanna bring the game back into miami thats my opinion u know everyone got theres
> *


Man IM alwayz looking at pic's from back in the day In I be telling myself what happend to all these carz........man after the ride out I hope more ppl bring there cars back out to the streets


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*damn who all was at the hangout last night I was told It was packd*


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

I need a car towed to 954 motoring. Does anyone provide towing service?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Apr 9 2009, 05:06 PM~13530363
> *I need a car towed to 954 motoring. Does anyone provide towing service?
> *


call Atef @ 954-309-4920


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Apr 9 2009, 05:06 PM~13530363
> *I need a car towed to 954 motoring. Does anyone provide towing service?
> *


Ask Solo, he has people that tow (I pretty sure anyway)


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 04:22 PM~13530009
> *MariosAutoWorks
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RAW!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Apr 9 2009, 07:27 PM~13531029
> *THATS RAW!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 8 2009, 08:30 PM~13521478
> *Still Hated, chevyboy01, Island Stylin', GiZmO84, ~RoLl1NReGaL~    Whats good Mo......
> *


wut it do steveeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 9 2009, 05:14 PM~13531469
> *wut it do steveeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


Same shit....how's the regal coming....


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 9 2009, 04:29 PM~13530532
> *call Atef @ 954-309-4920
> *


appreciate homie


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 02:38 PM~13530144
> *damn who all was at the hangout last night I was told It was packd
> *


and q was off the chain with that 3 wheeling lovein it nicceee :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Apr 9 2009, 03:06 PM~13530363
> *I need a car towed to 954 motoring. Does anyone provide towing service?
> *


BTR towing 954-309-4920 atef FROM 25TH ST RIDERS HOMIE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

iceman42776
:wave:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d104/FORU2NREBZ/STR8 PIMPIN OCT-2008/?action=view&current=MVI_3076.flv


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 9 2009, 07:04 PM~13532017
> *BTR  towing 954-309-4920 atef FROM 25TH ST RIDERS HOMIE
> *


thanks for the help homie


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

where every one at?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 9 2009, 09:41 PM~13532323
> *where every one at?
> *


vibeing homie


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


mo peep game!! :biggrin: 


































































[/quote]


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Apr 9 2009, 08:33 PM~13532258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THIS THE ONE THAT GOT FLIPPED


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 9 2009, 09:06 PM~13532027
> *iceman42776
> :wave:
> *



hey tom :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 9 2009, 10:12 PM~13532594
> *WAS THIS THE ONE THAT GOT FLIPPED
> *



NO!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THERE'S ALOT OF RIDES COMEING OUT FOR THE RIDE OUT


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1115278572.html :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 09:48 PM~13532935
> *THERE'S ALOT OF RIDES COMEING OUT FOR THE RIDE OUT
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 09:48 PM~13532935
> *THERE'S ALOT OF RIDES COMEING OUT FOR THE RIDE OUT
> *


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

wat up moe


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 9 2009, 08:44 PM~13531803
> *Same shit....how's the regal coming....
> *


the regal is like dis>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :thumbsup: hopefully the picnic will be the day she finnaly sees the road :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 9 2009, 11:04 PM~13533098
> *wat up moe
> *


wut up stranger :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 9 2009, 08:06 PM~13533127
> *wut up stranger :biggrin:
> *


not much at home chillin still sick as hell lol wat u been up to


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> mo peep game!! :biggrin:


[/quote]
oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 9 2009, 11:07 PM~13533138
> *not much at home chillin still sick as hell lol wat u been up to
> *


finnaly not sick lol workin on the acura gettin ready for paint


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 9 2009, 08:09 PM~13533168
> *finnaly not sick lol workin on the acura gettin ready for paint
> *


thats cool that then ur regal :thumbsup: cant wait to see it finished


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: yup yup hopefully u kno how shit always comes up gotta make da money


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Scarface, *~RoLl1NReGaL~, *Born 2 Die, DRòN, *ROLLIN Vendetta*, GALO1111

:wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 9 2009, 08:14 PM~13533233
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: yup yup hopefully u kno how shit always comes up gotta make da money
> *


yep sure do u got to do wat u got to do :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 9 2009, 11:16 PM~13533245
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Scarface, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Born 2 Die, DRòN, ROLLIN Vendetta, GALO1111
> 
> ...


sup *** :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Apr 9 2009, 10:18 PM~13533275
> *sup ***  :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :guns: 

wats up ****? u been gone for a min!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 9 2009, 11:21 PM~13533322
> *:nono:  :guns:
> 
> wats up ****? u been gone for a min!!
> *


yup busy az fuk workin n tryin 2 chill wit my familly anytime i get chance


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMaCvpmmcR8&feature=related


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice homie 


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 03:22 PM~13530009
> *MariosAutoWorks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 09:11 PM~13534089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop the teasing watson...lol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 09:11 PM~13534089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 10 2009, 12:26 AM~13534300
> *stop the teasing watson...lol
> *


lol never that homie just motivation pic's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 10 2009, 12:27 AM~13534307
> *:biggrin:
> *


  mr Lac-of-Respect I know your crazy ass got something in the works for the 29th


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 10 2009, 12:20 AM~13534224
> * nice  homie
> *


  I know yours will be nice also


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Apr 9 2009, 07:38 PM~13532860
> *NO!!
> *


WUZZUP NI99A


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 9 2009, 11:40 PM~13533600
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMaCvpmmcR8&feature=related
> *


nice


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 9 2009, 10:40 PM~13533600
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMaCvpmmcR8&feature=related
> *


nice find...chippin a lac on teh freeway ftw.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 9 2009, 07:55 PM~13532999
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1115278572.html :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell naw he cant be fuckin serious


----------



## Ogwashedme (Mar 30, 2009)

Specializing in Pearls,Candies and any other challenge you have!!

Get Ready for Car Warz!!

Let them know Ogwashedme!! 

Call for more info if you wanna take it to the next level.Group Rates


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

whose all riding to towers tonite


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

does any one have the adrees or how to get to towers thanks in advance


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 10 2009, 12:16 PM~13539500
> *does any one have the adrees or how to get to towers thanks in advance
> *


2300 S UNIVERSITY DR


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO... EVERYBODY SHOULD CLICK UP AT DRE'S AND ROLL TO TOWERS AS A RIDE OUT... WHAT YAH THINK...........................


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

FEW OF THE CARS I SEEN AT THE DALLAS TX SHOW THIS PAST SUNDAY


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 10 2009, 04:20 PM~13540033
> *FEW OF THE CARS I SEEN AT THE DALLAS TX SHOW THIS PAST SUNDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

holy shit money talks is back out? original owner or nah


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

:nono: DIFFERENT OWNER... THE OG OWNER WAS R/O THIS GUY IS B.ACES


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

CRUISE TO TOWERS FROM DRE SHOP... WHO'S DOWN


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 10 2009, 01:31 PM~13540148
> *CRUISE TO TOWERS FROM DRE SHOP... WHO'S DOWN
> *


i dont think any1 wanna ride fool! :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DONT CARE I'LL RIDE SOLO WIT MY PLAQUE...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

wat time does everyone start getting to towers usually


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 10 2009, 03:50 PM~13541197
> *wat time does everyone start getting to towers usually
> *


7-8ish


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 10 2009, 04:48 PM~13541501
> *7-8ish
> *


Thanks homey


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 10 2009, 05:55 PM~13542009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i see what you meant dee , bitch is nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 10 2009, 08:36 PM~13543209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who can tell me who's head that is in the back seat ???? :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 10 2009, 11:36 PM~13543209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

morning


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 10 2009, 06:06 PM~13540860
> *
> *



i love this pic chulow... the way the city fades in the background.. bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

that burban and esky is sick


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

towers.....








































[/quote]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 11 2009, 08:28 AM~13545694
> *towers.....
> 
> 
> ...


***** u go all the way to the towers early ass shit but u cant make it to a hangout? wtf?...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

STILL FOR SALE 2500 FIRM NEED THE MONEY!CAR WELL WORTH IT!RUNS GREAT EVERYTHING WORKS.call sneek at 305 316 6776


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TRADING THE TC FOR A CLEAN G BODY :biggrin: 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1117543621.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 11 2009, 11:30 AM~13545704
> ****** u go all the way to the towers early ass shit but u cant make it to a hangout? wtf?...lol
> *


im not allowed out when the sun goes down.... :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: fatboyR&T


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

does any has some 13's for sale


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry does anyone have some 13's for sell


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 11 2009, 09:22 AM~13545885
> *TRADING THE TC FOR A CLEAN G BODY :biggrin:
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1117543621.html
> *


I GOT A 80 MONTIE THE TWIN GOT THAT BITCH LOOKING NICE DRE :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 11 2009, 11:16 AM~13546466
> *I GOT A 80 MONTIE THE TWIN GOT THAT BITCH LOOKING NICE DRE :biggrin:
> *


HOW NICE  :scrutinize:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 11 2009, 11:51 AM~13546669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!! :0 :0


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:0 :worship:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 11 2009, 11:57 AM~13546708
> *WTF!!! :0  :0
> *


lol :0 :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

dre where is my sticker


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody know a web site to download music videos from


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

2 GROUP 31'S 4/S.... $120 DONT WORRY I GOT U, IF THE MESS UP IN ANYWAY, BY WHICH MEANS.... NO FIRE DAMAGE, THEY HAVE A LIFE TIME WARRANTY HIT ME UP Q! 7864470197...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 11 2009, 01:54 PM~13547459
> *anybody know a web site to download music videos from
> *


BITTORRENT.COM...U CAN DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE CD


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yooo!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

to all those lowrider bombs :angry: i am coming out for you
 viejitos miami fl in your hood  
you feel me?























uffin: 
:worship: :worship: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 11 2009, 05:25 PM~13548474
> *to all those lowrider bombs :angry:  i am coming out for you
> viejitos miami fl in your hood
> you feel me?
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DRE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin: I LIKE THEM WHITE GIRLS


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

I GOT G BODY A ARMS EXSTENDED AN 1 INCH AND 1/2
IM ASKING $130


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Apr 11 2009, 06:25 PM~13548812
> *I GOT G BODY A ARMS EXSTENDED AN 1 INCH AND 1/2
> IM ASKING $130
> *


I WILL TAKE THEM HOMIE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 11 2009, 05:04 PM~13547762
> *2 GROUP 31'S 4/S.... $120 DONT WORRY I GOT U, IF THE MESS UP IN ANYWAY, BY WHICH MEANS.... NO FIRE DAMAGE, THEY HAVE A LIFE TIME WARRANTY HIT ME UP Q! 7864470197...
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD THOSE IN MY CADDI BRO YOU CAN'T GO WRONG I NEVER EVER HAD AN ISSUES WITH MINE.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 11 2009, 07:16 PM~13549220
> *I WILL TAKE THEM HOMIE
> *


1 1/2 IS TO MUCH MAN SHIT SORRY HOMIE . IT HIT MY FENDER WHEN I LAY OUT 
I NEED LIKE 3/4 OR 1" I THOUGHT I READ 1"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 12:40 AM~13550855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 12 2009, 02:06 AM~13551025
> *:yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: how's the caddy comeing along


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 11 2009, 05:59 PM~13548028
> *BITTORRENT.COM...U CAN DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE CD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPY EASTER PEOPLE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

~~ Happy Easter to all ~~


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Apr 12 2009, 07:59 AM~13552480
> *HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE
> *


OLD SCHOOL ROYALTY .....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*this where the eggs come from*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *INKSTINCT003*, 83delta88, Magik007


yo!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 12 2009, 08:52 AM~13552785
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, INKSTINCT003, 83delta88, Magik007
> yo!!!!
> *


yoooooooo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE* rolling on 13"s & 14's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IM READY FOR THE RIDE OUT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 11:45 AM~13553162
> *IM READY FOR THE RIDE OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

almost ready for the picnic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 12 2009, 01:42 PM~13553525
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* BUBBA-D*, iceman42776, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Tru2DaGame

:wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

WAS UP uffin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 09:45 AM~13553162
> *IM READY FOR THE RIDE OUT
> 
> 
> ...


niiicceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 12 2009, 02:11 PM~13553686
> *WAS UP  uffin:
> *


Chillin homie......trying to get my shit rit for the rideout....Theres alot of rides comeing out!!!! I got a feeling there might even be a lil hopp off :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 01:34 PM~13553839
> *Chillin homie......trying to get my shit rit for the rideout....Theres alot of rides comeing out!!!! I got a feeling there might even be a lil hopp off  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: miami needs some of that,cant wait less than two weeks away hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 12 2009, 02:29 PM~13553808
> *niiicceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks DRE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 12 2009, 02:38 PM~13553869
> *:yes: miami needs some of that,cant wait less than two weeks away hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 09:45 AM~13553162
> *IM READY FOR THE RIDE OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work Watson....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2009, 09:44 AM~13552719
> *OLD SCHOOL ROYALTY .....
> *


no shit i tought you 4 got your club ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

sunday getting ready for june 29, veijitos miami in your hood?


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

*GbodyonD's*, 83delta88, ripsta85
:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 12 2009, 05:10 PM~13554763
> *sunday getting ready for june 29, veijitos miami in your hood?
> 
> 
> ...



damn beautiful homie........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

83delta88, MISTER ED, *93brougham, Da Beast21[/B**], Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, GbodyonD's


what up fellas...*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2009, 05:27 PM~13554829
> *83delta88, MISTER ED, 93brougham, Da Beast21[/B], Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, GbodyonD's
> what up fellas...
> *


*
chillin just got home from a lil somethin somethin  about to leave again*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Easter


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 12:45 PM~13553162
> *IM READY FOR THE RIDE OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good shit watson :thumbsup: 

hows it feel? lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 01:13 AM~13551074
> *:biggrin: how's the caddy comeing along
> *


new update on the build. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 11:45 AM~13553162
> *IM READY FOR THE RIDE OUT
> 
> 
> ...


damnnn, must be nice... lol how you like it?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HEY DRON, I HEARD URS IS COMIN OUT RAW


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

*I GOT G BODY A ARMS EXSTENDED AN 1 INCH AND 1/2
IM ASKING $130 * :h5:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Apr 12 2009, 07:48 PM~13555808
> *HEY DRON, I HEARD URS IS COMIN OUT RAW
> *


 :biggrin: its getting there, slowly but surely. hopefully you guys will get to see it next weekend.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 12 2009, 04:48 PM~13554642
> *Tight work Watson....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Apr 12 2009, 06:04 PM~13554983
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 12 2009, 06:39 PM~13555170
> *good shit watson :thumbsup:
> 
> hows it feel? lol
> *


Thankz man 


It's str8 im all ready geting use to it lol.....I didient do a 3 yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 12 2009, 08:47 PM~13555796
> *damnnn, must be nice... lol how you like it?
> *


 :biggrin: Im loveing it.....I was hitting the switchz all day for tham thick girls back to back at the show today


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 06:18 PM~13556024
> *:biggrin: Im loveing it.....I was hitting the switchz all day for tham thick girls back to back at the show today
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 12 2009, 02:10 PM~13554763
> *sunday getting ready for june 29, veijitos miami in your hood?
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Dog!!


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

just bought these
















for this


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I WAS AT THE PLIES CARSHOW TODAY....PARKING LOT PIMPIN :biggrin: I JUST WANTED TO SAY IT WILL BE MORE NICE IF WE CAN GET MORE PPL TO GO AT EVENS LIKES THIS(LOWRIDERS)BECAUSE ME & Q WENT AN WE WERE STR8 UP STUNTING & HAVEING A GOOD TIME*

ANYWAYZ HERES SOME PICS.....ALOT MORE COMEING :biggrin: 


















I KNOW HOW YALL LIKE YOUR WOMAN


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GOT THEM BATTERIES 4 THA LOW... $120 7864470197 2 LEFT AND GETTIN MORE IN 2WKS... $60 EACH


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 07:03 PM~13556317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if that wat was out there thank god i aint go :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13556340
> *if that wat was out there thank god i aint go :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: YOU DONT LIKE.....LOL I GOT MORE PICS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

KxFHyR88IwA&feature


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

http://img21.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=53960723.jpg


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 11 2009, 01:16 PM~13546827
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS.................still got alot more planned for it.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

22s : )


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

still looking for some clean 22 asantis... let me know


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 09:11 PM~13556369
> *:angry: YOU DONT LIKE.....LOL I GOT MORE PICS
> *


shit i LIKE, post more pics :cheesy:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 12 2009, 08:04 PM~13556942
> *shit i LIKE, post more pics  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 12 2009, 07:45 PM~13556733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring it to the ride out fool .......


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2009, 10:25 PM~13557806
> *bring it to the ride out fool .......
> *


a you hav  e crist number let me no thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 13 2009, 01:34 AM~13558842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2009, 09:25 PM~13557806
> *bring it to the ride out fool .......
> *


its the following sunday?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 
vert new body monte


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

be ready


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*YO JUST WANT 2 LET U GUYS KNOW... 4 THOSE WHO KNOW MY BOY JOHNATHAN AKA ROLLIN CHAMPANGE (THE TRUCK ON BAGS N FLIPPIN BED) HE GOT INTO A BIKE ACCIDENT ON SATURDAY. HE'S PRETTY BAD BUT IT COULD'VE BEEN ALOT WORST. HE'S IN MEMORIAL HOSPITAL UP IN HOLLYWOOD... IF U GUYS KNOW HIM AND WANT 2 KNOW MORE BOUT HIM JUST HIT ME UP... 7863391341.... 


I HOPE YA'LL BOYS DO GOOD @ DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND... *


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

any shows or anything happening around may 1st -10th ill be out that way like to meet & see how fla. does it hit me up LMK


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 13 2009, 07:48 AM~13559805
> *YO JUST WANT 2 LET U GUYS KNOW... 4 THOSE WHO KNOW MY BOY JOHNATHAN AKA ROLLIN CHAMPANGE (THE TRUCK ON BAGS N FLIPPIN BED) HE GOT INTO A BIKE ACCIDENT ON SATURDAY. HE'S PRETTY BAD BUT IT COULD'VE BEEN ALOT WORST. HE'S IN MEMORIAL HOSPITAL UP IN HOLLYWOOD... IF U GUYS KNOW HIM AND WANT 2 KNOW MORE BOUT HIM JUST HIT ME UP... 7863391341....
> I HOPE YA'LL BOYS DO GOOD @ DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND...
> *


HOPE HOMEBOY IS ALL GOOD MY REGARDS TO HIS FAMLY AND THE ROLLIN CAR CLUB


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 13 2009, 01:34 AM~13558842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no shit we have hood rollin in 13s wow bringing l.a cali to miami


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 13 2009, 01:57 AM~13558734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha that fucker got pulled he always in my area tryn to mean mug with lil v6


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yooo!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 13 2009, 07:48 AM~13559805
> *YO JUST WANT 2 LET U GUYS KNOW... 4 THOSE WHO KNOW MY BOY JOHNATHAN AKA ROLLIN CHAMPANGE (THE TRUCK ON BAGS N FLIPPIN BED) HE GOT INTO A BIKE ACCIDENT ON SATURDAY. HE'S PRETTY BAD BUT IT COULD'VE BEEN ALOT WORST. HE'S IN MEMORIAL HOSPITAL UP IN HOLLYWOOD... IF U GUYS KNOW HIM AND WANT 2 KNOW MORE BOUT HIM JUST HIT ME UP... 7863391341....
> I HOPE YA'LL BOYS DO GOOD @ DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND...
> *


wat? yo u serious. dam im going to have to get up there! give me directions.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13556385
> *KxFHyR88IwA&feature
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13559805
> *YO JUST WANT 2 LET U GUYS KNOW... 4 THOSE WHO KNOW MY BOY JOHNATHAN AKA ROLLIN CHAMPANGE (THE TRUCK ON BAGS N FLIPPIN BED) HE GOT INTO A BIKE ACCIDENT ON SATURDAY. HE'S PRETTY BAD BUT IT COULD'VE BEEN ALOT WORST. HE'S IN MEMORIAL HOSPITAL UP IN HOLLYWOOD... IF U GUYS KNOW HIM AND WANT 2 KNOW MORE BOUT HIM JUST HIT ME UP... 7863391341....
> I HOPE YA'LL BOYS DO GOOD @ DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND...
> *


Hope everything is better


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

directions from down south easiest would be take 95 north to hollywood blvd and go west on hollywood blvd to park road, theres a kinkos / cop station and shit at the intersection by a outside mall youll see it. so you take a right onto park road (going north) and bout 2mins down the road on johnson street youll see the hospital


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 13 2009, 10:30 AM~13560979
> *:barf:
> *


its a work in progress..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

talk about dead in here


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 13 2009, 12:45 PM~13561088
> *directions from down south easiest would be take 95 north to hollywood blvd and go west on hollywood blvd to park road, theres a kinkos / cop station and shit at the intersection by a outside mall youll see it. so you take a right onto park road (going north) and bout 2mins down the road on johnson street youll see the hospital
> *


COOL THANKS...


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 13 2009, 10:45 AM~13561088
> *directions from down south easiest would be take 95 north to hollywood blvd and go west on hollywood blvd to park road, theres a kinkos / cop station and shit at the intersection by a outside mall youll see it. so you take a right onto park road (going north) and bout 2mins down the road on johnson street youll see the hospital
> *


thanks homie very much appreciated ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

np this is my area heh


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo does any one know some one that does raw lazier cutting i really need it asap


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 13 2009, 05:05 AM~13559222
> *its the following sunday?
> *


I THOUGHT YOU REGISTERED FOR THE HARD ROCK SHOW ........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Apr 13 2009, 10:29 AM~13559720
> *be ready
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13560979
> *:barf:
> *


  That's str8 thats how you feel but his car is still in the works...Shit he putting more work in these streets than most of the *****'s down here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 13 2009, 12:20 PM~13560444
> *no shit we have hood rollin in 13s wow bringing l.a cali to miami
> *


 :biggrin: There was 2 other lolo's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13559805
> *YO JUST WANT 2 LET U GUYS KNOW... 4 THOSE WHO KNOW MY BOY JOHNATHAN AKA ROLLIN CHAMPANGE (THE TRUCK ON BAGS N FLIPPIN BED) HE GOT INTO A BIKE ACCIDENT ON SATURDAY. HE'S PRETTY BAD BUT IT COULD'VE BEEN ALOT WORST. HE'S IN MEMORIAL HOSPITAL UP IN HOLLYWOOD... IF U GUYS KNOW HIM AND WANT 2 KNOW MORE BOUT HIM JUST HIT ME UP... 7863391341....
> I HOPE YA'LL BOYS DO GOOD @ DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND...
> *


I wish your boy the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13559805
> *YO JUST WANT 2 LET U GUYS KNOW... 4 THOSE WHO KNOW MY BOY JOHNATHAN AKA ROLLIN CHAMPANGE (THE TRUCK ON BAGS N FLIPPIN BED) HE GOT INTO A BIKE ACCIDENT ON SATURDAY. HE'S PRETTY BAD BUT IT COULD'VE BEEN ALOT WORST. HE'S IN MEMORIAL HOSPITAL UP IN HOLLYWOOD... IF U GUYS KNOW HIM AND WANT 2 KNOW MORE BOUT HIM JUST HIT ME UP... 7863391341....
> I HOPE YA'LL BOYS DO GOOD @ DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND...
> *


I wish your boy the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat up watson?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 13 2009, 08:13 PM~13564728
> *wat up watson?
> *


uploading pics & eating dinner


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 13 2009, 05:39 PM~13564473
> * That's str8 thats how you feel but his car is still in the works...Shit he putting more work in these streets than most of the *****'s down here
> *


thats cool.Ive always thought a rollin 3 is wack thats all , *i wasnt talking about the car *.tell him to add another pump or wire it up so he can do the three without yoking the car in traffic, *****'s gonna either end up on the sidewalk over someone or in the back bumper of the cars in front of him.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 13 2009, 09:55 PM~13565683
> *thats cool.Ive always thought a rollin 3 is wack thats all , i wasnt talking about the car .tell him to add another pump or wire it up so he can do the three without yoking the car in traffic, *****'s gonna either end up on the sidewalk over someone or in the back bumper of the cars in front of him.
> *


OK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 13 2009, 06:55 PM~13565683
> *thats cool.Ive always thought a rollin 3 is wack thats all , i wasnt talking about the car .tell him to add another pump or wire it up so he can do the three without yoking the car in traffic, *****'s gonna either end up on the sidewalk over someone or in the back bumper of the cars in front of him.
> *


man that fool has 4 pumps and no chains...thats why he cant do standing threes!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

1ULxIkNXyEY&feature


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

24's FOR SALE Rims and skinny tires are like new $1700


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 13 2009, 10:41 PM~13567106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

0WwtWXtk9bo&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 13 2009, 08:41 PM~13567106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the game is in trouble wit this one :worship:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*HERES SOME OF OUR CUSTOM 22 INCH RIMS ON A 55 FLEETWOOD AND SOME OTHER PICS....ENJOY  ...</span>*.
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_03237101227_std-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_100113120441_std-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_03637102322_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug12007_109160123229_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_107113122726_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIS WHERE THE MAJIC IS DONE
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/DSCN0057352105009_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_115113122002_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/DSCN0059891533_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 13 2009, 10:39 PM~13566186
> *man that fool has 4 pumps and no chains...thats why he cant do standing threes!
> *


if he has 4 pumps then he should be able to do a standing 3 with or without chains...whats size cylinders is he running??? how are his batts set up?? how many turns on his coils??? does it have a bridge?? those are also factors 4 a standing 3. does the car have any reinforcements??? if not then dont worry out the standn 3 and jsut keep rollin them


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 14 2009, 05:06 AM~13570245
> *if he has 4 pumps then he should be able to do a standing 3 with or without chains...whats size cylinders is he running??? how are his batts set up?? how many turns on his coils??? does it have a bridge?? those are also factors 4 a standing 3. does the car have any reinforcements??? if not then dont worry out the standn 3 and jsut keep rollin them
> *


about 5 turns , 14 in cl, no bridge , no reenforcment. and let me tell u ive had alot of car and with out bride and without chains its hard to do standing 3


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

you can put 4 pumps in a g body and it wont do a standing 3 wheel with out a chain bridge. .02


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 13 2009, 09:28 PM~13566910
> *24's FOR SALE Rims and skinny tires are like new $1700
> 
> 
> ...


going to put lowrider wire wheels thats what iam talking about
now your a bad ass viejitos miami fl in your hood keep the nice work on 
your ride homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It will do a standing three without chains, just not very high, and not a solid lock up. It also depends how the weight is distributed in the trunk.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

just though i would offer the hook up 

maurice aka cadillac mo 

he is here now - June 2009
if you dont already know who he is check out his work at this link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465890

contact him direct at

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38381

he does everything from touchups - complete cars
no job to small or to big


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2009, 07:24 AM~13570712
> *It will do a standing three without chains, just not very high, and not a solid lock up. It also depends how the weight is distributed in the trunk.
> *


thats also how u buckle the body :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *INKSTINCT003*,* individualsbox*, tru6lu305
sup fellas.. how ya'll doing? hey tim i got the stuff thanks alot homie! awsome parts!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 14 2009, 10:38 AM~13570794
> *thats also how u buckle the body :biggrin:
> *



No it's not. The body will buckle if the rear body mounts are gone, and the rear section of the body starts to sag. But the roof is holding up the quarters so that is what causes the buckle. A chain bridge has nothing to do with buckling. Your argument would make more sense if this was about reinforced arches, or if an idiot would put their rack bolted to the trunk, instead of welded to the frame. :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2009, 07:40 AM~13570813
> *No it's not. The body will buckle if the rear body mounts are gone, and the rear section of the body starts to sag. But the roof is holding up the quarters so that is what causes the buckle. A chain bridge has nothing to do with buckling. Your argument would make more sense if this was about reinforced arches, or if an idiot would put their rack bolted to the trunk, instead of welded to the frame.  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


so we are back at 1. we are talking about q's caddy. no archs, no bridge, no chains, 4 batteries to 1 side and 4 to the other. while hes doing rolling 3 he smashs the corners which with 24 yr old body bushing and his careless ways it will buckle


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a different story. all I was stating is that a car could three wheel without a bridge. You went ahead and said that's how a body buckles, which is not the case. I am in no way saying that anyone should three wheel a car without any reinforcements at all. I just stated a fact. Then I stated a fact on how a car buckles, not dents.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

Chulow,... wat up homie?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2009, 07:50 AM~13570879
> *That's a different story. all I was stating is that a car could three wheel without a bridge. You went ahead and said that's how a body buckles, which is not the case. I am in no way saying that anyone should three wheel a car without any reinforcements at all. I just stated a fact. Then I stated a fact on how a car buckles, not dents.
> *


 ok homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IS ANYBODY SELLING A SET OF 13s?? ADAPTER. KNOCK OFF.ETC


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^^^
NICE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 14 2009, 08:58 AM~13571460
> *IS ANYBODY SELLING A SET OF 13s??  ADAPTER. KNOCK OFF.ETC
> *


NEVER MIND. GOT SOME ALREDY :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 14 2009, 10:08 AM~13571568
> *NEVER MIND. GOT SOME ALREDY :biggrin:
> *



daytons or zeniths


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 14 2009, 12:07 PM~13571550
> *^^^^^^^
> NICE
> *


thanks


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

like i said b4 chains are NOT needed to sit on a 3. i've done a few cars that sat on a 3 and we didnt put the chains on until the end. for example that blue grand marquis sat on 3(both sides) without the chains installed. imo the only thing the chains do is prevent u from bending the trailing arms once u are on a 3. What we did is sat the car up on 3 and bolted the chain a little shorter than the maximum lockup..relieving stress from the trailing arms. The bridge itself helps with the 3 wheel because as u are forcing one side up it pushes the other side down...nothin to do with the chains.

and of course alot of it has to do with weight transfer....without enough weight u wont get up in the air...in my old lac i had 2pumps and 12batts(never installed the other 2 pumps). once i got up on 3 it would stay cause of all the weight. And i didnt have to yoke the car side 2 side to do it either.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 14 2009, 12:02 PM~13571498
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: looks better and now the tires are cheaper


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

the primer / gold was startin to grow on me :tears: :dunno:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 14 2009, 10:02 AM~13571498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaa...i envy you . lol...that malibu is going to be really nice. Id go with a platinum or charcoal gray. Slap a moonroof on that bitch and call it a day.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 14 2009, 11:01 AM~13572080
> *like i said b4 chains are NOT needed to sit on a 3. i've done a few cars that sat on a 3 and we didnt put the chains on until the end. for example that blue grand marquis sat on 3(both sides) without the chains installed. imo the only thing the chains do is prevent u from bending the trailing arms once u are on a 3. What we did is sat the car up on 3 and bolted the chain a little shorter than the maximum lockup..relieving stress from the trailing arms. The bridge itself helps with the 3 wheel because as u are forcing one side up it pushes the other side down...nothin to do with the chains.
> 
> and of course alot of it has to do with weight transfer....without enough weight u wont get up in the air...in my old lac i had 2pumps and 12batts(never installed the other 2 pumps). once i got up on 3 it would stay cause of all the weight. And i didnt have to yoke the car side 2 side to do it either.
> *


at the end of the day rollin 3's are gay. end of discussion fellas...lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 14 2009, 01:16 PM~13572228
> *at the end of the day rollin 3's are gay. end of discussion fellas...lol
> *


unless u roll and get it to stand and stay


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 14 2009, 10:20 AM~13572291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY THING I DONT LIKE ABOUT HER IS THAT THIS MORNING SHE DIDNT BRUSH HER TEETH


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

rolling 3's aint gay!! atleast the ***** is in the streets having fun and hitting switches unlike half the ****** that always got a comment. end of discussion.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 14 2009, 09:18 AM~13571662
> *daytons or zeniths
> *


2 OF EACH. STAGERED


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 14 2009, 09:02 AM~13571498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOT 4 OF THESE FOR SALE $100. INTERTUBES $15
155/80 13


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 14 2009, 10:16 AM~13572228
> *at the end of the day rollin 3's are gay. end of discussion fellas...lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 14 2009, 10:41 AM~13572503
> *rolling 3's aint gay!! atleast the ***** is in the streets having fun and hitting switches unlike half the ****** that always got a comment. end of discussion.
> *


x2


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Apr 14 2009, 01:02 PM~13572086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the comments. the primer and gold looks nice lol, but I've wanted 13s since the day I got the car.. I'm thinking of a pastel green color, or blue idk yet.. right now I just want interior and juice it up, then paint..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305, *MAAANDO*, ripsta85, BUBBA-D, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, lalo22, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, IIMPALAA, sweatit21, 305low
OH SHIT WUS UP MANNDOOOO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OYE I GET THE CAR BACK TODAY. YOU STILL DOWN FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT. I HAVE A MODEL. EUMIR IS GONNA BE WEARING A THONG


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Apr 14 2009, 02:38 PM~13572987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah im down..... tell that ***** to wear a charcoal grey thong to match the car.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT FOR REAL. AND THE MODEL SAID HE WANTS TO WEAR THE ONES WITH THE ELEPHANT FRONT


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 14 2009, 02:45 PM~13573063
> *FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT FOR REAL. AND THE MODEL SAID HE WANTS TO WEAR THE ONES WITH THE ELEPHANT FRONT
> *



:loco:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 14 2009, 02:09 PM~13572770
> *GOT 4 OF THESE FOR SALE $100. INTERTUBES $15
> 155/80 13
> 
> ...



damn homie wish i would have seen this morning...i poped the tube already haha


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 14 2009, 02:45 PM~13573063
> *FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT FOR REAL. AND THE MODEL SAID HE WANTS TO WEAR THE ONES WITH THE ELEPHANT FRONT
> *


Tell that ***** that he needs to wear the carbon fiber ones with the silver leafing and pinstripes.


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*HERES SOME OF OUR CUSTOM 22 INCH RIMS ON A 55 FLEETWOOD AND SOME OTHER PICS....ENJOY AND GIVE US A CALL ASAP 954-651-2061  ...</span>*.
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_03237101227_std-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_100113120441_std-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_03637102322_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug12007_109160123229_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_107113122726_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIS WHERE THE MAJIC IS DONE
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/DSCN0057352105009_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_115113122002_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/DSCN0059891533_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Low_Ski_13, I G0T DAT, Miami305Rida, *caprice ridah*, lalo22, *lo lo*, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC


:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 14 2009, 02:40 PM~13573711
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Low_Ski_13, I G0T DAT, Miami305Rida, caprice ridah, lalo22, lo lo, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 14 2009, 10:01 AM~13572080
> *like i said b4 chains are NOT needed to sit on a 3. i've done a few cars that sat on a 3 and we didnt put the chains on until the end. for example that blue grand marquis sat on 3(both sides) without the chains installed. imo the only thing the chains do is prevent u from bending the trailing arms once u are on a 3. What we did is sat the car up on 3 and bolted the chain a little shorter than the maximum lockup..relieving stress from the trailing arms. The bridge itself helps with the 3 wheel because as u are forcing one side up it pushes the other side down...nothin to do with the chains.
> 
> and of course alot of it has to do with weight transfer....without enough weight u wont get up in the air...in my old lac i had 2pumps and 12batts(never installed the other 2 pumps). once i got up on 3 it would stay cause of all the weight. And i didnt have to yoke the car side 2 side to do it either.
> *


tell these dam rookies yo :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just did 4 shoots in Orlando.. this past weekend..

I shrunk and tagged a photo of the model.. for the Orlando thread..

Wanted to share it with Miami..

This is my model..

Obviously i cant show the vehicles i shot


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 14 2009, 11:09 AM~13572770
> *GOT 4 OF THESE FOR SALE $100. INTERTUBES $15
> 155/80 13
> 
> ...


OK SOLD. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wow ya ****** kept on with the whole 3 wheel shit.lol 


wat up* dre, maaando*


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody from miami knows a reputable shop where i can get my continental kit hook'd up the right way??


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 02:02 PM~13573928
> *Just did 4 shoots in Orlando.. this past weekend..
> 
> I shrunk and tagged a photo of the model.. for the Orlando thread..
> ...


:worship: :worship:
I NEED TO PAY HER A VISIT!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone knows wassup with harold is he still working hes been ghost for a minute i need a simple spring and spindle swap and hes nowhere to be found


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 14 2009, 05:56 PM~13575165
> *anyone knows wassup with harold is he still working hes been ghost for a minute i need a simple spring and spindle swap and hes nowhere to be found
> *


He is still there. But you have to stalk his ass to get him to work on your shit.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 14 2009, 02:36 PM~13574926
> *wow ya ****** kept on with the whole 3 wheel shit.lol
> wat up dre, maaando
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO CUZ... NOW I DONT KNO U BUT JUST TO LET U KNO THE LAC IS 4 PUMPD... I CAN ONLY DO WHAT I CAN WITH LIMITED RESOURCES IM BUILDING MY CAR AS I CAN AND I DONT C NOBODY GIVIN ME A HAND OR SAYIN ILL REINFORCE IT 4 U, IM HAVIN FUN WITH IT AND NOBODY VOLUNTEERED TO RIDE UP WIT ME AND WATSON TO THAT PLIES SHIT...*IF U DONT LIKE ME DOIN ROLLIN 3'S THEN COME REINFORCE MY ARCHES AND PUT IN A BRIDGED 4 ME AND ILL DO IT YOUR WAY.* SHYT... DANNY LAC 3'S NICEEEE, MUTHAFUCS AINT SAY SHYT BOUT THAT... IF YA WANT TO BE ON MR. LOWRIDER305 VIDEO ... THEN HIT THAT NICCA UP.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 14 2009, 03:23 PM~13575474
> *YO CUZ...  NOW I DONT KNO U BUT JUST TO LET U KNO THE LAC IS 4 PUMPD... I CAN ONLY DO WHAT I CAN WITH LIMITED RESOURCES IM BUILDING MY CAR AS I CAN AND I DONT C NOBODY GIVIN ME A HAND OR SAYIN ILL REINFORCE IT 4 U, IM HAVIN FUN WITH IT AND NOBODY VOLUNTEERED TO RIDE UP WIT ME AND WATSON TO THAT PLIES SHIT...IF U DONT LIKE ME DOIN ROLLIN 3'S THEN COME REINFORCE MY ARCHES AND PUT IN A BRIDGED 4 ME AND ILL DO IT YOUR WAY. SHYT... DANNY LAC 3'S NICEEEE, MUTHAFUCS AINT SAY SHYT BOUT THAT... IF YA WANT TO BE ON MR. LOWRIDER305 VIDEO ... THEN HIT THAT NICCA UP.
> *


 :worship: i understand you


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Why do I like this car? :dunno:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ALL THESE FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL LOWRIDERS IN DADE AND NOBODY REPRESENTIN, I UNDERSTAND SOME OF U CANT CAUSE OF THE CONSTANT HOURS BEING PUT IN GETTIN YOUR SHYT READY 4 THE P.NIC BUT U CATS WITH SHYT DONT SAY NOTHIN BOUT MY ROLLIN 3'S OR TURNIN 3'S... WHEN BLACKBERRY, GHETTO LUXURY, GOLD MIND AND SEXYBLACC HIT THE STREETS EVERYDAY NICCAZ AINT HAD SHYT TO SAY BUT A FEW HAD COMMENTS, NOW IM BUILDING DISCO INFERNO HOLLA AT ME NOT THE CPU.......... TRUST ME SHE WILL BE IN THE STREETS EVERYDAY LOCS...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 14 2009, 02:56 PM~13575165
> *anyone knows wassup with harold is he still working hes been ghost for a minute i need a simple spring and spindle swap and hes nowhere to be found
> *


dont stalk him.. it will iritate him. call him and he will call u bak..just dont call him 5 times straight...305 688 8981


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 14 2009, 03:47 PM~13575801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all gold d's make anything looking GOOD!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*TODAY IN HISTORY...*
President Lincoln got shot..
Titanic struck an ice burg, and sunk the following morning... :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO DRE HOW THE MONTE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 14 2009, 04:18 PM~13576187
> *YO DRE HOW THE MONTE
> *


TOO MANY MOTHAFUCKERS DISTRACTING HAROLD AT THE SHOP. SO HES TAKING A BIT LONGER. BUT ILL HAVE MY SHIT TOMORROW. ITS LOOKING SEXY DOUGH. GOT IT ALL REINFORCED AND THAT DIFFERENTIAL LOOKING NICE AND SHINY DOWN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 14 2009, 04:26 PM~13576286
> *TOO MANY MOTHAFUCKERS DISTRACTING HAROLD AT THE SHOP. SO HES TAKING A BIT LONGER. BUT ILL HAVE MY SHIT TOMORROW. ITS LOOKING SEXY DOUGH. GOT IT ALL REINFORCED AND THAT DIFFERENTIAL LOOKING NICE AND SHINY DOWN THERE :biggrin:
> *


x2 that shit looking nice.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YOOOOOOO.......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 14 2009, 04:32 PM~13576387
> *YOOOOOOO.......
> *


wut it do UCE :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 14 2009, 04:00 PM~13575984
> *all gold d's make anything looking GOOD!!!
> *


AND THAT BRANDY WINE :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 14 2009, 11:41 AM~13572503
> *rolling 3's aint gay!! atleast the ***** is in the streets having fun and hitting switches unlike half the ****** that always got a comment. end of discussion.
> *


woah...its an opinion jayson, relax....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

CHILLIN, BITCHES GOT BEEF FOR THE LAC SO MUCH THEY NEED TO BUY IT AND DO THE BRIDGE AND REINFORCE IT AND GO DO STANDIN 3'S


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 93brougham, 4SHOW, blackonblack64, what up *****


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ITS NOT AN OPINION WHEN LIL MARKS MAKIN COMMENT WHEN THEY WONT HIT THE STREETS... MY OPINION MY LAC HAS 4PUMPS CUZ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13576914
> *woah...its  an opinion jayson, relax....
> *


o i stay relaxed all the time :420: its my opinion also


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 01:02 PM~13573928
> *Just did 4 shoots in Orlando.. this past weekend..
> 
> I shrunk and tagged a photo of the model.. for the Orlando thread..
> ...


only one pic?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh.. I gots HUNDREDS lol


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2009, 09:24 AM~13570712
> *It will do a standing three without chains, just not very high, and not a solid lock up. It also depends how the weight is distributed in the trunk.
> *


well with 4 pumps under the package tray of a g body and 12 group 31 workaholics. without the on chains to make it 3 wheel you almost rip the trailing arms out. but people rig all kinds of stuff. I guess its to eachs own.
anyway whats up tito...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, DoneDeal82 R.O., Slow N Low, tru6lu305, Island Stylin', ripsta85, blackonblack64,* (ROLLIN)*, Born 2 Die
:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Apr 14 2009, 05:55 PM~13577164
> *anyway whats up tito...
> *


wat up my *****?


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody got 13s for sale....all chrome?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 14 2009, 05:36 PM~13576970
> *ITS NOT AN OPINION WHEN LIL MARKS MAKIN COMMENT WHEN THEY WONT HIT THE STREETS... MY OPINION MY LAC HAS 4PUMPS CUZ...
> *


dam q fuk it let it ride.. u know wat time it is..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta+Apr 14 2009, 03:57 PM~13575944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


add me 2 da list of harrassin harold..  u traded da linc yet?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *ROLLIN-4-LIFE, Rollin DoN DeViLLe*, 4real, Slow N Low, ALTIMAS FINEST
:wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 14 2009, 06:39 PM~13577004
> *o i stay relaxed all the time  :420: its my opinion also
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 14 2009, 12:41 PM~13572503
> *rolling 3's aint gay!! atleast the ***** is in the streets having fun and hitting switches unlike half the ****** that always got a comment. end of discussion.
> *


x2. standing 3s are cool and all but rolling 3s are oldschool, they got more style, more wow factor. possibly due to the risk and lack of control of the car. but thats just my opinion


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

i was watching the 1st east coast ryders that shit gave me motivation like a bitch..there was so many lowriders and everyone taking there shit out an swanging there shit i wish i was around at that time..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

anyone have staggered 22s asanti or gfg wanna trade for some 24s..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Where Can i get 13 inch tires but with the fat white wall???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 09:12 PM~13578819
> *i was watching the 1st east coast ryders that shit gave me motivation like a bitch..there was so many lowriders and everyone taking there shit out an swanging there shit i wish i was around at that time..
> *


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 10:12 PM~13578819
> *i was watching the 1st east coast ryders that shit gave me motivation like a bitch..there was so many lowriders and everyone taking there shit out an swanging there shit i wish i was around at that time..
> *



bitchhhh take it tommorow let me borrow it !!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Apr 14 2009, 09:29 PM~13579031
> *bitchhhh take it tommorow let me borrow it !!!
> *


it aint mine my boy let me hold it plus is a vhs...***** you hear evelio screaming out sudden impact and eric actually clicking the regal


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 10:34 PM~13579091
> *it aint mine my boy let me hold it plus is a vhs...***** you hear evelio screaming out sudden impact and eric actually clicking the regal
> *


we gon watch it at this ****** house cause i dont even have a VHS lol. he probably does.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Apr 14 2009, 09:42 PM~13579166
> *we gon watch it at this ****** house cause i dont even have a VHS lol. he probably does.
> *



alrite ill take it ova there then..u gonna get a fade 2mm


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 10:43 PM~13579182
> *alrite ill take it ova there then..u gonna get a fade 2mm
> *


yuhh fuck itt!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Apr 14 2009, 09:45 PM~13579203
> *yuhh fuck itt!
> *


iight...damn ***** i bet the fade i gave you on sat aint even woofing but w.e ill fade you up again


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 10:47 PM~13579228
> *iight...damn ***** i bet the fade i gave you on sat aint even woofing but w.e ill fade you up again
> *


 i went from gettin cut every 4 months to cutting every week and now every 3 days n shit


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Apr 14 2009, 09:48 PM~13579244
> *i went from gettin cut every 4 months to cutting every week and now every 3 days n shit
> *


lmao i know u would always be woofing..that what happens wen theres a barber in the club but ima bout to start fucking ya ****** up so ya dnt ask me for hair cuts any more


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow.. I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. You talking about hair cuts?


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 10:50 PM~13579263
> *lmao i know u would always be woofing..that what happens wen theres a barber in the club but ima bout to start fucking ya ****** up so ya dnt ask me for hair cuts any more
> *


lol apparently u dont wan your car to ever hit the streets huh ?


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 10:50 PM~13579266
> *Wow.. I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. You talking about hair cuts?
> *


yeah , need a hair cut ? holla at Esteban The Barber .


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13579266
> *Wow.. I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. You talking about hair cuts?
> *


yea


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shit.. I've been editing photos since noon.. My eyes are all fucked up.. I was seeing cut.. figured someone was getting stabbed or some shit


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Apr 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13579270
> *lol apparently u dont wan your car to ever hit the streets huh ?
> *


nah fuck that my cars gonna hit the streets regardless so watch 2mm im soup your ass up


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 14 2009, 08:20 PM~13578922
> *Where Can i get 13 inch tires but with the fat white wall???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


CHECK OUT THE WHELL AND TIRE FORUM


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 10:53 PM~13579306
> *nah fuck that my cars gonna hit the streets regardless so watch 2mm im soup your ass up
> *


lol. ill pass on that then.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 14 2009, 06:23 PM~13575474
> *YO CUZ...  NOW I DONT KNO U BUT JUST TO LET U KNO THE LAC IS 4 PUMPD... I CAN ONLY DO WHAT I CAN WITH LIMITED RESOURCES IM BUILDING MY CAR AS I CAN AND I DONT C NOBODY GIVIN ME A HAND OR SAYIN ILL REINFORCE IT 4 U, IM HAVIN FUN WITH IT AND NOBODY VOLUNTEERED TO RIDE UP WIT ME AND WATSON TO THAT PLIES SHIT...IF U DONT LIKE ME DOIN ROLLIN 3'S THEN COME REINFORCE MY ARCHES AND PUT IN A BRIDGED 4 ME AND ILL DO IT YOUR WAY. SHYT... DANNY LAC 3'S NICEEEE, MUTHAFUCS AINT SAY SHYT BOUT THAT... IF YA WANT TO BE ON MR. LOWRIDER305 VIDEO ... THEN HIT THAT NICCA UP.
> *


Man I dont give a fuck about all this rolling 3 talk......everyone talk shit say that there ant no show's going on & shit but one theres diffent events going on nobody wann ride out..........there was soooo manyyyyyyyyy clean as crown vic's & alot of grand marquis kandy,guts,music,rims on point & I didient give a fuck I was HOPPING on everyone last one of tham....MY shit in the works but It dont mean I cant take it out................I know theres alot of clean cars down here but at the end of the day If you ant going to swangin that shit & 3 your shit than whats the point??????????I talk with alot of ppl from cail these ****** ride clean shit every day.....monday-sunday...these dudes true to the lowrider lifestyle.....*I dont care for all that hateing shit but an away I see why ppl dont bring there cars out ****** TALK SHIT* I like one I see the next ***** doing there thing becuase It make me wann get my shit together even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!note everyone has money to build a car in 6month but shit IT dont mean you gott talk shit about tham.......I can say this becuase I am speaking for myself......anywayz fuck all this talk........We need to start doing more shit at the hangout's everone say it be the same old shit every time but ant no one trying to step it up..........My shit ant ready(need more batteries)pluz 2 other thing but once IM done I dont give a fuck how clean your shit is or what club you roll with IM going to be on some str8 up *cali swangin* type of shit........TAKE IT HOW YOU WANN TAKE IT


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Expensive Taste_@Apr 14 2009, 09:54 PM~13579320
> *lol. ill pass on that then.
> *


nah dnt worry i aint gonna try you like that flloyd tawanda


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Tru2DaGame, Expensive Taste, *Euro2low*, yellownig, -*CAROL CITY*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn phil thankz alot.....I was looking for you on sunday to....


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 10:55 PM~13579345
> *nah dnt worry i aint gonna try you like that flloyd tawanda
> *


lollll.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 14 2009, 09:53 PM~13579297
> *Shit.. I've been editing photos since noon.. My eyes are all fucked up.. I was seeing cut.. figured someone was getting stabbed or some shit
> *


lol nah we were talking bout me cutting his hair and shit


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 14 2009, 07:53 PM~13579309
> *CHECK OUT THE WHELL AND TIRE FORUM
> *


Ok.sounds good to me... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 14 2009, 10:58 PM~13579371
> *Damn phil thankz alot.....I was looking for you on sunday to....
> *



Sunday?

Shit i was in Orlando shooting cars Homie..

Shot two features for Lowrider.. and two features for Minitruckin..

Dude.. i think i had the baddest model i have ever shot.. Bitch was Insane hot =D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 15 2009, 12:02 AM~13579419
> *Sunday?
> 
> Shit i was in Orlando shooting cars Homie..
> ...


plies car show :biggrin: 


Thankz cool man.........I love minitruckin mag :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 14 2009, 08:20 PM~13578922
> *Where Can i get 13 inch tires but with the fat white wall???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 14 2009, 11:12 PM~13579544
> *plies car show  :biggrin:
> Thankz cool man.........I love minitruckin mag  :biggrin:
> *



I didnt know about the car show until i asked you about it..

People dont tell me things.. I knew i had an open weekend so i booked these 4 cars.. about a month ago..

"hook a ***** up"

Man that feels weird to type lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 15 2009, 12:17 AM~13579624
> *I didnt know about the car show until i asked you about it..
> 
> People dont tell me things.. I knew i had an open weekend so i booked these 4 cars.. about a month ago..
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL man I got you from now on


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 14 2009, 11:55 PM~13579331
> *Man I dont give a fuck about all this rolling 3 talk......everyone talk shit say that there ant no show's going on & shit but one theres diffent events going on nobody wann ride out..........there was soooo manyyyyyyyyy clean as crown vic's & alot of grand marquis kandy,guts,music,rims on point & I didient give a fuck I was HOPPING on everyone last one of tham....MY shit in the works but It dont mean I cant take it out................I know theres alot of clean cars down here but at the end of the day If you ant going to swangin that shit & 3 your shit than whats the point??????????I talk with alot of ppl from cail these ****** ride clean shit every day.....monday-sunday...these dudes true to the lowrider lifestyle.....I dont care for all that hateing shit but an away I see why ppl dont bring there cars out ****** TALK SHIT I like one I see the next ***** doing there thing becuase It make me wann get my shit together even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!note everyone has money to build a car in 6month but shit IT dont mean you gott talk shit about tham.......I can say this becuase I am speaking for myself......anywayz fuck all this talk........We need to start doing more shit at the hangout's everone say it be the same old shit every time but ant no one trying to step it up..........My shit ant ready(need more batteries)pluz 2 other thing but once IM done I dont give a fuck how clean your shit is or what club you roll with IM going to be on some str8 up cali swangin type of shit........TAKE IT HOW YOU WANN TAKE IT
> *




oh ya I for got more videos to come :biggrin: miami swangin


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 14 2009, 03:23 PM~13575474
> *YO CUZ...  NOW I DONT KNO U BUT JUST TO LET U KNO THE LAC IS 4 PUMPD... I CAN ONLY DO WHAT I CAN WITH LIMITED RESOURCES IM BUILDING MY CAR AS I CAN AND I DONT C NOBODY GIVIN ME A HAND OR SAYIN ILL REINFORCE IT 4 U, IM HAVIN FUN WITH IT AND NOBODY VOLUNTEERED TO RIDE UP WIT ME AND WATSON TO THAT PLIES SHIT...IF U DONT LIKE ME DOIN ROLLIN 3'S THEN COME REINFORCE MY ARCHES AND PUT IN A BRIDGED 4 ME AND ILL DO IT YOUR WAY. SHYT... DANNY LAC 3'S NICEEEE, MUTHAFUCS AINT SAY SHYT BOUT THAT... IF YA WANT TO BE ON MR. LOWRIDER305 VIDEO ... THEN HIT THAT NICCA UP.
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS KEEP DOIN UR THING Q!!! HOW COME PEOPLE ARE ARGUING ABOUT A ROLLING THREE OR STANDING THREE I BEEN OUT DA GAME SINCE 05 AND I BEEN GETTING MONEY AND HAVING FUN LIVIN LIFE  I GOT SUMN COMING OUT AS SOON AS I HAVE MORE TIME TO PUT DA BITCH BACK TOGETHER. WHEN WE STARTED DOIN DIS SCHIT HEAVY BACK IN DA DAY IT WASNT BOUT ALL THIS WE SHOULD JUS HAVE FUN BANG BUMPERS AND CRUISE ALL THIS GOSSIP STUFF ISNT WHAT LOWRIDIN IS ALL ABOUT JUS MY OPINION. BUT LAST TO SAY IF YA AINT GOT SCHIT TO SWING OR CRUISE DONT BE INSULTING DA NEXT MANS SCHIT AT LEAST HES DOIN SUMN INSTEAD OF BABYSITTING HIS SCHIT IN STORAGE OR UNDER A CARCOVER. I KNOW I AINT GOT SCHIT RIGHT NOW TO BRING TO DA STREETS BUT WHEN I WAS ROLLIN ROUND I RESPECTED ERRYBODY ELSE AND HAD FUN.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Apr 14 2009, 08:55 PM~13577164
> *well with 4 pumps under the package tray of a g body and 12 group 31 workaholics. without the on chains to make it 3 wheel you almost rip the trailing arms out. but people rig all kinds of stuff. I guess its to eachs own.
> anyway whats up tito...
> *


thats what i was saying about the chains are NOT needed to 3 wheel with enough batteries. the chains will relieve stress from the arms once the car is on a 3


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

she got preggo nips :0


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats da statuz for da hangout tonite ? Whos ridin ?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 14 2009, 06:22 PM~13577404
> *add me 2 da list of harrassin harold..  u traded da linc yet?
> *


it might be gone this weekend. im taking it to the junk yard, and trade there :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Apr 15 2009, 06:33 AM~13581690
> *Whats da statuz for da hangout tonite ? Whos ridin ?
> *


 :nicoderm: ILL BE THERE.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 14 2009, 01:01 PM~13572080
> *like i said b4 chains are NOT needed to sit on a 3. i've done a few cars that sat on a 3 and we didnt put the chains on until the end. for example that blue grand marquis sat on 3(both sides) without the chains installed. imo the only thing the chains do is prevent u from bending the trailing arms once u are on a 3. What we did is sat the car up on 3 and bolted the chain a little shorter than the maximum lockup..relieving stress from the trailing arms. The bridge itself helps with the 3 wheel because as u are forcing one side up it pushes the other side down...nothin to do with the chains.
> 
> and of course alot of it has to do with weight transfer....without enough weight u wont get up in the air...in my old lac i had 2pumps and 12batts(never installed the other 2 pumps). once i got up on 3 it would stay cause of all the weight. And i didnt have to yoke the car side 2 side to do it either.
> *


You are completely wrong about the chains. The chains is what makes it three. Like I've said a car can three without chains. We used to do it on the lime green marquise. But the chain is was creates the pivot point for the three. Once the chain locks up, the piston continues to push higher. Since the chain is locked much shorter than the length of the piston, it kicks over and that is what causes the rear end to shift and hit the three. If one looks at chains while a car hits a three, one would understand how it works.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 14 2009, 11:50 PM~13579263
> *lmao i know u would always be woofing..that what happens wen theres a barber in the club but ima bout to start fucking ya ****** up so ya dnt ask me for hair cuts any more
> *



you're going to *start* fucking our haircuts up? I thought that's what you've been doing for the past 3 months. :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 15 2009, 08:36 AM~13581473
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS KEEP DOIN UR THING Q!!! HOW COME  PEOPLE ARE ARGUING ABOUT A ROLLING THREE OR STANDING THREE I BEEN OUT DA GAME SINCE 05 AND I BEEN GETTING MONEY AND HAVING FUN LIVIN LIFE  I GOT SUMN COMING OUT AS SOON AS I HAVE MORE TIME TO PUT DA BITCH BACK TOGETHER. WHEN WE STARTED DOIN DIS SCHIT HEAVY BACK IN DA DAY IT WASNT BOUT ALL THIS WE SHOULD JUS HAVE FUN BANG BUMPERS AND CRUISE ALL THIS GOSSIP STUFF ISNT WHAT LOWRIDIN IS ALL ABOUT JUS MY OPINION. BUT LAST TO SAY IF YA AINT GOT SCHIT TO SWING OR CRUISE DONT BE INSULTING DA NEXT MANS SCHIT AT LEAST HES DOIN SUMN INSTEAD OF BABYSITTING HIS SCHIT IN STORAGE OR UNDER A CARCOVER. I KNOW I AINT GOT SCHIT RIGHT NOW TO  BRING TO DA STREETS BUT WHEN I WAS ROLLIN ROUND I RESPECTED ERRYBODY ELSE AND HAD FUN.
> *



:h5:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 15 2009, 07:36 AM~13581473
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS KEEP DOIN UR THING Q!!! HOW COME  PEOPLE ARE ARGUING ABOUT A ROLLING THREE OR STANDING THREE I BEEN OUT DA GAME SINCE 05 AND I BEEN GETTING MONEY AND HAVING FUN LIVIN LIFE  I GOT SUMN COMING OUT AS SOON AS I HAVE MORE TIME TO PUT DA BITCH BACK TOGETHER. WHEN WE STARTED DOIN DIS SCHIT HEAVY BACK IN DA DAY IT WASNT BOUT ALL THIS WE SHOULD JUS HAVE FUN BANG BUMPERS AND CRUISE ALL THIS GOSSIP STUFF ISNT WHAT LOWRIDIN IS ALL ABOUT JUS MY OPINION. BUT LAST TO SAY IF YA AINT GOT SCHIT TO SWING OR CRUISE DONT BE INSULTING DA NEXT MANS SCHIT AT LEAST HES DOIN SUMN INSTEAD OF BABYSITTING HIS SCHIT IN STORAGE OR UNDER A CARCOVER. I KNOW I AINT GOT SCHIT RIGHT NOW TO  BRING TO DA STREETS BUT WHEN I WAS ROLLIN ROUND I RESPECTED ERRYBODY ELSE AND HAD FUN.
> *


Im babysittin my car in a garage lol what you trying to say?? Once its done it will be out in the streets tho. Some ppl aint as dedicated and waste as much money on there cars as others


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

for a customer staying in miami a buick regal back panel


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 15 2009, 08:05 AM~13582214
> *for a customer staying in miami a buick regal back pannel
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 15 2009, 05:36 AM~13581473
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS KEEP DOIN UR THING Q!!! HOW COME  PEOPLE ARE ARGUING ABOUT A ROLLING THREE OR STANDING THREE I BEEN OUT DA GAME SINCE 05 AND I BEEN GETTING MONEY AND HAVING FUN LIVIN LIFE  I GOT SUMN COMING OUT AS SOON AS I HAVE MORE TIME TO PUT DA BITCH BACK TOGETHER. WHEN WE STARTED DOIN DIS SCHIT HEAVY BACK IN DA DAY IT WASNT BOUT ALL THIS WE SHOULD JUS HAVE FUN BANG BUMPERS AND CRUISE ALL THIS GOSSIP STUFF ISNT WHAT LOWRIDIN IS ALL ABOUT JUS MY OPINION. BUT LAST TO SAY IF YA AINT GOT SCHIT TO SWING OR CRUISE DONT BE INSULTING DA NEXT MANS SCHIT AT LEAST HES DOIN SUMN INSTEAD OF BABYSITTING HIS SCHIT IN STORAGE OR UNDER A CARCOVER. I KNOW I AINT GOT SCHIT RIGHT NOW TO  BRING TO DA STREETS BUT WHEN I WAS ROLLIN ROUND I RESPECTED ERRYBODY ELSE AND HAD FUN.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 15 2009, 09:10 AM~13582249
> *looks nice  :thumbsup:
> *


thaks going to look sick when it gets chromed and 2-tone


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, *IIMPALAA*, ripsta85
:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 14 2009, 08:55 PM~13579331
> *Man I dont give a fuck about all this rolling 3 talk......everyone talk shit say that there ant no show's going on & shit but one theres diffent events going on nobody wann ride out..........there was soooo manyyyyyyyyy clean as crown vic's & alot of grand marquis kandy,guts,music,rims on point & I didient give a fuck I was HOPPING on everyone last one of tham....MY shit in the works but It dont mean I cant take it out................I know theres alot of clean cars down here but at the end of the day If you ant going to swangin that shit & 3 your shit than whats the point??????????I talk with alot of ppl from cail these ****** ride clean shit every day.....monday-sunday...these dudes true to the lowrider lifestyle.....I dont care for all that hateing shit but an away I see why ppl dont bring there cars out ****** TALK SHIT I like one I see the next ***** doing there thing becuase It make me wann get my shit together even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!note everyone has money to build a car in 6month but shit IT dont mean you gott talk shit about tham.......I can say this becuase I am speaking for myself......anywayz fuck all this talk........We need to start doing more shit at the hangout's everone say it be the same old shit every time but ant no one trying to step it up..........My shit ant ready(need more batteries)pluz 2 other thing but once IM done I dont give a fuck how clean your shit is or what club you roll with IM going to be on some str8 up cali swangin type of shit........TAKE IT HOW YOU WANN TAKE IT
> *


well said ma friend y build if ur gona park it and let it catch dust


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

any1 know wheres is there a cheap 1st gen s10 blazer for sale?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 14 2009, 06:10 AM~13570396
> *about 5 turns , 14 in cl, no bridge , no reenforcment. and let me tell u ive had alot of car and with out bride and without chains its hard to do standing 3
> *


Not true....i had a 84 cutty 4-door..3 pumps, 16's in the back no bridge or chains and would snatch a standing 3 with no problem.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Apr 14 2009, 06:20 AM~13570436
> *you can put 4 pumps in a g body and it wont do a standing 3 wheel with out a chain bridge. .02
> *


Wrong........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 14 2009, 07:24 AM~13570712
> *It will do a standing three without chains, just not very high, and not a solid lock up. It also depends how the weight is distributed in the trunk.
> *


Never had a problem...batteries across the back and put the frame in the axle....if you want a higher 3 you have to modify the trailing arms...but then you can only do so much.....got a 79 monte lays over no problem..no bridge or chains, frame is done up.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 15 2009, 08:05 AM~13582214
> *for a customer staying in miami a buick regal back pannel
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 15 2009, 11:17 AM~13583232
> *Tight work....
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 15 2009, 08:01 AM~13582177
> *Im babysittin my car in a garage lol what you trying to say?? Once its done it will be out in the streets tho. Some ppl aint as dedicated and waste as much money on there cars as others
> *


U gettin it confused homie-no offense :biggrin: i only mean that towards the ones who talk about other peoples rides and arent workin on anything or have sumn but scared to break it  I just wanna clear up waht im sayin is if you cant say sumn good jus dont say anyhting at all and you right(Some ppl aint as dedicated and waste as much money on there cars as others)THIS IS TRUE.!! I JUST DONT LIKE TO SEE PEOPLE BEING RAGGED ON AND AT LEAST THEY ARE TRYING TO DO SUMN GOOD TO BRING BACK WHAT WE USED TO HAVE HERE IN MIAMI!! :biggrin:  LES KEEP LOWRIDIN YALL AND I HOPE YO WHIP COMES OUT TIGHT WORK WHEN YOU FINISHED BE EASY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 15 2009, 08:05 AM~13582214
> *for a customer staying in miami a buick regal back pannel
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 15 2009, 10:01 AM~13583091
> *Not true....i had a 84 cutty 4-door..3 pumps, 16's in the back no bridge or chains and would snatch a standing 3 with no problem.....
> *


still hated this is not with you homie, seeing that ya wont let it go... u jus sed 16 inch cylinders on a g body verses a fleetwood cpe on 14 inch cylinders... dont u think that the lac is going to have more weight on the front end holding it down verses ur g body???? *and i could care less how many batteries ya put on a g body with larger cyl to do a standing 3's. u need a bridge and chains to do a proper 3 wheel!!!!* please drop the subject and bring out ur cars! several ppl are tired of reading all this giberish about 3 wheels


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 WHEELING IS POINTLESS
















:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody got 13s for sale....all chrome?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 15 2009, 12:59 PM~13584682
> *3 WHEELING IS POINTLESS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC. AIR BRUSHING MAYBEY TONIGHT HOMIE DRE COME ON IT GETS DARK AT 8:00


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *GALO1111,* hwdsfinest, LIL ROLY, Slow N Low, *ROLLIN Vendetta* whats up


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 15 2009, 01:12 PM~13584819
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GALO1111, hwdsfinest, LIL ROLY, Slow N Low, ROLLIN Vendetta    whats up
> *


WHATS GOING ON JEFF


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

nothing much finally got the caddy back on the street


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

SUNDAY IS GOING BE A NICE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 15 2009, 04:14 PM~13584836
> *SUNDAY IS GOING BE A NICE SHOW  :biggrin:
> *




hopefully


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 15 2009, 01:13 PM~13584832
> *nothing much finally got the caddy back on the street
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 15 2009, 02:15 PM~13584847
> *hopefully
> *



I hope to see new cars, so many people on here and I don't see new cars??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2009, 01:21 PM~13584897
> *I hope to see new cars, so many people on here and I don't see new cars??
> *


IM TAKING THE HYUNDAY( THE SHOW CAR)


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 15 2009, 12:42 PM~13584500
> *still hated this is not with you homie, seeing that ya wont let it go... u jus sed 16 inch cylinders on a g body verses a fleetwood cpe on 14 inch cylinders... dont u think that the lac is going to have more weight on the front end holding it down verses ur g body???? and i could care less how many batteries ya put on a g body with larger cyl to do a standing 3's. u need a bridge and chains to do a proper 3 wheel!!!! please drop the subject and bring out ur cars! several ppl are tired of reading all this giberish about 3 wheels
> *


I aint taking nothing about it... i respect other peoples opinions and i put mine in when i feel so.....  but i got 2 caddy's coming soon so i post pics as soon as we get started.... :biggrin: and sorry i just read it today...worked the last 30 hrs straight.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 15 2009, 12:21 PM~13584314
> *:biggrin:
> U gettin it confused homie-no offense :biggrin: i only mean that towards the ones who talk about other peoples rides and arent workin on anything or have sumn but scared to break it   I just wanna clear up waht im sayin is if you cant say sumn good jus dont say anyhting at all and  you right(Some ppl aint as dedicated and waste as much money on there cars as others)THIS IS TRUE.!! I JUST DONT LIKE TO SEE PEOPLE BEING RAGGED ON AND AT LEAST THEY ARE TRYING TO DO SUMN GOOD TO BRING BACK WHAT WE USED TO HAVE HERE IN MIAMI!! :biggrin:   LES KEEP LOWRIDIN YALL AND I HOPE YO WHIP COMES OUT TIGHT WORK WHEN YOU FINISHED BE EASY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


FOOL................go put out a fire or give a *** mouth to mouth............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 15 2009, 02:21 PM~13584906
> *IM TAKING THE HYUNDAY( THE SHOW CAR)
> *



nice........................something new.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Posted on 3


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 15 2009, 01:22 PM~13584322
> *TIGHT WORK PIMPIN :biggrin:
> *


X3 good to see cars in Miami with engraving


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 15 2009, 01:59 PM~13585345
> *Posted on 3
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW!*


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 14 2009, 10:02 AM~13571498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: What took you so long? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks a million times better. IMO


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Sup Ivan !


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 15 2009, 04:02 PM~13585941
> *Sup Ivan !
> *


 :wave: What up Danny boi!!! bring out that fucking cutlass please.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 15 2009, 04:05 PM~13585961
> *:wave: What up Danny boi!!! bring out that fucking cutlass please.
> *


will do. bring my 64 out the cave amigo----->


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

who all rideing tonight??????????


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 15 2009, 03:55 PM~13586446
> *who all rideing tonight??????????
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Apr 15 2009, 06:57 PM~13586459
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody got 13s for sale....all chrome?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watson wat up boy hows everything goin


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 15 2009, 05:07 PM~13586562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT WAS A GOOD DAY!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 15 2009, 07:22 PM~13586737
> *watson wat up boy hows everything goin
> *


SAME SHIT JUST A NEW DAY..........HOW UR LIL BROTHER


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 15 2009, 04:30 PM~13586838
> *SAME SHIT JUST A NEW DAY..........HOW UR LIL BROTHER
> *


hes there chilling goin nuts with hes new lowrider bike yo u gotta let me know about wat we talked u know im ready


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THATS COOL......OK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 15 2009, 08:00 PM~13587134
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13587222
> *:0  :biggrin: NICE
> *


  sup homie how you been


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 15 2009, 05:55 PM~13586446
> *who all rideing tonight??????????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Apr 15 2009, 09:59 AM~13581813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember jorges old lac on 14" cylinders with a monster 3 wheel :0  

and homie no disrepect but this is a lowrider forums so dont c the point on y we should drop the subject. At least we are talking bout something lowrider related. Most of the time people are just talkin shit in here. And to the people who are tired reading bout 3 wheeling can scroll right passed it and go onto the next subject...like haircuts :uh:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Just to add ..you dont need chains to 3 wheel i had 14s in the back and it use to stand without a problem


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 15 2009, 06:10 PM~13587764
> *u just contradicted urslef in this paragraph...u say the chains is what makes the car 3 but in the first sentence u said that u 3 wheeled a car WITHOUT CHAINS. Therefore proving the point that a car CAN 3 WITHOUT chains.
> remember jorges old lac on 14" cylinders with a monster 3 wheel  :0
> 
> ...


x2  about time somebody say somethang,ITS THE TRUTH THIS IS A LOWRIDER FORUM!!! NOT A CHAT LINE.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

AND YES CHAINS IT IS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


NOT FOR NOTHING AND I HAVE SEEN IT ALL OVER LAYITLOW THIS CADDY GOT ALOT OFF PEOPLE DICK PULLIN AND NOT SLEEPIN AT NIGHT JUST TRAIN TO GET TO THAT LEVEL MAP PROPS ON UR BUILD


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 15 2009, 07:05 PM~13588283
> *NOT FOR NOTHING AND I HAVE SEEN IT ALL OVER LAYITLOW THIS CADDY GOT ALOT OFF PEOPLE DICK PULLIN AND NOT SLEEPIN AT NIGHT JUST TRAIN TO GET TO THAT LEVEL MAP PROPS ON UR BUILD
> *


THANKS


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I REMEBER THAT ONE BAD AZZ LOV IT,TRUE WHAT U SAID,SUM PEOPLE DO BACK OFF N DONT WANA TAKE THERE RIDE OUT AS MUCH CUZ WORRIED OF THE HATERS OUT THERE WAT THEY GONA SAY FUK THEM ALL THEY STILL GONA HATE, WAT MATTERS AT END IF U A HAPPY FOR THE WORK U PUT IN UR RIDE TO PUT IT IN THE STREETS TO RIDE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 15 2009, 07:08 PM~13588307
> *:thumbsup: I REMEBER THAT ONE BAD AZZ LOV IT,TRUE WHAT U SAID,SUM PEOPLE DO BACK OFF N DONT WANA TAKE THERE RIDE OUT AS MUCH CUZ WORRIED OF THE HATERS OUT THERE WAT THEY GONA SAY FUK THEM ALL THEY STILL GONA HATE, WAT MATTERS AT END IF U A HAPPY FOR THE WORK U PUT IN UR RIDE TO PUT IT IN THE STREETS TO RIDE
> *


MAN THAT SHOULD MOTIVATE PEOPLE WEN THEY KNOW U GOT PEOPLE TALKING SHIT ABOUT UR RIDE CUZ THAT MEANS U DOING SOMETHING THEY AINT AND U KNOW U A HEAD OFF DEM AND HERE IN MIAMI FUK THE SHOWS U HAVE TO DU IT FOR THE HATERS FOR THEY COULD HAVE WET DREAM OFF UR WIP


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 15 2009, 07:12 PM~13588362
> *MAN THAT SHOULD MOTIVATE PEOPLE WEN THEY KNOW U GOT PEOPLE TALKING SHIT ABOUT UR RIDE CUZ THAT MEANS U DOING SOMETHING THEY AINT AND U KNOW U A HEAD OFF DEM AND HERE IN MIAMI FUK THE SHOWS U HAVE TO DU IT FOR THE HATERS FOR THEY COULD HAVE WET DREAM OFF UR WIP
> *


lmao true that...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

got a little bored today


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


This is,was one tight azz lac.....props on that.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 15 2009, 07:39 PM~13588726
> *got a little bored today
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 09:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 07:00 PM~13588218
> *AND YES CHAINS IT IS
> *


god dam its a ghost...lol sup dee how u been?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 15 2009, 06:07 PM~13586562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That lac was bad ass fuck, up in 0town i think he came down from chicago for that pick nic.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 15 2009, 10:48 PM~13588853
> *lookin good homey :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

found dis in another topic


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13588726
> *got a little bored today
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 15 2009, 08:39 PM~13588726
> *got a little bored today
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: Im loving this car already.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


TOOK THEM WORDS RIGHT OUT MY MOUTH :thumbsup: BUILT MY SHIT SINCE 06- 09 AND I STAYED WAITING FOR THE SO CALLED ****** THAT WERE GOING TO CHOP ME UP .........LOL ..........SO I DEFENETLY FEEL U ON THIS ONE


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2009, 08:47 PM~13589875
> *TOOK THEM WORDS RIGHT OUT MY MOUTH    :thumbsup:  BUILT MY SHIT SINCE 06- 09 AND I STAYED WAITING FOR THE SO CALLED ****** THAT WERE GOING TO CHOP ME UP .........LOL  ..........SO I DEFENETLY FEEL U ON THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 07:00 PM~13588218
> *AND YES CHAINS IT IS
> *


SO LETS BRING IT OUT ONE MORE TIME :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13588726
> *got a little bored today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 15 2009, 08:12 PM~13587260
> *  sup homie how you been
> *


Im good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 09:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


  I all ways liked this caddy


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 08:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this Fleetwood's new home? What Car Club is it representing now?


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody got 13s for sale....all chrome?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I DON'T THINK THEY ARE SHIT COMPARED TO MY COLT! :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Apr 15 2009, 10:47 PM~13589875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT BITCH IS RAW FREAKY ......  :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2009, 09:00 AM~13592512
> *THAT BITCH IS RAW FREAKY ......   :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  
REAL TALK 
ALWAYS ONE OF THE NICEST IN MY BOOK
I GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2009, 08:47 PM~13589875
> *TOOK THEM WORDS RIGHT OUT MY MOUTH    :thumbsup:  BUILT MY SHIT SINCE 06- 09 AND I STAYED WAITING FOR THE SO CALLED ****** THAT WERE GOING TO CHOP ME UP .........LOL  ..........SO I DEFENETLY FEEL U ON THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:  
REAL TALK HOMIE ITS THE TRUTH 
UR G-BODY EARNED ITS STRIPES AND IS STILL UNDEFEATED


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2009, 08:00 AM~13592512
> *THAT BITCH IS RAW FREAKY ......   :biggrin:
> *


a i need crist phone number can you hit me up 786-380-6468


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

its got a damn toilet floater for an accum, that thing is huge lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

candied porsche is kinda ballin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 15 2009, 05:00 PM~13587134
> *
> *


that was my regal  nice pic by the way!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOT HER HOME LASTNITE :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 11:12 AM~13593050
> *GOT HER HOME LASTNITE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 08:12 AM~13593050
> *GOT HER HOME LASTNITE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Apr 16 2009, 08:15 AM~13593073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 08:12 AM~13593050
> *GOT HER HOME LASTNITE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT HOMIE LOVE THE UNDEES'S LOOKIN SWEET


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 10:12 AM~13593050
> *GOT HER HOME LASTNITE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i had one like that back in the days :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 10:12 AM~13593050
> *GOT HER HOME LASTNITE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good happy to see her home already :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody have the number to harolds?? Need somethings done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

the new ride......................


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 15 2009, 09:10 PM~13587764
> *u just contradicted urslef in this paragraph...u say the chains is what makes the car 3 but in the first sentence u said that u 3 wheeled a car WITHOUT CHAINS. Therefore proving the point that a car CAN 3 WITHOUT chains.
> remember jorges old lac on 14" cylinders with a monster 3 wheel  :0
> 
> ...



I never said that a car can't three without chains. Show me where I ever said that it can't. So I did not contradict my self. I was just saying that your thought of what chains do is completely wrong. The chain is a big part on doing a standing three. It locks the three wheel. And if you want, we can put money on this. If you three wheel a car with chains. Then you add weight, or push down on the tire that is in the air, the car will straighten out, but it would be doggy legging. If you do the same exact thing to a car without chains, it would just be back on all fours.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

By this, I mean that the chain makes the three wheel. Without the chain, it's just the car falling over and the front wheel going in the air. 


My argument has never been that a car CAN'T three wheel without chains. I was actually on that side of the argument. My argument is that chains are not "just so a trailing arm doesn't bend/break". Chains do a lot more than that. And I'll put money on it.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 16 2009, 12:23 PM~13594257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not my style but atleast a unique color combo


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 16 2009, 11:41 AM~13594431
> *I never said that a car can't three without chains. Show me where I ever said that it can't. So I did not contradict my self. I was just saying that your thought of what chains do is completely wrong. The chain is a big part on doing a standing three. It locks the three wheel. And if you want, we can put money on this. If you three wheel a car with chains. Then you add weight, or push down on the tire that is in the air, the car will straighten out, but it would be doggy legging. If you do the same exact thing to a car without chains, it would just be back on all fours.
> *


Bro, I cannot believe were still talking about a rolling three. But then again, like he said; this is a *lowrider forum* so this is what were supposed to be talking about. I would like to point out though that I never meant to offend the owner of the lac but Ive always thought rollin 3's always looked cheap to me, and thats my opinion. But like I said thats my opinion- That doesnt mean I think the car is ugly, or that I dont respect the owners build up. Shit, Ive seen some badazzz cars with two pumps and full undercarriage do a rollin three and I still think the rollin three looks weird. And Ive seen some other cars do standing three with 2 pumps 6 batteries, even Impala Wagons as a matter of fact with no problem. FACT- The lac has four pumps- there is no reason for that car not to three wheel- chains or no chains if you have a dump to each corner you should be able to three wheel it if the job is done right. Correct me if Im wrong- if you dump the car, lock up the front, and then raise one back corner it should three wheel, all the chain does is restrict it from locking up any higher and fucking up the trailing arms- thats why you can fuck around with it by shortening your chain or making it longer. The bridge just stiffens up your frame in the back., period. I bet we can find pics on layitow of cars doing 3's with none of this. I feel this conversation- no argument- is about whether A LAC in GENERAL( not the one in the video) can do it or not. If im wrong correct me and proof your point, Ill gladly accept that Im wrong and someone in our FEST is correct.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 16 2009, 02:07 PM~13594636
> *Bro, I cannot believe were still talking about a rolling three. But then again, like he said; this is a lowrider forum so this is what were supposed to be talking about. I would like to point out though that I never meant to offend the owner of the lac but Ive always thought rollin 3's always looked cheap to me, and thats my opinion. But like I said thats my opinion- That doesnt mean I think the car is ugly, or that I dont respect the owners build up. Shit, Ive seen some badazzz cars with two pumps and full undercarriage do a rollin three and I still think the rollin three looks weird. And Ive seen some other cars do standing three with 2 pumps 6 batteries, even Impala Wagons as a matter of fact with no problem. FACT- The lac has four pumps- there is no reason for that car not to three wheel- chains or no chains if you have a dump to each corner you should be able to three wheel it if the job is done right. Correct me if Im wrong- if you dump the car, lock up the front, and then raise one back corner it should three wheel, all the chain does is restrict it from locking up any higher and fucking up the trailing arms- thats why you can fuck around with it by shortening your chain or making it longer. The bridge just stiffens up your frame in the back., period. I bet we can find pics on layitow of cars doing 3's with none of this. I feel this conversation- no argument- is about whether A LAC in GENERAL( not the one in the video) can do it or not. If im wrong correct me and proof your point, Ill gladly accept that Im wrong and someone in our FEST is correct.
> *



You need to look at a car while it three wheels to understand what the chain does. The reason why the chain is adjusted to to find the right pivot point. a piston doesn't stop extending once the chain is locked. It continues to extend the trailing arms, this causing the pivot, and causing the lock up.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And most cars without chains, will start to go up straight in the back, then fall over. Where a car with chains powers up onto a strong 3.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And I'm not trying to insult anybody. I'm just stating facts. I myself didn't understand this until Willy and Romy did the chain bridge on my regal and I saw what it does with my own eyes.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

that makes more sense. you see, when i had my car done, i just told wicked- i want to do a standing three and hop high- came back in 3 weeks and picke up my car doing just that.We all had alot of fun that night at watson with CA.I remember taking the chains competely off the car and my car would three wheel perfectly fine in my house. THE BATMAN truck, I would take the chains and the bitch felt like it wanted to flip over on me and batman ( KARy).


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 16 2009, 02:03 PM~13594607
> *not my style but atleast a unique color combo
> *


Samn here I dont like that model to much but his ride on point


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 10:12 AM~13593050
> *GOT HER HOME LASTNITE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2009, 02:40 PM~13594897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The one in the middle kinda looks like an old crack head in this picture.


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 16 2009, 01:41 PM~13594431
> *I never said that a car can't three without chains. Show me where I ever said that it can't. So I did not contradict my self. I was just saying that your thought of what chains do is completely wrong. The chain is a big part on doing a standing three. It locks the three wheel. And if you want, we can put money on this. If you three wheel a car with chains. Then you add weight, or push down on the tire that is in the air, the car will straighten out, but it would be doggy legging. If you do the same exact thing to a car without chains, it would just be back on all fours.
> *



*"The chains is what makes it three. Like I've said a car can three without chains"*

u said in that sentence that the chains MAKE it 3. then u go on to say that u seen it 3 with out chains. maybe i jsut misunderstood what u were trying to say but thats what i got out of it.

can a chain(if properly placed) HELP a car three wheel...yes. BUT it is not needed. 

depending on the location of ur chains will depend on the function of it. and believe me i've seen and touched a fair share of cars with my own hands to know what im sayin. i dont talk if i dont know.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 16 2009, 02:20 PM~13594751
> *that makes more sense. you see, when i had my car done, i just told wicked- i want to do a standing three and hop high- came back in 3 weeks and picke up my car doing just that.We all had alot of fun that night at watson with CA.I remember taking the chains competely off the car and my car would three wheel perfectly fine in my house. THE BATMAN truck, I would take the chains and the bitch felt like it wanted to flip over on me and batman ( KARy).
> *


thats because the chains were used to restrict the height of the 3 wheel(chain placement)....i bet batman did a higher 3 without the chains which made it feel like it was gonna flip.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 16 2009, 02:12 PM~13594682
> *And most cars without chains, will start to go up straight in the back, then fall over. Where a car with chains powers up onto a strong 3.
> *


a 3 wheel is a 3 wheel....not matter how it gets up there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 16 2009, 02:33 PM~13594847
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,
> 
> :wave:
> *


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO just makeing a video


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 16 2009, 03:12 PM~13595110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 16 2009, 01:21 PM~13595197
> *thats because the chains were used to restrict the height of the 3 wheel(chain placement)....i bet batman did a higher 3 without the chains which made it feel like it was gonna flip.
> *


yea, so why are people saying a car cant three wheel without chains. i dunno lets not beat a dead horse i think eric is right about the pivot point of your car.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody got harolds number???


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 16 2009, 01:27 PM~13595250
> *yea, so why are people saying a car cant three wheel without chains. i dunno lets not beat a dead horse i think eric is right about the pivot point of your car.
> *



IMPALAS 59-64 X FRAMES 3 WHEEL WITH NO CHAINS ALL DAY.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13588726
> *got a little bored today
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good hommie if u go with blue here is what it will look like this is from majestics in az. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 16 2009, 03:27 PM~13595250
> *yea, so why are people saying a car cant three wheel without chains. i dunno lets not beat a dead horse i think eric is right about the pivot point of your car.
> *


all cars have a pivot point with or without chains thats y the weight of batts helps the car fall over once it reaches that pivot point.

the chains (depending on location) will create a different pivot point and make u 3 sooner and possibly faster. 

my only argument is that the cahins are not NEEDED to 3...end of discussion....im done with this one :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 16 2009, 03:34 PM~13595313
> *IMPALAS 59-64 X FRAMES 3 WHEEL WITH NO CHAINS ALL DAY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 16 2009, 03:37 PM~13595341
> *all cars have a pivot point with or without chains thats y the weight of batts helps the car fall over once it reaches that pivot point.
> 
> the chains (depending on location) will create a different pivot point and make u 3 sooner and possibly faster.
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *hwdsfines*t, -CAROL CITY-, 305KingCadillac
I got a video for you fool :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

wheres it at ..i just sat and read all this three wheel talk ...Gotta post up my three wheel and parked it on the bumper doing a three wheel


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members:* hwdsfinest*, STREETSOFDADECC, -CAROL CITY-, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *tru6lu305*


rollin threes all day come get some...... :biggrin: lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 16 2009, 03:37 PM~13595341
> *all cars have a pivot point with or without chains thats y the weight of batts helps the car fall over once it reaches that pivot point.
> 
> the chains (depending on location) will create a different pivot point and make u 3 sooner and possibly faster.
> ...



And higher with chains. Because a car with chains doesn't need proper weight distribution. It can have only 3 batteries on the opposite side and it'll stick get the same high three wheel as if it had 4 batteries on the side going down. You misunderstood my argument. I was agreeing with you on the point of cars three wheeling without chains. My point is that chains do more than "help the trailing arms" if they even do that, which they more than likely don't. The chains do help the trailing arms only if their purpose is to do so. Which means longer chains that lock at the highest point just before the piston/trailing arm reaches it's limit. For three wheeling the chain is placed to create the perfect pivot point so that the rear end locks on 3. Some call it a "Power Three". 

When I had my regal done. I used to be one for hitting three's while rolling slowly. In a straight line. Not only "standing" or turning. My regal also used to doggy leg. All because the chains. Without the chains, that wouldn't be possible.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And a car with chains will tuck the opposite rear tire as much as possible. It eliminates the force created by turning that makes the cars slam their rear bumpers/quarters on a turning three.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Chevy210, INKSTINCT003, -*CAROL CITY*-, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *hwdsfinest, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tru6lu305*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 12:59 PM~13595549
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Chevy210, INKSTINCT003, -CAROL CITY-, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, hwdsfinest, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tru6lu305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


The Monte is lookin good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 03:59 PM~13595549
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Chevy210, INKSTINCT003, -CAROL CITY-, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, hwdsfinest, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tru6lu305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up dre


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 03:59 PM~13595549
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Chevy210, INKSTINCT003, -CAROL CITY-, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, hwdsfinest, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tru6lu305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




whats up dre..the monte lookin nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jeff what u think?????


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

3 Wheel no Chain's lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 16 2009, 04:43 PM~13596035
> *3 Wheel no Chain's lol
> 
> 
> ...



THATS FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

3 wheel no chains no cut no rub!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this shit is crazy Japanese people got lowrider music videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCpf-XxERC0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 16 2009, 02:20 PM~13596481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 16 2009, 02:49 PM~13595432
> *And higher with chains. Because a car with chains doesn't need proper weight distribution. It can have only 3 batteries on the opposite side and it'll stick get the same high three wheel as if it had 4 batteries on the side going down. You misunderstood my argument. I was agreeing with you on the point of cars three wheeling without chains. My point is that chains do more than "help the trailing arms" if they even do that, which they more than likely don't. The chains do help the trailing arms only if their purpose is to do so. Which means longer chains that lock at the highest point just before the piston/trailing arm reaches it's limit. For three wheeling the chain is placed to create the perfect pivot point so that the rear end locks on 3. Some call it a "Power Three".
> 
> When I had my regal done. I used to be one for hitting three's while rolling slowly. In a straight line. Not only "standing" or turning. My regal also used to doggy leg. All because the chains. Without the chains, that wouldn't be possible.
> *


The purple nissan from brown soul has chains right? That truck would hit 3s
HARD. His rear tire will come up and tuck into the wheelwell well before the front tire ever came up (split second dog leg) then it'll just drop down on the pivot and stand 3. Crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 15 2009, 07:54 PM~13588961
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: nice i lov it


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 14 2009, 05:39 PM~13577004
> *o i stay relaxed all the time  :420: its my opinion also
> *


What up Jason. Whats good with the trey? Any luck with the seats?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 29 2008, 04:18 PM~11730075
> *Capone Designs Airbrush Studio...for all your Airbrush needs!!!...hit up Capone at 954-465-7838........this is a shot of a Pedal Car for baby......
> 
> 
> ...


 ...Don't use this clown he is a fuckin theif!!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

anybody going to the car show on sunday at the hard rock?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I am looking for extended A-Arms for a big body..... Cash in hand. Need asap.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 16 2009, 06:38 PM~13598118
> *anybody going to the car show on sunday at the hard rock?
> *


25th STREET RIDERS will be there....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 16 2009, 07:37 PM~13598107
> *...Don't use this clown he is a fuckin theif!!!!
> *



I COULD OF TOLD YOU THAT HE WANTED TO CHARGE ME 700.00 DOLLARS FOR ONE PIECE ON A PANEL BUT THAT WAS BEFORE PURP :biggrin:

FUCK THAT PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MAJESTICS, MIAMI. FL.*


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 16 2009, 01:22 PM~13595207
> *a 3 wheel is a 3 wheel....not matter how it gets up there
> *


it did make it higher and it did fell like it i would no


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 16 2009, 07:37 PM~13598107
> *...Don't use this clown he is a fuckin theif!!!!
> *


stole your money? i was about to get something done by him :angry:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good miami....anyone got a set of 13'z all chrome for sale????? money in hand...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 16 2009, 03:55 PM~13595495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lil vid homie....and please dont take this is any disrespect but if u plan on doin vids for real then do a spell check or just have sum1 proof read it 4 u....not hating just some constructive critism to make u better.....props again


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 16 2009, 04:07 PM~13597760
> *What up Jason. Whats good with the trey? Any luck with the seats?
> *


wuzza hue! goin slow, it'll get there sooner or later. the seats are done though. :biggrin: hows your's?


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 16 2009, 07:28 PM~13598588
> *stole your money? i was about to get something done by him  :angry:
> *


There is an airbrush guy in west broward who is real good... He used to do work for Mad Mods.. His name is Marc... He did my lil brother and sisters Lowrider bikes.... His name is Marc.... his number is 954-687-5817... He has a myspace called ARTBYMARC.... He is an older guy who does good business.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Apr 16 2009, 08:32 PM~13599124
> *There is an airbrush guy in west broward who is real good... He used to do work for Mad Mods.. His name is Marc... He did my lil brother and sisters Lowrider bikes.... His name is Marc.... his number is 954-687-5817... He has a myspace called ARTBYMARC.... He is an older guy who does good business.
> *


Thanks...


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody got 13s for sale....all chrome?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 16 2009, 03:00 PM~13596942
> *The purple nissan from brown soul has chains right? That truck would hit 3s
> HARD. His rear tire will come up and tuck into the wheelwell well before the front tire ever came up (split second dog leg) then it'll just drop down on the pivot and stand 3. Crazy :thumbsup:
> *


brownsoul does. but let not forget


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 16 2009, 04:38 PM~13598118
> *anybody going to the car show on sunday at the hard rock?
> *


will be there!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 16 2009, 09:25 PM~13599733
> *brownsoul does. but let not forget
> 
> 
> *


lol damn yea thats crazy. chains?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 16 2009, 08:30 PM~13598601
> *nice lil vid homie....and please dont take this is any disrespect but if u plan on doin vids for real then do a spell check or just have sum1 proof read it 4 u....not hating just some constructive critism to make u better.....props again
> *


Naw man I will keep that in mind becuase you ant the only person that told me that....Thankz for the love :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 16 2009, 07:29 PM~13599781
> *lol damn yea thats crazy. chains?
> *


yea dron *CHAINS AND BRIDGE*, the right way to it!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

DrOn!!!! Whats good hommie????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 16 2009, 10:25 PM~13599733
> *brownsoul does. but let not forget
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 16 2009, 06:38 PM~13598118
> *anybody going to the car show on sunday at the hard rock?
> *



ill be out there.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Apr 16 2009, 08:32 PM~13599124
> *There is an airbrush guy in west broward who is real good... He used to do work for Mad Mods.. His name is Marc... He did my lil brother and sisters Lowrider bikes.... His name is Marc.... his number is 954-687-5817... He has a myspace called ARTBYMARC.... He is an older guy who does good business.
> *



does he drive a picup with an airbrushed wizard or something like that in the tailgate?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 16 2009, 07:34 PM~13599843
> *nice
> *


thanks watson


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 16 2009, 05:33 PM~13598629
> *wuzza hue! goin slow, it'll get there sooner or later. the seats are done though. :biggrin: hows your's?
> *


As long as it gets done thats all that matters. How did you end up solving the seat issue, whats color? My shit is coming along faster than i though. Engine is done and car is going out to paint next sat. All im missing is pumps, re-do the seats and get the stayfast top! Pockets are running REAL dry.....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 16 2009, 08:43 PM~13599959
> *As long as it gets done thats all that matters. How did you end up solving the seat issue, whats color? My shit is coming along faster than i though. Engine is done and car is going out to paint next sat. All im missing is pumps, re-do the seats and get the stayfast top! Pockets are running REAL dry.....
> *


hey to be nossyyyy ..but whats a stayfast top??


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

a type of convertible top?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Good lord.. I just found one of the baddest 64's ive seen.. and that means a lot for me lol


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 16 2009, 08:09 PM~13600281
> *a type of convertible top?
> *


yup, when the top is cloth not vinyl. stayfast is the line of water proof nice ones. made by Hartz


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> I DON'T THINK THEY ARE SHIT COMPARED TO MY COLT! :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 16 2009, 07:03 AM~13592542
> *:biggrin:
> REAL TALK HOMIE ITS THE TRUTH
> UR G-BODY EARNED ITS STRIPES AND IS STILL UNDEFEATED
> *


hows everything homie


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 16 2009, 05:30 PM~13598601
> *nice lil vid homie....and please dont take this is any disrespect but if u plan on doin vids for real then do a spell check or just have sum1 proof read it 4 u....not hating just some constructive critism to make u better.....props again
> *




glad to see the caddy got to go back to its home wassss up jeff


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 16 2009, 08:06 PM~13600243
> *hey to be nossyyyy ..but whats a stayfast top??
> *


imo the best fabric for tops handsdown also they carry a selection of custom colors known as ''hot rod'' in their book...wouldnt fuk with no other than stayfast


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 16 2009, 10:51 AM~13593971
> *Anybody have the number to harolds?? Need somethings done
> *


305-688-8981


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys i just bought a set of 13z nd i need the key for them.. i have the damn diamond.. i swear ive mustve called everyone i know with 13'z or 14'z nd they ALL have 2 prong knock offs.. wut a fuckin mission it is to find a damn key for this shit.. i wanna put my rimz on already =/ anyone know where i can get the key besides reds?


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 16 2009, 08:39 PM~13599189
> *Thanks...
> *


Or you can holla at Maurice, he's only three hours away!  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 16 2009, 10:33 PM~13599825
> *yea dron CHAINS AND BRIDGE, the right way to it!!
> *


i guess these were done the wrong way :uh: ..oh yeah the driver side sat alot higher than that


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 17 2009, 12:24 AM~13603103
> *Hey guys i just bought a set of 13z nd i need the key for them.. i have the damn diamond.. i swear ive mustve called everyone i know with 13'z or 14'z nd they ALL have 2 prong knock offs.. wut a fuckin mission it is to find a damn key for this shit.. i wanna put my rimz on already =/ anyone know where i can get the key besides reds?
> *


GO'S TO SHOW..YOU NEED TWO WAY SPINNERS :biggrin: WHAT U PUTTING THE RIMS ON...SOMEONE MUST HAVE A KEY FOR THOSE WHEELS


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 16 2009, 09:02 PM~13601085
> *hows everything homie
> *


jus workin and doing what i do playing doctor and putting out fires you know how it is .you know how we do homie :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13599959
> *As long as it gets done thats all that matters. How did you end up solving the seat issue, whats color? My shit is coming along faster than i though. Engine is done and car is going out to paint next sat. All im missing is pumps, re-do the seats and get the stayfast top! Pockets are running REAL dry.....
> *


lucky u!! i solved it by just getting em done lol.hit me up one pof these days i wanna see the imp. i need a pr. of trims. i got evrything else


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 17 2009, 04:54 AM~13603669
> *GO'S TO SHOW..YOU NEED TWO WAY SPINNERS  :biggrin: WHAT U PUTTING THE RIMS ON...SOMEONE MUST HAVE A KEY FOR THOSE WHEELS
> *


tell me about it.. i use 2 have 14z with 2 prong knock offs.. im putting them on a cavalier.. yea ppl might be thinking omg thats ugly or w.e but it actually looks cute  but fuck it its for me to like not no one else..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 17 2009, 04:54 AM~13603668
> *i guess these were done the wrong way  :uh: ..oh yeah the driver side sat alot higher than that
> 
> 
> ...


except the impala i'll let u decide.i dont own it so i dont know the work done to it. what i do now is when u ask cce, pro hopper, red's, black magic, etc the "PROPER"/correct way of doing a setup for 3 wheel on a g body or b body is chain and bridge. i can care less wat anyone on lil says about it. i let my work get done by a professional installer. you all are disputing on all these ghetto rigs and it dont make no sense.the video i provided earlier of my nissan was a truck built over ten years prior of me owning it. getting ragged on. then i got it destroyed it! brought it bak to life, then retired the truck.(which to add was stupid of me) the truck was built none other than Harold. show me a car/truck other than the purple nissan (which harold built as well over 10 yrs ago) that has lasted that long with a intensive beating?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 17 2009, 01:24 AM~13603103
> *Hey guys i just bought a set of 13z nd i need the key for them.. i have the damn diamond.. i swear ive mustve called everyone i know with 13'z or 14'z nd they ALL have 2 prong knock offs.. wut a fuckin mission it is to find a damn key for this shit.. i wanna put my rimz on already =/ anyone know where i can get the key besides reds?
> *


miami chop shop 786-380-6468


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

In the works for june 28.....*HOPPER*


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 17 2009, 07:44 AM~13604402
> *In the works for june 28.....HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...



dont be showin to much now watson.... it a chipper dawg...lmao


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Apr 17 2009, 10:58 AM~13604517
> *dont be showin to much now watson.... it a chipper dawg...lmao
> *


 :biggrin: LOL......I wont big dowg


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

people does any one know where to fix rims. I got a 24 inch rim that has a dent and i need to know where to fix it


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 17 2009, 06:30 AM~13603746
> *tell me about it.. i use 2 have 14z with 2 prong knock offs.. im putting them on a cavalier.. yea ppl might be thinking omg thats ugly or w.e but it actually looks cute    but fuck it its for me to like not no one else..
> *


miami chop shop 2089 nw opalocka blvd 135 st and 20ave  dale homegirl


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 17 2009, 08:26 AM~13604740
> *people does any one know where to fix rims. I got a 24 inch rim that has a dent and i need to know where to fix it
> *


wheel fixit 305 826 8883


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 07:00 PM~13588218
> *AND YES CHAINS IT IS
> *


No it's not........................ :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13588209
> *TO MUCH SHIT TALIKIN NEVER CHANGE .THIS IS WHAT I BROUGHT OUT IN 05 AND I LET IT GO BECAUSE OF THE SAME REASON MUCH PEOPLE AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE WANTED TO TOP THIS CADDY BUT NEVER COULD  IT MAYBE WASNT THE BEST BUT I STILL THINK IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST IN THE MIA.SOME MAYBE DONT THINK SO BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK.ILL BUILD ME ONE HARDER WHEN I SEE REAL COMPETITION.4 YEARS HAVE GONE BYE AND STILL TALKING SHIT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt.....bad ass caddy....   but some of us know where this is going and i thought that was in the past....   and your right, there is alot of work that you put in that car.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 16 2009, 12:37 PM~13595341
> *all cars have a pivot point with or without chains thats y the weight of batts helps the car fall over once it reaches that pivot point.
> 
> the chains (depending on location) will create a different pivot point and make u 3 sooner and possibly faster.
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 17 2009, 09:31 AM~13605242
> *miami chop shop 2089  nw opalocka blvd  135 st and 20ave   dale homegirl
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 16 2009, 07:33 PM~13599825
> *yea dron CHAINS AND BRIDGE, the right way to it!!
> *


Just look for the green Monte on the ride out.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 17 2009, 06:36 AM~13603984
> *except the impala i'll let u decide.i dont own it so i dont know the work done to it. what i do now is when u ask cce, pro hopper, red's, black magic, etc the "PROPER"/correct way of doing a setup for 3 wheel on a g body or b body is chain and bridge. i can care less wat anyone on lil says about it. i let my work get done by a professional installer.  you all are disputing on all these ghetto rigs and it dont make no sense.the video i provided earlier of my nissan was a truck built over ten years prior of me owning it. getting ragged on. then i got it destroyed it! brought it bak to life, then retired the truck.(which to add was stupid of me) the truck was built none other than Harold. show me a car/truck other than the purple nissan (which harold built as well over 10 yrs ago)  that has lasted that long with a intensive beating?
> *


Your comparing a mini truck over a car.....my brothers Isuzu sat almost as high as your truck without chains.....with only a 3 link back then not a 4 link..  chains do help on some cars but not always needed.....   and yes your right that truck was put through hell and i do think it was built damn good but dont assume that it's the right way for every car.....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2009, 11:47 PM~13589875
> *TOOK THEM WORDS RIGHT OUT MY MOUTH    :thumbsup:  BUILT MY SHIT SINCE 06- 09 AND I STAYED WAITING FOR THE SO CALLED ****** THAT WERE GOING TO CHOP ME UP .........LOL  ..........SO I DEFENETLY FEEL U ON THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*WHOS RIDING?

COUNTDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*TRIPLE POST*



6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Chulow,* DOUBLE-O*, lylorly, Evelitog, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Still Hated,

AINT YOU SLEEPY YET :420: :420: :420: :yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WUS GOOD DOWN SOUTH PIMPS :biggrin: 
illmatic1125, Still Hated


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 17 2009, 12:39 PM~13606479
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 17 2009, 11:49 AM~13606587
> *Still Hated,
> 
> AINT YOU SLEEPY YET :420:  :420:  :420:  :yes:
> *


Nope.......going on 36 hrs straight.... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 17 2009, 11:39 AM~13606479
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


whats cracking homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 17 2009, 12:40 PM~13606488
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 17 2009, 02:51 PM~13606600
> *WUS GOOD DOWN SOUTH PIMPS :biggrin:
> illmatic1125, Still Hated
> *



lets get it.....


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 16 2009, 09:25 PM~13599733
> *brownsoul does. but let not forget
> 
> 
> *


let em know who built it 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 17 2009, 11:23 AM~13606311
> *Your comparing a mini truck over a car.....my brothers Isuzu sat almost as high as your truck without chains.....with only a 3 link back then not a 4 link..  chains do help on some cars but not always needed.....    and yes your right that truck was put through hell and i do think it was built damn good but dont assume that it's the right way for every car.....
> *


asere now u think u know more then the professionals that do it(not talking about myself)? i dont think it i know it!end off story im going to rap it up now from my end.done deal good luck with ur car builds... see you all out there


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REY DEL BARRIO_@Apr 17 2009, 02:17 PM~13607855
> *let em know who built it
> :thumbsup:
> *


wat up homie! *MIAMI CHOP SHOP * 305-688-8981 YA HOLLA AT MY DAWG HAROLD FOR THE HOOKUP!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 17 2009, 02:29 PM~13607922
> *asere now u think u know more then the professionals that do it(not talking about myself)? i dont think it i know it!end off story im going to rap it up now from my end.done deal good luck with ur car builds... see you all out there
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *IIMPALAA*, Evelitog, *BloodBath*, cyclopes98, *Bowtie South*

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 17 2009, 05:56 PM~13608116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sample of one of my shoots this past weekend


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 17 2009, 06:01 PM~13608152
> *Sample of one of my shoots this past weekend
> 
> 
> ...



she's hott...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah.. shes a bad bitch.. ask those Majestic boys.. They were in Love..lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 17 2009, 11:40 AM~13606488
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> 
> ...


* :0 8 more days homies!!! any new cars comin out????hope it nice day with da weather
hno:*


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 17 2009, 09:36 AM~13603984
> *except the impala i'll let u decide.i dont own it so i dont know the work done to it. what i do now is when u ask cce, pro hopper, red's, black magic, etc the "PROPER"/correct way of doing a setup for 3 wheel on a g body or b body is chain and bridge. i can care less wat anyone on lil says about it. i let my work get done by a professional installer.  you all are disputing on all these ghetto rigs and it dont make no sense.the video i provided earlier of my nissan was a truck built over ten years prior of me owning it. getting ragged on. then i got it destroyed it! brought it bak to life, then retired the truck.(which to add was stupid of me) the truck was built none other than Harold. show me a car/truck other than the purple nissan (which harold built as well over 10 yrs ago)  that has lasted that long with a intensive beating?
> *




well put ***** :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 17 2009, 05:30 PM~13607933
> *wat up homie! MIAMI CHOP SHOP  305-688-8981 YA HOLLA AT MY DAWG HAROLD FOR THE HOOKUP!
> *



***** let them fuck up let herold finish my shit !!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

who is this harold guy???


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*hwdsfinest*


Wut up?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nip slip! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

I was looking in my photobucket and ran into this, video has notting to do with lowriders but it is pretty intresting, hooah


http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t317/bl...t=WarinIraq.flv


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

blah im bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ugh friday is gay.. is there anything 2 do 2nite?? ugh i guess i gotta settle for the beach then


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whts good miami,hope everyones ready for the show....


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 17 2009, 04:30 PM~13609092
> *who is this harold guy???
> *


thee best fabricator in south florida ever homie! better known as chico's hydraulics


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

man THIS FUCKER IS SEXY


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Apr 16 2009, 09:39 AM~13593860
> *looks really good happy to see her home already :thumbsup:
> *


NEED SUM SUNGLASSES FROM THAT SHINE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dronnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

How badly do u need to shave the calipers on a 98 town car to fit 13'z?????????


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

morning miami


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 17 2009, 08:26 AM~13604740
> *people does any one know where to fix rims. I got a 24 inch rim that has a dent and i need to know where to fix it
> *


CALL FILA HE KNWS A PLACE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 17 2009, 06:31 PM~13608446
> *:0 8 more days homies!!! any new cars comin out????hope it nice day with da weather
> hno:
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13611917
> *How badly do u need to shave the calipers on a 98 town car to fit 13'z?????????
> *


A LOT AS FAR AS I HEAR, GOOD LUCK :biggrin: JUST PUT 14'Z ON THAT THANG


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus poppio yall  :biggrin: 
majikmike0118, lalo22


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 17 2009, 09:35 PM~13611552
> *man THIS FUCKER IS SEXY
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT A REAL LE CAB :no: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

BIG AL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOMMOROW......................JUDGEMENT DAY

AT THE HARD ROCK


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ON THE WAY TO TRADE THE LINCOLN YESTERDAY IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE :angry: 

















BUT FOR THIS. IT WAS WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2009, 08:17 AM~13613887
> *ON THE WAY TO TRADE THE LINCOLN YESTERDAY IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


good trade


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2009, 10:17 AM~13613887
> *ON THE WAY TO TRADE THE LINCOLN YESTERDAY IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass regal :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 18 2009, 11:16 AM~13613886
> *TOMMOROW......................JUDGEMENT DAY
> 
> AT THE HARD ROCK
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: Magik007


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 16 2009, 10:42 PM~13601643
> *imo the best fabric for tops handsdown also they carry a selection of custom colors known as ''hot rod''  in their book...wouldnt fuk with no other than stayfast
> *



Any pics of the colors? Or a web site to see them @


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Apr 18 2009, 06:04 AM~13613261
> *CALL FILA HE KNWS A PLACE
> *


:wave: pooky muah!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2009, 11:17 AM~13613887
> *ON THE WAY TO TRADE THE LINCOLN YESTERDAY IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats crazy, atleast your okay... nice come up though.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jsta6 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 16 2009, 06:38 PM~13598118
> *anybody going to the car show on sunday at the hard rock?
> *


I am planning on bringing my boys out... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2009, 08:17 AM~13613887
> *ON THE WAY TO TRADE THE LINCOLN YESTERDAY IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trade..............


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: hey P... Wheres Vivi at?? i texted her last nite but she didnt reply back..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ wat up stranger hows everything goin


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:uh: what times the show at the hard rock start


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Apr 18 2009, 11:19 AM~13615120
> *:uh: what times the show at the hard rock start
> *


the said at 10


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 11:17 AM~13615104
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ wat up stranger hows everything goin
> *


wow me lost one? never that!! ur the one that went to disney nd came back nd got all lost nd shit.. homie u know u can find me here or on myspace lol.. my phone is temporary disco.. hopefully i get it back monday.. 

how u been dork? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: cool thanks homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 11:22 AM~13615140
> *wow me lost one? never that!! ur the one that went to disney nd came back nd got all lost nd shit.. homie u know u can find me here or on myspace lol.. my phone is temporary disco.. hopefully i get it back monday..
> 
> how u been dork? :biggrin:
> *


i been good chillin got sick i had to ghost to get some rest u know but im all good now u goin to the show 2morrow....wat are u doin 2night


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Apr 18 2009, 01:28 PM~13615191
> *  :420:
> *


 :biggrin: x2 :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 18 2009, 06:54 AM~13613418
> *IS IT A REAL LE CAB  :no:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir and its a beauty


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 11:26 AM~13615185
> *i been  good chillin got sick i had to ghost to get some rest u know but im all good now u goin to the show 2morrow....wat are u doin 2night
> *


OHH DAMN WELL I HOPE UR FEELING BETTER.. IMMA TRY TO GO TO THE SHOW.. AS FOR 2NITE U KNOW I RIDE TO THE BEACH SATURDAYS.. U WANNA RIDE?? I WANNA TRY TO PUT THE 13Z ON MY CAR 2DAY SO I CAN GO TO THE BEACH.. HELP ME GET THE KEY HOMIE.. ND NO IM NOT GONNA ASK RAUL LOL.. EVERYONE KEEPS TELLING ME TO ASK HIM BUT JASON SAID THEY SOLD THEM ALL.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

what u gotta hex cap ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 11:32 AM~13615228
> *OHH DAMN WELL I HOPE UR FEELING BETTER.. IMMA TRY TO GO TO THE SHOW.. AS FOR 2NITE U KNOW I RIDE TO THE BEACH SATURDAYS.. U WANNA RIDE?? I WANNA TRY TO PUT THE 13Z ON MY CAR 2DAY SO I CAN GO TO THE BEACH.. HELP ME GET THE KEY HOMIE.. ND NO IM NOT GONNA ASK RAUL LOL.. EVERYONE KEEPS TELLING ME TO ASK HIM BUT JASON SAID THEY SOLD THEM ALL.
> *


im down to ride and ill try to find dem the key for u


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye u know were they might have the key to the rims at reds


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 11:45 AM~13615290
> *oye u know were they might have the key to the rims at reds
> *



YEA I KNOW BUT U KNOW HOW MUCH THAT MIGHT COST LOL..


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2009, 08:17 AM~13613887
> *ON THE WAY TO TRADE THE LINCOLN YESTERDAY IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


nice trade :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

i was askin you if ya had a hex cap cause i got keys layin around but ya never asked when i mentioned :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Apr 18 2009, 12:36 PM~13615581
> *i was askin you if ya had a hex cap cause i got keys layin around but ya never asked when i mentioned :uh:
> *


yeah its a hex cap


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 18 2009, 02:41 PM~13615610
> *yeah its a hex cap
> *


aight lemme check i got extra just dont remember where


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Apr 18 2009, 12:36 PM~13615581
> *i was askin you if ya had a hex cap cause i got keys layin around but ya never asked when i mentioned :uh:
> *


are u talking to me?? lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 01:04 PM~13615734
> *are u talking to me?? lol
> *


yea hes talking to u lol i found one here in the house bit its to big its for 20`s and bigger


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Laz i got the diamond so see if u can get the key to that or know anyone that got one.. now a days EVERYONE has 2 pron knock offs.. i wish these wouldve been 2 prong knock offs but they came like this so fuck it.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 01:10 PM~13615762
> *Laz i got the diamond so see if u can get the key to that or know anyone that got one.. now a days EVERYONE has 2 pron knock offs.. i wish these wouldve been 2 prong knock offs but they came like this so fuck it.
> *


i been looking for but i found one and they were to big its for 20`s


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 01:10 PM~13615761
> *yea hes talking to u lol i found one here in the house bit its to big its for 20`s and bigger
> *



damn are u serious?? ugh are u sure it wont fit? shit i'll go right now to ur crib nd try it out lol.. im such an impatient ass person..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 01:11 PM~13615767
> *i been looking for but i found one and they were to big its for 20`s
> *



i really didnt think the size mattered just cuz its the actual rim thats big not the middle of it lol.. unless the middle part gets bigger too idk im not an expert at rimz lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 01:12 PM~13615768
> *damn are u serious?? ugh are u sure it wont fit? shit i'll go right now to ur crib nd try it out lol.. im such an impatient ass person..
> *


if u want pass by and we try it out its up 2 u but i know its for 20`s


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

man i dont know who needs this damn hex im confuzed i guess i was askin then he said that so who needs it lmao


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

doobie doobie doooo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Apr 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13615800
> *man i dont know who needs this damn hex im confuzed i guess i was askin then he said that so who needs it lmao
> *


lol Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ is the one that needs it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye dont the one in palm ave have right next to the park i forgot the name


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 03:21 PM~13615816
> *lol Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ is the one that needs it
> *


aight im lookin in my garage so im goin back fourth but i know i got 2 cause i had hexcaps an domes for my 14s so gimmie a min what size u running lady


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 01:22 PM~13615820
> *oye dont the one in palm ave have right next to the park i forgot the name
> *



i was thinkin about checking at festival tires


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Apr 18 2009, 01:23 PM~13615825
> *aight im lookin in my garage so im goin back fourth but i know i got 2 cause i had hexcaps an domes for my 14s so gimmie a min what size u running lady
> *



i have 13z... diamond cap


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

laz can i call u??


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

well i found it but im in broward and i gotta step out for a min plus on top of that ima stranger and cool kids dont do that goto strangers houses they meet off the net :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

nvm ur old girl got the phone lol... well imma go nd pass by ur crib to see if it fits.. but how am i suppose to get ahold of u when i get there?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Apr 18 2009, 01:31 PM~13615864
> *well i found it but im in broward and i gotta step out for a min plus on top of that ima stranger and cool kids dont do that goto strangers houses they meet off the net  :biggrin:
> *



lol ur not a stranger if ur on lay it low lol.. we migh not know each other in person but that dont mean anything lol.. im not worried.. what part of broward do u stay at?? or are u heading towards miami??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 01:34 PM~13615881
> *nvm ur old girl got the phone lol... well imma go nd pass by ur crib to see if it fits.. but how am i suppose to get ahold of u when i get there?
> *


beep ill be home and ill come out side


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 03:35 PM~13615884
> *lol ur not a stranger if ur on lay it low lol.. we migh not know each other in person but that dont mean anything lol.. im not worried.. what part of broward do u stay at?? or are u heading towards miami??
> *


lol i dont think we ever met ive been out the game for min but im goin to west palm for like an hour then ill be back down south gotta go get my lil girl from the dredded babymommas domain o death


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 01:35 PM~13615887
> *beep ill be home and ill come out side
> *


ok hopefully u can hear me but imma take my laptop just incase u dont hear i go nd pick wireless internet nd get in this shit lmao... ghetto...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 01:42 PM~13615920
> *ok hopefully u can hear me but imma take my laptop just incase u dont hear i go nd pick wireless internet nd get in this shit lmao... ghetto...
> *


lol ill be out side


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Apr 18 2009, 01:41 PM~13615912
> *lol i dont think we ever met ive been out the game for min but im goin to west palm for like an hour then ill be back down south gotta go get my lil girl from the dredded babymommas domain o death
> *



lol... well i stay in hialeah so idk if u stay close or far from hialeah lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 01:43 PM~13615928
> *lol ill be out side
> *


oh alright well im leaving my house now.. i'll be there in like 5 minutes..


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

hialeah is about 30minutes from me im smack dead in the middle of lauderdale


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 18 2009, 01:45 PM~13615937
> *oh alright well im leaving my house now.. i'll be there in like 5 minutes..
> *


ok


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Anybody know what time registration starts for the day of show..?? Already called the number they have listed and it aint working..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 17 2009, 11:40 AM~13606488
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> 
> ...


*
will be there whos going tom to seminole hard rock..... what time is everyone heading out there*


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 18 2009, 01:53 PM~13615965
> *Anybody know what time registration starts for the day of show..?? Already called the number they have listed and it aint working..
> *


it starts at 6am to 10 am


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Cool...Thanks Lalo.....  any of u guys going..????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 18 2009, 04:53 PM~13615967
> *will be there whos going tom to seminole hard rock..... what time is everyone heading out there
> *


ill be there


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Going to watch the UFC fight tonight..

I'll be there at the show tomorrow morning


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye this was the one i was talking about


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody got tail lights for sale for a regal?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

finally started working on my wack ass MC LS again


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 03:04 PM~13616240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :0 :thumbsup: :tears: :ugh: :worship: :buttkick: :banghead: hno: :yessad: 


DAMN LAZ U FOUND MY DADDY... ITS MOTIVATION BABY!! BUT DAMN THAT SHITS HARD.. IT GOT ME CUTTING MY VEINS ND SHIT LOL. I DIDNT THINK THEY HAD ANY LOWRIDER CAVALIERS.. FUCK IT..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2009, 11:17 AM~13613887
> *ON THE WAY TO TRADE THE LINCOLN YESTERDAY IN THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 why?????????????


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

26in Oasis for sale....askin $2500 obo....tires are in good conditions...pm if interested


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Is there gona be a line up tonight for the show???


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FatboyR&T
yo did u get a chance 2 take da rim 4 me 2day????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

any1 got a set of pistons for sale need them asap


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

this was the cause for the horrible traffic southbound on i95 today. smart guy totalled a 2009 lime green viper. there was pieces of the car on the northbound lane a good 60 yards past where the car was in the pic.


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 18 2009, 05:04 PM~13616240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



If iam not mistaken that cav was in Royalty c.c. back in the dayz, either way that shit is nice.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

No that was another Cavalier.. The Royalty one was a mid 90's model.. Was owned by Justin or Jordan.,. forgot his name..

This one is in Texas.. completely different body style


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 18 2009, 08:04 PM~13617149
> *No that was another Cavalier.. The Royalty one was a mid 90's model.. Was owned by Justin or Jordan.,. forgot his name..
> 
> This one is in Texas.. completely different body style
> *



oh my bad, yea his name was jordan.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Apr 18 2009, 05:10 PM~13616871
> *any1 got a set of pistons for sale need them asap
> *


What size you need...???????


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin: roof candy








iam happy to see every body building a lowrider i hope to see more lowriders by the in of the year lets bring back the lowrider 
show back? :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well look who it is....lil rolly!!!!!


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Apr 18 2009, 05:10 PM~13616871
> *any1 got a set of pistons for sale need them asap
> *



***** i got pistons wht size


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

?smoke one?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13617591
> *?smoke one?
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Apr 16 2009, 09:41 PM~13601634
> *glad to see the caddy got to go back to its home  wassss up jeff
> *


you ant down here any more stop posting shit you in the woods :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

sorry didnt call you watson i was busting ass on the cars


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats upalex


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 19 2009, 12:26 AM~13618713
> *sorry didnt call you watson i was busting ass on the cars
> *


It's cool homie....I hope you will be ready for next sunday :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 18 2009, 11:31 PM~13618751
> *whats upalex
> *


sup jeff u ready for tomorrow


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 19 2009, 12:34 AM~13618775
> *sup jeff u ready for tomorrow
> *


as much as i can be


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Apr 18 2009, 06:45 PM~13617452
> ****** i got pistons wht size
> *


fool i hit u up and u didnt pick up


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 18 2009, 02:00 PM~13616002
> *Cool...Thanks Lalo.....  any of u guys going..????
> *


yea i am going and like 4 more


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

where's da show at?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 19 2009, 08:32 AM~13620225
> *where's da show at?
> *


hard rock


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 18 2009, 08:04 PM~13617149
> *No that was another Cavalier.. The Royalty one was a mid 90's model.. Was owned by Justin or Jordan.,. forgot his name..
> 
> This one is in Texas.. completely different body style
> *


yea, thats goofys cav- been out for a long while


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

on my way to the Rock, good luck to all that registered. see yall out there


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

1993 Cadillac Fleetwood for sale $800 Miami, FL

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1129838209.html


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Damn im just geting home from work........post some pic's plz from the show someone*


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

RICK ROSS IN COLOMBIA

COPY AND PASTE LINK BELOW FOR PICS


WWW.DERICKGBLOG.COM

DG


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 19 2009, 01:21 PM~13622010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

got a virgin g-body frame for sale 300.00 takes it pretty clean let me know


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got back from the show...it was off the chain...i didn't take any pics but im sure dron did,Alot of cars out there...congrats to my hommie lil rolly for standing his regal up...and to all my fellow club members we went out there tight....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

here you go wats









































































more coming downloading to tinypic...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

dade county baby made an appearance... good to see it home large
looks better than ever..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

dade county's best


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ill post mines in a few it was a great show mad props to everyone


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2009, 08:33 PM~13623966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 That shit real??????


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 04:36 PM~13623993
> *:0  :0  :0 That shit real??????
> *


yea.it was huge!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Post pics I wasnt able to make it


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

> :biggrin: Wuz up Perro!


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

Wuz up DOG FACE


> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13624096
> * Post pics I wasnt able to make it
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

yours truly with will castro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 19 2009, 08:37 PM~13624003
> *yea.it was huge!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, Born 2 Die, SOUND OF REVENGE, Chulow, ripsta85, 2-Face '64, JETHROW-BODEAN, tru6lu305, LIL ROLY, Impressive_regal, lylorly, majikmike0118, BUBBA-D, HEAVErollerz90, Evelitog, CadillakRidah106
*damn this shit live 2nite :biggrin: *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > :biggrin: Wuz up Perro!
> 
> 
> 
> k bola


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 05:56 PM~13624173
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, Born 2 Die, SOUND OF REVENGE, Chulow, ripsta85, 2-Face '64, JETHROW-BODEAN, tru6lu305, LIL ROLY, Impressive_regal, lylorly, majikmike0118, BUBBA-D, HEAVErollerz90, Evelitog, CadillakRidah106
> damn this shit live 2nite  :biggrin:
> *


wats poppin g


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 19 2009, 08:59 PM~13624197
> *wats poppin g
> *


check out these pic's :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*this rolls royce was off the chain*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

*i left the show at 8:45 they are still doing awards they need to get that shit together .... but other than that the show was off the chain*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/quote]
:0 nice lock up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

>


:0 nice lock up
[/quote]
that car is on point i got more off this car ill post dem later


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I have a bunch of pics too....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> :0 nice lock up


*that car is on point* i got more off this car ill post dem later
[/quote]
ya man I dident won't to say that(ant trying to start no bigbody beef n shit) so I just said he got a nice lock up but fuck it ya dowg his shit on point


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn !! i missed the show.....but pics will do fine 4 now....keep'm commin'..


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

SOMEBODY NEEDS TO GIVE CASTRO TOPO'S NUMBER SO HE CAN TELL HIM HOW YOU REALLY MAKE A CHALLENGER WIDE BODY.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 19 2009, 09:13 PM~13624331
> *I have a bunch of pics too....
> *


 :biggrin: MY dowggg


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE. NOT SOME BOLT ON SHIT. :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pics to everyone else that took them...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2009, 06:26 PM~13624469
> *nice pics to everyone else that took them...
> *


same to u homey


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 19 2009, 09:29 PM~13624510
> *same to u homey
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Mine will be coming up in about 10..... uploading to photobucket now without tagging them. So these are up for grabs for anyone who wants them....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

ITS BEEN WHILE WE HAD SUCH A GOOD TRUN OUT ON AN OUT DOOR SHOW , A FEW NEW RIDES OUT THERE I SAW. NOW LETS SEE NEXT SUNDAY WHO R DA TRUE RYDERS CUZ AINT ABOUT THE TROPHY ITS TIME TO HIT THESE STREETS N CRUISE N HAVE A LIL FUN


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have the results of the show?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 19 2009, 09:35 PM~13624573
> * ITS BEEN WHILE WE HAD SUCH A GOOD TRUN OUT ON AN OUT DOOR SHOW , A FEW NEW RIDES OUT THERE I SAW.    NOW LETS SEE NEXT SUNDAY WHO R DA TRUE RYDERS  CUZ AINT ABOUT THE TROPHY ITS TIME TO HIT THESE STREETS N CRUISE N HAVE A LIL FUN
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks like I missed a good one!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnn fuckin work...........SHit I missed a good show


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 19 2009, 09:52 PM~13624746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 06:58 PM~13624799
> *:biggrin:
> *


that shit was bad ass


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: D-BO, 93brougham, Low_Ski_13, Freakeone, wop_inda_wood, Scarface, LIL ROLY, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, huesone, *Chulow*, *hwdsfinest*, *MAAANDO*, R.O CUTTY, 305low

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 19 2009, 09:59 PM~13624807
> *that shit was bad ass
> *


THat's some str8 up mini truckin old school type of shit


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

sunburnt like a motha ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 19 2009, 10:01 PM~13624827
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: D-BO, 93brougham, Low_Ski_13, Freakeone, wop_inda_wood, Scarface, LIL ROLY, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, huesone, Chulow, hwdsfinest, MAAANDO, R.O CUTTY, 305low
> 
> ...


yooooo man did I miss out or what......Shit I cant wait for next sunday to get here dowg......


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

hell yea me to im toasted


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13624880
> *yooooo man did I miss out or what......Shit I cant wait for next sunday to get here dowg......
> *



it was a good turn out... gettin to see certified gangster in person made my day... :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13624880
> *yooooo man did I miss out or what......Shit I cant wait for next sunday to get here dowg......
> *



yea you did that show was real good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watson so hood back on the block


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 19 2009, 10:06 PM~13624892
> *hell yea me to im toasted
> *



:420: :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

that boy so hood his shit its on point....here yall go


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 07:05 PM~13624880
> *yooooo man did I miss out or what......Shit I cant wait for next sunday to get here dowg......
> *


 :biggrin: MAN THERES ALOT NICE RIDES DOWN HERE IN SOUTH FLORIDA,MAKES ME WONDER WHAT NEXT SUNDAY HAS IN STORE FOR US  WE GOT READY FOR THE TROPHYS ,ITS TIME TO RIDE OUT TO THE BEACH :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i still got more coming but its taking me a lil long


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 19 2009, 10:12 PM~13624939
> *that boy so hood his shit its on point....here yall go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 07:19 PM~13625008
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  hno:  :nicoderm:
> *


i wasn't able to take the bike had to nothing to taker her in but fuck it they would be more to come


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

please read]


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471770


----------



## jsta6 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good show.

I ripped my exhaust off (just one muffler straight off the down pipe) and I thought it was just loose and not completely ripped off. I didn't realize it was gone until I got home. I went back and it was still there. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

those are all mines hope u guys enjoy dem


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKZ 4 THE PIC'S


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Laz there wasent any towncars out there on 13's????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

the show was tite nd hot as fuck lol i got burned  but i had fun.. i didnt get to stay for the awards so i would like to know who finally one between the honda category??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 08:11 PM~13625612
> *Laz there wasent any towncars out there on 13's????
> *


naw i didn't see any


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2009, 05:16 PM~13623837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i love this car.. this shit has been out for some mamy yrs nd it still looks hard nd clean nd practically new.. :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## jsta6 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 10:11 PM~13625612
> *Laz there wasent any towncars out there on 13's????
> *


Not in the show I don't think. We did see one white one with air bags...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 19 2009, 08:17 PM~13625669
> *i love this car.. this shit has been out for some mamy yrs nd it still looks hard nd clean nd practically new..  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:
> *


shit thats the god off lowrider`s in florida not only miami


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:banghead: missed a good show :banghead: :thumbsup: but look liked it was turnout very nice pix little bit of everything there :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jsta6_@Apr 19 2009, 11:19 PM~13625692
> *Not in the show I don't think. We did see one white one with air bags...
> *


 :biggrin: I already know who that is...........My dowg is going to redo some shit on his baby.......I just wanted to know if there was any new towncars on the block :biggrin: there's already 3 of tham that's doing the damn thing but IM coming for tham


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lot off people are getting ready for the picnic thats y theres not a lot off cars out there


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

next weekends the cruise ?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys... Was nice meeting some of you guys on here..

Show was pretty good..

Glad South Florida came together and showed strong =D


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> that boy so hood his shit its on point....here yall go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 19 2009, 11:36 PM~13625870
> *a lot off people are getting ready for the picnic thats y theres not a lot off cars out there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

did claudio fleet win 1st??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 19 2009, 08:42 PM~13625946
> *did claudio fleet win 1st??
> *


idk i havent heard about any off the scores or the winners


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2009, 09:07 PM~13623781
> *here you go wats
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 19 2009, 10:42 PM~13625946
> *did claudio fleet win 1st??
> *


yea :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 19 2009, 08:52 PM~13626045
> *yea  :thumbsup:
> *


that boy did it mad props to him


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 19 2009, 11:54 PM~13626071
> *that boy did it mad props to him
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 19 2009, 09:52 PM~13626045
> *yea  :thumbsup:
> *


4 sho i new he was gonna take it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

anyone know who took best of show.... 
was it certified gangster.


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

need some 8" cylinders ....pm me if anything


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2009, 11:05 PM~13626220
> *anyone know who took best of show....
> was it certified  gangster.
> *


yup


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 20 2009, 12:33 AM~13626616
> *yup
> *


THANKS
THATS WHAT I FIGURED...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

*1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham for parts*
350 tbi 5.7 138 k
black outside
black top 
black interior

parting out complete car









pm me i'm in orlando


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

goood morning lo ski


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING M.I.A.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pic's tom


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

nice...................where are the bikini pics?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THis ***** doing the damn thing* Miami Bass Mix* 

jrVOvLYkZCY&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 20 2009, 08:44 AM~13628259
> *
> *


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

i think the show was really good , alot of nice cars , but the fucking judges were garbage just my opinion , congratulations to everyone got place :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IMA RENT A FUCKING RV FOR THE NEXT SHOW CUZ DAMN THE FUCKING SUN

SHOW WAS GOOD BUT THE JUDGES REALLY NEED TO LOOK AT THE CARS MORE FOR BETTER DETAILS


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 20 2009, 06:15 AM~13628373
> *IMA RENT A FUCKING RV FOR THE NEXT SHOW CUZ DAMN THE FUCKING SUN
> 
> SHOW WAS GOOD BUT THE JUDGES REALLY NEED TO LOOK AT THE CARS MORE FOR BETTER DETAILS
> *


x2


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody got tail lights for sale for a regal?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 20 2009, 06:06 AM~13627989
> *goood morning lo ski
> *



whats up boss?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Big ups to 25st...... Doing it real big


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*HAPPY 4 20 TO ALL YOU *****'S*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 20 2009, 08:14 AM~13628659
> *Big ups to 25st...... Doing it real big
> *



Thanks.....................only wish there was more lowriders there.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Looked like one hell of a show, and like always CSK cant judge for shit!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 20 2009, 09:25 AM~13628762
> *Thanks.....................only wish there was more lowriders there.
> *


Working on some final touches on mine. One more lowrider will be out in the street soon


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 19 2009, 01:01 PM~13621865
> *1993 Cadillac Fleetwood for sale $800 Miami, FL
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1129838209.html
> *


TTT


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Seriously there were hardly any lowriders


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13628996


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

happy 4/20 and sucks i was workin time of the show
also, did switchhitter get more graphics on the trunk and shit? any more pics


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 20 2009, 07:24 AM~13628752
> *HAPPY 4 20 TO ALL YOU *****'S
> *


  :420:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

I need a pair of 8 inch cylinders ...pm me if anything


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

coming soon


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*WHOS RIDING?

COUNTDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Who won best paint. engine, interior.....................or best of show?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 20 2009, 08:29 AM~13628803
> *Working on some final touches on mine. One more lowrider will be out in the street soon
> *



Thats good.................


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up to all it was good to see alot of peeps out there 

BUT ONE THING CAR SHOW KINGS GILBERT THE FAT BLAD GUY WITH THE BEARD RIDING IN THE GOLF CART RIDING AROUND TO GO FUCK HIM SELF HIM AND HIS COMPANEY THEY DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT JUDGING OR PUTING CARS IN THERE CLASSES .

ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT FUCKED IN THIS SHOW BIG TIME FROM LOWRIDERS , TO EUROS , BIG RIMS, U NAME IT 

PS. GILBERT AKA CARSHOW PIGS YOU DON'T KNOW UR HEAD FROM YOUR ASS YOU HAVE NEVER HAD A CAR OR KNOW SHIT ABOUT CARS YOUR JUST ABOUT $$$$$$$$$$ AND HAVING 14 YEARS OLD KIDS JUDGING


AND YOUR NOT ENVITED TO OUR PICNIC LOL LOL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 20 2009, 10:29 AM~13628803
> *Working on some final touches on mine. One more lowrider will be out in the street soon
> *



dont you mean two.. :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 20 2009, 11:31 AM~13629652
> *dont you mean two..  :biggrin:
> *


What do you mean by 2?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 20 2009, 08:45 AM~13629316
> *Who won best paint. engine, interior.....................or best of show?
> *


x2......


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

$1000 for first place.... them seminoles paid gooood :biggrin: 


whos going to the ride out next week...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 20 2009, 12:36 PM~13629711
> *What do you mean by 2?
> *



didnt you have a hopper coming also ..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 20 2009, 09:14 AM~13629520
> *was up to all it was good to see alot of peeps out there
> 
> BUT ONE THING CAR SHOW KINGS GILBERT THE FAT BLAD GUY WITH THE BEARD RIDING IN THE GOLF CART RIDING AROUND TO  GO FUCK HIM SELF HIM AND HIS  COMPANEY THEY DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT JUDGING OR PUTING CARS IN THERE CLASSES .
> ...



HAHAHAHA :roflmao: 

DIMELO DANNY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 7 2009, 04:15 PM~13209942
> *SNEAK PEEK... COMING SOON SHOW/HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...




  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: *ROLLIN Vendetta*, bBblue88olds,* Da Beast21,* INKSTINCT003, *lylorly,* Chulow, *MISTER ED, COUPE DE BEAR*, Evelitog, Slow N Low
:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW 

CARSHOW KINGS ARE *NOT*JUDING AT OUR PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 20 2009, 12:54 PM~13629863
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, bBblue88olds, Da Beast21, INKSTINCT003, lylorly, Chulow, MISTER ED, COUPE DE BEAR, Evelitog, Slow N Low
> :wave:
> *



whats good...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 20 2009, 11:46 AM~13629797
> *    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh well yeah. Lol I forgot about the cutlass. The green one clean street car lol. The red one a little hopper lol. Oh and another regal too coming out


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 20 2009, 09:54 AM~13629863
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, bBblue88olds, Da Beast21, INKSTINCT003, lylorly, Chulow, MISTER ED, COUPE DE BEAR, Evelitog, Slow N Low
> :wave:
> *


que bola asere... here trying to help shut down csk...lol jus kidding


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

props 2 every-1 whi went out to the show....wanted to go but had family things 2 do...but will definatly be at the rideout. 

had a feeling judgin was gonna b an issue....havnt been to a show with good judging in a loooooooong long time. thats y i dont give a shit bout them...u really dont have braggin rights from a bullshit trophy...the streets determine whos hot and whos not...my .02


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

@ what time are riders from donw south heading out????

also are people gonna start gettin 2 watson island at 3:30 or is 3:30 the scheduled time to leave watson??


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Man you guys always bitching about judges and judging...

It does no good loggin on and bitching.. if you guys are that upset and want shit changed.. go to the promoters and tell them your issues and maybe things will change..

The problem is.. if you guys sit in here all day and bitch about it.. nobody hears it but people in here.. 

it was a money payout so its a little different.. 

but stop bitching and tell someone that can change it.. =/


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow, all these cars look really good. Big rims and all. That baby blue lack is really nice. Big ups to all you guys that made it out there.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13628752
> *HAPPY 4 20 TO ALL YOU *****'S
> *


haha, Watson bro you dont burn...  


HAPPY 420 to EVERY1 THAT BURNS !!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 10:44 AM~13630382
> *Man you guys always bitching about judges and judging...
> 
> It does no good loggin on and bitching.. if you guys are that upset and want shit changed.. go to the promoters and tell them your issues and maybe things will change..
> ...


X2


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 20 2009, 10:18 AM~13630140
> *@ what time are riders from donw south heading out????
> 
> also are people gonna start gettin 2 watson island at 3:30 or is 3:30 the scheduled time to leave watson??
> *


from what i think and saw on the flyer i taught we were metting up at 3:30 and chillin for like an hour n then ridin out


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats to Claudio on the 1st Place well deserved... The cadi is nice as fuk...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 20 2009, 10:56 AM~13629892
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW
> 
> CARSHOW KINGS ARE NOTJUDING AT OUR PICNIC  :biggrin:
> *







:thumbsup: 

Best judges we ever had, were at the Lowrider Magazine shows.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Martian.. just sent you a text


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 01:35 PM~13630927
> *Martian.. just sent you a text
> *


GOT IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 20 2009, 12:18 PM~13630140
> *@ what time are riders from donw south heading out????
> 
> also are people gonna start gettin 2 watson island at 3:30 or is 3:30 the scheduled time to leave watson??
> *


 3:30 IS WHEN WE START MEETING UP AT WASTON ISLAND AT 4:30 WE ALL LINE UP TO START HEADING OUT TO SOUTH BEACH ,  N GET AT CHULOW FROM LOW LYFE WE TRYING ORGANISE ALL THE RYDERS FROM DOWN SOUTH TO GET TOGETHER TO RIDE TO WASTON ISLAND N TAKE US 1 , DONT KNOW HOW THE RYDERS FROM NORTH ARE GONA GET TOGETHER TO RIDE TOGETHER TO WASTON ISLAND YET??


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 20 2009, 02:26 PM~13630836
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Best judges we ever had, were at the Lowrider Magazine shows.
> *




thats because they build lowriders and know what to look for they been around cars for years they are not just some people off the street that think a car wit giant rims is a show car and they drive a minivan lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 10:44 AM~13630382
> *Man you guys always bitching about judges and judging...
> 
> It does no good loggin on and bitching.. if you guys are that upset and want shit changed.. go to the promoters and tell them your issues and maybe things will change..
> ...


hey phil ur absolutly correct , but u got to understand *alot* of ppl have frustrations to release and they are doing it here... while we are of this subject do u have any info on the promoters? email me with it please [email protected].

on another note we most likely will be there at the rideout with the pickup.u got rich's # hit him up if anything


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta,* INKSTINCT003*, Evelitog, I G0T DAT, orientalmontecarlo, luxridez, *hwdsfinest*, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305
sup :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:39 AM~13629268
> *
> WHOS RIDING?
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 12:44 PM~13630382
> *Man you guys always bitching about judges and judging...
> 
> It does no good loggin on and bitching.. if you guys are that upset and want shit changed.. go to the promoters and tell them your issues and maybe things will change..
> ...


phil did you stay around for after the trophys? there was a good 40 people bitching to BIG E and CSK. they actually called up people (like annoucing that they placed) and when they got up to get their money and trophy they told em o no you didnt place (atleast we saw people fighting about that) some fellow layitlow members went up to BIG E and talked to him and he let us know that hes been getting complaints all day long about the judging and the class placements, and that hes gonna make sure changes will be made. the biggest errors were in class placements.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah.. im not sure about all that.. I left at about 6:30. didnt go near the stage after the bikini contest and car hop.

If you brought up your issues to Eric.. then you're good.. thats all that needs to be done because he will make the changes to make HIS show a better one.. so thats good.. But in the past.. whatever show goes down.. the next 4 days bitch about the judging.. just wanted to avoid seeing that for the next couple days,,

Vendetta.. Thanks bro.. let me know.. i will meet you at Watson Island.. You have my number?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

If any one knows of a 80s caddi 4 dr for sale or some looking to junk one im in need of a frame will pay up to five hundred for junk car does not need motor or anything or title please pm me if you here or see anything out there for sale thanks


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 01:19 PM~13631869
> *Yeah.. im not sure about all that.. I left at about 6:30. didnt go near the stage after the bikini contest and car hop.
> 
> If you brought up your issues to Eric.. then you're good.. thats all that needs to be done because he will make the changes to make HIS show a better one.. so thats good.. But in the past.. whatever show goes down.. the next 4 days bitch about the judging.. just wanted to avoid seeing that for the next couple days,,
> ...


yea man 4 sure we should be there earlier to organize. i'd say around 2


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 20 2009, 10:17 AM~13630132
> *props 2 every-1 whi went out to the show....wanted to go but had family things 2 do...but will definatly be at the rideout.
> 
> ...u really dont have braggin rights from a bullshit  trophy...the streets determine whos hot and whos not...my .02
> *


I agree


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

well the wagon strip ready to get drop off for paint still lil more thin to take off


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 20 2009, 01:11 PM~13631793
> *phil did you stay around for after the trophys? there was a good 40 people bitching to BIG E and CSK. they actually called up people (like annoucing that they placed) and when they got up to get their money and trophy they told em o no you didnt place (atleast we saw people fighting about that) some fellow layitlow members went up to BIG E and talked to him and he let us know that hes been getting complaints all day long about the judging and the class placements, and that hes gonna make sure changes will be made. the biggest errors were in class placements.
> *


Yo I got there at 9 in the morning and got judged at 8 at night when they were giving out awards already and then 2 min later they called my class i knew it wasnt gonna win once that happened i wouldve bounced a long time before that but since it was a money show i stayed around to support my car club....CSK judging is always the worst u have an 15 year old kid going around and judging your car that'll be my last CSK show for sure


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

and on top of that when i went to ask the kid when i was getting judged gilbert was telling him to spend no more than 2 minutes judging each car and if he can do it in less time the better....WTF


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Apr 20 2009, 02:15 PM~13632355
> *and on top of that when i went to ask the kid when i was getting judged gilbert was telling him to spend no more than 2 minutes judging each car and if he can do it in less time the better....WTF
> *


dude he had a airheaded blonde judging cars not knowing wat to look 4...lol


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 20 2009, 03:22 PM~13631898
> *If any one knows of a 80s caddi 4 dr for sale or some looking to junk one im in need of a frame will pay up to five hundred for junk car does not need motor or anything or title  please pm me if you here or see anything out there for sale thanks
> *


millions of parts had a 90 last week....(might still be there)


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

yea i saw that lol....and the thing im not liking about the whole car show scene too is the person that can pack their car with the most shit wins they really dont even look at quality over quantity


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 20 2009, 05:32 PM~13632541
> *millions of parts had a 90 last week....(might still be there)
> *


 yea that how i got the caddy running but everything was pretty stripped and they tried to rape me for the frame i could buy a running caddy for what the wanted


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

damn Darin really fucked that caddy up.. eh?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

The show was great. the cars were amazing. the promoters were awsome (they made everyone bring out their cars to show) and alot of money, BUT they messed up by Contracting csk for judging. I never Knew a Mini was considered a truck.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Martian, ROLLIN Vendetta, all-eyez-onme, *rollin-orange*, REY DEL BARRIO, LOWLYFE71
que bola d? oye hit me up wen u can.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 20 2009, 02:56 PM~13631128
> *3:30 IS WHEN WE START MEETING UP AT WASTON ISLAND AT 4:30 WE ALL LINE UP TO START HEADING OUT TO SOUTH BEACH ,      N GET AT CHULOW FROM LOW LYFE WE TRYING ORGANISE ALL THE RYDERS FROM DOWN SOUTH TO GET TOGETHER TO RIDE TO WASTON ISLAND N TAKE US 1 , DONT KNOW HOW THE RYDERS FROM NORTH ARE GONA GET TOGETHER TO RIDE TOGETHER TO WASTON ISLAND YET??
> *



thats how i planned on getting there....turnpike north to the 878....then take us-1 to the 95n. just post up the time and place and i might just meet with whoever is gonna ride from down here.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 20 2009, 11:14 AM~13629520
> *was up to all it was good to see alot of peeps out there
> 
> BUT ONE THING CAR SHOW KINGS GILBERT THE FAT BLAD GUY WITH THE BEARD RIDING IN THE GOLF CART RIDING AROUND TO  GO FUCK HIM SELF HIM AND HIS  COMPANEY THEY DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT JUDGING OR PUTING CARS IN THERE CLASSES .
> ...


ALL TRUE!!!!! well said.
and the mini cooper truck won alot. to bad it paul cant drive it on the street since there is no way to sinc the two motors together and there is no latch on the door. but. oh well.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Apr 20 2009, 03:51 PM~13633508
> *ALL TRUE!!!!!  well said.
> and the mini cooper truck won alot.  to bad it paul cant drive it on the street since there is no way to sinc the two motors together and there is no latch on the door.  but. oh well.
> *


fuck that the mini cooper is a car NO MATTER WAT KIND OF WORK IT HAS TOO IT. not fair for trucks to go up against it. yes he has alot of work into it and the CAR looks great! but its not a truck


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*GOT 155/80 13s TIRES FOR SALE(AGAIN)*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

A crusty old biker, on a summer ride in the country, walks into a Ky. beer joint

and sees a sign hanging over the bar, which reads:

CHEESEBURGER: $2.50


HAMBURGER: $2.25

CHICKEN SANDWICH : $3.50

HAND JOB: $50.00

Checking his wallet for the necessary payment, he walks up to the bar
and beckons to the exceptionally attractive female bartender serving
drinks to a meager looking group of farmers.

"Yes?'' she inquires with a knowing smile, ''can I help you?''

''I was wondering, whispers the old biker, ''are you the young lady who
gives the hand-jobs?"

''Yes", she smiles and purrs, "I sure am".

The old biker replies, ''Well wash your hands real good cause I want a
cheeseburger."


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 01:44 PM~13630382
> *Man you guys always bitching about judges and judging...
> 
> It does no good loggin on and bitching.. if you guys are that upset and want shit changed.. go to the promoters and tell them your issues and maybe things will change..
> ...


oh phil trust me there was a lonnnnnnng talk with big e he's a good man and he told me that carshow kings messed up alot of shit at that show and sometthing needs to be done cuz alot of people got fuck out of money that they should of won


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 20 2009, 05:48 PM~13633467
> *thats how i planned on getting there....turnpike north to the 878....then take us-1 to the 95n. just post  up the time and place and i might just meet with whoever is gonna ride from down here.
> *


  YEA LATER ON THE WEEK WE SHOULD KNOW THE SPOT N TIME ALL THE RYDERS FROM THE SOUTH WOULD MEET UP ILL KEEP YOU POST IT N THIS IS WHATS ALL ABOUT ON SUNDAY ALL THE CLUBS N SOLO RYDERS JUST GETTING TOGETHER N RIDEN ON THE STREETS :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 20 2009, 03:48 PM~13633467
> *thats how i planned on getting there....turnpike north to the 878....then take us-1 to the 95n. just post  up the time and place and i might just meet with whoever is gonna ride from down here.
> *


I hook up with you later Frank and see if everybody decided on spot....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 20 2009, 06:21 PM~13633864
> * YEA LATER ON THE WEEK WE SHOULD KNOW THE SPOT N TIME ALL THE RYDERS FROM THE SOUTH WOULD MEET UP ILL KEEP YOU POST IT N THIS IS WHATS ALL ABOUT ON SUNDAY ALL THE CLUBS N SOLO RYDERS JUST GETTING TOGETHER N RIDEN ON THE STREETS :thumbsup:
> *


ANY RIDERS COMMING FROM BROWARD, WE WERE THINKING OF MEETING AT
THE MALL ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER OF 441 AND HOLLYWOOD AROUND
1:30.... AND THEN HEADIN OUT EAST TO A1A OR 95...


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13634069
> *ANY RIDERS COMMING FROM BROWARD, WE WERE THINKING OF MEETING AT
> THE MALL ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER OF 441 AND HOLLYWOOD AROUND
> 1:30.... AND THEN HEADIN OUT EAST TO A1A OR 95...
> *


  THATS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT EVERYBODY COMING TOGETHER FOR THIS SUNDAY CRUISE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13633864
> * YEA LATER ON THE WEEK WE SHOULD KNOW THE SPOT N TIME ALL THE RYDERS FROM THE SOUTH WOULD MEET UP ILL KEEP YOU POST IT N THIS IS WHATS ALL ABOUT ON SUNDAY ALL THE CLUBS N SOLO RYDERS JUST GETTING TOGETHER N RIDEN ON THE STREETS :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 05:44 PM~13632710
> *damn Darin really fucked that caddy up.. eh?
> *



its been through alot plus i want to build a frame off lowrider so i figure it easier to start wit a new frame


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: hello everyone...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 20 2009, 03:48 PM~13633467
> *thats how i planned on getting there....turnpike north to the 878....then take us-1 to the 95n. just post  up the time and place and i might just meet with whoever is gonna ride from down here.
> *


some one just post it up i am ryding out there too with some other people so if people are metting up let me know and will meet up sum where to ride :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 20 2009, 06:18 PM~13633822
> *oh phil trust me there was a lonnnnnnng talk with big e he's a good man and he told me that carshow kings messed up alot of shit at that show and sometthing needs to be done cuz alot of people got fuck out of money that they should of won
> *



Oh ok.. I didnt know it was discussed.. figured it was another case of people bitching and it not going anywhere..

As long as it was brought up to the right people.. thats a good thing..

On a good tip..

Just received a check from LRM.. looks like next month we got a Miami car i shot on the pages.. I'm trying to bring the attention back down here..

=D


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13632207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That vert is serious ,even on the stocks!!!


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13632207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with that 71 GANGSTA! hARD TOP Ilike that


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 09:18 PM~13635087
> *Oh ok.. I didnt know it was discussed.. figured it was another case of people bitching and it not going anywhere..
> 
> As long as it was brought up to the right people.. thats a good thing..
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 20 2009, 07:07 PM~13635649
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x1000


----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

virgin g-body frame 4 sale 300.00 takes it let me know.305/244/7632


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 09:18 PM~13635087
> *Oh ok.. I didnt know it was discussed.. figured it was another case of people bitching and it not going anywhere..
> 
> As long as it was brought up to the right people.. thats a good thing..
> ...


*So who was the lucky Homie to make it......* :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

motivation.....




> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 20 2009, 07:17 PM~13633796
> *well, Im done spraying and Ill be striping the car next.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Apr 20 2009, 09:14 PM~13635730
> *So who was the lucky Homie to make it......  :0
> *



The lucky homie is....


a 25th Street Rider lol..


Its an Impala =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 20 2009, 09:26 PM~13635929
> * viejitos miami fl
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm coming along nice.. 

You doing anything to the belly/undercarraige?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13635929
> * viejitos miami fl
> 
> 
> ...



i fuckin love it...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 20 2009, 06:26 PM~13635929
> * viejitos miami fl
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 07:32 PM~13636022
> *The lucky homie is....
> a 25th Street Rider lol..
> Its an Impala =D
> *



Is it the convertible.....................?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 20 2009, 09:49 PM~13636322
> *Is it the convertible.....................?
> *



Yes sir..

The check i recieved has the invoice number of Javier's Impala "Gold Digger"


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Still Hated back that up for the pistons.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

now i need some rims .......anybody got any for sale ..13's ??????????


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got some photos coming tonight.. so stay tuned =D


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

you might wanna save those thumbs up lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. I have edited all the photos and submitted them to all my Editors.. (Lowrider, Minitruckin, etc..)

These are photos.. that i am not sending to magazines.. thought some of you guys might enjoy =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


In case anyone missed the 12 foot Python at the show.. here it is.. almost breaking the Cadillac emblem.. thought the photo was cool..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More




















An Example of BAD Plumblers Crack


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, rome's79, FatboyR&T, sickassscion, Euro2low, rollin_nemo, HEAVErollerz90, 93brougham, chevyboy01, caprice ridah

DID YOU GET THE PICS


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it for tonight.. 

I know im gonna catch hell from some of you for these lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 08:52 PM~13637313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol hell naw this foo is a clown good pics phil keep dem coming


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn i didn't even know you took that pic , LOL .


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha.. i caught you Oscar.. that was the only time i saw you all day.. you must have been hiding


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good pic :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 09:07 PM~13637571
> *Haha.. i caught you Oscar.. that was the only time i saw you all day.. you must have been hiding
> *


i was watching the bikini contest which it really wasn't all that


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Who you telling?

I think i have like 13 good shots from the entire contest.. and i have to filter those shots into three different editor's hands..

Not an easy job..

That black chick does NOT look good in photos =/


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 20 2009, 12:05 AM~13626220
> *anyone know who took best of show....
> was it certified  gangster.
> *


Nope, I just got a award for eating the most Hot Dogs! (BURP) :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 08:32 PM~13636040
> *Hmm coming along nice..
> 
> You doing anything to the belly/undercarraige?
> *


later homie have a another ride to do you feel me  
if i do the under carraige its going to take forever . but i sand blasted and por-15 rust
treatment and clean all black do not look like shit i made sure


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well make sure i get a completed photo.. I'll send some sample shots to my editors.. see if we can elevate your status :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2009, 10:06 PM~13637546
> *damn i didn't even know you took that pic , LOL .
> *


you do not have crist phone number i need someone
to rewire my ride let me no


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 20 2009, 09:26 PM~13637861
> *Nope, I just got a award for eating the most Hot Dogs! (BURP) :biggrin:
> *


thats fuked up but i know we all appreciate the time and effort u took to set up and take down da car along with display..putting dade and da rest of fl on da map..

it takes dedication brother .. so props from me on dat and keep doin what u doin.... sometimes people overlook the hard work it takes just to go to a show let alone display ur ride :420:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Big :thumbsup: to all the riders who showed up at the show, great turn out, great time, and O some girls! :biggrin: 

Gotta give up to the 25st boys, keeping lowriding in the spot light at the show. Good job fellas. 

Big up to Mister Ed holding loyalty down, good talking to ya.

If you didnt make the show you sure did miss out on a great event.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 02:44 PM~13632710
> *damn Darin really fucked that caddy up.. eh?
> *



yeah ok i didnet do anything to the car but add rimz and the pumps i drove it 6 times one time two the ecr car show two times two towers and 2 times to the hangout so what ever was done to that car was was not me


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13637861
> *Nope, I just got a award for eating the most Hot Dogs! (BURP) :biggrin:
> *


you have to see were you was at those m-fuckers do not no what day
was doing :angry: your car is the shit no one 
can beat you you feel me those stupid people :angry:
:angry: we need the lowrider show back :angry:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 20 2009, 09:26 PM~13637861
> *Nope, I just got a award for eating the most Hot Dogs! (BURP) :biggrin:
> *


yo large its nice to see her back home homey looking better dan ever big ups to u and that bowtie team..


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 21 2009, 12:34 AM~13637944
> *thats fuked up but i know we all appreciate the time and effort u took to set up and take down da car along with display..putting dade and da rest of fl on da map..
> 
> it takes dedication brother .. so props from me on dat and keep doin what u doin.... sometimes people overlook the hard work it takes just to go to a show let alone display ur ride :420:
> *


Thanks, I didnt do the whole display though, I really half assed it.  

Im gonna retire the car and just enjoy it, my time is really caught up in the shop and thats enough for me. 

On that note if anybody is looking for a display complete with lights and mirrors feel free to hit me up, all you gotta do is re-wrap it in your own color.

Im MI-YA-YO all day, and Lowriders will always be my first love, no matter what comes through my doors to work on.

Check out the New issue of EMPTY BELLY MAGAZINE, where we discuss the politics of car building and low riding here in miami.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 21 2009, 12:48 AM~13638121
> *yo large its nice to see her back home homey looking better dan ever big ups to u and that bowtie team..
> *


 :thumbsup: Cant do it with out them, they work as hard as I do.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 20 2009, 09:58 PM~13638272
> *Thanks, I didnt do the whole display though, I really half assed it.
> 
> Im gonna retire the car and just enjoy it, my time is really caught up in the shop and thats enough for me.
> ...


 :thumbsup: dats real shit right there homie enjoy her..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i took some pics, mainly stuck to lowriders and a few others that caught my eye. lets started off with BEST OF SHOW


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 20 2009, 09:58 PM~13638272
> *Thanks, I didnt do the whole display though, I really half assed it.
> 
> Im gonna retire the car and just enjoy it, my time is really caught up in the shop and thats enough for me.
> ...


4show hope to see something new from the team soon.....and dats wats up show everyone that c.g is not a trailer queen no more


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

sick bike!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

man of steel


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dron u got pics from the yellow regal hoppin i missed the damm hop


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

more later..


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

NICE ASS PICS DRON!!! THANKS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 21 2009, 12:38 AM~13637990
> *Big  :thumbsup: to all the riders who showed up at the show, great turn out, great time, and O some girls! :biggrin:
> 
> Gotta give up to the 25st boys, keeping lowriding in the spot light at the show. Good job fellas.
> ...



SAME HERE DAWG.... :wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement+Apr 20 2009, 07:21 PM~13633864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 
Car is lookin tight hector...havnt seen an ol school like that in a looong time...last one i remember is the green one that used to be in UCE. Hector, Keeshan told me to tell u whats up.

12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, SIXONEFORLIFE, *LIL ROLY*, Florida City, q8cutty85, *lalo22*

:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice pictures DRON, here's a few we shot but or camera man and lady got a little too lose and it was a short, short session...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Apr 21 2009, 05:38 AM~13640007
> *NICE ASS PICS DRON!!! THANKS
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

What happened to the shifter?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 21 2009, 05:09 AM~13640079
> *:thumbsup:
> thnx 4 lookin out..cant wait till sunday to ride out with everyone..TP and US-1 gonna look sick  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 :wave: wat it do homey cant wait till ride out its going to be nice :biggrin:


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

I have two of these left. Brand new in original boxes. They're selling on the internet for $150.00 to $200.00 I'm selling them for $125.00 each. Local pick-up only Ray 786-346-5115.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pics dron :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Apr 20 2009, 08:05 PM~13636575
> *Still Hated back that up for the pistons.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

more motivation...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi evryone :wave: blahh im very bored.. wuts new?? lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 21 2009, 06:09 AM~13640079
> *:thumbsup:
> thnx 4 lookin out..cant wait till sunday to ride out with everyone..TP and US-1 gonna look sick  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


thanks homie keep lowrider in the hood?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 21 2009, 01:19 AM~13638562
> *i took some pics, mainly stuck to lowriders and a few others that caught my eye. lets started off with BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

shit im bored


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:420:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 21 2009, 07:09 AM~13640079
> *:thumbsup:
> thnx 4 lookin out..cant wait till sunday to ride out with everyone..TP and US-1 gonna look sick  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


  I KNOW IT STILL EARLY BUT RIGHT NOW ITS SHOWING GOOD WEATHER FOR SUNDAY,FOR ALL OF YOU SHOOTING VIDIEO N PICTURES, LETS MAKE SURE WE TAKE ALOT ON US 1 IN THE EXPRESS WAY N AT THE BEACH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FOR SALE 24INCH DAVINS WITH 25 SERIES TRIES $2500obo or TRADE FOR SOME 24INCH DUB FLOATERS OR SPINNERS WITH TIRES


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*GOT A SET 155/80 13s TIRES FOR SALE*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Apr 21 2009, 11:22 AM~13642726
> *FOR SALE 24INCH DAVINS WITH 25 SERIES TRIES $2500obo or TRADE FOR SOME 24INCH DUB FLOATERS OR SPINNERS WITH TIRES
> 
> 
> ...


will they fit an 2003 ,2004, escalade :0if so pm a homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 21 2009, 06:05 AM~13640276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


20 pics of claudios car. evryone giving props (cuz its WELL DESERVED) and u gonna hate and ask wheres the shifter..? maybe it broke, maybe he threw it away... u got fleet,so does he.just know he eating your food homeboy


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2009, 02:41 PM~13643556
> *20 pics of claudios car. evryone giving props (cuz its WELL DESERVED) and u gonna hate and ask wheres the shifter..? maybe it broke, maybe he threw it away... u got fleet,so does he.just know he eating your food homeboy
> *


Just asking no hating at all. Don't take it to heart. I have been trying to replace mine for months. The factory rubber keeps sticking to my hand every time I put it into drive. Just looking at all other options and saw his was removed. Just asking why. No harm intended. He has done a great job with that Fleetwood. More than I can do so how can I hate on him if my shit is bone stock.


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

nice car pictures...but i think we need a couple of more MAMACITAS in those pictures...  ...got any???


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

omg u ppl are so boring today lol.. this shit is dead.. its been on the same page the wholeeeeeeeee day.. anything interesting?? nd pooky i got u with those rimz imma help u sell them i connections..


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 21 2009, 02:57 PM~13643723
> *Just asking no hating at all. Don't take it to heart. I have been trying to replace mine for months. The factory rubber keeps sticking to my hand every time I put it into drive. Just looking at all other options and saw his was removed. Just asking why. No harm intended. He has done a great job with that Fleetwood. More than I can do so how can I hate on him if my shit is bone stock.
> *


Don't worry he always has something to say if you ask questions or give your opinion


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

god dam miami cant go 1 fucking day without someone trying someone. or dissing someone ....wow!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 21 2009, 04:30 PM~13644081
> *god dam miami cant go 1 fucking day without someone trying someone. or dissing someone ....wow!
> *


Tell me about it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 21 2009, 02:01 PM~13643776
> *nice car pictures...but i think we need a couple of more MAMACITAS in those pictures...  ...got any???
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

gettin ready :biggrin: for paint


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 21 2009, 03:30 PM~13644081
> *god dam miami cant go 1 fucking day without someone trying someone. or dissing someone ....wow!
> *


Yup some ****** always have something slick to say. Hope that would change


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 21 2009, 05:14 PM~13644510
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that the lincoln???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 21 2009, 02:16 PM~13644532
> *Yup some ****** always have something slick to say. Hope that would change
> *


lol right but if it did changed then we wouldnt have haters making us stronger! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> *We will all meet up at Watson Island at 3:30pm, hang around for an hour. At 4:30 we will all line together n start heading out east on Macarthur Causeway ,then cruise tru the streets south of beach repin your ride or your car club!!!remember lets try stay together riden slow on the Macarthur Causeway taking all lanes!!!*


  :biggrin: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tAGOKqOyojc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tAGOKqOyojc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/quote]


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*For the Down South Crew lets meet up at the Cutler Ridge Mall Parking Lot At 2:00 PM *


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 21 2009, 05:15 PM~13645297
> *For the Down South Crew lets meet up at the Cutler Ridge Mall Parking Lot At  2:00 PM
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: WE TAKING OVER THE STREETS ON SUNDAY WE DONT SEE EVENTS LIKE THIS IN MIAMI OFTEN SO LETS BRING IT OUT!!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 21 2009, 06:15 PM~13645297
> *For the Down South Crew lets meet up at the Cutler Ridge Mall Parking Lot At  2:00 PM
> 
> 
> *



are we gonna jump on the turnpike or us-1 all the way up???


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13645395
> *are we gonna jump on the turnpike or us-1 all the way up???
> *


US 1 ABOUT A 15MIN DRIVE FROM THE SOUTH TO WASTON ISLAND,BESIDES A LIL FUN IN THE STREETS


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13634069
> *ANY RIDERS COMMING FROM BROWARD, WE WERE THINKING OF MEETING AT
> THE MALL ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER OF 441 AND HOLLYWOOD AROUND
> 1:30.... AND THEN HEADIN OUT EAST TO A1A OR 95...
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tAGOKqOyojc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tAGOKqOyojc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


[/quote]

lol i guess u like that song alot since it happens to be ur myspace song too lol.. anywho :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 21 2009, 06:22 PM~13645395
> *are we gonna jump on the turnpike or us-1 all the way up???
> *


US1 sounds good,


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 21 2009, 03:15 PM~13645297
> *For the Down South Crew lets meet up at the Cutler Ridge Mall Parking Lot At  2:00 PM
> 
> 
> *


i am there :thumbsup:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Only clubs are rollin' or is an event for solo riders too....??


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13645713
> *Only clubs are rollin' or is an event for solo riders too....??
> *


*All are welcome, Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Trailer Queens, And Rider Kings*


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 21 2009, 03:54 PM~13644317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AH PICTURES OF THE YEAR FUR SURE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 21 2009, 03:57 PM~13645825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 21 2009, 06:15 PM~13645297
> *For the Down South Crew lets meet up at the Cutler Ridge Mall Parking Lot At  2:00 PM
> 
> 
> *



yo more and more your flyers keep getting better do ur thing dawg...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 21 2009, 04:57 PM~13645825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 4 door cutty is chopping me up lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 21 2009, 02:14 PM~13644510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice................ :0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 21 2009, 05:48 PM~13646907
> *Nice................ :0
> *


THANKS


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i guess u like that song alot since it happens to be ur myspace song too lol.. anywho :wave:
[/quote]
:yes: :wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 21 2009, 06:42 PM~13646314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: DAMM CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY , MITE BE LOOKING LIKE THIS ON THE STREETS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 21 2009, 05:51 PM~13646945
> *:nicoderm: DAMM CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY , MITE BE LOOKING LIKE THIS ON THE STREETS
> *


yo i think after the ride out everyone should pick a sunday and get together at a park and have a bbq or something to keep it live u know like after the ride out there's a few months to the picnic and like that everyone is hype for the picnic and we keep the movement goin


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 21 2009, 03:57 PM~13645825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....makes me miss my cutty sometimes...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: ripsta85, MISTER ED, Sky'z Da LimiT, Still Hated, ROLLIN Vendetta, GiZmO84, lowridermovement, Born 2 Die, Euro2low, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, 99 LINCOLN, GHOST RIDER, CADALLAC PIMPIN', sickassscion, CHICO305


damn... can the 5 guest please sign in...


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 21 2009, 07:59 PM~13647019
> *yo i think after the ride out everyone should pick a sunday and get together at a park and have a bbq or something to keep it live u know like after the ride out there's a few months to the picnic and like that everyone is hype for the picnic and we keep the movement goin
> *


 WE ARE WORKING ON THAT , COMING SOON


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 21 2009, 06:01 PM~13647044
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: ripsta85, MISTER ED, Sky'z Da LimiT, Still Hated, ROLLIN Vendetta, GiZmO84, lowridermovement, Born 2 Die, Euro2low, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, 99 LINCOLN, GHOST RIDER, CADALLAC PIMPIN', sickassscion, CHICO305
> damn... can the 5 guest please sign in...
> *


Yeah right...you know we got them Layitlow DT's in here..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 21 2009, 06:01 PM~13647049
> * WERE WORKING ON THAT , COMING SOON
> *


thats wat up gotta get this lowrider thing back in dade hard


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

25 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: MISTER ED, DOMREP64, HiLoHyDrOs, lowridermovement, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lalo22, Born 2 Die, ripsta85, Sky'z Da LimiT, sickassscion, ROLLIN Vendetta, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, CADALLAC PIMPIN', GiZmO84, Euro2low, 99 LINCOLN, GHOST RIDER


for real now 8


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 21 2009, 06:03 PM~13647074
> *25 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: MISTER ED, DOMREP64, HiLoHyDrOs, lowridermovement, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lalo22, Born 2 Die, ripsta85, Sky'z Da LimiT, sickassscion, ROLLIN Vendetta, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, CADALLAC PIMPIN', GiZmO84, Euro2low, 99 LINCOLN, GHOST RIDER
> for real now 8
> *


hide the juice there's crackers in here might be using illegal hydros


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 21 2009, 08:03 PM~13647065
> *thats wat up gotta get this lowrider thing back in dade hard
> *


  NOT ONLY THAT,BUT TO THE UP N COMING GENERATIONS LIKE ARE KIDS OR LIL KIDS OUT THERE SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE STREET MAKES THEM ONE DAY LOOK UP TO US N BUILD A LOWRIDER NOT A LIL RICE BURNER


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 21 2009, 06:09 PM~13647134
> * NOT ONLY THAT,BUT  TO THE UP N COMING  GENERATIONS LIKE ARE KIDS OR LIL KIDS OUT THERE SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE STREET MAKES THEM ONE DAY LOOK UP TO US N BUILD A LOWRIDER NOT A LIL RICE BURNER
> *


true that man big ups to that i got a 5 year old brother and he ready got his lowrider bike he loves lowriders with motivation and help it will came back up like back den hopefully


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 21 2009, 01:27 PM~13644053
> *Don't worry he always has something to say if you ask questions or give your opinion
> *


you right imma say something, if something negative is said about a car that nothing can be said about it.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 21 2009, 08:05 PM~13646516
> *yo more and more your flyers keep getting better do ur thing dawg...
> *


Thanks Homie


 




*TTT*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just FYI..

Got the coverage from the Seminole show.. approved by Lowrider Magazine today..

So the bad news is.. I cant post the photos i took until it's printed =/


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 21 2009, 06:54 PM~13647651
> *Just FYI..
> 
> Got the coverage from the Seminole show.. approved by Lowrider Magazine today..
> ...


thats good :thumbsup: will see them eventually


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13647019
> *yo i think after the ride out everyone should pick a sunday and get together at a park and have a bbq or something to keep it live u know like after the ride out there's a few months to the picnic and like that everyone is hype for the picnic and we keep the movement goin
> *


Funny you mention that, I was in Cali. during Easter to enter the Compton Hardbody Contest, but they disqualified me after I stripped down to my pink boxers, during tryouts! at:dunno: 

After which the guys from SOUTH SIDE scooped me up and took me over to their Easter Picnic.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I'll post the rest tomorrow


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 21 2009, 11:44 PM~13649229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: sup dude


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 21 2009, 08:44 PM~13649229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 21 2009, 11:29 PM~13648971
> *Funny you mention that, I was in Cali. during Easter to enter the Compton Hardbody Contest, but they disqualified me after I stripped down to my pink boxers, during tryouts!  at:dunno:
> 
> After which the guys from SOUTH SIDE scooped me up and took me over to their Easter Picnic.....
> ...


Damn that 58 is hard. But i gotta love the 59,60,and 6-4


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING DADE AND BROWARD....


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> Funny you mention that, I was in Cali. during Easter to enter the Compton Hardbody Contest, but they disqualified me after I stripped down to my pink boxers, during tryouts! at:dunno:
> 
> After which the guys from SOUTH SIDE scooped me up and took me over to their Easter Picnic.....
> 
> Dont be mad cause you lost the eating contest though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Even Majestics came through to the picnic, always good to see smiley......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And last but not least at the end of the picnic..........

FAT BOY finally got something to eat! Ahh....what a great easter!


----------



## dub305 (May 7, 2008)

CAN ANY ONE LET ME KNOW WHERE CHIKOS HYDROLICS IS  ? I THINK I HEARD ITS IN OPA-LIKA SOME WHERE , WELL SOME 1 PM ME OR SOMETHING I NEED TO TAKE MY CAR TO HIS SHOP .


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: STRAIGHT PIMPIN, dub305, CALVIN, 06hemiram, *Low_Ski_13, *INKSTINCT003
:wave:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dub305_@Apr 22 2009, 08:26 AM~13652919
> *CAN ANY ONE LET ME KNOW WHERE CHIKOS HYDROLICS IS  ? I THINK I HEARD ITS IN OPA-LIKA SOME WHERE , WELL SOME 1 PM ME OR SOMETHING I NEED TO TAKE MY CAR TO HIS SHOP .
> *












2089 Opa Locka Blvd, Opa-Locka, FL‎ - (305) 688-8981‎


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 21 2009, 03:01 PM~13643776
> *nice car pictures...but i think we need a couple of more MAMACITAS in those pictures...  ...got any???
> *


the show was filled with beautiful women. but i wasnt really trying to get them to model or nothing, but i snaped pics of a few walking around.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ya'll


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS BITCH WAS BADDDDD :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 21 2009, 09:58 PM~13647685
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ni99a that shit is small as hell what does it say lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 22 2009, 09:17 AM~13654256
> *THIS BITCH WAS BADDDDD :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 22 2009, 09:17 AM~13654256
> *THIS BITCH WAS BADDDDD :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


she can get it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 22 2009, 11:49 AM~13653962
> *the show was filled with beautiful women. but i wasnt really trying to get them to model or nothing, but i snaped pics of a few walking around.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  THE SHOW WAS GREAT


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 22 2009, 12:17 PM~13654256
> *THIS BITCH WAS BADDDDD :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE CALL OTHER LADIES BITCHES WAS UR BITCH THERE


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

SHE LOOKED LIKE A TRANNY


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 22 2009, 01:00 PM~13654683
> *SHE LOOKED LIKE A TRANNY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 22 2009, 09:58 AM~13654672
> *ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE CALL OTHER LADIES BITCHES  WAS UR BITCH THERE
> *


YEAH MY BITCH WAS THERE. WITH YOUR MOM :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 22 2009, 12:00 PM~13654683
> *SHE LOOKED LIKE A TRANNY
> 
> 
> ...


Foreal, way too muscular.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

[/quote]
Shes Fine!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 22 2009, 10:08 AM~13654781
> *YEAH MY BITCH WAS THERE. WITH YOUR MOM :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 21 2009, 08:29 PM~13648971
> *Funny you mention that, I was in Cali. during Easter to enter the Compton Hardbody Contest, but they disqualified me after I stripped down to my pink boxers, during tryouts!  at:dunno:
> 
> After which the guys from SOUTH SIDE scooped me up and took me over to their Easter Picnic.....
> ...


DAMN IT LARGE :biggrin: DATS WHAT YOU CALL"OLD SKOOL CHEVY HEAVEN" :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody know were i can get a roll pan for my wagon beside street trends


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13656241
> *anybody know were i can get a roll pan for my wagon beside street trends
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CAPRICE-WAG...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 22 2009, 08:49 AM~13653962
> *the show was filled with beautiful women. but i wasnt really trying to get them to model or nothing, but i snaped pics of a few walking around.
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz what i'm talkin' about !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 22 2009, 02:41 PM~13656339
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CAPRICE-WAG...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


thanks man


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 22 2009, 09:17 AM~13654256
> *THIS BITCH WAS BADDDDD :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT NICE AND THICK :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Looking for some clean 13,or 14's..money in hand let me know.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]







[/url]






























preview to this weekend......................... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Looking for some clean 13,or 14's..money in hand let me know.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 22 2009, 02:04 PM~13656563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:eeks:
I LOVE ME SOME OF THAT!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, SOUND OF REVENGE, majikmike0118, lylorly,* REY DEL BARRIO*, chevyboy01, MAAANDO
que bola!!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 22 2009, 03:34 PM~13656874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  HMMMM!!!! SUNDAY NEEDS TO HURRY UP ITS M.I.A TRUN ON SUNDAY  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Apr 22 2009, 04:13 PM~13657337
> *:eeks:
> I LOVE ME SOME OF THAT!
> *



I swear.. you guys have some weird taste in women..lol


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, luxridez, hnicustoms, *ROLLIN Vendetta*, lowridermovement, caprice76, lylorly 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going to try to put out the package tonight.. for the car show to LRM..

Might need some help with names and years of cars.. for you guys that know everything =D

Got about 50 photos im putting together.. 

i'll ask in here when i get to my first question


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this shiit is dead!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, SoMiami, *Mazda350*, Gold Rush Regal, 93 skeetwood, 93brougham


:wave: sup big homie!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

ROLLIN Vendetta,
que bola


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 21 2009, 05:15 PM~13645297
> *For the Down South Crew lets meet up at the Cutler Ridge Mall Parking Lot At  2:00 PM
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13634069
> *ANY RIDERS COMMING FROM BROWARD, WE WERE THINKING OF MEETING AT
> THE MALL ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER OF 441 AND HOLLYWOOD AROUND
> 1:30.... AND THEN HEADIN OUT EAST TO A1A OR 95...
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody goin to the hangout


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 22 2009, 01:08 PM~13654781
> *YEAH MY BITCH WAS THERE. WITH YOUR MOM :biggrin:
> *


OK I KNOW UR A GROWN MAN TRY BETTER THAN A MOMMA JOKE U FRUIT FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 22 2009, 05:45 AM~13652752
> *And last but not least at the end of the picnic..........
> 
> FAT BOY finally got something to eat! Ahh....what a great easter!
> ...


Damn *****....... :angry: you dont share no more....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: looks like it was a hell of a time....


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 22 2009, 01:24 PM~13654970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OH I SEE YOU HAVE FAT CHEERLEADERS WITH A TURKEY NECK


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 21 2009, 11:42 PM~13650872
> *Damn that 58 is hard. But i gotta love the 59,60,and 6-4
> *


half the cars werent even there either


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 20 2009, 07:56 PM~13636434
> *Yes sir..
> 
> The check i recieved has the invoice number of Javier's Impala "Gold Digger"
> *



hey bro does this car look familiar It used to be "Killer Korona"


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:04 PM~13656563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


de pinga de donde salio el fantasma este wat up cuz u been lost homey


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIMPtn5MHno


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 22 2009, 08:11 PM~13659783
> *de pinga de donde salio el fantasma este wat up cuz u been lost homey
> *


thats the kinda power that female has..... :worship:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 22 2009, 07:38 PM~13659499
> *Damn *****....... :angry: you dont share no more....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: looks like it was a hell of a time....
> *


Looks like he finished that!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: DRòN

THANKS 4 THE INFO


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP MR. PURP :biggrin:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Apr 22 2009, 05:58 PM~13659673
> *
> hey bro does this car look familiar It used to be "Killer Korona"
> 
> *


Tell em what time it is Mario....AKA " killer Korona " 
Your boy HUES in Miami....." Blue Magic " American Gangsta in this shit!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Rampage.....7 months... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 22 2009, 03:50 PM~13658369
> *ROLLIN Vendetta,
> que bola
> *


sup ***** i seen u at the hard rock


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Apr 22 2009, 05:39 PM~13659505
> *OH I SEE YOU HAVE FAT CHEERLEADERS  WITH A TURKEY NECK
> *


hey lil mama i see u aint get a sence of humor yet...*LOL*


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

finished this today for customer here in miami


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami fl viejitos in your hood?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 22 2009, 09:30 PM~13660705
> *sup ***** i seen u at the hard rock
> *


I DIDNT EVEN SEE U ALOT PEOPLE SAID THEY WERE OUT THERE THAT I NEVER SAW I WAS MORE WORRIED ABOUT THE SUN IT WAS HOT AS FUCK OUT THERE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

She was bad! I dropped my hot dog when she walked by  

DAMM! It was a good hot dog too! :angry:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 22 2009, 04:33 PM~13656857
> *Looking for some clean 13,or 14's..money in hand let me know.....
> *


(SMACK) Put that bottle down, and give me a calll 

I might have what you need!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 22 2009, 08:38 PM~13659499
> *Damn *****....... :angry: you dont share no more....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: looks like it was a hell of a time....
> *



SHARE! I had to wrestle that pit to get that paleta!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm gonna need a ride to the cruise, i'll be hitch hiking by the toll booth down south so if you see a dark man in a pink shirt, help a brother out and throw me a cheeseburger or something, PLEASE!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Next up......









































Just signed the deal on expanding the shop too....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:04 PM~13656563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL SHE'S A NICE GIRL HER NAME IS ALEXIS.. SHE'S REBECCA FROM STRAIGHT PIMPINS FRIEND..


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 23 2009, 03:09 AM~13663931
> *LOL SHE'S A NICE GIRL HER NAME IS ALEXIS.. SHE'S REBECCA FROM STRAIGHT PIMPINS FRIEND..
> *


Damn...can I get the hook up? :biggrin: For realla doe, shorty is off the chain with them thick ass thighs!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 23 2009, 07:21 AM~13663503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 23 2009, 02:21 AM~13663503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: DAMM I MISS THE M.I.A .


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 22 2009, 11:21 PM~13663503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE HAD TO BE BAD FOR YOU TO DROP UR HOT DIGGIDY DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

morning miami


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 23 2009, 02:34 AM~13663592
> *I'm gonna need a ride to the cruise, i'll be hitch hiking by the toll booth down south so if you see a dark man in a pink shirt, help a brother out and throw me a cheeseburger or something, PLEASE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 22 2009, 11:23 PM~13661386
> *finished this today for customer here in miami
> 
> 
> ...



nice looking good


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 23 2009, 02:34 AM~13663592
> *I'm gonna need a ride to the cruise, i'll be hitch hiking by the toll booth down south so if you see a dark man in a pink shirt, help a brother out and throw me a cheeseburger or something, PLEASE!
> *



lol u want a ride to the cruise or a cheeseburger make up ur mind fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nicoderm: :wave: viejitos miami


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 23 2009, 12:58 AM~13663718
> *Next up......
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up when you can 786-380-6468 hector let me no when 
you at the shop dale homie


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MIAMI SWANGIN</span></span>

 

*<span style=\'color:green\'>SEE YALL OUT THERE*


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13634069
> *ANY RIDERS COMMING FROM BROWARD, WE WERE THINKING OF MEETING AT
> THE MALL ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER OF 441 AND HOLLYWOOD AROUND
> 1:30.... AND THEN HEADIN OUT EAST TO A1A OR 95...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT 2 WING DAYTON OR CHINA KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE??


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm gonna need help with photo captions tonight.. from the Seminole show.. I'll probably be in touch with Oscar.. but hopefully some of you guys can help..

Minor things.. like Owners names and years of cars..

=D


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 23 2009, 08:10 AM~13664877
> *nice looking good
> *


thanks bro anyone who need engravning in miami hit me up


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 08:31 AM~13665478
> *I'm gonna need help with photo captions tonight.. from the Seminole show.. I'll probably be in touch with Oscar.. but hopefully some of you guys can help..
> 
> Minor things.. like Owners names and years of cars..
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
THAT wat im talkin bout


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 22 2009, 10:23 PM~13661386
> *finished this today for customer here in miami
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless of what car they go on their gonna look great, but if their going on the regal Im thinking of, then their gonna look even better and set those rims off.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Chulow, *illmatic1125*, DRòN, 83delta88, tunasub_on_u, ripsta85
:nicoderm:


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

chulow......wat dey do......


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Apr 23 2009, 02:06 PM~13666892
> *chulow......wat dey do......
> *


Sunday *LETS GET IT *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 23 2009, 11:54 AM~13666769
> *Regardless of what car they go on their gonna look great, but if their going on the regal Im thinking of, then their gonna look even better and set those rims off.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2009, 10:56 AM~13666785
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Chulow, illmatic1125, DRòN, 83delta88, tunasub_on_u, ripsta85
> :nicoderm:
> *



:wave: :wave: 

DEE what they do ...........


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2009, 02:48 PM~13667238
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> DEE what they do ...........
> *


Chilln at the job-o!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Chulow, *GoodTimesFL, lalo22, REST IN PEACE c.c, lowridermovement, ELEGANCECC96, man of steel 305*

:wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2009, 01:59 PM~13667336
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Chulow, GoodTimesFL, lalo22, REST IN PEACE c.c, lowridermovement, ELEGANCECC96, man of steel 305
> 
> ...


 :wave: WEATHER IS LOOKIN GOOD FOR SUNDAY!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 23 2009, 03:03 PM~13667370
> *:wave: WEATHER IS LOOKIN GOOD FOR SUNDAY!!!  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok came to my first question..

The gold Civic from Elegance..

Need the owners first name and the year


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Next question..

Need info on that chopped (Think its a Monte) red car


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Next question.. I think his name is Tommy.. from 25th street..

The Regal.. what year?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 03:21 PM~13667553
> *Next question.. I think his name is Tommy.. from 25th street..
> 
> The Regal.. what year?
> *


86


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you sir


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

no prob


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Instinct Tattoo..

Need the first name and year of his Monte


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

dre 78 0r 79


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2009, 11:59 AM~13667336
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Chulow, GoodTimesFL, lalo22, REST IN PEACE c.c, lowridermovement, ELEGANCECC96, man of steel 305
> 
> ...


 :wave: cant wait for sunday


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The green Ranger owned by Juan Gonzalez of UCE.. anyone know the year?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

95


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

the white donk on wires next to it.. 

owner and year?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

think its from UCE.. but no plaque


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

alvero torres 75 caprice classic


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

damn didnt know that was Alvaro's..

Who owns the burgandy Fleet now?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

not sure some girl was driving it


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The lime green Honda from Rollin.. dont remember his name


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I know this guy is in here too..

The long bed Yellow/Green pickup from Rollin..

Need the year and owners first name


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

ahh look what photo i am at..

lol..

Jeff.. what year Caddy is that?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

dunno them sorry


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

91


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok the Honda Civic (the one i really like) Gold with gold wire.. vertical doors.. and a sliding rag..

I think its owned by a new owner..

I had some girl close the back door for me..

Need an owner name and year


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 12:54 PM~13667898
> *I know this guy is in here too..
> 
> The long bed Yellow/Green pickup from Rollin..
> ...


pug's 89 gmc


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 12:52 PM~13667879
> *The lime green Honda from Rollin.. dont remember his name
> *


its a new owner , but ill get u that info


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 04:04 PM~13668010
> *Ok the Honda Civic (the one i really like) Gold with gold wire.. vertical doors.. and a sliding rag..
> 
> I think its owned by a new owner..
> ...


yea i seen that car for sale i dunno who owns it now


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

ok.. need the white Regal.. guessing hes from Majestics.. lined up with Jose and Luis


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 01:04 PM~13668010
> *Ok the Honda Civic (the one i really like) Gold with gold wire.. vertical doors.. and a sliding rag..
> 
> I think its owned by a new owner..
> ...


if its the ex-rollin thats a 2000 civic some dude from ft myers bought it and is in showlows cc.dnt kno the dudes name. sorry


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. i can use that..

Anyone get any info on the orange fleetwood across from 25th Street?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

the red three-wheeling Monte.. all flaked out..

owner?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 01:17 PM~13668151
> *the red three-wheeling Monte.. all flaked out..
> 
> owner?
> *


owner is mario car is a 86 knockin hard cc


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yellow Regal from Classic Angles.. got a year and owner?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

anyone got info on that crazy silver motorcycle?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 23 2009, 09:17 AM~13665336
> *ANYBODY GOT 2 WING DAYTON OR CHINA KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE??
> *


I have 2 wing Colombian K/O. :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 23 2009, 09:17 AM~13665336
> *ANYBODY GOT 2 WING DAYTON OR CHINA KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE??
> *


got these for sale


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok... These are my last questions..
I am waiting on these and i can send the coverage in.. 
so the quicker the answers the better..

01. Gold Honda from Elegance.. Need owner name
02. Chopped red Monte Carlo.. wire wheels.. Need owner name
03. Burgandy Fleetwood from UCE.. need owner name
04. Lime green Honda from Rollin.. Need owner name
05. White Regal from Majestics.. need owner name
06. Orange Fleetwood across from 25th Street.. need owner
07. Yellow Regal from Classic Angels.. Need owner name
08. Silver skelten looking motorcycle.. need any info


Thats it.. any help will be appreciated


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13668509
> *Ok... These are my last questions..
> I am waiting on these and i can send the coverage in..
> so the quicker the answers the better..
> ...


im almost sure darsey still owns that car the civic on gold and w/w


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13668509
> *Ok... These are my last questions..
> I am waiting on these and i can send the coverage in..
> so the quicker the answers the better..
> ...


...............................................................................................

01. Gold Honda from Elegance.. Darsey
04. Lime green Honda from Rollin.. eddy i think
05. White Regal from Majestics.. Lazaro
07. Yellow Regal from Classic Angels.. roly


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow you guys are good..

So down to my last 4 questions..

The chopped Monte..
The skelton motorcycle
the orange Fleetwood 
burgandy Fleetwood UCE..

appreciate you guys =D


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Green Accorduse to be eddie it is now owned by Arjenis Frometa, still in Rollin


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just changed it.. thank you


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13667676
> *Instinct Tattoo..
> 
> Need the first name and year of his Monte
> *


ANDRE 79 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.


Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 4 minutes.


Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 3 minutes.


Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 2 minutes.


Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 1 minutes.

:uh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, AFRO JIMMY

:wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 12:16 PM~13667495
> *Ok came to my first question..
> 
> The gold Civic from Elegance..
> ...


 it's a 98 civic and the yellow classic angels regal 
Is owned by lil roly..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

The owners name to the elegance civic is Darcy,thanks


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 12:41 PM~13667772
> *The green Ranger owned by Juan Gonzalez of UCE.. anyone know the year?
> *


 The green Ranger from UCE is a 89.
The burgendy fleet belongs to Jessica Lastra
100% sure...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 23 2009, 06:02 PM~13669646
> *The green Ranger from UCE is a 89.
> The burgendy fleet belongs to Jessica Lastra
> 100% sure...
> *



Gotcha thank you


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Apr 23 2009, 02:17 PM~13667507
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc
> *


OLD SCHOOL SONG!! MAKES U WANA RIDE


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 31 2009, 03:27 AM~13441393
> *these were from the 305 picnic in 2002/2003? the pictures aint all that cause it was a dark humid day and i never noticed the SMUDGE on the lens!
> 
> 
> ...


DOES ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS ON THAT S10. :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

6 Members: SOUND OF REVENGE, sickassscion, *ALTIMAS FINEST,* HEAVErollerz90, Gold Rush Regal, all-eyez-onme
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: dam jimmy you lost homie...meeting tonight fool....longgggg time no see.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 22 2009, 08:23 PM~13661386
> *finished this today for customer here in miami
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 22 2009, 11:34 PM~13663592
> *I'm gonna need a ride to the cruise, i'll be hitch hiking by the toll booth down south so if you see a dark man in a pink shirt, help a brother out and throw me a cheeseburger or something, PLEASE!
> *


DID SOMEONE SAY CHEESEBURGER :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 23 2009, 06:03 PM~13670888
> *DID SOMEONE SAY CHEESEBURGER :biggrin:
> *


Well...if your offering.............. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 12:52 PM~13667879
> *The lime green Honda from Rollin.. dont remember his name
> *


2000 civic it used to be mine,, i trade it him...the new owner his name is frank, dont remember his last name.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

some piks from this past weekend at orlando


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Apr 22 2009, 11:34 PM~13663592
> *I'm gonna need a ride to the cruise, i'll be hitch hiking by the toll booth down south so if you see a dark man in a pink shirt, help a brother out and throw me a cheeseburger or something, PLEASE!
> *










something like theses right here


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 23 2009, 06:25 PM~13671105
> *some piks from this past weekend at orlando
> 
> 
> ...


was this in old town they always have car shows there i always stay at the days in across the street


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, Still Hated, Born 2 Die, STR8CLOWNIN LS, viejitos miami, *MISTER ED*
dam ***** u forget about ppl?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 23 2009, 09:35 PM~13671205
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, Still Hated, Born 2 Die, STR8CLOWNIN LS, viejitos miami, MISTER ED
> dam ***** u forget about ppl?
> *



no nigro... que bola


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Watup miami


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Island Stylin', uce84, chevyboy01, yellownig, Miami305Rida, *lylorly*
:wave:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 23 2009, 06:30 PM~13671158
> *was this in old town they always have car shows there i always stay at the days in across the street
> *


yea thats old town.its friday and sat. everytime i go theres always cars there so i guess its a every weekend thing.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 23 2009, 08:25 PM~13671105
> *some piks from this past weekend at orlando
> 
> 
> ...



Tell both them boys.. not to show them off too much =x

They know why


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 23 2009, 08:28 PM~13671143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow maybe its just me.. almost looks like baby vomit =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Apr 23 2009, 08:23 PM~13671086
> *2000 civic it used to be mine,, i trade it him...the new owner his name is frank, dont remember his last name.
> 
> 
> ...



Already wrote something for that.. The guys name didnt make it in.. But that Honda is serious..

I really like that thing.. always have.. and im not much of an import guy (even though i own a custom import)


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2009, 05:50 PM~13669000
> *  TTT
> *


wut it do ***** finnaly finished the impala lol :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4 SALE 89' FORD RANGER...(TA CASTIGA)(UCE C.C.) MIAMI CHAPTER... $10,000.00
NO TRADES/ NO LOW BALLERS... OVER $90,000.00 INVESTED IN IT 
POST MORE INFO LATER!!!!!! 7864470197


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

HERE'S EVERYTHING YOU WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THE RANGER... ANY ?'S PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Phil, that chopped monte was bought from kar krazy... dont know who bought it yhough


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 24 2009, 12:51 AM~13674017
> *Phil, that chopped monte was bought from kar krazy... dont know who bought it yhough
> *



I did a generic photo caption.. appreciate it though.. =D


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13671105
> *some piks from this past weekend at orlando
> 
> 
> ...


DID ANY OF THE FELLAS TALK TOO U?
IF SO, COO!
IF NOT NXT. TIME APPROACH US, SO WE CAN SHOW U SOME LOVE HOMIE....
WE TRY TO OFFER OUR HOSPITALTY AS MUCH AS WE CAN!


----------



## dub305 (May 7, 2008)

Good Morning Miiaaammmmiii i see da sun shinein and da clear blue sky ready to set da shine off my spokes : )


----------



## dub305 (May 7, 2008)

1 time for dem hialeah boizz !!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 23 2009, 06:52 PM~13671350
> *no nigro... que bola
> *


u were at the hard rock and u aint swing thru... imma throw tomatoes at u LOL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 24 2009, 08:06 AM~13675213
> *u were at the hard rock and u aint swing thru... imma throw tomatoes at u LOL
> *



too many peeps there i went by the rollin section...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, machine

oh shit machine..... :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

DOMINGO SEAT COVERS HAS FUCKED ME OVER. JUST IN CASE ANYBODY WAS THINKIN ABOUT USING THEM, DONT.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

they didn't fuc up the monte


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 24 2009, 08:01 AM~13676113
> *they didn't fuc up the monte
> *


nah man they jus a bunch of dumb ****** runnin around cant even get nuthin done. I've had my upper door panels there now for going on a month now and all they do is bullshit me and give me the run around. first it's oh i need to go pick up material, then it's nah domingo aint here he'll be back on monday. lol only in south florida bra hella ****** dont know how to do business. Now my shit aint gon be right for the rideout :angry:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 24 2009, 10:06 AM~13676155
> *nah man they jus a bunch of dumb ****** runnin around cant even get nuthin done. I've had my upper door panels there now for going on a month now and all they do is bullshit me and give me the run around. first it's oh i need to go pick up material, then it's nah domingo aint here he'll be back on monday. lol only in south florida bra hella ****** dont know how to do business. Now my shit aint gon be right for the rideout :angry:
> *


You get what you pay for. Nunez the best when it comes to interior and a good business man. That's who's doing my interior


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 24 2009, 08:10 AM~13676203
> *You get what you pay for. Nunez the best when it comes to interior and a good business man. That's who's doing my interior
> *


pm sent


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 24 2009, 08:10 AM~13676203
> *You get what you pay for. Nunez the best when it comes to interior and a good business man. That's who's doing my interior
> *


hey man wheres is that at or number to contact him??? thinking of gettin my interior done soon


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 24 2009, 08:06 AM~13676155
> *nah man they jus a bunch of dumb ****** runnin around cant even get nuthin done. I've had my upper door panels there now for going on a month now and all they do is bullshit me and give me the run around. first it's oh i need to go pick up material, then it's nah domingo aint here he'll be back on monday. lol only in south florida bra hella ****** dont know how to do business. Now my shit aint gon be right for the rideout :angry:
> *



Take it ti CNA customs..(hialeah) ...they might get it ready 4 you in time.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 24 2009, 08:25 AM~13676343
> *Take it ti CNA customs..(hialeah) ...they might get it ready 4 you in time.
> *


yo i need a number cuz if u think it can get done on time imma go to domingo and tell him to give me my shit back. appreciate it.


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ PM'd


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WUZ GOOD *M I A*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13676954
> *WUZ GOOD M I A
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 24 2009, 12:28 PM~13676954
> *WUZ GOOD M I A
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13676954
> *WUZ GOOD M I A
> 
> 
> ...


NOW DAT IS A ASS DONT WONT QUIT :0  :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 24 2009, 09:49 AM~13677126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT DAT RIGHT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13676954
> *WUZ GOOD M I A
> 
> 
> ...


ICE T IS 1 LUCKY ASS MUTHAFUKKA :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

YES HE IS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 24 2009, 09:55 AM~13676062
> *DOMINGO SEAT COVERS HAS FUCKED ME OVER. JUST IN CASE ANYBODY WAS THINKIN ABOUT USING THEM, DONT.
> *


take it to Elegance Custom


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ANY BODY RIDING TO TOWERS TONITE???????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 24 2009, 10:39 AM~13677668
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWW LOOK AT MY CARRITO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Best interior shop in Miami in my opnion Nunez his number is 305-556-2210 and his address is 9551 nw 79 ave building 12 right next to walmart in hialeah


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 24 2009, 10:39 AM~13677668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!! brings alot memories from back in the days 90s wen there alot hondas n front wheel cars on 13z they would put a pair of 15s speekers in the trunk n call it a day use to see them pass by wen i was a jit comin out shool,dont see much of that now,very unique


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Nunez Brothers interior shop did mine. Jorge is the man to go.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 24 2009, 11:11 AM~13678004
> * nice!! brings alot memories from back in the days 90s wen there alot hondas n front wheel cars on 13z they would put a pair of 15s speekers in the trunk n call it a day use to see them pass by wen i was a jit comin out shool,dont see much of that now,very unique
> *



THANK U!! THATS WHAT IM THINKIN!! EVERYONE IS LIKE OMG PUT 18 OR 20z BUT I DONT WANT TO.. IM A LOW LOW GIRL I WANT 13z ND JUICE LOL.. I DONT WANNA BE LIKE THE MOJORITY OF PPL THAT HAVE BIG RIMZ.. ND U BARELY SEE FEMALEZ DRIVING ON 13Z ANYWAYS


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 24 2009, 11:24 AM~13678113
> *THANK U!! THATS WHAT IM THINKIN!! EVERYONE IS LIKE OMG PUT 18 OR 20z BUT I DONT WANT TO.. IM A LOW LOW GIRL I WANT 13z ND JUICE LOL.. I DONT WANNA BE LIKE THE MOJORITY OF PPL THAT HAVE BIG RIMZ.. ND U BARELY SEE FEMALEZ DRIVING ON 13Z ANYWAYS
> *


fuk it keep doin your thang they aint used to that down here in cali u see alot females lowriden ,we need more people like you bein diff,not the same thang like big rims or who has the bigger rims,some of these girls down here dont know what they missing out in a lowrider ,i think you get more attetion in a low low then a big rim belive that


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 23 2009, 01:18 AM~13663959
> *Damn...can I get the hook up? :biggrin: For realla doe, shorty is off the chain with them thick ass thighs!
> *



LOL I JUST MET HER THAT DAY SO I CANT REALLY PUT IN A WORD FOR U.. UNLESS I TALK TO MY OTHER FRIEND WHOS HER ACTUAL FRIEND LOL..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 24 2009, 11:32 AM~13678182
> *fuk it keep doin your thang they aint used to that down here in cali u see alot females lowriden ,we need more people like you bein diff,not the same thang like big rims or who has the bigger rims,some of these girls down here dont know what they missing out in a lowrider ,i think you get more attetion in a low low then a big rim belive that
> *


YEA I DO.. FROM WHAT HEAR GUYS LIKE TO SEE GIRLS LOOKIN ALL PREPPY (WHICH IM NOT LOL) WITH THEIR HEAIR ND MAKE UP DONE WITH SOME NICE HATER BLOCKERS DRIVING NICE HOOKED UP CARS.. THE OTHER DAY I DROVE MY BOYS 78 MONTE THAT HAS MY OLD 2'S ON IT ND WUT THE GUYS WERE GOIN INSANE LOL.. IT WAS PRETTY COOL.. I WANNA TAKE IT OUT ON SUNDAY TO THE RIDEOUT BUT IDK FOR SURE..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 24 2009, 02:24 PM~13678113
> *THANK U!! THATS WHAT IM THINKIN!! EVERYONE IS LIKE OMG PUT 18 OR 20z BUT I DONT WANT TO.. IM A LOW LOW GIRL I WANT 13z ND JUICE LOL.. I DONT WANNA BE LIKE THE MOJORITY OF PPL THAT HAVE BIG RIMZ.. ND U BARELY SEE FEMALEZ DRIVING ON 13Z ANYWAYS
> *


 Thats whats up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 24 2009, 11:47 AM~13678334
> *Thats whats up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I THOUGHT ALOT OF PPL WOULD HATE JUST CUZ IT LOOKS A LIL SPORTY BUT W.E I LIKE THAT WHOLE EURO/LOWRIDER LOOK.. ND I AINT HOOKIN MY CAR UP FOR NOBODY BUT MYSELF ND IF I GOT HATERZ THEN FUCK IT LET THEM KEEP HATIN CUZ THEYRE JUST MOTIVATIN!!!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 24 2009, 11:04 AM~13677935
> *AWW LOOK AT MY CARRITO LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 24 2009, 11:24 AM~13678113
> *THANK U!! THATS WHAT IM THINKIN!! EVERYONE IS LIKE OMG PUT 18 OR 20z BUT I DONT WANT TO.. IM A LOW LOW GIRL I WANT 13z ND JUICE LOL.. I DONT WANNA BE LIKE THE MOJORITY OF PPL THAT HAVE BIG RIMZ.. ND U BARELY SEE FEMALEZ DRIVING ON 13Z ANYWAYS
> *




















this is my freind pattys s-10 she is a girl to and she loves low lows this is her s-10 that she has been working on it has 4 pumps it was down for a lil while but comming back out soon to the streets :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 24 2009, 12:54 PM~13679127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: ITS NICE TO KNOW THAT THEYRE MORE FEMALEZ OUT THERE THAT LIKE LOW LOWS..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13679127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do I hear RIDEOUT?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 24 2009, 12:56 PM~13679143
> *:thumbsup:  ITS NICE TO KNOW THAT THEYRE MORE FEMALEZ OUT THERE THAT LIKE LOW LOWS..
> *


  i told u aint he only one  keep riden 13z all day!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 24 2009, 12:59 PM~13679167
> *do I hear RIDEOUT?
> *


not on this one she wont be here for this weekend but i know once she has the truck back she be ryding all over :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 24 2009, 04:03 PM~13679220
> *not on this one she wont be here for this weekend but i know once she has the truck back she be ryding all over  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 24 2009, 12:59 PM~13679167
> *do I hear RIDEOUT?
> *


 :0 oh shit at what time it starts, no wonder its been kinda dead today maybe everybody gettin ready lol


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 24 2009, 04:04 PM~13679232
> *:0 oh shit at what time it starts, no wonder its been kinda dead today maybe everybody gettin ready lol
> *


3:30 watson island.....

HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

IM EXCITED ABOUT THE RIDE OUT THIS WHETHER I TAKE THE LIL TURTLE OR NOT LOL.. ITS GONNA LOOK SO HARD OUT THERE AT THE BEACH.. CANT WAIT


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 24 2009, 12:56 PM~13679143
> *:thumbsup:  ITS NICE TO KNOW THAT THEYRE MORE FEMALEZ OUT THERE THAT LIKE LOW LOWS..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yep


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 24 2009, 01:23 PM~13679425
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: yep
> *



IT ALSO NICE TO KNOW THAT IM GETTIN GOOD FEEDBACK ON MY CAR.. I ONLY KNOW AS OF NOW MAYBE 1 OR 2 PPL THAT ARE HATIN ON MY CAR.. BUT IDC ITS ALLLLL GOOD.. I LIKE IT ND I THINK IT LOOKS CUTE ND I GOT ALOT MORE TO DO TO HER IT JUST TAKES TIME..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 24 2009, 11:39 AM~13678263
> *YEA I DO.. FROM WHAT HEAR GUYS LIKE TO SEE GIRLS LOOKIN ALL PREPPY (WHICH IM NOT LOL) WITH THEIR HEAIR ND MAKE UP DONE WITH SOME NICE HATER BLOCKERS DRIVING NICE HOOKED UP CARS.. THE OTHER DAY I DROVE MY BOYS 78 MONTE THAT HAS MY OLD 2'S ON IT ND WUT THE GUYS WERE GOIN INSANE LOL.. IT WAS PRETTY COOL.. I WANNA TAKE IT OUT ON SUNDAY TO THE RIDEOUT BUT IDK FOR SURE..
> *


MY WIFE LOVES DRIVING HERS. ITS MY DAILY. BUT ITS HER LOWLOW. HER AND THE BABY :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 24 2009, 02:01 PM~13679727
> *MY WIFE LOVES DRIVING HERS. ITS MY DAILY. BUT ITS HER LOWLOW. HER AND THE BABY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I WASNT AWARE OF HOW MANY FEMALEZ THERE REALLY ARE WITH LOW LOWS.. BUT THEY BE ON DLOR SOMETHING CUZ I DONT SEE THEM.. LOL :dunno:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just had my pickup cancel.. I need someone with a vert or pickup.. so i can cover this shit for LRM.. =/


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 24 2009, 02:01 PM~13679727
> *MY WIFE LOVES DRIVING HERS. ITS MY DAILY. BUT ITS HER LOWLOW. HER AND THE BABY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 24 2009, 02:16 PM~13679861
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *


  , YOUR HOMEGIRLS TRUCK LOOKING NICE. ANY PICS OF IT 3 WHEELING?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 24 2009, 02:10 PM~13679797
> *Just had my pickup cancel.. I need someone with a vert or pickup.. so i can cover this shit for LRM.. =/
> *


u gona cover the cruise for LRM ??? :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

I spied a vert , candy red , 60's impala on a trailer today.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 24 2009, 10:39 AM~13677668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint nuttin' sexier than a gurl in a lowrider or bike..  
Tight work


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 24 2009, 04:41 PM~13680101
> *u gona cover the cruise for LRM ??? :0
> *



as long as i find someone with a ride to shoot out of..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 24 2009, 02:57 PM~13680271
> *as long as i find someone with a ride to shoot out of..
> *


MY BOY WOULDNT MIND. HE HAS A TRUCK. P/U.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 24 2009, 02:55 PM~13680248
> *aint nuttin' sexier than a gurl in a lowrider or  bike..
> Tight work
> *



lol thanx


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 24 2009, 10:39 AM~13677668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Apr 24 2009, 03:24 PM~13680515
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 24 2009, 05:11 PM~13680413
> *MY BOY WOULDNT MIND. HE HAS A TRUCK. P/U.
> *



Find me at Watson..

Hopefully i can get good enough coverage at the Island.. that the cruising would just be gravy.. But i know people and their Cuban time.. people will be showing up at 7pm saying.. "hey when do we cruise"


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 24 2009, 06:30 PM~13680561
> *Find me at Watson..
> 
> Hopefully i can get good enough coverage at the Island.. that the cruising would just be gravy.. But i know people and their Cuban time.. people will be showing up at 7pm saying.. "hey when do we cruise"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

1964 impala super sport interior parts for sale message me if interested


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 24 2009, 04:54 PM~13680237
> *I spied a vert , candy red , 60's impala on a trailer today.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Did it look like this???


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 24 2009, 02:04 PM~13677935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 24 2009, 10:10 AM~13676203
> *You get what you pay for. Nunez the best when it comes to interior and a good business man. That's who's doing my interior
> *


x2

hes ONE of the best. id stick with nunez or elegance.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 24 2009, 07:25 PM~13681361
> *Did it look like this???
> 
> 
> ...


  beautiful!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 24 2009, 06:02 PM~13681631
> * beautiful!
> *


X2 THAT BITCH SWEET


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13681361
> *Did it look like this???
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 24 2009, 10:55 AM~13676062
> *DOMINGO SEAT COVERS HAS FUCKED ME OVER. JUST IN CASE ANYBODY WAS THINKIN ABOUT USING THEM, DONT.
> *


i starting dealin with Domingos in the late 90's and back then he did excellent work for a good price....BUT the last time i used him(bout 2yrs ago) his prices went thru the roof and he ended up forgetting to do one of my front seats. took my lac to lowrider missing the seat...had to get it sunday morning b-4 the show and install it b4 the show startd...but the car was already judged.... :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 24 2009, 07:25 PM~13681361
> *Did it look like this???
> 
> 
> ...


so whats the story? :cheesy: mo striped it right?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13682079
> *so whats the story?  :cheesy:  mo striped it right?
> *


Yeah, David sprayed it, and Mo striped it..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 24 2009, 07:04 PM~13682069
> *i starting dealin with Domingos in the late 90's and back then he did excellent work for a good price....BUT the last time i used him(bout 2yrs ago) his prices went thru the roof and he ended up forgetting to do one of my front seats. took my lac to lowrider missing the seat...had to get it sunday morning b-4 the show and install it b4 the show startd...but the car was already judged.... :angry:
> *


fuck them ******.. :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Domingo took about 7 months on my sisters mirage the last time the interior was done. He had left to what ever random country it is that he's from and didn't even care about finishing the car. Until my sister showed up 7 months after the car was there and threatened to call the cops, they finished the car within a couple hours. And even then, they didn't do what they were supposed to do.





He used to be great. Many years ago, he did my regal guts from one night to the next morning just in time for the show. And it was only about $550.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 24 2009, 07:26 PM~13682272
> *Domingo took about 7 months on my sisters mirage the last time the interior was done. He had left to what ever random country it is that he's from and didn't even care about finishing the car. Until my sister showed up 7 months after the car was there and threatened to call the cops, they finished the car within a couple hours. And even then, they didn't do what they were supposed to do.
> He used to be great. Many years ago, he did my regal guts from one night to the next morning just in time for the show. And it was only about $550.
> *


oh he was the one that put the pumpkins and shit? i remember that interior from like 01 or 02 lol but yeah man I aint the one to call the crackers but shit i was thinkin bout that shit today lol


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 24 2009, 02:17 PM~13679882
> * , YOUR HOMEGIRLS TRUCK LOOKING NICE. ANY PICS OF IT 3 WHEELING?
> *


dont have any now but i will soon :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

i need to knw if broward people r going to meet up at the mall for the ride out please let me knw


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 24 2009, 08:05 PM~13682569
> *dont have any now but i will soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 21 2009, 11:42 AM~13642954
> *HOW MUCH FOOL</span>*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 24 2009, 05:25 PM~13681361
> *Did it look like this???
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass car nice job on the paint and the stripping


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13682120
> *fuck them ******.. :angry:
> *


elegance interior is da best hands down


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

is it SUNDAY yet...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 24 2009, 12:54 PM~13679127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope it does... wait aint that the truck sitting at red's rite now?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 25 2009, 08:31 AM~13684910
> *is it SUNDAY yet...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Apr 24 2009, 10:53 PM~13682955
> *i need to knw if broward people r going to meet up at the mall for the ride out please let me knw
> *



If we get a big enough crowed to meet at the mall ill be out there with my magnukm and my neighbor with his donk. leme know if anyone gonna be there.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Apr 25 2009, 12:28 PM~13685997
> *If we get a big enough crowed to meet at the mall ill be out there with my magnukm and my neighbor with his donk. leme know if anyone gonna be there.
> *


people were talking about it like 25 street ryders suppose to meet up there


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 25 2009, 07:00 AM~13685150
> *i hope it does... wait aint that  the truck sitting at red's rite now?
> *


yea waiting to get picked up just the owner is not her she will be back till monday :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 24 2009, 10:16 PM~13683671
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



wuts this about?? my car on 13z?? cuz i do remember u didnt like them on the 14z so im guessing u dont like them on the 13z.. 

its ok cuz all ive been getting are good compliments so aint really worried about a few lil bad compliments.. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

BTW HI EVERYONE :wave:

WE'RE JUST A DAY AWAY FROM THE RIDEOUT HOW EXCITING!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I HOPE SOMEBODY DOES TURNIN 3'S OUT THERE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ya hope u guys have fun 2morrow


----------



## AFRO JIMMY (Feb 18, 2009)

was up with them 305 ****** lulu


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tomorrow HOLLYWOOD MALL hollywood blv and 441 at 1:30 see ya'll there ......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFRO JIMMY_@Apr 25 2009, 01:33 PM~13687059
> *was up with them 305 ****** lulu
> *


what they do jimmy ......


----------



## LIL ROLY (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13668509
> *Ok... These are my last questions..
> I am waiting on these and i can send the coverage in..
> so the quicker the answers the better..
> ...



yoo am da 1 wit da yellow regal my name is rolly...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AFRO JIMMY_@Apr 25 2009, 01:33 PM~13687059
> *was up with them 305 ****** lulu
> *


Wuz up *****!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

ill be there at the old millienum mall 130.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Are any ppl going to meet up at dre's shop than ride out


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13682272
> *Domingo took about 7 months on my sisters mirage the last time the interior was done. He had left to what ever random country it is that he's from and didn't even care about finishing the car. Until my sister showed up 7 months after the car was there and threatened to call the cops, they finished the car within a couple hours. And even then, they didn't do what they were supposed to do.
> He used to be great. Many years ago, he did my regal guts from one night to the next morning just in time for the show. And it was only about $550.
> *


Domingo is a crackhead. :0 Asshole tried to rip off a bunch of people I know including me and Im guessing he still hasnt realized Nunez is down the street lol. And keeps your cars indoors. :dunno: Nunez is the man, he even hooked me up with his vinyl distributors address so I can pick up the materials myself to save me money, and also to do my trunk panels. His brother was my next door neighbor so I would see him all the time piggin out of la caja china.

Nunez did this car-


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2009, 03:05 PM~13687523
> *Are any ppl going to meet up at dre's shop than ride out
> *


 :nono: no we meetin up at hollywood mall hollywood blvd n 441 around 1:30 thats us the north ryders ,the ryders from the south r meetin some were else


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 25 2009, 03:13 PM~13687587
> *Domingo is a crackhead. :0 Asshole tried to rip off a bunch of people I know including me and Im guessing he still hasnt realized Nunez is down the street lol. And keeps your cars indoors. :dunno: Nunez is the man, he even hooked me up with his vinyl distributors address so I can pick up the materials myself to save me money, and also to do my trunk panels. His brother was my next door neighbor so I would see him all the time piggin out of la caja china.
> 
> Nunez did this car-
> ...


domingo did those seats danny. i think nunez did do the dash though


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

MIAMI HEAT !


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Apr 25 2009, 06:05 PM~13687823
> *MIAMI HEAT !
> *


38 62 heat in teh 3rd nice..


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

sup tito...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)+Apr 25 2009, 05:12 PM~13688107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! wat up homie? how is life treating u?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Apr 25 2009, 06:32 PM~13687678
> *:nono: no we meetin up at hollywood mall hollywood blvd n 441 around 1:30 thats us the north ryders ,the ryders from the south r meetin some were else
> *


ok


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

miami heat got it on lock ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 25 2009, 06:13 PM~13687587
> *Domingo is a crackhead. :0 Asshole tried to rip off a bunch of people I know including me and Im guessing he still hasnt realized Nunez is down the street lol. And keeps your cars indoors. :dunno: Nunez is the man, he even hooked me up with his vinyl distributors address so I can pick up the materials myself to save me money, and also to do my trunk panels. His brother was my next door neighbor so I would see him all the time piggin out of la caja china.
> 
> Nunez did this car-
> ...


Is that kennys regal?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 25 2009, 11:43 AM~13686824
> *wuts this about?? my car on 13z?? cuz i do remember u didnt like them on the 14z so im guessing u dont like them on the 13z..
> 
> its ok cuz all ive been getting are good compliments so aint really worried about a few lil bad compliments..
> ...


i never said ur name.i never said ur car,i never said anything that had to do with u,but hey if u wana take it as a thing for you take it,yea i dont like it on 13z,or 14's but its my taste,u get me....ok...have a very wounderfull nite,good bye......


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 25 2009, 07:13 PM~13688851
> *i never said ur name.i never said ur car,i never said anything that had to do with u,but hey if u wana take it as a thing for you take it,yea i dont like it on 13z,or 14's but its my taste,u get me....ok...have a very wounderfull nite,good bye......
> *


Lmaooo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 25 2009, 04:21 PM~13687006
> *I HOPE SOMEBODY DOES TURNIN 3'S OUT THERE
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:  It had to be you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Watson.,. from now on.. when you post photos.. type in where you found them..

I get excited seeing some of these cars thinking "damn look at this bitch.. i wanna shoot it" then find out the car is in .. like New mexico or some shit lol

=D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 25 2009, 11:29 PM~13689383
> *Watson.,. from now on.. when you post photos.. type in where you found them..
> 
> I get excited seeing some of these cars thinking "damn look at this bitch.. i wanna shoot it" then find out the car is in .. like New mexico or some shit lol
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today driveing to red's I saw 3 lolo's that I never seen before so I know this rideout is going to be packd/good


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Quick question..

Who is this whole thing organized by?

If this is as good as everyone says.. I'm going to need to know info about who started this


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Apr 25 2009, 07:58 PM~13689159
> *Lmaooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13688944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13688944
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I GOT SOME SHIRTS IF YOU INTERESTED AND I GOT A LICENSE PLATE :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

see everybody there :wave:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2009, 08:43 PM~13689507
> *Today driveing to red's I saw 3 lolo's that I never seen before so I know this rideout is going to be packd/good
> *


  thats for sure :yes:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*ITS SHOWTIME*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 25 2009, 10:29 PM~13689383
> *Watson.,. from now on.. when you post photos.. type in where you found them..
> 
> I get excited seeing some of these cars thinking "damn look at this bitch.. i wanna shoot it" then find out the car is in .. like New mexico or some shit lol
> ...


you get excited :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 26 2009, 08:37 AM~13691939
> *you get excited :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13689259
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 26 2009, 09:20 AM~13692016
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


not my car :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Low_Ski_13, Gold Rush Regal, *hwdsfinest, HEAVErollerz90*


:wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hwdsfinest, Gold Rush Regal,* Low_Ski_13*, HEAVErollerz90



are you taking your car out ???


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

tryin, i just got tha day off from work... now i need my shit re wired...i can raise it but it wont dump...


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

thats not so bad at least it goes up i had to rewire my whole shit yesterday everytime i put the ground in my shit jump up (found out later that it was a stuck switch ) lol


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

well i hope you get it fixed like to maybe finally see the car


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

sup mia everybody ready for the ride out


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

hwdsfinest, Low_Ski_13
:wave: :wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up man ...you riding to the mall aroung 1:30


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 26 2009, 10:33 AM~13692209
> *sup mia everybody ready for the ride out
> *


 :biggrin: nigggggggggga IM ready................I been up since 7 ready & chagering my shit


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Shyt we pulled an all niter...hope it was well worth the sleep...Dron & Chulow charge them camaras,we goin all out!!!!!!....lol....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 26 2009, 07:37 AM~13691939
> *you get excited :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah man.. Thats how i know my job is pure..

Actually get excited when i see cars that need to be shot..

well except for baby blue Cadillacs =/


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 26 2009, 09:36 AM~13692215
> *whats up man ...you riding to the mall aroung 1:30
> *


yea ill b there in a rental lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13688944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

have fun guys better get some good pics all you photographers


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 26 2009, 11:01 AM~13692292
> *have fun guys better get some good pics all you photographers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 26 2009, 05:29 AM~13691931
> *ITS SHOWTIME
> *


hey so r people from down south still meeting up culter ridge mall at 2 or was up


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

good morning miami :wave: see u guys out there later


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going to be out there at 1-ish.. see if i can get some roll-ins..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 25 2009, 07:13 PM~13688851
> *i never said ur name.i never said ur car,i never said anything that had to do with u,but hey if u wana take it as a thing for you take it,yea i dont like it on 13z,or 14's but its my taste,u get me....ok...have a very wounderfull nite,good bye......
> *



u didnt have to say any of those things its just common sense for the fact that u didnt quote wut u were saying so yea it pointed towards my car.. but ok thats ur opinion.. funny thing is so far ur one of the 2 that are hatin on my shit becuz as u can see everyone else seems to like it.. but w.e homie thats all u..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ya BE SAFE on the ride-out... watch ya back from PO-PO's * :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Apr 25 2009, 07:58 PM~13689159
> *Lmaooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wow dont tell me i have someone else hatin too? cuz the last time i check when we were "besties" u always told me get 13z on my shit nd that u were gonna help me jump on some 13z cuz u said it'll look hard..so now just cuz we dont "talk" anymore u think its funny wut Jose said about my car being on 13z? just cuz we dont talk dont mean u gotta hate on my shit cuz i know if we were still friends u wouldnt hate but w.e thats u too aint tryint o beef with any of u just telling u how i feel..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 25 2009, 09:13 PM~13689823
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


OMG nd another one!!!

guess what all these guysl have in common???

theyre all in the same club!!! yet the rest of the club is not like this at all....

nd guess what??? they were all ppl that i was up nd down with...

AMAZING!!

ITS FUCKIN AWESOME!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mz Lady.. Dont worry about that nonsense..

Just do your thing.. You are having fun and enjoying the same culture that they are..

there are certain people who will bash anything.. its just their nature.. dont let things like that go too personal..

Take it with a grain of salt and consider the source..

now.. lets have fun today =D


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 26 2009, 08:43 AM~13692411
> *Mz Lady.. Dont worry about that nonsense..
> 
> Just do your thing.. You are having fun and enjoying the same culture that they are..
> ...



Yea i know... i think its great!! i think its awesome getting hated on by guys!! theyre just motivating me more!! i love it!! nd these are ppl i use to chill with.. so of course i stop talkin to 2 guys cuz one is fake nd the other one is mad at me so w.e im not gonna sweat it.. haterz are just motivaters..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watsssssssssssssssss poppinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here u go some motivation :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 26 2009, 08:52 AM~13692451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn Laz thats shits hard as fuck!!! nd yup thats motivation!!! 

Anywho when i got home i fell asleep for a bit lol.. i couldnt help it..

and paco texted me back nd told me wut they got him for.. 

anywho imma pick u up like around 1 nd shit nd then we're gonna go get priscilla nd imma clean up the car nd from there we meet up with these ppl at bird rd nd then go to the rideout :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 26 2009, 11:41 AM~13692407
> *OMG nd another one!!!
> 
> guess what all these guysl have in common???
> ...



OMFG who cares? shit. 


All they did was put emoticons. 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy: :uh: :twak:  :ugh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, STREETSOFDADECC, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lackin'onDuces, lowbikeon20z, 4THAHATERS, 83delta88, DRòN, Born 2 Die, backbumpercaprice
> 
> *


yyyyyyyoooooooooooooooooo :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 26 2009, 09:00 AM~13692484
> *OMFG who cares? shit.
> All they did was put emoticons.
> 
> ...



yea ok eric but u dont know wuts behind it all nd i do.. so yea imma take it as an offense.. fuck that nd them..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 26 2009, 12:02 PM~13692496
> *yea ok eric but u dont know wuts behind it all nd u dont.. so yea imma take it as an offense.. fuck that nd them..
> *



:uh: 























:cheesy: 

I don't care, I just felt like posting up worthless emoticons.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13692500
> *:uh:
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...



damn u eric lol ur so stupid... u were working me up nd shit all cuz u wanted to post smileys lol..


:biggrin: :cheesy:    :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick: :rofl: :happysad: :tongue: :banghead: :loco: :yes: :h5:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 26 2009, 12:06 PM~13692513
> *damn u eric lol ur so stupid... u were working me up nd shit all cuz u wanted to post smileys lol..
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:        :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :happysad:  :tongue:  :banghead:  :loco:  :yes:  :h5:
> *



They get angry when called smileys. They're not all smiling you know. The correct term is emoticon. :uh: 


























:cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 26 2009, 09:07 AM~13692517
> *They get angry when called smileys. They're not all smiling you know. The correct term is emoticon.  :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *



lmfao!! looks like someone is bored... :biggrin: 

nd ok i wont get them mad anymore i'll call them emoticons lol.. :rofl:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 26 2009, 08:14 AM~13692328
> *hey so r people from down south still meeting up culter ridge mall at 2 or was up
> *


x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 26 2009, 12:12 PM~13692538
> *lmfao!! looks like someone is bored...  :biggrin:
> 
> nd ok i wont get them mad anymore i'll call them emoticons lol.. :rofl:
> *





Very..........


:ugh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watson wat poppin gangsta


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wat or whos meeting up in nw miami area? and wat time?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 26 2009, 08:14 AM~13692328
> *hey so r people from down south still meeting up culter ridge mall at 2 or was up
> *


LOWLYFE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 26 2009, 11:01 AM~13692493
> *yyyyyyyoooooooooooooooooo  :cheesy:
> *



yoooooooooo :biggrin: watsup with all this emotions talk lol


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

damn marlins r losing n someone just got wacked in the face with a bat LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 26 2009, 05:29 AM~13691931
> *ITS SHOWTIME
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:............ uffin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 26 2009, 08:47 AM~13692430
> *Yea i know... i think its great!! i think its awesome getting hated on by guys!! theyre just motivating me more!! i love it!! nd these are ppl i use to chill with.. so of course i stop talkin to 2 guys cuz one is fake nd the other one is mad at me so w.e im not gonna sweat it.. haterz are just motivaters..
> *


Hating???lmao what we hating on?? A cavalier?! :biggrin: :biggrin: I have three
Impalas a 63,71 drop top, and a 96ss... Trust me I'm not going to hate on a cavalier..
I'm laughing because u always assume everything is about you.. When jose put those 
(emoticons) they weren't even toward you..but once again you never change you make
The smallest thing into a tremendous issue..and correction just because we would hang
Out doesn't mean we were besties..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Apr 26 2009, 02:40 PM~13693293
> *Hating???lmao what we hating on?? A cavalier?! :biggrin:  :biggrin: I have three
> Impalas a 63,71 drop top, and a 96ss... Trust me I'm not going to hate on a cavalier..
> I'm laughing because u always assume everything is about you.. When jose put those
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 26 2009, 10:07 AM~13692517
> *They get angry when called smileys. They're not all smiling you know. The correct term is emoticon.  :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


  just everybody smoke one and relax you feel me  







uffin: uffin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## dub305 (May 7, 2008)

!! Wuz crakalakin in dis bitch !!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

Ride out was off the chain,everyone was looking raw as fuck....hope we get another one soon....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

YEA NEXT TIME ILL CALL IN SICK FROM WORK 

I HEARD I MISSED BIG


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

NEUTRAL BEAR POSTING RANDOM SMILIES


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 26 2009, 04:39 PM~13695084
> *YEA NEXT TIME ILL CALL IN SICK FROM WORK
> 
> I HEARD I MISSED BIG
> *


 :tears: i know next time :nosad:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

where the pics?


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 26 2009, 07:47 AM~13692430
> *Yea i know... i think its great!! i think its awesome getting hated on by guys!! theyre just motivating me more!! i love it!! nd these are ppl i use to chill with.. so of course i stop talkin to 2 guys cuz one is fake nd the other one is mad at me so w.e im not gonna sweat it.. haterz are just motivaters..
> *


listen up sweaty...aint no one hatin on you,on top of that u aint got nada to hate on...oh wow a busted as cavalier on 13'z noow thats a show car....Yea right!!!!...and on that whole motivation subject dont even touch that cuz u and everyone else that knows you know u aint gona do shyt with that car....im done talking...thank u very much..... uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Few pics i got to take`


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

11 Members: Still Hated, GHOST RIDER, 83delta88, sickassscion, MISTER ED, STR8CLOWNIN LS, -PlayTime-, Impressive_regal, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, GbodyonD's, hwdsfinest No problems on the ride back dog....???


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Low_Ski_13, -CAROL CITY-,* sucio138*, 94pimplac, Lackin'onDuces, Lilwade, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, LIL ROLY, ripsta85

:wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up pimpin


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 26 2009, 06:27 PM~13695990
> *Few pics i got to take`
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Apr 26 2009, 09:57 PM~13696319
> *wat up pimpin
> *


chillin homie..you? hows the bomb comin?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

good man, i drove it for a while, and got tired of driving wit king pin suspension so im subframing it wit a camaro clip disk all the way arround and power steering...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 26 2009, 07:22 PM~13695942
> *listen up sweaty...aint no one hatin on you,on top of that u aint got nada to hate on...oh wow a busted as cavalier on 13'z noow thats a show car....Yea right!!!!...and on that whole motivation subject dont even touch that cuz u and everyone else that knows you know u aint gona do shyt with that car....im done talking...thank u very much..... uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


you funny dog :biggrin: :biggrin:  busted cavalier funny dog :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Today wasent a GOOD DAY for me*....one of the wire's to my fuel pump went bad....my hydros wasent workin I think I got another batterie that went bad....anywas Thankz huns(Low_Ski_13)for stoping & helping me with my car.....thankz jeff for geting Lucas to come out & helping me...Q thanks for your help to

props to everyone who was at Watson Island today.....I was going to ride to the beach but today was just a bad day for me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still Hated


Thankz again homie for the gift :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 26 2009, 08:04 PM~13696398
> *Today wasent a GOOD DAY for me....one of the wire's to my fuel pump went bad....my hydros wasent workin I think I got another batterie that went bad....anywas Thankz huns(Low_Ski_13)for stoping & helping me with my car.....thankz jeff for geting  Lucas  to come out & helping me...Q thanks for your help to
> 
> props to everyone who was at Watson Island today.....I was going to ride to the beach but today was just a bad day for me
> *


that sucks homie did you do something to your ride new 
you got pics :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 26 2009, 07:04 PM~13696398
> *Today wasent a GOOD DAY for me....one of the wire's to my fuel pump went bad....my hydros wasent workin I think I got another batterie that went bad....anywas Thankz huns(Low_Ski_13)for stoping & helping me with my car.....thankz jeff for geting  Lucas  to come out & helping me...Q thanks for your help to
> 
> props to everyone who was at Watson Island today.....I was going to ride to the beach but today was just a bad day for me
> *


Things happen....  you cant never tell when shits gonna go out..it was good to finally meet you today Watson... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> Few pics i got to take`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Apr 26 2009, 10:02 PM~13696372
> *good man, i drove it for a while, and got tired of driving wit king pin suspension so im subframing it wit a camaro clip disk all the way arround and power steering...
> *


kool bro... sounds like fun...


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 26 2009, 10:04 PM~13696398
> *Today wasent a GOOD DAY for me....one of the wire's to my fuel pump went bad....my hydros wasent workin I think I got another batterie that went bad....anywas Thankz huns(Low_Ski_13)for stoping & helping me with my car.....thankz jeff for geting  Lucas  to come out & helping me...Q thanks for your help to
> 
> props to everyone who was at Watson Island today.....I was going to ride to the beach but today was just a bad day for me
> *




no problem hopefully you get it taken care of and up and running again ...my solonoid got stuck drained the batteries as soon as i got out there had to drive around wit no switches took me an hour at bk tring to get my car high enough to drive home :angry:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 26 2009, 10:04 PM~13696398
> *Today wasent a GOOD DAY for me....one of the wire's to my fuel pump went bad....my hydros wasent workin I think I got another batterie that went bad....anywas Thankz hAns (Low_Ski_13)for stoping & helping me with my car.....thankz jeff for geting  Lucas  to come out & helping me...Q thanks for your help to
> 
> props to everyone who was at Watson Island today.....I was going to ride to the beach but today was just a bad day for me
> *



no prob homie anytime


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 26 2009, 10:09 PM~13696447
> *that sucks homie did you do something to your ride new
> you got pics :uh:
> *


nothin new


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anymore pix?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 26 2009, 10:11 PM~13696473
> *Things happen....  you cant never tell when shits gonna go out..it was good to finally meet you today Watson... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya man same here big dowg


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up Jeff?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up man


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

nm, same ol shit... you?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 26 2009, 10:12 PM~13696496
> *no problem hopefully you get it taken care of and up and running again ...my solonoid got stuck drained the batteries as soon as i got out there had to drive around wit no switches took me an hour at bk tring to get my car high enough to drive home  :angry:
> *


 :uh: Man today was just a str8 up bad day....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

chillen relaxing after a long day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 26 2009, 10:14 PM~13696521
> *anymore pix?
> *


man I got some dowg....I didient take to many dowg I was sooo down & shit


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 26 2009, 10:21 PM~13696601
> *:uh: Man today was just a str8 up bad day....
> *



at least i hit a nasty three wheel then my shit broke ..so it was kinda worth it just wish it was on the beach and not sitting at a light wit no one looking lol :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida whats up dog


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 26 2009, 08:26 PM~13696672
> *Miami305Rida whats up dog
> *


wus up luis, hows the baby?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

introducing pepe pants pete ....... LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2009, 07:34 PM~13696785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2009, 10:34 PM~13696785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

JIT you aint rite dawg ...... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2009, 06:29 PM~13696712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic double-o....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 26 2009, 08:24 PM~13697406
> *nice pic double-o....
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

* SikasssscioN wuts Good **** *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

*Lowridergame305* :wave: :wave: what they do fool!!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 25 2009, 04:54 PM~13687776
> *domingo did those seats danny. i think nunez did do the dash though
> *


yea, he did the seats a long time ago , but I dont know if you remember , but Nunez did it the second time around. Nunez did everything else and brocha painted the plastics.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

D-BO i see you big dawg ........ :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi asss fuhkkk lil roly whats good mahh broootherrr


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 25 2009, 07:42 PM~13688626
> *Is that kennys regal?
> *


Yes, but he sold it unfortuntely and the owner put it on big rims now :angry: .


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

No wonder I saw so many lowriders at the beach today... You guys must have had fun.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 26 2009, 10:38 PM~13697588
> *yea, he did the seats a long time ago , but I dont know if you remember , but Nunez did it the second time around. Nunez did everything else and brocha painted the plastics.
> *


Brocha (tony)? whats up with him he still got the truck or the accord?? I used to wrk at the body shop with him i havent seen him in years.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Apr 26 2009, 09:49 PM~13697737
> *Brocha (tony)? whats up with him he still got the truck or the accord?? I used to wrk at the body shop with him i havent seen him in years.
> *


yea hes got both cars still. Hes doing good. The truck is comming out badass .


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Some pics i took today...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 26 2009, 08:38 PM~13697588
> *yea, he did the seats a long time ago , but I dont know if you remember , but Nunez did it the second time around. Nunez did everything else and brocha painted the plastics.
> *


  that i didnt know


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Apr 26 2009, 10:53 PM~13697799
> *yea hes got both cars still. Hes doing good. The truck is comming out badass .
> *



Thats good to hear, he taught me alot of shit when i wrked with him.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

My new car... No more bucketified accord for me.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

ill post more tommorrow.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Apr 26 2009, 11:40 AM~13693293
> *Hating???lmao what we hating on?? A cavalier?! :biggrin:  :biggrin: I have three
> Impalas a 63,71 drop top, and a 96ss... Trust me I'm not going to hate on a cavalier..
> I'm laughing because u always assume everything is about you.. When jose put those
> ...



u know wut mike ur absoluetly right we werent besties but i do recall u considering me "ur lil sister" but anywho thats not the point.. the point is wut a coincidence that for the past couple pages it was about me nd some other ppl takin about my car nd all of a sudden jose leaves what he leave nd i know how he feels about my car on 13z so yea imma take it towards me.. yea i mightve misunderstood but im not the only one that noticed it.. nd im not sayin ur hatin in the sense that my car is the shit nd u wish u had it or some shit like that im saying it that just becuz i dont talk to any of u it dont mean that my car looks ugly on 13z cuz once again i do recall u tellin me time nd time again to jimp on 13z.. so yea.. im not gonna sit here nd argue wut u guys.. but yea imma attack back if i feel offended just like u would.

nd btw just becuz we dont talk doesnt mean that u have to nod ur head nd laugh when u see me.. not sayin u do it all the time but u did it at one of the hangouts when i was talkin to nica nd i dont tell u shit or give u a reason for u to do that. i mind my own business when we're at the hangout.. so if u dont wanna talk to me thats fine but thats it.. thats all i ask for..


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Miami305Rida, 2-Face '64, *Nepz95*, massacre, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, orientalmontecarlo, sickassscion, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *CADALLAC PIMPIN'*

:wave: :wave: wus up fellas


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 26 2009, 06:22 PM~13695942
> *listen up sweaty...aint no one hatin on you,on top of that u aint got nada to hate on...oh wow a busted as cavalier on 13'z noow thats a show car....Yea right!!!!...and on that whole motivation subject dont even touch that cuz u and everyone else that knows you know u aint gona do shyt with that car....im done talking...thank u very much..... uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



im not gonna argue with u here.. think w.e u want about my car jose..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Anywho i had fun... i chilled with my peeps.. went to casola's after nd then chilled a lil more nd then finally got home..

i hope everyone had a good time too 

muahzzz goodnite everyone


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

nice to see everyone had a good time wish i could have been out wit my club but gettin var back together hopefully by wed. for the hang out..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats poppin


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 27 2009, 12:32 AM~13698245
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Miami305Rida, 2-Face '64, Nepz95, massacre, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, orientalmontecarlo, sickassscion, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, CADALLAC PIMPIN'
> 
> ...


whats poppin homie.. just got back from that graffiti event in orlando...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Apr 26 2009, 09:28 PM~13696005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel u dawg...soon as we pulled out of the mall to head up to watson island my front cup broke. which really sucked cuz it happened right in front of the video camara. wouldve been some good footage cuz it was my car and a cutty hoppin down US-1 :angry: .


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 27 2009, 04:59 AM~13700413
> *naw made it home with no issues...thx 4 askin...i'll hit u up sometime this week out them cups.
> i feel u dawg...soon as we pulled out of the mall to head up to watson island my front cup broke. which really sucked cuz it happened right in front of the video camara. wouldve been some good footage cuz it was my car and a cutty hoppin down US-1  :angry: .
> *


that suck bro but it was looking nice when both u and the cutty were hoping down us1 i was right behind yall it was looking real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that was a good ass turn out yesterday. i was fukin impressed we need to do shit like this more often..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*I wanted to thank ALL who made it out to yesterdays event, from car clubs to solo riders, from people that came from the far south to the farthest north. It was better than we all expected, there will be even more events coming in the near future. Miami's going to be put back in the map like it was since the early 90's, even with different trends evolving such as from 13's to 30'', its good to see everyone come together for what most are known for, ''Riders''. It was good meeting alot of you out there. This event will be set for a few magazines, and also be on the lookout for the video on this event, once its ready i will post it up for the LAYITLOW FAM... Special thanks to layitlows only LOWRIDERMOVEMENT for Stepping out and MAKING IT HAPPEN for MIAMI's Future, and its lifestyle

Phill G. it was good meeting you, lets hope LRM accepts this event and Ill be getting in contact with you later on.. 

Also checkout the next issue on emptybellymag.com and Lastlaff Magazine




Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS+Apr 27 2009, 07:59 AM~13700413-->



naw made it home with no issues...thx 4 askin...i'll hit u up sometime this week out them cups.
i feel u dawg...soon as we pulled out of the mall to head up to watson island my front cup broke. which really sucked cuz it happened right in front of the video camara. wouldve been some good footage cuz it was my car and a cutty hoppin down US-1  :angry: .

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


> _I hear yah homie, but we got some action on cam..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lalo22_@Apr 27 2009, 09:01 AM~13700567
> *that suck bro but it was looking nice when both u and the cutty were hoping down us1 i was right behind yall it was looking real nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for all the help homie  

Lets Keep THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT, and Tradition COMING....  [/b]


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 27 2009, 06:53 AM~13700768
> *I wanted to thank ALL who made it out to yesterdays event, from car clubs to solo riders, from people that came from the far south to the farthest north. It was better than we all expected, there will be even more events coming in the near future. Miami's going to be put back in the map like it was since the early 90's, even with different trends evolving such as from 13's to 30'', its good to see everyone come together for what most are known for, ''Riders''.  It was good meeting alot of you out there. This event will be set for a few magazines, and also be on the lookout for the video on this event, once its ready i will post it up for the LAYITLOW FAM...
> 
> Phill G. it was good meeting you, lets hope LRM accepts this event and Ill be getting in contact with you later on..
> ...


no problem it was a good cruise :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can wait to see them pics and the video there going to be nice


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 27 2009, 06:53 AM~13700768
> *I wanted to thank ALL who made it out to yesterdays event, from car clubs to solo riders, from people that came from the far south to the farthest north. It was better than we all expected, there will be even more events coming in the near future. Miami's going to be put back in the map like it was since the early 90's, even with different trends evolving such as from 13's to 30'', its good to see everyone come together for what most are known for, ''Riders''.  It was good meeting alot of you out there. This event will be set for a few magazines, and also be on the lookout for the video on this event, once its ready i will post it up for the LAYITLOW FAM...
> 
> Phill G. it was good meeting you, lets hope LRM accepts this event and Ill be getting in contact with you later on..
> ...



were u that tall ass ***** walkin round wit phil?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. No that was Nesso..

Chulow was in the back of the white pickup truck..

It was nice putting faces with Layitlow Names..

Chulow.. pleasure meeting you man.. you are a good guy..

Mz Lady.. nice meeting you kiddo.. Much cuter in person =D


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 27 2009, 04:11 AM~13700335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Apr 26 2009, 09:07 PM~13697970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

here are some pics that i took
driving from down south on us1


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

tattoo's by PURP
305-331-0351


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

I heard it was a good turn out.....i went by too early (it was empty) then hadd 2 go 2 a family BBQ.
DAMN! i missed it.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

some pics we took


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 27 2009, 11:16 AM~13701251
> *some pics we took
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 07:03 AM~13700815
> *Lol.. No that was Nesso..
> 
> Chulow was in the back of the white pickup truck..
> ...


gotcha. yeah man that was a really good turn out. ight Phil where they at? :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 07:03 AM~13700815
> *Lol.. No that was Nesso..
> 
> Chulow was in the back of the white pickup truck..
> ...



Thanks lol.. It was nice meeting u too :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> > Few pics i got to take`
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 27 2009, 07:57 AM~13701133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hi everyone :wave:

hope everyone is doing good 2day :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

well never got a pickup.. so my only coverage was at the island..

I'll edit and submit tonight.. I'll drop in some shots im not using later tonight..

I'm off to North Carolina on Saturday for the Cinco De Mayo show.. Hope to see at least a couple fo you guys up there

=D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Sample.. without my tag =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Tis be Chulow..

(Shooting my girl =D)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. Hard at work.. (Shooting my girl) =D


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *Euro2low, tru6lu305, INKSTINCT003*, bung, big al

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Was that you hopping through yesterday?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

naw, i didnt get to make it out there... 

went on a mission to meet up in broward only to drive in circles...then watson broke down in the middle of the street.. had to help my homie... i had my fam with me n u know how it is with a wife n 2 lil girls...so we just went home...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh ok.. saw a primered G Body hop through.. i think it was the only car hopping.. grabbed a photo of it.. wasnt sure..

Always gotta help your homies =D


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 01:17 PM~13702559
> *Oh ok.. saw a primered G Body hop through.. i think it was the only car hopping.. grabbed a photo of it.. wasnt sure..
> 
> Always gotta help your homies =D
> *



always :thumbsup:


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

Thumbs Up Everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 26 2009, 10:42 PM~13698384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mamamia...this car is nice :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalo22+Apr 27 2009, 09:01 AM~13700567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 27 2009, 09:55 AM~13702252
> *naw, i didnt get to make it out there...
> 
> went on a mission to meet up in broward only to drive in circles...then watson broke down in the middle of the street.. had to help my homie... i had my fam with me n u know how it is with a wife n 2 lil girls...so we just went home...
> *


thats some real shit :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 27 2009, 10:54 AM~13703029
> *thx homie...wouldve been better
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUS GOOD FRANK GLAD TO MEET YOU AGAIN HOPEFULLY BEFORE SUMMER IS OVER WE CAN GET TOGETHER AND RIDE AGAIN :biggrin:  THE CAR IS GETTIN OFF NICE SHE IS BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Chulow one of my friends wants to know if u got any pics of any monte's?? he's got the black monte with the checkered flags.. someone had posted a pic up earlier..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 12:47 PM~13702143
> *Chulow.. Hard at work.. (Shooting my girl) =D
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN Vendetta, dominicano3o5, 87regal305, *Chulow*
oye nice work fool. i heard u had your hands in it all and did a great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

u killin em purp, ima holla soon for a lil lbanger




> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 27 2009, 09:57 AM~13701133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 11:47 AM~13702143
> *Chulow.. Hard at work.. (Shooting my girl) =D
> 
> 
> ...


And with that girl you couldn't get a ride in a pickup?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh.. i got a RIDe.. just not in Chulow's truck =x


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. Good news..

Here is the response from Joe Ray.. Editor of LRM..

I submitted photos from the cruise..

"Ok Phil send it over, maybe a page page in a half, Thanks man"

So it wont be a big show coverage feature.. but its better than nothing =/


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 12:29 PM~13704007
> *Ok.. Good news..
> 
> Here is the response from Joe Ray.. Editor of LRM..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo phil u gonna post of the pictures from the ride out


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wish i could man.. Now that its been approved for LRM.. i cant show anyone the photos..

I will post the other stuff.. Big Wheels, people, chicks..

But no Lo Lo's =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey.. Need Chulow's name..

I am writing the article right now

anyone got his name or number?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 12:57 PM~13704315
> *Wish i could man.. Now that its been approved for LRM.. i cant show anyone the photos..
> 
> I will post the other stuff.. Big Wheels, people, chicks..
> ...


thats kool man hopefully lowrider brings the show back down


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ wats poppin


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 01:13 PM~13704496
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ wats poppin
> *



Wuts good homie :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13704397
> *Hey.. Need Chulow's name..
> 
> I am writing the article right now
> ...


his name is miguel


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 12:27 PM~13703968
> *Oh.. i got a RIDe.. just not in Chulow's truck =x
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 27 2009, 03:17 PM~13704535
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Y0 Jason.. how you doing Mr Grumpy?

I got a nice photo of you.. i will be posting later..

Smile Homie.. it wont kill you lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 27 2009, 03:17 PM~13704532
> *his name is miguel
> *



No last name?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 01:21 PM~13704571
> *No last name?
> *


dont remember the last name man


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I just sent him a message on Myspace.. I'm stuck on this article until i get it.. but thanks for the help


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 01:20 PM~13704562
> *Y0 Jayson.. how you doing Mr Grumpy?
> 
> I got a nice photo of you.. i will be posting later..
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 02:29 PM~13704007
> *Ok.. Good news..
> 
> Here is the response from Joe Ray.. Editor of LRM..
> ...


do you submit all your pics and they decide which ones make it to the article or do u make the article with your selected pictures and they just make art for the magazine?


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Boulevard305, *Evelitog*, Euro2low

:wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 27 2009, 12:40 PM~13704136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 27 2009, 04:43 PM~13704812
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Boulevard305, Evelitog, Euro2low
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Whats going on ? ? ?


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 27 2009, 08:53 AM~13700768
> *I wanted to thank ALL who made it out to yesterdays event, from car clubs to solo riders, from people that came from the far south to the farthest north. It was better than we all expected, there will be even more events coming in the near future. Miami's going to be put back in the map like it was since the early 90's, even with different trends evolving such as from 13's to 30'', its good to see everyone come together for what most are known for, ''Riders''.  It was good meeting alot of you out there. This event will be set for a few magazines, and also be on the lookout for the video on this event, once its ready i will post it up for the LAYITLOW FAM... Special thanks to layitlows only LOWRIDERMOVEMENT for Stepping out and MAKING IT HAPPEN for MIAMI's Future, and its lifestyle
> 
> Phill G. it was good meeting you, lets hope LRM accepts this event and Ill be getting in contact with you later on..
> ...


  JUST WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS N ALL THE RYDERS THAT CAME OUT N SUPPORTED THIS EVENT JUST PERFECT DAY N CHULOW THANKS FOR THE LOV MAN N HELPING ME OUT!!, LIKE I SAID I DIDNT DO THIS TO GET CREDIT I DID THIS FOR ALL OF US FOR THE LOVE OF GAME JUST SEEING EVERBODY RIDE TOGETHER IN THE STREETS THERES NO FEELING LIKE IT N THATS WHAT I LOVE !!!N BELIVE ME THE CAR SCENE IN MIA AINT DEAD . EVENTS LIKE THIS IS WHAT BRINGS THE BEST OUT OF US TO WORK ON OUR RIDES BRING IT OUT
THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MORE EVENTS LIKE THIS IN THE FUTURE COMING


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 27 2009, 01:16 PM~13704527
> *Wuts good homie  :biggrin:
> *


here chilling


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

* TiggerLS*

what up playa? hows the monte coming?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. answer me damnit lol


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 05:04 PM~13705034
> *Chulow.. answer me damnit lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 01:57 PM~13704942
> *here chilling
> *



str8... blah im bored... so wuts good PIMPIN lol


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2009, 07:31 PM~13696739
> *introducing pepe pants pete ....... LOL
> 
> 
> ...


lmao....awww hell naw!... :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

lmfao!!! i didnt see that pic of P! that shits hilarious.. did he actually pee on himself??


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: lylorly, *Made You A Hater*, HEAVErollerz90, SWITCHITTER, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lackin'onDuces, miaryder05, BLAZED96, Chulow

i thought u were coming today white boy!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Apr 27 2009, 02:31 PM~13705361
> *lmao....awww hell naw!... :cheesy:
> *


i couldnt stop laughin when i saw that shit


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Low_Ski_13, BLAZED96, *SWITCHITTER*, chevyboy01, *Chulow*

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13704397
> *Hey.. Need Chulow's name..
> 
> I am writing the article right now
> ...


chulow = miguel


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah i got him..

We spoke.,. got all his info.. article is written.. thanks for the help guys..


=D


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that blue box is clean..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hey pooky :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:30 PM~13706043
> *hey pooky :wave: :biggrin:
> *


WUZZUP


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Apr 27 2009, 03:32 PM~13706063
> *WUZZUP
> *


im tryin to see if i can get the pics from yesterday nd post them up but the memory stick dont fit in my laptop


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Yo Laz call me bitch..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,Low_Ski_13 :wave: :wave: :wave: wats up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:43 PM~13706194
> *Yo Laz call me bitch..
> *


oye no me grites lol ok give me a few and ill hit u up


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 03:45 PM~13706218
> *oye no me grites lol ok give me a few and ill hit u up
> *



te grito cuantas veces me sale de el c*** lol.. 

well yea call me cuz ur not gonna believe wut imma tell u bro..

uggggghh how annoying...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:47 PM~13706239
> *te grito cuantas veces me sale de el c*** lol..
> 
> well yea call me cuz ur not gonna believe wut imma tell u bro..
> ...


oye sin guaperia :twak: :buttkick: lol...aim me ill be faster the phone is dead


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 03:49 PM~13706263
> *oye sin guaperia :twak:  :buttkick:  lol...aim me ill be faster the phone is dead
> *


ok imma sign on now...

nd charge ur phone its always DEAD stupid..

:scrutinize: 




:h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:51 PM~13706280
> *ok imma sign on now...
> 
> nd charge ur phone its always DEAD stupid..
> ...


ok shit u know me lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SCARFACE BOX, wat up G


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

im boreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed 

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 04:19 PM~13706541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats daddy right there lol...

tite work... 

nd it has the wing on too nd to think that ppl are telling me to take the wing off which i refuse to lol fuck that it looks wayyyyyyyyyyy better with the wing..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 06:44 PM~13706200
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,Low_Ski_13  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: wats up
> *



:wave:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

does anybody knows were a good place to rebuilt transmition


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 11:47 AM~13702143
> *Chulow.. Hard at work.. (Shooting my girl) =D
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 27 2009, 05:14 PM~13707098
> *does anybody knows were a good place to rebuilt transmition
> 
> *


is the trans for a for or chevy?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 27 2009, 05:17 PM~13707149
> *is the trans for a for or chevy?
> *


nissan


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 27 2009, 05:20 PM~13707183
> *nissan
> *


ehhhh! got me there..i got to this place called rody's transmissions on 27 ave and 26st northwest for stock cars.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks again to eveyone for helping me out.....my boss today help me out I was feeling real dum after he told me why my car dident want to start up....inside of the fuel pump is a spring & if it takes a hard hit it turn's off the fuel pump(its like a kill switch)anywayz all I had to do was hit the kill switch off than my shit was str8










The reason my hydros went bad was becuase one damn batterie again.....NEVER BUYING GELL BATTERIES AGAIN


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 05:33 PM~13707312
> *Thanks again to eveyone for helping me out.....my boss today help me out I was feeling real dum after he told me why my car dident want to start up....inside of the fuel pump is a spring & if it takes a hard hit it turn's off the fuel pump(its like a kill switch)anywayz all I had to do was hit the kill switch off than my shit was str8
> 
> 
> ...


glad ur on the road again watson!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Apr 27 2009, 08:34 PM~13707319
> *glad ur on the road again watson!
> *


 :biggrin: Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*props to dre,tom I saw yall Swangin tham things on the 95 :biggrin:*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 05:33 PM~13707312
> *Thanks again to eveyone for helping me out.....my boss today help me out I was feeling real dum after he told me why my car dident want to start up....inside of the fuel pump is a spring & if it takes a hard hit it turn's off the fuel pump(its like a kill switch)anywayz all I had to do was hit the kill switch off than my shit was str8
> 
> 
> ...


Straight....  at least you didnt have to come out your pocket for some major parts.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:38 PM~13706123
> *im tryin to see if i can get the pics from yesterday nd post them up but the memory stick dont fit in my laptop
> *


have u seen da size of ur laptop lol its lyk da size of da memory stik lmao


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 03:44 PM~13706200
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,Low_Ski_13  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: wats up
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn great pics....but no booty (gurls) pics???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got some..

Resizing now.. gimme 10 mins


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 27 2009, 09:34 PM~13707904
> *Straight....  at least you didnt have to come out your pocket for some major parts.....
> *


Ya man.......I wanted to ride to the beach so bad to with my girl & lil sis but fuck it some other time


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

HER YA GO WATSON...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 10:06 PM~13708369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


swift car club.......Tham dudes build some rawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 27 2009, 10:10 PM~13708430
> *HER YA GO WATSON...
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 10:11 PM~13708455
> *swift car club.......Tham dudes build some rawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. fun photo time..


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

man i dunno but the heat need to step they game up right about now if anyones watching the game


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 07:16 PM~13708549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dem boys are doin it


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The One.. The Only... CHULOW!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

And here is the girl.. that you guys went crazy over..

Horny dudes on here..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 10:26 PM~13708730
> *dem boys are doin it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pic's phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, hwdsfinest, DOUBLE-O, GbodyonD's, lalo22, 94Fleetwoodswangin, Euro2low, LuxuriouSMontreaL, Born 2 Die, david, Miami305Rida, chevyboy01, smer0726, 59IMPALAon24s, Nepz95, BUBBA-D, GHOST RIDER, slash, elitecustoms, bckbmpr84, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

good pics phil...like i told u at the ride out many people are gonna get hand cancer with those pics


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 07:33 PM~13708862
> *nice pic's phil
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This is my girl.. so please watch the negative comments =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 27 2009, 09:34 PM~13708878
> *good pics phil...like i told u at the ride out many people are gonna get hand cancer with those pics
> *



Appreciate it.. Just dont wanna hear anything negative.. i know how some people just talk shit about everything =/


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 07:36 PM~13708924
> *Appreciate it.. Just dont wanna hear anything negative.. i know how some people just talk shit about everything =/
> *


i know i get u


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Later that night =x


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

once again great pics


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. appreciate it


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Props on the photos phil, doing it one mo time.... =-)


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Chulow..

Love the shots of you in the truck =D


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Watup miami...


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

"FUCK YOU BITCH I AINT FRIENDLY"
:nono:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Apr 24 2009, 06:23 PM~13681352
> *1964 impala super sport  interior parts for sale message me if interested
> *


PM sent...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 27 2009, 08:54 PM~13709220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old skool bomba everybody hate on the oldies
not to many pics  like your ride


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 93brougham, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, ripsta85, DOUBLE-O, *2-Face '64*, 4RMDABOTTOM305, chevyboy01

whats the deal


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 28 2009, 12:12 AM~13710613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE PIC


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 07:30 PM~13708811
> *And here is the girl.. that you guys went crazy over..
> 
> Horny dudes on here..
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 09:28 PM~13710881
> *:biggrin: NICE PIC
> *


thanks bro


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 07:30 PM~13708811
> *And here is the girl.. that you guys went crazy over..
> 
> Horny dudes on here..
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 28 2009, 12:53 AM~13711221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwww shit I hope you got more pics of this towncar


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 10:24 PM~13708684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAM I WAS RUNNIN LOW ON THAT HENNESSY


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Apr 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13710059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Darcy right hand drive civic?!?!?! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Apr 27 2009, 02:03 PM~13703127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know u were goin thru that mission...would've told u to check out that switch...same shit happened to my boy in the blue marquis at a ride out many many, mnay years ago in key biscayne. he got it towed all the way home, had a mechanic come, and tell him that the switch turned off... :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Apr 27 2009, 07:22 PM~13708644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 28 2009, 07:03 AM~13713202
> *lol got me
> :thumbsup:
> *


yo wats good j hows the impala coming homie


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

was there a black 63-64 vert out there lookin mainly stock? been seein it around alot lately


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice pics phil :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 28 2009, 07:57 AM~13713473
> *was there a black 63-64 vert out there lookin mainly stock? been seein it around alot lately
> *



it's a 66


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Apr 28 2009, 06:40 AM~13713376
> *yo wats good j hows the impala coming homie
> *


chillen. its coming alone slowly but it'll get there. btw whos this>?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

nah the 1 im talkin bout def isnt a 66 this 1 is on rally rims


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 28 2009, 08:57 AM~13713477
> *nice pics phil :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man.. stop getting me in trouble with your girl..


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 28 2009, 08:57 AM~13713860
> *chillen. its coming alone slowly but it'll get there. btw whos this>?
> *


im the ***** that owned the batman truck


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The original owner.. from Rollin.. or the second owner?


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 09:24 AM~13714142
> *The original owner.. from Rollin.. or the second owner?
> *


second owner his married to my cuzin sold back to him cuz i didnt have the money to finish it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Apr 28 2009, 08:20 AM~13714103
> *im the ***** that owned the batman truck
> *


o,ok wuzza dawg. i havent seen kerry in YEARS!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 28 2009, 12:21 PM~13714686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just got in trouble for seeing this at work, *BUT IT WAS DAMN WORTH IT!!
:biggrin: *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 08:10 AM~13714000
> *Thanks man.. stop getting me in trouble with your girl..
> *


 :dunno: 

oh, u dont even wanna know wut happened late sunday night :uh:


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 28 2009, 10:17 AM~13714637
> *o,ok wuzza dawg. i havent seen kerry in YEARS!
> *


chillin i hope u no this anit kerry thats my cuzin im the second owner


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Apr 28 2009, 09:51 AM~13714997
> *chillin i hope u no this anit kerry thats my cuzin im the second owner
> *


i know


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 28 2009, 09:21 AM~13714686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 B E A UUUUUTIFULLLL  :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 28 2009, 09:21 AM~13714686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :worship: :worship:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo anybody take videos of the ride out


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 28 2009, 11:24 AM~13714719
> *:dunno:
> 
> oh, u dont even wanna know wut happened late sunday night :uh:
> *



No i dont..

I got some texts.. and she was saying things i said and you said.. i'm like.. what the hell.. she got cameras on you?


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 28 2009, 10:53 AM~13715012
> *i know
> *


   so its coming out str-8 any problmes or wat a u no anyon selling a stock ls monte


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, lylorly, Euro2low, LIL ROLY, caprice ridah, *ROLLIN TITO*


YOU CHANGED IT AGAIN.... SUP PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Euro2low :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats up man..

Finishing up some feature articles for LRM..

wish some of these lowrider guys would follow directions ::sigh::


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NEED MORE OF THIS SHIT HERE......


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks kinda like my old Caddy..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 11:14 AM~13715894
> *Whats up man..
> 
> Finishing up some feature articles for LRM..
> ...


lol kool man


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My old baby.. let her go fo $3000 to some kid in Indiana


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 07:35 PM~13708898
> *This is my girl.. so please watch the negative comments =/
> 
> 
> ...


SO THIS IS YOUR NEW WIFE???????????
WHEN ARE WE GONNA SHOOT THE MONTY AND THE REGAL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Tequila is the regal.. what Monte are you talking about?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

THIS MONTY. BUT TO SHOOT EM TOGETHER


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

yo p when did u take this pic ?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

el almuerzo :wow:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 28 2009, 02:25 PM~13716712
> *THIS MONTY.  BUT TO SHOOT EM TOGETHER
> 
> 
> ...



I keep waiting on this car to get finished to shoot it..

Tequila however needs a bit more..
The paint is beautiful..
but the undercarriage needs to be done =/


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 12:32 PM~13716810
> *I keep waiting on this car to get finished to shoot it..
> 
> Tequila however needs a bit more..
> ...


THE PIECE OF SHIT TEQUILA IS GETTING THE UNDERCARIGE CHROME SPRAY PAINTED. SO THE PICS SHOULD BE FROM FAR. LOL


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 28 2009, 12:39 PM~13716906
> *THE PIECE OF SHIT TEQUILA IS GETTING THE UNDERCARIGE CHROME SPRAY PAINTED. SO THE PICS SHOULD BE FROM FAR.  LOL
> *


I HAVE LIKE 4 CANS LEFT OVER IF YOU NEED SOME. IM ALMOST DONE SPRAY PAINTING MINE :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*Coming Soon....* See ya at the Big "M" picnic.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I dont think ive ever seen the motor of either car.. but i know Tequila needs color underneath


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

LadyDesireZ is makin' that cavalier even hotter


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, *Euro2low*, 2-Face '64, Lackin'onDuces, *INKSTINCT003, Bowtie South, caprice ridah*

whats up homies?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 28 2009, 01:29 PM~13716770
> *el almuerzo  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 28 2009, 01:14 PM~13717243
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Euro2low, 2-Face '64, Lackin'onDuces, INKSTINCT003, Bowtie South, caprice ridah
> 
> ...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Damn thats nice and clean..









[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 28 2009, 01:22 PM~13717316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


De pinga !!! quien se esta comiendo eso?? :0


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 28 2009, 03:14 PM~13717243
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Euro2low, 2-Face '64, Lackin'onDuces, INKSTINCT003, Bowtie South, caprice ridah
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 27 2009, 05:33 PM~13707307
> *ehhhh! got me there..i got to this place called rody's transmissions on 27 ave and 26st northwest for stock cars.
> *


you dont have the number


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Betty is lookin NASTY!!!! :thumbsup:

See ya at the Big "M" picnic.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 12:50 PM~13717003
> *Coming Soon.... See ya at the Big "M" picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean ass fuk


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 28 2009, 03:50 PM~13718222
> *Betty is lookin NASTY!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> See ya at the Big "M" picnic.
> ...


VERY NICE.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 28 2009, 07:57 AM~13713008
> *
> 
> i didnt know u were goin thru that mission...would've told u to check out that switch...same shit happened to my boy in the blue marquis at a ride out many many, mnay years ago in key biscayne. he got it towed all the way home, had a mechanic come, and tell him that the switch turned off... :uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Did anybody battle out there ?? (hoppers)


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

Members: REY DEL BARRIO, CALVIN, *sickassscion*, IIMPALAA, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, 93brougham, Euro2low, BUBBA-D

yooo, what it do


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 02:50 PM~13717003
> *Coming Soon.... See ya at the Big "M" picnic.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good *****...just here reading some post...catchin up...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, que bola loka


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 28 2009, 02:28 PM~13717953
> *De pinga !!! quien se esta comiendo eso??  :0
> *


For real... lucky ass *****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 28 2009, 04:53 PM~13719543
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, que bola loka
> *


chillin ni99a u


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 12:50 PM~13717003
> *Coming Soon.... See ya at the Big "M" picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Apr 28 2009, 05:48 PM~13720168
> *chillin ni99a u
> *


wat u want on the background let me know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, ELEGANCECC96,* Born 2 Die*
what up g


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 28 2009, 06:29 PM~13720553
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, ELEGANCECC96, Born 2 Die
> what up g
> *


chilling homey waiting for living the lowlife to star :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 28 2009, 09:35 PM~13720609
> *chilling homey waiting for living the lowlife to star  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 28 2009, 06:56 PM~13720832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bak dat up


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

damn that chicks face is busted lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 09:38 PM~13721374
> *damn that chicks face is busted lol
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 28 2009, 09:46 PM~13721496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those roads are so shitty.. I would be scared as hell to take my hands off the wheel to shoot a photo.. gotta give you credit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 28 2009, 02:50 PM~13718221
> *you dont have the number
> *


305-633-1508 or 1805 dnt remember


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 10:49 PM~13721547
> *Those roads are so shitty.. I would be scared as hell to take my hands off the wheel to shoot a photo.. gotta give you credit
> *


Thankz man that mean's alot comeing from you


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, *hwdsfinest,* *Euro2low, *MIA-HI-TECH, Nepz95, viejitos miami, CADILLAC D, BLAZED96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *Bowtie South,* STRAIGHTPIMPIN305
:wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Saw that credit card thing on the window of the hummer.. whats the deal with that?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

I saw someone was selling a regal frame i think it was but now i cant find it, anyone know who had posted it? 

Iam looking for a regal or cutlass or monte frame or whole car leme know.


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Apr 27 2009, 01:27 PM~13705328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ***** was killin it DAMN!! that hoe was bad
















Check out the tag FTY Sick


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 10:03 AM~13715136
> *No i dont..
> 
> I got some texts.. and she was saying things i said and you said.. i'm like.. what the hell.. she got cameras on you?
> *


it aint even that. it was bitch boy who was the problem :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 09:38 PM~13721374
> *damn that chicks face is busted lol
> *


SHIT I WOULD KICK OUTTA BED, UNTO THE FLOOR, AND TAP THAT ASS. I CAN WORK WITH A FACE, I DO NOT NEED TO REALLY SEE IT, BACK OF HER HEAD IS ALL I AM WORRIED ABOUT, WITH THAT BODY, SHIIIIT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 27 2009, 07:29 PM~13708786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



omg i look horrible in this pic :barf:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. you look fine.. knock it off


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 28 2009, 10:35 PM~13722535
> *it aint even that. it was bitch boy who was the problem :roflmao:
> *



I didnt want to be involved at all..

I dont like hearing "so i heard you asked about me at the cruise"

I'm like.. wtf.. I didnt know Joey Greco from Cheaters was there =/


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 28 2009, 11:38 PM~13722580
> *omg i look horrible in this pic :barf:
> *



naw u dont u look cute :biggrin: 

hey had to jump on n see who all on so with out furthr ado

what up homies


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 28 2009, 01:01 PM~13717104
> *LadyDesireZ is makin' that cavalier even hotter
> *


lol thanx


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

eurlo2low mz. lady desirez dirtsouthradio hatian 305 hopper 

what good 

ill be at the hng out watson tomorrow wit the cadi :h5:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Iceman.. didnt see you on Sunday


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 11:45 PM~13722700
> *Hey Iceman.. didnt see you on Sunday
> *



yea phil was workin on the cadi wish i would have been out ther reppin 25th street wit the homies but car came first ill b a towers friday wit her


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 08:42 PM~13722653
> *I didnt want to be involved at all..
> 
> I dont like hearing "so i heard you asked about me at the cruise"
> ...


 :roflmao: u know how she likes to annoy u..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 28 2009, 10:47 PM~13722753
> *:roflmao:  u know how she likes to annoy u..
> *



You would think.. If i gotta deal with the shit.. I should at least be tagging that..

I gotta deal with it.. and get nothing in return.. blah


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 08:40 PM~13722622
> *Lol.. you look fine.. knock it off
> *



no i dont lol.. the other one isnt that bad but that one is lol..

anywho by any chance did u take a pic of that orange altima that was parked in front of my car??


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

::nods::


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 11:00 PM~13721734
> *Saw* that credit card thing on the window of the hummer.. *whats the deal with that?
> *


  dont no


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Apr 28 2009, 08:44 PM~13722678
> *eurlo2low mz. lady desirez dirtsouthradio hatian 305 hopper
> 
> what good
> ...


Hey Rome,

Hope u take out the caddy 2morrow.. nd dont forget to come up to me nd say hi ok!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 08:49 PM~13722775
> *You would think.. If i gotta deal with the shit.. I should at least be tagging that..
> 
> I gotta deal with it.. and get nothing in return.. blah
> *


 :dunno: u should tell her :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Apr 28 2009, 11:44 PM~13722678
> *eurlo2low mz. lady desirez dirtsouthradio hatian 305 hopper
> 
> what good
> ...


yoooooooooooooo


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nester6662_@Apr 28 2009, 10:33 PM~13722510
> *This ***** was killin it DAMN!! that hoe was bad
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm gonna add this entire feature i did last year.. In my Photography thread tomorrow..

This is just a sample


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 29 2009, 12:01 AM~13723025
> *I'm gonna add this entire feature i did last year.. In my Photography thread tomorrow..
> 
> This is just a sample
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 28 2009, 09:02 PM~13723045
> *:biggrin: nice
> *


even b4 the patterned roof and trunk it was still holding


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Dont get me started.. 

I yell at Carlos everytime we talk about it..

That bitch painted it like 2 weeks after i shot him..

grrrr


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 28 2009, 11:57 PM~13722945
> *yoooooooooooooo
> *



hey homie whats good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Apr 29 2009, 12:21 AM~13723394
> *hey homie whats good
> *


chilll dowg....just working on a video....trying to get my ride rite......I was told last week after I deeped there was a lil hopp so IM hopeing something gose down tommor night....I ant 100% down with my setup but it's geting there


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 12:38 AM~13723728
> *chilll dowg....just working on a video....trying to get my ride rite......I was told last week after I deeped there was a lil hopp so IM hopeing something gose down tommor night....I ant 100% down with my setup but it's geting there
> *



well ill be there wit the cadi redone interior except for the seats ran out of money


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Apr 29 2009, 12:40 AM~13723777
> *well ill be there wit the cadi redone interior except for the seats ran out of money
> *


  man I know how you feel...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 29 2009, 01:18 AM~13724572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey watson bring sum models for tom we need chics at the hang out for pics lmao but it would b a good idea


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Apr 29 2009, 01:29 AM~13724766
> *hey watson bring sum models for tom we need chics at the hang out for pics lmao but it would b a good idea
> *


LOL........I ant on that tip yet with the models....once I get a new cam than it's show time


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

sak pase ?!?!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

watson, im still waitin for those pix bro...

ill be back in 10 minutes, gonna go smoke ....


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

fuk it homie we hit up pt strip club in get sum chics to come n use them lol hey they might not b the best chics but atleast we would have sum freaks in the house


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey phil we need models for the hang out wednesday night


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2009, 08:00 PM~13721734
> *Saw that credit card thing on the window of the hummer.. whats the deal with that?
> *


IT'S A LOWLYFE THANG


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Apr 28 2009, 10:44 PM~13725033
> *fuk it homie we hit up pt strip club in get sum chics to come n use them lol hey they might not b the best chics but atleast we would have sum freaks in the house
> *


There's a few good looking chics at pt's, I know a few of them..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

As a matter of fact we are going to
Hit up pt's after the hangout..whoever is down to ride
Let us know!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 28 2009, 12:27 PM~13716733
> *yo p when did u take this pic ?
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Apr 29 2009, 02:36 AM~13725641
> *As a matter of fact we are going to
> Hit up pt's after the hangout..whoever is down to ride
> Let us know!!
> *



for real u get a fellow lowlow homie the hook up lmao


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

some layitlow riders if this wa la at this time there be homies on lol
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

but for real homie got get goin gotta get car done for hng out c ya ther n hit the mi-ya-o in the morin


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Apr 29 2009, 12:07 AM~13725808
> *for real u get a fellow lowlow homie the hook up lmao
> *


No pressure!!  I got y'all 25st boys! I can't wait till tomorrow nite
I need a dam drink


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

join da club homie bday was on monday


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

ok homies im out 25th street rider hit bed


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh man!!! Pt's tonight str888888.....Im so down...gordo at what time fool???


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Apr 28 2009, 07:08 PM~13721944
> *I saw someone was selling a regal frame i think it was but now i cant find it, anyone know who had posted it?
> 
> Iam looking for a regal or cutlass or monte frame or whole car leme know.
> *


i think u might wana talk to lil rolly(yellow regal hopper),i know he might have a frame for you..give that ***** a holla...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Miami305Rida, *LARGE*, Evelitog, *HEAVErollerz90*


:wave: :wave: youall need to get to work


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

_*I just wanna thanks Chicho, Geo, Harold from Miami chop shop, and Elegance Intirior shop And for those that posted picture of my cadillac giving me props. Well thanks for everyone it was about tym that i open a lay it low account......*_   :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 29 2009, 07:32 AM~13726994
> *I just wanna thanks Chicho, Geo, Harold from Miami chop shop, and Elegance Intirior shop And for those that posted picture of my cadillac giving me props. Well thanks for everyone it was about tym that i open a lay it low account......     :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

i got some 26's oasis for sale...im askin $2,200 obo...bolt pattern is 5 on 5....will drill to any size...pm for info....dale


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, LIL ROLY, lalo22, *Que la verga LOCO*
CLAUDIO YOU FORGOT TO THANK THE JUDGES FROM THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lurking


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 29 2009, 07:50 AM~13727186
> *Lurking
> 
> 
> ...


cateyes :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ricky.. do your undercarraige bitch


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 29 2009, 07:54 AM~13727224
> *Ricky.. do your undercarraige bitch
> *


its already done all i need is trailing arms and diff :uh: 

bitch :biggrin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

we got new and used hydraulic and airbags parts...new and used rims and tires wht ever size u need... tvs,systems,alarms,window tinting,etc...one stop shop for all ur cars needs...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 29 2009, 09:58 AM~13727247
> *its already done all i need is trailing arms and diff :uh:
> 
> bitch :biggrin:
> *



No Bitch.. talking about paint..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Apr 29 2009, 09:58 AM~13727248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.. homie.. you want some better photos for your flyer?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 29 2009, 07:59 AM~13727261
> *No Bitch.. talking about paint..
> *


shiet i got a lot to do before i go painting my frame and belly. like finishing my fucking interior :uh: and redoing the juice, that shits pissing me off already.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lemme see a photo of your motor and trunk


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 29 2009, 08:03 AM~13727301
> *Lemme see a photo of your motor and trunk
> *


i dont know how to post pics. pm me ur number and I'll send u sum camera phone pics


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

oye i need a set of of chevy wire wheel adapters. if anyone has a set hit me up or pm me.. thanks in advance


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 29 2009, 08:01 AM~13727280
> *Lol.. homie.. you want some better photos for your flyer?
> *


if u got better picture of the cars we've done...sure y not...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:07 AM~13727333
> *oye i need a set of of chevy wire wheel adapters. if anyone has a set hit me up or pm me.. thanks in advance
> *


ADPTERS FOR WHAT??


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

sup peeps


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Apr 29 2009, 10:45 AM~13727717
> *if u got better picture of the cars we've done...sure y not...
> *



How am i supposed to know cars you've done..

I was offering to help with some photos of stuff you do.. not necessarily stuff you have done..

Figured you're place was new.. im guessing the list of "cars you've done" are pretty small right now


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Apr 29 2009, 11:37 AM~13728472
> *sup peeps
> *



Lol @ you editing "sup peeps"


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Is this Fleetwood still in miami?


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 29 2009, 12:39 PM~13728501
> *Lol @ you editing "sup peeps"
> *


yup it look better that pees


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 29 2009, 04:01 AM~13726257
> *Oh man!!! Pt's tonight str888888.....Im so down...gordo at what time fool???
> *


Pt's 2nite after the hangout..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Whats up Miami


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats up purple :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys :wave: wuts poppin?? Who's riding to the hangout 2nite??


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

whts good ya...i got a set of brand new 13'z all chrome og wires with two pron knock off never mounted on tires ... i paid 550 for them ill let dem go for 500...pm me if interest to send u a pic


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Apr 29 2009, 11:16 AM~13729738
> *whts good ya...i got a set of brand new 13'z all chrome og wires with two pron knock off never mounted on tires ... i paid 550 for them ill let dem go for 500...pm me if interest to send u a pic
> *


Jason u better go to the hangout 2nite!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 29 2009, 10:56 AM~13729488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ddaaaaammmm homie!!! That's the definition of a bubble but :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:07 AM~13727333
> *oye i need a set of of chevy wire wheel adapters. if anyone has a set hit me up or pm me.. thanks in advance
> *


you know the ones that come 2 red and 2 whites...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

where is this hangout at 2night?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

who riding to the hang out to night its the last wensday of the month so it should be good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 29 2009, 12:45 PM~13730709
> *where is this hangout  at 2night?
> *


inkstinct tattoo's 
nw 27ave and nw 160 st


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 29 2009, 12:45 PM~13730717
> *who riding to the hang out to night its the last wensday of the month so it should be good
> *


i should be there...u coming out?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 29 2009, 02:52 PM~13730790
> *i should be there...u coming out?
> *


yea


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 28 2009, 10:26 PM~13724715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pix pimp.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 29 2009, 12:45 PM~13730709
> *where is this hangout  at 2night?
> *


on 27th ave off thye palmetto...

106 st nw 27th ave


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 29 2009, 01:09 PM~13730987
> *on 27th ave off thye palmetto...
> 
> 106 st nw 27th ave
> *


Oh thanks sweetie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 29 2009, 01:09 PM~13730987
> *on 27th ave off thye palmetto...
> 
> 106 st nw 27th ave
> *


got to correct u darling its on 160th street.


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 94pimplac, hwdsfinest, 305KingCadillac, 83delta88, *caprice ridah*, ROLLIN TITO, 93brougham, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ


you riding tonight


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 29 2009, 12:07 PM~13730291
> *you know the ones that come 2 red and 2 whites...
> *



sup i got some...pm me


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Apr 29 2009, 03:20 PM~13731087
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 94pimplac, hwdsfinest, 305KingCadillac, 83delta88, caprice ridah, ROLLIN TITO, 93brougham, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> you riding tonight
> *


yea u


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 29 2009, 06:03 AM~13726258
> *i think u might wana talk to lil rolly(yellow regal hopper),i know he might have a frame for you..give that ***** a holla...
> *


thanks man.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90, -CAROL CITY- :wave: :wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 29 2009, 03:26 PM~13732465
> *HEAVErollerz90, -CAROL CITY- :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuz up Dog!!  :420: :420:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 29 2009, 11:07 AM~13729608
> *Hey guys :wave: wuts poppin?? Who's riding to the hangout 2nite??
> *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 29 2009, 09:56 AM~13729488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like she sat on 2 basketballs and they just went up there...que dios bendiga ese cullloooooooo..... :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *INKSTINCT003*, tukin24s, DRòN
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 29 2009, 04:04 PM~13730941
> *thanks for the pix pimp.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HCGLLaCAAA8&feature

ok here's a lil something I was working on last night.........hope yall like it......I got alot more to come :biggrin: 
















If you dont like it plz keep ur comments to yourself...THANK YOU


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 05:02 PM~13733438
> *HCGLLaCAAA8&feature
> 
> ok here's a lil something I was working on last night.........hope yall like it......I got alot more to come  :biggrin:
> ...


gettin better and better :h5:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 07:02 PM~13733438
> *HCGLLaCAAA8&feature
> 
> ok here's a lil something I was working on last night.........hope yall like it......I got alot more to come  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN TITO,* HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED,* lalo22, *Chulow*, lmadera
:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 29 2009, 01:56 PM~13729488
> *
> 
> 
> ...




esa chiquita ta enterita y tiene tremendo................................. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 29 2009, 05:32 PM~13733771
> *esa chiquita ta enterita y tiene tremendo................................. :biggrin:
> *


*CULOOO!*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

k-bola tito....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 29 2009, 08:07 PM~13733485
> *gettin better and better :h5:
> *


THANKZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ man im just trying to do my part for the lowrider movement down here dowg............Im on some str8 up cail shit fuck all this HATEING & BEEFING shit that some ppl like doing out here...........I got alot of other ppl cars so there's alot of shit IM working on.....I ant even trying to get payd or make money & shit Im doing these videos for the real ryders


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Apr 29 2009, 08:27 PM~13733713
> *
> *


Thankz


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 05:02 PM~13733438
> *HCGLLaCAAA8&feature
> 
> ok here's a lil something I was working on last night.........hope yall like it......I got alot more to come  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 29 2009, 05:33 PM~13733779
> *k-bola tito....
> *


shit man here just counting down for this thing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Chulow*
plz post some pic's from the ride out :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:31 PM~13733751
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, lalo22, Chulow, lmadera :wave:*


 wuz up homie? hows the caddy coming?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 08:02 PM~13733438
> *HCGLLaCAAA8&featureok here's a lil something I was working on last night.........hope yall like it......I got alot more to come  :biggrin: If you dont like it plz keep ur comments to yourself...THANK YOU*


 i want to see it but im on my phone, do u have the link?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

for the BIG M boys


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 05:33 PM~13733782
> *THANKZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ man im just trying to do my part for the lowrider movement down here dowg............Im on some str8 up cail shit fuck all this HATEING & BEEFING shit that some ppl like doing out here...........I got alot of other ppl cars so there's alot of shit IM  working on.....I ant even trying to get payd or make money & shit Im doing these videos for the real ryders
> *


thats some real talk homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:31 PM~13733751
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, lalo22, Chulow, lmadera
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: just working on car trying to get her ready to swang on some of these towncars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 29 2009, 08:40 PM~13733854
> *i want to see it but im on my phone, do u have the link?
> *


www.youtube.com/mrlowrider305


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 29 2009, 08:42 PM~13733870
> *thats some real talk homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz...........shit I wann paint cars for a liveing to be real with you....I went to school for a lil minte than just ended up stoping


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Apr 29 2009, 05:39 PM~13733840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tyte work dawg. u coming out tonite?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:59 PM~13734038
> *sup dawg shit the lac got put bak to d.d. status again.. i got something else coming. hows urs doing? u get them batteries from harold yet?
> tyte work dawg. u coming out tonite?
> *


yup rideing in 10mines


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Miami305Rida, *Made You A Hater*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lmadera, ROLLIN TITO, *Chulow*, DOMREP64, hwdsfinest :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 08:55 PM~13733997
> *www.youtube.com/mrlowrider305*


 NA-ECE! TIGHT WORK HOMIE, LETS KEEP MIA ALIVE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 05:02 PM~13733438
> *HCGLLaCAAA8&feature
> 
> ok here's a lil something I was working on last night.........hope yall like it......I got alot more to come  :biggrin:
> ...


Do your thang Big Dog........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 05:50 PM~13733939
> *:biggrin: just working on car trying to get her ready to swang on some of these towncars
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: ......... i better get started.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 05:50 PM~13733939
> *:biggrin: just working on car trying to get her ready to swang on some of these towncars
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 07:50 PM~13733939
> *:biggrin: just working on car trying to get her ready to swang on some of these towncars
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks chicho 4 the help puto on saturday good looking out


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Chulow whats up homie??

yo you still down for what we talked about couple months ago? (Photo shoot) should be ready in the next month or month and half.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 06:02 PM~13733438
> *HCGLLaCAAA8&feature
> 
> ok here's a lil something I was working on last night.........hope yall like it......I got alot more to come  :biggrin:
> ...



NICE.......................REAL GOOD, WATSON. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz everyone for the video love :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Towncars* are my competition so IM coming out for you dudes......No beef just some friendly competition


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 09:31 PM~13737392
> *Towncars are my competition so IM coming out for you dudes......No beef just some friendly competition
> *


shit watson get ur game face on cuz the ***** there (rey del barrio) is on some serious level :biggrin: thats my dawg!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER


:wave: YO YOU WAITING ON THE VIDEO TO :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 29 2009, 10:16 PM~13738132
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER
> :wave: YO YOU WAITING ON THE VIDEO TO :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: hell yeah!...lol.. :yes:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 30 2009, 12:16 AM~13738132
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER
> :wave: YO YOU WAITING ON THE VIDEO TO :biggrin:
> *


almost done :biggrin: 

had to rush a little cause you ****** are impatient! lol, so the music messed up while finalizing and claudios song starts a bit early, but w/e.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER+Apr 30 2009, 12:50 AM~13738587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 30 2009, 01:22 AM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: DAM THAT SHIT CAME OUT RAW AS FUCK YOU ARE OFFICIALLY OUR CAMERA MAN :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 27 2009, 08:33 PM~13707312
> *Thanks again to eveyone for helping me out.....my boss today help me out I was feeling real dum after he told me why my car dident want to start up....inside of the fuel pump is a spring & if it takes a hard hit it turn's off the fuel pump(its like a kill switch)anywayz all I had to do was hit the kill switch off than my shit was str8
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious? You didn't know that switch was there???? :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 29 2009, 10:32 AM~13726994
> *I just wanna thanks Chicho, Geo, Harold from Miami chop shop, and Elegance Intirior shop And for those that posted picture of my cadillac giving me props. Well thanks for everyone it was about tym that i open a lay it low account......     :biggrin:
> *



oye loco, te cambio la casa por un chicle loco?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 11:31 PM~13737392
> *Towncars are my competition so IM coming out for you dudes......No beef just some friendly competition
> *


:0 :thumbsup: 

wat yr u building?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 05:02 PM~13733438
> *HCGLLaCAAA8&feature
> 
> ok here's a lil something I was working on last night.........hope yall like it......I got alot more to come  :biggrin:
> ...


TIGHT WORK HOMEY KEEP IT UP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 30 2009, 02:22 AM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 30 2009, 02:27 AM~13739026
> *Are you serious? You didn't know that switch was there????  :uh:
> *


Ya but I wasent sure what it was for but fuckin it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 30 2009, 12:35 AM~13737473
> *shit watson get ur game face on cuz the ***** there (rey del barrio) is on some serious level  :biggrin:  thats my dawg!
> *


well my body of my car is a 92 so IM coming after the 90 to 97 body style towncars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 30 2009, 03:57 AM~13739432
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> wat yr u building?
> *


92 Mercury Grand Marquis


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Straight Pimpin took best club last night...propz to yall


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Apr 29 2009, 11:38 PM~13736494
> *Chulow whats up homie??
> 
> yo you still down for what we talked about couple months ago? (Photo shoot) should be ready in the next month or month and half.
> *


Down like james brown


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Those vids lookin good...props....2 Dron and Mr, Lowrider  

I think thats the first time I've ever seen Made you a HAter move.... :0 :thumbsup: 

Both those caddies are sick.....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 29 2009, 11:22 PM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 My ***** Luis !!!!!!... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 30 2009, 05:00 AM~13739790
> *Those vids lookin good...props....2 Dron and Mr, Lowrider
> 
> I think thats the first time I've ever seen Made you a HAter move.... :0  :thumbsup:
> ...


x1000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 29 2009, 11:22 PM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...


damnn i left too early. both caddies getting up nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
next it could be the monty :biggrin: :biggrin: or not


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2009, 03:27 AM~13739603
> *:biggrin:
> *


chicho need to learn to hit both cars at the same time - lol -tight work on both them rides


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> nice!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, UNIT-310,* INKSTINCT003*, *Que la verga LOCO*, bung, all-eyez-onme
:wave: sup fellas... i see claudio hiding in the cut...lol


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 29 2009, 11:40 PM~13739129
> *oye loco, te cambio la casa por un chicle loco?
> *


oye perro, te cambio mi carro por tus ojos verde


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2009, 03:47 AM~13739666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin: 

cant believe they gave us a COLD 24 pack of Coronas... crazy shit...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 30 2009, 07:38 AM~13740625
> *Nice  :biggrin:
> 
> cant believe they gave us a COLD 24 pack of Coronas... crazy shit...
> *


congrats...


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 29 2009, 10:32 AM~13726994
> *I just wanna thanks Chicho, Geo, Harold from Miami chop shop, and Elegance Intirior shop And for those that posted picture of my cadillac giving me props. Well thanks for everyone it was about tym that i open a lay it low account......     :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 30 2009, 02:22 AM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...


address link?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 29 2009, 11:22 PM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...


   Cadillac Swangin!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2009, 03:47 AM~13739666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back that up watson props to u homey


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 30 2009, 10:37 AM~13740620
> *oye perro, te cambio mi carro por tus ojos verde
> *


lol.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Low_Ski_13, :wave: :wave: wats good homeys


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

what up playa?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Apr 30 2009, 11:41 AM~13743277
> *what up playa?
> *


here chillin homey


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 12:44 PM~13742597
> *address link?
> *


Huh? Like the URL? I think if you double click it it'll take you. If not just look up joe4225 in YouTube.



Anyways I had to put the current song cause YouTube took off the audio I put on it like 15 mins after loading it. Apparently YouTube recognizes "still d.r.e." FAST.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 30 2009, 03:10 PM~13743613
> *Huh? Like the URL? I think if you double click it it'll take you. If not just look up joe4225 in YouTube.
> Anyways I had to put the current song cause YouTube took off the audio I put on it like 15 mins after loading it. Apparently YouTube recognizes "still d.r.e." FAST.
> *


thanks i just found it. gr8 video :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone have any chevy rally wheels for sale??


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

What happenned 2 the honda (superman) i heard he was gonna show up ....???


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

i will b there next week with more details on my car go see :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 30 2009, 07:40 AM~13740639
> *congrats...
> *


thanx but funny thing is i couldnt enjoy it cuz i dont like beer lol


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

:0


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

if you wanna see the car go tomorrow to my boy shop we having a hang out


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah i heard about that...Its at CNA customs hialeah......all types of cars welcome


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Apr 30 2009, 01:08 PM~13744354
> *if you wanna see the car go tomorrow to my boy shop we having a hang out
> *


it must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

bTW HELLO EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 30 2009, 01:27 PM~13744634
> *bTW HELLO EVERYONE :wave:
> *


Hi


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 30 2009, 04:52 PM~13744929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, Nepz95, CADILLAC D, GbodyonD's, *ROLLIN TITO*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 30 2009, 11:26 AM~13743091
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Low_Ski_13,  :wave:  :wave: wats good homeys
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: chillin ni99a wuzz good wit u


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Apr 30 2009, 02:39 PM~13745392
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: chillin ni99a wuzz good wit u
> *


just finished building ma lil brother bike and puttin g a continental kit on mines :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Chulow, nwb24klink, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Born 2 Die, *DOUBLE-O* :scrutinize:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS BITCH GOT ALOT OF HAIR ON THOSE LEGS SHAVE PUTA 

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 








:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 06:02 PM~13745588
> *THIS BITCH GOT ALOT OF HAIR ON THOSE LEGS SHAVE PUTA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Apr 30 2009, 08:00 AM~13739790
> *Those vids lookin good...props....2 Dron and Mr, Lowrider
> 
> I think thats the first time I've ever seen Made you a HAter move.... :0  :thumbsup:
> ...


Thankz homie 


BIG M ANT FUCKIN AROUND I SEE.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Apr 30 2009, 02:10 PM~13742922
> *   Cadillac Swangin!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

AGAIN CONOOOOOOO


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 30 2009, 02:22 AM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Apr 30 2009, 09:59 AM~13740322
> *chicho need to learn to hit both cars at the same time - lol -tight work on both them rides
> *


He's the switchman of MIAMI


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 30 2009, 12:22 AM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice.


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Tomorrow after 8:00 pm there is a small gathering (hangout) at CNA customs in hialeah gardens, there will be music drinks just something 2 do on a friday night without DRAMA just chill and share car stories ans ideas with fellow riderz ( you could even get a deal on an interior or music installation job) , maybe a lil hoppin' and sound off battle :buttkick: all cars invited !!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 30 2009, 06:32 PM~13745909
> *Tomorrow after 8:00 pm there is a small gathering (hangout) at CNA customs in hialeah gardens, there will be music drinks just something 2 do on a friday night without DRAMA just chill and share car stories ans ideas with fellow  riderz ( you could even get a deal on an interior or music installation job) , maybe a lil hoppin' and  sound off battle  :buttkick:  all cars invited !!
> *


whats the address?


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 03:05 PM~13745617
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> AGAIN CONOOOOOOO
> ...


white boy ill take these girls with hairy legs any day over the greasies u like


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 06:34 PM~13745923
> *whats the address?
> *


10910 nw 138 st.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 30 2009, 06:35 PM~13745936
> *white boy ill take these girls with hairy legs any day over the greasies u like
> *


and he do like them greasies :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 30 2009, 03:36 PM~13745945
> *10910 nw 138 st.
> *


just behind the Home Depot on okeechobee and the turnpike.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REY DEL BARRIO_@Apr 30 2009, 02:32 PM~13745323
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, Nepz95, CADILLAC D, GbodyonD's, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> ...


que bola


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THIS IS SEXY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2009, 04:20 PM~13746383
> *THIS IS SEXY
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybv3wXMVAkA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 30 2009, 03:32 PM~13745909
> *Tomorrow after 8:00 pm there is a small gathering (hangout) at CNA customs in hialeah gardens, there will be music drinks just something 2 do on a friday night without DRAMA just chill and share car stories ans ideas with fellow  riderz ( you could even get a deal on an interior or music installation job) , maybe a lil hoppin' and  sound off battle  :buttkick:  all cars invited !!
> *


from 8 to what time


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 30 2009, 06:36 PM~13745945
> *10910 nw 138 st.
> *


see ya guys tomorrow


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

for sale for 400 comes how u see it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 04:05 PM~13745617
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> AGAIN CONOOOOOOO
> ...



imagine the bollo......................... :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 30 2009, 05:05 PM~13746781
> *from 8 to what time
> *


it should run 4 a while....depends on the crowd


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Apr 30 2009, 05:56 PM~13747290
> *it should run 4 a while....depends on the crowd
> *


ight 4show straight pimpin will be there


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

aight homie...............oh by the way strippers are allow too, so dont be shy ladiez


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

straightpimpincc cadillac rida :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 09:31 PM~13737392
> *Towncars are my competition so IM coming out for you dudes......No beef just some friendly competition
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...Yes sir....................


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 30 2009, 06:31 PM~13747628
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 06:44 PM~13747743
> *
> *


bad ass piture homie :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Phill G. At WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Nice pics Chulow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 06:44 PM~13747743
> *
> *


Nice................... :0  :cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 30 2009, 09:53 PM~13747844
> *Nice pics Chulow. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks MAANDO, Us Miami Photographers are going to shine :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 30 2009, 01:22 AM~13738991
> *heres what everyone who left the hangout early missed lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 30 2009, 09:56 PM~13747889
> *:0  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

damn i cant see the video ..that shits saying try later error occured


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 09:55 PM~13747880
> *Thanks MAANDO, Us Miami Photographers are going to shine  :biggrin:
> *


Im riding up to Dade City on sunday to shoot the show for the Impressive CC boys. Ill be posting up some pics monday.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Chulow, CADILLAC D :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 94Fleetwoodswangin, chevyboy01, LOWinFLA*,<span style='color:blue'> Chulow*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 30 2009, 09:05 PM~13747975
> *Chulow, CADILLAC D :wave:  :wave:
> *



YOU RIDING TO THAT HANGOUT TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 30 2009, 10:01 PM~13747936
> *Im riding up to Dade City on sunday to shoot the show for the Impressive CC boys. Ill be posting up some pics monday.
> *


Thats whats up, Monday it is  

BTW, Im editing some pics for the next issue on emptybellymag.com so stay tuned for the issue coming up. After that ill post up all the pics from the rideout


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 30 2009, 10:05 PM~13747975
> *Chulow, CADILLAC D :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup homie..... See yall tomorrow... Are you guys riding?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 07:44 PM~13747743
> *
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (*4 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users )
2 Members: Chulow, CADILLAC D

hno: hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 30 2009, 09:35 PM~13747666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 30 2009, 06:35 PM~13745936
> *white boy ill take these girls with hairy legs any day over the greasies u like
> *


THATS CUZ MY DICK REACHES I AIN'T SCARED OF FAT PUSSY SHORT STROKER :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MR.LOWRIDER305


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 30 2009, 06:37 PM~13745954
> *and he do like them  greasies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 30 2009, 10:06 PM~13747990
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: 94Fleetwoodswangin, chevyboy01, LOWinFLA,<span style='color:blue'> Chulow
> 
> ...


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 30 2009, 09:31 PM~13747633
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...Yes sir....................
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 08:52 PM~13747835
> *Phill G. At WORK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *



Haha.. guess i deserve that..

nice default =D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 09:44 PM~13747743
> *
> *


 :biggrin: DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN RIGHT CLICK,SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 10:42 PM~13748463
> *Haha.. guess i deserve that..
> 
> nice default =D
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Euro2low, *BloodBath*


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 10:31 PM~13748334
> *MR.LOWRIDER305
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 10:31 PM~13748334
> *MR.LOWRIDER305
> 
> 
> *



MAMI QUE SERA LO QUE QUIERE LE NERGO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 10:49 PM~13748582
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Chulow, ErickaNjr, MAAANDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, sucio138, REY DEL BARRIO, swanginbigbodies, *Nepz95*, BloodBath

:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 10:50 PM~13748599
> *MAMI QUE SERA LO QUE QUIERE LE NERGO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: What dose that mean??????????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 07:31 PM~13748331
> *THATS CUZ MY DICK REACHES I AIN'T SCARED OF FAT PUSSY SHORT STROKER  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. did you take a "cut the corner of a car off in photos" class? =D


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:06 PM~13748797
> *Chulow.. did you take a "cut the corner of a car off in photos" class? =D
> *


Dont worry Chulow.... this ***** told me the same thing.... Now im all conscious about it when I take my pics. Good point tho.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CAROL CITY-, Chulow, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, Lac-of-Respect, 94Fleetwoodswangin, HEAVErollerz90</span> 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 09:50 PM~13748599
> *MAMI QUE SERA LO QUE QUIERE LE NERGO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU STUPID AS FUCK TALK ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:06 PM~13748797
> *Chulow.. did you take a "cut the corner of a car off in photos" class? =D
> *


Not really, just a '' learn your self, do what you want'' class :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 10:09 PM~13748831
> *Not really, just a '' learn your self, do what you want''  class  :biggrin:
> *



You taking open enrollment? i need a class like that =/


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 10:08 PM~13748822
> *CAROL CITY-, Chulow, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, Lac-of-Respect, 94Fleetwoodswangin,  HEAVErollerz90</span>
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



QUE LA VERGA HABLA MIERDA :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 30 2009, 11:08 PM~13748815
> *Dont worry Chulow.... this ***** told me the same thing.... Now im all conscious about it when I take my pics. Good point tho.
> *


True, Phill does good work, so ill definitely look into it. Hey, what can anyone say, gots to learn from the experienced, and the best


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 30 2009, 11:10 PM~13748853
> *QUE LA VERGA HABLA MIERDA :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP PUSSY WHIP


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:09 PM~13748842
> *You taking open enrollment? i need a class like that =/
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you know us starting out, have lots to learn :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 08:08 PM~13748822
> *CAROL CITY-, Chulow, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, Lac-of-Respect, 94Fleetwoodswangin,  HEAVErollerz90</span>
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Definitely not the best..

Its just my funny way of pushing you to be even better..

Do it with a little comedy..

with people like you.. there are no people like me =D


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:12 PM~13748884
> *Definitely not the best..
> 
> Its just my funny way of pushing you to be even better..
> ...


and with your comedy I add... 
FO SHIZZLE MY NIZZLE 
:biggrin: 

yo do good work though


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 30 2009, 11:08 PM~13748822
> *CAROL CITY-, Chulow, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, Lac-of-Respect, 94Fleetwoodswangin,  HEAVErollerz90</span>
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE WUZZZAAHH :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I appreciate it..

I'm leaving Saturday for North Carolina.. Got four features and a show i am shooting.. 

I leave you with the responsibility of running the South Florida Photo Department while im gone


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:16 PM~13748932
> *I appreciate it..
> 
> I'm leaving Saturday for North Carolina.. Got four features and a show i am shooting..
> ...


Im selling my lil camera for good, to upscale it just a little, hopefully it sells quick on ebay so i can pay off the semi daddy of cameras :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 11:18 PM~13748951
> *Im selling my lil camera for good, to upscale it just a little, hopefully it sells quick on ebay so i can pay off the semi daddy of cameras  :biggrin:
> *


What are you getting homie?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 30 2009, 11:19 PM~13748958
> *What are you getting homie?
> *


Still undecided about the d300 and d700!!!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

<~~~ Gots a nice D200 for sale


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 11:20 PM~13748973
> *Still undecided about the d300 and d700!!!!  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Ive shot a couple pics with Phils 300 and that things is ridiculous!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:21 PM~13748979
> *<~~~ Gots a nice D200 for sale
> *


Ive seen it. That thing is nice and great priced too. You should jump on that!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

lol.. you fell in love with my 10-20mm


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:21 PM~13748979
> *<~~~ Gots a nice D200 for sale
> *


my homey LARGE has it and its a real good cam, but im getting which ever new cam i get at 1/2 price, so im taking the deal


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:22 PM~13749000
> *lol.. you fell in love with my 10-20mm
> *


Yeah.... I got one of those on the back burner... just not that low of an F-stop.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mando.. remember.. if you do what you told me you are doing this weekend.. you gotta be careful where you put them (Layitlow)

Just some advice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 30 2009, 11:09 PM~13748824
> *YOU STUPID AS FUCK TALK ALOT :biggrin:
> *


It's something bad???


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:22 PM~13749000
> *lol.. you fell in love with my 10-20mm
> *


THATS A MUST


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:25 PM~13749022
> *Mando.. remember.. if you do what you told me you are doing this weekend.. you gotta be careful where you put them (Layitlow)
> 
> Just some advice
> *


Yeah I know. Also, I emailed Saul but got no response. :dunno: Anyone else?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats the person that you need to go through..

Just be patient


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:28 PM~13749070
> *Thats the person that you need to go through..
> 
> Just be patient
> *


Yes MASTER...  Ill get with you on Monday and give you what you asked for when you get back. Also, show you what I was doing too.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Apr 30 2009, 11:28 PM~13749070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 yall got something going on that i dont know :0 :biggrin: lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 30 2009, 10:29 PM~13749082
> *Yes MASTER...  Ill get with you on Monday and give you what you asked for when you get back. Also, show you what I was doing too.
> *



What i asked for?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:34 PM~13749164
> *What i asked for?
> *


The DVD i never got to u


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 10:32 PM~13749131
> *:0  yall got something going on that i dont know  :0  :biggrin:  lol
> *



Someones gotta shoot the porn awards while im gone =D


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:35 PM~13749177
> *Someones gotta shoot the porn awards while im gone =D
> *


:yes:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 30 2009, 10:35 PM~13749175
> *The DVD i never got to u
> *



Buddy of mine came through with CS2


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:36 PM~13749189
> *Buddy of mine came through with CS2
> *


OK cool. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 11:35 PM~13749177
> *Someones gotta shoot the porn awards while im gone =D
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Born 2 Die, stunnin on dem, ELEGANCECC96,* viejitos miami*, *Chulow, Euro2low*, Da Beast21, Lilwade
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

whats up big dog.,.



Uploading a couple photos from this years AVN awards..

I'll try to post some before Photobucket removes them

(They really should allow nudity.. shit they have even removed some of my model bikini shots)

They must be run by Republicans


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a set of chevy rally wheels,if anyone has some
For sale please pm me,thanks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 30 2009, 09:44 PM~13749302
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Born 2 Die, stunnin on dem, ELEGANCECC96, viejitos miami, Chulow, Euro2low, Da Beast21, Lilwade
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  viejitos miami in your hood


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 30 2009, 11:54 PM~13749442
> * viejitos miami in your hood
> *


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

AVN Awards in Vegas January 2009


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

alright im getting bored.. Figured you guys arent really paying attention aways =D


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 1 2009, 12:05 AM~13749588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mary Carey













T-Pain


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeeeeeeah Boy!!!


Its Flava Flav.. (The Clown)


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Im out.... GOODNITE LIL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah good idea.. Night all


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pics phil


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*caprice ridah*

:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 1 2009, 01:10 AM~13751392
> *caprice ridah
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 30 2009, 09:44 PM~13747743
> *
> *



BAD ASS pic homie...definate right click and save..BET that up!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, R.O CUTTY, Da Beast21, lalo22


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## dub305 (May 7, 2008)

yo im lookin for batteries prefferd new if any 1 got da hook up pm me


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

any body has a 13 center gold for sale....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have 2 ton or 2 3/4 ton springs, I only need about 3 turns. I need them for the rear of a 64 Impala........................thanks, pm me.


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodmorning guys :wave:

Whos goin to that hangout behind home depot 2nite???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 07:51 AM~13753151
> *Goodmorning guys :wave:
> 
> Whos goin to that hangout behind home depot 2nite???
> *


IDK BUT MOST OF US ARE RIDING TO THE TOWERS...

good morning


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

forget towers today, everybody come n support my boy hangout


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@May 1 2009, 08:53 AM~13753629
> *forget towers today, everybody come n support my boy hangout
> *


na i rather support the towers!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, 94pimplac, *INKSTINCT003*, LIL ROLY, carlows, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, man of steel 305
que bola asere! :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2009, 07:24 AM~13752956
> *Anyone have 2 ton or 2 3/4 ton springs, I only need about 3 turns. I need them for the rear of a 64 Impala........................thanks, pm me.
> *


I HAVE A PAIR, BUT THEY 4 TURNS AND THEY FOR A 65 BELAIR


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 1 2009, 09:03 AM~13753739
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, 94pimplac, INKSTINCT003, LIL ROLY, carlows, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, man of steel 305
> que bola asere! :wave:
> *


DIMELO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 1 2009, 09:07 AM~13753793
> *
> DIMELO
> *


aqui asere dame shit different day... working on the project.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2009, 08:24 AM~13752956
> *Anyone have 2 ton or 2 3/4 ton springs, I only need about 3 turns. I need them for the rear of a 64 Impala........................thanks, pm me.
> *


miami chop shop has some 2089 nw 135st or hit him up305-688-8981
ask for harold


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@May 1 2009, 09:53 AM~13753629
> *forget towers today, everybody come n support my boy hangout
> *


support what boy new guy in the hood


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305+May 1 2009, 08:53 AM~13753629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


towers gos on EVERY friday. y not support a local ryder throwin a hangout at his own shop?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

not hector my boy has been around for while. he just doing a hangout for everybody to go n have fun, u welcome if u want to come in


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 07:51 AM~13753151
> *Goodmorning guys :wave:
> 
> Whos goin to that hangout behind home depot 2nite???
> *


I might swing by


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 30 2009, 10:01 PM~13749529
> *AVN Awards in Vegas January 2009
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta have more pics than that!


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2009, 09:31 PM~13737392
> *Towncars are my competition so IM coming out for you dudes......No beef just some friendly competition
> *


yo watson that must mean your aiming 4 the big dog lo lo yo the rest of the town cars relax i got this one :biggrin: just some friedly competition quote unquote watson :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2009, 10:24 AM~13752956
> *Anyone have 2 ton or 2 3/4 ton springs, I only need about 3 turns. I need them for the rear of a 64 Impala........................thanks, pm me.
> *


i have a set of 3 ton NEW with that many turns...pm me if interested


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

HEY DRE :wave:


----------



## elegance custom ed (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 1 2009, 09:01 AM~13753716
> *na i rather support the towers!
> *


yo get of my dawg man of steel dick buddy :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 10:50 AM~13754967
> *HEY DRE :wave:
> *


WUS GOOD MAMI. YALL DIDNT SAVE ME A BEER


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Mia whats good :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@May 1 2009, 11:12 AM~13755207
> *yo get of my dawg man of steel dick buddy  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 1 2009, 11:28 AM~13755374
> *WUS GOOD MAMI. YALL DIDNT SAVE ME A BEER
> *


we had 2 left nd i dunno wqho ended up takin them.. i did look ur way buit there was no one there anymore.. sorry..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 30 2009, 08:29 PM~13747018
> *for sale for 400 comes how u see it
> 
> 
> ...



that's that frame I did for chantel yearssssssssssss ago.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 1 2009, 09:29 AM~13754060
> *:thumbsup:
> towers gos on EVERY friday. y not support a local ryder throwin a hangout at his own shop?
> *



foreal x1000 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

[*lil roly* wats good [/B]SIZE=14]


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 1 2009, 11:28 AM~13755374
> *WUS GOOD MAMI. YALL DIDNT SAVE ME A BEER
> *


Boracho :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 1 2009, 09:29 AM~13754060
> *:thumbsup:
> towers gos on EVERY friday. y not support a local ryder throwin a hangout at his own shop?
> *


cuz i rather take my daughter to the towers where she has fun verses a local hangout. just my opinion


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegance custom ed_@May 1 2009, 11:12 AM~13755207
> *yo get of my dawg man of steel dick buddy  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


we were having a conversation. get off of mine!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 1 2009, 12:06 PM~13755697
> *Boracho :biggrin:
> *


FUMATE UN CAMPECHE LOCO.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 1 2009, 11:56 AM~13755605
> *that's that frame I did for chantel yearssssssssssss ago.
> *


i know ma boy is selling it


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 1 2009, 09:29 AM~13754060
> *:thumbsup:
> towers gos on EVERY friday. y not support a local ryder throwin a hangout at his own shop?
> *


X100.... plus superman might appear :dunno: ..... c'mon tito show sum luv 4 the hood. :h5:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Made You A Hater, sweatitsdelta88, carlows, chevyboy01, SANTO_DIABLO, Boulevard305, bung :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 1 2009, 12:46 PM~13756093
> *X100.... plus superman might appear  :dunno: .....  c'mon tito show sum luv 4 the hood. :h5:
> *


to be clear *nothing against* superman. i will not go. 

wat has the hood done for me for me to do for the hood?
i do for myself! 
sorry homie horrible comment to say for me to do for the hood...lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, wats crakin


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 1 2009, 12:53 PM~13756199
> *to be clear nothing against superman. i will not go.
> 
> wat has the hood done for me for me to do for the hood?
> ...


you have done nuttin' 4 yourself or the hood, people say you have never even hadd a candy paint job on any of your "*PROJECTS" ..You are fat tito right?


Now thatz a comment.*


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 12:58 PM~13756267
> *Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, wats crakin
> *


wat up pimp.....


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

couple weeks the purple one will be out
:biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 1 2009, 03:01 PM~13756301
> *you have done nuttin' 4 yourself or the hood, people say you have never even hadd a candy paint job on any of your "PROJECTS"  ..You are fat tito right?
> Now thatz a comment.
> *


*
now thats just bein a keyboard warrior tryin to stir up some more drama.*


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

:0 tight work


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 1 2009, 03:05 PM~13756341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

hno: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Now that purple caddy is a PROJECT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 12:58 PM~13756267
> *Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, wats crakin
> *


wut up fool..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 1 2009, 01:01 PM~13756301
> *you have done nuttin' 4 yourself or the hood, people say you have never even hadd a candy paint job on any of your "PROJECTS"  ..You are fat tito right?
> Now thatz a comment.
> *


*
well tell your ppl to first mind there business second not only did i've had candy. ive had pearls and base coats and primers and rustbuckets and bikes... u get the idea. :biggrin: and yes seeing that it concerns u that im a fatboy then yea!*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 1 2009, 01:04 PM~13756331
> *wat up pimp.....
> *


chillin homey oye im finna let u know soon palo que ablamos for that ***** could get lose on the bike


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 1 2009, 01:09 PM~13756399
> *well tell your ppl to first mind there business second not only did i've had candy. ive had pearls and base coats and primers and rustbuckets and bikes... u get the idea. :biggrin: and yes seeing that it concerns u that im a fatboy then yea!
> *


oh no it doesnt concern me, just makin' sure i was referin' 2 the right guy.....but anyways are you goin' or not superman might show up ? if you dont show up , i wont go either.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: HEAVErollerz90, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003, ROLLIN TITO, luxridez, bung, lalo22, 95rangeron14z, WhiteChocolate, *Que la verga LOCO*, Lady2-Face '64, Lowridergame305

:wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

You have a twin in white.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

BEFORE...










IN THE PROCESS..


















AFTER...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 01:19 PM~13756518
> *BEFORE...
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz a nice job there..congratz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 1 2009, 01:05 PM~13756341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da big M lookin good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 1 2009, 01:13 PM~13756442
> *oh no it doesnt concern me, just makin' sure i was referin' 2 the right guy.....but anyways are you goin' or not superman might show up ? if you dont show up , i wont go either.
> *


dude.. i dont know who u r...1 
to be clear again so no one on here gets the wrong idea.
thats great for (superman) if he goes. i dont care for the hangout...2
i dont know who superman is. i dont have beef with him and im tired 
of ppl talking about me and him. we had a altercation and we shared a 
few words and that was it! done deal..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 01:19 PM~13756518
> *BEFORE...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for doin the favor off posting it....damm ma boy shit lookin wet


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 01:19 PM~13756518
> *BEFORE...
> 
> 
> ...


let paco now it looks good! i like the color he went with!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

ok got cha :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 1 2009, 01:22 PM~13756543
> *Thatz a nice job there..congratz
> *


THANX.. ITS MY BOYS CAR..  

REPRESENTING STRAIGHT PIMPIN


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

94PIMPINLAC  :wave: :tongue:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 1 2009, 01:26 PM~13756580
> *let paco now it looks good! i like the color he went with!
> *


OKIE DOKIE WILL DO...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 01:31 PM~13756627
> *94PIMPINLAC    :wave:  :tongue:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@May 1 2009, 01:32 PM~13756653
> *  :wave:
> *



MUAHZZZZZ


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 01:32 PM~13756649
> *OKIE DOKIE WILL DO...
> *


  cool beans..oye forgot to say saw u out there wed. nite on the 13'z.
nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ oye check out ma lil brother shit still not done we took out all the twisted parts this one is gonna be plain


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 1 2009, 01:38 PM~13756703
> * cool beans..oye forgot to say saw u out there wed. nite on the 13'z.
> nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 01:41 PM~13756743
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ oye check out ma lil brother shit still not done we took out all the twisted parts this one is gonna be plain
> 
> 
> ...


ur gonna leave it plain though?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Euro2low, majikmike0118, HEAVErollerz90, lowridermovement, bBblue88olds, carlows, ROLLIN TITO, 93brougham, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You edited a smiley face?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 01:43 PM~13756765
> *ur gonna leave it plain though?
> *


yea all chrome plain and black


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

so whos riding to the hangout tonight


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 04:17 PM~13757057
> *so whos riding to the hangout tonight
> *


were the hang out


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

sup dre


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 02:17 PM~13757057
> *so whos riding to the hangout tonight
> *



PIPO UR A LIL LATE THERE I ALREADY ASKED THAT QUESTION LOL..

WELL REBECCA POSTED A BULLETIN FOR THE CLUB..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 1 2009, 02:23 PM~13757122
> *sup dre
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: POOKYY

U RIDING 2NITE??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 02:25 PM~13757142
> *PIPO UR A LIL LATE THERE I ALREADY ASKED THAT QUESTION LOL..
> 
> WELL REBECCA POSTED A BULLETIN FOR THE CLUB..
> *


oye no me grites... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=55054603yo look at this shit is funny ass fuck


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 1 2009, 03:05 PM~13756341
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA HAVE A BACKYARD LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 03:19 PM~13756518
> *BEFORE...
> 
> 
> ...



PACO SHIT LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 02:31 PM~13757217
> *oye no me grites... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



oye esperate un momentico... yo te grito cuantas veces me da la gana lol.. 

anywho i'll be by to pick u up at 9 alright bitch


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

heyyyyyyyyy Rome


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

hey homie :h5:


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

da beast 21 what good homie :wave:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@May 1 2009, 02:56 PM~13757496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jasonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

:wave: lol..


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, rome's79, TiggerLS, 94pimplac, Low_Ski_13, Da Beast21, *FatboyR&T*, Euro2low, smer0726, LANNGA305, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, caprice ridah

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@May 1 2009, 12:59 PM~13754426
> *yo watson that must mean your aiming 4 the big dog lo lo yo the rest of the town cars relax i got this one  :biggrin: just some friedly competition quote unquote watson :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, HiLoHyDrOs, *Still Hated*, Low_Ski_13, Euro2low, INKSTINCT003, smer0726, TiggerLS, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, FatboyR&T, LANNGA305
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

lo lo... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 02:50 PM~13757426
> *oye esperate un momentico... yo te grito cuantas veces me da la gana lol..
> 
> anywho i'll be by to pick u up at 9 alright bitch
> *


ight lil ***** lol sin attitude


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REY DEL BARRIO_@May 1 2009, 02:59 PM~13757528
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, rome's79, TiggerLS, 94pimplac, Low_Ski_13, Da Beast21, FatboyR&T, Euro2low, smer0726, LANNGA305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, caprice ridah
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 1 2009, 03:05 PM~13757599
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, HiLoHyDrOs, Still Hated, Low_Ski_13, Euro2low, INKSTINCT003, smer0726, TiggerLS, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, FatboyR&T, LANNGA305
> :wave:
> *


Whats good sir.... :wave: :wave: Happy B-Day............. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Watson its ur bday???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 1 2009, 06:20 PM~13757774
> *Whats good sir.... :wave:  :wave: Happy B-Day............. :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Thankz boss.....IM just vibeing at the house with wifey


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 1 2009, 03:29 PM~13757865
> *Thankz boss.....IM just vibeing at the house with wifey
> *


happy b-day homey hope u have a great one


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, tukin24s, Chulow, Born 2 Die, luxridez, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO.....................................................Whats good fellas.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, STR8CLOWNIN LS, Low_Ski_13, Still Hated, *tukin24s*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Chulow, Born 2 Die, luxridez, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO
damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn homie about time I saw you on.....man let me know one you wann ride dowg


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

WATSON HAPPY BDAY I BETTER GET ONE FROM U TOMORROW CUZ ITS MY BDAY :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 06:25 PM~13757827
> *Watson its ur bday???
> *


ya IM 22.......a ***** geting old


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 06:29 PM~13757872
> *happy b-day homey hope u have a great one
> *


Thankz


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 1 2009, 06:30 PM~13757875
> *Still Hated, tukin24s, Chulow, Born 2 Die, luxridez, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO.....................................................Whats good fellas.....
> *



chillin homie..just got in from work....feelin like shit....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 1 2009, 06:32 PM~13757892
> *WATSON HAPPY BDAY I BETTER GET ONE FROM U TOMORROW CUZ ITS MY BDAY :h5:
> *


I know ur boo told me at the hangout.....I was rolling one he told me cuz ur bday is rite after mine


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

WATSON WHEN U HAVE KIDS THEN U CAN SAY UR GETTIN OLD


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WATSON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 1 2009, 06:36 PM~13757946
> *WATSON WHEN U HAVE KIDS THEN U CAN SAY UR GETTIN OLD
> *


 :biggrin: ok


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

WUD UP DRE


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

For sale 06 cbr 1000, tons of xtras, $7,500.00.
call 786-553-3967


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 1 2009, 03:43 PM~13758028
> *WUD UP DRE
> *


WUS GOINON??//


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 1 2009, 03:32 PM~13757901
> *ya IM 22.......a ***** geting old
> *



Happy Bdayyyyyyyyyyy.. nd dont worry im not that far behind from u either.. lol.. i'll be 22 in October.. :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 1 2009, 06:38 PM~13757977
> *WATSON
> 
> 
> ...


lol Thankz


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

NOT A DAM THING HOPEN MY CAR IS DONE SOON ITS IN PRIME BUT HE HAS A FEW SPOTS TO FIX :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 1 2009, 03:34 PM~13757915
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


this honda is something serious hands down it has the game on it hands


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 06:46 PM~13758063
> *Happy Bdayyyyyyyyyyy.. nd dont worry im not that far behind from u either.. lol.. i'll be 22 in October.. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy bday Watson, from the elegance boys!!


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

hey watson happy bday homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ROLLIN TITO, tonyy305, lowridermovement, HEAVErollerz90, rome's79, TiggerLS, *rollin-orange*, huesone, ELEGANCECC96, TRYMEBCH, 94pimplac, Born 2 Die
wat up *****... wats popping?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Laz its a mandatory meet up 2nite at walmart so that means u gotta ride to walmart in the bike lmfao!!! nd then to top it off u have to ride it to the hangout 2nite lmao :rofl:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 04:07 PM~13758271
> *Laz its a mandatory meet up 2nite at walmart so that means u gotta ride to walmart in the bike lmfao!!! nd then to top it off u have to ride it to the hangout 2nite lmao :rofl:
> *


its kool i have to shine ma chrome rims and clean the candy on the bike and im ridin lol hopefully i get there before 9 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:now my sis wants a lowrider bike to estan de pinga :biggrin: :biggrin: but hers is comin soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

were is this hangout


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 04:47 PM~13758675
> *its kool i have to shine ma chrome rims and clean the candy on the bike and im ridin lol  hopefully i get there before 9  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao!! well yea i might have to pick u up before 9 cuz my mom is already throwing me out lmao! she's like omg when are u leaving already i was like damn whenever i wanna leave late u tell me to leave early nd when i leave early u trip.. lol.. crazy bitch..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Watson.....................from the 25TH Street Riders


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 04:50 PM~13758708
> *lmao!! well yea i might have to pick u up before 9 cuz my mom is already throwing me out lmao! she's like omg when are u leaving already i was like damn whenever i wanna leave late u tell me to leave early nd when i leave early u trip.. lol.. crazy bitch..
> *


lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 1 2009, 12:25 PM~13756574
> *thanks for doin the favor off posting it....damm ma boy shit lookin wet
> 
> 
> ...


Who painted it?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@May 1 2009, 03:43 PM~13758037
> *For sale 06 cbr 1000, tons of xtras, $7,500.00.
> call 786-553-3967
> 
> ...


THAT BIKE LOOKS SICK AZ FUCK :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy bday watson from all the TOWN CARS.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 1 2009, 05:09 PM~13758869
> *Who painted it?
> *



Rod


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 04:19 PM~13758964
> *Rod
> *


No wounder it came out flawless....Thats elegance customs right there... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

WHERES THAT HANGOUT IN HIALEAH GARDENS 

WHAT TIME?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 1 2009, 05:24 PM~13759004
> *WHERES THAT HANGOUT IN HIALEAH GARDENS
> 
> WHAT TIME?
> *


 bear if u want meet us up at walmart so u can ride with us to the hangout.. we're meeting up at 9:30


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Watson from me and my wife uffin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 1 2009, 05:23 PM~13758996
> *No wounder it came out flawless....Thats elegance customs right there... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea rod does some sick ass shit.. i love how the regal came out..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 04:26 PM~13759030
> *yea rod does some sick ass shit.. i love how the regal came out..
> *


We got a couple of suprises coming along.just sit back and relax....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So whos finally heading out 2 the hangout 2nite??


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

HAPPY BDAY WATSON


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 05:25 PM~13759018
> *bear if u want meet us up at walmart so u can ride with us to the hangout.. we're meeting up at 9:30
> *



FO SHO


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 1 2009, 05:40 PM~13759138
> *FO SHO
> *


look i gotta go get Laz in a bit nd he lives right across from lago so do u wanna meet us up at walmart or in the publix shoppin center?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Low_Ski_13, l0wrid3rchic0, *CADILLAC D, GALO1111, HEAVErollerz90*

:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 1 2009, 06:10 PM~13759300
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Low_Ski_13, l0wrid3rchic0, CADILLAC D, GALO1111, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...


yo whats going on


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, bigchevysandbusas, *hwdsfinest*, DRòN
*sup homeboy!!*


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

6 Members: hwdsfinest, l0wrid3rchic0, THE INFORMER, Gold Rush Regal, *GALO1111*, bigchevysandbusas

whats up


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A GOOD PLACE TO EAT SOUL FOOD


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

ROLLIN TITO AT HIS BEST 

OUT OF BED 









IN BED 









AND FIXING HIS COMPUTER AFTER LOOKING AT PORN 









GOING 4 A SWIM 









AND WHEN HE GOT LAID FOR THE FRIST AND ONLY TIME IN HIS LIFE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.supadump.com/v-134-pasteques.html ....wtf is wrong with this women...they are bigger then huge!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 1 2009, 08:37 PM~13760522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice line up d.. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 1 2009, 07:55 PM~13760126
> *ROLLIN TITO AT HIS BEST
> *


tu siges con la misma comepingeria! look u little turd stop hiding your face behind the computer and show urself *******


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 1 2009, 10:55 PM~13760126
> *ROLLIN TITO AT HIS BEST
> 
> OUT OF BED
> ...


HELL NAW


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP BloodBath


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 1 2009, 03:34 PM~13757915
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


That shyt its tight work.......got it on lock !!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz again everyone


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TRYMEBCH...............*HAPPY BDAY* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

:machinegun: QUE LA VERGA CULEROS, ADONDE ESTAN LAS BALIADAS PERROOOS.....   EL NICA DRUNK HE CANT HANDLE THA HENNESSY :biggrin:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 2 2009, 02:50 AM~13762156
> *:machinegun: QUE LA VERGA CULEROS, ADONDE ESTAN LAS BALIADAS PERROOOS.....     EL NICA DRUNK HE CANT HANDLE THA HENNESSY  :biggrin:
> *


WOW DONT WORRY WE GOT MORE HENNESSY TOMORROW THATS NOTHING, PERROOOOOO :machinegun: CANT KEEP UP WITH THA BIG BOYZ .
BORRACHO HASTA LA MUERTE PEDASO DE MIERDA  .


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

B4 HE WAS SLIM N NOW A VATO LOCO


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 1 2009, 06:30 PM~13757875
> *Still Hated, tukin24s, Chulow, Born 2 Die, luxridez, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO.....................................................Whats good fellas.....
> *


ONE DAY LATER.............

wuzzahhh :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 2 2009, 12:16 AM~13762233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO....


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 1 2009, 05:26 PM~13759030
> *yea rod does some sick ass shit.. i love how the regal came out..
> *


Bet that up...1 time for them MIAMI HEAT.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 2 2009, 05:01 AM~13762774
> *Bet that up...1 time for them MIAMI HEAT.....
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Morning everyone :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 2 2009, 05:47 AM~13762846
> *Good Morning everyone :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 2 2009, 08:47 AM~13762846
> *Good Morning everyone :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BAD AZZ ........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2009, 12:38 PM~13763855
> *BAD AZZ ........
> *


hell ya..........whats new with you


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O, MISTER ED, rome's79


what up fellas...



whats good rome i see you got a new name...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CNA CUSTOMZ, *Bowtie South*
,*Made You A Hater*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *Boulevard305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

............ZUP FELLAS...............here are some pickz from the hangout friday night at CNA CUSTOMZ .
THANKZ 4 all YOU that showed up,hope u guyz enjoy'd the driks and the food.. We are tryin' 2 keep this up, it wil get better.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 2 2009, 12:59 PM~13763985
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, Boulevard305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> ...


What up boss


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

I hadd a good tyme, im sure others did too. THANKZ CNA CUSTOMZ.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 2 2009, 03:16 AM~13762233
> *
> 
> 
> ...



omg lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah it was a good turnout last nite,I had a good time..
I know next time around it will be bigger and better!!
Thanks for having us


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, ELEGANCECC96, *<span style='color:blue'>COUPE DE BEAR*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

THE HANGOUT LAST NIGHT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who Productions

nice pics


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks alot for the comment....!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 12:29 PM~13764525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics, can't wait to see the one of the 64 w the patterns in the background.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 11:29 AM~13764525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Bring it too me boss and i got you...!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yoo wats good for tonight????


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*TOWNCAR OWNERS*.......DONT TAILGATE A NIGGGA TO CLOSE OR ILL DRAGG ON YOUR ASS

























JUST FUCKIN AROUND :biggrin: ...........JUST A LIL SOMETHING I GOT FOR MY RIDE......


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYR6iZ0jJLg


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

day before the ride out...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

nice pikz ,cars and of course the model :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I try my hardest to please the eyes....LOL....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 2 2009, 04:23 PM~13765137
> *day before the ride out...
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE................THEY CANT FUCK WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 04:28 PM~13765158
> *I try my hardest to please the eyes....LOL....!
> *


MAN DO YOUR THING DOWG (FUCK A HATER) I JUST REALISE WHO YOU ARE....YOUR THAT TALL GUY


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

I got a Viair 380 compressor for bags or train horn 100%duty cycle for sale 

100.00 takes it brand new condition sat in box for over a year.

i also got 2500 slams for sale


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

4thahaters :biggrin:  ..............


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah thats me...the new guy to florida...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 12:38 PM~13764925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 2 2009, 01:18 PM~13765119
> *TOWNCAR OWNERS.......DONT TAILGATE A NIGGGA TO CLOSE OR ILL DRAGG ON YOUR ASS
> 
> 
> ...


spark them thangs up fool.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 2 2009, 01:35 PM~13765197
> *MAN DO YOUR THING DOWG (FUCK A HATER) I JUST REALISE WHO YOU ARE....YOUR THAT TALL GUY
> *


lol the tall guy, that's hard hitten nesto from cali the photo guy :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 01:32 PM~13765184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wet as fuk boss......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah thats me...trying to give you the best i got....now i want to shoot a dunk...anyone up for that...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 04:37 PM~13765213
> *yeah thats me...the new guy to florida...!
> *


:biggrin: WELCOME TO MIAMI HOMIE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 01:32 PM~13765184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New guy takes good sum raw as pics..
You got any more pics of my t-type?


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2009, 11:29 PM~13696712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aproaching 75th..Your killing me


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 2 2009, 01:30 PM~13765173
> *LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE................THEY CANT FUCK WITH YOU  :biggrin:
> *


lol..bet that up homey


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 2 2009, 01:45 PM~13765258
> *New guy takes sum raw as pics..
> You got any more pics of my t-type?
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 2 2009, 04:38 PM~13765224
> *spark them thangs up fool.......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you for the comment...i just might have one more in the basket....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 04:32 PM~13765184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw u rollin down kendall drive the other day....lookin sicc


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 2 2009, 04:41 PM~13765230
> *lol the tall guy, that's hard hitten nesto from cali the photo guy  :biggrin:
> *


I wasent trying to be rude or anything...cail nice


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, GUIDO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Who Productions, GALO1111, 4THAHATERS, orientalmontecarlo, *Still Hated,* Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

its aight...i workin on a pic for you right now....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 2 2009, 04:45 PM~13765258
> *New guy takes good sum raw as pics..
> You got any more pics of my t-type?
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 2 2009, 01:49 PM~13765288
> *I wasent trying to be rude or anything...cail nice
> *


fuckin with you watson :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 2 2009, 04:53 PM~13765307
> *fuckin with you watson  :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER nothing but love for you homie


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 get to work fuck i need a job like that :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 2 2009, 04:56 PM~13765322
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER nothing but love for you homie
> *


Thankz man


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 2 2009, 01:49 PM~13765287
> *saw u rollin down kendall drive the other day....lookin sicc
> *


I use my t-type as a daily, mainly highway...M trying not to put that many miles on my vert..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

was good enough for you...?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

GET YOUR FREE MUSIC WHILE YOU CAN WWW.LIVEMIXTAPES.COM


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 28 2009, 10:53 PM~13720796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Pam Midget .com


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 01:56 PM~13765320
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn....I like the way that shit looks there...thank you  

Keep doing wut u do homey..


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

CLEANING OUT THE GARAGE 
GOT THIS TOO FOR SALE: FIT S10 BLAZERS AND PICKUP

MAKE AN OFFFER,


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I got some more of the ride out....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 05:07 PM~13765395
> *I got some more of the ride out....!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

1950 $3500 obo have all the chrome and everthing motor runs hit me up


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 01:58 PM~13765337
> *was good enough for you...?
> *


hell yeah....very nice


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

looks better there than in the camera shot you showed me....!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 02:11 PM~13765427
> *looks better there than in the camera shot you showed me....!
> *


need to sell it just got another ride can work on it anymore


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## chino83 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 2 2009, 01:33 PM~13764891
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 very nice pic Dre  cars look good


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 2 2009, 05:13 PM~13765437
> *need to sell it just got another ride can work on it anymore
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy: damn you stay buying cars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 05:13 PM~13765438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

305 got some raw azz shyt !!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

blah im bored...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

take a walk outside ...its a beautiful day...!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

PARTY TONIGHT PASSION PINK PARTY :0 :biggrin: WHERE THERE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

gallo i was almost finished with carlos's pic and my pc shut down...your going to love this one...!


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

FUDDRUCKERS TONIGHT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: dre


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 2 2009, 04:26 PM~13766163
> *:wave: dre
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

what up Miami !!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

SPECIAL REQUEST.....!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 05:27 PM~13766483
> *SPECIAL REQUEST.....!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 07:27 PM~13766483
> *SPECIAL REQUEST.....!
> 
> 
> ...


The new look on this ranfla is great.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice pics WHO.....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you ed.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 05:27 PM~13766483
> *SPECIAL REQUEST.....!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic car looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Holy shit..

The cars up here dont play..

Like 15 different '64's..

Some impressive rides in the Carolinas this weekend..

only got one feature done today.. airline problems =(


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

should have drove....!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 2 2009, 12:23 PM~13765137
> *day before the ride out...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wat im talking about lil surprises...lol...they coming lil by lil,more to come believe me that...oh and thats real gold leaf on that donk,imported from italy...no joke!!!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 2 2009, 02:37 PM~13765207
> *4thahaters :biggrin:   ..............
> 
> 
> ...


a angel is saleing his regal the runner need paint job 2600.99obo


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Who Productions, Low_Ski_13, DOUBLE-O, GALO1111
:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

ANOTHER REQUEST.....!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

looks good homie..thanx,just got it,but ill get there...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

YOUR WELCOME.....!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

badass pics Who!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> B4 HE WAS SLIM N NOW A VATO LOCO
> [/quo


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

your next scarface....bring it out....!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 2 2009, 01:16 AM~13762233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no shit that was in 1986 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good scarface!!!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13768197
> *your next scarface....bring it out....!
> *


  viejitos in your hood  
you take nice pics homie


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

bring them out and ill shoot them....!


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

wth up Mister Ed u still up :biggrin:


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 2 2009, 03:37 PM~13765865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MANE BUT DAT BISH NEEDS SUM 30'S


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@May 3 2009, 01:02 AM~13768343
> *wth up Mister Ed u still up :biggrin:
> *



no you seeing things :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+May 2 2009, 11:46 PM~13768197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wats good ***** u been lost, i see u jumped in the game.. lookin clean n nice!! need to juice it! lol


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 3 2009, 12:06 AM~13768369
> *NICE MANE BUT DAT BISH NEEDS SUM 30'S
> *


WTF? GTFO! Bitch looks sick ass fuk how it is.. u and them ugly ass cars u been posting need to gtfo!


----------



## soflaautosports (Apr 13, 2007)

here are a couple of my cars.. my old 51 and my 37 ford hotrod just finished and on the road since yesterday

gettin ready for a new bomb, this is my old one












































next projects on the way


















after these im lookin to build me a ace


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soflaautosports_@May 2 2009, 11:57 PM~13768777
> *here are a couple of my cars.. my old 51 and my 37 ford hotrod just finished and on the road since yesterday
> 
> gettin ready for a new bomb, this is my old one
> ...


nice homie


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

wats good ***** u been lost, i see u jumped in the game.. lookin clean n nice!! need to juice it! lol
[/quote]

yea i got a good price on it so i jumped on it,naw ima juice it later on down the road not right now...im diein to see your shit fool,u shyt got the mufflers i did on that hoe back in the day??? (mission)...bueno loka hit me up when ever or just pass by the shop,dale...


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> wats good ***** u been lost, i see u jumped in the game.. lookin clean n nice!! need to juice it! lol


yea i got a good price on it so i jumped on it,naw ima juice it later on down the road not right now...im diein to see your shit fool,u shyt got the mufflers i did on that hoe back in the day??? (mission)...bueno loka hit me up when ever or just pass by the shop,dale...
[/quote]
yea lol only thing i kept! its almost done..

u going to fix urs or u just keepin it as a daily and going to finish that chevy (was it a chevy) that u had bought?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 2 2009, 10:06 PM~13768369
> *NICE MANE BUT DAT BISH NEEDS SUM 30'S
> *


And i should also put a 6ft lift rite.


























































LAY OFF THE CRACK, OR WUT EVER THE FUK U ON.SAY NO TO DRUGS


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 09:41 PM~13768132
> *ANOTHER REQUEST.....!
> 
> 
> ...




very nice.... :biggrin:  

maybe one day I'll get my hands on it, and make it look a lil better for u. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 07:44 PM~13767199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *Island Stylin', HEAVErollerz90[/SIZE*], Nepz95, hoppin92



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 3 2009, 10:57 AM~13769799
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, Island Stylin', HEAVErollerz90[/SIZE], Nepz95, hoppin92
> :wave:  :wave:
> *




*Wats up Homie.... How u been?* Hows da ride comin?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 3 2009, 09:59 AM~13769802
> *Wats up Homie.... How u been? Hows da ride comin?
> *




JUST CHILLEN HOMIE AND THE RIDE IS JUST SLEEPING UNDER THE COVER :biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 3 2009, 11:08 AM~13769833
> *JUST CHILLEN HOMIE AND THE RIDE IS JUST SLEEPING UNDER THE COVER :biggrin:
> *


 You gadda wake her ass up.... its nice and *Sunny* outside... :biggrin: *CRUZIN WEATHER*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

tru6lu305, MISTER ED, all-eyez-onme, sparky94, CADILLAC D

que bola loco... :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 3 2009, 10:11 AM~13769847
> *tru6lu305, MISTER ED, all-eyez-onme, sparky94, CADILLAC D
> 
> que bola loco... :biggrin:
> *




WUZUP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

can't wait to ride in this thing ....... :biggrin: 










bring it by the house this week


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 3 2009, 10:11 AM~13769846
> *You gadda wake her ass up.... its nice and Sunny outside... :biggrin:  CRUZIN WEATHER
> *




YEAH I KNOW I GOTTA START DRIVING THAT BITCH MORE OFTEN


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

u going to fix urs or u just keepin it as a daily and going to finish that chevy (was it a chevy) that u had bought?
[/quote]

Ima see what i do to the town car,nuthing to crasy,and the 58 vert i had to leave it alone for a while...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Magik007, *95rangeron14z*, backbumpercaprice, *ALTIMAS FINEST*

:wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 3 2009, 12:21 PM~13770517
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Magik007, 95rangeron14z, backbumpercaprice, ALTIMAS FINEST
> 
> ...




whats up hows everything?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 2 2009, 02:37 PM~13765207
> *4thahaters :biggrin:   ..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats going on today...?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 03:03 PM~13771003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rico suave :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 12:02 PM~13770997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homey


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i got time on my hands....if you need a car shot let me know...!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Heyyyyy guys :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good with you...?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 3 2009, 04:27 PM~13771383
> *DANNY305 :wave:  :wave:
> *



was good hommie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 04:33 PM~13771401
> *i got time on my hands....if you need a car shot let me know...!
> *



drive by oh man :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 3 2009, 01:37 PM~13771417
> *was good hommie
> *


chillin homey en lo mismo de siempre


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+May 3 2009, 12:02 PM~13770997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good!!!  :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

padre nuestro bendice ese culo :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 3 2009, 02:17 PM~13771566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 3 2009, 05:17 PM~13771566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 03:02 PM~13770997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

is anyone selling an amp??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 12:03 PM~13771003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE LA VERGA LOCO..... Y ESA POSE??????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Im selling my 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood. 5.7 tbi small block chevy engine 140k miles runs but electric fans stopped working, shifts great.drives great but needs steering part "center link is $50 + install. The main problem with it is the cosmetics and seats. As you can see from the pictures it will need paint, top and seats. It will also need some parts from the outside that either need to be replaced. I'll list them at the bottom. here are the pics. price is $600 come get it title in hand. email me at [email protected] no bullshitters. 

front angle: 









rear angle: 









outside top being removeD: 



























hood needing body work or replacement: 

















engine: 










insides: 


















































rear door handle has been replaced in this pic it is missing but i already have the replacement part. 









I have all the rockers: 









the list I had when I was going to keep it: 
-hood body work and pass. rear door body work(at the bottom) 

-antenna $50 

-back up lights gm has both for $110 

-radio bezel $30-50 ebay 

-radio 

-new top $400-500 

-swap seats from another fleetwood,caprice or roadmaster $100-500 depending on which you find. 

-center link $50 

-speed sensor $35 

-oil level sensor $35


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got back from the show in Carolina..

Man what a show..

havent seen that many 63 and 64 Impala's in one place in my life..

Serious rides out there.. definitely some magazine cars.. you'll see =D


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2009, 05:21 PM~13772184
> *Just got back from the show in Carolina..
> 
> Man what a show..
> ...



PICS, or it never happen.......................


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh ..you know Damn well it happened lol

I have a new respect for these boys up here..

I'll show you some photos personally.. you know i cant do more than that..

=D


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2009, 07:21 PM~13772184
> *Just got back from the show in Carolina..
> 
> Man what a show..
> ...



what part of carolina cuz were thinkin bout heading out there in the next few years...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cinco de mayo in NORTH CAROLINA









































































cool plaque!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

should have been red carpet laid down in the middle, fuckin OBSESSION KILLED IT !!! REAL TALK









some dudes car who bought it like that from some other dude in Cali, its clean and swangs









SWANGIN !!!










DA "O"








had a good time with ya'll fella's...can't wait till OBSESSION FEST :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo is anything gonna go down here in miami for sinco de mayo a hangout something...?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://i42.tinypic.com/33[IMG]
[img]http://i43.tinypic.com/23stzwn.jpg


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

man this bitch is bad :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

that car from cali is my boys old car...ya it gets up....!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

need i say more.. the cars there were bad ass..

It was greensboro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 3 2009, 08:11 PM~13772452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that dude trunk is raw(air brush)Big M


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 3 2009, 07:11 PM~13772452
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Haha you got Me talking to carlos (purple Lincoln with the 350)


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 07:23 PM~13772536
> *man that dude trunk is raw(air brush)Big M
> *



Did you see the White Out .. on it? :nono:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

so when do i need to be there cat...? monday what time...?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 07:25 PM~13772553
> *so when do i need to be there cat...? monday what time...?
> *



Got it.. My ex said she'll get me at the airport..

thanks anyways though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2009, 08:24 PM~13772549
> *Did you see the White Out .. on it?  :nono:
> *


hold up.......let me find the pic......I got 300 plus pics on my myspace page....give me 10


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

she cant make it...shes tied up right now...!...LOL....!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

gimme two mins.. I took a close up of the white out


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The car club was "whited out"


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Euro2low, Miami305Rida, *God's Son2*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LIL ROLY, david, Who Productions


You religious nut.. I tried to find you today.. had 5 different people try to point you out to me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 08:29 PM~13772590
> *hold up.......let me find the pic......I got 300 plus pics on my myspace page....give me 10
> *


*phil it wasent this one*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah thats it..

I just posted the white out photos


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2009, 08:36 PM~13772634
> *The car club was "whited out"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 05:21 PM~13772518
> *that car from cali is my boys old car...ya it gets up....!
> 
> 
> ...


man that bitch is a dream u can cruise on it and u could swang it


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Car is super clean.. wish the guy knew more about it.. 

Its Cali built.. this is a brand new owner


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 08:37 PM~13772653
> *phil it wasent this one
> 
> 
> ...


He ant fuckin around


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah it has everything power....nice ass car....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Was actually a much nicer Lincoln out there..

From UCE North Carolina..

White with painted white frame


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Euro2low,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Who Productions, lowridermovement :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: wat up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good with you...?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats Sheen's old vert.. you should see his new vert..

Was out there today.. very clean Lexus Green Caddy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2009, 08:43 PM~13772686
> *Was actually a much nicer Lincoln out there..
> 
> From UCE North Carolina..
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 3 2009, 08:44 PM~13772691
> *Euro2low,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Who Productions, lowridermovement :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: wat up
> *


 :biggrin: chillin


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Whoa went a little crazy with your contrast eh? lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 05:45 PM~13772703
> *whats good with you...?
> *


chilling homey


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i was havin fun with it....!LOL...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 05:50 PM~13772753
> *:biggrin: chillin
> *


same here homey


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 07:51 PM~13772770
> *yeah i was havin fun with it....!LOL...!
> *



Be careful.. dont lose the integrity of the color of the car.. That caddy is a bad ass shade of green.. dont want to turn it closer to blue


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

dude.. its like 32 degrees in my hotel..

I just poured a coke.. and it froze in the cup


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you want me to send a freak up to the room to keep you warm...?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2009, 06:46 PM~13772708
> *Thats Sheen's old vert.. you should see his new vert..
> 
> Was out there today.. very clean Lexus Green Caddy
> *


you talkin bout the LeCab?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ive seen the girls in North Carolina.. No thanks..

I like girls with teeth and minimal body odor


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Towncar owners* (1998- 2009 )

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: get ready for my dowg whip.....new look to it


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 3 2009, 08:00 PM~13772840
> *you talkin bout the LeCab?
> *



yes sir.. Bitch is Bad


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2009, 07:01 PM~13772848
> *yes sir.. Bitch is Bad
> *


yeah i was in la when topo was building it for him. bitch is nice


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2009, 05:01 PM~13772843
> *Ive seen the girls in North Carolina.. No thanks..
> 
> I like girls with teeth and minimal body odor
> *





you are crazy for that one....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Jeff how's the caddy??????


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

on the way to autumn's ill take some flicks for you while im there....LOL...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

good coming along i should be painting it soon .....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

got the 64 running today should be ready for the picnic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 3 2009, 09:11 PM~13772898
> *good coming along i should be painting it soon .....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

great pikz there ...........anybody doin' somethin' 4 cinco de mayo? rideout,hangout..???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Chulow, slash, MISTER ED, *Miami305Rida*, luxridez, Groc006, hwdsfinest, chevyboy01, DRòN, Magik007


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 3 2009, 07:29 PM~13773054
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Chulow, slash, MISTER ED, Miami305Rida, luxridez, Groc006, hwdsfinest, chevyboy01, DRòN, Magik007
> *


wus up homie, were's them pics from fudds


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 3 2009, 09:33 PM~13773084
> *wus up homie, were's them pics from fudds
> *


manana :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, GbodyonD's, STR8CLOWNIN LS, sweatitcadi, bigchevysandbusas, HEAVErollerz90, hwdsfinest, Chulow.........................................Whats good Frank....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cinco de mayo show in dade city fl.



> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@May 3 2009, 09:59 PM~13773340
> *SOME of Majestics parked sittin' low
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 3 2009, 03:19 PM~13771845
> *is anyone selling an amp??
> *


got a 2000 hifonic $220 PUSHES TWO L7S LIKE CRAZY


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Island Stylin'


whats up homie?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lac-of-Respect, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, viejitos miami, DOMREP64, lowbikeon20z, sickassscion, lalo22, Low_Ski_13, Chevy210 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 3 2009, 10:32 PM~13773665
> *Island Stylin'
> whats up homie?
> *


*Wats up HOMIE ...hows the FAMILY DOIN'*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Island Stylin' I NEED MORE CANDY ON THE CAR


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 3 2009, 10:45 PM~13773782
> *Island Stylin'  I NEED MORE CANDY ON THE CAR
> *


*AND I NEED MORE KANDY IN MY POCKET...*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Island Stylin', Lac-of-Respect, vcortez02, CADILLAC D, slash, GALO1111, MADE IN DADE



how was the show


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 3 2009, 07:49 PM~13773815
> *MISTER ED, Island Stylin', Lac-of-Respect, vcortez02, CADILLAC D, slash, GALO1111, MADE IN DADE
> how was the show
> *


It was pretty nice! It was good seeing everybody! I had fun cruisin Last Night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 3 2009, 10:45 PM~13773781
> *Wats up HOMIE ...hows the FAMILY DOIN'
> *



we're good cant complain...hows your lil 1?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 07:50 PM~13766862
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...................thats sick, nice.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4THE HATERS......NO MORE BAGS....JUICED NOW


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you....!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

WHAT UP MIAMI VIEJITOS IN YOUR HOOD


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 3 2009, 07:47 PM~13773792
> *AND I NEED MORE KANDY IN MY POCKET...
> *


 :0


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 29 2009, 09:43 AM~13728565
> *Is this Fleetwood still in miami?
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH IT WAS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

MIAMI, FL


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 03:03 PM~13771003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TREMENDO MODELO EL CULERO DE ( QUE LA VERGA LOCO ). :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

REy8Ngad-9I&feature


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 11:36 PM~13776341
> *REy8Ngad-9I&feature
> *


nice video homey


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 11:36 PM~13776341
> *REy8Ngad-9I&feature
> *


Nice  :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 11:36 PM~13776341
> *REy8Ngad-9I&feature
> *


nice video :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

Graphics, patterns, yellow and white gold leafing(or silver) pinstriping,airbrushing or what ever custom work you want...Body work and full paints are also available(kandys, pearls ,and basecoats).all prices DO NOT include wet sand and buff....but does include the clearcoat..
All customers get treated with respect, no matter if ur a solo rider or in a car club..(561)506-0521...located in miami 27ave and 36st

ask for Rod...


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im looking for a Mig Welder anyone out there got one for the low LMK email me [email protected] I need one ASAP


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 07:48 PM~13772736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT LOCKUP. . . Supper Nice ! ! ! !


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 4 2009, 05:47 AM~13777038
> *Graphics, patterns, yellow and white gold leafing(or silver) pinstriping,airbrushing or what ever custom work you want...Body work and full paints are also available(kandys, pearls ,and basecoats).all prices DO NOT include wet sand and buff....but does include the clearcoat..
> All customers get treated with respect, no matter if ur a solo rider or in a car club..(561)506-0521...located in miami 27ave and 36st
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you gonna be gettin a ton of work  lots of peeps in mia need shops like this good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+May 4 2009, 03:26 AM~13776550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANZ ALOT*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 12:02 PM~13770997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*mr. Nesto thanks for the photos them pics came out super nice.... :biggrin: :biggrin:   *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 3 2009, 05:42 PM~13771987
> *Im selling my 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood. 5.7 tbi small block chevy engine 140k miles runs but electric fans stopped working, shifts great.drives great but needs steering part "center link is $50 + install. The main problem with it is the cosmetics and seats. As you can see from the pictures it will need paint, top and seats. It will also need some parts from the outside that either need to be replaced. I'll list them at the bottom. here are the pics. price is $600 come get it title in hand. email me at [email protected] no bullshitters.
> 
> front angle:
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks pimp !!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@May 3 2009, 11:15 PM~13776183
> *TREMENDO MODELO EL CULERO DE ( QUE LA VERGA LOCO ). :biggrin:
> *


que la verga loco te gusto entonse llamame


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 3 2009, 03:35 PM~13771943
> *QUE  LA VERGA LOCO.....  Y ESA POSE??????? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 let me pose for your car parse.....


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 4 2009, 10:26 AM~13777519
> *que la verga loco te gusto entonse llamame
> *


QUE PASO PEDASO DE MIERDA ..


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 4 2009, 02:36 AM~13776341
> *REy8Ngad-9I&feature
> *



tight video homie :h5:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@May 3 2009, 11:15 PM~13776183
> *TREMENDO MODELO EL CULERO DE ( QUE LA VERGA LOCO ). :biggrin:
> *


te gusto entonse coll me pedaso de mierda.. :cheesy:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 11:36 PM~13776341
> *REy8Ngad-9I&feature
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nester6662_@May 4 2009, 05:48 AM~13777049
> *Im looking for a Mig Welder anyone out there got one for the low LMK email me [email protected] I need one ASAP
> *


thanks pimp..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 4 2009, 06:06 AM~13777087
> *GREAT LOCKUP. . . Supper Nice ! ! ! !
> *


thanks.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: INKSTINCT003,* Que la verga LOCO*, all-eyez-onme, big al, *rome's79*, Sky'z Da LimiT, LIL ROLY, bung


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MIAMI, FL. *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 4 2009, 10:48 AM~13777674
> *
> MIAMI, FL.
> *



ISNT THIS IN BROWARD.... :biggrin: JUST KIDDING


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Que la verga LOCO
your welcome bro..i had fun too....despite the bad shit we encountered....LOL...!


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

sellin soundstream amp 700 wats plus brand new used once choose not to put back in car askin 175.00 pm if interested also got a set of kicker 6x9 brand new in box 60.00


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

pic of amp


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, lowslow64, Da Beast21, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, HEAVErollerz90, Nepz95


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 4 2009, 02:36 AM~13776341
> *REy8Ngad-9I&feature
> *


DDAAAAAAAAAAAMN :0 :0


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y8UyU2JesU


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 4 2009, 11:42 AM~13778093
> *DDAAAAAAAAAAAMN  :0  :0
> *


WHAT UP PIMP.....It's ok....IM work on vol.4 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 11:52 AM~13778177
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y8UyU2JesU
> *


 :biggrin: hell yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dowg......FUCK A SHOW....It's about the street'z


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i seen the miami vids...so i had to show you some of the shit we did in cali....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy9YRCMVF-Y


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 12:16 PM~13778368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TIGHT WORK


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i can take you to the best parks of los angeles....take this trip to the park....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 4 2009, 09:36 AM~13778595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 4 2009, 08:45 AM~13778711
> *:thumbsup:
> *




i know all of them guys....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13, Que la verga LOCO, :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

i just got back from L.A last week u killin me with the vids


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 4 2009, 01:32 PM~13779166
> *Low_Ski_13, Que la verga LOCO,  :wave:  :wave:
> *



what up playa?


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job hatian & who prod. on those vidz !!!! :yes:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

no problem...!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 4 2009, 12:51 PM~13780380
> *
> *


yea saw him driving down us 1 in homestead in the morning then saw him at the cinco de mayo festival in harris field :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 3 2009, 08:26 PM~13773029
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* BUBBA-D*, bBblue88olds, marquison14z, 99 LINCOLN, iceman476
what up pimp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

qoz6q2ATGPk&feature


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FOR SALE 
1988 CHEVY CAPRICE LS CLEAN IN AND OUT HAS A/C, 12 MIDS AND HIGHS, 4 15INCH KICKERS, 22'S WITH GOOD TIRES, FLOW MASTERS, HID LIGHT, CLIFFORD G5 ALARM, AND MORE IM ASKIN $4500 or $4000obo WITHOUT BASS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 :wave: :wave: oye u already dumping her de madre lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

looking for and 87monte hood any one got one for sale


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody knows were can i get some 175/75/14 tier


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* BUBBA-D*, bBblue88olds, marquison14z, 99 LINCOLN, iceman476
> what up pimp
> [/quote
> CHILLING. JUST TRYING TO GET IT.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 4 2009, 04:10 PM~13782582
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 :wave:  :wave: oye u already dumping her de madre lol
> *


     yup


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 4 2009, 03:19 PM~13782690
> *anybody knows were can i get some 175/75/14 tier
> *


try sears...thats where i got my 14'z at....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > 9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> > 6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* BUBBA-D*, bBblue88olds, marquison14z, 99 LINCOLN, iceman476
> > what up pimp
> > [/quote
> > CHILLING. JUST TRYING TO GET IT.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*14'z all golds with anodize spokes. the anodize comes out with paint remover. 450 obo.....786-315-7635*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 4 2009, 10:41 AM~13779241
> *what up playa?
> *


chillin big homey looking for a 80`s monte hood


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@May 4 2009, 04:32 PM~13782828
> *       yup
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

OK AM OFFICIALLY CALLING OUT ANY HOPPERS FOR WEDNESDAY HANGOUT..... AM TIRED OF HOPPING MY CAR ALONE... I DONT CARE IF U DO 60 INCHES OR 10.. I JUST WANNA HOP!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 4 2009, 05:45 PM~13783616
> *OK AM OFFICIALLY CALLING OUT ANY HOPPERS FOR WEDNESDAY HANGOUT..... AM TIRED OF HOPPING MY CAR ALONE... I DONT CARE IF U DO 60 INCHES OR 10.. I JUST WANNA HOP!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

sweatitsdelta88 oye u finna get loose on wendsday


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 05:48 PM~13772736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD PERRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 4 2009, 08:45 PM~13783616
> *OK AM OFFICIALLY CALLING OUT ANY HOPPERS FOR WEDNESDAY HANGOUT..... AM TIRED OF HOPPING MY CAR ALONE... I DONT CARE IF U DO 60 INCHES OR 10.. I JUST WANNA HOP!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 4 2009, 09:50 PM~13784267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 4 2009, 09:50 PM~13784267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THERE IS A GOD..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have a set of small 5lug adapters to trade for the big 5 lug pattern type I need them asap rj customs if you got em let me kno if tonight is possible to get em holla c me


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

majikmike0118, DOMREP64, Lackin'onDuces, Island Stylin', soflaautosports, Lowridergame305 :


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Who Productions, GALO1111, GoGetta305, 06hemiram, Lowridergame305, Island Stylin', DOMREP64, soflaautosports :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Island Stylin', DOMREP64 i cant stay all day sat fuzzy


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 07:15 PM~13784561
> *Who Productions, GALO1111, GoGetta305, 06hemiram, Lowridergame305, Island Stylin', DOMREP64, soflaautosports :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Wuzz good mr who?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

shit just got back from dinner and havin some cuban coffee...im up and wired now...LOL....whats good with you...post that pic if you want...!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

8 Members: Lowridergame305 , massacre , GALO1111 , 06hemiram , *CADILLAC D* , Island Stylin' , DOMREP64 , soflaautosports

Wuzzz good danny


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well im on da phone but if u got a chance to do so please post it ill appreciate it


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

IT WAS BLURRY THATS WHY I DIDNT POST IT...!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 4 2009, 09:23 PM~13784654
> *:biggrin: 9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 8 Members: Lowridergame305 , massacre , GALO1111 , 06hemiram , CADILLAC D , Island Stylin' , DOMREP64 , soflaautosports
> ...




:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanxxx man shit still looks good


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice accord homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yo you got any of the gold civic in your hands that you can post :biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

*WOW NEXT EVENT WE ARE THERE.....*

:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

like the paint job


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 07:43 PM~13784965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SOME REASON I LIKE THIS CAR


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I DONT...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

THE DRIVER IS A MEAN GUY...lol.....!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 4 2009, 10:35 PM~13784828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THEM PICS ARE COMING OUT BADASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
YOU SHOULD LOOK INTO PHOTOGRAPHY OR SOME THING


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i got a model for you dre....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 07:53 PM~13785093
> *i got a model for you dre....
> *


I REALLY HOPE IS THE GIRL THAT HAS NO TEETH. THAT HER ASS CONNECTS TO HER NECK. YEAH SHE SEXY


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 07:58 PM~13785158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEEEE. ARE THOSE LEVIS?????


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 09:58 PM~13785158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

she needs some more training b4 i bring her out into the world....!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13784965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the more i look at this car the more i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER LOOK AT IT....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 4 2009, 08:07 PM~13785280
> *the more i look at this car the more i like it :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 08:07 PM~13785275
> *she needs some more training b4 i bring her out into the world....!
> *


ILL POTTY TRAIN HER IF YOU WANT :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

ill bring her out soon...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I HAD THIS HIDING IN THE FOLDER TOO....FORGOT ALL ABOUT IT TILL I GOT A FRIENDS INVITE.....!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 4 2009, 07:45 PM~13783616
> *OK AM OFFICIALLY CALLING OUT ANY HOPPERS FOR WEDNESDAY HANGOUT..... AM TIRED OF HOPPING MY CAR ALONE... I DONT CARE IF U DO 60 INCHES OR 10.. I JUST WANNA HOP!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill be out there with the camera  

i heard the owner of the wing trac wanted to do a lil hop off competition. maybe dre could shed some light on it. anyways, hopefully people come out and give some good footage to show that miami aint afraid to hit the switch


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Ill be there....!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BIG CHRIS STL OG, CadillakRidah106, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, caprice ridah, Nameless, *INKSTINCT003,* *Who Productions*, 4THAHATERS :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 4 2009, 05:45 PM~13783616
> *OK AM OFFICIALLY CALLING OUT ANY HOPPERS FOR WEDNESDAY HANGOUT..... AM TIRED OF HOPPING MY CAR ALONE... I DONT CARE IF U DO 60 INCHES OR 10.. I JUST WANNA HOP!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOO SHIT MY DAWG CALLIN PPL OUT NOW DAT BOY DOIN BIG THANGS WIT DAT DELTA :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 4 2009, 08:25 PM~13785521
> *ill be out there with the camera
> 
> i heard the owner of the wing trac wanted to do a lil hop off competition. maybe dre could shed some light on it. anyways, hopefully people come out and give some good footage to show that miami aint afraid to hit the switch
> *


IM GONNA TALK TO HIM TOMORROW. IF HE SAID THAT, HE MEANT IT. IM GONNA SEE WHAT WE COME UP WITH FOR THE HOPOFF. THIS IS GONNA BE INTERESTING.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 4 2009, 08:29 PM~13785586
> *BIG CHRIS STL OG, CadillakRidah106, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, caprice ridah, Nameless, INKSTINCT003, Who Productions, 4THAHATERS :wave:
> *


HEY MISTER


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 08:41 PM~13785764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT WAS MY MOM IN THE OTHER LINE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

that guy broke my camera....LOL....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*phil this the one..............*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My dowg SKEP pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

I can see this bieng a future video of Miami lifestyle


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 5 2009, 12:25 AM~13786450
> *I can see this bieng a future video of Miami lifestyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 4 2009, 11:19 PM~13786359
> *phil this the one..............
> 
> 
> ...



thats the one


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 06:40 PM~13784899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see chrome undiessss....lol....and still more to come....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 5 2009, 01:24 AM~13787140
> *thats the one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

This is one of the hundreds of pics from the Impressive Cinco de Mayo show this past Sunday in Dade City.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 08:03 AM~13788742
> *This is one of the hundreds of pics from the Impressive Cinco de Mayo show this past Sunday in Dade City.
> 
> 
> ...



thats all you going to tease us with....
we know you got more.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2009, 08:13 AM~13788782
> *thats all you going to tease us with....
> we know you got more.. :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 08:17 PM~13785415
> *I HAD THIS HIDING IN THE FOLDER TOO....FORGOT ALL ABOUT IT TILL I GOT A FRIENDS INVITE.....!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 08:03 AM~13788742
> *This is one of the hundreds of pics from the Impressive Cinco de Mayo show this past Sunday in Dade City.
> 
> 
> ...


*Look at tham towncars* :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IM GONNA GET A CAMERA AND START MY OWN PHOTOGRAPHY DREAMS TOO. ITS GONNA BE CALLED *P.I.N.G.A STUDIOS.*


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 5 2009, 05:57 AM~13788950
> *IM GONNA GET A CAMERA AND START MY OWN PHOTOGRAPHY DREAMS TOO. ITS GONNA BE CALLED P.I.N.G.A STUDIOS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 08:03 AM~13788742
> *This is one of the hundreds of pics from the Impressive Cinco de Mayo show this past Sunday in Dade City.
> 
> 
> ...


hey i know that girl :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 5 2009, 08:57 AM~13788950
> *IM GONNA GET A CAMERA AND START MY OWN PHOTOGRAPHY DREAMS TOO. ITS GONNA BE CALLED P.I.N.G.A STUDIOS.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

COMING OUT FOR WATSON LOL JK HAVE YOU SEEN THESE BY THE WAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 5 2009, 09:24 AM~13789069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..........ya man


THIS IS LIKE ONE OF HARDEST ONE I SEEN


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 4 2009, 01:07 PM~13780523
> *yea saw him driving down us 1 in homestead in the morning then saw him at the cinco de mayo festival in harris field  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


STILL CERTIFIED


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 4 2009, 08:53 PM~13785964
> * THAT WAS MY MOM IN THE OTHER LINE
> *


oye loco tu no te ries :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, tylordurben, *Que la verga LOCO*, WhitePapi2006, carlows
QUE LA VERGA HP


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

AHA....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 5 2009, 07:21 AM~13789418
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, tylordurben, Que la verga LOCO, WhitePapi2006, carlows
> QUE LA VERGA HP
> *


hola :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 4 2009, 06:02 PM~13783804
> *LOOKING GOOD PERRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank u sir...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 5 2009, 10:25 AM~13789445
> *thank u sir...
> *


Hey *** answer your fone!! :angry:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 07:25 AM~13789448
> *Hey *** answer your fone!! :angry:
> *


my bad pimp i was mad at the world if you lets meet up TO NIGHT.... :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 5 2009, 07:26 AM~13789456
> *my bad pimp i was mad at the world if you lets meet up TO NIGHT.... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 5 2009, 06:57 AM~13788950
> *IM GONNA GET A CAMERA AND START MY OWN PHOTOGRAPHY DREAMS TOO. ITS GONNA BE CALLED P.I.N.G.A STUDIOS.
> *



me too PINGA LOCA


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 5 2009, 10:41 AM~13789564
> *me too PINGA LOCA
> *


Your also GAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 5 2009, 10:26 AM~13789456
> *my bad pimp i was mad at the world if you lets meet up TO NIGHT.... :cheesy:
> *


I started sanding down the interior. Gonna lay the Fiberglass tonite! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 08:42 AM~13789573
> *Your also GAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 5 2009, 06:24 AM~13789069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is in a drveway just sitting in Arcadia......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 08:02 AM~13789728
> *The first one is in a drveway just sitting in Arcadia......
> *


it is? first and fourth one are the same. it was green b4 cameleon. palofox's car


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2009, 08:16 AM~13789827
> *it is? first and fourth one are the same. it was green b4 cameleon. palofox's car
> *


yup same car Jason  it was a tight one when it was out


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

ROLLIN TITO 

Last Active May 03, 2009 - 04:25 PM 




WHAT HAPPEND TO MY GORDO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 09:02 AM~13789728
> *The first one is in a drveway just sitting in Arcadia......
> *


what is going on with it?? why is it not back in the streets?? are they selling it ?? can tyou get pictures of it like it sits right now?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2009, 08:16 AM~13789827
> *it is? first and fourth one are the same. it was green b4 cameleon. palofox's car
> *


Yep.......i heard it was sold..but never found out...worked up there for about a year and seen it everyday,,never moved looked just like it did the last time he showed it...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 5 2009, 09:40 AM~13790660
> *what is going on with it?? why is it not back in the streets?? are they selling it ?? can tyou get pictures of it like it sits right now?
> *


I'm going back soon...if it's there i'll get some pics..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 09:42 AM~13790679
> *Yep.......i heard it was sold..but never found out...worked up there for about a year and seen it everyday,,never moved looked just like it did the last time he showed it...
> *


man that was a bad ass ride when i got to see it a couple times wat up still hated :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003

what up homie? hows the family?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 5 2009, 09:45 AM~13790707
> *man that was a bad ass ride when i got to see it a couple times wat up still hated  :wave:
> *


Shit.......  whats good........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 5 2009, 12:40 PM~13790660
> *what is going on with it?? why is it not back in the streets?? are they selling it ?? can tyou get pictures of it like it sits right now?
> *



last i heard its on 24s'


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2009, 09:51 AM~13790785
> *last i heard its on 24s'
> *


Damn....that would suck.....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 09:50 AM~13790773
> *Shit.......  whats good........
> *


not much at work chillin i seen pics of your bros car looking nice :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2009, 09:51 AM~13790785
> *last i heard its on 24s'
> *


dam that would really suck that was a real nice car


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 5 2009, 09:55 AM~13790849
> *not much at work chillin  i seen pics of your bros  car  looking nice  :biggrin:
> *


Yep......  trying to get it done and painted for the big "M" pincnic.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 4 2009, 05:45 PM~13783616
> *OK AM OFFICIALLY CALLING OUT ANY HOPPERS FOR WEDNESDAY HANGOUT..... AM TIRED OF HOPPING MY CAR ALONE... I DONT CARE IF U DO 60 INCHES OR 10.. I JUST WANNA HOP!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aint nothing wrong with that....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 4 2009, 07:43 PM~13784965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Monte is nice ....... :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 10:06 AM~13790957
> *Yep......  trying to get it done and painted for the big "M" pincnic.....
> *


nice :biggrin: yea same here but i dont know if i am going to have it painted by the picnic but it will be out there


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 10:10 AM~13791010
> *Monte is nice ....... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 NEW CARWASH IN OPALOCKA :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Good one....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 5 2009, 10:14 AM~13791062
> *THANKS MAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

I'm kinda partial to Ramon....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 5 2009, 10:20 AM~13791125
> *:0 NEW CARWASH IN OPALOCKA :0
> 
> 
> ...


whats the adress :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 10:23 AM~13791169
> *I'm kinda partial to Ramon....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw
> *


tragos de amargo licor :biggrin: an its cinco de mayo bring out the tequila :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 5 2009, 10:27 AM~13791211
> *tragos de amargo licor  :biggrin: an its cinco de mayo bring out the tequila  :biggrin:
> *


Dammit....the link didnt work.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 10:29 AM~13791232
> *Dammit....the link didnt work.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here u go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 5 2009, 10:33 AM~13791271
> *here u go
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Howdy Miami People


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 5 2009, 11:07 AM~13791619
> *Howdy Miami People
> *


wat it do phil


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ATTN: TO ALL GOING TO THE PICNIC IF YOU ARE IN A CAR CLUB YOU ALL NEED TO SHOW UP TOGETHER THERE WILL BE NO SAVING SPOTS FOR NO ONE MANY PEOPLE WILL BE SHOWING UP..........*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305, DOUBLE-O, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*HAPPY 5 DE MAYO











 *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

who's going to chevy's


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 5 2009, 02:41 PM~13791940
> *DANNY305, DOUBLE-O, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 5 2009, 01:20 PM~13791755
> *wat it do phil
> *



Everything good man?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WATCH OUT FOR THIS ONE. SHES SPREADING SWINE.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Heyyy Guys :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 5 2009, 03:13 PM~13792284
> *WATCH OUT FOR THIS ONE. SHES SPREADING SWINE.
> 
> 
> ...



shit, reminds of my mother in-law....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

you've seen your moter-in-law's nipple?

Thats some family party you got going on over there


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

2nite at EL RANCHO GRANDE on collins and 72. All clubs, cars, and people are welcome. Come have some good mexican food and enjoy the drink specials. hope to see some of you there! HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO!

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 3 2009, 03:03 PM~13771003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much to contract this model?......:biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Anythin' goin' on 2nyte?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 5 2009, 02:44 PM~13793906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pic of the day :h5:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 5 2009, 01:51 PM~13793381
> *how much to contract this model?......:biggrin:
> *


if you like me i do it for FREE DAD!!!!![/COLOR]
:buttkick:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 5 2009, 02:49 PM~13793963
> *if you like me i do it for FREE DAD!!!!![/COLOR]
> :buttkick:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, Que la verga LOCO* 
IT JUST DOESNT ADD. FUCKING SPYES....


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

gangstaburban95 wassup homie


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 09:02 AM~13789728
> *The first one is in a drveway just sitting in Arcadia......
> *


Thats Palafox's old car. i still cant believe he let it go . All chrome underneath. Is it for sale again ??


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

tru6lu305, 99 LINCOLN, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, bBblue88olds :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 5 2009, 12:51 PM~13793381
> *how much to contract this model?......:biggrin:
> *



LOL...!


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

hi to all.. :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

hello chevy...!


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 05:00 PM~13795285
> *hello chevy...!
> *


do i know you? because i doubt i do,i just moved here from orlando and my homegurls bf is always talking about this site so i just decided to join...


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 5 2009, 10:20 AM~13791125
> *:0 NEW CARWASH IN OPALOCKA :0
> 
> 
> ...


is opalocka far i want to go to this car wash also?


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 5 2009, 04:44 PM~13793906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 5 2009, 04:02 PM~13795313
> *do i know you? because i doubt i do,i just moved here from orlando and my homegurls bf is always talking about this site so i just decided to join...
> *


you say hello eveyone and then ask if i know you...LOL...Classic....


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

x100000000000 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good who...???


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I HAD TO POST THIS....!
SORRY HATERS BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS COOL....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 5 2009, 04:30 PM~13795607
> *whats good who...???
> *


shit about to go blaze and have some fun tonight...i had a long shoot last night and im still wore out..!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 04:32 PM~13795626
> *shit about to go blaze and have some fun tonight...i had a long shoot last night and im still wore out..!
> *


sounds like fun...u goina be at the hang out tomorrow? ima see if i take the tc out tomorrow....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you gotta ask mommy if its ok first.....? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 04:34 PM~13795648
> *you gotta ask mommy if its ok first.....? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not funny...thats fucked up... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lol...yeah ill be there...what time are you going to be there...? get there early so i can shoot the tc...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

viejitos miami, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, sickassscion, HEAVErollerz90, GbodyonD's :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 06:38 PM~13795690
> *viejitos miami, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, sickassscion, HEAVErollerz90, GbodyonD's :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  whats up homie?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 5 2009, 04:41 PM~13795705
> *
> whats up homie?
> *


chillin whats good with you...?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 06:42 PM~13795713
> *chillin whats good with you...?
> *


trying to finish my ride a i need some pics 
for my car club i am going to let you no homie soon


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 04:36 PM~13795669
> *lol...yeah ill be there...what time are you going to be there...? get there early so i can shoot the tc...!
> *


ok i will...ima try to convince some of the club members to go as well..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 5 2009, 04:44 PM~13795729
> *trying to finish my ride a i need some pics
> for my car club i am going to let you no homie soon
> *


just let me know and im there....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 5 2009, 04:44 PM~13795730
> *ok i will...ima try to convince some of the club members to go as well..
> *



aight im going to be there early so get at me...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 5 2009, 05:02 PM~13795313
> *do i know you? because i doubt i do,i just moved here from orlando and my homegurls bf is always talking about this site so i just decided to join...
> *


WELL WECOME TO LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Who Productions, lalo22, SEISKUATRO,SS, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, GALO1111, tukin24s, lylorly, sickassscion :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 5 2009, 04:54 PM~13795808
> *WELL WECOME TO LAYITLOW  :biggrin:
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

my build what do u think about it was all white on 24,s wit bags now white on gold pearl patterns airbrushing and juice all back yard built


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795835
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


GETTING A LOT OF RESPECT FROM THOSE PHOTO NICE NESTO


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

if it wasnt for my boys...and you know who you are....thank you for bringing me out...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

WHERE'S MY CD


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

listen to you...you never answer the phone when i call you....ill be there manana so ill bring it with me....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

OK COOL I DO HAVE A JOB SEE AT THE HANG OUT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i know just fuckin with you unc....! see you there...im comin early to hang out with dre if he's there...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 5 2009, 08:58 PM~13795844
> *my build what do u think about it was all white on 24,s wit bags now white on gold pearl patterns airbrushing and juice all back yard built
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: About time you posted on here


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DOMREP64 I HEARD THE WAGON GOT CANDIED TODAY :uh: :uh:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795844
> *my build what do u think about it was all white on 24,s wit bags now white on gold pearl patterns airbrushing and juice all back yard built
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

MAY 9 2009 21 AND OLDER THE OFFICIAL GRAND OPENING hno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here are a little more from the Impressive Cinco de Mayo show....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795844
> *my build what do u think about it was all white on 24,s wit bags now white on gold pearl patterns airbrushing and juice all back yard built
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work......  i see J's hard at work again....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

sorry guys i know no one really cares but had to post anyway ....after 5 long years i finally got project 64 impala Maloso 2 running and by this weekend driving look for the debut at the big M picnic :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 5 2009, 07:49 PM~13796409
> *sorry guys i know no one really cares but had to post anyway ....after 5 long years i finally got project 64 impala Maloso 2  running and by this weekend driving look for the debut at the  big M picnic  :biggrin:
> *


5years what car is this homie  :uh:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 5 2009, 06:49 PM~13796409
> *sorry guys i know no one really cares but had to post anyway ....after 5 long years i finally got project 64 impala Maloso 2  running and by this weekend driving look for the debut at the  big M picnic  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Send me some pics Jeff!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Send me some pics Jeff!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 06:28 PM~13796155
> *Here are a little more from the Impressive Cinco de Mayo show....
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 5 2009, 09:58 PM~13796490
> *5years what car is this homie   :uh:
> *



a 64 impala i have had for years lost intrested and gave it to my prez son for his birthday but youo know when shit dont run and no shows around here he lost intrested but with the recent ride out hangouts amd shows we decided it was time to build it and bring it out at the picnic (thanks everyone for making us seen lowrider aint dead in south florida


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 10:00 PM~13796516
> *Send me some pics Jeff!
> *


ill will be posting them on our myspace page later this week along with the video of today first time starting it (and for a treat on video we also caught me getting fried by the msd box) lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 5 2009, 08:03 PM~13796544
> *a 64 impala i have had for years lost intrested and gave it to my prez son for his birthday  but youo know when shit dont run and no shows around here he lost intrested but with the recent ride out hangouts amd shows we decided it was time to build it and bring it out at the picnic  (thanks everyone for making us seen lowrider aint dead in south florida
> *


have fath homie good luck ?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

the 64 when i gave it to prez son for his 14th birthday


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 5 2009, 06:49 PM~13796409
> *sorry guys i know no one really cares but had to post anyway ....after 5 long years i finally got project 64 impala Maloso 2  running and by this weekend driving look for the debut at the  big M picnic  :biggrin:
> *


Tight work.........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jeff call me....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 10:08 PM~13796593
> *Tight work.........
> *


thanks


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

This is the hardest bomb in FLORIDA!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Yo Jeff, 
Tell prez to hook me up with that extra grill for the 64! :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 10:14 PM~13796649
> *Yo Jeff,
> Tell prez to hook me up with that extra grill for the 64! :biggrin:
> *


i can get you a grill if you need it


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 5 2009, 10:15 PM~13796661
> *i can get  you a grill if you need it
> *


Ok.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tommor night going to be crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, DANNY305, hwdsfinest, uce84

loca you dont know nobody no mo.... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2009, 07:20 PM~13796717
> *Tommor night going to be crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Was gonna bring the Monte....but i think the tranny is still slipping... :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: uce84, *Still Hated*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* tukin24s*, Lackin'onDuces, *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305*, *hwdsfinest*
 What up homie's


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2009, 07:28 PM~13796819
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: uce84, Still Hated, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tukin24s, Lackin'onDuces, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, hwdsfinest
> What up homie's
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795844
> *my build what do u think about it was all white on 24,s wit bags now white on gold pearl patterns airbrushing and juice all back yard built
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 5 2009, 07:49 PM~13796409
> *sorry guys i know no one really cares but had to post anyway ....after 5 long years i finally got project 64 impala Maloso 2  running and by this weekend driving look for the debut at the  big M picnic  :biggrin:
> *



If it's an old school Impala we all care................... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2009, 10:25 PM~13796782
> *MISTER ED, DANNY305, hwdsfinest, uce84
> 
> loca you dont know nobody no mo.... :biggrin:
> *



puta i was ready back pages


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

0qHUP-Cb11U&feature


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

That lincoln is OFF DA CHAIN!! A+


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 5 2009, 04:58 PM~13795844
> *my build what do u think about it was all white on 24,s wit bags now white on gold pearl patterns airbrushing and juice all back yard built
> 
> 
> ...


looks ok...nice tc...u work wit my homeboy at car max... :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good rod???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 5 2009, 10:38 PM~13796952
> *puta i was ready back pages
> *



WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN..


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 2 2009, 01:56 PM~13765320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like alot........


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 5 2009, 07:48 PM~13797112
> *whats good rod???
> *


wut they do?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 5 2009, 07:31 PM~13796862
> *If it's an old school Impala we all care................... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 5 2009, 07:12 PM~13797432
> *yes sir
> *


 look who it is...lost as *****...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I LOVE THE BACK BUMPER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2009, 11:31 PM~13797695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ubjdlpxQJS0&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, ELEGANCECC96, *CADILLAC D*, tukin24s, Scarface, TRYMEBCH
propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz danny....they ant ready for you tommor night


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good scarface?? estas perdida bitch...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2009, 10:49 PM~13797995
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, ELEGANCECC96, CADILLAC D, tukin24s, Scarface, TRYMEBCH
> propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz danny....they ant ready for you tommor night
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13798100
> *whats good scarface?? estas perdida bitch...
> *


chillin *****.. yea working, and trying to finish up the car


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

gordo hangout tomorrow???


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> look who it is...lost as *****...
> [/quote
> 
> Well well,well if it isn't ol certified Lincoln


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> > look who it is...lost as *****...
> > [/quote
> >
> > Well well,well if it isn't ol certified Lincoln
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 5 2009, 09:10 PM~13798269
> *gordo hangout tomorrow???
> *


Yes sir Im thinking bout taking the 71


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 5 2009, 08:16 PM~13798357
> *Yes sir Im thinking bout taking the 71
> *


ohhh my homeboy getting exculsive taking out the 71...why not the 2 door box???....lol...shut that shyt down one time...or the 96,or even mayb the new addition to the family,dam ***** u got to many fuckers at once....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 5 2009, 09:19 PM~13798384
> *ohhh my homeboy getting exculsive taking out the 71...why not the 2 door box???....lol...shut that shyt down one time...or the 96,or even mayb the new addition to the family,dam ***** u got to many fuckers at once....
> *


LOL nah Im taking the drop top


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 5 2009, 08:12 PM~13796637
> *This is the hardest bomb in FLORIDA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


maybe not in the 305 ?viejitos miami fl is going to take over


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 5 2009, 07:58 PM~13795844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw this car in south beach not too long ago when i was visiting. looked great


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

lookin for some 13's perferable center golds. but ill take all chrome if you got em.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2009, 09:17 PM~13798369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man the owner wants to trade it for a bobble Lincoln if i don't mistake and who ever jumps on it the a big ass come up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 6 2009, 01:01 AM~13798856
> *man the owner wants to trade it for a bobble Lincoln if i don't mistake and who ever jumps on it the a big ass come up
> 
> 
> *


hell ya....buddy ant fuckin around


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 5 2009, 03:40 PM~13792580
> *you've seen your moter-in-law's nipple?
> 
> Thats some family party you got going on over there
> *



naw thank god i aint see her... :barf: she looks like miss piggy and i wouldnt be surprised if she wore shit like that...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795844
> *my build what do u think about it was all white on 24,s wit bags now white on gold pearl patterns airbrushing and juice all back yard built
> 
> 
> ...


i think it came out hard.. wut sucks is that he got pulled over leaving the hangout on monday.. idk if he happened to hit a switch in front of a cop or wut but the cop hauled ass to get him so idk.. anywho its tite work


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

yea that caddi belongs to my boy he gonna keep it cuz he know it has toooo much money in gold /chrome/and frame work


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2009, 09:17 PM~13798369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 CANT BELIVE NOONE JUMPED ON THIS DEAL...GUESS IMA HAVE TO FINISH IT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Chillin on SOBE few weeks ago....took 2 1/2 hrs, a bum and some wreckless driving to get that spot :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2009, 12:29 AM~13786513
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 5 2009, 11:17 PM~13798369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find this build up? Link?


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 5 2009, 12:25 AM~13786450
> *I can see this bieng a future video of Miami lifestyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

n e one have extended spindles for sale? for big body..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 6 2009, 03:48 AM~13800107
> *CANT BELIVE NOONE JUMPED ON THIS DEAL...GUESS IMA HAVE TO FINISH IT
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 6 2009, 08:40 AM~13800600
> *Where did you find this build up? Link?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473884


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 4 2009, 04:07 PM~13780523
> *yea saw him driving down us 1 in homestead in the morning then saw him at the cinco de mayo festival in harris field  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Bastards! Must of been those guys who jumped in and took off while i was eating my burger!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Morning everyone :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 6 2009, 08:17 AM~13801571
> *
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Out of my Garage and into my Warehouse, Time to get back on this bitch.. :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Made You A Hater, Magik007, Fleetwood 305 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 6 2009, 11:24 AM~13801645
> *Out of my Garage and into my Warehouse, Time to get back on this bitch.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ima need you to tow mine soon. :uh:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Magik007, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, *DANNY305*, NOSH, *Made You A Hater*

:wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 6 2009, 10:33 AM~13801735
> *ima need you to tow mine soon.  :uh:
> *


Call me when you need it towed, I need you to finish my rack!! When you coming by my shop Marica !! :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 6 2009, 08:24 AM~13801645
> *Out of my Garage and into my Warehouse, Time to get back on this bitch.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13801787
> *Call me when you need it towed, I need you to finish my rack!! When you coming by my shop Marica !!  :biggrin:
> *



You there now? where's it at. I'll finish the rack whenever puto. I have my welder and shit at mike's shop. The welder already got fixed. $300 later.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Come over here fucker, Im here now, 710 West 28th Street, Hialeah, its not far from your crib !!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 6 2009, 11:41 AM~13801834
> *Come over here fucker, Im here now, 710 West 28th Street, Hialeah, its not far from your crib !!
> *


 I'm on my way.. :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Bubba D :wave: my bad i never called u back but phone got fucked up nd now its completely broken 

:wave: DANNY305 ND 305LOW


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 6 2009, 11:56 AM~13802041
> *Bubba D :wave: my bad i never called u back but phone got fucked up nd now its completely broken
> 
> :wave: DANNY305 ND 305LOW
> *



WAS UP LADY D


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 6 2009, 09:00 AM~13802091
> *WAS UP LADY D
> *


HOW U BEEN???

ARE U GOIN TO THE HANGOUT 2NITE?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Magik007, P78dayz, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, DANNY305

Sup Michelle, long time no see, it's Magik..


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats da status with da hangout tonite ? Whiteboy !!! I hear theres gonna be a raw ass hop ...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 6 2009, 09:06 AM~13802151
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Magik007, P78dayz, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, DANNY305
> 
> ...


Hey wuts up?? Yea its been a while.. i think the last time i saw u was the last lowrider in Miami which was in 2007.. i was like maybe 2 months preggo..

How are the kids??


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 6 2009, 12:02 PM~13802116
> *HOW U BEEN???
> 
> ARE U GOIN TO THE HANGOUT 2NITE?
> *


ALL IS GOOD GIRLY 

DON'T KNOW YET BUT MAYBE WILL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 6 2009, 09:10 AM~13802217
> *ALL IS GOOD GIRLY
> 
> DON'T KNOW YET BUT MAYBE WILL
> *


Sounds good.. Well if u do go dont be afraid to approach me nd say hi lol..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 6 2009, 12:13 PM~13802253
> *Sounds good.. Well if u do go dont be afraid to approach me nd say hi lol..
> *


oh shit i got tried lol i ain't afraid girl you just ms busy body lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BloodBath, viejitos miami, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 6 2009, 09:17 AM~13802311
> *oh shit i got tried lol i ain't afraid girl you just ms busy body lol
> *


wut do u mean by ms busy body sir?? :dunno: naw i aint tryin u its that ppl say oh i saw u here nd there but they NEVER come nd say hi to me lol.. thats why i tell everyone not be afraid nd just approach me.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Pooky :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 6 2009, 08:56 AM~13802041
> *Bubba D :wave: my bad i never called u back but phone got fucked up nd now its completely broken
> 
> :wave: DANNY305 ND 305LOW
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

big al, GALO1111, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lylorly
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Jorge


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

trick daddy interview about rick ross 

http://www.zshare.net/audio/596637048f8472f0/


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Yo Laz.. are u busy right now?? 

get on aim homie..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 6 2009, 10:10 AM~13802840
> *big al, GALO1111, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lylorly
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13804003
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 6 2009, 11:28 AM~13803852
> *Yo Laz.. are u busy right now??
> 
> get on aim homie..
> *


naw hit me up


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 6 2009, 09:35 AM~13802464
> *wut do u mean by ms busy body sir??  :dunno: naw i aint tryin u its that ppl say oh i saw u here nd there but they NEVER come nd say hi to me lol.. thats why i tell everyone not be afraid nd just approach me.. lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :wave:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

BRAND NEW 13-7 TWO OG WIRE WHEELS 250.00


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

Where is the hang out to nite and at what time


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 6 2009, 08:33 AM~13801735
> *ima need you to tow mine soon.  :uh:
> *


THIS BITCH REAL NICE I LIKE IT ALOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 6 2009, 08:24 AM~13801645
> *Out of my Garage and into my Warehouse, Time to get back on this bitch.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE REAL NICE I LIKE IT ALOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

whats up jeff ,dre,Q
:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Bowtie South, orientalmontecarlo, Magik007,STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 6 2009, 11:08 AM~13802191
> *Hey wuts up?? Yea its been a while.. i think the last time i saw u was the last lowrider in Miami which was in 2007.. i was like maybe 2 months preggo..
> 
> How are the kids??
> *


Yeah it's been a while i haventseen you, the kids are doing good the older one is turning 6 in June and the baby is turning 2 in July! How's everything with you and the baby?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 6 2009, 02:58 PM~13804919
> *Bowtie South, orientalmontecarlo, Magik007,STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Homie !!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 6 2009, 12:58 PM~13804919
> *Bowtie South, orientalmontecarlo, Magik007,STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hola whiteboy :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShErK_@May 6 2009, 01:46 PM~13804837
> *Where is the hang out to nite and at what time
> *



same place every wendsday....................Instict tatoo in opa locka. Be there by 9.


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

back that up homie good looking out


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 6 2009, 11:40 AM~13804052
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :wave:
> *


my love wuts up with the :banghead: ???

 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 6 2009, 02:48 PM~13804848
> *THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE REAL NICE I LIKE IT ALOT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

So.? ...who's hoppin' 2nyte??


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

A little Bling for the T-TYPE :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 6 2009, 03:21 PM~13805751
> *my love wuts up with the :banghead: ???
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wow you are old skool i am trying to remember you i think
you was a fat crazy chick from the hang outs wow you change
that good you should be known as queenlowrider from the 305
keep lowrider in mine for life a am happy for you .get more girls 
in the lowrider action you feel me  :worship: :worship: uffin: uffin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 6 2009, 06:18 PM~13806306
> *wow you are  old skool i am trying to remember you i think
> you was a fat crazy chick from the hang outs wow you change
> that good you should be known as queenlowrider from the 305
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










Although I don't think she was ever fat. beside the pregnant part.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 6 2009, 06:14 PM~13806264
> *A little Bling for the T-TYPE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Further back view.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 6 2009, 05:45 PM~13806583
> *Further back view.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help today


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 6 2009, 05:45 PM~13806583
> *Further back view.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 6 2009, 06:48 PM~13806614
> *Thanks for your help today
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

sup miami selling a 98 to 2002 town car rear end with the brackets for air bags for $100 and a super charger for a gm 3.8l the enigne on the front wheel drive impalas and other gm car that came wit that motor for $150 and a rag top roof for 98 to 2002 town car $50 needs the leather just the top hit me up also got a system for sale 3 kicker 12s in a box with 2 punch p6002 amps right offer takes it.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 6 2009, 04:45 PM~13806583
> *Further back view.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT JAPS OLD CAR?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

4 SALE...My BIG loss your gain.  87 monte LS










































Exterior
pinstriped
extremely clean body
pop-up/removable sunroof

Interior
Crispy clean..looks like new
New headliner
Billet accesories:
-window cranks
-handles
-rear view mirror
-steering column kit
-Shifter
Grant Steering wheel

Suspension:
chrome/extended 1" arms
Misc chrome front parts
Chrome upper/lower rear trailing arms.
(Chrome isnt perfect but still has a nice look and shine)

Hydros:
3 CCE pumps
#9 marcozzi
italian dumps to the front
delta in rear
8 batts(all good)
Steel braided returns
8" front cylinders
3 ton colis
10" rear cylinders
2 ton coil under set up

Engine
45,380 original miles
4.6 v6
some chrome pieces and chrome hoses
A/C works perfect

Thats all I can think of off my head right now...PM me with any questions.....
*$$$6,500.00$$$*


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 6 2009, 04:54 PM~13807192
> *4 SALE...My BIG loss your gain.    87 monte LS
> 
> 
> ...



:0 dam sucks that you are selling it but good luck on the sale homie car is real clean


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

whts good ya... i got a set of brand new 22's staggered that fit g-bodys and anything 5 on 4.5 rwd... they have new tires only road on a week 1/2...tire size 255-30-22...im askin 1200 obo


















i also got a set of new wres 13'z all chrome cream/beige spokes with two pron knock offs and all adapters...im askin 500 for them










PM ME FOR OFFERS YO


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *INKSTINCT003*, sickassscion, *FatboyR&T*, smer0726, *caprice ridah*

:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 6 2009, 07:31 PM~13807568
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, INKSTINCT003, sickassscion, FatboyR&T, smer0726, caprice ridah
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 6 2009, 05:54 PM~13807192
> *4 SALE...My BIG loss your gain.    87 monte LS
> 
> 
> ...


thats cheap homie


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 6 2009, 04:54 PM~13807192
> *4 SALE...My BIG loss your gain.    87 monte LS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 6 2009, 07:48 PM~13807105
> *IS THAT JAPS OLD CAR?
> *


Yes it is.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 6 2009, 06:54 PM~13807192
> *4 SALE...My BIG loss your gain.    87 monte LS
> 
> 
> ...


 DONT DO IT DAWG


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

sup miami selling a 98 to 2002 town car rear end with the brackets for air bags for $100 and a super charger for a gm 3.8l the enigne on the front wheel drive impalas and other gm car that came wit that motor for $150 and a rag top roof for 98 to 2002 town car $50 needs the leather just the top hit me up also got a system for sale 3 kicker 12s in a box with 2 punch p6002 amps right offer takes it.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Tonight was a good hangout............it's getting better every week.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

25th street showin strong 

big up to my hom girl mz. lady d
car lookin nice


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 7 2009, 12:26 AM~13810494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ni99a stay still next time :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

it was a real nice hangout ..still laughing at LL Cool J.. LMAOO


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 7 2009, 12:27 AM~13810509
> *ni99a stay still next time  :biggrin:
> *


 will just old age n shit homie
u know how us old folks do we shaky at imes
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 6 2009, 09:27 PM~13810509
> *ni99a stay still next time  :biggrin:
> *


goodtimes at the hangout. thank's to dre for putin this shit on every week big up's :uh:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey next week ill take mad pics n not so shaky


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

damn right galo1111 we showed stron even got martian to come out that was nice


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 7 2009, 12:32 AM~13810557
> *it was a real nice hangout ..still laughing at LL Cool J.. LMAOO
> *



I HAD TO GET HIM WITH THAT HAT I GAVE HIM THE NAME LOL


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea i now hey turnin 33 last week in shit made me shaky havent don it fdor a min next week be better


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea i now hey turnin 33 last week in shit made me shaky havent don it fdor a min next week be better


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea i now hey turnin 33 last week in shit made me shaky havent don it for a min next week be better


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

so who headin out to towers friday galo1111 u down ill tlk to beast


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 6 2009, 09:41 PM~13810646
> *so who headin out to towers friday galo1111 u down ill tlk to beast
> *


ya i will ride :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

HANG OUT WAS PRETTY GOOD THIS WEEK

LMAO AT DA LL COOL J SHIT DANNY SED :roflmao: 

YO PAVIT 

THIS IS DA VIKING BALLERINA I WAS TELLING U ABOUT HAHHAHA


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 6 2009, 03:18 PM~13806306
> *wow you are  old skool i am trying to remember you i think
> you was a fat crazy chick from the hang outs wow you change
> that good you should be known as queenlowrider from the 305
> ...


naw my love i was never fat lol.. ive been a lil chunky but even then it wasnt fat lol.. but thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 6 2009, 09:26 PM~13810494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rome.. ur awesome


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 6 2009, 10:58 PM~13811356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit look at Rome posin nd modeling for the camera... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 6 2009, 02:57 PM~13806120
> *So.? ...who's hoppin' 2nyte??
> *



Hey Luxridez it was nice meeting u 2nite :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

It was nice seeing most of u out there :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+May 6 2009, 09:24 PM~13808153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trust me i really don't want to but life throws curve balls sometimes and u gotta do what u gotta do. :angry:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 01:58 AM~13811356
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whoa *KINGPIN* shot right there


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 02:27 AM~13811630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



special thanks to the organizer of the weekly hangout..... :thumbsup:


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

Damn I missed out last nite. I'll be there next week to show. Real quick peeps who's down to trade LOL some 13 for a ps3 40gb with call of duty 4 socom metial gear solid grand theft auto two remotes DVD remote if down I'm down for a Honda accourd holla.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 02:25 AM~13811610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShErK_@May 7 2009, 05:37 AM~13812649
> *Damn I missed out last nite. I'll be there next week to show. Real quick peeps who's down to trade LOL some 13 for a ps3 40gb with call of duty 4 socom metial gear solid grand theft auto two remotes DVD remote if down I'm down for a Honda accourd holla.
> *


 :uh: r u serious


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

***** money is tight ass fuck and I don't even play that shit no more


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShErK_@May 7 2009, 06:05 AM~13812789
> ****** money is tight ass fuck and I don't even play that shit no more
> *


what accord you want i have one sitting there that i need to part out


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

I'm the one with the green Honda acc from RoLLiN i'm on 18 but I wanna get some 13 for that bitch to and to make shit worst my right front tire went out on me today coming to work now I need to get a new tire today


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

oohh i see why dont you trade your wheels for sum 13s then it will be easyer for you


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

I would but who the he'll would want trade 18 for some 13


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

put em on craigslist sum ones bound to ask bout em bro


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

True let's see wuz up


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

***** why don't u put hydro on ur shit...... Is ur acc a daly driver


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2009, 06:49 AM~13813072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right by my job


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 6 2009, 04:54 PM~13807192
> *4 SALE...My BIG loss your gain.    87 monte LS
> 
> 
> ...


FRANK DONT DO IT HOMIE I HOPE ERRYTHINGS GOOD BUT TRY DA HUSTLE UP THE GUAP ANOTHER WAY THAT CAR IS RARE AND BITCH IS CLEAN.GOOD LUCK WITH ERRYTHING HOMIE HIT ME UP IF I CAN HELP U OUT N ANYWAY PIMP BE EASY   :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2009, 06:49 AM~13813072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant lose on 22's :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShErK_@May 7 2009, 06:48 AM~13813068
> ****** why don't u put hydro on ur shit...... Is ur acc a daly driver
> *



yes its my daily juice,chrome, and wettttt paint is coming soon but im stacking my chip cause this ones gonna be a jaw breaker for the haterz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 6 2009, 11:25 PM~13811610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

str8clownin ls whats up frank


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 7 2009, 05:05 AM~13812541
> *special thanks to the organizer of the weekly hangout.....  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2009, 09:40 AM~13813499
> *yes its my daily juice,chrome, and wettttt  paint is coming soon but im stacking my chip cause this ones gonna be a jaw breaker for the haterz :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: Comooooo lol must be nice.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, lylorly, *Who Productions*, 95rangeron14z, DRòN
oye post up the video from last nite


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

whts good ya... i got a set of brand new 22's staggered that fit g-bodys and anything 5 on 4.5 rwd... they have new tires only road on a week 1/2...tire size 255-30-22...im askin 1200 obo


















i also got a set of new wres 13'z all chrome cream/beige spokes with two pron knock offs and all adapters...im askin 500 for them










PM ME FOR OFFERS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn no one took pic's last night....or videos


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 7 2009, 07:30 AM~13813910
> *damn no one took pic's last night....or videos
> *


i did...! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 6 2009, 07:54 PM~13807192
> *4 SALE...My BIG loss your gain.    87 monte LS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: why everybody laughing at homeboi with the orange lac.(ll coll j) i give that ***** props for coming out here by himself and hopping his shit. thats what is all about. even dough he had that fat bitch in the back seat. for counter weight


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 7 2009, 07:47 AM~13814125
> *:biggrin: why everybody laughing at homeboi with the orange lac.(ll coll j) i give that ***** props for coming out here by himself and hopping his shit. thats what is all about.  even dough he had that fat bitch in the back seat. for counter weight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MISTER ED, Who Productions, INKSTINCT003


damn spies :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 7 2009, 07:51 AM~13814191
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MISTER ED, Who Productions, INKSTINCT003
> damn spies  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I SEE EVERYONE LIKES THE NAME I GAVE BUDDY LOL WAS UP (LL COOL J) :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 11:39 AM~13814004
> *i did...! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  post tham plz


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 12:07 PM~13814383
> *DANNY305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up pimp


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

pics went up...vids up now....!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 7 2009, 10:15 AM~13814473
> *what up pimp
> *


nice color just show us your ride painted already you faken


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 12:11 PM~13814438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice props to both owners for doing there thing


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 12:07 PM~13814383
> *DANNY305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 12:15 PM~13814480
> *pics went up...vids up now....!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 7 2009, 12:16 PM~13814490
> *nice color just show us your ride painted already you faken
> *


 :0 :0 :0 yup it ant painted yet just the color im going to do it


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

wats up I got 14s for sale 250 stamped center gold daytons ...the gold is faded


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

INKSTINCT003, caprice ridah, chevyboy01, Gold Rush Regal
:wave: que bola hows the regal


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 6 2009, 11:27 PM~13811630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*parse parese que te cogierro Bien DURO* :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 7 2009, 10:04 AM~13814963
> *INKSTINCT003, caprice ridah, chevyboy01, Gold Rush Regal
> :wave: que bola hows the regal
> *


running smoooothhhh :biggrin: :biggrin: 
by the way i need to rebuild the carb on it. you know anyone???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 7 2009, 10:16 AM~13815046
> *parse parese que te cogierro Bien DURO :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


me ardia mahe


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST A COUPLE OF MODELS WE'LL HAVE NEXT WEEK FOR THE HANGOUT. SO BRING YOUR HOPPERS AND BIG RIMS AND GET UR PIC TAKEN WITH THESE FINE LADIES. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 09:11 AM~13814438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hop dat shit till it breaks ni99a fuk dem haters


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 7 2009, 09:54 AM~13815360
> *JUST A COUPLE OF MODELS WE'LL HAVE NEXT WEEK FOR THE HANGOUT. SO BRING YOUR HOPPERS AND BIG RIMS AND GET UR PIC TAKEN WITH THESE FINE LADIES. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i will not bring my camera out if you bring them there...
we can use them as counter weight for anyone who's chippin...!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 02:17 PM~13815576
> *i will not bring my camera out if you bring them there...
> we can use them as counter weight for anyone who's chippin...!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 7 2009, 12:27 PM~13815140
> *running smoooothhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> by the way i need to rebuild the carb on it. you know anyone???
> *


i find some one


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 11:17 AM~13815576
> *i will not bring my camera out if you bring them there...
> we can use them as counter weight for anyone who's chippin...!
> *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

my boy pwee back on 2000


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@May 7 2009, 03:03 PM~13816048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THROW BACK :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 7 2009, 05:55 AM~13812732
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 7 2009, 03:29 PM~13816302
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats good tom


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 7 2009, 12:30 PM~13816307
> *Whats good tom
> *


same shit takin all the part's off the 1950 today .goes for body work on sat .\
whats with you i got you a guy really good prices does great work for your car but i did not see you at the hang out i will hook up with you


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 7 2009, 01:54 PM~13815360
> *JUST A COUPLE OF MODELS WE'LL HAVE NEXT WEEK FOR THE HANGOUT. SO BRING YOUR HOPPERS AND BIG RIMS AND GET UR PIC TAKEN WITH THESE FINE LADIES. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Some real lookers your gonna have out there! :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

illmatic1125, Call hoe


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 7 2009, 08:16 AM~13813755
> *:wow: Comooooo lol must be nice.
> *



VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 7 2009, 03:39 PM~13816389
> *:biggrin:
> same shit takin all the part's off the 1950 today .goes for body work on sat .\
> whats with you i got you a guy really good prices does great work  for your car but i did not see you at the hang out i will hook up with you
> *


Str8....Thankz I got someone going to do the bodywork for.....ya man I wanted to go but something came up


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@May 7 2009, 12:03 PM~13816048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trunk chromed out and 20 tvs lol..and mulan on da rag i miss dem days


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@May 7 2009, 12:03 PM~13816048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man everywhere ive been in the last couple days ive seen this pic got the same trunk chrome sitting at home shit looks hard


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 12:49 AM~13812091
> *Hey Luxridez it was nice meeting u 2nite  :biggrin:
> *


Oh it was nice meetin' u too MZ lady


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 7 2009, 01:11 PM~13816767
> *trunk chromed out and 20 tvs lol..and mulan on da rag i miss dem days
> *


This honda hadd it on lock back then :biggrin: ......and now is SUPERMAN 's turn. :0


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks homie , thats my boy 9 years ago chrome trunk, air bags and tvsssssssss he had it on lock back then n still people talking about the car


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@May 7 2009, 05:13 PM~13817431
> *thanks homie , thats my boy 9 years ago chrome trunk, air bags and tvsssssssss he had it on lock back then n still people talking about the car
> *



hondas are for culeros
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 7 2009, 07:16 AM~13813755
> *:wow: Comooooo lol must be nice.
> *


this ***** is still saying that shyt....lol....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 7 2009, 12:23 PM~13816258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

hi peeps...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 5 2009, 06:21 PM~13796072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 6 2009, 11:14 PM~13811512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a cute baby.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 7 2009, 10:15 AM~13813270
> *FRANK DONT DO IT HOMIE I HOPE ERRYTHINGS GOOD BUT TRY DA HUSTLE UP THE GUAP ANOTHER WAY THAT CAR IS RARE AND BITCH IS CLEAN.GOOD LUCK WITH ERRYTHING HOMIE HIT ME UP IF I CAN HELP U OUT N ANYWAY PIMP BE EASY     :biggrin:
> *


clear ur inbox :biggrin: 
try to hit u up again later


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this is seriouz


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2009, 04:46 PM~13818983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can play checkers on that car..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

great chevygurl seems like a a lil mutt bucket wat car u got sweet hart


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Any hangouts 2nyte in the 305?....besides the bike hangout..


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2009, 04:55 PM~13819059
> *great  chevygurl seems like a  a lil mutt bucket wat car u got sweet hart
> *


i got a grey 98 neon 4 door,on those little rims.sorry guys its a gurl you talking to. :angel: :angel:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

chulow,d,ron, who production any of yall boys got any good pix of my carr


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

elegance 96 where you atttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lady desirezzzzzzzzz hiiiiiiiii fea


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2009, 04:55 PM~13819059
> *great  chevygurl seems like a  a lil mutt bucket wat car u got sweet hart
> *


and for your info,im not a mutt bucket ok...you better learn to respect gurls you assswhole.i hope no one has pics of ur checker board on wheels.why u asking for some many peeps you need back up,to protect you.?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

you gone paint da neon?


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2009, 05:04 PM~13819136
> *elegance 96  where you atttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> *


ive heard about this screen name,is he a white rick ross looking guy?? thats ur body guard? are you serious.


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2009, 05:11 PM~13819202
> *you gone paint da neon?
> *


most likely,what do u care if i do..didnt you say i was a mutt?? :thumbsdown:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 05:08 PM~13819172
> *and for your info,im not a mutt bucket ok...you better learn to respect gurls you assswhole.i hope no one has pics of ur checker board on wheels.why u asking for some many peeps you need back up,to protect you.?
> *


 :0 :0 
lmao...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2009, 04:46 PM~13818983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut they do?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i waz just fucn wit you


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 7 2009, 05:14 PM~13819236
> *:0  :0
> lmao...
> *


look at that even your own member or fellow crew guy is laughing at you...


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 7 2009, 05:15 PM~13819253
> *wut they do?
> 
> *


ill nasty checker board looking car...ewwww anyone can do those stupid looking things on a car :barf: :barf:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wutz up sir


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

pigflu scion i mean sicasscion wher u at acere


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2009, 05:20 PM~13819310
> *wutz up sir
> *


chilling...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 05:19 PM~13819302
> *ill nasty checker board looking car...ewwww anyone can do those stupid looking things on a car :barf:  :barf:
> *


lol...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 7 2009, 05:28 PM~13819384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHECKMATE!!!!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 05:17 PM~13819282
> *look at that even your own member or fellow crew guy is laughing at you...
> *



:loco: :loco: :loco: ...............


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks slash


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

hi buick rydin high :wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: hwdsfinest, uce84, rollin-orange, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* TRYMEBCH, DOMREP64, *caprice ridah*


why did you guys come last night it was packed in there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 7 2009, 09:45 PM~13819994
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: hwdsfinest, uce84, rollin-orange, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, TRYMEBCH, DOMREP64, caprice ridah
> why did you guys come last night it was packed in there
> *


some fam stuff came up.....ya I was told the hopp was good


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

wud up watson and jeff :wave:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 7 2009, 09:49 PM~13820030
> *some fam stuff came up.....ya I was told the hopp was good
> *



it was straight should be better next week


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 7 2009, 09:51 PM~13820048
> *wud up watson and jeff :wave:
> *



you guys confuse me ..you have two accounts??


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

ya he has his and this is mine


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 09:28 PM~13819874
> *hi buick rydin high :wave:
> *


WUT IT DO!
LOL


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 7 2009, 09:55 PM~13820084
> *ya he has his and this is mine
> *



oooh ok


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 7 2009, 09:51 PM~13820048
> *wud up watson and jeff :wave:
> *


Hey how you & the kids been


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 7 2009, 09:53 PM~13820070
> *you guys confuse me ..you have two accounts??
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2009, 04:55 PM~13819059
> *great  chevygurl seems like a  a lil mutt bucket wat car u got sweet hart
> *


:rofl: 

:wave: friend...

its nice to see u on this shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

94pimplac, Made You A Hater, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, SOUND OF REVENGE, chevyboy01 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O, , Euro2low, FatboyR&T, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 05:19 PM~13819302
> *ill nasty checker board looking car...ewwww anyone can do those stupid looking things on a car :barf:  :barf:
> *


ok lil mama now ur goin a lil overboard with this slick ass comment.. i aint tryin to beef with u or anything but thats my best friend ur trying so relax..maybe he took ur comment the wrong way cuz ppl do misunderstand shit at times... nd if u got a neon why is ur name chevygurl?? as u can see I HAVE A REAL CHEVY so as of now so far im the only true chevy gurl on here.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 11:08 PM~13820872
> *ok lil mama now ur goin a lil overboard with this slick ass comment.. i aint tryin to beef with u or anything but thats my best friend ur trying nd that shit dont fly with me.. maybe he took ur comment the wrong way cuz ppl do misunderstand shit at times... nd if u got a neon why is ur name chevygurl?? as u can see I HAVE A REAL CHEVY so as of now so far im the only true chevy gurl on here..
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW... A LITTLE COCKY WE ARE TONIGHT, HUH?
LMAO


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 7 2009, 08:04 PM~13820824
> *94pimplac, Made You A Hater, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, SOUND OF REVENGE, chevyboy01 :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH, iceman42776, 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 11:19 PM~13820975
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, iceman42776,
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEYYY :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:20 PM~13820983
> *HEYYY :wave:
> *


wats crakin ghost


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:13 PM~13820921
> *WOW... A LITTLE COCKY WE ARE TONIGHT, HUH?
> LMAO
> *



lol x1000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:13 PM~13820921
> *WOW... A LITTLE COCKY WE ARE TONIGHT, HUH?
> LMAO
> *


No dont need to be cocky.. just got on this shit to find her trying my boy.. yea maybe she didnt say anything bad in the first place nd my boy took it wrong but she dont gotta be trying his car when his car is one of the rawest ones out there.. as for the name its the truth.. she aint gotta chevy to be calling herself chevygurl.. but w.e idc just dont want her trying my boy anymore nd imma make sure he dont be trying her either.. this forum aint for beefing nd shit..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

do we need to get some boxing gloves out next weds...?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 11:21 PM~13821007
> *No dont need to be cocky.. just got on this shit to find her trying my boy.. yea maybe she didnt say anything bad in the first place nd my boy took it wrong but she dont gotta be trying his car when his car is one of the rawest ones out there.. as for the name its the truth.. she aint gotta chevy to be calling herself chevygurl.. but w.e idc just dont want her trying my boy anymore nd imma make sure he dont be trying her either.. this forum aint for beefing nd shit..
> *


COCKY BUT ATLEAST MATURE.... NICE!
LOL.... I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR TOO. I LOVE G-BODYS...OBVIOUSLY.
DAM.. I MISS THIS LAY IT LOW SHIT.. I USED TO BE ON HERE 24/7.LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 08:22 PM~13821016
> *do we need to get some boxing gloves out next weds...?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


yuhHhHhhHhhhhHHHHhhhhhhhhh



anywayse who da fuck is chevy gurl someone told me shes from tampa n e one kno


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 08:08 PM~13820872
> *ok lil mama now ur goin a lil overboard with this slick ass comment.. i aint tryin to beef with u or anything but thats my best friend ur trying so relax..maybe he took ur comment the wrong way cuz ppl do misunderstand shit at times... nd if u got a neon why is ur name chevygurl?? as u can see I HAVE A REAL CHEVY so as of now so far im the only true chevy gurl on here..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


y do u get in it


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

anybody out there got a NEW set of springs for a gbody?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 7 2009, 08:23 PM~13821032
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



pass me sum popcorn fool this shit es un fucking novela


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

10 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, chevyboy01, FatboyR&T, iceman42776
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:26 PM~13821062
> *10 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, chevyboy01, FatboyR&T, iceman42776
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> *




wuzzgood bosss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2009, 11:26 PM~13821060
> *pass me sum popcorn fool this shit es un fucking novela
> *


LMAO!!! POPCORN??? FUCK DA POPCORN.... WHERE DA BLUNT!!! LOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2009, 11:26 PM~13821060
> *pass me sum popcorn fool this shit es un fucking novela
> *


are you sure, cause i didnt bring enough for everyone i dont want to make anyone upset :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@May 7 2009, 08:25 PM~13821054
> *y do u get in it
> *


the same way u got into it or almost did on saturday at the beach..

im not starting shit with her cuz i dont know her nd i can careless but she tried robert nd thats my best friend nd i look out for my friends just like u do


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 07:28 PM~13821086
> *LMAO!!! POPCORN??? FUCK DA POPCORN.... WHERE DA BLUNT!!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 7 2009, 11:29 PM~13821099
> *are you sure, cause i didnt bring enough for everyone i dont want to make anyone upset  :cheesy:
> *


LMAO!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

no need for these beef between the girls and no need for cheerleaders tanpoco so lets just drop this shit and have a great night cuz at the end its all finna beacome tremendo drama on some computer shit


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

BORN 2 DIE </span> A.K.A. <span style=\'color:red\'>KONFU PANDA!!! U SLEEPIN OVA THERE?!?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

omg lmao ppl theres no beef here lol.. im not gonna fight her or try her on here fuck that im just saying she dont need to be tryin Roberts car becuz he mightve taken something she said in the wrong way..

sorry guys no cat fight lol.. or popcorn lol..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:31 PM~13821124
> *BORN 2 DIE </span>  A.K.A. <span style=\'color:red\'>KONFU PANDA!!! U SLEEPIN OVA THERE?!?
> *


who me hell naw 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, oye loka que bola


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 08:31 PM~13821121
> *no need for these beef between the girls and no need for cheerleaders tanpoco so lets just drop this shit and have a great night cuz at the end its all finna beacome tremendo drama on some computer shit
> *


yep true.. but theres no beef anyways.. as for the cheerleaders thats pretty funny lol.. the truth is these guys are just hoping theres a cat fight cuz they enjoy girls wrestling nd shit lmao

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this shit look like casos decomputadora lol right click and caso serado


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 11:19 PM~13820975
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, iceman42776,
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 08:35 PM~13821166
> *yep true.. but theres no beef anyways.. as for the cheerleaders thats pretty funny lol.. the truth is these guys are just hoping theres a cat fight cuz they enjoy girls wrestling nd shit lmao
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> *


shit theres nothing with a lil cat fight with some baby oil in that bitch and some chocolate and its on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats wat i think


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

iceman42776, 305low, DRòN

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 11:37 PM~13821190
> *iceman42776, 305low, DRòN
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *



what up ma

who productions whats good man send the rest of th pics of my car if ya can :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 7 2009, 08:36 PM~13821177
> *whats good homie :biggrin:
> *


chilling homey just here killin sometime


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 08:37 PM~13821189
> *shit theres nothing with a lil cat fight with some baby oil in that bitch and some chocolate and its on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats wat i think
> *


pero que cochino.. u see wut i mean lol..


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

same here


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:39 PM~13821212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


suelta eso que somos mucho i hay poca.....







lets get it on


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey i agree wit born 2 die but add whip cream to it


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 11:37 PM~13821189
> *shit theres nothing with a lil cat fight with some baby oil in that bitch and some chocolate and its on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats wat i think
> *


 ***** PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn 4.5 pages of garbage. :banghead:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 08:41 PM~13821227
> *pero que cochino.. u see wut i mean lol..
> *


lol  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 08:36 PM~13821176
> *this shit look like casos decomputadora  lol right click and caso serado
> *


 :uh: sometimes people forget this is a LOWRIDER FORM !!,not a chat line :rant:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

im bored... nd my phone broke so im yea im pretty bummed out.. i lost everything i had on that phone  i had videos nd pics of my son when he was smaller nd all his firsts..

:uh: :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:43 PM~13821264
> * ***** PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


***** dont get karate chop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol small frie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 11:42 PM~13821240
> *suelta eso que somos mucho i hay poca.....
> 
> 
> ...


PATRON?? :uh: UUUUGGGGHHHHH!! </span>I HAD A REALLY BAD EXPERIENCE WIT DAT!!! LOL. (<span style=\'colorurple\'>INSIDERS YOU KNOW WHO U ARE! LOL)....
I QUIT PATRON! LOL.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 7 2009, 08:44 PM~13821266
> *damn 4.5 pages of garbage.  :banghead:
> *


***** we all bored so join us i got no cable and i have is this shit lol..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 7 2009, 11:45 PM~13821286
> *:uh: sometimes people forget  this is a LOWRIDER FORM !!,not a chat line  :rant:
> *


 RULES ARE MEANT TO BE BROKEN :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 7 2009, 08:43 PM~13821248
> *hey i agree wit born 2 die  but add whip cream to it
> *


u already know


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MARIJUANA SMOKIN SESSION AS WE SPEAK IN DA TRE HOE FIVE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

yes DRòN ur right.. but everyone blew wut i said out of proportion nd shit.. if i could delete that shit to avoid all this then i would but i dont know how to..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HEY DRON TENEMOS QUE HABLAR LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2009, 11:49 PM~13821357
> *MARIJUANA SMOKIN SESSION AS WE SPEAK IN DA TRE HOE FIVE
> *


HELL FUCK YEA!!!!!! MANGO KUSH AT MA CRIB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 7 2009, 08:43 PM~13821248
> *hey i agree wit born 2 die  but add whip cream to it
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 10:37 PM~13821189
> *shit theres nothing with a lil cat fight with some baby oil in that bitch and some chocolate and its on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats wat i think
> *












SIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 7 2009, 09:57 AM~13814888
> *wats up I got 14s for sale 250 stamped center gold daytons ...the gold is faded
> *


whats up with the wheels got money in hand


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wut a bunch of pigs lol..

ya'll be tripping me out..


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 7 2009, 08:54 PM~13821428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 08:56 PM~13821452
> *wut a bunch of pigs lol..
> 
> ya'll be tripping me out..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 7 2009, 11:54 PM~13821428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no tities poppin out?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 7 2009, 08:55 PM~13821438
> *whats up with the wheels got money in hand
> *










that boy said he got big face hundreds


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:52 PM~13821391
> *HELL FUCK YEA!!!!!! MANGO KUSH AT MA CRIB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



i dont even kno what to call my shit cuz dat shit makes me pass out shit i woke up one day in my backyard on my beach chairs and glasses and tremendo tan lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 7 2009, 08:58 PM~13821478
> *:wave:
> *



Oh shit there goes my homie Bubba D :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 7 2009, 10:58 PM~13821482
> *no tities poppin out?
> *














DIS ONES FOR WATSON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 7 2009, 08:01 PM~13821520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

these`s foos are the funk







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 7 2009, 09:01 PM~13821520
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam i aint kno watson rolled with em dirtty pigs lol jk wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


so whats new? sunday beach bound be there by 6 drunk white women for all of yall niggazzz


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 08:08 PM~13820872
> *ok lil mama now ur goin a lil overboard with this slick ass comment.. i aint tryin to beef with u or anything but thats my best friend ur trying so relax..maybe he took ur comment the wrong way cuz ppl do misunderstand shit at times... nd if u got a neon why is ur name chevygurl?? as u can see I HAVE A REAL CHEVY so as of now so far im the only true chevy gurl on here..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


so if u have a real chevy then why is it that all it has is rims on it?You think your kool ms,lady.you sure your a lady? you sure about that becuase i was warned about you,and from what i heard the last thing you are is a lady.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 09:02 PM~13821546
> *these`s foos are the funk
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit the juicy fruits lmfaooo


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2009, 11:59 PM~13821502
> *i dont even kno what to call my shit cuz dat shit makes me pass out shit i woke up one day in my backyard on my beach chairs and glasses and tremendo tan lol
> *


*****, WTF?? LMAO!!! HELL NAH


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:04 PM~13821572
> ******, WTF?? LMAO!!! HELL NAH
> *


i need some of that shit...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

im gonna get me wip that does some shit like these right here


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 7 2009, 09:01 PM~13821520
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :thumbsup: i'd hit that.... HELL NAW :barf: 

Laz thats all u homie :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 8 2009, 12:02 AM~13821549
> *so if u have a real chevy then why is it that all it has is rims on it?You think your kool ms,lady.you sure your a lady?  you sure about that becuase i was warned about you,and from what i heard the last thing you are is a lady.
> *


 hey neon girl what ya got on your car if i may ask since u like to come in hear n chat


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 8 2009, 12:01 AM~13821520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 09:04 PM~13821572
> ******, WTF?? LMAO!!! HELL NAH
> *


calmate muchachita del diablo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 09:04 PM~13821572
> ******, WTF?? LMAO!!! HELL NAH
> *




yuhhh nothing but the best lmfaooo


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 8 2009, 12:02 AM~13821549
> *so if u have a real chevy then why is it that all it has is rims on it?You think your kool ms,lady.you sure your a lady?  you sure about that becuase i was warned about you,and from what i heard the last thing you are is a lady.
> *


       :buttkick: 
OH SHIT... LET ME ROLL UP ANOTHER ONE! WHO WANTS TO JOIN???
LMAO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 8 2009, 12:01 AM~13821520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NAW IM FUKIN STR8 :uh: NO THANKZ


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2009, 12:05 AM~13821588
> *i need some of that shit...!
> *


U NEED SUM WUT?? DAT MANGO?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 09:06 PM~13821613
> *            :buttkick:
> OH SHIT... LET ME ROLL UP ANOTHER ONE! WHO WANTS TO JOIN???
> LMAO
> *




***** dont go n e where dis shit is gonna get good as hell lay it low forum miamifest gonna get loaded up with heads


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 7 2009, 08:45 PM~13821286
> *:uh: sometimes people forget  this is a LOWRIDER FORM !!,not a chat line  :rant:
> *


u aint lien


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Lowridergame305, iceman42776, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, CALVIN, chevygurl, 93brougham, Who Productions, lowbikeon20z, 305low, caprice ridah, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ripsta85, DRòN, BUBBA-D


20 heads already wuzz good to yall spiessss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 09:02 PM~13821549
> *so if u have a real chevy then why is it that all it has is rims on it?You think your kool ms,lady.you sure your a lady?  you sure about that becuase i was warned about you,and from what i heard the last thing you are is a lady.
> *


Ma like i said i aint trying to beef with u but im not gonna let a faker try me either.. all i gotta say is that yea i might just have rimz but the whole point is I HAVE A REAL CHEVY.. nd idc wut u heard about me.. all ppl know how to do is talk shit nd hate.. thats how the game goes.. im done talking have a good nite :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 8 2009, 12:07 AM~13821633
> ****** dont go n e where dis shit is gonna get good as hell lay it low forum miamifest gonna get loaded up with heads
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!! FOR REAL.... DEED' DA FUCK UP. LOL.
FUCK DAT... IM BLAZIN LISTINING TO GUCCI MANE!!!!! YEAAAAAAA!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 8 2009, 12:08 AM~13821649
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: Lowridergame305, iceman42776, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, CALVIN, chevygurl, 93brougham, Who Productions, lowbikeon20z, 305low, caprice ridah, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ripsta85, DRòN, BUBBA-D
> 20 heads already    wuzz good to yall spiessss :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 7 2009, 09:06 PM~13821601
> *hey neon girl what ya got on your car if i may ask since u like to come in hear n chat
> *


i just moved here from up north,and the on thats doing things to my car is my homegurls friend.hes the one that likes this whole car game,as you guys may call it...he said something about 2 pumps i dont know,all i do is get the money that i WORK for and he does w.e.wheres this hangout you guys talk about so much?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

ANYWHOOOOOOOOOOOOO.. so now we got ppl talkin about bringing popcorn nd burning one nd ppl getting fucked up oin the patron nd shit.. i thought cinco de mayo passed? :rofl:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

dam im doin the same im on that hotnewhiphop.com listening to the new shit


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 08:07 PM~13821631
> *U NEED SUM WUT?? DAT MANGO?
> *


whatever got a ***** on stuck mode...i need some of the bomb shit...havent had some good shit since i left cali...!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 8 2009, 12:11 AM~13821688
> *i just moved here from up north,and the on thats doing things to my car is my homegurls friend.hes the one that likes this whole car game,as you guys may call it...he said something about 2 pumps i dont know,all i do is get the money that i WORK for and he does w.e.wheres this hangout you guys talk about so much?
> *


da hang out of which we talk of is down off 27ave


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey buick check out billy blue ***** is raw ass fukkkk


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey i got the rum n corona over here homies


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

im hungry :tongue: nd i feel like drinkin a superman dammit..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo its like these lets have a hop off















shit i think its the best way to solve this


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 12:11 AM~13821692
> *ANYWHOOOOOOOOOOOOO.. so now we got ppl talkin about bringing popcorn nd burning one nd ppl getting fucked up oin the patron nd shit.. i thought cinco de mayo passed? :rofl:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NAW GIRL!!! ITS CINCO DE MAYO ALL DAY ERR' DAY!!! LOL...


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 09:11 PM~13821692
> *ANYWHOOOOOOOOOOOOO.. so now we got ppl talkin about bringing popcorn nd burning one nd ppl getting fucked up oin the patron nd shit.. i thought cinco de mayo passed? :rofl:
> *


i knew you would of steped down,your not all that hardcore after all.my car is going to be better then ur buttercup shyt.wow what a theme for a car.you should try unladylike better. :nicoderm:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2009, 12:12 AM~13821703
> *whatever got a ***** on stuck mode...i need some of the bomb shit...havent had some good shit since i left cali...!
> *


DAMMMM.... CALI DO GOT SUM GOOD ASS BUD". LOL.


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 7 2009, 09:13 PM~13821713
> *da hang out of which we talk of is down off 27ave
> *


ok and what else?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 09:15 PM~13821745
> *i knew you would of steped down,your not all that hardcore after all.my car is going to be better then ur buttercup shyt.wow what a theme for a car.you should try unladylike better. :nicoderm:
> *


not to get in it can we see a pick off ur car and a pick off miss lady


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 12:14 AM~13821733
> *yo its like these lets have a hop off
> 
> 
> ...


NAWWW !! REGAL WILL BEAT CHEVY A.N.Y.T.I.M.E.!!!!!!! CASE CLOSED BITCHES!!!
LMAO. JUST KIDDIN!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 8 2009, 12:16 AM~13821770
> *ok and what else?
> *


 just take 27ave south n youll c it on the right side pass the palmetto cant missit show up this week round 10 n lets see this so called neon wit rims bettr yet post a pic of it n show us


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13821783
> *not to get in it can we see a pick off ur car and a pick off miss lady
> *


soon papi,i just moved and im still unpacking things.give me a couple of days to organize my things.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 09:15 PM~13821745
> *i knew you would of steped down,your not all that hardcore after all.my car is going to be better then ur buttercup shyt.wow what a theme for a car.you should try unladylike better. :nicoderm:
> *


i aint stepping down ma im just being the bigger person nd droppin it.. but w.e bring ur neon out nd thats it.. stop hatin on my shit nd dont worry about my theme nd worry about ur dodge or plymouth or chrysler whichever kind of neon u have. u do u nd imma do me :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13821786
> *NAWWW !! REGAL WILL BEAT CHEVY A.N.Y.T.I.M.E.!!!!!!! CASE CLOSED BITCHES!!!
> LMAO. JUST KIDDIN!
> *


shit girl i know u got black magic pumps lol


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

casue we all know wht Lady D's Car looks like lets see urs neongirl


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

yooo someone call ana maria polo lmao!! or quien tiene la razon lol.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 12:20 AM~13821828
> *shit girl i know u got black magic pumps lol
> *


TRANQUILO MUCHACHITO!!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 09:22 PM~13821862
> *TRANQUILO MUCHACHITO!!!!!
> *


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 09:20 PM~13821827
> *i aint stepping down ma im just being the bigger person nd droppin it.. but w.e bring ur neon out nd thats it.. stop hatin on my shit nd dont worry about my theme nd worry about ur dodge or plymouth or chrysler whichever kind of neon u have. u do u nd imma do me  :biggrin:
> *


learn your cars mamita,its dodge.i might just be able to pass by that so called hangout or w.e.ill make sure to take the title of my car because my car is paid for,not like some peeps i came to know today.goodnite to all the kool peeps in there,and fuck off to all the nonkool peeps in this w.e u call it.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

LADY DESIREZ DOING THE DAMN THANG


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 12:23 AM~13821875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WUT IM TALKING BOUT! WHO U STOLE DAT PIC FROM CUZ I KNOW THAT AINT URS BUDDIE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

i can just picture it... ya'll are smoking a blunt nd drinkin nd also eating ur popcorn while readin this bullshit lol..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 09:25 PM~13821913
> *DATS WUT IM TALKING BOUT! WHO U STOLE DAT PIC FROM CUZ I KNOW THAT AINT URS BUDDIE
> *


i know that shit aint mines wat im drug free :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 8 2009, 12:25 AM~13821905
> *learn your cars mamita,its dodge.i might just be able to pass by that so called hangout or w.e.ill make sure to take the title of my car because my car is paid for,not like some peeps i came to know today.goodnite to all the kool peeps in there,and fuck off to all the nonkool peeps in this w.e u call it.
> *



ok take ur little neon car out to towers tom nite well be out ther a bunch of us n lets see that car n for what ya said bout the hang out u go ahead n come through n see why miami comin back wit lowridin


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

wel lets the cars talk for them selves n settle it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 10:11 PM~13821688
> *i just moved here from up north,and the on thats doing things to my car is my homegurls friend.hes the one that likes this whole car game,as you guys may call it...he said something about 2 pumps i dont know,all i do is get the money that i WORK for and he does w.e.wheres this hangout you guys talk about so much?
> *


welcome to the hood


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 12:27 AM~13821933
> *i know that shit aint mines wat im drug free :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco: :loco: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 7 2009, 09:29 PM~13821967
> *
> welcome to the hood
> *


thanx papi... :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 12:28 AM~13821966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND WHO U STOLE DIS PIC FROM???? LOL.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hay galo1111 whats good homie :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

iceman42776, 305low, viejitos miami, Born 2 Die, DoneDeal82 R.O., Evelitog, CadillakRidah106, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, chevygurl, slash, CALVIN, Lowridergame305, 93brougham, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, BUBBA-D
damn ant anyone got a job in here lol :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 09:25 PM~13821905
> *learn your cars mamita,its dodge.i might just be able to pass by that so called hangout or w.e.ill make sure to take the title of my car because my car is paid for,not like some peeps i came to know today.goodnite to all the kool peeps in there,and fuck off to all the nonkool peeps in this w.e u call it.
> *


lmao no "chevygurl" gets ur facts right.. DODGE, CHRYSLER, ND PLYMOUTH all have neons.. so i do know my cars nd yea im unladylike but its ok theres nuthin wrong with a chick that likes cars.. as for my car i do got the title for ur 411 so whoever keeps telling u bout me dont got their facts rite lol nd they obviously having been updated.. nd im pretty sure i know where its coming from nd those r my biggest haterz :rofl: but im done talkin just bring ur neon out dodgegurl nd let the ppl decide.. im not gonna sit here nd tell u my car is all that nd better then urs cuz i never seen urs nd i aint gonna hate either cuz then i'll just be motivating u nd makin u feel like ur the center of the world like ur doin to me which thanx btw.. :thumbup: nd dont take ur anger out on anyone else cuz EVERYONE on here is cool as fuck.. just get to know them before trying them..
now im really done talkin to u i said wut i had to say..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

WTF is up with this chevygurl calling me a bodyguard and saying I
Look like rick Ross??? Who are you? I love the chevy screenname and u drive 
A neon.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 7 2009, 09:31 PM~13822015
> *hay galo1111 whats good homie :wave:
> *


same shit getting ready for grand opening sat :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 12:31 AM~13822023
> *lmao no "chevygurl" gets ur facts right.. DODGE, CHRYSLER, ND PLYMOUTH all have neons.. so i do know my cars nd yea im unladylike but its ok theres nuthin wrong with a chick that likes cars.. as for my car i do got the title for ur 411 so whoever keeps telling u bout me dont got their facts rite lol nd they obviously having been updated.. nd im pretty sure i know where its coming from nd those r my biggest haterz :rofl: but im done talkin just bring ur neon out dodgegurl nd let the ppl decide.. im not gonna sit here nd tell u my car is all that nd better then urs cuz i never seen urs nd i aint gonna hate either cuz then i'll just be motivating u nd makin u feel like ur the center of the world like ur doin to me which thanx btw.. :thumbup: nd dont take ur anger out on anyone else cuz EVERYONE on here is cool as fuck.. just get to know them before trying them..
> now im really done talkin to u i said wut i had to say..
> *


that how we do down here we settle it on the street couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 09:31 PM~13822023
> *lmao no "chevygurl" gets ur facts right.. DODGE, CHRYSLER, ND PLYMOUTH all have neons.. so i do know my cars nd yea im unladylike but its ok theres nuthin wrong with a chick that likes cars.. as for my car i do got the title for ur 411 so whoever keeps telling u bout me dont got their facts rite lol nd they obviously having been updated.. nd im pretty sure i know where its coming from nd those r my biggest haterz :rofl: but im done talkin just bring ur neon out dodgegurl nd let the ppl decide.. im not gonna sit here nd tell u my car is all that nd better then urs cuz i never seen urs nd i aint gonna hate either cuz then i'll just be motivating u nd makin u feel like ur the center of the world like ur doin to me which thanx btw.. :thumbup: nd dont take ur anger out on anyone else cuz EVERYONE on here is cool as fuck.. just get to know them before trying them..
> now im really done talkin to u i said wut i had to say..
> *


i got two last words to tell you befor i go to bed,fuck off....bye.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 8 2009, 12:34 AM~13822069
> *same shit getting ready for grand opening sat  :biggrin:
> *


hey om down to come support ya homie


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 09:35 PM~13822074
> *i got two last words to tell you befor i go to bed,fuck off....bye.
> *


Goodnite to u too :biggrin:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 7 2009, 09:33 PM~13822047
> *WTF is up with this chevygurl calling me a bodyguard and saying I
> Look like rick Ross??? Who are you? I love the chevy screenname and u drive
> A neon.....
> *


dont worry i just happen to know what you look like.and dont worry about my screen name because im getting in the mood to buy me a chevy just to shut this unladylike gurl up.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

people lets please get along how about some coronas and chicken wings at the hangout on wendsday and like that it will be a great hangout hopefully casper shows up after 21223333300000years of not coming out yea u miss boss


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 09:35 PM~13822074
> *i got two last words to tell you befor i go to bed,fuck off....bye.
> *


oye lay off the hot salsa bieja siera el pomo we all kool here just train to vibe so copera :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Have any of u heard my myspace song?? well if u havent go download it its GRIND MODE- I LOVE IT WHEN THEY HATE ON ME.. its a great song!! lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye a mi si me gusta la tortilla

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 12:37 AM~13822106
> *people lets please get along how about some coronas and chicken wings at the hangout on wendsday and like that it will be a great hangout hopefully casper shows up after 21223333300000years of not coming out yea u miss boss
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW U AINT TALKING BOUT ME CUZ DA ONE THAT LOOK LIKE CASPER!!! LMAO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 09:41 PM~13822155
> *oye a mi si me gusta la tortilla
> 
> 
> ...


laz ya para con la cochinada esta cojone lol..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 7 2009, 09:42 PM~13822174
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW U AINT TALKING BOUT ME CUZ DA ONE THAT LOOK LIKE CASPER!!! LMAO!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

16 Members: LARGE, Lowridergame305, huesone, BUBBA-D, caprice ridah, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Who Productions, 305low, lowbikeon20z, viejitos miami, CALVIN, Born 2 Die, slash, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Evelitog, 93brougham

:uh: Damm, its thick in here!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So yea hey hows it goin ppl?? How bout them marlins? lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 09:45 PM~13822204
> *laz ya para con la cochinada esta cojone lol..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: porque


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 09:47 PM~13822234
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: porque
> *



porque si brode..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I see a few ppl that work 2morrow.. wut r u guys still doin up?? lol..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 7 2009, 08:51 PM~13822294
> *I see a few ppl that work 2morrow.. wut r u guys still doin up?? lol..
> *


check your inbox...!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Who Productions what it do homie u goin to towers friday


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Bear!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 7 2009, 09:01 PM~13822430
> *Who Productions what it do homie u goin to towers friday
> *


ill be there....anyone else going to be there...?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Lowridergame305, Who Productions, iceman42776, Evelitog, viejitos miami, CADILLAC D, orientalmontecarlo, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *LARGE*, COUPE DE BEAR

  :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

well if it isint coupe de bear


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2009, 09:09 PM~13822516
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Lowridergame305, Who Productions, iceman42776, Evelitog, viejitos miami, CADILLAC D, orientalmontecarlo, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LARGE, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


 :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 10:05 PM~13822474
> *ill be there....anyone else going to be there...?
> *


imma try to go


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Lowridergame305, Who Productions, orientalmontecarlo, *ELEGANCECC96*, iceman42776, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Evelitog, Born 2 Die, LARGE, COUPE DE BEAR



  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

off the subject with this one...has anyone played the low rider game online...?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

what lowridergame


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

post the link or the site where its at


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 7 2009, 09:14 PM~13822589
> *post the link or the site where its at
> *



http://www.thelowridergame.com


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

aight cool


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

once you get in there are two different parts of the game....one you cant do shit to the cars but hop and its 2d....look on the left and you will see low medium and high"RESOLUTION" you have a tre when you start the game. all white stock tre....after this you should just buy the springs and click on the screen where the car is once you start and push the up arrow to raise the ass...wont be to high...not yet....now i hope you can hit the switch...? bet money and cars to get better shit....cant tell you much more...Ohh yeah i can...dont hope against me...LOL....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 10:16 PM~13822621
> *http://www.thelowridergame.com
> *


i play that shit is a good game for wen u aint got nothing to du


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 09:29 PM~13822759
> *i play that shit is a good game for wen u aint got nothing to du
> *


yeah im tryin to help get it better...new cars screen shots...and options...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 10:31 PM~13822778
> *yeah im tryin to help get it better...new cars screen shots...and options...!
> *


look for 305hopper


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i figured that was you....post some screen shots of your car...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Phil....... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 10:33 PM~13822802
> *yeah i figured that was you....post some screen shots of your car...!
> *


ight i got u
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up miami? conjo, 11 pages of bullshit....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 10:38 PM~13822855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

where on that site you get that...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 09:54 PM~13822993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the lincoln and the monte...they work....! no chippin there...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 7 2009, 09:58 PM~13823031
> *where on that site you get that...
> *


you have to screen save it....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 7 2009, 11:00 PM~13823053
> *i like the lincoln and the monte...they work....! no chippin there...!
> *


on the old version i just go crazy


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i had fun on the first one because you could stop the ai from hopin by hittin the mouse when it had to hop..!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:






horrible.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

WOW i just read though 6 pages of garbage...Somebody owes me my wasted time back....I felt like I was back in 2000 on the Digital Wheels guestbook. Seriously people I THINK most of us have grown up a lil since then...can we keep this site posative. All this Drama is childish and isn't doin anything for the lowrider scene. Take that to MYSPACE or FACEBOOK :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 8 2009, 08:19 AM~13824165
> *WOW i just read though 6 pages of garbage...Somebody owes me my wasted time back....I felt like I was back in 2000 on the Digital Wheels guestbook. Seriously people I THINK most of us have grown up a lil since then...can we keep this site posative. All this Drama is childish and isn't doin anything for the lowrider scene. Take that to MYSPACE or FACEBOOK  :uh:
> *



THAT WAS THE SHIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795844
> *my build what do u think about it was all white on 24,s wit bags now white on gold pearl patterns airbrushing and juice all back yard built
> 
> 
> ...


perro te quedo bonito el trabajo...... :worship:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

lowslow64, TRYMEBCH, Chulow, DOUBLE-O, lylorly :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 8 2009, 08:28 AM~13824461
> *perro te quedo bonito el trabajo...... :worship:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: CADILLAC D, 954LIMELIGHT66, GALO1111, Austin Ace, WUZZUUP MY NINJA :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

merning miami!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 8 2009, 06:48 AM~13824573
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: CADILLAC D, 954LIMELIGHT66, GALO1111, Austin Ace, WUZZUUP MY NINJA :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

I got an 89' 2-door Blazer in the shop, clean title, clean interior, very little rust, car will start with some work. It's black with red interior, need it gone, if anyone wants it holla at me, will be a great parts car. Will try to post a pic later, if interested call me 7862857009-Magik $625 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Yesterday at the Miami Beach convention center..............cars will be there till Sun.


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 8 2009, 07:19 AM~13824165
> *WOW i just read though 6 pages of garbage...Somebody owes me my wasted time back....I felt like I was back in 2000 on the Digital Wheels guestbook. Seriously people I THINK most of us have grown up a lil since then...can we keep this site posative. All this Drama is childish and isn't doin anything for the lowrider scene. Take that to MYSPACE or FACEBOOK  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning everyone :wave:

Just would like to apologize for the BULLSHIT from yesterday.. it wasnt suppose to escalade like that.. My intentions were to just let her know that it wasnt cool that she was trying my boy nd then it turned out to be her basically calling me out.. Yea its childish nd all but shit happens... I've read a bunch of garbage before on here nd ppl trying each other too.. This just turned into a big misunderstanding.. She got offended in what i said so she felt like she needed to defend herself so she did.. W.e.. The point is that i apologize for the stupid uncalled for bullshit from last nite..  :happysad: 

Much love,
 Michelle


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

luxridez, INKSTINCT003, 305low

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 07:30 AM~13825389
> *Good morning everyone :wave:
> 
> Just would like to apologize for the BULLSHIT from yesterday.. it wasnt suppose to escalade like that.. My intentions were to just let her know that it wasnt cool that she was trying my boy nd then it turned out to be her basically calling me out.. Yea its childish nd all but shit happens... I've read a bunch of garbage before on here nd ppl trying each other too.. This just turned into a big misunderstanding.. She got offended in what i said so she felt like she needed to defend herself so she did.. W.e.. The point is that i apologize for the stupid uncalled for bullshit from last nite..   :happysad:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 8 2009, 07:05 AM~13824658
> *Yesterday at the Miami Beach convention center..............cars will be there till Sun.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

looking to trade this anybody intrested holla at me


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ur ugly


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 8 2009, 08:43 AM~13825509
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,  ur ugly
> *


hey friend ur ugly too but i still love u :biggrin: 

just away from mirrors.. :rofl:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2009, 08:38 AM~13825460
> *:biggrin:
> *



Who wuts poppin??


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 08:37 AM~13825455
> *luxridez, INKSTINCT003, 305low
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *



hno: ganster room.....Those were 5 long pages of nuttin'.

*******no oil wrestlin'*****?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

monte 24's what's up my friend?!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 8 2009, 08:50 AM~13825581
> *hno:  ganster room.....Those were 5 long pages of nuttin'.
> 
> *******no oil wrestlin'*****?
> *


No lol.. Sorry I couldnt excite all these guys with physical entertainment lol.. :barf:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was thinking earlier this morning, I can't believe that first no miami lowrider
Show,and now no Tampa show??? Now that there is alot of lowrider movement 
Going on here in Miami imagine how good these shows would be..phil is there 
Anyone that we can talk to about this? I'm sorry for bringing this out so randomLy
But it's just something that came to mind..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*elegancecc96


whats up maneeeeeeee*


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

What's good lowridergame305


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 09:30 AM~13825389
> *Good morning everyone :wave:
> 
> Just would like to apologize for the BULLSHIT from yesterday.. it wasnt suppose to escalade like that.. My intentions were to just let her know that it wasnt cool that she was trying my boy nd then it turned out to be her basically calling me out.. Yea its childish nd all but shit happens... I've read a bunch of garbage before on here nd ppl trying each other too.. This just turned into a big misunderstanding.. She got offended in what i said so she felt like she needed to defend herself so she did.. W.e.. The point is that i apologize for the stupid uncalled for bullshit from last nite..   :happysad:
> ...


  good girl peace in the hood


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

here @ work mother fucker lurking new sharks lol


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic *(3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)*
10 Members: $SouthernComfort2$, 305low, scan, chevyboy01, Lowridergame305, MISTER ED, ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, lalo22, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn


i guess there some spies that want to know wats going on in miami :wave:


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 6 2009, 05:54 PM~13807192
> *4 SALE...My BIG loss your gain.    87 monte LS
> 
> 
> ...


no frank dnt do it homie keep that bitch man keep it     :uh: :uh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 07:46 AM~13825541
> *Who wuts poppin??
> *


just got back from getting a another bulb for my studio lights....!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 8 2009, 06:48 AM~13824573
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: CADILLAC D, 954LIMELIGHT66, GALO1111, Austin Ace, whats up pimp</span> :thumbsup:*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, man of steel 305, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 8 2009, 09:12 AM~13825789
> * good girl peace in the hood
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 8 2009, 09:31 AM~13825976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..que klase de .............botacaca.!!! :wow:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 8 2009, 09:56 AM~13826193
> *Que la verga LOCO, man of steel 305, :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up loco.... :tongue:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 8 2009, 12:02 PM~13825686
> *I was thinking earlier this morning, I can't believe that first no miami lowrider
> Show,and now no Tampa show??? Now that there is alot of lowrider movement
> Going on here in Miami imagine how good these shows would be..phil is there
> ...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

anybody got a 2 prong knock off for sale or trade? .................. i got a diamond knock off 2 trade for it (dont need it). LMK. :dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Que la verga LOCO, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 10:07 AM~13826303
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Que la verga LOCO,  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Yegua por fin te levantas epaaaaa!! lol...

wuts good pimpin?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 10:07 AM~13826303
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Que la verga LOCO,  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 que paso maje


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

que pedo loco , que la honda maje :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh: the stupid lowrider game still wont send me my activation email :rant: i been waiting for that shit for likr 3 days already..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh: the stupid lowrider game still wont send me my activation email :rant: i been waiting for that shit for likr 3 days already..


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i Clicked the RED "X" ...... have no patience 4 that.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 09:23 AM~13826466
> *:ugh: the stupid lowrider game still wont send me my activation email  :rant: i been waiting for that shit for likr 3 days already..
> *


thats weird i was approved the same day....!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2009, 10:29 AM~13826547
> *thats weird i was approved the same day....!
> *


yea i was aproved right away also


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 8 2009, 10:18 AM~13826417
> *que paso maje
> *


chillin loco


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@May 8 2009, 10:21 AM~13826445
> *que pedo loco , que la honda maje  :wave:
> *


que paso pedaso de mierda que me cuenta de nuevo.... :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 10:35 AM~13826604
> *chillin loco
> *


wer the hoes at pimp..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 8 2009, 09:59 AM~13826221
> *
> *


yeah that picnic is going to be real good..a lot of people are getting ready for it..but I'm talking bout Lrm shows, with real judges,not these CSk shows..


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

********Anybody seen this shyt yet?? ...LOL.***********
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLLAh2yTqu0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 8 2009, 10:36 AM~13826623
> *wer the hoes at pimp..
> *


las hando buscando tanbien loco :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 8 2009, 10:36 AM~13826623
> *wer the hoes at pimp..
> *


lmao ur askin the wrong person


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 10:41 AM~13826665
> *lmao ur askin the wrong person
> *


got jokes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 8 2009, 11:02 AM~13825686
> *I was thinking earlier this morning, I can't believe that first no miami lowrider
> Show,and now no Tampa show??? Now that there is alot of lowrider movement
> Going on here in Miami imagine how good these shows would be..phil is there
> ...



Ok well here is the thing..
LRM is one of many companies that Source Interlink bought after Primedia filed for backruptcy.

SourceInterlink in the mist of all the recession fell into the same problems thatr Primedia did and money became an issue.

When people stop spending money on advertisments and subscriptions.. everything takes a hit. 

The LRM show in Miami cost the company over 35k to put on and they wouldnt even break even at the end of the day.

It wasnt a matter of "punishing" Florida, it was a matter of "Lets shrink our schedule to try to recoop some funds" I truly believe that after the economy picks up (At Least Bush isnt still in office" Things will get back to normal.

As for now.. From rumors and facts, SourceInterlink has filed chapter 11.. The good news is.. for those of you that dont know.. Chapter 11 allows you to delay paying your debts.. but DOES NOT MEAN it is going away..

Like a chick on the rag.. Just tolerate it and try to stay faithful until the economy picks back up 

=D

(But i am doing my ABSOLUTE best.. in trying to put Miami and South Florida back on the map in the magazine)

Phil Gordon


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: phil


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

Like a chick on the rag.. Just tolerate it and try to stay faithful until the economy picks back up

like a chick on the rag i complain about it constantly but still deal with it :/


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

_*ELEGANCECC96 :biggrin: *_


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

yea that stupid activation email for that lowrider game was in my spam mail this whole time lol.. finally got in..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TOWERS !


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHaeWKbu5HE

lmao


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 8 2009, 10:28 AM~13827115
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHaeWKbu5HE
> 
> lmao
> *


that was high for the 80's that was low riding right there...what you call chippin today was king of the streets then....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

This is radical hopper right here....LOL....!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok thanks phil...funny thing is I see a lot of cars being built during this recession than i've seen the past few years!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

I got an 89' 2-door Blazer in the shop, clean title, clean interior, very little rust, car will start with some work. It's black with red interior, need it gone, if anyone wants it holla at me, will be a great parts car. if interested call or PM me 7862857009-Magik $625 obo or trade for some 24s 6-lug w/ tires for my Armada and I will throw some cash on top..


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

INSTINCT003 GALO1111 :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got this 94 fleetwood with lt1 power everything does need paint ice cold a/c lookin to trade for g-body monte 78-80,86-88 ls monte,euro front cutlass malibu78-83 coupe or maybe wagon or a regal or el camino pm me 0r sale for $2,500 obo anybody interested give me a call or text 754 244 3108








what it look like on 14s


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS IS HOW THE HANGOUT SHOULD BE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-xFRSFEB-Y


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 8 2009, 10:41 AM~13826665
> *lmao ur askin the wrong person
> *



:wow:....... well do you hav any friends :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 8 2009, 12:44 PM~13828450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 7 2009, 08:34 PM~13821159
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,  oye loka que bola
> *


chillin ni99a just woke up lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

wuuzup


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@May 8 2009, 01:57 PM~13828554
> *chillin ni99a just woke up lol
> *


str8 same here foo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 8 2009, 02:28 PM~13827115
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHaeWKbu5HE
> 
> lmao
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Monty24s where's your homegirl at???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

buenos dias elegance96


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

dats ur home gurl she saiad u were a white rick rosss


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone need some 63 impala parts


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1160825520.html


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 4 2009, 06:35 PM~13784828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2009, 12:37 PM~13827227
> *that was high for the 80's that was low riding right there...what you call chippin today was king of the streets then....
> *


i need you next week sunday if you can let me no
need to take a group picture for the car club


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up dron!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 8 2009, 01:44 PM~13827300
> *Ok thanks phil...funny thing is I see a lot of cars being built during this recession than i've seen the past few years!
> *


X2 YOU AINT LIEING! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 8 2009, 08:07 PM~13830904
> *whats up dron!!!!
> *


nothing much just agreeing with your boy that ive seen more (new, not redone) cars being bought, built and brought out in the past year then in the past 3 years.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

oh by the way, today i saw on 103rd a really nice red on red REGAL on all chrome 13s slamed, that was looking mighty fresh. bright red with red canvas quarter rag. anyone got pics of that car?


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

contact Ripsta85 for your engraving needs


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

What up homies :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4-sale a black regal with get down stock wheels 
little rust has a runner motor tight running motor
it hall ass inside good 2700.00 obo 786-380-6468 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

da beast21 galo1111 whats good homies :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 8 2009, 06:19 PM~13831000
> *oh by the way, today i saw on 103rd a really nice red on red REGAL on all chrome 13s slamed, that was looking mighty fresh. bright red with red canvas quarter rag. anyone got pics of that car?
> *



i'm pretty sure you're talking about ******'s old regal that had the billet wheels on it , i seen it on the beach . it looked really good with the painted lips .....


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

2006 LTR 450 #1 IN THE 4-STROKE GAME BY FAR. ONCE YOU RIDE IT YOU'LL LOVE IT, TRUST ME EVERYONE DOES. BIKE IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION NEVER BEEN FLIPPED OR CRASHED..RIMS ARE EXCELLENT AND SO ARE THE TIRES....BIKE IS COMPLETELY STOCK ALL IT HAS IS A YOSHI POWER BOMB WHICH REALLY WOKE IT UP! SUPER CLEAN YOU CAN LICK THE MOTOR IF YOU WANT..NEVER BEEN IN MUD ONLY IN DIRT AND SAND.COMES WITH NEW CUSTOM FRONT BUMPER AND BRAND NEW 6 PACK RACK NOT PICTURED....HAVE TITLE AND IS REGISTERED! NO BULLSHIT . 

OPEN TO TRADES.....
EL CAMINO, 90-96 FLEETWOOD, MONTE CARLO LS OR SS, 98-07 TOWNCAR, 96 IMPALA, VERT DONKS WHATEVER BUT MUST BE CLEAN NO RUST BUCKETS, I KNOW WHAT I HAVE AND I KNOW WHAT CARS ARE WORTH.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.




:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 08:51 PM~13832369
> *Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homey big props to u double L L boys


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 8 2009, 11:59 PM~13832440
> *tight work homey big props to u double L L boys
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks homie


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

HERE YOU GO TOM.....!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 08:51 PM~13832369
> *Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2009, 09:06 PM~13832500
> *HERE YOU GO TOM.....!
> 
> 
> ...


that thang is looking serious ......


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 9 2009, 12:06 AM~13832500
> *HERE YOU GO TOM.....!
> 
> 
> ...


:0  sik shot


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 08:51 PM~13832369
> *Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Tight! props to Low Lyfe


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2009, 08:22 PM~13832627
> *that thang is looking serious ......
> *


ITS FOR SELL....40K


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 08:23 PM~13832637
> *:0   sik shot
> *


TY CHULOW...!


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

sup miami selling a 98 to 2002 town car rear end with the brackets for air bags for $100 and a super charger for a gm 3.8l the enigne on the front wheel drive impalas and other gm car that came wit that motor for $150 and a rag top roof for 98 to 2002 town car $50 needs the leather just the top hit me up also got a system for sale 3 kicker 12s in a box with 2 punch p6002 amps right offer takes it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2009, 09:23 PM~13832646
> *ITS FOR SELL....40K
> *


did you get any pics of the new camaro when it pulled up to towers........


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 12:28 AM~13832693
> *did you get any pics of the new camaro when it pulled up to towers........
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 11:51 PM~13832369
> *Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


ME LIKE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> did you get any pics of the new camaro when it pulled up to towers........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13832717
> *ME LIKE :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 12:28 AM~13832693
> *did you get any pics of the new camaro when it pulled up to towers........
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: playa get some sleep, i dont want any excuses in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 08:32 PM~13832745
> *:angry:  playa get some sleep, i dont want any excuses in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


 LOL what time tomorrow....?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> > did you get any pics of the new camaro when it pulled up to towers........
> > no i seen it but you seen what kind of crowd it had...it would have took an hour to get people to move away from it.... i seen yours sittin there all shiny lookin nice...!
> 
> 
> thanks....... yeah that crowd was no joke . :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Chulow, DOUBLE-O, *Euro2low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,* elitecustoms, MISTER ED, iceman476, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, GbodyonD's 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 9 2009, 12:31 AM~13832734
> *
> *


HI STRANGERRR .LOL.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 09:32 PM~13832745
> *:angry:  playa get some sleep, i dont want any excuses in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


as soon as the sun comes up i be awake no matter what time i go to sleep , see ya in the morn fool.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+May 9 2009, 12:34 AM~13832761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OHHH SHITTTT MARTIAN MAN IS IN HERE LATE NIGHT EVERYBODY RUN..... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 12:41 AM~13832839
> *OHHH SHITTTT MARTIAN MAN IS IN HERE LATE NIGHT EVERYBODY RUN.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :dunno: hno:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 11:36 PM~13832782
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Chulow, DOUBLE-O, Euro2low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, elitecustoms, MISTER ED, iceman476, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, GbodyonD's
> 
> ...



Hey Chulow.. How Goes It?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 9 2009, 12:42 AM~13832852
> *Hey Chulow.. How Goes It?
> *


Out Goes It. :biggrin: Im out MIA


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

I THINK DIS CAR IS HARRRD ASS FUCK! I LOOOVE IT!
2009 DODGE CHALLANGER.
SHIT LOOKS MEAN.LOL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
























DONT REALLY LIKE THE ORANGE... I WOULD TAKE IT IN BLACK.... THROW SUM RIMS AND JUST CHILL  SIMPLE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 8 2009, 09:49 PM~13832901
> *I THINK DIS CAR IS HARRRD ASS FUCK! I LOOOVE IT!
> 2009 DODGE CHALLANGER.
> SHIT LOOKS MEAN.LOL.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


they had this car in car warz like on so 24`s and the camaro to


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2009, 11:41 PM~13832839
> *OHHH SHITTTT MARTIAN MAN IS IN HERE LATE NIGHT EVERYBODY RUN.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Euro2low, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, iceman476, Who Productions, DOUBLE-O :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 9 2009, 12:51 AM~13832916
> *they had this car in car warz like on so 24`s and the camaro to
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAM. DOES ANYONE HAVE A PIC OF THE CHALLANGER HE'S TALKING ABOUT??? :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 8 2009, 09:52 PM~13832924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic ....... 

LAMBO DOORS ON A PORSHE .....  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 8 2009, 09:56 PM~13832953
> *:0  :0  :0  DAM. DOES ANYONE HAVE A PIC OF THE CHALLANGER HE'S TALKING ABOUT??? :twak:
> *








:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 11:51 PM~13832369
> *Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 8 2009, 10:32 PM~13833249
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats the one and there was a red one to


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 11:51 PM~13832369
> *Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz homie.......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2009, 10:01 PM~13832999
> *nice pic .......
> 
> LAMBO DOORS ON A PORSHE .....   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, caprice ridah
yooooooooooooo


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 08:51 PM~13832369
> *Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP IT ON THE LOW NEPZ :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

5144qtqewrt


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 9 2009, 12:23 AM~13832646
> *ITS FOR SELL....40K
> *


a 58 for 40 who do i call i'll buy it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 09:36 PM~13832782
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Chulow, DOUBLE-O, Euro2low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, elitecustoms, MISTER ED, iceman476, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, GbodyonD's
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:guns: :guns:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 9 2009, 04:19 AM~13834708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....... :0 :0 :biggrin: i see you got one in there for Watson..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Got some better ones, but can't use photobucket for them...............


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that ngiga has the unemployed mafia sticker thats whats up props to d lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Damnn she tight work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 9 2009, 08:21 AM~13834778
> *Damn....... :0  :0  :biggrin: i see you got one in there for Watson..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ya man that's how I like tham....some ppl on here be on some fuck shit takein shit over the top with some of the pic's they be tryin to post tryin me to be cool n shit but that's a nice female........*Thankz MR THE BOSS* that made my morning


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 9 2009, 06:45 AM~13835054
> *ya man that's how I like tham....some ppl on here be on some fuck shit takein shit over the top with some of the pic's they be tryin to post tryin me  to be cool n shit but that's a nice female........Thankz MR THE BOSS that made my morning
> *


Get Em Watson  At Least you Keep it real pimpin .Some of these fools on here like hiding behind CLOSED DOORS   Do you cause at the end of the day ,you the one who has to be happy 
Thankz MR THE BOSS that made my morning  :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Dem"LOWLYFE" boyz got the shyt on LOCK... much propz !!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 9 2009, 09:56 AM~13835088
> *Get Em Watson   At Least you Keep it real pimpin .Some of these fools on here like hiding behind CLOSED DOORS    Do you cause at the end of the day ,you the one who has to be happy
> Thankz MR THE BOSS that made my morning   :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

sometimes you just gotta look at a fat girl as an easy hole that you can smash easy / vicious


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 9 2009, 01:54 AM~13834640
> *a 58 for 40 who do i call i'll buy it
> *


im the person you want to talk to about it....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 9 2009, 10:01 AM~13835099
> *Dem"LOWLYFE"  boyz got the shyt on LOCK... much propz !!
> *


ya tham *****'s doing it big...nice line up....

*BUBBA-D* got the new body towncar game on lock!!!!!!!!!!!!!yall heard what he said in the video :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 9 2009, 04:42 AM~13834814
> *Got some better ones, but can't use photobucket for them...............
> *


GOTO TINYPIC.COM


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodmorning ppl


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 9 2009, 07:35 AM~13835202
> *Goodmorning ppl
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: shit im goin back to sleep lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 9 2009, 06:35 AM~13835202
> *Goodmorning ppl
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 9 2009, 07:37 AM~13835211
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: shit im goin back to sleep lol
> *


shit i wish i could but i cant


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Moring Miami :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, :wave: :wave: que bola


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 9 2009, 07:47 AM~13835271
> *Moring Miami :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats crakin big homey


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Morning miami


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 9 2009, 07:13 AM~13835135
> *ya tham *****'s doing it big...nice line up....
> 
> BUBBA-D got the new body towncar game on lock!!!!!!!!!!!!!yall heard what he said in the video :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I'M LYING  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WUS POPPIN YALL WUT IT DO TO ALL OF MI-YAYO
5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LIL ROLY, FUCQH8RS, FatboyR&T, HEAVErollerz90, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2009, 08:51 PM~13832369
> *Just another day in the life of LOW LYFE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2009, 09:22 PM~13832627
> *that thang is looking serious ......
> *


i got a suprise :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUBBA-D, Low_Ski_13, DOUBLE-O, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 9 2009, 10:12 AM~13836242
> *i got a suprise  :biggrin:
> *



OHH BOY.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 10:29 AM~13836380
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 9 2009, 11:24 AM~13836337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DAYUM...
COMO ME GUSTA!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up to all on this hot as saturday


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 9 2009, 11:17 AM~13836670
> *was up to all on this hot as saturday
> *


:wave: 

tell me about it... my house aint getting cold enough inside with this hot ass weather!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 01:29 PM~13836380
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 9 2009, 12:03 PM~13836979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got a real dirty shot of this girl but i'm not sure if ya'll ready for it ..... :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 12:24 PM~13837099
> *i got a real dirty shot of this girl but i'm not sure if ya'll ready for it ..... :cheesy:
> *


post up


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 9 2009, 02:24 PM~13837099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

FOR SALE $3000 FIRM!!! HIT ME UP 7863956496


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 12:46 PM~13837208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Low_Ski_13,
:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 8 2009, 01:50 PM~13827357
> *i got this 94 fleetwood with lt1 power everything does need paint ice cold a/c  lookin to trade for g-body monte 78-80,86-88 ls monte,euro front cutlass malibu78-83 coupe or maybe wagon pm me0r sale for $2,500 obo anybody interested give me a call or text 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

FOR SALE $3000 FIRM ...3 PUMP 8 BATT. SWIRL VELVET FULL DONE INTERIOR ..
HIT ME UP 7863956496


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nicoderm: :wave: AFRO JIMMY


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

omg today is sooooooooooooooo boring so far... ugh hopefully 2nite it gets better


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

a ride 2 DA beach doesnt sound badd at all rite right now !


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wht up Afro Jimmy :roflmao:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 9 2009, 04:54 AM~13834640
> *a 58 for 40 who do i call i'll buy it
> *



:0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 9 2009, 03:03 PM~13837987
> *a ride 2 DA beach doesnt sound badd at all rite right now !
> *


i go to the beach every saturday.. it gets good the only thing theres always some kind of bullshit goin on whether its within the group or just ppl who just happen to be chillin next to our group..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 11:46 AM~13837208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 9 2009, 03:26 PM~13838366
> *
> TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 9 2009, 04:37 PM~13838413
> *i go to the beach every saturday.. it gets good the only thing theres always some kind of bullshit goin on whether its within the group or just ppl who just happen to be chillin next to our group..
> *


dam gurl you always have to type of drama going in your life,sucks to be you.oh and by the way im gona stop talking shit about you,just to let you know.i come in peace.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 9 2009, 05:24 PM~13838621
> *dam gurl you always have to type of drama going in your life,sucks to be you.oh and by the way im gona stop talking shit about you,just to let you know.i come in peace.
> *


So yea ur telling me ur gonna stop talking shit yet the first thing u do is come up in here saying is that i have some kind of drama in my life.. U dont know anything about my life but wut ppl tell u nd the drama had NUTHIN to do with me.. im just saying that something always goes down at the beach.. But w.e im not gonna waste my time with u i said wut i had to say..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Euro2low, Who Productions

:wave: wuts good??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chevygirl u look like these if so let me know


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 9 2009, 04:36 PM~13838686
> *Euro2low, Who Productions
> 
> :wave: wuts good??
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 9 2009, 05:39 PM~13838717
> *:h5:
> *


So did u finally go to the beach?


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 9 2009, 05:34 PM~13838676
> *So yea ur telling me ur gonna stop talking shit yet the first thing u do is come up in here saying is that i have some kind of drama in my life.. U dont know anything about my life but wut ppl tell u nd the drama had NUTHIN to do with me.. im just saying that something always goes down at the beach.. But w.e im not gonna waste my time with u i said wut i had to say..
> *


mamita havnt you seen that your all about drama.it says it clearly in that little bs you have in green and orange.what is there to hate on honestly,a unladylike gurl with a cavalier.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

There goes my buddy Rome :wave:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 9 2009, 05:38 PM~13838706
> *chevygirl u look like these if so let me know
> 
> 
> ...


no papi rico im all real,nada fake on my body.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

ok to chevtgurl dot come n here talkn drama ok come out to the hangout wdnesday n prove ya self that is the way we do it cali style prove it on the street i think it fair

afrojimmy who prod. lady d born 2 die phil what good homies


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

look foreal no more drama lets put picks off car off chicks and everything that has to du with lowriders estan de pinga


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea born 2 die got the right idea


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 9 2009, 05:43 PM~13838741
> *look foreal no more drama lets put picks off car off chicks and everything that has to du with lowriders estan de pinga
> *


 like i said,im going to stop the beef or w.e u guys call it.i said i come in peace.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey afro if ya wonderin who i is im sams homie who use to own the gold honda :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 9 2009, 04:41 PM~13838727
> *So did u finally go to the beach?
> *


yeah i went to eat and got some drinks and came back home to sleep it off....it was to damn hot today...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 9 2009, 08:47 PM~13838771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea thats what im talkin bout need her to model wit my car
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 9 2009, 05:42 PM~13838735
> *no papi rico im all real,nada fake on my body.
> *


i wanna see if thats true :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 9 2009, 05:41 PM~13838728
> *mamita havnt you seen that your all about drama.it says it clearly in that little bs you have in green and orange.what is there to hate on honestly,a unladylike gurl with  a cavalier.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Once again ur making me the center of ur attention thank u..

i find it funny how u know about my "life" yet idk who u are...

Well im not gonna start this shit again cuz i have better things to do..

have a great day dogde girl..

nd do us all a favor nd dont come in here with YOUR drama.. this forum is to socialze nd talk about cars not to start beef.. so if thats wut ur lookin for then u need to bounce up out of here nd i speak for everyone..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 9 2009, 04:43 PM~13838738
> *ok to chevtgurl dot come n here talkn drama ok come out to the hangout wdnesday n prove ya self that is the way we do it cali style prove it on the street i think it fair
> 
> afrojimmy who prod. lady d born 2 die phil what good homies
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 9 2009, 08:49 PM~13838782
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Once again ur making me the center of ur attention thank u..
> ...


 agree wit ya lady d we dont need rama when the game is makin a come back we need to unite as a culture and be one to show the rest of the country lowridin aint dead in fllorida who wit me on this


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

quote=Who Productions,May 9 2009, 05:47 PM~13838770]
yeah i went to eat and got some drinks and came back home to sleep it off....it was to damn hot today...!
[/quote]

yea tell me about it.. but im sure the drinks were very refreshing huh?


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 9 2009, 08:50 PM~13838787
> *:dunno:
> *


yea it came out wrong basically i menat stop the drama cry baby shit n just come out n support the miami n south florida lowrider culture


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 9 2009, 11:27 AM~13835488
> *YOU KNOW I'M LYING    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sure :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> quote=Who Productions,May 9 2009, 05:47 PM~13838770]
> yeah i went to eat and got some drinks and came back home to sleep it off....it was to damn hot today...!


yea tell me about it.. but im sure the drinks were very refreshing huh? 
[/quote]

yeah cooled me down... still to damn hot for me...!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

on a better note we need everyone to come out wednesday to the hang out n friday to towers n show we united


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 9 2009, 04:56 PM~13838834
> *on a better note we need everyone to come out wednesday to the hang out n friday to towers n show we united
> *



that i will agree on...if you want to talk shit talk it face to face and have fun with it...


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 9 2009, 08:57 PM~13838842
> *that i will agree on...if you want to talk shit talk it face to face and have fun with it...
> *


thanks honie for support u check out our forum we got some new pics up


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry meant homie lil keyboard


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Once again guys im sorry about this..

imma drop it here..

Chevygurl drop it here too nd we'll just leave it at that..

im not squashing it becuz im scared or intimidated by u im squashing it cuz its pointless stupid computer drama nd im pretty sure u read that other ppl wrote which is that they didnt like the bullshit either nd imma respect that.. 

so i agree with ur come in peace..


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

ppl im out gotta run an errand.. much love 2 u guys.. muah


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 9 2009, 06:03 PM~13838889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: oh lord :biggrin:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 9 2009, 06:01 PM~13838878
> *Once again guys im sorry about this..
> 
> imma drop it here..
> ...


its ok to be scared every once in a while,just admit it mamita...its ok.im not gona tell no one.i can image what drama youve started now that you need to run to so fast.take care drama queen.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 9 2009, 09:08 PM~13838913
> *its ok to be scared every once in a while,just admit it mamita...its ok.im not gona tell no one.i can image what drama youve started now that you need to run to so fast.take care drama queen.
> *



ok u aint listen keeo the drama out we bout unity here n u startin again drop it or get out if u want drama got somewhereelse ok thats al im gonna say bottom line sick of ths petty bullshit been in the game for over 20yrs n yet people got hate n drama damn everyone got ther own ways deal wit if not leave bottom line damn


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey viejitos miami wht good homie hows the car comin


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 9 2009, 05:10 PM~13838923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 9 2009, 06:12 PM~13838941
> *ok u aint listen keeo the drama out we bout unity here n u startin again drop it or get out if u want drama got somewhereelse ok thats al im gonna say bottom line sick of ths petty bullshit been in the game for over 20yrs n yet people got hate n drama damn everyone got ther own ways deal wit if not leave bottom line damn
> *


no need to get so mad papi.its a simple girl between girl thing.take it easy mi amor..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 9 2009, 07:14 PM~13838951
> *hey viejitos miami wht good homie hows the car comin
> *


almoust done homie trying to get the ride ready for the pinic 
you fell me  check me out on project ride page 
on el godfarther 54


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 9 2009, 07:15 PM~13838958
> *no need to get so mad papi.its a simple girl between girl thing.take it easy mi amor..
> *


  you women


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

all right miami im out gothings to do sadi my peace


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 9 2009, 06:55 PM~13838824
> *sure :biggrin:
> *


a homie hit me up when you can need to ask you something
786-380-6468


----------



## AFRO JIMMY (Feb 18, 2009)

hey iceman you with thrm boys


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 9 2009, 07:55 AM~13835311
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,  :wave:  :wave: que bola
> *


CHILLIN JUST GOT HOMDE 4RM DA BOAT....WATS POPPIN 2NIGHT??? BEACH BOUND????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 9 2009, 09:21 PM~13838993
> *a homie hit me up when you can need to ask you something
> 786-380-6468
> *


ok


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 9 2009, 04:26 PM~13838366
> *
> TTT
> *


THAT'S A MONEY SHOT RIGHT THERE FOR SURE .....  

thanks for coming threw once again for your boy .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Da beach was very crowded 2day and hot....................Anywayz,
What i missed????,,,,,, girl fight?..................just take it 2 the hangout on wednesday.......my money is on MZ LADY


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

shit just tape the fight and post it so i can see it lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 9 2009, 07:33 PM~13839393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i need to do!!! :uh:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 9 2009, 04:10 PM~13837376
> *Low_Ski_13,
> :wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 9 2009, 06:08 PM~13838913
> *its ok to be scared every once in a while,just admit it mamita...its ok.im not gona tell no one.i can image what drama youve started now that you need to run to so fast.take care drama queen.
> *


Nd so she keeps on!! Yet im the drama queen.. Nd i aint scared of a girl thats just rappin behind a computer nd hasnt even shown her face.. nd since u wanna be so god damn nosey i had 2 go pick up my mom from work.. So seriously GROW UP nd drop it already..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodnite everyone :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Goodmorning


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 9 2009, 06:18 PM~13838968
> * you women
> *


I bet its just one of these fuk ****** coming out the closet..So they want to see how it feels to call the next ***** papi...gay as shit......it dont take that long for u to post a pic of ur self and shut every1 up...But like I said before, its 1 of these gay ass ****** wit nuthing better to do but act like a female online..Thats a shame.. :angry: 
:buttkick: :werd:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

Im looking for a 2dr caddilac if any one knows one for sale does not need a motor or insides or anything just need a title im not looking to spend much pm me if anyone know of one please


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my regal. Just the body and interior. Hit me up for more info on a PM


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tru6lu305, man of steel 305, impalas79, UCE 94,* TRYMEBCH*, Magik007
*Happy mother's day*......IM going in a lil to hit up macys to buy my girls mom & my mom there gifes


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: lowbikeon20z, GALO1111, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, Lilwade, HEAVErollerz90

yooooo


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 10 2009, 12:12 PM~13842722
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: lowbikeon20z, GALO1111, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Lilwade, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...



yyyyoooo


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 10 2009, 11:25 AM~13842815
> *yyyyoooo
> *



when we goin to work on jehfree's car again?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 10 2009, 12:28 PM~13842834
> *when we goin to work on jehfree's car again?
> *



Probably tomorrow. When's your next day off?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

i dont work 2morro... i have school tho... but i get out at 10 something so i could probably go if its 2morro


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

FOR SALE OR TRADE 
2000 Cadillac Deville


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItM4kyx78o


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 10 2009, 09:30 AM~13842161
> *Im looking for a 2dr caddilac if any one knows one for sale does not need a motor or insides or anything just need a title  im not looking to spend much pm me if anyone know of one please
> 
> *


great deal 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=471477&st=0

Q is selling his too.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 10 2009, 06:53 AM~13842031
> *I bet its just one of these fuk ****** coming out the closet..So they want to see how it feels to call the next ***** papi...gay as shit......it dont take that long for u to post a pic of ur self and shut every1 up...But like I said before, its 1 of these gay ass ****** wit nuthing better to do but act like a female online..Thats a shame.. :angry:
> :buttkick:  :werd:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys :wave:

I wish ur wives, gfs, nd moms a Happy Mothers Day!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 29 2009, 01:58 AM~13725226
> *IT'S A LOWLYFE THANG
> *





> *IT SHO IS!!! LOL*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 10 2009, 11:09 AM~13843556
> *Hey guys :wave:
> 
> I wish ur wives, gfs, nd moms a Happy Mothers Day!! :biggrin:
> *


AND baby mommas lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 10 2009, 11:45 AM~13843759
> *AND baby mommas lol
> *



lol true.. my bad.. :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i forgot grandmothers 2 :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

yep lol... what else are we missing?? lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

besides aunts i think we got em all :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13681361
> *CANT GO WRONG WITH DANIEL AND SONS...
> THEM HOMESTEAD BOYS THARE'S KANDY KREATIONISTS!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOWLYFE PHILL what they do.... :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 9 2009, 07:26 PM~13838366
> *
> TTT
> *


nice


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 03:39 PM~13844161
> *LOWLYFE PHILL what they do.... :wave:
> *


CHILLIN BIG O', WUT IT DEW?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@May 10 2009, 01:12 PM~13844355
> *CHILLIN BIG O', WUT IT DEW?
> *


aqui chilliando trying to get away from this HEAT ...... :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Beach bound 2nite who's riding?!it gets good round 6-7


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 04:25 PM~13844433
> *aqui chilliando trying to get away from this HEAT ...... :biggrin:
> *


FUKAS GOT THAT A/C DEWKIN' UP IN THIS MUFF, STILL TRADE THIS SHIT ANYTIME FO SUM SOUTH FLORIDA HEAT ANYTIME...WHERE MAH DAWG G-DO, LET CUZ KNOW I SAID WUT UP...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 10 2009, 01:27 PM~13844455
> *Beach bound 2nite who's riding?!it gets good round 6-7
> *


u aint lyin..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 10 2009, 01:27 PM~13844455
> *Beach bound 2nite who's riding?!it gets good round 6-7
> *


shit live right now


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 10 2009, 04:35 AM~13841795
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:ugh: 

happy mothers day to wives ,girlfriends, babymommas , & jineteras


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 10 2009, 09:48 AM~13842228
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, tru6lu305, man of steel 305, impalas79, UCE 94, TRYMEBCH, Magik007
> Happy mother's day......IM going in a lil to hit up macys to buy my girls mom & my mom there gifes
> *


THANK U


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

SELLING MY REGAL. JUST THE BODY AND INTERIOR NOTHING ELSE HIT ME UP ON A PM


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

pro-hopper pumps for sale 600.00 obo pm me


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 10 2009, 10:30 AM~13842850
> *Probably tomorrow. When's your next day off?
> *


yea we needa hurry up already june is almost here...yo ima buy the leafing and the clear this week


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 10 2009, 06:04 PM~13845016
> *THANK U
> *


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

OLD SHOW CAR FROM LAST NITE AT KMART... (HIALEAH BUILT)


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: show em charles bronson :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

for sale sooundstream amp brand new 150.00
never used just need to get rid of it


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 10 2009, 06:54 PM~13845592
> *OLD SHOW CAR FROM LAST NITE AT KMART... (HIALEAH BUILT)
> 
> 
> ...


DEATH WISH 18 the rebirth


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

sup miami selling a 98 to 2002 town car rear end with the brackets for air bags for $100 and a super charger for a gm 3.8l the enigne on the front wheel drive impalas and other gm car that came wit that motor for $150 and a rag top roof for 98 to 2002 town car $50 needs the leather just the top also have stock head rest stock visors and steering wheel for sale hit me up


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 10 2009, 10:30 AM~13842161
> *Im looking for a 2dr caddilac if any one knows one for sale does not need a motor or insides or anything just need a title  im not looking to spend much pm me if anyone know of one please
> 
> *



Got a 2 door with a a 90 front, and motor but if you just need the body we can work something out.


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

**happy mothers day MZ LADY** :wave: 



DAYUM this thread became a pulguero with all this sellin'.....


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

got 2 ton blue springs any one wanna trade for stiffer springs hit me up got a town car that needs to get more inches of hop or what would any one recomend for more inches


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 9 2009, 07:26 PM~13838366
> *
> TTT
> *



Nice picture chulow! :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 10 2009, 04:54 PM~13845592
> *OLD SHOW CAR FROM LAST NITE AT KMART... (HIALEAH BUILT)
> 
> 
> ...


that old man "rene" is crazy but the best welder in town...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: LARGE, BUBBA-D, tukin24s, ElColombiano

What it dew fellas! :wave: Pour me a drank!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 10 2009, 07:04 PM~13846554
> *that old man "rene" is crazy but the best welder in town...
> *


that ***** was wearin these custom made boots wit steel on em lol. if u look closely in the cockpit on the huge plane on his hood theres a mini picture of him inside there :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 10 2009, 06:27 PM~13846796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 10 2009, 05:29 PM~13845801
> *:roflmao:  show em charles bronson :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this ****** said Charles Bronson!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA.
No country for old men will fuck you up!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 10 2009, 07:25 PM~13846776
> *that ***** was wearin these custom made boots wit steel on em lol. if u look closely in the cockpit on the huge plane on his hood theres a mini picture of him inside there :roflmao:
> *


i know lmaooooo supper cool guy if u ever need anything he will help u out..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam its dead in here....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 10 2009, 02:41 PM~13844905
> *:ugh:
> 
> happy mothers day to wives ,girlfriends, babymommas , & jineteras
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@May 10 2009, 07:05 PM~13846566
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: LARGE, BUBBA-D, tukin24s, ElColombiano
> 
> ...


I GOT U...YOU GOT A CUP ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 10 2009, 06:58 PM~13846484
> ***happy mothers day MZ LADY**  :wave:
> DAYUM this thread became a  pulguero with all this sellin'.....
> *


Thanks my love :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Bubba D :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Bear :wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 10 2009, 10:19 PM~13848533
> *Hi Bubba D :wave:
> *


 :0  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodnite guys


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 10 2009, 10:31 PM~13848619
> *Goodnite guys
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2009, 12:46 PM~13837208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lord double-o :0  :tongue:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING MIA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new camaro already totaled


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 11 2009, 06:28 AM~13849938
> *good lord double-o :0    :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 10:27 AM~13850213
> *new camaro already totaled
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious to know how that happened


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 11 2009, 07:34 AM~13850264
> *I'm curious to know how that happened
> *


http://www.5thgen.org/forum/showthread.php?p=140109


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WHUTS GOOD MIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Low_Ski_13 :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:wave: whats up bro


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 11 2009, 10:37 AM~13850687
> *:wave:  whats up bro
> *


chillen man tryn to put the wagon back together


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

finally got it back???


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 11 2009, 10:38 AM~13850701
> *finally got it back???
> *


got it saturday


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

kool, what color yall went wit?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 11 2009, 08:39 AM~13850708
> *got it saturday
> *


NICEEEE. PICS???


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 11 2009, 10:56 AM~13850862
> *NICEEEE. PICS???
> *


under build thred


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 07:27 AM~13850213
> *new camaro already totaled
> 
> 
> ...


dam that must really suck


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *COUPE DE BEAR*, UCEBOX352, *TRYMEBCH, sucio138*

:wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 11 2009, 11:07 AM~13850956
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, COUPE DE BEAR, UCEBOX352, TRYMEBCH, sucio138
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

lil boosie's car



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 09:27 AM~13850213
> *new camaro already totaled
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyone got some chrome 14" wires for sale or some 20" wires or plates 5 lug


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*INKSTINCT003*
:wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*COUPE DE BEAR* :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 11 2009, 09:12 AM~13851010
> *INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 10:37 AM~13850279
> *http://www.5thgen.org/forum/showthread.php?p=140109
> *


wow 20 hours old that sucks. And the kid that hit him didn't have insurance or a license wow where was this at Hialeah


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> I KNEW IT THIS GUY LIKES CHICKS WITH PLASTIC TOYS AND WITH THOSE PANTS I'M SURE HE DOES


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D,* PINK86REGAL*




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 11 2009, 09:51 AM~13851343
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, PINK86REGAL
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



wuzza :biggrin:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: man of steel 305, CADILLAC D, THE INFORMER



O SHIT ITS SUPER MAN :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members:*  Made You A Hater, man of steel 305, *all-eyez-onme



:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 11 2009, 10:04 AM~13851439
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members:  Made You A Hater, man of steel 305, all-eyez-onme
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O, *-CAROL CITY-,* LOWLYFE71, man of steel 305, all-eyez-onme


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 07:27 AM~13850213
> *new camaro already totaled
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :uh:  hno: :wow: :nosad:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hey guys :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Born 2 Die :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 11 2009, 10:22 AM~13851564
> *Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


wats good pimp....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 11 2009, 08:56 AM~13850862
> *NICEEEE. PICS???
> *


ponte camisa sucio...cute baby....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D, GbodyonD's, lo lo, Lowridergame305

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 11 2009, 10:26 AM~13851591
> *wats good pimp....
> *


chillin loco


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 11 2009, 10:23 AM~13851581
> *Born 2 Die :wave:
> *


que bola how was mothers day


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 11 2009, 10:38 AM~13851702
> *que bola how was mothers day
> *



its wuz w.e..didnt really do anything but start the day off on a mission with my mom lol.. nd then went to take the baby to see his dad for like nd hr in a half nd then went home..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ HAPPY LATE MOTHERS DAY MA


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 11 2009, 10:36 AM~13851679
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CADILLAC D, GbodyonD's, lo lo, Lowridergame305</span>
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>wat up pimp....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 11 2009, 10:44 AM~13851753
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  HAPPY LATE MOTHERS DAY MA
> *


thanx my love


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 11 2009, 10:42 AM~13851737
> *its wuz w.e..didnt really do anything but start the day off on a mission with my mom lol.. nd then went to take the baby to see his dad for like nd hr in a half nd then went home..
> *


str8 oye we out there 2night let me know


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 11 2009, 10:38 AM~13851702
> *que bola how was mothers day
> *


chilling perro with my mom and we had a family get together...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 11 2009, 10:46 AM~13851774
> *chilling perro with my mom and we had a family get together...
> *


str8 loco same here we had family party out there at the keys


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, DANNY305, CADILLAC D :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 11 2009, 01:46 PM~13851774
> *chilling perro with my mom and we had a family get together...
> *



TELL MOM AND GRANDMA I SAY HI :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die, DANNY305, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, MAAANDO, Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, bBblue88olds



WUZUP DAWG :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 11 2009, 12:52 PM~13851841
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, DANNY305, CADILLAC D  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP ***** YOU GOTTA ANOTHER RIDE YET


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 11 2009, 01:54 PM~13851866
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die, DANNY305, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, MAAANDO, Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, bBblue88olds
> WUZUP DAWG :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



CHILLING PUTO WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 11 2009, 01:52 PM~13851841
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, DANNY305, CADILLAC D  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 11 2009, 12:55 PM~13851878
> *CHILLING PUTO WHAT YOU UP TO
> *



I GOTTA GO TO COURT 2DAY hno:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 11 2009, 10:45 AM~13851765
> *str8 oye we out there 2night let me know
> *


well did fila text u nd said it was mandatory?? cuz honestly i dont feel like goin but if its mandatory then i'll go.. but other then that imma have to pass on that lol.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 11 2009, 10:55 AM~13851877
> *WUZUP ***** YOU GOTTA ANOTHER RIDE YET
> *


soon ma ***** its almost time to break the piggy bank again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi pooky :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 11 2009, 01:57 PM~13851900
> *I GOTTA GO TO COURT 2DAY hno:
> *



OH YEA LOL I REMEBER


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 11 2009, 10:59 AM~13851916
> *well did fila text u nd said it was mandatory?? cuz honestly i dont feel like goin but if its mandatory then i'll go.. but other then that imma have to pass on that lol.
> *


lets see wat he tells me plus i have to to the dmv later on to get some points off ma shit i have to du 8hours but in doin 4 today i have to be there at 6


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS *


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

SORRY WRONG PERSON


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

LOWLYFEPHILL,


WHAT IT DEW PHILLY PHIL LONG TYME HOMIE HOWS SCHIT GOIN  :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yee Haw.. how is everyone?

Taking a break from writing articles..

Everyone getting ready for this June picnic?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 11 2009, 10:56 AM~13851895
> *:wave:
> *


chacho mano como tu esta todo bein bendito nene :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 11 2009, 10:57 AM~13851900
> *I GOTTA GO TO COURT 2DAY hno:
> *


good luck perro


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone in here remember what color "llcoolj"s, top color on the Cadillac was?and did
It have a continental kit on it??


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 11 2009, 01:44 PM~13853545
> *Anyone in here remember what color "llcoolj"s, top color on the Cadillac was?and did
> It have a continental kit on it??
> *


Beige top and yea a continental kit wit no rim


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

TiggerLS
WATS UP BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*GALO1111*
:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 11 2009, 03:23 PM~13853346
> *good luck perro
> *



THANKS DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 11 2009, 02:01 PM~13853725
> *Beige top and yea a continental kit wit no rim
> *


I seen it getting towed late nite,last nite on I-95 around 1:30 am,I wonder if he was getting it ready
For Wednesday nite


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

What's up phil,-carol city- ?!?!


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 9 2009, 06:33 PM~13839393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whys there a stapler in that pic :dunno: I had a frame for that car not to long ago, off a real 166 65 SS Impala there the same one's used in the Vert's
Poor car 

























See how the frame is already boxed in


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 11 2009, 02:33 PM~13854037
> *GALO1111
> :wave:
> *


WHATS GOING ON :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nester6662_@May 11 2009, 05:40 PM~13854654
> *Whys there a stapler in that pic :dunno: I had a frame for that car not to long ago, off a real 166 65 SS Impala there the same one's used in the Vert's
> Poor car
> 
> ...


wtf did you do bitch


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

elegance96 r these da rims u lookin for?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 11 2009, 04:09 PM~13854988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL no I'm looking for some chevy rally wheels..those are old school supremes..... :uh:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

I think i seen those on craigslist (rally wheels) mr elegancecc96


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 11 2009, 03:09 PM~13854988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam a real 87...lol...what it do bitch!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

alexander de la cruz whats good,u gona scoop me up 4 the meeting sr?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

sikassscion whats good fucker


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow guy stalker now they kno lol i shouldnt after that shit but w.e. yea im here burning a new cd with all new unheard shit i dont even kno how i got it niggaaa yuuuhhhh yuuuhhhhh 


got that ice berg,billy blue,young breed,dunkryders,guccie manee,roSssSsSsSsS poe boy entertainment beotchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

well did fila text u nd said it was mandatory?? cuz honestly i dont feel like goin but if its mandatory then i'll go.. but other then that imma have to pass on that lol.


> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 11 2009, 11:03 AM~13851977
> *lets see wat he tells me plus i have to to the dmv later on to get some points off ma shit i have to du 8hours but in doin 4 today i have to be there at 6
> *


dis aint fukin AOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@May 11 2009, 04:53 PM~13855445
> *well did fila text u nd said it was mandatory?? cuz honestly i dont feel like goin but if its mandatory then i'll go.. but other then that imma have to pass on that lol.
> 
> dis aint fukin AOL
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: ******* que bola


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, *ELEGANCECC96*, Born 2 Die, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305

:wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FOR SALE 
$4500 WITH EVERYTHING
$4000 WITHOUT BASS
$3500 WITHOUT BASS AND RIMS
PM me for info


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*luxridez* WHATS GOOD


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@May 11 2009, 04:56 PM~13855471
> *FOR SALE
> $4500 WITH EVERYTHING
> $4000 WITHOUT BASS
> ...


ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nester6662_@May 11 2009, 06:40 PM~13854654
> *Whys there a stapler in that pic :dunno: I had a frame for that car not to long ago, off a real 166 65 SS Impala there the same one's used in the Vert's
> Poor car
> 
> ...


I DONT NO WHY...THAT'S JUST A PIC I CAM ACROSS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anyone got a tranny crossmember for a gbody to run dual exhaust??


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*
:wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 06:39 PM~13855811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ineed you on sunday to take some picture
for my car club day want to put it in the lowrider magazine
let me no.


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyone got some chrome 14" wires for sale or some 20" wires or plates 5 lug


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

86 regal need little work body wise inside is
good has bass 8 pack with amps and a fast 
350 motor 2800.00 obo 786-380-6468


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 11 2009, 08:49 PM~13855909
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 11 2009, 08:51 PM~13855938
> *ineed you on sunday to take some picture
> for my car club day want to put it in the lowrider magazine
> let me no.
> *


PM....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LOWLYFE62, GuCCidOuTChEvY, 59IMPALAon24s, LIL ROLY,* TRYMEBCH, caprice ridah*
MOST BE NICE TO OWEN TWO LAPTOPS :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVIshiPM8IY
CHECK IT NOW OPEN


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 11 2009, 01:37 PM~13852899
> *Yee Haw.. how is everyone?
> 
> Taking a break from writing articles..
> ...


a june 27 lowrider is going to do a layout
on all the chapter of viejitos car club i need
for you to come on sunday to take some picture
for the club to see if day put are pic on the magazine
so let me no if i have to pay you something let me no
need to send it this week to make it on time


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 8 2009, 01:50 PM~13827357
> *i got this 94 fleetwood with lt1 power everything does need paint ice cold a/c  lookin to trade for g-body monte 78-80,86-88 ls monte,euro front cutlass malibu78-83 coupe or maybe wagon or a regal pm me 0r sale for $2,500 obo anybody interested give me a call or text 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 08:13 PM~13856143
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LOWLYFE62, GuCCidOuTChEvY, 59IMPALAon24s, LIL ROLY, TRYMEBCH, caprice ridah
> MOST BE NICE TO OWEN TWO LAPTOPS  :biggrin:
> *


lol wats up fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 11 2009, 09:31 PM~13856299
> *lol wats up fool
> *


shit.......... :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BUICK REGAL FOR SALE 6500.00 OBO TEQUILA SUNRISE REGAL


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 08:33 PM~13856315
> *shit.......... :biggrin:
> *


same here how the merc


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 11 2009, 06:35 PM~13856329
> *BUICK REGAL FOR SALE 6500.00 OBO  TEQUILA SUNRISE REGAL
> *


???????????????? :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 11 2009, 09:36 PM~13856332
> *same  here how the merc
> *


SHE GOOD MAN....SHE BE ACTING HERE IN THERE ONE SHE SEE MERC,CROWN VIC & TOWN CARS ON BIG RIMS FOR SOME REASON :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo i need a set of springs for a gbody ...anyone?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, chevyboy01, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, hwdsfinest, AFRO JIMMY, 87blazer, ~RoLl1NReGaL~


did you get that pump fixed???


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 08:49 PM~13856468
> *SHE GOOD MAN....SHE BE ACTING HERE IN THERE ONE SHE SEE MERC,CROWN VIC & TOWN CARS ON BIG RIMS FOR SOME REASON  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 11 2009, 09:35 PM~13856329
> *BUICK REGAL FOR SALE 6500.00 OBO  TEQUILA SUNRISE REGAL
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 11 2009, 09:50 PM~13856482
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, chevyboy01, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, hwdsfinest, AFRO JIMMY, 87blazer, ~RoLl1NReGaL~
> did you get that pump fixed???
> *


The pump str8.....I got a grinder :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 06:53 PM~13856500
> *The pump str8.....I got a grinder  :biggrin:
> *


if you need anything let me know i got some extra stuff..hitting the hangout this wednesday?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 11 2009, 06:35 PM~13856329
> *BUICK REGAL FOR SALE 6500.00 OBO  TEQUILA SUNRISE REGAL
> *


stop playing ........


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

1950 LIC. FOR SALE $3500 OBO ALL THE PARTS CROME A/C POWER NEW GLASS
























GOT ALL THE PARTS FOE THE CAR MOTOR RUNS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 11 2009, 09:50 PM~13856484
> *lol
> *


LOL boy we be acting a ass.....I gott take my rear spring off that shit holding me back from doing nice rolling 3s....I gott do my achess & rear dife


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 08:59 PM~13856560
> *LOL boy we be acting a ass.....I gott take my rear spring off that shit holding me back from doing nice rolling 3s....I gott do my achess & rear dife
> *


tru


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 11 2009, 09:54 PM~13856514
> *if you need anything let me know i got some extra stuff..hitting the hangout this wednesday?
> *


THANKZ......DONT NO YET


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 11 2009, 10:01 PM~13856572
> *tru
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 06:59 PM~13856552
> *stop playing ........
> *


the man is serious ...... damn that sucks the car came out so good in such a short time .


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 07:05 PM~13856610
> *the man is serious ...... damn that sucks the car came out so good in such a short time .
> *


x2. either hes in a bind and needs cash or hes got another trick up his sleeve???


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 11 2009, 07:06 PM~13856622
> *x2. either hes in a bind and needs cash or hes got another trick up his sleeve???
> *


he's ITALIAN you never know what they have up their sleeve ....... :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FgEG_TT4E-I&feature


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 09:33 PM~13856923
> *FgEG_TT4E-I&feature
> *


Very nice.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 11 2009, 09:00 PM~13856029
> *86 regal need little work body wise inside is
> good has bass 8 pack with amps and a fast
> 350 motor 2800.00 obo 786-380-6468
> ...


OH SNAP! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

AFRO JIMMY WAS UP HOMMIE ITS TALKALOT :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

4 Members: *CADILLAC D, DANNY305,* "ACE", AFRO JIMMY

:biggrin: wuzza


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 11 2009, 10:56 PM~13857203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? DATS STUPID.


----------



## AFRO JIMMY (Feb 18, 2009)

yo danny waz up *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* BUICK RYDIN HIGH*,* Euro2low*, *CADILLAC D*, DANNY305, "ACE", AFRO JIMMY
:wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2009, 09:56 PM~13857193
> *4 Members: CADILLAC D, DANNY305, "ACE", AFRO JIMMY
> 
> :biggrin:  wuzza
> *





> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 09:59 PM~13857244
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Euro2low, CADILLAC D, DANNY305, "ACE", AFRO JIMMY
> :wave:  :wave:
> *




WUZUP MA ****** :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 11 2009, 11:01 PM~13857268
> *WUZUP MA ****** :biggrin:
> *


vibein


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AFRO JIMMY_@May 11 2009, 10:58 PM~13857239
> *yo danny waz up *****
> *


SHIT HOMMIE HOW U BEEN HOWS IS EVERYTHING


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2009, 10:56 PM~13857193
> *4 Members: CADILLAC D, DANNY305, "ACE", AFRO JIMMY
> 
> :biggrin:  wuzza
> *



WAS UP J ALL GOOD HOMMIE


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

yo tommy y wht u got planned for next hey jimmy wht up homie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 11 2009, 08:07 PM~13857346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@May 10 2009, 04:47 PM~13845241
> *pro-hopper pumps for sale 600.00 obo pm me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@May 12 2009, 12:14 AM~13858335
> *
> *


if i dint get my black magic setup i would buy these it my homie n all he sold them to late


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 11 2009, 08:39 PM~13855811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@May 11 2009, 10:08 PM~13856637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey homie lets show how we do our lifestyle im callin all lows n high n hot rods out to show love for a good cause nto for money n trophys but for the love of tradition who down


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 12 2009, 12:46 AM~13858724
> *hey homie lets how ur lifestyle here lets see the lows n stuff out for a good cause im gonna be there show love n show out to make it good for a cause
> *


who down to ride n show for a good cause i am :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH

ur inbox is full


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 11 2009, 06:56 PM~13857203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good way to hide ac-section for a gurl...lol...


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey phil need ya to help out on the show saturday for good casue u down homie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 12:48 AM~13858743
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH
> 
> ur inbox is full
> *


OPPS. SORRY! I DELETED SUM STUFF ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 11 2009, 03:01 PM~13854901
> *wtf did you do bitch
> *


What I did was finish killing it, bt notice someone cut the roof off before? There was no way to fix that Homie. Damn same too cause that hoe was a real SS, even had disc brakes up front. Ain that bout a bitch?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

For sale is this 1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham. fully reinforced with 3 pump set up. Car runs good, needs minor work, I have most parts that the car needs. please pm me if interested car was built and is in Miami. 5500


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 06:07 AM~13860321
> *The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.
> *



nice pics in the magazine.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

this is funny Homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 03:05 AM~13860318
> *For sale is this 1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham. fully reinforced with 3 pump set up. Car runs good, needs minor work, I have most parts that the car needs. please pm me if interested car was built and is in Miami. 5500
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 03:07 AM~13860321
> *The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 03:07 AM~13860321
> *The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.
> *


i like the picture on page 74/75 ......


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 11 2009, 11:56 PM~13858847
> *hey phil need ya to help out on the show saturday for good casue u down homie
> *



what do you need man?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2009, 09:27 AM~13860727
> *i like the picture on page 74/75 ......
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 06:07 AM~13860321
> *The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

viejitos miami
que vola brother


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2009, 06:27 AM~13860727
> *i like the picture on page 74/75 ......
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

76/77 is a nice one. u can barely see me in the backround :uh: lol..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 03:07 AM~13860321
> *The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.
> *


tight work pimpin Photos are Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOODMORNING M.I.A.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 07:58 AM~13861287
> *GOODMORNING M.I.A.
> 
> 
> ...


U LOVIN THAT PINK HUH WATSON :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 03:07 AM~13860321
> *The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.
> *


were can u pick up this mag thanks in advance


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 12 2009, 11:00 AM~13861301
> *U LOVIN THAT PINK HUH WATSON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 11 2009, 06:35 PM~13856329
> *BUICK REGAL FOR SALE 6500.00 OBO  TEQUILA SUNRISE REGAL
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 09:58 AM~13861287
> *GOODMORNING M.I.A.
> 
> 
> ...



I think i just threw up a little


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 03:07 AM~13860321
> *The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 10:58 AM~13861287
> *GOODMORNING M.I.A.
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: 


You're disgusting.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

BUICK REGAL FOR SALE 6500.00 OBO TEQUILA SUNRISE REGAL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 07:58 AM~13861287
> *GOODMORNING M.I.A.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is the true definition of " JUNK in the trunk".....my breakfast went to shit after seeing this...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 12 2009, 10:52 AM~13861824
> *BUICK REGAL FOR SALE 6500.00 OBO  TEQUILA SUNRISE REGAL
> 
> 
> ...


Its clean. But a little expensive there on the price


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+May 12 2009, 08:28 AM~13861585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 09:02 AM~13861904
> *Its clean. But a little expensive there on the price
> *


THEN DONT BUY IT..... BUT IF IT WASNT FOR YOU NOTICING. THE CAR WOULD OFF NEVER HAD BEEN SOLD.... :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 11:13 AM~13862004
> *THEN DONT BUY IT..... BUT IF IT WASNT FOR YOU NOTICING. THE CAR WOULD OFF NEVER HAD BEEN SOLD.... :0
> *



It's sold already?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 11:13 AM~13862004
> *THEN DONT BUY IT..... BUT IF IT WASNT FOR YOU NOTICING. THE CAR WOULD OFF NEVER HAD BEEN SOLD.... :0
> *


Calm down there buddy. Just my opinion


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 11:20 AM~13862062
> *Calm down there buddy. Just my opinon
> *



*Opinion


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

A Sample.. from Last weekend


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2009, 09:32 AM~13862173
> *A Sample.. from Last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2009, 09:16 AM~13862034
> *It's sold already?
> *


NAH ITS NOT SOLD. NOT YET.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2009, 09:32 AM~13862173
> *A Sample.. from Last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


:0 nice lac !! any more pics 4rm last week?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Morning guys :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 11 2009, 09:54 PM~13858811
> *thats a good way to hide ac-section for a gurl...lol...
> *


I guess i should go get one cuz u have a point lol..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave: :wave: wats poppin


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i got a set of 
all chrome 13/7 reverse 72 spoke straight lase daytons
4 sale 600 or b/o

with good tires, rims are pretty clean

hit me up pictures maybe tomorrow


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 12 2009, 09:53 AM~13862375
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,  :wave:  :wave: wats poppin
> *



Que bola yegua :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

BUBBA-D, Que la verga LOCO, 94pimplac, illmatic1125, INKSTINCT003, Slow N Low, AM Express, 06hemiram

HeY Guys :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 11 2009, 03:51 PM~13854772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 12 2009, 10:04 AM~13862470
> *BUBBA-D, Que la verga LOCO, 94pimplac, illmatic1125, INKSTINCT003, Slow N Low, AM Express, 06hemiram
> 
> HeY Guys :wave:
> *


whats up mama...[/COLOR]


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 12 2009, 10:04 AM~13862470
> *BUBBA-D, Que la verga LOCO, 94pimplac, illmatic1125, INKSTINCT003, Slow N Low, AM Express, 06hemiram
> 
> HeY Guys :wave:
> *


HEY :wave: WHAT IT IZZ


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Packed house today


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So wuts good ppl?? Anything interesting or new with anyone? lol.. im bored as hell.. 

Bubba d i miss my myspace buddy i havent talked ot u for a min..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 12 2009, 10:15 AM~13862596
> *So wuts good ppl?? Anything interesting or new with anyone? lol.. im bored as hell..
> 
> Bubba d i miss my myspace buddy i havent talked ot u for a min..
> *


I'LL HIT U UP IN THE AFTER NOON. I GOTS TO GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 12 2009, 10:17 AM~13862621
> *I'LL HIT U UP IN THE AFTER NOON. I GOTS TO GET BACK TO WORK
> *


Yea thats cool either way im headed out to walmart now.. 

Laz be ready im on my way bruh lol..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2009, 12:08 PM~13861958
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What's up wit the buffer papa. :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2009, 11:32 AM~13862173
> *A Sample.. from Last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


MAN GET OUT THERE AND CLEAN UP THOSE WEEDS FOOLIO............. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

jefe de jefes, HEAVErollerz90, sparky94
Entonces :biggrin:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@May 12 2009, 01:32 PM~13863426
> *jefe de jefes, HEAVErollerz90, sparky94
> Entonces  :biggrin:
> *


NICE TROKA HOMMIE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Found some old pictures on the computer today before I formated it. (Fucken windows) Thought I would share. From 2000. Not much.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Fucken Jack Boys. . . Can't be safe nowhere in Miami....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2009, 12:32 PM~13862173
> *A Sample.. from Last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you shoot the homie B"I"G Steve's Lac?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2009, 09:32 AM~13862173
> *A Sample.. from Last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass lac


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 12 2009, 02:04 PM~13863789
> *Where did you shoot the homie B"I"G Steve's Lac?
> *



Carolina


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

just painted my impala this weekend... still need to cut n buff


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

lookin' tight


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2009, 10:15 AM~13862601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 more more!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@May 12 2009, 02:47 PM~13864153
> *just painted my impala this weekend... still need to cut n buff
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@May 12 2009, 12:47 PM~13864153
> *just painted my impala this weekend... still need to cut n buff
> 
> 
> ...


Who did the body work and paint?


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 12 2009, 05:07 AM~13860321
> *The new issue of <a href=\'http://www.emptybellymag.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Emptybellymag</a> is out make sure you check out the feature on MIAMI SWANGIN 09.
> *


GREAT WORK CHULOW,N THANKS FOR PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@May 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13858335
> *
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Lookin for springs, cups, donuts, pistons and hoses. Post up what you got. Got money in hand! PM me if anything.


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the good words. car was painted by David Londono, over at flawless customs in hallandale. he is a great painter and has many 1st place best of paints. bodywork was done by me and my hommie chris dorantes (714) 454 3487. he is from cali and has been doing it over 20 years.. we mostly do bikes, but we would like to do some more cars. check out WWW.FLAWLESS-CUSTOMS.COM


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

www.myspace.com/sprayinthakandy


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

hear'z a few so cal,west cost flix i took
2009

:biggrin: 
































........................................................................................................................


14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Chulow, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, INKSTINCT003, 83delta88, SoMiami, impalas79, Gold Rush Regal, 94pimplac, REY DEL BARRIO, 93brougham, massacre


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 12 2009, 02:32 PM~13865100
> *Lookin for springs, cups, donuts, pistons and hoses. Post up what you got. Got money in hand! PM me if anything.
> *


just put that you need a a complete set up :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 11:13 AM~13862004
> *THEN DONT BUY IT..... BUT IF IT WASNT FOR YOU NOTICING. THE CAR WOULD OFF NEVER HAD BEEN SOLD.... :0
> *












MAYBE I CAN GET $3000 for mine :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

or $3000 for this :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

LAST PICTURE. MY FIREWALLL.. WET


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 03:02 PM~13865381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SELLING IT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 06:02 PM~13865381
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, not hating, that shit's not pleasant to the eyes. And I mean this in the most sincere way possible.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 12 2009, 05:06 PM~13865423
> *YOU SELLING IT
> *


Not no more. your regal real clean by the way. no disrespect to you


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 03:07 PM~13865445
> *Seriously, not hating, that shit's not pleasant to the eyes.  And I mean this in the most sincere way possible.
> *


IF YOU ARE SELLING I WOULD LIKE TO OFFER YOU A PRICE ON THE REAL


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 05:07 PM~13865445
> *Seriously, not hating, that shit's not pleasant to the eyes.  And I mean this in the most sincere way possible.
> *



Seriously im not hating either but damn who are you to talk with that regal of yours. one word UGLY.. OH YEAH HOW LONG HAS IT TOOK YOU TO COME OUT WITH YOUR BUCKET?????


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 03:02 PM~13865381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE.. BUT SINCE YOU GOT BUT HURT CAUSE OF MY RESPONSE, YOU COULD GET THIS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 03:07 PM~13865449
> *Not no more. your regal real clean by the way. no disrespect to you
> *


THANKS MAN IAM SELLING IT I GOT SOMETHING ELSE GOING ON .YOU NOW HOW THAT GOES I THOUGHT YOU WHERE SELLING YOURS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 03:10 PM~13865478
> *MAYBE.. BUT SINCE YOU GOT BUTT HURT CAUSE OF MY RESPONSE, YOU COULD GET THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 05:10 PM~13865478
> *MAYBE.. BUT SINCE YOU GOT BUT HURT CAUSE OF MY RESPONSE, YOU COULD GET THIS
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT BACK AT YOU 
:thumbsup: 
I DONT SEE WHAT YOU SAID. TIME AFTER TIME IVE GAVE PROPS ON TEQUILA SUNRISE. JUST GAVE MY OPINION ON THE SELLING PRICE. BUT AIGHT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 03:05 PM~13865421
> *LAST PICTURE. MY FIREWALLL.. WET
> 
> 
> ...










:0


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 12 2009, 05:11 PM~13865488
> *THANKS MAN IAM SELLING IT I GOT SOMETHING ELSE GOING ON  .YOU NOW HOW THAT GOES I THOUGHT YOU WHERE SELLING YOURS
> *


WAS GOING TO SELL IT BUT CHANGED MY MIND QUICK. JUST NEED TO FINISH GETTING SOME PARTS CHROME. WILL BE OUT SOON. DONT SELL YOUR REGAL WE NEED MORE G BODYS OUT IN THE STREETS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HEY ALL IAM JUST TRYING TO SELL MY CAR DAMN .


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 12 2009, 05:13 PM~13865511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

SNOOP DOGG..............


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 05:15 PM~13865530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL AND HONESTLY NOT HATING WHY YOUR CANDYS FADE AWAY SO QUICK? WHAT YOU PAINT WITH?? P.S. I NEVER NEW CANDYS HAD CLOUDS LOL


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 03:16 PM~13865534
> *NICE
> *


X2


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 03:15 PM~13865530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn aint that the 79 orange monte evil had to redo? aint seen that car in a minute


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 06:10 PM~13865472
> *Seriously im not hating either but damn who are you to talk with that regal of yours. one word UGLY.. OH YEAH HOW LONG HAS IT TOOK YOU TO COME OUT WITH YOUR BUCKET?????
> *


Why are you getting all offended? All I said was my opinion on how ugly your car is. 
And it hasn't taking me anything to come out with my car. It took me about 6 months when I bought it to have it kandied and rolling around the streets. And juiced and it was a car I bought off a little old lady. It wasn't a car that was built, then bought, then painted the same color but with some weird markings on it. My shit was out for a few years. And the reason why it never came back out is because I never gave a fuck about it. You can ask plenty of people that know me, and they would tell you that I don't give a fuck about building a car. If I wanted to build my regal, I got more than enough chrome and gold parts stashed away to slap that piece of shit together. But I'm worried about catching me some snook, tarpon and red fish. So until you talking to me about building a technical poling skiff, then it'll hurt me.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 03:19 PM~13865567
> *LOL AND HONESTLY NOT HATING WHY YOUR CANDYS FADE AWAY SO QUICK? WHAT YOU PAINT WITH??  P.S. I NEVER NEW CANDYS HAD CLOUDS LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 06:20 PM~13865575
> *damn aint that the 79 orange monte evil had to redo?  aint seen that car in a minute
> *





Yeah, that's the same car that Evelio painted a year after I painted it. It looked damn fucking good too when I painted it. It looked great when Evelio painted it too. But is it m fault that Dee didn't want to spend cash and get some good quality materials? He came to me with $800 to get a kandy paint job. Damn fucking right that shit wasn't going to last longer than a year with some cheap ass 40 dollar clear. Anyway, Dee's exact words were "I don't give a fuck. As long as it's at the show. I'm going to repaint it before the tampa show anyway".


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 05:20 PM~13865577
> *Why are you getting all offended? All I said was my opinion on how ugly your car is.
> And it hasn't taking me anything to come out with my car. It took me about 6 months when I bought it to have it kandied and rolling around the streets. And juiced and it was a car I bought off a little old lady. It wasn't a car that was built, then bought, then painted the same color but with some weird markings on it. My shit was out for a few years. And the reason why it never came back out is because I never gave a fuck about it. You can ask plenty of people that know me, and they would tell you that I don't give a fuck about building a car. If I wanted to build my regal, I got more than enough chrome and gold parts stashed away to slap that piece of shit together. But I'm worried about catching me some snook, tarpon and red fish. So until you talking to me about building a technical poling skiff, then it'll hurt me.
> *



HMM YEAH BUILT CAR I BOUGHT. THATS WHY ITS CANDY LIME GREEN...... AND I AINT GOING TO GIVE YOU OTHER DETAILS ABOUT WHATS DONE TO MY FUCKING REGAL. NOT WHOEVER HAD IT BEFORE ME. JUST KNOW ITS 100% DIFFRENT. AND LAST TIME I CHECK WHEN I BOUGHT MY REGAL IT WAS NEVER CANDY OR JUICED OR HAD CHROME SUSPENSION OR FULL DONE INTERIOR WITH GLASS WORK... OPPSSSSSS TOO MUCH DETAILS BITCH


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 05:23 PM~13865617
> *Yeah, that's the same car that Evelio painted a year after I painted it. It looked damn fucking good too when I painted it. It looked great when Evelio painted it too. But is it m fault that Dee didn't want to spend cash and get some good quality materials? He came to me with $800 to get a kandy paint job. Damn fucking right that shit wasn't going to last longer than a year with some cheap ass 40 dollar clear. Anyway, Dee's exact words were "I don't give a fuck. As long as it's at the show. I'm going to repaint it before the tampa show anyway".
> *



LOL NAH NAH EVELIO RE-PAINTED IT BECAUSE YOU CANT PAINT FOR SHIT


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 06:19 PM~13865567
> *LOL AND HONESTLY NOT HATING WHY YOUR CANDYS FADE AWAY SO QUICK? WHAT YOU PAINT WITH??  P.S. I NEVER NEW CANDYS HAD CLOUDS LOL
> *




Cause cheap fucks come to me crack heading on a worst budget than the fucking dade county school district trying to get a kandy paint job. You get what you pay for. I'm not going out of my pocket to buy good shit for people that don't want to pay shit. I spray what is brought to me to spray. I don't give a fuck. I'm getting paid to spray the fucking paint. If the paint comes out good when I spray it, I get my money, and I'm good.


Where the clouds at? I want to know.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Get that blocky ass shit out of here. I feel like I'm playing tetris just looking at it.


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> HEY ALL IAM JUST TRYING TO SELL MY CAR DAMN .
> [/quote
> real talk that car is really clean ....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monte24 hey friend how r u? its been a while? omg lol..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

whats up Jimmy... check your mail :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 05:28 PM~13865671
> *Get that blocky ass shit out of here. I feel like I'm playing tetris just looking at it.
> *


HONESTLY THIS SHIT IS REAL STUPID ARGUING ABOUT THIS. YOU THINK THE PAINT IS BLOCKY CALL UP EVELIO AND LET HIM KNOW HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT HIS WORK LOL. WHEN YOU SEE IT IN THE STREETS YOU LET ME KNOW IF YOU STILL THINK ITS BLOCKY


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

so is any1 hopping tomorrow???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 03:32 PM~13865720
> *so is any1 hopping tomorrow???
> *


SURFERBOY AND LL COOL J :0


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 03:34 PM~13865753
> *SURFERBOY AND LL COOL J :0
> *


u really think LL's gonna go out there again ???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13865712
> *HONESTLY THIS SHIT IS REAL STUPID ARGUING ABOUT THIS. YOU THINK THE PAINT IS BLOCKY CALL UP EVELIO AND LET HIM KNOW HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT HIS WORK LOL. WHEN YOU SEE IT IN THE STREETS YOU LET ME KNOW IF YOU STILL THINK ITS BLOCKY
> *



Why should it matter? He got his money. That's cool. As long as the customer is happy. It's your car. You act like your shit is rollin' malo. Evelio does great work. I never said he doesn't. I just stated my opinion on the picture you posted. You got all butt hurt. I'm just on here trying to hustle and make some money.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 03:36 PM~13865770
> *u really think LL's gonna go out there again ???
> *


YEAH HOME BOY WILL COME OUT.


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 03:37 PM~13865800
> *YEAH HOME BOY WILL COME OUT.
> *


Foshooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for SALE 4,000


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 05:36 PM~13865775
> *Why should it matter? He got his money. That's cool. As long as the customer is happy. It's your car. You act like your shit is rollin' malo. Evelio does great work. I never said he doesn't. I just stated my opinion on the picture you posted. You got all butt hurt. I'm just on here trying to hustle and make some money.
> *



i aint acting like my shit rollin malo dont get it twisted. lol w.e its the cheap camera i have. you wont say nothing bad when you see it trust me. im done with this shit dale


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 06:20 PM~13865575
> *damn aint that the 79 orange monte evil had to redo?  aint seen that car in a minute
> *



yeah but when the owner decided to do a vert top they found too much rust under and it got junked


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 03:37 PM~13865800
> *YEAH HOME BOY WILL COME OUT.
> *


I HOPE IT WOULD BE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 12 2009, 03:45 PM~13865895
> *yeah but when the owner decided to do a vert top they found too much rust under and it got junked
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 12 2009, 03:46 PM~13865900
> *I HOPE IT WOULD BE FUN  :biggrin:
> *


yupp i got me some springs..just in case LL decides to get crazy again :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 05:48 PM~13865938
> *yupp i got me some springs..just in case LL decides to get crazy again :biggrin:
> *


150psi lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: MISTER ED, lylorly, "ACE", INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, chevyboy01, huesone, 94pimplac, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, GALO1111, CadillakRidah106, Magik007, LOWLYFE62

awww now this is miami fest :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 12 2009, 05:45 PM~13865895
> *yeah but when the owner decided to do a vert top they found too much rust under and it got junked
> *


lol aint that the truth


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mz lady desirez ur ugly


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

illl buy da cavalier 100 bucks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 5 2009, 12:17 AM~13786335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i would love to know whos regal is in texas getting sprayed by candyman.... :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 12 2009, 05:54 PM~13866020
> *i would love to know whos regal is in texas getting sprayed by candyman.... :biggrin:
> *



damn thats going to be daddy regal right there


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 03:53 PM~13866002
> *illl buy da cavalier  100 bucks
> *











i hope theres no hating going on about euro's... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 12 2009, 03:32 PM~13865100
> *Lookin for springs, cups, donuts, pistons and hoses. Post up what you got. Got money in hand! PM me if anything.
> *



I pm u


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

not a euro if its american made


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 12 2009, 06:54 PM~13866020
> *i would love to know whos regal is in texas getting sprayed by candyman.... :biggrin:
> *



That shit's niceeeeeee.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

igot euro inda works my self


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 03:52 PM~13865989
> *mz lady desirez    ur ugly
> *


not as ugly as u :tongue:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 03:53 PM~13866002
> *illl buy da cavalier  100 bucks
> *


150 nd its urs lol. or i'll do a trade for the checkers monte


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

its a deal


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 03:57 PM~13866056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw he's just eating shit with me.. thats my bestie lol.. dont pay no mind to him he's just an ugly person its ok


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 07:02 PM~13866143
> *its a deal
> *



Damn, you just came up on a steal. I wish I would have checked in earlier. :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 04:02 PM~13866143
> *its a deal
> *


ok wi wuts the deal?? i get to keep checkers?? or ur just gonna buy it?


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: INKSTINCT003, luxridez, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 305low, DOUGHBOY940, ittybitty, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, GALO1111, MISTER ED, huesone, chevyboy01, Born 2 Die, lylorly

Whut it do miamianz


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

se ve every body is outta work


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 04:03 PM~13866153
> *Damn, you just came up on a steal. I wish I would have checked in earlier.  :cheesy:
> *


eric u still got time.. i'll take the vert regal instead of the monte.. unless i get the monte nd rbert decides to trade u the cavalier for the regal? or maybe the boat? wut do u prefer Robert?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

eh pero por fin aparece Lazaro epa!! lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

illl trade da cavalier for da s10


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 04:08 PM~13866222
> *illl trade da cavalier for  da s10
> *


well thats all on eric if he wants to make that trade.. he's gonna need a car that has a hitch to tow his boat nd i dont think the cavalier can do that lol..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

i'll give u julitos s-10 if eric dont agree to the trade.. lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13866274
> *well thats all on eric if he wants to make that trade.. he's gonna need a car that has a hitch to tow his boat nd i dont think the cavalier can do that lol..
> *


I don't know, you have a valid point there. :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 04:14 PM~13866315
> *I don't know, you have a valid point there.  :cheesy:
> *


Well i say u just give Robert the vert regal so he can have 2 g-boys.. one on big rimz nd the other one as a low low


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 12 2009, 07:18 PM~13866361
> *Well i say u just give Robert the vert regal so he can have 2 g-boys.. one on big rimz nd the other one as a low low
> *



But we all know that the regal is a piece of shit rust bucket that's been sitting for 6 1/2 years. 



It's so fucked up, that the roof has seemed to disintegrate into some sort of mechanism that collapses into the rear deck.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 04:22 PM~13866406
> *But we all know that the regal is a piece of shit rust bucket that's been sitting for 6 1/2 years.
> *


but thats cuz u let it dammit.. i thought u were gonna finish it when u made it vert lol.. do i have to call jordan?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 12 2009, 07:23 PM~13866424
> *but thats cuz u let it dammit.. i thought u were gonna finish it when u made it vert lol.. do i have to call jordan?
> *



Fuck that shit. Unless I can pole my regal onto a flat in flamingo and catch some reds, I don't wanna see it.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Any picz of this regal ride??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 305low, slash, Born 2 Die, ELEGANCECC96, luxridez, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, BloodBath, monte24, big al, lylorly, DRòN
> *


yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why weren't you rockin' your fingerless glove last night? :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 04:24 PM~13866432
> *Fuck that shit. Unless I can pole my regal onto a flat in flamingo and catch some reds, I don't wanna see it.
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

elegance 96 buenos dias


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 03:36 PM~13865770
> *u really think LL's gonna go out there again ???
> *


Like I said,llcooljs car was behind a tow truck late nite Sunday nite..it's a possibility he broke down,or in my opinion he has a trick up his sleeve and he was doing something to it..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 12 2009, 07:25 PM~13866449
> *Any picz of this regal ride??
> *



2003:









2008:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 12 2009, 04:24 PM~13866436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :buttkick: hno: :wow: :yes: :h5:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

if i get da regal does it include da hammer


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 04:28 PM~13866484
> *2003:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 12 2009, 07:27 PM~13866480
> *Like I said,llcooljs car was behind a tow truck late nite Sunday nite..it's a possibility he broke down,or in my opinion he has a trick up his sleeve and he was doing something to it..
> *



Maybe he was towing it back to cali to have them rewire it for the hop? :cheesy:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

So...when is this regal ride commin' out brainless???? :around:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 07:29 PM~13866495
> *if i get da regal does it include da hammer
> *


Damn, you can't leave me with any dignity at all?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mike??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 12 2009, 07:31 PM~13866513
> *So...when is this regal ride commin' out  brainless????  :around:
> *


Coming soon to a u-pick near you. It all depends on how much Magik gives me for it. :uh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 04:29 PM~13866495
> *if i get da regal does it include da hammer
> *


Idk.. Eric does it include the hammer?


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh so u mean it aint commin' out without the top??? its a gonner??? :angry:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Robert why dont u get the regal nd get parts from it nd turn ur car into monte/regal? nd get a different paint job so that no one can say that it looks like the checkers game? 

.....lol.....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

just b on da look out for a candy painted chapin in a lake near you tell em erick


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 04:36 PM~13866562
> *just b on da look out for a candy painted chapin in a lake near you tell em erick
> *


 :biggrin:  

thats right.. but wut color kandy are we talking about here?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 04:33 PM~13866531
> *Coming soon to a u-pick near you. It all depends on how much Magik gives me for it.  :uh:
> *


shit ill give u more than magic...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@May 12 2009, 03:47 PM~13864153
> *just painted my impala this weekend... still need to cut n buff
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Laz why so quiet??? 

if Robert makes the trade with me i'll give u the monte for ur bike...

is that a deal?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 12 2009, 07:34 PM~13866541
> *Oh so u mean it aint commin' out without the top???  its a gonner???  :angry:
> *


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

you should build that baby 2 hop it with the classic angels regal.... :wow:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 07:36 PM~13866562
> *just b on da look out for a candy painted chapin in a lake near you tell em erick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Chapin. That's what all the reff's call my small jon boat.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 12 2009, 07:40 PM~13866634
> *you should build that baby 2 hop it with the classic angels regal.... :wow:
> *


Are you nuts.....lol I don't got that kind of money.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+May 12 2009, 11:28 AM~13861585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

next project.. if my buddy can put the fishing off for a few weeks...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 87blazer, impalas79, 4THAHATERS, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT,* tukin24s*, 305low
yoooooooooooo


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Yayyy its Bubba D!! :wave: lol..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 12 2009, 05:59 PM~13865350
> *:biggrin:
> just put that you need a a complete set up :biggrin:
> *


I dont need a complete setup....


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13866625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you better chill with that negativity shit that regals gonna come out loco


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 07:27 AM~13850213
> *new camaro already totaled
> 
> 
> ...



*
i never leave no posts or comments unless im gonna sell sumtin but whoevers the owner of this needs to get slapped by there momma cause this ride is to serious and too new to even get close to being totaled.....lookin at that pic just ruined my day*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 04:19 PM~13865567
> *LOL AND HONESTLY NOT HATING WHY YOUR CANDYS FADE AWAY SO QUICK? WHAT YOU PAINT WITH??  P.S. I NEVER NEW CANDYS HAD CLOUDS LOL
> *


idk but its been a year and my bro in law shits still wet..and wait till mine aint no cheap ***** here bought all the right shit to getting done right the 1st time


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

so who's all hopping tommor


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

Danm every one is selling there rides


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 05:35 PM~13867116
> *so who's all hopping tommor
> *


we need new HOPPERS........you are up HAITIAN305.......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 12 2009, 08:49 PM~13867269
> *we need new HOPPERS........you are up HAITIAN305.......
> *


 :biggrin: NOT YET......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@May 12 2009, 05:33 PM~13867096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


straight wet boy u hurting dem out there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 08:57 PM~13867375
> *:biggrin: NOT YET......
> *


I GOT 2 MORE THING'S FOR THE RIDE TO GET THAN ILL HOP IT.....THAN ILL MAKE A CALL OUT TO A TOWNCAR OWNER


NO IT'S NOT YOU LO LO :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 07:28 PM~13866484
> *2003:
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that shyt back in the days,when i was in hhs...dam u fucked up homie....you should of left it how it was...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2009, 06:43 PM~13865863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bitch,my town car aint for sale...u ****...fuck around and u might get SLAPED...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 09:04 PM~13867461
> *i remember that shyt back in the days,when i was in hhs...dam u fucked up homie....you should of left it how it was...
> *


 The roof was annoying me. I was getting claustrophobic.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Euro2low, lalo22, sickassscion, hoppin92, INKSTINCT003, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Still Hated, WhitePapi2006, hwdsfinest, Da Beast21, 95rangeron14z, Lowridergame305, fleetwood88
> *



yyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooo!


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 09:00 PM~13867420
> *I GOT 2 MORE THING'S FOR THE RIDE TO GET THAN ILL HOP IT.....THAN ILL MAKE A CALL OUT TO A TOWNCAR OWNER
> NO IT'S NOT YOU LO LO  :biggrin:
> *


damn boy you must have it out for towncars ................. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FOR SALE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@May 12 2009, 09:10 PM~13867540
> *damn boy you must have it out for towncars ................. :biggrin:
> *


what up pimp......ya something like that my car is the same fuckin thing there all made by ford.....There's one 1 towncar that I know for a fact that can get done(92-97)fully wrapp,gm front swapp....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 12 2009, 03:45 PM~13865887
> *i aint acting like my shit rollin malo dont get it twisted. lol w.e its the cheap camera i have. you wont say nothing bad when you see it  trust me. im  done with this shit dale
> *


DO ME A FAVOR AND LEAVE MY NAME OUT OF ALL THIS BULLSHIT!! ... THANKS AND HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

31 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GbodyonD's, huesone, bckbmpr84, Made You A Hater, TRYMEBCH, 59IMPALAon24s, Magik007, UCE 94, lalo22, majikmike0118, LOWLYFEPHILL, ninty6 lincoln, hoppin92, Da Beast21, sickassscion, gangstaburban95, 95rangeron14z, STR8CLOWNIN LS, hwdsfinest
:0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 06:00 PM~13867420
> *I GOT 2 MORE THING'S FOR THE RIDE TO GET THAN ILL HOP IT.....THAN ILL MAKE A CALL OUT TO A TOWNCAR OWNER
> NO IT'S NOT YOU LO LO  :biggrin:
> *


I'll play.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

29 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: lalo22, Magik007, Made You A Hater, TRYMEBCH, different, majikmike0118, bckbmpr84, GbodyonD's, 59IMPALAon24s, LOWLYFEPHILL, ninty6 lincoln, hoppin92, Da Beast21, sickassscion, gangstaburban95, 95rangeron14z, STR8CLOWNIN LS, hwdsfinest
dam its live in miami today


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

anyone have some 14inch cylinders or larger for sale ??? i have cash in hand


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13867734
> *anyone have some 14inch cylinders or larger for sale ??? i have cash in hand
> *


kenny b.n.c


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13867734
> *anyone have some 14inch cylinders or larger for sale ??? i have cash in hand
> *


Got some 18's......


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 12 2009, 09:34 PM~13867767
> *Got some 18's......
> *


how much??


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 06:00 PM~13867420
> *I GOT 2 MORE THING'S FOR THE RIDE TO GET THAN ILL HOP IT.....THAN ILL MAKE A CALL OUT TO A TOWNCAR OWNER
> NO IT'S NOT YOU LO LO  :biggrin:
> *


I know what one is......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 12 2009, 09:30 PM~13867729
> *I'll play.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit you juiced it all ready 











:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 12 2009, 06:35 PM~13867779
> *how much??
> *


PM'd....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 06:37 PM~13867790
> *shit you juiced it all ready
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet....waiting on some parts to be made for it...... :biggrin: :biggrin: soon enough though....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i got a whole setup for sale with 13'z hit me up...3 pumps 6 batt. all the hoes and pistons,everything!!! let me know.....


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn haitian305, soundz like u r ready 2 cumm out and play.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 12 2009, 09:30 PM~13867733
> *29 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: lalo22, Magik007, Made You A Hater, TRYMEBCH, different, majikmike0118, bckbmpr84, GbodyonD's, 59IMPALAon24s, LOWLYFEPHILL, ninty6 lincoln, hoppin92, Da Beast21, sickassscion, gangstaburban95, 95rangeron14z, STR8CLOWNIN LS, hwdsfinest
> dam its live in miami today
> *


*crenshaw blvd is going to be live tommor*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 12 2009, 09:39 PM~13867801
> *Not yet....waiting on some parts to be made for it...... :biggrin:  :biggrin: soon enough though....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 12 2009, 09:41 PM~13867817
> *Damn haitian305,  soundz like u r ready 2 cumm out and play....  :nicoderm:
> *


nope not yet


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

STIIL LOOKIN FOR SOME CHROME 14'Z,20'Z OR 22'Z


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jeff the ride str8


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 06:00 PM~13867420
> *I GOT 2 MORE THING'S FOR THE RIDE TO GET THAN ILL HOP IT.....THAN ILL MAKE A CALL OUT TO A TOWNCAR OWNER
> NO IT'S NOT YOU LO LO  :biggrin:
> *


watson those are big words dawg. i know u got a big heart, but if ur insinuating my boy's t.c. then ur WAY out of ur league on that bro.


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

yes sir hopefully buying these 18 inch pistons give me a lil more lock up


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 09:42 PM~13867832
> *crenshaw blvd is going to be live tommor
> *


bro ive never talked to you or anything,but whats up with ur lil comments on town cars homie? whats the deal??


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 07:57 PM~13867955
> *bro ive never talked to you or anything,but whats up with ur lil comments on town cars homie? whats the deal??
> *


what size pistons do you have??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 12 2009, 09:55 PM~13867943
> *watson those are big words dawg. i know u got a big heart, but if ur insinuating my boy's t.c. then ur WAY out of ur league on that bro.
> *


who ur boy.....I never said anything to anyone


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 10:00 PM~13867993
> *what size pistons do you have??
> *


i have to check but i think they 8 and 12...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:00 PM~13867993
> *what size pistons do you have??
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 12 2009, 06:55 PM~13867943
> *watson those are big words dawg. i know u got a big heart, but if ur insinuating my boy's t.c. then ur WAY out of ur league on that bro.
> *


Not for long he wont........  bet that...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 12 2009, 09:56 PM~13867951
> *yes sir hopefully buying these 18 inch pistons give me a lil more lock up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 10:03 PM~13868023
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i know it sounds wierd....


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 08:03 PM~13868022
> *i have to check but i think they 8 and 12...
> *


fuck it i needed sum 16's


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:03 PM~13868023
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


flloyd???


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 08:04 PM~13868035
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i know it sounds wierd....
> *


estas con la mariconeria encendida.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:05 PM~13868047
> *flloyd???
> *


estebana ?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:06 PM~13868053
> *estebana ?
> *


you opened a new account...que wuelta pinga muerta


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

So the hangout should be pretty packed tomorrow


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 09:57 PM~13867955
> *bro ive never talked to you or anything,but whats up with ur lil comments on town cars homie? whats the deal??
> *


ok look I like towncars.....there's not any murc's in the lowider game so that's why I say what I say about towncars.....there the same think homie...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:07 PM~13868062
> *you opened a new account...que wuelta pinga muerta
> *


yuhh u fuckin lava pinga. when u bring the car down?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

@ wut time does the hangout start??


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13868069
> *ok look I like towncars.....there's not any murc's in the lowider game so that's why I say what I say about towncars.....there the same think homie...
> *


ok homie,but try to stop the whole town car ranks cuz honestly its gettin old,for every post u do u post something on a tc...be easy...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:08 PM~13868070
> *yuhh u fuckin lava pinga. when u bring the car down?
> *


idk im see if i fix my tire to bring that shit down asap.....
***** ima lend you my fucking front pump and my batteries real quick so you can hop this *****


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:10 PM~13868087
> *idk im see if i fix my tire to bring that shit down asap.....
> ***** ima lend you my fucking front pump and my batteries real quick so you can hop this *****
> *



fuck that shit imma build my own. lol.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:11 PM~13868094
> *fuck that shit imma build my own. lol.
> *


real shit ill do it..i get them deka in the closet with that front pump waiting we should..he keeps on calling out them t.c


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lalo22, gangstaburban95, ninty6 lincoln, lylorly, fleetwood88, sucio138, Tru2DaGame, david, Evelitog, 59IMPALAon24s, Mazda350, 4SHOW, hwdsfinest, GbodyonD's, chevyboy01, ElColombiano, -CAROL CITY- :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 07:07 PM~13868063
> *So the hangout should be pretty packed tomorrow
> *


quit dickin around on LIL and go put in them springs boy! :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13868105
> *real shit ill do it..i get them deka in the closet with that front pump waiting we should..he keeps on calling out them t.c
> *


 ill buy that shit off you . RIGHT NOW! :cheesy:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

ELEGANCECC96,tRiCk oR tReAt 2,Who Productions :wave: :wave: whats good fellas


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 07:08 PM~13868069
> *ok look I like towncars.....there's not any murc's in the lowider game so that's why I say what I say about towncars.....there the same think homie...
> *


just put it on the bumoer and shut everybody up please :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 10:12 PM~13868105
> *real shit ill do it..i get them deka in the closet with that front pump waiting we should..he keeps on calling out them t.c
> *



Mr. Tawanda needs to sand that piece of shit with some 320 before he even thinks about doing anything to that shit.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

*bumper* :uh:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn you got a spot for reds! you need to hook me up



> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 06:24 PM~13866432
> *Fuck that shit. Unless I can pole my regal onto a flat in flamingo and catch some reds, I don't wanna see it.
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 06:39 PM~13867804
> *i got a whole setup for sale with 13'z hit me up...3 pumps 6 batt. all the hoes and pistons,everything!!! let me know.....
> *


Why you trying to sell my old setup bitch?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 10:10 PM~13868086
> *ok homie,but try to stop the whole town car ranks cuz honestly its gettin old,for every post u do u post something on a tc...be easy...
> *


dowg if you feel I was tryin you my bet homie....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 10:13 PM~13868121
> *ELEGANCECC96,tRiCk oR tReAt 2,Who Productions  :wave:  :wave: whats good fellas
> *



yo0o!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13868112
> *ill buy that shit off you . RIGHT  NOW!  :cheesy:
> *


then wtf am i suppose to come out with for the picnic?i need them but i would put them ini your trunk for the hangout to hop right quick


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:14 PM~13868133
> *Mr. Tawanda needs to sand that piece of shit with some 320 before he even thinks about doing anything to that shit.
> *


ey FLOUNDER. relax i got this.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

34 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Who Productions, ELEGANCECC96, 59IMPALAon24s, sucio138, Tru2DaGame, hwdsfinest, gangstaburban95, david, ninty6 lincoln, sickassscion, viejitos miami, Mazda350, Born 2 Die, GbodyonD's, lalo22, twiztidmazda, Evelitog, -CAROL CITY-, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, Still Hated, ElColombiano, ROLLIN TITO, fleetwood88, chevyboy01


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 10:15 PM~13868143
> *dowg if you feel I was tryin you my bet homie....
> *


 naw its kool homie,it just gets old you feel me...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 12 2009, 10:14 PM~13868140
> *damn you got a spot for reds! you need to hook me up
> *


If you got a boat, I got the spot! My boat suffered a severe injury, so I'm aching. And Chris's boat doesn't pole too good.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:14 PM~13868133
> *Mr. Tawanda needs to sand that piece of shit with some 320 before he even thinks about doing anything to that shit.
> *


x2


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:15 PM~13868144
> *yo0o!
> *


 wtf ?? why u typing wit 0's ?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:wave: MIA


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

oye sickassscion wassa *****


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 12 2009, 10:15 PM~13868141
> *Why you trying to sell my old setup bitch?!
> *


yep,off ur red cutlass...hahahaha....


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

36 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
26 Members: Gold Rush Regal, gangstaburban95, 59IMPALAon24s, lalo22, -CAROL CITY-, hwdsfinest, sickassscion, Tru2DaGame, david, Who Productions, ninty6 lincoln, GuCCidOuTChEvY, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Still Hated, LuxuriouSMontreaL, ElColombiano, ELEGANCECC96, viejitos miami, Mazda350, Born 2 Die, GbodyonD's, Evelitog, ROLLIN TITO, fleetwood88, chevyboy01


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

why everybody gettin butthurt bout watsons remarks?? it aint like he sayin he got the best tc/merc/vic he just wants the other ones to come out and hop..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@May 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13868166
> *oye sickassscion wassa *****
> *


 whats good fool....dam ***** its bien a while *****!!!!! why dont u come to the handout ***** tomorrow we can chill out there with the boys and shyt...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 06:13 PM~13868121
> *ELEGANCECC96,tRiCk oR tReAt 2,Who Productions  :wave:  :wave: whats good fellas
> *


sittin back just reading...i wanna see a hop tomorrow...ill be there with my camera going..... BLOWN PUMPS AND DEAD BATTERIES...And they still hopped...!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 12 2009, 07:17 PM~13868165
> *:wave: MIA
> *


Whats good D.............


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 12 2009, 07:12 PM~13868110
> *quit dickin around on LIL and go put in them springs boy! :biggrin:
> *


lol true true im slippin ...we'll soon see what they can do :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

fosho ill be out there wut time does that shit get good


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:17 PM~13868163
> *wtf ?? why u typing wit 0's ?
> *


cause he likes fish sticks


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 07:20 PM~13868207
> *lol true true im slippin ...we'll soon see what they can do  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@May 12 2009, 10:21 PM~13868223
> *fosho ill be out there wut time does that shit get good
> *


we got like at 9 or 930....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13868163
> *wtf ?? why u typing wit 0's ?
> *


I think you deserve the award for most Lay It Low screen names.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@May 12 2009, 06:21 PM~13868223
> *fosho ill be out there wut time does that shit get good
> *


show up at 9pm...!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:22 PM~13868236
> *I think you deserve the award for most Lay It Low screen names.
> *


and most names.george flloyd tawanda torta


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:22 PM~13868236
> *I think you deserve the award for most Lay It Low screen names.
> *


 this my second one nerd wtf u talkin about flounder ?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

str-8 wasas wit them boys i see alot of new heads on here ...whos still around from da old crew


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13868251
> *this my second one nerd wtf u talkin about flounder ?
> *


What was the other one that you say its your boys name but yet you always post on it.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 12 2009, 07:20 PM~13868207
> *lol true true im slippin ...we'll soon see what they can do  :biggrin:
> *


take 2 of these and call me in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin: oye give me a call when u get em in. them shits r gunna put ur car in the air if ur setup is on point :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

my bro in law just got a 19 sea chaser fully loaded



> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 09:16 PM~13868159
> *If you got a boat, I got the spot! My boat suffered a severe injury, so I'm aching. And Chris's boat doesn't pole too good.
> *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i got a whole setup for sale with 13'z hit me up...3 pumps 6 batt. all the hoes and pistons,everything!!! let me know.....


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:24 PM~13868266
> *What was the other one that you say its your boys name but yet you always post on it.
> *


expensive taste


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Wtf does ninty mean anyway?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13868270
> *my bro in law just got a 19 sea chaser fully loaded
> *


Thats kinda big.....lol This shit is was about 5 inches deep. They were everywhere. We kept spooking them because Chris boat is aluminum and that shits loud with the water slapping the side of the hull.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:25 PM~13868274
> *Wtf does ninty mean anyway?
> *


***** fuck u and your spell check *****. 

T MINUS the E


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 10:16 PM~13868158
> *naw its kool homie,it just gets old you feel me...
> *


4sho


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:26 PM~13868295
> ****** fuck u and your spell check *****.
> 
> T MINUS the E
> *


that ***** and his fucking proper grammar..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Right.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:30 PM~13868346
> *Right.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

hair cuts 2mm??


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 10:28 PM~13868321
> *that ***** and his fucking proper grammar..
> *


 ***** just learn how to spell.... :twak: :twak:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Evelitog :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 12 2009, 06:32 PM~13868376
> *Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Evelitog :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:32 PM~13868365
> *hair cuts 2mm??
> *


 :dunno: 

eric ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 12 2009, 10:32 PM~13868376
> *Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Evelitog :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: what up


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13866625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Theres a flats for sale at on 12 ave for cheap,.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i got a whole setup for sale with 13'z hit me up...3 pumps 6 batt. all the hoes and pistons,everything!!! let me know.....


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:33 PM~13868387
> *:dunno:
> 
> eric ?
> *


and yooo we need to go get the leafing i dont know how to get there.do you?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

wut it do danny


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 10:37 PM~13868432
> *and yooo we need to go get the leafing i dont know how to get there.do you?
> *


Call me up tomorrow. See if we pass by the shop too and weld that shit. And yes, haircuts.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:37 PM~13868432
> *and yooo we need to go get the leafing i dont know how to get there.do you?
> *


if eric tells me where then maybe i do.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 12 2009, 10:35 PM~13868412
> *x2 Theres a flats for sale at on 12 ave for cheap,.
> *



Where on 12? See if I go check it out.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:38 PM~13868449
> *Call me up tomorrow. See if we pass by the shop too and weld that shit. And yes, haircuts.
> *


they actually got the shit for the welder??remember i get out the barbershop at 7


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:38 PM~13868449
> *Call me up tomorrow. See if we pass by the shop too and weld that shit. And yes, haircuts.
> *


hair cuts at the shop ?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 06:26 PM~13866462
> *yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why weren't you rockin' your fingerless glove last night?  :cheesy:
> *


cause no one gave me the heads up that we were going after! why do you think i wasnt playing... :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 10:39 PM~13868466
> *they actually got the shit for the welder??remember i get out the barbershop at 7
> *



I'll go weld that shit with Alex he doesn't work tomorrow. You gonna have to run to get the leaf after you leave work.


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

throw back tampa show 06


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 12 2009, 10:40 PM~13868483
> *cause no one gave me the heads up that we were going after! why do you think i wasnt playing... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



Lol you looked lost last night.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jose stop advertising that set up...I swear u must be getting a tremendous comission!!!! Lmao


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:40 PM~13868485
> *I'll go weld that shit with Alex he doesn't work tomorrow. You gonna have to run to get the leaf after you leave work.
> *


so they did get the shit for the welder then?you think there open after i get outta work??damn ***** so this week you should have the firewall painted then


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't get mad this is an olddddddddddd photo. At least you can't see your face.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:39 PM~13868467
> *hair cuts at the shop ?
> *


naw.erics house


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thats why it has a hydrolic jack plate 25mph in 6" of water and a 22" push pole




> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 09:26 PM~13868293
> *Thats kinda big.....lol This shit is was about 5 inches deep. They were everywhere. We kept spooking them because Chris boat is aluminum and that shits loud with the water slapping the side of the hull.
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:43 PM~13868527
> *Don't get mad this is an olddddddddddd photo. At least you can't see your face.
> 
> 
> ...


damn flloyd your tape is fucked up.lol.only i would look at that shit lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

lmaoooooo!!!! ***** and you posting that u cant see his face tells everyone its him


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:45 PM~13868539
> *damn flloyd your tape is fucked up.lol.only i would look at that shit lol
> *


your face is fucked up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 07:36 PM~13868425
> *i got a whole setup for sale with 13'z hit me up...3 pumps 6 batt. all the hoes and pistons,everything!!! let me know.....
> *


YO HOMEY I KNOW SOMEONE LOOKING FOR A SET UP PM WITH A PRICE


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:46 PM~13868551
> *your face is fucked up
> *


lmao fuck you ***** you look like a fucking goblin


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13868503
> *Jose stop advertising that set up...I swear u must be getting a tremendous comission!!!! Lmao
> *


 stop hatin gordo!!!!!!!!! eso no es tu problema....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 12 2009, 10:44 PM~13868532
> *thats why it has a hydrolic jack plate 25mph in 6" of water and a 22" push pole
> *



Shit, I figured you were talking about a bay boat. What's the draft on it?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:48 PM~13868565
> *lmao fuck you ***** you look like a fucking goblin
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
good comeback mr.comeback


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@May 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13868497
> *throw back tampa show 06
> 
> 
> ...


 estan de pinga....them ****** are kool peeps....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 09:41 PM~13868499
> *Lol you looked lost last night.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ......yea ***** i had just gotton out of work (12 hour shifts) i was tired. but you left just as quick as you got there, your arrival handshake and departure handshake were the same one lol.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: *ninty6 lincoln*, Who Productions,* lowbikeon20z*, LIL ROLY, sickassscion, *Tru2DaGame*, Born 2 Die, bBblue88olds, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2,* orientalmontecarlo, REY DEL BARRIO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 305low, sucio138, GuCCidOuTChEvY, ROLLIN TITO, iceman42776, Still Hated, ELEGANCECC96


what is this a meeting ??


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:51 PM~13868605
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: ninty6 lincoln, Who Productions, lowbikeon20z, LIL ROLY, sickassscion, Tru2DaGame, Born 2 Die, bBblue88olds, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, orientalmontecarlo, REY DEL BARRIO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 305low, sucio138, GuCCidOuTChEvY, ROLLIN TITO, iceman42776, Still Hated, ELEGANCECC96
> what is this a meeting ??
> *


lmao.it should be.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i need to get some part chrome does anybody know where can i go


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 08:52 PM~13868617
> *lmao.it should be.
> *


wheres capeles ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 08:54 PM~13868632
> *wheres capeles ?
> *


i just told that ***** to get on..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

yo0o erick i heard joeys out,is it true....


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

sps in hialeah did some of my shit and its still good ..even after still for like 4 years


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:55 PM~13868658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the closes tortas ever gotta to pussy..


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:55 PM~13868658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMAOOOOOOOOOOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 12 2009, 10:50 PM~13868597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ......yea ***** i had just gotton out of work (12 hour shifts) i was tired. but you left just as quick as you got there, your arrival handshake and departure handshake were the same one lol.
> *



Lol yeah. I was at Flannigans the whole time though.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 10:55 PM~13868658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 08:55 PM~13868661
> *yo0o erick i heard joeys out,is it true....
> *


who did you hear that from ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 10:55 PM~13868661
> *yo0o erick i heard joeys out,is it true....
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

iceman42776, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, chevyboy01, lowbikeon20z, DRòN, :wave: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 10:56 PM~13868674
> *LMAOOOOOOOOOOO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



btw, I'm keeping the psd file of this image of you so I can put it on plenty of images.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 12 2009, 10:58 PM~13868689
> *iceman42776, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, chevyboy01, lowbikeon20z, DRòN,  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 06:57 PM~13868677
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

wassa lil roly wut it do


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 12 2009, 05:54 PM~13866020
> *i would love to know whos regal is in texas getting sprayed by candyman.... :biggrin:
> *


according to candyman in that topic, it belongs to a miami RO MEMBER. i could take a good guess on who it belongs too but i think all yall can too. anyways looks like its gonna be a show car, check out the doors in the background, rollin malo has one door (if im not mistaken) like that, gonna be reverse lambos. 


and now we know where all those chrome and gold engraved regal parts ripstas been showing are going. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 12 2009, 09:59 PM~13868708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 lol that pose has so many possibilities... hmmm lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 12 2009, 07:59 PM~13868705
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up big homey


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 12 2009, 08:55 PM~13867943
> *watson those are big words dawg. i know u got a big heart, but if ur insinuating my boy's t.c. then ur WAY out of ur league on that bro.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

THIS IS TO ALL THE SMOKERS OUT THERE !!!
VOTE TO LEGALIZE MARIJUANA. THIS IS 4 REAL
CNN TODAY, OBAMA WILL CONSIDER WITH ONE MILLION
VOTES CALL 1-973-409-3274 and LISTEN THEN PRESS # TO
VOTE " YES " THIS IS 4 REAL !!!!!!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 12 2009, 11:03 PM~13868757
> *wat up big homey
> *


not much relaxin wht ya up too


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@May 12 2009, 07:56 PM~13868663
> *sps in hialeah did some of my shit and its still good ..even after still for like 4 years
> *


thanks


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

7.5" looks just like this, but jackplate and it has a power pole











> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13868576
> *Shit, I figured you were talking about a bay boat. What's the draft on it?
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 12 2009, 08:04 PM~13868771
> *not much relaxin wht ya up too
> *


here waiting for ma brother to send me pictures off his new truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

where the fuck is capeles ?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 06:42 PM~13867832
> *crenshaw blvd is going to be live tommor
> *


nice you hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 12 2009, 09:06 PM~13868803
> *where the fuck is capeles ?
> *


that ***** said he was watching the game


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 09:07 PM~13868815
> *that ***** said he was watching the game
> *


fuck em !


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

THIS IS TO ALL THE SMOKERS OUT THERE !!!
VOTE TO LEGALIZE MARIJUANA. THIS IS 4 REAL
CNN TODAY, OBAMA WILL CONSIDER WITH ONE MILLION
VOTES CALL 1-973-409-3274 and LISTEN THEN PRESS # TO
VOTE " YES " THIS IS 4 REAL !!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 07:55 PM~13868658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha he's gunna put it on myspace :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 12 2009, 09:09 PM~13868833
> *hahaha he's gunna put it on myspace  :biggrin:
> *



chill wit the fuckin heat son !


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Tru2DaGame, LANNGA305, all-eyez-onme, SCRAPN93, iceman42776, REY DEL BARRIO, Who Productions, 305low, COUPE DE BEAR, ninty6 lincoln, Born 2 Die, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, sucio138, ittybitty, fleetwood88, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lowbikeon20z, LIL ROLY, orientalmontecarlo
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 12 2009, 11:10 PM~13868848
> *Tru2DaGame, LANNGA305, all-eyez-onme, SCRAPN93, iceman42776, REY DEL BARRIO, Who Productions, 305low, COUPE DE BEAR, ninty6 lincoln, Born 2 Die, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, sucio138, ittybitty, fleetwood88, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lowbikeon20z, LIL ROLY, orientalmontecarlo
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whts good tom


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 12 2009, 07:10 PM~13868848
> *Tru2DaGame, LANNGA305, all-eyez-onme, SCRAPN93, iceman42776, REY DEL BARRIO, Who Productions, 305low, COUPE DE BEAR, ninty6 lincoln, Born 2 Die, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, sucio138, ittybitty, fleetwood88, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lowbikeon20z, LIL ROLY, orientalmontecarlo
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

THIS IS TO ALL THE SMOKERS OUT THERE !!!
VOTE TO LEGALIZE MARIJUANA. THIS IS 4 REAL
CNN TODAY, OBAMA WILL CONSIDER WITH ONE MILLION
VOTES CALL 1-973-409-3274 and LISTEN THEN PRESS # TO
VOTE " YES " THIS IS 4 REAL !!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

alex!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watson look wat i found


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 12 2009, 11:05 PM~13868781
> *7.5" looks just like this, but jackplate and it has a power pole
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeeeee


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13868926
> *watson look wat i found
> 
> 
> ...


i think i just heard his heart break.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 12 2009, 11:09 PM~13868833
> *hahaha he's gunna put it on myspace  :biggrin:
> *


How are you going to insult him like that. This is much more myspace quality.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 11:22 PM~13868985
> *How are you going to insult him like that. This is much more myspace quality.
> 
> 
> ...


dam jorge these ****** are making the nite with you....lol.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@May 12 2009, 11:09 PM~13868827
> *THIS IS TO ALL THE SMOKERS OUT THERE !!!
> VOTE TO LEGALIZE MARIJUANA. THIS IS 4 REAL
> CNN TODAY, OBAMA WILL CONSIDER WITH ONE MILLION
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+May 12 2009, 10:12 PM~13868871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these r the ones u were tellin me about?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 09:28 PM~13869039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you do good work on doing patterns with candy and ice pearls
iam looking for someone to help me on my ride


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

13 Members:* HEAVErollerz90*, hnicustoms, SCRAPN93, Da Beast21, TRYMEBCH, LIL ROLY, *CADILLAC D*, viejitos miami, Scarface, BUBBA-D, 93brougham, lowbikeon20z, ninty6 lincoln

wuzza ******. ya'll here reading this aol miami chat b4 goin 2 sleep? :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what good scarface,elegancecc96???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 12 2009, 11:42 PM~13869166
> *you do good work on doing patterns with candy and ice pearls
> iam looking for someone to help me on my ride
> *


Well on that lac, I only did the black ghost patterns, and the kandy. But I do everything.


myspace.com/sprayinthakandy


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2009, 10:48 PM~13869221
> *13 Members: HEAVErollerz90, hnicustoms, SCRAPN93, Da Beast21, TRYMEBCH, LIL ROLY, CADILLAC D, viejitos miami, Scarface, BUBBA-D, 93brougham, lowbikeon20z, ninty6 lincoln
> 
> wuzza ******. ya'll here reading this aol miami chat b4 goin 2 sleep? :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 12 2009, 09:30 PM~13869062
> *yoooo.. watsup so wats this i hear...haircuts 2morro?
> these r the ones u were tellin me about?
> *


yea soup bowls tomorrow


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2009, 10:58 PM~13869268
> *yea soup bowls tomorrow
> *


good its the only day i have off this week


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i got a whole setup for sale with 13'z hit me up...3 pumps 6 batt. all the hoes and pistons,everything!!! let me know.....


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 10:57 PM~13869260
> *what good scarface,elegancecc96???
> *


same shit *****.. working and gettin my car ready for the picnic. whats good wit u?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 12 2009, 11:00 PM~13868715
> *according to candyman in that topic, it belongs to a miami RO MEMBER. i could take a good guess on who it belongs too but i think all yall can too. anyways looks like its gonna be a show car, check out the doors in the background, rollin malo has one door (if im not mistaken) like that, gonna be reverse lambos.
> and now we know where all those chrome and gold engraved regal parts ripstas been showing are going.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 13 2009, 12:13 AM~13869416
> *same shit *****.. working and gettin my car ready for the picnic. whats good wit u?
> *


nuthing much bro,just chillin working hard to get that money to pay bills...im diein to see ur tc..


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Magik007, *DANNY305*, hnicustoms, *Lowridergame305*, 06hemiram, GbodyonD's, Tru2DaGame, *LIL ROLY*, ROLLIN-4-LIFE, ninty6 lincoln, jit, *lowbikeon20z*, sickassscion :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 12 2009, 11:17 PM~13869455
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 12 2009, 10:20 PM~13868218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CAR SHOW KING OH HELL NAW CAN'T JUDGE CARS SHOWS SO NOW THEY TRYING TO REF BASKETBALL GAMES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 12 2009, 11:24 PM~13869519
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Magik007, DANNY305, hnicustoms, Lowridergame305, 06hemiram, GbodyonD's, Tru2DaGame, LIL ROLY, ROLLIN-4-LIFE, ninty6 lincoln, jit, lowbikeon20z, sickassscion :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yooo, whats good? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

we live in here i got sum exlusive pics for yall ppl in the regal game its a sad story too ull see in a bit this is how you kno when the economy goese bad and u need money and dont want to send ur ride to u-pick


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 12 2009, 11:28 PM~13869563
> *yooo, whats good? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Chillin homie, Sup w/ you


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 10:55 PM~13868658
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NI99AS GOING TO HAVE A SHITY FINGER NASTY ASS LOL LOL


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 13 2009, 12:24 AM~13869519
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Magik007, DANNY305, hnicustoms, Lowridergame305, 06hemiram, GbodyonD's, Tru2DaGame, LIL ROLY, ROLLIN-4-LIFE, ninty6 lincoln, jit, lowbikeon20z, sickassscion :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WAS UP HOMMIE CONGRATS ANOTHER ONE TO THE BIG ~M~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 13 2009, 12:37 AM~13869657
> *Thanks Homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 12 2009, 11:36 PM~13869643
> *WAS UP HOMMIE CONGRATS ANOTHER ONE TO THE BIG ~M~ :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP NI99A LIL ROLY


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam almost 30 pages today


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 12 2009, 04:40 PM~13866634
> *you should build that baby 2 hop it with the classic angels regal.... :wow:
> *


*HERE YOU GO*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*RIP TO BACK BUMPER KILLER LOL :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 12 2009, 11:31 PM~13869590
> *Chillin homie, Sup w/ you
> *


nothing much goin to school n workin tryin to get some work done on the truck


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 13 2009, 12:42 AM~13869700
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...



Thats my homeboys shyt,that bitch had some good titles under its belt....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone has ericks number,my homeboy needs it to paint his car..?..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

And the pointe of chopping up that car was????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 12 2009, 09:42 PM~13869700
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


dammm sad to see it gone one off the best


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 13 2009, 12:51 AM~13869819
> *And the pointe of chopping up that car was????
> *


to throw it away,make sure no one got a piece of it since no one was able to out hop it....i guess....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't believe what i'm seeing


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 09:52 PM~13869836
> *to throw it away,make sure no one got a piece of it since no one was able to out hop it....i guess....
> *



point is that moneys tight and instead of selling to sumone whos gonna talk shit later nd say i built that shit or i did this nd he did this for wut scrap metal to get paid from nd no one gets a door or qp off that bitch even the nuts and bolts were cut in half lol jk not that serious :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

and i had hopes to see it swang at the picnic


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHATS UP SIKASSSCION<LILROLY<MAGIC<TRICKORTREAT<VANILLA<ELEGANCECC96<GALO11111<WATSON<4THAHATERZ<AND DEE REST OF YALLZ


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

EXECUTION SORRY I MISSED YA THERE WHATS GOOD HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

nuthing getting ready to knock the fuck out...,laterz...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

14 batterys in great condition 40 bucks a peice come get em deka if im not so shure i will try to post the pictures so u can see them


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 11:51 PM~13869814
> *anyone has ericks number,my homeboy needs it to paint his car..?..
> *


3058041331


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 13 2009, 12:52 AM~13869836
> *to throw it away,make sure no one got a piece of it since no one was able to out hop it....i guess....
> *



Reminds me of when hoey took a sledge hammer to his box. :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, EXECUTION, 96BIG_BODY, geminid73, Lowridergame305
> 
> 
> *


yooooooo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

_*Hangout Looks Like IT IS GOnna Be Serious Chunkyness*_


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

WHAT UP ALL YOU MIAMI DOG FACES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 11:22 PM~13869508
> *nuthing much bro,just chillin working hard to get that money to pay bills...im diein to see ur tc..*


shit you aint lying! cant wait till i can sit in it again and drive it!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got a pump motor for sale?


----------



## LIL ROLY (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 12 2009, 09:39 PM~13869673
> *WAS UP NI99A  LIL ROLY
> *


wut dey do


----------



## LIL ROLY (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13869789
> *Thats my homeboys shyt,that bitch had some good titles under its belt....
> *


wut dey do bitch...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 12 2009, 10:02 PM~13868015
> *who ur boy.....I never said anything to anyone
> *


Fuck the haters Watson... Do your thing homie! :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 12 2009, 09:54 PM~13869858
> *I can't believe what i'm seeing
> *


x1000


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

goodmorning :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 07:55 PM~13868658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2009, 08:22 PM~13868985
> *How are you going to insult him like that. This is much more myspace quality.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

LL says he's hittin back bumper 2nite, LOL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, GALO1111*, vertex, *DOUBLE-O*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

for sale amp soundstream 130 cash only








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 13 2009, 07:26 AM~13872138
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, GALO1111, vertex, DOUBLE-O
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 13 2009, 08:02 AM~13872394
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, GALO1111, TRYMEBCH, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

whats good rollin sherk


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (*5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, ShErK, all-eyez-onme, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, lowslow64


*
:wave: HELLO TO THE SPIES*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*ROLLLIN DAT GREEN*


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

since when did miami fest become a miami chatroom? i thought this was a lowrider forum , not a forum to discuss your lives , theres been about 9 to 11 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with lowriders, they invented myspace & aim for a reason , why not use that to discuss your personal lives , i know there's gunna be people that wanna get slick & say smart comments but dont write them online , yall know im always at the hangout & yall know where to find me . this is for every whose making this forum a piece of shit by writing shit that has nothing to do with lowriders or with cars whatsoever.


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

since when did miami fest become a miami chatroom? i thought this was a lowrider forum , not a forum to discuss your lives , theres been about 9 to 11 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with lowriders, they invented myspace & aim for a reason , why not use that to discuss your personal lives , i know there's gunna be people that wanna get slick & say smart comments but dont write them online , yall know im always at the hangout & yall know where to find me . this is for every whose making this forum a piece of shit by writing shit that has nothing to do with lowriders or with cars whatsoever.


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

x2 back to the cars


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@May 13 2009, 09:06 AM~13872726
> *since when did miami fest become a miami chatroom? i thought this was a lowrider forum , not a forum to discuss your lives , theres been about 9 to 11 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with lowriders, they invented myspace & aim for a reason , why not use that to discuss your personal lives , i know there's gunna be people that wanna get slick & say smart comments but dont write them online , yall know im always at the hangout & yall know where to find me . this is for every whose making this forum a piece of shit by writing shit that has nothing to do with lowriders or with cars whatsoever.
> *


I agree 100%......at times it feels like if this is aol Miami chat room...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i liked the idea...

woodgrain switch boxes


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find group 24 gell batteries..............pm please.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Low_Ski_13, *TRYMEBCH, Born 2 Die, COUPE DE BEAR*

:wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*Low_Ski_13*
WUD UP :wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 13 2009, 10:08 AM~13872437
> *DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003, GALO1111, TRYMEBCH, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@May 13 2009, 09:06 AM~13872726
> *since when did miami fest become a miami chatroom? i thought this was a lowrider forum , not a forum to discuss your lives , theres been about 9 to 11 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with lowriders, they invented myspace & aim for a reason , why not use that to discuss your personal lives , i know there's gunna be people that wanna get slick & say smart comments but dont write them online , yall know im always at the hangout & yall know where to find me . this is for every whose making this forum a piece of shit by writing shit that has nothing to do with lowriders or with cars whatsoever.
> *


 :roflmao: x2


----------



## ShErK (May 6, 2009)

Wuz good loweidergame305 to u riding out to the hang out tonite


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 13 2009, 08:46 AM~13872574
> *ROLLLIN DAT GREEN
> *


whats up bro? u know im STILL waiting for that video you took of my car...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

rollin sherk ill be out there tonight come by


eddy i have the video yes i kno ur waiting but i need to convert it to a media file online to post it upp theres throwback video on there


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess if theres no other way 2 communicate with someone they use l.i.l....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*B]<span style=\'color:blue\'>
WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

I KNEW IT THIS GUY LIKES CHICKS WITH PLASTIC TOYS AND WITH THOSE PANTS I'M SURE HE DOES 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 13 2009, 12:49 AM~13869786
> *nothing much goin to school n workin tryin to get some work done on the truck
> *



Fishing or what? :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Loweudergame305 yeah ima be out there tonite I change my screen name take da vidoe of eddy's ride when he had so I can see it if u can and as to eddy RoLLiN dat green go out to the hang out to see ur ride u know it's still looking good  u know I'm taking good care of it dale see y'all ****** out there tonite dale


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@May 13 2009, 11:14 AM~13873854
> *Loweudergame305 yeah ima be out there tonite I change my screen name take da vidoe of eddy's ride when he had so I can see it if u can and as to eddy RoLLiN dat green go out to the hang out to see ur ride u know it's still looking good  u know I'm taking good care of it dale see y'all ****** out there tonite dale
> *



DALE POST UP WITH US BRING FIRE IF U SMOKE HOLLA


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 13 2009, 10:55 AM~13873714
> *I guess if theres no other way 2 communicate with someone they use l.i.l....
> *



they? ive neva wrote shit to u. but almost 99.99999% sure hes talkin bout u as one of the main ppl


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I LIKE TO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY A NEW MEMBER 

Magik007

THIS CAR IS A BUICK REGAL T-TYPE VERT HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS ENJOY 

~M~ LIFE IN MIAMI IS GOOD 



















A little Bling for the T-TYPE :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 13 2009, 12:33 PM~13874020
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY A NEW MEMBER
> 
> Magik007
> ...



nice............... :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 13 2009, 11:33 AM~13874020
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY A NEW MEMBER
> 
> Magik007
> ...


looking good


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 13 2009, 11:33 AM~13874020
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY A NEW MEMBER
> 
> Magik007
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 13 2009, 11:33 AM~13874020
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY A NEW MEMBER
> 
> Magik007
> ...


NICE CAR CONGRATS ON THE M FAMILY ON YOUR NEW MEMBER


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2009, 11:25 AM~13873952
> *they? ive neva wrote shit to u. but almost 99.99999% sure hes talkin bout u as one of the main ppl
> *



i never said u or said that u wrote to me.. im just saying in general not speaking for me.. i only communicate with laz like this when i cant get ahold of him.. nd honestly theres alot more bullshit that ppl write that really dont have shit to do with cars.. im just tired of ppl tryin me nd always on my shit.. No one ever says shit when a guy argues with another guy about cars but when it came down to me nd chevy gurl most ppl had shit to say.. nd yea i admit that was a stupid argument nd thats y i dropped it nd apologized to everyone but the discussion was somewhat about cars anyways..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@May 13 2009, 09:03 AM~13872700
> *since when did miami fest become a miami chatroom? i thought this was a lowrider forum , not a forum to discuss your lives , theres been about 9 to 11 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with lowriders, they invented myspace & aim for a reason , why not use that to discuss your personal lives , i know there's gunna be people that wanna get slick & say smart comments but dont write them online , yall know im always at the hangout & yall know where to find me . this is for every whose making this forum a piece of shit by writing shit that has nothing to do with lowriders or with cars whatsoever.
> *


x3 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 13 2009, 12:19 PM~13874447
> *i never said u or said that u wrote to me.. im just saying in general not speaking for me.. i only communicate with laz like this when i cant get ahold of him.. nd honestly theres alot more bullshit that ppl write that really dont have shit to do with cars.. im just tired of ppl tryin me nd always on my shit.. No one ever says shit when a guy argues with another guy about cars but when it came down to me nd chevy gurl most ppl had shit to say.. nd yea i admit that was a stupid argument nd thats y i dropped it nd apologized to everyone but the discussion was somewhat about cars anyways..
> *


i know u didnt say that. i was just stating that myself. what he is sayin and i think most ppl can agree in the past week miami fest gets 10 pages of str8 dog shit daily that has nothin to do with cars. (omg its hotoutside, is the meeting mandotory?, i went to walmart, is ur fone workin etc,,etc,,,etc,,,etc,,) u leave the crib come back to miami fest to see a pic of a car someone posted in the mourning and u gotta go through pages of shit to see the pic. thats what p,myself and some others are sayin. im done sayin anything

p.s. i dont know y u argue with a screen name that is obvious its a made up name to fuck with u. guess what that person won


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Chulow, big C, sparky94, tru6lu305, *BUBBA-D*, Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, chevyboy01, 93brougham
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 13 2009, 10:54 AM~13873710
> *rollin sherk ill be out there tonight come by
> eddy i have the video yes i kno ur waiting but i need to convert it to a media file online to post it upp theres throwback video on there
> *


where n when is the hangout? u know ive been lost for a LONG time


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2009, 12:34 PM~13874571
> *i know u didnt say that. i was just stating that myself. what he is sayin and i think most ppl can agree in the past week miami fest gets 10 pages of str8 dog shit daily  that has nothin to do with cars.  (omg its hotoutside, is the meeting mandotory?, i went to walmart, is ur fone workin etc,,etc,,,etc,,,etc,,) u leave the crib come back to miami fest to see a pic of a car someone posted in the mourning and u gotta go through pages of shit to see the pic. thats what p,myself and some others are sayin. im done sayin anything
> 
> p.s. i dont know y u argue with a screen name that is obvious its a made up name to fuck with u. guess what that person won
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

mz. lady d whats good :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Chulow :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2009, 03:34 PM~13874571
> *i know u didnt say that. i was just stating that myself. what he is sayin and i think most ppl can agree in the past week miami fest gets 10 pages of str8 dog shit daily  that has nothin to do with cars.  (omg its hotoutside, is the meeting mandotory?, i went to walmart, is ur fone workin etc,,etc,,,etc,,,etc,,) u leave the crib come back to miami fest to see a pic of a car someone posted in the mourning and u gotta go through pages of shit to see the pic. thats what p,myself and some others are sayin. im done sayin anything
> 
> p.s. i dont know y u argue with a screen name that is obvious its a made up name to fuck with u. guess what that person won
> *


AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@May 13 2009, 10:06 AM~13872726
> *since when did miami fest become a miami chatroom? i thought this was a lowrider forum , not a forum to discuss your lives , theres been about 9 to 11 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with lowriders, they invented myspace & aim for a reason , why not use that to discuss your personal lives , i know there's gunna be people that wanna get slick & say smart comments but dont write them online , yall know im always at the hangout & yall know where to find me . this is for every whose making this forum a piece of shit by writing shit that has nothing to do with lowriders or with cars whatsoever.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@May 13 2009, 04:11 PM~13874927
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup meng? Ill be by Saturday for sure this time. lol. My bad the twins have been beating my ass.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 13 2009, 01:33 PM~13874020
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY A NEW MEMBER
> 
> Magik007
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 13 2009, 02:13 PM~13874943
> *Sup meng? Ill be by Saturday for sure this time. lol. My bad the twins have been beating my ass.
> *


 WHATS UP HOMIE ILL SEE YOU SATURDAY HOWS THE 64. CAN WAIT TO SEE HER :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 13 2009, 04:01 PM~13874831
> *Chulow :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 13 2009, 01:27 PM~13875052
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BADASS PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 13 2009, 02:15 PM~13874971
> *:biggrin:
> *


slap on that chrome homie....nice ride.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

raw ass movie here transformers 2


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. I'll tell you man.. You are a master with Photoshop..

Wanna help me with a couple images im submitting tomorrow morning?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

One of the Bddest Impala's I've ever shot


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 13 2009, 05:04 PM~13875354
> *Chulow.. I'll tell you man.. You are a master with Photoshop..Wanna help me with a couple images im submitting tomorrow moring?*


 would love to, but just steped out. hit me up later.....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 13 2009, 04:33 PM~13875683
> *would love to, but just steped out. hit me up later.....
> *



Let me know when you're back


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm shooting a night club tonight.. In Miami..

Probably leaving here by 9..


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 13 2009, 12:43 PM~13874659
> *where n when is the hangout? u know ive been lost for a LONG time
> *


NW 27 ave and 160 st ( i think) .....just before WALGREENS.
Wednesday nights 9 pm


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 13 2009, 02:39 PM~13875745
> *NW 27 ave and 160 st ( i think) .....just before WALGREENS.
> *


right after the walgreens theres a light to turn left in the walgreens or the shopping center. turn there and make the right into the shopping center.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i must agreee misladydesiers THIS IS NOT AIM


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 13 2009, 01:33 PM~13874020
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY A NEW MEMBER
> 
> Magik007
> ...



Real clean


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lil rolly ur a regal killer


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got a pump motor for sale? reds is sold out n Rj aint got none neither.... any help will be appericated...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 13 2009, 12:42 AM~13869700
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 12 2009, 11:17 PM~13868926
> *watson look wat i found
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 13 2009, 02:33 PM~13875684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is bad


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 13 2009, 02:42 PM~13875781
> *right after the walgreens theres a light to turn left in the walgreens or the shopping center. turn there and make the right into the shopping center.
> *


thanks lux n tito. ima try n make it out there tonight


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Next time you head out to LA let me know ill hook you up with some guys there....!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@May 13 2009, 09:03 AM~13872700
> *since when did miami fest become a miami chatroom? i thought this was a lowrider forum , not a forum to discuss your lives , theres been about 9 to 11 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with lowriders, they invented myspace & aim for a reason , why not use that to discuss your personal lives , i know there's gunna be people that wanna get slick & say smart comments but dont write them online , yall know im always at the hangout & yall know where to find me . this is for every whose making this forum a piece of shit by writing shit that has nothing to do with lowriders or with cars whatsoever.
> *


  HEY HOMIE AM ON YOUR SIDE I AGREE WIT YOU 100% ITS ALWAYS THE SAME PEOPLE THAT COME ON HERE THE ONE THAT AINT GOT A RIDE TALKING ABOUT GAY SHIT, LIKE BOATS N HAIR CUTS IF U AINT IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME U SHOULDNT EVEN BE ON THIS ANYMORE GO ON WIT YOUR LIFE U ALL THE 1ST ONE TO HATE WEN A HOMIE POST A PIK OF THERE RIDE IF ALL THAT BOARD CALL EACH ON THE PHONE OR SOMETHANG  LOWRIDER FORM REMEBER THAT!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 13 2009, 03:44 PM~13876437
> *thanks lux n tito. ima try n make it out there tonight
> *


no prob. eddie see u out there cuz!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 13 2009, 04:19 PM~13876799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these are 2 bad ass rides homey lucky man the one on the fleetwood he was the one that got coco on the cover of lowrider


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright guys.. I'm off to shoot tonight at Rokbar.. Have fun tonight..

I'ss post some photos tomorrow


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2009, 12:34 PM~13874571
> *i know u didnt say that. i was just stating that myself. what he is sayin and i think most ppl can agree in the past week miami fest gets 10 pages of str8 dog shit daily  that has nothin to do with cars.  (omg its hotoutside, is the meeting mandotory?, i went to walmart, is ur fone workin etc,,etc,,,etc,,,etc,,) u leave the crib come back to miami fest to see a pic of a car someone posted in the mourning and u gotta go through pages of shit to see the pic. thats what p,myself and some others are sayin. im done sayin anything
> 
> p.s. i dont know y u argue with a screen name that is obvious its a made up name to fuck with u. guess what that person won
> *


ha.ha bitch!!!! i won,i won,i won!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: 93brougham, Miami305Rida, GHOST RIDER, slash, SEISKUATRO,SS, sickassscion, Born 2 Die, Who Productions, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, iceman42776, *IN YA MOUF*, impalas79, ROLLIN-4-LIFE, all-eyez-onme, 305low


i see you :nicoderm:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Lowridergame305,ELEGANCECC96.............whats good fellas...esto esta caliente today...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 13 2009, 04:29 PM~13876913
> *ha.ha bitch!!!! i won,i won,i won!!!!!!!!!!
> *



lmfaoo oh hellll nawwwwwwww :0 :0 :0


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 13 2009, 04:45 PM~13877068
> *Lowridergame305,ELEGANCECC96.............whats good fellas...esto esta caliente today...
> *


Lmao it's the truth though, this isn't aim or myspace....  :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 13 2009, 07:55 PM~13877169
> *Lmao it's the truth though, this isn't aim or myspace....   :biggrin:
> *


soooo..whats going down at the hangout today???? whos hoppin???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil something i put together hope yall like it :biggrin: :biggrin: its ma first video hopefully with time ill get better


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 13 2009, 05:23 PM~13877404
> *a lil something i put together hope yall like it  :biggrin:  :biggrin: its ma first video hopefully with time ill get better
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD DAWGGIE!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HEY! I MIGHT GO TO THE HANGOUT TONIGHT BUT IMA FEEL MAD WEIRD WITOUT MA REGAL..... CUZ THE LAST TIME I WUZ OUT THERE I STILL HAD IT.. :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 13 2009, 05:40 PM~13877513
> *NOT BAD DAWGGIE!
> *


thanxs for the support homey


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 13 2009, 05:47 PM~13877578
> *thanxs for the support homey
> *


N.PROB. SEE U TONIGHT!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 13 2009, 02:33 PM~13874020
> *I LIKE TO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY A NEW MEMBER
> 
> Magik007
> ...



congrats majik...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 13 2009, 06:02 PM~13877705
> *congrats majik...
> *


BIG 10/4 ....X2


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

bringing it TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

where u at lowridergame???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 13 2009, 07:18 PM~13876793
> * HEY HOMIE AM ON YOUR SIDE I AGREE WIT YOU 100% ITS ALWAYS THE SAME PEOPLE THAT COME ON HERE THE ONE THAT AINT GOT A RIDE TALKING ABOUT GAY SHIT, LIKE BOATS N HAIR CUTS IF U AINT IN THIS LOWRIDER GAME U SHOULDNT EVEN BE ON THIS ANYMORE GO ON WIT YOUR LIFE U ALL THE 1ST ONE TO HATE WEN  A HOMIE POST A PIK OF THERE RIDE IF ALL THAT BOARD CALL EACH ON THE PHONE OR SOMETHANG   LOWRIDER FORM REMEBER THAT!!
> *



:uh: 


Just because my regal hasn't been in the streets in 6 years, doesn't mean that I'm completely out the game. I've been painting cars and doing hydros on cars that have contributed in "the game" since. I've been on lay it low longer than anyone beside Frank from mystik styles. Ain't no one going to tell me to stop logging on this shit. It's the internet, who gives a fuck.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I just got done spraying a battery cover for a car and getting a haircut. 











:cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

dope


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 13 2009, 08:23 PM~13878779
> *I just got done spraying a battery cover for a car and getting a haircut.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 13 2009, 10:37 PM~13878941
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 13 2009, 07:23 PM~13878779
> *I just got done spraying a battery cover for a car and getting a haircut.
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homey


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 13 2009, 10:49 PM~13879080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeeeeee.


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 13 2009, 10:55 AM~13873714
> *I guess if theres no other way 2 communicate with someone they use l.i.l....
> *


Yeah u always have a situation with ur phone so u communicate on layitlow rite? By the way guys whoever isn't at the hangout it is chunkkkyyyyy!!! OooOooHhhHHHH HHHEEEEELLLLLLLLLL NNNaaaaaHHHHHH. Ps btw bitch I wonnnn


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, geminid73, Magik007, Nepz95
> *


 hno:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hangout was PaCKED!! Thanks for all the compliments on LAyItLow!! See all of you at the MAJESTICS PICNIC JUNE 28th.. :biggrin:


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

look what i found in Minnesota Fest...  :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@May 13 2009, 09:04 PM~13880091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS MY SHIT. I WISH I WOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD IT SEEING ALL THESE GBODYS COMING OUT..


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Scarface, *Mazda350*, illmatic1125, geminid73, lowbikeon20z, Magik007

:wave: wats up!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 13 2009, 09:23 PM~13878779
> *I just got done spraying a battery cover for a car and getting a haircut.
> 
> 
> ...


came out RAW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 13 2009, 09:32 PM~13879646
> *hno:
> *


  hit me up when you can 786-380-6468


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 13 2009, 08:23 PM~13878779
> *I just got done spraying a battery cover for a car and getting a haircut.
> 
> 
> ...


 my shit came out raw cant wait for it to be all done already..aint no limit to this game


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CADILLAC D, Tru2DaGame, iceman42776, Low_Ski_13

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 12:58 AM~13880835
> *CADILLAC D, Tru2DaGame, iceman42776, Low_Ski_13
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 13 2009, 11:58 PM~13880835
> *CADILLAC D, Tru2DaGame, iceman42776, Low_Ski_13
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP *****


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Da hang out was good.....in till next week we need more cars out there let's bring back Miami in da map dale more RoLLiN cars out there next week if all go's good..dale


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Who Productions, :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 13 2009, 09:11 PM~13881022
> *Who Productions, :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2009, 12:34 PM~13874571
> *i know u didnt say that. i was just stating that myself. what he is sayin and i think most ppl can agree in the past week miami fest gets 10 pages of str8 dog shit daily  that has nothin to do with cars.  (omg its hotoutside, is the meeting mandotory?, i went to walmart, is ur fone workin etc,,etc,,,etc,,,etc,,) u leave the crib come back to miami fest to see a pic of a car someone posted in the mourning and u gotta go through pages of shit to see the pic. thats what p,myself and some others are sayin. im done sayin anything
> 
> p.s. i dont know y u argue with a screen name that is obvious its a made up name to fuck with u. guess what that person won
> *


I agree wit u n P 100% homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@May 13 2009, 09:03 AM~13872700
> *since when did miami fest become a miami chatroom? i thought this was a lowrider forum , not a forum to discuss your lives , theres been about 9 to 11 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with lowriders, they invented myspace & aim for a reason , why not use that to discuss your personal lives , i know there's gunna be people that wanna get slick & say smart comments but dont write them online , yall know im always at the hangout & yall know where to find me . this is for every whose making this forum a piece of shit by writing shit that has nothing to do with lowriders or with cars whatsoever.
> *


I AGREE WITH U ALL DA WAY

I HAVENT DONE ANYTHING SIGNIFICANT TO MY CAR RECENTLY N THATS WHY I HAVENT BEEN POSTING ANYTHING HERE IN MIAMI FEST & THATS THE TRUTH. NOWADAYS I COME TO LAYITLOW & USUALLY CHECK OUT VEHICLES FOR SALE , MODEL CARS & OFF TOPIC (THICK CHICKS POST :biggrin: ) BUT MIAMI FEST WHICH I CHECK OUT ALL THE TIME HAS KINDA GONE DOWN THE SHITTER & REALLY HASNT SPARKED MUCH INTEREST . THE HANGOUTS HAVE BEEN GETTING BETTER , MORE PEOPLE & CARS ARE STARTING TO SHOW , I THINK TODAY WAS THE MOST ITS BEEN PACKED TO LOS COJONES IVE NEVER SEEN CARS PARKED ON THE OTHER END OF THE PARKING LOT UNTIL TODAY & ANY TYPE OF PROGRESS ON A CAR WOULD BE APPRECIATED HERE WITH FELLOW PEERS OPINIONS WHETHER THEY BE GOOD OR BAD BUT STILL THE SUBJECT WOULD BE ABOUT CARS. SOME PEOPLE DONT HAVE ACCESS TO LAYITLOW OR INTERENT IN GENERAL & WHEN THEY COME TO MIAMI FEST FOR THE 1ST TIME & COMPARE THE 1ST BEGINNING PAGES TO THE LAST PAGES THEY WILL BE LIKE WTF IS THIS BULLSHIT NOW . YEA THE LOWRIDER GAME ISNT THE SAME & PORBABLY WILL NEVER BE SINCE THOSE 1ST PAGES BUT SLOWLY BUT SURELY THERE IS A RISE IN LOWRIDER ACTIVITY IN MIAMI & BROWARD & I GIVE PROPS TO MY DAWG SURFER BOY WHO HOPS HIS CAR ALL THE TIME ALL TO SHOW THAT IF U GOT IT THEN HOP IT & CONGRATS TO MAJIK JOINING MAJESTICS & ALL THE PEOPLE WHO DO THINGS TO THEIR CARS & SHOW IT & TAKE THE DRIVE FROM BFE TO SHOW THEIR CARS. THATS THE STUFF I LIKE TO SEE HERE . WE NEED TO CLEAR THIS FORUM FROM BULLSHIT & START OVER & TALK ABOUT DA HANGOUTS & SHOWS & PROGRESSION TO CARS & MODIFACTIONS & CAR CLUBS THATS WHAT THIS FORUM IS FOR . BACK THEN PEOPLE USE TO HATE ON PEOPLE POSTING UP PICTURES OF THEIR CARS LIKE 10000 TIMES & BECOME KINDA OF ANNOYIN BUT U KNOW THAT ID RATHER HAVE THAT THAN BULLSHIT ABOUT NOTHING THAT HAS TO DO WITH LOWRIDERS . IVE BEEN IN THIS FORUM SINCE 04' WITH 4 DIFFERENT ACCOUNTS & I HAVE THOUSANDS OF POSTS UNDER THOSE BUT I COULD GUARANTEE U ABOUT 90% OF THOSE WERE ABOUT WHAT I DID TO MY CARS & WHAT I SAW IN CARS & JUST GENERALLY CARS . YEA IM KOOL WITH EVERY1 & I WONT HESITATE TO SAY WUSSUP TO ANY OF YALL BECAUSE WE'VE MET OUTSIDE OF THIS LAYITLOW THING BUT YEA IT DOES GET ANNOYING HAVING TO COME HERE & SEE NOTHING NEW BUT 10 PAGES OF BULLSHIT.

MY 2 CENTS LIKE IF IT MATTERS


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

SUM THROW BACKS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

PROPS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT LASTNITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND A *SHOUT OUT TO THEM BOYS FROM DOWN SOUTH *THAT HAVE SHOWN SUPPORT TO THIS HANGOUT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEEING ALL THIS CARS OUT HERE MOTIVATES MORE PEOPLE TO FINISH THEIR CARS AND BRING THEM OUT TO THE STREETS. CANT WAIT FOR THIS PICNIC COMING UP. ITS GONNA BE NICE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 13 2009, 10:23 PM~13878779
> *I just got done spraying a battery cover for a car and getting a haircut.
> 
> 
> ...


you've come along way dawg...nice lines :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 14 2009, 04:55 AM~13882696
> *PROPS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT LASTNITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM BOYS FROM DOWN SOUTH THAT HAVE SHOWN SUPPORT TO THIS HANGOUT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEEING ALL THIS CARS OUT HERE MOTIVATES MORE PEOPLE TO FINISH THEIR CARS AND BRING THEM OUT TO THE STREETS.  CANT WAIT FOR THIS PICNIC COMING UP. ITS GONNA BE NICE
> *


thanks for putting up a great hang out its been a while since i seen a hang out this packed can wait till i get my regal back to take it out there :biggrin: :thumbsup: n x2 on the picnic i am sure its going to be real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

***** if the hangouit keeps loading up with more cars i dunno where were gonna park at. the hangout was so good that even the black boyz that cruise by actually stopped and hungout in the parking lott doese anyone have a picture of the parking lott and how full it was???

props to the homested riders yall come from far for this hangout

trickortreat2 yo them patternz are serious holla


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

damn everyones giving my patterns props...thankz


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Laz heres the bike....!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Any pics of the hangout?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 14 2009, 05:39 AM~13882811
> ****** if the hangouit keeps loading up with more cars i dunno where were gonna park at. the hangout was so good that even the black boyz that cruise by actually stopped and hungout in the parking lott doese anyone have a picture of the parking lott and how full it was???
> 
> props to the homested riders yall come from far for this hangout
> ...


thankz bro its worth the drive and its a nice cruise to get to a good hang out and enjoy it :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 14 2009, 05:51 AM~13882846
> *Laz heres the bike....!
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 14 2009, 07:59 AM~13882702
> *you've come along way dawg...nice lines :biggrin:
> *



Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 14 2009, 05:40 AM~13882504
> *SUM THROW BACKS
> 
> 
> ...



Another throw back picture.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*PROPZ TO EVERYONE* WHO SHOULD UP LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT....SHOUT OUT TO THEM BOYS FROM DOWN SOUTH....YALL CAME OUT THERE DEEP...*MUCH LOVE*....THERE WAS ALOT OF CARS I NEVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BOTH END'S OF THE PARKING LOT WAS PACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*STILL HATED* NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN HOMIE.....PROPZ TO SURFER BOY  & JOSEPH  FOR HOPPING YOUR CARS....JOSEPH I GOTT GIVE IT UP TO YOU DOWG JUST GETING UR CAR JUICED & FIRST TIME OWENIN A JUICE CAR & YOU STEPUP TO THE PLATE & HOPPED IT....PROPS.....BEFORE PPL GO AROUND SAYIN HE SAID SHE SAID TYPE OF B.S. JOSEPH POPED A  HOSE BUT HE DID THE DAMN THING.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

post them pics watson i know u got em :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 14 2009, 06:40 AM~13883093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que rico :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 09:34 AM~13883057
> *PROPZ TO EVERYONE WHO SHOULD UP LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT....SHOUT OUT TO THEM BOYS FROM DOWN SOUTH....YALL CAME OUT THERE DEEP...MUCH LOVE....THERE WAS ALOT OF CARS I NEVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BOTH END'S OF THE PARKING LOT WAS PACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STILL HATED NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN HOMIE.....PROPZ TO SURFER BOY  & JOSEPH  FOR HOPPING YOUR CARS....JOSEPH I GOTT GIVE IT UP TO YOU DOWG JUST GETING UR CAR JUICED & FIRST TIME OWENIN A JUICE CAR & YOU STEPUP TO THE PLATE & HOPPED IT....PROPS.....BEFORE PPL GO AROUND SAYIN HE SAID SHE SAID TYPE OF B.S. JOSEPH POPED A  HOSE BUT HE DID THE DAMN THING.....
> 
> 
> ...



Any more pics of the jag. The patterns preferably. I never got any good pics of it when I did em.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 14 2009, 04:55 AM~13882696
> *PROPS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT LASTNITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM BOYS FROM DOWN SOUTH THAT HAVE SHOWN SUPPORT TO THIS HANGOUT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEEING ALL THIS CARS OUT HERE MOTIVATES MORE PEOPLE TO FINISH THEIR CARS AND BRING THEM OUT TO THE STREETS.  CANT WAIT FOR THIS PICNIC COMING UP. ITS GONNA BE NICE
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Anybody know where I can get some batteries for a good price?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. You were supposed to help me homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 08:47 AM~13883483
> *Anybody know where I can get some batteries for a good price?
> *



Autozone.............they have marine batteries. On sale this week.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

AR-gecMyBio&feature


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 10:52 AM~13883520
> *Chulow.. You were supposed to help me homie
> *


the day is young lets get it, i just woke up bro. LONG NITE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I wasent going to do nomore video's becuase Someone going to help me stepup my video game so enjoy this video everyone..........next video will be some rawww shit.....maybe a shop call & a house call :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 10:00 AM~13883583
> *lets get it, i just woke up bro. LONG NITE
> *



No kidding man..

I didnt get home til almost 4am..

Was shooting at RokBar in Miami..

I didnt send it out this morning yet.. can you help right now?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 11:01 AM~13883590
> *I wasent going to do nomore video's becuase Someone going to help me stepup my video game so enjoy this video everyone..........next video will be some rawww shit.....maybe a shop call & a house call :0
> *


Damn those videos are coming out harder everytime.... Im going to have to take some lesson watson....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Quick Sample from last night..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 11:04 AM~13883601
> *Damn those videos are coming out harder everytime.... Im going to have to take some lesson watson....
> *


LOL......thankz


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 11:02 AM~13883596
> *No kidding man..
> 
> I didnt get home til almost 4am..
> ...


im down just let me know whats to b done


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

send me your email.. I'll explain.. Minor photoshop work


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 14 2009, 10:52 AM~13883523
> *Autozone.............they have marine batteries. On sale this week.
> *


are they decent batteries?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 14 2009, 10:20 AM~13883323
> *post them pics watson i know u got em :biggrin:
> *


Naw not realy...I was with wifey so I was just vibein I dident take too many pic's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2009, 10:26 AM~13883357
> *Any more pics of the jag. The patterns preferably. I never got any good pics of it when I did em.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ALL you *****'s be easy & safe.....Im out and off to work


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 8 2009, 01:50 PM~13827357
> *i got this 94 fleetwood with lt1 power everything does need paint ice cold a/c  lookin to trade for g-body monte 78-80,86-88 ls monte,euro front cutlass malibu78-83 coupe or maybe wagon or a regal or el camino pm me 0r sale for $2,500 obo anybody interested give me a call or text 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2009, 12:34 PM~13874571
> *i know u didnt say that. i was just stating that myself. what he is sayin and i think most ppl can agree in the past week miami fest gets 10 pages of str8 dog shit daily  that has nothin to do with cars.  (omg its hotoutside, is the meeting mandotory?, i went to walmart, is ur fone workin etc,,etc,,,etc,,,etc,,) u leave the crib come back to miami fest to see a pic of a car someone posted in the mourning and u gotta go through pages of shit to see the pic. thats what p,myself and some others are sayin. im done sayin anything
> 
> p.s. i dont know y u argue with a screen name that is obvious its a made up name to fuck with u. guess what that person won
> *



I completely understand that.. Its true im not gonna lie.. As for the screename ur right too but i came to figure that out not so long ago thats y i havent paid any mind to it anymore.. They obviously have nuthin better to do..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 13 2009, 03:19 PM~13876160
> *i must agreee  misladydesiers  THIS IS NOT AIM
> *



um Robert stfu cuz ur part of that shit too.. :tongue:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 14 2009, 05:51 AM~13882846
> *Laz heres the bike....!
> 
> 
> ...


its raw :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 13 2009, 04:29 PM~13876913
> *ha.ha bitch!!!! i won,i won,i won!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok u won.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 13 2009, 07:15 PM~13878651
> *:uh:
> Just because my regal hasn't been in the streets in 6 years, doesn't mean that I'm completely out the game. I've been painting cars and doing hydros on cars that have contributed in "the game" since. I've been on lay it low longer than anyone beside Frank from mystik styles. Ain't no one going to tell me to stop logging on this shit. It's the internet, who gives a fuck.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Fleetwood 305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 13 2009, 08:08 PM~13879293
> *Yeah u always have a situation with ur phone so u communicate on layitlow rite? By the way guys whoever isn't at the hangout it is chunkkkyyyyy!!! OooOooHhhHHHH HHHEEEEELLLLLLLLLL NNNaaaaaHHHHHH.        Ps btw bitch I wonnnn
> *


ur absolutely right about u won for the simple fact that i stooped down ur level.. I aint letting no one bring me down.. not even with the "oh hell naw" cuz its old already..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

raw ass phantom :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 10:07 AM~13884741
> *Fleetwood 305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

BUBBA-D, INKSTINCT003, Born 2 Die, Chulow


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 14 2009, 10:18 AM~13884845
> *BUBBA-D, INKSTINCT003, Born 2 Die, Chulow
> *


WUZ GOING ON.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

found some nice euros


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 14 2009, 01:18 PM~13884845
> *BUBBA-D, INKSTINCT003, Born 2 Die, Chulow
> *


 :wave:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

lady d born 2 die whats good


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 10:24 AM~13884895
> *found some nice euros
> 
> 
> ...


theyre nice as fuck.. i seen that blue one before but like a long time ago..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 14 2009, 10:29 AM~13884945
> *lady d born 2 die whats good
> *


wat up big homey


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 14 2009, 10:29 AM~13884947
> *theyre nice as fuck.. i seen that blue one before but like a long time ago..
> *


there was one here in miami but that one is from vegas


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 01:12 PM~13884796
> *raw ass phantom  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 10:35 AM~13885000
> *there was one here in miami but that one is from vegas
> *


shit i honestly dont remember how long ago it was that i seen that lil blue hatchback.. i think it was maybe back in 2002 or someshit like that.. i think i have a pic of it somewhere..


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 14 2009, 10:18 AM~13884845
> *BUBBA-D, INKSTINCT003, Born 2 Die, Chulow
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Bubba-d i saw u last nite but u were leaving :sad:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got the new LRM in the mail..

Congrats to Javier for his feature

Gold Digger

From 25th Street Riders..

=D


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 14 2009, 10:48 AM~13885124
> *Bubba-d i saw u last nite but u were leaving :sad:
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. Thanks for the work man..

But the image came back at 2.3 MB

The one i sent was 7.61


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 07:47 AM~13883483
> *Anybody know where I can get some batteries for a good price?
> *


YOU BOUT TO DO SOME HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 02:13 PM~13885393
> *Chulow.. Thanks for the work man..
> 
> But the image came back at 2.3 MB
> ...


Im not too picture email savvy lol... I just uploaded and sent... But i didnt resize or anything.... :angry: I need to figure that one out.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 14 2009, 02:18 PM~13885446
> *YOU BOUT TO DO SOME HOPPING  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Chulow.. Just gave your number to a guy with batteries.. Should get a call


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This Months LRM

July 2009


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 03:04 PM~13885833
> *Chulow.. Just gave your number to a guy with batteries.. Should get a call
> *


I was wondering about that lol... :biggrin: thanks appreciate that


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

hwdsfinest
:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just put a crap load of these in my thread.. here are some samples..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 12:49 PM~13886254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam phil she is serious piece of art... car is awsome too :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ive shot her a bunch of times.. Shes bad ass.. Really down to earth broad..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice bish phil :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Shouldnt do this.. But i'm gonna put a little something together for you guys.. since you like her =D..

gimme a sec


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok.. A little treat for those who like my model =D


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 01:06 PM~13886385
> *Ok.. A little treat for those who like my model =D
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 01:06 PM~13886385
> *Ok.. A little treat for those who like my model =D
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can i meet her..lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

If i remember correctly.. she did a little something something for Playboy a while back too..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This was her.. at the Car Warz Seminole show..


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

CADILLAC D, Evelitog, Made You A Hater, wassup homies


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 14 2009, 04:55 AM~13882696
> *PROPS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT LASTNITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM BOYS FROM DOWN SOUTH THAT HAVE SHOWN SUPPORT TO THIS HANGOUT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEEING ALL THIS CARS OUT HERE MOTIVATES MORE PEOPLE TO FINISH THEIR CARS AND BRING THEM OUT TO THE STREETS.  CANT WAIT FOR THIS PICNIC COMING UP. ITS GONNA BE NICE
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: No doubt....it was well worth the drive........ :biggrin: my dog brung the Navi all the way from Lakeland...... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 06:34 AM~13883057
> *PROPZ TO EVERYONE WHO SHOULD UP LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT....SHOUT OUT TO THEM BOYS FROM DOWN SOUTH....YALL CAME OUT THERE DEEP...MUCH LOVE....THERE WAS ALOT OF CARS I NEVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BOTH END'S OF THE PARKING LOT WAS PACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STILL HATED NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN HOMIE.....PROPZ TO SURFER BOY  & JOSEPH  FOR HOPPING YOUR CARS....JOSEPH I GOTT GIVE IT UP TO YOU DOWG JUST GETING UR CAR JUICED & FIRST TIME OWENIN A JUICE CAR & YOU STEPUP TO THE PLATE & HOPPED IT....PROPS.....BEFORE PPL GO AROUND SAYIN HE SAID SHE SAID TYPE OF B.S. JOSEPH POPED A  HOSE BUT HE DID THE DAMN THING.....
> 
> 
> ...


Whats good Watson.....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 14 2009, 04:47 PM~13887289
> *CADILLAC D, Evelitog, Made You A Hater, wassup homies
> *




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

A little late but here are a few for now.....
MIAMI SWANGIN 09


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Nice pics.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 04:06 PM~13886385
> *Ok.. A little treat for those who like my model =D
> 
> 
> ...


Q old towncar damn she was sexy


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 04:00 PM~13888170
> *Q old towncar damn she was sexy
> *


We seen some older lady driving it in Hialeah Gardens a lil while back....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DOUBLE-O :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 14 2009, 05:55 PM~13887398
> *Whats good Watson.....
> *


just geting home from work like 30 minte's ago


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chulow

Im loveing the pic's homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+May 14 2009, 07:01 PM~13888188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What up homie*


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn! those are some nice pics


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 04:06 PM~13888239
> *for real with the 14's.....
> What up homie
> *


Yep....ass slammed and a paper tag..................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 14 2009, 07:09 PM~13888270
> *Yep....ass slammed and a paper tag..................
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Freakeone.................... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 14 2009, 07:12 PM~13888304
> *Freakeone.................... :wave:  :wave:
> *


What it is? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Stillhated*

fool you was not jokein around I see


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Towncar killer :biggrin:........lol let me stop.....THANKZ FOR THE PIC'S


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Chulow, lowridermovement, sickassscion, ripsta85, BUBBA-D, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 93brougham, monte24, Still Hated, Born 2 Die :wave: :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

******Hi Mz Lady ************


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

CHULOW!! DAMM U GETTING SERIOUS ON THEM PICS AM LOVING THEM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

monte24s whats good homie...you missed the hangout fool....very funny hangout let me tell you...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

damn i wana get sunm nice pix like those of my ride


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+May 14 2009, 07:04 PM~13888226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

That delta at the hangout is makin' a good name 4 it self.........2 victims already. :twak:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i shal b der next week


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@May 14 2009, 07:26 PM~13888465
> *CHULOW!! DAMM U GETTING SERIOUS ON THEM PICS AM LOVING THEM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks P........ Who would of known Nikons cheapest camera can do that :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 04:06 PM~13886385
> *Ok.. A little treat for those who like my model =D
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: 
TTT


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 06:29 PM~13888496
> *Thanks P........ Who would of known Nikons cheapest camera can do that :biggrin:
> *



I'd rather shoot with a broken Nikon.. Then the top of the line Canon =D


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ONE TIME FOR MY LOW LYFE BOYZ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:34 PM~13888564
> *I'd rather shoot with a broken Nikon.. Then the top of the line Canon =D
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

SOMETIMES ITS NOT ALWAYS THE CAMERA ITS THE PERSON TAKING THE PICTURE N U GOT SOME TALENT  I GOT A LIL JOB FOR YOU SOON AM LET YOU KNOW


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 14 2009, 04:24 PM~13888446
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Chulow, lowridermovement, sickassscion, ripsta85, BUBBA-D, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 93brougham, monte24, Still Hated, Born 2 Die :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: yo i found da old lay -n- low shirt fro the modle car club back in da days in filer


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 04:35 PM~13888575
> *
> 
> ONE TIME FOR MY LOW LYFE BOYZ......  :biggrin:
> *


boy those wips are always fresh mad props


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i wass in dat


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

if im not mistaken its black n white with a 64 on it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 14 2009, 04:38 PM~13888609
> *i wass in  dat
> *


was u i think u was


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 14 2009, 04:39 PM~13888623
> *if im not mistaken its black n white with a 64 on it
> *


yea that one


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i feelllll like if every body is scared to write


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@May 14 2009, 07:36 PM~13888584
> *SOMETIMES ITS NOT ALWAYS THE CAMERA ITS THE PERSON TAKING THE PICTURE N U GOT SOME TALENT   I GOT A LIL JOB FOR YOU SOON AM LET YOU KNOW*


 LETS GETTT IT....... =-)


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

scared to write wat??


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 13 2009, 12:36 AM~13870356
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any info or pics on this??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 14 2009, 04:46 PM~13888707
> *any info or pics on this??
> *


naw i just found it but i have another one a white one at a vegas show it looks raw


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Born 2 Die, *hwdsfinest*, lowridermovement,* CADILLAC D*, CALVIN, sickassscion, Chulow, Mz. LaDy 
DeSiReZ

*JEFF......WHAT UP DID YOU FIX THE CADDY*


*DANNY.....WHAT UP DOC* :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

SURFER BOY IN DA HOUUUUSSSSE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 14 2009, 05:00 PM~13888851
> *SURFER BOY IN DA HOUUUUSSSSE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que bola loka


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 06:55 PM~13888789
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn! never seen a altima with wires! i got a 06 black altima (daily) and thought bout throwing 14s on it but idk :biggrin: do you got any with bigger wires?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 06:55 PM~13888799
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Born 2 Die, hwdsfinest, lowridermovement, CADILLAC D, CALVIN, sickassscion, Chulow, Mz. LaDy
> DeSiReZ
> ...




:biggrin: WUT UP FOOL


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 06:02 PM~13888873
> *que bola  loka
> *


wat up :nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 14 2009, 07:00 PM~13888851
> *SURFER BOY IN DA HOUUUUSSSSE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 14 2009, 08:04 PM~13888896
> *:biggrin: WUT UP FOOL
> *


chillin homie.....just rolling how ppl on here take shit to the heart about what I said about the towncar thing...last night was funny to me


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 14 2009, 06:05 PM~13888911
> *WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:
> *


waz up pimp... wen u gonna hop da lac :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 14 2009, 07:07 PM~13888929
> *waz up pimp... wen u gonna hop da lac  :biggrin:
> *


 


:biggrin: TAKE IT EASY BABY :biggrin: MY BATTERIES ARE DEAD


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 14 2009, 06:09 PM~13888947
> *:biggrin: TAKE IT EASY BABY  :biggrin: MY BATTERIES ARE DEAD
> *


 NO PROBLEM...Ill lend you my charger. :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@May 14 2009, 07:14 PM~13889001
> *NO PROBLEM...Ill lend you my charger. :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Lowridergame305, REY DEL BARRIO, 305low, CADILLAC D, caprice ridah, hoppin92, Miami305Rida, DOUBLE-O, *GuCCidOuTChEvY*, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, miaryder05, Tru2DaGame, *sickassscion*, sweatitsdelta88

 :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good Guccidoutchevy,lowridergame305,sweaatitdelta88...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SURFER BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

panels primed mr sik scion


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 14 2009, 05:04 PM~13888895
> *damn! never seen a altima with wires! i got a 06 black altima (daily) and thought bout throwing 14s on it but idk  :biggrin:  do you got any with bigger wires?
> *


  fuk that stick to 13s or14s standers doug it look nice


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

thats good...how about the dash?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

nope that will have to be a weekend projecto shit will take 2 days to do it rite


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

slowly but surely...








be 4 clear


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 14 2009, 05:26 PM~13889093
> *slowly but surely...
> 
> 
> ...


  lookin nice, cant wait to the pinic!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 14 2009, 06:28 PM~13889117
> * lookin nice, cant wait to the pinic!!
> *


yea im hoping all goes well and i can make it out there


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 14 2009, 08:26 PM~13889093
> *slowly but surely...
> 
> 
> ...


that shyt looks real good...eric did that?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 14 2009, 06:32 PM~13889159
> *that shyt looks real good...eric did that?
> *


yea eric did it


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2009, 07:10 AM~13882926
> *Another throw back picture.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 14 2009, 05:26 PM~13889093
> *slowly but surely...
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work......


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 14 2009, 07:05 PM~13889472
> *Tight work......
> *


thanks a lot


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 14 2009, 05:04 PM~13888895
> *damn! never seen a altima with wires! i got a 06 black altima (daily) and thought bout throwing 14s on it but idk  :biggrin:  do you got any with bigger wires?
> *


naw homey but i got the build up off that one and i think it looks raw on 14`s


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 12:48 PM~13886247
> *Just put a crap load of these in my thread.. here are some samples..
> 
> 
> ...


Phil nice shoot but what a story :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I dont see what you are talking about that he did different than on when I owned it other than the fuzzy dice LOL


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

more...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

i think this ones on 14's not sure


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 12:50 PM~13886258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


or here the day he picked it up and drove it 250 miles to LA :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here u go homey


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=360403 heres the link when I sold it last August I did finish some stuff on it for Javier but it was turn key nice lay out but storys is weak DAMN IT Built in California by Mario Hernandez LOW64RAG ( Real Men Build There Own)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@May 14 2009, 07:25 PM~13889673
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=360403 heres the link when I sold it last August  I did finish some stuff on it for Javier but it was turn key nice lay out but storys is weak DAMN IT Built in California by Mario Hernandez LOW64RAG ( Real Men Build There Own)
> *


Who cares, it ain't your car anymore, move on..............he sold it already anyways. If it meant so much to you,why did you sell it? :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 14 2009, 06:34 PM~13889773
> *Who cares, it ain't your car anymore, move on..............he sold it already anyways. If it meant so much to you,why did you sell it?  :biggrin:
> *



This is why :biggrin: you have have a clean ride that you built I think if you sold it and didnt get do credit and have someone write a bull shit story you would understand and yes I do reget selling it but sometimes you take it to the next level stay tuned for the next build comin out LOL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I think what i'm getting from this.. Is that this guy is mad at me ..lol

This guy actually PM'd me when i told Javier he was going to be in the next issue.. and tried to bully me into letting everyone know it was his car..

I think your problem should be with Javier..

I did my job.. I wrote what Javier told me.. and even included your name..

If something in the story isnt right.. you need to take that up with the guy who bought the car and told me the story for the article..

My job isnt to research EVERYTHING the owner of the vehicle tells me.. If i did that.. it would take 9 months to write one article.. I leave the integrity up to the owner.. If the article i wrote.. hurts your feelings.. you should bring it up to the person who gave me the facts.. Or.. just be happy that a car that you built is in LRM and has your name on it.. and let it go

Just my two cents


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@May 14 2009, 08:44 PM~13889881
> *
> This is why  :biggrin: you have have a clean ride that you built I think if  you sold it and didnt get do credit and have someone write a bull shit  story you would understand and yes I do reget selling it but sometimes you take it to the next level  stay tuned for the next build comin out LOL
> *



Look if you wanted ALL the credit.. you should have kept it.. and had it featured..

I saw the car.. saw it deserved to be featured and did my job as a professional.. Dont insult my work.. because your feelings are hurt.. Thats not my problem


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

This was the PM message


Me:
I had to write an article.. and used all the info he gave me.. If a couple things are off.. then he gave me bad info..

But i think the feature will come out great

Mario:
Cool Im just happy it made the mag thanks for liking my old car enough to shoot I put some time in it regret selling it Thanks again 
Mario Hernandez


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 06:46 PM~13889891
> *I think what i'm getting from this.. Is that this guy is mad at me ..lol
> 
> This guy actually PM'd me when i told Javier he was going to be in the next issue.. and tried to bully me into letting everyone know it was his car..
> ...


No disrespect to you or anyone you did a great job with the shoot 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: its just funny and people that build something with there heart and soul and are true to the game understand where I am coming from I am glad it made the Mag the story funny though THE END :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Well i appreciate that..

But seriously.. dont call it a bullshit story.. Like i said in the initial PM.. if anything is off.. you shouldnt be in the Miami thread boasting about it.. Be a man and ask Javier about it.. I wrote what he told me.. I know nothing else.. I dont know you.. If he gave me your name and number i would have contacted you about the build..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I think if you "put your heart and soul" into a car.. you need to see it to the end..

Do what Evelio did.. (The right thing)
You build a car.. make it the top of the game.. get it featured.. then let it go..

You cant get pissed if you sell a car and someone gives it exposure.. You cant blame anyone but yourself for selling it


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@May 14 2009, 06:36 PM~13888584
> *SOMETIMES ITS NOT ALWAYS THE CAMERA ITS THE PERSON TAKING THE PICTURE N U GOT SOME TALENT   I GOT A LIL JOB FOR YOU SOON AM LET YOU KNOW
> *


 :yes: 

i wouldnt call myself a professional photographer, nor is it a hobby or profession of mine, and i dont see myself up there with the ranks of phil and chulow, but i think the pictures ive taken are pretty damn nice. and all my pictures and videos have been out of the same little camera. a sony cybershot dsc-t100. but i do let people know i have to photoshop the hell out of my pictures (which i dont think phil has to because of great cameras he has) to get those vibrant colors and dramatic contrasts.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

street customs on now...tlc


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2009, 09:00 PM~13890017
> *:yes:
> 
> i wouldnt call myself a professional photographer, nor is it a hobby or profession of mine, and i dont see myself up there with the ranks of phil and chulow, but i think the pictures ive taken are pretty damn nice. and all my pictures and videos have been out of the same little camera. a sony cybershot dsc-t100. but i do let people know i have to photoshop the hell out of my pictures (which i dont think phil has to because of great cameras he has) to get those vibrant colors and dramatic contrasts.
> *



Haha.. I appreciate that man.. I'd like to think you can put a 6 year old behind my camera and you'd get the same photos i shoot =D


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 06:54 PM~13889959
> *Well i appreciate that..
> 
> But seriously.. dont call it a bullshit story.. Like i said in the initial PM.. if anything is off.. you shouldnt be in the Miami thread boasting about it.. Be a man and ask Javier about it.. I wrote what he told me.. I know nothing else.. I dont know you.. If he gave me your name and number i would have contacted you about the build..
> *



I did hit him up today and he said you did the story he just gave the info


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Absolutely.. did you expect him to write it? lol

I wrote the story.. based on what he told me..

He gave me your name.. and i said what he told me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2009, 10:00 PM~13890017
> *:yes:
> 
> i wouldnt call myself a professional photographer, nor is it a hobby or profession of mine, and i dont see myself up there with the ranks of phil and chulow, but i think the pictures ive taken are pretty damn nice. and all my pictures and videos have been out of the same little camera. a sony cybershot dsc-t100. but i do let people know i have to photoshop the hell out of my pictures (which i dont think phil has to because of great cameras he has) to get those vibrant colors and dramatic contrasts.
> *


shit you take nice pic's dowg......phil and chulow yalll just be killing it..propz


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

MARIO SOUND LIKE LMR DROP A FAIRY TALE STORE TO ME ONCE AGAIN


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 08:57 PM~13889987
> * You cant blame anyone but yourself for selling it
> *



:yes:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. @ these guys coming to the rescue..

Captain Save-A-Hoe


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I can watch this GIF all day.. I love it


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 14 2009, 08:14 PM~13889556
> *i think this ones on 14's not sure
> 
> 
> ...


im thinking of doing it man that looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:10 PM~13890102
> *Lol.. @ these guys coming to the rescue..
> 
> Captain Save-A-Hoe
> ...


Hey Bro no rescue needed here I bought that car in 04 built it in 6 months (if you look at the link and see pic dates) and won at shows :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Or this..

I can watch this all day


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 08:20 PM~13889617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaamn that is real nice! :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys interested in the event i shot last night at RokBar in Miami?

some hot chicks =D


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 14 2009, 05:47 PM~13887289
> *CADILLAC D, Evelitog, Made You A Hater, wassup homies
> *


Chillin homie hows everything ? ? ?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn right post them shits!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright..

Let me know when you guys get bored with them.. and I'll stop =D


RokBar Wednesday Night
Miami Beach


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 14 2009, 09:14 PM~13889556
> *i think this ones on 14's not sure
> 
> 
> ...



That was stalkers shit. His regal wasn't done for the show, so he put his regal 13s on Evelio's elcamino, then Evelio's 14s on the altima just to get the 3 wrist bands for 25 bucks.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

MOre


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: LOWinFLA, Euro2low, -CAROL CITY-, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, bckbmpr84, "ACE", ELEGANCECC96, Gold Rush Regal, majikmike0118, DRòN, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, CROWDS91, BloodBath, mr.regal, LOWLYFEPHILL, hwdsfinest, Tru2DaGame
sup eddie i see u lerking! :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2009, 09:36 PM~13890352
> *That was stalkers shit. His regal wasn't done for the show, so he put his regal 13s on Evelio's elcamino, then Evelio's 14s on the altima just to get the 3 wrist bands for 25 bucks.
> *


eric are those 175/75 or 70s? do u remember if he had to do anything to the brakes to get the 14s on?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 14 2009, 10:40 PM~13890397
> *eric are those 175/75 or 70s? do u remember if he had to do anything to the brakes to get the 14s on?
> *


They are indeed 175/75's. It might look better with the 175/70's, but if you like the more bubble-ish look on the tires like the 155/80/r13's then go with the 175/75/r14's.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:27 PM~13890258
> *You guys interested in the event i shot last night at RokBar in Miami?
> 
> some hot chicks =D
> *


hell yea post dem thangs up


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Watch out Phil. "This is a lowrider forum". It's not a "Hot white girl forum". You might get harassed by hardcore lowrider enthusiasts by making them skip through the pictures.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:44 PM~13890439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would def. do her! :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2009, 09:44 PM~13890442
> *Watch out Phil. "This is a lowrider forum". It's not a "Hot white girl forum". You might get harassed by hardcore lowrider enthusiasts by making them skip through the pictures.
> *



Haha.. Thats why i asked.. and i said.. if it gets boring.. tell me and I'll stop..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:45 PM~13890461
> *Haha.. Thats why i asked.. and i said.. if it gets boring.. tell me and I'll stop..
> *


KEEP GOING PHIL !

I DONT SEE NOONE POSTING PICS OF ANY LOWRIDERS.. :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 11:39 PM~13890388
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit too short in miami...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> MOre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

PHIL U NEED TO INVITE A CHICO TO THESE EVENTS!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 14 2009, 09:48 PM~13890490
> *PHIL U NEED TO INVITE A CHICO TO THESE EVENTS!
> *


DATS WHA IM SAYIN!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Euro2low, CALVIN, *david*, LOWinFLA, lowbikeon20z, chevyboy01, ELEGANCECC96, 94pimplac, mr.regal, Gold Rush Regal, IBuiltMine
:wave: SUP DEE SAW U OUT THERE LAST NIGHT. CAR LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. I told all you guys i was going there yesterday.. Should have showed up


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:51 PM~13890525
> *Lol.. I told all you guys i was going there yesterday.. Should have showed up
> *


SHIT LET US KNOW WIT SOME TIME, I WOULD LOVE TO BE THERE!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2009, 07:42 PM~13890420
> *They are indeed 175/75's. It might look better with the 175/70's, but if you like the more bubble-ish look on the tires like the 155/80/r13's then go with the 175/75/r14's.
> *


do you know were can i get those tier the 175/75/14 i been looking for it


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 14 2009, 07:52 PM~13890543
> *do you know were can i get those tier the 175/75/14 i been looking for it
> *


CHECK WIT DRE(INKSTINT003) I KNOW HE BE GETTING TIRES


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:52 PM~13890534
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


danm homie give me the address of thAT place :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:56 PM~13890583
> *More
> 
> 
> ...


SHE NEEDS SOME SUN ON THEM TITS


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

More





























This Girl.. Was BAD ASS!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it guys.. Enjoy.. Hope i didnt Thread Hijack too much


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 07:59 PM~13890622
> *
> This Girl.. Was BAD ASS!!
> 
> ...


SHES B E A UTIFUL!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah she is.. and the cutest accent =D


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 14 2009, 10:52 PM~13890543
> *do you know were can i get those tier the 175/75/14 i been looking for it
> *


That was back in 2003 so I don't really know. lol Although he had bought them at Festival Tires in Hialeah.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 08:00 PM~13890635
> *Thats it guys.. Enjoy.. Hope i didnt Thread Hijack too much
> *


HEY PHIL ANY IDEA WEN THEM PICS COMING OUT FROM THEM HARD ROCK SHOW? ID LIKE THE PICS U GOT FROM ROLLIN.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 08:02 PM~13890660
> *Yeah she is.. and the cutest accent =D
> *


LOL NEXT TIME IM UR ASSISTANT!LOL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13890671
> *HEY PHIL ANY IDEA WEN THEM PICS COMING OUT FROM THEM HARD ROCK SHOW? ID LIKE THE PICS U GOT FROM ROLLIN.
> *



I wish i knew the schedule.. Its all over the place..

They printed 4 features i shot in Colorado.. after 4 months.. and still have cars waiting that i shot over a year ago..

Its crazy..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 14 2009, 08:06 PM~13890725
> *I wish i knew the schedule.. Its all over the place..
> 
> They printed 4 features i shot in Colorado.. after 4 months.. and still have cars waiting that i shot over a year ago..
> ...


WELL U GOT ME ON YOUR E-MAILLING LIST. SEND THEM WHEN EVER U CAN :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> Just got the new LRM in the mail..
> 
> Congrats to Javier for his feature
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Blast from the past..

With my minor photoshop knowledge


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> oh shit too short in miami...
> [/b]


beat me to it


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: WASSSUP WIT ALL THESE GIRLS WIT GIRLS........DAM I MUST BE REALLY HIGH...LOL.


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

DOPE AS PICTURES AND PARTY PHIL WHEN DOES IT GO ON?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Another Blast from the past


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@May 14 2009, 11:03 PM~13891504
> *DOPE AS PICTURES AND PARTY PHIL WHEN DOES IT GO ON?
> *



That was last night at RockBar.. In Miami


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13890543
> *do you know were can i get those tier the 175/75/14 i been looking for it
> *


i think i saw some at festival the last time i was there


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a mans dream :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 15 2009, 12:16 AM~13892467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVERY MANS DREAM :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

please lets talk lowrider stuff no night club shit you 
feel me


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

I have a JVC Double Din.. Works perfect!! 

Looking to trade for a flip out with remote!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 03:50 PM~13888054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 14 2009, 10:00 PM~13890017
> *:yes:
> 
> i wouldnt call myself a professional photographer, nor is it a hobby or profession of mine, and i dont see myself up there with the ranks of phil and chulow, but i think the pictures ive taken are pretty damn nice. and all my pictures and videos have been out of the same little camera. a sony cybershot dsc-t100. but i do let people know i have to photoshop the hell out of my pictures (which i dont think phil has to because of great cameras he has) to get those vibrant colors and dramatic contrasts.
> *


thanks homie, but seeing some of your work and of others is what motivated me into the whole photography scene so that puts you right up with us.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 06:49 PM~13888038
> *A little late but here are a few for now.....
> MIAMI SWANGIN 09
> 
> *


Sweet Pic....Definite right click and save....u are the man :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 06:50 PM~13888054
> *
> 
> *


the aftermath...lol :angry: 
she'll be ready again 4 the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 14 2009, 07:38 PM~13890374
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: LOWinFLA, Euro2low, -CAROL CITY-, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, bckbmpr84, "ACE", ELEGANCECC96, Gold Rush Regal, majikmike0118, DRòN, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, CROWDS91, BloodBath, mr.regal, LOWLYFEPHILL, hwdsfinest, Tru2DaGame
> sup eddie i see u lerking! :wave:
> *


wuzza tito?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 15 2009, 06:46 AM~13894405
> *the aftermath...lol  :angry:
> she'll be ready again 4 the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have powerballs? pm me


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 14 2009, 11:30 PM~13893150
> *please lets talk lowrider stuff no night club shit you
> feel me
> *


  finally some lowrider pics!!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 14 2009, 10:15 PM~13892456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 14 2009, 04:15 PM~13888344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 15 2009, 10:46 AM~13894812
> * finally some lowrider pics!!!
> *


of random ass cars that are not from Miami. :uh:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 15 2009, 03:17 AM~13893663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i like that!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 15 2009, 07:16 AM~13894599
> *wuzza tito?
> *


chillin dawg here working on the project


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 15 2009, 12:43 AM~13892080
> *i think i saw some at  festival the last time i was there
> *


i called festival like 4 days ago for some, and he told me he has them, but with no white wall..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 15 2009, 09:27 AM~13895126
> *chillin dawg here working on the project
> *


what you got homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 15 2009, 09:00 AM~13895400
> *what you got homie
> *


i got a lil lil something :biggrin: as a matter a fact i got to holla at u for the paint hector.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2009, 01:31 PM~13896212
> *DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES
> 
> http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 15 2009, 01:30 AM~13893150
> *please lets talk lowrider stuff no night club shit you
> feel me
> *



Man you are all some picky fuckers.. Fine.. no more night club photos..

Figured some people would enjoy it..

whatever


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 10:37 AM~13896263
> *Man you are all some picky fuckers.. Fine.. no more night club photos..
> 
> Figured some people would enjoy it..
> ...


i don't see anybody else complaining ...... BRING ON THE REAL SPICY PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2009, 10:46 AM~13896347
> *DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES
> 
> http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2009, 10:31 AM~13896212
> *DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES
> 
> http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215
> ...


i thought lowriders werent judged at dub shows?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 15 2009, 11:22 AM~13896691
> *i thought lowriders werent ALLOWED at dub shows?
> 
> *


forget about that this year , is a for sure thing LOWRIDERS are welcomed to register for the MIAMI show ....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2009, 11:39 AM~13896853
> *forget about that this year , is a for sure thing LOWRIDERS are welcomed to register for the MIAMI show ....
> *


DAMN . I WAS GONNA TAKE THE MONTY ON 24'S :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2009, 10:45 AM~13896334
> *i don't see anybody else complaining ...... BRING ON THE REAL SPICY PICTURES  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 15 2009, 11:47 AM~13896943
> *DAMN .  I WAS GONNA TAKE THE MONTY ON 24'S :biggrin:
> *


dale pues...... :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

el mundo de las tetas loco :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2009, 12:03 PM~13897078
> *dale pues......  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 15 2009, 03:04 PM~13897083
> *el mundo de las tetas loco  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Comming Soon.....


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 15 2009, 12:04 PM~13897083
> *el mundo de las tetas loco  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

[/B]WUD UP MIA
:wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up family


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, sweatitsdelta88, massacre, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 15 2009, 12:04 PM~13897083
> *el mundo de las tetas loco  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


carefully laz they going to jump all over u for not posting lowriders. even random lowrider not from miami... :0 :0

*salma hayek ftmfw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 15 2009, 01:42 PM~13897963
> *carefully laz they going to jump all over u for not posting lowriders. even random lowrider not from miami...  :0  :0
> 
> salma hayek ftmfw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol wat up tito :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 15 2009, 01:56 PM~13898073
> *lol wat up tito  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*wat dey doooooo boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: CADILLAC D, Austin Ace, R.O CUTTY, Da Beast21,* RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, lalo22, Scarface, Euro2low, hwdsfinest, TRYMEBCH

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 11:37 AM~13896263
> *Man you are all some picky fuckers.. Fine.. no more night club photos..
> 
> Figured some people would enjoy it..
> ...


Fuk dat I enjoyed em!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo who coming up to the towers? hit me up on the celly!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The Pre-Shoot


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The Thinking Man Pose...
25Th Street Riders Style


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

... And he caught me


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 15 2009, 02:19 PM~13898294
> *wat dey doooooo boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


chillin homey


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 05:46 PM~13898574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice phil


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER wats good homey :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 15 2009, 06:05 PM~13898721
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER wats good homey :wave:
> *


chillin at the house


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 06:17 PM~13898830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you love teasing huh :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

haha.. until i die


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

We should make a RIDE OUT 2 that night club....on the real. !!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 03:41 PM~13899014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 03:17 PM~13898830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I remember kids that would insult good looking girls.. because they knew they couldnt get them.. It made them feel cool


Maybe this is more your type NEFF


enjoy


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

HEY GUYS IM LOOKING FOR SOME1 2 WET SAND AND BUFF MY CAR PLEASE I DNT HAVE DEEP POCKETS :happysad:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got a girl who does that..

What kind of car.. color and how much needs to be done?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 06:28 PM~13899379
> *I got a girl who does that..
> 
> What kind of car.. color and how much needs to be done?
> *


MY WAGON AND THE WHOLE CAR


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

texting her now.. gimme a sec on a price


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

she says between 100 and 150


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 06:51 PM~13899531
> *she says between 100 and 150
> *


K TY I WILL KEEP U IN MIND GOTTA GET SOME MONEY UP


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida, Magik007, Euro2low :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 15 2009, 06:05 PM~13899612
> *Miami305Rida, Magik007, Euro2low :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wus up luis


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

hey phil do you have any pics of my truck from back in the days my hard drive crashed and i lost all the ones i had??


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *Magik007, *DOMREP64, TRYMEBCH, Nepz95


:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *HEAVErollerz90,* Magik007, DOMREP64, TRYMEBCH


WUZUP PURP U GOT ANY IDEAS FOR MY TAT :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90, CADILLAC D, Magik007 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 15 2009, 08:42 PM~13899894
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, HEAVErollerz90, Magik007, DOMREP64, TRYMEBCH
> WUZUP PURP U GOT ANY IDEAS FOR MY TAT :biggrin:
> *


you got to do my frist :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: caprice ridah, *Made You A Hater*, SWITCHITTER, *HEAVErollerz90, CADILLAC D*
WELL WELL WELL LOOK WHO IT IS!!......LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

wats goin down 2night


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+May 15 2009, 07:46 PM~13899920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WUZUP BIG SWOLE :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 04:14 PM~13899278
> *I remember kids that would insult good looking girls.. because they knew they couldnt get them.. It made them feel cool
> Maybe this is more your type NEFF
> enjoy
> ...


i was just kidding 2 Low,tryn 2 get a rize,keep up 
the good shots
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

the website is now up check it out for better quality pics more detail on what we can do for you www.eddyshandengraving.com or click on my link below

Another different style of engraving this is style number 3 of the different leafing that can be done faces lettering tribal can also be done no limit to any design you want


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^ THATS STR8.........i need my bumpers done


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 15 2009, 02:22 PM~13898327
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: CADILLAC D, Austin Ace, R.O CUTTY, Da Beast21, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, lalo22, Scarface, Euro2low, hwdsfinest, TRYMEBCH
> 
> ...


whats up bro?


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 13 2009, 01:22 AM~13870177
> *14 batterys in great condition 40 bucks a peice come get em deka if im not so shure i will try to post the pictures so u can see them
> *


You still have these batteries available ? ? ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 15 2009, 07:44 PM~13900459
> *^ THATS STR8.........i need my bumpers done
> *


PM me with more info , what car? How much u want engraved on it...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

how can i get to the towers


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^ 595 and university dr broward county.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 15 2009, 07:05 PM~13899612
> *Miami305Rida, Magik007, Euro2low :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


LUUUUIIISSSS!!!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 15 2009, 07:41 PM~13899879
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, Magik007, DOMREP64, TRYMEBCH, Nepz95
> :wave:
> *


Mr. Inferno !!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@May 15 2009, 07:54 PM~13899985
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: caprice ridah, Made You A Hater, SWITCHITTER, HEAVErollerz90, CADILLAC D
> WELL WELL WELL LOOK WHO IT IS!!......LOL... :biggrin:
> *


Sup Jose


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

*damn lol you went home already*


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up lo we ridin tommorow since everyone left tonight????


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@May 15 2009, 07:15 PM~13899681
> *hey phil do you have any pics of my truck from back in the days my hard drive crashed and i lost all the ones i had??
> *



Of course man.. I've been shooting photos since i was hatched =D


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

Who Productions
:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 15 2009, 07:25 PM~13901384
> *Who Productions
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 15 2009, 08:28 PM~13901409
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


i can out hop u!! lol

check ur texts dawg!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 15 2009, 01:53 AM~13893315
> *I have a JVC Double Din.. Works perfect!!
> 
> Looking to trade for a flip out with remote!
> *


ttt


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

hwdsfinest
:wave:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 15 2009, 08:51 PM~13900515
> *whats up bro?
> *


nothin bro same shit, getting the car ready for the picnic!! wats up wit u? havnt seen u in a while!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GALO1111
:wave:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 15 2009, 10:36 PM~13900378
> *the website is now up check it out for better quality pics  more detail on what we can do for you www.eddyshandengraving.com or click on my link below
> 
> Another different style of engraving this is style number 3 of the different leafing that can be done faces lettering tribal can also be done no limit to any design you want
> ...



DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 15 2009, 08:46 PM~13901558
> *GALO1111
> :wave:
> *


what's going on :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, *sweatitsdelta88, *TRYMEBCH, Low_Ski_13, GALO1111



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 15 2009, 08:56 PM~13901641
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CADILLAC D, sweatitsdelta88, TRYMEBCH, Low_Ski_13, GALO1111
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 15 2009, 07:32 PM~13901443
> *i can out hop u!!  lol
> 
> check ur texts dawg!
> *


my phone is dead...your not ready...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 09:46 PM~13902069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 14 2009, 06:24 PM~13888437
> *
> Towncar killer  :biggrin:........lol let me stop.....THANKZ FOR THE PIC'S
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 09:51 PM~13902111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any nudeies 2 Low?? :tongue:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13902064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice phil.i remember that day..


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 16 2009, 12:51 AM~13902111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GOOD MORNING......................... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

WOULDN'T BE A GOOD MORNING IF I HAD TO WAKE UP TO THAT!^^^^^
:thumbsdown: :tears: :ugh: :uh: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 15 2009, 04:14 PM~13899278
> *I remember kids that would insult good looking girls.. because they knew they couldnt get them.. It made them feel cool
> Maybe this is more your type NEFF
> enjoy
> ...



HAHAHHA


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

blackonblack64, lylorly, tru6lu305, iceman42776 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 16 2009, 09:49 AM~13903921
> *WOULDN'T BE A GOOD MORNING IF I HAD TO WAKE UP TO THAT!^^^^^
> :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :ugh:  :uh:  :nono:  :barf:  :banghead:  :loco:  :nosad:
> *


Nice avi! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 16 2009, 09:49 AM~13903921
> *WOULDN'T BE A GOOD MORNING IF I HAD TO WAKE UP TO THAT!^^^^^
> :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :ugh:  :uh:  :nono:  :barf:  :banghead:  :loco:  :nosad:
> *


:rofl: No doubt, those fat fucking pigs got to go!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 16 2009, 08:55 AM~13904583
> *TTT
> *


them pics comin out better and better boy..


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 15 2009, 08:11 PM~13901215
> *whats up lo we ridin tommorow  since everyone left tonight????
> *


  whoes riden out to the beach tonite or on sunday afternoon :dunno: ???


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

do you think you can e mail me them or post them up on here


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 16 2009, 11:22 AM~13905465
> * whoes riden out to the beach tonite or on sunday afternoon :dunno: ???
> *


whats going on at the beach


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 16 2009, 03:55 PM~13905988
> *whats going on at the beach
> *


x2 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *creepin cutty*, 4THAHATERS
SUP DAWG WE WERE ASKING ABOUT U THE OTHER DAY... WHERE U BEEN?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, caprice ridah, TRYMEBCH*<span style='color:blue'>,WUZUP WHITE BOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

quick question,who happens to have the pics of the white f350 with the two stacks on the bed blowing smoke???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 16 2009, 03:54 PM~13906333
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, caprice ridah, TRYMEBCH<span style='color:blue'>,WUZUP WHITE BOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL.... Here at school on a Saturday night..de pinga!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13890543
> *do you know were can i get those tier the 175/75/14 i been looking for it
> *


i went 2 festival 2day n asked they said that they had the tires but no ww so no luck there


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@May 16 2009, 05:35 PM~13906582
> *quick question,who happens to have the pics of the white f350 with the two stacks on the bed blowing smoke???*


 if its the one from miami swangin cruise i will post them up when i get home =-)


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 16 2009, 06:40 PM~13906957
> *if its the one from miami swangin cruise i will post them up when i get home =-)
> *


yea its that one chulow...the white one we was craking jokes on under the tree...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good watson? hows the merc coming along?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 16 2009, 01:44 AM~13902570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: Thankz....dont no why you feelt the need to reply to that but like I said before I was just playing anywayz....I dont care about the big rim thing & ant nobody hateing or knocking at yoo homie but anywayz wish you this best with the ride.....I dont have time to be hateing or trying ppl so if that's what ur trying to get at you got the wrong person....I keep it 100% with everyone on here I ant no hater!!!!be easy pimp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 16 2009, 07:10 PM~13907087
> *whats good watson? hows the merc coming along?
> *


vibeing homie...IM waiting for next week to get here so I can save up a lil more money to do something....man you missed out last night at towers(dident see ur whip)we were like 9 cars deep last night over there acting any ass


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 15 2009, 06:51 PM~13900522
> *You still have these batteries available ? ? ?
> *


yea


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 16 2009, 07:09 PM~13907086
> *yea its that one chulow...the white one we was craking jokes on under the tree...
> *


OK... Ill post in a few


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 16 2009, 05:04 PM~13907361
> *OK... Ill post in a few
> *


chulow where can i pick up that mag??


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good p...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 16 2009, 04:30 PM~13907181
> *vibeing homie...IM waiting for next week to get here so I can save up a lil more money to do something....man you missed out last night at towers(dident see ur whip)we were like 9 cars deep last night over there acting any ass
> *


POST THE PIC'S FROM TOWERS WATSON :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13907512
> *chulow where can i pick up that mag??
> *


its getting printed at the time... so as soon as its out, ill post it up.. 

And also soon, I will start featuring peoples rides also,, so stay tuned


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 16 2009, 08:44 PM~13907625
> *POST THE PIC'S  FROM TOWERS WATSON  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*HERE ARE THE PICTURES OF THE DEKA BATTERYS FOR SALE HOLLA I GOT 14 305 767 6426 ALEX LEAVE A MESSAGE IF I DONT ANSEWR WITH YOUR NUMBER AND NAME OR TEXT ME DALE*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3kwkki0bMk...player_embedded


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

got dis off U-TUBE...........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3kwkki0bMk

wow thight WORK many of us wood like dis FAST CROMING 


--------------------

JUST RIDE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13907770
> *HERE ARE THE PICTURES OF THE DEKA BATTERYS FOR SALE HOLLA I GOT 14 305 767 6426 ALEX LEAVE A MESSAGE IF I DONT ANSEWR WITH YOUR NUMBER AND NAME OR TEXT ME DALE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


$$?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

45.00 EACH RETAIL 125.00 AND NO THERE NOT BAD JUST THERE OFF THE YELLOW REGAL WICH WAS RETIRED


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13907909
> *
> TTT
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 16 2009, 02:51 PM~13906325
> *PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *


how many gallon tank is that and how much shipped to 33843 central florida?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 16 2009, 05:47 PM~13907643
> *its getting printed at the time... so as soon as its out, ill post it up..
> 
> And also soon, I will start featuring peoples rides also,, so stay tuned
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Chulow, TRYMEBCH, Tonioseven, *Miami305Rida*, Island Stylin', gaby87, Euro2low, Nepz95, chevyboy01

:cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 16 2009, 08:32 PM~13908272
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Chulow, TRYMEBCH, Tonioseven, Miami305Rida, Island Stylin', gaby87, Euro2low, Nepz95, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 16 2009, 03:51 PM~13906325
> *PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *


HEY IS THAT THE LOWEST ULL GO ON THE SPEAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@May 14 2009, 05:10 PM~13889524
> *Phil nice shoot but what a story  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I dont see what you are talking about that he did different than on when I owned it other than the fuzzy dice LOL
> *


DAM THERES SOME SCANTLESS PEOPLE OUT THERE WITH NO HEART FOR LOWRIDING..THE WHOLE STORY WAS MADE UP..HAHA..WHAT A PERPERTRAITOR!!HAHA... MUCH RESPECT TO THE REAL BUILDER MARIO HERNANDEZ "KILLER KORONA" FROM SANTA MARIA


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*HERE ARE THE PICTURES OF THE DEKA BATTERYS FOR SALE HOLLA I GOT 14 305 767 6426 ALEX LEAVE A MESSAGE IF I DONT ANSEWR WITH YOUR NUMBER AND NAME OR TEXT ME DALE*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 16 2009, 10:37 PM~13908317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Bubba D :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Phil, you got anymore of that yellow monte???


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Low_Ski_13, *COUPE DE BEAR*, Scarface

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 17 2009, 01:59 AM~13910133
> *Phil, you got anymore of that yellow monte???
> 
> 
> *



Thats Mikey.. from UCE

That car has "been in the shop" forever..lol


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 16 2009, 10:45 PM~13909702
> *Hey Bubba D :wave:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 16 2009, 07:29 PM~13908254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 17 2009, 12:56 AM~13910327
> *Thats Mikey.. from UCE
> 
> That car has "been in the shop" forever..lol
> *


doesnt mean it aint being worked on :biggrin: 

when u throwin 6's on the truck man u've been wanting them bitches forever..


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Magik007, lylorly, tonyy305, the_Punisher, TRYMEBCH, *Made You A Hater* 

Morning !!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats poppin today monte24??


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 17 2009, 11:32 AM~13911152
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Magik007, lylorly, tonyy305, the_Punisher, TRYMEBCH, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

look wat i found


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 17 2009, 12:12 PM~13911333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i miss that hoe looking like that....those were the days...that was freshhhh out the interior shop....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 17 2009, 12:14 PM~13911342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


may that regal r.i.p...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good xtreme???


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 17 2009, 10:16 AM~13911362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not the roof homie


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 17 2009, 12:14 PM~13911342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy to see how that car was retired....thats the car that got me into lowriding :tears:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 17 2009, 09:58 AM~13910998
> *doesnt mean it aint being worked on :biggrin:
> 
> when u throwin 6's on the truck man u've been wanting them bitches forever..
> *




Its amazing.. Keep looking for that "fell off the truck" deal on rims.. I'll probably never find it..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 17 2009, 12:08 PM~13911319
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 17 2009, 01:32 PM~13911780
> *crazy to see how that car was retired....thats the car that got me into lowriding  :tears:
> *


NICE AVI :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos in your m-fucking hood you feel me?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 17 2009, 02:10 PM~13912644
> *viejitos in your m-fucking hood you feel me?
> 
> 
> ...



NICE................see you at the hangout Wendsday. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

getting ready for that june 29,you feel me bombas in a straght line please uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 17 2009, 04:21 PM~13912701
> *getting ready for that  june 29,you feel me bombas in a straght line please uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 cant wait


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 17 2009, 04:21 PM~13912701
> *getting ready for that  june 29,you feel me bombas in a straght line please uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


tight work hector i aint seen u in a minute hope is all is good wit ya..

i got a 56 buick coupe for sale clean with all the chrome and interior complete needs paint,solid body, straight 6 in running condition,will need to be painted and put da chrome back on asking 6000


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 17 2009, 02:15 PM~13912013
> *NICE AVI :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ... u have the best pics of my ride...hope u dont mind that i cropped it for the AVI. As u can see i kept ur name on there


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 17 2009, 01:10 PM~13912644
> *viejitos in your m-fucking hood you feel me?
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homey dem wips are on point


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13912881
> *tight work hector i aint seen u in a minute hope is all is good wit ya..
> 
> i got a 56 buick coupe for sale clean with all the chrome and interior complete needs paint,solid body, straight 6 in running condition,will need to be painted and put da chrome back on  asking 6000
> ...


will let you no i might no someone


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9vmTath6e_M&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9vmTath6e_M&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 17 2009, 05:05 PM~13912925
> *:biggrin: ... u have the best pics of my ride...hope u dont mind that i cropped it for the AVI. As u can see i kept ur name on there
> *


No Prob.... Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, ninty6 lincoln, *MAAANDO*, JohnnyBoy, GiZmO84, AFRO JIMMY

:wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

maaando you got any pic of today ready


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13913001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oldskool hood rats :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

whts good afro jimmy uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13, yo wats good homey


----------



## AFRO JIMMY (Feb 18, 2009)

chillin homie what's new :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here are a couple of shots from Viejitos Miami's Photoshoot today.
Thanks for everything Hector!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 17 2009, 07:53 PM~13913814
> *Here are a couple of shots from Viejitos Miami's Photoshoot today.
> Thanks for everything Hector!
> 
> ...


nice pics homie my dawg lazaro and his brother erit reppin


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 17 2009, 07:55 PM~13913833
> *nice pics homie my dawg lazaro and his brother erit reppin
> *


Thanks homie! Yes them boys are doing it up big. We need more people like this in the lowrider scene to put it down!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 17 2009, 07:53 PM~13913814
> *Here are a couple of shots from Viejitos Miami's Photoshoot today.
> Thanks for everything Hector!
> 
> ...


Propz


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 17 2009, 06:02 PM~13913877
> *Propz
> *


thanks


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 17 2009, 08:02 PM~13913877
> *Propz
> *


Thank you sir! :thumbsup:
Hows the whip coming along?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Hector I got doubles of the DVD I made today. Let me know when you want to meet up. Its over 160 shots!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I know its been done already but here it is again....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

* 8 LEFT HURRY BEFORE THERE ALL GONE*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+May 17 2009, 08:08 PM~13913905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anytime....It's just there...Im geting there lil by lil


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*DRON* :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 17 2009, 12:16 PM~13911362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY... WERE DID U FIND DAT PIC...... LOOKS LIKE I TOOK IT....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 16 2009, 10:37 PM~13908317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMM... THATS A NICE PIC ......BAD ASS! :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2009, 10:46 AM~13896347
> *DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES
> 
> http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215
> ...


in the registration the say wire wheels need to be 20" and above? or thats just cuz they neva changed it online..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 16 2009, 10:29 PM~13908254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 17 2009, 06:53 PM~13913814
> *Here are a couple of shots from Viejitos Miami's Photoshoot today.
> Thanks for everything Hector!
> 
> ...


Nice 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

dam this shit is dead in here


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
WUD UP GUYS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 17 2009, 05:33 PM~13914040
> *I know its been done already but here it is again....
> 
> 
> ...


i likes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 17 2009, 07:59 PM~13915229
> *INKSTINCT003, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> WUD UP GUYS
> *


dimelo


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

sneek peek


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Miami305Rida, KSANCHEZ2278, *david, *sickassscion, 59IMPALAon24s

WUS UP D


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 17 2009, 08:08 PM~13915335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

that lowridergame is raw...check it out...www.lowridergame.com


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

7 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL, GALO1111, *sickassscion*, blackonblack64, Born 2 Die, Miami305Rida, bckbmpr84

yooooooo


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good homie?


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 17 2009, 08:43 PM~13915777
> *whats good homie?
> *


chillin here at the crib... gonna smk1 lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@May 17 2009, 11:44 PM~13915797
> *chillin here at the crib... gonna smk1 lol
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 17 2009, 06:43 PM~13914104
> * 8 LEFT HURRY BEFORE THERE ALL GONE
> *



the other 6 are already wire up and the car is clickin. just need to change a couple of things and it should be complete


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 17 2009, 07:08 PM~13915335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CADI'S :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 17 2009, 07:53 PM~13913814
> *Here are a couple of shots from Viejitos Miami's Photoshoot today.
> Thanks for everything Hector!
> 
> ...


YO PUTO THE CARS LOOKING NICE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

finally got around to uploading these 2 pics. they dont need to formal introduction lol....


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13916311
> *finally got around to uploading these 2 pics. they dont need to formal introduction lol....
> 
> 
> ...


i see a photoshop in the future of these pictures


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have for sale a set of 13s,they have a black lip with chrome spokes,the tires have 95%
Thread left and are in excellent condition..there rims are clean..$350obo no trades.. Message me for pics


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 17 2009, 09:32 PM~13916311
> *finally got around to uploading these 2 pics. they dont need to formal introduction lol....
> 
> 
> ...



wings were good :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 17 2009, 08:47 PM~13915825
> *the other 6 are already wire up and the car is clickin. just need to change a couple of things and it should be complete
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 17 2009, 11:32 PM~13916311
> *finally got around to uploading these 2 pics. they dont need to formal introduction lol....
> 
> 
> ...




IS THAT P AND LAZ :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

2 days show!!!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 17 2009, 10:28 PM~13916801
> *IS THAT P AND LAZ :biggrin:
> *


that's not me its your boy SURFER BOY that hoe :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

them caddy a-arms are crazy :420:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 17 2009, 11:57 PM~13917487
> *them caddy a-arms are crazy :420:
> *


what up bro hows the weather out there


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 17 2009, 11:58 PM~13917495
> *what up bro hows the weather out there
> *


today was beautiful. i was at the beach all day. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 18 2009, 12:02 AM~13917515
> *today was beautiful. i was at the beach all day. :biggrin:
> *


man I wish it was that easy to just jump on a plain and go out there I hear that the ladys out there are bangen


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 17 2009, 07:45 PM~13915116
> *in the registration the say wire wheels need to be 20" and above? or thats just cuz they neva changed it online..
> *


the same day i posted the info i called DUB magazine direct to be a 100 percent sure , but you can hit them up too if you want 626-336-3821 .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 17 2009, 04:19 PM~13913605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that thang stays clean......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH+May 17 2009, 10:59 PM~13915229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that bitch is badass.....how many inch's is the top choppd


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 12:47 AM~13917667
> *that thang stays clean......
> *


thank you sir :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 18 2009, 12:21 AM~13917592
> *man I wish it was that easy to just jump on a plain and go out there I hear that the ladys out there are bangen
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

:420: :420: Morning peeps :420: :420:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 01:43 AM~13917659
> *the same day i posted the info i called DUB magazine direct to be a 100 percent sure , but you can hit them up too if you want 626-336-3821 .
> *





Kim will be here with the Dub show........................... :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 17 2009, 07:19 PM~13913605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Monte! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got this 94 fleetwood with lt1 power everything does need paint ice cold a/c lookin to trade for g-body monte 78-80,86-88 ls monte,euro front cutlass malibu78-83 coupe or maybe wagon or a regal pm me 0r 4 sale for $2,500 obo give me a call or text 754 244 3108








what it look like on 14s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 06:04 AM~13918157
> *Love that Monte! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


appreciate it meng :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dippin'low!, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
* :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy: She's gettin' there! :uh:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up mia


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 18 2009, 07:05 AM~13918424
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dippin'low!, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> :wave:
> *


wuzza tito? hows that project comin?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 17 2009, 04:19 PM~13913605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL. HOPE TO SEE AT THE HANGOUT AGAIN THIS WEEK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 18 2009, 07:33 AM~13918665
> *wuzza tito? hows that project comin?
> *


lol... 4 sale getting rid of it. got something better on the way 
i can use the extra money right now too.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up miami305rida


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ITS OFFICIAL OUR PICNIC WILL CROWN KING OF FLORIDA SUMMER 2009 *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 18 2009, 10:49 AM~13918832
> *ITS OFFICIAL OUR PICNIC WILL CROWN KING OF FLORIDA SUMMER 2009
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Low_Ski_13, *Euro2low, INKSTINCT003*, Gold Rush Regal

:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 18 2009, 08:01 AM~13918958
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Low_Ski_13, Euro2low, INKSTINCT003, Gold Rush Regal
> 
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

for sale $150 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

by next year in jan every body is going to have 
a lowrider now we have to get the black boys from the city
to build lowrider like l.a style its goingn to happen soon
nomore big rims for the 305 mia


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13919558
> *by next year in  jan every body is going to have
> a lowrider now we have to get the black boys from the city
> to build lowrider like l.a style its goingn to happen soon
> ...


yeah that would be nice to see


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 18 2009, 06:02 AM~13918154
> *
> 
> Kim will be here with the Dub show........................... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0I6mhZ5wMw&feature=related


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus poppin double 0


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13919558
> *by next year in  jan every body is going to have
> a lowrider now we have to get the black boys from the city
> to build lowrider like l.a style its goingn to happen soon
> ...


not in the 305 black boys already did lowriders in the mids 90s the donks are gonna get faster and the rims bigger and the tires skinnier
all started by a little shop on 119 across form cocos remember hector :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 18 2009, 09:52 AM~13919841
> *wus poppin double 0
> *


what it is mang...... ya'll got a racetrack down south now , i'll have to check that out soon.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9q0uXURY4U...player_embedded


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13919558
> *by next year in  jan every body is going to have
> a lowrider now we have to get the black boys from the city
> to build lowrider like l.a style its goingn to happen soon
> ...


nice


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Still got the cutlass for sale ... Holla


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

looking good hector


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

looking for a donor buick regal 83-87, does not need to have motor or tranny, but it must have title, call me or pm me with what you got and how much u want, could be a rust bucket i don care, i just need a couple of things off of it,My number is at the bottom


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13919558
> *by next year in  jan every body is going to have
> a lowrider now we have to get the black boys from the city
> to build lowrider like l.a style its goingn to happen soon
> ...


 :uh: i wish it could get like that some of the black bois down here dont have the patience to build a lowrider all they do is pay alot take it from shop to shop they paint it, lift it ,put 26s,n music n there done not like some of us that wait for months for parts to get tru mail or for metal to get crome


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale $2500 22 BOYD CODDINGTON staggered fitment 5 on 5


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13919558
> *by next year in  jan every body is going to have
> a lowrider now we have to get the black boys from the city
> to build lowrider like l.a style its goingn to happen soon
> ...



*i think u got it backwards cuz that aint happening in miami-dade-county believe that.. we downsouth not on the westside...disagree *


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

HEY SO WATS GOIN ON FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@May 18 2009, 11:04 AM~13919949
> *not in the 305 black boys already did lowriders in the mids 90s the donks are gonna get faster and  the rims bigger and the tires skinnier
> all started by a little shop on 119 across form cocos remember hector :biggrin:
> *


dam homie you no you shit hi tymes auto ass i feel you homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 18 2009, 12:18 PM~13920775
> *looking good hector
> *


thanks homie a you no a good pin-stiper that do tight work and cheap
but good


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@May 18 2009, 01:47 PM~13921677
> *i think u got it backwards cuz that aint happening in miami-dade-county believe that.. we downsouth not on the westside...disagree
> *


i feel you homie but little buy little the big rims will die iam not hating
i started the big rims thing down in the mia 305 just trying
something new you feel me


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@May 18 2009, 01:47 PM~13921677
> *i think u got it backwards cuz that aint happening in miami-dade-county believe that.. we downsouth not on the westside...disagree
> *


you must be a new comer in this big rim thing homie 
if you need help in this i can give you a book on 
:biggrin: big boy rim stuff :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

you funny homie its true 


> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 18 2009, 12:50 PM~13921120
> *:uh: i wish it could get like that some of the black bois down here dont have the patience to build a lowrider  all they do is pay alot  take it from shop to shop they paint it, lift it ,put 26s,n music n there done not like some of us that wait for months for parts to get tru mail or for metal to get crome
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 01:40 PM~13921616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


y you do not open a classic cars dealer you always 
have something new you do not fuck around homie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 07:05 AM~13918426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn. :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 18 2009, 07:35 AM~13918678
> *BEAUTIFUL. HOPE TO SEE AT THE HANGOUT AGAIN THIS WEEK. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie. yeah if its goin down on wednesday more than likely I'll swing thru :thumbsup: that shit needs to be how it was last time ALL the time lol..


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13919558
> *by next year in  jan every body is going to have
> a lowrider now we have to get the black boys from the city
> to build lowrider like l.a style its goingn to happen soon
> ...


THEY CAN KEEP BUILDIN BIG RIM CARS SO THEY KEEP STEALIN SHIT OFF EACH OTHER...I DONT NEED BLACK BOIS STEALIN MY CAR TO JUICE THEIRS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 18 2009, 01:25 PM~13922047
> *THEY CAN KEEP BUILDIN BIG RIM CARS SO THEY KEEP STEALIN SHIT OFF EACH OTHER...I DONT NEED BLACK BOIS STEALIN MY CAR TO JUICE THEIRS
> *


 lol


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 18 2009, 04:25 PM~13922047
> *THEY CAN KEEP BUILDIN BIG RIM CARS SO THEY KEEP STEALIN SHIT OFF EACH OTHER...I DONT NEED BLACK BOIS STEALIN MY CAR TO JUICE THEIRS
> *



haha X2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 12:43 AM~13917659
> *the same day i posted the info i called DUB magazine direct to be a 100 percent sure , but you can hit them up too if you want 626-336-3821 .
> *


thanx


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 18 2009, 01:25 PM~13922047
> *THEY CAN KEEP BUILDIN BIG RIM CARS SO THEY KEEP STEALIN SHIT OFF EACH OTHER...I DONT NEED BLACK BOIS STEALIN MY CAR TO JUICE THEIRS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 01:06 PM~13921831
> *you must be a new comer in this big rim thing homie
> if you need help in this i can give you a book on
> :biggrin: big boy rim stuff :biggrin:
> *



*new comer ?? big boy rim book ?? why da fuk u talkn shit like u know me fool watch yo mouth..... im jus disagreeing with your post bout 305 not havin big rims no more and switching over to lowriders....***** u must be smokin some good crack to be thinkn some nonsense like that...i aint hatin on the lowrider game at all i got alot of ****** out here in miami who got lowriders that i ride out with.....****** got different styles down here in miami some ride big some jump on little rims...there will never be just only donks or only lowriders we in miami fool remember that...MIAMI aint changin for you*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 01:10 PM~13921879
> *y you do not open a classic cars dealer you always
> have something new you do not fuck around homie
> *


i should've never sold the 68  

that thing would be so serious right about now ......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 01:03 PM~13921808
> *i feel you homie but little buy little the big rims  will die iam not hating
> i started the big rims thing down in the mia 305 just trying
> something new you feel me
> *


x2
big rims is a dying breed. u cant get higher and faster with out the police on your ass about it. plus ****** dying over getting their cars jacked is played out. i aint trying to have ppl passing away over some dumb shit.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I think the best part about Miami is diversity..

Saying there should only be Lowriders is almost like saying there should be only white people here..

I love that one guy buys a G Body and slaps 13's and juice.. 
Another guy lifts it and throws 26's on it..

You may not like the style but thats all a part of the culture.. People have different tastes and styles. I'm not saying you have to like other styles.. but you cant say they dont belong.. 

I respect anyone who isnt out shooting and robbing.. you wanna put your time and heart into fixing up a ride.. lifted or juiced.. you got my respect


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 18 2009, 03:54 PM~13922332
> *x2
> big rims is a dying breed. u cant get higher and faster with out the police on your ass about it. plus ****** dying over getting their cars jacked is played out. i aint trying to have ppl passing away over some dumb shit.
> *



Come on man.. People were dying over tennis shoes.. that mean we all go barefoot now?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 01:56 PM~13922341
> *I think the best part about Miami is diversity..
> 
> Saying there should only be Lowriders is almost like saying there should be only white people here..
> ...


  FUK THAT I STAY A LOWRIDER NUTTIN LIKE HITTIN THE SWITCHES AT THE STOP LIGHT U JUST NEVER GET BORED IN A LOW LOW JUST ALOT MORE ATTENTION


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@May 18 2009, 02:46 PM~13922236
> *new comer ?? big boy rim book ?? why da fuk u talkn shit like u know me fool watch yo mouth..... im jus disagreeing  with your post bout 305 not havin big rims no more and switching over to lowriders....***** u must be smokin some good crack to be thinkn some nonsense like that...i aint hatin on the lowrider game at all i got alot of ****** out here in miami who got lowriders that i ride out with.....****** got different styles down here in miami some ride big some jump on little rims...there will never be just only donks or only lowriders we in miami fool remember that...MIAMI aint changin for you
> *


taken shit to th e heart homie iam just going to be a nice guy to you homie
you feel me so take a chill pill homie like you said you do not
no me or i do not no you so keep it like that cool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 01:56 PM~13922341
> *I think the best part about Miami is diversity..
> 
> Saying there should only be Lowriders is almost like saying there should be only white people here..
> ...


X2
having too much of the same type of cars would be boring , i like seeing all types of different cars and that's what miami is all about we got a lil bit of EVERYTHING


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 02:49 PM~13922277
> *i should've never sold the 68
> 
> that thing would be so serious right about now ......
> ...


you fuck up homie you no how we did it in the late 80s you feel me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13922357
> *Come on man.. People were dying over tennis shoes.. that mean we all go barefoot now?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: luxridez, DOUBLE-O, Slick88, 305KingCadillac, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, viejitos miami, 305low, Euro2low, "ACE", I G0T DAT

whutz up miamianz....


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 01:56 PM~13922341
> *I think the best part about Miami is diversity..
> 
> Saying there should only be Lowriders is almost like saying there should be only white people here..
> ...



*co-sign.....u gotta appreciate the shit everybody put times in ,,,if its waiting 2 months for some chrome pieces or putin $8000 rims on a donk the point is that people got different styles...people geting jacked and robbed 80% of the time its cause ****** is hatin casue of shit that they dont got ....you cant change the game down her in miami just appeciate it or shut the fuck up and ride in somebodys passengers seat*


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Build em both big rims and low-lows fuck it!

If your worried bout getting jacked dont build shit.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice talking to you homie i just started in this fixing cars stuff 
i never had a car with big rims sorry just learning this in the miami 305 you feel me peace cool homie 


> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@May 18 2009, 02:46 PM~13922236
> *new comer ?? big boy rim book ?? why da fuk u talkn shit like u know me fool watch yo mouth..... im jus disagreeing  with your post bout 305 not havin big rims no more and switching over to lowriders....***** u must be smokin some good crack to be thinkn some nonsense like that...i aint hatin on the lowrider game at all i got alot of ****** out here in miami who got lowriders that i ride out with.....****** got different styles down here in miami some ride big some jump on little rims...there will never be just only donks or only lowriders we in miami fool remember that...MIAMI aint changin for you
> *


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

the more variety the better for both games. :nicoderm:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 02:15 PM~13922556
> * nice talking to you homie i just started in this fixing cars stuff
> i never had a car with big rims sorry just learning this in the miami 305 you feel me peace cool homie
> *



*yea yea i feel u boss.... just dont be sayin i need a rim book or im a new comer talkn to me like im one of these gits.... im a mechanic in hialeah and have a speaker shop as well doing custom work fiberglass ect..... iv been in the game long time and lived in miami my whole life and done all the car shit been there done that....i had a 93fleet on switches with 13 daytons, a 73impala on 24's, and now i gotta 79 grand prix that im fixin as we speak......so feel me*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn what would miami be without diversity? fuk that.. lowriders, donks, trucks, muscle cars, miami has it all u cant help but appreciate that shit..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@May 18 2009, 03:27 PM~13922719
> *yea yea i feel u boss.... just dont be sayin i need a rim book or im a new comer talkn to me like im one of these gits.... im a mechanic in hialeah and have a speaker shop as well doing custom work fiberglass ect..... iv been in the game long time and lived in miami my whole life and done all the car shit been there done that....i had a 93fleet  on switches with 13 daytons, a 73impala on 24's, and now i gotta 79 grand prix that im fixin as we speak......so feel me
> *


it all good maybe you can show me how to build a lowrider
and a big rim car and i never hade a shop so it true homie
i do not no shit tell every body iam still learning you feel me
and maybe one day i will open a shop like you  you
are the man you must did all the lowrider cars back in the days
was all those cars hopping and you must did all the cars 
from the city and all lake side boys cars you no back in the days
soory man you are the man


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13922806
> *it all good maybe you can show me how to build a lowrider
> and a big rim car and i never hade a shop so it true homie
> i do not no shit tell every body iam still learning you feel me
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 03:35 PM~13922806
> *it all good maybe you can show me how to build a lowrider
> and a big rim car and i never hade a shop so it true homie
> i do not no shit tell every body iam still learning you feel me
> ...


don't waste your time chico


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13922806
> *it all good maybe you can show me how to build a lowrider
> and a big rim car and i never hade a shop so it true homie
> i do not no shit tell every body iam still learning you feel me
> ...



*now u just bein a fool.....this why ****** be geitn jacked n shit cause people be big headed not appreciating nutin and hatin thinkn they better then everybody else, remember boss i aint come at you sideways or say nutin disrespectful ,,,,i see you cuz*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

iceman42776, Chulow, Low_Ski_13, wats good homeys


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 18 2009, 05:52 PM~13923009
> *iceman42776, Chulow, Low_Ski_13, wats good homeys
> *



wut up playa??


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 18 2009, 05:52 PM~13923009
> *iceman42776, Chulow, Low_Ski_13, wats good homeys
> *


WHATS HAT-NING :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Low_Ski_13, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, sparky94,* lo lo*, *SWITCHITTER*, I G0T DAT, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, *iceman42776, Chulow, Born 2 Die, TiggerLS*, Gold Rush Regal

wut up?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 18 2009, 05:58 PM~13923084
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Low_Ski_13, ROLLIN LUXURY, sparky94, lo lo, SWITCHITTER, I G0T DAT, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, iceman42776, Chulow, Born 2 Die, TiggerLS, Gold Rush Regal
> 
> ...


WHATS HAT-NING? 

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 17 2009, 07:53 PM~13913814
> *Here are a couple of shots from Viejitos Miami's Photoshoot today.
> Thanks for everything Hector!
> 
> ...


Bringing VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@May 18 2009, 03:45 PM~13922918
> *now u just bein a fool.....this why ****** be geitn jacked n shit cause people be big headed not appreciating nutin and hatin thinkn they better then everybody else, remember boss i aint come at you sideways or say nutin disrespectful ,,,,i see you cuz
> *


just keep cool homie you are so uptight peace in the hood you feel me 
we just going to leave stuff cool i do not have time for this shit
so keep working on you ride see you in a car show iam to old for
this crap thanks homie you put a smile on my face and just chill
things will get better so we cool or what  lowrider for life


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@May 18 2009, 03:45 PM~13922918
> *now u just bein a fool.....this why ****** be geitn jacked n shit cause people be big headed not appreciating nutin and hatin thinkn they better then everybody else, remember boss i aint come at you sideways or say nutin disrespectful ,,,,i see you cuz
> *


homie cool just tryin to have a nice talk to him no beef my way 
i just having fun with homie he just getting mad for a comment i made 
i did not no that we can not say anthing here


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 18 2009, 02:58 PM~13923084
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Low_Ski_13, ROLLIN LUXURY, sparky94, lo lo, SWITCHITTER, I G0T DAT, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, iceman42776, Chulow, Born 2 Die, TiggerLS, Gold Rush Regal
> 
> ...


what up big dog!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

where u been hiding yo


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: *Euro2low, Chulow, crucialjp, majikmike0118, ROLLIN LUXURY, viejitos miami, DRòN, BUBBA-D, greg nice, DOUBLE-O, SWITCHITTER, GALO1111, Still Hated, mr.regal, TiggerLS, Gold Rush Regal, Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC*

:0 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13922806
> *it all good maybe you can show me how to build a lowrider
> and a big rim car and i never hade a shop so it true homie
> i do not no shit tell every body iam still learning you feel me
> ...


DAMN ....that boy said lake side boys :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 18 2009, 03:09 PM~13923219
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: Euro2low, Chulow, crucialjp, majikmike0118, ROLLIN LUXURY, viejitos miami, DRòN, BUBBA-D, greg nice, DOUBLE-O, SWITCHITTER, GALO1111, Still Hated, mr.regal, TiggerLS, Gold Rush Regal, Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> ...


you ready for memorial weekend or what ???? :cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 06:12 PM~13923258
> *you ready for memorial weekend or what ????  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: maybe

Good opportunity to recruit some future models


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 18 2009, 03:09 PM~13923219
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: Euro2low, Chulow, crucialjp, majikmike0118, ROLLIN LUXURY, viejitos miami, DRòN, BUBBA-D, greg nice, DOUBLE-O, SWITCHITTER, GALO1111, Still Hated, mr.regal, TiggerLS, Gold Rush Regal, Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> ...


GALO1111
viejitos miami, DRòN, BUBBA-D, greg nice, DOUBLE-O, SWITCHITTER, GALO1111, Still Hated, mr.regal, TiggerLS, Gold Rush Regal, Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC[/b]


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

iam just going to keep my big fat ass mouth close 
you feel me iam a new comer to this iam trying
to build a car maybe in 2015 i will be done
so do not bring beef my way iam to young to be in this mess
with this guy so peace in the hood


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BEACH BEACH BEACH SUNDAY RIDEN :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 18 2009, 03:13 PM~13923276
> *:biggrin: maybe
> 
> Good opportunity to recruit some future models
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 18 2009, 03:20 PM~13923375
> *BEACH BEACH BEACH SUNDAY RIDEN  :biggrin:
> *


 if u can find a spot to post up or park ur ride u gona have a good time but to drive around the beach this weekend its gona be a hassle bumper to bumper


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

we should make a ride out out there early, and just post up...thatz the only way 2 park at the beach on sunday.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 18 2009, 06:34 PM~13923556
> *we should make a ride out out there early, and just post up...thatz the only way 2 park at the beach on sunday.
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 12:56 PM~13921750
> *thanks homie a you no a good pin-stiper that do tight work and cheap
> but good
> *



yo hector holla at moe he does raw work manee and reasonable pricing as well


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 18 2009, 04:47 PM~13923700
> *yo hector holla at moe he does raw work manee and reasonable pricing as well
> *


moe do i no this guy and how can i see his work homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@May 18 2009, 06:07 PM~13923190
> *what up big dog!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 18 2009, 04:47 PM~13923700
> *yo hector holla at moe he does raw work manee and reasonable pricing as well
> *


like your ride homie  :worship:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 03:53 PM~13923791
> *moe do i no this guy and how can i see his work homie
> *



go to his myspace page heres the link he did my windows and sandblasting

My Webpage

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 13 2009, 12:42 AM~13869700
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


HECTOR.....Since you talkin bout old school...can u guess where this regal came from and who started it.....if I'm not mistaken u have touched this car a few times. it goes back to the mid/late 90's. i'll check back in a few to see if u can figure it out :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good lowridergame???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 18 2009, 02:58 PM~13923084
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Low_Ski_13, ROLLIN LUXURY, sparky94, lo lo, SWITCHITTER, I G0T DAT, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, iceman42776, Chulow, Born 2 Die, TiggerLS, Gold Rush Regal
> 
> ...


chilling homey


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 18 2009, 02:57 PM~13923072
> *WHATS HAT-NING  :biggrin:
> *


here chillin


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 18 2009, 04:03 PM~13923927
> *whats good lowridergame???
> *



chilling 



thanks hector time and patience


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

* 8 LEFT HURRY BEFORE THERE ALL GONE*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*CHULOW WUZZUP THEY GOT YO NAME ON EM! lol*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 18 2009, 07:22 PM~13924117
> *CHULOW WUZZUP THEY GOT YO NAME ON EM! lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13923905
> *HECTOR.....Since you talkin bout old school...can u guess where this regal came from and who started it.....if I'm not mistaken u have touched this car a few times. it goes back to the mid/late 90's. i'll check back in a few to see if u can figure it out  :biggrin:
> *


no shit homie hurrican hugo please tell if it is :uh:


----------



## AFRO JIMMY (Feb 18, 2009)

yo double o what's new homie


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 18 2009, 03:34 PM~13923556
> *we should make a ride out out there early, and just post up...thatz the only way 2 park at the beach on sunday.
> *


 man am tellin u diz weekend would be to crazy to do that good luck finding a spot maybe another weekend :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFRO JIMMY_@May 18 2009, 04:48 PM~13924305
> *yo double o what's new homie
> *


waiting on you DAWG .... what's the word :biggrin: 

all those hours i spent at the green store paid off after all.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here you go HECTOR a lil bit of both worlds ... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AFRO JIMMY (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah my causin showed me those pictures she took at the GS you sold that 70 vert


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFRO JIMMY_@May 18 2009, 05:07 PM~13924480
> *yeah my causin showed me those pictures she took at the GS you sold that 70 vert
> *


nah that car is staying around .....

i wish i had pictures of your 64 impala vert on the all gold daytons and vogues that bitch was a killer .....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

OYE DOUBLE-0 Did that site ever come up


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

ITS HAPPEN TO ALL OF US LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 18 2009, 05:17 PM~13924587
> *OYE DOUBLE-0 Did that site ever come up
> *


nah not yet , i talked to danny earlier ECR should be up and running again soon....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 08:20 PM~13924615
> *nah not yet , i talked to danny earlier ECR should be up and running again soon....
> *


  i was just getting the hang of it :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

AFRO JIMMYS "BLUE DEMON"


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 17 2009, 06:19 PM~13913605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ricky's Monte lookin good... I know he put some of his personal touch on it recently... Glad he's ridin again and showin life after that clean Regal he had.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 07:42 PM~13924269
> *no shit homie hurrican hugo please tell if it is  :uh:
> *


thats keeshans old regal...i helped him sell it to my homie(Lil Roly n his dad). and they put aot work in it and made it what it was...a bumper smasher.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 18 2009, 05:34 PM~13924753
> *AFRO JIMMYS "BLUE DEMON"
> 
> 
> ...


4 PACK IN THE BACK DECK THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT. WHERE THEM HORN TWEETERS


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 18 2009, 07:48 PM~13924911
> *4  PACK IN THE BACK DECK THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT. WHERE THEM HORN TWEETERS
> *


I'M SURE THEY WERE THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 18 2009, 05:50 PM~13924938
> *I'M SURE THEY WERE THERE....  :biggrin:
> *











ATEF


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 18 2009, 05:48 PM~13924911
> *4  PACK IN THE BACK DECK THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT. WHERE THEM HORN TWEETERS
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@May 18 2009, 05:40 PM~13924811
> *Ricky's Monte lookin good... I know he put some of his personal touch on it recently... Glad he's ridin again and showin life after that clean Regal he had.
> *


thanks kenny. igot a few things in the works i just need to pay off the attorney, probation, and court fees :uh: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :machinegun:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13924991
> * igot a few things in the works i just need to pay off the attorney, probation, and court fees :uh:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :machinegun:
> *


most of us are on the same boat..... :angel: :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 18 2009, 05:53 PM~13924991
> *thanks kenny. igot a few things in the works i just need to pay off the attorney, probation, and court fees :uh:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :machinegun:
> *


i knew you was a THUG this whole time (no trick daddy) :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 18 2009, 06:01 PM~13925078
> *most of us are on the same boat..... :angel:  :angel:
> *


shit sucks cuz you wanna get a whole bunch of shit done but then BAM. more fees and more bullshit..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats up CADILLAC D... The cadi's lookin good


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 05:51 PM~13924964
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT WAS THE SHIT O COME ON YOU NOW YOU HAD IT TO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 06:02 PM~13925094
> *i knew you was a THUG this whole time (no trick daddy)  :biggrin:
> *


lol nah homie. Just a bullshit situation nuthin big..


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 18 2009, 08:05 PM~13925139
> *Whats up CADILLAC D... The cadi's lookin good
> *



THANKS DAWG


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 18 2009, 06:07 PM~13925164
> *THAT WAS THE SHIT O COME ON YOU NOW YOU HAD IT TO LOL :biggrin:
> *


that's why is funny those motorola tweeters from the flea market weren't no joke , i felt bad for anybody that sat in the back seat of my first regal :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 18 2009, 06:07 PM~13925168
> *lol nah homie. Just a bullshit situation nuthin big..
> *


been there done it that's why i just chill now, i live my life drama free....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Any one know if Pedro (use to be in INDIVIDUALS Miami) still has my blue 64SS or what happened to it.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 06:11 PM~13925225
> *that's why is funny those motorola tweeters from the flea market weren't no joke , i felt bad for anybody that sat in the back seat of my first regal  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE YOUR REGAL


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, lalo22, Lackin'onDuces, GoGetta305.................. :wave: :wave: whats good fellas....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 18 2009, 03:47 PM~13923700
> *yo hector holla at moe he does raw work manee and reasonable pricing as well
> *


yea he does his done some work for me also :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 18 2009, 06:21 PM~13925364
> *yea he does his done some work for me also  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Tell the truth...that fucker uses "Crayola"........ :biggrin: :biggrin: just joking....hit him up Moe got skills.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 18 2009, 06:22 PM~13925372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice........ :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 18 2009, 06:24 PM~13925391
> *Those are nice........ :0  :0
> *


THOSE ARE SOME OLD PIC 2004


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 18 2009, 06:25 PM~13925408
> *THOSE ARE SOME OLD PIC 2004
> *


You aint lying........2004.....still tight..


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 18 2009, 06:20 PM~13925359
> *Still Hated, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, lalo22, Lackin'onDuces, GoGetta305.................. :wave:  :wave: whats good fellas....
> *


what good bro :biggrin: how is everything


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 18 2009, 08:20 PM~13925359
> *Still Hated, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, lalo22, Lackin'onDuces, GoGetta305.................. :wave:  :wave: whats good fellas....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: sucio138, *Martian*, DANNY305, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, TRYMEBCH, Made You A Hater, Euro2low, Lackin'onDuces


wat up M


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 18 2009, 08:33 PM~13925493
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: sucio138, Martian, DANNY305, PrEsiDenTiaL__99, TRYMEBCH, Made You A Hater, Euro2low, Lackin'onDuces
> wat up M
> *


same old shit, whats up with you guys?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13925534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That yours?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yea


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 18 2009, 10:40 AM~13918733
> *
> 
> ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS
> *


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13925553
> *yea
> *


nice... you should bring it to the hangout :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i will im making some updates on it suspension wise, hopefully it will be done soon


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 18 2009, 06:48 PM~13924909
> *thats keeshans old regal...i helped him sell it to my homie(Lil Roly n his dad). and they put aot work in it and made it what it was...a bumper smasher.
> *


oh no shit its still a good car you was smoken some goon 
shit why homie why you did that


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i got some old picks from 99-01 of tampa lowrider and what towers used to be iam gonna scan and post tommorrow. i got a good one of mario with the white grad marquis with gold dees hopping at towers and his trunk lit up the fire deparment showed up. good ol days


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 18 2009, 07:37 PM~13925534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a you have a visor for sale or anybody


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: GUIDO, Magik007, blackonblack64, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, *CADILLAC D*, bBblue88olds, Evelitog, viejitos miami, BLAZED96, luxridez


:wave:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 17 2009, 11:47 PM~13915825
> *the other 6 are already wire up and the car is clickin. just need to change a couple of things and it should be complete
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 18 2009, 07:28 PM~13926203
> *Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so does this mean ur hopping????lol


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 18 2009, 09:22 PM~13926126
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: GUIDO, Magik007, blackonblack64, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, CADILLAC D, bBblue88olds, Evelitog, viejitos miami, BLAZED96, luxridez
> :wave:
> *




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 09:02 PM~13925094
> *i knew you was a THUG this whole time (no trick daddy)  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO..... FARRR FROM DAT.... :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J.K.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

94pimplac, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, BLAZED96, iceman42776, *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305*, chevyboy01, SOLO UHP, *Nepz95*, miaryder05, hwdsfinest, I G0T DAT

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn its pouring !!!!!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13926524
> *damn its pouring  !!!!!!
> *


 :yessad: I need to carry an umbrella with me I got fuckin soaked


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13926524
> *damn its pouring  !!!!!!
> *


thank god, we been slow as hell in the roofing biz with months of no rain now all we need is some canes so that money can roll in...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13926676
> *:yessad: I need to carry an umbrella with me I got fuckin soaked
> *




MAN UP NI99A ITS ONLY WATER :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13926818


CHECK THIS OUT SOMEONE CALLING OUT THE RED MONTE LS OH MAN


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

For Mz Lady


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13927453
> *For Mz Lady
> 
> 
> ...



DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN DADDYS GOT ME CUTTING MY VEINS..


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 18 2009, 03:56 PM~13922341
> *I think the best part about Miami is diversity..
> 
> Saying there should only be Lowriders is almost like saying there should be only white people here..
> ...


REAL TALK :thumbsup:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 19 2009, 12:01 AM~13927665
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN DADDYS GOT ME CUTTING MY VEINS..
> *


I TAKE IT THATS THE KIND OF CAR YOU HAVE OR WANT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: 
http://www.babelgum.com/html/clip.php?clip...CFQKHxwodChww3Q


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13928046
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.babelgum.com/html/clip.php?clip...CFQKHxwodChww3Q
> *


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 18 2009, 11:21 PM~13926983
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13926818
> CHECK THIS OUT SOMEONE CALLING OUT THE RED MONTE LS  OH MAN
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2009, 10:13 PM~13926004
> *oh no shit its still a good car you was smoken some goon
> shit why homie why you did that
> *


i didnt do that...i dont think i have the heart to cut a car up like that...the new owners of the car did it recently.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

things i have no use for anymore....


































*CCE Street pump...Barely used*
Reg. $=240.00 plus shipping.
Sale $= 150.00 :biggrin: 

*Diesal Audio 1600watt 2ch amp.*
I knocked the shit out of 3 fosgate 12's with no problem.
Reg. $= 130.00
Sale $= 80.00

*NEW 3 ton coils....2 1/2 turns.*
Good for the rear or someone who wants to lay out
Sale$ 40.00

*Italian Dump*
Reg.= 50.00
Sale.= 30.00

*10" mtx subs with enclosure*
made for nissan titans
Reg. $= 325.00
Sale $= 150.00

i also have two other amps for mids/highs...i just couldnt get to them yesterday
***Reasonable offers will be cosidered***


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

STR8CLOWNIN LS
WHAT IT DEW FRANK :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 18 2009, 08:34 PM~13924753
> *AFRO JIMMYS "BLUE DEMON"
> 
> 
> ...


Dream Cars & Trucks


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 18 2009, 07:47 PM~13926448
> *LMAO..... FARRR FROM DAT.... :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 19 2009, 08:39 AM~13931289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I've shot at the pool many times..

One of mine..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

The Jimmy Collection.....................



























Orlandos 65










Certified Gangsta


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

The 64 ss.......................














































and now


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

The Cutlass in 94














































the 75


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

The Blue 64




























This last pic, I had the 64 ss in the garage and a box chevy on d's. Should of taken the pic with the gargae open................I had a 50's 2 60's 70's and an 80"s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn i love them throwback pics..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

My 57


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i used to aways see your low lows on the corner...shit i still do props to you man always got something good to look at driving dwn jhonson.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 19 2009, 10:25 AM~13932158
> *My 57
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT ONE OF THOSE SITTING IN A STORAGE UNIT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 19 2009, 06:28 AM~13930965
> *things i have no use for anymore....
> 
> 
> ...


you sold your ride homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 19 2009, 09:25 AM~13932158
> *My 57
> 
> 
> ...


y homie you sold the ride that 57 you can do crazy stuff to it 
shit the 59 is a bad ass but that 57 was a tight car


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello everyone.....! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 19 2009, 09:17 AM~13932749
> *
> 
> TTT
> ...


pics do her no justice. shes beautiful :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 19 2009, 09:23 AM~13932825
> *pics do her no justice. shes beautiful :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x1000


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 19 2009, 10:23 AM~13932825
> *pics do her no justice. shes beautiful :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Is she from Hawaii ?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 19 2009, 09:35 AM~13932931
> *Is she from Hawaii ?
> *


i think she is from ecuador


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 19 2009, 10:03 AM~13932610
> *y homie you sold the ride  that 57 you can do crazy stuff to it
> shit the 59 is a bad ass but that 57 was a tight car
> *



I would of kept it if it was a 2 door.................My next car will be a Chevy 1937-1939.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 18 2009, 10:12 PM~13926826
> *MAN UP NI99A ITS ONLY WATER  :biggrin:
> *


My shoes got soaked !


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 19 2009, 12:01 PM~13932582
> *you sold your ride homie
> *


naw ...gonna hold out a lil longer...c what happens

this is just shit i have in the garage taken up space


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 19 2009, 12:17 PM~13932749
> *
> 
> TTT
> ...


AWWW! THATS MA HOMIE..... YES PEOPLE.... SHE FROM ECUADOR... NOT HAWAII... LOL....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 19 2009, 12:23 PM~13932825
> *pics do her no justice. shes beautiful :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LOL... I'LL LET HER KNOW 
SHE ALWAYS LIKE FEED BACK FROM HER PICS... LOL.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

8 Members: MAAANDO, TRYMEBCH, 305low, alwzwrkn, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, *Que la verga LOCO*, gaby87, SCRAPN93

:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAMMM WHY THE PICS CAME OUT SO BIG.... SHIT... MYBAD


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 12:08 PM~13933992
> *DAMMM WHY THE PICS CAME OUT SO BIG.... SHIT... MYBAD
> *


ITS OKAY KEEP POSTIN THEM.......


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 02:07 PM~13933978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



girl in the pink looking good


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 19 2009, 02:09 PM~13934008
> *ITS OKAY KEEP POSTIN THEM.......
> *


LMAO...... I DUNNOOO..... THIS IS A CAR WEBSITE...... U KNOW HOW PEOPLE TALK SHIT....LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 19 2009, 02:11 PM~13934038
> *girl in the pink looking good
> *


SHES SINGLE & LOOKING...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 12:13 PM~13934069
> *SHES SINGLE & LOOKING...
> *


WASSSSUP HOLLA...... :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 12:12 PM~13934049
> *LMAO...... I DUNNOOO..... THIS IS A CAR WEBSITE...... U KNOW HOW PEOPLE TALK SHIT....LOL
> *


U CAN PM THEM TOO ME AND I'LL KEEP THE PEACE :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

now every desperate ***** is gonna hti you up...lol



> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 01:13 PM~13934069
> *SHES SINGLE & LOOKING...
> *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HEY PHIL I HAVENT GOTTEN A RESPONSE FROM WHAT WE'VE TALKED ABOUT, BUT I DID LEAVE A MESSAGE, AND A PM


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 19 2009, 01:23 PM~13934223
> *HEY PHIL I HAVENT GOTTEN A RESPONSE FROM WHAT WE'VE TALKED ABOUT, BUT I DID LEAVE A MESSAGE, AND A PM
> *



Appreciate that man.. I havent heard anything either


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 19 2009, 02:22 PM~13934221
> *now every desperate ***** is gonna hti you up...lol
> *



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13, :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 03:32 PM~13935130
> *Low_Ski_13,  :wave: yo wats poppin
> *


chillin homie, here wit the kids...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 19 2009, 02:22 PM~13934221
> *now every desperate ***** is gonna hti you up...lol
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 19 2009, 12:33 PM~13935146
> *chillin homie, here wit the kids...
> *


str8 thats wats up homey


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 03:34 PM~13935166
> *str8 thats wats up homey
> *



whats happinin wit you?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Haitian Fresh

sak pase ?!?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 19 2009, 12:41 PM~13935245
> *whats happinin wit you?
> *


here thinking if to break the piggy bank to get me a new toy or not or just wait a lil longer to get some more chips u know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 02:07 PM~13933978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :worship: SHES A HOTTIE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 02:07 PM~13933978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATCH OUT CHULOW!!! :0 LMAO... I STOLE UR MODEL CHICK!!!  
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JUST PLAYIN ..... ME & HER GO WAY BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 02:07 PM~13933978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good,mami....looking real good... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

soooo sad


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305,* chevyboy01, CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die, sickassscion*, CADALLAC PIMPIN'
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

shit my ni99a got no more love for me its all good watson i still got love 4 you hommie 
:biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 04:24 PM~13937929
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305, chevyboy01, CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die, sickassscion, CADALLAC PIMPIN'
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up homie...hows the whip?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 19 2009, 07:37 PM~13938099
> *wat up homie...hows the whip?
> *


just vibeing...It's there lol :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

GuCCidOuTChEvY, Who Productions :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: whats good guys...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 19 2009, 03:45 PM~13938207
> *GuCCidOuTChEvY, Who Productions  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: whats good guys...
> *


just being a spy right now.....whats good with you....watson are you ready for all of that yet...?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 07:46 PM~13938221
> *just being a spy right now.....whats good with you....watson are you ready for all of that yet...?
> *


here just chillin home...cant even clean the ride cuz every 15 minutes it starts to rain...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i feel you...im sitting here puttin more coloring books together....!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 07:49 PM~13938252
> *yeah i feel you...im sitting here puttin more coloring books together....!
> *


looking forward to that picnic...i just hope it doesnt rain...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i hope it doesnt either...i wanna see what florida has been hiding from me...!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

If people keep on beefin' about this north fl and south fl....its gonna turnout like a WILD WEST shootout. :guns: :nono: 

I'm still goin' no matter what. (strapped of course)


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 19 2009, 03:58 PM~13938344
> *If people keep on beefin' about this north fl and south fl....its gonna turnout like a WILD WEST shootout.  :guns:    :nono:
> 
> I'm still goin' no matter what. (strapped of course)
> *


cant we all just get along....? let your car do all the talkin...!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida, :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13938355
> *cant we all just get along....? let your car do all the talkin...!
> *


Yeah i know thatz the whole idea.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13938344
> *If people keep on beefin' about this north fl and south fl....its gonna turnout like a WILD WEST shootout.  :guns:    :nono:
> 
> I'm still goin' no matter what. (strapped of course)
> *


there will be 3 pigs there to keep the peace :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 19 2009, 04:00 PM~13938373
> *Yeah i know thatz the whole idea.
> *


until i see someone hittin the bumper there shouldnt be any talkin....workin on your car should be the only thing you should be doing....


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Miami305Rida,* CADALLAC PIMPIN'*, Who Productions, BloodBath, 06hemiram, Evelitog, SOLO UHP, BLAZED96

WUS UP BROTHER?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

16 User(s) are reading this topic *(3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)9 *Members: Miami305Rida, CADALLAC PIMPIN', BloodBath, Made You A Hater, Who Productions, 06hemiram, Evelitog, SOLO UHP, BLAZED96


hno: hno: hno: 

WUS UP LUIS LOOK'S LIKE PICNIC GONNA BE EXTRA CHUNKY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 07:46 PM~13938221
> *just being a spy right now.....whats good with you....watson are you ready for all of that yet...?
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 08:03 PM~13938407
> *until i see someone hittin the bumper there shouldnt be any talkin....workin on your car should be the only thing you should be doing....
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 19 2009, 05:01 PM~13938383
> *there will be 3 pigs there to keep the peace :biggrin:
> *



hell yea. we putting all this money down for evryone 2 have one of the best events we still have down here. ppl fuk it up and it wont happen again 4sure!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 19 2009, 10:38 AM~13932965
> *I would of kept it if it was a 2 door.................My next car will be a Chevy 1937-1939.
> *


47 48 chevy for me next in the end of the year 
you feel me keep classic on your mine for life homie


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2009, 04:31 PM~13938748
> *hell yea. we putting all this money down for evryone 2 have one of the best events we still have down here. ppl fuk it up and it wont happen again 4sure!
> *


some people dont think it cost money to do these things....those are the ones that get all the shit started and everyone kicked out....!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 19 2009, 11:42 AM~13933651
> *naw ...gonna hold out a lil longer...c what happens
> 
> this is just shit i have in the garage taken up space
> *


you had me worry you have a tight ride


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INKSTINCT003, lmadera,* viejitos miami, Who Productions*, 4THAHATERS
:wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 06:02 PM~13924427
> *here you go HECTOR a lil bit of both worlds ... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look like shit homie better lowrider you feel me any way
should be 22x12 rear front 22x9.5 nasty lowrod  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, viejitos miami, *TRYMEBCH*, Who Productions, lmadera
any pics of the wagon


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 19 2009, 06:46 PM~13938880
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INKSTINCT003, lmadera, viejitos miami, Who Productions, 4THAHATERS
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie need a tat on my arm next week for sure


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, lmadera, CADILLAC D, TRYMEBCH, *Who Productions*
wat up *****!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

hello all you spies...DRE....whats good...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

***** we ninjas!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: CADILLAC D, huesone,  ROLLIN LUXURY, lalo22, greg nice, iceman42776, Who Productions


:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2009, 05:14 PM~13939142
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: CADILLAC D, huesone,  ROLLIN LUXURY, lalo22, greg nice, iceman42776, Who Productions
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13939142
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: CADILLAC D, huesone,  ROLLIN LUXURY, lalo22, greg nice, iceman42776, Who Productions
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

SNEEK PEEK


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 19 2009, 05:28 PM~13939302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it has great potential.....cant wait to see it...!


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 19 2009, 06:27 PM~13939287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I want one of them bad!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

my boy wants to trade this 66 caprice for a clean ass g-body. I know their was someone in here sellin a 87 monte carlo ls a black one on juice for like 6000 if your intrested in trading hit me up.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 06:06 PM~13939060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight................... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 19 2009, 05:50 PM~13938914
> *what up homie need a tat on my arm next week for sure
> *


WELL YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT, HOLLA AT ME


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 19 2009, 06:27 PM~13939287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn................... :0 :0


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 19 2009, 05:34 PM~13939370
> *Tight................... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GbodyonD's, Born 2 Die, INKSTINCT003, david, BUBBA-D, caprice ridah, huesone, lmadera, GALO1111.....................................whats good eeerrrbody.....     :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 19 2009, 06:37 PM~13939395
> *Still Hated, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GbodyonD's, Born 2 Die, INKSTINCT003, david, BUBBA-D, caprice ridah, huesone, lmadera, GALO1111.....................................whats good eeerrrbody.....         :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 19 2009, 06:37 PM~13939395
> *Still Hated, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GbodyonD's, Born 2 Die, INKSTINCT003, david, BUBBA-D, caprice ridah, huesone, lmadera, GALO1111.....................................whats good eeerrrbody.....         :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up g :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GbodyonD's, CADILLAC D, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Hellraizer, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUBBA-D, :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 19 2009, 08:27 PM~13939287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad props. real nice :thumbsup: 

Did you find out what chrome suspension you have for the regal?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: CADILLAC D,  Hellraizer, GHOST RIDER, GbodyonD's, Born 2 Die, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC



:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 19 2009, 09:27 PM~13939287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 19 2009, 09:34 PM~13939363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 08:40 PM~13939445
> *GbodyonD's, CADILLAC D, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Hellraizer, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUBBA-D, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13938913
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, viejitos miami, TRYMEBCH, Who Productions, lmadera
> any pics of the wagon
> *


nun yet its been rainin cant do much in the rain


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 06:50 PM~13939568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 19 2009, 05:51 PM~13939583
> *NICE PIC
> *


Nice car...LOL...!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 06:51 PM~13939587
> *Nice car...LOL...!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2009, 06:47 PM~13939523
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: CADILLAC D,  Hellraizer, GHOST RIDER, GbodyonD's, Born 2 Die, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Yo.....


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

for sale or trade


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 19 2009, 09:37 PM~13939395
> *Still Hated, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GbodyonD's, Born 2 Die, INKSTINCT003, david, BUBBA-D, caprice ridah, huesone, lmadera, GALO1111.....................................whats good eeerrrbody.....         :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 19 2009, 09:50 PM~13939569
> *nun yet its been rainin cant do much in the rain
> *


true


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 09:40 PM~13939445
> *GbodyonD's, CADILLAC D, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Hellraizer, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUBBA-D, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Gold Rush Regal, Who Productions, Hellraizer, ELEGANCECC96, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Euro2low


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

watson i didnt know it was a single pump challenge....so you got my other tre....you might like that one...it fit your other car perfect...!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

JASON TAYLOR IS BACK WITH THE DOLPHINS!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yea!!! we got jason taylor bak!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@May 19 2009, 07:19 PM~13939912
> *JASON TAYLOR IS BACK WITH THE DOLPHINS!!!!!
> *


lol watching the news too huh?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13939928
> *yea!!! we got jason taylor bak!
> *


dam i dint watch them but thats a good thing :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13939962
> *dam i dint watch them but thats a good thing  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea give the dolphins a better chance of winning


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 09:20 PM~13939932
> *lol watching the news too huh?
> *


LOL YEAH, someone told me they laying off cops in broward county :uh: i wanted to see if i hear anything.
ch7 sux with thier american idol bullshit!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Rollin Tito: 94,723
DaddyLacCoupe80: 94,567

that was bullshit and you know it....LOL....!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 06:06 PM~13939060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum!!! thatz a beautifull car !!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13940011
> *Rollin Tito:   94,723
> DaddyLacCoupe80:  94,567
> 
> ...


bahahahahaha. i told u i was going to out hop u! well that was with the impala i just challenges u wit my town car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 10:17 PM~13939897
> *watson i didnt know it was a single pump challenge....so you got my other tre....you might like that one...it fit your other car perfect...!
> *


what are you talkin about?????


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13940106
> *what are you talkin about?????
> *


low rider game...so see your new car....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 06:31 PM~13940053
> *bahahahahaha. i told u i was going to out hop u! well that was with the impala i just challenges u wit my town car
> *


that was bullshit and you had that ugly ass box against my monte....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 10:34 PM~13940119
> *low rider game...so see your new car....
> *


naw thats not me homie....Im not a member on there


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13940140
> *that was bullshit and you had that ugly ass box against my monte....!
> *


wat...... i aint bring out no box?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 07:36 PM~13940144
> *naw thats not me homie....Im not a member on there
> *


u need to get on its a trip watson


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 07:31 PM~13940053
> *bahahahahaha. i told u i was going to out hop u! well that was with the impala i just challenges u wit my town car
> *


i got him yesterday with the single pump :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

305 hopper....thats not you...?
and i lost again to your car....wtf...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 07:39 PM~13940208
> *i got him yesterday with the single pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wtf laz that was u? i want a rematch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 07:39 PM~13940194
> *u need to get on its a trip watson
> *


im coming for u in the game tito


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 07:40 PM~13940220
> *305 hopper....thats not you...?
> and i lost again to your car....wtf...?
> *


thats me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 10:39 PM~13940194
> *u need to get on its a trip watson
> *


lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2009, 07:44 PM~13940266
> *:wave:
> *


sup dawg!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 10:40 PM~13940220
> *305 hopper....thats not you...?
> and i lost again to your car....wtf...?
> *


 :biggrin: not me


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lol 305 do you like that car...?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 07:45 PM~13940282
> *sup dawg!
> *


Sup!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 07:46 PM~13940294
> *lol 305 do you like that car...?
> *


yea its tight work :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you had to challenge me while i was buildin my single pump...im going to lose this one for sure...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 07:51 PM~13940375
> *you had to challenge me while i was buildin my single pump...im going to lose this one for sure...!
> *


that 63 look like the impala from the the game`s musik video the individuals one


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2009, 07:47 PM~13940314
> *Sup!!!
> *


nothin much... are we going to be bless with ur presents at the picnic? lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito wat happen 
Single Pump on May, 19 2009 at 09:47 pm
305Hopper: 66,027
Rollin Tito: 59,407


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 07:55 PM~13940426
> *tito wat happen
> Single Pump on May, 19 2009 at 09:47 pm
> 305Hopper:  66,027
> ...


its all good dawg. i do double pump my shits dawg 

wat happen here?

Single Pump Pump on May, 19 2009 at 09:57 pm
Rollin Tito: 69,903
305Hopper: 63,849


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13939363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13939287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  lucky guy


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13940446
> *clean ride
> *


thats a sweet trade/ sale!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13939287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 07:57 PM~13940440
> *its all good dawg. i do double pump my shits dawg
> 
> wat happen here?
> ...


str8 i got u :biggrin:
Single Pump on May, 19 2009 at 10:01 pm
305Hopper: 70,062
Rollin Tito: 64,137


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 08:00 PM~13940475
> *str8 i got u  :biggrin:
> Single Pump on May, 19 2009 at 10:01 pm
> 305Hopper:  70,062
> ...


yea dawg but u baby stepping with them little lifts. go big or go home! 

Max Street:	121,349

holla!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

www.thelowridergame.com............this game is raw


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13940509
> *yea dawg but u baby stepping with them little lifts. go big or go home!
> *


lol not into radical hoppin


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13940531
> *lol not into radical hoppin
> *


thats where the money at...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 07:53 PM~13940405
> *nothin much... are we going to be bless with ur presents at the picnic? lol
> *


*~Majestics NC~*
*We will be at the Picnic in the 305!!!*


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

None of ya'll playing have a double pumped car ? ? ?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13940591
> *None of ya'll playing have a double pumped car ? ? ?
> *


*i do!!!*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2009, 10:10 PM~13940587
> *~Majestics NC~
> We will be at the Picnic in the 305!!!
> *



:yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13940587
> *nice!!!*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2009, 08:11 PM~13940609
> *:yes:    :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 09:00 PM~13940468
> *thats a sweet trade/ sale!
> *


what you mean a good trade homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 08:07 PM~13940551
> *thats where the money at...
> *


i got u no problem lets make some chips den


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13940591
> *None of ya'll playing have a double pumped car ? ? ?
> *


wat it dew pimp


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2009, 10:12 PM~13940619
> *:h5:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 08:14 PM~13940643
> *i got u no problem lets make some chips den
> *


let me know


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 19 2009, 08:12 PM~13940621
> *what you mean a good trade homie
> *


he looking for a G body or cash


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@May 19 2009, 07:10 PM~13940591
> *None of ya'll playing have a double pumped car ? ? ?
> *


thats all i have is double....im building a 4 now....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 08:22 PM~13940745
> *thats all i have is double....im building a 4 now....!
> *


im calling all u double pumpers out...lol Evelitog i had a technicality challenge me again!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL...rome's on there now....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 08:22 PM~13940745
> *thats all i have is double....im building a 4 now....!
> *


yo to make it a double pump i just buy that first 2 pumps and thats it i cannot get none off my cars to become double i got all single pump


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 08:25 PM~13940792
> *LOL...rome's on there now....!
> *


wats his thing?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 19 2009, 08:27 PM~13940810
> *yo to make it a double pump i just buy that first 2 pumps and thats it i cannot get none off my cars to become double i got all single pump
> *


ok wat do is buy all the pumps 1 and 2.. then to the right u'll see a level u max those out to the top. and under where u buy the pumps ull see 1,2 1.2 3,4 3,4
put 1 on the first one and 2 on the second one


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

look where you see f/l... f/r...b/l...b/r....those are your wheels.... now just assign a pump to them...f/l you want to be 1...f/r you want at 2...b/l left 3...and b/r at 4...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13940814
> *wats his thing?
> *


XromeX...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

thanxs i ready got it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Almazan86, orientalmontecarlo, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*, mr.regal, GbodyonD's, caprice ridah, Born 2 Die, CADILLAC D, Who Productions, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, lowbikeon20z
:wave: sup dawg!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

Posted to 'Craig's List' Personals:




To the Guy Who Tried to Mug Me in 
Downtown Savannah night before last. 

Date: 2009-03-23, 3:43AM EST




I was the guy with the black Burberry jacket that you demanded I
hand over, shortly after you pulled the knife on me and my girlfriend.
You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings.




I hope you somehow come across this message. I'd like to apologize.

I didn't expect you to crap in your pants when I drew my pistol after

you took my jacket. Truth is, I was wearing the jacket for a reason that
evening, and it wasn't that cold outside.

You see, my girlfriend had
just bought me that Kimber Model 1911 .45 ACP pistol for Christmas,
and we had just picked up a shoulder holster for it that evening.
Beautiful pistol, eh?

It's a very intimidating weapon when pointed at
your head, isn't it? I know it probably wasn't a great deal of fun
walking back to wherever you'd come from with that brown sludge
flopping about in your pants. I'm sure it was even worse since you
also ended up leaving your shoes, cellphone, and wallet with me. I
couldn't have you calling up any of your buddi es to come help you try
to mug us again.

I took the liberty of calling your mother, or "Momma"
as you had her listed in your cell, and explaining to her your
situation. I also bought myself and four other people in the gas
station this morning a tank full of gas on your credit card. The guy
with the big motor home took 150 gallons and was extremely grateful!
I gave your shoes to one of the homeless guys over by Vinnie Van Go
Go's, along with all of the cash in your wallet. 

I threw the wallet
in a fancy pink& nbsp; "pimp mobile" parked at the curb after I broke the
windshield and side window out and keyed the drivers side. I called a
bunch of phone sex numbers from your cellphone. They'll be on your
bill in case you'd like to know which ones. Ma Bell just shut down
the line, and I've only had the phone for a little over a day now, so
I don't know what's going on with that. I hope they haven't
permanently cut off your service.

I could only get in two threatening
phone calls to the DA's office and one to the FBI with it. The FBI guy
was really pissed and we had a long chat (I guess while he traced the number). 

I'd also like to apologize for not killing you and instead
making you walk back home humiliated. I'm hoping that you'll
reconsider your choice of path in life. Next time you might not be so lucky..

- Alex

P.S. Remember this motto...... an armed society is a polite society!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 11:43 PM~13941059
> *Posted to 'Craig's List' Personals:
> 
> 
> ...



WTF?????????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

its a joke...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ok im off. going to sleep. :wave: got my daughter's b'day tomorrow!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 07:43 PM~13941059
> *Posted to 'Craig's List' Personals:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats to damn funny....!


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 19 2009, 11:22 PM~13940745
> *thats all i have is double....im building a 4 now....!
> *


Lets go . . . 
Double Pump on May, 19 2009 at 10:50 pm 
evelitog: 95,005 
Rollin Tito: 94,887 
Good Shit . . .


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 19 2009, 08:12 PM~13941468
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 19 2009, 11:52 PM~13941187
> *ok im off. going to sleep. :wave: got my daughter's b'day tomorrow!
> *




SOMEONE REALY FUCKED THIS FAT FUCKER WOW


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 19 2009, 08:17 PM~13941526
> *SOMEONE REALY FUCKED THIS FAT FUCKER WOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Who Productions, Scarface, THE INFORMER, *Lowridergame305*, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, GbodyonD's
yo check this out pimp something I though you would like


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

8 Members: caprice ridah, Scarface, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Who Productions, Evelitog, Euro2low, Lowridergame305

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 20 2009, 12:22 AM~13941596
> *8 Members: caprice ridah, Scarface, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Who Productions, Evelitog, Euro2low, Lowridergame305
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 20 2009, 12:19 AM~13941544
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I MEAN REALY HAVE YOU SEEN HIM THIS GUY IS TONS OF FUN , HOMMIE CAN'T GO TO THE BEACH THEY'LL CALL THE MARINE WILD LIFE AND SAY THERES A BEACHED WHALE 

OR SHIT HE GOES IN A LAKE THEY'LL CALL THE COPS MANATEE IN THE WATER 

CAN YOU SEE THIS HOMMIE DRIVING BY A SCHOOL WEAR A RED SHIRT AND BLACK PANTS ALL THE KIDS SCREAMING KOOL-AIDE OH MAN THATS FUNNY 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 20 2009, 12:28 AM~13941668
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUT IT DO HOMIE??? WUTS NEW WIT YOU... U BEEN GHOSTIN... LAST WEEK I WENT TO DA OPA LOCKA HANGOUT FOR THE 1ST TIME IN A LONG TIME....
DIDNT SEE U?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 20 2009, 12:31 AM~13941717
> *WUT IT DO HOMIE??? WUTS NEW WIT YOU... U BEEN GHOSTIN... LAST WEEK I WENT TO DA OPA LOCKA HANGOUT FOR THE 1ST TIME IN A LONG TIME....
> DIDNT SEE U?
> *


chillin....I was out there didient see you...how you been


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+May 19 2009, 08:41 PM~13938828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sounds like a good deal...but i love the g-body's....good luck on sale/trade


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

things i have no use for anymore....


































*CCE Street pump...Barely used*
Reg. $=240.00 plus shipping.
Sale $= 150.00 :biggrin: 

*Diesal Audio 1600watt 2ch amp.*
I knocked the shit out of 3 fosgate 12's with no problem.
Reg. $= 130.00
Sale $= 80.00

*NEW 3 ton coils....2 1/2 turns.*
Good for the rear or someone who wants to lay out
Sale$ 40.00

*Italian Dump*
Reg.= 50.00
Sale.= 30.00

*10" mtx subs with enclosure*
made for nissan titans
Reg. $= 325.00
Sale $= 150.00

i also have two other amps for mids/highs...i just couldnt get to them yesterday
***Reasonable offers will be cosidered***


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

STR8CLOWNIN LS, BUBBA-D
mornin homies :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13940587
> *~Majestics NC~
> We will be at the Picnic in the 305!!!
> *



HOPEFULLY YOU BRING BOTH LACS......


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*Residential A/C Check up $19.99 Special!!!!Call me up (786)316-7292*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAANDDDDOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

so happy lowrider is making a bombs magazine thats right
for only bombs








 viejitos miami fl


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 20 2009, 06:58 AM~13944272
> *Residential A/C Check up $19.99 Special!!!!Call me up (786)316-7292
> *


how much for my bomb need price maybe soon


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 19 2009, 08:27 PM~13939287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice !!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Euro2low, Magik007, iceman42776, *Who* Productions, chevyboy01
oye mike jones ...lets get the hopping!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hector ur chevy has factory ac? if not just get a vintage air unit, i had one they work great


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

mike check it out ....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13940587
> *~Majestics NC~
> We will be at the Picnic in the 305!!!
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 20 2009, 05:12 AM~13944091
> *HOPEFULLY YOU BRING BOTH LACS......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 20 2009, 08:01 AM~13945067
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see some of you guys rides 25th Street got some clean ones!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 20 2009, 08:37 AM~13945366
> *Cant wait to see some of you guys rides 25th Street got some clean ones!!!
> *


THANKS. EVERY CAR CLUB HAS NICE CARS DOWN HERE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS TOGETHER THAT GOING TO BE A BAD ASS PIC . :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 20 2009, 08:54 AM~13945012
> *hector ur chevy has factory ac? if not just get a vintage air unit, i had one they work great
> *


i have factory heater how much you spen and what ride you got now


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 20 2009, 08:45 AM~13945464
> *THANKS. EVERY CAR CLUB HAS NICE CARS DOWN HERE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS TOGETHER THAT GOING TO BE A BAD ASS PIC . :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yes it is


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 20 2009, 07:45 AM~13945464
> *THANKS. EVERY CAR CLUB HAS NICE CARS DOWN HERE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS TOGETHER THAT GOING TO BE A BAD ASS PIC . :biggrin:
> *


ill be there to take that photo...!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 20 2009, 10:54 AM~13945572
> *i have factory heater how much you spen and what ride you got now
> *


you can find them for less than a 1g, this was a 50 truck


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i got a 50 pontiac now, and a lil some might be on the way on the tri 5 years


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

The One and Only...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Fleetwood 305 WAS UP FOOL


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 20 2009, 10:39 AM~13946756
> *Fleetwood 305 WAS UP FOOL
> *


WAS UP


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2009, 07:54 AM~13945015
> *mike check it out ....
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz tight work right there.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got this 94 fleetwood with lt1 power everything does need paint ice cold a/c lookin to trade for g-body monte 78-80,86-88 ls monte,euro front cutlass malibu78-83 coupe or maybe wagon or a regal pm me 0r 4 sale for $2,500 obo give me a call or text 754 244 3108








what it look like on 14s








/wagon%20in%20paint%20prossess/wagonpics015.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 20 2009, 09:22 AM~13946580
> *The One and Only...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*JUST STOPPIN BY TO SAY WUD UP EVERYONE*


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

had to come out of retirement picked up a ride today


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

some of you will enjoy this event.... There will also be a Lowrider display.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE EVENT. HOPEFULLY WILL BE BREAKING OUT MY 50


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Euro2low, MAAANDO, Evelitog*
:wave:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 20 2009, 04:36 PM~13948476
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Euro2low, MAAANDO, Evelitog
> :wave:
> *


Whats going on . . . :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

who all goin to the hangout tonite :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 19 2009, 11:30 PM~13941699
> *I MEAN REALY HAVE YOU SEEN HIM THIS GUY IS TONS OF FUN , HOMMIE CAN'T GO TO THE BEACH THEY'LL CALL THE MARINE WILD LIFE AND SAY THERES A BEACHED WHALE
> 
> OR SHIT HE GOES IN A LAKE THEY'LL CALL THE COPS MANATEE IN THE WATER
> ...


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

hangout dead tonight?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 20 2009, 10:48 AM~13946248
> *i got a 50 pontiac now, and a lil some might be on the way on the tri 5 years
> *


how long have you been in this car club head hunter


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 20 2009, 06:28 PM~13950148
> *hangout dead tonight?
> *


Y U SAY THAT


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 20 2009, 04:43 PM~13950297
> *Y U SAY THAT
> *


just asking.. havent heard much about it like last weeks


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 20 2009, 06:55 PM~13950375
> *just asking.. havent heard much about it like last weeks
> *


ITS CALD JUST SHOW UP UNLESS ITS RAININ


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 20 2009, 05:01 PM~13950425
> *ITS CALD JUST SHOW UP UNLESS ITS RAININ
> *


lol alright..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i hope it gets as good as last week...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 20 2009, 07:28 PM~13950148
> *hangout dead tonight?
> *



its been a good turn out the last couple of weeks....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

TRYMEBCH

:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 20 2009, 05:15 PM~13950541
> *its been a good turn out the last couple of weeks....
> *


last week was good. but with this weather.... doesnt look too good


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

Low_Ski_13
wud up
im bringin my car out :0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13950550
> *last week was good. but with this weather.... doesnt look too good
> *



rained this morning here n hot as hell the rest of the day... hopefully id ont rain tonight though...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13950553
> *Low_Ski_13
> wud up
> im bringin my car out :0
> *



Alex finally got it together haha, im just fukin wit yall... nice cant wait to see it...


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 20 2009, 07:19 PM~13950582
> *Alex finally got it together haha, im just fukin wit yall... nice cant wait to see it...
> *


NO ITS NOT ALL TOGETHER STILL HAVE TO PUT INT BCK IN


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13950550
> *last week was good. but with this weather.... doesnt look too good
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, rollin-orange, monte24, TRYMEBCH, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,* tukin14s*

:scrutinize: :machinegun: LOL KE BOLA CUZ


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 04:36 PM~2264104
> *hhh
> *


THAT FLEETWOOD IS ABOUT TO BE STREETSYLE FLA


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 20 2009, 07:28 AM~13944800
> *how much for my bomb need price maybe soon
> *



Only residential and commercial!!! sorry.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Dre, whats up homie? hows the fam?

whats the forcast over there?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 20 2009, 05:17 PM~13950553
> *Low_Ski_13
> wud up
> im bringin my car out :0
> *


 :0 :0 . damn im gonna miss that. im not gonna be at the hangout tonite. im being lazy today. i know you guys are gonna miss me. :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

hahha, sell out...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 20 2009, 06:07 PM~13951061
> *hahha, sell out...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 20 2009, 09:08 PM~13951076
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *


im just fukin wit ya... i know its one of those days here tooo....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 20 2009, 06:09 PM~13951088
> *im just fukin wit ya... i know its one of those days here tooo....
> *


SELL OUT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 20 2009, 03:26 PM~13948351
> *COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE EVENT. HOPEFULLY WILL BE BREAKING OUT MY 50
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave: :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

since the begining 2 years now, used to be in another club called 138


> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 20 2009, 06:40 PM~13950265
> *how long have you been in this car club head hunter
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 20 2009, 06:02 PM~13951019
> *:0  :0 .  damn im gonna miss that.  im not gonna be at the hangout tonite. im being lazy today. i know you guys are gonna miss me. :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A CRY BABY TELL THEM THE TRUTH YOUR WORKING ON THE THE NEW 64
YOU CAN'T MAKE IT . :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsup:   hno: hno: 

(NEW MONEY)


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

THANKS DRE :barf: :barf:


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

sup miami got a few things for sale make me offers real cheap...here goes the list got POLK MOMO C500.1 CARBON SERIES 2CH AMP 875WATTS PEAK
DIRECT VIDEO DV2605 DVD PLAYER 
XTANT 404M 4 CH AMP
FARENHEIT TFT 7" WIDESCREEN MONITOR 
PIONEER CDX-P1280 12 DISC CD CHANGER
JL AUDIO E6450 6 CH AMP REAL DEAL THIS I WANT NO LESS THAN 150
SONY MV101 DVD PLAYER 
pm me if interested in anything everything other than the jl amp is dirt cheap


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 20 2009, 06:49 PM~13951383
> *THANKS DRE  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WHAT YALL BOYS THINK


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

looks good how much to transform my 05 3500 chevy to an 09????


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

in a minivan....!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 20 2009, 08:02 PM~13951019
> *:0  :0 .  damn im gonna miss that.  im not gonna be at the hangout tonite. im being lazy today. i know you guys are gonna miss me. :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


ull c it next week or will stop by so u can c it :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 20 2009, 07:41 PM~13951909
> *WHAT YALL BOYS THINK
> *


tight work homey it looks sick mad props


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 20 2009, 09:19 PM~13951166
> *SELL OUT :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Who Productions, Low_Ski_13, Euro2low :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 12:45 AM~13953518
> *Who Productions, Low_Ski_13, Euro2low  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo on the way back home from the hangouts seen large steeping on C.G damm that car is a monster we was going about 90 and he was right there with us man that car is a dream it looks beautiful and it run's beautiful


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13953728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 20 2009, 09:04 PM~13953761
> *LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 20 2009, 07:39 PM~13951303
> *since the begining 2 years now, used to be in another club called 138
> *


if something ever happen you are always welcome to are club you feel me
homie its all good respect


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

before and after















another one


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 20 2009, 07:41 PM~13951909
> *WHAT YALL BOYS THINK
> *


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 12:56 AM~13953663
> *yo on the way back home from the hangouts seen large steeping onI was trying to get to a toilet fast, that last chicken wing did me in!  *


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks



> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 21 2009, 01:01 AM~13954402
> *
> if something ever happen you are always welcome to are club you feel me
> homie its all good  respect
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@May 21 2009, 06:56 AM~13955764
> *I was trying to get to a toilet fast, that last chicken wing did me in!
> *


OLD AGE WILL GET TO YOU HOMIE


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@May 21 2009, 07:56 AM~13955764
> *TMI FOR REAL</span> :wow:*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@May 21 2009, 06:56 AM~13955764
> *I was trying to get to a toilet fast, that last chicken wing did me in!
> *


A HOMIE POST A PIC OF THE 64 WHEN IT WAS BLACK AND GRAY AND
ON VOUGE TIRES BACK IN THE DAYS SLAM FEST IN TAMPA


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 07:35 AM~13956257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO HOW WAS IT LAST NITE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 21 2009, 06:38 AM~13956283
> *YO HOW WAS IT LAST NITE
> *


slow start but got poppin....we missed you dre....LOL...!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

LARGE! YOUR CAR IS OFF DA MOTHAFUCKIN CHAIN!!!! PICTURES DONT JUSTIFY THAT CAR. AINT NUTTIN LIKE *SEEING IT & HEARING IT *IN PERSON! THE SWEETEST RIDE OUT THERE!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 10:35 AM~13956257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA.. THANX HOMIE!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 21 2009, 06:42 AM~13956319
> *HA HA.. THANX HOMIE!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome ma....!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> DRE!! DIDNT SEE YO ASS!:dunno:
> LOL
> YOU
> YEAH I LEFT EARLY. I NEEDED TO TAKE CARE OF SOME STUFF. I WISH I WOULD OFF BEEN THERE. I SEE YOU CAME OUT WITH MIMI. :biggrin:
> YOU NEED TO LET ME FINISH THAT TAT FOR YOU. ADD MORE TO IT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

NICE :biggrin: 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> NICE :biggrin:


[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 07:59 AM~13956463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I didnt forget you two either....!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Austin Ace, *DOMREP64*, bung


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 21 2009, 08:01 AM~13956485
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you know me unc..i do my best when i can...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I bet you cant out hop this...?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 08:42 AM~13956839
> *you know me unc..i do my best when i can...!
> *


looks good i even see def boy made it out shit


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 08:42 AM~13956839
> *you know me unc..i do my best when i can...!
> *


where are the pic from last night 4 pic only


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
nice shot sam looks good neto


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 10:59 AM~13956463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



she was looking good well she always does


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 11:03 AM~13956502
> *I didnt forget you two either....!
> 
> 
> ...



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO P HOMMIE WE GOING TO CHILL TO NIGHT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


nice shot sam looks good neto
[/quote]
now its neto tom...LOL....ill have more of sam when we hook up for the shoot...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> nice shot sam looks good neto


now its neto tom...LOL....ill have more of sam when we hook up for the shoot...!
[/quote]
from traning day thats my boy neto lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> nice shot sam looks good neto


now its neto tom...LOL....ill have more of sam when we hook up for the shoot...!
[/quote]
not sam the hole hangout


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> now its neto tom...LOL....ill have more of sam when we hook up for the shoot...!


from traning day thats my boy neto lol
[/quote]
ooh ok...thats what you and dre was talkin about that night..you had my ass lost...!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 21 2009, 08:25 AM~13957225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow......!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 21 2009, 09:25 AM~13957225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*shes fucking hott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

YOU FUCKER NEED TO GET LAYED


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 21 2009, 08:47 AM~13957412
> *YOU FUCKER NEED TO GET LAYED
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I know this isnt low riding but its some shit we put together when i was back in ohio....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 01:03 PM~13957579
> *I know this isnt low riding but its some shit we put together when i was back in ohio....
> 
> 
> ...


You know Slank? Damn I didn't know that anyone knew about this video. I'm originally from the "614". :biggrin: That's some good shit right there.

The man behind it all...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2009, 09:10 AM~13957644
> *You know Slank?  Damn I didn't know that anyone knew about this video.  I'm originally from the "614".  :biggrin:  That's some good shit right there.
> *


yeah i know slank....thats my boy...im from 614...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 01:16 PM~13957703
> *yeah i know slank....thats my boy...im from 614...
> *


Word.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2009, 09:10 AM~13957644
> *You know Slank?  Damn I didn't know that anyone knew about this video.  I'm originally from the "614".  :biggrin:  That's some good shit right there.
> 
> The man behind it all...
> ...


most of volume 1 was shot in my back yard on starr and lexington....!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 01:18 PM~13957732
> *most of volume 1 was shot in my back yard on starr and lexington....!
> *


 :biggrin: Damn... That's some cool shit. I grew up off of High St. and Frankfurt, outskirts of G.V., right down the street from Max & Ermas.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2009, 09:20 AM~13957759
> *:biggrin:  Damn... That's some cool shit.  I grew up off of High St. and Frankfurt, outskirts of G.V., right down the street from Max & Ermas.
> *


a southsider is see....i lived all over that shit hole....southfield. the brooke..somerset."gun alley" greenbriar...even the west....!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 01:23 PM~13957782
> *a southsider is see....i lived all over that shit hole....southfield. the brooke..somerset."gun alley" greenbriar...even the west....!
> *


Yup, yup. Haha! Columbus is for sure one big shit hole, hard to lowride out there on them fucked up roads. Damn you've been all over except for Grandview and Bexley. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2009, 09:29 AM~13957852
> *Yup, yup.  Haha! Columbus is for sure one big shit hole, hard to lowride out there on them fucked up roads.  Damn you've been all over except for Grandview and Bexley. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


fuck bexley...those cops fucked me and my boy up one night...handcuffed me to a wall for 7 hours and then let us go without tellin us anything....grandview aint a bad place...richy rich snobs...LOL...!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 01:33 PM~13957896
> *fuck bexley...those cops fucked me and my boy up one night...handcuffed me to a wall for 7 hours and then let us go without tellin us anything....grandview aint a bad place...richy rich snobs...LOL...!
> *


Damn. LOL!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2009, 09:35 AM~13957914
> *Damn.  LOL!
> *


you got me on youtube right now looking at shit from the O now...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

<~~~ Booking a hotel room for SixOne and Who Productions







:biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 21 2009, 09:39 AM~13957946
> *<~~~ Booking a hotel room for SixOne and Who Productions
> :biggrin:
> *


i like the ramada on the beach with double beds....LOL....!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 12:40 PM~13957963
> *i like the ramada on the beach with double beds....LOL....!
> *



All they have is a Queen.. you'll fit right in


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 21 2009, 09:41 AM~13957970
> *All they have is a Queen.. you'll fit right in
> *


LOL...get some rest we got a long night ahead of us...! im charging the batteries now...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 21 2009, 09:42 AM~13957983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your wrong for that one....!


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 21 2009, 10:42 AM~13957983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just all a round fucked


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo Who ProductionS 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 10:43 AM~13958639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im ready for it..just bring it by...! I like bikes too...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 21 2009, 12:42 PM~13957983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 12:24 PM~13959058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE IT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 11:27 AM~13959089
> *I LIKE THIS ONE IT LOOKS TIGHT
> *


a 15 and 14 year old built them bikes...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 12:31 PM~13959141
> *a 15 and 14 year old built them bikes...!
> *


shit i got my first bike wen i was like 12 and since den i been hook and always have build dem to ride dem no show bikes str8 street bikes


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Chulow, P78dayz, chevyboy01, lowbikeon20z, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 03:53 PM~13959379
> *Chulow, P78dayz, chevyboy01, lowbikeon20z,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 21 2009, 12:55 PM~13959399
> *sup homie
> *


here chilling homey cleaning the lowrider bike to take a spin around da hood :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 04:01 PM~13959475
> *here chilling homey cleaning the lowrider bike to take a spin around da hood :biggrin:
> *


Tight work.... Bike is looking Nice...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 21 2009, 01:03 PM~13959492
> *Tight work.... Bike is looking Nice...
> *


thanks homey train to keep the low riding traditional in every way possible


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 04:10 PM~13959564
> *thanks homey train to keep the low riding traditional in every way possible
> *


tru.... hope to see more bikes at the picnic


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 21 2009, 01:12 PM~13959586
> *tru.... hope to see more bikes at the picnic
> *


hopufully ill b out there with a few new things done to it :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

hwdsfinest

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey.. Can anyone here customize a wheelchair?

Wondering if anyone had experience or knows someone that can do it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tonyy305 wat it dew pimp :wave:







here u go


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 05:32 PM~13960483
> *tonyy305 wat it dew pimp  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



yo dats wats up fo make me a video :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@May 21 2009, 02:48 PM~13960680
> *yo dats wats up fo make me a video :biggrin:
> *


ight send ma the clips and i got u


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HERE U GO TONY TRIED MY BEST HOMEY SEND ME SOME VIDEO FLICKS FOR I COULD DU A RAW ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

how was the hangout last nyte??? :dunno:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

If anyone got some molded and extended A arms for a gbody hit me up. Doesnt matter whether they are chrome or not..


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 21 2009, 06:38 PM~13961869
> *how was the hangout last nyte??? :dunno:
> *


IT WAS GOOD


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 07:21 PM~13961710
> *HERE U GO TONY TRIED MY BEST HOMEY SEND ME SOME VIDEO FLICKS FOR I COULD DU A RAW ONE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



yo u tight work fo nice!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 10:59 AM~13956463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes alot more cuter in person then in pics...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 21 2009, 05:10 AM~13955624
> *looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 07:59 AM~13956463
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*MAAANDO*, david, *CADILLAC D*, tonyy305, *Who Productions,* *monte24*, sickassscion

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature


:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 21 2009, 04:47 PM~13961954
> *If anyone got some molded and extended A arms for a gbody hit me up. Doesnt matter whether they are chrome or not..
> *


i got some 2" black $150


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 10:59 AM~13956463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW! SHE LOOKS SO CUTE!! HEY!!! THERES MA TOE LMAO!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 21 2009, 08:31 PM~13962363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 21 2009, 07:32 PM~13962379
> *MAAANDO, david, CADILLAC D, tonyy305, Who Productions, monte24, sickassscion
> 
> > Fast Reply
> ...




:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 21 2009, 04:32 PM~13962379
> *MAAANDO, david, CADILLAC D, tonyy305, Who Productions, monte24, sickassscion
> 
> > Fast Reply
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 21 2009, 09:12 PM~13962718
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



waz up :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo Who Productions this is ma lil brother one but i have made a few changes


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this shit is raw














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

1950 linc $3500 obo take it


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo we need to have miami lookin like this on sunday afternoons at a local park


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

first time posting a pic! sorry it came out so big... my bad


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 21 2009, 09:05 PM~13964576
> *
> *


tight work homey clean ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 09:20 PM~13964722
> *tight work homey clean ride :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Should be out very soon! Why the hell the pic come out so big?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

Im Looking for a set of 13's or 14's hit me up If u got them


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 21 2009, 09:30 PM~13964832
> *Thanks. Should be out very soon! Why the hell the pic come out so big?
> *


u have to go to pictures edit and den post it


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 21 2009, 08:59 AM~13957006
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO P HOMMIE WE GOING TO CHILL TO NIGHT
> *



hahaha i bet he wished he aint chill with us 2nite lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 05:51 PM~13963072
> *yo Who Productions this is ma lil brother one but i have made a few changes
> 
> 
> ...


ok ill update the pics....!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13964576
> *
> *


  need anything engrave to make it stand out more let me know bro


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 22 2009, 12:05 AM~13964576
> *
> *


Lookin real good man!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 22 2009, 12:05 AM~13964576
> *
> *


Yo Hues, give me a call brother. I got to talk with you on a couple things. I just sent you a PM. I've got some 61 stuff that your homie might need for cheap. :biggrin:

The 63 is looking good as usual.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 21 2009, 09:05 PM~13964576
> *
> *


my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

[B]GOOD MORNIN MMIA[/B] :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 22 2009, 06:16 AM~13967725
> *[B]GOOD MORNIN  MMIA* :biggrin:
> [/b]


good morning too you 2...!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

god dam carlos! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2009, 10:10 AM~13969306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 21 2009, 07:21 PM~13961710
> *HERE U GO TONY TRIED MY BEST HOMEY SEND ME SOME VIDEO FLICKS FOR I COULD DU A RAW ONE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VID.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2009, 10:10 AM~13969306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 22 2009, 11:30 AM~13970248
> *
> NICE VID.....
> *


thanks homey traing my best learning from my teachers u and watson :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil trow back from the good old days


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 21 2009, 11:05 PM~13964576
> *
> *


NICE...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Euro2low, Still Hated

Whats crackin fellas? :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 12:21 PM~13970868
> *Euro2low,  Still Hated
> 
> Whats crackin fellas? :wave:
> *


Out hunting parts............... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 21 2009, 09:05 PM~13964576
> *
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 22 2009, 03:25 PM~13970897
> *Out hunting parts............... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I saws that in another thread


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 22 2009, 10:30 AM~13970248
> *
> NICE VID.....
> *


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GALO1111
:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 12:21 PM~13970868
> *Euro2low,  Still Hated
> 
> Whats crackin fellas? :wave:
> *


yo mando car is almost done i did not forget about you homie  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 22 2009, 04:51 PM~13971650
> *yo mando car is almost done i did not forget about you homie    :biggrin:
> *


I hope not homie.... I saw you were getting down with someone else and I thought you wanted to go that route. Let me know tho.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

for those of you who enjoy art...and its also the grand opening of my shop..everyone is welcome


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

last years picnic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 22 2009, 02:52 PM~13972185
> *for those of you who enjoy art...and its also the grand opening of my shop..everyone is welcome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW THIS SHIT IS REALLY DEAD TODAY :thumbsdown:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

*TOWERS ANYONE*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 22 2009, 03:13 PM~13972806
> *TOWERS ANYONE
> *


yeah im gettin ready to go up there right now...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 22 2009, 03:19 PM~13972850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post the real pic....!LOL...!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 22 2009, 04:19 PM~13972850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :angry: :angry: :angry: 
no black dotssssss


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 22 2009, 08:36 AM~13967129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holly molly!!!!!! THOSE THINGS ARE BIG AS HELL...LOL...LOL...This ***** always posting good pics... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 22 2009, 07:19 PM~13972850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if he post this pic with no dots im sure we can see her insides cuz dam thats gona be a close up for real......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 22 2009, 04:19 PM~13972850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaahhhhhh jeneavive. I love this little slut :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 22 2009, 01:50 PM~13971640
> *GALO1111
> :wave:
> *


whats going on :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 22 2009, 07:38 PM~13973465
> *Magik007 :wave:
> *


Sup Luis :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

THE REAL WET WET</span>


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

very nice


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 08:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *



CAME OUT RAW


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, hoppin92, *ROLLIN LUXURY, Magik007, *ripsta85



:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 22 2009, 06:35 PM~13973854
> *CAME OUT RAW
> *


THANKS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


BADASSS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


It looks raw


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 22 2009, 07:38 PM~13974219
> *BADASSS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@May 22 2009, 07:44 PM~13974258
> *It looks raw
> *


THANKS


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 09:46 PM~13974277
> *THANKS
> *


looks gangsta as hell D..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13973871
> *THANKS
> *


water effect looks perfect really nice job homie d and sons painted it?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 22 2009, 09:05 PM~13974886
> *water effect looks perfect really nice job homie d and sons painted it?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

waz up solo


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

sorry about the big ass pictures
just another day at work
1963 Caddy








2007 Impala SS








2007 Audi TT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


came out real good DEE , it looks like you're getting better n better with the patterns


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

is a cream puff ..... :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


LOWLYFE AND DANIEL SONS ALL DAY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2009, 12:16 AM~13976077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need me one of those to the collection...lol :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 10:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *



very nice work...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 22 2009, 04:52 PM~13972185
> *for those of you who enjoy art...and its also the grand opening of my shop..everyone is welcome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


looks wet wet D :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 09:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *



thats bad as fuck!! nice ass work d!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 09:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN MIA SO WATS THE PLAN FOR THIS RAINY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

get trashed


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 08:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


thats the tc right? raw as fuck


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 08:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


Very Nice


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: <span style=\'color:blue\'>*M*ade You A Hater, WhitePapi2006, tru6lu305

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 23 2009, 09:16 AM~13977492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 23 2009, 08:21 AM~13977518
> *nice pics homie
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

Who Productions
:wave: 
SO WATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND LET ME NW IM BORED AS FUC


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

INKSTINCT003
:wave: 
U HAVE TO NW WATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 23 2009, 10:27 AM~13977907
> *INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> U HAVE TO NW WATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND
> *


JUST THAT THING SOMEONE POSTED ABOUT A DANCE BATTLE. B BOYS
OTHER THAN THAT .. THE BEACH. I GUESS. BUT THIS FUCKING RAIN IS FUCKING IT UP. EVEN HERE AT THE SHOP DEAD


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

im about to head down to miami and see whats going on there...from the weather report theres no rain today....










what you see on the map has already blown over...!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 23 2009, 12:39 PM~13977966
> *im about to head down to miami and see whats going on there...from the weather report theres no rain today....
> 
> 
> ...


OK MR WEATHER MAN HOW IS THE REST OF THE WEEKEND I NW EVERY1 WATED TO DO A RIDE OUT BUT I HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING LATELY BOUT IT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL...i sent you a pm..ill be in miami in about an hour....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i got this last night....


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 23 2009, 12:44 PM~13978004
> *LOL...i sent you a pm..ill be in miami in about an hour....!
> *


I GOT IT I JUST SENT U A MESSAGE ON UR PHONE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 23 2009, 11:32 AM~13977247
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: <span style=\'color:blue\'>Made You A Hater, WhitePapi2006, tru6lu305
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

bout to start raining HARD. :banghead:


----------



## BLVD MOTORSPORTS (May 3, 2009)

I HAVE FOR SALE 2 SHOWTIME BLADDERS WITH THE FITTINGS,TANKS,END PLATES AND THE RODS EVERYTHING TO MAKE UR PUMPS PISTONS PUMPS 200.00 FOR EVERYTHING IF U HAVE NE ?'S U CAN OM ME


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

just saw this cruisin on US1..... :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, GbodyonD's, *tukin24s*, bung


:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 23 2009, 12:16 PM~13977492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CLAUDIO SHYT ON POINT!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 23 2009, 03:21 PM~13978633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :guns: :machinegun: :barf:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 23 2009, 12:21 PM~13978633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats just plain ignorant.................. :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *Martian*, tukin24s, Nepz95, ripsta85
wats good martian?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 23 2009, 02:41 PM~13978752
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Martian, tukin24s, Nepz95, ripsta85
> wats good martian?
> *


chillin waiting for the rain to stop...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

LOL... saw this yesterday :roflmao: 













(i'm bored...)


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 23 2009, 12:48 PM~13978810
> *LOL... saw this yesterday    :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


It's on FIRE................old school Niche rims....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 23 2009, 12:21 PM~13978633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AT LEAST IT WONT TURN OFF IN A FLOODED STREET :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

LOOKING FOR MONTE CARLO LS FRONT CAP.....I NEED FENDERS,HOOD,AND DOORS WITH MIRRORS.....IF YOU HAVE THE TRIM EVEN BETTER


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 23 2009, 07:26 AM~13976972
> *GOOD MORNIN MIA SO WATS THE PLAN FOR THIS RAINY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND
> *


:uh: man wit all diz on n off rain its gona be hard seein a low low at the beach or a nice ride over all u neva wana be caught riden dirty in a lowrider gotta keep them white walls clean


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i saw this the other day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 23 2009, 04:51 PM~13979121
> *i saw this the other day
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

damn o got the skirts and thru some stocks on it


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DAMN STR-8 NO MOE RAIN WHO'S DOWN FOR SOUTH BEACH....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 23 2009, 02:09 PM~13979227
> *:0
> *


THIS MONTE BELONGS TO SOME OLD BLACC GUY, FUCC'D C-CAUSE HE TOOC OFF THE BOOTY CCIT


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

damn!! yall ride around with cameras everywhere takin' pics... hno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 23 2009, 03:21 PM~13978633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:
I saw this out by C.B Smith Park a couple weeks ago............. Go ahead and pickup ya warsha nikka!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 23 2009, 05:18 PM~13979274
> *THIS MONTE BELONGS TO SOME OLD BLACC GUY, FUCC'D C-CAUSE HE TOOC OFF THE BOOTY CCIT
> *


It's clean


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 09:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


 :worship: sick, sick, sick :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 23 2009, 02:25 PM~13979322
> *:rofl:
> I saw this out by C.B Smith Park a couple weeks ago............. Go ahead and pickup ya warsha nikka!
> 
> ...


Damn....you live that close....???? :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that thang stays clean........


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

NICE PICS WHO R U GOING TO THE BEACH TOMORROW


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 23 2009, 03:52 PM~13980010
> *NICE PICS WHO R U GOING TO THE BEACH TOMORROW
> *


i might..!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

WOW THOSE FUCKIN CHARACTER CARS ARE FUCKIN UGLY KEEP THAT SHIT AT HOME AND DONT SCARE EVERYONE!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13973825
> *THE REAL WET WET</span>
> 
> *


 hno: ......... very nice


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Watson....putting together a 95 Marq...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 23 2009, 04:49 PM~13979110
> *LOOKING FOR MONTE CARLO LS FRONT CAP.....I NEED FENDERS,HOOD,AND DOORS WITH MIRRORS.....IF YOU HAVE THE TRIM EVEN BETTER
> *



I might be able to get some of that. I believe there's a header panel, and a bumper. I know there was fenders and a hood, but I think one of the fenders was sold.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2009, 09:21 PM~13980489
> *Watson....putting together a 95 Marq...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 23 2009, 09:35 PM~13981128
> *I might be able to get some of that. I believe there's a header panel, and a bumper. I know there was fenders and a hood, but I think one of the fenders was sold.
> *


i got the header and the bumper i need now the fenders,hood and doors...thanks...let me know where they at


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

Wat up MIA I'm having a lil trouble I can't tighten my knock off all the way cuz my tool cracked and now I can't even loosen it cuz my tool is cracked LOL I can't find a tool anywere for a HEX BULLET someone recommended a monkey wreclnch as a final alternTive will that actually work ? I need my car that's the only reason I would actually consider it let me know what y'all think


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 24 2009, 06:32 AM~13982980
> *Wat up MIA I'm having a lil trouble I can't tighten my knock off all the way cuz my tool cracked and now I can't even loosen it cuz my tool is cracked LOL  I can't find a tool anywere for a HEX BULLET someone recommended a monkey wreclnch as a final alternTive will that actually work ? I need my car that's the only reason I would actually consider it let me know what y'all think
> *


You got the small hex..or the hex bullet style../???


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, STR8CLOWNIN LS, Rollin DoN DeViLLe.....morning Frank.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, *Still Hated, Chulow*, Rollin DoN DeViLLe

mornin homies


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 24 2009, 08:34 AM~13982985
> *You got the small hex..or the hex bullet style../???
> *


bullet


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 24 2009, 06:46 AM~13983022
> *bullet
> *


I got a extra.......  but i'm in homestead.....


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 24 2009, 08:50 AM~13983033
> *I got a extra.......  but i'm in homestead.....
> *


Damn I doubt illbe able to get a ride over there thanks for looking out though bro I appreciate ur help if I end up finding someone I'll send u a message


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 24 2009, 09:50 AM~13983033
> *I got a extra.......  but i'm in homestead.....
> *


so what...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 24 2009, 06:54 AM~13983044
> *Damn I doubt illbe able to get a ride over there thanks for looking out though bro I appreciate ur help if I end up finding someone I'll send u a message
> *


No problem dog...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@May 24 2009, 06:54 AM~13983045
> *so what...................... :biggrin:
> *


and what foker........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 24 2009, 09:54 AM~13983044
> *Damn I doubt illbe able to get a ride over there thanks for looking out though bro I appreciate ur help if I end up finding someone I'll send u a message
> *



i have one im in broward


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

Let's just say I can't rind one can I use a monkey wrench..... I know it's not the best idea but will it work ?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good morning....!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i dint see ONE lowrider at the beach yesterday...... :dunno:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 24 2009, 06:43 AM~13983171
> *i dint see ONE lowrider at the beach yesterday...... :dunno:
> *


same here...!


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13983171
> *i dint see ONE lowrider at the beach yesterday...... :dunno:
> *


I was on my way until my rim flew out


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13983171
> *i dint see ONE lowrider at the beach yesterday...... :dunno:
> *


I SEEN ONE CLAUDIO :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

Who Productions
WUD UP WHO
AND GOOD MORNIN MIA


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i knew he was there just not when i was there...wassup Tryme...?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 24 2009, 06:32 AM~13982980
> *Wat up MIA I'm having a lil trouble I can't tighten my knock off all the way cuz my tool cracked and now I can't even loosen it cuz my tool is cracked LOL  I can't find a tool anywere for a HEX BULLET someone recommended a monkey wreclnch as a final alternTive will that actually work ? I need my car that's the only reason I would actually consider it let me know what y'all think
> *


TAKE THE TOOL GET ONE MADE ON 25TH ST THERE A GUY OVER THERE 
441 & 24TH ST STEVE'S METAL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13983171
> *i dint see ONE lowrider at the beach yesterday...... :dunno:
> *



You guys are funny..

I've been shooting Memorial Weeked on South Beach for 4 years now.. and never any Lowriders this weekend..

Its the big wheels and dark chicks.. weekend.. =D


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 24 2009, 07:17 AM~13983273
> *You guys are funny..
> 
> I've been shooting Memorial Weeked on South Beach for 4 years now.. and never any Lowriders this weekend..
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOLOL.....
and thats all i seen too...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. I'm not making it up to hurt feelings.. thats all thats out there this weekend


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

That UFC Pay Per View last night was SERIOUS.. very impressive fights..

Down with the king.. Rashad Evans (Undefeated) Got his ass handed to him.. completely knocked out


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 24 2009, 08:21 AM~13983289
> *Lol.. I'm not making it up to hurt feelings.. thats all thats out there this weekend
> *



donks on big feet is how the beach is rite now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

OK SO Y DONT EVERYBODY WITH LOWRIDERS JUICED OR NOT GO SHUT THE BEACH DOWN... OR UNLESS FOLKS DONT WANT TO GET THEIR RIDES WET...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SHYT WE BEEN TRYING TO GET OUT THERE SINCE FRIDAY... LAST NITE, LO SHREDED A TIRE ME AND JEFF AND SHIEK CONTINUED TO GOT HIS CAR CAUGHT FIRE SO WE SAID FUCC IF TRY TODAY MAYBE...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 24 2009, 08:40 AM~13983357
> *SHYT WE BEEN TRYING TO GET OUT THERE SINCE FRIDAY... LAST NITE, LO SHREDED A TIRE ME AND JEFF AND SHIEK CONTINUED TO GOT HIS CAR CAUGHT FIRE  SO WE SAID FUCC IF TRY TODAY MAYBE...
> *


damn.....the caddy...????? :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 24 2009, 11:40 AM~13983357
> *SHYT WE BEEN TRYING TO GET OUT THERE SINCE FRIDAY... LAST NITE, LO SHREDED A TIRE ME AND JEFF AND SHIEK CONTINUED TO GOT HIS CAR CAUGHT FIRE  SO WE SAID FUCC IF TRY TODAY MAYBE...
> *


ya man jeff told me.....He going to come out with a new ride...caddy going to the junk yard maybe next week :angry:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Shit..I miss the scene down here...why did I move to ga again? =(


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+May 21 2009, 10:13 AM~13956117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@May 24 2009, 10:47 AM~13983373
> *LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


Yo what's up large! How's thangs


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 24 2009, 08:44 AM~13983369
> *ya man jeff told me.....He going to come out with a new ride...caddy going to the junk yard maybe next week  :angry:
> *


NOT B4 IM FINISHED WITH IT... THATS HOW IM GETN MY PARTS...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHO'S DOWN FOR RIDIN OR DO I HAVE TO GO SOLO... IM FUCN CHARGED AND READY... HOW WIT ME...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 24 2009, 11:48 AM~13983380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUMMMM, NOW THATS CALLED COMMUNICATION :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 24 2009, 11:51 AM~13983385
> *NOT B4 IM FINISHED WITH IT... THATS HOW IM GETN MY PARTS...
> *


 :biggrin: I know fool.....a lil bling bling & a 90 swap for your car


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 24 2009, 07:54 AM~13983396
> *DAYUMMMM, NOW THATS CALLED COMMUNICATION :cheesy:
> *


LOL...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm putting together my Memorial Weekend photos from last year.. for people that want to see what it's like.. but are afraid of big wheels and dark people =D


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 21 2009, 04:40 PM~13959882
> *Hey.. Can anyone here customize a wheelchair?
> 
> Wondering if anyone had experience or knows someone that can do it
> *



What needs to be done, we did something to my homeboys chair before.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@May 24 2009, 10:58 AM~13983415
> *What needs to be done, we did something to my homeboys chair before.
> *



I dont want to go crazy.. Want to make it bad ass.. and dont want to drop more then $250..

Maybe paint.. Dye the material.. custom wheels.. not sure the process or what can be done.. but wanted to get some ideas


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 21 2009, 10:40 AM~13956299
> *LARGE! YOUR CAR IS OFF DA MOTHAFUCKIN CHAIN!!!! PICTURES DONT JUSTIFY THAT CAR. AINT NUTTIN LIKE SEEING IT & HEARING IT IN PERSON! THE SWEETEST RIDE OUT THERE!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks ma, it was nice meeting a real BOSS like your self, holding the streets down the way you do  . With stacks like that, I can see why the say whos the boss?

I'm out people gotta go work on my tan at the beach, see ya'll out there.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Heres a miami local if you can find her...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

any one selling or know were i can 2 prong straight bar knockoffs?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 24 2009, 09:06 AM~13983433
> *Heres a miami local if you can find her...!
> 
> 
> ...



i know where to find her!! Scarletts :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

yo double o :wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i seen this one yesterday too...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 24 2009, 07:07 AM~13983082
> *Let's just say I can't rind one can I use a monkey wrench..... I know it's not the best idea but will it work ?
> *


the monkey wrench will work i've done it before , you're going to need a pry bar to put pressure on to turn the bullet


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 24 2009, 10:42 AM~13983842
> *yo double o  :wave:
> *


come threw this week nikka


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Euro2low, Who Productions, DOUBLE-O
:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 24 2009, 01:54 PM~13983918
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Euro2low, Who Productions, DOUBLE-O
> :wave:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Find the white guy (not including me)


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 24 2009, 10:55 AM~13983925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best thing ive seen yet in all these pics...lol


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 24 2009, 12:57 PM~13983933
> *WHATS UP
> *


IM BORED


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Then the flood gates opened


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 24 2009, 01:58 PM~13983939
> *IM BORED
> *


  same here


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 24 2009, 11:00 AM~13983953
> * same here
> *


x2


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> Find the white guy (not including me)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Its like finding Waldo.. but you are wrong..

It was a trick question.. there are no white people on South Beach for memorial Day..

=D


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 24 2009, 10:05 AM~13983977
> *Its like finding Waldo.. but you are wrong..
> 
> It was a trick question.. there are no white people on South Beach for memorial Day..
> ...




I SEE WHITE PEOPLE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Is she pregnant.. or is she a Kangaroo?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 24 2009, 10:08 AM~13983984
> *Is she pregnant.. or is she a Kangaroo?
> *


when she was talkin to the guys by me she said she was from kansas...! i guess she was a kansasroo....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 24 2009, 11:09 AM~13983987
> *when she was talkin to the guys by me she said she was from kansas...! i guess she was a kansasroo....!
> *


*ur retarded!*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 24 2009, 10:10 AM~13983993
> *ur retarded!
> *


 did you see that score i posted the other day...?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

<~~~ watching Double O take my photos of this thread and post them in another website..



lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 24 2009, 11:11 AM~13984000
> *did you see that score i posted the other day...?
> *


***** u a cheating ass *****...lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 24 2009, 10:51 AM~13983898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sergiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 24 2009, 11:14 AM~13984013
> *<~~~ watching Double O take my photos of this thread and post them in another website..
> lol
> *


i thought they would like to see the pics but i'll delete them  

they really belong in there specially on the EAST COAST RIDERS MIAMI FEST....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 24 2009, 10:16 AM~13984019
> ****** u a cheating ass *****...lol
> *


nah it was a glitch in the system that night....he got it fixed already...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 24 2009, 01:25 PM~13984057
> *i thought they would like to see the pics but i'll delete them
> 
> they really belong in there specially on the EAST COAST RIDERS MIAMI FEST....
> *



Lol.. i dont care.. just messing with you


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 24 2009, 01:36 PM~13983808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THATS A DEFECTED SISTA RIGHT THURRRRRR.
WHAT HAPPEN TO THE ASS?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*WUT DO YA'LL THINK OF MY NEW TOY... JUST GOT SOME 22'S....ROLLIN CAR CLUB VELLANO VSQ 3PCS WHEELS....*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SYSTEM FOR SALE 
2 12" AUDIOBAHNS & AN MTX1501D MONOBLOCK AMP. SELLING SYSTEM CHEAP FOR 350. 
NOT THE CHEAP AUDIOBAHNS, BOX UPGRADED TO THE DEEP ONE AND A CLASS D MTX AMP THAT DONT PLAY

OR IF SEPARATED ID GET 250 FOR THE AMP AND 130 FOR THE SUBS


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 24 2009, 08:37 AM~13983345
> *OK SO Y DONT EVERYBODY WITH LOWRIDERS JUICED OR NOT GO SHUT THE BEACH DOWN... OR UNLESS FOLKS DONT WANT TO GET THEIR RIDES WET...
> *


  I THINK THATS MAYBE ONE REASON Y U DONT SEE ONE LOWRIDER AT THE BEACH, N JUST TO MUCH TRAFFIC NOT MOVING :angry: :yessad:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

looking for some gold or chrome 2 prong knock offs hit me up .


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 24 2009, 08:37 AM~13983346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 24 2009, 12:30 PM~13984288
> *WUT DO YA'LL THINK OF MY NEW TOY... JUST GOT SOME 22'S....ROLLIN CAR CLUB VELLANO 3PCS WHEELS....
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

sup homies just got these last night to add to my chrome rear end if any of yall got chrome parts for the front end of a town car let me know now my rear is complete and got to start on the front now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@May 24 2009, 08:06 PM~13985402
> *sup homies just got these last night to add to my chrome rear end if any of yall got chrome parts for the front end of a town car let me know now my rear is complete and got to start on the front now
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 24 2009, 04:09 PM~13984478
> *looking for some gold or chrome 2 prong knock offs hit me up .
> *




whatsup tommy when you read this hit me up if you still have the extended a arms


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@May 24 2009, 12:30 PM~13984288
> *WUT DO YA'LL THINK OF MY NEW TOY... JUST GOT SOME 22'S....ROLLIN CAR CLUB VELLANO VSQ 3PCS WHEELS....
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhh shit ***** looking good homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

today was a good day


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Magik007, BUBBA-D, *GALO1111*

I just PMed you, hit me up


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

COUPE DE BEAR
:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GALO1111
:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

they little dirty


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

MizzLowRiderLady
NT SURE WHO U ARE BUT
:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13986728
> *GALO1111
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

At the shop with Chicho earlier, Doing things the right way..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 24 2009, 08:34 PM~13986850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

*8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Magik007, Miami305Rida, GbodyonD's, TRYMEBCH, CADILLAC D, HEAVErollerz90, DRòN



:wave:*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 24 2009, 10:36 PM~13986859
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Magik007, Miami305Rida, GbodyonD's, TRYMEBCH, CADILLAC D, HEAVErollerz90, DRòN
> 
> ...


*


:biggrin: WUZUP*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

ELEGANCE


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:machinegun:
:loco: 
:twak:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 24 2009, 10:36 PM~13986859
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Magik007, Miami305Rida, GbodyonD's, TRYMEBCH, CADILLAC D, HEAVErollerz90, DRòN
> 
> ...


*
:nicoderm: :wave:*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 24 2009, 09:37 PM~13987401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


first of wtf is that?

and second do they really think its kool to take the spinning kit off and paint the center?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 24 2009, 10:45 PM~13987492
> *first of wtf is that?
> 
> and second do they really think its kool to take the spinning kit off and paint the center?
> *


dont they take off the spinning kit when the bearing fucks up ?? :dunno:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 24 2009, 09:50 PM~13987543
> *dont they take off the spinning kit when the bearing fucks up ?? :dunno:
> *


yea but so 90 % of black boys ive seen in miami with spinners off is because they got bad bearing? in my opinion i dout it!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 24 2009, 09:52 PM~13987558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*dam g.n.'s are sexy!*


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 24 2009, 10:53 PM~13987566
> *yea but so 90 % of black boys ive seen in miami with spinners off is because they got bad bearing? in my opinion i dout it!
> *


i dunno too much bout them rims but . arent the bearings expensive as fuck for those rims? maybe they dont wanna spend the money on them shits.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 24 2009, 09:43 PM~13987468
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


Wuss up white bois!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13987592
> *i dunno too much bout them rims but . arent the bearings expensive as fuck for those rims? maybe they dont wanna spend the money on them shits.
> *


i dont think so but dont most of them act like big money ballers?  :dunno: 
buy a new set of wheels then.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 24 2009, 10:59 PM~13987638
> *i dont think so but dont most of them act like big money ballers?   :dunno:
> buy a new set of wheels then.
> *


fuck it :dunno:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ninty6 lincoln, MIA-HI-TECH, SoMiami, sweatitcadi, *lowbikeon20z,* fuckTHErest, Who Productions, sickassscion, HEAVErollerz90
:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 24 2009, 10:01 PM~13987660
> *fuck it  :dunno:
> *


i guess thats wat makes miami and all its diversity special..lol


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13986739
> *MizzLowRiderLady
> NT SURE WHO U ARE BUT
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13987689
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ninty6 lincoln, MIA-HI-TECH, SoMiami, sweatitcadi, lowbikeon20z, fuckTHErest, Who Productions, sickassscion, HEAVErollerz90
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13987638
> *i dont think so but dont most of them act like big money ballers?   :dunno:
> buy a new set of wheels then.
> *



it aint nothin bout the money for the bearings. they take em off cuz they like it that. they call em "wet backs" compared to with the kit on which they call "spin backs" :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 24 2009, 11:17 PM~13987784
> *it aint nothin bout the money for the bearings. they take em off cuz they  like it that. they call em "wet backs" compared to with the kit on which they call "spin backs" :cheesy:
> *


shit didnt know that. something new for me. :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13987784
> *it aint nothin bout the money for the bearings. they take em off cuz they  like it that. they call em "wet backs" compared to with the kit on which they call "spin backs" :cheesy:
> *


i still find it absolutely retarded but then thats just my opinion.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 24 2009, 11:35 PM~13987377
> *ELEGANCE
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Shit..

Now that is just sexy as hell


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/buick-g...al-id_12935.htm


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Buick-G...e-to_100644.htm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 25 2009, 12:52 AM~13987558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

4 Members: LARGE, wantsome, BIG L.A, Nepz95


:uh: 

Oh oh what are you up to HOLLYWOOD?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MORNING MIAMI


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up watson


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13986850
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 25 2009, 10:36 AM~13989287
> *whats up watson
> *


Chilling....what about you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@May 25 2009, 10:37 AM~13989293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Jeff I found ur twin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still Hated....you still owen this??????


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY FROM THE STREETSTYLE FLA FAMILY


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 25 2009, 07:54 AM~13989357
> *Still Hated....you still owen this??????
> 
> 
> ...


Nope it's up the road in Ft. Peirce........  not a hopper anymore either...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 25 2009, 07:54 AM~13989358
> *HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY FROM THE STREETSTYLE FLA FAMILY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 10:55 AM~13989362
> *Nope it's up the road in Ft. Peirce........  not a hopper anymore either...
> *


Damn that suckz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 25 2009, 10:54 AM~13989358
> *HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY FROM THE STREETSTYLE FLA FAMILY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 25 2009, 08:01 AM~13989379
> *Damn that suckz
> *


Fucked up part is i helped lift it to put big rims on it....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 11:04 AM~13989400
> *Fucked up part is i helped lift it to put big rims on it....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, ripsta85,* Made You A Hater*, Scarface, *INKSTINCT003*, luxridez, GbodyonD's
*HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 25 2009, 08:28 AM~13989522
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, ripsta85, Made You A Hater, Scarface, INKSTINCT003, luxridez, GbodyonD's
> HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Bowtie South*, tru6lu305, DANNY305, INKSTINCT003, Evelitog
what up boss...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 24 2009, 10:45 PM~13987992
> *Holy Shit..
> 
> Now that is just sexy as hell
> *



ELEGANCE SHIT RIGHT THERE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wats in the agenda today boys?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 25 2009, 07:52 AM~13989351
> *Jeff I found ur twin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SOUTH BEACH ONE MOE TIME


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 25 2009, 09:19 AM~13989780
> *SOUTH BEACH ONE MOE TIME
> *


shit i couldnt get into the beach last night...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHO'S ROLLIN WITH ME... ITS ONLY TWO LOWRIDERS ROLLIN OUT OF...............................


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 24 2009, 11:06 AM~13983433
> *Heres a miami local if you can find her...!
> 
> 
> ...


ITS TIME FOR ME TO MOVE TO THE 305


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Low_Ski_13, *INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305*, ripsta85

:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 25 2009, 09:40 AM~13989941
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Low_Ski_13, INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305, ripsta85
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 09:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...


tight work *****!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 09:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+May 25 2009, 09:57 AM~13990054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 12:54 PM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...



Damnnnn :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 NICEEE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 10:15 AM~13990169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam who was getting that birdie?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

the ***** with the camera....LOL....!


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 09:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

What they do


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

Low_Ski_13, tru6lu305


:wave: 
WATS GOING ON


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 11:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...



nice work...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 25 2009, 02:21 PM~13990665
> *Low_Ski_13, tru6lu305
> :wave:
> WATS GOING ON
> *



nothin much, just debatin wut we gon do...


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 25 2009, 01:24 PM~13990686
> *nothin much, just debatin wut we gon do...
> *


IDK WE MIGHT BE HEADIN TO SB


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

TiggerLS

wut up boss? hows the monte comin?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 12:15 PM~13990169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUD UP U LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 25 2009, 02:26 PM~13990706
> *IDK WE MIGHT BE HEADIN TO SB
> *


haha, thats where she wants to go... but the traffic... i told her if we go we gon bus it...


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 25 2009, 01:27 PM~13990712
> *TiggerLS
> 
> wut up boss? hows the monte comin?
> *


HE OUT WAXIN MY CAR NO **** :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 25 2009, 01:28 PM~13990722
> *haha, thats where she wants to go... but the traffic... i told her if we go we gon bus it...
> *


WE BEEN THERE FOR THE PAST 2 DAYS ITS BAD BUT NOT THAT BAD ITS THE PARKING


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Up for trade for Dayton or Zenith 13x7 w tires (no chinas). These are 14x6 zenith w tires and rims are in perfect condition...........pm if interested.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

today in Hollywood................. :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Who's riding to the beach


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 10:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Miami305Rida, LANNGA305, RoLLiN ShReK, B] Made You A Hater[/B], IIMPALAA

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 25 2009, 01:27 PM~13990712
> *TiggerLS
> 
> wut up boss? hows the monte comin?
> *


too much work homie, haven't had time
but soon enough

only got the fender and door on driver side left


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 25 2009, 10:52 AM~13989351
> *Jeff I found ur twin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Who's is that?? Is that in Fl?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

Scarface
:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@May 25 2009, 07:26 AM~13989258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

I HOPE YA'LL ****** R GOOD!!! AND WUT UP JORGE WUT IT DEW *****!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i was out there with mines but i had it on ma boys truck


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 25 2009, 02:26 PM~13991223
> *Scarface
> :wave:
> *


whats up *****!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 25 2009, 12:59 PM~13991453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 now thats wat am talkin about!!! them chikos lookin gangsta on them bikes i bet people r breakin neck on them more them those bois rydin those big wheels


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@May 25 2009, 10:37 AM~13989293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


te cojieron la manzana :0


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 11:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

1963 Impala on eBay













http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=230345065020


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

why is there new fenders on the impala?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 11:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 25 2009, 03:54 PM~13991874
> *why is there new fenders on the impala?
> *


other ones were messed up, the car does need paint.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 09:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

comming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 05:07 PM~13992434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 09:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT WORK DRE WHO DID THE WORK FOR YOU? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13992455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 05:07 PM~13992434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

looking like shit..................


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 06:07 PM~13992434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 09:54 AM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 03:07 PM~13992434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

not a vert...but another g'body hittin the streets soon...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 05:41 PM~13993113
> *not a vert...but another g'body hittin the streets soon...
> 
> 
> ...


keep it lowrider homie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+May 25 2009, 05:07 PM~13992434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 12:54 PM~13990036
> *SOME NEW PINSTRIPPING AND AIRBRUSH DONE TO THE MONTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@May 25 2009, 03:21 PM~13991176
> *Who's is that?? Is that in Fl?
> *


Some guy on here.....he from up north I think.....he build like 4 caddy's already


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13992455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 25 2009, 04:46 PM~13993162
> *keep it lowrider homie
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Hellraizer, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305......whats good gentlemen....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 07:41 PM~13993113
> *not a vert...but another g'body hittin the streets soon...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 08:05 PM~13993329
> *Still Hated, Hellraizer, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305......whats good gentlemen....
> *


Been bbQ all day :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 06:07 PM~13992434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh man another with a working top de pinga :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13992455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dale side by side


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, *DANNY305*




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 08:05 PM~13993329
> *Still Hated, Hellraizer, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305......whats good gentlemen....
> *



chilling big dog and your self this weather sucks but fuck it


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 25 2009, 08:09 PM~13993348
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, DANNY305
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: was good fool


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 25 2009, 02:50 PM~13990911
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Miami305Rida, LANNGA305, RoLLiN ShReK, B] Made You A Hater[/B], IIMPALAA
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 25 2009, 05:06 PM~13993333
> *Been bbQ all day  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 05:10 PM~13992455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

$7,500 or b/o
2pump/6batt with reinforcment
new (motor, paint w/graphix, intererio, tv/radio, hydros, wheels & tires, grill & emblems)


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 25 2009, 05:10 PM~13993353
> *chilling big dog  and your self this weather sucks but fuck it
> *


chillin.....puttin some things together for the picnic....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, BLAZED96, DRòN, *Magik007, DANNY305, *"ACE", gaby87


WHATS GOOD BIG M BOYS...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 08:28 PM~13993530
> *chillin.....puttin some things together for the picnic....
> *



good deal :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2009, 08:30 PM~13993551
> *MISTER ED, BLAZED96, DRòN, Magik007, DANNY305, "ACE", gaby87
> WHATS GOOD BIG M BOYS...
> *



na here chilling same old shit


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

today at the shop


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 08:38 PM~13993654
> *today at the shop
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a party...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 05:38 PM~13993654
> *today at the shop
> 
> 
> ...


Nice............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13993654
> *today at the shop
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members:* MISTER ED*, "ACE", STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, INKSTINCT003, greg nice
:wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 25 2009, 09:01 PM~13993883
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MISTER ED, "ACE", STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, INKSTINCT003, greg nice
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats good....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2009, 06:09 PM~13993968
> *whats good....
> *


aint shit.. sup wit u i see u got on the lowrider game...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah but i dont understand it so i said f&@k it....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

anyone have 13s or 14s for sale condition dont really matter just as long as they hold air


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 07:41 PM~13993113
> *not a vert...but another g'body hittin the streets soon...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 08:38 PM~13993654
> *today at the shop
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

wtf eric we needa hurry uppppppp..lol


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2009, 05:07 PM~13992434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 25 2009, 03:37 PM~13992638
> *TIGHT WORK DRE WHO DID THE WORK FOR YOU? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I DID THE AIRBRUSH AND KIONI WITH THE PURPLE MONTY DID THE PINSTRIPE AND THE LEAFING


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 08:33 PM~13993579
> *yum...yum....yum....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@May 25 2009, 10:37 AM~13989293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE FUN... I WAS IN ORLANDO.... YO, DAT LIGHT BLUE VERT IS CLEAN ASS FUCK,.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 25 2009, 12:35 AM~13987377
> *ELEGANCE
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 25 2009, 12:52 AM~13987558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 25 2009, 07:37 PM~13994950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam alex's car looks right on the money! nice pics phil


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody got an engine for sale? pm me..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

wassup phil...?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 25 2009, 10:22 PM~13995532
> *dam alex's car looks right on the money! nice pics phil
> *




Thanks man.. He should have kept the spokes on


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 10:32 PM~13995648
> *wassup phil...?
> *




y0 Nesto


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 25 2009, 07:33 PM~13995660
> *y0 Nesto
> *


tired man...to much bar b que today.....nice pic....clean car too....ill holla at you tomorrow....!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Did a job at RokBar today..

P Diddy was there.. he's not as friendly as i thought =/


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 25 2009, 08:36 PM~13995705
> *Did a job at RokBar today..
> 
> P Diddy was there.. he's not as friendly as i thought =/
> *


i knew that...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13995654
> *Thanks man.. He should have kept the spokes on
> *


yea same here....but it dont look bad on the 20z either


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 25 2009, 07:36 PM~13995705
> *Did a job at RokBar today..
> 
> P Diddy was there.. he's not as friendly as i thought =/
> *


i could have gave you the run down on him...i had a red carpet event in la and he was there....total asshole...we asked him for a photo and he told us to go get one off the internet....! so i took it anyways...fuck him....i thought it was funny to hear it from him... but the kids that was there for the event was mad at him...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 08:40 PM~13995758
> *i could have gave you the run down on him...i had a red carpet event in la and he was there....total asshole...we asked him for a photo and he told us to go get one off the internet....! so i took it anyways...fuck him....i thought it was funny to hear it from him... but the kids that was there for the event was mad at him...
> *


dudes a total cock sucka


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Born 2 Die, sickassscion,* HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, hnicustoms
watson u should of gone to the beach i had a tripp and a half


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2009, 08:38 PM~13993654
> *today at the shop
> 
> 
> ...


that purple monte is no joke at all...cleanest one ive seen in a while...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 25 2009, 08:36 PM~13995705
> *Did a job at RokBar today..
> 
> P Diddy was there.. he's not as friendly as i thought =/
> *


lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

here tito....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 12:05 AM~13996048
> *here tito....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:05 PM~13996048
> *here tito....
> 
> 
> ...


that shit sexy...lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

first caddy 1996


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 25 2009, 09:16 PM~13996180
> *first caddy 1996
> 
> 
> ...


hammmers and vogues ftw!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2009, 12:16 AM~13996180
> *first caddy 1996
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

wht it do mia fest wht good tonite homies


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

old school pics


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 25 2009, 09:22 PM~13996263
> *wht it do mia fest wht good tonite homies
> *


shit nothing


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

new dayz pics


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 25 2009, 08:23 PM~13996279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats clean right there...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:29 PM~13996363
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats clean right there...!
> *


where the fuck you been


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> damn they are wasted....!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111+May 25 2009, 09:23 PM~13996279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats and individuals car from new jersey


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13996383
> *thats and individuals car from new jersey
> *


ya billy the kid


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 25 2009, 09:23 PM~13996279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> WOW...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:35 PM~13996452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC THAT CADDY IS CLEAN TO


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

wht dey do galo1111 who prod... bubba d :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 25 2009, 09:37 PM~13996496
> *wht dey do galo1111 who prod... bubba d  :dunno:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SHIT HEAD SPINGING LIKE 7 SEA'S


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13996496
> *wht dey do galo1111 who prod... bubba d  :dunno:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:40 PM~13996533
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


O YES


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2009, 12:38 AM~13996509
> *SHIT HEAD SPINGING LIKE 7 SEA'S
> *



for real homie me too on dat bacardi n coke yaaa boyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 25 2009, 09:43 PM~13996577
> *for real homie me too on dat bacardi n coke yaaa boyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


HEY


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:46 PM~13996623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I LIKE THAT CAR


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i wish i was payin attention when she walked by....!

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:49 PM~13996665
> *i wish i was payin attention when she walked by....!
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


*god daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:49 PM~13996665
> *i wish i was payin attention when she walked by....!
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


NICE I WILL SEE ALOT OF THAT TOMORROW


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:52 PM~13996706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god bless caucasian women!!!!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 25 2009, 08:54 PM~13996732
> *god bless caucasian women!!!!!!!
> *


LOL...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:59 PM~13996842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DAMN WE MUST BE BORD AS FUCK


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 12:59 AM~13996842
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i agree i like it toooo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TOOTIES TOMORROW


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2009, 01:05 AM~13996944
> *TOOTIES TOMORROW
> *



im down
homie for dat wht time


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Im going to bed.....goodnight love ones.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 10:09 PM~13996998
> *Im going to bed.....goodnight love ones.....
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13996990
> *im done homie for dat wht time
> *


ABOUT 1 OR 2


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2009, 01:10 AM~13997023
> *ABOUT 1 OR 2
> *



im down brng out the 79 cadi for da striperz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

iceman42776, Euro2low, yo wats poppin


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 26 2009, 01:25 AM~13997208
> *iceman42776, Euro2low, yo wats poppin
> *


yooo laz n phil whts good


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

low sj=ki 13 whts god homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 26 2009, 01:35 AM~13997346
> *low sj=ki 13 whts god homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillin homie just got home from the beach...


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 25 2009, 03:25 PM~13991645
> *te cojieron la manzana :0
> *


you shout the fuck out fool


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 25 2009, 10:29 PM~13997264
> *yooo laz n phil whts good
> *


chilling homey


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil trow back from that boy so hood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn eveyone posting up pics ima post mine tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 25 2009, 07:30 PM~13993551
> *MISTER ED, BLAZED96, DRòN, Magik007, DANNY305, "ACE", gaby87
> WHATS GOOD BIG M BOYS...
> *


Chillin homie, Sup with you


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, scan, *4THAHATERS*

WHATS GOOD


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 26 2009, 05:02 AM~13998469
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lowridergame305, scan, 4THAHATERS
> 
> ...


on my way to work....wut they do


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, *fuckTHErest*, MISTER ED, TiggerLS, scan

WHATS THE DEAL BIG BOY :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 26 2009, 04:38 AM~13998182
> *Chillin homie, Sup with you
> *



SAME SH!T D!FFERENT DAY............


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 26 2009, 05:05 AM~13998479
> *on my way to work....wut they do
> *



HERE AT WORK TRYING TO KEEP AWAKE LOL


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2009, 12:29 AM~13996359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can paint three of those murals for some of that ass!!!
ONE PLEASE!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: WhiteChocolate, Juiced82MarkVI, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

sup eddie!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody got a connect on windshields?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 07:18 AM~13999020
> *anybody got a connect on windshields?
> *


this dude on east hia takes care of me experto auto glass 305 691 1711 his name is uba


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Euro2low, MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Residential A/C coil cleaning Special $150.00 hit me up....(786)316-7292


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 07:25 AM~13999061
> *this dude on east hia takes care of me experto auto glass 305 691 1711 his name is uba
> *


thankx meng :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good Morning....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+May 26 2009, 07:45 AM~13999215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good morning sunshine...lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning sunshine...lol
[/quote]

LOL...!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 26 2009, 10:28 AM~13999087
> *Euro2low, MAAANDO
> 
> :wave:
> *


Sup Big Homie! :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:10 AM~13999417
> *good morning sunshine...lol
> LOL...!
> *


u **** u went to sleep too early


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

it was late for me when i was up at 5 yesterday....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:12 AM~13999447
> *it was late for me when i was up at 5 yesterday....!
> *


blah blah blah..lol


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 12:35 AM~13996452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We needed more lowriders at the beach yesterday!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 26 2009, 08:14 AM~13999468
> *We needed more lowriders at the beach yesterday!
> *


wat u mean?









i was there too...lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

This dude was haulin ass....i was doing 100 just to keep up with him....


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 11:15 AM~13999477
> *wat u mean?
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I didn't see it


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Peek-a-boo...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:16 AM~13999488
> *This dude was haulin ass....i was doing 100 just to keep up with him....
> 
> 
> ...


we talking about lowriders and u put that up... tisk tisk


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 26 2009, 08:17 AM~13999495
> *lol, I didn't see it
> *


i was out there till about 6 30 then i dipped


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Hows this for a low rider....?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:23 AM~13999550
> *Hows this for a low rider....?
> 
> 
> ...


tooo fruit colored for me im more of a solid color person


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

that car has more paint than maaco...!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 10:35 PM~13996452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice BLVD Miami ! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13999614
> *that car has more paint than maaco...!
> *


ill give u maaco


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:23 AM~13999550
> *Hows this for a low rider....?
> 
> 
> ...


tight work! :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 08:34 AM~13999684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maaco?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 07:06 AM~13998935
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WhiteChocolate, Juiced82MarkVI, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


whats goin on


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 08:40 AM~13999739
> *maaco?
> *


lol na man i just like solid colors like that. my old box


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 26 2009, 08:43 AM~13999770
> *whats goin on
> *


sup man u coming out wed?


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

what u bois think about this.. lol crazy shit..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 08:46 AM~13999796
> *what u bois think about this.. lol crazy shit..
> 
> 
> ...


u want my honest opinion jorge? they destroied a g body


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 08:45 AM~13999788
> *lol na man i just like solid colors like that. my old box
> *


 i think i remember that box :biggrin: BTW glass doctor wanted 220 to have it installed and that place u gave me wants 130! when u see me i owe u a 6 pack :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 25 2009, 09:35 PM~13996452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ITS ANGEL , HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A MINUTE.......


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 08:47 AM~13999816
> *u want my honest opinion jorge? they destroied a g body
> *


same here homie!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 08:46 AM~13999796
> *what u bois think about this.. lol crazy shit..
> 
> 
> ...


ghey :uh: 

i was at south beach sunday night and saw a 300C front on a box caprice :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :loco:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 08:48 AM~13999823
> *i think i remember that box :biggrin:  BTW glass doctor wanted 220 to have it installed and that place u gave me wants 130! when u see me i owe u a 6 pack :biggrin:
> *


no problem mang them boys always take care of me, im glad they took care of u


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 08:49 AM~13999834
> *ghey :uh:
> 
> i was at south beach sunday night and saw a 300C front on a box caprice :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :loco:
> *


de PINGA!! :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 08:49 AM~13999834
> *ghey :uh:
> 
> i was at south beach sunday night and saw a 300C front on a box caprice :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 08:47 AM~13999816
> *u want my honest opinion jorge? they destroied a g body
> *


x10000 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

check out this crazy white boy...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 08:57 AM~13999921
> *check out this crazy white boy...
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste!! :uh: :angry:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 08:55 AM~13999899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


me and my dawg looked at each other like :nosad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 08:57 AM~13999921
> *check out this crazy white boy...
> 
> 
> ...


sumbody shoot this cracka :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

u know.... i dont mind them boys with the bigs ugly wheels and the huge lifts.. i guess everyone has their own style.they might think that lowriders are ugly too. but wen u get a perfectly good CAR and ruin it that aint right!



LOL... DO I HAVE A AMEN?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 08:57 AM~13999921
> *check out this crazy white boy...
> 
> 
> ...


lol show that to carlos (impalaa) and he will go on a hunting spree...lol


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 09:00 AM~13999952
> *u know.... i dont mind them boys with the bigs ugly wheels and the huge lifts.. i guess everyone has their own style.they might think that lowriders are ugly too. but wen u get a perfectly good CAR and ruin it that aint right!
> LOL... DO I HAVE A AMEN?
> *


AMEN!! :angel:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

yo wayne u on layitlow, ***** i see u...lol are u in ur lunch brake??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 09:06 AM~14000005
> *yo wayne u on layitlow, ***** i see u...lol are u in ur lunch brake??
> *


ninja ass ******...lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 09:57 AM~13999921
> *check out this crazy white boy...
> 
> 
> ...


you can tell its a white boy :angry: fuck he fuck up a bad ass ride


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 09:45 AM~13999794
> *sup man u coming out wed?
> *


what ride you have now :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 26 2009, 09:16 AM~14000106
> *what ride you have now  :uh:
> *


still have my fleetwood


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 08:58 AM~13999933
> *what a waste!! :uh:  :angry:
> *


have u seen the rust on that impala to be 3 wheelin' like that..... :nono:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 26 2009, 09:20 AM~14000141
> *have u seen the rust on that impala to be 3 wheelin' like that..... :nono:
> *


rusted to the balls!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 09:22 AM~14000162
> *rusted to the balls!!
> *


under the bumper only has more then on 13 of my cars


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 25 2009, 11:20 PM~13997706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she was sexxy!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 08:57 AM~13999921
> *check out this crazy white boy...
> 
> 
> ...


And he cut the roof off of it...lmao he thinks he's riding super hard..let him come to Miami or Cali with car!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@May 23 2009, 12:26 PM~13978657
> *DAMN CLAUDIO SHYT ON POINT!
> *


thanks pimp!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13999621
> * Nice BLVD Miami ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@May 26 2009, 09:36 AM~14000281
> *And he cut the roof off of it...lmao he thinks he's riding super hard..let him come to Miami or Cali with car!!!! :biggrin:
> *


The sad thing is that i think is a real Vert!!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 09:08 AM~14000030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 10:23 AM~13999550
> *Hows this for a low rider....?
> 
> 
> ...




City and state please


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 26 2009, 09:54 AM~14000455
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *


mo' pics meng 
:wow:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 08:57 AM~14000499
> *City and state please
> *


Los Angeles Ca....you want the contact to hook up with him...?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I NEED WATSONS PHONE NUMBER.....ASAP....!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *TRYMEBCH,* Juiced82MarkVI, *hwdsfinest, Born 2 Die, Euro2low*


:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 26 2009, 11:27 AM~14001577
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, TRYMEBCH, Juiced82MarkVI, hwdsfinest, Born 2 Die, Euro2low
> :wave:
> *


yo wats poppin big pimpin


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

5 Members: hwdsfinest, *TRYMEBCH*, BIG L.A, Born 2 Die, *Low_Ski_13*

whats up


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 26 2009, 01:38 PM~14001669
> *5 Members: hwdsfinest, TRYMEBCH, BIG L.A, Born 2 Die, Low_Ski_13
> 
> whats up
> *


SHIT CHILLIN WIT A THIS FUCKIN RAIN


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

so far so good on this end no rain here....!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 26 2009, 01:27 PM~14001577
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, TRYMEBCH, Juiced82MarkVI, hwdsfinest, Born 2 Die, Euro2low
> :wave:
> *


WATS GOOD :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

here chilin with the kids... :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:44 PM~14001731
> *so far so good on this end no rain here....!
> *


ULL GET IT


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 11:15 AM~13999477
> *wat u mean?
> 
> 
> ...


13 or 14


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

its freaking pouring over here!! shit!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

all around me i see black clouds and hear thunder and not one drop....!
this should make your rainy days seem alittle better....!


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 01:57 PM~14001868
> *its freaking pouring over here!! shit!!
> *


*hope all the cars are covered its raining with HAIL dat shit sucks*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 11:23 AM~13999550
> *Hows this for a low rider....?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:57 PM~14001210
> *I NEED WATSONS PHONE NUMBER.....ASAP....!
> *


  ok pm you


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 26 2009, 12:06 PM~14002008
> *hope all the cars are covered its raining with HAIL dat shit sucks
> *


 For real, dam freaking storm... :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@May 26 2009, 11:49 AM~14001783
> *13 or 14
> *


13x7 og wires


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 12:09 PM~14002035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this chick serious


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 26 2009, 12:06 PM~14002008
> *and if u got a roof leak sucks to be u!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 11:16 AM~14002103
> *this chick serious
> *


both those pics where the same girl....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 03:21 PM~14002155
> *both those pics where the same girl....!
> *


post more pic's of that towncar plz


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

who ever is south of davie you got a big storm comin that way...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL you like that huh...? thats the only pic i have of it...but ill ask my boys out in cali to get me some of it...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i finally got some rain drops...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

shit now its pourin down...!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

lalo22, Mazda350, LOWLYFE71, *~RoLl1NReGaL~,* *INKSTINCT003,* Who Productions, cyclopes98, dominicano3o5
:wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 26 2009, 12:52 PM~14002447
> *lalo22, Mazda350, LOWLYFE71, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, INKSTINCT003, Who Productions, cyclopes98, dominicano3o5
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAS GOING ON..


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

que bola picadillo!!!RoLl1NReGaL~,


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 26 2009, 12:53 PM~14002465
> *WAS GOING ON..
> *


not much here chillin in the bad weather


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 03:24 PM~14002185
> *LOL you like that huh...? thats the only pic i have of it...but ill ask my boys out in cali to get me some of it...!
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@May 26 2009, 12:53 PM~14002467
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up moe what u been up to


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 26 2009, 03:57 PM~14002518
> *what up moe what u been up to
> *


relaxin gettin better here :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 26 2009, 03:54 PM~14002482
> *que bola picadillo!!!RoLl1NReGaL~,
> *


wut up biatch


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 12:54 PM~14002476
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 12:05 PM~14002584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my home girl right there...shes bad ass....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14002649
> *thats my home girl right there...shes bad ass....!
> *


ya man she tight work you know I like bbw & super thick woman but she can get it :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 12:12 PM~14002658
> *ya man she tight work you know I like bbw & super thick woman but she can get it  :biggrin:
> *


here you go watson ocala florida


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 03:15 PM~14002100
> *13x7 og wires
> *


aren't you worried about hitting something on the bottom from car being so low and not juiced


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 01:12 PM~14002658
> *ya man she tight work you know I like bbw & super thick woman but she can get it  :biggrin:
> *


wat up pimp..... :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 04:20 PM~14002713
> *here you go watson ocala florida
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :around: :nono: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:20 PM~14002713
> *here you go watson ocala florida
> 
> 
> ...


*bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: das fucked up!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NEED IT GONE ASAP.......

FOR SALE 2006 SUZUKI LTR 450 TITLE AND REGISTERED.....$4000 O.BO.
YOU WONT FIND ONE CLEANER...........786-255-0170


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 26 2009, 04:21 PM~14002720
> *wat up pimp..... :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: What up boss....A.K.A. BIGBODY DADDY OF THE SOUTH.....MAN YOU GOT ALOT OF THESE *****'S IN OTHER TOPIC'S TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW YOU GOT SUCH A CRAZY LOCKUP


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

he said he liked them big....thats a big ass woman....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 04:24 PM~14002748
> *bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: das fucked up!
> *


Not realyyyyyy man that shiit dont even get me mad nomore...Fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 02:05 PM~14002584
> *
> 
> 
> ...



..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@May 26 2009, 01:20 PM~14002718
> *aren't you worried about hitting something on the bottom from car being so low and not juiced
> *


na primo i dont drive like a asshole, im pretty careful and it wont be stock for long... :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 12:27 PM~14002778
> *Not realyyyyyy man that shiit dont even get me mad nomore...Fuck it :biggrin:
> *


besides he knows im jokin with him....thats more titos style right there....!LOL...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:26 PM~14002768
> *he said he liked them big....thats a big ass woman....!
> *


still ***** thats a big bitch.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 01:03 PM~14002570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that right there


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 04:30 PM~14002800
> *i like that right there
> *


Shit what both of you going to do? Watch a workout tape *****? U gotta stick to them little hoes.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 26 2009, 04:27 PM~14002782
> *:0 VERY NICE A+ CONDITION
> *


Ill post more pic's of her in lil homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 04:30 PM~14002800
> *i like that right there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 04:33 PM~14002849
> *Shit what both of you going to do? Watch a workout tape *****? U gotta stick to them little hoes.
> *


That's fuckd up homie......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 01:33 PM~14002849
> *Shit what both of you going to do? Watch a workout tape *****? U gotta stick to them little hoes.
> *


***** i dnt know about u but that aint shit but another hoe.
like ice cube sed :I felt on the big fat fanny
Pulled out the jammy, and killed the punanny
And my dick runs deep so deep so deep
Put her ass to sleep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

what do you think of this....?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Who Productions, *rollin-orange*, R.O CUTTY, 94pimplac, slash, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SOLO UHP
oye ******* answer ur fone!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:39 PM~14002901
> *what do you think of this....?
> 
> 
> ...


thats tyte work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 04:26 PM~14002768
> *he said he liked them big....thats a big ass woman....!
> *


ok let me use the word pluz size from now


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 12:39 PM~14002907
> *ok let me use the word pluz size from now
> 
> 
> ...


you would get lost in that shit..... LOL...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:40 PM~14002910
> *you would get lost in that shit..... LOL...!
> *


thats way tooooo big for me


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

something like this watson...?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:39 PM~14002901
> *what do you think of this....?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 01:39 PM~14002907
> *ok let me use the word pluz size from now
> 
> 
> ...


something wrong with her pinky?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:42 PM~14002922
> *something like this watson...?
> 
> 
> ...


thats wat im talking about...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 04:40 PM~14002910
> *you would get lost in that shit..... LOL...!
> *


 :biggrin: sure if you say so


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 04:42 PM~14002922
> *something like this watson...?
> 
> 
> ...


  she cute


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 01:46 PM~14002958
> *:biggrin: sure if you say so
> *


wat up watson these boys funny today huh? lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 04:42 PM~14002929
> *something wrong with her pinky?
> *


not no & dont care............... she cute :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

keep the ladies pics small, and thick ....not huge and ugly. PLZ !!! :nono:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

it was gettin dead so you know we had to make some fun about something....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 26 2009, 01:49 PM~14002991
> *keep the ladies pics small, and  thick ....not huge and ugly. PLZ !!!  :nono:
> *


lol ....x2000


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 04:47 PM~14002969
> *wat up watson these boys funny today huh?  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:51 PM~14003002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nesto u got the back and ill cover the front...lol j/k


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

So...where is MZ LADY ?? is she on lockdown?? :banghead:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 26 2009, 01:51 PM~14003008
> *So...where is MZ LADY ??  is she on lockdown??  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: das fucked up


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:51 PM~14003002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thatz tight work rite there.....u got a pic from the back ??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 26 2009, 04:49 PM~14002991
> *keep the ladies pics small, and  thick ....not huge and ugly. PLZ !!!  :nono:
> *


ok just do what I do....one ppl post pic's of female's I dont like I just dont post on tham so if you dont like what you see...than post ur owen pic's of what you


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *INKSTINCT003*, Austin Ace, rollin-orange, Nepz95, Who Productions, R.O CUTTY, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, TiggerLS, *Born 2 Die*, 94pimplac
:wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 01:52 PM~14003014
> *:roflmao: das fucked up
> *


NAH...I meant that in a good way? she hasnt been in here 4 a while, 
:dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14003002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 26 2009, 02:25 PM~14002758
> *NEED IT GONE ASAP.......
> 
> FOR SALE 2006 SUZUKI LTR 450 TITLE AND REGISTERED.....$4000 O.BO.
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 26 2009, 01:54 PM~14003030
> *NAH...I meant that in a good way? she hasnt been in here 4 a while,
> :dunno:
> *


and notice her arch enemy is missing too


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 26 2009, 12:52 PM~14003018
> *thatz tight work rite there.....u got a pic from the back ??
> 
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 26 2009, 01:54 PM~14003033
> *
> *


sup dawg hows ur cousin?


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

haha, u on point photo man :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 02:53 PM~14003019
> *ok just do what I do....one ppl post pic's of female's I dont like I just dont post on tham so if you dont like what you see...than post ur owen pic's of what you
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

REY DEL BARRIO,

:worship: 

j/k was up *****!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 26 2009, 12:57 PM~14003061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 01:58 PM~14003063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 26 2009, 04:57 PM~14003061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Where im from we call these here.... HOOD GOODIES...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 01:54 PM~14003027
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, INKSTINCT003, Austin Ace, rollin-orange, Nepz95, Who Productions, R.O CUTTY, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, TiggerLS, Born 2 Die, 94pimplac
> :wave:
> *


yo wats poppin cuz


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY


here you go


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 03:51 PM~14003002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That chick in the back looks like her face caught on fire.. and someone put it out with a rake..

That is gross..

Definitely shouldnt represent what we have in Miami..


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

YOU GUYS GETTING ANY HAIL DOWN THERE???


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 02:07 PM~14003180
> *That chick in the back looks like her face caught on fire.. and someone put it out with a rake..
> 
> That is gross..
> ...


lol!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 05:06 PM~14003170
> *2DAYWASAGOODDAY
> here you go
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 01:09 PM~14003205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 01:07 PM~14003180
> *That chick in the back looks like her face caught on fire.. and someone put it out with a rake..
> 
> That is gross..
> ...


 i was looking at the one in the front....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 01:11 PM~14003230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes watson thats what im talkin about..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 05:12 PM~14003238
> *yes watson thats what im talkin about..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 26 2009, 05:15 PM~14003275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damnnnn nice


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

now thatz what we like :thumbsup: keep it up.


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 03:57 PM~14003062
> *REY DEL BARRIO,
> 
> :worship:
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14003232
> *i was looking at the one in the front....
> *




So is every guy that ever sees the one in the back


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here yall go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 02:13 PM~14003256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn damn damn damn!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D, -CAROL CITY-, orientalmontecarlo, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 26 2009, 01:28 PM~14003412
> *here yall go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bring them to my next shoot....!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7TBDcnQpFw


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 26 2009, 04:40 PM~14003561
> *CADILLAC D, -CAROL CITY-, orientalmontecarlo, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP WHITE BOI JUST LOOKING AT THE HOES :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 04:40 PM~14003567
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7TBDcnQpFw
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



***** GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 26 2009, 02:45 PM~14003622
> ****** GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT :biggrin:
> *


that fool fell STR8 to the ground..


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

dude tryin to make it rain on em' lik he's a stripper at BT'S!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

CLEANING OUT THE GARAGE!
$200 EACH OR $500 FOR ALL 3 1 800 WATT MIDS AND HIGHS AND 2 -1000 FOR BASS

























BANSHEE PLASTICS ALL BLACK LIGHT SCRATCHES $250









AIR TANK 60 GAL??? $150 NEEDS A NEW PAINT JOB AND BOTTOM DRAIN PLUG RUNS AND BUILDS PRESSURE









BOWFLEX ULTIMATE $400 (NEW $1,800)









CALL ME AT 786-255-0170


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 26 2009, 05:28 PM~14003412
> *here yall go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Up for trade for Dayton or Zenith 13x7 w tires (no chinas). These are 14x6 zenith w tires and rims are in perfect condition...........pm if interested.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 26 2009, 05:40 PM~14003561
> *CADILLAC D, -CAROL CITY-, orientalmontecarlo, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wasupp baller :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2009, 04:13 PM~14003911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 PM ME THE PRICE ON THE WHEELS


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 04:39 PM~14002907
> *ok let me use the word pluz size from now
> 
> 
> ...


 naw man thats more like break ur back size..whooooooooo :0


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

THE BIGGEST HOPPER!.....AND IT FLIES TOO!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gk5EUYWfI2M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gk5EUYWfI2M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


what ya now bout aircraft hydros......


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 11:19 AM~13999514
> *i was out there till about 6 30 then i dipped
> *


we were there from like 1 until 9 something.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14003002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that white girl on the left has a phat asss


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 26 2009, 04:38 PM~14004153
> *PM ME THE PRICE ON THE WHEELS
> *


The price is a set of 13's ................stated in the add, trades only.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 WHEELING ON 28S :uh: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 02:42 PM~14002342
> *shit now its pourin down...!
> *


LOL I TOLD U


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 26 2009, 12:06 PM~14002008
> *hope all the cars are covered its raining with HAIL dat shit sucks
> *


LET ME KNOW IF THERES DAMAGE ON YOUR VEHICLES !!! 

DID ANYONE GET ANY HAIL DAMAGE ON THIER VEHICLES ?? GO CHECK :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14004304
> *The price is a set of 13's ................stated in the add, trades only.
> *



AIGHT MAN GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I forgot about these two....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 26 2009, 02:58 PM~14004367
> *LOL I TOLD U
> *


laugh now....!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 04:59 PM~14003769
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck.. you serious??? they got a cut out of liquor on the side of the car.. thats just begging to get pulled over


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 26 2009, 04:28 PM~14003412
> *here yall go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




I know you all like that big girl look.. but that broad on the left.. actually has a nice modeling body.. would like to see a shot with her eyes open though lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: DUVAL, GiZmO84, Euro2low, TiggerLS, Who Productions, luxridez, lowbikeon20z, Born 2 Die, Made You A Hater, TRYMEBCH


WHATS GOOD NINJAS


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 26 2009, 03:44 PM~14004846
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: DUVAL, GiZmO84, Euro2low, TiggerLS, Who Productions, luxridez, lowbikeon20z, Born 2 Die, Made You A Hater, TRYMEBCH
> WHATS GOOD NINJAS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 05:40 PM~14003567
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7TBDcnQpFw
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



dam yall know he FUCKED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

what they do dade county


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 02:03 PM~14002570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what bang bros was she on?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@May 26 2009, 08:29 PM~14005297
> *what bang bros was she on?
> *


Big tits round asses


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

need to sell have an entire front for a 1990 chevy caprice fenders,hood and fiberglass front header panel and one peice filler for the front $550 obo.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@May 26 2009, 08:29 PM~14005297
> *what bang bros was she on?
> *


not sure


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2009, 09:44 PM~14006016
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER   :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats good tom


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 07:42 PM~14004806
> *I know you all like that big girl look.. but that broad on the left.. actually has a nice modeling body.. would like to see a shot with her eyes open though lol
> *


 :uh: UHM DID U NOT SEE THE SET OF JUGS THE ONE ON THE RIGHT OF HER HAS........ ONE TIT COVER ONE OF MY 13'S  
BOTH R HOTT AS HELL!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

If my boy comes down to south florida im going to hook him up with some of you guys here....he paints alot of the cars in cali.....


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 06:25 PM~14004629
> *laugh now....!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 26 2009, 06:34 PM~14006675
> *:rofl:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 02:07 PM~14003180
> *That chick in the back looks like her face caught on fire.. and someone put it out with a rake..
> 
> That is gross..
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: i swear this shit had my side hurting!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

if anyone is intrested i need to trade my 22inch rims for 20s i have three new tires and one that the inside is wearing rims are very clean one does have a dent but its on the inside of the rims the outsides are flawless pm if intrested


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14006732
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: TRYMEBCH, HiLoHyDrOs, *RoLLiN ShReK*, BIG CHRIS STL OG, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, huesone, hwdsfinest, Euro2low, chevyboy01
:wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

hwdsfinest, Euro2low
WUD UP GUYS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wats goin on ppl this shit dead!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 26 2009, 06:44 PM~14006808
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

decided to give her a small face lift!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 26 2009, 10:54 PM~14006989
> *
> decided to give her a small face lift!
> 
> ...


  PROPS


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 26 2009, 07:54 PM~14006989
> *
> decided to give her a small face lift!
> 
> ...


Nice....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 08:47 PM~14006057
> *:biggrin: whats good tom
> *


 :wave:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Simple and clean, but im happy with it!


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Done with my part, off to the body shop she goes...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lookin real good hue!!! any pics of the 61 in the driveway :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2009, 11:12 PM~14007287
> *lookin real good hue!!! any pics of the 61 in the driveway :biggrin:
> *


wassup wit yo shit fool i see its sprayed already ..u finna make it in time for da picnic


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 26 2009, 08:16 PM~14007337
> *wassup wit yo shit fool i see its sprayed already ..u finna make it in time for da picnic
> *


Whats good Jason. Thank you homie. Got pics of the 61, but its undercover for now.  

Its not sprayed Oriental. She was just clean before. Notice the block and notice the color!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 26 2009, 11:03 PM~14007131
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 26 2009, 08:21 PM~14007451
> *Whats good Jason. Thank you homie. Got pics of the 61, but its undercover for now.
> 
> Its not sprayed Oriental. She was just clean before. Notice the block and notice the color!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 26 2009, 07:56 PM~14007011
> * PROPS
> *


thank you homie! just trying to get out there and ride...... :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i was saving that one for the picnic but she moved to texas...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

heres a better one watson...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

ehh her face?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

fucked up.. you just lost a friend


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14007816
> *fucked up.. you just lost a friend
> *


lol...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:43 PM~14007801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she needs to shave b4 i holla....lol nohomo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 07:47 PM~14007865
> *she needs to shave b4 i holla....lol nohomo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol tito your a fool for that one...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:48 PM~14007889
> *lol tito your a fool for that one...!
> *


man i need to laugh...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i think phil is on the way over here to kill me...LOL....!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

ima post some of my shit up from this weekend


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 08:50 PM~14007923
> *i think phil is on the way over here to kill me...LOL....!
> *


man phil dnt get his hands dirty. dont u know that he linked with the cia and got some ninja dudes comming over...lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 26 2009, 07:52 PM~14007950
> *man phil dnt get his hands dirty. dont u know that he linked with the cia and got some ninja dudes comming over...lol
> *


yeah im sittin here waitin on them now...!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

dunno why these wouldnt flip the right way


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 26 2009, 08:01 PM~14008082
> *dunno why these wouldnt flip the right way
> 
> 
> ...


damn you was in the right spots...i would have loved to cross them girls...!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i thought that audi was hard nohomo


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

something told me i just had to take this pic


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 12:03 AM~14008113
> *damn you was in the right spots...i would have loved to cross them girls...!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

heres one for you bbw lovers


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 26 2009, 11:01 PM~14008082
> *dunno why these wouldnt flip the right way
> 
> 
> ...




Here you go


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

is that a purple sprite i see over there...?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 26 2009, 11:11 PM~14008252
> *heres one for you bbw lovers
> 
> 
> ...




:barf:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 26 2009, 08:11 PM~14008252
> *heres one for you bbw lovers
> 
> 
> ...


now thats an end table ass right there...!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+May 27 2009, 12:11 AM~14008254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where? the rasta?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

your avatar...its looks purple too me....

]here you go phil is this more to your liking...?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 12:12 AM~14008270
> *:barf:
> *


hold up i got u










:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14008335
> *hold up i got u
> 
> 
> ...



Please stop.. I had dinner tonight


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i take it he likes them like this...!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 12:15 AM~14008324
> *your avatar...its looks purple too me....
> 
> ]here you go phil is this more to your liking...?
> ...



nice  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 26 2009, 09:16 PM~14008335
> *hold up i got u
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0 

you was all in that ass..... :biggrin: 

what up fool...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 12:18 AM~14008359
> *i take it he likes them like this...!
> 
> 
> ...


wtf there you go for all you skinny lady lovers boney


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i gotta have something to bounce off...hell im skinny i dont want to break my hip bone from smashin into her....more cushion for the pushin...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

As perfect as it gets..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 27 2009, 12:08 AM~14008207
> *something told me i just had to take this pic
> 
> 
> ...



that shit must stink like hell


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 08:24 PM~14008430
> *As perfect as it gets..
> 
> 
> ...


fake tits and no ass....typical white girl...!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 12:25 AM~14008448
> *fake tits and no ass....typical white girl...!
> *


this is true post some latina chunkies , thick not fat cono


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

(DOUBLE-O)
COOL THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP AGAIN ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 12:15 AM~14008324
> *your avatar...its looks purple too me....
> 
> ]here you go phil is this more to your liking...?
> ...


yea its purple heres a better picture










:cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You can have your "chunky" girls..

Enjoy


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 12:17 AM~14008340
> *Please stop.. I had dinner tonight
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14008359
> *i take it he likes them like this...!
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :barf:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 12:27 AM~14008484
> *You can have your "chunky" girls..
> 
> Enjoy
> ...



here you go with those nasty white gothic bitchs


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 08:27 PM~14008484
> *You can have your "chunky" girls..
> 
> Enjoy
> ...


LOL....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2009, 09:26 PM~14008466
> *(DOUBLE-O)
> COOL THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP AGAIN ON THAT  :biggrin:
> *


any time , i know how the italian mafia does it they'll make you an offer you can't refuse .... :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 27 2009, 12:20 AM~14008385
> *DAMN  :0
> 
> you was all in that ass.....  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:

chillin man whats poppin were u at the beach i was expecting to see your monte parked on ocean :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 09:24 PM~14008430
> *As perfect as it gets..
> 
> 
> ...


thats right phil! fuck them fat hoes these ****** like :uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

dont get it wrong i seen some sexy ass goth girls....but that one was over the top phil...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 26 2009, 09:29 PM~14008518
> *here you go with those nasty white gothic bitchs
> *


LOL....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 12:32 AM~14008561
> *dont get it rong i seen some sexy ass goth girls....but that one was over the top phil...
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Perfection #2


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 08:33 PM~14008584
> *Perfection #2
> 
> 
> ...


butta face...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2009, 11:31 PM~14008555
> *thats right phil! fuck them fat hoes these ****** like :uh:
> *



Jason.. apparently you and I.. are the only ones down here with taste


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DOUBLE-O THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE IS LOOKING FOR A DATE .


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

To go with your Miami "Chunky" girl folder..

Enjoy assholes


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14008624
> *To go with your Miami "Chunky" girl folder..
> 
> Enjoy assholes
> ...


LOL...phil is on one tonight boy i tell you...!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 26 2009, 09:31 PM~14008553
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> chillin man whats poppin were u at the beach i was expecting to see your monte parked on ocean  :biggrin:
> *


i was out there saturday night in the monte till 3 am than the rain came down something serious .....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 09:34 PM~14008599
> *Jason.. apparently you and I.. are the only ones down here with taste
> *


seeing those 2 pics u posted...danny can tell u we have the exact taste in gurls. fuck i,t different strokes for different folks i guess lol


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

By far.. The hottest bitch i have ever seen..

My Dream chick


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2009, 11:37 PM~14008653
> *seeing those 2 pics u posted...danny can tell u we have the exact taste in gurls. fuck i,t different strokes for different folks i guess lol
> *




Jason.. I Seen your girl.. Trust me man.. You got good taste.. I keep waiting for you to tell me she has a twin


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

OK LIKE PHIL IS SO SKINNY HIM SELF


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 12:39 AM~14008680
> *Jason.. I Seen your girl.. Trust me man.. You got good taste.. I keep waiting for you to tell me she has a twin
> *



THIS NI99AS AN ASS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2009, 09:35 PM~14008619
> *DOUBLE-O THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE IS LOOKING FOR A DATE .
> *


i got enough problems already :cheesy:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i bet he gets more ass than you do...!


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 12:38 AM~14008662
> *By far.. The hottest bitch i have ever seen..
> 
> My Dream chick
> ...


1ST PIC LOOKS LIKE A CHICK WITH A DICK 

YOUR NUTS


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

caught this on saturday night while i was driving young jeezy walking down collins. not the best vid in the world i know spare me






hes somewhere in the middle throwing up something


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 26 2009, 11:39 PM~14008683
> *OK LIKE PHIL IS SO SKINNY HIM SELF
> *



Its a man world.. 

Its ok man.. I didnt say anything about you.. have fun with it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

OK WHO POSTS THE SEXYS GIRL SO FAR Who Productions OR Euro2low


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 09:36 PM~14008624
> *To go with your Miami "Chunky" girl folder..
> 
> Enjoy assholes
> ...


this is by far the worst pic u guys have posted :uh: :barf:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 26 2009, 11:42 PM~14008736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I was told this car was back in Pennsylvania


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2009, 12:43 AM~14008743
> *this is by far the worst pic u guys have posted :uh:  :barf:
> *



YOU SEE WHAT I MEAN ALL HE POSTS UP ARE WHITE GIRLS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14008359
> *i take it he likes them like this...!
> 
> 
> ...


someone give this girl a cheesburger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry phil i had to pull this one off the page....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Its amazing.. you end up arguing with someone on LayitLow.. then find out the kid is like 12 and lives with mom.. 

I give up..


Night Miami


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

TELL ME SHE DON'T LOOK GOOD


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 26 2009, 11:48 PM~14008837
> *sorry phil i had to pull this one off the page....
> 
> 
> ...



Dude.. Not cool.. thats not approved yet.. could get me in trouble with that


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14008850
> *TELL ME SHE DON'T LOOK GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


NOT AT ALL....!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14008699
> *i got enough problems already  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 26 2009, 11:49 PM~14008850
> *TELL ME SHE DON'T LOOK GOOD
> 
> 
> ...



That girl is disgusting.. Those flap jacks are bigger than your alien size head.. you have horrible taste.. shit probably hits her knees when she walks


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 08:51 PM~14008886
> *That girl is disgusting.. Those flap jacks are bigger than your alien size head.. you have horrible taste.. shit probably hits her knees when she walks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 12:50 AM~14008861
> *Dude.. Not cool.. thats not approved yet.. could get me in trouble with that
> *



RIGHT CLICK AND SAVED FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DOUBLE-O, COMING TO GET YOU :biggrin: LETS RIDE TO TOOTIES


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Right click it and save it.. when its printed..

You allowed to go to the store on your own? do you need a helmet and drool cup to cross the street?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 09:50 PM~14008861
> *Dude.. Not cool.. thats not approved yet.. could get me in trouble with that
> *


DAMN


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

THIS HERE IS NASTY


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i give up on this character....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Euro2low, Who Productions, huesone, *Lac-of-Respect*, THE INFORMER, rolandos67, slash, GALO1111, lowbikeon20z, DOUBLE-O, sickassscion, ninty6 lincoln, hialeah305boyz, Scarface, Born 2 Die



Kriket.. You going to Tulsa.. for the big I picnic?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this one is sexy :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 26 2009, 09:00 PM~14009047
> *this one is sexy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

YOU WANT SKINNY GIRLS OK HERE YOU GO


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 09:56 PM~14008989
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: Euro2low, Who Productions, huesone, Lac-of-Respect, THE INFORMER, rolandos67, slash, GALO1111, lowbikeon20z, DOUBLE-O, sickassscion, ninty6 lincoln, hialeah305boyz, Scarface, Born 2 Die
> Kriket.. You going to Tulsa.. for the big I picnic?
> *


Yeap!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 27 2009, 01:00 AM~14009047
> *this one is sexy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SEE SHE IS A HOTTIE GOOD PIC


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 27 2009, 12:04 AM~14009114
> *Yeap!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I'll see you there Homie..

I'm flying out to Virginia this weekend for an Individuals thing..

But I'll be in Tulsa :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 01:05 AM~14009136
> *I'll see you there Homie..
> 
> I'm flying out to Virginia this weekend for an Individuals thing..
> ...



MAKE SURE YOU HAVE HIM A SKINNY WHITE GIRL OUT THERE


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

Jessica-Simpson ON CRACK


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Already found two "Skinny white girls" there..

Just like LRM likes..

5'5 120lbs Blonde hair blue eyes..

You keep drooling over your 5'2 280lbs girls


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

goodnight everyone....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE*

*PIONEER DEH4900* 
used for about 2 weeks, works great. "ipod ready" (just needs some ipod cable they sell at bestbuy and other places that plugs into that cable in the back). 
price is $100.


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

Lindsay-Lohan ON CRACK TOO


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 01:07 AM~14009183
> *Already found two "Skinny white girls" there..
> 
> Just like LRM likes..
> ...



HOMMIE YOU TALK LIKE YOU FUCK THESE GIRLS YOUR WHITE ASS BET YOU LIKE BBW'S UNDER COVER


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 26 2009, 10:06 PM~14009157
> *MAKE SURE YOU HAVE HIM A SKINNY WHITE GIRL OUT THERE
> *


NO SIIIR!!! I like my girls like I like my Duallys "Wide in the Ass" :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 27 2009, 01:14 AM~14009297
> *NO SIIIR!!! I like my girls like I like my Duallys "Wide in the Ass"  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 26 2009, 10:14 PM~14009297
> *NO SIIIR!!! I like my girls like I like my Duallys "Wide in the Ass"  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 27 2009, 01:22 AM~14009421
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 10:22 PM~14009421
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


Even though she drives a Honda Accord!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 27 2009, 01:26 AM~14009482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LORD WHAT HER MAMA GIVE HER TO EAT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 26 2009, 10:27 PM~14009492
> *GOOD LORD WHAT HER MAMA GIVE HER TO EAT
> *


ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

THIS IS GOIN ON RIGHT NOW AS U READ THIS


DG EXCLUSIVE :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 26 2009, 10:26 PM~14009482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 27 2009, 12:11 AM~14008252
> *heres one for you bbw lovers
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Damn


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 27 2009, 06:58 AM~14011072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you rebuilding it?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 27 2009, 12:42 AM~14008740
> *OK WHO POSTS THE SEXYS GIRL SO FAR Who Productions OR Euro2low
> *



MY OPINION IS *IMPALAAA* HAS POSTED THE BEST GIRLS!!!

SO TTT


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 09:56 PM~14008989
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: Euro2low, Who Productions, huesone, Lac-of-Respect, THE INFORMER, rolandos67, slash, GALO1111, lowbikeon20z, DOUBLE-O, sickassscion, ninty6 lincoln, hialeah305boyz, Scarface, Born 2 Die
> Kriket.. You going to Tulsa.. for the big I picnic?
> *


is that tulsa oklahoma? when is that picnic? if its there i am going up there in a couple days thanks for the info


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*NEED A BUICK REGAL TRUNK ASAP HOLLA* :biggrin:


----------



## hialeah305boyz (Mar 7, 2004)

need to sell have an entire front for a 1990 chevy caprice fenders,hood and fiberglass front header panel and one peice filler for the front $550 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 27 2009, 06:18 AM~14011259
> *MY OPINION IS IMPALAAA HAS POSTED THE BEST GIRLS!!!
> 
> SO TTT
> *



thanks.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 27 2009, 07:22 AM~14011270
> *is that tulsa oklahoma? when is that picnic? if its there i am going up there in a couple days thanks for the info
> *



Yeah Tulsa Oklahoma..

June 21st.. Individuals Picnic


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 06:32 AM~14011541
> *Yeah Tulsa Oklahoma..
> 
> June 21st.. Individuals Picnic
> *


thankz


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 27 2009, 01:55 AM~14009818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.. CHICHO LOOKS SO INNOCENT.... LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 27 2009, 01:03 AM~14009101
> *YOU WANT SKINNY GIRLS OK HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


OMG,.... DATS DISGUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jit_@May 26 2009, 10:55 PM~14009818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 27 2009, 06:34 AM~14011311
> *NEED A BUICK REGAL TRUNK ASAP HOLLA :biggrin:
> *


75.00 bucks if you want it let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I KNOW THIS ISNT A LOW LOW BUT I STILL THINK THIS BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOTS OF GREAT PICTURES IN HERE , CHECK IT OUT

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/ecr/photo_g...show/index.html


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> THESE CARS GET STUPIDER EVERY YEAR :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> > THESE CARS GET STUPIDER EVERY YEAR :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> all this is missing is sum dub gangas or sum new dub feet and then hes called king of the street lmfao :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

> > THESE CARS GET STUPIDER EVERY YEAR :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning.....


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

the dont even look like doritos :/


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 08:53 AM~14012794
> *good morning.....
> 
> 
> ...


*wat up fool!*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 27 2009, 08:01 AM~14012876
> *wat up fool!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 09:02 AM~14012891
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up u riding tonight?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 27 2009, 01:55 AM~14009818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY NI99A PURP GETTING DOWN MIAMI'S FINEST GETTING LOOSE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 27 2009, 08:25 AM~14013122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

she looks like she might be COLOMBIAN :cheesy: 










:wow:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 27 2009, 08:31 AM~14013185
> *she looks like she might be COLOMBIAN  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a work of art right there....!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 02:40 PM~14003567
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7TBDcnQpFw
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

hello tryme...! :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 12:13 PM~14013625
> *hello tryme...! :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT THEY DO :wave:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@May 27 2009, 10:52 AM~14012787
> *
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE A BUNCH OF CHEESE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

nothing much....!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

cladio look who it is loco lol lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

im bored...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 27 2009, 09:51 AM~14014019
> *im bored...
> *


Same here...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 10:52 AM~14014033
> *Same here...!
> *


lets hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

ill get on once i finish editin this girls photos for them...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

did you see the plaque now...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 11:04 AM~14014168
> *did you see the plaque now...?
> *


i seen that the other day


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 27 2009, 10:07 AM~14014195
> *i seen that the other day
> *


the new black and gold one..?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yea i saw it the day u put it up.... u need to go recrute ppl


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 27 2009, 10:31 AM~14013185
> *she looks like she might be COLOMBIAN  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Probbably from Cali. :cheesy:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 27 2009, 10:15 AM~14014285
> *yea i saw it the day u put it up.... u need to go recrute ppl
> *


talk to people when your on there...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 11:24 AM~14014367
> *talk to people when your on there...!
> *


not friendly like that....lol


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

THIS FUCKIN RAIN SUCKS


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you can do it....!..lol....!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 01:28 PM~14014407
> *you can do it....!..lol....!
> *


IS THAT TOWARD ME


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

No....!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 01:32 PM~14014450
> *No....!
> *


 K CUZ IF IT WAS I WAS GOING TO KICK UR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

why you wanna kick my ass....what i do...?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 01:36 PM~14014493
> *why you wanna kick my ass....what i do...?
> *


DAM JUST FUCKIN WIT U


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

HEY SO WATS UP IF IT AINT RAININ IS EVERY1 GOING TO THE HANGOUT TONITE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 27 2009, 10:56 AM~14014669
> *HEY SO WATS UP IF IT AINT RAININ IS EVERY1 GOING TO THE HANGOUT TONITE
> *


no cause you said you was going to kick my ass.:biggrin: :biggrin: ...it just started here....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 27 2009, 12:08 AM~14009193
> *FOR SALE
> 
> PIONEER DEH4900
> ...


TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 27 2009, 10:59 AM~14014705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 27 2009, 12:59 PM~14014705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 27 2009, 02:11 PM~14014841
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats quality


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Phil this ones for you...!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@May 26 2009, 10:55 PM~14009818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

support the lowrider comunity lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 27 2009, 12:22 PM~14014943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homey


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that second one looks great


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 27 2009, 12:22 PM~14014943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceee. love it :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 27 2009, 11:34 AM~14015072
> *niceee.  love it :biggrin:
> *


thats bad ass...!


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

good work purple :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 27 2009, 03:22 PM~14014943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit look rawww ass fukk


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 27 2009, 12:22 PM~14014943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ya know.. there is a section for random photos ..lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 11:45 AM~14015187
> *Ya know.. there is a section for random photos ..lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 04:57 AM~14011200
> *are you rebuilding it?
> *


na !my boy rect it!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 12:00 PM~14015315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she looks like danna...the one i sent you pics of b4...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

That chick is a Suicide girl from North Florida..

I love me some Suicide Girls =D


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you ready for your trip...?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

$110 to rent a car in Maryland.. sucks..

I fly into Baltimore Saturday morning..

I have a 61 Impala I'm shooting..

Sunday is the show..

Then a bunch of cars to shoot Monday.. Be home Tuesday..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you need me to run you to the airport.....?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Got my Ex bringing me there.. and hopefully Danny from ECR picking me up


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

]


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

just let me know you know ill be there....!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You'll be there?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 12:25 PM~14015565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...i cant stop laughin and i dont have a smart ass comment to come back with either...!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, Who Productions, *EXECUTION*, R.O CUTTY, Fleetwood 305, Euro2low, lowbikeon20z, ROLLIN LUXURY

sup evil found a throwback of the regal check it out 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i seen this in another forum and had to share it...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 27 2009, 03:22 PM~14014943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin: nice


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 26 2009, 03:55 PM~14003718
> *CLEANING OUT THE GARAGE!
> $200 EACH OR $500 FOR ALL 3 1 800 WATT MIDS AND HIGHS AND 2 -1000 FOR BASS
> 
> ...


CLEAN UP TIME


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 26 2009, 02:25 PM~14002758
> *NEED IT GONE ASAP.......
> 
> FOR SALE 2006 SUZUKI LTR 450 TITLE AND REGISTERED.....$4000 O.BO.
> ...



FOR SALE BEFORE IT GETS LOST IN THE MIX OF ALL THESE UGLY CARS AND FAT BITCHES!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

COUPE DE BEAR, :wave: :wave:


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@May 27 2009, 02:20 PM~14016134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*now i got to say thats 1 sexy looking regal!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

yeppers.. already been featured


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 02:32 PM~14016237
> *yeppers.. already been featured
> *


phil i day wen i become rich i want u to feature one of my cars...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: WhitePapi2006, Euro2low, COUPE DE BEAR, Austin Ace, Low_Ski_13, Magik007,* Rollin DoN DeViLLe*, MR.GRUMPY
:wave: wat up mang!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@May 27 2009, 02:20 PM~14016134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 27 2009, 03:22 PM~14014943
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN !!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13, tonyy305, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, COUPE DE BEAR, Euro2low :wave: :wave: :wave: yo wats good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 27 2009, 02:48 PM~14016418
> *Low_Ski_13, tonyy305, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, COUPE DE BEAR, Euro2low  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: yo wats good
> *


sup pimp!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAANDDOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 27 2009, 04:48 PM~14016418
> *Low_Ski_13, tonyy305, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, COUPE DE BEAR, Euro2low  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: yo wats good
> *




Howdy


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 27 2009, 05:48 PM~14016418
> *Low_Ski_13, tonyy305, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, COUPE DE BEAR, Euro2low  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: yo wats good
> *



wut happenin?


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

im lookin for some chrome 13s hit if u got some


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@May 27 2009, 04:20 PM~14016134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS SEXY I MISS MINEZ


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 27 2009, 02:22 PM~14014943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats dope...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 01:44 PM~14015177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 I LOVE IT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 27 2009, 01:11 PM~14014841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bad ass Engraving


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

no hangout 2nyte???? :dunno:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 27 2009, 07:01 PM~14017228
> *Bad ass Engraving
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, THAT'S PRETTY CRAZY!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 06:53 PM~14017122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@May 27 2009, 07:10 PM~14017343
> *WOW, THAT'S PRETTY CRAZY!!
> *


He's more pic's of this dude's work


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 27 2009, 07:19 PM~14017483
> *He's more pic's of this dude's work
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 27 2009, 06:19 PM~14017483
> *He's more pic's of this dude's work
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BADD ASS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HEAVErollerz90, orientalmontecarlo,* REY DEL BARRIO*, BloodBath, *(ROLLIN), RoLLiN ShReK*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Euro2low
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i know that aint miami work......havent seen nuttin' close 2 that around here.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 27 2009, 07:19 PM~14017483
> *He's more pic's of this dude's work
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 06:48 PM~14017051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 27 2009, 07:37 PM~14017701
> *i know that aint miami  work......havent seen nuttin' close 2 that around here.
> *


cail


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jit+May 27 2009, 12:55 AM~14009818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SHIT LOOKS RAW


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 27 2009, 04:43 PM~14017767
> *cail
> *


What planet is that city in??

LOL. :loco:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

whats up anybody goin to the hangout to nite


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i havent heard anyone say they was going....!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

RoLLiN well be at the hang out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 27 2009, 05:23 PM~14018189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that wip is tight work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ill be out there as soon as im done grinding my caliper


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil old skool video :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 27 2009, 05:51 PM~14018494
> *ill be out there as soon as im done grinding my caliper
> *


niceee lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

ima ride out there


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER

wut up homie? you ridin or wut?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

U GOING TO THE HANGOUT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 27 2009, 09:05 PM~14018691
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> wut up homie? you ridin or wut?
> *


Naw


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

all ya **** not coming...fine we will have fun without u...lol


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 27 2009, 09:06 PM~14018700
> *U GOING TO THE HANGOUT
> *



tryna get these girls to bed...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

tru6lu305


bro, i apperciate it homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NO PROBk... HE'S NOT GOING. I JUST LEFT HIS HOUSE... IM JUST GETN HOME, ILL BE THERE IN A LIL.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

ill be there...!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

in orlando

cce comp 3 pump setup used

pumps, dumps & fittings, switchbox, hoses, wiring (no cylinders or cups)

very nice 6 months old
asking $700 for all





































new 2 pump set up
asking 1200 for all brand new (removed from the boxes for pictures only)
new retail form cce website is 1599+tax(200)


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 03:54 PM~14017143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....one time for my dog Freak...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

1965 Impala Project car 4 sale 2,000

Has very lil rust mostly on the surface, gots a straight six in it runs good. i got All the door handels,grill,lights ect.
have no time or room to finish it 954 591-3246 hit me up if intrested.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Looking for a buick regal headliner anyone have one for sale or kno where I can get one holla* :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14020303
> *Looking for a buick regal headliner anyone have one for sale or kno where I can get one holla :biggrin:
> *


i just threw one away last week i offered it on here but no reply


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

massacre, loka que bola :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 27 2009, 08:55 PM~14020475
> *i just threw one away last week i offered it on here but no reply
> *




damn fool u have no idea where i can find one or who might have one


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Im alive....!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 01:09 AM~14021425
> *Im alive....!
> *


i gave urr girls to much HENNESSY WERE THA PIXSSS


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Euro2low, Gold Rush Regal, Who Productions, 06hemiram, TRYMEBCH, TiggerLS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 28 2009, 12:15 AM~14021500
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Euro2low, Gold Rush Regal, Who Productions, 06hemiram, TRYMEBCH, TiggerLS
> *



WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14021478
> *i gave urr girls to much HENNESSY WERE THA PIXSSS
> *


im going over them now...yeah man shes trashed...im glad she realized she was passed the point of being fucked up and she let me drive...! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 27 2009, 09:17 PM~14021527
> *WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL SHIT AM DRUNK ASS FUKKKK


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 01:25 AM~14021615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEEAAAA GOOD SHOT I LIKE THAT PIXX


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks 4 tha pixxs nice shots


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14021655
> *thanks 4 tha pixxs nice shots
> 
> *


your welcome man...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

*SANTO_DIABLO, Euro2low, Gold Rush Regal, CADILLAC D*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14021683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin: nice


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo Who Productions ma lil bros shit 5 years old


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 27 2009, 10:01 PM~14022030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aight ill get a girl for that one.....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 11:04 PM~14022064
> *aight ill get a girl for that one.....!
> *


ight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo large from the denver show 06





















:biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 27 2009, 10:31 PM~14022294
> *yo large from the denver show 06
> 
> 
> ...


that mutha fuckas so clean you could eat off of it...!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 27 2009, 01:08 AM~14009193
> *FOR SALE
> 
> PIONEER DEH4900
> ...


Hit me up if you still got it i'll take it! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 28 2009, 02:31 AM~14022294
> *yo large from the denver show 06
> 
> 
> ...



Great flashback, that was a good show!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 27 2009, 05:00 PM~14015923
> *FOR SALE BEFORE IT GETS LOST IN THE MIX OF ALL THESE UGLY CARS AND FAT BITCHES!
> *


 :uh: Damm, I love fat bitches all they need is a good home! :roflmao: 

We working on that exhaust or what?


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@May 27 2009, 11:40 PM~14022365
> *Great flashback, that was a good show!
> *


yes it was i was in Denver that year and cannot complain


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 27 2009, 03:54 PM~14017143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one time for that boy freaky , props to you big dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14021798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


scary :barf:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 27 2009, 12:08 AM~14009193
> *FOR SALE
> 
> PIONEER DEH4900
> ...


*SOLD*


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@May 28 2009, 08:21 AM~14023102
> *scary  :barf:
> *


X957846321


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 27 2009, 12:26 PM~14014983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post up your number so i can holla at you bout a tatt homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Looking for a buick regal headliner anyone have one for sale or kno where I can get one holla* :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

5 Members: IIMPALAA, J-VO, Lowridergame305, blackonblack64, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER

what it dew yall


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 28 2009, 08:03 AM~14023230
> *5 Members: IIMPALAA, J-VO, Lowridergame305, blackonblack64, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> what it dew yall
> *


whats up dade county?

we'll be down there next month to check ya'll out on june 28th for the Majestics miami picnic :biggrin: 

anything poppin sat nite the 27th?


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 28 2009, 06:03 AM~14023230
> *5 Members: IIMPALAA, J-VO, Lowridergame305, blackonblack64, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> what it dew yall
> *


still recovering


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody selling a clean passenger side fender for a buick regal? Need one asap


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *COUPE DE BEAR*, Austin Ace, lylorly, big al, *sucio138*

:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 07:33 AM~14023679
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, COUPE DE BEAR, Austin Ace, lylorly, big al, sucio138
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up meng


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Got a pioneer DEH-P6700MP for sale. Very nice radio. if interested hit me up on PM or call me, my number is below. $100 or best offer.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

A/C Service,hit me up!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MORNING MIAMI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 28 2009, 09:03 AM~14023230
> *5 Members: IIMPALAA, J-VO, Lowridergame305, blackonblack64, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> what it dew yall
> *


Shit just here at the crib sick & feeling like shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sooo who hit back bumper last night????any one hopp


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@May 28 2009, 07:11 AM~14023258
> *still recovering
> *


 WHATS UP GODFAHTER WERES THOSE PICTURES THAT YOU HAVE OF THEM GIRLS FUCKING ON THE BOAT AN ME LOOKING LIKE A PRON STAR MANAGER WE MADE IT RAIN OUT THERE TWENTY AN FIFTY.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT HEAVYPURP90'S NUMBER ???WANNA GET SOME TATT WORK DONE


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 10:56 AM~14024464
> *Shit just here at the crib sick & feeling like shit
> *


IT WAS KINDA DEAD


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 28 2009, 12:14 PM~14024659
> *IT WAS KINDA DEAD
> *


 :biggrin: ok Thanks


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: monte24, 305low, *Who Productions*, HEAVErollerz90, 305KingCadillac, ROLLOUT12183, WhiteChocolate
:wave: :buttkick:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER

WUT UP PIMPIN? you still sick....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, *monte24*, 305KingCadillac, HEAVErollerz90, LANNGA305, Mazda350, 305low, ROLLOUT12183

YO0O0O0O :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 09:41 AM~14024980
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


where the rest of the pics mang!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you mean like this one....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

das fucked up i look crazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 28 2009, 05:57 AM~14023210
> *post up your number so i can holla at you bout a tatt homie
> *


305 331 0351


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 12:37 PM~14024917
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> WUT UP PIMPIN? you still sick....
> *


 :angry: yup


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 08:46 AM~14025041
> *das fucked up i look crazy!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 09:47 AM~14025062
> *lol
> *


thats not funny bitch. post up all the pics *****


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 28 2009, 12:31 AM~14022294
> *yo large from the denver show 06
> 
> 
> ...


Shit that was a long drive and long day me and large were solo on that trip, and i got banged up at the strip club that night almost didnt make it to the show on sunday. lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 08:48 AM~14025078
> *thats not funny bitch. post up all the pics *****
> *


how many pics you think i took lastnight...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 09:57 AM~14025203
> *how many pics you think i took lastnight...?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

better...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> *how many pics you think i took lastnight...?*


u slacking!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

nah i was savin them....!..lol...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 10:04 AM~14025267
> *nah i was savin them....!..lol...!
> *


4 wat? im bored now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 09:48 AM~14025078
> *thats not funny bitch. post up all the pics *****
> *


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14025298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wassup dre...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 28 2009, 10:06 AM~14025298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam dre it kinda looks like u...lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+May 28 2009, 10:07 AM~14025310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE HAIR :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 28 2009, 10:13 AM~14025378
> *YOO. I SEE THAT YOU CAME OUT YESTERDAY. WHAT TIME. I LEFT AROUND 11.  AND WUZ UP WITH POWDER'S SISTER YOU BROUGH OUT HERE
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this rain is serious!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bowtie South

whats up Freddy?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

why the fuck do people keep posting cars from CALI in a Miami Fest ?


----------



## LOVEDATMONEY (May 28, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Motivation maybe....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 28 2009, 12:24 PM~14025497
> *why the fuck do people keep posting cars from CALI in a Miami Fest ?
> *


x2!!!!! :burn: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 09:30 AM~14025550
> *Motivation maybe....
> *


Exactly....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 28 2009, 01:24 PM~14025497
> *why the fuck do people keep posting cars from CALI in a Miami Fest ?
> *


x1961


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 28 2009, 01:24 PM~14025497
> *why the fuck do people keep posting cars from CALI in a Miami Fest ?
> *


  Motivation so that ppl would bring there cars out.....I will rather see lowriders in CALI in here(miami fest)before I see big rime cars from down here....Anywayz I just wont post pic's in here yall dude's are to picky & all wayz trippin about something damn


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Freddy* get at me about that grill for the dude's donk!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 09:55 AM~14025778
> *Freddy get at me about that grill for the dude's donk!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 09:52 AM~14025744
> * Motivation so that ppl would bring there cars out.....I will rather see lowriders in CALI in here(miami fest)before I see big rime cars from down here....Anywayz I just wont post pic's in here yall dude's are to picky & all wayz trippin about something damn
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Low_Ski_13, *Who Productions*, Scarface, GbodyonD's, *BloodBath, Made You A Hater, DANNY305*

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 01:59 PM~14025814
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Low_Ski_13, Who Productions, Scarface, GbodyonD's, BloodBath, Made You A Hater, DANNY305
> 
> ...


  yooooooo Q told me you back in acting....one you going to do the rear


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 02:01 PM~14025839
> * yooooooo Q told me you back in acting....one you going to do the rear
> *


yea boy...hopefully soon i should have everything for the rear ina month... $'s a lil tight right now...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 02:04 PM~14025869
> *yea boy...hopefully soon i should have everything for the rear ina month... $'s a lil tight right now...
> *


 :biggrin: Shit you geting there man


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 02:07 PM~14025893
> *:biggrin: Shit you geting there man
> *



im tryna be like yall... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 02:08 PM~14025904
> *im tryna be like yall...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

blah blah blah blah.. come on watson shit like that doesnt ecourage noone out here to keep trying. u cant feed negativity with negativity!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i was glad to see ppl outthere that i aint seen from a good while. we got to keep trying to make it happen. how many times have u seen rollin at dre's shop? i got them out there twice already. thanks to my boy shrek and jorge. for motivating them selves and friends in coming.. u know we were talking about how on layitlow everyone talks about how everyone on the lowrider community need to come together and stop this beef shit but thats all i every see at the hangouts is beef! only a few set of ppl go around saying wats up to other friends in other clubs. just my 2 cents


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

INKSTINCT003,, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 02:22 PM~14026037
> *blah blah blah blah.. come on watson shit like that doesnt ecourage noone out here to keep trying. u cant feed negativity with negativity!
> *


Man if that's how ppl take it than that's on tham dowg......But fuck it *Im done posting pic's in the miami fest*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 10:30 AM~14026098
> *i was glad to see ppl outthere that i aint seen from a good while. we got to keep trying to make it happen. how many times have u seen rollin at dre's shop? i got them out there twice already. thanks to my boy shrek and jorge. for motivating them selves and friends in coming.. u know we were talking about how on layitlow everyone talks about how everyone on the lowrider community need to come together and stop this beef shit but thats all i every see at the hangouts is beef! only a few set of ppl go around saying wats up to other friends in other clubs. just my 2 cents
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 28 2009, 02:33 PM~14026134
> *INKSTINCT003,, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: yoooooo


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 28 2009, 11:33 AM~14026134
> *INKSTINCT003,, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WATSON..................... NO PINK CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 02:34 PM~14026145
> *Man if that's how ppl take it than that's on tham dowg......But fuck it Im done posting pic's in the miami fest
> *



It's about time. :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*nesto heres that caddy i was telling u about*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

god dam nesto


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

u mean like the bottum of this car?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 02:44 PM~14026222
> *It's about time.  :uh:
> *



 

what are you contributin to miami fest??? yall ****** always got something to say.... worse than a buncha hoes...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 10:49 AM~14026277
> *god dam nesto
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that looks like me right now too...!
i cant find this pic to save my life...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 01:53 PM~14026309
> *u mean like the bottum of this car?
> 
> 
> ...




I featured that car.. From Central Florida..

very clean


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 11:56 AM~14026348
> *I featured that car.. From Central Florida..
> 
> very clean
> *


i wish i got more pics of it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 11:54 AM~14026329
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that looks like me right now too...!
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm sure he will be at the picnic.. that thing launches on three licks


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 11:57 AM~14026373
> *I'm sure he will be at the picnic.. that thing launches on three licks
> *


niiiiice!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

this color tito....!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 11:58 AM~14026382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn: :burn: :barf: :barf: lolol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

now see the difference in color...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Blood Bath and Pinky.. Going at it..

Bad ass matchup right here..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 02:54 PM~14026327
> *
> 
> what are you contributin to miami fest??? yall ****** always got something to say.... worse than a buncha hoes...
> *


Not pictures of fat beast-like women, or random ass cars from other states. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 03:00 PM~14026404
> *Blood Bath and Pinky.. Going at it..
> 
> Bad ass matchup right here..
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Flamingo bound!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 11:04 AM~14026440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shot phil....! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Whoa.. A compliment in Miami Fest???


:::faints:::


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 03:01 PM~14026416
> *Not pictures of fat beast-like women, or random ass cars from other states.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



thats what homeboy likes... more power to him... least he aint on here knockin your paint jobs and talkin shit to everybody in here.... some of yall need to get off this hoe shit man... most of yall are grown ass ******, atleast act it...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 12:06 PM~14026461
> *Whoa.. A compliment in Miami Fest???
> :::faints:::
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 03:06 PM~14026461
> *Whoa.. A compliment in Miami Fest???
> :::faints:::
> *



shit thats a start...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 11:06 AM~14026461
> *Whoa.. A compliment in Miami Fest???
> :::faints:::
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 03:06 PM~14026469
> *thats what homeboy likes... more power to him... least he aint on here knockin your paint jobs and talkin shit to everybody in here.... some of yall need to get off this hoe shit man... most of yall are grown ass ******, atleast act it...
> *



You're right. He's not on here knockin' my paint jobs. He just had made a fake account and talked shit about me on here a while back. Then completely denied it. And then after being caught, he went ahead and said it was his cousin using his computer.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 02:07 PM~14026478
> *shit thats a start...
> *




Lol... me fainting.. or a compliment?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*i love this vert..*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 12:08 PM~14026494
> *Lol... me fainting.. or a compliment?
> *


i think both


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 03:08 PM~14026494
> *Lol... me fainting.. or a compliment?
> *



haha, the compliment....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 02:08 PM~14026501
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that was a c0-cover of LRM last year


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i give credit where credit is due....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

baddest g body ever


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 12:10 PM~14026524
> *that was a c0-cover of LRM last year
> *


its beautiful


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this is a nice regal too


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

he lost this year as top Impala.. should see the one that barely beat him


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 12:12 PM~14026557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 12:14 PM~14026584
> *he lost this year as top Impala.. should see the one that barely beat him
> *


u got pics?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

nicer...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 11:59 AM~14026398
> *:burn:  :burn:  :barf:  :barf: lolol
> *


u barfin at the driver or car?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

at the color...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 02:15 PM~14026598
> *u got pics?
> *




Sure do.. I featured it.. so.. ::soup Nazi:: No photo for you


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 28 2009, 12:15 PM~14026605
> *u barfin at the driver or car?
> *


color and driver... no dis


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Since we're all just posting off topic pictures, here are a few.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I can tell you though.. The Impala that beat the vert from Obsession.. is quite simply one of the nicest Impala's ive seen


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 12:19 PM~14026651
> *I can tell you though.. The Impala that beat the vert from Obsession.. is quite simply one of the nicest Impala's ive seen
> *


i wanna see


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll probably get shit for this photo.. from the people that matter.. but heres a sample of the car that beat him..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 12:21 PM~14026679
> *I'll probably get shit for this photo.. from the people that matter.. but heres a sample of the car that beat him..
> 
> 
> ...


*wooooooooooooooooooooooow*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Last one before i get in trouble lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Phil heres the other one i told you about b4 thats out there...!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

piston pump owners.. if u need a nitrogen tank 4-5ft tall completely full with regulator,hose connector evrything ready 2 fill ur pump pm me. i need this shit gone


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 02:23 PM~14026698
> *Last one before i get in trouble lol
> 
> 
> ...


That color is different and it works great on the Impala. Very Nice


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 28 2009, 02:30 PM~14026774
> *That color is different and it works great on the Impala. Very Nice
> *



Sherwin Williams Mandarin Copper


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:dunno: :ugh: :around: hno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

x2!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

dre your wrong....!LOL..!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 28 2009, 03:38 PM~14026849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thay look alike :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I got a Hitachi high torque mini starter brand new in the box never used for $150 . And 2 batterys for $40 Get at me if interested .


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a nice wagon in the air :biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 28 2009, 02:38 PM~14026849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it runs in the family they have the same taste


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> a nice wagon in the air :biggrin:


[/quote]
NICE, BADASS PIC


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

those impalas are raw but i think this one got dem by there nuts


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 28 2009, 11:51 AM~14027007
> *those impalas are raw but i think this one got dem by there nuts
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean car...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 03:08 PM~14026492
> *You're right. He's not on here knockin' my paint jobs. He just had made a fake account and talked shit about me on here a while back. Then completely denied it. And then after being caught, he went ahead and said it was his cousin using his computer.
> *


All i said was I wont post in here nomore.....now you bring this up & I told you what happend......anywayz I dont care nomore this some old shit that happend....I ant got time for this lil stuff like this big dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 03:24 PM~14026714
> *Phil heres the other one i told you about b4 thats out there...!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 28 2009, 12:41 PM~14026893
> *thay look alike :biggrin:
> *


dam thats fucked up


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thats the one from the game and keyshia cole video..!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@May 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14026950
> *it runs in the family they have the same taste
> *


it runs in wat family do i look black?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

[/quote]
now thats clean


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 02:55 PM~14027068
> *it runs in wat family do i look black?
> *


not black just fat :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@May 28 2009, 12:59 PM~14027115
> *not black  just fat :cheesy:
> *


u got jokes huh? comepinga...lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 12:00 PM~14027122
> *u got jokes huh? comepinga...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Low_Ski_13*

Schumacher: SE-1072

$169.55


Limited 2 Year Warranty

http://www.batteryservice.com/products_fin...lNumber=SE-1072


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I gott get one of these


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 04:03 PM~14027166
> *Low_Ski_13
> 
> Schumacher: SE-1072
> ...



what we paid for our shit we coulda went half n half... but im happy wit my shit...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 04:07 PM~14027218
> *what we paid for our shit we coulda went half n half... but im happy wit my shit...
> *


I feel you homie.....I just hate doing my shit 1 at a time.......you know I ant got all my batteries yet but shit once I do IM geting one of these.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 03:52 PM~14027023
> *All i said was I wont post in here nomore.....now you bring this up & I told you what happend......anywayz I dont care nomore this some old shit that happend....I ant got time for this  lil stuff like this big dowg
> *



And all I said was that it's about time you don't post any random pictures of fat beastly women, and random ass cars from wisonsin, alabama, arkansas, non-miami anymore. your little buddy got all butt hurt.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

myspace.com/ripalooseyrecords


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

SELLING A BUNCH OF PARTS PM ME AND WHATEVER U NEED I MIGHT HAVE JUST WANT TO GET RID OF A BUNCH OF SHIT........... OR GIVE ME A CALL 786 222 1297


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 04:10 PM~14027244
> *And all I said was that it's about time you don't post any random pictures of fat beastly women, and random ass cars from wisonsin, alabama, arkansas, non-miami anymore. your little buddy got all butt hurt.
> *



who's butt hurt??? ***** you got something to say....i aint hidin.... better yet since you got mouth here's what i look like.... holla.....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 28 2009, 12:49 PM~14026981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT ITS THE EXECUTION IN 2006 FIRST SHOW IT CAME OUT  NICE PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2009, 03:19 PM~14027336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS SEXY


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 04:10 PM~14027244
> *And all I said was that it's about time you don't post any random pictures of fat beastly women, and random ass cars from wisonsin, alabama, arkansas, non-miami anymore. your little buddy got all butt hurt.
> *


Man what are you talking....He didient no shit about what happend in the pass about all this shit.......My dowg was just looking out & backing me up....He didient come at you with no fuck shit but you saying he butt hurt?????


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*TRYMEBCH, Chulow, Euro2low*


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2009, 04:19 PM~14027336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Shit Ill drive that any day before pushin a donk....do you guy's owen a shop??????


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

nerf, whats up bro? hows the bomb comin?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 28 2009, 04:34 PM~14027489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This a old pic????


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 04:36 PM~14027503
> *TRYMEBCH, Chulow, Euro2low
> :wave:
> *


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

HEY U GUYS SOUND LIKE THOSE TWO GRLS JSUT KISS AND SHOUT UP ALREADY LOL


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 03:38 PM~14027515
> *This a old pic????
> *


YEA THAT WAS B4 SHEEK GOT IT


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 03:36 PM~14027503
> *TRYMEBCH, Chulow, Euro2low
> :wave:
> *


WAT THEY DO :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 28 2009, 04:40 PM~14027546
> *YEA THAT WAS B4 SHEEK GOT IT
> *


OK becuase I knew with the extension he did it dont lay like that


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

not even 1 day could go by wit out some one beefing


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

chillin


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2009, 03:43 PM~14027567
> *not even 1 day could go by wit out some one beefing
> *


 SO TRU


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2009, 04:43 PM~14027567
> *not even 1 day could go by wit out some one beefing
> *



i aint beefin just some ****** say some slick shit an run, then post in my build up "nice pic".... :uh:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

its almost done, i sub framed and channel it over a trans-am clip


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 28 2009, 04:45 PM~14027592
> *i aint beefin just some ****** say some slick shit an run, then post in my build up "nice pic"....  :uh:
> *



First of all, I posted that shit on your topic before I said you got butt hurt. 


You went ahead and said " what are you contributin to miami fest??? yall ****** always got something to say.... worse than a buncha hoes..." When I said something to Watson. Damn fucking right I got something to say.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2009, 04:46 PM~14027596
> *its almost done, i sub framed and channel it over a trans-am clip
> *



nice.... you heard skotty left for DC...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 04:50 PM~14027652
> *First of all, I posted that shit on your topic before I said you got butt hurt.
> You went ahead and said " what are you contributin to miami fest??? yall ****** always got something to say.... worse than a buncha hoes..." When I said something to Watson. Damn fucking right I got something to say.
> *


And if I don't got shit to contribute, but what the fuck do you have? And what the fuck does watson have? 

Primed down cars on 13s with juice? whoopty fucking do. I got a primed down vert regal. Can I roll with ya'll? Or do I need 13's first.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 04:52 PM~14027673
> *And if I don't got shit to contribute, but what the fuck do you have? And what the fuck does watson have?
> 
> Primed down cars on 13s with juice? whoopty fucking do. I got a primed down vert regal. Can I roll with ya'll? Or do I need 13's first.
> *



listen fuck boy i done wit it...now you know what i look like so when you see me dont be pussy....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, my shits 2k yellow. But I'm sure I can run to Autozone and pick up some duplicolor gray.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

so umm.. Its raining.. Hello everyone ::sigh::


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Like I give a fuck what you look like. You're the one who started posting shit to me like I give a fuck. I don't give a fuck about this car shit.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 04:55 PM~14027705
> *so umm.. Its raining.. Hello everyone ::sigh::
> *



It's actually finally not raining in east Hialeah no more. It was really bad earlier though.


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

BITCH BITCH BITCH


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Its only drizzling by me.. just was trying to change this subject


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 03:58 PM~14027730
> *Its only drizzling by me.. just was trying to change this subject
> *


 WUD UP PHIL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 28 2009, 04:58 PM~14027730
> *Its only drizzling by me.. just was trying to change this subject
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 28 2009, 03:58 PM~14027735
> *WUD UP PHIL
> *



:utting on my ghetto mask:::

y0 what up G Money =D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 04:52 PM~14027673
> *And if I don't got shit to contribute, but what the fuck do you have? And what the fuck does watson have?
> 
> Primed down cars on 13s with juice? whoopty fucking do. I got a primed down vert regal. Can I roll with ya'll? Or do I need 13's first.
> *


 :uh:  YO ant nobody tryin to beef with you so if this make you happy than fuck it.....What you siad about my ride ant hurting me :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 05:03 PM~14027785
> *:uh:   YO ant nobody tryin to beef with you so if this make you happy than fuck it.....What you siad about my ride ant hurting me  :uh:
> *



It shouldn't hurt you. I didn't say anything wrong about it. It's only shit talking if it's not true. I was just stating that he said that I don't have anything to contribute to the thread, as if you guys have more than I do.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003
yo dre whats going on


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Sarcasm is hard to pick up on in text form :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 28 2009, 02:07 PM~14027829
> *INKSTINCT003
> yo dre whats going on
> *


EATING POPCORN AND READING THIS SHIT


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 28 2009, 04:09 PM~14027847
> *EATING POPCORN AND READING THIS SHIT
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 28 2009, 05:11 PM~14027866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Steering column? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 05:06 PM~14027822
> *It shouldn't hurt you. I didn't say anything wrong about it. It's only shit talking if it's not true. I was just stating that he said that I don't have anything to contribute to the thread, as if you guys have more than I do.
> *


  ok man Im done with all this


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn!!! i just read 6 pages of nuttin...LOL .:barf: ...WHO turned the lights out at the hangout yesterday HUH?? ..... :nono:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 02:12 PM~14027874
> *Steering column?  :cheesy:
> *



yea i need it just aint had time 2 go snatch it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 28 2009, 05:14 PM~14027891
> *yea i need it just aint had time 2 go snatch it
> *


Let me know.


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 28 2009, 04:14 PM~14027888
> *Damn!!! i just read 6 pages of nuttin...LOL  .:barf: ...WHO turned the lights out at the hangout yesterday HUH??    .....  :nono:
> *


ITS CUZ DRE LEFT


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 03:15 PM~14027903
> *Let me know.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> :uh:
> [/b]


 :ugh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 28 2009, 02:16 PM~14027915
> *ITS CUZ DRE LEFT
> *


YEAH BLAME THE COLOMBIAN :angry:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 28 2009, 05:30 PM~14028039
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## badboyyaz1 (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2009, 01:19 PM~14027336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is SWEETTT!! a real old school
rides mad low.. looks good even in PRIMER


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 03:21 PM~14027967
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 03:38 PM~14027515
> *This a old pic????
> *


i see that jag by my house alot, looks like shit now


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@May 28 2009, 03:34 PM~14028084
> *i see that jag by my house alot, looks like shit now
> *


that jag has gone to shit! people dont know how to take care of shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14028091
> *that jag has gone to shit! people dont know how to take care of shit
> *




Not only that. The guy who did the bodywork for Jerry didn't cut and weld where the rust was. He just ground it out, and used USC "All Metal" body filler for it. He was ecstatic about how great it works. Till a while later the rust started to come back out.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ninty6 lincoln, GALO1111, Born 2 Die, AFRO JIMMY, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *P78dayz*:buttkick: , Made You A Hater, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2* :uh: , bung, Lacman84, badboyyaz1, luxridez


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 28 2009, 05:38 PM~14028115
> *21 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: ninty6 lincoln, GALO1111, Born 2 Die, AFRO JIMMY, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, P78dayz:buttkick: , Made You A Hater, tRiCk oR tReAt 2 :uh: , bung, Lacman84, badboyyaz1, luxridez
> *



:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 03:37 PM~14028110
> *Not only that. The guy who did the bodywork for Jerry didn't cut and weld where the rust was. He just ground it out, and used USC "All Metal" body filler for it. He was ecstatic about how great it works. Till a while later the rust started to come back out.
> *


haircuts 2nite or what?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 28 2009, 05:39 PM~14028124
> *haircuts 2nite or what?
> *



You know my screen name. This ain't aim fool. 









:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 03:39 PM~14028129
> *You know my screen name. This ain't aim fool.
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


picking up your fone would also help right? :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 28 2009, 05:40 PM~14028135
> *picking up your fone would also help right? :cheesy:
> *



Cell phones are overrated "ese". :cheesy:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 28 2009, 04:27 PM~14028017
> *YEAH BLAME THE COLOMBIAN :angry:
> *


 :rofl: 
SERIOUS U LEFT AND ALL THE LIGHTS WENT OUT


----------



## badboyyaz1 (Mar 31, 2008)

> a nice wagon in the air :biggrin:


[/quote]

NOW THAT is fuckin badass... sweet photo.. 
if it was bigger i would use it as a wallpaper


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

AFRO JIMMY
whats going on go 25th st I posted old pic of you old cars


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

TiggerLS

U BETTER GET BCK TO WRK BITCH LOL


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Hows everyone doing today...?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR, 4THAHATERS

WUD UP GUYS




:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 03:03 PM~14028354
> *Hows everyone doing today...?
> *


what up fool!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 02:05 PM~14028372
> *what up fool!
> *


i just got back in...i was coasting on fumes....but i made it...i need someone to get a hold on born to die and tell him to get at me asap...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: SOLO UHP, miaryder05,* Who Productions, hwdsfinest, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, chichi on 13, TRYMEBCH, CADILLAC D, lylorly, TiggerLS
:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,DOUBLE-O, Chulow, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*GETING READY FOR THE 28......*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 28 2009, 06:20 PM~14028506
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,DOUBLE-O, Chulow, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up pimp


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 06:23 PM~14028531
> *GETING READY FOR THE 28......
> 
> 
> ...



That shit's serious. :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 03:24 PM~14028542
> *What up pimp
> *


chilling homey


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 03:23 PM~14028531
> *GETING READY FOR THE 28......
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think dem out off town boys are ready for that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 02:07 PM~14028390
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: SOLO UHP, miaryder05, Who Productions, hwdsfinest, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, chichi on 13, TRYMEBCH, CADILLAC D, lylorly, TiggerLS
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

got a video from memorial day weekend caught a "fight" if u wanna call it that, front row and center dunno if i should post it though its kinda fucked up :dunno:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 02:54 PM~14028786
> *got a video from memorial day weekend caught a "fight" if u wanna call it that, front row and center dunno if i should post it though its kinda fucked up :dunno:
> *


post that shit...!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 28 2009, 06:55 PM~14028802
> *post that shit...!
> *


majority rules!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Whut it do WHO productions......How r ur gurls 2day...from all that drinkin'


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 28 2009, 02:58 PM~14028832
> *Whut it do WHO productions......How r ur gurls 2day...from all that drinkin'
> *


my girl didnt drink..now my home girl thats a different story...LOL..she was faded...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 02:58 PM~14028830
> *majority rules!
> *


i guess we win....!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

lol hold up let me get it


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 03:03 PM~14028889
> *lol hold up let me get it
> *


okkk...!


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

yo i am sellin a stock frame for a towncar 98-02 make an offer....305-896-1983 or pm me


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 03:07 PM~14028390
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: SOLO UHP, miaryder05, Who Productions, hwdsfinest, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, chichi on 13, TRYMEBCH, CADILLAC D, lylorly, TiggerLS
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 28 2009, 03:13 PM~14029014
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

THERE WILL BE ANOTHER HANGOUT NEXT FRIDAY 6/5/09 AT ....CNA SHOP.......FREE FOOD AND DRINKS......EVERYONE IS INVITED. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

here you go


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 04:21 PM~14029098
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :wow: where is pitbull when u need him?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 03:21 PM~14029098
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


i was there i seen the guy get hand cuffed...! and the flyer being placed in the back pocket was priceless...!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 04:21 PM~14029098
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!!! Did dude live after hittin' the curb?? :0 :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

LMFAO SHOULD HAVE KEPT RECORDING


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i cant stop laughin at the flyer being put in his pocket...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 04:21 PM~14029098
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


yo that shit is bad the way homey shit hit the floor


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 28 2009, 06:32 PM~14028612
> *chilling homey
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 28 2009, 08:06 PM~14029512
> *:loco:
> *


This post has been edited by GALO1111: Today, 08:07 PM 


:biggrin: I saw tham pics


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14029098
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT THAT WAS SUM UFC SHIT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 07:21 PM~14029098
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM pour white boy,you can tell he had too much to drink that day....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: .... all new fresh chrome and alil suspenion work.. maybe a new paint job and we ready...

BOWTIESOUTH.COM coming in the next few weeks



> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 05:23 PM~14028531
> *GETING READY FOR THE 28......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn chiko got knock DA fuck out. :0


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Miami305Rida, BLAZED96, BloodBath, hoppin92, *HOP SHOP*, STR8CLOWNIN LS
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 07:21 PM~14029098
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


damn i came too late its been removed.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

talk about being bored


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

x2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 28 2009, 08:07 PM~14030055
> *damn i came too late its been removed.....
> *


x2! upload it again. on photobucket or something.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn+May 28 2009, 07:25 PM~14029138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucked up lol what else was there to record it was over quick


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit is dead tonight


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14028091
> *that jag has gone to shit! people dont know how to take care of shit
> *


..that jag is being takin care of we have just been taking a while on that shit because the previous owners didnt take car off it the body work was done shitty the setup was shitty the whole car was a mess when my homboy got it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14030588
> *..that jag is being takin care of we have just been taking a while on that shit because the previous owners didnt take car off it the body work was done shitty the setup was shitty the whole car was a mess when my homboy got it
> *


  What up jeff


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 03:10 PM~14026533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2009, 07:11 PM~14030670
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WATS GOOD MISTER!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 10:30 PM~14030899
> *WATS GOOD MISTER!!!
> *



chillin just reading the "telemundo novela" that goes on in miami.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

machine's car in naples.... oh shit sorry its not from miami... :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2009, 08:37 PM~14030977
> *machine's car in naples.... oh shit sorry its not from miami...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie but the inside looks like shit :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14031019
> *nice ride homie but the inside looks like shit  :uh:
> *



hey not mine but its a caddy interior. he bought like that.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2009, 07:42 PM~14031036
> *hey not mine but its a caddy interior. he bought like that.
> *


i posted a pic of it earlier... wat novela u watchin? layitlow novela


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i understand times are ruff but y r ppl stealing mattress' for?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 28 2009, 06:54 PM~14031188
> *i understand times are ruff but y r ppl stealing mattress' for?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2009, 06:37 PM~14030977
> *machine's car in naples.... oh shit sorry its not from miami...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 28 2009, 02:07 PM~14027217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie a use por-15 is the best for the frame and fire wall 
you can primer over it tight work


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2009, 08:42 PM~14031036
> *hey not mine but its a caddy interior. he bought like that.
> *


feel you homie


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2009, 09:42 PM~14031036
> *hey not mine but its a caddy interior. he bought like that.
> *


  nothing in that interior is off a caddy. cars beautiful, but yea the interior needs some love. outside its flawless and full of details and the insides very plain.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@May 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14030588
> *..that jag is being takin care of we have just been taking a while on that shit because the previous owners didnt take car off it the body work was done shitty the setup was shitty the whole car was a mess when my homboy got it
> *


 the car looked fine when my homeboy jerry had it .


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

but i also heard it changed hands a couple of times (like 4 times )after him.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 28 2009, 08:07 PM~14030055
> *damn i came too late its been removed.....
> *


x2 couldnt see it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 28 2009, 11:39 PM~14031764
> *but i also heard it changed hands a couple of times (like 4 times )after him.
> *



nah but the bodywork wasn't done right. Don't get me wrong, the bodywork looked great. It came out straight as hell. The only thing was the lack of new metal. That, and homeboy who painted it didn't use any reducer in the clear. It had a weird look to it. It never got that deep shine. I seen him doing the bodywork the day I did the patterns on it. Buddy knew his shit, it just seemed like he cut some corners that could have been done differently.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *~RoLl1NReGaL~, *LOWLYFEPHILL

:wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 29 2009, 01:04 AM~14032944
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, LOWLYFEPHILL
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

got a caddy grill center gold belive its for a 90s caddy pm if interested


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 28 2009, 06:23 PM~14028531
> *GETING READY FOR THE 28......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Up for trade for Dayton or Zenith 13x7 w tires (no chinas). These are 14x6 zenith w tires and rims are in perfect condition...........pm if interested.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 28 2009, 11:06 PM~14031325
> * nothing in that interior is off a caddy. cars beautiful, but yea the interior needs some love. outside its flawless and full of details and the insides very plain.
> *



:dunno: :dunno: I THOUGHT IT WAS I WAS WRONG.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Miami!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 29 2009, 06:06 AM~14034627
> *Morning Miami!
> *


sup jorge... :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 29 2009, 06:07 AM~14034636
> *sup jorge... :wave:
> *


Here homie bored!!waiting for some work to come in. :scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 29 2009, 06:30 AM~14034742
> *Here homie bored!!waiting for some work to come in. :scrutinize:
> *


same.. about to junk this truck but dnt want to get wet..lol

sup eddie i see u lurking


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so does anybody know the chico who got knocked out in that video? If that ***** got away with knockin him out and didnt get arrested thats sum bullshit cuz i get put in cuffs for sum dumb shit out there :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

1 Members: Who Productions


thats a first for me..!

well good morning to the first person here...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

someone else posted it on another site....!

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12435514..._Cold_Onto_Curb


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 28 2009, 04:21 PM~14029098
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


HOW COULD I SEE THE VIDEO..I CAN'T FINE IT ON YOUTUBE!! :uh: !


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 29 2009, 06:33 AM~14034753
> *same.. about to junk this truck but dnt want to get wet..lol
> 
> sup eddie i see u lurking
> *


lol que vola? i was tryin 2 show my boi the knockout video. damn youtube


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

look at the last thing i just posted....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Heres the fight again if you missed it...!


http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12435514..._Cold_Onto_Curb


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

DAMMMM FUCKED UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*that shit is hilarious...lol knocked the fuck out!!!!!!!*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 29 2009, 06:57 AM~14035248
> *that shit is hilarious...lol knocked the fuck out!!!!!!!
> *


no one pays attention to the flyer in the pocket huh...?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 29 2009, 07:50 AM~14035206
> *Heres the fight again if you missed it...!
> http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12435514..._Cold_Onto_Curb
> *


dam buddy got knockedout cold n yall were right the flyer was n extra :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

fuck that wats funny is the way the fat bitch drags him around like nothing...lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@May 29 2009, 06:59 AM~14035260
> *dam buddy got knockedout cold n yall were right the flyer was n extra  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ive seen plenty of knock outs b4 but the flyer made this a unique one...!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 29 2009, 08:02 AM~14035282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ive seen plenty of knock outs b4 but the flyer made this a unique one...!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN MIA


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 29 2009, 07:49 AM~14035680
> *GOOD MORNIN MIA
> *


hello mam...how are you...?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 29 2009, 10:58 AM~14035253
> *no one pays attention to the flyer in the pocket huh...?
> *


That was the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yo buddy got knocked the fuck out i saw the black boy pass by nd put the flyer in his pocket lol hey if he ever needs proof of passing out the flyers this would be a good video lmfao


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 29 2009, 10:45 AM~14035163
> *someone else posted it on another site....!
> 
> http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12435514..._Cold_Onto_Curb
> *


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW people cant get their own shit damn ****** stealing my shit and flagging it and then putting it on another site thats some sorry ass shit ima have to tag my videos from no on :angry:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

videowned


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

yo my boy is selling his 95 9c1/ SS clone

well got this new project coming if i get rid of this car so it must go.

It is original Florida car ive been told. car was white prior owner had it painted blue and must of paid 12 year old's to paint it. here the run down.

the positives.

all ss interior.
new fuel pump.
new opti,plugs,wires.
new water pump.
re-sealed the intake.
eaton posi,4.56 gears,moser axles.T/a powder coated cover.
new shocks all around.
good ss springs in the rear.
no cats....too flowmasters dumped before the axle.
c5 corvette wheels.18x9.5 all around power coated gloss black.
new front rotors and pads.
street trends front bumper.
new headliner
cowl hood.
new ss grill.
lots of powder coated goodies.
8 inch pods.
smokey black rear deck carpet.

The negatives.

front end is noisy~ (needs bushings)also uppers and lowers.also front springs.
opti seal is leaking and rear main seal.
needs passenger side caliper.pads floating
motor and tranny have 190k.
car is not programmed for gears so shifts are way offfffff..and so is speedometer.
paint is bad..lol..i mean not terrible but deff not me.paint on rear bumper and spoiler is bubbling and chipping.
small door dings(nothing serious at all)
no cd player.
passenger side door panel is blue rest are impala grey.

her pics~


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 29 2009, 08:38 AM~14036250
> *WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW people cant get their own shit damn ****** stealing my shit and flagging it and then putting it on another site thats some sorry ass shit ima have to tag my videos from no on  :angry:
> *


i knew that youtube would snatch it down sooner or later....!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

see dem black boys dont know any better. The only reason dat ***** hit that other dude was cus he was byhimself now if it would off been a group of chikos dem ****** probably would off gotten their asses handed to them and would off caught a good ass whooping. just my opinion poor lil ***** though he got hit hard ass fuck and hit the side walk dammm lol!!!!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

it kinda look like he got blind sided also


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

he was watchin the left and shoulda been watchin the right it was fucked cuz he couldnt even get any help dude wanted to knock him out anyway he pushed him in the back to get his attention yea that whole thing was fucked u gotta be focused on your surroundings when its a big crowd like that cuz its always a stupid dick in the crowd tryin to be hard :guns:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OK THIS CAR IS FROM MIAMI BUT NOT BEING BUILT IN MIAMI
AT CANDYMAN'S SHOP IN TEXAS. I GIVE PROPS TO WHOEVER THE OWNER IS....* :biggrin: :biggrin: 




































:thumbsup: 


HA HA NOT A PIC FROM OUTSIDE OF MIAMI.....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@May 29 2009, 10:19 AM~14036681
> *he was watchin the left and shoulda been watchin the right it was fucked cuz he couldnt even get any help dude wanted to knock him out anyway he pushed him in the back to get his attention yea that whole thing was fucked u gotta be focused on your surroundings when its a big crowd like that cuz its always a stupid dick in the crowd tryin to be hard  :guns:
> *


tru. especially on south beach. every ***** is "the man" :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TWO MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 29 2009, 01:08 PM~14037111
> *TWO MORE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Gus's car?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A+May 29 2009, 01:19 PM~14036681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know who's car that is


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it This car?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 29 2009, 10:56 AM~14035756
> *hello mam...how are you...?
> *


IM BORED AND TIRED OF ALL THIS FUCKIN RAIN


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

yep.. just noticed the etching on the top of the windshield.. same car


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 29 2009, 02:14 PM~14037163
> *Is that Gus's car?
> *



probably but candyman doesnt want to say..... :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

that shit is a decepticon


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Blowin' your mind.. Like only the Candyman Can.. like a Heavyweight Champion.. 

I think i'm showing my age here


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yea u are phil, ur taking it wayyyyy back


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 29 2009, 01:34 PM~14037361
> *yea u are phil, ur taking it wayyyyy back
> *



Used to love that song.. Was on MTV Party to Go Volume 2

Lol


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 27 2009, 11:25 PM~14021615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Brown Soul C.C. Wuts good wit yall boys


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 28 2009, 10:26 AM~14024126
> *Got a pioneer DEH-P6700MP for sale. Very nice radio. if interested hit me up on PM or call me, my number is below. $100 or best offer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone heading too tower tonight...?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 29 2009, 03:01 PM~14038100
> *Anyone heading too tower tonight...?
> *



not me.. why the hell did I move to GA again?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 29 2009, 01:01 PM~14038100
> *Anyone heading too tower tonight...?
> *


i might pass by


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

your going to be there and you know it ....LOL....!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 29 2009, 12:22 PM~14036713
> *OK THIS CAR IS FROM MIAMI BUT NOT BEING BUILT IN MIAMI
> AT CANDYMAN'S SHOP IN TEXAS. I GIVE PROPS TO WHOEVER THE OWNER IS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Looks like there is a NEW king of G Bodys in Miami lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 29 2009, 04:14 PM~14038827
> *Looks like there is a NEW king of G Bodys in Miami lol  :thumbsup:
> *



I dont think Gus lives in Miami.. Closer to Tampa... Dade City


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 29 2009, 04:40 PM~14039058
> *I dont think Gus lives in Miami.. Closer to Tampa... Dade City
> *


Regardless hands down BEST regal every built in Florida


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmm thats interesting.. you think so?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 29 2009, 03:01 PM~14038100
> *Anyone heading too tower tonight...?
> *


MAYBE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 29 2009, 02:48 PM~14039150
> *Regardless hands down BEST regal every built in Florida
> *


its a raw car but its not the best cuz miami had some raw ass regals


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 29 2009, 05:07 PM~14039351
> *its a raw  car but its not the best cuz miami had some raw ass regals
> *



I think i agree with you..

it has a lot of work.. but BEST? not sure


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes+Oct 3 2004, 05:40 PM~2264028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like these better


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

iceman42776, Boulevard305, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 29 2009, 10:22 AM~14036713
> *OK THIS CAR IS FROM MIAMI BUT NOT BEING BUILT IN MIAMI
> AT CANDYMAN'S SHOP IN TEXAS. I GIVE PROPS TO WHOEVER THE OWNER IS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice car.....bad ass paint....   but it dont count here...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good miami....this is dead in here lately..


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 29 2009, 05:34 PM~14040533
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*90s caddy house grill center in gold for sale dale pm me for more info need it gone asap*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

5 Members: orientalmontecarlo, Euro2low, Hellraizer, BloodBath, Da Beast21

que buelta arroz chino :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 29 2009, 09:35 PM~14040914
> *5 Members: orientalmontecarlo, Euro2low, Hellraizer, BloodBath, Da Beast21
> 
> que buelta arroz chino :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Hellraizer, david, yoooooooooooooo wat it dew yo d u bringin the lac back out :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 28 2009, 01:04 PM~14026443
> *Flamingo bound!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo wuz good i need a motor for one of my pumps cash in hand ....hit me up asap pm me .....


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

damn nobody got a motor out there?????????


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2009, 08:37 PM~14030977
> *machine's car in naples.... oh shit sorry its not from miami...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ive always liked this car, but yo ED----Its not from Miami aaaahhhhhh! lol..


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@May 29 2009, 06:54 PM~14041035
> *yo wuz good i need a motor for one of my pumps cash in hand ....hit me up asap pm me .....
> *


 try pro hopper crome 120.00 inculdes shippin i got mines in 3 days


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

badass monty


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: viejitos miami, Born 2 Die, 93brougham, *EXECUTION*, TRYMEBCH, chevyboy01, Lackin'onDuces, 305low

:nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 29 2009, 12:32 PM~14037343
> *that shit is a decepticon
> *


you funny homie? that homie should have at least 
50gran invested crazy the day he sale it maybe he get 10gran


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 29 2009, 10:12 PM~14041157
> *badass monty
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: @ the 61 in the background


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 29 2009, 02:48 PM~14039150
> *Regardless hands down BEST regal every built in Florida
> *


It will be considered the best regal when it drives to hangouts, picknicks ,and when u feel like taking it for a ride for the fuck of it just to take a cruise in the sunny state of florida .....so for now its just a nice radical  ..............


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 29 2009, 07:23 PM~14041233
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  @ the 61 in the background
> *


i feel u on that one homey


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 29 2009, 07:27 PM~14041270
> *It will be considered the best regal when it drives to hangouts, picknicks ,and when u feel like taking it  for a ride for  the fuck of it  just to take a cruise in the sunny state of  florida .....so for now its just a nice radical  ..............
> *


i feel u on that one homey real talk its a raw car but its not the time for a trailer queen theres no shows in fl just build dem to ride dem that my opinion but once again its a raw as car not hating on it just not the rawest one in fl


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 29 2009, 03:11 PM~14039400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stripeing looks nice!!
any more


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT IS SO FUNNY IS THAT NOW THE POLICE HAVE ALL THE EVIDENCE TO ARREST THE GUY WITH. I WATCH SHOWS LIKE 48 HOURS AND SHIT LIKE THAT, AND THE COPS ARE ALWAYS LIKE THERE ARE SOME DUMBASS PEOPLE OUT THERE. LAUGHING AT THEM.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

any 1 no what happen 2 this 1?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 29 2009, 07:31 PM~14041298
> *i feel u on that one homey real talk its a raw car but its not the time for a trailer queen theres no shows in fl just build dem to ride dem that my opinion but once again its a raw as car not hating on it just not the rawest one in fl
> *


NO DOUGHT BRO THE BITCH IS ACUALLY BAD ASS ........... BUT SPEAKING FOR MYSELF I PREFER TO BUILD SOMETHING I CAN ENJOY SHOW CAR AND A DRIVER :biggrin: ESPECIALLY LIVIVG IN FL. THAT THERES NO MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS ........ LETS SEE SOME OLD MIAMI BUILT REGALS FROM THE PAST THAT WERE HOLDING IT DOWN........ ILL START IT OFF ........


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 29 2009, 09:48 PM~14041469
> *any 1 no what happen 2 this 1?
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats Oscars.. He has Asanti's on it now..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 29 2009, 09:43 PM~14041403
> *WHAT IS SO FUNNY IS THAT NOW THE POLICE HAVE ALL THE EVIDENCE TO ARREST THE GUY WITH.  I WATCH SHOWS LIKE 48 HOURS AND SHIT LIKE THAT, AND THE COPS ARE ALWAYS LIKE THERE ARE SOME DUMBASS PEOPLE OUT THERE.  LAUGHING AT THEM.
> *



Its Called The First 48..

48 hours is a movie with Eddie Murphy and Nick Nolte


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 29 2009, 07:50 PM~14041490
> *I think thats Oscars.. He has Asanti's on it now..
> *


this car should b in the mag 2low?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It wasn't much, but here's what my piece of shit once looked like. A very very long time ago.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I had pics of Rogers shit, and Alains shit. But I can't find them now.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

marcus car wasnt a regal but it was holding it down at one point .........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Japs old t-type.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

parting out a couple caprices, if anyone needs any parts, pm me


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Japs old shit.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 29 2009, 10:48 PM~14041469
> *any 1 no what happen 2 this 1?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

a few more.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lemmie see if this works........

Magik got the top fully working on his regal. It was low on oil, so it went slow.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

here u go


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 29 2009, 11:05 PM~14041680
> *It wasn't much, but here's what my piece of shit once looked like. A very very long time ago.
> 
> 
> ...



 any pix of the trunk???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kfvPZqK0fJY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kfvPZqK0fJY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


fuckin' youtube erased the song that it had on it originally. it was "one blood" from the game.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 29 2009, 11:50 PM~14042241
> *  any pix of the trunk???
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 29 2009, 11:52 PM~14042260
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 29 2009, 11:55 PM~14042289
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 29 2009, 11:52 PM~14042260
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+May 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14042260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    :tears: :tears: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 29 2009, 05:39 PM~14040561
> *90s caddy house grill center in gold for sale dale pm me for more info need it gone asap
> *


early 90's or mid-90's? we need a little more info :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 30 2009, 12:09 AM~14042435
> *      :tears:  :tears:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



Still on for tomorrow?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 29 2009, 11:10 PM~14042463
> *Still on for tomorrow?
> *


yea i get 2 ur house at 6 or earlier?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 30 2009, 12:11 AM~14042479
> *yea i get 2 ur house at 6 or earlier?
> *



At 6 sounds good. Sunrise is at 6:29.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14041028
> *
> *



Come across some snook n red's. :cheesy:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 29 2009, 11:12 PM~14042491
> *At 6 sounds good. Sunrise is at 6:29.
> *


alrite koo c ya then... shake n bake lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

bored, tired, need to sleep, got a shit load of things to do....... good night


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I finally got to see this car with out anyone around it...!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

frame for sale... pm me if intrested


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@May 29 2009, 08:15 PM~14041801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looked real gangsta on the 22 deez


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

All These regal Picture's should be under Regal Fest !
My Old shit before I cut it and went to the recycling plant.
I didnt mind 2nd Place Radical That year
Then After that got in to other hobby's and had to chose between them.
Plus does anybody have pics of rogers regal and second to none orange regal when in there prime ?








































All Closed -UP








Right After that lowrider 








I forgot my second Regal


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 29 2009, 08:46 PM~14042912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody got an engine for sale??


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

i got a 307 lying around


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 29 2009, 11:56 PM~14043082
> *i got a 307 lying around
> *


how much?? n wat it come off of?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 29 2009, 10:19 PM~14042559
> *alrite koo c ya then... shake n bake lol
> *


 :angry: :nono:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14042441
> *early 90's or mid-90's? we need a little more info :thumbsup:
> *



its coming off a 1990 caddilac is this better


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@May 29 2009, 12:10 PM~14037668
> *Brown Soul C.C. Wuts good wit yall boys
> *


anybody got chichos phone number??????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 30 2009, 07:59 AM~14044732
> *Magik007 :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Morning !!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

jelly from top to bottom


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 30 2009, 07:26 AM~14045021
> *jelly from top to bottom
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT BITCH IS WETT YOU CAN SEE YOUR SELF TAKING THE PIC IN THE LAST PIC ON THE TOP LEFT CORNER EVIL SHIT WAS ON POINT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

trunk shot of the execution.............


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 30 2009, 07:37 AM~14045071
> *DAMN THAT BITCH IS WETT YOU CAN SEE YOUR SELF TAKING THE PIC IN THE LAST PIC ON THE TOP LEFT CORNER EVIL SHIT WAS ON POINT
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 29 2009, 11:15 PM~14041790
> *Japs old shit.
> 
> 
> ...


this car is in good hands now and getting redone :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 29 2009, 10:46 PM~14042912
> *All These regal Picture's should be under Regal Fest !
> My Old shit before I cut it and went to the recycling plant.
> I didnt mind 2nd Place Radical That year
> ...


 When you first got this car I couldnt tell your and jasons apart at first. That bitch was bad.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 30 2009, 08:54 AM~14045438
> *When you first got this car I couldnt tell your and jasons apart at first. That bitch was bad.
> *


Thanks homie Those were the Rollin Days . What you been up to man ! Doing any fishing lately..


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

One of the badest Regal ever in MIAMI


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS *</span>


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>if anyone is coming from out of town this is the official hotel of the picnic 
they have gave you a fixed rate from 110.00 a night to 75.00 and night book your rooms now + tax its only a 10 to 15 min drive to the park* 

:biggrin: theres also a strip club down the street :biggrin: 

http://events.ichotelsgroup.com/DPRD-7SHM7L/MIAML


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

someone needs to tell chulow he typoed served


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 30 2009, 10:24 AM~14045576
> *Thanks homie Those were the Rollin Days . What you been up to man ! Doing any fishing lately..
> *


Weathers been bad. Just chilling at sand bars wasting time. I saw Tort the other day with Patineta on 2 jet skiis. Whats good with you ma brotha??


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 30 2009, 11:19 AM~14046223
> *Weathers been bad. Just chilling at sand bars wasting time. I saw Tort the other day with Patineta on 2 jet skiis. Whats good with you ma brotha??
> *


Weather was good last week in the keys!
180lbs Sword


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Gold Rush Regal, all-eyez-onme, Made You A Hater, FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN, ROLLIN LUXURY, BIG L.A, MAAANDO, huesone yal boys ready 4 to nite :biggrin:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

Made You A Hater, Gold Rush Regal, FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN, ROLLIN LUXURY, BIG L.A, MAAANDO, huesone

...QUE PASA LOCO....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

* all-eyez-onme*, *Nepz95*, *Gold Rush Regal*, MAAANDO, ROLLIN LUXURY, TRYMEBCH

WAS UP FOOLS


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DANNY305, all-eyez-onme, Gold Rush Regal, MAAANDO, ROLLIN LUXURY, TRYMEBCH 
WHAT THEY DO WERE WE GOIN TONITE>>>>>


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 30 2009, 03:08 PM~14046542
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: DANNY305, all-eyez-onme, Gold Rush Regal, MAAANDO, ROLLIN LUXURY, TRYMEBCH
> WHAT THEY DO WERE WE GOIN TONITE>>>>>
> *



SHIT I GOT MY 5 YEAR OLD THIS WEEKEND NO WHERE LOL


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

DE PINGA LOCO TIME TO CHILL AT CRIB WIT THA BABY THEN


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@May 30 2009, 03:12 PM~14046567
> *DE PINGA LOCO TIME TO CHILL AT CRIB WIT THA BABY THEN
> *


YEA MAN SHE HASN'T SLEEP OVA IN 3 WEEKS CUZ I WAS REMODEL HERE ROOM AND BATHROOM SO YEA I 'M GONNA CHILL WITH HER :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont care what was considered "BEST". i built this shit 4 me and i had alot of fun with this.
















4altima seats..
































this is the last of how i had it lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 30 2009, 02:50 PM~14046798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 30 2009, 03:50 PM~14046798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE THAT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2009, 03:39 PM~14046734
> *i dont care what was considered "BEST". i built this shit 4 me and i had alot of fun with this.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2009, 12:39 PM~14046734
> *i dont care what was considered "BEST". i built this shit 4 me and i had alot of fun with this.
> 
> 
> ...


that car was raw r.i.p to it


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

ty ty ty....!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2009, 12:39 PM~14046734
> *i dont care what was considered "BEST". i built this shit 4 me and i had alot of fun with this.
> 
> 
> ...


 damm that was nice, now in days to find a stock clean regal is rare u gotta find them clean g bodys up north form them old white people, u even go to the junk yard in miami n there already by the chasie by the 1st week


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2009, 12:39 PM~14046734
> *i dont care what was considered "BEST". i built this shit 4 me and i had alot of fun with this.
> 
> 
> ...


lol the P.P.P!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.motionbox.com/videos/7a9eddb31f1de4c0f5


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

does anybody has the Stock wheels and tires of a 93 fleetwood


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

does anybody has the Stock wheels and tires of a 93fleetwood


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 30 2009, 12:50 PM~14046798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nica shit looking tight work :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichooooooooooo wat it dew pimp


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 30 2009, 02:42 PM~14047772
> *nica shit looking tight work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2009, 03:39 PM~14046734
> *i dont care what was considered "BEST". i built this shit 4 me and i had alot of fun with this.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

1,999,009

almost 2 million post in here....!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

wazza wats happin 2nite??? anybody gona ride to the beach? looks like it should be clear by 2nite


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

Who Productions
:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@May 30 2009, 03:36 PM~14048069
> *Who Productions
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo how come everyone shows love to towers and we have a hangout here in kmart every saturday and no one shows lov at least to just chill there show the riders and talk shit bring out the fam i was out last week and it was really not that bad there's food and ice cream for the kids and its legal u don't have to be moving from spots like back den


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

where at..give me an address...!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

what kmart homie?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 30 2009, 07:52 PM~14048444
> *what kmart homie?
> *


x2


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Is it the one on 49th? That shits been going on for years!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 30 2009, 08:37 PM~14048358
> *yo how come everyone shows love to towers and we have a hangout here in kmart every saturday and no one shows lov at least to just chill there show the riders and talk shit bring out the fam i was out last week and it was really not that bad there's food and ice cream for the kids and its legal u don't have to be moving from spots like back den
> *


I went there before it was only old cars but real nice hangout....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 30 2009, 08:37 PM~14048358
> *yo how come everyone shows love to towers and we have a hangout here in kmart every saturday and no one shows lov at least to just chill there show the riders and talk shit bring out the fam i was out last week and it was really not that bad there's food and ice cream for the kids and its legal u don't have to be moving from spots like back den
> *



the reason is cuz thats and old people hangout and when we would go there they would be some asshole peeling out loud music and they see you pull up in a import or a lowrider or big rims they ask you to leave str8 up if you don't the cop that is there will tell you to go thats if the head guy tell u to and you don't


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

*************CNA CUSTOMZ is doin' another hangout next friday 6-5-09 at the shop..............10910 nw 138 st hialeah , behind the home depot.....Get the word out 2 make it POP !!! 

free food and drinkz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 30 2009, 06:26 PM~14048563
> *Is it the one on 49th? That shits been going on for years!
> *


yea the kmart on 49st


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 30 2009, 07:33 PM~14048915
> *the reason is cuz thats and old people hangout and when we would go there they would be some asshole peeling out loud music and they see you pull up in a import or a lowrider or big rims they ask you to leave str8 up if you don't the cop that is there will tell you to go thats if the head guy tell u to and you don't
> *


its true ur right there's always someone that will fuk it up for others but the cop hasn't been there lately and the old guy has been kool the only thing its the there not just to our vibe were we get and blast the music they there vibe its chilling having a good family time


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 30 2009, 10:47 PM~14048999
> *its true ur right there's always someone that will fuk it up for others but the cop hasn't been there lately and the old guy has been kool the only thing its the there not just to our vibe were we get and blast the music they there vibe its chilling having a good family time
> *



yea but there will always be one asshole you'll see trust me on that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 30 2009, 07:53 PM~14049029
> *yea but there will always be one asshole you'll see trust me on that
> *


X2 there's always that one dude that has to act like an idiot and kill it for everybody else . some people need home training LOL...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2009, 08:29 PM~14049286
> *X2 there's always that one dude that has to act like an idiot and kill it for everybody else . some people need home training LOL...
> *


shit remember wen the sat. hangout stared at lowes it was chillin to the ricers and the people that think the burning rubber is kool stared goin den the cops stared to fuck around and the ****** with the towtrucks thinking were kool to burning rubber that wat fucked up every hangout in hialeah


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 30 2009, 07:53 PM~14049029
> *yea but there will always be one asshole you'll see trust me on that
> *


i feel u homey there's always that dork that feels like has to shine by burning rubber and acting like a fool in a place were people are train to chill and hangout to get away from all the drama off bills and all that other shit


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 30 2009, 08:45 PM~14049857
> *i feel  u homey there's always that dork that feels like has to shine by burning rubber and acting like a fool in a place were people are train to chill and hangout to get away from all the drama off bills and all that other shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i know its off the topic but it could help find this kid...!




Missing From: 400 block of SW 14th Avenue, Miami, FL
Missing Date: 5/30/2009 12:00 AM

Contact: Miami Police Department
305-579-6630

Circumstances: A Florida AMBER Alert has been issued for Donald Arauz. He was last seen in the area of the 400 block of SW 14th Avenue in Miami. The child may be in the company of Antonia Acuna. The two may be travelling in a vehicle driven by a Hispanic Male. If you have any information on the whereabouts of this child please contact the Miami Police Department at 305-579-6630 or 911.


Missing Child
Name: Donald Arauz
Hair Color: Black Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: White/Hispanic Age: 2YO
Height: 3FT Weight: 32LBS
Gender: Male
Description: Last wearing a white shirt and blue shorts.

Suspect
Name: Unknown Unknown
Skin Color: Hispanic
Gender: Male

Vehicle Information
Color: Burgundy
Vehicle: Truck


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 30 2009, 07:47 PM~14048999
> *its true ur right there's always someone that will fuk it up for others but the cop hasn't been there lately and the old guy has been kool the only thing its the there not just to our vibe were we get and blast the music they there vibe its chilling having a good family time
> *


i remember blvd aces/majestics used 2 go like 2 years ago

even 99 problems was there a couple if times

no1 tripped every1 kept looking at the lowriders those days more than the other cars


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 29 2009, 09:01 PM~14042365
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha u could tell thats tortys stomach & leg lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305, :wave: yo que bola


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14052267
> *DANNY305, :wave: yo que bola
> *



chilling hommie and you


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*22" all chrome 220 spoke rims with pirelli tires 4sale with the works adapters plus knockoffs $400 hit me up if interested*


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 31 2009, 12:46 PM~14052511
> *22" all chrome 220 spoke rims with pirelli tires 4sale with the works adapters plus knockoffs  $400 hit me up if interested
> *


Tire Size, Rim Brand ?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@May 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14052596
> *Tire Size, Rim Brand ?
> *


35 series 90 % thread left..... Don't know what type just know there CLEAN I've had dem for 2 months in storage NO rust


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 29 2009, 10:53 PM~14043038
> *anybody got an engine for sale??
> *


I got a 305 with a 700r4 for $500 out of an 85 caprice ck signature for link


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 11:22 PM~14009421
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


dats my favorite model of all time damn she fine :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 31 2009, 12:06 PM~14052643
> *35 series 90 % thread left..... Don't know what type just know there CLEAN I've had dem for 2 months in storage NO rust
> *


got adapters with em?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 30 2009, 12:25 PM~14046244
> *Weather was good last week in the keys!
> 180lbs Sword
> 
> ...


looks like your fish had a small encouter with a hungry shark during the fight??? Sup with its back fin, lower portion?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@May 31 2009, 12:37 PM~14052839
> *got adapters with em?
> *


yea n knockoffs also


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

wut up miami!!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 26 2009, 09:46 AM~13999796
> *what u bois think about this.. lol crazy shit..
> 
> 
> ...


dats something you dont fuccin do how da fuc you gon mess up a g body witta peice of shit ass charger front end dats fucced up :angry: :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown:  :nono: :banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@May 31 2009, 11:41 AM~14052859
> *wut up miami!!
> *


SUAVESITO :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2009, 03:39 PM~14046734
> *i dont care what was considered "BEST". i built this shit 4 me and i had alot of fun with this.
> 
> 
> ...


i remember seeing that regal get built lil by lil...it was a nice regal...wounder what happen to it...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 31 2009, 01:28 PM~14053152
> *i remember seeing that regal get built lil by lil...it was a nice regal...wounder what happen to it...
> *


thats evelios vert regal :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Cadillac_Fleetwood, lylorly, *Rollin DoN DeViLLe*, Magik007
wats good oscar?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 31 2009, 11:55 AM~14053303
> *thats  evelios vert regal  :biggrin:
> *



ive never been the one to come out and say that cuz i dont got a big mouth. but since u wanted to theres evryones answer


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

bout to smoke 1 and watch the rain, feelin like im gonna come back to alot of drama


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 31 2009, 01:55 PM~14053303
> *thats  evelios vert regal  :biggrin:
> *


did it get rebuilt? who's eveilo...?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 02:01 PM~14053346
> *ive never been the one to come out and say that cuz i dont got a big mouth. but since u wanted to theres evryones answer
> *



Aint bout having a big mouth or not thats the truth. regardless whos regal it was evelio built it from scratch cuz i was there to witness it. and regardless you regal was always nice and so was his. so lets not start with this internet shit once again


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 31 2009, 09:10 AM~14052331
> *chilling hommie and you
> *


here chillin watching some old school Walter Payton football


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

and also just like i bought the green regal that was built in rollerz only when YOU where president, im building it from scratch totally diffrent


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Jason real talk te la comiste with the monty that was a raw ass build mad props even do its gone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@May 31 2009, 12:16 PM~14053433
> *Aint bout having a big mouth or not thats the truth. regardless whos regal it was evelio built it from scratch cuz i was there to witness it. and regardless you regal was always nice and so was his. so lets not start with this internet shit once again
> *


o in no way am i sayin he got it built. he got the car the same way as the last pic. only the shell. (hell, i think that pic was taking while they were picking it up) and yes both regals were nice.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@May 31 2009, 12:27 PM~14053495
> *Jason real talk te la comiste with the monty that was a raw ass build mad props even do its gone  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanx alot. i had fun with it but it got me what i wanted :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 03:32 PM~14053532
> *o in no way am i sayin he got it built. he got the car the same way as the last pic. only the shell. (hell, i think that pic was taking while they were picking it up) and yes both regals were nice.
> *


so if everything comming out who was UNDEFEATED :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 12:34 PM~14053545
> *thanx alot. i had fun with it but it got me what i wanted :biggrin:
> *


man and i bet that 63 gonna come serious 2 good luck on it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys its been awhile wuts good? 

born 2 die :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 02:32 PM~14053532
> *o in no way am i sayin he got it built. he got the car the same way as the last pic. only the shell. (hell, i think that pic was taking while they were picking it up) and yes both regals were nice.
> *



props to you on the regal and monte
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good today..?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 31 2009, 12:35 PM~14053550
> *so if everything comming out who was UNDEFEATED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+May 31 2009, 12:37 PM~14053570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

IIMPALAA
i thought you were comming back :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

A few of mine............  


I like this pic both are my old cars








All them old folks loved this one








An old lady told me she lost her virginaty in one of these.. :uh: :uh: 








Now


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@May 31 2009, 12:41 PM~14053592
> *Hey guys its been awhile wuts good?
> 
> born 2 die :wave:
> *


yo wats good


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

Throw bak
















I got some more pics but cant find the pics :angry:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 31 2009, 05:32 PM~14054167
> *Throw bak
> 
> 
> ...


fool i got a bunch of throwbacks of da box and 64 i just dont have a scanner  
and lmao at da old lady losin her virginity


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 31 2009, 02:37 PM~14054187
> *fool i got a bunch of throwbacks of da box and 64 i just dont have a scanner
> and lmao at da old lady losin her virginity
> *


c if u could post them,I've been searching for some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i got some pics of the old rodeo from elegance and the kia sportage and the blazer... when i find em ill post em.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 31 2009, 02:37 PM~14054187
> *fool i got a bunch of throwbacks of da box and 64 i just dont have a scanner
> and lmao at da old lady losin her virginity
> *



x2!! later imma take pics of old pics lol and post them up. 95-99 shit


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a scanner if you need something scanned...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here yall go a few old pics


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i should have made da monte a lowrider :twak:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 31 2009, 05:33 PM~14055220
> *i should have made da monte a lowrider :twak:
> *


its not to late...lol j/k


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 31 2009, 08:33 PM~14055220
> *i should have made da monte a lowrider :twak:
> *


i got a pic of ur shyt on 13's with the dinosaur front...lookin clean with my old town car....i just dont got a scanner...post of pic of ur new baby.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14042365
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


look at torta..i say this everytime whyyyy


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 31 2009, 02:32 PM~14054167
> *Throw bak
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!! i remember this BOX when it came out....GANSTAH. !!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

my new dailly driverrrrrr


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 26 2009, 10:07 PM~14007202
> *Done with my part, off to the body shop she goes...
> 
> 
> ...


Bringin it to ALTERED VIZIONZ was the right choice... Don does sick work!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

what asians do when they are alone....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94uoidoYGAM


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 31 2009, 09:09 PM~14055466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha!!!! That elegance property now,and its gona have a nice make over.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 31 2009, 06:09 PM~14055466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Saw these today(cell phone pic's) the owner told me he just cam from a drifting event


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

drifting event was at calder race track.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@May 31 2009, 09:45 PM~14055747
> *drifting event was at calder race track.
> *


Shit I had to work......did you go & did you take pic's


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 31 2009, 05:33 PM~14055220
> *i should have made da monte a lowrider :twak:
> *


i remember it wen it was white with the chrome feet on it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 31 2009, 09:09 PM~14055466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROPZ


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 31 2009, 08:55 PM~14055829
> *Shit I had to work......did you go & did you take pic's
> *


no, i was working as well herd about it all day on the radio.


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

killin em with 2,003,281 hits and counting


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@May 31 2009, 10:32 PM~14056133
> *no, i was working as well herd about it all day on the radio.
> *


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@May 31 2009, 07:15 PM~14056600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 31 2009, 05:45 PM~14054223
> *c if u could post them,I've been searching for some more pics :biggrin:
> *



post pics of the box with the caddy front. :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Low_Ski_13, *IIMPALAA*, R.O CUTTY, sweatitcadi, BUBBA-D, *INKSTINCT003,* tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, elitecustoms, *CADILLAC D*, *LOWLYFEPHILL, tukin24s*, ripsta85

:wave:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@May 31 2009, 10:15 PM~14056600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O........M............G!!!!!!! :worship: on top dat she looks good shes impressive that toung must do WONDERS woow


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 31 2009, 08:09 PM~14055466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on da come dawg it was a good member of our ROLLIN fam at least it went to another good fam


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

nesto wtf u doing mang!!


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 31 2009, 07:46 PM~14056964
> *nesto wtf u doing mang!!
> *


shit sittin here watchin tv!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@May 31 2009, 11:15 PM~14056600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lil mama got that shit down pack do ur thing girl


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@May 31 2009, 11:58 PM~14057099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrPv53R_JH8&feature=related


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

6 Members: Gold Rush Regal, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Hellraizer, BigRobb, LOWLYFEPHILL, COUPE DE BEAR wat they do perro


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

what the fuck was jose canseco thinking about what a dumb fuck you can tell hommie needs money 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtyULXOZMOk


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Jun 1 2009, 12:05 AM~14057173
> *6 Members: Gold Rush Regal, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Hellraizer, BigRobb, LOWLYFEPHILL, COUPE DE BEAR  wat they do perro
> *


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 31 2009, 04:54 PM~14053967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DATS REALLY NICE!!! :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 30 2009, 03:50 PM~14046798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM. DATS FRESH TOO!!! WATCHOUT NICA"! LOL


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Low_Ski_13*, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, *Hellraizer*, *CADILLAC D*, purolows 72 mc, LOWLYFEPHILL, *Gold Rush Regal*, huesone

:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 1 2009, 12:22 AM~14057379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 31 2009, 11:08 PM~14057215
> *what the fuck was jose canseco thinking about what a dumb fuck you can tell hommie needs money
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtyULXOZMOk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: first he writes a book snitches and now this lol. the man has lost it.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 1 2009, 12:22 AM~14057379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW. LOL. POOR CHULOW! LMAO.... LOOK WHO HAS THE CAMERA NOW!!! HA HA


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 12:24 AM~14057397
> *Low_Ski_13, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, purolows 72 mc, LOWLYFEPHILL, Gold Rush Regal, huesone
> 
> :wave:
> *



whats up boss?


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 12:24 AM~14057397
> *Low_Ski_13, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, purolows 72 mc, LOWLYFEPHILL, Gold Rush Regal, huesone
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 1 2009, 12:12 AM~14057274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H8tGE4mr_0&feature=related


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 12:24 AM~14057397
> *Low_Ski_13, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, purolows 72 mc, LOWLYFEPHILL, Gold Rush Regal, huesone
> 
> :wave:
> *


wat they do!!! loco :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

THROWBACK... WAY BACK FUKAS


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 1 2009, 12:39 AM~14057535
> *THROWBACK... WAY BACK FUKAS
> 
> 
> ...


 96 97 ok :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jun 1 2009, 12:42 AM~14057560
> *96  97  ok  :biggrin:
> *


AS FAR BACK AS 93


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

OLDIE BUT GOODIE


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

my dawg dannys truck is he still in jail hung out with him in orlando alot


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 31 2009, 06:09 PM~14055466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* :biggrin: :biggrin: finally itS yours :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 03:15 AM~14058860
> *
> *



THATS A ONE MAN ARMY....... I GIVE YOU PROPS.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 12:15 AM~14058860
> *
> *


lookin clean very nice......


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 12:12 AM~14058838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get those rallys!!!!! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 31 2009, 02:32 PM~14054167
> *Throw bak
> 
> 
> ...


I cant figure out how to download a video off of lowridermagazine.com....
Page 5 Thats were I got the pic of my box from.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 1 2009, 03:44 AM~14059268
> *Let me get those rallys!!!!! Lol :biggrin:
> *


hi bro


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 1 2009, 03:46 AM~14059271
> *hi bro
> *


What's good homie!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 01:15 AM~14058860
> *
> *



nice............ :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 12:15 AM~14058860
> *
> *


Very nice pic doubleO!!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 1 2009, 06:44 AM~14059269
> *I cant figure out how to download a video off of lowridermagazine.com....
> Page 5 Thats were I got the pic of my box from.
> *


VIDEO DOWNLOAD
THIS IS A PAGE WHERE YOU CAN DOWNLOAD A FREE PROGRAM, TO DOWNLOAD VIDS OFF THE NET, ONLY THING IS THAT ITS DLed IN FLASH SO YOU MIGHT NEED A CONVERTER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 03:15 AM~14058860
> *
> *


nice


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mornin People..

Still up here in Virginia..

Good Lowrider support up here..

Florida still raining?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 1 2009, 12:22 AM~14057379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK, SAVE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup fellas good morning of to go job hunting...see ya laters!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 12:15 AM~14058860
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Yo anyone out there have a 5th wheel for a cadi for sale ?????


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT FOR MIA................PUTTEN IT DOWN FOR FLA


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 12:15 AM~14058860
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 1 2009, 08:25 AM~14059468
> *sup fellas good morning of to go job hunting...see ya laters!
> *



GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: that shit was looking hard as fuck!!!! I know u miss her.....


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2009, 12:39 PM~14046734
> *i dont care what was considered "BEST". i built this shit 4 me and i had alot of fun with this.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@May 31 2009, 09:17 PM~14057321
> *DAM DATS REALLY NICE!!! :0
> *


looking good Dre....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody selling a vert top with everything for a regal?? preferbably a riviera top


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 1 2009, 05:41 AM~14059155
> *THATS A ONE MAN ARMY....... I GIVE YOU PROPS.
> *


ONE MAN ARMY IT IS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 1 2009, 03:44 AM~14059268
> *Let me get those rallys!!!!! Lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 1 2009, 08:14 AM~14060337
> *ONE MAN ARMY IT IS
> *


  



props to you for coming threw once again .... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks everybody for giving me props i do it for the love of this cars , i'm a self motivated person and i love what i do ....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 11:31 AM~14060482
> *
> props to you for coming threw once again ....  :thumbsup:
> *


Just the beggining :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up you all i think there is going to be a pre party for the picnic stay tune for more info 

28 days away and counting


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 12:15 AM~14058860
> *
> *


mad props o dem thangs are looking fresh


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 12:13 PM~14060862
> *was up you all i think there is going to be a pre party for the picnic stay tune for more info
> 
> 28 days away and counting
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@May 30 2009, 05:50 PM~14047821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 1 2009, 07:51 AM~14060172
> *:biggrin:  that shit was looking hard as fuck!!!! I know u miss her.....
> *



:yessad: :yessad: eventually i'll do another one


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

I need a vert top for my regal. Anybody selling one?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

How can I register for the DUB show? Been trying to register online but I don't see no where , where to register???


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

I need a top for a gbody asap cash in hand


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD AFTERNOON MIA


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

for real tho we need a top to vert our shit


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 1 2009, 04:12 AM~14059313
> *VIDEO DOWNLOAD
> THIS IS A PAGE WHERE YOU CAN DOWNLOAD A FREE PROGRAM, TO DOWNLOAD VIDS OFF THE NET, ONLY THING IS THAT ITS DLed IN FLASH SO YOU MIGHT NEED A CONVERTER
> *


I still cant figure it out fk it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 1 2009, 09:32 AM~14059716
> *Yo anyone out there have a 5th wheel for a cadi for sale ?????
> *


i got 2 of them


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 1 2009, 10:55 AM~14060207
> *Anybody selling a vert top with everything for a regal?? preferbably a riviera top
> *


my homeboy got's one he said $1300 for everything


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Nepz95, 93brougham, *STR8CLOWNIN LS*, Lackin'onDuces, 305low, ripsta85, *EXECUTION*


:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*be on the look out for the pre-party info sometime this week *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 31 2009, 12:35 PM~14053550
> *so if everything comming out who was UNDEFEATED :biggrin:
> *


IM GLAD JASON CAME IN HERE AND SAID THE TRUTH THAT I GOT JUST A SHELL OF A REGAL AND IVE ALREADY SAID IN HERE B4 WHY I SCOOPED HIS UP (LET ME REPEAT MYSELF I DIDNT WANT TO CUT MY REGALS TOP CAUSE IT WAS TO CLEAN SO I GRABBED HIS SHELL.... BESIDES THAT I HAD TO GO OVER ALOT OF STUFF ON THE BODY IT DID ITS JOB....AND WHATEVER COULD BE REMOVED FROM MY OLD REGAL GOT REMOVED....... (AND TO ANSWER YOUR ? MY REGAL WAS DONE FROM TOP TO BOTTOM ,EVERYTHING GOT PULLED OF ........  .....

BEFORE










REDOING THE TWO TONE.....










































































































RIPPED OUT THE OLD FRAME SLAPPED IN A NEW ONE ......





























































(ONE MAN BUILT)


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:31 PM~14063138
> *IM GLAD JASON CAME IN HERE AND SAID THE TRUTH THAT I GOT JUST A SHELL OF A REGAL AND IVE ALREADY SAID IN HERE B4 WHY I SCOOPED HIS UP (LET ME REPEAT MYSELF I DIDNT WANT TO CUT MY REGALS TOP CAUSE IT WAS TO CLEAN SO I GRABBED HIS SHELL.... BESIDES THAT I HAD TO GO OVER ALOT OF STUFF ON THE BODY IT DID ITS JOB....AND WHATEVER COULD BE REMOVED FROM MY OLD REGAL  GOT REMOVED....... (AND TO ANSWER YOUR ? MY REGAL WAS DONE FROM TOP TO BOTTOM ,EVERYTHING GOT PULLED OF ........  .....
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


one question,i know it was a show car and it did its job,but why didnt you reinforce anything just a question.........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 1 2009, 01:39 PM~14063214
> *one question,i know it was a show car and it did its job,but why didnt you reinforce anything just a question.........
> *


I WANTED TO GET IT TO THE ONLY SHOW FLORIDA HAD LEFT WHICH WAS TAMPA AND I NO THAT I WAS NOT GOING TO HAVE ENOUGH TIME ,BUT YEA I DID HAVE A FRAME THAT I WAS GOING TO REDO BUT I ENDED OF SELLING THE CAR SO NEVER GOT INTO REDOING THE FRAME


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 01:29 PM~14063117
> *
> 
> be on the look out for the pre-party info  sometime this week
> *


*



QUE BOLA DANNY HOWS EVERYTHING....... *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:44 PM~14063248
> *QUE BOLA DANNY HOWS EVERYTHING.......
> *



all is good hommie and you this rain sucks


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:42 PM~14063240
> *I WANTED TO GET IT TO THE ONLY SHOW FLORIDA HAD LEFT WHICH WAS TAMPA AND I NO THAT I WAS NOT GOING TO HAVE ENOUGH TIME ,BUT YEA I DID HAVE A FRAME THAT I WAS GOING TO REDO BUT I ENDED OF SELLING THE CAR SO NEVER GOT INTO REDOING THE FRAME
> *


cool yeah my brother lives down there hes on lil as still hated and i have a good freind down there his name is sherrod and i believe you know him you got his car dont you............


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 01:46 PM~14063258
> *all is good hommie and you this rain sucks
> *



YEA DAWG THE RAIN DOES SUCK ,I AM JUST TRYING TO GET MOTIVATED ON BUIDING ANOTHER CAR..........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 1 2009, 01:48 PM~14063270
> *cool yeah my brother lives down there hes on lil as still hated and  i have a good freind down there his name is sherrod and i believe you know him you got his car dont you............
> *



YEA ..........


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:48 PM~14063275
> *YEA DAWG THE RAIN DOES SUCK ,I AM JUST TRYING TO GET MOTIVATED ON BUIDING ANOTHER CAR..........
> *


i hear you on that de pinga did you find what you told me you were looking 4


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:49 PM~14063283
> *YEA ..........
> *


hows it coming along........... :dunno:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 01:49 PM~14063283
> *YEA ..........
> *


yeah.................................................


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

...................


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 01:50 PM~14063296
> *i hear you on that de pinga did you find what you told me you were looking 4
> *


NOT REALLY ..........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 1 2009, 01:52 PM~14063320
> *...................
> 
> 
> ...


tight work..................


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 1 2009, 01:51 PM~14063301
> *hows it coming along........... :dunno:
> *


HOPEFULLY IT WOULD BE DONE SOON ........


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:53 PM~14063321
> *NOT REALLY ..........
> *



:banghead:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 01:54 PM~14063341
> *HOPEFULLY IT WOULD BE DONE SOON ........
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:54 PM~14063341
> *HOPEFULLY IT WOULD BE DONE SOON ........
> *


cool because soon as its done me and still hated are coming to pic it up................ :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 01:55 PM~14063346
> *:banghead:
> *


IM TRYING TO GET MOTIVATION....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 1 2009, 01:56 PM~14063363
> *cool because soon as its done me and still hated are coming to pic it up................ :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:58 PM~14063378
> *IM TRYING TO GET MOTIVATION....
> *


once you start on sherrods car youll get motivated youll be right back in the grove............ :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 1 2009, 02:00 PM~14063395
> *once you start on sherrods car youll get motivated youll be right back in the grove............ :biggrin:
> *


NA I DONT THINK THATS THE PROBLEM BEEN WORKING ON DIFERENT CARS HERE AND THERE .......... I JUST DONT THINK I GOT IT IN ME NO MRE TO BRING SOMETHING OUT AGAIN :angry:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 05:02 PM~14063413
> *NA I DONT THINK THATS THE PROBLEM BEEN WORKING ON DIFERENT CARS HERE AND THERE .......... I JUST DONT THINK I GOT IT IN ME NO MRE TO BRING SOMETHING OUT AGAIN :angry:
> *


once your done with his just go from there and see where you are at........


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 04:48 PM~14063275
> *YEA DAWG THE RAIN DOES SUCK ,I AM JUST TRYING TO GET MOTIVATED ON BUIDING ANOTHER CAR..........
> *


how u been bro long time no talk


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: DFWEntertainment, *~RoLl1NReGaL~, *caprice ridah, hoppin92, luxridez, carsavvy305, *INKSTINCT003, EXECUTION*, ROLLIN LUXURY, Still Hated, chevyboy01

:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 1 2009, 02:07 PM~14063461
> *how u been bro long time no talk
> *


CHILLEN BRO YOU ALMOST DONE WITH THE BEAST.....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 1 2009, 02:09 PM~14063472
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: DFWEntertainment, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, caprice ridah, hoppin92, luxridez, carsavvy305, INKSTINCT003, EXECUTION, ROLLIN LUXURY, Still Hated, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


WHATS GOING ON HOMIE ....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 02:31 PM~14063138
> *IM GLAD JASON CAME IN HERE AND SAID THE TRUTH THAT I GOT JUST A SHELL OF A REGAL AND IVE ALREADY SAID IN HERE B4 WHY I SCOOPED HIS UP (LET ME REPEAT MYSELF I DIDNT WANT TO CUT MY REGALS TOP CAUSE IT WAS TO CLEAN SO I GRABBED HIS SHELL.... BESIDES THAT I HAD TO GO OVER ALOT OF STUFF ON THE BODY IT DID ITS JOB....AND WHATEVER COULD BE REMOVED FROM MY OLD REGAL  GOT REMOVED....... (AND TO ANSWER YOUR ? MY REGAL WAS DONE FROM TOP TO BOTTOM ,EVERYTHING GOT PULLED OF ........  .....
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


  Thats crazy. You cant tell it was Jasons old car... Good job Evil.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 1 2009, 02:18 PM~14063563
> * Thats crazy. You cant tell it was Jasons old car... Good job Evil.
> *


THANKS  and this is my lod shell......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 1 2009, 05:21 PM~14063594
> *THANKS   and this is my lod shell......
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised no one had picked up on that. It still has the same purple roof and paint as when it was teal. 


Did you ever finish that frame?


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

Who has G-body lower adjustable trailing arms for sale?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Chulow,* jefe de jefes*, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, Born 2 Die, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, chevyboy01, bung

:0 :0


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 1 2009, 03:07 PM~14062965
> *my homeboy got's one he said $1300 for everything
> *


is it off a riviera?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

kPgiBjVLI2k&feature


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

sup miami...dam its dead in here...


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

************** There will be a friday night hangout at CNA CUSTOMZ shop on friday 6-5-09, everyone is invited 2 stop by and chill for a while, show off ur RIDEZ , there will be free food and drinks..............Maybe some hoppers too  

**************lets make fridays POP again !!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Jun 1 2009, 06:54 PM~14064540
> *************** There will be a friday night hangout at CNA CUSTOMZ shop on friday 6-5-09, everyone is invited 2 stop by and chill for a while, show off ur RIDEZ , there will be free food and drinks..............Maybe some hoppers too
> 
> **************lets make fridays POP again !!
> *


 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

im looking for some 20/22 staggered wheels for my deuce impala. Let me know if anyone has some for sale

Pm me what u got


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 1 2009, 06:25 PM~14064274
> *kPgiBjVLI2k&feature
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

wtf did they do to that monte ?? :angry: :angry:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jun 1 2009, 07:46 PM~14065056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg!!!!! wtf.... it looks like a fucking body kit or w.e..dam nice way to fuck up a monte... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Jun 1 2009, 03:54 PM~14064540
> *************** There will be a friday night hangout at CNA CUSTOMZ shop on friday 6-5-09, everyone is invited 2 stop by and chill for a while, show off ur RIDEZ , there will be free food and drinks..............Maybe some hoppers too
> 
> **************lets make fridays POP again !!
> *


ttt


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 31 2009, 06:38 PM~14055687
> *haha!!!! That elegance property now,and its gona have a nice make over.... uffin:  uffin:
> *


Very nice!!!! i hope u guys dont fuck it up and put it on big wheelz!! :uh:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM~14065280
> *Very nice!!!! i hope u guys dont fuck it up and put it on big wheelz!! :uh:
> *


no it aint going on big wheels but i bet u this,when its done you aint going to remember it...(in a good way) :thumbsup: you got jonathans 63 right?


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 1 2009, 05:16 PM~14065344
> *no it aint going on big wheels but i bet u this,when its done you aint going to remember it...(in a good way) :thumbsup: you got jonathans 63 right?
> *


I hope u guys make it look real good, Me and my old man put alot hours in that truck doing the whole motor,tranny and rear end...that truck deserves to get finished,,to show everyone what mini's are all about!!  :biggrin: yeah i got the 63


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

some pics from the fast and the furious the last one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

you and ur old boy did a bad ass job let me tell you...i just wounder why no one ever juiced that lil truck...any plans for the 63..


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14065426
> *you and ur old boy did a bad ass job let me tell you...i just wounder why no one ever juiced that lil truck...any plans for the 63..
> *


Thanks...i always wanted to juiced it,,but the civic was in my way all apart,the 63?? check out my build!!the link below!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 1 2009, 06:17 PM~14064207
> *is it off a riviera?
> *



A riviera top is the same as a el dorado top. :uh:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam homie,i see its going to take you a preaty long time b4 you drive it,but im sure its going to come out raw as fuck...i know its not my car or w.e but in my taste i'll go with a nice dark purple and some things gold plated,but not everything,keep that chrome and gold look...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 1 2009, 05:35 PM~14065529
> *dam homie,i see its going to take you a preaty long time b4 you drive it,but im sure its going to come out raw as fuck...i know its not my car or w.e but in my taste i'll go with a nice dark purple and some things gold plated,but not everything,keep that chrome and gold look...
> *


im trying to keep it looking like a lowrider but with a triditional paint job noting crazy!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

cono everyone is getting impalas and alot of verts :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

trying to do my roof need help trying to do a doc"s paint job 
but all my homies are sell outs you feel me fuck it i will do it 
myself wish me luck 















 :uh:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 1 2009, 05:50 PM~14065684
> *cono everyone is getting impalas and alot of verts  :0
> *


just doing our part for the Miami movement! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 1 2009, 09:13 PM~14065903
> *just doing our part for the Miami movement!  :biggrin:
> *


:0

Ill be out with mine in time for the Super Show.....


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn that shit looks crazy hector



> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 1 2009, 07:58 PM~14065764
> *trying to do my roof need help trying to do a doc"s paint job
> but all my homies are sell outs you feel me fuck it i will do it
> myself wish me luck
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

parting out my 91 caddilac if anyone want or need something pm me


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

chrome axle for box chevy or cadillac missing chrome drums chrome is clean 200 obo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jun 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14067091
> *chrome axle for box chevy or cadillac  missing chrome drums chrome is clean  200 obo
> 
> 
> ...


good deal! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

el bicho wat up loko


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 1 2009, 10:55 PM~14067894
> *CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 1 2009, 08:58 PM~14065764
> *trying to do my roof need help trying to do a doc"s paint job
> but all my homies are sell outs you feel me fuck it i will do it
> myself wish me luck
> ...


 :wow: :420:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 1 2009, 05:09 PM~14063472
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: DFWEntertainment, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, caprice ridah, hoppin92, luxridez, carsavvy305, INKSTINCT003, EXECUTION, ROLLIN LUXURY, Still Hated, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sup *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this car just came out and already got jacked for some 18" stocks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SWITCHITER i see you fool


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 1 2009, 08:33 PM~14065506
> *A riviera top is the same as a el dorado top.  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

About time this site is back up


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 11:49 PM~14068582
> *this car just came out and already got jacked for some 18" stocks
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno that bitch looks bad layed out like that


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2009, 12:49 AM~14068582
> *this car just came out and already got jacked for some 18" stocks
> 
> 
> ...




SHIT THATS CRAZY :0


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 1 2009, 08:58 PM~14065764
> *trying to do my roof need help trying to do a doc"s paint job
> but all my homies are sell outs you feel me fuck it i will do it
> myself wish me luck
> ...


that roof looking crazy hector that is was up


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Crazy 44inch Sun Roof


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jun 1 2009, 08:55 PM~14067091
> *chrome axle for box chevy or cadillac  missing chrome drums chrome is clean  200 obo
> 
> 
> ...


where u located at


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

he's in hollywood...


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jun 2 2009, 03:33 PM~14071839
> *where u located at
> *



cono hommie you calling out that car club 
your sig says 

Fucc 305 Toys CC wow


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

so who all is going to that picnic the 28 of this month


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 2 2009, 03:31 PM~14071822
> *Crazy 44inch Sun Roof
> 
> 
> ...


Badass that's ur ride????


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo whats up Guys;
Selling my bike must sell asap asking $7500.00 obo
call me @ 786-553-3967 if you or anyone is interested


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 1 2009, 02:42 PM~14063823
> *I'm surprised no one had picked up on that. It still has the same purple roof and paint as when it was teal.
> Did you ever finish that frame?
> *


yea the frame got done ,but that is as far as it got......but the shell got sold to one of my homis in minnesota


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 09:49 PM~14068582
> *this car just came out and already got jacked for some 18" stocks
> 
> 
> ...


CAMAROWNED :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Jun 2 2009, 04:55 PM~14072739
> *Yo whats up Guys;
> Selling my bike must sell asap asking $7500.00 obo
> call me @ 786-553-3967 if you or anyone is interested
> ...



:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 2 2009, 12:38 PM~14070865
> *i dunno that bitch looks bad layed out like that
> *


x2 

i wasnt really a (new) camaro fan untill yesterday when i saw this one


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)

uffin: :420: SERIOUSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 1 2009, 06:25 PM~14064274
> *kPgiBjVLI2k&feature
> *



YES HE FUCKIN DAT LS UP , BUT WTF IS DAT IN DA BACK ROUND ?????????????????????????????????????? :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4thahaters I GOT YOU HOMIE DALE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

niiiice!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 2 2009, 05:57 PM~14075588
> *4thahaters I GOT YOU HOMIE DALE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14068597
> *SWITCHITER i see you fool
> *


lol...Shhhhhhhh!.......wussup *****!!... :biggrin: here tryna catch up on miami fest...which by the looks of it i havent missed much...this shit just aient the same no mo'


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SWITCHITTER wat up homey :wave:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2009, 12:49 AM~14068582
> *this car just came out and already got jacked for some 18" stocks
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 2 2009, 05:00 PM~14072801
> *LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 2 2009, 08:57 PM~14075588
> *4thahaters I GOT YOU HOMIE DALE
> 
> 
> ...






DONT KNOW HOW LONG THESE MOFOS GONNA LET THIS ONE SLIDE BEFORE IT GETS SHUT DOWN, BUT HERE YAll GO


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 2 2009, 10:05 PM~14076223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKQVetThX_c


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 2 2009, 10:05 PM~14076223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS VIDEO


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 1 2009, 06:58 PM~14065764
> *trying to do my roof need help trying to do a doc"s paint job
> but all my homies are sell outs you feel me fuck it i will do it
> myself wish me luck
> ...


HIGH END CUSTOMS.....WE'LL HOOK U UP HOMIE, IF NOT GOOD LUCK, IT TAKES PATIENCE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 2 2009, 09:14 PM~14077184
> *HIGH END CUSTOMS.....WE'LL HOOK U UP HOMIE, IF NOT GOOD LUCK, IT TAKES PATIENCE
> *


need a player price hit me up


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW LYFE+ MUTHAFUKAS~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

GOOD OL' DAZE, SENSEDASSUP @ DA LOWRIDER SHOW (CIRCA 95)


----------



## earldesigns (Jun 2, 2009)

clean rides


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 2 2009, 08:57 PM~14075588
> *4thahaters I GOT YOU HOMIE DALE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TiggerLS, Low_Ski_13, mr.regal, :wave: :wave: :wave: wat it dew


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 3 2009, 01:40 AM~14079106
> *TiggerLS, Low_Ski_13, mr.regal,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: wat it dew
> *



chillin homie.... you?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Low_Ski_13*, hood_starra, BAD TIMES 79, mr.regal,* Born 2 Die,* LOWLYFEPHILL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

yo watson, i forgot to tell you i seen another lolo in our hood, by the post office the other day... a black fleetwood on 13's, tan top...wit a nasty lock up... couldnt see who it was cuz the windows were tinted... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 2 2009, 10:40 PM~14079106
> *TiggerLS, Low_Ski_13, mr.regal,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: wat it dew
> *


chillin homie wassup wit u


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 2 2009, 10:54 PM~14079259
> *chillin homie.... you?
> *


here chillin doing a lil video :biggrin: :biggrin: from the bike


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 2 2009, 11:03 PM~14079343
> *chillin homie wassup wit u
> *


aqui en lo mismo homey


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 2 2009, 09:05 PM~14076223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 yo eric look in the background at 3:53-3:59 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 3 2009, 01:59 AM~14079305
> *yo watson, i forgot to tell you i seen another lolo in our hood, by the post office the other day... a black fleetwood on 13's, tan top...wit a nasty lock up... couldnt see who it was cuz the windows were tinted... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil something i put together tried my best


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 2 2009, 03:25 PM~14072437
> *Badass that's ur ride????
> *


Not mine. But wish it was.... lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

STR8CLOWNIN LS, *Still Hated,* Venom62

what the deal homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus sup homies
Juiced82MarkVI, Still Hated


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 3 2009, 07:26 AM~14080467
> *wus sup homies
> Juiced82MarkVI, Still Hated
> *


same shit different state.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 3 2009, 08:14 AM~14080410
> *Not mine. But wish it was.... lol
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

good morning guys


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 3 2009, 02:19 AM~14079501
> *:0  :0  :0 yo eric look in the background at 3:53-3:59  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Lol, that was when my pos had 17s n vogues on it. :uh:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

soundstream pca2 760 amp for sale brand new never used 150.00 cash

pm if interested


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 11:49 PM~14068582
> *this car just came out and already got jacked for some 18" stocks
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A FRIEND OF A FRIEND SELLING SOME NEW STOCK WHEELS THAT FIT THAT....JUST LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 3 2009, 09:27 AM~14081976
> *I GOT A FRIEND OF A FRIEND SELLING SOME NEW STOCK WHEELS THAT FIT THAT....JUST LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 3 2009, 11:51 AM~14082193
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 1 2009, 08:58 PM~14065764
> *trying to do my roof need help trying to do a doc"s paint job
> but all my homies are sell outs you feel me fuck it i will do it
> myself wish me luck
> ...


is looking good hector


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Ey wasup no1s said anything about the hang out


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Needing a headliner for a buick regal someone has got to have one *


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats da statuz with da hangout tonite ?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

hey wat eva happen to the grove hangout on sat nites? maybe after the pinic we can bring the grove back !!! :yessad:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 3 2009, 03:38 PM~14083622
> * hey wat eva happen to the grove hangout on sat nites? maybe after the pinic we can bring the grove back !!! :yessad:
> *


4 real :biggrin:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

THE WEATHER IS LOOKIN GOOD FOR TONITE WHOS DOWN TO RIDE


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Jun 3 2009, 01:02 PM~14083853
> *THE WEATHER IS LOOKIN GOOD FOR TONITE WHOS DOWN TO RIDE
> *


wut up miami!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 3 2009, 12:38 PM~14083622
> * hey wat eva happen to the grove hangout on sat nites? maybe after the pinic we can bring the grove back !!! :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 3 2009, 05:19 AM~14080438
> *STR8CLOWNIN LS, Still Hated, Venom62
> 
> what the deal homie
> *


Whats good Frank....... :biggrin: on the night shift for a lil bit....


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 3 2009, 12:38 PM~14083622
> * hey wat eva happen to the grove hangout on sat nites? maybe after the pinic we can bring the grove back !!! :yessad:
> *


  i was by there a few weeks ago n it brought alot memories from back in the days 98-2003 wen sat nite was about riden out to the grove by city hall :cheesy: ,man we gotta find a way to bring the gove back to life maybe once a month :dunno:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 3 2009, 01:17 PM~14084028
> * i was by there a few weeks ago n it brought alot memories from back in the days 98-2003 wen sat nite was about riden out to the grove by city hall :cheesy:  ,man we gotta find a way to bring the gove back to life maybe once a month :dunno:
> *


we should do it once a month 
but everyone has 2be down 2go


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 08:38 AM~14081580
> *good morning guys
> *


Holy shyt shes back ( for a minute)...  :wave:





.....about the saturday night grove rides, We should bring it back (like the ol' sat nite lowrider nitez). :thumbsup:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Jun 1 2009, 03:54 PM~14064540
> *************** There will be a friday night hangout at CNA CUSTOMZ shop on friday 6-5-09, everyone is invited 2 stop by and chill for a while, show off ur RIDEZ , there will be free food and drinks..............Maybe some hoppers too
> 
> **************lets make fridays POP again !!
> *



******************************************************************** I'LL be there 4 sho 2 rep my dawgz at CNA customz.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

DANNY305, -CAROL CITY-, luxridez
wassup homies


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ chillin' dawg........

...Hope the hangout gets packed 2day ....!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

all lowriders welcome... the pics aint that good but yall can C, they will have a space for lowriders only so bring out your ride and c the fastest dunk on wheels...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 3 2009, 04:51 PM~14084386
> *DANNY305, -CAROL CITY-, luxridez
> wassup homies
> *



was up fool :wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 3 2009, 01:51 PM~14084386
> *DANNY305, -CAROL CITY-, luxridez
> wassup homies
> *


Wuz up Dogg!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D, DANNY305, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 3 2009, 06:03 PM~14085164
> *Wuz up Dogg!
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 3 2009, 05:05 PM~14085187
> *CADILLAC D, DANNY305, :wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 3 2009, 05:06 PM~14085194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 3 2009, 03:06 PM~14085194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :420:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 3 2009, 03:06 PM~14085194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

luxridez, SWITCHITTER, monte24, mr.regal, 93brougham :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 3 2009, 01:17 PM~14084028
> * i was by there a few weeks ago n it brought alot memories from back in the days 98-2003 wen sat nite was about riden out to the grove by city hall :cheesy:  ,man we gotta find a way to bring the gove back to life maybe once a month :dunno:
> *


there a group of ppl on myspace that they are trying to get wit the city hall to try to allow it like it used to be.idk wats going to happen with that but i say bring it out every saturday night. i mean wat else is there to do sat night wit a lowrider?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2009, 02:33 PM~14084903
> *was up fool  :wave:
> *


oye 25 days until the picnic hno:
hno:hno:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

mr.regal, luxridez, SWITCHITTER, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

:wave:


> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 3 2009, 04:02 PM~14085730
> *luxridez, SWITCHITTER, monte24, mr.regal, 93brougham :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 3 2009, 01:39 PM~14084262
> *we should do it once a month
> but everyone has 2be down 2go
> *


  who knows maybe after the pinic once everyonce car is ready we should do a once a month hangout at the grove sat nite :yessad:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 3 2009, 04:06 PM~14085779
> *mr.regal, luxridez, SWITCHITTER, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave::wave::wave: wassup white boyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 3 2009, 04:12 PM~14085831
> * who knows maybe after the pinic once everyonce car is ready we should do a once a month hangout at the grove sat nite  :yessad:
> *


lets do it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 3 2009, 01:39 PM~14084263
> *Holy shyt shes back ( for a minute)...      :wave:
> 
> .....about the saturday night grove rides, We should bring it back (like the ol' sat nite lowrider nitez).    :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 06:03 PM~14085746
> *there a group of ppl on myspace that they are trying to get wit the city hall to try to allow it like it used to be.idk wats going to happen with that but i say bring it out every saturday night. i mean wat else is there to do sat night wit a lowrider?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, que bola


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 3 2009, 04:54 PM~14086211
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, que bola
> *


str8 chillin ni99a workin my ass off...wuzzup wit u wats new


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Jun 3 2009, 04:58 PM~14086249
> *str8 chillin ni99a workin my ass off...wuzzup wit u wats new
> *


chillin ma ***** en lo mismo working with the old boy in the truck train to make a lil cash u know


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone comin out tonite?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 07:03 PM~14085746
> *there a group of ppl on myspace that they are trying to get wit the city hall to try to allow it like it used to be.idk wats going to happen with that but i say bring it out every saturday night. i mean wat else is there to do sat night wit a lowrider?
> *


get at me with that group...the more people the better...

heres the thing bout city hall and hte grove......****** need 2 act right. i remember that cops would come thru there and tell us to lower music and shit. cops not playin out there anymore....so people cant be actin like asses if we get this goin. i'm down for a saturday hangout cuz between work and family theres no way i can make it out to the weekday hangouts.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone know a honest nissan mechanic? at a decent price....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14087472
> *anyone know a honest nissan mechanic? at a decent price....
> *


 :uh: WHAT YOU DID TO HER CAR


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 3 2009, 06:35 PM~14087141
> *get at me with that group...the more people the better...
> 
> heres the thing bout city hall and hte grove......****** need 2 act right. i remember that cops would come thru there and tell us to lower music and shit. cops not playin out there anymore....so people cant be actin like asses if we get this goin. i'm down for a saturday hangout cuz between work and family theres no way i can make it out to the weekday hangouts.
> *


  i remeber when we had the hangout out at the grove by city hall we would be there chillen till like 1 or 2 in the mornin damm da good old days alot memories, i think theres alot of us that cant make out to the wednesday hangout but would be glad to hangout or cruise the grove with our low low on a sat nite i hope we bring this back :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

whats up guys 
i have a new set of speakers here for sale:
they are 2 12''s in a band pass box, if any one is interested is interested let me know.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 3 2009, 10:09 PM~14087576
> *:uh: WHAT YOU DID TO HER CAR
> *



aint did shit... wont stay runnin now...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 3 2009, 10:28 PM~14087802
> *aint did shit... wont stay runnin now...
> *


Damn that sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 08:38 AM~14081580
> *good morning guys
> *


Hi friend!!!!!!


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 3 2009, 01:39 PM~14084263
> *Holy shyt shes back ( for a minute)...      :wave:
> 
> .....about the saturday night grove rides, We should bring it back (like the ol' sat nite lowrider nitez).    :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah she must have broke up with her boyfriend :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 08:41 PM~14088653
> *Hi friend!!!!!!
> *


are u gonna start again or are u just being friendly


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14088682
> *Yeah she must have broke up with her boyfriend :cheesy:
> *


not really just layin low 4 awhile to stay away from the bullshit.. don't really feel like dealing with dumbass ppl that's all.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

god dam eddie that was fast fool


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 08:44 PM~14088702
> *are u gonna start again or are u just being friendly
> *


So did u break up with yasmani already? Is that why your back on? Cuz let me tell you it was really nice not to have u in here for a few weeks...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lay it low's drama hour...!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 08:49 PM~14088767
> *So did u break up with yasmani already? Is that why your back on? Cuz let me tell you it was really nice not to have u in here for a few weeks...
> *


dude who r u like seriously?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 08:52 PM~14088823
> *dude who r u like seriously?
> *


come on now d let it ride. its almost midnight u really wanna get into it now?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 07:53 PM~14088839
> *come on now d let it ride. its almost midnight u really wanna get into it now?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 3 2009, 08:52 PM~14088817
> *lay it low's drama hour...!
> *


naw not on my part Nes... im not gonna argue with her/him or whoever it is.. im done with that.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good...!


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 08:52 PM~14088823
> *dude who r u like seriously?
> *


Why Im good ol chevygurl duh


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 08:54 PM~14088852
> *naw not on my part Nes... im not gonna argue with her/him or whoever it is.. im done with that.
> *


d dont stress it these ****** get a kick out of driving us up the wall. ignore them


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 07:56 PM~14088877
> *d dont stress it these ****** get a kick out of driving us up the wall. ignore them
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 08:53 PM~14088839
> *come on now d let it ride. its almost midnight u really wanna get into it now?
> *


naw tito just wanna know who it is that's all. cuz apparently they kno somewhat of my life.


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 08:54 PM~14088852
> *naw not on my part Nes... im not gonna argue with her/him or whoever it is.. im done with that.
> *


Why not cuz I won? Looks like I'm the undefeted champ :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 08:57 PM~14088900
> *naw tito just wanna know who it is that's all. cuz apparently they kno somewhat of my life.
> *


mami same shit wit that lil informer cockwuad. they are ninjas hiding to bother us cuz they are no better then us


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

someone who likes drama....dont respond to them..thats the best way to piss off a hater..pay them no mind...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

theres a shit load of ppl. talk to us fuk that lil turd


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i guess i scared everyone...lol oh well


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 3 2009, 09:06 PM~14089004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 3 2009, 09:06 PM~14089004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 09:09 PM~14089051
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


u see at least nesto got u smilling.. i couldnt even acomplish that...lol


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

Aaaawwww hey lady now that u broke up with yasmani you should hook up with good ok tito....he's obviously trying to score browny points with u trying to sweet talk u while I badmouth u.. Aaawwww how cute you guys will make a perfect 10..your the one and guess who's the zero!! Lmao..plus u guys can go to the beach in a ugly ass peeled Cadillac and not to mention your ugly ass turtle looking cavalier.......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14089071
> *Aaaawwww hey lady now that u broke up with yasmani you should hook up with good ok tito....he's obviously trying to score browny points with u trying to sweet talk u while I badmouth u.. Aaawwww how cute you guys will make a perfect 10..your the one and guess who's the zero!! Lmao..plus u guys can go to the beach in a ugly ass peeled Cadillac <--- u been checking me out huh? and not to mention your ugly ass turtle looking cavalier.......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: que clase de comepinga


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

well im goin to sleep now.. good nite Nes nd Tito nd u to chevygurl.. it would be rude if I wished everyone goodnite but u.. we'll talk 2morrow. nite nite


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 09:12 PM~14089094
> *well im goin to sleep now.. good nite Nes nd Tito nd u to chevygurl.. it would be rude if  I wished everyone goodnite but u.. we'll talk 2morrow. nite nite
> *


dale!


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

Aaawwww how cute she's trying to ignore me !!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Nepz95, CADILLAC D, *Born 2 Die*, bBblue88olds, LOWLYFEPHILL, chevygurl, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Who Productions, Miami305Rida
que bola laz


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

Hey lady d now that u broke up with yasmani let me get his number so a real woman can show him what time it is


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Nepz95, CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die, bBblue88olds, LOWLYFEPHILL, chevygurl, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Who Productions, *Miami305Rida* 

 :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 09:16 PM~14089144
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Nepz95, CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die, bBblue88olds, LOWLYFEPHILL, chevygurl, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Who Productions, Miami305Rida
> que bola laz
> *


yo wats poppin wat it dew to everyone in here i got some pics from ma boy pacos car comin up soon


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14089117
> *Aaawwww how cute she's trying to ignore me !!!!!
> *


naw sweety on the contrary I just told u we'll finish this conversation 2morrow I promise. deal?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 09:18 PM~14089173
> *Hey lady d now that u broke up with yasmani let me get his number so a real woman can show him what time it is
> *


you should change ur avatar.... http://i42.tinypic.com/2ikvasy.jpg%5b/IMG%5d


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 08:21 PM~14089214
> *you should change ur avatar.... http://i42.tinypic.com/2ikvasy.jpg%5b/IMG%5d
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 3 2009, 09:20 PM~14089200
> *yo wats poppin wat it dew to everyone in here i got some pics from ma boy pacos car comin up soon
> *


sup ***** y aint u come out tonight?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 08:21 PM~14089214
> *you should change ur avatar.... http://i42.tinypic.com/2ikvasy.jpg%5b/IMG%5d
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 09:18 PM~14089173
> *Hey lady d now that u broke up with yasmani let me get his number so a real woman can show him what time it is
> *


where do u think im at now mamita


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thats wrong right there...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 3 2009, 09:23 PM~14089252
> *thats wrong right there...!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

dookie gurl !!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 08:24 PM~14089266
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dookie gurl !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone want some dookie love from dookie gurl? :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 3 2009, 06:05 PM~14085187
> *CADILLAC D, DANNY305, :wave:  :wave:
> *



was up boss man :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14089229
> *sup ***** y aint u come out tonight?
> *


yea i did i just got there late yall b riding early man


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 09:23 PM~14089246
> *where do u think im at now mamita
> *


"mamita" hhhaaaaaa u can tell ur a str8 up Hialeah smelly chancletera chongita!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14089308
> *yea i did i just got there late yall b riding early man
> *


***** that shit was boring


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 3 2009, 07:04 PM~14085753
> *oye 25 days until the picnic hno:
> hno:hno:
> *



now only 24 lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14089238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dookie love dadadada dookie love


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 08:29 PM~14089348
> *dookie love dadadada dookie love
> *



lol...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

thats was dead but chilling


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 3 2009, 09:31 PM~14089371
> *yea i did i just got there late yall b riding early man
> *


it was too boring this time every started showing up after like 10:15 10:20 and watever i ended leaving like 11:00


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14089325
> *"mamita" hhhaaaaaa u can tell ur a str8 up Hialeah smelly chancletera chongita!! :biggrin:
> *


but of course yasmany likes hialeah chancletera chongitas he's un balsero wut do u expect? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 09:32 PM~14089387
> *but of course yasmany likes hialeah chancletera chongitas he's un balsero wut do u expect? :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

DANNY305 nd Born 2 Die :wave:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 09:29 PM~14089348
> *dookie love dadadada dookie love
> *


What's up Tito? Why are you trying to stick up for lady d? Is this your way of making your move now that she's single for the millionth time???besides the only terd here is you, u fat Michelin man looking terd ass *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

iight im off this shit dee, laz ,nesto good nite... oh shit i almost forgot dookie peace


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

well im outties goin 2 sleep now take care guys.. nite nite


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 4 2009, 12:35 AM~14089409
> *DANNY305 nd Born 2 Die :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i say save the picnic *no more hangouts *until after the picnic cuz people will look forward to see something diffrent :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2009, 11:26 PM~14089307
> *was up boss man  :biggrin:
> *



WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 3 2009, 09:32 PM~14089387
> *but of course yasmany likes hialeah chancletera chongitas he's un balsero wut do u expect? :biggrin:
> *


U forgot the smelly part :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2009, 12:41 AM~14089487
> *WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:
> *



ur lil man :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good night all...! danny...born..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 4 2009, 12:43 AM~14089512
> *good night all...! danny...born..
> *


what u mean born


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

Go to sleep smelly chancletera!! Uve posted 3 times goodnite and ur still on...please don't ever log back in ppppplllleeeeaaaassszseeeeee


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2009, 09:40 PM~14089483
> *i say save the picnic no more hangouts until after the picnic cuz people will look forward to see something diffrent  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14089527
> *what u mean born
> *


born 2 die...!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2009, 11:42 PM~14089504
> *ur lil man  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo look wat i found its still alive


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 4 2009, 12:44 AM~14089548
> *born 2 die...!
> *


oh i get it i was like lost there hommie


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 3 2009, 08:46 PM~14089561
> *oh i get it i was like lost there hommie
> *


its aight homie...you boys be safe...!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2009, 12:45 AM~14089554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


asshole


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 12:45 AM~14089556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtf :wow: :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 3 2009, 09:45 PM~14089556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it's up north somewhere..wow I remember I almost threw up when I rode in the back seat of that thing


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

lol yo ight homey


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i say save the picnic *no more hangouts *until after the picnic cuz people will look forward to see something diffrent :biggrin:


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Anyone looking for 13x7's or 14x7's all chrome wire wheels? *

FOR SALE 

I have the complete set, including Knock-off (or diamond or smooth octagon) , lead hammer or tool and universal L (white) & R (red) mounting hardware.

THESE SETS ARE BRAND NEW! 

PM me if interested.


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

does anybody know someone who can do a custom dashboard. looking for half fiberglass half upholstery combo?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Jun 4 2009, 01:55 AM~14090910
> *Anyone looking for 13x7's or 14x7's all chrome wire wheels?
> 
> FOR SALE
> ...



chinas or daytons? Whats the price.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 305low+Jun 3 2009, 10:10 PM~14087595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y dont u take ur own advice and leave for a few weeks...better yet for good. we up in here trying to make shit right and u dont contribute shit but drama...DAMN not even 1 pic of ur chevy...come'on stop fakin up in here...go out do something and come back when u grow up and at least have some pics to put up on here. Tired of seein the same ol bullshit.... :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 3 2009, 08:48 PM~14088758
> *god dam eddie that was fast fool
> *


lol what happend....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 10:37 PM~14089432
> *What's up Tito? Why are you trying to stick up for lady d? Is this your way of making your move now that she's single for the millionth time???besides the only terd here is you, u fat Michelin man looking terd ass *****
> *


that fuck up  behave


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 3 2009, 10:44 PM~14089533
> *Go to sleep smelly chancletera!! Uve posted 3 times goodnite and ur still on...please don't ever log back in ppppplllleeeeaaaassszseeeeee
> *


  are you new in the lowrider world in dade county


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 4 2009, 05:07 AM~14091191
> *chinas or daytons? Whats the price.
> *



The wheels are triple chrome and are made in China. 

13x7's with universal (5 & 6) lug adapter and all tools and caps = $450

14x7's (same as above) = $475





I can also get 15, 16, 18, 20 and 22 by order only. 

PM me for any questions.


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

[*93 FLEETWOOD 94k runs good NOTHING wrong motor wise car runs good BRAND NEW water pump and starter perfect for a project this is my daily and it drives GOOD only reason selling is im getting new car $2500 OBO hit me up*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jun 4 2009, 08:05 AM~14092287
> *[93 FLEETWOOD 94k runs good NOTHING wrong motor wise car runs good BRAND NEW water pump and starter perfect for a project this is my daily and it drives GOOD only reason selling is im getting  new car $2500 OBO hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


dam oscar y u selling?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 4 2009, 07:10 AM~14091828
> *that fuck up   behave
> *


im not worryed about then hating hector. like my dawg sed la envidia mata!


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 10:30 AM~14092479
> *dam oscar y u selling?
> *


dawg i need da money i cant keep acting like shits ok i love the car scene but desperate times call for desperate measures lol i


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jun 4 2009, 08:40 AM~14092561
> *dawg i need da money i cant keep acting like shits ok i love the car scene but desperate times call for desperate measures lol i
> *


yea ma ***** i feel u. ill spread da word out


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

"AMEN"[/b]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I STILL LOVE MIAMI THOUGH... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 4 2009, 05:12 AM~14091324
> *
> y dont u  take ur own advice and leave for a few weeks...better yet for good. we up in here trying to make shit right and u dont contribute shit but drama...DAMN not even 1 pic of ur chevy...come'on stop fakin up in here...go out do something and come back when u grow up and at least have some pics to put up on here. Tired of seein the same ol bullshit.... :uh:
> *


AMEN...........


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

6 Members: Gold Rush Regal, Que la verga LOCO, tru6lu305, mr.regal, greg nice, CadillakRidah106 loco wat they do


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 4 2009, 09:21 AM~14092880
> *"AMEN"*
> [/b]


"AMEN" :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Jun 4 2009, 10:11 AM~14093354
> *6 Members: Gold Rush Regal, Que la verga LOCO, tru6lu305, mr.regal, greg nice, CadillakRidah106 loco wat they do
> *


:wave::wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I see alot of the Fleetwoods in Miami are up for sale. . . . 

New projects?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 4 2009, 09:22 AM~14092888
> *I STILL LOVE MIAMI THOUGH...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u fucker!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 4 2009, 09:21 AM~14092880
> *"AMEN"*
> [/b]


amen


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

something for yall 80's babies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-sOaUAgbB4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uS5b8aQ6z8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vSD8DliZ1w


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 4 2009, 01:24 PM~14093488
> *I see alot of the Fleetwoods in Miami are up for sale. . . .
> 
> New projects?
> *


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Wat up Miami I know someone in here's gotta have a spare y block they can sell ..... Pm me If u do


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 12:09 PM~14094473
> *Wat up Miami I know someone in here's gotta have a spare y block they can sell ..... Pm me If u do
> *


check with miami chop shop.. he might have a few. 305-688-8981


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 12:14 PM~14094515
> *check with miami chop shop.. he might have a few. 305-688-8981
> *


I sure will thank you ....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 12:16 PM~14094538
> *I sure will thank you ....
> *


no problem.. that was u in the black lac last night?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Yea


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 12:22 PM~14094590
> *Yea
> *


glad to see someone bring it out to the streets... :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, chevyboy01, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tito :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 12:23 PM~14094599
> *glad to see someone bring it out to the streets... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 03:26 PM~14094617
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Dawg I called you.... I left a vmail. get back at me tonite.


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 12:25 PM~14094610
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, chevyboy01, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tito :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que bola


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 4 2009, 12:27 PM~14094626
> *Dawg I called you.... I left a vmail. get back at me tonite.
> *


Yea my bad I was at work


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

the jag at its best


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 03:28 PM~14094638
> *Yea my bad I was at work
> *


I need some more detail on waht you want... so call me back tonite. Got that hookup


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 12:27 PM~14094628
> *Que bola
> *


chillin cuz


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

wut up everyone!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here yall go some miami cars


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 12:25 PM~14094610
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, chevyboy01, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tito :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup pimp


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 12:29 PM~14094645
> *the jag at its best
> 
> 
> ...


not a fan of this car at all.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

is that bear to the right?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 12:36 PM~14094710
> *not a fan of this car at all.
> *


i liked it better wen it was white pearl with the all gold


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 12:42 PM~14094763
> *i liked it better wen it was white pearl with the all gold
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

some miami shit... my blazer comes out several times and my boyz are the artist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiynOsVQ-Ic


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

was good miami 24 days left


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 12:34 PM~14094683
> *here yall go some miami cars
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

So who's going to that Friday hang out


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: CADILLAC D, Que la verga LOCO, bigchevysandbusas, CadillakRidah106


:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 03:12 PM~14095045
> *So who's going to that Friday hang out
> *



IM GOING


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2009, 01:13 PM~14095057
> *IM GOING
> *


Cool I think I'll probably shoot by too... Shit closer then towers so that's a plus


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

i heard i was called a lil informer yesterday , i rather be lil informer than a fat [email protected]#k [email protected]#k sucking bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hey guys :wave:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 4 2009, 04:32 PM~14095253
> *hey guys :wave:
> *



hey girl was up i see you had a fan club yesterday, i also had a real *big* fan . i was a cockwad but he's a cock suck oh well hope all is good chicka


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)

:nicoderm: :roflmao:  i know who it is the big fan


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 01:17 PM~14095109
> *Cool I think I'll probably shoot by too... Shit closer then towers so that's a plus
> *


Damn real.....!! X2


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

and now he got off lol can't even hide the right way lol lol lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

oye i got a 86-88 monte ss nose/ bumper cover with air dam and headlight mounts...if anyone wants it holla at me ill give it to u i just want it out of the shed.


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

he's moving in lol lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2009, 01:12 PM~14095046
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: CADILLAC D, Que la verga LOCO, bigchevysandbusas, CadillakRidah106
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wat poppin ma *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 12:37 PM~14094717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea throw back pic lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

saw this heading north on i95 yesterday. near boca. its a topo built widebody. i just dont know if its the original one or another one.


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, orientalmontecarlo, slash, bigchevysandbusas, SOUND OF REVENGE, Nepz95, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305*


 :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here ya go O :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^tight work on that model car.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14096810
> *here ya go O :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammm thats sick man great work


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Jun 4 2009, 03:34 PM~14094683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Will Be Attending :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 4 2009, 07:32 PM~14096817
> *^tight work on that model car.
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 4 2009, 04:13 PM~14096628
> *saw this heading north on i95 yesterday. near boca. its a topo built widebody. i just dont know if its the original one or another one.
> 
> 
> ...


yea its always at the towers sick shit gots like 10 inch lips in the rear


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *LARGE*
:wave: 4 the only person in here...sup large


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 4 2009, 01:12 PM~14095045
> *So who's going to that Friday hang out
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 02:09 PM~14095635
> *oye i got a 86-88 monte ss nose/ bumper cover with air dam and headlight mounts...if anyone wants it holla at me ill give it to u i just want it out of the shed.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14096810
> *here ya go O :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

all that bitch needs now is that DOUBLE-O tag to complete it ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MIA TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 4 2009, 06:34 PM~14097956
> *MIA TTT
> *


yo wat it dew :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 4 2009, 12:09 AM~14089897
> *i say save the picnic no more hangouts until after the picnic cuz people will look forward to see something diffrent  :biggrin:
> *


YEA AND AFTER THE BIG M PINIC ,WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO BRING A HANGOUT ON SAT NIGHTS OUT AT THE GROVE ATLEAST ONCE A MONTH COMING SOON  ,JUST TRYING FIND A NICE SPOT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

the taco bell by us1 is a nicespot...i think.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 4 2009, 06:59 PM~14098218
> *the taco bell by us1 is a nicespot...i think.....
> *


wat about the boat ramp parking? something different taco bell and city is known where we would post up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 07:03 PM~14098254
> *wat about the boat ramp parking? something different taco bell and city is known where we  would post up
> *


man hopefully wat ever spot is picked it goes well cuz the cops are really not fuking around any more hopefully it goes all good .........yo how about one sunday off the month a hangout by the bay at watson island and like that the game stays active


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 07:07 PM~14098283
> *man hopefully wat ever spot is picked it goes well cuz the cops are really not fuking around any more hopefully it goes all good .........yo how about one sunday off the month a hangout by the bay at watson island and like that the game stays active
> *


laz im super down for shit like that but alot of those ppl that get bored easy wont start showing up after a while and then we are striving to get ppl out there. y dont no one go to the old fuddruckers on us1 and sw 104street every 1st saturday of the month? it still goes down every month and alot of different style cars go? everyone bitches and moans about no spots to hang.. but the few that there are no 1 goes too.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 07:15 PM~14098360
> *laz im super down for shit like that but alot of those ppl that get bored easy wont start showing up after a while and then we are striving to get ppl out there. y dont no one go to the old fuddruckers on us1 and sw 104street every 1st saturday of the month? it still goes down every month and alot of different style cars go? everyone bitches and moans about no spots to hang.. but the few that there are no 1 goes too.
> *


i feel u on that man but a lot off the people that just to ride right now are fucked with bills, house problems some are having kids and the money is not enough u know but they are others that could but chose not to u know and den u have the people that are tru to the game that will ride rain or shine or just put 10 dollars even do the broke to go chill i just said that cuz off the lac off activities that there is down here if u actually look act da donks and da imports have taking over every Friday da the publix on h.g its always full its like that's church for dem y can we have something like that.....that's my question


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 4 2009, 07:26 PM~14098499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 07:23 PM~14098467
> *i feel u on that man but a lot off the people that just to ride right now are fucked with bills, house problems some are having kids and the money is not enough u know but they are others that could but chose not to u know and den u have the people that are tru to the game that will ride rain or shine or just put 10 dollars even do the broke to go chill i just said that cuz off the lac off activities that there is down here if u actually look act da donks and da imports have taking over every Friday da the publix on h.g its always full its like that's church for dem y can we have something like that.....that's my question
> *


i feel u laz i really do. not to make excuses for noone or to call noone out. im a single father being without work for 6 months.i still got to pay rent and bills. and i try my hardest to chill at hangouts and shows and trying to build a lowrider. to me theres a # of ppl that just dont have las ganas! ur right i would love to be able to see a single parking area with nothing but lowriders but everyone has to put part into it.we can come on here and say lets unite, stop the beef but at the end of the day wat do we have to show in the lowrider comunity? as soon as u try to point something out that they do in cali u got 10 ppl on ur case about this not being cali. dawg cali being swangin for over 40 yrs we only being doing it for 1/2. remember el diablo no sabe por diablo pero por viejo!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0 iceman42776


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ma boy javier`s 300


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 07:38 PM~14098620
> *i feel u laz i really do. not to make excuses for noone or to call noone out. im a single father being without work for 6 months.i still got to pay rent and bills. and i try my hardest to chill at hangouts and shows and trying to build a lowrider. to me theres a # of ppl that just dont have las ganas! ur right i would love to be able to see a single parking area with nothing but lowriders but everyone has to put part into it.we can come on here and say lets unite, stop the beef but at the end of the day wat do we have to show in the lowrider comunity? as soon as u try to point something out that they do in cali u got 10 ppl on ur case about this not being cali. dawg cali being swangin for over 40 yrs we only being doing it for 1/2. remember el diablo no sabe por diablo pero por viejo!
> *


ur right hopefully after the picnic south florida becomes one and shit gets poppin down here and we wount have to compare miami to cali and it would speak for it self like i said before Miami dosent need trailer queens it needs rydes to put it back on the map


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 07:48 PM~14098727
> *ur right hopefully after the picnic south florida becomes one and shit gets poppin down here and we wount have to compare miami to cali and it would speak for it self like i said before Miami dosent need trailer queens it needs rydes to put it back on the map
> *


amen :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 09:03 PM~14098254
> *wat about the boat ramp parking? something different taco bell and city is known where we  would post up
> *


  HEY WHERE IS BOAT RAMP TO MAKE SURE IS IT LIKE 5 MINS AWAY FROM CITY HALL ITS LIKE A PARK I THINK ?JUST TRYING FIND THE RIGHT SPOT WERE WE CAN HANG OUT WITHOUT GETTING KICKED OUT,IF ANYBODY HAS ANY IDEAS FEEL FREE TO SPEAK !! THIS FOR ALL OF US


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jun 4 2009, 07:55 PM~14098828
> * HEY WHERE IS BOAT RAMP TO MAKE SURE IS IT LIKE 5 MINS AWAY FROM CITY HALL ITS LIKE A PARK I THINK ?JUST TRYING FIND THE RIGHT SPOT WERE WE CAN HANG OUT WITHOUT GETTING KICKED OUT,IF ANYBODY HAS ANY IDEAS FEEL FREE TO SPEAK !! THIS FOR ALL OF US
> *


leaving city hall towards cocowalk its like 2 minutes on the left hand


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, Euro2low :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

lowridermovement, Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, Euro2low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 4 2009, 09:58 PM~14098857
> *Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, Euro2low :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




WUZUP WHITE BOI :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

7 Members: *Hellraizer, CADILLAC D*, lowridermovement, Euro2low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z, Born 2 Die

wuzup whiteboi's


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2009, 10:01 PM~14098899
> *7 Members: Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, lowridermovement, Euro2low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z, Born 2 Die
> 
> wuzup whiteboi's
> *



WUZUP MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, CADILLAC D, :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 4 2009, 09:56 PM~14098844
> *leaving city hall towards cocowalk its like 2 minutes on the left hand
> *


  THANKS YEA THAT IS A NICE SPOT :yes:,AM TRY TO GO BY THERE ONE OF THESE SAT NIGHTS TRY TO TALK TO SOME ONE IN CHARGE OF THAT AREA.SO ALL OF US CAN HAVE SOMETHING TO DO ON A SAT NIGHT MAYBE ATLEAST ONCE A MONTH


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: Laz, Tito, Phil


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: galo :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 4 2009, 09:59 PM~14098872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 4 2009, 08:05 PM~14098939
> *:wave: Laz, Tito, Phil
> *


hey young lady!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 4 2009, 09:58 PM~14098862
> *lowridermovement, Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, Euro2low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 4 2009, 08:07 PM~14098955
> *:wave: galo :biggrin:
> *


Hi friend :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

ANYBODY GOT PICS OR VIDEOS OF THE GROVE BACK IN THE DAYS.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICECOUPE_@Jun 4 2009, 11:40 PM~14099329
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS OR VIDEOS OF THE GROVE BACK IN THE DAYS.....
> *



I got a bunch of old tiny small vhs from the old city hall hangouts. I got footage of ******'s 64 hopping against kenny's 4 door cutlass when it was baby blue. I have all the tapes in a bag somewhere. It's in a closet. I've been meaning to look for them. Then I would have to figure out a way to upload them onto a pc.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2009, 08:09 PM~14098974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 4 2009, 08:05 PM~14098939
> *:wave: Laz, Tito, Phil
> *


yo :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

little by little wish me luck


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2009, 08:09 PM~14098974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the big M


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 5 2009, 03:39 AM~14101336
> *the big M
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Growing Big . . . . Nice to see.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

good morning :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 4 2009, 09:20 PM~14099751
> *I got a bunch of old tiny small vhs from the old city hall hangouts. I got footage of ******'s 64 hopping against kenny's 4 door cutlass when it was baby blue. I have all the tapes in a bag somewhere. It's in a closet. I've been meaning to look for them. Then I would have to figure out a way to upload them onto a pc.
> *


i got a vhs/dvd player that records from vhs to dvd then all u got to do is dowload it to the computer


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 5 2009, 08:41 AM~14102015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT AND THERES MORE MEMBERS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 5 2009, 05:41 AM~14102015
> *
> 
> 
> ...




one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2009, 08:01 PM~14098899
> *7 Members: Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, lowridermovement, Euro2low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z, Born 2 Die
> 
> wuzup whiteboi's
> *


que la verga loco !!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 5 2009, 11:00 AM~14102758
> *one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHEN EVER YOU READY LOCA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wats good wit ya boyz!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: WhiteChocolate, *COUPE DE BEAR, Born 2 Die*
:wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 5 2009, 09:54 AM~14102354
> *i got a vhs/dvd player that records from vhs to dvd then all u got to do is dowload it to the computer
> *



Cool, if you're down to do it. I just got to find the videos. They shouldn't be hard to find. I've seen them every now and then in the closet. Then sort through them and see which ones are of what.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 5 2009, 08:50 AM~14103218
> *Cool, if you're down to do it. I just got to find the videos. They shouldn't be hard to find. I've seen them every now and then in the closet. Then sort through them and see which ones are of what.
> *


yea man im down.. dying to see old footage


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chevyboy01, DANNY305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

The hangout at the grove shoulnt be a big deal with the city....as long as they, we keep it organized......no wrongway parking, no tire burning(racing dudes) no loud musik or fighting.......i know is a long shot but we gotta try.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

got a 98 deville D'elegance for sale.144k missing ac/comp asking 2500 im moving far and need to get rid of it. interior good,white vynil top,house grill, clifford with remote start,tinted up, just did full tuneup on it. pm me for more info need to get rid of it by june 16.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 5 2009, 09:58 AM~14103792
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 5 2009, 08:01 AM~14102770
> *que la verga loco !!!
> *


 :wave: wuzza perro! ova here trien 2 be like u when i grow up. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 5 2009, 10:29 AM~14104030
> *:wave: wuzza perro! ova here trien 2 be like u when i grow up. :biggrin:
> *


must be nice to own an impala....u hav the real deal lowrider!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 5 2009, 10:35 AM~14104100
> *must be nice to own an impala....u hav the real deal lowrider!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



yea but that shit is handicap right now! u the one ridin around "caddy daddy" lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 5 2009, 08:47 AM~14103184
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WhiteChocolate, COUPE DE BEAR, Born 2 Die
> :wave:
> *


yo wat good man this fukin rain its killing it out here


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 5 2009, 10:32 AM~14104066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :tongue:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 5 2009, 08:00 AM~14102758
> *one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL U STUPID


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 5 2009, 03:05 PM~14104336
> *  :tongue:
> *



WHITE BOY WANTS SOME CHOCALTE....


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

wazza miami!! wats goin on dis weekend?? besides fudrockers hangout 1st sat of da month, anybody riden out to da beach this weekend?? :dunno:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 5 2009, 10:11 AM~14103890
> *:wave:
> *


sup mang!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hey born 2 die nd luxridez :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 5 2009, 01:08 PM~14105366
> *hey born 2 die nd luxridez :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 5 2009, 12:32 PM~14105107
> * wazza miami!! wats goin on dis weekend?? besides fudrockers hangout 1st sat of da month, anybody riden  out to da beach this weekend?? :dunno:
> *


lets hit the streets tired of bein stuck at home,cant wait to da pinic


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 3 2009, 09:54 PM~14088856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 4 2009, 10:38 PM~14099929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good luck :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THE GOOMBAY IS TOMORROW AND THE SHOW AT THE SPEEDWAY TRACK ON OKEE AND KROME IS SUNDAY... C THE FASTEST DUNK OUT THERE...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS THAT HANGOUT 2NITE IN HIALEAH GARDENS?


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

it should be after 9 or 10 pm....but the weather is not lookin' well rite now !! :uh:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 5 2009, 01:08 PM~14105366
> *hey born 2 die nd luxridez :wave:
> *


Hey MZ lady 
:h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

the weather its getting better round here and im like 5 min. from the shop hopefully it stays good


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

laz check ur ims cojone! lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 5 2009, 03:31 PM~14106407
> *the weather its getting better round here and im like 5 min. from the shop hopefully it stays good
> *


yo where is it at... might me in the area?


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

yo pete where da bitches


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

I know for a fact it hailed in Miami today from the reports I get, if anybody has damage on their vehicles get at me immediately! If anybody knows of someone with damage let me know, I do offer cash as a finders fee. And I will save your deductible! So let me know what's up. Thanks fellas


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 5 2009, 03:48 PM~14106553
> *yo where is it at... might me in the area?
> *


by lago grande


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

*....AND my FX ON 24s*


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

A good spot to do a hangout during the day is the park in doral off of 36 street...where uce did it for a lil while...shit has mad room and is a public park...we cant get kicked out UNLESS people starting racin and peelin out. once a month or something like that..even a lil park for the kids to play


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 5 2009, 05:10 PM~14107084
> *....AND my FX ON 24s
> 
> 
> ...










all day every day


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 5 2009, 07:14 PM~14107115
> *A good spot to do a hangout during the day is the park in doral off of 36 street...where uce did it for a lil while...shit has mad room and is a public park...we cant get kicked out UNLESS people starting racin and peelin out. once a month or something like that..even a lil park for the kids to play
> *


  SOUNDS GOOD, I REMBER THAT SPOT CLEAN PARK,JUST GOT TO GET EVERBODY UP FOR IT ONCE A MONTH BEST TIME AROUND 4 NOT TO HOT ,WE ALSO GOT TO THINK OF THE WEATHER IN THE SUMMER IT RAINS ALOT


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 5 2009, 08:10 PM~14107084
> *....AND my FX ON 24s
> 
> 
> ...




DAMMMMMMMMM HITTIN ALL DA HATERZ OVER DA HEAD lol lol lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tonyy305 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 5 2009, 08:10 PM~14107084
> *....AND my FX ON 24s
> 
> 
> ...


  Propz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mr.regal, tonyy305, SOLO UHP, * Born 2 Die*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *lalo22*, DOMREP64
 What up homies


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2009, 05:48 PM~14107376
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: mr.regal, tonyy305, SOLO UHP,  Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lalo22, DOMREP64
> What up homies
> *


yo wats crakin u goin to the hangout 2night


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 5 2009, 08:52 PM~14107398
> *yo wats crakin u goin to the hangout 2night
> *


nope...my shit ride's bad in the rain...maybe next time


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, :wave: :wave: yo wat it dew


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2009, 06:17 PM~14107531
> *nope...my shit ride's bad in the rain...maybe next time
> *


shit me to im finna go get me some bolegs and chill at the crib :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 5 2009, 05:10 PM~14107084
> *....AND my FX ON 24s
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH I WAS DOMINICAN :0 
NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 5 2009, 09:20 PM~14107550
> *I WISH I WAS DOMINICAN :0
> NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *



LOL LOL LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 5 2009, 06:21 PM~14107558
> *LOL LOL LOL  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yo we gotta du that with both off the wips :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 5 2009, 09:19 PM~14107541
> *shit me to im finna go get me some bolegs and chill at the crib  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Watson...................................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 5 2009, 09:48 PM~14107727
> *Watson...................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn that's the old one from rolling c.c.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 5 2009, 09:48 PM~14107734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: man ur brother should have never sold this one


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 5 2009, 02:44 PM~14105611
> *good luck :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie maybe it comes out good :uh:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2009, 10:06 PM~14107836
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Damn that's the old one from rolling c.c.
> *


wrong answer that car was not from rollin good try tho..........


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2009, 10:08 PM~14107855
> *:uh: man ur brother should have never sold this one
> *


fuck that car got some new shit you will see soon enough....................


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

4 pumps 14 batts,8 on top 6 on bottom :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0     :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 5 2009, 10:57 PM~14108184
> *fuck that car got some new shit you will see soon enough....................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14108221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALL THAT POWER AND NO BACK BUMPER???? :uh: :nono:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2009, 09:06 PM~14107836
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Damn that's the old one from rolling c.c.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2009, 07:06 PM~14107836
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Damn that's the old one from rolling c.c.
> *


nah...no rollin car....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 5 2009, 08:22 PM~14108373
> *ALL THAT POWER AND NO BACK BUMPER???? :uh:  :nono:
> *


come on now....  you know better than that.....his wife caught it coming down... :biggrin:  but for the one's that dont believe....i'll dig up the proof.... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:   but he moved on to the g-body now....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 6 2009, 12:10 AM~14108799
> *come on now....  you know better than that.....his wife caught it coming down... :biggrin:   but for the one's that dont believe....i'll dig up the proof.... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:     but he moved on to the g-body now....
> *


I forgot to tell you fool....you cant post pic's of cars in here only if there from miami now :biggrin: 


















not that best looking thing in miami......Just a autozone primerd down car with some juice & 13's :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2009, 09:18 PM~14108865
> *I forgot to tell you fool....you cant post pic's of cars in here only if there from miami now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean homey


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2009, 09:18 PM~14108865
> *I forgot to tell you fool....you cant post pic's of cars in here only if there from miami now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha....to bad there from Ft.Peirce... :biggrin: :biggrin: and i'll post whatever i feel like.... :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: i got some primer pics of the cutty.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 12:25 AM~14108921
> *looking clean homey
> *


  Thankz man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 6 2009, 12:27 AM~14108938
> *haha....to bad there from Ft.Peirce... :biggrin:  :biggrin: and i'll post whatever i feel like.... :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin: i got some primer pics of the cutty.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :uh: :angry:   :cheesy: :biggrin: Post tham pic's up....man I gott get some balljoint extension's...fuck the bull shit.....my front hurting I got to get that shit bulldoggin + paint


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody got a lead hammer for sale???


----------



## chevygurl (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 5 2009, 05:10 PM~14107084
> *....AND my FX ON 24s
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 5 2009, 11:10 PM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *


you funny girl


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *


(Michael Kelso Voice) Burn !!!
Dog O-Dogg that whorebag went off

x1 For The Haters
x2 For Straight Pimpin


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 5 2009, 10:10 PM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *


now u cross the line u c at least his shit is on 6`s and its a real chevy....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 5 2009, 10:10 PM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *


STOP HATIN N GO SUK A DIK ALL U DO IS COME ON HERE 2 TALK SHIT GET A FUKIN LIFE ALREADY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo check this crazy shit out


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

heyyyyyy guys


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

goodmorning :wave:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 6 2009, 07:43 AM~14110610
> *goodmorning :wave:
> *


morning :biggrin: hows the car coming


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 5 2009, 10:10 PM~14108799
> *come on now....  you know better than that.....his wife caught it coming down... :biggrin:   but for the one's that dont believe....i'll dig up the proof.... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:     but he moved on to the g-body now....
> *





post em up i wanna see it


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 5 2009, 10:10 PM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *



see why 2 dollar table top puss ass hoes gotta stay talking fuck shit on this bitch. The message he put is the people that always hated on him always talking shit like your cuntass is so why dont you do someting with yourself instead of talking shit and looking for beef up in this shit like you always do you fuck ass whore before you end getting slap pussy bitch


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

this is better than a day time soap opera some days...let the lil kids talk....!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY ROLLIN TO THE GOOMBAY.......


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *



i KNOW u is a HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tryin 2 POINT SHIT OUT


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 6 2009, 10:29 AM~14110836
> *see why  2 dollar table top puss ass hoes gotta stay talking fuck shit on this bitch. The message he put is the people that always hated on him always talking shit like your cuntass is so why dont you do someting with yourself instead of talking shit and looking for beef up in this shit like you always do you fuck ass whore before you end getting slap pussy bitch
> *



LOL LOL GET EMM :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Yo Laz did you like that pic...?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 6 2009, 09:07 AM~14111194
> *Yo Laz did you like that pic...?
> *


hell yea that shit its raw :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

lookin good!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

anybody need an amp. got this for 250


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

any one interested in some hooker headers.. ??  http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1199499490.html ..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, IIMPALAA, Capital J, Who Productions, *chichi on 13*
dimelo cuz


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 5 2009, 08:10 PM~14107084
> *....AND my FX ON 24s
> 
> 
> ...


damn... hard ass fuck....what recession? lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SCARFACE BOX, chichi on 13 :wave: :wave:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *


look here bitch look at wat ur drivin hoe for real. ur gonna talk shit about da box on 26" when u drive a fuckin bucket.now dat shit is fuckin funny bitch get a fuckin real car then u can talk shit but till then shut da fuck up bitch.....and on top of all this how can u call ur self a chevygirl when u dont even got a real fuckin chevy.........................lol........ BITCH.......


KING OF DA STREETS


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 6 2009, 12:54 PM~14111387
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, IIMPALAA, Capital J, Who Productions, chichi on 13
> dimelo cuz
> *


WAT DEY DO


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@May 7 2009, 06:59 PM~13819099
> *i got a grey 98 neon 4 door,on those little rims.sorry guys its a gurl you talking to. :angel:  :angel:
> *


*R U f*ckn serious????








HAHAHA....ROFLMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thank U though Thank U very much....it's Bcuz of ppl like U & da ppl who I originally posted this 4 who keep me INSPIRED...
......da satisfaction is.......just 2 know....it HURTS U 2 C wen others do better dan YOU








As U can C...U done gone & messed wit da wrong 1 hoe
But datz ok Bcuz 
datz da only reason Y I come on this SHIT wen I gotta PROVE A POINT & I just did....
wen we got HATERZ...like YOU....who don't even know all da BS Bhind it & U still gonna sit here HATE & point out sum PETY ASS SHYT like dat....if U only had CHEVY lil girl U wud kno Y. Dem shyts R hard 2 come by!! & BTW it's called a "FILLER" honey*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo i got a pick off chevy girl posted at the racing hangout but it was not on a neon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 6 2009, 01:23 PM~14111544
> *R U f*ckn serious????
> 
> 
> ...


TELL DAT HOE WHO SHE FUCKIN WITH U KNOW ME I DONT PLAY ....
CHICHI KING OF DA STREETS


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

guys remember what KAT Williams said.......thats what HATERS do, thatz their job, so dont pay no mind 2 them just smile and keep goin' .:buttkick: 

That 2 dr chevy is on point , madd propz. keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 6 2009, 12:10 AM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *











HAHAHA....ROFLMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thank U though Thank U very much....it's Bcuz of ppl like U & da ppl who I originally posted this 4 who keep me INSPIRED.......da satisfaction is.......just 2 know dat it HURTS U 2 C wen others do better dan YOU


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 6 2009, 10:23 AM~14111544
> *R U f*ckn serious????
> 
> 
> ...


let her know wats up boy


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 01:26 PM~14111556
> *yo i got a pick off chevy girl posted at the racing hangout but it was not on a neon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YO CUZ POST DAT SHIT I WANNA SEE WHO DAT LIL BITCH IS.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

HAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 01:30 PM~14111577
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :barf: :h5: I CANT MISS HER ASS NO WHERE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 6 2009, 10:34 AM~14111591
> *DAM LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :barf:  :h5: I CANT MISS HER ASS NO WHERE
> *


now we know y her neon drives low :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

LOL REAL REAL


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 6 2009, 01:34 PM~14111591
> *DAM LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :barf:  :h5: I CANT MISS HER ASS NO WHERE
> *


LOL LOL LOL GET EM!!!!! :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 01:30 PM~14111577
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol de pinga asere


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

i dont see her 
my bad i cant miss her 
lol


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

N E THING goin on in CO. LINE 2MORROW ??????????????


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 6 2009, 12:18 AM~14108865
> *I forgot to tell you fool....you cant post pic's of cars in here only if there from miami now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wanna hop................... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 6 2009, 12:18 AM~14108865
> *I forgot to tell you fool....you cant post pic's of cars in here only if there from miami now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see the car fully juiced watson.do ur thang homie n fuck the haters


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 6 2009, 12:15 PM~14111225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 6 2009, 02:06 PM~14111770
> *wanna hop................... :0    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 6 2009, 02:29 PM~14111872
> *nice to see the car fully juiced watson.do ur thang  homie n fuck the haters
> *


THANKZ HOMIE & THANKZ FOR SALEIING ME GOOD PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*hoppin92*

Which car you wann nose up to me with??????


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jun 5 2009, 08:10 PM~14107084
> *....AND my FX ON 24s</span>
> <img src=\'http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr312/ScarfaceBox/IMG_2859.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *





dats my dawg....

like i said before *<span style=\'color:red\'>IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS, YOU DOING SOMETHING WRONG.*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 6 2009, 12:02 PM~14112073
> *dats my dawg....
> 
> like i said before IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS, YOU DOING SOMETHING WRONG.
> *


x2000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MISTER ED, here u go homey


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 12:10 PM~14112117
> *MISTER ED, here u go homey
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 03:10 PM~14112117
> *MISTER ED, here u go homey
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 02:10 PM~14112117
> *MISTER ED, here u go homey
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKS LIKE JIM CARRY OFF FIRE MARSHAL BILL :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Chevy210, BIG L.A, TiggerLS, CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die


SUP CADDY D QUE PASA..


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 6 2009, 02:16 PM~14112151
> *MISTER ED, Chevy210, BIG L.A, TiggerLS, CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die
> SUP CADDY D QUE PASA..
> *



JUST CHILLEN ***** HERE BORED AS FUCK


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 6 2009, 01:55 PM~14111719
> *N E THING goin on in CO. LINE 2MORROW ??????????????
> *


wusup cuz lets run your shit with my 305 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 6 2009, 12:27 PM~14112204
> *wusup cuz lets run your shit with my 305  :biggrin:
> *


shit i gotta get that on film :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 6 2009, 03:26 PM~14112200
> *JUST CHILLEN ***** HERE BORED AS FUCK
> *



X 2 FUCKIN RAIN DONT STOP...

HOWS MY LAC :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 03:28 PM~14112208
> *shit i gotta get  that on film :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
call it "bored ass ****** racing lil ass motors"


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 6 2009, 12:36 PM~14112232
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> call it "bored ass ****** racing lil ass motors"
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 6 2009, 02:35 PM~14112230
> *X 2 FUCKIN RAIN DONT STOP...
> 
> HOWS MY LAC  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ITS THERE GETTIN WET


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 6 2009, 03:27 PM~14112204
> *wusup cuz lets run your shit with my 305  :biggrin:
> *


lol lol HA HA HA


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 6 2009, 03:44 PM~14112274
> *lol lol HA HA HA
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 6 2009, 03:36 PM~14112232
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> call it "bored ass ****** racing lil ass motors"
> *



lol lol not LIL dey r BABY motors :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 6 2009, 03:01 PM~14112063
> *hoppin92
> 
> Which car you wann nose up to me with??????
> *













just a little something.............. :0


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 6 2009, 04:35 PM~14112447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I seen ur setup you gott me already but fuck it :biggrin: See you on the 28th than


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 6 2009, 05:25 PM~14112714
> *:0 I seen ur setup you gott me already but fuck it  :biggrin: See you on the 28th than
> *


wont be ready by then big dawg but we will be there just not with the car got to get some more shit but almost there................... :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 6 2009, 10:10 AM~14111481
> *look here bitch look at wat ur drivin hoe for real. ur gonna  talk shit about da box on 26" when u drive a fuckin bucket.now dat shit is fuckin funny bitch get a fuckin real car then u can talk shit but till then shut da fuck up bitch.....and on top of all this how can u call ur self a chevygirl when u dont even got a real fuckin chevy.........................lol........ BITCH.......
> KING OF DA STREETS
> *


I told her about her screename before nd that's when all this bullshit escaladed nd she started tryin my car.. w.e lol...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 6 2009, 05:48 PM~14112837
> *wont be ready by then big dawg but we will be there just not with the car got to get some more shit but almost there................... :biggrin:
> *


  ok.....ya I still gott chain my front,bm extension's, & some other shit anywayz how's the g-body


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 6 2009, 05:55 PM~14112862
> * ok.....ya I still gott chain my front,bm extension's, & some other shit anywayz how's the g-body
> *


coming along well its real close.its just me and steve (STILL HATED)been real busy on other peoples shit we dont have the time we need for are own shit but were fixing to say fuck it and just worry about our own shit..............


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14112874
> *coming along well its real close.its just me and steve (STILL HATED)been real busy on other peoples shit we dont have the time we need for are own shit but were fixing to say fuck it and just worry about our own shit..............
> *



That's a big problem with most people that do work. 

6 years and counting!

after a while, you just don't give a fuck. lol


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

anybody goin fudrockers hangout 2nite ????


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jun 3 2009, 05:16 PM~14084683
> *all lowriders welcome... the pics aint that good  but yall can C, they will have a space for lowriders only so bring out your ride and c the fastest dunk on wheels...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: 
O YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 6 2009, 03:04 PM~14112894
> * anybody goin fudrockers hangout 2nite ????
> *


should be there if weather holds up


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 6 2009, 03:03 PM~14112890
> *That's a big problem with most people that do work.
> 
> 6 years and counting!
> ...


Amen...................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

fuckin rain......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wuts good 4 2nite?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monte24 :wave: hey ugly friend... how's the new edition 2 ur family? I can't believe u finally bought it.. at the kings of street car show u said u were gonna buy it but I didn't think u would.. anywho congrats my friend maybe now that its ur daily it'll make u look better lol.. btw where's the monte at?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 6 2009, 03:26 PM~14113028
> *should be there if weather holds up
> *


 hno: about to head out hope it dont rain out there


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 6 2009, 02:59 PM~14112047
> *THANKZ HOMIE & THANKZ FOR SALEIING ME GOOD PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no doubt primo hit me up if u need any help u know i got chu


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 6 2009, 03:04 PM~14112894
> * anybody goin fudrockers hangout 2nite ????
> *


i just got home from there and there were a lot of cars and no rain


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 6 2009, 03:36 PM~14113069
> *fuckin rain......
> 
> 
> ...


hey man u live on 147ave?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 6 2009, 05:05 PM~14113459
> *hey man u live on 147ave?
> *


yep................. :biggrin: :biggrin: you dont stay down here do you...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good miami...all this dam rain is fucking killing it for everyone...hope its not like this for the picnic...


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevygurl_@Jun 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14109224
> *looks nice,too bad your talking about haters this,and haters that,but you havnt fixed your back bumper.sorry had to point it out,befor you go talking caca about people hating make sure its on point.
> *



i plan on after 10 yrs comin back to fl n find this lil n i see this shit car nice homie im a fan of 13 but this bithc n dat ****** da informer tlkin shit show ya cars cause im in da process out her in cali gettin mine then bringin it home to miami n showin but u two tlk so much shit u got prob chevyhoe n mistr infromhoe brinit to me im here didw weekdn catchin up meet me somewhere ill fuck both ya asses ok fuck punk ass lil kids respect da game n stop ur lil bullshit fuckin ******* bitches dats my two cent ill be on al night if ya got beef bring it ill school both ya lil asses

stop fuck wit people in respect what dey do alot of nice cars in here been fightin da war savin ya asses n people here workin hard to keep da cars up so if ya got a prob bring it to me n well see if u got da balls to stand to me 


by da way miami fest nice cars fucks these lil birch ass haterz


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

big ups to all the cars n clubs down here mad respect to ya rides alot change since i been gone


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

who da boss nd sickassscion wuts good?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :tongue:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Gold Rush Regal, orientalmontecarlo, Euro2low, projectmia, iceman476, :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good lady...dam this rain just dont stop....de pipi...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 6 2009, 08:40 PM~14113911
> *  :420:  :420:
> *


thats all this weather is good for man


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chevyboy01, REST IN PEACE c.c, sickassscion, Euro2low, backbumpercaprice, CALVIN wats poppin miami :wave:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 06:59 PM~14114036
> *chevyboy01, REST IN PEACE c.c, sickassscion, Euro2low, backbumpercaprice, CALVIN wats poppin miami  :wave:
> *


Wat up ... This rain shit sucks wasup we need a Saturday hangout


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 6 2009, 10:12 AM~14111493
> *WAT DEY DO
> *


ooo shit chi chi on dis shit


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 10:30 AM~14111577
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

whats good mia i got my folks from cali callin sayin the rain is floodin shit out in miami it must be bad if the news in cali is showin it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 6 2009, 08:05 PM~14114471
> *whats good mia i got my folks from cali callin sayin the rain is floodin shit out in miami it must be bad if the news in cali is showin it
> *


u have no idea homey how bad shit got now it has stopped but it been raining all week


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 6 2009, 08:59 PM~14113688
> *who da boss nd sickassscion wuts good?
> *


HI


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

6 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Island Stylin', Magik007, Scarface, Born 2 Die

WUZZAAAA :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 6 2009, 08:33 PM~14114667
> *6 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Island Stylin', Magik007, Scarface, Born 2 Die
> 
> WUZZAAAA :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yoooooo wats poppin


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 6 2009, 09:02 PM~14114915
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


they aint ready for that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this bitch looks clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 7 2009, 12:02 AM~14114915
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 12:47 AM~14109782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no trying to hate but this shit looks straight out of pimp my ride :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 6 2009, 05:41 PM~14113600
> *yep................. :biggrin:  :biggrin: you dont stay down here do you...
> *


na funny shit i was i block away yesturday picking up my homegirl and i saw the t.c.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cant decide on rims for this damn thing! any suggestions?


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 7 2009, 12:19 AM~14115058
> *cant decide on rims for this damn thing! any suggestions?
> 
> 
> ...


just put sum DUBS.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 7 2009, 12:19 AM~14115058
> *cant decide on rims for this damn thing! any suggestions?
> 
> 
> ...


anything 3 piece


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats what im aimin at.. i dunno which ones tho?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 09:40 PM~14115231
> *thats what im aimin at.. i dunno which ones tho?
> *


dem new 3 piece dub`s


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 6 2009, 09:02 PM~14114915
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...



lookn good fool


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

http://www.Marie-gets-Deflowered.com/?id=4ae90653

crazy :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

put some clear dubs homie


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 6 2009, 12:18 AM~14108865
> *I forgot to tell you fool....you cant post pic's of cars in here only if there from miami now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


not to mention shaved doorhandles... 

good start :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My weekend in Atlanta.. started out pretty well


Club Sultra =)


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

More?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I got a hundred from tonight..

But im told the majority of people arent enjoying "club photos" in this thread


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 6 2009, 09:12 PM~14114997
> *na funny shit i was i block away yesturday picking up my homegirl and i saw the t.c.
> *


Cool........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo anyone heading to countyline today???


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

comin soon............


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 7 2009, 01:43 AM~14116131
> *I got a hundred from tonight..
> 
> But im told the majority of people arent enjoying "club photos" in this thread
> *


*listen u do what you want the majority of us like wanna see all those crazy chicks u take pix of were fucking men we love ASS n TITIES so whoever says they don't like em they can open a new thread and call it FAGGET FEST an leave this one for real ****** same shit goes to all u fuck ass haters in here talking shit but when a ***** wanna line It up y'all nowhere in sight this thread is for REAL ppl the rest can get the fuck out *


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY ROLLIN TO THE COUNTYLINE RACE TRACK TODAY....


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 7 2009, 02:43 AM~14116131
> *I got a hundred from tonight..
> 
> But im told the majority of people arent enjoying "club photos" in this thread
> *


THEN PM THEM TOO ME, CUZ I LIKE THEM! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 7 2009, 02:10 AM~14115924
> *not to mention shaved doorhandles...
> 
> good start  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 7 2009, 09:01 AM~14116921
> *comin soon............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  A lowrider rod


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

here u go watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 7 2009, 10:54 AM~14117247
> *here u go watson
> 
> 
> ...


  damn she sexy


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 08:02 AM~14117299
> * damn she sexy
> *


Thank u


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 7 2009, 11:11 AM~14117337
> *Thank u
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 7 2009, 11:11 AM~14117337
> *Thank u
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 7 2009, 07:54 AM~14117247
> *here u go watson
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sup fool wen we crusing the streets?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHO'S ALL GOING TO COUNTYLINE???????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 08:23 AM~14117397
> *WHO'S ALL GOING TO COUNTYLINE???????
> *


i really dout it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 11:25 AM~14117405
> *i really dout it
> *


Ok


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 08:20 AM~14117379
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sup fool wen we crusing the streets?
> *


You tell me LOL


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I MISS BLACC BERRY... I WANT ANOTHER ONE LIKE BAD AS HELL...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 7 2009, 08:30 AM~14117438
> *You tell me LOL
> *


shit wen ever man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jun 7 2009, 11:33 AM~14117449
> *I MISS BLACC BERRY... I WANT ANOTHER ONE LIKE BAD AS HELL...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Make it happen than


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

my ***** took care of me... thanks!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 08:46 AM~14117514
> *my ***** took care of me... thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


BLACC BERRY #2...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jun 7 2009, 08:49 AM~14117522
> *BLACC BERRY #2...
> *


hmmmmmm...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 7 2009, 02:43 AM~14116131
> *I got a hundred from tonight..
> 
> But im told the majority of people arent enjoying "club photos" in this thread
> *



btw, when i posted that shit it was sarcasm because everyone tells people that this is a lowrider forum when anything else is posted. post them pictures. :cheesy:


----------



## dominicano3o5 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 09:19 PM~14115058
> *cant decide on rims for this damn thing! any suggestions?
> 
> 
> ...




BEEN DONE THAT LOL .... MY BROTHER REAL SHIT COMIN OUT REAL SOON


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha theres barely a difference, yours is sunset pearl mines tangelo... yours is bomb tho bruh


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Thatz a nice color....tight work there. !!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 6 2009, 07:01 PM~14114048
> *Wat up ... This rain shit sucks wasup we need a Saturday hangout
> *


i heard there workin on a sat hangout at da grove after da pinic :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I KNOW YALL TIRED OF LOOKING AT DRAMA ON HERE BUT I THOUGHT ALL OF LAYIT LOW SHOULD FIND OUT WHAT SOME PEOPLE THINK ABOUT ALL OF THE CLUBS IN MI-YAYO NOT TRYING TO START SCHIT IM WOORKING ON MY OWN PROJECTS BUT I BELEIVE ALL LOWRIDERS HAVE BEEN BUILT WITH TIME, RESPECT,BLOOD, SWEAT AND TEARS!!!!!!!!!!!! I TOOK THIS OFFENSIVE WHAT DO
YALL THINK ABOUT IT..?????
IT SPEAKS FOR ITSELF    

 "STREETMAREZ CAR CLUB"



Originated in Homestead this unique Car Club was inspired by a group of people who named it "STREETMAREZ" These few who got tired of lame car clubs that were taking peoples money & expecting more than a car club should ask for was just a start to their future. Yes im putting them out their and they know who they are. Those that sucker people into there clubs and charge them for entrance fee & shit, making them upgrade within like 2 weeks upon joining there car club are just taking your money.This has 2stop. Now with the Newest car club on da streets called "STREETMAREZ" We have dedicated ourselves to entertain the community with car shows, help raise moneys for charity events and just give a positive message that not all car clubs are about racing, showing off cars, or disturbing the peace but more community based and keeping our community entertained.Car FREAKS that love car/bikes and entertainment etc under one roof theirs a place for you..& Yes we so have meeting. Yes we do have car shows. Everyone is invited. We don't discriminate or playa hate. But if you come, don't just join to go to the meeting. Join to attend our events as car members and get yur car seen. Don't matter if yur paint sucks or u aint got rims. We want to be one OF the best. The more we got the better the outcome and we expect nothing more nothing less but to have our members treat each other with honest & respect.Keeping drama & haters out the way.!! Join our car club 2day "We don't expect nothing from you just that you gotta not only attend meetings but at least showing up to events if possible but if your absent once in a while its cool. We all got jobs, school, families, and money issues so How we stand is how we survive....STREETMAREZ 

My Favorite MySpace 2.0 Layouts


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 7 2009, 12:30 PM~14118704
> * Originated in Homestead this unique Car Club was inspired by a group of people who named it "STREETMAREZ" These few who got tired of lame car clubs that were taking peoples money & expecting more than a car club should ask for was just a start to their future. Yes im putting them out their and they know who they are. Those that sucker people into there clubs and charge them for entrance fee & shit, making them upgrade within like 2 weeks upon joining there car club are just taking your money.This has 2stop. Now with the Newest car club on da streets called "STREETMAREZ" We have dedicated ourselves to entertain the community with car shows, help raise moneys for charity events and just give a positive message that not all car clubs are about racing, showing off cars, or disturbing the peace but more community based and keeping our community entertained.Car FREAKS that love car/bikes and entertainment etc under one roof theirs a place for you..& Yes we so have meeting. Yes we do have car shows. Everyone is invited. We don't discriminate or playa hate. But if you come, don't just join to go to the meeting. Join to attend our events as car members and get yur car seen. Don't matter if yur paint sucks or u aint got rims. We want to be one OF the best. The more we got the better the outcome and we expect nothing more nothing less but to have our members treat each other with honest & respect.Keeping drama & haters out the way.!! Join our car club 2day "We don't expect nothing from you just that you gotta not only attend meetings but at least showing up to events if possible but if your absent once in a while its cool. We all got jobs, school, families, and money issues so How we stand is how we survive....STREETMAREZ
> 
> My Favorite MySpace 2.0 Layouts
> *


i can respect wat they are trying to do and hope they succeed. but i would not want to enter a car to a show where sucky paint car without rims are attending.IMO


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 08:20 AM~14117379
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sup fool wen we crusing the streets?
> *



WHO GOT THIS LAK NOW ?  uffin:


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 7 2009, 07:54 AM~14117247
> *here u go watson
> 
> 
> ...


WHO GOT THIS LAK NOW ?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillakRidah106_@Jun 7 2009, 01:13 PM~14118929
> *WHO GOT THIS LAK NOW ?    uffin:
> *


chevyboy.. dude that had the all red cutlass!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 01:16 PM~14118947
> *chevyboy.. dude that had the all red cutlass!
> *


Damn.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 12:45 PM~14118791
> *i can respect wat they are trying to do and hope they succeed. but i would not want to enter a car to a show where sucky paint car without rims are attending.IMO
> *


Thats the truth......   wonder who they refering to..?????


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 7 2009, 07:54 AM~14117247
> *here u go watson
> 
> 
> ...


  nice damm my bois old lac wen he had it on all goldz


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 7 2009, 02:33 PM~14119355
> *Thats the truth......    wonder who they refering to..?????
> *


i really dont care but making gestures about another club makes u just as ignorant as the clubs they are refering too. just my $0.02.


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 05:49 PM~14119452
> *i really dont care but making gestures about another club makes u just as ignorant as the clubs they are refering too. just my $0.02.
> *


x2


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 02:49 PM~14119452
> *i really dont care but making gestures about another club makes u just as ignorant as the clubs they are refering too. just my $0.02.
> *


I guess you could say that to................................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, LOWLYFEPHILL, Groc006, MAAANDO, Chulow, hoppin92, 93brougham



What it do fellas.....???????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

majikmike0118.........

Mikey Mike...... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 7 2009, 06:19 PM~14119617
> *Still Hated, LOWLYFEPHILL, Groc006, MAAANDO, Chulow, hoppin92, 93brougham
> What it do fellas.....???????
> *


WAZZ.... HaT-NEn............... :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 7 2009, 09:53 AM~14117015
> *THEN PM THEM TOO ME, CUZ I LIKE THEM! :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Chulow, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ yoooooooooooooooooooooooo :wave: :wave: wats poppin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 7 2009, 10:54 AM~14117247
> *here u go watson
> 
> 
> ...


I believe I see your Lac a few times a week on the Southside of Downtown Miami. There's always a white Buick Regal on 13's and lately I've seen a Red Cutty sitting there. My lady lives a few blocks away. I always look forward to riding by to see them Lows posted up out front.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2009, 04:00 PM~14119816
> *I believe I see your Lac a few times a week on the Southside of Downtown Miami.  There's always a white Buick Regal on 13's and lately I've seen a Red Cutty sitting there.  My lady lives a few blocks away.  I always look forward to riding by to see them Lows posted up out front.
> *


na thats nicas house..dude that has the white regal on center golds and the blue air brushing on the trunk


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wuts good ppl? :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

yea that is nica's house... if im right he's been using that lac as his daily


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats happenin!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 7 2009, 04:10 PM~14119865
> *yea that is nica's house... if im right he's been using that lac as his daily
> *


not no more its chevyboys now... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 04:14 PM~14119888
> *not no more its chevyboys now...
> *


damn 4real?? wow that I've been lost 4real.. I've ghosted a lil 2 long then I expected.. bueno I lost contact with him when my phone got disco nd then it broke so I lost his #


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 7 2009, 04:18 PM~14119907
> *damn 4real?? wow that I've been lost 4real.. I've ghosted a lil 2 long then I expected.. bueno I lost contact with him when my phone got disco nd then it broke so I lost his #
> *


yea he brought it out last hangout...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo who wen to the track today and was that shit poppin


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Sup Mo hope u feeling better!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today was my first time at countyline & that shit was off the hook.....


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 7 2009, 07:30 PM~14119982
> *Sup Mo hope u feeling better!
> *


thanx homie i wanna see dat 63 locked up lookin gangsta already lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

bubba d!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 7 2009, 04:32 PM~14120008
> *thanx homie i wanna see dat 63 locked up lookin gangsta already lol  :biggrin:
> *


shit!! thats makes two of us!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 04:14 PM~14119888
> *not no more its chevyboys now... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dat lac is been around for while still lookin hard  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 7 2009, 02:33 PM~14118343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn dawg how old are them girls they look young as hell..................... :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 07:02 PM~14120182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did it run or was da paint ALL SHOW?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Grrr where is Jason..

Got to write an article today.. need some help figuring out years of cars by the photos


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

2006 Banshee with work, For Sale!! 5,500 OBO Lmk!


----------



## nithingimpotant (Jun 7, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jun 7 2009, 08:07 PM~14120214
> *did it run or was da paint ALL SHOW?
> *


Ya he did his thing.....vary nice car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 Shit got crazy...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 05:35 PM~14120357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 08:02 PM~14120182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats elegance racing team right there....Fuk with it...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 08:35 PM~14120357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it always does...that whole racing thing for those peeps is like us getting out hopped,they lose they look for a bigger motor.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

A little work in the Marquis.......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 7 2009, 05:47 PM~14120421
> *A little work in the Marquis.......
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo anybody got live video of them racing at da track


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 7 2009, 08:45 PM~14120414
> *it always does...that whole racing thing for those peeps is like us getting out hopped,they lose they look for a bigger motor.....
> *


Man I never seen ppl pull out soo much money for a race......it's one thing seeing that shit on video's but in person is crazy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 7 2009, 08:47 PM~14120421
> *A little work in the Marquis.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 7 2009, 05:52 PM~14120456
> *looking good homey  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bet that up dog........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 06:04 PM~14120560
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: 
whats good watson...????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 06:03 PM~14120544
> *Man I never seen ppl pull out soo much money for a race......it's one thing seeing that shit on video's but in person is crazy
> *


they just to run it back off the o.p air port for big money but they stopped...and hell yea dem boys stacks on the table no bullshit


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 7 2009, 06:08 PM~14120589
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Moe........ :0 :0 :0 that's tight.......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14114939
> *they aint ready for that  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


NOT HATING ON ODOG SHIT CUZ IT LOOKS RAW AS WELL BUT HES NOT THE ONLY ONE WITH A 2 DOOR BOX BUT KEEP IT UP O-DOGG SHIT LOOKS RIGHT ND FUCK THE HATERS ND WUT THEY SAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 7 2009, 09:10 PM~14120603
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> whats good watson...????
> *


  Chilling man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 7 2009, 09:10 PM~14120606
> *they just to run it back off the o.p air port for big money but they stopped...and hell yea dem boys stacks on the table no bullshit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 7 2009, 06:11 PM~14120615
> *NOT HATING ON ODOG SHIT CUZ IT LOOKS RAW AS WELL BUT HES NOT THE ONLY ONE WITH A 2 DOOR BOX BUT KEEP IT UP O-DOGG SHIT LOOKS RIGHT ND FUCK THE HATERS ND WUT THEY SAY
> 
> 
> ...


both boxes are on point have always gave that man his credit for that blue box and the malibu to there both great build up`s and u always gonna have haters u know its the game not always people are gonna talk good and there always something to point out minor shit but they still du it


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 7 2009, 06:14 PM~14120636
> *both boxes are on point have always gave that man his credit for that blue box and the malibu to there both great build up`s and u always gonna have haters u know its the game not always people are gonna talk good and there always something to point out minor shit but they still du it
> *


 I FEEL YOU THOSE R TWO BOXES DOIN IT OUT HERE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 7 2009, 09:01 PM~14120524
> *yo  anybody got live video of them racing at da track
> *


Y70vqBAWHDM&feature
This before they raced....Ill be doing alot of posting tommor


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 7 2009, 06:17 PM~14120651
> *I FEEL YOU THOSE R TWO BOXES DOIN IT OUT HERE
> *


both cars got a lot off money on dem for people come talk shit u know


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 7 2009, 06:18 PM~14120668
> *both cars got a lot off money on dem for people come talk shit u know
> *


THATS NEVER GONNA CHANGE OR BE NOTHING NEW SO W.E.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone have a 2 ohm amp lmk i need one asap


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

[/quote]

yep thats true..both box chevys looking good...dam cocos box looking clean in that chulow pic...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up lowridergame....buddey said 1200....we going tomorrow to pick it up?????


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

i still say 800 LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jun 7 2009, 07:17 PM~14121103
> *i still say 800 LOL
> *



IM WITH YOU ON THAT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jun 7 2009, 10:17 PM~14121103
> *i still say 800 LOL
> *


me 3.....lmao...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo they b having the medley cops racing out there at the track dem foos got some raw ass runners


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14121231
> *yo they b having the medley cops racing out there at the track dem foos got some raw ass runners
> *


they do and then they pull over every brome they see in medley and harass for da fuk of it :uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 7 2009, 07:45 PM~14121289
> *they do and then they pull over every brome they see in medley and harass for da fuk of it :uh:
> *


true that


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 7 2009, 10:29 AM~14117431
> *Magik007 :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TiggerLS :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: elitecustoms, Magik007, CADALLAC PIMPIN', CADILLAC D, TiggerLS



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 7 2009, 10:57 PM~14122165
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 8 2009, 12:02 AM~14122206
> *TiggerLS :wave:
> *


what they do whaodie, damn i missed the track i forgot about it


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 7 2009, 11:02 PM~14122218
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: elitecustoms, Magik007, CADALLAC PIMPIN', CADILLAC D, TiggerLS
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

lowski 13, dominicano3o5
:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *CADILLAC D*, Low_Ski_13, DA_SQUID, *Lowridergame305*, dominicano3o5, ninty6 lincoln

:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 8 2009, 12:16 AM~14122330
> *lowski 13, dominicano3o5
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 7 2009, 09:06 PM~14122247
> *what they do whaodie, damn i missed the track i forgot about it
> *


chillin homey i heard that shit was live out there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anybody know's this girls name?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

or her myspace page


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*TiggerLS*
Here you go fool


R7Pwluo5myk&feature


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 10:22 PM~14122899
> *Anybody know's this girls name?????
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T BE CHECKING FOR MY GIRL BRITANNIA :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 8 2009, 02:25 AM~14123354
> *DON'T BE CHECKING FOR MY GIRL BRITANNIA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 7 2009, 07:04 PM~14119838
> *na thats nicas house..dude that has the white regal on center golds and the blue air brushing on the trunk
> *


Yup, that's the one. I've seen all three posted up out there, and thought there was car show going off in his parking lot. LOL! So the Black Bigbody is gone? He still has the red Cutty and white Regal?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 7 2009, 09:30 PM~14120774
> *anyone have a 2 ohm amp lmk i need one asap
> *


pmd


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14122899
> *Anybody know's this girls name?????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

good morning miami 20 moe days till this picnic kicks off hopefully it wont be raining, drama free and no beef around. hopefully errone has a good time


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

good morning miami 20 moe days till this picnic kicks off hopefully it wont be raining, drama free and no beef around. hopefully errone has a good time


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

good morning miami 20 moe days till this picnic kicks off hopefully it wont be raining, drama free and no beef around. hopefully errone has a good time


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL CHECK THIS... HOMEBOY MADE THE VIDEO THOUGHT WILLY WAS FROM CALI LMAO. STARTS AT 1:45 LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCLsemZIaiI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 8 2009, 10:24 AM~14124605
> *LOL CHECK THIS... HOMEBOY MADE THE VIDEO THOUGHT  WILLY WAS FROM CALI LMAO. STARTS AT 1:45 LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCLsemZIaiI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: One time for my westcoast *****'s...buddy a fuckin tripp


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 8 2009, 07:23 AM~14124595
> *good morning miami 20 moe days till this picnic kicks off hopefully it wont be raining, drama free and no beef around. hopefully errone has a good time
> *


X2


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i need some hopping springs for a big body


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 8 2009, 09:29 AM~14125488
> *i need some hopping springs for a big body
> *


I would go with morebounce :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey wuts good ppl?? 

:wave: DaDDy SaMMy


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAANDOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## DaDDy SaMMy (Jun 8, 2009)

wuz good my ******


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Mr. Chevyboy01 whz good???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

:biggrin: 

Getting ready for paint


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 8 2009, 10:42 AM~14126141
> *Mr. Chevyboy01 whz good???
> *


Feeling like shit cuzz


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14126218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yall boys bringing them cars out to the DUB show? :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2009, 10:50 AM~14126218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

another day of rain eh?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 8 2009, 10:31 AM~14126034
> *I would go with morebounce  :biggrin:
> *


i will order them next week but i need something in there for now i need something for this week


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2009, 11:50 AM~14126218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

hey got this 98 deville for sale 144k miles. missing a/c comp and has alternator whine but im guessing because of the guy who had it before had alot of tvs on the stock alt.car runs real good! no b.s. tranny shifts good.its my daily. use it for work and school. i need this gone by june 16 because i am moving. real good car for the price!. has clifford alarm with remote start, tinted up, has wires ran and hidden for system, pioneer cd player with the race car graphics, FULL tuneup done about 3 weeks ago. 

no b.s 2k without grill or 2200with house grill FIRM! wont go under 2k so dont even ask and cant take trades because im moving let me know


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 8 2009, 12:58 PM~14126302
> *Yall boys bringing them cars out to the DUB show? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 7 2009, 10:22 PM~14122899
> *Anybody know's this girls name?????
> 
> 
> ...


britannia is from charm skool  

she can git it


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 8 2009, 10:31 AM~14126034
> *I would go with morebounce  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

4 sale 2000 obo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 8 2009, 04:18 PM~14127993
> *4 sale 2000 obo
> 
> 
> ...


does it run good tranny shift good................  also any reinforcment on frame just wondering whats the deal wit the car...................


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 8 2009, 01:18 PM~14127993
> *4 sale 2000 obo
> 
> 
> ...


das chinos old regal right?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone selling a pump block (3/8) ??


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2009, 01:50 PM~14126218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TWO VERT REGALS SIDE BY SIDE MUST BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaDDy SaMMy_@Jun 8 2009, 10:36 AM~14126089
> *wuz good my ******
> *


wat it dew boy


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 8 2009, 05:25 PM~14128686
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 8 2009, 02:25 PM~14128686
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ GOING ON BRO


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 8 2009, 02:30 PM~14128754
> *WUZ GOING ON BRO
> *


chilliando cuz on the everyday grind u know


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: B*orn 2 Die*, lylorly, *chevyboy01*, CHICO305, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, 305low, all-eyez-onme, *HAITIAN 305 HOPP*ER
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo this shit look sick they did a great job


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 8 2009, 02:37 PM~14128850
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Born 2 Die, lylorly, chevyboy01, CHICO305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, 305low, all-eyez-onme, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola ma *****


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 8 2009, 02:37 PM~14128850
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Born 2 Die, lylorly, chevyboy01, CHICO305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, 305low, all-eyez-onme, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat it do


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

I need some 12's or 14" pistons if anyone got any let me know ....


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

so watz good wit that grove hangout is it just an idea or are we gonna make it happen ...we need to just ride out there and see what happens


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01+Jun 8 2009, 02:41 PM~14128914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit fellas chilling at da crib


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 8 2009, 02:44 PM~14128944
> *so watz good wit that grove hangout is it just an idea or are we gonna make it happen ...we need to just ride out there and see what happens
> *


i say we start riding out there on saturdays till we make a repeated pattern...


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 8 2009, 03:00 PM~14129106
> *i say we start riding out there on saturdays till we make a repeated pattern...
> *


im downnnnn!!!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 8 2009, 03:00 PM~14129106
> *i say we start riding out there on saturdays till we make a repeated pattern...
> *


 :0 x2 am down 2 wat about after da pinic wen some cars r ready


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 8 2009, 03:13 PM~14129238
> *:0 x2 am down 2 wat about after da pinic wen some cars r ready
> *


foshoo


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 8 2009, 02:44 PM~14128944
> *so watz good wit that grove hangout is it just an idea or are we gonna make it happen ...we need to just ride out there and see what happens
> *


  i know there alot of us here dat on sat nite have nuttin to do lets make it happen :yes:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 8 2009, 03:13 PM~14129238
> *:0 x2 am down 2 wat about after da pinic wen some cars r ready
> *


lol u mean wen im putting mine away :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 8 2009, 03:21 PM~14129344
> * i know there alot of us here dat on sat nite have nuttin to do lets make it happen  :yes:
> *


I got stuff 2 do but i could find time 4 saturday nyte hangouts 4 sho !!!! like DA old dayz.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14126218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Magik007, chichi on 13, 

White Boys !!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2009, 04:23 PM~14129931
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Magik007, chichi on 13,
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn my homie from 1999 to 2009 coming back out for his title!!!
:worship:  hno:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 8 2009, 06:37 PM~14130058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 8 2009, 05:19 PM~14128620
> *TWO VERT REGALS SIDE BY SIDE MUST BE NICE  :biggrin:
> *



only in the "M" :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 8 2009, 04:41 PM~14130107
> *only in the "M" :biggrin:
> *


wat up mr. ed?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 8 2009, 06:34 PM~14130034
> *:biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 8 2009, 07:42 PM~14130113
> *wat up mr. ed?
> *


whats good asere


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 8 2009, 06:41 PM~14130107
> *only in the "M" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 8 2009, 04:44 PM~14130139
> *whats good asere
> *


aint shit. trying to make money to spend it :biggrin: .... u?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 8 2009, 07:37 PM~14130058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 8 2009, 07:45 PM~14130162
> *aint shit. trying to make money to spend it :biggrin: .... u?
> *



x 2


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

look at these, got damn looks serious......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

truth be told i cant wait for the picnic just to see the whole MAJESTICSS LINE UP from NORTH CAROLINA down to MIAMI. REAL TALK.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 8 2009, 04:49 PM~14130204
> *look at these, got damn looks serious......
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm! sup wit that


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 8 2009, 04:51 PM~14130237
> *truth be told i cant wait for the picnic just to see the whole MAJESTICSS LINE UP from NORTH CAROLINA down to MIAMI. REAL TALK.
> *


true


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2009, 10:50 AM~14126218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn must be nice 2have a VERT regal n comin soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 8 2009, 05:38 PM~14128874
> *yo this shit look sick they did a great job
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is sick. in the last 2 pics it kinda looks like a bentley


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

sum dudes sellin it...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 8 2009, 04:51 PM~14130237
> *truth be told i cant wait for the picnic just to see the whole MAJESTICSS LINE UP from NORTH CAROLINA down to MIAMI. REAL TALK.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472671


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i think this is gonna be the biggest picnic florida had in a long time


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 8 2009, 08:04 PM~14130384
> *i think this is gonna be the biggest picnic florida had in a long time
> *



X2, get us back on tha map... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2009, 04:23 PM~14129931
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Magik007, chichi on 13,
> 
> ...


:wave::wave: wat they do


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 8 2009, 08:02 PM~14130357
> *  :biggrin:
> *



I KNEW YOU WOULD AGREE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 8 2009, 05:12 PM~14128554
> *anyone selling a pump block (3/8) ??
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 8 2009, 05:05 PM~14130398
> *X2, get us back on tha map...  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully its like last year like one big florida family u know leave the drama on pillow


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 8 2009, 02:38 PM~14128874
> *yo this shit look sick they did a great job
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.......................... :0 :0


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)




----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

so who are we expecting to see hop out there in the picnic????


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$475

These are triple chrome plated wheels. Made in China.

With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 8 2009, 05:12 PM~14128554
> *anyone selling a pump block (3/8) ??
> *


i got one homie .............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 8 2009, 06:16 PM~14131230
> *It's on the way .............
> *


yep...... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*DOUBLE-O, tru6lu305*


:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007+Jun 8 2009, 06:23 PM~14129931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit ded!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

UUdxsKMQRFQ&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 8 2009, 08:05 PM~14132620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i swear some ppl come up with some crazy ideas! good work on the pics though watson


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY HOMEBOY IS SELLING 24 INCH DUB ESINEMS ASKING $1800


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

FOR SALE 2 PUNCH AMPS $200 EACH O.B.O


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14133450
> *MY HOMEBOY IS SELLING 24 INCH DUB ESINEMS ASKING $1800
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the bolt on spinners pm me


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow i dont mean to bring this up becuz its somewhat of drama but ive just been informed who chevygurl is... funny story is its a guy.. and the best part about it all is that i talk to this asshole on lay it low nd thru text.. we"re cool as fuck so that goes to show u how fake ppl are.. oh nd listen to this... this whole thing started becuz he was tryin his own members car (the black monte from elegance).. so if u guys still havent figured out who it is just look back at all the comments nd just put 2 nd 2 2gether.... this person is always up on here too... the only reason why i havent said who it is is cuz i might be wrong but that person slipped nd said they were chevygurl nd i also wont say who it is cuz im pretty sure straight pimpin is gonna have a ball with this one (not sayin theres gonna be any physical beef) but theyre gonna laugh when they find out who it is cuz i think its pretty funny as well..

once again sorry for bringing this up but i know that alot of ppl been wanting to know who it is...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 8 2009, 11:34 PM~14135303
> *Wow i dont mean to bring this up becuz its somewhat of drama but ive just been informed who chevygurl is... funny story is its a guy.. and the best part about it all is that i talk to this asshole on lay it low nd thru text.. we"re cool as fuck so that goes to show u how fake ppl are.. oh nd listen to this... this whole thing started becuz he was tryin his own members car (the black monte from elegance).. so if u guys still havent figured out who it is just look back at all the comments nd just put 2 nd 2 2gether.... this person is always up on here too... the only reason why i havent said who it is is cuz i might be wrong but that person slipped nd said they were chevygurl nd i also wont say who it is cuz im pretty sure straight pimpin is gonna have a ball with this one (not sayin theres gonna be any physical beef) but theyre gonna laugh when they find out who it is cuz i think its pretty funny as well..
> 
> once again sorry for bringing this up but i know that alot of ppl been wanting to know who it is...
> *


well we will love to know who that person is :dunno:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 8 2009, 07:02 PM~14130357
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Your bringing both of the Fleetwoods Lac-of-Respect?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 8 2009, 11:34 PM~14135303
> *Wow i dont mean to bring this up becuz its somewhat of drama but ive just been informed who chevygurl is... funny story is its a guy.. and the best part about it all is that i talk to this asshole on lay it low nd thru text.. we"re cool as fuck so that goes to show u how fake ppl are.. oh nd listen to this... this whole thing started becuz he was tryin his own members car (the black monte from elegance).. so if u guys still havent figured out who it is just look back at all the comments nd just put 2 nd 2 2gether.... this person is always up on here too... the only reason why i havent said who it is is cuz i might be wrong but that person slipped nd said they were chevygurl nd i also wont say who it is cuz im pretty sure straight pimpin is gonna have a ball with this one (not sayin theres gonna be any physical beef) but theyre gonna laugh when they find out who it is cuz i think its pretty funny as well..
> 
> once again sorry for bringing this up but i know that alot of ppl been wanting to know who it is...
> *



deja la entriga and say who it is already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

x2


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

im not gonna say who it is just yet until there's a lil bit more ppl on nd until he's on himself.. it might not even be this guy but im just puttin out there wut wuz told 2 me. they told me he told someone nd that somene told a few other ppl nd somebody told me about it last nite..

actually better yet im not gonna say who it is until 2morrow at the hangout.. he'll definitely be there.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 8 2009, 11:52 PM~14133227
> *i swear some ppl come up with some crazy ideas! good work on the pics though watson
> *


 :biggrin: For real homie.....Thankz


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

btw good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

does anyone need a back window for a 87 blazer, if u do holla at me I got one in the shop, $25


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: FUCQH8RS, blackonblack64, Evelitog, chevyboy01, Magik007, sucio138

WUS POPPIN N LOCKIN YALL WUS GOOD IN THE MIA CANT WAIT FOR THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good Morning everyone...!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 9 2009, 05:25 AM~14136254
> *Your bringing both of the Fleetwoods Lac-of-Respect?
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

83delta88, rollin_nemo, backbumpercaprice, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305 :h5:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 09:44 AM~14136489
> * until 2morrow at the hangout.. he'll definitely be there.
> *



i dont think there's a hangout till after the picnic...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Low_Ski_13

what up fool


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 12:15 PM~14137649
> *Low_Ski_13
> 
> what up fool
> *



chillin homie, you?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monte24 :wave: how r u friend :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

im mighty fine nd you


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

tru6lu305


wut up playa?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2009, 12:15 PM~14137653
> *chillin homie, you?
> *


vibeing....watchin maury :biggrin: you are not the father....That shit funny


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 8 2009, 04:18 PM~14127993
> *Is it still for sale...?</span>*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2009, 09:11 AM~14137604
> *i dont think there's a hangout till after the picnic...
> *


oh 4 real... well lets see wut happens.. all I kno is that its better if its done in person instead of the computer..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 12:18 PM~14137687
> *vibeing....watchin maury  :biggrin: you are not the father....That shit funny
> *



damn ***** you that bored... come smoke one fool....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 9 2009, 09:16 AM~14137665
> *im mighty fine  nd you
> *


never better!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2009, 12:21 PM~14137723
> *damn ***** you that bored... come smoke one fool....
> *


 :0 Man drug free zone around here :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 12:37 PM~14137900
> *:0 Man drug free zone around here  :biggrin:
> *



:420: :420:, not round tha block...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jun 8 2009, 08:05 PM~14132620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we been heard who that is!! (a few weeks already)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2009, 12:38 PM~14137923
> *:420:  :420:, not round tha block...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 9 2009, 09:43 AM~14137982
> *we been heard who that is!! (a few weeks already)
> *


yea I know that a few members of ur club knows but not everyone else knows.. but that's some pussy shit still that he has to hide behind a girls screename especially after sayin wut he said about julio's box.. why couldn't he use his normal screename for that u feel me? nd like I siad i talk to this dude a lot so he's lookin like a str8 up hypacrit too..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bowtie South

whats up boss??


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2009, 12:38 PM~14137923
> *:420:  :420:, not round tha block...
> *


LMFAO  :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

wat up!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 11:54 AM~14138097
> *yea I know that a few members of ur club knows but not everyone else knows.. but that's some pussy shit still that he has to hide behind a girls screename especially after sayin wut he said about julio's box.. why couldn't he use his normal screename for that u feel me? nd like I siad i talk to this dude a lot so he's lookin like a str8 up hypacrit too..
> *



Hypocrite


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 9 2009, 12:43 PM~14137982
> *i havent seen this car in yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaars!
> we been heard who that is!! (a few weeks already)
> *


SHit I never seen that car before....damn I was thing it's something that's new


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Jun 9 2009, 10:04 AM~14138220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2009, 12:57 PM~14138127
> *Bowtie South
> 
> whats up boss??
> *


These the new A-arms I was telling you about


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 10:10 AM~14138293
> *These the new A-arms I was telling you about
> 
> 
> ...


them shits are niiiiice!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: tequilero80,* DOUBLE-O, chevyboy01, Euro2low, Que la verga LOCO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 9 2009, 01:26 PM~14138436
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: tequilero80, DOUBLE-O, chevyboy01, Euro2low, Que la verga LOCO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP....HOW THE CADDY COMEING ALONG & HOW'S UR LIL GIRL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2009, 12:59 PM~14138165
> *LMFAO  :biggrin:
> *



buddy dont know what hes missing... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 01:10 PM~14138293
> *These the new A-arms I was telling you about
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH !!!!!! them thangs are beautiful.... maybe one day i cop some for my monte... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 09:54 AM~14138097
> *yea I know that a few members of ur club knows but not everyone else knows.. but that's some pussy shit still that he has to hide behind a girls screename especially after sayin wut he said about julio's box.. why couldn't he use his normal screename for that u feel me? nd like I siad i talk to this dude a lot so he's lookin like a str8 up hypacrit too..
> *


wow your all about drama girl you love that shit look I don't give a fuck about all this b/s that's all u n I know your talking mad shit about me guess what I don't give a fuck about it u think everyone picks on u but that's cuz u talk 2much shit about everyone look am never on here 2talk shit I hate all that I know people talk about me that's part of the game but u could never let shit go look I don't want beef wit u am tellin u what i think n btw cuz u have a car on 13 doesn't make it a low rider just yet I don't think my regal is a lowrider yet soon but not now but ama wish u luck on ur big project dale :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 10:33 AM~14138523
> *WHAT UP....HOW THE CADDY COMEING ALONG & HOW'S UR LIL GIRL
> *


caddy is good getting there slowly but surely.. baby's good. how u and da wifey?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hey where can I get a cheap 13z tire from? I had paid $30 bucks a new one nd within a month it was all fucked up.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 11:00 AM~14138778
> *hey where can I get a cheap 13z tire from? I had paid $30 bucks a new one nd within a month it was all fucked up.
> *


talk to dre (inkstinc003) i know he was selling new tires a while back


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 11:00 AM~14138778
> *hey where can I get a cheap 13z tire from? I had paid $30 bucks a new one nd within a month it was all fucked up.
> *


Pep boys 24.99


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 9 2009, 10:58 AM~14138761
> *wow  your all about drama girl you love that shit look I don't give a fuck about all this b/s that's all u n I know your talking mad shit about me guess what I don't give a fuck about it u think everyone picks on u but that's cuz u talk 2much shit about everyone look am never on here 2talk shit I hate all that I know people talk about me that's part of the game but u could never let shit go look I don't want beef wit u am tellin u what i think n btw cuz u have a car on 13 doesn't make it a low rider just yet I don't think my regal is a lowrider yet soon but not now but ama wish u luck on ur big project dale  :biggrin:
> *


look laz I dint like the fuckin drama that's y I havnt been to the hangouts 2 avoid ppl like u.. nd yea I said wut I said about u nd I aint gona deny it becuz between u nd ur peepz ya'll were makin fun of my car.. wtf u were suppose to be cool with me not go nd laugh at me.. depsite wut happend between u nd bear I never stopped talkin to u or acted different like other ppl have.. so I stopped goin to the hangout cuz I got tired of ur lil games that everytime u nd friend see me u got somethin stupid 2 say so 2 avoid the drama I stopped goin.. and I haven't gotten on this shit 4 awhile for the same reason so that then when I get back on "chevygurl" starts with their shit again.. nd as for my car I kno its from bein a lowrider.. so w.e.. nd yes ppl pick on me cuz im a fuckin girl.. that's just the way it is.. but im over it now nd im not lettin any of u bring me down anymore.. I wish u the best 2 nd we'll leave it at that


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pipi!


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 9 2009, 11:11 AM~14138880
> *de pipi!
> *


X2!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003, Lowridergame305


:wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow what a fucking novela. Go build a real lowrider


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 9 2009, 11:06 AM~14138829
> *Pep boys 24.99
> *


thank u very much..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow.. I dont understand some people.. 

I think some people just like to see themselves type..

whether its to shit on someone or talk shit about cars..

Bunch of negativity in here..

we need a big Miami Fest Hug =D


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Can we all stop it with the fuckin bullshit and TALK ABOUT THE FUCKIN CARS!!!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

If High-Fiving wasnt Gay.. I'd High Five you Mando


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 9 2009, 11:19 AM~14138951
> *Wow what a fucking novela. Go build a real lowrider
> *


lol but if everyone stops talking shit then what do we have 2look forward 2 in miami fest lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I dont know man..

There are thousands of threads on Layitlow.. that dont have 13 year old kid drama in it.. and manage quite well through the years..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 9 2009, 02:29 PM~14139062
> *I dont know man..
> 
> There are thousands of threads on Layitlow.. that dont have 13 year old kid drama in it.. and manage quite well through the years..
> *


:yes:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Mando.. Just got 5 cars from Individuals approved for features..

Need to bring out a shit load of South Florida cars for me


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 02:23 PM~14138998
> *Can we all stop it with the fuckin bullshit and TALK ABOUT THE FUCKIN CARS!!!!
> *



AMEN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo que bola :wave: :wave: esto esta en candela


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I wanna get chrome handles but I also don't kno where 2 go for that lol.. I tried the internet but it didn't help me cuz I didn't find anything


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 9 2009, 01:27 PM~14139050
> *lol but if everyone stops talking shit then what do we have 2look forward 2 in miami fest lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Look this is how I see it. Most of the people that come on here and like to talk a lot of shit and I aint going to mention names aint building nothing to back up the shit they talking. So instead of coming on layitlow and talking shit go build a lowrider.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2009, 11:17 AM~14138934
> *INKSTINCT003, Lowridergame305
> :wave:
> *



wuussspppp hanss


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

lol I see 1 of the big M homies on here:nicoderm:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 9 2009, 11:45 AM~14139230
> *Look this is how I see it. Most of the people that come on here and like to talk a lot of shit and I aint going to mention names aint building nothing to back up the shit they talking. So instead of coming on layitlow and talking shit go build a lowrider.
> *


X1000000000


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 9 2009, 02:23 PM~14138995
> *Wow.. I dont understand some people..
> 
> I think some people just like to see themselves type..
> ...


I FEEL U PHIL, BUT LIKE ALWAYS THERES ALWAYS GONNA BE THOSE PPL THAT JUST LIKE TO TALK SHYT. EASY EXAMPLE. HOW THIS STARTED WITH ODOGGS BOX. THERES NO WAY U CAN HATE ON IT BUT PPL WILL PICK ON THE MOST PETTIEST SHIT TO TALK SHIT ABOUT. AND THAT CAR HAS BEEN THROUGH SO MANY STAGES ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY AND STILLLL ON THE STREETS. HOW MANY CARS ARE THAT OLD AND STILL OUT! NO MATTER HOW MUCH WORK AND SWEAT U PUT INTO A CAR THERE WILL ALWYAS BE THOSE IGNORANT FUCKS WHO HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO. LIKE PREZ OBAMA SAID WHEN THINGS COME AT U ALL U CAN DO IS BRUSH YOUR SHOULDER OFF AND LET IT RIDE. MY .02 CENTS

AND THIS AINT TOWARDS NO BODY JUST IN GENERAL BEFORE I HAVE AN IGNORANT FUCK RAPPING TO ME


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Selling a jon boat. 12' with a 5hp Mercury and trailer.

$1200.00 o.b.o.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN. IS IT REALLY THAT HARD TO SPELL WORDS CORRECTLY. I COULDNT UNDERSTAND ANY OF THE DRAMA YOU GUYS ARE RAVING ABOUT.????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 9 2009, 03:15 PM~14139595
> *DAMN. IS IT REALLY THAT HARD TO SPELL WORDS CORRECTLY. I COULDNT UNDERSTAND ANY OF THE DRAMA YOU GUYS ARE RAVING ABOUT.????
> *



lol. Seriously. Fuck grammar too. lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 9 2009, 12:13 PM~14139573
> *I FEEL U PHIL, BUT LIKE ALWAYS THERES ALWAYS GONNA BE THOSE PPL THAT JUST LIKE TO TALK SHYT. EASY EXAMPLE. HOW THIS STARTED WITH  ODOGGS BOX.  THERES NO WAY U CAN HATE ON IT BUT PPL WILL PICK ON THE MOST PETTIEST SHIT TO TALK SHIT ABOUT. AND THAT CAR HAS BEEN THROUGH SO MANY STAGES ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY AND STILLLL ON THE STREETS. HOW MANY CARS ARE THAT OLD AND STILL OUT!  NO MATTER HOW MUCH WORK AND SWEAT U PUT INTO A CAR THERE WILL ALWYAS BE THOSE IGNORANT FUCKS WHO HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO. LIKE PREZ OBAMA SAID WHEN THINGS COME AT U ALL U CAN DO IS BRUSH YOUR SHOULDER OFF AND LET IT RIDE. MY .02 CENTS
> 
> AND THIS AINT TOWARDS NO BODY JUST IN GENERAL BEFORE I HAVE AN IGNORANT FUCK RAPPING TO ME
> *


x2 its the truth


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 9 2009, 02:48 PM~14139258
> *wuussspppp hans
> *


chillin homie, you?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24, Low_Ski_13, chevyboy01, P78dayz, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: yo wat poppin


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Seriously ! This miami fest is wack as hell ! Yall need to stop with da drama shit and all them damn shot outs ! Saying hi and bye to each other like if this was myspace or some shit . Theres a hangout for a reason . Say hi and bye to each other at da hangouts or thru da phone ! And as far as beef !!! - Yall need to grow da fuck up and confront people face to face . Unlike yall , there are people that come to this forum to talkabout and look at cars !


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Seriously ! This miami fest is wack as hell ! Yall need to stop with da drama shit and all them damn shot outs ! Saying hi and bye to each other like if this was myspace or some shit . Theres a hangout for a reason . Say hi and bye to each other at da hangouts or thru da phone ! And as far as beef !!! - Yall need to grow da fuck up and confront people face to face . Unlike yall , there are people that come to this forum to talkabout and look at cars !


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 9 2009, 03:20 PM~14139654
> *Seriously ! This miami fest is wack as hell ! Yall need to stop with da drama shit and all them damn shot outs ! Saying hi and bye to each other like if this was myspace or some shit . Theres a hangout for a reason . Say hi and bye to each other at da hangouts or thru da phone ! And as far as beef !!! - Yall need to grow da fuck up and confront people face to face . Unlike yall , there are people that come to this forum to talkabout and look at cars !
> *


Couldnt have put it better.....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

taking it a lil old skool


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 9 2009, 12:20 PM~14139653
> *monte24, Low_Ski_13, chevyboy01, P78dayz,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: yo wat poppin
> *


  watupp


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

miami fest is intresting today


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 9 2009, 03:20 PM~14139654
> *Seriously !  all them damn shot outs ! Saying hi and bye to each other like if this was myspace or some shit .
> *



haha, whats up P???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 9 2009, 02:21 PM~14139666
> *Seriously ! This miami fest is wack as hell ! Yall need to stop with da drama shit and all them damn shot outs ! Saying hi and bye to each other like if this was myspace or some shit . Theres a hangout for a reason . Say hi and bye to each other at da hangouts or thru da phone ! And as far as beef !!! - Yall need to grow da fuck up and confront people face to face . Unlike yall , there are people that come to this forum to talkabout and look at cars !
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

nobody would happen to have a back bumper for da haulk truck?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone know where to get them clear tanks for the pumps???


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 03:22 PM~14139678
> *Couldnt have put it better.....
> *


LOOK WHO'S TALKING THE GUY THAT COMES ON HERE AND SAYS 
MAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOO LIKE WE NEED CAN'T READ UR SCREEN NAME


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ya boys making it too much of an issue i think u can still say hey to people show the cars and shit. this shit talking issue yes its a ongoing issue that everyone can agree that im tired of reading.but let get into details. i dout anyone is going to post pics up of their projects cuz they are trying to bring out something new by the picnic. so then we go to the old school pics which we are all limited too. after that then what? i guess we are going to have to stay off miami fest till after the majestic picnic?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Low_Ski_13, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, blazin lo, monte24, DOUBLE-O, Lowridergame305, THE INFORMER, 93brougham, lowbikeon20z, Magik007, chevyboy01
> *


yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

you should drop a candy and sell it


> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 9 2009, 02:14 PM~14139580
> *Selling a jon boat. 12' with a 5hp Mercury and trailer.
> 
> $1200.00 o.b.o.
> ...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 9 2009, 02:36 PM~14139836
> *yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 9 2009, 03:41 PM~14139885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet u thats this ****** favorite song..... :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 03:44 PM~14139912
> *I bet u thats this ****** favorite song..... :roflmao:
> *


Act like you didn't bump that back then. lol


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 9 2009, 03:53 PM~14139985
> *Act like you didn't bump that back then. lol
> *


Yeah I did. And I still bump Ice Ice Baby..... I know you dance when you hear that shit come on.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 03:44 PM~14139912
> *I bet u thats this ****** favorite song..... :roflmao:
> *



***** I BET YOU JAMMED TO THAT SHIT WHEN YOU WERE CHASING GIRLS IN JR HIGH TRYING TO GET LAID

EVERYONE JAMMED TO THAT SHIT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Jun 9 2009, 03:59 PM~14140038
> ****** I BET YOU JAMMED TO THAT SHIT WHEN YOU WERE CHASING GIRLS IN JR HIGH TRYING TO GET LAID
> 
> EVERYONE JAMMED TO THAT SHIT
> *


***** it aint JR High and u still bumpin that shit.... Still tryin to get laid.... :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 04:00 PM~14140043
> ****** it aint JR High and u still bumpin that shit.... Still tryin to get laid.... :roflmao:
> *



MMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOO


THATS REAL GROWN THERE

ANY WAY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 03:55 PM~14140007
> *Yeah I did. And I still bump Ice Ice Baby..... I know you dance when you hear that shit come on.
> *



Lol. Shit. I remember one time on the way back from the grove jamming to ice ice baby loud as fuck. Romy pulled up to the light in his purple box looked at us like we were crazy. lol 


Shit, I still know some of the lyrics.....

quick to the point, to the point no FAKIN!
cooking mc's like a pound of BACON!
I forgot the line here...lol
I go crazy when I hear a CYMBAL!
hi hat, with a souped up tempo
I'm on a roll, it's time to go solo
ROLLIN! in the 5.0 with the rag top down so my hair can blow!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Jun 9 2009, 04:03 PM~14140067
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOO
> THATS REAL GROWN THERE
> *


  :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 9 2009, 04:04 PM~14140073
> *Lol. Shit. I remember one time on the way back from the grove jamming to ice ice baby loud as fuck. Romy pulled up to the light in his purple box looked at us like we were crazy. lol
> Shit, I still know some of the lyrics.....
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats funny right there.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

lmao yea its true eric use to jam 2 that shit.. in fact I think he made a remix to that song lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFdLyruF9z0


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Jun 9 2009, 02:36 PM~14139836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this shit is funny old but funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sG8COThN-w


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 04:08 PM~14140117
> *lmao yea its true eric use to jam 2 that shit.. in fact I think he made a remix to that song lol
> *


No no, the remix we made was to "big balling with my homies". which was an E-40 song that he had sampled from "my posse's on broadway". 

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 03:01 PM~14140048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many cars down here have that checker flag ripp bullshi? :dunno: :420: :dunno:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

We need mo' pictures in this miami fest, instead of novelas episodes everyday.........Post'm up !!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 9 2009, 02:31 PM~14140889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THIS PLATTER AT?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 11:09 AM~14138862
> *look laz I dint like the fuckin drama that's y I havnt been to the hangouts 2 avoid ppl like u.. nd yea I said wut I said about u nd I aint gona deny it becuz between u nd ur peepz ya'll were makin fun of my car.. wtf u were suppose to be cool with me not go nd laugh at me.. depsite wut happend between u nd bear I never stopped talkin to u or acted different like other ppl have.. so I stopped goin to the hangout cuz I got tired of ur lil games that everytime u nd friend see me u got somethin stupid 2 say so 2 avoid the drama I stopped goin.. and I haven't gotten on this shit 4 awhile for the same reason so that then when I get back on "chevygurl" starts with their shit again.. nd as for my car I kno its from bein a lowrider.. so w.e.. nd yes ppl pick on me cuz im a fuckin girl.. that's just the way it is.. but im over it now nd im not lettin any of u bring me down anymore.. I wish u the best 2 nd we'll leave it at that
> *


I'm not looking for a fight, nor am I looking for any drama...I'm sure a few people will agree with me on this..your wrong when you say people make fun of you because your a girl..people make fun of you and say what they say about you because of your actions,the things you do,things you say bout others..I am saying this in the nicest way and with no disrespect whatsoever..you put peoples business out there that doesn't need to be mentioned..I havnt spoken to you for a few months now and the things I hear that u have said about other people are rediculous..just my 2 cents


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 9 2009, 05:53 PM~14141138
> *I'm not looking for a fight, nor am I looking for any drama...I'm sure a few people will agree with me on this..your wrong when you say people make fun of you because your a girl..people make fun of you and say what they say about you because of your actions,the things you do,things you say bout others..I am saying this in the nicest way and with no disrespect whatsoever..you put peoples business out there that doesn't need to be mentioned..I havnt spoken to you for a few months now and the things I hear that u have said about other people are rediculous..just my 2 cents
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 9 2009, 05:53 PM~14141138
> *I'm not looking for a fight, nor am I looking for any drama...I'm sure a few people will agree with me on this..your wrong when you say people make fun of you because your a girl..people make fun of you and say what they say about you because of your actions,the things you do,things you say bout others..I am saying this in the nicest way and with no disrespect whatsoever..you put peoples business out there that doesn't need to be mentioned..I havnt spoken to you for a few months now and the things I hear that u have said about other people are rediculous..just my 2 cents
> *


some of this mayb tru but the real problem is FAKE ASS,BITCH ASS ****** that have fake screen names, hide behind a computer think they got big nuts...then those same nuts get tucked into there ass when they get caught up in some shit cuz some-1 finds out who they are.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 9 2009, 02:53 PM~14141138
> *I'm not looking for a fight, nor am I looking for any drama...I'm sure a few people will agree with me on this..your wrong when you say people make fun of you because your a girl..people make fun of you and say what they say about you because of your actions,the things you do,things you say bout others..I am saying this in the nicest way and with no disrespect whatsoever..you put peoples business out there that doesn't need to be mentioned..I havnt spoken to you for a few months now and the things I hear that u have said about other people are rediculous..just my 2 cents
> *


ok see that's the thing everyone goes by what everyone says... u haven't spoken to me in months nd ur just goin by wut ppl say not wut comes out of my mouth.. ppl get mad cuz I say the truth.. but w.e the case I want eveyone 2 kno that I already talked to the chevygurl impersonator nd everything has been cleared up.. it was just a prank that went overboard..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Monte quarter windows, cheap cheap cheap! $30 for both CLEANNNNN :biggrin: 

email [email protected] email is better since i turned anti-layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 9 2009, 02:57 PM~14141183
> *:cheesy:
> *


****!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 9 2009, 06:00 PM~14141230
> *Monte quarter windows, cheap cheap cheap!  $30 for both CLEANNNNN  :biggrin:
> 
> email [email protected]  email is better since i turned anti-layitlow  :biggrin:
> ...



Marica!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

btw mike im hoping to see you out there 2nite for the meeting cuz there's a lot of shit that needs 2 be cleared up.. nd I don't want anymore tension between us.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 9 2009, 03:02 PM~14141252
> *Marica!
> *


buy my quarter windows or a african child will starve today.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 8 2009, 11:34 PM~14135303
> *Wow i dont mean to bring this up becuz its somewhat of drama but ive just been informed who chevygurl is... funny story is its a guy.. and the best part about it all is that i talk to this asshole on lay it low nd thru text.. we"re cool as fuck so that goes to show u how fake ppl are.. oh nd listen to this... this whole thing started becuz he was tryin his own members car (the black monte from elegance).. so if u guys still havent figured out who it is just look back at all the comments nd just put 2 nd 2 2gether.... this person is always up on here too... the only reason why i havent said who it is is cuz i might be wrong but that person slipped nd said they were chevygurl nd i also wont say who it is cuz im pretty sure straight pimpin is gonna have a ball with this one (not sayin theres gonna be any physical beef) but theyre gonna laugh when they find out who it is cuz i think its pretty funny as well..
> 
> once again sorry for bringing this up but i know that alot of ppl been wanting to know who it is...
> *


DALE SAY IT FUK DA HANGOUT JUST TELL EVERY1 NOW CUZ HE AINT GONNA SHOW HIS FACE AT DA HANGOUT ANYMORE NOW DAT HE KNWS U GONNA PUT HIS GAY ASS OUT THERE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 9 2009, 04:32 PM~14140372
> *how many cars down here have that checker flag ripp bullshi?  :dunno: :420:  :dunno:
> *


Alot homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

oh look another 1


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 9 2009, 06:05 PM~14141300
> *buy my quarter windows or a african child will starve today.
> *



lol. I'ma need the spray gun soon. I need to shoot a hood.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

look man everyone in here is already grown for all the bullshit i have respect for every one here and for there projects or there car and wat they represent..another thing its fuck up that u gonna hide and try someone and then shake there hands wen u see dem everyone here talks shit...real it s just a word cuz as real everyone says they are u know its bull...another thing its the car game people gonna hate and talk shit even do u might have the best paint or the dopes car there always something that they gonna point out talk about and have it just the way it is whether u like it or not so i think everyone in here should just get they shit right and help each other out cuz wen it comes to shows or picnics that people from out off state or out off the city come out they see it as the Miami team got drama and it shouldn't be like that yo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

aaaaahhhhhhh miami fest much better now...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

WOW...no mo' drama.....and mo' pictures.............So this means i get 2 c MZ lady at the hangouts once again !! ?? :dunno: :h5: 

PS: Glad ya'll got that shyt out DA way.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 9 2009, 03:27 PM~14141572
> *aaaaahhhhhhh miami fest much better now...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 9 2009, 04:32 PM~14140372
> *how many cars down here have that checker flag ripp bullshi?  :dunno: :420:  :dunno:
> *


owner speacking they got flags but not leaf fat mouth dats silver leaf and my shit RUNIN!!!!!!!!!!! were yo shit at and dont say u dont want none dats the shit slow mother fuckas say!!!!!! ask bout me....o yeah ask DEXTER\UNCLE MURRY Y THEY SCARED THEY TALK GANSTER BUT THEY NOT BOUT DAT THEY SAID THEY WANTED TO RUN ME FOR 40K I BEEN WAITIN FOR 3 TO 4 WEEKS AND I GOT A REGAL WITH DA SAME FLAGS O YEAH LEAF DAT THEY BEEN DODGING.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ya shouldve never got this nig started....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 9 2009, 05:27 PM~14141572
> *aaaaahhhhhhh miami fest much better now...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: KEEP POSTING


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 9 2009, 07:20 PM~14142090
> *ya shouldve never got this nig started....
> *


YOU MOTHER FUCKIN RIGHT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up doc


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up doc


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

quick question.... i have a Jensen UV7i Indash player. When i put in a DVD a message pops up saying..."incorrect region code." If anybody knows what that means and how i can bypass it i would appreciate it.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 02:00 PM~14140043
> ****** it aint JR High and u still bumpin that shit.... Still tryin to get laid.... :roflmao:
> *


a send me that cd if you still have it let me no


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 9 2009, 07:24 PM~14142123
> *:biggrin: KEEP POSTING
> *



you asked.... :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

whiteboy goin off


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 9 2009, 06:50 PM~14142368
> *you asked.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 06:43 PM~14142289
> *what up doc
> *



WUTUP :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

one more.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

asere dejen el fucking drama cus at da end aint nobody gone do shit but keep talking dat jing jang shit so pa la pinga y pongase pa la cosa que el picnic is almost here. come on now cant errone just get along. peace in da hood my ****** and niggets


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hhhmmmmm i wonder who painted this :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS FUCK ALL YA FUCKIN HATERZ........................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 9 2009, 07:53 PM~14142397
> *WUTUP  :biggrin:
> *


chilling homie


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

:uh:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 9 2009, 05:13 PM~14142588
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IS FUCK ALL YA FUCKIN HATERZ........................
> *



chichi que bolon asere


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 9 2009, 08:17 PM~14142625
> *chichi que bolon asere
> *


CHILLIN CUZ U KNOW ME AND U CUZ


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 9 2009, 05:21 PM~14142658
> *CHILLIN CUZ U KNOW ME  AND U CUZ
> *



im doing straight dogg counting da days foe dis picnic tp go down to da m.i.a and take the lac out there.


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 9 2009, 08:31 PM~14142772
> *im doing straight dogg counting da days foe dis picnic tp go down to da m.i.a and take the lac out there.
> *


OK OK I CAN'T WAIT TO BUT I DONT THINK MY TOWNCAR WILL BE DONE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

J3MqI9L9A-M&feature


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

bubba d!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 9 2009, 05:39 PM~14142847
> *OK OK I CAN'T WAIT TO BUT I DONT THINK MY TOWNCAR WILL BE DONE
> *


damm dogg why wat you doing to it


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 9 2009, 08:46 PM~14142929
> *damm dogg why wat you doing to it
> *


ill let u know the day of the picnic so NO FUCKIN HATER CAN HATE u know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 9 2009, 05:50 PM~14142985
> *ill let u know the day of the picnic so NO FUCKIN HATER CAN HATE  u know  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 i feel you dogg errbody from naples coming down foe this picnic


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 9 2009, 08:53 PM~14143010
> *i feel you dogg errbody from naples coming down foe this picnic
> *


I dont know if everybody is comin be i know some are


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 9 2009, 05:56 PM~14143049
> *I  dont know if everybody is comin  be i know some are
> *


oh aite then dogg imma get da fuck out this bitch imma holla at ya boy be easy


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 9 2009, 08:58 PM~14143074
> *oh aite then dogg imma get da fuck out this bitch imma holla at ya boy be easy
> *


dale cuz me too


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone got a 87 euro clip and fenders for a cutlass let me know.money in hand


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Watson......i got them thangs for you........   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

looking for 2 inch extended a-arms money in hand


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jun 8 2009, 02:44 PM~14128944
> *so watz good wit that grove hangout is it just an idea or are we gonna make it happen ...we need to just ride out there and see what happens
> *


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$475

These are triple chrome plated wheels. Made in China.

With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


 







NEW PRODUCT!!!!!

I now carry wheel emblems for recessed knock-off or Dome. The price for a set (4) is $40. Right now I'm stocking what you see below, but I can make any other design you like. You can have your car club name displayed (within the allowable space) on them too for additional $20. The emblems are made of stainless steel and can be painted or powder coated.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 9 2009, 04:59 PM~14142456
> *asere dejen el fucking drama cus at da end aint nobody gone do shit but keep talking dat jing jang shit so pa la pinga y pongase pa la cosa que el picnic is almost here. come on now cant errone just get along. peace in da hood my ****** and niggets
> *




wassup fool its jd


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anybody have black tattoo ink that they dont mind selling or know where i can buy it cause i cant wait two weeks until i get mine . . . All i need is a 1 oz. bottle . . .


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up with da hang out whos riding dale


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 9 2009, 07:00 PM~14141894
> *owner speacking they got flags but not leaf fat mouth dats silver leaf and my shit RUNIN!!!!!!!!!!! were yo shit at and dont say u dont want none dats the shit slow mother fuckas say!!!!!! ask bout me....o yeah ask DEXTER\UNCLE MURRY Y THEY SCARED THEY TALK GANSTER BUT THEY NOT BOUT DAT THEY SAID THEY WANTED TO RUN ME FOR 40K I BEEN WAITIN FOR 3 TO 4 WEEKS AND I GOT A REGAL WITH DA SAME  FLAGS O YEAH LEAF DAT THEY BEEN DODGING.
> *


david acting a fool ! hahaha


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 9 2009, 06:21 PM~14143364
> *looking for 2 inch extended a-arms money in hand
> *


i got a pair black $150


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 9 2009, 09:15 PM~14143287
> *Watson......i got them thangs for you........     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 9 2009, 08:33 PM~14144279
> *i got a pair black $150
> 
> 
> ...


they fit a gbody??


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 9 2009, 07:39 PM~14144356
> *they fit a gbody??
> *


ya came off my regal


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, projectmia :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monte24 where's the monte?? la tienes abandonada.. u left her for the truck.. that's fucked up lol...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 9 2009, 07:57 PM~14144592
> *ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, projectmia :h5:
> *


dimelo acere


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

YO STILL GOT THAT AMP 4 SALE MTX 1501D MONOBLOCK AMP. LOWEST IM GOING IS 220 LET ME KNOW ANYBODY. NOT NO B.S AMP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 9 2009, 05:05 PM~14141300
> *buy my quarter windows or a african child will starve today.
> *


LMAO !!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 04:01 PM~14140048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAVID SHIT IS ON POINT AND MANY PEOPLE SCARED TO RUN THAT BAD BOY RIGHT THERE 
:biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ+Jun 9 2009, 04:00 PM~14141226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





apparently he isnt going by what *OTHER *people say . he actually going by what *YOU* say. he right about you putting people business out there. what happened between laz n bear isnt none of your concern. and u should of never mention that shit on here. if your problems with that person ( Laz ) then you need to keep it between you and him. not bring up problems between that person and another one. 
:uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

I saw yo ass goin down 12th ave lastnight


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 9 2009, 10:01 PM~14145321
> *I saw yo ass goin down 12th ave lastnight
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL we were both haulin


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jun 9 2009, 08:54 PM~14145255
> *apparently he isnt going by what OTHER people say . he actually going by what YOU say. he right about you putting people business out there. what happened between laz n bear isnt none of your concern. and u should of never mention that shit on here. if your problems with that person ( Laz ) then you need to keep it between you and him. not bring up problems between that person and another one.
> :uh:
> *


look we all dropped the drama nd I already pm him nd left it at that.. why u gotta bring this up again?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 10:51 PM~14145901
> *look we all dropped the drama nd I already pm him nd  left it at that.. why u gotta bring this up again?
> *



just stating the obvious.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jun 9 2009, 09:54 PM~14145940
> *just stating the obvious.
> *


no just startin drama again becuz it was dropped already.. w.e


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 10:57 PM~14145985
> *no just startin drama again becuz it was dropped already.. w.e
> *


no its actually just point out a fact no one is trying to start " drama ". 
if there's any drama then u bring it upon yourself. 
only thing i was tryna do is point out that you do put peoples business out there that should of never been brought up.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14145480
> *LOL we were both haulin
> *


lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* BUICK RYDIN HIGH*, ninty6 lincoln, LOWLYFEPHILL, 96BIG_BODY
 :biggrin: whats up


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 10 2009, 01:10 AM~14146186
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ninty6 lincoln, LOWLYFEPHILL, 96BIG_BODY
> :biggrin: whats up
> *


WUT IT DO CUZZZ!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 10 2009, 01:20 AM~14146324
> *WUT IT DO CUZZZ!!!
> *


Chilling saveing up for some shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this should say drama free in the front cuz de pinga people drop the shit and den there goes another staring shit....
can we all just get along 
peace in miami


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 05:45 PM~14142914
> *bubba d!!!!
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 10:45 PM~14146624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANIKA :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

and all i have to say one love for the fam..


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 12:43 AM~14146960
> *this should say drama free in the front cuz de pinga people drop the shit and den there goes another staring shit....
> can we all just get along
> peace in miami
> *


homeboy imma say it once again since no one seems to understand. 
NO ONE IS STARTING DRAMA !!

ONLY POINTING OUT THE OBVIOUS AND STATING A FACT.
IF IT WASNT SUPPOSED TO BE DISCUSSED THEN IT SHOULD OF NEVER BEEN POSTED.

:uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jun 9 2009, 11:50 PM~14146977
> *homeboy imma say it once again since no one seems to understand.
> NO ONE IS STARTING DRAMA !!
> 
> ...


***** thats is not my problem nor urs they talked it out there's nothing that hast to be pointed out thats between dem two no one else not me not u if they wanna hate each other thats dem


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 10 2009, 12:44 AM~14147147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm that bitch is clean :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 01:34 AM~14147116
> ****** thats is not my problem nor urs they talked it out there's nothing that hast to be pointed out thats between dem two no one else not me not u if they wanna hate each other thats dem
> *


since its not your problem .. u dont need to worry bout what i say or do. 
if i wanna point out something ill do it i dont give a fuck.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jun 10 2009, 01:05 AM~14147212
> *since its not your problem .. u dont need to worry bout what i say or do.
> if i wanna point out something ill do it i dont give a fuck.
> *


trust me ***** im not worried about u..u could du wat ever the fuck u want i just dont c the the point of u coming after the girl after all that shit done no one cares


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 9 2009, 11:51 PM~14145901
> *look we all dropped the drama nd I already pm him nd  left it at that.. why u gotta bring this up again?
> *


you turned all of miami fest into a shit house for a while...you cant just up and stop when YOU want


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 9 2009, 06:00 PM~14141894
> *owner speacking they got flags but not leaf fat mouth dats silver leaf and my shit RUNIN!!!!!!!!!!! were yo shit at and dont say u dont want none dats the shit slow mother fuckas say!!!!!! ask bout me....o yeah ask DEXTER\UNCLE MURRY Y THEY SCARED THEY TALK GANSTER BUT THEY NOT BOUT DAT THEY SAID THEY WANTED TO RUN ME FOR 40K I BEEN WAITIN FOR 3 TO 4 WEEKS AND I GOT A REGAL WITH DA SAME  FLAGS O YEAH LEAF DAT THEY BEEN DODGING.
> *


not sure if your talkin shit or what...but man i know its the internet but i have no idea what the fuck you just said. im not hating on ANYTHING i was just wonderin if its a down south thing or what...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:angel: MIAMI FEST R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

de pinga people dont get tired of talking shit


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Jun 10 2009, 05:15 AM~14147662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *x100!!!*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 10 2009, 08:55 AM~14147771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

good morning novela fest......</span>
:wave: :wave: 

i agree CHULOW :angel: <span style=\'color:red\'>they killed this sh!t....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ANYBODY KNO OF A LOCAL PLACE THAT DOESE STEERING WHEEL HUBS OTHER THAN B&C AND REDS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 10 2009, 05:55 AM~14147771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good throw back :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 10 2009, 06:00 AM~14147796
> *good morning novela fest......</span>
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...



lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 04:01 AM~14147198
> *dammm that bitch is clean :biggrin:
> *


ya man found that in the japan topic


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Back to the REAL Miami Fest.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

KEEP POSTING PIC'S WHITECHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 9 2009, 04:24 PM~14142123
> *:biggrin: KEEP POSTING
> *


 :worship:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
* awsome throwbacks!!*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anybody have black tattoo ink that they dont mind selling or know where i can buy it cause i cant wait two weeks until i get mine . . . All i need is a 1 oz. bottle . . .


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Magik007, bigscrapp, DOUBLE-O, COUPE DE BEAR
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anybody have black tattoo ink that they dont mind selling or know where i can buy it cause i cant wait two weeks until i get mine . . . All i need is a 1 oz. bottle . . .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fina-fuckin-lly

thanks white chocalte...

damn a ***** from tampa had to post miami shit....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 10 2009, 11:24 AM~14149339
> *fina-fuckin-lly
> 
> thanks white chocalte...
> ...


Born and Raised in Dade-County not Tampa.


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 10 2009, 12:32 PM~14149401
> *Born and Raised in Dade-County not Tampa.
> *


Tight work on the old school pics. Keep it up it brings back memories and gives everybody a GOOD REASON to come back to miami fest. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah finally pictures of cars to see


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 10 2009, 01:58 PM~14150168
> *Tight work on the old school pics.  Keep it up it brings back memories and gives everybody a GOOD REASON to come back to miami fest. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*x305*


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

good afternoon guys :wave: 

is there gonna be a hangout 2nite?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 10 2009, 12:06 PM~14150719
> *good afternoon guys :wave:
> 
> is there gonna be a hangout 2nite?
> *


THIS IS LIKE WEDNESDAY CHURCH :biggrin: 
ITS ON POPPING. DUDE FROM WING TRACK CAME TO TELL ME EARLIER THAT HES GONNA BE GIVING OUT WINGS TO THE CLEANEST RIDES


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Tight work on them pics White Chocolate...........What year was that picnic??(photos)


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 10 2009, 12:15 PM~14150808
> *THIS IS LIKE WEDNESDAY CHURCH :biggrin:
> ITS ON AND POPPING. DUDE FROM WING TRACK CAME TO TELL ME EARLIER THAT HES GONNA BE GIVING OUT WINGS TO THE CLEANEST RIDES
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 10 2009, 12:32 PM~14149401
> *Born and Raised in Dade-County not Tampa.
> *



my bad :biggrin:


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 10 2009, 03:16 PM~14150827
> *
> *


hey dre ill stop by


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SO THIS IS WHAT HAPPEN`S IN DRE`S SHOP LOL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 10 2009, 01:32 PM~14151497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAHHHHHH :0


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Makin' an appointment !!!! :tears:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 10 2009, 04:32 PM~14151497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

what up with that hang-out tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w_kIUSr7-is&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w_kIUSr7-is&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

:cheesy:

lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chevyboy01, yo u goin out 2 the hangout 2night


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 05:20 PM~14151929
> *Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



what up G???


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

trying to do it myself money tight you feel me wish me luck  :uh:  
















alot of work homies


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 02:20 PM~14151929
> *Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZZ GOOD


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 10 2009, 02:32 PM~14152040
> *what up G???
> *


chillin just got back from the photo shot i was a good day out there today


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Jun 10 2009, 02:39 PM~14152107
> *WUZZ GOOD
> *


chillin oye u goin to the hangout 2night


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 10 2009, 04:38 PM~14152098
> *trying to do  it myself money tight you feel me wish me luck   :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


This would have been a god send to you. Gives you alot less work.








Shop Self-Adhesive Tracing/Masking Film


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 10 2009, 03:46 PM~14152193
> *This would have been a god send to you. Gives you alot less work.
> 
> 
> ...


i feel you homie metro sold me some shit there it would not stick rite
did not have time to order from tcp globol iam going crazy
have to smoke one


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 02:17 PM~14151888
> *chevyboy01, yo u goin out 2 the hangout 2night
> *


yea prolly why wats good


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

So whos going to the hangout???????????????????????


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

This hangout need 2 be SPICED up !.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 10 2009, 01:32 PM~14151497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this are some sexy ass females like wow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 10 2009, 04:05 PM~14152932
> *now this are some sexy ass females like wow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a lil trow back







:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT FOR THE 305 NINJAS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 04:13 PM~14153009
> *a lil trow back
> 
> 
> ...



ya tu sabe asere fo sho all day errday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 9 2009, 04:13 PM~14141409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my boys truck....bitch runs.


----------



## ORO SOLIDO (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Finally getting some color thrown on " BLUE MAGIC "....







Most of you dont know me and im not trying to add to all this MYSPACE L.I.L. WEAKNESS shit. I think we should stick to cars, posting pics, and reppin Miami. Last time i posted pics the people i wanted to see them never did because they didnt want to back through 10-15 pages of blah blah blah "hi" blah blah blah "he said she said crap". Keep Miami fest real.... HUES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 10 2009, 07:56 PM~14153459
> *Thats my boys truck....bitch runs.
> *


Man that's what ppl were saying.....I was hopeing he would run it that day but he didient


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 10 2009, 05:13 PM~14153642
> *Finally getting some color thrown on " BLUE MAGIC "....
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homey cant wait to see it all together at the end it will pay off all the hard work


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Clean El Camino


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

NOW THAT CAR LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK :biggrin: !!!!!!!!! COMIN BACK OUT........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

monte24 i thought we was gona meet up at 9?????


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 07:13 PM~14153009
> *a lil trow back
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 10 2009, 05:56 PM~14154043
> *DATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT
> *


all day every day cuz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 10 2009, 05:55 PM~14154028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt cant wait to see it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Who Productions, huesone, CADILLAC D, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 06:11 PM~14154193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have to give it to u boy u a ninja with that camera :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 05:12 PM~14154207
> *i have to give it to u boy u a ninja with that camera :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

it was a good day...just hot as fuck....i came straight home and hopped in the pool...!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 06:16 PM~14154239
> *it was a good day...just hot as fuck....i came straight home and hopped in the pool...!
> *


shit that miami heat goes real nice today but it was a great shot and evrything worked out good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 05:17 PM~14154257
> *shit that miami heat goes real nice today but it was a great shot and evrything worked out good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MORE TO COME....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 06:18 PM~14154263
> *MORE TO COME....!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dem good ones


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 05:20 PM~14154275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: dem good ones
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 06:32 PM~14154374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that picture came out sick


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 05:34 PM~14154387
> *that picture came out sick
> *


i try my best...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 06:35 PM~14154392
> *i try my best...!
> *


once again u a ninja with the cam :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 07:17 PM~14154250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

uh Oh


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 10 2009, 06:13 PM~14153642
> *Finally getting some color thrown on " BLUE MAGIC "....
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

^^ thats nice as fuck!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 07:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

wow crowded room 13 members 3 guests ?


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...



thats some bad ass air brushing....


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$460

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 

With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 02:43 PM~14152162
> *chillin oye u goin to the hangout 2night
> *


na bro i havent gone 2 dat shit ly in a month or more


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ive seen dat airbrushin on da regal.......it came out reallll seriouz....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

blah this sucks I wanted 2 go 2 the hangout 2nite.. fuck it I'll go next week.. 

well I hope everyone had a great day


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...


RAW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I'D SMOKE A POUND TO THAT!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14154700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WET


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14154193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 09:39 PM~14154439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...


big ups :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

WUS GOOD MIA


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 10 2009, 03:16 PM~14150819
> *Tight work on them pics White Chocolate...........What year was that picnic??(photos)
> *


LAST YEAR...JUNE 2008....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 09:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT LOOKS RAW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14154193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

THE CARS U MISSED FROM LAST YEARS PICNIC!!!(MY PICS.LOL)








ONE OF MA FAVORITES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

loco loco loco loco que la verga juan :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

LAST BUT NOT LEAST... MEEE(WHEN I 1ST CAME OUT)LOL.
AWWW. MEMMORIES.....


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

quick question.... i have a Jensen UV7i Indash player. When i put in a DVD a message pops up saying..."incorrect region code." If anybody knows what that means and how i can bypass it i would appreciate it.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqmjnJfj-u0

Best DUI ever! And at the end he got fuked up!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 11 2009, 01:37 AM~14157287
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqmjnJfj-u0
> 
> Best DUI ever! And at the end he got fuked up!!!
> *


hahaha dumb ass


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my dawgs shyt right there...RAwwwwwWWWW....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 10 2009, 07:13 PM~14153642
> *Finally getting some color thrown on " BLUE MAGIC "....
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color. HOK?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 10 2009, 07:00 PM~14154700
> *uh Oh
> 
> 
> ...


who's the owner of this


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 10 2009, 08:13 PM~14153642
> *Finally getting some color thrown on " BLUE MAGIC "....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 7 2009, 06:08 PM~14120589
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

the owner of the car is rollie, n if u need a real airbrush call this number 786-226-3461 cholo. he did may airbrush too


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jun 10 2009, 09:35 PM~14157266
> *quick question.... i have a Jensen UV7i Indash player. When i put in a DVD a message pops up saying..."incorrect region code." If anybody knows what that means and how i can bypass it i would appreciate it.
> *




DVD players are all assigned a region code when they are shipped from the manufacturer. Then the DVDs that you buy are also assigned a region code so that they will only play on compatible machines. They DVD makers say that they use this to protect copyrights, etc., but it really is a rip off most of the time. My first question is, has the player quit working completely? Or just with a certain DVD? If that is the case, then you have a DVD that may have a different region code. If it has stopped working completely, I would try to research the hack codes for your player to reassign the code.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 10 2009, 06:09 PM~14154178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hey guys :wave: :tongue:

how's was the hangout last nite?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know a GOOD AUTOMOBILE ELECTRICIAN, pm me the info... Thanks.......


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

some more old school pics lowrider 06


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

and for the bike ppl


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:* MISTER ED, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*



Originally posted by Chulow@Jun 11 2009, 11:46 AM~14159594
Anyone know a GOOD AUTOMOTIVE ELECTRICIAN, pm me the info...  Thanks.......


Click to expand...

*

BUMP


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wuts good who :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 11 2009, 01:43 PM~14160670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 11 2009, 01:43 PM~14160670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!! the bombs gonna be a runner????


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

lol, that might go in a open wheel car, the bomb is fast enought now


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MORE OLD SCHOOL PICS............


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 11 2009, 11:01 AM~14160829
> *MORE OLD SCHOOL PICS............
> *


look who it is


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 11 2009, 10:43 AM~14160670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Grrr.. anyone got the new LRM yet?


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 03:16 PM~14161481
> *Grrr.. anyone got the new LRM yet?
> *



yea phil i did saw ur feature in it good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I just got the call from the owner.. I didnt get a check for it.. had no idea..

does it look good?

My mailman sucks


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 11 2009, 10:46 AM~14159594
> *Anyone know a GOOD AUTOMOBILE ELECTRICIAN, pm me the info...  Thanks.......
> *


The Fleetwood giving you problems?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heres some ol school pics for real....its a car domain that i started a looooon time ago...some of ya'll were in elementary school when some of these cars first hit the streets. 

lowrider cardomain


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 11 2009, 03:47 PM~14161783
> *The Fleetwood giving you problems?
> *


Im pretty sure its something simple, like a stuck relay, but im impatient :angry:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 11 2009, 01:01 PM~14161904
> *heres some ol school pics for real....its a car domain that i started a looooon time ago...some of ya'll were in elementary school when some of these cars first hit the streets.
> 
> lowrider cardomain
> *


I GUESS I'M OLD :biggrin: ...I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL WHEN SOME OF THOSE CARS WERE IN THE STREETS


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 11 2009, 01:10 PM~14161982
> *I GUESS I'M OLD  :biggrin: ...I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL WHEN SOME OF THOSE CARS WERE IN THE STREETS
> *


  dammm memories i bet if we were to hit the streets more often we would get some of these kids that r in school now get them to build a lowrider one day


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 11 2009, 01:06 PM~14161945
> *Im pretty sure its something simple, like a stuck relay, but im impatient  :angry:
> *


wat is it doing Chulow?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 12:16 PM~14161481
> *Grrr.. anyone got the new LRM yet?
> *


WHO MADE IT IN THE LRM


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 03:18 PM~14162062
> *wat is it doing Chulow?
> *


x 2 also ask the question in the Fleetwood topic we are all willing to help if we can.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 11 2009, 03:36 PM~14162229
> *WHO MADE IT IN THE LRM
> *



I guy i shot in Colorado.. from Rollerz Only

Figured some of you guys got your subscription already


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 11 2009, 03:01 PM~14161904
> *heres some ol school pics for real....its a car domain that i started a looooon time ago...some of ya'll were in elementary school when some of these cars first hit the streets.
> 
> lowrider cardomain
> *


http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/...50040_large.jpg

holy fuck. thats almost like a tear to my eye. my dad drove towncars all his life and i loved them, i saw this when i was in 4th or 5th grade on the bus on my way home in hollywood and its what got me into lowriding. awesome pictures.


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 11 2009, 01:04 PM~14160281
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Looks good Homie* :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 11 2009, 04:10 PM~14161982
> *I GUESS I'M OLD  :biggrin: ...I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL WHEN SOME OF THOSE CARS WERE IN THE STREETS
> *


don't worry dawg...i was already outta high school...for a few years :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+Jun 11 2009, 04:18 PM~14162062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New Battery is draining out one day to the other... Nothing visible stays on, Never did it, until after 1 1/2 years of sitting.. Ill post in Fleetwood Topic


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Hit my boy ''Cholo'' for some quality airbrush, this is a recent design he did.

(786) 226-3461

Tell him I sent you for a good price


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 11 2009, 05:52 PM~14163035
> *
> Hit my boy ''Cholo'' for some quality airbrush, this is a recent design he did.
> 
> ...


DAMN :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 pump 6 dump, 4 parker accumulators, 3 Kinteik batteries
























































This shit is hard


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 06:05 PM~14163178
> *2 pump 6 dump, 4 parker accumulators, 3 Kinteik batteries
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My bet ppl I know it ant a miami car but that shit is rawwww just had to post it


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wat dey do miami


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 11 2009, 06:07 PM~14163193
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


What up g


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

STILL GOT THIS QUAD FOR SALE $4500 title in hand! OR TRADE FOR 96 IMPALA....OR 15x30 TIKI HUT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 11 2009, 03:12 PM~14163251
> *wat dey do miami
> *


yooooo que bola


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

were can I get a sticker made at??????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 11 2009, 06:12 PM~14163251
> *wat dey do miami
> *


chilling homie....how's the car comeing along


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14154193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WATTTTTT lol lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 11 2009, 03:26 PM~14163394
> *WATTTTTT  lol lookin good :biggrin:
> *


yoooooooooooooooo wats poppin :wave: :wave:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 11 2009, 06:19 PM~14163328
> *yooooo que bola
> *


chilin cuz u yo post dat pic of ur bike and dat gurl


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 06:24 PM~14163377
> *chilling homie....how's the car comeing along
> *


u know its comin out good ill try to make it to the picnic but its wanna be close


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 11 2009, 03:33 PM~14163472
> *chilin cuz u yo post dat pic of ur bike and dat gurl
> *


IGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

I HAVE TO TANK MA BOY WHO PRODUCTION FOR A GREAT JOB ON THAT PHOTOS...AND THIS ONE IS FOR THE HOME TEAM.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 11 2009, 06:34 PM~14163488
> *u know its comin out good ill try to make it to the picnic but its wanna be close
> *


I feel you homie.....Damn I cant wait to see it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 11 2009, 06:41 PM~14163549
> *I HAVE TO TANK MA BOY WHO PRODUCTION FOR A GREAT JOB ON THAT PHOTOS...AND THIS ONE IS FOR THE HOME TEAM.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 11 2009, 06:41 PM~14163549
> *I HAVE TO TANK MA BOY WHO PRODUCTION FOR A GREAT JOB ON THAT PHOTOS...AND THIS ONE IS FOR THE HOME TEAM.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who is that gurl???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

post more pics of the girl laz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 02:59 PM~14163685
> *post more pics of the girl laz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 06:22 PM~14163364
> *were can I get a sticker made at??????
> *


Anyone....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 04:00 PM~14163689
> *LOL....!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 07:00 PM~14163689
> *LOL....!
> *


 :uh: No lol homie she tight work...more pic's plz


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 03:05 PM~14163733
> *:uh: No lol homie she tight work...more pic's plz
> *


yeah i know....! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 07:05 PM~14163746
> *yeah i know....! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*DRE* Were you was at lastnight homie....That shit was packd


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 04:13 PM~14163825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 07:13 PM~14163825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 11 2009, 01:01 PM~14161904
> *heres some ol school pics for real....its a car domain that i started a looooon time ago...some of ya'll were in elementary school when some of these cars first hit the streets.
> 
> lowrider cardomain
> *


dammmmmm boy you really went back with this pictures a ***** really feel old now lol. Shit back in those days o-dogg from straightpimpin and me were second to none damm boy ive been in this car game for a while :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 04:18 PM~14163882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esa lo que tiene es una cara de tremenda loca :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 07:02 PM~14163713
> *Anyone....
> *


yea at hialeah signs


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

YO !!! whuts the deal witt DA grove hangout??? any new info?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 11 2009, 07:30 PM~14164009
> *yea at hialeah signs
> *


Thanks


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 07:18 PM~14163882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep EM coming....


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 93brougham, houcksupholstery, *2-Face '64*, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, Born 2 Die, chevy85-94, 87blazer

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 11 2009, 04:33 PM~14164040
> *YO !!! whuts  the deal witt DA grove hangout??? any new info?
> *


 :dunno: from wat it is lookin like rite now people are holdin the grove hangout till after the pinic after july da 4 :dunno:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 08:20 PM~14164515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *93brougham*, houcksupholstery, *2-Face '64*, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, Born 2 Die, chevy85-94, 87blazer

What up homie when are we breaking out of prison (you know what im talking about)
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ELEGANCECC96, 305KingCadillac, LOW64RAG, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 87blazer, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, STR8CLOWNIN LS, chevy85-94


:h5:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 10 2009, 05:13 PM~14153642
> *Finally getting some color thrown on " BLUE MAGIC "....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Chris bad ass color Tru Blue "BLUE MAGIC" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Might have to roll down to roll in it when you get it done :biggrin: finish it because I cant finish anything I start :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dimelo monte24!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 11 2009, 08:23 PM~14164536
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 93brougham, houcksupholstery, 2-Face '64, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, Born 2 Die, chevy85-94, 87blazer
> 
> ...


lol!! i definetly know what your talking about at least your in the cell im in the hole lol!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 11 2009, 02:48 PM~14162981
> *New Battery is draining out one day to the other... Nothing visible stays on,  Never did it, until after 1 1/2 years of sitting.. Ill post in Fleetwood Topic
> *


THATS A NO BRAINER CHULOW I OF 2 THINGS CHECK THE GLOVE BOX AND TRUCK LIGHT THOSE ARE THINGS THAT U DONT THINK OF AND ITS HARD 2 SEE. THE SECOND THING ONCE U CHECK THE LIGHTS IS DO A TEST ON PLUG THE BATTERY POSITIVE OVERNITE. IF IT STAYS WITH CHARGE UR ALTERNATOR HAS A OPEN DIODE AND I WILL DRAIN THE BATTERY. IF U PLUG IT IN AND ITS DEAD THEN THE BATTERY IS NO GOOD.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 05:08 PM~14164388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH OUT CLAUDIO THERES A NEW MALE MODEL IN TOWN.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 05:42 PM~14164692
> *WATCH OUT CLAUDIO THERES A NEW MALE MODEL IN TOWN....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol this ***** :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 04:42 PM~14164692
> *WATCH OUT CLAUDIO THERES A NEW MALE MODEL IN TOWN....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 11 2009, 05:44 PM~14164703
> *lol this ***** :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*WHAAAAAAT?* :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 08:42 PM~14164692
> *WATCH OUT CLAUDIO THERES A NEW MALE MODEL IN TOWN....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 11 2009, 06:37 PM~14164650
> *lol!! i definetly know what your talking about at least your in the cell im in the hole lol!!!  :angry:
> *


***** I was on Death Row for a couple of years, then got moved to solitary confinement all bcuz of a crime I didn't commit. 

All we can do is laugh about it. :roflmao: @ least it will all be worth it in the long run. i hope so.


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 08:20 PM~14164515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14164753
> ****** I was on Death Row for a couple of years, then got moved to solitary confinement all bcuz of a crime I didn't commit.
> 
> All we can do is laugh about it. :roflmao:  @ least it will all be worth it in the long run. i hope so.
> *


wat good homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 11 2009, 05:50 PM~14164767
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


***** ma step dad`s dad almost had a heart attack wen he saw that pics that ***** stared shaking and all he would say was hay dios mio


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 11 2009, 08:52 PM~14164783
> ****** ma step dad`s dad almost had a heart attack wen he saw that pics that ***** stared shaking and all he would say was hay dios mio
> *


lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 11 2009, 04:52 PM~14164783
> ****** ma step dad`s dad almost had a heart attack wen he saw that pics that ***** stared shaking and all he would say was hay dios mio
> *


LOL....tell him to calm down and breathe.....!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

just spray the silver now the candy and then the pearl effect  
























wish me luck this weeken :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 11 2009, 08:57 PM~14164849
> *just spray the silver now the candy and then the pearl effect
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 11 2009, 04:52 PM~14163035
> *
> Hit my boy ''Cholo'' for some quality airbrush, this is a recent design he did.
> 
> ...


THAT SOME TIGHT ASS WORK


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 11 2009, 05:52 PM~14164783
> ****** ma step dad`s dad almost had a heart attack wen he saw that pics that ***** stared shaking and all he would say was hay dios mio
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 06:02 PM~14164898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS BUT I THINK HER RIGHT HAND LOOKS LIKE A DUDE'S HAND


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 09:02 PM~14164898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

david, Chulow, ELEGANCECC96, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *BUBBA-D, * 93brougham, Born 2 Die, BloodBath, viejitos miami, ripsta85, chichi on 13, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lalo22, STR8CLOWNIN LS, GALO1111[/B]

Need to cover those bullet holes :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

if all else fails she can always cover it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 09:03 PM~14164912
> *GORGEOUS BUT I THINK HER RIGHT HAND LOOKS LIKE A DUDE'S HAND
> *


who care's she sexy dowg....I dont like to manny skin girls but damn she fineeeeeeee


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 11 2009, 05:57 PM~14164849
> *just spray the silver now the candy and then the pearl effect
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 11 2009, 09:15 PM~14164997
> *if all else fails she can always cover it
> 
> 
> ...


hell naw


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jun 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14164753
> ****** I was on Death Row for a couple of years, then got moved to solitary confinement all bcuz of a crime I didn't commit.
> 
> All we can do is laugh about it. :roflmao:  @ least it will all be worth it in the long run. i hope so.
> *



LMAO!! @ death row you crazy i feel what ur saying though :roflmao: yea in the long run its always worth it :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
























YALL SEE IT THERE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jun 11 2009, 06:15 PM~14165003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 06:19 PM~14165032
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 09:19 PM~14165032
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
> 
> 
> ...



propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 06:20 PM~14165040
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 06:24 PM~14165066
> *
> *


WEN I GET RICH IM GOING TO COME TO U...LOL


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 09:19 PM~14165032
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
> 
> 
> ...



how much for dat job??


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 06:28 PM~14165104
> *WEN I GET RICH IM GOING TO COME TO U...LOL
> *


  IM REASONABLE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 06:44 PM~14165205
> * IM REASONABLE
> *


I GOTTA FIND WORK FIRST FOOL. FUKING RESSESION SUCKS


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 05:53 PM~14165263
> *I GOTTA FIND WORK FIRST FOOL. FUKING RESSESION SUCKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 06:53 PM~14165263
> *I GOTTA FIND WORK FIRST FOOL. FUKING RESSESION SUCKS
> *


IM IN UR SAME SHOES


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 06:55 PM~14165280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuk u laffing at u on the same boat...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: david, *viejitos miami, Born 2 Die*, luxridez, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, BUBBA-D, Who Productions, TiggerLS, BloodBath, Evelitog
:wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 07:19 PM~14165032
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
> 
> 
> ...



going to try to do the water drops you have to used base color or
can you used candy over it :uh:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 08:12 PM~14165419
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: david, viejitos miami, Born 2 Die, luxridez, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, BUBBA-D, Who Productions, TiggerLS, BloodBath, Evelitog
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie you doing good go to the airport
day are hire for differt jobs you feel me?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 11 2009, 07:18 PM~14165479
> *what up homie you doing good go to the airport
> day are hire for differt jobs you feel me?
> *


thanks for the info hector...hows the ride doing? i see u putting in work. tight work


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 11 2009, 07:16 PM~14165463
> *going to try to do the water drops you have to used base color or
> can you used candy over it  :uh:
> *


BOTH WORK


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 08:22 PM~14165508
> *thanks for the info hector...hows the ride doing? i see u putting in work. tight work
> *


75% done might be at the pinic just have way done but the 
dubs show viejitos coming out strong :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 08:26 PM~14165543
> *BOTH WORK
> *


good looking out homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 11 2009, 07:29 PM~14165578
> *75% done might be at the pinic just have way done but the
> dubs show viejitos coming out strong  :biggrin:
> *


im glad ya ****** doing good.wen u ready gotta have picnics...lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 07:19 PM~14165032
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
> 
> 
> ...



a can i throw pearl line with iner coat clear in the silver base and still see the effect 
drew the candy :uh:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 08:33 PM~14165612
> *im glad ya ****** doing good.wen u ready gotta have picnics...lol
> *


in oct viejitos are going to have a beach bash will let you no
soon homie so get your ride fix


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 11 2009, 07:39 PM~14165671
> *:biggrin:
> in oct viejitos are going to have a beach bash will let you no
> soon homie so get your ride fix
> *


cool!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 11 2009, 06:52 PM~14164781
> *wat good homie
> *


What up? Naples in the house...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 11 2009, 06:09 PM~14165399
> *fuk u laffing at u on the same boat...lol
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*SKY`S THE LIMIT*
:ugh: :ugh: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: jlopezdover, Lowridergame305, *Magik007*, lalo22, 96BIG_BODY


que bola


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hell-O-Ween
Longmont, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 07:57 PM~14165852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 11 2009, 11:11 PM~14165985
> *SKY`S THE LIMIT
> :ugh:  :ugh: :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 07:18 PM~14166069
> *Hell-O-Ween
> Longmont, Colorado
> Rollerz Only
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, *SWITCHITTER,* HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Ambission, lalo22, 93brougham, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305



YOU BEEN LOST WHITE BOI :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 11:18 PM~14166069
> *Hell-O-Ween
> Longmont, Colorado
> Rollerz Only
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hell-O-Ween
Longmont, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hell-O-Ween
Longmont, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Heres a lil throw back of my own









my old blazer from when i was in second to one back in the days























































































larges impala when it first came out


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

This are just some of the looks o-doggs chevy box has had


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Heres a lil throw back of my own








my old blazer from when i was in second to none back in the days























































































larges impala when it first came out


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

KEEP IT UP


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: 93brougham, Euro2low, Slow N Low, 4THAHATERS, huesone, sickassscion, MizzLowRiderLady, sixtreywit4, CAPRICECOUPE, TiggerLS, Mazda350, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, JohnnyBoy

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 11 2009, 11:18 PM~14166069
> *Hell-O-Ween
> Longmont, Colorado
> Rollerz Only
> ...


its a shame you didnt get to feature it like this


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 11 2009, 05:52 PM~14163035
> *
> Hit my boy ''Cholo'' for some quality airbrush, this is a recent design he did.
> 
> ...


DAMN CHOLO.. YOU KILLIN EM, BAD ASS AIRBRUSH


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 07:19 PM~14165032
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
> 
> 
> ...




Thats lil javi Rag? looks tite d, good looking out on the tow truck homie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 11 2009, 09:02 PM~14164898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOH! I LOVE DAT BITCH!! DATS BRITTANYA..BAD ASS BITCH


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 12 2009, 01:26 AM~14167749
> *OOOH! I LOVE DAT BITCH!! DATS BRITTANYA..BAD ASS BITCH
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 12 2009, 01:30 AM~14167776
> *
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE!!!!
IM BLAZED... :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 12 2009, 01:32 AM~14167806
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE!!!!
> IM BLAZED... :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Dose anyone know who car this is


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

mr.regal, BUICK RYDIN HIGH yooooooo :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 01:42 AM~14167918
> *mr.regal, BUICK RYDIN HIGH yooooooo  :wave:  :wave:
> *


KONG FU!!!!! LOL.
WUT IT DO???

NICE PICS ON DA BIKE!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 11 2009, 10:52 PM~14168031
> *KONG FU!!!!! LOL.
> WUT IT DO???
> 
> ...


wats poppin...thanks :biggrin: wat u up to


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 11 2009, 10:42 PM~14167918
> *mr.regal, BUICK RYDIN HIGH yooooooo  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wassup homie :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 11 2009, 08:11 PM~14165985
> *SKY`S THE LIMIT
> :ugh:  :ugh: :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice Plants!!! :0 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Lac-of-Respect, Low_Ski_13 :wave::wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 11 2009, 11:03 PM~14168116
> *Lac-of-Respect, Low_Ski_13                    :wave::wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 02:00 AM~14168081
> *wats poppin...thanks  :biggrin:  wat u up to
> *


BOUGHT TO K.O.
NITE NITE MIAMI...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 11 2009, 11:05 PM~14168135
> *:h5:
> *


u coming down 4the picnic


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 12 2009, 02:03 AM~14168116
> *Lac-of-Respect, Low_Ski_13                    :wave::wave:
> *



wut up homie? hows the regal comin??


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Born 2 Die

que bola?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 11 2009, 11:11 PM~14168185
> *u coming down 4the picnic
> *


*YOU DAMN RIGHT!!!*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 11 2009, 11:13 PM~14168211
> *Born 2 Die
> 
> que bola?
> *


chillin ma ***** hows da monte comin


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

aint really did shit to it but degrease the motor...did a full tune up...thats bout it... :biggrin: im lookin for some clear tanks for my pumps since i aint gonna hop my shit...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 11 2009, 11:20 PM~14168279
> *aint really did shit to it but degrease the motor...did a full tune up...thats bout it... :biggrin:    im lookin for some clear tanks for my pumps since i aint gonna hop my shit...
> *


str8 good luck on the search i heard they are hard to find


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

mingo bound!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 11 2009, 09:19 PM~14165032
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID YESTERDAY FOR THE BIG M PIC
> 
> 
> ...





sickkkkk! nice work!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 11 2009, 06:18 PM~14163882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! Where this cow come from??? Nasty as fuck


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 12 2009, 08:04 AM~14169221
> *WOW!!!! Where this cow come from??? Nasty as fuck
> *


lol. Don't want to insult anyone, but I was thinking similarly. To each his own.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 12 2009, 06:59 AM~14169207
> *mingo bound!
> 
> 
> ...


since when do ninjas fish??? lol

nice.... finally got some reds...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 12 2009, 08:27 AM~14169292
> *since when do ninjas fish??? lol
> 
> nice.... finally got some reds...
> *



It's either look like a ninja, or end up looking like a giant genital wart from all the mosquitos and horse flies in the summer.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 12 2009, 08:42 AM~14169326
> *It's either look like a ninja, or end up looking like a giant genital wart from all the mosquitos and horse flies in the summer.
> *


I got pics of me @ Flamingo 2 years looking like a bursted herpes because I wasnt ninja'd down...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 12 2009, 08:43 AM~14169337
> *I got pics of me @ Flamingo 2 years looking like a bursted herpes because I wasnt ninja'd down...
> *



lol Seriously, my legs look like I got a severe case of chicken pox from the previous time I went to flamingo a few weeks ago. I made sure to join the ninja squad for yesterday.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Still got time to get patterned for the picnic. 


Fair prices.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Jun 12 2009, 07:42 AM~14169326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!!! u just made me fuckin burst out into an uncontrollable laugh in the middle of class :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Flaco's 73
















Jits Box
























Lil Rolly's Frame


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

SHE AINT ALL THAT RIGHT NOW BUT WE FINALLY GOT HER CLEANED UP AGAIN ON SUNDAY AND GOT STARTED PUTTIN IN WORK MAN I AINT DID SCHIT WITH A CAR IN A HOT MINUTE FEELS GOOD THOUGH! I KNOW H8TRS GONNA TALK SCHIT BUT ITS OK  I DO WHAT I CAN


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: you are funny homie 


> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 12 2009, 06:04 AM~14169221
> *WOW!!!! Where this cow come from??? Nasty as fuck
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FEW OLDIES THAT I ALWAYS LIKED


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

YALL REMEMBER DA PUNISHER IN ACTION


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

OLDIES OF THE 3 MIAMI COUPES


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

REMEMBER WHEN THESE FIRST STARTED


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ALWAYZ LOVED THIS CAR


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

THIS HOMIE FROM MAJESTICS SHOULD BE AT THE PICNIC BITCH IS OFF DA CHAIN


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

THIS SCHIT IS TIGHT WORK GIT IS GETTIN IT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

THIS IS A BADD AZZ WEST COAST PIC


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

THATS ALL I GOT YALL BE EASY FOR NOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 07:14 AM~14169676
> *SHE AINT ALL THAT RIGHT NOW BUT I FINALLY GOT HER CLEANED UP AGAIN ON SUNDAY AND GOT STARTED PUTTIN IN WORK MAN I AINT DID SCHIT WITH A CAR IN A HOT MINUTE FEELS GOOD THOUGH! I KNOW H8TRS GONNA TALK SCHIT BUT ITS OK   I DO WHAT I CAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 10:14 AM~14169676
> *SHE AINT ALL THAT RIGHT NOW BUT I FINALLY GOT HER CLEANED UP AGAIN ON SUNDAY AND GOT STARTED PUTTIN IN WORK MAN I AINT DID SCHIT WITH A CAR IN A HOT MINUTE FEELS GOOD THOUGH! I KNOW H8TRS GONNA TALK SCHIT BUT ITS OK   I DO WHAT I CAN
> 
> 
> ...


its good to see a lecab will be down here cruisin in miami

props on the build homie


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 12 2009, 04:59 AM~14169207
> *mingo bound!
> 
> 
> ...


Boy those Mosquitos must be out of hand!! :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 08:14 AM~14169676
> *SHE AINT ALL THAT RIGHT NOW BUT I FINALLY GOT HER CLEANED UP AGAIN ON SUNDAY AND GOT STARTED PUTTIN IN WORK MAN I AINT DID SCHIT WITH A CAR IN A HOT MINUTE FEELS GOOD THOUGH! I KNOW H8TRS GONNA TALK SCHIT BUT ITS OK   I DO WHAT I CAN
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good bro


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

heyyyy :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O ,CHULOW,RIPST85
THANX FOR THE COMMENTS  , ME AND MY BRA STEVE HAVE FINALLY GOT BUSY  .
COULDNT DO MOST OF IT WITHOUT HIS HELP!!  I ALWAYS GIVE CREDIT TO THOSE WHO HELP MAKE THINGS HAPPEN THATS WHAT REAL NUCCAS DO !!!
BET DAT UP STEVE :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Cable and Internet just gets more and more expensive to have anything good now a days... . . 

I need a friend that gives that on the side to save some money.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 07:23 AM~14169754
> *REMEMBER WHEN THESE FIRST STARTED
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry and i dont mean no disrespect if any of ya'll own this but that thing is ugly ass hell


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 07:28 AM~14169788
> *THIS HOMIE FROM MAJESTICS SHOULD BE AT THE PICNIC BITCH IS OFF DA CHAIN
> 
> 
> ...



shit i thought that was luis lac from majestics down here in florida foe a minute


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 09:15 AM~14170547
> *DOUBLE-O ,CHULOW,RIPST85
> THANX FOR THE COMMENTS   , ME AND MY BRA STEVE HAVE FINALLY GOT BUSY   .
> COULDNT DO MOST OF IT WITHOUT HIS HELP!!  I ALWAYS GIVE CREDIT TO THOSE WHO HELP MAKE THINGS HAPPEN THATS WHAT REAL NUCCAS DO !!!
> ...


i got a complete 90 dash if you need it ........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 12 2009, 01:12 PM~14170959
> *Cable and Internet just gets more and more expensive to have anything good now a days... . .
> 
> I need a friend that gives that on the side to save some money.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


not 4 me :biggrin: 

jack th cable directly from the comcast box and my brother in law sold me an unlocked comcast cable modem. so i get both free :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 12 2009, 11:28 AM~14171651
> *i got a complete 90 dash if you need it ........
> *


ILL BE CALLING YOU SOON THX DOUBLE 0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

STR8CLOWNIN LS
WUS GOOD PIMPIN   :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

For sale or Trade for a clean G-body!! lmk..


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 07:31 AM~14169808
> *THIS IS A BADD AZZ WEST COAST PIC
> 
> 
> ...


818 pic 2 be on point


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hell-O-Ween
Longmont, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 03:30 PM~14172300
> *Hell-O-Ween
> Longmont, Colorado
> Rollerz Only
> ...


MIAMI CAR :nosad:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Doesnt matter where the car is from..

The person who shot it.. Is from South Florida..

I'm sharing MY work with friends..

I'm not finding cars on other threads and putting them in here.. so knock it off asshole =D


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 03:46 PM~14172434
> *Doesnt matter where the car is from..
> 
> The person who shot it.. Is from South Florida..
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

For some reason.. I'm not a big fan of that model Impala with wires..

Not sure why..

Got a sick purple one in Tulsa i'm supposed to shoot.. i think the 60's are much cleaner than the 70's


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 12 2009, 12:52 PM~14172482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 12 2009, 04:59 AM~14169207
> *mingo bound!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. :thumbsup: what time is supper? nice catch.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Jun 12 2009, 04:06 PM~14172606
> *Damn. :thumbsup: what time is supper? nice catch.
> *


X2, I Be lookin just like that when i go fishing too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 03:55 PM~14172500
> *For some reason.. I'm not a big fan of that model Impala with wires..
> 
> Not sure why..
> ...


phil you crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!man I reather see tham on wire's before I see tham on big rims


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I am much more a fan of Lowriders.. Always have been..

I think the 60's are classic Lowriders..

71-74.. i think look better tucked on 24's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 04:09 PM~14172639
> *I am much more a fan of Lowriders.. Always have been..
> 
> I think the 60's are classic Lowriders..
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol.. thats the one im shooting in Tulsa


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Now look at this..

Sexy as hell..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 04:16 PM~14172700
> *Lol.. thats the one im shooting in Tulsa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just sexy.. look at these..

I'm not talking about lifted on 28's..

tucked on 4's... is the best for this style


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 12 2009, 12:08 PM~14172103
> *not 4 me  :biggrin:
> 
> jack th cable directly from the comcast box and my brother in law sold me an unlocked comcast cable modem. so i get both free  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: same here and its super fast


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 01:16 PM~14172700
> *Lol.. thats the one im shooting in Tulsa
> *


i just came back from a week there in tulsa but dint really see any thing driving around only saw one car with spokes and the weekend that i was there was a great week to ride but if i would have known about the picnic they r having there on the 21 i would have planed to be there that weekend but its a quite place :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 04:22 PM~14172759
> *Just sexy.. look at these..
> 
> I'm not talking about lifted on 28's..
> ...


ya I hate that crazy lift shit....tuckd on 4's is nice 
















but














tell me this ant sexy


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 12 2009, 01:35 PM~14172896
> *ya I hate that crazy lift shit....tuckd on 4's is nice
> but
> tell me this ant sexy
> ...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks like it should be at McDonalds.. Next to the Cheese Burgler


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 04:38 PM~14172931
> *Looks like it should be at McDonalds.. Next to the Cheese Burgler
> *


 :uh: what you mean????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 12 2009, 04:37 PM~14172909
> *:biggrin:
> *


yoooooo


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Grimace was a McDonalds character..

He was all purple


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Anybody got some powerballs they want to sell...?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 04:51 PM~14173074
> *Grimace was a McDonalds character..
> 
> He was all purple
> *


OK


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 05:17 PM~14173348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NAW.....PHIL YOU TRIPPIN


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 12 2009, 04:14 PM~14172681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IF THATS SECRET GARDEN I BELIEVE IT WAS ALREADY SHOT.... I COULD BE WRONG. BUT 90% SURE.


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 04:09 PM~14172639
> *I am much more a fan of Lowriders.. Always have been..
> 
> I think the 60's are classic Lowriders..
> ...


I agree with you Phil. Donks belong on big rims and tucking them. :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MR ED. , get back to work.........lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 12 2009, 05:28 PM~14173476
> *MR ED. , get back to work.........lol
> *



IM ALWAYS WORKING...

















ON L.I.L. THAT IS...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

This month, we feature a very nice convertible that we spotted at our recent Tour event in Houston, Texas. Individuals C.C. of Tulsa, Oklahoma, were in the house at Houston and one of their cooler cars was this '74 Chevrolet Caprice convertible, "Secret Garden," owned by Dino Williams of Tulsa.



THIS WHAT I GOT FROM LRM.COM


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow.. the guy said he never got featured.. I wonder if its a new owner and he doesnt know..

Oh well.. frees me up to shoot more..

Thanks Ed


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 12 2009, 05:27 PM~14173460
> *IF THATS SECRET GARDEN I BELIEVE IT WAS ALREADY SHOT.... I COULD BE WRONG. BUT 90% SURE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

looking 4 the pussy ass ***** talk that shit about the owner of the wyte s-10 i got something 4 you


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

]







i like dem as lowriders juat as much as on big rims


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

he is not here sorry


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 06:32 PM~14174035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wat dey do mia????


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Jun 12 2009, 06:14 PM~14173911
> *looking 4 the pussy ass ***** talk that shit about the owner of the wyte s-10 i got something 4  you
> *


wat car??


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

towers tonight


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 12 2009, 06:38 PM~14174083
> *towers tonight
> *


dat was back in the days


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANY NEW HOPPERS COMEING OUT FOR THE 28TH FROM MIA.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Everytime I think I seen it all......








some ppl crazy


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 04:51 PM~14173074
> *Grimace was a McDonalds character..
> 
> He was all purple
> *


  NICE U CAN SELL THAT IDEA TO THEM DONK RYDERS... THEY'LL PROBABLY AIRBRUSH IT ON THE REAR QUARTER!
THEY LOOK SEXIER ON THE LOLO STATUS....

THEY LOOK GOOD HIGH, BUT SEXIER LOW....


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 11 2009, 09:11 PM~14165985
> *SKY`S THE LIMIT
> :ugh:  :ugh: :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



lookin good man :thumbsup: is this a elegance car coming into the hoppin game?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 08:14 AM~14169676
> *SHE AINT ALL THAT RIGHT NOW BUT WE FINALLY GOT HER CLEANED UP AGAIN ON SUNDAY AND GOT STARTED PUTTIN IN WORK MAN I AINT DID SCHIT WITH A CAR IN A HOT MINUTE FEELS GOOD THOUGH! I KNOW H8TRS GONNA TALK SCHIT BUT ITS OK   I DO WHAT I CAN
> 
> 
> ...




HEY MAN IF YOU DONT LIKE THE HATERS TALKIN SHIT PASS IT OVER HERE I LOVE WHEN THE HATE! :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 12 2009, 07:00 PM~14174253
> *Everytime I think I seen it all......
> 
> 
> ...


yo cuz can u only pic of mia 











lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 05:38 PM~14173581
> *Wow.. the guy said he never got featured.. I wonder if its a new owner and he doesnt know..
> 
> Oh well.. frees me up to shoot more..
> ...


Nope that's the homie Dino's rag...


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

nice


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 12 2009, 07:52 PM~14174640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good homie....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 12 2009, 07:19 PM~14174387
> *yo cuz can u only pic of mia
> lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

towers tonight?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2009, 07:42 PM~14174565
> *Nope that's the homie Dino's rag...
> *












pics from the shoot. IT WAS IN THE HOOD section.. november 2008


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wuts good ppl?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Wassup...?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 12 2009, 07:10 PM~14175570
> *Wassup...?
> *


yo on the real them pics came out tight.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 12 2009, 07:12 PM~14175588
> *yo on the real them pics came out tight.. :thumbsup:
> *


x23464673487234


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 12 2009, 06:22 PM~14175656
> *x23464673487234
> *


Thank you...i see theres some that didnt like them but like someone said to each his own...!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 12 2009, 04:15 PM~14174357
> *lookin good man :thumbsup:  is this a elegance car coming into the hoppin game?
> *




this is lil rolys chassis one of your own members


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lowridergame305, IIMPALAA, Capital J, *sickassscion*, hoppin92, *BloodBath*, bckbmpr84


wussup


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 12 2009, 07:27 PM~14175704
> *Thank you...i see theres some that didnt like them but like someone said to each his own...!
> *


fuk em fool


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 12 2009, 06:36 PM~14175755
> *fuk em fool
> *


You know me better than that....the money was good....day was great...and i had some good friends out there with me.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 12 2009, 07:42 PM~14175788
> *You know me better than that....the money was good....day was great...and i had some good friends out there with me.....
> *


*yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 12 2009, 09:00 PM~14175514
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just checked November 08.. Dont see anything there.. even went two issues each way.. dont see it anywhere


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE HOP OFF AT TOWER'S TONIGHT THE REGAL & THE MONTI HAD GOOD TIMES . LOL DRE THE MONTI HOP NICE EVEN ON THE WAY THERE WHEN THAT LADY IN CAR SHIT HERSELF :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

WHAT THEY DO


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

~~ Getting ready for the picnic ~~


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 12 2009, 07:42 PM~14175788
> *You know me better than that....the money was good....day was great...and i had some good friends out there with me.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: same here homey titooooo wat it dew...still got that Pepsi shit on mind


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 12 2009, 10:49 PM~14175835
> *Just checked November 08.. Dont see anything there.. even went two issues each way.. dont see it anywhere
> *



SORRY PHIL IT WAS 07


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 08:29 PM~14176150
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: same here homey titooooo wat it dew...still got that Pepsi shit on mind
> *


*TOGETHER* LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 12 2009, 09:02 PM~14176395
> *TOGETHER  LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yo u think she had that in mind to lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 12 2009, 10:54 PM~14175871
> *THANKS FOR THE HOP OFF AT TOWER'S TONIGHT THE REGAL & THE MONTI HAD GOOD TIMES . LOL DRE THE MONTI HOP NICE EVEN ON THE WAY THERE WHEN THAT LADY IN CAR SHIT HERSELF :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO PICS OR VIDEOS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 09:16 PM~14176513
> *yo u think she had that in mind to lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TAG TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I HOPE SO MR. MODEL OF THE THE YEAR


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 12 2009, 09:29 PM~14176594
> *TAG TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I HOPE SO MR. MODEL OF THE THE YEAR
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 12 2009, 08:29 PM~14176594
> *TAG TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I HOPE SO MR. MODEL OF THE THE YEAR
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 12 2009, 09:51 PM~14176759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the ninja with the cam :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 12 2009, 07:28 AM~14169788
> *THIS HOMIE FROM MAJESTICS SHOULD BE AT THE PICNIC BITCH IS OFF DA CHAIN
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Dogg!!! Thanks for the Pics and Props!!! Yeap *~Majestics NC~* will be in the 305 to tork on some drinks with the Fa*M*ily in Miami!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 12 2009, 10:01 PM~14176831
> *Damn Dogg!!! Thanks for the Pics and Props!!! Yeap ~Majestics NC~ will be in the 305 to tork on some drinks with the FaMily in Miami!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :420: :420:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

2 Members: ~RoLl1NReGaL~, DOUBLE-O

go 2 sleep O lol :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 13 2009, 12:19 AM~14177647
> *2 Members: ~RoLl1NReGaL~, DOUBLE-O
> 
> go 2 sleep O lol  :biggrin:
> *


i'm trying ........ :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 12 2009, 04:18 PM~14174374
> *HEY MAN IF YOU DONT LIKE THE HATERS TALKIN SHIT PASS IT OVER HERE I LOVE WHEN THE HATE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lmao


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hell-O-Ween
Longmont, Colorado
Rollerz Only


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2009, 07:32 AM~14178489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Jun 12 2009, 03:16 PM~14172180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fast as as hell...but everyonce in a while the modem resets for no reason...pisses me off cuz it sometimes happens in the middle of a madden online game...and i'm usually whoopin the persons ass :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 12 2009, 05:45 PM~14173649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe they're gonna take that car all apart.. I'd change the rims and call it a day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jun 13 2009, 11:54 AM~14178860
> *i cant believe they're gonna take that car all apart.. I'd change the rims and call it a day
> *


yup....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 01:00 PM~14179143
> *yup....
> *


WHERE THE PIC.S :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2009, 10:32 AM~14178489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAT NICE :machinegun:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

good afternoon fellas :wave: I hope everyone is having a wonderful day so far :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 13 2009, 10:18 AM~14178432
> *Hell-O-Ween
> Longmont, Colorado
> Rollerz Only
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 13 2009, 01:01 PM~14179148
> *WHERE THE PIC.S :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

fast as as hell...but everyonce in a while the modem resets for no reason...pisses me off cuz it sometimes happens in the middle of a madden online game...and i'm usually whoopin the persons ass :biggrin:
[/quote]

yea its fast i got mine like 4 months ago and havent had a problem with it at all but i havent hooked it up to nothing only my computer it has nevers reset it self i still got to hook it up to my ps3 and try it out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 11:33 AM~14179669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CAROL CITY-, CADILLAC D


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 13 2009, 11:42 AM~14179743
> *CAROL CITY-, CADILLAC D
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jun 13 2009, 12:54 PM~14179432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: BET THAT UP *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jun 13 2009, 01:42 PM~14179743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 12:53 PM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice.................. :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 13 2009, 01:58 PM~14179863
> *nice.................. :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 02:53 PM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paint the whole car like that 
thats sh!ts n!ce......


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 02:33 PM~14179669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexxiness  its just motivation


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2009, 07:32 AM~14178489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


22 oozz or 4? :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jun 13 2009, 02:03 PM~14179890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 11:53 AM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work d looking good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 11:53 AM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking good danny


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

MHP Update


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 11:53 AM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work !!!
i need my ride painted too, hook a chiko up dawg.....$$ ??


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 11:53 AM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Jun 13 2009, 02:26 PM~14180038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS+Jun 13 2009, 03:31 PM~14180464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 13 2009, 12:16 PM~14179982
> *22 oozz or 4? :dunno:
> *


ANY 1?
MC LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DRòN, LOWLYFE71, ROLLIN LUXURY, *CADILLAC D*


came out sick! danny, cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 13 2009, 05:47 PM~14180868
> *ANY 1?
> MC LOOKS GOOD
> *


4s


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 01:53 PM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Danny !!!


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$460

These are triple chrome plated wheels. Made in China.

With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


 







NEW PRODUCT!!!!!

I now carry wheel emblems for recessed knock-off or Dome. The price for a set (4) is $40. Right now I'm stocking what you see below, but I can make any other design you like. You can have your car club name displayed (within the allowable space) on them too for additional $20. The emblems are made of stainless steel and can be painted or powder coated.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 02:43 PM~14179755
> *:biggrin: BET THAT UP *****
> *


Anytime doc


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 02:53 PM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i also say spray the whole car that teal color...it will look so hard... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 13 2009, 03:14 PM~14179965
> *sexxiness   its just motivation
> *


who you tellin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 13 2009, 04:31 PM~14180464
> *MHP Update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn this picnic is bringing out some cars for real..........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 13 2009, 08:29 PM~14181739
> *damn this picnic is bringing out some cars for real..........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 09:55 PM~14182249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 12:43 PM~14179755
> *:biggrin: BET THAT UP *****
> *


tight work homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2009, 02:53 PM~14179830
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That shit looks sick. But judging by how light it is, I say you should give it a couple more coats of kandy. That looks like it has a very small amount. It will fade rather fast. It's a shame cause the color looks nice. If you shoot more kandy it'll look a completely different color.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

pinstriping is the hardest thing i ever done fuck its hard homies :angry: 







:uh: 
















thanks chevy210 for your help homies  








 viejitos miami fl coming out soon to your hood


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 13 2009, 11:01 PM~14182618
> *pinstriping is the hardest thing i ever done fuck its hard homies :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, viejitos miami, Lowridergame305

saw ya driving on 68th st


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 13 2009, 11:05 PM~14182646
> *:uh:
> *


OK...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN+Jun 13 2009, 05:01 PM~14180951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 13 2009, 09:47 PM~14182520
> *That shit looks sick. But judging by how light it is, I say you should give it a couple more coats of kandy. That looks like it has a very small amount. It will fade rather fast. It's a shame cause the color looks nice. If you shoot more kandy it'll look a completely different color.
> *



THANKS ILL KEEP THAT IN MIND NEXT TIME


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 08:18 PM~14182750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICEEE PAINTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT GO BIG M


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

just a lil sumthin from me homies :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MORNING MIA


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 13 2009, 02:18 PM~14180728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn......all yall nggas puttin that shit out there WET.................... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin: LOWRYDE WEST SIDE!!!!!!!


MAC 10


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 13 2009, 08:01 PM~14182618
> *pinstriping is the hardest thing i ever done fuck its hard homies :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice so far...   when we gonna see the KANDY...?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> 4 A BIG BODY THAT SHIT GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

big ups to danny with the big body, that shit tight work whoadie
hector doing the damn thang on the top


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 14 2009, 06:08 AM~14184901
> *big ups to danny with the big body, that shit tight work whoadie
> hector doing the damn thang on the top
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 14 2009, 09:41 AM~14184969
> *X2 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


what they do homie
what you think shit looking good for the picnic ?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

trying to be out for the picnic as well over here:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 08:00 PM~14182610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Big *~M~* All Day Every Day!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 14 2009, 08:51 AM~14185357
> *Lac-of-Respect :wave:
> *


Made You A Hater :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 14 2009, 08:08 AM~14184901
> *big ups to danny with the big body, that shit tight work whoadie
> hector doing the damn thang on the top
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14185350
> *:biggrin: Big ~M~ All Day Every Day!!!
> *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats happenin monte24'z????


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Jun 14 2009, 08:14 AM~14185204
> *trying to be out for the picnic as well over here:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i'll be there as well...


































































































































yeah right!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 14 2009, 05:34 AM~14184817
> *looks nice so far...    when we gonna see the KANDY...?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this weeken :uh:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

looking hector wazzup


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GOT SUM 8.5 SCREENS FOR SALE 150.00 TAKES EM HOME :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I SAY AFTER THE PICNIC WE SOULD ALL RIDE TO REDS FOR A SMALL HANGOUT AND MAYBEE A LIL HOPPING ACTION WHOS DOWN???


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

soundz good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jun 14 2009, 07:12 AM~14185022
> *what they do homie
> what you think shit looking good for the picnic ?
> *


yea boy dade county comin out hard for this one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Gold Rush Regal, bigchevysandbusas, Hellraizer, Lowridergame305 sell out


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Jun 14 2009, 05:10 PM~14187705
> *looking hector wazzup
> *


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i need help, how to paint wire wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Scarface, LOWLYFEPHILL, *Born 2 Die, Still Hated*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2009, 06:38 PM~14188808
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Scarface, LOWLYFEPHILL, Born 2 Die, Still Hated
> 
> ...


Whats good sir......   got you a suprise fool...... :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 13 2009, 12:51 AM~14176759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO TRAILER QUEEN THERE FUKAS!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 14 2009, 10:27 PM~14189272
> *NO TRAILER QUEEN THERE FUKAS!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 11 2009, 02:56 PM~14161297
> *look who it is
> *


Que bola homie.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bowtie South, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 14 2009, 09:46 PM~14188885
> *Whats good sir......    got you a suprise fool...... :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Vibeing homie.....ya Im ready :biggrin: ...my shit ant going to be painted for the big day but fuck it Im still going man...damn bro the 28 need's to get here all ready....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2009, 11:15 PM~14189915
> *Vibeing homie.....ya Im ready  :biggrin: ...my shit ant going to be painted for the big day but fuck it Im still going man...damn bro the 28 need's to get here all ready....
> *


 uffin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2009, 08:35 PM~14188787
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

SOLD !!!!!
:nicoderm:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Magik007, IIMPALAA, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GALO1111, Low_Ski_13, *CADILLAC D*

:wave: uffin: :420:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 14 2009, 08:37 PM~14190253
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Magik007, IIMPALAA, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, GALO1111, Low_Ski_13, CADILLAC D
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Island Stylin', GALO111

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Island Stylin' ITS LATE HOMIE HOW DID COME OUT


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14190296
> *Island Stylin', GALO111
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 14 2009, 10:39 PM~14190279
> *:wave:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 14 2009, 03:35 PM~14187499
> *Yeah i'll be there as well...
> 
> 
> ...


que singao jorge..lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 14 2009, 07:43 PM~14189454
> *Que bola homie.
> *



qe bola asere you been lost foe a while *****


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 14 2009, 11:46 PM~14190371
> *qe bola asere you been lost foe a while *****
> *


not lost ***** just chillen on da down lo


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 13 2009, 02:03 PM~14179890
> *paint the whole car like that
> thats sh!ts n!ce......
> *


X2


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 14 2009, 08:35 PM~14188787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those pictures getting better and better.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 14 2009, 09:11 PM~14190699
> *not lost ***** just chillen on da down lo
> *



i hear braw aint nuttin wrong wit dat homie. you going to da picnic


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 11:33 AM~14179669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 14 2009, 08:46 PM~14190368
> *que singao jorge..lol
> *


hehehehehe....lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 15 2009, 07:29 AM~14193266
> *hehehehehe....lol :biggrin:
> *


wat up man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 15 2009, 08:20 AM~14192821
> *Those pictures getting better and better.
> *


THANKZ HOMIE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 13 2009, 02:33 PM~14179669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good cuzz :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GOT SUM 8.5 SCREENS FOR SALE 150.00 TAKES EM HOME :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 15 2009, 08:20 AM~14192821
> *Those pictures getting better and better.
> *


x2


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 15 2009, 07:30 AM~14193272
> *wat up man
> *


here homie chillin, bout to ride out to go look at a job.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone want to trade??? im looking for a clean G-body or Big body.lmk


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 15 2009, 11:20 AM~14193604
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: Thankz homie


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 15 2009, 08:21 AM~14192825
> *i hear braw aint nuttin wrong wit dat homie. you going to da picnic
> *


i dont know yet maybe..


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

MY TC


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

anyone has rockford fosgate hx2 15'' subs let me know


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 15 2009, 10:28 AM~14194721
> *
> MY TC
> *


came out good


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

what dey do miami got this flipdown brand new in the box need to go last one i got left never opened or used everything included clearest picture u can get in this size

asking 220 










got a used 15.4 like new with not one mark or blemish on it used for less than a month in a show car,its really slim, second pic shows how thin it is asking 180


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

lookin for some 22 3-pieces


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Whut it do miamians !!!

Anybody knows where i could buy fat white wall tires at locally??? Or they have 2 be ordered outta state?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 15 2009, 12:47 PM~14196124
> *Whut it do miamians !!!
> 
> Anybody knows where i could buy fat white wall tires at locally??? Or they have 2 be ordered outta state?
> *


no one keep anything locally


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by expo 26_@Jun 15 2009, 11:22 AM~14195353
> *anyone has rockford fosgate hx2 15'' subs let me know
> *


I have 4 hx2 12 inch subs in a sealed box,let me know if your interested


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 15 2009, 12:50 PM~14196158
> *no one keep anything locally
> *


aight...thankz.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

If anyone knows anyone selling 2 15'' kickers and a pioneer flipout let me know! They rob my boys truck on friday!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 15 2009, 12:55 PM~14196214
> *If anyone knows anyone selling 2 15'' kickers and a pioneer flipout let me know! They rob my boys truck on friday!
> *


de pinga man!!! :uh:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Bored..

Some work i did in Atlanta


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 15 2009, 01:51 PM~14196765
> *Bored..
> 
> Some work i did in Atlanta
> ...


nice phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. Appreciate that


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 15 2009, 12:28 PM~14194721
> *
> MY TC
> *


NICE....


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

radial or bias-plys?


> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 15 2009, 02:47 PM~14196124
> *Whut it do miamians !!!
> 
> Anybody knows where i could buy fat white wall tires at locally??? Or they have 2 be ordered outta state?
> *


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 15 2009, 11:26 AM~14195387
> *came out good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 15 2009, 02:08 PM~14196940
> *NICE....
> *


thanks


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 15 2009, 03:15 PM~14196395
> *de pinga man!!! :uh:
> *


yeah, miguel truck (fat one)


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wat dey do


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 15 2009, 03:54 PM~14198079
> *yeah, miguel truck (fat one)
> *


dammm that sucks... :banghead:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 15 2009, 05:35 PM~14199253
> *wat dey do
> *


yoooooooo :wave: que bola


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 15 2009, 06:55 PM~14200034
> *yoooooooo  :wave: que bola
> *


sup fooool!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

does anyone know what size a lug pattern would be if its a little bigger than a 5x5 adapter ...how much bigger does five lug get ...its a 1950 bomb and my adapters for a full size ford or chevy is to small


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

P A N


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jun 15 2009, 07:31 PM~14200430
> *does anyone know what size a lug pattern would be if its a little bigger than a 5x5 adapter ...how much bigger does five lug get ...its a 1950 bomb and my adapters for a full size ford or chevy is to small
> *


easiest way to measure is to get a tape measure choose 1 stud and measure across center to center like the tightening order.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 15 2009, 08:29 PM~14201208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat front looks good


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah it does...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 15 2009, 01:47 PM~14196124
> *Whut it do miamians !!!
> 
> Anybody knows where i could buy fat white wall tires at locally??? Or they have 2 be ordered outta state?
> *


hit me up 2 marrow there a shop in miami that sales them
near 32ave and 12 st i will let you no


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 15 2009, 07:00 PM~14200078
> *sup fooool!
> *


chilling ma ***** en lo mio u already know


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Cleaning out the garage, ALL parts in Hollywood, Fl...........................for sale pm me for more infor.

1959 ONE PIECE REAR BUMPER

1975 SKIRTS W TRIM. (METAL)

1964 IMPALA GRILLE

3 ROW UNIVERSAL ALUMINUM RADIATOR (WAS IN THE 64)

ONE 14X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON (GOLD IS FADED) BUT NO DENTS

CHROME HARMONIC BALANCER COVER FOR BIG BLOCK CHEVY (METAL NOT PLASTIC)

2 GROUP 24 GEL BATTERIES.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Up for trade for Dayton or Zenith 13x7 w tires (no chinas). These are 14x6 zenith w tires and rims are in perfect condition...........pm if interested.


If you just want to buy them make an offer.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Nice


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

so i hear that a quite a couple of peeps are gone be strapped up in this picnic thing i just hope their aint no beef out there. peace in the hood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 16 2009, 09:09 AM~14204341
> *so i hear that a quite a couple of peeps are gone be strapped up in this picnic thing i just hope their aint no beef out there. peace in the hood :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL WTF!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 16 2009, 07:04 AM~14204585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that is a nice driveway :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2009, 06:57 AM~14204545
> *LOL WTF!
> *



OH SHIT LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 16 2009, 07:07 AM~14204602
> *dam that is a nice driveway  :biggrin:
> *


x284567764563


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 16 2009, 06:09 AM~14204341
> *so i hear that a quite a couple of peeps are gone be strapped up in this picnic thing i just hope their aint no beef out there. peace in the hood :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OH SHIT LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

THIS COMPUTER RETARDED


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

sup everyone!!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 16 2009, 10:03 AM~14204920
> *THIS COMPUTER RETARDED
> *


user error.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 16 2009, 11:37 AM~14205123
> *user error.
> *


x2


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$460

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


 







NEW PRODUCT!!!!!

I now carry wheel emblems for recessed knock-off or Dome. The price for a set (4) is $40. Right now I'm stocking what you see below, but I can make any other design you like. You can have your car club name displayed (within the allowable space) on them too for additional $20. The emblems are made of stainless steel and can be painted or powder coated.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 16 2009, 10:04 AM~14204585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  real nice


----------



## mr.serio (Jun 15, 2009)

I GOTTA GO TO THE MIA SOON ESE


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

SERIOOO FROM EL VVVARRRRIO


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 16 2009, 09:09 AM~14204341
> *so i hear that a quite a couple of peeps are gone be strapped up in this picnic thing i just hope their aint no beef out there. peace in the hood :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



no there won't be cuz there will be cops there so tell who ever has been saying that to keep them home


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 16 2009, 02:08 PM~14206631
> *no there won't be cuz there will be cops there so tell who ever has been saying that to keep them home
> *


x 305 guns are for punks :420:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 16 2009, 01:26 PM~14206811
> *x 305 guns are for punks :420:
> *


Its a family event not a gang fight.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i remember wen this happen at the straight pimpin picnic come on ppl this shit is a family/community outing


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 16 2009, 02:34 PM~14206921
> *Its a family event not a gang fight.
> *


exactly...its bad enough u gotta smoke hiding from da crackas :420:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 16 2009, 11:37 AM~14206953
> *i remember wen this happen at the straight pimpin picnic come on ppl this shit is a family/community outing
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 16 2009, 02:42 PM~14207006
> *exactly...its bad enough u gotta smoke hiding from da crackas :420:
> *



they ain't gonna care if you smoke ur bud its the guns they don't want guns kill weed don't


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

SAY NO TO GUNS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

COME ON NOW DOGG YOU KNOW THEY GONE BE PEOPLE IDIOT ENOUGH TO TAKE THEIR GUNS OUT THERE CUS IT ALWAYS HAPPENS EVEN IF THEY SAY NAW NAW WE AINT BRINGING SHIT


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 16 2009, 03:01 PM~14207224
> *they ain't gonna care if you smoke ur bud its the guns they don't want guns kill weed don't
> *


TODAY I GOT HIGH... AND NOBODY DIED!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 16 2009, 03:15 PM~14207335
> *COME ON NOW DOGG YOU KNOW THEY GONE BE PEOPLE IDIOT ENOUGH TO TAKE THEIR GUNS OUT THERE CUS IT ALWAYS HAPPENS EVEN IF THEY SAY NAW NAW WE AINT BRINGING SHIT
> *



well if they do they can't say no one warned them there will be i think 4 cops and then 3 under cover so its up to them loco


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 16 2009, 03:19 PM~14207369
> *TODAY I GOT HIGH... AND NOBODY DIED!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 16 2009, 12:19 PM~14207372
> *well if they do they can't say no one warned them  there will be i think 4 cops and then 3 under cover so its up to them loco
> *



no no i feel you danny i know what your sayin dogg but im just saying theirs people
dumb enough to do that you feel me


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 16 2009, 03:21 PM~14207397
> *no no i feel you danny i know what your sayin dogg but im just saying theirs people
> dumb enough to do that you feel me
> *



well they need to make sure they got bail money :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 16 2009, 12:30 PM~14207460
> *well they need to make sure they got bail money  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ****** GONE HAVE COPS SEARCHING AT THE ENTRANCE LOL


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Cant wait 2 see all the lolos ova there .....some good stuff cummin' out. !!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

>


[/quote]
ohhh yea i wont miss that target


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

does anyone have the 411 on this car show on this saturday coming up?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

>


[/quote]
ready aim  fire :machinegun: :guns: thats for the blind people


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SATURDAY JUNE 20, 2009
CarShowKing.com
Presents
4th Annual Men’s Pro-Am Basketball Tournament & CAR SHOW
@ Dillard High School
2501 NW 11th Street
Fort Lauderdale FL. 33311


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 16 2009, 03:28 PM~14207994
> *SATURDAY JUNE 20, 2009
> CarShowKing.com
> Presents
> ...


wonder how many people are gona show up with the picnic a week away ill be there thanks for the info homie :thumbsup:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Thatz probably a cocolo show.??...no lowlos.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 16 2009, 01:33 PM~14208056
> *Thatz probably a cocolo show.??...no lowlos.
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 16 2009, 03:33 PM~14208056
> *Thatz probably a cocolo show.??...no lowlos.
> *


prolly to compete whos got the best brand of cerial or sesame street characters on there car :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2009, 01:37 PM~14208099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be there!! Stop by the booth


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 16 2009, 01:35 PM~14208077
> *prolly to compete whos got the best brand of cerial or sesame street characters on there car  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 16 2009, 01:32 PM~14208039
> *wonder how many people are gona show up with the picnic a week away ill be there thanks for the info homie  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 16 2009, 04:38 PM~14208110
> *We'll be there!! Stop by the booth
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

all the info on the show...


Saturday June 20,2009

@ Dillard High School
2501 NW 11th Street
Fort Lauderdale FL. 33311

HOSTED BY:
CarShowKing.com & Face it Athletics

SHOW IS OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
CLASSES BY MAKES & MODELS

LOW RIDERS * DONKS * BOXES * BUBBLES
IMPORTS * EUROS * SPORT COMPACTS * LUXURY
SUV'S * TRUCKS * MINI TRUCKS * SPORT BIKES
CHOPPERS * CRUISERS * CLASSICS * & MORE

BEST CLUB TROPHY & CASH PRIZE ( Club with most members)
5 FOOT TROPHY & $300 FOR 1st (For Cash pay Out Min of 30 Members)
4 FOOT TROPHY & $200 FOR 2nd (For Cash pay Out Min of 25 Members)
3 FOOT TROPHY & $100 FOR 3rd (For Cash pay Out Min of 20 Members)

KING of SHOW 5 FOOT TROPHY & CASH PRIZE $100
QUEEN of SHOW 5 FOOT TROPHY & CASH PRIZE $100 (For Cash Pay Out Min of 10 Female Rides)

SPECIALTY AWARDS:
BEST DISPLAY
BEST RIMS
BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR

Roll In/Registration opens @ 8am till 11am
Show hours 12pm to 6pm
(Show Vehicles & Vendors must move in and setup before 12pm)

Car Show Registration
$30 Before June 15, 2009 (PreRegister on www.CarShowKing.com )
$40 @ The Gate Day of Show
Registration (includes 2 people)

SPECTATOR FEE $10.00
KIDS UNDER 6 (FREE PARKING)

Come support your local shows!
Come one come all!

For Sponsorship or Booth Space & Car Show Information & list of show classes visit www.CarShowKing.com
Or email us at [email protected] Or Call/Text 305 333-1112

F.I.A show me the money 4th Annual Men’s Pro-Am Basketball Tournament Information

26,000.00 In Cash Prizes that’s right not a miss print 26,000.00
If you think that your team has what it takes to take it all then sign up today
Special invited Guess will be in the building
Music brought to you by Fort Lauderdale’s # 1 Dj SCO

First 20 team’s only no exceptions!!!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 16 2009, 01:38 PM~14208110
> *We'll be there!! Stop by the booth
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 16 2009, 01:47 PM~14208183
> *all the info on the show...
> Saturday June 20,2009
> 
> ...


 :uh: its waste of money those shows rather wait for the pinic next week


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2009, 01:37 PM~14208099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 16 2009, 05:11 AM~14204054
> *Cleaning out the garage, ALL parts in Hollywood, Fl...........................for sale pm me for more infor.
> 
> 1966 Impala........................sold
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 16 2009, 01:28 PM~14207994
> *SATURDAY JUNE 20, 2009
> CarShowKing.com
> Presents
> ...


*yea well u know Rollin C.C. will not be attending anything that csk are at!!*


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just what we need.. another three pages bitching about the judging.. lol save your money


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 16 2009, 02:47 PM~14208723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the detail in the car... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jun 16 2009, 01:45 PM~14208175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

*****1993 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS****

PARTS LEFT:

TAILLIGHT EXTENSION $20 EACH
TAILLIGHTS $20 EACH
QUARTER PANEL ROCKER LIGHT/REFLECTOR(NOT THE ROCKER ONLY THE LIGHT THAT GOES IN THE ROCKER) $10 EACH
93 DOOR SIDE MIRRORS $10 EACH
STOCK GRILL $20
HEADLIGHTS WITH TURN LIGHT AND BUCKET $100 EACH/$50 EACH SIDE
FRONT BUMPER GUARDS $10 EACH
TAN DOOR PANELS $150 SET OF 4
DOOR WOOD PULLS AND SPEAKERS $50 SET OF 4
DASH COVER UNDER STEERING WHEEL TAN $15
ASHTRAY TAN $15
DASH WOOD COMPLETE $30
TAN DASH COVER $5
TAN INSIDE FUSE COVER $10

LMK ANY OTHER PARTS NEEDED FROM OUTSIDE,INSIDE,ENGINE PARTS.

ALSO SELLING FRAME WITH CHEVY 350 COMPLETE RUNNING WITH TRANNY SHIFTS AND REAR AXLE ALL RUNNING CONDITION. MUST TAKE CAR COMPLETE AND CHANGE TITLE. $150 TAKES ALL OF THIS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 16 2009, 02:42 PM~14207006
> *exactly...its bad enough u gotta smoke hiding from da crackas :420:
> *


WTF LOL!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 16 2009, 04:35 PM~14208077
> *prolly to compete whos got the best brand of cerial or sesame street characters on there car  :biggrin:
> *


Finish your shit already Dre! 

Chris told me your ride is in about 1,000 pieces, so go ahead buy some Elmer's glue and get that shit done for the picnic in 12 days! :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 16 2009, 05:51 PM~14208746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: HE should had never sold that car....I liked his car alot


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL+Jun 16 2009, 03:19 PM~14207369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

>


[/quote]



im ready to hit dat target just like dat :worship:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wat dey do miami :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good mz.lady. and everyone else


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 16 2009, 05:50 PM~14208739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW? THROWBACKS. LOL.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 16 2009, 01:53 PM~14208255
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey is the hangout still on or is everyone wating for after the picnic thankz for the info


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

so wats going on ppl?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

CANT WAIT TILL THE PICNIC!!!! :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14210998
> *CANT WAIT TILL THE PICNIC!!!! :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


x305 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 11 2009, 11:54 AM~14159644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow... dats nice!! WUT EVA HAPPENED TO DAT CAR???


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 16 2009, 06:43 PM~14210756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TO BAD THE REGAL IS GONE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 16 2009, 10:06 PM~14210998
> *CANT WAIT TILL THE PICNIC!!!! :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST THE FLYER TO THE PICNIC COMING UP... IVE BEEN GOIN PAGE BY PAGE ALL THE WAY THRU JUNE1ST AND CANT FIND IT...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 16 2009, 09:34 PM~14211395
> *OMG CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST THE FLYER TO THE PICNIC COMING UP... IVE BEEN GOIN PAGE BY PAGE ALL THE WAY THRU JUNE1ST AND CANT FIND IT...
> *



1ST ANNUAL PICNIC
FUN IN THE SUN
JUNE 29, 2008
CB. SMITH PARK
101 N. FLAMINGO RD
PEMBROKE PINES, FL

WE WILL BE SERVING FOOD AND DRINK ON A
FRIST COME FRIST SEVERD BASES

ALSO WE WILL GIVE OUT AWARDS
BEST PAINT, BEST MOTOR
BEST INTERIOR, BEST OF SHOW
AND BEST HOPPER.
THE HOP OFF ANYTHING GOES .

THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT KIDS ARE WELCOME SO LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO PEALING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 16 2009, 10:34 PM~14211395
> *OMG CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST THE FLYER TO THE PICNIC COMING UP... IVE BEEN GOIN PAGE BY PAGE ALL THE WAY THRU JUNE1ST AND CANT FIND IT...
> *











ATTN: TO ALL GOING TO THE PICNIC IF YOU ARE IN A CAR CLUB YOU ALL NEED TO SHOW UP TOGETHER THERE WILL BE NO SAVING SPOTSFOR NO ONE MANY PEOPLE WILL BE SHOWING UP..........

ANY INFO NEEDED PM ME THANKS 


if anyone is coming from out of town this is the official hotel of the picnic 
they have gave you a fixed rate from 110.00 a night to 75.00 and night book your rooms now + tax its only a 10 to 15 min drive to the park


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 16 2009, 09:27 PM~14211291
> *wow... dats nice!! WUT EVA HAPPENED TO DAT CAR???
> *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2009, 07:41 PM~14211493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2009, 07:41 PM~14211493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 16 2009, 06:50 PM~14210816
> *hey is the hangout still on or is everyone wating for after the picnic  thankz for the info
> *


 wat hangout is goin on ??? :dunno:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn this shits DEAD... must mean everybodies workin on their cars... :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 16 2009, 10:41 PM~14211493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM,...WAS THAT UR CAR? LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:38 PM~14211445
> *1ST ANNUAL PICNIC
> FUN IN THE SUN
> JUNE 29, 2008
> ...



UMMM, ITS JUNE 28................ NOT JUNE29.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 16 2009, 10:41 PM~14211489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T.H.A.N.K. Y.O.U.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2009, 05:22 PM~14209027
> *Finish your shit already Dre!
> 
> Chris told me your ride is in about 1,000 pieces, so go ahead buy some Elmer's glue and get that shit done for the picnic in 12 days!  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: wasup meng how things been and as for the ride its gona be comin together finally just had to tie up some loose ends but shell be out soon  not for the picnic but ill be there soo pm me your fukin numba :twak: i need to ask u somethin


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 16 2009, 07:57 PM~14211682
> * wat hangout is goin on ??? :dunno:
> *


the one at the tattoo shop on wensday nights


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 17 2009, 06:41 AM~14214805
> *:biggrin: wasup meng how things been and as for the ride its gona be comin together finally just had to tie up some loose ends but shell be out soon   not for the picnic but ill be there soo pm me your fukin numba  :twak: i need to ask u somethin
> *


 :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 16 2009, 06:50 PM~14210816
> *hey is the hangout still on or is everyone wating for after the picnic  thankz for the info
> *


IM BRINGING THE MONTY TONITE. :biggrin: AND THE 64 IS COMING OUT AGAIN.
WE DONT BABY SIT OUR CARS. WE DRIVE THEM BITCHES. :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 17 2009, 10:42 AM~14215788
> *IM BRINGING THE MONTY TONITE. :biggrin:  AND THE 64 IS COMING OUT AGAIN.
> WE DONT BABY SIT OUR CARS. WE DRIVE THEM BITCHES. :cheesy:
> *


DAM RIGHT!!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 17 2009, 07:42 AM~14215788
> *IM BRINGING THE MONTY TONITE. :biggrin:  AND THE 64 IS COMING OUT AGAIN.
> WE DONT BABY SIT OUR CARS. WE DRIVE THEM BITCHES. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: how it should be :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 17 2009, 07:42 AM~14215788
> *IM BRINGING THE MONTY TONITE. :biggrin:  AND THE 64 IS COMING OUT AGAIN.
> WE DONT BABY SIT OUR CARS. WE DRIVE THEM BITCHES. :cheesy:
> *


COULD NOT HAVE BEEN SAID ANY BETTER


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 17 2009, 07:42 AM~14215788
> *IM BRINGING THE MONTY TONITE. :biggrin:  AND THE 64 IS COMING OUT AGAIN.
> WE DONT BABY SIT OUR CARS. WE DRIVE THEM BITCHES. :cheesy:
> *


are u staying this time? lol


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 16 2009, 04:48 PM~14208727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tito !!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 17 2009, 07:54 AM~14215867
> *are u staying this time? lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YEAH IM STAYING.......C/M :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 17 2009, 08:11 AM~14215950
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YEAH IM STAYING.......C/M :biggrin:
> *


c/m???


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my regal. Just the body with interior. If your interested hit me up on a PM


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 17 2009, 11:27 AM~14216068
> *c/m???
> *



it stands for cali/medillin, i think :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*One more week!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 17 2009, 09:18 AM~14216575
> *it stands for cali/medillin, i think  :biggrin:
> *


sup dude where the fuck u been at?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 17 2009, 08:27 AM~14216068
> *c/m???
> *


come mierda...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jun 17 2009, 09:26 AM~14216639
> *come mierda...?
> *


thats wat i thought


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 17 2009, 09:30 AM~14216666
> *thats wat i thought
> *


lol que vola? hows that fleet coming?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 17 2009, 12:22 PM~14216600
> *sup dude where the fuck u been at?
> *



ive been here but really nothing to look at miami fest no more. i stay on other topics.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 17 2009, 09:51 AM~14216856
> *ive been here but really nothing to look at miami fest no more. i stay on other topics.....
> *


yea well i havent lost faith in miami fest...lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jun 17 2009, 09:26 AM~14216639
> *come mierda...?
> *


exactly......... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 17 2009, 10:14 AM~14217120
> *exactly......... :biggrin:
> *


sorry i couldnt understand ******* language...lol j/k


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 17 2009, 10:21 AM~14217187
> *sorry i couldnt understand ******* language...lol j/k
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 17 2009, 07:42 AM~14215788
> *IM BRINGING THE MONTY TONITE. :biggrin:  AND THE 64 IS COMING OUT AGAIN.
> WE DONT BABY SIT OUR CARS. WE DRIVE THEM BITCHES. :cheesy:
> *


your are a cry baby :tears: so is carlos


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 17 2009, 12:20 PM~14216591
> *One more week!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 17 2009, 11:20 AM~14216591
> *One more week!!!  :biggrin:
> *


This is Soooooo going to be a FLEETWOOD FEST ! ! ! lol


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Is the hangout gonna be on point 2nyte or what???? :dunno:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 17 2009, 10:05 AM~14217023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Jun 17 2009, 03:34 PM~14218608
> *how much
> *


LoLo whats up with the towncar


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 16 2009, 02:48 PM~14208727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit was on point!... :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 17 2009, 12:36 PM~14218621
> *LoLo whats up with the towncar
> *


its chillin :biggrin: been working on the sheiks jag i was with that ***** q yesterday


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 17 2009, 02:48 PM~14218130
> *your are a cry baby  :tears: so is carlos
> *


????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Jun 17 2009, 03:53 PM~14218762
> *its chillin :biggrin: been working on the sheiks jag i was with that ***** q yesterday
> *


  Shit I know yall going to be doing some crazy last minte shit & pull out a hopper


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

5 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR, luxridez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 17 2009, 11:52 AM~14216312
> *Selling my regal. Just the body with interior. If your interested hit me up on a PM
> *


HUH?? WHY U SAY JUST BODY WIT INTERIOR? WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST OF THE CAR?? U GOT PICS??? POST EM UP


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Anyone know of any Mobile Soda Blasting companies in South Florida? I need a contact.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 17 2009, 03:58 PM~14218814
> *5 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR, luxridez
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

hey guys im hoping someone can help me out, last year at the boulevard aces picnic there was a bad ass grand national, i believe it was gray and black 2 tone, anyone have pics or know what car im talking about? thanks!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2009, 09:25 AM~14215637
> *:0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 17 2009, 12:58 PM~14218814
> *5 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR, luxridez
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 17 2009, 12:58 PM~14218814
> *5 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR, luxridez
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yo wats poppin


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TRYMEBCH, tru6lu305, *Born 2 Die*, caprice ridah
:wave: :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 17 2009, 03:00 PM~14218840
> *HUH?? WHY U SAY JUST BODY WIT INTERIOR? WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST OF THE CAR?? U GOT PICS??? POST EM UP
> *


People in here know my regal. Fully candy patterned out gold leaf blah blah blah,. Im selling it like that because that's how I want to sell it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 17 2009, 01:30 PM~14219119
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TRYMEBCH, tru6lu305, Born 2 Die, caprice ridah
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


yo wats good ***** hows da lac


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*wuz up mazda350*_ :wave:_


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2009, 02:03 PM~14218877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you need done homie


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 12 2009, 01:40 AM~14167889
> *Dose anyone know who car this is
> 
> 
> ...



thats my boy sam from puro orgullo plant city


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 17 2009, 02:06 PM~14219404
> *yo wats good ***** hows da lac
> *


good man getting some motivation..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jun 17 2009, 02:45 PM~14219797
> *wuz up mazda350 :wave:
> *


_
wat up shrek!!!! lol_


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

now i no y it is so hard to do custom work uffin: :tears: hno: :wow: 
iam going crazy fuck one more week homies


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jun 17 2009, 04:19 PM~14219005
> *hey guys im hoping someone can help me out,  last year at the boulevard aces picnic there was a bad ass grand national,  i believe it was gray and black 2 tone,  anyone have pics or know what car im talking about?    thanks!!
> *


???


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

anyone ever know what happed to the 95 or 94 big body fleetwood that has all gold bumpers...what happened to it.. that was a tight ass car????


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jun 17 2009, 02:45 PM~14219797
> *wuz up mazda350 :wave:
> *


_

Que bolon!_


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up tito


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK+Jun 17 2009, 04:08 PM~14220676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup jorge...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 17 2009, 04:10 PM~14220701
> *que bola!
> sup jorge...
> *


sup homie!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 17 2009, 04:14 PM~14220742
> *sup homie!!
> *


same ol same ol here just lurking


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, tonyy305 :wave: :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+Jun 16 2009, 05:50 PM~14208741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 17 2009, 04:38 PM~14220928
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, tonyy305 :wave:  :wave: yo wats poppin
> *



what uphommie just chillin.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 17 2009, 06:55 PM~14220531
> *what you need done homie
> *


Just need some OG splatter paint stripped out from a trunk area. Looking for a Mobile service to commence on this small project.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

PICTURES OF MY FIREWALL :biggrin: :biggrin: MY REGAL IS FOR SALE ANY MORE INFO HIT ME UP


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 17 2009, 04:03 PM~14220628
> *now i no y it is so hard to do custom work  uffin:  :tears:  hno:  :wow:
> iam going crazy fuck one more week homies
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 17 2009, 06:03 PM~14220628
> *now i no y it is so hard to do custom work  uffin:  :tears:  hno:  :wow:
> iam going crazy fuck one more week homies
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 17 2009, 06:57 PM~14221115
> *PICTURES OF MY FIREWALL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  MY REGAL IS FOR SALE ANY MORE INFO HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> ...


POST PICS..............OF THE REGAL PLEASE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2009, 05:51 PM~14221059
> *Just need some OG splatter paint stripped out from a trunk area.  Looking for a Mobile service to commence on this small project.
> *


i do metal work and sand blasting let me no


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 17 2009, 05:57 PM~14221115
> *PICTURES OF MY FIREWALL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  MY REGAL IS FOR SALE ANY MORE INFO HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homie


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 17 2009, 05:17 PM~14220093
> *Magik007 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, *Gold Rush Regal, Magik007, *ripsta85


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 17 2009, 07:03 PM~14220628
> *now i no y it is so hard to do custom work  uffin:  :tears:  hno:  :wow:
> iam going crazy fuck one more week homies
> 
> ...



Let me know when you want to re-do that top right. I'll give you a good price.



I'm not trying to be a dick, but wow.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 17 2009, 04:04 PM~14220639
> *anyone ever know what happed to the 95 or 94 big body fleetwood that has all gold bumpers...what happened to it.. that was a tight ass car????
> *


IF YOU TALKING ABOUT THE BRANDYWINE ONE. ITS HERE AT THE CRIB CHILLING


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 17 2009, 07:31 PM~14221927
> *Let me know when you want to re-do that top right. I'll give you a good price.
> I'm not trying to be a dick, but wow.
> *


this is my first time you feel me if i fuck up i just try again and again
untilll i get it right thanks for your help homie :uh:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Blah.. How we doing today?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 17 2009, 10:04 PM~14222305
> *this is my first time you feel me if i fuck up i just try again and again
> untilll i get it right thanks for your help homie :uh:
> *


Just looking out. It'll be a shame that such a nice car has some rookie work on it. You should practice on random panels first until you're ready. Then get loose on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jun 17 2009, 06:59 PM~14220568
> *thats my boy sam from puro orgullo plant city
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Han's thankz alot for helping me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I gott upgrade my rear pump


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 17 2009, 11:19 PM~14223285
> *Hans, thankz alot for helping me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I gott upgrade my rear pump
> *



no prob homie... :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jun 17 2009, 01:19 PM~14219005
> *hey guys im hoping someone can help me out,  last year at the boulevard aces picnic there was a bad ass grand national,  i believe it was gray and black 2 tone,  anyone have pics or know what car im talking about?    thanks!!
> *


i have the pictures some where i'll have to look for them , the car is originally out of hollywood than it went threw a couple different owners . the last guy did a nice job with it .....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 15 2009, 03:04 PM~14195749
> *what dey do miami got this flipdown brand new in the box need to go last one i got left never opened or used everything included clearest picture u can get in this size
> 
> asking 220
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Up for trade for Dayton or Zenith 13x7 w tires (no chinas). These are 14x6 zenith w tires and rims are in perfect condition...........pm if interested.
If you want to buy them, make me an offer


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

que la verga loco :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: lylorly, WhiteChocolate, *MISTER ED*
sup mang!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 17 2009, 06:31 PM~14221927
> *Let me know when you want to re-do that top right. I'll give you a good price.
> I'm not trying to be a dick, but wow.
> *


 :0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 18 2009, 11:06 AM~14226883
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHW88wdEyFM...player_embedded
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:  just a kid trying to grow up much love for that homie 


> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 18 2009, 09:06 AM~14226883
> *:0
> *


let him stay in his warehouse and i will stay in mine you feel me :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 17 2009, 09:09 PM~14223140
> *Just looking out. It'll be a shame that such a nice car has some rookie work on it. You should practice on random panels first until you're ready. Then get loose on it.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie good looking out we need more guys like you in the
hood you feel me i can not wait to see your regal when it comes out
keep lowrider alive :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

How was the hangout last nyte?? i pased by and saw 2 pigs( i mean cops ) post'd up on the other side of 27 ave ( waitin' 2 move in ) hno:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 18 2009, 08:49 AM~14227193
> *How was the hangout last nyte?? i pased by and saw 2 pigs( i mean cops ) post'd up on the other side of 27 ave ( waitin' 2 move in )  hno:
> *


IT WAS GOOD. BUT THE PIGS WERE HERE CAUSE A PURSE GOT SNATCHED, THATS ALL. :angry:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 18 2009, 09:10 AM~14227351
> *IT WAS GOOD. BUT THE PIGS WERE HERE CAUSE A PURSE GOT SNATCHED, THATS ALL. :angry:
> *


the cops where there because dre was hopping the monte they had to see it  :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

POST UP THE PICTURES OF ALL THE CARS HOPPIN! WE WANNA SEE IT 2!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus good errybody

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FUCQH8RS, MR.GRUMPY, DOUBLE-O, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, Bowtie South, 06hemiram, AyceeKay


9 more days to the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 18 2009, 10:44 AM~14227592
> *the cops where there because dre was hopping the monte they had to see it    :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 18 2009, 10:40 AM~14228118
> *:roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wtf happen to creepin cutty?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 17 2009, 11:19 PM~14223285
> *Han's thankz alot for helping me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I gott upgrade my rear pump
> *


i got a pump 4 sale....all chrome cce street pump. it's a great pump for the rear.this pump was barely used so the motor and pumphead are almost new. just need to add dumps to it...holla if u are interested.


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 18 2009, 02:46 PM~14230032
> *i got a pump 4 sale....all chrome cce street pump. it's a great pump for the rear.this pump was barely used so the motor and pumphead are almost new. just need to add dumps to it...holla if u are interested.
> *


oye flaco wats up bro how u doing wen u get a chance hit me up with a pm i got to hola at u dale


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jun 18 2009, 11:16 AM~14226943
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHW88wdEyFM...player_embedded
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN LOCS...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 17 2009, 04:35 PM~14219146
> *People in here know my regal. Fully candy patterned out gold leaf blah blah blah,. Im selling it like that because that's how I want to sell it
> *


OH.. NEVERMIND THEN..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, CADILLAC D, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 18 2009, 03:26 PM~14231030
> *monte24, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, CADILLAC D, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup fool!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 18 2009, 03:38 PM~14231147
> *sup fool!
> *


CHILLIN


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 18 2009, 06:26 PM~14231030
> *monte24, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, CADILLAC D, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUTS GOOD! LOL..... :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 18 2009, 05:26 PM~14231030
> *monte24, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, CADILLAC D, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP *****


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

F/S GIVE ME A HOLLA 7864470197!
BLACK BERRY... 5000.00
THE GREAT WHITE... 6000.00


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

lowlyfephill my *****


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jun 18 2009, 06:33 PM~14231696
> *F/S GIVE ME A HOLLA 7864470197!
> BLACK BERRY... 5000.00
> THE GREAT WHITE... 6000.00
> ...


G/L ON THE SALE. REAL CLEAN FLEETWOODS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

my hurse coming along for the big m








laying kandy next


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 18 2009, 04:47 PM~14231890
> *my hurse coming along for the big m
> 
> 
> ...


nice cant wait to see it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 18 2009, 07:39 PM~14231781
> *lowlyfephill my *****
> *


YEAAAAAAH COME ON, COOOOME ON!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

1959 ONE PIECE REAR BUMPER

1975 SKIRTS W TRIM. (METAL)










1964 IMPALA GRILLE

3 ROW UNIVERSAL ALUMINUM RADIATOR (WAS IN THE 64)

CHROME HARMONIC BALANCER COVER FOR BIG BLOCK CHEVY (METAL NOT PLASTIC)

2 GROUP 24 GEL BATTERIES.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

IIMPALAA HERE U GO HOMEY


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i got one for you laz...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

damn who ?????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:09 PM~14232842
> *i got one for you laz...!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 18 2009, 04:47 PM~14231890
> *my hurse coming along for the big m
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i found her on the side of the road....not a bad find huh...?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 18 2009, 06:31 PM~14232407
> *IIMPALAA HERE U GO HOMEY
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 18 2009, 06:31 PM~14232407
> *IIMPALAA HERE U GO HOMEY
> 
> 
> ...




NICE BIKE BUT THAT LOOKS LIKE SHREK NEXT TO IT! :uh: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

WATCH OUT LAZ AND CLAUDIO YOU GOT COMPETITION.....LOL....


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 18 2009, 08:45 PM~14233225
> *NICE BIKE BUT THAT LOOKS LIKE SHREK NEXT TO IT! :uh:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: LOWLYFEPHILL, 305low, bckbmpr84, Who Productions, richie562, BUBBA-D, DANNY305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, hialeah305boyz

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:46 PM~14233235
> *WATCH OUT LAZ AND CLAUDIO YOU GOT COMPETITION.....LOL....
> 
> 
> ...


aww look at daddy sammy how cute I <3 him :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 18 2009, 09:45 PM~14233225
> *NICE BIKE BUT THAT LOOKS LIKE SHREK NEXT TO IT! :uh:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:51 PM~14233277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remeber back then the village people from 1979

now we have the village ladys from 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:51 PM~14233277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beached whales?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

theres always a hater out there huh...? keep it up i just gained two more tryin to get 5 b4 i go to sleep...!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:59 PM~14233341
> *theres always a hater out there huh...? keep it up i just gained two more tryin to get 5 b4 i go to sleep...!
> *


it happens hommie i did know ur boriqua


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 18 2009, 06:45 PM~14233225
> *NICE BIKE BUT THAT LOOKS LIKE SHREK NEXT TO IT! :uh:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


lol thats wrong :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

F/S 1982 CHEVY CAPRICE COUPE,KANDY LIME GOLD,350 RUNS,PEANUT BUTTER INTERIOR,90 FRONT AND BACK,CADI MOLDINGS...HAD HYDRAULICS..ASKING $3500.00 O.B.O PM FOR MORE INFO OR INTERRESTED......TRADES WELCOME FOR DAILY DRIVER...file:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/4.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/5.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/6.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/7.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/8.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/9.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/10.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/11.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/12.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/13.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/14.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/3.jpg


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICECOUPE_@Jun 18 2009, 09:03 PM~14233378
> *F/S 1982 CHEVY CAPRICE COUPE,KANDY LIME GOLD,350 RUNS,PEANUT BUTTER INTERIOR,90 FRONT AND BACK,CADI MOLDINGS...HAD HYDRAULICS..ASKING $3500.00 O.B.O PM FOR MORE INFO OR INTERRESTED......TRADES WELCOME FOR DAILY DRIVER...file:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/4.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/5.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/6.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/7.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/8.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/9.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/10.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/11.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/12.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/13.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/14.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Inspiron1721/Pictures/caprice/3.jpg
> *


DAMM PICS DIDN.T UPLOAD....... :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:59 PM~14233341
> *theres always a hater out there huh...? keep it up i just gained two more tryin to get 5 b4 i go to sleep...!
> *


 :uh: The camera is on point, but them ladies ain't. :uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2009, 06:07 PM~14233413
> *:uh:  The camera is on point, but them ladies ain't.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:51 PM~14233277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lechonas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 18 2009, 04:46 PM~14230032
> *i got a pump 4 sale....all chrome cce street pump. it's a great pump for the rear.this pump was barely used so the motor and pumphead are almost new. just need to add dumps to it...holla if u are interested.
> *


ok Ill let you know if anything ...Thankz


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 18 2009, 07:56 PM~14233324
> *remeber back then the village people from 1979
> 
> now we have the village ladys from 2009  :biggrin:
> *


you funny homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 18 2009, 05:31 PM~14232407
> *IIMPALAA HERE U GO HOMEY
> 
> 
> ...




id hit it :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICECOUPE_@Jun 18 2009, 09:06 PM~14233409
> *DAMM PICS DIDN.T UPLOAD....... :uh:
> *


couldn't upload them pics...if you wanna see the car its on craigslist...look up 1982 chevy caprice..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 18 2009, 05:47 PM~14231890
> *my hurse coming along for the big m
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICECOUPE_@Jun 18 2009, 07:17 PM~14233489
> *couldn't upload them pics...if you wanna see the car its on craigslist...look up 1982 chevy caprice..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i seen it looks clean


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 18 2009, 09:20 PM~14233509
> *i seen it  looks clean
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 18 2009, 08:16 PM~14233484
> *id hit it  :thumbsup:
> *



WITH MY DUALLY! :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jun 18 2009, 06:48 PM~14233251
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: LOWLYFEPHILL, 305low, bckbmpr84, Who Productions, richie562, BUBBA-D, DANNY305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, hialeah305boyz
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

53 2dr chevy bomb 5500.00 let me no anybody








786-380-6468


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

$10 dollars for a drawing of your car pm me or hit me up at 7869733968 or at myspace.com/jacswan305


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14232860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i should had tagged along...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:27 PM~14233060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD NICE PIC WHO


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$460

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 18 2009, 07:26 PM~14234100
> *LOOKS GOOD NICE PIC WHO
> *


Thank you Galo......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, CAPRICECOUPE, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*, chevyboy01, LOWLYFEPHILL, 93brougham


WUZZ GOOD MO  GOT THEM BREWS WAITIN FOR US NEXT WEEK


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I got one more for the haters.....!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Lowridergame305, MizzLowRiderLady, LOWLYFEPHILL :wave: :wave:


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 18 2009, 10:58 PM~14234452
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Lowridergame305, MizzLowRiderLady, LOWLYFEPHILL :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 18 2009, 11:49 PM~14234367
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Lowridergame305, CAPRICECOUPE, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, chevyboy01, LOWLYFEPHILL, 93brougham
> WUZZ GOOD MO   GOT THEM BREWS WAITIN FOR US NEXT WEEK
> *


fo sho ***** gettin these thangs ready for the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What up jeff


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats going on tom ...i just got back from the shop got alot of shit done already


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jun 19 2009, 12:22 AM~14234713
> *whats up
> *


Chilling homie....damn fool I cant stop thing about the 28th.....alot of ppl comeing from out of town I already know the hopp off is going to be raww as fuck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jun 19 2009, 12:23 AM~14234728
> *whats going on tom ...i just got back from the shop got alot of shit done already
> *


 :0 Damn about time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 12:28 AM~14234777
> *:0 Damn about time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sorry not that one yet ...i was at shieks building another car for the picnic


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

some funny shit... :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFdLyruF9z0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jun 19 2009, 12:30 AM~14234804
> *sorry not that one yet ...i was at shieks building another car for the picnic
> *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Jun 18 2009, 08:27 PM~14233060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not hating on the pic itself, or the girls. but pictures like these sometimes need some touching up. 

(hope everyone knows that the majority of magazine shoots are touched up. although i think phils LRM photos dont get touched up. atleast i havent noticed) 









original


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

no all mag photos get touched up...!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 19 2009, 12:37 AM~14235522
> *no all mag photos get touched up...!
> *


yea thats what ive always heard. but i didnt wanna say something i wasnt 100% sure about. :cheesy:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MY OLD CUTTY. I MISS THIS SHIT.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

long story......... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 18 2009, 10:51 PM~14235641
> *long story......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. well nice helper, i wouldnt call it a grease monkey though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 01:51 AM~14235641
> *long story......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thatz crazy


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 12:51 AM~14235641
> *long story......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap :wow:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

GREY GOOSE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 18 2009, 10:54 PM~14235667
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Thatz crazy
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 02:00 AM~14235716
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pet????


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 02:00 AM~14235716
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



i was gonna say them sum mean ass ducks...like at amelia ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 18 2009, 11:02 PM~14235739
> *That's a pet????
> *


something like that , there's like six of them running wild :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 02:12 AM~14235806
> *something like that , there's like six of them running wild  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 18 2009, 10:47 PM~14235606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hhmmm those look familiar!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:10 PM~14232860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who, who's that?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 18 2009, 11:36 PM~14235970
> *who, who's that?
> *


its me lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

tinkerbell :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 19 2009, 02:54 AM~14236083
> *its me lol
> *


lookin good


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 19 2009, 12:00 AM~14236127
> *lookin good
> *


thank u


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

mstinkerbell305, Low_Ski_13...yoooooooooo que bola


----------



## mstinkerbell305 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 19 2009, 02:55 AM~14236092
> *tinkerbell :wave:
> *



QUE BOLA :biggrin:


----------



## mstinkerbell305 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 19 2009, 03:33 AM~14236278
> *mstinkerbell305, Low_Ski_13...yoooooooooo que bola
> *



WHAT DEY DO


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jun 19 2009, 01:51 AM~14235641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahahahahaaa dem shits dont fuk around they will bite yo ass,more pics of dat granny yall was messin with, some staggs i peeped :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 19 2009, 03:00 AM~14236127
> *lookin good
> *


she can get it


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 18 2009, 11:00 PM~14235716
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


is that Jimmy damn i havent seen that fool in a minute


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:27 PM~14233060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Michelle :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

wen is the contest!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   


> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:46 PM~14233235
> *WATCH OUT LAZ AND CLAUDIO YOU GOT COMPETITION.....LOL....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14232860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 19 2009, 12:54 AM~14236083
> *its me lol
> *


wow nice black paint


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 19 2009, 05:37 AM~14237124
> *is that Jimmy damn i havent seen that fool in a minute
> *


we'll be at the picnic .......


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 18 2009, 10:51 PM~14235641
> *long story......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 19 2009, 01:21 AM~14236573
> *bwahahahahahaaa dem shits dont fuk around they will bite yo ass,more pics of dat granny yall was messin with, some staggs i peeped :biggrin:
> *


on the real forget getting a dog to watch your crib , them gooses aint no joke they'll attack you at the same time too ....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 18 2009, 11:19 PM~14235858
> *Hhmmm those look familiar!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i had my boy paint them over ......i'll post the car soon .


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 12:00 AM~14235716
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


jimmy i got you back if you need me to kill that goose


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I GUESS EVERYONE WORKING ON THERE RIDES FOR DA PICNIC


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 01:51 AM~14235641
> *long story......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn who can help me now do my brakes....... :biggrin: 
























































AFLAC...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *MISTER ED*, lalo22, *rollin_nemo*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 19 2009, 01:44 AM~14235577
> *MY OLD CUTTY.  I MISS THIS SHIT.
> 
> 
> ...



WHO THE [email protected]!K TOLD YOU TO SELL IT......





YOU KNOW I GOT LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 19 2009, 12:43 PM~14238552
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MISTER ED, lalo22, rollin_nemo
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




QUE BOLA BALSERO......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 19 2009, 09:47 AM~14238571
> *QUE BOLA BALSERO......
> *


 :roflmao: sup man when da fuck u coming back out of the batcave?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

JUNE 28


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 19 2009, 12:43 PM~14238550
> *damn who can help me now do my brakes.......  :biggrin:
> AFLAC......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14232860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: id smash it!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 19 2009, 09:53 AM~14238619
> *JUNE 28
> *


***** ....... u lame...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 18 2009, 10:21 PM~14233524
> *WITH MY DUALLY! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 19 2009, 12:37 AM~14235522
> *no all mag photos get touched up...!
> *



::clears throat::

My photos are "touched up" ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 19 2009, 10:45 AM~14239081
> *::clears throat::
> 
> My photos are "touched up" ?
> *



:0 :biggrin: :wave: 


post the pictures of the GNX ....... :cheesy:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14232860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 12:50 PM~14239130
> *:0  :biggrin:  :wave:
> post the pictures of the GNX ....... :cheesy:
> *



I think i just sold them.. I will tell you more later


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 08:10 PM~14232860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ill hit it 

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007, Euro2low :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

u guys are 2 much lol.. thank u guys :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wit a steam roller


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:27 PM~14233060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :nicoderm:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:10 PM~14232860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:27 PM~14233060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



long hair  thick legs :biggrin: latina :cheesy: what more can you ask 4


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:27 PM~14233060
> *
> 
> 
> ...











lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

lmao!

so who's goin 2 the show 2morrow?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ ummmmmm ur stilll ugly


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 19 2009, 12:03 PM~14239791
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  ummmmmm ur stilll ugly
> *


just like u bestie  ur ugliness se me pego from chillin with so much back then.. 

love u nerd :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

man of steel 305, Magik007, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 01:18 PM~14239419
> *Magik007, Euro2low :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 19 2009, 02:16 PM~14239874
> *man of steel 305, Magik007, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Dimelo


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 19 2009, 03:18 PM~14239887
> *Dimelo
> *



naw hommie chilling is it like new lol


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats good Danny


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 19 2009, 12:16 PM~14239874
> *man of steel 305, Magik007, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: wat up big homey


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Jun 19 2009, 03:22 PM~14239927
> *whats good Danny
> *



not much superman how u been


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

working hard n ready for next week, n u everything k


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

what show is tomorrow


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 19 2009, 03:23 PM~14239930
> *:wave: wat up big homey
> *


i'm not big hommie lol but u have a big girly on that pic lol just kidding 
was up with you


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Jun 19 2009, 03:25 PM~14239946
> *working hard n ready for next week, n u everything k
> *


there chilling taking it one day at a time :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 19 2009, 02:20 PM~14239904
> *naw hommie chilling is it like new lol
> *


Always like New LMAO !!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

DANNY305 , Magik007 , STRAIGHTPIMPINCC , monte24 , Born 2 Die

wuts good ppl? 

danny u 4got 2 call me back but its ok I got mins anyways.. are u goin 2 the show 2morro?

monte24 don't 4get 2 go 2 cb smith park at 11 2morro..


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:10 PM~14232860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...love the buildings in the background.....:nicoderm: 



















..........Lookin' tight MZ lady.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 19 2009, 03:35 PM~14240016
> *DANNY305 , Magik007 , STRAIGHTPIMPINCC , monte24 , Born 2 Die
> 
> wuts good ppl?
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 19 2009, 12:26 PM~14239952
> *i'm not big hommie lol but u have a big girly on that pic lol just kidding
> was up with you
> *


lol thats wrong :biggrin: chillin here waiting for that picnic to get here already


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this fleet looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got my new headliner done today.....








and some pillars......


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 01:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: u stop me from tattin to see this!!!! lol haha looks good fulanski



...btw if u get bored put mines on too :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 12:00 AM~14235716
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


In DR my uncle has like 10 of those in his ranch to watch over the land while hes gone. Crazy but true man... Geese are territorial as fuck and quack louder than any watchdog.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 04:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...



nice...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 01:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 19 2009, 04:36 PM~14240511
> *:uh:  u stop me from tattin to see this!!!! lol haha looks good fulanski
> ...btw if u get bored put mines on too  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 03:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 19 2009, 03:39 PM~14241128
> *Nice.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 01:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 19 2009, 12:49 AM~14235623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHEELS


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 18 2009, 08:21 PM~14233524
> *WITH MY DUALLY! :0
> *



LMFAO!!!

Nah homie, you might need to bring out the bobcat on that.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jun 19 2009, 03:41 PM~14241684
> *LMFAO!!!
> 
> Nah homie, you might need to bring out the bobcat on that.
> *


holy shit look who it is...lol


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NORMALLY I BRING IT OUT TO MAKE BREAD!......BUT I CAN DO THIS ONE FOR FREE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 03:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...



LOKING GOOD WHITE BOI :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil somithing i found from back in da days


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 04:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...



looks good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 04:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....


----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

anything going on at towers tonight ?


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

i was just thinkin about takein the linc up there to check it out


----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

whats up with that show tommorrow are the 13's and juice gonna run it or is gonna be boring big rim fest


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 19 2009, 04:01 PM~14241857
> *a lil somithing i found from back in da days
> 
> 
> ...


lowlyfe cherokkee thats ols school :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Jun 19 2009, 07:01 PM~14241857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MIAMI </span>LOW RIDER SHOW BAD ASS
NICE MEMORIES


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone need a fatboy block already plumbed up. checkvalve,dump,yblock,guage. nice !! pm me some offers


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 01:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work................


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 19 2009, 12:46 PM~14238566
> *WHO THE [email protected]!K TOLD YOU TO SELL IT......
> YOU KNOW I GOT LOVE  :biggrin:
> *


lol.... :twak: :twak: :rant: i got me something better... :0 :thumbsup: :worship:  hno: 72 vert..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

gOOd mORniNg MiAmI fEsT!!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 19 2009, 07:01 PM~14241857
> *a lil somithing i found from back in da days
> 
> 
> ...


Jeorge Perez... Damn I still have all those old business cards..lol


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 19 2009, 06:01 PM~14241857
> *a lil somithing i found from back in da days
> 
> 
> ...


dam that's old... the Miami Seaquarium show...and Afro Jimmy with his Riviera...lol


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT 78-80 MONTE CARLO PARTS PM ME


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jun 20 2009, 09:28 AM~14246827
> *ANYBODY GOT 78-80 MONTE CARLO PARTS  PM ME
> *


depends on what you need ........


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 06:27 PM~14233060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE...*


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 19 2009, 07:01 PM~14241857
> *a lil somithing i found from back in da days
> 
> 
> ...



wow look at afro jimmy thats a throw back for real lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

* the hop for the picnic will start at 3:00pm *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2009, 04:32 PM~14240474
> *got my new headliner done today.....
> 
> 
> ...


looking good whiteboi


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 20 2009, 11:44 AM~14246903
> * the hop for the picnic will start at 3:00pm
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

viva cuba....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 20 2009, 12:44 PM~14246903
> * the hop for the picnic will start at 3:00pm
> *


just a lil suggestion....u should designate parking for the hoppers....i remeber last year it was hard to get the hoppers through the crowds and cars to nose up...so if u park them all in one area it might help with getting the cars set up quicker


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 20 2009, 01:42 PM~14247284
> *just a lil suggestion....u should designate parking for the hoppers....i remeber last year it was hard to get the hoppers through the crowds and cars to nose up...so if u park them all in one area it might help with getting the cars set up quicker
> *



that has been taking care of thanks for the info


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *huesone*, SIXONEFORLIFE, bung, tru6lu305, *DANNY305, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO*

:wave: 8 days!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

SIXONEFORLIFE, huesone, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, bung, tru6lu305, DANNY305
:h5:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 20 2009, 01:55 PM~14247365
> *SIXONEFORLIFE, huesone, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, bung, tru6lu305, DANNY305
> :h5:
> *


 :0 You get my PM?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2009, 12:56 PM~14247370
> *:0  You get my PM?
> *


yessir chris told me you might be able to help me with somethin for my motor  hows the ride comin


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2009, 01:53 PM~14247359
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: huesone, SIXONEFORLIFE, bung, tru6lu305, DANNY305, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 20 2009, 01:09 PM~14247457
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: cant wait next sunday


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM63v05KKq4


READY FOR THE PICNIC................. :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 20 2009, 02:21 PM~14247541
> *:biggrin: cant wait next sunday
> *



yes sir it will be great we going to have fun


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Low_Ski_13, MISTER ED, luxridez, xtreme66,* DANNY305*


!TS GO!NG TO BE A N!CE L!NE UP..... :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 20 2009, 01:10 PM~14247061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is 1 bad bitch


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 20 2009, 03:08 PM~14247789
> *that is 1 bad bitch
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4 pumps 4 sale 500.00 or trade some 13's with tires... 1 reds... completly new plumbing fiting etc, 1 showtime new return hose new dump, 2 cce with new motors 1 has a new dump everything is good... 7864470197Q!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO+Jun 20 2009, 01:59 PM~14247386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Thatz 1 sweet 61 myninja !!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 20 2009, 04:28 PM~14248193
> *Thatz 1 sweet 61 myninja !!!
> *


Thank you.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to thank every one that came out to help me....Michelle I cant thank you enough....!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 06:16 PM~14248710
> *I want to thank every one that came out to help me....Michelle I cant thank you enough....!
> *


pics....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 20 2009, 02:36 PM~14248790
> *pics....
> *


cant...not yet...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 03:16 PM~14248710
> *I want to thank every one that came out to help me....Michelle I cant thank you enough....!
> *


big ups i heard it was a good day out today :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 03:16 PM~14248710
> *I want to thank every one that came out to help me....Michelle I cant thank you enough....!
> *


no prob... nd I like 2 thank u as well 4 helpin me out with these pics 2..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

laz besides the heat..it was a great day...im going over the photos now and i got some really great shots...and michelle no problem....LETS GET IT...!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 03:44 PM~14248833
> *laz besides the heat..it was a great day...im going over the photos now and i got some really great shots...and michelle no problem....LETS GET IT...!
> *


u gotta give a lil preview off dem pics :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Reppin the BIG *M*. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho, still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 03:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 03:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one that was white right.....looking good tight work the big M is doing it big mad props


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2009, 03:03 PM~14248081
> *Trying to get the rag cooled down for the picnic, ya know what I'm sayin?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Car 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 20 2009, 06:56 PM~14248871
> *thats one that was white right.....looking good tight work the big M is doing it big mad props
> *


nope its the red and black one


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 20 2009, 03:59 PM~14248884
> *nope its the red and black one
> *


damm it came out good mad props


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 03:59 PM~14248885
> *:biggrin:
> *


str8 thats wats up


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 20 2009, 07:02 PM~14248895
> *str8 thats wats up
> *


it was the same color as the chick in ur pic lol lol lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 20 2009, 04:04 PM~14248901
> *it was the same color as the chick in ur pic lol lol lol
> *


lol yea i know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice.... my son got something comming out red on red :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007,DANNY305 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 05:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT LOOKS RAW MAGIK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2009, 06:10 PM~14248933
> *Magik007,DANNY305 :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 20 2009, 06:30 PM~14249038
> *SHIT LOOKS RAW MAGIK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Danny


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2009, 06:09 PM~14248927
> *:thumbsup: nice.... my son got something comming out red on red :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Luis, I saw the pic you sent me, your son got more rides than SHAQ !! Its looking hard !


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14248958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im guessing thats lady d on the right....taking a wild guess...


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

u going 2 nite


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 03:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good loco :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 20 2009, 01:10 PM~14247061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM... NICE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007,CADILLAC D,HEAVErollerz90 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Jun 20 2009, 07:40 PM~14249074
> *u going 2 nite
> *


i dont know,whos going?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 20 2009, 06:40 PM~14249077
> *car looks good loco :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Purple


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 20 2009, 04:39 PM~14249072
> *im guessing thats lady d on the right....taking a wild guess...
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 20 2009, 07:59 PM~14249164
> *:biggrin:
> *


dam im raw...i know my bumpers.... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone knowa,where i can get patterned up b4 the picnic????


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 20 2009, 07:04 PM~14249186
> *anyone knowa,where i can get patterned up b4 the picnic????
> *


talk to eric (trick or treat2) he can get it done for u... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Dropping it off at my wearhouse


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 20 2009, 08:08 PM~14249201
> *talk to eric (trick or treat2) he can get it done for u... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i talked to him already...i talked to you the other day at ur job when i picked up my jits medicine...u remember?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 08:09 PM~14249207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks very nice...ill paint the lip of the rims in red... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 20 2009, 07:09 PM~14249210
> *i talked to him already...i talked to you the other day at ur job when i picked up my jits medicine...u remember?
> *


o yea i remember...so thats who you r here... wats good?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14249237
> *o yea i remember...so thats who you r here... wats good?
> *


chillin cuz...u taking ur lil s10 to the picnic? any upgrades?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14249249
> *chillin cuz...u taking ur lil s10 to the picnic? any upgrades?
> *


koo koo... i gotta make sure i have the day off so i can go... n im redoin the truck now so its probably just gunna go all primered down... im orderin some parts this week but i dont think theyre gunna get here in time...so i guess well see... wat r u gunna take out there?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 20 2009, 08:22 PM~14249268
> *koo koo... i gotta make sure i have the day off so i can go... n im redoin the truck now so its probably just gunna go all primered down... im orderin some parts this week but i dont think theyre gunna get here in time...so i guess well see... wat r u gunna take out there?
> *


The town car...dont got anything else right now...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 20 2009, 05:03 PM~14249183
> *dam im raw...i know my bumpers.... :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


im sure u do lol

anywho we left cb smith park like almost at 6.. u could've went.. but we ended up takin pics of 3 cars 4rm 305 toys nd then we finally left..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 20 2009, 04:27 PM~14249289
> *im sure u are lol
> *


i know how to take em...!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 06:56 PM~14248873
> *Beautiful Car
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good magik!!! love tha red :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry for the quality i wasnt payin attention just tryin to go home....!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Picnic ready? :cheesy:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 05:52 PM~14248858
> *Reppin the BIG M. "Porsche Red" Painted by Pancho of Majestics, Bodywork by Pancho and Chicho,  still need alot of work to go, but slowly getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: DRòN, *Magik007*, ROLLIN LUXURY, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, GbodyonD's, sickassscion, lylorly

came out serious loco!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Jun 20 2009, 06:01 PM~14248888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup DRON, Thanks Homie, I still got those mirrors for you


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2009, 08:22 PM~14249513
> *
> Sup DRON, Thanks Homie, I still got those mirrors for you
> *


dale fosho, if i can get this car ready for the picnic then ill get em right before sunday


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 20 2009, 08:09 PM~14249464
> *NICE COLOR  :thumbsup:
> *


damn white boy looks good who painted it??? ... one time for the big M :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 20 2009, 07:25 PM~14249281
> *The town car...dont got anything else right now...
> *


o koo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good 305


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Jun 20 2009, 08:42 PM~14249645
> *damn white boy looks good who painted it??? ... one time for the big M  :biggrin:
> *


WhiteBoy!! I hope your drunk as hell by now :biggrin: , Im at the crib baby sitting my kids.


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 10:40 PM~14249968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That LS is on point...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 07:40 PM~14249968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit look at my girl ray ray.. u match lee's monte lol.. work it girl :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 07:40 PM~14249968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm my doggs car looking raw ass fuck the only thing wrong with this picture is that ugly thing standing in front of the car


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 20 2009, 07:14 PM~14250140
> *dammm my doggs car looking raw ass fuck the only thing wrong with this picture is that ugly thing standing in front of the car
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What up WHO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14250140
> *dammm my doggs car looking raw ass fuck the only thing wrong with this picture is that ugly thing standing in front of the car
> *


dam fool that aint right that is dat ****** wife u talking shit about.. super uncalled for!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 20 2009, 07:48 PM~14250327
> *What up WHO
> *


not happy at all right now but it is what it is...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 08:50 PM~14250346
> *not happy at all right now but it is what it is...!
> *


fuk it no stressing it man some ppl had too much haterade today


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 20 2009, 07:52 PM~14250356
> *fuk it no stressing it man some ppl had too much haterade today
> *


i forgot they are use to these plastic porn bitches that get posted on here....no one else from they club today had anything bad to say...shit some of them even tried to holla at her b4 they knew she was my girl....! anyways i had fun shooting today with them...they are a bunch of wild ass ******....!


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 09:27 PM~14233060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she look good nice who is dat??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 08:54 PM~14250371
> *i forgot they are use to these plastic porn bitches that get posted on here....no one else from they club today had anything bad to say...shit some of them even tried to holla at her b4 they knew she was my girl....! anyways i had fun shooting today with them...they are a bunch of wild ass ******....!
> *


das was up...dem rides lookin nice! great job nesto , ray-ray !!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 11:50 PM~14250346
> *not happy at all right now but it is what it is...!
> *


Man I can understand why you made homie....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 20 2009, 08:56 PM~14250385
> *she look good nice who is dat??? :biggrin:
> *


das miss lady d!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420:  :420:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 20 2009, 08:59 PM~14250406
> *:420:   :420:
> *


sup dude...hows work treating ya?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 20 2009, 07:57 PM~14250392
> *Man I can understand why you made homie....
> *


cant get mad at him for having his opinion...i know what i got..its all good....but yeah tito once i send them to the mag ill post more once they are approved...! Yo watson where the hell you been at...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 09:02 PM~14250428
> *cant get mad at him for having his opinion...i know what i got..its all good....but yeah tito once i send them to the mag ill post more once they are approved...! Yo watson where the hell you been at...?
> *


4 sho!! want to see yo name on that pic on da cover fool....lol


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jun 20 2009, 06:47 PM~14249120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT COLOR LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 20 2009, 08:05 PM~14250449
> *4 sho!! want to see yo name on that pic on da cover fool....lol
> *


fuck that i want my own section in the mag....5 page spread....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 09:06 PM~14250458
> *fuck that i want my own section in the mag....5 page spread....!
> *


hi hopes huh?....lol good deal :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 12:02 AM~14250428
> *cant get mad at him for having his opinion...i know what i got..its all good....but yeah tito once i send them to the mag ill post more once they are approved...! Yo watson where the hell you been at...?
> *


I feel you on that I love were Im at with my girl to....Just vibeing havent been careing about the hangsout's lately


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thats why i havent been out either watson...im on something else right now....better things and bigger dreams....hating just makes me want to go harder...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 20 2009, 08:08 PM~14250479
> *hi hopes huh?....lol good deal  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gotta think high....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADE AND BROWARD DADZ

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Who Productions, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, SOUND OF REVENGE, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER



:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 20 2009, 08:21 PM~14250566
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADE AND BROWARD DADZ
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


same to you sir....! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 21 2009, 12:22 AM~14250571
> *MISTER ED, Who Productions, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, SOUND OF REVENGE, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


what up *****.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 20 2009, 09:21 PM~14250566
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADE AND BROWARD DADZ
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey man thanks same to u!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 12:11 AM~14250498
> *thats why i havent been out either watson...im on something else right now....better things and bigger dreams....hating just makes me want to go harder...!
> *


Same thing here....Im just sick of alot of the bullshit on here that ppl be saying to each other.....some one will put alot of time & money into there cars than theres going to be that one person who will go out there way to say something slick....ppl down here be on some str8up fuck shit.....There's soooooooo manny cars down here It ant even funny....I started my owen topic & it's funny how many ppl hit me up(myspace to) saying nice work & shit.....*I ask tham why they dont bring there cars out...they all say the same thing too manny ****** be hateing & the game ant what it use to be like how it was back in the dayz*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jun 20 2009, 08:56 PM~14250385
> *she look good nice who is dat??? :biggrin:
> *


that's me lmao


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Who* to be real fool I be in more cali topic's read & looking at pics/ p.m. ppl geting help/tips & shit miami IS on some why diffreant shit with the lowrider game str8 up


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2009, 07:10 PM~14248933
> *Magik007,DANNY305 :wave:  :wave:
> *



was up boss jr coming out with something red to shhhhhh that regal coming out sick hu :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo happy fathers day to everyone out there mad respect for yall :nicoderm:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day to all the homeboys and baby daddys !!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:14 PM~14250140
> *dammm my doggs car looking raw ass fuck the only thing wrong with this picture is that ugly thing standing in front of the car
> *


WOW. A LIL NEGATIVE THERE BUDDIE. ITS JUST A PICTURE  
THE WORLD IS NOT GOING TO END!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

where u at LowSki 13 look what i found








$140
oh yea hit me up

HOLY SHIT THATS A BIG PIC


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 20 2009, 09:21 PM~14250566
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADE AND BROWARD DADZ
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADE AND BROWARD DADZ :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 21 2009, 12:21 AM~14250566
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADE AND BROWARD DADZ
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


happy fathers day right back at you and to everyone thats a dad on layitlow...


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 18 2009, 07:27 PM~14233060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: looking good


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

If anybody got some 12 inch or 10 inch pistons for sale let me know money in hand


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!

I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NITE..

:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 20 2009, 08:47 PM~14250734
> *Who to  be real fool I be in more cali topic's read & looking at pics/ p.m. ppl geting help/tips & shit miami IS on some why diffreant shit with the lowrider game str8 up
> *


whats going on over in those forums...i just talk to the guys from their on the phone alot....im starting to miss home....to much hatin over here for me....!yo 305 toys and straight pimpin i had a ball yesterday and im submitting your photos today so ill give you a call and let you know whats good...!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 20 2009, 10:40 PM~14249968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LS IS ON POINT. U GOT A GOOD CAM TOO YOUR PICS LOOK BETTER THAN HDTV LOL


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 10:06 AM~14253159
> *whats going on over in those forums...i just talk to the guys from their on the phone alot....im starting to miss home....to much hatin over here for me....!yo 305 toys and straight pimpin i had a ball yesterday and im submitting your photos today so ill give you a call and let you know whats good...!
> *


yea that was some bullshit homie but some fools are just born to talk shit ur girl might not be perfect for everybody but that doesnt matter long as she perfect for you and thats all that matters :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 21 2009, 09:10 AM~14253185
> *THAT LS IS ON POINT.  U GOT A GOOD CAM TOO YOUR PICS LOOK BETTER THAN HDTV LOL
> *


thank you i really try my best to show the car off...i just cant wait till the magazine comes out with the finished product....!


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

Blah Blah , Blah Blah Blah. same crap :uh: :uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14253415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice photo.


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 12:42 PM~14253415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: nice pic


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 10:42 AM~14253415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn my boys monte's look fuckin hard as fuck... damn this pic is raw nes.. good job homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 10:42 AM~14253415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on point thats there is to say :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 21 2009, 11:00 AM~14253558
> *on point thats there is to say :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


get online cojone its a mission 2 get ahold of u bro.. or get a phone! lol.. supposedly there's a show 2day in carolmart at 3:30.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 21 2009, 02:59 PM~14254099
> *get online cojone its a mission 2 get ahold of u bro.. or get a phone! lol.. supposedly there's a show 2day in carolmart at 3:30.
> *



There's this cool new feature. It's called private messaging. You should try it sometime. :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 21 2009, 12:05 PM~14254157
> *There's this cool new feature. It's called private messaging. You should try it sometime.  :cheesy:
> *


Lmao :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY*  :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 21 2009, 12:05 PM~14254157
> *There's this cool new feature. It's called private messaging. You should try it sometime.  :cheesy:
> *


idc fuck that.. everyone else does it 2.. if no one likes it 2 bad.. im tired of giving a fuck about how ppl feel.. plus I brought up a car show nd doesn't that have 2 do with cars? ok so everyone knows that there's a show 2day... :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14254509
> *idc fuck that.. everyone else does it 2.. if no one likes it 2 bad.. im tired of giving a fuck about how ppl feel.. plus I brought up a car show nd doesn't that have 2 do with cars? ok so everyone knows that there's a show 2day...  :uh:
> *



No one ever said it wasn't about cars. But if one sends a PM to someone, they get an alert at the top of the page. I'm sure he'll see what ever it is that you want to tell him much faster that way. Instead of waiting for said person to check Miami Fest. Anyway, with all the bullshit on here, it's easy for a lot of posts to get overlooked.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 21 2009, 12:21 AM~14250566
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>X2*


----------



## Capital J (Mar 11, 2009)

Would any one happen to have a pump head for sale... a number #9


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 01:06 PM~14253159
> *whats going on over in those forums...i just talk to the guys from their on the phone alot....im starting to miss home....to much hatin over here for me....!yo 305 toys and straight pimpin i had a ball yesterday and im submitting your photos today so ill give you a call and let you know whats good...!
> *


ppl building cars & not hateing on each other


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14253415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14253415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam my dawgs shyt looking serious ass fuck.....two thumps up for both montes...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 21 2009, 03:11 PM~14254201
> *Lmao :biggrin:
> *


 whats good...love the car clubur in...can i join....lmao...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2009, 03:03 PM~14248081
> *Trying to get the rag cooled down for the picnic, ya know what I'm sayin?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice very nice :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 21 2009, 01:06 PM~14254598
> *No one ever said it wasn't about cars. But if one sends a PM to someone, they get an alert at the top of the page. I'm sure he'll see what ever it is that you want to tell him much faster that way. Instead of waiting for said person to check Miami Fest. Anyway, with all the bullshit on here, it's easy for a lot of posts to get overlooked.
> *


yes its true but still im writng from my phone so I figured that it'll be easier just 2 post it cuz atleast it brings me back 2 the main page but if I pm then I have 2 go nd in my controls view topics nd bla blah blah lol.. :tongue:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14253415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*caprice ridah*

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

elegance96, sicscion, ladyugly, whoproduction :wave: :tongue:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 21 2009, 01:49 PM~14255296
> *elegance96, sicscion, ladyugly, whoproduction  :wave:  :tongue:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14250140
> *dammm my doggs car looking raw ass fuck the only thing wrong with this picture is that ugly thing standing in front of the car
> *



to yall ****** talking smack all i gotta say is that yes this is my screen name but it wasnt me who post that shit on it was my lil fuck ass cousin talking shit so to that ***** who send me that message i didnt know what you was talking about homie till i saw the post this lil fuck ***** had put i apologize cuz for the ****** who know me in this shit no very dam fucking well that i dont be talking shit on the computer about nobody cus if i got something to say about you imma tell straight up in your face. A ***** like 33 years and too old to be talking shit behind a fucking screen so like i said i apologize cus for one ihave no reason to talk shit about you or your wife without even knowing who you are. Little fuck ****** like my lil cousin dont know noone in this shit so he decides to talk shit and catch heatt up for me like im da one who said the shit but i already took care of his little ass


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up who...i heard u were hard at work yesterday....raw pics homie...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 21 2009, 02:28 PM~14255519
> *whats up who...i heard u were hard at work yesterday....raw pics homie...
> *


yeah i was gettin to work....i still got some more work to go after....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 06:38 PM~14255575
> *yeah i was gettin to work....i still got some more work to go after....!
> *


Post more pics......... :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 06:50 PM~14255631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!you went to the show...MY dowg ced textd me about it at work today around 1


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 21 2009, 02:52 PM~14255647
> *NICE!!!!you went to the show...MY dowg ced textd me about it at work today around 1
> *


yeah they said 3 and at 5 there was no one there so i left...couple of cars but it was gettin hot....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 06:38 PM~14255575
> *yeah i was gettin to work....i still got some more work to go after....!
> *


what do u need i'll try to help...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 21 2009, 02:57 PM~14255681
> *what do u need i'll try to help...
> *


editin photos....LOL....im going to need a couple of cars to shoot...not now though...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 06:56 PM~14255678
> *yeah they said 3 and at 5 there was no one there so i left...couple of cars but it was gettin hot....
> 
> 
> ...


It's all ways like that...Nice pic


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 21 2009, 03:06 PM~14255740
> *It's all ways like that...Nice pic
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

what do u need i'll try to help... seve que u want pictures taken of ur car lolololololololol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lol....!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 19 2009, 04:50 PM~14241781
> *holy shit look who it is...lol
> *


i'm a ninja homie...in and out


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 06:10 PM~14255766
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: yum


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 21 2009, 04:46 PM~14255276
> *caprice ridah
> 
> :wave:
> *


sup bro happy fathers day


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT NICE PICS


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the dads out there................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 21 2009, 07:19 PM~14256172
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the dads out there................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jun 21 2009, 08:05 PM~14256081
> *sup bro happy fathers day
> *


same to you homie...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 21 2009, 06:49 PM~14256799
> *same to you homie...
> *


What it do Hans.....


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

that mag lookz hard !!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

damn there was a crazy ass hangout in carolmart a while ago.. that shit was insane.. everyone was just stunning on everyone.. lol...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 21 2009, 10:02 PM~14256902
> *What it do Hans.....
> *



chillin homie, you?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 21 2009, 06:03 PM~14256905
> *that mag lookz hard !!!
> *


that mag is clean.....


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 04:57 PM~14256045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shiit my old rims...nicee


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 21 2009, 04:19 PM~14256172
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the dads out there................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 06:32 PM~14255899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 21 2009, 02:49 PM~14255296
> *elegance96, sicscion, ladyugly, whoproduction  :wave:  :tongue:
> *


What's up homie!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 21 2009, 01:59 PM~14254979
> *dam my dawgs shyt looking serious ass fuck.....two thumps up for both montes...
> *


Yes sir, awesome pic! Both montes are looking good!


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

what they do fatboy


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i have better photos of the cars just have to wait for the magazine to say i can show them off....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 21 2009, 03:27 PM~14255515
> *to yall ****** talking smack all i gotta say is that yes this is my screen name but it wasnt me who post that shit on it was my lil fuck ass cousin talking shit so to that ***** who send me that message i didnt know what you was talking about homie till i saw the post this lil fuck ***** had put i apologize cuz for the ****** who know me in this shit no very dam fucking well that i dont be talking shit on the computer about nobody cus if i got something to say about you imma tell straight up in your face. A ***** like 33 years and too old to be talking shit behind a fucking screen so like i said i apologize cus for one ihave no reason to talk shit about you or your wife without even knowing who you are. Little fuck ****** like my lil cousin dont know noone in this shit so he decides to talk shit and catch heatt up for me like im da one who said the shit but i already took care of his little ass
> *


no problem if its like that then we all owe each other an apology like grown men that we are..kool beans?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 21 2009, 04:16 PM~14255805
> *what do u need i'll try to help...      seve que u want pictures taken of ur car lolololololololol
> *


Lmaaaooooo!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: u gotta love Roberts sense of humor!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 21 2009, 07:05 PM~14257531
> *What's up homie!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jun 21 2009, 04:31 PM~14255892
> *i'm a ninja homie...in and out
> *


lol how u being dude? aint heard from u ni nada, hows the ride?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 08:14 PM~14257629
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup hoe ass ni99a !!how ya'll ddoing?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 21 2009, 07:16 PM~14257638
> *sup hoe ass ni99a !!how ya'll ddoing?
> *












go ahead and say it...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 08:17 PM~14257643
> *go ahead and say it...!
> *


lol das fucked up...lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

My ***** HAPPY, what they do?! Boy do I miss thursday notes at the spot!!


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

are you going sunday or what


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 08:17 PM~14257643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Asshole....LOL...!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> are you going sunday or what
> [/q
> Yeah I'm riding


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

dale 4sho hit you up later am gonna smoke one


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

What's good -carol city- ?!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 21 2009, 08:34 PM~14257824
> *What's good -carol city- ?!
> *


Chillin dogg! :420: :420:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Magik007, *Lowridergame305, ROLLIN LUXURY*

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 21 2009, 09:20 PM~14258255
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Magik007, Lowridergame305, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> ...






QUE BOLON MAGIC NINJAAAA


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Magik007, Lowridergame305, ROLLIN LUXURY wazzup homies :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007+Jun 22 2009, 12:20 AM~14258255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




KE BOLA :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 21 2009, 11:25 PM~14258305
> *Magik007, Lowridergame305, ROLLIN LUXURY wazzup homies :wave:
> *


Dimelo..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 22 2009, 12:14 AM~14258842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
very nice youve got some clean ass rides


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Holy shit..

Just got back to the hotel..

It was 107 degrees in Tulsa today..

Bad ass picnic but i almost passed out 3 times


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam phil 107 degrees?! And I thought it was hot here


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 21 2009, 11:03 PM~14259282
> *Holy shit..
> 
> Just got back to the hotel..
> ...


damn that's hot... shit mike's gotta a point.. here we are trippin about 90 degrees nd shit.. well hope u had fun


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 22 2009, 02:16 AM~14259397
> *Dam phil 107 degrees?! And I thought it was hot here
> *


u bored fool ..its still early :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: orientalmontecarlo, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
aww shit just me and u girl what u want to get into


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 21 2009, 10:14 PM~14258842
> *
> 
> 
> ...





TEAM HATERADE! 
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Morning MIA!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 22 2009, 01:16 AM~14259397
> *Dam phil 107 degrees?! And I thought it was hot here
> *



You have no idea..

No need for anything over 98..

107 was no joke.. even with clubs handing me waters and gatorades..

I was seconds from passing out..

I felt like i was in Iraq.. insane..

But the picnic was amazing.. Individuals doing their thing in Tulsa..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 08:12 PM~14257613
> *i have better photos of the cars just have to wait for the magazine to say i can show them off....!
> *


r u ready!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

anyone went to that csk show?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 21 2009, 10:14 PM~14258842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*str8 sexiness*


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 04:10 PM~14255766
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 22 2009, 06:22 AM~14260540
> *r u ready!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you got the number just tell me when....!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 21 2009, 05:25 PM~14255152
> *very nice very nice  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother.... Condenser and lines are all done, just need to wire her up, run the duct work, vaccum it and fill her up.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2009, 08:17 AM~14260822
> *Thanks brother.... Condenser and lines are all done, just need to wire her up, run the duct work, vaccum it and fill her up.
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait to roll together


i'll give you a buzz this week , we be down sat-nite


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jun 22 2009, 11:21 AM~14260847
> *can't wait to roll together
> i'll give you a buzz this week , we be down sat-nite
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 22 2009, 01:14 AM~14258842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 22 2009, 11:58 AM~14261104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

PUMPS 4/S 500.00


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2009, 10:17 AM~14260822
> *Thanks brother.... Condenser and lines are all done, just need to wire her up, run the duct work, vaccum it and fill her up.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Seth.. Can't wait to see her...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 22 2009, 05:54 AM~14260288
> *You have no idea..
> 
> No need for anything over 98..
> ...


lol wait till u hit sacramento cali when its 114 all week and u tryin to enjoy a show that shit is so hot it hurts


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 22 2009, 11:58 AM~14261104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that video a joke or is he for real? :ugh:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jun 22 2009, 07:46 AM~14260667
> *anyone went to that csk show?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

sup miami!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 21 2009, 09:43 PM~14258483
> *Dimelo..
> *


 chillin wazzup wit the regal is it goin can't wait 2see it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: pooky


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Can't wait for this picnic lot of lowrider are going to be there. A lot of new stuff coming out :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone have a knock off like this right side for sale ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 08:17 PM~14257643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tight work Tito and born !!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

yo got my lac deville for sale - 1500 firm
got an amp for sale 1500 watt - 200 firm
15"flipdown - 200 firm
8000k hids - 80 firm
house grill for 97-99 deville - 100 firm
pioneer radio deh-p6700mp 4 sale - 80 firm
get at me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 22 2009, 01:39 PM~14263402
> *Tight work Tito and born !!
> *


thanks man


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo anybody got tail light for a 79-80 monte


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jun 22 2009, 02:24 PM~14263733
> *yo anybody got tail light for a 79-80 monte
> *


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Any vendors are gonna b at the picnic or we gotta show up witt coolers and made up sandwishes??? ghetto style..??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 22 2009, 01:39 PM~14263402
> *Tight work Tito and born !!
> *


thanxs homey


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 22 2009, 05:14 PM~14264148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you found the Vogue warehouse this morning :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

hot as a bitch


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hell yea its hot as fuck... anywho anyone riding 2 the bird rd hangout 2nite?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lady ugly hi


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 22 2009, 06:10 PM~14264104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it felt like it today...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I gotta a boy sellin 13x7 2 prong knock offs standards for $200. pm me 4 more info..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 22 2009, 04:01 PM~14264616
> *lady ugly  hi
> *


monteugly :wave:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 22 2009, 03:59 PM~14264601
> *hell yea its hot as fuck... anywho anyone riding 2 the bird rd hangout 2nite?
> *


 :uh: since wen is this hangout?? is it worth it ???any lowriders out there :dunno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

dat hang out is wack


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

chico305 wuts good?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ this is not aimmmmm


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 22 2009, 04:23 PM~14264831
> *:uh: since wen is this hangout?? is it worth it ???any lowriders out there  :dunno:
> *


its ok nd there's rarely any lowriders cuz that's a hangout 4 every kind even imports.. nd its always been every monday..


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 22 2009, 04:28 PM~14264883
> *dat hang out is wack
> *


  good lookin out ,kinda figured probly a :machinegun: a lil rice burners hangout betta of wit that hangout on weds in opa locka or maybe the hangout they said at the grove in a few weeks :dunno:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dimelo monte24...whatsw good?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

here watchin ell show de fernando i herd u got started on buildin da battery rack for da linc


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam niggamu got a big mouth....fuck....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 22 2009, 04:34 PM~14264935
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ    this is not aimmmmm
> *


ur right its not so stop talkin about things that don't have 2 do with cars ugly.. u started it first..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 22 2009, 07:44 PM~14265060
> *ur right its not so stop talkin about things that don't have 2 do with cars ugly.. u started it first..
> *


she told u right....lol...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ummmmmm R U deffendin hur


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

not realy....


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

oh man i just got the best news in the world!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

dat would b


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 22 2009, 08:09 PM~14265371
> *dat would b
> *


dont be noisy bitch...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 22 2009, 01:09 PM~14261708
> *looks good Seth.. Can't wait to see her...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

bird rd and what?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 22 2009, 05:28 PM~14265611
> *bird rd and what?
> *


bird rd nd 107


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 22 2009, 05:41 PM~14265762
> *bird rd nd 107
> *


gracias belleza


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 22 2009, 05:45 PM~14265810
> *gracias belleza
> *


no prob :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, MSMSPDR7, MAAANDO
What it do........... :wave: :wave:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 05:32 PM~14255899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: que rica


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2009, 07:57 PM~14266506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 21 2009, 08:17 PM~14257643
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SiCk Pic looking clean tito lol :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 22 2009, 06:10 PM~14264104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14266506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

assembly time!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2009, 06:57 PM~14266506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 22 2009, 08:06 PM~14267274
> *assembly time!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice like that color :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN YALL *****'S PUTING IN ALOT OF WORK ON THESE CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PROPZ


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

IF ANYONE HAS PISTONS BIGGER THAN 10'S OR 10'S FOR SALE LMK IN SERIOUS NEED ...THANK YOU :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 22 2009, 10:06 PM~14267274
> *assembly time!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good... Can't wait to see it on the streets..


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14266506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD WHITE BOI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC WHATUP


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 22 2009, 10:06 PM~14267274
> *assembly time!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 22 2009, 10:35 PM~14267609
> *DOC WHATUP
> *



WIZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2009, 11:36 PM~14267625
> *WIZUP DAWG :biggrin:
> *


Man Im just waiting for sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I gott my new camera today so you allllll ready know IM going to take maddddddddd pic's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Han's there's a new monte in the game


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 22 2009, 08:40 PM~14267675
> *Man Im just waiting for sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I gott my new camera today so you allllll ready know IM going to take maddddddddd pic's  :biggrin:
> *


get ready :0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 22 2009, 11:41 PM~14267685
> *Han's there's a new monte in the game
> *



i know... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 22 2009, 11:42 PM~14267698
> *get ready  :0
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 22 2009, 11:43 PM~14267709
> *i know...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: He dident even tell nobody.....It's all good fool


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 22 2009, 11:45 PM~14267741
> *:biggrin: He dident even tell nobody.....It's all good fool
> *



i know...check my build up homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Low_Ski_13, SOLO UHP, *Martian, BUBBA-D*, *DANNY305*, rollin-orange, ELEGANCECC96, *CADILLAC D*, SOUND OF REVENGE


:wave:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

dsklfnelrkjfnekrjlfvelkr


I wanna come home.. I'm done with this city


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 22 2009, 11:46 PM~14267752
> *i know...check my build up homie..  :biggrin:
> *


yooooooo


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2009, 09:57 PM~14266506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit hard as hell no matter what way u look at it , it has a face to it purp you the man ni99a


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 22 2009, 11:55 PM~14267848
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Low_Ski_13, SOLO UHP, Martian, BUBBA-D, DANNY305, rollin-orange, ELEGANCECC96, CADILLAC D, SOUND OF REVENGE
> :wave:
> *



was up hommie hope all is good with you


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

64SSVERT, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SOLO UHP, *CADILLAC D *:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LARGE in spanish grande lol was up fool


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 22 2009, 11:07 PM~14268005
> *64SSVERT, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SOLO UHP, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, DOUBLE-O, cyclopes98, rollin-orange,[SIZE=7] CADILLAC D[/SIZE],
> 
> :wave:  :wave: :wave:
> *



WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

8 Members: LARGE, CADALLAC PIMPIN', SOLO UHP, DANNY305, sucio138, 64SSVERT, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, cyclopes98
:uh: BITCH! I thought you were comming to hit the box!


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 22 2009, 09:11 PM~14268046
> *8 Members: LARGE, CADALLAC PIMPIN', SOLO UHP, DANNY305, sucio138, 64SSVERT, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, cyclopes98
> :uh: BITCH! I thought you were comming to hit the box!
> *


bitch im going to the club


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 23 2009, 12:10 AM~14268037
> *LARGE in spanish grande lol was up fool
> *


Aqui try to hustle up some gas money to make it to the picnic!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 23 2009, 12:14 AM~14268083
> *Aqui try to hustle up some gas money to make it to the picnic!
> *


lol theres gas down the street for 1.25 a gallon and a free kit kat with a fill up :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 23 2009, 12:14 AM~14268083
> *Aqui try to hustle up some gas money to make it to the picnic!
> *


hey large were u at da kennel this weekend for the fight im almost sure u were there


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 23 2009, 12:16 AM~14268102
> *hey large were u at da kennel this weekend for the fight im almost sure u were there
> *


Yes sir I was, I'm one the sponsors for the event. 
Not to mention I'm responsible for the make over in there along with NEPZ, EVO, and Various other graff writers.
Thats why they had the big Bowtie Connection on the wall.  

Too bad Level didnt get to fight, his opponent never showed up.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 23 2009, 12:16 AM~14268100
> *lol theres gas down the street for 1.25 a gallon and a free kit kat with a fill up  :biggrin:
> *



Damm, the Kit Kat is worth the trip! I'm so hungry


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 23 2009, 12:24 AM~14268191
> *Damm, the Kit Kat is worth the trip! I'm so hungry
> *


hurry up fool go get them before they gone


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 23 2009, 12:25 AM~14268200
> *hurry up fool go get them before they gone
> *



I cant, I ate too much and my bike has a flat tire! 

Come pick me up, ill give you half the kit kat!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 23 2009, 12:30 AM~14268254
> *I cant, I ate too much and my bike has a flat tire!
> 
> Come pick me up, ill give you half the kit kat!
> *



conoooo thats a deal better than the bargins at the swap shop


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2009, 06:57 PM~14266506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looking good white boy! :thumbsup: ......damn i wish i had that kind of money to do that kind of stough on my car...  :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 23 2009, 12:22 AM~14268173
> *Yes sir I was, I'm one the sponsors for the event.
> Not to mention I'm responsible for the make over in there along with NEPZ, EVO, and Various other graff writers.
> Thats why they had the big Bowtie Connection on the wall.
> ...


u were right next to me ,i gotta tell u though ive never been so hot or sweated so much in my entire life by just satnding still...lol....we all left outta there soaked i felt bad for da ladies that were out there and both my dawgs came out victorious.....cito and whiteboy :biggrin: 

rematch should be interesting i know im gonna bet again this time more.. :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 22 2009, 08:06 PM~14267274
> *assembly time!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

wheres everyone??


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 23 2009, 01:04 AM~14269292
> *wheres everyone??
> *



sleeping???


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i kinda figured,whats good?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 22 2009, 11:08 PM~14269320
> *i kinda figured,whats good?
> *


go 2 bed Jose u work 2morrow!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 22 2009, 11:06 PM~14267274
> *assembly time!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Chris! See you Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

seth was good homie :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2009, 07:57 PM~14266506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET~!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

HEY SINCE I DONT STAY IN MIAMI I STAY UP NORTH WHAT'S THE WEATHER FORCAST FOR THIS WEEKEND DOWN THERE SINCE I KNOW RIGHT NOW YOU GUYS IN MIAMI ARE GETTING RAINED ON


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:12 AM~14270724
> *seth was good homie  :wave:
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jun 23 2009, 09:38 AM~14270826
> *HEY SINCE I DONT STAY IN MIAMI I STAY UP NORTH WHAT'S THE WEATHER FORCAST FOR THIS WEEKEND DOWN THERE SINCE I KNOW RIGHT NOW YOU GUYS IN MIAMI ARE GETTING RAINED ON
> *


heard its suppose to be 95 the rest of the week...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 10:30 AM~14271096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:

"Super Thick" 

Super Classy! :rofl: :uh:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 08:43 AM~14270848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukin right cant wait to see it this sunday
:biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 09:30 AM~14271096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 23 2009, 10:50 AM~14271225
> *fukin right cant wait to see it this sunday
> :biggrin:
> *


I believe I'm picking up Chris in the early A.M., also I got a few out of town friends coming down from Georgia, plus the "I" family from Orlando coming down for the picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 10:08 AM~14271362
> *I believe I'm picking up Chris in the early A.M., also I got a few out of town friends coming down from Georgia, plus the "I" family from Orlando coming down for the picnic.  :biggrin:
> *


tru tru well i still wana go for a cruise soo dont forget me :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 2 2009, 02:56 PM~14072761
> *yea the frame got done ,but that is as far as it got......but the shell got sold to one of my homis in minnesota
> *


SEE YOU IN A FEW DAYZ bRO!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: im calling all hoppers out. im bringing this to the picnic :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jad3c7J31hA


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 23 2009, 08:17 AM~14271917
> *:biggrin: im calling all hoppers out. im bringing this to the picnic :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jad3c7J31hA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

can anyone get ahold of danny 305 and have him call me...?


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 23 2009, 09:17 AM~14271917
> *:biggrin: im calling all hoppers out. im bringing this to the picnic :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jad3c7J31hA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

im bringing this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyuUrvb0IDg


----------



## OnlyPureBitch (Jun 16, 2009)

super hot cars man, cant wait to get my lowy up to par.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14268492
> *u were right next to me ,i gotta tell u though ive never been so hot or sweated so much in my entire life by just satnding still...lol....we all left outta there soaked i felt bad for da ladies that were out there and both my dawgs came out victorious.....cito and whiteboy :biggrin:
> 
> rematch should be interesting i know im gonna bet again this time more.. :biggrin:
> *


Those are my homeboys. Next match is on July25 same place. I might join in with my dawg cito and whiteboy.


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

Nvm


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$460

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 10:30 AM~14271096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 AM~14272737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 07:30 AM~14271096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz the rite thickness 
:wow:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

-CAROL CITY-

:wave: :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

i gota 94-96 impala tail for sale if anybody needs one $80 pm me


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 22 2009, 02:45 PM~14263452
> *yo got my lac deville for sale - 1500 firm
> got an amp for sale 1500 watt - 200 firm
> 15"flipdown - 200 firm
> ...


pm info on the Deville homie


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 22 2009, 04:14 PM~14264148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 AM~14272737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 23 2009, 09:38 AM~14272065
> *can anyone get ahold of danny 305 and have him call me...?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,*Born 2 Die*, big al, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, 06hemiram, ripsta85, DANNY305
yoooo whatup pimp


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

anybody know if rollin luxury still got dat caddy house grill for sale if he do let him know cutlassrhyder needs it. to pm me thanks :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 AM~14272737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAHHHH , ILL BE THERE


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 AM~14272737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 12:27 PM~14273572
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,Born 2 Die, big al, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, 06hemiram, ripsta85, DANNY305
> yoooo whatup pimp
> *


chilling homey


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

posted up looking real nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 12:52 PM~14273837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookn real good :thumbsup:


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)

COME FUCK WITH THE POE BOY FAMILY AT BRISCO BIRTHDAY CELEBRITY CELEBRATION!!!!!!


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 03:52 PM~14273837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like its going to rain ..... :biggrin:


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)

"HOLLA AT ME FOR THEM CUSTOM 3 PIECE WHEELS BY POE BOY"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 03:51 PM~14273826
> *chilling homey
> *


Nice how tham bikes doing


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScrapnDatAzz_@Jun 23 2009, 04:01 PM~14273916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 4 sho!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 23 2009, 03:30 PM~14273605
> *anybody know if rollin luxury still got dat caddy house grill for sale if he do let him know cutlassrhyder needs it. to pm me thanks :biggrin:
> *


got chu homie pmd :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 01:06 PM~14273964
> *Nice how tham bikes doing
> *


they ready for sunday im only taking the red one


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 03:52 PM~14273837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING NICE O'DOGG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Them thangz lookin' right


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 04:33 PM~14274202
> *they ready for sunday im only taking the red one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Man i hope the weather gets better 4 sunday...itz nasty out there.


----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Outside crazy.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

FOR SALE PM FOR DETAILS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, que bola


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 12:52 PM~14273837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

IM LOOKING FOR MONTE CARLO LS FENDERS, DOORS,MIRRORS AND HOOD.....LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE'S GOT ANYTHING FOR SALE ...THANKS ANDRE


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jun 23 2009, 09:40 AM~14272091
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lmfao :roflmao:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

rollin' shrek ..i seen ur honda yesterday, tight work....its really bouncy in the back u got bag or juice.?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 AM~14272737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fo show ill be you :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Magik asked me to pass by his shop and help him out putting some of the panels and trimmings on.


Pancho did an awesome job on the paint. It came out flawless.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jun 23 2009, 11:17 AM~14271429
> *SEE YOU IN A FEW DAYZ bRO!
> *


wut is the deal when u getting to miami bRO


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 23 2009, 03:28 PM~14275350
> *rollin' shrek ..i seen ur honda yesterday, tight work....its really bouncy in the back u got bag or juice.?
> *



JuIcE


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jun 23 2009, 03:29 PM~14275352
> *fo show ill be There  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo anything goin down sat night any hangout or ride out


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 04:10 PM~14275780
> *yo anything goin down sat night any hangout or ride out
> *



homie not for nothin but looks like every one is holding back there rides till sunday idk :dunno: on less its being worked on but what can you do


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 23 2009, 05:53 PM~14275606
> *Magik asked me to pass by his shop and help him out putting some of the panels and trimmings on.
> Pancho did an awesome job on the paint. It came out flawless.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the help !!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Cars lookin good Magik....


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Jun 23 2009, 12:44 PM~14273740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

IM LOOKING FOR SOME CLEAN BUICK REGAL BUMPERS FRONT AND BACK 84-87, NEED ASAP, PM ME OR CALL ME AT THE NUMBER BELOWMUST BE IN VERY GOOD CONDITION


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 23 2009, 12:57 PM~14272737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 22 2009, 11:41 PM~14267685
> *Han's there's a new monte in the game
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ckmakaveli420, Magik007, bigshowxp, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* BUBBA-D*, 305KingCadillac, CADILLAC D
what's up homie.....Damn I cant wait to see your car sunday


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 23 2009, 05:03 PM~14275711
> *wut is the deal when u getting to miami bRO
> *



Friday afternoon...Get Ready! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: who productions 
:wave: Tonyy


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 23 2009, 05:27 PM~14276959
> *:wave: who productions
> :wave: Tonyy
> *


whats good with you...?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo this shit is funny


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 09:33 PM~14277012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nell naw


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 06:19 PM~14276889
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye rollin tito que bola


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 22 2009, 08:41 PM~14267685
> *Han's there's a new monte in the game
> *


Oh really..................?????????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 23 2009, 09:52 PM~14277204
> *Oh really..................?????????????????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 06:19 PM~14276889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY PANTIES ARE GETTING WET!!!! :nicoderm: hno:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 08:19 PM~14276889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 07:54 PM~14277234
> *:biggrin:
> *


a homie i want to say thanks for keeping lowrider alive  
keep the good work we need more homies like you in the hood?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 06:54 PM~14277234
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 06:19 PM~14276889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :banghead: nice lol


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 06:19 PM~14276889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


                
ALL I WOULD WANT 2 FUCK IS HER TITS :cheesy:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 23 2009, 06:57 PM~14276192
> *Cars lookin good Magik....
> *


Thanks homie !


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

thatz a nice lookin' regal, and is not even done yet :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone need there rims painted to match there ride hit me up... cheap prices and fast turn around... ive done alot of rims through out the years


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 23 2009, 06:46 PM~14277153
> *oye rollin tito que bola
> *


 que bola mang


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

my homeboys car


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 23 2009, 06:53 PM~14275606
> *Magik asked me to pass by his shop and help him out putting some of the panels and trimmings on.
> Pancho did an awesome job on the paint. It came out flawless.
> 
> ...


looks good Magik


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

YO IM SELLING MY 24S OF MY MAXIMA U CAN C IT ON PAGE 1078 ON DUBS N ABOVE THEY R BRAND NEW NO SCRATCHES OR DENTS IM SELLING THEM TO PUT 26S $1700 THEY FIT FRONTWHEEL DRIVES N 300S CHARGERS N MAGNUMS TO.. PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Anyone selling stocks for a 88-94 chevy 1500.. I need them!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jun 23 2009, 08:53 PM~14278639
> *Anyone selling stocks for a 88-94 chevy 1500.. I need them!!
> *


I DO :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jun 23 2009, 08:58 PM~14276735
> *Friday afternoon...Get Ready!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dimelo micho rizo c.c!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 24 2009, 01:09 AM~14279619
> *Dimelo micho rizo c.c!!
> *


whats good..lmao..***** untill like 4 in the after noon i was tipsy...lol....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:56 PM~14277252
> *<span style='color:green'>JUST KIDDIN!!! :angel:*


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wuts good ppl?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up lady d....que bolon?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

What's up large!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

LARGE

whats up homie? you bringin out certified gangsta sunday? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 23 2009, 12:52 AM~14268492
> *u were right next to me ,i gotta tell u though ive never been so hot or sweated so much in my entire life by just satnding still...lol....we all left outta there soaked i felt bad for da ladies that were out there and both my dawgs came out victorious.....cito and whiteboy :biggrin:
> 
> rematch should be interesting i know im gonna bet again this time more.. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96+Jun 24 2009, 01:45 AM~14280086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats cracking fellas! :wave:

Naw can't make it out there, jenny craig has a bench warrant for my arrest, so im laying low!


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4z4KYXPmBM
LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt morning miami its almost sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hahahahahaah



> _Originally posted by CANDYBLUE94_@Jun 24 2009, 01:16 AM~14280374
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4z4KYXPmBM
> LMAO!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STUNT N SHINE CAR BIKE, & TRUCK SHOW. SUNDAY JULY 19. MIAMI BEACH CONVENTION CENTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KLUTCH CUSTOMS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO THE STUNT N SHINE CAR, BIKE, & TRUCK SHOW.

MORE INFORMATION ON WWW.KLUTCHCUSTOMS.COM 
WWW.BIGGEENT.NET
WWW.SINBADSPORTS.COM
WWW.MIAMIBEACHCONVENTION.COM


WIN TICKETS ON WEDR 99 JAMZ STARTING JULY 1ST 

THE BIGGEST CAR SHOW OF THE SUMMER, OVER 200 OF THE HOTTEST RIDES
LIVE PERFORMANCES
BIKINI CONTEST
XBOX 360 CHALLENGE
UNIQUE AUTOSPORTS WILL BE A SPECIAL GUEST
BALLERS LANE- RIDES OF THE STARS OF THE WORLD OF SPORTS & ENTERTAINMENT
HOLLYWOOD LANE- RIDES FROM PAST TV SHOWS AND MOVIES SETS
TONS OF GIVEAWAYS
LIVE DJ'S
CELEBRITY GUEST APPEARANCES ALL DAY

REGISTER YOUR CAR FOR $35
PROFESSIONAL JUDGING
MILD & WILD CLASSES

LIMITED CAR SPACE AVAILABLE
SPOTS ARE GOING FAST SO ACT FASTER
REGISTRATION ENDS JULY 10


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I need some 03-09 TownCar stocks if anyone comes across some, let me know.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Damn look what i found Claudio!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

A/C Coil Cleaning Special $150.00 Lmk


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxridez+Jun 23 2009, 09:51 PM~14277901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 24 2009, 08:49 AM~14281790
> *A/C Coil Cleaning Special $150.00 Lmk
> *


Damn u giving that shit away homie


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14268492
> *u were right next to me ,i gotta tell u though ive never been so hot or sweated so much in my entire life by just satnding still...lol....we all left outta there soaked i felt bad for da ladies that were out there and both my dawgs came out victorious.....cito and whiteboy :biggrin:
> 
> rematch should be interesting i know im gonna bet again this time more.. :biggrin:
> *


U aint lying, that was a good fight at the end. Buddy fucked homeboy up.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 24 2009, 09:16 AM~14282418
> *Damn u giving that shit away homie
> *


thats that layitlow hook up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

quote=GALO1111,Jun 24 2009, 09:45 AM~14282656]


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 24 2009, 09:49 AM~14282696
> *quote=GALO1111,Jun 24 2009, 09:45 AM~14282656]
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeee. theres something about silver cars that i like.... maybe ill paint mine like this :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

hope to be finish for the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

i need your black & silver brushing :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 24 2009, 09:52 AM~14282724
> *i need your black & silver brushing  :biggrin:
> *


are we gonna airbrush the lilies on the trunk?? you know the whole garden scene with butterflies and all :cheesy:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 06:57 AM~14281534
> *Damn look what i found Claudio!
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NAH !!!! :ugh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO,yo wats good


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 24 2009, 09:59 AM~14282778
> *HELL NAH !!!! :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 24 2009, 10:02 AM~14282821
> *:biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 06:57 AM~14281534
> *Damn look what i found Claudio!
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 AM~14272737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats up WACK ASS Miami chatroom !!!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

A sample from my Tulsa trip this past weekend..


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Another


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 24 2009, 12:43 PM~14284309
> *A sample from my Tulsa trip this past weekend..
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks man.. Had to hide the color =x


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 24 2009, 03:12 PM~14284039
> *Whats up WACK ASS Miami chatroom !!!
> *


I AGREE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

yo wat dey do miami dose anyone know who is sellin a jet ski????


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

is there a hangout 2nite?

chico305 nd sickassscion wuts good?


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Euro2low, Thanks for comin out dis wknd mayne, over 400 cars in attendance and 20,000ppl,


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Was great to be there..

I think there were more than 400 cars though..

Amazing turnout


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

getting ready for the june 28 pinic you feel me
thanks geo for looking out homie :biggrin:  































 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

VERY NICE VIEJITO


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 24 2009, 07:22 PM~14287586
> *VERY NICE VIEJITO
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

HANG OUT OR WAT.....


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 24 2009, 09:20 PM~14287564
> *getting ready for the june 28 pinic you feel me
> thanks geo for looking out homie  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THAT CAR LOOK GOOD HECTOR..... :0


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 24 2009, 07:20 PM~14287564
> *getting ready for the june 28 pinic you feel me
> thanks geo for looking out homie  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Im diggin it. It actually came out pretty good.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 24 2009, 07:32 PM~14287686
> *Im diggin it. It actually came out pretty good.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Jun 24 2009, 06:28 PM~14287639
> *HANG OUT OR WAT.....
> *


x2!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 24 2009, 05:42 PM~14286082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, BloodBath
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 24 2009, 10:49 AM~14282696
> *quote=GALO1111,Jun 24 2009, 09:45 AM~14282656]
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 24 2009, 10:32 PM~14288266
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, BloodBath
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up tom....


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 10:40 PM~14288328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big money there fukin sweeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 24 2009, 09:20 PM~14287564
> *getting ready for the june 28 pinic you feel me
> thanks geo for looking out homie  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


came out tight work fool..geo gets down on dat spray ..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 10:40 PM~14288328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

roof came out nice hector :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 24 2009, 10:21 AM~14282462
> *thats that layitlow hook up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Shit if you ever need a Chiller overhauled or worked on holla at me


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Hollywood what u doing in here?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn is it time to leave to come down yet??? :biggrin: One more day of work!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 25 2009, 01:53 AM~14290891
> *Damn is it time to leave to come down yet???  :biggrin: One more day of work!!!  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm selling a 2006 chevrolet silverado 1500..ice cold ac,super clean 31,000 miles..I'm asking $5,500 for anymore info or if interested feel free to pm me..I can email pics,thanks


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 11:00 PM~14290974
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Dogg!!! Let me know who you are at the picnic so I can say whats up! You take some bad ass pics!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 25 2009, 02:11 AM~14291087
> *Sup Dogg!!! Let me know who you are at the picnic so I can say whats up! You take some bad ass pics!!!
> *


ok...thankz alot :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 05:47 PM~14276644
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ckmakaveli420, Magik007, bigshowxp, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUBBA-D, 305KingCadillac, CADILLAC D
> what's up homie.....Damn I cant wait to see your car sunday
> *


I DIDN'T FINISH ALL DA SHIT I WANTED TO,BUT I'LL STILL BE OUT THERE... LOWLYFE ALL DAY


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 24 2009, 05:42 PM~14286082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Jun 24 2009, 10:29 PM~14289893
> *roof came out nice hector  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JDMAC2007 (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jun 24 2009, 10:15 PM~14288795
> *big money there fukin sweeeeeeet :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 24 2009, 08:20 PM~14287564
> *getting ready for the june 28 pinic you feel me
> thanks geo for looking out homie  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  looks nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tramh0n4o9U&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tramh0n4o9U&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlKzlfqmzpQ&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlKzlfqmzpQ&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 25 2009, 08:37 AM~14292923
> * looks nice
> *


thanks homie not done jet some more effect :biggrin: 
getting ready for the dub car show you feel me really trying
to make it to the pinic


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 25 2009, 08:58 AM~14293687
> *thanks homie not done jet some more effect :biggrin:
> getting ready for the dub car show you feel me really trying
> to make it to the pinic
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this shit don't look that bad


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 25 2009, 02:17 PM~14294987
> *this shit don't look that bad
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 25 2009, 11:31 AM~14295093
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wat up homey u ready for sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

hell yea, im ready... car aint though....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

nice............:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 24 2009, 06:20 PM~14287564
> *getting ready for the june 28 pinic you feel me
> thanks geo for looking out homie  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i think its the firstnew style monte i seen on baby rims...looks raw


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jun 22 2009, 08:06 PM~14267274
> *assembly time!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Chris Lookin kick ass Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wish I was out there to help reassemble it with you even though I can never seem to finish my own :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 24 2009, 09:20 PM~14287564
> *getting ready for the june 28 pinic you feel me
> thanks geo for looking out homie  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


lookin well Hec. just a buff and almost there!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wutup Chulow? :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 25 2009, 11:31 AM~14295093
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its about time :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2009, 04:37 PM~14296233
> *Wutup Chulow? :wave:
> *


chillin homie... whats goood......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 07:40 PM~14288328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick as hell right there.... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

http://www.tmz.com/

Michael Jackson just died!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2009, 01:51 PM~14296925
> *http://www.tmz.com/
> 
> Michael Jackson just died!
> *


damn we lost 2 celebrities in oneday....who's next...?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2009, 02:51 PM~14296925
> *http://www.tmz.com/
> 
> Michael Jackson just died!
> *


omg!! wtf!? I haven't heard about this in any others news... damn if its true wut a bad 1


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 25 2009, 04:55 PM~14296978
> *damn we lost 2 celebrities in oneday....who's next...?
> *


how do you know your next?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2009, 02:51 PM~14296925
> *http://www.tmz.com/
> 
> Michael Jackson just died!
> *


Damn.......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 25 2009, 02:55 PM~14296978
> *damn we lost 2 celebrities in oneday....who's next...?
> *


yea that's right I heard farah fawcett died 2day too.. anywho imma change the subject before ppl start talkin shit sayin this aint a chatroom nd that has nuthin 2 do with cars nd etc...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 25 2009, 03:00 PM~14297047
> *omg!! wtf!? I haven't heard about this in any others news... damn if its true wut a bad 1
> *


It was just on the news.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jun 25 2009, 03:02 PM~14297075
> *how do you know your next?
> *


lmao!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 25 2009, 03:01 PM~14297054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... seen him this morning at the gas station on Griffin and 441.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 25 2009, 05:03 PM~14297082
> *yea that's right I heard farah fawcett died 2day too.. anywho imma change the subject before ppl start talkin shit sayin this aint a chatroom nd that has nuthin 2 do with cars nd etc...
> *



fuck what ppl say.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jun 25 2009, 02:02 PM~14297075
> *how do you know your next?
> *


LOL....!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 25 2009, 05:05 PM~14297103
> *Damn... seen him this morning at the gas station on Griffin and 441.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i see him all the time i think he wrks at pelican bays i see the truck there every morning.

Any one know a local place to buy chrome a pillars and door handles for a magnum? ebay got em for the low but i need em asap.???!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jun 25 2009, 03:06 PM~14297112
> *fuck what ppl say.. :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

damn im gettin more text messages about fuckin micheal jackson....tmz said his ass is gone...cnn said he's alive...WTF...?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: DUVAL, BLAZED96, tru6lu305, Who Productions, SoMiami, DANNY305, CHICO305, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Euro2low, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305

WHATS GOOD NINJAS


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 25 2009, 02:17 PM~14297261
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: DUVAL, BLAZED96, tru6lu305, Who Productions, SoMiami, DANNY305, CHICO305, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Euro2low, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

now they can burn his plastic body down and turn him into little toys so kids can play with HIM for a change.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jun 25 2009, 02:19 PM~14297293
> *now they can burn his plastic body down and turn him into little toys so kids can play with HIM for a change.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 25 2009, 05:18 PM~14297284
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


SEE YA THIS WEEKEND...........I KNOW ITS GONNA BE A BLAST......


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 25 2009, 02:21 PM~14297320
> *SEE YA THIS WEEKEND...........I KNOW ITS GONNA BE A BLAST......
> *


yeah sounds like its going to be...!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

monte24, Who Productions, BLAZED96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, GoGetta305, tru6lu305, DANNY305, FIRMEX, SoMiami, CHICO305, INKSTINCT003 :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 

ok so they say he is in a coma.....


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 25 2009, 05:22 PM~14297343
> *monte24, Who Productions, BLAZED96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, GoGetta305, tru6lu305, DANNY305, FIRMEX, SoMiami, CHICO305, INKSTINCT003 :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jun 25 2009, 03:19 PM~14297293
> *now they can burn his plastic body down and turn him into little toys so kids can play with HIM for a change.
> *


roflmao!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

things happen in 3's.. Ed McMahon, Farah , and now MJ


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monteugly :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: TiggerLS, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Still Hated, SEISKUATRO,SS, monte24, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, 440buick, BLAZED96, elitecustoms, *Who Productions*, tru6lu305, DANNY305

:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jun 25 2009, 02:28 PM~14297418
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: TiggerLS, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Still Hated, SEISKUATRO,SS, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 440buick, BLAZED96, elitecustoms, Who Productions, tru6lu305, DANNY305
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

king of pop Micheal Jackson dies 6:15 our time 3:15 cali time confremed msnbc at 6:15 the king of pop has passed


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

anyone know where i can find chrome pillars and handles for a magnum local.... ???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Michael Jackson has died at age 50 after being rushed to UCLA Medical Center, NBC News has confirmed.

Los Angeles Fire Department Capt. Steve Ruda told the L.A. Times that Jackson was not breathing when paramedics arrived at his home and CPR was performed.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 25 2009, 02:55 PM~14296978
> *damn we lost 2 celebrities in oneday....who's next...?
> *


O.J :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 25 2009, 06:46 PM~14297646
> *O.J :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao...lol...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

just wanna give a THANKS to my homie STEVE (STILL HATED). buddy came thru with them cups 4 me...they are already in and I'm ready 4 Sunday....well after a wash and a lil chrome polish :biggrin: .

thanks again dawg...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 25 2009, 05:08 PM~14298698
> *just wanna give a THANKS to my homie STEVE (STILL HATED). buddy came thru with them cups 4 me...they are already in and I'm ready 4 Sunday....well after a wash and a lil chrome polish  :biggrin: .
> 
> thanks again dawg...
> *


Anytime big dog.......................   if i can help, i'm here to lend a hand...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 25 2009, 05:53 PM~14299088
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 25 2009, 09:05 PM~14299191
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks... just trying out my new cam


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 25 2009, 06:06 PM~14299197
> *thanks... just trying out my new cam
> *


Looks damn good.....  it will get a good working on sunday, you know that..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 25 2009, 09:08 PM~14299224
> *Looks damn good.....  it will get a good working on sunday, you know that..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


as some would say, ''Till The Wheels Fall Off'' but for me ''Till The Batteries Go Dead And My Cards Are Full'' 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

R.I.P. Michael Jackson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 25 2009, 03:17 AM~14291607
> *I DIDN'T FINISH ALL DA SHIT I WANTED TO,BUT I'LL STILL BE OUT THERE... LOWLYFE ALL DAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 25 2009, 09:46 PM~14299611
> *TRULY THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME</span>.....*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 25 2009, 09:48 PM~14299628
> *TRULY THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME.....
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 25 2009, 09:48 PM~14299628
> *TRULY THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME.....
> *


x305


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, hialeah305boyz, Dalucas00, Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, soflaautosports, REY DEL BARRIO



Got your bag full of batteries and a couple of cards for the new camera..???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 25 2009, 09:58 PM~14299723
> *Still Hated, hialeah305boyz, Dalucas00, Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, soflaautosports, REY DEL BARRIO
> Got your bag full of batteries and a couple of cards for the new camera..???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 25 2009, 09:58 PM~14299723
> *Still Hated, hialeah305boyz, Dalucas00, Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, soflaautosports, REY DEL BARRIO
> Got your bag full of batteries and a couple of cards for the new camera..???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 25 2009, 10:00 PM~14299741
> *x2
> *


what up fam....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

CAR JUST NEED SOME GOLD LEAF AND PIN STRIPING NOT GOING TO MAKE FOR
THE PICNIC


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 25 2009, 06:04 PM~14299181
> *Anytime big dog.......................    if i can help, i'm here to lend a hand...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that is true his always there to help :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 25 2009, 10:59 PM~14300361
> *that is true his always there to help  :biggrin:  thanks
> *


For real he drove from his house to my crib to help me out with some parts...good person


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 25 2009, 05:55 PM~14296978
> *damn we lost 2 celebrities in oneday....who's next...?
> *



THEY SAY IT COMES IN THREES IT DID ED MCHAN ON MONDAY ,MICHEAL JACKSON TODAY LONG WITH THE OTHER GIRL CAN'T REMEBER THE NAME


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 25 2009, 03:03 PM~14297082
> *yea that's right I heard farah fawcett died 2day too.. anywho imma change the subject before ppl start talkin shit sayin this aint a chatroom nd that has nuthin 2 do with cars nd etc...
> *


"In 2006, Fawcett was diagnosed with anal cancer."

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2009/06/farrah-f...cett+dies+at+62


:angel: :around: :angel:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WAT! MIAMI FEST IS ON PAGE TWO?? :uh: 
NAW.... BACK TO PAGE ONE WIT 'DIS' 'POST'.... LOL
MYBAD MIAMI..... IM BLAZEEED... :0 :420: :420: :420:  
GOODNITE MIAMI.....

"DA BO$$" HAS LOGGED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAA!! :guns: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, DOMREP64


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 25 2009, 11:33 PM~14300759
> *For real he drove from his house to my crib to help me out with some parts...good person
> *



X2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 26 2009, 07:46 AM~14303909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow i remember that car any pics of the side..... now thats a tribute...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 26 2009, 04:46 AM~14303909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,yeap nice tribute! I'm sure that car trippled in value if not more..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

::since last nite::


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

R.I.P. AGAIN MICHEAL JACKSON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 26 2009, 07:46 AM~14303909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 26 2009, 10:17 AM~14304987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 26 2009, 08:07 AM~14304898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MIKE WAS THE MAN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 26 2009, 04:46 AM~14303909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

M.J videos on fuse all day


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

should be a good weekend


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 25 2009, 10:39 PM~14302476
> *WAT! MIAMI FEST IS ON PAGE TWO?? :uh:
> NAW.... BACK TO PAGE ONE WIT 'DIS' 'POST'.... LOL
> MYBAD MIAMI..... IM BLAZEEED...  :0  :420:  :420:  :420:
> ...


Que clase nota meng !!!!! LOL.
uffin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 26 2009, 01:50 PM~14306882
> *M.J videos on fuse all day
> *


what about farrah fawcet and ed mcmahon


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave: Que la verga LOCO


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 26 2009, 12:48 PM~14307471
> *what about farrah fawcet and ed mcmahon
> *


lets not forget about the guy from kung foo but i havnt heard about anything for them


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 26 2009, 04:06 PM~14307645
> *lets not forget about the guy from kung foo but i havnt heard about anything for them
> *



its diffrent they were movie stars so not much of an inpact i guess


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 25 2009, 07:59 PM~14300361
> *that is true his always there to help  :biggrin:  thanks
> *


No problem Lalo...................


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 26 2009, 02:03 PM~14308166
> *No problem Lalo...................
> *


what up steve getting ready for the picnic


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 25 2009, 08:33 PM~14300759
> *For real he drove from his house to my crib to help me out with some parts...good person
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


A couple of times..........and it's still all good.... :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 26 2009, 08:17 AM~14304987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is bad.........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 26 2009, 02:07 PM~14308208
> *what up steve  getting ready for the picnic
> *


Shit.................. :biggrin: always ready.......   you guys going right...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, 68caprice, Evelitog, 94pimplac, sucio138, STR8CLOWNIN LS, rollin_nemo




What it do big homie.................... :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 26 2009, 02:12 PM~14308252
> *Shit.................. :biggrin: always ready.......    you guys going right...
> *


yea i be out there with the truck trying to do something to get it out there that shit goes out on me 3 days before the picnic that just my luck i guess might have to send my compressor to oasis to get rebuilt dont know exactly yet :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 26 2009, 02:15 PM~14308283
> *yea i be out there with the truck trying to do something to get it out there that shit goes out on me 3 days before the picnic that just my luck i guess  might have to send my compressor to oasis to get rebuilt dont know exactly yet :biggrin:
> *


Did you check what i told you..???and did you take the motor off..???


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 26 2009, 02:24 PM~14308364
> *Did you check what i told you..???and did you take the motor off..???
> *


yes sir i did but still nothing


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

well im ready for the picnic













:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this lac is bad sitting on 32`s asantis


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 26 2009, 06:30 PM~14308987
> *this lac is bad sitting on 32`s asantis
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good,but thats just way to big,its getting rediculos...honesty..it looks like it cant even turn.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 26 2009, 03:30 PM~14308987
> *this lac is bad sitting on 32`s asantis
> 
> 
> ...


I like it I think it looks hard :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 26 2009, 03:49 PM~14309188
> *It looks good,but thats just way to big,its getting rediculos...honesty..it looks like it cant even turn.
> *


and those are 10 inches smaller heres some 42`s


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 26 2009, 03:30 PM~14308987
> *this lac is bad sitting on 32`s asantis
> 
> 
> ...


they look nice on a truck. but in a car dont think it would look good


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14309243
> *and those are 10 inches smaller heres some 42`s
> 
> 
> ...


thats just out of hand for real..how much can those rims be?? do they even have tires for them shyts?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 26 2009, 03:56 PM~14309243
> *and those are 10 inches smaller heres some 42`s
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds of back in 2002 when Dayton brought out a 36 inch centergold wire wheel..lmao


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dimelo micho rizo c.c!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 26 2009, 07:11 PM~14309365
> *This reminds of back in 2002 when Dayton brought  out a 36 inch centergold wire wheel..lmao
> *


true,but im guessing not even micheal jacksons kids can buy this one...lol...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jun 26 2009, 07:15 PM~14309385
> *Dimelo micho rizo c.c!!!
> *


lol,papa u need some updateing to do to your screen name dont u think??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 26 2009, 05:13 PM~14308261
> *Still Hated, 68caprice, Evelitog, 94pimplac, sucio138, STR8CLOWNIN LS, rollin_nemo
> What it do big homie.................... :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


chillin just waitin 4 sunday...feel like a kid waitn 4 christmas :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ATTN everyone....a homeboy of mine is lookin for a clean, drivable G-body. he has cash in hand and has no problem spending decent money if it worth it :uh: so holla at me if anything..if its a monte or cutty they have to be euroed already. thanks


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

streetrider, monte24, TiggerLS, LOWLYFE62, sickassscion, ROLLIN TITO
:wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jun 26 2009, 04:02 PM~14309294
> *they look nice on a truck. but in a car dont think it would look good
> *


Very true.....  but there will be some jackass that will do it.................


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 26 2009, 04:19 PM~14309432
> *lol,papa u need some updateing to do to your screen name dont u think??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks who's talking lol.. u too! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 26 2009, 02:19 PM~14307783
> *its diffrent they were movie stars so not much of an inpact i guess
> *


what is a good time to be at the park


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 26 2009, 06:24 PM~14310395
> *what is a good time to be at the park
> *


x2 and how do it work if u dont belong to a club just park where u like


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

SWITCHITTER WAS UP PUSSY :wave:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jun 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14310919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the wip looking good homey :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 26 2009, 08:00 PM~14311024
> *the wip looking good homey :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX DOGG


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jun 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14310919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

They also do full color... 
They do great work, at a very reasonable prices.....
check them out for all your screen printing needs....


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

Almost ready for Sunday :biggrin: Here's a G-Body you don't see too often.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

almost ready for sunday.... :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

WILL BE MEETING AT THE PLAZA ON 77TH AND JOHNSON ST. JUST EAST OF UNIVERSITY 10:OO & 10:30 ALL BROWARD LOWRIDERS.FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jun 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14310919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eeeeeee pero Mira quien es!!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 26 2009, 09:41 PM~14311898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that top painted??


----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

where and when is this picnic again...?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 26 2009, 10:43 PM~14311358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW :barf:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HERES SUM HELP SO YOU GUY DONT GET LOST IN THE PARK FOLLOW THE RED LINES IN


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14311996
> *WILL BE MEETING AT THE PLAZA ON 77TH AND JOHNSON ST. JUST EAST OF UNIVERSITY 10:OO & 10:30 ALL BROWARD LOWRIDERS.FOR THE PICNIC
> *


if yall dnt mind i would like to join the caravan... lowrider still in the works so all i got to roll with is the wifes magnum... :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 26 2009, 06:20 PM~14308898
> *well im ready for the picnic
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: Purple Drank.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i hope to see everyone outthere 2morrow


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

look who's back....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

tryin to paint my dash and it keep fuckin rainin on me  my dash might be done but idk about the rest


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2009, 12:26 PM~14314490
> *look who's back....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

Got a Pioneer AVIC-Z1 for sale, has built in memory so you can store your own music, and has a built in DVD player, only thing missing is the GPS antenna but im sure you can purchase it through you car audio retailer store, im asking $500 o.b.o.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2009, 10:26 AM~14314490
> *look who's back....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

selling because this has been sitting in my warehouse for 3 years runs fine need interior some body work and maybe new paint 4500.00 obo or trade


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

u playin right didnt you just paint it


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 27 2009, 01:56 PM~14315485
> *u playin right didnt you just paint it
> *


took the pics
when i took it out of the warehouse last week i was going to ride it to the picnic .


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

oh it looks good i wanted a crip 6 back in the day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 27 2009, 04:52 PM~14315475
> *selling because this has been sitting in my warehouse for 3 years runs fine need interior some body work and maybe new paint 4500.00 obo or trade
> 
> 
> ...


Damn tom you something else...you dont no what you wont


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

take it homie run great need a little body work $4000.00


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2009, 10:26 AM~14314490
> *look who's back....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol now thats a trow bak right there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Jun 26 2009, 09:20 PM~14311707
> *Almost ready for Sunday  :biggrin:  Here's a G-Body you don't see too often.
> 
> 
> ...



i dont like pontiac g-bodies but dam dat ones really clean gd job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

Final Touches on the GP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 27 2009, 06:22 PM~14315863
> *take it homie run great need a little body work $4000.00
> *


Naw Im to broke.....plus I wann finish my ride homie


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jun 26 2009, 07:34 PM~14310860
> *SWITCHITTER WAS UP PUSSY :wave:
> *


lol.....what it do! fuk boy.... :biggrin: ...the lac looking good fool!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO, SWITCHITTER :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

TITO....?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

watson you want to use them cards tomorrow...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 08:56 PM~14316727
> *watson you want to use them cards tomorrow...?
> *


I got 1 card homie....it can hold 557 pics at the best setting but it can hold 999 pics at normal setting but ya if you wann bring tham than thankz


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out my dawgs alvaro's super clean 75 vert in this new video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2_mvaVA01E


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 27 2009, 05:48 PM~14317023
> *I got 1 card homie....it can hold 557 pics at the best setting but it can hold 999 pics at normal setting but ya if you wann bring tham than thankz
> *


ill bring the 2gb for you so you have some extra space...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 10:07 PM~14317164
> *ill bring the 2gb for you so you have some extra space...!
> *


*OK THANKZ *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2009, 10:07 PM~14317163
> *check out my dawgs alvaro's super clean 75 vert in this new video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2_mvaVA01E
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 27 2009, 06:12 PM~14317210
> *OK THANKZ
> *


no problem...always gotta look out for a camera man....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 10:14 PM~14317225
> *no problem...always gotta look out for a camera man....!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 27 2009, 06:16 PM~14317237
> *:biggrin:
> *


what time are you going to be there..?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 10:16 PM~14317242
> *what time are you going to be there..?
> *


MMMMMM 10-12 HOMIE....Im not going in my ride....takeing wifeys car


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 27 2009, 06:19 PM~14317260
> *MMMMMM 10-12 HOMIE....Im not going in my ride....takeing wifeys car
> *


im going to leave here around 9ish to help out danny with anything they need....then get to work...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 10:20 PM~14317271
> *im going to leave here around 9ish to help out danny with anything they need....then get to work...!
> *


STR8


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 27 2009, 06:22 PM~14317284
> *STR8
> *


waitin on tito to get here so i can take my meds :420: then get ready to sleep...!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

TRYMEBCH, Who Productions

WUD UP GUYS


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jun 27 2009, 06:26 PM~14317307
> *TRYMEBCH, Who Productions
> 
> WUD UP GUYS
> *


wassup...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 10:25 PM~14317299
> *waitin on tito to get here so i can take my meds  :420: then get ready to sleep...!
> *


LOL YOU BOYZ TRIPPIN


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 27 2009, 06:28 PM~14317322
> *LOL YOU BOYZ TRIPPIN
> *


im bi polar..gotta have something mellow me out....LOL....!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14317315
> *wassup...?
> *


IM TIRED AS FUC


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14317332
> *im bi polar..gotta have something mellow me out....LOL....!
> *


HAVE SEX


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jun 27 2009, 06:30 PM~14317341
> *HAVE SEX
> *


LOL...bathroom huh....? inside joke between us...! i still laugh about that when you told me...!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 09:33 PM~14317352
> *LOL...bathroom huh....? inside joke between us...! i still laugh about that when you told me...!
> *


YA BUT U ENJOYD IT :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jun 27 2009, 06:34 PM~14317361
> *YA BUT U ENJOYD IT  :biggrin:
> *


1 1/2 hours in the shower was refreshing....lol...so what time are you heading out tomorrow...!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 27 2009, 09:35 PM~14317370
> *1 1/2 hours in the shower was refreshing....lol...so what time are you heading out tomorrow...!
> *


NT SURE CUZ MY MAN DNT GET OFF WRK TILL 9AM WE HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DO SO PROB BETWEEN 11-12


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jun 27 2009, 06:37 PM~14317383
> *NT SURE CUZ MY MAN DNT GET OFF WRK TILL 9AM WE HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DO SO PROB BETWEEN 11-12
> *


aight ill see you there...just holla at me...! are you bringin my favorite lil purse snatchas...?


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

....  :biggrin: :420:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GOOD MORNING.................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOOD MORNING 305!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Everyone ready :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

~~~ Its Show Time ~~~


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

What it do Ladies and Gentlemen.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 28 2009, 09:23 AM~14319789
> *What it do Ladies and Gentlemen.......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You all ready know Im ready


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WAS HOPIN I COULD MAKE IT, MAYBE NEXT YEAR, HAVE A GOOD ONE AND TAKE LOTS OF PICS


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

heading out now :biggrin: :biggrin: se yall out there


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2009, 07:07 PM~14317163
> *check out my dawgs alvaro's super clean 75 vert in this new video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2_mvaVA01E
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

see everyone there.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

good morning everyone.. I hope everyone has has a great time at thr picnic.. see u guys out there :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i need pics asap fuck work HAVE FUN ALL


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 28 2009, 12:25 AM~14318877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

hi there miami new clubb in town low 4 life c.c see u soon in the streets :biggrin:


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

coming soon


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

low4life c.c 




















in miami streets soon


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

badest car in the picnic IMO
















it was great to see these in person also


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

rain or shine


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks to Majestics for a great picnic... cant wait till next year...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks to Majestics for a rawww as picnic!!!!!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 28 2009, 04:15 PM~14321879
> *Thanks to Majestics for a great picnic... cant wait till next year...
> *



x2............the best lowrider event of the year in S. Florida..........thanks to everyone in Majestics for having us there, special thanks to Luis. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz who & phil for all your tips!!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 02:45 PM~14321990
> *Thankz who & phil for all your tips!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE 1966 $3500


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 28 2009, 06:42 PM~14321974
> *x2............the best lowrider event of the year in S. Florida..........thanks to everyone in Majestics for having us there, special thanks to  Luis. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



X2


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 28 2009, 03:42 PM~14321974
> *x2............the best lowrider event of the year in S. Florida..........thanks to everyone in Majestics for having us there, special thanks to  Luis. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


X 3 YOU GUYS PUT IT ON


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

WHERE ARE THE PIC


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

AWESME PICNIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Dude.. That lunatic Billy Mays died?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 28 2009, 04:24 PM~14322165
> *AWESME PICNIC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :yes: :yes: perfect lowrider event !! keeps gettin better cant wait till next year, so wats next any shows or pinic or hangout :dunno:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

ON THE WAY HOME FROM ONE RAW ASS PICNIC....THANX MAJESTICS..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 06:57 PM~14322337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CROWN VIC


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 28 2009, 05:42 PM~14321974
> *x2............the best lowrider event of the year in S. Florida..........thanks to everyone in Majestics for having us there, special thanks to  Luis. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


X2....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

....


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

ALL THREE TURBOS ON THE WAY THERE...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

B.E.T. AWARDS IS ON PPL :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

....


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 28 2009, 02:13 PM~14321593
> *badest car in the picnic IMO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 07:12 PM~14322435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.. almost got a ball shot Watson.. Maybe you shoulda got a different angle lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 08:17 PM~14322466
> *Wow.. almost got a ball shot Watson.. Maybe you shoulda got a different angle lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Naw you trippin homie


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

just want to say thanks to 25thst riders for lettin me and my wife chill with them at the picnic good bunch of dudes and ladys hope we can do it again sometime :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER i didnt get to meet u but i did see u doin your thang


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 07:28 PM~14322542
> *
> 
> 
> ...




asshole


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

yo post up them piks ...the picninc was off da chain!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

V6 TURBOS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 08:30 PM~14322562
> *asshole
> *


 :biggrin: I got a good pic after 6 tryz


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 07:40 PM~14322649
> *:biggrin: I got a good pic after 6 tryz
> *



Too bad Blood Bath didnt hop all over your Memory Card lol..

Classic Angels new hopper looked bad ass.. I was impressed.. Them boys know what they are doing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14322612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PICS  

how did ya'll like my new grill..... :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 05:44 PM~14322676
> *Too bad Blood Bath didnt hop all over your Memory Card lol..
> 
> Classic Angels new hopper looked bad ass.. I was impressed.. Them boys know what they are doing
> *


x 2


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 28 2009, 05:45 PM~14322684
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PICS
> 
> how did ya'll like my new grill..... :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 08:44 PM~14322676
> *Too bad Blood Bath didnt hop all over your Memory Card lol..
> 
> Classic Angels new hopper looked bad ass.. I was impressed.. Them boys know what they are doing
> *


DAMN THATS FUCKD UP....TO BAD I HAD A BACKUP THANKZ TO WHO


MAN CLASSIC ANGELS DID THE DAMN THING


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn.....Watson got all the sneak pics in.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

One time for Majestics for a great picnic....... :thumbsup: even though the rain had us hiding a couple of times....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 28 2009, 05:45 PM~14322684
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PICS
> 
> how did ya'll like my new grill..... :biggrin:
> ...


Tight work on the grill Oscar......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 28 2009, 05:45 PM~14322684
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PICS
> 
> how did ya'll like my new grill..... :biggrin:
> ...



Dats da only thing dat car needed dat grill looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 28 2009, 05:56 PM~14322774
> *BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


That damn hearse was tight......   tight work D.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jun 28 2009, 08:53 PM~14322741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn you got me good


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 09:01 PM~14322805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Propz


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

the picnic was fun although the stupid rain fucked it up towards the end I couldn't even finish watching the hoppin competiton


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

THaT SHiT GoT RAw WHeN i LeFT i BEt :uh: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

......


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

.....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I guess my only question was...

How the hell did Large not get best paint?

confusing


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 06:04 PM~14322841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta give it to Renee and Big Boy for bringing "Black Widow"....got that heat in the trunk.... :biggrin:   One time for Classic Angels....Willy still got that fire.. :biggrin: :biggrin: El ***** and Lil Rolly bringing for a bitch to.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 06:03 PM~14322819
> *I got you to  :biggrin:
> :0 Damn you got me good
> *


Yep....... :biggrin: you got me.....................


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 08:08 PM~14322863
> *I guess my only question was...
> 
> How the hell did Large not get best paint?
> ...


i believe its because we all know he could of easily taken any of the awards so he wasnt judged. once your the best what else is their to prove? plus there was no prize money. im sure he understands.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

nice meeting WHO and PHIL, yall know i gotta get to my photoshop so my pics wont be up for a min. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 28 2009, 08:15 PM~14322902
> *i believe its because we all know he could of easily taken any of the awards so he wasnt judged. once your the best what else is their to prove? plus there was no prize money. im sure he understands.
> *



Just looks strange when i write the article.. and the shots of his car are there.. and he doesnt win anything.. doesnt bother me.. just confusing


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 28 2009, 05:16 PM~14322910
> *nice meeting WHO and PHIL, yall know i gotta get to my photoshop so my pics wont be up for a min.  :biggrin:
> *


nice to meet you too...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 28 2009, 08:16 PM~14322910
> *nice meeting WHO and PHIL, yall know i gotta get to my photoshop so my pics wont be up for a min.  :biggrin:
> *



Was a pleasure man..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dm9w5GdtkbE&feature


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 05:03 PM~14322819
> *I got you to  :biggrin:
> :0 Damn you got me good
> *


i should have never told you that shit...you got me and phil....good shit...! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Great pic nic!!! nice meeting most of you.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14323007
> *i should have never told you that shit...you got me and phil....good shit...! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Lol naw I been had a pic of you...but shit phil kept running from the cam


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 08:33 PM~14323002
> *dm9w5GdtkbE&feature
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

Big Ups 2 Everypne At Da Picnic Rides looked nice hope evertone stayed dry



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

42 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Euro2low, cyclopes98, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, GoGetta305, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, LARGE, HEAVErollerz90, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, P78dayz, ripsta85, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, viejitos miami, rivman, DOUBLE-O, chevyboy01, lalo22, ROLLIN TITO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, BLAZED96, bigchevysandbusas, hwdsfinest, MR.GRUMPY, Low_Ski_13


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 09:47 PM~14323092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jun 28 2009, 07:23 PM~14322504
> *just want to say thanks to 25thst riders for lettin me and my wife chill with them at the picnic good bunch of dudes and ladys hope we can do it again sometime  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Nice to finally meet you Phil.....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Best of Show?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

VPC2bWW7SZI&feature


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok guess im done.. I hate Thread Hijacking..

I'm sure you guys know why i cant post the Lowriders.. but figured some of you would enjoy my other shots.. =D


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14323226
> *VPC2bWW7SZI&feature
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

GALO1111, litodmax, CADALLAC PIMPIN', Gold Rush Regal, R.O CUTTY, GuCCidOuTChEvY, BloodBath, Bowtie South, jlopezdover, big C, ROLLIN TITO, hwdsfinest, sucio138, ripsta85, Impressive_regal, MR.GRUMPY, lalo22, LOWRIDERWORLD, ORLANDO I, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DRòN, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, Still Hated, Euro2low, bigchevysandbusas, Mazda350, lowridermovement, majikmike0118, (ROLLIN), rivman, Slow N Low, ELEGANCECC96, orientalmontecarlo, Big Blue, 96Linc, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, P78dayz
damn :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 28 2009, 07:11 PM~14323305
> *GALO1111, litodmax, CADALLAC PIMPIN', Gold Rush Regal, R.O CUTTY, GuCCidOuTChEvY, BloodBath, Bowtie South, jlopezdover, big C, ROLLIN TITO, hwdsfinest, sucio138, ripsta85, Impressive_regal, MR.GRUMPY, lalo22, LOWRIDERWORLD, ORLANDO I, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DRòN, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, Still Hated, Euro2low, bigchevysandbusas, Mazda350, lowridermovement, majikmike0118, (ROLLIN), rivman, Slow N Low, ELEGANCECC96, orientalmontecarlo, Big Blue, 96Linc, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, P78dayz
> damn :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Jun 28 2009, 09:08 PM~14322863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's because the ketchup from my hamburger splashed all over my trunk!  

Man its all good I came through just to chill, relax and enjoy my car. 

At the end of the day I repped Low Lyfe and MI-YAYO from the bottom all over the UNITED STATES and world wide. I got front cover of lowrider, lighters from BIC, and various other products and services based on certified gangster. 

Not to mention two shops emerged who benefited from its creation, and the list goes on.......

Man, at the end day I wake up everyday see certified, my other cars, and go to my shop and I laugh about how much reward, drama, and admire a pink car from the streets of miami has gotten me. :biggrin: 

So dont trip phill just write the story, its all good! 

No better said its all GANGSTER!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 06:01 PM~14323219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Creative as hell...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2009, 07:14 PM~14323339
> *It's because the ketchup from my hamburger splashed all over my trunk!
> 
> Man its all good I came through just to chill, relax and enjoy my car.
> ...


:thumbsup: true words couldnt be said well put large!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 10:15 PM~14323349
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Creative as hell...!
> *


For real


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 07:04 PM~14323242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YEA!!!! MA *****!*


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 07:01 PM~14323219
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: tight ass work *****


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 10:00 PM~14323212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Damm, nice tan! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2009, 10:14 PM~14323339
> *It's because the ketchup from my hamburger splashed all over my trunk!
> 
> Man its all good I came through just to chill, relax and enjoy my car.
> ...


it could not have been said better than that ...your car has put not only miami but all of the east side back on the map ..and its nice to see that you still enjoy that car and have not put it up in some warehouse to rot away :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jun 28 2009, 07:20 PM~14323402
> *it could not have been said better than that ...your car has put not only miami but all of the east side back on the map ..and its nice to see that you still enjoy that car and have not put it up in some warehouse to rot away :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 07:21 PM~14323405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 of the badesst mag out there... repping all day!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14323430
> *1 of the badesst mag out there... repping all day!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 07:21 PM~14323405
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dat mag been serious since day one i saw it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

any pics of the hop?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Big Up To The BIG M :thumbsup: 

Great picnic! Next year throw in a Hardbody Contest so I can win a trophy! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

really nice pics from all the photographers (waiting on chulow to post lol)


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 28 2009, 07:26 PM~14323454
> *Dat mag been serious since day one i saw it. :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea sad to see it go its up for sale!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2009, 08:14 PM~14323339
> *It's because the ketchup from my hamburger splashed all over my trunk!
> 
> Man its all good I came through just to chill, relax and enjoy my car.
> ...


  old skool for a long time homie fuck the haters you are the man :biggrin: just keep your head up and ride


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the support...I wanna give a huge thanks to chicho and luis without them the car wouldn't have made it...the car is no where near done a lot more coming


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

After party going down at SHOW GIRLS tonight! :biggrin: Everyones invited!

Pee wee's giving away free Tv's, cash, and cars in the main room and i'll be in the sky lounge poping bottles, and smoking my cigars with the ladies!

Mention LARGE at the door and get a pink bottle of NUVO for only $25 dollars!


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2009, 07:34 PM~14323514
> *After party going down at SHOW GIRLS tonight!  :biggrin: Everyones invited!
> 
> Pee wee's giving away free Tv's, cash, and cars in the main room and i'll be in the sky lounge poping bottles, and smoking my cigars with the ladies!
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN'_@Jun 28 2009, 10:37 PM~14323547
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Bitch dont giveaway my truck tonight!

I'm not walking home tonight.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 08:28 PM~14322542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn watson you couldve worn a nig....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 28 2009, 06:29 PM~14323476
> *hell yea sad to see it go its up for sale!
> *


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2009, 07:38 PM~14323559
> *Bitch dont giveaway my truck tonight!
> 
> I'm not walking home tonight.
> *


NA NOT TONITE ONLY THE CIVIC LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2009, 10:39 PM~14323567
> *damn watson you couldve worn a nig....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 07:57 PM~14323179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm I missed this one


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 10:41 PM~14323592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN'_@Jun 28 2009, 10:41 PM~14323588
> *NA NOT TONITE ONLY THE CIVIC  LOL
> *


Lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man I was thinking about the benz!


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 05:57 PM~14322337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin out wit da pic Watson..... u getin good at this photography thing!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 08:44 PM~14323610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with that homie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 07:57 PM~14322337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO...EMBArrasin...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 06:37 PM~14321954
> *Thanks to Majestics for a rawww as  picnic!!!!!!!
> *


x100000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Dale chulow, post those pics!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THANKS WHO! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 28 2009, 06:50 PM~14323666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2009, 09:07 PM~14317163
> *check out my dawgs alvaro's super clean 75 vert in this new video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2_mvaVA01E
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 06:05 PM~14322385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for da pic...... Also thanks to Javy from Omega Autoworkz for throwing down da patterns for me and thanks to Miguel from Bomb Art for laying down da pinstripes on da vic.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 10:00 PM~14323212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 28 2009, 10:55 PM~14323709
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  lol
> *


Come on, you know you like it!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 10:56 PM~14323723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm buddie got me good!!! i wuz concentrating!!! lmao


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 10:56 PM~14323723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2009, 10:57 PM~14323725
> *Come on, you know you like it!
> *


ha ha ha..... ok!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jun 28 2009, 10:44 PM~14323609
> *Good lookin out wit da pic Watson..... u getin good at this photography thing!!
> *


Anytime homie...your shit looks RAWW with the patterns


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 10:56 PM~14323723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 09:32 PM~14323494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HE ATE THAT ****** FOOD  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 28 2009, 11:00 PM~14323758
> *HE ATE THAT ****** FOOD   :biggrin:
> *


what??????


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

for you luis:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 08:58 PM~14323747
> *Anytime homie...your shit looks RAWW with the patterns
> *


Thanks homie...... once u get da marquis on point we shud get dem together for some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jun 28 2009, 11:06 PM~14323813
> *Thanks homie...... once u get da marquis on point we shud get dem together for some pics.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

something ya'll missed!!!! ha!
enjoy..


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 28 2009, 11:12 PM~14323874
> *something ya'll missed!!!! ha!
> enjoy..
> 
> ...


Gotta love those Low Lyfe girls!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

35 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
26 Members: Gold Rush Regal, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, PUROLOWS84MC, scan, orientalmontecarlo, DRòN, Slow N Low, DOUBLE-O, ROLLIN TITO yooooooooo wat it be like


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SEEING THIS IN PERSON MADE MY FUCKIN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

CHULOW & MIMI:









NICA:









MA HOMEGIRL MIMI LOOKIN GOOD:
















LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gold Rush Regal_@Jun 28 2009, 11:15 PM~14323899
> *35 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 26 Members: Gold Rush Regal, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, PUROLOWS84MC, scan, orientalmontecarlo, DRòN, Slow N Low, DOUBLE-O, ROLLIN TITO yooooooooo wat it be like
> *


WUZZZZAAAAAA!!!!! uffin: :wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 28 2009, 08:03 PM~14323784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u take anymore pics of my car


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

THAT WAS SOME GOOD ASS CARNE JUAN..........LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SORRY U GUYS!!! I WILL TRY TO MAKE MY PICS SMALLER!!! LOL.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jun 28 2009, 11:19 PM~14323934
> *THAT WAS SOME GOOD ASS CARNE JUAN..........LOL
> *


YEA BOIIIII THAT SHIT WAS GOOD


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 28 2009, 10:19 PM~14323930
> *did u take anymore pics of my car
> *


 :biggrin: YOU GOTTA WAIT ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SOME HOP PICS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

HERE ARE THE PICS... SMALLER
















CHULOW & MIMI:








NICA:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 28 2009, 10:27 PM~14323987
> *HERE ARE THE PICS... SMALLER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

37 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
30 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR*, cyclopes98, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, mr.regal, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, IN YA MOUF, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, BRAVO, jlopezdover, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, *DOUBLE-O*, bigvic66, Scarface, *Fleetwood 305,* LARGE, sucio138, Who Productions, dominicano3o5, david, *CADILLAC D*, huesone, Mazda350, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, *Chulow*, bigchevysandbusas, LOWLYFE62, ROLLIN TITO, GbodyonD's, *Gold Rush Regal*, *BUICK RYDIN HIGH*

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

For my first lowrider picnic in FL this one didn't dissapoint. Thank you to the Majestics car club on a good show.


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH WASSA WIT DA PIC WIT ME N DA BROWN SOUL BOYS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

.....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 06:01 PM~14322805
> *<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/2q83q52.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


THANKS 4 ALL THE PROPS AND LOVE YALL MIA ****** HAVE SHOWED.I KNOW IS SOMETHING DIFFRENT BUT I REALLY THOUGHT MIA NEEDED TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFRENT :biggrin: IM LOOKING FOR A MODEL LIKE MIMI TO COME AND LAY IN THE CASKET WITH ME :cheesy:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DAT WHITE TC WAS CLEAN AS FCK ...LOVIN DA GANGSTA WHITE WALLS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

[/

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
























BEARRRR:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

BROWN SOUL... HERE U GO!!! LOL
























:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 28 2009, 11:41 PM~14324125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14324060
> *
> THANKS 4 ALL THE PROPS AND LOVE YALL MIA ****** HAVE SHOWED.I KNOW IS SOMETHING DIFFRENT BUT I REALLY THOUGHT MIA NEEDED TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFRENT :biggrin: IM LOOKING FOR A MODEL LIKE MIMI TO COME AND LAY IN THE CASKET WITH ME :cheesy:
> *


She was lookin extra wet D, bad as fuck homie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 28 2009, 08:44 PM~14324163
> *She was lookin extra wet D, bad as fuck homie
> *


hell yea x2


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 11:41 PM~14324137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I LOOK SOO FUNNY THERE!! DAM U WATSON!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 28 2009, 08:38 PM~14324098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 28 2009, 11:44 PM~14324171
> *OMG! I LOOK SOO FUNNY THERE!! DAM U WATSON!!! LMAO!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKZ AGAIN BIG M


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 10:41 PM~14324137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 28 2009, 08:03 PM~14324371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...Spies all around you...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 29 2009, 12:03 AM~14324371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN *****


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

!2:00 its that time, bubba dont forget the jack!

I'm off to fly the cape to find a Ms.Bowtie, LoL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 12:04 AM~14324381
> *LOL...Spies all around you...!
> *


FOR REAL....HE GOT ME GOOD :angry:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 got anymore pix of this lac? :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Jun 28 2009, 11:04 PM~14324381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 10:04 PM~14323242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2009, 12:11 AM~14324444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW!! HOW CUTE.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 28 2009, 11:34 PM~14324060
> *
> THANKS 4 ALL THE PROPS AND LOVE YALL MIA ****** HAVE SHOWED.I KNOW IS SOMETHING DIFFRENT BUT I REALLY THOUGHT MIA NEEDED TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFRENT :biggrin: IM LOOKING FOR A MODEL LIKE MIMI TO COME AND LAY IN THE CASKET WITH ME :cheesy:
> *


LMAO!!! DATS MA HOMIE  
SHE WUZ LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE, HUH??? YUP... STUNTIN IS A HABIT. 
LMAO
SINCE SHE DONT GOT INTERNET I'LL MAKE SURE TO LET HER KNOW... LMAO''


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

my pics coming up in a few mins.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 28 2009, 11:34 PM~14324060
> *
> :biggrin: IM LOOKING FOR A MODEL LIKE MIMI TO COME AND LAY IN THE CASKET WITH ME :cheesy:
> *


UR SOOOO FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 29 2009, 12:23 AM~14324552
> *my pics coming up in a few mins.
> *


OH BOY! LOL....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Lac-of-Respect....Nice meeting & talking to you homie *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 28 2009, 08:34 PM~14324060
> *
> THANKS 4 ALL THE PROPS AND LOVE YALL MIA ****** HAVE SHOWED.I KNOW IS SOMETHING DIFFRENT BUT I REALLY THOUGHT MIA NEEDED TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFRENT :biggrin: IM LOOKING FOR A MODEL LIKE MIMI TO COME AND LAY IN THE CASKET WITH ME :cheesy:
> *


DON'T GET IN TROUBLE FOOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 09:41 PM~14324720
> *Lac-of-Respect....Nice meeting & talking to you homie </span>
> *



You to Dogg!!! Had a lot of fun meeting everybody! Leaving out in the morning!!!

Now everybody can see how <span style=\'color:navy\'>*~Majestics World Wide~* do it!!! We make it fun for ALL!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 29 2009, 12:47 AM~14324782
> *You to Dogg!!! Had a lot of fun meeting everybody! Leaving out in the morning!!!
> 
> Now everybody can see how ~Majestics World Wide~ do it!!! We make it fun for ALL!
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> !2:00 its that time, bubba dont forget the jack!
> 
> I'm off to fly the cape to find a Ms.Bowtie, LoL











[/quote]

ITS RICKY ROSS THE BIGGEST BOSS
I GOT THE JACK IN HAND AND THE CAPE IS A FLYING.....I'M ON MY WAY *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14324973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im done for the nite....I took 300 pluz pics


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2009, 01:02 AM~14324973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE DAT! LOL :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14324973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat!! where can i get my copy?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 29 2009, 01:03 AM~14324985
> *  :biggrin:
> *


man you owen some rawwww as carz I dont wann know how much you pay for car insurance a month fool


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 28 2009, 10:19 PM~14325162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

more tommorrow.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 29 2009, 01:19 AM~14325162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GOODNITE MIAMI.... 

"DA BOSS" IS OUT!
LOL


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

few more for 2day


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lowbikeon20z, DRòN, GoGetta305, freshgodinez, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> *


What's up with my jersey bitch!

"I'll bring it tomorrow." :uh: 

:cheesy: lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 29 2009, 01:19 AM~14325162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jay's bike came out nice. Love the color. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DRòN...Nice pic's


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

i like this 1 :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THE BEST OF SHOW IN MY OPINION..................


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14323160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

even tho it rained i still had a good time. big ups to majestics for a great picnic :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

On behalf of the Individuals Car Club, I want to send many thanks to the Majestics Car Club for putting on the best event in South Florida. What a great turnout, you guys definitely know how to show southern hospitality, rain or shine. We had a great time and look forward to next year!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that shit felt like a club inside the pavilion when it was raining :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 29 2009, 08:21 AM~14326634
> *that shit felt like a club inside the pavilion when it was raining :roflmao:
> *



ESPECIALLY WHEN MICHAEL JACKSON CAME ON....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2009, 05:24 AM~14326642
> *ESPECIALLY WHEN MICHAEL JACKSON CAME ON....
> *


hell yeah i was drunk jammin :biggrin: 

RIP MJ


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 28 2009, 09:24 PM~14324554
> *UR SOOOO FUNNY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 10:17 PM~14323911
> *SEEING THIS IN PERSON MADE MY FUCKIN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 06:01 PM~14322805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE REALLY DID DA DAMN THANG AT THE PICNIC  
NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF THE OTHER RIDERS JUS KEEPIN IT 100. BUT DA LAC 
HEARSE WAS DIFFERENT I LIKED THE MURALS AND COLOR COMBO. 
:thumbsup: DAVID BITCH REPPED HARD TIGHT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14324755
> *DON'T GET IN TROUBLE FOOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 29 2009, 06:06 AM~14326774
> *THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE REALLY DID DA DAMN THANG AT THE PICNIC
> NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF THE OTHER RIDERS JUS KEEPIN IT 100. BUT DA LAC
> HEARSE WAS DIFFERENT I LIKED THE MURALS AND COLOR COMBO.
> ...


THANKS HOMIE U KNOW I ALWAYS TRY


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BIG UPS TO THE BIG M FOR THROWING A GREAT PICNIC. THANKS TO ERRYBODY WHO BROUGHT THEIR CARS OUT TO SUPPORT THE MIAMI LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.  ITS GOOD TO SEE ALL CLUBS WITH FAMILYS AND FRIENDS VIBIN ON THEIR OWN LEVELS. OH AND TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT BROUGHT HOPPERS DOWN TO DO THE DAMN THANG I RESPECT YALL  IT TAKES A LOT OF GUAP AND TYME AND BALLS TO DO WHAT YALL DO THANX TO ALL FOR A GREAT PICNIC EXCEPT FOR THE DAMN RAIN


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 29 2009, 06:10 AM~14326786
> *THANKS HOMIE U KNOW I ALWAYS TRY
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE GOOD ASS PICS.....
THANKS MIAMI FOR THE LOVE.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 29 2009, 12:45 AM~14325431
> *What's up with my jersey bitch!
> 
> "I'll bring it tomorrow."  :uh:
> ...



Dude you know that shit was smelling funky after the game. First half was hot as hell lol. It's already washed and hanging in my room waiting to be taken back home lol Ill drop it off tonight


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 29 2009, 06:22 AM~14326833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD LOVE TO FINISH MY CAR BUILD WITH ONE OF THIS BUILD BY ME AND MY BROTHERS OR A 80'S LE CAB ALL GOLD LIKE MY ORANGE ONE I THINK IT WOULD RAP IT UP BUT IS JUST A DREAM :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 08:33 PM~14324052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was a great picnic thanks to majestics for a great time and fun cant wait till next year :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

the DJ was sayin sum shit about another car show july 19th or sumthin like that?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

bad ass build PURP and MAJESTIC MIAMI
the car came out exremely beautiful and from what i heard its still not done....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice ride purp. I'm really feelin that quarter top


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2009, 09:44 AM~14326929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 09:49 AM~14326959
> *HA!!! WAIT TILL YA'LL SEE THE BAD ASS PICS CHULOW TOOK OF THIS CAR WIT MIMI'!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


waiting :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 09:49 AM~14326959
> *HA!!! WAIT TILL YA'LL SEE THE BAD ASS PICS CHULOW TOOK OF THIS CAR WIT MIMI'!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW I WALKED BYE WHEN HE WAS TAKING IT.... :biggrin: 

AND SHE MATCHES THE CAR... :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david+Jun 29 2009, 06:28 AM~14326858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dee if u and the guys accomplished this im pretty sure u will build a coupe sooner than later man.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2009, 09:04 PM~14322841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


definitly a good pic


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: ROLLIN TITO,* Mazda350*, GHOST RIDER, *KAKALAK, caprice ridah,* TRYMEBCH, lowbikeon20z, 06hemiram, lylorly, *LARGE*, ripsta85, lalo22,* david, **MISTER ED*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 29 2009, 09:11 AM~14327078
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Mazda350, GHOST RIDER, KAKALAK, caprice ridah, TRYMEBCH, lowbikeon20z, 06hemiram, lylorly, LARGE, ripsta85, lalo22, david, MISTER ED
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 29 2009, 10:11 AM~14327078
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Mazda350, GHOST RIDER, KAKALAK, caprice ridah, TRYMEBCH, lowbikeon20z, 06hemiram, lylorly, LARGE, ripsta85, lalo22, david, MISTER ED
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS GOOD DAWG... YO I SEEN YOU WHEN I CAME IN AND THEN I DIDNT SEE YOU NO MORE.... WHERE'D YOU GO.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jun 29 2009, 07:14 AM~14327104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aqui asere just getting by the way i can. u know!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 29 2009, 07:11 AM~14327078
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Mazda350, GHOST RIDER, KAKALAK, caprice ridah, TRYMEBCH, lowbikeon20z, 06hemiram, lylorly, LARGE, ripsta85, lalo22, david, MISTER ED
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que bolon!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

WHAT up NEMO!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 29 2009, 07:19 AM~14327129
> *WHAT up NEMO!!!
> *


***** stop u know nemo is str8 ninja right now...lol


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 29 2009, 07:20 AM~14327140
> ****** stop u know nemo is str8 ninja right now...lol
> *


FOr real... :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 29 2009, 09:18 AM~14327120
> *chilling ***** ...we had left b4 the first drops of rain hit.
> aqui asere just getting by the way i can. u know!
> *


i hear you bro


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2009, 06:44 AM~14326929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>esta linda esa cochinada :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14325445
> *Jay's bike came out nice. Love the color.  :cheesy:
> *


que la verga loco esta bonita tu besicleta... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 29 2009, 10:11 AM~14327078
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Mazda350, GHOST RIDER, KAKALAK, caprice ridah, TRYMEBCH, lowbikeon20z, 06hemiram, lylorly, LARGE, ripsta85, lalo22, david, MISTER ED
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: Wassup Homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

It was my first time seeing the Miami "M" rides in person. Them cars were badazz :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2009, 06:44 AM~14326929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a nice bigbody i love that pueple and lavender combo bitch is tight PURP


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, JohnnyBoy, impalas79, INKSTINCT003, Euro2low, Bowtie South, bigvic66, Que la verga LOCO, ORLANDO I, JUCYAZ, danny90, JoEY_G, sucio138, TRYMEBCH


WUS GOOD MIA


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jun 29 2009, 09:44 AM~14326929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 28 2009, 08:44 PM~14324171
> *OMG! I LOOK SOO FUNNY THERE!! DAM U WATSON!!! LMAO!!!
> *


naw u was lookin right :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 09:49 AM~14326959
> *HA!!! WAIT TILL YA'LL SEE THE BAD ASS PICS CHULOW TOOK OF THIS CAR WIT MIMI'!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol thank you. Ill post up as soon as i get home, and get a new ''RAT'' aka Mouse for the pc.... it wouldnt move at all :biggrin: even with cheese


Another thing thanks to all the peeps posting up pics, like always pics are what keeps Miami Fest alive. shout out to all the photographers out there, to name a few
dron, watson, phill, who... the list goes on. ''not just an art but a lifestyle''


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 07:47 AM~14327289
> *:wave: Wassup Homie
> *


sup dude aint heard from u in a good while!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Look for a set of all GOLD, including the lip...................13x7 wheels. Pm me, Thanks


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 10:21 AM~14327475
> *lol thank you. Ill post up as soon as i get home, and get a new ''RAT'' aka Mouse for the pc.... it wouldnt move at all  :biggrin:  even with cheese
> Another thing thanks to all the peeps posting up pics, like always pics are what keeps Miami Fest alive. shout out to all the photographers out there, to name a few
> dron, watson, phill, who... the list goes on.  ''not just an art but a lifestyle''
> ...


What if things were different lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

If you need a photo of your cars just PM me and let me know what car it is and i should have a clean shot of it...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 09:11 AM~14327866
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks who nice pic... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

coming soonn 





































low4life c.c coming soon


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 29 2009, 08:15 AM~14327898
> *Thanks who nice pic... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2009, 06:44 AM~14326929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for all the props!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layitlow miamidade_@Jun 29 2009, 12:15 PM~14327899
> *coming soonn
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 29 2009, 11:43 AM~14327652
> *What if things were different lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 29 2009, 12:15 PM~14327898
> *Thanks who nice pic... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x305


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 29 2009, 09:36 AM~14328093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAD PROPS ON DAT BITCH ITS DIFFRENT.. AND DAT BLUE CAME OUT OF DA CHAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 29 2009, 09:46 AM~14328188
> *MAD PROPS ON DAT BITCH ITS DIFFRENT.. AND DAT BLUE CAME OUT OF DA CHAIN :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

nice blue caddy its of the chain


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

TiggerLS, Who Productions

wud up guys o and peter get bck to wrk lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO 1 THIS?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jun 29 2009, 08:55 AM~14328281
> *TiggerLS, Who Productions
> 
> wud up guys o and peter get bck to wrk lol
> *


just looking at the photos from yesterday...!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCECsILtUPQ


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2009, 12:57 PM~14328303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not mine but I got some like it I'll post tomm


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jun 29 2009, 10:00 AM~14328329
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCECsILtUPQ
> *


bad ass.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 11:57 AM~14328304
> *just looking at the photos from yesterday...!
> *


sounds like fun


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jun 29 2009, 09:20 AM~14328492
> *sounds like fun
> *


lol i got you a couple of times...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 12:21 PM~14328512
> *lol i got you a couple of times...!
> *


i bet u seen the kid wit he shaved head that was next to me that was my oldest son


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jun 29 2009, 09:32 AM~14328624
> *i bet u seen the kid wit he shaved head that was next to me that was my oldest son
> *


i didnt even see them...or i would have been fuckin with them like i always do...! i didnt think they was there...i didnt hear that there was no fights or purses being snatched...LOL...!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 12:32 PM~14328616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



eh.. We need more Barbie dolls in South Florida.. maybe they were allergic to the rain


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 29 2009, 01:37 PM~14328653
> *eh.. We need more Barbie dolls in South Florida.. maybe they were allergic to the rain
> *


:uh: 
WHERE WERE U AT YESTURDAY?

HEY PHIL THANKS FOR DOIN ME THAT FAVOR!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 12:36 PM~14328643
> *i didnt even see them...or i would have been fuckin with them like i always do...! i didnt think they was there...i didnt hear that there was no fights or purses being snatched...LOL...!
> *


i didnt bring them just my oldest


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Anytime brother..

Cisco.. Barbie dolls.. is what i brought to the shoot up there.. for your boys..

DEFINITELY werent any yesterday


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My Barbie Doll.. Just for Cisco


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 01:36 PM~14328643
> *i didnt even see them...or i would have been fuckin with them like i always do...! i didnt think they was there...i didnt hear that there was no fights or purses being snatched...LOL...!
> *


 :0


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2009, 11:57 AM~14328303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 black widow


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 29 2009, 01:09 AM~14326020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the first big body what has been done to the front suspension


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jun 29 2009, 09:49 AM~14328786
> *the first big body what has been done to the front suspension
> *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Looks like the picnic was fun...any hopping after the picnic anywhere?


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

that shit looks sick


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 12:46 PM~14328740
> *:0
> *


hes talkin bout my 2 boys he likes fuckin wit them


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jun 29 2009, 10:57 AM~14328860
> *hes talkin bout my 2 boys he likes fuckin wit them
> *


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
DONT SOUND RIGHT....


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 29 2009, 01:00 PM~14328890
> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> DONT SOUND RIGHT....
> *


 :0 sry but yall knw wat i mean


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL...!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 11:03 AM~14328926
> *LOL...!
> *


PERV


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 29 2009, 10:07 AM~14328970
> *PERV
> *


LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 11:15 AM~14329038
> *LOL.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WUS UP BRO. HOWS EVERYTHING.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 29 2009, 10:16 AM~14329047
> *WUS UP BRO. HOWS EVERYTHING.
> *


tired man...im coming to see you real soon....


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by layitlow miamidade_@Jun 29 2009, 10:15 AM~14327899
> *coming soonn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 11:20 AM~14329093
> *tired man...im coming to see you real soon....
> *


KOOL.. LET ME KNOW


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 29 2009, 10:24 AM~14329121
> *KOOL.. LET ME KNOW
> *


aight ill call you when im on the way...!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

THUMBS UP TO MAJESTICS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: 

WHAT UP WHO ??????????????????


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2009, 10:37 AM~14329262
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP WHO ??????????????????
> *


takin my meds and waitin on the rain...!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Doozer.. like your work man..
impressive


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 29 2009, 03:04 PM~14329460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn..... :0 :0 bad ass pics
:worship: :worship:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

And that's when the down pour started so that's all I got


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low+Jun 29 2009, 03:06 PM~14329478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx guys


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 29 2009, 09:27 AM~14326852
> *Dude you know that shit was smelling funky after the game. First half was hot as hell lol. It's already washed and hanging in my room waiting to be taken back home lol Ill drop it off tonight
> *



Let me know.

I got a hitch for my truck. I'ma try to put it on today. I just have to spray a door for someone first.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 29 2009, 03:24 PM~14329665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love this color combo.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 09:11 PM~14324444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i look like a cabbage patch kid here


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 29 2009, 03:02 PM~14330039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I map quested it and looks to be in front of homes? Is it in a shopping center? What other stores are close to it?


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

heres 2 videos, i couldnt get in the photographers/paparazzi section,lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJrt1n-lzeY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RdgtNraeI0


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice pics Doozer!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 04:31 PM~14330297
> *Nice pics Doozer!
> *


thanx homie, I tried to do "Betty" justice  she was very easy to take pics of :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 11:51 AM~14328802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: nice car homie


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin nice pics DOOZER


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

got a few videos coming up in a few


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WE NEED TO START A HANGOUT ON SATURDAYS AGAIN??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 29 2009, 04:44 PM~14330432
> *thanx homie, I tried to do "Betty" justice    she was very easy to take pics of :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 29 2009, 02:26 PM~14329691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jun 29 2009, 02:44 PM~14331016
> *WE NEED TO START A HANGOUT ON SATURDAYS AGAIN??
> *


theres a hangout every sunday at carol mart like at 6 it gets good out there


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2009, 05:17 PM~14330726
> *Fuckin nice pics DOOZER
> *


thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 29 2009, 05:51 PM~14331077
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx, I gotta quick question for you though. something I thought about on the drive home today. Now don't get me wrong, both your shop trucks are sick as fuck and I would drive the piss out of either one of them. But with a shop being called BowTie South, why wouldn't you have built Chevy trucks instead of Fords?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Chilling at Carol mart after the pinic


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

On the way to the picnic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

24 Members: hwdsfinest, ClassicAngels63, soflaautosports, Martian, TiggerLS, Born 2 Die, gangstaburban95, ROLLIN LUXURY, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Island Stylin', CADILLAC D, GbodyonD's, SoMiami, Agent Orange, COUPE DE BEAR, ELEGANCECC96, GoGetta305, mr.regal, CHICO305, DOWN IV LIFE64, freshgodinez, tonyy305, *GALO1111*, lalo22

whats up you went by the shop lookin for me i called got no answer whats goin on ??


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

26 Members: Chulow, hwdsfinest, COUPE DE BEAR, tonyy305, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, freshgodinez, japSW20, CADILLAC D, ELEGANCECC96, CHICO305, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, GoGetta305, gangstaburban95,* DOUBLE-O, *ClassicAngels63, ROLLIN LUXURY, Agent Orange, soflaautosports, TiggerLS, Born 2 Die, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Island Stylin', GbodyonD's, SoMiami, mr.regal, DOWN IV LIFE64

: :wave:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jun 29 2009, 02:44 PM~14331016
> *WE NEED TO START A HANGOUT ON SATURDAYS AGAIN??
> *


  wat ever happen to sat nite at the grove ?? :dunno:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

WAT IT DEW MIAMI!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Jun 29 2009, 03:48 PM~14331692
> *WAT IT DEW MIAMI!!!!
> *


that pump blew out on u hu?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 29 2009, 04:50 PM~14331713
> *that pump blew out on u hu?
> *


YEA. IT BURNED. BUT IS ALL GOOD ITS PART OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

NO VIDEOS OF THE HOPS????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Jun 29 2009, 04:01 PM~14331830
> *NO VIDEOS OF THE HOPS????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yea i got the red monte


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This made my day also


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 29 2009, 03:51 PM~14331720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit look at straight pimpin.. that's rite straight pimpin all day everyday :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

sweatitsdelta88,tonyy305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ DOUBLE-O Fleetwood 305, COUPE DE BEAR :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 29 2009, 07:10 PM~14331935
> *sweatitsdelta88,tonyy305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ DOUBLE-O Fleetwood 305, COUPE DE BEAR :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



waz up foo i c u


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 29 2009, 04:14 PM~14331962
> *waz up foo i c u
> *



bitch was lookin good tony :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 29 2009, 04:14 PM~14331962
> *waz up foo i c u
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 29 2009, 01:19 PM~14330174
> *I map quested it and looks to be in front of homes? Is it in a shopping center? What other stores are close to it?
> *


Its in a shopping center, Palm Lakes Plaza, the plaza is behind the Burger King located on 67 ave n the palmetto


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jun 29 2009, 01:47 PM~14330464
> *hno: nice car homie
> *


thanks pimp!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 29 2009, 06:03 PM~14331846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO GATORS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Jun 29 2009, 01:27 PM~14330255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lets go for a drink... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2009, 04:44 PM~14332272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 03:35 PM~14331547
> *26 Members: Chulow, hwdsfinest, COUPE DE BEAR, tonyy305, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, freshgodinez, japSW20, CADILLAC D, ELEGANCECC96, CHICO305, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, GoGetta305, gangstaburban95, DOUBLE-O, ClassicAngels63, ROLLIN LUXURY, Agent Orange, soflaautosports, TiggerLS, Born 2 Die, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Island Stylin', GbodyonD's, SoMiami, mr.regal, DOWN IV LIFE64
> 
> :  :wave:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for straight pimpin and that boy odawg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 29 2009, 07:51 PM~14332359
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 YOUR PREZ CAR WAS NICE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 29 2009, 07:16 PM~14331993
> *bitch was lookin good tony :biggrin:
> *



back dat up foo its gettin there !!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my dawg SKEP videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhtrgDbqZPY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3NNr3q4SVI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXloLmc8KkE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH2im0NOWIE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

32 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: -CAROL CITY-, Born 2 Die, GRAND HUSTLE, 95479regal


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

workin on a few pics.....


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 29 2009, 05:04 PM~14332494
> *32 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: -CAROL CITY-, Born 2 Die, GRAND HUSTLE, 95479regal
> 
> ...


   :420:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what they dew pimp :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2009, 08:03 PM~14332484
> *my dawg SKEP videos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhtrgDbqZPY
> ...



GR8 VIDEOS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

the picnic had a good turnout , thanx to that miami fest looks like lowrider forum now


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2009, 08:12 PM~14332571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dat boi looks smooth :biggrin: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

I want to give a big shout out to Majestics Miami for a great picnic! Also like to give Danny and Chicho big ups for the hospitality! The club was hot, we had a good time hangin out w some of the outta state majestics saturday. Like i told yall hit me up when yall come up to our show and we got chall . :thumbsup:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Jun 29 2009, 02:18 PM~14330740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thought you guys might like these pics...............



















































Sorry there not very good but oh well :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jun 29 2009, 06:06 PM~14333126
> *Thought you guys might like these pics...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow true ryder a show car in riden in the rain :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 29 2009, 01:40 PM~14328688
> *Anytime brother..
> 
> Cisco.. Barbie dolls.. is what i brought to the shoot up there.. for your boys..
> ...


WELL SPEAK FOR URSELF!!! JUST CUZ EVERYONE DONT LIKE THE SAME SHIT U LIKE ( WHITE PLASTIC ASS HOES WIT FAKE BOOBS FAKE BLONDE HAIR, SKINNY ASS FUCK & SLUTY)!!! 

DONT ACT LIKE U DIDNT SEE MIMI!!
SHES R.E.A.L. REAL BOOBS, REAL ASS, REAL CURVES, REAL HAIR, REAL EVERYTHING AND SHE TAKES BAD ASS PICTURES. THANK GOD CHULOW IS THE ONE SHOTTING HER PICS AND NOT UR PERVERTED ASS!

AND IM SURE PLENTY WILL AGREE THAT SHE LOOKS GOOD! SHE AINT NO UGLY MODEL!

SO WHATCH WUT U TYPE IF U DONT WANNA HEAR NO SHIT
WOW. NO WONDA PEOPLE TALK SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT U!

LOL. WHY DONT U REALLY ASK UR "BOY" CISCO WHO HE "REALLY" MET AT THE PICNIC


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 09:33 PM~14333374
> *
> *


RIGHT CLICK SAVE,VARY NICE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*BIG ''M''*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

31 User(s) are reading this topic (13 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: MISTER ED, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, monte24, DOUBLE-O, DANNY305, $Rollin Rich$ 82, ALTIMAS FINEST, Impressive_regal, chevy85-94, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, bigchevysandbusas, 96lincoln, viejitos miami, Born 2 Die, Evelitog, orientalmontecarlo, biggboy



damn this sh!t is thick....... we see spies....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 29 2009, 01:40 PM~14328688
> *Anytime brother..
> 
> Cisco.. Barbie dolls.. is what i brought to the shoot up there.. for your boys..
> ...


WELL SPEAK FOR URSELF!!! JUST CUZ EVERYONE DONT LIKE THE SAME SHIT U LIKE ( WHITE PLASTIC ASS HOES WIT FAKE BOOBS FAKE BLONDE HAIR, SKINNY ASS FUCK & SLUTY)!!! 

DONT ACT LIKE U DIDNT SEE MIMI!!
SHES R.E.A.L. REAL BOOBS, REAL ASS, REAL CURVES, REAL HAIR, REAL EVERYTHING AND SHE TAKES BAD ASS PICTURES. THANK GOD CHULOW IS THE ONE SHOTTING HER PICS AND NOT UR PERVERTED ASS!

AND IM SURE PLENTY WILL AGREE THAT SHE LOOKS GOOD! SHE AINT NO UGLY MODEL!

SO WHATCH WUT U TYPE IF U DONT WANNA HEAR NO SHIT
WOW. NO WONDA PEOPLE TALK SO MUCH SHIT ABOUT U!

LOL. WHY DONT U REALLY ASK UR "BOY" CISCO WHO HE "REALLY" MET AT THE PICNIC


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

>


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14333537
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14333537
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14333537
> *
> *


Needs a plaque for that back window


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

n!ce ass p!cs CHULOW....



WHATS GOOD DANNY


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14333623
> *n!ce ass p!cs CHULOW....
> WHATS GOOD DANNY
> *


Thanks, I hope im not annoying anyone, im posting as i '' half edit'' :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 29 2009, 01:40 PM~14328688
> *Anytime brother..
> 
> Cisco.. Barbie dolls.. is what i brought to the shoot up there.. for your boys..
> ...


CHULOW IS A WAYYYYY BETTTTERRR PHOTOGRAPHER THAN U!!!
DATS WHY SHES NOT SHOOTING WIT U!!!

ITS THE PHOTOGRAPHER AND THE MODEL THAT MAKES "THE PICTURE" !!!!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14333696
> *CHULOW IS A WAYYYYY BETTTTERRR PHOTOGRAPHER THAN U!!!
> DATS WHY SHES NOT SHOOTING WIT U!!!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 07:01 PM~14333696
> *CHULOW IS A WAYYYYY BETTTTERRR PHOTOGRAPHER THAN U!!!
> DATS WHY SHES NOT SHOOTING WIT U!!!
> 
> ...


 :uh: man girls always tryin start drama ,wen everybody just bein cool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 29 2009, 10:06 PM~14333754
> *:uh: man girls always tryin start drama ,wen everybody just bein cool
> *


AINT NO GIRLS STARTIN SHIT! NO TE METAS. ITS LIKE HE TRIED MA HOMEGIRL.
SHE WORKS HARD FOR HER PICS FOR SUM IGNORANT FUCKER TO COME AROUND AND TALK SHIT. 
PEOPLE ARE SOOO FUCKIN IGNORANT..
AND WHY U ADDING UR TWO CENTS?? WHO DA FUCK ARE U??? U PROBABLY DIDNT EVEN GO TO THE PICNIC... SO U AINT SHIT TO NO ONE.

POINT MADE..... STAY OUTTA THIS ONE... TRUST ME


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14333696
> *CHULOW IS A WAYYYYY BETTTTERRR PHOTOGRAPHER THAN U!!!
> DATS WHY SHES NOT SHOOTING WIT U!!!
> 
> ...


WHOOOAAAA!!!! 

:nono: :nono: 

Im no better than anyone. Nor my work is to compete with anyone.

photography is our love for the art, so please lets keep the peace...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL... THANX FOR DAT PM  
COOL PEOPLES


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 07:10 PM~14333804
> *WHOOOAAAA!!!!
> 
> :nono:  :nono:
> ...


  :thumbsup: thats wat am talkin about


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 06:14 PM~14333200
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14333804
> *WHOOOAAAA!!!!
> 
> :nono:  :nono:
> ...


FUCK DAT SHIT.. I ALWAYS TOLD U FROM DAY ONE... THAT UR PICS ALWAYS COME OUT RAW ASS FUCK AND THAT UR GONNA GO PLACES WITH UR TALENT.

I DONT GIVE A FUCK WUT ANYONE GOTTTA SAY... IN MY EYES CHULOW IS WAYYYY FUCKIN BETTA THAN PHIL. AND WUT?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Buick whats good with you ma....?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 10:19 PM~14333916
> *Buick whats good with you ma....?
> *


WASSUP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> WASSUP :wave: :wave: :wave:
> [/quote
> YOU GOOD...?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 10:24 PM~14333985
> *
> *


LOL... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 09:24 AM~14326841
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD ASS PICS.....
> THANKS MIAMI FOR THE LOVE.
> *



glad you had a great time hommie see u saturday


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Im ouT Nite MIA!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 28 2009, 05:44 PM~14322677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the guys that had this dog are the only fuckin idiots that had 2 peel out on the fucking grass!!! thanx alot!!! cuz of u fuck ni99az we couldnt get our deposit back from the park, no more picnics in cb smith and lets see if it happens again


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

de pipi esta la cosa! lol wuts good every1.. :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn thats fucked up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14334386
> *the guys that had this dog are the only fuckin idiots that had 2 peel out on the fucking grass!!! thanx alot!!! cuz of u fuck ni99az we couldnt get our deposit back from the park, no more picnics in cb smith and lets see if it happens again
> *


Damn thats fuckd up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

listen i been round long time n everyone i mia take good pics no one better than the next dont disrespect people trust me it aint worht it phil been in magazine but his shit always in the back who comin up so is chulo n 305 if i got to start a mag just fro miami it will be chulo n 305 n who maybe ohil i agree but this drama n shit need to stop in the lowridin communtiy in fla we need to come together this bout cars not drama bullshit damn been readin this thread n it more telmundo story than cars unless a major event comes up then as soon as it fizzles out there r alot of nice cars big up 2 25th street da big M straight pimpin rollin n many more this shit bout tradiiton not drama if ya got beef n prob ya need to get out tthe game n sell ya car i been round in this shit for ovr 30 yrs n the oung crowd wit big rims think they hrd n shit just make ya car nice n drive it every day i whn i wnet it to da cor it was all bout respect guess it changed since i been gone servin da country savin ur lil kid asses some of ya know bout lowridin n shit some of ya dont thqats my 2 cents im out made love to large in 25th street da big M n all da riderz i forgot im tired but came on to see da picics of the picnic everyone took good picsssss..........

he miami n south fla can i get an amen


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14334386
> *the guys that had this dog are the only fuckin idiots that had 2 peel out on the fucking grass!!! thanx alot!!! cuz of u fuck ni99az we couldnt get our deposit back from the park, no more picnics in cb smith and lets see if it happens again
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 08:11 PM~14334536
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



it is what it is. :angry: 
anyways congrats on "best engine"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

that's some fucked shit cuz they fuckin clearly told everyone at the entrance not 2 peel out or do nuthin stupid.. ppl are ignorant as fuck.. :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman476_@Jun 29 2009, 11:03 PM~14334441
> *listen i been round long time n everyone i mia take good pics no one better than the next dont disrespect people trust me it aint worht it phil been in magazine but his shit always in the back who comin up so is chulo n 305 if i got to start a mag just fro miami it will be chulo n 305 n who maybe ohil i agree but this drama n shit need to stop in the lowridin communtiy in fla we need to come together this bout cars not drama bullshit damn  been readin this thread n it more telmundo story than cars unless a major event comes up then as soon as it fizzles out there r alot of nice cars big up 2 25th street da big M straight pimpin rollin n many more this shit bout tradiiton not drama if ya got beef n prob ya need to get out tthe game n sell ya car i been round in this shit for ovr 30 yrs n the oung crowd wit big rims think they hrd n shit just make ya car nice n drive it every day i whn i wnet it to da cor it was all bout respect guess it changed since i been gone servin da country savin ur lil kid asses some of ya know bout lowridin n shit some of ya dont thqats my 2 cents im out made love to large in 25th street da big M n all da riderz i forgot im tired but came on to see da picics of the picnic everyone took good picsssss..........
> 
> he miami n south fla can i get an amen
> *


LOL.... DATS WUSSUP


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 29 2009, 08:26 PM~14332720
> *I want to give a big shout out to Majestics Miami for a great picnic! Also like to give Danny and Chicho big ups for the hospitality! The club was hot, we had a good time hangin out w some of the outta state majestics saturday. Like i told yall hit me up when yall come up to our show and we got chall . :thumbsup:
> *


was up hommie glad you had a good time see you in oct if not sooner and it was great chilling with you and ur boys


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2009, 08:15 PM~14334578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: tight ass work ***** good looking out on that pic homie back that up Haitian 305 Hopper


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman476_@Jun 29 2009, 11:03 PM~14334441
> *listen i been round long time n everyone i mia take good pics no one better than the next dont disrespect people trust me it aint worht it phil been in magazine but his shit always in the back who comin up so is chulo n 305 if i got to start a mag just fro miami it will be chulo n 305 n who maybe ohil i agree but this drama n shit need to stop in the lowridin communtiy in fla we need to come together this bout cars not drama bullshit damn  been readin this thread n it more telmundo story than cars unless a major event comes up then as soon as it fizzles out there r alot of nice cars big up 2 25th street da big M straight pimpin rollin n many more this shit bout tradiiton not drama if ya got beef n prob ya need to get out tthe game n sell ya car i been round in this shit for ovr 30 yrs n the oung crowd wit big rims think they hrd n shit just make ya car nice n drive it every day i whn i wnet it to da cor it was all bout respect guess it changed since i been gone servin da country savin ur lil kid asses some of ya know bout lowridin n shit some of ya dont thqats my 2 cents im out made love to large in 25th street da big M n all da riderz i forgot im tired but came on to see da picics of the picnic everyone took good picsssss..........
> 
> he miami n south fla can i get an amen
> *


Amen 

Anybody wants drama: just click below this link
TNT - We Know Drama


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 29 2009, 11:17 PM~14334613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT FUCKIN NICE DRON....NOW KEEP TAKEING PIC'S & STOP BEING SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKIN PICKY HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jun 29 2009, 11:17 PM~14334615
> *:biggrin: tight ass work ***** good looking out on that pic homie back that up Haitian 305 Hopper
> *


 :biggrin: ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2009, 10:19 PM~14334645
> *OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT FUCKIN NICE DRON....NOW KEEP TAKEING PIC'S & STOP BEING SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKIN PICKY HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

cool good to see a good respnse here in fla my cousint there tols me der were real people still im in talks wit him to start n online site just fro south fla lows n pics it gonna take some time to set the site up but to chulow n mr 305 n dron the site will be free to all n shit for everyone to see n any indepent pics will be allowed my cousin lil is iceman42776 he in process straightin out his life n shit workin startin school but by sept hell up to start site me got the news have to got back n serve n 3 weeks sogonns come out see my cousin n then back to cali n the off to war lol but to all the real riders n true people madddd love to ya my cousin will send me ics n stuff show him love n shit he need da help to start the online magazine for da south fla riderzzzz yeah yeah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WAS GOOD WATSON :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 08:19 PM~14334637
> *Amen
> 
> Anybody wants drama: just click below this link
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

it sucks i missed this show..i really wanted to go..but like usual shit comes up..good pics...and that low lyfe hearse...holy shit... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 29 2009, 07:58 PM~14334386
> *the guys that had this dog are the only fuckin idiots that had 2 peel out on the fucking grass!!! thanx alot!!! cuz of u fuck ni99az we couldnt get our deposit back from the park, no more picnics in cb smith and lets see if it happens again
> *



theres always gotta be some one doing something to fuck it up for every one else..... still good picnic even if i didnt stay for a long time it was a good turn around :thumbsup: back that up MAJESTICS see yall ***** july 6 at the hang out sorry to hear that some one had to fuck it up dale


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

would like to say thanks to all who came out to the picnic and had a good time. to all the people that even came from out of town thank you also . 

thanks to the ass hole for fucking shit up for not just us but for everyone in miami cuz there will be no picnics ever again at cb smith park if u do and they see allot of cars there they will shut it down thanks you fucking ass hole , but i got a bottle to ur tail enjoy fixing it 

big thanks to the brown soul crew for handing me water during the day and juan and nica thanks for the taco's hommie it was good. 

congrats to all the winners also


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

preciate everyone from the Mia faM...had a great time chillin witchall! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 29 2009, 10:11 PM~14333818
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



LIL SAMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 29 2009, 10:11 PM~14333818
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



LIL SAMMY #2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 07:57 PM~14333647
> *
> *


you do nice work homie  viejitos miami fl


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 06:40 PM~14333453
> *WELL SPEAK FOR URSELF!!! JUST CUZ EVERYONE DONT LIKE THE SAME SHIT U LIKE ( WHITE PLASTIC ASS HOES WIT FAKE BOOBS FAKE BLONDE HAIR, SKINNY ASS FUCK & SLUTY)!!!
> 
> DONT ACT LIKE U DIDNT SEE MIMI!!
> ...


hey boss dnt sweat dat shit everyone knows dat ur homegirl mimi looks good she's tight work. u know i got ur back


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 29 2009, 11:32 PM~14334835
> *would like to say thanks to all who came out to the picnic and had a good time. to all the people that even came from out of town thank you also .
> 
> thanks to the ass hole for fucking shit up for not just us but for everyone in miami cuz there will be no picnics ever again at cb smith park if u do and they see allot of cars there they will shut it down thanks you fucking ass hole , but i got a bottle to ur tail enjoy fixing it
> ...


thats fucked up homie hey im serious bout what i said wit my cousin n shit wiit dat mag n shit would love to have ya homies from da mig M on board i heard a few yrs ago a prob bout a craker flippin a car n screwin it up doptn let it get ya down lowridin bout love n respect n me n my cousin got mad respect for ya n da big M


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14334386
> *the guys that had this dog are the only fuckin idiots that had 2 peel out on the fucking grass!!! thanx alot!!! cuz of u fuck ni99az we couldnt get our deposit back from the park, no more picnics in cb smith and lets see if it happens again
> *


Sounds like them fools owe the M some money


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 09:14 PM~14333200
> *
> *



LIL SAMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

427 deille, :scrutinize: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 09:57 PM~14333647
> *
> *


dam the picture came out good


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

hey buick rydin hig dont let the fake asses stress ya ma u n ya gril 2 damn sexy to deal wit it sweetie mad love 2 ya :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

the funny thing is someone has to know who that fucking ass hole was if anyone has any info pm me thanks 

other years you have 4 to 5 ass holes this year it was only one


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 29 2009, 04:51 PM~14332357
> *:biggrin: lets go for a drink... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 29 2009, 11:44 PM~14334976
> *the funny thing is someone has to know who that fucking ass hole was if anyone has any info pm me  thanks
> 
> other years you have 4 to 5 ass holes this year it was only one
> *


x999999999999999999999999999 :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman476_@Jun 29 2009, 11:42 PM~14334953
> *hey buick rydin hig dont let the fake asses stress ya ma u n ya gril 2 damn sexy to deal wit it sweetie mad love 2 ya :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 29 2009, 04:51 PM~14332357
> *:biggrin: lets go for a drink... :biggrin:
> *


loco loco loco loco que la verga. tight work on da lac.keep it up.
ur da lac daddy now :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Jun 29 2009, 11:38 PM~14334915
> *hey boss dnt sweat dat shit everyone knows dat ur homegirl mimi looks good she's tight work. u know i got ur back
> *


THANKS HOMIE.... I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TALK SHIT FOR NO REASON..... MAYBE PHIL SHOULD TAKE OFF HIS WACK ASS "KITTY CAT" CONTACTS SO HE CAN SEE WUT REAL" WOMEN LOOK LIKE. LMAO

HE SHOULDN'T BE CRITIZING!


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 11:48 PM~14335039
> *THANX HOMIE
> *


hey ma my cousin told me bout ya dat ya ral chic but ya n shit that u sexy n al dat is he tellin da truth or lyin


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 29 2009, 11:00 PM~14334405
> *damn thats fucked up
> *


LOL... YUP YUP...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 11:58 PM~14335172
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin: PROPZ


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 11:19 PM~14334637
> *Amen
> 
> Anybody wants drama: just click below this link
> ...


 LOL U TOO FUNNY....


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 11:58 PM~14335172
> *
> 
> *


damn she a fine asssssss honie big ups 2 her n da boss 4 bring her out 2 model


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 11:58 PM~14335172
> *
> 
> *


THATS WUT IM TALKING BOUT!!!! YOU SEE WUT IM TALKIN BOUT MIAMI!!!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

GOTTA LOVE EM""".


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

hey mia fest i out gotta trainin in da morin show love to my cousin iceman42776 aka rome he might be on tonite n hey buick ridin high ma damn u n ya gril fine ass hell wish we had real chics like ya out here on da west coast mauh boo......


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14334386
> *the guys that had this dog are the only fuckin idiots that had 2 peel out on the fucking grass!!! thanx alot!!! cuz of u fuck ni99az we couldnt get our deposit back from the park, no more picnics in cb smith and lets see if it happens again
> *


 :angry: THERE'S ALWAYS SOMEONE WHO HAS TO FUCK EVERYTHING UP. SRY YA'LL COULDN'T GET YOUR DEPOSIT BACK.  

WE HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE THO'  MAJESTICS TO THE TOP!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 29 2009, 10:32 PM~14334835
> *would like to say thanks to all who came out to the picnic and had a good time. to all the people that even came from out of town thank you also .
> 
> thanks to the ass hole for fucking shit up for not just us but for everyone in miami cuz there will be no picnics ever again at cb smith park if u do and they see allot of cars there they will shut it down thanks you fucking ass hole , but i got a bottle to ur tail enjoy fixing it
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: you guys put on a helluva show too bad it got rained on but overall it was coo pleasure meeting you and sux for the assholes that fuked it up for everyone else but remember karmas a bitch


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman476_@Jun 29 2009, 08:52 PM~14335102
> *hey ma my cousin told me bout ya dat ya ral chic but ya n shit that u sexy n al dat is he tellin da truth or lyin
> *


yea it's da truth :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 08:52 PM~14335094
> *THANKS HOMIE.... I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TALK SHIT FOR NO REASON..... MAYBE PHIL SHOULD TAKE OFF HIS WACK ASS CONTACTS SO HE CAN SEE WUT A REAL" WOMAN LOOKS LIKE. LMAO
> *


de pinga lol.. calm down ma as long as u nd mimi nd other guys know that she looks good that's all that matters.. tranquila opinions are like assholes every1's got 1.. don't stress it..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 30 2009, 12:19 AM~14335429
> *de pinga lol.. calm down ma as long as u nd mimi nd other guys know that she looks good that's all that matters.. tranquila opinions are like assholes every1's got 1.. don't stress it..
> *



LMAO.... DATS FUNNY!!!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14335429
> *de pinga lol.. calm down ma as long as u nd mimi nd other guys know that she looks good that's all that matters.. tranquila opinions are like assholes every1's got 1.. don't stress it..
> *


ooooh hell naw. wat it do mama :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 08:40 PM~14333453
> *WELL SPEAK FOR URSELF!!! JUST CUZ EVERYONE  LIKES THE SAME SHIT DUVAL LIKES  ( WHITE PLASTIC ASS HOES WIT FAKE BOOBS FAKE BLONDE HAIR, THICK ASS FUCK & SLUTY)!!!
> 
> 
> *



FIXED THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT....... :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 11:58 PM~14335172
> *
> 
> *


RIGHT CLICK...SAVE!  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:^^^^


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DUVAL[/QUOTE]
I LIKE FAKE TITTS AND WHITE SLUTTS......THEY PAY THERE DUES TOO....WE NEED WHITE SLUTS....TITY BARS WOULD GO BROKE IF THE WHITE SLUTS DID NOT EXIST :biggrin: [/QUOTE]


LMAO....U TOO FUNNY.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 11:37 PM~14335670
> *...
> *


 :uh: :0 YOUR MAIL BOX IS FULL...I TRYD TO PM YOU BACK.....  

ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jun 30 2009, 12:42 AM~14335733
> *x2 :biggrin:^^^^
> *


LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 30 2009, 12:43 AM~14335752
> *empty ur pm box
> *


DAM *****! LOL HOLD UP.... 
LOL I ALREADY DID.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14335769
> *DAM *****! LOL HOLD UP....
> LOL
> *


why that its full?,ur saveing some old pm's..lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14335429
> *de pinga lol.. calm down ma as long as u nd mimi nd other guys know that she looks good that's all that matters.. tranquila opinions are like assholes every1's got 1.. don't stress it..
> *


ok I think ppl are getting the wrong idea about wut im saying.. im not callin phil an asshole.. its a term ppl use.. u kno like tryin 2 say say that EVERYONE has an opinion just like every1 has an asshole.. so 4 those of u that didn't know wut I meant by that now u do.. cuz ppl be gettin shit twisted nd then starting shit.. so yea basically I mean everyone is entitled to their own opinion nd that's his nd it might be other ppls opinions 2..


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 30 2009, 12:47 AM~14335812
> *ok I think ppl are getting the wrong idea about wut im saying.. im not callin phil an asshole.. its a term ppl use.. u kno like tryin 2 say say that EVERYONE has an opinion just like every1 has an asshole.. so 4 those of u that didn't know wut I meant by that now u do.. cuz ppl be gettin shit twisted nd then starting shit..
> *


DONT WORRY BOUT IT... AINT NOBODY SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT DAT... DAT WAS ACTUALY FUNNY.. U STR8.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 11:44 PM~14335769
> *DAM *****! LOL HOLD UP....
> LOL I ALREADY DID.
> *


LIES :0


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Jun 29 2009, 11:48 PM~14335829
> *da boss
> *


da boss lookin bonita as fuq at tha picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14335842
> *DONT WORRY BOUT IT... AINT NOBODY SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT DAT... DAT WAS ACTUALY FUNNY.. U STR8.
> *


I know im just lettin ppl kno becuz ppl be twisting shit that's all.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 28 2009, 08:12 PM~14323874
> *something ya'll missed!!!! ha!
> enjoy..
> 
> ...


g's up hoes down :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 29 2009, 08:37 PM~14334899
> *LIL SAMMY #2  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 08:58 PM~14335172
> *
> 
> *


she is fine


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 29 2009, 09:55 PM~14335891
> *I know im just lettin ppl kno becuz ppl be twisting shit that's all.
> *


 :0


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh: Man thats not real its all photoshop! I wasnt even there! 





Damm BITCH! Next time give me a chance to tuck my stomach in, fix my make-up, and brush my hair! :angry:

Not to mention my bikini top wasnt on!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 29 2009, 11:46 PM~14337257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THATS A SICK AZZ PIC OV THE GANGSTA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 29 2009, 11:50 PM~14337285
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 29 2009, 11:46 PM~14337257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"WHO NEEDS A RAG IN THE RAIN" :roflmao:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

"HARD TOP 4 THE RAIN"


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 09:58 PM~14335172
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 02:45 PM~2264136
> *high end customs
> *


That is sick. i can not wait for my car to look like this.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 30 2009, 02:46 AM~14337257
> *
> Damm BITCH! Next time give me a chance to tuck my stomach in, fix my make-up, and brush my hair! :angry:
> 
> ...


I thought those were our settings for the porn shoot :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 29 2009, 06:28 PM~14332134
> *Its in a shopping center, Palm Lakes Plaza,  the plaza is behind the Burger King located on 67 ave n the palmetto
> *


Thanks I found it last night but didn't see anyone at around 10:00pm.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 29 2009, 11:15 PM~14334575
> *it is what it is.  :angry:
> anyways congrats on "best engine"
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Finally.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2009, 08:09 AM~14338269
> *Finally.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 07:14 AM~14338279
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i have no damned clue what I'm doing or where to start, but fuck it. I guess I'll figure it out.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Aww that was always one of my favorites! :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 30 2009, 07:19 AM~14338137
> *I thought those were our settings for the porn shoot  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Lmao, ill post the pics tonight.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 06:33 PM~14333374
> *<a href=\'http://img4.imageshack.us/i/dsc003223o.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5843/dsc003223o.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> *


I DONT CARE WHAT ANY ONE THINK OF THIS ONE BUT MY LITTLE GIRL WAS KILLIN AM


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

morning miami


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14333453
> *FTP*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 30 2009, 05:02 AM~14338252
> *Thanks I found it last night but didn't see anyone at around 10:00pm.
> *



it starts july 6


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jun 30 2009, 09:15 AM~14338475
> *
> I DONT CARE WHAT ANY ONE THINK OF THIS ONE BUT MY LITTLE GIRL WAS KILLIN AM
> *


  
x305


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Made You A Hater, Slow N Low, Magik007, lylorly, Chulow, illmatic1125, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got 3 14" rims for booty kits. 2 are already cut ready 2 put on. one is a china out the box and other is a stamped dayton. (which the dish is scufffed cuz they where painted.) other 14 isnt cut yet but i belive the dish was scuffed also. hit me up on a om with offer and its yours 

also still got 5ft full nitro tank w/ guage adapter etc... evrything u need to fill up your piston pump. $100


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 29 2009, 04:57 PM~14331147
> *thanx, I gotta quick question for you though. something I thought about on the drive home today. Now don't get me wrong, both your shop trucks are sick as fuck and I would drive the piss out of either one of them. But with a shop being called BowTie South, why wouldn't you have built Chevy trucks instead of Fords?
> *


OUR INTENIONS WERE TO BE A CHEVY RESTORATION SHOP ONLY,BUT IN MIAMI YOU CANT MAINTAIN YOUR DOORS OPEN BY ONLY BUILDING CLASSIC CHEVYS,
SO WE GOTTA DO WHAT WE GOTTA DO TO PAY THE BILLS...

AND MOST OF THESE TRUCKS AND CARS WE DONE HAVE BEEN FOR REPEAT CUSTOMERS, SHIT AINT NO SENSE FOR THEM TO TAKE ANYWHERE ELSE 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I DONT MIND MAKING THE MONEY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2009, 08:16 AM~14338283
> *:biggrin: i have no damned clue what I'm doing or where to start, but fuck it. I guess I'll figure it out.
> *


from the outside, it looks pretty solid. Hopefully the trunk and floors are decent. None the less a good damn start homie!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 09:30 AM~14338806
> *from the outside, it looks pretty solid. Hopefully the trunk and floors are decent. None the less a good damn start homie!!!
> *



really can't go wrong. traded a fkn lap top for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 30 2009, 11:05 AM~14339039
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


PUFF PUFF PASS *****! LOL....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks who, chulow, phil and watson for the nice pics hommie


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 30 2009, 07:13 AM~14339089
> *thanks who, chulow, phil and watson for the nice pics hommie
> *


your welcome...anytime...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE 1966 IMPALA NEED BODY WORK & PAINT $2500.00


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 30 2009, 11:31 AM~14339220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the deuce rag and do you have better pics of it top and bottom?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 30 2009, 10:27 AM~14338794
> *OUR INTENIONS WERE TO BE A CHEVY RESTORATION SHOP ONLY,BUT IN MIAMI YOU CANT MAINTAIN YOUR DOORS OPEN BY ONLY BUILDING CLASSIC CHEVYS,
> SO WE GOTTA DO WHAT WE GOTTA DO TO PAY THE BILLS...
> 
> ...


 :uh: Didn't get to say whattup sunday?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 06:51 PM~14333590
> *
> *


nice pics chulow like always :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2009, 10:34 AM~14338832
> *really can't go wrong. traded a fkn lap top for it. :biggrin:
> *


wtf why cant i get a crack head deal like that :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 30 2009, 11:27 AM~14339182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen that, hows the floors?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 30 2009, 11:31 AM~14339220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 29 2009, 09:32 PM~14334835
> *would like to say thanks to all who came out to the picnic and had a good time. to all the people that even came from out of town thank you also .
> 
> thanks to the ass hole for fucking shit up for not just us but for everyone in miami cuz there will be no picnics ever again at cb smith park if u do and they see allot of cars there they will shut it down thanks you fucking ass hole , but i got a bottle to ur tail enjoy fixing it
> ...


Great picnic Danny you know theirs always going to be one asshole in the crowd


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 30 2009, 11:13 AM~14339089
> *thanks who, chulow, phil and watson for the nice pics hommie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jun 30 2009, 12:02 PM~14339489
> *Great picnic Danny you know theirs always going to be one asshole in the crowd
> *


was it a lowrider or donk?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 11:05 AM~14339515
> *was it a lowrider or donk?
> *


it was this guy probably
9 Members: Chulow, Evelitog, Agent Orange, Juiced82MarkVI, *hoppin91lac*, Mazda350, WhiteChocolate, slash, lylorly


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 10:05 AM~14339515
> *was it a lowrider or donk?
> *


donk I'm guessing it was so wet a low rider would of got stuck in the grass


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2009, 10:08 AM~14339538
> *it was this guy probably
> 9 Members: Chulow, Evelitog, Agent Orange, Juiced82MarkVI, hoppin91lac, Mazda350, WhiteChocolate, slash, lylorly
> *


lol wasn't me see you Thursday did you get the 64 home yet or are you waiting for me to get up there ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

it wasnt either. it was a 07 style chevy 1500 charcoal gray on 24's


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 30 2009, 10:15 AM~14339599
> *it wasnt either. it was a 07 style chevy 1500 charcoal gray on 24's
> *


someone got to know who they are fucked up how one person can ruin a good event for everyone if you guys need another park trade winds park in broward is big and wide open more then enough room for a hop and parking


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jun 30 2009, 12:02 PM~14339489
> *Great picnic Danny you know theirs always going to be one asshole in the crowd
> *



thanks hommie , yea but this year there was only one ass hole and he fucked it up for everyone


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

* DOUBLE-O,* Mazda350, *Made You A Hater*, DANNY305, LaDyLeXxX, LANNGA305, Lowridergame305, BIG L.A,* -CAROL CITY*-, danny90, lalo22, *HEAVErollerz90*, 64SSVERT, *BUBBA-D*

was up you all :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 30 2009, 06:37 AM~14338559
> *it starts july 6
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 30 2009, 11:52 AM~14339390
> *nice pics chulow like always  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  LOL...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DANNY 305 what they fool , i had a great time at the picnic . we need to start a hangout on saturdays again :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2009, 12:56 PM~14339920
> *DANNY 305 what they fool , i had a great time at the picnic . we need to start a hangout on saturdays again  :biggrin:
> *



glad you had a great time hommie , the cars lookd great pulling in


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2009, 09:56 AM~14339920
> *DANNY 305 what they fool , i had a great time at the picnic . we need to start a hangout on saturdays again  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 06:56 PM~14333636
> *
> *


  POLKCOUNTY :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 30 2009, 10:03 AM~14339980
> * POLKCOUNTY :0
> *


so THATS where that car was from.


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 29 2009, 10:39 PM~14335688
> *RIGHT CLICK...SAVE!   :biggrin:
> *


i 2nd that comment


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2009, 07:38 PM~14333436
> *
> BIG ''M''
> *


this pic points detail out i didnt see with my own eyes... thanks. i like the car even more now.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 30 2009, 10:11 AM~14340066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 29 2009, 10:51 AM~14328802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS 1 LOCKS UP NICE IN FRONT :0 WHAT MODS DOES IT HAVE,I WANT MY LINC TO LOOK LIKE THAT


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 30 2009, 10:03 AM~14339993
> *so THATS where that car was from.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@Jun 30 2009, 01:19 PM~14340119
> *this pic points detail out i didnt see with my own eyes... thanks. i like the car even more now.
> *


LOL...... :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

11 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ , LOWLYFE62 , ROLLIN TITO , EXECUTION , COUPE DE BEAR , lalo22 , BUICK RYDIN HIGH , Que la verga LOCO , DANNY305 , layitlow miamidade , LaDyLeXxX

:wave: wuts good ppl?


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 29 2009, 10:24 AM~14327979
> *thanks for all the props!
> *


 BAD ASS PAINT JOB LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2009, 12:08 PM~14339538
> *it was this guy probably
> 9 Members: Chulow, Evelitog, Agent Orange, Juiced82MarkVI, hoppin91lac, Mazda350, WhiteChocolate, slash, lylorly
> *


Yeah I hear he's bad news!!! :angry:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Jun 29 2009, 11:58 PM~14335172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REPPIN THE ALMIGHTY BIG MAJESTICS


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jun 30 2009, 11:13 AM~14339579
> *lol wasn't me see you Thursday did you get the 64 home yet or are you waiting for me to get up there ?
> *



pickin it up tonite!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2009, 08:29 PM~14334777
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone have a tank of 75% Argon 25% CO2 for mig welding that they want to sell?? lmk, thanks


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 05:14 AM~14326615
> *On behalf of the Individuals Car Club, I want to send many thanks to the Majestics Car Club for putting on the best event in South Florida.  What a great turnout, you guys definitely know how to show southern hospitality, rain or shine.  We had a great time and look forward to next year!
> 
> 
> ...


this is just a nice azz classic car i loved the murdered out engine keep doin your thang homie


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2009, 08:42 AM~14339316
> *How much for the deuce rag and do you have better pics of it top and bottom?
> *


18k


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 08:56 AM~14339417
> *seen that, hows the floors?
> *


good trunk has rust on the right side the floors are in good shape


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Jun 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14333804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cough cough :dunno: I get no love?


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

RIMS FOR SALE........BRAND NEW!!!!

13x7 ALL CHROME- WITHOUT TIRES 
SET OF 4= $400

13x7 CHROME W/ BEIGE SPOKES- WITHOUT TIRES
SET OF 4= $550

if interested call PHIL

305-244-7632


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 30 2009, 10:45 AM~14340344
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 11 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ , LOWLYFE62 , ROLLIN TITO , EXECUTION , COUPE DE BEAR , lalo22 , BUICK RYDIN HIGH , Que la verga LOCO , DANNY305 , layitlow miamidade , LaDyLeXxX
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 28 2009, 10:09 PM~14325053
> *wat!! where can i get my copy?
> *


THERE FOR SALE IN THE OFF TOPIC


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

LAST ONE LEFT NEED TO GET RID OF IT ..BRAND NEW IN THE BOX ,REMOTE ,MANUALS,HARDWARE INCLUDED NEVER BEEN OPENED
15.2 FLIPDOWN FARENHEIT MONITOR ASKING 220.00 OR MAKE ME AN OFFER ..RETAILS FOR 459 AND UP
LOCATED IN MIAM LAKES...P.M. FOR ANY INQUIRIES


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

mstinkerbell305, bubba D, rollin tito :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14341191
> *this is just a nice azz classic car i loved the murdered out engine keep doin your thang homie
> *


Thanks Sherrod. :wave: I didn't get chance to shoot the breeze with you at the picnic. I'm already planning to get the trunk ready, it's going to get dressed down just like under the hood. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 30 2009, 03:10 PM~14341197
> *18k
> *


Ok thanks, I'll let you know, would be interested in seeing the rag in person.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 30 2009, 03:11 PM~14341210
> *cough cough  :dunno:  I get no love?
> *


Nope. Wtf... I thought you would of stopped by, fuck man we need "Layitlow" name tags or something.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jun 30 2009, 12:02 PM~14339489
> *Great picnic Danny you know theirs always going to be one asshole in the crowd
> *


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> I hear ya, ya gotta pay the bills! It was just something that came ti mind on the drive home. you guys put out nice ass work
> 
> DONT WORRY THE FLEET OF 4500 CHEVYS TRUCKS ARE COMING.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 30 2009, 01:07 PM~14341705
> *mstinkerbell305, bubba D, rollin tito :wave:
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 30 2009, 12:55 PM~14341602
> *THERE FOR SALE IN THE OFF TOPIC
> *


lol thanks bubba d


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 30 2009, 01:07 PM~14341705
> *mstinkerbell305, bubba D, rollin tito :wave:
> *


sup girl hows it going?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> > I hear ya, ya gotta pay the bills! It was just something that came ti mind on the drive home. you guys put out nice ass work
> >
> > DONT WORRY THE FLEET OF 4500 CHEVYS TRUCKS ARE COMING.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > "WE DONT TALK THE TALK" WE PUTTING OUT CARS OVER HERE @ BOWTIE SOUTH
> ...


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 11:40 PM~14334930
> *Sounds like them fools owe the M some money
> *



these kids stay right down the street from me a bunch of wanna be gangsters ...im sorry to hear that the whole picnic thing got fucked up for next year and that majestics lost out on there money (you need an adress let me know lol) 

On the better side the picnic was off the chain and i hope that we can find another place to do it for next year


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2009, 01:24 PM~14341884
> *Ok thanks, I'll let you know, would be interested in seeing the rag in person.
> *


ok no problem


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mazda350_@Jun 30 2009, 02:33 PM~14340880
> *Does anyone have a tank of 75% Argon 25% CO2 for mig welding that they want to sell?? lmk, thanks
> *


I paid $50 originally when I got mine at this place next to Harolds shop. The welding supply place in the same center of bays where Harolds shop its. And it was 40 to fill it.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SOUND OF REVENGE :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 30 2009, 08:27 AM~14339182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD SOLD


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 30 2009, 04:58 PM~14342747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jun 30 2009, 05:53 PM~14342703
> *SOUND OF REVENGE :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2009, 04:26 PM~14341905
> *Nope.  Wtf... I thought you would of stopped by, fuck man we need "Layitlow" name tags or something.
> *


 :yessad: you goin to ATL?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 30 2009, 04:38 PM~14341991
> *
> DONT WORRY THE FLEET OF 4500 CHEVYS TRUCKS ARE COMING.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> "WE DONT TALK THE TALK" WE PUTTING OUT CARS OVER HERE @ BOWTIE SOUTH
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 30 2009, 06:12 PM~14342857
> *:yessad:  you goin to ATL?
> *


dunno


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2009, 07:02 PM~14343293
> *dunno
> *


trust me, well worth the trip


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 30 2009, 02:35 PM~14342537
> *I paid $50 originally when I got mine at this place next to Harolds shop. The welding supply place in the same center of bays where Harolds shop its. And it was 40 to fill it.
> *


thanks homie i'll check it out.. :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Jun 30 2009, 10:52 AM~14340429
> *BAD ASS PAINT JOB LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man didn't see u around I need to put them pumps I got off u in the car already


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

whats good miami......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 30 2009, 05:58 PM~14342747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash+Jun 30 2009, 05:58 PM~14342747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14344408
> *PHOTOGRAPHER COMMITTEE MEETING! HAHA!
> 
> *


LOL phil & who gave me some real good tipz

Was your wife made at you one I came up to you homie


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$460


The wheels are available for purchase locally (South Florida area)...

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 29 2009, 07:56 PM~14334365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: ...good picture cuhz!!... got me off guard, sometimes those are the best ones... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 30 2009, 08:48 PM~14344433
> *LOL phil & who gave me some real good tipz
> 
> Was your wife made at you one I came up to you homie
> *


:no:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 30 2009, 09:05 PM~14344600
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: ...good picture cuhz!!... got me off guard, sometimes those are the best ones... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKZ


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 30 2009, 08:48 PM~14344433
> *LOL phil & who gave me some real good tipz
> 
> Was your wife made at you one I came up to you homie
> *



x305


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 30 2009, 09:28 PM~14344813
> *x305
> *


MAN WHAT UP HOMIE...POST SOME PIC'S


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve nice seeing you again homie & chris nice meeting you


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good evening miami fest i know this is a long shot , but we need to try every option. Saturday evening June 28, 2009 i lost a good friend. Raul pacheco aka checo was murdered at the boat ramp behind curtis park at nw north river drive and 23 ave. the pacheco family and dear friends are asking for any information on the murder of checo. i want to thank in advance and those who took the time to give a prayer for the family.
again thanks and please pm me if anything... tito 















:angel: *r.i.p. checo u will be missed!*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 30 2009, 06:38 PM~14344934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always a pleasure chillin with you dog.... :biggrin: :biggrin: i gotta watch you now, might set me up for wet t-shirt contest or something.... :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 30 2009, 06:42 PM~14344965
> *good evening miami fest i know this is a long shot , but we need to try every option. Saturday evening June 28, 2009 i lost a good friend. Raul pacheco aka checo was murdered at the boat ramp behind curtis park at nw north river drive and 23 ave. the pacheco family and dear friends are asking for any information on the murder of checo. i want to thank in advance and those who took the time to give a prayer for the family.
> again thanks and please pm me if anything...  tito
> :angel: r.i.p. checo  u will be missed!
> *


Damn homie....sorry to hear, hope the family gets some type of results or info....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 30 2009, 09:42 PM~14344965
> *good evening miami fest i know this is a long shot , but we need to try every option. Saturday evening June 28, 2009 i lost a good friend. Raul pacheco aka checo was murdered at the boat ramp behind curtis park at nw north river drive and 23 ave. the pacheco family and dear friends are asking for any information on the murder of checo. i want to thank in advance and those who took the time to give a prayer for the family.
> again thanks and please pm me if anything...  tito
> :angel: r.i.p. checo  u will be missed!
> *


Sorry about what happend to your friend....R.I.P.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 30 2009, 09:42 PM~14344971
> *always a pleasure chillin with you dog.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: i gotta watch you now, might set me up for wet t-shirt contest or something.... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF......LOL NAW NEVER THAT HOMIE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jun 30 2009, 09:42 PM~14344965
> *good evening miami fest i know this is a long shot , but we need to try every option. Saturday evening June 28, 2009 i lost a good friend. Raul pacheco aka checo was murdered at the boat ramp behind curtis park at nw north river drive and 23 ave. the pacheco family and dear friends are asking for any information on the murder of checo. i want to thank in advance and those who took the time to give a prayer for the family.
> again thanks and please pm me if anything...  tito
> :angel: r.i.p. checo  u will be missed!
> *


 :angel: :angel: 
R.I.P


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 30 2009, 11:57 AM~14340488
> *Yeah I hear he's bad news!!! :angry:
> *


lol whats up Adam


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 30 2009, 07:48 PM~14344433
> *LOL phil & who gave me some real good tipz
> 
> Was your wife made at you one I came up to you homie
> *


damn watson guess i should givin you a good tip too.... 

dont walk into dark alleys at night. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOT THESE FOR SALE 2- 13 X 5.5 FOR $150 PLUS SHIPPING OR COME GET THEM FROM JACKSONVILLE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 30 2009, 10:05 PM~14345248
> *damn watson guess i should givin you a good tip too....
> 
> dont walk into dark alleys at night.  :biggrin:
> *


Yup...you late tho on that one dowg been heard it already


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

14X7 Center Gold Daytons!! Decent condition $ 500 only 3 tires


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

vary nice towncar


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 30 2009, 07:12 PM~14345337
> *14X7 Center Gold Daytons!!  Decent condition $ 500 only 3 tires
> *


If anybody wants to see them come by the shop tomorrow after 12 6864 nw 169 st


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

whats good peeps whats the 411 hang out or no hang out tomarrow let me know dale


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER



wuz good homie uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jun 30 2009, 10:16 PM~14345407
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> wuz good homie  uffin:
> *


Chilling homie....editing & posting pics


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: PAYASO'S49, soflaautosports, Made You A Hater, str8lowriding, DOMREP64, Still Hated, -CAROL CITY-, GbodyonD's, hustler2919, LOWLYFE62, purocaprice, slash, Chulow, illmatic1125

what it do carnal. :h5:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14345494
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: PAYASO'S49, soflaautosports, Made You A Hater, str8lowriding, DOMREP64, Still Hated, -CAROL CITY-, GbodyonD's, hustler2919, LOWLYFE62, purocaprice, slash, Chulow, illmatic1125
> 
> ...


Were you out here??


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jun 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14345502
> *Were you out here??
> *


fucker u know i was there. :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 30 2009, 09:28 PM~14345559
> *fucker u know i was there. :biggrin:
> *


You couldnt say whats up !!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14345369
> *If anybody wants to see them come by the shop tomorrow after 12 6864 nw 169 st
> *


pics?


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2009, 08:09 AM~14338269
> *Finally.
> 
> 
> ...



 Good luck man :thumbsup: How much?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jun 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14345588
> *You couldnt say whats up !!!!
> *


i did say was up to u at the parking lot at the hotel but u were to drunk. :uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 30 2009, 09:45 PM~14345787
> *i did say was up to u at the parking lot at the hotel but u were to drunk. :uh:
> *


 :uh: I dont drink fool!!! :roflmao: My bad fool!!  ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jun 30 2009, 11:22 AM~14340146
> *THIS 1 LOCKS UP NICE IN FRONT :0 WHAT MODS DOES IT HAVE,I WANT MY LINC TO LOOK LIKE THAT
> *


some ***** told me it has lift spindles off a truck upfront,and he's pretty sure they're off a chevy 1500


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 29 2009, 08:36 PM~14334876
> *LIL SAMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


lmao....what it do cuhz!!!!.......but shhhhh keep it down though....lol.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RdgtNraeI0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJrt1n-lzeY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@Jun 30 2009, 11:03 PM~14346027
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RdgtNraeI0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJrt1n-lzeY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU_q2x568ac


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

still wettttt!!


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sU_q2x568ac&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sU_q2x568ac&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0gb9v4LI4o&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0gb9v4LI4o&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

lol!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

lil rolys regal

*WATCH THIS VIDEO PUT TOGETHER TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HANGOUT TOMMOROW LETS MAKE IT CHUNKY DALE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 1 2009, 12:19 AM~14346895
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sU_q2x568ac&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sU_q2x568ac&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> WATCH THIS VIDEO PUT TOGETHER TODAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin: [/color]
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 1 2009, 12:19 AM~14346895
> *lil rolys regal
> 
> WATCH THIS VIDEO PUT TOGETHER TODAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 30 2009, 09:24 PM~14346944
> *HANGOUT TOMMOROW LETS MAKE IT CHUNKY DALE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 30 2009, 02:15 PM~14340696
> *DONE
> *



4SHO. :biggrin: DATS WASSUP CISCO!!! 
GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE


----------



## 305-snoopy (Jul 1, 2009)

WAS GOOD PPL IM NEW 2 THIS SO I JUST WANNA SHOW LOVE 2 EVERY 1 OUT THERE AND EVRY1 THAT KNOWS ME... IM NOT HERE 2 B LOOKING 4 NO BEEF BUT I AM HERE 2 GET 1 SHIT STR8... I SEE 305 TOYS IN PPLS MOUTH AND SIGNATURE... TALKING SHIT LIKE IF IT'S SOMETHING 2 B PROUD OFF... I SEE IT AS A PUSSY AND A FAKE ACT 2 TALK SHIT BEHIND SOMES BACK... I'LL APPRECIATE IF U MAN UP AND COME 2 ME WITH UR BULLSHIT INSTEAD OF POSTING IT ON A PAGE THAT I DONT EVEN B AT...THIS IS 4 ALL THIS PPL TALKIN AND POSTING SHIT ABOUT US 305 TOYS CAR CLUB... MUCH LOVE 2 EVERY1 OUT THERE (IM 305 TOYS SNOOPY 786-991-5936)


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305-snoopy_@Jun 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14347539
> *WAS GOOD PPL IM NEW 2 THIS SO I JUST WANNA SHOW LOVE 2 EVERY 1 OUT THERE AND EVRY1 THAT KNOWS ME... IM NOT HERE 2 B LOOKING 4 NO BEEF BUT I AM HERE 2 GET 1 SHIT STR8... I SEE 305 TOYS IN PPLS MOUTH AND SIGNATURE... TALKING SHIT LIKE IF IT'S SOMETHING 2 B PROUD OFF... I SEE IT AS A PUSSY AND A FAKE ACT 2 TALK SHIT BEHIND SOMES BACK... I'LL APPRECIATE IF U  MAN UP AND COME 2 ME WITH UR BULLSHIT INSTEAD OF POSTING IT ON A PAGE THAT I DONT EVEN B AT...THIS IS 4 ALL THIS PPL TALKIN AND POSTING SHIT ABOUT US 305 TOYS CAR CLUB... MUCH LOVE 2 EVERY1 OUT THERE (IM 305 TOYS SNOOPY 786-991-5936)
> *


:biggrin:

wuts good snoopy?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jun 30 2009, 10:47 PM~14345817
> *:uh: I dont drink fool!!! :roflmao: My bad fool!!  ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jun 30 2009, 09:44 PM~14345764
> * Good luck man :thumbsup: How much?
> *


Traded a laptop for it !!

Solid quarters and rockers..needs floors and trunk


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MORNING MIA....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

I finished all my Picnic Photos. My camera is not the best but my photo shop skills are getting better. Hope you like.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*WhiteChocolate*
NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 08:39 AM~14349482
> *WhiteChocolate
> NICE PICS HOMIE
> *


Thank you. Do you input your sig with photoshop?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 1 2009, 09:48 AM~14349511
> *Thank you. Do you input your sig with photoshop?
> *


Ya I have before but not with the pics from the picnic


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

picnic looked awesome wish I could have went..great pics.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 08:57 AM~14349558
> *Ya I have before but not with the pics from the picnic
> *


You should check this out it helped me ALOT.
Photoshop Batch Signature Add


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 1 2009, 09:01 AM~14349575
> *picnic looked awesome wish I could have went..great pics.
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 1 2009, 10:06 AM~14349598
> *You should check this out it helped me ALOT.
> Photoshop Batch Signature Add
> *


ok thankz...Ill check it out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did anyone see the box chevy on 6's or 8's & one of his wheels flow off?????? I felt bad for buddy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jun 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14345100
> *lol whats up Adam
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Chulow, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Slow N Low, Lowridergame305, TblaziNon22s, sucio138, 2-Face '64, Que la verga LOCO, lalo22, WhiteChocolate, *LARGE*

Still waiting on them pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

flow? or fall?


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 09:14 AM~14349655
> *Did anyone see the box chevy on 6's or 8's & one of his wheels flow off?????? I felt bad for buddy
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry to double post but

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: on them pics MIKEY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 1 2009, 10:32 AM~14349773
> *flow? or fall?
> *


fall off.......thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

nice cadi homie :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

RIMS FOR SALE........BRAND NEW!!!!

13x7 ALL CHROME- WITHOUT TIRES 
SET OF 4= $400

13x7 CHROME W/ BEIGE SPOKES- WITHOUT TIRES
SET OF 4= $550

if interested call PHIL

305-244-7632


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 09:33 AM~14349781
> *sorry to double post but
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  on them pics MIKEY
> *


Thank you very much.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 30 2009, 03:11 PM~14341210
> *spoken like a true man, well said homie  :thumbsup:
> I hear ya, ya gotta pay the bills! It was just something that came ti mind on the drive home. you guys put out nice ass work
> cough cough  :dunno:  I get no love?
> *



big doozer your right my bad good pics hommie


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And on a positive note, here you go fellas enjoy, while they last.........


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Chulow I still need tips on working this camera, lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn large


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 1 2009, 11:34 AM~14350310
> *And on a positive note, here you go fellas enjoy, while they last.........
> 
> 
> ...



wow now thats one thick model nice


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 1 2009, 11:45 AM~14350384
> *
> Chulow I still need tips on working this camera, lol
> *


:0 Was my phone busy? :dunno:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 1 2009, 08:45 AM~14350393
> *wow now thats one thick model nice
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 1 2009, 11:50 AM~14350419
> *x2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lalo she can get it :biggrin:


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

sick well thats what i think you you guys think


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn i had to go back and look at her again..... :wow:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2009, 11:56 AM~14350454
> *damn i had to go back and look at her again..... :wow:
> *



double o who the fuck wouldn't :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 1 2009, 08:52 AM~14350431
> *lalo she can get it  :biggrin:
> *


yes she can :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2009, 08:56 AM~14350454
> *damn i had to go back and look at her again..... :wow:
> *


same here before they get deleted :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 08:03 AM~14350031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like how you centered that picture perfectly ........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC it was nice seeing you on sunday hommie it had been awhile


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

25 User(s) are reading this topic *(10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)*
15 Members: lalo22, Florida City, viejitos miami, DOUBLE-O, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305, soflaautosports, WhiteChocolate, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, bung, Magik007, Nepz95, ripsta85
its packed today :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2009, 12:05 PM~14350508
> *i like how you centered that picture perfectly ........  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime homie


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

low4lifec.c
at thr grove lastnight


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WTF! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Someone's ride just got nutted on! Haha! 



> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 10:24 AM~14349720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The 64 rag is badass! My favorite ride at the picnic... The paint job on this ride is fuckin' s-i-c-k! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> low4lifec.c
> at thr grove lastnight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

> coming soonn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Those walls are fresh. Nice location. Fuck bang bus its bang-donk . . lol


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14346895
> *lil rolys regal
> 
> WATCH THIS VIDEO PUT TOGETHER TODAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Big Props to Lil Roly and Enrique on the Regal, Came out hard ass hell !!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

>


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 1 2009, 11:45 AM~14350384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOU KNOW I GOT YOU...... Maaaaan :biggrin:

BY THE WAY AS SOON AS MY CAR IS READY, I WANT IT FEATURED IN ''BANG CADDY'' Inc.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 1 2009, 09:16 AM~14350590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got that right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 
































or will trade both cars for a 2001 or newer Tahoe or Yukon, clean title.


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

low4lifec.c coming soon


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

> > coming soonn
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by layitlow miamidade_@Jul 1 2009, 10:10 AM~14350540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 30 2009, 10:07 PM~14345282
> *GOT THESE FOR SALE  2- 13 X 5.5 FOR $150 PLUS SHIPPING OR COME GET THEM FROM JACKSONVILLE
> 
> 
> ...


whoa those are nice


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

<script type="text/javascript">
function GetThis(T, C, U, L)
{
var targetUrl = 'http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=postto&' + 't=' + encodeURIComponent(T)
+ '&c=' + encodeURIComponent© + '&u=' + encodeURIComponent(U) + '&l=' + L;
window.open(targetUrl);
}
</script>
<a href="javascript:GetThis('MySpace Post To Feature Example', '

HTML content to post goes here _(e.g. text, images, objects, etc.)_</p>', 'http://www.myspace.com', 3)">







Share on MySpace!
</a>


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Magik007, 95rangeron14z

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layitlow miamidade_@Jul 1 2009, 12:29 PM~14350710
> *low4lifec.c coming soon
> 
> 
> ...



isnt this caddy fro TEXAS


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14351210
> *you still dont get it, ive been playing ur sorry ass these past 2 years, why wanna keep playing with me......
> 
> dont you see i have you where i want you.... come on man the end is near for you your just to dumb to see it....
> *


 :0


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

i posted more pics in this topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14351251


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2009, 12:23 PM~14351196
> *
> 
> 
> ...











i had to bring it back seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 1 2009, 01:32 PM~14351320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 1 2009, 10:32 AM~14351320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 1 2009, 11:28 AM~14351249
> *isnt this caddy fro TEXAS
> *



yeah we brought it down


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 1 2009, 11:16 AM~14350150
> *big doozer your right my bad good pics hommie
> *


that's more like it :biggrin: just fuckin with you bro, thanx for the picnic BTW


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead: :banghead: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

* ~Majestics NC~** really enjoyed ourselves in Miami! Thanks Miami for the love! If its one thing I can tell people about Miami and I always have... Is that you guys rep your city to the fullest everytime time I have been down to the bottom! From the Music to the Cars to the Girls! Miami is like a home away from home for me!!! When I get back to NC I want to smack every girl I see and ask what happened! Maybe I need to bring some of that water you guys got down there up here to give them! Cause apparently we aint got the same water up here!!! :biggrin: 

I really enjoyed meeting all the people and putting faces with names! *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, IIMPALAA :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

Nepz95 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 1 2009, 12:06 PM~14352379
> * ~Majestics NC~ really enjoyed ourselves in Miami! Thanks Miami for the love! If its one thing I can tell people about Miami and I always have... Is that you guys rep your city to the fullest everytime time I have been down to the bottom! From the Music to the Cars to the Girls! Miami is like a home away from home for me!!! When I get back to NC I want to smack every girl I see and ask what happened! Maybe I need to bring some of that water you guys got down there up here to give them! Cause apparently we aint got the same water up here!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I really enjoyed meeting all the people and putting faces with names!
> *


lol i dont know man most of us feel the same down here about the water down here..lol i think we need to trade place of residence and see wat happens..lol it was a pleasure to see that out of towners still like to come down here. theres too many ppl dissing miami.. and that we aint have anything to offer to the lowrider community. i beg to differ.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

16 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Chulow, IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN, CERTIFIED DADE C.C, kazma64, DOWN IV LIFE, bigchevysandbusas, ROLLIN TITO, DOOZER, NINEWUNSIXX, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *DOUBLE-O*, LOWLYFE62, sucio138, Nepz95, lalo22

:0


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

gif over load


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 1 2009, 03:23 PM~14352548
> *gif over load
> *


No doubt... I'm going to end it...


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> *15 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Chulow, Bowtie South, ROLLIN TITO, CERTIFIED DADE C.C, skan91, cookie_13, elias, Nepz95, sucio138, WhiteChocolate, Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN, bigchevysandbusas*


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i got this lol


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14352621
> *:wave:
> *


que bola mang!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 03:32 PM~14352653
> *i got this lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 12:34 PM~14352673
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


lmao nice huh?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 03:35 PM~14352696
> *lmao nice huh?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

lmao sup dawg how u been? i aint see u at the picnic u hiding?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 03:32 PM~14352653
> *i got this lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 12:32 PM~14352653
> *i got this lol
> 
> 
> ...


real nice :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2009, 12:39 PM~14352751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt work..


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

QUOTE(SIXONEFORLIFE @ Jul 1 2009, 12:39 PM) *
user posted image
user posted image


FAIL


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOWN IV LIFE, IIMPALAA, GALO1111, ROLLIN TITO, sweatit21, Made You A Hater, LIL ROLY™, lalo22, DOOZER


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 03:39 PM~14352750
> *lmao sup dawg how u been? i aint see u at the picnic u hiding?
> *


hiding from the rain :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Cant we all just get along lets keep building cars n making money.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 12:53 PM~14352904
> *hiding from the rain  :biggrin:
> *


shit u aint lying same here...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 1 2009, 01:05 PM~14353014
> *Cant we all just get along lets keep building cars n making money.... :biggrin:
> *


OYE I SEE YOU NUKKA QUE BOLA NICOLA


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7MmEMrCRfc
BEST MOONWALK


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 1 2009, 01:18 PM~14353171
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7MmEMrCRfc
> BEST MOONWALK
> *


x2


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 1 2009, 01:18 PM~14353166
> *OYE I SEE YOU NUKKA QUE BOLA NICOLA
> *


Wats the deal fool ima hit u up round 9pm u gona be up...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2009, 01:39 PM~14352751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 04:16 PM~14353129
> *shit u aint lying same here...
> *


oye im taking the transmision down this fri.... i think the rear seal is done.... i hear its a biiitch to change.... :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 02:12 PM~14353636
> *oye im taking the transmision down this fri.... i think the rear seal is done.... i hear its a biiitch to change....  :dunno:
> *


which rear seal? the rear main seal? r u leaking between the rear of the motor anf the trans? i got the same issue and ive been told it can also be it leaking from the rear of the intake. i know mine is leaking there. i put my hand bak there and its full of recent oil


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 05:20 PM~14353698
> *which rear seal? the rear main seal? r u leaking between the rear of the motor anf the trans? i got the same issue and ive been told it can also be it leaking from the rear of the intake. i know mine is leaking there. i put my hand bak there and its full of recent oil
> *


honestly havent looked but, when i pour oil, car may sit for a week and its missing about 1 qt or so.... :angry: 
but whatever it may be, its getting changed


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

lets see what mia got on some flix????


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 02:22 PM~14353716
> *honestly havent looked but, when i pour oil, car may sit for a week and its missing about 1 qt or so....  :angry:
> but whatever it may be, its getting changed
> *


lol right i got to fix mine too, im just being lazy...lol


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 05:23 PM~14353723
> *lol right i got to fix mine too, im just being lazy...lol
> *


x305 :biggrin:


i just want to finally bring out my bucket.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 02:24 PM~14353732
> *x305  :biggrin:
> *


to bad i dont want the lac no more...lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monte24 :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

NOSH, 94pimplac, jbanton, lo lo, ROLLIN TITO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, slash, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, Mazda350, monte24, JoEY_G, Bowtie South, HEAVErollerz90, Fleetwood 305 :wave:


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

:biggrin: WuDD uP


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14353738
> *to bad i dont want the lac no more...lol
> *


your getting rid of it?


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 01:29 PM~14353278
> *x2
> *



DiS iS THe BeST MooN WaLK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEWkbBgC5gA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 02:50 PM~14353947
> *your getting rid of it?
> *


most likely y u interested? :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 06:03 PM~14354048
> *most likely y u interested?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
after i finish this one


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 1 2009, 12:57 PM~14352288
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


oh my god


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 1 2009, 09:34 AM~14350310
> *And on a positive note, here you go fellas enjoy, while they last.........
> 
> 
> ...


damn. that hoe is sick


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 1 2009, 03:36 PM~14354436
> *damn. that hoe is sick
> *


X2


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

Anybody got 2" extended cadillac a-arms?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nosad:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got back to work on my 63


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 1 2009, 04:17 PM~14354895
> *Got back to work on my 63
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks Good


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2009, 12:32 PM~14352653
> *i got this lol
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2009, 02:11 PM~14351749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 1 2009, 03:06 PM~14352379
> * <span style='color:navy'>~Majestics NC~ really enjoyed ourselves in Miami! Thanks Miami for the love! If its one thing I can tell people about Miami and I always have... Is that you guys rep your city to the fullest everytime time I have been down to the bottom! From the Music to the Cars to the Girls! Miami is like a home away from home for me!!! When I get back to NC I want to smack every girl I see and ask what happened! Maybe I need to bring some of that water you guys got down there up here to give them!
> ITS RICE AND BLACK BEANS......*


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Jul 1 2009, 05:57 PM~14355832
> *
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, 87blazer, 305KingCadillac, 94pimplac, NINEWUNSIXX, Still Hated, 64SSVERT, Martian, ALTIMAS FINEST, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, GbodyonD's, BLAZED96, hialeah305boyz, lmadera, ClassicAngels63, tukin24s, massacre, hoppin92, DaBatRyde, Born 2 Die



DAMN THIS IS WHY MIAMI FEST ALWAYS ON TOP 
:wave: :wave: WUTS GOOD ER'ONE


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 1 2009, 01:18 PM~14353171
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7MmEMrCRfc
> BEST MOONWALK
> *


no matter what there was no one that could move like him :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 1 2009, 09:13 PM~14355976
> *no matter what there was no one that could move like him  :biggrin:
> *


 THE BEST


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 09:17 PM~14356003
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


RIGHT CLICK,SAVE


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 06:17 PM~14356003
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


very nice n with a nice ride also :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 06:17 PM~14356003
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


I missed when this happened! Dope flic!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 09:17 PM~14356003
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *



WHERES THE OTHER ONE IN THE BACK OF THE LAC..... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MORE PICS ARE COMING, I JUST GOT TO THE CASA A LIL WHILE AGO, and getting ready for another day at work tomorrow :angry: 
as soon as i get more ill post, i have lots more


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 1 2009, 09:25 PM~14356092
> *WHERES THE OTHER ONE IN THE BACK OF THE LAC..... :biggrin:
> *


OOOH! THOSE CAME OUT SEXY!! LMAO...
C'MON CHULOW!!
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 09:17 PM~14356003
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 06:31 PM~14356158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


raw pic good job.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ONE TIME FOR ""LAC OF RESPECT''

BIG ''M''


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 09:49 PM~14356426
> *
> 
> ONE TIME FOR ""LAC OF RESPECT''
> ...


 :biggrin: MAN THATS ONE STR8 UP KOOL & DOWN TO EARTH HOMIE RITE THERE!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

CHULOW WUZ UP HOMIE. NICE PICS FOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 09:52 PM~14356470
> *:biggrin: MAN THATS ONE STR8 UP KOOL & DOWN TO EARTH HOMIE RITE THERE!!!!
> *


 :yes: without a doubt


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 1 2009, 09:59 PM~14356562
> *:yes: without a doubt
> *


x305


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 1 2009, 09:46 PM~14356392
> *raw pic good job.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKZ


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 1 2009, 09:54 PM~14356495
> *CHULOW WUZ UP HOMIE. NICE PICS FOOL... :biggrin:
> *


sup homie, thanks.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HANZ WHATS GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 427 deille, 94Fleetwoodswangin, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 94pimplac, SOLO UHP, GbodyonD's, *DANNY305*, bung, Low_Ski_13, *Hellraizer*, BLAZED96

:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 10:06 PM~14356647
> *HANZ WHATS GOOD HOMIE...
> *



chillin homie...you?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 94Fleetwoodswangin, slash, DANNY305, Low_Ski_13, 427 deille, Hellraizer, GbodyonD's, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, SOLO UHP, bung

It was nice meeting you homie and great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Low_Ski_13, 94pimplac,* Hellraizer, 94Fleetwoodswangin*, 427 deille, *DANNY305,* GbodyonD's, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SOLO UHP, bung

:wave:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14356772
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Low_Ski_13, 94pimplac, Hellraizer, 94Fleetwoodswangin, 427 deille, DANNY305, GbodyonD's, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SOLO UHP, bung
> 
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 1 2009, 10:16 PM~14356751
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: 427 deille, 94Fleetwoodswangin, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 94pimplac, SOLO UHP, GbodyonD's, DANNY305, bung, Low_Ski_13, Hellraizer, BLAZED96
> 
> ...



WAS UP HOMMIE HOPE ALL IS GOOD


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 1 2009, 10:19 PM~14356772
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Low_Ski_13, 94pimplac, Hellraizer, 94Fleetwoodswangin, 427 deille, DANNY305, GbodyonD's, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, SOLO UHP, bung
> 
> ...



WAS UP TRUE WHITE BOI LOL


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

OK last one....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 1 2009, 10:18 PM~14356759
> *chillin homie...you?
> *


Chilling dowg.....friday I gott get me some new spark plugs for my ride


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

[/quote]

nice pic Chulow.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

DID ANYONE HAPPEN TO TAKE A PIC OF MY WHITE LINC?? MY CAMERA HAD MESSED UP SO I COULDN'T TAKE ANY PICS.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 10:26 PM~14356837
> *
> 
> OK last one....
> *


NICE


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: ^


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 07:01 PM~14356585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pacos shit lookin sick!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 06:31 PM~14356158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pics watson :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 06:17 PM~14356003
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


shes looking beautiful and the cars is looking sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 1 2009, 07:23 PM~14356822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the cars got up there big ups to everyone


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 10:26 PM~14356837
> *
> 
> OK last one....
> *




there it is......


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 1 2009, 10:24 PM~14356829
> *WAS UP TRUE WHITE BOI LOL
> *


lol, chillin homie...you?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jun 30 2009, 07:47 PM~14345817
> *:uh: I dont drink fool!!! :roflmao: My bad fool!!  ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

P78dayz


*MY NINJA!!!!!!!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 1 2009, 08:23 PM~14356822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


complimenting the pics with videos


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

COUPE DE BEAR, oso wats poppin :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

5:50 am...... RISE AND SHINE... I mean, RISE AND its still dark outside :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


sak pase'


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 1 2009, 01:30 PM~14353293
> *Wats the deal fool ima hit u up round 9pm u gona be up...
> *


yeah ***** holla imma be down south again this weekend so holla *****


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 1 2009, 04:17 PM~14354895
> *Got back to work on my 63
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 1 2009, 07:17 PM~14354895
> *Got back to work on my 63
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

a lil late on the pics....but hears a few i took...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 2 2009, 11:48 AM~14361281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice pics


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 1 2009, 08:03 AM~14350031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like the grill


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 1 2009, 04:17 PM~14354895
> *Got back to work on my 63
> 
> 
> ...


about time looking goood.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 1 2009, 08:34 AM~14350310
> *And on a positive note, here you go fellas enjoy, while they last.........
> 
> 
> ...


  love the shoot.. i need one of these


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Yo javie a litttle preview what you think....... just started on the the blue 66...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CHINA MAN HAS THIS AT THE BOTTOM OF HIS PAGE " MUCH RESPECT"
ITS REAL TALK SO I THOUGHT ID POST IT

MUCH RESPECT TO THE BIG "M"



Im from the "Old Majestics", when i jumped in my rider and turned the beat up i was "the shit" when people seen us on the freeway they said "holy shit" when other clubs seen us pull into a carshow they said "aahhhh shit" when i hit the picnics to bang my rider they said "thats the shit" the New Era is worried about a fuccin trophy and standars have "fallen to shit",step ur game up and see what u look like.........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, 95rangeron14z, Que la verga LOCO 99 LINCOLN, PURO CERVANTES, 59IMPALAon24s, 64SSVERT, FUCQH8RS, adamflow1



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jul 2 2009, 11:36 AM~14361799
> *Yo javie a litttle preview what you think....... just started on the the blue 66...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking good.... Now we need to ride out together...
Now u gotta do the squareback... Much props looking real nice


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

tremendo arroz con mango que se a formado aqui lol..

anywho hello 2 everyone :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

HELLO everybody :wave: Have i missed anything interestn today... :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: Peace To All The Ridaz :420: :420:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

14X7 Center Gold Daytons 4 Sale!!! 500 obo Decent Condition


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 2 2009, 09:47 AM~14361871
> *CHINA MAN HAS THIS AT THE BOTTOM OF HIS PAGE " MUCH RESPECT"
> ITS REAL TALK SO I THOUGHT ID POST IT
> 
> ...


Thats right!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 2 2009, 10:42 AM~14362376
> *HELLO everybody  :wave: Have i missed anything interestn today... :biggrin:
> *


QUE BOLA ASERE MOLINA


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 07:26 PM~14356837
> *
> 
> OK last one....
> *


Damn I wish she blue! She sure would have looked good in my car! :0 Sorry... I mean beside my car!!! :biggrin: 

You take some great Pics Chulow!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 2 2009, 02:41 PM~14362902
> *Damn I wish she blue! She sure would have looked good in my car!  :0 Sorry... I mean beside my car!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> You take some great Pics Chulow!!!
> *



she would look great :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 06:49 PM~14356426
> *
> 
> ONE TIME FOR ""LAC OF RESPECT''
> ...





> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jul 1 2009, 06:52 PM~14356470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well damn it! I just seen this one! :biggrin: Thanks guys for the words! Chulow you should have got me to pose with MiMi's Car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 2 2009, 11:44 AM~14362921
> *she would look great  :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Brother!!! I need that CD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305, lalo22, GALO1111, TblaziNon22s, big al, Lac-of-Respect, SOUND OF REVENGE, sucio138, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LeXxTaCy, WhiteChocolate
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 2 2009, 02:46 PM~14362938
> *What up Big Brother!!! I need that CD!!!  :biggrin:
> *



i got you but om monday cuz i'm out the door going to chill with my cen, fla boys ~M~ :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 2 2009, 11:47 AM~14362946
> *DANNY305, lalo22, GALO1111, TblaziNon22s, big al, Lac-of-Respect, SOUND OF REVENGE, sucio138, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LeXxTaCy, WhiteChocolate
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bolon tiburon


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hold on... I think Im a psychic!!!





























I can see beautiful Babies in the future!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 2 2009, 11:48 AM~14362955
> *i got you but om monday cuz i'm out the door going to chill with my cen, fla boys ~M~  :biggrin:
> *


Thats whats up!!! Have fun! You staying the weekend?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

STRAIGHPIMPIN CAR CLUB HOPE YA'LL LIKE THEM


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 2 2009, 01:42 PM~14362376
> *HELLO everybody  :wave: Have i missed anything interestn today... :biggrin:
> *



YOU GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 2 2009, 11:59 AM~14363041
> *STRAIGHPIMPIN CAR CLUB HOPE YA'LL LIKE THEM
> 
> 
> ...


oye dem pics are crazy ma ***** :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 2 2009, 12:13 PM~14363191
> *oye dem pics are crazy ma *****  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you dogg my nephew took them, he all into the photography thang.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 2 2009, 02:56 PM~14363022
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LIL LACS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 2 2009, 12:18 PM~14363235
> *thank you dogg my nephew took them, he all into the photography thang.
> *


oye he got some skills ma ***** mad props to him


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 2 2009, 11:39 AM~14362884
> *QUE BOLA ASERE MOLINA
> *


was up ***** just enjoyn la novela...its interestn..you came down already..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 2 2009, 12:31 PM~14363375
> *oye he got some skills ma ***** mad props to him
> *


tru dat homie i'll let know my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 2 2009, 12:33 PM~14363391
> *was up ***** just enjoyn la novela...its interestn..you came down already..
> *


naw dogg i'll be down there tomorrow around 10 in the morning fool imma go spend the weekend down there with my wife and leave the kids at home with gradma you feel cuz i gotta do it dogg


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 2 2009, 12:13 PM~14363183
> *YOU GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAH FOOL ITS RAINING N MY SATELLITE WENT OF SO I TURN TO LAY IT LOW TO ENTERTAIN MYSELF U KNOW. ITS BEEN ACTIVE THESE DAYS.. :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 2 2009, 12:35 PM~14363413
> *naw dogg i'll be down there tomorrow around 10 in the morning fool imma go spend the weekend down there with my wife and leave the kids at home with gradma you feel cuz i gotta do it dogg
> *


FOOL IMA CALL U TODAY ROUND 9PM U GONA BE UP..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 2 2009, 12:37 PM~14363438
> *FOOL IMA CALL U TODAY ROUND 9PM U GONA BE UP..
> *



yeah ***** i'll be up my bed time is at 11 lmao dale ***** hit me up fool.
:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 2 2009, 12:37 PM~14363438
> *FOOL IMA CALL U TODAY ROUND 9PM U GONA BE UP..
> *


aye by the way ***** dat maxima looking raw ass fuck on dem 4's chico right on point my *****.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14363467
> *aye by the way ***** dat maxima looking raw ass fuck on dem 4's chico right on point my *****.
> *


THANKS FOOL THE CADDYLOOK GOOD TO I AINT GET TIME TO GO BY N SEE IT THE AIN FUKED IT UP. U BRINGN IT DOWN TOMORW..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 2 2009, 12:43 PM~14363510
> *THANKS FOOL THE CADDYLOOK GOOD TO I AINT GET TIME TO GO BY N SEE IT THE AIN FUKED IT UP. U BRINGN IT DOWN TOMORW..
> *


naw imma leave it at da crib cus imma be staying in a hotel shit if i take my shit down there i'll probably find my shit on bricks or maybe i wont even find da whole car lol but yeah dogg imma leave it down in the crib


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 2 2009, 12:45 PM~14363540
> *naw imma leave it at da crib cus imma be staying in a hotel shit if i take my shit down there i'll probably find my shit on bricks or maybe i wont even find da whole car lol but yeah dogg imma leave it down in the crib
> *


Well ok fool il hit u up round 9 i gota go c cream now hes waitn for me to get a cut.. :h5:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

one More to the MiaMi Majestic faMily


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2009, 01:49 PM~14364198
> *one More to the MiaMi  Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MUFO RIGHT THERE. :0 THAS YOURS LUIS??


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 2 2009, 04:51 PM~14364216
> *BAD MUFO RIGHT THERE. :0  THAS YOURS LUIS??
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> one More to the MiaMi Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2009, 03:49 PM~14364198
> *one More to the MiaMi  Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cutty !


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

I got "2"Cadillac Coupes one is 85 fleetwood brougham, the other is an 83 fleetwood, good for parts or to build, no rust no motor or tranny, $600 for both. Towing available, need them gone ASAP!! Calls or PM me


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

* LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK MIAMI JUST DID THIS LAST WEEKEND*


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> > coming soonn
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2009, 01:49 PM~14364198
> *one More to the MiaMi  Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2009, 01:49 PM~14364198
> *one More to the MiaMi  Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> ...


i c yall boys aint fuking around big ups sik ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 2 2009, 03:23 PM~14363293
> *LIL LACS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2009, 03:49 PM~14364198
> *one More to the MiaMi  Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> > one More to the MiaMi Majestic faMily
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 1 2009, 05:17 PM~14354895
> *Got back to work on my 63
> 
> 
> ...


don't get any over spray on my seats :biggrin: 



























looks good Javi :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What went down last night at the hangout?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

pHO7UpaG6po&feature


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> STRAIGHPIMPIN CAR CLUB HOPE YA'LL LIKE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 2 2009, 11:39 AM~14361196
> *a lil late on the pics....but hears a few i took...
> 
> *


why are all the cars wet???? oh yea that's right, you brought the rain with you :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

where da fuck everyone at?? :guns:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Miami305Rida, *wantsome*


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 2 2009, 10:09 PM~14368687
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Miami305Rida, wantsome
> *


 :biggrin: :tears: :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 2 2009, 07:10 AM~14360629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt de pinga molina :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2009, 04:49 PM~14364198
> *one More to the MiaMi  Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> ...




damn i need to get some of that MIAMI "M" MONEY....


NICE BUY FELLAS....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> > one More to the MiaMi Majestic faMily
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Rollin DoN DeViLLe, luxridez, MISTER ED, Made You A Hater, Born 2 Die,* Scarface*, Magik007, BUBBA-D, bigchevysandbusas

:wave: ma ***** we dont sleep or wat?


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

my lac is for sale 3500 obo


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2009, 04:49 PM~14364198
> *one More to the MiaMi  Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 2 2009, 07:28 PM~14366234
> *don't get any over spray on my seats  :biggrin:
> looks good Javi :thumbsup:
> *


lol... It doesn't matter cause I'm getting the seats redone so u can have them new....what color do u want them? Lol.... Gonna be calling you for help to put everything back on... Have carlos coming today to do a little spot on the pass side floor... Soon


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

oops... Double post :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 2 2009, 02:49 PM~14364198
> *one More to the MiaMi  Majestic faMily
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice buy!  Well worth the $$


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

coming soon  king customs  in your hood
come get all your lowrider need from hydraulics air kit
520 tire 13s to 14s and reg tires 22 to 26 all elms
and classic cars parts lowrider t shirts dayton wire wheels dealer
hydraulics parts instock  will open soon will let you guys no 
:biggrin: any car club sp price is welcome :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Bowtie South, BLAZED96, TblaziNon22s, *Que la verga LOCO*
QUES LA VERGA LOCO,...LA QUE ME CUELGA LOCO LOL WUSUP *****


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th of July weekend !! As for me I will be celebrating my graduation from school this weekend at the Trump Towers  :biggrin: !!


----------



## layitlow miamidade (Jun 28, 2009)

> really when is this
> 
> 
> soon homie next hang out ill be there on monday :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 3 2009, 08:42 AM~14371510
> *Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th of July weekend !!  As for me I will be celebrating my graduation from school this weekend at the Trump Towers   :biggrin:  !!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie. u talkin bout the trump towers right there in sunny isles?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

looks like everybody is off today


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

To everyone in the 3-0-5 be safe out there this weekend and enjoy the 4th. uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2009, 11:29 AM~14372579
> *To everyone in the 3-0-5 be safe out there this weekend and enjoy the 4th. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


same to u man!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> > really when is this
> > soon homie next hang out ill be there on monday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> when did you buy this car


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 3 2009, 10:42 AM~14371510
> *Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th of July weekend !!  As for me I will be celebrating my graduation from school this weekend at the Trump Towers   :biggrin:  !!
> 
> 
> ...


X904


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

100% PITBULL BUILT

You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!! 

Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS

PITBULL 3 pump set up

1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new

8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s

All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"

All chrome undies including Rear End :wow: 

Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers

All New Glass All Around  

New Lights Front and Back

Brand New Chrome Bumpers

Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers

New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW! 

Kenwood Head Unit New
Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!


No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" _Dont Miss Out On This One_

Free Shipping to the MidWest!![/b]


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 3 2009, 12:43 PM~14373099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: g/l with the sale


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

bad lil bitch..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC, ROLLIN TITO :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 3 2009, 01:48 PM~14373527
> *STREETSOFDADECC, ROLLIN TITO :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 3 2009, 02:00 PM~14373609
> *que bola!!!
> *


hay en la luchita que bola with the wip


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13, chichi on 13, TiggerLS yo wats poppin


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up homie?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Did some more work on my 63 fixed the little bit of rust on the pass side floor and sprayed the doors and trunk.... :biggrin: coming soon......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Who Productions, damm foo u lost :twak: u seen the video :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 3 2009, 02:05 PM~14374040
> *Who Productions, damm foo u lost  :twak:  u seen the video :biggrin:
> *


yeah ive been runnin around florida lost....but i am found....whats good everyone...?


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wat dey do miami


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER, swanginbigbodies :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 3 2009, 03:59 PM~14374493
> *SWITCHITTER, swanginbigbodies :wave:  :wave:
> *


what it do whiteboy!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO... WHATS CRACCIN FOLKS!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

STILL GOT THAT 4 PUMP SETUP 4/S 500.00


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Aaaaand, i got them batteries(G 31'S)if ya need them $60 each, like i said lifetime warranty even if u mess them up(NO FIRE DAMAGE, U S.O.L.)... 7864470197 Q!


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































.....will trade for 01 or newer tahoe or yukon .................


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 3 2009, 11:40 AM~14372666
> *when did you buy this car
> *


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Miami305Rida, Made You A Hater[/b], swanginbigbodies, Mazda350, *Chulow*, Sky'z Da LimiT
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Hellraizer, Miami305Rida, Chulow, swanginbigbodies :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 3 2009, 10:18 PM~14375769
> *Hellraizer, Miami305Rida, Chulow, swanginbigbodies :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 3 2009, 08:18 PM~14375769
> *Hellraizer, Miami305Rida, Chulow, swanginbigbodies :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


thanks for throwing a bad ass picnic homie


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Miami305Rida, *Chulow, LOWRIDERWORLD, illmatic1125*, hiaballa
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 3 2009, 10:26 PM~14375803
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Miami305Rida, Chulow, LOWRIDERWORLD, illmatic1125, hiaballa
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


zzzuuupppp


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Hfb8z1WsQ


FAF ChECK iT oUT :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

HEY DOES ANYONE REM THE GUY THAT WRK ON HOME AC IF SO PLEASE PM ME TY


----------



## camploco (Feb 27, 2008)

bad as ryde my is on d way


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jul 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14376269
> *HEY DOES ANYONE REM THE GUY THAT WRK ON HOME AC IF SO PLEASE PM ME TY
> *


he is mazda350 A/C Service and Repair (786)316-7292


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> bad as ryde my is on d way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4 pump setup 4 sale 500.00... 1 reds... completly new plumbing fiting etc, 1 showtime new return hose new dump cartridge and slowdown valve, 2 cce with new motors 1 has a new dump everything is good including hoses pistons springs and solenoids... 7864470197Q!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: ............*YERS............. :thumbsup:

*


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

Tight work. Specifically that GP on the right :biggrin: 







> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 3 2009, 08:32 PM~14375843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 4 2009, 04:43 AM~14378391
> *:thumbsup: ............YERS............. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


same to u bro be safe!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY NEED BATTERIES LET ME KNO THEY CAME IN TODAY...7864470197 Q! OR U HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER 2WKS 60.00 EACH


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 3 2009, 08:46 PM~14375590
> *this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 4 2009, 09:32 AM~14378509
> *same to u bro be safe!!!
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 4 2009, 10:19 AM~14378684
> *if that goes down, they need to get that on tv or something. discovery channel or tlc or speed. somewhere! lol
> *


Homemade ''HECHO EN DADE PRODUCTIONS'' Is In.

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lac-of-Respect :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 4 2009, 08:20 AM~14378899
> *
> *


NICE PIC CHULOW HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO THE M.I.YAYO


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 11:51 AM~14379027
> *NICE PIC CHULOW HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO THE M.I.YAYO
> *


THANKS FOO.... U NEVER HIT ME UP AYER HUEY..... :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 4 2009, 08:51 AM~14379032
> *THANKS FOO.... U NEVER HIT ME UP AYER HUEY.....  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT THATS TO MUCH OF A MISSION I RATHER PAINT A CAR KANDY THAN DOWNLOAD SOME FUCKING PICS TO A FOLDER :cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 11:55 AM~14379047
> *SHIT THATS TO MUCH OF A MISSION I RATHER PAINT A CAR KANDY THAN DOWNLOAD SOME FUCKING PICS TO A FOLDER :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ya'll be easy out there this weekend , i'm out :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

30's FOR SALE..... $7500.00 8X6.5 LUG PATTERN


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

QUE LE VERGA :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jul 4 2009, 01:16 PM~14379516
> *QUE LE VERGA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 4 2009, 10:51 AM~14379031
> *WE CAN DO THAT !!!!!!!
> 
> FILM IT AND SELL IT TO TLC/MTV/NAT GEO/DSCVRY/SPEED...WHO EVER
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

14x7 zeniths For sale....................$700


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 02:33 PM~14379948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miralo


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 4 2009, 11:33 AM~14379953
> *miralo
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER Happy B.Day Whiteboy


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

*Happy 4th of July*









ON BEHALF OF STREETSTYLE CC NATIONWIDE


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































......WILL TRADE FOR 01 OR NEWER CLEAN TAHOE OR YUKON.......


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14376349
> *he is mazda350 A/C Service and Repair (786)316-7292
> *


TY


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 2 2009, 02:59 PM~14363041
> *STRAIGHPIMPIN CAR CLUB HOPE YA'LL LIKE THEM
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

AFTER 4 YEARS 1/2 MY BROTHER SHIT STILL WET THIS PIC I TOOK THIS WEEK AT THE FLORIDA KEYS TIKI BAR








DANIEL&SONS PAINT AND BODY


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 05:22 PM~14353716
> *honestly havent looked but, when i pour oil, car may sit for a week and its missing about 1 qt or so....  :angry:
> but whatever it may be, its getting changed
> *


DAMN HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CARBURATORS BEARINGS MIGHT BE OFF BALANCE...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 1 2009, 05:22 PM~14353716
> *honestly havent looked but, when i pour oil, car may sit for a week and its missing about 1 qt or so....  :angry:
> but whatever it may be, its getting changed
> *


NO WAIT HE SAID THAT IT SOUNDED LIKE FLUX CAPACITOR WAS DISCOMBOBULATED...


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 06:10 PM~14381047
> *AFTER 4 YEARS 1/2 MY BROTHER SHIT STILL WET THIS PIC I TOOK THIS WEEK AT THE FLORIDA KEYS TIKI BAR
> 
> 
> ...


*ACHINGAO!*


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

TO THE GRAVE FUKAS


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 4 2009, 08:38 PM~14381654
> *  TO THE GRAVE FUKAS
> *


i have the perfect name for that hearse guaranteed to fit da license plate :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 4 2009, 05:40 PM~14381665
> *i have the perfect name for that hearse guaranteed to fit da license plate  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 4 2009, 08:40 PM~14381665
> *i have the perfect name for that hearse guaranteed to fit da license plate  :biggrin:
> *


The plate says HOOZ NXT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 4 2009, 08:38 PM~14381654
> *  TO THE GRAVE FUKAS
> *


Lol Thats cool!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 4 2009, 05:38 PM~14381654
> *  TO THE GRAVE FUKAS
> *


phiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Chulow, LOWLYFEPHILL, illmatic1125*


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone+Jul 4 2009, 09:24 PM~14381841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 4 2009, 09:58 PM~14381955
> *ain't no lac but ya'll get the idea!!
> :wave:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Funny!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

lookin for a clean regal hood pm me who ever got 1


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SUP GUYS I HAVE 2 CHROME REDS PUMPS WITH ITALIAN DUMPS READY TO CONNECT THE HOSES AND SWITCHES AND START CLICKING ASKING 250.00 PM ME FOR PICTURES OR MORE INFORMATION

I ALSO HAVE MY AIR RIDE SETUP THE STUP INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING:

3 VIAIR COMPRESSORS PUMPING 50%
2 BLACK 5 GALLON 8-PORT AIR TANKS
2 3" AIR CYLINDERS NO BRACKETS
2 4" AIR CYLINDERS NO BRACKETS
8 3/8" PARKER AIR VALVES 90% NEW BEEN USED FOR 1 MONTH
BUNCH OF AIR FITTINGS
1/2" AIR LINES
1 KP COMPONENTS AIR GAGUE WITH LINES
AND OTHER COMPONENTS AND FITTINGS 

ASKING 500.00 FIRM HOLLA


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 4 2009, 09:04 PM~14382323
> *lookin for a clean regal hood pm me who ever got 1
> *



WHATS GOOD MO


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 5 2009, 12:14 AM~14382359
> *WHATS GOOD MO
> *


wuz good bro


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 03:10 PM~14381047
> *AFTER 4 YEARS 1/2 MY BROTHER SHIT STILL WET THIS PIC I TOOK THIS WEEK AT THE FLORIDA KEYS TIKI BAR
> 
> 
> ...


ITS CUTE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope everyone had a HAPPY 4TH OF JULY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SOME PICS FROM TODAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 5 2009, 01:48 AM~14382773
> *ITS CUTE  :biggrin:
> *


ITS CUTE!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Jul 4 2009, 08:40 PM~14381665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should say DEADEND :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

I Body worked it myself, metal work my self, prept and painted it my self,shit even wet sand and buffed it myself..I built this car along with many others MYSELF.....put it together my self...All this talk about i built this and i built that..Thats all bullshit..Theres only a hand full of ppl that could built there own car in miami..And those ppls names havent even been mentioned...lmfao..but o well,since it came out of that shop i guess u could always claim that u built it.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 5 2009, 06:25 AM~14383791
> *I Body worked it myself, metal work my self, prept and painted it my self,shit even wet sand and buffed it myself..I built this car along with many others MYSELF.....put it together my self...All this talk about i built this and i built that..Thats all bullshit..Theres only a hand full of ppl that could built there own car in miami..And those ppls names havent even been mentioned...lmfao..but o well,since it came out of that shop i guess u could always claim that u built it.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 5 2009, 06:25 AM~14383791
> *I Body worked it myself, metal work my self, prept and painted it my self,shit even wet sand and buffed it myself..I built this car along with many others MYSELF.....put it together my self...All this talk about i built this and i built that..Thats all bullshit..Theres only a hand full of ppl that could built there own car in miami..And those ppls names havent even been mentioned...lmfao..but o well,since it came out of that shop i guess u could always claim that u built it.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: one of my favorites


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 4 2009, 06:58 PM~14381955
> *ain't no lac but ya'll get the idea!!
> :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 5 2009, 06:29 AM~14383799
> *:thumbsup: one of my favorites
> *


and that bitch is still wetter than a muthafuka.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLJGfzt35_4
directed by double o


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































......WILL TRADE FOR 01 OR NEWER CLEAN TAHOE OR YUKON.......


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 5 2009, 06:26 AM~14383793
> *
> *


Painted over 5 years :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

im gettin really fuckin tired of seein that caprice / towncar.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 5 2009, 11:38 AM~14384309
> *im gettin really fuckin tired of seein that caprice / towncar.
> *


X2 :0


----------



## soflaautosports (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 5 2009, 08:55 AM~14383976
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLJGfzt35_4
> directed by double o
> *



fool you trippin. that you in the heat jersey?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 5 2009, 01:38 PM~14384309
> *im gettin really fuckin tired of seein that caprice / towncar.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 5 2009, 06:25 AM~14383791
> *I Body worked it myself, metal work my self, prept and painted it my self,shit even wet sand and buffed it myself..I built this car along with many others MYSELF.....put it together my self...All this talk about i built this and i built that..Thats all bullshit..Theres only a hand full of ppl that could built there own car in miami..And those ppls names havent even been mentioned...lmfao..but o well,since it came out of that shop i guess u could always claim that u built it.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




COULDNT OF SAYD IT ANY BETTER!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LOWLYFEPHILL, FELLAS...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

ALL GOLD STAMPED DAYTONS 14x7 FOR SALE $1000 OBO LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME 13 INCH DAYTONS PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 5 2009, 12:42 PM~14385184
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMTHING THAT CAME  MADE IT TO  SOUTH FLORIDA  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 5 2009, 12:43 PM~14385191
> *ALL GOLD STAMPED DAYTONS 14x7  FOR SALE  $1000 OBO  LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME 13 INCH DAYTONS PM IF INTERESTED
> *


What kinda D's you looking for..?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking for some all chrome 13s for sale?? Anybody?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 5 2009, 01:13 PM~14385323
> *What kinda D's you looking for..?
> *


SOME CLEAN 13S IT DONT MATTER CHROME OR GOLD


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 5 2009, 04:37 PM~14385413
> *SOME CLEAN 13S IT DONT MATTER CHROME OR GOLD
> *


sup wit dem staggs on dat beamer u wanna sellem :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 5 2009, 12:04 AM~14382323
> *lookin for a clean regal hood pm me who ever got 1
> *


http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pts/1254613655.html


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 5 2009, 01:56 PM~14385524
> *sup wit dem staggs on dat beamer u wanna sellem :biggrin:
> *


$3500 THEY COST $7000 24 INCH VILLANO


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 5 2009, 04:59 PM~14385544
> *$3500 THEY COST $7000 24 INCH VILLANO
> *


dem vellanos are tight work not a bad price either homie


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 5 2009, 02:02 PM~14385577
> *dem vellanos are tight work not a bad price either homie
> *


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 5 2009, 04:58 PM~14385535
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pts/1254613655.html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

14X7 100 SPOKE CENTER GOLD DAYTONS FOR SALE ONLY $ 500!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Up for trade for Dayton or Zenith 13x7 w tires (no chinas). These are 14x6 zenith w tires and rims are in perfect condition...........pm if interested.
If you want to buy them, make me an offer





























14x7 zeniths For sale....................$700


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

might trade towncar for a clean chevy low low (maybe) kuz fo da people out der dat kno me....im a chevy boi

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































......WILL TRADE FOR 01 OR NEWER CLEAN TAHOE OR YUKON.......


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 5 2009, 11:38 AM~14384309
> *im gettin really fuckin tired of seein that caprice / towncar.
> *



til 1 of em sell u gon keep seeing em


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































......WILL TRADE FOR 01 OR NEWER CLEAN TAHOE OR YUKON.......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this shit dead...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007,david, :wave: :wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 5 2009, 06:45 PM~14387352
> *Magik007,david, :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DIRTYSOUTHRADIO whiteboy you back :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 5 2009, 09:49 PM~14387378
> *
> *


your stroller is raw ass fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 5 2009, 06:51 PM~14387408
> *your stroller is raw ass fuck :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i tried :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 5 2009, 08:45 PM~14387352
> *Magik007,david, :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Luis


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 5 2009, 10:03 PM~14387524
> *Sup Luis
> *


WASSSUP MAGIK


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope to see alot of Lo Los tomorrow!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 4 2009, 03:10 PM~14381044
> *TIGHT WORK! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanxs dogg


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

LOOK WHAT MY OLD MAN PICK UP IN GA TODAY


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 5 2009, 07:45 PM~14387930
> *LOOK WHAT MY OLD MAN PICK UP IN GA TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 5 2009, 12:38 PM~14384309
> *im gettin really fuckin tired of seein that caprice / towncar.
> *


x305........ put it in the cars for sale topic.. NOT HERE..... :angry: :angry: :buttkick: :nono: :rant: :rant:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 5 2009, 09:45 PM~14387930
> *LOOK WHAT MY OLD MAN PICK UP IN GA TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

THANKS :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today at carol mart....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:buttkick: 

i thought it was a typo till i read the whole shit

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1244659075.html


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

WAT IT BE LIKE MA ******


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 06:10 PM~14381047
> *AFTER 4 YEARS 1/2 MY BROTHER SHIT STILL WET THIS PIC I TOOK THIS WEEK AT THE FLORIDA KEYS TIKI BAR
> 
> 
> ...


does one of kids go to keys gate charter school....seen that truck there a few times when i go to pick up my kids...also seen the cadi with the suicide doors...both them rides are WET


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

my dad back in the days 1986 he fuck it up :biggrin: 















:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:0 my new project :0 :biggrin: wish me luck :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, lowbikeon20z, MR.GRUMPY, viejitos miami, teamv59, jlopezdover, JohnnyBoy, groundedelegance, REY DEL BARRIO, CADILLAC D NO MORE GOLD RUSH NOW WAT U TOLD ME TO PUUUT TEAM BORRACHOS LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jul 5 2009, 11:01 PM~14388636
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, lowbikeon20z, MR.GRUMPY, viejitos miami, teamv59, jlopezdover, JohnnyBoy, groundedelegance, REY DEL BARRIO, CADILLAC D NO MORE GOLD RUSH NOW WAT U TOLD ME TO PUUUT TEAM BORRACHOS LOL
> *



:biggrin: YEAH I SEE THAT


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14387565
> *WASSSUP MAGIK
> *


What's up Homie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members:  Magik007, 4THAHATERS, impalas79, jlopezdover, teamv59, MR.GRUMPY, lowbikeon20z, JohnnyBoy


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14388712
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members:  Magik007, 4THAHATERS, impalas79, jlopezdover, teamv59, MR.GRUMPY, lowbikeon20z, JohnnyBoy
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Bowtie Connection in L.A., Blueprint and Impala Cracker's 60 impala. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LARGE, mr.regal



:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LARGE, mr.regal, wantsome

What it dew, I knew it was you! :biggrin: 

Any word on my parts?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 6 2009, 12:12 AM~14390315
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LARGE, mr.regal
> :wave:
> *


wassup homie :wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Chilling whats good


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

if anyone can post or pm me harolds number id appreciate it...also if u know da best time to hit him up lmk aswell..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Jul 4 2009, 09:04 PM~14382323
> *lookin for a clean regal hood pm me who ever got 1
> *


same here need one for my 86..


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

PINK86REGAL

whats up homie?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 5 2009, 08:55 PM~14388576
> *:0 my new project :0  :biggrin: wish me luck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. good luck hector lmk if u need help that looks like a fun project


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 6 2009, 01:50 AM~14390529
> *if anyone can post or pm me harolds number id appreciate it...also if u know da best time to hit him up lmk aswell..
> *


i know he was working late but get at him first 305 688 8981


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 5 2009, 08:53 PM~14388547
> *my dad back in the days 1986 he fuck it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm tight work...


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 5 2009, 06:55 PM~14386615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie I pm'd you my email haven't gotten the pics of the zeniths. If the pics are good i'll buy them.


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 6 2009, 02:24 AM~14390364
> *Chilling whats good
> *



Hey large can you get this moulding for a convertible 66 impala. I need the one that goes on the outside not the one holding the window. here is a pic:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have about 100 LRM good condition some with the poster still inside will trade for aug 2003 issue anyone?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 6 2009, 05:50 AM~14390877
> *PINK86REGAL
> 
> whats up homie?
> *



wuzza dawg :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

~ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT~


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 6 2009, 08:33 AM~14391223
> *I have about 100 LRM good condition some with the poster still inside will trade for aug 2003 issue anyone?
> *


i might have it


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 11:43 AM~14380031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 1 2009, 11:34 AM~14350310
> *And on a positive note, here you go fellas enjoy, while they last.........
> 
> 
> ...


MUST BE NICE


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 6 2009, 10:06 AM~14391705
> *i might have it
> *


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jul 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14376269
> *HEY DOES ANYONE REM THE GUY THAT WRK ON HOME AC IF SO PLEASE PM ME TY
> *


That be me,, hit me up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 3 2009, 08:55 PM~14376349
> *he is mazda350 A/C Service and Repair (786)316-7292
> *


Good looking out homie!!! hope its not to late... :biggrin:


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































....WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 01 OR NEWER TAHOE OR YUKON......


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

some one pleasee to buy the linc or the caprice im sure im not the only one tired of seeying them


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 6 2009, 10:19 AM~14392293
> *Good looking out homie!!! hope its not to late... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Ready to ride,very strong,dependable, and fast.has motor work,and lots of extras,never been abuze, dont really ride it alot, dont have time for it,looking to sell 5,500 OBO or trade for a clean G-body,or big-body.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 6 2009, 01:30 PM~14392372
> *some one pleasee  to buy the linc or the caprice im sure im not the only one tired of seeying them
> *



Maybe a Mod can help?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 6 2009, 01:24 PM~14392334
> *this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT GARBAGE, I'VE SEEN THAT ONE SO MUCH I DON'T EVEN LIKE TOWNCARS ANYMORE!! SHIT SHOULD BE DELETED AND POSTER SHOULD BE BANNED!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138+Jul 6 2009, 01:30 PM~14392372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW. :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SUP GUYS I HAVE 2 CHROME REDS PUMPS WITH ITALIAN DUMPS READY TO CONNECT THE HOSES AND SWITCHES AND START CLICKING ASKING 250.00 PM ME FOR PICTURES OR MORE INFORMATION

I ALSO HAVE MY AIR RIDE SETUP THE STUP INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING:

3 VIAIR COMPRESSORS PUMPING 50%
2 BLACK 5 GALLON 8-PORT AIR TANKS
2 3" AIR CYLINDERS NO BRACKETS
2 4" AIR CYLINDERS NO BRACKETS
8 3/8" PARKER AIR VALVES 90% NEW BEEN USED FOR 1 MONTH
BUNCH OF AIR FITTINGS
1/2" AIR LINES
1 KP COMPONENTS AIR GAGUE WITH LINES
AND OTHER COMPONENTS AND FITTINGS 

ASKING 500.00 FIRM HOLLA


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 5 2009, 10:30 PM~14388330
> *:buttkick:
> 
> i thought it was a typo till i read the whole shit
> ...


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 6 2009, 10:30 AM~14392372
> *some one pleasee  to buy the linc or the caprice im sure im not the only one tired of seeying them
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 6 2009, 01:36 PM~14392986
> *FUCK THAT GARBAGE, I'VE SEEN THAT ONE SO MUCH I DON'T EVEN LIKE TOWNCARS ANYMORE!! SHIT SHOULD BE DELETED AND POSTER SHOULD BE BANNED!
> *


Lol yeah both those cars are garbage


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

look at this dude!! http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1256180903.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 03:10 PM~14381047
> *AFTER 4 YEARS 1/2 MY BROTHER SHIT STILL WET THIS PIC I TOOK THIS WEEK AT THE FLORIDA KEYS TIKI BAR
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN IT WHILE I WAS WORKIN WE WERE DOIN FIRE HYDRANT INSPECTIONS AT HOLIDAY ISLE ALL THE HOMIES I WORK WIT WERE BREAKING OUT THE CELL PHONES TO TAKE PICS THEY HAD NEVER SEEN NOTHING LIKE THAT IN THE KEYS!! :biggrin: YUP BITCH IS STILL DRIPPIN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14393802
> *look at this dude!!    http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1256180903.html
> *


all it needs is but the frame is straight :0 :uh:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jul 6 2009, 03:28 PM~14393865
> *all it needs is but the frame is straight  :0  :uh:
> *


500 for a frame aint bad lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 6 2009, 10:24 AM~14392334
> *this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> 
> ...


yo post dis shit on craigslist homie cuz we tried of seen da post on every fukin page


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 6 2009, 11:36 AM~14392986
> *FUCK THAT GARBAGE, I'VE SEEN THAT ONE SO MUCH I DON'T EVEN LIKE TOWNCARS ANYMORE!! SHIT SHOULD BE DELETED AND POSTER SHOULD BE BANNED!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

for my cochinos out there yall know who yall are :biggrin: a little sneak peek straight from cna customz :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Jul 6 2009, 01:35 PM~14393917
> *yo post dis shit on craigslist homie cuz we tried of seen da post on every fukin page
> *


oye loka deme ver lo nuevo i heard it raw big ups foo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ mira que lindo lol


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 6 2009, 04:51 PM~14394025
> *for my cochinos out there yall know who yall are :biggrin:  a little sneak peek straight from cna customz :420:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY COCHINA.....THATS AN UGLE EAGER BEAVER.....


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 6 2009, 02:01 PM~14393679
> *Lol yeah both those cars are garbage
> *


yikes. I wouldnt go that far. I think the lincoln just needs to be redone in the trunk. Would make a nice hopper if done over again. Those comments are the comments that get this miami fest in the shitttter 99% of the time. Good luck on that sale ....try posting on the cars/advertise forum and get better pics.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 6 2009, 02:02 PM~14394127
> *oye loka deme ver lo nuevo i heard it raw big ups foo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dnt got any piks yet ill post 1 up later if i get a chance of takin 1


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOOKIN FOR ANYTHING AND ALL MIAMI DOLPHINS WISE....CARS TRUCKS BIKES PLANES BOATS WAT EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLZ EMAIL ME PICS AND CONTACT TO

[email protected]


THERE IS A BIG RIG I HAVE SEEN ON SOUTH BEACH CRUSIN THATS ALL TEAL AND ORANGE I NEED TO FIND THIS TRUCK...

ALSO ANY 1 WITH ORANGE AND TEAL CARS SEND ME UR PICS THIS IS FOR A VIDEO JOB 

CONTACT ME ASAP


WWW.REELRIDEZ.COM

DG


----------



## PAPER CHASER 305 (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 6 2009, 10:24 AM~14392334
> *this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> 
> ...


***** PAY 49.99 AND PUT THE FUKING CARS ON AUTO TRADER FUK
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 2 2009, 02:59 PM~14363041
> *STRAIGHPIMPIN CAR CLUB HOPE YA'LL LIKE THEM
> 
> 
> ...


you guys cant wait for my car to come out to take pic............


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jul 4 2009, 06:10 PM~14381047
> *AFTER 4 YEARS 1/2 MY BROTHER SHIT STILL WET THIS PIC I TOOK THIS WEEK AT THE FLORIDA KEYS TIKI BAR
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: 
BUT WUT U DOIN AT MA FAV. SPOT?? LOL.
I LOOOVE DAT PLACE...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 6 2009, 04:51 PM~14394025
> *for my cochinos out there yall know who yall are :biggrin:  a little sneak peek straight from cna customz :420:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! WTF?
HELL NAH!!!!!! :nosad:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 6 2009, 02:36 PM~14394463
> *you guys cant wait for my car to come out to take pic............
> *


lol :biggrin: papo tu ta perdio :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 6 2009, 01:51 PM~14394025
> *for my cochinos out there yall know who yall are :biggrin:  a little sneak peek straight from cna customz :420:
> 
> 
> ...




damn. them beef curtains are disturbing......................................... :barf: 





u get an "A" for effort tho........... :h5:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ROLLIN TITO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 5 2009, 11:55 PM~14388576
> *:0 my new project :0  :biggrin: wish me luck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Geyotttt Dayummmm...!! Wat da hell did they hit????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 6 2009, 03:08 PM~14394739
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ROLLIN TITO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola my *****


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

NEW PAGE. HE. HE.








CISCOOO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 6 2009, 06:08 PM~14394739
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ROLLIN TITO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUD UP LOST ONE.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 6 2009, 06:08 PM~14394739
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ROLLIN TITO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie


----------



## cookie_13 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 6 2009, 04:22 PM~14394885
> *WUD UP LOST ONE.
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 6 2009, 03:22 PM~14394885
> *WUD UP LOST ONE.
> *


chillin :biggrin: like always


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 6 2009, 03:18 PM~14394841
> *que bola my *****
> *


  chillin cuz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 6 2009, 03:25 PM~14394907
> *what up homie
> *


u goin out there 2night


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MIA!!! 
 
TTT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cookie_13_@Jul 6 2009, 06:26 PM~14394911
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


LOL.. WE GOTTA uffin: :420: AGAIN... :biggrin: 
CHECK UR PM'S.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 6 2009, 06:31 PM~14394962
> *chillin ? :biggrin: like always
> *


CHILLIN?? U MEAN .....BEING LOST' LIKE ALWAYS... WHERE U BEEN AT??? U BUILDING A MYSTERIOUS CAR ON DA LOW OR SUMTHAN?
GHOSTIN.


----------



## cookie_13 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 6 2009, 04:37 PM~14395017
> *LOL..  WE GOTTA  uffin:  :420:  AGAIN...  :biggrin:
> CHECK UR PM'S.
> *





YEA I KNO...I THOUGHT ABOUT IT ON THE 4TH..LOL..WHEN EVA YOU WANNA  IM DOWN..IM ONLY A PHONE CALL AWAY MA..WAS GOOD W/ THIS WEEKEND..GIRLS NIGHT OUT :nicoderm:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 6 2009, 01:51 PM~14394025
> *for my cochinos out there yall know who yall are :biggrin:  a little sneak peek straight from cna customz :420:
> 
> 
> ...


De pipi ....i know we can do better. :twak:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 6 2009, 06:33 PM~14394982
> *u goin out there 2night
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 6 2009, 07:03 PM~14394695
> *damn. them beef curtains are disturbing......................................... :barf:
> u get an "A" for effort tho........... :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jul 6 2009, 07:40 AM~14391032
> *Hey homie I pm'd you my email haven't gotten the pics of the zeniths.  If the pics are good i'll buy them.
> *


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

wassa wit da hang out 2nite whos ridin????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

HEY WUTS GOOD PPL...

MY BF HAS 7 TVS 4 SALE...

4 HEADRESTS.. 10 INCHES... FOR $240...

A REARVIEW MIRROR TV FOR $70...

2 VISOR TVS FOR $120...

PM ME IF ANYTHING....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

I HEARD ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GOING.....IMA SEE IF I GO...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 6 2009, 02:36 PM~14394463
> *you guys cant wait for my car to come out to take pic............
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: next time dont worry i got you dogg


----------



## cookie_13 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 6 2009, 05:23 PM~14395433
> *I HEARD ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GOING.....IMA SEE IF I GO...
> *


NAW TRICK YOU GONNA GO! CAUSE WE GOIN TOGETHER LOL!!!
AINT YOU AT THE STORE YET! LMAO


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 6 2009, 06:03 PM~14394695
> *damn. them roast beef curtains are disturbing......................................... :barf:
> u get an "A" for effort tho........... :h5:
> *


u said arbys?bet ull hit though :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jul 6 2009, 06:51 PM~14395119
> *De pipi ....i know we can do better.  :twak:
> *


whos we? that hoe is a westcoast slut doin porn im just spectatin and so u know thats every week a different whorebag...if it bothers ya i wont post anymore pussy pics..****!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

KEEP POSTING DEM PIMP


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 6 2009, 07:32 PM~14395527
> * KEEP POSTING DEM PIMP
> *


x305


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 6 2009, 04:32 PM~14395527
> * KEEP POSTING DEM PIMP
> *


HIT ME UP RIGHT QUIK SO I CAN GIVE U THE EXACT 411


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

SUP MIAMI


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 6 2009, 04:51 PM~14394025
> *for my cochinos out there yall know who yall are :biggrin:   a little sneak peek straight from cna customz :420:
> 
> 
> ...


Is she about to piss on the camera man? :barf:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 6 2009, 05:46 PM~14395633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be there.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

y no hangouts on a friday or saturday monday 9pm-2am jus not for me and i dont even work in florida but damn monday


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 6 2009, 04:29 PM~14395494
> *u said arbys?bet ull hit though :biggrin:
> 
> whos we? that hoe is a westcoast slut doin porn im just spectatin and so u know thats every week a different whorebag...if it bothers ya i wont post anymore pussy pics..****!
> *


She dont look like "LA CHINA" that was there b4.........of course we like them pikz.


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

So whos gonna go to the hang out


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 5 2009, 08:47 PM~14388484
> *does one of kids go to keys gate charter school....seen that truck there a few times when i go to pick up my kids...also seen the cadi with the suicide doors...both them rides are WET
> *


yea  thanks


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 6 2009, 01:23 PM~14393822
> *
> SEEN IT WHILE I WAS WORKIN WE WERE DOIN FIRE HYDRANT INSPECTIONS AT HOLIDAY ISLE ALL THE HOMIES I WORK WIT WERE BREAKING OUT THE CELL PHONES TO TAKE PICS THEY HAD NEVER SEEN NOTHING LIKE THAT IN THE KEYS!! :biggrin:  YUP BITCH IS STILL DRIPPIN
> *


u should of came to the pool and seen me in my speedos :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 6 2009, 09:42 AM~14391985
> *thanks for the pic homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 6 2009, 11:36 AM~14392986
> *FUCK THAT GARBAGE, I'VE SEEN THAT ONE SO MUCH I DON'T EVEN LIKE TOWNCARS ANYMORE!! SHIT SHOULD BE DELETED AND POSTER SHOULD BE BANNED!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER 305 (Jul 6, 2009)

yoooo 305 baby


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

http://i28.tinypic.com/dn2ibk.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i27.tinypic.com/ayv8z7.jpg
tonite at the hangout


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

DOUBLE-O, viejitos miami


:wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 6 2009, 11:16 PM~14398914
> *DOUBLE-O, viejitos miami
> :wave:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jul 6 2009, 06:15 PM~14396334
> *y no hangouts on a friday or saturday monday 9pm-2am jus not for me and i dont even work in florida but damn monday
> *


friday night is towers homie


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jul 6 2009, 06:15 PM~14396334
> *y no hangouts on a friday or saturday monday 9pm-2am jus not for me and i dont even work in florida but damn monday
> *


Its a Majestics Monday


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE+Jul 6 2009, 07:32 PM~14395527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la china esa flaca estaba malisima asere u know it fool she was bassed out :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 6 2009, 10:47 PM~14399230
> *Its a Majestics Monday
> *


i feel u homie its just a wierd day for a hangout thats all not dissin just wounderin y monday


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 6 2009, 10:47 PM~14399230
> *Its a Majestics Monday
> *


yo big ups on the hangout it was chilling


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 6 2009, 10:16 PM~14398914
> *DOUBLE-O, viejitos miami
> :wave:
> *


DAMN is late ......

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2009, 01:25 PM~14393848
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT MINES THANKS DOUBLE-O :biggrin:


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































....WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 01 OR NEWER TAHOE OR YUKON......


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 7 2009, 04:55 AM~14400567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SUP GUYS I HAVE 2 CHROME REDS PUMPS WITH ITALIAN DUMPS READY TO CONNECT THE HOSES AND SWITCHES AND START CLICKING ASKING 250.00 PM ME FOR PICTURES OR MORE INFORMATION

I ALSO HAVE MY AIR RIDE SETUP THE STUP INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING:

3 VIAIR COMPRESSORS PUMPING 50%
2 BLACK 5 GALLON 8-PORT AIR TANKS
2 3" AIR CYLINDERS NO BRACKETS
2 4" AIR CYLINDERS NO BRACKETS
8 3/8" PARKER AIR VALVES 90% NEW BEEN USED FOR 1 MONTH
BUNCH OF AIR FITTINGS
1/2" AIR LINES
1 KP COMPONENTS AIR GAGUE WITH LINES
AND OTHER COMPONENTS AND FITTINGS 

ASKING 500.00 FIRM HOLLA


*WILL POST PICTURES TONIGHT OF THE PUMPS*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 7 2009, 06:45 AM~14400910
> *I GOT MINES THANKS DOUBLE-O :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 6 2009, 08:30 PM~14397658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

?king auto ? coming soon a new lowrider center?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

My new toy... hopefully will be making it to the next hangout...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

joke of the day!

When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it... We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver side door. As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked. 'Hey,' I announced to the technician, 'its open!' His reply, 'I know. I already got that side.'

This was at the Ford dealership i


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2009, 07:52 AM~14401207
> *My new toy... hopefully will be making it to the next hangout...
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch looks hard :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Made You A Hater*, *Que la verga LOCO*, *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, WhiteChocolate


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 7 2009, 08:15 AM~14401320
> *Made You A Hater, Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, WhiteChocolate
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que la verga :loco:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

any body selling a set of 13s


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

50 hardtop, nice come up


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2009, 10:52 AM~14401207
> *My new toy... hopefully will be making it to the next hangout...
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 7 2009, 01:19 AM~14398956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happend....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2009, 09:52 AM~14401207
> *My new toy... hopefully will be making it to the next hangout...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 6 2009, 02:22 PM~14394327
> *yikes. I wouldnt go that far. I think the lincoln just needs to be redone in the trunk. Would make a nice hopper if done over again. Those comments are the comments that get this miami fest in the shitttter 99% of the time. Good luck on that sale ....try posting on the cars/advertise forum and get better pics.
> *


:werd:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2009, 09:52 AM~14401207
> *My new toy... hopefully will be making it to the next hangout...
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! You throwing some spokes/switches on it? Either way very nice!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT TO THE HANGOUT, AND THE ONES THAT DIDN'T WE HOPE TO SEE YALL AT THE NEXT ONE  MUCH PROPS TO CLASSIC ANGELS FOR SWANGIN THE REGAL AND TO HOMEBOY WITH THE ORANGE MONTE FOR REPRESENTING TILL THA D's FELL OFF


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Will trade best of bombs or best of caddies for aug 2003 lrm


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

20 INCH SPOKES WITH TIRES FOR SALE..245/35/20 $600 OBO 352-553-7000...LOCATED IN CAROL CITY[/b]


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2009, 07:11 AM~14401033
> *FO SHO.....
> *



*YO DOUBLE-0......THOSE 24'S?? IF SO WHAT TYPE OF LIFT U PUT ON IT...OFFSET SPINDELS FOR THE FRONT AND SPRINGS FOR THE BACK OR A LIFT KIT???*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2009, 10:52 AM~14401207
> *My new toy... hopefully will be making it to the next hangout...
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 7 2009, 10:29 AM~14402360
> *20 INCH SPOKES WITH TIRES FOR SALE..245/35/20 $600 OBO 352-553-7000...LOCATED IN CAROL CITY*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the music last night


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 7 2009, 10:57 AM~14402542
> *Thanks for the music last night
> *


For real...  :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 7 2009, 07:58 AM~14401234
> *joke of the day!
> 
> When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it...  We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver side door.  As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked.  'Hey,' I announced to the technician, 'its open!'  His reply, 'I know.  I already got that side.'
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo check this crazy shit out m.j ghost


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 7 2009, 10:57 AM~14402542
> *Thanks for the music last night
> *



*YOU ALREADY...... REPRESENTIN MICHAEL JACKSON ALL DAY EVERYDAY*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 78-79 header panel , clean no cracks .










PM me if interested


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2009, 11:40 AM~14402857
> *for sale 78-79 header panel , clean no cracks .
> 
> 
> ...


i will take that black montie in the backround :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

13x7 for sale............$300...............lead hammer & adapters if needed.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 7 2009, 12:00 PM~14401616
> *What happend....
> *


broken ball joint...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 7 2009, 03:52 PM~14403537
> *broken ball joint...
> *


Fuckin ball joints!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

got this for sale if anyone interested. mint condition no scratches or damage. comes with carry case 1 game 4 gb stick sony earphones home charger 250 obo


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Jul 7 2009, 11:20 AM~14402712
> *YOU ALREADY...... REPRESENTIN MICHAEL JACKSON ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


on sum real shit.... when i heard u come in playin off the wall i was already drunk feelin it :biggrin: :thumbsup: good shit..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 6 2009, 04:29 PM~14395494
> *u said arbys?bet ull hit though :biggrin:
> 
> whos we? that hoe is a westcoast slut doin porn im just spectatin and so u know thats every week a different whorebag...if it bothers ya i wont post anymore pussy pics..****!
> *


 :roflmao: u doin ya thang pimp go ahead..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 7 2009, 06:49 PM~14405167
> *:roflmao:  u doin ya thang pimp go ahead..
> *


U ALREADY KNOW AINT NUTHIN...ANYONE KNOWS WHERE TO GET PLASTIC CHROMED LMK..BET


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

The bike shop next 2 CNA got some connects....Drop by ...they will let u know.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

whats up guys
have to get rid of bike asap
its for sale or maybe possible trades. hit me up


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

ANYONE KNO WHOS IMP IS THIS NICE AS FCK, BUT IT NEVER CAME OFF THE TRAILER CUZ IT WAS RAINING.....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ladddy dezires loook wat i foundd


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP ROB THANKS AGAIN FOR THE OTHER DAY


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

no probbbbb :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 7 2009, 04:40 PM~14405549
> *ladddy dezires loook wat i foundd
> 
> 
> ...


lmao entre tu y laz estan de pinga


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wat dey do miami......


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

THIS SHIT IS DEAD 2NITE


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 7 2009, 01:22 PM~14402307
> *THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT TO THE HANGOUT, AND THE ONES THAT DIDN'T WE HOPE TO SEE YALL AT THE NEXT ONE    MUCH PROPS TO CLASSIC ANGELS FOR SWANGIN THE REGAL AND TO HOMEBOY WITH THE ORANGE MONTE FOR REPRESENTING TILL THA D's FELL OFF
> *


no problem jus havin some fun anybody got pics or footage of da car... :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 2 2009, 02:45 PM~14362927
> *Well damn it! I just seen this one!  :biggrin: Thanks guys for the words! Chulow you should have got me to pose with MiMi's Car!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

RIMS FOR SALE
24'S WITH TIRES 255-30-24
$2000


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Jul 7 2009, 09:44 PM~14406554
> *RIMS FOR SALE
> 24'S WITH TIRES 255-30-24
> $2000
> ...


THATS A REAL NICE LOOK RIGHT THERE


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 7 2009, 06:18 PM~14406295
> *no problem jus havin some fun anybody got pics or footage of da car... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 7 2009, 07:13 PM~14406831
> *THATS A REAL NICE LOOK RIGHT THERE
> *


THANKS


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2009, 08:52 AM~14401207
> *My new toy... hopefully will be making it to the next hangout...
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2009, 08:52 AM~14401207
> *My new toy... hopefully will be making it to the next hangout...
> 
> 
> ...


you are welcome to join  viejitos miami fl  
let me no


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 7 2009, 10:26 PM~14406968
> *
> *




now thats sexy......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 7 2009, 03:52 PM~14403537
> *broken ball joint...
> *


Napa has the unbreakables  


15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, LOWLYFEPHILL, DoneDeal82 R.O., GuCCidOuTChEvY, miaryder05, luxridez, GiZmO84, TRYMEBCH, 94pimplac, bBblue88olds, *LIL ROLY™*

whats up lil *****...ya'll were lookin good at the picnic....props...tell ur ol boy i said wuzza!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm still lookin for a clean G body...must drive good...holla at me......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 7 2009, 08:45 PM~14407730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Jul 7 2009, 06:44 PM~14406554
> *RIMS FOR SALE
> 24'S WITH TIRES 255-30-24
> $2000
> ...


oye tight work dont sell dem its looking on point cuz


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 7 2009, 09:28 AM~14401376
> *any body selling a set of 13s
> *


Yea... Call Phil 305-244-7632


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW LYFE_@MUTHAFUKIN,HIGH~
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 6 2009, 12:12 AM~14390315
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LARGE, mr.regal
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: on some fuego ass kush :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 7 2009, 01:13 PM~14403746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo at what time is it going to start hit me and let me know dale


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.boomclips.com/videos.aspx/video.../Stupid_videos/


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 8 2009, 08:33 AM~14410064
> *http://www.boomclips.com/videos.aspx/video.../Stupid_videos/
> *


lmao


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 8 2009, 05:33 AM~14410064
> *http://www.boomclips.com/videos.aspx/video.../Stupid_videos/
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jul 8 2009, 07:49 AM~14409963
> *yo at what time is it going to start hit me and let me know dale
> *


New flyer coming with time on it homie


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 7 2009, 07:26 PM~14406968
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TRYMEBITCH

what you think


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

IS IT FOOTBALL SEASON YET?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo anybody got a g-body rear end i dont care if leaks has bad bearing or know brakes i just need it for a car im goin to junk in a while let me know


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 7 2009, 10:26 PM~14406968
> *
> *


FUCK DA HATER$$$$
:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 8 2009, 04:22 AM~14409649
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420: on some fuego ass kush :biggrin:
> *


YEA.. U GOT IT FROM ME ! LOL..
PUFF PUFF PASS
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jul 8 2009, 04:49 AM~14409963
> *yo at what time is it going to start hit me and let me know dale
> *


yo ***** scoop me up!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 7 2009, 10:26 PM~14406968
> *
> *


mimi at the picnic telling everyone that she is #1 lol looking good


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wuts good ppl?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats da statuz on da hangout tonight ?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YK99QZJA












ENJOY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jul 8 2009, 03:23 PM~14412965
> *Whats da statuz on da hangout tonight ?
> *


was up puto did u get that number 4 me


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Jul 8 2009, 03:31 PM~14413047
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YK99QZJA
> 
> 
> ...



thats a good dvd


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

* Made You A Hater, P78dayz* :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2009, 08:15 AM~14410881
> *TRYMEBITCH
> 
> what you think
> ...


man u getting in the wrong subject...lol j/k


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 8 2009, 03:59 PM~14413281
> *man u getting in the wrong subject...lol j/k
> 
> 
> ...


What up homie.....ya this one nice too!!!!!he on streetsource real nice ride


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jul 7 2009, 07:32 PM~14405510
> *ANYONE KNO WHOS IMP IS THIS NICE AS FCK, BUT IT NEVER CAME OFF THE TRAILER CUZ IT WAS RAINING.....
> 
> 
> ...


It's coming out of West Palm Beach Florida, Paint and Body done at G's Auto Body in Long Beach, CA, mural done by Mr. Herrea himself. Super clean trey and a cool owner.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Parts in stock for all hydrolaulics.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 8 2009, 01:57 PM~14413875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hydraulics :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2009, 01:30 PM~14413572
> *What up homie.....ya this one nice too!!!!!he on streetsource real nice ride
> *


yes i seen it dragging b4


----------



## 92fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

*90 CADILLAC PARTSS..... HOOD ,FENDERS, TRUNK, HEADER PANEL, FRONT BUMPER, SIDE MOULDINGS SET....AND MANY MORE I DONT HAVE THE REAR BUMPER OR FILLERS..... MAKE ME AN OFFER THAT I CANT REFUSE N ITS YOURS.....MESSAGE ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4 sale 3500.00


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

$3500. 1967 4dr hardtop impala need a little touch up has new rug
rubbers in box and all moulding  with 14x7 rev and tires















:biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wat dey do born to die


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 6 2009, 05:54 PM~14394602
> *OMG! WTF?
> HELL NAH!!!!!! :nosad:
> *


dunno y u hating kuz them lips are nicer them ones ive seen be4 :0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 8 2009, 02:14 PM~14414044
> *hydraulics :thumbsup:
> *


hydraulics ya we got them is stock. rims 13 to 14 with tire too. stereo system parts also tint one stop shop we get it done at great prices hit me up for grand opening prices :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

what up whos riding out there to the hangout tonight??


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP NEMO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 8 2009, 04:21 PM~14415306
> *what up whos riding out there to the hangout tonight??
> *


 im gonna be out there. the skyes cleared up there.. it should be a nice nite for the hangout. im charging my batts now :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

B&C


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 8 2009, 03:31 PM~14414899
> *wat dey do born to die
> *


que bola ma ***** hows everything goin


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, tonyy305, DRòN, ~RoLl1NReGaL~ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

TIGHT WORK MORE OR LESS HOW MUCH U THINK THAT WILL RUN ME


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

WHOS RIDIN OUT TONITE??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 8 2009, 07:05 PM~14415171
> *dunno y u hating kuz them lips are nicer them ones ive seen be4  :0
> *


LMAO...  NO HATIN ROUND HERE....  
BUT U SHOULD CHECK ALL THEM OTHA COMMENTS PEOPLE WROTE ON THEM PICS... THOSE ARE ALOT MORE INSULTIN... :0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

YA WILL BE THERE


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH wat up ghost lol :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

still missing several pieces......................coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 8 2009, 05:37 PM~14415990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that bitch looks crazy good job on it


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 8 2009, 08:35 PM~14415962
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH wat up ghost lol :biggrin:
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE!!! U GOIN TO DA HANGOUT?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 8 2009, 05:41 PM~14416025
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE!!! U GOIN TO DA HANGOUT?
> *


yea ima b out there and u


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 8 2009, 08:44 PM~14416053
> *yea ima b out there and u
> *


NAW..... NOT THIS TIME... JUST GONNA STAY HOME.. CHILL N SMOKE A BLUNT.. LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 8 2009, 05:45 PM~14416079
> *NAW..... NOT THIS TIME... JUST GONNA STAY HOME.. CHILL N SMOKE A BLUNT.. LOL
> 
> *


lol str8 nothing new lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 8 2009, 08:49 PM~14416122
> *lol str8 nothing new lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL... JUST SAVIN UP MONEY TO BUILD ME A LIL SUMTHAN SUMTHAN*  
LOL.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 8 2009, 06:39 PM~14416008
> *damm that bitch looks crazy good job on it
> *


thanks..........


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 7 2009, 07:25 PM~14406953
> *
> *


THATS A RAW ASS PIC

WIT MIMI MATCHIN DA CAR & DA FLEETWOODS ON THE SIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111+Jul 8 2009, 07:37 PM~14415990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING RAW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anybody got the hook up on 13"s tires


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2009, 08:45 PM~14416587
> *Anybody got the hook up on 13"s tires
> *



PEP BOYS WHITE BOI :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 8 2009, 09:50 PM~14416637
> *PEP BOYS WHITE BOI  :biggrin:
> *


ya I know 25 each......


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

here it iz fo u haterz again (FUQ all ya)



this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 7 2009, 07:51 PM~14407179
> *you are welcome to join   viejitos miami fl
> let me no
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

the lowrider bike game its picking up again in miami thats wats up :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i like my brougham :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone into minitruckz??????I wann know one is slamfest


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2009, 10:39 PM~14417152
> *Anyone into minitruckz??????I wann know one is slamfest
> *



september


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 8 2009, 10:43 PM~14417183
> *september
> *


  Thankz homie


----------



## PAPER CHASER 305 (Jul 6, 2009)

> here it iz fo u haterz again (FUQ all ya)
> this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 8 2009, 06:53 PM~14416671
> *here it iz fo u haterz again (FUQ all ya)
> this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> ...


i'll give ya $600 each


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

if it bothers you that much how about you guys give him what he's asking for them and you wont have to see them any more.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

grand hustle 2 coming soon








[/quote]


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 12:02 AM~14418211
> *grand hustle 2 coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


yo its the ***** that was with Chris in la gomera the day you put the rims on the 745.. that big body is hard ass fuck.. its yours?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 8 2009, 07:43 PM~14417183
> *september
> *


*Anyone into minitruckz??????I wann know one is slamfest
*[/quote]
Slamfest '09
October 17th & 18th, 2009

hey watson if u need anything for that let me know i know the ppl throwing the show


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 8 2009, 08:53 PM~14418046
> *if it bothers you that much how about you guys give him what he's asking for them and you wont have to see them any more.
> *


how about putting it on the for sale thread so it wont bother any1?


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

it is in the for sale section, and here, and in the caprice fest, and the lincoln fest. people on here get bothered when other people dont talk about cars and when people talk too much about cars.. if it bothers you that much hit page down and skip it..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 8 2009, 06:53 PM~14416671
> *here it iz fo u haterz again (FUQ all ya)
> this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> ...


GIVE YOU $3000 FOR TOWN CAR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 12:13 AM~14418383
> *buzz! wrong! lol
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thankz big dowg...you going?????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2009, 07:39 PM~14417152
> *Anyone into minitruckz??????I wann know one is slamfest
> *


I got a Geo Tracker / Suzuki Sidekick for sale turntable ready just needs paint!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> grand hustle 2 coming soon


[/quote]

Keep us updated I loved that paint on that Fleetwood. Cant wait to see what you have planned next.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 8 2009, 08:01 PM~14416229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick !!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

thank u


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 8 2009, 06:53 PM~14416671
> *here it iz fo u haterz again (FUQ all ya)
> this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> ...


CRAIGSLIST.COM


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats good miami...?


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Home A/C Service And Repair!!!!!!!! hit me up!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Updates to the 63...

:biggrin: 

Got the fenders sprayed and door hinges




























and put the trunk on..










hanging the doors today... hno:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> Thats the way to it sucio u got my help! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2009, 09:55 PM~14418973
> *Ok thankz big dowg...you going?????
> *


of coarse.... minitrucker/lowrider at heart dude!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 06:41 AM~14421633
> *of coarse.... minitrucker/lowrider at heart dude!
> *


blah blah blah...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 07:52 AM~14421725
> *blah blah blah...!
> *


yo this guy named bubba that wants to date u...u still avail?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 06:54 AM~14421754
> *yo this guy named bubba that wants to date u...u still avail?
> *


lol...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 07:56 AM~14421766
> *lol...!
> *


lol fucker... yo u need to get back in miami!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 06:58 AM~14421776
> *lol fucker... yo u need to get back in miami!
> *


damn i aint been gone 24 hours yet...it is country as hell where im at...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Evelitog, GuCCidOuTChEvY, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, LeXxTaCy Patience Did Pay, Who Productions,*

:wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 07:41 AM~14421633
> *of coarse.... minitrucker/lowrider at heart dude!
> *


i went last year its a good show had a good time those two days lots of diffrent things out there :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 9 2009, 10:08 AM~14421851
> *i went last year its a good show had a good time those two days lots of diffrent things out there  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 9 2009, 08:08 AM~14421851
> *i went last year its a good show had a good time those two days lots of diffrent things out there  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 9 2009, 08:08 AM~14421851
> *i went last year its a good show had a good time those two days lots of diffrent things out there  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 08:00 AM~14421799
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Evelitog, GuCCidOuTChEvY, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, LeXxTaCy Patience Did Pay, Who Productions,
> 
> ...


que vola bro? u solf the fleet yet?


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 9 2009, 08:08 AM~14421851
> *i went last year its a good show had a good time those two days lots of diffrent things out there  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^ thatz tight


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

thanx for the props homie's


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 9 2009, 08:44 AM~14422156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea good times out there :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

here r some more pix of my old shit. but u know what they say out with the old in with the new


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 08:00 AM~14421799
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Evelitog, GuCCidOuTChEvY, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, LeXxTaCy Patience Did Pay, Who Productions,
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

u think u were the only 1 taking pics jorge?...lol


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

THAT CADDI IS HARD AS FCK ....AND JORGE U HAD THE EURO GAME ON LOCK.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 09:27 AM~14422503
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


how are *u* doing? lol


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+Jul 9 2009, 09:28 AM~14422506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 09:31 AM~14422531
> *how are u doing?  lol
> *



I am doing good...tired, but good  How about yourself?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^ALLL I GOT 2 SAY IS DAUMMMM


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 09:39 AM~14422602
> *I am doing good...tired, but good   How about yourself?
> *


ive seen better but chillin chillin here .wat do u drive? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 09:53 AM~14422717
> *ive seen better but chillin chillin here .wat do u drive? :biggrin:
> *


as of rght now...a piece of shit..lol...but looking into getting an older ss impala


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 09:55 AM~14422741
> *as of rght now...a piece of shit..lol...but looking into getting an older ss impala
> *


nice!! yea we all started with a p.o.s... wat yr r u looking for?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: LeXxTaCy, Chevy210, lowbikeon20z, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, I G0T DAT, HEAVErollerz90, 305-snoopy

:wave: 

hey mama! what's good?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 10:06 AM~14422847
> *nice!! yea we all started with a p.o.s... wat yr r u looking for?
> *



96 impala ss.. 

right now i am driving the worst of the worst...lol... an '06 fuck-us..i mean focus.. I want to get rid of it. my monthly payment on that bitch is $340, plus insurance $288...that's $628/mth on a wak ass vehicle! DE PINGAAAAA!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Billetproof Florida Drag Races*

Oct 25th, 2009 9am-they throw us out
Lakeland Motorsports Park
8100 US Hwy 31 North
Lakeland, FL 33809

The rules getting a car in to run would be the same as a Billetproof show, 64 and before, traditional style only. Competition cars are more than welcome. All cars have to pass a basic tech inspection, helmets required for open cars. Run as many passes as you can until you break something or the track closes. You can bracket race or heads up, your choice. Or you can hang out in the pits and watch the band. No "car show" but a few trophies offered for Low ET, Perfect Light, Most Spectacular Mechanical Failure... things like that.


Host Hotel
Days Inn Lakeland
4502 Socrum Loop Road
Lakeland, FL 33809
(863) 683-5095
$58 for a double (plus taxes)
$67 for a suite (plus taxes)
ask for the Billetproof discount.

there are other hotels in the area, but I havent worked out rate deals with them. If the Days Inn fills up, we'll get another one involved.

registration will be open in a couple of days at the Billetproof website

www.billetproof.com


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:14 AM~14422918
> *96 impala ss..
> 
> right now i am driving the worst of the worst...lol... an '06 fuck-us..i mean focus.. I want to get rid of it. my monthly payment on that bitch is $340, plus insurance $288...that's $628/mth on a wak ass vehicle! DE PINGAAAAA!
> *


pe pinga for real u need to get rid of that crap.. i dont even know why they make ford...lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 10:17 AM~14422944
> *pe pinga for real u need to get rid of that crap.. i dont even know why they make ford...lmao
> *


shit, neither do i... at the time of purchase, it was my only option. but fuk it...i'll figure something out...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 9 2009, 09:32 AM~14422544
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



i see that the new owner knows how to use the motor for the trunk its about time lol dale still looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:19 AM~14422965
> *shit, neither do i... at the time of purchase, it was my only option. but fuk it...i'll figure something out...
> *


i kno i would not pay 600 + dollars for a :guns: ford..... :banghead:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jul 9 2009, 10:24 AM~14422998
> *i see that the new owner knows how to use the motor for the trunk its about time lol dale still looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


 anyone hears crickets?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jul 9 2009, 10:24 AM~14422998
> *i see that the new owner knows how to use the motor for the trunk its about time lol dale still looking good  :thumbsup:
> *



mfao i take that shit back jorge i see thats when u had the civic


----------



## 305-snoopy (Jul 1, 2009)

THIS IS 4 (PAPER CHASER 305) I APPRECIATE UR SIGNATURE (305 TOYS BITCH GET ON OUR LEVEL ***** NEVER THAT HAHA) THANKS 4 REPPING 305 TOYS CHIKO BUT U AINT NO 305 TOYS!!! AND IF U WAS UR NAME WOULD B OUT THERE NEXT 2 UR SIGNATURE... 305 TOYS DONT NEED NO1 2 GET ON OUR LEVEL OR 4 US 2 GET ON ANYBODYS LEVEL... IF U BEING SARCASTIC WITH UR LIL SIGNATURE I STILL APPRECIATE DA TIME U TAKE 2 SHOW LOVE AND GIVE US A LIL FAME...LOL... DALE MUCH LOVE 2 EVERY1 OUT HERE... (LET DA HATERS HATE CUS WITH OUT THEM WE WOULDN'T HAVE NO FAME)


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 10:24 AM~14422999
> *i kno i would not pay 600 + dollars for a :guns: ford..... :banghead:
> *


::Eeks:: Just the thought of me spending that amout of money makes my stomach turn. Let's change the subject...i am getting nauseous! :barf: 

What do you drive?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

FORD cars is a no no unless its a tc or a vic now FORD trucks r the shit


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305-snoopy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:27 AM~14423034
> *THIS IS  4 (PAPER CHASER 305) I APPRECIATE UR SIGNATURE (305 TOYS BITCH GET ON OUR LEVEL ***** NEVER THAT HAHA) THANKS 4 REPPING 305 TOYS CHIKO BUT U AINT NO 305 TOYS!!! AND IF U WAS UR NAME WOULD B OUT THERE NEXT 2 UR SIGNATURE... 305 TOYS DONT NEED NO1 2 GET ON OUR LEVEL OR 4 US 2 GET ON ANYBODYS LEVEL... IF U BEING SARCASTIC WITH UR LIL SIGNATURE I STILL APPRECIATE DA TIME U TAKE 2 SHOW LOVE AND GIVE US A LIL FAME...LOL... DALE MUCH LOVE 2 EVERY1 OUT HERE... (LET DA HATERS HATE CUS WITH OUT THEM WE WOULDN'T HAVE NO FAME)
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jul 9 2009, 10:32 AM~14423069
> *FORD cars is a no no unless its a tc or a vic now FORD trucks r the shit
> *


yea, i agree.. ford makes great trucks.. but as for cars...ffukk!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

yep yep


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:28 AM~14423044
> *::Eeks:: Just the thought of me spending that amout of money makes my stomach turn. Let's change the subject...i am getting nauseous!  :barf:
> 
> What do you drive?
> *


ragety ass fleetwood


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jul 9 2009, 10:32 AM~14423069
> *FORD cars is a no no unless its a tc or a vic now FORD trucks r the shit
> *


:thumbsdown: chevy all day everyday :biggrin: *just my opinion*


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 10:35 AM~14423099
> *ragety ass fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


raggedy? shiitttttt.......wanna trade?!? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:38 AM~14423123
> *raggedy? shiitttttt.......wanna trade?!? :biggrin:
> *


lol hell no!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 10:41 AM~14423152
> *lol hell no!!!
> *


aww, why not? lmao!

so, what are you planning on doing to your fleetwood?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 01:35 PM~14423099
> *
> 
> ragety ass fleetwood x 2
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

I GOTTA CHEVY TOO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:43 AM~14423185
> *aww, why not? lmao!
> 
> so, what are you planning on doing to your fleetwood?
> *


2 2 many plans not enough money... plus i thought about it and fleetwoods are too whored out..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 9 2009, 10:45 AM~14423200
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


big middle finger to u too pal! lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jul 9 2009, 10:46 AM~14423218
> *I GOTTA CHEVY TOO
> 
> 
> ...


i remember them master's shows..they where the shit


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 12:37 PM~14423111
> *:thumbsdown:    chevy all day everyday :biggrin:  just my opinion
> *


I agree chevy all day everyday


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jul 9 2009, 10:50 AM~14423273
> *I agree chevy all day everyday
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 10:46 AM~14423222
> *2 2 many plans not enough money... plus i thought about it and fleetwoods are too whored out..
> *


i feel u...

that's how i feel about tattoos..lol...so many plans, so little funds..

as for my plans on getting the ss, i might have to put that on hold til i finish paying off the p.o.s.... i know i'd struggle making payments on the p.o.s. AND putting wrk in2 a new whip!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:55 AM~14423320
> *i feel u...
> 
> that's how i feel about tattoos..lol...so many plans, so little funds..
> ...


x2 lol yea same here


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

YA THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 10:57 AM~14423349
> *YA THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS
> *


x305 lol i met baby mama there... dam i hate them memories...lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

HOW DO I CHANGE MY AVI ON THIS SHIT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 10:59 AM~14423370
> *HOW DO I CHANGE MY AVI ON THIS SHIT
> *


aqumilate post first then it will let u


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMN NEVER MIND GOTTA WAIT 30 DAYS


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THANKS TITO ..I HAD TO GET RID OF GUCCIDOUT XTREME THAT SHIT WAS OLD AS FCK..LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 10:57 AM~14423347
> *x2 lol yea same here
> *



shit, just had sum work done yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:05 AM~14423435
> *THANKS TITO ..I HAD TO GET RID OF GUCCIDOUT XTREME THAT SHIT WAS OLD AS FCK..LOL
> *


lol n.p. shit im bored as fuk..had a interview this morning and aint got shit to do!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SO HOW WAS THE HANG OUT LAST NITE?????ANYBODY HEARD ANYTHING ESLE ON BRINGIN BACK DA GROVE SAT NITE????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 11:07 AM~14423443
> *shit, just had sum work done yesterday :biggrin:
> *


pics or didnt happen, shit i wish..lol i love to get tatted...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:08 AM~14423455
> *SO HOW WAS THE HANG OUT LAST NITE?????ANYBODY HEARD ANYTHING ESLE ON BRINGIN BACK DA GROVE SAT NITE????
> *


last nite was decent ..lol till all these idiots started to peel out and shit :angry: idk i need more ppl to start the movement myself.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THERES ALWAYS A SAPINGO......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:12 AM~14423491
> *THERES ALWAYS A SAPINGO......
> *


x297854767947867


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WE LIVE IN SAPINGOVILLE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:18 AM~14423551
> *WE LIVE IN SAPINGOVILLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 09:25 AM~14422480
> *here r some more pix of my old shit.  but u know what they say out with the old in with the new
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THAT GOLD. GOTS TO BE DIFFERNT :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 11:07 AM~14423443
> *shit, just had sum work done yesterday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

NICE I LIKES DA SCRIPT


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 01:42 PM~14423786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5: NICE!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 11:42 AM~14423786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 10:55 AM~14423320
> *i feel u...
> 
> that's how i feel about tattoos..lol...so many plans, so little funds..
> ...


lex my boi sellin a 96 ss dcm for 5k.. lmk


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 9 2009, 11:48 AM~14423863
> *lex my boi sellin a 96 ss dcm for 5k.. lmk
> *


fuck that give me urs! :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP EDDY


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 11:50 AM~14423882
> *fuck that give me urs!  :biggrin:
> *


lol thats alright.. my son is gunna drive it 1 day


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:50 AM~14423888
> *SUP EDDY
> *


wuzza bro?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

QUE BOLA U BEEN LOST


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 9 2009, 11:51 AM~14423889
> *lol thats alright.. my son is gunna drive it 1 day
> *


ill give it back 1 day :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:43 AM~14423805
> *NICE I LIKES DA SCRIPT
> *


Thanx,... she (kat aka tatu baby) is great...has a steady hand. That shit hurt like a bitch! I did both tats last night..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:45 AM~14423820
> *:uh:  :uh: :wow:  :wow: :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:    :h5: NICE!!!
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 9 2009, 11:48 AM~14423863
> *lex my boi sellin a 96 ss dcm for 5k.. lmk
> *


o yea? well, i first have to get rid of my clunker.. thanks for letting me know


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:52 AM~14423922
> *QUE BOLA U BEEN LOST
> *


yea bro.. doing the whole family thing now.. your kid was born already right?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DOES SHE WORK AT CHICOS


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

NO ***** I AINT GOT NO KIDS YET ....... AT LEAST THAT I KNOW OF


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 12:20 PM~14424261
> *DOES SHE WORK AT CHICOS
> *


yep...that's her :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 12:07 PM~14424093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope...
i have a total of 6 right now...would have been 7, but i had something covered up last night...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

YEA I'VE MET HER B4 SHES COOL PEEPS .MY HOMEGIRL KNOS HER


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

let me add mine 2.. right after


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

YO ***** ROCKIN DA AUSTIN POWERS CHEST...LOL


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 12:27 PM~14424359
> *YO ***** ROCKIN DA AUSTIN POWERS CHEST...LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 12:24 PM~14424315
> *YEA I'VE MET HER B4 SHES COOL PEEPS .MY HOMEGIRL KNOS HER
> *


i am thinking of having my whole sleeve done by her... she is really good. never thought of having a chik "wet" me up, but i am glad i did.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 9 2009, 12:25 PM~14424322
> *let me add mine 2.. right after
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: SEXXXXYYYYYY


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

TIGHT WERK


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

> > here it iz fo u haterz again (FUQ all ya)
> > this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 10:25 AM~14422480
> *here r some more pix of my old shit.  but u know what they say out with the old in with the new
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is badass. throw a cont kit, some work in the belly and you got yourself one bad mamajama.lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 9 2009, 12:38 PM~14424512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO U HAVE A PIC OF THE END RESULTS? MUST BE PAINFUL TO GET IT ON THE SHIN, HUH?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DANNY WASSA WITH UR SHIT


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

its only a out line and naw the shin dont hurt ther is only one lil patch that dips in and it hurts like a mofo i have my armpit tattooed that hurt


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 9 2009, 12:45 PM~14424604
> *its only a out line and naw the shin dont hurt ther is only one lil patch that dips in and it hurts like a mofo i have my armpit tattooed that hurt
> *


damn...armpit does sound painful. ::eeks:: ....the side of the waist hurt like hell.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

theses are raw :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 9 2009, 12:56 PM~14424757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*20 INCH SPOKES WITH TIRES FOR SALE..245/35/20 $600 OBO 352-553-7000...LOCATED IN CAROL CITY*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jul 9 2009, 10:24 AM~14422998
> *i see that the new owner knows how to use the motor for the trunk its about time lol dale still looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


yo thats when i took it to slamfest last year..08 i still had it. :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 11:42 AM~14423786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND ANOTHER...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn+Jul 9 2009, 12:25 PM~14424322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm homie u took me out the GAME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 01:35 PM~14425174
> *AND ANOTHER...
> 
> 
> ...


  nice toes


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 9 2009, 01:36 PM~14425184
> *Dammm homie u took me out the GAME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol what can i say? hell ive had a beard since 7th grade


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 04:35 PM~14425174
> *AND ANOTHER...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: nice toes


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 01:44 PM~14425247
> * nice toes
> *


LOL.. UMM THANX.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 01:35 PM~14425174
> *AND ANOTHER...
> 
> 
> ...


very lickable :yes:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 02:01 PM~14425410
> *very lickable :yes:
> *


LMAO.... YA'LL R CRAZY! :roflmao:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> grand hustle 2 coming soon


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 02:05 PM~14425449
> *LMAO.... YA'LL R CRAZY!  :roflmao:
> *


what;;;you just dont know :tongue: :h5:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

im selling a 85 fleetwood coupe needs work but runs perfect $600


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo any one got black fabric for sale


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 9 2009, 11:08 AM~14423455
> *SO HOW WAS THE HANG OUT LAST NITE?????ANYBODY HEARD ANYTHING ESLE ON BRINGIN BACK DA GROVE SAT NITE????
> *


 :nicoderm: lets bring the grove back !! didnt they say after the pinic???


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

incase ya done with ur tattoo fest lol..........

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 02:38 PM~14425784
> *im selling a 85 fleetwood coupe needs work but runs perfect $600
> *


i got all the 90 pieces to convert it .... :cheesy:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Looking for Any Body That has a Regal or Cutlass Body they wanna sale. with frame or no frame


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 9 2009, 12:25 PM~14424322
> *let me add mine 2.. right after
> 
> 
> ...


i see some pinkage...lol take it off....woot! :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jul 9 2009, 04:06 PM~14426870
> *Looking for Any Body  That has  a Regal or Cutlass Body they wanna sale. with frame or no frame
> *


i think that lilorly dude got a green body for sale bro!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

fuck it im going to put this up only 1 time if anyone is interested let me know
93 caddilac fleetwood minus the wheels. back to stock
$1500 obo i dont want it no more 786 413 7970


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 03:28 PM~14427086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
how about $150 a pack of smokes and some used condoms.....?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 04:32 PM~14427126
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> how about $150 a pack of smokes and some used condoms.....?
> *


how aboutt that bubba dude getting ur manhood u ****...lol


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 04:28 PM~14427086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Y SO CHEAP WATS WRONG WIT IT ???


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 03:34 PM~14427151
> *how aboutt that bubba dude getting ur manhood u ****...lol
> *


lol...i was going to write you on yahoo and seen you here...whats good...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 9 2009, 04:35 PM~14427156
> *:uh: Y SO CHEAP WATS WRONG WIT IT ???
> *


i dont want it nno nomore.. if interested call me and we talk


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 04:36 PM~14427161
> *lol...i was going to write you on yahoo and seen you here...whats good...?
> *


nothing here cleaning out the car


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 03:39 PM~14427191
> *nothing here cleaning out the car
> *


damn and all that work with the battery rack and trunk....my offer still stands...and ill throw in some jaw breakers....!....LOL...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 04:41 PM~14427207
> *damn and all that work with the battery rack and trunk....my offer still stands...and ill throw in some jaw breakers....!....LOL...!
> *


big middle finger to u too!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lol...i should have listened to you about the trip..its a cow town...!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 9 2009, 03:25 PM~14425639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 04:38 PM~14427184
> *i dont want it nno nomore.. if interested call me and we talk
> *


  SO IF U SELL YOUR LAC IS THERE ANYMORE LOWRIDERS IN ROLLIN C.C,I REMEBER BACK IN DAYS WEN ROLLIN HAD A WHOLE MESS OF LOW LOWS !!!!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 9 2009, 08:06 AM~14421436
> *Updates to the 63...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :h5: looks good Javi


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 04:28 PM~14427086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tito ill trade u the cruiser for the lac lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 9 2009, 02:00 AM~14419751
> *I got a Geo Tracker / Suzuki Sidekick for sale turntable ready just needs paint!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naw man if I was to get a truck it would be a 1500 88-98 fully shaved,bagged,maybe a bodydrop???? some clean 22's with drag blocks


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yo watson you puttin that card to use...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 08:02 PM~14427416
> *yo watson you puttin that card to use...?
> *


naw not realy homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 9 2009, 04:51 PM~14427303
> * SO IF U SELL YOUR LAC IS THERE ANYMORE LOWRIDERS IN ROLLIN C.C,I REMEBER BACK IN DAYS WEN ROLLIN HAD A WHOLE MESS OF LOW LOWS !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: there is the green truck







right now and ill bring another 1 out later i just cant right now


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 9 2009, 04:59 PM~14427392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: naw man if I was to get a truck it would be a 1500 88-98 fully shaved,bagged,maybe a bodydrop???? some clean 22's with drag blocks
> *


if u where bodydroped u wouldnt need drag blocks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 9 2009, 04:07 PM~14427463
> *naw not realy homie
> *


y not...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LA INK ON PPL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 08:10 PM~14427488
> *if u where bodydroped u wouldnt need drag blocks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know.....if I didient do a bodydrop than I would get drag blocks :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 9 2009, 04:20 PM~14427593
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

FOR SALE WOULD PREFER TRADE 3500 FIRM ..YALL SEEN THE CAR LMK..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 08:21 PM~14427605
> *y not...?
> *


I been takeing pics here & there sir


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jul 9 2009, 05:49 PM~14427804
> *FOR SALE WOULD PREFER TRADE 3500 FIRM ..YALL SEEN THE CAR LMK..
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMM WASSA WIT THIS TODAY EVERYBODY SELLING THERE LACS??,DATS A NICE ASS LAC BLACK ON BLACK GOLD EDITION


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 05:05 PM~14425449
> *LMAO.... YA'LL R CRAZY!  :roflmao:
> *


who are you?? are you the girl who chills with the blonde girl with the lexus from str8 pimpin?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 8 2009, 08:28 PM~14415893
> *LMAO...  NO HATIN ROUND HERE....
> BUT U SHOULD CHECK ALL THEM OTHA COMMENTS PEOPLE WROTE ON THEM PICS... THOSE ARE ALOT MORE INSULTIN...  :0
> *


it is what it is :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY, -CAROL CITY-, chevyboy01 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 9 2009, 04:51 PM~14427303
> * SO IF U SELL YOUR LAC IS THERE ANYMORE LOWRIDERS IN ROLLIN C.C,I REMEBER BACK IN DAYS WEN ROLLIN HAD A WHOLE MESS OF LOW LOWS !!!!
> *


its sad but true....me and charcoal need to speed it up!!!! hopefully soon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 9 2009, 04:53 PM~14427834
> *I been takeing pics here & there sir
> 
> 
> ...


dont stop...you got talent son....just keep the info that me phil and chulow gave to you....


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 05:09 PM~14427474
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  there is the green truck
> 
> 
> ...


Que bola tito u forgot the hialeah chapter homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 9 2009, 06:02 PM~14427916
> *its sad but true....me and charcoal need to speed it up!!!! hopefully soon!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAN ROLLIN CC GOES WAY BACK WELL KNOW CLUB IN MIA ,THEY USED TO TAKE BEST OF CLUB AT LOWRIDER SHOWS EVERY YEAR ,STILL A CLUB THAT HAS ALOT RESPECT HOPE TO SEE MORE LOWRIDERS SOON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 09:04 PM~14427928
> *dont stop...you got talent son....just keep the info that me phil and chulow gave to you....
> *


Thankz


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14427962
> *MAN ROLLIN CC GOES WAY BACK WELL KNOW CLUB IN MIA ,THEY USED TO TAKE BEST OF CLUB AT LOWRIDER SHOWS EVERY YEAR ,STILL A CLUB THAT HAS ALOT RESPECT HOPE TO SEE MORE LOWRIDERS SOON
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 9 2009, 05:09 PM~14427966
> *Thankz
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 9 2009, 05:59 PM~14427887
> *ROLLIN LUXURY, -CAROL CITY-, chevyboy01 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 9 2009, 01:35 PM~14425174
> *AND ANOTHER...
> 
> 
> ...


I'd lick em :nicoderm:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 9 2009, 06:40 PM~14428195
> *I'd  lick em  :nicoderm:
> *


lets see more


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

ripsta85, 305low, lalo22, *~RoLl1NReGaL~, *GRAND HUSTLE, GALO1111, I G0T DAT
:wave: wat up moe


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jul 9 2009, 06:40 PM~14428195
> *I'd  lick em  :nicoderm:
> *


x305


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 09:43 PM~14428217
> *lets see more
> *


where da body shot at? :0


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 06:43 PM~14428217
> *lets see more
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WASSA WILLY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 9 2009, 06:05 PM~14427945
> *Que bola tito u forgot the hialeah chapter homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


coño verda and the 63 from hialeah and the 64 from homestead ...lol sorry bother got a brain fart worry on selling the lac


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14427962
> *MAN ROLLIN CC GOES WAY BACK WELL KNOW CLUB IN MIA ,THEY USED TO TAKE BEST OF CLUB AT LOWRIDER SHOWS EVERY YEAR ,STILL A CLUB THAT HAS ALOT RESPECT HOPE TO SEE MORE LOWRIDERS SOON
> *


you will man give it time to put things together


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STILL GO THESE FOR SALE 9" VISORS WITH ALL CONNECTIONS 120.00 Holla


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

Lowridergame305 did u get my pm???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Holla 250.00


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jul 9 2009, 08:04 PM~14429040
> *Lowridergame305 did u get my pm???
> *



Yea Man Ima See Whats Up Drop By The Meeting If You Can And Show It Or Get Me A Picture of its conditions Dale


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

its brand new been sittin in my truck for like a year.its in perfect condition


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SUP GUYS I HAVE 2 CHROME REDS PUMPS WITH ITALIAN DUMPS READY TO CONNECT THE HOSES AND SWITCHES AND START CLICKING ASKING 250.00 PM ME FOR PICTURES OR MORE INFORMATION

I ALSO HAVE MY AIR RIDE SETUP THE STUP INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING:

3 VIAIR COMPRESSORS PUMPING 50%
2 BLACK 5 GALLON 8-PORT AIR TANKS
2 3" AIR CYLINDERS NO BRACKETS
2 4" AIR CYLINDERS NO BRACKETS
8 3/8" PARKER AIR VALVES 90% NEW BEEN USED FOR 1 MONTH
BUNCH OF AIR FITTINGS
1/2" AIR LINES
1 KP COMPONENTS AIR GAGUE WITH LINES
AND OTHER COMPONENTS AND FITTINGS 

ASKING 500.00 FIRM HOLLA


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jul 9 2009, 08:12 PM~14429112
> *its brand new been sittin in my truck for like a year.its in  perfect condition
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

dale let me kno


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lowridergame305, carsavvy305, *LIL ROLY™*, hwdsfinest, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, EL_PASO, freshgodinez


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Messin Round Photobucket Editing Software

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 9 2009, 03:25 PM~14425639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Throwback Pic :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

V6 REGAL??????? LOL


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jul 9 2009, 05:06 PM~14426870
> *Looking for Any Body  That has  a Regal or Cutlass Body they wanna sale. with frame or no frame
> *


call cohiba auto sale he got regal and cutlas 305-638-5155
tell him hector give you the number


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

RANDOM PICTURES


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good pics LOWRIDER305 ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 9 2009, 08:56 PM~14429557
> *good pics LOWRIDER305 .....  :thumbsup:
> *



got bored for a minute there thanks tho Double O :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 9 2009, 09:05 PM~14429625
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DADDY LOL QUE BOLA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 10 2009, 01:43 AM~14430788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que exotica..


aprende y sorprende for god sakes :420:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Low_Ski_13, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
:h5:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 10 2009, 02:09 AM~14431028
> *Low_Ski_13, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> :h5:
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 10 2009, 02:09 AM~14431028
> *Low_Ski_13, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> :h5:
> *



:scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

3 STACKS.... WHATS CRACCIN FOLKS!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

2 STACKS....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

1 STACK...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NONE.... MY BABE DONE LEFT ME.......


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHAT DO IT FUC-N TAKE TO HIT 3000.......


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

#2 COMIN


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS IS PURELY...... IT SUCKS, I WILL GET TWENTY 8...................


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I MISS THESE CARS...
































OLD BUSINESS...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NEW BUSINESS........... RED OCTOBER!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 9 2009, 09:04 PM~14427928
> *dont stop...you got talent son....just keep the info that me phil and chulow gave to you....
> *


X2 everyone has opinion about each photographers work, that bad shall motivate you, and the good should slow your head down, in the sense that sometimes a person gets real good and becomes big headed about the whole thing, and the whole point is to express through a pic... your way, your style


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 9 2009, 12:25 PM~14422480
> *here r some more pix of my old shit.  but u know what they say out with the old in with the new
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*i need a lil help does anyone know where i can find a diagram or steps on HOW TO INSTALL A KICKDOWN CABLE???? i bout a 93 fleet but the guy who had it b4 had 24's on it and he took off the kickdown cable i have no clue why :twak: if any f you guys have any info on how to do this i would really appreciate it*


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 9 2009, 05:56 PM~14427855
> *who are you?? are you the girl who chills with the blonde girl with the lexus from str8 pimpin?
> *


yep..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 9 2009, 04:38 PM~14427184
> *i dont want it nno nomore.. if interested call me and we talk
> *


so, $1500, huh? and runs perfect? hmmm...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LeXxTaCy, INKSTINCT003, sucio138, man of steel 305

Good Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW ONE...... 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got the doors on....


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 10 2009, 08:49 AM~14432293
> *Got the doors on....
> 
> 
> ...



She coming together nicely.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 10 2009, 09:32 AM~14432215
> *yep..
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 10 2009, 06:33 AM~14432220
> *so, $1500, huh? and runs perfect? hmmm...
> *


runs great goes anywhere u want without any hesitation. lmk!













if anyone is interested let me know
93 caddilac fleetwood minus the wheels. back to stock
$1500 obo i dont want it no more 786 413 7970


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 10 2009, 07:43 AM~14431883
> *X2 everyone has opinion about each photographers work, that bad shall motivate you, and the good should slow your head down, in the sense that sometimes a person gets real good and becomes big headed about the whole thing, and the whole point is to express through a pic... your way, your style
> *


Thankz big dowg......Im the same person & that will never change.....But what you said is true theres ppl that do get big one they make it & that will never change.....I have alot of photographers on myspace that I talk to & your vary true each person has there on style /swag


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck to all you tattoo artist.....do the damn thing this weekend at the tattoo expo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 07:29 AM~14432479
> *Good luck to all you tattoo artist.....do the damn thing this weekend at the tattoo expo
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be there this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 10 2009, 07:07 AM~14432373
> *:0
> *


what's that face for???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 10 2009, 07:07 AM~14432377
> *runs great goes anywhere u want without any hesitation. lmk!
> 
> 
> ...


i would like to check it out..


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 10 2009, 06:49 AM~14432293
> *Got the doors on....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 10 2009, 10:43 AM~14432551
> *i'll be there this weekend!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER+Jul 10 2009, 08:50 AM~14432296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:52 AM~14432608
> *i would like to check it out..
> *


u got the number let me know wenever


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 10 2009, 08:02 AM~14432673
> *u got the number let me know wenever
> *


oye tito que bola down for the trade :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 10 2009, 08:28 AM~14432813
> *oye tito que bola down for the trade  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lol
> *


my answer to ur trade is -------------------
.................... /´¯/)
..................../¯.. /
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\'...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\


lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 10 2009, 08:31 AM~14432838
> *my answer to ur trade is    -------------------
> .................... /´¯/)
> ..................../¯.. /
> ...


lol :twak: uffin: :rofl:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 10 2009, 08:39 AM~14432922
> *lol :twak:  uffin:  :rofl:
> *


dont hate appriciate...lolsup dawg how u been?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 07:54 AM~14432626
> *
> *


btw, r u going out there??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 10 2009, 12:13 PM~14433223
> *btw, r u going out there??
> *


I DONT THINK SO....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 10 2009, 09:18 AM~14433263
> *I DONT THINK SO....
> *


towers tonight?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 10 2009, 09:38 AM~14433498
> *towers tonight?
> *


HELL YA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 10 2009, 08:44 AM~14432978
> *dont hate appriciate...lolsup dawg how u been?
> *


lol i been good ma ***** chillin ya tu sabes


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Jul 10 2009, 10:26 AM~14433923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tru....see u out there


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

jacksonville cant be this dead....! wow i havent seen shit here or in their forum....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 10 2009, 10:57 AM~14434222
> *jacksonville cant be this dead....! wow i havent seen shit here or in their forum....!
> *


wat up hoe hows the ghost town treating u lol :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 10 2009, 10:13 AM~14434374
> *wat up hoe hows the ghost town treating u lol :biggrin:
> *


lol....!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/s 450.00 7864470197 Q!


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$460

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

*SOLD.......................LEAVING TO NEW YORK, TODAY*
CAR WAS FROM 25TH STREET 3 CAR SOLD THE REGAL , MONIE,THE 1966 IMPALA
GONE. :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 10 2009, 12:19 PM~14435060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the sale who ever bought it got one clean ride :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 10 2009, 02:12 PM~14434981
> *4/s 450.00 7864470197 Q!
> 
> 
> ...


What are they and what size ports?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 10 2009, 02:19 PM~14435060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna miss to see it at the picnics and shows but Congrats to 25th Street Riders for a very well built car....... Congrats on the sale


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TOWERS


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'M DOWN WITH ROLLING TO TOWERS BUT..... I GOT A SHATTER'D BACK WINDOW!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

tight work like a motherfucka

















[/quote]


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> tight work like a motherfucka


[/quote]
DAM..... :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> tight work like a motherfucka


[/quote]
:0


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> tight work like a motherfucka


[/quote]

Dam Danny thats your ride homie 
Tight work


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> tight work like a motherfucka


[/quote]


diablo.! whos ride is this??? is this even local??


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

naw naw naw that aint my shit i found it on big body fest but is one bad bitch boy


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 10 2009, 05:44 PM~14437681
> *naw naw naw that aint my shit i found it on big body fest but is one bad bitch boy
> *


lol. leave it on here, lets fool everyone and pretend its from Miami lol. bitch is bad.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 93brougham, bBblue88olds, LIL ROLY™, *R.O CUTTY*, GRAND HUSTLE

:nicoderm:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 10 2009, 04:48 PM~14437710
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 93brougham, bBblue88olds, LIL ROLY™, R.O CUTTY, GRAND HUSTLE
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jul 10 2009, 07:49 PM~14437718
> *:wave:
> *


wut up *****


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

another bad one

















[/quote]


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 04:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> another bad one


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 10 2009, 04:53 PM~14437746
> *wut up *****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jul 10 2009, 08:00 PM~14437814
> *:biggrin:
> *


i like the avatar


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 04:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE PICS CAME OUT RAW :biggrin:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 04:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks bad bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> tight work like a motherfucka


[/quote]


GRANDHUSTLE HOLLA AT ME ***** ITS JD FOOL


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 10 2009, 02:19 PM~14435060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What car club in NY? Or individual sale? I used to live up in the northeast


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh man ur a bitch....now no ones gona wana hop on sat...u realy know how to fuck it up...lol...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  PROPZ


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 10 2009, 03:19 PM~14435060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



with the PLAQUE


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 05:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 06:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how many inches?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 10 2009, 07:02 PM~14437831
> *i like the avatar
> *


x2.. better pics?

:twak: and where was you at the picnic! :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jul 10 2009, 08:43 PM~14438164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here you go sir










where was i at the picnic? ***** i had the swine flu! :around: :around: :barf:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Jul 10 2009, 07:54 PM~14438230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies! :angry:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

LOOKIN TO BUY 87 MONTE LS DOORS,FENDERS AND HOOD.....LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE HAS ANYTHING.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 10 2009, 08:43 PM~14438164
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: 









































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## erfgdd (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_list.aspx?pcid=754


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

, 







,







,







,







,










$5000.00 OBO
Call Tito at (786) 277-8982 for more information.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jul 10 2009, 10:02 PM~14438730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that thing is nice


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 04:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

tight work like a motherfucka


















WOW IS THAT GOING TO BE THE NEW LAC DADDY ? :biggrin: THAT BITCH BAD. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 10 2009, 07:24 PM~14438022
> *with the PLAQUE
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 10 2009, 09:06 PM~14438299
> *thanx :happysad:
> lies! :angry:
> *


Honest ***** :happysad:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 10 2009, 10:07 PM~14438766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homies Edition  

i believe thats the light blue one now


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 9 2009, 11:43 PM~14430788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14439128
> *tight work like a motherfucka
> 
> 
> ...



:werd: :yes:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 10 2009, 05:43 PM~14438164
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: CADILLAC D, Born 2 Die
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wat up  :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 10 2009, 08:35 PM~14439422
> *Homies Edition
> 
> i believe thats the light blue one now
> *


 :nono: Homies Edition is in Japan now!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 11 2009, 03:06 AM~14441337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yb2NW3QfonI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yb2NW3QfonI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
:biggrin: one last ride congrats whoever bought is gettin a clean ride


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 10 2009, 10:53 PM~14439128
> *
> THE NEW LAC DADDY IS COMING OUT OF CANADA........ RIGHT KRICKET..*
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2009, 03:43 AM~14441410
> *:biggrin:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>THE NEW LAC DADDY IS COMING OUT OF CANADA........ RIGHT KRICKET..*
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: dats nice


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2009, 01:43 AM~14441410
> *:biggrin:
> THE NEW LAC DADDY IS COMING OUT OF CANADA........ RIGHT KRICKET..*
> 
> ...




Is that *<span style=\'color:red\'>Starburst* :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 11 2009, 05:11 AM~14441456
> *Is that Starburst :dunno:
> *



YOU KNOW IT :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 11 2009, 03:06 AM~14441337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...the homies weren't playing! They really did buy that car! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

Goodmorning :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 10 2009, 01:11 PM~14435699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

SPANKYS LAC


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TOWERS LASTNIGHT 2 LOWRIDERS OUT THERE THAT I SEEN 























4 18" DD








































































BIG UPS TO PABLO FROM MAJESTICS AND HIS CREW FOR COMMING OUT GOOD TO SEE YOU GUY'S SEE YOU TONIGHT AT BOWTIE .


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 11 2009, 02:21 AM~14441466
> *Wow...the homies weren't playing! They really did buy that car! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL AND STAY FOR A TOOTIES NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 5 2009, 09:55 PM~14388576
> *:0 my new project :0  :biggrin: wish me luck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That 'll be a nice biscayne when it's done


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 11 2009, 10:01 AM~14442087
> * TOWERS LASTNIGHT 4 LOWRIDERS OUT THERE THAT I SEEN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

FOR SALE!!!!

22" LEXANI WITH TIRES
$1300

CALL PHIL 305-244-7632


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 04:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 10 2009, 11:35 PM~14439422
> *Homies Edition
> 
> i believe thats the light blue one now
> *


Its been in Japan for years now, sold for $52k


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 10 2009, 03:22 PM~14437059
> *I'M DOWN WITH ROLLING TO TOWERS BUT..... I GOT A SHATTER'D BACK WINDOW!
> *


u got smerlins old lac now right? didnt he give u a new back windshield wit it?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2009, 02:07 PM~14443116
> *Its been in Japan for years now, sold for $52k
> *


dunno just sayin what i either saw in a video not sure if it was truucha or cali swangin or i read it on this forum :cheesy: 


on another note

like my avatar?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CADILLAC D :wave: wats poppin


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

_*WHOS GOING.........................?*_


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2009, 02:43 AM~14441410
> *:biggrin:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>THE NEW LAC DADDY IS COMING OUT OF CANADA........ RIGHT KRICKET..*
> 
> ...



Thats a nice lac. I woudnt say its the daddy of them all though. Liquid Assets is my fav.


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

*  i got an 88 cutlass for sale.everything works good on the car a.c. engine and tranny i also have the paint for it if interested cost is seprate $3300 or trades hit me up at 786-278-2507*


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:machinegun: this is a good car to hook up primered down ready for what everi got all pices for the car in my shop will exepet money or trades786-278-2507 i also got some punh amps for sale$400 o.b.o and two 10w7 jl audios in a jl spec box $300 :machinegun:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 5 2009, 11:55 PM~14388576
> *:0 my new project :0  :biggrin: wish me luck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I know where one is right now here in ST Cloud FL, PM me if interested.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jul 11 2009, 06:30 PM~14444581
> *:machinegun: this is a good car to hook up primered down ready for what everi got all pices for the car in my shop will exepet money or trades786-278-2507 :machinegun:
> *


pics??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 11 2009, 05:11 AM~14441456
> *Is that Starburst :dunno:
> *


You betta act like you know :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IF YOU GOT A BIG BODY IN MIAMI LINE IT UP WITH ME OR LEAVE YOUR SHIT <span style=\'color:red\'>HOME!!! </span>


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2009, 04:43 AM~14441410
> *:biggrin:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>THE NEW LAC DADDY IS COMING OUT OF CANADA........ RIGHT KRICKET..*
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Jul 11 2009, 04:14 PM~14444807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Jul 11 2009, 07:14 PM~14444807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:loco: got an 88 cutlass for sale or trade the car is in good condition everything works and it has a fiberglass dash im asking$3,300 call me at 786-278-2507 will exept reasonable trades :loco:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

who's all going tonigt


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

GOT A PAIR OF 10 INCH HEADREST TVS (HEADREST INCLUDED) FOR $120.. PM ME FOR ANY INFO..

BTW WUTS GOOD EVERYONE? :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 11 2009, 05:32 PM~14444900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO RESPONCE FROM ANYONE................FUCK IT, I'll be there and 25th Street.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 11 2009, 07:51 PM~14444994
> *NO RESPONCE FROM ANYONE................FUCK IT, I'll be there and 25th Street.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Jul 11 2009, 07:14 PM~14444807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what they do *****!!!!.... i see you doing the dam thing....


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

fuck what you heard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: sickassscion, MISTER ED, *Lowridergame305*, massacre, RoLLiN ShReK, jaime76caprice, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, lmadera


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 11 2009, 05:42 PM~14444352
> *Thats a nice lac. I woudnt say its the daddy of them all though.  Liquid Assets is my fav.
> 
> 
> ...




thats n!ce too DANNY one of my favorites as well but STARBURST got'em... :biggrin: 






and when you going to give us more sneak peeks.... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: of your cutty... :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 11 2009, 04:32 PM~14444900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be out there see yall ***** later dale


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jul 11 2009, 05:41 PM~14445271
> *ill be out there see yall ***** later dale
> *


x2 Rollin should be out there with a few


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Jul 11 2009, 04:14 PM~14444807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 11 2009, 05:39 PM~14445258
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: sickassscion, MISTER ED, Lowridergame305, massacre, RoLLiN ShReK, jaime76caprice, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lmadera
> *


:wave:


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































......WILL TRADE FOR 01 OR NEWER CLEAN TAHOE OR YUKON.......


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 10 2009, 07:17 PM~14437520
> *tight work like a motherfucka
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Jul 11 2009, 06:14 PM~14444807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We might not be from Miami but Firme Estilo got something for that ass!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i need some fleetwood dropped skirts asap


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 11 2009, 09:25 PM~14445810
> *We might not be from Miami but Firme Estilo got something for that ass!
> *


x813 :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2009, 06:40 PM~14445264
> *thats n!ce too DANNY one of my favorites as well but STARBURST got'em... :biggrin:
> and when you going to give us more sneak peeks.... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: of your cutty... :thumbsup:
> *


Once its done.


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

BROWNSOUL CARCLUB IS INVITING EVERY CARCLUB TO ATTEND THIS SHOW TO SUPPORT THE MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 94Fleetwoodswangin, COUPE DE BEAR, *Hellraizer*, JohnnyBoy, jefe de jefes

:wave: what up! team borrachos lol


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 12 2009, 12:06 AM~14446392
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 94Fleetwoodswangin, COUPE DE BEAR, Hellraizer, JohnnyBoy, jefe de jefes
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 11 2009, 09:44 AM~14442259
> *That 'll be a nice biscayne when it's done
> *


that was just a joke there :biggrin: no fixing for that homie


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 11 2009, 10:25 PM~14446888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 PIC THE HOLE NIGHT :angry:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies+Jul 11 2009, 11:31 PM~14446191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need some new pictures, lets make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 12 2009, 02:14 AM~14447191
> *1 PIC THE HOLE NIGHT  :angry:
> *


  post more later...geting ready for work


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

looking for some clean Buick Regal bumpers front and back, PM me or call me to the number below


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Hellraizer call me whitaboy


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 11 2009, 04:43 AM~14441410
> *:biggrin:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>THE NEW LAC DADDY IS COMING OUT OF CANADA........ RIGHT KRICKET..*
> 
> ...


thats the one i belive has all the rockers engraved also ......nice build


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics WHO....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 12 2009, 08:53 AM~14448848
> *nice pics WHO....
> *


ive been holdin out...! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 12 2009, 12:55 PM~14448859
> *ive been holdin out...! :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.thenewx1023.com/pages/4295583.p...ntentId=3910506

anybody from miami going? indoor show...sed to be good shit


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 12 2009, 12:16 PM~14448662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good lowridergame???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FOR SALE 










150.00










120.00










250.00


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Made You A Hater, caprice ridah, Lowridergame305
What it do........... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Whats the deal Luis.....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 12 2009, 01:28 PM~14449424
> *Still Hated, Made You A Hater, caprice ridah, Lowridergame305
> What it do........... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Whats the deal Luis.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 12 2009, 02:28 PM~14449424
> *Still Hated, Made You A Hater, caprice ridah, Lowridergame305
> What it do........... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Whats the deal Luis.....
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 12 2009, 11:49 AM~14449519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 12 2009, 09:16 AM~14448662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

What you doing Lev............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE , don't have the time anymore for all the cars . 










pm me if interested ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 12 2009, 03:49 PM~14449844
> *FOR SALE , don't have the time anymore for all the cars .
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

just give it to me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT PROPS TO THE OWNER


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A 85 COUPE... 3 PUMPS, 8 BATTERIES, 8 SWITCHES, RED AND WHITE INT. 13'S, 3500.00/3000.00 WITHOUT BATTERIES OR TRADE Q! 7864470197


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 12 2009, 01:07 PM~14449958
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A 85 COUPE... 3 PUMPS, 8 BATTERIES, 8 SWITCHES, RED AND WHITE INT. 13'S, 3500.00/3000.00 WITHOUT BATTERIES OR TRADE Q! 7864470197
> *


wtf ***** u aint have it for a week!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

MY UNCLE IS SELLING THIS IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET THERE HANDS ON A CLASSIC....!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DONT MIND SELLIN IT... TRYING TO GET MY LAC(BLACC BERRY) BACK... SHE MY SHAWTY!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

IT DROPS ON THE 1ST....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 12 2009, 04:07 PM~14449958
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A 85 COUPE... 3 PUMPS, 8 BATTERIES, 8 SWITCHES, RED AND WHITE INT. 13'S, 3500.00/3000.00 WITHOUT BATTERIES OR TRADE Q! 7864470197
> *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

1993-1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS FOR SALE

















DRIVER AND PASS SIDE TURN LAMPS $25

























DRIVER AND PASS. SIDE HEADLAMPS $40

















HEADLAMP/SIDE LAMP BUCKET $20 HAVE BOTH DRIVER AND PASS. SIDE

















TAILLIGHT EXT. $30 EACH


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

HEADLIGHT CHROME TRIM BOTH DRIVER AND PASS. SIDE AVAILABLE $25 EACH SIDE.

















UNDER DASH PLASTIC COVERS $20 EACH

















ASHTRAY $20









TAILLIGHTS $40

















DASH WOOD 3 PC $50


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DOOR PANELS $100 ALL 4 NO WOOD









AC CONTROL $25









TWILIGHT SENTINEL $25


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *rollin-orange,* CHOSEN101, GbodyonD's
:guns: lol :h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 01:04 PM~14449947
> *WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT PROPS TO THE OWNER
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: thats tony`s from str8 pimpin


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 5 2009, 06:08 PM~14385881
> *Got Cars are in GA...............................*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TITO what you thank


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 06:35 PM~14450798
> *TITO what you thank
> 
> 
> ...



whos car is that


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

dat bitch looks bad lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 03:35 PM~14450798
> *TITO what you thank
> 
> 
> ...


yea!!!!!! thats wats up...lol


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

ANYONE GOT 24'S FOR SALE THAT WILL FIT A 67 CHEVY
FOR THE LOW$$


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest+Jul 12 2009, 06:40 PM~14450818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit crazy!!!!!!!!!!!dont know who's its for seen it on cardomain


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 12:25 AM~14446888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PIC LOOKS RAW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 12 2009, 07:26 PM~14451017
> *PIC LOOKS RAW :biggrin:
> *


Thankz


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY WANT TO LOOSE A CAR TO A TRADE...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 12 2009, 08:55 PM~14451440
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


CHULOW
:h5:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THE LINC IS GANGSTA...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

what's up with miami today, this shit is dead


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 03:35 PM~14450798
> *TITO what you thank
> 
> 
> ...


Layed out...... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 12 2009, 08:55 PM~14451440
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

FOR SALE I have 1 JL Audio 13w7 with ported box built to specs and 1 Massive 1500 watt amp asking 800.00 for both


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 12 2009, 10:01 PM~14451859
> *Layed out...... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck ya :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

carolmart was packd...Than the cops showd up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC I was hopeing you showd up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 09:30 PM~14452084
> *DOC I was hopeing you showd up
> *



I COULDNT DAWG I HAD SHIT TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 12 2009, 10:50 PM~14452278
> *I COULDNT DAWG I HAD SHIT TO DO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I UNDERSTAND FAMILY FIRST


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 09:52 PM~14452301
> *:biggrin: I UNDERSTAND FAMILY FIRST
> *



:yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, u got a new sig on ur pics now right? looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 04:04 PM~14449947
> *WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT PROPS TO THE OWNER
> 
> 
> ...



dam u got me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Jul 12 2009, 11:09 PM~14452464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Yall showd up deeeeep than yall rolld out?????? Nice lineup


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 11:16 PM~14452538
> *Thankz man
> Man Yall showd up deeeeep than yall rolld out?????? Nice lineup
> *



thanx we try. but u got me good tho i waz not evan lookin or sittin good fo a pic tell me next time so i can POST up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol lol lol good PIC tho KEEP up da GOOD work!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jul 12 2009, 08:26 PM~14452627
> *thanx  we try. but u got me good tho i waz not evan lookin or sittin good fo a pic tell me next time so i can POST up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol lol lol  good PIC tho KEEP up da GOOD work!!
> *


what it dew foo :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

getting ready to paint the car this weeken the final paint job
need to get it out in the hood :biggrin:  








 viejitos miami fl


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 11:18 PM~14452563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

on juice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

sweatitsdelta88 :wave: yo happy b-day foo   :werd:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HATER GREEN TRIKE WON MANY TROPHYS AT LOWRIDER AND BEST OF SHOW TRIKE IN MIAMI LOWRIDER 07 AND ITS ON JUICE HOPPIN


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 12 2009, 05:55 PM~14451440
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


killinn the t.c. game i see ya BUBBA_D


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

CLASSIC ANGEL WILLY DOWN 103RD AFTER SAT HANGOUT HOPPIN FROM 27TH AVE TO 32ND AVE!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LIL ROLY™ HOPPIN AT REDS SAT NITE!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

*(Bitch Dont Hide Bring Yo Shit Out N Ride!)... *FAMOUS QUOTE FROM ONE OF OUR FELLOW RIDES, THATS SUCKS WHEN NOBODY DOES IT

DONT WORRY YO IM NOT HATE'N, ITS JUST WHATS THE PURPOSE OF BUILDING A CAR WHEN U DONT ROLE IN IT... ONLY TO SHOWS OR HANGOUTS AND OR EVENTS... LOWRIDING...................... IF U SAY IT SO MANY TIMES IT LOSES ITS MEANING!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 13 2009, 06:11 AM~14455440
> *(Bitch Dont Hide Bring Yo Shit Out N Ride!)... FAMOUS QUOTE FROM ONE OF OUR FELLOW RIDES, THATS SUCKS WHEN NOBODY DOES IT
> 
> DONT WORRY YO IM NOT HATE'N, ITS JUST WHATS THE PURPOSE OF BUILDING A CAR WHEN U DONT ROLE IN IT... ONLY TO SHOWS OR HANGOUTS AND OR EVENTS... LOWRIDING...................... IF U SAY IT SO MANY TIMES IT LOSES ITS MEANING!
> *



SOME PPL JUST DONT CARE OF THE GAME ANYMORE I UNDERSTAND BUT W.E. FUCK EM IM RIDIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OF LET EM HATE.


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Monte 24*


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 10 2009, 04:55 PM~14437760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

yo i got 4 maroon door panel no wood for a 93 fleetwood also got a maroon carpet back deck for im askin 60 for everything give me a call or text 754 2443108


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jul 12 2009, 03:58 PM~14450888
> *ANYONE GOT 24'S FOR SALE THAT WILL FIT A 67 CHEVY
> FOR THE LOW$$
> *



yerp!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: LeXxTaCy
:wave: :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMNN WASA JIMMY//ITS VANILLA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 13 2009, 08:35 AM~14456186
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY! WHAT'S GOOD?! HOW WAS UR WEEKEND?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte24 :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wuz upp lowridergame


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, lalo22, GuCcIcRoWnViC, Evelitog, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, 93brougham, JuiCeD XtReMe


oh snap el perdido......


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 13 2009, 10:32 AM~14456600
> *MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, lalo22,LAYITLOW BOYS R DOIN GOOD AS WELL....*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DANNY SUP WITH THE CUTTY????


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THIS SHIT QUIET AS FCK 2DAY


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i see the vic is on ebay


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 13 2009, 10:51 AM~14456772
> *DANNY SUP WITH THE CUTTY????
> *


same shit diff day... sitting in the garage big dawg. Just needs a couple things here and there.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DALE WUT U NEED I GOT U...


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

FOR SALE I have 1 JL Audio 13w7 with ported box built to specs and 1 Massive 1500 watt amp asking 800.00 for both


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

aw that red vic at a dealership, thought that shit got repo


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 13 2009, 11:28 AM~14457146
> *DALE WUT U NEED I GOT U...
> *


Thanks amigooooooo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 13 2009, 08:56 AM~14456332
> *HEY! WHAT'S GOOD?! HOW WAS UR WEEKEND?
> *


wak!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ANY 1 GOT ANY CHROME TANKS 4 SALE????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 13 2009, 10:36 AM~14457259
> *wak!!!
> *


wow..that sux..why is that??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LeXxTaCy, sparky94, tru6lu305, Que la verga LOCO, 95rangeron14z

Yoooo! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP NEMO


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Little by little


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LeXxTaCy...HOW U DOIN 2DAY


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 13 2009, 01:09 PM~14457541
> *
> 
> 
> ...



REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 13 2009, 10:56 AM~14457449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big ups to yall boys :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

THANKS


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 13 2009, 01:56 PM~14457449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides n was nice meetin ya sat at bowite :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 13 2009, 01:22 PM~14457663
> *REAL NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: cookie_13, man of steel 305, Lowridergame305, *LIL ROLY™, *MR.GRUMPY, Fleetwood 305, JohnnyBoy, esanchez, *JuiCeD XtReMe*


 waz good


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE A 13" ALL CHROME REVERSE WHEEL 13X7 HOLLA NEW IF POSSIBLE COLOMBIANO WUSSUP GIVE ME A GOOD DEAL NEED IT QUICK HOLLA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil something something im putting together for ma lil bro


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 13 2009, 10:50 AM~14457395
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LeXxTaCy, sparky94, tru6lu305, WHAT UP PIMPEN! :biggrin: :nicoderm:*


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung+Jul 13 2009, 11:24 AM~14457106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:no: :no: BUT I SAW IT ON A NIGHT I WAS REPOIN LOL


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 13 2009, 10:56 AM~14457449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 13 2009, 11:03 AM~14457495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 13 2009, 12:42 PM~14458568
> *:yessad:
> :no:  :no:  BUT I SAW IT ON A NIGHT I WAS REPOIN LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Jul 11 2009, 05:14 PM~14444807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jul 12 2009, 09:06 PM~14451495
> *CHULOW
> :h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

video or car was bored sat....

let me know wht ya think :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14452073
> *carolmart was packd...Than the cops showd up
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TiggerLS :wave:


----------



## soflaautosports (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking for 2DOORS for a 2 DOOR BOX CHEV... DRIVER door is much more important.. i know these door are not easily found, but if anyone has them or knows of who has them let me know... the skins on the ones i have are good but the frame around the windows are rotted... its NOT LANDAU.. thanks


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, Fleetwood 305, INKSTINCT003 :wave: :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 13 2009, 05:45 PM~14459979
> *chichi on 13,  Fleetwood 305,  INKSTINCT003  :wave:  :wave: yo wats poppin
> *


wat dey do


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

98 CANDY TOWNCAR 3 PUMP 10 BATTERIES AND MAYBE ALSO BUBBLE CAPRICE 4SALE....PM ME IF U GOT A CLEAN BUBBLE TAHOE OR YUKON WILL TRADE BOTH FOR 1.....HAS TO BE 2001 OR NEWER


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 13 2009, 02:55 PM~14460087
> *wat dey do
> *


chilling ma ***** getting everything ready for the show :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 13 2009, 05:18 PM~14460315
> *98 CANDY TOWNCAR 3 PUMP 10 BATTERIES AND MAYBE ALSO BUBBLE CAPRICE 4SALE....PM ME IF U GOT A CLEAN BUBBLE TAHOE OR YUKON WILL TRADE BOTH FOR 1.....HAS TO BE 2001 OR NEWER
> *


 changing the strategy huh


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY.....This is the only one that cam out good I got you next time


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks 4 stoppin da aim convo's all da times (posting rides) watson lol


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 13 2009, 06:19 PM~14460322
> *chilling ma ***** getting everything ready for the show  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 13 2009, 07:03 PM~14460770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey watson that shyts preaty kool...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 13 2009, 04:33 PM~14460462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE................Watson.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion+Jul 13 2009, 07:12 PM~14460850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 13 2009, 06:15 PM~14460877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


As always Watson, nice pics....


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 13 2009, 07:23 PM~14460964
> *As always Watson, nice pics....
> *


Thankz man!!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 13 2009, 01:26 PM~14459028
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody selling the hood and frontbumper for fleetwood 93


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE * 15 INCH KICKER COMP VR'S $200.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jul 13 2009, 01:59 PM~14458061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to see ya'll got the regal fine tuned looks good :thumbsup: . hope to see yall at the show on october 18


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

FOR SALE.........
1982 EL CAMINO DOORS(NO GLASS), BOTH FENDERS, FRONT HEADER PANEL NO CRACKS,GRILL AND LIGHTS WITH TRIMS. $550


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, :wave: que bola tiburon hows everything goin


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Does any 1 need a frame for a town car it came off of a 98' it's just a bare frame .


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 13 2009, 01:36 PM~14458499
> *WHAT UP PIMPEN! :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


oye loco was up with the chrome off that regal let me get that shit


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 13 2009, 07:03 PM~14460770
> *
> 
> 
> ...







MOST OF YA'LL AINT OLD ENOUGH TO REMEMBER THIS... POPPIN PETE TAUGHT MICHAEL JACKSON HOW TO DANCE, HE WAS THE CHOREOGRAPHER FROM SMOOTH CRIMINAL, GOOGLE IT IF YOU DONT BELIEVE ME... LOL


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

[







htt














all my whips for sale tahoe,12500,dually 17000,buick gn 12000


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 13 2009, 10:41 PM~14463244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn That shit was rawwww as fuck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 13 2009, 11:01 PM~14463532
> *:biggrin: damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn That shit was rawwww as fuck
> *


hells cant get no mo ol' school than that... tight work on the pics, big dawg
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 93brougham, INKSTINCT003, 99 LINCOLN, LOWLYFEPHILL, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, *DOUBLE-O*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER

:nicoderm:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 13 2009, 10:58 PM~14463492
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


DANG! LOL.. NOT THE BUICK!! :worship: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

ONE OF MY FAVORITE SONGS!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 13 2009, 04:26 PM~14459028
> *
> 
> 
> *


AWW. BACK IN DA DAYZ...CUTLER RIDGE HANGOUT. :thumbsup: :h5: 
WUD UP FOOL!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Jul 13 2009, 12:37 PM~14456636
> *LOL YEA ***** I KNOW I'VE BEEN OUT 4 A MINUTE... JUST GOT MAD PERSONAL SHIT GOIN ON AND JUST TAKIN CARE OF DA FAMILY.... BUT THX 4 DA LUV HOMIE... HOPE ALL MY LAYITLOW BOYS R DOIN GOOD AS WELL....
> THIS IS DA NEW WHIP...
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 13 2009, 11:11 PM~14463655
> *hells cant get no mo ol' school than that... tight work on the pics, big dawg
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ya man thats real danceing....alot of these new dance's thats out is all the same shit with diffrent steps & shit.....thankz


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Jul 13 2009, 09:54 AM~14455604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW. HOW CUTE!!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

MY BAD ONE MO FO DA ROAD... DEFINITELY SMOKE WORTHY  uffin: :420:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 13 2009, 11:42 PM~14464101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

FOR SALE I have 1 JL Audio 13w7 with ported box built to specs and 1 Massive 1500 watt amp asking 800.00 for both


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

all day everyday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 13 2009, 08:25 PM~14463844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u mean this dude 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 14 2009, 01:15 AM~14465282
> *u mean this dude
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


:biggrin: lucky man


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

These are CNC machined out of 1 piece billet aluminum, and anodized in black. You will not see these for sale very often. As you'll see from the pix these are flawless and were never even installed. I'm in the middle of a divorce so I need all the cash I can get right now. Believe me this is the last thing I ever had in mind to sell, but times are hard. I cant say how many sets are out there, but I can tell you this I seen people wait up to 8 months to receive them. And I have them here ready to be shipped or picked up. You can email me at [email protected] I'm asking 1500obo. Trust me you will not have a chance to pix up another one of these sets, the mans not making them any more. Im located in Miami, FL Cutler Ridge area


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 13 2009, 07:58 PM~14463492
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


will trade any one of them for a clean vert 71,72,73,75 no 74 :nono:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 13 2009, 06:44 PM~14462471
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC,  :wave: que bola tiburon hows everything goin
> *


wat it do dawg chillin chillin homie


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Good morning miami


here you go ED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 14 2009, 08:25 AM~14466831
> *Good morning miami
> here you go ED
> 
> ...



THATS THE ONE I SOLD YOU.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: Goodmorning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 14 2009, 05:25 AM~14466831
> *Good morning miami
> here you go ED
> 
> ...


hit me up fool , i got some brand new michelin whitewalls for you .


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thats the best part of the movie...!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 14 2009, 10:05 AM~14467165
> *thats the best part of the movie...!
> *



X 2 

AND THATS THE REAL DEAL THAT TAUGHT M.J. HOW TO MOON WALK........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my boy lil joes bed , i got all this 90 parts now ...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2009, 09:11 AM~14468135
> *my boy lil joes bed , i got all this 90 parts now ...
> 
> 
> ...


Haha nice! :thumbsup: I want 1 for my son! Its 2 cute lol.. But I wanna chevy! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2009, 12:11 PM~14468135
> *my boy lil joes bed , i got all this 90 parts now ...
> 
> 
> ...


Hell naw


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 14 2009, 09:24 AM~14468250
> *Haha nice! :thumbsup: I want 1 for my son! Its 2 cute lol.. But I wanna chevy! :biggrin:
> *


ah cadillac is chevy well gm lol same shit


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

illest bed ever


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2009, 09:11 AM~14468135
> *my boy lil joes bed , i got all this 90 parts now ...
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats just what i need for my lac that big ass house grille :biggrin: :biggrin: i like that cadillac plate in the front


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 14 2009, 09:34 AM~14468375
> *ah cadillac is chevy well gm lol same shit
> *


Lol don't get me wrong I like caddys too but I love me some chevy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^HARD AS FCKKK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 12:58 PM~14468638
> *^^^^^^^^^^^HARD AS FCKKK
> *


 :biggrin: Ya man that bitch is chopppin


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO WATSON, STOP CURSING....... DOESN'T FIT YOUR PROFILE!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 14 2009, 01:16 PM~14468783
> *YO WATSON, STOP CURSING....... DOESN'T FIT YOUR PROFILE!
> *


ok


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT SOME CLEAN 13'S WITH TIRES I GOT 2 PUMPS FOR U... MAYBE 3!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST A LITTLE SOME THING NEW COMING OUT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THEY COMIN 4 U DRE... DONT LET IT HAPPEN


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 14 2009, 10:28 AM~14468879
> *THEY COMIN 4 U DRE... DONT LET IT HAPPEN
> *


YEAH NOT REALLY :biggrin: THIS IS ON MY SIDE


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THATS GOOD THEN...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STEVE EVERYTHING OK WITH THE FAM?????HE DOING BETTER


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 13 2009, 11:09 AM~14457541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good...................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 10:34 AM~14468964
> *STEVE EVERYTHING OK WITH THE FAM?????HE DOING BETTER
> *


It's ok......  he's still gonna be in ICU for a lil while.....    What you up to...?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 01:48 PM~14469092
> *It's ok......  he's still gonna be in ICU for a lil while.....      What you up to...?????
> *


Ok hope he get's better.....Just cleanin up my room & watchin first 48...you


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, JohnnyBoy, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305, DOUBLE-O, Born 2 Die
What it do fellas..... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Whats good Danny.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 14 2009, 12:24 PM~14468841
> *JUST A LITTLE SOME THING NEW COMING OUT :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice 78 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jul 13 2009, 10:05 AM~14456002
> *yo i got 4 maroon door panel no wood for a 93 fleetwood  also got a maroon carpet back deck for im askin 60 for everything give me a call or text 754 2443108
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 01:55 PM~14469185
> *Still Hated, JohnnyBoy, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305, DOUBLE-O, Born 2 Die
> What it do fellas..... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Whats good Danny.................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



all good in the hood hommie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 13 2009, 05:19 PM~14461596
> *anybody selling the hood and frontbumper for fleetwood 93
> *


wat are u looking to spend???


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 09:49 AM~14468530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sick :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Y DO PEOPLE KEEP QUOTING THE SAME SHYT/ PICS...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 AM~14457584
> *LeXxTaCy...HOW U DOIN 2DAY
> *


Hey :wave: my response is a bit late but i am doing good today..lol! how are u??


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP ... IMA GOOD HERE LOOKIN FOR SOME PARTS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:55 AM~14469185
> *Still Hated, JohnnyBoy, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, DANNY305, DOUBLE-O, Born 2 Die
> What it do fellas..... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Whats good Danny.................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up homey :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 14 2009, 11:46 AM~14469863
> *Y DO PEOPLE KEEP QUOTING THE SAME SHYT/ PICS...
> *


Why not....some people like the car....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NOT THE FACT OF THE CAR... U SEE THE SAME THING FROM PAGE TO PAGE... THE PHOTO'S CANT GET NO BETTER....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 03:25 PM~14470371
> *Why not....some people like the car....
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 14 2009, 12:29 PM~14470428
> *NOT THE FACT OF THE CAR... U SEE THE SAME THING FROM PAGE TO PAGE... THE PHOTO'S CANT GET NO BETTER....
> *


True.....but some people may have just got on and they seen the car for the first time and gave their opinion.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 12:50 PM~14470697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see somebody was hidin in the bushes....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 04:05 PM~14470881
> *I see somebody was hidin in the bushes....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not the best pic......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking for a split bench or straight bench for a g-body . i have bucket seats for a g-body for trade or sale . pm me


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 11:16 AM~14469472
> *wat are u looking to spend???
> *


5 pesos!! :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

candyman is the shit wen it comes to doing show cars this man should get all th props in there is


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 01:39 PM~14471230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats work....... :biggrin: :biggrin: Tight work.....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 01:17 PM~14471013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 14 2009, 05:25 PM~14471727
> *nice picture
> *


THANKZ


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP TITO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHO,CHULOW,PHIL








WELCOME TO THE CANDY SHOP










:biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP JORGE...WHOS RIDIN TO THE HANGOUT TOMMOROW???


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 02:44 PM~14471997
> *SUP JORGE...WHOS RIDIN TO THE HANGOUT TOMMOROW???
> *


dont know???maybe AJ and nemo!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

STR-8 ..ANY UPDATES ON THE TREY


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 01:42 PM~14471961
> *WHO,CHULOW,PHIL
> WELCOME TO THE CANDY SHOP
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 02:41 PM~14471957
> *SUP TITO
> *


WUX UP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WASSA WITH THE RIDE IM I GONNA COME OUT B4 U...LOL


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 02:48 PM~14472031
> *STR-8 ..ANY UPDATES ON THE TREY
> *


not really...this is the last thing we did so far..on the 4th of july!!

Before









After


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

TIGHT WORK..I HEARD THAT SOME 1 ESLE GOT AN IMP IN ROLLIN ...NEEDS ALOT OF WORK FROM WUT I HEARD BUT IM NOT GONNA SAY WHO


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 02:59 PM~14472201
> *TIGHT WORK..I HEARD THAT SOME 1 ESLE GOT AN IMP IN ROLLIN ...NEEDS ALOT OF WORK FROM WUT I HEARD BUT IM NOT GONNA SAY WHO
> *


str8!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Jul 9 2009, 10:46 AM~14423218
> *I GOTTA CHEVY TOO
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: ABOUT TIME


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I'VE BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK FOR A WHILE ..ITS HARD TO BRING SHIT BACK FROM THE DEAD...LOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 14 2009, 09:11 AM~14466960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 03:50 PM~14470697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATSON!!! "COMING TO SUM BUSHES NEAR YOU!" 
LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAM... NOW DATS WUT I CALL DEDICATION!
LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2009, 12:11 PM~14468135
> *my boy lil joes bed , i got all this 90 parts now ...
> 
> 
> ...


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: 
DATS TOO FUNNY!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 13 2009, 10:03 PM~14463564
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i miss my blazer..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 12:49 PM~14468530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

OYE JOSE MicHo Rizo C.c.. WUT IS THIS???


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

6 Members: *JuiCeD XtReMe*, GiZmO84, REST IN PEACE c.c, sickassscion, IN YA MOUF, BLAZED96

what up....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 93brougham, *IN YA MOUF*, lylorly, GiZmO84, REST IN PEACE c.c, BLAZED96

:nicoderm:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WUTS DA DEAL


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

chillin fool..here home wit the jits...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone selling one 14 wire wheel...dont need adaptor and spinner,just need the rim....let me know...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

NE 1 GOT CAPRICE SPINDLES IR A-ARMS FOR SALE LET ME KNO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 06:39 PM~14472665
> *WATSON!!! "COMING TO SUM BUSHES NEAR YOU!"
> LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 06:47 PM~14472767
> *i miss my blazer..... :angry:  :angry:
> *


Man why you sold it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 04:50 PM~14473458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMMMMNN ^^^^^ GOT ANYMORE WATSON


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 04:50 PM~14473458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

You guys like the car or the girl??????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats str8 or you guys want more pics :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> You guys like the car or the girl??????
> 
> BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> > You guys like the car or the girl??????
> >
> > BOTH :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PLZ I DONT WANN HERE NOBODY'S SHIT LATER SAYIN THIS ANT A MIAMI CAR & WHY I POSTD IT....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:52 PM~14474120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: 
AND THE BOTTOM LOOKS SICK! uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > You guys like the car or the girl??????
> >
> > BOTH :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 08:55 PM~14474160
> *DAMMMM!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> AND THE BOTTOM LOOKS SICK! uffin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LANNGA305, Born 2 Die, *jit*, cyclopes98
What up boss :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14474483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  That bitch sexy fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 05:45 PM~14474029
> *You guys like the car or the girl??????
> 
> 
> ...


*girl*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone into paintballing???????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 09:38 PM~14474665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 09:41 PM~14474699
> *girl
> *


  Ill take the car


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 06:45 PM~14474744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

someday.....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:55 PM~14474157
> *PLZ I DONT WANN HERE NOBODY'S SHIT LATER SAYIN THIS ANT A MIAMI CAR & WHY I POSTD IT....
> *


hey watson,why u posting up cars that arent from miami???...naw fool j.k...that shyts hard as fuck...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 09:41 PM~14474700
> *Anyone into paintballing???????
> 
> 
> ...


holly shyt,this guy has a whole arsenol....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 06:45 PM~14474737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know where my old one is at.... :biggrin: and it's for sale.......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 09:52 PM~14474841
> *hey watson,why u posting up cars that arent from miami???...naw fool j.k...that shyts hard as fuck...
> *


 :biggrin: It had to be you....hows the kids homie


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 06:45 PM~14474744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 06:52 PM~14474841
> *hey watson,why u posting up cars that arent from miami???...naw fool j.k...that shyts hard as fuck...
> *


all these damn non-miami cars................................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 06:50 PM~14474807
> *someday.....
> 
> 
> ...


someday u'll have a hardtop thrown in ur yard? :twak: cuz thats wat i see...lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 10:00 PM~14474945
> *:biggrin: It had to be you....hows the kids homie
> *


they there,doing thier job...driving my ass krazy boy...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14474858
> *holly shyt,this guy has a whole arsenol....
> *


Naw not mines......I was askin becuase some of the guys(black & white)at my job into tham alot & they keep telling me I should buy one


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:01 PM~14474956
> *all these damn non-miami cars................................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


.lol.lol.lol.lol.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 09:41 PM~14474700
> *Anyone into paintballing???????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jul 14 2009, 09:58 PM~14474923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 14 2009, 03:58 PM~14472187
> *not really...this is the last thing we did so far..on the 4th of july!!
> 
> Before
> ...


Nice job puto


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

monte24, R.O CUTTY, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, UCEBOX352, sickassscion, bBblue88olds, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LOWLYFE62, downsouthplaya, GRAND HUSTLE :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:08 PM~14475057
> *monte24, R.O CUTTY, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, UCEBOX352, sickassscion, bBblue88olds, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LOWLYFE62, downsouthplaya, GRAND HUSTLE :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


i thought u was going to be at tb.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:08 PM~14475057
> *monte24, R.O CUTTY, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, UCEBOX352, sickassscion, bBblue88olds, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LOWLYFE62, downsouthplaya, GRAND HUSTLE :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :420:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

i paintball all the time


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14475086
> *i paintball all the time
> 
> 
> ...


COOL!  THEN LETS ALL GO PLAY* :0  :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14475086
> *i paintball all the time
> 
> 
> ...


***** that shyt looks like it will kill you..lol..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14475086
> *i paintball all the time
> 
> 
> ...


WTF......DAMN HOMIE THAT'S OVER KILL....I NEVER SEEN THAM LIKE THAT....IM USE TO THE ONE'S AT WALMART & SHIT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 07:08 PM~14475051
> * you going to buy it back?????To bad its lifted
> :uh: Smart ass........ :biggrin:
> 
> ...


My bad....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
There you go i fixed it......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

it would b nice to go play summ paintball :machinegun:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:14 PM~14475128
> *it would b nice  to go play summ paintball :machinegun:
> *


lets do it!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14475114
> ****** that shyt looks like it will kill you..lol..
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:14 PM~14475128
> *it would b nice   to go play summ paintball :machinegun:
> *


MONTE24 & sickassscion
YESSSIIIRRRRR!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: 
LMAO! 
IM DOWN  :0


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

no walmart shit here i got everything done to that gun..internals polished and everything upgraded. its my baby.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

im down to play wheneva i got a couple ppl that play with me also


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 10:16 PM~14475155
> *YESSSIIIRRRRR!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> LMAO!
> IM DOWN   :0
> *


You have one?????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:17 PM~14475165
> *im down to play wheneva i got a couple ppl that play with me also
> *


Ummm.... :uh: :uh: that didnt come out right.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

joseeeee u better upgrade dat tipp mann


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 10:18 PM~14475175
> *You have one?????
> *


HELLLL YEAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:16 PM~14475157
> *no walmart shit here i got everything done to that gun..internals polished and everything upgraded. its my baby.
> *


shyt i kinda noticed...it looks like it on steriods and shyt...lol...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 07:19 PM~14475190
> *HELLLL YEAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn............................. :0 :0 get it............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:18 PM~14475186
> *joseeeee    u better upgrade dat tipp mann
> *


***** im not going wit no tippman,u crazy....ima go get big rolly shyt...then we go play...shyt im realy down to go...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

***** u kno what i meant i gotta a crew that paintballs with me


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14475205
> *Damn............................. :0  :0 get it............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS!........... "MANNN!!!!! :biggrin: "


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

where we usally play 8th st and 137


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14475218
> ****** u kno what i meant i gotta a crew that paintballs with me
> *


u cant play with us...we rookies...u gona fuck us up...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

tippmanns are the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we play woodball fuck speed ball with all dem space guns


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:20 PM~14475218
> ****** u kno what i meant i gotta a crew that paints my balls with me
> *


No i dont............ :0 :0 You been hanging around Luis again i see..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:16 PM~14475157
> *no walmart shit here i got everything done to that gun..internals polished and everything upgraded. its my baby.
> *


FUCK THAT DOWG...I BEEN HIT BEFORE BY ONE OF THAM WALMMART ONE'S BEFORE & IT HURTTED SO I CAN AMANGEN HOW YOUR SHIT WILL HURT....FUCK THAT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14475237
> *where we usally play 8th st and 137
> 
> 
> ...


wtf are u a professional or sumthing...lol...when i walk all up in that shyt,i just go shooting everywhere,sometimes i shoot myself..lmao...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what the hell is a space gun???


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lol no pro but we try to make it as real as possible ....it releases stress from buildin these fckin cars


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:22 PM~14475237
> *where we usally play 8th st and 137
> 
> 
> ...


Damn................yall serious.......


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14475242
> *u cant play with us...we rookies...u gona fuck us up...
> *


LMAO!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AWWW????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

it does hurt but we play regulated . fck play with the gun all the way up ..shit aint safe ....we just want to have fun but some ****** be out there tryin to hurt ppl ...out there u run a hot gun and someone notices u get fcked up


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:24 PM~14475267
> *wtf are u a professional or sumthing...lol...when i walk all up in that shyt,i just go shooting everywhere,sometimes i shoot myself..lmao...
> *


U ARE TOO FUCKIN FUNNY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

spyders r good guns i had 1 b4


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14475242
> *u cant play with us...we rookies...u gona fuck us up...
> *




FUCK THAT HE TRYING TO KILL SOMEBODY.....DAMN HIS SHIT IS LIKE A AK-47 FUCK THAT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:26 PM~14475302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill give u $5.00 bucks for the grills?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

***** ur gun dont look safe to me
hno:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:26 PM~14475302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BED SHEETS *****!! LMAO!! JUST JOKIN. DA GUN IS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 10:27 PM~14475323
> *[/color]
> FUCK THAT HE TRYING TO KILL SOMEBODY.....DAMN HIS SHIT IS LIKE A AK-47 FUCK THAT
> *


u aint lieing watson...it looks like it shoots real bullets at u and shyt...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea it is i only run it at 280psi.and 20bps anything higher it chops the balls


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:29 PM~14475341
> ****** ur gun dont look safe to me
> hno:
> *


llllllllmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooo......


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

that was the whole idea to make it look like an ar-5


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:30 PM~14475365
> *yea it is i only run it at 280psi.and 20bps anything higher it chops the balls
> *


listen to this kid...my fucking honda never made it to 200 psi...u krazy *****....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:28 PM~14475332
> *ill give u $5.00 bucks for the grills?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lets set this up ...we all go out there and play whoeva esle is out there ...get a layitlow crew


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 07:28 PM~14475332
> *ill give u $5.00 bucks for the grills?
> *


$ 6.50.................


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

if dat hits jose in da chest hes gonna have an asma attack


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

cmc.......cuban lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:32 PM~14475393
> *lets set this up ...we all go out there and play whoeva esle is out there ...get a layitlow crew
> *


Sounds good..................


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:32 PM~14475393
> *lets set this up ...we all go out there and play whoeva esle is out there ...get a layitlow crew
> *


LMAO!! 4 SHO.... GUESS WE ALL IN. LOL... OOOOOH! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

when ya'll wanna do this im good for sat morning


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:30 PM~14475365
> *yea it is i only run it at 280psi.and 20bps anything higher it chops the balls
> *


:uh: HELL NAW I AT PLAYIN WITH YOU & UR CREW.......THIS ***** JUST SAID 280 PSI DOWG I STILL HAVENT EVEN HAD MY FIRST CHILD(WATSON JR) YET FUCK THAT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 07:34 PM~14475427
> *LMAO!! 4 SHO.... GUESS WE ALL IN. LOL... OOOOOH! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and no frozen paint balls.............


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

my old gun sold it about 3months ago to a white boy in texas


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

thats a lil bit higher than the factory setting watson ....besides that y i wear a cup...lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 07:35 PM~14475438
> *:uh: HELL NAW I AT PLAYIN WITH YOU & UR CREW.......THIS ***** JUST SAID 280 PSI DOWG I STILL HAVENT EVEN HAD MY FIRST CHILD(WATSON JR)  YET FUCK THAT
> *


Fool................just wear a cup.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

heyyy ididnt see dat 280 psi dat shit will make u bleed4 real


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

nice born 2 die i like that stock.....frozen balls dont work the expand when they freeze and the gun wont shoot them


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:37 PM~14475474
> *nice born 2 die i like that stock.....frozen balls dont work the expand when they freeze and the gun wont shoot them
> *


Good............................


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

no it wont rob maybe if ur out there in ur boxers and a tang top ...shit u gotta play in some kind of gear


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

jeans and a black tee


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

camo down 4 me


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:39 PM~14475506
> *jeans and a black tee
> *


***** u wear that shyt,ima be going to ur funeral on sat afternoon...lmao..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:37 PM~14475474
> *nice born 2 die i like that stock.....frozen balls dont work the expand when they freeze and the gun wont shoot them
> *


never tried it i just to play in the Hialeah gardensin da woods a few years ago and i had no use for the gun so i sold it and now i regret it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:36 PM~14475456
> *thats a lil  bit higher than the factory setting watson ....besides that y i wear a cup...lol
> *


DAMN FOOL YALL TRYIN TO HURT PPL FOR REAL DOWG....MAN FUCK THAT I GOTT REGULAR INSERTIONS AT MY JOB DONT THINK THEY WILL COVER THAT SHIT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 07:39 PM~14475506
> *jeans and a black tee
> *


and a pair of Nike Shoks.....you can out run the balls..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 10:39 PM~14475506
> *jeans and a black tee
> *


me too!! lol.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lmao nah watson like i said its for fun.. no 1 gets hurt ..trust im the 1st one to fck sum1 up if they got they gun up to high


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:38 PM~14475488
> *no it wont rob maybe if ur out there in ur boxers and a tang top ...shit u gotta play in some kind of gear
> *


are u serious???
:uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 07:42 PM~14475545
> *DAMN FOOL YALL TRYIN TO HURT PPL FOR REAL DOWG....MAN FUCK THAT I GOTT REGULAR INSERTIONS AT MY JOB DONT THINK THEY WILL COVER THAT SHIT
> *


What the fuck........???????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
didnt know you went that way..............


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 07:42 PM~14475545
> *DAMN FOOL YALL TRYIN TO HURT PPL FOR REAL DOWG....MAN FUCK THAT I GOTT REGULAR INSERTIONS AT MY JOB DONT THINK THEY WILL COVER THAT SHIT
> *


man i got hit with a angel ones and i had the mark for like 6 weeks but paintball its raw nice sport


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:42 PM~14475547
> *and a pair of Nike Shoks.....you can out run the balls..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


balls...my ass...vanilla's gun does't shoot balls,that shyt shoots bulets at 280 psi!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:44 PM~14475563
> *lmao nah watson like i said its for fun.. no 1 gets hurt ..trust im the 1st one to fck sum1 up if they got they gun up to high
> *


the rules wen i just to play was that from the neck down and also u cannot shoot from closer then 10ft


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:44 PM~14475573
> *balls...my ass...vanilla's gun does't shoot balls,that shyt shoots bulets at 280 psi!!!!
> *


  :0 
lol.lol.lol.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lmao ya ****** clowinin


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea we play 10ft rule but sometimes u get hit in the head but i dont try to hit in the head ..but i cant say the same for other ppl


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe+Jul 14 2009, 10:44 PM~14475563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YOU DAMN RITE I DID FOOL...DAMN PPL KILLING A ***** ALREADY AFTER THEY TAKE TEXZ


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 07:44 PM~14475573
> *balls...my ass...vanilla's gun does't shoot balls,that shyt shoots bulets at 280 psi!!!!
> *


yeah....you see him walk up with that and i turn around and gotta go................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:48 PM~14475619
> *yeah....you see him walk up with that and i turn around and gotta go................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shyt,fuck around i wont even get off the car....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:48 PM~14475616
> *yea we play 10ft rule but sometimes u get hit in the head but i dont try to hit in the head ..but i cant say the same for other ppl
> *


Yo.....quit reading profiles....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 07:50 PM~14475644
> *shyt,fuck around i wont even get off the car....
> *


or break out the real thing and say yo dog where you going with that..???? :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

jose ur funny.... so when i slap on my vest with the pods for extra balls and the 92cu tank on the back connect to my gun with a hose ull put it in drive and hall ass


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:50 PM~14475659
> *Yo.....quit reading profiles....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol... stalkerrr! ooooh! lmao hno: hno:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14474700
> *Anyone into paintballing???????
> 
> 
> ...


i play airsoft its like paintball but more of a military simulator with replicas that shoot 6mm bb's we got a field out on us27 and the silo on crome


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

STR8CLOWNIN LS
What it do Frank.....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

shit i wanna get me the BT TM7


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:47 PM~14475605
> *lmao ya ****** clowinin
> *


Ya easy for you to say.....everyone gott a 9mm type of guns & there you go with your ak-47


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 07:52 PM~14475699
> *lol... stalkerrr! ooooh! lmao  hno:  hno:
> *


Gotta keep an EYE on him.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

i play war senarios in the woods....does that field alow paintball


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:52 PM~14475687
> *jose ur funny.... so when i slap on my vest with the pods for extra balls and the 92cu tank on the back connect to my gun with a hose ull put it in drive and hall ass
> *


***** u using way to many wierd words for me...talking about 92cu and shyt...umm i think i have a bridal shower this sunday to go to,sorry guys cant make it...lmao....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 07:55 PM~14475731
> *Ya easy for you to say.....everyone gott a 9mm type of guns & there you go with your ak-47
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lmao AR-15 WATSON get it right...lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

this mofo said bridalshower wtf


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

sup jimmy


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 07:55 PM~14475741
> ****** u using way to many wierd words for me...talking about 92cu and shyt...umm i think i have a bridal shower this sunday to go to,sorry guys cant make it...lmao....
> *


Thats why he said saturday......he knew about your plans..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 10:53 PM~14475715
> *i play airsoft its like paintball but more of a military simulator with replicas that shoot 6mm bb's we got a field out on us27 and the silo on crome
> *


oh man,this ****** lost it also..he plays with airsoft guns...that shyts got to hurt...my homeboy shot me with a airsoft rifle and i was bleeding,no joke...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea them ball are solid at least paintballs break when they hit u them shit dont


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Might as well break out the pellet guns again.....  :0 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:57 PM~14475777
> *Thats why he said saturday......he knew about your plans..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 oh even better.sat i work...and so does monte24...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14475249
> *tippmanns are the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we play woodball fuck speed ball with all dem space guns
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

We used to play at the Army Penit in Miramar. I can't stand speedball. Shit's for trigger happy people who like to waste paintballs.

Afterall, it's one-shot-kills.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

heyyyvanilla is da s10 going to make a comeback?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jul 14 2009, 10:56 PM~14475750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im looking it up rite now on youtube


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good...sr.grumpy!!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

i agree trick or treat .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

look up tippmann a5 with ludachris upgrade


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:59 PM~14475801
> *oh even better.sat i work...and so does monte24...
> *


excuses.excuses.excuses. lmao!!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea im workin on it y wassa


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i got a friend with a tippp man and hes scared 2 play with the fully automatic boys


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:00 PM~14475825
> *:uh: Steve im fuckin for real dowg......I ant lol dowg you seen buddys gun
> im looking it up rite now on youtube
> *


yeah...i seen it......


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ima have to do a drive by ....at the dump


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 11:01 PM~14475848
> *excuses.excuses.excuses. lmao!!!!
> *


shyt,after seeing a gun like that,shyt...even my dead grandma has to work,shyt....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...arch_type=&aq=f


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i got a friend with a tippp man and hes scared 2 play with the fully automatic boys


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 08:01 PM~14475848
> *excuses.excuses.excuses. lmao!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 10:46 PM~14475587
> *the rules wen i just to play was that from the neck down and also u cannot shoot from closer then 10ft
> *


Neck down? Fool, I rather get shot in the mask. It's the most painless of them all. Anyway, when in a game, the adrenaline rush doesn't make the hits hurt at all. It's after you're done playing is when shit starts to hurt.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:01 PM~14475843
> *look up tippmann a5 with ludachris upgrade
> *


ok


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 11:02 PM~14475859
> *i got  a friend with a tippp man and hes scared 2 play with the fully automatic boys
> *


make that 2 tipp mans and the friend would be me!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 11:03 PM~14475868
> *shyt,after seeing a gun like that,shyt...even my dead grandma has to work,shyt....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea it only hurts me for a few seconds than all i have is red spot where i got hit


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

great now i gotaaa b at workk loooking over my shoulder


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

airsoft is what law enforcement uses for trainning, its pretty cool sport.
the guns we use fps ranges from 200-500fps

this video was filmed where we play "silo" off chrome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK5j3jv8AZk


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

this is how my shit shoots
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cMVahyKq90


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 08:04 PM~14475881
> *make that 2 tipp mans and the friend would be me!!!!
> *


nah........................ :0 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm surprised Magik hasn't jumped in yet. With his $2,532,453.00 guns. lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wats raw about air soft the guns look real


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ive been to krome that shits crazy to many ppl out there lookin to hurt ppl fck that


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

watson click that link i posted


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:06 PM~14475915
> *this is how my shit shoots
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cMVahyKq90
> *


dammm. dat shits a *smooth* criminal! lol. nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dpOAhXurSlc&feature


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ericks guns is prob kandyd out with pinstriping lol jk


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

batman did a camo paint job on his shit looks hard and its even harder to see in the woods


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

14X7 ALL CHROME *DAYTONS *FOR SALE $500 O.B.O. JUST THE RIMS.....NO RUST SUPPER CLEAN STAMPED......LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED 786-255-0170
WILL POST PICS TOMORROW.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 11:09 PM~14475965
> *ericks guns is prob  kandyd out with pinstriping  lol    jk
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Holy shit there's more action nd pages goin on talkin about paintball gun nd shit then of cars itself lol... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 raggedy pages of paint ball shit talking...lol...


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

another saturday morn at silo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2THIuRnerWw&feature=channel


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

fck it nuttin esle to talk about


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:06 PM~14475915
> *this is how my shit shoots
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cMVahyKq90
> *


 :0 Hell naw


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 14 2009, 11:12 PM~14476010
> *Holy shit there's more action nd pages goin on talkin about paintball gun nd shit then of cars itself lol... :biggrin:
> *


wut u wanna playyy??? lol.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ ur input is not wanted here :nono: jk ur ugly


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 08:13 PM~14476021
> *fck it nuttin esle to talk about
> *


but them u got the same dudes talking that this is a car forum.. i'll remember it for the next time they say some shit...lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 08:09 PM~14475965
> *ericks guns is prob  kandyd out with pinstriping  lol    jk
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Ur such a dork robert..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 11:13 PM~14476014
> *5 raggedy pages of paint ball shit talking...lol...
> *


so? nobody talks shit wen its girls!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

4 real this is the most action theres been on this page in the last 3 days


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

yall ****** getting a lil to into this shyt...ima have me a garnad...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 08:13 PM~14476014
> *5 raggedy pages of paint ball shit talking...lol...
> *


we can start posting up some mini-trucks.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 08:15 PM~14476054
> *so? nobody talks shit wen its girls!
> *


dam skippy notice 99 % got penis's in here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 11:15 PM~14476064
> *we can start posting up some mini-trucks.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

im down for mini's


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 08:15 PM~14476064
> *we can start posting up some mini-trucks.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 08:15 PM~14476045
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  ur  input is not wanted here :nono:  jk ur ugly
> *


Monte24 this is not a chatroom lol.. So take ur guns 2 paintball fest.. :tongue: :biggrin:

Btw ur uglier


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 11:16 PM~14476076
> *dam skippy notice 99 % got penis's in here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no shit homie


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 08:17 PM~14476101
> *no shit homie
> *


then stop complaining...lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 14 2009, 11:17 PM~14476096
> *Monte24 this is not a chatroom lol.. So take ur guns 2 paintball fest.. :tongue: :biggrin:
> 
> Btw ur uglier
> *


    lmao....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ima start that shit paintball fest


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 11:17 PM~14476077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he said post minis not mutbuckets...lol..j/k...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 08:17 PM~14476101
> *no shit homie
> *


what you dont like penis..??????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 11:18 PM~14476113
> *then stop complaining...lol
> *


ur the one complainin about all the pages about paintballin!?!! hellooo!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

still post wut u got


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:15 PM~14476064
> *we can start posting up some mini-trucks.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn I was only tryin to get a lil info now watch everyone start sayin I fuckd up the this topic 




















To bad I dont care


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lady desires since u dont want to talk about paintballin bring up a topic


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 08:20 PM~14476133
> *ur the one complainin about all the pages about paintballin!?!! hellooo!
> *


like she said


this is not a chatroom lol.. So take ur guns 2 paintball fest.. tongue.gif biggrin.gif


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 11:20 PM~14476137
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice...all it needed was a nice body drop and a clean as simple paint....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 11:20 PM~14476131
> *what you dont like penis..??????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao.....im straight.  of course


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:21 PM~14476143
> *Damn I was only tryin to get a lil info now watch everyone start sayin I fuckd up the this topic
> To bad I dont care
> *


watson here u go


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 11:20 PM~14476137
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 11:19 PM~14476130
> *he said post minis not mutbuckets...lol..j/k...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 11:22 PM~14476159
> *watson here u go
> 
> 
> ...


WTF.....IM STR8


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 11:23 PM~14476174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats wuzzaaa homie! puff puff pass!! lol  :0


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

nice but u kno wut i wanna see


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Buick Rydin High lets start posting up pics of naked ****** for the very few girls that there is on this shit since its ok 2 post naked pics of girls 4 these 99% penis's on here lol... we'll make sure that the pics of the naked guys are holding up paintball guns with lowriders in the background.. Nd if we can't find those pics then we'll find a few guys from here 2 pose 4 us nd we'll hit up either Who, Watson, Phil, Chulow or Dron 2 take the pics if they don't mind :biggrin: lol..


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14476155
> *nice...all it needed was a nice body drop and a clean as simple paint....
> *


thanx, i built it and never hit the streets sold it as soon as i got it to run cause i had no room for it i regret it.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 14 2009, 11:25 PM~14476195
> *Buick Rydin High lets start posting up pics of naked ****** for the very few girls that there is on this shit since its ok 2 post naked pics of girls 4 these 99% penis's on here lol... we'll make sure that the pics of the naked guys are holding up paintball guns with lowriders in the  background.. Nd if we can't find those pics then we'll find a few guys from here 2 pose 4 us nd we'll hit up either Who, Watson, Phil, Chulow or Dron 2 take the pics if they don't mind :biggrin: lol..
> *


not very funny,but hey....not my fight...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

wtf this is a dick free postin site ...u'll be banded for life...lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 11:21 PM~14476151
> *like she said
> this is not a chatroom lol.. So take ur guns 2 paintball fest.. tongue.gif biggrin.gif
> *


helllooo she playin!!! :uh: 
:roflmao: :buttkick: :machinegun:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 11:25 PM~14476205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS SEXY


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 11:25 PM~14476201
> *thanx, i built it and never hit the streets sold it as soon as i got it to run cause i had no room for it i regret it.
> *


mini's are like my blood...i used to have a vert toyota,back in the day...yes it was a lil buket,but it was vert...dam i wish i had a pic of that shyt...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sickassscion el coño tu madre


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:27 PM~14476225
> *THAT BITCH IS SEXY
> *


hell fuk yea


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 14 2009, 11:25 PM~14476195
> *Buick Rydin High lets start posting up pics of naked ****** for the very few girls that there is on this shit since its ok 2 post naked pics of girls 4 these 99% penis's on here lol... we'll make sure that the pics of the naked guys are holding up paintball guns with lowriders in the  background.. Nd if we can't find those pics then we'll find a few guys from here 2 pose 4 us nd we'll hit up either Who, Watson, Phil, Chulow or Dron 2 take the pics if they don't mind :biggrin: lol..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 08:26 PM~14476213
> *wtf this is a dick free postin site ...u'll be banded for life...lol
> *


X305...X786....and X954...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:26 PM~14476213
> *wtf this is a dick free postin site ...u'll be banded for life...lol
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 08:21 PM~14476150
> *lady desires since u dont want to talk about paintballin bring up a topic
> *


Lol I never said I didn't wanna talk about paintballin.. I just said that there's more action of talkin about that then cars lol.. Honestly I rather see this goin on where every1 is gettin along nd havin fun then beefin over stupid shit... although its true wut tito says a lot of ppl come up in here bitchin about this aint no chatroom nd shit nd 2 talk about cars... honestly I can careless wut ppl talk about here.. Like I said as long as every1 is gettin along nd havin fun that's all that matters 2 me :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

sup wayne...wuts good wit u


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

so tru lady d


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 11:29 PM~14476263
> *X305...X786....and X954...
> *


omg. lmao...... ya'll stay clownin"!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 11:28 PM~14476235
> *sickassscion    el coño  tu madre
> *


everyone i would like to take the time to announce that monte24s shall be being a daddy soon.... congradulations buddy....me since being ur REAL friend am happy for you...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 14 2009, 11:29 PM~14476271
> *Lol I never said I didn't wanna talk about paintballin.. I just said that there's more action of talkin about that then cars lol.. Honestly I rather see this goin on where every1 is gettin along nd havin fun then beefin over stupid shit...  a lot of ppl come up in here bitchin about this aint no chatroom nd shit nd 2 talk about cars... honestly I can careless wut ppl talk about here.. Like I said as long as every1 is gettin along nd havin fun that's all that matters 2 me :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Miss my '93......................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 14 2009, 09:12 PM~14476000
> *14X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS FOR SALE $500 O.B.O. JUST THE RIMS.....NO RUST SUPPER CLEAN STAMPED......LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED 786-255-0170
> WILL POST PICS TOMORROW.
> *




since it got pushed back in like 2 seconds back again! stilll for sale


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:32 PM~14476326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my dawgs tommys truck


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 08:29 PM~14476274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a mini.......................... :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 














It is tight work for real...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, BLAZED96, rollin-orange, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 305low, Still Hated, Born 2 Die, sickassscion, Patience Did Pay, lowbikeon20z, JuiCeD XtReMe, ROLLIN-4-LIFE, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO


dam.. dis shit deed' da' fuck up since we started talkin bout paintballin". lol... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 11:32 PM~14476321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was you for real?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yep yep like i said b4 the most action i seen in 3 days


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 08:33 PM~14476362
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, BLAZED96, rollin-orange, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 305low, Still Hated, Born 2 Die, sickassscion, Patience Did Pay, lowbikeon20z, JuiCeD XtReMe, ROLLIN-4-LIFE, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO
> dam.. dis shit deed' da' fuck up since we started talkin bout paintballin". lol... :biggrin:
> *


good lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 11:36 PM~14476391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a mini mi amigo...


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 08:34 PM~14476374
> *that was you for real?
> *


No...not that one..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: mine was on 13's..   
But that bitch is nice....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 08:31 PM~14476303
> *everyone i would like to take the time to announce that monte24s shall be being a daddy soon.... congradulations buddy....me since being ur REAL friend am happy for you...
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 11:36 PM~14476405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that isuzu was u back in the days?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 08:36 PM~14476401
> *not a mini mi amigo...
> *


i know just lov the way that 3wheel looks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 11:33 PM~14476343
> *thats my dawgs tommys truck
> *


Yo know him..........I just startd talkin to him from myspace buddy made kool


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 08:26 PM~14476213
> *wtf this is a dick free postin site ...u'll be banded for life...lol
> *


Trust me when I tell u that I'd be the first bitch 2 point out that that's the gayist thing a guy could do... like seriously... if I ever catch any of u posing nude or in fuckin speedos or elephant trunks I promise I'll hunt u down nd bend u over (cuz im short lol) nd kick u in the ass lol.. I just said that playing around nd 2 make a point... ya'll are guys its understandable that u wanna see or post up pics of naked hoes but then I don't wanna hear that bullshit that omg this is a lowrider forum nd bla bla bla cuz yea naked girls don't have 2 do with cars lol.. Anywho who cares if that's wut excites u y te pica el coco de go 4 it lol..


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

flacos jeep was hard as fck


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 11:37 PM~14476409
> *No...not that one..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: mine was on 13's..
> But that bitch is nice....
> *


oh...cuz that bitch is on twisted vistas...those are like dubs in the donk game,and daytons in the low low game...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 08:36 PM~14476405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a fan of reverse 4 link but looks good though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 11:36 PM~14476391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds+Jul 14 2009, 07:08 PM~14475054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 14 2009, 08:39 PM~14476448
> *Trust me when I tell u that I'd be the first bitch 2 point out that that's the gayist thing a guy could do... like seriously... if I ever catch any of u posing nude or in fuckin speedos or elephant trunks I promise I'll hunt u down nd bend u over (cuz im short lol) nd kick u in the ass lol.. I just said that playing around nd 2 make a point... ya'll are guys its understandable that u wanna see or post up pics of naked hoes but then I don't wanna hear that bullshit that omg this is a lowrider forum nd bla bla bla cuz yea naked girls don't have 2 do with cars lol.. Anywho who cares if that's wut excites u y te pica el coco de go 4 it lol..
> *


hey we talking cars here and guns :biggrin: :biggrin: dejalo pa myspace


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14476481
> *hey we talking cars here and guns  :biggrin:  :biggrin: dejalo pa myspace
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 11:38 PM~14476429
> *i know just lov the way that 3wheel looks
> *


yea it looks sick...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lol lady d ur funny dont take it to the heart i was just bullshitin but car n hoes go together like peanut butter n jelly cant have one with out the other


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:41 PM~14476493
> *lol lady d ur funny dont take it to the heart i was just bullshitin but car n hoes go together like peanut butter n jelly cant have one with out the other
> *


yep....x23049823049


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

este si e un pingu


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14476493
> *lol lady d ur funny dont take it to the heart i was just bullshitin but car n hoes go together like peanut butter n jelly cant have one with out the other
> *


Yea ur right cuz look at my avatar lol.. It says it all except for the hoe thing lol..

Nd laz look it here homeboy no te hagas el pepe pinguo ok :tongue:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

typically guy talks about cars, money , girls , food and xbox all in that order


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 08:45 PM~14476554
> *typically guy talks about cars, money , girls , food and xbox all in that order
> *


hell yea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 11:48 PM~14476594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about...woot.woot.!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

FOR SALE 2006 SUZUKI LTR 450 CLEANEST ONE YOU'LL FIND! MAYBE 15HRS ON IT.ALL STOCK COME WITH 6 PACK RACK AND CUSTOM FRONT BUMPER! *$250*












ANY QUESTIONS 786-255-0170


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 10:39 PM~14476460
> *not a fan of reverse 4 link but looks good though
> *


only other choice was a foward link with a 2door gas tank behind axle but could only run 20's when i was building the truck i wanted to be the only 4door laying frame on 22's still havent seen one in South fla only up in o-town area theres a flat black one on 22'-24 bodied lots of 2 door around thoe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0tNZjW3toI&feature=related


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a classic pic..


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Watson......he said he knows you......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 08:50 PM~14476627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:49 PM~14476610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS BUILDS SOME CLEAN ASS WHIPS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

my boy ryans blazer
































and my boy johns truck


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:41 PM~14476493
> *lol lady d ur funny dont take it to the heart i was just bullshitin but car n hoes go together like peanut butter n jelly cant have one with out the other
> *


it true... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yep they sure do


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 11:51 PM~14476649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NAAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 11:51 PM~14476653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes in my team!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 08:50 PM~14476643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those two were bad ass.............


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

escalade hopping with bags.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z95zLh-mmVk&feature=related


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

damn white boys come up with sum crazy shit


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 11:53 PM~14476681
> *my boy ryans blazer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:50 PM~14476627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Watsonville lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 10:53 PM~14476681
> *my boy ryans blazer
> 
> 
> ...



thats the one i was talking about , you know them boys from brandenton??? i know donnie with the izuzu and kenny with a 2 door blazer i talk to them on southflorida truck scene some good ass fabricators


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 11:54 PM~14476699
> *escalade hopping with bags.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z95zLh-mmVk&feature=related
> *


thats raw as fuck..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 11:51 PM~14476649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

so whos going to that show at the beach


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ohhhhh man ders going to be ppl mad 2m thers like 20 new pages


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

fck it bout time this shit been dead


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 11:57 PM~14476759
> *ohhhhh man ders going to be ppl mad 2m    thers like 20 new pages
> *


yea yea yea...and if it isnt the new baby daddy!!!! how you doing sir....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 14 2009, 08:56 PM~14476742
> *thats the one i was talking about , you know them boys from brandenton??? i know donnie with the izuzu and kenny with a 2 door blazer i talk to them on southflorida truck scene some good ass fabricators
> *


yea its floridatruckscene.com im on there to as Tito yea them boys from shop 87.. cool dudes


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 14 2009, 10:57 PM~14476750
> *thats raw as fuck..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:58 PM~14476776
> *fck it bout time this shit been dead
> *


exactly.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey how :werd: que lowridergame305 is not on


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 11:57 PM~14476759
> *ohhhhh man ders going to be ppl mad 2m    thers like 20 new pages
> *


so wut??!!! fuck it...lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 15 2009, 12:00 AM~14476817
> *hey how :werd:  que lowridergame305 is not on
> *


thats very true....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

en que andra ese chamaco


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 10:15 PM~14476064
> *we can start posting up some mini-trucks.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











this is what my ride used to look like... its gettin a lil bit of a change :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

nice ram but not a mini


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

watson nothin personal just found it funny


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 14 2009, 11:03 PM~14476874
> *nice ram but not a mini
> *


just tryin to add up dat pic since were actually talkin bout trucks on here lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 14 2009, 09:04 PM~14476885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol hahaha my boy nate from no regrets


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jul 14 2009, 09:05 PM~14476910
> *just tryin to add up dat pic since were actually talkin bout trucks on here lol
> *


Shit.....post some more...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

just fckin wit u ..ur truck is tight work and ur actually postin ur shit now some 1 esles


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

dat 1500 dat says rollin in the rollpan is hard ass fuck


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 11:06 PM~14476943
> *dat  1500  dat says rollin in the rollpan is hard  ass fuck
> *


x2


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 09:06 PM~14476943
> *dat  1500  dat says rollin in the rollpan is hard  ass fuck
> *


yea that rich(the reverend) my chapter president


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

anyone want a jensen double din 400 o.b.o


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 09:05 PM~14476925
> *lol hahaha my boy nate from no regrets
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:banghead: holy shit!!! so many pagessss. it went from "AOL Chatrooms: Miami3" to the random picture post. 

by the way that slammed flat black jimmy is serioussssssss :wow:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

DAYTONS 14X7 $500





































EL CAMINO PARTS FOR SALE 
$150 PER DOOR NO GLASS








BUMBPER $50








FRONT HEADER COMPLETE $200








FENDERS $100 DRIVER REALLY CLEAN...PASS $50 NEEDS SOME WORK TOWARDS THE FRONT BOTTOM...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

my boy wayne from rollin


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

heres an old vid when i had titanium drag blocks on it.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 14 2009, 09:11 PM~14477023
> *:banghead: holy shit!!! so many pagessss. it went from "AOL Chatrooms: Miami3" to the random picture post.
> 
> by the way that slammed flat black jimmy is serioussssssss    :wow:
> *


not random sofla trucks


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

i guess ill post.
Before.....

























the new toy


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

wanyes always coming up wit some crazy shit .......luv his ideas


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Jul 14 2009, 09:12 PM~14477056
> *i guess ill post.
> Before.....
> 
> ...


S-10 is nice.......     or was it a GMC...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 14 2009, 09:11 PM~14477023
> *:banghead: holy shit!!! so many pagessss. it went from "AOL Chatrooms: Miami3" to the random picture post.
> 
> by the way that slammed flat black jimmy is serioussssssss    :wow:
> *


Jump in big dog............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 14 2009, 11:09 PM~14475965
> *ericks guns is prob  kandyd out with pinstriping  lol    jk
> *


naw its more likely to be a primered up, thrown somewhere behind his house in pieces. :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks fcked up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wen we started on the sonoma


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 09:19 PM~14477158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this is random...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

will trade the DAYTONS FOR SOME COMPLETE ALL GOLD 13X7'S WITH TIRES------ NON FADED


DAYTONS 14X7 $500


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

goodnite miami :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14477194
> *now this is random...lol
> *











lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 09:25 PM~14477271
> *goodnite miami :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


            :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 09:25 PM~14477271
> *goodnite miami :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


lol domilona :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

lol every1 is stuck like 20 pgs back...lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

im out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 15 2009, 12:13 AM~14477075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE C10 ARE NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

im out also...goodnite everyone...see everyone at the hangout if not taco bell on 49st...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow it took me awhile 2 go back thru all these pages.. Even the last 4 pages that I haven't been on were a bitch 2 get 2 especially that im reading nd writing all this shit thru a sidekick lol.. I feel bad for whoever gets on lay it low thru their phone..

Anywho im outties ppl... GOODNITE :wave:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 14 2009, 11:17 PM~14477130
> *naw its more likely to be a primered up, thrown somewhere behind his house in pieces.  :biggrin:
> *


lmao!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 15 2009, 12:17 AM~14477130
> *naw its more likely to be a primered up, thrown somewhere behind his house in pieces.  :biggrin:
> *



lol!!!


It's somewhere in my closet. Missing the ball stop.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 07:45 PM~14474737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnn there looking serious..soon ill be chopping them up lol the real 4 door king lmao


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 05:47 PM~14474059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


818 RYDER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good morning mia.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

nice post ups watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Jul 15 2009, 09:27 AM~14479830
> *nice post ups watson
> *


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Just bought my first home. Now its moving time. 

Anyone know a local place not walmart or lowes or home depot or storage that sells box's cheap? Don't wanna pay 5 to 6 dollars a box.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 15 2009, 09:55 AM~14479955
> *Just bought my first home. Now its moving time.
> 
> Anyone know a local place not walmart or lowes or home depot or storage that sells box's cheap? Don't wanna pay 5 to 6 dollars a box.
> *


That's whats up...Im happy for you homie


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2009, 09:00 AM~14479985
> *That's whats up...Im happy for you homie
> *


Thanks now that I got the family thing right hopfully I can get back to my Fleetwood now that I got a garage. So sick of fucken apartments and jack-boys.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 15 2009, 10:05 AM~14480006
> *Thanks now that I got the family thing right hopfully I can get back to my Fleetwood now that I got a garage So sick of fucken apartments and .jack-boys.
> *


Around here nobody likes lowriders(just the lil kids,askin me to make it jump)but if you on 22"s or better & you slipin they will take ur shit 


I took this pic 3 days ago


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP TITO


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I HAVE A 98 CADY DEVILLE CLEAN AC BURGANSY LEATHER , BURGANDY CANVAS FULL TOP CHROME HOUSE GRILL , CHROME CADY STOCKS WITH BRANDNEW VOGUE TIRES AC PIPIN NEW TUNE UP RUNS N DRIVES BEAUTIFUL.. WILLING TO TRADE FOR A CLEAN 87-88 CUTLASS PM ME IF INTERESTED... :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2009, 07:27 AM~14480132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie wut a bad 1... that sucks dude... ppl are dicks... :nono:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP LADY D...SUP EDDIE....SUP JORGE


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO... THATS LIKE VERY FUC'D UP THERE... BE GLAD THEY NOT HARD UP FOR THE TEENAGE WHEELS!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 15 2009, 11:31 AM~14480565
> *Damn homie wut a bad 1... that sucks dude... ppl are dicks... :nono:
> *


Ya that shit is fuckd up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This what im talking about phil




<img src=\'http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c23/Euro2low/Gucci%20Regal/DSC_0225.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c23/Euro2low/Gucci%20Regal/DSC_0227.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

She sexy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 15 2009, 08:36 AM~14480602
> *SUP LADY D...SUP EDDIE....SUP JORGE
> *


sup homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THATS WHAT U TALKIN BOUT PHIL... WE KNO U TALKIN BOUT THE CHIC... SHYT SHE LOOKIN LIKE SHE DONT WANT TO TAKE THE PHOTO, LIKE ITS HOT OR SOMETHING!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 15 2009, 12:03 PM~14480858
> *THATS WHAT U TALKIN BOUT PHIL... WE KNO U TALKIN BOUT THE CHIC... SHYT SHE LOOKIN LIKE SHE DONT WANT TO TAKE THE PHOTO, LIKE ITS HOT OR SOMETHING!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO... WHATS CRACCIN WITH HER STOMACH AND ASS


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT NICE PICS


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto and hydraulics
1755 w 31pl hialeah fl
786-380-6468 anytime 24hr calls
all car accessories & parts for"
oem/restoration for car 1920 to 1980 any car
modified restoration
custom/street hydraulics set ups and parts
custom air bags kits
auto sound 
custom wheels 20inch to 32inch in stock
custom wire wheels spinner, hammers , adapters 
dayton,gc wire wheels,og wire wheels,zenith wire
155-80-13 -175-70-14 ,extra white wall tires,520s 
hydraulics batteries
lambo doors
custom built suspension
custom interior
custom pinstriping and murals
the new lowrider shop we talk to anybody no matter what money you have
we have love for everybody you feel me :biggrin:  
call anytime for price on anything 786-380-6468 24hr call anytime homies  :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14476159
> *watson here u go
> 
> 
> ...


I got about $3000 in paintball gear. I havent played since January  ,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 15 2009, 12:17 PM~14480965
> *I got about $3000 in paintball gear. I havent played since January   ,
> *


:0 Any pics of your gun???


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I NEED SOME WHEELS


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2009, 07:37 AM~14480185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he should've had Geico??


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN WIT SOME 13'S


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANY BODY... NEED PUMPS I NEED 13'S


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 15 2009, 09:33 AM~14481101
> *he should've had Geico??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2009, 11:57 AM~14480797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its raw when you can see the ass from the front lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 15 2009, 11:55 AM~14481305
> *Its raw when you can see the ass from the front lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 15 2009, 09:55 AM~14481305
> *Its raw when you can see the ass from the front lol
> *


dam i was gonna stay quite but since errbody saying something bout this pic dammmm wat da fuck dat issssssssssssssssssss de pinga mi hermano eso no hay nadie que se la meta de pinga


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 15 2009, 08:14 AM~14480419
> *I HAVE A 98 CADY DEVILLE CLEAN AC BURGANSY LEATHER , BURGANDY CANVAS FULL TOP CHROME HOUSE GRILL , CHROME CADY STOCKS WITH BRANDNEW VOGUE TIRES AC PIPIN NEW TUNE UP RUNS N DRIVES BEAUTIFUL.. WILLING TO TRADE FOR A CLEAN 87-88 CUTLASS PM ME IF INTERESTED... :biggrin:
> *


dam ***** you want another cutty imma call jd da cutty man lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ESTA DE PINGA


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^ strip club leftovers... :barf:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

CENTRO RETIREY


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

que pedo loco :wave:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Imma have to look at her from my computer, on the sidekick she looks alright lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

bitch looks like she got shot in the stomach wit a shotgun


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 15 2009, 10:09 AM~14481450
> *dam ***** you want another cutty imma call jd da cutty man lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEA FOOL I CANT LIVE WITOT A CUTTY ***** I LV MY MAX BUT AINT NOTHING LK AN OLDSCHOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

OYE Y EL BICHO FEO ESE POSTED UP NEXT TO DAMIONS OLD REGAL GOD DAM....


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 15 2009, 10:38 AM~14481712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. :biggrin: tremenda crakera!!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 15 2009, 11:38 AM~14481712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 15 2009, 10:45 AM~14481771
> *OYE Y EL BICHO FEO ESE POSTED UP NEXT TO DAMIONS OLD REGAL GOD DAM....
> *


FOR REAL DAWG THEY TRIED THAT ***** FOOL CON EL ESPANTA PAJARO ESE ESTA FEA CON PINGA LA SOCIA NI CON LA PINGA DE OTRO ME LA SINGO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 15 2009, 11:05 AM~14481940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAW


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 15 2009, 12:06 PM~14482619
> *RAW
> *



***** LET ME KNOW IF U FIND ANYBDY WANA MAKE A DEAL FOR MY CADY TO TRADE FOR A CUTLASS THE CADY RAW I HAVE IT ON CRAIGSLIST UNDER CUTLASS/TRADE I JUST WANT A CUTLASS BAD..
:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 15 2009, 12:23 PM~14482811
> ****** LET ME KNOW IF U FIND ANYBDY WANA MAKE A DEAL FOR MY CADY TO TRADE FOR A CUTLASS THE CADY RAW  I HAVE IT ON CRAIGSLIST UNDER CUTLASS/TRADE I JUST WANT A CUTLASS BAD..
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah fool i'll let you know. yo pm your cell phone number cus i dont have it i thought i had save it last time fool


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Jul 15 2009, 10:20 AM~14481549
> *que pedo loco  :wave:
> *


que la verga loco!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn this bitch is slow today


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

anyone have a bigbody house grill up 4 sale?


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*

13x7 = $450
14x7 =$460

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal RWD)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool or lead hammer is also included. 


Other sizes available upon order: 15, 16, 18, 20, 22. 



PM for purchase.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HERES A B4 N AFTER......


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 15 2009, 09:58 AM~14481330
> *:roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I C U WHORING IT UP SOUNDS OF REVENGE... :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Jul 15 2009, 01:53 PM~14483718
> *Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!
> 
> 13x7 = $450
> ...


BRING A DIPLAY OVER BY BROWARD CUSTOMS HIT ME UP FOR MY INFO


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 15 2009, 02:00 PM~14483786
> *HERES A B4 N AFTER......
> 
> 
> ...


THAT THERE ANT NO JOKE :thumbsup:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR 24'S WITH SKINNIES THAT WILL FIT A 67 CHEVY HIT ME UP IF SOME1 GOT FOR SALE


----------



## cookie_13 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 14 2009, 09:55 PM~14476713
> *lmao!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wave: :wave: 
hey ma how was orlando? damn i wanted to ride but you know shit happens


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jul 15 2009, 03:38 PM~14484914
> *LOOKIN FOR 24'S WITH SKINNIES THAT WILL FIT A 67 CHEVY HIT ME UP IF SOME1 GOT FOR SALE
> *



SELLING 24S WITH 255/30R 24S OF MY MAXIMA THEY R BRANDNEW TIRES BRANDNEW NO SCRATCHES OR DENTS ON ANY OF THE RIMS $1500..


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

_* i got an 88' olds. cutlass with a v-8 flowmasters and fiber glass dash the only thing is the car is tookin apart im asking 3,300 will ecxept trades call me at 786-278-2507 :machinegun: :420: *_


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

LOOKING FOR AN 87-88 CUTLASS CLEAN BUILT ,WILLING TO TRADE 98 CADY DEVILLE CLEAN CHROME HS GRILL CHROME STOCKS WITH VOGUE AC LEATHER WILL POST UP PICS IN A BIT... :biggrin: PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

THIS TOPIC IS DEAD AS HELL TODAY WOW... :0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

HAITIAN HOPPERS INDA HOUSE HELL START THIS TOPIC MOVING.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jul 15 2009, 12:33 PM~14481101
> *he should've had Geico??
> *


lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jul 15 2009, 01:13 PM~14481478
> *^ strip club leftovers... :barf:
> *


 :0 Damn that's fuckd up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 15 2009, 08:29 PM~14486043
> *HAITIAN HOPPERS INDA HOUSE HELL START THIS TOPIC MOVING.. :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hangout 2 night?????


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo if anybody interested on this deal holla at my boy cutlassrhyder-jd
98 deville ac runs perfect burgandy leather hs grill chrome stocks with brandnew vogue tires 3gs or will trade for 87 or 88 clean cutlass


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

SOME OLD PICS


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>_*88' cut 4 sale! 786-278-2507 open for trades!*_</span>


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> SOME OLD PICS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LUVIN THAT GREEN COUPE


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Selling this 13" booty kit, dont need it anymore, its ready 2 mount......taking offers offers


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Jul 15 2009, 04:38 PM~14484914
> *LOOKIN FOR 24'S WITH SKINNIES THAT WILL FIT A 67 CHEVY HIT ME UP IF SOME1 GOT FOR SALE
> *


hit me up tomarrow i can get you some cheap  786-380-6468


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THIS SHITS DEAD IN HERE TONITE


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jul 15 2009, 07:17 PM~14487092
> *Selling this 13" booty kit, dont need it anymore, its ready 2 mount......taking offers offers
> 
> *


 :0 clean ,good luck on the sale :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

shit


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 15 2009, 10:38 AM~14481712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

got back from the hangout that shit was dead!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

doc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!what they do


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 15 2009, 01:05 PM~14481940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I GUESS YA'LL SHOULD'VE TALKED ABOUT PAINTBALL GUNS AGAIN 2DAY CUZ DE PINGA THIS SHIT HAS BEEN DEAD ND THE PAINTBALL GUN TOPIC HAD FUCKIN LIKE 10 PAGES OR MORE ND SHIT LOL.. ANYWHO GOODNITE GUYS.. Y DEJA LA POBRE MULATICA TRANQUILA EN LA FOTO CON EL REGAL DE DAMEAN.. QUE MALO SON USTEDES LOL.. BEHAVE GUYS! 

NITE NITE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sickassscion QUE BOLAAAA


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 16 2009, 01:56 AM~14489403
> *sickassscion  QUE BOLAAAA
> *


***** go to bed...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo how was the hangout?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN LOCS...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats craccin


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

_*i got an 88' olds. cutlass with a v-8 flowmasters and fiber glass dash the only thing is the car is tookin apart im asking 3,300 will ecxept trades call me at 786-278-2507 *_


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 15 2009, 05:38 PM~14486110
> *yo if anybody interested on this deal holla at my boy cutlassrhyder-jd
> 98 deville ac runs perfect burgandy leather hs grill chrome stocks with brandnew vogue tires 3gs or will trade for 87 or 88 clean cutlass
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this car interior and motor and what is the milegae!!!
might have a buyer for it i know someone looking for sumn like this


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

does any body have a stock steering wheel for a BOXCHEVY needit asap


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 16 2009, 12:04 AM~14489853
> *yo how was the hangout?
> *


KAKA!!! :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 16 2009, 07:31 AM~14491106
> *KAKA!!! :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

here ya'll go one more time if anyone interested on this deal holla at my boy cutlassrhyder-jd

98 deville ac runs perfect burgandy leather hs grill chrome stocks with brandnew vogue tires 3gs or will trade for 87 or 88 clean cutlass


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 16 2009, 07:25 AM~14491067
> *does any body have a stock steering wheel for a BOXCHEVY  needit asap
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: hustler


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yooooo!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 16 2009, 08:22 AM~14491508
> *yooooo!
> *


 :wave: hey, tito...what up?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 16 2009, 08:33 AM~14491586
> *:wave: hey, tito...what up?
> *


sup mami how u doing?


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

FOR SALE 700.00 VERY NICE TWO WEEKS OLD 10INCH LIP


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats up MIAMI TRUCK'N fest !


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 16 2009, 09:09 AM~14491907
> *sup mami how u doing?
> *


 :biggrin: chillin'.. u going to the convention this sunday?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jul 16 2009, 12:27 PM~14492083
> *Whats up MIAMI TRUCK'N fest !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you forgot miami paintball fest too.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jul 16 2009, 12:27 PM~14492083
> *Whats up MIAMI TRUCK'N fest !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

WUZ UP MIAMI YO DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME STOCK RIMS FOR 02 DODGE RAM I NEED ALL FOUR ???


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 16 2009, 09:41 AM~14491653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow. now thats a bad ass euro


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Jul 16 2009, 09:21 AM~14492028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THEY FIT AND WHAT SIZE


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 16 2009, 12:35 PM~14493229
> *WHAT THEY FIT  AND WHAT SIZE
> *


 22 INCH AND THEY CAME OF A GMC PICKUP LET KNOW THANKS FOR ASKING


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 16 2009, 09:44 AM~14492220
> *:biggrin: chillin'.. u going to the convention this sunday?
> *


na i might be at the car show up in wpb this weekend..dont know yet, y u going?


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 16 2009, 09:17 AM~14491468
> *here ya'll go one more time if anyone interested on this deal holla at my boy cutlassrhyder-jd
> 
> 98 deville ac runs perfect burgandy leather hs grill chrome stocks with brandnew vogue tires 3gs or will trade for 87 or 88 clean cutlass
> ...


Damn that bitch is clean :0 ...wish I had 3g's laying around...wish I could sell the wifey's 99 Explorer to get the money....


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 16 2009, 12:35 PM~14493229
> *WHAT THEY FIT  AND WHAT SIZE
> *


 ALSO COME WITH CHROME TRIMS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 16 2009, 12:27 PM~14493705
> *na i might be at the car show up in wpb this weekend..dont know yet, y u going?
> *


i might go.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chevyboy01, LeXxTaCy :wave: :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

HEY LEXXTACY WHAT SHOW IS IN WPB???


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn slow today


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 12:47 PM~14493907
> *HEY LEXXTACY WHAT SHOW IS IN WPB???
> *


in wpb its sat http://www.thenewx1023.com/pages/4295583.p...ntentId=3910506


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

The homeboy Wats*e*n came by the shop and took some pics....





































































:cheesy: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 16 2009, 12:43 PM~14493868
> *chevyboy01, LeXxTaCy :wave:  :wave:
> *


 uffin: hey! uffin: what's good?!?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 12:47 PM~14493907
> *HEY LEXXTACY WHAT SHOW IS IN WPB???
> *


i didn't know about a wpb show, but i am aware of the show that will be held on sunday @ the miami beach convention center.. :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

IM NOT SURE WHICH ONE WILL BE BETTER I KNOW WPB GOTTA ALOT OF MINIS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 01:17 PM~14494236
> *IM NOT SURE WHICH ONE WILL BE BETTER I KNOW WPB GOTTA ALOT OF MINIS
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 96' lincoln, 94pimplac, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, SOUND OF REVENGE
> *



:uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 03:19 PM~14494259
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

oye tito is that show gonna be at where they used to have blood drag??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn dawg first ***** in the game to lay some candy swasticas


> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 03:04 PM~14494094
> *The homeboy Watsen came by the shop and took some pics....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 16 2009, 04:40 PM~14494438
> *damn dawg first ***** in the game to lay some candy swasticas
> *



lol yeah, the homeboy *n*eer got loose on the murals. 


:biggrin: 


















That's what happens when you're bored as fuck from working on that pos all day. lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 04:04 PM~14494094
> *The homeboy Watsen came by the shop and took some pics....
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: There you go again tryin to start some shit..............


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 16 2009, 04:45 PM~14494485
> *:biggrin: There you go again tryin to start some shit..............
> *



Lol bro, if I wanted to start some shit, I would.
It was a fucking joke. If you can't fucking take it tough shit. 
It wasn't even a joke about you. It was just random.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 04:47 PM~14494504
> *Lol bro, if I wanted to start some shit, I would.
> It was a fucking joke. If you can't fucking take it tough shit.
> It wasn't even a joke about you. It was just random.
> *


Damn fool who said I was mad big dowg....If I was made why would I had replyd with a smiley face???????????Im soooo already use to you & your jokes it dont even get to me anymore


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And plus, if I wanted to make fun of you, I could have googled "****" and then put "mr lowrider305" on the bottom. Then I would be making fun of you.

If you get mad over some bullshit like that, then you have a problem.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 16 2009, 04:53 PM~14494547
> *Damn fool who said I was mad big dowg....If I was made why would I had replyd with a smiley face???????????Im soooo already use to you & your jokes it dont even get to me anymore
> *



I'm not saying that you are mad. I didn't expect you to get mad over that.
I'm saying that I'm not trying to get you mad, or trying to "start shit". 
:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 04:53 PM~14494549
> *And plus, if I wanted to make fun of you, I could have googled "****" and then put "mr lowrider305" on the bottom. Then I would be making fun of you.
> 
> If you get mad over some bullshit like that, then you have a problem.
> *


Naw im cool 



> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 04:54 PM~14494562
> *I'm not saying that you are mad. I didn't expect you to get mad over that.
> I'm saying that I'm not trying to get you mad, or trying to "start shit".
> :cheesy:
> *


Ya I know fool


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And I drew all over the roof of that p.o.s. so Alex would be forced to sand that shit down. 

My plan failed when rain washed away the fake ass dollar store "sharpies". Fucking shits say "Sharivoue" instead of Sharpie....lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

....i just found this hahaha


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 16 2009, 04:59 PM~14494619
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 16 2009, 04:59 PM~14494619
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, that shit belongs in the Broward Fest.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 04:58 PM~14494603
> *And I drew all over the roof of that p.o.s. so Alex would be forced to sand that shit down.
> 
> My plan failed when rain washed away the fake ass dollar store "sharpies". Fucking shits say "Sharivoue" instead of Sharpie....lol
> *


why......I just dont know what happend to his tailgate?????but his truck was nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 16 2009, 04:59 PM~14494619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 16 2009, 05:02 PM~14494644
> *why......I just dont know what happend to his tailgate?????but his truck was nice
> *



Single stage looks like crap. It looked good at first, but after a while it became dull. 
The tailgate has so much bondo, it looked like cellulite. lol
He bought a new bed, and bought the full skin for the back, along with filler plates to shave the tail lights. We're doing it right this time. He rushed it last time.

And we have video of what happened to the tail gate...lol It'll be posted once he uploads it. lol

And it's getting painted a different color. 

:cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 16 2009, 03:29 PM~14494335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*JuiCeD XtReMe*










:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 05:05 PM~14494685
> *Single stage looks like crap. It looked good at first, but after a while it became dull.
> The tailgate has so much bondo, it looked like cellulite. lol
> He bought a new bed, and bought the full skin for the back, along with filler plates to shave the tail lights. We're doing it right this time. He rushed it last time.
> ...


ok str8


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up lexx


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 14 2009, 10:22 PM~14477221
> *will trade the DAYTONS FOR SOME COMPLETE ALL GOLD 13X7'S WITH TIRES------ NON FADED
> DAYTONS 14X7 $500
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 16 2009, 02:24 PM~14494878
> *wat up lexx
> *


YOO! What up, Sucioooo!?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 01:24 PM~14494297
> *oye tito is that show gonna be at where they used to have blood drag??
> *


i dont really remember where b.d. was at but its at the south florida fairgrounds inside the buildidng.. its a inside show.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

STR-8 WHO ESLE U KNO GOING UP THERE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 03:09 PM~14495366
> *STR-8 WHO ESLE U KNO GOING UP THERE
> *


me, rich, jose and some other dude. that i know of!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 02:04 PM~14494094
> *The homeboy Watsen came by the shop and took some pics....
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be showing the cutlass whodie lmao..that p.o.s..look at torta fucking shit up


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2009, 02:02 PM~14494642
> *Wait, that shit belongs in the Broward Fest.
> *


whats that mean


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lookin for abox chevy steering wheelllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

*
Hey whats up everyone.

Well just want to let everyone know, If any one need any kind of insurance, let me know.

Iam now able to sell Auto Insurance, Comercial auto insurance, Homeowners Insurance and Etc.

For the car's i can get anyone with Collector car Insurance.


If any one has ne questions you can call me at 786-553-3967 if i dont p/u leave me a v/m or send me a quick PM advising me what type of insurance you need.

Spread the word*


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































....WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 01 OR NEWER TAHOE OR YUKON......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dis shit got murdered!!


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

sup miami...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Blah boring lol


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

EL CAMINO DRIVER FENDER AND BOTH DOORS FOR SALE ......BUMPER, PASS FENDER AND HEADER PANEL SOLD!


$100-FENDER AND $250 BOTH DOORS....


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 16 2009, 06:03 PM~14495910
> *this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> 
> ...



here we go agin. JUNK THEM SHITS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 16 2009, 06:13 PM~14497007
> *here we go agin. JUNK THEM SHITS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jul 15 2009, 08:17 PM~14487092
> *Selling this 13" booty kit, dont need it anymore, its ready 2 mount......taking offers offers
> 
> *


how much you wanna let it go 4


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 15 2009, 06:38 PM~14486110
> *yo if anybody interested on this deal holla at my boy cutlassrhyder-jd
> 98 deville ac runs perfect burgandy leather hs grill chrome stocks with brandnew vogue tires 3gs or will trade for 87 or 88 clean cutlass
> 
> ...


wuts da mileage


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jul 16 2009, 07:08 PM~14497540
> *wuts da mileage
> *


113020 miles


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 16 2009, 06:03 PM~14495910
> *this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> 
> ...


Drop the price you might sell it, economy is bad.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale custom back plates for hydraulics pumps  
















kings auto hydraulics
1755 w 31pl hl fl
786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto-hydraulics
1755 w 31pl hl fl
786-380-6468
we carry all dayton line from spinner to rims atp  
































and we carry 520s tires 13-14 reg white wall or extra ww


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Lowridergame305, DANNY305 :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

jit, Lowridergame305...SUP


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

this sunday 1230-630

SATURDAY ROLL IN FROM 1PM-9PM










INDOOR A/C SHOW

DG


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 08:09 PM~14498162
> *jit, Lowridergame305...SUP
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 16 2009, 11:05 PM~14498116
> *Lowridergame305, DANNY305  :wave:
> *



WAS UP GIRL HOPE ALL IS GOOD


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ANYONE GOING TO DA SHOW ON SUN????


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Sup LARGE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto hydraulics
1755 w 31pl hl fl
786-380-6468
we carry all line of custom hydraulics and custom piston
any size you what


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

wassa ~RoLl1NReGaL~


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 16 2009, 08:09 PM~14498163
> *this sunday 1230-630
> 
> SATURDAY ROLL IN FROM 1PM-9PM
> ...











WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scarface, Born 2 Die, *~RoLl1NReGaL~, DOUBLE-O*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jul 16 2009, 08:29 PM~14498378
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scarface, Born 2 Die, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, DOUBLE-O, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> ...


what it is FOOLS..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GRAND HUSTLE what it is sir....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 16 2009, 07:53 PM~14497993
> *king auto-hydraulics
> 1755 w 31pl hl fl
> 786-380-6468
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 16 2009, 12:46 PM~14492238
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you forgot miami paintball fest too.....
> *


LMAO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 16 2009, 01:18 AM~14489072
> *I GUESS YA'LL SHOULD'VE TALKED ABOUT PAINTBALL GUNS AGAIN 2DAY CUZ DE PINGA THIS SHIT HAS BEEN DEAD ND THE PAINTBALL GUN TOPIC HAD FUCKIN LIKE 10 PAGES OR MORE ND SHIT LOL.. ANYWHO GOODNITE GUYS.. Y DEJA LA POBRE MULATICA TRANQUILA EN LA FOTO CON EL REGAL DE DAMEAN.. QUE MALO SON USTEDES LOL.. BEHAVE GUYS!
> 
> NITE NITE
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cookie_13_@Jul 15 2009, 06:44 PM~14484986
> *:wave:  :wave:
> hey ma how was orlando? damn i wanted to ride but you know shit happens
> *


ACTUALLY I ENDED UP NOT GOIN... DID SUM OTHA SHIT.. I GO TO ORLANDO TWICE A MONTH SO THERE WILL BE A NEXT TIME  
LOL..YEAH... SHIT *DOES* HAPPEN! LMAO
U AIGHT THOU??
HEY CHECK UR PMS! uffin: :roflmao: 



PUFF PUFF PASS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2009, 10:37 AM~14480185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!! DATS SO DISGUSTIN!!!!!
IM SO SCARED OF THEM SHIT!!!
:wow: hno: hno: hno: :barf: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 14 2009, 10:07 PM~14475926
> *I'm surprised Magik hasn't jumped in yet. With his $2,532,453.00 guns. lol
> *



LMAO, I didnt see you post this. Well here is a pic for *Watson *I know he wanted to see one of my guns, . I have a Proto Pm7 upgrades (Back up gun).
Im down to play with you boys whenever, I have a Renegade Speedball/Woods Field in Carol City and A Scuba Tank

And pictured below is the beast my Dye DM8 :biggrin:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 16 2009, 08:13 PM~14497007
> *here we go agin. JUNK THEM SHITS
> *


EVERYONE ELSE POST THEY SHIIIIT UP ON HERE WATS THE HATING FOR? DONT LIKE IT DONT LOOK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 17 2009, 01:06 AM~14499431
> *LMAO, I didnt see you post this. Well here is a pic for Watson I know he wanted to see one of my guns, . I have a Proto Pm7 upgrades (Back up gun).
> Im down to play with you boys whenever, I have a Renegade Speedball/Woods Field in Carol City and A Scuba Tank
> 
> ...


Thankz for the pic & info


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 16 2009, 06:17 PM~14495441
> *whats that mean
> *



That it says "954" in the picture..........


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 17 2009, 01:06 AM~14499431
> *LMAO, I didnt see you post this. Well here is a pic for Watson I know he wanted to see one of my guns, . I have a Proto Pm7 upgrades (Back up gun).
> Im down to play with you boys whenever, I have a Renegade Speedball/Woods Field in Carol City and A Scuba Tank
> 
> ...


     
I HAVE PICS OF MY LIL GUN  BUT I DONT THINK THEY'RE APROPRIATE' FOR THIS WEBSITE  
LOL.


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

88' cut 4 sale! 786-278-2507 open for trades! 
:machinegun:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 17 2009, 03:09 AM~14500341
> *
> I HAVE PICS OF MY LIL GUN   BUT I DONT THINK THEY'RE APROPRIATE' FOR THIS WEBSITE
> LOL.
> *


http://chromatism.net/current/images/hellokittygun.jpg :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

ROLL IN TOMORROW SATURDAY AT 1PM - 9PM ...COME THREW 











SEE YALL BOYS THERE

DG


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 17 2009, 02:32 AM~14500937
> *http://chromatism.net/current/images/hellokittygun.jpg :0
> *


:rofl: im not much of a hello kitty fan but its cute


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 16 2009, 10:06 PM~14499431
> *LMAO, I didnt see you post this. Well here is a pic for YO MAGIC SUP WITH THAT BEAN AT THE BOTTOM OF THAT PICTURE LOL UR SLIPPIN
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2009, 08:42 PM~14498567
> *GRAND HUSTLE what it is sir....
> *


 CHILLIN BIG DOG COME'N BACK IN THE GAME.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

watson did that...he jacked them shits then took pics of it....LOL....! whats the price for them watson..? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 17 2009, 04:32 AM~14500937
> *http://chromatism.net/current/images/hellokittygun.jpg :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 16 2009, 08:41 AM~14491653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit bad ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 17 2009, 06:31 AM~14501423
> * CHILLIN BIG DOG COME'N BACK IN THE GAME.
> *


that's good to hear ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 14 2009, 08:47 PM~14474059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


5.20s fukas


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I FOUND THIS IF SOMEONES LOOKING FOR A PROJECT.....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

still got it if anyone still interested...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14501650


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

does that say 91 Lincoln SS?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yes....!


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 17 2009, 08:04 AM~14501964
> *yes....!
> *


Didnt know there was an ss lincoln :dunno:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 17 2009, 07:11 AM~14501997
> *Didnt know there was an ss lincoln  :dunno:
> *


lol....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:wave: Who! What up?!? Good morning :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 17 2009, 07:18 AM~14502033
> *:wave: Who! What up?!? Good morning :biggrin:
> *


whats good with you ma...?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2009, 06:37 AM~14480185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

6 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, JuiCeD XtReMe, big al, *EL SPICO MAGNIFICO*, bung, HEAVErollerz90

Dre! What's up bro


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

yo who how much for the lincoln lookin for one


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Jul 17 2009, 08:04 AM~14502438
> *yo who how much for the lincoln lookin for one
> *


i guess they want 2500...but times are hard offer them like 1900 and you could get it...the numbers on the cardboard in the window....but here it is anyways...904-612-5838...dont know their name just say the lincoln thats sitting on merrill rd in publix parking lot...!


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jul 16 2009, 09:29 PM~14497737
> *Drop the price you might sell it, economy is bad.
> *



if i get cash offers instead of trades id work with the prices homie


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

will work a deal with CASH offers not really lookin for trading for another lowrider kuz if so i would keep mine...looking for tahoe or yukon


this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































....WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 01 OR NEWER TAHOE OR YUKON......


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 17 2009, 02:09 AM~14500341
> *
> I HAVE PICS OF MY LIL GUN   BUT I DONT THINK THEY'RE APROPRIATE' FOR THIS WEBSITE
> LOL.
> *


Post It !!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 17 2009, 08:18 AM~14502038
> *whats good with you ma...?
> *


nothing much..here at my job...tired as fuKkKk!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

SUCIO! What up?!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wad up!


> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 17 2009, 01:31 PM~14503688
> *SUCIO! What up?!
> *


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

[/quote]
ur gonna dirty the couch and carpet :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone got a jet-ski For Trade??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

26's forgiatos


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

love the reflection of the tc


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 17 2009, 12:28 PM~14504380
> *love the reflection of the tc
> *


yeah it came out good on there and i didn't even set it up like that ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 16 2009, 08:53 PM~14497993
> *king auto-hydraulics
> 1755 w 31pl hl fl
> 786-380-6468
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 17 2009, 02:11 PM~14505367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tremendo tubaso !!!!!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 17 2009, 12:06 AM~14499431
> *LMAO, I didnt see you post this. Well here is a pic for Watson I know he wanted to see one of my guns, . I have a Proto Pm7 upgrades (Back up gun).
> Im down to play with you boys whenever, I have a Renegade Speedball/Woods Field in Carol City and A Scuba Tank
> 
> ...


is that field on county line in between 37th and 47th?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Jul 17 2009, 05:18 PM~14505951
> *is that field on county line in between 37th and 47th?
> *


it's the one with the boat in the middle my dawg built that field over a year ago, i haven't been by there in a while, I helped rebuild the field the second time when we extended


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 05:06 PM~14505829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> it's the one with the boat in the middle my dawg built that field over a year ago, i haven't been by there in a while, I helped rebuild the field the second time when we extended
> [/quote
> 
> 
> and a aluminum shed,yeah we play there on saturdays, nice field


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

SELLING A SIDEKICK LX BLUE... PRETTY MUCH BRAND NEW USED FOR ONLY 2 WEEKS $150 PM ME


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 17 2009, 08:11 AM~14501997
> *Didnt know there was an ss lincoln  :dunno:
> *



THE SS STANDS FOR SIGNATURE SERIES GUYS IF YOU DIDINT KNO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

CHICHI 100 for the screens wussup holla


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13 :wave: yo que bola


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

150.00 










100.00










250.00


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

AIR RIDE SETUP :

3 VIAIR COMPRESSORS PUMPING 50%
2 BLACK 5 GALLON 8-PORT AIR TANKS
2 3" AIR CYLINDERS
2 4" AIR CYLINDERS
8 3/8" PARKER AIR VALVES 90% NEW BEEN USED FOR 1 MONTH
BUNCH OF AIR FITTINGS
1/2" AIR LINES
1 KP COMPONENTS AIR GAGUE WITH LINES
AND OTHER COMPONENTS AND FITTINGS 

ASKING 500.00 FIRM HOLLA


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wat dey mia-yo


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 03:06 PM~14505829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work.......................


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 17 2009, 07:52 PM~14506742
> *chichi on 13 :wave: yo que bola
> *


wat dey do son


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 17 2009, 07:50 PM~14506726
> *CHICHI 100 for the screens wussup holla
> *


i wanna know how much with the pump i want them for my lil brother 
pump and tv togther...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice body


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> > it's the one with the boat in the middle my dawg built that field over a year ago, i haven't been by there in a while, I helped rebuild the field the second time when we extended
> > [/quote
> > and a aluminum shed,yeah we play there on saturdays, nice field
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

8 Members: 64SSVERT, Hellraizer, ripsta85, ROLLIN LUXURY QUE LA VERGA PERROS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 17 2009, 09:46 PM~14507527
> *WUZUP DAWG  :biggrin:
> *


WERE DA HOES AT...WERE YALL GOING TO NIGHT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CHICHO GOT EM :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jul 17 2009, 08:47 PM~14507538
> *WERE DA HOES AT...WERE YALL GOING TO NIGHT
> *


CHICHO GOT EM :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Still Hated whats good homie :wave:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jul 17 2009, 09:45 PM~14507522
> *8 Members: 64SSVERT, Hellraizer, ripsta85, ROLLIN LUXURY QUE LA VERGA PERROS
> *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 17 2009, 09:49 PM~14507548
> *CHICHO GOT EM :biggrin:
> *


AM TELLING U THAT ***** GREEDY


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

, Hellraizer,CADILLAC D, Still Hated


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

ripsta85
Whats good fellas..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 17 2009, 09:23 PM~14507370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who Productions whos that am looking for baby mama #3


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

94Fleetwoodswangin :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 05:54 PM~14507579
> *Who Productions whos that am looking for baby mama #3
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 08:52 PM~14507567
> *, Hellraizer,CADILLAC D, Still Hated
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 09:52 PM~14507567
> *, Hellraizer,CADILLAC D, Still Hated
> 
> 
> ...


Puro Plomo coM


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jul 17 2009, 07:00 PM~14507620
> *Puro Plomo coM
> *


You dont say............ :0    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jul 17 2009, 10:00 PM~14507620
> *Puro Plomo coM
> *


 :0 :0 :0 and WHOS YOUR DADDY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jul 17 2009, 09:00 PM~14507620
> *Puro Plomo coM
> *



hno: :biggrin:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

''hellraizer'' :nicoderm:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 10:02 PM~14507639
> *:0  :0  :0 and WHOS YOUR DADDY
> *


he Aint Born YET!!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Hellraizer, CADILLAC D, :wave: :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Jul 17 2009, 10:03 PM~14507647
> *''hellraizer'' :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

wit all these shows goin on anybody riden out to the beach this weekend ?? :dunno:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 05:06 PM~14505829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 17 2009, 09:47 AM~14501500
> *watson did that...he jacked them shits then took pics of it....LOL....! whats the price for them watson..? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol you dum fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 06:06 PM~14505829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 17 2009, 09:23 PM~14507370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

let me get first bid on them rims watson...LOL....whats up with you good buddy....?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto&hydraulics
we carry all custom size piston chrome or black


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 17 2009, 10:57 PM~14508015
> *let me get first bid on them rims watson...LOL....whats up with you good buddy....?
> *


lol...Im chillin man...you going to the show on sunday????


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto&hydraulics
we sale all line of piston pump steel or chrome







 








and custom blocks and tanks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto& hydraulics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn were everyone at???????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto& hydraulics
we carry lincoln extension any year and old skool pumps
and all type off adex dumps moster green dumps and hydro air dumps


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto& hydraulics
soon we will carry wood kit as switch box and kit for chevy donks 71-75


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 18 2009, 01:43 AM~14509264
> *king auto& hydraulics
> we carry lincoln extension any year and old skool  pumps
> and  all type off adex dumps moster green dumps and hydro air dumps
> ...


pm me a price!!!!plz


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 17 2009, 05:21 PM~14506964
> *i wanna know how much with the pump i want them for my lil brother
> pump and tv togther...
> *



let me get 325.00 and ur the new owner nothing less man these are crack head prices


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

THEY CALL IT TITLE TOWN FLA......................WHO'S GONNA HOPP NEXT???


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 09:52 PM~14507567
> *, Hellraizer,CADILLAC D, Still Hated
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> king auto&hydraulics
> we sale all line of piston pump steel or chrome
> and custom blocks and tanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

got this e&g grill for a 95-97 lincoln with both the chrome and gold houses for it $500 o.b.o. pm if interested


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

will work a deal with CASH offers not really lookin for trading for another lowrider kuz if so i would keep mine...looking for tahoe or yukon
this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
























































also might sell the caprice if the price is right
Car is very clean and well taken care of..has 165k with new tranny, intake, flowmaster pipes, pioneer speakers all around, silver leafing, pin stripped (by reed) 13's, fiberglass dash , e&g classics house grill, remote start alarm, cold a/c, everything works $5500 call or text 786-302-4521 

































....WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 01 OR NEWER TAHOE OR YUKON......


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

Anything poppin tonight?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

~RoLl1NReGaL~
Whats good Moe...............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 18 2009, 08:59 AM~14510779
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


Big Frank....... :biggrin: :biggrin: whats good big dog...how's the family..???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

congrats STILL HATED joining the big "M"


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 18 2009, 04:59 PM~14513312
> *congrats STILL HATED joining the big "M"
> *


congrats steve :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 18 2009, 03:13 PM~14511786
> *will work a deal with CASH offers not really lookin for trading for another lowrider kuz if so i would keep mine...looking for tahoe or yukon
> this car is very nice but i have 2 cars and one of them have to go kuz i don't use it.. it has 124k, 2 tone candy paint with matching rims (14's) clean tan interior with matching shell top, pin stripped (by reed) sand blasted windows, 3 pump 10 batteries set-up with a piston pump to the front, powder coated, tubed rack, re-in forced, stress points and differential, car is ready for the streets $6500 call or text 786-302-4521
> 
> ...



What's up, bitch. :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

massacre, yo que bola


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 18 2009, 07:10 PM~14513383
> *What's up, bitch.  :cheesy:
> *



wuddup pimpen!! yo we gotta gather people 2 play basball again... oh and i lookin to put the lincoln back to stock kuz deez "ballers" keep askin me if ill sell it without the juice so ima juss juice da bubble...i neeed the stock suspension of a bubble lincoln and i will trade my re-inforced differential for a stock 1 with cash on top... so if u kno anyone intrested or who has that shyt laying around let me kno asap kuz ima bring da caprice out just for all these haterz in here


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 18 2009, 07:29 PM~14513471
> *wuddup pimpen!! yo we gotta gather people 2 play basball again...  oh and i lookin to put the lincoln back to stock kuz deez "ballers" keep askin me if ill sell it without the juice so ima juss juice da bubble...i neeed the stock suspension of a bubble lincoln and i will trade my re-inforced differential for a stock 1 with cash on top... so if u kno anyone intrested or who has that shyt laying around let me kno asap kuz ima bring da caprice out just for all these haterz in here
> *



.......oh and ima also sell the ( piston pump ) if u kno anyone intrested.....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 17 2009, 09:23 PM~14507370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 17 2009, 09:54 PM~14507579
> *Who Productions whos that am looking for baby mama #3
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CENT WILL KILL YA :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 18 2009, 04:59 PM~14513312
> *congrats STILL HATED joining the big "M"
> *


Thank you sir........................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 18 2009, 05:07 PM~14513368
> *congrats steve  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 18 2009, 08:29 PM~14513471
> *wuddup pimpen!! yo we gotta gather people 2 play basball again...  oh and i lookin to put the lincoln back to stock kuz deez "ballers" keep askin me if ill sell it without the juice so ima juss juice da bubble...i neeed the stock suspension of a bubble lincoln and i will trade my re-inforced differential for a stock 1 with cash on top... so if u kno anyone intrested or who has that shyt laying around let me kno asap kuz ima bring da caprice out just for all these haterz in here
> *



Let me know fool. I've been wanting to play lately.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 11:23 PM~14498316
> *wassa ~RoLl1NReGaL~
> *


wut up mah *****


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2009, 11:31 PM~14498403
> *what it is FOOLS.....  :biggrin:
> *


wut it is o :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 18 2009, 06:44 PM~14512892
> *~RoLl1NReGaL~
> Whats good Moe...............
> *



wut up steve-o congrats on joinin the M everybody joinin M now huh the bigger the club better i say helps out the lifestyle yall lookin good props  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 18 2009, 07:25 PM~14514133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT GAME IN YEARS.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 18 2009, 10:28 PM~14514150
> *I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT GAME IN YEARS.
> *



x's 2


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jul 17 2009, 06:00 PM~14507620
> *Puro Plomo coM
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 18 2009, 10:28 PM~14514150
> *I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT GAME IN YEARS.
> *


I found it on some other topic....I never even knew he had a game dowg


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 18 2009, 07:55 PM~14513286
> *Big Frank....... :biggrin:  :biggrin: whats good big dog...how's the family..???
> *



everything is good...what bout urs???

hope the club works out 4 u....u are good people and would make a perfect fit 4 any club. Shit if i wouldve known u were look'n around i wouldve hit u up to help me get my club started down south  ...fuk it u know the saying...u snooze u lose!!! Good luck homie....oh and i still got that dump 4 u


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

jefe de jefes estoy pedo what it do chente o los tigres :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 18 2009, 07:59 PM~14513312
> *congrats STILL HATED joining the big "M"
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, Hellraizer,Still Hated, HEAVErollerz90


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hellraizer perro


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 18 2009, 09:12 PM~14514047
> *Let me know fool. I've been wanting to play lately.
> *



gather up ur people ill gather mine and any on here that play baseball is welcome to go...so we can form 2 teams and then we gotta set the date that everyone can go...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wta up miami wats going on with u all?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 18 2009, 07:47 PM~14514271
> *everything is good...what bout urs???
> 
> hope the club works out 4 u....u are good people and would make a perfect fit 4 any club. Shit if i wouldve known u were look'n around i wouldve hit u up to help me get my club started down south   ...fuk it u know the saying...u snooze u lose!!! Good luck homie....oh and i still got that dump 4 u
> *


Thanks big dog....  coming from you means alot... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 18 2009, 06:56 AM~14510452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BROWARD AUTO & SOUND WILL BE BRING SOMTHING OUT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 17 2009, 08:59 AM~14501326
> *YO MAGIC SUP WITH THAT BEAN AT THE BOTTOM OF THAT PICTURE LOL UR SLIPPIN
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 18 2009, 07:58 PM~14514342
> *:420:  :420:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 17 2009, 05:32 AM~14500937
> *http://chromatism.net/current/images/hellokittygun.jpg :0
> *


 :roflmao: HELL NAH!!! GAY ASS FUCK... MINES IS ALL BLACK.. HE HE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 17 2009, 12:49 PM~14502818
> *Post It !!!
> *


LOL... hno: I DUNNO... THEY ARE SORTA SCANDELOUS! LMAO
 

I WANT TO THOU.... SINCE EVERYONE IS POSTIN PICS OF THE TOYS (GUNS)...LOL

IM REALLY SERIOUS ABOUT GATHERIN A GROUP OF PEOPLE AND ALL OF US PLAYIN AGAINST EACH OTHER! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Born 2 Die, Made You A Hater, hwdsfinest, ROLLIN TITO, "WHERE DA HOES AT"??!! 
LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 08:49 PM~14514670
> *LOL... hno:  I DUNNO... THEY ARE SORTA SCANDELOUS! LMAO
> 
> 
> ...














lol...j.k.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14514686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. UR SOOOO FUNNY  :loco: :loco: :loco: ???

A N Y W A Y Z . NICE TRY THOU...

*I WAS REPLYIN BACK TO SOMEONE*. MINDIN MY BUSINESS THANK YOU.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 08:54 PM~14514702
> *WOW. UR SOOOO FUNNY   :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  ???
> *


i do think so from time to time... wow cant even take a joke


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 18 2009, 11:56 PM~14514711
> *i do think so from time to time... wow cant even take a joke
> *


BUT ARENT JOKES "SOPPOUSED" TO BE FUNNY??
IM _STILL WAITIN _ON "DAT" PART.  









LMAO  






J.K.!!!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 18 2009, 10:52 PM~14514686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 18 2009, 11:56 PM~14514711
> *
> *


I GOT AN IDEA... WHY DONT U BUY URSLF A PAINTBALL GUN OR A BB GUN AND WE BATTLE IT OUT?!  
U CAN JOIN US. LOL.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 18 2009, 08:45 PM~14514654
> *:wave:
> *


Yo!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 08:58 PM~14514730
> *I GOT AN IDEA... WHY DONT U BUY URSLF A PAINTBALL GUN OR A BB GUN AND WE BATTLE IT OUT?!
> U CAN JOIN US. LOL.
> *


i wouldnt bother waisting my time with that. been there done that. a waste of money *imo*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 18 2009, 08:57 PM~14514724
> *:roflmao:
> *


wat up dawg!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 18 2009, 11:01 PM~14514745
> *wat up dawg!!
> *


whats good *****, im on dat grind ***** fpl coming for my ass :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 08:58 PM~14514730
> *I GOT AN IDEA... WHY DONT U BUY URSLF A PAINTBALL GUN OR A BB GUN AND WE BATTLE IT OUT?!
> U CAN JOIN US. LOL.
> *


layoff dem drugs  lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 12:01 AM~14514742
> *i wouldnt bother waisting my time with that. been there done that. a waste of money imo
> *



:uh: SURRRREEEE  

SOMEBODYS SCARED!!!! hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 18 2009, 09:03 PM~14514749
> *whats good *****, im on dat grind ***** fpl coming for my ass  :biggrin:
> *


yeaaa! i feel u same here on da grind


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 09:03 PM~14514753
> *:uh:  SURRRREEEE
> 
> SOMEBODYS SCARED!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


of what you and a layitlow crew? bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

never dat


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 12:06 AM~14514773
> *of what you and a layitlow crew? bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> never dat
> *


LMAO... NEW IT! THEN QUIT TALKIN SHIT ON SOMEONES ELSE CONVERSATION IF U AINT GONNA JOIN IT.  
HA!

ALL UP IN EVERYTHAN....LMAO


*J.K.*


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i got a paintball gun...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 09:08 PM~14514779
> *LMAO... NEW IT! THEN QUIT TALKIN SHIT ON SOMEONES ELSE CONVERSATION(I THOUGHT THIS IS A PUBLIC FORUM???) IF U AINT GONNA JOIN IT.
> HA!
> 
> ...


like you all be saying this aint aol rite... talk about cars....show wats new on the ride wats the next plan... always the same shit... AND AS SOON AS A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING GOES THRU ILL BE CONTRIBUTING TO THE CAR TALK...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 19 2009, 12:10 AM~14514788
> *i got a paintball gun...lol
> *


LOL... WATER GUNS DONT COUNT CALVIN!!! LMAO
BUT IF U REALLY DO, THEN WE SHOULD ALL PLAY SOMETIME... ITS FUN...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 11:11 PM~14514793
> *LOL... WATER GUNS DONT COUNT CALVIN!!! LMAO
> BUT IF U REALLY DO, THEN WE SHOULD ALL PLAY SOMETIME... ITS FUN...
> *



lol u kno i aint got no damn water gun :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 12:10 AM~14514789
> *like you all be saying this aint aol rite... talk about cars....show wats new on the ride wats the next plan... always the same shit...
> *


??? DONT GET THAT?? THE WHOLE TYPIN INTO MY MESSAGE TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE I WROTE THAT?
YO 4REAL .ITS STUPID... 

THIS AINT AOL SMARTY BUT *WE ALL TALK ABOUT DIFFERENT SHIT... MONEY, CARS, HOES, SHOWS, AND NOBODY ELSE IS COMPLAININ EXCEPT YOU...*THIS SHIT IS DEAD!!! SO WUT ???

:uh: :uh: :loco: 

A N Y W A Y Z...
I WANNA BUILD ME ANOTHA REGAL BUT DIS TIME LOWRIDER....
SO IM STACKIN " FOR DAT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 19 2009, 12:15 AM~14514822
> *lol u kno i aint got no damn water gun  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO.... THEN LETS _GET GET GET IT!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 09:18 PM~14514835
> *??? DONT GET THAT?? THE WHOLE TYPIN INTO MY MESSAGE TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE I WROTE THAT?
> YO 4REAL .ITS STUPID...
> 
> ...


GREAT FOR U NICOLE... BUT I FIND IT CHILDISH TO CALL PPL NAMES U STAY SPEAKING ABOUT UR LIL PAINTBALL GARBAGE im out to another room to speak about other things like most of us have done and thats why this shit being dead lately


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 18 2009, 09:18 PM~14514835
> *??? DONT GET THAT?? THE WHOLE TYPIN INTO MY MESSAGE TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE I WROTE THAT?
> YO 4REAL .ITS STUPID...
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 12:22 AM~14514867
> *GREAT FOR U NICOLE... BUT I FIND IT CHILDISH TO CALL PPL NAMES U STAY SPEAKING ABOUT UR LIL PAINTBALL GARBAGE  im out to another room to speak about other things like most of us have done
> *


LMAO... U SO DUMB YO 4REAL... LOL.. DONT HATE IF U HAVE NEVER TRIED IT....
ANYWAYZ...DAMMM THIS IS WHY MIAMI IS ALWAYS BEEFIN YO, CUZ OF DUMBASS ****** THAT ALWAYS GOTTA PUT THEY 2 CENTS INTO SHIT DAT AINT GOT NUTTIN TO DO WIT THEM!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2009, 09:26 PM~14514879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*me salio de la pinga*


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

whos down 2 hit da beach 2morrow?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 18 2009, 09:33 PM~14514912
> *whos down 2 hit da beach 2morrow?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: da beach is gona be packed tomm afternoon !!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 18 2009, 11:22 PM~14514867
> *GREAT FOR U NICOLE... BUT I FIND IT CHILDISH TO CALL PPL NAMES U STAY SPEAKING ABOUT UR LIL PAINTBALL GARBAGE  im out to another room to speak about other things like most of us have done and thats why this shit being dead lately
> *


garbage? homie don't hate on paintball, it's a good sport also played by proffesional athletes.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 18 2009, 06:59 PM~14513312
> *congrats STILL HATED joining the big "M"
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 17 2009, 07:59 AM~14501326
> *YO MAGIC SUP WITH THAT BEAN AT THE BOTTOM OF THAT PICTURE LOL UR SLIPPIN
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Tylenol....lmao!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 17 2009, 11:43 PM~14509264
> *king auto& hydraulics
> we carry lincoln extension any year and old skool  pumps
> and  all type off adex dumps moster green dumps and hydro air dumps
> ...


i need some 14'' pistons,and a double grounded prestolite motor got any of the 2??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 18 2009, 10:17 PM~14515185
> *garbage? homie don't hate on paintball, it's a good sport also played by proffesional athletes.
> *


true that espn and espn2 got that bitch on lock :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Fleetwood 305, JuiCeD XtReMe :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 18 2009, 09:56 PM~14515059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice..............   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 18 2009, 10:52 PM~14515392
> *
> *


    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 18 2009, 07:47 PM~14514269
> *I found it on some other topic....I never even knew he had a game dowg
> *


U HAVE TO BE AN OLD MOFO TO KNOW THAT GAME :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 18 2009, 10:17 PM~14515185
> *garbage? homie don't hate on paintball, it's a good sport also played by proffesional athletes.
> *


Freedom of speech in the United States is protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution and by many state constitutions and state and federal laws. Criticism of the government and advocacy of unpopular ideas that people may find distasteful or against public policy, such as racism, are generally permitted. There are exceptions to the general protection of speech, however, including the Miller test for obscenity, child pornography laws, and regulation of commercial speech such as advertising. Other limitations on free speech often balance rights to free speech and other rights, such as property rights for authors and inventors (copyright), interests in "fair" political campaigns (Campaign finance laws), protection from imminent or potential violence against particular persons *(restrictions on Hate speech or fighting words), or the use of untruths to harm others (slander). Distinctions are often made between speech and other acts which may have symbolic significance.* 

thank god for the 1st amendment i can say wat i want as long as i dont directly insult a person or racist remarks.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 19 2009, 09:03 AM~14516194
> *U HAVE TO BE AN OLD MOFO TO KNOW THAT GAME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,
Whats good Watson...............


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 19 2009, 09:45 AM~14516280
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,
> Whats good Watson...............
> *


About to work on the car......Take pics at the show dowg cuz I ant going


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

RED OCTOBER 4/S 3500.00...... 8 SWITCHES, 3 PUMPS, 8 BATTERIES... NEW, 8'S FRT 16'S RR, 13'S A/C WORKS, REBUILT ENGINE, JUST NEED A RADIATOR. 7864470197 Q! *ONE TIME ONLY POST*


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 18 2009, 08:25 PM~14514133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this for sega genesis. its was actually pretty fun.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 19 2009, 11:23 AM~14516535
> *i remember this for sega genesis. its was actually pretty fun.
> *



Did you ever get passed the level where you had to chase a certain number of little boys down and grope them before his pants exploded?



































:cheesy: 

I can imagine all the bullshit I'ma hear from people now for that statement. lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 19 2009, 08:47 AM~14516282
> *About to work on the car......Take pics at the show dowg cuz I ant going
> *


WHATS GOOD BIG DOG I MET NESTO(WHO PRODUCTIONS) YESTERDAY HE'S A REAL COOL DUDE...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jul 18 2009, 11:03 PM~14514385
> *gather up ur people ill gather mine and any on here that play baseball is welcome to go...so we can form 2 teams and then we gotta set the date that everyone can go...
> *



Let me know. I still got all the catchers gear.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 09:10 AM~14516206
> *Freedom of speech in the United States is protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution and by many state constitutions and state and federal laws. Criticism of the government and advocacy of unpopular ideas that people may find distasteful or against public policy, such as racism, are generally permitted. There are exceptions to the general protection of speech, however, including the Miller test for obscenity, child pornography laws, and regulation of commercial speech such as advertising. Other limitations on free speech often balance rights to free speech and other rights, such as property rights for authors and inventors (copyright), interests in "fair" political campaigns (Campaign finance laws), protection from imminent or potential violence against particular persons (restrictions on Hate speech or fighting words), or the use of untruths to harm others (slander). Distinctions are often made between speech and other acts which may have symbolic significance.
> 
> thank god for the 1st amendment i can say wat i want as long as i dont directly insult a person or racist remarks.
> *



why u always got something to say homeboy? if u dont like paintball,then stay quite and go paint ur ride or do something productive.i know its liland we should be talking about cars and shyt,but guesswhat if u havnt notice the whole car scene aint like it used to be back in 1998 or 2000...so just relax and if u want read what others got to say,and if u dont like it then stay quite...not looking for no beef just my freedom of speech....im out this shyt....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 19 2009, 12:26 PM~14516738
> *why u always got something to say homeboy? if u dont like paintball,then stay quite and go paint ur ride or do something productive.i know its liland we should be talking about cars and shyt,but guesswhat if u havnt notice the whole car scene aint like it used to be back in 1998 or 2000...so just relax and if u want read what others got to say,and if u dont like it then stay quite...not looking for no beef just my freedom of speech....im out this shyt....
> *


quiet*

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn I wish I never had askd anything about paintballing on here......










































anywayz back to the cars....I just got done replaceing my spark pulg & spark plug wires just now.... :biggrin: I hope i save gas now like they say i will


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!To everyone who got there cars at the show today


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 19 2009, 12:38 PM~14516788
> *Damn I wish I never had askd anything about paintballing on here......
> anywayz back to the cars....I just got done replaceing my spark pulg & spark plug wires just now.... :biggrin: I hope i save gas now like they say i will
> 
> ...


its ok watson,he's just giving his freedom of speech and im giving mines...those spark plugs are good,i got those on my town car...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 19 2009, 11:04 AM~14516660
> *Did you ever get passed the level where you had to chase a certain number of little boys down and grope them before his pants exploded?
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jul 19 2009, 01:19 AM~14515658
> *i need some 14'' pistons,and a double grounded prestolite motor got any of the 2??
> *


hit me up or send me a pm


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

wassup miami....?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 19 2009, 12:41 PM~14516797
> *its ok watson,he's just giving his freedom of speech and im giving mines...those spark plugs are good,i got those on my town car...
> *


 :biggrin: My car drives way better now


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto & hydraulics 
we carry supreme wheel 13 to 14-15s all chrome and gold plated







:biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

*FOR SALE PM ME OR CALL ME 786 597 7886*


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

De pipi esta la cosa! Anywho I wanna join the paintball clan lol.. I wanna get a paintball gun now!! Dammit I feel leftout.. Imma go get that hello kitty one lmao! Better yet imma get me a buttercup one! Naw j/k but I do want a paintbll gun.. 

Anywhooooooooooooooo wuts crackalakin? Lol wow im bored.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 09:10 AM~14516206
> *Freedom of speech in the United States is protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution and by many state constitutions and state and federal laws. Criticism of the government and advocacy of unpopular ideas that people may find distasteful or against public policy, such as racism, are generally permitted. There are exceptions to the general protection of speech, however, including the Miller test for obscenity, child pornography laws, and regulation of commercial speech such as advertising. Other limitations on free speech often balance rights to free speech and other rights, such as property rights for authors and inventors (copyright), interests in "fair" political campaigns (Campaign finance laws), protection from imminent or potential violence against particular persons (restrictions on Hate speech or fighting words), or the use of untruths to harm others (slander). Distinctions are often made between speech and other acts which may have symbolic significance.
> 
> thank god for the 1st amendment i can say wat i want as long as i dont directly insult a person or racist remarks.
> *



U ARE SOOO RIDICULOUS. YOU HAD TO LOOK IN A FUCKIN ENCYCLOPEDIA FOR A COME-BACK? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WAT A DUCK.









QUACK QUACK..

FREEDOM OF SPEECH :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 19 2009, 02:18 PM~14517305
> *De pipi esta la cosa! Anywho I wanna join the paintball clan lol.. I wanna get a paintball gun now!! Dammit I feel leftout.. Imma go get that hello kitty one lmao! Better yet imma get me a buttercup one! Naw j/k but I do want a paintbll gun..
> 
> Anywhooooooooooooooo wuts crackalakin? Lol wow im bored.
> *


LOL. DATS WUSSUP. :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 19 2009, 12:38 PM~14516788
> *Damn I wish I never had askd anything about paintballing on here......
> *


ITS NOT UR FAULT HOMIE....  SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT HAVE ANY PRODUCTIVE SHIT TO DO SO THEY COME ON MIAMI FEST TO START UP CRAP.

PEOPLE HERE ALWAYS GONNA TALK ABOUT WUT EVER THEY WANT. EVEN IF ITS NOT ABOUT CARS... SOME PEOPLE HAVENT REALIZED THAT YET


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 19 2009, 12:37 PM~14516781
> *quiet*
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watson here u go homey one clean bitch


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 18 2009, 10:25 PM~14514133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is worth some money now.........


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Look what i found....!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 19 2009, 09:03 AM~14516194
> *U HAVE TO BE AN OLD MOFO TO KNOW THAT GAME  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


you givin up our age...... :roflmao:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 19 2009, 01:29 PM~14517360
> *watson here u go homey one clean bitch
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 19 2009, 11:25 AM~14517334
> *U ARE SOOO RIDICULOUS. YOU HAD TO LOOK IN A FUCKIN ENCYCLOPEDIA FOR A COME-BACK?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WAT A DUCK.
> 
> ...


..............right!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto & hydraulics
we sale custom plaque any car club name  and billet steering wheel custom made :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto& hydraulics
we sale solid a-arms bushing :biggrin:  







:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

seeing that nicole aint got shit to do but to try to rank on ppl (which shows alot about a person) im going to post a few throwbacks i found on the computer



























































this samuri was sick









this bazer was killing the game









one of my favorite box caddies


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 19 2009, 03:07 PM~14517832
> *king auto & hydraulics
> we sale custom plaque any car club name   and billet steering wheel custom made :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hey homie do you do the cc plaques in house or send them out? whats the turn around?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto & hydraulics 
we carry sp shocks for you hoppers chrome and batteries


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jul 19 2009, 02:27 PM~14517935
> *Hey homie do you do the  cc plaques in house or send them out?  whats the turn around?
> *


1week to 2weeks have make the design and polish or chrome takes longer


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

any hangout tonight after da show????????????


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 08:10 AM~14516206
> *Freedom of speech in the United States is protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution and by many state constitutions and state and federal laws. Criticism of the government and advocacy of unpopular ideas that people may find distasteful or against public policy, such as racism, are generally permitted. There are exceptions to the general protection of speech, however, including the Miller test for obscenity, child pornography laws, and regulation of commercial speech such as advertising. Other limitations on free speech often balance rights to free speech and other rights, such as property rights for authors and inventors (copyright), interests in "fair" political campaigns (Campaign finance laws), protection from imminent or potential violence against particular persons (restrictions on Hate speech or fighting words), or the use of untruths to harm others (slander). Distinctions are often made between speech and other acts which may have symbolic significance.
> 
> thank god for the 1st amendment i can say wat i want as long as i dont directly insult a person or racist remarks.
> *


LMAO !! You should have been a lawyer homie, Nice picture by the way Lol :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

king auto& hydraulics
we have 175-70-14s white wall all day in stock 58.00 bucks each :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK OF MY SHIT.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:





















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

any hangout tonight???????????????????/


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 19 2009, 01:07 PM~14517832
> *king auto & hydraulics
> we sale custom plaque any car club name   and billet steering wheel custom made :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yo how much for a billet steering wheel with the cadillac emblem on it for a 91 brougham


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 02:58 PM~14518424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK OF MY SHIT.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm chichi is that the frame to your car cus if it is dammmmmm homie you going all out


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 02:58 PM~14518424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK OF MY SHIT.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice frame


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, *LIL ROLY™, Still Hated,* swanginbigbodies

wuzza my ******


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 19 2009, 09:26 AM~14516738
> *why u always got something to say homeboy? if u dont like paintball,then stay quite and go paint ur ride or do something productive.i know its liland we should be talking about cars and shyt,but guesswhat if u havnt notice the whole car scene aint like it used to be back in 1998 or 2000...so just relax and if u want read what others got to say,and if u dont like it then stay quite...not looking for no beef just my freedom of speech....im out this shyt....
> *


 :0


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 19 2009, 06:34 PM~14518594
> *dammmmm chichi is that the frame to your car cus if it is dammmmmm homie you going all out
> *


yes sir comin soon......


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 19 2009, 04:30 PM~14518575
> *yo how much for a billet steering wheel with the cadillac emblem on it for a 91 brougham
> *


pm me homie


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 19 2009, 06:36 PM~14518604
> *Nice frame
> *


thanks


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC WUZ UP *****... :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 03:58 PM~14518424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK OF MY SHIT.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice homie


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 19 2009, 07:55 PM~14519143
> *
> nice homie
> *


thanks homie yo how huch for the pump plate?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 05:58 PM~14519159
> *thanks homie yo how huch for the pump plate?
> *


day start from $80 to 200 bucks


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 19 2009, 08:10 PM~14519248
> *day start from $80 to 200 bucks
> *


i want to put KING OF DA STREETS i got 4 pumps i want king on one pump of on anther and so on..???how much for that...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BloodBath :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 06:15 PM~14519279
> *i want to put KING OF DA STREETS i got 4 pumps i want king on one pump of on anther  and so on..???how much for that...
> *


i will let you no on monday homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 19 2009, 02:29 PM~14517360
> *watson here u go homey one clean bitch
> 
> 
> ...


Damn whos car is this...clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 05:58 PM~14518424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK OF MY SHIT.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 19 2009, 01:41 PM~14518019
> *LMAO !!  You  should have been a lawyer homie, Nice picture by the way Lol :biggrin:
> *


back that up magik.. aye ***** dont take me serious on here every single one of these fukers on here that really know me can tell u im a clown/ trip. i did play paintball till my daughter was born. and then realized its a waist of $$ i did not want to be in a perdicament like instead of spending it on my daughter i was worried that i had co2 and paintballs and entrance fee $ u feel me. yea its a shit load of fun and shit but a rather be doing other things.. i just say stupid shit like last night wen "ppl" stoop at a low level as to be calling others duck and dumass then they on here acting tuff. u know? i just feel that if i want to read about paintballing i would of joined a paintball forum.. im here to talk cars. i want to apologize to those that had to read this drama. :biggrin: :biggrin:


P.S. by the way love the turnout on the regal.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 03:58 PM~14518424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK OF MY SHIT.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


keewwwlll


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 19 2009, 10:12 AM~14516683
> *Let me know. I still got all the catchers gear.
> *


letmme know playa. im there if yall for realsss


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 09:19 PM~14519783
> *back that up magik.. aye ***** dont take me serious on here every single one of these fukers on here that really know me can tell u im a clown/ trip. i did play paintball till my daughter was born. and then realized its a waist of $$ i did not want to be in a perdicament like instead of spending it on my daughter i was worried that i had co2 and paintballs and entrance fee $ u feel me. yea its a shit load of fun and shit but a rather be doing other things.. i just say stupid shit like last night wen "ppl" stoop at a low level as to be calling others duck and dumass then they on here acting tuff. u know? i just feel that if i want to read about paintballing i would of joined a paintball forum.. im here to talk cars. i want to apologize to those that had to read this drama. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> P.S. by the way love the turnout on the regal.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GORDO COME MIERDA HIJO DE PUTA CAYATE LA BOCA 











and when he saw pussy


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

***** take care of your face puta


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* CADILLAC D*, viejitos miami, THE INFORMER, ripsta85, sickassscion
Yo doc I change tham spark plug & wires today my shit running nice now


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 19 2009, 07:13 PM~14520280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 19 2009, 10:13 PM~14520280
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is true ask rollin tito 











this is why he is still around :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

rollin tito trying out for american idol


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 08:19 PM~14519783
> *back that up magik.. aye ***** dont take me serious on here every single one of these fukers on here that really know me can tell u im a clown/ trip. i did play paintball till my daughter was born. and then realized its a waist of $$ i did not want to be in a perdicament like instead of spending it on my daughter i was worried that i had co2 and paintballs and entrance fee $ u feel me. yea its a shit load of fun and shit but a rather be doing other things.. i just say stupid shit like last night wen "ppl" stoop at a low level as to be calling others duck and dumass then they on here acting tuff. u know? i just feel that if i want to read about paintballing i would of joined a paintball forum.. im here to talk cars. i want to apologize to those that had to read this drama. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> P.S. by the way love the turnout on the regal.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the compliment homie, As far as LIL being a place to talk about cars, your absolutely right it should be kept that way, I just ask u homie don't hate on others hobbies, and call them a waste of time and garbage if you yourself use to play and you know it's a very cool sport, you left the sport for a good Reason for your daughter, Family comes first, I should know I have 2 sons, Just respect others interest, and they will respect yours.  

As far as Talking about paintball on LiL, Im through, now let's go smoke 1  now


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 19 2009, 09:15 PM~14520288
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, CADILLAC D, viejitos miami, THE INFORMER, ripsta85, sickassscion
> Yo doc I change tham spark plug & wires today my shit running nice now
> *



THATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

look tito this is true i guess you have no real friends 
can i be your friend


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 02:58 PM~14518424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK OF MY SHIT.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh man chichi man coming :biggrin: :biggrin: big ups ***** that bitch looking nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 19 2009, 07:13 PM~14520280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

nice pics carlos... i see ur car and the big M boys looking good out there!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *CALVIN*, Da Beast21, *Born 2 Die*, 4RMDABOTTOM305, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *TRYMEBCH*, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, 305KingCadillac, sucio138
wat up yall... :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 08:01 PM~14520767
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: CALVIN, Da Beast21, Born 2 Die, 4RMDABOTTOM305, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, TRYMEBCH, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 305KingCadillac, sucio138
> wat up yall... :wave:
> *


wats craking homey


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 09:57 PM~14520721
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats good homie, u still gonna sell the lac?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 19 2009, 08:00 PM~14520757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 19 2009, 08:02 PM~14520773
> *whats good homie, u still gonna sell the lac?
> *


 :nono: :nono:  :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice pic's everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14520806
> *:nono:  :nono:    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14520767
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: CALVIN, Da Beast21, Born 2 Die, 4RMDABOTTOM305, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, TRYMEBCH, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 305KingCadillac, sucio138
> wat up yall... :wave:
> *


vibein....looking at cars on cardomain


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

damm i missed hell of a car show :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 19 2009, 07:47 PM~14520622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jul 19 2009, 08:17 PM~14520930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jul 19 2009, 11:17 PM~14520930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lineup


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

that bamboo 63 is off the hook... any idea whos is it?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jul 19 2009, 10:59 PM~14520741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jul 19 2009, 08:17 PM~14520930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad props to the fam for doing big things out there :biggrin: :biggrin: big ups to the M looking clean


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jul 19 2009, 07:59 PM~14520741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 11:32 PM~14521072
> *that bamboo 63 is off the hook... any idea whos is it?
> *



i think the owner lives in palm beach or delray..... car i believe was built in cali...


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn i remember that picnic like it was yesterday.... ( strr8 pimpin )


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 19 2009, 02:42 PM~14518029
> *king auto& hydraulics
> we have 175-70-14s white wall all day in stock 58.00 bucks each :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what bout 13s


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:biggrin:








:biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 19 2009, 10:18 PM~14522164
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch was clean


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 19 2009, 09:19 PM~14519783
> *back that up magik.. aye ***** dont take me serious on here every single one of these fukers on here that really know me can tell u im a clown/ trip. i did play paintball till my daughter was born. and then realized its a waist of $$ i did not want to be in a perdicament like instead of spending it on my daughter i was worried that i had co2 and paintballs and entrance fee $ u feel me. yea its a shit load of fun and shit but a rather be doing other things.. i just say stupid shit like last night wen "ppl" stoop at a low level as to be calling others duck and dumass then they on here acting tuff. u know? i just feel that if i want to read about paintballing i would of joined a paintball forum.. im here to talk cars. i want to apologize to those that had to read this drama. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> P.S. by the way love the turnout on the regal.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOW. WUT A KISS ASS! IF U WOULD OF ANSWERED BACK LIKE *THIS,* ALL NICE AND KISSIN ASS, THEN NONE OF THIS WOULDA HAPPENED! JUST CUZ U DONT LIKE SOMETHING U DONT GOTTA CALL IT GARBAGE. 
LOOK HERE LOSERRR, AINT NOBODY ON HERE ACTIN LIKE NUTTIN.... DIS THE WAY I AM SO F.U.C.K. .Y.O.U. AND GET A FUCKIN LIFE. (FREEDOM OF SPEECH)  
U AINT GOT SHIT TO DO BUT COME ON HERE ,,STIR SHIT UP FOR A COUPLE PAGES.... THEN THEN KISS ASS.
*YOU STARTED ALL DIS CRAP*... NOBODY WAS TALKIN TO U FROM THE GET GO!
I AINT MY FAULT U STUPID ASS FUCK. EVERYBODY ALREADY KNOWS DAT.

SO QUIT BEING A FUCKIN HATER! U AINT SHIT.PEOPLE GON TALK ABOUT WUT EVER THEY WANT TO TALK BOUT! WETHER U LIKE IT OR NOT! GET OVER IT! NOBODY CARES WUT U GOT TO SAY.
SO DEAL WIT IT!  

_WHO GIVES A FUCK WUT A HATERRR GOT TO SAY!_ :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jul 20 2009, 12:20 AM~14521595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Jul 19 2009, 10:22 PM~14520376
> *rollin tito trying out for american idol
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 19 2009, 10:24 PM~14520387
> *thanks for the compliment homie, As far as LIL being a place to talk about cars, your absolutely right it should be kept that way, Just respect others interest, and they will respect yours.
> 
> As far as Talking about paintball on LiL, Im through, now let's go smoke 1   now
> *


GREAT! WELL SAID HOMIE.  
MOST PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW TO DO DAT  
UNFORTUNATLY. I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WIT HIM TILL HE CAME OUT DISRESPECTIN FOR NO REASON. I DONT EVEN KNOW HIM LIKE DAT FOR HIM TO BE ROLLIN UP ON ME LIKE DAT ALL FUCKIN NEGATIVE THINKIN DAT ITS CUTE!
LOL
DATS ALL IT IZ.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Jul 19 2009, 10:26 PM~14520408
> *look tito this is true i guess you have no real friends
> can i be your friend
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U TOOO FUNNY


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 19 2009, 10:41 PM~14520558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Jul 19 2009, 09:59 PM~14520169
> *GORDO COME MIERDA HIJO DE PUTA CAYATE LA BOCA
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! LMFAO!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 19 2009, 12:26 PM~14516738
> *and if u dont like it then stay quite...not looking for no beef just my freedom of speech....im out this shyt....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 19 2009, 03:29 PM~14517648
> *Look what i found....!
> 
> 
> ...


TOO FUCKIN CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: BIG UPS TO DA OWNER!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Jul 19 2009, 10:10 PM~14520250
> ****** take care of your face puta
> 
> 
> ...


    :barf: :barf: :barf: 
LOL.


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

more interesting pics


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

great pics....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

FUCQH8RS WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

[/b][/i] _*88' cut 4 sale! 786-278-2507 open for trades! *_ :machinegun:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Jul 19 2009, 10:36 AM~14517073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you selling just the rear end


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

RED OCTOBER 4/S 3500.00...... 8 SWITCHES, 3 PUMPS, 8 BATTERIES... NEW, 8'S FRT 16'S RR, 13'S A/C WORKS, REBUILT ENGINE, JUST NEED A RADIATOR. 7864470197 Q!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 20 2009, 06:58 AM~14523642
> *are you selling  just the rear end
> *


FOOL.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 20 2009, 06:17 AM~14523499
> *great pics....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yall boyz had a nice line up....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 20 2009, 07:20 AM~14523715
> *whats up miami
> *


Whats good Hector...........


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 20 2009, 10:11 AM~14523673
> *RED OCTOBER 4/S 3500.00...... 8 SWITCHES, 3 PUMPS, 8 BATTERIES... NEW, 8'S FRT 16'S RR, 13'S A/C WORKS, REBUILT ENGINE, JUST NEED A RADIATOR. 7864470197 Q!
> 
> 
> ...


how is the body on that car ??


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

* i need an ATT cellphone i got an XBOX 360 with 2 games and control to give anyone with a good phone from ATT holla at me*


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn this bitch is slow today


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Dam i miss my old shit........
:tears:  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 20 2009, 02:02 PM~14525237
> *Dam i miss my old shit........
> :tears:    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 1- cutlass 2- candy blue 3- on little feet...
:thumbsdown: lambo doors.... :machinegun: :machinegun: 








































:roflmao: :roflmao: you know i still got love......


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 20 2009, 11:12 AM~14525310
> *:thumbsup: 1- cutlass 2- candy blue 3- on little feet...
> :thumbsdown: lambo doors.... :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: you know i still got love......
> *


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 20 2009, 02:12 PM~14525310
> *:thumbsup: 1- cutlass 2- candy blue 3- on little feet...
> :thumbsdown: lambo doors.... :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: you know i still got love......
> *


You know that i agree with you on the lambo door shit. thats when i lost all the love for that car and sold it....


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 20 2009, 04:27 AM~14523246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 20 2009, 11:20 AM~14525392
> *You know that i agree with you on the lambo door shit. thats when i lost all the love for that car and sold it....
> *



whore :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 02:42 PM~14525611
> *whore :biggrin:
> *


Look who's talking. Soon you will have more post than me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 06:35 AM~14523566
> *FUCQH8RS WHATS GOOD HOMIE
> *


aint nothin homie here at work soakin up the dew itys hotta than a mu-f_ka out side


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14525624
> *Look who's talking. Soon you will have more post than me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LETS TRADE GIVE ME BACK THE CUTLASS N I GIVE U THE LAC IL GIVE I DAT CUTLASS LIKE DA ONE ED HAD DAT THERE TRADING ME FOR IT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED, STRAIGHT PIMPIN WAS UP YALL.... :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 20 2009, 02:20 PM~14525392
> *You know that i agree with you on the lambo door shit. thats when i lost all the love for that car and sold it....
> *



what you talkin bout im putting lambos on the lac........


















































:roflmao: you got me phukd up


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

IS THAT A LAMBO OR A CUTLESS... THATS A 4000.00 LAMBO OR A 200,000.00 CUTLESS...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 02:55 PM~14525757
> *MISTER ED, STRAIGHT PIMPIN WAS UP YALL.... :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



whats good jay....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 20 2009, 02:57 PM~14525779
> *what you talkin bout im putting lambos on the lac........
> :roflmao: you got me phukd up
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 20 2009, 11:58 AM~14525791
> *whats good jay....
> *



ED TELL FB TO TRADE ME DA CUTLASS FOR THE LAC.. :cheesy:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 20 2009, 02:57 PM~14525782
> *IS THAT A LAMBO OR A CUTLESS... THATS A 4000.00 LAMBO OR A 200,000.00 CUTLESS...
> *


WHAT????  :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

What's the deal pimp


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 03:03 PM~14525833
> *ED TELL FB TO TRADE ME DA CUTLASS FOR THE LAC.. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 20 2009, 12:03 PM~14525842
> *What's the deal pimp
> *



WATS DA DEAL FOOL HOWS DA SHOP COMING ALONG? AND I KNOW U CAN FIND ME CUTLASS, BOX, OR A NONE POLICE CLEAN BUBBLE FOR MY LAC.. :biggrin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

wats up miayo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Shop is looking real good . Danny has been working realy hard on it I haven't been able 2 b there as much as I would like 2 but starting 2day after work ima b there everyday we should b opened 100% soon . We wana get atleast the store done so we can start setting up shop. Ima try 2 find u somthing that lac is tight work it should b easy 2 sell or trade .


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

flaco see if u can find me a towncar like ma brothers


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

HOLLA AT ME WEN DA SHOPS READY. DAT BITCH RIDES GOOD N IT LOOKS GOOD. I KNOW U CAN FIND SOMETHING FOR ME. WELL HOLLAR AT ME THEN FOOL TELL DANNY I SAY WAS UP... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Jul 20 2009, 01:33 PM~14526196
> *flaco see if u can find me a towncar like ma brothers
> *


Let me see . u can have your brothers if u want . Lmao


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

The cutlass before it got candy on 22's








The cutlass on 13's gangster whitwalls and candy








The cutlass on 14's inodized blue rims, lambo doors and candy








The cutlass on 22's candy painted and the car candy too








Then i got this 72 vert.








And my daily 84 cutty. But i got it on stocks, didnt get the rims.









Had to go down memory lane...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 20 2009, 01:39 PM~14526257
> *The cutlass before it got candy on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


The good old days


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 20 2009, 03:43 PM~14526308
> *The good old days
> *


hell yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 01:35 PM~14526219
> *HOLLA AT ME WEN DA SHOPS READY.  DAT BITCH RIDES GOOD N IT LOOKS GOOD. I KNOW U CAN FIND SOMETHING FOR ME. WELL HOLLAR AT ME THEN FOOL TELL DANNY I SAY WAS UP... :biggrin:
> *


Dale. u know where we at and were open late so come thru .


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 20 2009, 03:43 PM~14526308
> *The good old days
> *


hell yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 20 2009, 12:47 PM~14526361
> *Dale. u know where we at  and were open late so come thru .
> *



alrite fool il c yall soon. look out for any deal for da lac.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

what the fuck iS this a *STRIAGHT PIMPIN REUNION......*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 20 2009, 01:00 PM~14526518
> *what the fuck iS this a STRIAGHT PIMPIN REUNION......
> *



IM SOLO MY KAR CANT GET INTO STRAIGHT PIMPIN I DONT HAVE DUBS NOMRE I GOT REGULAR 24 PLATES.. BUT FB STILL STRAIGHT PIMPIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

*RIMS FOR SALE $1500*. no scratches or dents brand new tires. 255/30/24










*CADDY FOR SALE OR TRADE $3200* trade for a clean Box chevy or Cutlass or Bubble chevy(not a cop car) but they must be *CLEAN*...










98 Deville white with maroon canvas top with maroon leather int. sitting on 16''crome caddy stocks on brand new vogue tires. with a caddy e&g classic grill all crome. miles: 113,000. cold a/c everything works.pm me if interested or text 786863-2680...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 04:03 PM~14526556
> *IM SOLO MY  KAR CANT GET INTO STRAIGHT PIMPIN I DONT HAVE DUBS NOMRE I GOT REGULAR 24 PLATES.. BUT FB STILL STRAIGHT PIMPIN.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 20 2009, 01:00 PM~14526518
> *what the fuck iS this a STRIAGHT PIMPIN REUNION......
> *


i was once told once u straight pimpin u in it 4life :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 20 2009, 12:47 PM~14526361
> *Dale. u know where we at  and were open late so come thru .
> *




FLACO U JUST MADE YO SHOP SOUND LIKE TACO BELL WERE OPEN LATE HAHAHAHA DALE OYE SUP WITH THE ACCUMALATORZ!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 20 2009, 04:18 PM~14526762
> *i was once told once u straight pimpin u in it 4life  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 20 2009, 01:18 PM~14526762
> *i was once told once u straight pimpin u in it 4life  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


STRAIGHT PIMPIN LOOKN GOOD NICE LINE UP MRE BIG FEET NOW. DIFFRENT FROM WEN I WAS IN IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 01:21 PM~14526793
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN LOOKN GOOD NICE LINE UP MRE BIG FEET NOW. DIFFRENT FROM WEN I WAS IN IT.. :biggrin:
> *


yea know how it is but we still got lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 20 2009, 01:24 PM~14526824
> *yea know how it is but we still got lowriders  :biggrin:
> *



I KNW DAT BUT WEN I WAS IN IT ONLY A COUPLE OF US HAD BIG FEET EVEN JULIO HAD CHICOS ON BUT NOW THERES MRE OF A MIX. LOOKN REAL GD..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I'LL TRADE YOU FOR ME LAC.....















































NEVER..
:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cyclopes98, MISTER ED, Cadillac_Fleetwood, *SOUND OF REVENGE,* sucio138, Born 2 Die, ripsta85, Lowridergame305, all-eyez-onme



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 01:27 PM~14526858
> *I KNW DAT BUT WEN I WAS IN IT ONLY A COUPLE OF US HAD BIG FEET EVEN JULIO HAD CHICOS ON BUT NOW THERES MRE OF A MIX. LOOKN REAL GD..
> *


yea i feel u but u know time changes some tried the big feet and just staid there but some are still lowriding


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 20 2009, 01:34 PM~14526935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WAT?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 20 2009, 12:36 PM~14526233
> *Let me see . u can have your brothers if u want . Lmao
> *


ill take it he wont kno just paint that wet wet green


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 01:39 PM~14527024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
you forgot his Fireman Badge....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 01:39 PM~14527024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That ***** reprsenting!!  Are those the new plaques? :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

bear i got the pics from yesterday im uploading them on photobucket right now


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn!!! straightpimpin' got the streets on lock !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 93brougham, sweatitsdelta88, *IN YA MOUF*, Made You A Hater, REY DEL BARRIO, CHICO305, IIMPALAA, BUBBA-D

:nicoderm:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

straight pimpin was lookin real wet out there


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

new in box 10" electric fan for $20


















brand new harrison ac compressor for a g-body , cadillac , caprice $50


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

93-96 bigbody lac parts 4 sale



















UNDER DASH PLASTIC $15 EACH



















ASHTRAY $15










TAILLIGHTS $40










DASH WOOD $20










DASH WOOD $20


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

$25 grill plus shipping


















A pillars $20 for both, headliner $25.










center pillars $30 for both plus shipping


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DOOR PANELS $80 ALL 4 NO WOOD









AC CONTROL $25









TWILIGHT SENTINEL $25


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zhan.mary_@Jul 20 2009, 04:22 AM~14523013
> *more interesting pics
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
spam


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 03:39 PM~14527024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 04:39 PM~14527024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

WHATS UP FLACO HAVEN'T SEEN U IN AWHILE.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

shitt...that signature sounds famiar...lol


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 19 2009, 05:58 PM~14518424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK OF MY SHIT.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*all day everyday straight pimpin........
4 life*


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 20 2009, 01:29 PM~14526154
> *Shop is looking real good . Danny has been working realy hard on it I haven't been able 2 b there as much as I would like 2 but starting 2day after work ima b there everyday we should b opened 100% soon . We wana get atleast the store done so we can start setting up shop. Ima try 2 find u somthing that lac is tight work it should b easy 2 sell or trade .
> *



patineta??? is that you bro


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

SUP DANNY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 20 2009, 11:10 PM~14531870
> *Low_Ski_13 :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

, RoLLiN ShReK Wassa


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 20 2009, 08:11 PM~14531879
> *whats up homie?
> *


chilling homie on the every day grind u know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 04:39 PM~14527024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my ni99a :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THIS SHITS DEAD...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, CALVIN, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

im trying


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 01:27 PM~14526858
> *I KNW DAT BUT WEN I WAS IN IT ONLY A COUPLE OF US HAD BIG FEET EVEN JULIO HAD CHICOS ON BUT NOW THERES MRE OF A MIX. LOOKN REAL GD..
> *


dawg we have had a lil bit of everything i have seen them all especially me that ive been in this club since day one since it first started, shit i had 13's too lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 20 2009, 11:48 PM~14532332
> *THIS SHITS DEAD...
> *


LMAO....  POLKA DOTS.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 20 2009, 08:57 PM~14532467
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, CALVIN, :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat they do boy


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Jul 20 2009, 08:52 PM~14531609
> *SUP DANNY
> *


sup puto. welcome to layitlow's MiamiFest. aka lowrider drama fo yo mama. People rank on each others weights and everything on here. Youre gonna love it. lmao :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jul 20 2009, 09:58 PM~14532485
> *im trying
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 20 2009, 10:12 PM~14532716
> *nice work homie :biggrin:
> *


thanks..but the big ups goes to my club without them i wouldnt have done shit to my bucket theve helped me do all that shit


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 20 2009, 09:01 PM~14532516
> *wat they do boy
> *


chilling ma ***** hows everything up there


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 21 2009, 12:09 AM~14532656
> *sup puto. welcome to layitlow's MiamiFest. aka lowrider drama fo yo mama. People rank on each others weights and everything on here. Youre gonna love it. lmao :biggrin:
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jul 20 2009, 10:18 PM~14532832
> *thanks..but the big ups goes to my club without them i wouldnt have done shit to my bucket theve helped me do all that shit
> *


thats team work homie  you do not get that kine of help these days homie


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

"i wonder if i blasted a lil elvis presley would they pull me over and attempt to arrest me...
i really doubt doubt it, they probably start dancin', and jumpin' on my tip, and pissin in they pants and, wiglin' and jiglin' and grabbin' on they pelvis...
but you know my name cause you never hear no elvis..."

timeless!!!

for those of you old enough to remember how it was...


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

da da da damn


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH, :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 01:16 AM~14533679
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH,  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

5 Members: Florida City, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Scarface, Magik007, Tru2DaGame


:wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 21 2009, 12:27 AM~14533814
> *5 Members: Florida City, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, Scarface, Magik007, Tru2DaGame
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 20 2009, 10:26 PM~14533805
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


chillin about to k.o


----------



## cookie_13 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 02:39 PM~14527024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*My MAN FINALLy CAME oUT THE CLoSET!!!...oH By THE WAy THE CAKE iS GoNE!!! i TRiED TO TAKE A PiC OF HiM EATiNG iT BUT HE AiNT LET ME! LMAo...THANKz THE CAkE WAS GREAT!...*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: :420: :nicoderm: :420: :420:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

chicho boy tu eres tremendo cuento chino , but is k homeboy i got u


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

dont worry about the car i paid for, n got somebody that REALLY GOT MONEY TO PAID FOR. cuento chino :twak:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 20 2009, 09:26 PM~14532956
> *chilling ma ***** hows everything up there
> *


chillin dawg bored ass hell but fuck it ive been up here 5 yrs already and gotten used to it so i gotta do wat i gotta do foe da wifey and kids you get me


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

i got a 86 monte carlo with only 45,000 miles i will post pictures later asking 2000 obo


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 20 2009, 01:39 PM~14527024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS BIG DOG GOOD TO MEET YA ON SUNDAY


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Jul 21 2009, 05:27 AM~14535438
> *i got a 86 monte carlo with only 45,000 miles i will post pictures later asking 2000 obo
> *


que la verga maje


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Jul 20 2009, 08:11 PM~14531100
> *WHATS UP FLACO HAVEN'T SEEN U IN AWHILE.
> *


What's the deal. What's new with u ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 20 2009, 08:50 PM~14531589
> *patineta??? is that you bro
> *


Yeya ....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 20 2009, 08:50 PM~14531589
> *patineta??? is that you bro
> *


Yeya ....


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14532467
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, CALVIN, :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good dawg :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

WHATS THE DEAL


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 21 2009, 09:56 AM~14536149
> *What's the deal. What's new with u ?
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD. GOT A 8 MONTH OLD SON AND TRY 2 BRING THE BATRYDE FROM DA GRAVE.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Jul 21 2009, 09:20 AM~14536337
> *EVERYTHING IS GOOD. GOT A 8 MONTH OLD SON AND TRY 2 BRING THE BATRYDE FROM DA GRAVE.
> *


CONGRATS ON THE SHORTY . YEA IM ON THE SAME MISSION I WANA BRING OUT MY SHIT 2 . IF U NEED ANYTHING HIT ME UP .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 21 2009, 08:19 AM~14536324
> *WHATS THE DEAL
> *


OYE ANGELITO QUE BOLON ASERE THIS PSYCHO ***** WAT DEY DO PLAYA


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ANY CARSHOWS GOIN DOWN IN OR NEAR MIAMI THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

THANKS, 
HOW AT THAT SHOP WIT U ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> OYE ANGELITO QUE BOLON ASERE THIS PSYCHO ***** WAT DEY DO PLAYA
> [/quote
> What's up pimp .what's new ? I haven't been on here in a while.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Jul 21 2009, 09:40 AM~14536545
> *THANKS,
> HOW AT THAT SHOP WIT U ?
> *


We're try to get the shop open asap. So where late nite everyday so I get 2 work dead the next day but fukit . Soon we'll be up and running with the store and the shop .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 21 2009, 05:26 AM~14535437
> *chillin dawg bored ass hell but fuck it  ive been up here 5 yrs already and gotten used to it so i gotta do wat i gotta do foe da wifey and kids you get me
> *


i feel u ma ***** but fuck it gotta du it for da fam


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 21 2009, 08:31 AM~14536452
> *ANY CARSHOWS GOIN DOWN IN OR NEAR MIAMI THIS WEEKEND.
> *


theres one in broward


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cookie_13_@Jul 21 2009, 02:52 AM~14534461
> *My MAN FINALLy CAME oUT THE CLoSET!!!...oH By THE WAy THE CAKE iS GoNE!!! i TRiED TO TAKE A PiC OF HiM EATiNG iT BUT HE AiNT LET ME! LMAo...THANKz THE CAkE WAS GREAT!...
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 21 2009, 09:29 AM~14536426
> *OYE ANGELITO QUE BOLON ASERE THIS PSYCHO ***** WAT DEY DO PLAYA
> *


I know how that is . Hit me up when u get back down last time I seen u for 2 min when u where with Julio .


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

yo any barbers here?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

throwback :h5:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that blue bubble was wet from day one, shit dont make no sense :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 11:48 AM~14537211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i don't even have this pic anymore.. I miss that caddy.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice old pics! imma build another one after the 63. i miss that car


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 09:51 AM~14537246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


throw backs!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 21 2009, 10:33 AM~14535974
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


price would help


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pics homie, looked like a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

here some pictures of the monte let me know


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

hope no one gets mad cuz off the pics


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi a lil trow back homey


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 11:12 AM~14538178
> *hope no one gets mad cuz off the pics
> *


i dont see why those were the good ol days brought back alot of memories :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THAT WAS LIKE THE LAST LOWRIDER SHOW OUT HERE :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that boy switchitter had that nasty three on that lincoln










jose where you at fool you been lost like a mofo...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14539390
> *that boy switchitter had that nasty three on that lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


that boy in LOVE now :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, Still Hated,Miami305Rida :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14539721
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, Still Hated,Miami305Rida :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What it do white boi..............................


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Boy those pics are bringing it back....................... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey guys spread the word.
Iam now able to get anyone insurance of all types.
AUTO, HOME, COMMERCIAL< MOTORCYCLE,FLOOD,LIABILITY, and etc. 
I can also hook it up w/ the Mortgage.

Matter of fact I just hooked up someone w/ Collector car .
He has a Cobra w/ a 402. his policy for the year came out to be $475.00.


Let me know if anyone is interested call me on my cell 786-553-3967 or send me a email @ [email protected]


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice pics!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i got more i just gotta look for dem ill post more later tonight


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody want to buy some gas car


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 02:08 PM~14540266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahorra si se puso esto bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 21 2009, 02:11 PM~14540299
> *Ahorra si se puso esto bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14539721
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, Still Hated,Miami305Rida :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wassup Luis??????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 21 2009, 05:12 PM~14540318
> *Wassup Luis??????
> *


whats up P-NUT


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

before pic's








































after pic's of my frame bitch.......






















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 02:08 PM~14540266
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jul 21 2009, 05:25 PM~14540488
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

got some 05 tampa pics


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 02:43 PM~14540705
> *got some 05 tampa pics
> *



post up!!. its way better 2 see good old pics, then see'n a pages of crap!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

stuff thats 4 sale ......... hollar if intressted........... 786 222-1297 

79 momte carlo chrome bars........










regal chrome hood hingdes










chrome rotors for g-body










lots of stuff..........











flip down t.v.








































16 switch box and i have a 10 switch chrome...












chrome lincoln light bezel 95 -96 










regal bumbers











rockrs for regal doors 










TWO HEAD REST T.V











HYDRAULIC CHARGER


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

tampa 08


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 20 2009, 09:49 PM~14533355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats grove days there!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

damm chichi that's an ugly setup .


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

any body i need da flyer to da firme estilo picnic


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

some 07 tampa


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS I C U BITCH WERES MY CUTLASS AT... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tampa 06
[/ur
[url=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

'


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

4 SALE

CCE All Chrome Pump w/ Aluminum block. Barely used. 100.00
new 3 ton reds springs....perfect for rear set up 25.00









Diesel Audio 1600w 2 ch. amp
pushed 3 -12's with no problem
Chrome is nice n shiny...good amp 4 a custom trunk
75.00 obo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 21 2009, 05:11 PM~14540299
> *Ahorra si se puso esto bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


lol...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ripsta85, 87blazer, *david, BUBBA-D*, HIT EM UP, *~RoLl1NReGaL~*, lmadera, *STR8CLOWNIN LS*, cyclopes98, LOWLYFE62, hoppin92, *COUPE DE BEAR, Born 2 Die*
:wave: que bolon ppl


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

grand national trunk for sale has rust in the usual spots askin 75$ pm me for info


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

im looking for pistons and hosses for a uni body anyone have for sale


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 07:06 PM~14542136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

................  :biggrin: 

































We got a body shop in Dade and Broward


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 21 2009, 09:26 AM~14536397
> *CONGRATS ON THE SHORTY .  YEA IM ON THE SAME MISSION I WANA BRING OUT MY SHIT 2 . IF U NEED ANYTHING HIT ME UP .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

I like these pics...


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

im looking for driver side door for a regal in good condition plz pm me thanks.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

heres some motavation flaco


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

I was gonna post that 1 2. nice chrome


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

4 SALE

CCE All Chrome Pump w/ Aluminum block. Barely used. 100.00
new 3 ton reds springs....perfect for rear set up 25.00









Diesel Audio 1600w 2 ch. amp
pushed 3 -12's with no problem
Chrome is nice n shiny...good amp 4 a custom trunk
75.00 obo


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMN PAGE 2 THIS IS DOIN BAD


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 21 2009, 08:26 PM~14544317
> *heres some motavation flaco
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 21 2009, 10:48 PM~14544599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 21 2009, 10:29 PM~14543631
> *................   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 21 2009, 08:48 PM~14544599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

now thats how you hop a car...i couldnt even touch the wheels on either car....!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

SOME OF MY FAVORITE PICS... :biggrin: 
























AWW... I MISS MA REGAL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GOTTA LOOOVE THIS ONE:








LOL.
















:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

I LOVE G-BODYS...
























































MORE FAVS*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 22 2009, 01:48 AM~14545873
> *now thats how you STAND UP a car...i couldnt even touch the wheels on either car....!
> *


  :biggrin: 


not really hopping. those cars were built to do just that lol. still sick how it took just 4 clicks on the regal and 5 on the box and how high they were. you with your arm up like that is like what (quick calculation) 105 inches? (if your 6'5) :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 21 2009, 11:28 PM~14546275
> *  :biggrin:
> not really hopping. those cars were built to do just that lol. still sick how it took just 4 clicks on the regal and 5 on the box and how high they were. you with your arm up like that is like what (quick calculation) 113 inches? (if your 6'5)  :0
> *


lol ***** thats wat i call swanngin :biggrin: :biggrin: built it break it fix it hop it again thats there life style :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

some out off town foo`s doin it on the ave`s
















































we need this back in miami


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 21 2009, 02:11 PM~14540299
> *Ahorra si se puso esto bueno!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> > OYE ANGELITO QUE BOLON ASERE THIS PSYCHO ***** WAT DEY DO PLAYA
> > [/quote
> > What's up pimp .what's new ? I haven't been on here in a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 21 2009, 09:21 AM~14536948
> *I know how that is . Hit me up when u get back down last time I seen u for 2 min when u where with Julio .
> *


FOE SHO MY ***** I'LL HIT YOU UP DAWG.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 21 2009, 09:26 PM~14544317
> *heres some motavation flaco
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I need 2 finish the jeep ima take it 2 the shop and finish it . It just needs a few hours of work and I'll bring it back out 2 play


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Jul 21 2009, 10:48 PM~14545873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ evrytime i hear someone say this, it gets 2 me cuz "if we need it back" then y not put your part in it. and bring out some cars. *my 2cents *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Jul 11 2009, 09:02 PM~14446362
> *        BROWNSOUL CARCLUB IS INVITING EVERY CARCLUB TO ATTEND THIS SHOW TO SUPPORT THE MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody want to buy some gas car


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Jul 21 2009, 08:12 PM~14543419
> *im looking for pistons and hosses for a uni body anyone have for sale
> *


hit me up got good price homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 22 2009, 07:35 AM~14547592
> *^ evrytime i hear someone say this, it gets 2 me cuz "if we need it back" then y not put your part in it. and bring out some cars. my 2cents
> *


naw u right i feel u cuz and i am traing to bring something out its just that time are really hard for some off us u feel me but the people that have dem done y have dem parked


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 22 2009, 12:02 PM~14548302
> *anybody want to buy some gas car
> 
> 
> ...



those fuckers are fast


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 12:07 PM~14548970
> *naw u right i feel u cuz and i am traing to bring something out its just that time are really hard for some off us u feel me but the people that have dem done y have dem parked
> *


If you don't have money becuz " times are hard " then you shouldent be in this game


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 01:29 PM~14549170
> *If you don't have money becuz " times are hard " then you shouldent be in this game
> *



ITS EASY TO SAY THAT WHEN U HAVE MOMMIE AND DAD'S MONEY


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 10:29 AM~14549170
> *If you don't have money becuz " times are hard " then you shouldent be in this game
> *


 some off us got sweat for that money not ask mommy or daddy for a check and also pay bills pay rent buy food to help out in the house homeboy u should try that and see how hard its out the not live under mommy`s dress


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 01:03 PM~14549547
> *some off us got sweat for that money not ask mommy or daddy for a check and also pay bills pay rent buy food to help out in the house homeboy u should try that and see how hard its out the not live under mommy`s dress
> *


Get the fuck out the game if u don't got money and coming on here telling pol to bring there cars out ..., ***** bring yo shit out... N btw mommy n daddy don't help me... I work for mine so don't run that line


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 11:03 AM~14549547
> *some off us got sweat for that money not ask mommy or daddy for a check and also pay bills pay rent buy food to help out in the house homeboy u should try that and see how hard its out the not live under mommy`s dress
> *


DAM STR8!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 12:11 PM~14550165
> *Get the fuck out the game if u don't got money and coming on here telling pol to bring there cars out ..., ***** bring yo shit out... N btw mommy n daddy don't help me... I work for mine so don't run that line
> *


Dog not everybody in here makes 20,30 or 40 bucks a hour.....  and when times are like they are no job is secure right now........


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 11:03 AM~14549547
> *some off us got sweat for that money and also pay bills pay rent buy food to help out in the house homeboy u should try that and see how hard its
> *



X2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 12:11 PM~14550165
> *Get the fuck out the game if u don't got money and coming on here telling pol to bring there cars out ..., ***** bring yo shit out... N btw mommy n daddy don't help me... I work for mine so don't run that line
> *


naw homeboy check this out i rather pay rent and ride a bus the buy a car and sleep on the back seat i got money just not to waste it on a car right no ill come wen time is right is rather wait and come out right then speed up and have some wak shit like urs


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 22 2009, 09:02 AM~14548302
> *anybody want to buy some gas car
> 
> 
> ...


what type of gas does it use!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 03:12 PM~14550828
> *naw homeboy check this out i rather pay rent and ride a bus the buy a car and sleep on the back seat i got money just not to waste it on a car right no ill come wen time is right is rather wait and come out right then speed up and have some wak shit like urs
> *


U know what im not even going to respond to this comment All I'm saying if you don't have money this ain't the game for u


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

PAINT BY ROD


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 04:43 PM~14551163
> *U know what im not even going to respond to this comment All I'm saying if you don't have money this ain't the game for u
> *



SOME PEOPLE DO IT BECAUSE THE LOVE THIS GAME WITH OR WITHOUT A CAR. IT TAKES SOME OF US LONGER BUT STILL WE KEEP THE SPORT ALIVE. WITH NEGATIVE PEOPLE LIKE YOU INSTEAD OF HELPING OUT IN WHAT YOU CAN DO, YOU STOMP ON OTHERS WHEN THEY DOWN.... PEOPLE LIKE YOU ORLY ARE WHATS DRIVIN THIS CAR CUSTOMIZING SPORT INTO THE GROUND WHILE OTHERS ARE TRYING TO KEEP IT ALIVE.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 01:43 PM~14551163
> *U know what im not even going to respond to this comment All I'm saying if you don't have money this ain't the game for u
> *


this game is not about who has the most money homeboy its about the culture of lowriding and lov for the cars not just getting and old car and making it look like una bieja con colorete something like wat u have Mr. big money baller


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 01:55 PM~14551305
> *this game is not about who has the most money homeboy its about the culture of lowriding and lov for the cars not just getting and old car and making it look like una bieja con colorete something like wat u have Mr. big money baller
> *


First of all that's not his first car and the regal was nowhere near rushed or done in a hurry and the car is getting worked on as we speak and about bringing this hopping shit back and swanging yea y'all blind or something cause roly ***** and willy and many others are swanging their shit just like those pics so....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy01_@Jul 22 2009, 02:12 PM~14551479
> *First of all that's not his first car and the regal was nowhere near rushed or done in a hurry and the car is getting worked on as we speak and about bringing this hopping shit back and swanging yea y'all blind or something cause roly ***** and willy and many others are swanging their shit just like those pics so....
> *


ur right dem boys are doing there thing and big ups to dem and as far as those pics go i was talking about getting together and hanging out like back den like the grove,tk,and many other places as yall know


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 22 2009, 03:53 PM~14551282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look to both of yall str8 up ...I could give 3 fucks what yall think... Yall go build your cars and I'll have mines done quicker then many ppl think


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 02:19 PM~14551548
> *ur right dem boys are doing there thing and big ups to dem and as far as those pics go i was talking about getting together and hanging out like back den like the grove,tk,and many other places as yall know
> *


I agree wit you 100% on that


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

well lets make it happen tonite. it wednesday.. hangout :biggrin: :biggrin: 
last week it was dead , but it was cause of the show on sunday... no excuse this week.. well except me. the seals of the front pistons blew.. :angry:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 22 2009, 02:22 PM~14551597
> *well lets make it happen tonite. it wednesday..  hangout :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> last week it was dead , but it was cause of the show on sunday... no excuse this week.. well except me. the seals of the front pistons blew.. :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: lylorly, chevyboy01, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 95rangeron14z, *Born 2 Die*,* INKSTINCT003*, MR.GRUMPY, *MISTER ED*, backbumpin, GRAND HUSTLE, hoppin92, ripsta85
:wave: :wave: :wave: sup ppl


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 22 2009, 02:22 PM~14551597
> *well lets make it happen tonite. it wednesday..  hangout :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> last week it was dead , but it was cause of the show on sunday... no excuse this week.. well except me. the seals of the front pistons blew.. :angry:
> *


i wont be there either its my birthday :h5: to my self ...lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 22 2009, 02:27 PM~14551647
> *i wont be there either its my birthday :h5: to my self ...lol
> *


happy b-day foo :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 02:21 PM~14551576
> *look to both of yall str8 up ...I could give 3 fucks what yall think... Yall go build your cars and I'll have mines done quicker then many ppl think
> *


just like u dont give a fuck stop train knock other peoples motivations just cuz u have a few dollars then dam


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 01:29 PM~14549170
> *If you don't have money becuz " times are hard " then you shouldent be in this game
> *


 :uh: 
this shit isnt just bout money or how fast u can bring out a car...if u a baller and u can go shop to shop with ur ride then more power to u. but that dont make u any better than the next man who has his car in the garage and does what he can when he can. i know ****** that have cars in their garage for years now and they go out and bust their balls to do shit. And us ****** that actuallyh put in work to our cars usually take more pride and enjoy it more.Building a lowrider is like a lil journey...enjoying the time u spend out there puttin in work. but i dont think u understand that since u are building ur first lowrider...or having someone else build it  

on the last note...even if u dont havea car u can contribute to this game...there was a time when i didnt have a ride but i did run my club and ran it well. contributing to the streets and shows...without a car and with little money in my pocket.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 22 2009, 05:22 PM~14551597
> *well lets make it happen tonite. it wednesday..  hangout :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> last week it was dead , but it was cause of the show on sunday... no excuse this week.. well except me. the seals of the front pistons blew.. :angry:
> *


be careful of over locking and try using ND30 motor oil.....they dont eat up the seals.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 22 2009, 02:27 PM~14551647
> *i wont be there either its my birthday :h5: to my self ...lol
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ x2


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

sup mo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 02:32 PM~14551703
> *happy b-day foo :biggrin:
> *


bak that up cuzzo!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 22 2009, 03:22 PM~14551597
> *well lets make it happen tonite. it wednesday..  hangout :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> last week it was dead , but it was cause of the show on sunday... no excuse this week.. well except me. the seals of the front pistons blew.. :angry:
> *


I got the seals at my house . No excuses . LOL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

sup ***** jus here watchin the next episode on the novela fest


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:36 PM~14551746
> *:uh:
> this shit isnt just bout money or how fast u can bring out a car...if u a baller and u can go shop to shop with ur ride then more power to u. but that dont make u any better than the next man who has his car in the garage and does what he can when he can. i know ****** that have cars in their garage for years now and they go out and bust their balls to do shit. And us ****** that actuallyh put in work to our cars usually take more pride and enjoy it more.Building a lowrider is like a lil journey...enjoying the time u spend out there puttin in work. but i dont think u understand that since u are building ur first lowrider...or having someone else build it
> 
> ...


ur right


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:38 PM~14551771
> *be careful of over locking and try using ND30 motor oil.....they dont eat up the seals.
> *


 :thumbsup: i use 40


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 22 2009, 02:41 PM~14551813
> *I got the seals at my house . No excuses . LOL
> *


hahah nice. i have there but i still got to put them on. y con este fucking calor ill faint under that bitch


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS+Jul 22 2009, 02:36 PM~14551746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks vanilla


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS IS THE NEW MIAMI FEST


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LOL that heat dosent fuk around I'm happy I work on the cars at nite . 2day were realy busy if not I would tell 2 pass by and we woulda fixied it rite quick. And by the way that regal u where driving 2day looked realy realy clean


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

time for some old school pictures


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 02:51 PM~14551906
> *time for some old school pictures
> *


yeaaaaa!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 22 2009, 02:51 PM~14551904
> *LOL that heat dosent fuk around I'm happy I work on the cars at nite . 2day were realy busy if not I would tell 2 pass by and we woulda fixied it rite quick. And by the way that regal u where driving 2day looked realy realy clean
> *


THANKS DOUGIE.. THATS THE DAILY. I TOOK THE RIMS OFF FOR A LITTLE BIT. I LIKE HOW IT LOOKS STOCK


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 03:36 PM~14551746
> *:uh:
> this shit isnt just bout money or how fast u can bring out a car...if u a baller and u can go shop to shop with ur ride then more power to u. but that dont make u any better than the next man who has his car in the garage and does what he can when he can. i know ****** that have cars in their garage for years now and they go out and bust their balls to do shit. And us ****** that actuallyh put in work to our cars usually take more pride and enjoy it more.Building a lowrider is like a lil journey...enjoying the time u spend out there puttin in work. but i dont think u understand that since u are building ur first lowrider...or having someone else build it
> 
> ...


*Very well said. I would normally not input on anything, but this is very true. I include myself as a fellow lowrider with unfortunate events causing my build to stall much longer than planned. I know plenty of people with some badass projects that are stalled right now. Shit, It hurts me when I used to go collect rent and look inside my garage to peak under the car cover. To the ones fortunate enough to take a ride out and tap a switch plate on sundays I envy you all ! I can only contribute to giving credit where credit is earned for now, and log into layitlow to follow up on Miami's return to the lowrider scene.

Danny R- *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

bBblue88olds,Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 03:59 PM~14551969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm ***** u got a collection of some good old pics .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

flaco how much for some chrome motors and blowproof seals


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 22 2009, 05:42 PM~14551823
> *:thumbsup: i use 40
> *


i used to use 40 but trust me switch to ND30(non-detergent)....reall good for all the seals and u wont notice and difference in performance


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, 93brougham, TblaziNon22s, Born 2 Die, Made You A Hater, CHICO305, Capital J, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, *LIL ROLY™, *lylorly

what up homie...seen a few vids of ur ride....u n ur ol boy doin it right. hit me up ***** so we can ride together one of these days. tell ur fam. i said whats up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 22 2009, 03:05 PM~14552025
> *Damm ***** u got a collection of some good old pics .
> *


i got some classic ones :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 22 2009, 02:49 PM~14551890
> *THIS IS THE NEW MIAMI FEST
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

keep postin .....memories like a mutha fcka ...those were some good shows


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Got this Laptop that is collecting dust in my closet....look online it's still goes for 1000.00 or more refurbished. 
I'm asking 350.00 o.b.o.
*NEEDS a new battery(wont hold charge that long)
*1 of the 3 usb ports are messed up.
Other than those minor issues it works perfect.
SPECS.
Toshiba Satellite A75

Toshiba Satellite A75 Specs as Purchased

Toshiba Satellite A75-S211
3.2GHz Pentium 4
512 MB RAM
80Gb Hard Drive at 4200 RPM
DVD-RW/CD-RW "Super Multi" Combo Drive
15.4" Widescreen with TruBrite
Windows XP Home


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

BORN TO DIE

homie do u have any pics of my ladies ol ride....Kandy pink escort with grey top and pink/gery interior. bagged on 17 fwd wires :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 03:41 PM~14552456
> *BORN TO DIE
> 
> homie do u have any pics of my ladies ol ride....Kandy pink escort with grey top and pink/gery interior. bagged on 17 fwd wires  :biggrin:
> *


i have to look for it in the folders i should have it ill check for u cuz :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

so who riding to the hangout


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 03:49 PM~14552552
> *THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


naw cuz but ill look tru the cd`s off pics that i have maybe there


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 07:01 PM~14552728
> *naw cuz but ill look tru the cd`s off pics that i have maybe there
> *


aight no problem


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 22 2009, 10:35 AM~14547592
> *^ evrytime i hear someone say this, it gets 2 me cuz "if we need it back" then y not put your part in it. and bring out some cars. my 2cents
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 04:55 PM~14551305
> *this game is not about who has the most money homeboy its about the culture of lowriding and lov for the cars not just getting and old car and making it look like una bieja con colorete something like wat u have Mr. big money baller
> *



Is it about paying people the money you owe them? Or is it about lying and saying you're out of town for 6 months? :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 06:41 PM~14552456
> *BORN TO DIE
> 
> homie do u have any pics of my ladies ol ride....Kandy pink escort with grey top and pink/gery interior. bagged on 17 fwd wires  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SOME WHEN IT WAS LIGHT GREEN BEFORE DA FLAKES :biggrin:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 06:07 PM~14552796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BORN 2 DIE. THAT WAS THE LAST SHOW MY TRUCK CAME OUT SO HARD. I GOT ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY JUST 2 GET IT LIKE THAT.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2009, 04:13 PM~14552882
> *Is it about paying people the money you owe them? Or is it about lying and saying you're out of town for 6 months?  :uh:
> *


about that thats not ur problem i told him to come get his shit and i did pay for everything i want it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 07:18 PM~14552948
> *about that thats not ur problem i told him to come get his shit and i did pay for everything i want it
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

UCE picnic 03


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2009, 04:21 PM~14552982
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:around:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 22 2009, 03:00 PM~14551981
> *bBblue88olds,Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

grand national trunk for sale 65$ i need this thing gone by the weekend


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

13x7 all chrome w new tires, and dayton k/o $400

will sell with out k/o

CHROME K/O NOT INCLUDED OR THE 64.............












Up for sale These are 14x6 zenith w tires and rims are in perfect condition...........pm if interested..........chrome k/o not included.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 03:41 PM~14552456
> *BORN TO DIE
> 
> homie do u have any pics of my ladies ol ride....Kandy pink escort with grey top and pink/gery interior. bagged on 17 fwd wires  :biggrin:
> *


Wow I haven't seen Lady J's car in like 9 yrs.. I remeber she had super standards twisted spokes.. That escort was hard :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

damn lowrider 2003 1st 2nd and 3rd place all in that order


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

we'll be back soon.....hope robert keeps that mazda clean


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

whos going to 27ave tonite


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2009, 05:35 PM~14553119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pumkin when we working on my car


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 22 2009, 06:25 PM~14553572
> *whos going to 27ave tonite
> *



ME


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

which imp r u takin...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jul 22 2009, 08:42 PM~14553719
> *pumkin when we working on my car
> *


Whenever the fuck I'm not sick anymore. lol
You know the process. one thing every 6 months. 
We got you on the 3 year contract.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^^lmao sounds like me


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Jul 22 2009, 07:14 PM~14552885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it ended up in a junk yard in broward. we sold it to her cousin and a tree fell on it during one of the hurricanes


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2009, 07:47 PM~14553776
> *Whenever the fuck I'm not sick anymore. lol
> You know the process. one thing every 6 months.
> We got you on the 3 year contract.
> *


any progress on the regal?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 22 2009, 08:48 PM~14553801
> *any progress on the regal?
> *



Not yet. lol
Still working on my boat. 
Once that's done, I'll look back into finishing the regal.
On the brightside, my boat is finally ALMOST done.
This project has only been going on since November and it's almost complete. lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, luxridez, 87blazer, REY DEL BARRIO, MAAANDO, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, CADILLAC D, cyclopes98, Born 2 Die, DOMREP64, STR8CLOWNIN LS, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, lalo22, Tru2DaGame

EVERYBODY HERE NEEDS TO RIDE OUT TONITE .....SINCE WE ALL WANNA TALK ABOUT GET THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT START BACK UP ...U'LL BE SUPRISED HOW LITTLE BY LITTLE THING WILL GET BETTER IF EVERYONE PLAYS THERE PART...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

[/quot

















[/quote]
dat sudden impacttttt boi lol :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2009, 06:50 PM~14553819
> *Not yet. lol
> Still working on my boat.
> Once that's done, I'll look back into finishing the regal.
> ...


and on the brightside you got 13s,2 pumps,back pistons,front pistons,hoses all for the regal so its looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2009, 06:47 PM~14553776
> *Whenever the fuck I'm not sick anymore. lol
> You know the process. one thing every 6 months.
> We got you on the 3 year contract.
> *


lmao yea i know let me know when your not sick so we can do something..do you know if they finished my body work already??


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> [/quot


dat sudden impacttttt boi lol :biggrin:
[/quote]

Awwww look at Liz's mirage! I miss that lil car.. That's my daddy lol


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

*Also for all the people that are coming out of town. I was able to get a decent price on rooms from holiday inn express. All you got to do is just click on the link below and book your rooms.*

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/a...equestid=501675


----------



## FairyTales (Jan 19, 2005)

> [/quot


dat sudden impacttttt boi lol :biggrin:
[/quote]

 i miss my car


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THATS MY DOG REP"N


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 22 2009, 09:50 AM~14547360
> *LOL. I need 2 finish the jeep ima take it 2 the shop and finish it . It just needs a few hours of work and I'll bring it back out 2 play
> *


i wish i can say the same........


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo whats up guys .

Just quoted a 1964 Impala
Set value at 20 k
Premium for 1 year $545
w/ coverages of 100/300/50
and 0 ded for comp/coll

let me know if ne one is interested.
for right now it must be 85 or older.
I can maybe get away w/ newer than 85 but i gotta get permission from the company.


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 04:43 PM~14551163
> *U know what im not even going to respond to this comment All I'm saying if you don't have money this ain't the game for u
> *


so if you have so much money why wasn't ur truck fully candy painted u ran out of money , and so much money and the car has taking two years to finish


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 22 2009, 05:27 PM~14551647
> *i wont be there either its my birthday :h5: to my self ...lol
> *


happy b-day fat ass


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 22 2009, 08:09 PM~14555126
> *i wish i can say the same........
> *


yo im putting the pump 2mm lmk so i can take it to the shop where the member from the club works so we can do ma trunk layout :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

*ROLLIN TITO*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAWG!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

x 2


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2009, 07:13 PM~14552882
> *Is it about paying people the money you owe them? Or is it about lying and saying you're out of town for 6 months?  :uh:
> *



or like ur case puting the car away for 10 years and not knowning how to paint door jams trunk jams under the hood , u know shit like that 


or fucking up ur own members cars like jorge :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 



sorry just had to do this one......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Pure Elegance...Speechless!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 22 2009, 07:13 PM~14552882
> *Is it about paying people the money you owe them? Or is it about lying and saying you're out of town for 6 months?  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> dat sudden impacttttt boi lol :biggrin:


  i miss my car
[/quote]


liz????? on lay it low???? lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Jul 22 2009, 08:36 PM~14555354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks fellas! had a great time at dave and busters..lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, HEAVErollerz90, *DaBatRyde*
wat up dawg wen u coming over to get them thingsss :biggrin: :biggrin: ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Fleetwood 305, :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 12:11 PM~14550165
> *Get the fuck out the game if u don't got money and coming on here telling pol to bring there cars out ..., ***** bring yo shit out... N btw mommy n daddy don't help me... I work for mine so don't run that line
> *


this kiddd always has some type of issue with some body


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 23 2009, 01:25 AM~14557244
> *this kiddd  always has some type of  issue with some body
> *


nah someone always has a issue with me... N honestly I could give 3 fucks


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 22 2009, 09:09 PM~14555126
> *i wish i can say the same........
> *


Soon  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Members: alwzwrkn, *lalo22*

whats the deal homies :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MIAMI
:wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:36 PM~14551746
> *:uh:
> this shit isnt just bout money or how fast u can bring out a car...if u a baller and u can go shop to shop with ur ride then more power to u. but that dont make u any better than the next man who has his car in the garage and does what he can when he can. i know ****** that have cars in their garage for years now and they go out and bust their balls to do shit. And us ****** that actuallyh put in work to our cars usually take more pride and enjoy it more.Building a lowrider is like a lil journey...enjoying the time u spend out there puttin in work. but i dont think u understand that since u are building ur first lowrider...or having someone else build it
> 
> ...


My brother............................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 23 2009, 08:49 AM~14558028
> *My brother............................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 23 2009, 05:48 AM~14558023
> *Members: alwzwrkn, lalo22
> 
> whats the deal homies  :biggrin:
> *


chillin homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up homies?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 23 2009, 05:48 AM~14558023
> *Members: alwzwrkn, lalo22
> 
> whats the deal homies  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 21 2009, 11:06 AM~14536799
> *theres one in broward
> *



anymore info about this show.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:36 PM~14551746
> *:uh:
> this shit isnt just bout money or how fast u can bring out a car...if u a baller and u can go shop to shop with ur ride then more power to u. but that dont make u any better than the next man who has his car in the garage and does what he can when he can. i know ****** that have cars in their garage for years now and they go out and bust their balls to do shit. And us ****** that actuallyh put in work to our cars usually take more pride and enjoy it more.Building a lowrider is like a lil journey...enjoying the time u spend out there puttin in work. but i dont think u understand that since u are building ur first lowrider...or having someone else build it
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ hey der ugly


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodmorning Miami :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Jul 22 2009, 11:47 PM~14555492
> *or like ur case puting the car away for 10 years and not knowning how to paint door jams trunk jams under the hood , u know shit like that
> or fucking up ur own members cars like jorge  :0
> *



Exactly. :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Que la verga LOCO, FUCQH8RS*, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 22 2009, 02:49 PM~14551890
> *THIS IS THE NEW MIAMI FEST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2009, 08:11 AM~14558801
> *Que la verga LOCO, FUCQH8RS,  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up big pimpen :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 23 2009, 08:21 AM~14558147
> *Goodmorning Miami :wave:
> *


WUTS GOING ON :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

de pinga aqui se forman tremendas novelas en este maimi fest :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lalo22, rollin_nemo, Tru2DaGame, 954LIMELIGHT66, 59IMPALAon24s, SIRDRAKE

WASSA


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Patience Did Pay, :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 10:54 PM~14556327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lakeside homies  super zoe


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: individualsbox, ErickaNjr, *Patience Did Pay*, *viejitos miami*, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Tru2DaGame, *rollin_nemo*, *59IMPALAon24s
* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

sup homie!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

aqui man lookin en que aser!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

ANYBODY GOT PIKS OF DA STUNT N SHINE SHOW DAT WAS ON SUNDAY???


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

my new project what you think?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 23 2009, 09:17 AM~14559351
> *my new project what you think?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u full of it hector...lol


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 04:13 PM~14552877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 22 2009, 12:11 PM~14550165
> *Get the fuck out the game if u don't got money and coming on here telling pol to bring there cars out ..., ***** bring yo shit out... N btw mommy n daddy don't help me... I work for mine so don't run that line
> *


HOMIE I DONT KNOW YOU  BUT TYMES ARE HARD RIGHT NOW AND HONESTLY ERRYBODY ON HERE IS JUS TRYING TO DO WHAT THEY DO AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE SO RELAX  AND UNDERSTAND IF YOU GIVE RESPECT YOU SHALL RECEIVE IT ,BUT IF YOU GET DISRESPECTFUL, YOU SHALL RECEIVE IT BACK BUT JUS IN A DIFFERENT WAY :0 .SO KEEP IT REAL WIT YA SELF, AND DONT WORRY BOUT NOBODY& YOUR LIFE WILL BE DRAMA FREE  I SHALL NOW LEAVE THE DRAMA CASE ALONE JUST REMEMBER PIMP 

RESPECT


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 23 2009, 09:07 AM~14559263
> *aqui man lookin en que aser!
> *


thanks for them parts pimp...happy late b-day...... :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 23 2009, 08:11 AM~14558801
> *Que la verga LOCO, FUCQH8RS,  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT IT DO BIG BABY


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 23 2009, 10:18 AM~14559839
> *HOMIE I DONT KNOW YOU   BUT TYMES ARE HARD RIGHT NOW AND HONESTLY ERRYBODY ON HERE IS JUS TRYING TO DO WHAT THEY DO AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE SO RELAX   AND UNDERSTAND IF YOU GIVE RESPECT  YOU SHALL RECEIVE IT ,BUT IF YOU GET DISRESPECTFUL, YOU SHALL RECEIVE IT BACK BUT JUS IN A DIFFERENT WAY :0 .SO KEEP IT REAL WIT YA SELF, AND DONT WORRY  BOUT NOBODY& YOUR LIFE WILL BE DRAMA FREE  I SHALL NOW LEAVE THE DRAMA CASE ALONE JUST REMEMBER PIMP
> 
> RESPECT
> *


AMEN TO DAT :worship: :worship:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Jul 23 2009, 09:13 AM~14559308
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAYA MIRA PA YA STRAIGHTPIMPIANDO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 23 2009, 08:48 AM~14558023
> *Members: alwzwrkn, lalo22
> 
> whats the deal homies  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 23 2009, 10:19 AM~14559845
> *thanks for them parts pimp...happy late b-day...... :thumbsup:
> *


no problem dawg glad i could help.. i still say he got to buy the house grille...lol thanks bro


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Tru2DaGame, SOUND OF REVENGE, 96' lincoln, DaBatRyde


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 23 2009, 10:29 AM~14559926
> *BAYA MIRA PA YA  STRAIGHTPIMPIANDO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA TU SABE LOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper+Jul 23 2009, 01:57 PM~14560117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about :thumbsup: that's where I got the idea for my car the first time E brought out the regal  :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 23 2009, 12:49 PM~14561117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 22 2009, 03:00 PM~14551976
> *Very well said. I would normally not input on anything, but this is very true. I include myself as a fellow lowrider with  unfortunate events causing my build to stall much  longer than planned. I know plenty of people with some badass projects that are stalled right now. Shit, It hurts me when I used to go collect rent and look inside my garage to peak under the car cover. To the ones fortunate enough to take a ride out and tap a switch plate on sundays I envy you all ! I can only contribute to giving credit where credit is earned for now, and log into layitlow to follow up on Miami's return to the lowrider scene.
> 
> Danny R-
> *


  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: FUCQH8RS, JuiCeD XtReMe, DaDDy SaMMy, bBblue88olds, Patience Did Pay, sweet fleet, 305low, STREETSOFDADECC, HIT EM UP, EXECUTION, Lowridergame305, monte24, DA_SQUID, man of steel 305


wus poppin homies :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 23 2009, 08:54 AM~14559154
> *Patience Did Pay, :wave:
> *




yo wut up!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Jul 22 2009, 05:16 PM~14552917
> *DAMN BORN 2 DIE. THAT WAS THE LAST SHOW MY TRUCK CAME OUT SO HARD. I GOT ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY JUST 2 GET IT LIKE THAT.
> *


I remember us wiring up the truck and getting electricuted by the battery plates you made. Litteraly made it to the show last minute.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE 24 WUZZ GOOD


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

who's going to this show on sunday...hope to see all the down south ppl there


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LeXxTaCy :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe, jit, orientalmontecarlo, EXECUTION, carlows, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, LeXxTaCy


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 22 2009, 04:00 PM~14551976
> *Very well said. I would normally not input on anything, but this is very true. I include myself as a fellow lowrider with  unfortunate events causing my build to stall much  longer than planned. I know plenty of people with some badass projects that are stalled right now. Shit, It hurts me when I used to go collect rent and look inside my garage to peak under the car cover. To the ones fortunate enough to take a ride out and tap a switch plate on sundays I envy you all ! I can only contribute to giving credit where credit is earned for now, and log into layitlow to follow up on Miami's return to the lowrider scene.
> 
> Danny R-
> *


Don't worry we'll b out there soon having fun like we use2 .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Born 2 Die, jit, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, rollin-orange :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Born 2 Die, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, jit, monte24
WASSAA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

What's the deal monte24,lowridergame305 what time u ****** left last nite ?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Jul 23 2009, 02:36 PM~14562233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GOT A FEW MORE TROW BACK


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

THATS ALL


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, DRòN, JuiCeD XtReMe, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, STR8CLOWNIN LS
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 23 2009, 03:20 PM~14562073
> *Don't worry we'll b out there soon having fun like we use2 .
> *


You got any pics of the good old days. ???? I dont have much pics.? :uh: :uh:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 23 2009, 01:32 PM~14561575
> *who's going to this show on sunday...hope to see all the down south ppl there
> 
> 
> ...


  :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 23 2009, 03:46 PM~14563073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 23 2009, 01:32 PM~14561575
> *who's going to this show on sunday...hope to see all the down south ppl there
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BE THERE AND SOME OF MY LOW LYFERS


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody selling some 22''


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 23 2009, 04:25 PM~14563522
> *anybody selling some 22''
> *


i got some DAYTONS for sale pm me if serious ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sickassscion gansoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 23 2009, 04:45 PM~14563713
> *i got some DAYTONS for sale pm me if serious ...
> *


yo get at me  no ****


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SOMETHING FOR MY NEW RIDE...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 23 2009, 05:38 PM~14564144
> *SOMETHING FOR MY NEW RIDE...
> 
> 
> ...


wat....?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

EVENTUALLY......... SHE WILL B SEEN...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 23 2009, 05:52 PM~14564277
> *EVENTUALLY......... SHE WILL B SEEN...
> *


as soon as i go to ur house...lol


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SOMETHING IN THE 60'S... IF U MUST KNOW!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 23 2009, 06:12 PM~14564460
> *SOMETHING IN THE 60'S... IF U MUST KNOW!
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 23 2009, 06:12 PM~14564460
> *SOMETHING IN THE 60'S... IF U MUST KNOW!
> *


good lord :burn:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iffDvXTcm8


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 23 2009, 04:15 PM~14563421
> *I'LL BE THERE AND SOME OF MY LOW LYFERS
> *


i be out there also :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 23 2009, 08:34 PM~14564664
> *i be out there also  :biggrin:
> *


tighg work ...see ya'll out there


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 23 2009, 06:12 PM~14564460
> *SOMETHING IN THE 60'S... IF U MUST KNOW!
> *


 :0


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 23 2009, 06:12 PM~14564460
> *SOMETHING IN THE 60'S... IF U MUST KNOW!
> *


Thats what im talkin about....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DIS SHIT IS SOOO DEAD. LOL
:420: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 22 2009, 04:43 PM~14553179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the forst time i came out with chrome! :cheesy: im saving all these old pics u got of my car .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 23 2009, 08:33 PM~14565728
> *the forst time i came out with chrome! :cheesy:  im saving all these old pics u got of my car .
> *


ight no problem i think i got a few more i just have to check


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

bored postin 2 pics of my car.. hopefully out for the dubshow :uh: 








my front seat leather and suede ( we did a different year imp pattern for the seats  )


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

After my homie Andy came through and glazed the Magic. Clay passed by and put in some work too, but i have to keep some things a surprise for when she comes out!


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 23 2009, 09:06 PM~14566064
> *bored postin 2 pics of my car.. hopefully out for the dubshow :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I knows there are going to be two 63's reppin the streets hard! Nice work Jason.. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 23 2009, 09:24 PM~14566208
> *I knows there are going to be two 63's reppin the streets hard! Nice work Jason..  :biggrin:
> *


thanx hue!! im trien. soon i'll have some pics of the roof :biggrin: your trey looks SICK! :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

both 3`s are looking sick tight work


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 23 2009, 07:58 PM~14564877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie cant wait to finish my ride


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 23 2009, 09:17 PM~14566159
> *After my homie Andy came through and glazed the Magic. Clay passed by and put in some work too, but i have to keep some things a surprise for when she comes out!
> 
> 
> ...


looking hard ass hell homie


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 23 2009, 09:06 PM~14566064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alot of six trees coming out!!!! :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 23 2009, 08:36 PM~14565758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the one on the right!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 23 2009, 08:33 PM~14565728
> *the forst time i came out with chrome! :cheesy:  im saving all these old pics u got of my car .
> *


its must be nice to be the king of G-body....... :worship: 
memories.......


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 24 2009, 12:06 AM~14566064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
thanks guys actual cars from miami.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 23 2009, 11:06 PM~14566064
> *bored postin 2 pics of my car.. hopefully out for the dubshow :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good.. Trying to have mine ready for the dub show too..


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 23 2009, 09:06 PM~14566064
> *bored postin 2 pics of my car.. hopefully out for the dubshow :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....Black just makes it look so damn hard..  :biggrin: .....i know that aint no damn carbon fiber steering wheel..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 23 2009, 09:17 PM~14566159
> *After my homie Andy came through and glazed the Magic. Clay passed by and put in some work too, but i have to keep some things a surprise for when she comes out!
> 
> 
> ...


looking bad ass Chris ready for me to fly out and help slap her together :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

13x7 all chrome w new tires, and dayton k/o $400

will sell with out k/o
CHROME K/O NOT INCLUDED OR THE 64...........






















































13x7 all chrome w new tires, and dayton k/o $400

will sell with out k/o
CHROME K/O NOT INCLUDED OR THE 64...........
I also have skirts for a 1975 chevy caprice, 1964 impala grille, 1959 impala rear one piece bumper, factory 1959 front springs, 14x6 zenniths


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WUZ GOOD ROD 4THAHATERS


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

For sale 2 12'' punch hx2 with box and a cap...box needs reraping for show quality!!! speakers are in good shape!! $135...come pick it up its in the middle of my living room....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

STILL HAVE DAT 98 DEVILLE $2700 CASH CLEAN HS GRILL AND ALL NEED TO SELL ASAP PM ME IF INTERESTED... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *LeXxTaCy* :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 24 2009, 06:55 AM~14568350
> *Damn.....Black just makes it look so damn hard..   :biggrin: .....i know that aint no damn carbon fiber steering wheel..... :0  :0  :0
> *



thanx ni99a. lol not carbon fiber but the previous owner had a GAY ASS grant on it. it got a brand new og one now


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, *MISTER ED*, 64SSVERT
wats good dawg?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 24 2009, 08:35 AM~14569045
> *thanx ni99a. lol not carbon fiber but the previous owner had a GAY ASS grant on it. it  got a brand new og one now
> *


Everybody knows he is gay........................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 24 2009, 08:35 AM~14569045
> *thanx ni99a. lol not carbon fiber but the previous owner had a GAY ASS grant on it. it  got a brand new og one now
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

well seeing that everyone is contributing to the coming soon section..lol heres all im showing :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 24 2009, 10:14 AM~14569372
> *well seeing that everyone is contributing to the coming soon section..lol heres all im showing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you are building a hopper homie


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 24 2009, 09:14 AM~14569372
> *well seeing that everyone is contributing to the coming soon section..lol heres all im showing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


S-10..........................


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 24 2009, 09:23 AM~14569439
> *S-10..........................
> *


na dawggy full stacks... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 23 2009, 09:17 PM~14566159
> *After my homie Andy came through and glazed the Magic. Clay passed by and put in some work too, but i have to keep some things a surprise for when she comes out!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 22 2009, 11:02 AM~14548302
> *anybody want to buy some gas car
> 
> 
> ...


yo ill give 50 for the savage and a ipod video nano for the tmaxx


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 24 2009, 12:14 PM~14569372
> *well seeing that everyone is contributing to the coming soon section..lol heres all im showing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


3 1/2 TON from reds???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, STR8CLOWNIN LS :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 24 2009, 09:45 AM~14569610
> *3 1/2 TON from reds???
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: y would u say that???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 09:45 AM~14569612
> *LeXxTaCy, STR8CLOWNIN LS  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup ****.. u dont know how to say hi...lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 24 2009, 11:55 AM~14569232
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lowridergame305, MISTER ED, 64SSVERT
> wats good dawg?
> *



QUE BOLA...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 24 2009, 09:55 AM~14569700
> *QUE BOLA...
> *


shit cuz working on the ride... u?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 24 2009, 09:48 AM~14569640
> *sup ****.. u dont know how to say hi...lol
> *


i dint see u on traga leche que bola hows the cady


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 10:04 AM~14569795
> *i dint see u on traga leche que bola hows the cady
> *


lol good ***** aqui about to go out in it


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 09:45 AM~14569612
> *LeXxTaCy, STR8CLOWNIN LS  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Yooooo... what's goood?!? What r the plans for this weekend??


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, ALTIMAS FINEST, JuiCeD XtReMe, INKSTINCT003, lalo22, JohnnyBoy, lowbikeon20z, Que la verga LOCO
:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 10:17 AM~14569931
> *LeXxTaCy, ALTIMAS FINEST, JuiCeD XtReMe, INKSTINCT003, lalo22, JohnnyBoy, lowbikeon20z, Que la verga LOCO
> :wave:
> *


What up, JuiCeD XtReMe... How u been?? :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

GOOD N U....


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Lady2-Face '64,...SUP IVAN....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 10:19 AM~14569962
> *GOOD N U....
> *


Chilllllin' :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 24 2009, 10:07 AM~14569822
> *lol good ***** aqui about to go out in it
> *


str8 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY.......


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 24 2009, 10:15 AM~14569917
> *:wave: Yooooo... what's goood?!? What r the plans for this weekend??
> *


the club :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Truucha Vol.25 mp4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PGUA86FV


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 10:35 AM~14570145
> *THIS SUNDAY.......
> 
> 
> ...


ok, ok... sounds good

u going?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i'll be out there


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 24 2009, 10:36 AM~14570163
> *the club :biggrin:
> *


the club? :scrutinize: u know u aint going to the club! lmao!

:rofl:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Born 2 Die....got anymore pics big dawg??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LeXxTaCy, 1-sik-8, Cadillac_Fleetwood, sucio138, tru6lu305

What uppp?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^that shit is sik as fck


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

cheesey as d's


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

rollin_nemo, Cadillac_Fleetwood, Born 2 Die


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 24 2009, 09:35 AM~14569045
> *thanx ni99a. lol not carbon fiber but the previous owner had a GAY ASS grant on it. it  got a brand new og one now
> *


Damm j ima haf 2 start working on my shit 2 so I can ride with you ****** .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

i gotta feelin 2010 all the old school low lo's from da 305 are gonna be out stuntin..lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 12:25 PM~14570758
> *i gotta feelin 2010 all the old school low lo's from da 305 are gonna be out stuntin..lol
> *


The way I'm going i'll b out by 2015 . Damm I hate working on my own shit.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 11:25 AM~14570758
> *i gotta feelin 2010 all the old school low lo's from da 305 are gonna be out stuntin..lol
> *


 :0  lets make it happen, all we gotta get goin is a sat nite hangout !!!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

dale flaco im willin to help out.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

im soo down for a sat nite hangout


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

RADICAL JAGUAR REAR END DONE BY ****** FOR SALE 600.00 CUSTOM LOWER A-ARMS AN HOOK ON REAR END.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 10:44 AM~14570270
> *Born 2 Die....got anymore pics big dawg??
> *


i have to check but im sure i du :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

lets all meet up at watson on saturday like da old times????


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

G-FORCE SERIES BLOCKS 1/2 3/8 NEVER SEEN OIL SOLENOIDS BLOCKS 125.00 FOR ALL.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Jul 24 2009, 04:09 PM~14571695
> *
> 
> 
> *


Fool wheres my roof?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

got some more trow backs coming soon


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 24 2009, 01:01 PM~14571639
> *lets all meet up at watson on saturday like da old times????
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: this is wat we need a sat hangout !!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wad uppp


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 24 2009, 03:36 PM~14572000
> *:yes:  :thumbsup: this is wat we need a sat hangout !!
> *


IM DOWN ...WHO ELSE IS???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here u go J the ones i found


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

OYE DO YOU HAVE ANY OF MY S-10???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 01:57 PM~14572251
> *OYE DO YOU HAVE ANY OF MY S-10???
> *


let me check


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMN I SEE MY SHIT IN THE BACKROUND...LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

N E LUCK??.......


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, BUTTAFINGUZ, Made You A Hater, luxridez, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 305low

WASSA ..WUTS DA DEAL???


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 24 2009, 01:01 PM~14571639
> *lets all meet up at watson on saturday like da old times????
> *


lets get it going !!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I KNO THAT MY SHIT ISNT OUT YET BUT I KNO SOME PPL GOT THERE LOW LO PARKED AND RATHER GO OUT IN THERE DAILY..BUT IF WE GONNA START THIS WE GOTTA BRING OUT THE WHIPS...JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> dale flaco im willin to help out.
> [/quote
> Thanks ***** . Ima bring out the jeep now 2 play around . And mayb get some modivation and mayb I'll start working on the impala again .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DALE LETS GET TO WORK I WANT TO BRING MY SHIT OUT TOO


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> > dale flaco im willin to help out.
> > [/quote
> > Thanks ***** . Ima bring out the jeep now 2 play around . And mayb get some modivation and mayb I'll start working on the impala again .
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 04:24 PM~14572531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT PIC


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, :buttkick:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 24 2009, 09:24 AM~14569449
> *na dawggy full stacks...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok.... :thumbsup: laying down they looked a lil smaller..... :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

STEVIE-O U SENT THEM PIC HOMIE!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

CLEANEST REGAL EVER......tttttttttttttt


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, LeXxTaCy


What it do........................... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 02:30 PM~14572600
> *STEVIE-O U SENT THEM PIC HOMIE!!!
> *


Which one's.....?????????????


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Chillin meng


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 24 2009, 02:35 PM~14572656
> *Still Hated, LeXxTaCy
> What it do........................... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


chillin cuz goin tru memory lane lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Patience Did Pay :wave: 

wasa


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 03:24 PM~14572531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work I think that's the last show we took the jeeps to .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Soon u gona start bringing out pics when we all started with our shits like when my shit was still red with 13's and no juice


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

damn flaco i forgot about that i remember that shit ...back when we were all in rollin..lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> > CLEANEST REGAL EVER......tttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+Jul 24 2009, 12:46 PM~14569627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight shit u found some...those are actually my pics from our old website :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 05:34 PM~14572640
> *CLEANEST REGAL EVER......tttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> ...


kenny's old shit :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

thats all i have enjoy


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 23 2009, 10:06 PM~14566064
> *bored postin 2 pics of my car.. hopefully out for the dubshow :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is looking nice jason. Im not a a big fan of black cars but that paint is looking glossy like a mofo. :0 does it have AC. ??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Japanese people gone crazy 
truucha in japan :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AFEJ0KM0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 02:34 PM~14572640
> *CLEANEST REGAL EVER......tttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> ...


i remember he used 2 stay by my crib

that regal was beautiful , 2 bad its gone 2 shit after they put big rims on it


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks to everyone who has given me props! it is MUCH appreciated. Cant wait to hit the streets....


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

.......................................STRAIGHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB PICNIC ON 9-5-09 WILL PUT UP MORE INFO.. AS SOON AS I GET IT .......................


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 24 2009, 03:54 PM~14573549
> *.......................................STRAIGHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB PICNIC ON 9-5-09 WILL PUT UP MORE INFO.. AS SOON AS I GET IT .......................
> *


 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: 93brougham, huesone, CADALLAC PIMPIN', chichi on 13, *R.O CUTTY*, lmadera, 305low, the_Punisher, 95rangeron14z, sucio138, Born 2 Die, monte24, *COUPE DE BEAR*

:nicoderm:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 24 2009, 03:54 PM~14573549
> *.......................................STRAIGHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB PICNIC ON 9-5-09 WILL PUT UP MORE INFO.. AS SOON AS I GET IT .......................
> *


  i see a few events comin up in september :thumbsup: this wat we need to keep everyone motivated in workin on there rides n riden out!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 24 2009, 07:02 AM~14568384
> *looking bad ass Chris ready for me to fly out and help slap her together  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mario! You helped find her, guess everything happens for a reason. I cant afford the ticket, but you 100% have a place to stay. 
Just trying to get on your level with the car game brother!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jul 24 2009, 03:54 PM~14573549
> *.......................................STRAIGHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB PICNIC ON 9-5-09 WILL PUT UP MORE INFO.. AS SOON AS I GET IT .......................
> *


ttt


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 24 2009, 05:34 PM~14572640
> *CLEANEST REGAL EVER......tttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> ...


CLLEEEAN! :thumbsup: 
INTERIOR IS HARRRD    :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 24 2009, 06:12 PM~14573726
> *CLLEEEAN! :thumbsup:
> INTERIOR IS HARRRD       :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU MEAN FLOSSY WHITE........HARD IS NOT A COOL PHRASE.....JUST LIKE THE WHITE CHICK PST YOU MADE EARLEIR THIS MNTH....


NO ONE WANTS TO SIT ON HARD GUTTS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

holly shit i see my g. cherokee in the background laz u got any pics of it a white grand cherokee on white 14'z? with a large ghetto fabulous on the back glass


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i miss my shit


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 24 2009, 06:34 PM~14573874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WAS THE GOLD ONE U USE 2 HAVE DAWG?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 24 2009, 04:48 PM~14573959
> *THAT WAS THE GOLD ONE U USE 2 HAVE DAWG?
> *


yep


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 24 2009, 06:49 PM~14573964
> *yep
> *


damn i remember that bitch was clean from the get go! :biggrin: how u been homie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jul 24 2009, 05:13 PM~14574138
> *damn i remember that bitch was clean from the get go!  :biggrin: how u been homie
> *


I'm good doin my thing  hows everything on that end?


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 24 2009, 03:59 PM~14573599
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: 93brougham, huesone, CADALLAC PIMPIN', chichi on 13, R.O CUTTY, lmadera, 305low, the_Punisher, 95rangeron14z, sucio138, Born 2 Die, monte24, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


wazzup bro :420:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 24 2009, 06:37 AM~14568269
> *
> thanks guys actual cars from miami.....    :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: 

















what happened to this car from Miami???


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 24 2009, 08:08 PM~14574535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that badass caddy :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Almazan86, *BIG ROLY*, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC


:wave:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 02:49 PM~14572812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 24 2009, 06:08 PM~14574535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 24 2009, 06:30 PM~14574697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

seen this in a painting at "chucky cheese" when we had my sons bday there a couple years ago, *** the paintings from _miami _


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 24 2009, 09:48 PM~14574818
> *seen this in a painting at "chucky cheese" when we had my sons bday there a couple years ago, *** the paintings from miami
> 
> 
> ...


that explains why the big purple guy always looks like hes higher then life,the ****** in the back seat just vibin and getting that blunt ready.lol.lol.lol.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:420: uffin: :420:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 24 2009, 06:03 PM~14574489
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 02:49 PM~14572812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD TO SEE PICS OF MY CANDY GOLD 1987 BLAZER(YOUR WORST NIGHTMARE) AND MY OLD REGAL (EXECUTIONER).FROM THE FIRST TIME I BROUGHT IT OUT TIL PRESENT .....VERY NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 24 2009, 08:25 PM~14575580
> *GOOD TO SEE PICS OF MY CANDY GOLD 1987 BLAZER(YOUR WORST NIGHTMARE) AND  MY OLD REGAL (EXECUTIONER).FROM THE FIRST TIME I BROUGHT IT OUT TIL PRESENT .....VERY NICE PICS :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: no problem pimp those were very nice cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY KNO WHERE I CAN GET THE EYE LID COVERS FOR THE HEAD LIGHTS FOR A 66 IMPALA...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 24 2009, 06:30 PM~14574697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 24 2009, 04:08 PM~14573690
> *Thanks Mario! You helped find her, guess everything happens for a reason. I cant afford the ticket, but you 100% have a place to stay.
> Just trying to get on your level with the car game brother!
> *


you are getting down bro you will be rollin hard soon :thumbsup: :biggrin: Damn it :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 24 2009, 06:30 PM~14574697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THAT SOME WORK THERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 04:49 PM~14572812
> *
> 
> 
> ...





















here some recent pictures of this car....


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 24 2009, 05:33 PM~14573302
> *Japanese people gone crazy
> truucha in japan  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


1:19:46-1:20:24 :0 :0 :0 i would cry :tears: :tears:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

lil ol skool


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 24 2009, 10:17 PM~14576340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and still lookin clean :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 24 2009, 07:24 PM~14573806
> *YOU MEAN FLOSSY WHITE........HARD IS NOT A COOL PHRASE.....JUST LIKE THE WHITE CHICK PST YOU MADE EARLEIR THIS MNTH....
> NO ONE WANTS TO SIT ON HARD GUTTS  :biggrin:
> *


???? WTF????
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
I WAS GIVIN THE CAR A COMPLIMENT?? 
"HARD" DOWN HERE MEANS "RAW ASS FUCK"..
OF COURSE NO ONE MEANS IT LITERALLY....
:uh: DUH.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 24 2009, 07:12 PM~14573726
> *CLLEEEAN! :thumbsup:
> INTERIOR IS HARRRD       :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


that regal used to stay in sweetwater! shyt was on point :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo these crazy fucking Japanese people hoppin show cars
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=73PSGU0C


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 25 2009, 01:33 AM~14576467
> *that regal used to stay in sweetwater! shyt was on point :biggrin:
> *


LOL. :biggrin: 
I WONDER WUT HAPPENED TO IT?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 25 2009, 01:33 AM~14576468
> *yo these crazy fucking Japanese people hoppin show cars
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=73PSGU0C
> *


CHECK UR PM'S!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

one bad bitch


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 25 2009, 01:36 AM~14576841
> *
> 
> 
> ...





DAMNN :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 24 2009, 06:08 PM~14574535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM THAT LINCOLN IN THE BACK LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Wuzza with watson island tonite?????


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 25 2009, 06:57 AM~14577751
> *Wuzza with watson island tonite?????
> *


theres a show tommorow at the fudds at 10AM. Its to support cancer awareness. hope to see some riders out here


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

there it is :twak: lol my bad


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

NO PROB


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Cadillac305, Chulow, Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, FUCQH8RS, cyclopes98, REST IN PEACE c.c*

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

wasuh anybody wants pictures of their car taken? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdmfausto/

LMK! :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a 89 pink lac im shooting today from up here in j ville....ill have some post late today....!


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

you know anyone who wants a canon xt? lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

not really....i dont like canon....!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

really good pics BORN 2 RIDE....


this one of my 75 vert came out really good .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 25 2009, 08:13 AM~14578003
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Cadillac305, Chulow, Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, FUCQH8RS, cyclopes98, REST IN PEACE c.c
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 25 2009, 10:34 AM~14578094
> *not really....i dont like canon....!
> *


what camera do you curently use?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus good yall
Da Beast21, IIMPALAA, Tru2DaGame, Que la verga LOCO, DANNY305</span>


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2009, 10:34 AM~14578096
> *really good pics BORN 2 RIDE....
> this one of my 75 vert came out really good .
> 
> ...


Clean!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 25 2009, 07:21 AM~14577820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope the weather gets better tomm hno: ,anybody riden to waston island 2nite or is it next week??? :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jul 25 2009, 10:46 AM~14578778
> *Clean!!
> *


 :scrutinize: if thats your last name to the thats pretty odd we have the same name


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Going to the paint booth..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Even had Cen. FL Majestics take the ride..... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Jul 25 2009, 11:20 AM~14578028
> *wasuh anybody wants pictures of their car taken?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdmfausto/
> ...


Niceeee pics.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Anybody here know of a good roofing co. pm me


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 25 2009, 12:49 PM~14578794
> *:scrutinize:  if thats your last name to the thats pretty odd we have the same name
> *


It is :0


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 11:23 AM~14578961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ........one Bull DoGGin cutlass


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................STRAGIHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB -----PICNIC -----LABOR DAY WEEKEND SATURDAY,SEPTEMBER 5TH 2009 AT TREE TOPS PARK 3900 S.W. 100TH AVE. DAVIE, FL, 33328 ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

STRAGIHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB -----PICNIC -----LABOR DAY WEEKEND SATURDAY,SEPTEMBER 5TH 2009 AT TREE TOPS PARK 3900 S.W. 100TH AVE. DAVIE, FL, 33328 .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Guy, watch Kimbo Slice when he was little getting beat up....funny as fuck. BTW how do you post videos on here.?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwGAKwwGv_A...player_embedded


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 02:22 PM~14578960
> *Even had Cen. FL Majestics take the ride..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007, mr.regal


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

83delta88
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Jul 25 2009, 11:58 AM~14579195
> *:0 ........one Bull DoGGin cutlass
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Jul 25 2009, 07:47 AM~14578159
> *what camera do you curently use?
> *


WITH A NIKON.....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 12:38 PM~14579387
> *83delta88
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up homey the ride lookin serious big ups :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

MONDAY AUGUST 3rd IS THE NEXT HANGOUT AT EXOTIC TATTOOS!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jul 25 2009, 03:38 PM~14579387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that duanes lac?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 25 2009, 12:36 AM~14576481
> *LOL. :biggrin:
> I WONDER WUT HAPPENED TO IT?
> *


last i heard it caught on fire.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yes it is...fire..? dont know anything about that....just know it looks nice.....!
there are more pics in the jacksonville rollcall....!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

hoppin91lac :wave:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

what's up Double-O iam in Meddellin chico hanging out iam going to flick it up for you so you can see these Paisas out here


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Jul 25 2009, 05:19 PM~14579886
> *what's up Double-O iam in Meddellin chico hanging out iam going to flick it up for you so you can see these Paisas out here
> *


post the locas out there :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 12:38 PM~14579387
> *83delta88
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat they doooooooooooo :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 25 2009, 12:29 PM~14579344
> *Magik007, mr.regal
> 
> 
> ...


 wassssup did u go last night


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 02:38 PM~14579387
> *83delta88
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 25 2009, 02:29 PM~14579344
> *Magik007, mr.regal
> 
> 
> ...


Sup White Nizzle :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 01:21 PM~14578956
> *Going to the paint booth..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 25 2009, 02:50 PM~14580010
> *Sup Homie  :biggrin:
> *


wasssup hows that regal lookin


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking Pretty Good, Didnt see your car at the show last Weekend, Did you go?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 25 2009, 03:01 PM~14580068
> *Looking Pretty Good, Didnt see your car at the show last Weekend, Did you go?
> *


no i didnt go ama put my car away 4 a bit i want 2 paint my car next i wanna be like u


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jul 25 2009, 11:38 AM~14579054
> *It is  :0
> *


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 11:21 AM~14578956
> *Going to the paint booth..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 25 2009, 04:27 PM~14580487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol i was there that year with o-dogg and my ***** hydro..lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

OYE JUST DOWNLOADED THAT TRUCHA VIDEO AND ITS ALL SOUND NO VIDEO.... :dunno:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 25 2009, 12:18 PM~14579289
> *Guy, watch Kimbo Slice when he was little getting beat up....funny as fuck. BTW how do you post videos on here.?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwGAKwwGv_A...player_embedded
> *


 lmfao dats some funny shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 25 2009, 04:49 PM~14580572
> *OYE JUST DOWNLOADED THAT TRUCHA VIDEO AND ITS ALL SOUND NO VIDEO.... :dunno:
> *


DAMM I BEEN WATCHING DEM ALL DAY I GOT DEM IN THE ART & MUSIC FORUM UNDER TRUUCHA DEM SHIT ARE NUTS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EQVSO7DR

OYE SEE IF THIS ONE WORKS ITS GONNA BE TO UR LEFT CLICK


Filename: Truucha 25 - Switch Hitters.avi
File description: Truucha 25
File size: 698.96 MB
View on Megavideo <------------CLICK THERE AND THEN THE RED BOTTON AND WAIT TO IT GOES GREEN AND PRESS IT AGAIN IF U GET POP UP`S JUST DELETE DEM


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 12:23 PM~14578961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW HOPE TO SEE IT SWANGIN SOON WITH THAT BULLDOG LEAN!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks big dawg that worked


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i know its no big whoop but its going down :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

hey guys what ever happened to the paintball match?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

IM STILL DOWN


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sickassscion que bola acere


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

some off me art work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

$4,000 I have rear bumper and extra door panels and misc. interior pieces.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> some off me art work :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jul 25 2009, 12:18 PM~14579289
> *Guy, watch Kimbo Slice when he was little getting beat up....funny as fuck. BTW how do you post videos on here.?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwGAKwwGv_A...player_embedded
> *


2:25 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit that almost had my cryin... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

bored as fuck nite!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> > some off me art work :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Still Hated, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 WAT UP HOMEY`S :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

a lowrider car club in havana cuba (quebolaboys car club ) uffin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 25 2009, 05:04 PM~14580625
> *WOW HOPE TO SEE IT SWANGIN SOON WITH THAT BULLDOG LEAN!
> *


Hope so......  had a lil help from some of the best..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 25 2009, 05:12 PM~14580667
> *i know its no big whoop but its going down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so how much you gonna cut that spring.... :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 25 2009, 06:02 PM~14580929
> *some off me art work :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight work.................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 25 2009, 07:32 PM~14581519
> *Still Hated, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 WAT UP HOMEY`S  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Chillin........................ :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 25 2009, 07:30 PM~14581511
> *NAW SF SAN FRANSISCO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn shame on me. I'm from the bay and didnt even notice.. :uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 07:49 PM~14581599
> *tight work.................
> *


THANXS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 07:47 PM~14581592
> *so how much you gonna cut that spring.... :0
> *


idk how much can i go 5 0r 6

i want to be about this height fully dumped


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 25 2009, 09:45 PM~14582312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK HOMEY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

-----PICNIC 09 -----

DATE- SATURDAY,SEPTEMBER 5TH 2009 

LOCATION- TREE TOPS PARK 3900 S.W. 100TH AVE. DAVIE, FL, 33328

NO PEELING OUT 

NO DRAMA ITS A FAMILY EVENT -  :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IM SELLING A 91-96 IMPALA/CAPRICE TAIL NO CRACKS $120 OBO ALSO HAVE CHROME 16IN CADY STOCKS WITH BRANDNEW VOGUE TIRES $550OBO PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 25 2009, 09:18 PM~14582134
> *idk how much can i go  5  0r 6
> 
> i want to be about this height fully dumped
> ...


I would try 6...so when they really get broke in....then trim them down...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 25 2009, 10:32 PM~14582604
> *NO DRAMA ITS A FAMILY EVENT -  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 10:46 PM~14581583
> *Hope so......  had a lil help from some of the best..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

damn, my shit 10 years ago.still ridin daytons


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, MAAANDO, GRAND HUSTLE, cyclopes98
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, LOWinFLA, STREETSOFDADECC


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GRANDHUSTLE WAS UP ***** HOWS THE SHOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

whats good jd


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 26 2009, 09:05 AM~14584490
> *whats good jd
> *



WATS UP ED :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 26 2009, 08:01 AM~14584189
> *damn, my shit 10 years ago.still ridin daytons
> 
> 
> ...



I remember a line of cadillacs riding out on the 826 to Bone's (DEL's) house and ur lac hopping real nice on the expressway........ 




damn I think it was more than 10 years bro, were OLD......... Thats when i had the red 2 door on all golds. :biggrin: Del had the candy red navigator. 

one time for my dogg BONE getting out soooon.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 26 2009, 12:07 PM~14584498
> *WATS UP ED :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN DAWG....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 26 2009, 09:16 AM~14584563
> *CHILLIN DAWG....
> *



HERE TRYN TO SELL THE CADY STOCKS, I GOTA GO C A CUTLASS TODAY IN PBEACH C IF WE MAKE A DEAL FOR IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> After my homie Andy came through and glazed the Magic. Clay passed by and put in some work too, but i have to keep some things a surprise for when she comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 25 2009, 01:09 PM~14578605
> *wus good yall
> Da Beast21, IIMPALAA, Tru2DaGame, Que la verga LOCO, DANNY305</span>
> *



chilling hommie was good down south


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

que bola talk-a-lot


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 25 2009, 01:12 PM~14579565
> *MONDAY  AUGUST  3rd IS THE NEXT HANGOUT AT EXOTIC TATTOOS!!!
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 25 2009, 08:16 PM~14580683
> *hey guys what ever happened to the paintball match?
> *


LMAO.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jul 26 2009, 01:31 PM~14585029
> *LMAO.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good double-0....


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

i have a almost new three pump all chrome setup with 16 inch rear 8 inch fronts all new hoses and springs just taking out of my car barely used ..im asking 500 firm i will install for another 500 im selling the rack and all the rack holds 8 battery's ...i dont have battery's or solenoids pm me for more info


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

To all who knew Carlos Aka C Low G please show some respect and in your own time have a moment of silence for Carlos today to all who forgot Calos passed away July 27 2008,i started a topic for him outta respect here on lay it low,to all who knew him and was real to him since the beginning to now show some respect
Ride In Peace C Low G 
We Love You And We Miss You 
Every Day Gets Closer Till The Day I C U


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jul 26 2009, 11:55 AM~14585566
> *i have a almost new three pump all chrome setup with 16 inch rear 8 inch fronts all new hoses and springs just taking out of my car barely used ..im asking 500 firm i will install for another 500 im selling the rack and all the rack holds 8 battery's ...i dont have battery's or solenoids pm me for more info
> *


 :0 who eva gets this they gettin a good deal !!!!!


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

93brougham :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jul 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14586085
> *93brougham :nicoderm:
> *


whut up my bROtha whats the deal


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

These 30" giovanna's with pirelli's still for sell let me know DROPPED PRICE TO $6500.00 LIKE 2 MONTHS OLD..


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jul 26 2009, 12:25 PM~14585700
> *To all who knew Carlos Aka C Low G please show some respect and in your own time have a moment of silence for Carlos today to all who forgot Calos passed away July 27 2008,i started a topic for him outta respect here on lay it low,to all who knew him and was real to him since the beginning to now show some respect
> Ride In Peace C Low G
> We Love You And We Miss You
> ...



RIP - EPD :angel: :420:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jul 26 2009, 12:25 PM~14585700
> *To all who knew Carlos Aka C Low G please show some respect and in your own time have a moment of silence for Carlos today to all who forgot Calos passed away July 27 2008,i started a topic for him outta respect here on lay it low,to all who knew him and was real to him since the beginning to now show some respect
> Ride In Peace C Low G
> We Love You And We Miss You
> ...


:angel: :angel: lost not forgotten carlos u be in our hearts to the day we see u again!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69SSLfRJho

give me a paper and a pen
so I can write about my life of sin
a couple bottles of Gin
incase I don't get in
tell all my people i'm a Ridah
nobody cries when we die
we outlaws
let me ride
until I get free


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

COMING THRU UR LOCAL STREETS STILL BEING WORKED ON BUT HERES SUMTHING NEW IN DEE MIA

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

EXECUTION 

JUST WANTING TO KNOW HOW SHERRODS CAR IS COMING ANY PICS............. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STILL GOT THESE FOR SALE PM ME










150.00










250.00










120.00


HOLLA


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

EXECUTION, :nicoderm:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

1985 cadillac fleetwood 2 dr for sale 1000 obo white leather body is clean just needs paint has the 4.1 in it car runs but keep shuttin off dont want to deal with it


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14586946
> *COMING THRU UR LOCAL STREETS STILL BEING WORKED ON BUT HERES SUMTHING NEW IN DEE MIA
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jul 26 2009, 04:22 PM~14587029
> *1985 cadillac fleetwood 2 dr  for sale 1000 obo white leather body is clean just needs paint has the 4.1 in it car runs but keep shuttin off dont want to deal with it
> *


Thats why...............  :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS CAR CLUB FROM-L.A CALI- MIAMI FL-JAPAN


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 26 2009, 07:24 PM~14587058
> *Thats why...............   :biggrin:
> *


exactly why ..that motor is garbage ..but some one who has a real chevy motor layin around its definitely a good project car


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

are the shoes included


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jul 26 2009, 04:26 PM~14587069
> *exactly why ..that motor is garbage ..but some one who has a real chevy motor layin around its definitely a good project car
> *


Trust me.....if i had room for it......i would pick it up...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jul 26 2009, 03:25 PM~14585700
> *To all who knew Carlos Aka C Low G please show some respect and in your own time have a moment of silence for Carlos today to all who forgot Calos passed away July 27 2008,i started a topic for him outta respect here on lay it low,to all who knew him and was real to him since the beginning to now show some respect
> Ride In Peace C Low G
> We Love You And We Miss You
> ...










WE MISS U ***** RIP


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 26 2009, 04:27 PM~14587080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea for an extra 50 bucks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, TEAM BORRACHOS, huesone, Hellraizer, monte24, viejitos miami, rollin-orange, hwdsfinest



HELLO TO THE HIDDEN ONES


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

jarios shit moves nice


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jul 26 2009, 07:22 PM~14587029
> *1985 cadillac fleetwood 2 dr  for sale 1000 obo white leather body is clean just needs paint has the 4.1 in it car runs but keep shuttin off dont want to deal with it
> *


you got pic.s looking for something to do :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 26 2009, 04:32 PM~14587118
> *jarios shit moves nice
> *



yessir it might become a dancer


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 26 2009, 04:27 PM~14587080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!! Only Robert thinks of shit like this..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

merengue salsa regueton tango what type


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

goped 4 sale 100 bucks


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

almost newwww


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*ELEGANCE AUTO DESIGNS*


















CANDYS PEARLS FLAKES FLIPS & FADES TRIBALS PATTERNS PINSTRIPING MURALS LEAFING (GOLD & SILVER) GRAPHICS CHECKER FLAGS SPOILER KITS

PERSONAL ATTENTION TO ONE CUSTOMER AT A TIME

COME IN AND ENJOY OUR 14 DAYS OR LESS TURN AROUND ON ALL CARS & BIKES


5350 W. STATE ROAD 84, BAY 2 DAVIE,FL 33314


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

, ErickaNjr, Lowridergame305, bBblue88olds, Still Hated, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 95rangeron14z, TEAM BORRACHOS, JoEY_G, lalo22

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE 24 WHERE YOUR MONTE @


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

sir..do you think on tuesday we can maybe just maybe get something done??remember 1 thing per month lmao


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, Lady2-Face '64, Lowridergame305, Tru2DaGame, monte24, bBblue88olds, ErickaNjr, TEAM BORRACHOS, JoEY_G
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2009, 06:02 PM~14587360
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 26 2009, 04:30 PM~14587107
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lowridergame305, TEAM BORRACHOS, huesone, Hellraizer, monte24, viejitos miami, rollin-orange, hwdsfinest
> HELLO TO THE HIDDEN ONES
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 26 2009, 06:23 PM~14587048
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Nice to see another s-10 in the game :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 26 2009, 06:11 PM~14586946
> *COMING THRU UR LOCAL STREETS STILL BEING WORKED ON BUT HERES SUMTHING NEW IN DEE MIA
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


nice to see another s-10 in the game!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jul 26 2009, 04:28 PM~14587090
> *
> 
> 
> ...




























that ***** always tryin to please other ****** lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe,* Patience Did Pay* , Tru2DaGame, lalo22 :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 26 2009, 05:25 PM~14587552
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Patience Did Pay , Tru2DaGame, lalo22 :wave:
> *


que bolon!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 25 2009, 01:12 PM~14579565
> *MONDAY  AUGUST  3rd IS THE NEXT HANGOUT AT EXOTIC TATTOOS!!!
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 26 2009, 05:33 PM~14587591
> *que bolon!!
> *


working on the ride!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 26 2009, 05:24 PM~14587545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol

i remember that night he spilled da beer at da shop then we went 2 porkys later on

R.I.P homie :angel:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14586946
> *COMING THRU UR LOCAL STREETS STILL BEING WORKED ON BUT HERES SUMTHING NEW IN DEE MIA
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice work done by king auto


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ELEGANCECC96 mi amigo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 26 2009, 05:37 PM~14587615
> *lol
> 
> i remember that night he spilled da beer at da shop then we went 2 porkys later on
> ...


yes sir that ***** was driving like a animal


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> ELEGANCECC96 mi amigo
> 
> Whats good homie?!


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jul 26 2009, 07:14 PM~14586969
> *EXECUTION
> 
> JUST WANTING TO KNOW HOW SHERRODS CAR IS COMING ANY PICS............. :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS YOU AINT DONE NOTHING SINCE YOU DIDNT ANSWER ME ........ :uh:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 26 2009, 05:37 PM~14587614
> *working on the ride!
> *


cooooL!!!!!!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 26 2009, 09:03 AM~14584482
> *GRANDHUSTLE WAS UP ***** HOWS THE SHOP.. :biggrin:
> *


chillin dog on da grind. the office is done,, looks clean


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

thats my dog r.i.p. old school second to none right there, :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe, rollin-orange

wassa


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 26 2009, 07:13 PM~14588280
> *JuiCeD XtReMe, rollin-orange
> 
> wassa
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> COMING THRU UR LOCAL STREETS STILL BEING WORKED ON BUT HERES SUMTHING NEW IN DEE MIA
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: sickassscion, 83delta88, 4RMDABOTTOM305, bigchevysandbusas, ELEGANCECC96


DAMMM! ITS DEED UP IN HERE! LOL.
WUZZZAAAAA!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14586946
> *COMING THRU UR LOCAL STREETS STILL BEING WORKED ON BUT HERES SUMTHING NEW IN DEE MIA
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



ive seen that shit on friday late after noone by the u-gas looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 26 2009, 09:48 AM~14583882
> *I would try 6...so when they really get broke in....then trim them down...
> *


 :yes: those springs are gonna drop alot once broken in....fit as much as u can and ride like that for a month or so...then trim the rest.....mine dropped more than i wanted it to....sittin lower than i would like :angry: ....

STEVE if u need any help during that backyard boogie just holla at me...only 3 min away and i know my shit


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, BIG ROLY, lalo22, RoLLiN ShReK, carsavvy305, ripsta85, Tru2DaGame, rollerz</span>


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, BIG ROLY, EXECUTION,  my ***** chicho</span>


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14588580
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, BIG ROLY, EXECUTION,  my ***** chicho</span>
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: viejitos miami, COUPE DE BEAR, *GRAND HUSTLE*, sweatitsdelta88

:cheesy: :nicoderm: wuzup danny


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 26 2009, 07:48 PM~14588551
> *:yes: those springs are gonna drop alot once broken in....fit as much as u can and ride like that for a month or so...then trim the rest.....mine dropped more than i wanted it to....sittin lower than i would like  :angry: ....
> 
> STEVE if u need any help during that backyard boogie just holla at me...only 3 min away and i know my shit
> *


thanks for the info...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14589287
> *thanks for the info...
> *


when you need parts to do your hopper let me no i got good prices


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jul 26 2009, 06:24 PM~14587916
> *I GUESS YOU AINT DONE NOTHING SINCE YOU DIDNT ANSWER ME ........ :uh:
> *


I DIDNT KNOW I HAD TO RESPOND TO YOU FOR UPDATES.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 26 2009, 09:06 PM~14589321
> *when you need parts to do your hopper let me no i got good prices
> *


lol none of that i dont hop :roflmao: i do need to see u soon for then 175 70 14 tires


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 25 2009, 05:16 PM~14580683
> *hey guys what ever happened to the paintball match?
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 24 2009, 09:03 PM~14574489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it caught on FIRE...........













































































TANK OF GASOLINE AND A MATCH IS ALL IT TOOK.......... 
:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

13x7 all chrome w new tires, and dayton k/o $400

will sell with out k/o
chrome k/o not included

Also have a 1964 impala grille, 1959 one piece rear bumper, 1975 caprice skirts, 1963/64 impala hindges, stock 1959 front coil springs, 14x6 zeniths, sbc aluminum radiator (came off the 64).</span>


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn slow today


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 26 2009, 08:29 PM~14589005
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: viejitos miami, COUPE DE BEAR, GRAND HUSTLE, sweatitsdelta88
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: what up pimp :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 27 2009, 09:37 AM~14591358
> *damn slow today
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GRANDHUSTLE WAT IT DO FOOL. DANNY C WHO WANTS THE CADY STOCKS NEW VOGUE ON THE CHROME STOCKS $350 NO LESS PAID MORE THAN DAT 16IN.. :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

GALO1111,Jul 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14588658]







check it carlos
















would that be for a impala :0
carlos these are for you .


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yo tommy two guns those pics are there and ready for you to pick up..im waiting on you sir....and save them cars for me i got two surprise models for you when i get back...!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thats a nice 37

going 80 on the high way in a 49 chopped merc










> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2009, 08:53 AM~14591424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 27 2009, 07:22 AM~14591522
> *yo tommy two guns those pics are there and ready for you to pick up..im waiting on you sir....and save them cars for me i got two surprise models for you when i get back...!
> *


ya i have to get with ray ray i will call here later and pick them up thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 27 2009, 10:26 AM~14591539
> *thats a nice 37
> 
> going 80 on the high way in a 49 chopped merc
> ...


nice... Thanks, that's my father's truck, good eye its a 37 cab, 33 grille, 52 shortened bed.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

im ready to get to work....! she gets off at 6 she said she's going to call you...!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2009, 06:53 AM~14591424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

im ready to get to work....! she gets off at 6 she said she's going to call you...!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i know my pre war cars.... mengggg  


i see you LEXx!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 27 2009, 07:29 AM~14591553
> *ya i have to get with ray ray i will call here later and pick them up thanks
> *


ok cool


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sucio138, *MISTER ED*, carlows, Da Beast21, *LeXxTaCy*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 27 2009, 07:47 AM~14591400
> *:biggrin: what up pimp :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THE DEAL WITH THEM STN ******. LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> COMING THRU UR LOCAL STREETS STILL BEING WORKED ON BUT HERES SUMTHING NEW IN DEE MIA
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0  

BAD AZZ ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN WAS UP BITCH... :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 27 2009, 04:51 AM~14591120
> *it caught on FIRE...........
> TANK OF GASOLINE AND A MATCH IS ALL IT TOOK..........
> :biggrin:
> *




fuck it, good for you Ed, i hope u ate some bbq from that fire.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Bbq? Now I'm hungry


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 26 2009, 07:38 PM~14587168
> *you got pic.s looking for something to do :biggrin:
> *



oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 27 2009, 08:16 AM~14591822
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN WAS UP BITCH... :biggrin:
> *


wat it do nukka


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 27 2009, 10:38 AM~14591991
> *oh shit  :biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 27 2009, 12:22 AM~14589452
> *I DIDNT KNOW I HAD TO RESPOND TO YOU FOR UPDATES....  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 27 2009, 10:58 AM~14591722
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sucio138, MISTER ED, carlows, Da Beast21, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT THE DEAL....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 27 2009, 11:44 AM~14592023
> *  :wave:
> *



was up hommie hows it going in the nc


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 27 2009, 08:50 AM~14592065
> *WHAT THE DEAL....
> *


aint shit dawg same difference here bored..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 27 2009, 09:16 AM~14591822
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN WAS UP BITCH... :biggrin:
> *


What's the deal ***** . U got that shit u went 2 see lastnite ?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 25 2009, 01:12 PM~14579565
> *MONDAY  AUGUST  3rd IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  HANGOUT AT EXOTIC TATTOOS!!!
> *


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

geting ready 4 wedensdays hangout


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

grand margues r.a.s connections


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Lunch time :cheesy:


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

68tytt.jpg[/IMG] R.A.S. connections


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 27 2009, 07:58 AM~14591722
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sucio138, MISTER ED, carlows, Da Beast21, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 HEY TITO!!!! :wave: HOW ARE U?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 26 2009, 09:22 PM~14589452
> *I DIDNT KNOW I HAD TO RESPOND TO YOU FOR UPDATES....  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 26 2009, 09:06 PM~14589321
> *when you need parts to do your hopper let me no i got good prices
> *


hector find me a set of 175/75/ 14's needs some asap :uh:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Jul 27 2009, 10:46 AM~14592514
> *geting ready 4 wedensdays hangout
> *


We gona try 2 hit that bumper or what ?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, bigchevysandbusas, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:06 AM~14593363
> *We gona try 2 hit that bumper or what ?
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 12:11 PM~14593410
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, bigchevysandbusas, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's the deal .


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

if anybody is trying to get rid of a piston pump or any lincoln town car parts let me know i might be interested.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

MONDAY AUGUST 3rd IS THE NEXT "MAJESTICS MONDAY" AT EXOTIC TATTOOS

LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER

BRING OUT THE LO LOS, HIT SOME SWITCHES, CHECK OUT THE SEXXY LADIES, 

FOOD N DRINKS WILL BE AVAILABLE AT LOS PERROS RESTAURANT 

FREE "DADE COUNTY RIDAZ" SHIRT TO THE CLEANEST RIDE, PROVIDED BY

UP ALL NITE CLOTHING, FREE AIRBRUSH TATTOO TO THE SEXIEST LADY OF THE 

NIGHT BY ARTIST MINH HANG. DONT MISS OUT, SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!

         

NO PEALING OUT OR TRAIN HORNS


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:26 AM~14593551
> *What's the deal .
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 27 2009, 12:01 PM~14593895
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 12:57 PM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


   Yeya sounds very good. soon we gona start doin a hangout at the new shop once we open .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jul 27 2009, 12:13 PM~14593424
> *:0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno: :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I dono but I wana see that honda juiced up already.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 11:11 AM~14593410
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, bigchevysandbusas, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 12:14 PM~14594014
> *   Yeya sounds very good.  soon we gona start  doin a hangout at the new shop once we open .
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 12:14 PM~14594014
> *   Yeya sounds very good.  soon we gona start  doin a hangout at the new shop once we open .
> *


ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:26 AM~14593551
> *What's the deal .
> *


chilling homey hows everything


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 01:28 PM~14594164
> *chilling homey hows everything
> *


good here bored as hell at my day job . And u ?


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:
> Yoooo can u pass by the shop I'm on the way now I gotta connect the compressor


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 12:42 PM~14594342
> *good here bored as hell at my day job . And u ?
> *


here chilling waiting for the old boy to go see a towncar :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Jul 27 2009, 12:53 PM~14594483
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN  :wave:
> *


yo wats poppin u brigging that back out :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

mr. cartoon gets down this shit looks raw


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 03:05 PM~14594667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT SHITS WORTH EVERY PENNY......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

It's deed up in here :cheesy:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 27 2009, 01:40 PM~14595103
> *It's deed up in here  :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Wut it is sir


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 02:05 PM~14594667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat shit nice as fuk


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 12:05 PM~14594667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i met cartoon...he is mad cool..and has a talent out of this world...look for his ice cream truck its in peterson museum.....!

http://iknowtheledge.com/images/2008/06/icecream1.jpg


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

JuiCeD XtReMe, INKSTINCT003, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy,, STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
YO WATS POPPIN


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

wus goin on


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 27 2009, 10:16 AM~14592826
> *HEY TITO!!!! :wave: HOW ARE U?
> *


ive been good darling and u?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 27 2009, 01:49 PM~14595221
> *i met cartoon...he is mad cool..and has a talent out of this world...look for his ice cream truck its in peterson museum.....!
> 
> http://iknowtheledge.com/images/2008/06/icecream1.jpg
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 27 2009, 01:52 PM~14595270
> *ive been good darling and u?
> *


i am doing good, thanx...can't wait to leave work! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DaDDy SaMMy, WAT UP *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 27 2009, 01:55 PM~14595319
> *i am doing good, thanx...can't wait to leave work!  :biggrin:
> *


yea well some of us wished to be working...lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 12:16 PM~14594040
> *I dono but I wana see that honda juiced up already.
> *


lol
:biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

tremendas nalgas


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 22 2009, 09:53 AM~13654601
> *she can get it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lmao..born 2 die..what up?? look what i found! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 27 2009, 01:56 PM~14595339
> *yea well some of us wished to be working...lol
> *


that is very true! lol... but damn...i need a vacation!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 27 2009, 02:04 PM~14595424
> *lmao..born 2 die..what up?? look what i found!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT'S OLD FROM THE HARD ROCK SHOW


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 02:07 PM~14595457
> *LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THAT'S OLD FROM THE HARD ROCK SHOW
> *


i know.... just looking at older posts.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 27 2009, 05:08 PM~14595468
> *i know.... just looking at older posts.
> *


why thats u in dem pics :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 27 2009, 02:09 PM~14595469
> *why thats u in dem pics :biggrin:
> *


y would u like to know, sir?!? lmao


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LeXxTaCy...SUP HOW U DOIN??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

if anyone knows of someone tryna sell a '94-'96 impala ss, plz let me know! ...thanx!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 02:11 PM~14595495
> *LeXxTaCy...SUP HOW U DOIN??
> *


sup, juiced xtreme!? i'm chillin'...how YOU doin'? lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 27 2009, 02:09 PM~14595469
> *why thats u in dem pics :biggrin:
> *


oye not her pero estan ay las 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 27 2009, 05:10 PM~14595478
> *y would u like to know, sir?!? lmao
> *


to have an idea of who u are.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Xtreme wat up pimp wat with dem videos ready saw dem all to bad they stopped at 26 that ***** had a future on that


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Chillin chillin..did c u at da show sun??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 27 2009, 02:17 PM~14595548
> *to have an idea of who u are.... :biggrin:
> *


yea..that's me.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 02:17 PM~14595556
> *Chillin chillin..did c u at da show sun??
> *


na, i didn't go. i heard it was cut short due to the shitty weather...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

i wanna c sum pics :tears:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea but it was about to end n e ways ...nothing major though but a decent turn out


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 02:19 PM~14595572
> *i wanna c sum pics :tears:
> *


aww don't cry! :biggrin: so, u went? and if so, how was it???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

there was 2 shows


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 02:19 PM~14595578
> *yea but it was about to end n e ways ...nothing major though but  a decent turn out
> *


ok..u just answered my questions...lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lol...i meant to put :dunno: ..yea like i said nuttin major but good over all


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

anyone go to the other 1???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 02:22 PM~14595602
> *lol...i meant to put :dunno: ..yea like i said nuttin major but good over all
> *


ah, yea right...u was crying....don't worry.. sum chix dig sentimental guys :biggrin: lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lmao ..im str-8 on the sentimental shit.....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 02:26 PM~14595650
> *lmao ..im str-8 on the sentimental shit.....
> *


lol..aight

so where was the other show???


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

not sure but it was a car show king show, there was a flyer on here a few days ago for it....next big thing striaght pimpin picnic..cant wait for that shit


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 02:30 PM~14595707
> *not sure but it was a car show king show, there was a flyer on here a few days ago for it....next big thing striaght pimpin picnic..cant wait for that shit
> *


o, i'll be there, along wit rebeka...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

trmenda rubia


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Jul 27 2009, 05:18 PM~14595560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :biggrin: hopefully it doesnt rain....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 27 2009, 02:40 PM~14595835
> *:0
> :nicoderm:  :biggrin: hopefully it doesnt rain....
> *


tell me about it... it always seems to rain during shows/picnics...


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 27 2009, 12:22 AM~14589452
> *I DIDNT KNOW I HAD TO RESPOND TO YOU FOR UPDATES....  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


damn since your going to be like that fuck it.there should be updates for how long its been that bitch should be done by now......... :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

FLACO DID U GET MY LAST PM???


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

str8t pimpin picnic comin up...what about da uncle al fest that shit is like da mlk parade or better ..im a be there fo sho...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DA PARADE IS SERIOUS!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 06:11 PM~14596229
> *DA PARADE IS SERIOUS!!!
> *


  shit be live ...nuthin like it ..thats my show right there :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 02:21 PM~14595592
> *there was 2 shows
> *


NO PIKS???


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 06:20 PM~14596320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 08:59 AM~14592128
> *What's the deal ***** . U got that shit u went 2 see lastnite ?
> *



YEA FUK IT IMA SELL IT ANYWAYS ITS A PROJECT DID A LITLE BODY WK TO IT AND IMA PUT THE 24S ON IT N FOR SALE I HATE CANDY... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 27 2009, 08:39 AM~14591998
> *wat it do nukka
> *



WATS UP ***** U DIDNT CM DWN THIS WKEND.... :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Any pikz from last sundays show????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts good ppl?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 27 2009, 03:12 AM~14590786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 27 2009, 04:07 PM~14596841
> *WATS UP ***** U DIDNT CM DWN THIS WKEND.... :biggrin:
> *


shit i wish i probably wont be down there till september for the picnic. did you get to sell da lac or wat or you got yourself another project


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^NEED MORE OF THIS IN MIAMI^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe, man of steel 305, rollin-orange, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, ripsta85, 305low, bigscrapp, Bowtie South
WASSA


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo whats up Guys.

If anyone is interested in buying two 5 gal Air tanks let me know .
I am getting rid of my two air tanks.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUM 1 WANTS JUICE^^^^^^....LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 06:11 PM~14598007
> *SUM 1 WANTS JUICE^^^^^^....LOL
> *


naaa some sounds like he wants n2o :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 27 2009, 08:17 PM~14598067
> *naaa some sounds like he wants n2o  :biggrin:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 06:19 PM~14598090
> *:guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

KIMBO ON UFC TUF10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJpZSMftjXY


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 27 2009, 08:30 PM~14598205
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 
JUICE OR NUTTIN...LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 06:34 PM~14598237
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> JUICE OR NUTTIN...LOL
> *


i guess but some ppl dont like dealin wit juice u cant kill them for that :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *MISTER ED*, fleezie84, chevyboy01, DOUBLE-O, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, JuiCeD XtReMe, HEAVErollerz90, 305low
:wave: like mister ed .. he told me he was bagging his fleetwood... :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL NO BUT U CAN POP THERE BAGS....LOL JUST FCKIN AROUND THIS SHITS DEAD IN HERE


----------



## Goldenblazer (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jul 24 2009, 09:09 PM~14575868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are a little more recent than when you seen it by the bus way


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Goldenblazer_@Jul 27 2009, 06:43 PM~14598302
> *These are a little more recent than when you seen it by the bus way
> 
> 
> ...


niiice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 06:43 PM~14598299
> *LOL NO BUT U CAN POP THERE BAGS....LOL  JUST FCKIN AROUND THIS SHITS DEAD IN HERE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Goldenblazer_@Jul 27 2009, 08:43 PM~14598302
> *These are a little more recent than when you seen it by the bus way
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I REMEMBER THAT BLAZER...U BRING IT BACK OUT???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z, CANDYBLUE94, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, viejitos miami, rollin-orange*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 04:00 PM~14596102
> *FLACO DID U GET MY LAST PM???
> *


No I didn't .


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+Jul 27 2009, 10:51 AM~14591676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

the king says we are 1# lowrider shop in miami fl


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2009, 09:24 PM~14599212
> *  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


nice lowrod homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up peeps just passing by to say :wave: wuz up and see whats good dale be safe


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14599360
> *the king says we are  1# lowrider shop in miami fl
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 27 2009, 04:19 PM~14595572
> *i wanna c sum pics :tears:
> *



HERE ARE SUM PICS I TOOK SUNDAY WHILE DOWN HERE ON VACATION AT THE MIAMI SHOW AT BETTY'S BEST BURGERS.


ON THE ROAD :biggrin: 

















A 30'' INCH RIM :0


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I MET SUM RIDERS FROM UCE CAR CLUB. COOL DUDES.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I ALSO MET SUM RIDERS FROM LOW LYFE C.C. MORE COOL DUDES.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

AND I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SHARE THE BEST PLACE IN FLORIDA FOR WINGS.THANX PHIL GORDON FOR THE WINGS HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14599676
> *I ALSO MET SUM RIDERS FROM LOW LYFE C.C. MORE  COOL DUDES.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 27 2009, 05:27 PM~14597634
> *shit i wish i probably wont be down there till september for the picnic. did you get to sell da lac or wat or you got yourself another project
> *



yea fool i got a cutlass needs work but ima pasarle la mano n for sale dat bitch jacked up for 26s n its on stocks now so dat bitch rides bumpy u cant push the gas on dat 350 cuz it hops evreywhere.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 28 2009, 12:00 AM~14599686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THE PAINT JOB IS CRAZZZY!! LOOKS LIKE REAL RAIN DROPS..WETTTT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

O I C U FOOL GOT UP FOR A LATE NITE SNACK N TO CHECK OUT WATS GOOD IN MIAMI FEST.. :biggrin: U COMING THROUGH TOMORW?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 27 2009, 08:58 PM~14599676
> *I ALSO MET SUM RIDERS FROM LOW LYFE C.C. MORE  COOL DUDES.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TO MEET U HOMIE... GLAD SOMEBODY HAD SOME PICS TO POST UP


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 27 2009, 09:19 PM~14599967
> *yea fool i got a cutlass needs work but ima pasarle la mano n for sale dat bitch jacked up for 26s n its on stocks now so dat bitch rides bumpy u cant push the gas on dat 350 cuz it hops evreywhere.. :biggrin:
> *


oh alright then fool dale i'll let you know when i go down to tre05 ***** dale.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

..............


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 27 2009, 12:16 PM~14594040
> *I dono but I wana see that honda juiced up already.
> *




SsSsShhHhH OHH You Kno Whats Coming lol We Get Started Soon lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

A/C Service and Repair!!!!!!!!! Special Coil Cleaning!!!!! $149.99 hit me up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 27 2009, 11:45 PM~14599500
> *nice <s>lowrod</s> Ratrod homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING, PPL!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 07:34 AM~14602928
> *good morning....!
> *


HEY WHO!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HEY. BORRACHOOOOO!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

did you get my message...?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 07:36 AM~14602949
> *did you get my message...?
> *


YES SIR! AND DON'T WORRY... I WON'T...LOL


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

noooo dont be that guy the calls hot rods the rat word, maybe some day ur ol man will finish it nicely...lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you thank you thank you....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 07:35 AM~14602943
> *HEY. BORRACHOOOOO!
> *


que la verga loca :biggrin:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 28 2009, 06:38 AM~14602627
> *A/C Service and Repair!!!!!!!!!  Special Coil Cleaning!!!!! $149.99 hit me up!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yo why so cheap homie


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 07:34 AM~14602928
> *good morning....!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sparky94_@Jul 28 2009, 07:46 AM~14603007
> *yo why so cheap homie
> *


Just the coil....not the blower!!!!! blower wheel $50 extra!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 28 2009, 06:46 AM~14603011
> *:wave:
> *


yo whats good with you boy...?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 28 2009, 07:45 AM~14603004
> *que la verga loca :biggrin:
> *


BOREDDD AS FUKKK....U?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 07:43 AM~14602996
> *thank you thank you thank you....
> *


UR WELCOME UR WELCOME UR WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 06:54 AM~14603068
> *UR WELCOME UR WELCOME UR WELCOME :biggrin:
> *


really soon....! you been on that plan we talked about...?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up ms popular


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

It's hot as fuck :burn:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 07:58 AM~14603095
> *really soon....! you been on that plan we talked about...?
> *


yes sir.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 28 2009, 07:58 AM~14603096
> *wat up ms popular
> *


:wave: how are u doing this terrific tuesday, sucio? lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 07:01 AM~14603118
> *yes sir....  :thumbsup:
> *


good i say in less than a week so get ready....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 07:59 AM~14603103
> *It's hot as fuck  :burn:
> *


tell me about it... and i have to wear a fukn long sleeve shirt to work to cover up my tat! fukkkk .. lol


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 07:53 AM~14603062
> *BOREDDD AS FUKKK....U?
> *


get to work......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :around:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 07:48 AM~14603022
> *yo whats good with you boy...?
> *


chilling big pimpen wats new............


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 28 2009, 07:07 AM~14603156
> *chilling big pimpen wats new............
> *


takin a small vacation from the city...ill be back soon....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14603145
> *get to work......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :around:
> *


fukkkk workkkk! lmao


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 08:08 AM~14603161
> *takin a small vacation from the city...ill be back soon....!
> *


must be nice... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14603145
> *get to work......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :around:
> *


HEY...AREN'T U SUPPOSED TO BE WORKING, TOO, PIMP? HMMM :twak:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, Que la verga LOCO, Who Productions, sucio138, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 08:12 AM~14603196
> *LeXxTaCy, Que la verga LOCO, Who Productions, sucio138,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


BORN 2 DIE, WHAT'S POPPIN'?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

both of you need to get to work and get offline....i would love to have your jobs...! LOL...!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

im good



> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 10:03 AM~14603133
> *:wave:  how are u doing this terrific tuesday, sucio? lol
> *


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 26 2009, 09:01 AM~14584189
> *damn, my shit 10 years ago.still ridin daytons
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM DANNY I SAY PART 2 WITH THE 1 AT THE SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 11:04 AM~14603142
> *tell me about it... and i have to wear a fukn long sleeve shirt to work to cover up my tat! fukkkk .. lol
> *


LOL who's bad is that? I'm sure u work in an office so it's gonna be alllll right


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 08:17 AM~14603223
> *both of you need to get to work and get offline....i would love to have your jobs...! LOL...!
> *


LOL...SHIIIIT... WHEN THE CAT IS AWAY, THE MICE GONNA PLAY...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 08:16 AM~14603220
> *BORN 2 DIE, WHAT'S POPPIN'?
> *


here chillin :biggrin: :biggrin: u know wats good with u


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 08:19 AM~14603238
> *LOL who's bad is that? I'm sure u work in an office so it's gonna be alllll right
> *


YES SIR..IN AN OFFICE.. BUT IT'S STILL HOT IN THIS BITCH! :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 27 2009, 08:57 PM~14599650
> *I MET SUM RIDERS FROM UCE CAR CLUB. COOL DUDES.
> 
> 
> ...


appreciate the love homie it was koo meetin u. next time ur bringin that regal!! :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 07:21 AM~14603254
> *LOL...SHIIIIT... WHEN THE CAT IS AWAY, THE MICE GONNA PLAY...
> *


your bad....!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 08:26 AM~14603289
> *your bad....!
> *


oye u back in south florida yet?? we miss ya man :biggrin: no **** :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 08:26 AM~14603289
> *your bad....!
> *


yo asshole its time to come back home there's money to be made :biggrin: :biggrin: if u know wat im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

damn i feel the love...im up here with all these farmers havin fun....ill be there really soon....trust me...i cant wait...the white sand and clear blue water....! the water here fuckin sucks....shit looks like river water....!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Jul 28 2009, 11:21 AM~14603254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell your boss to stop being cheap and lower the a/c or get a new one that one is probably gone to SHIT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 08:33 AM~14603344
> *damn i feel the love...im up here with all these farmers havin fun....ill be there really soon....trust me...i cant wait...the white sand and clear blue water....! the water here fuckin sucks....shit looks like river water....!
> *


wut u doin up north wit the farmers meng? u makin cash up there?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 08:37 AM~14603360
> *I hear that almost everyday at my job but in spanish
> Tell your boss to stop being cheap and lower the a/c or get a new one that one is probably gone to SHIT
> *


LOL...YEA, MY BOSS IS FUKIN' RICH, BUT HE STILL ACTS BROKE AS FUK! AND WHAT'S REALLY FUKD UP IS THAT THERE IS NO VENT BY MY XDESK...WTF! LOL


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 28 2009, 07:37 AM~14603361
> *wut u doin up north wit the farmers meng? u makin cash up there?
> *


yeah im up here workin with my new friends so they can have some good photos...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*gooooooood morning vietnam!!!! lol*


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 28 2009, 08:47 AM~14603440
> *gooooooood morning vietnam!!!! lol
> *


GOOD MORNING, TITO!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 08:49 AM~14603455
> *GOOD MORNING, TITO!
> *


wats good lexx how u doing?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 08:47 AM~14603439
> *yeah im up here workin with my new friends so they can have some good photos...!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 11:43 AM~14603412
> *LOL...YEA, MY BOSS IS FUKIN' RICH, BUT HE STILL ACTS BROKE AS FUK! AND WHAT'S REALLY FUKD UP IS THAT THERE IS NO VENT BY MY XDESK...WTF! LOL
> *


Loll te cojieron pal relajo. Look at it this way you can always get one of those hats with the fan on em :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 28 2009, 08:51 AM~14603465
> *wats good lexx how u doing?
> *


im good, thanx :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 08:55 AM~14603501
> *Loll te cojieron pal relajo. Look at it this way you can always get one of those hats with the fan on em  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 08:55 AM~14603501
> *Loll te cojieron pal relajo. Look at it this way you can always get one of those hats with the fan on em  :cheesy:
> *


o for sure.... right away... i will wear that shit, and scare away the doctor customers


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 08:56 AM~14603506
> *im good, thanx :biggrin:
> *


tight work


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

tito.....whats good with you boy....?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 08:58 AM~14603519
> *o for sure.... right away... i will wear that shit, and scare away the doctor customers
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 09:00 AM~14603543
> *tito.....whats good with you boy....?
> *


shit pimp waiting on u to get bak cuzzo we got work to do fool


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

dont trip crip im comin back....i know you guys miss me...i miss all of you muthafuckas...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 09:03 AM~14603571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 09:08 AM~14603613
> *dont trip crip im comin back....i know you guys miss me...i miss all of you muthafuckas...
> *


ayy que cute!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 09:08 AM~14603613
> *dont trip crip im comin back....i know you guys miss me...i miss all of you muthafuckas...
> *


aint noone sed they missed u we just need u...lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hey, next hangout/ car show/ picnic... allllll of ya'll better introduce urselves to me!!! or ima be pissssseddddd! lol.... DEAL??!!?!??


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

damn wheres the love at...? lol...im coming to see you first...i got some shit for your ears to hear....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 09:12 AM~14603636
> *hey, next hangout/ car show/ picnic... allllll of ya'll better introduce urselves to me!!! or ima be pissssseddddd! lol.... DEAL??!!?!??
> *


deal even do i c u every time u with rebeca lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Jul 28 2009, 11:58 AM~14603519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh' demanding :buttkick:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 12:03 PM~14603571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The "special" hat :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 09:19 AM~14603706
> *deal even do i c u every time u with rebeca lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn...& i only know u as " Born 2 Die"... who r uuuuuuuuuuu?!?!?!? lol.. i bet i have seen u a bunch of times, huh?! lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 09:19 AM~14603707
> *No not really people have a soft heart for special people so u might get more customers wearing it.  :cheesy:
> Eh' demanding :buttkick:
> *


sometimes  .... got a problem with that, brougham?!? lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

anything going on this weekend?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up ******?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2, gangstaburban95, sucio138, 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR

 wut up


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

gangstaburban95, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, hawaiian punch, LeXxTaCy, BIG L.A, sucio138, 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR

senor OSO! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Lunch!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 12:42 PM~14603919
> *sometimes  .... got a problem with that, brougham?!? lol jk :biggrin:
> *


Yes I do a big one it and it starts with an L :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 28 2009, 10:16 AM~14604215
> *gangstaburban95, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, hawaiian punch, LeXxTaCy, BIG L.A, sucio138, 96' lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> senor OSO! :biggrin:
> *



dimelo :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 28 2009, 10:23 AM~14604269
> *dimelo  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ever fix that situation wit the carb?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 10:21 AM~14604252
> *Lunch!! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 09:12 AM~14603636
> *hey, next hangout/ car show/ picnic... allllll of ya'll better introduce urselves to me!!! or ima be pissssseddddd! lol.... DEAL??!!?!??
> *


hi lala.... :tongue:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 28 2009, 10:24 AM~14604273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ever fix that situation wit the carb?
> *



yea homie , real problem was the fuel pump 

changed that shit yesterday , now its riding str8

all i need now is a new sending unit & my car will be good az new :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 28 2009, 12:26 PM~14604289
> *yea homie , real problem was the fuel pump
> 
> changed that shit yesterday , now its riding str8
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 28 2009, 01:27 PM~14604300
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96' lincoln, LeXxTaCy, *COUPE DE BEAR, tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, sucio138, *93brougham
*

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 28 2009, 12:28 PM~14604306
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 10:23 AM~14604264
> *Yes I do a big one it and it starts with an L  :0
> *












ha...then this is for u, pimpin'!.............jk


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 28 2009, 10:25 AM~14604284
> *hi lala.... :tongue:
> *


hey, gordo!....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 28 2009, 10:26 AM~14604289
> *yea homie , real problem was the fuel pump
> 
> changed that shit yesterday , now its riding str8
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 10:34 AM~14604355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 01:34 PM~14604355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 28 2009, 10:29 AM~14604312
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 96' lincoln, LeXxTaCy, COUPE DE BEAR, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, sucio138, 93brougham
> 
> ...


wuzzup turkey !! :cheesy:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 28 2009, 07:47 AM~14603016
> *Just the coil....not the blower!!!!!  blower wheel $50 extra!!
> *


i guess that's why you got to read the fine prints


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

oye sucio....what's good with ur boy in laudy? is he sellin' the whip or not???


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

ill ask him today


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 28 2009, 10:51 AM~14604549
> *ill ask him today
> *


okay-kay-kay!


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 10:34 AM~14604355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING PRETTY GOOD


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 28 2009, 11:07 AM~14604673
> *LOOKING PRETTY GOOD
> *


lol....thanx, topdog...
that's for all the haterz...  :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 28 2009, 11:07 AM~14604673
> *LOOKING PRETTY GOOD
> *


x305


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 28 2009, 11:36 AM~14604379
> *
> *


I seen u riding this morning


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Jul 28 2009, 12:12 PM~14603636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL DAMN!!! :0


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 11:10 AM~14604693
> *lol....thanx, topdog...
> that's for all the haterz...   :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 28 2009, 09:51 AM~14603981
> *anything going on this weekend?
> *


FUDRUCKERS FOOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2009, 11:15 AM~14604741
> *ill try :biggrin:
> WELL DAMN!!! :0
> *


tryyyy??!?!? what does that mean?! lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 02:20 PM~14604771
> *tryyyy??!?!? what does that mean?! lol
> *


after that pic theres gonna be a line to meet u and im always late for everything :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2009, 01:26 PM~14604822
> *after that pic theres gonna be a line to meet u and im always late for everything  :biggrin:
> *


hahahah thats wat im saying shes going ot be signing autographs and possin in pics


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Lmao u people are a tripp


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 10:34 AM~14604355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :0 DAMNNNNN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2009, 10:26 AM~14604822
> *after that pic theres gonna be a line to meet u and im always late for everything  :biggrin:
> *


im selling the prints if you want them.....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 28 2009, 11:38 AM~14604946
> *im selling the prints if you want them.....!
> *


lmao... u guys are a trip, foreeeeal! :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:wave: DOUBLE-O


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 09:12 AM~14603636
> *hey, next hangout/ car show/ picnic... allllll of ya'll better introduce urselves to me!!! or ima be pissssseddddd! lol.... DEAL??!!?!??
> *


bueno u need to come up to a ***** and stop acting scared...lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 28 2009, 11:52 AM~14605126
> *:wave: DOUBLE-O
> *


freaky what they dew mah brotha ....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 28 2009, 11:55 AM~14605147
> *bueno u need to come up to a ***** and stop acting scared...lol
> *


lol....me?? scared?? ha! never..


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 11:47 AM~14605078
> *lmao... u guys WANT A  Strip,TEASEl! :roflmao:
> *


YES :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Jul 28 2009, 01:24 PM~14604276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LeXxTaCy I got a homeboy here at univision he said when u become famous he's gona get u a job here in a novela or something   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 09:41 AM~14603901
> *damn...& i only know u as " Born 2 Die"... who r uuuuuuuuuuu?!?!?!? lol.. i bet i have seen u a bunch of times, huh?! lol
> *


lol yep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, yo wats poppin


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 01:21 PM~14605406
> *chichi on 13, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, yo wats poppin
> *


What's the deal . O no chichi in the house . Water bound or what ?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Born 2 Die, sucio138, 93brougham, chichi on 13

WUT DEY DO!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo this booty i mean big body looks raw :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 02:34 PM~14605533
> *yo this booty i mean big body looks raw :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

sucio138, Born 2 Die, *SIXONEFORLIFE*, 93brougham
hows Betty


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 28 2009, 12:05 PM~14605263
> *YES :biggrin:
> *


i didn't write that shit... chill wit the strip tease... that ain't me, thank u very much! :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn not strip tease, sit i was actually gonna go to that show forget it now


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ELEGANCECC96, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, $Mykel$, CALVIN, 93brougham, Fleetwood 305, Born 2 Die, MACKIN305, sucio138, Made You A Hater
wus crackin yall


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 28 2009, 04:08 PM~14605860
> *ELEGANCECC96, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, $Mykel$, CALVIN, 93brougham, Fleetwood 305, Born 2 Die, MACKIN305, sucio138, Made You A Hater
> wus crackin yall
> *


whats it dew


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

jus grindin homie tryin to make a movie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wud krackin i the M.I.A.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 28 2009, 04:15 PM~14605923
> *jus grindin homie tryin to make a movie
> *


sell me BLACK FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 28 2009, 01:17 PM~14605938
> *sell me BLACK FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
nah  but ive wanted one of dem bitches for years now that i got one im happy as fuk :biggrin: so schits finally right and it will be rollin asap jus got a few lil extras to buy before she gets to da booth


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 28 2009, 12:16 PM~14605364
> *LeXxTaCy I got a homeboy here at univision he said when u become famous he's gona get u a job here in a novela or something      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O YEA? LOL..AIGHT


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

flaco u at da shop yet ima swing by in a lil bit with kerry


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 02:19 PM~14605967
> *O YEA? LOL..AIGHT
> *


Lmao :biggrin: .


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 28 2009, 04:19 PM~14605957
> *LOL!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nah   but ive wanted one of dem bitches for years now that i got one im happy as fuk :biggrin:  so schits finally right and it will be rollin asap jus got a few lil extras to buy before she gets to da booth
> *


that cool let me know if you need help


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 28 2009, 02:23 PM~14605992
> *flaco u at da shop yet ima swing by in a lil bit with kerry
> *


ima b there in 15


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 28 2009, 01:23 PM~14605999
> *Lmao  :biggrin: .
> *


Mmmyyyy nniigggaaaaaa!! Whats good for 2nite?!


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 12:51 PM~14605709
> *i didn't write that shit... chill wit the strip tease... that ain't me, thank u very much!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lol j/k


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

iight ill prob be there around 6 i still gotta go pick this ***** up


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 04:27 PM~14606024
> *Mmmyyyy nniigggaaaaaa!! Whats good for 2nite?!
> *


que buelta


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 28 2009, 01:07 PM~14604673
> *LOOKING PRETTY GOOD
> *


 :yes: x954


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:11 AM~14604710
> *I seen u riding this morning
> *


Its an everyday thang   
You gotta bring out that Trey so i can ride with u :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

30 mo' minutes


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2009, 01:29 PM~14606046
> *que buelta
> *


Whats good


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 02:27 PM~14606024
> *Mmmyyyy nniigggaaaaaa!! Whats good for 2nite?!
> *


At the shop come thru .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 28 2009, 02:31 PM~14606066
> *Its an everyday thang
> You gotta bring out that Trey so i can ride with u  :biggrin:
> *


Soon . I'm dieing 2 ride that shit . When were up and running I'm bring it 2 the shop and finish it .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 28 2009, 02:29 PM~14606044
> *iight ill prob be there around 6 i still gotta go pick this ***** up
> *


That's fine if anything call my phone


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 28 2009, 01:36 PM~14606111
> *At the shop come thru .
> *


Ooyyee i think im going to put up my low mileage "1996 chevrolet impala ss" for sale....what do u think? ga


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 28 2009, 01:39 PM~14606135
> *Soon . I'm dieing 2 ride that shit . When were up and running I'm bring it 2 the shop and finish it .
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 01:42 PM~14606182
> *Ooyyee i think im going to put up my low mileage "1996 chevrolet impala ss" for sale....what do u think? ga
> *


HOW MUCH??????????


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 02:42 PM~14606182
> *Ooyyee i think im going to put up my low mileage "1996 chevrolet impala ss" for sale....what do u think? ga
> *


Damm dogg . Somtimes u gota do what u gota do times r hard now so I understand if I had the money I would get it that bitch is bad it's still on factory tires rite ? Damm who ever gets that car is a lucky as person .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 02:42 PM~14606182
> *Ooyyee i think im going to put up my low mileage "1996 chevrolet impala ss" for sale....what do u think? ga
> *


Damm dogg . Somtimes u gota do what u gota do times r hard now so I understand if I had the money I would get it that bitch is bad it's still on factory tires rite ? Damm who ever gets that car is a lucky as person .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 01:49 PM~14606283
> *HOW MUCH??????????
> *


$25,000


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

shit a 96 I wouldn't mind getting another car :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 28 2009, 01:59 PM~14606382
> *Damm dogg . Somtimes u gota do what u gota do times r hard now so I understand if I had the money I would get it that bitch is bad it's still on factory tires rite ? Damm who ever gets that car is a lucky as person .
> *


Yeah it has the factory tires on it still..still smells brand new when you open the doors.. :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 05:05 PM~14606457
> *Yeah it has the factory tires on it still..still smells brand new when you open the doors..  :biggrin:
> *


u aint selling it.. :cheesy: youll sell everything else before selling da imp


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2009, 02:10 PM~14606495
> *u aint selling it.. :cheesy: youll sell everything else before selling da imp
> *


***** you should see the new cartier big body lincoln i just bought


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 12:05 PM~14605255
> *lol....me?? scared?? ha! never..
> *


*sure!!*


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 28 2009, 02:19 PM~14606580
> *sure!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 12:34 PM~14605533
> *yo this booty i mean big body looks raw :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


laz u a trip~


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 02:20 PM~14606594
> *:biggrin:
> *


i'll see u wen i see u :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 28 2009, 02:25 PM~14606643
> *i'll see u wen i see u :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT, PIMPIN'....U SURE WILL


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 05:16 PM~14606552
> ****** you should see the new cartier big body lincoln i just bought
> *


 :0 


ive never even seen u ride in a ford..lol..let alone buy one....
u still interested in the vert  it might be for sale real soon dont know what da price finna look like though...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

washing my bitch 

:cheesy:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 06:03 PM~14607069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate dat car wash u have to hustle or youll run out of time :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2009, 06:05 PM~14607096
> *i hate dat car wash u have to hustle or youll run out of time :angry:
> *


LMAOOO!!!!! YOU KNOW! im like wtf!! but i already got the hang of it they need to upgrade that machine to the newer digital ones that tell you how much time you got and that it accepts fucking DOLLARS!!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sparky94_@Jul 28 2009, 10:43 AM~14604456
> *i guess that's why you got to read the fine prints
> *


 yeah yeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

Que la verga LOCO dimelo perro ya estas averga


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 04:42 PM~14606182
> *Ooyyee i think im going to put up my low mileage "1996 chevrolet impala ss" for sale....what do u think? ga
> *


this ****** loco....he aint gona sell that shyt...imagen he has that bitch on jack stands at home just so the tires dont touch the floor...this ***** is anal as fuck wit that impala.....and as for ur lincoln i give u props its clean,we both coming real soon!!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 12:34 PM~14605533
> *yo this booty i mean big body looks raw :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! can Lexxtacy do this type of shoot 4 DA miami fest family....
:scrutinize:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jul 28 2009, 05:28 PM~14608436
> *Damn!! can Lexxtacy do this type of shoot 4 DA miami fest family....
> :scrutinize:
> *


X2


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:28 PM~14608436
> *Damn!! can Lexxtacy do this type of shoot 4 DA miami fest family....
> :scrutinize:
> *


LOL...!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

do ur magik WHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 28 2009, 03:02 PM~14607065
> *:0
> ive never even seen u  ride in a ford..lol..let alone buy one....
> u still interested in the vert  it might be for sale real soon dont know what da price finna look like though...
> *


Lol you know im a chevy *****, but i had a lil itch for a big body lincoln, its like you said its a car ive never had before, and yes lincolns are ford but this thing is on POINTE!!! Im super happy with the purchase


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 28 2009, 04:30 PM~14607951
> *this ****** loco....he aint gona sell that shyt...imagen he has that bitch on jack stands at home just so the tires dont touch the floor...this ***** is anal as fuck wit that impala.....and as for ur lincoln i give u props its clean,we both coming real soon!!!!
> *


Lol,


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 28 2009, 09:41 AM~14603901
> *damn...& i only know u as " Born 2 Die"... who r uuuuuuuuuuu?!?!?!? lol.. i bet i have seen u a bunch of times, huh?! lol
> *


Born 2 die is the ***** that was always chillin with me at the hagnouts nd at the rideout nd the car show that was in the hard rock... idk if u remeber hom now lol.. Go 2 my myspace nd look at my rideout photo nd look at the first pic I got there nd its of me nd laz


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: hoppin92, *2-Face '64*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, JuiCeD XtReMe, 93brougham, rollin-orange, MISTER ED, hialeah305boyz

:0 :cheesy: 

see you on friday


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 28 2009, 07:25 PM~14609001
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: hoppin92, 2-Face '64, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, JuiCeD XtReMe, 93brougham, rollin-orange, MISTER ED, hialeah305boyz
> 
> ...


Oh for sure, it's going down for real this time.


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 28 2009, 06:35 PM~14609098
> *Oh for sure, it's going down for real this time.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone got some 6's 4 sale?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 28 2009, 09:35 PM~14609098
> *Oh for sure, it's going down for real this time.
> *


thats what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 28 2009, 06:19 PM~14608948
> *Born 2 die is the ***** that was always chillin with me at the  hagnouts nd at the rideout nd the car show that was in the hard rock... idk if u remeber hom now lol.. Go 2 my myspace nd look at my rideout photo nd look at the first pic I got there nd its of me nd laz
> *


dammm putting a chico out there i was gonna keep it a secret lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 28 2009, 06:36 PM~14609113
> *Anyone got some 6's 4 sale?
> *


u taking off the 13`s and slappin 6`s wat a baller :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 28 2009, 08:54 PM~14608706
> *Lol you know im a chevy *****, but i had a lil itch for a big body lincoln, its like you said its a car ive never had before, and yes lincolns are ford but this thing is on POINTE!!! Im super happy with the purchase
> *


as long as u happy fuk it ***** i know how it is but da ss aint goin nowhere :biggrin: ill get back at u on what da price gonna look like


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

still for sale $3000 or trade hit me up


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMN NOT 1 PERSON IN HERE...LOL...


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

wazza we all riden to waston island n then beach bound on sat nite ??? who still down :nicoderm:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)




----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

26"s these Wheels up for sale $1800. came off a silverado truck 5 lug. Call me if interested (305)879-0517


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

22 inch 2 tires are in good shape . 2 need to be changed $1000. fits FWD's.. Altima, Accord,Camry, Etc!!! (305)879-0517


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

LEXANI 22 inch wheels. Brand new wheels and tires. $1500 call me if interested (305)879-0517


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Last One.. A set of 26's Came off an lincoln truck. 6 lug fits expedition.. Etc..!!!! Rims where in the truck for about 3 months .. $3000 (305)879-0517


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Jul 28 2009, 10:03 PM~14610878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will these fit a 03 f-150? 4x4 ?? if so i will trade you some 24x9 bought in feb. of this year with 275/25/24 tires in great shape let me know ...i am in central florida

do you still have the caps???


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14611279
> *will these fit a 03 f-150? 4x4  ?? if so i will trade you some 24x9 bought in feb. of this year with 275/25/24 tires in great shape let me know ...i am in central florida
> 
> do you still have the caps???
> *


I'm not really interested in Trading only CASH!! Thanks


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dale homie


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *COUPE DE BEAR*, HIT EM UP

ur just in time


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 28 2009, 07:05 PM~14609432
> *u taking off the 13`s and slappin 6`s wat a baller  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Never that chico.. The 6's are 4 my mans crown vic lol.. Shit imma stay ridin low all day everyday even if i keep crackin oil pans lol.. FUCK IT...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 28 2009, 06:19 PM~14608948
> *Born 2 die is the ***** that was always chillin with me at the  hagnouts nd at the rideout nd the car show that was in the hard rock... idk if u remeber hom now lol.. Go 2 my myspace nd look at my rideout photo nd look at the first pic I got there nd its of me nd laz
> *


thank ma... i know who he is now! so, what's up, ma? how r u? :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up purp


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

good morning


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 29 2009, 06:49 AM~14613781
> *good morning
> *


good morniiing!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 09:59 AM~14613837
> *good morniiing!
> *


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Top of the morning to you all...!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jul 29 2009, 07:01 AM~14613849
> *Top of the morning to you all...!
> *


good morning, who! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 29 2009, 07:24 AM~14613978
> *whats up miami
> *


good mrning 2 u!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP HOW IS EVERYONE DOING??


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 29 2009, 08:24 AM~14613978
> *whats up miami
> *


What's the deal ?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:36 AM~14614073
> *What's the deal ?
> *


DAM FLACO U GOTTA BRING UR CAR BACK OUT


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 08:34 AM~14614055
> *good mrning 2 u!
> *


So when r u gona start working here ? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 07:36 AM~14614071
> *WATS UP HOW IS EVERYONE DOING??
> *


chillin', grumpy... how are u doing??? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:38 AM~14614082
> *So when r u gona start working here ? :biggrin:
> *


start working where? lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 07:38 AM~14614084
> *chillin', grumpy... how are u doing??? :biggrin:
> *


TIRED JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK LONG NITE. N URSELF??


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 08:38 AM~14614079
> *DAM FLACO U GOTTA BRING UR CAR BACK OUT
> *


Soon I'll b driving that little go cart around I just took it 2 the shop 2 finish it that shit was getting fuked up in the back yard .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 08:39 AM~14614091
> *start working where? lol
> *


At univision . Gordo wanted 2 put u down with a job


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 07:40 AM~14614094
> *TIRED JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK LONG NITE. N URSELF??
> *


super tired here at work...only slept about 3 hrs!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:44 AM~14614124
> *At univision . Gordo wanted 2 put u down with a job
> *


tell gordo i am down..lol. when do i start???


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 07:44 AM~14614134
> *super tired here at work...only slept about 3 hrs!
> *


ATLEAST U SLEPT I START AT 7PM N FINISHED AT 10 AM BUT I GOT ME A FEW HOURS OT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

mornin lay it low fam wus crackin errybody


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

morning yall


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

gooooooooood morning to u all!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 07:54 AM~14614226
> *gooooooooood morning to u all!!!!!!!!
> *


U CANT GET PMS CUZ IT AINT GOING THRU


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 07:46 AM~14614149
> *ATLEAST U SLEPT I START AT 7PM N FINISHED AT 10 AM BUT I GOT ME A FEW HOURS OT
> *


 damn, u a hustler!! OT is nice... i can't get OT... if i go over 40, i still get paid at the same rate!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 07:55 AM~14614239
> *U CANT GET PMS CUZ IT AINT GOING THRU
> *


oops...gotta delete 'em


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 07:56 AM~14614245
> *oops...gotta delete 'em
> *


DAM U MOST BE POPULAR ON HERE HUH LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 07:58 AM~14614251
> *DAM U MOST BE POPULAR ON HERE HUH LOL
> *


na, they need to add more storage space for pm's..lol...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 08:01 AM~14614276
> *na, they need to add more storage space for pm's..lol...
> *


SO U GO TO DA HANG OUTS CUZ I DONT RECALL SEEING U IN PLACES??


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP VANILLA


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 09:58 AM~14614251
> *DAM U MOST BE POPULAR ON HERE HUH LOL
> *


 at least im not the only one who said it


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

FLACO DID U GUYS FINISH THE S-10


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 29 2009, 08:04 AM~14614299
> *at least im not the only one who said it
> *


SO IM RIGHT THEN


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 08:45 AM~14614144
> *tell gordo i am down..lol. when do i start???
> *


LOL shit if it was up 2 us u would start rite now :cheesy: tell him u wana do audio. Lmao


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 29 2009, 09:06 AM~14614319
> *FLACO DID U GUYS FINISH THE S-10
> *


***** we were there till almost midnite were not done we wana change the springs again but with the little shit we did 2 it that shit is moving a 100% better.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

TIGHT WORK YA'LL RIDIN TO THE HANGOUT TONITE??


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 29 2009, 09:12 AM~14614364
> *TIGHT WORK YA'LL RIDIN TO THE HANGOUT TONITE??
> *


That's the plan . You ****** going?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

some pics i right clicked on layitlow badd azzz shotz


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 29 2009, 11:20 AM~14614435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


 :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 29 2009, 08:04 AM~14614299
> *at least im not the only one who said it
> *


lol...w.e.!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 08:06 AM~14614324
> *SO IM RIGHT THEN
> *


lol...if u say so...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jul 29 2009, 08:02 AM~14614288
> *SO U GO TO DA HANG OUTS CUZ I DONT RECALL SEEING U IN PLACES??
> *


not lately... but i have b4. when i would go, i would chill w rebeka from straight pimpin'..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats crakin g morning to all


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 08:06 AM~14614325
> *LOL shit if it was up 2 us u would start rite now  :cheesy:  tell him u wana do audio. Lmao
> *


y audio? lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 29 2009, 08:46 AM~14614688
> *wats crakin g morning to all
> *


morning, laz :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 08:47 AM~14614696
> *morning, laz :biggrin:
> *


check ur pm


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 08:47 AM~14614696
> *morning, laz :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: wats up how doing today


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning ppl


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 09:46 AM~14614690
> *y audio? lol
> *


Lmao naaa just 2 fuk with him .Couse I do audio .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 08:44 AM~14614134
> *super tired here at work...only slept about 3 hrs!
> *


LOL. Why u only slept 3hours ? Long nite ?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 29 2009, 10:01 AM~14614807
> *
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:04 AM~14614822
> *
> *


whats good homie got those prices already homie see you guys tonite


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 29 2009, 10:06 AM~14614841
> *whats good homie got those prices already homie see you guys tonite
> *


Sounds very good .we'll b there getting ready we wana ride 2 the hangout.2nite


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 06:32 AM~14613693
> *thank ma... i know who he is now! so, what's up, ma? how r u?  :biggrin:
> *


Nuthin ma just str8 chillin :biggrin: how bout u?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 29 2009, 08:50 AM~14614720
> *lol :biggrin:  wats up how doing today
> *


tired...but good...and urself?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:04 AM~14614822
> *
> *


Wuz up Dog!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 08:54 AM~14614759
> *good morning ppl
> *


oyeee tito...what's poppin'?!?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 08:56 AM~14614773
> *LOL. Why u only slept 3hours ? Long nite ?
> *


eh, u can say that..lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 09:26 AM~14614983
> *tired...but good...and urself?
> *


here chilling on the online job hunt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Laz ur a bitch.. just cuz my car was fucked up 4 awhile don't mean u had 2 ghost on me.. Ah parece que te buscaste otra verdad? :tongue:

Anywho wuts good Miami? Damn don't no 1 talk 2 a bitch no more.. Me tienen abandonada..  its all good :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 29 2009, 10:26 AM~14614989
> *Wuz up Dog!!
> *


On the grind. Swing by the shop after 5 with some shirts


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:43 AM~14615124
> *Laz ur a bitch.. just cuz my car was fucked up 4 awhile don't mean u had 2 ghost on me..  Ah parece que te buscaste otra verdad? :tongue:
> 
> Anywho wuts good Miami? Damn don't no 1 talk 2 a bitch no more.. Me tienen abandonada..  its all good :tongue: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:18 AM~14614908
> *Nuthin ma just str8 chillin :biggrin: how bout u?
> *


chillin' mami... just here bored at work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14615030
> *here chilling on the online job hunt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


o yea? what kinda work u looking for????


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:around:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:52 AM~14615199
> *On the grind. Swing by the shop after 5 with some shirts
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 09:27 AM~14614993
> *oyeee tito...what's poppin'?!?
> *


que bola mija.. wats going on?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 10:19 AM~14615398
> *que bola mija.. wats going on?
> *


here, pretending to work..lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

straight pimpin....get to work!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14615413
> *here, pretending to work..lmao
> *


lol nice wish i could say the same been working on the car.. :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 26 2009, 07:50 PM~14588562
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, BIG ROLY, lalo22, RoLLiN ShReK, carsavvy305, ripsta85, Tru2DaGame, rollerz</span>
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 10:23 AM~14615435
> *lol nice wish i could say the same been working on the car..  :biggrin:
> *


o yea? how's that coming along?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 10:26 AM~14615462
> *o yea? how's that coming along?
> *


its coming... one day in a few yrs it will be ready :roflmao:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:52 AM~14615199
> *On the grind. Swing by the shop after 5 with some shirts
> *


get to work ima tell ur boss..................... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 29 2009, 10:32 AM~14615526
> *get to work ima tell ur boss..................... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


*snitch... lol*


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 11:21 AM~14615418
> *straight pimpin....get to work!
> *


LOL I'm working just as hard as u are . LOL


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 10:34 AM~14615546
> *snitch... lol
> *


what up big pimpen!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: INKSTINCT003, BIGTIME, DaBatRyde, *lalo22, GALO1111, STRAIGHT **PIMPIN*, Nepz95, 99 LINCOLN
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 29 2009, 11:32 AM~14615526
> *get to work ima tell ur boss..................... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Lmao . ***** I see the action in the studio seriouse . Ima go do Camara and u come do audio couse this shit is boring .


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:43 AM~14615124
> *Laz ur a bitch.. just cuz my car was fucked up 4 awhile don't mean u had 2 ghost on me..  Ah parece que te buscaste otra verdad? :tongue:
> 
> Anywho wuts good Miami? Damn don't no 1 talk 2 a bitch no more.. Me tienen abandonada..  its all good :tongue: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2009, 10:48 AM~14615692
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INKSTINCT003, BIGTIME, DaBatRyde, lalo22, GALO1111, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Nepz95, 99 LINCOLN
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 29 2009, 10:24 AM~14615444
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jul 29 2009, 10:51 AM~14615721
> *:wave:  :wave:    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2009, 10:48 AM~14615692
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INKSTINCT003, BIGTIME, DaBatRyde, lalo22, GALO1111, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Nepz95, 99 LINCOLN
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 29 2009, 10:53 AM~14615742
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WUS GOIN ON


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 29 2009, 10:43 AM~14615648
> *what up big pimpen!!!
> *


aqui loco on the grind like always


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: STRAIGHT PIMPIN, *DaBatRyde*, bung, 305low, $Mykel$, BIGTIME, chevyboy01
wat dey do man!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

batmannnnnnn .


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:08 AM~14615893
> *batmannnnnnn .
> *


u in a live show get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:08 AM~14615893
> *batmannnnnnn .
> *


u in a live show get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:08 AM~14615893
> *batmannnnnnn .
> *


u in a live show get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:15 PM~14615946
> *u in a live show get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lmao. A Camara. Looks like shit and they cought u by surprise Couse your eating shit. lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:19 AM~14615985
> *Lmao. A Camara. Looks like shit and they cought u by surprise Couse your eating shit.  lmao
> *


hey, u both eating shit.... ima tell on both of u!!!! :no: :tongue: :buttkick:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2009, 10:53 AM~14615747
> *WUS GOIN ON
> *


same shit just chilling waz up with u


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

get back to work IIMPALAA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 12:25 PM~14616038
> *hey, u both eating shit.... ima tell on both of u!!!! :no:  :tongue:  :buttkick:
> *


LOL . This is an everyday thing I dono why we call it work . LOL . Just wait till he gets u a job here .lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:31 AM~14616108
> *LOL . This is an everyday thing I dono why we call it work . LOL . Just wait till he gets u a job here .lmao
> *


yea, i already got hired.... i start 2morrow. lol :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

here u go, ppl. figured u all would enjoy a complimentary meal :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 12:32 PM~14616122
> *yea, i already got hired.... i start 2morrow. lol :biggrin:
> *


O yea tight work . LOL but how can u get hired I gotta approve first . LOL j/k


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:46 AM~14616255
> *O yea tight work . LOL but how can u get hired I gotta approve first . LOL j/k
> *


na...sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but i am taking ur job position...... my bad, homie :dunno: ............. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 12:53 PM~14616304
> *na...sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but i am taking ur job position...... my bad, homie :dunno: ............. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Lmfao. No problem but the only bad thing is that I gotta train u first LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:46 AM~14616255
> *O yea tight work . LOL but how can u get hired I gotta approve first . LOL j/k
> *


I gotta get me an Iphone :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 10:02 AM~14615277
> *o yea? what kinda work u looking for????
> *


anything that pays...as long as there's money coming in


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 11:36 AM~14616162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol its a fake coupon seen it at wendy's saying it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 29 2009, 12:09 PM~14616464
> *anything that pays...as long as there's money coming in
> *


oye they hiring at the factoria de tela! paying about 12 hr


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:11 PM~14616485
> *lol its a fake coupon seen it at wendy's saying it
> *


na, it aint fake...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 12:16 PM~14616533
> *na, it aint fake...lol
> *


bet!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:09 PM~14616461
> *I gotta get me an Iphone :biggrin:
> *


ha.... ditto!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

I c u tort . Lmfao .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:16 PM~14616538
> *bet!
> *


psssshhhhhh.....bet it's real! :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 12:20 PM~14616581
> *psssshhhhhh.....bet it's real! :nicoderm:
> *


lol we sound like 5 yr olds


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:25 PM~14616645
> *lol we sound like 5 yr olds
> *


LOL...YEA...BUT I STILL BET IT'S REAL :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

sup everyone!! :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 12:26 PM~14616655
> *LOL...YEA...BUT I STILL BET IT'S REAL :biggrin:
> *


bet it aint wendy's on 37 ave and nw 7 street front of pollo tropical


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

double-o, starightpimpin i c yall boys.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 29 2009, 12:28 PM~14616676
> *sup everyone!! :wave:
> *


sup suzi-a


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2009, 12:24 PM~14616633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  finally somethang to look at nice!!!! monte :thumbsup:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 12:17 PM~14616549
> *I c u tort . Lmfao .
> *


u dum fuk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 10:44 AM~14614134
> *super tired here at work...only slept about 3 hrs!
> *


 :0 MARTES GORDO EEEHH? LOL.. IT MUST BE NICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:29 PM~14616683
> *bet it aint wendy's on 37 ave and nw 7 street front of pollo tropical
> *


WELL....I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THATTT... BUTTT....I KNOW IT'S VALID!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:30 PM~14616700
> *sup suzi-a
> *


wuz good homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 12:38 PM~14616807
> *WELL....I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THATTT... BUTTT....I KNOW IT'S VALID!
> *


 :biggrin: i do :biggrin: lol my fat ass there every weekend buying chicken nuggets for my daughter.. she luvs them shits


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:40 PM~14616831
> *:biggrin: i do  :biggrin: lol my fat ass there every weekend buying chicken nuggets for my daughter.. she luvs them shits
> *


***** dont lie u know those nuggets are for u!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 29 2009, 12:39 PM~14616818
> *wuz good homie  :biggrin:
> *


aqui brother same old shit here its raining now!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:40 PM~14616831
> *:biggrin: i do  :biggrin: lol my fat ass there every weekend buying chicken nuggets for my daughter.. she luvs them shits
> *


LOL...YEA, THEM CHICKEN NUGGETS ARE THE BOMB...YUMMMMM


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 29 2009, 12:42 PM~14616845
> ****** dont lie u know those nuggets are for u!!!!
> *


***** u know im not ashamed to admit it.. but its not 4 me.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 29 2009, 12:42 PM~14616845
> ****** dont lie u know those nuggets are for u!!!!
> *


LMAO...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:42 PM~14616847
> *aqui brother same old shit here its raining now!
> *


que bola,,,ur str8 ninja now huh!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Jul 29 2009, 12:43 PM~14616869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** i am always ninja


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 29 2009, 12:37 PM~14616793
> *:0  MARTES GORDO EEEHH? LOL.. IT MUST BE NICE.... :biggrin:
> *


YUP...SURE IS :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:47 PM~14616910
> *how can u say no to this face??
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW..FO REAL! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 29 2009, 12:48 PM~14616920
> *AWWW..FO REAL! :cheesy:
> *


rite!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 29 2009, 09:43 AM~14615124
> *Laz ur a bitch.. just cuz my car was fucked up 4 awhile don't mean u had 2 ghost on me..  Ah parece que te buscaste otra verdad? :tongue:
> 
> Anywho wuts good Miami? Damn don't no 1 talk 2 a bitch no more.. Me tienen abandonada..  its all good :tongue: :biggrin:
> *


oye esto no es myspace :biggrin: :biggrin: but ***** wat u talking i been in my crib


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

me and dre back wen he first juiced the ride!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:47 PM~14616910
> *how can u say no to this face??
> 
> 
> ...


tight work!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 29 2009, 12:56 PM~14617037
> *tight work!!! :cheesy:
> *


thanks fool


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 12:56 PM~14617023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEEEE :biggrin: :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i kinda miss this bitch


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 29 2009, 02:56 PM~14617033
> *Magik007 :wave:
> *



Sup Killa :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 01:09 PM~14617197
> *i kinda miss this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


  bring another one out another low low the better n diff back in the days chikoz would put anythang on 13z :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 29 2009, 01:29 PM~14617389
> * bring another one out another low low the better n diff back in the days chikoz would put anythang on 13z  :biggrin:
> *


lol naaa that was alot of work i cant afford right now


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:16 AM~14614395
> *That's the plan . You ****** going?
> *


YES SIR!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

Now in miami


79°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: NW at 0 mph
Humidity: 90%


god dam


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ELEGANCECC96

WASSA GORDO


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 29 2009, 02:27 PM~14617992
> *ELEGANCECC96
> 
> WASSA GORDO
> *


Whats good homie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, 95bigbody, backbumpercaprice, BLVD MOTORSPORTS


:biggrin: PANCHORELO :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 29 2009, 06:25 PM~14618609
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, 95bigbody, backbumpercaprice, BLVD MOTORSPORTS
> :biggrin: PANCHORELO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 29 2009, 05:37 PM~14618725
> *
> *


whats the deal white bois????


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Gordo!!!!! i need a fucking 14 like right now!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Jul 29 2009, 06:00 PM~14618328
> *Whats good homie
> *


i have da same number primo  if u dont have it ill pm it 2 u


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

HANGOUT BOUND TONITE ....WHOS RIDIN???


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm riding


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

anybody selling sum chrylser 300 srt8 stocks????


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Jul 29 2009, 05:39 PM~14618753
> *whats the deal white bois????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 93brougham, *R.O CUTTY*, deltapimp042002, DaBatRyde, rollin-orange, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305

:scrutinize:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 29 2009, 04:46 PM~14619506
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 93brougham, R.O CUTTY, deltapimp042002, DaBatRyde, rollin-orange, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

***** i was looking in my photobucket and..........














:cheesy:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 29 2009, 04:49 PM~14619551
> ****** i was looking in my photobucket and..........
> 
> 
> ...


i miss that car :tears:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jul 29 2009, 07:51 PM~14619575
> *i miss that car  :tears:
> *


:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 29 2009, 04:52 PM~14619591
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: DUVAL, CALVIN, LOWLYFE62, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, maniak2005, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, JuiCeD XtReMe

WHATS GOOD LOWLYFES62


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

sickassscion, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn

YA'LL ***** GOIGN OUT THERE TONITE???? :rant:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 29 2009, 04:20 PM~14619186
> *Gordo!!!!! i need a fucking 14 like right now!!!!
> *


Lol, im looking!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 29 2009, 04:25 PM~14619245
> *i have da same number primo  if u dont have it ill pm it 2 u
> *


 yeah i had your number on my other phone, but that phone didnt survive the car accident i was in....so therefore i lost ur number


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

rollin_nemo,U RIDIN TONITE????


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

BAD ASS COMMERCIAL.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDjkv-up21Q


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

INKSTINCT003,waz good bro


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: R.O CUTTY, EL PROFESOR!!!, *2-Face '64,* majikmike0118, *all-eyez-onme,* tukin24s, rollin-orange, BLVD MOTORSPORTS 
:wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

in the hunt for a 14 rim....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 29 2009, 08:08 PM~14619792
> *sickassscion, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> YA'LL ***** GOIGN OUT THERE TONITE???? :rant:
> *


dont know yet homie....


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 29 2009, 08:14 PM~14620709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOST HATED 86  


AND IF YOU WANNA START SHIT CALL ME DON'T BE A BITCH ON THE INTERNET...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 29 2009, 08:17 AM~14614406
> *some pics i right clicked on layitlow badd azzz shotz
> 
> 
> ...







BIG I


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 29 2009, 06:18 PM~14620755
> *MOST HATED 86
> AND IF YOU WANNA START SHIT CALL ME  DON'T BE A BITCH ON THE INTERNET...
> *


HOMMIE I'M NOT THE ONE WITH SHADY PICTURES POSTED LIKE THAT



THAT PICTURE IS FLOODED ALL OVER LAYITLOW!!!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 2-Face '64, ALTIMAS FINEST, rollin-orange, *R.O CUTTY*, tonyy305, 954 motoring tsp, ripsta85, chevyboy01

Why did u get rid of that monte? :wave:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 29 2009, 06:30 PM~14620895
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 2-Face '64, ALTIMAS FINEST, rollin-orange, R.O CUTTY, tonyy305, 954 motoring tsp, ripsta85, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

ANYBODY GOT AN EXTRA SPARE 13 INCH REVERSE CHROME RIM FOR SALE?? OR KNOW WERE I CAN ORDER ONE FROM??


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 29 2009, 09:30 PM~14620895
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 2-Face '64, ALTIMAS FINEST, rollin-orange, R.O CUTTY, tonyy305, 954 motoring tsp, ripsta85, chevyboy01
> 
> ...


i tell him that all the time


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up lil roly u ant riding to da hang out


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jul 29 2009, 07:38 PM~14621656
> *wuz up lil roly u ant riding to da hang out
> *


***** u aint there...lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 07:41 PM~14621693
> ****** u aint there...lol
> *



nope i came home *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 29 2009, 04:49 PM~14619551
> ****** i was looking in my photobucket and..........
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jul 29 2009, 07:43 PM~14621708
> *nope i came home *****
> *


i knew it...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 954 motoring tsp, RoLLiN ShReK, *MISTER ED*, *viejitos miami, BUBBA-D, CALVIN*, jefe de jefes :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 29 2009, 07:49 PM~14621776
> *i knew it...lol
> *


lol i had to come take care of some shit at da crib but no one was really going from da club and remamber i live in casa la pinga


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 29 2009, 04:29 PM~14620079
> *BAD ASS COMMERCIAL.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDjkv-up21Q
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 29 2009, 08:26 PM~14620833
> *HOMMIE I'M NOT THE ONE WITH SHADY PICTURES POSTED LIKE THAT
> THAT PICTURE IS  FLOODED ALL OVER LAYITLOW!!!
> *


 :uh: IF YOU WANT TO MAKE AN ISSUE OUT OF IT THEN CALL ME . THE PICS WILL BE DELETED....AND NO ITS NOT ALL OVER LIL.. ITS JUST KEPT IN THE FAMILY OF THE SS...

BUFFIT LEFT YOU A MESS ON YOUR PHONE .....IF YOU HAVE SOME THING TO SO PM ME OR CALL ME 904-236-9312 DON'T BE A BISH AND HAVE OTHER PEOPLE FIGHT YOUR FIGHT....


904-236-9312 24/7


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 29 2009, 03:49 PM~14619551
> ****** i was looking in my photobucket and..........
> 
> 
> ...


" " good memories and goodtimes " " :angel:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

IIMPALAA, Born 2 Die, BUBBA-D, Florida City, inchristweride1990, jefe de jefes, chevyboy01, Bowtie South, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave: wat up G


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 29 2009, 08:17 PM~14622099
> *IIMPALAA, Born 2 Die, BUBBA-D, Florida City, inchristweride1990, jefe de jefes, chevyboy01, Bowtie South, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave:
> *


WAT UP BIG HOMEY :wave:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Florida City, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, MR.GRUMPY, BUBBA-D, Born 2 Die, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, inchristweride1990

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 29 2009, 10:51 AM~14615718
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jul 29 2009, 07:47 PM~14622385
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jul 29 2009, 11:30 PM~14622204
> *Florida City, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, MR.GRUMPY, BUBBA-D, Born 2 Die, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, inchristweride1990
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

ill take it back a bit too!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: :around: :420: :around: :420:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> ill take it back a bit too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HIALEAH SURVIVAL GUIDE*...... :biggrin: 

Hialeah Official Language 
Hialeah is a small city next to Miami where 99.9% of the population is Cuban, so they have their own language.

Take this list as your translation guide:

Berguerquín - Burger King
Magdonal - McDonald's
Equer - Eckerd Drugs
Disni Guer - Disney World
El queimar - K-mart
Guolmar - Walmart
Besbai - Best Buy store
Seben Ileben - 7-Eleven Store
El Guindici - Winn-Dixie Supermarket :roflmao: :roflmao: 
El Publi - Publix Supermarket
Guashinton - Washington D..C. or one dollar
Mayamibish - Miami Beach
tonpai -20Florida's Turnpike
un picop - a pick-up truck
un Bosguagon - a Volkswagen
transporteichon - a barely adequate automobile
un estop - a stop sign
daontaon - Downtown
Maico - a man or boy named Michael
tineiyer - teenager
un yin - a pair of jeans
pantijós - panty hose
yaqui - a jacket or windbreaker
pulove  - a pull-over
tichér - T-shirt (see "pulove")
un su - a lawsuit
un partain - a part-time job
printear - to print; use a computer printer
faxear - to fax
taipear - to type
incontá - Income Tax
escoshitei - Scotch Tape
el teipe - tape any kind
lonchando - having lunch
cachú - tomato ketchup
jatdó - a hot dog
sanguiche - a sandwich
un pari - a party
chirró - sheet rock for construction
vi vaporrú - Vicks Vapor Rub


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 29 2009, 08:20 PM~14622131
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave:  wat up G
> *


wat it do pimpen just chillin like villan homie you know how it is, you going to da car show in naples next weekend with da club


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WHAT A BAD MOFO RIGHT HERE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

morning


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wad up LeX


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 29 2009, 10:08 PM~14621992
> *:uh: IF YOU WANT TO MAKE AN ISSUE OUT OF IT THEN CALL ME . THE PICS WILL BE DELETED....AND NO ITS NOT ALL OVER LIL.. ITS JUST KEPT IN THE FAMILY OF THE SS...
> 
> BUFFIT LEFT YOU A MESS ON YOUR PHONE .....IF YOU HAVE SOME THING TO SO PM ME OR CALL ME 904-236-9312 DON'T BE A BISH AND HAVE OTHER PEOPLE FIGHT YOUR FIGHT....
> ...


904-520-1511


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BITCH IS SICK


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FOR YOU HECTOR :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

THIS IS TO END UP ALL THE CAR PICS HERE YALL GO


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

:cheesy:
[/quote]
GOOD TIMES WITH MY ***** C LOW RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good morning to all of u..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 30 2009, 10:21 AM~14625430
> *good morning to all of u..
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 30 2009, 07:26 AM~14625468
> *:buttkick:
> *


yup...that's what ima do 2 u, 93brougham.. :tongue:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 30 2009, 10:29 AM~14625484
> *yup...that's what ima do 2 u, 93brougham.. :tongue:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 30 2009, 07:21 AM~14625430
> *good morning to all of u..
> *


gd morning LALA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 30 2009, 07:53 AM~14625615
> *gd morning LALA
> *


GOOD MORNING, GORDO! WHAT'S GOOOD? U WORKIN', OR PLAYING WITH STAIGHTPIMPIN'?? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Jul 29 2009, 05:51 PM~14619575
> *i miss that car  :tears:
> *


isnt the car next to it is Carlos


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Jul 30 2009, 09:39 AM~14625169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 30 2009, 06:41 AM~14624833
> *HIALEAH SURVIVAL GUIDE......  :biggrin:
> 
> Hialeah Official Language
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 30 2009, 05:41 AM~14624833
> *HIALEAH SURVIVAL GUIDE......  :biggrin:
> 
> Hialeah Official Language
> ...


these fukin cubans are a trip :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 30 2009, 08:14 AM~14625736
> *good morning
> *


HEY TITO! :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 30 2009, 08:20 AM~14625766
> *HEY TITO! :wave:
> *


good morning sunshine!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

U CLOWNING MISTER ED :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

YO I HAVE AN 87 CUTLASS 24S CHEVY 350 MOTOR INTERIOR FULLY DONE UP TRANNY COOLER LIFTED ENOUGH FOR 26S,OR 28S..CAR IS CANDY MONEY GREEN BUT HAD SOME REPAIRS DONE TO IT SO IT HAS PRIMER SPOTS ON THE PAINT....PIONEER CD PLAYER NICE MIDS N HIGHS..GOT IT POSTED UP ON CRAIGSLIST IF U WANA TAKE A LOOK...PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected] TRADE FOR STOCK CUTLASS CLEAN,REGAL,BOX CHEVY,MONTE,BUBBLE CHEVY BUT NO COP CARS....$4000..OBO HIT ME UP... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 30 2009, 08:35 AM~14625888
> *YO I HAVE AN 87 CUTLASS 24S CHEVY 350 MOTOR INTERIOR FULLY DONE UP TRANNY COOLER LIFTED ENOUGH FOR 26S,OR 28S..CAR IS CANDY MONEY GREEN BUT HAD SOME REPAIRS DONE TO IT SO IT HAS PRIMER SPOTS ON THE PAINT....PIONEER CD PLAYER NICE MIDS N HIGHS..GOT IT POSTED UP ON CRAIGSLIST IF U WANA TAKE A LOOK...PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected] TRADE FOR STOCK CUTLASS CLEAN,REGAL,BOX CHEVY,MONTE,BUBBLE CHEVY BUT NO COP CARS....$4000..OBO HIT ME UP... :biggrin:
> *


WAT DEY DI BIG MONEY HEY DONT WORRY BOUT DEM FILLERS FOOL I FOUND A PLACE OUT HERE DAT I COULD GET DEM IN FIBER GLASS FOR LIKE $200


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 30 2009, 08:42 AM~14625938
> *WAT DEY DI BIG MONEY HEY DONT WORRY BOUT DEM FILLERS FOOL I FOUND A PLACE OUT HERE DAT I COULD GET DEM IN FIBER GLASS FOR LIKE $200
> *



DAM ***** FOR BOTH DATS FUKN CHEAP....DONT SIT ON IT DO IT ITS CHEAP... :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good with you tito...?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 30 2009, 08:43 AM~14625954
> *DAM ***** FOR BOTH DATS FUKN CHEAP....DONT SIT ON IT DO IT ITS CHEAP... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW FOOL I GOTTA ORDER THEM IT TAKES LIKE 3 TO 4 DAYS BUT IMMA DO IT PA LA PINGA LIKE THAT I HAVE TO BE WOORYING BOUT THEM SHIT BRAKING CUS OF MY MUSIC. AND THEY GONE CHARGE ANOTHER $200 TO SPRAY THEM AND PUT THEM ON SO I THINK THATS STRAIGHT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 30 2009, 08:53 AM~14626043
> *YEAH I KNOW FOOL I GOTTA ORDER THEM IT TAKES LIKE 3 TO 4 DAYS BUT IMMA DO IT PA LA PINGA LIKE THAT I HAVE TO BE WOORYING BOUT THEM SHIT BRAKING CUS OF MY MUSIC. AND THEY GONE CHARGE ANOTHER $200 TO SPRAY THEM AND PUT THEM ON SO I THINK THATS STRAIGHT
> *



RAW JUST KP THE OTHER ONES IN CASE THEY CAN BE FIXED..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 30 2009, 08:55 AM~14625628
> *GOOD MORNING, GORDO! WHAT'S GOOOD? U WORKIN', OR PLAYING WITH STAIGHTPIMPIN'?? :biggrin:
> *


Lmao that sounds a lil gay. At what time do u start 2day ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 30 2009, 08:57 AM~14626077
> *RAW JUST KP THE OTHER ONES IN CASE THEY CAN BE FIXED..
> *


yeah i know it started with one breaking but yesterday i already the other was gone breaking too so pa la pinga lets see how long they last before them bitches fall off but for the mean time i aint playing my funk loud lol por que si no se despinga toda :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:58 AM~14626090
> *Lmao that sounds a lil gay. At what time do u start 2day ?
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got an monte carlo ls passenger door mirror?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:58 AM~14626090
> *Lmao that sounds a lil gay. At what time do u start 2day ?
> *


NOT SURE.... ASK EL GORDO... AFTER I LEAVE THIS JOB


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 AM~14626375
> *NOT SURE.... ASK EL GORDO... AFTER I LEAVE THIS JOB
> *


LOL.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14599676
> *I ALSO MET SUM RIDERS FROM LOW LYFE C.C. MORE  COOL DUDES.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 30 2009, 08:35 AM~14625888
> *YO I HAVE AN 87 CUTLASS 24S CHEVY 350 MOTOR INTERIOR FULLY DONE UP TRANNY COOLER LIFTED ENOUGH FOR 26S,OR 28S..CAR IS CANDY MONEY GREEN BUT HAD SOME REPAIRS DONE TO IT SO IT HAS PRIMER SPOTS ON THE PAINT....PIONEER CD PLAYER NICE MIDS N HIGHS..GOT IT POSTED UP ON CRAIGSLIST IF U WANA TAKE A LOOK...PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected] TRADE FOR STOCK CUTLASS CLEAN,REGAL,BOX CHEVY,MONTE,BUBBLE CHEVY BUT NO COP CARS....$4000..OBO HIT ME UP... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 30 2009, 09:35 AM~14626407
> *LOL.
> *


WHAT TIME U THERE TIL????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 25 2009, 02:21 PM~14578956
> *Going to the paint booth..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 24 2009, 09:30 PM~14574697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Jul 30 2009, 11:35 AM~14625888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this ***** stays cutlass down.....

ever heard of another car....



























































and no im not talkin bout the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I HAVE TO DATS MY TURN ON A CUTLASS... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

87 cutlass 24s 350 chevy motor, interior fully done,lifted for 26s,28s some primer patches on paint 4000 or trade for stock cutlass, clean chevy box, chevy bubble, or regal.








































PM ME OR HIT ME UP AT [email protected]...4GS OR LET ME KNOW WAT CLEAN GBDY U GOT...


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

2 DOOR 85 Fleetwood 90d down for sale... PM me for more details... project car... $1500


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 30 2009, 10:47 AM~14626514
> *WHAT TIME U THERE TIL????
> *


4


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2009, 08:10 AM~14625719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :uh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14599676
> *I ALSO MET SUM RIDERS FROM LOW LYFE C.C. MORE  COOL DUDES.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Dana...Low lyfe got some nice rides.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHULOW what they dew PIMPIN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOMEBODY come get this clean 90 dash before i junk the rest ot the car . i also have front and back seats blue leather clean off a 90 lac


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2009, 12:07 PM~14627998
> *SOMEBODY come get this clean 90 dash before i junk the rest ot the car . i also have front and back seats blue leather clean off a 90 lac
> 
> 
> ...



WOW CLEAN I WISH I HAD A LAC ID BUY DAT BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2009, 12:07 PM~14627998
> *SOMEBODY come get this clean 90 dash before i junk the rest ot the car . i also have front and back seats blue leather clean off a 90 lac
> 
> 
> ...


IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD BUY THOSE SEATS OF YOU BUT ITS HARD TIMES RIGHT NOW CUZZZ


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

lemme know if u can access this and listen...did a quick mix to try out this pod cast site...thx

http://mystikstyles.podOmatic.com/entry/20...T19_40_52-07_00


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2009, 03:05 PM~14627974
> *CHULOW what they dew PIMPIN
> *


sup loco..... wheres the hyenas at?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2009, 12:07 PM~14627998
> *SOMEBODY come get this clean 90 dash before i junk the rest ot the car . i also have front and back seats blue leather clean off a 90 lac
> 
> 
> ...


how much dbl 0 send me a pm i might know a homie up north that might get all that stuff or mostly the dash


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

*1987 Cadillac Fleetwood d'Elegance . caddy needs some work but its a solid car. 105k miles, runs good just needs some tlc. $600*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 30 2009, 04:41 AM~14624833
> *HIALEAH SURVIVAL GUIDE......  :biggrin:
> 
> Hialeah Official Language
> ...


:roflmao: so fuckin true


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 30 2009, 12:50 PM~14628590
> *sup loco..... wheres the hyenas at?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion+Jul 29 2009, 06:02 PM~14620551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: damn that bitch is sick lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 30 2009, 02:48 PM~14629279
> *u gonna paint anything on the 14??
> :biggrin:  damn that bitch is sick lol
> *


Yea j he's gona paint the whole rim black .


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

If anyone is interested, i have a brand new lower trunk pan for a 61-64 impala from classic industries. I payed $59 plus $50 in shipping. If you want it ill eat the shipping charge and leave it at $59.
Let me know, HUES......


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2009, 01:41 PM~14629217
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ill take the last one ! lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 30 2009, 05:21 PM~14631283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is going to be packed tommy , what's up you got VIP in that bitch or what??


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 26 2009, 07:48 PM~14588551
> *:yes: those springs are gonna drop alot once broken in....fit as much as u can and ride like that for a month or so...then trim the rest.....mine dropped more than i wanted it to....sittin lower than i would like  :angry: ....
> 
> STEVE if u need any help during that backyard boogie just holla at me...only 3 min away and i know my shit
> *


If you wanna get dirty....... :biggrin: :biggrin: lets get it.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 30 2009, 02:50 PM~14629856
> *Yea j he's gona paint the whole rim black .
> *



tell him 2 holla and come pick this shit up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jul 30 2009, 05:19 PM~14631264
> *ill take the last one ! lol
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2009, 06:53 AM~14591424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:    Very nice................


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 30 2009, 06:21 PM~14631283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the vip tikets


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jul 30 2009, 05:45 PM~14631529
> *how much for the vip tikets
> *


GO ON TICKETMASTER HOMIE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2009, 05:30 PM~14631384
> *that shit is going to be packed tommy , what's up you got VIP in that bitch or what??
> *


YA :thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

More pics from a trip to Vegas:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 30 2009, 06:00 PM~14631665
> *YA  :thumbsup:
> *


i'm there .... :cheesy:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *david*, ripsta85, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, cyclopes98, *LeXxTaCy
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, LeXxTaCy
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Whats good D...............


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 30 2009, 06:31 PM~14631391
> *tell him 2 holla and come pick this shit up
> *


okkkk ima call him .


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 30 2009, 08:31 PM~14631391
> *tell him 2 holla and come pick this shit up
> *


whats up jason....whats up wit that rim?? give me a price? it dont leak air rite?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 30 2009, 06:27 PM~14631898
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: david, ripsta85, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, cyclopes98, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


oye, tito! :wave: what up?!?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 30 2009, 06:29 PM~14631919
> *Still Hated, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Whats good D...............
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 30 2009, 07:01 PM~14632198
> *oye, tito!  :wave: what up?!?
> *


aqui mija same old shit... wit one of my foot in a bucket of ice and water.. old ankle injury acting up


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

alguien no me a respondido el mensage :buttkick:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

One time for my dogg BONE coming out soon :biggrin: im sure not many people know or care, but this is my friend. 
























Been gone for many years, comming out soon. 

also not many remember, since he passed so long ago. but one time for my dogg "HAMSTER" RIP 
:angel:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14632475
> *One time for my dogg BONE coming out soon  :biggrin: im sure not many people know or care, but this is my friend.
> 
> 
> ...


damn i miss my *****... sup joel everything good homie


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 30 2009, 06:29 PM~14631919
> *Still Hated, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Whats good D...............
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida,david,GRAND HUSTLE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14632475
> *also not many remember, since he passed so long ago. but one time for my dogg "HAMSTER" RIP
> :angel:
> *


yea man who dont remember my ***** hamster.. i aint seen his wife or lil gurl for a while but im at his burial site every december. on the week of his bday and the day he died


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 30 2009, 08:10 PM~14632879
> *yea man who dont remember my ***** hamster.. i aint seen his wife or lil gurl for a while but im at his burial site every december. on the week of his bday and the day he died
> *



 :thumbsup: uffin: :angel: :angel: :angel: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 30 2009, 08:00 PM~14632777
> *damn i miss my *****... sup joel everything good homie
> *



WASSUP BRO? EVERYTHINGS GOOD.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jul 30 2009, 11:06 AM~14625696
> *isnt the car next to it is Carlos
> *


heres the car next to it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 30 2009, 08:31 PM~14633134
> *heres the car next to it
> 
> 
> ...


yea def. carlos' buick


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 27 2009, 05:37 PM~14595801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM... DAS OL' SERIOUS ASS BURRRRROTESSS!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

Painted today... :biggrin:


----------



## tukin24s (Apr 28, 2008)

whats up miami if any one is selling a cce fuerte pump please let me know.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14632475
> *One time for my dogg BONE coming out soon  :biggrin: im sure not many people know or care, but this is my friend.
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm boy my ***** bone when he coming out shit i remember when he got lock up and i spoke to him that same night that shit happen. Any word on ray


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14631388
> *If you wanna get dirty....... :biggrin:  :biggrin: lets get it.....
> *


i'm down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

good morning :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 30 2009, 09:31 PM~14633134
> *heres the car next to it
> 
> 
> ...


damn ***** you dont other pics of that day of the car and of my uncle


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jul 30 2009, 12:42 PM~14628477
> *lemme know if u can access this and listen...did a quick mix to try out this pod cast site...thx
> 
> http://mystikstyles.podOmatic.com/entry/20...T19_40_52-07_00
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yea i was able to hear it good mix bro


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tukin24s_@Jul 31 2009, 12:34 AM~14635204
> *whats up miami if any one is selling a cce fuerte pump please let me know.
> *


got good price hit me up


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 31 2009, 08:15 AM~14636395
> *got good price hit me up
> *


what's the deal .u gona come thru 2day ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14632475
> *One time for my dogg BONE coming out soon  :biggrin: im sure not many people know or care, but this is my friend.
> 
> 
> ...


i miss mah ***** HAMSTER may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this one is for you pancho (whitebizzle) :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 31 2009, 08:07 AM~14636658
> *i miss mah ***** HAMSTER may he rest in peace  :angel:
> *


damn man i miss that *****!! .... his house was like 24 /7 lowrider hangout .. somthing was away going down there ....he was an O.G.!! 

i remember when bones lack was white we used to have battles in front of the school in the ridge ...that was a flashback there!! good days!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2009, 12:24 AM~14622856
> *ill take it back a bit too!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 31 2009, 07:26 AM~14636436
> *what's the deal .u gona come thru 2day ?
> *


oye tu no trabaja
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, IIMPALAA :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 31 2009, 08:49 AM~14636947
> *Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, IIMPALAA  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what it do big pimpen


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 31 2009, 09:49 AM~14636947
> *Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, IIMPALAA  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's the deal .


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 31 2009, 08:26 AM~14636436
> *what's the deal .u gona come thru 2day ?
> *


yea just yesterday i got super tied up and danny took the day off homie see
today dale


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 30 2009, 09:53 AM~14625280
> *THIS IS TO END UP ALL THE CAR PICS HERE YALL GO
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

 I'd fukk her till her eyes pop out....LoL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 31 2009, 08:49 AM~14636947
> *Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, IIMPALAA  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT IT DO HOMIE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14632475
> *One time for my dogg BONE coming out soon  :biggrin: im sure not many people know or care, but this is my friend.
> 
> 
> ...


  :420: :420:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Evelitog, lowriderboy, Patience Did Pay, Magik007, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, lylorly

WUS CRACKALACKIN :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

EXECUTION, 
WUS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 31 2009, 09:49 AM~14637403
> *Evelitog, lowriderboy, Patience Did Pay, Magik007, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, lylorly
> 
> WUS CRACKALACKIN :biggrin:
> *


cilling here in the crib eating lunch!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 31 2009, 09:49 AM~14637403
> *Evelitog, lowriderboy, Patience Did Pay, Magik007, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, lylorly
> 
> WUS CRACKALACKIN :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14632475
> *One time for my dogg BONE coming out soon  :biggrin: im sure not many people know or care, but this is my friend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jul 31 2009, 03:03 PM~14638659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THAT AT DA OLD SCHOOL TROPICAL PARK SHOWS?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 31 2009, 12:15 PM~14638775
> *WAS THAT AT DA OLD SCHOOL TROPICAL PARK SHOWS?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 31 2009, 12:15 PM~14638775
> *WAS THAT AT DA OLD SCHOOL TROPICAL PARK SHOWS?
> *



yeap. man that lac use 2 do the craziest "around the world" moves, that bitch use 2 dance!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 31 2009, 03:17 PM~14638793
> *yeap. man that lac use 2 do the craziest "around the world" moves, that bitch use 2 dance!!
> *


I GOT VIDEO OF THAT LAC AND A SHITLOAD OF CARS FROM BACK THEN...I ALSO HAVE A COUPLE OF SHOE BOXES FULL OF PICS FROM THROWBACK LRM SHOWS 92-00 ...TOO BAD I CANT POSTEM UP ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 31 2009, 12:23 PM~14638851
> *I GOT VIDEO OF THAT LAC AND A SHITLOAD OF CARS FROM BACK THEN...I ALSO HAVE A COUPLE OF SHOE BOXES FULL OF PICS FROM THROWBACK LRM SHOWS 92-00 ...TOO BAD I CANT POSTEM UP ...
> *


***** we got scanners.. u got the time i wont mind :biggrin: we need real old skool motivation in here..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: lowbikeon20z, *LeXxTaCy*, ninty6 lincoln, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, lmadera :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 12:32 PM~14638930
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: lowbikeon20z, LeXxTaCy, ninty6 lincoln, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, lmadera :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup, tito! how are u doing?? how's ur ankle doing???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LeXxTaCy, Made You A Hater, TiggerLS, KNDYLAC

hey... i was shown a video on youtube of ur whip vs claudio's fleetwood, hoppin' and shit..tight work :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 31 2009, 12:39 PM~14638992
> *sup, tito! how are u doing?? how's ur ankle doing???
> *


doing better thanks for asking.. working on the caddy doing alot of upgrades that the car needed, and u sup with u?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 12:43 PM~14639026
> *doing better thanks for asking.. working on the caddy doing alot of upgrades that the car needed, and u sup with u?
> *


no prob!  

nothing much... here at work, browsing around layitlow. damn...2 hrs and 23 min left..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 31 2009, 12:48 PM~14639082
> *no prob!
> 
> nothing much... here at work, browsing around layitlow. damn...2 hrs and 23 min left..
> *


lol wat u doing tonight .. u should come out to the towers...lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14639113
> *lol wat u doing tonight .. u should come out to the towers...lol
> *


to the towers? where is that?? i always hear ppl mention that....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 31 2009, 12:52 PM~14639126
> *to the towers? where is that?? i always hear ppl mention that....
> *


broward.. university and 595


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 12:54 PM~14639138
> *broward.. university and 595
> *


o yea? damn..my hood...lol! maybe i should go by... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 31 2009, 12:55 PM~14639151
> *o yea? damn..my hood...lol! maybe i should go by... :biggrin:
> *


yea u should i know i'll be there


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 12:32 PM~14638925
> ****** we got scanners.. u got the time i wont mind  :biggrin:  we need real old skool motivation in here..
> *


  only da tru old skool homies still keep the lowrider game alive cuz all these young lil kids either like the big rims or into the "racin cars"


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2009, 12:57 PM~14639165
> * only da tru old skool homies still keep the lowrider game alive cuz all these young lil kids either like the big rims or into the "racin cars"
> *


x2 or they are seasonal riders..lol i feel u but i think it would be great to see them oldies?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 12:55 PM~14639153
> *yea u should i know i'll be there
> *


alright, alright...sounds good. now, i don't wanna get lost: it's on university, and right off of 595.. what's around there?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2009, 12:57 PM~14639165
> * only da tru old skool homies still keep the lowrider game alive cuz all these young lil kids either like the big rims or into the "racin cars"
> *


mentira mentira im old school be in the game for a long long time and i like big rims, dont get me wrong i used to have 13's on my blazer too but always like the big rims shit when i had my first car which was a cutlass i have 15 inch hammers lol thats backkkkkkkkk in the days but yeah i like both lil feet and big feet


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

its in the south east corner of 595 and university shopping center where tacobell arby's and flanigans


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 31 2009, 12:59 PM~14639183
> *alright, alright...sounds good. now, i don't wanna get lost: it's on university, and right off of 595.. what's around there?
> *


nevermind...i googled it....lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 01:02 PM~14639204
> *its in the south east corner of 595 and university shopping center where tacobell arby's and flanigans
> *


thanx, tito! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 12:58 PM~14639177
> *x2 or they are seasonal riders..lol i feel u but i think it would be great to see them oldies?
> *


there alot old skool ryders out there dat wish they still can ride on 13z but some have grown up n have family n cant afford to build a low low


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LeXxTaCy, 305low, lylorly, STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN

oyeee... get to work, angelitooo! btw, r u going to the towers???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2009, 01:01 PM~14639201
> *mentira mentira im old school be in the game for a long long time and i like big rims, dont get me wrong i used to have 13's on my blazer too but always like the big rims shit when i had my first car which was a cutlass i have 15 inch hammers lol thats backkkkkkkkk in the days but yeah i like both lil feet and big feet
> *


yea cuz but im the pedifier of rims 13 - 17 all day from white walls to vogues. bak in 2000 my first set of 22's got robbed in 3 days.. fuk it i luv that old skool look..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2009, 01:03 PM~14639214
> *there alot old skool ryders out there dat wish they still can ride on 13z but some have grown up n have family n cant afford to build a low low
> *


yea fool i know that feeling im one of them but i still try :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 31 2009, 01:05 PM~14639235
> *yea cuz but im the pedifier of rims 13 - 17 all day from white walls to vogues. bak in 2000 my first set of 22's got robbed in 3 days.. fuk it i luv that old skool look..
> *


i feel you homie aint nuttin wrong wit dat shit if it was up to me i would stay in the stage of the 15, 16, 17 and vogues back in the days thats all we used to ride


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 31 2009, 02:05 PM~14639233
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LeXxTaCy, 305low, lylorly, STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> 
> ...


como ?????


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> i feel you homie aint nuttin wrong wit dat shit if it was up to me i would stay in the stage of the 15, 16, 17 and vogues back in the days thats all we used to ride
> [/quote
> lol. yea but i think u should juiced the lac


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

tower shops tonight?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2009, 01:01 PM~14639201
> *mentira mentira im old school be in the game for a long long time and i like big rims, dont get me wrong i used to have 13's on my blazer too but always like the big rims shit when i had my first car which was a cutlass i have 15 inch hammers lol thats backkkkkkkkk in the days but yeah i like both lil feet and big feet
> *


  well i respect that but am talkin about these kids da ones comin out high skool or lil cuzins n brothers most of them now in days perfer big rims or a pretty boi car like a lexus  , back then all we had in mind was put 13z on everythang or wires like 17 -20s


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2009, 01:03 PM~14639214
> *there alot old skool ryders out there dat wish they still can ride on 13z but some have grown up n have family n cant afford to build a low low
> *


Thats both true and false homie. 

Lowriding is an expensive hobby that not many people can do, money wise
anyway.

Another truth is that theres a lot of immature lowriders out here in miami, I should know I was one of them. Theres so much bullshit, I went back to the begining of miami fest a couple years ago and I was so pathetic. Arguing on the damn computer like a kid. Even tho Im a grown ass man, with a family an all. Im ashamed of a lot of the shit I wrote back then, and of some of the shit i did to friends way back when. 

I hope that anyone I argued with or disrespected before reads this and accepts my apology for whatever stupid shit i said or did. I want a chance to do that now... that Im here, since some of my friends died, others went away to prison, leaving their families behind.

I guess it took my daughter almost dying for me to realize whats important.

Im at a place in my life that the only thing that matters to me is my family. Soon my oldest son will be 16 and will continue lowriding. Im sure that money will be better so I can build another lowrider too. 

To all the riders keep on doing your thing, cause aint nothing like cruising, hitting switches on your own lowrider. Even seeing a pack of lowlows riding down the strip is something special. 

-Joe.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 31 2009, 01:43 PM~14639563
> *Thats both true and false homie.
> 
> Lowriding is an expensive hobby that not many people can do, money wise
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: enjoy it while it lasts its a very unique hoppy lowriden from a show car to a street car love it!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2009, 01:37 PM~14639523
> * well i respect that but am talkin about these kids da ones comin out high skool or lil cuzins n brothers most of them now in days perfer big rims or a pretty boi car like a lexus  , back then all we had in mind was put 13z on everythang or wires like 17 -20s
> *


yeah i know what you mean homie i was just sayin from my point of view. peace


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> > i feel you homie aint nuttin wrong wit dat shit if it was up to me i would stay in the stage of the 15, 16, 17 and vogues back in the days thats all we used to ride
> > [/quote
> > lol. yea but i think u should juiced the lac
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2009, 03:02 PM~14639700
> *ahh hell naw lol i stay with big rims dogg you me flaco but i still got love for lowriders though  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao . I know it I'm just fuking with u . Like I'm always tellin Julio 2 get juice again . But I'm telling u atleast here i've seen that shit with lifts dieing if there not trying 2 tuk 24 and 26's there trying 2 juice there shits up .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good everyone I hope yall all been str8 & safe!!!!!I got my net back on :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 31 2009, 04:38 PM~14640013
> *Whats good everyone I hope yall all been str8 & safe!!!!!I got my net back on  :biggrin:
> *


WUD UP WATSON DNT FEEL BAD MY PUPPY ATE MY POWER CORD SO WUD UP MIA :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 31 2009, 01:43 PM~14639563
> *Thats both true and false homie.
> 
> Lowriding is an expensive hobby that not many people can do, money wise
> ...


takes a true man to do wat u did. :thumbsup: and it goes like wise alot of us older ppl lost and will keep loosing sight of the things that made us choose the lowriding culture. i've seen this situation several times and i have now(within the past week) remembered what made me a rider.i got big plans and a even bigger heart to do it and plan to bring my daughter into this culture as well. i hope that the fellow riders can understand that there will be alot of children in the streets of lowriding .. we leave the wife and kids at home worried that something might pop off.. it was never like that.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jul 31 2009, 02:36 PM~14639991
> *Lmao . I know it I'm just fuking with u . Like I'm always tellin Julio 2 get juice again . But I'm telling u atleast here i've seen that shit with lifts dieing if there not trying 2 tuk 24 and 26's there trying 2 juice there shits up .
> *


shit i know what you but over here where i be staying at dogg i seen only like 2 or 4 lowriders and the rest nutting but 6's 8's and 30's


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzwfyPLZHb8

 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*INKSTINCT003**Low_Ski_13*

WUD UP STRANGERS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

towers bound, see you all going there


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jul 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14640198
> *INKSTINCT003Low_Ski_13
> 
> WUD UP STRANGERS
> *


chillin, hows tha fam doin?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 31 2009, 05:50 PM~14640137
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzwfyPLZHb8
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WACTHA KNOW ABOUT DAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jul 31 2009, 05:39 PM~14640029
> *WUD UP WATSON DNT FEEL BAD MY PUPPY ATE MY POWER CORD SO WUD UP MIA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Chilling here at the house with my boo...how you & the kids been


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 31 2009, 05:14 PM~14640362
> *chillin, hows tha fam doin?
> *


ITS ALL GOOD AND U GUYS DOIN GOOD


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 31 2009, 05:17 PM~14640396
> *:biggrin: Chilling here at the house with my boo...how you & the kids been
> *


WATS UP BOO O AND WERE DOING GOOD


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

good to hear... were here..... haha


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Jul 31 2009, 06:22 PM~14640468
> *WATS UP BOO O AND WERE DOING GOOD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

some hopper trivia i found on another post.... 


okay heres the question for hoppers..testing ur knowledge...shops can look, but dont answer the question if u know the answer

when the car launches the coil is fully compressed and when the car is in mid air u hold the dump down, the coils open up and releases all the stored energy in mid air...so when the car hits the ground ur compressing the coils and when u hit the switch to launch the car back up the coils are still compressed...

1. so what purpose does the coil serve? 
2. how does the car launch? 
3. why cant u use a 1 ton coil in a car vs a 4.5 ton in a car if the coils are compressed?


AGAIN SHOPS DONT ANSWER IT IF U KNOW IT...TRYING TO SEE WHERE EVERYONES KNOWLEDGE IS AT

This post has been edited by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS: Today, 02:59 PM 


www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491083&st=0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

man every1 gotta stop wit da big rim lil rims shit we all about da same shit buildin cars ridin n chillin no beefin or nothin yall feel me


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Jul 31 2009, 03:29 PM~14640550
> *man every1 gotta stop wit da big rim lil rims shit we all about da same shit buildin cars ridin n chillin no beefin or nothin yall feel me
> *


 no body beefing pimpen


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalo22+Jul 31 2009, 10:12 AM~14636371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


preach on brother :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

wazza wats goin down this weekend anybody still riden to waston or beach tomm nite ??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2009, 02:37 PM~14639523
> * well i respect that but am talkin about these kids da ones comin out high skool or lil cuzins n brothers most of them now in days perfer big rims or a pretty boi car like a lexus  , back then all we had in mind was put 13z on everythang or wires like 17 -20s
> *


fuck that i just got outta high school and ive always said since i was like 10 seeing a caddy do a 3 wheel infront of me that i was gonna get a lowrider and i did.an wont leave the lowriding game. 13's is a must for me im not a fan for big rims..


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jul 31 2009, 05:21 PM~14641534
> *fuck that i just got outta high school and ive always said since i was like 10 seeing a caddy do a 3 wheel infront of me that i was gonna get a lowrider and i did.an wont leave the lowriding game. 13's is a must for me im not a fan for big rims..
> *


 man if only we had more kids ambitious or thinkin like u they maybe be a few more ryders.who knows how miami will be wen that lowrider movie comes out in 2011 ,its like wen that movie to fast n to furious came out u had alot kids wantin :guns: fast cars ,but in the mean time miami is wat is u got ur big rims n u got ur chikoz on 13z :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 31 2009, 07:33 PM~14642168
> * man if only we had more kids ambitious or thinkin like u they maybe be a few more ryders.who knows how miami will be wen that lowrider movie comes out in 2011 ,its like  wen that movie to fast n to furious came out u had alot kids wantin  :guns: fast cars ,but in the mean time miami is wat is u got ur big rims n u got ur chikoz on 13z  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt like all my ppl always talk shit cause im into lowriders they say I needa go to the 90s with that shit but fuck em..to me there's nothing like being in a low low that bounce when you drive no matter how annoying it gets hittin the switch an seeing ppl faces it just raw.lowriding till I die shit don't stop till the casket drops


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 31 2009, 07:49 PM~14642865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow old skool


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Everyone going to FUDDS tommorow?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2009, 03:40 PM~14640652
> *no body beefing pimpen
> *


i knw im just sayin u knw cuz dis topic comes out alot


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 31 2009, 09:40 PM~14643842
> *Everyone going to FUDDS tommorow?
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 31 2009, 09:50 AM~14637410
> *EXECUTION,
> WUS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

What up Steve? :wave:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 1 2009, 06:44 AM~14645145
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 1 2009, 05:09 AM~14645258
> *What up Steve? :wave:
> *


Chillin.............   and you..?? How's the family..???


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 31 2009, 01:43 PM~14639563
> *Thats both true and false homie.
> 
> Lowriding is an expensive hobby that not many people can do, money wise
> ...


Amen!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Aug 1 2009, 03:56 AM~14645155
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm this bitch is raw ass fuck


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Aug 1 2009, 05:56 AM~14645155
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 ..... RAW! ANY PICS OF DA GOLD DONK IN DA BACK ?


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...gWv179vmyl12rm7
check this this shit pretty hard


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 31 2009, 03:43 PM~14639563
> *Thats both true and false homie.
> 
> Lowriding is an expensive hobby that not many people can do, money wise
> ...


WELL PUT BUT YOU SAID ONE WRONG THING..LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE......ITS NOT A HOBBY....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 1 2009, 12:09 PM~14645868
> *WELL PUT BUT YOU SAID ONE WRONG THING..LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE......ITS NOT A HOBBY....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14632475
> *One time for my dogg BONE coming out soon  :biggrin: im sure not many people know or care, but this is my friend.
> 
> 
> ...


That ***** looks like bizzy bone from the back lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2009, 11:09 AM~14645872
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: SOUNDED GOOD


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Tru2DaGame
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 1 2009, 09:09 AM~14645868
> *WELL PUT BUT YOU SAID ONE WRONG THING..LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE......ITS NOT A HOBBY....
> *


No....it is a way of life for some and a hobby for others.....   
Way of life.......you wont give it up for a trend or fashion statement...  
Hobby.....the ones that do it in spare time or when they have nothing else to do..  

Just my opinion....we all have one and i respect others opinion's.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Does any1 kno where 2 get used tires for 24s?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 1 2009, 12:12 PM~14646781
> *Does any1 kno where 2 get used tires for 24s?
> *


What size....24's......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 1 2009, 12:14 PM~14646798
> *What size....24's......
> *


305-35-24


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 1 2009, 12:19 PM~14646813
> *305-35-24
> *


Checking......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 1 2009, 12:20 PM~14646818
> *Checking......
> *


Ok thanks


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 1 2009, 12:26 PM~14646843
> *Ok thanks
> *


sorry......my boy has no 24's..........


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 1 2009, 03:12 PM~14646781
> *Does any1 kno where 2 get used tires for 24s?
> *


  
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1286799072.html


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, *Still Hated, Nepz95, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tRiCk oR tReAt 2Made You A Hater,,*

 :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 1 2009, 12:34 PM~14646885
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, Still Hated, Nepz95, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tRiCk oR tReAt 2Made You A Hater,,
> 
> ...


What it do Frank........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 1 2009, 01:24 AM~14644152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 1 2009, 12:28 PM~14646858
> *sorry......my boy has no 24's..........
> *


Oh ok thanks anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 1 2009, 12:29 PM~14646863
> *
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1286799072.html
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 1 2009, 12:34 PM~14646885
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, Still Hated, Nepz95, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tRiCk oR tReAt 2Made You A Hater,,
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## soflaautosports (Apr 13, 2007)

this is for the old skool peeps... im sure everyone from dade can enjoy it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9dbdHt5jZ0


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 31 2009, 10:24 PM~14644152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good can't wait to get my big body on the street's


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Aug 1 2009, 08:23 AM~14645659
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0 ..... RAW!  ANY PICS OF DA GOLD DONK IN DA BACK ?
> *


 :0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

Im movin down to the dirty dade on the 25th


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 1 2009, 05:00 PM~14647297
> *Im movin down to the dirty dade on the 25th
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 1 2009, 05:00 PM~14647297
> *Im movin down to the dirty dade on the 25th
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Aug 1 2009, 01:16 PM~14647082
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THEM ALL GOLDS....THEY JUST NEED THAT FULL GOLD PACKAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

I m lookin for a door drivers side for a regal in good condition plz pm me thanks.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Anyone know when is the Dub show? When i go to the website it says Sept 26 but when you go pre-register it says Oct 8. Anyone know the right date?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 1 2009, 01:19 PM~14646813
> *305-35-24
> *


can give you a cheap price call on monday or sun at noon


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Aug 1 2009, 02:16 PM~14647082
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



For the non-Miami Rydersss,,,, thats a fucking donk. minus the lac. Bubbles and Box chevys on rims are not donks!!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 31 2009, 07:49 PM~14642865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

them cars belong in the fort laudardale fest CHICO (no inside joke)


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 1 2009, 03:15 PM~14647691
> *CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THEM ALL GOLDS....THEY JUST NEED THAT FULL GOLD PACKAGE :biggrin:
> *


Real talk they need to make a 26" ALL GOLD DAYTON :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 1 2009, 11:59 PM~14650413
> *them cars belong in the fort laudardale fest CHICO (no inside joke)
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Whats good Mia............


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Aug 1 2009, 03:16 PM~14647082
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Not a big fan of Donks but these are really nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 2 2009, 06:59 AM~14650920
> *Whats good Mia............
> *


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 31 2009, 08:49 PM~14642865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car really nice. Bitch had chrome exhaust pipes all the way. And car was driven all the time..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soflaautosports_@Aug 1 2009, 01:12 PM~14647066
> *this is for the old skool peeps... im sure everyone from dade can enjoy it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9dbdHt5jZ0
> *


CLICK ON THIS FOR A THROW BACK NUKKA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 2 2009, 12:27 PM~14651594
> *This car really nice. Bitch had chrome exhaust pipes all the way. And car was driven all the time..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up peeps let me know where i can get some cheep tires 215-35-18 dale new or used


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

carolmart today anybody who all going out there??????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*nokturnal car club*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 954 motoring tsp, MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, *Made You A Hater*, illmatic1125, orientalmontecarlo, DOUBLE-O
Whats up luis....whats good with you sir :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 04:25 PM~14652744
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 954 motoring tsp, MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Made You A Hater, illmatic1125, orientalmontecarlo, DOUBLE-O
> Whats up luis....whats good with you sir :biggrin:
> *


we going beach bound!!!.... any yall wanna join, yall know were we'll be posted at.. FAT TUESDAYS!... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 2 2009, 02:22 PM~14653043
> *we going beach bound!!!.... any yall wanna join, yall know were we'll be posted at.. FAT TUESDAYS!...  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be out there with a 190 baby!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 05:22 PM~14653048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wat time is carol mart at???????????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 2 2009, 05:22 PM~14653043
> *we going beach bound!!!.... any yall wanna join, yall know were we'll be posted at.. FAT TUESDAYS!...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Man I would love to but my shit looking to hurt homie.....once my shit painted ill ride with yall & hitting switchs for all tham sexy thick thick girls on the beach


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 2 2009, 05:58 PM~14653228
> *:0  :0
> *


  Yes sir so sad


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 2 2009, 06:02 PM~14653251
> *wat time is carol mart at???????????????????
> *


naw but it start geting packd around 7


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 03:04 PM~14653262
> *:biggrin: Man I would love to but my shit looking to hurt homie.....once my shit painted ill ride with yall & hitting switchs for all tham sexy thick thick girls on the beach
> *


man that shit dont matter long as u have fun in your shit roll that bitch :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 02:22 PM~14653048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He got lucky on that one,im going to post up pics of what was left of my 64 after it fell off the the trailer totaled the truck i was in and the 64 ended up under a 18 wheeler on i75.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 2 2009, 06:10 PM~14653304
> *He got lucky on that one,im going to post up pics of what was left of my 64 after it fell off the the trailer totaled the truck i was in and the 64 ended up under a 18 wheeler on i75.....
> *


 :0


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 03:13 PM~14653318
> *:0
> *


Yeah homie, i lost control, it was 35 degrees and there was "black ice" on i75 in gainesville and i completely wiped out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 2 2009, 06:23 PM~14653354
> *Yeah homie, i lost control, it was 35 degrees and there was "black ice" on i75 in gainesville and i completely wiped out
> *


God is good sir....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up MIAMI !!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 2 2009, 03:10 PM~14653304
> *He got lucky on that one,im going to post up pics of what was left of my 64 after it fell off the the trailer totaled the truck i was in and the 64 ended up under a 18 wheeler on i75.....
> *




















HERE YOU GO MIKE!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 06:34 PM~14653406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Aug 2 2009, 06:09 PM~14653297
> *man that shit dont matter long as u have fun in your shit roll that bitch  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sure easy for you to say dowg....with your nice blue paint...my shit primed with pink wheelz :biggrin: she coming out soon


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 03:45 PM~14653456
> *sure easy for you to say dowg....with your nice blue paint...my shit primed with pink wheelz  :biggrin: she coming out soon
> *


dont ge me wrong thats what i was lookin for something i didnt have to pay a arm and a leg to get painted in high ass miami but trust me she has her flaws i just been in the game long enough to know some tricks to hide them but in cali i rolled primerd different color doors different wheels faded gold rims and my hydros stayed broke cuz i hit my shit everyday and lets not forget buckeld quarters been there done that homie i even rolled 2'' extended arms on stock suspension just cuz i could homie i would rather roll primered and lifter than paint and rims thats just me i like to hit the switch and to prove my point hit me next weekend ill roll to the beach with u and we can switch cars ill hit ur swith and u roll my paint and rims and see what we can pull :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Aug 2 2009, 07:02 PM~14653556
> *dont ge me wrong thats what i was lookin for something i didnt have to pay a arm and a leg to get painted in high ass miami but trust me she has her flaws i just been in the game long enough to know some tricks to hide them but in cali i rolled primerd different color doors different wheels faded gold rims and my hydros stayed broke cuz i hit my shit everyday and lets not forget buckeld quarters been there done that homie i even rolled 2'' extended arms on stock suspension just cuz i could homie i would rather roll primered and lifter than paint and rims thats just me i like to hit the switch and to prove my point hit me next weekend ill roll to the beach with u and we can switch cars ill hit ur swith and u roll my paint and rims and see what we can pull :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I see what you mean homie....But switch cars never that  My boo been good to me she just needs paint,ball joint extensions,2 tires for the rear,new seats........Im getting there :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 07:16 PM~14653636
> *:biggrin: I see what you mean homie....But switch cars never that  My boo been good to me she just needs paint,ball joint extensions,2 tires for the rear,new seats........Im getting there  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I gott get my a/c tank checkd to


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 04:16 PM~14653636
> *:biggrin: I see what you mean homie....But switch cars never that  My boo been good to me she just needs paint,ball joint extensions,2 tires for the rear,new seats........Im getting there  :biggrin:
> *


just sain homie dont think u cant roll cuz ur car isnt show ready roll it that shit still we shine :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 03:34 PM~14653406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i work for that company


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

GUESS WHO'S BACK....?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96+Aug 2 2009, 06:10 PM~14653304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn that sux...i remember takin my old lac up to georgia. we were pulling it with an expedition :uh: . we got on the 95 and hit bout 60mph when the trailer was damn near on the driver side. we pulled over and turned the car around...helped a lil bit but still couldnt pass 70mph....lets just say it was a loooooooong scary drive :angry:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

big ups to the red s-10 flaked on bags i tried on da way to the crib if u get one this forum tight work on the truck looking :thumbsup: dale


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

any one know where i can get cheep new or used tires size 215-35-18 hit me up dale


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

real lowrider shit.........................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzt_XrrmPlc


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 2 2009, 05:50 PM~14654667
> *any one know where i can get cheep new or used tires size 215-35-18 hit me up dale
> *


you know you can call tito...!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 2 2009, 07:04 PM~14654811
> *you know you can call tito...!
> *


thats rite he told he got a hook up ill hit that ***** up tomorrow dale back dat up who. Hows everything going who what u up ***** u back in da M.I.A


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 2 2009, 06:09 PM~14654857
> *thats rite he told he got a hook up ill hit that ***** up tomorrow dale back dat up who. Hows everything going who what u up ***** u back in da M.I.A
> *


yessir im back and ready to work...!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 2 2009, 06:23 PM~14654444
> *:0  :0  :0
> damn that sux...i remember takin my old lac up to georgia. we were pulling it with an expedition  :uh: . we got on the 95 and hit bout 60mph when the trailer was damn near on the driver side. we pulled over and turned the car around...helped a lil bit but still couldnt pass 70mph....lets just say it was a loooooooong scary drive  :angry:
> *


Yeah the car was clean,all original, i had just picked it up from alabama,it was super dirty in that pic due to all the dust and that red dirt from georgia....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 2 2009, 07:04 PM~14654811
> *you know you can call tito...!
> *


He can call hector from "king auto" he has good prices


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

if any one knows of any one selling some 13 by 7 standerds let me know dale


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 2 2009, 07:50 PM~14654667
> *any one know where i can get cheep new or used tires size 215-35-18 hit me up dale
> *


hit me up on monday 786-380-6468


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 2 2009, 07:29 PM~14655009
> *hit me up on monday 786-380-6468
> *


dale ill hit u up tomorrow than homie or pm me what every u want


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

58th ave


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Aug 2 2009, 07:38 PM~14653761
> *just sain homie dont think u cant roll cuz ur car isnt show ready roll it that shit still we shine  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lowridergame305, Who Productions, IIMPALAA, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, backbumpercaprice :wave: whats going on


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 2 2009, 07:02 PM~14655288
> *Lowridergame305, Who Productions, IIMPALAA, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, backbumpercaprice :wave: whats going on
> *


 :wave: :wave: just got back from vacation...! whats good with you..?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TONIGHT AT CAROLMART.........Just a lil something...post more pic's tommor


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 2 2009, 08:05 PM~14655309
> *:wave:  :wave: just got back from vacation...! whats good with you..?
> *


u ready to get to work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 08:05 PM~14655310
> *TONIGHT AT CAROLMART.........Just a lil something...post more pic's tommor
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: KING AUTO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 06:34 PM~14653406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u say..um...dam i almost started to cry when i found out...it had to be gordo!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 2 2009, 08:02 PM~14655288
> *Lowridergame305, Who Productions, IIMPALAA, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, backbumpercaprice :wave: whats going on
> *



HERE RELAXIN GALO JUST POSTIN AWAY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Lowridergame305, JohnnyBoy, 954 motoring tsp, Born 2 Die, "ACE", MR.GRUMPY, sloNez, *sickassscion*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Who Productions, *RoLLiN ShReK*, bung


WUT IT DEW ****** :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*TOOK THIS TODAY FOR FUN :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 2 2009, 11:02 PM~14655288
> *Lowridergame305, Who Productions, IIMPALAA, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, backbumpercaprice :wave: whats going on
> *


Tryin to get my car on that Cali Swangin tip :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 2 2009, 11:08 PM~14655325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14655347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LINK ISNT WORKIN??? :dunno:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 2 2009, 07:06 PM~14655316
> *u ready to get to work :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats first...?


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 05:23 PM~14653675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono: :banghead: 
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER dats your daily


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 2 2009, 08:20 PM~14655440
> *whats first...?
> *


the hangout 2morrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SUP GUYS GOT MY AIR RIDE SETUP FOR SALE STILL TWO 5 GALLON TANKS 3 COMPRESSORS A 200 PSI GAGUE WITH AIR LINE 8 PARKER VALVES PUT TOGETHER IN A STEM GOT SUM LINES TOO 1/2"
TWO FRONT AIR CYLINDERS 4" W AND TWO REAR CYLINDERS 3" W 

450.00

TWO 9" VISOR SCREENS 100.00 HOLLA NEED ALL GONE ASAP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 2 2009, 11:21 PM~14655444
> *:uh:  :nono:  :banghead:
> HAITIAN 305 HOPPER dats your daily
> *


  naw This my ride


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 2 2009, 08:19 PM~14655424
> *LINK ISNT WORKIN??? :dunno:
> *



ITS WORKING FINE VANILLA TRY IT AGAIN I REFRESHED IT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 08:30 PM~14655533
> *ITS WORKING FINE VANILLA TRY IT AGAIN I REFRESHED IT
> *


naw foo still not working


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 2 2009, 10:25 PM~14655496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TRY IT NOW


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

150


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 2 2009, 11:25 PM~14655496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

100


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 09:28 PM~14655521
> * naw This my ride
> 
> 
> ...


i know thats your car but i thought that was your daily since you had posted it


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 1 2009, 06:45 PM~14648135
> *Anyone know when is the Dub show? When i go to the website it says Sept 26 but when you go pre-register it says Oct 8. Anyone know the right date?
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 08:35 PM~14655580
> *
> 
> TRY IT NOW
> *


yea it worked :thumbsup: yo that lil truck its looking good big ups


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

10% OFF ON TRAILER PARTS HOLLA AT ME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 2 2009, 11:38 PM~14655624
> *i know thats your car but i thought that was your daily since you had posted it
> *


naw but it's all good homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 2 2009, 08:42 PM~14655655
> *yea it worked  :thumbsup: yo that lil truck its looking good big ups
> *



THATS KING AUTO FOR YOU RIGHT THERE! COMING SOON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 09:43 PM~14655667
> *naw but it's all good homie
> *


is it painted yet


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 2 2009, 11:49 PM~14655721
> *is it painted yet
> *


naw man.....Im going to get it painted soon....before the end of this month doors will be even out & new bumper....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MAGIK WUSSUP MENG HOWS THAT REGAL LOOKIN


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14655754
> *naw man.....Im going to get it painted soon....before the end of this month doors will be even out & new bumper....
> *


is it juiced tho


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

lowriderhomo305 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 2 2009, 11:55 PM~14655772
> *is it juiced tho
> *


yup


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 10:53 PM~14655757
> *MAGIK WUSSUP MENG HOWS THAT REGAL LOOKIN
> *


sup Homie, the regal is chilling there in the garage, I worked on it a bit today, que Bola contigo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 11:55 PM~14655775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this a vary nice pic


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 10:00 PM~14655820
> *yup
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Aug 2 2009, 08:59 PM~14655807
> *lowriderhomo305  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



HEY NUTFROMTHEREST LOOK WUT I FOUND


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

u see the antique!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Aug 2 2009, 09:25 PM~14656059
> *u see the antique!
> *



HERES ANOTHER ANTIQUE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

the feeling hurter coming reaaal reaaaal soon lol



all og "traditional" for u 














'team no regal"


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Aug 2 2009, 09:37 PM~14656185
> *the feeling hurter coming reaaal reaaaal soon lol
> all og "traditional" for u
> 
> ...



***** PLEASE U CAN STILL SEE THE WRITING ON THE WINDOWS FROM THE AUTO AUCTION IT WAS IN LOL CAN U SAY FRESHHHHH! LOL


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 11:29 PM~14656099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like dude at the end thinkin hes big ballin wit that faded ass candy and his break light out.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 3 2009, 01:10 AM~14656489
> *i like dude at the end thinkin hes big ballin wit that faded ass candy and his break light out.
> *


Lol these girls are crazy in the begaing


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

MAAANDO

whats up homie? hows the fam?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 31 2009, 03:17 PM~14640390
> *:biggrin: WACTHA KNOW ABOUT DAT... :biggrin:
> *


HA...I KNOW PLENTY BOUT DAT...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 31 2009, 03:17 PM~14640390
> *:biggrin: WACTHA KNOW ABOUT DAT... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 31 2009, 03:17 PM~14640390
> *:biggrin: WACTHA KNOW ABOUT DAT... :biggrin:
> *


HA...I KNOW PLENTY BOUT DAT...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami y so quite in here


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14656161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE PIC KARNAL


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up lexxtacy


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 3 2009, 07:40 AM~14658190
> *wats up lexxtacy
> *


WHAT'S GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Mondays :thumbsdown:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 3 2009, 07:57 AM~14658272
> *Mondays :thumbsdown:
> *


TELL ME BOUT IT... :angry:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

chillin at da crib y tu


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 3 2009, 08:03 AM~14658304
> *chillin at da crib y tu
> *


TRABAJANDO..WELL, ATLEAST TRYING TO PRETEND I AM :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

WHOOOO! WHAT UP?!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 08:10 AM~14658346
> *TRABAJANDO..WELL, ATLEAST TRYING TO PRETEND I AM :biggrin:
> *


pretending dats nice so how was ur weekend??


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Low_Ski_13,* caprice ridah, Who Productions, 954LIMELIGHT66*, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy, lalo22, Evelitog, *Lowridergame305*


:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WUZZ GOOD LOW SKI


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 3 2009, 08:12 AM~14658365
> *pretending dats nice  so how was ur weekend??
> *


WEEKEND WAS OFF THE CHAIN..HOW ABOUT URS?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 3 2009, 10:14 AM~14658384
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Low_Ski_13, caprice ridah, Who Productions, 954LIMELIGHT66, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy, lalo22, Evelitog, Lowridergame305
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: wats good bro


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 11:00 AM~14658289
> *TELL ME BOUT IT... :angry:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 07:12 AM~14658361
> *WHOOOO! WHAT UP?!
> *


what up...tito said hi too


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this ***** hogging the computer....


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 08:17 AM~14658412
> *WEEKEND WAS OFF THE CHAIN..HOW ABOUT URS?
> *


chiilin went to visit da family in west palm nuttin major


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 3 2009, 10:23 AM~14658474
> *what up...tito said hi too
> *


I GOT YOUR ASS ON JACKSONVILLE ROLL CALL..  
DAMN MAN I DROVE BY YOU FAMILIAS HOUSE AND SAW NO VAN...  

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP NINJA I ..I'LL BE IN THE BOTTOM SOON


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 3 2009, 08:23 AM~14658474
> *what up...tito said hi too
> *


STILL GETTIN' READY! ALMOST THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 3 2009, 08:24 AM~14658489
> *this ***** hogging the computer....
> *


LMAO...U GUYS SHARING THE COMPUTER??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 3 2009, 08:25 AM~14658497
> *chiilin went to visit da family in west palm nuttin major
> *


THAT'S WASSUP... I DID THE BEACH THING YESTERDAY WITH A BUNCH OF HOMEGIRLS..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 08:35 AM~14658577
> *THAT'S WASSUP... I DID THE BEACH THING YESTERDAY WITH A BUNCH OF HOMEGIRLS..
> *


yeah me and him are jumpin back and forth checkin emails and talkin shit....i lost my phone somewhere and cant find it....call his phone to talk to me....this is bullshit...!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 08:35 AM~14658577
> *THAT'S WASSUP... I DID THE BEACH THING YESTERDAY WITH A BUNCH OF HOMEGIRLS..
> *


next time invite me rite??? lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 3 2009, 08:37 AM~14658599
> *yeah me and him are jumpin back and forth checkin emails and talkin shit....i lost my phone somewhere and cant find it....call his phone to talk to me....this is bullshit...!
> *


O DAMN TITO...HOW THE HELL DID U LOSE UR PHONE..LOL...BAD 1!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 3 2009, 08:39 AM~14658609
> *next time invite me rite??? lol
> *


LOL...I'LL SEE WASSUP


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 08:44 AM~14658650
> *LOL...I'LL SEE WASSUP
> *


dam like dat


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 08:42 AM~14658635
> *O DAMN TITO...HOW THE HELL DID U LOSE UR PHONE..LOL...BAD 1!
> *


lol na it was this fool who writing to u he lost his fone and sed to call him to my phone to talk to him


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 3 2009, 08:45 AM~14658661
> *dam like dat
> *


WELL, MY HOMEGIRLS LIKE TO RIDE OUT W/ FEMALES ONLY.. DON'T TAKE IT IN THE WRONG WAY...THAT'S JUST THE WAY THEY R


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 3 2009, 08:47 AM~14658676
> *lol na it was this fool who writing to u he lost his fone and sed to call him to my phone to talk to him
> *


YA'LL TRYNA CONFUSE ME! LOL..JK. I AM AT WORK, SO TEXT ME!!! I WILL PM MY #..


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


  SEE YALL TONIGHT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 09:33 AM~14658558
> *STILL GETTIN' READY! ALMOST THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wow:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*GOT THESE FOR SALE. 5 LUG UNIVERSAL.WITH KNOCKOFFS. 120.00*


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 2 2009, 02:00 PM~14652922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INKSTINCT003, *Que la verga LOCO*, carlows, ~*EXOTIC TATTOOS~*
YOOOOOO


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 31 2009, 10:24 PM~14644152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 3 2009, 09:45 AM~14659108
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Que la verga LOCO, carlows, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~
> YOOOOOO
> *


dimelo sucio que ase asqueroso


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 3 2009, 09:10 AM~14658855
> * SEE YALL TONIGHT
> *


whats the adress to the shop thanks


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 3 2009, 09:28 AM~14658981
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:    :wave:  :wow:
> *


YOOOO, WHAT'S GOOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 09:53 AM~14659174
> *YOOOO, WHAT'S GOOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wats good


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 09:53 AM~14659174
> *YOOOO, WHAT'S GOOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice avi looking nice  :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 3 2009, 10:06 AM~14659314
> *nice avi looking nice    :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANX...IT LOOX BLURRY AS FUK, BUT WHATEVER


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wad up lexx


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 3 2009, 10:19 AM~14659383
> *wad  up lexx
> *


OYE SUCIO...HOW WAS UR WEEKEND???


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 3 2009, 09:51 AM~14659156
> *whats the adress to the shop  thanks
> *


6864 NW 169 ST Off 67 n the palmetto


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 3 2009, 09:45 AM~14659108
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Que la verga LOCO, carlows, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~
> YOOOOOO
> *


Wuz Up!!!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 3 2009, 10:23 AM~14659420
> *6864 NW 169 ST    Off 67 n the palmetto
> *


thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 3 2009, 10:28 AM~14659461
> *thanks  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

good, i talked to the guy he sold it already, might know about another one but dontu want something older?



> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 12:21 PM~14659407
> *OYE SUCIO...HOW WAS UR WEEKEND???
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 3 2009, 10:37 AM~14659551
> *good, i talked to the guy he sold it already, might know about another one but dontu want something older?
> *


POSSIBLY..JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT'S AVAILABLE N WE WILL SEE WASSUP...THANX 4 THE UPDATE, SUCIO.. UR AWESOME :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ooooigo... we bored.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 3 2009, 10:51 AM~14659657
> *ooooigo... we bored.
> *


DIMELOOOOOO..
DAMN, YA'LL BORED??? THAT MAKES 3 OF US!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 10:57 AM~14659720
> *DIMELOOOOOO..
> DAMN, YA'LL BORED??? THAT MAKES 3 OF US!
> *


que bola u sold out friday :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 3 2009, 11:10 AM~14659827
> *que bola  u sold out friday :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD HAVE ARRIVED TOO LATE. THAT SHIT ENDS EARLY... I JUST SPENT FRIDAY EVENING CLEANING N DOING LAUNDRY, LIKE A SUCKERRR :angry:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thats a womans duty



> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 01:24 PM~14659956
> *I WOULD HAVE ARRIVED TOO LATE. THAT SHIT ENDS EARLY... I JUST SPENT FRIDAY EVENING CLEANING N DOING LAUNDRY, LIKE A SUCKERRR :angry:
> *







hahahaha


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 3 2009, 11:37 AM~14660092
> *thats a womans duty
> hahahaha
> *


A WOMAN'S DUTY???.....LMAOOOOOOO!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
U A FUNNY ASS DUDE!

DO U CLEAN N DO LAUNDRY?? OR DOES UR MOMMY DO THAT FOR U???...LOL  :biggrin: JK


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

my gf does if she knows wats good for her


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 3 2009, 11:51 AM~14660214
> *my gf does if she knows wats good for her
> *


o hell no...if i was her, i'd whoop ur ass :biggrin: :biggrin: 

something 2 think about....

Whatever you give a woman, she's going to multiply. 
If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. 

If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. 

If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal. 

If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. 

She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So--if you give her any crap, you can expect a ton of shit.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hahahah


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 02:55 PM~14660254
> *o hell no...if i was her, i'd whoop ur ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> something 2 think about....
> ...


How touching


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, massacre, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 :wave: :wave: :wave: que bola


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 3 2009, 12:08 PM~14660387
> *How touching
> *


ISN'T IT?!? LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 12:11 PM~14660414
> *LeXxTaCy, massacre, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: que bola
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 3 2009, 11:42 AM~14659088
> *GOT THESE FOR SALE. 5 LUG UNIVERSAL.WITH KNOCKOFFS.  120.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 12:55 PM~14660254
> *o hell no...if i was her, i'd whoop ur ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> something 2 think about....
> ...


Lmfao . That is so true


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 1 2009, 03:44 AM~14645145
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :angry: .......................................................................


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Aug 1 2009, 05:51 AM~14645319
> *x2 :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


oh yea ................. :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 01:55 PM~14660254
> *o hell no...if i was her, i'd whoop ur ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> something 2 think about....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 01:55 PM~14660254
> *She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her.
> *


and she still says i got a small dick :/


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 03:44 PM~14660801
> *oh yea .................  :thumbsup:
> *


:nono:........aint you supposed to be painting...........


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 03:19 PM~14660481
> *ISN'T IT?!? LOL
> *


Yes it made me wanna barf :barf:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Aug 3 2009, 01:06 PM~14661047
> *:nono:........aint you supposed to be painting...........
> *


WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF PARTNER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 3 2009, 12:43 PM~14659093
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Aug 3 2009, 03:06 PM~14661047
> *:nono:........aint you supposed to be painting...........
> *


lol :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 3 2009, 01:36 PM~14661370
> *lol :0
> *


DONT START RUNNING YOUR MOUTH PUSSY ...................CAUSE I NOTICE U LOVE TO START SHIT ON THIS SITE..... :uh:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK........


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 03:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 3 2009, 01:31 PM~14661299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thanx


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see u doin ur thang fool...last time we spoke u made it sound easy,youve put in alot of work i see  

whos the cute guy in the background actin like hes workin? arroz chino? :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 02:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Do I see stripes coming!??????


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jul 31 2009, 05:50 PM~14640137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the DADDY version of this video, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Aug 3 2009, 01:54 PM~14661569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ooo so much of that and more! :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good homie...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up dre?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 3 2009, 02:17 PM~14661798
> *lookin good homie...
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: it will all pay off at the end good work


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 01:37 PM~14661380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmm :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :werd:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 04:17 PM~14661153
> *WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF PARTNER
> *


hey homie i told sherrod i was going to drop it so chill wit the smart ass remarks...............


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 05:28 PM~14661901
> *dammmmmmm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :werd:
> *


Man I see these pics all over the net(eas tcoast ryders,cardomain,streetsource mag,myspace)but I never came across her page


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 02:32 PM~14661931
> *Man I see these pics all over the net(eas tcoast ryders,cardomain,streetsource mag,myspace)but I never came across her page
> *


cuz she enough booty to give to every flat bitch in hialeah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 03:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good !!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 3 2009, 12:06 PM~14659314
> *nice avi looking nice    :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 05:36 PM~14661973
> *cuz she enough booty to give to every flat bitch in hialeah  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Chillin at my house today :420:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

damn son ballin out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 3 2009, 06:16 PM~14662342
> *Chillin at my house today :420:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice house


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 03:09 PM~14662273
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 06:22 PM~14662394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANG OUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 07 THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: 

ALSO THERES GOING TO BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS

LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME AND NO PEELING OUT!!!!! JUST BRING OUT YOUR RIDE AND CHILL

ATTENTION FELLOWS BRING SOME FEMALES LET'S NOT MAKE IT A COCK FEST AGAIN


CNA CUSTOMZ
10910 NW 138ST BAY#3
305 364 8888


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 03:29 PM~14662455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and he aint done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 05:19 PM~14662370
> *Nice house
> *


Thanks HoMie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Aug 3 2009, 06:32 PM~14662493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 03:40 PM~14661413
> *DONT START RUNNING YOUR MOUTH PUSSY ...................CAUSE I NOTICE U LOVE TO START SHIT ON THIS SITE..... :uh:
> *


it's funny to me how I ain't say shit to you n u getting mad.. the only pussy and fake here is u.. U lie to ****** on how long u gunna take to paint there rides. And that's the truth.. Just like u took 2years to paint my shit even after I payed you all the cash upfront. So don't get me started


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who's all going to the hangout tonight??????maybe Ill go


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 3 2009, 03:53 PM~14662700
> *it's funny to me how I ain't say shit to you n u getting mad.. the only pussy and fake here is u.. U lie to ****** on how long u gunna take to paint there rides. And that's the truth.. Just like u took 2years to paint my shit even after I payed you all the cash upfront. So don't get me started
> *


dont worry when i see u in person we gonna see how much shit u gotta say........i aint going to sit here and argue with u like other people have done in past im going to say this one time ... u fucken dick sucken ******........ i will see u around ............ computer thug ass bitch..............


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 05:59 PM~14662746
> *dont worry when i see u  in person we gonna see how much shit u gotta say........i aint going to sit here and argue with u like other people have done in past im going to say this one time ... u fucken dick sucken ******........ i will see u around ............ computer thug ass bitch..............
> *


the thing is what I'm saying ain't shit it's the truth.. N u know it.. when u see me u see me it is what it is..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anybody knows any Home Remedies for Ear Infections I tryd 3 diffrent thing's & nothin working 
1.peroxide
2.cooking oil
3.Mix white vinegar/water

This what ppl told me to do & I also lookd it up on the net to but nothin workin

:angry:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 3 2009, 04:01 PM~14662775
> *the thing is what I'm saying ain't shit it's the truth.. N u know it.. when u see me u see me it is what it is..
> *


blah blah blah blah ....... :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: ,***** ill take my dick out and piss all over u....... yous a mamas girl ******.........keep on typing im fucken done :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 04:04 PM~14662795
> *Anybody knows any Home Remedies for Ear Infections I tryd 3 diffrent thing's & nothin working
> 1.peroxide
> 2.cooking oil
> ...


shit whenever my ear bothers me i poor a drop of alcohol....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 03:55 PM~14662716
> *Who's all going to the hangout tonight??????maybe Ill go
> *


i might be ridin out there from the south


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR*, *93brougham*, *Who Productions*, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, *R.O CUTTY*, *EXECUTION*, lalo22, *Made You A Hater*, mr.regal, LOWLYFEPHILL, lylorly

:wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 06:08 PM~14662831
> *blah blah blah blah ....... :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: ,***** ill take my dick out and piss all over u....... yous a mamas girl ******.........keep on typing im fucken done :thumbsup:
> *


the only mommas bitch is u.. How old r u??? N u still live with ur parents.. ***** please.. I ain't going to say nothing else... Have fun Dale


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 07:10 PM~14662852
> *shit whenever my ear bothers me i poor a drop of alcohol....
> *


 :0 Damn I seen alot of ppl saying that on the net but Im scared to do that shit


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 3 2009, 03:16 PM~14662342
> *Chillin at my house today :420:
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice to have a topless regal :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 03:55 PM~14662716
> *Who's all going to the hangout tonight??????maybe Ill go
> *


im goin :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 03:10 PM~14662852
> *shit whenever my ear bothers me i poor a drop of alcohol....
> *


x2 or swimmers ear drops basicly its the same shit as alcohol it helps alot


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 3 2009, 04:11 PM~14662872
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham, Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, R.O CUTTY, EXECUTION, lalo22, Made You A Hater, mr.regal, LOWLYFEPHILL, lylorly
> 
> ...


 :wave: waz good bro


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 06:04 PM~14662795
> *Anybody knows any Home Remedies for Ear Infections I tryd 3 diffrent thing's & nothin working
> 1.peroxide
> 2.cooking oil
> ...


lemon and maybe try alcohol.... but maybe try the lemon first :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 3 2009, 04:12 PM~14662878
> *the only mommas bitch is u.. How old r u??? N u still live with ur parents.. ***** please.. I ain't going to say nothing else... Have fun Dale
> *


call me bitch .....786 222 1297 let see how much your chin can hold ...... lets meet up ........


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 03:52 PM~14662686
> *Yall ****** doing the damn thing
> 
> *


u all ready know :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 04:16 PM~14662916
> *call me bitch .....786 222 1297 let see how much your chin can hold ...... lets meet up ........
> *


 :0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 03:22 PM~14662394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 06:16 PM~14662916
> *call me bitch .....786 222 1297 let see how much your chin can hold ...... lets meet up ........
> *


callin


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Made You A Hater ur goin 2night or what :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz alot everyone!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 3 2009, 04:19 PM~14662951
> *callin
> *


how long does it take for u to dial?????????????????????


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: Lowridergame305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, R.O CUTTY, 954 motoring tsp, COUPE DE BEAR, INKSTINCT003, Born 2 Die, streetrider, 305low, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, CADALLAC PIMPIN', EXECUTION, 93brougham, mr.regal, viejitos miami, CALVIN, CHICO305, LOWLYFEPHILL, Who Productions, lalo22


DIS BITCH IS HOTTT OOOWW WEEEEE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

............ computer thug ass bitch.............. 
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 05:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



very n!ce.... cant wait to see patterns on that tre'


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 3 2009, 10:53 AM~14659174
> *YOOOO, WHAT'S GOOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  whats up lowrider girl


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 04:21 PM~14662972
> *how long does it take for u to dial?????????????????????
> *


still waiting 4 your phone call !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> ............ computer thug ass bitch..............


:biggrin: :biggrin:








[/quote]


Dunt be talking bitch.. Go ride ur lil bicycle


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> ............ computer thug ass bitch..............


:biggrin: :biggrin:








[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 06:27 PM~14663038
> *still waiting 4 your phone call !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


went to ur answer machine fix ur metro.. Cuz if u want to hit me go ahead do it when u see me that's all on ur life


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 3 2009, 07:11 PM~14662872
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham, Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, R.O CUTTY, EXECUTION, lalo22, Made You A Hater, mr.regal, LOWLYFEPHILL, lylorly
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

can we all just get along


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


Dunt be talking bitch.. Go ride ur lil bicycle
[/quote]
look here fuck ***** aint no one talking to u pussy.....dont u have a phona call to make or ur gonna have momma call for u fuking pussy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i rather ride my bike den la bieja con colorete that u have pussy


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

X2


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


Dunt be talking bitch.. Go ride ur lil bicycle
[/quote]

u softer than vigina ....... call me and stop posting little pics of yourself ............ lets see how much your chin can take........... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14663085
> *can we all just get along
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 3 2009, 07:11 PM~14662872
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham, Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, R.O CUTTY, EXECUTION, lalo22, Made You A Hater, mr.regal, LOWLYFEPHILL, lylorly
> 
> ...


  Whats up homie....


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> Dunt be talking bitch.. Go ride ur lil bicycle


look here fuck ***** aint no one talking to u pussy.....dont u have a phona call to make or ur gonna have momma call for u fuking pussy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i rather ride my bike den la bieja con colorete that u have pussy
[/quote]

next time I see u ridin ur bike around ur crib ima break ur face remember that


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 07:04 PM~14662795
> *Anybody knows any Home Remedies for Ear Infections I tryd 3 diffrent thing's & nothin working
> 1.peroxide
> 2.cooking oil
> ...


They sell some ear flush thing at CVS that works. It brings this blue bulb thing to rinse it out with warm water after using their little ear drops. Its pretty much peroxide. lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> look here fuck ***** aint no one talking to u pussy.....dont u have a phona call to make or ur gonna have momma call for u fuking pussy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i rather ride my bike den la bieja con colorete that u have pussy


next time I see u ridin ur bike around ur crib ima break ur face remember that
[/quote]
look here fuk ***** come to ma crib u know were i live this dont have to wait u know were i stay in front of lago grande were ur homeboy stay come tru stop rapping online


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 3 2009, 07:34 PM~14663152
> *They sell some ear flush thing at CVS that works. It brings this blue bulb thing to rinse it out with warm water after using their little ear drops. Its pretty much peroxide. lol
> *


Thankz


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> next time I see u ridin ur bike around ur crib ima break ur face remember that


look here fuk ***** come to ma crib u know were i live this dont have to wait u know were i stay in front of lago grande were ur homeboy stay come tru stop rapping online
[/quote]
this ****** orly always running his lips............


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

hoy en noticias 23 
miami fest bien caliente con los deliquentes del internet.......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come tru u fukin pussy layitlow thug and come on ur ride like u call it


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 05:55 PM~14662716
> *Who's all going to the hangout tonight??????maybe Ill go
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> next time I see u ridin ur bike around ur crib ima break ur face remember that


look here fuk ***** come to ma crib u know were i live this dont have to wait u know were i stay in front of lago grande were ur homeboy stay come tru stop rapping online
[/quote]

damn by da hood 

i gotta c this :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> hoy en noticias 23
> miami fest bien caliente con los deliquentes del internet.......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]




























had to put them together :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 02:37 PM~14661380
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 07:38 PM~14663207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, pictures of my next project have leaked. :angry: 
































































:cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> had to put them together :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: looks just like him ..........


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 3 2009, 04:41 PM~14663248
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


el fantasma wat poppin ma ***** hows everything


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> hoy en noticias 23
> miami fest bien caliente con los deliquentes del internet.......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


"OY EN BAYLY , TREMENDO ARROZ CON MANGO EN LAYITLOW"


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 3 2009, 04:42 PM~14663267
> *Damn, pictures of my next project have leaked.  :angry:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 3 2009, 04:45 PM~14663309
> *"OY EN BAYLY , TREMENDO ARROZ CON MANGO EN LAYITLOW"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 3 2009, 07:45 PM~14663316
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Aug 3 2009, 06:13 PM~14662888
> *must be nice to have a topless regal  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 3 2009, 07:48 PM~14663359
> *
> *



whats up i got a sand blaster for sale if you're interested. :cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 3 2009, 04:29 PM~14663068
> *went to ur answer machine fix ur metro.. Cuz if u want to hit me go ahead do it when u see me that's all on ur life
> *


you should of left a message .......man u sound like your :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 02:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Aug 3 2009, 07:41 PM~14663248
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 3 2009, 04:43 PM~14663284
> *
> *


what time is a good time to start getting there


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 05:55 PM~14662716
> *Who's all going to the hangout tonight??????maybe Ill go
> *


ill probaly ride out there will see
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 3 2009, 08:28 PM~14663782
> *ill probaly ride out there  will see
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody need a trunk lid for 78-80 monte carlo clean no rust askin 50 bucks let me know


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

EXECUTION, Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR :wave: :wave: :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

shit deleting pics from my camera......!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 3 2009, 05:37 PM~14663889
> *shit deleting pics from my camera......!
> *


u coming down to the hang out 2night


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 05:35 PM~14663859
> *EXECUTION, Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: yo wats poppin
> *


shit ,still waiting on the phone call......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 08:35 PM~14663859
> *EXECUTION, Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, COUPE DE BEAR  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: yo wats poppin
> *


geting ready....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 05:41 PM~14663931
> *shit ,still waiting on the phone call......
> *


shit i was riding ma lil lowrider bike all over my block


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 04:40 PM~14663923
> *u coming down to the hang out 2night
> *


yeah ill be there....gettin ready to leave now...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 05:43 PM~14663968
> *geting ready....
> *


str8 i might pass by


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 05:44 PM~14663982
> *shit i was riding ma lil lowrider bike all over my block
> *


lol.....


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> look here fuck ***** aint no one talking to u pussy.....dont u have a phona call to make or ur gonna have momma call for u fuking pussy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i rather ride my bike den la bieja con colorete that u have pussy


*next time I see u ridin ur bike around ur crib ima break ur face remember that*
[/quote]

:uh: wow


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 3 2009, 05:23 PM~14663725
> *what time is a good time to start getting there
> *


Ten is good


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593860
> *MONDAY AUGUST 3rd  IS THE NEXT  "MAJESTICS MONDAY"  AT EXOTIC TATTOOS
> 
> LAST MONTH IT WAS GOOD LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 3 2009, 04:11 PM~14662872
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 93brougham, Who Productions, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, R.O CUTTY, EXECUTION, lalo22, Made You A Hater, mr.regal, LOWLYFEPHILL, lylorly
> 
> ...


que bola......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo whos gonna b out there 2night


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 06:09 PM~14664225
> *yo whos gonna b out there 2night
> *


Tha RIDERS will be!!  :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DAMN I WISH I HAD 1600 RIGHT NOW 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1300583259.html


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 12:42 PM~14660786
> *:angry: .......................................................................
> *


You know i still got love for you *****........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Just busting your balls every now and again......  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i'm talkin bout........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 03:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD KARNAL


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 3 2009, 06:17 PM~14664302
> *
> You know i still got love for you *****........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Just busting your balls every now and again......   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


u still my *****


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 04:38 PM~14663207
> *come tru u fukin pussy layitlow thug and come on ur ride like u call it
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14663085
> *can we all just get along
> *


4real but dat ni99a always on here actin a fool n startin shit wit ppl homie


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## 954 motoring tsp (Jul 30, 2009)

1 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 09:36 PM~14664481
> *u still my *****
> *


evil you sound like a straight dude.it was cool to talk out the misunderstanding i had towards you.alright homie stay up...................


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 02:37 PM~14661380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn where them hoes at


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 3 2009, 08:05 PM~14665535
> *damn where them hoes at
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo the hangout was a good turn out


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305, :wave: wat up boss hows everything


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 03:36 PM~14661973
> *cuz she enough booty to give to every flat bitch in hialeah  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 11:53 PM~14666224
> *DANNY305, :wave:  wat up boss hows everything
> *


all is good homie just been chilling was in naples so been lost got back on last thrusday


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 3 2009, 09:11 PM~14666485
> *all is good homie just been chilling was in naples so been lost got back on last thrusday
> *


str8


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14661285
> *Just the beginning stage of ALOOOOT of work to come on this roof.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good j


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> very n!ce.... cant wait to see patterns on that tre'
> [/b]


thanx alot :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Aug 3 2009, 06:18 PM~14664315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2009, 06:16 PM~14662916
> *call me bitch .....786 222 1297 let see how much your chin can hold ...... lets meet up ........*


ummmm can we have a camera on scene for this please :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 3 2009, 09:05 PM~14665535
> *damn where them hoes at
> *


ive been to that river in DR. its in jara bacoa. thjat hoes amazing


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2009, 01:37 PM~14661380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 4 2009, 01:25 AM~14667582
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: I see you will let her ride in the caddys


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Aug 3 2009, 11:34 PM~14666870
> *ummmm can we have a camera on scene for this please  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: 


Anyone know the correct date for Dub show??? Dubmagazine.com has 2 different dates!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonight hangout was good!!!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Lacman84, tukin24s, *Tru2DaGame*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 93brougham

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOOD NIGHT MIAMI.......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *IN YA MOUF*

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Aug 3 2009, 08:41 PM~14666046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT, C YALL AT THE NEXT ONE!!   THE WINNER OF THE "DADE COUNTY RIDAZ" SHIRT WAS ALVARO FROM UCE WITH THAT CLEAN ASS DONK   AND THE WINNER OF THE AIRBRUSH TATTOO IS LEXxxtacy


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 4 2009, 01:28 AM~14668280
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, IN YA MOUF
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sup fool..


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 3 2009, 06:53 PM~14663421
> *whats up i got a sand blaster for sale if you're interested.  :cheesy:
> *


LOL, PM me your cell number I lost all my numbers


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14667292
> *ive been to that river in DR. its in jara bacoa. thjat hoes amazing
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

Whats up miami looking for a 94 fleetwood rear bumper and fillers.
If anybody knows where to find one or has one 4sale hit me up 
Thanks


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:around:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 3 2009, 11:41 PM~14668366
> *   THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT, C YALL AT THE NEXT ONE!!                                                                                                THE WINNER OF THE "DADE COUNTY RIDAZ" SHIRT WAS ALVARO FROM UCE WITH THAT CLEAN ASS DONK      AND THE WINNER OF THE AIRBRUSH TATTOO IS LEXxxtacy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 08:41 PM~14666046
> *yo the hangout was a  good turn out
> *


where were u at, lazzzz?! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 4 2009, 07:26 AM~14669687
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :scrutinize: :tongue: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 4 2009, 06:33 AM~14669732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a lex theres laz in the back taking the pic of the cars...LOL...!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 10:28 AM~14669697
> *:scrutinize:  :tongue:  :buttkick:
> *


:guns:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, chevyboy01, LIL ROLY™, 93brougham, Who Productions, tru6lu305
QUE BOLA PUTA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 4 2009, 07:43 AM~14669802
> *a lex theres laz in the back taking the pic of the cars...LOL...!
> *


LOL....AAHH, OK OK :biggrin: THAT NI99A DIDN'T SAY WASSUP 2 ME..THATS FUKD UP!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 4 2009, 07:48 AM~14669832
> *:guns:
> *


U IS A HATERRRRRRRRRRRR :twak: :no:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

SNOOP DOGG AT OPIUM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjrzVTnjqqA
SEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE THERE FROM MIAMI 
(LAYITLOW) THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND FOR THOSE WHO BOOK THE VIP TABLE WE JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS ! GOODTIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 11:28 AM~14670099
> *U IS A HATERRRRRRRRR :twak:  :no:
> *


:no: :no: :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 08:26 AM~14670085
> *LOL....AAHH, OK OK :biggrin: THAT NI99A DIDN'T SAY WASSUP 2 ME..THATS FUKD UP!
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: i saw u wen u got there after that it was like u was casper str8 ghost lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up miami


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 4 2009, 10:03 AM~14670347
> *wat up miami
> *


what up homie still working on that 57 chevy


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody selling a fleetwood i got 3g


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

havet worked on it yet im working on my pontiac


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

JuiCeD XtReMe, Fleetwood 305, sucio138, LeXxTaCy, 93brougham :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 4 2009, 12:12 PM~14670404
> *JuiCeD XtReMe, Fleetwood 305, sucio138, LeXxTaCy, 93brougham :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 4 2009, 09:03 AM~14670346
> *lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: i saw u wen u got there after that it was like u was casper str8 ghost lol
> *


I WAS WIT CHICHO FROM MAJESTICS...RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE TATTOO SHOP..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 4 2009, 09:05 AM~14670357
> *what up homie still working on that  57 chevy
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 4 2009, 09:12 AM~14670404
> *JuiCeD XtReMe, Fleetwood 305, sucio138, LeXxTaCy, 93brougham :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Aug 3 2009, 07:53 PM~14665357
> *evil you sound like a straight dude.it was cool to talk out the misunderstanding i had towards you.alright homie stay up...................
> *


  u got my number holla at me at any time....... :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 12:27 PM~14670500
> *I WAS WIT CHICHO FROM MAJESTICS...RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE TATTOO SHOP..
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


He finally couldn't resist the inevitable?
:cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 09:27 AM~14670500
> *I WAS WIT CHICHO FROM MAJESTICS...RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE TATTOO SHOP..
> *


i was by the entrance with the club :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2009, 09:35 AM~14670573
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> He finally couldn't resist the inevitable?
> :cheesy:
> *


what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 12:43 PM~14670642
> *what's that supposed to mean?
> *



That he didn't know he was in it but everyone knew he was. lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 AM~14670669
> *That he didn't know he was in it but everyone knew he was. lol
> *


ummm....what was he in?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *Born 2 Die, 93brougham*

:burn:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 11:55 AM~14670738
> *ummm....what was he in?
> *


majestics


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, JohnnyBoy, COUPE DE BEAR, lowbikeon20z, Born 2 Die
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 4 2009, 12:57 PM~14670757
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Born 2 Die, 93brougham
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:

Post the picture :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 4 2009, 10:01 AM~14670791
> *majestics
> *


oooo okkkk...lol


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2009, 12:03 PM~14670807
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ill see when i could work on the truck cuz between work n this tat i cant do shit lol


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 12:06 PM~14670831
> *oooo okkkk...lol
> *


lol yea


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 01:06 PM~14670831
> *oooo okkkk...lol
> *



And what I meant is that he was trying to start his own club "Unforgettable Riders", but everyone knew he would eventually end up in Majestics.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2009, 01:07 PM~14670845
> *And what I meant is that he was trying to start his own club "Unforgettable Riders", but everyone knew he would eventually end up in Majestics.
> *



:yes: :yes: 

opa-locka customs... :biggrin:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7 8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: 

ALSO THERES GONNA BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND CHILL NO DRAMA, NO PEELING OUT!!!!!!

THE PREVIOUS ONES HAVE BEEN GOOD SO LETS KEEP IT UP


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICTURES FROM THE PREVIOUS HANGOUT


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 10:56 AM~14671339
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey ma wuts good? 

Hey miami :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hallandale 
hialeah
hollywood


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 4 2009, 10:59 AM~14671363
> *Hey ma wuts good?
> 
> Hey miami :wave:
> *


working like a slave..lol. y tu?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

que la vergaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 11:04 AM~14671408
> *working like a slave..lol. y tu?
> *


Nuthin here at the crib bored baby sitting lol.. I wish I was workin lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 4 2009, 11:13 AM~14671484
> *Nuthin here at the crib bored baby sitting lol.. I wish I was workin lol
> *


yea, i feel u..i am bored as well. u aint working??


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 11:15 AM~14671497
> *yea, i feel u..i am bored as well. u aint working??
> *


Naw I wish... so if theyre hiring at ur job hit me up! Lol..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 4 2009, 11:19 AM~14671541
> *Naw I wish... so if theyre hiring at ur job hit me up! Lol..
> *


u willing to commute all the way over here to hallandale beach? if so, i got u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 4 2009, 11:25 AM~14671598
> *u willing to commute all the way over here to hallandale beach? if so, i got u :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sure why not? Lol I need some time away from hialeah lol.. Imma message u my number..


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 4 2009, 10:38 AM~14671132
> *CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7  8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> 
> ALSO THERES GONNA BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 4 2009, 11:30 AM~14671642
> *Sure why not? Lol I need some time away from hialeah lol.. Imma message u my number..
> *


aight lil mama...let me check my pm's


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 4 2009, 02:38 PM~14671729
> *:burn:
> *


SUP WIT DA AVI? :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

que la varga :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 4 2009, 12:09 PM~14672032
> *que la varga  :wave:
> *


slackerrr :no:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO.

QUE PASO PERRO LOCO.....
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 4 2009, 01:09 PM~14672032
> *que la varga  :wave:
> *


get 2 work buddy


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

flaco whens da shop opening


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, esanchez, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, all-eyez-onme, MISTER ED, carlows, rasta mon, Florida City, 06hemiram, JohnnyBoy, ripsta85 que pedo loco. puta :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Aug 4 2009, 03:56 PM~14672471
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, esanchez, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, all-eyez-onme, MISTER ED, carlows, rasta mon, Florida City, 06hemiram, JohnnyBoy, ripsta85    que pedo loco. puta :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


QUE PASO MAJE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 4 2009, 12:47 PM~14672375
> *get 2 work buddy
> *


LOL...WELL, WELL, WELL....LOOK WHO IT IS... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 4 2009, 12:28 PM~14670510
> * u got my number holla at me at any time.......  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WUZZZAAAAA MIAMI!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

shits slow ass fuck


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

MACKIN305...WHAT'S GOOD?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 4 2009, 01:25 PM~14672730
> *WUZZZAAAAA MIAMI!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7 8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: 

ALSO THERES GONNA BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND CHILL NO DRAMA, NO PEELING OUT!!!!!!

THE PREVIOUS ONES HAVE BEEN GOOD SO LETS KEEP IT UP


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i got a 6 pak of CORONA on that delta hopper... :nicoderm:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

where is cna customz at


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

10910 NW 138ST BAY #3 (okeechobee & turnpike) hialeah gardens....behind home depot.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo whats up guys dont forget i got the hook up on Insurance of all types.
I can get insurance for cars, house's, apartment's, and etc.
I am also able to get collector car Insurance.
Also if ne one is buying a crib my job can help u out with the mortgage.

LMK


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 2 2009, 03:34 PM~14653406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God Damn Thats Gotta Hurt :uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 4 2009, 10:05 AM~14670823
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Post the picture  :cheesy:
> *


hahaha :ugh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

mr.regal, LOWLYFE62, BrownSoul85, 93brougham, Miami305Rida, COUPE DE BEAR, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

wut dey do hoe...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Aug 4 2009, 03:24 PM~14673949
> *wut dey do hoe...
> *


yo yall goin out there friday to the hangout


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 4 2009, 06:29 PM~14673988
> *yo yall goin out there friday to the hangout
> *


yea ima be out ready to SWANG!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Aug 4 2009, 03:45 PM~14674129
> *yea ima  be out  ready to SWANG!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Aug 4 2009, 04:45 PM~14674129
> *yea ima  be out  ready to SWANG!!!
> *


el ***** 2, 4 a 12pack  and i still d king :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

chicho don't be late....


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

es el ***** anyone who has a hopper or hidro shop is invited to come on over and join now you got to show what you got (classic angels/hopping crew.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 4 2009, 09:03 AM~14670346
> *lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: i saw u wen u got there after that it was like u was casper str8 ghost lol
> *


x2 :yessad:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 4 2009, 03:29 PM~14673988
> *yo yall goin out there friday to the hangout
> *


u coming with me ?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Does any1 have dust plates for 24's?


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 4 2009, 03:04 PM~14673146
> *i got a 6 pak of CORONA on that delta hopper... :nicoderm:
> *


IT JUST HAPPENED TO BE I TRADED DA DELTA FOR 12 PACK LAST WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good miami


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 4 2009, 02:04 PM~14673146
> *i got a 6 pak of CORONA on that delta hopper... :nicoderm:
> *


   Ill throw in an UP ALL NITE "DADE COUNTY RIDAZ" shirt to the winner of the hop if its cool with CNA


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i hope we get some hoppers out there... :dunno:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SHIT IF WE BETTIN DRINKS I GOT A BOTTLE ON THEM CLASSIC ANGELS


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 4 2009, 05:22 PM~14675111
> *    Ill throw in an UP ALL NITE  "DADE COUNTY RIDAZ" shirt to the winner of the hop if its cool with CNA
> *


YEA BRO ITS KOOL


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 4 2009, 05:27 PM~14675179
> *i hope we get some hoppers out there... :dunno:
> *


THERES TWO ALREADY ON THE LIST


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 4 2009, 06:43 PM~14675332
> *THERES TWO ALREADY ON THE LIST
> *


 NA THE CAR AINT READY FOR FRIDAY...


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i guess we gotta make a wet t shirt contest..... :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 4 2009, 04:47 PM~14674778
> *u coming with me ?
> *


yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, 95rangeron14z, Born 2 Die, CALVIN, R.O CUTTY, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LIL ROLY™, ELEGANCECC96, bigvic66

SUP :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

, STRAIGHT PIMPIN,, LIL ROLY™, 95rangeron14z, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: wats poppin


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7 8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: 

ALSO THERES GONNA BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND CHILL NO DRAMA, NO PEELING OUT!!!!!!

THE PREVIOUS ONES HAVE BEEN GOOD SO LETS KEEP IT UP


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

:biggrin: wuz up hopping crew


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

7 Members: R.O CUTTY, LIL ROLY™,* 2-Face '64,* chevyboy01, carsavvy305, CNA CUSTOMZ, *mr.regal*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Damn that's fucked up Flaco told me about that one @ work.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 2-Face '64, *R.O CUTTY*, slash, plenty money regal, carsavvy305, chevyboy01, CNA CUSTOMZ, mr.regal

OH SHIT...


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 4 2009, 06:48 PM~14675999
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 2-Face '64, R.O CUTTY, slash, plenty money regal, carsavvy305, chevyboy01, CNA CUSTOMZ, mr.regal
> 
> ...


waz good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

JuiCeD XtReMe

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 4 2009, 06:43 PM~14675953
> *:biggrin: wuz up hopping crew
> *



*
PLENTY MONEY REGAL COMOOOOOOOOOOO??????????*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 4 2009, 04:33 PM~14674609
> *es el ***** anyone who has a hopper or hidro shop is invited to come on over and join now you got to show what you got (classic angels/hopping crew.
> *




:ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Lowridergame305, *IIMPALAA*, $Mykel$, Slow N Low, CADILLAC D, carsavvy305, illmatic1125, *CNA CUSTOMZ*, 954 motoring tsp, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, *LIL ROLY™*

WUTZ GOING ON?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THE CAR ABOVE











 chillin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 4 2009, 10:15 PM~14676296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl what up miami


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 4 2009, 06:01 PM~14674910
> *Does any1 have dust plates for 24's?
> *


we will have some soon but call speed n truck world might tax u but 
day have them


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 4 2009, 10:06 AM~14670363
> *anybody selling a fleetwood i got 3g
> *


theres a ***** selling his for $3000 its juiced tho ima talk to him and ill let you kno if he still got it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 4 2009, 02:41 PM~14671766
> *SUP WIT DA AVI? :biggrin:
> *


what about it :biggrin: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 4 2009, 08:22 PM~14677037
> *what about it  :biggrin:
> .
> .
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:13 PM~14676923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was at the hang out thats one of the cleanest Fleetwoods around


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, 4RMDABOTTOM305, bigchevysandbusas, *GRAND HUSTLE*



 :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

:biggrin:







CHICO WERE DA HOES AT *****


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 4 2009, 09:03 PM~14677554
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lowridergame305, 4RMDABOTTOM305, bigchevysandbusas, GRAND HUSTLE
> :biggrin:
> *


sup pimp


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 4 2009, 07:49 PM~14676648
> *we will have some soon but call speed n truck world might tax u but
> day have them
> *


Oh alright cool thanks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 4 2009, 09:14 PM~14677701
> *sup pimp
> *




bored ass fuck at da crib watching nothin but re runz on the tube lol yall get to finish the cut


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Aug 5 2009, 12:11 AM~14677671
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


EL BICHO.. :nicoderm:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 4 2009, 07:04 PM~14676182
> *
> 
> WUTZ GOING ON?
> *


Nuthin just str8 chillin.. I just came 4rm checkers nd our buddies that work there were askin me where the fuck have we been that we don't go by there after the hangouts anymore.. Nd as I was leaving robert was pulllin in thru the drive thru..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, 954 motoring tsp, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 4RMDABOTTOM305, *fuckTHErest*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Damn this fuckin sucks....This not miami or anything but shit**


PITBULL HYDRAULICS *

6 inches of rain in 75 minutes ... 





































http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=196942&st=8020


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

maybe hopping on friday see if we get her done shes sitin 3


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

2003 gsxr 600 alstare 40th aniversiry polished frame and swing arm 9" extend swingarm lowered hotbodies custom undertail yanashiki exast and much more and 11,300 miles asking $4500


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 5 2009, 01:05 AM~14678421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 954 motoring tsp (Jul 30, 2009)

Wusssssah fam, your boy Solo, BROWARD COUNTY 954 Motoring has its own Hydraulic line , try the new T. S. P. pump, a pistion pump, with a BROUGHAM kit on it, Strongest Piston Pump Available!!, hit us up when u want to slam bumper, 954 motoring, One Stop Shop! .... 954-854-3160


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Aug 4 2009, 05:30 PM~14673437
> *Yo whats up guys dont forget i got the hook up on Insurance of all types.
> I can get insurance for cars, house's, apartment's, and etc.
> I am also able to get collector car Insurance.
> ...


Can you get boat insurance?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

good morning everyone :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 5 2009, 05:51 AM~14680465
> *wats up miami
> *


what's good? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 12:37 AM~14677992
> *Damn this fuckin sucks....This not miami or anything but shit
> PITBULL HYDRAULICS
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 08:34 AM~14680401
> *good morning everyone :wave: :biggrin:
> *


  Morning....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Morning :cheesy:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi you fine miami girls


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 4 2009, 08:42 PM~14677284
> *that was at the hang out thats one of the cleanest Fleetwoods around
> *


loco esa cochinada esta lindo :worship:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Blah im bored.. 

Que La Verga LOCO :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Dammit why does my old default pic keep coming out? :angry: :dunno:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

this shit is dead


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 5 2009, 07:16 AM~14680771
> *hi  you fine miami girls
> *


HI! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

JuiCeD XtReMe , LeXxTaCy , tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUPP...HOW U DOIN??


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 08:06 AM~14681148
> *SUPP...HOW U DOIN??
> *


Im good, chillin.... a lil bored 2 as u can see.. Nd u?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Same shit i havent been on in a few days so i was seeing if anything new was going on...but same ol shit...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

2-Face '64,


sup ivan


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

O :wave: , Ivan :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 08:09 AM~14681182
> *Same shit i havent been on in a few days so i was seeing if anything new was going on...but same ol shit...
> *


Yea me 2.. Sadly 2 say that sometimes the only interestin shit that goes on here is the drama or even paintballin lol..


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yep..at least i found out about the hangout friday nite ....hopefully it better than the wednesday nite ones


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 5 2009, 09:13 AM~14681214
> *O :wave: , Ivan :wave:
> *


:wave: its yesi!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 08:16 AM~14681253
> *yep..at least i found out about the hangout friday nite ....hopefully it better than the wednesday nite ones
> *


The wednesday ones aren't so bad.. There's just times that they're full nd times that they're dead.. Lets see how friday goes.. Thank god there's also a hangout on fridays cuz at time there aint shit 2 do.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 07:48 AM~14681004
> * this shit is dead
> *


YUP...SURE IS, MA!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 08:04 AM~14681139
> *JuiCeD XtReMe , LeXxTaCy , tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 5 2009, 11:18 AM~14681266
> *:wave: its yesi!
> *


Woops :cheesy: well hello to u too :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

last wednesday was ok ...at least someone hopped...this monday was ok ...but i gotta drive from cutler rigde to 27ave so it really suks when its dead


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 5 2009, 11:21 AM~14681300
> *Woops  :cheesy:  well hello to u too :wave:
> *


  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 5 2009, 10:21 AM~14681299
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



hey u supp


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: LeXxTaCy, Lady2-Face '64, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 95rangeron14z, JohnnyBoy


SUPPPPPP PPL


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 08:24 AM~14681329
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S GOOD WIT U?!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

aqui seein wuts new in miami fest


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 5 2009, 11:23 AM~14681319
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: LeXxTaCy, Lady2-Face '64, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 95rangeron14z, JohnnyBoy
> SUPPPPPP PPL
> *


Who r u :dunno:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 5 2009, 08:30 AM~14681373
> *Who r u :dunno:
> *


HEY..UR WAK!  WHERE'S MY ICE CREAM?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN MIA


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 5 2009, 11:31 AM~14681383
> *HEY..UR WAK!  WHERE'S MY ICE CREAM?
> *


You want it??

It's right here...

























































:buttkick:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 5 2009, 10:43 AM~14681475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 08:16 AM~14681253
> *yep..at least i found out about the hangout friday nite ....hopefully it better than the wednesday nite ones
> *


WELL THATS BECAUSE EVERYBODY DECIDES TO COME OUT IN THEY DAILY INSTEAD .THE THING IS THAT THE WEDNESDAY HANGOUT IS WEEKLY.. FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT, AND MONDAY HANGOUT, ARE ONCE A MONTH. SO IN ORDER FOR THE WEDNESDAY NIGHT HANGOUT TO BE BETTER. I GUESS ILL JUST CHANGE IT TO ONCE A MONTH TOO... WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i kno everyone comes out in there daily i posted that shit up a while back ..i personal do because im workin on my whip..but i know alot of ppl out there got there low los at the house n just dont bring them out.....sounds like a good idea


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK ABOUT THAT. DOING WEDNESDAY HANGOUT ONCE A MONTH. THE SECOND WEEK OF THE MONTH. MONDAY HANGOUT IS THE FIRST MONDAY. THE FOLLOWING WEEK WEDNESDAY. AND CNA SHOULD DO THE 3RD WEEK OF THE MONTH. SO LIKE THAT WE LL HAVE SOMEWHERE DIFFERENT TO RIDE OUT TO WEEKLY...*


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

sounds good to me...got my vote


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 4 2009, 12:24 PM~14672183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ..... HAD A GOOD AS TIME WIT MY DAWG LUIS!!....AND MY BOY DOUBLE O COMING THRU LIKE A G!....ITS SOMETIMES GOOD PUTTING CARS TO THE SIDE AND JUST ENJOYING LIFE!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds good Dre..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 09:26 AM~14681850
> *Sounds good Dre..
> *


YEAH IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT IT. CAUSE PEOPLE TEND TO GET BORED OF THE SAME THING EVERY WEEK. I KNOW I DO. THATS WHY SOMETIMES IM NOT EVEN HERE. AND LIKE THAT PEOPLE ARE GONNA WANNA TAKE THEY WHIP OUT.
*THE HANGOUT STILL GOING DOWN TONITE. THE NEXT ONE WILL BE THESECOND WEDNESDAY OF SEPTEMBER. ACTUALLY ITS GONNA BE A WEEK AFTER THE MONDAY HANG OUT. SO THAT FALLS ON THE 16TH OF SEPTEMBER*


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

BORN 2 DIE! WHAT'S POPPIN'!? :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 5 2009, 09:38 AM~14681960
> *BORN 2 DIE! WHAT'S POPPIN'!? :biggrin:
> *


wat up ma im here chilling waiting for ma barber to get to the shop for i could go get a cut :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 09:19 AM~14681794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 12:44 PM~14682015
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thankz


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 14 2009, 08:36 PM~14476391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 09:38 AM~14681959
> *YEAH IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT IT. CAUSE PEOPLE TEND TO GET BORED OF THE SAME THING EVERY WEEK. I KNOW I DO. THATS WHY SOMETIMES IM NOT EVEN HERE. AND LIKE THAT PEOPLE ARE GONNA WANNA TAKE THEY WHIP OUT.
> THE HANGOUT STILL GOING DOWN TONITE. THE NEXT ONE WILL BE THESECOND WEDNESDAY OF SEPTEMBER. ACTUALLY ITS GONNA BE A WEEK AFTER THE MONDAY HANG OUT. SO THAT FALLS ON THE 16TH OF SEPTEMBER
> *


Hopefully it all turns out great.. We already have hangouts set 4 the first three weeks. Lets see if we find 1 for the last week of the month 2 finish the set..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 09:19 AM~14681794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  parse como tu punes esa porqueria en tres rueda.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 5 2009, 09:10 AM~14681717
> *:0  :0  :0 ..... HAD A GOOD AS TIME WIT MY DAWG LUIS!!....AND MY BOY DOUBLE O COMING THRU LIKE A G!....ITS SOMETIMES GOOD PUTTING CARS TO THE SIDE AND JUST ENJOYING LIFE!!!... :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM well come back to LAYITLOW.................................................... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 10:24 AM~14682525
> *Hopefully it all turns out great.. We already have hangouts set 4 the first three weeks. Lets see if we find 1 for the last week of the month 2 finish the set..
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WE NEED A SAT NITE HANGOUT


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 09:44 AM~14682015
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THERE YOU GO ABOUT TIME WATSON YOU POST A PIC OF DRE'S CAR :biggrin: 
WHAT'S THAT IN THE BACK WINDOW :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 10:27 AM~14682560
> *WE NEED A SAT NITE HANGOUT
> *


  man its brought up a few times up on this we can do da grove or at waston island beach bound :dunno: lets make it can happen dats all we need to cap it off a sat hangout


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 10:27 AM~14682560
> *WE NEED A SAT NITE HANGOUT
> *


Yezzir :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 96' lincoln, 305low, *Que la verga LOCO*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *lowbikeon20z*, JuiCeD XtReMe, LeXxTaCy, sucio138



te cambio el carro por un chicle loco! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 5 2009, 10:33 AM~14682644
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 96' lincoln, 305low, Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z, JuiCeD XtReMe, LeXxTaCy, sucio138
> te cambio el carro por un chicle loco!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up big pimpen :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 5 2009, 10:30 AM~14682605
> * man its brought up a few times up on this we can do da grove or at waston island beach bound  :dunno: lets make it can happen dats all we need to cap it off a sat hangout
> *


Watson island wouldn't be such a bad idea.. But would they let us have a hangout there without the cops fuckin with us? As for the grove its been yrs since there was a hangout there nd it use be good 2 but would they also let us have 1 there 2?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 10:35 AM~14682667
> *Watson island wouldn't be such a bad idea.. But would they let us have a hangout there without the cops fuckin with us? As for the grove its been yrs since there was a hangout there nd it use be good 2 but would they also let us have 1 there 2?
> *


  i agree wit u wit the cops ,but we gotta give it a try n rideout ,we done it before n just try to hide from those city of mia cops theres a park like 5mins away from da grove :dunno:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 5 2009, 10:24 AM~14682526
> *   parse como tu punes esa porqueria en tres rueda.
> *


LO CAMBIE POR LA PORQUERIA BLANCA DEL LADO :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THE ONLY PORB WITH DEM SPOTS IS THAT THERE ALWAYS A FCK UP IN THE CROWD THAT WANTS TO PEEL OUT OR USE THERE TRAIN HORNS OR BLAST THERE MUSIC WITH THEM DUMB ASS OUTSIDE SPEAKERS THAT SHIT IS SOOOOOOOO PLAYED OUT


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 10:42 AM~14682764
> *LO CAMBIE POR LA PORQUERIA BLANCA DEL LADO :biggrin:
> *


queito parse!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 09:00 AM~14681619
> *WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK ABOUT THAT. DOING WEDNESDAY HANGOUT ONCE A MONTH. THE SECOND WEEK OF THE MONTH. MONDAY HANGOUT IS THE FIRST MONDAY. THE FOLLOWING WEEK WEDNESDAY. AND CNA SHOULD DO THE 3RD WEEK OF THE MONTH. SO LIKE THAT WE LL HAVE SOMEWHERE DIFFERENT TO RIDE OUT TO WEEKLY...
> *


sounds good to me   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

LO CAMBIE POR LA PORQUERIA BLANCA DEL LADO 

NICE :angry:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

AND MAYBE THE 4TH WEEK OF THE MONTH. A THURSDAY OR SOMETHING. BROWARD CUSTOMS COULD DO SOMETHING. WHAT YOU THINK GALLO1111 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FUZZY I CAN DO SAT NIGHTS AT FAT LUIS'S LET ME KNOW I WILL START IT UP ITS RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE SHOP ON HALLADALE BEACH YOU CAN'T MISS IT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea but isn't there a cop that's always posted up in watson island? As 4 the grove, the park might be a good idea.. all this is just a matter of who goes or not.. Cuz ppl will say yea they'll go but it never happens.. How I see it is if u can make the monday nd wednesday hangouts work I don't see why we can't make the sat nite ones work 2


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 11:27 AM~14682560
> *WE NEED A SAT NITE HANGOUT
> *


Were thinking about a Sunday nite hangout at the shop when we open .


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

I THINK IT SOUNDS GOOD !


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 5 2009, 12:33 PM~14682644
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 96' lincoln, 305low, Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z, JuiCeD XtReMe, LeXxTaCy, sucio138
> te cambio el carro por un chicle loco!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what up????? u been lost


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 10:57 AM~14682934
> *AND MAYBE THE 4TH WEEK OF THE MONTH. A THURSDAY OR SOMETHING. BROWARD CUSTOMS COULD DO SOMETHING. WHAT YOU THINK GALLO1111 :biggrin:
> *


That sounds good 2.. Nd well all kno that on fridays there's always gonna be towers.. Thursday definitely needs a hangout lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THE LAST WEEK OF THE MONTH :biggrin: 
DONE I LIKE. DOES EVERY BODY ELSE AGREE?? AT LEAST YALL COULD BE SURE THE COPS WONT MESS WITH US IN ANY OF THESE HANGOUTS....
*1ST MONDAY-EXOTIC TATTOOS
2ND WEDSNESDAY-INKSTINCT TATTOO
3RD FRIDAY-CNA????????????????????
4TH THURSDAY-BROWARD CUSTOMS*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 10:57 AM~14682934
> *AND MAYBE THE 4TH WEEK OF THE MONTH. A THURSDAY OR SOMETHING. BROWARD CUSTOMS COULD DO SOMETHING. WHAT YOU THINK GALLO1111 :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD LETS DO IT


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SOUNDS GOOD CLOSE THE DEAL...N LETS RIDE!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 11:04 AM~14683024
> *THE LAST WEEK OF THE MONTH :biggrin:
> DONE I LIKE. DOES EVERY BODY ELSE AGREE?? AT LEAST YALL COULD BE SURE THE COPS WONT MESS WITH US IN ANY OF THESE HANGOUTS....
> 1ST MONDAY-EXOTIC TATTOOS
> ...


NICE HOW YOU HAVE IT ALL PLANED OUT I LIKE THAT VERY SMART


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: downsouthplaya, JuiCeD XtReMe, lowbikeon20z, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, 64SSVERT


SUPPP FLACO


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 5 2009, 11:06 AM~14683040
> *NICE HOW YOU HAVE IT ALL PLANED OUT I LIKE THAT VERY SMART
> *


I HAVE MY THINKING CAP ON TODAY. JUST TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:02 AM~14682997
> *Were thinking about a Sunday nite hangout at the shop when we open .
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 11:04 AM~14683024
> *THE LAST WEEK OF THE MONTH :biggrin:
> DONE I LIKE. DOES EVERY BODY ELSE AGREE?? AT LEAST YALL COULD BE SURE THE COPS WONT MESS WITH US IN ANY OF THESE HANGOUTS....
> 1ST MONDAY-EXOTIC TATTOOS
> ...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Well great! Lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HEY IM DOWN FOR WHAT EVER I CAN FIT AT LEAST 100 CARS WHERE IM AT BUT I WOULD HAVE TO MAKE IT A CHIRTY EVENT FOR (AUTISM) IF THAT COOL.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 11:11 AM~14683121
> *Well great! Lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 11:11 AM~14683121
> *Well great! Lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 12:07 PM~14683057
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: downsouthplaya, JuiCeD XtReMe, lowbikeon20z, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, 64SSVERT
> SUPPP FLACO
> *


What's the deal pimp . U going 2nite ?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I DUNNO YET , N U??


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:02 AM~14682997
> *Were thinking about a Sunday nite hangout at the shop when we open .
> *


  man the more hangouts the betta  to keep the mia car scene alive!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 12:07 PM~14683065
> *I HAVE MY THINKING CAP ON TODAY. JUST TODAY :biggrin:
> *


Lmao . Onlyn2 day .  . What's the deal dre .


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 AM~14683065
> *I HAVE MY THINKING CAP ON TODAY. JUST TODAY :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE SAT NIGHT BETTER


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 5 2009, 11:01 AM~14682985
> *Yea but isn't there a cop that's always posted up in watson island? As 4 the grove, the park might be a good idea.. all this is just a matter of who goes or not.. Cuz ppl will say yea they'll go but it never happens.. How I see it is if u can make the monday nd wednesday hangouts work I don't see why we can't make the sat nite ones work 2
> *


  some people its hard for them in the weekdays cuz of family n work the next morning,a sat or sunday hangout would be nice its just gettin the word out about the grove!! am try to get that extact address on that public park at the grove


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:20 AM~14683234
> *Lmao . Onlyn2 day .    . What's the deal dre .
> *


AQUI BRO SAME OL THING. ASIENDO BRUJERIA PA QUE ENTREN LOS CLIENTES :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SAT NITE DOES SOUND BETTER ..HOW DEEP IN BROWARD IS THAT SHOP??


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 11:25 AM~14683283
> *SAT NITE DOES SOUND BETTER ..HOW DEEP IN BROWARD IS THAT SHOP??
> *


OFF OF 95 HALLANDALE BEACH NEXT TO CHEETA


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 5 2009, 01:29 PM~14683319
> *OFF OF 95 HALLANDALE BEACH NEXT TO CHEETA
> *



THATS A GOOD SPOT FOR SAT NITE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 11:29 AM~14683324
> *THATS A GOOD SPOT FOR SAT NITE
> *


LET ME KNOW WE CAN DO IT


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

im down...post it up lets see how many ppl come thru


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OK I SPOKE TO CNA AND THEY COULD ONLY DO THE HANGOUT THE FIRST FRIDAY OF EVERY MONTH. SO THAT MEANS THERES GONNA BE TWO HANGOUTS THAT WEEK. UNLESS OMAR COULD DO IT THE FOLLOWING MONDAY. IM ACTUALLY WAITING ON OMAR TO CALL ME SO WE COULD TALK ABOUT IT.. SO LIKE THAT THE WEDNESDAY ONE COULD BE THE 3RD WEDNESDAY


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

sounds good let me kno if i can help in any way


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 11:33 AM~14683369
> *OK I SPOKE TO CNA AND THEY COULD ONLY DO THE HANGOUT THE FIRST FRIDAY OF EVERY MONTH. SO THAT MEANS THERES GONNA BE TWO HANGOUTS THAT WEEK. UNLESS OMAR COULD DO IT THE FOLLOWING MONDAY. IM ACTUALLY WAITING ON OMAR TO CALL ME SO WE COULD TALK ABOUT IT.. SO LIKE THAT THE WEDNESDAY ONE COULD BE THE 3RD WEDNESDAY
> *


homie diz my end up lookin like in cali :biggrin: a diff hangout every orther day of the week this is wat we need in mia :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 5 2009, 01:36 PM~14683397
> *homie diz my end up lookin like in cali  :biggrin: a diff hangout every orther day of the week this is wat we need in mia :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THERE AINT THAT MANY SHOWS OUT HERE. MIGHT AS WELL DO OUR STREET SHOWS. BUT THE BEST PART IS THE CRUISING PART. IS NOT JUST ABOUT PARKING YOUR CAR AND SITTING IT ON THREE, OR JACKED UP. ITS ABOUT THE DRIVE THERE. ENJOYING YOUR RIDE


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 11:37 AM~14683408
> *:worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


  man back in the days if u rember we had a tuesday hangout a thurs n a sat , a parkin lot fill of low lows, anynody else got ideas or new spots to chill at ?????????fudrockers is 1st sat of the month :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DID N E ONE GO TO FUDDS SAT NITE...I WAS GONNA GO BUT DIDNT SEE ANYTHING POSTED I KNO HOD RODS GO OUT THERE BUT DONT KNO ABOUT LOW LOS...SOMEONE SHOULD ASK FOR PERMISSION TO MAKE A LOWRIDER NITE OUT THERE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:02 AM~14682997
> *Were thinking about a Sunday nite hangout at the shop when we open .
> *


ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 11:39 AM~14683426
> *THERE AINT THAT MANY SHOWS OUT HERE. MIGHT AS WELL DO OUR STREET SHOWS. BUT THE BEST PART IS THE CRUISING PART. IS NOT JUST ABOUT PARKING YOUR CAR AND SITTING IT ON THREE, OR JACKED UP. ITS ABOUT THE DRIVE THERE. ENJOYING YOUR RIDE
> *


  u just made a point , da joy is riden to the hangout wit ur boys in the back riden wit there low lows n pullin up to the lot n everybody lookin whos pullin up


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 5 2009, 10:59 AM~14682958
> *FUZZY  I CAN DO SAT NIGHTS AT FAT LUIS'S LET ME KNOW I WILL  START IT UP ITS  RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE SHOP ON HALLADALE BEACH YOU CAN'T MISS IT
> *


do it... that's my hood :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 11:42 AM~14683455
> *DID N E ONE GO TO FUDDS SAT NITE...I WAS GONNA GO BUT DIDNT SEE ANYTHING POSTED I KNO HOD RODS GO OUT THERE BUT DONT KNO ABOUT LOW LOS...SOMEONE SHOULD ASK FOR PERMISSION TO MAKE A LOWRIDER NITE OUT THERE
> *


  there is one or two low lows that pull up there a few big rims go out there around 9- 10 n da owner there is cool just nobody asked him for permission


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WEEKEND HANGOUT ARE ALWAYS GONNA BE BETTER THAN DURING THE WEEK ...ALOT OF PPL WORK NITES OR ARE JUST TO TIRED AFTER WORK TO RIDE OUT ...BUT LETS MAKE THIS NEW SCHEDULE OFFICAL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

remember there also the sunday hangout at carol mart witch it gets pretty pack out there and there's no problem everyone be on there own vibe


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

and theres also a shit load off parks that everyone could chill and du there own bbq and chill there with the fam and have fun a sunday afternoon


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fuds was off the chain with HOES saturday night .... nice cars too :cheesy:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 11:53 AM~14683556
> *fuds was off the chain with HOES saturday night .... nice cars too  :cheesy:
> *


its always is nice out there we always we use to go there alot wit our low lows n chill for a lil then ride out to the grove hangout in city hall


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 11:33 AM~14683369
> *OK I SPOKE TO CNA AND THEY COULD ONLY DO THE HANGOUT THE FIRST FRIDAY OF EVERY MONTH. SO THAT MEANS THERES GONNA BE TWO HANGOUTS THAT WEEK. UNLESS OMAR COULD DO IT THE FOLLOWING MONDAY. IM ACTUALLY WAITING ON OMAR TO CALL ME SO WE COULD TALK ABOUT IT.. SO LIKE THAT THE WEDNESDAY ONE COULD BE THE 3RD WEDNESDAY
> *


ITS COOL WITH ME, "MAJESTICS MONDAY" WILL BE MOVED TO THE SECOND MONDAY OF EVERY MONTH  HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS SO EVERYBODY BRINGS OUT THEIR CARS, THESE ARE LOWRIDER HANGOUTS NOT DAILY DRIVER HANGOUTS SO LETS GET OUR RIDE ON  :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

NEXT MONTH EVERYONE SHOULD MEET UP OUT THERE N THEN FROM THERE RIDE TO THE BEACH


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 5 2009, 01:56 PM~14683578
> *ITS COOL WITH ME,  "MAJESTICS MONDAY" WILL BE MOVED TO THE SECOND MONDAY OF EVERY MONTH      HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS SO EVERYBODY BRINGS OUT THEIR CARS, THESE ARE LOWRIDER HANGOUTS NOT DAILY DRIVER HANGOUTS SO LETS GET OUR RIDE ON    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 5 2009, 11:56 AM~14683578
> *ITS COOL WITH ME,  "MAJESTICS MONDAY" WILL BE MOVED TO THE SECOND MONDAY OF EVERY MONTH      HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS SO EVERYBODY BRINGS OUT THEIR CARS, THESE ARE LOWRIDER HANGOUTS NOT DAILY DRIVER HANGOUTS SO LETS GET OUR RIDE ON    :biggrin:
> *


DONE DEAL. LETS DO IT. TONITE HANGOUT STILL ON :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 11:56 AM~14683579
> *NEXT MONTH EVERYONE SHOULD MEET UP OUT THERE N THEN FROM THERE RIDE TO THE BEACH
> *


u talkin about fudrockers???i dnt know about next month cuz these bois from str8 pimpin r havin there pinic sunday sept 6?? n fudrockers is 1st sat of the month :dunno: but it does sound like a good idea n da owner does allow lowrider to come hangout


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

YEA BUT I GUESS THAT WONT WORK BUT AT LEAST THE PICNIC IS GONNA BE GOING ON CANT WAIT FOR THAT SHIT


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 11:59 AM~14683601
> *DONE DEAL.  LETS DO IT.  TONITE HANGOUT STILL ON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ANY 1 SELLIN SOME 20 OR 22 SPOKES??? LET ME KNOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 12:14 PM~14683738
> *ANY 1 SELLIN SOME 20 OR 22 SPOKES??? LET ME KNOW
> *


22" stamped DAYTONS pm me if interested...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 5 2009, 09:10 AM~14681717
> *:0  :0  :0 ..... HAD A GOOD AS TIME WIT MY DAWG LUIS!!....AND MY BOY DOUBLE O COMING THRU LIKE A G!....ITS SOMETIMES GOOD PUTTING CARS TO THE SIDE AND JUST ENJOYING LIFE!!!... :biggrin:
> *


jose let me borrow the caddy i'll let you hold the granny .... i need to bend a couple three wheels i get that urge sometimes .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 5 2009, 12:23 PM~14683271
> *AQUI BRO SAME OL THING. ASIENDO BRUJERIA PA QUE ENTREN LOS CLIENTES :biggrin:
> *


lmao. La cosa Esta de pinga.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 5 2009, 12:20 PM~14683783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin: 
i'll be there!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 11:42 AM~14683455
> *DID N E ONE GO TO FUDDS SAT NITE...I WAS GONNA GO BUT DIDNT SEE ANYTHING POSTED I KNO HOD RODS GO OUT THERE BUT DONT KNO ABOUT LOW LOS...SOMEONE SHOULD ASK FOR PERMISSION TO MAKE A LOWRIDER NITE OUT THERE
> *


u dont need permission for every 1st sat. fuddruckers... the hole lowlyfe fam. was outthere looking good with large's ride and the vert :thumbsup: you all just need to make the effort to drive there


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 5 2009, 12:00 PM~14683610
> *u talkin about fudrockers???i dnt know about next month cuz these bois from str8 pimpin r havin there pinic sunday sept 6?? n fudrockers is 1st sat of the month  :dunno: but it does sound like a good idea n da owner does allow lowrider to come hangout
> *


thats a holiday alot of ppl are going either to the beach or the keys


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 5 2009, 12:20 PM~14683783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*que bola laz!!*


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 5 2009, 02:36 PM~14683914
> *u dont need permission for every 1st sat. fuddruckers... the hole lowlyfe fam. was outthere looking good with large's ride and the vert :thumbsup: you all just need to make the effort to drive there
> *



NO SHIT I WAS TALKIN ABOUT PERMISSION TO MAKE A LOWRIDER NITE ON A DIFFERENT SAT NITE JUST FOR LOWRIDERS


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 5 2009, 12:20 PM~14683783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so its on a saturday the 5th right not the 6


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 5 2009, 12:36 PM~14683914
> *u dont need permission for every 1st sat. fuddruckers... the hole lowlyfe fam. was outthere looking good with large's ride and the vert :thumbsup: you all just need to make the effort to drive there
> *


x2 yea it gets nice out there i went this passed saturday in was good all kinds of cars just chillin :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 5 2009, 12:46 PM~14684004
> *x2 yea it gets nice out there i went this passed saturday in was good all kinds of cars just chillin  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea its nice out there very nice viarity of cars and trucks. its like towers but different at the same time.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

It's swoll in here


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 5 2009, 01:00 PM~14684139
> *It's swoll in here
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Aug 5 2009, 04:16 PM~14684312
> *:nicoderm:
> *


uffin: what's up ninja


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 5 2009, 12:00 PM~14683610
> *u talkin about fudrockers???i dnt know about next month cuz these bois from str8 pimpin r havin there pinic sunday sept 6?? n fudrockers is 1st sat of the month  :dunno: but it does sound like a good idea n da owner does allow lowrider to come hangout
> *


I ALWAYS BRING MY BUCKET OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 5 2009, 03:59 PM~14684731
> *I ALWAYS BRING MY BUCKET OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: mighty fine bucket ya got there


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 5 2009, 01:59 PM~14684731
> *I ALWAYS BRING MY BUCKET OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


  we should all come out to the fudrockers hangout plenty of space for us


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

I need a house in Miami Lakes, Hialeah, or downsouth . No perrine,homestead, or Cutler Ridge. To purchase right now, room for boat a must. pm me if you can help me out on this issue.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 12:24 PM~14683803
> *jose let me borrow the caddy i'll let you hold the granny .... i need to bend a couple three wheels i get that urge sometimes .
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LETS DO IT!!!.... I TO SOMETIMES GET THE URGE TO JUST STEP ON THE GAS!... :biggrin: YOU JUST TELL ME WHEN...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 5 2009, 12:41 PM~14683955
> *que bola laz!!
> *


chilling ma ***** aqui bored ass fuk


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 02:24 PM~14683803
> *jose let me borrow the caddy i'll let you hold the granny .... i need to bend a couple three wheels i get that urge sometimes .
> 
> 
> ...


when did you get the GN?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 5 2009, 12:43 PM~14683978
> *so its on a saturday the 5th right not the 6
> *


yea it the sat.5


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 5 2009, 02:52 PM~14685243
> *chilling ma ***** aqui bored ass fuk
> *


for real me toooooo! lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 5 2009, 03:11 PM~14685397
> *for real me toooooo! lol
> *


OYE DID U SEE DA PICS FROM YESTERDAYS SHOOT IN DA MIDDLE OFF THE NEIGHBORHOOD DEM BIEJOS THAT WERE PASSING BY ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTACKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, REST IN PEACE c.c, *~RoLl1NReGaL~, *I G0T DAT, 305low

WUZZ GOOD


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 5 2009, 12:14 PM~14683738
> *ANY 1 SELLIN SOME 20 OR 22 SPOKES??? LET ME KNOW
> *



*I GOT DAT .....20'S RIMS AND TIRES $500 FIRM ...HOLLA AT ME [email protected] *


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 5 2009, 06:48 PM~14685709
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lowridergame305, REST IN PEACE c.c, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, I G0T DAT, 305low
> 
> ...


wut it do ***** :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have august specials at kings auto  
155-80-13 hankook at 140. a set
175-70-14 hankook at 236. a set
520-13
520-14 starting at 389.00 + sh
pressure plate with any logo starts from 150. pr
pressure plate chrome 60.00
gold 85.00
inodized 52.00
extra white wall tires 14 cut tires 385.00+sh
steel braided hose#6 chrome at 25.00
gold at 40.00
hydro air dumps #8 at 365.00
reg adel dump at 249.00
reg adex 435.00
super duty adex at 495.00
titanium scrap blocks small 115.00
large 145.00
clear wammy tanks at 110.00
piston pump kit 275.00 
supreame wheels 13-14 starting at 499.00 a set

feel free to call for any question at any time 786-380-6468
or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 5 2009, 05:04 PM~14685850
> *wut it do *****  :biggrin:
> *


  a i havent 4 get u homie i want you to do some work on my ride homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice? miami lets get things hopping in the hood


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice line up homies


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

R.O CUTTY, plenty money regal, BUBBA-D, 87blazer, *2-Face '64*
:nicoderm:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 5 2009, 02:06 PM~14684798
> *:thumbsup: mighty fine bucket ya got there
> *


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

[/quote]











*Also for all the people that are coming out of town. I was able to get a decent price on rooms from holiday inn express. All you got to do is just click on the link below and book your rooms.*

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/a...equestid=501675


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 5 2009, 01:27 PM~14682569
> *THERE YOU GO ABOUT TIME WATSON YOU POST A PIC OF DRE'S CAR  :biggrin:
> WHAT'S THAT IN THE BACK WINDOW  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For sale or trade...... It has an online 6 with an original powerglide tranny.. Brand new interior great chrome and paint is good but can use a new paintjob cause of bad prep work..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14687643
> *For sale or trade...... It has an online 6 with an original powerglide tranny.. Brand new interior great chrome and paint is good but can use a new paintjob  cause of bad prep work..
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price for it pm me the price


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* MISTER ED*, REST IN PEACE c.c, sventrechevyboi, lowlyfe 93caddy,* BUBBA-D*, 64SSVERT

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 08:09 PM~14687740
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, REST IN PEACE c.c, sventrechevyboi, lowlyfe 93caddy, BUBBA-D, 64SSVERT
> 
> ...


when you coming buy to the shop homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 10:09 PM~14687740
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, MISTER ED, REST IN PEACE c.c, sventrechevyboi, lowlyfe 93caddy, BUBBA-D, 64SSVERT
> 
> ...




SAK PASE' WATZ......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 5 2009, 10:13 PM~14687789
> *when you coming buy to the shop homie
> *


  someday homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 5 2009, 10:15 PM~14687814
> *SAK PASE' WATZ......
> *


ok???????Im good sir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, BIG L.A,* HEAVErollerz90*
:biggrin: DAMN WERE YOU BEEN SIR.....LOL HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE YOU BACK FROM YOU TRIPP


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 5 2009, 09:00 PM~14687643
> *For sale or trade...... It has an online 6 with an original powerglide tranny.. Brand new interior great chrome and paint is good but can use a new paintjob  cause of bad prep work..
> 
> 
> ...


damn this shiz is dope, but i already have a project.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

qtplqC5-1Y0&feature


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 5 2009, 07:13 PM~14687789
> *when you coming buy to the shop homie
> *


Ay hector, i got a question for you. post your number so i can hit you up! 
Thanks, HUES


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14688490
> *qtplqC5-1Y0&feature
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodnite every1 :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:02 AM~14682997
> *Were thinking about a Sunday nite hangout at the shop when we open .
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*motivation*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Any lowriders or hopper owners out there interested in having there cars in the next emptybelly magazine ''PRINT'' issue hit me up for the a small photoshoot TODAY! PM me ASAP*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

morning


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

BUENOS DIAS

:wave:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 09:30 AM~14691452
> *BUENOS DIAS
> 
> :wave:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 6 2009, 06:34 AM~14691476
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 09:35 AM~14691486
> *:twak:
> *


:guns:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

WHAT'S POPPIN', EVERYONE?! DAMN, ITS AWFULLY QUIET IN THIS B*TCH! ANYBODY WENT TO THE HANGOUT LAST NIGHT? HEARD IT WAS DEAD AS FUK...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 06:53 AM~14691587
> *WHAT'S POPPIN', EVERYONE?! DAMN, ITS AWFULLY QUIET IN THIS B*TCH! ANYBODY WENT TO THE HANGOUT LAST NIGHT? HEARD IT WAS DEAD AS FUK...
> *


DEAD IS NOT EVEN THE WORD. :dunno: NOBODY WANTS TO CHILL NO MORE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Aug 5 2009, 09:28 PM~14688659
> *Ay hector, i got a question for you. post your number so i can hit you up!
> Thanks, HUES
> *


786-380-6468 anytime homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 07:30 AM~14691452
> *BUENOS DIAS
> 
> :wave:
> *


  whats up lowrider girl whats good in the hood


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 6 2009, 07:11 AM~14691689
> * whats up lowrider girl whats good in the hood
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD IN THE HOOD...HOW ABOUT U? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 6 2009, 07:05 AM~14691664
> *DEAD IS NOT EVEN THE WORD. :dunno: NOBODY WANTS TO CHILL NO MORE
> *


DAMN..THAT SUX...I THOUGHT ABOUT GOING, BUT DECIDED NOT TO...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

QUE LA VERGA :loco: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14688490
> *qtplqC5-1Y0&feature
> *


lol nice u can hear me jamming in the background...lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 06:53 AM~14691587
> *WHAT'S POPPIN', EVERYONE?! DAMN, ITS AWFULLY QUIET IN THIS B*TCH! ANYBODY WENT TO THE HANGOUT LAST NIGHT? HEARD IT WAS DEAD AS FUK...
> *


Goodmorning every1 :wave:

Well the moment I got 2 the hangout that I got off the car yea it got rated.. Which is wierd cuz that hangout never gets rated but w.e.. Lol.. 

So wuts good ppl?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 6 2009, 07:05 AM~14691664
> *DEAD IS NOT EVEN THE WORD. :dunno: NOBODY WANTS TO CHILL NO MORE
> *


we do appriciate those that did come out right dre?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 6 2009, 07:41 AM~14691834
> *lol nice u can hear me jamming in the background...lol
> *


I NEED TO FIX THAT BRAKE LIGHT. :angry: NEXT TIME THE BATTS WILL BE CHARGED. AND BIT OF SOME AIR PREASSURE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,* INKSTINCT003*, slash, LeXxTaCy, 83delta88, *DRòN*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 6 2009, 07:45 AM~14691870
> *Goodmorning every1 :wave:
> 
> Well the moment I got 2 the hangout that I got off the car yea it got rated.. Which is wierd cuz that hangout never gets rated but w.e.. Lol..
> ...


AT WHAT TIME WUZ THAT. I LEFT LIKE AT 11


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 6 2009, 07:46 AM~14691871
> *we do appriciate those that did come out right dre?
> *


YES. THEY ALL HAVE VERY NICE DAILYS. LETS HOPE THAT FRIDAYS HANGOUT THE RIDES COME OUT OF HIDDING


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 6 2009, 07:47 AM~14691884
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, INKSTINCT003, slash, LeXxTaCy, 83delta88, DRòN
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


DAAAAAAAAMN, TITO...U CAN'T SAY WASSUP? LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 6 2009, 07:49 AM~14691899
> *YES. THEY ALL HAVE VERY NICE DAILYS. LETS HOPE THAT FRIDAYS HANGOUT THE RIDES COME OUT OF HIDDING
> *


:roflmao: man and thanks to those that were there wen i got there at ten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 6 2009, 07:45 AM~14691870
> *Goodmorning every1 :wave:
> 
> Well the moment I got 2 the hangout that I got off the car yea it got rated.. Which is wierd cuz that hangout never gets rated but w.e.. Lol..
> ...


DAMN...WAKK!

WHAT'S GOOD, MA?! WORKING ON THAT RESUME? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 07:50 AM~14691911
> *DAAAAAAAAMN, TITO...U CAN'T SAY WASSUP? LOL
> *


i thought the same on monday... hi lexx


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 6 2009, 07:47 AM~14691885
> *AT WHAT TIME WUZ THAT. I LEFT LIKE AT 11
> *


It mightve been maybe a lil after u left becuz when I got there I didn't see u there nd the shop was already closed


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 07:53 AM~14691929
> *DAMN...WAKK!
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD, MA?! WORKING ON THAT RESUME? :biggrin:
> *


Yes ma'am :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 6 2009, 07:53 AM~14691933
> *i thought the same on monday... hi lexx
> *


LOL.... I DIDN'T SEE U, TITO!! I WOULD HAVE SAID WASSUP...BUT I HAVE POOR EYE VISION WHEN LOOKING FAR..LOL..SOOOO, NEXT TIME, COME UP N SAY WASSUP..K? LOL


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ninty6 lincoln, *93brougham*, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LIL ROLY™

where them pictures at fool! ? :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 11:03 AM~14691986
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ninty6 lincoln, 93brougham, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LIL ROLY™
> 
> ...


Which ones :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 08:00 AM~14691968
> *LOL.... I DIDN'T SEE U, TITO!! I WOULD HAVE SAID WASSUP...BUT I HAVE POOR EYE VISION WHEN LOOKING FAR..LOL..SOOOO, NEXT TIME, COME UP N SAY WASSUP..K? LOL
> *


ok i guess no problem..


12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: LIL ROLY™, 93brougham, ninty6 lincoln, carlows, *MISTER ED*, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
wat up cracker


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 6 2009, 09:04 AM~14691993
> *Which ones  :cheesy:
> *


the ones at anothonys daughters birthday . the ones of your boy !


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 11:06 AM~14692012
> *the ones at anothonys daughters birthday . the ones of your boy !
> *


Ohhhhh LOL when I get home they in my computer


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 6 2009, 09:13 AM~14692082
> *Ohhhhh LOL when I get home they in my computer
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ninty6 lincoln, 93brougham, LeXxTaCy, *Tru2DaGame*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

no te veoooooo!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 11:14 AM~14692090
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


LOL that face is funny


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 6 2009, 09:29 AM~14692174
> *LOL that face is funny
> *


the face of your boy with the cake is funnier :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 11:37 AM~14692229
> *the face of your boy with the cake is funnier  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

there is to many hang out in the hood? we need to have one every week we all getting all mix up on the days ?sometimes no one is at the hang outs
just have it on sat night and every body will be happy lets fine a big spot to hangout homie one day in a week one day only you feel me i just asking anybody let me no lets talk and get these hang out going 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

theres going to be alot of fuck ups at every body shops and alot of shit talking just one place man it will be all good


----------



## Evelitog (Jul 12, 2007)

*ninty6 lincoln,* 

Que Bola . . .


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Evelitog_@Aug 6 2009, 10:32 AM~14692639
> *ninty6 lincoln,
> 
> Que Bola . . .
> *



wut they do fool ? i called u the other day and you aint pick up.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 12:20 PM~14683779
> *22" stamped DAYTONS pm me if interested...
> *




WOW DAYTONS LAST PAIR I HAD WAS WEN I HAD MY WINNIE DA POOH CUTLASS WITH THE ALL GOLD D BIG HUB I LOVE DAYTONS HOW MUCH O.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 6 2009, 09:27 AM~14692604
> *theres going to be alot of fuck ups at every body shops and alot of shit talking just one place man it will be all good
> *



DATS THE BEST IDEA THERE GONA B ALOTA PPL MIXED UP WITH THE HANGOT DATES N LESS PPL GONA SHOW UP....BETER I DAY N PPL GONA WANA SHOW UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 6 2009, 08:23 AM~14692572
> *there is to many hang out in the hood? we need to have one every week we all getting all mix up on the days ?sometimes no one is at the hang outs
> just have it on sat night and every body will be  happy lets fine a big spot to hangout homie one day in a week one day only you feel me  i just asking anybody let me no lets talk and get these hang out going 786-380-6468
> *


try to find a nice size park and go there....just keep the park clean and and invite the police to come and supervise...from experience they are less likely to bust up a hang out if you invite them to come out...just my 2 pennies....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pics mr. who


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, Who Productions, tito, wats poppin :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LeXxTaCy, lowrider79, Who Productions, caprice76

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz upppl


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 09:37 AM~14693218
> *nice pics mr. who
> *


thank you sir...!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 6 2009, 11:28 AM~14693124
> *
> 
> 
> ...



24th ave photoshoot !


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 10:49 AM~14693330
> *24th ave photoshoot !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: gotta keep it in da hood


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 11:57 AM~14693412
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: gotta keep it in da hood
> *


shes from the hood too ?
:cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 10:59 AM~14693437
> *shes from the hood too ?
> :cheesy:
> *


naw i wish lol :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, hows everything


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 6 2009, 09:23 AM~14692572
> *there is to many hang out in the hood? we need to have one every week we all getting all mix up on the days ?sometimes no one is at the hang outs
> just have it on sat night and every body will be  happy lets fine a big spot to hangout homie one day in a week one day only you feel me  i just asking anybody let me no lets talk and get these hang out going 786-380-6468
> *


  theres a big public park by the grove like goin key biscanyne ocean view is rite there  n sat would be perfect for everybody for those that work during the week


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 11:03 AM~14693470
> *LeXxTaCy, hows everything
> *


CHILLIN'...JUST WORKIN'.... HOW ARE U?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 11:22 AM~14693629
> *CHILLIN'...JUST WORKIN'.... HOW ARE U?
> *


here chillin about to go check out a night job to see if they get me


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 08:37 AM~14692229
> *the face of your boy with the cake is funnier  :cheesy:
> *


PREPARATE PARA TU MUERTE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 6 2009, 12:32 PM~14693729
> *PREPARATE PARA TU MUERTE!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its going down!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 6 2009, 12:32 PM~14693729
> *PREPARATE PARA TU MUERTE!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 11:35 AM~14693757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 11:26 AM~14693662
> *here chillin about to go check out a night job to see if they get me
> *


OO OK.... GOOD LUCK WIT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 02:33 PM~14693736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its going down!!!
> *


Yep soon as I get home cake pic :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 02:57 PM~14693968
> *OO OK.... GOOD LUCK WIT THAT :biggrin:
> *


hes going to need all the luck with this shitty economy  Good luck bro!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 11:57 AM~14693968
> *OO OK.... GOOD LUCK WIT THAT :biggrin:
> *


thanxs mama


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 12:03 PM~14694035
> *hes going to need all the luck with this shitty economy   Good luck bro!
> *


thanxs homey ill need the luck i can get cuz shit is real bad


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 03:19 PM~14694203
> *thanxs homey ill need the luck i can get cuz shit is real bad
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 12:18 PM~14694182
> *thanxs mama
> *


UR WELCOME!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 6 2009, 01:03 PM~14694030
> *Yep soon as I get home cake pic  :cheesy:
> *



bear your fuckkkeeedd!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 03:46 PM~14694511
> *bear your fuckkkeeedd!
> *


:yes: :yes: hes got time though after work i gotta to get a cut


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

i got 2 phones for sale 

1. Sprint Palm Treo 755p $100 obo
2. Sidekick Slide for T Mobile $80 obo

anyones interested PM or call 786-553-5686


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 12:35 PM~14693757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this cannot be real''''''...lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 6 2009, 12:53 PM~14694580
> *this cannot be real''''''...lmao
> *


LOOKS PRETTY REAL TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts good?? Damn is it me or doesn't it feel like its like 6 something? Nd its only 4 de pingaaa.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 6 2009, 12:55 PM~14694594
> *Wuts good?? Damn is it me or doesn't it feel like its like 6 something? Nd its only 4 de pingaaa.
> *


THE DAY IS DRAGGING LIKE A MUTHAFUKER.... EVERY DAY I COUNT DOWN THE MINUTES TIL I LEAVE MY JOB..ISN'T THAT SAD? LOL


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 6 2009, 01:53 PM~14694580
> *this cannot be real''''''...lmao
> *


that was bears expression yesturday playing burn ball ! :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 6 2009, 12:59 PM~14694620
> *THE DAY IS DRAGGING LIKE A MUTHAFUKER.... EVERY DAY I COUNT DOWN THE MINUTES TIL I LEAVE MY JOB..ISN'T THAT SAD? LOL
> *


Lol girl I count down the minutes even being home lol.. Now that is sad! So don't feel bad!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 6 2009, 03:10 PM~14694723
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THATS SUM MOTORBOOOATIN ASS RIGHT THERE


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7 8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: 

ALSO THERES GONNA BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND CHILL NO DRAMA, NO PEELING OUT!!!!!!

THE PREVIOUS ONES HAVE BEEN GOOD SO LETS KEEP IT UP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 01:01 PM~14694639
> *that was bears expression yesturday playing burn ball !  :cheesy:
> *


wats up another game 2day let me know


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 6 2009, 11:28 AM~14693124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's in front of Jose Marti Middle on 24 right?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 6 2009, 01:45 PM~14695593
> *That's in front of Jose Marti Middle on 24 right?
> *


yea


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

A park hangout would have to be during the day cuz parks have a closing time. i really liked the park off 36st in doral. alot of space....palyground 4 the kids and free to get in. as long as people dont use that shit like a nascar race track we will be str8.


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

:biggrin:  LIL ROLY™

were that regal at


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Need a 8" piston anyone can help me out


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

did i get on layitlow or myspace :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Lowridergame305


wuz up


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 6 2009, 03:32 PM~14696059
> *A  park hangout would have to be during the day cuz parks have a closing time. i really liked the park off 36st in doral. alot of space....palyground 4 the kids and free to get in. as long as people dont use that shit like a nascar race track we will be str8.
> *


  yea dats were uce used to have there pinic? we should meet up there next sunday around 5 who is down to ride next sunday ???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

305low, Who Productions, LIL ROLY™ :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 6 2009, 06:34 PM~14696082
> *:biggrin:   LIL ROLY™
> 
> were that regal at
> *


sleepin wit its eyes wide open n u kno dis :biggrin: :biggrin: nergo wut up we clickin 2morrow or wut :biggrin:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7 
8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: 

ALSO THERES GONNA BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND CHILL NO DRAMA, NO PEELING OUT!!!!!!

THE PREVIOUS ONES HAVE BEEN GOOD SO LETS KEEP IT UP


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

PLENTY MONEY REGAL, LIL ROLY.....THANKS FOR STOPPING BY THE SHOP TODAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 6 2009, 04:13 PM~14696439
> *CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7
> 8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 02:59 PM~14696316
> *305low, Who Productions, LIL ROLY™  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: yo wats poppin
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 6 2009, 10:33 AM~14693179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thatz 1 cute model there WHO PROD............nice bike 2 BORN !!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 6 2009, 04:11 PM~14696942
> *thatz 1 cute model there WHO PROD............nice bike 2 BORN !!
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up peeps :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

this shit is dead :banghead:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 6 2009, 05:11 PM~14696942
> *thatz 1 cute model there WHO PROD............nice bike 2 BORN !!
> *


thanxs homey :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have one gold left k/o 2 prong with recess for chip..............pm me please.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DA_SQUID, BIG L.A, mr.regal, bBblue88olds, *Born 2 Die*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 6 2009, 06:22 PM~14697400
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DA_SQUID, BIG L.A, mr.regal, bBblue88olds, Born 2 Die
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola cuz :wave:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

CNA CUSTOMZ any time we home team  :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

nergo where u at with that big body :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 93brougham, TRYMEBCH, DOMREP64,* DOUBLE-O*, hwdsfinest, I G0T DAT, carsavvy305, GALO1111

:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 6 2009, 03:34 PM~14696088
> *did i get on layitlow or myspace :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 06:29 PM~14697459
> *que bola cuz :wave:
> *


aqui asere same old listening to music


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 6 2009, 06:48 PM~14697600
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 93brougham, TRYMEBCH, DOMREP64, DOUBLE-O, hwdsfinest, I G0T DAT, carsavvy305, GALO1111
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

hmmmm who could this be....







































i wonder :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 6 2009, 06:49 PM~14697613
> *aqui asere same old listening to music
> *


str8 foo im downloading some for the videos


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BROWARD CUSTOMS
AUTO & SOUND


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 6 2009, 07:17 PM~14697866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING CRAZY TIGHT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 07:19 PM~14697886
> *LOOKING CRAZY TIGHT WORK :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 07:37 PM~14698065
> *come join us
> 
> 
> ...



IM THERE IF IM NOT IN JAIL FOR SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 6 2009, 07:11 PM~14696947
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


YOUR A PIMP


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:wave: goodnite lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 06:37 PM~14698065
> *come join us
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 6 2009, 07:08 PM~14698352
> *YOUR A PIMP
> *


thank you sir....i try to stay on my game..but you know times get rough...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 6 2009, 01:36 PM~14694953
> *CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7  8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> 
> ALSO THERES GONNA BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS
> ...


king auto will be there.. :h5:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 6 2009, 07:24 PM~14696523
> *PLENTY MONEY REGAL, LIL ROLY.....THANKS FOR STOPPING BY THE SHOP TODAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


any time lik PLENTY MONEY REGAL said u home team baby :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

GOT A *XBOX 360 20gb FOR SALE*
NO GAMES. 
1 CONTROL WITH RECHARGEABLE BATTERY PACK
1 HEADSET
1 NYKO INTERCOOLER 
*UPGRADED HEATSINK AND HARDWARE AGAINST RROD (3 red rings of death)*
WORKS PERFECT!
*$150 *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 08:13 PM~14688490
> *qtplqC5-1Y0&feature
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 6 2009, 07:49 AM~14691899
> *YES. THEY ALL HAVE VERY NICE DAILYS.
> *


Thank u  :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 6 2009, 07:03 PM~14697735
> *hmmmm who could this be....
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, COUPE DE BEAR, BUBBA-D :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have good prices on 2pump set up call for prices(786-380-6468)


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 09:45 PM~14699414
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, COUPE DE BEAR, BUBBA-D :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Yo!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 6 2009, 10:08 PM~14699689
> *Yo!
> *


wats poppin pimp


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 6 2009, 07:57 PM~14698247
> *IM THERE IF IM NOT IN JAIL FOR SURE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

where's phill been aka cat eyes ..... :dunno:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 10:09 PM~14699698
> *wats poppin pimp
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

IM GO N 2 B N THE MIA THIS WEEKEND WHERE DO THEY CRIUSE AT ON SUNDAY OR HANG OUT AT PLEASE PM ME AND LET ME NO  OR THE NAME OF A GOOD CLUB 2 GO 2


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Does someone have Watsons number, pm me or let him know to get in contact with me thanks...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*Magik007*, MISTER ED, MR.GRUMPY



WHATS GOOD MR. VERT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 7 2009, 05:02 AM~14700954
> *Magik007, MISTER ED, MR.GRUMPY
> WHATS GOOD MR. VERT
> *


wats good with u mister put scratches on the roof...lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 7 2009, 09:43 AM~14701249
> *wats good with u mister put scratches on the roof...lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

lil roly :0 :0 u up this early :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> ready 2 hop


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 7 2009, 06:54 AM~14701286
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup bitch u coming out tonight?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2009, 09:57 PM~14700188
> *where's phill been aka cat eyes .....  :dunno:
> *


buick ridin high ran his ass off...! go back around the majestics picnic and you will see what went down...!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> > ready 2 hop
> 
> 
> LOL. Damm willy u being a bully . Were going 2 have some fun.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 7 2009, 10:36 AM~14701491
> *sup bitch u coming out tonight?
> *


*
NOPE :no: :no: CAUSE IM NOT GOING IN MY DAILY WHEN MY CADDY IS AT LEAST PAINTED AND JUICED WITH RIMS, THEN I'LL START GOING TO HANGOUTS.... 

IM NOT GOING TO BE ONE OF MANY THAT MAKE A HANGOUT A REGULAR PARKING LOT THAT I CAN SEE EVERYDAYJUST BY GOING TO THE MALL....

 SORRY MY OPINION MY THOUGHTS*...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN

WUZZA WITH THEM MOTORS???


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

something thats coming out of cna customz soon :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts good every1? :wave:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 08:42 AM~14701921
> *something thats coming out of cna customz soon  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, :wave:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

Made u a Hater........what's up white boy :wave:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 6 2009, 01:52 PM~14694570
> *i got 2 phones for sale
> 
> 1. Sprint Palm Treo 755p $100 obo
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 08:42 AM~14701921
> *something thats coming out of cna customz soon  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yo laz you get that last one...?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 10:42 AM~14701921
> *something thats coming out of cna customz soon  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 08:42 AM~14701921
> *something thats coming out of cna customz soon  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that poohs car?!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 7 2009, 09:04 AM~14702091
> *yo laz you get that last one...?
> *


yea i got it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 08:07 AM~14702119
> *yea i got it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 08:42 AM~14701921
> *something thats coming out of cna customz soon  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that some work y`all did tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

supppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 09:11 AM~14702153
> *supppppppp :biggrin:
> *


chillin gangsta :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 7 2009, 09:08 AM~14702124
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yo weres tito at


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 09:13 AM~14702170
> *chillin gangsta  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


doooope...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: LeXxTaCy, Born 2 Die, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ELEGANCECC96

oye, layitlowers....what's poppin'?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 08:15 AM~14702185
> *yo weres tito at
> *


right here...looking at r/c bodies for his car....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 7 2009, 09:26 AM~14702274
> *right here...looking at r/c bodies for his car....!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 11:18 AM~14702209
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: LeXxTaCy, Born 2 Die, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ELEGANCECC96
> 
> ...


wut dey do


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 7 2009, 09:39 AM~14702375
> *wut dey do
> *


chillin, pimp.....what's good wit u???


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 10:18 AM~14702209
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: LeXxTaCy, Born 2 Die, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ELEGANCECC96
> 
> ...


shit you can not say hi homegirl


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

chillin ...bout to go get a cut


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 7 2009, 09:45 AM~14701933
> *Wuts good every1? :wave:
> *


hi


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 7 2009, 09:43 AM~14702427
> *shit you can not say hi homegirl
> *


my bad!!!! u weren't on at that time..lol

What's Crackin'!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

mz. lady desirez....what's good, mama!?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 7 2009, 09:45 AM~14702452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That engine is sick!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

nice to see the things u can do with alot of money


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 7 2009, 09:45 AM~14702452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coñoooooooooooooooo00000000000000000


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 7 2009, 09:06 AM~14702108
> *:0 is that poohs car?!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

QUE LA VERGA LOCO.... WORK MUST BE CHILLIN', HUH?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

ima tell







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 7 2009, 10:40 AM~14702928
> *ima tell
> 
> 
> ...


LLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

U IN TROUBLE :uh: .....WAIT N SEE WHAT IMA POST.... :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 10:43 AM~14702955
> *U IN TROUBLE :uh: .....WAIT N SEE WHAT IMA POST.... :biggrin:
> *


no way!!!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 12:49 PM~14702491
> *my bad!!!! u weren't on at that time..lol
> 
> What's Crackin'!!!!!
> ...


u gonna slide thru da cna hangout tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 7 2009, 10:44 AM~14702968
> *no way!!!!!!!
> *


LOL....NAH, I WOULDN'T DO THAT TO U..

I AM TOO DAMN NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 7 2009, 10:45 AM~14702977
> *u gonna slide thru da cna hangout tonight? :biggrin:
> *


POOOOOOSSIBLY...U?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CAPRICECOUPE, ninty6 lincoln, Born 2 Die, *Que la verga LOCO*

LOCOO!! EL CARRO POR UN CHICLE OR WHAT ?? :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 11:43 AM~14702955
> *U IN TROUBLE :uh: .....WAIT N SEE WHAT IMA POST.... :biggrin:
> *


Fuk that shit post it . :biggrin:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 10:28 AM~14702798
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 Oye Nino, I didnt know CNA customz was you. This is HUES i work at Lesco right next to Redgi.... I figured it out when i seen the red impala on here.
Holla...


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7 
8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: 

ALSO THERES GONNA BE A HOP OFF FOR ALL THE HOPPERS

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND CHILL NO DRAMA, NO PEELING OUT!!!!!!

THE PREVIOUS ONES HAVE BEEN GOOD SO LETS KEEP IT UP


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 01:51 PM~14703022
> *POOOOOOSSIBLY...U?
> *


ill be there


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats da statuz with da hangout tonite !!?? I feel like its gonna be off da chain !!!


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Aug 7 2009, 11:05 AM~14703150
> *Oye Nino, I didnt know CNA customz was you. This is HUES i work at Lesco right next to Redgi.... I figured it out when i seen the red impala on here.
> Holla...
> *


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i hope they get some coronas 4 2nite.... :twak: :wow:


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 7 2009, 11:05 AM~14703143
> *Fuk that shit post it .  :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 7 2009, 11:29 AM~14703430
> *i hope they get some coronas 4 2nite.... :twak:  :wow:
> *


borracho :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 7 2009, 01:07 PM~14703825
> *:guns:  :buttkick:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 7 2009, 12:17 PM~14703925
> *   :biggrin:
> *


I SHOULD DO IT, HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 01:19 PM~14703948
> *I SHOULD DO IT, HUH? :biggrin:
> *


Hello yea I would . . LOL he's about 2 drop the Camara and come up stairs and beat my ass .LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 7 2009, 12:25 PM~14704036
> *Hello yea I would .  . LOL he's about 2 drop the Camara and come up stairs and beat my ass .LOL
> *


LOL...DAMN. NA, I WON'T DO IT THEN...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 7 2009, 01:35 PM~14704144
> *LOL...DAMN. NA, I WON'T DO IT THEN...
> *


Why not Couse he's gona come up here ? Fuk that I'm falling asleep let him come up .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, :biggrin: :biggrin: the pimpin are in the house ninty6 lincoln, LeXxTaCy, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 12:53 PM~14704287
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, :biggrin:  :biggrin: the pimpin are in the house ninty6 lincoln, LeXxTaCy,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

Born 2 Die :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Aug 7 2009, 01:15 PM~14704490
> *Born 2 Die    :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up ma ***** hows everything


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

TO ALL THE BIKE RIDERS OUT THERE IM SELLIN THIS ALMOST NEW ICON LEATHER JACKET PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 11:07 AM~14703164
> *CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT IS THIS FRIDAY AUGUST 7
> 8:30 - 9 UNTIL....... THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS LIKE ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


is this shop like in miami lakes ?? wats the exit u get off in the palmetto??


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

GET OFF ON OKEECHOBEE RD AND GO WEST UNTILL YOU SEE THE HOME DEPOT AND THEN MAKE A RIGHT U'LL SEE THE WAREHOUSES ON UR RIGHT


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 7 2009, 01:45 PM~14704829
> *GET OFF ON OKEECHOBEE RD AND GO WEST UNTILL YOU SEE THE HOME DEPOT AND THEN MAKE A RIGHT U'LL SEE THE WAREHOUSES ON UR RIGHT
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, bBblue88olds

:wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 7 2009, 02:39 PM~14705335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: gotta du wat m.j said and just...BEAT IT...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

TREMENDO MAC CHOOCH


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 7 2009, 02:49 PM~14705405
> *TREMENDO MAC CHOOCH
> *


con eso no se pasa ambre :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

sup homies


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any1 have pics of g-bodys wit a sliding rag? the dam search shit wasnt workin. and i know i seen a few cars from miami wit em


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats good sickasslincoln?! You going to the hangout 2nite?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 6 2009, 09:37 PM~14697529
> *CNA CUSTOMZ  any  time we home team   :biggrin:
> *



well well well...i can imagen who this is...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 7 2009, 06:23 PM~14705685
> *Whats good sickasslincoln?! You going to the hangout 2nite?
> *


yea,but im going like at 10...u going?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 05:13 PM~14705584
> *con eso no se pasa ambre :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'

U AINT LIEIN...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 7 2009, 03:24 PM~14705693
> *yea,but im going like at 10...u going?
> *


Yes sir, im on my way to the shop now


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *Made You A Hater, LIL ROLY™, Born 2 Die*

:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 7 2009, 06:58 PM~14705995
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Made You A Hater, LIL ROLY™, Born 2 Die
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 7 2009, 03:58 PM~14705995
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, Made You A Hater, LIL ROLY™, Born 2 Die
> 
> ...


wat up cuz :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 04:04 PM~14706039
> *wat up cuz  :wave:
> *



HAHAHA ANY1 TELL U ANYTHING FOR TAKING PIX IN FROM OF JOSE MARTI?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 7 2009, 04:06 PM~14706060
> *HAHAHA ANY1 TELL U ANYTHING FOR TAKING PIX IN FROM OF JOSE MARTI?
> *


naw just all the old people were braking neck and stopping and shit cuz she was in a bikini and shit but that hit was funny as fuk


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 04:16 PM~14706140
> *naw just all the old people were braking neck and stopping and shit cuz she was in a bikini and shit but that hit was funny as fuk
> *



HAHA WE WERE RUNNIN A BURN BALL GAME THAT DAY IN THE COURTS IN JOSE MARTI 

NEXT TIME RIDE SO U COULD GET BEAMED :burn:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS,LARGE :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Lady2-Face '64*, 06hemiram

:nicoderm:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 7 2009, 07:51 PM~14706333
> *TEAM BORRACHOS,LARGE :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat they do BIG M


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

HANGOUT AT CNA CUSTOMZ IS GOING DOWN 2NITE

COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 08:18 PM~14706551
> *HANGOUT AT CNA CUSTOMZ IS GOING DOWN 2NITE
> 
> COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, DANNY305, slash, BennyFuckinBlanco



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 12:53 PM~14704287
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, :biggrin:  :biggrin: the pimpin are in the house ninty6 lincoln, LeXxTaCy,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZZ GOOD NI99A
U GOIN 2 DA HANGOUT???


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 7 2009, 09:35 PM~14707049
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, DANNY305, slash, BennyFuckinBlanco
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



WASUP D HOW U BEEN


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 4 2009, 07:20 PM~14674515
> *chicho don't be late....
> *


 ok :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 7 2009, 04:24 PM~14706184
> *HAHA WE WERE RUNNIN A  BURN BALL GAME THAT DAY IN THE COURTS IN JOSE MARTI
> 
> NEXT TIME RIDE SO U COULD GET BEAMED  :burn:
> *


let me know im down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 7 2009, 06:47 PM~14707106
> *WUZZ GOOD NI99A
> U GOIN 2 DA HANGOUT???
> *


naw foo went out to towers had a good time out there


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

some funks we rode out to in the grove 92, 93...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE 14 INCH ZENITH RIMS ALL CHROME, $700 OR $600 WITH NO ADAPTERS OR K/O.


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Aug 7 2009, 12:39 AM~14700451
> *IM GO N 2 B N THE MIA THIS WEEKEND WHERE DO THEY CRIUSE AT ON SUNDAY OR HANG OUT AT PLEASE PM ME AND LET ME NO  OR THE NAME OF A GOOD CLUB 2 GO 2
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: IS THERE ANY WHERE 2 HANG OUT IN MIAMI IM HERE :biggrin: I WANT 2 C HOW YALL ROLL OUT HERE :biggrin: WHATS UP 305


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Aug 7 2009, 09:32 PM~14708345
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: IS THERE ANY WHERE 2 HANG OUT IN  MIAMI IM HERE  :biggrin: I WANT 2 C HOW YALL ROLL OUT HERE :biggrin: WHATS UP 305
> *


theres a hangout goin on right now


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 7 2009, 10:34 PM~14708359
> *theres a hangout goin on right now
> *


HOW ABOUT TOMORROW OR SUNDAY CANT GET MY RENTAL INTIL THE MORN :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tha hang out was goooooood


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Aug 8 2009, 12:58 AM~14708491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Aug 7 2009, 09:38 PM~14708384
> *HOW ABOUT TOMORROW OR SUNDAY CANT GET MY RENTAL INTIL THE MORN :thumbsup:
> *


i have no idea about tomorrow


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*<span style='color:blue'>SPECIAL THANKS TO THIS HIALEAH COP FOR NOT KICKING US OUT OF KING AUTO AND WHO ACTUALLY SAID "HEY LET ME SEE THEM SHIT HOP ALREADY"</span>











:biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

more hopping to come soon


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 7 2009, 10:01 PM~14708516
> *Tha hang out was goooooood
> *


Conyo amigo ni me saludastes..............


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elegance 96. How are u friend.  U missed a good hang out


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 7 2009, 07:02 AM~14700954
> *Magik007, MISTER ED, MR.GRUMPY
> WHATS GOOD MR. VERT
> *


Dimelo my *****


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 7 2009, 11:51 PM~14709383
> *<span style='color:blue'>SPECIAL THANKS TO THIS HIALEAH COP FOR NOT KICKING US OUT OF KING AUTO AND WHO ACTUALLY SAID "HEY LET ME SEE THEM SHIT HOP ALREADY"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 7 2009, 11:42 AM~14701921
> *something thats coming out of cna customz soon  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looking Good


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got ROLL'N VIDEOS for sale
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zEOW5QyDz4


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: KING AUTO, the big 'm' in da house</span>


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

One time for cna customs for the best hangout them boy shut shit down yesturday and two time for the hopping crew and king auto for letting us hop :h5: :h5:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 8 2009, 04:28 AM~14709963
> *Elegance 96.  How are u friend.      U missed a good hang out
> *


I was there....u were about 10 feet away from me... By the time i went to go say hi to you, u were a ghost :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 8 2009, 09:38 AM~14710894
> *One time for cna customs for the best hangout them boy shut shit down yesturday and two time for the hopping crew and king auto for letting us hop  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2009, 09:51 AM~14710932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 that looks familiar


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 7 2009, 11:51 PM~14709383
> *<span style='color:blue'>SPECIAL THANKS TO THIS HIALEAH COP FOR NOT KICKING US OUT OF KING AUTO AND WHO ACTUALLY SAID "HEY LET ME SEE THEM SHIT HOP ALREADY"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


*
x305 it was a really good hang out *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monteugly :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

still have complete setup for sale 500 everything new including rack will install for additional 500 with powerballs hit me up in a pm ..you can bee hitiin switches by next weekend


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mucho dinero regal. How are u friend. Lady nobody dezires ur ugly


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Laptop is used but in excellent condition. Laptop needs new battery(not holding charge as long as it should) and 1 of the 3 usb ports got pushed inside. Laptop works and operates perfectly. 

Shipping price not included.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 8 2009, 11:25 AM~14711354
> *Mucho dinero regal.  How are u friend.  Lady nobody dezires ur ugly
> *


:rofl: not as ugly as u friend :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Aug 8 2009, 11:10 AM~14711296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CNA CUSTOMZ


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Magik007 :420:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 8 2009, 10:41 AM~14710405
> *got ROLL'N VIDEOS for sale
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zEOW5QyDz4
> *


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 8 2009, 07:41 AM~14710405
> *got ROLL'N VIDEOS for sale
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zEOW5QyDz4
> *


 :0 nice!! how much $???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2009, 09:51 AM~14710932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that regal sitting at reds!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DAMN PAGE 3000 AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

lets keep posting lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE 24 WHERE YOU AT SUCKA!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Aug 7 2009, 11:05 PM~14708547
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Dre 3 wheelin....................?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

top of 3000!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 8 2009, 02:17 PM~14711626
> *Magik007 :420:
> *


Dimelo !!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

HANG OUT WAS REAL GOOD YESTERDAY AT BOTH SHOPS

ALOT OF ACTION & ACTIVIDAD


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lowridergame305, eightfive442, I G0T DAT, Fleetwood 305, *rollin-orange*, *mr.regal*, *KING AUTO*

 SUP FELLAZ


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*SURFER BOY THIS ONES FOR YOU LMFAOO!!!*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2009, 04:09 PM~14711896
> *top of 3000!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Leave it to some random ass person that's not even from Miami to get the first post on page 3000....lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, COUPE DE BEAR
What it do fellas................... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, HEAVErollerz90, baldwinc
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2009, 04:36 PM~14712886
> *Still Hated, COUPE DE BEAR
> What it do fellas................... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wussup hommie! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 8 2009, 04:40 PM~14712907
> *wussup hommie! :biggrin:
> *


Workin on someones frame....................         :biggrin: :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 8 2009, 06:18 PM~14712495
> *SURFER BOY THIS ONES FOR YOU LMFAOO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


This nigas a fool....lmao....u told him to show u a fingure there u go homie.lol.

nice hangout last nite,at both shops...one time for classic angles for giving us a lil hopping action,and one time for my dawgs white s10(first time at a hop and it did very good,good work flaco and danny)...we need more of these events more often no joke...beach bound tonite whos down???


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2009, 07:42 PM~14712915
> *Workin on someones frame....................                 :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

BEACH BOUND TONIGHT WHOS RIDING??????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 8 2009, 05:04 PM~14713015
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2009, 07:42 PM~14712915
> *Workin on someones frame....................                 :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 8 2009, 05:11 PM~14713063
> *BEACH BOUND TONIGHT WHOS RIDING??????
> *


  which day is better to ride to the beach on a late sat nite??or sunday late afternoon ?? :dunno: wat yall think??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2009, 12:51 PM~14710932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! MY REGAL!!! I MISS IT!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
WUT YA'LL DOIN TO IT DOUBLE O" ??? LOL.... LALO WUD UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 8 2009, 07:07 PM~14713605
> *OMG!!!! MY REGAL!!! I MISS IT!!!!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> WUT YA'LL DOIN TO IT DOUBLE O" ??? LOL.... LALO WUD UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


naw not us we where at reds and i was like i think thats her old regal they'll putting switches on it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE 14 INCH ZENITH RIMS ALL CHROME, $700 OR $600 WITH NO ADAPTERS OR K/O.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 8 2009, 10:15 PM~14713649
> *naw not us we where at reds and i was like  i think thats her old regal they'll putting switches on it
> *


LOL. WUTS GOOD?
YEA DATS MY OLD REGAL!! SO MANY MEMORIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC, wat up cuz


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

STREETSOFDADECC, wat up cuz

chillin been working on da car over at king auto


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Aug 8 2009, 07:42 PM~14713793
> *STREETSOFDADECC, wat up cuz
> 
> chillin been working on da car over at king auto
> *


ight str8 let me know if u need held foo


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 8 2009, 07:15 PM~14713649
> *naw not us we where at reds and i was like  i think thats her old regal they'll putting switches on it
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 










somebody is going to be sittin low pretty soon ..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2009, 11:40 PM~14714131
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 8 2009, 08:15 PM~14713649
> *naw not us we where at reds and i was like  i think thats her old regal they'll putting switches on it
> *



yeah that should take pretty loooonnnnggggg......reds takes forever


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 9 2009, 12:12 AM~14714346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: I HAD TO WORK TODAY.....I KNOW THAT SHIT WAS LIVE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2009, 11:40 PM~14714131
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14713680
> *LOL.  WUTS GOOD?
> YEA DATS MY OLD REGAL!! SO MANY MEMORIES! :biggrin:
> *


like getting blunts and beer at the local gas station :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 8 2009, 10:04 PM~14714625
> *:angry: I HAD TO WORK TODAY.....I KNOW THAT SHIT WAS LIVE
> *


it was alright .... no where near what it use to be back in the days .


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

ELEGANCECC96, SOMEONE HAS A LIL EDIING TO DO WITH THIER LIL SCREEN NAME...LOL...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 9 2009, 09:31 AM~14716445
> *ELEGANCECC96, SOMEONE HAS A LIL EDIING TO DO WITH THIER LIL SCREEN NAME...LOL...
> *


Lol tell me how to do it


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats up with a lil rideout to the beach?? Whos down?!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up gotta give C.N.A lots of love for the da hang out it was da shit thanks alout for da drinks and da food cant wait till next month


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 9 2009, 09:41 AM~14716492
> *wuz up gotta give C.N.A lots of love for the da hang out it was da shit thanks alout for da drinks and da food cant wait till next month
> *


Yeah cna throws good hangouts......unfortunately we pulled up while the cops were shutting it down....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elegance96 sickassscion. Wuz up ladys


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 8 2009, 07:07 PM~14713605
> *OMG!!!! MY REGAL!!! I MISS IT!!!!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> WUT YA'LL DOIN TO IT DOUBLE O" ??? LOL.... LALO WUD UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 9 2009, 09:50 AM~14716521
> *Elegance96 sickassscion.  Wuz up ladys
> *


Ladys?? Lol, shit trying to see whats up with a cruise to the beach


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Its a nuce day to ride around da beach. Wuz up lil rolly


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WASSA WITH THE BEACH....ITS HOTT AS FCK 2DAY


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 9 2009, 09:37 AM~14716469
> *Whats  up with a lil rideout to the beach?? Whos down?!
> *


  around 6 it gets good out at the beach whoes riden :nicoderm:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 9 2009, 02:08 PM~14717172
> * around 6 it gets good out at the beach whoes riden :nicoderm:
> *



Damn if my whip was ready i'd be there fosho


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 9 2009, 12:12 PM~14717199
> *Damn if my whip was ready i'd be there fosho
> *


  u bringin the red truck out again i think u had on 20s den 13z wit juice??


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 9 2009, 10:16 AM~14716627
> *Ladys?? Lol, shit trying to see whats up with a cruise to the beach
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 9 2009, 02:21 PM~14717257
> * u bringin the red truck out again i think u had on 20s den 13z wit juice??
> *


YEA...I HAD IT ON 20'S N JUICE AND THEN I HAD IT WIT 14'S N JUICED ..NOT SURE HOW IMA BRING IT BACK I LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS ON BOTH


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Chulow, jefe de jefes, scan, lylorly


WASSA FOOL


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE $1000 OBO STATUS 22"S WITH BRAND NEW TIRES 6 LUG FITS TAHOE
HIT ME UP


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE $1000 OBO STATUS 22"S WITH BRAND NEW TIRES 6 LUG FITS TAHOE
HIT ME UP 
















FOR SALE $1000 OBO STATUS 22"S WITH BRAND NEW TIRES 6 LUG FITS TAHOE
HIT ME UP


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 9 2009, 09:45 AM~14716508
> *Yeah cna throws good hangouts......unfortunately we pulled up while the cops were shutting it down....
> *


ti pinga dat sucks just try to show up early next time da hang out was real good just 5.0 had to come and shut it down for no reason they ant even no houses by there but fuck till next hang out


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

fuck dat ***** do what ima do just have both sets for da fuck of it as long as u think it looks good fuck what any one says *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 9 2009, 11:09 AM~14716134
> *it was alright .... no where near what it use to be back in the days .
> *


ok str8


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

this shyts dead once again....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 9 2009, 09:10 PM~14719342
> *this shyts dead once again....
> *


JUST ONE OF THAM DAYS.....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 9 2009, 06:10 PM~14719342
> *this shyts dead once again....
> *



yuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

IM SELLING A 90 LAC CANDY ORANGE WITH SOME GOLD TRIMS.NEEDS SOME T L C.HAS A/C, NEED IT GONE THIS WEEK ASKING $700. TRADES WELCOME


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GRANDHUSTLE WATS UP FOOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MY BRO IS LOOKING FOR 305/35/R24 TIRES HE NEEDS 6 NO MATTER USED OR NEW IF U HAVE A GOOD PRICE AND HE NEEDS TO CUT OR SHAVE 24.5 DUALLY RIMS IF ANYBDY KNOWS A CHEAPER PLACE THAN REDS.....PLEASE PM ME IF U KNOW SOME WHERE OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 9 2009, 06:42 PM~14719634
> *GRANDHUSTLE WATS UP FOOL..... :biggrin:
> *


SUP PIMP


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 9 2009, 08:36 PM~14719578
> *IM SELLING A 90 LAC CANDY ORANGE WITH SOME GOLD TRIMS.NEEDS SOME T L C.HAS A/C, NEED IT GONE THIS WEEK ASKING $700. TRADES WELCOME
> *


pm sent.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 9 2009, 06:50 PM~14719703
> *SUP PIMP
> *



CHILLIN FOOL HOWS THE SHOP YALL GOT ORGANIZED ALREADY


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

R.O CUTTY, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, BLAZED96, *GRAND HUSTLE,* monte24
wazzup bro


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 9 2009, 06:47 PM~14719679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's fine...................... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Aug 9 2009, 06:57 PM~14719761
> *R.O CUTTY, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, BLAZED96, GRAND HUSTLE, monte24
> wazzup bro
> *



:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 9 2009, 10:01 PM~14719792
> *She's fine...................... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 9 2009, 06:55 PM~14719742
> *CHILLIN FOOL HOWS THE SHOP YALL GOT ORGANIZED ALREADY
> *


SOMETHING LIKE DAT I SAY ABOUT 2 MORE WEEKS,,


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O CUTTY_@Aug 9 2009, 06:57 PM~14719761
> *R.O CUTTY, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, BLAZED96, GRAND HUSTLE, monte24
> wazzup bro
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, MISTER ED, xSSive, deltapimp042002

Whats good sir.......................... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 9 2009, 06:36 PM~14719578
> *IM SELLING A 90 LAC CANDY ORANGE WITH SOME GOLD TRIMS.NEEDS SOME T L C.HAS A/C, NEED IT GONE THIS WEEK ASKING $700. TRADES WELCOME
> *


yo any pics of the lac


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

these ****** wanna fuck my cawwww lmfao


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Aug 9 2009, 07:22 PM~14719984
> *yo any pics of the lac
> *


NAW HOMIE SORRY.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14719992
> *these ****** wanna fuck my cawwww lmfao
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14719992
> *these ****** wanna fuck my cawwww lmfao
> 
> 
> ...



HAH!!!!!

lol,
He's going to be mad....lolol
But hey, Alex is the one who sent it to you....lol


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2009, 08:58 PM~14720320
> *HAH!!!!!
> 
> lol,
> ...


fuck it,i told torta i was gonna post it on lil


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Get ready mia the hopping crew is going open up a one stop shop for hydro so if u want get right with ur ride call willy or ***** and for sure u will tap back bumper like the big dogs or be a back bumper king like my boys


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 9 2009, 11:14 PM~14720469
> *Get ready mia the hopping crew is going open up a one stop shop for hydro so if u want get right with ur ride call willy or ***** and for sure u will tap back bumper like the big dogs or be a back bumper king like my boys
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 9 2009, 11:14 PM~14720469
> *Get ready mia the hopping crew is going open up a one stop shop for hydro so if u want get right with ur ride call willy or ***** and for sure u will tap back bumper like the big dogs or be a back bumper king like my boys
> *


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

(Hopping Crew Hydraulics)   coming soon
We don't do paint jobs or sale rims all we do is HYDEUALICS....COMING SOON :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD :wave: yo wats poppin G


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 9 2009, 11:06 PM~14720400
> *fuck it,i told torta i was gonna post it on lil
> *



lol.
Fuck it.
He ain't gonna do shit!...lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: hno:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GOT A 95 LINCOLN TOWN CAR 24S FLIP OUT TV AND REAR VIEW MIRROR TV ,TRAIN HORN, SUNROOF BLACK LEATHER NO RIPS NEW PRESIDENTIAL TOP AC RUNS GOOD....PAINT LOOKS GOOD GOT TO SMALL FADE SPOTS ON THE ROOF AND A SMALL DENT BY THE BACK HEEL WELD NOT BAD....$3600 OBO OR TRADE FOR A CLEAN G BODY NO PROJECTS..PM ME OR EMAIL [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 9 2009, 08:41 PM~14720685
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD :wave: yo wats poppin G
> *



WATS UP BORN TO DIE HERE FOOL TRYING TO SELL THE LINCOLN ON 24S I GOT NOW I AINT GONA STOP TILL I GET A CUTTY CLEAN AGAIN TO C IF IM ABLE TO ROLL WITH THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN BOYS AGAIN.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Miami305Rida,* CADALLAC PIMPIN'*, REST IN PEACE c.c, juicedaccordingly

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:guns: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> Still Hated, MISTER ED, xSSive, deltapimp042002
> 
> Whats good sir.......................... :wave: :wave: :wave:
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2009, 09:58 PM~14720320
> *HAH!!!!!
> 
> lol,
> ...


WTF???i sent that to him??? i dont remember that lol


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

POR ESO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I may have posted these in here before, but I have more I'd like to post!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Aug 10 2009, 01:19 AM~14721825
> *I may have posted these in here before, but I have more I'd like to post!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

anybody got a hood for a 93-96 Fleetwood


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

Big Block Chevy 402 with turbo 400 transmission

This motor is brand new, never even turned over. 540 lift cam, roller rocker, heads are rebuilt as well "396" 

Transmission short tail TH/400 fully rebuilt with shift kit, and 2800 stall convertor.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me via email at [email protected] Im asking 2500 firm for both motor and tranny.


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

The price is firm cash 5500. The car is very clean. Call Charlie at 3052384654 eastern time Miami, FL so please call beetween 10am-9pm


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha, something in another topic...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DAMN LEXXTACY UP EARLY TODAY!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE24 IS AWAKE OMG I DONT BELIVE!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 10 2009, 06:23 AM~14723190
> *..
> *



20 MINUTES TO TYPE TWO DOTS WOW GUY!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Im at work. Assss holeeeeee. I figured how to get on wit my fone


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 10 2009, 06:24 AM~14723202
> *Im at work. Assss holeeeeee.  I figured how to get on wit my fone
> *



WHAT DID YOU DO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 10 2009, 04:40 AM~14722920
> *haha, something in another topic...
> 
> 
> ...



***** SAID FUCK A PISTOL GRIP HANDLE SASON GOYA FOR THE HATERZ LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I had to enable java script


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 10 2009, 06:28 AM~14723224
> *I had to enable java script
> *



DAMN THAT WAS EASY :biggrin: YOU GOIN TONITE TO T.B. OR WHAT BUDDY!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 10 2009, 06:22 AM~14723185
> *DAMN LEXXTACY UP EARLY TODAY!
> *


LOL....YUP...MONDAY THRU FRIDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 06:37 AM~14723254
> *LOL....YUP...MONDAY THRU FRIDAY! :biggrin:
> *



AHH SI ESTA BIEN YA VEO LAS COSAS ESTAN BUENA LOL!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 10 2009, 06:54 AM~14723309
> *AHH SI ESTA BIEN YA VEO LAS COSAS ESTAN BUENA LOL!
> *


JUST AS SOON AS I GET HERE TO WORK, I JUMP ON LAYITLOW....LOL!  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

BY THE WAY...GOOD MORNING, PPL :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 08:01 AM~14723342
> *BY THE WAY...GOOD MORNING, PPL :biggrin:
> *


hi lowrider girl have a good day


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, BrownSoul85, LeXxTaCy, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, *LIL ROLY™*, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE


COÑOOOOO :uh: :wow: :around:  :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Aug 9 2009, 11:19 PM~14721825
> *I may have posted these in here before, but I have more I'd like to post!
> 
> 
> ...


first impala to hop with 17inch billet wheels and a bladder pump kick ass
super l.a show in the late 80s he was the king frank from reds the real old skool homie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Its hot azz fuq out side


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs body work and any metal work done for there lowrider or any classic cars call for cheap prices 786-380-6468 (hector) and custom rust treament
and sandblasting   we do not paint cars :angry:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, man of steel 305, viejitos miami, monte24 , ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, LeXxTaCy, LIL ROLY™, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE 


THE ZEBRA IS LOOSE CALL DA ZOO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *plenty money regal*, 305low, caprice ridah, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305

hno: hno: hno: hno: SE VE QUE LAS COSAS ESTAN BUENA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 10 2009, 07:04 AM~14723355
> *hi lowrider girl have a good day
> *


hey hector! thanx...u 2! what's up?!?!? i bought u a drink from the gas station, but by the time i got bak to the shop, u were gone! lol


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

wut dey do Lowridergame305, plenty money regal... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodmorning peepz! :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Lowridergame305555555555555555 tb 2nite???????	Nd where did monteugly go I seen he was on earlier? Parece que fue a buscar el zebra since u said the zebra got loose lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Nvm ya veo que aparecio el feo lol.. Monte24 :wave: are u nd the wifey goin 2nite?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami hows it going????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady ugly. Shouldnt u be looking for a job. 150


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 10 2009, 07:49 AM~14723575
> *Lady ugly. Shouldnt u be looking for a job.    150
> *


Why if that's wut I got u 4? Nd shouldn't u be throwing away garbage instead of bein on lay it low?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Sellout u nd aileen better go 2 tb 2nite..


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

Que la verga LOCO dimelo borracho :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

PAYASO'S49,, Que la verga LOCO :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 10 2009, 07:59 AM~14723641
> *PAYASO'S49,, Que la verga LOCO :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up hydraulic man how are you doing carnal.


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

PAYASO'S49,Que la verga LOCO
ALOT OF PEOPLE R HARD WORKING :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 AM~14723701
> *PAYASO'S49,Que la verga LOCO
> ALOT OF PEOPLE R HARD WORKING :wave:
> *


supppp, homie! what u up 2? :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 08:36 AM~14723497
> *hey hector! thanx...u 2! what's up?!?!? i bought u a drink from the gas station, but by the time i got bak to the shop, u were gone! lol
> *


sorry baby girl i owe you one lets have dinner one day
bring your home boy or a girl friend of yours i will pay i got you 
let me no dale home girl


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

R.I.P HOMMIE









RIP OILS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 10 2009, 08:59 AM~14724077
> *sorry baby girl i owe you one lets have dinner one day
> bring your home boy or a girl friend of yours i will pay i got you
> let me no dale home girl
> *


nah, u don't have to do that! it's all good! i am gna pay ya'll a visit to the shop one of these days....just let me know when u'll be there! ima bring sum coronaaaaaaaaaas! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Low_Ski_13, LeXxTaCy, *INKSTINCT003, sucio138, Born 2 Die, Lowridergame305*, JohnnyBoy

whats up homies??


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

get ready MIA the hopping crew is opening a one stop shop for ur hydro needs so u can be a back bumper king like my dogs u can call willy or ***** :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Wuz up monte 24


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 10 2009, 09:13 AM~14724169
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Low_Ski_13, LeXxTaCy, INKSTINCT003, sucio138, Born 2 Die, Lowridergame305, JohnnyBoy
> 
> ...


chillin homey wats up with u


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14724303
> *get ready MIA the hopping crew is opening a one stop shop for ur hydro needs so u can be a back bumper king like my dogs u can call willy or *****  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 10 2009, 09:13 AM~14724169
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Low_Ski_13, LeXxTaCy, INKSTINCT003, sucio138, Born 2 Die, Lowridergame305, JohnnyBoy
> 
> ...




sup mr been lost :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 10 2009, 09:37 AM~14724378
> *LeXxTaCy,  :wave:
> *


sup, lazzz! what's good?!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

whens da next hangout


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LeXxTaCy
sent


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lowridergame305, individualsbox, *KING AUTO*, LeXxTaCy, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, sucio138, plenty money regal


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Lowridergame305
Car Club: IM STRAIGHT.


oh oh wuts this?????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)

sup *****,,


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 10 2009, 09:44 AM~14724432
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Lowridergame305, individualsbox, KING AUTO, LeXxTaCy, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, sucio138, plenty money regal
> 
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 09:40 AM~14724398
> *sup, lazzz! what's good?!
> *


here chilling :biggrin: wats up with u hows everything


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 10 2009, 09:55 AM~14724519
> *here chilling  :biggrin: wats up with u hows everything
> *


everything is good...im just here at work going thru craigslist's classifieds, browsing thru the cars for sale section...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

sup, coupe de bear :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

exotic tattoos, mackin305...what's poppin'?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

PAYASO'S49, LeXxTaCy, ripsta85, BrownSoul85, *INKSTINCT003*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, Que la verga LOCO

BREAKFAST!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 10 2009, 10:02 AM~14724597
> *PAYASO'S49, LeXxTaCy, ripsta85, BrownSoul85, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, Que la verga LOCO
> 
> BREAKFAST!!!  :cheesy:
> ...


breakfast of champs, huh? lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 10 2009, 12:02 PM~14724597
> *PAYASO'S49, LeXxTaCy, ripsta85, BrownSoul85, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, Que la verga LOCO
> 
> BREAKFAST!!!  :cheesy:
> ...




DAMNIT MANN IF I ATE THAT FOR BREAKFAST U CAN FORGET ABOUT GOING TO WORK....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 10 2009, 10:02 AM~14724597
> *PAYASO'S49, LeXxTaCy, ripsta85, BrownSoul85, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, Que la verga LOCO
> 
> BREAKFAST!!!  :cheesy:
> ...


oso wats up with a burn ball game 2day


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 10:05 AM~14724617
> *DAMNIT MANN IF I ATE THAT FOR BREAKFAST U CAN FORGET ABOUT GOING TO WORK....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 10:04 AM~14724612
> *breakfast of champs, huh? lol
> *


 :h5: <---CHAMPS


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 10 2009, 10:07 AM~14724632
> *oso wats up with a burn ball game 2day
> *


IMMA CALL FATKAT UP IN A BIT TO SEE WUZZUP


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 10:00 AM~14724576
> *exotic tattoos, mackin305...what's poppin'?
> *


Hey sweetie! Just here hard at work


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 10 2009, 10:10 AM~14724664
> *IMMA CALL FATKAT UP IN A BIT TO SEE WUZZUP
> *


ight let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 09:58 AM~14724547
> *everything is good...im just here at work going thru craigslist's classifieds, browsing thru the cars for sale section...
> *


str8   :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 99 LINCOLN, JuiCeD XtReMe,  Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 11:41 AM~14725530
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 99 LINCOLN, JuiCeD XtReMe,  Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> ...



:wave: hola amigo!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMN THIS SHITS STILL DEAD...LOL


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 02:47 PM~14725580
> *
> DAMN THIS SHITS STILL DEAD...LOL
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Aug 10 2009, 11:54 AM~14725657
> *:yessad:
> *


yep...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wad up leX


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14725683
> *wad up leX
> *


sup sucio....how u doing???? :biggrin:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

NO TRABAJES MUY DURO
:biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14724303
> *get ready MIA the hopping crew is opening a one stop shop for ur hydro needs so u can be a back bumper king like my dogs u can call willy or *****  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Thanks 4 d love bigdog


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

good n you?



> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 02:09 PM~14725795
> *sup sucio....how u doing???? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Aug 10 2009, 12:11 PM~14725805
> *NO TRABAJES MUY DURO
> :biggrin:
> *


im not...lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 11:41 AM~14725530
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 99 LINCOLN, JuiCeD XtReMe,  Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 10 2009, 12:39 PM~14726056
> *:wave:
> *


hey girl...how are ya?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, LIL ROLY™, carlows

WUT DEY DOOO


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, JuiCeD XtReMe, monte24, LeXxTaCy, LIL ROLY™ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, *monte24*</span>


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

supp


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

U WANNA GO CHILL WIT US TONIGHT OVER AT T.B. IN HIALEAH


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

wuts t.b.?? :dunno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

taco bell


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TACO BELL LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13 :biggrin: :wave: hows the the wip coming foo


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

shit..duh..i knew that tryin to multi task here :banghead: :banghead: .....


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ninty6 lincoln, JuiCeD XtReMe, sucio138, HEAVErollerz90, *hiaballa*, MISTER ED
:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 10 2009, 04:35 PM~14726526
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, JuiCeD XtReMe, monte24, LeXxTaCy, LIL ROLY™ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Just geting home from work homie....whats good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 9 2009, 10:53 PM~14722117
> *anybody got a hood for a 93-96 Fleetwood
> *


got a bend in a rear corner but yea i got 1


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 10 2009, 01:35 PM~14726526
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, JuiCeD XtReMe, monte24, LeXxTaCy, LIL ROLY™ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 10 2009, 12:57 PM~14726198
> *hey girl...how are ya?
> *


Hey ma wuts good?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*THIS ONE RAWWWWW AS SHOP*









































































The parts dept.


























































































Street Toyz in Jackson, MS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SAME SHOP DID THIS TOWNCAR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SAME SHOP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SAME SHOP


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

FOR SALE


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 10 2009, 01:53 PM~14726705
> *TACO BELL LOL
> *


Yo quiero taco bell fat boy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 03:30 PM~14727549
> *THIS ONE RAWWWWW AS SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


Dreams mi come tru :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 10 2009, 01:02 PM~14724597
> *PAYASO'S49, LeXxTaCy, ripsta85, BrownSoul85, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, Que la verga LOCO
> 
> BREAKFAST!!!  :cheesy:
> ...


that there's a serious ass bandeja paisa... colombian food, love that there, straight artery clogger but oh so damn good.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 10 2009, 08:10 PM~14728679
> *
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Aug 10 2009, 04:24 PM~14728135
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 9 2009, 06:36 PM~14719578
> *IM SELLING A 90 LAC CANDY ORANGE WITH SOME GOLD TRIMS.NEEDS SOME T L C.HAS A/C, NEED IT GONE THIS WEEK ASKING $700. TRADES WELCOME
> *


..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 04:49 PM~14728463
> *Yo quiero taco bell fat boy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Beng Pa Tacobell Que Te Tenemos Un Juguete Nuevo Ill give u a Hint (Big Body) lol dale :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

streetsofdade was up with the linc?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

viejitos miami,you think if i bring my pump by the shop 2mm yall can finish it for me all it needs is a dump and some fittings if yall got them?


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Dimelo *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 07:57 PM~14728545
> *Dreams mi come tru :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i got plenty $...what u up to fool?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 06:37 PM~14729561
> *
> *


sup dawgy?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 10 2009, 05:56 PM~14729161
> *Beng Pa Tacobell Que Te Tenemos Un Juguete Nuevo Ill give u a Hint (Big Body) lol dale  :biggrin:
> *


But I still d king :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Chilling and u


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 09:46 PM~14729651
> *But I still d king :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


esta de pipi el ***** este..lol..u my dawg *****...!!!!!...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 10 2009, 09:47 PM~14729668
> *Chilling and u
> *


here home,about to ride to taco bell...nuthing else to do..


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 10 2009, 06:30 PM~14729490
> *Dimelo *****
> *


Trying 2 push de :biggrin: low lows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 10 2009, 06:47 PM~14729669
> *esta de pipi el ***** este..lol..u my dawg *****...!!!!!...
> *


Edward s t deja salir :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 09:48 PM~14729684
> *Trying 2 push de :biggrin:  low lows :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



any ride outs or hangouts anytime soon,that are worth going to??


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 09:50 PM~14729712
> *Edward s t deja salir :biggrin:
> *


4sho...we all going to t.b tonite...boys nite out...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 10 2009, 06:38 PM~14729570
> *i got plenty $...what u up to fool?
> *


Saving money 4 da 80inches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 7 2009, 09:46 AM~14702462
> *:wave:
> *


WUZ UP BITCH :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Coomooooooooo ***** still the king :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 09:53 PM~14729740
> *Saving money 4 da 80inches :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 06:53 PM~14729740
> *Saving money 4 da 80inches :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mas el plomo :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 05:30 PM~14727549
> *THIS ONE RAWWWWW AS SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LIKE DIEN N GOING TO HEAVEN RIGHT THERE ...DAMN


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good juiced xtreme,haitan 305 hopper???


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

The hopping crew r still the back bumper kings :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 06:57 PM~14729785
> *THATS LIKE DIEN N GOING TO HEAVEN RIGHT THERE ...DAMN
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 10 2009, 09:59 PM~14729809
> *The hopping crew r still the back bumper kings :biggrin:
> *


estan de pipi...bro we suppose to be united and stick together,not against....wgat we supposed to do is everyone help each other and we all to go polk county and out hopp all them ****** out there..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 10 2009, 06:59 PM~14729809
> *The hopping crew r still the back bumper kings :biggrin:
> *


AND U KNOW THIS MENNNNNN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe+Aug 10 2009, 09:57 PM~14729785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man Im just chilling homie....waiting for friday to get here so can buy some shit for the whip


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 10:06 PM~14729893
> * Man thats like every guys dream shop
> 
> man Im just chilling homie....waiting for friday to get here so can buy some shit for the whip
> *


dont we all wish it was friday..lol...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 10 2009, 08:57 PM~14729793
> *whats good juiced xtreme,haitan 305 hopper???
> *



WUT IT DO....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2009, 10:06 PM~14729894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lock up... :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 10 2009, 07:01 PM~14729837
> *estan de pipi...bro we suppose to be united and stick together,not against....wgat we supposed to do is everyone help each other and we all to go polk county and out hopp all them ****** out there..
> *


I FILL U AND IF ANY 1 FROM MIAMI NEED A HAND, YES HALL A US 4 REAL.I YES TRYING 2 PUSH D LOWLOW MOVMENT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2009, 10:06 PM~14729894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that fuckin suckz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nice pink paint job tho


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2009, 09:06 PM~14729894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT A WASTE OF A GOOD COUPE....I LIKE BIG RIMS BUT DAMN THAT SHIT LOOK WAY BETTER ON 14'S N JUICE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 10:09 PM~14729928
> *I FILL U AND IF ANY 1 FROM MIAMI NEED A HAND, YES HALL A US 4 REAL.I YES TRYING 2 PUSH D LOWLOW MOVMENT
> *


thats what im talking about...help each other out...not be fighting about the hobbie we all love...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

GIVE US A CALL AT 954-651-2061....WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE IN RIMS AS WELL[/b]


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 08:56 PM~14729778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 10 2009, 10:07 PM~14729905
> *dont we all wish it was friday..lol...
> *


 :biggrin: Yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!whats good with your whip?????


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

out to taco bell..later fellas...ur more then welcome to join us every monday and wednesday...laterz...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14729928
> *I FILL U AND IF ANY 1 FROM MIAMI NEED A HAND, YES HALL A US 4 REAL.I YES TRYING 2 PUSH D LOWLOW MOVMENT
> *



I FEEL U *****....WE ALL MEN N WE LUV TO COMPETE AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT ..COMPETION IS PART OF THE REASON THIS SPORT HAS BEEN AROUND FOR SO LONG...I WISH THERE WHERE MORE S=10;SDOWN HERE ..SHIT SEEING THAT WHITE ONE HOP AGAINST U MADE ME WANNA BRING MY SHIT OUT EVEN QUICKER...IF U GOT IT STUNT IT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 06:56 PM~14729778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my shit..
































and this dude from cali


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 10 2009, 10:11 PM~14729947
> *thats what im talking about...help each other out...not be fighting about the hobbie we all love...
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,

WASSA FOOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 10:14 PM~14729977
> *I FEEL U *****....WE ALL MEN N WE LUV TO COMPETE AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT ..COMPETION IS PART OF THE REASON THIS SPORT HAS BEEN AROUND FOR SO LONG...I WISH THERE WHERE MORE S=10;SDOWN HERE ..SHIT SEEING THAT WHITE ONE HOP AGAINST U MADE ME WANNA BRING MY SHIT OUT EVEN QUICKER...IF U GOT IT STUNT IT
> *


 :biggrin:THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......bring these cars out & drive tham.....I been half steping & slacking big time on my shit....2k primer here I come


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 10 2009, 10:14 PM~14729980
> *my shit..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: You should had kept it


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK

DIMELLLOOOO


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14730045
> *:uh:  :biggrin: You should had kept it
> *



I REMEMBER WHEN MANNY HAD THAT SHIT ...I SHIT USED TO GET DOWN..


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe,RoLLiN DaT GrEEn

que bola ****** :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

***** da s 10 gotta come out soon ***** :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I KNO STILL CANT DECIDE TO GO WIT 14'S OR 22'S


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 07:20 PM~14730045
> *:uh:  :biggrin: You should had kept it
> *


shhhhh i know.. :yessad:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 07:25 PM~14730095
> *I KNO STILL CANT DECIDE TO GO WIT 14'S OR 22'S
> *


22's :nono: ur :loco: 14's :thumbsup: take out da lip kit lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wat it do TITO :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

14'S









20"S


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 10 2009, 07:30 PM~14730138
> *wat it do TITO :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 07:31 PM~14730144
> *14'S
> 
> 
> ...


i like them both way's but on 22's :nono:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 07:31 PM~14730144
> *14'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ME TOO THATS THE PROBLEM I WAS THINKIN GETTIN 22'S THEY STILL TUK LIKE THE 20'S


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 10 2009, 07:23 PM~14730078
> *JuiCeD XtReMe,RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> que bola ****** :wave:
> *


whats up Shrek n Vanilla? these fuckin people at work put that websense back up and fucked up my chillin time..


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL....THAT SUKS


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 10 2009, 07:34 PM~14730174
> *whats up Shrek n Vanilla? these fuckin people at work put that websense back up and fucked up my chillin time..
> *



i was like fuck i havent seen eddie get on for a sec and i know u always get on at work so dats why they fucked u over homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 10 2009, 07:23 PM~14729427
> *viejitos miami,you think if i bring my pump by the shop 2mm yall can finish it for me all it needs is a dump and some fittings if yall got them?
> *


talk to danny he can help you out he will look out


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

viejitos miami,


wuz up ***** :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 10 2009, 08:39 PM~14730227
> *viejitos miami,
> wuz up *****  :wave:
> *


all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

Waz good cuz


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JoEY_G_@Aug 10 2009, 07:47 PM~14730309
> *Waz good cuz
> *


 uffin: chillin *****


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I WOULD CRY... :tears: 
BEFORE

























AFTER


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

what u been up to nikka


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 07:52 PM~14730360
> *I WOULD CRY... :tears:
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


lmfao :dunno: :tears: be happy u still got urs *****


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THAT SHIT GOTTA SUK THAT Y I ALWAYS PACKED A FIRE EXTINGISHER IN MY SHIT ESPEACIALLY WITH JUICE ...GOTTA HAVE THAT SHIT


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin: for real ima jack one from work


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL THEY SELL THE NICE CHROME ONES..I HAD TWO IN MY TRUCK


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 07:59 PM~14730421
> *LOL THEY SELL THE NICE CHROME ONES..I HAD TWO IN MY TRUCK
> *


where at i know where ima put it


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I THINK PEPBOYS MIGHT HAVE THEM STILL NOT SURE WHERE I GOT MINES FROM


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14730457
> *I THINK PEPBOYS MIGHT HAVE THEM STILL NOT SURE WHERE I GOT MINES FROM
> *


 :twak: ti pinga ***** how can u forget :banghead:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

***** THAT WAS LIKE 8 YEARS AGO..I CANT REMEBER WHAT I DID YESTURDAY


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 08:04 PM~14730490
> ****** THAT WAS LIKE 8 YEARS AGO..I CANT REMEBER WHAT I DID YESTURDAY
> *


 :roflmao: lmfao ***** that what happends when u get old damn ***** where getting old as fuck


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH

HOLY SHIT LOOK WHO IT IS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 11:11 PM~14730582
> *LMAO.WUT IT DO HOMIE!!!!
> LOL. :biggrin:*


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WUZZA LONG TIME NO SEE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 11:18 PM~14730667
> *WUZZA LONG TIME NO SEE
> *


YEA! BEEN PARTYN' TOO MUCH. LOL..
WUTS NEW?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

damn must be nice no invitas


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 11:27 PM~14730777
> *damn must be nice no invitas
> *


LMAO!!!! NEXT TIME 4SHO!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

STR-8.......WELL IM OUT DALE


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GOODNITE MIAMI.. .</span> :biggrin: 
GOT AN APPOINTMENT WIT <span style=\'color:green\'>"DR.KUSH"!  LMAO 
IM OUT!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello and goodnight LIL....!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

IS THAT U LEXX


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

IS THAT U LEXX


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 08:51 PM~14731078
> *IS THAT U LEXX
> *


maaaaaaaaaaayybe :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SEXXIIIII


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14731118
> *SEXXIIIII
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14731004
> *Hello and goodnight LIL....!
> 
> 
> ...


super fucking cute


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

WHOEVER THAT IS CAN GET IT :biggrin: WE NEED TO SEE MORE


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 10:46 PM~14731004
> *Hello and goodnight LIL....!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 10:46 PM~14731004
> *Hello and goodnight LIL....!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 10:46 PM~14731004
> *Hello and goodnight LIL....!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14731279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 12:07 AM~14731279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 09:08 PM~14731295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol X305


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

A L A B A D O !! :0 TIGHT WORK MAMI I DIDNT THINK U WAS DOIN IT LIKE DAT,VERY VERY NICE...ONE DAY


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14731329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 fine


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 04:30 PM~14727549
> *THIS ONE RAWWWWW AS SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


That's walt's shop homie is cool people does flawless work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 12:07 AM~14731279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 10 2009, 09:12 PM~14731355
> *:0 fine
> *


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Who Productions*
propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,


WAT IT DO HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 11 2009, 12:17 AM~14731429
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,
> WAT IT DO HOMIE :wave:
> *


Good homie tryin to get the ride looking rite!!!!!Hopefully friday I can buy some 2k primer


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14731484
> *Good homie tryin to get the ride looking rite!!!!!Hopefully friday I can buy some 2k primer
> *


  DATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 11 2009, 12:22 AM~14731515
> * DATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE
> *


Ya I should of done it rite the first time around....The door gott get even out also...did you get your tires yet


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 09:26 PM~14731578
> *Ya I should of done it rite the first time around....The door gott get even out also...did you get your tires yet
> *


lol fuck no homie


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 10:31 PM~14730144
> *14'S
> 
> 
> ...



14'z :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship: :yes: :h5: 

22'z  :angry: :uh: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

i need to i gotta fix some shit there in da ride and than after da ima get new rims so if da tires hold up ima keep riding till da wheels fall off homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

wuz up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 11 2009, 12:30 AM~14731633
> *i need to i gotta fix some shit there in da ride and than after da ima get new rims so if da tires hold up ima keep riding till da wheels fall off homie
> *


 :biggrin: I gott respect that being a "DAILY DRIVER"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve call me tommor sir


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14731329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank u very much!  :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 11 2009, 12:08 AM~14731290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is wass up good looking latinas


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 10 2009, 07:52 PM~14730360
> *I WOULD CRY... :tears:
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Insurance scam?!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats good lowridergame?jose just got me boosted up and let me down last minute......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 10 2009, 09:32 PM~14731676
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> wuz up homie
> *


Wuts good? My bad I took long 2 reply but I was on the phone :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 10 2009, 09:51 PM~14731946
> *Whats good lowridergame?jose just got me boosted up and let me down last minute......
> *



u kno how it iss fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 12:42 AM~14731819
> *Insurance scam?!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: why you say that sir


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14731990
> *Wuts good? My bad I took long 2 reply but I was on the phone :biggrin:
> *


its all good :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14731996
> *u kno how it iss fool
> *


PT's sounded super good...fuk it wednesday it is :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 09:55 PM~14732005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: why you say that sir
> *


Just looks like


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 10 2009, 09:59 PM~14732054
> *PT's sounded super good...fuk it wednesday it is :cheesy:
> *



yuhhp maybee alexis will join us lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Well guys im off 2 bed now soooo goodnite.. :wave:

Lexxtacy u look good in them pics girl... work it!! :thumbsup:

Goodnite!!


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

what going on shrek


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 10 2009, 10:04 PM~14732092
> *what going on shrek
> *


chillin ***** about to get off and go to sleep *****


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

13 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL, DRòN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, COUPE DE BEAR, DaBatRyde, lowbikeon20z, RoLLiN ShReK, Tru2DaGame, *ELEGANCECC96*, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LeXxTaCy, 06hemiram


yooo... what upp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:01 AM~14732069
> *Just looks like
> *


ok


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

whats up


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

XtReMe FrOm HeLL, sickassscion, JoEY_G, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, RoLLiN ShReK, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, COUPE DE BEAR, *Tru2DaGame*, Lowridergame305, ELEGANCECC96

waddup bish!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam,this shyts deed up..i wounder why?? any clues?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14732190
> *dam,this shyts deed up..i wounder why?? any clues?
> *


Eres tremendo embarqueeee!!!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

lmao..later fool..got 2 bed..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 10 2009, 10:08 PM~14732139
> *13 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL, DRòN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, COUPE DE BEAR, DaBatRyde, lowbikeon20z, RoLLiN ShReK, Tru2DaGame, ELEGANCECC96, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, LeXxTaCy, 06hemiram
> yooo... what upp
> *



oh shit a ghost lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bueno,goodnite fellas


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 10 2009, 10:29 PM~14732395
> *Bueno,goodnite fellas
> *




dale niggga


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Aug 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14731004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Exxotic!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami its tuesday already


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up people


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mr grumpy. Plenty money regal. Que bola aceres


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

dam dis shit looks like an on old gathering


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up plenty money


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ur not even lien


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

06 hemiram


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 05:37 AM~14733638
> *Ur not even lien
> *


wat u guys strating ur own cc?? lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Dimelo monte24 get back too work


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Back bumper king all day c.c.LOL


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 05:42 AM~14733652
> *Back bumper king all day c.c.LOL
> *


i see dat u aint gotta tell me dat lol lol lol lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14731004
> *Hello and goodnight LIL....!
> 
> 
> ...


wow :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

I see monte24 u know how too use iPhone on layitlow :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

We stilll in time. 1 pump. 52 batterys.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14731329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jus B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L RIGHT CLICKER AND SAVE!!!!!!!!!
YOU NEED TO GET A FOLIO TOGETHER GIRL BIG POTENTIAL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 11 2009, 05:47 AM~14733665
> *jus  B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L  RIGHT CLICKER AND SAVE!!!!!!!!!
> YOU NEED TO GET A FOLIO TOGETHER GIRL BIG POTENTIAL THERE :biggrin:
> *


thank u very much :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wad up ms popular


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 10 2009, 10:01 PM~14732072
> *yuhhp maybee alexis will join us lol
> *


who? me?? lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Wuz good mr grumpy u full of shit monte 24


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 10 2009, 10:04 PM~14732087
> *Well guys im off 2 bed now soooo goodnite.. :wave:
> 
> Lexxtacy u look good in them pics girl... work it!! :thumbsup:
> ...


aww thanx mami.. i appreciate.. i see myself chubby right now but, not for long


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 11 2009, 06:18 AM~14733771
> *wad up ms popular
> *


what's good, sucio!? :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

in the struggle, you?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

People r payin more attention. To lay it low than to work


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 11 2009, 06:24 AM~14733806
> *in the struggle, you?
> *


WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

morning peepz.. hows you all morning going so far


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 09:43 AM~14733875
> *morning peepz.. hows you all morning going so far
> *




TREMENDA MIELDA......


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 11 2009, 06:52 AM~14733903
> *TREMENDA MIELDA......
> *


why u say that dawg?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *INKSTINCT003*, monte24, *viejitos miami*, Fleetwood 305, REST IN PEACE c.c, 83delta88
yoooo! :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 07:15 AM~14733766
> *thank u very much :biggrin:
> *


  sexy girl nice we need more like you in miami


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 09:08 PM~14731290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 07:10 AM~14734004
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: INKSTINCT003, monte24, viejitos miami, Fleetwood 305, REST IN PEACE c.c, 83delta88
> yoooo! :wave:
> *


QUE BOLON


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 10:46 PM~14731004
> *Hello and goodnight LIL....!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, monte24

GOODMORNING PPLZ


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 07:17 AM~14734040
> *QUE BOLON
> *


sup dawg how u been?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,

:wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

LeXxTaCy, monteugly :wave:

Eyy monte24 tremendo sellout fuiste lastnite


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope u boys rady for this year i got a fantasy league n all DOLPHINS all the way.......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 07:30 AM~14734126
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> :wave:
> *


Hey wuts good? :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

nm n u???


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 07:40 AM~14734196
> *I hope u boys rady for this year i got a fantasy league n all DOLPHINS all the way.......
> 
> 
> ...


That's rite baby  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I told every body. I wasent going. Plus. It was rainin. Ohhhh. And ur ugly


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 09:48 AM~14734251
> *That's rite baby  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

150. For da 13z


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 07:47 AM~14734244
> *nm n u???
> *


Same shit


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 07:48 AM~14734252
> *I told every body. I wasent going.  Plus. It was rainin. Ohhhh. And ur ugly
> *


Ur still a sellout.. Nd it rained 4 only like 5 mins.. Nd ur uglier..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 07:33 AM~14734149
> *LeXxTaCy, monteugly :wave:
> 
> Eyy monte24 tremendo sellout fuiste lastnite
> *


 :wave: sup mami!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 07:25 AM~14734084
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, monte24
> 
> ...


morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 06:43 AM~14733875
> *morning peepz.. hows you all morning going so far
> *


sup tito...how u doing??


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 10 2009, 11:29 PM~14731626
> *14'z  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:    :worship:  :yes:  :h5:
> 
> 22'z    :angry:  :uh:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady ugly ur just mad da lexxtacy. Is more popular dan you hahahahaha


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

In the RED CORNER we have LEXXTACY











LETS GET IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 08:03 AM~14734352
> *Lady ugly ur just mad da lexxtacy. Is more popular dan you hahahahaha
> *


what an instigator!
:0 :no:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Its just friendly instagatin. Lol.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 07:50 AM~14734265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dolphins all day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 08:03 AM~14734352
> *Lady ugly ur just mad da lexxtacy. Is more popular dan you hahahahaha
> *


Why would I be mad? Idk if u haven't noticed but everytime a new girl comes in the guys go crazy lol.. This aint a competition.. Nd she's right ur an instigator! :tongue:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

goodmorning everyone....!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 10:30 AM~14734526
> *Why would I be mad? Idk if u haven't noticed but everytime a new girl comes in the guys go crazy lol.. This aint a competition.. Nd she's right ur an instigator! :tongue:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea yea yea ur still a sell out


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14731004
> *Hello and goodnight LIL....!
> 
> 
> ...


dam that is sexiness :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

U guys think we're competing? Wut u don't kno is that we're actually takin exotic pics with each other.. Ask her.. She'll tell u.... nd we want nesto takin the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

yup...she is right! :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ill watch....... :0 :around:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Its gona be beauty and the beast


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:44 AM~14734618
> *ill watch....... :0  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


x305 :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yep beast<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< nad 2 beauties


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 10 2009, 09:08 PM~14731290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE,


wassa danny


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:51 AM~14734679
> *GRAND HUSTLE,
> wassa danny
> *


sup playa


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 07:39 AM~14734587
> *U guys think we're competing? Wut u don't kno is that we're actually takin exotic pics with each other.. Ask her.. She'll tell u.... nd we want nesto takin the pics! :biggrin:
> *


would be my honor to shoot you both...!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Alright alright imma admit that we already took the pics we just asked who not 2 post them cuz they're 2 xplicit.. The only person that saw the pics was monte24 nd that's cuz he's my bestie I don't hide anything 4rm him.. Thank god he didn't go with us 2 take the pics cuz then the camera would've broke nd nesto would've had 2 go buy another 1 nd them shits r expensive!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

WE NEED PIX LIKE THESE :cheesy:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 11 2009, 10:55 AM~14734717
> *sup playa
> *



hows the shop coming along


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 07:55 AM~14734303
> *sup tito...how u doing??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 09:39 AM~14734587
> *U guys think we're competing? Wut u don't kno is that we're actually takin exotic pics with each other.. Ask her.. She'll tell u.... nd we want nesto takin the pics! :biggrin:
> *


just smoke one and chill homegirl?someone always want to start something on layitlow :angry: you two women are the best:  layitlow girls  :keep lowrider alive you are the only 2 girls that are it to lowrider


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 11 2009, 11:03 AM~14734790
> *just smoke one and chill homegirl?someone always want to start something on layitlow you two women are the :biggrin:  layitlow girls  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 11 2009, 09:03 AM~14734790
> *just smoke one and chill homegirl?someone always want to start something on layitlow you two women are the :biggrin:  layitlow girls  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:08 AM~14734388
> *In the RED CORNER we have LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2009, 11:59 AM~14734752
> *WE NEED PIX LIKE THESE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
 Geeyott Dayuummm......!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 11 2009, 09:03 AM~14734790
> *just smoke one and chill homegirl?someone always want to start something on layitlow you two women are the :biggrin:  layitlow girls  :biggrin:
> *


LOL... YUP! :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been looking and can't find the pics of those brazilian looking chicks that look like they're in a socced stadium with the white pants.. Any one have them saved?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

IIMPALAA, LeXxTaCy, JuiCeD XtReMe, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, wats crankin ma ninjas :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 09:33 AM~14734991
> *IIMPALAA, LeXxTaCy, JuiCeD XtReMe, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, wats crankin ma ninjas :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 09:34 AM~14735005
> *:wave:
> *


wat up ***** :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ESA RUBIA TENE MAS BOYO QUE COLO ....WTF


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 09:40 AM~14735059
> *ESA RUBIA TENE MAS BOYO QUE COLO ....WTF
> *


lol pero esta pa partirle la vida :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 09:33 AM~14734991
> *IIMPALAA, LeXxTaCy, JuiCeD XtReMe, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, wats crankin ma ninjas :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BORN 2 DIE!? WHAT'S CRACK-A-LACKIN'!?! :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ESO SI ...PA METEL LE EL JEEPE EN EL FANGO...LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN..... GET TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, impalas79, MACKIN305, STRAIGHT PIMPIN


WUT IT DO


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 09:42 AM~14735078
> *SUP BORN 2 DIE!? WHAT'S CRACK-A-LACKIN'!?!  :biggrin:
> *


chilling i like dem pics u came out good in dem :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 09:46 AM~14735107
> *chilling i like dem pics u came out good in dem :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanx...but i think i am 2 chubby right now....gotta eat better & work out again...no more taco bell..lol!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 09:42 AM~14735081
> *ESO SI ...PA METEL LE EL JEEPE EN EL FANGO...LOL
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 09:48 AM~14735120
> *thanx...but i think i am 2 chubby right now....gotta eat better & work out again...no more taco bell..lol!
> *


naw u look good like that


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 11:49 AM~14735130
> *naw u look good like that
> *



SHIT NO DISRESPECT BUT FRIDAY NITE U LOOKED CHUBBY IN ALL THE RIGHT PLACES TO ME......


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 09:49 AM~14735130
> *naw u look good like that
> *


aww well thanx...pero i am planning on losing a good ten pounds..lol!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WHHHHHHAAAATTTT DONT DO IT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 09:51 AM~14735148
> *aww well thanx...pero i am planning on losing a good ten pounds..lol!
> *


like 2 or 3 right :biggrin: :biggrin: im telling u u lookin great like that


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 09:53 AM~14735168
> *like 2 or 3 right  :biggrin:  :biggrin: im telling u u lookin great like that
> *


thank u, lazzzzzzzzzzzz! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 09:51 AM~14735154
> *WHHHHHHAAAATTTT DONT DO IT
> *


lol....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 09:55 AM~14735186
> *thank u, lazzzzzzzzzzzz!  :biggrin:
> *


ur welcome


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

my role model...lol!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

vanilla esta tirando duro lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LET ME KNO WHERE I CAN GET A PIC OF U LIKE THAT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:07 AM~14735281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice (she can get it) lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 12:08 PM~14735288
> *vanilla esta tirando duro lol
> *



U KNO HOW I DO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 10:08 AM~14735291
> *LET ME KNO WHERE I CAN GET A PIC OF U LIKE THAT
> *


hahaha...vanilla! ur funny! those are not available.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WELL THEN IMA HAVE TO TAKE ONE WITH MY PHOTOGRAPHIC MEMORY...LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 10:13 AM~14735335
> *WELL THEN IMA HAVE TO TAKE ONE WITH MY PHOTOGRAPHIC MEMORY...LOL
> *


bro, ur a clownnnn!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Coño. The one that was missing. Lowrider game


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

U ONLY LIVE ONCE 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW THIS IS LIKE HORNY NERD FEST. LIKE YALL HAVENT SEEN PUSSY BEFORE.
STONE WALL GOT EM LIKE THAT ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Big dawg its not that serious stop tryin to score cool points....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 10:17 AM~14735371
> *Big dawg its not that serious stop tryin to score cool points....
> *


***** YOU THE ONE TRYING TO GET COOL POINTS. COME PINGA.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

We at work and theres nothin better to do


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

first of all im just eatin shit on here n second la pinga tel la metes por el colo ....y ***** come on here tryin to start shit damn


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 12:19 PM~14735382
> *We at work and theres nothin better to do
> *




fo real ppl


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ninty6 lincoln, yo wen we trowing the next game :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

lol..oye, u guys r too much! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, que bola ma ***** :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

its all lexxtacys fault............ J/k


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

TEAM BORRACHOS...sup *****


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 10:20 AM~14735392
> *first of all im just eatin shit on here n second la pinga tel la metes por el colo ....y ***** come on here tryin to start shit damn
> *


FIRST OF ALL YOU SPELLED CULO WRONG. AND THE ONLY ONE STARTING SHIT IS YOU PAPO, IF YOU GOT BUTT HURT. WELL THAS YOU. IF THE SHOE FIT, WEAR IT. ALL I WAS SAYING IS THAT YOU COULD FIND THEM LIKE THAT AT STONEWALL, OR BOTTOMS UP. :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 10:31 AM~14735483
> *its all lexxtacys fault............  J/k
> *


my fault??? i didn't do anythingggg! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks spell checker and if i wanted to see pussy that bad i sure would go to ur fav spots ...i hit up tootsie's or bt's ...im done with this next....


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks spell checker and if i wanted to see pussy that bad i sure would go to ur fav spots ...i hit up tootsie's or bt's ...im done with this next....


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

oye monte24 wassa with the mazda


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 11:21 AM~14735407
> *ninty6 lincoln, yo wen we trowing the next game  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ***** next month ! when my arm recovers !!! :angry:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOUBLE POST....... OYE THE BEST THING IN TOOTSIES IS THE WINGS. AND BT,S ARE ALL BITCHES I WENT TO HIGHSCHOOL WITH.. BY THE WAY HOW OLD ARE YOU???


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

this is exactly what we dont need in a POST YOUR RIDE thread tighten the fuck up


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

25....its done let it go


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 11:37 AM~14735531
> *DOUBLE POST....... OYE THE BEST THING IN TOOTSIES IS THE WINGS. AND BT,S ARE ALL BITCHES I WENT TO HIGHSCHOOL WITH.. BY THE WAY HOW OLD ARE YOU???
> *


BT's DOWN SOUTH I HEARD IS THE SHIT !! :cheesy:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 11 2009, 12:40 PM~14735550
> *BT's DOWN SOUTH I HEARD IS THE SHIT !!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 10:39 AM~14735543
> *this is exactly what we dont need in a POST YOUR RIDE thread tighten the fuck up
> *


EXACTLY. POST YOUR RIDES. NOT UR GIRL. AT LEAST ON TOP OF A CAR. OR SITTING ON A RIM, SOMETHING. AINT NOBODY BEEFING. SOMEBODY ELSE NEEDS TO TIGHTEN THE FUCK UP


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:cricket: :cricket:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

new hopper


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ELEGANCECC96,
wasa gordo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elegante 96. How r u friend


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

20" steelies


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 11 2009, 01:15 PM~14735842
> *20" steelies
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

The block is hot 2day .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

de pinga


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

flaco so those motors will be in by fri...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

Lexxtacy s pics got everybody fired up!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:13 AM~14735822
> *ELEGANCECC96,
> wasa gordo
> *


Whats good homie!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

DAMN...IT'S PACKED IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 11 2009, 11:25 AM~14735924
> *Lexxtacy s pics got everybody fired up!!  :biggrin:
> *


HEY OMAR :wave:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 11 2009, 01:25 PM~14735924
> *Lexxtacy s pics got everybody fired up!!  :biggrin:
> *


thats why she posts them..all girls like everything revolving around them. and no offense to you


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:28 PM~14735939
> *Whats good homie!!
> *



CHILLIN...CHILLIN...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 11:14 AM~14735825
> *Elegante 96.  How r u friend
> *


Cccoooonnnyyyyyyoooo ammiiigggoooo!! I see your putting that iphone to use during work hours!!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 01:29 PM~14735959
> *thats why she posts them..all girls like everything revolving around them. and no offense to you
> *



IM NOT SAYIN THAT...HTAT ISNT TRU BUT SHE DIDNT POST UP THE PICS WHO DID


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 11:29 AM~14735955
> *HEY OMAR :wave:
> *


WUZ UP!! :wave:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 01:31 PM~14735966
> *IM NOT SAYIN THAT...HTAT ISNT TRU BUT SHE DIDNT POST UP THE PICS WHO DID
> *


regardless...miami fest has gone downhill since the drama started wit the cavalier and this just snowballed it


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:30 PM~14735965
> *Cccoooonnnyyyyyyoooo ammiiigggoooo!! I see your putting that iphone to use during work hours!!!!
> *



IMA HAVE TO TAKE HIM A TRAILER FOR OF GARBAGE AGAIN ..PUT HIS ASS TO WORK..LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 11:23 AM~14735899
> *The block is hot 2day .
> *


Mmmmmyyyyyy nnnniiiiggggggggggggggaaaaaa :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 12:24 PM~14735913
> *flaco so those motors will be in by fri...
> *


I hope so it's Alote of shit in that order so it might take a couple of days . But were rushing them that's all we need 2 open .


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

dre whats up ! u ready to sell that grill yet?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

STR-8...I need to get back in the game...and then we can do what we talked about doing


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 12:32 PM~14735981
> *Mmmmmyyyyyy nnnniiiiggggggggggggggaaaaaa :cheesy:
> *


My brother . What's the deal. ? U comming thru 2day ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:31 AM~14735966
> *IM NOT SAYIN THAT...HTAT ISNT TRU BUT SHE DIDNT POST UP THE PICS WHO DID
> *


THANX, JUICED XTREME... I DIDN'T POST EM.. WHO DID. AND SO WHAT IF HE POSTS PIX OF CHIX.. HE POSTS PIX OF WHIPS, TOO. IT'S ALL A MATTER OF HIM TRYING TO GET HIS NAME OUT THERE. I DON'T SEE THE HARM IN IT. AND ATLEAST IT GETS CONVERSATIONS STARTED...THIS SHIT GETS DEAD OFTEN...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:32 AM~14735979
> *IMA HAVE TO TAKE HIM A TRAILER FOR OF GARBAGE AGAIN ..PUT HIS ASS TO WORK..LOL
> *


Lmao!!! Nah he'll just guide you to ramp 3!!  :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 12:35 PM~14735999
> *STR-8...I need to get back in the game...and then we can do what we talked about doing
> *


Don't worry about it . If there not here by Friday I got u with another set . And I'm down 2 do that as soon as u ready .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:38 PM~14736019
> *Lmao!!! Nah he'll just guide you to ramp 3!!    :biggrin:
> *



lmao...naw but he saved me a trip to the hill last time i came threw..props


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 11:36 AM~14736005
> *My brother . What's the deal. ? U comming thru 2day ?
> *


Lets see, im trying to see if that deal goes through,i wish u could've seen it in person


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 01:38 PM~14736017
> *THANX, JUICED XTREME... I DIDN'T POST EM.. WHO DID. AND SO WHAT IF HE POSTS PIX OF CHIX.. HE POSTS PIX OF WHIPS, TOO. IT'S ALL A MATTER OF HIM TRYING TO GET HIS NAME OUT THERE. I DON'T SEE THE HARM IN IT. AND ATLEAST IT GETS CONVERSATIONS STARTED...THIS SHIT GETS DEAD OFTEN...
> *


theres a whole fucking section dedicated to art and threads like that


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 12:38 PM~14736017
> *THANX, JUICED XTREME... I DIDN'T POST EM.. WHO DID. AND SO WHAT IF HE POSTS PIX OF CHIX.. HE POSTS PIX OF WHIPS, TOO. IT'S ALL A MATTER OF HIM TRYING TO GET HIS NAME OUT THERE. I DON'T SEE THE HARM IN IT. AND ATLEAST IT GETS CONVERSATIONS STARTED...THIS SHIT GETS DEAD OFTEN...
> *


Look what u started . Lmao .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

bueno lets talk about cars.....who's first


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got 1993 chevy caprice impala clone wagon it has a 350 with 700r4 trans runs good i use as a daily it has 22 inch rims power everything ice cold a/c hids headlights smoke tail lights flowmaster dual exaust system wire already ran we drive car everywere we go not really tryin to get rid of it but want something diffrent askin $ 4,500 obo or maybe trade for other car and cash lookin for mayb a monte carlo cutlass regal malibu caprice impala please rear wheel drive only cars and must have a/c if the car is clean enuff might do str8 up trade give me call/text 754 244 3108 more pics in my build


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

anybody got a 6 stage z rack for sale????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 11:42 AM~14736053
> *theres a whole fucking section dedicated to art and threads like that
> *


DAMN...U SOUND MAD...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 11 2009, 01:46 PM~14736091
> *DAMN...U SOUND MAD...
> *


no, if he was really trying to get his name out there he would be doing it somewhere besides the local thread...where everyone knows him.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 12:43 PM~14736067
> *bueno lets talk about cars.....who's first
> *


Lmao . 4 what this is more entertaning .my day is going faster .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

"can't we all just get along"?!?! All fellow miami fest lay it lowers should unite and have a good ol barbq!!! Just sit back, relax and sip on some coronas and vibe!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

thats wut i keep sayin if theres nothing new with ur whip to talk about then wtf are u gonna talk about...this topic would be dead like always..at least talkin shit about w.e. it is keep this shit going and entertaining..


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

we need /want more models(local chix) pixs with cars if possible......so everybody is happy.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 11:32 AM~14735975
> *regardless...miami fest has gone downhill since the drama started wit the cavalier and this just snowballed it
> *


Wut about my cavalier? Nd im sorry 2 say there has ALWAYS been some kinda drama here since be4 my cavalier.. So plz stop blaming this forum for goin downhill becuz of the drama with my cavalier cuz that is not true. :angry:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:48 PM~14736113
> *"can't we all just get along"?!?! All fellow miami fest lay it lowers should unite and have a good ol  barbq!!! Just sit back, relax and sip on some coronas and vibe!!!
> *



im down i've been thinkin about doin a bbq at key biscayne and invite everybosy like a big ass picnic at the beach


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:48 PM~14736113
> *"can't we all just get along"?!?! All fellow miami fest lay it lowers should unite and have a good ol  barbq!!! Just sit back, relax and sip on some coronas and vibe!!!
> *


we can have a virtual bbq since everyone stuck at work


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

wassa LIL ROLY


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 01:51 PM~14736128
> *Wut about my cavalier? Nd im sorry 2 say there has ALWAYS been some kinda drama here since be4 my cavalier.. So plz stop blaming this forum for goin downhill becuz of the drama with my cavalier cuz that is not true. :angry:
> *


my bad i wasnt trying to blame everything on anyone...you skirts just get the blame cause a woman is behind everything evil


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:51 AM~14736129
> *im down i've been thinkin about doin a bbq at key biscayne and invite everybosy like a big ass picnic at the beach
> *


soundz good.....but we also need that saturday night rideout/hangout going.....
:dunno:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 01:52 PM~14736139
> *my bad i wasnt trying to blame everything on anyone...you skirts just get the blame cause a woman is behind everything evil
> *


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 01:53 PM~14736151
> *:0
> *


that was a joke before i get raged at


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

naw homie..it aint like that with me.....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Damm all u think of is BBQ, coronas and girls . I like the way u think  . That's why we get along so good .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

besides ur right about skirts n evil


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 01:54 PM~14736161
> *Damm all u think of is BBQ, coronas and girls . I like the way u think    . That's why we get along so good .
> *



take that and football and u got everything a man needs


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 11:48 AM~14736113
> *"can't we all just get along"?!?! All fellow miami fest lay it lowers should unite and have a good ol  barbq!!! Just sit back, relax and sip on some coronas and vibe!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 11:52 AM~14736139
> *my bad i wasnt trying to blame everything on anyone...you skirts just get the blame cause a woman is behind everything evil
> *


That's not necessarily true.. I don't wish bad upon any1.. I don't have evil thoughts.. Im actually a very friendly person :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

it says miami fest so i post what i do from miami..regardless if you get mad about it...sorry....LOL..! life goes on...!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 11:51 AM~14736131
> *we can have a virtual bbq since everyone stuck at work
> *


Aaaahhhh sarcasm?! I mean on a weekend, so all miami fest lay it lowers ca. Unite and get to know each other and most importantly "unite"


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 11:52 AM~14736139
> *my bad i wasnt trying to blame everything on anyone...you skirts just get the blame cause a woman is behind everything evil
> *


LOL...DAAAAAAAMN! I AIN'T BEHIND ANYTHING EVIL 

:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 11 2009, 01:56 PM~14736181
> *it says miami fest so i post what i do from miami..regardless if you get mad about it...sorry....LOL..! life goes on...!
> *


nobodys mad i like your pics..we just need more cars in this shit. im done adding to the nonsense


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: *Low_Ski_13, caprice ridah*, JuiCeD XtReMe,* luxridez, *ELEGANCECC96, bung, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *Who Productions,* LeXxTaCy, ninty6 lincoln, LIL ROLY™, ElColombiano, plenty money regal
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 01:58 PM~14736205
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: Low_Ski_13, caprice ridah, JuiCeD XtReMe, luxridez, ELEGANCECC96, bung, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, ninty6 lincoln, LIL ROLY™, ElColombiano, plenty money regal
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

like i said before mostly everyone in here knows one another and knows there cars so unless someone has done something new there aint shit to talk about .this post wouldnt be 3028 pages if ppl only posted and talked about there low lo's .there aint that manylowriders in miami.so ppl just come here n eat shit at work and talk to there peeps theres nothing wrong with that


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 11 2009, 10:57 AM~14736194
> *nobodys mad i like your pics..we just need more cars in this shit. im done adding to the nonsense
> *


OK WHO WANTS TO SHOOT WITH ME...? AND ILL BRING LEX AND LADY....!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 02:58 PM~14736205
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: Low_Ski_13, caprice ridah, JuiCeD XtReMe, luxridez, ELEGANCECC96, bung, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, ninty6 lincoln, LIL ROLY™, ElColombiano, plenty money regal
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 11:54 AM~14736161
> *Damm all u think of is BBQ, coronas and girls . I like the way u think    . That's why we get along so good .
> *


Like i said earlier "mmmyyyyyyyyyy nniiiiiiggggggaaaaaa"!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 11:56 AM~14736180
> *That's not necessarily true.. I don't wish bad upon any1.. I don't have evil thoughts.. Im actually a very friendly person :biggrin:
> *


That is true !


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Soooooo who's gonna throw this bbq? Im always hungry so im down lmao! I want some churrasco!! Epaaaaa :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 11 2009, 02:00 PM~14736217
> *OK WHO WANTS TO SHOOT WITH ME...? AND ILL BRING LEX AND LADY....!
> *



me as soon as my shits out


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13+Aug 11 2009, 12:00 PM~14736220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup fellas how ya doing?


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 11 2009, 12:00 PM~14736217
> *OK WHO WANTS TO SHOOT WITH ME...? AND ILL BRING LEX AND LADY....!
> *


imma need a rain check on that....
:nicoderm:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like I got here 2 late. What's up Miami


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 11 2009, 12:01 PM~14736224
> *That is true !
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 11 2009, 12:04 PM~14736258
> *Looks like I got here 2 late. What's up Miami
> *


sup dawg...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DaBatRyde,

shit u missed all the drama


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up flaco


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 01:01 PM~14736230
> *Soooooo who's gonna throw this bbq? Im always hungry so im down lmao! I want some churrasco!! Epaaaaa :wave:
> *


were doin the bbq at the shop 4 the grand opening it's gonna b like in 2 weeks .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 01:06 PM~14736284
> *Wuz up flaco
> *


What's up pimp


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 02:07 PM~14736292
> *were doin the bbq at the shop 4 the grand opening it's gonna b like in 2 weeks .
> *



oye let me kno if u need a grill i got one that ill let yall use


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 10 2009, 08:45 PM~14729040
> *price?
> *


 asking 17000


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

and sence elegance96 want a BBQ so bad he can b the cook . Couse that ***** don't fuk around behind the grill . :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que aburimiento!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 02:12 PM~14736345
> *and sence elegance96 want a BBQ so bad he can b the cook . Couse that ***** don't fuk around behind the grill .  :biggrin:
> *


i kno that for a fact rememeber the elegance bbq at lowrider shit was so good ****** were eatin that shit barley cooked


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 01:09 PM~14736314
> *oye let me kno if u need a grill i got one that ill let yall use
> *


Ok ok thanks were fixing back up the BBQ trailer we had with hydros so we can cook with that but it's not big enough so we might use yours 2


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

no prob ..damn u still got that shit


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 12:12 PM~14736345
> *and sence elegance96 want a BBQ so bad he can b the cook . Couse that ***** don't fuk around behind the grill .  :biggrin:
> *


Dam flaco ima have to change my screenname, what do you think about "impala mike"?! Lmao


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mike cant b the cook he might blow his eyebrows offff. He. Knoes wat im talkin about


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

How about cheff pepin


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 12:13 PM~14736362
> *i kno that for a fact rememeber the elegance bbq at lowrider shit was so good ****** were eatin that shit barley cooked
> *


Lmao, that nite you are talking bout was a "lllllloooooooonnnngggggggg nnnniiiiiiiitttttteeee"!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:15 PM~14736389
> *Dam flaco ima have to change my screenname, what do you think about "impala mike"?! Lmao
> *


Sounds good .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i kno...not one to remember...bout the rassco was off the chain


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 01:15 PM~14736387
> *no prob ..damn u still got that shit
> *


Hell yea but ima paint it red so u can pull it . We don't got hitchs on the jeeps no more .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 12:15 PM~14736392
> *mike cant b the cook he might blow his eyebrows offff.  He. Knoes wat im talkin about
> *


Lmfao!!!!! I cant believe you went there!!! Not to mention the fireworks and the stripper pole!! :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

im down...i still got the hitch on the xtreme


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 12:07 PM~14736292
> *were doin the bbq at the shop 4 the grand opening it's gonna b like in 2 weeks .
> *


Well great!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 12:07 PM~14736292
> *were doin the bbq at the shop 4 the grand opening it's gonna b like in 2 weeks .
> *


CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yalll ****** makein me hungry with alll this bbq talk


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:21 PM~14736443
> *Lmfao!!!!! I cant believe you went there!!! Not to mention the fireworks and the stripper pole!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL mike drunk dressed like chef pepin and with a stripper pole I would pay 2 see that . Lmfao


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 12:15 PM~14736392
> *mike cant b the cook he might blow his eyebrows offff.  He. Knoes wat im talkin about
> *


Ok I agree with flaco cuz mike knows how 2 grill burgers nd hot dogs.. But just make sure he hasn't been drinkin be4 that cuz that's wut monte24 is talkin about that lol.... thank god nuthin happened 2 him..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dat night was a trip. Fire works in side the house and all


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hhhhmmmm some argentinian churasco and ice cold coronas!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 12:21 PM~14736443
> *Lmfao!!!!! I cant believe you went there!!! Not to mention the fireworks and the stripper pole!! :biggrin:
> *


Actually that was on new yrs eve.. Mike was soooooo wasted that he almost blew himself up twice with the fireworks.. But the time robert is talkin about wuz isaidys welcome back party


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

A bbq at the shop should have a goood turn out of ppl


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 12:28 PM~14736505
> *Hhhhmmmm some argentinian churasco and ice cold coronas!!
> *


x2 im with u on that one


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

I can't belive I missed that party .


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 02:21 PM~14736445
> *im down...i still got the hitch on the xtreme
> *


Shit, u gonna tow it over there. Lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 12:27 PM~14736490
> *Dat night was a trip.  Fire works in side the house and all
> *


Bro wtf were we thinking?! Fuk it, life is to short.. Might as well let loose and live it up!Yeah flaco u missed that out on that party


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 01:29 PM~14736514
> *A bbq at the shop should have a goood turn out of ppl
> *


LOL that shop is packed everynite and we haven't even opened or started cooking yet . And that's a real good location that little unplanned hangout on Friday turned out pretty good .


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

What up flaco


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lady desirez peeed on her self and alll


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

It hassss a goood location


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dammm, miami fest is jumpin!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

flako check this one out all it needs its some 14`s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 12:34 PM~14736564
> *LOL that shop is packed everynite and we haven't even opened or started cooking yet . And that's a real good location that little unplanned hangout on Friday turned out pretty good .
> *


And its only going to get better  ..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 12:34 PM~14736570
> *lady desirez peeed on her self and alll
> *


Yea lmfao!! I was play fighting with mike nd I think I had laz nd mandy holding nd all I remember was I kicked mike nd he fell nd so did I nd then I peed from how much I was laughin lmfao! I had monte24 take me home at 3 am 2 change my clothes nd then go back 2 mikes lol.. I had a fuckin blast that day!


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 02:37 PM~14736593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 11 2009, 01:34 PM~14736567
> *What up flaco
> *


What's the deal? A we gotta bring out the toys I talked 2 brown soul and he's reAdy 2 ride .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 12:37 PM~14736593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Oooohhhh bbooyyy!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

So mike where's that stripper pole at ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 01:38 PM~14736608
> *flako check this one out all it needs its some 14`s :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damm that shits crazy .


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 01:39 PM~14736620
> *Yea lmfao!! I was play fighting with mike nd I think I had laz nd mandy holding nd all I remember was I kicked mike nd he fell nd so did I nd then I peed from how much I was laughin lmfao! I had monte24 take me home at 3 am 2 change my clothes nd then go back 2 mikes lol.. I had a fuckin blast that day!
> *


lmaoooooo i remember that shit


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

flaco wut time u gonna be at the shop


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 12:43 PM~14736655
> *So mike where's that stripper pole at ?
> *


::scarface:: i got it close by!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:47 PM~14736695
> *::scarface::  i got it close by!!
> *


u fixed it ??? :0


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 12:37 PM~14736593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Shit jesus has a better chance 2 ride wit u guys. My shit is like if I wanted 2 bring back a ghost


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

i remember new years we was tryna get that shit together everyone was puttin they heads together tryna fix the stripper pole shit was stuck or i dunno wtf


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

that striper pole id dangerous. Fuck around. And falll. With the pole and alll


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 01:47 PM~14736693
> *flaco wut time u gonna be at the shop
> *


Around 5


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 11 2009, 12:48 PM~14736707
> *u fixed it ??? :0
> *


Lol, some handyman came and installed it....whats good homie?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 01:49 PM~14736724
> *that striper pole id dangerous.  Fuck around. And falll.  With the pole and alll
> *


that happened to someone on here at another party already. slow motion and all.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Yea know h gotta leave town 4 a lil while .


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:51 PM~14736735
> *Lol, some handyman came and installed it....whats good homie?
> *


 lmaooo handyman?? chillen *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ninty6 lincoln, oye i ready got the blue ball wen ever yall ready we could get the next game goin


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Fuk it we make a new pole


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 01:52 PM~14736751
> *ninty6 lincoln, oye i got blue balls wen ever yall ready we could get the next game goin
> *



wtfff ???


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 11 2009, 12:51 PM~14736736
> *that happened to someone on here at another party already. slow motion and all.
> *


Yea I think I know who ur talkin about..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

flaco pm the price for the bike set up with out the pump


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 12:53 PM~14736760
> *Fuk it we make a new pole
> *


Put one at the shop lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 11 2009, 12:53 PM~14736763
> *wtfff ???
> *


lol this *****


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 11 2009, 12:52 PM~14736747
> *lmaooo handyman?? chillen *****
> *


Till this day i still cant believe these girls were requesting a dam pool full of baby oil!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 01:55 PM~14736774
> *Put one at the shop lol
> *


yuhh u and lexxtacy are gon work the pole ?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn this shit is deed up in here.. Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 01:56 PM~14736783
> *Till this day i still cant believe these girls were requesting a dam pool full of baby oil!!
> *



wtf ???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 10:15 AM~14735355
> *Coño. The one that was missing.  Lowrider game
> *



IM HERE BUA HAHAHAHAHAHA LOL



SUP WITH ALL THIS









FEELING BEEFY IN HERE



21 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)
18 Members: Lowridergame305, bBblue88olds, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, Born 2 Die, *STREETSOFDADECC*, *monte24*, ninty6 lincoln, *LeXxTaCy*, *JuiCeD XtReMe*, carlows, *ELEGANCECC96*, MACKIN305, *STRAIGHT PIMPIN*, UCE 95 RHYDER, DaBatRyde, sucio138, 83delta88, cyclopes98




DAMN ITS FLOWING IN HERE hno: hno:hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 01:57 PM~14736790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so u got blue balls


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 12:56 PM~14736783
> *Till this day i still cant believe these girls were requesting a dam pool full of baby oil!!
> *


Actually it was ky jelly lmao


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 11 2009, 12:51 PM~14736736
> *that happened to someone on here at another party already. slow motion and all.
> *


That was the party that was TRYING to compete with mine!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 01:59 PM~14736809
> *Actually it was ky jelly lmao
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 11 2009, 12:58 PM~14736804
> *so u got blue balls
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, DaBatRyde, sucio138

wut it do????


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 02:56 PM~14736789
> *Damn this shit is deed up in here.. Nice :thumbsup:
> *



this is what happens when theres no haters in the post


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

YOU TELL ME MR LA PIÑGA POR EL CULO :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

They. Tryed out do us


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lol chillin bout to head up to KING AUTO


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 01:02 PM~14736848
> *lol chillin bout to head up to KING AUTO
> *



see you there! lol :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

No lie my day has gone by fast. Thanx to lil


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE :wave: yo im on ma way 2 da shop now..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 12:58 PM~14736801
> *IM HERE BUA HAHAHAHAHAHA LOL
> SUP WITH ALL THIS
> 
> ...


Pass the popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, monte24, JuiCeD XtReMe, Lowridergame305, bBblue88olds, STREETSOFDADECC, MR.GRUMPY, 06hemiram, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ninty6 lincoln, Born 2 Die, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, carlows, ELEGANCECC96, drosmoka, LeXxTaCy, MACKIN305, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, UCE 95 RHYDER


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 11 2009, 01:05 PM~14736883
> *21 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, monte24, JuiCeD XtReMe, Lowridergame305, bBblue88olds, STREETSOFDADECC, MR.GRUMPY, 06hemiram, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ninty6 lincoln, Born 2 Die, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, carlows, ELEGANCECC96, drosmoka, LeXxTaCy, MACKIN305, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, UCE 95 RHYDER
> *


  :420: :420:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: Lowridergame305, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, MR.GRUMPY, monte24, Nepz95, GRAND HUSTLE, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, sucio138, Born 2 Die, STREETSOFDADECC, 06hemiram, ELEGANCECC96, bBblue88olds, carlows, LeXxTaCy, MACKIN305, ninty6 lincoln



GRAND HUSTLE LOL


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

18 Members: 06hemiram , lylorly , DaBatRyde , GRAND HUSTLE , *MR.GRUMPY* , LeXxTaCy , ELEGANCECC96 , monte24 , Lowridergame305 , Nepz95 , ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ , Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ , sucio138 , Born 2 Die , STREETSOFDADECC , bBblue88olds , carlows , MACKIN305

Yoooo, my car is going to start getting worked on in 2 weeks hopefully


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

4real we been at this since 10 am lol.. I think it really don't matter wtf we talk about here just as long as everyone gets along..


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

boulevard aces comming to streets near you


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Yessir sooner than later for the haters lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lowridergame305, rollin-orange, 305low, carlows, [/B]Plenty Money Regal MR.GRUMPY, 06hemiram, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 02:52 PM~14736744
> *Yea know h gotta leave town 4 a lil while .
> *


I should find out by Oct. Or Nov. If I'm going and if I go it will be a 12 month tour


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Sup Rollin Orange


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

16 Members: orientalmontecarlo, IIMPALAA, JohnnyBoy, 305low, ELEGANCECC96, 4THAHATERS, lalo22, rollin-orange, Lowridergame305, monte24, LeXxTaCy, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, DaBatRyde, 06hemiram, plenty money regal, sucio138

DAMN....MAD PPL ON LAYITLOW, HUH?!? LOL


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

I say do a BBQ at king auto and another hop off so people can redeem demself from ***** or willy or lil Roly  :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

whats up "DaBatRyde"
Here in Tennesse in vacation.
Just got back from doing some white water rafting on the Pigeon River.
Wow you guys gotta check out all the oldies up here in the local residence. these cars are just sitting in the fields there are alot of p/u like 53 chevys and fords.


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 04:44 PM~14737207
> *I say do a BBQ at king auto and another hop off so people  can redeem demself from ***** or willy or lil Roly    :biggrin:
> *


im requetee downn... :biggrin: :biggrin: lets c wut it do!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 11 2009, 01:54 PM~14736772
> *flaco pm the price for the bike set up with out the pump
> *


I GOT U IMA WORK ON IT


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

im requetee downn... lets c wut it do!!! comooooooooooo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 01:55 PM~14736774
> *Put one at the shop lol
> *


R U GONA GET ON IT ????? IF U DO ITS UP 2NITE.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 11 2009, 02:01 PM~14737335
> *I GOT U IMA WORK ON IT
> *


ight 4show :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

M in the mood of building a lowrider....


I think m gonna go get me a 64 vert after I drop my 75....... :biggrin:  


The biggest problem m gonna have now is choosin wut kolor to paint it, and make sure the interior matches as well.....u kno
them guts gotta be looking rite as well....  




huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhh
should i go basecoat, kandy, 3 stage pearl, I dont kno.... choices, choices, choices...

Most likely kandy... :biggrin:  


Oyeah, and 1 time 4thahaters, u kno who u are...


:nosad:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont think a striper pole is safe for a pregnant gurl


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

get back 2 work monte 24 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ive been workin. Plenty money. Remember we r still in time 1 pump 52 batterys


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 11 2009, 02:08 PM~14737389
> *M in the mood of building a lowrider....
> I think m gonna go get me a 64 vert after I drop my 75....... :biggrin:
> The biggest problem m gonna have now is choosin wut kolor to paint it, and make sure the interior matches as well.....u kno
> ...


Dam homie, whats good?! tight work....keep it OG those are the best colors.... Let me know there is a 64 vert in tennessee, clean!! You know im always down for a road trip!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 11 2009, 02:10 PM~14737409
> *I dont think a striper pole is safe for a pregnant gurl
> *


Lol whos pregnant?!


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

if i go lowrider i going 2 kill the game :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 02:30 PM~14737603
> *Lol whos pregnant?!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 11 2009, 02:08 PM~14737389
> *M in the mood of building a lowrider....
> I think m gonna go get me a 64 vert after I drop my 75....... :biggrin:
> The biggest problem m gonna have now is choosin wut kolor to paint it, and make sure the interior matches as well.....u kno
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 02:34 PM~14737634
> *if i go lowrider i going 2 kill the game :biggrin:
> *





Comoooooo????? :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

heres a lil sum thing for u ballers....lmfao.... :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

the homies regal getting a pose at the show


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

.............


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, STR8CLOWNIN LS, monte24, lylorly, *Born 2 Die*, GALO1111

:banghead:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2009, 03:14 PM~14738037
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, STR8CLOWNIN LS, monte24, Born 2 Die, GALO1111
> 
> ...


lol it was a good game :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

BloodBath wuz up dog :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Aug 11 2009, 12:48 PM~14735120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BEAR TE PARTIERON EL CULO EARLIER HUH?POLICE AINT PLAYIN


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 11 2009, 04:30 PM~14738869
> *:uh:
> :biggrin: X 305
> 
> ...



hahaha that aint me , thats george wit da lincoln aka 96lincoln

lol we were playin burn ball & he had 2 step up 2 da wall lol :biggrin:

but yea i did get stopped earlier 2day

its like da 5th time this month i get stopped :angry:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2009, 05:08 PM~14739283
> *hahaha that aint me , thats george wit da lincoln aka 96lincoln
> 
> lol we were playin burn ball & he had 2 step up 2 da wall lol  :biggrin:
> ...


dam I aint heard or played burn ball in years....sounds like fun... :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good mia


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam its dead in here...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 11 2009, 06:12 PM~14739964
> *dam its dead in here...
> *


im bored,whacha wanna do?!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

:0 hno: :ugh:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003, jgflores22, impalas79, caprice ridah, sweatitsdelta88, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, I G0T DAT, *GALO1111, *MR.GRUMPY

whats up tom ..where were you today i was at the shop


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo wats the deal with hangouts this week? i got lost with all the changing around.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Aug 11 2009, 10:09 PM~14740535
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003, jgflores22, impalas79, caprice ridah, sweatitsdelta88, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, I G0T DAT, GALO1111, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> ...


He was at the club :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *RoLLiN ShReK*<-- ur a *** , PUROLOWS84MC, I G0T DAT, backbumpercaprice, clean87, CAPRICECOUPE, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn* <--ur a hoe, jgflores22, INKSTINCT003
lol j/k sup peeps


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2009, 07:21 PM~14740678
> *He was at the club  :biggrin:
> *


sup ***** u forget us poor ppl?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 10:19 PM~14740656
> *yo wats the deal with hangouts this week? i got lost with all the changing around.
> *


Same here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 10:22 PM~14740698
> *sup ***** u forget us poor ppl?
> *


Lol man lately I just been working & spending time with my girl ....whats up with the caddy


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 01:01 PM~14736837
> *this is what happens when theres no haters in the post
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2009, 07:26 PM~14740747
> *Lol man lately I just been working & spending time with my girl ....whats up with the caddy
> *


caddy looking stock as ever...lol sup wit ur whip wen we going to see it swaging with the big bodies.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 07:29 PM~14740785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oye sucia que bola?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 07:33 PM~14740838
> *oye sucia  que bola?
> *


AQUI AT THE CRIB. LOOKING FOR INTERNET GANGSTERS ON THIS. BUT THEY HAVE CURFEWS, AND CANT USE THE COMPUTER AFTER 10 PM


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 07:36 PM~14740871
> *AQUI AT THE CRIB. LOOKING FOR INTERNET GANGSTERS ON THIS. BUT THEY HAVE CURFEWS, AND CANT USE THE COMPUTER AFTER 10 PM
> *


bahahahahaha ur a fool .. hows the fam? wen u throwing a hangout? im bored already...lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 07:38 PM~14740900
> *bahahahahaha ur a fool .. hows the fam? wen u throwing a hangout? im bored already...lol
> *


TILL NEXT MONTH. IT WASNT MUCH OF A TURN OUT LAST WEEK.... I WOULD LIKE TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT FOR THE ONE NEXT MONTH. LETS SEE. THE FAM DOING GREAT. YOU HEARD I SOLD THE REGAL????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 07:41 PM~14740933
> *TILL NEXT MONTH. IT WASNT MUCH OF A TURN OUT LAST WEEK.... I WOULD LIKE TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT FOR THE ONE NEXT MONTH. LETS SEE. THE FAM DOING GREAT. YOU HEARD I SOLD THE REGAL????
> *


yea i feel u on that shit so who's week is it? na ***** wen? how much u got for it? oye i got my setup and the 14'z for sale i want to let it go together.. 900 obo


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn ROLLIN TITO


wuz up ******


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 07:43 PM~14740958
> *yea i feel u on that shit so who's week is it? na ***** wen? how much u got for it? oye i got my setup and the 14'z for sale i want to let it go together.. 900 obo
> *


IDK... I GOT ENOUGH.. I WENT AND GOT THIS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 11 2009, 07:47 PM~14741006
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn ROLLIN TITO
> wuz up ******
> *


que bolon?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, RoLLiN ShReK, monte24, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, clean87, Tru2DaGame, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, ripsta85, I G0T DAT

SUP ******


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 07:50 PM~14741056
> *que bolon?
> *


same shit ***** chillin wuz up with u


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 07:47 PM~14741015
> *IDK... I GOT ENOUGH.. I WENT  AND GOT THIS TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wat is that a mazda...lol i only reconize gm vehicles, nice though


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 09:36 PM~14740871
> *AQUI AT THE CRIB. LOOKING FOR INTERNET GANGSTERS ON THIS. BUT THEY HAVE CURFEWS, AND CANT USE THE COMPUTER AFTER 10 PM
> *



NO ***** UNLIKE U I GOTTA LIFE AND DONT SPEND THE ENTIRE DAY ON LAYITLOW..TRYIN TO START BEEF WIT PPL


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 07:51 PM~14741062
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, RoLLiN ShReK, monte24, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, clean87, Tru2DaGame, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, ripsta85, I G0T DAT
> 
> ...



wuz up ***** so i miss out on this shit to day lol ti pinga


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 11 2009, 07:51 PM~14741063
> *same shit ***** chillin wuz up with u
> *


aqui reading this stupidity...lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 07:52 PM~14741071
> *wat is that a mazda...lol i only reconize gm vehicles
> *


YEAH ITS A NEW MAZDA. :0 MY BAD MR GM. ITS A NAVI


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 07:52 PM~14741079
> *NO ***** UNLIKE U I GOTTA LIFE AND DONT SPEND THE ENTIRE DAY ON LAYITLOW..TRYIN TO START BEEF WIT PPL
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ti pinga


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 07:53 PM~14741093
> *YEAH ITS A NEW MAZDA.  :0  MY BAD MR GM. ITS A NAVI
> *


tight work big money business is good huh?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 10:32 PM~14740825
> *caddy looking stock as ever...lol sup wit ur whip wen we going to see it swaging with the big bodies.. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2009, 07:54 PM~14741109
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lol stop lying i heard u making that big money like dre....lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 07:53 PM~14741089
> *aqui reading this stupidity...lol
> *


yea me to but like always we cant post things up about nothin onless its about car's we need to make a law in this bitch no pics of females no talking about paint ball's remote control car's just ti pinga :banghead:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 10:57 PM~14741124
> *lol stop lying  i heard u making that big money like dre....lol
> *


lol sure!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2009, 08:00 PM~14741172
> *lol sure!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, viejitos miami, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER Lowridergame305,RoLLiN DaT GrEEn


wuz up ******


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 07:52 PM~14741079
> *NO ***** UNLIKE U I GOTTA LIFE AND DONT SPEND THE ENTIRE DAY ON LAYITLOW..TRYIN TO START BEEF WIT PPL
> *


YEAH YOUR RIGHT. I NEED TO GET A LIFE. MY BAD. ITS NOT MY FAULT YOU STILL BUTTHURT BRO. STOP WITH YOUR LITTLE INDIRECT COMMENTS. WE ALL GROWN HERE. IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY JUST CALL ME OUT. PERO BUENO DALE..
LET YOU GO, I DONT WANT YOUR OLGIRL GETTING MAD AT YOU FOR BEING ON THE COMPUTER THIS LATE. GOO NITE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 11 2009, 08:00 PM~14741169
> *yea me to but like always we cant post things up about nothin onless its about car's we need to make a law in this bitch no pics of females no talking about paint ball's remote control car's just ti pinga  :banghead:
> *


de pintura lol im going to talk to my ppl to see if they can change the name of miami fest to channel 7 news or telemundo 51


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: *American 305 HOPPER*, *RoLLiN Lime*, *XtReMeLy Juiced*, *Mz. UgLy DeSiReZ*, *miami viejitos *, JohnnyBoy, INKSTINCT003, orientalmontecarlo, Tru2DaGame, *Monte24/Mazda13*, Lowridergame305, 79_monte, ripsta85, *RoLLiN DaT Pinkk*, -PlayTime-



Wussup Homies Like Ur New Names LOL JUST FUCKIN WIT YALL!!



Check out My Bois New Whip


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 07:57 PM~14741124
> *lol stop lying  i heard u making that big money like dre....lol
> *


YEAH NICE... I WISH. BY THE WAY I HAVE 5 13s FOR SALE. NEW TIRES. THEY WERE ON THE REGAL. THEY ALL CHROME NOW. 350.00


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 08:03 PM~14741200
> *YEAH YOUR RIGHT. I NEED TO GET A LIFE. MY BAD. ITS NOT MY FAULT YOU STILL BUTTHURT BRO. STOP WITH YOUR LITTLE INDIRECT COMMENTS. WE ALL GROWN HERE. IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY JUST CALL ME OUT. PERO BUENO DALE..
> LET YOU GO, I DONT WANT YOUR OLGIRL GETTING MAD AT YOU FOR BEING ON THE COMPUTER THIS LATE. GOO NITE
> *


lol ur a fool how u know she asking me to turn it off


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 08:05 PM~14741229
> *YEAH NICE... I WISH. BY THE WAY I HAVE 5 13s FOR SALE. NEW TIRES. THEY WERE ON THE REGAL. THEY ALL CHROME NOW. 350.00
> *


okk i might know someone ill get wit u tomorrow


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 08:05 PM~14741235
> *lol ur a fool how u know she asking me to turn it off
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]

i ant going to lie seeing that shit at da shop yesterday and today that shit looks sick cant wait to see it all the way done with what he wants to do to it :thumbsup: nice ride


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 11 2009, 11:01 PM~14741185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: My car is there....Im going to take my time & do everything rite this time.....no half steping.....paint,inside,music & I fuckin hate my batterie rack but that will be the last thing


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

>


i ant going to lie seeing that shit at da shop yesterday and today that shit looks sick cant wait to see it all the way done with what he wants to do to it :thumbsup: nice ride
[/quote]

I AGREE CLEAN ASS LINC


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 08:04 PM~14741220
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: American 305 HOPPER, RoLLiN DaT Pinkk tootoos, -PlayTime-
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Lowridergame305, Made You A Hater, EL PROFESOR!!!, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN ShReK, *Empty Pockets Regal* , Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ripsta85, viejitos miami, clean87, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, JohnnyBoy, orientalmontecarlo, Tru2DaGame, monte24

Wuzzup Manee


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> i ant going to lie seeing that shit at da shop yesterday and today that shit looks sick cant wait to see it all the way done with what he wants to do to it :thumbsup: nice ride


I AGREE CLEAN ASS LINC
[/quote]


***** the shop looked like un tremendo fest today ppl and cars everywhere lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 11:04 PM~14741220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> 17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: *American 305 HOPPER*, *RoLLiN Lime*, *XtReMeLy Juiced*, *Mz. UgLy DeSiReZ*, *miami viejitos *, JohnnyBoy, INKSTINCT003, orientalmontecarlo, Tru2DaGame, *Monte24/Mazda13*, Lowridergame305, 79_monte, ripsta85, *RoLLiN DaT Pinkk*, -PlayTime-
> Wussup Homies Like Ur New Names LOL JUST FUCKIN WIT YALL!!
> Check out My Bois New Whip
> ...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

FOREAL CANT WAIT TILL THEY OPEN UP AND HAVE SHIT TO BUY


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

goCheck out My Bois New Whip is going to hop or 3 wheel


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: viejitos miami, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *EL PROFESOR!!!*, RoLLiN ShReK, JuiCeD XtReMe, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Hydrorida63, plenty money regal, TEAM BORRACHOS, orientalmontecarlo, clean87, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
i see u lurking fool


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> > 17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> > 15 Members: *American 305 HOPPER*, *RoLLiN Lime*, *XtReMeLy Juiced*, *Mz. UgLy DeSiReZ*, *miami viejitos *, JohnnyBoy, INKSTINCT003, orientalmontecarlo, Tru2DaGame, *Monte24/Mazda13*, Lowridergame305, 79_monte, ripsta85, *RoLLiN DaT Pinkk*, -PlayTime-
> > Wussup Homies Like Ur New Names LOL JUST FUCKIN WIT YALL!!
> > Check out My Bois New Whip
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Lowridergotnogame305
lol just fucking with u ***** wuz up fool long time no see :roflmao:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

all-eyez-onme, JuiCeD XtReMe, slash, plenty money regal, EL PROFESOR!!!, Lowridergame305, TEAM BORRACHOS, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, RoLLiN ShReK, 305low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, viejitos miami, caprice ridah, orientalmontecarlo, clean87
U AWAKE PERRO :wave:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Lowridergame305 wuz up


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Aug 11 2009, 11:14 PM~14741338
> *all-eyez-onme, JuiCeD XtReMe, slash, plenty money regal, EL PROFESOR!!!, Lowridergame305, TEAM BORRACHOS, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, RoLLiN ShReK, 305low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, viejitos miami, caprice ridah, orientalmontecarlo, clean87
> U AWAKE PERRO :wave:
> *


yea loco am playing wit my self perro call me :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WASSA ROLY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 08:14 PM~14741343
> *Lowridergame305 wuz up
> *



here ***** adding more pages of crap to miami fest for ppl to actuall have something to read in the a.m. lol 


sup with that regalllllllll big boiii ur still in time 1 pump 72 batterys 1 volt per battery


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> 17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: *American 305 HOPPER*, *RoLLiN Lime*, *XtReMeLy Juiced*, *Mz. UgLy DeSiReZ*, *miami viejitos *, JohnnyBoy, INKSTINCT003, orientalmontecarlo, Tru2DaGame, *Monte24/Mazda13*, Lowridergame305, 79_monte, ripsta85, *RoLLiN DaT Pinkk*, -PlayTime-
> Wussup Homies Like Ur New Names LOL JUST FUCKIN WIT YALL!!
> Check out My Bois New Whip
> ...


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReme wuz up


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Aug 11 2009, 11:15 PM~14741358
> *yea loco am playing wit my self perro call me  :biggrin:
> *


TALK ABOUT CARS PUTO.... :biggrin: POR QUE SI NO TE VERGUEAN LOCO AQUI. hno:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Aug 11 2009, 11:18 PM~14741396
> *TALK ABOUT CARS PUTO....  :biggrin: POR QUE SI NO TE VERGUEAN LOCO AQUI. hno:
> *


LOCO LOCO LOCO PICK UP UR FONE PUTOOOOO :machinegun:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 11 2009, 08:13 PM~14741334
> *Lowridergotnogame305
> lol just fucking with u ***** wuz up fool long time no see  :roflmao:
> *



Oh We Got Plenty Money Like My Dawg Plenty Money Regal LMFAOO

And MY Dawg Obama Fool

SEEEEEEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> > 17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> > 15 Members: *American 305 HOPPER*, *RoLLiN Lime*, *XtReMeLy Juiced*, *Mz. UgLy DeSiReZ*, *miami viejitos *, JohnnyBoy, INKSTINCT003, orientalmontecarlo, Tru2DaGame, *Monte24/Mazda13*, Lowridergame305, 79_monte, ripsta85, *RoLLiN DaT Pinkk*, -PlayTime-
> > Wussup Homies Like Ur New Names LOL JUST FUCKIN WIT YALL!!
> > Check out My Bois New Whip
> ...


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

chilling looking at what people write


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> > 17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> > 15 Members: *American 305 HOPPER*, *RoLLiN Lime*, *XtReMeLy Juiced*, *Mz. UgLy DeSiReZ*, *miami viejitos *, JohnnyBoy, INKSTINCT003, orientalmontecarlo, Tru2DaGame, *Monte24/Mazda13*, Lowridergame305, 79_monte, ripsta85, *RoLLiN DaT Pinkk*, -PlayTime-
> > Wussup Homies Like Ur New Names LOL JUST FUCKIN WIT YALL!!
> > Check out My Bois New Whip
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 08:20 PM~14741420
> *Oh We Got Plenty Money Like My Dawg Plenty Money Regal LMFAOO
> 
> And MY Dawg Obama Fool
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

n ebody got or kno where i can buy some 64 or 63 impala a-arms


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

the regal is a track car got to buy lowrider so we ride


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:22 PM~14741459
> *n ebody got or kno where i can buy some 64 or 63 impala a-arms
> *




COMO IMPALA VANILLA WHATTTT?????? LOL

TRY BOWTIE CONNECTION OR ASK FLACO HE MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET YOU SUM


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

nah i need them for the s-10


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

i see monte 24 lurking arund :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:24 PM~14741484
> *nah i need them for the s-10
> *


what the fuck


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

.


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

QUOTE(JuiCeD XtReMe @ Aug 11 2009, 08:22 PM) 
n ebody got or kno where i can buy some 64 or 63 impala a-arms yo ask willy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:24 PM~14741484
> *nah i need them for the s-10
> *


 :0 Damn you trying to have a nasty lockup


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wus up ladyz


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 11 2009, 10:27 PM~14741525
> *:0 Damn you trying to have a nasty lockup
> *




yes sir a lil secret chicho let me in on today...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

NEW INVESTMENT IN TO THE HONDA


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 10:27 PM~14741524
> *QUOTE(JuiCeD XtReMe @ Aug 11 2009, 08:22 PM)
> n ebody got or kno where i can buy some 64 or 63 impala a-arms  yo ask willy
> *



can u ask him for me and let me kno i dont got his number..n i kno u do


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:29 PM~14741543
> *yes sir a lil secret chicho let me in on today...
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

CHICHO EL BICHO


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:29 PM~14741543
> *yes sir a lil secret chicho let me in on today...
> *


ur gonna run s 10 lift spindles with those a arms?  sick lock up


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 10:29 PM~14741553
> *NEW INVESTMENT IN TO THE HONDA
> 
> 
> ...




damn alex y u hidin all the ones behind those two hundreds......lol..i kno those pumps dont cost that much


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

monte24 isnt pass ur bed time


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 11 2009, 10:31 PM~14741568
> *ur gonna run s 10 lift spindles with those a arms?   sick lock up
> *



acutaly caprice spindles ...but yea nasty lock up...str-8 bulldoggin


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 08:32 PM~14741576
> *monte24 isnt pass ur bed time
> *



IM SURPRISED CINDERELLA IS UP OH THATS RITE HES ON DEE I BUCKET LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:31 PM~14741570
> *damn alex y u hidin all the ones behind those two hundreds......lol..i kno those pumps dont cost that much
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe i will ask i will let u know


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:32 PM~14741586
> *acutaly caprice spindles ...but yea nasty lock up...str-8 bulldoggin
> *


i knew it was one of them ive been put out da game for a quik minute..spindles will have u right


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks big dawg


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 11 2009, 10:35 PM~14741621
> *i knew it was one of them ive been put out da game for a quik minute..spindles will have u right
> *



yea me to been out for a while just learned about the spindle shit not that long ago myself


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:35 PM~14741622
> *thanks big dawg
> *




S-10 GAME SERIOUS LOL!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

i just wish there was more competion


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

it makes want 2 take out the motor out the regal and put hydro :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:37 PM~14741649
> *i just wish there was more competion
> *




WELL U GOT JAIRO OLD TRUCK AND BATMAN IF IT COMES OUT AGAIN THEN U GOT THE PINK NISSAN FROM BROWN SOUL AND SUM OTHERS THAT HAVENT BEEN DRIVEN IN A BIT LIKE THE XTREME FROM HELL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 08:38 PM~14741663
> *it makes want 2 take out the motor out the regal and put hydro :biggrin:
> *



I SAY WE GO REGAL HUNTING AND HAVE A SET OF THEM LOW LOW AND RUNNER AND BOTH SAME EVERYTHING JUST ONE HOPPPING AND THE OTHER RUNNING


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 10:39 PM~14741674
> *WELL U GOT JAIRO OLD TRUCK AND BATMAN IF IT COMES OUT AGAIN THEN U GOT THE PINK NISSAN FROM BROWN SOUL AND SUM OTHERS THAT HAVENT BEEN DRIVEN IN A BIT LIKE THE XTREME FROM HELL LOL :biggrin:
> *



batman is my bro..n we really dont compete against each other and xtreme from hell got sold and the nissan is one of the nicest ones out there but havent seen it in forever so there is but there isnt u feel me


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

thats not a bad idea


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:29 PM~14741543
> *yes sir a lil secret chicho let me in on today...
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:41 PM~14741705
> *batman is my bro..n we really dont compete against each other and xtreme from hell got sold and the nissan is one of the nicest ones out there but havent seen it in forever so there is but there isnt u feel me
> *



YO ENTIENDO SENOR CULO LOL :biggrin: HEY LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IN HERE JUST LURKING CUZ THEY GOT NOTHING TO TALK ABOUT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 08:42 PM~14741717
> *thats not a bad idea
> *




:wow: hno:  :around: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

i heard that hoppin game gonna get real serious in the next few months ...miami gonna be lookin real calish...shop calls n all


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:45 PM~14741769
> *i heard that hoppin game gonna get real serious in the next few months ...miami gonna be lookin real calish...shop calls n all
> *



LIKE CHICHO SAID TODAY SUNDAY WAKEUP CALL ****** GONNA OPEN UP THE DOOR IN BOXERS AND HOP IT RIGHT DEN AND DER SO SUM PPL NEED TO HAVE THEY BATTERIES CHARGED LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Lowridergame305, sucio138, sventrechevyboi, RoLLiN ShReK, *ELEGANCECC96*, lowbikeon20z, TEAM BORRACHOS, Tru2DaGame, PINK86REGAL, all-eyez-onme, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


OH SHIT ITS IMPALA MIKE! WATCHOUT


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 10:47 PM~14741788
> *LIKE CHICHO SAID TODAY SUNDAY WAKEUP CALL ****** GONNA OPEN UP THE DOOR IN BOXERS AND HOP IT RIGHT DEN AND DER SO SUM PPL NEED TO HAVE THEY BATTERIES CHARGED LOL  :biggrin:
> *




oye no need for names.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:45 PM~14741769
> *i heard that hoppin game gonna get real serious in the next few months ...miami gonna be lookin real calish...shop calls n all
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 11 2009, 08:38 PM~14741663
> *it makes want 2 take out the motor out the regal and put hydro :biggrin:
> *


shit u could leave that motor and still slap the juice in the trunk


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 11:39 PM~14741674
> *WELL U GOT JAIRO OLD TRUCK AND BATMAN IF IT COMES OUT AGAIN THEN U GOT THE PINK NISSAN FROM BROWN SOUL AND SUM OTHERS THAT HAVENT BEEN DRIVEN IN A BIT LIKE THE XTREME FROM HELL LOL :biggrin:
> *


11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: RoLLiN ShReK, sventrechevyboi, Tru2DaGame, Lowridergame305, TEAM BORRACHOS, PINK86REGAL, MISTER ED, viejitos miami, all-eyez-onme, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER[ I SEE THE OWNER OF BROWN SOUL TRUCK HERE HOLLA AT HIM :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: :banghead:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2009, 10:54 PM~14741899
> *:uh:  :banghead:
> *



hows that build going


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

COUPE DE BEAR, u ready for that next game


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:55 PM~14741922
> *hows that build going
> *


its there. one day i'll have a lowrider


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2009, 11:03 PM~14742044
> *its there. one day i'll have a lowrider
> *



tight work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 11:22 PM~14741459
> *n ebody got or kno where i can buy some 64 or 63 impala a-arms
> *



I got a 63 what's up.
How bad do you need them A-arms?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2009, 12:03 AM~14742044
> *its there. one day i'll have a lowrider
> *


Only motherfucker building a 63 off slangin' models. lol
Shit, I wish I could get in on that business. lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2009, 11:04 PM~14742057
> *I got a 63 what's up.
> How bad do you need them A-arms?
> *



i just need the upper ..how much


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2009, 12:03 AM~14742044
> *its there. one day i'll have a lowrider
> *


i know the feeling... :banghead:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 12:06 AM~14742093
> *i just need the upper ..how much
> *



Make me an offer. :cheesy:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2009, 11:07 PM~14742111
> *Make me an offer.  :cheesy:
> *



50bucks ill go pick them up tommorow


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:29 PM~14741543
> *yes sir a lil secret chicho let me in on today...
> *


Vanilla u just gave up the secret :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 11:44 PM~14741749
> *:wow:  hno:    :around:  :biggrin:
> *


oye thanks for the info, got the material, and wrapped the pieces already. call me up if u need anything homie.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 12:08 AM~14742120
> *50bucks ill go pick them up tommorow
> *


Eh, I think I'll keep my 63 on wheels for that. lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2009, 11:09 PM~14742138
> *Eh, I think I'll keep my 63 on wheels for that. lol
> *




so how much u want


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 11:08 PM~14742125
> *Vanilla  u just gave up the secret :uh:
> *



fck it gordo....i got a couple more trick up my sleeve


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

gordoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14741818
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Lowridergame305, sucio138, sventrechevyboi, RoLLiN ShReK, ELEGANCECC96, lowbikeon20z, TEAM BORRACHOS, Tru2DaGame, PINK86REGAL, all-eyez-onme, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> OH SHIT ITS IMPALA MIKE!  WATCHOUT
> *


Impalamike----is lurking the shark infested waters :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 12:10 AM~14742148
> *so how much u want
> *



At least $100.
Because I will have to make the car no longer be a rolling chassis. And much harder to move around the yard if the need be. 



I also have a lot of 63 parts if anyone needs anything.
Several members on here have came and taken some misc parts.
From tiny things like door and trunk lock clips, to drive shaft and other shit.
I have almost every trimming. 
Well, I have some some already.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2009, 11:16 PM~14742223
> *At least $100.
> Because I will have to make the car no longer be a rolling chassis. And much harder to move around the yard if the need be.
> I also have a lot of 63 parts if anyone needs anything.
> ...



i'll let u kno..right now i got more important things to buy..but if u still got them when the time comes ill hit u up


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone has a nextel i860 they wana get rid of..let me know,or have parts for one...??...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 12:18 AM~14742247
> *i'll let u kno..right now i got more important things to buy..but if u still got them when the time comes ill hit u up
> *




Let me know.


Also, I think Magik has a set of caprice spindles.
I know he had a set with new calipers and rotors that Japs had on the regal, and he was planning on changing back to g-body ones.
Maybe you can get a good deal on them.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 11 2009, 09:14 PM~14742199
> *gordoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Strip club bound or what?!?! Im bored as fuk mengggg


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 12:22 AM~14742312
> *Strip club bound or what?!?! Im bored as fuk mengggg
> *


this *****..lol..not today..get a good group and we ride tomorrow...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe+Aug 11 2009, 09:04 PM~14742053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: if he goes 2 get the arms i'll snatch the column and fender mouldings since he has 2 take it out the jungle 2 get the arms then call the tow truck 2 crush that p.o.s :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2009, 12:26 AM~14742367
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



Jerry pretty much got the column off.
It's there waiting for you.
Just let me know when you want it.
I also have the matching door locks to the glove box I sold you.
So you can have all one key matching.
And you can get the ignition if you want it matching too.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

bBblue88olds, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, ELEGANCECC96, sickassscion, all-eyez-onme

snookboy. wat it do. any action lately.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 12 2009, 12:30 AM~14742421
> *bBblue88olds, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, ELEGANCECC96, sickassscion, all-eyez-onme
> 
> snookboy. wat it do. any action lately.
> *


Yoooooo!
It should be Redsboy now.
Not so much.
Just jumped a few tarpon in Biscayne bay.
I haven't been to flamingo in a few weeks

I'm probably heading to 'mingo with Christian this weekend if the weather permits. 
If the wind stays from the ESE as predicted, the reds will be in full effect on a flat that I was surrounded by them the last time I went.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2009, 09:29 PM~14742414
> *Jerry pretty much got the column off.
> It's there waiting for you.
> Just let me know when you want it.
> ...


i gotta go back check it out this week. i need the side fender mouldings im bout to take my sawsaw and butcher that bitch 2 get em. since the driver side is so tight up against the fence :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2009, 12:37 AM~14742518
> *i gotta go back check it out this week. i need the side fender mouldings im bout to take my sawsaw and butcher that bitch 2 get em. since the driver side is so tight up against the fence :angry:
> *



lol.
You're going to butcher the only body parts that are possibly repairable. lol
Shit, Jerry was able to get the window regulator from the drivers side....lol
It's possible to get it without butchering it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2009, 09:45 PM~14742627
> *lol.
> You're going to butcher the only body parts that are possibly repairable. lol
> Shit, Jerry was able to get the window regulator from the drivers side....lol
> ...


 :uh: :uh: i'll pass by this week to check if i can get it


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 11 2009, 12:42 AM~14731819
> *Insurance scam?!
> *


thought the same myself...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2009, 12:47 AM~14742661
> *:uh:  :uh:  i'll pass by this week to check if i can get it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2009, 10:45 PM~14742627
> *lol.
> You're going to butcher the only body parts that are possibly repairable. lol
> Shit, Jerry was able to get the window regulator from the drivers side....lol
> ...


i dont have the patience to be following those cows around. Maybe one day. Good luck Eric. :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Aug 11 2009, 09:54 PM~14742739
> *thought the same myself...
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 12 2009, 12:58 AM~14742797
> *
> 
> i dont have the patience to be following those cows around. Maybe one day. Good luck Eric.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol
You mean to be poling around chasing the reds?
lol Japs was the same way.
We were surrounded by schools of them and he kept insisting that we go look for snook off the mangroves because he didn't want to pole to chase them.
It's funny that he only complained when it was his turn to pole. lol

I hope we get on them this weekend.


How's the offshore fishing going?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Nite nite :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

For all you Bass fishermans out there...... Where is a good place to go in miami???? Do you have any suggestions? :biggrin: :dunno:
ps.... NO BOAT...
pss... If u dont want everybody to know the spot just PM the info....thanks


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS+Aug 11 2009, 11:15 PM~14741358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

uffin: 

uffin: 

uffin: 

:420: 

:420: 

:420: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

For all you Bass fishermans out there...... Where is a good place to go in miami???? Do you have any suggestions? :biggrin: :dunno:
ps.... NO BOAT...
pss... If u dont want everybody to know the spot just PM the info....thanks


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wts up miami


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mr. Grumpy how r you sir


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

You can tell ppl arent at work yet


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

chillin just got home from el trabajo n u????????????????


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 11 2009, 06:30 PM~14738869
> *:uh:
> :biggrin: X 305
> 
> ...


I need someone to wetsand and buff my car.. Will he come to my house? Around how much does he charge??


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Plenty money i seee u lurkin. Torta. Wuz up


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 06:53 AM~14744505
> *Plenty money i seee u lurkin.    Torta. Wuz up
> *



oye brode what happened you aint a basurero no more ?


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Chilling and u just looking wasn't the kid with the green selling his shit for 400 dollars and he asking for wet sand buff :dunno:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2009, 04:14 PM~14738037
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, STR8CLOWNIN LS, monte24, lylorly, Born 2 Die, GALO1111
> 
> ...



lmaooo! bear your fuckin stuck next time .. next time its gonna get digitally recorded and all.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Diimmeelllloooooo monte,torta


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

im stilll. A garbage mann. Mike. Coño acre consorte


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Goodmorning miami


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 12 2009, 01:39 AM~14743282
> *For all you Bass fishermans out there...... Where is a good place to go in miami???? Do you have any suggestions? :biggrin:  :dunno:
> ps.... NO BOAT...
> pss... If u dont want everybody to know the spot just PM the info....thanks
> *



*OKEECHOBEE BLVD....... IN FRONT OF FLACO'S SHOP


YOU CAN CATCH PEPSI CANS CORONA BOTTLES..... PROBABLY EMPTY WEED BAGS....* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning every1 :wave:

Are we goin for another fun day on lay it low 2day?

Monte24 I called u last nite but u were supposedly sleeping I don't believe it cuz u were on lay it low... sellout!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 07:07 AM~14744556
> *Diimmeelllloooooo monte,torta
> *


que vuelta pinga muerta


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 12 2009, 07:58 AM~14744526
> *Chilling and u just looking wasn't the kid with the green selling his shit for 400 dollars and he asking for wet sand buff :dunno:
> *



Who told you that lie??


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 06:25 AM~14744621
> *que vuelta pinga muerta
> *


 :0 pinga muerta?! Dam homie i thought we were cool!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 07:36 AM~14744667
> *:0 pinga muerta?! Dam homie i thought we were cool!!
> *



lol. it was a joke fool and no ****.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

What's up Tito, Shrek, Jesus? Just caught up 20 pages on Iphone
shit wasn't fun

Shrek how's the car?
Jesus I liked the 20s more


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

This shit is dead.. Its not fun like it was yesterday that the whole day it was active


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady dezires. Ummmmmmmmm


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,,
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’,
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;,,-‘
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : ; ; ; |
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~’’ , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|
..…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~---~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-,,,,--~~’’’¯’’’~-,,_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, . . . . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~--‘’’
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-,,,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘,
……….,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,
……,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,
…..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..’-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’’,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ,’
…,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’~-,,,,,--~~’’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…..,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
…| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’….’, ; ; ; ; _,,-‘’
….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’~~’’¯
…..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’’~-,,_ ; ; ; ; _,,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
………..| ; ; ;¯¯’’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘….’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
………..,’ ‘- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’……….’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
……….,’ ; ;’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘…………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’…………………’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘………………………’’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…………………………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’………………………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,’……………………….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
……..’,_ , ; , ;,’……………………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’,,’,¯,’,’’|……………………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘--,,
………….¯…’’………………………..’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,,
……………………………………………’’-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,
………………………………………………..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;’-,’’-,
…………………………………………………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,__,--.
……………………………………………………’-, ; ; ;,,-~’’’ , ,|, |
………………………………………………………’’~-‘’_ , , ,,’,_/--‘


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does any body kno of a good hobby shop other than warrick


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 07:29 AM~14744972
> *Lady dezires.  Ummmmmmmmm
> *


Oye pipo are u gonna chill 2nite or are u selling out like always? Well I say we chill at checkers so we can get hooked up like always.. I wish that there would be a hangout at the checkers nd auto zone again like it was 2 yrs ago.. That hangout was raw except 4 the comepingas that would peel out.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 11 2009, 09:09 PM~14742135
> *oye thanks for the info, got the material, and wrapped the pieces already. call me up if u need anything homie.
> *



DALE GOOD JOB IGOTTA GO BY ND SEE EM


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello 2 u all! :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 07:43 AM~14745046
> *hello 2 u all! :wave:
> *


Hey ma wuts good?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHATS GOOD EVERYONE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey 2 be honest it kinda sucks that there won't be a hangout 2nite.. Its gonna be pretty boring 2nite.... :dunno:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Sup miami


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 10:34 AM~14745002
> *Does any body kno of a good hobby shop other than warrick
> *


*FELIX HOBBY SHOP 13394 West Dixie Highway

305-895-5362 

*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo any one goin to support that radio lollipop at waltmart today


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Where's the party at ?????


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> no pics of females
> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> 
> as long as they are fine is all good :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Or go see jayson at sideways hobby shop in PSN .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> > no pics of females
> > :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> >
> > as long as they are fine is all good :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 11 2009, 08:04 PM~14741220
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: American 305 HOPPER, RoLLiN Lime, XtReMeLy Juiced, Mz. UgLy DeSiReZ, miami viejitos , JohnnyBoy, INKSTINCT003, orientalmontecarlo, Tru2DaGame, Monte24/Mazda13, Lowridergame305, 79_monte, ripsta85, RoLLiN DaT Pinkk, -PlayTime-
> Wussup Homies Like Ur New Names LOL JUST FUCKIN WIT YALL!!
> ...


Nice Linc i seen it Monday night


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 07:53 AM~14745114
> *Where's the party at ?????
> *


In my pants. J/k wuz up


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Damm that's gonna b a short party . J/k what's the deal pimp .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 07:53 AM~14745114
> *Where's the party at ?????
> *


Ur shop!! Lol.. Hopefully u have pizza there like last wednesday :biggrin: 

Yoooooo where's vanilla at? U ese milagro que he's not on now?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 09:04 AM~14745181
> *Damm that's gonna b a short party . J/k what's the deal pimp .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 09:05 AM~14745189
> *Ur shop!! Lol.. Hopefully u have pizza there like last wednesday :biggrin:
> 
> Yoooooo where's vanilla at? U ese milagro que he's not on now?
> *


How u know about the pizza ? LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:04 AM~14745181
> *Damm that's gonna b a short party . J/k what's the deal pimp .
> *



REAL SHORT :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:04 AM~14745181
> *Damm that's gonna b a short party . J/k what's the deal pimp .
> *


Flaco don't pick on Robert pobresito its already bad enough he's ugly we don't need 2 make his self esteem get lower..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

U got mee. We can have a party at ladydesirez house


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE 24 GO LET THE ZEBRA GET LOOSE TONIGHT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 11:09 AM~14745215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:09 AM~14745210
> *How u know about the pizza ? LOL
> *


Becuz I was the only girl there lol...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ohhhh i kno alex aint talkin. And why r u flashin torino money like if it urs. Hahaha


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey ladyfreeloader


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 07:57 AM~14745142
> *Shit u got them all .
> *


 :roflmao: only 2 or 3 here n there


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Aug 11 2009, 07:09 PM~14740535
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: hwdsfinest, INKSTINCT003, jgflores22, impalas79, caprice ridah, sweatitsdelta88, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, I G0T DAT, GALO1111, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> ...


at the trap long hours i was sleppy as hell .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

>


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo look wat i found 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 08:14 AM~14745252
> *Hey ladyfreeloader
> *


I only freeload off u :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 08:12 AM~14745242
> *Ohhhh i kno alex aint talkin.    And why r u flashin torino money like if it urs. Hahaha
> *


I just might freeload off alex with that stack off money :rofl: j/k alex :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 09:11 AM~14745230
> *Becuz I was the only girl there lol...
> *


U where there ? Damm I gotta go get my eyes fixed again LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 08:12 AM~14745242
> *Ohhhh i kno alex aint talkin.    And why r u flashin torino money like if it urs. Hahaha
> *




:loco: GO PICK UP GARBAGE BEFORE THEY PUT YOU ON PROBATION hno: hno: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 08:00 AM~14745162
> *In my pants.  J/k wuz up
> *


lmao!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 08:22 AM~14745320
> *I just might freeload off alex with that stack off money :rofl: j/k alex :biggrin:
> *



SHIT I GOT PLENTY MONEY THERE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:04 AM~14745181
> *Damm that's gonna b a short party . J/k what's the deal pimp .
> *


lmao even harder!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 08:05 AM~14745189
> *Ur shop!! Lol.. Hopefully u have pizza there like last wednesday :biggrin:
> 
> Yoooooo where's vanilla at? U ese milagro que he's not on now?
> *


shiiiittttt... hope i am invited!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 08:12 AM~14745242
> *Ohhhh i kno alex aint talkin.    And why r u flashin torino money like if it urs. Hahaha
> *


Hhhhoooooooooooolllllllllyyyyyy ssshhhhiiiiiiitttttttt!!!!!Conyo amigo tu siempre estas tirando duro!!! That was below the belt  , and in hialeah them is fighting words!!!!! Lmao


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

* IMPALA MIKE IN DEE HOUSE *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*oigo!!*


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k87/mikey42_69/LIL/1242141091.jpg
> :cool: :cool:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 09:27 AM~14745359
> *shiiiittttt... hope i am invited!!!
> *


Your never invited . Plus u gotta ask permission . LOL j/k


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 08:27 AM~14745359
> *shiiiittttt... hope i am invited!!!
> *


Great another freeloader. J/k. Im bored. Mike aka impala bob


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 08:28 AM~14745369
> * IMPALA MIKE IN DEE HOUSE
> *


Lluurrrkkkiiiinnggg :biggrin: ....whats up with monte24 hitting u below the belt?! You need to tell him to respect his elders  :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Born to die is slowin down my phone dem asses. R to big


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

If yall aint doing shit tonight come to HEATHROW Night Club 7th n Washington Exotic Tattoos is going to be there from 10:30 till 2:00
Its nice n layed back, drama free, good drinks, ONLY $5 at the door


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 08:34 AM~14745414
> *Great another freeloader.  J/k.  Im bored.  Mike aka impala bob
> *


Aka impala bob, lmao thats funny, but its the truth, whenever anyone needs impAla parts holler at me....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 08:38 AM~14745460
> *Born to die is slowin down my phone dem asses.  R to big
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Heyyy mike. El gans. Tolme. Dat the 96. Was realy a capala


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:24 AM~14745334
> *U where there ? Damm I gotta go get my eyes fixed again LOL
> *


Yea I got there right be4 u were closing.. I came in the white crown vic.. I was literally right in front of ur face.. The shop was deed up with ppl... u even offered me nd my bf pizza lmao!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 09:47 AM~14745532
> *Heyyy mike.  El gans.  Tolme. Dat the 96. Was realy a capala
> *


See now those r fighting words telling mike his shits r fake is like talking shit about his family shit he might even take the impalas more 2 the heart .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Lmao 4real!! Mike has porbably had an impala of every yr... well sinces I've known him he's always had chevys :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Torta!! Chamaaaaaaaco andas perdido en persona! How u been fool?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 09:49 AM~14745542
> *Yea I got there right be4 u were closing.. I came in the white crown vic.. I was literally right in front of ur face.. The shop was deed up with ppl... u even offered me nd my bf pizza lmao!
> *


Lmao I'm doin bad I remember I just didn't know that was u .sorry .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:53 AM~14745568
> *See now those r fighting words telling mike his shits r fake is like talking shit about his family shit he might even take the impalas more 2 the heart .
> *


Lol....dejalo!! Roberts on a role today boy!! Deja que lo coja!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

GALO1111, Lady2-Face '64, MACKIN305, monte24, 06hemiram, DaBatRyde, slash, TEAM BORRACHOS, bung, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, ELEGANCECC96, carlows, ninty6 lincoln :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

He. Told me dat the. 96 was a capala. The donk a caprice and the 63 a biscayne


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

tommy i got to holla at u get at me


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam lay it low is jumpin today again!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 08:28 AM~14745363
> *Hhhhoooooooooooolllllllllyyyyyy ssshhhhiiiiiiitttttttt!!!!!Conyo amigo tu siempre estas tirando duro!!! That was below the belt  , and in hialeah them is fighting words!!!!! Lmao
> *













MONTE 24 BE READY TONIGHT ![/B]


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 09:02 AM~14745640
> *He. Told me dat the. 96 was a capala. The donk a caprice and the 63  a biscayne
> *


Lmao, and what did he say bout my lincoln that its a crown vic with lincoln emblems?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 10:02 AM~14745640
> *He. Told me dat the. 96 was a capala. The donk a caprice and the 63  a biscayne
> *


Lmao . O no your hitting my doggs soft spot. 
But u know I gotta put my $ on money mike . LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dat was jose


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:33 AM~14745405
> *Your never invited . Plus u gotta ask permission . LOL j/k
> *


wtf! yeaaaa right! hahahaha!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yooo just in case some one needs or wants a tmobile g1 phone i got one for $120 let me know


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol you guys are clownin!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

If mikes house catches on fire. Fuck whos in the house. He would save the cars first. I remember at the party he was sayin he was impala daddy


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 10:09 AM~14745692
> *wtf! yeaaaa right! hahahaha!
> *


Lol u know u got V.I.P


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 12 2009, 08:39 AM~14745469
> *If yall aint doing shit tonight come to HEATHROW Night Club 7th n Washington Exotic Tattoos is going to be there from 10:30 till 2:00
> Its nice n layed back, drama free, good drinks, ONLY $5 at the door
> 
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14745706
> *If mikes house catches on fire. Fuck whos in the house. He would save the cars first.  I remember at the party he was sayin he was impala daddy
> *


Lol i was talking a whole bunch of smack that nite,i wasnt in the rite state of mind,that goose had me toooooo loooossseeeee!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14745706
> *If mikes house catches on fire. Fuck whos in the house. He would save the cars first.  I remember at the party he was sayin he was impala daddy
> *


Yea he was when he was showing laz nd mandy the cars lol.. Ya el tenia tremendo nota.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i remember u callled me askin me why did ur asss hurt lmao


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2009, 10:16 AM~14734034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14745706
> *If mikes house catches on fire. Fuck whos in the house. He would save the cars first.  I remember at the party he was sayin he was impala daddy
> *




i got that video on point mira verr :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Your talking about a ***** who use 2 keep his banshee in the living room .


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 11 2009, 11:30 AM~14734526
> *Why would I be mad? Idk if u haven't noticed but everytime a new girl comes in the guys go crazy lol.. This aint a competition.. Nd she's right ur an instigator! :tongue:
> *


SOO TRUE!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 09:13 AM~14745713
> *Lol u know u got V.I.P
> *


yes, i know! :biggrin:   set up a booth 4 me at the grand openning of ur shop....k?? lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

DAMMMM SHIT DEED UP!!
LOL
19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, LeXxTaCy, ninty6 lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, bung, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, 59IMPALAon24s, Born 2 Die, sucio138, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~


WUD UP MIAMI!!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: LeXxTaCy, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, lylorly, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, bung, slash, ninty6 lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, 59IMPALAon24s
what up my ******


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

we really should have an offtopic miami fest..since i just had to go back 20pages for 1 day and only see like 4 pictures, and none were cars


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 09:23 AM~14745799
> *yes, i know!  :biggrin:     set up a booth 4 me at the grand openning of ur shop....k?? lol
> *


Conyo flaco that sounds like a good idea!! A vip booth :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 12 2009, 12:26 PM~14745834
> *we really should have an offtopic miami fest..since i just had to go back 20pages for 1 day and only see  like 4 pictures, and none were cars
> *


SO?
 :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 09:28 AM~14745851
> *Conyo flaco that sounds like a good idea!! A vip booth  :cheesy:
> *


with a pole in it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 12 2009, 09:26 AM~14745825
> *DAMMMM SHIT DEED UP!!
> LOL
> 19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


wats poppin :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 12 2009, 11:29 AM~14745856
> *SO?
> :dunno:  :buttkick:
> *


LayItLow.com Forums > Main > *Post Your Rides*


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 12 2009, 09:26 AM~14745825
> *DAMMMM SHIT DEED UP!!
> LOL
> 19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:26 AM~14745833
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: LeXxTaCy, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, lylorly, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, bung, slash, ninty6 lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, 59IMPALAon24s
> what up my ******
> *


Whats good with them stn boys?! Whats good homie!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 10:26 AM~14745833
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: LeXxTaCy, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, lylorly, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, bung, slash, ninty6 lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, 59IMPALAon24s
> what up my ******
> *


The boss man .


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 10:26 AM~14745833
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: LeXxTaCy, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, lylorly, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, bung, slash, ninty6 lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, 59IMPALAon24s
> what up my ******
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 12 2009, 08:39 AM~14745469
> *If yall aint doing shit tonight come to HEATHROW Night Club 7th n Washington Exotic Tattoos is going to be there from 10:30 till 2:00
> Its nice n layed back, drama free, good drinks, ONLY $5 at the door
> 
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 12 2009, 09:26 AM~14745834
> *we really should have an offtopic miami fest..since i just had to go back 20pages for 1 day and only see  like 4 pictures, and none were cars
> *


pic. 5


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i just put a pole in da shop :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 12 2009, 12:30 PM~14745869
> *
> *


WUTS GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:29 AM~14745859
> *with a pole in it
> *


Lmao,done deal!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 12 2009, 09:26 AM~14745825
> *DAMMMM SHIT DEED UP!!
> LOL
> 19 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


SUPPPPPPPPP?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 12:30 PM~14745867
> *wats poppin  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


BOUT TO TAKE A SHOWA N HAUL ASS TO WORK... LOL.

LAYITLOW IS MAKING ME RUN LATE! LMAO
:biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:32 AM~14745887
> *i just put a pole in da shop :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


with coronas all around :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 12:34 PM~14745905
> *SUPPPPPPPPP?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
LOL.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:35 AM~14745913
> *TIME TO SHINE
> *


naw this one was a lil better







:biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Boy i cant wait till this grand opening party!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:35 AM~14745913
> *TIME TO SHINE
> *


U know it MaNigga!!! Like Lurias back in 96 :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 12:35 PM~14745921
> *with coronas all around  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CORONAS??? EHH... 
PATRON N BLUNTS IS MORE LIKE IT. LMAO!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:29 AM~14745859
> *with a pole in it
> *


A POLE?? I DUNNO ABOUT THAT..LOL


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 12 2009, 09:33 AM~14745897
> *WUTS GOOD!! :biggrin:
> *


Chillin!! :420: :420:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Flaco. If u put a both with lexxtacy. Sellin beer. U can pay the rent for a whole year


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 12 2009, 09:30 AM~14745868
> *LayItLow.com Forums > Main > Post Your Rides
> *


DAAAAAMN, BUNG... U GNA KEEP ON WITH THAT? LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 12 2009, 09:37 AM~14745940
> *U know it MaNigga!!!  Like Lurias back in 96   :biggrin:
> *


U REMEMBER THAT SHIT ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 12 2009, 09:37 AM~14745941
> *CORONAS??? EHH...
> PATRON N BLUNTS IS MORE LIKE IT. LMAO!!!
> *


I LIKE THE WAY U THINK, BUICK RYDIN HIGH!!!!!

PATRON IS MY SHIT! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :420: :h5:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:41 AM~14745983
> *U REMEMBER THAT SHIT ***** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We gotta bring it back!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 09:39 AM~14745966
> *Flaco. If u put a both with lexxtacy.  Sellin beer. U can pay the rent for a whole year
> *


LOL....SHITTTT...I WILL DO IT!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 12 2009, 09:43 AM~14746005
> *We gotta bring it back!!!
> *


GGEAH


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ready for the party


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:26 AM~14745833
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: LeXxTaCy, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, lylorly, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, bung, slash, ninty6 lincoln, GRAND HUSTLE, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, 59IMPALAon24s
> what up my ******
> *




at work trying to keep up with the tremendo lil group chatting in here


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 10:46 AM~14746040
> *ready for the party
> 
> 
> ...


2 things wrong wit that picture 

1. ugly as hoes
2. young ugly ass hoes.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 09:46 AM~14746040
> *ready for the party
> 
> 
> ...


LOL..THEM GIRLS ARE KINDA WAK.... JUST MY OPINION! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

im talking about the patron


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 09:48 AM~14746065
> *2 things wrong wit that picture
> 
> 1. ugly as hoes
> ...



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA! I AGREE!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 10:49 AM~14746082
> *im talking about the patron
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 09:49 AM~14746082
> *im talking about the patron
> *


YEEEEAAAAAA RIGHT, LAZ...U KNOW U FIND THEM CHIX SEXY.... DON'T BE EMBARRASSED... FUK IT, THAT'S UR TASTE IN WOMEN :biggrin: 

TO EACH HIS OWN!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 10:39 AM~14745966
> *Flaco. If u put a both with lexxtacy.  Sellin beer. U can pay the rent for a whole year
> *


Hell yea and signing autographs . LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll take the second one on the left with the curly hair and green eyes


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 09:46 AM~14746040
> *ready for the party
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONE ON THE RIGHT HAS SUM ORANGUTAN TETAS!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 12:42 PM~14745996
> *I LIKE THE WAY U THINK, BUICK RYDIN HIGH!!!!!
> 
> PATRON IS MY SHIT!  :cheesy: :biggrin:    :420:  :h5:
> *


HELL YEEEAAAA!
 4 SHO!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 12:52 PM~14746124
> *THE ONE ON THE RIGHT HAS SUM ORANGUTAN TETAS!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO.......


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 12 2009, 08:39 AM~14745469
> *If yall aint doing shit tonight come to HEATHROW Night Club 7th n Washington Exotic Tattoos is going to be there from 10:30 till 2:00
> Its nice n layed back, drama free, good drinks, ONLY $5 at the door
> 
> *


  Lets move the hangout to HEATHROW tonight


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ummmmm. Wheres vanilla


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 09:51 AM~14746105
> *YEEEEAAAAAA RIGHT, LAZ...U KNOW U FIND THEM CHIX SEXY.... DON'T BE EMBARRASSED... FUK IT, THAT'S UR TASTE IN WOMEN :biggrin:
> 
> TO EACH HIS OWN!!!
> *


shit i dont discriminate every woman in the wold needs lov :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 09:57 AM~14746181
> *shit i dont discriminate every woman in the wold needs lov  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD 4 U, LAZ....GOOD 4 U! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 09:19 AM~14745767
> *i remember u callled me askin me why did ur asss hurt lmao
> *


Damn that was suppose 2 be btween us... metistes la pata feo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Danny we need a baby pool with baby oil like mike said .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Laz tienes tremendo corazon


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 09:58 AM~14746193
> *GOOD 4 U, LAZ....GOOD 4 U! :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Flaco. They r turning ur shop into a strip club


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

IM OUT! RUNNING SUPER LATE...
BYE EVERYONE!!! :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 12 2009, 10:02 AM~14746231
> *IM OUT! RUNNING SUPER LATE...
> BYE EVERYONE!!! :wave:
> *


BYYYYEEE! :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 11:39 AM~14745968
> *DAAAAAMN, BUNG... U GNA KEEP ON WITH THAT? LOL
> *


yeah, theres offtopic for a reason  its bad enough i cant goto the broward topic at work cause all the naked bitchs lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 12 2009, 10:03 AM~14746238
> *yeah, theres offtopic for a reason  its bad enough i cant goto the broward topic at work cause all the naked bitchs lol
> *


AH I C.... JUST JOIN THE CONVO THEN!!!! FUKKK IT :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

SUP EVERYONE iM NEW uffin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

no hang out 2 nite rite?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

People act like there hasn't been shit talking and random posts on this shit since like page one and shit.
As if this is new out of no where. 

When digital wheels went down, people needed somewhere to talk shit....lol


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:07 PM~14746279
> *People act like there hasn't been shit talking and random posts on this shit since like page one and shit.
> As if this is new out of no where.
> 
> ...


for a while miami fest was a good mix of the 2 tho! yall talk it up atleast we got people in the game down here, i know im not doin shit for it


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 10:07 AM~14746279
> *People act like there hasn't been shit talking and random posts on this shit since like page one and shit.
> As if this is new out of no where.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 11:02 AM~14746230
> *Flaco. They r turning ur shop into a strip club
> *


 fukit me and danny r gona charge at the door . Fukit that's makes more money than working on cars .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 12 2009, 10:06 AM~14746273
> *SUP EVERYONE iM NEW uffin:
> *


SUPPPP... HOW U DOING?? WELCOME TO MIAMI FEST...WHERE WE TALK MADDDDD SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 09:46 AM~14746040
> *ready for the party
> 
> 
> ...


ok i think that this one will make up for the one on top :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Flaco its a 65 hard top I need 2 blast.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Ima look 4 the old mans #


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 11:07 AM~14746277
> *no hang out 2 nite rite?
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 01:16 PM~14746380


Nobody likes you. Give it a break.
:cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:00 AM~14746207
> *Danny we need a baby pool with baby oil like mike said .
> *



NAW WITH CHOCHOLATE PUDDING LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 01:17 PM~14746390
> *NAW WITH CHOCHOLATE PUDDING LOL :biggrin:
> *



Baby oil = Transparent. 
Chocolate pudding = Not Transparent. 


lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 10:18 AM~14746398
> *Baby oil = Transparent.
> Chocolate pudding = Not Transparent.
> lol
> *



YEA BUT WE CANT LICK BABY OIL OFF ... NOW PUDDING OK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

flaco a preview :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Well anyway, I know the perfect rap group to perform at said stripper shop party....lol

Dirty Sanchez, Mistah Skeet Skeet and the t-baggers.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lzF57yAdcqk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lzF57yAdcqk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oqo7jReSrPY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oqo7jReSrPY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 10:17 AM~14746390
> *NAW WITH CHOCHOLATE PUDDING LOL :biggrin:
> *


Had to b a fat kid


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 10:25 AM~14746466
> *Well anyway, I know the perfect rap group to perform at said stripper shop party....lol
> 
> Dirty Sanchez, Mistah Skeet Skeet and the t-baggers.
> ...


Yes!!! Lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Aug 12 2009, 11:17 AM~14746389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 11:46 AM~14746040
> *ready for the party
> 
> 
> ...


the only disgusting one is the one all the way to the right....


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 12 2009, 11:31 AM~14746538
> *the only disgusting one is the one all the way to the right....
> *


dayum fool u got bad days and bad taste!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:25 PM~14746466
> *Well anyway, I know the perfect rap group to perform at said stripper shop party....lol
> 
> Dirty Sanchez, Mistah Skeet Skeet and the t-baggers.
> ...



i second that motion lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 10:27 AM~14746491
> *Had to b a fat kid
> *




HEY I KNO WE CAN TURN YOUR HEAD TO THE SIDE AND USE IT AS THE POOL INSTED OF BUYING ONE :biggrin: PLAY WIT IT!! SIGUE


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Erick u know ur invited just u and cris gotta leave the fishing rods at home .


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 11:33 AM~14746558
> *Erick u know ur invited just u and cris gotta leave the fishing rods at home .
> *


 :nono: 
them shits are surgically attatched to them


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 12:32 PM~14746548
> *dayum fool u got bad days and bad taste!
> *


damn ***** you cant say the 2nd one from the left and the one all the way in the back arent cute... just cuz all us arent in love with a certain "super loose"(you kno who im talkin about) chick lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOOK WHOS LURKING DOWN PALM AVE


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 12:33 PM~14746558
> *Erick u know ur invited just u and cris gotta leave the fishing rods at home .
> *


lol goodluck prying them off theyre hands


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm trying to publish a video now of "Tag Team That Hoe", but it's the first version without MC Burns's Bitch.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 12 2009, 01:35 PM~14746585
> *damn ***** you cant say the 2nd one from the left and the one all the way in the back arent cute... just cuz all us arent in love with a certain "super loose"(you kno who im talkin about) chick lol
> *


Nah bro, this is Miami Fest. Those girls are too skinny.

:cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 12 2009, 11:35 AM~14746585
> *damn ***** you cant say the 2nd one from the left and the one all the way in the back arent cute... just cuz all us arent in love with a certain "super loose"(you kno who im talkin about) chick lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
negative! u and steven gon tag team that hoe.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Fukit 4 pools 1 baby oil 1 choclate 1 with whip cream and 1 with milk


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:39 AM~14746631
> *Fukit 4 pools 1 baby oil 1 choclate 1 with whip cream and 1 with milk
> *


x2222222222222222222 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:39 PM~14746621
> *Nah bro, this is Miami Fest. Those girls are too skinny.
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


lmao you right


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~+Aug 12 2009, 08:39 AM~14745469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

is that bubbles the chimp on the right?


> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 11:46 AM~14746040
> *ready for the party
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:39 AM~14746631
> *Fukit 4 pools 1 baby oil 1 choclate 1 with whip cream and 1 with milk
> *




AWW MANEE I THOUGHT U SAID MILK AINT SUPPOSED TO BE IN A TUB LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Damm omar I wish I had a baby sitter .


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

IVE JUST FINISHED THE BOOM BOOM ROOM


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:38 PM~14746610
> *I'm trying to publish a video now of "Tag Team That Hoe", but it's the first version without MC Burns's Bitch.
> *


tag team that hoe 
tag team that hoe 
whos gon be the next to tag in and skeet on the that hoe
tag team that hoe 
tag team that hoe 
whos gon be the next to tag in and skeet on the that hoe
(skeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!)
we gon skeet
we gon skeet
we gon skeet
we gont skeet on the hoe


now im over the rope
and im into the back
PILEDRIVE that hoe
and then i reach for the snatch
remember me??? im the one you meet at porky's
im dirty, fucking bitches in their forty's
i get brains like einstine hoes call me a genious
i aint in the navy but she still loving my seamen
this bitch was a fein, and my dick was the drug
she was addicted to me so then i went for the butt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 12 2009, 01:48 PM~14746703
> *tag team that hoe
> tag team that hoe
> whos gon be the next to tag in and skeet on the that hoe
> ...



It's pending on youtube now to be up....lol
Shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 12 2009, 10:45 AM~14746672
> *is that bubbles the chimp on the right?
> *


LLLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOO.... I'M SAYIN' THOOOOOO!!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 11:46 AM~14746685
> *AWW MANEE I THOUGHT U SAID MILK AINT SUPPOSED TO BE IN A TUB LOL :biggrin:
> *


Lmao fukit but u sickos would pay to see that :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 10:47 AM~14746696
> *IVE JUST FINISHED THE BOOM BOOM ROOM
> *


oh man that boom boom room :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OYE BUNG... U MUST BE ENTERTAINED TO BE HERE IN MIAMI FEST WHILE ALL OF THESE PPL TALKIN' SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:49 AM~14746718
> *Lmao fukit but u sickos would pay to see that  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT FOREAL AND U AIINT EVEN PLAYING


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:47 AM~14746696
> *IVE JUST FINISHED THE BOOM BOOM ROOM
> *


A we gotta get those raggady cars outta there I think the bombom room is gona make more money than the cars.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z+Aug 12 2009, 12:48 PM~14746703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the one you posting missing that verse???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

You say it playin around


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 12 2009, 01:55 PM~14746766
> *is the one you posting missing that verse???
> *



Yeah it's missing Mr. Burnses bitchs verse.

And you didn't type the lyrics properly.

It's actually.

So I'm over the rope, and I'm into the match
Pile drive that hoe! and then I reach for the snatch
Remember me? I'm the one you met at porkys.
I'm dirty, fucking bitches in their forties.
I get brains like Einstein hoes call me a genius.
I ain't in the navy, but she still loving my seamen.
This bitch was a fiend, and my dick was the drug.
She was addicted to me, so then I went for the butt.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 11:51 AM~14746733
> *OYE BUNG... U MUST BE ENTERTAINED TO BE HERE IN MIAMI FEST WHILE ALL OF THESE PPL TALKIN' SHIT :biggrin:
> *


Ofcourse he is there's nothing else 2 talk about this shit makes r days go faster .


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:56 PM~14746778
> *Yeah it's missing Mr. Burnses bitchs verse.
> *


lol i didnt kno that was his "rapping persona" lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 12 2009, 01:58 PM~14746800
> *lol i didnt kno that was his "rapping persona" lol
> *



Here you go...

Mistah Skeet Skeet Featuring "Tony Bone" - Tag Team That Hoe

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ix1x-n3fV1c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ix1x-n3fV1c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Let me know flaco.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:02 AM~14746839
> *THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:00 PM~14746812
> *Here you go...
> 
> Mistah Skeet Skeet Featuring "Tony Bone" - Tag Team That Hoe
> ...



videos fucking hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 12:02 PM~14746839
> *THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


A how much do we pay the girl who wins in the baby pool and dances the best on the poll ?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 11:00 AM~14746812
> *Here you go...
> 
> Mistah Skeet Skeet Featuring "Tony Bone" - Tag Team That Hoe
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 11:08 AM~14746889
> *A how much do we pay the girl who wins in the baby pool and dances the best on the poll ?
> *


$1000......LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 02:08 PM~14746894
> *$1000......LOL
> *


Confident much eh?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 11:08 AM~14746889
> *A how much do we pay the girl who wins in the baby pool and dances the best on the poll ?
> *


SHIT ***** I GOT BILLS TO PAY :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 11:10 AM~14746902
> *Confident much eh?
> *


LOL.... SHIT, NEVER SAID I'D BE IN THE COMPETITION...BUT IF U WANT SUM CHIX 2 PARTICIPATE, GOTTA MAKE IT WORTH IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 12:08 PM~14746894
> *$1000......LOL
> *


Lmao . U can come over and practice when ever u want .


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 12 2009, 02:13 PM~14746917
> *LOL.... SHIT, NEVER SAID I'D BE IN THE COMPETITION...BUT IF U WANT SUM CHIX 2 PARTICIPATE, GOTTA MAKE IT WORTH IT!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yea yea.....lol :cheesy:







There's some dirty bitches who'd do it just for the attention.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:02 AM~14746839
> *THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:12 AM~14746915
> *SHIT ***** I GOT BILLS TO PAY :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT ILL GIVE THEM THE ORANGE 90 LAC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And everyone talks about Miami Fest not being about cars.

I just check out the "carolina fest" and it's the same shit...... shit talking and pics of whores.

And lets not talk about Broward fest that should be just really be called "Pictures of skeezers found all over Lay it Low compiled into this one thread".


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:14 PM~14746928
> *Yea yea.....lol  :cheesy:
> There's some dirty bitches who'd do it just for the attention.
> *


true...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

For a stack shit illl do it


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:00 PM~14746812
> *Here you go...
> 
> Mistah Skeet Skeet Featuring "Tony Bone" - Tag Team That Hoe
> ...


lmao you got WAY too much time on your hands lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:16 PM~14746953
> *And everyone talks about Miami Fest not being about cars.
> 
> I just check out the "carolina fest" and it's the same shit...... shit talking and pics of whores.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 12:12 PM~14746915
> *SHIT ***** I GOT BILLS TO PAY :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry we get a loan from money mike .LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 02:17 PM~14746959
> *For a stack shit illl do it
> *



I bet you'd wear the FPL uniform too if you still had it..... 






:roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:19 PM~14746981
> *I bet you'd wear the FPL uniform too if you still had it.....
> :roflmao:
> *



now he'd wear his garbage man suit.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 11:19 AM~14746981
> *I bet you'd wear the FPL uniform too if you still had it.....
> :roflmao:
> *


Dats a low blow. Lol


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 12:17 PM~14746959
> *For a stack shit illl do it
> *


***** don't act crazy u would do that shit 4 free


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 02:22 PM~14747005
> *Dats a low blow.    Lol
> *



Lol

So were you upset when they took back the hard hat? :cheesy:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:23 PM~14747019
> *Lol
> 
> So were you upset when they took back the hard hat?  :cheesy:
> *


lmao


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GRAND HUSTLE, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:47 AM~14746694
> *Damm omar I wish I had a baby sitter .
> *


Next time ***** :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 12 2009, 11:26 AM~14747041
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GRAND HUSTLE,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


YO!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 12 2009, 11:26 AM~14747041
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GRAND HUSTLE,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THE BIG ""M"" IN DA HOUSE


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 12 2009, 12:26 PM~14747041
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GRAND HUSTLE,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's the deal


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

***** dat job sucked. Da only good thing ever happend to me i saw a chick. In hurr. Under wear


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:02 AM~14746839
> *THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:00 AM~14746207
> *Danny we need a baby pool with baby oil like mike said .
> *


Lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok me nd LeXxTaCy agreed 2 wrestle in the pool... but not in the milk 1 cuz we don't wanna be smellin like barf nd shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

That's what talking about a hop off :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 12:34 PM~14747122
> *Ok me nd LeXxTaCy agreed 2 wrestle in the pool... but not in the milk 1 cuz we don't wanna be smellin like barf nd shit.. :biggrin:
> *


yall gon wrestle butt naked rite ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 02:32 PM~14747103
> ****** dat job sucked.    Da only good thing ever happend to me i saw a chick. In hurr. Under wear
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this is one raw ass truck


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:33 AM~14746558
> *Erick u know ur invited just u and cris gotta leave the fishing rods at home .
> *


 shit, eric is most likely going to be fishing across the street in the canal during the grand opening!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 11:36 AM~14747143
> *yall gon wrestle butt naked rite ?
> *


Ok now that's pushin it lol


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:33 AM~14747109
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 perro ay billete


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 02:42 PM~14747191
> *shit, eric is most likely going to be fishing across the street in the canal during the grand opening!!!
> *



Fuck yeah....lol
Snaggin' snook and any other fish that comes by. lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 12:34 PM~14747122
> *Ok me nd LeXxTaCy agreed 2 wrestle in the pool... but not in the milk 1 cuz we don't wanna be smellin like barf nd shit.. :biggrin:
> *


Well were having closed door practice 2nite :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I should upload the song that Claudio was in.........lol I wonder if I still even have it......lol


"Damn, whoadie.
It smells like fat monkey up in this place whoadie."


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 12:43 PM~14747203
> *Ok now that's pushin it lol
> *


por lo menos in a skandalous bikini rite ? :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:46 PM~14747232
> *Fuck yeah....lol
> Snaggin' snook and any other fish that comes by. lol
> *


Fuk the snook Were gona have a pool full of sharks .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 11:19 AM~14746977
> *Don't worry we get a loan from money mike .LOL
> *


Im on my way over with the contracts :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Look at it like an investment .


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 12 2009, 11:45 AM~14747228
> *:0  :0  :0 perro ay billete
> *


LIKE CHICHO SAYS ''WE DO IT FOR THE COMMUNITY" :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 11:49 AM~14747259
> *Fuk the snook Were gona have a pool full of sharks .
> *


Aaaahhhhh you gotta love the sharks  ....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 02:47 PM~14747239
> *I think I should upload the song that Claudio was in.........lol I wonder if I still even have it......lol
> "Damn, whoadie.
> It smells like fat monkey up in this place whoadie."
> *



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W_50EZw8fwM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W_50EZw8fwM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 10:46 AM~14746040
> *ready for the party
> 
> 
> ...


this pic is funny..lmao. notice how the funky one has the biggest shot of patron.....
thats the one every guy has to take a hit for the team for...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

In my job they just threw away a kiddy pool


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 02:02 PM~14746839
> *THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeaaaa..thats what im talkin bout :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 12:07 PM~14747410
> *In my job they just threw away a kiddy pool
> *


BRING DAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jkkkk.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Aug 12 2009, 01:09 PM~14747416
> *yeaaaa..thats what im talkin bout :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  . 
U can only come if your ol'boy comes . That man is a tripp . LOL . What's good I see your shit is doin realy good


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:04 PM~14747385
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W_50EZw8fwM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W_50EZw8fwM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


" This ones for the dirty sluts saying I like air sweating primered trucks buck tooth bitch suckin dick, fucking everyone making em sick " :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Hope too see more people hop for that money


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 03:15 PM~14747451
> *" This ones for the dirty sluts saying I like air sweating primered trucks buck tooth bitch suckin dick, fucking everyone making em sick " :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol

I wonder if certain people realize who it was about.......lol
oh well....lol

And it actually says:
This one's for the dirty sluts, screaming I like air, sweating primered trucks.
Buck tooth bitch sucking dick, fucking everybody, making em sick.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jasmin?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 12 2009, 01:16 PM~14747456
> *Hope too see more people hop for that money
> *


Shit if people start side betting then it's gona get even better .


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/tag/1319605365.html

let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 12:22 PM~14747504
> *lol
> 
> I wonder if certain people realize who it was about.......lol
> ...


Yea those certain ppl kno its jasmin lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol


sucks that we never finished that pam track.
lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Da truck wasent primerd it was krylons top qualty spray paint lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn i like that jam


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:32 PM~14747602
> *lol
> sucks that we never finished that pam track.
> lol
> *


lmaooo..
mistah skeet skeet faked


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2009, 11:01 PM~14742839
> *Lol
> You mean to be poling around chasing the reds?
> lol Japs was the same way.
> ...


Its been ok. Mackerels have been hitting. a couple jacks. bottom fishing has been really good. dolphin have been really active in the dark blue. Unfortunately my brother blew the engine on the boat and currently have another set back to delay the lowrider. Maybe one day well meet up at dinner key and hit up some reds if the weathers good. :biggrin: 

Big Ivans where you at cuzz.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 03:34 PM~14747625
> *Da truck wasent primerd it was krylons top qualty spray paint lol
> *



lol, but it wasn't about his truck.
It was all the mini trucking magazines she always brought out with 2k'd trucks on the cover with black spray paint guide coat and all.....lol

And the night before lowrider when we were doing some shit on this other girls accord, she busted out saying "fuck juice, I like airrrrrrr".

lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 12 2009, 03:36 PM~14747647
> *Its been ok. Mackerels have been hitting. a couple jacks. bottom fishing has been really good. dolphin have been really active in the dark blue. Unfortunately my brother blew the engine on the boat and currently have another set back to delay the lowrider. Maybe one day well meet up at dinner key and hit up some reds if the weathers good. :biggrin:
> 
> *


Damn, sucks about the engine.
I've seen a lot of reports of them big ass Cuberas being caught on lobsters....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 03:35 PM~14747639
> *lmaooo..
> mistah skeet skeet faked
> *



Seriously.
Jordans faking ass........lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:41 PM~14747703
> *Seriously.
> Jordans faking ass........lol
> *


his brother ronny probably would of never faked !


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Str8PiMpInReBeka :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 12 2009, 01:44 PM~14747731
> *TTT
> *


this shits been at the top all day!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 03:43 PM~14747723
> *his brother ronny probably would of never faked !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



But he's not very good though.
I have a track we did that jordan and ronny did the hook, lorenzo did a verse, and sneek did another verse.....lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

shyt miriam and jasmin were ur home gurls lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 03:49 PM~14747799
> *shyt miriam and jasmin were ur home gurls lol
> *


lol no....

I was making $100 to weld some 2 dollar hinges onto her trunk hinges.......

And I only went to jasmins house because this other slut that was always there would tell me to go....lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Word on da street jasmin sucked cock in ur back yard or sumthin like dat?


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

WHAT THEY DO LIL MIKE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 03:53 PM~14747852
> *Word on da street jasmin sucked cock in ur back yard or sumthin like dat?
> *


lol. I don't know if she did or didn't but I can tell you that she didn't suck my cock in my back yard....lol


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT 

yeaaaa..thats what im talkin bout


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, MR.GRUMPY, Happy33, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Str8PiMpInReBeka

WUT IT DOOO ******!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 03:43 PM~14747723
> *his brother ronny probably would of never faked !
> *


I just spoke to jordan and he said hes going to come through to lay down the track....lol
although, he has been saying this for months. lol

also, look out for the new tracks we're working on...

"Super Loose", "She Got That Herp", and "She's a Crack Whore, But I Don't Care".


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM~14747852
> *Word on da street jasmin sucked cock in ur back yard or sumthin like dat?
> *


No wut she really did was fuck some1 across the street from his house in an alley... damn im tryin 2 remember who the guy was 2... Liz knows who it is.


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

MONTE24 IS GAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

LIL MIKE YOU NEED A NEW NAME CUZ


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 12 2009, 12:57 PM~14747890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:58 PM~14747898
> *I just spoke to jordan and he said hes going to come through to lay down the track....lol
> although, he has been saying this for months. lol
> *


so what makes you think that hes actually gonna go thru this time ? did u tell em if it was ronny he would of been lay'd down the track ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 01:53 PM~14747852
> *Word on da street jasmin sucked cock in ur back yard or sumthin like dat?
> *


Who's that and where she at ? LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 04:00 PM~14747922
> *so what makes you think that hes actually gonna go thru this time ? did u tell em if it was ronny he would of been lay'd down the track ?
> *


lol no, i didn't use that one on him yet.
He said he got a daily now, so he can actually drive over to the studio...lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 12 2009, 12:54 PM~14747860
> *WHAT THEY DO LIL MIKE
> *


ddddiiiiiiiimmmmeeeellllllllllllllooooo!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 02:02 PM~14747942
> *lol no, i didn't use that one on him yet.
> He said he got a daily now, so he can actually drive over to the studio...lol
> *


he probably would of been dere right now if you did


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 12:57 PM~14747886
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, MR.GRUMPY, Happy33, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Str8PiMpInReBeka
> 
> ...


Coñooooo mira quien por fin aparecio!! Wuts good lost 1?


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

(KING AUTO)WE SELL & INSTALL DAYTON-PRO HOPPER-HI LOW-CCE-5'20-GRILLS-TV-AMP-SPEAKER-EMBLEM-RIM-TIRE-TRAIN HORN-HID..YOUR ONE STOP,HYDRAULIC SHOP,WE ALSO GOLD PLATE & GOLD LEAF.LOCATED IN HIALEAH 1755 W 31 PL ON OKEECHOBEE RD TWO BLOCKS EAST FROM McDONALDS.DOORS OPEN SOON


FLACO HANGOUT 2NITE OR WHAT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 03:58 PM~14747900
> *No wut she really did was fuck some1 across the street from his house in an alley... damn im tryin 2 remember who the guy was 2... Liz knows who it is.
> *



Poor Jose, putting out the love of his life out there like that....lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THIS POST IS FOR CARS ONLY YEA PPL NEED TO STOP TALKIN SHIT AND POST UP SOME CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS MIAMI FAST POST YOUR RIDES NOT ......DAYS OF ARE LIVES MIAMI.......LOL  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike whos this happy chracter


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

LIL MIKE LETS GO EAT ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:02 PM~14747942
> *lol no, i didn't use that one on him yet.
> He said he got a daily now, so he can actually drive over to the studio...lol
> *


Yea I heard he's gotta lil scooter or someshit like that now.. He's coming 2 dennis house after work 2 finish workin on a car (which hopefully he finishes soon) where he will be takin the car 2 u so u can paint it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

This is Miami Fest.........

Not Miami Car Fest.....lol


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

IT S ME ***** WHAT


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 12 2009, 02:04 PM~14747970
> *     (KING AUTO)WE SELL & INSTALL DAYTON-PRO HOPPER-HI LOW-CCE-5'20-GRILLS-TV-AMP-SPEAKER-EMBLEM-RIM-TIRE-TRAIN HORN-HID..YOUR ONE STOP,HYDRAULIC SHOP,WE ALSO GOLD PLATE & GOLD LEAF.LOCATED IN HIALEAH 1755 W 31 PL ON OKEECHOBEE RD TWO BLOCKS EAST FROM McDONALDS.DOORS OPEN SOON
> FLACO HANGOUT 2NITE OR WHAT
> *


No hangout 2nite .


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 04:06 PM~14747996
> *Yea I heard he's gotta lil scooter or someshit like that now.. He's coming 2 dennis house after work 2 finish workin on a car (which hopefully he finishes soon) where he will be takin the car 2 u so u can paint it
> *



Lol!! I can picture Jordan down Le Jeune on a scooter.....
If a car with hoes inside pull up, he'll take his shirt off....lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 12 2009, 01:00 PM~14747918
> *LIL MIKE YOU NEED A NEW NAME CUZ
> *


Im working on it homie..... The new name is impalamike


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

WHAT TIME U GOING 2 THE SHOP


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

ME 2 WHERE U AT *****


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 10:05 AM~14745189
> *Ur shop!! Lol.. Hopefully u have pizza there like last wednesday :biggrin:
> 
> Yoooooo where's vanilla at? U ese milagro que he's not on now?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jairo. Lets go drink a couple cold ones


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

LETS GO IM DOWN


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:07 PM~14748013
> *Lol!! I can picture Jordan down Le Jeune on a scooter.....
> If a car with hoes inside pull up, he'll take his shirt off....lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 12 2009, 01:06 PM~14747994
> *LIL MIKE LETS GO EAT *****  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit im at abuelitas  house and she just made me a good ol fashion cuban dinner


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 01:11 PM~14748044
> *Jairo. Lets go drink a couple cold ones
> *


Dont start drinking just yet.....lets hit up flanigans before we hit up pts


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow lay it low has been the shit 4 the past couple of days


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

LETS GO *****


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 03:17 PM~14748111
> *Dont start drinking just yet.....lets hit up flanigans before we hit up pts
> *



YEA ****** NEED TO COME LEAVE ME THE KEYS TO ALL UR WHIPS BEFORE U GO.....JAIRO I KNO U BE GETTIN TORE UP OVER THERE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 12:57 PM~14747886
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, MR.GRUMPY, Happy33, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Str8PiMpInReBeka
> 
> ...



WHERE YOU BEEN MAH ***** U MISSED OUT ON A BUNCH OF SHIT


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I WAS HELPIN OUT MY OLD BOY WIT SOME SHIT.....DIDNT HAVE TIME TO COME ON


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

i know jose ex by jaw bone she sucks a mean dick :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 01:21 PM~14748155
> *I WAS HELPIN OUT MY OLD BOY WIT SOME SHIT.....DIDNT HAVE TIME TO COME ON
> *



WELL START BROWSING BACK A BUNCH OF PAGES


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Jairo shop closed 2day


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 12 2009, 04:22 PM~14748161
> *i know jose ex by jaw bone she sucks a mean dick :biggrin:
> *



That's probably 'cause the banged up grill...lol
Shit's scary.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 12:34 PM~14747625
> *Da truck wasent primerd it was krylons top qualty spray paint lol
> *



OH WE GOT PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

im up to date alex i heard about the jelly choclate n whip cream pools and the boom boom room and turning the shop into a club........


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh man wut jose's missing out lol..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:25 PM~14748211
> *OH WE GOT PICTURES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't it have a black roof at one point? and then no roof after that?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 04:26 PM~14748225
> *Oh man wut jose's missing out lol..
> *



Seriously, he's going to come out of the woodworks and shank everybody. :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 01:19 PM~14748132
> *YEA ****** NEED TO COME LEAVE ME THE KEYS TO ALL UR WHIPS BEFORE U GO.....JAIRO I KNO U BE GETTIN TORE UP OVER THERE
> *


Tore up isnt the correct phrase for jairo!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:26 PM~14748227
> *Didn't it have a black roof at one point? and then no roof after that?
> *



YUHP BUT BY ANY CHANCE DO U HAVE A PICTURE OF IT WITH OUT THE ROOF


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

:biggrin: That's probably 'cause the banged up grill...lol
Shit's scary. 
she has a gingivitis


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:28 PM~14748241
> *YUHP BUT BY ANY CHANCE DO U HAVE A PICTURE OF IT WITH OUT THE ROOF
> *


nope. I never used to take pics back in the day.
That's why I only have about a handful of pics of my regal.....lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 01:27 PM~14748233
> *Tore up isnt the correct phrase for jairo!!
> *



MORE LIKE BANGED THE FUCK UP


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Lowridergame305, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, *monte24*, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, *plenty money regal*, INKSTINCT003, 06hemiram, *ELEGANCECC96*, *STRAIGHT PIMPIN*, *GRAND HUSTLE*, ninty6 lincoln




DAMN THE WHOLE CREW IN THIS BITCH SOME MISSING THO! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

When it waz a vert. It waz coool


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

* WELL SINCE THERES NO HANGOUT TONIGHT THEN WHO EVER WANT TO RIDE RIDE OUT TO TACO BELL ON 49TH STREET AND CHILL IF WE GET KICKED OUT THEN MOVE TO THE HOME DEPOT PARKING LOT WICH IS KINDA HIDDEN AND DONT THINK THELL SEE US THERE FOR A WHILE! *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

How much can I get for HID's?

I got em to put em on my Sonoma, but they don't fit.
The bulb shit hits the bracket behind the lights. 
Unless I notch the bracket to fit em in.....lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Joses truck was the ugliest fucken truck eva :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

el pobre .. and he's not even here to defend himself


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 01:31 PM~14748277
> *When it waz a vert. It waz coool
> *



TILL IT RAINED IN HIALEAH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 04:36 PM~14748330
> *el pobre .. and he's not even here to defend himself
> *


At this rate, by the time he gets on this shit would be like 50 pages back and the topic would be about something else. 
He'll probably never even see this...lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 12 2009, 01:33 PM~14748304
> *Joses truck was the ugliest fucken truck eva  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

What's up with them sorry ass Marlins....lol
Going to the game tonight.
Hope the fucking phillies lose.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:37 PM~14748348
> *At this rate, by the time he gets on this shit would be like 50 pages back and the topic would be about something else.
> He'll probably never even see this...lol
> *



:cheesy: AT THIS RATE WELL MAKE IT TO PAGE 4000 IN NO TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE 24 MUST BE WRITING A PARAGRAPH CUZ DAM HES TAKING FOREVER TO TYPE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

shit how did I know u would be on !! Que clase tipo


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SHIT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 01:33 PM~14748300
> * WELL SINCE THERES NO HANGOUT TONIGHT THEN WHO EVER WANT TO RIDE RIDE OUT TO TACO BELL ON 49TH STREET AND CHILL IF WE GET KICKED OUT THEN MOVE TO THE HOME DEPOT PARKING LOT WICH IS KINDA HIDDEN AND DONT THINK THELL SEE US THERE FOR A WHILE!
> *


Or the checkers by my house.. U kno that the cops don't fuck with us there.. Except when it was an actual hangout nd that's cuz every1 peeling out nd the train horns


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Btw jose does kno that he's the topic of lay it low right now he just don't kno wtf is bein said lmao


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

* OK SO TACO BELL ON 49TH STREET AND THEN TO CHECKERS ON 68TH IF WE GET KICKED OUT WHOS DOWN LEXXTACY IS GONNA MAKE A SPECIAL APPEARANCE LOL *


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SO SOMEBODY MAKE A HANGOUT SOMEWHERE... I NEED TO GET OUT FOR A CHANGE!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 12 2009, 02:01 PM~14748622
> *SO SOMEBODY MAKE A HANGOUT SOMEWHERE... I NEED TO GET OUT FOR A CHANGE!
> *



NAW ITS ALWAYSE BEEN A HANGOUT JUST COPS ALWAYSE KICK OUT THE RETARDS ON BIG FEET AND ON HORNS BUT W.E. YALL CAN GO BY IF WE GET KICKED U LEAVE THERE DRIVE UP 12TH TO 68TH AND THERES THE OTHER CHILL SPOT SO W.E.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 01:55 PM~14748548
> *  OK SO TACO BELL ON 49TH STREET AND THEN TO CHECKERS ON 68TH IF WE GET KICKED OUT WHOS DOWN LEXXTACY IS GONNA MAKE A SPECIAL APPEARANCE LOL
> *


so the hangouts are back on taco bell on 49st like back den


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 01:55 PM~14748548
> *  OK SO TACO BELL ON 49TH STREET AND THEN TO CHECKERS ON 68TH IF WE GET KICKED OUT WHOS DOWN LEXXTACY IS GONNA MAKE A SPECIAL APPEARANCE LOL
> *


Fuck that "hangout at flanigans" whats up!!!! Big parking lot and for sure the cops dont mess with u there..........


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 02:03 PM~14748636
> *so the hangouts are back on taco bell on 49st like back den
> *


 ONLY WHEN THERES NOT ONE GOING DOWN ON WEDNESSDAYS ITS A SMALL HANGOUT FOR THE BORED PPL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 02:05 PM~14748649
> *ONLY WHEN THERES NOT ONE GOING DOWN ON WEDNESSDAYS ITS A SMALL HANGOUT FOR THE BORED PPL
> *


str8


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 04:04 PM~14748646
> *Fuck that "hangout at flanigans" whats up!!!! Big parking lot and for sure the cops dont mess with u there..........
> *



IM DOWN FOR FLANNIGANS...THEY GOT THE BEST FCKIN RIBS IN MIAMI


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 02:03 PM~14748636
> *so the hangouts are back on taco bell on 49st like back den
> *


No its not a hangout like how it use 2 be.. Its like wut alex said.. Its really a group of us that chill there like how we do whenever we leave the hangout 4rm opa locka..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

MY DOGG VANILLA TREATING ?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 02:12 PM~14748715
> *IM DOWN FOR FLANNIGANS...THEY GOT THE BEST FCKIN RIBS IN MIAMI
> *


Hell yea nd the best time 2 go is football season!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 04:18 PM~14748772
> *MY DOGG VANILLA TREATING ?
> *



LMAO....I WISH HOMIE....IMA NEED A PART TIME AT UR SHOP FOR THAT..LOL...IM RIDIN OUT WITH BATMAN TO GO SEE THE DOLPHONS PRACTICE TONITE


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 04:19 PM~14748784
> *Hell yea nd the best time 2 go is football season!!
> *



YEP







GAME AND SOME RIBS......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

AT WHAT TIME ???????


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THEY STRAT AT 8:00 BUT WE RIDIN LIKE AT SEVEN TO FIND PARKIN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 02:17 PM~14748767
> *No its not a hangout like how it use 2 be.. Its like wut alex said.. Its really a group of us that chill there like how we do whenever we leave the hangout 4rm opa locka..
> *


oh ok but it wount be a bad idea to bring it back to 49st or flanigans even do theres always cops there i dont think they will trip


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 12 2009, 03:04 PM~14749163
> *oh ok but it wount be a bad idea to bring it back to 49st or flanigans even do theres always cops there i dont think they will trip
> *


Yea but the cops are really de pinga lately at tb.. Especially the stupid security guards.. There's been times that we just get there nd then we're gettin kicked out.. But u kno wut would probably be a good spot too? El dorado across the mall next 2 miami dade college.. Its big nd its always got lighting as well but idk how the cops will be there..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 02:26 PM~14748849
> *AT WHAT TIME ???????
> *


You riding flaco?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

MAYB LETS SEE


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 02:03 PM~14748634
> *NAW ITS ALWAYSE BEEN A HANGOUT JUST COPS ALWAYSE KICK OUT THE RETARDS ON BIG FEET AND ON HORNS BUT W.E. YALL CAN GO BY IF WE GET KICKED U LEAVE THERE DRIVE UP 12TH TO 68TH AND THERES THE OTHER CHILL SPOT SO W.E.
> *


u souldnt b callin us retards cuz we got big feet cuz ur ride looks lyk a lil rat drivin down 49st all da time


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 12 2009, 03:41 PM~14749323
> *u souldnt b callin us retards cuz we got big feet cuz ur ride looks lyk a lil rat drivin down 49st all da time
> *



LMAOO PAPA ATLEAST IM BUILDING ONE U HAVENT BUILT SHIT AND DONT THINK I DONT KNO WHO U ARE! KEEP TRYING TO RANK WHEN UR SHIT IS STILLL RIDIN STOCK PAINT HOMEBOY!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 01:38 PM~14747668
> *Damn, sucks about the engine.
> I've seen a lot of reports of them big ass Cuberas being caught on lobsters....lol
> *


me too but not too sure about lobster. lobster goes in ma belly loooong before a i even think of putting it on a hook amigo. lol :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 03:50 PM~14749366
> *LMAOO PAPA ATLEAST IM BUILDING ONE U HAVENT BUILT SHIT AND DONT THINK I DONT KNO WHO U ARE! KEEP TRYING TO RANK WHEN UR SHIT IS STILLL RIDIN STOCK PAINT HOMEBOY!
> *


08 homie n i dnt give a fuk if u knw who i am homie it aint lyk u gonna do sumthin lol n get ur shit str8 its on stock paint cuz i dnt feel lyk paintin my shit n it stayin dat way


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 12 2009, 01:57 PM~14747890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. no billet steering accs. ??? Surprised you havent picked one from the kazillions out there. I guess nothing beats the classic feel of the OG steering wheel huh??


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 12 2009, 03:56 PM~14749392
> *08 homie n i dnt give a fuk if u knw who i am homie it aint lyk u gonna do sumthin lol n get ur shit str8 its on stock paint cuz i dnt feel lyk paintin my shit n it stayin  dat way
> *



DAMN BIG UPS FOR YOU HOMIE UR DOING IT OUT HERE IN THE STREETS LOL AND UR RIGHT I AINT GONNA DO SHIT CUZ U AINT WORTH MY TIME :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:01 PM~14749409
> *DAMN BIG UPS FOR YOU HOMIE UR DOING IT OUT HERE IN THE STREETS LOL AND UR RIGHT I AINT GONNA DO SHIT CUZ U AINT WORTH MY TIME  :0
> *


na u aint gonna do shit cuz u a pussy lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

QUOTE(STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 @ Aug 12 2009, 03:56 PM) 
08 homie n i dnt give a fuk if u knw who i am homie it aint lyk u gonna do sumthin lol n get ur shit str8 its on stock paint cuz i dnt feel lyk paintin my shit n it stayin dat way


whats wrong with this kid :loco:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:08 PM~14749435
> *na u aint gonna do shit cuz u a pussy lol
> *


OK GO TRYING STARTING PROBLEMS WITH SUMONE WHO CARES ABOUT YOU OR WUT U SAY


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Lowridergame305 wuz up u know this kid


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I think ppl are misunderstanding shit.. There's beef starting 4 no reason.. Pooky im sure alex wasn't reffering 2 EVERYONE with big feet.. He's just saying in general the ppl that blow the train horns normally have big rimz.. He's not tryin any1 else.. Don't stress it pooky..


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

LoL Ti PiNgA


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 12 2009, 04:11 PM~14749459
> *Lowridergame305 wuz up u know this kid
> *



YEA ITS THE KID WHO BUYS EVERYONE ELSES BUCKETS LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Lowridergame305 rollin_nemo plenty money regal Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ



wuz up lowrider lol what are u getting into


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

poooky where r u :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:14 PM~14749484
> *YEA ITS THE KID WHO BUYS EVERYONE ELSES BUCKETS LMAO :biggrin:
> *


yup cuz i can do dat bitch


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 04:15 PM~14749487
> *Lowridergame305 rollin_nemo plenty money regal Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> wuz up lowrider lol what are u getting into
> *


Wuts poppin?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont find any thing wrong with wat alex said and i got bigggggg rims and train horns. Its tru we get kicked ut cuz of pppl with train horns and peelin out. Ders no neeed to start shit. For no reason. My 2 cents


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 12 2009, 04:22 PM~14749536
> *I dont find any thing wrong with wat alex said and i got bigggggg rims and train horns.      Its tru we get kicked ut cuz of pppl with train horns and peelin out.    Ders no neeed to start shit. For no reason.  My 2 cents
> *


i feel u but y he gotta b sayin retards wit big feet...look i started dis shit cuz i dnt lyk dat ni99a lol str8 up lyk dat


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 04:22 PM~14749535
> *Wuts poppin?
> *


chillin reading all the drama lol....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 04:15 PM~14749487
> *Lowridergame305 rollin_nemo plenty money regal Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> wuz up lowrider lol what are u getting into
> *


Wuts poppin?


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 come on u think just cause u have a plaque u hard :twak:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 12 2009, 04:28 PM~14749583
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305  come on u think just cause u have a plaque u hard :twak:
> *


homie aint no1 talkin 2 u i dnt even knw who u r so just chill


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

fuck this ***** QUOTE(monte24 @ Aug 12 2009, 04:22 PM) 
I dont find any thing wrong with wat alex said and i got bigggggg rims and train horns. Its tru we get kicked ut cuz of pppl with train horns and peelin out. Ders no neeed to start shit. For no reason. My 2 cents


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Seee thats another storyyyyyy. Eventuallly. U guys willl kiss and make up. Noooooo lie ppl i used to not stand i chilll wit dem now. This. Fighting is stupid. Yours truly. Doctor phill


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:25 PM~14749551
> *i feel u but y he gotta b sayin retards wit big feet...look i started dis shit cuz i dnt lyk dat ni99a lol str8 up lyk dat
> *


***** NO ONE CARES I DONT LIKE YOU NEITHER FUCK BOY GO PLAY WITH YOUR SELF OR SUMTHING OHH THE BABY DOSENT LIKE IT WHEN THEY CALL HIM A RETARD AWWWWW IM SORRY ............ *RETARD*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:31 PM~14749611
> ****** NO ONE CARES I DONT LIKE YOU NEITHER FUCK BOY GO PLAY WITH YOUR SELF OR SUMTHING OHH THE BABY DOSENT LIKE IT WHEN THEY CALL HIM A RETARD AWWWWW IM SORRY ............ RETARD
> *


good now dat i knw u dnt lyk me n i dnt lyk u lets get it over wit 1 on 1


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY ****** COME ON HERE BEEFING WHEN NO ONE SAID ANY NAMES OR POINTED AT ANYONE W.E. THIS KID IS WACK ATTACK!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14749624
> *good now dat i knw u dnt lyk me n i dnt lyk u lets get it over wit 1 on 1
> *


 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14749624
> *good now dat i knw u dnt lyk me n i dnt lyk u lets get it over wit 1 on 1
> *



***** AINT NO ONE TRYING TO FIGHT YOU BUT MY DOGG NEXT TO ME SAYS HE WANNA FIGHT YOU U DOWN?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:35 PM~14749638
> ****** AINT NO ONE TRYING TO FIGHT YOU BUT MY DOGG NEXT TO ME SAYS HE WANNA  FIGHT YOU U DOWN?
> *


idk ur boy so i aint got problems wit him i want u cuz lyk i said i dnt lyk u n u dnt lyk me


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 12 2009, 03:04 PM~14747980
> *THIS POST IS FOR CARS ONLY YEA PPL NEED TO STOP TALKIN SHIT AND POST UP SOME CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS MIAMI FAST POST YOUR RIDES NOT ......DAYS OF ARE LIVES MIAMI.......LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


1time for this


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:37 PM~14749663
> *idk ur boy so i aint got problems wit him i want u cuz lyk i said i dnt lyk u n u dnt lyk me
> *



LIKE I SAID I AINT GONNA FIGHT SAY WUT U WANT ***** LOOKS LIKE U JUST WANT ATTENTION I FEEL U WE ALL NEED ATTENTION SUMTIMES IFNOT LIFE GETS BORING :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ESTAN DE PINGA


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 04:48 PM~14749769
> *ESTAN DE PINGA
> *


wuz up flaco ***** ur missing out on this t.v show


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:46 PM~14749740
> *LIKE I SAID I AINT GONNA FIGHT SAY WUT U WANT ***** LOOKS LIKE U JUST WANT ATTENTION I FEEL U WE ALL NEED ATTENTION SUMTIMES IFNOT LIFE GETS BORING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dats a nice 300 but wat u tryin 2 show me by postin dat pik a 300 on 4s n bags lol but i must say it makes ur car look less lyk a rat lol


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 04:46 PM~14749740
> *LIKE I SAID I AINT GONNA FIGHT SAY WUT U WANT ***** LOOKS LIKE U JUST WANT ATTENTION I FEEL U WE ALL NEED ATTENTION SUMTIMES IFNOT LIFE GETS BORING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice drive way!! check the kid in the background checkin out the low low havin dat lil face :0 lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:50 PM~14749786
> *wuz up flaco ***** ur missing out on this t.v show
> *


Shit I'm trying 2 work on my car but this is more exciting


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:roflmao: this shit is a trip *****


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

IM HERE WHAT THEY DO


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up happy wat it do ***** wuz up with da ride


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

CHILLING ***** TAKEING IT EASY


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 12 2009, 05:01 PM~14749887
> *CHILLING ***** TAKEING IT EASY
> *


fo show ***** how are the three wheels coming along


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ay dios tremendo arroz con mango.. Sooooooo yea I noticed that the majority of the time ppl get on cuz of el chisme lol.. Some1 calls some1 2 let them kno wuts happening lol.. Bro the most that I've seen of ppl here have been 25 ppl hs there been more then that be4?


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: UP THERE I WANT MORE


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

sup Miami!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 05:03 PM~14749907
> *Ay dios tremendo arroz con mango.. Sooooooo yea I noticed that the majority of the time ppl get on cuz of el chisme lol.. Some1 calls some1 2 let them kno wuts happening lol.. Bro the most that I've seen of ppl here have been 25 ppl hs there been more then that be4?
> *


ti pinga and they come in when da show is done


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 12 2009, 05:03 PM~14749908
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: UP THERE I WANT MORE
> *


  fo show *****


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:05 PM~14749921
> *ti pinga and they come in when da show is done
> *


FO SHO ASERE!!!! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Aug 12 2009, 05:05 PM~14749919
> *sup Miami!!
> *


wuz up ***** wat u up to


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:07 PM~14749937
> *wuz up ***** wat u up to
> *


here ***** chillin..waiting for my girl to finish cooking... :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 12 2009, 04:56 PM~14749843
> *Shit I'm trying 2 work on my car but this is more exciting
> *


Pass the popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749950
> *here ***** chillin..waiting for my girl to finish cooking... :biggrin:
> *


lol dat what it is tell here i say wuz up


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749957
> *lol dat what it is tell here i say wuz up
> *


Dalee!!


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749955
> *Pass the popcorn :biggrin:
> *


WHERE YOU AT ***** LETS GO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK+Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
i see a bunch of sucias! lol*


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749955
> *Pass the popcorn :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14749977
> *
> i see a bunch of sucias!  lol
> *


ohhh shit sucia number three came in wuz up *****


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

jose in the house....whats the fighting about???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:12 PM~14749989
> *ohhh shit sucia number three came in wuz up *****
> *


getting ready to ride i got some shit to do quick then going to bump heads with these layitlow fools (j/k) to chill at t.b.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

fo show *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:14 PM~14750019
> *fo show *****
> *


u coming out?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

fuck cars on big feet,especialy blk and white zebras..


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

LOL  :machinegun:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:0 i just looked out da window of my crib and i just seen a scion xb on some 18's superstanders


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 12 2009, 05:15 PM~14750024
> *u coming out?
> *


nope im at my crib ***** i ant driving back down to hialeah ima just chill here at da crib


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:19 PM~14750058
> *nope im at my crib ***** i ant driving back down to hialeah ima just chill here at da crib
> *


u *** attitudes like that dont help the cause. i might be in a stock car but im riding..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14748304
> *Joses truck was the ugliest fucken truck eva  :biggrin:
> *


fuck u bitch,better then that ugly asspurple buket u had as a vert..lol..


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 12 2009, 05:21 PM~14750079
> *u *** attitudes like that dont help the cause. i might be in a stock car but im riding..
> *


yea yea yea remamber what u just wrote so the next time i tell u about a hang out u wont talk crap cuz ima tell u what u just write... attitudes like that dont help the cause


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 12 2009, 05:15 PM~14750027
> *fuck cars on big feet,especialy blk and white zebras..
> *


Oye cuidadito con lo fuck cars with big rimz becuz u know that there's a lot of ppl here with big rimz nd ur sayin that basically 2 every1 nd u kno they'll take it offensive that's how this whole shit started in the first place.. Don't want u catchin beef 4 somethin stupid either..


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

what it doo.... where u ****** at?? SMOKE BLUNTS ALL DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY what up happy33 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jose ur late to the party


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

monte24 when u gon smoke 1 bitchhhhh lolz


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 12 2009, 05:27 PM~14750144
> *monte24 when u gon smoke 1 bitchhhhh lolz
> *



when he can hang! lol :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 08:26 PM~14750120
> *Oye cuidadito con lo fuck cars with big rimz becuz u know that there's a lot of ppl here with big rimz nd ur sayin that basically 2 every1 nd u kno they'll take it offensive that's how this whole shit started in the first place.. Don't want u catchin beef 4 somethin stupid either..
> *


nothin offensive,i was talking to the kid with the zebra car..lol..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 93brougham, Lowridergame305, *sickassscion*, *ELEGANCECC96*, 87blazer, *monte24*, *STRAIGHT PIMPIN*, bigchevysandbusas, GbodyonD's, backbumpin


WUT IT DEW NIGGAZZ


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:25 PM~14750113
> *yea yea yea remamber what u just wrote so the next time i tell u about a hang out u wont talk crap cuz ima tell u what u just write... attitudes like that dont help the cause
> *


 :twak: :rofl:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 08:29 PM~14750156
> *when he can hang! lol :biggrin:
> *


he cant hang,bro he cant even hangout with us...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

to everyone going to t.b if we were to get kicked out,just go to the parking lot of checkers on 68th...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 12 2009, 05:30 PM~14750167
> *:twak:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 lol :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 12 2009, 05:13 PM~14750004
> *getting ready to ride i got some shit to do quick then going to bump heads with these layitlow fools (j/k) to chill at t.b.
> *



oh shit a new member to the wednessday hangout at t.b. lmaoooo :biggrin: :biggrin: see yah there


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 12 2009, 05:31 PM~14750181
> *to everyone going to t.b if we were to get kicked out,just go to the parking lot of checkers on 68th...
> *


I been tellin every1 that cuz u kno the cops don't fuck with us there nd u kno that it use 2 be chillin as fuck there.. Plus..... HOOK UPS on shakes nd food lol.. Shit u kno imma be there lmfao! Im such a fat ass!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 08:34 PM~14750219
> *I been tellin every1 that cuz u kno the cops don't fuck with us there nd u kno that it use 2 be chillin as fuck there.. Plus..... HOOK UPS on shakes nd food lol.. Shit u kno imma be there lmfao! Im such a fat ass!
> *


of course ur going to be there,u dont live that far from there....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monteugly are u chillin 2nite or do I gotta call la jeva nd talk her into goin like she normally asks me 2 do with u? Lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 12 2009, 05:36 PM~14750242
> *of course ur going to be there,u dont live that far from there....
> *


Literally....... oye juan told me he wants 2 join micho rizo cc lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Rollin shrek I be seein u around the hood a lot why don't u come nd chill with us 2nite...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 08:38 PM~14750275
> *Literally....... oye juan told me he wants 2 join micho rizo cc lol
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 12 2009, 05:42 PM~14750323
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

cuz its not a club,just read it fast and figure it out...lol...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 05:41 PM~14750314
> *Rollin shrek I be seein u around the hood a lot why don't u come nd chill with us 2nite...
> *


sweetie cuz i stay down south for now and im over here at my crib already u see me in da hood alout cuz i work by there and my lady lives down there if i was in hialeah ill go fo show but i ant next time sweetie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 12 2009, 05:42 PM~14750323
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


LMFAO *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 12 2009, 05:50 PM~14750402
> *LMFAO *****
> *


MichoRizo :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Im drug freee. I dont need drugs to fit in


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 12 2009, 05:48 PM~14750379
> *cuz its not a club,just read it fast and figure it out...lol...
> *


I kno mongo I was bein sarcastic lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

mr regal i better see you atleast pass by there lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got a model car regal doin damage. Toooo some body


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:banghead: bored


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

damn i miss this truck..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 04:14 PM~14748077
> *Shit im at abuelitas   house and she just made me a good ol fashion cuban dinner
> *


 :0 en la 44 todavia :biggrin: 



holla at me /same number


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 12 2009, 06:11 PM~14750608
> *:0 en la 44 todavia :biggrin:
> holla at me /same number
> *


Ya te dije viejo que no lo tengo!!!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

DRòN wassup homie ru goin 2the taco bell 2night :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 12 2009, 09:25 PM~14750741
> *Ya te dije viejo que no lo tengo!!!
> *


hahahaa u know im burnt ***** for every beer u drink i smoke 3 of em...lol

what u finna get into tonight? b.t's?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 05:57 PM~14750460
> *mr regal i better see you atleast pass by there lol
> *


u know me cant miss a hangout ama pass by


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

LIL RANDOM SHIT I DID THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz for the help jeff....1 door down 3 more to go....my arms killing me from all that sanding.....Ill never shave door again to any cars that I owen


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 12 2009, 09:45 PM~14750911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Damn you love GOLD


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 12 2009, 06:45 PM~14750911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what is all about 'gold'  looks good homie


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 12 2009, 09:22 AM~14744608
> *OKEECHOBEE BLVD....... IN FRONT OF FLACO'S SHOP
> YOU CAN CATCH PEPSI CANS CORONA BOTTLES..... PROBABLY EMPTY WEED BAGS....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:.......


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14751386
> *thats what is all about 'gold'  looks good homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 12 2009, 10:10 PM~14751169
> *Thankz for the help jeff....1 door down 3 more to go....my arms killing me from all that sanding.....Ill never shave door again to any cars that I owen
> 
> 
> ...


no problem just keep stoppin by the shop we will get that shit lookin right


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 12 2009, 07:13 PM~14751211
> *:0  :biggrin: Damn you love GOLD
> *


SURE DO... NOW I HAVE TO MAKE TIME TO DO MY OWN CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest+Aug 12 2009, 10:34 PM~14751419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE, EXECUTION :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 03:58 PM~14747898
> *I just spoke to jordan and he said hes going to come through to lay down the track....lol
> although, he has been saying this for months. lol
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: cant wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2009, 02:00 PM~14746812
> *Here you go...
> 
> Mistah Skeet Skeet Featuring "Tony Bone" - Tag Team That Hoe
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, viejitos miami, Hellraizer, kazma64, Nepz95, JohnnyBoy, sucio138, REST IN PEACE c.c
> *


:scrutinize:

Marica!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:58 PM~14751683
> *hno:  hno: cant wait!! :biggrin:
> *



lol.
When are we going fishing fool? :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 12 2009, 05:34 PM~14750218
> *oh shit a new member to the wednessday hangout at t.b. lmaoooo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  see yah there
> *


fo sho man as long as they is cool ppl there to chill ill be there imma rider i dont see that shit like mister im home already...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,* lowbikeon20z
para que no digas despue que no te salude! :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 12 2009, 10:04 PM~14753210
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lowbikeon20z
> para que no digas despue que no te salude! :wave:
> *


Heh mas te vale! Lmao j/k.. It was nice finally meeting u in person 2day lol.. Im tellin u ppl talk on here like they fuckin known each other 4 a while yet they still haven't met in person.. Its like pen pal shit but more like cyber pals..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 10:06 PM~14753239
> *Heh mas te vale! Lmao j/k.. It was nice finally meeting u in person 2day lol.. Im tellin u ppl talk on here like they fuckin known each other 4 a while yet they still haven't met in person.. Its like pen pal shit but more like cyber pals..
> *


yea cyber pen pals...lol me vale mierda..lol j/k same here just dont be so shy next time i dont bite...lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Where's Vanilla? Oops he was right next 2 me the whole time lmao! (Inside joke)


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 12 2009, 10:08 PM~14753259
> *yea cyber pen pals...lol me vale mierda..lol j/k same here just dont be so shy next time i dont bite...lol
> *


Oh trust me im not shy.. I just wasn't sure it was u until it was confirmed.. Then that's when I went up 2 say hi :biggrin: YOU on the other hand was the 1 bein all shy nd shit lol.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

bahahahahaha thats a joke me shy bueno we seeeee next time.



> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 10:17 PM~14753354
> *Oh trust me im not shy.. I just wasn't sure it was u until it was confirmed.. Then that's when I went up 2 say hi :biggrin: YOU on the other hand was the 1 bein all shy nd shit lol.
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Bueno im off 2 bed.. Goodnite fellas.. Can't wait 2morro I wonder wut 2morrows topics will be lol..

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 10:34 PM~14753574
> *Bueno im off 2 bed.. Goodnite fellas.. Can't wait 2morro I wonder wut 2morrows topics will be lol..
> 
> :wave:
> *


lol right well goodnite im off too. tty 2morrow


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O, 93brougham*

:scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 13 2009, 02:43 AM~14754200
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O, 93brougham
> 
> ...


i havent found the cake pic yet need to post it :angry:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowridergame 305. Ur car loooks like the truly nolen. Rat lmao hahaha


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Good morning miami/broward


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Good Morning MIA!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuzzzz up ppl


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LeXxTaCy 
whats up with them big mac's ?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HOW WAS THE HANGOUT LAST NIGHT


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 12 2009, 11:15 PM~14753337
> *Where's Vanilla? Oops he was right next 2 me the whole time lmao! (Inside joke)
> *


no wounder vanilla didn't go 2 flanagins last nite . LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OOOOYYYYYEEEE, FLACO...WHAT UP!? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

BUENO IM GONNA GO KNOCK DA FUK OUT I WILL SEE EL CHISME LATER ON


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

What dey do .buddyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 06:27 AM~14755350
> *What dey do .buddyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


  CHILLIN', CHILLIN'....Y TU?


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

MORNiNG EVERY1 :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:43 AM~14755421
> *MORNiNG EVERY1 :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: GOOD MORNING, EASTSiDELOWLiFE! :wave:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

i GOTZ A QUESTiON 4 EVERY1...i JUSZT GOT A 1984 2 DOOR CUTLASS SUPREME BUT iM NOT SURE iF i WANA PUT JUiCE OR 4'sZ YET.... ANY iDEAS?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

The whole lowrider thing is back in style so i would go wit wires


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 08:46 AM~14755435
> *i GOTZ A QUESTiON 4 EVERY1...i JUSZT GOT A 1984 2 DOOR CUTLASS SUPREME BUT iM NOT SURE iF i WANA PUT JUiCE OR 4'sZ YET.... ANY iDEAS?
> *


Juice that shit


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Sup every-1


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 07:46 AM~14755435
> *i GOTZ A QUESTiON 4 EVERY1...i JUSZT GOT A 1984 2 DOOR CUTLASS SUPREME BUT iM NOT SURE iF i WANA PUT JUiCE OR 4'sZ YET.... ANY iDEAS?
> *


Juice that shit.


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

FOSHO THANKS uffin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

3 pumps 8 batts and your flying .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:46 AM~14755435
> *i GOTZ A QUESTiON 4 EVERY1...i JUSZT GOT A 1984 2 DOOR CUTLASS SUPREME BUT iM NOT SURE iF i WANA PUT JUiCE OR 4'sZ YET.... ANY iDEAS?
> *


JUICE!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Btw goodmorning :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 07:42 AM~14755409
> * CHILLIN', CHILLIN'....Y TU?
> *


Waiting till it's 4 so I can get the hell outta here .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monteugly... where's vanilla?


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

SOUNDS BOUT RiTE BUT iM NEW 2 DA LOW RiDER THiNG SO LETS C HOW THiS SHiT COME OUT...LOLS:biggrin:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:07 AM~14755575
> *Monteugly... where's vanilla?
> *


Hes at da bank


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 05:12 AM~14755096
> *Lowridergame 305.      Ur car loooks like the truly nolen. Rat lmao hahaha
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 09:08 AM~14755582
> *SOUNDS BOUT RiTE BUT iM NEW 2 DA LOW RiDER THiNG SO LETS C HOW THiS SHiT COME OUT...LOLS:biggrin:
> *


Just make sure that when u juice it u reinforce it. Even if u just reinforce the arc's. That way u can hit the switchs and not worry bout ur shit braking.


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

SUP Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

y do u wana kno where hes at if he was next to u and u didnt even kno it. Lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Que bola monte 24 pooky were u :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 07:16 AM~14755632
> *SUP Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

My bad poooky where r u


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up mucho dinero regal


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

I passed by the hangout on 27ave and there was no1....lol..
I thought there was still one on wednesdays...
fuk it I was bored so I went rideing and looking...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 13 2009, 07:24 AM~14755692
> *My bad poooky where r u
> *


Pooky is sleeping :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Can retard come out and play


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Wuz up 4thahaters :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte24 wuts the topic 4 2day since ur the one that started this shit the day be4 yesterday lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 05:12 AM~14755096
> *Lowridergame 305.      Ur car loooks like the truly nolen. Rat lmao hahaha
> *



HEY IF IT ISINT THE BIG EARZ MAGOO 

HEY GUYS LOOK WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE WHEN HES DRIVING DOWN THE STREET












SIGUE JODIENDOME ******* REMEMBER U ON AN IPHONE IM ONE THE W.W.W.


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Where retard :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

lalo22, plenty money regal, IN YA MOUF, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, monte24, INKSTINCT003, 64SSVERT, 4THAHATERS, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
morning miami  :wave:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Cooooomo monte 24


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lowridergame305, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, *plenty money regal*, INKSTINCT003, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, *monte24*, 64SSVERT


SUP EARLY BIRDS :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 06:16 AM~14755297
> *LeXxTaCy
> whats up with them big mac's ?????
> *




i dunno bout the big macs.....but what about them whoppers???!??!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 13 2009, 07:34 AM~14755759
> *Wuz up 4thahaters :biggrin:
> *


posted at the crib bored as fuk boss...
wuz up wit u?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 07:35 AM~14755773
> *HEY IF IT ISINT THE BIG EARZ MAGOO
> 
> HEY GUYS LOOK WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE WHEN HES DRIVING DOWN THE STREET
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
It looks exactly like him! Oh man im savin this pic on my phone so that when he calls it comes out lmao!


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Chilling at work


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

4THAHATERS
whats the deal another lolo?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

LeXxTaCy wuts poppin?


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:47 AM~14755864
> *4THAHATERS
> whats the deal another lolo?
> *


 YEAH ANOTHER LOW LOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 07:40 AM~14755816
> *i dunno bout the big macs.....but what about them whoppers???!??!?!? :biggrin:
> *



SHIT FLAMEBROILED WHOPPERS TEMPTED LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4THAHATERS 


WHATZ GOING ON?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Plenty money. Thinkin about makein da regal. A hopper


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

iM TRYNA SELL A WHiTE TUBO CONV. ECPLiPSE 4 $2000 NOT NEGOTiABLE!! 66K MiLES HOLLA AT ME....i WANA PUT THE JUiCE ON THA CUTTY THATS Y iTS 4 SALE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 07:51 AM~14755903
> *SHIT FLAMEBROILED WHOPPERS TEMPTED LOL
> *


Once again. Had to b a fat kid


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 07:56 AM~14755941
> *Once again. Had to b a fat kid
> *



:nono: PAPA U EAT THERE MORE THAN I DO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHAT`S GOIN ON DOUBLE-O


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

The only hopping iam going to do is when I leave the tree :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 08:00 AM~14755976
> *WHAT`S GOIN ON DOUBLE-O
> *


what's poppin........


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:46 AM~14755435
> *i GOTZ A QUESTiON 4 EVERY1...i JUSZT GOT A 1984 2 DOOR CUTLASS SUPREME BUT iM NOT SURE iF i WANA PUT JUiCE OR 4'sZ YET.... ANY iDEAS?
> *


JUiCE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 07:49 AM~14755885
> *LeXxTaCy wuts poppin?
> *


hey, mami!!! what's good?? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 07:51 AM~14755903
> *SHIT FLAMEBROILED WHOPPERS TEMPTED LOL
> *


mmmmmmm.... i want a whopppppeeeeeerrrrrrr!!!!! wit extra cheeeeeseeee...lmaooo!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 07:59 AM~14755964
> *:nono:  PAPA U EAT THERE MORE THAN I DO
> 
> 
> ...


 damn...that creature is pretty hideous.....eeeeekkkkkssss!!


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 11:04 AM~14756018
> *mmmmmmm.... i want a whopppppeeeeeerrrrrrr!!!!! wit extra cheeeeeseeee...lmaooo!!
> *


i THiNK TACO iS WAYYYY BETTER :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hiiiiii buuuuunnnnggggggg!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members:* Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, slash, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, monte24, *LeXxTaCy*, plenty money regal, JohnnyBoy, Lowridergame305, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, bung, 4THAHATERS
:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Fuc dat. Arroz bistec. Y platanito maduro


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:06 AM~14756023
> *damn...that creature is pretty hideous.....eeeeekkkkkssss!!
> *



WELL NOW U KNO WHAT HE LOOK LIKE IN THE DAY TIME


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:08 AM~14756035
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, slash, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, monte24, LeXxTaCy, plenty money regal, JohnnyBoy, Lowridergame305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, bung, 4THAHATERS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


tito!!!! what up?!?! how u doing? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 08:09 AM~14756045
> *Fuc dat.  Arroz bistec. Y platanito maduro
> *



OYE TENIA QUE ASER MORRO CASTLES #1 FAN LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 08:09 AM~14756047
> *WELL NOW U KNO WHAT HE LOOK LIKE IN THE DAY TIME
> *


wtf was that? a cat? lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, LeXxTaCy, big al, *EASTSiDELOWLiFE*, plenty money regal, IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN, JohnnyBoy

DANNY?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 08:09 AM~14756047
> *WELL NOW U KNO WHAT HE LOOK LIKE IN THE DAY TIME
> *


Never dat. Im a very handsome. Young man


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:47 AM~14755864
> *4THAHATERS
> whats the deal another lolo?
> *


hopefully soon.............I gotta find the rite car first...

58,59,63,64 vert imp....or very very very clean hardtop...

unless i build a hopper, then it'll be a G-body... :biggrin: 

but first i gotta finish the car i have now...dont wanna get in over my head...

:ugh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 08:10 AM~14756055
> *OYE TENIA QUE ASER MORRO CASTLES #1 FAN LOL
> *


Naw u mean CHICO'S lol


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

BYE EVERY1 :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:08 AM~14756035
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, slash, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, monte24, LeXxTaCy, plenty money regal, JohnnyBoy, Lowridergame305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, bung, 4THAHATERS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


Hey buddy :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:09 AM~14756049
> *tito!!!! what up?!?! how u doing? :biggrin:
> *


aqui ma in bed still :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:07 AM~14756033
> *hiiiiii buuuuunnnnggggggg!!  :biggrin: lol
> *


lol whats good..lookin like its gonna rain around here soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:08 AM~14756035
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, slash, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, monte24, LeXxTaCy, plenty money regal, JohnnyBoy, Lowridergame305, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, bung, 4THAHATERS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


Whats good homie


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:13 AM~14756085
> *aqui ma in bed still  :biggrin:
> *


must be niiiiiice! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:13 AM~14756083
> *Hey buddy :wave:
> *


que bola


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 08:12 AM~14756073
> *Never  dat. Im a very handsome. Young man
> *


Pipo no estes soñando.. On the other hand I think alex is a very handsome young man nd jose too :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 13 2009, 08:14 AM~14756087
> *lol whats good..lookin like its gonna rain around here soon
> *


chillin'  
where? in hollywood??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Aug 13 2009, 08:15 AM~14756095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit man trying to see if i can sell my r/c cars


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:16 AM~14756107
> *Pipo no estes soñando.. On the other hand I think alex is a very handsome young man nd jose too :wave:
> *


right im the only ugly mofo out here... :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:10 AM~14756056
> *wtf was that? a cat? lol
> *



WHO KNOWS WTF IT WAS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

oyyyeeeee angelito..... let's go get sum whopperrrrrrrrrrs...u and gordo down for sum whoppers?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:16 AM~14756107
> *Pipo no estes soñando.. On the other hand I think alex is a very handsome young man nd jose too :wave:
> *




:0   hno: hno:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:19 AM~14756126
> *oyyyeeeee angelito..... let's go get sum whopperrrrrrrrrrs...u and gordo down for sum whoppers?
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAOO WHERES THE CHEESE AT LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:17 AM~14756114
> *shit man trying to see if i can sell my r/c cars
> *


str8


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:16 AM~14756109
> *chillin'
> where? in hollywood??
> *


yes maam little out west is gettin dark as hell..bout to roll up and enjoy the day off


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:18 AM~14756120
> *right im the only ugly mofo out here... :roflmao:
> *


Don't say that! Ur not ugly.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 08:20 AM~14756136
> *LMFAOO  WHERES THE CHEESE AT LOL
> *


ok..fine.... here is ur whopper wit cheese :biggrin: 










i thru in sum bacon 4 yo ass, too :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

its only us 4 retards


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 13 2009, 08:23 AM~14756156
> *str8
> *


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/tag/1319605365.html
get them sold and ill shoot u bread homie.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:28 AM~14756203
> *ok..fine.... here is ur whopper wit cheese :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hahahaha had to b for a fat kid extra cheese and bacon


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

No lie da burger looks like a hart attack waitin to happen


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 08:31 AM~14756241
> *No lie da  burger looks like a hart attack waitin to happen
> *


man thats a artery clog right there

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: monte24, *COUPE DE BEAR*, bung, LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 4THAHATERS, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305
sup man :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 13 2009, 08:23 AM~14756157
> *yes maam little out west is gettin dark as hell..bout to roll up and enjoy the day off
> *


whatchu rollin' up, huh? lol

i stay in hallandale beach...not too far from hollywood. i used to live in hollywood before, tho. 

no offense, but i don't like living in broward  i am originally from dade...i miss my hoooood


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:32 AM~14756252
> *whatchu rollin' up, huh? lol
> 
> i stay in hallandale beach...not too far from hollywood. i used to live in hollywood before, tho.
> ...


im pretty sure broward dont like u either...lol j/k


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:32 AM~14756252
> *whatchu rollin' up, huh? lol
> 
> i stay in hallandale beach...not too far from hollywood. i used to live in hollywood before, tho.
> ...


yeah im real close to hallandale...right by south lake and young circle. none taken, i hate it here but i get mad lost in miami


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yo did anyone notice last night that chick driving the towncar got roped off by the crackers in front of mc donalds :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

now, this is my SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 13 2009, 08:35 AM~14756284
> *yeah im real close to hallandale...right by south lake and young circle.  none taken, i hate it here but i get mad lost in miami
> *


i am right off of I95 and hallandale...right behind the winn-dixie that is across from cheetah's (R.I.P...lol)

miami ain't confusing...i think broward can be a bit confusing. but nothing is more confusing than HIALEAH!!!!! lol... i get lost all the time that way..


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

streets being named after presidents is easier then a bunch of #s and aves lol and yes RIP cheetahs...cocaine and strippers should never be illegal


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:40 AM~14756336
> *i am right off of I95 and hallandale...right behind the winn-dixie that is across from cheetah's (R.I.P...lol)
> 
> miami ain't confusing...i think broward can be a bit confusing. but nothing is more confusing than HIALEAH!!!!! lol... i get lost all the time that way..
> *


no shit i have a ex stayin on hallandale east of i95...lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:34 AM~14756275
> *im pretty sure broward dont like u either...lol j/k
> *


lol.shhiiiiiiiiiiiiit...... broward luvz lexxtacy! lol

nah, im am a miami girl... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 12 2009, 11:48 PM~14754234
> *i havent found the cake pic yet need to post it  :angry:
> *


***** that shit was delicious!!! :wow:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:45 AM~14756382
> *lol.shhiiiiiiiiiiiiit...... broward luvz lexxtacy! lol
> 
> nah, im am a miami girl...  :biggrin:
> *


no way u stay in 954 u is 954..lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:43 AM~14756370
> *no shit i have a ex stayin on hallandale east of i95...lol
> *


yup, that's where i stay


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:47 AM~14756404
> *yup, that's where i stay
> *


them im not going to mention her..lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:45 AM~14756394
> *no way u stay in 954 u is 954..lol
> *


i may temporarily reside in 954... buuuut, my cell phone number begins with 786...soOoOoOo, that makes me a miami girl..thank u very muchhhh! (i guess..lol)


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:49 AM~14756424
> *i may temporarily reside in 954... buuuut, my cell phone number begins with 786...soOoOoOo, that makes me a miami girl..thank u very muchhhh! (i guess..lol)
> *


nah you gotta live there


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:47 AM~14756412
> *them im not going to mention her..lol
> *


chances r i don't know her.... i hardly know anyone this way. I work and sleep here in broward, but chill in the 305...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 13 2009, 08:50 AM~14756439
> *nah you gotta live there
> *


ok, ok...... here's a better defense: my driver's license still has my miami address, which IS my permanent address..... ha!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

oye, coupe de bear...u was the dude free-styling in front of flaco's shop...right??? lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:29 AM~14756211
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/tag/1319605365.html
> get them sold and ill shoot u bread homie.
> *


nice


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:49 AM~14756424
> *i may temporarily reside in 954... buuuut, my cell phone number begins with 786...soOoOoOo, that makes me a miami girl..thank u very muchhhh! (i guess..lol)
> *


ur just a poser..lol im from miami and rep it all day.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:52 AM~14756459
> *ok, ok...... here's a better defense: my driver's license still has my miami address, which IS my permanent address..... ha!
> *


thats illegal and admiting to it..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:49 AM~14756424
> *i may temporarily reside in 954... buuuut, my cell phone number begins with 786...soOoOoOo, that makes me a miami girl..thank u very muchhhh! (i guess..lol)
> *


:loco:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14756502
> *thats illegal and admiting to it..
> *


FUKKKK IT! I AM A FUKN REBEL!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wuz up rod


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:36 AM~14756295
> *yo did anyone notice last night that chick driving the towncar got roped off by the crackers in front of mc donalds :roflmao:
> *


Yea me nd alex were crackin up laughin at her


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:03 AM~14756558
> *Yea me nd alex were crackin up laughin at her
> *


me and fatboy where too...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 09:01 AM~14756541
> *FUKKKK IT! I AM A FUKN RETARD!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


dont call urself names sweetheart thats not nice.... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

YO, WASSUP HECTOR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 09:19 AM~14756126
> *oyyyeeeee angelito..... let's go get sum whopperrrrrrrrrrs...u and gordo down for sum whoppers?
> 
> 
> ...


stop eating that bull shit  layitlow girl


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

batman... que bola?



caprice ridah :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:06 AM~14756585
> *dont call urself names sweetheart thats not nice.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAOOOO OOO SHIT, U GOT JOKES?!?? OK OK...LOL


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 10:03 AM~14756558
> *Yea me nd alex were crackin up laughin at her
> *


hi  layitlow girl


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 09:07 AM~14756597
> *LMAOOOO OOO SHIT, U GOT JOKES?!?? OK OK...LOL
> *


im a fool.. im always clowning!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Where's vanilla? Lmao


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

What's up tito. Shit vanilla u still home que clase tipo


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:07 AM~14756592
> *batman... que bola?
> caprice ridah  :wave:
> *


que bola


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 13 2009, 09:09 AM~14756619
> *What's up tito. Shit vanilla u still home que clase tipo
> *


sup dawg.. hey hey hey im still home too! lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:07 AM~14756597
> *LMAOOOO OOO SHIT, U GOT JOKES?!?? OK OK...LOL
> *


a when i get my ride done can you pose for my ride for the car club 
yea you two girls from layitlow i will pay you guys let me no 
its going to be in the end of sep dale do not sale me out


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:09 AM~14756617
> *Where's vanilla? Lmao
> *


aint he next to u...lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 13 2009, 11:09 AM~14756619
> *What's up tito. Shit vanilla u still home que clase tipo
> *



GET TO WORK ***** IMA BE OVER THERE SOON....JUST IN TIME FOR LUNCH


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 06:16 AM~14755297
> *LeXxTaCy
> whats up with them big mac's ?????
> *


I like the whopper, fuk the big mac!!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:11 AM~14756629
> *sup dawg.. hey hey hey im still home too! lol
> *


you still not working homie


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 11:09 AM~14756617
> *Where's vanilla? Lmao
> *





RIGHT HERE....AGAIN...LMAO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 13 2009, 09:12 AM~14756653
> *you still not working homie
> *


na man i wish i cant find nada.. sup with u hector hows the shop doing?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 09:03 AM~14756553
> *wuz up rod
> *



chilling homie...
on my way to work...:tears: 

gotta go... :wave: layitlow


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WUT IT DO ROD


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 08:07 AM~14756033
> *hiiiiii buuuuunnnnggggggg!!  :biggrin: lol
> *


Lmaooooooo!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 13 2009, 09:11 AM~14756633
> *a when i get my ride done can you pose for my ride for the car club
> yea you two girls from layitlow i will pay you guys let me no
> its going to be in the end of sep dale do not sale me out
> *


U CAN COUNT ME IN, MI AMIGITO! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:17 AM~14756718
> *WUT IT DO ROD
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ


WUT IT DO


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:14 AM~14756669
> *na man i wish i cant find nada.. sup with u hector hows the shop doing?
> *


doing good by myself homie just wainting for a good offer you feel me
i guest day do not need me anymore thats all good i wish the homies 
good luck if you no anybody thats needs bodywork or metal work
and sandblasting let me no cheap prices dale homie


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:08 AM~14756606
> *im a fool.. im always clowning!
> *


THAT'S WASSUP.... A GOOD SENSE OF HUMOR IS VERY IMPORTANT IN MY BOOK :biggrin: !!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:20 AM~14756749
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> WUT IT DO
> *


SUP, HOMIE!


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Hector how much 2 sand blast a 65


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Coñoooooooo el amigo mio. Money mike aka dj khalid


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 13 2009, 11:18 AM~14756728
> *Lmaooooooo!!!
> *


shit if you cant beat them, join them i guess huh


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:19 AM~14756736
> *U CAN COUNT ME IN, MI AMIGITO!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


talk to your homegirl if she can to i let you no in 2weeks 
thanks mama


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 13 2009, 09:18 AM~14756728
> *Lmaooooooo!!!
> *


LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oooooooooooo rollin tito ur in her book


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 13 2009, 10:21 AM~14756768
> *Hector how much 2 sand blast a 65
> *


i have to see it first ruff price from 500.00 up dale let me no
sandblasting and then rusttreatment and 2ksealer dale let me no homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 13 2009, 10:19 AM~14756739
> *
> *


whats up old skool smoke one


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 10:20 AM~14756749
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> WUT IT DO
> *


  whats up homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE, man of steel 305 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Dale I'm let my cuz kno cuase its 4 him. Building it up but he need 2 get the doors and a fender 1st.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 13 2009, 09:22 AM~14756773
> *shit if you cant beat them, join them i guess huh
> *


AH, U C... IT AIN'T SO BAD, BUNG... WE R ALL HERE BCUZ HAVE AN INTEREST IN LOWRIDERS & THE LOWRIDER "WAY OF LIFE"...IT MIGHT SUMTIMES GET OFF-TOPIC.. BUT WE KEEP IT INTERESTING. 

i HAVE MET ALOT OF AWESOME PPL, THANX 2 LAYITLOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 13 2009, 09:08 AM~14756600
> *hi   layitlow girl
> *


Heyyyy :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 09:23 AM~14756785
> *Oooooooooooo rollin tito ur in her book
> *


YEA, HE IS...U JEALOUS, MONTE!?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 13 2009, 09:11 AM~14756633
> *a when i get my ride done can you pose for my ride for the car club
> yea you two girls from layitlow i will pay you guys let me no
> its going to be in the end of sep dale do not sale me out
> *


I got u


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

NEPZ....WHAT UP!? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

SUP, OMAR! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

No comment.


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Whats Up Lil Roly


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 09:37 AM~14756918
> *No comment.
> *


LOL...WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN?!? HUH?!?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:20 AM~14756749
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> WUT IT DO
> *


Vanillaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ice ice baby  :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Omg. Not mis lady desires. Have u seen hur in the day light? Hahahahaha lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 13 2009, 10:30 AM~14756849
> *Dale I'm let my cuz kno cuase its 4 him. Building it up but he need 2 get the doors and a fender 1st.
> *


i can get the parts for you let me no


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nah i just cant put any thing dat will get me intruble wit my. Gf


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Llllmmmaaaooooo


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

anybody wants to do a shoot in the hialeah gardens area hit me up
786.523.2347


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 09:41 AM~14756972
> *Nah i just cant put any thing dat will get me intruble wit my. Gf
> *


OOOO MY BAD...LOL!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike u got me abandonado. But its ok


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lexxtacy, it was nice meeting you last nite :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 09:45 AM~14757000
> *Mike u got me abandonado. But its ok
> *


Nunca acere!! I was trying to catch up on the 20 pages just from this morning


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 09:39 AM~14756950
> *Omg. Not mis lady desires.  Have u seen hur in the day light? Hahahahaha lol
> *


alex repost that pics so we can show u wut robert looks like during the day again.. Every1 know wut I look like during the day..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Im seee if i buy me a linclon so i can hang wit u guys


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 13 2009, 09:45 AM~14757010
> *Lexxtacy, it was nice meeting you last nite :cheesy:
> *


THE PLEASURE WAS ALL MINE! YA'LL SUM KOOL ASS DUDES! SO, PT'S OR TOOTSIES TONIGHT???


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

YOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 09:36 AM~14756912
> *SUP, OMAR! :biggrin:
> *


Hey sweetie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 09:50 AM~14757054
> *Im seee if i buy me a linclon so i can hang wit u guys
> *


lol :guns:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

DAM i'D LiKE 2 MEET LADY DESiREZ N LEXXTACY 2 LOLS


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 13 2009, 10:20 AM~14756750
> *doing good by myself homie just wainting  for a good offer you feel me
> i guest day do not need me anymore thats all good i wish the homies
> good luck if you no anybody thats needs bodywork or metal work
> ...


YOOOOOOO WHATS THE DEAL PIMP . A HIT ME UP THIS AFTER NOON AFTER 5 .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 10:50 AM~14757054
> *Im seee if i buy me a linclon so i can hang wit u guys
> *


STOP FUKING AROUND AND JUICE THAT CLEAN LITTLE TRUCK


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 09:50 AM~14757054
> *Im seee if i buy me a linclon so i can hang wit u guys
> *



MEE TOOO


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Made u a hater how much 4 the the videos that u selling


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 11:01 AM~14757144
> *DAM i'D LiKE 2 MEET LADY DESiREZ N LEXXTACY 2 LOLS
> *


DONT WORRY AT THE GRAND OPENING OF THE SHOP WERE GONA SETUP A TABLE 4 THEM 2 SIGN AUTOGRAPHS AND TAKE PIC'S WITH THERE FANS .LMAO


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Monte 24 take the dub of the monte and juice that hoe :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, 
OMARRRRRRR. WHATS THE DEAL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

we cant chilll wit then no more. Gordo is a trader for buying a ford then he has the balls to say hes impala daddy. Huh. But hes still my friend


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 01:07 PM~14757208
> *DONT WORRY AT THE GRAND OPENING OF THE SHOP WERE GONA SETUP A TABLE 4 THEM 2 SIGN AUTOGRAPHS AND TAKE PIC'S WITH THERE FANS .LMAO
> *


 LOLSSS FOSHO i'LL B THE CAMERA MAN :h5:


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

YO YO WHAT THEY DO   

(KING AUTO)WE SELL & INSTALL DAYTON----5'20---GRILLS--TV--AMP--SPEAKER--EMBLEM--RIM--TIRE--TRAIN HORN----HID........YOUR ONE STOP,B L A C K - M A G I C - H Y D R A U L I C - S H O P,WE ALSO GOLD PLATE & GOLD LEAF.LOCATED IN HIALEAH 1755 W 31 PL ON OKEECHOBEE RD TWO BLOCKS EAST FROM McDONALDS.DOORS OPEN SOON


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 13 2009, 10:08 AM~14757213
> *Monte 24 take the dub of the monte and juice that hoe :biggrin:
> *


First lowrider with a hood scoop. And flagz


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:07 AM~14757208
> *DONT WORRY AT THE GRAND OPENING OF THE SHOP WERE GONA SETUP A TABLE 4 THEM 2 SIGN AUTOGRAPHS AND TAKE PIC'S WITH THERE FANS .LMAO
> *


LMAO......

:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

TIGHT WORK ....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 11:12 AM~14757253
> *First lowrider with a hood scoop. And flagz
> *


FUKIT THEY GOT LOLO'S WITH BLOWERS


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:14 AM~14757278
> *TIGHT WORK ....
> *


LOL GET 2 WORK ***** :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

I AM I JUST WENT TO SHOP AND CAME BACK RITE NOW


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:18 AM~14757299
> *I AM I JUST WENT TO SHOP AND CAME BACK RITE NOW
> *


I'M GOING IN A BIT 2 FIX MY SHIT


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 10:10 AM~14757230
> *we cant chilll wit then no more. Gordo is a trader for buying a ford then he has the balls to say hes impala daddy. Huh.          But hes still my friend
> *


Dont get it twisted bruh!! The lincoln is just my daily muttbucket so that i dont rag out my true pride and joys


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

i thought this was the digital wheels chat room for a second :angry:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

XtReMe FrOm HeLL, *Happy33*, LeXxTaCy, lalo22, GbodyonD's, *monte24*, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, *ELEGANCECC96*, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, *plenty money regal*

what it doooooooooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Gooood cover up. But i kno. U like the towncar


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Autobots arent welcomed here


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 13 2009, 10:25 AM~14757350
> *XtReMe FrOm HeLL, Happy33, LeXxTaCy, lalo22, GbodyonD's, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, plenty money regal
> 
> what it doooooooooo
> *


CHILLING AT HOME


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 13 2009, 10:27 AM~14757368
> *CHILLING AT HOME
> *


lets smk1 2dayy


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 10:27 AM~14757367
> *Autobots arent welcomed here
> *


neither super glued distributor caps...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 13 2009, 10:30 AM~14757393
> *neither super glued distributor caps...
> *


That was un called for. Wat u up to


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 10:31 AM~14757402
> *That was un called for.    Wat u up to
> *


lmao, chillin hoping to get the fukin turbo today


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Awww lord. Remember to change ur spark plugs


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 13 2009, 10:28 AM~14757380
> *lets smk1 2dayy
> *


I GET WORK 2 DAY SO I'M DOWN


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey whats up xtreme!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:09 AM~14757219
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,
> OMARRRRRRR. WHATS THE DEAL
> *


Chiilin Dogg!! Whats Crackin???


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 10:25 AM~14757356
> *Gooood cover up.  But i kno.  U like the towncar
> *


Im not going to lie, its a bad ass lil brougham...its comfy, good on gas and clean, and yeah super happy with the purchase


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jairo. I dont kno him like dat


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 10:38 AM~14757460
> *Jairo.  I dont kno him like dat
> *


I'LL TALK 2 ME :machinegun:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE HAVE A BACK BUMPER FILLER FOR A 87 CADILLAC?? OR BOTH
LET ME KNOW


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 13 2009, 10:35 AM~14757433
> *I GET WORK 2 DAY SO I'M DOWN
> *


daleeeeee, i'll hit u up later.... :420:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 13 2009, 10:35 AM~14757437
> *Hey whats up xtreme!!
> *


que bolaaa


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL, LANNGA305, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 06hemiram, LeXxTaCy, lylorly, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, ninty6 lincoln, *INKSTINCT003*, monte24, ELEGANCECC96, Happy33, impalas79, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, ripsta85, HEAVErollerz90
*que bola dawg?*

LeXxTaCy :wave:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

THiNK i SHOULD GO 2 REDS 2 BUY THE PUMPS?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 13 2009, 11:36 AM~14757443
> *Chiilin Dogg!!  Whats Crackin???
> *


Here working waiting for it 2 be 4 o'clock so I can get the hell outta here


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 10:45 AM~14757510
> *THiNK i SHOULD GO 2 REDS 2 BUY THE PUMPS?
> *


waT TYPE OF PUMPS U LOOKING FOR?


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 01:46 PM~14757516
> *waT TYPE OF PUMPS U LOOKING FOR?
> *


PROHOPPER 4 OF EM :420:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 10:47 AM~14757529
> *PROHOPPER 4 OF EM :420:
> *


TALK TO HECTOR (VIEJITOS MIAMI) HE CAN GET THEM AT A BETTER PRICE THEN REDS WILL SELL THEM FOR


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 13 2009, 10:25 AM~14757350
> *XtReMe FrOm HeLL, Happy33, LeXxTaCy, lalo22, GbodyonD's, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, plenty money regal
> 
> what it doooooooooo
> *



DAMN EVERYONE LOOK ITS A GHOST LMFAOO


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 01:48 PM~14757543
> *TALK TO HECTOR (VIEJITOS MIAMI) HE CAN GET THEM AT A BETTER PRICE THEN REDS WILL SELL THEM FOR
> *


FOSHO THANKS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 10:49 AM~14757554
> *FOSHO THANKS
> *


ANYTIME MAN


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 13 2009, 10:30 AM~14757393
> *neither super glued distributor caps...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: : :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 11:45 AM~14757510
> *THiNK i SHOULD GO 2 REDS 2 BUY THE PUMPS?
> *


Naaaaa don't worry I got u on a good price with a black magic setup we just ordered a couple of them with a whole bunch of other things


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:45 AM~14757513
> *Here working waiting for it 2 be 4 o'clock so I can get the hell outta here
> *


True


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

I'M GONE SEE YA ***** LATER


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

ill be there swing by the cityboy booth if any of you go


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/tag/1319605365.html

FOR SALE


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

Miami fest sure fell the fuck off. its a chat room now or some shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 13 2009, 10:54 AM~14757599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM IM GONNA NEED TO FIND A DATE FOR THIS...


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 10:49 AM~14757553
> *DAMN EVERYONE LOOK ITS A GHOST LMFAOO
> *


haha... i stay ghostin allll dayy lmao


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 13 2009, 10:54 AM~14757599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 13 2009, 10:58 AM~14757629
> *
> *


HEY, OMAR... THIS IS THE EXPO U HAD TOLD ME ABOUT??


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 13 2009, 10:57 AM~14757623
> *haha... i stay ghostin allll dayy lmao
> *


:werd:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

AINT CITYBOY THAT DUDE FROM BROWARD? ON 441 AND LIKE HOLLYWOOD?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 11:00 AM~14757653
> *HEY, OMAR... THIS IS THE EXPO U HAD TOLD ME ABOUT??
> *


Yea thats the one


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 11:00 AM~14757653
> *HEY, OMAR... THIS IS THE EXPO U HAD TOLD ME ABOUT??
> *


*1 BAD LIL BITCH*
****
Posts: 371
Joined: Jul 2009
From: Hallandale Beach <--- HAH TOLD U. U FROM BROWARD....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: REPPING IT AND ALL U TRADER...LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:02 AM~14757676
> **1 BAD LIL BITCH*
> ****
> Posts: 371
> ...


LOL....GO HEAD, LAUGH IT UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Lowridergame305, GbodyonD's, lalo22, *LeXxTaCy*, Malobu 79, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, *STRAIGHT PIMPIN*, *XtReMe FrOm HeLL*, *monte24*, TEAM BORRACHOS, HEAVErollerz90, *ELEGANCECC96*, 06hemiram, impalas79, MACKIN305

WUSSUP !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

WHER'S THE PARTY 2NiTE?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 11:13 AM~14757776
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: Lowridergame305, GbodyonD's, lalo22, LeXxTaCy, Malobu 79, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, monte24, TEAM BORRACHOS, HEAVErollerz90, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, impalas79, MACKIN305
> 
> ...


SuUuUuUuP, pImP?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: LeXxTaCy, GbodyonD's, Malobu 79, ELEGANCECC96

supppppppp...LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 11:15 AM~14757788
> *SuUuUuUuP, pImP?
> *


Pimp? Hes far from dat but sure


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 02:16 PM~14757801
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: LeXxTaCy, GbodyonD's, Malobu 79, ELEGANCECC96
> 
> ...



SUP LEXX :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I seee erick. Lurkin around


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 11:18 AM~14757809
> *Pimp?  Hes far from dat but sure
> *




EYYY REMEMBER IPHONE ..... COMPUTER WHO CAN TYPE FASTER AND POST PICTURES FASTER ***** SO MIRA VER


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Deja que some body throws away an old computer away im set up shop at work thrn its gone b onnn lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 11:22 AM~14757845
> *Deja que some body throws away an old computer away im set up shop at work thrn its gone b onnn lol
> *


DAMN...THAT SOUNDS LIKE A THREAT... :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Insitagator. :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

iM OUT 2 GET THA CUTTY REGiSTERED!!! DALE :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 11:31 AM~14757940
> *Insitagator.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL........LOOK WHO'S TALKIN'! :nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 11:32 AM~14757941
> *iM OUT 2 GET THA CUTTY REGiSTERED!!! DALE :cheesy:    :biggrin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :rofl:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lol ur gettin worse than me


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 12:34 PM~14757967
> *lol ur gettin worse than me
> *


oye no hay mucha basura pa botar eh? jus chillen in the shade on LIL. must be nice


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

This shit is dead


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up wit da linc. When r u gonaa bring da bitch out


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 12:41 PM~14758026
> *Wuz up wit da linc.  When r u gonaa bring da bitch out
> *


never fuck that. :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Y?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Blah roberts ugly


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Eyyyyyyyy robert where's vanilla? Lmfao!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 12:44 PM~14758053
> *Y?
> *


no se nah ill bring it out when i get another job. until then fuck that.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

fuck lowriders


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 11:51 AM~14758137
> *fuck lowriders
> *


Yea that's y u have 1 as a daily..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

let me put jk. Before. Some one takes it to the hart lol


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 11:58 AM~14758184
> *let me put jk.  Before. Some one takes it to the hart  lol
> *


LOL U WERE ABOUT TO HERE FROM ME...LOL


ME DUELE QUE SOMEONE HAS A CRUSH ON VANILLA


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 13 2009, 02:13 PM~14757777
> *WHER'S THE PARTY 2NiTE?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: elitecustoms, impalas79, *Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, *monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 12:03 PM~14758241
> *LOL U WERE ABOUT TO HERE FROM ME...LOL
> ME DUELE QUE SOMEONE HAS A CRUSH ON VANILLA
> *


Um no.. I say that becuz of something that happened last nite lol.... so yea the ppl frm last nite kno wut im talkin bout..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 12:08 PM~14758288
> *Um no.. I say that becuz of something that happened last nite lol.... so yea the ppl frm last nite kno wut im talkin bout..
> *


I WAS THERE AND I DONT KNOW.... CLUE ME IN?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 12:04 PM~14758257
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: elitecustoms, impalas79, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


OYYEEEEE...SMART ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 12:04 PM~14758257
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: elitecustoms, impalas79, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


que bola :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 12:03 PM~14758241
> *LOL U WERE ABOUT TO HERE FROM ME...LOL
> ME DUELE QUE SOMEONE HAS A CRUSH ON VANILLA
> *


Me duele que someone has a crush on LeXxTaCy


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 12:11 PM~14758329
> *OYYEEEEE...SMART ASS! :biggrin:
> *


QUE BOLA MIJITA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 12:13 PM~14758347
> *Me duele que someone has a crush on LeXxTaCy
> *


HOW U FIGURE....DONT KNOW ONE WANT A SINGLE FATHER OF A 4 YR OLD


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 11:31 AM~14757940
> *Insitagator.  :biggrin:
> *


insitagator learn how to spell big dummy


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

oooooooooooo ladydesires and vanilla siting on a tree k i s s i n g


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24+Aug 13 2009, 12:14 PM~14758363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ass o i would like to se u type on a i phone. Wit those fat fingers of urs


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 12:14 PM~14758363
> *oooooooooooo ladydesires and vanilla siting on a tree k i s s i n g
> *


FISRT COMES LOVE THEN COME MARRAGE THEN COME BABY IN A BABY CARRIAGE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 12:16 PM~14758387
> *Ass o i would like to se u type on a i phone. Wit those fat fingers of urs
> *



:0 :0 thats what we got nails for u big dumbo looking booger looking truck driver


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Im sry i forgot u do ur nails and ur eybrows hahahaha lomao. I win


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ur still my friend


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 03:16 PM~14758387
> *Ass o i would like to se u type on a i phone. Wit those fat fingers of urs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats funny


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 12:13 PM~14758347
> *Me duele que someone has a crush on LeXxTaCy
> *


ON ME???? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Alex repost that pic of robert 4 us one time plz


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 12:14 PM~14758360
> *insitagator  learn how to spell big dummy
> *


U SPELLED THAT SHIT WRONG, TOO!!!!! HAHAHA

instigator


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 12:26 PM~14758500
> *ON ME???? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Like if u didnt kno


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So flaco wut r u gonna finally do 2 the shop? I mean decorating wise... stripper pole? Lil weeny pool? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 12:28 PM~14758525
> *Like if u didnt kno
> *


DIDN'T KNOW WHAT? U GUYS HAVE ME LOST!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 01:31 PM~14758545
> *So flaco wut r u gonna finally do 2 the shop? I mean decorating wise... stripper pole? Lil weeny pool? :biggrin:
> *


LOL . Were thinking about 3 stages with poles and a couple of little pools all we need is the girls . Do u know where there at ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 12:36 PM~14758596
> *LOL . Were thinking about 3 stages with poles and a couple of little pools all we need is the girls . Do u know where there at ?
> *


Miami fest :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 01:37 PM~14758613
> *Miami fest :biggrin:
> *


Lmao there's only 2 here we need a couple more if they bring there friends then were talking . But me and danny gota approve first  :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

NEED BOOTY KIT......PM ME


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Aug 13 2009, 03:49 PM~14758752
> *NEED BOOTY KIT......PM ME
> *


i got 2 of them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOLD !!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 13 2009, 12:28 PM~14758523
> *U SPELLED THAT SHIT WRONG, TOO!!!!! HAHAHA
> 
> instigator
> *




i wasent i was showing that hes a big dummy i kno how to spell lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 13 2009, 12:56 PM~14758820
> *i wasent i was showing that hes a big dummy i kno how to spell lol
> *


Sure you u were in ese in hialeah high


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ


SUPP MIAMI!!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Leave robert alone its not his fault he's illiterate


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE, plenty money regal, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 

SUP ******


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

took some pics today of a friends lowrider bike & his dog

just trying out my new camera, what you guys think?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 13 2009, 01:55 PM~14758817
> *SOLD !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What's the deal a see what's up with that granny motor I got . I need 2 get rid of it . If anything call mike .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice bike but is it me or the pics look a lil blurry


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Que bola :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 02:01 PM~14758871
> *GRAND HUSTLE, plenty money regal, STRAIGHT PIMPIN,
> 
> SUP ******
> *


Yoooooooo . Trying 2 get outta work 2 go shop bound .


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

did u ask will bout those a-arms for me


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 01:02 PM~14758881
> *Nice bike but is it me or the pics look a lil blurry
> *


Your prob. Just high. Lol que bola acere. Plenty money regal. Waz up consorte


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 13 2009, 03:06 PM~14758936
> *Your prob. Just high.  Lol que bola acere.      Plenty money regal.  Waz up consorte
> *



lol.....must be this comp...


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN
:wave:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 03:02 PM~14758881
> *Nice bike but is it me or the pics look a lil blurry
> *


last one is cause i used a cheap fisheye lens :thumbsdown:

i wanna shoot a regal or something, down to shoot for free!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: ...i knew i wasnt trippin


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> *Cadillac305, STREETSOFDADECC, LeXxTaCy,Born 2 Die, monte24, LIL ROLY™, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, TOWNCAR, carlows, plenty money regal, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*


i was trying to get in contact w. you to shoot your bike ni


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Aug 13 2009, 02:08 PM~14758965
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> :wave:
> *


Yooooo


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe going 2 call him today what uper and lowers


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

esta hacha una loca on layitlow monte24 :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

UPPERS 63 OR 64


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Lowridergame305 where ur friend at :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

No no no. Estamossssss


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

comooooo who u ***** le iphone is on fire let it rest


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 13 2009, 01:27 PM~14759193
> *esta hacha una loca on layitlow  monte24 :thumbsup:
> *



no no no esta boladooo :cheesy:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe iwill call him today :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 13 2009, 01:29 PM~14759230
> *Lowridergame305 where ur friend at :biggrin:
> *



qual de elloss o ellass


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Lowridergame305 a where is pooooky :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

retard


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 13 2009, 01:35 PM~14759295
> *Lowridergame305 a where is pooooky :biggrin:
> *



:uh: no se who cares


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Plenty money regal tienes ganas de joder con pooky lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 13 2009, 07:24 AM~14755692
> *My bad poooky where r u
> *


here


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 13 2009, 07:36 AM~14755779
> *Where retard :biggrin:
> *


u think u funny homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOWNCAR i see you buddy , what's the deal homie ???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,wat up ma *****


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn homie u live right by me



> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 13 2009, 10:35 AM~14756284
> *yeah im real close to hallandale...right by south lake and young circle.  none taken, i hate it here but i get mad lost in miami
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 02:18 PM~14759878
> *STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,wat up ma *****
> *


 chillin ni99a wait 4 c wat dis ni99a has 2 say lol u knw who he is cuz i dnt lol


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 13 2009, 04:20 PM~14759897
> *damn homie u live right by me
> *


you over by jefferson park?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Aug 13 2009, 02:16 PM~14757801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 13 2009, 03:32 PM~14760091
> *chillin ni99a wait 4 c wat dis ni99a has 2 say lol u knw who he is cuz i dnt lol
> *


Lmao estan de pinga


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

TIL TOMORROW, LAYITLOWERS!!!!! BYE!!! :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 13 2009, 03:51 PM~14758775
> *i got 2 of them
> *



HOW MUCH ??????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 13 2009, 02:56 PM~14760437
> *yooooooo
> :scrutinize:
> *


Did u get the video I sent u?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 06:02 PM~14760527
> *Did u get the video I sent u?
> *



Yeah I was wondering who the fuck sent it to me....lol 
Since I don't have your number saved on my phone.



And I saw the scooter live and in person last night. 
We stopped by his house on the way to pincho man from the Marlins game. lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 13 2009, 03:05 PM~14760554
> *Yeah I was wondering who the fuck sent it to me....lol
> Since I don't have your number saved on my phone.
> And I saw the scooter live and in person last night.
> ...


Lol the horn is funny.. Its very low..


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

95' Chevy Caprice for sale $2,500 or obo or trade.

Contact: (786) 942-8488


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 13 2009, 03:00 PM~14760497
> *Lmao estan de pinga
> *


  ...oye ima c if i swing by 2morrow


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*ANYTHING GOING ON TONITE>???  *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

GOD DAMN iI caught a cramp in my pointer finger from scrolling so fast thru all this BULLSHIT :uh:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 13 2009, 06:02 PM~14760515
> *HOW MUCH ??????
> *


come see it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 13 2009, 07:02 PM~14761111
> *come see it
> *



manana....


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+Aug 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14749977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hop that shit!!!!!


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Whats up George


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 13 2009, 04:16 PM~14761229
> *Whats up George
> *


yo..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Aug 13 2009, 04:17 PM~14761241
> *yo..
> *


JINETERA! que bola


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WOW....miami fest on page 2...this is sad


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

anybody know who got a 80-85 2dr caddy for sale pm me


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 13 2009, 11:22 AM~14757331
> *i thought this was the digital wheels chat room for a second :angry:
> *



shit thats wat it seems like just no1s beefin yet


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

HERE SUM PIX FROM FRIDAYS HANGOUT @ CNA CUSTOMZ SHOUT OUTS TO EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 13 2009, 11:45 AM~14756392
> ****** that shit was delicious!!!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


no bear NOT that one jorge knows which one im talking about


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

any-1 C the new lrm mag??? got some pics of the miami swangin cruise to watson island and the show at the hard rock. Lil Roly ur car came out and it was looking good.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 13 2009, 06:22 PM~14762392
> *any-1 C the new lrm mag??? got some pics of the miami swangin cruise to watson island and the show at the hard rock. Lil Roly ur car came out and it was looking good.
> *


when u get it today


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Aug 13 2009, 02:32 PM~14760091
> *chillin ni99a wait 4 c wat dis ni99a has 2 say lol u knw who he is cuz i dnt lol
> *


naw i dont know that ***** but don't sweat it foo we need peace in the hood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

we are handing out awards for:
Best Murals, Best Pinstriping, Best Custom Paint, Best Undercarriage, Club Participation, and Best Lowrider</span>



yo any one goin to this event this weekend


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, RoLLiN ShReK, lalo22

WASSA


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe


wuz up fuck ***** :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

HEY BOUT TO GO HAVE A DRINK AT FRIDAYS...THIS SHIT IS DEAD AS FCK


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 07:16 PM~14762977
> *HEY BOUT TO GO HAVE A DRINK AT FRIDAYS...THIS SHIT IS DEAD AS FCK
> *


i feel you *****


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 13 2009, 01:01 PM~14758872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pix homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *COUPE DE BEAR*, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, 440buick, *MISTER ED*, bung
:wave: :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 07:30 PM~14763137
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, 440buick, MISTER ED, bung
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 13 2009, 07:33 PM~14763173
> *:wave:
> *


WATS GOING ON?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 07:39 PM~14763237
> *WATS GOING ON?
> *


chillin watchin da news , they sentenced panfilo for 2 years in cuba for da youtube video


that shit sucks :angry:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 13 2009, 07:43 PM~14763286
> *chillin watchin da news , they sentenced panfilo for 2 years in cuba for da youtube video
> that shit sucks  :angry:
> *


but wtf why they throw him in jail for he wasnt talking shit or talking about the government he just sed the truth


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

this dude


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 93brougham, EXECUTION, REST IN PEACE c.c, Hellraizer, tru6lu305, jgflores22


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 13 2009, 07:51 PM~14763378
> *this dude
> 
> 
> ...


but wtf why they throw him in jail for he wasnt talking shit or talking about the government he just sed the truth


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

A NEW CLUB IS OUT :0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

EXECUTION, jgflores22, juicedaccordingly, 93brougham, HAHAHA, 4RMDABOTTOM305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, bigchevysandbusas, DOUBLE-O, REST IN PEACE c.c
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 13 2009, 07:54 PM~14763413
> *EXECUTION, jgflores22, juicedaccordingly, 93brougham, HAHAHA, 4RMDABOTTOM305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, bigchevysandbusas, DOUBLE-O, REST IN PEACE c.c
> :wave:
> *


what's up tommy , i need to get copy's of them old school jams you be listening to . 2 live crew , poison clan , jam pony express etc etc


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

ANYONE SELLING ANY G BODYS? LOOKING 2 SPEND BOUT 2K.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

lay it low is blah at nite its fun during the day when ppl get on while they're workin lol.. Its like they get paid 2 be on lay it low lol..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:14 PM~14763697
> *lay it low is blah at nite its fun during the day when ppl get on while they're workin lol.. Its like they get paid 2 be on lay it low lol..
> *


oye tu!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:17 PM~14763737
> *oye tu!
> *


Dimeloooooo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:18 PM~14763757
> *Dimeloooooo
> *


que bola mentirosa..lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 13 2009, 08:01 PM~14763521
> *what's up tommy , i need to get copy's of them old school jams you be listening to . 2 live crew , poison clan , jam pony express etc etc
> *


I GOT U


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Is there anything goin down 2morrow	nite?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:21 PM~14763810
> *Is there anything goin down 2morrow	nite?
> *


we riding to the towers idk who or wat else is going down


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:53 PM~14763401
> *but wtf why they throw him in jail for he wasnt talking shit or talking about the government he just sed the truth
> *


Cuba isnt a free country homie.. Cant say anything you want even if it tru


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:19 PM~14763780
> *que bola mentirosa..lol
> *


Mentirosa? Why do u say that? Lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

13 User(s) are reading this topictRiCk oR tReAt 2, plenty money regal, bubbajordon, LOWLYFE62


WUT IT DO


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:24 PM~14763854
> *13 User(s) are reading this topictRiCk oR tReAt 2, plenty money regal, bubbajordon, LOWLYFE62
> WUT IT DO
> *


Oh hell naw u didn't put my name big nd bold nd said wuts up 2 me!! Nd u can't say u didn't see my name there cuz its the 1st 1!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:22 PM~14763831
> *Mentirosa? Why do u say that? Lol
> *


u know wat u sed earlier dejate de eso!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:25 PM~14763880
> *Oh hell naw u didn't put my name big nd bold nd said wuts up 2 me!! Nd u can't say u didn't see my name there cuz its the 1st 1!!
> *


dam ya fighting already...lol wat a relationship


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 10:25 PM~14763880
> *Oh hell naw u didn't put my name big nd bold nd said wuts up 2 me!! Nd u can't say u didn't see my name there cuz its the 1st 1!!
> *



LOL my bad i did i dunno wut happen :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:26 PM~14763891
> *u know wat u sed earlier dejate de eso!
> *


No I don't refresh my memory lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:27 PM~14763906
> *dam ya fighting already...lol wat a relationship
> *




oye chill wit dat shit that how rumors start....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:27 PM~14763906
> *dam ya fighting already...lol wat a relationship
> *


Oh yes... he's a bad lay it low bf... lmao ur such a dork :tongue:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:28 PM~14763925
> *oye chill wit dat shit that how rumors start....
> *


***** relax we being fucking around all day wit that shit


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:28 PM~14763925
> *oye chill wit dat shit that how rumors start....
> *


Yezzirrr


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:29 PM~14763935
> ****** relax we being fucking around all day wit that shit
> *



i kno that y im tellin u to chill wit dat...i dont need ppl talkin shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:29 PM~14763930
> *Oh yes... he's a bad lay it low bf... lmao ur such a dork :tongue:
> *


u know wat...
*Dork
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
This article is semi-protected.
Search Wiktionary Look up dork in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.

The word dork and similar may have the following meanings:

* Vulgar slang for "penis"*
i know i got one but i dont apprieciate getting called a penis...lol :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:31 PM~14763979
> *i kno that y im tellin u to chill wit dat...i dont need ppl talkin shit
> *


asere ur going to catch a heart attack worring wat ppl on layitlow think. trust me i know and learned. i mean shit u make it seem like its a bad thing to date a pretty ckick like that


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok TITO if u must know....... lol......... the reason I been sayin where's vanilla is becuz last nite at tb I asked where's vanilla wasn't he suppose 2 come? Nd robert nd alex looked at me nd were like hello he's standing right next 2 u nd so I turned 2 him nd he waved lol.. Well for starters I've never seen him in my life so how was I suppose 2 kno it was him.. Nd he didn't come in the xtreme either so yea.. Robert nd alex were laughin at me nd robert said he was gonna post it on l.i.I nd I just beat him 2 it :biggrin: 

It was pretty funny in the heat of the moment


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14764010
> *asere ur going to catch a heart attack worring wat ppl on layitlow think. trust me i know and learned
> *



i can wipe my ass with wut ppl say or think on layitlow....but i kno wut im sayin so just drop el tema


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 08:31 PM~14763982
> *u know wat...
> Dork
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 10:34 PM~14764030
> *Ok TITO if u must know....... lol......... the reason I been sayin where's vanilla is becuz last nite at tb I asked where's vanilla wasn't he suppose 2 come? Nd robert nd alex looked at me nd were like hello he's standing right next 2 u nd so I turned 2 him nd he waved lol.. Well for starters I've never seen him in my life so how was I suppose 2 kno it was him.. Nd he didn't come in the xtreme either so yea.. Robert nd alex were laughin at me nd robert said he was gonna post it on l.i.I nd I just beat him 2 it :biggrin:
> 
> It was pretty funny in the heat of the moment
> *



that shit was funny.....lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:24 PM~14763854
> *13 User(s) are reading this topictRiCk oR tReAt 2, plenty money regal, bubbajordon, LOWLYFE62
> WUT IT DO
> *


GETTIN READY FOR THE DUB SHOW


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 08:34 PM~14764030
> *Ok TITO if u must know....... lol......... the reason I been sayin where's vanilla is becuz last nite at tb I asked where's vanilla wasn't he suppose 2 come? Nd robert nd alex looked at me nd were like hello he's standing right next 2 u nd so I turned 2 him nd he waved lol.. Well for starters I've never seen him in my life so how was I suppose 2 kno it was him.. Nd he didn't come in the xtreme either so yea.. Robert nd alex were laughin at me nd robert said he was gonna post it on l.i.I nd I just beat him 2 it :biggrin:
> 
> It was pretty funny in the heat of the moment
> *


shit i wish i was there to here it i would of been laughing my ass allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nite


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:35 PM~14764041
> *i can wipe my ass with wut ppl say or think on layitlow....but i kno wut im sayin so just drop el tema
> *


esta bien mijita!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 13 2009, 10:36 PM~14764057
> *GETTIN READY FOR THE DUB SHOW
> *



when is it o


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 10:37 PM~14764072
> *esta bien mijita!
> *




dale sucia


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ELEGANCECC96,

wasa gordo ......oye bad news theres already an impalamike on here


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

whos down to ride to the towers?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:39 PM~14764093
> *ELEGANCECC96,
> 
> wasa gordo ......oye bad news theres already an impalamike on here
> *


He can always put chevymike... he's always gotta chevy so yea.. Nd like he said the lincoln is just his daily so that doesn't count lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

<----- bored


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 10:44 PM~14764181
> *He can always put chevymike... he's always gotta chevy so yea.. Nd like he said the lincoln is just his daily so that doesn't count lol
> *



evre since i've kno gordo hes always had a FORD whore on the side...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

chicho..wut dey doo...loco


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wtf now noone got shit to say..lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Well im bored as well 2 so im off 2 bed now.. Will be on 2morr for our morning session on lay it low.. Lol.. I'll probably get on like around 10 as usual sooo goodnite fellas :wave: have good dreams nd behave! Xoxoxo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:00 PM~14764437
> *Well im bored as well 2 so im off 2 bed now.. Will be on 2morr for our morning session on lay it low.. Lol.. I'll probably get on like around 10 as usual sooo goodnite fellas :wave: have good dreams nd behave! Xoxoxo
> *


same to u hunn.. goodnite


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:00 PM~14764444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: I remember they posted this pic a while back.. Wut a dumb nasty bitch lol.. But look closely at her shit nd tell me that it don't remind u of monte24 lol.. I think the mojon looks exactly like him!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:46 PM~14764219
> *evre since i've kno gordo hes always had a FORD whore on the side...lol
> *


Lmfao!!!!!!!! Thats funny as fuk!!! U a trip vanilla


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 11:03 PM~14764486
> *:roflmao: I remember they posted this pic a while back.. Wut a dumb nasty bitch lol.. But look closely at her shit nd tell me that it don't remind u of monte24 lol.. I think the mojon looks exactly like him!
> *



dats fcked up :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:03 PM~14764486
> *:roflmao: I remember they posted this pic a while back.. Wut a dumb nasty bitch lol.. But look closely at her shit nd tell me that it don't remind u of monte24 lol.. I think the mojon looks exactly like him!
> *


thats just wrong


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14764539
> *thats just wrong
> *


OYE U MISSED OUT ON A GREAT DAY FOO THERE WAS HOES WITH PHAT ASS LEFT AND RIGHT OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

Livin my life in a slow hell
Different girl every night at the hotel
I ain't seen the sunshine
In three damn days
Been fuelin'up on cocaine and whiskey
Wish I had a good girl to miss me
Lord I wonder if I'll ever change my ways
I put your picture away
Sat down and cried today
I can't look at you while I'm lying next to her
I put your picture away
Sat down and cried today
I can't look at you while I'm lying next to her


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 08:46 PM~14764219
> *evre since i've kno gordo hes always had a FORD whore on the side...lol
> *


I just realized something though,over the years ive must of taught u a couple things, you drive an f150 as a daily, and your pride and joy is your chevy truck at the crib :cheesy:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 11:11 PM~14764595
> *OYE U MISSED OUT ON A GREAT DAY FOO THERE WAS HOES WITH PHAT ASS LEFT AND RIGHT OUT THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



where was this n y nobody told me ...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 09:11 PM~14764595
> *OYE U MISSED OUT ON A GREAT DAY FOO THERE WAS HOES WITH PHAT ASS LEFT AND RIGHT OUT THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u all bitch ****** youall aint call noone esta bien!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 13 2009, 11:11 PM~14764605
> *I just realized something though,over the years ive must of taught u a couple things, you drive an f150 as a daily, and your pride and joy is your chevy truck at the crib :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:12 PM~14764616
> *u all bitch ****** youall aint call noone esta bien!!
> *


LOL ***** AT THE TIME WE RODE OUT U WAS NOT GONNA GET UP WE LEFT AT 8


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH, COUPE DE BEAR :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 13 2009, 09:11 PM~14764605
> *I just realized something though,over the years ive must of taught u a couple things, you drive an f150 as a daily, and your pride and joy is your chevy truck at the crib :cheesy:
> *


lol i drive a ford as a daily too, and my pride and joy was my xtreme ... till i sold it..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 09:17 PM~14764699
> *LOL ***** AT THE TIME WE RODE OUT U WAS NOT GONNA GET UP WE LEFT AT 8
> *


how u know that u called?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 13 2009, 11:18 PM~14764723
> *lol i drive a ford as a daily too, and my pride and joy was my xtreme ... till i sold it..
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 11:28 PM~14763925
> *oye chill wit dat shit that how rumors start....
> *


WOW :0 
DONT U KNOW DATS ALL HE DOES??? START BULLSHIT CUZ HE SOOO BORED OF BEATIN HIS MEAT EVERYNIGHT! NO LIFE!!! :uh: 
GET WIT THE PROGRAM HOMIE!
   

LMFAO!!!!!!!
FUCK WIT IT.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:19 PM~14764726
> *how u know that u called?
> *


***** CUZ I KNOW UR ASS WILL NOT B UP AT THAT TIME


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 13 2009, 11:21 PM~14764760
> *WOW :0
> DONT U KNOW DATS ALL HE DOES??? START BULLSHIT CUZ HE SOOO BORED OF BEATIN HIS MEAT EVERYNIGHT! NO LIFE!!! :uh:
> GET WIT THE PROGRAM HOMIE!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ......DAMMIT MAN


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 13 2009, 09:21 PM~14764760
> *WOW :0
> DONT U KNOW DATS ALL HE DOES??? START BULLSHIT CUZ HE SOOO BORED OF BEATIN HIS MEAT EVERYNIGHT! NO LIFE!!! :uh:
> GET WIT THE PROGRAM HOMIE!
> ...


*wow que clase de sapingona!!now we know who dont get their nut on huh?*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:12 PM~14764612
> *where was this n y nobody told me ...lol
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THE BEACH


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 12:18 AM~14764717
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH, COUPE DE BEAR  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUT UP MIAMI!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14764767
> ****** CUZ I KNOW UR ASS WILL NOT B UP AT THAT TIME
> *


thats wat u think im up every day at 6:30 to deal with my daughter


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 12:23 AM~14764781
> *wow que clase de sapingona!!now we know who dont get their nut on huh?
> *


NICE TRY LOSERRR! STILL NOT FUNNY


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:24 PM~14764798
> *thats wat u think im up every day at 6:30 to deal with my daughter
> *


LOL DAMM I DINT KNOW THAT CUZ MA BAD NEXT TIME I GOT U


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 14 2009, 12:25 AM~14764815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL NAH!!!! LOL.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 13 2009, 09:25 PM~14764809
> *NICE TRY LOSERRR!  STILL NOT FUNNY
> *


here go enjoy yourself....


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 13 2009, 11:26 PM~14764830
> *OH HELL NAH!!!! LOL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 09:26 PM~14764829
> *LOL DAMM I DINT KNOW THAT CUZ MA BAD NEXT TIME I GOT U
> *


yessir


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 13 2009, 09:18 PM~14764723
> *lol i drive a ford as a daily too, and my pride and joy was my xtreme ... till i sold it..
> *


Lol, aahh u see


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 12:26 AM~14764832
> *here go enjoy yourself....
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?? DONT NOBODY WANNA SEE U TRYING TO HAVE SEX???  LOL,I DONT KNOW BOUT YA'LL , BUT I AINT INTO "THAT". LMAO
NICE TRY ONCE AGAIN 

LOSERRRR :loco: :twak:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:26 PM~14764832
> *here go enjoy yourself....
> 
> 
> ...



damn i like thick grls .....maybe even a lil chunky but damn hell naw there aint enough liq in the world to get me under that monster


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:31 PM~14764886
> *damn i like thick grls .....maybe even a lil chunky but damn hell naw there aint enough liq in the world to get me under that monster
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 14 2009, 12:31 AM~14764886
> *damn i like thick grls .....maybe even a lil chunky but damn hell naw there aint enough liq in the world to get me under that monster
> *


YEA... THATS HIM!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HE TRYIN TO SHOW US A SNEAK PEEK*. LMAO


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

a ***** gotta roll her in flour and look for a wet spot just to start to look for the pussy...lmao


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 13 2009, 09:32 PM~14764911
> *YEA... THATS HIM!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HE TRYIN TO SHOW US A SNEAK PEEK*. LMAO
> *












no se que pinga te pasa but here bro fill this out and turn it in to someone that gives a fuk hoe im done with u comepinga!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

CAN WE TALK ABOUT CARS PLZZZ..ITS MORE ENTERTAINING THAN THIS...LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:36 PM~14764968
> *CAN WE TALK ABOUT CARS PLZZZ..ITS MORE ENTERTAINING THAN THIS...LOL
> *


x2


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 12:34 AM~14764934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
KEEP TRYING TO COME OUT WIT A GOOD COMEBACK TITO.... U REALLY NEED ONE  

UR SOOOO PATHETIC... :biggrin: 
LOL...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:34 PM~14764934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OYE TITO WHERE THE FCK DO U GET ALL THIS SHIT FROM...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

time for cars but there not from miami :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 12:32 AM~14764910
> *
> *


1 Anonymous Users)[/b]
9 Members: BUICK RYDIN HIGH, ELEGANCECC96, JuiCeD XtReMe, LOWLYFEPHILL, Born 2 Die, ROLLIN-4-LIFE, COUPE DE BEAR, Rollin DoN DeViLLe, sucio138


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 09:41 PM~14765029
> *time for cars but there not from miami  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol actually i seen this shit in broward

















sad to see that its for sale


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:40 PM~14765020
> *OYE TITO WHERE THE FCK DO U GET ALL THIS SHIT FROM...
> *


***** if i told u then no sence in being who i am :biggrin:


10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ELEGANCECC96, JuiCeD XtReMe, LOWLYFEPHILL, Born 2 Die, *ROLLIN-4-LIFE, COUPE DE BEAR, Rollin DoN DeViLLe
* :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:43 PM~14765058
> ****** if i told u then no sence in being who i am  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 12:43 AM~14765058
> ****** if i told u then no sence in being who i am  :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY......... IN OTHER WORDS... HES A FUCKIN N.E.R.D.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:44 PM~14765068
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


***** so wen u planning to bring ur shit out?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 14 2009, 12:44 AM~14765068
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


EXACTLY... SEE? TOLD U !!!
LMAO...
L.O.S.E.R.R.R.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT AND EVERYTHING IS DONE...REMEMBER BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 14 2009, 12:46 AM~14765100
> *WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT AND EVERYTHING IS DONE... REMEMBER BUILT NOT BOUGHT*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 11:46 PM~14765108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I WANT A CADDI COUPE.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:46 PM~14765100
> *WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT AND EVERYTHING IS DONE...REMEMBER BUILT NOT BOUGHT
> *


4 sho hopefully sooner than later me and jorge on that 5-10 yr plan..lol wenever it gets there...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:47 PM~14765114
> *DAMN I WANT A CADDI COUPE.....
> *


dude i think hwdfinest got one for sale has/had 3 pump setup i believe


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DA S-10 MIGHT GET SOLD PRETTY SOON IF I FIND ME A CADDY..SO U MIGHT NEVER SEE IT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:50 PM~14765164
> *DA S-10 MIGHT GET SOLD PRETTY SOON IF I FIND ME A CADDY..SO U MIGHT NEVER SEE IT
> *


check with that dude tomorrow... his name is jeff


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:51 PM~14765174
> *check with that dude tomorrow... his name is jeff
> *



what dude named jeff ..where


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:50 PM~14765153
> *dude i think hwdfinest got one for sale has/had 3 pump setup i believe
> *


<-- him thats his screenname


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*DIRTYSOUTHRADIO*,<--- holly shit sup man!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

happens wen u get ignored


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:53 PM~14765193
> *<-- him thats his screenname
> *



yea but i believe that was a 4 dr i want a coupe


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: dawg wtf


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 12:55 AM~14765215
> *happens wen u get ignored
> 
> 
> ...


AWW? POOR YOU! U SHOULD REALLY SEEK SUM PROFESIONAL HELP :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 13 2009, 11:59 PM~14765260
> *AWW? POOR YOU! U SHOULD REALLY SEEK SUM PROFESIONAL HELP :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *



wtf is right wtf is that


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 09:58 PM~14765257
> *yea but i believe that was a 4 dr i want a coupe
> *


na na its a coupe for sure


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ima hit him up


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 14 2009, 01:00 AM~14765270
> *wtf is right wtf is that
> *


LMAO.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 01:04 AM~14765311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 11:11 PM~14765366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 12:11 AM~14765366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 10:11 PM~14765366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this bitch is clean


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 12:22 AM~14765488
> *this bitch is clean
> 
> 
> ...


nice but i'd take off the big rims and hop the fck out of it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 10:24 PM~14765504
> *nice but i'd take off the big rims and hop the fck out of it
> *


tru that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 10:37 PM~14765591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 01:46 AM~14765679
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 13 2009, 10:04 PM~14765311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hella bad ass. any more pics it?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 13 2009, 09:25 PM~14762431
> *when u get it today
> *


yeah came in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14763828
> *we riding to the towers idk who or wat else is going down
> *


nice.....................we'll be out there.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Que bolaaaa. Ppl


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 14 2009, 08:53 AM~14766865
> *Que bolaaaa.  Ppl
> *


QUE BOLON?


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

ANY1 KNOW BOUT ANY GBODYS FOR SALE GOT $2K


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

1995 lincoln towncar for sale or trade for a really clean 87 cutlass. Real cold a/c, black interior, just put a new quater top, 24 inch rims and tires like new, 7" rearview t.v, jensen flipout t.v, omega train horns, alarm and absolutely no mechanical problems what so ever. If anyone is intrested or has a cleam 87 cutlass that wants to trade call or text 786-863-2680.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN,* Patience Did Pay*, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, monte24

QUE BOLA ASERE!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 13 2009, 09:03 PM~14764486
> *:roflmao: I remember they posted this pic a while back.. Wut a dumb nasty bitch lol.. But look closely at her shit nd tell me that it don't remind u of monte24 lol.. I think the mojon looks exactly like him!
> *


Ok yea I said this becuz if not monte24 would've beat me 2 it nd said it looked like me instead lol.. So that's y I said this.. So no its not mean or wrong.. It was a joke.. Actually more of an inside joke :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 06:14 AM~14766964
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN, Patience Did Pay, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, monte24
> 
> ...


dimelo molina!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, viejitos miami, :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 08:17 AM~14767262
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, viejitos miami,  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  viejitos miami in your hood soon


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 13 2009, 10:47 PM~14765114
> *DAMN I WANT A CADDI COUPE.....
> *


Vanilla my dogg claudio got a coup he wants 2 get rid of 4 cheap .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, carlows, INKSTINCT003, Patience Did Pay, *STRAIGHT PIMPIN*, EASTSiDELOWLiFE


 wuuzupp mane


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 14 2009, 07:18 AM~14767278
> *Vanilla my dogg claudio got a coup he wants 2 get rid of 4 cheap .
> *


that coupe is super clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> STRAIGHT PIMPIN, viejitos miami, :wave: :wave:
> [/quot
> What's the deal pimp


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t182/la...ss_brougham.jpg[/img]
























[/quote]
THAT SHIT THERE AINT NO JOKE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, all-eyez-onme, *STRAIGHT PIMPIN,* ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, rollin_nemo, bung, *ELEGANCECC96, LeXxTaCy*


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que vuelta


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

What's the deal .


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

shit its hot then a mofo outside


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ITS FRIDAY AND IM ABOUT TO GO AND GET A NICE LITTLE BOTTLE TO GET THE PARTY STARTED HERE AT THE SHOP. ONCE IM REALLY DRUNK ILL GIVE OUT FREE TATTOOS :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

a que hora is good to go to the towers


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 14 2009, 07:18 AM~14767278
> *Vanilla my dogg claudio got a coup he wants 2 get rid of 4 cheap .
> *


that shit is clean as fuck 2!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2009, 10:09 AM~14767665
> *ITS FRIDAY AND IM ABOUT TO GO AND GET A NICE LITTLE BOTTLE TO GET THE PARTY STARTED HERE AT THE SHOP. ONCE IM REALLY DRUNK ILL GIVE OUT FREE TATTOOS :biggrin:
> *


that sounds like a deal


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Shit if u want u can take both of them the orange 1 at the shop and that coup . That way u can 90 that coup out .


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Aug 14 2009, 08:09 AM~14767674
> *a que hora is good to go to the towers
> *


7:45 8:00 to get a decent parking


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2009, 08:09 AM~14767665
> *ITS FRIDAY AND IM ABOUT TO GO AND GET A NICE LITTLE BOTTLE TO GET THE PARTY STARTED HERE AT THE SHOP. ONCE IM REALLY DRUNK ILL GIVE OUT FREE TATTOOS :biggrin:
> *


man how about i get a free tattoo b4 u get drunk then u give out the rest drunk..lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 08:16 AM~14767730
> *7:45 8:00 to get a decent parking
> *


thankz homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Aug 14 2009, 08:18 AM~14767748
> *thankz homie
> *


no sweat..... unless i go outside :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: impalas79, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, *LeXxTaCy,* bung, 305low
u coming out tonight sellout?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> > STRAIGHT PIMPIN, viejitos miami, :wave: :wave:
> > [/quot
> > What's the deal pimp
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 14 2009, 10:01 AM~14768112
> *i will hit you up after 5 i 4got yesterday
> i been sandblasting a front cap on 57chevy
> dale i will hit u up homie
> *


ok tight work . Thanks


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2009, 08:09 AM~14767665
> *ITS FRIDAY AND IM ABOUT TO GO AND GET A NICE LITTLE BOTTLE TO GET THE PARTY STARTED HERE AT THE SHOP. ONCE IM REALLY DRUNK ILL GIVE OUT FREE TATTOOS :biggrin:
> *


I think u should do the ta2s for free BEFORE u get drunk lmao.. Remember ta2s are permanent nd we don't want u tattooing some funny shit on us en tu nota lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

FOR ANYONE DAT KNOWS ABOUT SOUNDS SYSTEMS/INSTALLIN...

I NEED A 'D-BLOCK' (AS SHOWN BELOW)..LOL. I THINK DATS WUT ITS CALLED FOR MY SYSTEM... MINES HAS WENT BAD AND DOESNT ALLOW MY BASS AMP TO WORK CUZ ITS LOOSE. I KNOW THESE THINGS ARE UNDER $20.










2 CHANNEL AMP.
SO ANYONE DAT HAS A ELECTRONICS SHOP OR THAT KNOW WUT THE FUCK IM TALKIN BOUT.. COME HOLLA AT ME... I NEED ONE ASAP... CANT BE WITHOUT MA MUSIC IN MA RIDE  


NO STORES DOWN HERE HAVE ONE..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, BUICK RYDIN HIGH :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 14 2009, 12:14 PM~14768223
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, BUICK RYDIN HIGH :wave:
> *


CHILLIN... BLAZIN.... TRYIN TO FIX MY SOUND SYSTEM....
GOTTA GO TO WORK IN A LIL BIT' :ugh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 14 2009, 09:06 AM~14768159
> *I think u should do the ta2s for free BEFORE u get drunk lmao.. Remember ta2s are permanent nd we don't want u tattooing some funny shit on us en tu nota lol
> *


THATS THE WHOLE POINT. AND THE ONLY WAY THAT I LL ACTUALLY GIVE FREE TATS. DRUNK OUT MY MIND :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 14 2009, 10:14 AM~14768223
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, BUICK RYDIN HIGH :wave:
> *


How u doin ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 14 2009, 10:19 AM~14768278
> *THATS THE WHOLE POINT. AND THE ONLY WAY THAT I LL ACTUALLY GIVE FREE TATS. DRUNK OUT MY MIND :biggrin:
> *


Lmao every1 woke up quick when u said free tats.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

FOR ANYONE DAT KNOWS ABOUT SOUNDS SYSTEMS/INSTALLIN...

I NEED A 'D-BLOCK' (AS SHOWN BELOW)..LOL. I THINK DATS WUT ITS CALLED FOR MY SYSTEM... MINES HAS WENT BAD AND DOESNT ALLOW MY BASS AMP TO WORK CUZ ITS LOOSE. I KNOW THESE THINGS ARE UNDER $20.










2 CHANNEL AMP.
SO ANYONE DAT HAS A ELECTRONICS SHOP OR THAT KNOW WUT THE FUCK IM TALKIN BOUT.. COME HOLLA AT ME... I NEED ONE ASAP... CANT BE WITHOUT MA MUSIC IN MA RIDE  


NO STORES DOWN HERE HAVE ONE..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 14 2009, 09:23 AM~14768318
> *Lmao every1 woke up quick when u said free tats.
> *


OK HOW ABOUT. THE FIRST LINE IS FREE.... AFTER THAT IF YOU WANNA FINSH IT. YOU PAY :cheesy:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Born 2 Die, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, INKSTINCT003, JuiCeD XtReMe, DaBatRyde


WUT IT DO???


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

LOOK AROUND A 62 BUILDS AND RAN IN2 DIS :0


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

SUP EVERY-1


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuts goin on. 2 nite


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 14 2009, 09:38 AM~14768450
> *Wuts goin on. 2 nite
> *



where u taking us lol :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

a la mata de los mojones


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Bubba D!!!!!!!!!!!! Wuts poppin? 

Monte24 ur very ugly

Vanilla wuts good?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 14 2009, 09:46 AM~14768544
> *a la mata de los mojones
> *



yea i bet you`d like it there


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

U guys have turnd miami fest in to a chat room


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 14 2009, 10:14 AM~14768783
> *U guys have turnd miami fest in to a chat room
> *


X214


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Aug 14 2009, 10:26 AM~14768886
> *X214
> *


ya parese novela aqui LoL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

some say this fest "is good during the day" but its str8 garbage all day long now :angry: 
fuk it it is,what it is....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 14 2009, 09:28 AM~14768367
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Born 2 Die, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, INKSTINCT003, JuiCeD XtReMe, DaBatRyde
> WUT IT DO???
> *


wats poppin :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 14 2009, 09:26 AM~14768345
> *FOR ANYONE DAT KNOWS ABOUT SOUNDS SYSTEMS/INSTALLIN...
> 
> I NEED A 'D-BLOCK' (AS SHOWN BELOW)..LOL. I THINK DATS WUT ITS CALLED FOR MY SYSTEM... MINES HAS WENT BAD AND DOESNT ALLOW MY BASS AMP TO WORK CUZ ITS LOOSE. I KNOW THESE THINGS ARE UNDER $20.
> ...


try radio shack i got my there


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:54 PM~14765204
> *DIRTYSOUTHRADIO,<--- holly shit sup man!!!!
> *



WHATS UP WHATS GOING ON


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t182/la...ss_brougham.jpg[/img]


THAT SHIT THERE AINT NO JOKE :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

wht it do miami fest it been a min since i been on :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Aug 14 2009, 10:51 AM~14769135
> *wht it do miami fest it been a min since i been on :wave:
> *


wat up homey :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Anthrax...not a bad car at all...thats my boy from cali.....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 11:01 AM~14769242
> *Anthrax...not a bad car at all...thats my boy from cali.....!
> *


thats spikes car


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yes you are correct about that one.....LOL...!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 01:54 PM~14769164
> *wat up homey  :wave:
> *


srry on da phone wit a sweet sxy chica laz whts good homie


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

who mz lady lil sis big dog straight pimpin wht good homies


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

shit whats good with you homie....?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

lmk when your drunk enough for free tats ill ride out :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW REGISTRATION FORM , SEPTEMBER 26

http://dubshowtour.com/index.php?option=co...pper&Itemid=221


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 14 2009, 11:37 AM~14769607
> *lmk when your drunk enough for free tats ill ride out  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 14 2009, 11:37 AM~14769607
> *lmk when your drunk enough for free tats ill ride out  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


REALLY BAD IDEA , but it could be very internaining for everyone else :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2009, 01:41 PM~14769641
> *REALLY BAD IDEA , but it could be very internaining for everyone else  :biggrin:
> *


as long as that shit isnt a dick on my forehead or somethin its all good


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 02:27 PM~14769509
> *shit whats good with you homie....?
> *


not much gettin wht i can ready for da picnic on da 5th


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Aug 14 2009, 11:22 AM~14769466
> *srry on da phone wit a sweet sxy chica laz whts good homie
> *


str8 wats up with u wats new


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 14 2009, 11:47 AM~14769691
> *as long as that shit isnt a dick on my forehead or somethin its all good
> *


oh i see you heard about the girls from hollywood that woke up with the dicks going into their mouth drown on the side of their face :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 14 2009, 11:53 AM~14769745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up ***** i c u getting better with dem pics


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 14 2009, 11:53 AM~14769745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

damn michelle i just saw you have some fans on off topic....


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 01:56 PM~14769764
> *wat up ***** i c u getting better with dem pics
> *


chillen homie, trying to get into shooting lowriders


my camera <3's chrome :yes:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 02:50 PM~14769712
> *str8 wats up with u wats new
> *


not much tryin to fix a lil sumtin sumtin for da picnic nuttin big homie
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

post pitures of cars getting worked on for motivation around here ......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Aug 14 2009, 12:03 PM~14769824
> *not much tryin to fix a lil sumtin sumtin for da picnic nuttin big homie
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


str8  :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, yo que bola


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 14 2009, 01:09 PM~14769859
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, yo que bola
> *


What's the deal . This shit is kinds dead 2day


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 14 2009, 12:16 PM~14769918
> *What's the deal .  This shit is kinds dead 2day
> *


chillin enla lucha.. yea it is


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OYE STRAIGHT PIMPIN.... U DON'T SAY HI!?!? :0 :nicoderm: :nono:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 12 2009, 10:35 PM~14751436
> *SURE DO... NOW I HAVE TO MAKE TIME TO DO MY OWN CAR  :biggrin:
> *


ALLLLL GOLD OR NATHIN' MY DAWG BRI BE SAYIN'!!!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 12 2009, 09:10 PM~14750605
> *damn i miss this truck..
> 
> 
> ...











SAME HERE!!!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 14 2009, 04:51 AM~14766660
> *yeah came in the mail :biggrin:
> *


thanks yea when i saw this i went to check my mail n it was thre :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: *rasta mon, caprice ridah*, Armando84, Boulevard305, hoppin92, LOWLYFEPHILL, STREETSOFDADECC, HECHO EN MEXICO, JohnnyBoy, carlows, 95rangeron14z
:wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 03:15 PM~14770461
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: rasta mon, caprice ridah, Armando84, Boulevard305, hoppin92, LOWLYFEPHILL, STREETSOFDADECC, HECHO EN MEXICO, JohnnyBoy, carlows, 95rangeron14z
> :wave:
> *


que bola


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 14 2009, 01:16 PM~14770476
> *que bola
> *


wats good with u bro?


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

10 Members: Armando84, XtReMe FrOm HeLL, *LIL ROLY™*, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Boulevard305, lalo22, HECHO EN MEXICO, 95rangeron14z, caprice ridah, hoppin92

what upppp


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 14 2009, 12:26 PM~14768345
> *FOR ANYONE DAT KNOWS ABOUT SOUNDS SYSTEMS/INSTALLIN...
> 
> I NEED A 'D-BLOCK' (AS SHOWN BELOW)..LOL. I THINK DATS WUT ITS CALLED FOR MY SYSTEM... MINES HAS WENT BAD AND DOESNT ALLOW MY BASS AMP TO WORK CUZ ITS LOOSE. I KNOW THESE THINGS ARE UNDER $20.
> ...


You can get a distribution block at the flea for cheap......

USA Flea Market. 
Any audio store should have it.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 01:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lord


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 04:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 speechless


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Dammmmmm
 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH+Aug 14 2009, 12:09 PM~14768177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does someone in homestead have that truck...i see it at petsmart on campbell all the time but on stocks.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Hope you like this one too....?


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 01:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicceee.. she woulda been the better model for my mag photoshoot back in the day....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

AND SHE SAYS SHE NEEDS TO LOSE WEIGHT...DONT THINK SO..AT ALL!!..SO THIS IS THE PIC SHE WILL BE SIGNING AT DA OFFICIAL GRAND OPENING OF KINGS HYDRAULICS


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 03:17 PM~14770484
> *wats good with u bro?
> *


shit tryn to go to sleep got to be at work 9 to nite till 9 in the morn


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 14 2009, 01:55 PM~14770813
> *shit tryn to go to sleep got to be at work 9 to nite till 9 in the morn
> *


lol i might swing thru after the towers....lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 14 2009, 01:53 PM~14770789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea... i am chubby


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

was the models name NOELIA?



> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 14 2009, 03:52 PM~14770783
> *nicceee.. she woulda been the better model for my mag photoshoot back in the day....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 14 2009, 02:01 PM~14770872
> *yea... i am chubby
> *


blah blah blah..in ur eyes dear not ours!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 14 2009, 02:02 PM~14770883
> *was the models name NOELIA?
> *


i have no idea


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 14 2009, 05:01 PM~14770872
> *yea... i am chubby
> *


:yes: 












































:cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

GORDAAAAAA.........JK WAD UP MS POPULAR



> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 14 2009, 04:01 PM~14770872
> *yea... i am chubby
> *


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 14 2009, 01:01 PM~14770872
> *yea... i am chubby
> *


tell them lex...we had to photoshop about 50 pounds tie a girddle around her and everything....half of the pics are from a porn stars body....LOL....! MORE TO COME....!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

she looks like this mutt bucket i went to school wit










> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 14 2009, 04:03 PM~14770889
> *i have no idea
> *


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Aug 14 2009, 12:45 PM~14770189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea i remeber seeing that truck all the time by my house when i use to stay by 296 st that thing was always looking wet :biggrin: :thumbsup: i still see it around homestead once in a while


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 14 2009, 02:05 PM~14770907
> *she looks like this mutt bucket i went to school wit
> 
> 
> ...


lmao i think that is her


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hahahahaha... i knew it


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 14 2009, 02:03 PM~14770893
> *GORDAAAAAA.........JK WAD UP MS POPULAR
> *


lol...wasssuuuppp, sucio?! i know...i am gorda, pero i am on a diet (kinda) and hitting the gym...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 01:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: looking very sexy


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 14 2009, 02:06 PM~14770918
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin: looking very sexy
> *


aw thanx :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

gotta get on the grindddd



> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 14 2009, 04:06 PM~14770916
> *lol...wasssuuuppp, sucio?! i know...i am gorda, pero i am on a diet (kinda) and hitting the gym...
> *


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 02:02 PM~14770886
> *blah blah blah..in ur eyes dear not ours!
> *


x305 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 14 2009, 01:52 PM~14770783
> *nicceee.. she woulda been the better model for my mag photoshoot back in the day....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

XtReMe FrOm HeLL, lalo22, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, Miami305Rida, sucio138, *Tru2DaGame*, ROLLIN TITO, lylorly, INKSTINCT003, KNDYLAC, Who Productions, *LeXxTaCy*, STRAIGHT PIMPIN

:scrutinize: :biggrin: 

yooooo... did u guys work on the car yesterday or wat???


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 03:56 PM~14770821
> *lol i might swing thru after the towers....lol
> *


ight hit me up when ur on the way


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 14 2009, 02:08 PM~14770932
> *aw thanx :biggrin:
> *


so did u see the pic that u came out in on the new issue of the LRM for the crusie that was at watson island :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 14 2009, 02:11 PM~14770964
> *ight hit me up when ur on the way
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 14 2009, 02:53 PM~14770789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao . Yupp .


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 14 2009, 02:13 PM~14770991
> *lmao . Yupp .
> *


nice i need one lol :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 14 2009, 02:12 PM~14770977
> *so did u see the pic that u came out in on the new issue of the  LRM  for the crusie that was at watson island  :cheesy:
> *


no...heard about it tho...phil told me about it :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 01:56 PM~14770821
> *lol i might swing thru after the towers....lol
> *


hit me up


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 14 2009, 01:32 PM~14771200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


her ass looks unhealthy....!whats up with that shit....?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]







[/url]


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 14 2009, 02:32 PM~14771200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..damn, that shit is huuuuge..lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

this one here has a better shape................

]


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tLKDpjpULis&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tLKDpjpULis&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^^I think she workz at STONEWALL ........lol.... :barf:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 03:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALGUN DIA MI PAJARITO CANTATRIA EN ELSO TURNKO


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

ELEGANCECC96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Aug 14 2009, 03:13 PM~14771586
> *ELEGANCECC96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:
> *


Whats up homie?! Whats up lexx?!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts good ppl?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez+Aug 14 2009, 05:59 PM~14771451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE BUELTA MOSTRO


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Aug 14 2009, 03:13 PM~14771586
> *ELEGANCECC96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 14 2009, 03:23 PM~14771698
> *BWAHAHAHAAH U ENFERMO ASS ***** SHE WAS ONE OF DA FIRST HOES IN CENTRO LONG BEFORE THE NAVI
> QUE BUELTA MOSTRO
> *


Que singao.....lol.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 14 2009, 06:41 PM~14771905
> *Que singao.....lol.
> *


u remember those days :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 14 2009, 05:02 PM~14770886
> *blah blah blah..in ur eyes dear not ours!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 14 2009, 03:45 PM~14771943
> *u remember those days  :biggrin:
> *


Shyt ! u know we all do... :wow: ..The good ol' dayz.
:thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 14 2009, 06:54 PM~14772028
> *Shyt ! u know we all do... :wow: ..The good ol' dayz.
> :thumbsup:
> *


i might hit up towers for a lil bit,taking out da 74 vert for da 1st time after that its beach bound


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gOc9FoJsks


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14770918
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin: looking very sexy
> *


 i AGREE WiT CHA ON DAT 1... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 14 2009, 01:44 PM~14770715
> *Dammmmmm
> :biggrin:
> *


oye flaco tranquilo asere tu estas casado lmao!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

straighpimpin car club is gonna be there.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 14 2009, 06:59 PM~14772928
> *oye flaco tranquilo asere tu estas casado lmao!!!
> *


Lmao. What's the deal pimp.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 02:34 PM~14771217
> *her ass looks unhealthy....!whats up with that shit....?
> *


its called big girl booty :biggrin: 

Id shove my face in there and jus take a nap


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 14 2009, 11:05 PM~14774245
> *its called big girl booty :biggrin:
> 
> Id shove my face in there and jus take a nap
> *


x2 nothin wrong wit drowning in booty


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 14 2009, 08:05 PM~14773721
> *Lmao. What's the deal pimp.
> *


chillin ***** you going to dat show in ft. myers on sunday


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 14 2009, 09:13 PM~14774323
> *x2 nothin wrong wit drowning in booty
> *


damn straight :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 14 2009, 09:05 PM~14774245
> *its called big girl booty :biggrin:
> 
> Id shove my face in there and jus take a nap
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 14 2009, 11:09 PM~14775432
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SENOR OSO! wut it dew pimp :biggrin:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

:wave: STREETSOFDADECC


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 15 2009, 05:57 AM~14776314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Aug 15 2009, 05:54 AM~14776308
> *:wave:  STREETSOFDADECC
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good Morning Miami.....!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 15 2009, 06:12 AM~14776345
> *Good Morning Miami.....!
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 15 2009, 12:05 AM~14774245
> *its called big girl booty :biggrin:
> 
> Id shove my face in there and jus take a nap
> *


Wise words once spoken by the great Chicho.

"I'd just smell it and go to sleep."


lol :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 2700


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2009, 10:48 AM~14776622
> *for sale 2700
> 
> 
> ...



cleannnnnnn


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2009, 09:48 AM~14776622
> *for sale 2700
> 
> 
> ...


damnn i need to sell my beater and pick this up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 15 2009, 07:52 AM~14776640
> *:biggrin:
> *


freaky what it is fool.... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 15 2009, 08:20 AM~14776732
> *damnn i need to sell my beater and pick this up
> *


come on with it ....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO, :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 09:06 AM~14776941
> *ROLLIN TITO,  :wave:
> *


wat up killa!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 15 2009, 09:14 AM~14776979
> *wat up killa!
> *


chilling ma *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *man of steel 305, Lac-of-Respect*

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats good D


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Aug 15 2009, 11:41 AM~14777109
> *whats good D
> *



CHILLEN HERE BORED AS FUCK


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 09:16 AM~14776991
> *chilling ma *****
> *


yea man same here was fine tuning the r/c car to see if i can get it sold.. ready to roll


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/tag/1319605365.html


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 15 2009, 10:03 AM~14777211
> *yea man same here was fine tuning the r/c car to see if i can get it sold.. ready to roll
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/tag/1319605365.html
> *


str8


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 10:09 AM~14777244
> *str8
> *


yea..lol so wat they do fool.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 15 2009, 10:10 AM~14777253
> *yea..lol so wat they do fool.
> *


aqui doggy with this fucked up weather waiting for it to get better to take ma lil brother to ride his new 4wheeler over at Amelia


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 10:16 AM~14777297
> *aqui doggy with this fucked up weather waiting for it to get better to take ma lil brother to ride his new 4wheeler over at Amelia
> *


shit let me know ill me u out there.. shit i dout the weather will get better today


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 15 2009, 10:18 AM~14777305
> *shit let me know ill me u out there.. shit i dout the weather will get better today
> *


me to foo but 4show ill hit u up and also i got a few shit i got to put on the bike for this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 09:23 AM~14777334
> *me to foo but 4show ill hit u up and also i got a few shit i got to put on the bike for this weekend  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 15 2009, 10:31 AM~14777357
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH....!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 15 2009, 10:31 AM~14777357
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH....!
> *


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 15 2009, 09:35 AM~14777378
> *:rant:  :rant:
> *


LOL...!


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

niceness.......


> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 04:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 03:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 02:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Aug 14 2009, 03:37 PM~14770666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










TTT?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 14 2009, 01:37 PM~14770666
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

WHAT THEY DO


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Happy33 
Member

Posts: 34
Joined: May 2009
From: HIALEAH
Car Club: SECOND TO NONE <<<<NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*WOW THIS SHIT DEAD!*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Something to keep you entertained....LOL....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
EL PROFESOR!!! *<-- bitch *****!!*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DOUBLE-O, :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 15 2009, 04:22 PM~14779152
> *DOUBLE-O, :wave:
> *


what's the deal sir....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 15 2009, 06:03 PM~14779049
> *Something to keep you entertained....LOL....!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 15 2009, 02:41 PM~14778339
> *Happy33
> Member
> 
> ...


who you talkin bout


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Hialeah56, *MISTER ED,* TiggerLS, Cadillac_Fleetwood
:twak:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TiggerLS, GRAND HUSTLE, ROLLIN TITO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 15 2009, 08:03 PM~14779049
> *Something to keep you entertained....LOL....!
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/jerkoffng7.gif


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 05:38 PM~14779633
> *TiggerLS, GRAND HUSTLE, ROLLIN TITO  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



yo yo wat up ***** you going to da show tomorrow


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 15 2009, 08:28 PM~14779577
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Hialeah56, MISTER ED, TiggerLS, Cadillac_Fleetwood
> :twak:
> *



:biggrin: QUE BOLA.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Aug 15 2009, 05:42 PM~14779662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup dawgy!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 15 2009, 08:47 PM~14779693
> *supppp!
> *




CHILLIN IN THE RAIN.......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 15 2009, 05:41 PM~14779657
> *yo yo wat up ***** you going to da show tomorrow
> *


I MIGHT MA ***** NO SE TODABIA


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

nice pics....i might have 2 become a photographer after all.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 15 2009, 05:47 PM~14779693
> *
> sup dawgy!
> *


CHILLING MA *****


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

Born 2 Die :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Aug 15 2009, 06:10 PM~14779892
> *Born 2 Die  :wave:
> *


YO QUE BOLA :wave: MA ***** HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14724303
> *get ready MIA the hopping crew is opening a one stop shop for ur hydro needs so u can be a back bumper king like my dogs u can call willy or *****  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


So no more High End Customs....?????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 11 2009, 08:37 PM~14741649
> *i just wish there was more competion
> *


There can be....... :0 :0


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 15 2009, 07:02 PM~14780143
> *There can be....... :0  :0
> *


and there will be


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE :nicoderm:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

lalo22, [/B]Still Hated*, Armando84, GRAND HUSTLE
:wave: :wave: what up steve how is it going*


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 15 2009, 09:02 PM~14780143
> *There can be....... :0  :0
> *


Like t.I. Says...bring em out..bring em out


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

where's the show tomorrow


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Aug 15 2009, 07:50 PM~14780429
> *where's the show tomorrow
> *


THERE`S THE ONE IN FT. MYERS AND THERES A PICMIC UP IN DADE CITY


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 15 2009, 07:47 PM~14780413
> *lalo22, *Still Hated*, Armando84, GRAND HUSTLE
> :wave:  :wave: what up steve how is it going
> *


Shit.....  hopefully i can put in work tomorrow....all this damn rain..    how's the regal coming along..????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 15 2009, 07:49 PM~14780427
> *Like t.I. Says...bring em out..bring em out
> *


Only thing it's a square body....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 15 2009, 07:36 PM~14780358
> *and there will be
> *


Yes sir.............   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 15 2009, 08:02 PM~14780512
> *Shit.....  hopefully i can put in work tomorrow....all this damn rain..      how's the regal coming along..????
> *


yea it was raining all day today it sucked the regal is there still waiting on parts let see what happens this week its been a while getting some what tired of waiting :0 they posted pics up a couple days ago on here :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 15 2009, 08:07 PM~14780543
> *yea it was raining all day today it sucked the regal is there still waiting on parts  let see what happens this week its been a while getting some what tired of waiting  :0 they posted pics up a couple days ago on here  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i seen.......  so they still waiting..???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a few trow back i found :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 08:09 PM~14780559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Taking it back again.....  :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 15 2009, 08:08 PM~14780556
> *yeah i seen.......  so they still waiting..???? :0  :0  :0
> *


yea on parts i dont think it takes that long but will see what happens this week if not i am bringing it back down to the crib :0 n then i see when i go from there :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 15 2009, 10:04 PM~14780526
> *Only thing it's a square body....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good bring it out


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 15 2009, 07:36 PM~14780358
> *and there will be
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

only in cali


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 15 2009, 08:16 PM~14780628
> *Its all good bring it out
> *


The other one i told you about might be sold this weekend.....    :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 15 2009, 08:11 PM~14780589
> *Taking it back again.....   :biggrin:
> *


might have a few more


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito dolphin game on monday


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

sum throw backs i found :tears:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1 mo


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 09:09 PM~14780559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old pics ramon from hi tech hydraulics homie was a bad ass


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEAR..... did you get my text today ????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2009, 09:30 PM~14781183
> *BEAR..... did you get my text today ????
> *


bro howabout i dropped my phone in a puddle about 3 hours ago :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 15 2009, 09:38 PM~14781238
> *bro howabout i dropped my phone in a puddle about 3 hours ago  :angry:
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2009, 09:44 PM~14781281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit got all fucked up & dont wanna turn on


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BLVD MOTORSPORTS, COUPE DE BEAR, DOUBLE-O
:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ITS SO FUCKING SLOW HERE AT OPIUM WE GIVEIN $1 YAGER SHOTS THIS RAIN SUCKS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 16 2009, 12:50 AM~14781341
> *that shit got all fucked up & dont wanna turn on
> *


NO WONDER!! LMAO I WAS TEXTIN U A LIL WHILE AGO!LOL.. TALKIN ABOUT HOW MUCH IT WAS POURING!! LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 14 2009, 04:34 PM~14770636
> *You can get a distribution block at the flea for cheap......
> 
> USA Flea Market.
> ...


OK.. THANX.
IMA CHECK SUM FLEAS MORE NORTH OF CUTLER RIDGE..


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> sum throw backs i found :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 14 2009, 04:45 PM~14770722
> *Is that ur block from ur car??? If so i noticed that only one side of the block is being used. for whatever reason they are running two lines out of 1 side. try switching the blue cables to the other side and see if it works.
> 
> *


LOL. I KNOW.. I HAD IT THE "RIGHT WAY" BUT SINCE ONE SIDE OF THE DISTRIBUTION BLOCK DONT WORK AND I REALLY WANTED TO HEAR SUM BASS, I RAN BOTH LINES TO DAT ONE WORKING SIDE... BUT EVENTUALY WIT ALL THE VIBRATION I GOT LOOSE AND MA BASS WENT OUT AGAIN... 

SO I GUESS I NEED TO DO MORE SHOPPIN AROUND FOR A DISTRIBUTION BLOCK...


ANYONE WORK IN AN ELECTRONICS SHOP OR KNOW SOMEONE THAT CAN TELL ME FOR SURE IF THEY GOT A DISTRIBUTION BLOCK ?? BEFORE I DRIVE AROUND ALL MIAMI TRYIN TO LOCATE ONE? LMAO


LIKE THE ONE BELOW...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 16 2009, 01:29 AM~14781660
> *LOL. I KNOW.. I HAD IT THE "RIGHT WAY" BUT SINCE ONE SIDE OF THE DISTRIBUTION BLOCK DONT WORK AND I REALLY WANTED TO HEAR SUM BASS, I RAN BOTH LINES TO DAT ONE WORKING SIDE... BUT EVENTUALY WIT ALL THE VIBRATION I GOT LOOSE AND MA BASS WENT OUT AGAIN...
> 
> SO I GUESS I NEED TO DO MORE SHOPPIN AROUND FOR A DISTRIBUTION BLOCK...
> ...


the number of channels on the amp doesn't matter when buying a distribution block.. if i'm not mistaking you can buy one in wal mart.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Aug 16 2009, 01:33 AM~14781697
> *the number of channels on the amp doesn't matter when buying a distribution block.. if i'm not mistaking you can buy one in wal mart.
> *


OH OK.. THANX! LMAO...
I WENT TO WALMART IN FLORIDA CITY ALREADY BUT THEY DONT HAVE ANY... I ALSO WENT TO ALL THE ELECTRONICS SHOPS DOWN HERE ( WHICH IS LIKE 4 IN HOMESTEAD) BUT THEY DIDNT HAVE THAT KIND IN STOCK...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

you can put any.. if you have a fuse in the front by the battery you dont need one with the fuses on it like that one.. and its weird, cuz if the fuse is good the bass should keep working, even if it gets loose from the plastic base.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Aug 16 2009, 01:41 AM~14781761
> *you can put any.. if you have a fuse in the front by the battery you dont need one with the fuses on it like that one.. and its weird, cuz if the fuse is good the bass should keep working, even if it gets loose from the plastic base.
> *


WELL YEA,, I TESTED IT.. THE LITTLE METTAL BOX THINGY WHERE I HAD RAN THE 2 LINE INTO.. THAT PART IS LOOSE FROM THE PLASTIC N IT AINT MAKIN A CONNECTION.. CUZ WHEN I GET THE WIRE AND TOUCH IT TO THE OTHER SIDE (WHICH WORKS) THE THE BASS TURNS ON... SO ONE SIDE IS FUCKED UP,.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HIT THE FLEA THEY GOT THEM CAROL MART


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 15 2009, 10:29 PM~14781660
> *LOL. I KNOW.. I HAD IT THE "RIGHT WAY" BUT SINCE ONE SIDE OF THE DISTRIBUTION BLOCK DONT WORK AND I REALLY WANTED TO HEAR SUM BASS, I RAN BOTH LINES TO DAT ONE WORKING SIDE... BUT EVENTUALY WIT ALL THE VIBRATION I GOT LOOSE AND MA BASS WENT OUT AGAIN...
> 
> SO I GUESS I NEED TO DO MORE SHOPPIN AROUND FOR A DISTRIBUTION BLOCK...
> ...


CHECK THE FUSE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 15 2009, 10:36 PM~14781720
> *OH OK.. THANX! LMAO...
> I WENT TO WALMART IN FLORIDA CITY ALREADY BUT THEY DONT HAVE ANY... I ALSO WENT TO ALL THE ELECTRONICS SHOPS DOWN HERE ( WHICH IS LIKE 4 IN HOMESTEAD) BUT THEY DIDNT HAVE THAT KIND IN STOCK...
> *


check senor stereo up in bird road they should have it cuz i know there one here by my house has it


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 15 2009, 11:07 PM~14781036
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man i miss that bitch..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Aug 16 2009, 12:38 AM~14781238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont go to senor stereo go to jr electronics on bird road ask for juan...he has everything and he has those distribution blocks in different brands some cheaper than the next but to me they are the same shit get rid of that style fuse[which is an agu type fuse] and use a wafer type it will run way more efficient and u wont need to worry about da block falling apart of heating up to melting temps...

http://www.autotoys.com/pics/thumbs/t_SPD5210.jpg


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 15 2009, 08:16 PM~14780628
> *Its all good bring it out
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

Big Block Chevy 402 with turbo 400 transmission

This motor is brand new, never even turned over. 540 lift cam, roller rocker, heads are rebuilt as well "396"*

Transmission short tail TH/400 fully rebuilt with shift kit, and 2800 stall convertor.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me via email at [email protected] or text to 7867152326 Im asking 2500 motor and tranny and truck. I need the cash


----------



## BLVD MOTORSPORTS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD MOTORSPORTS_@Aug 16 2009, 09:28 AM~14783013
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this day???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*4 SALE. 5 RIMS WITH NEW TIRES AND EXTRA ADAPTERS AND KOs. ASKING 400. AND JUST THE 5 RIMS 350...*


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 16 2009, 05:18 AM~14782590
> *i bet u dropped it in front of ur house ..i pulled in and said fuk dat reversed right out dat shit was flooded too much for me....
> 
> dont go to senor stereo go to jr electronics on bird road ask for juan...he has everything and he has those distribution blocks in different brands some cheaper than the next but to me they are the same shit get rid of that style fuse[which is an agu type fuse] and use a wafer type it will run way more efficient and u  wont need to worry about da block falling apart of heating up to melting temps...
> ...


I've never really likes any of those fuse type distribution blocks, I've always ran a circuit breaker in my cars


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

ANY HANGOUT TONIGHT??????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC :wave: que bola


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Aug 16 2009, 11:47 AM~14783359
> *I've never really likes any of those fuse type distribution blocks, I've always ran a circuit breaker in my cars
> *


i dont fuk with circuit breakers the power i run will melt the contacts quick


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

if anybody knows the where abouts of this linc i sold could i get the number to the guys who bought it i let them use my tag to get the car home and they never offered to bring it back...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 13 2009, 05:43 PM~14762024
> *HERE SUM PIX FROM FRIDAYS HANGOUT @ CNA CUSTOMZ SHOUT OUTS TO EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE 14 INCH ZENITHS RIMS ALL CHROME, $700 OR $600 WITH NO ADAPTERS OR K/O.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

miami fest is dead


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, GRAND HUSTLE, c*aprice ridah, BUBBA-D*, Impressive_regal, BLVD MOTORSPORTS

:wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

need some gold plating done..anyone out there let me know


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:02 AM~14746839
> *THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 16 2009, 05:51 PM~14786034
> *need some gold plating done..anyone out there let me know
> *


WHAT YOU NEED DONE?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, WANNADANCE, skyhigh, GALO1111, Magik007

Whats good fellas......................... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

hwdsfinest

whats up homie?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

whats up man been a while where you been


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 16 2009, 07:47 PM~14786013
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, GRAND HUSTLE, caprice ridah, BUBBA-D, Impressive_regal, BLVD MOTORSPORTS
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

everythings good, just workin n bein wit the fam... you? and the wifey?


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

we are good been chillin ..tryin to get this shop on its feet


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

good to hear homie...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

MAAAANDO

whats up *****


----------



## BLVD MOTORSPORTS (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 16 2009, 07:55 AM~14783115
> *anymore pics of this day???
> *



I HAVE SUM MORE PIKS OF MY RANGER HOPPING I KNOW BLVD KNIGHTS HAD PIKS AND VIDEOS ON THERE SITE


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

COUPE DE BEAR, ROLLIN TITO :biggrin: :wave: :wave: yo dolphins preseason kicks off tomorrow


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2009, 11:48 AM~14776622
> *for sale 2700
> 
> 
> ...



Damn chico,you on park road in pembroke rd.
I dont forget around the way


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 16 2009, 10:06 PM~14787335
> *COUPE DE BEAR, ROLLIN TITO  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: yo dolphins preseason kicks off tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 14 2009, 06:05 PM~14770907
> *she looks like this mutt bucket i went to school wit
> 
> 
> ...


hey phill isnñt that that mut bucket from 
Hallandale :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 16 2009, 08:06 PM~14787335
> *COUPE DE BEAR, ROLLIN TITO  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: yo dolphins preseason kicks off tomorrow
> *


que bola asere!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 16 2009, 06:51 PM~14786034
> *need some gold plating done..anyone out there let me know
> *


HIT UP BUBBA-D HE GOT THE GOLD ON LOCK


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 16 2009, 08:55 PM~14787996
> *que bola asere!!!
> *


chillin doggy here bored as fuk


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito u know anyone thats sellin small air cylinders 4sale


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 16 2009, 09:13 PM~14788250
> *tito u know anyone thats sellin small air cylinders  4sale
> *


we can find out... :biggrin: i got the project ride :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 16 2009, 09:18 PM~14788315
> *we can find out... :biggrin:  i got the project ride :biggrin:
> *


4show let me know and we star working on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

realllly soon


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 16 2009, 09:22 PM~14788365
> *realllly soon
> *


4show plus i need ur help for a lil rack i wanna make :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 16 2009, 09:23 PM~14788382
> *4show plus i need ur help for a lil rack i wanna make  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got u already..lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 16 2009, 09:24 PM~14788397
> *i got u already..lol
> *


ight 4show :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 16 2009, 02:20 AM~14782009
> *CHECK THE FUSE
> *


NAW.. THE FUSE IS GOOD. TRUST ME.. I TESTED IT AND ITS THE D-BLOCK. LOL..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 16 2009, 05:18 AM~14782590
> *i bet u dropped it in front of ur house ..i pulled in and said fuk dat reversed right out dat shit was flooded too much for me....
> 
> dont go to senor stereo go to jr electronics on bird road ask for juan...he has everything and he has those distribution blocks in different brands some cheaper than the next but to me they are the same shit get rid of that style fuse[which is an agu type fuse] and use a wafer type it will run way more efficient and u  wont need to worry about da block falling apart of heating up to melting temps...
> ...


THANX! DO U HAVE THEIR NUMBER BY THE WAY?? 
I WANNA SEE WUT THEY GOT OVER THERE..
:biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 16 2009, 08:55 PM~14788010
> *HIT UP BUBBA-D HE GOT THE GOLD ON LOCK
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

get back to work lowrider game


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

wat up people i just wanted to take a minute to congratulate all my club members from miami and naples that attended that show in ft. myers yesterdays that won trophies. It was a small show but we had a great time. Next event STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC PICNIC come join us hope to see errone out there. peace!!!!!!!!!! keep the big rims and lowrider game alive.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

LeXxTaCy, monte24


jus showin yall some am love  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2009, 06:54 AM~14790536
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24
> jus showin yall some am love   :biggrin:
> *


sup!? how are u doing this magnificent monday? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hey monte24!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 06:58 AM~14790553
> *sup!? how are u doing this magnificent monday?  :biggrin:
> *


jus chillin here at the fire house where i work waiting fo da bell to ring so we can go play


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2009, 07:02 AM~14790575
> *jus chillin here at the fire house where i work waiting fo da bell to ring so we can go play
> *


so, that's what ya'll call it? lol.. nice! 

damn...i am about to leave my job cuz i am feeling a bit sick


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey wuzzz up ppl goodmornin lexx


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

This is a bit dead 2day


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 17 2009, 07:13 AM~14790648
> *This is a bit dead 2day
> *


sucio138, blackonblack64, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, COUPE DE BEAR, LeXxTaCy
what it do


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 07:09 AM~14790613
> *so, that's what ya'll call it? lol.. nice!
> 
> damn...i am about to leave my job cuz i am feeling a bit sick
> *


well feel better im gone somebody jus rang so we gotta mash lights and sirens :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

damn mann. Mondays suck.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 17 2009, 07:21 AM~14790700
> *damn mann. Mondays suck.
> *


yup...they sure do suck :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 17 2009, 06:14 AM~14790387
> *wat up people i just wanted to take a minute to congratulate all my club members from miami and naples that attended that show in ft. myers yesterdays that won trophies. It was a small show but we had a great time. Next event STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC PICNIC come join us hope to see errone out there. peace!!!!!!!!!! keep the big rims and lowrider game alive.
> *


TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2009, 02:02 PM~14746839
> *THE KING AUTO GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS FOOD,DJ,RAFLE TICKETS FOR SOME ALL CHROME 13x7,AND A $300 FIRST PLACE HOP...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPERS...LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD EVENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



after the picnic... ??????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wut it do ppl?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Eyy monte24 ur ugly... how was the "strip club" saturday?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady ugly. Ur ugly. Stop tryin to b a model. For watson


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GALO1111, LeXxTaCy, gangstaburban95, tru6lu305 
WATS POPPIN :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 17 2009, 08:20 AM~14791146
> *Lady ugly.      Ur ugly.  Stop tryin to b a model. For watson
> *


Lmfao! Im sure he would prefer 2 use u as a model especially with those sexy ears :rofl:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 17 2009, 08:37 AM~14791277
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GALO1111, LeXxTaCy, gangstaburban95, tru6lu305
> WATS POPPIN  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 17 2009, 08:38 AM~14791286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is right by my crib... i am there! :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

sup every 1 :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 17 2009, 08:37 AM~14791277
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GALO1111, LeXxTaCy, gangstaburban95, tru6lu305
> WATS POPPIN  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup!?!?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/jerkoffng7.gif
> [/b]


lmao!!!!! horrible!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 17 2009, 08:44 AM~14791370
> *sup every 1 :wave:
> *


what's good?!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Flaco nd Lex wuts good?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 15 2009, 12:51 PM~14778099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


laz.... u a trip.... lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 17 2009, 08:48 AM~14791408
> *Flaco nd Lex wuts good?
> *


lady d! what's poppin', mama? how was ur weekend?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 17 2009, 08:38 AM~14791286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 11:47 AM~14791404
> *what's good?!
> *


nada at work hunggg over... :tears:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 08:53 AM~14791453
> *lady d! what's poppin', mama? how was ur weekend?
> *


It was str8.. Went 2 the beach friday nd saturday nd sunday went 2 my sisters crib.. Nd u?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 17 2009, 08:59 AM~14791515
> *nada at work hunggg over... :tears:
> *


o man,.... must suk.... i have come to work hungover and it was the WORST!!! lol.. i had told my boss that i drank too much and he laughed at me... good thing i work at a chill job :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 17 2009, 08:37 AM~14791277
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GALO1111, LeXxTaCy, gangstaburban95, tru6lu305
> WATS POPPIN  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 17 2009, 09:01 AM~14791530
> *It was str8.. Went 2 the beach friday nd saturday nd sunday went 2 my sisters crib.. Nd u?
> *


went to Orlando, which was fun.... but came back sick


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello everyone....! whats good with everyone...?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 17 2009, 09:05 AM~14791574
> *Hello everyone....! whats good with everyone...?
> *


Wuz up


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

tired out of my mind....thinkin about hittin the beach looking for talent....!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 09:04 AM~14791562
> *went to Orlando, which was fun.... but came back sick
> *


Damn that sucks.. Well atleast u had fun in orlando..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hector wuts up?

Eric :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 17 2009, 09:23 AM~14791734
> *Hector wuts up?
> 
> Eric :wave:
> *


VIEJITOS!!!!! sup, my friend?! how was ur weekend??


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 17 2009, 10:23 AM~14791734
> *Hector wuts up?
> 
> Eric :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  viejitos miami fl in your hood soon


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

ooops, lady d... i replied to u instead of adding a reg reply! lol...my bad, ma! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

good baby girl you need to smoke one and you will feel all good
trust me


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi sexy lady desirez and lexxtacy


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 17 2009, 09:29 AM~14791789
> *hi sexy lady desirez and lexxtacy
> *


:wave: wuts good?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Plenty money regal wwuts good? Why don't u stop by tb 2nite nd chill with us?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 17 2009, 09:24 AM~14791742
> *
> :biggrin:   viejitos miami fl in your hood soon
> *



wuts good old school...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 17 2009, 09:34 AM~14791830
> *Plenty money regal wwuts good? Why don't u stop by tb 2nite nd chill with us?
> *


Yeaaaaaaa. Y wont u chilll with us friend


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

BUBBA-D :wave: how u doin?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

GALO1111 :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 17 2009, 09:05 AM~14791570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 17 2009, 09:52 AM~14791958
> *GALO1111 :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats going on


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

galo are you at the shop...?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 17 2009, 09:55 AM~14791991
> *galo are you at the shop...?
> *


in my truck


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 17 2009, 08:57 AM~14792007
> *in my truck
> *


when can we hook up so i can give you these cds...?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 17 2009, 09:59 AM~14792027
> *when can we hook up so i can give you these cds...?
> *


soon today is busy im running around


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

were both mobile just give me a call and ill meet you somewhere....im not to far from the shop now...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Who Productions, 954 motoring tsp, COUPE DE BEAR, rollin_nemo, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

LiL ROLY!!!!! QUE VUELTA!!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lowbikeon20z, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, *LeXxTaCy, *sucio138, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, LIL ROLY™
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 17 2009, 10:00 AM~14792042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love me a woman on j`s she sexxy :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 17 2009, 10:26 AM~14792289
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lowbikeon20z, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, LeXxTaCy, sucio138, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LIL ROLY™
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bolon tiburon :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

ROLLIN TITO wuts good?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 17 2009, 09:48 AM~14791408
> *Flaco nd Lex wuts good?
> *


hellooooo


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 17 2009, 10:52 AM~14792537
> *hellooooo
> *


U gonna be at the shop 2nite?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

yupp


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 17 2009, 11:00 AM~14792607
> *yupp
> *


Str8 I'll shoot by 2 say wuts up


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 17 2009, 12:06 PM~14792672
> *Str8 I'll shoot by 2 say wuts up
> *


Ok tight work .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wuzzzzzz up pppl.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 17 2009, 10:26 AM~14792289
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lowbikeon20z, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, LeXxTaCy, sucio138, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LIL ROLY™
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey...how are ya?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Well lay it low is kinda borin now so imma watch a movie.. Toodlez :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, KandyAbe, 305low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,

SUP LADIES??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 17 2009, 11:55 AM~14793156
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, KandyAbe, 305low, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> ...


sup, menggggg! how r ya?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Good bout to eat sum t.b.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 17 2009, 12:01 PM~14793213
> *Good bout to eat sum t.b.
> *


oooommmmmggggg! :0 :0 :0 why did u mention that shit?!?! one: i haven't eaten anything allllll day & two: that is my SHIT!!!!!!!! :banghead: :machinegun: lol


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMN...that suks u should have one of ur layitlow fans take u sum....lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 17 2009, 12:06 PM~14793251
> *DAMN...that suks u should have one of ur layitlow fans take u sum....lol
> *


lol..na, once i leave work, ima hit up the nearest t.b...... mmmmm chicken quesadillas & a side of jalapeno sauce with an order of cheesy fiesta potatoes.. :biggrin: now, that right there is THE SHIT!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

soundz like sum serious cagaleraa


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 02:09 PM~14793285
> *lol..na, once i leave work, ima hit up the nearest t.b...... mmmmm chicken quesadillas & a side of jalapeno sauce with an order of cheesy fiesta potatoes.. :biggrin: now, that right there is THE SHIT!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE,

wut it do danny


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 17 2009, 12:12 PM~14793313
> *soundz like sum serious cagaleraa
> *


lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 03:09 PM~14793285
> * mmmmm chease quesadillas extra jalapeno sauce & a side of jalapeno to pour into an order of cheesy fiesta potatoes.. :biggrin: now, that right there is THE SHIT!
> *


 :cheesy: 


I fixed it.
That's how it should be.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14793355
> *:cheesy:
> I fixed it.
> That's how it should be.
> *


daaaaaaamn...that's wassup! another jalapeno sauce lover! :cheesy: :biggrin:  cool points for u, eric! :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 03:20 PM~14793398
> *daaaaaaamn...that's wassup! another jalapeno sauce lover!  :cheesy: :biggrin:   cool points for u, eric! :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

well, i am out of here, people.... hope u all enjoy the rest of ur day :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

well, i am out of here, people.... hope u all enjoy the rest of ur day :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 17 2009, 03:19 PM~14793390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aw shit, get your towels ready its about to go down. 
Everybody in the place, hit the fucking deck. 
But stay on your motherfucking toes. 
We running this lets go. 






Take a picture trick, I'm on a boat bitch!
we drinkin' Santana champ cause it's so crisp.
I got my swim trunks, and my flippie floppys.
I'm flippin' burgers you at kinkos straight flippin' copies.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

u know it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 AM~14791358
> *that shit is right by my crib... i am there!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

i26.tinypic.com/33vceuf.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*BIG FUCK YOU!!!!!*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

god dam im mad!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN TITO,plenty money regal


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 17 2009, 01:17 PM~14793884
> *BIG FUCK YOU!!!!!
> *


whos that for??????


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 2-Face '64, carlows, hoppin92, Cadillac_Fleetwood, rasta mon, bckbmpr84, monte24, INKSTINCT003, STREETSOFDADECC, *JuiCeD XtReMe*

What up VANILLA? :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

CHILLIN HOMIE HOW U BEEN??


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Ivan get 2 work


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP FALCO....WUTS DA DEAL N EPICS OF UR BOYS LAC YET??


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 17 2009, 05:02 PM~14794291
> *SUP FALCO....WUTS DA DEAL N EPICS OF UR BOYS LAC YET??
> *


that me now


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2009, 04:17 PM~14794449
> *that me now
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 17 2009, 01:20 PM~14793899
> *god dam im mad!
> *


you breaking balljoints already and no juice???


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE 14 INCH ZENITHS RIMS ALL CHROME, $700 OR $600 WITH NO ADAPTERS OR K/O.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, big al,  , ninty6 lincoln, *AFRO JIMMY*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

GALO1111, INKSTINCT003, big al, rasta mon, ninty6 lincoln :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, Made You A Hater, GALO1111, CANDYBLUE94, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, cyclopes98 WAT THEY DO DRUNK :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Aug 17 2009, 08:09 PM~14796262
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, Made You A Hater, GALO1111, CANDYBLUE94, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, cyclopes98 WAT THEY DO DRUNK  :wave:
> *


que la verga asqueroso... :barf:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

tru6lu305, CADILLAC D, 305KingCadillac :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 17 2009, 07:33 PM~14796504
> *tru6lu305, CADILLAC D, 305KingCadillac :wave:
> *



WUZUP :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 17 2009, 05:36 PM~14796533
> *WUZUP  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on ?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

GALO1111, blackonblack64
Whats good fellas...................


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 17 2009, 06:22 PM~14797084
> *GALO1111, blackonblack64
> Whats good fellas...................
> *


SAME SHIT, WHAT GOING ON WITH YOU ? YOU GUYS RIDIN TO THE HANG OUT SAT 29


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BrownSoul85 :wave:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 17 2009, 06:14 AM~14790387
> *wat up people i just wanted to take a minute to congratulate all my club members from miami and naples that attended that show in ft. myers yesterdays that won trophies. It was a small show but we had a great time. Next event STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC PICNIC come join us hope to see errone out there. peace!!!!!!!!!! keep the big rims and lowrider game alive.
> *


gonna post some piks now.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 17 2009, 06:34 PM~14797157
> *SAME SHIT, WHAT GOING ON WITH YOU ? YOU GUYS RIDIN TO THE HANG OUT SAT 29
> *


More than likely....................


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

Had a good time... i met a bunch of cool ass people!

here some piks from the Ft Myers show


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

85 2dr fleetwood for sale 1600 0b0 or 1200 with no setup car runs perfect has cold ac i daily drive it to miami from broward to work on the highway need to sell asap pm for info


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2009, 02:17 PM~14794449
> *that me now
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE :wave: was up pimp?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

nice pics !


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

heading back to miami

























































that all i got....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO STREETSOFDADECC


wuz up *****'s uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 17 2009, 07:22 PM~14797894
> *ROLLIN TITO STREETSOFDADECC
> wuz up *****'s  uffin:
> *


enjoying the dolphin game :biggrin:


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 17 2009, 07:31 PM~14798015
> *enjoying the dolphin game :biggrin:
> *


9 jax *12 mia congrats on the win miami*... to the top!! panthers next!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 17 2009, 07:35 PM~14798063
> *9 jax 12 mia congrats on the win miami... to the top!! panthers next!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: dem dolphins lookin serious :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 17 2009, 07:10 PM~14797696
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now dat bitch sitting rite :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Aug 17 2009, 07:20 PM~14797869
> *heading back to miami
> 
> 
> ...


big ups to the fam for putting it down in the show i heard yall boys did good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 17 2009, 07:38 PM~14798096
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: dem dolphins lookin serious  :thumbsup:
> *


fuk yea that boy white is doing it real nice and smith with them 2 intersections... WOW


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

good job straight pimpin heard yall represented up at the show yest.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Aug 17 2009, 06:47 PM~14797320
> *Had a good time... i met a bunch of cool ass people!
> 
> here some piks from the Ft Myers show
> ...


looked like a good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BORN TO DIE WATS THE DEAL FOOL EVERYTHING GOOD.......STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC CONGRATS ON DAT FIRST PLACE *****... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

cant wait for the picnic boy


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 17 2009, 07:44 PM~14798189
> *BORN TO DIE WATS THE DEAL FOOL EVERYTHING GOOD.......STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC  CONGRATS ON DAT FIRST PLACE *****... :biggrin:
> *


everything chilling ma ***** wats good with u hows everything


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 17 2009, 07:47 PM~14798214
> *everything chilling ma ***** wats good with u hows everything
> *



CHILLIN FOOL HEADING TO LAKELAND TOMORW TO GET A 90 BIG BODY LAC AWESOME SHAPE WHITE C IF I DROP SOME CENTER WHITE 4S ON DAT BITCH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 17 2009, 07:50 PM~14798244
> *CHILLIN FOOL HEADING TO LAKELAND TOMORW TO GET A 90 BIG BODY LAC AWESOME SHAPE WHITE C IF I DROP SOME CENTER WHITE 4S ON DAT BITCH.... :biggrin:
> *


str8 ma ***** u ready got rid off the cutdog


----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)

1998 Lincoln Towncar, has new 24" Dub Presidential Floaters, 3 - 15" Kicker L7's, 2 Kicker Digital 1500 watt amps, stock highs and mids, with outside speakers, 20" flip down tv, and pioneer touchscreen indash, car has only 50,603 miles on it, I'm looking to get 10,000 or might take a trade.. car is in Central Florida


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 17 2009, 07:52 PM~14798266
> *str8 ma ***** u ready got rid off the cutdog
> *



YEA DAT BITCH GON THEN I GOT A TOWNCAR ON 4S N DATS GONE TOMORW LETS C WAT HAPENS.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GDNITE MIAMI FEST.....TALK TOMORW BORN TO DIE..... :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 17 2009, 07:54 PM~14798293
> *YEA DAT BITCH GON THEN I GOT A TOWNCAR ON 4S N DATS GONE TOMORW LETS C WAT HAPENS.... :biggrin:
> *


str8 shit thats wats up :biggrin: im doing a lil something on the bike u might like ill send u a pic off it soon just train to get everything together u know for the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 17 2009, 07:57 PM~14798319
> *GDNITE MIAMI FEST.....TALK TOMORW BORN TO DIE..... :wave:
> *


ight ma ***** have a safe trip foo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, que bola wen u coming down foo


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin: ]


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

WE DO POWDER COATING


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

FT. MYERS CAR SHOW STRAIGHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB...............


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 17 2009, 11:01 PM~14798362
> *chichi on 13, que bola wen u coming down foo
> *


WAT DEY DO CUZ


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 17 2009, 08:44 AM~14791358
> *that shit is right by my crib... i am there!  :biggrin:
> *


look forward in seeing you there :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

holy shit a bunch of pictures 
SP lookin good, that white yukon towin looks hard as fuck


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ANYONE HAPPEN TO HAVE A JULY/AUGUST ISSUE OF RIDES THE ONE WIT THE YELLOW LAMBO ON THE COVER. I WILL BUY IT OFF OF YOU.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

1 TIME FOR DEM


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWIST1_@Aug 17 2009, 08:54 PM~14798283
> *1998 Lincoln Towncar, has new 24" Dub Presidential Floaters, 3 - 15" Kicker L7's, 2 Kicker Digital 1500 watt amps, stock highs and mids, with outside speakers, 20" flip down tv, and pioneer touchscreen indash, car has only 50,603 miles on it, I'm looking to get 10,000 or might take a trade.. car is in Central Florida
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to take it off your hands 
but im in texas


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Aug 17 2009, 09:13 PM~14799419
> *WAT DEY DO  CUZ
> *


aqui ma ***** chilling u know en la luchita hows the wip coming


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 17 2009, 07:44 PM~14798189
> *BORN TO DIE WATS THE DEAL FOOL EVERYTHING GOOD.......STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC  CONGRATS ON DAT FIRST PLACE *****... :biggrin:
> *


wat dey do *****, thank you dogg i didnt expect first place lol i thought i was gone get 3rd or 2nd. I thought fila was gone get first but fuck it dont matter all da trophies stay within the family you know, y que bola you got rid of dat lincoln yet .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Aug 17 2009, 09:11 PM~14799371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chichi good pictures *****!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning ppl!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE 14 INCH ZENITHS RIMS *ALL CHROME*, $700 OR $600 WITH NO ADAPTERS OR K/O.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I salute these ****** for no sleep and still hittin the show :biggrin: . Liquerd the fuck up 2 hrs of sleep and these boys still went :roflmao: .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Just put my 51 on 13s....
:biggrin: 



















And my 63 coming soon...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 09:16 AM~14802316
> *Just put my 51 on 13s....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Nice.

I guess it's safe to say you like blue cars.....lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yo laz im on the way to the shop if you want to meet me there....!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning ppl :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 18 2009, 07:54 AM~14802786
> *Good morning ppl :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING, MAMA! WHAT'S GOOD?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

hello everyone....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 08:38 AM~14803109
> *hello everyone....!
> *


WHOOOO... WHAT'S POPPIN'?!? :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

bike frame for sale... any one intrested...









only the frame is for sale


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 08:34 AM~14803068
> *GOOD MORNING, MAMA! WHAT'S GOOD?
> *


Nuthin ma here chillin.. Yo my bad about last nite but I got into a lil fight with brian so I told him 2 take me home.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Thought i post up some new pics of the new car i got, been lost from layitlow 
1959 Pontiac

















1966 beetle 
















1960 Dodge truck FOR SALE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 18 2009, 08:55 AM~14803280
> *Nuthin ma here chillin.. Yo my bad about last nite but I got into a lil fight with brian so I told him 2 take me home.
> *


I HEARD. SO, WHAT'S POPPIN' TONIGHT??!??!! LOL


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Selling the 24s there practiaclly new no scratches dents new 25 serires tires open to offers 








RIDES MAGAZINE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I like the look of the 13s 


> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 06:16 AM~14802316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:00 AM~14803343
> *I HEARD. SO, WHAT'S POPPIN' TONIGHT??!??!! LOL
> *


where's the party at ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

In my pants. But its gona b a short party


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuzzzz up ppl.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 09:00 AM~14803343
> *I HEARD. SO, WHAT'S POPPIN' TONIGHT??!??!! LOL
> *


Well the only thing that's good 2 do 2nite is play pool on 16th ave nd 44pl its ladies nite so its $6 an hr.. Lol.. 

If not we take the pachanga 2 flacos shop lol :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 18 2009, 10:19 AM~14803554
> *In my pants. But its gona b a short party
> *


Your a clown . Lmao


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lady ugly. Se ve que u have new friends.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, DRòN, monte24, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 18 2009, 09:28 AM~14803628
> *STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN,  DRòN, monte24, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: was up hoe
.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 18 2009, 10:02 AM~14803359
> *Selling the 24s there practiaclly new no scratches dents new 25 serires tires open to offers
> 
> 
> ...


please homie i no this is not cali but dam slap some 13 0r 14s on that 59
tight work


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 18 2009, 09:29 AM~14803657
> *please homie i no this is not cali but dam slap some 13 0r 14s on that 59
> tight work
> *


where be at now hector?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 18 2009, 09:19 AM~14803554
> *In my pants. But its gona b a short party
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 18 2009, 09:27 AM~14803626
> *lady ugly. Se ve que u have new friends.
> *


Monte24 se ve que ur ugly.. Don't be jealous that I have new friends.. Don't worry u'll always be my fave ugly friend :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Aug 18 2009, 09:29 AM~14803653
> *:wave:  was up hoe
> .
> *


chillin sucia wat u up 2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO`,~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ yo wats good


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 06:16 AM~14802316
> *Just put my 51 on 13s....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*born 2 die, mz lady d*. :wave: que bolon!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 18 2009, 09:19 AM~14803554
> *In my pants. But its gona b a short party
> *


short?!?!? daaaaaaamnnnn..that's kinda wak... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 18 2009, 09:39 AM~14803782
> *born 2 die, mz lady d. :wave: que bolon!
> *


chillin ma ninja


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 18 2009, 09:39 AM~14803782
> *born 2 die, mz lady d. :wave: que bolon!
> *


Wuts good?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 18 2009, 09:36 AM~14803746
> *ROLLIN TITO`,~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ yo wats good
> *


Wuz up!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 18 2009, 09:13 AM~14803484
> *where's the party at ?
> *


shiiiiit! that's what i am saaaaaaayiiiiiiinnnngggg!!!!

fuk it....party at king auto TONIGHT!!!! lol

coronas, stripper poles, and kiddie pools....... now THAT is a party! lmaoooo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 18 2009, 09:29 AM~14803657
> *please homie i no this is not cali but dam slap some 13 0r 14s on that 59
> tight work
> *


13s and 14s aint me had a lac on 14s been there done that going to put some nice 3 piece 22s  :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 09:46 AM~14803867
> *shiiiiit! that's what i am saaaaaaayiiiiiiinnnngggg!!!!
> 
> fuk it....party at king auto TONIGHT!!!! lol
> ...


Wuz up!! 
Count me in!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 09:46 AM~14803867
> *shiiiiit! that's what i am saaaaaaayiiiiiiinnnngggg!!!!
> 
> fuk it....party at king auto TONIGHT!!!! lol
> ...


 party at DOCTOR'S TOY STORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 18 2009, 09:31 AM~14803677
> *where be at now hector?
> *


whats up rod, got to pass by the new shop one of these days


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:46 AM~14803867
> *shiiiiit! that's what i am saaaaaaayiiiiiiinnnngggg!!!!
> 
> fuk it....party at king auto TONIGHT!!!! lol
> ...


lmfao . thats what im talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 09:49 AM~14803898
> *party at DOCTOR'S TOY STORE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...I WISHHHHH! :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 18 2009, 09:48 AM~14803882
> *Wuz up!!
> Count me in!!
> *


SUP, OMAR?!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So its set pachanga at the shop 2nite lol..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:16 AM~14804092
> *LOL...I WISHHHHH! :cheesy:
> *


don't worry next tuesday meeting ima sit with ROB and BOB


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:30 AM~14804254
> *don't worry next tuesday meeting ima sit with ROB and BOB
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 18 2009, 10:01 AM~14803995
> *lmfao . thats what im talking about  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oye asere get to work........ :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 06:16 AM~14802316
> *Just put my 51 on 13s....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hey i like them rims :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:31 AM~14804263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhh helllllllll nooooooooo...lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:33 AM~14804286
> *ohhhhhhhhhh helllllllll nooooooooo...lmfao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


bwahahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:17 AM~14804104
> *SUP, OMAR?!
> *


Chillin!! :420: :420:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:31 AM~14804263
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:36 AM~14804315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:44 AM~14804412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i luv eating







:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:45 AM~14804430
> *i luv eating
> 
> 
> ...


U got the munchies *****


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 18 2009, 10:54 AM~14804533
> *U got the munchies *****
> *


lmfao only if you knew pimpen.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:45 AM~14804430
> *i luv eating
> 
> 
> ...


ur a fat ass.... don't worry.... so am i 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

SUP EVERY1 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:55 AM~14804554
> *ur a fat ass.... don't worry.... so am i
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and frijoles. :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:55 AM~14804549
> *lmfao only if you knew pimpen.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:57 AM~14804569
> *and frijoles. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

tito...eastside....what's up?!?!?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 06:16 AM~14802316
> *Just put my 51 on 13s....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


that shit is nice :cheesy:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 02:01 PM~14804611
> *tito...eastside....what's up?!?!?
> *


SUP LEXX :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, LeXxTaCy, 95rangeron14z,  ROLLIN TITO, Que la verga LOCO
:wave: :wave: :wave: que bola


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

wht good mia fest wht ya homies up to :wave: :wave:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey rollin tito hopefully da 79 will b juiced by da picnic homie workin on it 2 pump setup


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 18 2009, 12:32 PM~14804272
> *hey i like them rims  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie. Told u I got all anxious and put them right when I got to the shop...lol.. Let me know if u need anything my shop doors are always open


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 18 2009, 10:55 AM~14804549
> *lmfao only if you knew pimpen.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:58 AM~14804579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA TU SABES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 18 2009, 11:44 AM~14805094
> *YA TU SABES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wheres da hang out 2 nite?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 11:23 AM~14804885
> *Thanks homie. Told u I got all anxious and put them right when I got to the shop...lol.. Let me know if u need anything my shop doors are always open
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 18 2009, 09:53 AM~14803934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you just now found that picture ......

hit me up later fool let's get rid of those wheels you have on the 59 , time to upgrade .


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 11:01 AM~14804611
> *tito...eastside....what's up?!?!?
> *


dam 50 lines later i got remembered..lol hi


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 18 2009, 11:05 AM~14804654
> *caprice ridah, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, LeXxTaCy, 95rangeron14z,  ROLLIN TITO, Que la verga LOCO
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  que bola
> *


sup pimp!


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Aug 17 2009, 09:03 PM~14797568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics ralph


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 18 2009, 12:49 PM~14805777
> *dam 50 lines later i got remembered..lol hi
> *


LOL..U ALWAYS HIDING N SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 12:59 PM~14805887
> *LOL..U ALWAYS HIDING N SHIT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol wats the point in being visable if im not wanted around :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito que bola


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 18 2009, 01:04 PM~14805944
> *lol wats the point in being visable if im not wanted around :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont go emo on us ***** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 18 2009, 01:07 PM~14805965
> *dont go emo on us ***** :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol never i was just qouting tu socia according to her im not liked by anyone!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 18 2009, 01:06 PM~14805958
> *tito que bola
> *


sup fool! im trying to call u!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 18 2009, 01:08 PM~14805977
> *lol never i was just qouting tu socia according to her im not liked by anyone!!
> *


lol de pinga :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 18 2009, 01:09 PM~14805983
> *sup fool! im trying to call u!!!
> *


metro dont like me :biggrin: they disco ma shit hit me up on the pm


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 18 2009, 01:09 PM~14805984
> *lol de pinga  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oso, torta were u ****** at lets run a game today


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 03:20 PM~14806073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 01:20 PM~14806073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awsome old skool


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

luvin dem cheesy as d's


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 18 2009, 03:29 PM~14806178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



a when u wanna sell the coupe holla at me


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 01:20 PM~14806073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u gotta bring one bak foo like the ur old green one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 01:48 PM~14806403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh man fukin beautiful all there is to say :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 03:48 PM~14806403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 01:48 PM~14806403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 02:00 PM~14806509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YEA BOY


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 04:00 PM~14806509
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 04:00 PM~14806509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that looks like ross' old shit clean


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 18 2009, 02:17 PM~14806650
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: that looks like ross' old shit clean
> *


NAW THATS MA BOYS FROM SECOND TO NONE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 02:00 PM~14806509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dead ass batteries i bet :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Got a question. I called Black Magic today and they told me there is a distributer for them in Miami. they just opened the account. Does anyone know what shop it is? 

Thanks, HUES......


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Aug 18 2009, 05:27 PM~14806770
> *Got a question. I called Black Magic today and they told me there is a distributer for them in Miami. they just opened the account. Does anyone know what shop it is?
> 
> Thanks, HUES......
> *


KING AUTO HYDRAULICS..IM ALMOST SURE


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 05:27 PM~14806768
> *dead ass batteries i bet :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


U DONT HAVE ANY PICS OF THE BOWLING BALL 72 FROM WAY BACK :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 18 2009, 04:20 PM~14806679
> *NAW THATS MA BOYS FROM SECOND TO NONE
> *


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 18 2009, 02:31 PM~14806823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 18 2009, 05:31 PM~14806823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COJONES AHI SI QUE HAY PARA TODO EL MUNDO..


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 18 2009, 04:32 PM~14806830
> *COJONES AHI SI QUE HAY PARA TODO EL MUNDO..
> *




HELL YEA HOMIE Y SOBRA


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 18 2009, 04:32 PM~14806830
> *COJONES AHI SI QUE HAY PARA TODO EL MUNDO..
> *


thats a huddle i wouldnt mind being in the middle of :biggrin:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 18 2009, 02:29 PM~14806790
> *KING AUTO HYDRAULICS..IM ALMOST SURE
> *


thats Hectors shop?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 18 2009, 01:04 PM~14805944
> *lol wats the point in being visable if im not wanted around :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O SHIT...HOLD UP...LEMME GET MY VIOLIN :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 04:39 PM~14806902
> *O SHIT...HOLD UP...LEMME GET MY VIOLIN :biggrin:
> *



















here ya go


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 02:39 PM~14806902
> *O SHIT...HOLD UP...LEMME GET MY VIOLIN :biggrin:
> *


while ur at it get the knife y cortate las venas!!! lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Armando84, EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, DANNY305, LeXxTaCy, bung, bigchevysandbusas*, rollin-orange
* :wave: :wave: sup danny u forget the poor? lol


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Aug 18 2009, 02:27 PM~14806770
> *Got a question. I called Black Magic today and they told me there is a distributer for them in Miami. they just opened the account. Does anyone know what shop it is?
> 
> Thanks, HUES......
> *


K I N G - A U T O - B A B Y


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Aug 18 2009, 02:38 PM~14806890
> *thats Hectors shop?
> *


no danny shop :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Aug 18 2009, 02:38 PM~14806890
> *thats Hectors shop?
> *


IT IS. DAMN?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 18 2009, 02:31 PM~14806823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIME TO CRANK UP THE MOTOR BOAT :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP DANNY WUT IT DO


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 18 2009, 02:57 PM~14807116
> *SUP DANNY WUT IT DO
> *


CHILLIN PIMP AT THE SHOP


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

IM SWING BY THERE TROMMOROW I NEED 2 BLOWPROOF SEALS..U GONNA BE THERE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 18 2009, 03:00 PM~14807151
> *IM SWING BY THERE TROMMOROW I NEED 2 BLOWPROOF SEALS..U GONNA BE THERE
> *


GGEAH


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Any hangouts 2morrow ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 03:48 PM~14806403
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful pic nice meeting you homie....


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 02:48 PM~14806403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:58 AM~14804579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Really.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 18 2009, 06:17 AM~14802318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 95rangeron14z, *Magik007*

whats up sir


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 06:41 PM~14808456
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 95rangeron14z, Magik007
> 
> ...


Dimelo, The New ride looking Nice !! My dad told me some time back "Oye Javier se compro un Carro Viejisimo Que Esta Enpingado" LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 18 2009, 06:45 PM~14808483
> *Dimelo, The New ride looking Nice !! My dad told me some time back "Oye Javier se compro un Carro Viejisimo Que Esta Enpingado" LOL :biggrin:
> *


Lol.. U gotta pass by and see the new shop...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Magik007, ROLLIN TITO

Whats good............................ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 18 2009, 02:27 PM~14806768
> *dead ass batteries i bet :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


dat shit was dead ass fuck lol :yessad:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 18 2009, 04:52 PM~14808583
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Magik007, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> Whats good............................ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup steve-o!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 02:23 PM~14807438
> *beautiful pic nice meeting you homie....
> *


nice meeting you too....sorry i missed you at the majestics but i made up for it....! glad you enjoyed....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 18 2009, 05:47 PM~14809049
> *nice meeting you too....sorry i missed you at the majestics but i made up for it....! glad you enjoyed....!
> *


sup **** wats going on


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)

FINE ASS HOES


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING AUTO_@Aug 18 2009, 06:12 PM~14809336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 18 2009, 04:52 PM~14808583
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Magik007, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> Whats good............................ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC, :wave:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

DAMN nice jay's
















It's gotta be the shoes.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 18 2009, 06:45 PM~14809784
> *DAMN nice jay's
> 
> 
> ...


shit dem 14`s are sweet but that ass is a sugar ball :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, GALO1111, :wave: :wave: yooooooooooooo wats good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANY HANGOUTS TOMORROW...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

JohnnyBoy, LOWinFLA, *Tru2DaGame*, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, 86 monte

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Aug 18 2009, 03:38 PM~14806890
> *thats Hectors shop?
> *


i never was the owner or the boss at kings auto i just 
help the homies out at first ? wish them the best


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

24x9 STRADA PLATES,275/25/24 TIRES,BOUGHT FEB.2009 I HAVE RECEIPT ASKING $2000 
LOCATED IN CENTRAL FLORIDA

E-MAIL ME FOR FASTER RESPONSE

[email protected]

I WILL TRY AND GET NEW PICTURES THIS WEEKEND WHEN I WASH THE CAR....IT HAS BEEN RAINING ALOT HERE SORRY


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Aug 19 2009, 06:55 AM~14814297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wats going on!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

nothing at the present moment....! whats good with you....?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wuz up ppl


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO, Who Productions, monte24, :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 19 2009, 07:27 AM~14814477
> *nothing at the present moment....! whats good with you....?
> *


shit carless..lol


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

TITO... U WANT TO LOAN ME YOUR WATER PUMP


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 19 2009, 07:36 AM~14814543
> *TITO... U WANT TO LOAN ME YOUR WATER PUMP
> *


***** aint no loaning here! lol its 33 dollars at advance brand new!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

damn....im just gettiaround to moving....im talking to this girl on myspace that wants to model....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 19 2009, 07:43 AM~14814597
> *damn....im just gettiaround to moving....im talking to this girl on myspace that wants to model....!
> *


getting around to moving?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 , ROLLIN TITO , Who Productions , MACKIN305 , monte24 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah...and im waitn on laz'z as to get up and moving....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 19 2009, 07:52 AM~14814646
> *yeah...and im waitn on laz'z as to get up and moving....!
> *


im lost but ok!



Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ wats good girl!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

me and laz have something plannd for today....i just noticed that the keyboard was messing up...!LOL...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 19 2009, 07:52 AM~14814646
> *yeah...and im waitn on laz'z as to get up and moving....!
> *


***** im up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Chicken and Beer....?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 19 2009, 08:03 AM~14814717
> *Chicken and Beer....?
> *


lol :biggrin: u already know


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 19 2009, 07:55 AM~14814666
> *me and laz have something plannd for today....i just noticed that the keyboard was messing up...!LOL...!
> *


good for u!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING, LAYITLOW-ERS :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 08:07 AM~14814741
> *GOOD MORNING, LAYITLOW-ERS :biggrin:
> *


wats good ma hows everything


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 19 2009, 08:13 AM~14814783
> *wats good ma hows everything
> *


EVERYTHING IS STR8...CAN'T COMPLAIN... N U??


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 08:07 AM~14814741
> *GOOD MORNING, LAYITLOW-ERS :biggrin:
> *


Wut it do ma!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 08:14 AM~14814790
> *EVERYTHING IS STR8...CAN'T COMPLAIN... N U??
> *


same just viben :biggrin: :biggrin: u know


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 19 2009, 08:16 AM~14814807
> *Wut it do ma!
> *


AQUI...WORKING :angry: ...LOL... HOW'S THE LITTLE MAN? HE IS ADORABLE!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BROWARD CUSTOMS HANGOUT SAT. 28 
















:wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 08:26 AM~14814892
> *AQUI...WORKING  :angry: ...LOL... HOW'S THE LITTLE MAN? HE IS ADORABLE!!!
> *


He's good he's here being a pain in my ass but I guess that's the beauty of terrible 2's lol..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ROLLIN TITO, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, carlows :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 18 2009, 09:22 PM~14811847
> *i never was the owner or the boss at kings auto i just
> help the homies out at first ? wish them the best
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

throw back....











:cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Where r we gona hang out at 2 day


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 19 2009, 09:01 AM~14815178
> *throw back....
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 09:07 AM~14814741
> *GOOD MORNING, LAYITLOW-ERS :biggrin:
> *


 A U .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24
WHATS THE DEAL ....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz uppp acere consorte


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 19 2009, 09:18 AM~14815376
> *A U .
> *


OYEEEEEEEEE!!!!! QUE VOLA, AMIGITO?!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 19 2009, 09:19 AM~14815387
> *Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,  monte24
> WHATS THE DEAL ....
> *


que bola cuz hows everything


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 19 2009, 08:34 AM~14814522
> *shit carless..lol
> *


you lie homie u said your ride was for sale and did you fix you ball joint
i sean you guys stuck by reds :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

MONTE, TITO! WASSSSSUUUUUUUUPPPPP?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 10:26 AM~14815474
> *OYEEEEEEEEE!!!!! QUE VOLA, AMIGITO?!
> *


at work . :'(


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 19 2009, 10:27 AM~14815483
> *que bola cuz hows everything
> *


good on the grind . and u ????


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

lexxtacy the lowrider girl what the deal you(954)


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 19 2009, 09:29 AM~14815503
> *you lie homie  u said your ride was for sale and did you fix you ball joint
> i sean you guys stuck by reds :0
> *


wtf do i had to lie about hector? im carless cuz i dont want the car im selling the car and no im not fixing the car they can take it like that homie. 2k obo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 09:32 AM~14815536
> *MONTE, TITO! WASSSSSUUUUUUUUPPPPP?!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


sup lil mama


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 19 2009, 09:34 AM~14815553
> *good on the grind . and u ????
> *


en la misma luchita ma ***** oye ima c wen i pass by the shop to c if i order the forks for the bike to a pump on the bitch


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 19 2009, 09:19 AM~14815387
> *Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,  monte24
> WHATS THE DEAL ....
> *


Wuts good flaco


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 19 2009, 10:38 AM~14815612
> *wtf do i had to lie about hector? im carless cuz i dont want the car im selling the car and no im not fixing the car they can take it like that homie. 2k obo
> *


cheep price i feel you


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Crapy day


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 19 2009, 09:18 AM~14815376
> *A U .
> *


O MENG!!! I WANNA LEAVE WORK ALREADY...FUKKK!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 08:07 AM~14814741
> *GOOD MORNING, LAYITLOW-ERS :biggrin:
> *


wus crackin :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WUUUT IT DO :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly I still don't know wut ur status 4 2nite is gonna be.. 

Vanilla :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

WUUUT IT DO :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

lalo22, KING AUTO, JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, ROLLIN TITO
showin yall some mia love


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 19 2009, 11:52 AM~14815817
> *lalo22, KING AUTO, JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, ROLLIN TITO
> showin yall some mia love
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 19 2009, 09:52 AM~14815817
> *lalo22, KING AUTO, JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, ROLLIN TITO
> showin yall some mia love
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 19 2009, 11:01 AM~14815178
> *throw back....
> 
> 
> ...



lmao!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 19 2009, 10:41 AM~14815661
> *Wuts good flaco
> *


how u doin


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 10:47 AM~14815741
> *:biggrin:
> 
> O MENG!!! I WANNA LEAVE WORK ALREADY...FUKKK!
> *


me 2 and i just got here


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 19 2009, 09:52 AM~14815817
> *lalo22, KING AUTO, JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, ROLLIN TITO
> showin yall some mia love
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

whats up Miami :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 10 2009, 08:10 PM~14728679
> *
> *




ONE MORE TIME...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 19 2009, 10:06 AM~14815936
> *how u doin
> *


Good.. Bored... miami fest is so blah


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: KING AUTO, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lalo22, ripsta85 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SO WHOS GOING TO THE PICNIC....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 10:42 AM~14816307
> *SO WHOS GOING TO THE PICNIC....
> *


hope to see everyone out there


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

YEA ME TOO BUT SINCE ITS A LONG WEEKEND I KNO PPL GOING OUTTA TOWNSO POST UP IF U RIDIN TO THE PICNIC...IM THERE


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 19 2009, 10:06 AM~14815936
> *how u doin
> *


yoo flaco i need help to change my Serpentine belt  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 19 2009, 10:46 AM~14816347
> *yoo flaco i need help to change my Serpentine belt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ILL LICK HER ARM PIT :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING AUTO_@Aug 19 2009, 10:40 AM~14816285
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: KING AUTO, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lalo22, ripsta85 :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


what's crack-a-lackin'??? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING AUTO_@Aug 19 2009, 10:52 AM~14816414
> *ILL LICK HER ARM PIT :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


lol....i bet! sweaty grajo n all...huh?!??! lmaooooo!


----------



## KING AUTO (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 10:57 AM~14816452
> *lol....i bet! sweaty grajo n all...huh?!??! lmaooooo!
> *


QUE RRRICOO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING AUTO_@Aug 19 2009, 11:00 AM~14816484
> *QUE RRRICOO
> *


hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nawwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!! lmaooooooooooooo!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING AUTO_@Aug 19 2009, 10:40 AM~14816285
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: KING AUTO, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lalo22, ripsta85 :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


Wuts poppin?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Soooo there's nuthin poppin 2nite? I guess it was a bad idea 2 take off wednesday hangouts :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Whats the best clubs to hit in miami, im plannin on goin there next summer. And where to get the best seafood at..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 19 2009, 11:29 AM~14816819
> *Whats the best clubs to hit in miami, im plannin on goin there next summer. And where to get the best seafood at..
> *


shit homey u got a stip down at the beach full off clubs were ever u look u got one


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 19 2009, 10:57 AM~14816452
> *lol....i bet! sweaty grajo n all...huh?!??! lmaooooo!
> *


tu sabe that u like that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tru6lu305
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 19 2009, 11:45 AM~14816984
> *LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tru6lu305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP! HOW ARE YA?!?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 19 2009, 11:45 AM~14816984
> *LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, tru6lu305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuts good? :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

OYE THIS SHIT IS DEAD 2DAY


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady uglyyyy.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 19 2009, 09:52 AM~14815817
> *lalo22, KING AUTO, JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, ROLLIN TITO
> showin yall some mia love
> *


sup cuzzo hows life treating u?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 19 2009, 12:10 PM~14817266
> *Lady uglyyyy.
> *


Monte uglyyyyy


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Dre :wave: 

Its sucks that there's no wednesday hangouts


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 PM~14808570
> *Lol.. U gotta pass by and see the new shop...
> *


PM mr the address, I've been lost lately studying for my state board :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 PM~14808583
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Magik007, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> Whats good............................ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sssstttteeeeeevvvveeeee, see you at the meeting this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

<<<<Drunk Ass Fuck at Chillis right NOW


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

my new toy


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 19 2009, 02:49 PM~14817764
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> ...



NICE ..WUT U GOT PLANNED FOR IT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Soooooo wuts good ppl?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

JuiCeD XtReMe , STREETSOFDADECC

:wave:


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 19 2009, 01:05 PM~14817919
> *JuiCeD XtReMe , STREETSOFDADECC
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 19 2009, 12:49 PM~14817764
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> ...


llamame loco


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 19 2009, 02:49 PM~14817764
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice purchase whiteboy, I'll bring by those rocker panels this Saturday, have my booty kit ready.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 19 2009, 03:49 PM~14817764
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats what Im talking about


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 19 2009, 12:49 PM~14817764
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> ...


homie give this car a home and put it in the game it use to be mine before i trade it


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 03:55 PM~14817824
> *NICE ..WUT U GOT PLANNED FOR IT
> *











part 2


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 19 2009, 03:47 PM~14817740
> *<<<<Drunk Ass Fuck at Chillis right NOW
> *


 :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 19 2009, 04:36 PM~14818221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 19 2009, 03:36 PM~14818221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A BIG BODY 93...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Armando84, rollin-orange, Born 2 Die, sparky94, INKSTINCT003, 305low, ROLLIN TITO

sup


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*JuiCeD XtReMe*
Whats good homie...you got tham A-arms yet...I wann see that crazy lock up


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 04:01 PM~14818498
> *JuiCeD XtReMe
> Whats good homie...you got tham A-arms yet...I wann see that crazy lock up
> *



nah not yet homie....money is tight right now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 05:02 PM~14818501
> *nah not yet homie....money is tight right now
> *


str8 thats cool.....Im on the same page.....keep me updated


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

fosho...sup wit ur whip n e updates


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 05:03 PM~14818514
> *fosho...sup wit ur whip n e updates
> *


I gott even out 3 of the doors than primer it again(2k primer)the rite way this time....get a front bumper than paint


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 19 2009, 04:58 PM~14818471
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A BIG BODY 93...
> 
> 
> ...


that car came from port saint lucie why you selling it already.............


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 05:09 PM~14818575
> *:thumbsup:
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


THANKZ


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ready to close the deal get at me ppl 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14818750


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,
=STILL FOR SALE=
CALL TITO AT 786-277-8982 FOR MORE INFORMATION


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Aug 19 2009, 04:45 PM~14818922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Aug 19 2009, 05:45 PM~14818922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post some interior pics


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 19 2009, 03:46 PM~14819532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my old tahoe looks good .. congrats


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE 14 INCH ZENITHS RIMS ALL CHROME, $700 OR $600 WITH NO ADAPTERS OR K/O.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 19 2009, 12:47 PM~14817740
> *<<<<Drunk Ass Fuck at Chillis right NOW
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :420: Thats how shit gets done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 19 2009, 06:41 PM~14820086
> *:biggrin:  :h5:  :420: Thats how shit gets done!!!  :biggrin:
> *



LMAO !!! You know It :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

~CONTRACT KILLER~


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 01:58 PM~14818472
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Armando84, rollin-orange, Born 2 Die, sparky94, INKSTINCT003, 305low, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 19 2009, 05:38 PM~14820679
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


sup cornball


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

*tito was up*


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

whats poppin 2nite?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Aug 19 2009, 06:16 PM~14821074
> *tito was up
> *


que bola!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

anything goin on tonite?


----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 19 2009, 06:22 PM~14821132
> *anything goin on tonite?
> *


HOWDY TITO ITS ME BURRITO !


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 10:42 AM~14816307
> *SO WHOS GOING TO THE PICNIC....
> *


BROWARD CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE ! :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 19 2009, 05:58 PM~14820885
> *sup cornball
> *


que bola cherna


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

59IMPALAon24s, KING LINCOLN, HOLY MARQUIS, LANNGA305, EL PROFESOR!!!, Made You A Hater, ripsta85


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

, RoLLiN ShReK

SUP FOOL


----------



## chevyboy2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

FOR SALE 1996 cadi sedan deville ,ALL orignal super clean in and out.. wood grain dash, cold ac orignal chrome cadi rims power eveything.. 6k hids $3100 obo (305)790-0507.. need 2 sell asap please leaving outta da state and have no use for it any more. I can't take it me....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN BURRITO_@Aug 19 2009, 06:29 PM~14821204
> *HOWDY TITO ITS ME BURRITO !
> *


aye homie i dont know wat the fuck u doing but u need to get rid of Rollin off ur name *****!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS








28'S


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:15 PM~14822347
> *MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


FCK THATS TIGHT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 11:16 PM~14822368
> *FCK THATS TIGHT
> *


Yes sir...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP DANNY HOWS THE RIDE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE+Aug 18 2009, 01:20 PM~14806073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bring some of that exclusive lime green shit u had last meeting :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TRYMEBITCH


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 09:59 PM~14822923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 20 2009, 12:14 AM~14823094
> *what color is this?
> *


It looks babyblue :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:52 PM~14822831
> *TRYMEBITCH
> 
> 
> ...


this picture is soooo bad. :uh: sick ass angle

sup watson, havent talked to you in a minute son.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 08:59 PM~14822923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 19 2009, 02:58 PM~14818471
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A BIG BODY 93...
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 20 2009, 12:17 AM~14823134
> *this picture is soooo bad.  :uh: sick ass angle
> 
> sup watson, havent talked to you in a minute son.
> *


Chilling homie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 09:58 PM~14823620
> *Chilling homie
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 20 2009, 01:03 AM~14823659
> *  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats good ricky!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 20 2009, 01:07 AM~14823711
> *FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> 
> ...


DOC...YOU GOING TO KILL YOURSELF ONCE YOU SALE IT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14823669
> *:biggrin: whats good ricky!!!!!
> *


jus kickin it. Its been my birthday since midnight so Im jus drinkin a few beers and rollin a ball bat


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 20 2009, 12:09 AM~14823735
> *DOC...YOU GOING TO KILL YOURSELF ONCE YOU SALE IT
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Aug 20 2009, 01:14 AM~14823815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:52 PM~14822831
> *TRYMEBITCH
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

friend got this new Lincoln today....


who ever thought new leather could smell so goood :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:59 PM~14822923
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS JUST LIKE LAC OF RESPECT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 19 2009, 12:49 PM~14817764
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U DO TO THIS ONE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOORRRRRNIIIIIIIIIINNNNGGGG, FELLOW LAYITLOW-ERS :biggrin:   

WHAT'S CRACKIN'?!?!?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 08:20 AM~14825387
> *GOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOORRRRRNIIIIIIIIIINNNNGGGG, FELLOW LAYITLOW-ERS :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT'S CRACKIN'?!?!?
> *



SUP SEXXI ...HOW U DOOINN??


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Lowridergame305,.....
SUP ***** U JUICED THAT HONDA YET??


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:26 AM~14825415
> *Lowridergame305,.....
> SUP ***** U JUICED THAT HONDA YET??
> *



oye cayate cojoneeee lol :biggrin: COMING SOON might be ready for the king auto opening lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up my ppl


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

sup :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:26 AM~14825411
> *SUP SEXXI ...HOW U DOOINN??
> *


CHILLIN' IN DA CUT....LOL... I AM GOOD, HERE AT MI TRABAJO. HOW R U?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 06:30 AM~14825445
> *Wuz up my ppl
> *


QUE BOLA, ASERE? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*1 BAD LIL BITCH*

no lo creo lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 20 2009, 06:39 AM~14825473
> **1 BAD LIL BITCH*
> 
> no lo creo lol
> *


SIIIIIIIII!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Alex wut u guyz end up doin last night


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy B day.............TOMMY


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 20 2009, 06:45 AM~14825505
> *Happy B day.............TOMMY
> *


 hno: im getting old !


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 20 2009, 08:45 AM~14825505
> *Happy B day.............TOMMY
> *


X2


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 07:03 AM~14825593
> *X2
> *


THANKS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GALO1111, LeXxTaCy
:wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 07:41 AM~14825484
> *SIIIIIIIII!!!! :biggrin:
> *


next time put a white top on it looks better than the blue you can not see you feel me :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 06:42 AM~14825490
> *Alex wut u guyz end up doin last night
> *



TACO BELL ND THEN TO CHECKERZ


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

When r u gona start. Putin da s10 arms. On da honda?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 09:31 AM~14825719
> *When r u gona start. Putin da s10 arms.  On da honda?
> *



LOL..I GOT SOME FOR SALE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 07:31 AM~14825719
> *When r u gona start. Putin da s10 arms.  On da honda?
> *



SHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

jus got a 88' 2 door cutt piks coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMMY .....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 20 2009, 07:10 AM~14825624
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GALO1111, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 20 2009, 07:25 AM~14825693
> *next time put a white top on it looks better than the blue you can not see you feel me :biggrin:
> *


lmao!!!! oyeee.....ur baddd!!!!!!

what's up, hectorrrr!?! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Buenas nargas fellow lay it lowers!! :biggrin: flaco did u get yhat pic of me new toy?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn...... full house!!!!



SUP, PPL?!?! 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

10 Members: LeXxTaCy, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Who Productions, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, monte24



hello 2 u all!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts happenin? 4real this is deed up epaaaaa.. Hopefully the boredomness that has been on this shit 4 the past couple dayz goes away! 

Happy bday Tommy  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 07:56 AM~14825873
> *10 Members: LeXxTaCy, ELEGANCECC96, 06hemiram, Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Who Productions, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, monte24
> hello 2 u all!
> *


Lol whats up lexx,my ***** flaco,monte,lowrider?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 20 2009, 08:01 AM~14825899
> *Wuts happenin? 4real this is deed up epaaaaa.. Hopefully the boredomness that has been on this shit 4 the past couple dayz goes away!
> 
> Happy bday Tommy  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


X 305 X 954 :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

I need hectors number? any 1 got it


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

SUP EVERY1 :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 20 2009, 08:10 AM~14825980
> *I need hectors number? any 1 got it
> *


Whats up homie?! I can get it for u


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady uglynesssss. Ur a sellll out wow.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

esto esta de pipi hoy...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ooyyee monte,ques eso de "hoes" counting spokes? Que hoes ni hoes


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

las locas.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike u told every body about the party in ur house this sat


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 19 2009, 10:47 PM~14822772
> *  brandy and evrything gold! grandhustle part 2!!
> bring some of that exclusive lime green shit u had last meeting :biggrin:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:  I got you


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Any one got a continental kit pm me


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 08:33 AM~14826208
> *Mike u told every body about the party in ur house this sat
> *


Lmao,ssshhhhhhh!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 20 2009, 09:02 AM~14826506
> *Lmao,ssshhhhhhh!!
> *



HEY QUE CLASSE SINGADO EL CHIQUITO ESTE MIJITOO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

respect ur elders


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 09:15 AM~14826583
> *respect ur elders
> *


Lmao,que clase de tipo :cheesy:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

QUE GANA TENGO PARA MAMAR BOYO








:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:22 AM~14826642
> *QUE GANA TENGO PARA MAMAR BOYO
> 
> 
> ...


Oye que bola con esta cochinada? Lol.. 

Anywhoooooo wuts good?


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:49 AM~14825829
> *jus got a 88' 2 door cutt piks coming soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


need a shoot? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 11:22 AM~14826642
> *QUE GANA TENGO PARA MAMAR BOYO
> 
> 
> ...


btw, 

getting head > giving head  

just letting you know homie


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Cadillac 305 ur truck is nice.. My man fell in love with the truck.. U should've stunned on them guys last nite u kno the dorks that were "stunnin" on all of us with their stock vehicles lol.. Stock ass monte tryin my mans crown vic lmao


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Lowridergame305, GRAND HUSTLE, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, hawaiian punch, carlows, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, ELEGANCECC96, Born 2 Die, monte24, elitecustoms

GRANDHUSTLE NEEDS TO GET ON HIS GRIND ON THAT HONDA COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 20 2009, 11:29 AM~14826696
> *Cadillac 305 ur truck is nice.. My man fell in love with the truck.. U should've stunned on them guys last nite u kno the dorks that were "stunnin" on all of us with their stock vehicles lol.. Stock ass monte tryin my mans crown vic lmao
> *



the truck isnt mine, im coming out soon w. something. but yeah what they did was pretty immature, just heating up a nice ass chill spot. 

anyhow, truck is for sale for 5 stacks 

wasuh lmk im down to take better pics of the crown vic, just i dint want to throw pics w.o asking ya get me?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats good 99lincoln?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:22 AM~14826642
> *QUE GANA TENGO PARA MAMAR BOYO
> 
> 
> ...


PERO, QUE ES ESTOOOOOOOO!?!?!?!? LMAO!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:22 AM~14826642
> *QUE GANA TENGO PARA MAMAR BOYO
> 
> 
> ...


Alabado!!! :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 20 2009, 09:22 AM~14826642
> *QUE GANA TENGO PARA MAMAR BOYO
> 
> 
> ...


eso no se ve todo los dia :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 20 2009, 09:32 AM~14826726
> *the truck isnt mine, im coming out soon w. something. but yeah what they did was pretty immature, just heating up a nice ass chill spot.
> 
> anyhow, truck is for sale for 5 stacks
> ...


Ok so ur the tall guy that was takin the pics? Well yes my bf is ok with that he wouldn't mind


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Me entro ganas de comer un pan con tortilla


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 20 2009, 11:40 AM~14826808
> *Ok so ur the tall guy that was takin the pics? Well yes my bf is ok with that he wouldn't mind
> *


yeah that tall guy :h5: lol fasho ill let you know wasuh next time


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 20 2009, 12:26 PM~14826670
> *need a shoot?  :biggrin:
> *


lols naw not yett itz on primer after i paint it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 20 2009, 09:43 AM~14826834
> *yeah that tall guy  :h5:  lol fasho ill let you know wasuh next time
> *


Okie dokie :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

lady ugly has any of these ppl seen u in the daylight?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 10:00 AM~14827004
> *lady ugly has any of these ppl seen u in the daylight?
> *


WHAT A JERK! :no:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

wats up everyone


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 01:02 PM~14827031
> *WHAT A JERK!  :no:
> *


sup lexx :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 10:02 AM~14827031
> *WHAT A JERK!  :no:
> *


Dats mean


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 10:09 AM~14827113
> *Dats mean
> *


LOL...YEEEEAAA, UR MEAN TO LADY D!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 20 2009, 10:04 AM~14827059
> *sup lexx :biggrin:
> *


SUP?!?! HOW ARE U DOING 2DAY?


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 20 2009, 09:29 AM~14826696
> *Cadillac 305 ur truck is nice.. My man fell in love with the truck.. U should've stunned on them guys last nite u kno the dorks that were "stunnin" on all of us with their stock vehicles lol.. Stock ass monte tryin my mans crown vic lmao
> *


dont forget the guy riding bitch talkin shit lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OMAR.... HOW ARE U?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats craccin...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 10:00 AM~14827004
> *lady ugly has any of these ppl seen u in the daylight?
> *


Yes they have :biggrin: 

Pero si te ven vomitan y cojen tremendo dolor de barriga hasta fiebre.. Basically the swine flu... nd nightmares 2 top it off!


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 01:11 PM~14827136
> *SUP?!?! HOW ARE U DOING 2DAY?
> *


GOOD GOOD U? uffin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 20 2009, 10:12 AM~14827145
> *4 PUMPS 4/S 300.00 2 REDS AND 2 CCE
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the 2 reds and batteries homie


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Aug 20 2009, 10:11 AM~14827137
> *dont forget the guy riding bitch talkin shit lmao
> *


Yea lmfao!


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 20 2009, 01:12 PM~14827145
> *4 PUMPS 4/S 300.00 2 REDS AND 2 CCE
> 
> 
> ...


KAN U HOLD EM DOWN 4 LIKE A WEEK OR SO??? i WANT EM :cheesy:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 10:12 AM~14827144
> *OMAR.... HOW ARE U?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *


Im good! Workin hard :420: :420: :biggrin: 
What about yourself?


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 20 2009, 10:14 AM~14827159
> *Yea lmfao!
> *


what a night lmao


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 09:29 PM~14822540
> *SUP DANNY HOWS THE RIDE
> *


chillin puto!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yea I got 2 15'z kicker cvr with a 2500 watt amp (orion) for $350 pm me 4 more info


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

pumps, pumps, and more pumps...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 20 2009, 10:13 AM~14827152
> *GOOD GOOD U? uffin:
> *


I'M DOING GREAT, THANX! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 20 2009, 10:15 AM~14827172
> *Im good! Workin hard  :420:  :420:  :biggrin:
> What about yourself?
> *


I AM DOING WELL... BUSINESS DOING GOOD? I NEED TO PASS BY THE SHOP ONE OF THESE DAYS! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

balla pa que relajen un poco


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 20 2009, 10:40 AM~14827404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOO WAYYYYY! LOL


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 20 2009, 11:45 AM~14826858
> *lols naw not yett itz on primer after i paint it
> *



fasho let me know homie real talk


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 10:35 AM~14827353
> *I AM DOING WELL... BUSINESS DOING GOOD? I NEED TO PASS BY THE SHOP ONE OF THESE DAYS! :biggrin:
> *


Its good! Yes you do!! Tomorrow for Happy Hour?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 10:43 AM~14827438
> *NOOOOO WAYYYYY! LOL
> *


yo u know u came out in lowrider magazine right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

.......... :uh:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Aug 20 2009, 12:11 PM~14827137
> *dont forget the guy riding bitch talkin shit lmao
> *



on stocks lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 20 2009, 10:46 AM~14827475
> *yo u know u came out in lowrider magazine right  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SO IM TOLD....LOL!

ME N THE BESTIE....RIGHT??

IS IT THE PIC WHERE I AM HOLDING A CORONA?????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 20 2009, 10:46 AM~14827475
> *yo u know u came out in lowrider magazine right  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THIS ONE?????


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 10:43 AM~14827438
> *NOOOOO WAYYYYY! LOL
> *


LOL!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 10:50 AM~14827525
> *:biggrin: SO IM TOLD....LOL!
> 
> ME N THE BESTIE....RIGHT??
> ...


yea and rebekas son came out holding the clubs plaque


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 20 2009, 10:52 AM~14827559
> *yea and rebekas son came out holding the clubs plaque
> *


YEP, HERE IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 10:52 AM~14827553
> *THIS ONE?????
> 
> 
> ...


OYE TU AMIGITA REBECCA SHE STILL PART OF THE CLUB


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 20 2009, 11:05 AM~14827683
> *OYE TU AMIGITA REBECCA SHE STILL PART OF THE CLUB
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 11:08 AM~14827716
> *YES SIR!
> *


OH OK


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 20 2009, 11:09 AM~14827729
> *OH OK
> *


Y DO U ASK???? CUZ SHE'S M.I.A?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 20 2009, 10:19 AM~14827199
> *Oh yea I got 2 15'z kicker cvr with a 2500 watt amp (orion) for $350 pm me 4 more info
> *


que carro. Wow. I give u 50 buckz and a #7. From taco bell


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 11:11 AM~14827749
> *Y DO U ASK???? CUZ SHE'S M.I.A?
> *


JUST ASKING CUS I DONT STAY IN MIAMI I STAY UP NORTH BY TAMPA. I WAS JUST BEING CURIOUS DATS ALL. ME STAYING SO FAR I DONT KNOW WHO'S IN THE CLUB ANYMORE I KEEP SEEING LESS MEMBERS BUT ITS MAYBE CUS IM NOT AROUND NO MOE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 20 2009, 11:17 AM~14827826
> *JUST ASKING CUS I DONT STAY IN MIAMI I STAY UP NORTH BY TAMPA. I WAS JUST BEING CURIOUS DATS ALL. ME STAYING SO FAR I DONT KNOW WHO'S IN THE CLUB ANYMORE I KEEP SEEING LESS MEMBERS BUT ITS MAYBE CUS IM NOT AROUND NO MOE
> *


OOOOOOH OK.. :biggrin: 

I SAW UR PIC WIT CHICO... HE'S A KOOL KAT


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 11:18 AM~14827848
> *OOOOOOH OK..  :biggrin:
> 
> I SAW UR PIC WIT CHICO... HE'S A KOOL KAT
> *


OH SHIT YOU KNOW CHICO DAMM!! EVERY KNOWS DAT ***** HE A HOE LOL BUT YEAH ME AND HIM GO WAY BACK WE LIKE BROTHERS AND SHIT


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 20 2009, 11:28 AM~14827936
> *OH SHIT YOU KNOW CHICO DAMM!! EVERY KNOWS DAT ***** HE A HOE LOL BUT YEAH ME AND HIM  GO WAY BACK WE LIKE BROTHERS AND SHIT
> *


yea, he's a nice guy. i had my last tats done at his shop by kat.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

oriental, lowridergame..... sup wit u guys? how's everything?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 20 2009, 01:40 PM~14827404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TREMENDO BOTACACA SE MANDA LA NINA ESA :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

CHILLIN MAMI WHATS NEW WIT U,WORKING HARD OR HARDLY WORKING...TIGHT WORK ON DA PICS I SEEN A COUPLE OTHER ONES FLOATIN AROUND


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 11:17 AM~14827824
> *que carro. Wow.  I give u 50 buckz and a #7.  From taco bell
> *


Idk talk 2 brian about that he might take that offer lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

This shit is kinda wack. Oh. For sale. My monte. 5000


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 20 2009, 01:36 PM~14828031
> *Idk talk 2 brian about that he might take that offer lol
> *


real talk?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 11:36 AM~14828029
> *CHILLIN MAMI WHATS NEW WIT U,WORKING HARD OR HARDLY WORKING...TIGHT WORK ON DA PICS I SEEN A COUPLE OTHER ONES FLOATIN AROUND
> *


hardly working>>> u already know! :biggrin: a couple others??? where? lmao!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 11:31 AM~14827972
> *yea, he's a nice guy. i had my last tats done at his shop by kat.
> *


YEAH HE GOT GOOD TATTOO ARTIST IN HIS SHOPS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 11:34 AM~14828013
> *TREMENDO BOTACACA SE MANDA LA NINA ESA :0
> *


lmao!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 02:39 PM~14828063
> *hardly working>>> u already know!  :biggrin: a couple others??? where? lmao!
> *


I PEEPED THEM IN WHOS THREAD,KEEP EATING QUESADILLAS IF ITS LIKE DAT :biggrin:

NO HANGOUTS?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 20 2009, 11:39 AM~14828059
> *real talk?
> *


Naw im just messin around but u never know my bf is kinda :wierd: so yea lol but no I don't think he would do that


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

SHE PROLLY OVER THERE LOOKIN FOR THIS PIC,SINCE IM SUCH A NICE GUY HERE U GO :biggrin: 










:0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 11:53 AM~14828210
> *SHE PROLLY OVER THERE LOOKIN FOR THIS PIC,SINCE IM SUCH A NICE GUY HERE U GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




ooooommmmmmggggg.... u r horrible!!!

i looook soooooo chubbby!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2009, 07:51 AM~14825840
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMMY .....
> *


thanks double


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 11:53 AM~14828210
> *SHE PROLLY OVER THERE LOOKIN FOR THIS PIC,SINCE IM SUCH A NICE GUY HERE U GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 02:58 PM~14828261
> *ooooommmmmmggggg.... u r horrible!!!
> 
> i looook soooooo chubbby!
> *


NI UNA MASITA YO VEO,SO NO HAY PROBLEMA CHICA ESTA ENTERA :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 12:08 PM~14828340
> *NI UNA MASITA YO VEO,SO NO HAY PROBLEMA CHICA ESTA ENTERA  :biggrin:
> *


lol...if u say so!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 12:08 PM~14828340
> *NI UNA MASITA YO VEO,SO NO HAY PROBLEMA CHICA ESTA ENTERA  :biggrin:
> *


I would have to disagree. J/k lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 12:10 PM~14828360
> *I would have to disagree.  J/k lol
> *


lol.... atleast u keepin' it real!!!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

WE NEED A SECOND OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

The day is goin by slooooooooooow


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 12:17 PM~14828405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F-A-T!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 12:19 PM~14828417
> *F-A-T!!!
> *


yeah in da right places thought :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO SHAWTY... THAT GRASS IS GREEN...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 20 2009, 03:30 PM~14828522
> *YO SHAWTY... THAT GRASS IS GREEN...
> *


WHAT GRASS? LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 20 2009, 12:22 PM~14828436
> *yeah in da right places thought  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 12:17 PM~14828405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS GRASS...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 20 2009, 03:35 PM~14828568
> *THIS GRASS...
> 
> 
> ...


NAW I DONT SEE IT ILL KEEP LOOKIN PIMPIN...LOL.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 20 2009, 12:35 PM~14828568
> *THIS GRASS...
> 
> 
> ...


UMMMM...YES, THE GRASS IS GREEN...LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

The pole is white :dunno:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 20 2009, 12:47 PM~14828730
> *The pole is white :dunno:
> *


IT SURE IS...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHITE IN THE DAY, BUT BLACC AT NITE...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 20 2009, 01:05 PM~14828955
> *WHITE IN THE DAY, BUT BLACC AT NITE...
> 
> 
> ...


what's THAT supposed to mean?!?!  lol :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

<<<<<<<<<<<JUST SAT AT DA BAR AT FLANNIGANS , :420: :420: :420: :420: GORDO WHERE U AT HOMIE IM IN YOUR FAVORITE SPOT LOL..JENNY AINT HERE THOUGH  NO FREEBEES


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"CUSTOM MADE RIMS"......PULL UP TO THE CLUB, BEACH, CAR SHOW ECT.. KNOWING THAT NOBODY ELSE IS GONNA PULL UP WITH THE SAME RIMS FEEL ME.." ONE OF A KIND "..GIVE US A CALL AT 954-651-2061*


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 01:13 PM~14829062
> *<<<<<<<<<<<JUST SAT  AT DA BAR AT FLANNIGANS , :420:  :420:  :420:  :420: GORDO WHERE U AT HOMIE IM IN YOUR FAVORITE SPOT LOL..JENNY AINT HERE THOUGH   NO FREEBEES
> *


U there rite now???? I could sure go for a drink :cheesy:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

how do i pull up piks from my email??? lol


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 20 2009, 02:51 PM~14830124
> *here it goes http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt320/b...cs/DSC_0155.jpg
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! loox exactly like the one i gave u!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BROWARD CUSTOMS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 12:55 PM~14817824
> *NICE ..WUT U GOT PLANNED FOR IT
> *


Back Bumper....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 19 2009, 01:58 PM~14818471
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A BIG BODY 93...
> 
> 
> ...


How much.....and what all needs to be fixed../????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 19 2009, 02:02 PM~14818501
> *nah not yet homie....money is tight right now
> *


Jesus..................i got a set of Caprice arms already to fit.......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 20 2009, 04:18 PM~14830982
> *How much.....and what all needs to be fixed../????
> *


Never mind......i know where it came from........


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 20 2009, 06:19 PM~14830997
> *Jesus..................i got a set of Caprice arms already to fit.......
> *


HOW MUCH U WANT FOR THEM


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

so i went to have lunch the other day at BK and this was the result :uh: 

1 metro and 2 unmarked cars...they didnt gimme any tickets...just checked all our id's in the system and searched us n the car....funny shit


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 20 2009, 07:46 PM~14832009
> *so i went to have lunch the other day at BK and this was the result  :uh:
> 
> 1 metro and 2 unmarked cars...they didnt gimme any tickets...just checked all our id's in the system and searched us n the car....funny shit
> ...


THAT HOW IT IS IN THE RIGDE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 20 2009, 05:46 PM~14832009
> *so i went to have lunch the other day at BK and this was the result  :uh:
> 
> 1 metro and 2 unmarked cars...they didnt gimme any tickets...just checked all our id's in the system and searched us n the car....funny shit
> ...


Whats good Frank..............another example of some **** pushing that badge around instead of doing something productive.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, majikmike0118, Magik007
Oye...................................... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

OYEE STEVE HOW MUCH FOR THOSE ARMS...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 11:53 AM~14828210
> *SHE PROLLY OVER THERE LOOKIN FOR THIS PIC,SINCE IM SUCH A NICE GUY HERE U GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yes.................................   :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe+Aug 20 2009, 08:48 PM~14832034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good thing is that they were being str8....couldve been worse...lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 20 2009, 06:04 PM~14832168
> *thats the first time i been roped like that in the monte....fuk it
> good thing is that they were being str8....couldve been worse...lol
> *


Thats good....but it's still fucked up....   i would have been in cuffs quick.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 20 2009, 11:12 AM~14827145
> *4 PUMPS 4/S 300.00 2 REDS AND 2 CCE
> 
> 
> ...


u sellin the batteries


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

ROLLIN TITO

Whats good Tito..........................


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

any hangouts tonite?


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 12:53 PM~14828210
> *SHE PROLLY OVER THERE LOOKIN FOR THIS PIC,SINCE IM SUCH A NICE GUY HERE U GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dats what im talkin bout esclusive right there :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 20 2009, 08:04 PM~14832168
> *thats the first time i been roped like that in the monte....fuk it
> good thing is that they were being str8....couldve been worse...lol
> *



THERE FCKIN ON FIRE AROUND HERE NOW EVR SINCE THAT CUTLER BAY COP RAN OVER THAT MAN IN FLORIDA CITY...I GOT ROPED RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE AND TOLD THE COP THAT I LIVE RIGHT HERE AND HE STILL GAVE ME A TICKET


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:14 PM~14832257
> *THERE FCKIN ON FIRE AROUND HERE NOW EVR SINCE THAT CUTLER BAY COP RAN OVER THAT MAN IN FLORIDA CITY...I GOT ROPED RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE AND TOLD THE COP THAT I LIVE RIGHT HERE AND HE STILL GAVE ME A TICKET
> *


Good thing i know a few in different areas.....i like to make phone calls......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: got a cousin in Homeland Security...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 20 2009, 07:49 PM~14832050
> *Still Hated, majikmike0118, Magik007
> Oye...................................... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Dimelo !!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 20 2009, 08:16 PM~14832281
> *Good thing i know a few in different areas.....i like to make phone calls......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: got a cousin in Homeland Security...
> *



WUTS HIS NAME I'VE DONE WORK ON THERE BASE OFF 152nd


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 11:53 AM~14828210
> *SHE PROLLY OVER THERE LOOKIN FOR THIS PIC,SINCE IM SUCH A NICE GUY HERE U GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good  any more pics


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14818750


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 20 2009, 06:21 PM~14832325
> *looking real good   any more pics
> *


thanx...lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 06:26 PM~14832365
> *thanx...lol
> *


lol yeap..


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 20 2009, 06:21 PM~14832325
> *looking real good   any more pics
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

whats going down tonight..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

double post


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP ROD..WUT IT DO


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 20 2009, 06:28 PM~14832388
> *whats going down tonight..
> *



wuts good homie?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:30 PM~14832401
> *SUP ROD..WUT IT DO
> *



Bored at the crib.Bout to ride out sum were.just dont kno were yet.
Wut good?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SAME SHIT HERE LOOKIN FOR A CADDI COUPE


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 20 2009, 06:26 PM~14832365
> *thanx...lol
> *


here hav another one
:yes: :yes:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, 59IMPALAon24s, ALTIMAS FINEST, RoLLiN ShReK, 93brougham, Still Hated, COUPE DE BEAR


SUP


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 20 2009, 06:30 PM~14832407
> *wuts good homie?
> *


nm here chilling...... got to many cars tired of them shits already.. whats good with the buick


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:18 PM~14832300
> *WUTS HIS NAME I'VE DONE WORK ON THERE BASE OFF 152nd
> *


Texas............................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DONT KNO N E ONE BY THAT NAME WUTS HE DRIVE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Aug 20 2009, 06:38 PM~14832488
> *nm here chilling...... got to many cars tired of them shits already.. whats  good with the buick
> *


outside ready to ride sum were.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:38 PM~14832487
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, 59IMPALAon24s, ALTIMAS FINEST, RoLLiN ShReK, 93brougham, Still Hated, COUPE DE BEAR
> SUP
> *


Ddiimmeellloooo


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 20 2009, 06:17 PM~14832287
> *Dimelo !!!
> *


How's the vert coming.......


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO COUPE DE BEAR DaBatRy


wuz up *****'s uffin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, sweatitsdelta88, DaBatRyde, ELEGANCECC96, TRYMEBCH, david, MSMSPDR7, 4THAHATERS, lalo22, carsavvy305, Que la verga LOCO

Gettin busy................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:41 PM~14832510
> *DONT KNO N E ONE BY THAT NAME WUTS HE DRIVE
> *


He lives in Texas.........his name is Mark.....


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

OH..I KNO SUM OF THE GUYS THAT WORK DOWN HERE


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: MSMSPDR7, JuiCeD XtReMe, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Que la verga LOCO


SUPPP.ITS GETTIN D UP IN HERE


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 12:17 PM~14828405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 20 2009, 06:38 PM~14832480
> *here hav another one
> :yes:  :yes:
> 
> ...


yummmmmmm......










had 3 as of 2day!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe


wuz up *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe


wuz up ***** why are u on ghost u dont want to be seen online ***** :thumbsup: lol real *****'s show there face wuz up with da truck


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: :h5: Nice


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

........................ :biggrin:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Shitttt dale just 4 u


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Had 2 do it 2 u


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 20 2009, 07:10 PM~14832782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.......
:thumbsup:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Whats up Rod, I was trying 2 show vanilla this Caddy since he's on a caddy hunt. tight work Rome


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

FCK U...THAT SHITS TIGHT AS FCK ...IF I WAS ROMY I'D BE DRIVIN THAT BITCH EVERYDAY...:thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 20 2009, 07:24 PM~14832961
> *Whats up Rod, I was trying 2 show vanilla this Caddy since he's on a caddy hunt. tight work Rome
> *


chilling..that caddy looking hard...lotta work


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 07:27 PM~14832988
> *FCK U...THAT SHITS TIGHT AS FCK ...IF I WAS ROMY I'D BE DRIVIN THAT BITCH EVERYDAY...:thumbsup:
> *


U really looking for a caddy?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4 PUMPS 4/S 300.00 2 REDS AND 2 CCE


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 20 2009, 09:30 PM~14833019
> *U really looking for a caddy?
> *



YEA A COUPE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 20 2009, 07:01 PM~14832679
> *........................ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos members new project ?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

viejitos miami

:wave: wuz up *****


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 20 2009, 08:57 PM~14833349
> *viejitos miami
> 
> :wave: wuz up *****
> *


whats good homie did day fix your ride


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

not yet homie i needed to get new tires but this check coming up ima leave it there at da shop so danny and flaco can fix whats wrong with dat shit but its still holding up the spring is not cutting throw yet its still da same way sense the day u had seen it homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

rollin-orange

wuz up *****


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 20 2009, 05:46 PM~14832009
> *so i went to have lunch the other day at BK and this was the result  :uh:
> 
> 1 metro and 2 unmarked cars...they didnt gimme any tickets...just checked all our id's in the system and searched us n the car....funny shit
> ...


  thats by southland mall ,dat area around there is heated police station is down the street cops dont like lowriders they thing of us as thugs or gangsta rollin in our low low which is not true,fuk it homie keep riden :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 20 2009, 10:11 PM~14833500
> * thats by southland mall ,dat area around there is heated police station is down the street cops dont like lowriders they thing of us as thugs or gangsta rollin in our low low which is not true,fuk it homie keep riden  :thumbsup:
> *



THATS MY HOOD....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 20 2009, 08:03 PM~14833417
> *not yet homie i needed to get new tires but this check coming up ima leave it there at da shop so danny and flaco can fix whats wrong with dat shit but its still holding up the spring is not cutting  throw yet its still da same way sense the day u had seen it homie
> *


si no oyes consejos no llegas a viejo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: ROLLIN TITO*, Still Hated, RoLLiN ShReK,* Scarface, Boulevard305, *REY DEL BARRIO,* lalo22, 305low, *CALVIN*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, ripsta85
*wats going on fellas!!*


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

yo steve i sent luis that shit u sent me ...lol...shit was funny


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 20 2009, 08:13 PM~14833533
> *si no oyes consejos no llegas a viejo
> *


 :biggrin: wuz up *****


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

A.J wuts da dealu still o that tire mission


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

nope got some new ones just need to get that on for da back that cracking i may just get it used so i may need u to see whats good in ur hood at dat tire place but ill hit u up and let u know when


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 08:24 PM~14833656
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so whats good *****


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 08:16 PM~14833573
> *yo stevie i sent luis that shit u sent me ...lol...shit was funny
> *


What the fuck did you just call me Jesus........????????????????? :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14833551
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Still Hated, RoLLiN ShReK, Scarface, Boulevard305, REY DEL BARRIO, lalo22, 305low, CALVIN, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, ripsta85
> wats going on fellas!!
> *


Chillin.......and you......................


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

steve isnt that ur name??? :dunno:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 08:27 PM~14833686
> *steve isnt that ur name??? :dunno:
> *


Now you got it..... :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

i fixed it for u...so u dont go sellin them arms i need ...lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 08:31 PM~14833756
> *i fixed it for u...so u dont go sellin them arms i need ...lol
> *


HAHAHAHAAH............ :biggrin: :biggrin: no worries...there yours...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

fosho ....well im out this bitch


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ArGuiNg On tHe iNtErNeT iS LiKe CoMpEtiNg iN ThE SpEciAL oLyMpiCs...EveN iF u WiN ...Ur StiLL ReTaRtEd!!!!!


:0 lmfao :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE


wat it do *****


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 20 2009, 08:37 PM~14833822
> *GRAND HUSTLE
> wat it do *****
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 20 2009, 08:27 PM~14833683
> *Chillin.......and you......................
> *


good steve-o same shit man just on that grind! u know!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

dale niggs's am out this bitch :420:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 20 2009, 08:46 PM~14832009
> *so i went to have lunch the other day at BK and this was the result  :uh:
> 
> 1 metro and 2 unmarked cars...they didnt gimme any tickets...just checked all our id's in the system and searched us n the car....funny shit
> ...


FUKIN PIGS AINT GOT SHIT BETTER TO DO,FUKIN HATERS HOPE THEY ALL DIE,I BET U GOT PULLED FOR NOTHING JUST CAUSE THE CAR..


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

anybody lookin for gold and chrome undies for g-body
i got these for sale reinforced and molded


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Aug 20 2009, 10:52 PM~14834024
> *anybody lookin for  gold and chrome undies for g-body
> i got these for sale reinforced and molded
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Aug 20 2009, 08:52 PM~14834024
> *anybody lookin for  gold and chrome undies for g-body
> i got these for sale reinforced and molded
> 
> ...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Aug 20 2009, 08:52 PM~14834024
> *anybody lookin for  gold and chrome undies for g-body
> i got these for sale reinforced and molded
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

STREETSOFDADECC
:wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 20 2009, 08:43 PM~14832523
> *How's the vert coming.......
> *


good homie, Putting her together little by little! sup with that Cadi, I want to see some pics of that thang :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

UP FOR TRADE MY 85 FLEET WOOD 2DR WIT THREE PUMP SETUP NEEDS BATTERYS IM LOOKING FOR A STOCK UN CUT CAR PERFER A OLDER BLAZER BUT I JUST NEED A STOCK RIDE CAR RUNS PERFECT AND HAS AC PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Aug 20 2009, 10:52 PM~14834024
> *anybody lookin for  gold and chrome undies for g-body
> i got these for sale reinforced and molded
> 
> ...




NICE uffin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

GOOD MORNING LAYITLOWERS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 06:36 AM~14836756
> *GOOD MORNING LAYITLOWERS
> *


good morning!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> > :ugh: :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> oye, asqueroso! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 09:03 AM~14836879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUM HAVENT SEEN THAT SIGHT IN A WHILE CANT WAIT TO GET MY BOAT BACK


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 07:03 AM~14836879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 10:05 AM~14836893
> *DAYUM HAVENT SEEN THAT SIGHT IN A WHILE CANT WAIT TO GET MY BOAT BACK
> *


I can't wait to finish my boat as well.
Good thing several of my friends have boats.
Otherwise, I would have gone nuts by now.


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

http://webmail.aol.com/44148/aol/en-us/mai...0820091535.jpeg


http://webmail.aol.com/44148/aol/en-us/mai...820091535b.jpeg

http://webmail.aol.com/44148/aol/en-us/mai...820091535a.jpeg

http://webmail.aol.com/44148/aol/en-us/mai...820091535c.jpeg

http://webmail.aol.com/44148/aol/en-us/mai...0820091536.jpeg

lemme kno what yall think of ma new 88' cut


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning ppl!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 07:21 AM~14836997
> *good morning ppl!
> *


MORNING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Lex, Tito, Vanilla wuts good?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

same shit different day!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

yo!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

EVERYDAY SAME SHIT...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 07:23 AM~14837016
> *Lex, Tito, Vanilla wuts good?
> *


SUP, MAMITA!? HOW U DOING?? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Aug 21 2009, 07:26 AM~14837038
> *yo!!
> *


que bola you forgot about us poor ppl too!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So wuts poppin 2nite?

Eh y eso que monte ugly is not on? He might be off 2day lol.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 06:36 AM~14836756
> *GOOD MORNING LAYITLOWERS
> *


wus good homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO, loka que bola


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 06:39 AM~14836768
> *good morning!
> *


wus crackin MS.LEX


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 20 2009, 06:37 PM~14832471
> *SAME SHIT HERE LOOKIN FOR A CADDI COUPE
> *


UH OH !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us its all most here















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 07:47 AM~14837176
> *ROLLIN TITO, loka que bola
> *


aqui ***** bored..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2009, 11:53 AM~14828210
> *SHE PROLLY OVER THERE LOOKIN FOR THIS PIC,SINCE IM SUCH A NICE GUY HERE U GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT MAN :0 RIGHT CLICKER AGAIN,GURL GET A ALBUM 2GETHER AND KEEP IT UP U COULD DO SUMN WIT THAT   :biggrin: CONGRATS ON A NICE SHOT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

FUCQH8RS
"ROYAL FLUSH"84 COUPE
"H8TED LUXURY" 94 BIG-BODY
"BLACK FRIDAY" 80 LE-CABRIOLET


LET ME KNO WHEN U WANNA GET RID OF ONE OF THESE


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 07:37 AM~14837104
> *que bola you forgot about us poor ppl too!
> *


que bolon!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 07:52 AM~14837216
> *aqui ***** bored..
> *


towers bound tonight


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 08:05 AM~14837292
> *towers bound tonight
> *


maybe i wanted to work on the ride but idk


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Aug 21 2009, 08:02 AM~14837274
> *que bolon!!
> *


aint shit u?


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 08:07 AM~14837301
> *maybe i wanted to work on the ride but idk
> *


let me know foo ill help u *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 21 2009, 08:08 AM~14837308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 08:08 AM~14837312
> *let me know foo ill help u *****
> *


u feel like getting down and dirty?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 08:12 AM~14837337
> *u feel like getting down and dirty?
> *


***** always :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

LEXXTACY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 08:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :nicoderm:   :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 08:32 AM~14837503
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :nicoderm:      :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


lol....sup, laz?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT DOES A CHICO HAVE TO DO TO GET STRANGLED BY THEM LEGS...SHIT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 08:25 AM~14837446
> ****** always  :biggrin:
> *


u ready?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 11:09 AM~14837323
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DAWG PERO iM HAViN REGRETS i MiGHT JUSZ END UP SELLiN iT 4 $3200 i GOT METALLiC BLU PAiNT FOR DA PAiNT JOB.. JUS GOTA SPRAY iT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 08:34 AM~14837524
> *u ready?
> *


***** just tell me wen


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 08:34 AM~14837516
> *lol....sup, laz?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


oye estas echa un caramelito lol wats poppin


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 08:07 AM~14837305
> *aint shit u?
> *


here chillin...about to go get a cut! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 08:39 AM~14837573
> *oye estas echa un caramelito lol wats poppin
> *


lol....nothing much...here at work. what's up with u? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

JuiCeD XtReMe, viejitos miami, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ROLLIN TITO............what's good!?!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 10:39 AM~14837573
> *oye estas echa un caramelito lol wats poppin
> *


UN MANGITO


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

wow lowrider girl tight work keep it up do not let the fame get over you
please stay the same person i no you feel me


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 08:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...


Tremenda pastilla!!! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good make sure you guys pray today because god is good 
you feel me  vejitos miami fl in your hood


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 08:44 AM~14837623
> *JuiCeD XtReMe, viejitos miami, EASTSiDELOWLiFE, Born 2 Die, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ROLLIN TITO............what's good!?!
> *


Wut it do? Wut u doin 2nite?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 08:43 AM~14837607
> *lol....nothing much...here at work. what's up with u? :biggrin:
> *


same shit different day u know still looking for a job and apart from that chillin living life


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 21 2009, 08:46 AM~14837647
> *wow lowrider girl tight work keep it up do not let the fame get over you
> please stay the same person i no you feel me
> *


hectorrrrrrr!!!! fame? ur crazy! and no matter what, whether big or small, i stay down-to-earth! that is just how I am! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Yo laz u seen how tite Aj's car came out?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 10:49 AM~14837679
> *Wut it do? Wut u doin 2nite?
> *


DONT KNO N U?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 10:51 AM~14837696
> *Yo laz u seen how tite Aj's car came out?
> *



WUT U TALKIN ABOUT???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 21 2009, 08:48 AM~14837674
> * god is good make sure you guys pray today because god is good
> you feel me   vejitos miami fl in your hood
> *


yes, he is!!! 

:cheesy: :biggrin:   

x 305 x 954

:thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 08:51 AM~14837696
> *Yo laz u seen how tite Aj's car came out?
> *


naw i haven't


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Aug 21 2009, 08:35 AM~14837535
> *THANKS DAWG PERO iM HAViN REGRETS i MiGHT JUSZ END UP SELLiN iT 4 $3200 i GOT METALLiC BLU PAiNT FOR DA PAiNT JOB.. JUS GOTA SPRAY iT
> *


why bro?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

da picnic is all most here pachanga time


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

can you the same pose for me i have the same car 54chevy


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 21 2009, 10:55 AM~14837735
> *can you the same pose for me i have the same car 54chevy
> 
> 
> ...



LET ME KNO WHEN THAT PHOTO SHOOT IS GONNA HAPPEN ..I'LL BE THERE TO RUB OIL ON THE MODEL...LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 21 2009, 08:55 AM~14837735
> *can you the same pose for me i have the same car 54chevy
> 
> 
> ...



lol!!! Her coochie is poppin' out... u want me to pose like THAT?!?!?!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 08:51 AM~14837700
> *DONT KNO N U?
> *


Lol I was actually talkin 2 lexxtacy cuz I was gonna see if she wanted 2 go 2 towers.. But vanilla since ur my buddy nd u asked im thinkin bout goin 2 towers :biggrin: so u should go too. Shit every1 should go we should have a lay it low getty over ther lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FOR SALE 91 CADY CLEAN 305 CHEVY MOTOR COLD AC BLUE INTERIOR SMALL RIP ON DRIVERSIDE SEAT......3600 OR POSSIBLE TRADE FOR A CLEAN CUTLASS......PM ME OR EMAIL [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

O WATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 08:52 AM~14837708
> *WUT U TALKIN ABOUT???
> *


Lmao this time I was talkin 2 Born 2 Die


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

god dam laz i cant make up my mind!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 09:57 AM~14837759
> *lol!!! Her coochie is poppin' out... u want me to pose like THAT?!?!?!
> *


what ever you like just make it hot you feel me you have to let every body know
that viejitos miami and viejitos california do not fuck around


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 08:59 AM~14837768
> *Lol I was actually talkin 2 lexxtacy cuz I was gonna see if she wanted 2 go 2 towers.. But vanilla since ur my buddy  nd u asked im thinkin bout goin 2 towers :biggrin: so u should go too. Shit every1 should go we should have a lay it low getty over ther lol
> *


shit holla at laz or me later we be outthere weekly!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 10:59 AM~14837771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN SHITS CLEAN...IF ONLY IT WAS A 2 DOOR...GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE OR TRADE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 08:53 AM~14837715
> *naw i haven't
> *


He resprayed it black nd thru murals on the back of his car nd I think he might have 1 on the hood too..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 09:59 AM~14837768
> *Lol I was actually talkin 2 lexxtacy cuz I was gonna see if she wanted 2 go 2 towers.. But vanilla since ur my buddy  nd u asked im thinkin bout goin 2 towers :biggrin: so u should go too. Shit every1 should go we should have a lay it low getty over ther lol
> *


hi sexy


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 11:02 AM~14837790
> *He resprayed it black nd thru murals on the back of his car nd I think he might have 1 on the hood too..
> *


UR NOT TALKIN ABOUT A.J. WITH THTE GREEN ACCORD ARE U


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 08:59 AM~14837771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  damm clean caddy hard to find them that clean now in days good luck luck on the sale :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

FIRST 2000.00 TAKES IT... SORRY WHEELS NOT INCLUDED


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 08:49 AM~14837679
> *Wut it do? Wut u doin 2nite?
> *


chilling, ma! well, later on 2nite i have to help my sis put up decorations for my niece's 1st bday 2mrw :biggrin: but, i see that u r going to towers...so i may go!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 08:59 AM~14837771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is gorgeous


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 21 2009, 09:02 AM~14837796
> *hi sexy
> *


Heyyy :wave: wuts good?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 21 2009, 09:01 AM~14837786
> *what ever you like just make it hot you feel me you have to let every body know
> that viejitos miami and viejitos california  do not fuck around
> *


i gotcha, amigito!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 09:03 AM~14837799
> *UR NOT TALKIN ABOUT A.J. WITH THTE GREEN ACCORD ARE U
> *


Naw my love


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 08:59 AM~14837771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bitch is clean ma ***** dont du it keep it thats a one in a million to clean :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 09:04 AM~14837813
> *chilling, ma! well, later on 2nite i have to help my sis put up decorations for my niece's 1st bday 2mrw :biggrin: but, i see that u r going to towers...so i may go!
> *


Bueno call me nd let me kno wuts good then..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 09:02 AM~14837790
> *He resprayed it black nd thru murals on the back of his car nd I think he might have 1 on the hood too..
> *


str8 i havent seen that foo since he got wifed up


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 09:01 AM~14837789
> *DAMN SHITS CLEAN...IF ONLY IT WAS A 2 DOOR...GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE OR TRADE...:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 09:00 AM~14837774
> *O WATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


what it is fool!! clean lac , come threw tomorrow and see what parts you need ....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

MISTER ED.. que bola sucia


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 09:11 AM~14837877
> *str8 i havent seen that foo since he got wifed up
> *


Shit u tellin me I thought I saw ghost yesterday when I seen him come around tb.. I asked him if he was still in SP nd he said yea he just been workin a lot nd shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

<--- bored


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hey....wassup wit the monte, double-o? :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 09:15 AM~14837921
> *Shit u tellin me I thought I saw ghost yesterday when I seen him come around tb.. I asked him if he was still in SP nd he said yea he just been workin a lot nd shit
> *


oh u c i dint know that after he ghosted i lost contact with that ***** but that good that he got he shit str8 again


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 21 2009, 11:16 AM~14837933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW ! ! ! !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14837936
> *hey....wassup wit the monte, double-o?  :biggrin:
> *


i just text you .... LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 08:57 AM~14837759
> *lol!!! Her coochie is poppin' out... u want me to pose like THAT?!?!?!
> *



que rico!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 08:59 AM~14837771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammm ***** you even had da car for a week and alredy for sale fool lol!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14837933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


candy mans work boy that ***** dont play


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Aug 20 2009, 10:52 PM~14834024
> *anybody lookin for  gold and chrome undies for g-body
> i got these for sale reinforced and molded
> 
> ...


asking $2500 taking offers


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14837937
> *oh u c i dint know that after he ghosted i lost contact with that ***** but that good that he got he shit str8 again
> *


Yea he got a new # imma message it 2 u so u can hit him up so u can see the whip


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...



WOW x2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 09:28 AM~14838066
> *Yea he got a new # imma message it 2 u so u can hit him up so u can see the whip
> *


ight thanxs


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 09:22 AM~14837999
> *i just text you .... LOL
> *


did u? i haven't received any text messages... try again :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 09:11 AM~14837872
> *Bueno call me nd let me kno wuts good then..
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2009, 09:31 AM~14838093
> *WOW x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdshe_e7AdM


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOWERS TONIGHT.............WHOS RIDING??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

95rangeron14z :wave: yo wats poppin


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 21 2009, 09:47 AM~14838255
> *TOWERS TONIGHT.............WHOS RIDING??
> *


u might find me there! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 21 2009, 09:31 AM~14838093
> *WOW x2
> *


 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ED WAS GOOD FOOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo wat sgood everyone gotta take over towers man to many damm racers out only seen like 4 lowriders out the and a few big rim but the rest or nothing but old skools and ricers


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Aug 21 2009, 09:52 AM~14838325
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 09:50 AM~14838303
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


lol!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

how much for one night lexxtacy? lol


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, JuiCeD XtReMe, Still Hated, DOUBLE-O, Born 2 Die
WHAT IT DO FAM :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:01 AM~14838428
> *how much for one night lexxtacy? lol
> *


AH HELL NAW SEE WHY YOU GOTTA TRY HER LIKE THAT BRAW DONT YOU SEE SHE'S OUR LAYITLOW BUDDY. NO DISRESPECTING UP IN HERE BRAW


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 21 2009, 10:02 AM~14838435
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, JuiCeD XtReMe, Still Hated, DOUBLE-O, Born 2 Die
> WHAT IT DO FAM :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:03 PM~14838445
> *AH HELL NAW SEE WHY YOU GOTTA TRY HER LIKE THAT BRAW DONT YOU SEE SHE'S OUR LAYITLOW BUDDY. NO DISRESPECTING UP IN HERE BRAW
> *



FO REAL NO DISRESPECTIN FEMALES IN HERE :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP EVERYBODY


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

DAMMIT MAN


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 10:03 AM~14838445
> *AH HELL NAW SEE WHY YOU GOTTA TRY HER LIKE THAT BRAW DONT YOU SEE SHE'S OUR LAYITLOW BUDDY. NO DISRESPECTING UP IN HERE BRAW
> *


thank u, homie! that was sweet of u! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305,
WHERES THE PARTY AT ?????


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

FLACO U SELL THAT BEAMMER YET


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

VANILLA WHATS THE DEAL ????


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

NOT YET I HAVENT TOLD NO1 THAT IM SELLING IT 
I NEED ANOTHER CAR FIRST


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:01 AM~14838428
> *how much for one night lexxtacy? lol
> *


:nono:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 11:03 AM~14838445
> *AH HELL NAW SEE WHY YOU GOTTA TRY HER LIKE THAT BRAW DONT YOU SEE SHE'S OUR LAYITLOW BUDDY. NO DISRESPECTING UP IN HERE BRAW
> *


lol homie that is not disrespect that is called being a man..........i am sure 99% of you want to tap it .....she looks reallyyyyy good  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 10:06 AM~14838468
> *FO REAL NO DISRESPECTIN  FEMALES IN HERE :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:01 AM~14838428
> *how much for one night lexxtacy? lol
> *


THERE'S ALWAYS GOTTA BE A DICK HEAD .


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:12 AM~14838540
> *:nono:
> *


come on now you know you be fukin lol :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 12:12 PM~14838539
> *NOT YET I HAVENT TOLD NO1 THAT IM SELLING IT
> I NEED ANOTHER CAR FIRST
> *


I GOT THE TRUCK FOR U ...ILL TAKE THE JUICE OFF IF U WANT..LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:13 AM~14838550
> *lol homie that is not disrespect that is called being a man..........i am sure 99% of you  want to tap it .....she looks reallyyyyy good   :biggrin:
> *


BEING A MAN U DON'T TRY A LADY LIKE THAT INFRONT OF EVERY1....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 11:16 AM~14838570
> *I GOT THE TRUCK FOR U ...ILL TAKE THE JUICE OFF IF U WANT..LOL
> *


I'LL DO IT I NEED A TRUCK ....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:13 AM~14838550
> *lol homie that is not disrespect that is called being a man..........i am sure 99% of you  want to tap it .....she looks reallyyyyy good   :biggrin:
> *


i appreciate the compliment...but i am not a hooker... u r a man.. i am a lady, so please treat me like one. u show respect, and i will show u respect, as well.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 10:10 AM~14838519
> *LeXxTaCy,  Lowridergame305,
> WHERES THE PARTY AT ?????
> *


wat dey do angel


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 12:17 PM~14838578
> *I'LL DO IT  I NEED A TRUCK ....
> *


DALE MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 11:16 AM~14838571
> *BEING A MAN  U DON'T TRY A LADY LIKE THAT INFRONT OF EVERY1....
> *


how else pm her ask for her number? lol ***** that is being a man asking in front of everyone being a pussy if you pm her lol but that is true you might have better luck asking in pm lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 11:17 AM~14838580
> *wat dey do angel
> *


WHATS UP PIMP WHEN U COMMING 2 MIA ????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:14 AM~14838558
> *come on now you know you be fukin lol :biggrin:
> *



sweety...whether i am fuking or not, that's none of ur business.....
and apparently u may not be if u gotta ask me how much for a night.... :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14838604
> *sweety...whether i am fuking or not, that's none of ur business.....
> and apparently u may not be if u gotta ask me how much for a night.... :biggrin:
> *


FOREAL I'D AT LEAST NEED A WEEK WITH U LEX.....LMAO


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

hahahaha you be fukin the ballers huh look like you are that kind of girl 


GOLD DIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:13 AM~14838550
> *lol homie that is not disrespect that is called being a man..........i am sure 99% of you  want to tap it .....she looks reallyyyyy good   :biggrin:
> *


dawg wateva aint gone start rappin on dis shit but you aint no man homie plus one thing is her being fine but aint no ***** on here that know her disrespect her like that. Just cus she be taking pictures dont mean she a hoe you feel me patna!! ****** stay talking shit like always fucking mojones de pinga


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:14 AM~14838558
> *come on now you know you be fukin lol :biggrin:
> *


yo home boy chill out........


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:13 AM~14838550
> *lol homie that is not disrespect that is called being a man..........i am sure 99% of you  want to tap it .....she looks reallyyyyy good   :biggrin:
> *


dont mean u tapping it though


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:20 PM~14838627
> *hahahaha you be fukin the ballers huh  look like you are that kind of girl
> GOLD DIGGER :biggrin:
> *



WTF IS WRONG WIT U FOOL :loco:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:20 AM~14838627
> *hahahaha you be fukin the ballers huh  look like you are that kind of girl
> GOLD DIGGER :biggrin:
> *


wow...r u serious?!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:24 AM~14838685
> *wow...r u serious?!
> *


yup yup


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 11:17 AM~14838589
> *DALE MAKE ME AN OFFER
> *


ima call u from a 421 # in a few


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

IM TELLING U FOO SHE GOT DEM BOYS THAT GOT HER BACK AND WILL BITE ***** SO KEEP IT RESPECTFULLY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:18 AM~14838595
> *how else pm her ask for her number? lol  ***** that is being a man asking in front of everyone  being a pussy if you pm her lol but that is true you might have better luck asking in pm lol
> *


funny thing is i got the # not being a total dickwad like u being!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 11:24 AM~14838689
> *IM TELLING U FOO SHE GOT DEM BOYS THAT GOT HER BACK AND WILL BITE ***** SO KEEP IT RESPECTFULLY
> *


lol why do they back her up b/c they wanna hit it or they already have?? or they paying her bills for her?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 12:24 PM~14838687
> *ima call u from a 421 # in a few
> *


 DALE


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i am done lol i just had to stir up some shit lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

this niigga talking all that shit couse he's all the way in polk county.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:26 PM~14838709
> *lol why do they back her up b/c they wanna hit it or they already have?? or they paying her bills for her?
> *


CUZ THATS HOW WE DO IN DA MIA/305 SO TAKE THAT SHIT TO DEM POLK COUNTY HOES.....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i am done lol i just had to stir up some shit lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:26 AM~14838709
> *lol why do they back her up b/c they wanna hit it or they already have?? or they paying her bills for her?
> *


ur a funny ass guy

well, thanx for sharing your opinion... nice speaking with u! :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 11:27 AM~14838726
> *CUZ THATS HOW WE DO IN DA MIA/305 SO TAKE THAT SHIT TO DEM POLK COUNTY HOES.....
> *


you didn't anwser my question'
:0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:26 AM~14838709
> *lol why do they back her up b/c they wanna hit it or they already have?? or they paying her bills for her?
> *


NAW FOO ITS CALLED BEING A FRIEND WITH NO BAD INTENTIONS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

thank u all for sticking up for me... much appreciated! let's just change the subject n homeboy will go and stir up sum shit elsewhere...point blank :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 11:29 AM~14838743
> *NAW FOO ITS CALLED BEING A FRIEND WITH NO BAD INTENTIONS
> *


sure........................................


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:18 PM~14838604
> *sweety...whether i am fuking or not, that's none of ur business.....
> and apparently u may not be if u gotta ask me how much for a night.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That pretty much sums that one up!!!lol


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Any one cruising to towers tonight?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SO WHOS RIDIN TO TOWERS TONITE???


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Any one cruising to towers tonight?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

I WAS GUNNA SAY SOMEHTING BAD BUT I WILL JUST KEEP IT TO MYSELF........HAHAHAHA I AM SURE THE ONLY WOMEN GUNNA BE THERE TONIGHT IS LEXXTACY


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:35 PM~14838797
> *I WAS GUNNA SAY SOMEHTING BAD BUT I WILL JUST KEEP IT TO MYSELF........HAHAHAHA  I AM SURE THE ONLY WOMEN GUNNA BE THERE TONIGHT IS LEXXTACY
> *


Why don't you say it, and then take your ass down to towers


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:38 AM~14838814
> *Why don't you say it, and then take your ass down to towers
> *


LOL I AM LIKE 3 HOURS FROM YA'LL AND NO THANKS MIAMI IS NOT FOR ME .....IT EVEN STINKS DOWN THERE TO MANY FUCKING NASTY PEOPLE OPENING THERE LEGS...................................


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:35 AM~14838797
> *I WAS GUNNA SAY SOMEHTING BAD BUT I WILL JUST KEEP IT TO MYSELF........HAHAHAHA  I AM SURE THE ONLY WOMEN GUNNA BE THERE TONIGHT IS LEXXTACY
> *


Nope that's where ur wrong.. Imma be there with her!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 10:38 AM~14838814
> *Why don't you say it, and then take your ass down to towers
> *


he scarred to come down


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:29 AM~14838756
> *sure........................................
> *


i think u are sexually Frustrated.........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: 

freaky what they do fool ....


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:39 PM~14838827
> *LOL I AM LIKE 3 HOURS FROM YA'LL AND NO THANKS MIAMI IS NOT FOR ME .....IT EVEN STINKS DOWN THERE TO MANY FUCKING NASTY PEOPLE OPENING THERE LEGS...................................
> *


Exactly what I thought, Your just another shit talking ass HONKY!!! Only thing that stinks in here is your gay ass profile


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 10:39 AM~14838830
> *Nope that's where ur wrong.. Imma be there with her!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 01:40 PM~14838838
> *:biggrin:
> 
> freaky what they do fool ....
> *


What up brother man? How is everything with you? I see that new GN ... mother fucker...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 01:39 PM~14838831
> *he scarred to come down
> *


No shit, thats why that ***** is on Miami fest tryin to talk shit, I don't see him on Polk Co fest talking that..lol :roflmao: :roflmao: Sad huh? lol


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 11:39 AM~14838830
> *Nope that's where ur wrong.. Imma be there with her!
> *


OH OK SO 2 WOMEN OUT OF 20 BALLERS (GUYS) RIGHT


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:35 AM~14838797
> *I WAS GUNNA SAY SOMEHTING BAD BUT I WILL JUST KEEP IT TO MYSELF........HAHAHAHA  I AM SURE THE ONLY WOMEN GUNNA BE THERE TONIGHT IS LEXXTACY
> *


wow....u r something else!!!!! r u bored?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Born 2 Die

SUPP ******


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:45 AM~14838896
> *wow....u r something else!!!!! r u bored?
> *


fuck that nerd...


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 21 2009, 12:46 PM~14838913
> *fuck that nerd...
> *



X305


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 10:46 AM~14838912
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Born 2 Die
> 
> ...


wat up big pimpen....... :wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:44 PM~14838889
> *OH OK SO  2 WOMEN OUT OF 20 BALLERS (GUYS) RIGHT
> *


What you worried about with that hag you got? Is your girl at work or is there an unguarded bridge somewhere in Polk


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:45 AM~14838896
> *wow....u r something else!!!!! r u bored?
> *


YES I AM HEHE 

I DID NOT GET A ANWSER TO THAT QUESTION EITHER........


I BET YA'LL CAN NOT EVEN TELL IT STINKS DOWN THERE B/C YA'LL LIVE IN THAT SHIT LOL 

I HAVE HAD SOOOO MANY PEOPLE GO DOWN THERE TO THE BEACH AND COME BACK AND SAY MIA STINKS BAD ALOT OF DIRTY PEOPLE AND ALOT OF POLITION IF THAT IS HOW YOU SPELL IT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 12:51 PM~14838309
> *ED WAS GOOD FOOL.... :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN DAWG BORED AS HELL READING CHAPTER AFTER CHAPTER ON A.O.L.I.L.COM


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 10:46 AM~14838912
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Born 2 Die
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

"where you from where you from where you from ****** where you from where you from? 
POLKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK COUNTYYYYYYYYYYYYY
where you from where you from where you from ******, represent your shit
POLKKKKKKKKKK COUNTYYYYYY"



lol
:cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 21 2009, 10:49 AM~14838952
> *CHILLIN DAWG BORED AS HELL READING CHAPTER AFTER CHAPTER ON A.O.L.I.L.COM
> *


deja la muela!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:49 PM~14838949
> *YES I AM    HEHE
> 
> I DID NOT GET A ANWSER TO THAT QUESTION EITHER........
> ...


You should visit! I'm sure everyone down here wants to meet you, you seem like a hell of a dude!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 21 2009, 12:48 PM~14838931
> *wat up big pimpen....... :wave:
> *



CHILLIN HOMIE LAC HUNTING


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:44 AM~14838889
> *OH OK SO  2 WOMEN OUT OF 20 BALLERS (GUYS) RIGHT
> *


That's right homie :thumbsup: we got love for our "ballers" atleast these "ballers" are real men. They might eat shit but they don't be disrespecting. :nono:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:48 AM~14838934
> *What you worried about with that hag you got? Is your girl at work or is there an unguarded bridge somewhere in Polk
> *


HAHA YEAH MY WIFE IS AT WORK


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:51 AM~14838966
> *You should visit! I'm sure everyone down here wants to meet you, you seem like a hell of a dude!
> *


HAHAHA I AM NOT THAT DUMB LOL


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 21 2009, 10:49 AM~14838952
> *CHILLIN DAWG BORED AS HELL READING CHAPTER AFTER CHAPTER ON A.O.L.I.L.COM
> *


must be nice to cruise on 58st :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 01:51 PM~14838968
> *That's right homie :thumbsup:  we got love for our "ballers" atleast these "ballers" are real men. They might eat shit but they don't be disrespecting. :nono:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=627


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 11:51 AM~14838968
> *That's right homie :thumbsup:  we got love for our "ballers" atleast these "ballers" are real men. They might eat shit but they don't be disrespecting. :nono:
> *


DOPE DEALERS EVERYONE OF THEM WILL GET BROUGHT DOWN ONE DAY.......................I MIGHT NOT HAVE MONEY BUT ANY MONEY I GET IS CLEAN AND 85% OF PEOPLE CAN'T SAY THAT ...............


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 10:27 AM~14838725
> *this niigga talking all that shit couse he's all the way in polk county.
> *


foe real this ***** should come check me out i stay in st. pete southside st. pet where da crackas dont come in cuzz this is da hood down here lol come check a chico out ol puss ass cracka


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:52 PM~14838978
> *HAHAHA I AM NOT THAT DUMB LOL
> *


I couldn't tell, with all the ignorant shit you have been talking on here.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14838998
> *foe real this ***** should come check me out i stay in st. pete southside st. pet where da crackas dont come in cuzz this is da hood down here lol come check a chico out ol puss ass cracka
> *


LOL HARD ASS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 10:18 AM~14838602
> *WHATS UP PIMP WHEN U COMMING 2 MIA ????
> *


yeah fool picnic weekend it da shorty's b-day too


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:20 AM~14838627
> *hahahaha you be fukin the ballers huh  look like you are that kind of girl
> GOLD DIGGER :biggrin:
> *


Had to be some pussy from polk county......... Come down to miami talking that trash


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:53 PM~14838990
> *DOPE DEALERS EVERYONE OF THEM WILL GET BROUGHT DOWN ONE DAY.......................I MIGHT NOT HAVE MONEY BUT ANY MONEY I GET IS CLEAN AND 85% OF PEOPLE CAN'T SAY THAT ...............
> *


I paint airplanes you Dumb Fuck, so unless the goverment crackin down on that, I'll be fine! HATE AWAY HOMIE!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

OH YEAH AND YA'LL LIKE TO RIP PEOPLE OFF TOO......LIKE A FEW YEARS AGO I WENT DOWN TO DOUBLE-O HOUSE TO BUY SOME 24 INCH SPOKES FOR $1800 CLEAN MONEY AND HE WAS LIKE ONE OF THEM HAS CURB RASH A LITTLE BUT IT IS NOT BENT SO I BELEIVE HIM AND BOUGHT THEM GO HOM PUT THEM ON THE CHEVY AND BAM THE MOTHER FUCKING WHEEL WAS BENT LIKE A MOTHER ........SO I ENDED UP RIDING THEM FOR A LITTLE THEN TRADEING THEM FOR A BRAND NEW IN-DASH TV


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 21 2009, 01:56 PM~14839026
> *Had to be some pussy from polk county......... Come down to miami talking that trash
> *


When did that ***** come to Miami??? I thought his pussy ass was home on the computer talking it...lol lol :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:53 AM~14838990
> *DOPE DEALERS EVERYONE OF THEM WILL GET BROUGHT DOWN ONE DAY.......................I MIGHT NOT HAVE MONEY BUT ANY MONEY I GET IS CLEAN AND 85% OF PEOPLE CAN'T SAY THAT ...............
> *


well, i can. white boy, i suggest u stop tryna start shit. it aint a threat.. i am just saying. i think it's extremely immature of u 2 say what u have said. and if u don't like miami, then see ur way out of here. this is "miami fest"... not "polk county fest"... so buh-bye! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:57 AM~14839031
> *I paint airplanes you Dumb Fuck, so unless the goverment crackin down on that, I'll be fine! HATE AWAY HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU THE ONE WITH THE TATTS ALL OVER YOUR FACE AND SHIT?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 10:46 AM~14838912
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Born 2 Die
> 
> ...


Wuts poppin?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 10:46 AM~14838912
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Born 2 Die
> 
> ...


CHILLING CUZ


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:49 AM~14838949
> *YES I AM    HEHE
> 
> I DID NOT GET A ANWSER TO THAT QUESTION EITHER........
> ...


***** miami smells 10 thousand time better than polk, tampa,st pete and anywhere up north fool. Fools like you dont come down to miami cuz ya'll afraid to get rob ol puss ass cracka ol country ass bitch booty fucked *****


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:59 PM~14839052
> *YOU THE ONE WITH THE TATTS ALL OVER YOUR FACE AND SHIT?
> *


Yeah you know me.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 10:54 AM~14838998
> *foe real this ***** should come check me out i stay in st. pete southside st. pet where da crackas dont come in cuzz this is da hood down here lol come check a chico out ol puss ass cracka
> *


HE AINT READY FOR A OLD SKOOL 305 ASS WUPPIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:58 AM~14839049
> *well, i can. white boy, i suggest u stop tryna start shit. it aint a threat.. i am just saying. i think it's extremely immature of u 2 say what u have said. and if u don't like miami, then see ur way out of here. this is "miami fest"... not "polk county fest"... so buh-bye! :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT ..... THAT IS NOT CLEAN MONEY THAT IS THE DRUG DEALERS MONEY HE GAVE YOU ...THAT IS NOT CLEAN JUST B/C YOU DID NOT SELL ANYHTING TO GET IT ...IT CAME FROM THE DOPE MAN


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 02:01 PM~14839075
> ****** miami smells 10 thousand time better than polk, tampa,st pete and anywhere up north fool. Fools like you dont come down to miami cuz ya'll afraid to get rob ol puss ass cracka ol country ass bitch booty fucked ******


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:51 AM~14838970
> *HAHA YEAH MY WIFE IS AT WORK
> *


yeah sucking some black dick cus you white ****** cant do ya'll job


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:01 PM~14839075
> ****** miami smells 10 thousand time better than polk, tampa,st pete and anywhere up north fool. Fools like you dont come down to miami cuz ya'll afraid to get rob ol puss ass cracka ol country ass bitch booty fucked *****
> *


LOL I THINK WE NEED TO START A PROTEST THEN B/C I BET WE WILL WIN .....THAT SHIT DOWN THERE DOES STINK BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 02:01 PM~14839083
> *WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT ..... THAT IS NOT CLEAN MONEY THAT IS THE DRUG DEALERS MONEY HE GAVE YOU ...THAT IS NOT CLEAN JUST B/C YOU DID NOT SELL ANYHTING TO GET IT ...IT CAME FROM THE DOPE MAN
> *


Why you worried about these ****** anyway?? Get in your grand marquis and do your damn thing, fuck what we doing..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:55 AM~14839010
> *LOL HARD ASS LOL :biggrin:
> *


dam real i am a hard ass fool dats why dey call psycho lol come pinga de caballo


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:02 PM~14839092
> *yeah sucking some black dick cus you white ****** cant do ya'll job
> *


LOL NO SHE WORKS FOR THE HOSIPITAL......... BUT YEAH Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ AND LEXXTACY WILL BE SUCKING & FUKIN TONIGHT FOR THAT CHEESE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:01 AM~14839083
> *WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT ..... THAT IS NOT CLEAN MONEY THAT IS THE DRUG DEALERS MONEY HE GAVE YOU ...THAT IS NOT CLEAN JUST B/C YOU DID NOT SELL ANYHTING TO GET IT ...IT CAME FROM THE DOPE MAN
> *


sweety... i work as an administrative assistant. what do u do for a living?? do u even have a job??????


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 12:03 PM~14839110
> *Why you worried about these ****** anyway?? Get in your grand marquis and do your damn thing, fuck what we doing..
> *


LOL TRU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 11:02 AM~14839092
> *yeah sucking some black dick cus you white ****** cant do ya'll job
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: daaaaaaaaaaaammmmnnnn!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:53 AM~14838990
> *DOPE DEALERS EVERYONE OF THEM WILL GET BROUGHT DOWN ONE DAY.......................I MIGHT NOT HAVE MONEY BUT ANY MONEY I GET IS CLEAN AND 85% OF PEOPLE CAN'T SAY THAT ...............
> *


See boo boo there u go judging miami guys nd just assuming they're drug dealers.. A lot of these guys bust their ass 2 get their car the way they want it. Nd 4 the 1's that deal that's they're problem.. Shit is bad now a days so I don't blame them although its wrong but w.e it is wut is playa


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:59 AM~14839052
> *YOU THE ONE WITH THE TATTS ALL OVER YOUR FACE AND SHIT?
> *


asere este tipo es tremendo come pinga, fucking bugarron de pinga puta playa chupitraga


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 02:02 PM~14839095
> *LOL I THINK WE NEED TO START A PROTEST THEN B/C I BET WE WILL WIN .....THAT SHIT DOWN THERE DOES STINK BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** look at what Miami and Broward make off tourists and then look at what Polk makes, why you think the south makes more? Who the fuck says "HEY HONEY PACK UP THE KIDS WERE TAKIN A TRIP TO POLK CO? LOL NO FUCKING BODY!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 12:04 PM~14839121
> *sweety... i work as an administrative assistant. what do u do for a living?? do u even have a job??????
> *


DAMN THAT HAS TOO LOOK BAD ON YOU GOING OUT AT NIGHT SUCKIN AND FUKIN AND POSEING ON CARS HALFWAY NAKED AND THEN GOING TO WORK AND PEOPLE KNOW WHAT U DO AWAY FROM WORK LOL........DIRTY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

Posts: 3,748 of BULLLLLLSSSSHHHHHHIIIIIITTTTTT!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 12:06 PM~14839147
> ****** look at what Miami and Broward make off tourists and then look at what Polk makes, why you think the south makes more? Who the fuck says "HEY HONEY PACK UP THE KIDS WERE TAKIN A TRIP TO POLK CO? LOL NO FUCKING BODY!
> *


IT IS TO CLUSTERED DOWN THERE WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TO MANY PEOPLE .....................NOT ENOUGH SPACE YOU CAN HARDLY BREATH DOWN THERE B/C OF THE PEOPLE


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

BUT I AM DONE HOLLA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:06 AM~14839149
> *DAMN THAT HAS TOO LOOK BAD ON YOU GOING OUT AT NIGHT SUCKIN AND FUKIN AND POSEING ON CARS HALFWAY NAKED AND THEN GOING TO WORK AND PEOPLE KNOW WHAT U DO AWAY FROM WORK LOL........DIRTY
> *


sucking & fucking? wow, how did u know? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u for sure aren't getting any pussy, cracker boy! lmao!!!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 02:04 PM~14839120
> *LOL NO SHE WORKS FOR THE HOSIPITAL......... BUT YEAH Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ AND  LEXXTACY WILL BE SUCKING  & FUKIN TONIGHT FOR THAT CHEESE
> *


You need to put some of that CHEESE in your ride, not on girls to fuck you.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 11:06 AM~14839144
> *asere este tipo es tremendo come pinga, fucking bugarron de pinga puta playa chupitraga
> *


lmao!!!! cracker boy has no idea what u said!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 02:10 PM~14839181
> *lmao!!!! cracker boy has no idea what u said!
> *


I dont either, I'm a cracker...lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :angry:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:10 AM~14839177
> *You need to put some of that CHEESE in your ride, not on girls to fuck you.
> *


x 305 :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 12:11 PM~14839184
> *I dont either, I'm a cracker...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


LOL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

gotta love miami fest...... :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:11 AM~14839184
> *I dont either, I'm a cracker...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0 :angry:
> *


let's just say, it wasn't nice :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

esto esta en candelaaaaaaaaaa wow


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 02:12 PM~14839198
> *let's just say, it wasn't nice :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I figured!! lol


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 10:57 AM~14839035
> *OH YEAH AND YA'LL LIKE TO RIP PEOPLE OFF TOO......LIKE A FEW YEARS AGO I WENT DOWN TO DOUBLE-O HOUSE TO BUY SOME 24 INCH SPOKES FOR $1800 CLEAN MONEY AND HE WAS LIKE ONE OF THEM HAS CURB RASH A LITTLE BUT IT IS NOT BENT SO I BELEIVE HIM AND BOUGHT THEM GO HOM PUT THEM ON THE CHEVY AND BAM THE MOTHER FUCKING WHEEL WAS BENT LIKE A MOTHER ........SO I ENDED UP RIDING THEM FOR A LITTLE THEN TRADEING THEM FOR A BRAND NEW IN-DASH TV
> *


BRA I DONT LIKE SOAP OPERAS AND TALK SHOWS BUT I DO UNDERSTAND RESPECT  WHAT EVER ISSUES YOU GOT WIT ANOTHER HOMIE DEAL WIT HIM ONE ON ONE . DONT DRAG ANOTHER MAN AND UR ISSUE WIT HIM INTO THE SUBJECT I JUS FIND THAT SCHIT DIS-RESPECTFUL  THATS ON SOME G-SCHIT FEEL ME JUS KEEPING IT 100 WIT YA!!!!! I AINT IN UR LIL DEBATE BUT THAT COMMENT IS A LOW BLOW HOMIE WHERE I COM FROM DATS A NO NO :nono: :nono: :nono: WATCH URSELF :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TO ALL MY 305 ****** HERE YALL GO A LIL SOMETHING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:11 AM~14839184
> *I dont either, I'm a cracker...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0 :angry:
> *


my apologies for using the word cracker! u kool wit me, freakeone!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 21 2009, 02:12 PM~14839204
> *BRA I DONT LIKE SOAP OPERAS AND TALK SHOWS BUT I DO UNDERSTAND RESPECT   WHAT EVER ISSUES YOU GOT WIT ANOTHER HOMIE DEAL WIT HIM ONE ON ONE . DONT DRAG ANOTHER  MAN AND UR ISSUE WIT HIM INTO THE SUBJECT I JUS FIND THAT SCHIT DIS-RESPECTFUL  THATS ON SOME G-SCHIT FEEL ME JUS KEEPING IT 100 WIT YA!!!!! I AINT IN UR LIL DEBATE BUT THAT COMMENT IS A LOW BLOW HOMIE WHERE I COM FROM DATS A NO NO :nono:  :nono:  :nono: WATCH URSELF  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Especially with someone like DOUBLE-O that ***** straight, definitley not Shady! 
mother fucker might have to many cars but he straight..lol


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 12:12 PM~14839205
> *TO ALL MY 305 ****** HERE YALL GO A LIL SOMETHING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I JUST

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

monte24, Born 2 Die, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, BACK IN A CADILLAC, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, TblaziNon22s, Patience Did Pay, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, JohnnyBoy, lalo22, tru6lu305, ELEGANCECC96 :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:04 AM~14839120
> *LOL NO SHE WORKS FOR THE HOSIPITAL......... BUT YEAH Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ AND  LEXXTACY WILL BE SUCKING  & FUKIN TONIGHT FOR THAT CHEESE
> *


For ur 411 imma be there with my bf nd as 4 ur wife she's the silly bitch is suckin nd fuckin the doctors at the hospital cuz those r the ones with the money nd the brand new mercedes nd bmw's


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 02:13 PM~14839214
> *my apologies for using the word cracker! u kool wit me, freakeone!
> *


Haha nah we cool.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 11:12 AM~14839205
> *TO ALL MY 305 ****** HERE YALL GO A LIL SOMETHING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the cars are nice :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 12:15 PM~14839234
> *Especially with someone like DOUBLE-O that ***** straight, definitley not Shady!
> mother fucker might have to many cars but he straight..lol
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS DIRTY MONEY .............IT JUST MAKES ME MADE THAT I WORK MY ASS OFF FOR MY MONEY AND PEOPLE JUST GO OUT AND DO ONE DEAL AND BE SET FOR A WEEK OR TO JUST BLOWING MONEY LIKE CRAZY .......I ALSO HAVE 3 KIDS TO PROVIDE FOR IT IS ROUGH GETTING CLEAN MONEY BUT I DO IT FOR MY KIDS


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this kidd for havein an ex cop car has jokes


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Isn't polk county the capital of meth houses?
Or so I heard from someone.
Also that they make a lot of porn there...lol
That's what I heard from someone who once lived up there....lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:11 AM~14839184
> *I dont either, I'm a cracker...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0 :angry:
> *


you might be a cracka but aint a dickhead like this ***** from polk county plus you hang around with chico's you feel me bro


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 21 2009, 12:17 PM~14839263
> *the cars are nice :biggrin:
> *


YEAH NOT THE GIRL LOL I WOULD THROW THEM PICS AWAY LMFAO


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam this retard must be bored as fuk at the crib, sexually frustrated because his wife doesnt give him any, because she is to sore from fuckin all them patients at the hospitAl.... Like i said fuk boy come down to mia talking and disrespecting like that and you'll see how far u get, instead of talking behind a computer


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 11:16 AM~14839249
> *For ur 411 imma be there with my bf nd as 4 ur wife she's the silly bitch is suckin nd fuckin the doctors at the hospital cuz those r the ones with the money nd the brand new mercedes nd bmw's
> *


i guess that's y he's hating on the "ballers".... he's miserable cuz his wife is banging all the ballin' docs... makes sense. whitepapi, i feel bad for u


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:15 AM~14839239
> *OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  I JUST
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


FOO UR A DUCK CHECK THIS OUT GRAB A BEER UR LIL HUNTING GUN AND HUNT UR SELF SOME FAT WHITE BITCHES U FUCKIN HILL BILLY :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yo monte did you ever get a order slip saying you ordered the mag..? if so send it to me so i can let them know that you did order it....! i havent even seen the mag since i sent the pics off....!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this ngga is attention hungry


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14839271
> *Isn't polk county the capital of meth houses?
> Or so I heard from someone.
> Also that they make a lot of porn there...lol
> ...


WHOA LOL DO HAVE ALOT OF METH AROUND BUT I DO NOT FUCK WITH THAT SHIT NO MORE ...........I DID IT FOR 1 YEAR AND STARTED STEALING AND BEATING PEOPLE UP AND GOING TO JAIL AND I SAID FUCK THAT AND QUIT FOR MY KIDS THEY NEED ME MORE THEN I NEED PRISON OR DEATH


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

when my lady gets home illl send u da order #


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mike que bolaaaaaaaaaaaa acere


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 10:22 AM~14839311
> *when my lady gets home illl  send u da order #
> *


aight cool....ill let them know....!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 02:17 PM~14839266
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS DIRTY MONEY .............IT JUST MAKES ME MADE THAT I WORK MY ASS OFF FOR MY MONEY AND PEOPLE JUST GO OUT AND DO ONE DEAL AND BE SET FOR A WEEK OR TO JUST BLOWING MONEY LIKE CRAZY .......I ALSO HAVE 3 KIDS  TO PROVIDE FOR IT IS ROUGH GETTING CLEAN MONEY BUT I DO IT FOR MY KIDS
> *


First off the word is MAD, second off, Don't hate on a ***** for what he does to make money, it makes you look like a Hoe, do you think your the only one with kids? a lot of people got kids, and they do what they got to do to take care of them. And if you don't know what someone does you definitley don't need to be saying itheir money is Dirty thats bullshit.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14839307
> *WHOA LOL DO HAVE ALOT OF METH AROUND BUT I DO NOT FUCK WITH THAT SHIT NO MORE ...........I DID IT FOR 1 YEAR AND STARTED STEALING AND BEATING PEOPLE UP AND GOING TO JAIL AND I SAID FUCK THAT AND QUIT FOR MY KIDS THEY NEED ME MORE THEN I NEED PRISON OR DEATH
> *


I THINK THIS CRAKA RELASPED TODAY...CMC


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

22 Members: INKSTINCT003, Patience Did Pay, Who Productions, JuiCeD XtReMe, BACK IN A CADILLAC, monte24, ELEGANCECC96, Born 2 Die, IIMPALAA, Evelitog, GALO1111, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, TblaziNon22s, LeXxTaCy, WhitePapi2006, Freakeone, lalo22, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, tru6lu305, rasta mon, JohnnyBoy
DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:18 AM~14839273
> *YEAH NOT THE GIRL LOL  I WOULD THROW THEM PICS AWAY LMFAO
> *


YO STFU UR NOT WELCOME IN HERE DORK


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 02:21 PM~14839307
> *WHOA LOL DO HAVE ALOT OF METH AROUND BUT I DO NOT FUCK WITH THAT SHIT NO MORE ...........I DID IT FOR 1 YEAR AND STARTED STEALING AND BEATING PEOPLE UP AND GOING TO JAIL AND I SAID FUCK THAT AND QUIT FOR MY KIDS THEY NEED ME MORE THEN I NEED PRISON OR DEATH
> *


No more.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:48 AM~14838270
> *u might find me there! :biggrin:
> *


nice.................I'll bring a camera. :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:17 AM~14839266
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS DIRTY MONEY .............IT JUST MAKES ME MADE THAT I WORK MY ASS OFF FOR MY MONEY AND PEOPLE JUST GO OUT AND DO ONE DEAL AND BE SET FOR A WEEK OR TO JUST BLOWING MONEY LIKE CRAZY .......I ALSO HAVE 3 KIDS  TO PROVIDE FOR IT IS ROUGH GETTING CLEAN MONEY BUT I DO IT FOR MY KIDS
> *


hun, i don't think ur setting a good example for ur kids if u as disrespectful in person as u r up on L.I.L.... maybe u should check urself. and if u have a daughter, u might wanna take a step back n realize what disrespectful things u've said about women.. remember, u came from a woman's vagina... u should respect EVERY one of us... one day, sum dude is gna treat UR daughter just the same.. and trust me..u will wanna KILL that muthafuker... real talk!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 21 2009, 11:24 AM~14839332
> *22 Members: INKSTINCT003, Patience Did Pay, Who Productions, JuiCeD XtReMe, BACK IN A CADILLAC, monte24, ELEGANCECC96, Born 2 Die, IIMPALAA, Evelitog, GALO1111, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, TblaziNon22s, LeXxTaCy, WhitePapi2006, Freakeone, lalo22, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, tru6lu305, rasta mon, JohnnyBoy
> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *


OYE LA CHERNA ESA PUSO ESTO EN CANDELA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 11:23 AM~14839331
> *I THINK THIS CRAKA RELASPED TODAY...CMC
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

GALO1111, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, tru6lu305, Evelitog, rasta mon, JohnnyBoy :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

SUP HOMIE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:25 AM~14839352
> *hun, i don't think ur setting a good example for ur kids if u as disrespectful in person as u r up on L.I.L.... maybe u should check urself. and if u have a daughter, u might wanna take a step back n realize what disrespectful things u've said about women.. remember, u came from a woman's vagina... u should respect EVERY one of us... one day, sum dude is gna treat  UR daughter just the same.. and trust me..u will wanna KILL that muthafuker... real talk!
> *


this ***** even said he was a baserrrrrrrr


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 21 2009, 11:25 AM~14839361
> *GALO1111, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, tru6lu305, Evelitog, rasta mon, JohnnyBoy :wave:
> *


YOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:25 AM~14839352
> *hun, i don't think ur setting a good example for ur kids if u as disrespectful in person as u r up on L.I.L.... maybe u should check urself. and if u have a daughter, u might wanna take a step back n realize what disrespectful things u've said about women.. remember, u came from a woman's vagina... u should respect EVERY one of us... one day, sum dude is gna treat  UR daughter just the same.. and trust me..u will wanna KILL that muthafuker... real talk!
> *


oye no le mas mente al come pinga esta olvidate de eso, el lo es un ignorante he probably hasn't had any in a while


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:25 AM~14839352
> *hun, i don't think ur setting a good example for ur kids if u as disrespectful in person as u r up on L.I.L.... maybe u should check urself. and if u have a daughter, u might wanna take a step back n realize what disrespectful things u've said about women.. remember, u came from a woman's vagina... u should respect EVERY one of us... one day, sum dude is gna treat  UR daughter just the same.. and trust me..u will wanna KILL that muthafuker... real talk!
> *


X305 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 11:26 AM~14839373
> *this ***** even said he was a baserrrrrrrr
> *


lol de pinga


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 11:26 AM~14839371
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


OYE U GOT THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 21 2009, 11:25 AM~14839361
> *GALO1111, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, tru6lu305, Evelitog, rasta mon, JohnnyBoy :wave:
> *


Hey buddy how was ur bday?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

27 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, Freakeone, Cali Way, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Evelitog, downsouthplaya, BIG WHIT 64, BACK IN A CADILLAC, HEAVErollerz90, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LeXxTaCy, ELEGANCECC96, monte24, lalo22, WhitePapi2006, rasta mon, Patience Did Pay, ROLLIN TITO, tru6lu305, 94pimplac, TblaziNon22s, Who Productions


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN PPL... ANOTHER DAY IN THE LIFE OF THE YOUNG AND THE RESTLESS... THIS IS MORE INTERESTING THAN...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ16d-qpBEE


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:24 AM~14839345
> *No more....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yes sir freak, those are the key words "no more"...he has the the nerve to come and disrepect and talk bad about others, and the retard is a meth head,going in and out of jail and beating people up...he needs to go trade that ugly ass marquis or crown vic for a 20 piece of meth, cuz thats all that bucket is worth in my book


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

damn this fest has turned into some petty ass soap opera...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 21 2009, 11:32 AM~14839435
> *Yes sir freak, those are the key words "no more"...he has the the nerve to come and disrepect and talk bad about others, and the retard is a meth head,going in and out of jail and beating people up...he needs to go trade that ugly ass marquis or crown vic for a 20 piece of meth, cuz thats all that bucket is worth in my book
> *


ooouuuchhh...lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14839435
> *Yes sir freak, those are the key words "no more"...he has the the nerve to come and disrepect and talk bad about others, and the retard is a meth head,going in and out of jail and beating people up...he needs to go trade that ugly ass marquis or crown vic for a 20 piece of meth, cuz thats all that bucket is worth in my book
> *


 :roflmao: They sure are the key words!!! lol I laughed good when I seen that one..lol Good shit... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 21 2009, 11:35 AM~14839456
> *damn this fest has turned into some petty ass soap opera...
> *


yup..thanx 2 sum fake ass, disrespectful dude from polk county...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14838998
> *foe real this ***** should come check me out i stay in st. pete southside st. pet where da crackas dont come in cuzz this is da hood down here lol come check a chico out ol puss ass cracka
> *


I'm in south st pete everyday and i've never seen any straight pimpin cars. If yall are down there then thats great cause there some ugly ass cars in st pete...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Shit's poppin in here...lol


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14839468
> *yup..thanx 2 sum fake ass, disrespectful dude from polk county...
> *


I like polk county for its cheap ass land....i'm trying to be the next ted turner and own hundred of thousands of acres!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

i gotta admit... thanx 2 that duck-ass fool, my day here at work has flown by.. THANX, DICK!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ths is for my friend alex


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 01:39 PM~14839510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFL


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 02:39 PM~14839506
> *i gotta admit... thanx 2 that duck-ass fool, my day here at work has flown by.. THANX, DICK!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


Duck...lol :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 21 2009, 11:37 AM~14839486
> *I'm in south st pete everyday and i've never seen any straight pimpin cars. If yall are down there then thats great cause there some ugly ass cars in st pete...
> *


WHERE IN ST.PETE YOU STAY AT HOMIE I STAY IN ST. PETE WELL I GO BACK AND FOURTH BETWEEN ST. PETE AND PINELLAS BUT IM FROM DADECOUNTY ALLDAY ERRDAY YOU FEEL ME


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 11:39 AM~14839510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:35 AM~14839463
> *:roflmao: They sure are the key words!!! lol I laughed good when I seen that one..lol Good shit... :biggrin:
> *


Shit, i couldnt stop laughing when he said that.. I couldnt believe he admitted to that after talking bad about drug dealers and dirty money..that just goes to show what kind of a person he is...
NUFF SAID.........


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

I FUKING LOVE U, BITCHHHHHH!!!!


what they do, lil mama!!?!?!!!! mwwwaaaa! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

elegance 966 esta mandao a correr


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 11:39 AM~14839510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:41 PM~14839527
> *WHERE IN ST.PETE YOU STAY AT HOMIE I STAY IN ST. PETE WELL I GO BACK AND FOURTH BETWEEN ST. PETE AND PINELLAS BUT IM FROM DADECOUNTY ALLDAY ERRDAY YOU FEEL ME
> *


I'm everywhere in St Pete workin....I live between houses in Tampa and Sarasota but lived in Miami/homestead/florida city for 24 years....

I miss Miami, everybody thinks they hard in St Pete/Pinellas until the shots start flying and the punches get thrown...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 21 2009, 02:41 PM~14839536
> *Shit, i couldnt stop laughing when he said that.. I couldnt believe he admitted to that after talking bad about drug dealers and dirty money..that just goes to show what kind of a person he is...
> NUFF SAID.........
> *


Yeah a fein... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 11:39 AM~14839510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how cute...lol!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
23 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *Made You A Hater*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, monte24, LOWLYFE62, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, *Freakeone*,* tru6lu305*, MIA-HI-TECH, *Who Productions*, KNDYLAC, ELEGANCECC96, downsouthplaya, BACK IN A CADILLAC, Lowridergame305, JuiCeD XtReMe, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Born 2 Die*, TblaziNon22s, rasta mon, Evelitog, lalo22
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ALL MY CHILDREN...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 21 2009, 02:46 PM~14839598
> *ALL MY CHILDREN...
> *


And a meth head :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 11:45 AM~14839588
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 23 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Made You A Hater, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, monte24, LOWLYFE62, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, Freakeone, tru6lu305, MIA-HI-TECH, Who Productions, KNDYLAC, ELEGANCECC96, downsouthplaya, BACK IN A CADILLAC, Lowridergame305, JuiCeD XtReMe, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Born 2 Die, TblaziNon22s, rasta mon, Evelitog, lalo22
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:47 AM~14839610
> *And a meth head :biggrin:
> *


lol...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 11:39 AM~14839510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oye robert, te las estas pasando!!! Respect your elders!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 11:47 AM~14839614
> *que bola
> *


suuuuup!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 21 2009, 11:44 AM~14839580
> *I'm everywhere in St Pete workin....I live between houses in Tampa and Sarasota but lived in Miami/homestead/florida city for 24 years....
> 
> I miss Miami, everybody thinks they hard in St Pete/Pinellas until the shots start flying and the punches get thrown...
> *


LOL YEAH I KNOW DATS WHY I DONT MESS WITH NO ONE OUT HERE. I BEEN UP HERE FOR 5 YEARS BUT I STILL GO DOWN TO MIAMI MY WHOLE FAM STAYS DOWN THERE I JUST MOVED OUT HERE WIT MY WIFE AND KIDS TO STAY OUT OF TROUBLE YOU FEEL ME PLUS MY WIFES FAM ALL LIVE HERE.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 11:48 AM~14839622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goooood lord


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 21 2009, 11:51 AM~14839653
> *Oye robert, te las estas pasando!!! Respect your elders!!
> *


never dat hes a youngin


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
tito you and laz coming up this way tonight for towers...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14839671
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> tito you and laz coming up this way tonight for towers...?
> *


na ***** im heading up north for the weekend


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14839676
> *na ***** im heading up north for the weekend
> *


lol i need to find me a white girl.


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> goooood lord
> 
> 3,2,1,


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 11:52 AM~14839665
> *never dat  hes a youngin
> *


Oohhh bbooyyy down here in miami those are fightin words!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm out, Everyone have a safe weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 01:52 PM~14839664
> *goooood lord
> 
> 3,2,1,
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 21 2009, 11:51 AM~14839653
> *Oye robert, te las estas pasando!!! Respect your elders!!
> *




HAHAHAHA HEY ATLEAST I CAN HANGOUT WITH MY BOYS ON WEDNESSDAY NIGHTS WITHOUT HAVING A DRILL OFFICER CALL U ND U RIDE OUT LIKE U WERE SUPER MAN ! BUT DONT WORRY BITCH I GOT A PICTURE FOR YOU


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

lol ya'll bitches act like you aint tryed it before lol ...........i told ya i have been clean for 3 years now no meth head here........ya'll to good to admit ya'll have done meth before?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yo really need t hang out with me then...i attract white girls left and right....its the cubans i cant seem to catch...LOL...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:57 AM~14839723
> *lol ya'll bitches act like you aint tryed it before lol ...........i told ya i have been clean for 3 years now no meth head here........ya'll to good to admit ya'll have done meth before?
> *


lol shit i aint..u got to be real stupid to do so!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 21 2009, 11:56 AM~14839705
> *Oohhh bbooyyy down here in miami those are fightin words!!
> *



HEY DONT FORGET MY SHIT HAS AC AND NEITHER OF HIS HAS AC OH AND DONT FORGET MINE DONT BREAKDOWN EITHER lol I MEAN SUPER GLUED DISTRIBUTORS IS THE WAY TO GO THESE DAYS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 11:57 AM~14839727
> *yo really need t hang out with me then...i attract white girls left and right....its the cubans i cant seem to catch...LOL...!
> *


they are no good for wat i want..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:57 AM~14839723
> *lol ya'll bitches act like you aint tryed it before lol ...........i told ya i have been clean for 3 years now no meth head here........ya'll to good to admit ya'll have done meth before?
> *


he doesnt quit


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 11:57 AM~14839727
> *yo really need t hang out with me then...i attract white girls left and right....its the cubans i cant seem to catch...LOL...!
> *


lol...i'm cuban!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 12:58 PM~14839734
> *lol shit i aint..u got to be real stupid to do so!
> *


yeah ok just b/c we talking in front of all ya'll people you do not want to admit ya'll did it ..............hell pussy ass ****** if you can not man up and say you did or is still doing it .......... i know everyone in miami has at least tryed it


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:57 AM~14839723
> *lol ya'll bitches act like you aint tryed it before lol ...........i told ya i have been clean for 3 years now no meth head here........ya'll to good to admit ya'll have done meth before?
> *


nope... i think meth is for white folks :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> HEY DONT FORGET MY SHIT HAS AC AND NEITHER OF HIS HAS AC OH AND DONT FORGET MINE DONT BREAKDOWN EITHER lol I MEAN SUPER GLUED DISTRIBUTORS IS THE WAY TO GO THESE DAYS
> [/quote no ur right urs catches on fire hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:00 PM~14839755
> *nope... i think meth is for white folks :biggrin:
> *


oh ok let me refraze it 

ya'll like powder coke and rock coke lol 

crack heads


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 11:52 AM~14839664
> *goooood lord
> *



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 10:59 AM~14839742
> *they are no good for wat i want..
> *


LOL.....your something else....!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

no 'mo white gurl photoshoot :nono: (no disrespect) we want mo' LATINA shoot down HEA !!....specially locals.. :nicoderm:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this guy needs to be on intervention the tv show


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 21 2009, 11:39 AM~14839510
> *
> 
> 
> ...













TWINZ :biggrin: BUY ONE GET ONE FREE AT WALMART


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 01:02 PM~14839770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol that bitch is ugly as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk no tits and just old and saggy hahaha


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:59 AM~14839744
> *lol...i'm cuban!
> *


lol we need white girls though..lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 21 2009, 12:02 PM~14839776
> *no 'mo white gurl photoshoot :nono: (no disrespect) we want mo' LATINA shoot down HEA !!....specially locals..  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 21 2009, 12:02 PM~14839780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahhahahahahahaha i cant belive u still got dattt


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 21 2009, 11:02 AM~14839776
> *no 'mo white gurl photoshoot :nono: (no disrespect) we want mo' LATINA shoot down HEA !!....specially locals..  :nicoderm:
> *


then get off lil and go find me some locals and ill shoot them....!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

cubans are to played out .......................hahahahahahaha (wore out )


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:02 PM~14839770
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOT ONLY IS THIS CRAKA A BASER HES FCKIN BLIND TOO...WHERE THE FCK IS THIS GRL SAGGIN


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 21 2009, 12:02 PM~14839776
> *no 'mo white gurl photoshoot :nono: (no disrespect) we want mo' LATINA shoot down HEA !!....specially locals..  :nicoderm:
> *


na we aint trying to take pics of white girls cuzzo.. im trying to hookup with them.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:01 PM~14839763
> *oh ok let me refraze it
> 
> ya'll like powder coke and rock coke lol
> ...


wow... ur ignorant :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 03:00 PM~14839751
> *yeah ok just b/c we talking in front of all ya'll people you do not want to admit ya'll did it ..............hell  pussy ass ****** if you can not man up and say you did or is still doing it .......... i know everyone in miami  has at least tryed it
> *


I had to come back for this.... ***** are you serious??? Just because you a meth head doesn't mean everyone else is, I know it feels better inside to think so but unfortunatley your alone on this one. I'm a pot head, does that help you out any?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:01 PM~14839763
> *oh ok let me refraze it
> 
> ya'll like powder coke and rock coke lol
> ...


DAM ***** YOU STILL HERE FOAMING OUT YO LIP ON HERE DOGG. YOU DONT GET TIRED OF TALKING SHIT HUH!! PEOPLE JUST GONE HAVE TO IGNORE YOU IGNORANT ASS.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:03 PM~14839782
> *lol that bitch is ugly as fuckkkkkkkkkkkk no tits and just old and saggy hahaha
> *


hey stfu no one told u to talk


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> I had to come back for this.... ***** are you serious??? Just because you a meth head doesn't mean everyone else is, I know it feels better inside to think so but unfortunatley your alone on this one. I'm a pot head, does that help you out any?
> [/quo
> 
> 
> why do you say i am a meth head?? i USE to be i have been clean from that shit for 3 years now and if anyone ever comes around me with it i leave.......that shit is not worth it ....and yeah i am at pot head too now........but had to quit for a little bit b/c i am gunna be changeing jobs soon


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Lol shit is sad


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 12:04 PM~14839800
> *NOT ONLY IS THIS CRAKA A BASER HES FCKIN BLIND TOO...WHERE THE FCK IS THIS GRL SAGGIN
> *


naw its that he got the picture off his fat crack head wife in front so that whos his talking about :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 11:06 AM~14839814
> *hey stfu no one told u to talk
> *


LOL....! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Yo Lex what time tomorrow...?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+Aug 21 2009, 03:07 PM~14839824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the same as you saying everyone in here does crack, coke, and meth.. Or that we are all drug dealers.. I don't fuck with no dope, but I burn them tweeds"ALL DAY" but besides that, NOTHING! Nobody would be calling you a damn thing if you wern't in here talking shit.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

ya'll are a trip fucking crack heads lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a mi si me gustan las gringa singan con cojone


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> > I had to come back for this.... ***** are you serious??? Just because you a meth head doesn't mean everyone else is, I know it feels better inside to think so but unfortunatley your alone on this one. I'm a pot head, does that help you out any?
> > [/quo
> > why do you say i am a meth head?? i USE to be i have been clean from that shit for 3 years now and if anyone ever comes around me with it i leave.......that shit is not worth it ....and yeah i am at pot head too now........but had to quit for a little bit b/c i am gunna be changeing jobs soon
> 
> ...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 03:10 PM~14839855
> *ya'll are a trip fucking crack heads lol
> *


Exactly my point, but down here on Earth where we all are, YOU are the only one that for sure does Meth, and thats out of your mouth!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:10 PM~14839855
> *ya'll are a trip fucking crack heads lol
> *


***** just over those and make us happy


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i am saying crack heads b/c most of ya'll have done some dirty shit right along with me and ya'll to pussy to come out in say it in front of other people really your friends .......that is what is pissing me off .....so you trying to tell me no one on this form has ever done anyhting other then weed???


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 12:10 PM~14839857
> *a mi si me gustan las gringa singan con cojone
> *


LOL......y como tragan.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:11 PM~14839873
> *Exactly my point, but down here on Earth where we all are, YOU are the only one that for sure does Meth, and thats out of your mouth!
> *


I DO NOT DO IT NO MORE I DONE FUKING TOLD YOUR PUSSY ASS


I AM A POT HEAD I AM HAVE BEEN CLEAN FOR 3 YEARS NOW FROM THE METH AND I DO NOT WANT NO PART OF IT DO YOU FUKING GET THE POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 21 2009, 12:02 PM~14839780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:10 PM~14839863
> *thought it was for ur kids.....
> 
> :nosad:
> *


WEED DUMB FUKIN CUBAN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 21 2009, 12:11 PM~14839877
> *LOL......y como tragan.
> *


desde chikita they teach dem that all milk is good for dem


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:11 PM~14839876
> *i am saying crack heads b/c most of ya'll have done some dirty shit right along with me and ya'll to pussy to come out in say it in front of other people really your friends .......that is what is pissing me off .....so you trying to tell me no one on this form has ever done anyhting other then weed???
> *


and earlier u mentioned "dirty money".... shit, u the one giving money to the dealers, therefore ur supporting it....so, quiet! u don't make sense, buddy... u must be confused!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SO HEY CANT WAIT FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 03:11 PM~14839876
> *i am saying crack heads b/c most of ya'll have done some dirty shit right along with me and ya'll to pussy to come out in say it in front of other people really your friends .......that is what is pissing me off .....so you trying to tell me no one on this form has ever done anyhting other then weed???
> *


I can only speak for myself, I don't pretend, and make shit up about other people.. It's pissing you off because we aren't crack heads??? lol You really have a problem..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:12 PM~14839890
> *I DO NOT DO IT NO MORE I DONE FUKING TOLD YOUR PUSSY ASS
> I AM A POT HEAD I AM HAVE BEEN CLEAN FOR 3 YEARS NOW FROM THE METH AND I DO NOT WANT NO PART OF IT DO YOU FUKING GET THE POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????
> *


***** SHUT DA FUCK UP BITCH AINT NOBODY INTRESTED ON WHAT DA FUCK YOU BE DOING YOU BOOTY FUCKED *****.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

GueSS whO walKed N dha BuiLdiNG?? YeeeeeeII!!!! 

Str8 PimPin'S FinEsT----> RebeKa...

From Dhat 305.... iM saYn doEE----> :machinegun: Fuk Uh 863 Polk CouNTY!!!! n 

Dhat BorIng asS ciTY!!! 

Lol... wtF is a Polk CounTY!!! and whOOOOOOOO In diS woRld dHat is FamoUs liVes 

thERE!! NooooboDY!! LMaooo!! Only TraileR trash ppL dhaT fuk Deyre BaRn 

anImaLs!!! :barf: PosSiblY watChu dooo SinCe u ThinK Nigguz pay FemaLes 2 

Have seX!!

u Dont Noee wt A ReaL FeMale Looks LyK!!! shT yo ass ^ alReadY Ur nOt even FunnY!!! But Like @ aaaaaaaaall WtsoEver!!!

STOP HatIN cuz MiamI too Live foR u...Ur Not ReaDy 4 Us!!!! Bt weN u r doEE

HoLLuuuuuuuuuR!!! 

sO lyK i was SayN!!! fUk Dha Otha SyD!!!! dHa oTha syD ainT shYiiiiiET!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 03:12 PM~14839890
> *I DO NOT DO IT NO MORE I DONE FUKING TOLD YOUR PUSSY ASS
> I AM A POT HEAD I AM HAVE BEEN CLEAN FOR 3 YEARS NOW FROM THE METH AND I DO NOT WANT NO PART OF IT DO YOU FUKING GET THE POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????
> *


All I can say to that is I would rather you tell my pussy ass in person!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14839899
> *WEED DUMB FUKIN CUBAN
> *



kiss my cuban ASS, trailer trash :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:14 PM~14839910
> *and earlier u mentioned "dirty money".... shit, u the one giving money to the dealers, therefore ur supporting it....so, quiet! u don't make sense, buddy... u must be confused!
> *


weed weed when i say dope i am referring to meth coke crack all that other shit weed is a plant it should be legal


so step the fuk back cuban and listen to what the whiteboy has to say lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 12:14 PM~14839913
> *SO HEY CANT WAIT FOR THE PICNIC
> *


SHIT DOGG COUNTING DEM DAYS FOOL. WE SHOULD INVITE DEM POLK COUNTY ***** TO COME. YOU THINK THEY'LL COME TO OUR PICNIC LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 12:16 PM~14839932
> *kiss my cuban ASS, trailer trash  :biggrin:
> *


EH DICHO CASO CERRADO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 12:16 PM~14839932
> *kiss my cuban ASS, trailer trash  :biggrin:
> *


FUK HIM ILL DU THAT LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 12:15 PM~14839921
> *GueSS whO walKed N dha BuiLdiNG?? YeeeeeeII!!!!
> 
> Str8 PimPin'S FinEsT----> RebeKa...
> ...


TRANQUILA TRANQUILA LOL


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 03:18 PM~14839961
> *FUK HIM ILL DU THAT LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Aug 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14839901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more power for me i love them gringas i dont think cuban women are any good for relationships


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 12:15 PM~14839921
> *GueSS whO walKed N dha BuiLdiNG?? YeeeeeeII!!!!
> 
> Str8 PimPin'S FinEsT----> RebeKa...
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: MUEDELO


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 01:18 PM~14839968
> *more power for me i love them gringas i dont think cuban women are any good for relationships
> *


nope they aint b/c they fuk you and your friends lol get money how they can


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14839968
> *more power for me i love them gringas i dont think cuban women are any good for relationships
> *


NOT TRUE MA ***** CUBAN FEMALE WILL STICK BY U EVEN WEN U DUMP THEY ASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 11:18 AM~14839968
> *more power for me i love them gringas i dont think cuban women are any good for relationships
> *


the way i see it is when th lights go off were all the same color....! just dont flip the lights on and you will be perfectly fine....LOL....!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Aug 21 2009, 08:33 AM~14836509
> *UP FOR TRADE MY 85 FLEET WOOD 2DR WIT THREE PUMP SETUP NEEDS BATTERYS  IM LOOKING FOR A STOCK UN CUT CAR PERFER A OLDER BLAZER BUT I JUST NEED A STOCK RIDE CAR RUNS PERFECT AND HAS AC PM FOR MORE INFO
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:20 PM~14839986
> *nope they aint b/c they fuk you and your friends lol get money how they can
> *


who gave you permission to talk never the less respond to my shit?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:20 PM~14839986
> *nope they aint b/c they fuk you and your friends lol get money how they can
> *


HEY GAY GUY STFU


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 01:22 PM~14840007
> *who gave you permission to talk never the less respond to my shit?
> *


i gave my self permission


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 12:15 PM~14839921
> *GueSS whO walKed N dha BuiLdiNG?? YeeeeeeII!!!!
> 
> Str8 PimPin'S FinEsT----> RebeKa...
> ...


DATTTTTT'S WAAAAAAASSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUPPPPP!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

This is one BAAADDDD!! chika.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 21 2009, 11:59 AM~14839739
> *HEY DONT FORGET MY SHIT HAS AC AND NEITHER OF HIS HAS AC OH AND DONT FORGET MINE DONT BREAKDOWN EITHER lol I MEAN SUPER GLUED DISTRIBUTORS IS THE WAY TO GO THESE DAYS
> *


Ladies and gents bring out the cameras, monte do u have your gloves?!?!?!lmao


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14840004
> *the way i see it is when th lights go off were all the same color....! just dont flip the lights on and you will be perfectly fine....LOL....!
> *


AMEN AMEN TO THE TALL GUY :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Aug 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14840004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 21 2009, 12:23 PM~14840017
> *
> 
> This is one BAAADDDD!! chika.
> *


OYE ESTAS TIRANDO DURO :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 03:22 PM~14840007
> *who gave you permission to talk never the less respond to my shit?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 11:23 AM~14840023
> *i like the lights on first off and they sound different wen they scream
> 
> :barf:
> *


LOL...i cant say shit to that one...i love to hear an accent....! so i cant say anything bad about that one....grab laz and lets chill and go hoe scoping...i got time till i got to be at towers....!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 21 2009, 01:23 PM~14840017
> *
> 
> This is one BAAADDDD!! chika.
> *


body pics?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:23 PM~14840015
> *i gave my self permission
> *



:0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 12:25 PM~14840042
> *LOL...i cant say shit to that one...i love to hear an accent....! so i cant say anything bad about that one....grab laz and lets chill and go hoe scoping...i got time till i got to be at towers....!
> *


i dont i got to ddrop off the baby to babymomma in a bit and then im headin up north


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 02:05 PM~14839807
> *I had to come back for this.... ***** are you serious??? Just because you a meth head doesn't mean everyone else is, I know it feels better inside to think so but unfortunatley your alone on this one. I'm a pot head, does that help you out any?
> *


  pot head.... not you freakie........never thunkit :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 12:15 PM~14839921
> *GueSS whO walKed N dha BuiLdiNG?? YeeeeeeII!!!!
> 
> Str8 PimPin'S FinEsT----> RebeKa...
> ...


That's wuts up!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 12:27 PM~14840054
> *i dont i got to ddrop off the baby to babymomma in a bit and then im headin up north
> *


WERE U GOIN


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 12:18 PM~14839968
> *more power for me i love them gringas i dont think cuban women are any good for relationships
> *


O MAN... I BEG TO DIFFER :biggrin: 
WELL, I DUNNO BOUT DEM GIRLS STRAIGHT FROM CUBA....BUT I KNOW I'M GOOD.
MY GRANDPARENTS WERE CUBAN... I AM VERY "AMERICANIZED" :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 11:27 AM~14840054
> *i dont i got to ddrop off the baby to babymomma in a bit and then im headin up north
> *


aight im going to head up around 5 or 5:30....so if anyone wants some good shots while im there get there early so can deal with you...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 12:28 PM~14840079
> *WERE U GOIN
> *


jupiter!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 12:28 PM~14840083
> *O MAN... I BEG TO DIFFER :biggrin:
> WELL, I DUNNO BOUT DEM GIRLS STRAIGHT FROM CUBA....BUT I KNOW I'M GOOD.
> MY GRANDPARENTS WERE CUBAN... I AM VERY "AMERICANIZED" :biggrin:
> *


NAW CUBANITA STR8 FROM THE VALSA LAS LOKA DE HIALEAH LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 12:28 PM~14840083
> *O MAN... I BEG TO DIFFER :biggrin:
> WELL, I DUNNO BOUT DEM GIRLS STRAIGHT FROM CUBA....BUT I KNOW I'M GOOD.
> MY GRANDPARENTS WERE CUBAN... I AM VERY "AMERICANIZED" :biggrin:
> *


too bad ill never get to conform that!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 12:29 PM~14840095
> *jupiter!
> *


SLAM FEST WEEKEND


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 12:29 PM~14840095
> *jupiter!
> *


DAMN!! thatz far like a Zillion miles away.:wow: ...b safe with them hunkys.(crakas)


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 12:30 PM~14840101
> *NAW CUBANITA STR8 FROM THE VALSA LAS LOKA DE HIALEAH LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont like ref's either good old skool style, hell yes


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

O U KNO THIS STUPID MOFO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez+Aug 21 2009, 12:32 PM~14840125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na slamfest is oct 17-18


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WTF going on around here......  






































:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

HUS$LIN


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Aug 21 2009, 03:27 PM~14840070
> *   pot head.... not you freakie........never thunkit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Hahaha Yeah, I guess it's out now...lol :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:35 PM~14840167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS MISSING FINGERS AND SHIT HAHAHA NICE PHOTOCHOP


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 03:35 PM~14840167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 94pimplac, JuiCeD XtReMe, JohnnyBoy, Freakeone, luxridez, ROLLIN TITO, DOUBLE-O, Who Productions, orientalmontecarlo, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, Str8PiMpInReBeka, monte24, Still Hated, impalas79, lalo22, TblaziNon22s, Lowridergame305, ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 03:34 PM~14840146
> *WTF going on around here......
> :biggrin:
> *


LayItLow.com Forums > Live Chat


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:36 PM~14840177
> *THAT BITCH IS MISSING FINGERS AND SHIT HAHAHA    NICE PHOTOCHOP
> *


IT'S PHOTOSHOP, DUMMY :biggrin: SHIT, YOU ARE WHITE AND I'M LATINA, & MY ENGLISH GRAMMAR IS ON POINT, UNLIKE YOURS.... GO BACK TO SCHOOL, DICKHEAD :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 03:36 PM~14840177
> *THAT BITCH IS MISSING FINGERS AND SHIT HAHAHA    NICE PHOTOCHOP
> *



I got bored......lol


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:40 PM~14840213
> *IT'S PHOTOSHOP, DUMMY :biggrin: SHIT, YOU ARE WHITE AND I'M LATINA, & MY ENGLISH GRAMMAR IS ON POINT, UNLIKE YOURS.... GO BACK TO SCHOOL, DICKHEAD :biggrin:
> *


I MENT TO DO THAT FUKIN SAGGY TITY CUBAN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not trying to be a dick, or get the whole Miami Fest squad against me.
But I didn't know PeOpLe sTiLL TyPeD LiKeD tHiS. lol
:cheesy:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

Str8PiMpInReBeka, MUST HAVE SOMETHING BIG TO SAY HE HAS BEEN TYPEING FOR A WHILE NOW LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 12:42 PM~14840240
> *I'm not trying to be a dick, or get the whole Miami Fest squad against me.
> But I didn't know PeOpLe sTiLL TyPeD LiKeD tHiS. lol
> :cheesy:
> *


yes we do!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:41 PM~14840227
> *I MENT TO DO THAT FUKIN SAGGY TITY CUBAN
> *


OK... U "MENT".....HA!

AND SAGGY????????? HAHAAAAAA! U MUST BE BLIND, COUNTRY-FUCKERRRR! GO FUCK UR COUSINS, BROTHERS, AND SISTERS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 12:34 PM~14840146
> *WTF going on around here......
> :biggrin:
> *


LAYITLOW FOR YA DOUBLE-O THATS ALL SOMETIMES NUCCAS FORGET TO RESPECT THERE ELDERS :biggrin: LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:43 PM~14840249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 12:43 PM~14840249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


suave acere que ahi no hay nada !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 02:36 PM~14840173
> *:roflmao: Hahaha Yeah, I guess it's out now...lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 its ok.... they tricked you into sayin it :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:43 PM~14840248
> *OK... U "MENT".....HA!
> 
> AND SAGGY????????? HAHAAAAAA! U MUST BE BLIND, COUNTRY-FUCKERRRR! GO FUCK UR COUSINS, BROTHERS, AND SISTERS! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO I AM NOT BLIND LOOK AT YOUR AVATAR HAHA SAGGY TITS CAMEL TOE CUBAN


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

4 PIONEER 12'S FOR 300 O.B.O. ALMOOOOOST NEW....

BEEN iN SToRAGE... NEED 2 GET RID OF EM!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 01:45 PM~14840272
> *4 PIONEER 12'S FOR 300 O.B.O.  ALMOOOOOST NEW....
> 
> BEEN iN SToRAGE... NEED 2 GET RID OF EM!!!
> *


DAMN IT TOOK YOU THAT LONG TO TYPE THAT LOL


POST PICTURES HOMIE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:10 AM~14839181
> *lmao!!!! cracker boy has no idea what u said!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: But i do...................   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

DAMN I GOT A SHITTT LOAD OF PEOPLE TO COME TO THE MIAMI FEST HAHAHAHA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Aug 21 2009, 12:44 PM~14840262
> *suave acere que ahi no hay nada !!!! :biggrin:
> *


i esta que bola :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 03:44 PM~14840269
> *NO I AM NOT BLIND LOOK AT YOUR AVATAR HAHA SAGGY TITS  CAMEL TOE CUBAN
> *


She's out of your league huh? lol


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 12:47 PM~14840291
> *i esta que bola  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


esta en talla!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:47 PM~14840291
> *i esta que bola  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I'LL TAKE ONE OF THOSE SHIPPED TO 33157


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Aug 21 2009, 03:44 PM~14840266
> *:0 its ok.... they tricked you into sayin it :biggrin:
> *


It's tricky in here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn Lex your famous...LOL....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo any one down for some football games this season we will be at wild park every sunday from 4 to lights out


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:49 PM~14840313
> *yo any one down for some football games this season we will be at wild park every sunday from 4 to lights out
> *


WHERES THAT AT IM DOWN


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 11:17 AM~14839266
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS DIRTY MONEY .............IT JUST MAKES ME MADE THAT I WORK MY ASS OFF FOR MY MONEY AND PEOPLE JUST GO OUT AND DO ONE DEAL AND BE SET FOR A WEEK OR TO JUST BLOWING MONEY LIKE CRAZY .......I ALSO HAVE 3 KIDS  TO PROVIDE FOR IT IS ROUGH GETTING CLEAN MONEY BUT I DO IT FOR MY KIDS
> *


Mad for what.......i bust my ass everyday in the sun...but if bad came to bad i can go back to my old ways and provide for my family......down here we do what we gotta do......point blank...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

33 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
27 Members: MISTER ED, COUPE DE BEAR, Who Productions, JuiCeD XtReMe, Freakeone, orientalmontecarlo, GRAND HUSTLE, Still Hated, ROLLIN TITO, luxridez, WhitePapi2006, P78dayz, GoGetta305, STREETSOFDADECC, HOLY MARQUIS, Born 2 Die, LeXxTaCy, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 305low, Str8PiMpInReBeka, MR.GRUMPY, TblaziNon22s, lalo22, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, bung, rasta mon, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC



I GUESS NOBODY GOT SHIT TO DO......


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:44 PM~14840269
> *NO I AM NOT BLIND LOOK AT YOUR AVATAR HAHA SAGGY TITS  CAMEL TOE CUBAN
> *



LMAOOOOOOO!!!!! UR SO FUNNY!!!! SWEETY, THEY R FAR FROM SAGGY. THAT'S THE BATHINGSUIT PRESSING 'EM DOWN, U INCEST-PRACTICING, ILLITERATE BASTARD :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:43 PM~14840243
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, MUST HAVE SOMETHING BIG TO SAY HE HAS BEEN TYPEING FOR A WHILE NOW LOL
> *


F.Y.I. U dUM fUKn :guns: cRACKaH iM A FeMAle!! & NOT WUn 2 fUK WIt...cUZ I WIll DRIvE 2 DHA SHiT HoLE U lIVE In AND rUN Yo ASS oVA REAAAAAAAL QUiK...

& Y dHA FUk U PAyN ATTeNTION iF Im WRItING oR NoT...LOL... DOnTCHU hAVE SUmTHNg BETTeR 2 DO!!! LyK pUTCHuR GIRl ON A WEIgHT PROgRAM!!! 

Or MaYBE U sHOUlD vISIt..... GetALife.COM/WhitePapi2006 :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 12:48 PM~14840303
> *I'LL TAKE ONE OF THOSE SHIPPED TO 33157
> *


x


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 12:46 PM~14840281
> *DAMN IT TOOK YOU THAT LONG TO TYPE THAT LOL
> POST PICTURES HOMIE
> *



U TiMING ME 2....lMFAOOOOOOOOOOO!!! WHAAAAAA??!!! TaLK ABoUT BoREDom!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:50 AM~14840333
> *LMAOOOOOOO!!!!! UR SO FUNNY!!!! SWEETY, THEY R FAR FROM SAGGY. THAT'S THE BATHINGSUIT PRESSING 'EM DOWN, U INCEST-PRACTICING, ILLITERATE BASTARD :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 11:37 AM~14839489
> *Shit's poppin in here...lol
> *


What it do Freak..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 12:50 PM~14840334
> *F.Y.I. U dUM fUKn :guns: cRACKaH iM A FeMAle!! & NOT WUn 2 fUK WIt...cUZ I WIll DRIvE 2 DHA SHiT HoLE U lIVE In AND rUN Yo ASS oVA REAAAAAAAL QUiK...
> 
> & Y dHA FUk U PAyN ATTeNTION iF Im WRItING oR NoT...LOL... DOnTCHU hAVE SUmTHNg BETTeR 2 DO!!! LyK pUTCHuR GIRl ON A WEIgHT PROgRAM!!!
> ...


pero mujeres no le ponga atencion al bugarron este. He just gone keep trying to get yall mad ignore his ass


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 02:48 PM~14840306
> *It's tricky in here.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 03:52 PM~14840364
> *What it do Freak..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Enjoying the show...lol :biggrin: How you doing??


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 12:50 PM~14840333
> *LMAOOOOOOO!!!!! UR SO FUNNY!!!! SWEETY, THEY R FAR FROM SAGGY. THAT'S THE BATHINGSUIT PRESSING 'EM DOWN, U INCEST-PRACTICING, ILLITERATE BASTARD :biggrin:
> *


dam big ass words lol you tell him girl :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED WAS GOOD FOOL LIKE THE 91 CADY ITS FOR SALE....... :biggrin: CONGRATS BY THE WAY ON UR WEDDING FOOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14840387
> *dam big ass words lol you tell him girl  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DAM FOOL DAT ***** STILL GOING ON WOW I WANA C PICS NOT HERE DAT FOOL.....HEY LET HIM KNOW I GOT DAT METH FOR THE LOW IF HE WANA GET BACK INTO IT...LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 03:57 PM~14840413
> *DAM FOOL DAT ***** STILL GOING ON WOW I WANA C PICS NOT HERE DAT FOOL.....HEY LET HIM KNOW I GOT DAT METH FOR THE LOW IF HE WANA GET BACK INTO IT...LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: Let us know when you get the first PM from him


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14840167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 AM~14837494
> *<span style='color:blue'>YEWA FOR A WIFE ....I WOULD BE MAD TOO...*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14840167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 12:59 PM~14840443
> *CAME OUT TIGHT WORK,NUMBER 7 AND WE STRAIGHT RIGHT?
> U ARE A FUKFACE NOT A MAN
> PRIMO U TRAMPLED HIS ASS LIKE HIS WIFE DOES
> ...


oye le dite :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 12:59 PM~14840443
> *CAME OUT TIGHT WORK,NUMBER 7 AND WE STRAIGHT RIGHT?
> U ARE A FUKFACE NOT A MAN
> PRIMO U TRAMPLED HIS ASS LIKE HIS WIFE DOES
> ...




ooooooo shiiiiitttttt!!! lmao!


x305x954x305x954!!!!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami . any hangouts tonight??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 21 2009, 01:02 PM~14840477
> *wats up miami . any hangouts tonight??
> *


hey, grumpy... towers 2night... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:03 PM~14840484
> *hey, grumpy... towers 2night... :biggrin:
> *


wat time ??


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

29 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: *Made You A Hater, LeXxTaCy, ROLLIN TITO,* bigscrapp, *COUPE DE BEAR, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, orientalmontecarlo,* JuiCeD XtReMe, 83delta88, STREETSOFDADECC,* Freakeone, P78dayz, Who Productions*, lalo22, ripsta85, Still Hated, TblaziNon22s, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *Str8PiMpInReBeka*, HOLY MARQUIS


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :ugh: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:05 PM~14840513
> *29 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: Made You A Hater, LeXxTaCy, ROLLIN TITO, bigscrapp, COUPE DE BEAR, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, orientalmontecarlo, JuiCeD XtReMe, 83delta88, STREETSOFDADECC, Freakeone, P78dayz, Who Productions, lalo22, ripsta85, Still Hated, TblaziNon22s, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HOLY MARQUIS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :ugh:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup cuz!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:05 PM~14840513
> *29 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: Made You A Hater, LeXxTaCy, ROLLIN TITO, bigscrapp, COUPE DE BEAR, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, orientalmontecarlo, JuiCeD XtReMe, 83delta88, STREETSOFDADECC, Freakeone, P78dayz, Who Productions, lalo22, ripsta85, Still Hated, TblaziNon22s, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HOLY MARQUIS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :ugh:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


oso wen is the next game :biggrin: we should star running football games to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 21 2009, 01:03 PM~14840492
> *wat time ??
> *


7:30 8 pm


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:05 PM~14840513
> *29 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: Made You A Hater, LeXxTaCy, ROLLIN TITO, bigscrapp, COUPE DE BEAR, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, orientalmontecarlo, JuiCeD XtReMe, 83delta88, STREETSOFDADECC, Freakeone, P78dayz, Who Productions, lalo22, ripsta85, Still Hated, TblaziNon22s, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HOLY MARQUIS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :ugh:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup, bear! :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

STr8 PimpIn's PicNic is ComIng ^ On SePT. 5, 2009 11AM-6PM.... i Wanna C erryBody Out There!!! :h5:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14840382
> *Enjoying the show...lol  :biggrin: How you doing??
> *


Just a different day.................just wait Oct. 18 and this fool will be out of town or some excuse....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i duno 2 me this shit is bad ass


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 01:06 PM~14840522
> *oso wen is the next game  :biggrin: we should star running football games to :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u trying to get us skinny lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 04:05 PM~14840513
> *29 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: Made You A Hater, LeXxTaCy, ROLLIN TITO, bigscrapp, COUPE DE BEAR, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, orientalmontecarlo, JuiCeD XtReMe, 83delta88, STREETSOFDADECC, Freakeone, P78dayz, Who Productions, lalo22, ripsta85, Still Hated, TblaziNon22s, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HOLY MARQUIS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :ugh:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: What up Bear? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 01:07 PM~14840539
> *7:30 8 pm
> *


kool im charging da batteries so ill see wats up


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:08 PM~14840559
> *i duno 2 me this shit is bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 04:01 PM~14840465
> *oye le dite  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUKEM HE A STRAIGHT DUK ALWAYS IN DA FOR SALE SECTION GETTIN PUNKED AND ROBBED FOR BULLSHIT..
\
WHEN YALL START PLAYIN IN MY HOOD LET ME KNOW I FEEL LIKE BANGING UP SOME CHARDOS :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 04:08 PM~14840548
> *Just a different day.................just wait Oct. 18 and this fool will be out of town or some excuse....
> *


Can only imagine....lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 04:08 PM~14840559
> *i duno 2 me this shit is bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:08 PM~14840559
> *i duno 2 me this shit is bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah................


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 04:10 PM~14840582
> *Can only imagine....lol
> *


DAMN FREAK I DIDNT KNOW U WERE A POTHEAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 03:11 PM~14840593
> *Hell yeah................
> *


nice but looks like shit with the top up they didnt do the 1/4 windows


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 01:10 PM~14840581
> *FUKEM HE A STRAIGHT DUK ALWAYS IN DA FOR SALE SECTION GETTIN PUNKED AND ROBBED FOR BULLSHIT..
> \
> WHEN YALL START PLAYIN IN MY HOOD LET ME KNOW I FEEL LIKE BANGING UP SOME CHARDOS :biggrin:
> *


ight we should star soon hopefully next week


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 04:13 PM~14840606
> *nice but looks like shit with the top up they didnt do the 1/4 windows
> *


THATS THE ONLY THING I DONT LIKE THATS WHY LEBARON TOPS ARE CACA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 01:09 PM~14840562
> *u trying to get us skinny lol
> *


shit ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: u already know


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 03:08 PM~14840548
> *Just a different day................. :0 since you mentioned the 18th.... To all the car clubs coming to the Firme Estilo car show on Oct 18 from out of town. the local car clubs were thinking of doing a get together on either friday night or saturday nite to show you guyz a good tyme. either a hangout a party at a club or cruisin thru tampa as a big group..... the thing is we wanted to know when the majority of ya'll were comin into town....on friday or saturday..... to better plan for this.... so hit us up...either on the Firme Estilo page or send me an email.... let us know when yall getting into town :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 12:58 PM~14840433
> *:0  :roflmao: Let us know when you get the first PM from him
> *



FO SURE IL LET YALL KNOW...LOL...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Aug 21 2009, 01:14 PM~14840617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah......but throw some 13's on it and load the trunk up............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: done deal....


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

this shit is heeelllllaaaaa clean....hardest one i seen in a while









look at those guts...n that woodgrain on the dash....tttttttt










and blackmajic in the truck...cant go wrong


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Aug 21 2009, 01:15 PM~14840629
> * :0 since you mentioned the 18th.... To all  the car clubs coming to the Firme Estilo car show on Oct 18 from out of town. the local car clubs were thinking of  doing a get together on either friday night or saturday nite to show you guyz a good tyme. either a hangout a party at a club or cruisin thru tampa as a big group..... the thing is we wanted to know when the majority of ya'll were comin into town....on friday or saturday..... to better plan for this.... so hit us up...either on the Firme Estilo page or send me an email.... let us know when yall getting into town :biggrin:
> *


ill be there friday nite late


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Aug 21 2009, 01:15 PM~14840629
> * :0 since you mentioned the 18th.... To all  the car clubs coming to the Firme Estilo car show on Oct 18 from out of town. the local car clubs were thinking of  doing a get together on either friday night or saturday nite to show you guyz a good tyme. either a hangout a party at a club or cruisin thru tampa as a big group..... the thing is we wanted to know when the majority of ya'll were comin into town....on friday or saturday..... to better plan for this.... so hit us up...either on the Firme Estilo page or send me an email.... let us know when yall getting into town :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good................


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 04:12 PM~14840601
> *DAMN FREAK I DIDNT KNOW U WERE A POTHEAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:08 PM~14840559
> *i duno 2 me this shit is bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE DAT BITCH SPECIALLY ON SOME 22S ALL CHROME OR ALL GOLD DS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 01:17 PM~14840643
> *this shit is heeelllllaaaaa clean....hardest one i seen in a while
> 
> 
> ...


***** i would put your cousin on Lucy Street if that came along........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 03:44 PM~14840269
> *NO I AM NOT BLIND LOOK AT YOUR AVATAR HAHA SAGGY TITS  CAMEL TOE CUBAN
> *



Weren't you just asking how much it'll cost you, and now you're ranking?
:uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

They want to hate...let them...atleast you know your doing something right....!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:18 PM~14840674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sharing is caring................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 03:19 PM~14840679
> ****** i would put your cousin on Lucy Street if that came along........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



u n me both ...lmao


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 04:20 PM~14840691
> *They want to hate...let them...atleast you know your doing something right....!
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the worlds smallest nipple right by the pinky finger?
:cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14840691
> *They want to hate...let them...atleast you know your doing something right....!
> 
> 
> ...


You aint right....... :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: Sexxy.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14840691
> *They want to hate...let them...atleast you know your doing something right....!
> 
> 
> ...


ur killin me ***** u dont du this to a ***** with heart problems :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I got 100.00 on WhitePapi2006 not showing up :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14840696
> *u n me both ...lmao
> *


Wait till he reads this,.....one of us will get a call.....


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 04:20 PM~14840693
> *Sharing is caring................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir it is...lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14840691
> *They want to hate...let them...atleast you know your doing something right....!
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

lol....that bitch is toooo clean


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14840706
> *Is that the worlds smallest nipple right by the pinky finger?
> :cheesy:
> *


could be.................. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14840706
> *Is that the worlds smallest nipple right by the pinky finger?
> :cheesy:
> *


lol..ur horrible. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Born 2 Die,, JuiCeD XtReMe, Str8PiMpInReBeka, COUPE DE BEAR, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Still Hated, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305. 

WHATS THE DEAL ??????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14840710
> *I got 100.00 on WhitePapi2006 not showing up :biggrin:
> *


I'm on your side....any other way and you will loose your money..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

suppp


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 02:23 PM~14840739
> *:tongue:
> *


DE MADRE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

small or not...shes still hot and you now have it saved on your pc....so shhhhh....!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14840710
> *I got 100.00 on WhitePapi2006 not showing up :biggrin:
> *


I pUT A hUNDReD 2.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 01:25 PM~14840759
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Born 2 Die,, JuiCeD XtReMe, Str8PiMpInReBeka, COUPE DE BEAR, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Still Hated, LeXxTaCy,  Lowridergame305.
> 
> WHATS THE DEAL ??????
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14840691
> *They want to hate...let them...atleast you know your doing something right....!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 01:26 PM~14840769
> *small or not...shes still hot and you now have it saved on your pc....so shhhhh....!
> *


and you know this........................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 01:25 PM~14840759
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Born 2 Die,, JuiCeD XtReMe, Str8PiMpInReBeka, COUPE DE BEAR, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Still Hated, LeXxTaCy,  Lowridergame305.
> 
> WHATS THE DEAL ??????
> *


que bola tiburon hows everything


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 21 2009, 03:17 PM~14840650
> *ill be there friday nite late
> *


:thumbsup: kool i'll let ya'll know when i get more info :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 04:26 PM~14840762
> *I'm on your side....any other way and you will loose your money..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He may show up...lol :0 :biggrin: either way we collect...lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 01:25 PM~14840759
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Born 2 Die,, JuiCeD XtReMe, Str8PiMpInReBeka, COUPE DE BEAR, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~,, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Still Hated, LeXxTaCy,  Lowridergame305.
> 
> WHATS THE DEAL ??????
> *



THE DEAL IS THAT UR IN TROUBLE WIT MEEEEEEEEEE!!!! LOL... 

REPoRT 2 Ur P.O oR U WILL gET DISoWNED...

WHeRE DEY dO DHAt @


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 01:26 PM~14840769
> *small or not...shes still hot and you now have it saved on your pc....so shhhhh....!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i got it saved like 4 times


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:28 PM~14840791
> *He may show up...lol :0  :biggrin: either way we collect...lol
> *


And he can bet that......................


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:25 PM~14840757
> *lol..ur horrible. :biggrin:
> *



tAlK ABoUT pAYiNG cLOSE aTTENtION!! LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 01:29 PM~14840795
> *THE DEAL IS THAT UR IN TROUBLE WIT MEEEEEEEEEE!!!! LOL...
> 
> REPoRT 2 Ur P.O oR U WILL gET DISoWNED...
> ...


oye sin guaperia lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

______________}}__________
_____________}}}___________
____________{{{{{{_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO______}__
__________OOOOOOO_____{{__
__________OOOOOOO_____(..)__
__________OOOOOOO_____%___
__________OOOOOOO____%_____
__________OOOOOOO___%______
________OOOOOOOOOO%_______
_______OOOOOOOOOOOO_______
______OOOOOOOOOOOOOO______
_____OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO______
_____OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO______
______OOOOOOOOOOOOOO_______
_______OOOOOOOOOOOO________
________OOOOOOOOOO_________


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 01:29 PM~14840795
> *THE DEAL IS THAT UR IN TROUBLE WIT MEEEEEEEEEE!!!! LOL...
> 
> REPoRT 2 Ur P.O oR U WILL gET DISoWNED...
> ...


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 02:29 PM~14840795
> *THE DEAL IS THAT UR IN TROUBLE WIT MEEEEEEEEEE!!!! LOL...
> 
> REPoRT 2 Ur P.O oR U WILL gET DISoWNED...
> ...


LMFAO . WHERE'S THE PAPERS AT ?????


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 04:29 PM~14840801
> *tAlK ABoUT pAYiNG cLOSE aTTENtION!! LOL
> *


Haha REAL CLOSE... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 01:30 PM~14840804
> *oye sin guaperia lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lA WHoPPERIA pA L BuRGER kING!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*yo for those that dont know oct 17 and 18 is slamfest its a minitruckin show for the most, but Rollin will be there and they will be judging lowriders this year.. im down with the ppl that are throwing it down . Its in tampa and the tampa fairgrounds(same location as lowrider)if anyone needs more info feel free to get at me*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:30 PM~14840807
> *______________}}__________
> _____________}}}___________
> ____________{{{{{{_________
> ...


  shit is gonna be legal soon y just join in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:28 PM~14840786
> *que bola tiburon hows everything
> *


HERE AT WORK DIEING 2 GET OUT ....


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Aug 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14840691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 01:29 PM~14840801
> *tAlK ABoUT pAYiNG cLOSE aTTENtION!! LOL
> *


lmao!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 01:31 PM~14840817
> *lA WHoPPERIA pA L BuRGER kING!!!
> *


lol were dem videos at im still wayting :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 04:32 PM~14840824
> * shit is gonna be legal soon y just join in :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I have a medical permit, I'm good!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

GRAND HUSTLE

DANNYYYYYYY.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:31 PM~14840816
> *Haha REAL CLOSE... :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick: :rofl: DAS wUZZuP DOee!!! LOL :h5:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 01:31 PM~14840815
> *LMFAO . WHERE'S THE PAPERS AT ?????
> *



WHAAAA pAPers!!!! LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 04:25 PM~14840757
> *lol..ur horrible. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Yeah yeah....lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 01:34 PM~14840842
> *lol were dem videos at im still wayting  :biggrin:
> *



iM WAAAAAiiiTIIIIInG FOr U!!! LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 01:33 PM~14840832
> *HERE AT WORK DIEING 2 GET OUT ....
> *


str8 oye wen yall gonna du the grand opening party


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 21 2009, 01:33 PM~14840832
> *HERE AT WORK DIEING 2 GET OUT ....
> *


oye angel are we gone have someone directing traffic at the park the day of the picnic and security too lol polk county boys might come


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Updated picture....lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 01:31 PM~14840814
> *lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WT DUz HE ThiiiiiiiinK OF lYF!!! THIIIIInK??!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14840873
> *Updated picture....lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14840873
> *Updated picture....lol
> 
> 
> ...


LLLLLMMMMMAAAAAOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14840873
> *Updated picture....lol
> 
> 
> ...



lmfaaaaaaaaaaOOOO!!!

:roflmao::roflmao :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14840866
> *iM WAAAAAiiiTIIIIInG FOr U!!! LOL
> *


its up to u :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

______________}}__________
_____________}}}___________
____________{{{{{{_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO_________
__________OOOOOOO______}__
__________OOOOOOO_____{{__
__________OOOOOOO_____(..)__
__________OOOOOOO_____%___
__________OOOOOOO____%_____
__________OOOOOOO___%______
________OOOOOOOOOO%_______
_______OOOOOOOOOOOO_______
______OOOOOOOOOOOOOO______
_____OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO______
_____OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO______
______OOOOOOOOOOOOOO_______
_______OOOOOOOOOOOO________
________OOOOOOOOOO_________


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 03:36 PM~14840873
> *Updated picture....lol
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 01:38 PM~14840896
> *hi im laz  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14840873
> *Updated picture....lol
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: "this week on miami fest" funny ass shit


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 04:36 PM~14840873
> *Updated picture....lol
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats good shit!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 04:43 PM~14840949
> *:roflmao: "this week on miami fest" funny ass shit
> *



It's a little blurry, but it says "Drama & Meth Heads" underneath Miami Fest.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:43 PM~14840948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14840873
> *Updated picture....lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 01:43 PM~14840948
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: enough 4 everyone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 02:36 PM~14840870
> *oye angel are we gone have someone directing traffic at the park the day of the picnic and security too lol polk county boys might come
> *


I DONO DOGG WE MIGHT HAF 2 CANCEL THE PICNIC THEY MIGHT COME AND FUK US UP . LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 04:51 PM~14841015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14840691
> *They want to hate...let them...atleast you know your doing something right....!
> 
> 
> ...



nice!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

laz.. you ready for tonite? imma goin to leave sat!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 01:44 PM~14840957
> *It's a little blurry, but it says "Drama & Meth Heads" underneath Miami Fest.
> *


I can't really see it cuz im lookin at it thru a sidekick


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone+Aug 21 2009, 01:51 PM~14841019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn....i can smell it down here... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 05:00 PM~14841094
> *Damn....i can smell it down here... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I took those out in Amsterdam at the Cannabis Cup, shit is off the chain out there..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 01:54 PM~14841042
> *laz.. you ready for tonite? imma goin to leave sat!
> *


u know it lets du the dam thang :biggrin: :biggrin: PACHANGA AT TOWERS 2NIGHT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:06 PM~14841130
> *u know it lets du the dam thang :biggrin:  :biggrin: PACHANGA AT TOWERS 2NIGHT
> *


Yo nesto told me 2 tell u that tito is gonna get u now so be ready!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 12:16 PM~14839927
> *All I can say to that is I would rather you tell my pussy ass in person!
> *


thats what im saying....boy do i wish he were here


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 21 2009, 05:15 PM~14841235
> *thats  what im saying....boy do i wish he were here
> *


It's beyond me why he would even get on here and start that shit :dunno:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

K ABuRRImIENTO aHI AqUI!!!! LOL... mOMENt OF SiLEnCE!!! FLACOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! WHeRE U @....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 02:13 PM~14841216
> *Yo nesto told me 2 tell u that tito is gonna get u now so be ready!
> *


IGHT


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 02:21 PM~14841328
> *K ABuRRImIENTO aHI AqUI!!!! LOL... mOMENt OF SiLEnCE!!! FLACOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! WHeRE U @....
> *


SO R U GOING TO TOWERS, OR NO????? I WANT U 2 GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....WWWWWTTTTTTFFFFFFF!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:22 PM~14841334
> *IGHT
> *


LOL...STR8 pIMPiN STAAAAY ReADYYYYY!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OOYYYEE LOKA....RESPOND!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 02:24 PM~14841359
> *LOL...STR8 pIMPiN STAAAAY ReADYYYYY!!!
> *


HEAD OUT TO TOWERS 2NIGHT


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 21 2009, 11:30 AM~14839407
> *Hey buddy how was ur bday?
> *


GOODTIMES !


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 02:24 PM~14841356
> *SO R U GOING TO TOWERS, OR NO????? I WANT U 2 GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....WWWWWTTTTTTFFFFFFF!!!!!! LOL
> *


HEAD OUT THERE


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 02:31 PM~14841427
> *OOYYYEE LOKA....RESPOND!!!  :biggrin:
> *


idk My loooVe if u Pick Me uP mayBe...iM not Drivin ma Car aaaaaaLL dha Way Up ThuuuuRR!!! u Look LYk iM driVin to a Tower!!! lol... im out Of werK earLY!! bYEEEEEE!!! mwaaaa!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TOWERS IS GOING TO BE NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 02:35 PM~14841462
> *idk My loooVe if u Pick Me uP mayBe...iM not Drivin ma Car aaaaaaLL dha Way Up ThuuuuRR!!! u Look LYk iM driVin to a Tower!!! lol... im out Of werK earLY!! bYEEEEEE!!! mwaaaa!!!
> *


BRROOOOO...LEAVE UR WHIP AT UR MAN'S CRIB..... THE DRIVE TO DORAL, BACK TO BROWARD IS A MISSION, MY LUV....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 05:02 PM~14841110
> *I took those out in Amsterdam at the Cannabis Cup, shit is off the chain out there..
> *


LUCKY U :biggrin: ..DID THEY HAVE THIS FOR U AT THE HOTEL...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 02:35 PM~14841462
> *idk My loooVe if u Pick Me uP mayBe...iM not Drivin ma Car aaaaaaLL dha Way Up ThuuuuRR!!! LMAO!*


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:35 PM~14841461
> *HEAD OUT THERE
> *


whOs PickIng me ^^^^^


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 05:38 PM~14841493
> *LUCKY U :biggrin: ..DID THEY HAVE THIS FOR U AT THE HOTEL...
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA You forgot the Spa water...lol Did you go to Barney's??? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 02:40 PM~14841514
> *whOs PickIng me ^^^^^
> *


HOW BOUT DIS: SUM1 BRINGS U THIS WAY, AND I WILL TAKE U HOME! CUZ THE TOWERS HANGOUT STARTS KINDA EARLY, N BY THE TIME I GET THERE N DRIVE U UP HERE, IT WILL BE DYING DOWN..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 21 2009, 02:40 PM~14841514
> *whOs PickIng me ^^^^^
> *


***** JUST GO :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 05:41 PM~14841522
> *HAHAHA You forgot the Spa water...lol Did you go to Barney's??? :biggrin:
> *


HAAA I HAVE MORE PICS IN MY LAPTOP SPA WATER TRIPPED ME OUT,I DONT THINK I WENT TO BARNEYS ,I DIDNT WANT TO COME HOME AFTER ..

I WANT TO GO AGAIN THIS YEAR AND SEE EVERYTHING WITH TIME MAYBE EVEN JUDGE THE CANNABIS CUP...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:42 PM~14841538
> ****** JUST GO  :biggrin:
> *


******* im on my way, thank you michelle!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

OG KUSH WAS MY FAVORITE IT MADE DA GRAND DADDY PURP LOOK WEAK..LOL


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+Aug 21 2009, 03:35 PM~14840170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree, white papi lame ass nik


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 10:03 AM~14836879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like paradise....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Aug 21 2009, 02:52 PM~14841638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 21 2009, 05:52 PM~14841642
> *looks like paradise....
> *


Snake Bight Flat in Flamingo...

Pretty much is paradise... lol


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 04:51 PM~14841019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:angry: 

:angry: 

:angry: 

 

 

uffin: 

 

:ugh: 

:ugh: 

:around: 

:wow: 

:420: 

:420: 

:h5:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

BYE, LAYITLOWERS...TIL NEXT TIME  :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 05:45 PM~14841566
> *HAAA  I HAVE MORE PICS IN MY LAPTOP SPA WATER TRIPPED ME OUT,I DONT THINK I WENT TO BARNEYS ,I DIDNT WANT TO COME HOME AFTER ..
> 
> I WANT TO GO AGAIN THIS YEAR AND SEE EVERYTHING WITH TIME MAYBE EVEN JUDGE THE CANNABIS CUP...
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 05:51 PM~14841629
> *OG KUSH WAS MY FAVORITE IT MADE DA GRAND DADDY PURP LOOK WEAK..LOL
> *


That Kush was the shit, I also like that G13/Haze, what year were you there? I have been 3 yrs, shit is so sick..lol I never want to come home either..lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 05:59 PM~14841711
> *BYE, LAYITLOWERS...TIL NEXT TIME   :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 06:03 PM~14841743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ,I BET YALL HAD A GREAT TIME ,I TOOK PICS SMOKIN BLUNTS WITH COPS AND EVEN HAVE PICS OF DAT FREAK SHOW THEY HAD WHICH IS LIKE 20 GIRLS IN A CIRCLE DOIN LICK TRAIN..

I WENT TO A COFFE SHOP I FORGOT THE NAME I KNOW SNOOP WENT THERE THEY HAD HIS PICS AND A COUPLE OF OTHER FAMOUS PEEPS,MY BUDDY SAID THEY CHANGED THE NAME THOUGH,WISH I CAN REMEMBER...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 06:08 PM~14841795
> *:0  ,I BET YALL HAD A GREAT TIME ,I TOOK PICS SMOKIN BLUNTS WITH COPS AND EVEN HAVE PICS OF DAT FREAK SHOW THEY HAD WHICH IS LIKE 20 GIRLS IN A CIRCLE DOIN LICK TRAIN..
> 
> I WENT TO A COFFE SHOP I FORGOT THE NAME I KNOW SNOOP WENT THERE THEY HAD HIS PICS AND A COUPLE OF OTHER FAMOUS PEEPS,MY BUDDY SAID THEY CHANGED THE NAME THOUGH,WISH I CAN REMEMBER...
> *


Probably the Grey area, I met Pharcyde out there when I went


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Heres a bag of your OG Kush! lol Coutesy of Sensi Seeds


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 06:13 PM~14841852
> *Probably the Grey area, I met Pharcyde out there when I went
> 
> 
> ...


YUP DATS DA PLACE I CAN TELL BY DA STICKERS AND BANNERS,MAN I CANT WAIT TO GO BACK OUT THERE ONLY SHIT HOLDING ME BACK IS MY HOMEBOYS GOTTA TAKE A VACATION TO RIDE TOGETHER,THE AIR FARES ARE GETTING MORE EXPENSIVE TOO...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 06:16 PM~14841883
> *Heres a bag of your OG Kush! lol Coutesy of Sensi Seeds
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I CAN SMELL IT THROUGH DA SCREEN...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 06:17 PM~14841889
> *YUP DATS DA PLACE I CAN  TELL BY DA STICKERS AND BANNERS,MAN I CANT WAIT TO GO BACK OUT THERE ONLY SHIT HOLDING ME BACK IS MY HOMEBOYS GOTTA TAKE A VACATION TO RIDE TOGETHER,THE AIR FARES ARE GETTING MORE EXPENSIVE TOO...
> *


Yeah few years back it was only like 6 or 650 round trip for the cup in Nov, I went out there one summer and it cost me 1550 round trip


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 06:17 PM~14841889
> *YUP DATS DA PLACE I CAN  TELL BY DA STICKERS AND BANNERS,MAN I CANT WAIT TO GO BACK OUT THERE ONLY SHIT HOLDING ME BACK IS MY HOMEBOYS GOTTA TAKE A VACATION TO RIDE TOGETHER,THE AIR FARES ARE GETTING MORE EXPENSIVE TOO...
> *


This is where you want to go, remember this sign!!! And go early in the morning like 7ish :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 06:21 PM~14841922
> *This is where you want to go, remember this sign!!! And go early in the morning like 7ish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I WALKED RIGHT BY IT CAN U BELIEVE DAT SHIT ....I HATE MYSELF FOR DAT , IM GONNA DO EVERYTHING DIFFERENT THIS TIME AROUND


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:49 PM~14840313
> *yo any one down for some football games this season we will be at wild park every sunday from 4 to lights out
> *


Were is this park i'm from up in the treasure coast but i'll travel to play some ball.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

aug 30


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 04:05 PM~14841775
> *That Kush was the shit, I also like that G13/Haze, what year were you there? I have been 3 yrs, shit is so sick..lol I never want to come home either..lol
> *


Adam you still going to the one in Canada?


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 04:26 PM~14841955
> *I WALKED RIGHT BY IT CAN U BELIEVE DAT SHIT ....I HATE MYSELF FOR DAT , IM GONNA DO EVERYTHING DIFFERENT THIS TIME  AROUND
> *


They have breakfast


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HANGOUT


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 20 2009, 09:57 PM~14833348
> *viejitos members new project ?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice what kind of car is this?


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! :0 :0 
Looking good hunny


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478926
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 05:16 PM~14841883
> *Heres a bag of your OG Kush! lol Coutesy of Sensi Seeds
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS FANTASTIC


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Aug 21 2009, 07:00 PM~14842230
> *They have breakfast
> *


Not just breakfast, but the BEST damn breakfast you will ever eat, while they are giving you blunt after blunt of the best weed, and hash in the world!


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 21 2009, 05:53 PM~14842162
> *Shop Will Be Open In Two Weeks!
> 
> 
> ...


 TIGHT WORK LOOKIN GOOD DANNY


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 07:43 PM~14842586
> *Not just breakfast, but the BEST damn breakfast you will ever eat, while they are giving you blunt after blunt of the best weed, and hash in the world!
> *


i missed out on one of the most famous spots in amsterdam to be at,next time my friend it wont fail...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Chevy210, CANDYBLUE94, 954 motoring tsp, LANNGA305, REY DEL BARRIO, CADILLAC D, 93brougham, Nepz95


Whats good........................... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

whats goin down tonight? its vert weather so i might be :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

i need 2 new 255/35/19 tires if anyone carrys them or knows where to get them pm a price. looking to buy tommorrow. thanks


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I C U SOUNDS OF REVENGE.. :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

who's at towers? besides that whats hot 2night???


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BYE :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 2-Face '64, $Mykel$, CADILLAC D, *93brougham*

What up bROther... :roflmao:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

the Last Don..new version coming soon


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 08:17 PM~14842858
> *Still Hated, Chevy210, CANDYBLUE94, 954 motoring tsp, LANNGA305, REY DEL BARRIO, CADILLAC D, 93brougham, Nepz95
> Whats good........................... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Congratulations To DANNY, FLACO, VIEJITOS MIAMI, and everyone else that is going to work there. I know u ****** r going to do good. Can't wait to see the shop.

aug 30


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 21 2009, 07:05 PM~14843214
> *Congratulations To DANNY, FLACO, VIEJITOS MIAMI, and everyone else that is going to work there. I know u ****** r going to do good. Can't wait to see the shop.
> 
> aug 30
> ...


CONGRATULATION GUYS :thumbsup: 
TOMMY GALO


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14842162
> *aug 30
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 21 2009, 09:17 PM~14842858
> *Still Hated, Chevy210, ROther... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: whut up bRO I'm here I just finished reading a bunch of spam in here holy fuckkkkkk :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 06:16 PM~14841883
> *Heres a bag of your OG Kush! lol Coutesy of Sensi Seeds
> 
> 
> ...


    :angel: :worship:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 04:20 PM~14840691
> *They want to hate...let them...atleast you know your doing something right....!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!!!  

WUD UP "WHO!!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 04:26 PM~14840769
> *small or not...shes still hot and you now have it saved on your pc....so shhhhh....!
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 03:50 PM~14840333
> *LMAOOOOOOO!!!!! UR SO FUNNY!!!! SWEETY, THEY R FAR FROM SAGGY. THAT'S THE BATHINGSUIT PRESSING 'EM DOWN, U INCEST-PRACTICING, ILLITERATE BASTARD :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
DAMM I MISSED ALL DIS EPISODE OF MIAMI FEST! LOL.
WHERE DID ALL DIS DRAMA COME FROM?
DAM HATERS.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 03:42 PM~14840240
> *I'm not trying to be a dick, or get the whole Miami Fest squad against me.
> But I didn't know PeOpLe sTiLL TyPeD LiKeD tHiS. lol
> :cheesy:
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 21 2009, 03:02 PM~14839780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 21 2009, 03:04 PM~14839801
> *na we aint trying to take pics of white girls .. im trying to hookup with them..
> *


AND SOME 'GAME'! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
GOOD LUCK ON DAT


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 21 2009, 01:26 PM~14838709
> *lol why do they back her up b/c they wanna hit it or they already have?? or they paying her bills for her?
> *


WOW!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up BOSS


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14838609
> *FOREAL I'D AT LEAST NEED A WEEK WITH U LEX.....LMAO
> *


LMAO...U ARE A TRIP!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 22 2009, 12:10 AM~14844293
> *whats up BOSS
> *


WUD UP HOMIE!! HERE BLAZED.. CATCHIN UP ON MA L.I.L. LMAO.
HAVENT BEEN ON HERE IN A WHILE N NEED TO BUY DAT DAM DISTRIBUTION BLOCK FOR MA SYSTEM.. I WAS TRYIN TO GO BACK TO THEM PAGES BUT THERE SOO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE! DAM... LOL.

WUTS GOOD WIT U?? WUTS NEW?? HAVENT SEEN U IN FOREVERRR


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

im pretty fly for a white guy...same ol shit... shit i think the last time was at the car show at the fairgrounds..


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN BURRITO_@Aug 19 2009, 09:29 PM~14821204
> *HOWDY TITO ITS ME BURRITO !
> *


WTF?? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 22 2009, 12:23 AM~14844446
> *im pretty fly for a white guy...same ol shit... shit i think the last time was at the car show at the fairgrounds..
> *


YEA? BUT WAIT. DIDNT I SEE U AT THE MAJESTIC PICNIC????LOL.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 12:30 AM~14844540
> *YEA? BUT WAIT. DIDNT I SEE U AT THE MAJESTIC PICNIC????LOL.
> *



yea ur right... i suffer from C.R.S... all the marijuana over the years...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 02:42 PM~14841538
> ****** JUST GO  :biggrin:
> *


throw back ***** :cheesy:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 22 2009, 12:33 AM~14844581
> *yea ur right... i suffer from C.R.S... all the marijuana over the years...
> *


LOL... ITS OK  
WE ALL NEED 2 SMOKE A FATTIE ON DAYYY! LOL.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Aug 16 2009, 11:16 PM~14787481
> *hey phill isnñt that that mut bucket from
> Hallandale :biggrin:
> *


dont know chico you tell me, i'm from FLORIDA CITY, you be lovin' them mudbuckets from hallandale but if anything have pm me... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 10:03 PM~14844950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 22 2009, 12:36 AM~14844630
> *throw back *****  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.
Bear, that is a very vulnerable position you are in that would make a great photoshop. 
lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 11:45 PM~14845758
> *Wow.
> Bear, that is a very vulnerable position you are in that would make a great photoshop.
> lol
> *


  chilllll


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 22 2009, 02:55 AM~14845794
> * chilllll
> *




lol.

What? I was just going to make you holding a mic and rocking the crowd...lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 21 2009, 09:36 PM~14844630
> *throw back *****  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


yo thats a good one ma ***** trow back on the real :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 09:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

Goodmorning homies :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 22 2009, 04:10 AM~14846347
> *Goodmorning homies :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO 6 WEEKS INTO Jenny Craig, Homie was on a ROLL


----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14840167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think he had to many BURRITOS that day


----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

STREETSOFDADECC
:wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4 PUMPS 4/S 300.00 2 REDS AND 2 CCE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, STREETSOFDADECC, yo que bola


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

any pics from towers last nite???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 22 2009, 08:35 AM~14847034
> *any pics from towers last nite???
> *


the tall guy go dem man it was a good turn out there was a couple lowriders out there


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 10:55 AM~14847121
> *the tall guy go dem man it was a good turn out there was a couple lowriders out there
> *


post em up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 22 2009, 09:00 AM~14847146
> *post em up
> *


he only posted this one think he gonna post the rest later







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 21 2009, 02:21 PM~14840706
> *Is that the worlds smallest nipple right by the pinky finger?
> :cheesy:
> *


that is called herpes


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 12:05 PM~14847175
> *he only posted this one think he gonna post the rest later
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

sellin desk top computer custom built wit windows xp 15 lcd screen n printer askin 300 total spent close to a grand is has to hard drives pm if interested will throw in five disk awia cd player for home stero...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 11:05 AM~14847175
> *he only posted this one think he gonna post the rest later
> 
> 
> ...


this car got it's sandblasting, and patterns at Omega Autoworkz in Hialeah Gardens..


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

WAZZA MIAMI ANYBODY RIDEN OUT TO THE BEACH 2NITE????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 22 2009, 09:43 AM~14847352
> *any more pics
> *


WHO P. has the rest of the pictures


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 11:23 AM~14847864
> *WHO P. has the rest of the pictures
> *


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, JuiCeD XtReMe, REY DEL BARRIO, ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT, 95rangeron14z

QUE VOLA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 22 2009, 11:29 AM~14847890
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, JuiCeD XtReMe, REY DEL BARRIO, ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT, 95rangeron14z
> 
> QUE VOLA
> *


sup fool


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 11:32 AM~14847912
> *sup fool
> *


AQUI BRO COUNTING DOWN THE MINUTES TIL I GET OFF WORK...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 11:28 AM~14847884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


de pinga


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 22 2009, 11:36 AM~14847937
> *AQUI BRO COUNTING DOWN THE MINUTES TIL I GET OFF WORK...
> *


shit im bored at the crib


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, plenty money regal, GRAND HUSTLE, *ROLLIN TITO*, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, 305low

wut it dew?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REY DEL BARRIO_@Aug 22 2009, 12:00 PM~14848053
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: REY DEL BARRIO, plenty money regal, GRAND HUSTLE, ROLLIN TITO, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, 305low
> 
> ...


chilling man here i just getting word of fatboy!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 02:38 PM~14847958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is in miami


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 22 2009, 12:53 PM~14848302
> *this car is in miami
> *


yea i know hes with u guys right


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 22 2009, 02:05 PM~14848354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

needs some work but its gettin' there uffin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 22 2009, 01:28 PM~14848460
> *needs some work but its gettin' there  uffin:
> *


NICE LITTLE BY LITTLE BRO.  DID YOU CHANGE THE BATTERIES???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 01:39 PM~14848510
> *INKSTINCT003 :wave:
> *


DIMELO TITO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 22 2009, 01:41 PM~14848518
> *DIMELO TITO
> *


aqui asere en la misma!!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 22 2009, 02:39 PM~14848509
> *NICE LITTLE BY LITTLE BRO.  DID YOU CHANGE THE BATTERIES???
> *


i got three needa get three more


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Still Hated, yo wats good


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 22 2009, 01:14 PM~14848402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal......................


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dolphins game 2night


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 02:33 PM~14848729
> *Still Hated, yo wats good
> *


Hot as fuck.....................   welding on a frame............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and you...?????


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 22 2009, 04:14 PM~14848402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CARLITOS REGAL RIGHT THERE.. GOOD TO SEE IT AGAIN.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 22 2009, 02:35 PM~14848741
> *Hot as fuck.....................    welding on a frame............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and you...?????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:another frame... chillin wayting for that dolphin game to star


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme+Aug 22 2009, 03:36 PM~14848746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO, oye dolphins 2night


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

dolphins play in half hour.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

JULY 4 PARTY AT THE HOUSE :roflmao: :roflmao: 
















GOODTIMES</span>


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

DON'T FOR GET THE HANG OUT THIS WEEK SAT AUG 29 5PM TILL


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

SERGE YOU ARE NOT WELL


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got 1993 chevy caprice impala clone wagon it has a 350 with 700r4 trans runs good i use as a daily it has 22 inch rims power everything ice cold a/c hids headlights smoke tail lights flowmaster dual exaust system wire already ran we drive car everywere we go not really tryin to get rid of it but want something diffrent askin $ 4,500 obo or maybe trade for other car and cash lookin for mayb a monte carlo cutlass regal malibu caprice impala please rear wheel drive only cars and must have a/c if the car is clean enuff might do str8 up trade give me call/text 754 244 3108 more pics in my build


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 AM~14837494
> *LEXXTACY
> 
> 
> ...


THICKALICIOUS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miaryder05, ROLLIN TITO, WhitePapi2006
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO, yo ur watching the game :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 06:35 PM~14850050
> *ROLLIN TITO, yo ur watching the game  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u know it my dawg hilliard doing it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, backbumpin, *HOLY MARQUIS*, $Mykel$
:wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 09:40 PM~14850072
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, backbumpin, HOLY MARQUIS, $Mykel$
> :wave:
> *


MR. LONELY  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 06:39 PM~14850065
> *u know it my dawg hilliard doing it
> *


shit u damm right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

for those that come on here for cars n wana take time away from this miami fest chat room,we now have a real forum strickly car talk we have the real ryders miami fest which i think so far is betta than this!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 22 2009, 06:50 PM~14850124
> * for those that come on here for cars n wana take time away from this miami fest chat room,we now have a real forum strickly car talk we have the  real ryders miami fest which i think so far is betta than this!!!
> *


thats going to move slow but good luck hope it works out homie


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 22 2009, 07:06 PM~14849848
> *THICKALICIOUS!!! :biggrin:
> *


she has chlamydia


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 22 2009, 07:03 PM~14850203
> *she has chlamydia
> *


Man you going out like a sucka!!, its obvious u got a crush on her


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 09:50 PM~14850121
> *shit u damm right  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BORN 2 DIE & DUCK ASS ***** "ROLLIN TITO"
THIS AINT NO "SPORTS FEST"!!!! U BE THE MAIN ONE TALKIN SHIT WHEN SOMEONE ELSE AINT TALKIN BOUT CARS ALL THE TIME N LOOK AT YOU!

GET WIT THE PROGRAM!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 22 2009, 08:07 PM~14850225
> *Man you going out like a sucka!!, its obvious u got a crush on her
> *


i don't but check out that pic who had posted see the bump on her tit lol she is a nasty whore


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 06:56 PM~14850158
> *thats going to move slow but good luck hope it works out homie
> *


mira sherna :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:07 PM~14850232
> *BORN 2 DIE & DUCK ASS ***** "ROLLIN TITO"
> THIS AINT NO "SPORTS FEST"!!!! U BE THE MAIN ONE TALKIN SHIT WHEN SOMEONE ELSE AINT TALKIN BOUT CARS ALL THE TIME N LOOK AT YOU!
> 
> ...


hahahahaha funny there


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 22 2009, 07:08 PM~14850235
> *i don't but check out that pic  who had posted see the bump on her tit lol she is a nasty whore
> *


If you feel like that... then you are twice the sucka for offering to pay for it


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 22 2009, 08:11 PM~14850255
> *If you feel like that...  then you are twice the sucka for offering to pay for it
> 
> *


haha i did offer untill i seen dat shit hahahahahahaha


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 22 2009, 10:08 PM~14850235
> *i don't but check out that pic  who had posted see the bump on her tit lol she is a nasty whore
> *


LMAO.. HELLOO? IT COULD BE JUST A PIMPLE?
:twak: 
LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 10:10 PM~14850251
> *hahahahaha funny there
> *


EXACTLY!!! GET WIT DA PROGRAM!!!


YALL BE DA MAIN ONES ALWAYS TALKING SHIT! LOL.

AND U KNOW THIS................


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 08:15 PM~14850279
> *LMAO.. HELLOO? IT COULD BE JUST A PIMPLE?
> :twak:
> LOL.
> *


hahahaha nasty bitch also ROLLIN TITO IS A PUSSY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Martian, wat up homey


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

In 3 weeks King Auto is going to have a 300 $ hop off.

My doqq El ***** is calling out da the orange licon from low life


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:07 PM~14850232
> *touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!26-17*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this lil wagon looks kool


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 22 2009, 10:16 PM~14850290
> *hahahaha nasty bitch  also  LMAO!!! DAM! U AINT EVEN FROM DOWN HERE AND U CAN SMELL HIS PUSSY ASS!:barf: :barf: :barf:
> LMAO
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> DAM ... I FEEL BAD FOR HIM NOW !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 07:19 PM~14850309
> *touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!26-17
> *


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dem dolphinsssssssssssssssss all day everyday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 22 2009, 08:18 PM~14850299
> *In 3 weeks King Auto is going to have a 300 $ hop off.
> 
> My doqq El ***** is calling out da the orange licon from low life
> *


why is he calling out the orange lin ....??? he has a car on 24's or does he still


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 22 2009, 07:18 PM~14850299
> *In 3 weeks King Auto is going to have a 300 $ hop off.
> 
> My doqq El ***** is calling out da the orange licon from low life
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 07:19 PM~14850320
> *this lil wagon looks kool
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 10:19 PM~14850320
> *this lil wagon looks kool
> 
> 
> ...


CMON BORN 2 DIE!! DONT NOBODY WANNA SEE A PLAIN ASS WAGON.</span> AINT NOBODY ASKED FOR A DAM WAGON! I SAID THIS AINT 'SPORTS FEST' HOMIE!
<span style=\'color:red\'>GET WIT THE PROGRAM :biggrin: 
LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 22 2009, 07:20 PM~14850330
> *why is he calling out the orange lin ....??? he has a car on 24's or does he still
> *


yo stfu ur not from miami so hit the door go du ur meth


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:22 PM~14850350
> *CMON BORN 2 DIE!! DONT NOBODY WANNA SEE A PLAIN ASS WAGON.</span> AINT NOBODY ASKED FOR A DAM WAGON! I SAID THIS AINT 'SPORTS FEST' HOMIE!
> <span style=\'color:red\'>GET WIT THE PROGRAM :biggrin:
> LOL
> *


ur program is not that good that y no one is in it we dont need ur drama in here real shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> *MISTER ED: if you dont have HATERS you're doing something wrong.
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: 
*GLAD TO SEE 2 JUNKIES GETTING ALONG!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 22 2009, 07:18 PM~14850299
> *In 3 weeks King Auto is going to have a 300 $ hop off.
> 
> My doqq El ***** is calling out da the orange licon from low life
> *


will be a nice hop


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 10:22 PM~14850355
> *yo stfu ur not from miami so hit the door go du ur meth
> *


HE AINT TRYIN U DUMBASS? WHY U JUMPIN IN IT? U WANNA GET TRIED TOO?LOL
CMON NAH!!! USE UR COMMON SENSE! STOP HANGIN ROUND THIS LOSERRR...ITS RUBBIN OFF ON U!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 10:25 PM~14850371
> *ur program is not that good that y no one is in it we dont need ur drama in here real shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK DAT SHIT! DONT NOBODY WANNA SEE 5 MILLION PICS OF FUCKIN WAGONS!
LOL
U AINT NO PEACE MAKER SO U MIGHT AS WELL QUIT TRYIN TO BE HARD.
LMAO. I KNOW U.

IF IT DONT INVOLVE U.... THEN STAY OUTTA IT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:26 PM~14850386
> *HE AINT TRYIN U DUMBASS? WHY U JUMPIN IN IT? U WANNA GET TRIED TOO?LOL
> CMON NAH!!! USE UR COMMON SENSE! STOP HANGIN ROUND THIS LOSERRR...ITS RUBBIN OFF ON U!!!
> *


naw thats were ur wrong i hang around with who ever i want and....me gettin tried naw dont thinks and in better words fuck that dork 

tito we took this game ma *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:28 PM~14850415
> *FUCK DAT SHIT! DONT NOBODY WANNA SEE 5 MILLION PICS OF FUCKIN WAGONS!
> LOL
> U AINT NO PEACE MAKER SO U MIGHT AS WELL QUIT TRYIN TO BE HARD.
> ...


don't know body wanna read ur drama they rather see dem wack ass wagons..aint no one train to be hard and about staring out of it ill think about 

and real shit stop train to get attention that's all u come in for and its getting old


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 07:29 PM~14850421
> *
> 
> tito we took this game ma *****
> *


FUCK YEA 27 - 17 NICE FUCKING GAME PANTHERS PLAYED HARD


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 10:29 PM~14850421
> *naw thats were ur wrong i hang around with who ever i want and....me gettin tried naw dont thinks and in HE CANT EVEN DEFEND HIMSELF! AWW. POOR LIL OL' LAZ HERE TRYIN TO BACK UP DAT ACNE MOTHERFUCKER... DAMMM YO... GOT U WORKIN OVERTIME N SHIT.
> LOL*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 07:32 PM~14850452
> *don't know body wanna read ur drama they rather see dem wack ass wagons..aint no one train to be hard and about staring out of it ill think about
> 
> and real shit stop train to get attention that's all u come in for and its getting old
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

whoa I TOLD YA'LL FUCKING CRACK HEADS I DO NOT DO THAT SHIT I SMOKE WEED.....THE LAST TIME I FUKED WITH THAT SHIT WAS 3 YEARS AGO AND I WILL NEVER TOUCH THAT SHIT AGAIN I GOT A FAMILY WIFE AND KIDS TO WORRY BOUT NOT THAT SHIT ....TO DESTROY MY LIFE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:33 PM~14850459
> *THATS MORE LIKE IT! LOL
> WHEN SOMEONE ELSE HAS A CONVERSATION BOUT WUTEVER THIS DUCK ASS ***** HE CANT EVEN DEFEND HIMSELF! AWW. POOR LIL OL' LAZ HERE TRYIN TO BACK UP DAT ACNE MOTHERFUCKER... DAMMM YO... GOT U WORKIN OVERTIME N SHIT.
> LOL
> *


dont all lights are on u right now get all the attention u want trust me no cares wat u think about him


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 10:32 PM~14850452
> *don't know body wanna read ur drama they rather see dem wack ass wagons..aint no one train to be hard and about staring out of it ill think about
> 
> and real shit stop train to get attention that's all u come in for and its getting old
> *


 1ST OF ALL..... LEARN HOW TOWHY U DEFENDIN DAT FAKE ASS ***** SO MUCH? U FUCKING HIM??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:33 PM~14850459
> *THATS MORE LIKE IT! LOL
> WHEN SOMEONE ELSE HAS A CONVERSATION BOUT WUTEVER THIS DUCK ASS ***** HE CANT EVEN DEFEND HIMSELF! AWW. POOR LIL OL' LAZ HERE TRYIN TO BACK UP DAT ACNE MOTHERFUCKER... DAMMM YO... GOT U WORKIN OVERTIME N SHIT.
> LOL
> *


LOOK U MS PIGGY LOOKING ASS PEACE OF SHIT IM NOT TRYING TO DEFEND MYSELF BECAUSE UR NOT WORTH THE TIME TO TYPE UR STILL MAD AT THE FACT THAT DONT NO ONE LIKE U. THEY TWO FACE YOU TO BE DOWN WITH MIMI YOU DUMB BITCH(*DISCLAIMER*I GOT NOTHING AGAIN MIMI) WHY DO FAT BITCHES ALWAY HANG OUT WITH A GOOD LOOKING FRIEND IT DONT HELP UR LOOK APPEAL GET OFF MY DICK YEA I MIGHT BE FAT AND UGLY BUT I DONT DENY IT UR HORENDOUS AND U THINK UR CUTE THE WORST MISTAKE I EVER DID WAS TRY TO BE UR FRIEND THATS THE LAST THING IM EVER SAYING TO U TRICK!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 10:33 PM~14850464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CONGRATS!!! U HAVE 1 FRIEND! LMAO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:37 PM~14850500
> *1ST OF ALL..... LEARN HOW TOWHY U DEFENDIN DAT FAKE ASS ***** SO MUCH? U FUCKING HIM??
> *


hey ur the center off attention now good job


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 07:39 PM~14850516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE!!*


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 07:39 PM~14850518
> *LOOK U MS PIGGY LOOKING ASS PEACE OF SHIT IM NOT TRYING TO DEFEND MYSELF BECAUSE UR NOT WORTH THE TIME TO TYPE UR STILL MAD AT THE FACT THAT DONT NO ONE LIKE U. THEY TWO FACE YOU TO BE DOWN WITH MIMI YOU DUMB BITCH(*DISCLAIMER*I GOT NOTHING AGAIN MIMI) WHY DO FAT BITCHES ALWAY HANG OUT WITH A GOOD LOOKING FRIEND IT DONT HELP UR LOOK APPEAL GET OFF MY DICK YEA I MIGHT BE FAT AND UGLY BUT I DONT DENY IT UR HORENDOUS AND U THINK UR CUTE THE WORST MISTAKE I EVER DID WAS TRY TO BE UR FRIEND THATS THE LAST THING IM EVER SAYING TO U TRICK!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 10:39 PM~14850518
> *LOOK U MS PIGGY LOOKING ASS PEACE OF SHIT IM NOT TRYING TO DEFEND MYSELF BECAUSE UR NOT WORTH THE TIME TO TYPE UR STILL MAD AT THE FACT THAT DONT NO ONE LIKE U. THEY TWO FACE YOU TO BE DOWN WITH MIMI YOU DUMB BITCH(*DISCLAIMER*I GOT NOTHING AGAIN MIMI) WHY DO FAT BITCHES ALWAY HANG OUT WITH A GOOD LOOKING FRIEND IT DONT HELP UR LOOK APPEAL GET OFF MY DICK YEA I MIGHT BE FAT AND UGLY BUT I DONT DENY IT UR HORENDOUS AND U THINK UR CUTE THE WORST MISTAKE I EVER DID WAS TRY TO BE UR FRIEND THATS THE LAST THING IM EVER SAYING TO U TRICK!
> *


***** PLEEAAZZZZZEEEE!!!!!! LOL

I HAVE MORE FRIENDS DAN U WILL EVER HAVE IN A LIFE TIME  

U JUST SAD CUZ U AINT GETTIN NO PUSSY FROM NO BITCH!

F.Y.I. MIMI DONT TALK TO LOSERRS! AND NO SHE WILL NO SLEEP WIT YOU!
LOL


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

for sale 18500


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:44 PM~14850566
> ****** PLEEAAZZZZZEEEE!!!!!! LOL
> 
> I HAVE MORE FRIENDS DAN U WILL EVER HAVE IN A LIFE TIME
> ...


THEN SHE TALKS ABOUT BEING ILLITERATE... QUE CLASSE DE COMEPINGONA!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 22 2009, 07:45 PM~14850579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRUCK HOMIE..CLEAN DAILY! GOOD LUCK


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 10:46 PM~14850584
> *THEN SHE TALKS ABOUT BEING ILLITERATE... QUE CLASSE DE COMEPINGONA!
> *


LOL. NICE TRY! ITS CALLED 'SLANG" BITCH!. WE IN 2009!
DAM U COULDNT COME UP WIT NOTHING ELSE TO SAY?
U TOO FUNNY!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 10:47 PM~14850595
> *NICE TRUCK HOMIE..CLEAN DAILY! GOOD LUCK
> *


AND THE ASS KISSING BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

hello everyone....!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 22 2009, 11:13 PM~14850773
> *hello everyone....!
> *


WUT IT DO *****!!!!!
LOL :biggrin:  
DAM WE OVA HERE BLAZIN!!! U SHOULD JOIN!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjRLYtvI2bE 

tyte work for a jit!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

oye laz! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6i9zedMNZU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJX8In6Rrqk


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 22 2009, 09:45 PM~14850579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shits baddd


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 08:28 PM~14850903
> *oye laz!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6i9zedMNZU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJX8In6Rrqk
> *


***** dem trucks are not playing around


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 08:40 PM~14851012
> ****** dem trucks are not playing around
> *


right!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 08:45 PM~14851039
> *right!!
> *


and this aint playing around tanpoco
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

SHIT I SEE SOMEONE HATES FAT ASS IN HERE WOW DEPINGA


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 22 2009, 07:17 PM~14850810
> *WUT IT DO *****!!!!!
> LOL :biggrin:
> DAM WE OVA HERE BLAZIN!!! U SHOULD JOIN!
> *


you know where im at you should have came and got me....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 08:47 PM~14851056
> *and this aint playing around tanpoco
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


4 real!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 09:02 PM~14851173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat u doing in my shit i that it was private?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 09:05 PM~14851187
> *wat u doing in my shit i that it was private?
> *


***** dont play ill bring the red regal and blazer back up :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 09:07 PM~14851206
> ****** dont play ill bring the red regal and blazer back up :biggrin:
> *


go for it..lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 09:08 PM~14851211
> *go for it..lol
> *


here u go


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

laz this is crystal my homegirl we was talking about yesturday night


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 09:47 PM~14851056
> *and this aint playing around tanpoco
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damn i would love to see that everyday i wake up  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 09:13 PM~14851248
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Aug 21 2009, 08:00 PM~14843176
> *the Last Don..new version coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


you got a good deal on that ride day was salen it for 8000.00 obo 
take your time on it homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 09:15 PM~14851264
> *laz this is crystal my homegirl we was talking about yesturday night
> 
> 
> ...


the one from the so fla video.... oye u got the song


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 09:18 PM~14851296
> *the one from the so fla video.... oye u got the song
> *


yea from the video... wat song??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 09:19 PM~14851304
> *yea from the video... wat song??
> *


the 3re tha hardway


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 09:21 PM~14851327
> *the 3re tha hardway
> *


tre na cant find it!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 02:43 PM~14840948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea weeken only you feel me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 09:24 PM~14851360
> *tre  na cant find it!!
> *


***** read ur pm


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

get topless nexttime we want to see the real you :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

My bad on the 30th my dog NERGO from C.A is calling out the orange Lincoln from low life to hop at kingauto grand opening :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 22 2009, 07:18 PM~14850299
> *Next weekend King Auto is going to have a 300 $ hop off.
> 
> My doqq El ***** is calling out da the orange licon from low life
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 22 2009, 09:42 PM~14851496
> *My bad on the 30th my dog NERGO from C.A is calling out the orange Lincoln from low life to hop at kingauto grand opening :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

bro im out going too bed :tears: in pain fuck


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tito these are the pistons im telling u about but i need one a lil bit smaller den these here


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Aug 22 2009, 09:48 PM~14851546
> *bro im out going too bed  :tears: in pain fuck
> *


Dale loco :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Finally found a pic of my truck way back................


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 09:08 PM~14850238
> *mira sherna  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is nice :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 23 2009, 12:42 AM~14851496
> *My bad on the 30th my dog NERGO from C.A is calling out the orange Lincoln from low life to hop at kingauto grand opening :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

MORE INFO ON THIS??


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ah good ol miami fest...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Chulow!! Wow its been a while since u been on here where u been? Lol


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 22 2009, 09:42 PM~14851496
> *My bad on the 30th my dog NERGO from C.A is calling out the orange Lincoln from low life to hop at kingauto grand opening :biggrin:
> *


WHATS LOW LIFE. I THOUGHT IT LOW LYFE  MY SHIT DON'T HOP ITS JUST FOR LOOKS :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14842162]
aug 30





















> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Aug 22 2009, 07:18 PM~14850299
> *In 3 weeks King Auto is going to have a 300 $ hop off.
> 
> My doqq El ***** is calling out da the orange licon from low life
> *


opens next sunday aug 30


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE, ROLLIN TITO

:wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 23 2009, 07:07 AM~14853034
> *:0
> 
> MORE INFO ON THIS??
> *


DON'T WORRY BOUT ALL THAT GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 23 2009, 07:36 AM~14853139
> *GRAND HUSTLE, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> :wave:
> *


hey mija wats up


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

ROLLIN TITO, :wave:
que bola


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning 305 and 954 and anyone else that comes in....!


----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 06:56 PM~14850158
> *thats going to move slow but good luck hope it works out homie
> *


this ***** always got something negative to say, Just make sure to keep your sorry ass out of the new Miami Fest. You have already helped ruin this one, I mean do u even hav a car??, all. See in your avitar is a pic of yourself, this ain't a chatroom ***** this is for " Car Builders", you should sign up for AOL chat or for Match.com, so u can talk all the shit you want
Maybe if you didn't spend so much damn time in Miami Fest you might be able to actually build something.
Also Im sure that pretty girl Lexxtacy ain't interested in your fat ass so stop making all those stupid little comments your making yourself sound desperate, shit if I lookd like you I would fuck anything I see, A chicken, a Goat, an exhause pipe, good luck in life


You don't like Cuban girls, LMAO, if I look


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

any boby got a monte carlo Ls front bumper for sale let me know.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN BURRITO_@Aug 23 2009, 10:24 AM~14853386
> *this ***** always got something negative to say, Just make sure to keep your sorry ass out of the new Miami Fest. You have already helped ruin this one, I mean do u even hav a car??, all. See in your avitar is a pic of yourself, this ain't a chatroom ***** this is for " Car Builders", you should sign up for AOL chat or for Match.com, so u can talk all the shit you want
> Maybe if you didn't spend so much damn time in Miami Fest you might be able to actually build something.
> Also Im sure that pretty girl Lexxtacy ain't interested in your fat ass so stop making all those stupid little comments your making yourself sound desperate, shit if I lookd like you I would fuck anything I see, A chicken, a Goat, an exhause pipe,  good luck in life
> ...



i see more shit talkin has reared its ugly head wtf did i miss :uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Aug 23 2009, 07:46 AM~14853512
> *any boby got a monte carlo Ls front bumper for sale let me know.
> *


let me ask my boy right now....!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: miaryder05, *Who Productions*, Low_Ski_13, rollin_nemo, illmatic1125, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2, tru6lu305*

:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 23 2009, 08:01 AM~14853588
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: miaryder05, Who Productions, Low_Ski_13, rollin_nemo, illmatic1125, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, tru6lu305
> 
> ...


whats good with you...?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC, yo wats poppin


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN BURRITO_@Aug 23 2009, 10:24 AM~14853386
> *this ***** always got something negative to say, Just make sure to keep your sorry ass out of the new Miami Fest. You have already helped ruin this one, I mean do u even hav a car??, all. See in your avitar is a pic of yourself, this ain't a chatroom ***** this is for " Car Builders", you should sign up for AOL chat or for Match.com, so u can talk all the shit you want
> Maybe if you didn't spend so much damn time in Miami Fest you might be able to actually build something.
> Also Im sure that pretty girl Lexxtacy ain't interested in your fat ass so stop making all those stupid little comments your making yourself sound desperate, shit if I lookd like you I would fuck anything I see, A chicken, a Goat, an exhause pipe,  good luck in life
> ...


fuck outa here making names just to talk shit then telling him he talks to much.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 23 2009, 11:52 AM~14853862
> *fuck outa here making names just to talk shit then telling him he talks to much.
> *


seems like its an ongoing trend in this bitch :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 22 2009, 06:56 PM~14850158
> *thats going to move slow but good luck hope it works out homie
> *



it'll be slow but he made that new thread cuz honestly u and many other's have totally fucked this post up. this miami fest use 2 be one of the best threads here in lil. now this shit is the wackest shit on here. 20+ pages a day of just chatting.

and b4 ppl start sayin anything i dont give a fuck and atleast i aint makin up a screen name 2 type this shit.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 23 2009, 11:04 AM~14853967
> *it'll be slow but he made that new thread cuz honestly u and many other's have totally fucked this post up.  this miami fest use 2 be one of the best threads here in lil.  now this shit is the wackest shit on here. 20+ pages a day of just chatting.
> 
> and b4 ppl start sayin anything i dont give a fuck and atleast i aint makin up a screen name 2 type this shit.
> *


Amen


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 23 2009, 12:17 PM~14854045
> *Amen
> *


praise jeebus :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 23 2009, 10:17 AM~14854045
> *Amen
> *


I need a cut..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i should be down there later on exotic...and im bringin you something...LOL....!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 23 2009, 10:28 AM~14854120
> *i should be down there later on exotic...and im bringin you something...LOL....!
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

People get too serious about this.
Honestly, after 5 years, 3000 plus pages, you're bound to run out of pictures of cars, especially with the fact that there are barely any in Miami to begin with.

Yes, there is a lot of bull shit on here during work hours, but the days that aren't like that, people complaint about this shit being "dead".

Think about it, there's only about what? 
5 clubs tops in Miami right now doing anything?
For the past few years it's only been Majestics/Aces, 25th street, LOWLYFE and CA holding it down.
There are no other clubs out. 
Some of the older clubs come and go in little spans but don't hold out. 
You're bound to run out of pictures.
There isn't even 50 lowriders out right now. 
And there probably hasn't been 50 out at one time in the last 5 years.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 23 2009, 10:11 AM~14853049
> *Chulow!! Wow its been a while since u been on here where u been? Lol
> *


BEEN GRINDIN.... Not too much going on in Miami Fest I see.. How you been? 
we need to get togther for a photoshoot....


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 23 2009, 12:04 PM~14853967
> *it'll be slow but he made that new thread cuz honestly u and many other's have totally fucked this post up.  this miami fest use 2 be one of the best threads here in lil.  now this shit is the wackest shit on here. 20+ pages a day of just chatting.
> 
> and b4 ppl start sayin anything i dont give a fuck and atleast i aint makin up a screen name 2 type this shit.
> *


  :thumbsup: thanks homie,am not tryin stop or hate on the orginal miami fest but for those that been in the game for awhile or come on this since it started know that this miami fest aint about cars its about drama n life stortys, but for those that come on here for a reason like cars come join us at our new form REAL RYDERS MIAMI FEST !!!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 23 2009, 11:02 AM~14854362
> *People get too serious about this.
> Honestly, after 5 years, 3000 plus pages, you're bound to run out of pictures of cars, especially with the fact that there are barely any in Miami to begin with.
> 
> ...


So true


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 23 2009, 11:04 AM~14854375
> *BEEN GRINDIN.... Not too much going on in Miami Fest I see.. How you been?
> we need to get togther for a photoshoot....
> *


I been good just having a tough time with my car cuz its 1 bullshit after another but other than that im str8 chillin :biggrin: 

Anywho imma pm u my # so u can hit me up..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 23 2009, 11:02 AM~14854362
> *People get too serious about this.
> Honestly, after 5 years, 3000 plus pages, you're bound to run out of pictures of cars, especially with the fact that there are barely any in Miami to begin with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 23 2009, 03:01 PM~14854683
> *I been good just having a tough time with my car cuz its 1 bullshit after another but other than that im str8 chillin :biggrin:
> 
> Anywho imma pm u my # so u can hit me up..
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ladyugly ur daddy


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 23 2009, 10:04 AM~14853967
> *it'll be slow but he made that new thread cuz honestly u and many other's have totally fucked this post up.  this miami fest use 2 be one of the best threads here in lil.  now this shit is the wackest shit on here. 20+ pages a day of just chatting.
> 
> and b4 ppl start sayin anything i dont give a fuck and atleast i aint makin up a screen name 2 type this shit.
> *


listen i can care less ur opinion on the situation.. there is nothing to talk about especially car, ppl are going thru recession and either dont want to spend money on a car or just cant afford to do it! u dont try or contribute to the situation u get on here to talk shit or say yes to shit.. for those that got a issue with me come solve it. everyone know where i be at! every wednesday and friday i be in the streets trying to get ppl together supporting every event i can. you all get online to make ur cameo appearance and thats all.stop hating on me and get with a program i dont care wat the fuck it is. help each other out. ya ****** be saying we need hangouts. we need to change shit up and the only ppl i ever see is the same few. omar ,dre and 25st. some of them str8 p. boys and the few local street riders. dueces!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

are you coming over here....?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 23 2009, 01:04 PM~14853967
> *it'll be slow but he made that new thread cuz honestly u and many other's have totally fucked this post up.  this miami fest use 2 be one of the best threads here in lil.  now this shit is the wackest shit on here. 20+ pages a day of just chatting.
> 
> and b4 ppl start sayin anything i dont give a fuck and atleast i aint makin up a screen name 2 type this shit.
> *



X2


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

something for now...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*seen this shit thought it was a tytework pic*


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 22 2009, 10:42 PM~14851490
> *get topless nexttime we want to see the real you :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

real sexy


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

STREETSOFDADECC :wave:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 04:41 PM~14855630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

who ridin to carol mart tonight?? ill be there for a few


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

took this pic today


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats craccin at carol mart


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 23 2009, 03:57 PM~14856067
> *whats craccin at carol mart
> *


a hangout ever sunday


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

what time


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Aug 23 2009, 04:00 PM~14856082
> *what time
> *


its stars poppin like at 7 30 - 8 00


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool...


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 23 2009, 06:34 PM~14855959
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this truck is raw. man i get my feelings hurt every time i see it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 23 2009, 04:02 PM~14856091
> *its stars poppin like at 7 30 - 8 00
> *


sucia!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 04:18 PM~14856177
> *sucia!!!
> *


QUE BOLA CHERNA


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 23 2009, 02:34 PM~14855959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass pic...nice shot...!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 23 2009, 04:34 PM~14855959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

got some roll'n lowrider dvd's vol 11-12-13 $20


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 23 2009, 04:42 PM~14856340
> *thats a bad ass pic...nice shot...!
> *


thanks


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 23 2009, 04:42 PM~14856348
> *nice homie
> *


thanks homie she still waiting


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 23 2009, 04:25 PM~14856233
> *QUE BOLA CHERNA
> *


tomorrow we go to work aiight!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 23 2009, 05:03 PM~14856495
> *thanks homie she still waiting
> 
> 
> ...


 24's or wires?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 23 2009, 06:03 PM~14856495
> *thanks homie she still waiting
> 
> 
> ...


trying homie :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 05:14 PM~14856565
> *tomorrow we go to work aiight!
> *


IGHT 4SHOW DESDE TENPRANO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 23 2009, 05:23 PM~14856633
> *IGHT 4SHOW DESDE TENPRANO
> *


u tell me?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 05:25 PM~14856655
> *u tell me?
> *


IGHT OYE U GOT A GRINDER IF NOT I HAVE ONE HERE AT THE HOUSE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

(i hope ****** are charging batteries round this bitch)</span>


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 23 2009, 05:28 PM~14856669
> *IGHT OYE U GOT A GRINDER IF NOT I HAVE ONE HERE AT THE HOUSE
> *


i got wat time imma go get u?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 22 2009, 07:45 PM~14850579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WANA TRADE ME FOR MY 91 LAC COLD AC CLEAN RUNS AWESOME......OH SHIT IM ON THE WRONG WEBSITE I THOUGHT I WAS ON CRAIGSLIST... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, orientalmontecarlo, rollin-orange, Hialeah56, hwdsfinest,<span style='color:red'>sup pimp r you bringing the monte on sunday


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

at wat time sunday should we start getin der????????????


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

around 1 hop off at 4pm


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 05:15 PM~14856576
> *24's or wires?
> *


for sale


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

*HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY DIRECTIONS 95 TO HALLANDALE BEACH HEAD EAST FIRST LIGHT MAKE A LEFT IN FRONT OF CHEETAH STRIP CLUB *
[/quote]


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 23 2009, 05:48 PM~14856825
> *WANA TRADE ME FOR MY 91 LAC COLD AC CLEAN RUNS AWESOME......OH SHIT IM ON THE WRONG WEBSITE I THOUGHT I WAS ON CRAIGSLIST... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats really not that bad some kid called wanted to trade a 92 caprice on 20 wires and a pull out radio i couldn't stop laughing that ***** was dead serious :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

lylorly U C PUSSY ***** U HAVE TO BE THE FIRST DORK TRAIN TO FUK UP THE OTHER MIAMI FORUM


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

LIL ROLY™, Who Productions, GRAND HUSTLE

wuz up *****'s


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

RoLLiN ShReK I saw AGAIN 2day lol..


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 23 2009, 06:35 PM~14857343
> *RoLLiN ShReK I saw AGAIN 2day lol..
> *


 :biggrin: the ? is who the fuck does not see me lol whats good sweetie


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Aug 23 2009, 06:41 PM~14857394
> *:biggrin: the ? is who the fuck does not see me lol whats good sweetie
> *


Lol its funny though cuz I see u all the time.. I didn't text u cuz my phone was dead but yea I was in my sisters car nd this time u weren't on 68 st lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 23 2009, 06:50 PM~14857484
> *Lol its funny though cuz I see u all the time.. I didn't text u cuz my phone was dead but yea I was in my sisters car nd  this time u weren't on 68 st lol
> *



lol where was i this time


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 23 2009, 10:27 PM~14857987
> *
> *


in miami yet?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 04:48 PM~14855323
> *listen i can care less ur opinion on the situation.. there is nothing to talk about especially car, ppl are going thru recession and either dont want to spend money on a car or just cant afford to do it! u dont try or contribute to the situation u get on here to talk shit or say yes to shit.. for those that got a issue with me come solve it. everyone know where i be at! every wednesday and friday i be in the streets trying to get ppl together supporting every event i can. you all get online to make ur cameo appearance and thats all.***** U DONT RUN SHIT ROUND HERE SO WHY U "TRYIN" TO ACT HARD?
> U STILL GON HAVE JUST 1 FRIEND!
> LMAO........DUCK ASS *****
> ...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 23 2009, 01:04 PM~14853967
> *it'll be slow but he made that new thread cuz honestly u and many other's have totally fucked this post up.  this miami fest use 2 be one of the best threads here in lil.  now this shit is the wackest shit on here. 20+ pages a day of just chatting.
> 
> and b4 ppl start sayin anything i dont give a fuck and  atleast i aint makin up a screen name 2 type this shit.
> *


_LIKE EVERYONE ELSE SAID_....
*WELL SAID...*
:thumbsup: :h5: :420:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

93brougham :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN BURRITO_@Aug 23 2009, 11:24 AM~14853386
> *this *****  Also Im sure that pretty girl Lexxtacy ain't interested in your fat ass so stop making all those stupid little comments your making yourself sound desperate, shit if I lookd like you I would fuck anything I see, A chicken, a Goat, an exhause pipe,  good luck in life
> You don't like Cuban girls, LMAO, if I look
> *


COULDNT HAVE BEEN BETTER SAID!!!!LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 04:48 PM~14855323
> *listen i can care less ur opinion on the situation.. there is nothing to talk about especially car, ppl are going thru recession and either dont want to spend money on a car or just cant afford to do it! u dont try or contribute to the situation u get on here to talk shit or say yes to shit.. for those that got a issue with me come solve it. everyone know where i be at! every wednesday and friday i be in the streets trying to get ppl together supporting every event i can. you all get online to make ur cameo appearance and thats all.***** U DONT RUN SHIT ROUND HERE SO WHY U "TRYIN" TO ACT HARD?
> U STILL GON HAVE JUST 1 FRIEND!
> LMAO........DUCK ASS *****
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *Born 2 Die* :loco:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

dis shit dead


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

any projects for sale? post em. im lookin for something around a stack give or take. cash in hand,ready to buy.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 23 2009, 08:17 PM~14857166
> *lylorly U C PUSSY ***** U HAVE TO BE THE FIRST DORK TRAIN TO FUK UP THE OTHER MIAMI FORUM
> *


y u getting all mad cuz I told you to post ur ride?? ***** you a fuckin joke. I ain't forgot about you.. You got what's coming to you 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 23 2009, 05:48 PM~14856825
> *WANA TRADE ME FOR MY 91 LAC COLD AC CLEAN RUNS AWESOME......OH SHIT IM ON THE WRONG WEBSITE I THOUGHT I WAS ON CRAIGSLIST... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



***** you crazy stop smoking dat shit fool lmao :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

For Sale : 1983 Cadillac Coupe DeVille $2900 --OBO-- 
Call Mario 954-825-9460
***FT LAUDERDALE FL***


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 22 2009, 08:45 PM~14850579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn that is clean...Dont got the cash but got a '00 Explorer & '04 Explorer Eddie Bauer Edition I could trade and also a kidney... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

jimmy that's the lac you found on craiglist in fortlaudardale from the old lady :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *Who Productions, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*
morning


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 23 2009, 06:12 PM~14857118
> *thats really not that bad some kid called wanted to trade a 92 caprice on 20 wires and a pull out radio i couldn't stop laughing that ***** was dead serious :roflmao:
> *


JIMMY DATS THE SAME ONE IT HAS LAMBO DOORS HES TRIED TOTRADE ME FOR EVERY SINGLE CAR IVE HAD ITS A BUCKET FOOL..... :biggrin: :biggrin: I CANT BELIEVE HE HAD THE BALLS TO TRY DAT.... :loco:


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

any info on that truck who is the seller


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

MORNING ERRBODY START OF A NEW WEEK ONCE AGAIN AND DA PICNIC GETTING CLOSER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 24 2009, 05:20 AM~14861547
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Who Productions, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> morning
> *


whats good with you...?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2009, 06:48 AM~14861663
> *MORNING ERRBODY START OF A NEW WEEK ONCE AGAIN AND DA PICNIC GETTING CLOSER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WATS UP *****> :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 24 2009, 06:56 AM~14861699
> *WATS UP *****> :biggrin:
> *


wat dey do ***** any luck on trades for the caddy yet fool


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2009, 06:59 AM~14861705
> *wat dey do ***** any luck on trades for the caddy yet fool
> *



NAH IMA PROB KEEP IT BITCH RIDES AWESOME...IMA PAY MY ATTORNEY THIS WK AND THEN MY DOG BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS CAN GET ME 26S N SKINNYS REAL CHEAP JUST PAINT THEM CENTER WHITE AND RIDE FOR A BIT FUK IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Aug 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14840691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gettin closer!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 24 2009, 07:02 AM~14861719
> *NAH IMA PROB KEEP IT BITCH RIDES AWESOME...IMA PAY MY ATTORNEY THIS WK AND THEN MY DOG BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS CAN GET ME 26S N SKINNYS REAL CHEAP JUST PAINT THEM CENTER WHITE AND RIDE FOR A BIT FUK IT..... :biggrin:
> *


fuck it ***** might as well fool. you gone slap me up now ***** lol. did you go see double o for parts


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2009, 07:07 AM~14861736
> *fuck it ***** might as well fool. you gone slap me up now ***** lol. did you go see double o for parts
> *



NAH I GOTA GO C DOUBLE -O HE TOLD ME TO GO BY HIS HOUSE TO C WAT HE GOT I JUST HAVENT HAD A CHANCE FOOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 22 2009, 10:42 PM~14851490
> *get topless nexttime we want to see the real you :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


saw you in the new lowrider magazine keep it up mama


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 24 2009, 07:24 AM~14861823
> *NAH I GOTA GO C DOUBLE -O  HE TOLD ME TO GO BY HIS HOUSE TO C WAT HE GOT I JUST HAVENT HAD A CHANCE FOOL.... :biggrin:
> *


you gone go to da picnic right fool. i dont think imma take my shit down there that weekend cus i gotta get a telly and its the wife and the kids and then take 2 cars to much money you feel me and things are a little hard right now plus that weekend its the shorties b-day so i just think imma leave my lac sitting at home and ride down there in the magnum or the navi.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2009, 07:36 AM~14861900
> *you gone go to da picnic right fool. i dont think imma take my shit down there that weekend cus i gotta get a telly and its the wife and the kids and then take 2 cars to much money you feel me and things are a little hard right now plus that weekend its the shorties b-day so i just think imma leave my lac sitting at home and ride down there in the magnum or the navi.
> *



YEA FOOL IMA TRY TO RIDE IF IM NOT WORKING FOR SURE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning pplz :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 24 2009, 06:20 AM~14861547
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Who Productions, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> morning
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

LeXxTaCy :wave: how wuz ur weekend ma?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/s... Grant wood grain get at me 7864470197 Q! u need another adapter


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

LeXxTaCy, tru6lu305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WUS GOOD LADIES AND GENTS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 24 2009, 07:29 AM~14861849
> *saw you in the new lowrider magazine keep it up mama
> *


hey hector! yea, i finally saw it yesterday how are u? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

layitlowers wat dey do people :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 24 2009, 08:21 AM~14862313
> *LeXxTaCy :wave: how wuz ur weekend ma?
> *


sup, mami!?! my weekend was a bit hectic...urs??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 24 2009, 08:29 AM~14862396
> *LeXxTaCy, tru6lu305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> WUS GOOD LADIES AND GENTS
> *


hey, what's good?!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

outta hollywood


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2009, 08:37 AM~14862486
> *layitlowers wat dey do people  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey! how is everything??? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 24 2009, 08:40 AM~14862516
> *outta hollywood
> 
> 
> ...


i like..


how are u, sucio?!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

im good building cars, while people argue on here

and your self?



> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 10:41 AM~14862530
> *i like..
> how are u, sucio?!
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 24 2009, 08:47 AM~14862581
> *im good building cars, while people argue on here
> 
> and your self?
> *


lol, yea. i am ok.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 09:36 AM~14862475
> *hey hector! yea, i finally saw it yesterday how are u? :biggrin:
> *


good baby girl keep the good work next thing you will be in the front of the lowrider magazine you feel me with my ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 08:40 AM~14862521
> *hey! how is everything???  :biggrin:
> *


im good just chillin another day at work another dolla and you errthing good


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 24 2009, 08:29 AM~14862396
> *LeXxTaCy, tru6lu305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> WUS GOOD LADIES AND GENTS
> *


Wuts good? :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 24 2009, 09:21 AM~14862313
> *LeXxTaCy :wave: how wuz ur weekend ma?
> *


hi sexy lowrider girl keep the good work keep lowrider alive you feel me


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 08:38 AM~14862501
> *sup, mami!?! my weekend was a bit hectic...urs??
> *


Ahh boring I didn't do shit 4 the whole weekend


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 24 2009, 09:04 AM~14862755
> *hi sexy lowrider girl keep the good work keep lowrider alive you feel me
> *


Hey Hector :wave: thanks I will! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Vanilla wuts good?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/s... 90's rocker panels and a 90 dash board, and all the chrome fenders and side lower panels and chrome stipping for the quarter top...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 24 2009, 10:07 AM~14862784
> *Hey Hector :wave: thanks I will! :biggrin:
> *


lets have dinner one day if you want we will wait till i turn 55yrs old so call me when you are ready maybe in 19 more yrs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 24 2009, 09:02 AM~14862733
> *good baby girl keep the good work next thing you will be in the front of the lowrider magazine you feel me with my ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: THANX FOR THE PRAISE, AMIGITO! LET ME KNOW WHEN U WANT ME TO SHOOT WIT UR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2009, 09:02 AM~14862740
> *im good just chillin another day at work another dolla and you errthing good
> *


SAME AS U...WORKING :biggrin: U GOING TO THE GRAND OPENNING OF KING AUTO??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 01:48 PM~14855323
> *listen i can care less ur opinion on the situation.. there is nothing to talk about especially car, ppl are going thru recession and either dont want to spend money on a car or just cant afford to do it! u dont try or contribute to the situation u get on here to talk shit or say yes to shit.. for those that got a issue with me come solve it. everyone know where i be at! every wednesday and friday i be in the streets trying to get ppl together supporting every event i can. you all get online to make ur cameo appearance and thats all.stop hating on me and get with a program i dont care wat the fuck it is. help each other out. ya ****** be saying we need hangouts. we need to change shit up and the only ppl i ever see is the same few. omar ,dre and 25st. some of them str8 p. boys and the few local street riders.      dueces!
> *



listen to me ni99a u got a fuckin problem me.my # is in ur pm box. i dont give a fuck bout a recession. im building my shit in one also! u aint neva heard me say anything bout "we need" a hangout or anything i build my shit 4myself and i could careless 2 be out "organizing" anything . point blank game is in ur hands


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 10:24 AM~14862967
> *I HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: THANX FOR THE PRAISE, AMIGITO! LET ME KNOW WHEN U WANT ME TO SHOOT WIT UR RIDE :biggrin:
> *


2-3 more weeks i will be ready thanks for looking out


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 24 2009, 09:21 AM~14862923
> *lets have dinner one day if you want we will wait till i turn 55yrs old so call me when you are ready maybe in 19 more yrs :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol ur something else Hector :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 09:26 AM~14862983
> *SAME AS U...WORKING :biggrin: U GOING TO THE GRAND OPENNING OF KING AUTO??
> *


NAW I WISH I COULD I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE BUT I'LL BE DOWN THERE FOR THE PICNIC NEXT WEEKEND I KNOW ERRBODY AND THEIR MAMA GONE BE THERE WELL HOPEFULLY CUS I KNOW SOME PEOPLE GONE BE OUT OF TOWN


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 24 2009, 10:33 AM~14863065
> *Lol ur something else Hector :biggrin:
> *


786-380-6468 anytime or when i turn 55yrs old ok :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2009, 09:33 AM~14863067
> *NAW  I WISH I COULD I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE BUT I'LL BE DOWN THERE FOR THE PICNIC NEXT WEEKEND I KNOW ERRBODY AND THEIR MAMA GONE BE THERE WELL HOPEFULLY CUS I KNOW SOME PEOPLE GONE BE OUT OF TOWN
> *


YEA.... I WILL B THERE WIT REBEKA, SO.. IF U SEE ME, SAY WASSUP! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 24 2009, 09:36 AM~14863088
> *786-380-6468 anytime or when i turn 55yrs old ok :biggrin:
> *


I SAVED UR NUMBER 2 MY CELL....ALTHOUGH THAT WAS 4 LADY D..LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 24 2009, 09:36 AM~14863088
> *786-380-6468 anytime or when i turn 55yrs old ok :biggrin:
> *


Ok but don't forget that I have a bf now but if we don't work out I'll wait till u turn 55 ok.. Nd that's if LeXxTaCy don't snatch u first! Lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2009, 11:26 AM~14862992
> *listen to me ni99a u got a fuckin problem me.my # is in ur pm box. i dont give a fuck bout a recession. im building my shit in one also! u aint neva heard me say anything bout "we need" a hangout or anything i build my shit 4myself and i could careless 2 be out "organizing" anything . point blank  game is in ur hands
> *


truth speak, why build a car to take it to a parking lot?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

N.miami all day


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 24 2009, 11:09 AM~14862797
> *Vanilla wuts good?
> *



HEY SUP


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 24 2009, 12:46 PM~14863185
> *North Miami all day
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Sirrrrrr


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 09:36 AM~14863089
> *YEA.... I WILL B THERE WIT REBEKA, SO.. IF U SEE ME, SAY WASSUP! :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT I WILL


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

>


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, JuiCeD XtReMe, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
LIL ROLY™

HOW U GUYS DOIN :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> LOL...YUMMMMY! LET ME EAT THAT!


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Anybody see this towncar on craigslist with the updated nose? If I had some funds I would scoop it up would look nice with switches.

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1338271296.html


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 11:26 AM~14863614
> *LOL...YUMMMMY! LET ME EAT THAT!
> *


FAT ASS. LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Aug 24 2009, 10:26 AM~14863625
> *Anybody see this towncar on craigslist with the updated nose?  If I had some funds I would scoop it up would look nice with switches.
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1338271296.html
> *


LOOX CLEAN


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 24 2009, 10:30 AM~14863668
> *FAT ASS. LOL
> *


LOL....U KNOW IT!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

TENGO LA PINGA PARA


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 24 2009, 10:20 AM~14863546
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, JuiCeD XtReMe, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> LIL ROLY™
> 
> ...


Chillin Dog! :420: :420:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

*HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY DIRECTIONS 95 TO HALLANDALE BEACH HEAD EAST FIRST LIGHT MAKE A LEFT IN FRONT OF CHEETAH STRIP CLUB *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 10:32 AM~14863688
> *LOL....U KNOW IT!
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 24 2009, 10:33 AM~14863703
> *TENGO LA PINGA PARA
> *


que la verga chavalo.....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 24 2009, 07:31 AM~14861333
> *y u getting all mad cuz I told you to post ur ride?? ***** you a fuckin joke. I ain't forgot about you.. You got what's coming to you
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOW! :0 
LMAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 10:32 AM~14863688
> *LOL....U KNOW IT!
> *


http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e352/mau...fat_woman_4.jpg :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, JuiCeD XtReMe, INKSTINCT003, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> LIL ROLY
> 
> Hey flaco wuts good?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats u p miami


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 24 2009, 10:45 AM~14863820
> *http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e352/mau...fat_woman_4.jpg :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S ME?!? LOL! DAAAAAMN! THAT'S FUKD UP!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 24 2009, 11:16 AM~14864114
> *wats u p miami
> *


SUP, GRUMPY :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 24 2009, 10:40 AM~14863771
> *  :wave:
> *


HEY OMAR...WHAT'S GOOD?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 11:18 AM~14864138
> *SUP, GRUMPY :biggrin:
> *


not much home relaxin


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

*HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY DIRECTIONS 95 TO HALLANDALE BEACH HEAD EAST FIRST LIGHT MAKE A LEFT IN FRONT OF CHEETAH STRIP CLUB *


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Aug 24 2009, 05:43 AM~14861458
> *:0  :0  Damn that is clean...Dont got the cash but got a '00 Explorer & '04 Explorer Eddie Bauer Edition I could trade and also a kidney... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just work on it im in no rush


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz Up my fellow layitlowers


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 24 2009, 04:31 AM~14861333
> *y u getting all mad cuz I told you to post ur ride?? ***** you a fuckin joke. I ain't forgot about you.. You got what's coming to you
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


look ***** fuck u and ur drama if ur really a man i have called u out i told were i stay and still nothing man up bitch oh i forgot ur a layitlow thug and i ready told u about my ride ill post it went i get till den i show lov to dem real riders holding it down not ur pussy ass duck


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14864460
> *look ***** fuck u and ur drama if  ur really a man i have called u out i told were i stay and still nothing man up bitch oh i forgot ur a layitlow thug and i ready told u about my ride ill post it went i get till den i show lov to dem real riders holding it down not ur pussy ass duck
> *


 :0


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 AM~14863703
> *TENGO LA PINGA PARA
> *


Eres un cochino. LOL. A but that's scary I know u alone at the shop with el bicho .


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 24 2009, 12:40 PM~14863770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats suck i will be at work across the street at scarlets but mayb i go out there before i go in


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 24 2009, 01:52 PM~14864460
> *look ***** fuck u and ur drama if  ur really a man i have called u out i told were i stay and still nothing man up bitch oh i forgot ur a layitlow thug and i ready told u about my ride ill post it went i get till den i show lov to dem real riders holding it down not ur pussy ass duck
> *


190 e. 18 st. Come see me bitch. N btw I pass by ur crib everyday 4rm work so when I see u fat fuck u gunna know what time it is when u least expect it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 24 2009, 12:38 PM~14864337
> *just work on it im in no rush
> *


 Alright I'll see if I can sell the kidney and a lung.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 24 2009, 12:11 PM~14864685
> *190 e. 18 st.  Come see me bitch. N btw I pass by ur crib everyday 4rm work so when I see u fat fuck u gunna know what time it is when u least expect it
> *


 noooooooooooo la delincuensia aqui esta de pinga . cant we all just get along people


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 24 2009, 12:11 PM~14864678
> *thats suck i will be at work across the street at scarlets but mayb i go out there before i go in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

dis shit dead


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 24 2009, 02:21 PM~14865980
> *dis shit dead
> *


X2


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 24 2009, 02:24 PM~14866010
> *X2
> *


its been like dis for a while


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cadillac_Fleetwood
 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

JUST STOPPIN IN TO SAY WUD UP TO EVERY1 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 23 2009, 12:15 AM~14851264
> *laz this is crystal my homegirl we was talking about yesturday night
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :barf:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 24 2009, 03:34 PM~14866133
> *Cadillac_Fleetwood
> :wave: :biggrin:
> *


wuts up


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 24 2009, 02:40 PM~14866178
> *wuts up
> *


YOU KNOW WUZ UP *****


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 24 2009, 03:58 PM~14866362
> *YOU KNOW WUZ UP *****
> *


naw i dnt call me


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BROWARD CUSTOMS IS NOW CARRYING[/size]


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 24 2009, 11:19 AM~14864147
> *HEY OMAR...WHAT'S GOOD?
> *


Chillin


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 24 2009, 12:11 PM~14864685
> *190 e. 18 st.  Come see me bitch. N btw I pass by ur crib everyday 4rm work so when I see u fat fuck u gunna know what time it is when u least expect it
> *


cant fight me like a man pussy if u always see me like u say man up


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 24 2009, 07:01 PM~14867577
> *cant fight me like a man pussy if u always see me like u say man up
> *



dawg you a fake ass *****.. i gave you my fucking address.. come see me if you bout it and see what a INTERNET THUG i am .... dont worry ive never seen you infront of my boys crib but the day i do beliave me your going to know who i am. i aint going to waste my time typing no more on this wack ass miami fest. half these ****** on here just like you, come on here and think this myspace and aint building shit!!!!!! daleeeee


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

SUP EVERY 1 :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 24 2009, 05:22 PM~14867809
> *dawg you a fake ass *****.. i gave you my fucking address.. come see me if you bout it and see what a INTERNET THUG  i am .... dont worry ive never seen you infront of my boys crib but the day i do beliave me your going to know who i am. i aint going to waste my time typing no more on this wack ass miami fest. half these ****** on here just like you, come on here and think this myspace and aint building shit!!!!!! daleeeee
> *


***** ur a joke like u said u pass by in front off my house everyday y not make a quick stop how about 2morrow ill b out side waiting for u to pass by and we get it over with cuz people dont wanna hear ur drama


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, swanginbigbodies, P78dayz, 4RMDABOTTOM305, L_NEGROQUE BOLA ASERE :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 24 2009, 05:41 PM~14868002
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, swanginbigbodies, P78dayz, 4RMDABOTTOM305, L_NEGROQUE BOLA ASERE :biggrin:
> *


Que buelta


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL*,<span style='color:blue'> WUZUP MAAAAAAAAAAAA NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 23 2009, 09:29 PM~14858010
> *in miami yet?
> *


i just got here, 
been stayin on collins ave for a few days 
damn this shits nice :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

WHO WANT HAMBURGER


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm selling a pair of SS street scene side view mirrors for an S10/Sonoma.
Brand new in the box.
And I can paint them what ever color too.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 24 2009, 09:35 PM~14868629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: Damm! I'll take one of those to go!!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Still Hated, STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave: :wave: :wave: YO WATS POPPIN PINIC ALMOST HERE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 24 2009, 07:03 PM~14869024
> *Still Hated, STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: YO WATS POPPIN PINIC ALMOST HERE
> *


What it do Pimpin......


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

img]http://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss269/tommy7781/HangOUT.gif[/img]
*HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY DIRECTIONS 95 TO HALLANDALE BEACH HEAD EAST FIRST LIGHT MAKE A LEFT IN FRONT OF CHEETAH STRIP CLUB *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 24 2009, 07:14 PM~14869154
> *What it do Pimpin......
> *


chillin homey


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

NICE OLD SCOOL LINCON


































CLEAN ASS GUTS


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 24 2009, 08:47 PM~14868767
> *I'm selling a pair of SS street scene side view mirrors for an S10/Sonoma.
> Brand new in the box.
> And I can paint them what ever color too.
> *


pics? price?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: accord, DaBatRyde

SUPP HOMIES


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

DAMN BROCHA U SHOULD BUILD UR ACCORD AGAIN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 24 2009, 09:20 PM~14870598
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: accord, DaBatRyde
> 
> ...


wat up boy how everything


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 24 2009, 11:47 PM~14870240
> *pics? price?
> *


$100 painted.
$75 in the original shiny black they came in.
I'll snap some pics tomorrow.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## nester6662 (Oct 10, 2008)

LT1 and 4L60E out a 95 Impala $500. The catch is someone else has to pull it I'm in Miami, FL Cutler Ridge area. I don't have time to pull it I only got the IMP for a few parts I need, but I do have air tools and cherry picker so that save you a ton of time. 

Before people start asking for parts there's no interior and it's been striped. So threres not much left.


----------



## accord (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 24 2009, 10:22 PM~14870624
> *DAMN BROCHA U SHOULD BUILD UR ACCORD AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...



No thanks, nice duh


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 24 2009, 05:29 PM~14867890
> ****** ur a joke like u said u pass by in front off my house everyday y not make a quick stop how about 2morrow ill b out side waiting for u to pass by and we get it over with cuz people dont wanna hear ur drama
> *


y dnt yall just get it over wit dis weekend meet up sum where n yall do it 1 on 1


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up. Mia


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

sup, layitlowers :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Members: Made You A Hater, Low_Ski_13, monte24, Lady2-Face '64

wus crackin pimp


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

[/quote]
HANGOUT THIS SAT 1 BLOCK EAST OF 95 ON HALLANDALE BEACH BLVD. IN FRONT OF THE CHEETAH'S AT FAT LOU'S ( 5PM TILL )GET THERE EARLY!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

good morning layitlowers wat dey do


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 06:59 AM~14873246
> *sup, layitlowers :biggrin:
> *


wus crackin ms lex


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 25 2009, 07:22 AM~14873382
> *wus crackin ms lex
> *


chillin' here at work...u?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 07:21 AM~14873376
> *good morning layitlowers wat dey do
> *


gd morning! how's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning miami :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

FLACO CHECK UR MESSAGES


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

LANNGA305, L_NEGRO, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, carlows,* tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, *LeXxTaCy*

wat up


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 25 2009, 09:01 AM~14873631
> *FLACO CHECK UR MESSAGES
> *


I SENT 1 BACK . CALL ME AT THE SHOP IM NEXT 2 THE PHONE .305-362-1222


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 25 2009, 08:01 AM~14873633
> *LANNGA305, L_NEGRO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, carlows, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy
> 
> wat up
> *


Heyyy wut up? :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly andas perdido


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

ANYBODY GOT STOCK S-10 SPRINGS???


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 25 2009, 10:16 AM~14873736
> *Heyyy wut up? :wave:
> *


nothing much... back from vacation back to the real world doing some crap for work :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

A few of Majestics, Presidential, and Straight Pimpin' Car Club Members partying last Thursday at Tequila Ranch in the Hardrock..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

OOOOO NOOOOOO .LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

A few of Majestics, Presidential, and Straight Pimpin' Car Club Members partying last Thursday at Tequila Ranch in the Hardrock..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

ooopps....posted twice...my bad..lol!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 25 2009, 08:01 AM~14873633
> *LANNGA305, L_NEGRO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, carlows, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy
> 
> wat up
> *


hola! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 25 2009, 07:54 AM~14873587
> *Good morning miami :wave:
> *


morning, ma!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 08:35 AM~14873844
> *OOOOO NOOOOOO .LOL
> *


lmao!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

I HATE PIC. LOL . BUT WE HAD FUN THAT NITE .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 07:29 AM~14873428
> *gd morning! how's it going? :biggrin:
> *


aqui mama tranquilito working hard lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 07:38 AM~14873485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


balla ya tu sabe dem cadillac boys lol!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ooooohhh mmyyy, i look like i smoked 5 blunts by myself in those pics  :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 25 2009, 08:29 AM~14873819
> *nothing much... back from vacation back to the real world doing some crap for work  :uh:
> *


Lucky!shit I wish i went on a vacation


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 08:31 AM~14873832
> *A few of Majestics, Presidential, and Straight Pimpin' Car Club Members partying last Thursday at Tequila Ranch in the Hardrock..
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Damn todos parecen que tienen trememnda nota ñoooo... nd awwwwwww LeXxTaCy :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 25 2009, 09:07 AM~14874106
> *Lucky!shit I wish i went on a vacation
> *


U have biggg balls. U dont workkkk. Vacations wer ment for the working ppl. Ur stilll ugly


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 08:36 AM~14873857
> *A few of Majestics, Presidential, and Straight Pimpin' Car Club Members partying last Thursday at Tequila Ranch in the Hardrock..
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


yall look like yall had a great tyme dats what its really all about jus livin life :biggrin: DAMN CHICHO U A CLOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 08:49 AM~14873948
> *I HATE PIC. LOL . BUT WE HAD FUN THAT NITE .
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 25 2009, 09:36 AM~14874308
> *U have biggg balls.  U dont workkkk. Vacations wer ment
> for the working ppl.  Ur stilll ugly
> *


Wow wut a hard workin man u are telling ppl where 2 dump garbage while bein on lay it low nd talkin 2 me on the phone... wow robert u must be dead tired :uh:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

drama ass miami fest.. :nosad:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 25 2009, 09:43 AM~14874363
> *Wow wut a hard workin man u are telling ppl where 2 dump garbage while bein on lay it low nd talkin 2 me on the phone... wow robert u must be dead tired  :uh:
> *


How r u friend


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugly where were u last nite btw? Ur such a sellout


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

It was my dadz birthday. And this is not a chat room


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 25 2009, 09:50 AM~14874422
> *It was my dadz birthday.  And this is not a chat room
> *


That's rite jose said it last nite.. Nd I guess it is now seeing that they made a new thread for cars only.. Either way this shit has been DEAD so fuck it...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A FUEL FLOATER FOR A 93 BIGBODY 350 ENGINE....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, :wave: :wave: que bola


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 11:08 AM~14874565
> *GRAND HUSTLE, STRAIGHT PIMPIN,  :wave:  :wave: que bola
> *


WHATS UP PIMP? WHATS UP WITH BUDDY CATCHING BEEF WITH U ????


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

monte24, Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

WHATS UP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 10:13 AM~14874600
> *WHATS UP PIMP? WHATS UP WITH BUDDY CATCHING BEEF WITH U ????
> *


chillin cuz el tipo se cre que es pingu but thats ok..........hows everything at the shop


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 10:20 AM~14874675
> *chillin cuz el tipo se cre que es pingu but thats ok..........hows everything at the shop
> *


oye asere molina que vuelta brode lol wat up boy wat dey do ***** oye que vuelta wit dat beef between you and that other ***** errthing cool bro


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 10:22 AM~14874701
> *oye asere molina que vuelta brode lol wat up boy wat dey do ***** oye que vuelta wit dat beef between you and that other ***** errthing cool bro
> *


que bolon tiburon aqui chilliando brothe yea everything kool waiting on that ***** to pass by the crib to today to if we this over with u feel me


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Laz voy para alla pa esperar contigo pa chismotiar lol y gravarlo lmao


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 25 2009, 10:32 AM~14874824
> *Laz voy para alla pa esperar contigo pa chismotiar lol y gravarlo lmao
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 10:27 AM~14874763
> *que bolon tiburon aqui chilliando brothe yea everything kool waiting on that ***** to pass by the crib to today to if we this over with u feel me
> *



ya tu sabe mi socio cojela tranquilo con take it easy


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 10:38 AM~14874917
> *ya tu sabe mi socio cojela tranquilo con take it easy
> *


lol :biggrin: u already know


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 11:20 AM~14874675
> *chillin cuz el tipo se cre que es pingu but thats ok..........hows everything at the shop
> *


Lol fukit . Shop good where doin the grand opening on Sunday let every1 know .


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 25 2009, 09:23 AM~14873774
> *wats up miami
> *


What up Ace?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 10:53 AM~14875072
> *Lol fukit . Shop good where doin the grand opening on Sunday let every1 know .
> *


OYE CAPITAN PINGA LOCA LOL QUE BOLA ASERE TU NO SABES SALUDAR A NADIE OH OH I KNOW WHAT IT IS FOOL YOU DONT HAVE LOVE FOR A ***** LIKE ME CUS I DONT STAY IN MIAMI NO MOE LOL!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 12:01 PM~14875173
> *OYE CAPITAN PINGA LOCA LOL QUE BOLA ASERE TU NO SABES SALUDAR A NADIE OH OH I KNOW WHAT IT IS FOOL YOU DONT HAVE LOVE FOR  A ***** LIKE ME CUS I DONT STAY IN MIAMI NO MOE LOL!!
> *


Fuk that I don't talk 2 ****** out of town and I don't talk 2 ****** on big rims . Lmfao u know u my dogg what's the deal how u doin up there ? I know u not comming 2 the grand opening but u gona come 4 the picnic ? I made reservations at the stripp club 4 when u get here .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 10:53 AM~14875072
> *Lol fukit . Shop good where doin the grand opening on Sunday let every1 know .
> *


ight 4show


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 11:31 AM~14873832
> *A few of Majestics, Presidential, and Straight Pimpin' Car Club Members partying last Thursday at Tequila Ranch in the Hardrock..
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



FLACO IS NOT FLACO ANYMORE DAM DAWG GAIN SUM WEIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 25 2009, 12:31 PM~14875462
> *FLACO IS NOT FLACO ANYMORE DAM DAWG GAIN SUM WEIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


LOL . Yupp


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 11:19 AM~14875356
> *Fuk that I don't talk 2 ****** out of town and I don't talk 2 ****** on big rims . Lmfao u know u my dogg what's the deal how u doin up there ? I know u not comming 2 the grand opening but u gona come 4 the picnic ? I made reservations at the stripp club 4 when u get here .
> *


LMAO ***** YOU A FOOL DOGG YEAH I WISH I COULD OFF MADE IT FOR GRAND OPENING OF THE SHOP BUT I SURE WILL BE DOWN THERE FOR THE PICNIC PLUS THE SAME DAY OF THE PICNIC IS DA SHORTIES B-DAY HE GONE BE 13 SO IMMA TAKE HIM DOWN TO MIAMI WITH ME PLUS IDK BOUT DA STRIP CLUB THANG ***** IMMA HAVE DA WIFEY WITH ME ITS GONE HARD TO GET AWAY FROM HER LMAO YOU KNOW SHE GONE BE NEXT TO ME LIKE A KEY CHAIN LMAO


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

flako after the picnic hangout at the shop


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 12:38 PM~14875522
> *LMAO ***** YOU A FOOL DOGG YEAH I WISH I COULD OFF MADE IT FOR GRAND OPENING OF THE SHOP BUT I SURE WILL BE DOWN THERE FOR THE PICNIC PLUS THE SAME DAY OF THE PICNIC IS DA SHORTIES B-DAY HE GONE BE 13 SO IMMA TAKE HIM DOWN TO MIAMI WITH ME PLUS IDK BOUT DA STRIP CLUB THANG ***** IMMA HAVE DA WIFEY WITH ME ITS GONE HARD TO GET AWAY FROM HER LMAO YOU KNOW SHE GONE BE NEXT TO ME LIKE A KEY CHAIN LMAO
> *


Lol. Let's see what we invent but call me I never see u when u down here I hear about it thru larry or Julio but call me atleast we'll go out and eat or somthing .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 11:41 AM~14875551
> *flako after the picnic hangout at the shop
> *


YEAH FOR REAL ***** O SI NO PA LA PLAYA TO GET CRUNK ***** AND NIGGETS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 11:46 AM~14875594
> *Lol. Let's see what we invent but call me I never see u when u down here I hear about it thru larry or Julio but call me atleast we'll go out and eat or somthing .
> *


OH FOE SURE ***** IMMA HOLLA AT YOU DOGG


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 12:41 PM~14875551
> *flako after the picnic hangout at the shop
> *


Sounds good ima tell danny see what he wants 2 do .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 11:49 AM~14875615
> *Sounds good ima tell danny see what he wants 2 do .
> *


ight 4show :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 12:48 PM~14875606
> *OH FOE SURE ***** IMMA HOLLA AT YOU DOGG
> *


Dale .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this bitch is bad ass


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

This shit is crazy....

Brisco Robbed


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 25 2009, 12:40 PM~14876105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god dammmm :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 12:46 PM~14876182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: esta enpingado


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

straight pimpin....get to work....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 25 2009, 01:07 PM~14876423
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 02:04 PM~14876395
> *straight pimpin....get to work....
> *


LOOK WHO'S TALKING U BEEN DRIVING AROUND MIAMI INSTEAD OF WORKING . SHIT IM LEAVING IN A FEW MIN .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 25 2009, 01:10 PM~14876460
> *LOOK WHO'S TALKING U BEEN DRIVING AROUND MIAMI INSTEAD OF WORKING . SHIT IM LEAVING IN A FEW MIN .
> *


lmao...that's right... i run dis shit called "doctor's toy store"...lol! 

lucky ass mofo......don't rub it in.... :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 04:08 PM~14876435
> *:wave:
> *


SAAAYIIIIINNNN DOOOOOOO!!!! LOL WASSSUP MAMI ..EVERYTHINGS GOOD?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 25 2009, 09:45 AM~14874378
> *drama ass miami fest.. :nosad:
> *


this fest is a aol chatroom life storys from work


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 25 2009, 01:16 PM~14876527
> *SAAAYIIIIINNNN DOOOOOOO!!!!  LOL WASSSUP MAMI ..EVERYTHINGS GOOD?
> *


lol...suuuppp?!? everything is straight.. just going thru craigslist looking for whip..u?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 25 2009, 01:01 PM~14876358
> *:worship: esta enpingado
> *


u know it ...wats poppin ma *****


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 04:17 PM~14876551
> *lol...suuuppp?!? everything is straight.. just going thru craigslist looking for whip..u?
> *


chillin, here lookin at people work,u know same shit u do..lol.. :biggrin: 
what ya lookin for?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

>


starts at 5 pm till


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 25 2009, 01:32 PM~14876743
> *chillin, here lookin at people work,u know same shit u do..lol.. :biggrin:
> what ya lookin for?
> *


GBODY...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Lmaoooo!!! cHanchIto!!! iTs nOt flaco.... Its fat-cO!! :roflmao: NaaaaaaW u Noeee iM jSt PlayN!!! lol...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

DriVin evErywhErE LookN 4 FooooooD!!! Lol...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 25 2009, 01:17 PM~14876548
> *this fest is a aol chatroom life storys from work
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Str8PiMpInReBeka, LeXxTaCy, wat up sexxy thangs wat yall up 2


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 25 2009, 11:31 AM~14875462
> *FLACO IS NOT FLACO ANYMORE DAM DAWG GAIN SUM WEIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


Lmaoooo!!! cHanchIto!!! iTs nOt flaco.... Its fat-cO!! NaaaaaaW u Noeee iM jSt PlayN!!! lol... Bt Ey check me oUt doeee i NeeD ur SignatUre oN u Nooooeee wt!!! Get it 2gEther!!! :roflmao:

ey Look @ dhat Disaster of messagEs dhaT i postEd..... wiThout The MessaGe i evEn RepLied toooooo!!!! LMaoooo!!!! whEre dey Do dhat @ :roflmao:
:roflmao:

HELLUUUUUUUR!!!!! lol

How dha fuK do I deleTE dhat ShiTTTTTTT!!! LayItLowRookie.com <-----LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OYE MY REBEKAAAAAAA.... I LUVVVV U! MWAAAA!  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 02:10 PM~14877165
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, LeXxTaCy, wat up sexxy thangs wat yall up 2
> *


SUP LAZ,....WHAT'S GOOD? THIS MIAMI FEST BEEN DEAD NOW... IM BOUT TO JUMP ON THE NEW ONE..LOL...JK.. I AM NOT WELCOME THERE  ............................................ :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I say we jump over. there and start chatin der


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 25 2009, 02:14 PM~14877204
> *wats up
> *


WHAT UP, GRUMPY?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Since were fake riders


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 02:17 PM~14877227
> *SUP LAZ,....WHAT'S GOOD? THIS MIAMI FEST BEEN DEAD NOW... IM BOUT TO JUMP ON THE NEW ONE..LOL...JK.. I AM NOT WELCOME THERE   ............................................ :biggrin:
> *


lol im good here chillin


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 25 2009, 02:20 PM~14877258
> *I say we jump over.  there and start chatin der
> *


A, ROBERT.....I SAY U DO IT...I WILL FOLLOW :biggrin: ....JK! THEY WILL BE PISSED IF U DID THAT...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 02:22 PM~14877272
> *lol im good here chillin
> *


THAT'S WASSUP.... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was jk. I dont wana lose my life over a chat room


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 02:26 PM~14877317
> *THAT'S WASSUP....  :biggrin:
> *


yo u goin to both shop hangouts the one sat. at boward customs and kings on sunday


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 02:28 PM~14877337
> *yo u goin to both shop hangouts the one sat. at boward customs and kings on sunday
> *


I AM DOWN....U GOING??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 25 2009, 02:26 PM~14877323
> *I was jk.  I dont wana lose my life over a chat room
> *


X2...LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 25 2009, 02:30 PM~14877355
> *I AM DOWN....U GOING??
> *


yea ima b at both :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 02:37 PM~14877447
> *yea ima b at both  :biggrin:
> *


AWESOME.. I WILL C U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 02:10 PM~14877165
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, LeXxTaCy, wat up sexxy thangs wat yall up 2
> *


yO nada Aqui TrabaJando...WaitiNg on My Last 45 MinuTes!!! & UrseLF!!!

i c U beefIn wiT buddy Ova ThuRR!!!! Who IS dhat??!! lol... 

change dha subject...cuz fUk dhat Beef shIT dhat Shit Is playEd oUT!!! lol



QUESTIOOOOON for Lay It Low......

SURVEY SAAAYS;

BAG my L3XU5 Gs400 w/2'z OR SLAM IT w/22'z......

Bag it or Slam IT???

IMG]http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k269/lexi122785/07-06-21-VIP-lexus-gs-300.JPG[/IMG]










on 2'z











Bt i Wanna Noeee whEre deY do Dis @..... DayUUUUUUM!!!! :0:0:0








:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 02:10 PM~14877165
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, LeXxTaCy, wat up sexxy thangs wat yall up 2
> *


yO nada Aqui TrabaJando...WaitiNg on My Last 45 MinuTes!!! & UrseLF!!!

i c U beefIn wiT buddy Ova ThuRR!!!! Who IS dhat??!! lol... 

change dha subject...cuz fUk dhat Beef shIT dhat Shit Is playEd oUT!!! lol



QUESTIOOOOON for Lay It Low......

SURVEY SAAAYS;

BAG my L3XU5 Gs400 w/2'z OR SLAM IT w/22'z......

Bag it or Slam IT???

IMG]http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k269/lexi122785/07-06-21-VIP-lexus-gs-300.JPG[/IMG]










on 2'z











Bt i Wanna Noeee whEre deY do Dis @..... DayUUUUUUM!!!! :0:0:0








:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Aug 25 2009, 02:59 PM~14877692
> *yO nada Aqui TrabaJando...WaitiNg on My Last 45 MinuTes!!! & UrseLF!!!
> 
> i c U beefIn wiT buddy Ova ThuRR!!!! Who IS dhat??!! lol...
> ...


im here chillin ***** u should slap 22`s and bag it


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ZENITH 14'S .............ALL CHROME, LIKE NEW W NEW TIRES W ACCESSORIES. $700

$600, FOR JUST THE WHEELS AND TIRES.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

ME INFRONT OF A PIECE I DID AND CHARACTER FROM THE THEME WIZARD OF OZ MARVEL COMICS


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

BESIDES CARS THIS IS ANOTHER HOBBY OF MINES........ ANOTHER PIECE AND BACKGROUND THAT I DID...................


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

nice work....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Aug 25 2009, 08:01 PM~14879432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TITE WORK SHIT LOOKS HARD AS FUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 25 2009, 06:13 PM~14879584
> *nice work....
> *


X 2


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 25 2009, 06:11 PM~14879551
> *BESIDES CARS THIS IS ANOTHER HOBBY OF MINES........ ANOTHER PIECE AND BACKGROUND THAT I DID...................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

THANKS


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

this fest has been kinda dead since the new fest was post it the real ryders miami fest


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 25 2009, 09:01 PM~14879432
> *ME INFRONT OF A PIECE I DID AND CHARACTER FROM THE THEME WIZARD OF OZ MARVEL COMICS
> 
> 
> ...



Shit's sick!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 25 2009, 06:57 PM~14880088
> *Shit's sick!!!
> *


thanks ...... this shit is my therapy sinse i was a kid


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 25 2009, 02:26 PM~14877323
> *I was jk.  I dont wana lose my life over a chat room
> *


Lmfao! Ur such a dork.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR ANY HOPPERS COMMING OUT TO THE HANG OUT AT BROWARD CUSTOMS HIT ME UP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Some pics of my Roadmaster coming out soon......


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Made You A Hater, lylorly, 83delta88
WUS CRACKIN FOOL U BREAK HER YET  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 08:13 PM~14881030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodmorning 2 the dead miami fest lol...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 26 2009, 07:03 AM~14884793
> *Goodmorning 2 the dead miami fest lol...
> *


lol..for reeeeal


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good morning fellow layitlowers :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 26 2009, 07:27 AM~14884928
> *Good morning fellow layitlowers :cheesy:
> *


GOOD MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

good morning everybody


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 08:24 AM~14885394
> *good morning everybody
> *


good morning!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

dam this thing is really dead wtf happen with errbody


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi miami :uh:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 08:45 AM~14885566
> *dam this thing is really dead wtf happen with errbody
> *


 :yessad: :dunno:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 26 2009, 09:12 AM~14885771
> *:yessad:  :dunno:
> *


DA OTHER MIAMI FEST IS DEAD TOO SO IT MUST BE DAT ERRONE IS BUSY OR SOMETHING


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LeXxTaCy, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

*WHAT'Z GOOD CARNALITO! NICE WORK!*  



> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Aug 25 2009, 07:01 PM~14879432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Good morning from the TC


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

breakfast,lunch,& dinner


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 26 2009, 09:28 AM~14885928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU AINT KIDDING ***** QUE RICO IM HUNGRY NOW


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 09:22 AM~14885868
> *DA OTHER MIAMI FEST IS DEAD TOO SO IT MUST BE DAT ERRONE IS BUSY OR SOMETHING
> *


YUP.....I KNOW I HAVE BEEN BUSY.....WHAT'S GOOD WIT U?!? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 26 2009, 09:54 AM~14886150
> *YUP.....I KNOW I HAVE BEEN BUSY.....WHAT'S GOOD WIT U?!? :biggrin:
> *


NUTTIN JUST CHILLIN WORKING TRYING TO MAKE DA ERRDAY DOLLA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 09:55 AM~14886166
> *NUTTIN JUST CHILLIN WORKING TRYING TO MAKE DA ERRDAY DOLLA
> *


I FEEL U.... I AM ON THE SAME TIP. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE WEEKEND...IT'S BEEN SUCH A LONG ASS WEEK! AND WE R ONLY HALF WAY THRU IT! DAAAAMN :uh: ... LOOKING FORWARD TO KING AUTO'S GRAND OPENING, AS WELL AS THE BROWARD HANGOUT :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 25 2009, 09:13 PM~14881030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm ***** where u pulling these pics from ????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:05 AM~14886268
> *damm ***** where u pulling these pics from ????
> *


OYEEEE AMIGOOOOOO


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, LeXxTaCy

WHATS THE DEAL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 26 2009, 11:06 AM~14886277
> *OYEEEE AMIGOOOOOO
> *


DAMM FAKING 2 NIGHTS IN A ROW .LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 26 2009, 09:59 AM~14886212
> *I FEEL U.... I AM ON THE SAME TIP. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE WEEKEND...IT'S BEEN SUCH A LONG ASS WEEK! AND WE R ONLY HALF WAY THRU IT! DAAAAMN :uh: ... LOOKING FORWARD TO KING AUTO'S GRAND OPENING, AS WELL AS THE BROWARD HANGOUT :biggrin:
> *


dont worry the weekend will be here sooner than you think lol


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 25 2009, 06:11 PM~14879551
> *BESIDES CARS THIS IS ANOTHER HOBBY OF MINES........ ANOTHER PIECE AND BACKGROUND THAT I DID...................
> 
> 
> ...


bagooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:05 AM~14886268
> *damm ***** where u pulling these pics from ????
> *


delincuenteeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:08 AM~14886289
> *DAMM FAKING 2 NIGHTS IN A ROW .LOL
> *


U DIDN'T CALL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 10:08 AM~14886290
> *dont worry the weekend will be here sooner than you think lol
> *


VERY TRUE


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

8 Members: *LeXxTaCy*, ROLLIN LUXURY, *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC*, Da Beast21, *Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHT PIMPIN*, L_NEGRO, *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 26 2009, 11:12 AM~14886328
> *VERY TRUE
> *


NOW I GOTTA C
ALL ????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 26 2009, 10:12 AM~14886331
> *8 Members: LeXxTaCy, ROLLIN LUXURY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Da Beast21, Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, L_NEGRO, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> 
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S POPPIN'?!? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:14 AM~14886350
> *NOW I GOTTA C
> ALL ????
> *


U KNOW IT....LOL... U SAID U WERE GNA CALL ME BACK....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 26 2009, 01:15 PM~14886368
> *WHAT'S POPPIN'?!? :biggrin:
> *


nothin much just catchin up on this miami fest aint been on here in ages lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 26 2009, 10:17 AM~14886388
> *nothin much just catchin up on this miami fest aint been on here in ages lol
> *


LOL...GUESS U MISSED OUT ON A LOT OF B.S. :biggrin: ... THERE IS A NEW MIAMI FEST NOW...FOR REAL MIAMI RYDAZ, NO CHATTING AND NO DRAMA..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 26 2009, 01:19 PM~14886402
> *LOL...GUESS U MISSED OUT ON A LOT OF B.S. :biggrin: ... THERE IS A NEW MIAMI FEST NOW...FOR REAL MIAMI RYDAZ, NO CHATTING AND NO DRAMA..
> *


yup i just noticed lol. thats mainly y i even stoped coming on here but i got bored lol. damn new miami fest? guess i cant go lol. are the wednesday hangouts stilll alive?prolly pass by today


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 26 2009, 10:21 AM~14886441
> *yup i just noticed lol. thats mainly y i even stoped coming on here but i got bored lol. damn new miami fest? guess i cant go lol. are the wednesday hangouts stilll alive?prolly pass by today
> *


I AM ALWAYS BORED, SO U FIND ME ON THIS SHIT ALOT.. :biggrin: AS FOR THE WED HANGOUT, I AM NOT TOO SURE IF THERE IS ONE....BUT, IF THERE IS I WILL PROBABLY GO..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:05 AM~14886268
> *damm ***** where u pulling these pics from ????
> *


i have dem saved on a folder on da computer and i have more but i have look for dem


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Born 2 Die 

was poppin *****


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14886665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHITE GIRL HAS AN ASS ON HER....LOL!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 26 2009, 10:40 AM~14886661
> *Born 2 Die
> 
> was poppin *****
> *


que bola :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 26 2009, 11:49 AM~14887375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 26 2009, 09:28 AM~14885928]








breakfast,lunch,& dinner
this shit look to good double post this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 26 2009, 09:28 AM~14885928]








breakfast,lunch,& dinner
this shit look to good double post this bitch :biggrin: motor boat the shit out dat ass


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

for a friend , if interested call786-270-8397


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 26 2009, 12:22 PM~14887683
> *for a friend , if interested call786-270-8397
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CUTE...TOO BAD, I HAVE 2 FERRETS N I AM SURE THEY'D BE LUNCH IF I GOT 1...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOMMY where's my old school CD :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

FOR SALE MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 26 2009, 12:26 PM~14887738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ese motel esta en la playa...........nice red bone


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2009, 12:51 PM~14887949
> *TOMMY where's my old school CD  :biggrin:
> *


when i see you at the hangout i will give it to you. bring that bass car you got .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:16 PM~14887635
> *GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 26 2009, 09:28 AM~14885928]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 26 2009, 02:02 PM~14888061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Purp you got it on the streets!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 26 2009, 12:25 PM~14887726
> *SUPER CUTE...TOO BAD, I HAVE 2 FERRETS N I AM SURE THEY'D BE LUNCH IF I GOT 1...
> *


GET RID OF DA FERRETS , FERRETS SMELL LIKE ASS :scrutinize: 

IF U GET A PUPPY U COULD TRAIN IT 2 LIKE FERRETS & PLAY WITH THEM LOL

SEE!!!






IMAGINE COMMING HOME 2 THIS FACE :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 26 2009, 04:02 PM~14888061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

these cash-for-clunker engine seize suck. today we did the 1st at the dealer.. on a clean box. RIP boxxy :angel:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 26 2009, 02:31 PM~14888980
> *these cash-for-clunker engine seize suck. today we did the 1st at the dealer.. on a clean box. RIP boxxy  :angel:
> *


PICS,or it didnt happen!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 26 2009, 09:28 AM~14885928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X305


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Aug 26 2009, 09:23 AM~14885877
> *  WHAT'Z GOOD CARNALITO! NICE WORK!
> *


ive tryed calling u and no answer...............


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGxvh9xCgfk
real funny shit


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 26 2009, 03:39 PM~14889616
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGxvh9xCgfk
> real funny shit
> *



THAT BITCH FUNNY FOOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 25 2009, 07:01 PM~14879432
> *ME INFRONT OF A PIECE I DID AND CHARACTER FROM THE THEME WIZARD OF OZ MARVEL COMICS
> 
> 
> ...


cant read it...but shit looks cool bro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IT SAID "EARN" 


SEE IT NOW.. :biggrin: 

FROGOT THE SMILEY


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 26 2009, 06:30 AM~14884652
> *Made You A Hater, lylorly, 83delta88
> WUS CRACKIN FOOL U BREAK HER YET   :biggrin:
> *


Whats good you ugly bitch......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 26 2009, 07:29 PM~14890054
> *Whats good you ugly bitch......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2
Whats good peoples.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 26 2009, 04:34 PM~14890098
> *tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> Whats good peoples.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuts good? Wuts poppin 2nite?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 26 2009, 07:34 PM~14890098
> *tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> Whats good peoples.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats happening


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 93brougham, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, jefe de jefes, Born 2 Die, GRAND HUSTLE, JuiCeD XtReMe, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, *IN YA MOUF*, JohnnyBoy

:nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 26 2009, 07:56 PM~14890385
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 26 2009, 04:56 PM~14890385
> *
> *


dude with da red shoes looked like sipote


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 04:07 PM~14889867
> *THAT BITCH FUNNY FOOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14890385
> *
> *



YO IS THAT WATSON :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 26 2009, 09:10 PM~14891687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ma ***** eazy e RIP


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 26 2009, 11:08 PM~14892410
> *ma ***** eazy e RIP
> 
> 
> ...


clean looking jetta


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 26 2009, 04:19 PM~14889406
> *ive tryed calling u and no answer...............
> *



NEW #...CHECK UR PM...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Page 3. :ugh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning peepz!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got any 2 ton pre cut springs for sale?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up fellow layitlowers


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Check with king auto


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Members: MAAANDO, GuCCidOuTChEvY,* Low_Ski_13*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, plenty money regal

Sup cracka?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 06:54 AM~14895838
> *Wuz up fellow layitlowers
> *


Conyo mi amigo!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 27 2009, 09:58 AM~14895866
> *Members: MAAANDO, GuCCidOuTChEvY, Low_Ski_13, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, plenty money regal
> 
> Sup cracka?
> *


chillin homie, lookin for some springs...i ordered from cce then got a email there sold out...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 07:05 AM~14895902
> *Conyo mi amigo!!
> *


Coño. Acere. Como tu esta mi amigo


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 27 2009, 07:10 AM~14895933
> *chillin homie, lookin for some springs...i ordered from cce then got a email there sold out...
> *



if king auto dont got em in stock. then order them from morebounce.com 75% of hydro shops get there springs from them.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Morning lexx


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

MONEY MIKE


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 27 2009, 07:54 AM~14895836
> *anyone got any 2 ton pre cut springs for sale?
> *


I GOT A SET OF PRE CUTS "BLUE" HERE AT THE SHOP


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 26 2009, 02:02 PM~14888061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn purp already?? That ride is clean...wish I could make an offer....sucks being broke!!! Good luck with the sale homie...still gotta go see you to get my arms done up... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 07:36 AM~14896108
> *Morning lexx
> *


MORNING! HOW'S IT GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly, LeXxTaCy, INKSTINCT003 wuts good?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 27 2009, 08:18 AM~14896465
> *Monte ugly, LeXxTaCy, INKSTINCT003 wuts good?
> *


HEY MAMA...CHILLIN'...WHAT UP?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

morning errbody


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 08:23 AM~14896524
> *morning errbody
> *


WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 08:23 AM~14896522
> *HEY MAMA...CHILLIN'...WHAT UP?
> *


Nuthin much just here at the crib cleaning up a bit.. Nd u? Besides works wuts good?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 27 2009, 09:43 AM~14896690
> *Nuthin much just here at the crib cleaning up a bit.. Nd u? Besides works wuts good?
> *


 :biggrin: hi lowrider girls


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

JUST STOPPIN BY TO SAY HI

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 27 2009, 08:58 AM~14896841
> *:biggrin: hi lowrider girls
> *


HEY HECTOR! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 27 2009, 08:43 AM~14896690
> *Nuthin much just here at the crib cleaning up a bit.. Nd u? Besides works wuts good?
> *


NOTHING REALLY... JUST LOOKING FORWARD TO A BUSY WEEKEND. THIS WEEK IS DRAGGING..LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *MISTER ED*, TblaziNon22s, lylorly, sweatitcadi, *LeXxTaCy*

sup :wave:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe,monte24, sweatitcadi


SUP


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 08:38 AM~14896648
> *WHAT UP :biggrin:
> *


NADA AQUI WORKING CON TREMENDO DOLOR DE CABEZA IM BOUT TO RUN INTO DA THEM WALL LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 27 2009, 09:12 AM~14896961
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe,monte24, sweatitcadi
> SUP
> *


 :wave: :wave: WAT DEY DO


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 27 2009, 08:58 AM~14896841
> *:biggrin: hi lowrider girls
> *


Hey hector wuts up?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ynt7HeKcSKs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ynt7HeKcSKs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 27 2009, 09:06 AM~14896909
> *6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, MISTER ED, TblaziNon22s, lylorly, sweatitcadi, LeXxTaCy
> 
> sup :wave:
> *


HEY :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 09:12 AM~14896967
> *NADA AQUI WORKING CON TREMENDO DOLOR DE CABEZA IM BOUT TO RUN INTO DA THEM WALL LOL
> *


DAMN, I HATE HEADACHES..TAKE A FEW TYLENOLS...LOL


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:13 AM~14896978
> *Hey hector wuts up?
> *


  god is good baby girl


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:19 PM~14897031
> *DAMN, I HATE HEADACHES..TAKE A FEW TYLENOLS...LOL
> *


tylenol? lol a beer and a blunt always takes away headachesfor me, and stress, and worries lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

THIS SAT.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 09:04 AM~14896889
> *NOTHING REALLY... JUST LOOKING FORWARD TO A BUSY WEEKEND. THIS WEEK IS DRAGGING..LOL
> *


 Damn ma... im excited about this weekend.. Imma see if I can go 2 the hangout saturday but im definitely gonna be at the shop on sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 09:21 AM~14897057
> *ROLLIN LUXURY, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 27 2009, 09:12 AM~14896961
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe,monte24, sweatitcadi
> SUP
> *


Heyyy wuts up?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 09:21 AM~14897057
> *ROLLIN LUXURY, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuts good?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 27 2009, 09:34 AM~14897197
> *Damn ma... im excited about this weekend.. Imma see if I can go 2 the hangout saturday but im definitely gonna be at the shop on sunday. Can't wait!
> *


No cavalIers allowed


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 09:49 AM~14897327
> *No cavalIers allowed
> *


ouch :uh: ..lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 09:49 AM~14897327
> *No cavalIers allowed
> *


I also heard that already built from another person mazda's weren't allowed either.. Nd its cavalier not cavaller.. :uh: :tongue:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 09:19 AM~14897031
> *DAMN, I HATE HEADACHES..TAKE A FEW TYLENOLS...LOL
> *


NAW DAT DONT WORK ITS DA KIND OF HEADACHES THAT YOU GET WHEN YOU GET INTO A BIG ASS FIGHT WIT YOUR WIFE LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

STREETSOFDADECC :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ur right dats y the zebra will b der


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 27 2009, 09:55 AM~14897384
> *STREETSOFDADECC :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 09:56 AM~14897391
> *Ur right dats y the zebra will b der
> *


Thank god she's been hibernating for too long..


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

GRAND HUSTLE, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STREETSOFDADECC
WHERE'S THE PARTY AT ???? :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14897514
> *GRAND HUSTLE, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STREETSOFDADECC
> WHERE'S THE PARTY AT ???? :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: here on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14897508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u created that, huh? nice work :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14897514
> *GRAND HUSTLE, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STREETSOFDADECC
> WHERE'S THE PARTY AT ???? :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


u tell me!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14897514
> *GRAND HUSTLE, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STREETSOFDADECC
> WHERE'S THE PARTY AT ???? :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


In roberts pants lol..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:20 AM~14897595
> *In roberts pants lol..
> *


lol....a pants party...nice :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2009, 10:14 AM~14897542
> *:biggrin: here on sunday  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 27 2009, 10:20 AM~14897595
> *In roberts pants lol..
> *


Yo soy un hombre comprometio


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LOL. LETS SEE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up flaco. How r u sir


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

flaco is _*WACK*_!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 10:34 AM~14897744
> *flaco is WACK!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 11:30 AM~14897695
> *Wuz up flaco.  How r u sir
> *


How u doin Mr.Robert ?


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 01:19 PM~14897582
> *u created that, huh? nice work :biggrin:
> *


yes i did..thanks..its gonna be a good fight night there..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2009, 10:14 AM~14897542
> *:biggrin: here on sunday  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

ffffllllaaaaccccoooo! Brb ima go check out "the real riders fest" brb


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14897514
> *GRAND HUSTLE, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STREETSOFDADECC
> WHERE'S THE PARTY AT ???? :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


HERE AT TOOTIES !


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 27 2009, 10:50 AM~14897894
> *HERE AT TOOTIES !
> *


Soundz like lotz of funn


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 10:50 AM~14897892
> *ffffllllaaaaccccoooo! Brb ima go check out "the real riders fest" brb
> *


Traderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 11:34 AM~14897744
> *flaco is WACK!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


look who's talking .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 10:54 AM~14897936
> *Traderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


Lmao


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2009, 11:14 AM~14897542
> *:biggrin: here on sunday  :biggrin:
> *


Yeya a we gotta go get the. Poles and the kiddy pools


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 11:50 AM~14897892
> *ffffllllaaaaccccoooo! Brb ima go check out "the real riders fest" brb
> *


4 what mike we're rookies that 4 the big doggs we belong here in the chisme.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Word on the street iz dat lowridergame was gona strip


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 27 2009, 10:57 AM~14897970]
sunday aug 30 hop off $300 1st place. food&music.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

when is the dub show?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 11:01 AM~14898013
> *4 what mike we're rookies that 4 the big doggs we belong here in the chisme.
> *


Lol!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 305KingCadillac, ELEGANCECC96,* GRAND HUSTLE*, INKSTINCT003, *STRAIGHT PIMPIN,* MizzLowRiderLady

WUZ GOIN ON


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2009, 11:04 AM~14898050
> *GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 27 2009, 10:57 AM~14897970]
> sunday aug 30 hop off $300 1st place. food&music.
> 
> ...


what time?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 SEEN THE CAR LOOKS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1"1/2 SHOULD BE GOOD


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:03 PM~14898027
> *Word on the street iz dat lowridergame was gona strip
> *


That ***** has been at it everynite he said he's gonna call u out on Sunday .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 11:03 AM~14898027
> *Word on the street iz dat lowridergame was gona strip
> *


Ooohhhh nnnnooooooo!! Tu te imajinas?!?!?! El ganzo con tangita y un bowtie?!?!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 27 2009, 11:07 AM~14898086
> *INKSTINCT003 SEEN THE CAR LOOKS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1"1/2 SHOULD BE GOOD
> *


OR SLAM IT :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Calll me out? On wat


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 27 2009, 12:06 PM~14898077
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 305KingCadillac, ELEGANCECC96, GRAND HUSTLE, INKSTINCT003, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MizzLowRiderLady
> 
> ...


Dimmelo . How's it going ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14898096
> *Ooohhhh nnnnooooooo!! Tu te imajinas?!?!?! El ganzo con tangita y un bowtie?!?!
> *


Te las esta pasando


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 11:07 AM~14898089
> *That ***** has been at it everynite he said he's gonna call u out on Sunday .
> *


More info please!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:10 PM~14898109
> *Calll me out? On wat
> *


That ***** wants 2 battle u on the pole .


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

monte24 why u all scared lol... ganzo in a tangita lMFAO!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2009, 12:07 PM~14898083
> *what time?
> *


What's the deal J . How's that project going ? A I think where gonna start it around 1 .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 11:11 AM~14898121
> *Te las esta pasando
> *


Si si tienes rason, me pase


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 11:03 AM~14898027
> *Word on the street iz dat lowridergame was gona strip
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I aint never scared.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 27 2009, 11:12 AM~14898131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! Thats something u never see


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 27 2009, 11:09 AM~14898108
> *OR SLAM IT :biggrin:
> *


SLAM IT :0


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Flaco whats up with the work horse,is it going to be ready for the weekend after this comimg weekend?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 11:23 AM~14898252
> *Nice work! Thats something u never see
> *


ALMOST DONE THANKS .


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 27 2009, 11:27 AM~14898302
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:
> *


Hey Tommy how's it goin?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 12:25 PM~14898286
> *Flaco whats up with the work horse,is it going to be ready for the weekend after this comimg weekend?
> *


I need 2 clean up the engine compartment and paint flat black so I can drop in the motor . I just don't got time 2 go overthere .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HERES EARZ AND MIKE ON SUNDAY PLAYING WITH THAT POLE FLACO!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 27 2009, 12:28 PM~14898308
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:
> *


What's the deal . A nice work on that box .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 27 2009, 11:36 AM~14898393
> *HERES EARZ AND MIKE ON SUNDAY PLAYING WITH THAT POLE FLACO!
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

See what u started monte?!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14898393
> *HERES EARZ AND MIKE ON SUNDAY PLAYING WITH THAT POLE FLACO!
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao . That's fucked up .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GOD DAM ALL THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN IN THE SAME SITE WAS UP ******.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14897508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TIME MY DOGG BETTER PUT SOME SHOES ON AND FUCK THAT ***** UP FOR GOOD. ONE TIME FOR BILLY AKA SYNDICATE MAD DOGG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD,STRAIGHT PIMPIN, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 11:48 AM~14898516
> *THIS TIME  MY DOGG BETTER PUT SOME SHOES ON AND FUCK THAT ***** UP FOR GOOD. ONE TIME FOR BILLY AKA SYNDICATE MAD DOGG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PSYCHO UVE SEEN LEVEL FIGHTS ON YOU-TUBE THAT ***** AINT PLAYING FOOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BORN TO DIE WATS GOOD MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14897508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one time for this fight its gonna b something serious 2 good fighters goin at it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 27 2009, 11:53 AM~14898567
> *BORN TO DIE WATS GOOD MY ***** :biggrin:
> *


wat up ma ***** oye u goin to the fight


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 27 2009, 11:50 AM~14898534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im going to grab some coronas 2nite, flaco tell jose and tort whats up


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 27 2009, 12:48 PM~14898514
> *GOD DAM ALL THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN IN THE SAME SITE WAS UP ******.... :biggrin:
> *


what's the deal pimp. Shit ain't nothing else 2 do I'm bored as fuk here at work .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 11:58 AM~14898638
> *what's  the deal pimp. Shit ain't nothing else 2 do I'm bored as fuk here at work .
> *


IVE SN DANNY TODAY HE SEEN THE LAC N SHIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 11:54 AM~14898587
> *yeah im going to grab some coronas 2nite, flaco tell jose and tort whats up
> *


Borachoooooooooo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye cuando e la pachanga


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 11:54 AM~14898586
> *wat up ma ***** oye u goin to the fight
> *


I WISH FOOL...


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

ANYBODY NEED TICKETS FOR THE FIGHT SEND ME A PM

$25 GENERAL ADMISSION

$50 VIP

$ 100 FRONT ROW 

TICKETS ARE SELLING OUT QUICK


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 12:54 PM~14898587
> *yeah im going to grab some coronas 2nite, flaco tell jose and tort whats up
> *


Yeya. late nite 2nite I gotta paint someshit 4 tort . So we'll all b there .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 12:02 PM~14898676
> *oye cuando e la pachanga
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 27 2009, 01:01 PM~14898668
> *IVE SN DANNY TODAY HE SEEN THE LAC N SHIT.... :biggrin:
> *


Tight work . That lac looks realy clean .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:01 PM~14898670
> *Borachoooooooooo
> *


Nah,never that!! Just livin it up with the fellas :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OYEEEE, LAYITLOWERS....WHAT'S GOOD? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 01:11 PM~14898774
> *OYEEEE, LAYITLOWERS....WHAT'S GOOD? :biggrin:
> *


Get 2 work your not wanted here .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:11 PM~14898774
> *OYEEEE, LAYITLOWERS....WHAT'S GOOD? :biggrin:
> *


(------------bbbbbbooooooorrrrrrrrreeeeedddddddddd


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 02:48 PM~14898516
> *THIS TIME  MY DOGG BETTER PUT SOME SHOES ON AND FUCK THAT ***** UP FOR GOOD. ONE TIME FOR BILLY AKA SYNDICATE MAD DOGG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. I WAS THERE HOMIE AND HE GOT BEAT UP FAIR AND SQUARE,HIS SIZE ALONE SHOULD OF BEEN ENOUGH FOR MY DAWG WHITEBOY,BUT LIKE THE FAMOUS SAYING GOES..U WIN SOME , U LOSE SOME....

ILL BE THERE ALONG WITH DA GOMB SQUAD AND IM SURE BOWTIE CONNECTION IS GONNA BE THERE,LARGE AND DA CREW,SEE YALL OUT THERE...


TICKETS WILL COST MORE AT THE DOOR FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD,SO GETEM WHILE THEYRE STILL AVAILABLE..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:13 PM~14898797
> *Get 2 work your not wanted here .
> *


HAAAAA...YEAAAA RIGHT! :buttkick:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:11 PM~14898774
> *OYEEEE, LAYITLOWERS....WHAT'S GOOD? :biggrin:
> *


Your kind aint welcomed here :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 01:01 PM~14898670
> *Borachoooooooooo
> *


Lol . Wait till we get that boat in the water . Tell him mike


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 12:13 PM~14898800
> *(------------bbbbbbooooooorrrrrrrrreeeeedddddddddd
> *


THAT MAKES TWO OF US :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:16 PM~14898832
> *Lol . Wait till we get that boat in the water . Tell him mike
> *


He aint ready flaco!! :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike for got about the poor ppl


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 01:16 PM~14898839
> *THAT MAKES TWO OF US :biggrin:
> *


sucks 2 b u . :biggrin: . What's up with those coronas 2nite ? U down ? Or u gotta ask 4 permition


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 27 2009, 12:04 PM~14898702
> *I WISH FOOL...
> *


shit we on the same page but fuck it ill c it on you tube


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:15 PM~14898829
> *Your kind aint welcomed here :biggrin:
> *


Y NOT?!? :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:19 PM~14898878
> *Mike for got about  the poor ppl
> *


Nnaaahhh never that!! I always remember my peoples!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:21 PM~14898903
> *sucks 2 b u .  :biggrin: . What's up with those coronas 2nite ? U down ? Or u gotta ask 4  permition
> *


I DUNNO....Y DON'T U ASK MI JEFFE FIRST...LOL!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Money mike impala daddy aka captin mike


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:21 PM~14898903
> *sucks 2 b u .  :biggrin: . What's up with those coronas 2nite ? U down ? Or u gotta ask 4  permition
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:23 PM~14898931
> *Money mike impala daddy aka captin mike
> *


Lol,ur a trip


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

SOoOoOo, PARTY AT KING AUTO 2NITE.....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ima have to buy me a ford 2 hang wit da kool kids


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 01:19 PM~14898875
> *He aint ready flaco!! :cheesy:
> *


LOL. We'll if they ain't ready they better move out the way .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:27 PM~14898974
> *SOoOoOo, PARTY AT KING AUTO 2NITE.....
> *


My kind aint welcomed der


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:29 PM~14898998
> *My kind aint welcomed der
> *


WHAT'S "UR" KIND? LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC, sucia que bola


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 01:23 PM~14898927
> *I DUNNO....Y DON'T U ASK MI JEFFE FIRST...LOL!!!
> *


Lmao .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:27 PM~14898974
> *SOoOoOo, PARTY AT KING AUTO 2NITE.....
> *


The question is,will you show?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:30 PM~14899002
> *WHAT'S "UR" KIND? LOL
> *


Owner of a chevy with BIG rims


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 12:32 PM~14899022
> *The question is,will you show?!?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


true that miss over there is a lil sell out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:29 PM~14898998
> *My kind aint welcomed der
> *


Of course ur welcome! Ur just "un hombre comprometido"!!!!! Haha


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 12:34 PM~14899045
> *true that miss over there is a lil sell out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O MAN! DAAAAAAAAMMMMNNNNN! WELL, I AM JUST A BUSY WOMAN..THAT'S ALL :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 01:27 PM~14898974
> *SOoOoOo, PARTY AT KING AUTO 2NITE.....
> *


Remember what happens at king auto stay's at king auto .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 12:34 PM~14899045
> *true that miss over there is a lil sell out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 is this information true ?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wowwww dats a shot to da hart. But its tru


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 12:32 PM~14899022
> *The question is,will you show?!?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


POOOOOOOOOSIBLY...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14899066
> *:0 is this information true ?!
> *


Ibe seen dat comment made before


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14899065
> *Remember what happens at king auto stay's at king auto .
> *


O MAN....GAYNESS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 27 2009, 12:14 PM~14898809
> *LOL.. I WAS THERE HOMIE AND HE GOT BEAT UP FAIR AND SQUARE,HIS SIZE ALONE SHOULD OF BEEN ENOUGH FOR MY DAWG WHITEBOY,BUT LIKE THE FAMOUS SAYING GOES..U WIN SOME , U LOSE SOME....
> 
> ILL BE THERE ALONG WITH DA GOMB SQUAD AND IM SURE BOWTIE CONNECTION IS GONNA BE THERE,LARGE AND DA CREW,SEE YALL OUT THERE...
> ...


UR RIGHT HOMIE YOU LOOSE SOME AND YOU WIN SOME BUT LETS SEE THIS TIME HOW IT GOES. ONLY REASON HE LOST THAT TIME I THINK WAS CUS HE KEPT SLIPPIN ALL OVER THE PLACE WITH OUT HAVING ANY SHOES ON BUT THATS MY OPINION HOMIE AND TRUST ME I KNOW BILLY FOR YEARS FROM THE STREETS FROM WHEN I USED GANG BANG BACK IN THE DAYS SO I KNOW FOR A FACT THE DAMAGE THAT ***** COULD DO BUT IF HE LOOSES AGAIN THEN HE LOOSES YOU KNOW LIKE YOU SAID YOU WIN SOME YOU LOOSE SOME


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14899070
> *POOOOOOOOOSIBLY...
> *


Wah wah wah :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14899068
> *Wowwww dats a shot to da hart. But its tru
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 27 2009, 11:48 AM~14898514
> *GOD DAM ALL THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN IN THE SAME SITE WAS UP ******.... :biggrin:
> *


OYE LOCA QUE BOLA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 01:38 PM~14899094
> *O MAN....GAYNESS
> *


Only a couple of us . Lmao


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 27 2009, 11:52 AM~14898558
> *PSYCHO UVE SEEN LEVEL FIGHTS ON YOU-TUBE THAT ***** AINT PLAYING FOOL.... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I SEEN HIM I WAS WITH HIM LAST TIME I WENT DOWN TO MIAMI I WAS AT HIS CRIB CHILLIN WITH THEM ******. YOU KNOW I ALWAYS KNOWN DEM ******


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 12:39 PM~14899102
> *Wah wah wah :uh:
> *


LOL...I CAN PROBABLY PASS BY... FORGET THE GYM!...IMA DRINK CORONAS...LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14899063
> *O MAN! DAAAAAAAAMMMMNNNNN! WELL, I AM JUST A BUSY WOMAN..THAT'S ALL :biggrin:
> *


lol so wat happen to goin to towers last week is few min away from were u stay lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 11:51 AM~14898550
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD,STRAIGHT PIMPIN, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305,  Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 WAT DEY DO HOMIE :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:41 PM~14899125
> *Only a couple of us . Lmao
> *


Names?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:41 PM~14899125
> *Only a couple of us . Lmao
> *


LOL...I KNOW WHO THE "COUPLE" OF THE GAY ONES R..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:39 PM~14899100
> *UR RIGHT HOMIE YOU LOOSE SOME AND YOU WIN SOME BUT LETS SEE THIS TIME HOW IT GOES. ONLY REASON HE LOST THAT TIME I THINK WAS CUS HE KEPT SLIPPIN ALL OVER THE PLACE WITH OUT HAVING ANY SHOES ON BUT THATS MY OPINION HOMIE AND TRUST ME I KNOW BILLY FOR YEARS FROM THE STREETS FROM WHEN I USED GANG BANG BACK IN THE DAYS SO I KNOW FOR A FACT THE DAMAGE THAT ***** COULD DO BUT IF HE LOOSES AGAIN THEN HE LOOSES YOU KNOW LIKE YOU SAID YOU WIN SOME YOU LOOSE SOME
> *


its gonna be a good fight they both got hands


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 12:42 PM~14899140
> *lol so wat happen to goin to towers last week is few min away from were u stay lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA...BUT THAT SHIT ENDS TOO EARLY. BY THE TIME I AM DONE SHOWERING AND DOING MY HAIR, IT'S PRETTY MUCH OVER..LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:41 PM~14899136
> *LOL...I CAN PROBABLY PASS BY... FORGET THE GYM!...IMA DRINK CORONAS...LOL
> *


Happy hour 4-7 :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:42 PM~14899143
> *WAT DEY DO HOMIE :wave:  :wave:
> *


chillin ma *****


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 27 2009, 12:42 PM~14899149
> *Names?
> *


Ssssshhhh, no te pases!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 12:45 PM~14899169
> *chillin ma *****
> *


I AM ACTUALLY IN THE MOOD FOR CHILI'S.. CHICKEN FAJITAS N MARGARITAS....YUUUUMMMMMMMYYYY!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:44 PM~14899161
> *YEA...BUT THAT SHIT ENDS TOO EARLY. BY THE TIME I AM DONE SHOWERING AND DOING MY HAIR, IT'S PRETTY MUCH OVER..LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:47 PM~14899192
> *I AM ACTUALLY IN THE MOOD FOR CHILI'S.. CHICKEN FAJITAS N MARGARITAS....YUUUUMMMMMMMYYYY!
> *


naw coronas and a pan con lechon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:47 PM~14899192
> *I AM ACTUALLY IN THE MOOD FOR CHILI'S.. CHICKEN FAJITAS N MARGARITAS....YUUUUMMMMMMMYYYY!
> *


Oohh mmyyyy 2 for 1 blue long islands  :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 01:43 PM~14899153
> *LOL...I KNOW WHO THE "COUPLE" OF THE GAY ONES R..
> *


lmao . That's fuked up I was only fuking around .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:49 PM~14899228
> *lmao . That's fuked up I was only fuking around .
> *


LOL....I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES.... SOMEONE IS GUILTY..LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 12:43 PM~14899158
> *its gonna be a good fight they both got hands
> *


YEAH I NEVER REALLY SEEN THAT ***** WHITE BOY FIGHT BUT I HEARD HE GOT A SET ON HIM BUT WE'LL SEE


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 01:49 PM~14899226
> *Oohh mmyyyy 2 for 1 blue long islands   :cheesy:
> *


I wish I gotta go 2 the shop and work . If not I woulda been the first 1 there


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 27 2009, 01:49 PM~14899226
> *Oohh mmyyyy 2 for 1 blue long islands   :cheesy:
> *


I wish .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:59 PM~14899351
> *I wish .
> *


Hhmmmm


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 27 2009, 10:57 AM~14897970]
sunday aug 30 hop off $300 1st place. food&music.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2009, 01:36 PM~14899702
> *GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 27 2009, 10:57 AM~14897970]
> sunday aug 30 hop off $300 1st place. food&music.
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ZENITH 14'S .............ALL CHROME, LIKE NEW W NEW TIRES W ACCESSORIES. $700

$600, FOR JUST THE WHEELS AND TIRES.


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN :nicoderm:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Aug 27 2009, 03:04 PM~14899998
> *STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN :nicoderm:
> *


dimelo loco .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 27 2009, 01:36 PM~14899702
> *GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 27 2009, 10:57 AM~14897970]
> sunday aug 30 hop off $300 1st place. food&music.
> 
> ...


baya hay billete asere


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 03:22 PM~14900185
> *baya hay billete asere
> *


Shit ***** we were hopeing 2 ask u 4 a loan


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 27 2009, 01:43 PM~14899158
> *its gonna be a good fight they both got hands
> *


IM ALSO GOING TO BE BE FIGHTING THAT DAY. CAMP GOMB


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Whats up guys,
Dont forget i got the hook up on insurance.
AUTO,BOAT, HOMEOWNERS, BIKE, CLASSICS, and any other toys you guys may have.

Also for All the shops opening around.
I can hook it up and look for the best rate for. 
COMERCIAL INS, WORKERS COMP. And MOST IMPORTANT
LIABILTY.

hit me up my name is Danny.
my cell is 786-553-3967
Or send me a email to 
[email protected]


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO JAILBREAK AN IPH 3G....PM ME OR LET ME KNOW...


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14892738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Aug 27 2009, 05:44 PM~14900409
> *IM ALSO GOING TO BE BE FIGHTING THAT DAY. CAMP GOMB
> *


GOOD LUCK DANNY ILL SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 02:33 PM~14900299
> *Shit ***** we were hopeing 2 ask u 4 a loan
> *


lmao shit ***** you wont even find 25 cents in my pockets


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

LOOKING FOR 2-PRONG K/O'S 
ANYBODY HAVE SOME THEY WANNA SELL? PM ME WITH PIX AND/OR DETAILS AND PRICE.CASH IN HAND 

DALE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

DOLPHINS GAME STARTS IN 10 MINS WOOO!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 05:17 PM~14901349
> *lmao shit ***** you wont even find 25 cents in my pockets
> *


LMAO . THEN ***** WHAT U WAITING 4 2 COME BACK 2 M.I.A.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Where the hell has tito been for the past couple days? I haven't heard from him.. No post no show no nuthin. :dunno:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

whats good 2nite?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 27 2009, 12:11 PM~14898774
> *OYEEEE, LAYITLOWERS....WHAT'S GOOD? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Made You A Hater, impalas79, XtReMe FrOm HeLL
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Aug 27 2009, 03:54 PM~14901181
> *
> *




All day!!!
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 27 2009, 09:24 PM~14902506
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

i need k/os before this weekend...tryna look good for these events yall..help a ***** out! 

i aint tryna ride sum wak ass bullets


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Grumpyyyyyyyyyyy :wave: ur lost!!!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

nice ttt


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 27 2009, 05:00 PM~14901736
> *LMAO . THEN ***** WHAT U WAITING 4 2 COME BACK 2 M.I.A.
> *


wifey has me hostage ***** lmao


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 27 2009, 08:09 PM~14903009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

MORNING! :biggrin: 

QUESTION: ANYBODY KNOW OF SOMEONE SELLING A GBODY FOR AROUND $2500-$3000? IF SO, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! 

THANX! :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

craigslist.com
autotrader.com


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 28 2009, 09:32 AM~14907151
> *MORNING! :biggrin:
> 
> QUESTION: ANYBODY KNOW OF SOMEONE SELLING A GBODY FOR AROUND $2500-$3000? IF SO, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> ...


dre instinct003 i think is selling a cleaaan ass white regal. check the fl rides for sale thats where i saw it


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 28 2009, 06:40 AM~14907190
> *craigslist.com
> autotrader.com
> *


been looking :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1341109521.html

i would save up a lil more and get this the big block is worth it


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 28 2009, 06:41 AM~14907198
> *dre instinct003 i think is selling a cleaaan ass white regal. check the fl rides for sale thats where i saw it
> *


thanx...i will check :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1339402165.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1339164949.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1338214209.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1336968751.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1335574480.html


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

dont know if he still has it though



> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 28 2009, 05:21 PM~14606607
> *THIS IS MY DAILY, ALL ORIGINAL. VERY LOW MILES. ITS FOR SALE NOW. THERE IS NO RUST AT ALL ON THIS CAR. ICE COLD A/C. NO LEAKS. ITS A V6. I HAVE IT ON STOCKS NOW BUT I ALSO HAVE THE RIMS FOR IT PUT AWAY. THERES 5 RIMS WITH NEW TIRES. IM ASKING 3,200 OBO. PM ME IF INTERESTED. TRADES ???????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thats a good deal


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Aug 28 2009, 06:46 AM~14907223
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1339402165.html
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1339164949.html
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1338214209.html
> ...


yup...checked those out b4...thanx


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 28 2009, 06:49 AM~14907242
> *dont know if he still has it though
> *


yea..it is nice... loox really clean


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 28 2009, 06:32 AM~14907151
> *MORNING! :biggrin:
> 
> QUESTION: ANYBODY KNOW OF SOMEONE SELLING A GBODY FOR AROUND $2500-$3000? IF SO, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> ...


morning lex dam you looking into getting a g-body


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 07:00 AM~14907307
> *morning lex dam you looking into getting a g-body
> *


good morning! yup..sure am.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 08:00 AM~14907307
> *morning lex dam you looking into getting a g-body
> *


She wants to ride in a real car . A me and o dogg gona go kidnapp u . LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 07:20 AM~14907415
> *She wants to ride in a real car . A me and  o dogg gona go kidnapp u . LOL
> *


LMAO ***** YOU A CLOWN SHIT GO AHEAD I'LL GO IN GOOD TERMS YA'LL DONT EVEN HAVE TO FORCE ME LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 28 2009, 07:17 AM~14907407
> *good morning! yup..sure am.
> *


DAMMMMMMM GIRL WANNA RIDE GANGSTA WAY HUH LOL I MESSING AROUND YOU GONNA FIX IT UP AND SHIT FLACO HELP YOU LOL HE'LL HOOK YOU UP WITH WHATEVER RIGHT FLACO


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 08:44 AM~14907610
> *DAMMMMMMM GIRL WANNA RIDE GANGSTA WAY HUH LOL I MESSING AROUND YOU GONNA  FIX IT UP AND SHIT FLACO HELP YOU LOL HE'LL HOOK YOU UP WITH WHATEVER RIGHT FLACO
> *


U know how we do  . Always happy 2 help . LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 08:42 AM~14907586
> *LMAO ***** YOU A CLOWN SHIT GO AHEAD I'LL GO IN GOOD TERMS YA'LL DONT EVEN HAVE TO FORCE ME LOL
> *


Lol don't worry we'll go . it's a good excuse 4 us 2 get lost 4 a couple of days


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 2-Face '64, ninty6 lincoln, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*

:wave: 
dimelo vecino!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz upppl


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Tortaaaaaaaaa :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2009, 09:12 AM~14907853
> *wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz upppl
> *


Oye call mike and alex and a couple others so we can get this shit jumping this shit is dead 2day


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 28 2009, 06:49 AM~14907242
> *dont know if he still has it though
> *


ANYBODY KNOW IF HE STILL GOT DAT REGAL.... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

its because lady desirez is on
she scares away the ppl :barf:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2009, 08:26 AM~14908002
> *its because lady desirez is on
> she scares away th ppl :barf:
> *


No don't blame me 4 something that u caused.. When ur not on there's more ppl on but when ur on ppl sign off.. Its cuz its ur fault that u made this into a chatroom nd u got a lot of ppl mad nd tht is why they made real riders miami fest.. That's why when u get on ppl go 2 the other miami fest.. Its all cuz ur a fake rider :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

yesirrrrrrrrrrr this is the hialeah chusma fest :biggrin: sponsored by nooo que barato


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ninty6 lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR goodto se u sirs


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2009, 09:36 AM~14908077
> *ninty6 lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR  goodto se u sirs
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2009, 08:26 AM~14908002
> *its because lady desirez is on
> she scares away the ppl :barf:
> *


Flaco didn't tell u he was gonna tie u up outside the shop at the nite when he's not there so that u can scare all the bad ppl away nd protect his shop.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 09:31 AM~14908043
> *No don't blame me 4 something that u caused.. When ur not on there's more ppl on but when ur on ppl sign off.. Its cuz its ur fault that u made this into a chatroom nd u got a lot of ppl mad nd tht is why they made real riders miami fest.. That's why when u get on ppl go 2 the other miami fest.. Its all cuz ur a fake rider :biggrin:
> *


Lmfao . Damn Robert she's fuking your ass up. :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

JD where the hoe's at ?????


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 08:06 AM~14907789
> *Lol don't worry we'll go .  it's a good excuse 4 us 2 get lost 4 a couple of days
> *


lmfao que singao son los doz ustedes. yeah tell da wife's listen psycho got into some shit over there and me and julio gotta go help him out lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 08:24 AM~14907980
> *ANYBODY KNOW IF HE STILL GOT DAT REGAL.... :biggrin:
> *


***** dont go trying to trade the lac now keep that shit fool lol i know you


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 08:51 AM~14908230
> ****** dont go trying to trade the lac now keep that shit fool lol i know you
> *


I WAKE UP ONE WAY N THEN THE NEXT MINUTE I SWITCH I NEED RIMS FAST IF NOT I SELL IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 08:41 AM~14908126
> *JD where the hoe's at ?????
> *


SHIT YALL SHOULDVE OPEN A STRIP CLUB INSTAED OF A SHOP *****....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2009, 08:34 AM~14908068
> *yesirrrrrrrrrrr  this is the hialeah chusma fest :biggrin:  sponsored by nooo que barato
> *


Pipo sigue hablando mierda te la estas pasando.. They're gonna put a hit on u..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 08:56 AM~14908293
> *I WAKE UP ONE WAY N THEN THE NEXT MINUTE I SWITCH I NEED RIMS FAST IF NOT I SELL IT.... :biggrin:
> *


ponte pa las cosas asere get some rims fool didnt you said yo boy was gone hook you up sino vendelo pa la pinga que carajo fuck it *****


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 09:50 AM~14908214
> *lmfao que singao son los doz ustedes. yeah tell da wife's listen psycho got into some shit over there and me and julio gotta go help him out lol
> *


Lmao let me know we Ridin . Fukit we'll take JD with us


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 09:58 AM~14908306
> *SHIT YALL SHOULDVE OPEN A STRIP CLUB INSTAED OF A SHOP *****....
> *


Yea that's what me and danny r saying


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 09:02 AM~14908346
> *Lmao let me know we Ridin . Fukit we'll take JD with us
> *


come on ova ***** julio knows how to get to my crib and jd knows what exit to get off too shit we'll go to yvore city in tampa go fuck around *****


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 09:02 AM~14908346
> *Lmao let me know we Ridin . Fukit we'll take JD with us
> *


YALL TRYING TO GET ME KILLED HERE I DONT DO DAT....BUT U CAN PM ME N LET ME KNOW MIGHT CHANGE MY MIND... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Que par de pega tarros son ustedes.. Lol...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

$2500 26S 30SERIES TIRES 5 ON 5 LUG PATTERN PM ME.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 09:10 AM~14908433
> *Que par de pega tarros son ustedes.. Lol...
> *


oye oye yo no yo soy un nino bien bueno que quiere a su esposa mucho lol y los parnitas mio tambien


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> YALL TRYING TO GET ME KILLED HERE I DONT DO DAT....BUT U CAN PM ME N LET ME KNOW MIGHT CHANGE MY MIND... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> ***** you know you wanna ride fool lmao


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

hey i need the number to the guy thats doin the house ac please ty


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> > YALL TRYING TO GET ME KILLED HERE I DONT DO DAT....BUT U CAN PM ME N LET ME KNOW MIGHT CHANGE MY MIND... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > ***** you know you wanna ride fool lmao
> ...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 09:15 AM~14908486
> *oye oye yo no yo soy un nino bien bueno que quiere a su esposa mucho lol y los parnitas mio tambien
> *


Oye deja la muela para la dentista lol.. U guys kno that ur very bad :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 09:20 AM~14908551
> *Oye deja la muela para la dentista lol.. U guys kno that ur very bad :biggrin:
> *


lol hell naw maybe flaco but not me lmao, flaco i just put you out there bro my bad lmao


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y978HjnNwOQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y978HjnNwOQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 08:03 AM~14907765
> *U know how we do   . Always happy 2 help . LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 08:22 AM~14907956
> *Oye call mike and alex and a couple others so we can get this shit jumping this shit is dead 2day
> *


ccccccoooooommmmmmoooooooooo?!?!?! Ive been on missions buying things for u know what!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 10:08 AM~14908410
> *come on ova ***** julio knows how to get to my crib and jd knows what exit to get off too shit we'll go to yvore city in tampa go fuck around *****
> *


After the picnic let's see if we go overthere 4 the weekend . And go 2 a water park or somthing .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 10:08 AM~14908413
> *YALL TRYING TO GET ME KILLED HERE I DONT DO DAT....BUT U CAN PM ME N LET ME KNOW MIGHT CHANGE MY MIND... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao . Yea JD we all know u behave good that's why we would take u it would b like a spirital retreat.


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 28 2009, 11:26 AM~14908619
> *"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES  YOU NEED....954-651-2061...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 10:10 AM~14908433
> *Que par de pega tarros son ustedes.. Lol...
> *


Whooooooo us? Never . Were always on good behavior.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ninty6 lincoln, ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, , ROLLIN LUXURY, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: wats poppin


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 10:52 AM~14909544
> *Lmao . Yea JD we all know u behave good that's why we would take u it would b like a spirital retreat.
> *


I SHOULD B A PRIEST...OR SAINT JD.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 10:43 AM~14909426
> *After the picnic let's see if we go overthere 4 the weekend . And go 2 a water park or somthing .
> *


yeah yeah ***** foe sure


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 10:43 AM~14909426
> *After the picnic let's see if we go overthere 4 the weekend . And go 2 a water park or somthing .
> *


see if ya'll bring the priest aka saint que diga jd with ya'll lmao


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 11:02 AM~14909698
> *ninty6 lincoln, ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, , ROLLIN LUXURY,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  wats poppin
> *


whats good?!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ihMMnaVmwbA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ihMMnaVmwbA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 12:07 PM~14909742
> *I SHOULD B A PRIEST...OR SAINT JD.... :biggrin:
> *


That's why my name is ANGEL. U know what JD let's open a church . LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't worry mike I ain't 4got about" saint michael". U know u ride with me till the end .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 28 2009, 11:12 AM~14909810
> *whats good?!
> *


chilling cuz aqui waiting for sunday for la pachanga :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:15 AM~14909853
> *That's why my name is ANGEL. U know what JD let's open a church . LOL
> *


estan de pinga both of you ****** ya'll of the chain


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:15 AM~14909853
> *That's why my name is ANGEL. U know what JD let's open a church . LOL
> *


oye dont forget the holy water :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:18 AM~14909899
> *Don't worry mike I ain't 4got about" saint michael". U know u ride with me till the end .
> *


YEA ***** N ONCE WE GET A NAME WE GET DANNY TO DO THE FLYERS LIKE THE SHOP ONES WITH LITTLE LIGHT N SHIT TO PROMOTE OUR CHURCH WERE WE WILL BE TAKING DONATIONS FROM OUR CHURCH FAMILY TO HELP US OUT N U CAN TELL US UR SINS N BE SURE NOBODY ELSE WILL KNO.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 11:20 AM~14909932
> *estan de pinga both of you ****** ya'll of the chain
> *


PSYCO CAN RUN THE ST PETE CHURCH CHAPTER N WE CAN GET BORN TO DIE FOR SECURITY SINCE HE LIKES TO FITE WE NEED OUR CHURCH SINGERS....APPLICATIONS BEIN ACCEPTED... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 11:21 AM~14909945
> *oye dont forget the holy water  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DATS RITE THE HOLY WATER...WE CAN GET OLD DOG TO RUN THE CHURCH INDA HOOD WE NEED TO BE NATION WIDE..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 12:21 PM~14909945
> *oye dont forget the holy water  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way u think 4 that u can b the ***** walking around collecting $ in the lil baskets


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 11:26 AM~14909998
> *PSYCO CAN RUN THE ST PETE CHURCH CHAPTER N WE CAN GET BORN TO DIE FOR SECURITY SINCE HE LIKES TO FITE WE NEED OUR CHURCH SINGERS....APPLICATIONS BEIN ACCEPTED... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lol JD wat u finna name the church


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 11:28 AM~14910028
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: lol JD wat u finna name the church
> *


DATS WAT WE NEED A NAME ANYBODY GOT A GOOD NAME FOR OUR CHUCH...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:27 AM~14910018
> *I like the way u think 4 that u can b the ***** walking around collecting $ in the lil baskets
> *


no problem after half of that bottle im gonna be walking like god is in me and shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 12:24 PM~14909978
> *YEA ***** N ONCE WE GET A NAME WE GET DANNY TO DO THE FLYERS LIKE THE SHOP ONES WITH LITTLE LIGHT N SHIT TO PROMOTE OUR CHURCH WERE WE WILL BE TAKING DONATIONS FROM OUR CHURCH FAMILY TO HELP US OUT N U CAN TELL US UR SINS N BE SURE NOBODY ELSE WILL KNO.... :biggrin:
> *


Lmfao. Ima tell danny 2 clean the shop out . It can b a church in the morning and a stripp club at nite . Where gonna b rich.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 11:30 AM~14910064
> *no problem after half of that bottle im gonna be walking like god is in me and shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS THE BEST IDEA EVER.....THANK U GOD....AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 11:30 AM~14910050
> *DATS WAT WE NEED A NAME ANYBODY GOT A GOOD NAME FOR OUR CHUCH...
> *


oye and everybody gets a shot of chispetren wen they walk in :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14910088
> *Lmfao. Ima tell danny 2 clean the shop out . It can b a church in the morning and a stripp club at nite . Where gonna b rich.
> *


***** CUT ME IN I WANA BE RICH I NEED SOME 4S FOR THE LAC....IL BE THE PASTOR J IL PREACH THE WORD....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14910088
> *Lmfao. Ima tell danny 2 clean the shop out . It can b a church in the morning and a stripp club at nite . Where gonna b rich.
> *


and the pole can stay for wen god gets into the ladys u know they du their thang :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 12:32 PM~14910091
> *THIS IS THE BEST IDEA EVER.....THANK U GOD....AMEN :biggrin:
> *


Amen


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WERE DID OUR NICA PASTOR GO..HE GOT LOST... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:35 AM~14910120
> *Amen
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

That ***** is already trying 2 rent a location . U know he don't fuk around


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:40 AM~14910192
> *That ***** is already trying 2 rent a location . U know he don't fuk around
> *


oye in the middle off hialeah just on the add u put free rum and some bread ill be full in no time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

O MAN... U GUYS R GOING TO...WELL, U KNOW WHERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Rum and Cuban bread. Shit can't 4get the ushers alex and Robert


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:18 AM~14909899
> *Don't worry mike I ain't 4got about" saint michael". U know u ride with me till the end .
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14910267
> *O MAN... U GUYS R GOING TO...WELL, U KNOW WHERE.... :biggrin:
> *


We are on the same page!!!!! I just didnt want to say anythang


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14910267
> *O MAN... U GUYS R GOING TO...WELL, U KNOW WHERE.... :biggrin:
> *


We ain't 4got about u . Your the lead singer and incharge of the childrens groups .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:51 AM~14910322
> *We ain't 4got about u . Your the lead singer and incharge of the childrens groups .
> *


Lmao!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 28 2009, 08:12 AM~14907843
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 2-Face '64, ninty6 lincoln, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> 
> ...


vecino? papo i moved a yr ago. se ve que u dont go to the other side :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow im surprised monte is quiet


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 28 2009, 11:55 AM~14910368
> *Wow im surprised monte is quiet
> *


ese esta resando


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 11:37 AM~14910154
> *WERE DID OUR NICA PASTOR GO..HE GOT LOST... :biggrin:
> *


OYE OYE IM HER MY SON LMAO


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Soo have u guys thought of name for the church yet? Lol..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:51 AM~14910322
> *We ain't 4got about u . Your the lead singer and incharge of the childrens groups .
> *


FUCK DAT ELLA VA SER LA MONJA LMFAO


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 11:56 AM~14910379
> *ese esta resando
> *


Lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 11:51 AM~14910322
> *We ain't 4got about u . Your the lead singer and incharge of the childrens groups .
> *


DATS WAT IM TALKN BOT FLACO START RECUTIN....WERE GONA HAVE A PRAYER BEFORE THE SHOP OPENING AT THE SHOP IM ACCEPTING DONATIONS INEED SOME 24S, A LITTLE MUSIC, SOME MONEY WATEVER U WANA DONATE IN RETURN I WILL LISTEN TO UR SINS AND GV U A BLESSING...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 11:26 AM~14909998
> *PSYCO CAN RUN THE ST PETE CHURCH CHAPTER N WE CAN GET BORN TO DIE FOR SECURITY SINCE HE LIKES TO FITE WE NEED OUR CHURCH SINGERS....APPLICATIONS BEIN ACCEPTED... :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO LMFAO AY PINGA FOR REAL ESTAMOS DE PINGA ASERE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 11:56 AM~14910381
> *OYE OYE IM HER MY SON LMAO
> *


***** I THOUGHT U QUIT LA PAROQUIA..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 12:53 PM~14910351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn pimp u found our logo .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 11:58 AM~14910410
> *DATS WAT IM TALKN BOT FLACO START RECUTIN....WERE GONA HAVE A PRAYER BEFORE THE SHOP OPENING AT THE SHOP IM ACCEPTING DONATIONS INEED SOME 24S, A LITTLE MUSIC, SOME MONEY WATEVER U  WANA DONATE IN RETURN I WILL LISTEN TO UR SINS AND GV U A BLESSING...
> *


oye and dont forget a shot of holy 151 after the prayer


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MizzLowRiderLady_@Aug 28 2009, 10:54 AM~14909587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...."who" i got some work lined up for you


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 11:58 AM~14910415
> *LMFAO LMFAO AY PINGA FOR REAL ESTAMOS DE PINGA ASERE
> *


***** FLACO GOT A SHOP N DANNY, BROWARD OPEN UP A SHOP TO , SO THE SHOP BUSINESS IS ON LOCK SO HEY WAT BETER WAY TO MAKE MNY THAN A CHURCH WERE U CAN RELIEVE URSELF FROM ALL SINS N FEEL FREE MEAN WHILE U GV ME A DONATION... :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ban hacer bautisos tambien? For those who haven't been baptized that wanna be the lol.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 12:02 PM~14910459
> *Ban hacer bautisos tambien? For those who haven't been baptized that wanna be the lol.
> *


hell yea stick the head in bucket off hialeah water


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14910459
> *Ban hacer bautisos tambien? For those who haven't been baptized that wanna be the lol.
> *


That's what the kiddy pool r 4 during the day were gona dump u in okeechobee water .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 12:04 PM~14910478
> *hell yea stick the head in bucket off hialeah water
> *


Ok well I guess JD will do the baptisms since he's the preist. Nd robert could be the gargoyle they put on the buildings for display nd 2 scare all the demons away..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

OYE FLACO SOMETHING I PRAY TO EVERY DAY MIRA ESTA BELLESA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

EL FUTURO PARQUEO OF THE PASTORS


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 11:57 AM~14910399
> *Soo have u guys thought of  name for the church yet? Lol..
> *


HAY MIRA OYE TU QUIERE TRABAJO IN OUR CHURCH COMO UNA MONJA WITH LEXXTACY LMAO


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lmao,estan de pipi :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 01:10 PM~14910540
> *Ok well I guess JD will do the baptisms since he's the preist. Nd robert could be the gargoyle they put on the buildings for display nd 2 scare all the demons away..
> *


That's fucked up .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 11:58 AM~14910410
> *DATS WAT IM TALKN BOT FLACO START RECUTIN....WERE GONA HAVE A PRAYER BEFORE THE SHOP OPENING AT THE SHOP IM ACCEPTING DONATIONS INEED SOME 24S, A LITTLE MUSIC, SOME MONEY WATEVER U  WANA DONATE IN RETURN I WILL LISTEN TO UR SINS AND GV U A BLESSING...
> *


JD estas de pinga


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 11:59 AM~14910423
> ****** I THOUGHT U QUIT LA PAROQUIA..
> *


hell naw ***** i wont quit i working on my first sermon lmao


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Boy flaco i wish our old sunday nite church never shut would of shut down.. :uh:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 01:12 PM~14910554
> *OYE FLACO SOMETHING I PRAY TO EVERY DAY MIRA ESTA BELLESA
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 28 2009, 01:19 PM~14910661
> *Boy flaco i wish our old sunday nite church never shut would of shut down.. :uh:
> *


***** that place is empty let's open it back up that place had a banquet hall we can have la misa there.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Aug 28 2009, 12:54 PM~14910357
> *vecino? papo i moved a yr ago. se ve que u dont go to the other side :biggrin:
> *



lol. thats rightttt ! i forgot fool!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:10 PM~14910534
> *That's what the kiddy pool r 4 during the day were gona dump u in okeechobee water .
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:20 PM~14910669
> *that bitch is bad
> *


CUZ ILL PUT THAT AS THE COVER TO MY BIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 01:19 PM~14910660
> *hell naw ***** i wont quit i working on my first sermon lmao
> *


How's that sermon going ?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:24 PM~14910723
> ****** that place is empty let's open it back up that place had a banquet hall we can have la misa there.
> *


Lol,i like the way u think!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MIKE MIRA


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 12:16 PM~14910609
> *HAY MIRA OYE TU QUIERE TRABAJO IN OUR CHURCH COMO UNA MONJA WITH LEXXTACY LMAO
> *


Yo monja? Dios me castiga por todos los sins que a hecho :biggrin: if he forgives me then im down! I wear a cute sexy hoochie nun outfit... I'll get it at playthings on bird road lol.. LeXxTaCy we gots 2 get our uniforms there girl lol.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:27 PM~14910758
> *How's that sermon going ?
> *


THAT SHIT GONE BE AT LEAST 30 MINUTES LONG LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lexx esta pero muy quiet....... :uh: gotta love spanglish :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 28 2009, 12:25 PM~14910730
> *lol. thats rightttt ! i forgot fool!
> *


whats up with ur car?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 12:30 PM~14910800
> *Yo monja? Dios me castiga por todos los sins que a hecho :biggrin: if he forgives me then im down! I wear a cute sexy hoochie nun outfit... I'll get it at playthings on bird road lol.. LeXxTaCy we gots 2 get our uniforms there girl lol.
> *



LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 28 2009, 12:10 PM~14910540
> *Ok well I guess JD will do the baptisms since he's the preist. Nd robert could be the gargoyle they put on the buildings for display nd 2 scare all the demons away..
> *


IM MORE THAN WELCOME TO DO THE BAPTISMS AT MY CHURCH BUT PLZ NO TRAIGAN UNA GORDA OH UN GORDO I CANT CARRY THM ITLL FUK UP MY BACK.... :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 12:28 PM~14910775
> *MIKE MIRA
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take that red 74 :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 12:30 PM~14910812
> *LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DATS WAT I WANT A COOL CHURCH FOR COOL PPL IL READ THE BIBLE IN SHORTS N UNA GUAJAVERA MEANWHILE I SMOKE MY NEWPORT OR MY BLACKS N THE MONJAS GOTA BE DRESED RAW TO N MY SINGER GOTA BE TATTOED N GRILLED UP ITS A G CHURCH... :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BUT NO TESTIGOS DE JEOVAS THEY WAKE ME UP ON WKENDS....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

OYE I UNA DESTA IN THE FRONT COUNTER


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 28 2009, 01:30 PM~14910806
> *Lexx esta pero muy quiet....... :uh:  gotta love spanglish :cheesy:
> *


Mike she dosent agree with our subject .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 12:32 PM~14910843
> *IM MORE THAN WELCOME TO DO THE BAPTISMS AT MY CHURCH BUT PLZ NO TRAIGAN UNA GORDA OH UN GORDO I CANT CARRY THM ITLL FUK UP MY BACK.... :biggrin:
> *


Lmfao!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 01:35 PM~14910885
> *DATS WAT I WANT A COOL CHURCH FOR COOL PPL IL READ THE BIBLE IN SHORTS N UNA GUAJAVERA MEANWHILE I SMOKE MY NEWPORT OR MY BLACKS N THE MONJAS GOTA BE DRESED RAW TO N MY SINGER GOTA BE TATTOED N GRILLED UP ITS A G CHURCH... :cheesy:
> *


Hahahahahahaha . Lmfao .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 12:37 PM~14910915
> *OYE I UNA DESTA IN THE FRONT COUNTER
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WAT WE NEED RITE THERE BUT WE GOTA MAKE SURE I DONT WANT NOBODY SELLING BOOTLEG CDS OF MY PREACHING OR OF MY QUIER GROUP... NO PIRATERIA IN MY CHURCH BY NOBODY ELSE BUT ME...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

OYE STILL NO NAME FOR THE CHURCH


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 01:42 PM~14910976
> *DATS WAT WE NEED RITE THERE BUT WE GOTA MAKE SURE I DONT WANT NOBODY SELLING BOOTLEG CDS OF MY PREACHING OR OF MY QUIER GROUP... NO PIRATERIA IN MY CHURCH BY NOBODY ELSE BUT ME...
> *


Ima have univision and mega t.v go out there and televise your Sunday mass


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:50 PM~14911060
> *Ima have univision and mega t.v go out there and televise your Sunday mass
> *


***** IMA GET OFF DA CHAIN RAITINGS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 12:32 PM~14910843
> *IM MORE THAN WELCOME TO DO THE BAPTISMS AT MY CHURCH BUT PLZ NO TRAIGAN UNA GORDA OH UN GORDO I CANT CARRY THM ITLL FUK UP MY BACK.... :biggrin:
> *


LMAO ESTA DE PINGA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Omar u a buisness man u want in on this ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 28 2009, 12:30 PM~14910806
> *Lexx esta pero muy quiet....... :uh:  gotta love spanglish :cheesy:
> *


LOL....BOSS IS HERE SO I CAN ONLY GLANCE FOR A MOMENT..THEN MINIMIZE THE WINDOW WHEN HE COMES AROUND...LMAO!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 28 2009, 01:57 PM~14911122
> *LOL....BOSS IS HERE SO I CAN ONLY GLANCE FOR A MOMENT..THEN MINIMIZE THE WINDOW WHEN HE COMES AROUND...LMAO!!!
> *


Tell him 2 go home we need your input in our idea


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GUYS IL BE BACK IN A BIT GOTA DO A LITTLE WEDDING FOR PAPERS ONE OF MY BASERO HOME BOY NEEDS.....AMEN QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA A TODOS...HOPE TO SEE U IN MY CHURCH OPENING... :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:57 PM~14911120
> *Omar u a buisness man u want in on this ?
> *


 :angel: : :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14911173
> *GUYS IL BE BACK IN A BIT GOTA DO A LITTLE WEDDING FOR PAPERS ONE OF MY BASERO HOME BOY NEEDS.....AMEN QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA A TODOS...HOPE TO SEE U IN MY CHURCH OPENING... :biggrin:      :wave:  :wave:
> *


lmao lmao lmao we all going to hell *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14911173
> *GUYS IL BE BACK IN A BIT GOTA DO A LITTLE WEDDING FOR PAPERS ONE OF MY BASERO HOME BOY NEEDS.....AMEN QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA A TODOS...HOPE TO SEE U IN MY CHURCH OPENING... :biggrin:      :wave:  :wave:
> *


balla con dios :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:57 PM~14911120
> *Omar u a buisness man u want in on this ?
> *


flaco omar could be in our church but he cant read the bible cus dat ***** gone be high ass fuck and then he gone read the wrong shit lmao


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14911173
> *GUYS IL BE BACK IN A BIT GOTA DO A LITTLE WEDDING FOR PAPERS ONE OF MY BASERO HOME BOY NEEDS.....AMEN QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA A TODOS...HOPE TO SEE U IN MY CHURCH OPENING... :biggrin:      :wave:  :wave:
> *


AMEN :worship: :angel:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 01:04 PM~14911193
> *lmao lmao lmao we all going to hell *****
> *


psyco u driving the bus ma ***** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 28 2009, 01:12 PM~14911282
> *psyco u driving the bus ma *****  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol hell naw flaco will do oh shit naw hold on we gotta give fila something to do fila will be the bus driver


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 02:02 PM~14911173
> *GUYS IL BE BACK IN A BIT GOTA DO A LITTLE WEDDING FOR PAPERS ONE OF MY BASERO HOME BOY NEEDS.....AMEN QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA A TODOS...HOPE TO SEE U IN MY CHURCH OPENING... :biggrin:      :wave:  :wave:
> *


Lmao depinga


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 01:05 PM~14911205
> *flaco omar could be in our church but he cant read the bible cus dat ***** gone be high ass fuck and then he gone read the wrong shit lmao
> *


 :roflmao: I already have it memorized *****! :angel: :420:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 28 2009, 01:19 PM~14911373
> *:roflmao: I already have it memorized *****!  :angel:  :420:
> *


lmao hell naw


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 01:22 PM~14911412
> *lmao hell naw
> *


Lol, Heavens Yea :angel:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 02:15 PM~14911321
> *lol hell naw flaco will do oh shit naw hold on we gotta give fila something to do fila will be the bus driver
> *


Yea u can't 4 get Fila


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 28 2009, 02:19 PM~14911373
> *:roflmao: I already have it memorized *****!  :angel:  :420:
> *


Lol . Tight work


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea I can see Fila driving the bus lmfao!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

What r we gona put vanilla 2 do ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 02:02 PM~14911896
> *What r we gona put vanilla 2 do ?
> *


the monaguillo position still open lmao


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 28 2009, 02:02 PM~14911896
> *What r we gona put vanilla 2 do ?
> *


what time does the grand opening on sunday start thanks for the info


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Aug 28 2009, 03:09 PM~14911989
> *what time does the grand opening on sunday start thanks for the info
> *


We wana start around 1


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 03:08 PM~14911982
> *the monaguillo position still open lmao
> *


Done that's the plan


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I just realized that I might not be able 2 go sunday how sad.. Im goin 2 the keys 2nite with bf cuz he has 2 work saturday nd sunday.. How gayyyy..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo whats up guys

Here is a Local Artist, One of my boys, Orion.
Check him out p/u a cd out on store 
Check out this video Which some Rollin Members had a chance to represent in.

Check him out at orionhiphop.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccxXzgJqnbk


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

im backkkkk...i finaly got my comp back from geek squad...lmao....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam i was told i was missed...lol sup michelle :h5: hows it going? bueno i off this crap.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 28 2009, 08:21 PM~14914353
> *dam i was told i was missed...lol sup michelle :h5: hows it going? bueno i off this crap.
> *


cuz i just went back a couple of pages and aint no one miss you....lol....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 28 2009, 05:43 PM~14914516
> *cuz i just went back a couple of pages and aint no one miss you....lol....
> *


Cccccoooonnnnnnyyyyyoooooooooooooooo amigooo!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 28 2009, 05:43 PM~14914516
> *cuz i just went back a couple of pages and aint no one miss you....lol....
> *


your such a comedian..lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 28 2009, 08:47 PM~14914550
> *Cccccoooonnnnnnyyyyyoooooooooooooooo amigooo!!!
> *


what it is homie...just got my comp back..***** i need alot of catchin up to do...wow...esto estaba caliente....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sonia gave him his computer back lollllllll se ve que tu quires montar bote :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

jose this is wat u missed


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Still Hated :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2009, 10:44 PM~14915463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..it looks like the little mice cars...lol...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn bro im bored nd there aint no1 online lol.. Se ve que la gente no estan trabajando y estan de pachanga..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 28 2009, 07:26 PM~14915309
> *sonia gave him his computer back lollllllll  se ve que tu quires montar bote  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao!!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL, ELEGANCECC96, monte24


whut up!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Aug 28 2009, 09:03 PM~14916117
> *l
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL, ELEGANCECC96, monte24
> ...


Whats good homie!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

if anyone ever has problems with a pc send it to me....i also build and repair computers....fuck geek squad....ill do it faster and cheaper....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 28 2009, 05:47 PM~14912485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU GUYS OUT THERE BRING YOUR HOPPERS SHOW CARS DAILYS EVERYONE IS WELCOME PLEASE COME HELP SUPPORT OUR CAUSE AND OUR NEW SHOP HANG OUT ALL NIGHT NO COPS TO KICK US OUT CHECK OUT THE GOOD FOOD AT FAT LOUS ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 29 2009, 07:43 AM~14918330]DJ & FOOD--BYOB--:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*GOOD MORNIN TO EVERY1 IN THE 954 AND 305 HOPE TO C EVERY1 AT THE HANGOUT TONITE AND SUNDAY AT KINGS* :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

ill be there today...tomorrow isnt here yet so i cant tell you....! one day at a time....!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i got that funky monkey...........


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

deeeaaaaddddddddddddd


1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

on the way with the 59.................. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 04 IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 29 2009, 03:02 PM~14920866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Aug 29 2009, 03:29 PM~14921013
> *
> *


  :420: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 04 IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, backbumpercaprice,* EL PROFESOR!!!*

*******!!!


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

KING AUTO


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A 90 CADILLAC FRONT .PM ME WITH INFO


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 29 2009, 07:43 AM~14918330]DJ & FOOD--BYOB--:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

MUSIC ALREADY BLASTING AND BBQ GETTING READY .


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 30 2009, 11:40 AM~14925997
> *MUSIC ALREADY BLASTING AND BBQ GETTING READY .
> *


 :0 hows it looking out there bro?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Weather is great in hialeah for todays event!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Aug 30 2009, 10:49 AM~14926052
> *:0  hows it looking out there bro?
> *


ITS A GOOD DAY . PEOPLE R SHOWING LIL BY LIL . U KNOW EVERY1 LIKES MAKING AN ENTRANCE.


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 30 2009, 12:08 PM~14926144
> *ITS A GOOD DAY . PEOPLE R SHOWING LIL BY LIL . U KNOW EVERY1 LIKES MAKING AN ENTRANCE.
> *


ALWAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

you guys got 30% off today rite? you got any knock-offs in stock?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Aug 30 2009, 11:17 AM~14926204
> *you guys got 30% off today rite? you got any knock-offs in stock?
> *


WE DON'T HAVE THEM IN YET WE HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE SHIPMENT FROM BLACK MAGIC ITS DELAYED A WEEK . THAT KILLED US BUT WE SHOULD HAVE THINGS HERE DURIN THE WEEK . LET US KNOW WHAT U NEED SO WHEN IT GETS HERE U GOT FIRST DIBS ON IT .


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 11:21 AM~14925607
> *LOOKING FOR A 90 CADILLAC FRONT .PM ME WITH INFO
> *


Hit NEPZ up, hes got a 2 door lac and a 4 door 90 hes selling dirt cheap.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 30 2009, 12:28 PM~14926256
> *WE DON'T HAVE THEM IN YET WE HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE SHIPMENT FROM BLACK MAGIC ITS DELAYED A WEEK . THAT KILLED US BUT  WE SHOULD HAVE THINGS HERE DURIN THE WEEK . LET US KNOW WHAT U NEED  SO WHEN IT GETS HERE U GOT FIRST DIBS ON IT .
> *


im looking for chrome 2-prong swept k/o's. ur still gonna have that 30% hook-up or wut?? :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 30 2009, 11:09 AM~14926510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 30 2009, 12:09 PM~14926510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> THANKS TO EVERYONE COMING OUT TO SUPPORT BROWARD CUSTOMS HANGOUT, EVEN THOUGHT THE RAIN CAME DOWN FOR 2 HOURS. IT STILL WAS A GREAT TURN OUT & THANKS TO ALL PHOTOGRAPHERS, WATSON & WHO, FOR SHOOTING ALLNIGHT . THANKS TO CARLOS FOR BRING THE 59 IMPALA OUT IN THE RAIN :thumbsup: AND ESPECIALLY TO ALL THE CARS THAT DID NOT LEAVE WHEN THE RAIN CAME DOWN ( TO THOSE WHO DONATED TO THE AUTISM CHARTY IT GREATLY APPRECIATED )


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 30 2009, 12:09 PM~14926510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice boss man


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

anyone kno how to get ahold of ALTIMAS FINEST from down there in MIA, im tryin to buy that regal grille from him please PM me a number or email or give him my number 352-362-3542 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

looks like i didnt miss much....i see like 3-4 cars. the rest are stock cars full of spectators


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

great event good turnout and much props to Danny and flaco for the event and roly for taking the prize and everyone out there big ups to the head chef mike great food its great to see everyone come together with no drama straight up having a good time cant wait for the next one.....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> thanks for the love....


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

hialeah pigs didnt hate?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

it was a goooood event shit i had funnn we had foood hoppin and drinks thanx to KING AUTO lil roly willy and L ***** representin and the blue lac from majestics


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:04 PM~14928512
> *it was a goooood event  shit i had funnn    we had foood hoppin and drinks  thanx to KING AUTO    lil roly  willy and L *****  representin  and the blue lac from majestics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 30 2009, 06:59 PM~14928464
> *great event good turnout and much props to Danny and flaco for the event and roly for taking the prize and everyone out there big ups to the head chef mike great food its great to see everyone come together with no drama straight up having a good time cant wait for the next one.....
> *


X305 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tonyy305 :wave: i c u ma ***** wats the deal ready for next week


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

KING AUTO IS NOW OPEN


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

glad to see that a common interest like lowriders could bring old friends back together!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2009, 08:43 PM~14929309
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

1 TIME FOR DANNY N FLACO AND THE WHOLE KING AUTO CREW FOR A FUN ASS DAY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ONE TIME FOR EL COCINERO......ELEGANCECC96


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 06:49 PM~14929365
> *1 TIME FOR DANNY N FLACO AND THE WHOLE KING AUTO CREW FOR A FUN ASS DAY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DAM IT MAN LOOK LIKE THE GRAND OPENING WAS GOOD TO BAD I HAD TO WRK.... :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 30 2009, 08:49 PM~14929366
> *ONE TIME FOR EL COCINERO......ELEGANCECC96
> *


X2 THANKS GORDO


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

glad to see that a common interest like lowriders could bring old friends back together!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








[/quote]


lmao hell nawwwwwwwwww


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

congrats to lil roly on da prize. it was a good day we need dis more often..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

good to see you guys are cool and are friends again lmao lol lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Aug 30 2009, 04:57 PM~14928451
> *looks like i didnt miss much....i see like 3-4 cars. the rest are stock cars full of spectators
> *


Just because 4 cars hopped... :uh: :uh: it was a good time......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 30 2009, 06:43 PM~14929306
> *KING AUTO IS NOW OPEN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 30 2009, 06:49 PM~14929366
> *ONE TIME FOR EL COCINERO......ELEGANCECC96
> *


Lol thanks homie! Im Glad everyone had a goodtime :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 06:52 PM~14929403
> *X2 THANKS GORDO
> *


No problem homie it was my pleasure


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MAD PROPS TO THE ONES THAT HOPPED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, GoGetta305, Lowridergame305, impalas79, hoppin92, JohnnyBoy, LIL ROLY™, Still Hated, sickassscion,  THANX FOR THE COOKING DOGG I OWE YOU ONE..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i still think this was pic of the day :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

29 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: *Lowridergame305*, Armando84, accord, swanginbigbodies, Still Hated,* MR.GRUMPY*, *plenty money regal*, *monte24, sickassscion, ELEGANCECC96*, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, *mr.regal*, hoppin92, Made You A Hater, *GRAND HUSTLE*, BrownSoul85, *LIL ROLY™,** DANNY305*, Born 2 Die, JohnnyBoy, lalo22, LAZY305, bBblue88olds,* CADILLAC D*

Whos Tiered LOL


DANNY THAT ***** THAT TOOK THE GAS HANDLE HAD ME CRACKING UP DE PINGA


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

one time for king auto for having the grand opening it was good and two time for willy nergo lil roly and luis for hopping :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

28 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: *DRòN*, Armando84, *Made You A Hater*, impalas79, Born 2 Die, hoppin92, LIL ROLY™, sickassscion, *DANNY305*, *Lac-of-Respect,* plenty money regal, swanginbigbodies, MR.GRUMPY, GRAND HUSTLE, Lowridergame305, JohnnyBoy, *Still Hated*, ELEGANCECC96, lalo22, monte24, LAZY305, bBblue88olds, *CADILLAC D, mr.regal*


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

29 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, sickassscion, monalb, MR.GRUMPY, GRAND HUSTLE, Armando84, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, DANNY305, hoppin92, low4oshow, BrownSoul85, monte24, ELEGANCECC96, accord, lalo22, bigchevysandbusas, mr.regal, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LIL ROLY™, JohnnyBoy, LAZY305


THIS BITCH IS SWOLLL!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14929672
> *29 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: JuiCeD XtReMe, sickassscion, monalb, MR.GRUMPY, GRAND HUSTLE, Armando84, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, DANNY305, hoppin92, low4oshow, BrownSoul85, monte24, ELEGANCECC96, accord, lalo22, bigchevysandbusas, mr.regal, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LIL ROLY™, JohnnyBoy, LAZY305
> THIS BITCH IS SWOLLL!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




let the shit talkin begin lmfaooo FAKE RIDER FEST LOL JK


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> lol everybody waitin on dem pics


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

miami fest is packedddd


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 30 2009, 10:22 PM~14929652
> *29 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: Lowridergame305, Armando84, accord, swanginbigbodies, Still Hated, MR.GRUMPY, plenty money regal, monte24, sickassscion, ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, mr.regal, hoppin92, Made You A Hater, GRAND HUSTLE, BrownSoul85, LIL ROLY™, DANNY305, Born 2 Die, JohnnyBoy, lalo22, LAZY305, bBblue88olds, CADILLAC D
> 
> ...


that shit had me lil wtf lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

28 User(s) are reading this topic (*9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users*)
19 Members: Lowridergame305, Armando84, Born 2 Die, Lac-of-Respect, sickassscion, monte24, DANNY305, mr.regal, guacamole61, DRòN, MR.GRUMPY, GRAND HUSTLE, monalb, lalo22, hoppin92, ELEGANCECC96, accord, bigchevysandbusas, LIL ROLY™


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14929665
> *28 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: DRòN, Armando84, Made You A Hater, impalas79, Born 2 Die, hoppin92, LIL ROLY™, sickassscion, DANNY305, Lac-of-Respect, plenty money regal, swanginbigbodies, MR.GRUMPY, GRAND HUSTLE, Lowridergame305, JohnnyBoy, Still Hated, ELEGANCECC96, lalo22, monte24, LAZY305, bBblue88olds, CADILLAC D, mr.regal
> *


u took some good pics :thumbsup: :roflmao: hno: lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

who... where da pics at????


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 30 2009, 07:25 PM~14929694
> *that shit had me lil wtf lol
> *


  uffin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14929665
> *28 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: DRòN, Armando84, Made You A Hater, impalas79, Born 2 Die, hoppin92, LIL ROLY™, sickassscion, DANNY305, Lac-of-Respect, plenty money regal, swanginbigbodies, MR.GRUMPY, GRAND HUSTLE, Lowridergame305, JohnnyBoy, Still Hated, ELEGANCECC96, lalo22, monte24, LAZY305, bBblue88olds, CADILLAC D, mr.regal
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 07:27 PM~14929712
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lmaooo i got chu on dis one edit time


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14929665
> *28 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: DRòN, Armando84, Made You A Hater, impalas79, Born 2 Die, hoppin92, LIL ROLY™, sickassscion, DANNY305, Lac-of-Respect, plenty money regal, swanginbigbodies, MR.GRUMPY, GRAND HUSTLE, Lowridergame305, JohnnyBoy, Still Hated, ELEGANCECC96, lalo22, monte24, LAZY305, bBblue88olds, CADILLAC D, mr.regal
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14929665
> *28 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: DRòN, Armando84, Made You A Hater, impalas79, Born 2 Die, hoppin92, LIL ROLY™, sickassscion, DANNY305, Lac-of-Respect, plenty money regal, swanginbigbodies, MR.GRUMPY, GRAND HUSTLE, Lowridergame305, JohnnyBoy, Still Hated, ELEGANCECC96, lalo22, monte24, LAZY305, bBblue88olds, CADILLAC D, mr.regal
> *


wassup wit my big M family


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Aug 30 2009, 07:25 PM~14929696
> *u took some good pics  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  hno: lol
> *


He aint seen the GOOD one yet............................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*WHO PRODUCTIONS NEEDS TO POST THE PICTURE OF STN CLUB PIC*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 30 2009, 07:18 PM~14929618
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, GoGetta305, Lowridergame305, impalas79, hoppin92, JohnnyBoy, LIL ROLY™, Still Hated, sickassscion,  THANX FOR THE COOKING DOGG I OWE YOU ONE..
> *


No sweat homie,glad i could help! And like i said it was my pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305+Aug 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14929652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 30 2009, 07:32 PM~14929766
> *WHO PRODUCTIONS NEEDS TO POST THE PICTURE OF STN CLUB PIC
> *


YEAH YEAH YEAH LETS SEE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2009, 07:33 PM~14929785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a nice hopoff


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 30 2009, 10:28 PM~14929721
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i think thats the new flag for the usa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Waiting for a refill....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2009, 09:33 PM~14929785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PROPS TO LUIS THAT LAC DID THE DAMN THING :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 07:39 PM~14929867
> *PROPS TO LUIS THAT LAC DID THE DAMN THING :thumbsup:
> *


Vanilla.................you burnt................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 04:41 PM~14928348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lowridergame, why does it look like u let one loose in this pic?!?!?! Lmao :cheesy:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 30 2009, 07:17 PM~14929608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X305


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 07:39 PM~14929867
> *PROPS TO LUIS THAT LAC DID THE DAMN THING :thumbsup:
> *


thats how the big M do it :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 30 2009, 09:42 PM~14929895
> *Lowridergame, why does it look like u let one loose in this pic?!?!?! Lmao :cheesy:
> *


HE PROB DID LOOK AT LIL ROLYS DADS FACE ..LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 07:44 PM~14929911
> *HE PROB DID LOOK AT LIL ROLYS DADS FACE ..LOL
> *


lol hahahahahahaha


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

cono dis packed monte 24 dem cars where looking nice


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 04:41 PM~14928348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UP ALL NITE CLOTHING "DADE COUNTY RIDAZ" SHIRTS AVAILABLE AT 
"KING AUTO"


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

what they do


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Aug 30 2009, 07:48 PM~14929946
> *what they do
> *


yoooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2009, 07:47 PM~14929935
> *cono dis packed monte 24 dem cars where looking nice
> *


thanx the lac was looooooooooookin reallllllllllllllll nice :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 30 2009, 07:48 PM~14929950
> *yoooo
> *


wats up good turn out cant wait till next weekend


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 30 2009, 07:37 PM~14929843
> *i think thats the new flag for the usa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2009, 07:49 PM~14929962
> *wats up good turn out cant wait till next weekend
> *


u know it


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

*SHIT THATS NICE* :0 








*THOSE SET OF EARS ARE OFF THE CHAIN I DIDN'T KNOW THE COME THAT BIG WOW *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

plenty moneyyyyyyy i c u amigooooooooo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 30 2009, 07:51 PM~14929976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo go check out whos forum hes gettin the pics up lil by lil


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

THIS WEEK IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN FRIDAY HANGOUT AT CNA CUSTOMS AND SAT PICNIC


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 07:44 PM~14929911
> *HE PROB DID LOOK AT LIL ROLYS DADS FACE ..LOL
> *


Shit, it looks like big roly caught a wiff also and was holding his breath!!! Lmao!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 07:54 PM~14930010
> *THIS WEEK IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN FRIDAY HANGOUT AT CNA CUSTOMS AND SAT PICNIC
> *


shit this is gonna be a great labor day weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Aug 30 2009, 07:43 PM~14929907
> *thats how the big M do it  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14930016
> *shit this is gonna be a great labor day weekend  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X305 SUNDAY ELLIOT KEY BOUND ON THE BOAT


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Aug 30 2009, 07:51 PM~14929971
> *SHIT THATS NICE  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao $$priceless$$


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 07:56 PM~14930031
> *X305 SUNDAY ELLIOT KEY BOUND ON THE BOAT
> *


Shit let me know ill probably have mine on the water also


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 07:45 PM~14929924
> *lol hahahahahahaha
> *




DAM MIKE U PUT ME OUT THERE LOL BUT HERES MY EDIT OF KING AUTOS COOK!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 30 2009, 07:57 PM~14930042
> *Lmao $$priceless$$
> *


i loook happy az fuq :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 30 2009, 08:01 PM~14930085
> *DAM MIKE U PUT ME OUT THERE LOL BUT HERES MY EDIT OF KING AUTOS COOK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lmao


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Aug 30 2009, 07:51 PM~14929971
> *SHIT THATS NICE  :0
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:01 PM~14930086
> *i loook happy az fuq :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 30 2009, 08:01 PM~14930085
> *DAM MIKE U PUT ME OUT THERE LOL BUT HERES MY EDIT OF KING AUTOS COOK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 30 2009, 08:01 PM~14930085
> *DAM MIKE U PUT ME OUT THERE LOL BUT HERES MY EDIT OF KING AUTOS COOK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol looks just like him :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24 oye there something for u over at whos page


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

ears go to whos page


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i saw saw it iwana c da one of ur car :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:26 PM~14930376
> *i saw saw it    iwana c da one of ur car :biggrin:
> *


which 1


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14930395
> *which 1
> *


no te aga u know wich one lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

cono dont say it like dat people gonna take it da wrong way


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2009, 08:33 PM~14930452
> *cono dont say it like dat people gonna take it da wrong way
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: the one with the pistol grip u know


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 30 2009, 07:57 PM~14930042
> *Lmao $$priceless$$
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 30 2009, 08:34 PM~14930469
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to funny


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i got you lol dat was funny


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:36 PM~14930492
> *i got you    lol  dat was funny
> *


Bruhahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

no need to edit :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14930591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao yo 2funny


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ladyuglyyyyyyyyy uve ben lost mi amiga how waz da keyz


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:47 PM~14930641
> *ladyuglyyyyyyyyy uve ben lost mi amiga  how waz da keyz
> *


The keys was good. Im still bummed out that I missed the grand opening  it looked like a lot of fun.. Nd the funny pics u guys r postin r hilarious.. There's a pic that made u a hater posted that u see jose in the background in runnin position lmfao!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

yea he had seen sonia lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Aug 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14930617
> *lmfao yo 2funny
> *



not better than this one buahahahahahahahahahaha










HIALEAHS FINEST HOOKER

HER NAME IS CONCEPTION TERCERA PATA SALAZAR


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hahahahahahaha dat was in jose house


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 11:53 PM~14930731
> *yea he had seen sonia lol
> *


lets not touch that subject plz.....mr...sure drive my car babe....OHHHhHhhh yea i went there...lol...lol...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14930731
> *yea he had seen sonia lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 09:04 PM~14930873
> *hahahahahahaha  dat was in jose  house
> *



i got both pictures bua hahahahaha lol Sigue!!!!! lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14930591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol it kinda looks like he has a boner here...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm looking for a single 13" chrome rim for a conti kit. Hit me up if you have one, No rust


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

nah but 4 real who gotsum real goood pics 2 dai i wana seee da stn pix


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

jose call me


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14930808
> *not better than this one buahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Robert looks like he belongs in the Beatles lol..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

that grand openin was off the chain,only one complain my dawg gordo took 4ever on that bbq....lol....naw j/k homie....them burgers were good,i had me a double staker...lol...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 30 2009, 09:10 PM~14930969
> *that grand openin was off the chain,only one complain my dawg gordo took 4ever on that bbq....lol....naw j/k homie....them burgers were good,i had me a double staker...lol...
> *


Had to take care of the kids and the ladies first, ya dig


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 30 2009, 09:33 PM~14929785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE......


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Aug 30 2009, 09:10 PM~14930969
> *that grand openin was off the chain,only one complain my dawg gordo took 4ever on that bbq....lol....naw j/k homie....them burgers were good,i had me a double staker...lol...
> *


Andi donnnoooo but someone told me u took a few home to sonia!! Is that why u left and came back?!?!?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 30 2009, 09:17 PM~14931053
> *Had to take care of the kids and the ladies first, ya dig
> *


money mike luv da kidz


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 30 2009, 09:19 PM~14931083
> *Andi donnnoooo but someone told me u took a few home to sonia!! Is that why u left and came back?!?!?!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

a qui hay una :machinegun: :guns: entere amigos


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

cold fresh corana :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly go 2 bed u have 2 work 2morrow.. De pinga now that I seen ur pic with that long hair me entro ganas de vomitar.. Anywho im off 2 bed goodnite... :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14931140
> *a qui hay una :machinegun:  :guns: entere amigos
> *


Conyo i think i went too far and hurt joses feelings?! :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

we shall keep chating 2m goodbuy


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 30 2009, 11:34 PM~14930469
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 30 2009, 10:21 PM~14929648
> *i still think this was pic of the day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 30 2009, 09:43 PM~14929309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM! GOT MA ASS GOOD THERE!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

GOT YO ASS DANNY!
LOL.








SNEAKY LUIS! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 30 2009, 07:21 PM~14929648
> *i still think this was pic of the day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


b4 any1 gets da wrong idea

this pic is photoshopped

i am not koo wit this ***** & have no intentions of been koo with him

just 2 make shit clear


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

NICE MODELIN' INFRONT OF THE MINI VAN. LOL.









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 31 2009, 01:18 AM~14931822
> *b4 any1 gets da wrong idea
> 
> this pic is photoshopped
> ...


AWW. LMAO!!!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

WILL POST MORE FUNNY PICS LATER... MA INTERNET IS TRIPPIN'.
LOL


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 30 2009, 09:49 PM~14929365
> *<span style='color:red'>AMEN!
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

massacre, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 31 2009, 01:41 AM~14932059
> *massacre, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14930591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look it's free willy


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning! :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up layitlowers


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

MORNING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 06:29 AM~14933328
> *Wuz up layitlowers
> *


Goodmorning!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 31 2009, 01:20 AM~14931846
> *NICE MODELIN' INFRONT OF THE MINI VAN. LOL.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

those are all your pics? PM me the pic we took lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL.....!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 31 2009, 06:56 AM~14933451
> *LOL.....!
> *


Who post those second to none group pics


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

damn i just woke up...!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*SECOND TO NONE ALL DAY!*







:biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

damn ***** just woke me up stole my pic and didnt even say thank you....WOW....! im going back to bed....!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 31 2009, 07:12 AM~14933528
> *SECOND TO NONE ALL DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass fuckin pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DAM WHO PRODUCTIONS GOT HIS WORK ON POINT BACK DAT UP BIG DAWG :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 31 2009, 07:19 AM~14933563
> *damn ***** just woke me up stole my pic and didnt even say thank you....WOW....! im going back to bed....!
> *



vvvvvvv COMPUTER WAS GOING SLOW FOR A SECOND WHO!vvvvvv


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

im fuckin with you man...im still tired from the day before and yesterdays heat didnt help any at all....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *rollin-orange hit me up i got the info on slamfest*, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, *Who Productions*, Lowridergame305, bigchevysandbusas, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*, monte24, illmatic1125, ELEGANCECC96
:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:26 AM~14933603
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: ROLLIN TITO, rollin-orange hit me up i got the info on slamfest, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Who Productions, Lowridergame305, bigchevysandbusas, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, illmatic1125, ELEGANCECC96
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 31 2009, 07:23 AM~14933591
> *im fuckin with you man...im still tired from the day before and yesterdays heat didnt help any at all....!
> *



LOL FOOL THAT WAS NOT PLAYING MAN THANKS GOD THE SUN LEFT FOR A BIT WHILE IT ATTEMPTED TO POOR. I SWEAR I GOT HOME SHOWERED AND JUST FELLT LIKE A VEGETABLE LAYING THERE LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, monte24

OH SHIT LAY IT LOWS FINEST LOL


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

GOOD MORNiNG LAYiTLOWERSS :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 31 2009, 07:39 AM~14933677
> *LOL FOOL THAT WAS NOT PLAYING MAN THANKS GOD THE SUN LEFT FOR A BIT WHILE IT ATTEMPTED TO POOR. I SWEAR I GOT HOME SHOWERED AND JUST FELLT LIKE A VEGETABLE LAYING THERE LOL
> *


Shit i almost fainted!! Lmao


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

wut up


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Esto esta muerto hoy....wheres flaco at?!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SHOULD BE ON AT ANY GIVEN MOMENT LOL WHERES MONTE24/MAZDA14


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I heard some1 had a rude awakening yesterday.. 2 bad I missed the look on her face.. Lol.. Oh well.. Im glad every1 had fun!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 31 2009, 08:22 AM~14933993
> *I heard some1 had a rude awakening yesterday.. 2 bad I missed the look on her face.. Lol.. Oh well.. Im glad every1 had fun!
> *


hey ma! what's good :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 31 2009, 08:22 AM~14933993
> *I heard some1 had a rude awakening yesterday.. 2 bad I missed the look on her face.. Lol.. Oh well.. Im glad every1 had fun!
> *


Touch ur nose and say e


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 31 2009, 08:42 AM~14934152
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: 
thanx for ur assistance yesterday..lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 08:46 AM~14934181
> *:wave:
> thanx for ur assistance yesterday..lol! :biggrin:
> *


lol anytime :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 08:23 AM~14934001
> *hey ma! what's good :biggrin:
> *


Nuthin here at the crib bored.. I wish I could stay at the keys.. Its chillin as fuck nd there's no drama nd no bullshit.. It makes u 4get about everythere here n shit lol.. But im goin back this weekend comin up nd my sons bday is next monday he'll be 2. Im hopin chuck e cheese is open on monday since its a holiday.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 31 2009, 08:42 AM~14934152
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuts good Laz?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

it was a cool spot yesterday...and i found some nice places to shoot over there....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 31 2009, 08:54 AM~14934243
> *Wuts good Laz?
> *


chillin tierd ass hell that sun was not fuking around yesterday


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 31 2009, 08:58 AM~14934278
> *it was a cool spot yesterday...and i found some nice places to shoot over there....!
> *


U did where?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

right by the shops that are over there...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 31 2009, 08:58 AM~14934278
> *it was a cool spot yesterday...and i found some nice places to shoot over there....!
> *


***** i found a spot wait to u see it ur gonna b like wtf its down here but its around mansions and shit real nice spot i seen it today :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 31 2009, 09:54 AM~14933441
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> those are all your pics? PM me the pic we took lol
> *


YUP! :biggrin: 

4SHO IMA SEND U SUM.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 31 2009, 09:00 AM~14934298
> *chillin tierd ass hell that sun was not fuking around yesterday
> *


Shit where I was at it was 97 degrees so idk about miami.. Probably the same shit lol..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 31 2009, 09:07 AM~14934388
> *Shit where I was at it was 97 degrees so idk about miami.. Probably the same shit lol..
> *


i know down here it felt like we was in side the bbq from 11 to like 3


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

aight were going to have to go check that out....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 31 2009, 09:13 AM~14934447
> *aight were going to have to go check that out....!
> *


ight


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OYEEE...IT'S TOO QUIET IN HERE...


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14931556
> *LMAO!!! :biggrin:
> *


This shit is funny as fuck look just like him :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 31 2009, 07:12 AM~14933528
> *SECOND TO NONE ALL DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


Alex like a jack in the box poping out of the car :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow yhis shit is dead 2dai


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HEY GRUMPY :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

7 Members: LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, GALO1111, MR.GRUMPY, MISTER ED, jefe de jefes, monte24

HOW ARE YOU GUYS?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 10:15 AM~14935029
> *7 Members: LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, GALO1111, MR.GRUMPY, MISTER ED, jefe de jefes, monte24
> 
> HOW ARE YOU GUYS?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

ELEGANCE, BUNG... :wave: :wave:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 09:15 AM~14935029
> *7 Members: LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, GALO1111, MR.GRUMPY, MISTER ED, jefe de jefes, monte24
> 
> HOW ARE YOU GUYS?
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: entonce


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

CHICHOOO....WHATS GOOD?!? LOL

WHO, I WANNA C THEM PIX! WHERE THEY AT?! :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lex go check your phone and text me when you get that message....i gotta run to broward customs....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Aug 31 2009, 10:45 AM~14935281
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: entonce
> *


HELLO! :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

i see u busaa


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 10:26 AM~14935122
> *ELEGANCE, BUNG... :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey whats up girl?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 10:47 AM~14935312
> *Hey whats up girl?!
> *


HERE AT WORK...AND U? TOO BAD I DIDN'T GET TO TRY THE BURGERS U WERE BBQ'ING.. HEARD THEY WERE OFF THE CHAIN!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 10:50 AM~14935338
> *HERE AT WORK...AND U? TOO BAD I DIDN'T GET TO TRY THE BURGERS U WERE BBQ'ING.. HEARD THEY WERE OFF THE CHAIN!
> *


Lol, thats what they were sayin :cheesy:


----------



## RiDiNgBiGbOdY (Jan 30, 2006)

:machinegun: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 10:56 AM~14935412
> *Lol, thats what they were sayin :cheesy:
> *


LOL...YUP!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So por fin wuz up with the church? Still no name? 

Where the fuck is flaco at? I haven't seen him on all day.. :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

8 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, TiggerLS, *LeXxTaCy*, HIT EM UP, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, bung
:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 10:57 AM~14935427
> *LOL...YUP!
> *


Thank god u didnt eat the burgers cuz yo me fui en cagalera toda la noche


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 31 2009, 11:15 AM~14935638
> *8 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, SOUND OF REVENGE, TiggerLS, LeXxTaCy, HIT EM UP, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, bung
> :wave:
> *


HEY! WHAT'S GOOD?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 11:16 AM~14935648
> *Thank god u didnt eat the burgers cuz yo me fui en cagalera toda la noche
> *


SHIIIITTT...FUK THAT... I HAVE A STRONG STOMACH.. IF EATING TACO BELL EVERYDAY DOESN'T MESS WITH MY STOMACH, IM SURE THOSE BURGERS WOULD OF BEEN OK :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I shited my life awAy yesturdai


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 11:24 AM~14935717
> *I shited my life awAy yesturdai
> *


O MAN... THAT SUX.. LOL


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Aug 31 2009, 02:15 PM~14935638
> *8 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, SOUND OF REVENGE, TiggerLS, LeXxTaCy, HIT EM UP, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, bung
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: ......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

oyeeee monte ugly por fin vas a hangiar hoy en tb oh que?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

LOWRIDERGAME :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Alexander!!!!!! Wuts poppin 2nite? Lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:38 AM~14935837
> *Alexander!!!!!! Wuts poppin 2nite? Lol
> *



WTF ALEXANDER!!!!!!!! WHO IS THAT LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 11:35 AM~14935813
> *LOWRIDERGAME :wave:
> *



WUTZ GOOD HALLANDALE BALLA LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 31 2009, 11:40 AM~14935870
> *WTF ALEXANDER!!!!!!!! WHO IS THAT LOL
> *


Wut do u want me 2 call u Alejandro? Or wut they called u at the kings of street car show instead? lmao!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 09:44 AM~14934741
> *OYEEE...IT'S TOO QUIET IN HERE...
> *


i guess we gotta talk uhhhhmmmm i mean type louder j/k wus krackin lex


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 31 2009, 11:40 AM~14935870
> *WTF ALEXANDER!!!!!!!! WHO IS THAT LOL
> *


LMAO!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Aug 31 2009, 11:43 AM~14935896
> *Wut do u want me 2 call u Alejandro? Or wut they called u at the kings of street car show instead? lmao!
> *


Dont make fun of my friend please


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 11:16 AM~14935648
> *Thank god u didnt eat the burgers cuz yo me fui en cagalera toda la noche
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 31 2009, 11:44 AM~14935904
> *i guess we gotta talk uhhhhmmmm i mean type louder j/k wus krackin lex
> *


LOL....CHILLIN'...AND U?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 31 2009, 11:43 AM~14935893
> *WUTZ GOOD HALLANDALE BALLA LOL
> *


WASSUP "El Culo De Tu Madre,Fl" PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 11:48 AM~14935955
> *Dont make fun of my friend please
> *


THATS WHAT YOU CALL A REAL FRIEND LOL JK ANYWHO PPL NEED TO TYPE IN HERE TODAY THIS SHITS SLOWW IN HERE WHERES ELEGANCE96 OR SICKASSSCION 


PLENTY MONEY WHERE YOU AT 

HELLRAISER WAS LURKING EARLIER IN HERE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 11:51 AM~14935974
> *WASSUP "El Culo De Tu Madre,Fl" PIMP :biggrin:
> *



ONE TIME FOR DEM COUGARS LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 11:48 AM~14935955
> *Dont make fun of my friend please
> *


Lmao comin 4rm the first person makin fun of every1.. Im not makin fun of him im just askin him a simple question.. See if I was makin fun of him I would've said the other name but I didn't Robert Toto :tongue:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Alex knows I wuv him :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Aug 31 2009, 11:54 AM~14936017
> *ONE TIME FOR DEM COUGARS LOL
> *


LOL..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

How u guys doin ?????


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:06 PM~14936149
> *How u guys doin ?????
> *


FLACO QUE BOLA OYE WE DIPPING OR WAT ***** LOL REMEMBER THAT CONVERSATION WE HAD YESTERDAY ***** . ESO SE QUEDA BETWEEN YOU AND ME DOGG


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:06 PM~14936149
> *How u guys doin ?????
> *


Cccoooommmmoooooo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 01:11 PM~14936213
> *FLACO QUE BOLA OYE WE DIPPING OR WAT ***** LOL REMEMBER THAT CONVERSATION WE HAD YESTERDAY ***** . ESO SE QUEDA BETWEEN YOU AND ME DOGG
> *


AAAAA pastor. Don't worry about it the only 1 I talked 2 was Fila and it wasent In detail about what we talked about .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 01:14 PM~14936237
> *Cccoooommmmoooooo
> *


My brother from another mother . A thanks 4 getting loose on that grill yesterday .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:15 PM~14936256
> *AAAAA pastor.  Don't worry about it the only 1 I talked 2 was Fila and it wasent In detail about what we talked about .
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:15 PM~14936256
> *AAAAA pastor.  Don't worry about it the only 1 I talked 2 was Fila and it wasent In detail about what we talked about .
> *


REMEMBER IMMA PASS BY YOUR SHOP ON FRIDAY AFTER I SETTLE DOWN IN THE HOTEL AND SHIT TELL DANNY IMMA ROLL BY *****


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 01:18 PM~14936292
> *NO TRANQUILO YOU KNOW I DONT GIVE A FUCK BUT SHIT GOTTA CHANGE YOU KNOW HABLA HABLA REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD YOU DOGG
> *


Yupp . But the ? Is u riding with me or what ? LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 01:20 PM~14936308
> *REMEMBER IMMA PASS BY YOUR SHOP ON FRIDAY AFTER I SETTLE DOWN IN THE HOTEL AND SHIT TELL DANNY IMMA ROLL BY *****
> *


Tight work . Yea I told him u where gona swing by he said tight work . So we gonna haff 2 pull out the BBQ and the coronas or what ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:22 PM~14936345
> *Yupp . But the ? Is u riding with me or what ? LOL
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

4 the ppl that ask if my shit is clean. heres your answer evrything original metal. no repop....
NO rust anywhere


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 01:30 PM~14936454
> *LIKE YOU SAID SHIT DONT CHANGE WE GOTTA RIDE WHERE EVER ITS GONNA BE BETTER FOR US KNOW WHAT I MEAN JUST THAT CERTAIN PEOPLE GOTTA GET THEIR SHIT RIGHT IF NOT HE GONE END UP LOSING  AT THE END YOU FEEL ME BUT WE GOTTA HAVE A TALK WITH HIM AND FILA EVEN THOUGH I HAVE NO SAYING CUS I AINT AROUND BUT IM ONE OF THE OLD SCHOOLS IN THIS SHIT JUST LIKE YOU AND HIM SO MY WORD HAS TO COUNT FOR SOMETHING YOU KNOW
> *


I feel u 100% . and ofcourse u got a say so .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:33 PM~14936494
> *I feel u 100% . and ofcourse u got a say so .
> *


so yeah if anything we talk friday when i see you i aint gonna get into details on here pa que todo el mundo se de cuenta you feel me we gotta stay low key lol!! naw but on the serious tip we gotta have a lil meeting


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 01:37 PM~14936552
> *so yeah if anything we talk friday when i see you i aint gonna get into details on here pa que todo el mundo se de cuenta you feel me we gotta stay low key lol!! naw but on the serious tip we gotta have a lil meeting
> *


LOL . De
pinga . Come thru 4shure becouse on saterday ima take the food and then I prolly gotta ride
So pass by the shop so we can chill.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 01:41 PM~14936598
> *coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm telling u . Ima send u the 63 so u can finish it when your done with yours.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:47 PM~14936668
> *I'm telling u . Ima send u the 63 so u can finish it when your done with yours.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:44 PM~14936635
> *LOL . De
> pinga . Come thru 4shure becouse on saterday ima take the food and then I prolly gotta ride
> So pass by the shop so we can chill.
> *


fo sho ***** dale


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Soooooo. How r alll my fake riders doin today


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 01:49 PM~14936693
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm telling u y'all ****** getting me boosted 2 work on my bucket .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 01:55 PM~14936755
> *Soooooo.  How r alll my fake riders doin today
> *


Lmao . Doin good on the grind and u ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it a five gallon or a 55?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14936706
> *fo sho ***** dale
> *


Dale .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it a five gallon or a 55?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:55 PM~14936763
> *I'm telling u y'all ****** getting me boosted 2 work on my bucket .
> *


do it  :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Workin. De pinga its been a long dai


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 01:58 PM~14936792
> *Is it a five gallon or a 55?
> *


55


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

YES, IT HAS BEEN A LONGGGG DAY...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 12:30 PM~14936452
> *Tight work . Yea I told him u where gona swing by he said tight work . So we gonna haff 2 pull out the BBQ and the coronas or what ?
> *



dale wateva ***** lo que la jefa is gone be with me and the kids pero fuck it i'll chill foe a lil bit


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 01:00 PM~14936829
> *55
> *


Lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 02:00 PM~14936819
> *do it   :biggrin:
> *


I will I gotta get chichi's car done and then ima Hitt my shit hard.ima riddin out with y'all 1day


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 02:02 PM~14936845
> *dale wateva ***** lo que la jefa is gone be with me and the kids pero fuck it i'll chill foe a lil bit
> *


That's straight .


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 12:41 PM~14936598
> *coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam flaco im going nuts looking for an oldschool song that cash and his boy were playing yesterday....he said it was called bush but nooo ffuucckkiiinngg luck


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 12:32 PM~14936473
> *4 the ppl that ask if my shit is clean. heres your answer evrything original metal. no repop....
> NO rust anywhere
> 
> ...


real clean iam a witnesssssssssss :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...*


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 02:17 PM~14936994
> *Dam flaco im going nuts looking for an oldschool song that cash and his boy were playing yesterday....he said it was called bush but nooo ffuucckkiiinngg luck
> *


DAMM I DONO. U WANA ASK HIM?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 31 2009, 01:20 PM~14937044
> *real clean iam a witnesssssssssss :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:  thank u perro


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

THANKS TO EVERY1 WHO CAME THRU YESTERDAY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 01:34 PM~14937171
> *THANKS TO EVERY1 WHO CAME THRU YESTERDAY
> *


 :biggrin: 
UR WAK...U WEREN'T THERE WHEN I SHOWED UP....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 01:32 PM~14936473
> *4 the ppl that ask if my shit is clean. heres your answer evrything original metal. no repop....
> NO rust anywhere
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS CLEAN .....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 01:17 PM~14936994
> *Dam flaco im going nuts looking for an oldschool song that cash and his boy were playing yesterday....he said it was called bush but nooo ffuucckkiiinngg luck
> *


Can u ask him for more info on that song please??? I need to jam to that song in the donk :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Aug 31 2009, 02:36 PM~14937190
> *:biggrin:
> UR WAK...U WEREN'T THERE WHEN I SHOWED UP....
> *


I HEARED U WHERE GOING SO I LEFT .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 02:37 PM~14937200
> *Can u ask him for more info on that song please??? I need to jam to that song in the donk :cheesy:
> *


WE'LL CALL HIM AFTER WORK .


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 04:37 PM~14937200
> *Can u ask him for more info on that song please??? I need to jam to that song in the donk :cheesy:
> *


what u know bout dat,***** u know thats all i fuk with

JAM_PONY_EXPRESS-PUSH.mp3 - 5.34MB


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 31 2009, 01:39 PM~14937227
> *what u know bout dat,***** u know thats all i fuk with
> 
> JAM_PONY_EXPRESS-PUSH.mp3 - 5.34MB
> *


Hahaha yeap thats it, but that sounds like a remix....i need the original, yo what happened with that fight on saturday?!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 04:43 PM~14937266
> *Hahaha yeap thats it, but that sounds like a remix....i need the original, yo what happened with that fight on saturday?!
> *



posted update from baddog fight club:
Due to the need of a larger Venue, CAGE RAGE 3 has been moved from MMA-HIA to the 
OPA LOCKA FLEA MARKET -
12705 NW 42nd Ave﻿ -
Opa-Locka, FL 33054

We also have a V.I.P. after party being held at the HOT Downtown Club "90 DEGREE", tickets for this after party are being sold at STYLES BARBER SHOP across the street from MIAMI DADE COMMUNITY COLLEGE. They will also be available at CAGE RAGE 3. 



im not gonna say any names they know who they are and backed out,i will anounce the match between whiteboy and billy when it does go down,to be announced,in sept whiteboy vs joey diaz sept 19 in dawgs backyard aka dada 5000 down south...tickets on deck through me pm me for any info....


as soon as i hear anything i got u mike :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14937342
> *posted update from baddog fight club:
> Due to the need of a larger Venue, CAGE RAGE 3 has been moved from MMA-HIA to the
> OPA LOCKA FLEA MARKET -
> ...


Yeah im there.....i definitely have to see that rematch!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

the callout,dadas crib


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 04:54 PM~14937369
> *Yeah im there.....i definitely have to see that rematch!!
> *


i have 2 reserved for u and ur brother from another mother,u will have a great time fo sho...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 01:43 PM~14937266
> *Hahaha yeap thats it, but that sounds like a remix....i need the original, yo what happened with that fight on saturday?!
> *


*" ONE WAY AND AL HUDSON " is the group,,,,,what yall know bout dat*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 31 2009, 05:00 PM~14937424
> *" ONE WAY " is the group,,,,,what yall know bout dat
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 01:32 PM~14937148
> *:biggrin:    thank u perro
> *


yeah that car is clean,definitely nowhere near a rust bucket..like chicho stated a couple days ago "that car is like a newer benz".....keep up the good work and getting as much original parts as possible, definitely the way to go!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 31 2009, 02:00 PM~14937424
> *" ONE WAY AND AL HUDSON " is the group,,,,,what yall know bout dat
> *


Thats that grown folks music :cheesy: :biggrin: not to mention donk ridin music  btw thanks for the info


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 02:13 PM~14937586
> *Thats that grown folks music :cheesy:  :biggrin:  not to mention donk ridin music  btw thanks for the info
> *


you already....shit i got collections of donk ridin music believe dat :420:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 31 2009, 02:18 PM~14937629
> *you already....shit i got collections of donk ridin music believe dat :420:
> *


sell me a copy :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHT PIMPIN,monte24 STREETSOFDADECC,STRAIGHTPIMPINCC 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 31 2009, 01:39 PM~14937227
> *what u know bout dat,***** u know thats all i fuk with
> 
> JAM_PONY_EXPRESS-PUSH.mp3 - 5.34MB
> *


thats The Commandos- Push


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

--------------------
.................... /´¯/)
..................../¯.. /
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\'...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\

to u toooo!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 31 2009, 02:38 PM~14937907
> *--------------------
> .................... /´¯/)
> ..................../¯.. /
> ...


lol ***** is that ur always on the invisible tip :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 02:29 PM~14937767
> *sell me a copy :biggrin:
> *



got u cuz,,,,anything in mind?? i got bass mix cd's 105 songs for $5


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 04 IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 31 2009, 02:57 PM~14938131
> *lol ***** is that ur always on the invisible tip  :biggrin:
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *ROLLIN TITO*, El Patron 51, MR.GRUMPY, monte24
wat u talking about willis.... i see just fine.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

my boys 87 regal cumin soon.backyard boogie to the max sweetwater customz lol another low low soon to hit the streets


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

I NEED HELP WITH MY 96 ROADMASTER!

i plugged in my cig lighter and the dash lights and guages started going wild. smoke came out the a/c vents. my headlights now stay on constantly when the car is on. rear lights wont work without everything else going wild in the cluster. i have to remove the fuse for my dash to work. so its either i have rear lights or i have a cluster and dash lights. its either or at this point.brake lights still work.and just now my dome light stays on..

and when i do want/use the rear lights, at night for example. it'll blow anything less then a 30amp fuse 

THANK YOU


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Aug 31 2009, 04:19 PM~14939094
> *I NEED HELP WITH MY 96 ROADMASTER!
> 
> i plugged in my cig lighter and the dash lights and guages started going wild. smoke came out the a/c vents. my headlights now stay on constantly when the car is on. rear lights wont work without everything else going wild in the cluster. i have to remove the fuse for my dash to work. so its either i have rear lights or i have a cluster and dash lights. its either or at this point.brake lights still work.and just now my dome light stays on..
> ...


its simple and a bitch at the same time.. u got a short. stop putting in the 30 amp cuz ur creating a overload ... u need to pull the fuse box , cluster, etc or take apart the dash and trace every wire to find 1 or more wires that are at short. some where the wires got extremely hot and melted the cover exposing the copper line and its shorting to ground or shorting onto other wires. hope it helps and if u need some more help i'll be glad to help


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

Lowridergame305,Aug 31 2009, 07:12 AM~14933528]
i luv it missing a couple of cars and ****** but fuck it looks good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 04:45 PM~14939385
> *Lowridergame305,Aug 31 2009, 07:12 AM~14933528]
> i luv it  missing a couple of cars and ****** but fuck it looks good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM DANNY WATS UP IF I PUT 14S ON THE LAC STN MATERIAL OR NOT YET... :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

lets do dat


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14939340
> *its simple and a bitch at the same time.. u got a short. stop putting in the 30 amp cuz ur creating a overload ... u need to pull the fuse box , cluster, etc or take apart the dash and trace every wire to find 1 or more wires that are at short. some where the wires got extremely hot and melted the cover exposing the copper line and its shorting to ground or shorting onto other wires. hope it helps and if u need some more help i'll be glad to help
> *


thats wut i originally thought.so i took the dash apart and didnt find anything...u dont think it can be the switch or the computer itself?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 04:47 PM~14939418
> *DAM DANNY WATS UP IF I PUT 14S ON THE LAC STN MATERIAL OR NOT YET... :biggrin:
> *


yo ***** you clown jd lol wat up danny this psycho


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Aug 31 2009, 04:53 PM~14939480
> *thats wut i originally thought.so i took the dash apart and didnt find anything...u dont think it can be the switch or the computer itself?
> *


i dout u search it all but check to the fuse block under the hood to and to the wires running to the computer.if it was the comp. with a short chances are the car would not be running. it sounds like a electrical circuit. computers send and receives signals back and forth. only newer cars with bcm's (body control module)control steady electrical circuits. its got to be some where between the cigarette lighter and the fuse box in the car.. u got to take a good look at every single wire one by one to find it correctly. thats exactly wat i would do and any good automotive electrician.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 04:55 PM~14939506
> *yo ***** you clown jd lol wat up danny this psycho
> *


WE NEED TO GET STN BK TO WAT IT USED TO BE BACK THEN U FEEL ME ITS LOOKN GOOD NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:16 PM~14939723
> *WE NEED TO GET STN BK TO WAT IT USED TO BE BACK THEN U FEEL ME ITS LOOKN GOOD NOW.... :biggrin:
> *


yeah ***** they looking good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LIL ROLY™, ROLLIN TITO, GRAND HUSTLE, mr.regal,CUTLASSRHYDER-JD



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: QUE BOLA


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 31 2009, 05:20 PM~14939778
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC,  LIL ROLY™,  ROLLIN TITO, GRAND HUSTLE, mr.regal,CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: QUE BOLA
> *


wat they do homie, ready foe that picnic


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WAT U THINK THE CAR HAD 14S BEFORE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BORN TO DIE WATS GD ***** :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 06:16 PM~14939723
> *WE NEED TO GET STN BK TO WAT IT USED TO BE BACK THEN U FEEL ME ITS LOOKN GOOD NOW.... :biggrin:
> *


COMO STN COMMING BACK ?????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 05:27 PM~14939845
> *COMO STN COMMING BACK ?????
> *


que bola ma ***** oye el event was of the chain


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:26 PM~14939842
> *BORN TO DIE WATS GD ***** :wave:
> *


aqui ma ***** chillin oye the lac look raw on dem 14`s ***** slap dem back on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 07:25 PM~14939830
> *WAT U THINK THE CAR HAD 14S BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH IS TIGHT WORK JUICE THAT BITCH AND RIDE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

monte24, Born 2 Die, JuiCeD XtReMe, I G0T DAT, COUPE DE BEAR, mr.regal, swanginbigbodies, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, sucio138 :wave: :h5:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 31 2009, 05:20 PM~14939778
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC,  LIL ROLY™,  ROLLIN TITO, GRAND HUSTLE, mr.regal,CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: QUE BOLA
> *


*yoooooo!!!!*


----------



## BlackWidow87 (Jul 5, 2009)

WHAT'S UP MIAMI BOYS


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackWidow87_@Aug 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14939925
> * WHAT'S UP MIAMI BOYS
> *



GETTIN READY FOR DAT PICNIC HOMIE


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 05:27 PM~14939845
> *COMO STN COMMING BACK ?????
> *


oye no empieses lmao


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 31 2009, 05:31 PM~14939884
> *BITCH IS TIGHT WORK JUICE THAT BITCH AND RIDE
> *


THANKS FOOL....NO JUICE IS TO MUCH FOR ME I CANT DEAL WITH THE HEADACHES... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 08:40 PM~14939974
> *THANKS FOOL....NO JUICE IS TO MUCH FOR ME I CANT DEAL WITH THE HEADACHES... :biggrin:
> *



LOL I FEEL U IT AINT FOR EVERYONE..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 31 2009, 05:31 PM~14939886
> *monte24, Born 2 Die, JuiCeD XtReMe, I G0T DAT, COUPE DE BEAR, mr.regal, swanginbigbodies, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, sucio138 :wave:  :h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 31 2009, 06:28 PM~14939861
> *que bola ma ***** oye el event was of the chain
> *


THANKS MA ***** . THANKS 4 COMMING YOUR 1 OF THE ONLY ****** FROM THE CLUB THAT CAME THRU . BUT FUK IT . BUT LIKE IN 3 MONTHS WHERE GONA DO ANOTHER 1 . THIS TIME BLOCK PARTY


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 05:27 PM~14939845
> *COMO STN COMMING BACK ?????
> *


DANNY SLOW STEPPIN FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:40 PM~14939974
> *THANKS FOOL....NO JUICE IS TO MUCH FOR ME I CANT DEAL WITH THE HEADACHES... :biggrin:
> *


shit the little feet is not you either lol all your cars have had big rims lol im just fucking with yoy fool


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

A LIL SNEAK PEEK AT SUMTHING NEW IN MIAMI.....BE OUT SOON!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 06:38 PM~14939959
> *oye no empieses lmao
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14939974
> *THANKS FOOL....NO JUICE IS TO MUCH FOR ME I CANT DEAL WITH THE HEADACHES... :biggrin:
> *


JUICE THAT BITCH .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 05:43 PM~14940000
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



yeah i already know you bitch lmao!!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 05:44 PM~14940007
> *JUICE THAT BITCH .
> *


NOPE....AS SOON AS I GET THE CHANCE IL SELL IT OR PUT BIG FEET U KNOW DAT.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 05:44 PM~14940007
> *JUICE THAT BITCH .
> *


stop giving that ***** any ideas fool we hi risers fool lol heyhey no cut no rub bitch remember that shit lmao


----------



## BlackWidow87 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Aug 31 2009, 08:37 PM~14939940
> *GETTIN READY FOR DAT PICNIC HOMIE
> *



DONT MISS HOMIE :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

LOOKING FOR A CHEAP 90 FOR PARTS...


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Aug 31 2009, 05:46 PM~14940036
> *LOOKING FOR A CHEAP 90 FOR PARTS...
> *


get at double o that ***** will get you what you need foe your lac.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Aug 31 2009, 05:46 PM~14940036
> *LOOKING FOR A CHEAP 90 FOR PARTS...
> *


PM DOUBLE O HE MIGHT HAVE PARTS...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:45 PM~14940026
> *NOPE....AS SOON AS I GET THE CHANCE IL SELL IT OR PUT BIG FEET U KNOW DAT.....
> *


HOW YOU FINA RIDE WITH THE CLICK IF YOU SELLING YOUR CAR *****.PUT THE 14 ON AND LETS RIDE


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 08:48 PM~14940058
> *PM DOUBLE O HE MIGHT HAVE PARTS...
> *


IMA HOLLA AT HIM WHEN I SEE HIM ON


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 05:49 PM~14940060
> *HOW YOU FINA RIDE WITH THE CLICK IF YOU SELLING YOUR CAR *****.PUT THE 14 ON AND LETS RIDE
> *


IM TRYING TO WORK OUT A DEAL WITH DOUBLE O FOR SOME 14S HE GOT A ***** HURTING I PAYED OF ALL I OWED THE ATTORNEY TODAY IM BROKE...U KNOW ANYBODY DAT GOT SOME 14S I GOT A 10IN L7 KICKER IN THE BOX A 12IN KICKER COMP IN THE BOX, A SONY CD PLAYER WITH IPOD OTPUT FOR SOME 14S WITH TIRES IL TRADE FOR NOW .... :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 04:55 PM~14939506
> *yo ***** you clown jd lol wat up danny this psycho
> *


WHAT UP ***** U SLIDE"N THRU FRIDAY ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:52 PM~14940105
> *IM TRYING TO WORK OUT A DEAL WITH DOUBLE O FOR SOME 14S HE GOT A ***** HURTING I PAYED OF ALL I OWED THE ATTORNEY TODAY IM BROKE...U KNOW ANYBODY DAT GOT SOME 14S I GOT A 10IN L7 KICKER IN THE BOX A 12IN KICKER COMP IN THE BOX, A SONY CD PLAYER WITH IPOD OTPUT FOR SOME 14S WITH TIRES IL TRADE FOR NOW .... :biggrin:
> *


NOT REALY ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 08:55 PM~14940131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEEAAAANNN :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 05:55 PM~14940128
> *WHAT UP ***** U SLIDE"N THRU FRIDAY ?
> *


WE GONA PACK DAT SHOP ON FRIDAY WITH OLD STN MEMBERS......COME BACK??? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 05:55 PM~14940128
> *WHAT UP ***** U SLIDE"N THRU FRIDAY ?
> *


yeah dogg imma slide on thru check ya'll boys shop out


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14940155
> *WE GONA PACK DAT SHOP ON FRIDAY WITH OLD STN MEMBERS......COME BACK??? :biggrin:
> *


lmao lmao


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Aug 31 2009, 05:56 PM~14940146
> *CLEEEAAAANNN :thumbsup:
> *


thank you braw!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 05:41 PM~14939983
> *THANKS MA ***** . THANKS 4 COMMING YOUR 1 OF THE ONLY ****** FROM THE CLUB THAT CAME THRU . BUT FUK IT . BUT LIKE IN 3 MONTHS WHERE GONA DO ANOTHER 1 . THIS TIME BLOCK PARTY
> *


shit i'll be there foe sure this ime but flaco gotta rent me a room for the weekend in your house


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MY OLD 90 BACK THEN DAT I HAD IN SECOND II NONE BACK THEN, U CAN SORTA READ THE STICKER ON THE LAST ONE....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14940155
> *WE GONA PACK DAT SHOP ON FRIDAY WITH OLD STN MEMBERS......COME BACK??? :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO FO SHO . THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

my front windshield says second to none too


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 06:07 PM~14940302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and my ***** bones maxima is right next to me you just cant see it


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 07:02 PM~14940231
> *shit i'll be there foe sure this ime but flaco gotta rent me a room for the weekend in your house
> *


LOL I WISH WE WOULD ALL FIT.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 07:09 PM~14940318
> *and my ***** bones maxima is right next to me you just cant see it
> *


DAMM ***** U 4GOT FATBOYS CUTT RITE INFRONT OF U .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 07:07 PM~14940302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T MAKE ME LOOK 4 THE PIC'S OF THE JEEP BACK IN THE DAYS . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 06:11 PM~14940365
> *DAMM ***** U 4GOT FATBOYS CUTT RITE INFRONT OF U .
> *


I WAS JUST GNA SAY DAT


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 06:11 PM~14940365
> *DAMM ***** U 4GOT FATBOYS CUTT RITE INFRONT OF U .
> *


oh shit yeah you're right ***** my bad


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ELEGANCECC96

DAMM MIKE HOW U OUTSIDE WORKING THE BBQ AND ON LAYITLOW ???


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

QUOTE(STRAIGHT PIMPIN @ Aug 31 2009, 06:11 PM) 
DAMM ***** U 4GOT FATBOYS CUTT RITE INFRONT OF U .

I WAS JUST GNA SAY DAT





> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 07:13 PM~14940393
> *oh shit yeah you're right ***** my bad
> *


WATCH OUT DON'T 4GET ABOUT THEM JD GETTS MADDDDDD .LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

aight my ****** im out this bitch ***** gotta get up early to start dat early grind ya'll feel me. JD, FLACO imma holla at you boys tomorrow


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ANOTHER STN PIC


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 07:17 PM~14940450
> *aight my ****** im out this bitch ***** gotta get up early to start dat early grind ya'll feel me. JD, FLACO imma holla at you boys tomorrow
> *


DALE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 06:16 PM~14940429
> *QUOTE(STRAIGHT PIMPIN @ Aug 31 2009, 06:11 PM)
> DAMM ***** U 4GOT FATBOYS CUTT RITE INFRONT OF U .
> 
> ...


THEM MY DOGS FOOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 06:16 PM~14940429
> *QUOTE(STRAIGHT PIMPIN @ Aug 31 2009, 06:11 PM)
> DAMM ***** U 4GOT FATBOYS CUTT RITE INFRONT OF U .
> 
> ...


que singao flaco lmao


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 06:13 PM~14940401
> *ELEGANCECC96
> 
> DAMM MIKE HOW U OUTSIDE WORKING THE BBQ AND ON LAYITLOW ???
> *


Lol jose is cooking today!!Lol he put the meat on and the charcoal aint even lit(he swears its on though)!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 06:17 PM~14940450
> *aight my ****** im out this bitch ***** gotta get up early to start dat early grind ya'll feel me. JD, FLACO imma holla at you boys tomorrow
> *


 :wave: :wave: PEACE ***** TALK TOMORW FOOL...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 09:19 PM~14940491
> *Lol jose is cooking today!!Lol he put the meat on and the charcoal aint even lit(he swears its on though)!!!!!
> *


u gonna burn some eyebrows mike :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 31 2009, 05:41 PM~14939983
> *THANKS MA ***** . THANKS 4 COMMING YOUR 1 OF THE ONLY ****** FROM THE CLUB THAT CAME THRU . BUT FUK IT . BUT LIKE IN 3 MONTHS WHERE GONA DO ANOTHER 1 . THIS TIME BLOCK PARTY
> *


shit u already know ill b there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 30 2009, 10:18 PM~14931822
> *b4 any1 gets da wrong idea
> 
> this pic is photoshopped
> ...


 :yessad: :dunno:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-Os INDA HOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: LIKE YOUNG JEEZY SAID --WELCOME BACK--- :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 31 2009, 07:09 PM~14939661
> *i dout u search it all but check to the fuse block under the hood to and to the wires running to the computer.if it was the comp. with a short chances are the car would not be running. it sounds like a electrical circuit. computers send and receives signals back and forth. only newer cars with bcm's (body control module)control steady electrical circuits. its got to be some where between the cigarette lighter and the fuse box in the car.. u got to take a good look at every single wire one by one to find it correctly. thats exactly wat i would do and any good automotive electrician.
> *


u interested in doing the work? pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn phone died on me earlier.... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 31 2009, 06:21 PM~14940523
> *u gonna burn some eyebrows mike :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 06:29 PM~14940637
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: LIKE YOUNG JEEZY SAID  --WELCOME BACK--- :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DATS WAT IM TALKING BOT...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:52 PM~14940105
> *IM TRYING TO WORK OUT A DEAL WITH DOUBLE O FOR SOME 14S HE GOT A ***** HURTING I PAYED OF ALL I OWED THE ATTORNEY TODAY IM BROKE...U KNOW ANYBODY DAT GOT SOME 14S I GOT A 10IN L7 KICKER IN THE BOX A 12IN KICKER COMP IN THE BOX, A SONY CD PLAYER WITH IPOD OTPUT FOR SOME 14S WITH TIRES IL TRADE FOR NOW .... :biggrin:
> *


i got some painted 14z for 150 homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Aug 31 2009, 06:30 PM~14940652
> *u interested in doing the work? pm me
> *


ill be glad to help on spare time homie.. i got to work on mine as well bigdog.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN TITO,* DOUBLE-O*, *LARGE*, lo lo, Armando84, TOWNCAR, ELEGANCECC96, mr.regal, *Born 2 Die
*

whats good homies.. :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:34 PM~14940712
> *i got some painted 14z for 150 homie
> *


WAT COLOR TITO..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SINCE 1992 I BEEN REP'N MY SHIT ***** SECOND TO NONE FOR MOTHERFUCKIN LIFE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 06:39 PM~14940785
> *WAT COLOR TITO..
> *


they beige now but paint coming of easy wen u try to scratch it off


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14940807
> *they beige now but paint coming of easy wen u try to scratch it off
> *


I PM U


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*This FRIDAY  *


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14940802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 06:46 PM~14940887
> *I PM U
> *


back at u


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 31 2009, 08:37 PM~14940762
> *ill be glad to help on spare time homie.. i got to work on mine as well bigdog.
> *


im down to pay for the work bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC JD AVATER LOOKING RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, Armando84, Born 2 Die, mr.regal, DOUBLE-O, BACK IN A CADILLAC, GbodyonD's, BIG "M" IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY, bigchevysandbusas, ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT

SUP ******


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Aug 31 2009, 06:58 PM~14941058
> *im down to pay for the work bro.. :biggrin:
> *


get at me and we will meet up. 786 413 7970


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Aug 31 2009, 07:03 PM~14941125
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY, bigchevysandbusas, ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE, Born 2 Die, Hellraizer, DOUBLE-O,MR.GRUMPY, ROLLIN TITO, 
Sup


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 31 2009, 10:01 PM~14941101
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, Armando84, Born 2 Die, mr.regal, DOUBLE-O, BACK IN A CADILLAC, GbodyonD's, BIG "M" IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE O GOOD LOOKING OUT FOOL THANKS *****.....BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS I C U...... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:wave: :wave: GDNITE EVERYBDY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 31 2009, 07:06 PM~14941155
> *GRAND HUSTLE, Born 2 Die, Hellraizer, DOUBLE-O,MR.GRUMPY, ROLLIN TITO,
> Sup
> *


sup dude... how u been?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 30 2009, 10:02 PM~14929480
> *good to see you guys are cool and are friends again lmao lol lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP MO


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida, -CAROL CITY-, Made You A Hater,DANNY305, LARGE, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 31 2009, 08:51 PM~14941803
> *Miami305Rida, -CAROL CITY-, Made You A Hater,DANNY305, LARGE,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 31 2009, 07:51 PM~14941803
> *Miami305Rida, -CAROL CITY-, Made You A Hater,DANNY305, LARGE,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 03:32 PM~14936473
> *4 the ppl that ask if my shit is clean. heres your answer evrything original metal. no repop....
> NO rust anywhere
> 
> ...


NI99A F#@K WHAT THEY HAVE TO SAY


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 03:41 PM~14936598
> *coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Aug 31 2009, 06:19 PM~14940491
> *Lol jose is cooking today!!Lol he put the meat on and the charcoal aint even lit(he swears its on though)!!!!!
> *


u ate the burgers, right? u were there sprayin more fluid than ur homeboy... u damn pyro.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 02:32 PM~14936473
> *4 the ppl that ask if my shit is clean. heres your answer evrything original metal. no repop....
> NO rust anywhere
> 
> ...



Seen it up close as well. CleAn ass fuck


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Aug 31 2009, 02:32 PM~14936473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 31 2009, 10:51 PM~14941803
> *Miami305Rida, -CAROL CITY-, Made You A Hater,DANNY305, LARGE,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DRòN post that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 31 2009, 11:55 PM~14942664
> *DRòN post that shit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Hellraizer, Made You A Hater, DRòN that blue and gold


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

old skool hopper


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 05:07 AM~14945297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm thick ass hell


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up layitlowers. I see u creepin plentymoney


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WUZUP MONTE24 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 05:07 AM~14945297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking bad ass homie!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 1 2009, 06:18 AM~14945515
> *fucking bad ass homie!
> *


THANKZ


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 06:21 AM~14945528
> *THANKZ
> *


no prob.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

GRUMPY, TITO WUTS GOOD?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 1 2009, 06:27 AM~14945547
> *GRUMPY, TITO WUTS GOOD?
> *


CHILLIN WIT DA WIFEY @ DA CRIB


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2009, 03:41 PM~14936598
> *coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Real Nice :yes:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Y SO QUITE IN HERE????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 1 2009, 06:27 AM~14945547
> *GRUMPY, TITO WUTS GOOD?
> *


sup ma how u been?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I SEE U LOOKING LOWRIDER 305 WATS UP HOW U DOING??


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP PLENTY MONEY? U RIDING DIS WEEKEND??


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

wuz up lowrider305& and Grumpy :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes sir and u iam going to bring green backs :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn i wana c more pix from sun


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 1 2009, 06:59 AM~14945718
> *Yes sir and u iam going to bring green backs :cheesy:
> *


ALL WEEKEND CNA ON FRIDAY & PICNIC SATURDAY.... DID U SEE DA PICS ON DA PAGE B4 DIS1?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

We gone drink a couple cold ones


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 1 2009, 07:02 AM~14945732
> *We gone drink a couple cold ones
> *


MAKE DAT A COKE FOR ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 06:07 AM~14945297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work lowrider girl


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 05:07 AM~14945297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks good car looks clean as fuck


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Want to bring your light bill down a bit, kill the allergy's, and give your A/C more life???? CLEAN IT!!!!!!!!!!! HIT ME UP,,,COIL CLEANING SPECIAL!!!!!!! $$199.99 PeaZe!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

FLACO WAT DEY DO FOOL, YOU AINT HEARD NUTTIN YET


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 1 2009, 07:21 AM~14945844
> *This one looks good car looks clean as fuck
> *


THANKZ HOMIE TRYING MY BEST I WANNA BE LIKE U WHEN I GROW UP.. IF I GROW ANYMORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 08:06 AM~14945294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT PICS


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 1 2009, 06:38 AM~14945978
> *TIGHT PICS
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WUZ UP WUZ UP PLENTY MONEY WUT IT DEW GRUMP IM STR8 JUST HERE WORKIN LOL..... NOTT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly call me right quik... 

lowridergame305, Chulow :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE24/MAZDA14 WHAT IT DEW SINGAOO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LEXX wHATS cRAKIN


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Aug 31 2009, 03:34 PM~14938565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol....ok! dope :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

DNT WORK TO HARD NOW LOWRIDER 305
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 1 2009, 07:13 AM~14945800
> *tight work lowrider girl
> *


thanx, hector :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 07:48 AM~14946034
> *LEXX wHATS cRAKIN
> *


sup, mennngggg!! how u doing??? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 07:49 AM~14946042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
shitt...it was hotter that a muthafker inside the shop!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 1 2009, 07:56 AM~14946098
> *sup, mennngggg!! how u doing??? :biggrin:
> *



HERE DOING SHIIIIIT AT WORK WAITING FOR THEM CUSTOMERS TO ROLL THRU AND GET ME TO DO SUMTHING LOL HOWS HALLANDALE AREA LOOKIN


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> :biggrin:
> shitt...it was hotter that a muthafker inside the shop!
> [/quote
> DATS Y I WAS OUTSIDE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Aug 31 2009, 07:56 PM~14941874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx kaka :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> > :biggrin:
> > shitt...it was hotter that a muthafker inside the shop!
> > [/quote
> > DATS Y I WAS OUTSIDE
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 07:59 AM~14946122
> *HERE DOING SHIIIIIT AT WORK WAITING FOR THEM CUSTOMERS TO ROLL THRU AND GET ME TO DO SUMTHING LOL HOWS HALLANDALE AREA LOOKIN
> *


wakkk...lol...can't wait to leave work! this shit suxxx!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowrider game how r u friend


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 1 2009, 10:47 AM~14946028
> *Monte ugly call me right quik...
> 
> lowridergame305, Chulow :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ON REV. 13Z


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 08:27 AM~14946349
> *:wave:
> *


oyeee...i checked out a '95 fleetwood last night... cleeeeann...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 09:26 AM~14946346
> *ON REV. 13Z
> 
> 
> ...


That's. What I'm talking about .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 1 2009, 09:30 AM~14946391
> *oyeee...i checked out a '95 fleetwood last night... cleeeeann...
> *


I heared


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 07:49 AM~14946042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull pink colored toe nails. :nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Sep 1 2009, 08:40 AM~14946468
> *Beautifull red colored toe nails. :nicoderm:
> *


lol...they r pink :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, LIL ROLY™ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: QUE BOLA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 08:38 AM~14946454
> *I heared
> *


yup... i'm still looking around tho.


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 08:47 AM~14946537
> *MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, LIL ROLY™  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: QUE BOLA
> *


WATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 08:47 AM~14946537
> *MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, LIL ROLY™  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: QUE BOLA
> *


yoooo...what's good? :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 08:49 AM~14946546
> *WATS GOOD HOMIE
> *


HERE CHILLING MA *****


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 09:47 AM~14946537
> *MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, LIL ROLY™  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: QUE BOLA
> *


What's the deal pimp .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ONLY A FEW DAYS AWAY HOPE SOUTH FLORIDA READY FOR THIS PARTY
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 08:51 AM~14946565
> *HERE CHILLING MA *****
> *


I SAW PICS DA CAR LOOKS AWSOME BUT SHE TAKING ALL MY FAME AWAY :uh: :uh:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 10:26 AM~14946346
> *ON REV. 13Z
> 
> 
> ...


any pics from the front or back? how far do they stick out


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 08:53 AM~14946579
> *What's the deal pimp .
> *


AQUI READY FOR SAT. U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 08:54 AM~14946597
> *I SAW PICS DA CAR LOOKS AWSOME BUT SHE TAKING ALL MY FAME AWAY :uh:  :uh:
> *


LOL YEA THEY CAME OUT REAL GOOD BUT I DONT THINK SHES GETTING ALL THE FAME THAT CARS IS TO CLEAN FOR THAT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 09:00 AM~14946649
> *LOL YEA THEY CAME OUT REAL GOOD BUT I DONT THINK SHES GETTING ALL THE FAME THAT CARS IS TO CLEAN FOR THAT LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 1 2009, 09:02 AM~14946665
> *:0
> *


DONT GET ME WRONG THE MODEL IS OF THE CHAIN BUT THE CAR IS JUST 2 CLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I SHOULD BE READY FOR DA PICNIC


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 09:04 AM~14946683
> *DONT GET ME WRONG THE MODEL IS OF THE CHAIN BUT THE CAR IS JUST 2 CLEAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 09:58 AM~14946633
> *AQUI READY FOR SAT. U KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


Tight work . Ima swing by there 4 a few min on saterday 2 drop off the food then I gotta go take care of some things .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 09:08 AM~14946724
> *Tight work . Ima swing by there 4 a few min on saterday 2 drop off the food then I gotta go take care of some things .
> *


STR8 oye how much u guys want for the air pistons that u have in the shelf


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> ON REV. 13Z
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN
OYE I TALK TO PEDRO HE HOME SO IMA GO PICK THAT UP IN A LIL BIT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up migente


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 10:10 AM~14946737
> *STR8 oye how much u guys want for the air pistons that u have in the shelf
> *


We haven't priced them . Ima get back at u about that .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 1 2009, 10:14 AM~14946771
> *Wuz up migente
> *


Loka


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 09:15 AM~14946773
> *We haven't priced them .  Ima get back at u about that .
> *


ok 4show


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 1 2009, 10:13 AM~14946762
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> OYE I TALK TO PEDRO HE HOME SO IMA GO PICK THAT UP IN A LIL BIT THANKS HOMIE
> *


No problem . Becareful with it .


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

LIKE IF IT WAS MINES...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

a lil something for the homeys from that second to none


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 1 2009, 07:00 AM~14945726
> *Damn i wana c more pix from sun
> *


Monte u need to change ur avatar ;-)


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 1 2009, 10:19 AM~14946814
> *LIKE IF IT WAS MINES...
> *


Tight work


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 10:20 AM~14946820
> *a lil something for the homeys from that second to none
> 
> 
> ...


  
tight work


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

dimellooo flaco, monte :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 1 2009, 10:25 AM~14946866
> *Monte u need to change ur avatar ;-)
> *


LOL . Shit mike your not 2 far behind .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 09:40 AM~14946995
> *LOL . Shit mike your not 2 far behind .
> *


Lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 09:40 AM~14946995
> *LOL . Shit mike your not 2 far behind .
> *


I need alex to help me with that but hes slow steppin


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 1 2009, 09:55 AM~14947124
> *I need alex to help me with that but hes slow steppin
> *


all u have 2 do, 2 change your screenname is pm a MOD (bigrich or mrimpala) and tell them whats the new name.


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 1 2009, 01:01 PM~14947173
> *all u have 2 do, 2 change your screenname is pm a MOD (bigrich or mrimpala) and tell them whats the new name.
> *



I DID THAT SHIT AND THEY SAID IT TAKES 30 DAYS


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 1 2009, 10:01 AM~14947173
> *all u have 2 do, 2 change your screenname is pm a MOD (bigrich or mrimpala) and tell them whats the new name.
> *


Thanks for the info homie


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Esto esta muerto hoy


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 09:20 AM~14946820
> *a lil something for the homeys from that second to none
> 
> 
> ...



that shit came out raww..  :420:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO sherna que bola


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 11:23 AM~14947903
> *ROLLIN TITO sherna que bola
> *


sucia que bola feel like working tomorrow?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 1 2009, 11:25 AM~14947915
> *sucia que bola feel like working tomorrow?
> *


ill let u know by the end off the day if i could cuz i think i got a job interview and shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 11:39 AM~14948018
> *ill let u know by the end off the day if i could cuz i think i got a job interview and shit
> *


nice ok let me kno no sweat.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Psyco  :wave: :h5:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THEY DONT POP OUT AT MUCH BUNG


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 11:50 AM~14948117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks way better like that *****


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 11:58 AM~14948194
> *looks way better like that *****
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 09:20 AM~14946820
> *a lil something for the homeys from that second to none
> 
> 
> ...


bet that up pimpin. alot of old school ass pics but fuck it thats what it was back in the days


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 01:50 PM~14948117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that shit looks way better then the standards..i thought you were gonna bring it back to corollas on hammers stickin out like 5 feet heh


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 11:50 AM~14948117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can we please post real lowriders :dunno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up grand hustle


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 12:15 PM~14948378
> *bet that up pimpin. alot of old school ass pics but fuck it thats what it was back in the days
> *


what they do ***** that shit came out good


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

Lowridergame305,Sep 1 2009, 11:50 AM~14948117]

























wow much better      what you waiting on ***** 13x7 rev,black spoke

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Reverse is the shit!! Lol..

Robert ur ugly btw..

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 11:42 AM~14948050
> *Psyco   :wave:  :h5:
> *


WAT DEY DO ***** :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DANNY WE NEED PRICES ON THEM WHEELS LOL ASAP IM CLOSE TO CHANGING MY TIRES LOL AND REMEMBER 1" :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 1 2009, 12:33 PM~14948517
> *WAT DEY DO *****  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


oye wen u arriving down in the dade :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL ONE MORE TIME


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 1 2009, 12:32 PM~14948505
> *Reverse is the shit!! Lol..
> 
> Robert ur ugly btw..
> ...


. This. Is for ppl with. Lowriders not cavaliers :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 12:34 PM~14948526
> *DANNY WE NEED PRICES ON THEM WHEELS LOL ASAP IM CLOSE TO CHANGING MY TIRES LOL AND REMEMBER 1"  :biggrin:
> *


R u tryin to say dat ur pp is 1"


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 12:35 PM~14948528
> *oye wen u arriving down in the dade  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit got complicated for me so sometime saturday afternoon i might not make it for the picnic


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 1 2009, 12:44 PM~14948629
> *shit got complicated for me so sometime saturday afternoon i might not make it for the picnic
> *


de pinga ma ***** hope shit gets better foo


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 1 2009, 12:38 PM~14948576
> *. This.  Is for ppl with. Lowriders not cavaliers :biggrin:
> *


Comin from the person that has a monte on 4's nd a truck that's been around like a fuckin whore lmao.. My cavalier got 13'z nd 13'z that YOU want so :tongue:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 1 2009, 01:44 PM~14948629
> *shit got complicated for me so sometime saturday afternoon i might not make it for the picnic
> *


Como what happen 2 our reunion???


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,  get your ass to the shop </span>


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 01:53 PM~14948706
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,  get your ass to the shop </span>
> *


Fuk that shit u took the day off yesterday ima take it off 2day


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 12:55 PM~14948717
> *Fuk that shit u took the day off yesterday ima take it off 2day
> *


fuck we'll closed down for another month and have another grand opening


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 01:57 PM~14948732
> *fuck we'll closed down for another month and have another grand opening
> *


That's what I'm talking about . Next time we shutting down the whole block . :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 1 2009, 12:51 PM~14948692
> *Comin from the person that has a monte on 4's nd a truck that's been around like a fuckin whore lmao.. My cavalier got 13'z nd 13'z that YOU want so :tongue:
> *


Huh te esta pasando.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

egegergegehw


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 1 2009, 01:44 PM~14948629
> *shit got complicated for me so sometime saturday afternoon i might not make it for the picnic
> *


So I guess we gona haf to go pick u up .  :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 1 2009, 02:01 PM~14948781
> *egegergegehw
> *


Fukit 4 next time


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 12:57 PM~14948732
> *fuck we'll closed down for another month and have another grand opening
> *


dam and i was going to go see if ya ****** has some stuff i need for airride


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 1 2009, 02:07 PM~14948825
> *dam and i was going to go see if ya ****** has some stuff i need for airride
> *


LOL. What u looking 4 ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

flaco i just send you a private message *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 01:09 PM~14948839
> *LOL. What u looking 4 ?
> *


couple of fitting and a good priced compressor


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Rome :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 1 2009, 02:12 PM~14948862
> *couple of fitting and a good priced compressor
> *


The comp we can order it how big u want it . And the fittings we're making a list so we can have some in stock .


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 12:34 PM~14948526
> *DANNY WE NEED PRICES ON THEM WHEELS LOL ASAP IM CLOSE TO CHANGING MY TIRES LOL AND REMEMBER 1"  :biggrin:
> *


this kid is always trying too get freebi :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 1 2009, 01:16 PM~14948890
> *The comp we can order it how big u want it . And the fittings we're making a list so we can have some in stock .
> *


fuck.. yea i needed to get the car up today...home depot bound for fittings and use the house compressor to fill tank. thanks anyways homie.i see u guys then next time


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

monte 24 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow. Ur a bad friend :thumbsdown:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 12:37 PM~14948548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaa what wrong with this somebody trying too act funny


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 1 2009, 01:33 PM~14949023
> *Wow. Ur a bad friend :thumbsdown:
> *


wow u told me too write that shit sucka :uh: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

plenty money regal u funny but check yo spelling ***** go get educated lol jk

where dat money regal at


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

oh shit the happy33 ****** online comoooo

and monte 24 needs to get back to pickin up trash


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

sleeping :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN IS TAKING ANOTHER DAY OFF COJONES LAS COSAS ESTAN BUENAS


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 1 2009, 01:39 PM~14949068
> *sleeping  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: YUH YUHH YUHHH


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 1 2009, 01:40 PM~14949083
> *:biggrin: YUH YUHH YUHHH
> *


Dimelo monstrico


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy over the rainbow 13. How r u friend


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 1 2009, 01:45 PM~14949138
> *Happy over the rainbow 13. How r u friend
> *


a u kiss ass


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 1 2009, 01:50 PM~14949179
> *a u kiss ass
> *


Que pesao


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 1 2009, 01:50 PM~14949179
> *a u kiss ass
> *


Ur being a bad friend 2day


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 1 2009, 03:12 PM~14948862
> *couple of fitting and a good priced compressor
> *


got a viair 350 brandnew 125.oo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, I C U MA ***** WATS GOOD FOO


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A ***** DOUBLE O, AND KING AUTO DANNY... :biggrin:




























NEW SECOND II NONE......................GOOD JOB KING AUTO


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOUND OF REVENGE :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 05:21 PM~14949551
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A ***** DOUBLE O,  AND KING AUTO DANNY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 02:19 PM~14949514
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, I C U MA ***** WATS GOOD FOO
> *


WATS GOOD HOMIE....CHILLIN I PUT THE 14S ON... :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 02:21 PM~14949551
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A ***** DOUBLE O,  AND KING AUTO DANNY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight work on that caddy meng !!!!


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

DE PINGA :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Sep 1 2009, 02:25 PM~14949606
> *DE PINGA  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Sep 1 2009, 02:24 PM~14949586
> *tight work on that caddy meng !!!!
> *


THANKS FOOL...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 02:21 PM~14949551
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A ***** DOUBLE O,  AND KING AUTO DANNY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


como back on little feet and back in second to none ya tu sabe


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 1 2009, 02:31 PM~14949674
> *como back on little feet and back in second to none ya tu sabe
> *


LITTLE FEET FOR NOW I HAVENT HAD LITTLE FEET IN THE LONGEST....BIG FEET BACK ON IN A BIT... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Members: Chulow, HAHAHA, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, CADILLAC D, IIMPALAA, *BrownSoul85*, luxridez, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, "ACE", ELEGANCECC96, El Patron 51, Made You A Hater

:wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 12:53 PM~14948706
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: GRAND HUSTLE, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,  get your ass to the shop </span>
> *


Lmao, tighten up flaco


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

CHULOWWATS GOOD HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

some prototypes i did today ...ima put a dimple in the middle on the pontiac emblem and place like a red ruby star in the top middle,,,,,to be continued,,,,,,OPCORN 2:
















chevy pedals that fit all g-bodys
























examples of what we capable of doin








the grid on the pedals are scratch proof if u zoom im on em








*custom pedals holla at me $150 for the set*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Sep 1 2009, 02:43 PM~14949800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRYN TO BE COME POST KING... :biggrin:


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 02:21 PM~14949551
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A ***** DOUBLE O,  AND KING AUTO DANNY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Sep 1 2009, 02:21 PM~14949551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i c ma ***** it came out real good foo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAHAHA_@Sep 1 2009, 02:49 PM~14949855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U DONT LIKE HOW IT LOOKS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 02:32 PM~14949688
> *LITTLE FEET FOR NOW I HAVENT HAD LITTLE FEET IN THE LONGEST....BIG FEET BACK ON IN A BIT... :biggrin:
> *


dont do it ***** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 02:51 PM~14949881
> *U DONT LIKE HOW IT LOOKS
> *




IT LOOKS GOOD JUST NOT FOR YOU :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 1 2009, 02:51 PM~14949873
> *Very nice!! :cheesy:
> *


thank ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

that boy JD back on the lowrider game


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 03:26 PM~14950183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U CLOWIN FOOL DONT GET ME WRONG IVE ALWAYS LIKED DAT SHIT IVE HAD ALOTA CARS ON 13S BEFORE BUT WEN BIG RIMS STARTED COMING OUT I FELL IN LOVE THE MAKE UR SHIT LOOK TOUGH N FILL UR WHEEL WELDS I LK DAT LOOK U FEEL ME. BUT THE CADY LOOKS NICE ON SMALL FEET TO... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 03:35 PM~14950260
> *U CLOWIN FOOL  DONT GET ME WRONG IVE ALWAYS LIKED DAT SHIT IVE HAD ALOTA CARS ON 13S BEFORE BUT WEN BIG RIMS STARTED COMING OUT I FELL IN LOVE THE MAKE UR SHIT LOOK TOUGH N FILL UR WHEEL WELDS I LK DAT LOOK U FEEL ME.  BUT THE CADY LOOKS NICE ON SMALL FEET TO... :biggrin:
> *


yea i feel u foo but still ma ***** the caddy lookin right like that


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 03:40 PM~14950317
> *yea i feel u foo but still ma ***** the caddy lookin right like that
> *


THANKS ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO, oye u got lines for air kits i need some to put from the piston to the lil tank and from the tank to the switch but idk wat fittings to put on it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this bitch is real clean


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 03:53 PM~14950448
> *ROLLIN TITO, oye u got lines for air kits i need some to put from the piston to the lil tank and from the tank to the switch but idk wat fittings to put on it
> *


i do but im using it on a car.. if i got any extra its urs


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 30 2009, 07:21 PM~14929648
> *i still think this was pic of the day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn i been out that long... that i missed the refriendship of bear and lazaro.. CONGRATULATIONS! :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY HAS A REGAL OR A CUTLESS THEY'RE LOOKIN TO GET RIDE OF...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

nice


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 05:11 PM~14950637
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 1 2009, 05:06 PM~14950590
> *:0  :0  :0  damn i been out that long... that i missed the refriendship of bear and lazaro.. CONGRATULATIONS!  :biggrin:
> *



yea u piece of shit u been out too long u cant even call your boys no more :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 1 2009, 04:10 PM~14950630
> *ANYBODY HAS A REGAL OR A CUTLESS THEY'RE LOOKIN TO GET RIDE OF...
> *


i got a homeboy that got one for 3k a t type all original a 83 the one before the grand national


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 1 2009, 04:04 PM~14950561
> *i do but im using it on a car.. if i got any extra its urs
> *


ight 4show :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 1 2009, 04:06 PM~14950590
> *:0  :0  :0  damn i been out that long... that i missed the refriendship of bear and lazaro.. CONGRATULATIONS!  :biggrin:
> *


fuck no i aint koo wit that *****

thats a photoshop


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHO WANTS THIS...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 1 2009, 04:56 PM~14951106
> *WHO WANTS THIS...
> 
> 
> ...


 how much


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

price?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MAKE ME AN OFFER...


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

Is it both game cousels, plus all the games?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YE SIR....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Sep 1 2009, 04:18 PM~14950704
> *yea u piece of shit u been out too long u cant even call your boys no more :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


*UHHHH... FIRST OF ALL.. WHO THE HELL ARE YOU???*


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 1 2009, 06:24 PM~14951425
> *UHHHH... FIRST OF ALL..  WHO THE HELL ARE YOU???
> *



ROLY


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 07:11 PM~14950637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 06:11 PM~14950637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 12:15 PM~14948378
> *bet that up pimpin. alot of old school ass pics but fuck it thats what it was back in the days
> *


REPOST DAT SHIT LET THEM KNOW STN BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

whats good everyone,what a fucked up as day....whats going down tomorrow nite??? any spots ither then tac0 bell???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 06:14 PM~14952084
> *REPOST DAT SHIT LET THEM KNOW STN BACK... :biggrin:
> *


for the homeys from that second to none


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 06:26 PM~14952242
> *for the homeys from that second to none
> 
> 
> ...


BORN TO DIE DONT FUK AROUND........DAT ***** ALWAYS LOOKIN OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 1 2009, 06:46 PM~14952486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid dron


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 1 2009, 06:46 PM~14952486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

both vids are good....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 1 2009, 06:46 PM~14952486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: good vid. cuz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion+Sep 1 2009, 07:25 PM~14952999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Sep 1 2009, 05:31 PM~14951514
> *ROLY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this ***** jose is lost

***** do da mongolian lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 1 2009, 07:46 PM~14952486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REALLY GOOD


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN COUPE DE BEAR :wave: :wave: :wave: mi gente que bola


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 07:48 PM~14953271
> *STREETSOFDADECC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN COUPE DE BEAR  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: mi gente que bola
> *



wuzzup homie


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 1 2009, 08:46 PM~14953246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> this ***** jose is lost
> ...



they got that ***** on some shit i thought he got deported ahhh fuk it deported married same shit in his case we aint gon see him

lol u dumb *****


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 04:11 PM~14950637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY, esanchez, plenty money regal, sickassscion, DRòN


SUP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 1 2009, 08:34 PM~14953916
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY, esanchez, plenty money regal, sickassscion, DRòN
> SUP
> *


yo que bola :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 06:11 PM~14950637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Sep 1 2009, 08:15 PM~14953656
> *they got that ***** on some shit i thought he got deported ahhh fuk it deported married same shit in his case we aint gon see him
> 
> lol u dumb *****
> *


man fo real lil jose was up & down everywhere now he'z more elusive than el chupacabra


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Yo.. WHOEVER WANTS PICTURES OF YOUR CAR PRINTED GET AT MY BOI ~~WHO PRODUCTIONS~~ THEY ARE FOR SALE RIGHT NOW.... HE DOES EXCELLENT WORK YOU GOTTA CHECK HIM OUT... WITH WHO YOU WILL ALWAYS END UP WITH GREAT MEMORIES OF TIMES AND YOUR CAR.

PRINTS START AT $10 AND UP

CD'S ARE $75- with pictures of the whole day

PHOTO SHOOTS ARE $200 WITH OUT MODEL 
$300 AND UP WITH MODEL

Don't miss these Offers and REMEMBER this is his job, he makes a living by making your car look good... 

---you can contact him---
by phone: (702)542-3764

by email: [email protected]

or on his myspace: www.myspace.com/1whoproductions


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 1 2009, 02:21 PM~14949551
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR A ***** DOUBLE O,  AND KING AUTO DANNY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bitch came out good..... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 04:11 PM~14950637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAW PICTURE...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts good pplz?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 05:49 AM~14956917
> *Wuts good pplz?
> *


what's poppin' ma!?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

sup, lil roly?! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 1 2009, 08:39 PM~14953989
> *
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 1 2009, 04:11 PM~14950637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eso perro :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hey, l.i.l'ers :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice video joe. Goood morning layitlowers


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 07:11 AM~14957324
> *Nice video joe.  Goood morning layitlowers
> *


Hey my ugly friend how r u this morning?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

buenos dias mis socios y mis socias wasamara with timbeque under de quayaba tree lol!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 07:29 AM~14957436
> *buenos dias mis socios y mis socias wasamara with timbeque under de quayaba tree lol!!
> *


lol....sup?!? how u doing??? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:29 AM~14957436
> *buenos dias mis socios y mis socias wasamara with timbeque under de quayaba tree lol!!
> *


Damn that sucks that u can't b here 4 Friday .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 07:31 AM~14957442
> *lol....sup?!? how u doing???  :biggrin:
> *


im mama and you havent seen you on this lately or you've been quiet


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 07:36 AM~14957470
> *Damn that sucks that u can't b here 4 Friday .
> *


i know dogg foe real!!!! oye i spoke to my dogg bout that 66 i told you about and he said he's gonna take it to the picnic on a trailer so you could look at it on saturday during the day and you could tell him mas o menos how much


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:44 AM~14957510
> *i know dogg foe real!!!! oye i spoke to my dogg bout that 66 i told you about and he said he's gonna take it to the picnic on a trailer so you could look at it on saturday during the day and you could tell him mas o menos how much
> *


Ok . Let's see how we do I'm only going 2 the picnic 2 drop off the food then I gotta go do some shit .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC,STRAIGHT PIMPIN,LeXxTaCy,L_NEGRO :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 07:42 AM~14957498
> *im mama and you havent seen you on this lately or you've been quiet
> *


lol...yea, boss has been in more often. i gotta keep this shit minimized whenever he is around..lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 07:50 AM~14957553
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC,STRAIGHT PIMPIN,LeXxTaCy,L_NEGRO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola, asere?! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:wave: trymebch! how are u? :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 07:51 AM~14957562
> *que bola, asere?! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MA NINJA HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 07:50 AM~14957557
> *lol...yea, boss has been in more often. i gotta keep this shit minimized whenever he is around..lol
> *


oh shit i just notice what i had wrote i couldnt even understand what i wrote dam idk how you understood it lol yeah i feel you i do the same shit too lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 07:47 AM~14957528
> *Ok . Let's see how we do I'm only going 2 the picnic 2 drop off the food then I gotta go do some shit .
> *


ahhhhhh fula deja la muela lmao yeah i know what you mean *****


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 07:56 AM~14957615
> *oh shit i just notice what i had wrote i couldnt even understand what i wrote dam idk how you understood it lol yeah i feel you i do the same shit too lol
> *


lol...that's cuz i am intelligent! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO,QUE BOLA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 08:50 AM~14957553
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC,STRAIGHT PIMPIN,LeXxTaCy,L_NEGRO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's the deal


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 07:50 AM~14957553
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC,STRAIGHT PIMPIN,LeXxTaCy,L_NEGRO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


oyeeeeeeeeeeeeee que bola mi consolte aqui tranquilo como camilo ya tu sabe


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:57 AM~14957629
> *ahhhhhh fula deja la muela lmao yeah i know what you mean *****
> *


LOL . Depinga


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 08:04 AM~14957692
> *lol...that's cuz i am intelligent!  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:07 AM~14957725
> *What's the deal
> *


AQUI CHILLIN MA *****


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:11 AM~14957768
> *lol
> *


what's so funny, buddy?!? it's true!


:biggrin:   lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:09 AM~14957746
> *oyeeeeeeeeeeeeee que bola mi consolte aqui tranquilo como camilo ya tu sabe
> *


ESTAMO IN THE SAME PAGE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 07:29 AM~14957436
> *buenos dias mis socios y mis socias wasamara with timbeque under de quayaba tree lol!!
> *


Wuts good? So ppl wtf is finally up with the church? Im tired of being unemployed! Lmao..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 08:14 AM~14957792
> *what's so funny, buddy?!? it's true!
> :biggrin:     lol
> *


nada nada mija tranquila i know your intelligent i didnt say nuttin bad lol :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 08:16 AM~14957818
> *Wuts good? So ppl wtf is finally up with the church? Im tired of being unemployed! Lmao..
> *


lol you gotta ask the head pastor flaco wats da deal lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:19 AM~14957853
> *lol you gotta ask the head pastor flaco wats da deal lol
> *


I thought Jd was the head pastor? Wait.... how many pastors are there anyways? :dunno: Flaco wuts the deal with the church meng?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:18 AM~14957841
> *nada nada mija tranquila i know your intelligent i didnt say nuttin bad lol  :biggrin:
> *


i know...i am just messing with u :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 08:05 AM~14957709
> *ROLLIN TITO,QUE BOLA
> *


glad someone remembered that im here...lol que bolon?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 2 2009, 08:23 AM~14957896
> *glad someone remembered that im here...lol que bolon?
> *


hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii titoooooooooooooooo! lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 09:19 AM~14957853
> *lol you gotta ask the head pastor flaco wats da deal lol
> *


We're working on it and pastor Jd is getting ready 4 his first service .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Come on Tito u know we love u :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 08:24 AM~14957904
> *hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii titoooooooooooooooo! lol
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 08:25 AM~14957911
> *Come on Tito u know we love u :biggrin:
> *


i know u do..lol que bola?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 09:21 AM~14957865
> *I thought Jd was the head pastor? Wait.... how many pastors are there anyways? :dunno: Flaco wuts the deal with the church meng?
> *


I'm the head of the church and got 2 pastors pastor Jd and pastor psyco


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

i need a corona rite about now....  :420:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 08:21 AM~14957872
> *i know...i am just messing with u :biggrin:
> *


i know lol


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

flaco ur nelson said that ur jeep looks like it came out of transformers....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:10 AM~14957761
> *LOL . Depinga
> *


dam ***** at least stay for a lil while fool hanging out with a chico you just cant bounce like that *****


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:32 AM~14957971
> *flaco ur nelson said that ur jeep looks like it came out of transformers....
> *


lol..it does


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:32 AM~14957971
> *flaco ur nelson said that ur jeep looks like it came out of transformers....
> *


Tell him It was the toy that came in the cereal box .


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 08:37 AM~14958015
> *lol..it does
> *


4 real. that jeeps tight work


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:38 AM~14958026
> *4 real. that jeeps tight work
> *


i agree


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 09:34 AM~14957981
> *dam ***** at least stay for a lil while fool hanging out with a chico you just cant bounce like that *****
> *


Let's see what happens .


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:38 AM~14958023
> *Tell him It was the toy that came in the cereal box .
> *



lmaoo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:31 AM~14957952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuk them cars I like the last pic .   :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 2 2009, 08:27 AM~14957924
> *i know u do..lol que bola?
> *


Nuthin much here chillin waiting for flaco nd Jd 2 open up the church already lmao..


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:39 AM~14958035
> *Let's see what happens .
> *


oye til wut time u "work"?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:29 AM~14957942
> *I'm the head of the church and got 2 pastors pastor Jd and pastor psyco
> *


Ah bueno.. still no name huh?


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 08:42 AM~14958061
> *Nuthin much here chillin waiting for flaco nd Jd 2 open up the church already lmao..
> *



flaco u openin up a church???


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:42 AM~14958060
> *Fuk them cars I like the last pic .     :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:43 AM~14958071
> *oye til wut time u "work"?
> *


6


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 08:42 AM~14958061
> *Nuthin much here chillin waiting for flaco nd Jd 2 open up the church already lmao..
> *


to bad i have no believes...lol i can pray to the car gods.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:44 AM~14958083
> *flaco u openin up a church???
> *


lmao lmao


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 1 2009, 07:46 PM~14952486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TYTE WORK AND TO THE ****** THAT AINT SHOW.................ITS ALL GOOD HOMIEEE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:48 AM~14958111
> *TYTE WORK AND TO THE ****** THAT AINT SHOW.................ITS ALL GOOD HOMIEEE
> *


bueno i was out of town since thursday.. hope u aint mad at me...lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 2 2009, 09:47 AM~14958104
> *to bad i have no believes...lol i can pray to the car gods.
> *


And what u think we opening ? We opening a church 4 the g's .


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:52 AM~14958139
> *And what u think we opening ? We opening a church 4 the g's .
> *


tight work


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:48 AM~14958111
> *TYTE WORK AND TO THE ****** THAT AINT SHOW.................ITS ALL GOOD HOMIEEE
> *


los que no fueron porque no quicieron obviously no hacian falta. we had a raw ass time con los que fueron.....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

sup, grand hustle? :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Dammmm danny is a bitch he changed my car club thing and I dono how 2 change it back.


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:57 AM~14958184
> *Dammmm danny is a bitch he changed my car club thing and I dono how 2 change it back.
> *


lmfaoooo, u fuckin liar. blame it on danny....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:57 AM~14958184
> *Dammmm danny is a bitch he changed my car club thing and I dono how 2 change it back.
> *


its in MY CONTROLS then click edit profile


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 2 2009, 09:49 AM~14958119
> *bueno i was out of town since thursday.. hope u aint mad at me...lol
> *


Naaaa ***** it's cool that was 4 a certin group of people .don't worry were gona have another 1 ?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 08:56 AM~14958177
> *sup, grand hustle? :biggrin:
> *


SUP U HAD FUN SUNDAY?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Grand Hustle

Get 2 work


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

well 2 or 3 days be4 the grand opening I wasn't gonna be able 2 go cuz I was goin 2 the keys.. Trust me I really wanted 2 go! Nd now imma miss the straight pimpin picnic 2 cuz im goin back 2 the keys.. Pero si voy para la iglesia! Lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 09:06 AM~14958277
> *SUP U HAD FUN SUNDAY?
> *


i sure did...u? :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

flaco conociste al señor o que pinga??


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 09:10 AM~14958324
> *i sure did...u? :biggrin:
> *


he doesnt remember, he was too banged up


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 09:09 AM~14958310
> *well 2 or 3 days be4 the grand opening I wasn't gonna  be able 2 go cuz I was goin 2 the keys.. Trust me I really wanted 2 go! Nd now imma miss the straight pimpin picnic 2 cuz im goin back 2 the keys.. Pero si voy para la iglesia! Lol
> *


lol...i'm sure it wasn't towards u, mama :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:09 AM~14958310
> *well 2 or 3 days be4 the grand opening I wasn't gonna  be able 2 go cuz I was goin 2 the keys.. Trust me I really wanted 2 go! Nd now imma miss the straight pimpin picnic 2 cuz im goin back 2 the keys.. Pero si voy para la iglesia! Lol
> *


I know u had said it b4 . Don't worry that wasen't 2 no 1 who was busy it was 2 a certin couple of people who chose not 2 go .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:11 AM~14958336
> *he doesnt remember, he was too banged up
> *


lol..yea...i remember him being a lil wasted


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 09:11 AM~14958338
> *lol...i'm sure it wasn't towards u, mama :biggrin:
> *


I know but still cuz remember I was one of those ppl all excited about the grand opening nd next thing u kno I don't go..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 10:10 AM~14958327
> *flaco conociste al señor o que pinga??
> *


Amen . LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:01 AM~14958227
> *Naaaa ***** it's cool that was 4 a certin group of people .don't worry were gona have another 1 ?
> *


ook ok kool.. shit maybe on the next grand opening ill bring out wat im working on


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 09:16 AM~14958380
> *I know but still cuz remember I was one of those ppl all excited about the grand opening nd next thing u kno I don't go..
> *


dnt sweat it... theres probably another one coming soon....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 2 2009, 10:17 AM~14958398
> *ook ok  kool.. shit maybe on the next grand opening ill bring out wat im working on
> *


Tight work I'll let u know with time so u can get ready .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 10:09 AM~14958310
> *well 2 or 3 days be4 the grand opening I wasn't gonna  be able 2 go cuz I was goin 2 the keys.. Trust me I really wanted 2 go! Nd now imma miss the straight pimpin picnic 2 cuz im goin back 2 the keys.. Pero si voy para la iglesia! Lol
> *


What part of the keys u going 2 ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

oye flaco wats happening ***** wat you talking about danny change your car club wat


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Sep 1 2009, 05:31 PM~14951514
> *ROLY
> *


Wussup *****!!!... i didn't know you had a lay it low account.. but shit your the piece of shit that dont call a homeboy no more..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello instinct003 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14958453
> *oye flaco wats happening ***** wat you talking about danny change your car club wat
> *


that danny is a clown that ***** signed in at the shop 2 my account and changed where it says what club I'm in .


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:33 AM~14958557
> *that danny is a clown that ***** signed in at the shop 2 my account and changed where it says what club I'm in .
> *


yea i noticed, fuckin clown put str8 pimpin


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 1 2009, 07:46 PM~14953246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> this ***** jose is lost
> ...


lol...wussup bear!!!, naw i'm still around hommie!... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:33 AM~14958557
> *that danny is a clown that ***** signed in at the shop 2 my account and changed where it says what club I'm in .
> *


that's the club ur in...no?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:33 AM~14958557
> *that danny is a clown that ***** signed in at the shop 2 my account and changed where it says what club I'm in .
> *


but still says straight pimpin what he put STN lmao


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Sep 1 2009, 08:15 PM~14953656
> *they got that ***** on some shit i thought he got deported ahhh fuk it deported married same shit in his case we aint gon see him
> 
> lol u dumb *****
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

flaco every1s confusedd...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

lmao . Yea that ***** put STN . Then I went in there and changed it back .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:41 AM~14958621
> *lmao . Yea that ***** put STN . Then I went in there and changed it back .
> *


lol....i wanna c the pic who took with me holding the STN plaque


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14954488
> *man fo real lil jose was up & down everywhere now he'z more elusive than el chupacabra
> *


lol.... you clowning oso... but you'll see i'm start being back in the scene..  i just been on a little come up.. :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

lowridergame305...que bola, asere?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

JUST STOPPIN BY TO SHOW SOME LUV AND SAY HI :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 2 2009, 09:58 AM~14958796
> *JUST STOPPIN BY TO SHOW SOME LUV AND SAY HI :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 09:49 AM~14958719
> *lowridergame305...que bola, asere?
> *



oye quebolaaa pimpin? lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 2 2009, 10:04 AM~14958837
> *oye quebolaaa pimpin? lol
> *


here chillin' ... n u????


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:41 AM~14958621
> *lmao . Yea that ***** put STN . Then I went in there and changed it back .
> *


LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

here wit sum wack ass clients lol brb

flaco put the stn himself to see what will happen lmfaooo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 2 2009, 10:09 AM~14958881
> *here wit sum wack ass clients lol brb
> 
> flaco put the stn himself to see what will happen lmfaooo
> *


lmao..o yea? dammmn.. that's crazy


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 2 2009, 10:09 AM~14958881
> *here wit sum wack ass clients lol brb
> 
> flaco put the stn himself to see what will happen lmfaooo
> *


of course he did *****. he wanted to know what it would feel like again. donde hubo fuego cenizas quedan....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 08:45 AM~14958670
> *lol....i wanna c the pic who took with me holding the STN plaque
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH LEXX....LOL....!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14959025
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH LEXX....LOL....!
> 
> 
> ...


OMG :worship: :worship: :worship: THICKNESS


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

thats some gangsta ass shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 10:29 AM~14959057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowrider game. U need to update ur club status. Wuz up mi gente


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 10:34 AM~14959104
> *Lowrider game.  U need to update ur club status.        Wuz up mi gente
> *


WATS POPPIN MA *****


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 10:28 AM~14959044
> *OMG  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: THICKNESS
> *


YOU GUYS SEE HOW THICK THAT PLAQUE IS LMAO!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 10:37 AM~14959141
> *WATS POPPIN MA *****
> *


Here at work bored out my mind.


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 12:37 PM~14959143
> *YOU GUYS SEE HOW THICK THAT PLAQUE IS LMAO!!!
> *


lol u a clown dawg..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 2 2009, 11:18 AM~14958981
> *of course he did *****. he wanted to know what it would feel like again. donde hubo fuego cenizas quedan....
> *


LOL . Estan de pinga


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14959158
> *Here at work bored out my mind.
> *


wuts up robert..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14959025
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH LEXX....LOL....!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lol....i totally forgot about that pic....!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 2 2009, 11:23 AM~14959025
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH LEXX....LOL....!
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 11:37 AM~14959143
> *YOU GUYS SEE HOW THICK THAT PLAQUE IS LMAO!!!
> *


The plaq rite ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 2 2009, 10:49 AM~14959246
> *lol....i totally forgot about that pic....!
> *


u have a good eye, who...the color of my jeans go well with the sky...dope pic :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 10:29 AM~14959057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT THAT BUTTERFLY WANT TO RIDE OUT FROM THAT SPOT BUT GOOD PIC


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 2 2009, 11:49 AM~14959246
> *lol....i totally forgot about that pic....!
> *


Damn u 4got about 1 of your best pics . LOL


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry about that....LOL...!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

god dam i hate the weather


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:21 AM~14958433
> *What part of the keys u going 2 ?
> *


Key largo.. Y?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 09:56 AM~14959295
> *u have a good eye, who...the color of my jeans go well with the sky...dope pic :biggrin:
> *


i got 20/20 vision....LOL...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

THIS WAS IN THE RANDOM PIC POST....I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY HAD TO SHARE IT.....



> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 2 2009, 09:44 AM~14959199
> *OOOOOOO!!! LEXXXTACY!! HER TOES ARE BOMB!
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,QUE BOLA MA *****


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 2 2009, 11:10 AM~14959426
> *THIS WAS IN THE RANDOM PIC POST....I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY HAD TO SHARE IT.....
> *


LMAO...WEIRDOOOOO!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 12:03 PM~14959367
> *Key largo.. Y?
> *


We're gona b in sunshine key


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol looks like some1 has a foot festish! Cuidado LeXxTaCy que he don't go messagin u askin u 2 send him pics of ur toes n shit


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 11:28 AM~14959608
> *We're gona b in sunshine key
> *


Lucky!! Bueno hit us up!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 11:28 AM~14959608
> *We're gona b in sunshine key
> *


***** WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING TO THE KEYS FOOL IS THAT WHY YOU AINT GOING TO THE PICNIC


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

PLENTY MONEY REGAL I SEE YOU LURKINGG


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 11:31 AM~14959648
> *Lol looks like some1 has a foot festish! Cuidado LeXxTaCy que he don't go messagin u askin u 2 send him pics of ur toes n shit
> *


BROOO..THAT DUDE HAS MADE PLENTY COMMENTS ABOUT MY TOES IN A TATTOO TOPIC..I HAD PUT PIX UP OF MY TATTOO ON MY FOOT & HE WAS COMMENTING ON MY TOES..LMAO!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 11:11 AM~14959438
> *GRAND HUSTLE,QUE BOLA MA *****
> *


what up my *****


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 11:55 AM~14959898
> *BROOO..THAT DUDE HAS MADE PLENTY COMMENTS ABOUT MY TOES IN A TATTOO TOPIC..I HAD PUT PIX UP OF MY TATTOO ON MY FOOT & HE WAS COMMENTING ON MY TOES..LMAO!
> *


Thats because he hasent seen the fungus problem. U have with ur toes :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 12:01 PM~14959962
> *Thats because he hasent seen the fungus problem. U have with ur toes :biggrin:
> *


que singao :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 12:00 PM~14959944
> *what up my *****
> *


aqui en la luchita ma ***** u already know how its


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 2 2009, 10:29 AM~14958508
> *Wussup *****!!!... i didn't know you had a lay it low account.. but shit your the piece of shit that dont call a homeboy no more..
> *



yea ***** i just dont be gettin on dis shit i been had dis shit wayyyy b4 u lol naw ***** u da piece of shit u dont call nobody no more u aint even go to the babys bday puss ass ***** and i cant call u cuz i got a new phone


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 2 2009, 10:35 AM~14958568
> *lol...wussup bear!!!, naw i'm still around hommie!...  :biggrin:
> *



around where *****? no body knows where the fuk u at but lost lol


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

lex you should put that as your avater pic cuz it dont get more gangsta then dat


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 12:01 PM~14959962
> *Thats because he hasent seen the fungus problem. U have with ur toes :biggrin:
> *


lmao! daaammn monte...u got jokes...lol..ok ok...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 12:15 PM~14960116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..u think?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 01:55 PM~14959898
> *BROOO..THAT DUDE HAS MADE PLENTY COMMENTS ABOUT MY TOES IN A TATTOO TOPIC..I HAD PUT PIX UP OF MY TATTOO ON MY FOOT & HE WAS COMMENTING ON MY TOES..LMAO!
> *


that 1 dude said skeet skeet skeet on those feet feet feet..that shit was classic


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 12:16 PM~14960139
> *lmao! daaammn monte...u got jokes...lol..ok ok...
> *


i was j/k


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 2 2009, 12:20 PM~14960184
> *that 1 dude said skeet skeet skeet on those feet feet feet..that shit was classic
> *


omg..what a weirdo..lol! who does that??!?!?! :dunno: :loco: :rofl:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 12:26 PM~14960259
> *i was j/k
> *


don't worry..i know. i am not like those chx that take shit to the heart. i have a sense of humor :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 12:26 PM~14960259
> *i was j/k
> *



hahahaha hey lexxx wut a fucking hater wow just cause no one wants to skeet skeet skeet all over you dosent mean u gotta hate lol jk


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 12:28 PM~14960274
> *don't worry..i know. i am not like those chx that take shit to the heart. i have a sense of humor :biggrin:
> *


lol thats true ..........hey i wounder if that butterfly takes off from that flower if u know wat im talking about lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

dat was just gay


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got a set of these lookin for a set of these wheels i have 2 but if u have complete set let me know


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 12:30 PM~14960303
> *dat was just gay
> *


lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 12:30 PM~14960300
> *lol thats true ..........hey i wounder if that butterfly takes off from that flower if u know wat im talking about lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nope..the butterfly stays by my side at all times! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215











MIAMI YOU READY????? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN MAMA YOU A SEXY ONE...... LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14960393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..thanx, Oscar! :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 12:15 PM~14960116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...and no rings on that fingah !!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Sep 2 2009, 12:42 PM~14960424
> *nice...and no rings on that fingah !!
> *


lol..no, sir.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 11:28 AM~14959608
> *We're gona b in sunshine key
> *


yeaaa! im there every year i love that place


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Sep 2 2009, 03:42 PM~14960424
> *nice...and no rings on that fingah !!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE MONTE24/MAZDA14 WHATS UP


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 2 2009, 12:56 PM~14960539
> *GRAND HUSTLE MONTE24/MAZDA14 WHATS UP
> *


nuthin much my friend and you :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 12:37 PM~14959715
> ****** WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING TO THE KEYS FOOL IS THAT WHY YOU AINT GOING TO THE PICNIC
> *


YEYA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 2 2009, 01:45 PM~14960441
> *yeaaa! im there every year i love that place
> *


WE TRY 2 GO EVERY LONG WEEKEND ..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

any body gonna go to the cna hang outttt???????????????


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Sep 2 2009, 12:11 PM~14960069
> *yea ***** i just dont be gettin on dis shit i been had dis shit wayyyy b4 u lol naw ***** u da piece of shit u dont call nobody no more u aint even go to the babys bday puss ass ***** and i cant call u cuz i got a new phone
> *


lol...first off the one who threw the party, knows why i didn't go...i had just got back in to town... and i made up for it, by going yesterday and explaining why and dropping off my BIRTHDAY GIFT!.......and you the pussy for not calling me.... you've been around everybody that knows me, and has my number... so if u wanted to. you could of called me.......but w.e its all good in the hood fool.... :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

LeXxTaCy

boi u r the talk of mia must b nice


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 02:06 PM~14960634
> *any body gonna go to the cna  hang outttt???????????????
> *


WE RIDIN . THEY SHOWED LOVE SUNDAY AND CAME TO THE SHOP .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 01:15 PM~14960116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 01:10 PM~14960680
> *WE RIDIN . THEY SHOWED LOVE SUNDAY  AND CAME  TO THE SHOP .
> *


ill b there


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC

DON'T WORK 2 HARD


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

99 LINCOLN
:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 01:27 PM~14960823
> *99 LINCOLN
> :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



EHH EH Y ESTAS PUYITAS PAPA LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 07:47 AM~14957528
> *Ok . Let's see how we do I'm only going 2 the picnic 2 drop off the food then I gotta go do some shit .
> *



U GOTTA DO SUM SHIT MY ASS....LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Rebekahhhhhhhhhhh wut it doooooooo? :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 09:36 AM~14958575
> *but still says straight pimpin what he put STN lmao
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 12:00 PM~14959944
> *what up my *****
> *


IM sAYEN dOEE!!! LeT mE GeT DHAt 7 SERIeS!!! ILL lOOK bETTA iN It!!! LOL....

HE HEEEEE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 01:44 PM~14960961
> *Rebekahhhhhhhhhhh wut it doooooooo? :wave:
> *


kisss asssss


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 2 2009, 12:18 PM~14960156
> *lol..u think?
> *



NAW I DNT THINK TOO MUCH!!! I lIKE UR AVATAR NOW!!! :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 01:20 PM~14960763
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> DON'T WORK 2 HARD
> *


im trying not to *****. oye has julio call you and shit i cant get a hold of that *****


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

jkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 2 2009, 01:43 PM~14960942
> *U GOTTA DO SUM SHIT MY ASS....LOL
> *


me too imma help you flaco set the food up and then i gotta go do some shit too


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Str8PiMpInReBeka, oye que bola contigo


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 01:44 PM~14960961
> *Rebekahhhhhhhhhhh wut it doooooooo? :wave:
> *



:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

HOW YU dUUUURin??!! LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 01:50 PM~14961012
> *me too imma help you flaco set the food up and then i gotta go do some shit too
> *



Oh YEEEEEEaaa!! DAS hOW yU fEEl!!!! LOL... yALL gONE lEAVe ME tHERE LYK dHAT!!! 

EY eY!!! Ok!!! OK!!!

DaYUUUUUUUUm!!! WHeRE DEY dO DHAT @ :around::around::around:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 01:53 PM~14961041
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, oye que bola contigo
> *



NaDA AKi MiJItO TRaBAJaNDO...DYiNG 2 GEt OUt 2 SMoKE A BLUUUUUNt!!!! LOL.... SSSSHHHHHHH!!!! esO no c Hace :nono:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14960994
> *kisss asssss
> *



Dam y U goTta be all Dhat doee!!! lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ELEGANCECC96 i c u creepin


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 2 2009, 01:58 PM~14961081
> *Dam y U goTta be all Dhat doee!!! lol
> *


she knoesim just fuckin wit hur :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 2 2009, 01:57 PM~14961068
> *NaDA AKi MiJItO TRaBAJaNDO...DYiNG 2 GEt OUt 2 SMoKE A BLUUUUUNt!!!! LOL.... SSSSHHHHHHH!!!! esO no c Hace :nono:
> *


oye suelta eso que hay poca i somo mucho.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14960994
> *kisss asssss
> *


No pipo im nit u :tongue:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 2 2009, 02:01 PM~14961111
> *she knoesim just fuckin wit hur :biggrin:
> *


lMaooooo!!! me Lo imaginO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:02 PM~14961127
> *oye suelta eso que hay poca i somo mucho.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol...daM y u H8n Cuuuuhz....lol.. c todo l mUndo Tray Un pOquiTo fuMamoS todo!!! y ya!!! c AcaBo la Pelea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 2 2009, 02:02 PM~14961128
> *No pipo im nit u :tongue:
> *


lol.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly u been a very bad friend today :thumbsdown:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

150


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 2 2009, 01:55 PM~14961059
> *Oh YEEEEEEaaa!! DAS hOW yU fEEl!!!! LOL... yALL gONE lEAVe ME tHERE LYK dHAT!!!
> 
> EY eY!!! Ok!!!  OK!!!
> ...


cuidado que solmente a couple of members from the club show to the picnic lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 02:12 PM~14961219
> *cuidado que solmente a couple of members from the club show to the picnic lol
> *



no coMMentS!!! lol... bt I'll be therE!!! lol.... LYk eRRywhere Else I sHow up 2!!!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> :thumbsup: thats wuts up Second To None TRU Ol Skool Ridaz


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME OLD SECOND TO NONE PICS I GOT...............


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 2 2009, 02:16 PM~14961257
> *no coMMentS!!! lol... bt I'll be therE!!! lol.... LYk eRRywhere Else I sHow up 2!!!
> *


lol wat u mean no comments haber que as escucho tu por alli escupe escupe lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 2 2009, 02:16 PM~14961257
> *no coMMentS!!! lol... bt I'll be therE!!! lol.... LYk eRRywhere Else I sHow up 2!!!
> *


lol same here ill b there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 2 2009, 02:20 PM~14961293
> *HERE ARE SOME OLD SECOND TO NONE PICS I GOT...............
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm boy you really took it back lol shit i didnt even knew you had them pics where i come out lol de pinga de good old days shit my ***** bone up in there too


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 05:22 PM~14961313
> *dammmmmm boy you really took it back lol shit i didnt even knew you had them pics where i come out lol de pinga de good old days shit my ***** bone up in there too
> *


I WISH I HAD A SCANNER TO SEE THEM BETTER. I HAD TO DO IT GHETTO ASS FUK.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 2 2009, 02:20 PM~14961293
> *HERE ARE SOME OLD SECOND TO NONE PICS I GOT...............
> 
> 
> ...


dammm cuz metite tremendo rewind in life thats old skool


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 2 2009, 02:24 PM~14961324
> *I WISH I HAD A SCANNER TO SEE THEM BETTER. I HAD TO DO IT GHETTO ASS FUK.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shit they look straight to me i could even see my golds lol when i ha golds de pinga i wish we could o back to dem days boy


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 05:28 PM~14961366
> *shit they look straight to me i could even see my golds lol when i ha golds de pinga i wish we could o back to dem days boy
> *


ME TOO HOMIE. ME TO........ LOTS OF SHITS CHANGED SINCE THOSE DAYS... U FEEL ME....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 02:20 PM~14961294
> *lol wat u mean no comments haber que as escucho tu por alli escupe escupe lol
> *



Im jusT saYn dhat miGht Or nOt b TruE!!! lol.... Ill b TheRe 2 FinD ouTT doEE!!!

ND iM gOnna Miss  errYbody Dhat aiNt goIN!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 2 2009, 02:30 PM~14961381
> *Im jusT saYn dhat miGht Or nOt b TruE!!! lol.... Ill b TheRe 2 FinD ouTT doEE!!!
> 
> ND iM gOnna Miss   errYbody Dhat aiNt goIN!!!
> *


u know some times u have to give to receive and if u don't show love ur not gonna get it back u know and i feel dem boys for not wanting to go or if they have stuff to du .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 2 2009, 02:30 PM~14961379
> *ME TOO HOMIE. ME TO........ LOTS OF SHITS CHANGED SINCE THOSE DAYS... U FEEL ME....
> *


yeah i know what you mean dogg


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 2 2009, 02:30 PM~14961381
> *Im jusT saYn dhat miGht Or nOt b TruE!!! lol.... Ill b TheRe 2 FinD ouTT doEE!!!
> 
> ND iM gOnna Miss   errYbody Dhat aiNt goIN!!!
> *


ill be there though ill show love


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY,  LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, I G0T DAT, TRYMEBCH

WUT DEY DO HOMIES


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tonyy305, I G0T DAT, GuCCidOuTChEvY, LIL ROLY™, KING LINCOLN, BrownSoul85, ROLLIN TITO, LeXxTaCy 
:wave: WATS POPPIN


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

OO FAT BOY WAZ UP WIT DIS OLD SKOOL .. LOWRIDE (TAMPA)


----------



## cuttlas86 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am holding a raffle of my business!! It is a pizzeria in Miami, FL, North Miami Beach/Aventura area. This is the opportunity to have your own business for an initial investment of $100.00. The winner will receive a full stocked restaurant with all of the working permits and licenses. You can keep it a pizzeria or do whatever you'd like with it. The pizzeria has all of the equipment needed and tools.

Currently the pizzeria is a Jerry and Joes franchise, you have the choice to keep the franchise or not to. ITS ALL UP TO YOU!!!

If you do keep the franchise they will provide you with all of the training needed for FREE!!!!!!

Don't let this opportunity pass you by
ACT FAST BEFORE THEY ALL GET SOLD OUT!!

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me or call me at 786-487-2381 or 305-957-7878 www.100dollarpizzeria.com


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 2 2009, 06:22 PM~14961915
> *OO FAT BOY WAZ UP WIT DIS OLD SKOOL .. LOWRIDE (TAMPA)
> 
> 
> ...


DAM TONY.... OLD SCHOOL FOR REAL... DE PINGA.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 02:48 PM~14961000
> *im trying not to *****. oye has julio call you and shit i cant get a hold of that *****
> *


HE'S AT A VIDEO SHOOT


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 03:12 PM~14961219
> *cuidado que solmente a couple of members from the club show to the picnic lol
> *


LMFAO :h5:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

>


[/quote]

:0


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

SOUND OF REVENGE
DAMM FATBOY U PULLED THEM OUT YOUR ASS .LOL . WATCH OUT MY DOGG PSYCO SEE THEM PICS HE'S GONA GET EMOTIONAL AND SHIT. I BET HE SAVED THEM 2 HIS COMPUTER ALREADY .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 2 2009, 04:22 PM~14961915
> *OO FAT BOY WAZ UP WIT DIS OLD SKOOL .. LOWRIDE (TAMPA)
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM. YA'LL LOOK THE SAME BUT LOOK AT LIL ALEX . DAMM WE GETTING OLD .


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 2 2009, 06:55 PM~14962233
> *SOUND OF REVENGE
> DAMM FATBOY U PULLED THEM OUT YOUR ASS .LOL .  WATCH OUT MY DOGG PSYCO SEE THEM PICS HE'S GONA GET EMOTIONAL AND SHIT. I BET HE SAVED THEM 2 HIS COMPUTER ALREADY .
> *


LOL..........IM SURE HE ALRESDY DID... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF SOMEBODY THAT WILL COME TO MY HOUSE TO WETSAND AND BUFF MY RIDE? DONT WANT TO TAKE MY CAR NO WHERE ON THE STREET UNTILL ITS FULLY DONE. HAS TO BE GOOD


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

yo


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 2 2009, 04:10 PM~14962364
> *LOL..........IM SURE HE ALRESDY DID... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit too late i already saved them lmao


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 2 2009, 03:07 PM~14961734
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY,  LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, I G0T DAT, TRYMEBCH
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

some oldschool shit right here reminds me of those days,i know a couple of yall used to bump mac,some real shit


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

HOW YALL THINK ITL LOOK WITH THE SATELLITE?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ITS FOR SALE $3800 PM ME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 2 2009, 09:00 PM~14963347
> *HOW YALL THINK ITL LOOK WITH THE SATELLITE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 2 2009, 06:00 PM~14963347
> *HOW YALL THINK ITL LOOK WITH THE SATELLITE?
> 
> 
> ...


unique idea(i like it) but ppl gonna hate 4 sho


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

where my boys at uffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Sep 2 2009, 06:05 PM~14963387
> *unique idea(i like it) but ppl gonna hate 4 sho
> *


YEA I KNOW BUT NAH I JUST TRYD IT OUT...I WOULD PUT IT WEN I PUT THE BIG FEET ON IT IF I STILL HV THE CAR..... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 2 2009, 09:00 PM~14963347
> *HOW YALL THINK ITL LOOK WITH THE SATELLITE?
> 
> 
> ...



IT DONT LOOK BAD..BUT NOT IF UR GONNA GO WITH THE LO LO LOOK....BIG FEET YEA ....JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 2 2009, 06:08 PM~14963416
> *YEA I KNOW BUT NAH I JUST TRYD IT OUT...I WOULD PUT IT WEN I PUT THE BIG FEET ON IT IF I STILL HV THE CAR..... :biggrin:
> *


***** who you left crying for that dish lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 06:12 PM~14963446
> ****** who you left crying for that dish lol
> *


FLACO GOT IT NOW FOOL


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 2 2009, 05:55 PM~14963308
> *some oldschool shit right here reminds me of those days,i know a couple of yall used to bump mac,some real shit
> 
> 
> ...


THATS DAT FIRE *****


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> HERE ARE SOME OLD SECOND TO NONE PICS I GOT...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 09:19 PM~14963504
> *THATS DAT FIRE *****
> *


 dat whole mac album was straight fire


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

24 for sale 1500obo* PM me if interestead
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/ssl...rs_donk_081.jpg
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/ssl...rs_donk_080.jpg*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GRANDHUSTLE WAS UP ***** WENT BY THE SHOP U WERENT THERE *****....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> > HERE ARE SOME OLD SECOND TO NONE PICS I GOT...............
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IM TELLING YALL DAT SECOND II NONE GONA BE LOOKING REAL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

jd where you got that dish fool


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 06:30 PM~14963617
> *jd where you got that dish fool
> *


MY DOG HAD IT AND FLACO BOUGHT IT....


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i looking 4 1 too....... :dunno:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Sep 2 2009, 06:36 PM~14963686
> *i looking 4 1 too....... :dunno:
> *


I GET HOMEBOYS ALWAYS CALLING ME DAT THEY HAVE ONE FOR SALE IL LET YALL KNOW AS SOON AS THEY HAVE MORE....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 2 2009, 05:19 PM~14963504
> *THATS DAT FIRE *****
> *


damn i knew that kid from back in ohio....!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

>


[/quote]

*DAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 2 2009, 06:34 PM~14963657
> *MY DOG HAD IT AND FLACO BOUGHT IT....
> *


damm flaco got bread like dat fool ya tu sabe


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

* FOR SALE... 4 HI-LO PUMPS... 2 ELITE 2000 AND 2 REGULAR PUMPS WITH AN ADEX..INCLUDES FITTINGS SHOWN...1500.00 OBO*


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2009, 01:02 AM~14956261
> *RAW PICTURE...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, GRAND HUSTLE,GALO1111,ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, :wave: :wave: :wave: whats poppin homeys :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, yo que bola


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

MY DOG BONE JUMPING OUT IN 10 MONTHS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 07:00 PM~14963956
> *chichi on 13, GRAND HUSTLE,GALO1111,ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: whats poppin homeys :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 2 2009, 07:22 PM~14964197
> *que bola :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: see you at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 2 2009, 07:28 PM~14964276
> *:wave: see you at the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


fo sho :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 2 2009, 06:45 PM~14963769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck!!!1500 yeah right :angry:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 2 2009, 09:49 PM~14964505
> *what the fuck!!!1500 yeah right :angry:
> *


its a grand just for the elites homie...plus the other 2 and an adex isnt a bad deal especially plumbed


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 2 2009, 07:58 PM~14964611
> *its a grand just for the elites homie...plus the other 2 and an adex isnt a bad deal especially plumbed
> *


x2 that set up right there is over 2k's


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, oye u broke that in u ready for sat.


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN PAGE 2 MIAMI IS SLIPPIN


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 2 2009, 08:55 PM~14963308
> *some oldschool shit right here reminds me of those days,i know a couple of yall used to bump mac,some real shit
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes:

i have that album. Mac is a bad ass lyricist definetly one of the many underated rappers and i like his style he's a real *****

free mac :angry: :angry:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE, MORNING LEXX


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Buenos dias amigos y amigas! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 3 2009, 07:00 AM~14968022
> *Buenos dias amigos y amigas! Lol :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 3 2009, 07:00 AM~14968022
> *Buenos dias amigos y amigas! Lol :biggrin:
> *


buenos dias monjita lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 06:57 AM~14968011
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE, MORNING LEXX
> *


good morning! how are ya? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 3 2009, 07:00 AM~14968022
> *Buenos dias amigos y amigas! Lol :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 3 2009, 07:00 AM~14968022
> *Buenos dias amigos y amigas! Lol :biggrin:
> *


Wut a nerd


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 2 2009, 10:49 PM~14964505
> *what the fuck!!!1500 yeah right :angry:
> *


Don't hate..... lol.... :twak:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 07:31 AM~14968181
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


im good and you , the weekend its almost here and no more work till tuesday lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 07:38 AM~14968211
> *im good  and you , the weekend its almost here and no more work till tuesday lol
> *


i am doing GREAT :biggrin: i am thrilled about the long weekend..can't wait! :biggrin: lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 AM~14968242
> *i am doing GREAT :biggrin: i am thrilled about the long weekend..can't wait! :biggrin: lol
> *


well hopefully i make it down for the picnic on time


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 07:45 AM~14968252
> *well hopefully i make it down for the picnic on time
> *


i hear that not many ppl r going to the picnic.. if i go, it will be for a bit...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 07:48 AM~14968270
> *i hear that not many ppl r going to the picnic.. if i go, it will be for a bit...
> *


dammm you too i guess this picnic aint gone be what errbody thinks it was gone be. Fuck it what can you do they chose the wrong weekend to do it i guess and all that money they're spending on it de madre!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 07:48 AM~14968270
> *i hear that not many ppl r going to the picnic.. if i go, it will be for a bit...
> *


I hear the same. And i have bigg earz


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 07:51 AM~14968286
> *dammm you too i guess this picnic aint gone be what errbody thinks it was gone be. Fuck it what can you do they chose the wrong weekend to do it i guess and all that money they're spending on it de madre!!!
> *


x2 :uh: yea. that sux... everybody is going out of town...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 07:54 AM~14968303
> *I hear the same.    And i have bigg earz
> *



oh my god no way i never noticed


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 07:54 AM~14968303
> *I hear the same.    And i have bigg earz
> *


lmao damm :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 07:56 AM~14968331
> *x2 :uh: yea. that sux... everybody is going out of town...
> *


bueno miraremos haber que pasa


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 07:54 AM~14968303
> *I hear the same.    And i have bigg earz
> *


lmaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

lowridergame tres cero cinco...what's poppin'? :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 3 2009, 12:18 AM~14965649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr. Ugly potato head ur the nerd :tongue:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 3 2009, 08:09 AM~14968441
> *Mr. Ugly potato head ur the nerd :tongue:
> *


hey ma...did u go to tb last night?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:03 AM~14968395
> *lowridergame tres cero cinco...what's poppin'? :biggrin:
> *



nothing much alexis lol oh name jacker


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:12 AM~14968464
> *hey ma...did u go to tb last night?
> *



actually the question is y didint you go to taco bell last night huh hmmmmm????


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*good mornin 954 and 305*


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 3 2009, 08:22 AM~14968545
> *actually the question is y didint you go to taco bell last night huh hmmmmm????
> *


lol..i was doing something else :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 3 2009, 08:28 AM~14968606
> *good  mornin 954 and 305
> *


morning!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

SO WATS THIS I HEAR THE PICNIC NT GOIN TO B ALL THAT Y CUZ ITS LABOR DAY


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:35 AM~14968677
> *lol..i was doing something else :biggrin:
> *


oyea what where u doin ??? LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 08:54 AM~14968303
> *I hear the same.    And i have bigg earz
> *


Lmfao. Your a tripp . A thanks ***** 4 the help with the rack yesterday and alex 2 . :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 AM~14968764
> *SO WATS THIS I HEAR THE PICNIC NT GOIN TO B ALL THAT Y CUZ ITS LABOR DAY
> *


it seems that way...r u going?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Psyco !!!!!!!!!!! What's the deal pimp . Did u solve that problem u had that u told me about ?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:48 AM~14968814
> *it seems that way...r u going?
> *


YA IM GOING OK ITS LABOR DAY ITS A PICNIC ISNT THAT WAT LABOR DAY IS BOUT FAMILY GETTIN TOGETHER AND HAVIN FUN


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 08:44 AM~14968767
> *oyea what where u doin ??? LOL
> *


lol..hmmmm....ummmmmm.. :ugh: :around: hno: ...noooooooothiiing :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 3 2009, 08:51 AM~14968861
> *YA IM GOING OK ITS LABOR DAY ITS A PICNIC ISNT THAT WAT LABOR DAY IS BOUT FAMILY GETTIN TOGETHER AND HAVIN FUN
> *


yea, ur right. but many families take advantage of the long weekend and go out of town.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:52 AM~14968865
> *lol..hmmmm....ummmmmm.. :ugh: :around: hno: ...noooooooothiiing :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:53 AM~14968879
> *yea, ur right. but many families take advantage of the long weekend and go out of town.
> *


YA BUT THIS ISNT THE ONLY LONG WEEKEND


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 08:54 AM~14968886
> *Lol I know what u where doin .
> *


o yea? and i know what uuuuuuuuuu were doing!!!!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:57 AM~14968911
> *o yea? and i know what uuuuuuuuuu were doing!!!!! :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *



actually....it's more like this:
:h5: :h5: :h5:..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:57 AM~14968911
> *o yea? and i know what uuuuuuuuuu were doing!!!!! :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 08:50 AM~14968841
> *Psyco !!!!!!!!!!! What's the deal pimp . Did u solve that problem u had that u told me about ?
> *


oye que bola yeah dogg. have you talk to julio i call ant's phone yesterday and they were at a rick ross video shoot


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:59 AM~14968937
> *actually....it's more like this:
> :h5: :h5: :h5:..
> *



wtf is that??? an orgy????


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:59 AM~14968937
> *actually....it's more like this:
> :h5: :h5: :h5:..
> *


escupan pa fuera ya'll were hanging together at the shop last night lmao!!! imma end up getting one of ya'll in trouble lmao my bad


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Born 2 Die, tru6lu305, KING LINCOLN, DaBatRyde, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, TRYMEBCH, I G0T DAT, JohnnyBoy, monte24

wats good :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14968984
> *wtf is that??? an orgy????
> *


lmaoooooo!!!! no, loco! :nono:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14968987
> *escupan pa fuera ya'll were hanging together at the shop last night lmao!!! imma end up getting one of ya'll in trouble lmao my bad
> *


lol


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14968987
> *escupan pa fuera ya'll were hanging together at the shop last night lmao!!! imma end up getting one of ya'll in trouble lmao my bad
> *


oye vas a embarcar a un pueblo entero con esa lengua.....lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 3 2009, 09:05 AM~14968995
> *Born 2 Die, tru6lu305, KING LINCOLN, DaBatRyde, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, TRYMEBCH, I G0T DAT, JohnnyBoy, monte24
> 
> wats good  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup, meng?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 3 2009, 09:05 AM~14968995
> *Born 2 Die, tru6lu305, KING LINCOLN, DaBatRyde, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, TRYMEBCH, I G0T DAT, JohnnyBoy, monte24
> 
> wats good  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bolon :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 10:02 AM~14968962
> *oye que bola yeah dogg. have you talk to julio i call ant's phone yesterday and they were at a rick ross video shoot
> *


Tight work . Yea I called g.g 2 sent people overthere that they where paying 4 the cars . But naaaa I haven't talked him .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 08:47 AM~14968808
> *Lmfao. Your a tripp . A thanks ***** 4 the help with the rack yesterday and alex 2 .  :thumbsup:
> *




TEAMWORK LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC+Sep 3 2009, 09:14 AM~14969066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aqui chillin filling up application aber si encuentro pincha que la cosa esta mala


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 3 2009, 09:15 AM~14969076
> *TEAMWORK LOL
> *


Hes good holding el tubo :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 3 2009, 09:19 AM~14969112
> *aqui chillin filling up application aber si encuentro pincha que la cosa esta mala
> *


lol yeah bro good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:21 AM~14969139
> *lol yeah bro good luck  :thumbsup:
> *


thanxs ma *****


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

1. Sex is a beauty treatment. Scientific tests find that when women make love they produce amounts of the hormone estrogen, which makes hair shine and skin smooth.

2. Gentle, relaxed lovemaking reduces your chances of suffering dermatitis, skin rashes and blemishes. The sweat produced cleanses the pores and makes your skin glow.

3. Lovemaking can burn up those calories you piled on during that romantic dinner.

4. Sex is one of the safest sports you can take up. It stretches and tones up just about every muscle in the body. It's more enjoyable than swimming 20 laps, and you don't need special sneakers!

5. Sex is an instant cure for mild depression. It releases endorphins into the bloodstream, producing a sense of euphoria and leaving you with a feeling of well-being.

6. The more sex you have, the more you will be offered. The sexually active body gives off greater quantities of chemicals called pheromones.
These subtle sex perfumes drive the opposite sex crazy!

7 . Sex is the safest tranquilizer in the world. IT IS 10 TIMES MORE EFFECTIVE THAN VALIUM.

8. Kissing each day will keep the dentist away. Kissing encourages saliva to wash food from the teeth and lowers the level of the acid that causes decay, preventing plaque build-up.

9. Sex actually relieves headaches. A lovemaking session can release the tension that restricts blood vessels in the brain.

10. A lot of lovemaking can unblock a stuffy nose. Sex is a natural antihistamine. It can help combat asthma and hay fever.

so go ahead and fuck away!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 3 2009, 09:32 AM~14969255
> *1. Sex is a beauty treatment. Scientific tests find that when women make love they produce amounts of the hormone estrogen, which makes hair shine and skin smooth.
> 
> 2. Gentle, relaxed lovemaking reduces your chances of suffering dermatitis, skin rashes and blemishes. The sweat produced cleanses the pores and makes your skin glow.
> ...


wow..interesting facts! Seems to be the remedy to all probz..lol


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:36 AM~14969288
> *wow..interesting facts! Seems to be the remedy to all probz..lol
> *


parece... i knew it was healthy.....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 10:19 AM~14969119
> *Hes good holding el tubo :biggrin:
> *


Your a dick .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 3 2009, 09:32 AM~14969255
> *1. Sex is a beauty treatment. Scientific tests find that when women make love they produce amounts of the hormone estrogen, which makes hair shine and skin smooth.
> 
> 2. Gentle, relaxed lovemaking reduces your chances of suffering dermatitis, skin rashes and blemishes. The sweat produced cleanses the pores and makes your skin glow.
> ...


lmfao :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Torttttttttttt


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 09:38 AM~14969302
> *Your a dick .
> *


por que? oye si al chamako le gusta el tubo, dejalo que sea feliz


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Dammm jose ur a smart ***** . LOL


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Sup Miami


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 09:42 AM~14969351
> *Dammm jose ur a smart ***** . LOL
> *


lol y?


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

flaco u remember the ***** that shot his mom on my block? swat fuckin killed him too.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

IM RIDIN TO THE STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC. THATS FUCKED UP HOW PPL BITCH BOUT NO SHOWS AND SHYT BUT EVER SINCE I CAN REMEMBA THEY BEEN ONE OF THE FEW HOLDIN IT DOWN EVERY YEAR WITH A BANGIN PICNIC.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Cupcake, Low_Ski_13, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, KING LINCOLN, LeXxTaCy, lowbikeon20z,* IIMPALAA*, DaBatRyde, STRAIGHT PIMPIN

:wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 3 2009, 09:48 AM~14969431
> *IM RIDIN TO THE STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC. THATS FUCKED UP HOW PPL BITCH BOUT NO SHOWS AND SHYT BUT EVER SINCE I CAN REMEMBA THEY BEEN ONE OF THE FEW HOLDIN IT DOWN EVERY YEAR WITH A BANGIN PICNIC.
> *


for real!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Sep 3 2009, 12:52 PM~14969473
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Cupcake, Low_Ski_13, ROLLIN LUXURY, KING LINCOLN, LeXxTaCy, lowbikeon20z, IIMPALAA, DaBatRyde, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> 
> ...


 WAS GOOD CUZ


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuzzzzzz up. My felllow. Layitlower friends


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 3 2009, 09:48 AM~14969431
> *IM RIDIN TO THE STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC. THATS FUCKED UP HOW PPL BITCH BOUT NO SHOWS AND SHYT BUT EVER SINCE I CAN REMEMBA THEY BEEN ONE OF THE FEW HOLDIN IT DOWN EVERY YEAR WITH A BANGIN PICNIC.
> *


u right foo


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

If yall aint goin to the picnic pm each other don't post it on here to make people that were going think bout not goin that aint right...ima be out there rain or shine its labor day weekend that's perfect for a big picnic and car show


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 AM~14969619
> *Wuzzzzzz up.  My felllow.  Layitlower friends
> *


u have no friends..............................jk! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:06 AM~14969668
> *u have no friends..............................jk! :biggrin:
> *


. Dat hurts


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:12 AM~14968464
> *hey ma...did u go to tb last night?
> *


Na I went home I had my son with me


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

*(sneek)georgie* *336 267 1581*
1/4 top for sale 350$ fully molded


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 10:09 AM~14969692
> *. Dat hurts
> *


:tears: 
i'm messing wit u! dont cry!


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 09:19 AM~14969119
> *Hes good holding el tubo :biggrin:
> *


And sometime he likes too stick in his ass LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Wuz up monte24 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 3 2009, 10:06 AM~14969665
> *If yall aint goin to the picnic pm each other don't post it on here to make people that were going think bout not goin that aint right...ima be out there rain or shine its labor day weekend that's perfect for a big picnic and car show
> *



i dont agree with the perfect time for a picnic due to a long weekend ppl gonna go places nd ride out this biitch so i dont agree with yuh on dat my 2 cents


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 3 2009, 10:48 AM~14969428
> *flaco u remember the ***** that shot his mom on my block? swat fuckin killed him too.
> *


That's good 4 his ass .


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

YOOO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 3 2009, 10:18 AM~14969760
> *And sometime he likes too stick in his ass LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOOKA HERE OLD FUCK LOL........ :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: hno:  :nicoderm: :rant: :werd: 


and for the regal :barf: lol jk wettttttt


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 10:29 AM~14969869
> *That's good 4 his ass .
> *



oye pa trabajar dale que hay que terminar los caros para el picnic


----------



## cuttlas86 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am holding a raffle of my business!! It is a pizzeria in Miami, FL, North Miami Beach/Aventura area. This is the opportunity to have your own business for an initial investment of $100.00. The winner will receive a full stocked restaurant with all of the working permits and licenses. You can keep it a pizzeria or do whatever you'd like with it. The pizzeria has all of the equipment needed and tools.

Currently the pizzeria is a Jerry and Joes franchise, you have the choice to keep the franchise or not to. ITS ALL UP TO YOU!!!

If you do keep the franchise they will provide you with all of the training needed for FREE!!!!!!

Don't let this opportunity pass you by
ACT FAST BEFORE THEY ALL GET SOLD OUT!!

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me or call me at 786-487-2381 or 305-957-7878 www.100dollarpizzeria.com


----------



## cuttlas86 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am holding a raffle of my business!! It is a pizzeria in Miami, FL, North Miami Beach/Aventura area. This is the opportunity to have your own business for an initial investment of $100.00. The winner will receive a full stocked restaurant with all of the working permits and licenses. You can keep it a pizzeria or do whatever you'd like with it. The pizzeria has all of the equipment needed and tools.

Currently the pizzeria is a Jerry and Joes franchise, you have the choice to keep the franchise or not to. ITS ALL UP TO YOU!!!

If you do keep the franchise they will provide you with all of the training needed for FREE!!!!!!

Don't let this opportunity pass you by
ACT FAST BEFORE THEY ALL GET SOLD OUT!!

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me or call me at 786-487-2381 or 305-957-7878 www.100dollarpizzeria.com


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Sep 3 2009, 01:13 PM~14969716
> *(sneek)georgie 336 267 1581
> 1/4 top for sale 350$ fully molded
> 
> ...



NICCEE


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 3 2009, 11:33 AM~14969909
> *oye pa trabajar dale que hay que terminar los caros para el picnic
> *


I know I'm dieing 2 get outa work


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Sep 3 2009, 11:13 AM~14969716
> *(sneek)georgie 336 267 1581
> 1/4 top for sale 350$ fully molded
> 
> ...


Dammmmm that's an ugly lac . Lmao what's the deal bitch


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

the way i see it is that for some people it was a good idea that the picnic was being done on a long weekend especially the ones coming from out of town like me and for others it was a bad idea cus they're going out of town so for those of ya'll going to the picnic good and for those not going as well really is your choice wheather you wanna go or not aint nobody forcing nobody and hopefully for the one's going like me will have a good time and for the one's not going hope ya'll have a great time where ever ya'll go and that is my 2 sense in this subject!!! peace out and errbody have a safe and fun long weekend


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up flacooooo. Roly te las esta pasando. Con tu amigo alexander


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

For sale









http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1356790646.html


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 12:01 PM~14970153
> *the way i see it is that for some people is was a good idea that the picnic was being done on a long weekend especially the ones coming from out of town like me and for others it was a bad idea cus they're going out of town so for those of ya'll going to the picnic good and for those not going as well really is your choice wheather you wanna go or not aint nobody forcing nobody and hopefully for the one's going like me will have a good time and for the one's not going hope ya'll have a great time were ever ya'll go and that is my 2 sense in this subject!!! peace out and errbody have a safe and fun long weekend
> *


Shit I hope Alote of people go every1 in the club donated money 2 make this happen so every1 can have a good time . And we ordered Alote of food so every1 can eat .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 12:04 PM~14970176
> *Wuz up flacooooo.  Roly te las esta pasando. Con tu amigo alexander
> *


Dimelo pimp . I'm here counting the hours 2 get the fuk outta here .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Im on the same tip


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike i seeeeeeeeeeeeeee you


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 11:13 AM~14970262
> *Shit I hope Alote of people go every1 in the club donated money 2 make this happen so every1 can have a good time . And we ordered Alote of food so every1 can eat .
> *


i hope so


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 04 IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 11:22 AM~14970353
> *i hope so
> *


i know there out of town people coming even dem firme estilo boys might come down they told me they was gonna try to make it down


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, GbodyonD's, I G0T DAT, *monte24*, *plenty money regal*, CNA CUSTOMZ, lalo22, *99 LINCOLN*, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ*





Wut Up!!!! WHERES THE LEXXXX ATTTTT 

UGLY DESIRES WUTZ UP


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 3 2009, 11:34 AM~14970481
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, GbodyonD's, I G0T DAT, monte24, plenty money regal, CNA CUSTOMZ, lalo22, 99 LINCOLN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> Wut Up!!!! WHERES THE LEXXXX ATTTTT
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 3 2009, 11:34 AM~14970481
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, GbodyonD's, I G0T DAT, monte24, plenty money regal, CNA CUSTOMZ, lalo22, 99 LINCOLN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> Wut Up!!!! WHERES THE LEXXXX ATTTTT
> ...


She prob sold out and went to the real miami fest :biggrin: Jk


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 3 2009, 11:34 AM~14970481
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, GbodyonD's, I G0T DAT, monte24, plenty money regal, CNA CUSTOMZ, lalo22, 99 LINCOLN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> Wut Up!!!! WHERES THE LEXXXX ATTTTT
> ...


DAMNNN... U MISSED ME, HUH?!?! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 11:42 AM~14970558
> *She prob sold out and went to the real miami fest :biggrin:        Jk
> *




HHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA! NO...... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

INKSTINCT003, CNA CUSTOMZ...WHAT'S UP?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ahhhhhh okkk just checkin. And nooooooo we. Dont misssss you.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jk. But u have been pretty quite today. Se ve que esta trabajando


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, INKSTINCT003 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 3 2009, 11:34 AM~14970481
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, GbodyonD's, I G0T DAT, monte24, plenty money regal, CNA CUSTOMZ, lalo22, 99 LINCOLN, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> Wut Up!!!! WHERES THE LEXXXX ATTTTT
> ...


Wuts poppin lowriderwithnogame305!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

sucio138, INKSTINCT003


:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 07:51 AM~14968286
> *dammm you too i guess this picnic aint gone be what errbody thinks it was gone be. Fuck it what can you do they chose the wrong weekend to do it i guess and all that money they're spending on it de madre!!!
> *


ive been telling laz that shit since the date was set.. its labor day weekend alot of ppl going to be doing things at the beach and shit...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

IMA BE THERE STILL GOT SUN AND MONDAY TO PARTY ..HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER IMPROVES THOUGHT ITS RAININ BUCKETS DOWN HERE IN CUTLER RIGDE....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 11:01 AM~14970153
> *the way i see it is that for some people it was a good idea that the picnic was being done on a long weekend especially the ones coming from out of town like me and for others it was a bad idea cus they're going out of town so for those of ya'll going to the picnic good and for those not going as well really is your choice wheather you wanna go or not aint nobody forcing nobody and hopefully for the one's going like me will have a good time and for the one's not going hope ya'll have a great time where ever ya'll go and that is my 2 sense in this subject!!! peace out and errbody have a safe and fun long weekend
> *


your right but alot of ppl have rituals every year this weekend.i want to be there but not sure if i'll be able to make it. straight pimpin *always* throws a banging party. if i dont make it i hope ya boys have a shit load of fun for me :biggrin: and be safe though


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S...CCE FATBOY pump 2 1/4 BLOCK 1/2 IN. PORTS $125 7864470197 Q1


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 04 IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 3 2009, 11:52 AM~14970636
> *Jk.  But u have been pretty quite today. Se ve que esta trabajando
> *


YUP...SURE AM :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 3 2009, 11:52 AM~14970639
> *LeXxTaCy, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY...HOW'S IT GOING?!? :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 3 2009, 03:43 PM~14971076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 3 2009, 12:29 PM~14970963
> *your right but alot of ppl have rituals every year this weekend.i want to be there but not sure if i'll be able to make it. straight pimpin always throws a banging party. if i dont make it i hope ya boys have a shit load of fun for me  :biggrin: and be safe though
> *


oh trust me i understand what you're saying it understandable people choose other things to do and thats why i said if people wanna go its cool and if they dont its cool too you know no hard feelings its all good in the hood brotha you feel me


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye balla quien balla we still gonna have trememda pachanga everyone knows that there more then welcome to come 
music
food/dinks
u know and for those that are goin for sure lets have a great party out there


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this Saturday come and join us















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:34 PM~14961428
> *u know some times u have to give to receive and if u don't show love ur not gonna get it back u know and i feel dem boys for not wanting to go or if they have stuff to du .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEA ITS TRUE...BUT SUMTIMES YOU GOTTA BE dHA BiGGER pERSOn AND mAKE ppL LooK STuPID...nOT DO dHA SAMe SHit DEY DO 2 u!!! FEEL mE!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 3 2009, 12:43 PM~14971076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WILL BE THERE *


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 3 2009, 10:06 AM~14969665
> *If yall aint goin to the picnic pm each other don't post it on here to make people that were going think bout not goin that aint right...ima be out there rain or shine its labor day weekend that's perfect for a big picnic and car show
> *



Im SAYeN DOee!!! :thumbsup: I HeARD DHAT!!! & DAS TRU 2!! N ill B tHURR RAIN oR SHiNE 2!!!

AnD WHAAAAA!!!! LOL....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ELEGANCECC96 Str8PiMpInReBeka
:h5: :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 09:00 AM~14968949
> *O yea so we where doin it 2gether ? Lmao
> *



LmFAOOOO!!! U GoN gET SLAPPED FLACO!!! LOL.. ACTUALLY TWAKKED!!!! :twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:

AND U nOT GOnNA nOEE WHa HiTCHU :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:

U GoNNA BE LiKE DIS nO REBECCA pLZ :worship::worship::worship::worship:

I WOnT DO iT AGAin!!! :nono:hno::nono::banghead::banghead:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 3 2009, 02:48 PM~14971792
> *LmFAOOOO!!! U GoN gET SLAPPED FLACO!!! LOL.. ACTUALLY TWAKKED!!!! :twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:
> 
> AND U nOT GOnNA nOEE WHa HiTCHU :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
> ...


LMFAO . DEPINGA. U KNOW IM AN :angel:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Born 2 Die,
ANY LUCK WITH THAT JOB ?????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 01:55 PM~14971845
> *Born 2 Die,
> ANY LUCK WITH THAT JOB ?????
> *


naw ma ***** they told me that to wait that i should get a call on the next few days u know how that goes


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 3 2009, 02:57 PM~14971866
> *naw ma ***** they told me that to wait that i should get a call on the next few days u know how that goes
> *


DE PINGA


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dimelo flaco, monte24s!!!! Its been a frustrating day :uh:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 3 2009, 03:01 PM~14971902
> *Dimelo flaco, monte24s!!!! Its been a frustrating day :uh:
> *


dimelo ...... come thru *****


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

yEs he wiLL ALSO b There 2!!! lol....











teLLin errYbOdy str8 pimPin nIgguuuuh!! fukk dha Otha syD!!! lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 3 2009, 01:03 PM~14971297
> *oh trust me i understand what you're saying it understandable people choose other things to do and thats why i said if people wanna go its cool and if they dont its cool too you know no hard feelings its all good in the hood brotha you feel me
> *


none at all homie we all good! even though laz is a lil hoe! lol


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD,


YA TU SABE... LOOK WHO HERE!! 
HOW WIERD..:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 01:46 PM~14970016
> *Dammmmm that's an ugly lac . Lmao what's the deal bitch
> *


high cutey pie i miss you fuqkers im dieing up here!!!!!!!!!!
im in a town with broke ass people!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 3 2009, 02:17 PM~14972061
> *none at all homie we all good!  even though laz is a lil hoe! lol
> *


oye tu sherna que bola yo dolphins play 2night final game off the preseason :biggrin: :biggrin: que bola wats new oye t bound tomorrow


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 3 2009, 02:21 PM~14972110
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD,
> YA TU SABE... LOOK WHO HERE!!
> HOW WIERD..:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BITCH I JUST GOT ON NOW HANDLIN BUSINESS UNLIKE U...... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 3 2009, 05:26 PM~14972165
> *BITCH I JUST GOT ON NOW HANDLIN BUSINESS UNLIKE U...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WOW YOUR SO IMPORTANT.... NOW....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOUNDS OF REVENGE, FLACO, BORN TO DIE EVERYBDY WATS GOOD.... :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 3 2009, 02:27 PM~14972181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WOW YOUR SO IMPORTANT.... NOW....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I AM A BUSINESS MAN...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 3 2009, 05:29 PM~14972204
> *I AM A BUSINESS MAN...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 3 2009, 02:23 PM~14972129
> *oye tu sherna que bola yo dolphins play 2night final game off the preseason  :biggrin:  :biggrin: que bola wats new oye t bound tomorrow
> *


fuck yea and yes wen u going to help???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 3 2009, 02:31 PM~14972238
> *fuck yea and yes wen u going to help???
> *


2morrow tenprano :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 3 2009, 12:43 PM~14971076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i havent seen the corona shipment yet??


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 04 IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 3 2009, 02:31 PM~14972238
> *fuck yea and yes wen u going to help???
> *


2morrow tenprano :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 3 2009, 02:44 PM~14972357
> *2morrow tenprano  :biggrin:
> *


u sure?


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Sep 3 2009, 02:43 PM~14972338
> *i havent seen the corona shipment yet??
> *



U didn't look good enough inside the office last nite :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 3 2009, 02:50 PM~14972429
> *U didn't look good enough inside the office last nite  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 2 2009, 02:33 PM~14960331
> *anybody got a set of these lookin for a set of these wheels i have 2 but if u have complete set let me know
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah,  ROLLIN TITO
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 3 2009, 02:59 PM~14972562
> *caprice ridah,  ROLLIN TITO
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup man!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WERE MY SECOND II NONE ****** AT....


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

>


[/quote]

 damn where she at


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Sep 2 2009, 07:07 PM~14963407
> *where my boys at    uffin:
> *


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

FOR SALE 
1987 MONTE CARLO SS 
$4500 OBO

PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Sep 3 2009, 06:41 PM~14972982
> *FOR SALE
> 1987 MONTE CARLO SS
> $4500 OBO
> ...



BITCH LOOKS CLEANNNN


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

damn where she at
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 3 2009, 04:43 PM~14972996
> *BITCH LOOKS CLEANNNN
> *



thanks homie


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN THIS SHIT DEAD WASSA FLACO


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 04 IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

its gordo whats good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, monte24,ELEGANCECC96 :wave: :wave: :wave::wave: familia que bola wats new in the hood


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats good sickasslincoln, born?!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 3 2009, 05:02 PM~14973824
> *Whats good sickasslincoln, born?!
> *


chillin ma ***** about to see dem dolphins wup tha saints


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 3 2009, 08:02 PM~14973824
> *Whats good sickasslincoln, born?!
> *


what they doin gordo...


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

KING LINCOLN, STRAIGHT PIMPIN :nicoderm:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 3 2009, 05:04 PM~14973843
> *chillin ma ***** about to see dem dolphins wup tha saints
> *


WERE THEY PLAYING THE DOLPHIN GM FOOL WAT CHANEL


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 3 2009, 06:32 PM~14974126
> *WERE THEY PLAYING THE DOLPHIN GM FOOL WAT CHANEL
> *



ITS ON CBS CHANNEL 4


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

wussup with smith and that 1 handed interception! that was nice!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 3 2009, 05:14 PM~14973949
> *KING LINCOLN, STRAIGHT PIMPIN :nicoderm:
> *


k vuelta  :420:


----------



## XtReMe FrOm HeLL (Aug 8, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL, 427 deille, 4RMDABOTTOM305, *GuCCidOuTChEvY*, miaryder05, *sickassscion*, 95rangeron14z, bigchevysandbusas, ORLANDO I, CNA CUSTOMZ


whuttup


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

1 TIME FOR THE FINS


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XtReMe FrOm HeLL_@Sep 3 2009, 08:37 PM~14974160
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: XtReMe FrOm HeLL, 427 deille, 4RMDABOTTOM305, GuCCidOuTChEvY, miaryder05, sickassscion, 95rangeron14z, bigchevysandbusas, ORLANDO I, CNA CUSTOMZ
> whuttup
> *



SUP HOMIE ....DAMN CAMARILLO ALMOST HAD THAT SHIT


----------



## 427 deille (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Mar 29 2008, 07:27 AM~10282723
> *
> 1979 CADILLAC DEVILLE 4 DOOR
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

COBBS IS MAKIN IT REAL HARD FOR HILLARD....DOLPHINS 10 SIANTS 0


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

The dolphins are fuckin awesome! :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

But wut im really lookin foward 2 is the Canes vs Seminoles on monday.. Fuck yeah! I hate the seminoles :nono: I <3 the Canes :biggrin: that's the first game of the season its great!!

I love them Miami teams whether its the Dolphins, Canes, or the Heat!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

uffin: wuz up room


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

What time and what channel is the CANES AND SEMINOES playing on.....
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

THREE 15'S CVR BRANDNEW WITH THERE BOX $300 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

caddyboy, i c u ma ***** u ready for sat.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14976288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

SET OF 15 INCH WIRES WITH TIRES KNOCK OFFS ALL CHROME $200 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

COMLETE SET OF OMEGA TRAIN HORNS AIR TANK COMPRESOR $150 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

damm cuz u selling everything no te venda a ti mismo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

DAM I MIZZ MY OLD LAC


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

MY 1ST LAC BEUTYFULL :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE IT


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 28 2005, 04:31 PM~2789075
> *
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

MIAMI SWANGIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this bitch is clean


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

FUK IT RAIN OR SHINE BLVD ACES WILL BE REPRESENTING @ DA STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC.......... :biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 4 2009, 04:51 AM~14978552
> *FUK IT RAIN OR SHINE BLVD ACES WILL BE REPRESENTING @ DA STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC.......... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hangout. 2 nite. Any body ridein


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Plenty money u goin?


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:53 PM~14976847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CRUISE COMING SOON!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 3 2009, 01:52 PM~14971823
> *LMFAO . DEPINGA.  U KNOW IM AN :angel:
> *


par de cochinos lmao :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes sir and u :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 3 2009, 01:48 PM~14971792
> *LmFAOOOO!!! U GoN gET SLAPPED FLACO!!! LOL.. ACTUALLY TWAKKED!!!! :twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:
> 
> AND U nOT GOnNA nOEE WHa HiTCHU :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
> ...


cochinos lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 4 2009, 05:57 AM~14978739
> *Yes sir and u  :cheesy:
> *



si lo dejan salir :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yo no me llamo. Alex


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 4 2009, 06:19 AM~14978842
> *Yo no me llamo. Alex
> *



DAM RIGHT UR NOT ALEX CUZ ALEX DOSENT HAVE TO WAIT TILL BOUT 10:30 FOR PERMISSION LOL :machinegun::biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

KE BOLA ALEX, LEXXTACY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 06:29 AM~14978890
> *KE BOLA ALEX, LEXXTACY
> *


what's poppin'?!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 09:31 AM~14978899
> *what's poppin'?!
> *


AT WORK BORED LOL. WEEKENDS GUNNA BE GOOD. 2DAY CNA CUSTOMZ TOMORROW STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC. THE BEEACH AFTER LOL CANT WAIT TILL GETOUTTA WORK


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 06:35 AM~14978920
> *AT WORK BORED LOL. WEEKENDS GUNNA BE GOOD. 2DAY CNA CUSTOMZ TOMORROW STR8 PIMPIN PICNIC. THE BEEACH AFTER LOL CANT WAIT TILL GETOUTTA WORK
> *


tell me about it :biggrin: looking forward to the looooooong weekend!


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

TONIGHT IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 09:38 AM~14978933
> *tell me about it :biggrin: looking forward to the looooooong weekend!
> *


YUP ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 06:44 AM~14978965
> *YUP ME 2  :biggrin:
> *


so u going to cna customz hangout?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 09:51 AM~14979006
> *so u going to cna customz hangout?
> *


YEA IM RIDIN. TRYNA GET MOTIVATED TO BUILD ANOTHER LO LO. LOL


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 06:24 AM~14978865
> *DAM RIGHT UR NOT ALEX CUZ ALEX DOSENT HAVE TO WAIT TILL BOUT 10:30 FOR PERMISSION LOL  :machinegun::biggrin:
> *


I DoNt Need perMission iam not Robert soto homie :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 3 2009, 09:13 PM~14976322
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: DAS WUZZUP!!!! :biggrin: :yes: 

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WATS GOOD EVERYBDY :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE 90LAC BACK BUMPER KIT I NEED IT...PM ME LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuz up pplz? 

Monte ugly tengo algo que contarte pipo llamame cuando no estas botando basura..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, MRZ. LADY DESIRE........ :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 4 2009, 07:20 AM~14979166
> *Wuz up pplz?
> 
> Monte ugly tengo algo que contarte pipo llamame cuando no estas botando basura..
> *


what's good, mami? u going to cna customz hangout 2nite?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

damm lexx left us for the other miami fest yeah i seen you there you're busted lol.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

JD wat up fool what you doing up in here so early ***** lol oye imma hit you up later remember fool like 530


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 4 2009, 07:31 AM~14979242
> *damm lexx left us for the other miami fest yeah i seen you there you're busted lol.
> *


lol...looks like SUMBODY is stalking me...lol! jk :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Missing From:	NE 2nd Avenue & 79th Street, Miami, FL
Missing Date:	9/3/2009 12:00 AM

Contact:	Miami Police Department
305-579-3449

Circumstances:	Daniel was last seen in the area of NE 2nd Avenue and 79th Street, wearing a dark blue Basketball jersey and blue shorts. He was last seen in the company of Victamise Sinor, a black female, 24 years old, 5 feet 7 inches tall, 160 lbs., black eyes and hair. They were last seen traveling in an older model black Toyota Camry, unknown tag number.


Missing Child

Name: Daniel Auguste
Hair Color: Black	Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Black	Age: 2
Height: 2'5	Weight: 60
Gender: Male
Description: Wearing a dark blue basketball jersey and blue shorts

Suspect

Name: Victamise Sinor
Hair Color: Black	Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Black	Age: 24
Height: 5'7	Weight: 160 lbs.
Gender: Female

Vehicle Information
Make: Toyota	Model: Camry
Color: Black
Description: Older model, unknown tag number


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 4 2009, 07:32 AM~14979246
> *JD wat up fool what you doing up in here so early ***** lol oye imma hit you up later remember fool like 530
> *


YEA ***** FO SURE..... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 07:36 AM~14979265
> *lol...looks like SUMBODY is stalking me...lol! jk :biggrin:
> *


ah hell naw lmao see what had happen was!!!! lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 4 2009, 07:40 AM~14979283
> *ah hell naw lmao see what had happen was!!!! lmao
> *


lol...go ahead...explain...

u were cheating on miami fest, as well...pahtna!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 07:41 AM~14979289
> *lol...go ahead...explain...
> 
> u were cheating on miami fest, as well...pahtna!
> *


who me naw neva lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 4 2009, 07:50 AM~14979344
> *who me naw neva lol
> *


lol...uh huh... :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

cna customz, lowridergame305...how r u fellas?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 4 2009, 07:20 AM~14979169
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, MRZ. LADY DESIRE........ :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey Pastor JD lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Monte 24 did give u permission to go out today


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 07:23 AM~14979186
> *what's good, mami? u going to cna customz hangout 2nite?
> *


Yea we might go 2nite.. Atleast 4 awhile.. Well that's if Brian works 2morrow cuz if he don't work 2morro then we leave 2 the keys 2nite..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 06:29 AM~14978890
> *KE BOLA ALEX, LEXXTACY
> *


 sup chico u mia *****


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 4 2009, 07:00 AM~14979052
> *I DoNt Need perMission iam not Robert soto homie :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 OYE ESTAS TIRANDO DURO!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 07:56 AM~14979384
> *cna customz, lowridergame305...how r u fellas?
> *



WE GOOD SUP WITH YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good morning/good afternoon my fellow lay it lowers!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 4 2009, 08:07 AM~14979459
> *Monte 24 did give u permission to go out today
> *


:rofl:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

U know how it's works with robert if she tell him he can't go he ain't. Going


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 11:21 AM~14979535
> *WE GOOD SUP WITH YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


excited about the looooooooong weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 4 2009, 11:22 AM~14979543
> *Good morning/good afternoon my fellow lay it lowers!! :biggrin:
> *


hello! how r ya?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam almost 300 im less than a month in miami fest


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 4 2009, 08:24 AM~14979560
> *U know how it's works with robert if she tell him he can't go he ain't. Going
> *



HERES A SAMPLE 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 08:32 AM~14979611
> *hello! how r ya?
> *


Hey girl whats up?! Could be better :uh:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Oyyee se la estan pasando!! Dejen el amigo mio tranquilo.. :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 08:34 AM~14979621
> *HERES A SAMPLE
> 
> 
> ...


when was the last timeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu went on a date with a gurl :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 4 2009, 11:36 AM~14979631
> *Hey girl whats up?! Could be better :uh:
> *


counting down the hours til i leave work...6hrs and 20 minute..


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 4 2009, 11:40 AM~14979660
> *WATS UP MIAMI
> *


SUP?! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MONTE 24 ESTAS TIRANDO DURO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 4 2009, 08:40 AM~14979656
> *when was the last timeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  went on a date with a gurl :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


dam dats a cold one de pinga ya'll put him out there and on layitlow conooooooooooo lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 08:34 AM~14979621
> *HERES A SAMPLE
> 
> 
> ...


yea that tru he has to let  :cheesy: her drive the monte or he can't go


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

AQUI HREADING DA GOSSIP


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i just talked to roly he cant go he has to clean la casa y lavar ropa


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

CONO LA COSA ESTA SERIA COOOOONNNNNNNOOOOOOOO


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 4 2009, 08:40 AM~14979656
> *when was the last timeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  went on a date with a gurl :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


Oooooouuuuuuccccccccchhhhhhhhh!!! Aaaayyy mmmmaaaaaaammmmmmaaaaa


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 11:12 AM~14979491
> *sup chico u mia *****
> *


lol yea cuz been workin tryna get ma money right. been successfull so far but ill jump back in tha game soon cuz. miss this shyt well be ridin like ol times primo :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 4 2009, 08:43 AM~14979681
> *Oooooouuuuuuccccccccchhhhhhhhh!!! Aaaayyy mmmmaaaaaaammmmmmaaaaa
> *


te las esta pasando


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

NO LOS TRES SE LA PASARON LAGO RATO


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 08:40 AM~14979659
> *counting down the hours til i leave work...6hrs and 20 minute..
> *


Lol, i know that feeling


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 4 2009, 11:45 AM~14979697
> *Lol, i know that feeling
> *


there is not a day that i don't count down the hours til i leave this slooooooooowwww ass job... wak!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Preparate monte, que lo que te espera no es facil :cheesy:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MONTE ANSWER DA QUESTION DID U GET PERMISSION ALREADY TO GO TO DA HANGOUT?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 08:47 AM~14979707
> *there is not a day that i don't count down the hours til i leave this slooooooooowwww ass job... wak!
> *


Aaaahhh good ol paradise :cheesy:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good Morning Miami.....!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

yes sir i did i will b there


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 4 2009, 08:42 AM~14979675
> *i just talked to roly he cant go he has  to clean la casa  y lavar ropa
> *


Ya que u want too talk shit who the one that's cleans bath rooms and she tell u what too do sucka :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14979737
> *Good Morning Miami.....!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: MORNING LOL


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

ROLY Y U GOTTA PUT HIM OUT THERE LIKE DAT U DO KNOW DA TRUTH HURTS HE MIGHT GET SENTIMENTAL NOW.....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 4 2009, 11:49 AM~14979726
> *MONTE ANSWER DA QUESTION DID U GET PERMISSION ALREADY TO GO TO DA HANGOUT?????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 4 2009, 08:50 AM~14979743
> *Ya que u want too talk shit who the one that's  cleans bath rooms and she tell u what too do sucka :biggrin:
> *


dats meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ur right :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 4 2009, 08:49 AM~14979726
> *MONTE ANSWER DA QUESTION DID U GET PERMISSION ALREADY TO GO TO DA HANGOUT?????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


She has too drive one of the cars or not he go :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

implants? 


> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 4 2009, 10:50 AM~14979737
> *Good Morning Miami.....!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 4 2009, 08:52 AM~14979758
> *She has too drive one of the cars or not he go  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

goooood bye my friends


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 4 2009, 08:50 AM~14979737
> *Good Morning Miami.....!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM QUE TETASCREYENDO LOL LUNCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 4 2009, 08:55 AM~14979778
> *goooood bye my friends
> *


SEE PLENTY MONEY HES HURT NOW


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk he just call me and I just caused a fight :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 4 2009, 08:57 AM~14979787
> *Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk he just call me and I just caused a fight  :biggrin:
> *


NICE ONE


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 4 2009, 08:56 AM~14979783
> *SEE PLENTY MONEY HES HURT NOW
> *


Yea the truth hurts


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

they put me in time out


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mr grumpy u takein el cadilac 2 dai?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 4 2009, 09:02 AM~14979812
> *mr grumpy u takein el cadilac 2 dai?
> *


YEA N IM DRIVING IT TOO LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, caddyboy,, monte24,ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ROLLIN LUXURY,Str8PiMpInReBeka,Who Productions

Yo que bola :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 4 2009, 09:05 AM~14979830
> *MR.GRUMPY, caddyboy,, monte24,ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> Yo que bola  :wave:
> *


WATS GOOD


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 4 2009, 09:05 AM~14979834
> *WATS GOOD
> *


chilling ma ***** aqui esperando a la pachanga from 2night :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 4 2009, 09:06 AM~14979842
> *chilling ma ***** aqui esperando a la pachanga from 2night  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


2NIGHT ????


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 4 2009, 09:05 AM~14979830
> *MR.GRUMPY, caddyboy,, monte24,ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ROLLIN LUXURY,Str8PiMpInReBeka,Who Productions
> 
> Yo que bola  :wave:
> *



que bolaaaaaaaaaa!!! u Ready Fo 2Morr???!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14979856
> *que bolaaaaaaaaaa!!! u Ready Fo 2Morr???!!!
> *


RAIN OR SHINE MY LAC WILL BE THERE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wat they do pimpin


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

OLD SKOOL PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 4 2009, 08:40 AM~14979656
> *when was the last timeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  went on a date with a gurl :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *



PAPA IVE BEEN ON PLENTY FOR YOUR INFORMATION BUT ATLEAST I CAN GO OUT WITH OUT HAVING TO HAVE A DRILL SARGENT HAVING YOU ON POINT LOL YAAAAA


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 4 2009, 12:05 PM~14979830
> *MR.GRUMPY, caddyboy,, monte24,ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ROLLIN LUXURY,Str8PiMpInReBeka,Who Productions
> 
> Yo que bola  :wave:
> *


WAS GOOD CUZ.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 4 2009, 09:05 AM~14979830
> *MR.GRUMPY, caddyboy,, monte24,ELEGANCECC96, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ROLLIN LUXURY,Str8PiMpInReBeka,Who Productions
> 
> Yo que bola  :wave:
> *


oye que bola


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: INKSTINCT003, MR.GRUMPY, lalo22, LeXxTaCy, Who Productions, Lowridergame305, ROLLIN LUXURY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, CNA CUSTOMZ, caddyboy, ninty6 lincoln, plenty money regal, Born 2 Die
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good with you dre..? i got your message...im ready whenever you are....!


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

TONIGHT IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....

THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE 

FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14979856
> *que bolaaaaaaaaaa!!! u Ready Fo 2Morr???!!!
> *


hell yea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC+Sep 4 2009, 09:13 AM~14979899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin aqui waitin just one day away :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

U WILL SEE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 4 2009, 09:18 AM~14979933
> *whats good with you dre..? i got your message...im ready whenever you are....!
> *


KOOL , ILL HIT YOU UP. SO I COULD GET SOME OF THEM PICS YOU TOOK LAST TIME TOO....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 4 2009, 09:17 AM~14979925
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: INKSTINCT003, MR.GRUMPY, lalo22, LeXxTaCy, Who Productions, Lowridergame305, ROLLIN LUXURY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, CNA CUSTOMZ, caddyboy, ninty6 lincoln, plenty money regal, Born 2 Die
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 4 2009, 12:20 PM~14979949
> *chillin aqui waitin just one day away  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YUHP U RIDIN TO THA CNA 1 TODAY?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 09:28 AM~14980013
> *YUHP U RIDIN TO THA CNA 1 TODAY?
> *


yea ill b out there 2night


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ridin' around middle finger in the air....... oops sup ya'll


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

SNEAK PEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 4 2009, 10:02 AM~14980260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO SAID STRAIGHT PIMPIN ANT HAD NO LOWRIDERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sucio i got to holla at u to see if u got something im in need of..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Oye grumpy andas perdido ya no me hablas coño lol.. Wuts good?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, *L_NEGRO*, MsRedRum, LeXxTaCy


COÑOOOOO LA NEGRAS ONLINE LOL :biggrin: IM DA KING!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 4 2009, 11:07 AM~14980744
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

damn...this is dead 2day


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 02:14 PM~14980814
> *damn...this is dead 2day
> *


 :werd: thats why im :420: :420: :420: :420: bout to go 2 flannigans for my friday ritual.... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 4 2009, 02:28 PM~14980892
> *:werd: thats why im  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420: bout to go 2 flannigans for my friday ritual.... :biggrin:
> *


lucky u.... i have to sit here for another 3 and a half hours! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:53 PM~14976847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



there goes fatboys car hopping nice biggest pic on the page


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 02:32 PM~14980912
> *lucky u.... i have to sit here for another 3 and a half hours! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


ill save u some dolphin fingers :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 4 2009, 02:35 PM~14980935
> *ill save u some dolphin fingers :biggrin:
> *


yeaaaaa riiiiite! bring em here to my job!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

oye STRAIGHT PIMPIN..... que bola!?!?!?!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

HOWS RIDIN TO THE CNA HANGOUT TONITE???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 4 2009, 02:53 PM~14981117
> *HOWS RIDIN TO THE CNA HANGOUT TONITE???
> *


i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

COMO SIEMPRE DIS BIITCH DEAD CUZ LEXXX IN HEAHH LOL HEY LEX YOU NEED AIM


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ONE TIME FOR DEM CNA BOYZ FOR THE HANGOUT TONIGHT


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 02:59 PM~14981192
> *COMO SIEMPRE DIS BIITCH DEAD CUZ LEXXX IN HEAHH LOL HEY LEX YOU NEED AIM
> *


nah, they blocked that shit here! and they blocked all of the proxies...how the fuk do i unblock shit?!?!  :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Sep 3 2009, 01:13 PM~14969716
> *(sneek)georgie 336 267 1581
> 1/4 top for sale 350$ fully molded
> 
> ...


sne*e*k peak.



















:0


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 11:54 AM~14981137
> *i'll be there :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:01 PM~14981213
> *nah, they blocked that shit here! and they blocked all of the proxies...how the fuk do i unblock shit?!?!   :dunno:
> *



GOOD QUESTION CAN U ATLEAST GO TO AIM CUZ THEY GOT AIM EXPRESS ONLINE U DONT EVEN NEED TO DOWNLOAD IT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 12:03 PM~14981233
> *sneek peak.
> 
> 
> ...



UH OH DIS BIITCH GONE BE A BAD ONE AND MIAMI BUILT


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 03:04 PM~14981247
> *GOOD QUESTION CAN U ATLEAST GO TO AIM CUZ THEY GOT AIM EXPRESS ONLINE U DONT EVEN NEED TO DOWNLOAD IT
> *


ummmmmmm....i can use yahoo....


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 11:59 AM~14981199
> *ONE TIME FOR DEM CNA BOYZ FOR THE HANGOUT TONIGHT
> *


 IT GOES DOWN EVERY 1ST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 4 2009, 03:06 PM~14981267
> *IT GOES DOWN EVERY 1ST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: looking forward to it...last time i went, the cops had everyone leave. that would have been my 1st time... but 2nite will be. :biggrin:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

TONIGHT IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....
THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD, CORONAS & HEINEKEN FOR THE GUYS, SMIRNOFF FOR THE FEMALES ( THIS MEANS YOU LEXXTACY :biggrin: )


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 03:05 PM~14981256
> *UH OH DIS BIITCH GONE BE A BAD ONE AND MIAMI BUILT
> *


Technically, half Miami built, then moved to North Carolina....lol


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:08 PM~14981279
> *:thumbsup: looking forward to it...last time i went, the cops had everyone leave. that would have been my 1st time... but 2nite will be. :biggrin:
> *


yea da cops said there were too many ppl there, u showed up late that nite but don't worry I saved u a trip to the gas station for the smirnoff this time :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 4 2009, 03:15 PM~14981343
> *yea da cops said there were too many ppl there, u showed up late that nite but don't worry I saved u a trip to the gas station for the smirnoff  this time :biggrin:
> *


lol.ok ok...sounds good :biggrin: i think ima bring me sum tequila or vodka tho... :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 01:03 PM~14981233
> *sneek peak.
> 
> 
> ...


you have destroyed that car...........


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 4 2009, 03:34 PM~14981481
> *you have destroyed that car...........
> *


 :uh: :nono:
GIVE PROPS UNTIL PROJECT IS COMPLETE THEN U CAN VOICE IT.....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 12:37 PM~14981508
> *:uh: :nono:
> GIVE PROPS UNTIL PROJECT IS COMPLETE THEN U CAN VOICE IT.....
> *


x2


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 03:37 PM~14981508
> *:uh: :nono:
> GIVE PROPS UNTIL PROJECT IS COMPLETE THEN U CAN VOICE IT.....
> *


that guy is a hater....don't worry about him. he always has sum mean, disrespectful shit to say...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 4 2009, 12:34 PM~14981481
> *you have destroyed that car...........
> *


Um yea the car is still not done so u shouldn't critize it until the car is completely done.. Nd why r u in here again? Didn't u make ur own polk county fest?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 4 2009, 03:42 PM~14981552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lightning tetas...lol


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:20 PM~14981373
> *lol.ok ok...sounds good :biggrin: i think ima bring me sum tequila or vodka tho... :biggrin:
> *


U can never go wrong with greygoose and redbull....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:43 PM~14981560
> *lightning tetas...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that is true


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 4 2009, 03:45 PM~14981591
> *U can never go wrong with greygoose and redbull....
> *


actually...i have absolute and orange juice....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:05 PM~14981260
> *ummmmmmm....i can use yahoo....
> *


 WHATS DEE EMAIL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Sep 4 2009, 03:46 PM~14981598
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: that is true
> *


lol!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 12:11 PM~14981306
> *Technically, half Miami built, then moved to North Carolina....lol
> *




GOTCHAA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 4 2009, 03:47 PM~14981606
> *WHATS DEE EMAIL
> *


lexi122785 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

oye who...what's poppin'?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 4 2009, 11:28 AM~14980892
> *:werd: thats why im  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420: bout to go 2 flannigans for my friday ritual.... :biggrin:
> *


Singao,tu no envitas  :cheesy:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 4 2009, 12:34 PM~14981481
> *you have destroyed that car...........
> *


ALWAYS TALKING MAD SHIT. POLK COUNTYS CARS ARE DESTROYED JUST LIKE URS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 4 2009, 01:10 PM~14981897
> *ALWAYS TALKING MAD SHIT. POLK COUNTYS CARS ARE DESTROYED JUST LIKE URS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Sep 4 2009, 03:40 PM~14981528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN STARRIN AT THAT SH*T THEY LOOK LIKE CHINESE STRESS BALLS


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 12:03 PM~14981233
> *sneek peak.
> 
> 
> ...


A la gran puta :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

que la verga, singao :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 01:29 PM~14982121
> *que la verga, singao :biggrin:
> *


que la verga loca.....ponte a trabajar.....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 4 2009, 04:33 PM~14982157
> *que la verga loca.....ponte a trabajar.....
> *


i am working...on lay-it-low! :biggrin: u need to get to work..slackerrr


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 01:35 PM~14982168
> *i am working...on lay-it-low!  :biggrin: u need to get to work..slackerrr
> *


ima tell







to get a lay it low account :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 4 2009, 04:41 PM~14982225
> *ima
> 
> 
> ...


lmao....yeaaaaaa riiiiiteeee! i would love to see that!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Que la verga LOCO---- the 2 biggest slackerrrz :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 02:49 PM~14982286
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Que la verga LOCO---- the 2 biggest slackerrrz :biggrin:
> *


Us? Never we stay on the grind


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 4 2009, 04:52 PM~14982313
> *Us? Never we stay on the grind
> *


hahahahahahahahaaaaaa....yea rite! oye, u going to CNA Customz hangout 2nite, flaco taco?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

i'm leaving work early 2day...30 minutes early...woohoo..lmao!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 01:55 PM~14982334
> *hahahahahahahahaaaaaa....yea rite! oye, u going to CNA Customz hangout 2nite, flaco taco?
> *


Flaco taco?!?! Cccoooommmmoooooo??!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 02:03 PM~14981233
> *sneek peak.
> 
> 
> ...


damn he let you post it??? wat happen to "dont tell nobody"???


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 02:55 PM~14982334
> *hahahahahahahahaaaaaa....yea rite! oye, u going to CNA Customz hangout 2nite, flaco taco?
> *


That's the plan .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 4 2009, 05:02 PM~14982379
> *Flaco taco?!?! Cccoooommmmoooooo??!!
> *


lol..nice name, huh?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 4 2009, 05:03 PM~14982383
> *damn he let you post it??? wat happen to "dont tell nobody"???
> *



He told me to post it.....lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 4 2009, 05:03 PM~14982384
> *That's the plan .
> *


 :werd:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 4 2009, 02:04 PM~14982396
> *lol..nice name, huh?
> *


Lol....


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

HOW THE WEATHER LOOKING IN HIALEAH ITS FCKIN POURING IN CUTLER RIGDE...HOPE IT STOP IN TIME FOR THE HANGOUT


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 4 2009, 02:36 PM~14982640
> *HOW THE WEATHER LOOKING IN HIALEAH ITS FCKIN POURING IN CUTLER RIGDE...HOPE IT STOP IN TIME FOR THE HANGOUT
> *


Yeah the weather is pretty ugly here also


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

FCK IT I HOPE THERES A HANGOUT RAIN OR SHINE....NOT LIKE ITS GONNA RAIN ALL NITE


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 4 2009, 02:41 PM~14982673
> *FCK IT I HOPE THERES A HANGOUT RAIN OR SHINE....NOT LIKE ITS GONNA RAIN ALL NITE
> *


CNA will be open all nite till the last person....Drunkz will be left outsite the gate.


:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

4SHO


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

at wat time iz da hoangout tonight????


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Boulevard305, GbodyonD's, *06hemiram*, hwdsfinest, CHICO305, lowbikeon20z, ELEGANCECC96, *GRAND HUSTLE* :wave:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 4 2009, 06:13 PM~14982947
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Boulevard305, GbodyonD's, 06hemiram, hwdsfinest, CHICO305, lowbikeon20z, ELEGANCECC96, GRAND HUSTLE :wave:
> *



STARTS AT 8:00 HOMIE


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 4 2009, 06:13 PM~14982947
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Boulevard305, GbodyonD's, 06hemiram, hwdsfinest, CHICO305, lowbikeon20z, ELEGANCECC96, GRAND HUSTLE :wave:
> *


que bola?
hangout or ghetty? lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

so is there still a hangout or what??????..... cause its raining pretty hard..


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

IM RIDIN IT STOPPED RAIN DOWN HERE ALREADY


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 4 2009, 03:15 PM~14982963
> *que bola?
> hangout or ghetty? lol
> *


 no getty jesus mom is sick


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 4 2009, 03:23 PM~14983037
> *IM RIDIN IT STOPPED RAIN DOWN HERE ALREADY
> *



i live like 2 blocks away from the hangout and its jus drizzling....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

man it aint let of the rain for like 3 hours in a.p.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Sep 4 2009, 06:24 PM~14983046
> *no getty jesus mom is sick
> *


de pinga.. bring the hoes to my house then lol


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

TONIGHT IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 8:00 TIL....THE WEATHER IS CLEARING UP WE WILL BE HERE RAIN OR SHINE
THE POLICE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED ALREADY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 03:03 PM~14981233
> *sneek peak.
> 
> 
> ...


Str8 up propz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Patron 51 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 12:03 PM~14981233
> *sneek peak.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 12:03 PM~14981233
> *sneek peak.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 4 2009, 12:11 PM~14981306
> *Technically, half Miami built, then moved to North Carolina....lol
> *


Where at in NC? :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

great hangout had fun out nice chillin time ....see yall 2morrow at the picnic who ever is going and to the once whose not enjoy ur weekend have a safe one


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, ma ***** que bola oye u down here for 2morrow


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Sep 3 2009, 10:13 AM~14969716
> *(sneek)georgie 336 267 1581
> 1/4 top for sale 350$ fully molded
> 
> ...


Looks like it's the one cut for the 2 door..............


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Yo steve aswer ur fone cracka!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 5 2009, 05:11 AM~14987426
> *Looks like it's the one cut for the 2 door..............
> *


Fucked up and didnt read all the pages before i spoke.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 5 2009, 05:20 AM~14987437
> *Yo steve aswer ur fone cracka!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: gotta turn it on.........in a min....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have any extended a arms for a big body? Pm please


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 5 2009, 08:24 AM~14987443
> *Anyone have any extended a arms for a big body? Pm please
> *


I got a pair of deez nutz


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Someone woke up early and saw their little weewee this morning..... :scrutinize:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 5 2009, 05:24 AM~14987443
> *Anyone have any extended a arms for a big body? Pm please
> *


Damn..............already cut them for a g-body....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I can get some from AZ but shipping is going to kill me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 5 2009, 08:20 AM~14987437
> *Yo steve aswer ur fone cracka!
> *


He never dose :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 5 2009, 05:36 AM~14987473
> *He never dose  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:    
no service in Ocala................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 5 2009, 05:34 AM~14987470
> *I can get some from AZ but shipping is going to kill me
> *


I can get you a set here........ :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I will be covering the straight pimpin picnic for Lowrider Magazine today. Just a little FYI!


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

how much is the entrance for Tree Tops Park?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

who u goin to be out there today


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 5 2009, 07:51 AM~14987850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS !!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOWNCAR............ :wave:


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 5 2009, 05:50 AM~14987503
> *I will be covering the straight pimpin picnic for Lowrider Magazine today. Just a little FYI!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 you took someones spot.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SHITTY ASS WHEATHER HOPE IT CLEARS UP...STEVE U GOING TO THE PICNIC HOMIE??


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Made You A Hater
Whiteboi...................... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 5 2009, 09:15 AM~14988324
> *SHITTY ASS WHEATHER HOPE IT CLEARS UP...STEVE U GOING TO THE PICNIC HOMIE??
> *


Waiting for Wifey to get home.............    and stop raining... :angry:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 5 2009, 12:20 PM~14988352
> *Still Hated, Made You A Hater
> Whiteboi...................... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


i call you blackboy...... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 5 2009, 09:42 AM~14988453
> *i call you blackboy...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

GOODTIMES AT THE PICNIC TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 5 2009, 03:59 PM~14989578
> *GOODTIMES AT THE PICNIC TODAY  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

POST SUM PIC HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 5 2009, 04:00 PM~14989587
> *POST SUM PIC HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


Gimme a bit I will


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 5 2009, 10:51 AM~14987850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the up and close pictures of my car without me even knowing they where taken! :0 the car dosnt look like that anymore by the way!


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

1/4 top still for sale!!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Sep 4 2009, 03:48 PM~14983284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Sep 5 2009, 04:48 PM~14989834
> *i love the up and close pictures of my car without me even knowing they where taken!  :0 the car dosnt look like that anymore by the way!
> *


It's no longer the only 3 door lac in Miami!!

:cheesy:


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sneekone_@Sep 5 2009, 05:11 PM~14989935
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



geurrrggggeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Will trade paint work for body work.
There's got to be a body guy who doesn't paint out here somewhere!
lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo to everyone that went to the picnic mad lov it was a great turn out and for those that dint hope yall had fun were ever yall at ....to ma boys from naples that showed lov mad props to yall for making the trip..and on behalf off STRAIGHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB WE THANK EVERYONE THAT SHOWED US LOV


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

FOOD WAS OF THE CHAIN STR8 UP....AND FOR THE FOOTBALL GAME WE HAD IT WAS FUN .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LAZY305,yo u goin to carol mart i think every one goin out there


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

who u ridin to carol mart????


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

born 2 die u should call o dog n tell him to chill at watson island or if not rite there at carol mart


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

nah i came home to eat and relax....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Sep 5 2009, 04:23 PM~14990687
> *born 2 die u should call o dog n tell him to chill at watson island or if not rite there at carol mart
> *


ill hit him up to see wat he tells me


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 04:24 PM~14990695
> *nah i came home to eat and relax....!
> *


i feel u homie its grumpy. im down to ride but i dont wanna be da only


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 04:24 PM~14990697
> *ill hit him up to see wat he tells me
> *


dale let me know cuz im way down south


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

im in the house for the night....laz you riding the lolo to the beach...? LOL....!


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 04:27 PM~14990712
> *im in the house for the night....laz you riding the lolo to the beach...? LOL....!
> *


he s da 1 dat told me bout it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 04:27 PM~14990712
> *im in the house for the night....laz you riding the lolo to the beach...? LOL....!
> *


yea that ? u know wat the orange one lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

let see the pic of the picnic


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

yo 1 time for straught pimpin for the picnic...but wht happened to the hot dog eattin contest...lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Who got pics of the picnic....? they want to see them....post them up....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Sep 5 2009, 04:28 PM~14990718
> *he s da 1 dat told me bout it
> *


oye i dont think nothing its gonna go down cuz its raining down there way


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 04:33 PM~14990763
> *Who got pics of the picnic....? they want to see them....post them up....!
> *


you do lets see


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Sep 5 2009, 04:33 PM~14990761
> *yo 1 time for straught pimpin for the picnic...but wht happened to the hot dog eattin contest...lol
> *


lol naw but we had that good football game one time to yall boys for showing lov ma *****


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

CHICHI IS GONNA GO TO THE BEACH


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 04:34 PM~14990770
> *oye i dont think nothing its gonna go down cuz its raining down there way
> *


ight homie hit me up if anything.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lol...my battery wasnt charged to i was just walkin around with it tryin to look good....Sorry...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Sep 5 2009, 04:36 PM~14990782
> *CHICHI IS GONNA GO TO THE BEACH
> *


u goin with him


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 04:36 PM~14990787
> *lol...my battery wasnt charged to i was just walkin around with it tryin to look good....Sorry...!
> *


LOL YEA RIGHT DALE CUZ


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 04:36 PM~14990780
> *lol naw but we had that good football game one time to yall boys for showing lov ma *****
> *


u know we always show love... but that bike wit the pump got u *****


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 04:36 PM~14990787
> *lol...my battery wasnt charged to i was just walkin around with it tryin to look good....Sorry...!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Sep 5 2009, 04:37 PM~14990794
> *u know we always show love... but that bike wit the pump got u *****
> *


hell yea that ***** shit was of the chain mad props to dem for coming from napples to show love


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 04:40 PM~14990811
> *hell yea that ***** shit was of the chain mad props to dem for coming from napples to show love
> *


***** got u by the ballls... lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Sep 5 2009, 04:42 PM~14990824
> ****** got u by the ballls... lol
> *


shit ***** just the set and the pump how it was had me sad lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

Who Productions GO TO MYSPACE AND LOOK AT CRYSTALS PROFILE THATS MY NEIGHBOR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

yo im looking for a lowrider bike im willing to trade 2 15s for it lmk


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

" Mad propz 2 my CNA dawgz 4 DA hangout friday nite :thumbsup: ............hope everyone enjoyd' the nyte .


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14990947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just for laz


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14990947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo cuz can u post the pic of the straight pimpin members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 5 2009, 05:00 PM~14990947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trike......


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 5 2009, 08:05 PM~14990973
> *Nice trike......
> *


yo u gonna go to the beach??


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

laz u lucky i dnt got it anymore lmao


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Sep 5 2009, 05:08 PM~14990991
> *
> 
> laz u lucky i dnt got it anymore lmao
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Sep 5 2009, 05:09 PM~14990999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all good i know u remember this 









she will be back soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 05:11 PM~14991008
> *all good i know u remember this
> 
> 
> ...


well i got kandy flakes mufflers and patterns but i will build another one


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

one time for the fam


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

yo anybody gonna post pics of the picnic


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

laz post some pics *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 5 2009, 05:30 PM~14991131
> *laz post some pics *****
> *


i left my cam at the crib i dont have none


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

OK GUYS WAT DO U THINK OF HER SHE MITE B WHOS NEW MODEL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wats going down tonight.. cna thanks for last nite we had a great time


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 5 2009, 05:41 PM~14991202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh man :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

THATS MY NEIGHBOR


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 5 2009, 08:41 PM~14991202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i'd hit it...lol


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

I BET U WLD


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone saleing one 13" wheel let me know.....I need to ride with a backup tire
















First I missd the picnic (Had to work) & than this shit happends....
Monday Ill be geting a new intertube


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 08:34 PM~14991156
> *i left my cam at the crib i dont have none
> *


 :uh: :angry: wow laz out of all people


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 5 2009, 08:44 PM~14991225
> *I BET U WLD
> *



yep yep...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 5 2009, 05:48 PM~14991240
> *:uh:  :angry: wow laz out of all people
> *


lol man i left it charging on ma lil bros room and it stayed there


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 08:50 PM~14991259
> *lol man i left it charging on ma lil bros room and it stayed there
> *


  Fuck it.......How was it out there????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 5 2009, 07:52 PM~14991276
> * Fuck it.......How was it out there????
> *


I WAS GOOD EVEN WHEN IT RAIND


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 5 2009, 08:54 PM~14991289
> *I WAS GOOD EVEN WHEN IT RAIND
> *


 :biggrin: Damn post some pics plz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 5 2009, 07:57 PM~14991306
> *:biggrin: Damn post some pics plz
> *


WE DIDNT TAKE ANY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 5 2009, 09:01 PM~14991337
> *WE DIDNT TAKE ANY
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 5 2009, 06:14 PM~14991417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 5 2009, 09:14 PM~14991417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn again dre


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 5 2009, 06:31 PM~14991540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOM IMA TRY TO GET THAT FOR WE COULD STAR THE MONSTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 06:34 PM~14991556
> *TOM IMA TRY TO GET THAT FOR WE COULD STAR THE MONSTER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wtf does that mean


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 5 2009, 06:37 PM~14991576
> *wtf does that mean
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 5 2009, 06:14 PM~14991417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dats a kool pic :yes:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 5 2009, 06:50 PM~14991640
> *dats a kool pic  :yes:
> *


SWANGIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 5 2009, 06:33 PM~14991547
> *:0 Damn again dre
> *


YEAH TELL ME ABOUT :cheesy:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: nice! where the nudes at


> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 5 2009, 06:41 PM~14991202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

THE PICNIC WAS GREAT GOODTIMES WITH YOU BOYS THANKS FOR EVERYTHING ME AND THE FAM HAD FUN . GLAD I COULD HELP WITH THE THE DJ PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 5 2009, 07:28 PM~14991920
> *THE PICNIC WAS GREAT GOODTIMES WITH YOU BOYS THANKS FOR EVERYTHING ME AND THE FAM HAD FUN . GLAD I COULD HELP WITH THE THE DJ PROBLEM  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MAN THANK U FOR EVERYTHING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

NOW IN STOCK DD


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

that food was off the mothafukin chain off the meat rack str8 raw,,,, nice picnic


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 5 2009, 07:43 PM~14992013
> *that food was off the mothafukin chain off the meat  rack str8 raw,,,, nice picnic
> *


X 2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

shit i still got food left here at the house lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo that other black wip was bumpin like crazy yo


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 5 2009, 07:44 PM~14991226
> *Anyone saleing one 13" wheel let me know.....I need to ride with a backup tire
> 
> 
> ...


You should maintain your rims with WD-40!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 5 2009, 11:30 PM~14992375
> *You should maintain your rims with WD-40!
> *



WD40 loosens the spokes. 
That's why most people that use WD40 end up with some noisy ass spokes. 
Unless they're Daytons and shit, and if they were, they wouldn't even need to be WD40'd cause they wont rust to begin with.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 08:21 PM~14992318
> *yo that other black wip was bumpin like crazy yo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 5 2009, 08:30 PM~14992375
> *You should maintain your rims with WD-40!
> *


BRING IT BY THE SHOP I WILL RESEAL IT WATSON


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

picnic was off da chang

thanx to julio & da members straight pimpin for throwin this picnic

hahaha i think there should be football games at every picnic from now on lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> lol ha the pic was taken on my bday..lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> > lol ha the pic was taken on my bday..lol
> 
> 
> ese el regalo for the next one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, El Patron 51, *Who Productions*, Nepz95, 95rangeron14z, individualsbox
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for the STRAIGHT PIMPIN family for throwing a good picnic , me and my daughter had fun out there


----------



## El Patron 51 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 5 2009, 08:19 PM~14992299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

on the way out the door for the show over at seminole....!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 6 2009, 09:51 AM~14994876
> *on the way out the door for the show over at seminole....!
> *


wat x is the show and where is it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

24's with skinnies like new 1500 , small gm 5 lug .


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.theamateurzone.info/video/1332/


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

its smaller than towers....it was ok....!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

TO ANY OF YA'LL OUT THERE WHO KNOW OCHO PLACAS TATTOO SHOP... JOSE CARRERA PASSED AWAY LAST NIGHT :tears: :angel:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 6 2009, 10:21 AM~14995655
> *TO ANY OF YA'LL OUT THERE WHO KNOW OCHO PLACAS TATTOO SHOP... JOSE CARRERA PASSED AWAY LAST NIGHT  :tears:  :angel:
> *


Damn! What happened to him?? :angel: :angel:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, 95rangeron14z wat up homey`s


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Patron 51_@Sep 6 2009, 07:50 AM~14994872
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS CADI CAN B YOURS 4 2500.00 OBO...
THE COMPUTER NEED TO BE DEBUGGED, 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERIES MADE FOR 8, 8'S FRONT, 16'S REAR ANY QUESTIONS JUST ASK... IN SEEKING A LINC 97 STOCK STYLE...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks to Straight Pimpin for a great picnic yesterday, I had a real good time..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 5 2009, 11:30 PM~14992375
> *You should maintain your rims with WD-40!
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24, ROLLIN TITO :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 6 2009, 04:53 PM~14997843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 6 2009, 04:53 PM~14997843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 6 2009, 05:10 PM~14997954
> *nice work :thumbsup:
> *


Practice..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 6 2009, 07:53 PM~14997843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good whiteboy


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Made You A Hater, ripsta85
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

the football game at the picnic


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14998260
> *the football game at the picnic
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14998260
> *the football game at the picnic
> 
> 
> ...


damn they got me on that cigarette break...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1361563990.html


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

play by play action ctsy of gringa lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Good time at da picnic


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Yo grumpy....! Im ready for you....!


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.theamateurzone.info/video/1156/


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 6 2009, 03:50 PM~14997480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo is that here in miami???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I had seen it in another topic


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 7 2009, 08:06 AM~15002013
> *yo is that here in miami???
> *


thas in vegas if im not mistaken the place thats building it is called empire customs


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*CAR SHOW TODAY AT KING OF DIAMONDS 1PM -UNTIL,,,,,,,
$35 TO ENTER CAR*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 7 2009, 08:22 AM~15002467
> *thas in vegas if im not mistaken the place thats building it is called empire customs
> *


Yep.............Empire Customs....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 7 2009, 12:57 PM~15003020
> *CAR SHOW TODAY AT KING OF DIAMONDS  1PM -UNTIL,,,,,,,
> $35 TO ENTER CAR
> *


KING OF DIAMONDS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 7 2009, 11:57 AM~15003020
> *CAR SHOW TODAY AT KING OF DIAMONDS  1PM -UNTIL,,,,,,,
> $35 TO ENTER CAR
> *


anybody out there?


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

yo haitian 305 hopper whats up how is da grand marquis cumin along homie..........


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Any pikz from CNA hangout??


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 7 2009, 08:22 AM~15002467
> *thas in vegas if im not mistaken the place thats building it is called empire customs
> *


straight. whats up with the roof? they gona leave it hard top or make it a vert?


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

A vert would be nice witt that linc.


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Sep 7 2009, 10:58 AM~15003461
> *A vert would be nice witt  that linc.
> *


yea, ive been thinkin about it for a while...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 7 2009, 11:03 AM~15003528
> *yea, ive been thinkin about it for a while...
> *


oye eso es billete :biggrin: :biggrin: but its bot a bad idea do


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

GOING TO BROWARD CUSTOMS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 7 2009, 12:07 PM~15004110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 7 2009, 12:11 PM~15004138
> *tight work :thumbsup:
> *


IM ON THE WAY TO BEACH WHO IS OUT THERE WITH DOUBLE -O


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 7 2009, 12:14 PM~15004163
> *IM ON THE WAY TO BEACH WHO IS OUT THERE WITH DOUBLE -O
> *


yea i spoke to him he told me they was chilling out there


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 6 2009, 07:53 PM~14997843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shit someones frame is coming out bad as fuck


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ccooommmooooo


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what they do gordo...estas muy solitario pap...but its all good...i dont wanna go on ur boat anyways,u can take el espanta gebas de ears..lol..


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

22" D'VINCIS 

$800 OBO

CAME OFF A 300 AND HAD DEM ON A 87 MONTE CARLO


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 7 2009, 02:10 PM~15005062
> *what they do gordo...estas muy solitario pap...but its all good...i dont wanna go on ur boat anyways,u can take el espanta gebas de ears..lol..
> *


Lol it aint like that homie,ive just been home saving money....why didnt u go on friday?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 7 2009, 05:14 PM~15005092
> *Lol it aint like that homie,ive just been home saving money....why didnt u go on friday?
> *


i did pero had to ride...u know how it is...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 7 2009, 12:30 PM~15004283
> *shit someones frame is coming out bad as fuck
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

set of 15 inch wires with tires $200 obo









three 12's cvr with box $250 obo








three 15's cvr with box $300

786 283 0241


----------



## qet On ma level (Sep 7, 2009)

Sellinq Train hOrns $150 [Omega} :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

hey monte24 does ur lady let u hang with ur homis tonite?????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> Lol it aint like that homie,ive just been home saving money....why didnt u go on friday?
> [/quo SONIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

need a good a brush guy and good price need to do my visor anybody
786-380-6468-viejitos miami :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice rides


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> > Lol it aint like that homie,ive just been home saving money....why didnt u go on friday?
> > [/quo SONIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Lol, i didnt want to say anything!!!!! Lmao


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 7 2009, 07:10 PM~15005969
> *Lol, i didnt want to say anything!!!!! Lmao
> *


i know i was there.....so fuck him,i even saw me there..saving money doesnt mean u cant go to literly the corner of ur crib to hang out...so relax ur big eared mouth...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Sep 4 2009, 11:56 PM~14985536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam pernu....it looks likt ur old one....big ups...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 7 2009, 12:30 PM~15004283
> *shit someones frame is coming out bad as fuck
> *


And you know this..................   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 7 2009, 04:18 PM~15006061
> *dam pernu....it looks likt ur old one....big ups...
> *


ur gonna goooo to tb 2 nite


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 7 2009, 04:13 PM~15006006
> *i know i was there.....so fuck him,i even saw me there..saving money doesnt mean u cant go to literly the corner of ur crib to hang out...so relax ur big eared mouth...
> *


I went,de que tu hablas?!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

A LIL SOMETHING I DID


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 7 2009, 05:06 PM~15006624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE TIME FOR MA BOY WHITEBOY HE DID WAT HE PROMISED THAT BOY DONT PLAY


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i kan kan uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
:biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 7 2009, 05:01 PM~15006567
> *A LIL SOMETHING I DID
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

The *"M"* is coming............ :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  looks sick


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 7 2009, 06:33 PM~15007620
> * looks sick
> *


thank u


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24, ROLLIN TITO, :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 08:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT LOOKS GOOD *****


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15007874
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Hellraizer, jefe de jefes :wave: :wave:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 7 2009, 07:06 PM~15006624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** no joke, any other videos from this?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got stock upper a-arms for a big body i need some pm me


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 7 2009, 05:53 PM~15007915
> *Hellraizer, jefe de jefes :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: entonze maje, one time for u to :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn jayson str8 up propz


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 06:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats looking real nice man cant wait to see it on the streets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: lookin good homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003

:wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 7 2009, 10:14 PM~15008184
> *that ***** no joke, any other videos from this?
> *


SEARCH YOUTUBE...





G. O .M .B. ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 7 2009, 09:41 PM~15008636
> *SEARCH YOUTUBE...
> G. O .M .B. ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


any from the new fight tho? im not findin shit


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *P78dayz, *lowbikeon20z, sucio138, CADILLAC D


MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKZ AGAIN DRE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer+Sep 7 2009, 06:50 PM~15007874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: bet that up


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 06:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good j :cheesy:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

3 15's for sale $300


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

ALLL I KNO ITS THAT ITS ALLL ABOUT THAT UUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 7 2009, 08:06 PM~15006624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** was clownin on him dance'n :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh shit i luv it !


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks realy nice jason,big ups homie....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

g.nite to everyone...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 06:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 5 2009, 05:41 PM~14991202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm fo sho i would hit it


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 06:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man do da damn thang :biggrin: 
THE 'M' IS COMING


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 6 2009, 10:21 AM~14995655
> *TO ANY OF YA'LL OUT THERE WHO KNOW OCHO PLACAS TATTOO SHOP... JOSE CARRERA PASSED AWAY LAST NIGHT  :tears:  :angel:
> *


 :tears: :tears: R.I.P. TO DA HOMIE MUCH RESPECT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 08:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice...can't wait to see it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 7 2009, 06:43 PM~15007778
> *monte24, ROLLIN TITO, :wave:  :wave:
> *


yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
:wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning lay it lowerz :wave:

I hope every1 had a great weekend :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 8 2009, 06:11 AM~15012253
> *Good morning lay it lowerz :wave:
> 
> I hope every1 had a great weekend :biggrin:
> *


spent it at a penthouse in miami beach... wow great time even my baby was relaxing


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up plenty money?? i didnt see u on saturday at da picnic


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96+Sep 7 2009, 09:18 PM~15010011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanx


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

morning! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

must have been a long badd weekend cuz no1 talking


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2009, 06:22 AM~15012302
> *must have been a long badd weekend cuz no1 talking
> *


Sorry im driving so its hard 4 me 2 reply faster but naw I actually had a good weekend.. I came back yesterday 4rm keys it was my sons bday so I came early yesterday 2 celebrate his bday with the fam nd cuz traffic would've been bad if we would've waited lol..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good morning my fellow lay it lowers!!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 7 2009, 11:11 AM~15003609
> *oye eso es billete  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but its bot a bad idea do
> *


thats a project....


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 8 2009, 06:54 AM~15012459
> *Good morning my fellow lay it lowers!!
> *


mikeyyy!!!  :420:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 8 2009, 06:31 AM~15012333
> *Sorry im driving so its hard 4 me 2 reply faster but naw I actually had a good weekend.. I came back yesterday 4rm keys it was my sons bday so I came early yesterday 2 celebrate his bday with the fam nd cuz traffic would've been bad if we would've waited lol..
> *


Wow loooook who it is. The selllllllll outtttttt. Wow


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 8 2009, 07:02 AM~15012506
> *mikeyyy!!!   :420:
> *


Dddiiimmmeeelllllllllllllloooo!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 8 2009, 07:26 AM~15012636
> *Dddiiimmmeeelllllllllllllloooo!!
> *


Mi amigo como tu esta


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up monte 24 & lowrider game 305


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 07:29 AM~15012647
> *Mi amigo como tu esta
> *


Estoy bien amigo  como pasastes el weekend???


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY,  Lowridergame305

SUPPP


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Goood my friend. Good. How r u mr grumpyyyyyyy. I saw pics of the lac hopin


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2009, 07:30 AM~15012654
> *wats up monte 24 & lowrider game 305
> *



que bola :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 


:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: Lowridergame305, monte24, GuCCidOuTChEvY, ELEGANCECC96, MR.GRUMPY 


 wussup gangstaz


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 8 2009, 10:36 AM~15012678
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY,  Lowridergame305
> 
> ...


hey,....what's good?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

MR.GRUMPY, ROLLIN TITO, Lowridergame305, monte24, ELEGANCECC96

hello, all of u!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 07:37 AM~15012680
> *Goood my friend. Good.  How r u mr grumpyyyyyyy.    I saw pics of the lac hopin
> *


lil by lil homie dat was on saturday at da picnic having fun


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 07:45 AM~15012724
> *MR.GRUMPY, ROLLIN TITO, Lowridergame305, monte24, ELEGANCECC96
> 
> hello, all of u!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215











http://dubshowtour.com/index.php?option=co...pper&Itemid=221


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...PEDALS ARE $150 FOR THE SET $160 WITH SHIPPING,,,,TO CUSTOMIZE THE BRAKE PEDAL IS A LITTLE MORE BASED ON WHAT YOU WHAT ENGRAVED ON IT ,,,,COME CHECK US OUT AT 7360 W 20TH AVE BAY#108 HIALEAH FL 33016*


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2009, 06:16 AM~15012277
> *wats up plenty money?? i didnt see u on saturday at da picnic
> *


I was going but it started  raining hard as fuck at my house


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Goodmorning .......


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

COCHINOOOOOO! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 8 2009, 11:37 AM~15013043
> *Goodmorning .......
> *


MORNING, FLACO TACO! :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what it is peeps...estan perdidos....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 09:42 AM~15013081
> *MORNING, FLACO TACO! :biggrin:
> *


How u doin buddy


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 8 2009, 08:45 AM~15013109
> *How u doin buddy
> *



:uh: FLACO TACO COMOOOOOOOOO FLACO WUSSUP HOW WAS THE KEYS


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:48 AM~15013130
> *:uh:  FLACO TACO COMOOOOOOOOO FLACO WUSSUP HOW WAS THE KEYS
> *


Tight work. How was the beach ?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got stock upper a-arms for a big body i need some pm me
thnaks


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 8 2009, 11:45 AM~15013109
> *How u doin buddy
> *


AQUI, UMMM...TRABAJANDO... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 08:21 PM~14992318
> *yo that other black wip was bumpin like crazy yo
> *



WHAAA DAT TRUCK..... OUUUCH!!!! ESO ESTABA DEPINGAAAAA!!! :burn:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15013211
> *AQUI, UMMM...TRABAJANDO... :biggrin:
> *


same here . The long weekend wasent long enough .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 8 2009, 08:51 AM~15013149
> *Tight work. How was the beach ?
> *




CHILLIN WEEZY AND DRAKE WAS THERE DOOING A VIDEO SHOOT AND I TOOK PICS WITH KOURTNEY KARDASHIAN IN THE BEACH


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 8 2009, 12:09 PM~15013260
> *same here . The long weekend wasent long enough .
> *


I AGREE 150%...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka, plenty money regal, STRAIGHT PIMPIN*, bigchevysandbusas, tru6lu305, TRYMEBCH, SOUND OF REVENGE

WUSSUP PEOPLES BACK ON DAT GRIND TODAY LOL


PLENTY MONEY WUSSUP WIT THAT TEAL THANG

FLACO DEM VEGAS BOYS TRIPPIN MANEE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 12:11 PM~15013278
> *CHILLIN WEEZY AND DRAKE WAS THERE DOOING A VIDEO SHOOT AND I TOOK PICS WITH KOURTNEY KARDASHIAN IN THE BEACH
> *


PIX OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

lEXXXX WHAT IT DEW U HANGINOUT WITH US ON WEDNESSDAY NIGHT AT TACO OR WHATTTTT LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 8 2009, 07:36 AM~15012678
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: GuCCidOuTChEvY,  Lowridergame305
> 
> ...


Yyyyoooo!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 09:24 AM~15013385
> *PIX OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA QUICKK I DONT GOT PIC OF WEEZY AND DRAKE BUT WHEN I GET THE ONE OF KOURTNEY


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:23 AM~15013377
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka, plenty money regal, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, bigchevysandbusas, tru6lu305, TRYMEBCH, SOUND OF REVENGE
> 
> ...



K bOLAAAAAA!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 12:24 PM~15013387
> *lEXXXX  WHAT IT DEW U HANGINOUT WITH US ON WEDNESSDAY NIGHT AT TACO OR WHATTTTT LOL
> *


DO U WANT ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOO?????? :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats good flaco


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:31 AM~15013460
> *DO U WANT ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOO?????? :biggrin:
> *


Hell nooooooooo . LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 8 2009, 12:37 PM~15013517
> *Hell nooooooooo . LOL
> *


HAAAAAAAA....SHUT UP! HEY, HELP ME LOOK FOR A WHIP, MARICAAAAA!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

REBEEEEEEEEEKKKAAAAAAA! QUE BOLA, MY LUV?! HOW IS WORK?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MR.GRUMPY, ELEGANCECC96

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 09:42 AM~15013546
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MR.GRUMPY, ELEGANCECC96
> 
> :wave:  :wave:    :wave:    :wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 12:42 PM~15013546
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MR.GRUMPY, ELEGANCECC96
> 
> :wave:  :wave:    :wave:    :wave:
> *


oye loka..wassup with tha avatar..lol! sexy bitch!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:28 AM~15013423
> *HAHAHA QUICKK I DONT GOT PIC OF WEEZY AND DRAKE BUT WHEN I GET THE ONE OF KOURTNEY
> *


weezy?
:biggrin: whos dat


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 12:52 PM~15013641
> *weezy?
> :biggrin: whos dat
> *


ur a nerddd


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 09:31 AM~15013460
> *DO U WANT ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOO?????? :biggrin:
> *




CAN YOOUUUU LOL HAHAHAHA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 09:54 AM~15013656
> *ur a nerddd
> *


i think he means lil wayne :dunno:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 09:29 AM~15013444
> *K bOLAAAAAA!!!
> *



CHILLIN SUP WITH YOU ?








FILA I KNO U READING THIS SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT MIRA VER LA CARA DEL MONO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

so wed tb is d official hangout


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 09:56 AM~15013674
> *i think he means lil wayne :dunno:
> *



OYE PAPOOOOOO MIRA LO QUE TE VOY A DECIR SINGAOOO I ALREADY EXPLAINED THIS TO YOU ******!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:57 AM~15013688
> *OYE PAPOOOOOO MIRA LO QUE TE VOY A DECIR SINGAOOO I ALREADY EXPLAINED THIS TO YOU ******!!!!
> *


oooooo so weezy is lil wayne???????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 09:57 AM~15013682
> *so wed tb is d official hangout
> *




YEPPPP BUT U CANT GO U HAVE TO BE AT HOME BY 8PM AND THE HANGOUT IS AT 9 SUXXX FOR YOUUUUU


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 09:40 AM~15013543
> *REBEEEEEEEEEKKKAAAAAAA! QUE BOLA, MY LUV?! HOW IS WORK?
> *


LOL..... WORK iS WAk!!!! LOL.... HOWS uR WORK!!! LOL....

IM HUNGRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! DIS DIET NO ESTA EN NADA!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:58 AM~15013700
> *YEPPPP BUT U CANT GO U HAVE TO BE AT HOME BY 8PM AND THE HANGOUT IS AT 9 SUXXX FOR YOUUUUU
> *


am i gonnahave to callll cha***** :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:58 AM~15013700
> *YEPPPP BUT U CANT GO U HAVE TO BE AT HOME BY 8PM AND THE HANGOUT IS AT 9 SUXXX FOR YOUUUUU
> *



LOL....hno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:58 AM~15013700
> *YEPPPP BUT U CANT GO U HAVE TO BE AT HOME BY 8PM AND THE HANGOUT IS AT 9 SUXXX FOR YOUUUUU
> *


 calll me when u get outa torino


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WAS GOOD LAYITLOW


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 12:55 PM~15013661
> *CAN YOOUUUU LOL HAHAHAHA
> *


lol..can i?! do i have to ask permission or sumthing???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:58 AM~15013700
> *YEPPPP BUT U CANT GO U HAVE TO BE AT HOME BY 8PM AND THE HANGOUT IS AT 9 SUXXX FOR YOUUUUU
> *


nopeeeeee wrongggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg i shaw b derrrrrrrrr


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 09:48 AM~15013603
> *oye loka..wassup with tha avatar..lol! sexy bitch!
> *



yU liKe dhat ShIt hUH??!!! ssssHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 12:58 PM~15013697
> *oooooo so  weezy is lil wayne???????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


lol......


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15013734
> *lol..can i?! do i have to ask permission or sumthing???
> *


 i think he has a crush


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 09:56 AM~15013676
> *CHILLIN SUP WITH YOU ?
> FILA I KNO U READING THIS SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT  MIRA VER LA CARA DEL MONO
> *



Here woRkiN...and U??!! 

Fila enTonces....deY gavE u a nEw name??? lol.... whaaaa!!! MONITOOOOO!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15013704
> *LOL..... WORK iS WAk!!!! LOL.... HOWS uR WORK!!! LOL....
> 
> IM HUNGRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! DIS DIET NO ESTA EN NADA!!
> *


well, work is....umm....wak as fuk! lol...o & fuk diets!!!!! my diet consists of cookies, and ice cream..and taco bell....and lots and lots of chocolate :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 01:02 PM~15013741
> *yU liKe dhat ShIt hUH??!!! ssssHHHHHHH!!!!!
> *


que puteriaAaAa!!!! shhhh


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 8 2009, 01:01 PM~15013726
> *WAS GOOD LAYITLOW
> *


what up!?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24, Str8PiMpInReBeka, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 10:13 AM~15013859
> *monte24, Str8PiMpInReBeka, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats good kid.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2009, 10:15 AM~15013878
> *wats good kid.
> *


chillin ma *****


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 01:13 PM~15013859
> *monte24, Str8PiMpInReBeka, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up, pimpin'..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 10:13 AM~15013859
> *monte24, Str8PiMpInReBeka, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



HELLOOOOOOO FaMILiA!!! WUt DEY dOOOO!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 10:22 AM~15013964
> *chillin ma *****
> *


cool im at da crib chillin not wanting to go to work tonight i hope it rains all nite for me


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2009, 10:27 AM~15014024
> *cool im at da crib chillin not wanting to go to work tonight i hope it rains all nite for me
> *


lol....k deseoS!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 10:25 AM~15013993
> *HELLOOOOOOO FaMILiA!!! WUt DEY dOOOO!!!
> *


chilliando check this out a lil something i did posted it yesterday but this pic came out better







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

OYE KING LINCOLN IN DIS BIITCH 

LEXXX I DONT KNO IF U HAVE TO ASK PERMISSION BUT MAKE IT OUT THERE IF U WANT LOL

REBECCA U TOO UR WELCOME ALSO IF U WANT TO COME BY

AND EARZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ I WILL CALL YOU 

CHANTEL IS HER NAME BIITCH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

damn this place has changed...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:23 AM~15013967
> *what up, pimpin'..
> *


chillin here


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 01:39 PM~15014134
> *OYE KING LINCOLN IN DIS BIITCH
> 
> LEXXX I DONT KNO IF U HAVE TO ASK PERMISSION BUT MAKE IT OUT THERE IF U WANT LOL
> ...


lol..ok


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

SUP LAYiTLOWERS... :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSiDELOWLiFE_@Sep 8 2009, 01:50 PM~15014265
> *SUP LAYiTLOWERS... :wave:
> *


HELLO :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 10:00 AM~15013713
> *am i gonnahave to callll  cha***** :biggrin:
> *


Cha*********???????


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 10:03 AM~15013752
> *i think he has a crush
> *


I strongly agree!!! But robert, te la pasastes.....


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

this has been pretty quite today


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2009, 02:08 PM~15014439
> *this has been pretty quite  today
> *


guess everyone is drained from their long weekend of partying..lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

looking for a gbody or fleetwood... i have $2000 in hand, and will continue to save up sum more $$$... let me know if u know of anything :biggrin: thanx!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 10:39 AM~15014134
> *OYE KING LINCOLN IN DIS BIITCH
> 
> LEXXX I DONT KNO IF U HAVE TO ASK PERMISSION BUT MAKE IT OUT THERE IF U WANT LOL
> ...



AH BUENOOOO!!! gRATZI, gRAtZI!!! ILL SHow MY FaCE!!!! & MY StOCK cAR THere!!! LOL...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 12:16 PM~15015113
> *AH BUENOOOO!!! gRATZI, gRAtZI!!! ILL SHow MY FaCE!!!!  & MY StOCK cAR THere!!! LOL...
> *


dalee


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 8 2009, 12:32 PM~15015260
> *dalee
> *



EEEEEEEEEY uR BDAy IS 2DAyS BEFORE mYN!!!  LOL.... WHAAAA!!!!

CaNCER iN tHE HoUSE!!! WeRE GONNA gET ALoNG JusT FIne!!! :biggrin: LOL...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

wat dey do layitlowers


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

I DiDnT KnOw PeOpLE StIlL TyPeD LiKe ThIs


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 8 2009, 04:00 PM~15015513
> *I DiDnT KnOw PeOpLE StIlL TyPeD LiKe ThIs
> *


DAAAAAAMNNN, SUCIOOOO! WHY U HATING ON MY HOMEGIRL!??! :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

i just havent seen that since AOL v2.0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 12:48 PM~15015407
> *EEEEEEEEEY uR BDAy IS 2DAyS BEFORE mYN!!!   LOL.... WHAAAA!!!!
> 
> CaNCER iN tHE HoUSE!!! WeRE GONNA gET ALoNG JusT FIne!!! :biggrin:  LOL...
> *



LOL FOR SHURE HOLLA AT ME DALE


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 8 2009, 01:00 PM~15015513
> *I DiDnT KnOw PeOpLE StIlL TyPeD LiKe ThIs
> *


yES I sTILL tYPE lYK DHAT....WHy?? IS DHAT THE TOPIC OF tHE DAY nOW!!! LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 8 2009, 01:07 PM~15015587
> *i just havent seen that since AOL v2.0
> *



bUT DAm DOnT WOrrY TOO mUCH hOW I tYPE bUDDY!!! jST WOrRY BoUT IF Im TALkN 2 U oR Not!!! ERRRRRRRY1 eLSE UNdERSTaNDs ME.... SO i AINT WOrrIED!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 8 2009, 01:07 PM~15015587
> *i just havent seen that since AOL v2.0
> *


aaahhh the good ol days :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 8 2009, 01:07 PM~15015587
> *i just havent seen that since AOL v2.0
> *



AOL AINt GOT 2 dO ANyTHINg WIt tHE TyPINg!! lIKE If IT wAS AOL V.1.0...

PPL I TELL U!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Oyee y esta waperia barata?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 8 2009, 01:38 PM~15015918
> *Oyee y esta waperia barata?!?!  :cheesy:
> *


BARATA NO!!! FREE!!!! LOL.... FREE WHOPPERIA ON THE HOUSE!!! LOL...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 04:31 PM~15015858
> *bUT DAm DOnT WOrrY TOO mUCH hOW I tYPE bUDDY!!! jST WOrRY BoUT IF Im TALkN 2 U oR Not!!! ERRRRRRRY1 eLSE UNdERSTaNDs ME.... SO i AINT WOrrIED!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: CONYO :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 01:45 PM~15015978
> *BARATA NO!!! FREE!!!! LOL.... FREE WHOPPERIA ON THE HOUSE!!! LOL...
> *


Ccoommoooo?! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, ELEGANCECC96 :wave: :wave: :wave: que bola oye rebekita tienes a lu quapa subia hoy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 02:09 PM~15016287
> *MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, ELEGANCECC96  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: que bola oye rebekita tienes a lu quapa subia hoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


getting ready to head to work homie :uh: :angry:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 8 2009, 01:58 PM~15016143
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: CONYO  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.....hI hOW U dUUUURin???!! LOL.... ENtONCES DO U uNDERSTAnD MY hANDWRItING!!! 
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: OR WOuLD U lIKE ONE SIZED LETTERiNG!!! lMFAoooo!!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Or DUZ It MATTer??!!! 

ESe TIpO ESTA :loco: O aBUrrIDO??!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

hno:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 02:09 PM~15016287
> *MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, ELEGANCECC96  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: que bola oye rebekita tienes a lu quapa subia hoy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NoT TOO mUCH bY CHoICE DOEE!!!! IM jUST mINDInG MY bUSInESS dAWW!!! ANd :barf: SuCIOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! <-------LmFAOOOO!!! WaS JuST iNTERRuPTInG LyK A BAd LITTOh BOY!!! bT ITS kEWL dOEE uMMA :420: TO dHAT!!! 

EY SUcIO ULL B ALrYT DOee!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 02:21 PM~15016428
> *NoT TOO mUCH bY CHoICE DOEE!!!!  IM jUST mINDInG MY bUSInESS dAWW!!! ANd :barf: SuCIOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! <-------LmFAOOOO!!! WaS JuST iNTERRuPTInG LyK A BAd LITTOh BOY!!! bT ITS kEWL dOEE uMMA :420: TO dHAT!!!
> 
> EY SUcIO ULL B ALrYT DOee!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:

U nOEE WHo DAS fOR!!! LOL.... SSSSShhhh!!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

bueno im off did shit heading to work see u all in da morning


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

what dey do layitlowers..............................just woke up :0 had a great weekend time 2 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: FIRE IN DA HOLE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 8 2009, 02:28 PM~15016511
> *bueno im off did shit heading to work see u all in da morning
> *


BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WATS UP EVERYBDY WATS UP STRAIGHT PIMPINCC. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 02:28 PM~15016514
> *what dey do layitlowers..............................just woke up  :0 had a great weekend time 2  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420: FIRE IN DA HOLE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WAITING FOR MORE OF THEM OFF TOPIC PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 8 2009, 05:35 PM~15016605
> *WAITING FOR MORE OF THEM OFF TOPIC PICS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i need some gold plating, we can work something out :biggrin: ..i just woke up bubba d let me get settled in run some errands and ill be back at it


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 8 2009, 02:23 PM~15016450
> *
> *


LOL... WHAT HAPPENED?? Y U CONFUSED!!! LOL....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

LOOOOOKKKKAAAA....UR CONFUSING THEM, HUH?!? LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 8 2009, 02:51 PM~15016772
> *LOL... WHAT HAPPENED?? Y U CONFUSED!!! LOL....
> *


lol hard to read


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 8 2009, 02:52 PM~15016786
> *LOOOOOKKKKAAAA....UR CONFUSING THEM, HUH?!? LOL
> *


I C DHAT!!! LOL...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 8 2009, 02:53 PM~15016803
> *lol hard to read
> *


HARD TO READ!!! LOL.... DAM U sTARTN TO SOUnD LIKE SUcIO!!!! LOL... I gOTCHU DOE.... U NEED hELP??? LOL... WT U cANT uNDERSTANd??!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got $1400 lookin for a 93-96 big body get at me if u know anyone


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE $8500


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 8 2009, 03:35 PM~15017256
> *FOR SALE $8500
> 
> 
> ...


dont du it tom


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

let me know


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1361563990.html


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 03:40 PM~15017307
> *dont du it tom
> *


OBO :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 06:17 PM~15007431
> *The "M" is coming............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Dogg!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

BOREDOM.....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 8 2009, 04:36 PM~15017808
> *BOREDOM.....!
> *


yet ur gay!!! lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 8 2009, 03:40 PM~15017848
> *yet ur gay!!! lol
> *


i get pussy....! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 8 2009, 04:41 PM~15017858
> *i get pussy....! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats wat she said!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah and she loves it...LOL.....!

Here jack ya dick to this....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 8 2009, 05:02 PM~15018058
> *Yeah and she loves it...LOL.....!
> 
> Here jack ya dick to this....!
> ...


no thanks im not like those on here that does :biggrin:
she does look cute on that rock


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....!


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

14x7 =$380</span>

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal 5 lug pattern RWD only )
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal 5 lug pattern RWD only)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool. 






PM for purchase.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Sep 8 2009, 05:16 PM~15018220
> *14x7 =$380</span>
> 
> These are triple chrome plated wheels.
> ...


Did u ever use them?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

you need models here are some from the club who


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m69RQpxcO6Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m69RQpxcO6Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m69RQpxcO6Y thisshit is funny


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i am so happy theres a hater on here that loves me....WHO CARES PRODUCTIONS....Priceless....!


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 8 2009, 06:28 PM~15018357
> *i am so happy theres a hater on here that loves me....WHO CARES PRODUCTIONS....Priceless....!
> *


dont be mad im a better fotografer than u


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL.....i cant believe you made that name....! LOL....!


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 8 2009, 06:29 PM~15018377
> *LOL.....i cant believe you made that name....! LOL....!
> *


wat dos dat mean


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

You couldnt take pics like me if i took them for you with my camera and put your name on them....LOL....what a joke....!


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

all with my h.d. camera!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

whocaresproduction, GbodyonD's, Who Productions, IIMPALAA, GoGetta305, monte24, Born 2 Die, ELEGANCECC96, blind100spokes

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 05:40 PM~15018502
> *whocaresproduction, GbodyonD's, Who Productions, IIMPALAA, GoGetta305, monte24, Born 2 Die, ELEGANCECC96, blind100spokes
> 
> :wave:
> *


que bola tiburon que ay de nuevo


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whocaresproduction_@Sep 8 2009, 05:39 PM~15018484
> *all with my h.d. camera!
> 
> 
> ...


wow dem some ugly ass pics boy but keep trying though


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 06:40 PM~15018502
> *whocaresproduction, GbodyonD's, Who Productions, IIMPALAA, GoGetta305, monte24, Born 2 Die, ELEGANCECC96, blind100spokes
> 
> :wave:
> *


hey buddy!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

You cant be serious with those pics..... here right click and copy....add your name and try again.....!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whocaresproduction_@Sep 8 2009, 05:39 PM~15018484
> *all with my h.d. camera!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix :worship:


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 8 2009, 06:41 PM~15018515
> *wow dem some ugly ass pics boy but keep trying though
> *


dam man those harsh word going to make me cry! :tears:


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15018541
> *You cant be serious with those pics..... here right click and copy....add your name and try again.....!
> 
> 
> ...


eeeewww! fugly ass car!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I sense another chevygirl situation with this "whocaresproductions"


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 8 2009, 05:47 PM~15018583
> *I sense another chevygirl situation with this "whocaresproductions"
> *


mi amigo en que tu anda


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 8 2009, 06:47 PM~15018583
> *I sense another chevygirl situation with this "whocaresproductions"
> *


no im not a guy acting like a girl..thats gay!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whocaresproduction_@Sep 8 2009, 05:44 PM~15018553
> *dam man those harsh word going to make me cry! :tears:
> *


ok im sorry buddy please forgive me that aguacate looks good though lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i actually enjoy knowing that someone took the time to sit down and make a new email and user name thats all about me....i guess im going something right....!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

hey yo who when you gone post them pics you took of ant acting all gay up in the picnic and shit that ***** probably be mad ass fuck if you do that lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 05:47 PM~15018587
> *mi amigo en que tu anda
> *


Aqui chiliando,que vola con el whocaresproduction este?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 8 2009, 05:52 PM~15018650
> *Aqui chiliando,que vola con el whocaresproduction este?!
> *


eso va a terminal mal


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 8 2009, 05:51 PM~15018640
> *hey yo who when you gone post them pics you took of ant acting all gay up in the picnic and shit that ***** probably be mad ass fuck if you do that lol
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15018684
> *eso va a terminal  mal
> *


Porque dices eso amigo?!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

whocaresproduction, ma ***** verda que uste esta aburido lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

oye born to die que bola asere


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

congrats to the person that got this room moving again....!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

who production doing videos now check it


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

nice ending....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 8 2009, 06:03 PM~15018763
> *who production doing videos now check it
> 
> 
> ...


good shit the video came out thight :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 8 2009, 06:00 PM~15018738
> *oye born to die que bola asere
> *


aqui chillin ma ***** in the everyday grind u know oye tell ur git happy late bday ma *****


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 06:08 PM~15018834
> *good shit the video came out thight :biggrin:
> *


still ant finish he has to add the shop we where busy ass fuck he could not do anything


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 8 2009, 06:10 PM~15018856
> *still ant finish he has to add the shop we where busy ass fuck he could not do anything
> *


str8


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15018848
> *aqui chillin ma ***** in the everyday grind u know oye tell ur git happy late bday ma *****
> *


thank you dogg i will thanxs


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 8 2009, 09:03 PM~15018763
> *who production doing videos now check it
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2009, 06:28 PM~15019108
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks to who more to come


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

R.I.P. to my friends mayra brian and willie who past away 10 years ago today in that accident on 68th street :angel: :angel:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 8 2009, 09:53 PM~15019436
> *R.I.P. to my friends mayra brian and willie who past away 10 years ago today in that accident on 68th street :angel: :angel:
> *


damn rip homie i remember it like it was yesterday


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

yo got 2 15 kicker comp wit a 1600 power coustic amp 200
and a xbox 360 wit 4 games and a wireless controller 150 lmk asap


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

WTB 
2000-2005 impala ls or ss rims 
pm me or 786-973-3968


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~+Sep 8 2009, 04:32 PM~15017769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :tears: damn it dont feel like 10 yrs! willie was at my house the night b4. then in the mournin in school was the last time we spoke........


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 8 2009, 07:53 PM~15019436
> *R.I.P. to my friends mayra brian and willie who past away 10 years ago today in that accident on 68th street :angel: :angel:
> *


Damn I didn't know you guy's knew Willie Wonka. He was alway's clowning during second period Metal shop. He was good friends with Kenny. Does'nt feel like ten years. I still have the newspaper.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

r.i.p may god be with them in a better place...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 8 2009, 03:16 PM~15016371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many rides you have homie


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Sep 8 2009, 09:55 PM~15019457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1357077025.html
lol


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 8 2009, 11:40 PM~15021112
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1357077025.html
> lol
> *



6000.....LMAOO...I'LL GIVE HIM 6 TANKS OF GAS TO BURN THAT PIECE OF SHIT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 8 2009, 11:50 PM~15021180
> *6000.....LMAOO...I'LL GIVE HIM 6 TANKS OF GAS TO BURN THAT PIECE OF SHIT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol. the 28s will be worth more than the car


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 5 2009, 08:41 PM~14991202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she can be my model


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 8 2009, 04:00 PM~15015513
> *I DiDnT KnOw PeOpLE StIlL TyPeD LiKe ThIs
> *



lol!

I said the same exact thing like 45 pages ago last week...lol


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

3 MONTH OLD BLUE NOSE PIT FOR SALE MAKE OFFER SHE GOTA GO 
786 283 0241


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 8 2009, 08:50 PM~15021180
> *6000.....LMAOO...I'LL GIVE HIM 6 TANKS OF GAS TO BURN THAT PIECE OF SHIT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That is one ugly ass car!!are those seat covers?!?!?! :uh:


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leonte_@Sep 9 2009, 06:48 AM~15023945
> *
> 
> *


Can you chill with this shit? It's cars man not porn.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 8 2009, 05:33 PM~15018414
> *You couldnt  take pics like me if i took them for you with my camera and put your name on them....LOL....what a joke....!
> *


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: WTF IS GOiN On HERE.... 

EY OMGGGGG!!!! dEY NEED a SMiLEY DAT PEES cUZ Me ESTOY mEANDO d LA RiSA... WHHHHAAAAAAA!!! EEEEEyyy WHo SHuT DIS ****** DOWN doeeee!!! oNE TYm!!! LOL....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 8 2009, 05:24 PM~15018307
> *
> 
> 
> ...



STR8 bROWArD GIRLS!!! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 8 2009, 05:47 PM~15018593
> *ok im sorry buddy please forgive me that aguacate looks good though lol
> *


SHUT ^ I wAS lOOKn @ DHA SAMe SHit!!! YUmmYYYY!!! LOL....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 8 2009, 05:51 PM~15018640
> *hey yo who when you gone post them pics you took of ant acting all gay up in the picnic and shit that ***** probably be mad ass fuck if you do that lol
> *


SHuTtttt ^ .... LOL..... WhA HE WAS dOIn??!! :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whocaresproduction_@Sep 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15018484
> *all with my h.d. camera!
> 
> 
> ...


lmao....niiiiiiiiiceee! :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whocaresproduction_@Sep 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15018484
> *all with my h.d. camera!
> 
> 
> ...



my camera phone takes better pics....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning all....!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodmorning everyone :wave:

Nesto I see u have dick pullers.. Congrats!!! Lol..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i got a fan out there...would love to meet them so i can get them hooked on phonics....and a better camera....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

$50 photo shoots if you want to use my new model....i fired lexx....LOL....!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 06:43 AM~15024471
> *yeah i got a fan out there...would love to meet them so i can get them hooked on phonics....and a better camera....!
> *


Well ur wish came true! Remember when u went on the thread they made about me nd said ur jealous I have more haterz nd a fan club? Well there u go :biggrin: :thumbsup:

So u goin 2 chill with us at taco bell 2nite?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

taco bell...where at....?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 8 2009, 04:51 PM~15018640
> *hey yo who when you gone post them pics you took of ant acting all gay up in the picnic and shit that ***** probably be mad ass fuck if you do that lol
> *


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

*Low_Ski_13, Who Productions*
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
wats up fellas


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 9 2009, 10:09 AM~15024628
> *Low_Ski_13, Who Productions
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> wats up fellas
> *


whats up homie? hows the fam?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

lalo22, Low_Ski_13, LeXxTaCy
:wave: :wave: lexx the new pics looking beautiful :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 06:53 AM~15024527
> *taco bell...where at....?
> *


Hialeah on 49st..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Sep 9 2009, 10:15 AM~15024673
> *lalo22, Low_Ski_13, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave: lexx the new pics looking beautiful  :worship:  :worship:
> *


lol...thanx...he has sum better ones tho...i didn't like how i came out in those 2...o well.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 09:38 AM~15024452
> *good morning all....!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 9 2009, 06:09 AM~15024628
> *Low_Ski_13, Who Productions
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> wats up fellas
> *


whats good with you...!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LEXXXX
BECKAA
MONTE
MIKEEE 



WHERE YALL ATTTTTTTTT


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 07:35 AM~15024823
> *LEXXXX
> BECKAA
> MONTE
> ...


present :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 07:35 AM~15024823
> *LEXXXX
> BECKAA
> MONTE
> ...


Gee Alex thanks 4 askin how r u friend? Se ve que tienes nuevos amigos.. Esta bien.. :tongue:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 07:18 AM~15024697
> *Hialeah on 49st..
> *


dats where the hialeah loosers hangout
:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 10:35 AM~15024823
> *LEXXXX
> BECKAA
> MONTE
> ...


i'm here :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL.....!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 07:41 AM~15024889
> *Gee Alex thanks 4 askin how r u friend? Se ve que tienes nuevos amigos.. Esta bien.. :tongue:
> *


BAD FRIEND U CANT EXPECT 2B GONE FOR 4 DAYS AND JUMP RIGHT I N TO EL CHISME :angry:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, 06hemiram, lalo22, GoGetta305,* SeXxTaCy, REVERSE PIMPIN, zebra24*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

HEY THREE NEW MEMBERS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 07:44 AM~15024930
> *BAD FRIEND  U CANT EXPECT 2B GONE FOR 4 DAYS  AND JUMP RIGHT I N TO EL CHISME :angry:
> *


No I've been on even when I was in the keys but no one has been on so :tongue: 

As for the hialeah loser hangout tu siempre eres el primero ayi pipo esperando que llegen la gente.. :biggrin: 
nd ur the bad friend cuz I called u yesterday nd u didn't answer.. I wanted 2 talk 2 u about a plan me nd Bree-an have 4 next month 2 see if u nd Aileen r down 2 go.. Pero se ve que estas bien ocupado.. Bad friend :thumbsdown:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 07:35 AM~15024823
> *LEXXXX
> BECKAA
> MONTE
> ...



U dOIN dHA ROLL cALL!!! LOL... Im hERE mAESTro!!!! :thumbsup:

LOL.... bUENOs DIIIIas!!! :wave: HoW U dOIn??!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

WHATS THE DEAL  :wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thats my hommies ride



> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 8 2009, 10:17 PM~15020696
> *how many rides you have homie
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 07:50 AM~15024975
> *U dOIN dHA ROLL cALL!!! LOL... Im hERE mAESTro!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> LOL.... bUENOs DIIIIas!!! :wave:  HoW U dOIn??!!
> *



LOL :biggrin: Y MAESTRO SI PORQUE TE PUEDO ENSEÑAR UNAS CUANTAS COSAS :0  :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 08:53 AM~15025002
> *LOL  :biggrin:  Y MAESTRO SI PORQUE TE PUEDO ENSEÑAR UNAS CUANTAS COSAS  :0    :biggrin:
> *


COMO ????  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 10:47 AM~15024949
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lowridergame305, 06hemiram, lalo22, GoGetta305, SeXxTaCy, REVERSE PIMPIN, zebra24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> ...


lmao...ur gay


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 07:53 AM~15025002
> *LOL  :biggrin:  Y MAESTRO SI PORQUE TE PUEDO ENSEÑAR UNAS CUANTAS COSAS  :0    :biggrin:
> *


illllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 07:50 AM~15024978
> *WHATS THE DEAL    :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy: WASSSAAAA NINJAAAA ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 07:54 AM~15025018
> *lmao...ur gay
> *


i strongly agreeee :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 07:54 AM~15025018
> *lmao...ur gay
> *




LMFAOOOO WTF NOT COOL :0 :nono: :biggrin: 

YOU GOING TONIGHT OR U GONNA FLAKE OUT LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

rebeka...helllllllluuuuurrrrrrr, fea!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 10:58 AM~15025046
> *LMFAOOOO WTF NOT COOL  :0 :nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU GOING TONIGHT OR U GONNA FLAKE OUT LOL
> *


hmmm...i will think about it


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 07:59 AM~15025059
> *hmmm...i will think about it
> *




STOP THINKING AND JUST DO IT LOL THINING DOSENT GET YOU N E WHERE IN LIFE !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

just a reminder.......

looking for a gbody or fleetwood... i have $2000 in hand, and will continue to save up sum more $$$... let me know if u know of anything thanx! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 07:53 AM~15025002
> *LOL  :biggrin:  Y MAESTRO SI PORQUE TE PUEDO ENSEÑAR UNAS CUANTAS COSAS  :0    :biggrin:
> *


we Got Near BdayS bUt iM stIll *OLDER* Than You so I ThinK *I* wiLL b Dha tEachEr hERE!!!! :0 :0 :0

LOL...:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 08:01 AM~15025071
> *just a reminder.......
> 
> looking for a gbody or fleetwood... i have $2000 in hand, and will continue to save up sum more $$$... let me know if u know of anything  thanx!
> ...


GHETTOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 11:00 AM~15025067
> *STOP THINKING AND JUST DO IT LOL THINING DOSENT GET YOU N E WHERE IN LIFE !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol...if u say so..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 07:58 AM~15025053
> *rebeka...helllllllluuuuurrrrrrr, fea!
> *


HeLLUUUUr FEAAAA!!! :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:02 AM~15025079
> *GHETTOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


why ghetto, monte?! lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 11:02 AM~15025087
> *HeLLUUUUr FEAAAA!!!  :wave:
> *


u going with me to tb 2nite, or whaaat?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 07:56 AM~15025034
> *illllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> *



lol.....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 08:03 AM~15025094
> *why ghetto, monte?! lol
> *


it is you should get a gurly car like lowridernogame305 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:05 AM~15025117
> *it is  you should get a gurly car like lowridernogame305 :biggrin:
> *


i don't want a girly car :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 08:06 AM~15025127
> *i don't want a girly car :biggrin:
> *


lolllllllllllll


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:07 AM~15025134
> *lolllllllllllll
> *


i'm looking for either a monte, regal, or cutlass.........or even a big body lac...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Candelaaa


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 09:12 AM~15025170
> *i'm looking for either a monte, regal, or cutlass.........or even a big body lac...
> *


that's what I'm talking about .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 11:16 AM~15025204
> *that's what I'm talking about .
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 08:07 AM~15025134
> *lolllllllllllll
> *


FOREAL SHE ALReADY GOT A GIRLY CAR!! LOL.... LET HER rIDE N a REAL nIGGUhZ CAR nOW!!!! BUT IDK bOUT DOSE 2 CHoICES 2 MuCH!!! 

I THInK U SHoULD JuMP oN A LEXUS, :thumbsup: BENZ, :thumbsup: BMW, :thumbsup: OR A DONK!!!! FUK DHAT SHyIIIIet!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you should have seen her in that grand national....she looked good....!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 08:17 AM~15025212
> *FOREAL SHE ALReADY GOT A GIRLY CAR!! LOL.... LET HER rIDE N a REAL nIGGUhZ CAR nOW!!!! BUT IDK bOUT DOSE 2 CHoICES 2 MuCH!!!
> 
> I THInK U SHoULD JuMP oN A LEXUS, :thumbsup:  BENZ, :thumbsup:  BMW, :thumbsup:  OR A DONK!!!!  FUK DHAT SHyIIIIet!!!
> *


LEXUS it goes wit hur name :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215











http://dubshowtour.com/index.php?option=co...pper&Itemid=221

HERE YOU GO WATSON .....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 11:17 AM~15025212
> *FOREAL SHE ALReADY GOT A GIRLY CAR!! LOL.... LET HER rIDE N a REAL nIGGUhZ CAR nOW!!!! BUT IDK bOUT DOSE 2 CHoICES 2 MuCH!!!
> 
> I THInK U SHoULD JuMP oN A LEXUS, :thumbsup:  BENZ, :thumbsup:  BMW, :thumbsup:  OR A DONK!!!!  FUK DHAT SHyIIIIet!!!
> *


lol! i thought of gettin a lexus.....but i really want a lowrider...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 11:18 AM~15025221
> *you should have seen her in that grand national....she looked good....!
> *


yup...that car is raw :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 09:26 AM~15025282
> *lol! i thought of gettin a lexus.....but i really want a lowrider...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 08:31 AM~15025312
> *:thumbsup:
> *


das too mUch of a MissiON... bt ey U goNna b DriviN it Not me.... lol.... 


Im str8 wiT my LeXus..... Just Needs Sum bagS!!! and suM 2'S... 

cuuuuZ me nooooo Likey Riding LiTTooooH!!!! ni looooow.... 

:nono::nono::nono: 

Lol...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 11:42 AM~15025411
> *das too mUch of a MissiON... bt ey U goNna b DriviN it Not me.... lol....
> Im str8 wiT my LeXus..... Just Needs Sum bagS!!! and suM 2'S...
> 
> ...


LOL...UR A LOKA...I LOVE U THOOO

BUT, YEA, IT'S GONNA TAKE ALOT OF WORK..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 08:01 AM~15025073
> *we Got Near BdayS bUt iM stIll OLDER Than You so I ThinK I wiLL b Dha tEachEr hERE!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> LOL...:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




EPPPA GO`S BOTH WAYS LMFAOOO


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 06:56 AM~15024554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hell naw


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Born 2 Die, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, slash, Str8PiMpInReBeka,
que bola :wave: of to job hunting


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 08:20 AM~15025240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK WHO  DAVID(LOW LYFE) STROLLER IS BADD AZZ!!!!
LEXX U ARE JUS ONE SEXY LATINA KEEP DOIN UR THING!! MIGHT
HAVE TO HIT U UP FOR A PHOTO SHOOT FOR SONY RECORDS!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 08:49 AM~15025476
> *Born 2 Die, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, slash, Str8PiMpInReBeka,
> que bola  :wave: of to job hunting
> *


wat it do boy


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

A LIL SUMTHIN IVE BEEN WORKIN ON.... I DID ALL DIS FROM JUST MA IPHONE!
ITS CALLED 'COLOR SPLASH' (FOR ANYONE WHO HAS THE IPHONE)

WUT YA'LL THINK??? :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Sep 9 2009, 09:12 AM~15024644
> *whats up homie? hows the fam?
> *


doin good tryn to get monte rolln


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 09:29 AM~15024771
> *whats good with you...!
> *


chilln bro


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 06:50 AM~15024506
> *$50 photo shoots if you want to use my new model....i fired lexx....LOL....!
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO LMFAO HELL NAW :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 06:56 AM~15024554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO HELL NAW I DIDNT THINK YOU WAS GONE REALLY DO IT LMFAO WE SOME CLOWNS FOE REAL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

WAT THEY DO LAYITLOWERS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 9 2009, 11:49 AM~15025486
> *NICE WORK WHO   DAVID(LOW LYFE) STROLLER IS BADD AZZ!!!!
> LEXX U ARE JUS ONE SEXY LATINA KEEP DOIN UR THING!! MIGHT
> HAVE TO HIT U UP FOR A PHOTO SHOOT FOR SONY RECORDS!
> *


THNX! U LET ME KNOW WHEN...IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

FLACO WAT DEY DO FOOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2009, 10:07 AM~15025655
> *FLACO WAT DEY DO FOOL
> *


what's the deal pimp


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:11 AM~15025688
> *what's the deal pimp
> *


HERE MY ***** WORKING YOU KNOW HOW THIS IS, Y QUE BOLA


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

PSYCHO, FLACO WATS GOOD ******... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 09:03 AM~15025622
> *THNX! U LET ME KNOW WHEN...IM READY :biggrin:
> *


  FO SHO


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 08:49 AM~15025476
> *Born 2 Die, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, slash, Str8PiMpInReBeka,
> que bola  :wave: of to job hunting
> *



Hello My FrienD!!! I wiSh yOu the best Job HuntING!!! gooD luck!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2009, 10:14 AM~15025719
> *HERE MY ***** WORKING YOU KNOW HOW THIS IS, Y QUE BOLA
> *


Same here bored as hell doin these t.v. Shows.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 09:16 AM~15025740
> *PSYCHO, FLACO WATS GOOD ******... :biggrin:
> *


WAT THEY DO FOOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 9 2009, 08:47 AM~15025458
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



lol......

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:18 AM~15025760
> *Same here bored as  hell doin these t.v. Shows.
> *


DE MADRE YA TU SABE ASERE


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 10:16 AM~15025740
> *PSYCHO, FLACO WATS GOOD ******... :biggrin:
> *


aaaaaaa the head pastor in the Miami chapter .


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 8 2009, 10:09 PM~15021508
> *lol!
> 
> I said the same exact thing like 45 pages ago last week...lol
> *


what gun do you used for ice pearls and reg pearls let me no  
let me no whats good homie?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:20 AM~15025783
> *aaaaaaa the head pastor in the Miami chapter .
> *


WATS GOOD *****...HEY BITCH C WAT TO DO FOR DAT CUTLASS?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOUNDS OF REVENGE, BI :biggrin: GCHEVYSANDBUSAS I C U HIDING...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW...ALL OF STRAIGHT PIMPIN' HERE..LOL


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WHERE ALL MY SECOND II NONE ******........ :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, viejitos miami, lalo22, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, MR.GRUMPY


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 09:23 AM~15025825
> *WOW...ALL OF STRAIGHT PIMPIN' HERE..LOL
> *


oUr anThem iiiiiS....we takIn ovAAAAAA!!! One City @ a Tym!!! lol....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15025805
> *WATS GOOD *****...HEY BITCH C WAT SHORTY WANTS TO DO FOR DAT CUTLASS?
> *


That ***** wants 2 keep it .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15025840
> *WHERE ALL MY SECOND II NONE ******........ :biggrin:
> *


There all sleeping . LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 9 2009, 08:57 AM~15025561
> *A LIL SUMTHIN IVE BEEN WORKIN ON.... I DID ALL DIS FROM JUST MA IPHONE!
> ITS CALLED 'COLOR SPLASH' (FOR ANYONE WHO HAS THE IPHONE)
> 
> ...


I like them all ma except 4 one pic lol.. Good work ma u got talent with that iphone shit I gotta see wut shit I can do with the sidekick lmaoo


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 09:25 AM~15025840
> *WHERE ALL MY SECOND II NONE ******........ :biggrin:
> *














IN DISS BIITCH ALL DAY HOLLA


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:29 AM~15025882
> *There all sleeping . LOL
> *


IM DA ONLY ONE DONT SLEEP LATE DPINGA.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 09:33 AM~15025928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE YOU GO FLACO NOT ALL OF STN SLEEPS LATE..... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

So j your homeboys going back "home" or they just chillen ?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 07:53 AM~15025002
> *LOL  :biggrin:  Y MAESTRO SI PORQUE TE PUEDO ENSEÑAR UNAS CUANTAS COSAS  :0    :biggrin:
> *


Alex te estas pasando :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 09:25 AM~15025840
> *WHERE ALL MY SECOND II NONE ******........ :biggrin:
> *


oye deja la muela que tu sabe you straightpimpin fool lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:35 AM~15025946
> *So j your homeboys going back "home" or they just chillen ?
> *


NAW THEY JUST CHILLIN....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 10:34 AM~15025944
> *THERE YOU GO FLACO NOT ALL OF STN SLEEPS LATE..... :biggrin:
> *


LOL. Naaaa u got a couple hanging around


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

stn in here


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 07:54 AM~15025018
> *lmao...ur gay
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 09:36 AM~15025957
> *Alex te estas pasando :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 07:57 AM~15025042
> *i strongly agreeee :biggrin:
> *


Jockeeerrr!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2009, 09:37 AM~15025962
> *oye deja la muela que tu sabe you straightpimpin fool lol
> *


NO ***** STRAIGHT PIMPIN GOT DUBS I HAD DUBS NOW I GOT 14S... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 09:40 AM~15025994
> *Jockeeerrr!!! :cheesy:
> *


mi amigo ur a lillate der tu cres que esto es hora para lebantase de la cama :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

C MRE STN POPIN UP NOW I NEED SOUNDS OF REVNGE STN TO POP UP?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mike u think think u have time 2 chill with ur friends 2 nite atTB


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 08:00 AM~15025067
> *STOP THINKING AND JUST DO IT LOL THINING DOSENT GET YOU N E WHERE IN LIFE !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U have to promise her a quesedilla and some fiesta potatoes alex, and then maybe she'll have a change of heart and go!! :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 09:43 AM~15026022
> *mike  u think think u have time 2 chill with ur friends 2 nite atTB
> *


I STILL GOT THE CADY KEEP YALL EYE OUT FOR A CLEAN CUTLASS, MONTE LS, OR REGAL.....I WANT A GBODY BAD.....LET ME KNOW....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 08:00 AM~15025067
> *STOP THINKING AND JUST DO IT LOL THINING DOSENT GET YOU N E WHERE IN LIFE !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U have to promise her a quesedilla and some fiesta potatoes alex, and then maybe she'll have a change of heart and go!! :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 09:45 AM~15026044
> *I STILL GOT THE CADY KEEP YALL EYE OUT FOR A CLEAN CUTLASS, MONTE LS, OR REGAL.....I WANT A GBODY BAD.....LET ME KNOW....
> *


ders a cleann ass monte ss for sale down 12th ave


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 09:38 AM~15025985
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *



RESPECT YOUR ELDERS YOUNG ***** :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hang out 2 dai 49st


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 09:52 AM~15026109
> *RESPECT YOUR ELDERS YOUNG ***** with big shirts  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 9 2009, 12:20 PM~15025792
> *what gun do you used for ice pearls and reg pearls let me no
> let me no whats good homie?
> *



I use a cheap gun for that as well as basecoat.

It's a U-Pol "Maximum" or something like that. 1.3 needle.
It cost around $145 but it sprays awesome. 
It's also a good back up gun for kandy if the Devilbiss is acting up.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *ELEGANCECC96*, *monte24*, sucio138, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, *LIL ROLY™, *Lowridergame305, *MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD*



WUSSUP PPLS HANGOUT TONIGHT AT TACOBELL BRING THE WHIPS


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 09:48 AM~15026070
> *ders  a cleann  ass monte ss  for sale down 12th ave
> *


LS STOCK


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 09:55 AM~15026141
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ELEGANCECC96, monte24, sucio138, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LIL ROLY™, Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> WUSSUP PPLS HANGOUT TONIGHT AT TACOBELL BRING THE WHIPS
> *


WAT TIME


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 09:43 AM~15026022
> *mike  u think think u have time 2 chill with ur friends 2 nite atTB
> *


I'll think about it! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 09:55 AM~15026141
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ELEGANCECC96, monte24, sucio138, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LIL ROLY™, Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> WUSSUP PPLS HANGOUT TONIGHT AT TACOBELL BRING THE WHIPS
> *


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 09:36 AM~15025957
> *Alex te estas pasando :0
> *



dejaLo k El No sabE!!! lol... yo Le ensenO!!! lol.....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 09:56 AM~15026163
> *I'll think about it! :biggrin:
> *


bt Dont tHink too Much...lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 09:58 AM~15026189
> *bt Dont tHink too Much...lol
> *


ever since he has a boat hes 2 koooooool for us


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 09:52 AM~15026109
> *RESPECT YOUR ELDERS YOUNG *****  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Always remember who taught u that line, ur sensae " me"!!! And always remember im 27 and ur what 21?!?!?!?! Dale young ***** :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 09:53 AM~15026123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao nice!! Now tell Laz 2 get this pic nd make it look like a flyer nd put the date nd time on it lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:00 AM~15026213
> *ever since he has  a boat  hes 2 koooooool  for us
> *


Nahhh homie, it aint like that! Dont worry we'll be out there reeeaallll ssoooooonnn!! Probably next weekend


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 10:05 AM~15026271
> *Nahhh homie, it aint like that! Dont worry we'll be out there reeeaallll ssoooooonnn!! Probably next weekend
> *


dats a goood friend


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

This was a good one...hope you enjoy....?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:00 AM~15026213
> *ever since he has  a boat  hes 2 koooooool  for us
> *



whaaaaa i Wanna Go iN dha BoAt!!!! lol....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2009, 09:55 AM~15026140
> *I use a cheap gun for that as well as basecoat.
> 
> It's a U-Pol "Maximum" or something like that. 1.3 needle.
> ...


Get that base gun working good... almost ready..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 10:02 AM~15026237
> *Lmao nice!! Now tell Laz 2 get this pic nd make it look like a flyer nd put the date nd time on it lol
> *



Lmfaooooooo!!!!! daaaaYum!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

what happens on the boat stays on the boat


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 10:13 AM~15026332
> *This was a good one...hope you enjoy....?
> 
> 
> ...



whoooooooZ dhaTTTT!!!!! lol..... DaT femaLe @ dha PicnIc dhaT was Cathcn Betta Dan oTha nIguuHS!!! lol.... Raw ass lIttOh mOmmuH!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:15 AM~15026353
> *what happens on the boat stays on the boat
> *


Lmao!!! Dam real!! Which reminds me wheres my dawg flaccooo at?!?!?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

whoooooooZ dhaTTTT!!!!! lol..... DaT femaLe @ dha PicnIc dhaT was Cathcn Betta Dan oTha nIguuHS!!! lol.... Raw ass lIttOh mOmmuH!!! 

its so hard t readd this way of typein :banghead:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 9 2009, 01:14 PM~15026344
> *Get that base gun working good... almost ready..
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

JD BE THERE BY 9:30 10:00


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15026401
> *:ugh:
> *


lmao... the body guy is slacking...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:19 AM~15026396
> *whoooooooZ dhaTTTT!!!!! lol..... DaT femaLe @ dha PicnIc dhaT was Cathcn Betta Dan oTha nIguuHS!!! lol.... Raw ass lIttOh mOmmuH!!!
> 
> its so hard t readd  this way of typein :banghead:
> *


Mmoonntteeee te la estas paassaannddooo!! Preparatee


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15026417
> *Mmoonntteeee te la estas paassaannddooo!! Preparatee
> *


yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy it is hard to read


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:15 AM~15026353
> *what happens on the boat stays on the boat
> *



YeeeeeeeIII!!! i Heard Dhat!!! lol... ssssssHHHH!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15026410
> *lmao... the body guy is slacking...
> *


That always seems to be the case when painting a car....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 9 2009, 01:20 PM~15026410
> *lmao... the body guy is slacking...
> *



Tell him to stop slosbergassin'.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:19 AM~15026396
> *whoooooooZ dhaTTTT!!!!! lol..... DaT femaLe @ dha PicnIc dhaT was Cathcn Betta Dan oTha nIguuHS!!! lol.... Raw ass lIttOh mOmmuH!!!
> 
> its so hard t readd  this way of typein :banghead:
> *



lol....dam u Even BreakIng yOur head 2 Read iT!!! mijiTo no Es pa Tanto!!! stoP complaininG!!! o no Lo leeeeeeas!!! lol... ;-)


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ganzo where u at with those pics i requested!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 12:43 PM~15026028
> *U have to promise her a quesedilla and some fiesta potatoes alex, and then maybe she'll have a change of heart and go!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mike lady ugly wants 2 kno y r u stillll madd at hurrrrrr she still wants 2 be ur bestie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 10:26 AM~15026461
> *Ganzo where u at with those pics i requested!!!!
> *


te las esta pasando his name is alex


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:28 AM~15026475
> *te las  esta pasando  his name is alex
> *


Lmao :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam lay it low is jumpin!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:27 AM~15026467
> *mike  lady ugly wants 2 kno y r u stillll madd at hurrrrrr  she still wants 2 be ur  bestie
> *


Te la pasaste pipo :nono:
That's a private matter not these gamez we play on lay it low..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 10:35 AM~15026546
> *Te la pasaste pipo :nono:
> That's a private matter not these gamez we play on lay it low..
> *


lay it low is very serious :rant:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:37 AM~15026576
> *lay it low is very serious :rant:
> *


Apparently not miami fest.. That's why they made real riders miami fest..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 10:36 AM~15026563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** I NEED SOME COCONUT ICE CREAMS.... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 01:13 PM~15026332
> *This was a good one...hope you enjoy....?
> 
> 
> ...


dat's wrong...lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Where's vanilla?



...lol...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Se ve que monte ugly esta bien ocupado con la jefa digo jeva..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 09:41 AM~15026617
> *dat's wrong...lol
> *


thats my girl i like her attitude...i had to do it....!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 10:36 AM~15026563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ccccooooommmmooooo?!?!?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So Jd ya'll still haven't come up with a name 4 the church? Well so far we got 3 pastors which are flaco, psycho nd jd.. Nd the me nd alexis are the "nuns" lmao.. Nd rebeka can be a nun with us.. We need more employees.. Any suggestions any1?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

We need a choir nd also a teacher that teaches sunday school at the church lol..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you 3 girls are to far from nuns....LOL....!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 10:55 AM~15026743
> *We need a choir nd also a teacher that teaches sunday school at the church lol..
> *


wow hope ur happppppy u killed the topic


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:58 AM~15026763
> *wow  hope  ur happppppy u killed the topic
> *


Lmfao robert ur too much!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM~15026722
> *So Jd ya'll still haven't come up with a name 4 the church? Well so far we got 3 pastors which are flaco, psycho nd jd.. Nd the me nd alexis are the "nuns" lmao.. Nd rebeka can be a nun with us.. We need more employees.. Any suggestions any1?
> *


oye have you guys picked your monjitas out fit yet we wanna see them


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 10:58 AM~15026763
> *wow  hope  ur happppppy u killed the topic
> *


No I didn't cuz If I did I would've said other things.. Soo therefore the topic has not been killed :tongue: 

I guess u can be the person in charge of the choir..


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Billetproof Drags Florida: Oct 25, 2009
Back to the roots of Drag Racing! Heads up style, run what you brung. You dont need a top fuel rail to compete, bring your stock flathead 4 banger and have a ball. There will be a trophy/prize for Low Reaction Time. Everyone is eligible.

Lakeland Motorsports Park
8100 State Road 33 N
Lakeland, FL 33809-1705
(863) 984-1145

* Gates at 9am (registration at the gate is $35 includes car and driver)
* Spectators/Passengers $10/ea. 
(12 under, Police, Fire and Active Military with ID free)
* Heads up drag racing on an 1/8th mile track
* Basic tech inspection required. Helmets and seat belts for open cars. Helmets
long pants, jacket and closed shoes for mini-bikes/motorcycles
* Mini-Bike Madness Drags
* Live Band - Vendors - Lots of racing!

RULES
* 1964 and prior TRADITIONAL style rods and customs ONLY
* No visible billet anything! Especially wheels!
* No digital gauges
* No IFS on fenderless cars
* No trailer queens
* No mag wheels made after the 60's
* No high tech styled, pastel heart beat graphic, tweed interior, fenderless IFS 
sporting hot rods
* Traditional looking choppers and bobbers ONLY! (No modern West Coast
Choppers, OCC style bikes)


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 10:57 AM~15026760
> *you 3 girls are to far from nuns....LOL....!
> *


But of course we are :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

alexcan b a pastor


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL...!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2009, 11:00 AM~15026794
> *oye have you guys picked your monjitas out fit yet we wanna see them
> *


Nope not yet lol..

We still need a name 4 it.. Nd no one has thought of 1  nd where is the location at.. Oh nd we still need 2 get a bus for fila 2 drive.. Todo esta costando..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:03 AM~15026822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Jose looks like he's 4rm the mafia nd shit.. Nd then u got robert that looks like a lil innocent boy nd then there's alex that looks like inspector gadget with that hat lol.. I like the pic though.. Alex I would've been ur prom date


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 11:18 AM~15026380
> *Lmao!!! Dam real!! Which reminds me wheres my dawg flaccooo at?!?!?!
> *


shit when we riding ?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 01:57 PM~15026760
> *you 3 girls are to far from nuns....LOL....!
> *


ummmmmmmmmmm.......y not? :biggrin: ...like lady d says... we r :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:03 AM~15026822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAOOO LOOK AT DEM EARZZ WOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 9 2009, 10:13 AM~15026919
> *ummmmmmmmmmm.......y not? :biggrin: ...like lady d says... we r  :angel:  :angel:
> *


LOL....!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

AND ANOTHER


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 02:01 PM~15026804
> *No I didn't cuz If I did I would've said other things.. Soo therefore the topic has not been killed :tongue:
> 
> I guess u can be the person in charge of the choir..
> *



You guys sure did suck the life out of it(miami fest) a while ago though.


:ugh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mike at his bestttt :biggrin:


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.theamateurzone.info/video/403/


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 11:08 AM~15026878
> *shit when we riding ?
> *


Real soon homie!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:24 AM~15027020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam robert thats fucked up!!!! Its all good  dam i miss my beard


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2009, 11:21 AM~15026998
> *You guys sure did suck the life out of it(miami fest) a while ago though.
> :ugh:
> *


No one knows wut robert meant by that.. Its an inside joke we had.. He's talkin about me mentioning that be4 he busted out with something regarding that.. He was gonna say that alex could be the pastor/teacher that fucks with little boys but be4 he could say that I had said oh we need a teacher 2 teach the kids on sunday..

So that's wut he meant by I killed the topic.. 

Nd alex that was all roberts idea..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 02:35 PM~15027124
> *No one knows wut robert meant by that.. Its an inside joke we had.. He's talkin about me mentioning that be4 he busted out with something regarding that.. He was gonna say that alex could be the pastor/teacher that fucks with little boys but be4 he could say that I had said oh we need a teacher 2 teach the kids on sunday..
> 
> So that's wut he meant by I killed the topic..
> ...



My statement still stands.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2009, 11:36 AM~15027136
> *My statement still stands.
> *


 i agreee


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 12:24 PM~15027020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That D.J. Khaled ?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM~15026722
> *So Jd ya'll still haven't come up with a name 4 the church? Well so far we got 3 pastors which are flaco, psycho nd jd.. Nd the me nd alexis are the "nuns" lmao.. Nd rebeka can be a nun with us.. We need more employees.. Any suggestions any1?
> *


ITS GONA BE CALLED CUBA LIBRE CHURCH AND FUNERAL HOME.....WE PREACH N BURY UR BODY AT THE SAME TIME AT A LOW COST...... :biggrin: WE NEED PPL FOR OUR CEMENTARY PART OF OUR CHURCH AND SOME BODY TO RUN OUR SMALL CAFETERIA FOR WEN WE HAVE FUNERAL WE CAN SELL COLADAS N PASTELITOS N MAKE A LITTLE XTRA BREAD I REALL WANT DAT ROLLS ROYCE PHANTOM U FEEL ME>>>>>


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 11:38 AM~15027154
> *That D.J. Khaled ?
> *


ur not even liein we would b at the beach andd ppl would scream looooook its dj khaled


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 9 2009, 11:38 AM~15027154
> *That D.J. Khaled ?
> *


I know i wouldnt take a pic with a fork in my mouth,so that has to be a photoshop


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Nd I don't think any1 sucked the life out of miami fest.. On the contrary I find it more amusing now.. Nd u were one of the ones saying that its an open discussion site.. Im sorry 2 say but lately miami fest had no life 2 suck out cuz it was already sucked out nd that is why ppl come on here nd talk about random shit. Fuck it.. There's a thread 4 just cars nd then there's this thread that's about everything I guess.. :dunno:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 11:38 AM~15027162
> *ITS GONA BE CALLED CUBA LIBRE CHURCH AND FUNERAL HOME.....WE PREACH N BURY UR BODY AT THE SAME TIME AT A LOW COST...... :biggrin:  WE NEED PPL FOR OUR CEMENTARY PART OF OUR CHURCH AND SOME BODY TO RUN OUR SMALL CAFETERIA FOR WEN WE HAVE FUNERAL WE CAN SELL COLADAS N PASTELITOS N MAKE A LITTLE XTRA  BREAD I REALL WANT DAT ROLLS ROYCE PHANTOM U FEEL ME>>>>>
> *


:roflmao: true true


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:39 AM~15027170
> *ur not even liein we would b at the beach andd  ppl would scream  looooook its dj khaled
> *


Robert thats that u didnt hear about the incident me and flaco had at benihanas!! Some ***** was callin his homies on his cell sayin " ***** im eating at benis wit dj khaled"!!! Wemwere crackin up


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:39 AM~15027170
> *ur not even liein we would b at the beach andd  ppl would scream  looooook its dj khaled
> *


Yep so true especially in his vert lol..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 11:45 AM~15027228
> *Robert thats  that u didnt hear about the incident me and flaco had at benihanas!! Some ***** was callin his homies on his cell sayin " ***** im eating at benis wit dj khaled"!!! Wemwere crackin up
> *


lollllll :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 11:41 AM~15027194
> *I know i wouldnt take a pic with a fork in my mouth,so that has to be a photoshop
> *


Its not lol.. I have that pic as well.. That nite we had just got back 4rm cruisin the beach nd we went 2 tb on 49st nd we all took pics eatin.. Except mike look very conservative when he was eatin cuz he was using the fork for everythin he ate..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam i feel like hittin up flanigans rite about now :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15027287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have no regrets!! That cheesy gordita crunch was off the chain as u can see I gotta smile on my face :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

Register for mortgage!


"We must stem the spread of foreclosures and falling home values for all Americans, and do everything we can to help responsible homeowners stay in their homes," 

Making Home Affordable program facilitates implementation of the critical provisions that will help bring relief to responsible homeowners struggling to make their mortgage payments, while preventing neighborhoods and communities from suffering the negative effects of foreclosure such as lower property values, increased crime and higher taxes. 

So find out if you are eligible to participate in the program and save your home. 

Call Today!
1-800-845-9333
Lower Your Interest Rate Without Refinancing



http://homeaffordabilityprogram.us


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 02:42 PM~15027201
> *Nd I don't think any1 sucked the life out of miami fest.. On the contrary I find it more amusing now.. Nd u were one of the ones saying that its an open discussion site.. Im sorry 2 say but lately miami fest had no life 2 suck out cuz it was already sucked out nd that is why ppl come on here nd talk about random shit. Fuck it.. There's a thread 4 just cars nd then there's this thread that's about everything I guess.. :dunno:
> *



It has nothing to do with talking about cars and what not....
It's that you keep on with the same bs over and over and over and over and over and over.
Becuase for the past x amount of years since Willy started the thread, there was always people talking random stuff that wasn't about cars, but it still worked. 
No one complained because at least it was balanced.

You guys need to explore into the off topic. 
That's where you guys should have your thread to talk random bs while you're bored and have nothing else to do. 


We get the point.
You guys are friends, you like tacobell, and you had a joke about a church that I'm sure was funny at one point.
And just like anything, no matter how good it is, if it keeps being brought up or used extensively it ends up *ragged out* and should be left alone. 

I really don't give a shit about talking about cars only and pictures only because I think that's retarded.
Who the fuck want's to see old ass pictures of cars for 362365 amount of pages.
That's what a fucking picture gallery is for, not a thread in a forum.
But you continue to take it too far with random bs.
That's what Off Topic is for.
I'm surprised a mod hasn't moved this thread to the Off Topic yet.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 06:23 AM~15024366
> *STR8 bROWArD GIRLS!!! LOL :roflmao:
> *


you now it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2009, 12:02 PM~15027415
> *It has nothing to do with talking about cars and what not....
> It's that you keep on with the same bs over and over and over and over and over and over.
> Becuase for the past x amount of years since Willy started the thread, there was always people talking random stuff that wasn't about cars, but it still worked.
> ...


Yes ur right but I brought it up just cuz I was bored nd there really nuthin else 2 talk about. Nd we haven't really talked about the whole church thing 4 a while.. 

But even when it was balanced not so long ago ppl did start 2 complain about us talkin about shit but cars.. Like it randomly turned into a protest that it had 2 be just about cars. nd next thing u know there's another miami fest.. 

Miami fest aint gonna be like it used 2 be anymore unfortunetly :uh: I guess that's y ppl just stick 2 talkin random bullshit here.. 

I really don't know wut else 2 say... :dunno:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 10:47 AM~15026677
> *Se ve que monte ugly esta bien ocupado con la jefa digo jeva..
> *



lmfaoooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 12:15 PM~15027556
> *lmfaoooooooooooooo!!!!
> *



BEKKA ME TIENES EMBARKADOOO LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM~15026722
> *So Jd ya'll still haven't come up with a name 4 the church? Well so far we got 3 pastors which are flaco, psycho nd jd.. Nd the me nd alexis are the "nuns" lmao.. Nd rebeka can be a nun with us.. We need more employees.. Any suggestions any1?
> *



lmaaaOOOO!!!! I am DefiNatelY nooooTTT a NUN!!! lol....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 12:23 PM~15027631
> *BEKKA ME TIENES EMBARKADOOO LOL
> *


Im soRRy mY frienD pero Es k Estaba FunnY!!! i Cant Hate.... lol....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 9 2009, 10:13 AM~15026332
> *This was a good one...hope you enjoy....?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

weres the party at 2night


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lowridergame estas enamorado


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 12:29 PM~15027700
> *weres the party at 2night
> *


Tb :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15027759
> *Tb :biggrin:
> *


again wit tb STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP :angry:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 01:30 PM~15027714
> *Lowridergame estas enamorado
> *


Yes he is my dogg in luv


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96+Sep 9 2009, 02:33 PM~15027097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: u know im always on call ..all u gotta do is call me and ill have 2 spots at da bar facing da tvs reserved....lol better yet friday is my ritual ..if u down well ride primo...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 11:03 AM~15026822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOL....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 12:42 PM~15026015
> *C MRE STN POPIN UP NOW I NEED SOUND OF REVENGE STN [/B]TO POP UP?
> *


*
  :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:*


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Its on friday then! What time?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15027767
> *again wit tb  STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP :angry:
> *


Robert stop instigatin!!! :nono: ur the one that starts all these topics nd ur the cause of the real riders miami fest ok so callate la boca :tongue:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 11:45 AM~15027228
> *Robert thats  that u didnt hear about the incident me and flaco had at benihanas!! Some ***** was callin his homies on his cell sayin " ***** im eating at benis wit dj khaled"!!! Wemwere crackin up
> *


LMFAOOOOOOOOO!!!! HELL NAH!!! :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 03:46 PM~15027892
> *Its on friday then! What time?
> *


u know what time i be waking up at so its on u ...ur gonna have to call me cus i just noticed i have 7 mikes in my phone lol...its on though


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 12:29 PM~15027700
> *weres the party at 2night
> *



iN YOUr MOuFF :0 ANd EVERyBODY'S cUMIn!!!! :0:0:0:0 LOL...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 12:51 PM~15027950
> *iN YOUr MOuFF :0 ANd EVERyBODY'S cUMIn!!!! :0:0:0:0 LOL...
> *


wow dats harsh :0 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 12:51 PM~15027950
> *iN YOUr MOuFF :0 ANd EVERyBODY'S cUMIn!!!! :0:0:0:0 LOL...
> *



dats messed up


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

where i come from dem b sum fightin words


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 12:51 PM~15027950
> *iN YOUr MOuFF :0 ANd EVERyBODY'S cUMIn!!!! :0:0:0:0 LOL...
> *


Ooouuuccchhhhhh!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

BEING FAKE IS PUSSY SO ***** IM A VIRGIN -WEEZY alex whos weezy?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 12:57 PM~15028020
> *BEING FAKE IS PUSSY SO ***** IM A VIRGIN -WEEZY  alex whos weezy?
> *



tu madre en cuatro patas ******* keep asking me the same question que ur really gonna hear me boii


----------



## qet On ma level (Sep 7, 2009)

anybOdy qOt a cadillac fleetwood forsale i qot $2000.00 cash let me knOe :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 12:59 PM~15028035
> *tu madre en cuatro patas ******* keep asking me the same question que ur really gonna hear me boii
> *


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :rofl:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

DADDY...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

the red one is nicer


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 12:56 PM~15028008
> *where i come from dem b sum fightin words
> *


LOL....OH HE DONT WANT NUN RYT LAZ.....LOL.... HE NOEES iTS ALL LoVE.... LMAooooooooo!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 12:59 PM~15028035
> *tu madre en cuatro patas ******* keep asking me the same question que ur really gonna hear me boii
> *


Robert te estas buscando a el ganzo,bbuueeennnooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 01:04 PM~15028102
> *Robert te estas buscando a  el ganzo,bbuueeennnooo
> *


 :biggrin: i dont no y he gets mad its a ? plz call my friend by his name ALEX


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 01:00 PM~15028054
> *DADDY...
> 
> 
> ...




yea i think so 

VVVVVVVVV


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

the body line of the white one stops at the door


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 01:04 PM~15028102
> *Robert te estas buscando a  el ganzo,bbuueeennnooo
> *



quine piÑga tu llamas ganzo ehh flotador de agua rojo y blanco ehh dime!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

lexxx being real quiet today boiii


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

bubba-d whats good man hows everything down south?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 01:08 PM~15028138
> *quine piÑga tu llamas ganzo ehh flotador de agua rojo y blanco ehh dime!!
> *


 :0 :twak: :machinegun:  hno: hno: mike u better respect the youngins


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

evelitog wheres dat lincoln at bring that hoe out already u slacking u got fresh batteries toooooooo


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 01:07 PM~15028134
> *the body line of the white one stops at the door
> *


LOL....DAYUM DEY NEEDA SEND IT BACK...IT GOT A RECALL....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 01:10 PM~15028158
> *LOL....DAYUM DEY NEEDA SEND IT BACK...IT GOT A RECALL....
> *


its just the hater eye in me


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 01:09 PM~15028146
> *lexxx being real quiet today boiii
> *


Cccooojjeelllooooo con take it easy enamorado, las juevitas estas te tienen loco :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 01:12 PM~15028181
> *Cccooojjeelllooooo con take it easy enamorado, las juevitas estas te tienen loco :cheesy:
> *


jus cause they aiint talking to u today dosent mean u have to get jealous mikey lol hahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mike te stan tirando durooooooooooooo and back 2 back


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
18 Members:  Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, BUBBA-D, sucio138

SUP HOMIES!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15028221
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members:  Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, BUBBA-D, sucio138
> 
> ...




que bolon tiburon!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, *STR8CLOWNIN LS*, tru6lu305, Evelitog, ELEGANCECC96, GbodyonD's, monte24, trealcha, Born 2 Die


franks whats good man


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 01:13 PM~15028192
> *jus cause they aiint talking to u today dosent mean u have to get jealous mikey lol hahahahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ooyyeee yewa yo soy un hombre comprometido, a mi no me hace falta que estas huevitas me hablen, relajate chamacito :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 01:20 PM~15028259
> *Ooyyeee yewa yo soy un hombre comprometido, a mi no me hace falta que estas huevitas me hablen, relajate chamacito :cheesy:
> *



OYE CHAMACO TE ME CALMAS MIRA VER MIRA VER TE TAS PASANDO


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for a 90 cadillac parts car


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 9 2009, 01:24 PM~15028296
> *looking for a 90 cadillac parts car
> *



there was one in craigsist today i seen it too i forgot what i was looking for and i saw that bitch its crashed from the back if i find it ill pm u the link


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lowridergame305, Chevy210, INKSTINCT003, Chulow, TRYMEBCH, ELEGANCECC96, Evelitog, LeXxTaCy, GbodyonD's


chuloww sup with the caddi man


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 04:26 PM~15028317
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Lowridergame305, Chevy210, INKSTINCT003, Chulow, TRYMEBCH, ELEGANCECC96, Evelitog, LeXxTaCy, GbodyonD's
> chuloww sup with the caddi man
> *


at the cribbb catching dust..... :biggrin: it will be out as soon as recession is over


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 9 2009, 01:29 PM~15028359
> *at the cribbb catching dust.....  :biggrin: it will be out as soon as recession is over
> *



cool man good to hear u still got it and have planns on finishing it dale be easy


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15028240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM DEFINATELY Not eatIng arOund Ya'LL PapaRazzi'S... :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15028221
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members:  Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, BUBBA-D, sucio138
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

custom pedals ...954-651-2061


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15028240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u sir!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 01:30 PM~15028373
> *IM DEFINATELY Not eatIng arOund Ya'LL PapaRazzi'S... :roflmao:
> *



.lmfaooooo hahahahahahah foreallll


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: monte24, Lowridergame305, El Patron 51, ROLLIN LUXURY, *99 LINCOLN*, I G0T DAT, ELEGANCECC96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

uh oh spaggheti ohss


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 01:40 PM~15028475
> *.lmfaooooo hahahahahahah foreallll
> *


DAM ON ToP OF I gOT WHo WIt HIS pAPARAZZi SHots!!! WHiCH IdGAf IF HE pOSTED dHAT pIC OF mE fALLiNG CATcHINg DHA fOOTBAll!!!! cUZ i STIll LOOk cUte On DHA FLOOr!! And NewayS wen u SeeN a fooTball Player dhat Dont faLL!!! lol... tiGhten ^ whO!!! lol... y u doNt Post dha One of me CathciN it doee!!! lol... 

i Gotchu waiT til i c u PickIn ur Nose,,,lol... i Gotchu!!!!! lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

den dese PaparazZI's k No dejan Ni comer A unO!!! maaaaaaN!!!! lol.... 

feelIn liKe a MillIon bux!!! lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 01:36 PM~15028423
> *custom pedals ...954-651-2061
> 
> 
> ...



yo quieroooooooooooooo!!! lol... antojada!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 01:36 PM~15028423
> *custom pedals ...954-651-2061
> 
> 
> ...


WAT SOME PEDAL FOR A CUTLASS GO FOR AROUND?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Rebeka estas de pipi pero tienes razon!! 

Go 2 tb 2nite perdida!


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 01:58 PM~15028648
> *WAT SOME PEDAL FOR A CUTLASS GO FOR AROUND?
> *


depends on what you want on it,,, a basic set is $150 but if u want it detailed and custom like my brake pedal its around $250... it took me over 5 hours just to program the machine to cut the "GRAND PRIX ",,,over 1,000 lines of cutting


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 9 2009, 01:54 PM~15028608
> *yo quieroooooooooooooo!!! lol... antojada!!!
> *


english porfavor.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 02:02 PM~15028690
> *depends on what you want on it,,, a basic set is $150 but if u want it detailed and custom like my brake pedal its around $250... it took me  over 5 hours just to program the machine to cut the "GRAND PRIX ",,,over 1,000 lines of cutting
> *


DATS RAW N YALL DO THE REAR VIEW MIRROR TO OR NO?


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 02:11 PM~15028772
> *DATS RAW N YALL DO THE REAR VIEW MIRROR TO OR NO?
> *


rear view mirror ?? what u mean boss


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 02:18 PM~15028830
> *rear view mirror ?? what u mean boss
> *


YALL DO LIKE THE BILLET INSIDE MIRROR?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, ROLLIN LUXURY, ELEGANCECC96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, MR.GRUMPY



yo que bola :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 05:23 PM~15028888
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, ROLLIN LUXURY, ELEGANCECC96, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> yo que bola :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


CHILLEN CUZ


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 02:00 PM~15028667
> *Rebeka estas de pipi pero tienes razon!!
> 
> Go 2 tb 2nite perdida!
> *


and u keep on with :uh: tb


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 01:36 PM~15028423
> *custom pedals ...954-651-2061
> 
> 
> ...


those pedals r raww :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BORN TO DIE WATS GOOD HOMIE......


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 02:22 PM~15028878
> *YALL DO LIKE THE BILLET INSIDE MIRROR?
> *


 o ok....nah boss man right now we just do the pedals and rims and im workin on mastering and perfecting the steering wheels,,, got any pics of the billet inside mirror iv never seen that


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 02:29 PM~15028954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chilling cuz wats good with the caddy


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2009, 02:29 PM~15028951
> *those pedals r raww :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks boss....i got ur set ready to slap on ur g-body boss


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 02:30 PM~15028971
> *chilling cuz wats good with the caddy
> *


THERE CHILLIN FOOL GOT A DEAL WITH SOME ***** IN ORLANDO DAT WANTS TO TRADE FOR A CLEAN ASS CUTLASS JUST TRYN TO FIGURE OUT BOT THE RIDE UP BUT IM KPN THE RIMS...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 02:30 PM~15028966
> *o ok....nah boss man right now we just do the pedals and rims and im workin on mastering and perfecting the steering wheels,,, got any pics of the billet inside mirror iv never seen that
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 9 2009, 02:25 PM~15028902
> *CHILLEN CUZ
> *


same here ma ***** on the everyday grind


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15029009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WAT IM TALKN BOT THE BILLET REAR VIEW...THANK BORN TO DIE...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15029009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
wow.....looks like i gotta step it up that shit tight work righ there ima see if i come up with some ideas....wow


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 02:39 PM~15029059
> *:0  :0  :0
> wow.....looks like i gotta step it up that shit tight work righ there ima see if i come up with some ideas....wow
> *


HOLLER AT ME WEN U GET THE 3PIECE KIT PEDALS N REARVIEW LET ME KNOW A PRICE WEN U FIGURE OT THE KIT... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 9 2009, 02:00 PM~15028667
> *Rebeka estas de pipi pero tienes razon!!
> 
> Go 2 tb 2nite perdida!
> *


lol...de pipi porque....


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 8 2009, 09:26 PM~15020874
> *yup man he was a good friend. speaking of kenny where is he i havent seen him in years he's a good friend of mine also i remember when he picked me up once in his regal when he had it stripped i havent seen him since like 01
> *


Kenny's straight see him @ work everyday, he got rid of that regal a while back. 
Kenny has two boy's now the oldest is 5 or almost 6 years old. The youngest is 3 months old.


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 02:43 PM~15029102
> *HOLLER AT ME WEN U GET THE 3PIECE KIT PEDALS N REARVIEW LET ME KNOW A PRICE WEN U FIGURE OT THE KIT... :biggrin:
> *


 well the rearview i dont know when ima get to that but the pedals i got for sure whenever u need,,,


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 9 2009, 01:04 PM~15028102
> *Robert te estas buscando a  el ganzo,bbuueeennnooo
> *


oye quien es el ganzo????


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 02:57 PM~15029242
> *well the rearview i dont know when ima get to that but the pedals i got for sure whenever u need,,,
> *


I GOT A LITTLE DEAL GOIN ON TO BRING A CLEAN CUTLASS FROM ORLANDO ASS SOON ASS I GET IT ILL HIT U UP FOR SURE....


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 03:02 PM~15029297
> *I GOT A LITTLE DEAL GOIN ON TO BRING A CLEAN CUTLASS FROM ORLANDO ASS SOON ASS I GET IT ILL HIT U UP FOR SURE....
> *


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

93brougham, KING LINCOLN, :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 10:36 AM~15026563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coñoooo!!! k arrebatoooo....


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 9 2009, 03:24 PM~15029510
> *93brougham, KING LINCOLN, :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


whats good pimp?


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15029574
> *whats good pimp?
> *


 :420: CHILLEN


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64+Sep 9 2009, 05:52 PM~15029182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: entonces


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

KING LINCOLN

wuz up ***** uffin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 9 2009, 03:43 PM~15029653
> *KING LINCOLN
> 
> wuz up *****  uffin:
> *


chillen men, about to go get some uffin: :420:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

where yall at....


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 03:46 PM~15029674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 9 2009, 03:45 PM~15029671
> *chillen men, about to go get some uffin: :420:
> *


lol u cant work with out dat shit :biggrin: fo show


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 9 2009, 03:53 PM~15029747
> *lol u cant work with out dat shit  :biggrin: fo show
> *


4 real ma *****


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 9 2009, 04:23 PM~15028291
> *OYE CHAMACO TE ME CALMAS MIRA VER MIRA VER TE TAS PASANDO
> *


this ***** needs to respect his elders...no joke...tell that boi whats up gordo...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 9 2009, 03:50 PM~15029723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** I NEED SOME COCO ICE CREAM THERE BETER BE SOME AT THE SHOP FOR WEN I GO VISIT... :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15029834
> ****** I NEED SOME COCO ICE CREAM THERE BETER BE SOME AT THE SHOP FOR WEN I GO VISIT... :biggrin:
> *


4 sho ***** lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 9 2009, 04:02 PM~15029853
> *4 sho ***** lol
> *


OYE Y MISTER KING AUTO WHERE HE AT HES IN ORLANDO STILL?


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 04:05 PM~15029883
> *OYE Y MISTER KING AUTO WHERE HE AT HES IN ORLANDO STILL?
> *


i think he got back already...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 9 2009, 04:07 PM~15029902
> *i think he got back already...
> *


dat ***** is back


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

plenty money reagal whats good :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15029794
> *this ***** needs to respect his elders...no joke...tell that boi whats up gordo...
> *


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 06hemiram, STR8CLOWNIN LS, *MR.GRUMPY*


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

THIS SHITS DEAD 2NITE


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 9 2009, 08:45 PM~15030778
> *THIS SHITS DEAD 2NITE
> *


yessir


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here yall go enjoy


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 06:22 PM~15031178
> *here yall go enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH MY DOGS SHIT LOOKING REAL GOOD MAD PROPS.....HEY YALL C ANT TELL HIS ASS TO CALL ME HE CHANGED HIS NUMBER AND I AINT GOT IT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 9 2009, 07:37 PM~15030691
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 06hemiram, STR8CLOWNIN LS, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD NINJA


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

BROWARD CUSTOMS
]


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by man of steel 305_@Sep 9 2009, 04:19 PM~15029987
> *plenty money reagal whats good :wave:
> *


chilling and u :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 06:22 PM~15031178
> *here yall go enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *SWITCHITTER*, Hellraizer, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, FatboyR&T, "ACE", lmadera, 954 motoring tsp, 06hemiram, plenty money regal

whats good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

FatboyR&T, Hellraizer, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,ELEGANCECC96, SWITCHITTER, SOUND OF REVENGE,06hemiram

:wave:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

QUE BOLA CHICHO EL BICHO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 09:22 PM~15031178
> *here yall go enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 9 2009, 09:58 PM~15031610
> *BROWARD CUSTOMS
> ]
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 10:20 PM~15031890
> *FatboyR&T, Hellraizer, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,ELEGANCECC96, SWITCHITTER, SOUND OF REVENGE,06hemiram
> 
> :wave:
> *


Whats good homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Hellraizer


wuz up *****'s uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 9 2009, 10:29 PM~15032035
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Hellraizer
> wuz up *****'s  uffin:
> *


Chilling man.....working on the car


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 9 2009, 10:29 PM~15032035
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Hellraizer
> wuz up *****'s  uffin:
> *


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 9 2009, 07:36 PM~15032134
> *
> *


Wat the fuck is the  for *****


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 9 2009, 07:33 PM~15032085
> *Chilling man.....working on the car
> *


YOU AT THE SHOP ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Tru2DaGame
> *


:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2009, 09:11 PM~15032695
> *:ugh: :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly se ve que tu no trabajas mañana porque ur on late.. Anywho just wanna let u kno that ur ugly nd u made it rain 2nite at checkers so we couldn't finish our hangout nite no thanks 2 u.. :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

A lil something we working on 
Before








After

















And Clay got down something serious on the frame


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

My lil man in his new ride

















then he was ready to ride in the 63 wagon


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here you go Watson.....


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

24s FOR SALE 1500 obo


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Bueno dias!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 10 2009, 09:13 AM~15036310
> *Bueno dias!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


GD MORNING, MA!


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Morning....!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 10 2009, 12:03 AM~15035587
> *A lil something we working on
> Before
> 
> ...



COnOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!   TYYYYYTe WORk!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, Who Productions 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 10 2009, 06:34 AM~15036440
> *Morning....!
> *


Wuts happening? Wish u would've went 2 chill with us last nite.. It was like a miami fest chatroom hangout lol..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry i was busy chasing money around this town....!sittin here gettin ready to go get my id....! Pray for the best....LOL....!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

good morning everybody hope errone has a good day today


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly I see u lurking... y eso que ur up so early? Anyways u were bein a good friend last nite cuz u stayed chillin throughout the whole nite with us.. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 10 2009, 06:38 AM~15036477
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, Who Productions
> 
> :wave:      :wave:        :wave:
> *


Wuts good ma?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

wassup beka....?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 10 2009, 06:40 AM~15036487
> *sorry i was busy chasing money around this town....!sittin here gettin ready to go get my id....! Pray for the best....LOL....!
> *


U got my prayers!! :worship: lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SO WE CAUGHT SUM RAIN YESTURDAY AND LOOK HOW MONTE24 AND MR.REGAL GOT AN UMBRELLA LAST NIGHT!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 10 2009, 06:47 AM~15036527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMfAAOOOOOO!!!! eYYYYyALL rEALLy SUm PAPArAZZI'S tHAAANk GOD i WAS iN MY cAR!!! LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 10 2009, 06:47 AM~15036527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

That shit wuz funny as fuck.. Nd if u got a video then even better lol.. If u did record text it 2 my phone so that I can see it cuz if u post it up I won't be able 2


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leonte_@Sep 10 2009, 09:28 AM~15036402
> *
> 
> *


Wtf is wrong with this *****?
Keep your porn to yourself


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 10 2009, 06:54 AM~15036574
> *LMfAAOOOOOO!!!! eYYYYyALL rEALLy SUm PAPArAZZI'S tHAAANk GOD i WAS iN MY cAR!!! LOL
> *


Shit are u kiddin if we get post it on lay it low opportunities then we go 4 it lol..

We should've got u eatin in ur car but ur lucky u were parked pa casa la pinga lmaoo


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

was up miami


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

06hemiram, monte24 plenty money regal, was up


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Que bola mr grumpy &monte24 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: bpzlow70, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, plenty money regal, Lowridergame305, 06hemiram, monte24

:0 PLENTY MONEY IN DIS SHIT :guns: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

chillin at da crib homie tierd as fuk


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THERE WAS SUM MIAMI DADE BOYS CREEPING LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowridergame305, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, plenty money regal, Who Productions howr u ladies


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 10 2009, 10:07 AM~15036659
> *chillin at da crib homie tierd as fuk
> *


Tired from what? Driving around doing nothing, getting paid? Lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 10 2009, 06:44 AM~15036507
> *wassup beka....?
> *


WUZZuPPPP..... hOW R u??!! & WHeRE mY pICS @


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 10 2009, 09:40 AM~15036487
> *sorry i was busy chasing money around this town....!sittin here gettin ready to go get my id....! Pray for the best....LOL....!
> *


got my fingers crossed for ya! u'll get it! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *INKSTINCT003, LeXxTaCy*, 06hemiram, Str8PiMpInReBeka, plenty money regal, monte24
:wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 10:30 AM~15036780
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, INKSTINCT003, LeXxTaCy, 06hemiram, Str8PiMpInReBeka, plenty money regal, monte24
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


hola, senor tito....que bola?!?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 10 2009, 07:20 AM~15036715
> *Tired from what? Driving around doing nothing, getting paid? Lol
> *


hey dats my job drive all over dade county


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 10 2009, 07:17 AM~15036701
> *THERE WAS SUM MIAMI DADE BOYS CREEPING LAST NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT LOL
> *


i dont know wat u talking bout lol was good homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 07:35 AM~15036812
> *hola, senor tito....que bola?!?
> *


chillen ma y tu?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 07:35 AM~15036812
> *hola, senor tito....que bola?!?
> *


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 07:30 AM~15036780
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, INKSTINCT003, LeXxTaCy, 06hemiram, Str8PiMpInReBeka, plenty money regal, monte24
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 10 2009, 07:44 AM~15036878
> *:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> *


que bola rebeka!


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 10 2009, 10:38 AM~15036835
> *hey dats my job drive all over dade county
> *


Yessir, shit I wish I was driving around dade county all night not doing shit. ***** we gotta go to PT's again! EXOTICA, ENFERMA!! Lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 10 2009, 10:43 AM~15036873
> *:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> *


como estas, mi amor??


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

im ready when u guys r. its been a while since we all just hang n talk shit


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

06 hemi ram u @ work?????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 10 2009, 07:52 AM~15036921
> *im ready when u guys r. its been a while since we all just hang n talk shit
> *


Ima send a letter to carlos alvarez. About. County workers


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 10 2009, 10:54 AM~15036940
> *06 hemi ram u @ work?????
> *


Yea I'm at work, chilling in the truck. Whenever you want *****, you know I'm always down for strip clubs. We gotta go to chilis or flanigans before and have a couple drinks though


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 10 2009, 07:56 AM~15036962
> *Ima send a letter to carlos alvarez. About. County workers
> *


papa u on da same boat.. n shut up cuz if not ill turn ur water off lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 10 2009, 07:57 AM~15036965
> *Yea I'm at work, chilling in the truck. Whenever you want *****, you know I'm always down for strip clubs. We gotta go to chilis or flanigans before and have a couple drinks though
> *


fosho


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 10 2009, 10:58 AM~15036972
> *papa u on da same boat..  n shut up cuz if not ill turn ur water off lol
> *


Cut the water on the whole block lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 10 2009, 07:56 AM~15036962
> *Ima send a letter to carlos alvarez. About. County workers
> *


LMAAAAooo :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: 

ABoUT DHA COuNTY WOrKERS cHECKn DHA WATeR @ CHECKeRS!!! LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*CONGRATS TO MY ***** NESTO (WHO PRODUCTIONS) THIS ***** IS NOW A MOTHAFUCKING FLORIDIAN!!! WOOT!*


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 11:24 AM~15037166
> *CONGRATS TO MY ***** NESTO (WHO PRODUCTIONS) THIS ***** IS NOW A MOTHAFUCKING FLORIDIAN!!! WOOT!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 10 2009, 11:26 AM~15037183
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: flaco taco


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 10 2009, 08:26 AM~15037183
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Soooooo what's going on in here 2day ? What's the topic about ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:27 AM~15037189
> *:wave: flaco taco
> *


Dimelo. I want a taco .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 10 2009, 11:32 AM~15037238
> *Dimelo. I want a taco .
> *


i want a quesadilla...lol. anywaaaaaaaaays...damn, what a mission it is to look for a decent car for 2 stacks...ugggghhhhh....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 10 2009, 08:30 AM~15037222
> *Soooooo what's going on in here 2day ? What's the topic about ?
> *


Nuthin really lol..


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1362001915.html
They're asking $1000.. I offered $500 and they keep they're rims. she was gonna talk to her bf but sounded like she was gonna do it.. She said the car turns on but shuts off a couple seconds later.. I don't wanna go on a mission, but maybe its an easy fix.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Goodmornin/afternoon my fellow layitlowers!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 10 2009, 09:36 AM~15037272
> *Nuthin really lol..
> *


How boring


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 10 2009, 09:41 AM~15037320
> *Goodmornin/afternoon my fellow layitlowers!!
> *


My brother . Whats the deal boludo?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 08:24 AM~15037166
> *CONGRATS TO MY ***** NESTO (WHO PRODUCTIONS) THIS ***** IS NOW A MOTHAFUCKING FLORIDIAN!!! WOOT!
> *


CONGRATULATiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiONs!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 10 2009, 08:50 AM~15037409
> *My brother . Whats the deal boludo?
> *


Aqui meng, bored, i just sent u a pm


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

1984 OLDS CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHAM 2 DOOR - 

BEIGE AND BROWN...ORIGINAL COLOR. SUADE LEATHER INTERIOR POWER EVERYTHING 

400 HP CHEVY 400 SMALL BLOCK NEW MOTOR - BUILT THE THE MAX!! ($2000. INTO MOTOR ALONE) SEE PICS 

... MUST SELL... YOU MUST SEE THIS CAR.!!! 

CALL MARK 727-623-3526 NEW # MUST SELL A.S.A.P $2800.00


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 10 2009, 09:54 AM~15037451
> *Aqui meng, bored, i just sent u a pm
> *


Yea me 2 . What u doin 2nite ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

its break time" whats up miami viejitos miami fl?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hector..omar...how are u guys? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498376
i just edited info on car


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:06 AM~15037561
> *hector..omar...how are u guys? :biggrin:
> *


Im good sweetie! How about yourself?
Nice pics btw :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 12:14 PM~15037620
> *Im good sweetie! How about yourself?
> Nice pics btw  :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


thanx! i am doing well....looking around for a g-body on craigslist... :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

for this








Billetproof Drags Florida: Oct 25, 2009
Back to the roots of Drag Racing! Heads up style, run what you brung. You dont need a top fuel rail to compete, bring your stock flathead 4 banger and have a ball. There will be a trophy/prize for Low Reaction Time. Everyone is eligible.

Lakeland Motorsports Park
8100 State Road 33 N
Lakeland, FL 33809-1705
(863) 984-1145

* Gates at 9am (registration at the gate is $35 includes car and driver)
* Spectators/Passengers $10/ea. (12 under, Police, Fire and Active Military with ID free)
* Heads up drag racing on an 1/8th mile track
* Basic tech inspection required. Helmets and seat belts for open cars. Helmets long pants, jacket and closed shoes for mini-bikes/motorcycles
* Mini-Bike Madness Drags
* Live Band - Vendors - Lots of racing!

RULES
* 1964 and prior TRADITIONAL style rods and customs ONLY
* No visible billet anything! Especially wheels!
* No digital gauges
* No IFS on fenderless cars
* No trailer queens
* No mag wheels made after the 60's
* No high tech styled, pastel heart beat graphic, tweed interior, fenderless IFS
sporting hot rods
* Traditional looking choppers and bobbers ONLY! (No modern West Coast Choppers, OCC style bikes)


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:24 AM~15037714
> *thanx! i am doing well....looking around for a g-body on craigslist... :biggrin:
> *


True! Get your ride on!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:02 AM~15037525
> *Yea me 2 . What u doin 2nite ?
> *


I donno, whats are the plans?!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:24 AM~15037714
> *thanx! i am doing well....looking around for a g-body on craigslist... :biggrin:
> *


your pm box is full


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 10 2009, 12:30 PM~15037788
> *your pm box is full
> *


checked it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Im bored blah


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT, 06hemiram, ROLLIN LUXURY, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy, 

:wave: wats poppin


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 10 2009, 01:06 PM~15038116
> *ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT, 06hemiram, ROLLIN LUXURY, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy,
> 
> :wave: wats poppin
> *


wassup, pimpin'? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 10 2009, 10:06 AM~15038116
> *ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT, 06hemiram, ROLLIN LUXURY, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy,
> 
> :wave: wats poppin
> *


wats good homie chillin at da crib restin


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Esto esta de pipi hoy :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 10 2009, 01:11 PM~15038172
> *Esto esta de pipi hoy :uh:
> *


i am going to look at that later on 2day....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 10 2009, 10:06 AM~15038116
> *ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT, 06hemiram, ROLLIN LUXURY, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy,
> 
> :wave: wats poppin
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiNG!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 10 2009, 01:06 PM~15038116
> *ROLLIN TITO, I G0T DAT, 06hemiram, ROLLIN LUXURY, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy,
> 
> :wave: wats poppin
> *


CHILLEN AT WORK CUZ BORED AS FUCK ON HERE &MYYSPACE LOL DE PINGA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 10 2009, 10:23 AM~15038281
> *CHILLEN AT WORK CUZ BORED AS FUCK ON HERE &MYYSPACE LOL DE PINGA
> *


same here ma *****


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 10 2009, 11:11 AM~15038172
> *Esto esta de pipi hoy :uh:
> *


de pinga I been gone 4 an hour and were still on the same page . ***** I got open house at my kids school then ima b around . It sounds realy strange but I'm in the mood 2 work on the impala .


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I made it out alive....who wants to hit a bar...?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 10 2009, 11:04 AM~15038647
> *I made it out alive....who wants to hit a bar...?
> *


im broke rite at this moment u can buy this round of 12 pack..lol


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i want to hit a bar and flash my id...LOL....!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 10 2009, 11:18 AM~15038777
> *i want to hit a bar and flash my id...LOL....!
> *


lol u can do that at 7-11...lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 10 2009, 11:03 AM~15038636
> *de pinga I been gone 4 an hour and were still on the same page . ***** I got open house at my kids school then ima b around . It sounds realy strange but I'm in the mood 2 work on the impala .
> *


You aint sayin nothing!!! Lets get to work!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Support local hip hop.

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x652gNsuibo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x652gNsuibo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 10 2009, 12:32 PM~15038920
> *You aint sayin nothing!!! Lets get to work!!!
> *


let's see at what time I finish with Yosvani if not ima hit it up 2morrow . I wana fix the stearing first then ima pull the motor again .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 10 2009, 01:22 PM~15038267
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiNG!!!!
> *


X 10000000 :banghead:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 12:10 PM~15039343
> *X 10000000 :banghead:
> *



leexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sup gangstaaa


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 12:10 PM~15039343
> *X 10000000 :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

whats up plenty money regal ,straight pimpin lets get to work now


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 10 2009, 01:14 PM~15039371
> *whats up plenty money regal ,straight pimpin lets get to work now
> *


I'm always working .


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

that video is dope ass hell



> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 01:36 PM~15038979
> *Support local hip hop.
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x652gNsuibo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x652gNsuibo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 10 2009, 03:27 PM~15039472
> *that video is dope ass hell
> *



www.myspace.com/dorksmoronsgeeks


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

anybody that has a crashed 80's caddy and needs parts hit me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 11:36 AM~15038979
> *Support local hip hop.
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x652gNsuibo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x652gNsuibo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


tight work... glad to see different variables of music in that video, very refreshing compared to the trash on the radio
kinda reminds me of this bad ass video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W85TPepF8Rg


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 10 2009, 01:38 PM~15039564
> *anybody that has a crashed 80's caddy and needs parts hit me
> *


What you got? hit me back


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

QUE BOLAAAAAAA?!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 03:49 PM~15039682
> *tight work... glad to see different variables of music in that video, very refreshing compared to the trash on the radio
> kinda reminds me of this bad ass video!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W85TPepF8Rg
> *


Their music isn't the garbage most rappers are putting out.
And one of them was also into lowriders....lol

ex sudden impact member with the green lowrider bike "Resurrection" then he had the burgundy fleet on 13's daytons.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 03:56 PM~15039744
> *QUE BOLAAAAAAA?!
> *


 :dunno: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :tongue:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 01:00 PM~15039772
> *Their music isn't the garbage most rappers are putting out.
> And one of them was also into lowriders....lol
> 
> ...


kool keans.. keep me posted with they music!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 04:06 PM~15039834
> *kool keans.. keep me posted with they music!
> *


Just a few.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D7DKWRicJWY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D7DKWRicJWY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQtYkvUBuIg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQtYkvUBuIg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vn1UhzD31Eo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vn1UhzD31Eo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 01:15 PM~15039904
> *Just a few.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D7DKWRicJWY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D7DKWRicJWY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> ...


tite songs i used 2 roll with ekwote back in da days too bad he aint in da group anymore


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

DIS SHiT WAKALAAAAAAAAA.COM

EEEEEEEEY I NEED A BOX FOR 2 15"S.... WHO GOT IT??!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 10 2009, 04:27 PM~15040047
> *tite songs i used 2 roll with ekwote back in da days too bad he aint in da group anymore
> *



Arthur is still making music.
Solo stuff though.

It's more like his original underground type stuff.

http://www.myspace.com/artmorera


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 01:30 PM~15040078
> *Arthur is still making music.
> Solo stuff though.
> 
> ...


yea i he took it back ,i didnt know he went 2 vero beach tho , i thought he was still living in north miami

support miami hiphop

www.myspace.com/itsbear :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 10 2009, 04:48 PM~15040302
> *yea i he took it back ,i didnt know he went 2 vero beach tho , i thought he was still living in north miami
> 
> support miami hiphop
> ...



Jerry told me he's on a song with you.
Which one is it? lol


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 10 2009, 01:28 PM~15040066
> *DIS SHiT WAKALAAAAAAAAA.COM
> 
> EEEEEEEEY I NEED A BOX FOR 2 15"S.... WHO GOT IT??!!
> *


 i got dat


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 01:25 PM~15040028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 10 2009, 02:07 PM~15040582
> *i got dat
> *


U gOT DHAT??!! WHAAAAA!!! HOw MuCH??!! ANd IS iT GOnNA FIX mY TrUNK??!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I HAVE 3 16 INCH CCE PISTONS AND WOULD LIKE TO TRADE THOSE FOR A SET OF 12 INCH PISTONS.AND A PAIR OF MINI COILS IF POSSIBLE.... PM ME OR JUST CALL ME AT 786 333 2602


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 10 2009, 02:23 PM~15040810
> *I HAVE 3 16 INCH CCE PISTONS AND WOULD LIKE TO TRADE THOSE FOR A SET OF 12 INCH PISTONS.AND A PAIR OF MINI COILS IF POSSIBLE.... PM ME OR JUST CALL ME AT 786 333 2602
> *


OK NEVER MIND, GOT EM ALREADY


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

That BLUE PRINT 3 is sick gonna tear clubs up with this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erOBMiO-vHE&feature=popular


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15041281
> *That BLUE PRINT 3 is sick gonna tear clubs up with this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erOBMiO-vHE&feature=popular
> *


U TALKIN BOUT GRANBDPA JAYZ? NLOL DAT ****** OLD NEWQS IF U AINT FUCKIN WITH GUCCI MANE OR OJ DA JUICEMAN TA DE PINGA


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 10 2009, 06:05 PM~15041362
> *U TALKIN BOUT GRANBDPA JAYZ? NLOL DAT ****** OLD NEWQS IF U AINT FUCKIN WITH GUCCI MANE OR OJ DA JUICEMAN TA DE PINGA
> *




Gucci mane? 

haha..

he's a joke.


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 10 2009, 05:05 PM~15041362
> *U TALKIN BOUT GRANBDPA JAYZ? NLOL DAT ****** OLD NEWQS IF U AINT FUCKIN WITH GUCCI MANE OR OJ DA JUICEMAN TA DE PINGA
> *



jayz may be old but still doin it, gucci mane and juiceman dont even speak english to eac thier own. If iam going to listen to southern shit its deff gonna be boosie webbie jeezy luda. either way jayz cd is on point track after track.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

im chopping and dropping the gs. 4 pump set up.... what you guys think. coming out of broward :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15041412
> *Gucci mane?
> 
> haha..
> ...


x305 garbage ass music


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 10 2009, 03:51 PM~15041942
> *im chopping and dropping the gs. 4 pump set up.... what you guys think. coming out of broward :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: uz a fool for that 1


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly u been very quiet 2day.. All u been doin is lurking around.. Se ve que no tienes mierda que hablar hoy lol..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WERE MY ****** AT?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 10 2009, 04:19 PM~15042269
> *Monte ugly u been very quiet 2day.. All u been doin is lurking around.. Se ve que no tienes mierda que hablar hoy lol..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 04:15 PM~15039904
> *Just a few.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D7DKWRicJWY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D7DKWRicJWY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> ...


greatness like always. about time they release an album.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 04:37 PM~15042442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 10 2009, 04:43 PM~15042507
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


WATS GOOD MONTE 24, MRZ LADY D :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 01:25 PM~15040028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pink nails again........  ........sexyyyyy!


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 10 2009, 02:22 PM~15040790
> *U gOT DHAT??!! WHAAAAA!!! HOw MuCH??!! ANd IS iT GOnNA FIX mY TrUNK??!!
> *


i will make it fit custom to your whip  ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 06:09 PM~15041412
> *Gucci mane?
> 
> haha..
> ...


 WELL I SAY FUCK JAY Z I CANT FUCK WITH HIS MUSIC. AINT NUTHIN LIKE SMOKIN A BLUNT AND DRINKIN SOME BEER LISTENIN TO SOME GUCCI MANE. THATS MY OPINION I CANT STAND THAT LYRICAL NY BULLSHYT MUSIC I RATHER FUCK WITH SOME ATLANTA MUSIC


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 10 2009, 05:20 PM~15042855
> *WELL I SAY FUCK JAY Z I CANT FUCK WITH HIS MUSIC. AINT NUTHIN LIKE SMOKIN A BLUNT AND DRINKIN SOME BEER LISTENIN TO SOME GUCCI MANE. THATS MY OPINION I CANT STAND THAT LYRICAL NY BULLSHYT MUSIC I RATHER FUCK WITH SOME ATLANTA MUSIC
> *


GUCCI MANE RUNNING THIS BITCH NOW DAT BOY DOIN IT... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 10 2009, 08:20 PM~15042855
> *WELL I SAY FUCK JAY Z I CANT FUCK WITH HIS MUSIC. AINT NUTHIN LIKE SMOKIN A BLUNT AND DRINKIN SOME BEER LISTENIN TO SOME GUCCI MANE. THATS MY OPINION I CANT STAND THAT LYRICAL NY BULLSHYT MUSIC I RATHER FUCK WITH SOME ATLANTA MUSIC
> *


I'm icyyyyy, so icyyy!! 


I'm know I'm the bomb, just look at my charm.
I know I'm the shit, my chain hang down to my dick






:ugh:

lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Btw, I'm not a Jay-z fan at all.
I cannot stand his music...

I rather good music like:
The Cool Kids
Asher Roth
Gym Class Heroes


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 10 2009, 01:28 PM~15040066
> *DIS SHiT WAKALAAAAAAAAA.COM
> 
> EEEEEEEEY I NEED A BOX FOR 2 15"S.... WHO GOT IT??!!
> *


WE CAN MAKE IT $175 CUSTOM


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 05:40 PM~15043024
> *Btw, I'm not a Jay-z fan at all.
> I cannot stand his music...
> 
> ...


I FEEL U ON DAT I CANT STAND JAY Z :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 02:01 PM~15040489
> *Jerry told me he's on a song with you.
> Which one is it? lol
> *


1st song on the list


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 10 2009, 08:53 PM~15043144
> *1st song on the list
> *



He's the one on the hook? or does he rap a verse?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

* FOR SALE... 4 HI-LO PUMPS... 2 ELITE 2000 AND 2 REGULAR PUMPS WITH AN ADEX..INCLUDES FITTINGS SHOWN...MAKE A REASONABLE OFFER*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this is wat i got to jam too rather then listening to pucci man or wat ever his name is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcHfp9ZOne8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDW8HwTJMMk


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~

9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY HERE THIS MONDAY COMING UP!!

DON'T LEAVE THE LO LOs AT HOME, COME HIT SOME SWITCHES 

CHECK OUT THE SEXY FREAKS, MODEL CAR HOP OFF GOING DOWN

LAST MONTH'S WINNER IS CALLING OUT LAZ FROM MAJESTICS $30 

TO THE WINNER PROVIDED BY "UP ALL NITE CLOTHING" 

{SHIRTS AVAILABLE AT EXOTIC TATTOOS AND KING AUTO}

FOOD AND DRINKS AVAILABLE AT LOS PERROS RESTAURANT

~~~~DON'T MISS OUT~~~


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 09:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:47 PM~15043725
> *
> *


  :420:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15043837
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15043837
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yo  tito bring your hopper


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 10 2009, 07:30 PM~15044232
> *yo   tito bring your hopper
> *


 :dunno: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 09:33 PM~15043573
> *this is wat i got to jam too rather then listening to pucci man or wat ever his name is :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcHfp9ZOne8
> ...



This is what I listen to...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTFuf62hY40
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgU-FdGz154


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 10 2009, 07:30 PM~15044232
> *yo   tito bring your hopper
> *


tommy dont worry about me and my hopper :biggrin: my boy going to bring something for u soon.. ill let u know :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 07:35 PM~15044314
> *This is what I listen to...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTFuf62hY40
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgU-FdGz154
> *


holy shit t pain is on the second song..lol nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 10:37 PM~15044354
> *holy shit t pain is on the second song..lol nice
> *



lol.....

rock bands have been using autotune way before tpain.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 06:15 PM~15043363
> *He's the one on the hook? or does he rap a verse?
> *


the song has 2 verses

the 2nd verse is split between him & superior he is the last 1 on the song


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 07:39 PM~15044382
> *lol.....
> 
> rock bands have been using autotune way before tpain.
> *


lol i know man, just wanted to say something stupid...lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

COUPE DE BEAR, ROLLIN TITO

wuz up *****'s uffin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 10 2009, 07:44 PM~15044460
> *COUPE DE BEAR, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> wuz up *****'s  uffin:
> *


sup u **** ass *****..lol


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Whats up to every1!!! its been a long time!!! MR.GRUMPY.. Congrats on the whip


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 10 2009, 10:43 PM~15044437
> *the song has 2 verses
> 
> the 2nd verse is split between him & superior he is the last 1 on the song
> *



You need a producer/engineer to clean them tracks up a bit...
I'm not trying to be a dick in anyway. 
Some just seem all over the place. 
With a little production and engineering they can be much better.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

chillin ***** here in da crib about to go to sleep homie wuz up with u *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Lowridergame305

wuz up *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 10 2009, 07:57 PM~15044595
> *chillin ***** here in da crib about to go to sleep homie wuz up with u *****
> *


aqui asere en la misma.. y tu?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 10 2009, 07:58 PM~15044598
> *Lowridergame305
> 
> wuz up *****
> *



HERE JUST GOT HOME FOOL I LIKE UR UPDATE ON THAT AVATAR LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DaIlY DrIvEr & WaT

Posts: 162
Joined: May 2009
From: HiAlEaH,Fl
Car Club: SoLo 


aj wassa ***** y esto


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

NIGGGA YA U SABES WHATS UP NO TE HAGAS LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 10 2009, 08:06 PM~15044706
> *DaIlY DrIvEr & WaT
> 
> Posts: 162
> ...


oye got that bitch already biuld :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 10 2009, 11:07 PM~15044717
> *oye got that bitch already biuld :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



damn homie u didnt waste no time...lol....


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 10 2009, 11:08 PM~15044732
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tight work did u build it trike or two wheeler


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 10 2009, 08:09 PM~15044743
> *tight work did u build it trike or two wheeler
> *


2wheeler but we went half gold half chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

str-8 glas ya'll happy with it ..its a nice bike just needed some tlc


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 10 2009, 08:07 PM~15044717
> *oye got that bitch already biuld :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that dont matter he was rollin too... aj wat happen?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 11:15 PM~15044814
> *that dont matter he was rollin too... aj wat happen?
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 08:15 PM~15044814
> *that dont matter he was rollin too... aj wat happen?
> *


foo wat are u talking about :dunno:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

***** has no idea wtf we talkin about


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

but yea ma ***** its all done up just need some more stuff and it will ba a show bike but also to ride around


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

str-8...it finally in good hands..but i take no credit for it i told u who built it...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 10 2009, 07:49 PM~15044528
> *You need a producer/engineer to clean them tracks up a bit...
> I'm not trying to be a dick in anyway.
> Some just seem all over the place.
> ...


its koo thanx for da feedback

we did these sort of over an hour span , pretty much record , mix , then mp3


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

also myspace kinda dulls down the quality of the tracks too


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 10 2009, 08:44 PM~15045188
> *str-8...it finally in good hands..but i take no credit for it i told u who built it...
> *


yea i feel u


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Sep 10 2009, 07:48 PM~15044518
> *Whats up to every1!!! its been  a long time!!!  MR.GRUMPY.. Congrats on the whip
> *


MANDINGA...WUZZUP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WAT A BEAUTY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone saleing a spare 13"


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 10 2009, 08:44 PM~15045188
> *str-8...it finally in good hands..but i take no credit for it i told u who built it...
> *


chico when me and laz are done wit da bike u wont kno wat bike it is i might flip it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LAZY305, WAT UP HOE YO THIS BITCH IS LOOKING LIKE A VIRGIN REAL TIGHT LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Que bola loweider305


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Que bola lowridergame305 fuck up on the spelling iPhone is triping :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 11 2009, 05:39 AM~15048283
> *Que bola lowridergame305 fuck up on the spelling iPhone is triping :cheesy:
> *


lmfaoo here got sum early birds pissin me off already lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 05:27 PM~15042912
> *GUCCI MANE RUNNING THIS BITCH NOW DAT BOY DOIN IT... :biggrin:
> *


fuck pussy mane lol dat ugly ass ***** boosie thats the shit or some old scholl warren g and nate dogg fool


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

PLEASE REMEMBER ALL MY FALLEN BROTHERS AND LOST FAMILY MEMBERS IN 
THE 9-11 BOMBINGS
R.I.P. TO MY LIL BROTHER DANNY SUAREZ 2 DAY IS HIS B-DAY :angel:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Gucci MAne and Juicy are pure garbage....i dont spin none of that shit at anything i do. 90% of the shit dont make no sense. if u wanna hear some raw as southern shit then u gotta go old school....Jt money, poison clan, Old Juvi, Old Hot Boys and OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia. 

Jay is aight...dont listen to much of his music personally but he has alot of club bangers that get the crowds goin.

YOu guys that are posting up the music send me an mp3 link or a list of some things i can spin at a party or club and i'll throw it in the mix  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 11 2009, 09:01 AM~15048348
> *PLEASE REMEMBER ALL MY FALLEN BROTHERS AND LOST FAMILY MEMBERS IN
> THE 9-11 BOMBINGS
> R.I.P. TO MY LIL BROTHER DANNY SUAREZ 2 DAY IS HIS B-DAY :angel:
> ...


no doubt homie...moment of silence


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 08:53 AM~15048320
> *fuck pussy mane lol dat ugly ass ***** boosie thats the shit or some old scholl warren g and nate dogg fool
> *


muthafucka might be ugly but he be snappin on tracks lol gucci mane really underrated lil boosie goes hard too. warren g n nate dog alrite but they fell off


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up lay it lowers Mucho dinero regal. How r u friend Lowrider game how r u friend.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 11 2009, 09:06 AM~15048363
> *Gucci MAne and Juicy are pure garbage....i dont spin none of that shit at anything i do. 90% of the shit dont make no sense. if u wanna hear some raw as southern shit then u gotta go old school....Jt money, poison clan, Old Juvi, Old Hot Boys and OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia.
> 
> Jay is aight...dont listen to much of his music personally but he has alot of club bangers that get the crowds goin.
> ...


ofcourse u cant put that ina party thats just chillen music. i like alot of music but im sayin on myplaylist i got lots of gucci n juice and yung ralph. jt money got som good bangers poison clan i really dont fuck with . old juvi hot boys bone thugs n 36 is good too


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 11 2009, 06:01 AM~15048348
> *PLEASE REMEMBER ALL MY FALLEN BROTHERS AND LOST FAMILY MEMBERS IN
> THE 9-11 BOMBINGS
> R.I.P. TO MY LIL BROTHER DANNY SUAREZ 2 DAY IS HIS B-DAY :angel:
> ...


R.I.P TO THOSE THAT LOST THEY LIFE AND THAT LOST ONE OF THERE OWN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 11 2009, 06:06 AM~15048363
> *Gucci MAne and Juicy are pure garbage....i dont spin none of that shit at anything i do. 90% of the shit dont make no sense. if u wanna hear some raw as southern shit then u gotta go old school....Jt money, poison clan, Old Juvi, Old Hot Boys and OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia.
> 
> Jay is aight...dont listen to much of his music personally but he has alot of club bangers that get the crowds goin.
> ...


TRICK BACK IN THE DAY.....8 BALL AND MJG SOME OF C- MURDER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 11 2009, 06:01 AM~15048348
> *PLEASE REMEMBER ALL MY FALLEN BROTHERS AND LOST FAMILY MEMBERS IN
> THE 9-11 BOMBINGS
> R.I.P. TO MY LIL BROTHER DANNY SUAREZ 2 DAY IS HIS B-DAY :angel:
> ...


R.I.P TO THOSE DAT LOST LOVED ONES.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

EL GRUMPY WAT UP MA ***** OYE DUB RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

IM READY


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 11 2009, 06:38 AM~15048530
> *IM READY
> *


Que bole :cheesy:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Monte cristol wuz up :biggrin:


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 11 2009, 06:38 AM~15048530
> *IM READY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SAME HERE


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

good morning


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 11 2009, 06:09 AM~15048378
> *muthafucka might be ugly but he be snappin on tracks lol gucci mane really underrated lil boosie goes hard too.  warren g n nate dog alrite but they fell off
> *


MAN FORGET ALL THIS RAPPERS FUCK DAT SOME OLD SCHOOL MICHAEL JACKSON I'LL PLAY THAT SHIT ON MY LAC ALL DAY ERRDAY DUMPING THEM 15'S IN THE BACK


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 08:39 AM~15048879
> *MAN FORGET ALL THIS RAPPERS FUCK DAT SOME OLD SCHOOL MICHAEL JACKSON I'LL PLAY THAT SHIT ON MY LAC ALL DAY ERRDAY DUMPING THEM 15'S IN THE BACK
> *


what u know about that?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 11 2009, 06:01 AM~15048348
> *PLEASE REMEMBER ALL MY FALLEN BROTHERS AND LOST FAMILY MEMBERS IN
> THE 9-11 BOMBINGS
> R.I.P. TO MY LIL BROTHER DANNY SUAREZ 2 DAY IS HIS B-DAY :angel:
> ...


R.I.P. to those that lost they lives and there love ones :angel: :angel:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 11 2009, 07:52 AM~15048949
> *what u know about that?
> *


OYE OYE RESPECT YOUR ELDERS NO ESTES DE FALTA DE RESPETO IM OLD SCHOOL ***** JUST LIKE FILA WE ON OUR MID 30'S LOL QUE BOLA ASERE


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 11 2009, 06:01 AM~15048348
> *PLEASE REMEMBER ALL MY FALLEN BROTHERS AND LOST FAMILY MEMBERS IN
> THE 9-11 BOMBINGS
> R.I.P. TO MY LIL BROTHER DANNY SUAREZ 2 DAY IS HIS B-DAY :angel:
> ...


R.I.P TO EVERYONE THAT PASSED AWAY THAT DAY.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NINTENDO, SNES, GAMES, AND A CCE FATBOT 4/S 3058367305 Q!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 08:08 AM~15049082
> *OYE OYE RESPECT YOUR ELDERS NO ESTES DE FALTA DE RESPETO IM OLD SCHOOL ***** JUST LIKE FILA WE ON OUR MID 30'S LOL QUE BOLA ASERE
> *


***** FILA BE RIDIN AND JAMMING TO LOS BUKIS THAT OLD SKOOL SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *Lowridergame305, ELEGANCECC96, LeXxTaCy*, tru6lu305, carlows, Born 2 Die, sucio138


 hno: :h5: :wow: :worship: :wave: :ugh:  :uh: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 08:12 AM~15049122
> ****** FILA BE RIDIN AND JAMMING TO LOS BUKIS THAT OLD SKOOL SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


AHHH HELL NAW LMFAO DAT ***** CRAZY LIKE DAT FOOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 08:32 AM~15049271
> *AHHH HELL NAW LMFAO DAT ***** CRAZY LIKE DAT FOOL
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: FOO THAT ***** WAS RACING SOME ON THE LAC JAMIN TO AVENTURA WE CRAKIN UP MA *****


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 11 2009, 08:30 AM~15049255
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Lowridergame305, ELEGANCECC96, LeXxTaCy, tru6lu305, carlows, Born 2 Die, sucio138
> hno:  :h5:  :wow:  :worship:  :wave:  :ugh:    :uh:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


Whats up lowridergame, trick or treat,born and lexx?!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 11 2009, 06:01 AM~15048348
> *PLEASE REMEMBER ALL MY FALLEN BROTHERS AND LOST FAMILY MEMBERS IN
> THE 9-11 BOMBINGS
> R.I.P. TO MY LIL BROTHER DANNY SUAREZ 2 DAY IS HIS B-DAY :angel:
> ...



R.I.P 2 EVERYONE THAT PASSED AWAY ON 9/11.. :angel:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 10:39 AM~15048879
> *MAN FORGET ALL THIS RAPPERS FUCK DAT SOME OLD SCHOOL MICHAEL JACKSON I'LL PLAY THAT SHIT ON MY LAC ALL DAY ERRDAY DUMPING THEM 15'S IN THE BACK
> *


SHITTTT.... I'LL BE BUMPIN' TO SUM OLD SKOOL DO OR DIE, TWISTA, SCARFACE, DIRTY BOYS.....GANGSTA SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 08:35 AM~15049296
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: FOO THAT ***** WAS RACING SOME ON THE LAC JAMIN TO AVENTURA WE CRAKIN UP MA *****
> *


Naw that ***** pulled up 2 pincho man jammin 2 I think monchy nd alexandra lmao..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 11 2009, 11:38 AM~15049320
> *Whats up lowridergame, trick or treat,born and lexx?!
> *


HOLAAAA!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 08:35 AM~15049296
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: FOO THAT ***** WAS RACING SOME ON THE LAC JAMIN TO AVENTURA WE CRAKIN UP MA *****
> *


DE PINGA FILA DONT CHANGE ***** BUT HIS MUSIC HIS FAVORITE IS FREESTYLE. WHEN YOU SEE HIM AGAIN TELL HIM HEY FILA PLAY YOUR FAVORITE SONG SPRING LOVE LMFAO THAT ***** GONE BE LIKE HOW YOU KNOW


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

if u wanna hear some raw as southern shit then u gotta go old school....Old Juvi, Old Hot Boys and OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia. 

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT! :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 08:45 AM~15049392
> *SHITTTT.... I'LL BE BUMPIN' TO SUM OLD SKOOL DO OR DIE, TWISTA, SCARFACE, DIRTY BOYS.....GANGSTA SHIT!  :biggrin:
> *


4realzzz lol :thumbsup:

Pero I like some michael jackson 2 shit..

But there's nuthin better then fuckin old school ass 2 live crew babyyy!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 11 2009, 11:38 AM~15049320
> *Whats up lowridergame, trick or treat,born and lexx?!
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

The topic of the day is music lol.. 

We shall now been known as miami music fest for the day lol..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 11:53 AM~15049481
> *The topic of the day is music lol..
> 
> We shall now been known as miami music fest for the day lol..
> *


LOL...FA REEEEEAL....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 11 2009, 08:38 AM~15049320
> *Whats up lowridergame, trick or treat,born and lexx?!
> *


que bola cuz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 08:49 AM~15049441
> *if u wanna hear some raw as southern shit then u gotta go old school....Old Juvi, Old Hot Boys and OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia.
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT! :cheesy:
> *


naw trick daddy back with uncle al :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1jxX1dr2rU .....GOOD SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 09:08 AM~15049082
> *OYE OYE RESPECT YOUR ELDERS NO ESTES DE FALTA DE RESPETO IM OLD SCHOOL ***** JUST LIKE FILA WE ON OUR MID 30'S LOL QUE BOLA ASERE
> *


Lmao. Damn dogg y'all getting old .LOL. How's it going up there hopefully next time u come down I don't have any plans to go anywhere. So we can chill .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye that dj laz old skool mix that the funk


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Talkin about old school if u guys can put 99 jamz they're playin old school shit


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

3 more years i will be 40 yrs old viejitos miami fl in your hood ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

what ya'll know about BET Uncut?

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWDatnxUDsw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWDatnxUDsw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RRALVGE9HtI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RRALVGE9HtI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vP4SVv9cJ7k&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vP4SVv9cJ7k&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XMUDgM70ves&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XMUDgM70ves&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 11 2009, 09:07 AM~15049626
> *3 more years i will be 40 yrs old viejitos miami fl in your hood ?
> *


I bet u can still pull girls though!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 11:45 AM~15049392
> *SHITTTT.... I'LL BE BUMPIN' TO SUM OLD SKOOL DO OR DIE, TWISTA, SCARFACE, DIRTY BOYS.....GANGSTA SHIT!  :biggrin:
> *



DAMNNNN, i didnt think anyone else was bumpin Dirty...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 11:12 AM~15049122
> ****** FILA BE RIDIN AND JAMMING TO LOS BUKIS THAT OLD SKOOL SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


los bukis lmao oh hell naw


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 11 2009, 08:38 AM~15049320
> *Whats up lowridergame, trick or treat,born and lexx?!
> *


Hiiiii. Im ur friend 2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

old school shit...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBFbVWD9C84&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBFbVWD9C84&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HaFQeyRCPrU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HaFQeyRCPrU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

fucking universal music group taking the embedded off....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHja_cr2ZVs


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 11 2009, 09:00 AM~15049553
> *Lmao. Damn dogg y'all getting old .LOL. How's it going up there hopefully next time u come down I don't have any plans to go anywhere. So we can chill .
> *


lmao yeah ***** for real we is getting old but fila will hit them 40's before i do lmao fuck we gotta keep living our lifes to the fullest you know. Maybe next time when im down there will hang *****


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowrider game wat u knoe about. Weeeeezy


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

how about that born in the ghetto raised in the hood by 3ra hardway


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 08:49 AM~15049441
> *if u wanna hear some raw as southern shit then u gotta go old school....Old Juvi, Old Hot Boys and OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia.
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT! :cheesy:
> *


dammm girl you gansta huh lol wat you know bout jt money, poison clan a.k.a the baby 2 live crew :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 10 2009, 12:24 PM~15037714
> *thanx! i am doing well....looking around for a g-body on craigslist... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 * I have 2 for sale, in GA.....*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 11:53 AM~15049481
> *The topic of the day is music lol..
> 
> We shall now been known as miami music fest for the day lol..
> *


 lol fuckit yest was dead atleast we talkin bout smthin today... i still say gucci goes hard. lol 

wasted remix feat twista & juiceman

wasted remix feat twista 7 oj juiceman


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 09:16 AM~15049719
> *how about that born in the ghetto raised in the hood by 3ra hardway
> *


I remember dat i even bought da cd it onl had4 songz


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

My all time fave rapper 2 the fullest: 2PAC!!! Fuck that shit.. He's off the chain idgaf wut any1 says..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

black haze...lol

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9BIXU36K3w&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9BIXU36K3w&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d0LPLmgtAus&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d0LPLmgtAus&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 11 2009, 09:13 AM~15049685
> *Hiiiii. Im ur friend 2
> *


AAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa stop dick pulling u r not cool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Redd eyez from zoepound


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol people remember when Black Eyed Peas was good....lol


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vB0Mmqvqcx8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vB0Mmqvqcx8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 09:21 AM~15049795
> *My all time fave rapper 2 the fullest: 2PAC!!! Fuck that shit.. He's off the chain idgaf wut any1 says..
> *


Wack


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 11 2009, 09:24 AM~15049829
> *Wack
> *


Ur face is wack


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

fuck it best rapper from back in da days, mc hammer, vanilla ice, dat ***** dat sang informer cant remember his name, fuck it milli vanilli, color me bad lmao


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Where's rebeka at?? I haven't seen her on 2day..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dj laz jurney into basss dats old


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 12:28 PM~15049872
> *fuck it best rapper from back in da days,  mc hammer, vanilla ice,  dat ***** dat sang informer cant remember his name, fuck it milli vanilli, color me bad lmao
> *


lmfao now that will be sumshyt to hear a ***** pull up to a hangout speakers in tha grill jammin to that shyt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ar3Plhe5cJ8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ar3Plhe5cJ8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KxKS7t70cUA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KxKS7t70cUA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pbAchGraxtk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pbAchGraxtk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jCHk-MzNvgM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jCHk-MzNvgM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kkD6j3-I3XM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kkD6j3-I3XM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


B.O.N.E Enterpri$e
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrSjEsPjPRs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrSjEsPjPRs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 12:28 PM~15049872
> *fuck it best rapper from back in da days,  mc hammer, vanilla ice,  dat ***** dat sang informer cant remember his name, fuck it milli vanilli, color me bad lmao
> *



lol

Snow is the guy who sang informer.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

B.O.N.E Enterpri$e
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrSjEsPjPRs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrSjEsPjPRs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/quote]

now this i can relate to or sons of assasins.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

cant forget bout Pastor Troy


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

some old skool eazy e and snoop and the dog pound


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

How about that N'SYNC? Lmao!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 11 2009, 09:13 AM~15049685
> *Hiiiii. Im ur friend 2
> *


Lol yeah u definitely are one of my VERY GOOD friends,but at the time i wrote that u werent on....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Masterp. Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Tru. Every body jamed to dat. Cant forgey nsync


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> B.O.N.E Enterpri$e
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrSjEsPjPRs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrSjEsPjPRs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


now this i can relate to or sons of assasins.
[/quote]


bone enterprise organization...
players of the nation...
now pass the pussy on the left hand side...
right......


jump on the bone's dicks and ride, pass the pussy on the left hand side..




lol

Faces of Death was a great album.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ya!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jNyr6BJZuI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jNyr6BJZuI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7UFQaDoS9o&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7UFQaDoS9o&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x7JrvjMD3xE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x7JrvjMD3xE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


lol.... ok I'm done for now....lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54mfcqZaJIM

when 2pac used to be a dancer for digital underground before he became thugg life :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 09:35 AM~15049954
> *How about that N'SYNC? Lmao!
> *


Hey wat a looser


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is what i'm talking about!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNJ8_Dh3Onk


lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 11 2009, 09:30 AM~15049883
> *lmfao now that will  be sumshyt to hear a ***** pull up to a hangout speakers in tha grill jammin to that shyt  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shit wat i would do dat in a heart beat with all my 14 mids and highs and my 3 15's bumping to some milli vanilli boy WHAT SHIT lmfao


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

mQ6NIDUA2e0&feature


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 11 2009, 09:48 AM~15050110
> *this is what i'm talking about!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit o took it back to uncle al shit wat about dj magic mike wat now dat was da shit lmao


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 11 2009, 09:42 AM~15050028
> *sup ya!
> *


 :wave: sup *****


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-xVb1qsPCw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-xVb1qsPCw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 11 2009, 09:46 AM~15050092
> *Hey wat a looser
> *


Comin 4rm the person who just called me nd told me 2 post that up :machinegun:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3BYIT51kvHw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3BYIT51kvHw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VHBwDYyyGxs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VHBwDYyyGxs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

zq0H4wT5yTw&feature

one time fo LAUDARDALE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 11 2009, 09:48 AM~15050110
> *this is what i'm talking about!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vhBTv8CawA
1 of miami's best and greatest djs r.i.p. al!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_4N8MVMm7s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xv-pod80yE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T2zJklwG_38&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T2zJklwG_38&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zxtFFvtRry8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zxtFFvtRry8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 09:55 AM~15050207
> *oh shit o took it back to uncle al shit wat about dj magic mike wat now dat was da shit lmao
> *


two 15's in the trunk cheap ass EQ and a whole bunch of motorola highs screaming in yo ear, all flea market shit..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 09:55 AM~15050211
> *:wave: sup *****
> *


que bola sucia!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQAPfLH6UnI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzTpKWTEnTY


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 11 2009, 10:05 AM~15050311
> *two 15's in the trunk cheap ass EQ and a whole bunch of motorola highs screaming in yo ear, all flea market shit.....  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao shit you aint lying dogg


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGOBNnAT7uI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9isU805paI&feature=related


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 11 2009, 01:07 PM~15050342
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGOBNnAT7uI&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9isU805paI&feature=related
> *



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iJK_c_Mm-Qs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iJK_c_Mm-Qs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8uVkyg2CYs

old skool!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVW_hHqZFJM&feature=fvw


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one of my all time favorite...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CsHXl7Jc9HI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CsHXl7Jc9HI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fvt-fJR2XY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf96-Ng9naY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2frel89q8E4&feature=related


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

real hip hop not that shit on the radio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VBJSShpKWo&feature=related


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 11 2009, 10:05 AM~15050315
> *que bola sucia!
> *


chillin foo aqui en la luchita


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 10:27 AM~15050583
> *chillin foo aqui en la luchita
> *


tight work we here bored talkin about music


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Who Productions, flamingo wat poppin


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Sep 11 2009, 12:34 PM~15049938
> *cant forget bout Pastor Troy
> *


 :thumbsup: 
VICE VERSA...OH FATHER...NO' MO' PLAY IN G.A.! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

aye who we down for towers?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

lil troy wanna be a baller


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jNyr6BJZuI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jNyr6BJZuI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> LOVE THAT SONG!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJzIYv_mE04&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJzIYv_mE04&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 01:30 PM~15050622
> *lil troy wanna be a baller
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

im good...ill be there around 5...same time every week....! HI LEXX....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> what ya'll know about BET Uncut?
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWDatnxUDsw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWDatnxUDsw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> 
> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....I HAVEN'T HEARD THAT SHIT IN YEEEEEEEEAAAAAARRRRRRRRZZZZZZ! NOOOOO WAYYYY!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 11 2009, 01:33 PM~15050645
> *im good...ill be there around 5...same time every week....! HI LEXX....!
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 11 2009, 01:32 PM~15050638
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJzIYv_mE04&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vJzIYv_mE04&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


NOW, THAT'S A CLASSIC...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 09:35 AM~15050673
> *:tongue:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A SET OF MINI COILS ANY ONE HAVE A SET THEY WANT TO GET RID OF


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

You want a classic....?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

last one....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nx6A6VqByeE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nx6A6VqByeE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol ok foreal this the last one....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/05NWsSNU4jk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/05NWsSNU4jk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> last one....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 11 2009, 10:40 AM~15050705
> *LOOKING FOR A SET OF MINI COILS ANY ONE HAVE A SET THEY WANT TO GET RID OF
> *


i got a pair of yellow onesthey cut already if interested


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> > last one....
> > DOPE SHIT!:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

dont matter just dont bite it....!LOL...!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 10:10 AM~15049650
> *I bet u can still pull girls though!
> *


i will be back soon i am just ben a good boy now you have to 
call me old man you feel me  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 11 2009, 02:03 PM~15050931
> *dont matter just dont bite it....!LOL...!
> *


"she swaaaaallowwwwwed itttttttttttt!!!"... " That's the world's biggest d*ck"....lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i can tell all you guys are still in the late 90s what happen to the 80s
like 2 live crew that was the shit the miam305 shit disco dave
run- d- mc krsone kid n play n.w.a easy e ice cube


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 11:49 AM~15051359
> *"she swaaaaallowwwwwed itttttttttttt!!!"... " That's the world's biggest d*ck"....lmao!  :biggrin:
> *


nena y esa boca sucia lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 10:49 AM~15051359
> *"she swaaaaallowwwwwed itttttttttttt!!!"... " That's the world's biggest d*ck"....lmao!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 02:50 PM~15051367
> *nena y esa boca sucia lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's just a song...lol!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 11 2009, 02:49 PM~15051361
> *i can tell all you guys are still in the late 90s what happen to the 80s
> like 2 live crew that was the shit the miam305 shit disco dave
> run- d- mc krsone kid n play n.w.a easy e ice cube
> *


lol..hey, old man! jk!!!!!!! lol... 2live crew, run dmc, n.w.a, easy e....all raw :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GONZO .....i see you boy !!! let's get it :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 12:04 PM~15051482
> *it's just a song...lol!
> *


ah ah ok :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

CLASSIC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMnZolgsRBc


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 08:49 AM~15049441
> *if u wanna hear some raw as southern shit then u gotta go old school....Old Juvi, Old Hot Boys and OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia.
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT! :cheesy:
> *


x 2 on that OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

finally dammit i didnt kno how to get on this shit ;X


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 11 2009, 11:49 AM~15051361
> *i can tell all you guys are still in the late 90s what happen to the 80s
> like 2 live crew that was the shit the miam305 shit disco dave
> run- d- mc krsone kid n play n.w.a easy e ice cube
> *


I already brought up 2 live crew but ur right run dmc is the shit! Just like NWA lol..


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

*jam pony express......*


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

ewww its mz lady desirez ;X


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I. Said. Y. :wave: :barf:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toxiic princess_@Sep 11 2009, 12:32 PM~15051817
> *ewww its mz lady desirez ;X
> *


Oh look its the vomit princess :barf:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 12:34 PM~15051844
> *Oh look its the vomit princess  :barf:
> *


i feel the love! lol


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

shut up ur ugly!


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 12:34 PM~15051844
> *Oh look its the vomit princess  :barf:
> *



Lmao next time u come over im gonna BARF on u ;]


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toxiic princess_@Sep 11 2009, 12:36 PM~15051855
> *shut up ur ugly!
> *


:barf:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

MONTE24 PM ME ALEX #


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toxiic princess_@Sep 11 2009, 12:36 PM~15051855
> *shut up ur ugly!
> *


Yea we know roberts ugly... btw an orange car just like urs just drove by but it was on stocks


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats going on everyone....?


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 12:38 PM~15051901
> *Yea we know roberts ugly... btw an orange car just like urs just drove by but it was on stocks
> *


oh well i think im selling it today someone is coming to see it.. i dont like altimas anymore ;/ well i never did to begin with lol.. so yea


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 12:34 PM~15051844
> *Oh look its the vomit princess  :barf:
> *


now now stop fighting, shit ya'll wanna fight lets do mud wrestling butt ass naked lol :biggrin: :biggrin: in our gangsta church lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 11 2009, 12:41 PM~15051934
> *whats going on everyone....?
> *


sup my *****.. if i can make it early u want me to get u?


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 11 2009, 12:38 PM~15051888
> *:barf:
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 12:41 PM~15051939
> *now now stop fighting, shit ya'll wanna fight lets do mud wrestling butt ass naked lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  in our gangsta church lol
> *


mud wrestling in church? and i thought i had heard it all


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]




THE REAL LOWRIDER SONG AND FOR YOUR BREAKERS


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

change the song back to that one and post that video...LOL....he should have kept it....!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiic princess_@Sep 11 2009, 12:44 PM~15051969
> *mud wrestling in church? and i thought i had heard it all
> *


oh oh you most not no about our new o.g church only for street ****** and niggets lol


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 11 2009, 12:34 PM~15051844
> *Oh look its the vomit princess  :barf:
> *


michelle steal me a boston creme donut lol.. sean is making me crave one dammit.. i hate being pregnant!!!!!! omfg this is annoying i seriously dont know how you did it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 11 2009, 03:46 PM~15051999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's the shit there.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

bad ass song....!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

if anyone wants to buy beats...... 

myspace.com/waseroner


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]



come check us out


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:uh: :barf:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 11 2009, 04:14 PM~15052337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQObWW06VAM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQObWW06VAM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Im selling these chrome support bars for under the hood of 1980 - 1992 cadillacs. $60 if interested, let me know. In cutler ridge. 










Also got some misc caddy stuff too:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 11 2009, 11:49 AM~15049441
> *if u wanna hear some raw as southern shit then u gotta go old school....Old Juvi, Old Hot Boys and OLD OLD OLD 3-6 Mafia.
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 props for knowing a lil sumthin girl :biggrin: 



what yall know or remember bout this here..this shit used to make zolts,ev,bumpers bang like a bitch with some old school zeus 600 amps


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

2 weeks till the Dub show.....................which for the first time is having lowriders in Miami. I was told there are only 16 cars, registered (lowrider category)..................we'll see who are the real riders.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

9 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, BUBBA-D, orientalmontecarlo, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, lowbikeon20z, *SWITCHITTER*, leonte, ROLLIN TITO, monte24

WUTS POPPIN TONITE CUZ


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

real oldschool shit :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

for my real miami ****** straight from luke skywalker records and i used to see it on the box all the time :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 01:32 PM~15052518
> *for my real miami ****** straight from luke skywalker records and i used to see it on the box all the time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 04:22 PM~15052424
> *:0 props for knowing a lil sumthin girl :biggrin:
> what yall know or remember bout this here..this shit  used to make zolts,ev,bumpers bang like a bitch with some old school zeus 600 amps
> 
> ...


That's the shit right there too.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2009, 01:22 PM~15052426
> *2 weeks till the Dub show.....................which for the first time is having lowriders in Miami. I was told there are only 16 cars, registered (lowrider category)..................we'll see who are the real riders.
> *


and STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C WILL HAVE THE LOWRIDER BIKES OUT THERE HOPE SEE SOME COPM OUT THERE.......


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN THAT SOME GOOD ASS MUSIC....BUT THIS SHITS BEEN RIDIN OUT FOR PAGES ALREADY....THIS IS A CAR FORUM NOT A MUSIC ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

A little something coming out soon..... Big "I" Style!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 11 2009, 05:07 PM~15052887
> *A little something coming out soon..... Big "I" Style!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 11 2009, 02:07 PM~15052887
> *A little something coming out soon..... Big "I" Style!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MANDO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 11 2009, 05:03 PM~15052830
> *DAMN THAT SOME GOOD ASS MUSIC....BUT THIS SHITS BEEN RIDIN OUT FOR PAGES ALREADY....THIS IS A CAR FORUM NOT A MUSIC ...
> *



Who lied to you?

This is Miami Fest.
It's part of the off topic.

You're thinking of the other one
:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 03:02 PM~15052812
> *and STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C WILL HAVE  THE LOWRIDER BIKES OUT THERE HOPE SEE SOME COPM OUT THERE.......
> *




:thumbsup: .....................I'll try to take my 3 bikes


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 11 2009, 03:07 PM~15052887
> *A little something coming out soon..... Big "I" Style!
> 
> 
> ...



nice..................I'll look for it in Vegas.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

what you think of this.......................?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2009, 02:40 PM~15053264
> *what you think of this.......................?
> 
> 
> ...


yo your brother did it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TOM U GOIN TO TOWERS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 11 2009, 03:42 PM~15053273
> *yo your brother did it
> *




:uh: .............wtf?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2009, 02:49 PM~15053353
> *:uh: .............wtf?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHO TOLD ME TO TELL EVERYONE THERES NO TOWERS TONIGHT....THEY CANCELED IT BECUASE OF THE RAIN


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 11 2009, 03:15 PM~15053609
> *FUCK IT HANG OUT AT BROWARD CUSTOM ALL BAYS OPEN *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

hno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:23 PM~15052431
> *9 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, BUBBA-D, orientalmontecarlo, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, lowbikeon20z, SWITCHITTER, leonte, ROLLIN TITO, monte24
> 
> WUTS POPPIN TONITE CUZ
> *


 :cheesy: you already know hommie!!...............


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody that needs any pinstriping I have mike coming down from Orlando and setting up at my shop tomorrow.. If anyone needs anywork done please call me to set up for tomorrow.. 7864444997..


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Got Both cars are in GA.....Must sell....
getting deployed to Iraq in October.......


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 01:32 PM~15052518
> *for my real miami ****** straight from luke skywalker records and i used to see it on the box all the time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


estas de pinga pa que lo sepa


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 11 2009, 08:09 PM~15054784
> *estas de pinga pa que lo sepa
> *


gracias mi amigito i try......lol i woke up late not feeling like doing a god damn thang ..i should of called u last night to come chill at a strip down south ..had a great time pulled a couple of locas and u know da rest :biggrin: 


even saw someones babymomma gettin loose on stage :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice cars


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

For more info, PM me or email me at [email protected] or Email Kevin Abril at [email protected]


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 05:25 PM~15054903
> *gracias mi amigito i try......lol i woke up late not feeling like doing a god damn thang ..i should of called u last night to come chill at a strip down south ..had a great time pulled a couple of locas and u know da rest  :biggrin:
> even saw someones babymomma gettin loose on stage :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What did whiteboy say about that boy tito calling him out???


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 10 2009, 10:35 PM~15044317
> *tommy dont worry about me and my hopper :biggrin: my boy going to bring something for u soon.. ill let u know :thumbsup:
> *



:rant: :rant: :rant: 


*[/U]HA HA HA* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MIA [/b] make me wanna cry :tears:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

*was up ROLLIN TITO*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANCECC96_@Sep 11 2009, 10:21 PM~15055985
> *What did whiteboy say about that boy tito calling him out???
> *


he wants to go mma and whiteboy only throws hands and hes a nobody trying to shine outta nowhere,well see the 19 and see if he has his money right 5k min....for now he can fight yella or benny.. at 185 hes too light for whiteboy and like i said hes a nobody ...gotta make a name for urself before u start calling out champs  


we were tripping off dat video da whole night cus no one we know , never heard of him...

well be intouch for that fight night ..real shit hope u can make it out


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 08:50 PM~15056867
> *he wants to go mma and whiteboy only throws hands and hes a nobody trying to shine outta nowhere,well see the 19 and see if he has his money right 5k min....for now he can fight yella or benny.. at 185 hes too light for whiteboy and like i said hes a nobody ...gotta make a name for urself before u start calling out champs
> we were tripping off dat video da whole night  cus no one  we know , never heard of him...
> 
> ...


oye is white boy still gonna trow it down with that joy dias *****


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 11 2009, 11:56 PM~15056924
> *oye is white boy still gonna trow it down with that joy dias *****
> *


yeah its still on... date to be announced


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 08:57 PM~15056935
> *yeah its still on... date to be announced
> *


shit i know whiteboy been wanting to trow it down with that *****


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

my dawg benny knockin heads off :biggrin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

yo i just wasted a friday night by goin to towers


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Sep 11 2009, 09:10 PM~15057068
> *yo i just wasted a friday night by goin to towers
> *


i could of told u not to go!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

PinkTaco C.C. Coming Soon Watch It :biggrin:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*FOR SALE 93 fleet wit 99k car is in decent condition $900 o.b.o MOTOR IS PERFECT CONDITION NO LEAKS NO OVER HEAT i use it as a daily hit me up if u interested 305-215-3380*


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

COUPE DE BEAR

wuz up


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

goodmorning to all da ryders whats going on today in the streets


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*QUE BOLA PEEPZ!!*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 12 2009, 07:27 AM~15058916
> *COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> wuz up
> *


yo wuzzup homie


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Got Both cars are in GA.....Must sell....
getting deployed to Iraq in October.......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good mornin!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 12 2009, 08:33 AM~15059167
> *Good mornin!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anybody have fwd adapters


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 12 2009, 08:36 AM~15059178
> *anybody have fwd adapters
> *


should be the same as rwd


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 sup pimp


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 12 2009, 08:44 AM~15059213
> *INKSTINCT003 sup pimp
> *


CHILLIN. ABOUT TO GO TO THE SHOP


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 12 2009, 08:45 AM~15059221
> *CHILLIN. ABOUT TO GO TO THE SHOP
> *


tru iight ***** holla at me later then


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 11 2009, 12:39 PM~15051904
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Now you to ruin it with him................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

finally these mods changed my screen name


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215










DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26, LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOMED . TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING WITH CASH PRICES 

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit dead ass fuck!


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/kimbo-sl...rcial/141573412


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 12 2009, 10:36 AM~15059178
> *anybody have fwd adapters
> *


i got adapters sitting around. how do u know if there for fwd?


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

selling $1200 350 motor no rust runs good call me 786-768-7013 sergio


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15057254
> *i could of told u not to go!
> *


but who said he was out there to do a shoot for ma bike i went wit laz tho


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

if laz had his phone on he would have got a call sayin not to come because it was raining....!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

wats up who


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good with you...?


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 12 2009, 03:27 PM~15060889
> *whats good with you...?
> *


did u get my message on ur phone


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i wrote you back already....! i remember now its about your neighbor...!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 12 2009, 03:42 PM~15060962
> *yeah i wrote you back already....! i remember now its about your neighbor...!
> *


wat bout my neighbor i didnt get any messages


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15052639


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Pooky, tony :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 12 2009, 02:26 PM~15061181
> *Pooky, tony :wave:
> *


dam no tito esta bein no te voy a desir hi en el hangeo!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FOR SALE PRICE DROPPED $3100 V8 AC RUNS AND LOOKS GOOD 14IN SPOKES PM ME OR [email protected]

























OR TRADE FOR A CLEAN GBODY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BITCH IS BAD


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 12 2009, 03:46 PM~15061587
> *BITCH IS BAD
> 
> 
> ...


thats niceeeee


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 12 2009, 04:46 PM~15061587
> *BITCH IS BAD
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

see when she is ready for me...!


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT A LIKE NEW VIAIR 350C 100% DUTY CYCLE WITH A BRAND NEW SQUARE D ADJUSTABLE PRESSURE SWITCH FOR 140.00 OBO


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15063362


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 12 2009, 02:39 PM~15061238
> *FOR SALE PRICE DROPPED  $3100 V8 AC RUNS AND LOOKS GOOD 14IN SPOKES PM ME OR [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


lol i knew it wouldnt last...lol good luck with the sale that right there is a beauty


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Mar 24 2005, 01:46 AM~2897935
> *sumthing a couple of my boyz wanted me to post :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHo this all you :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15065338


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn u can tell its the weekend cuz its dead nd boringgg :uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 13 2009, 04:33 AM~15065109
> *WHo this all you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i can work with that one....! LOL....! Nice one watson....!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up miami whats going down today


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 12 2009, 05:11 PM~15062019
> *:uh:
> *


Whats good CHIPPER................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 13 2009, 10:44 AM~15065410
> *Damn u can tell its the weekend cuz its dead nd boringgg :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

ITS FUCK UP WHEN YOU PAY A SHOP UP FRONT TO DO YOUR INSIDE AND DAY DO YOU A HALF ASS JOB :angry: 
THATS FUCK UP AND A O.G HOMIE LIKE ME I DO NOT SAY NO NAME OR SHOP NAME :angry: 
YOU FEEL ME BUT NOW I HAVE TO FINISH IT MYSELF THATS FUCK UP? FUCK IT  LETS SEE IF DAY FIX ME UP OR I WILL LET EVERYBODY NO NOT TO GO THERE AND I WILL TALK ALOT SHIT PISS OFF MAN :angry: 















:angry:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 13 2009, 01:33 PM~15067418
> *ITS FUCK UP WHEN YOU PAY A SHOP UP FRONT TO DO YOUR INSIDE AND DAY DO YOU A HALF ASS JOB  :angry:
> THATS FUCK UP AND A O.G HOMIE LIKE ME I DO NOT SAY NO NAME OR SHOP NAME  :angry:
> YOU FEEL ME  BUT NOW I HAVE TO FINISH IT MYSELF THATS FUCK UP? FUCK IT  LETS SEE IF DAY FIX ME UP OR I WILL LET EVERYBODY NO NOT TO GO  THERE AND I WILL TALK ALOT SHIT PISS OFF MAN :angry:
> ...


Not good......  but i hope you didnt get what you paid for......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 13 2009, 12:05 PM~15065765
> *yeah i can work with that one....! LOL....! Nice one watson....!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 13 2009, 01:33 PM~15067418
> *ITS FUCK UP WHEN YOU PAY A SHOP UP FRONT TO DO YOUR INSIDE AND DAY DO YOU A HALF ASS JOB  :angry:
> THATS FUCK UP AND A O.G HOMIE LIKE ME I DO NOT SAY NO NAME OR SHOP NAME  :angry:
> YOU FEEL ME  BUT NOW I HAVE TO FINISH IT MYSELF THATS FUCK UP? FUCK IT  LETS SEE IF DAY FIX ME UP OR I WILL LET EVERYBODY NO NOT TO GO  THERE AND I WILL TALK ALOT SHIT PISS OFF MAN :angry:
> ...



i would just pet them on blast anyways, whos to say they wont do it to tha next person......


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, BrownSoul85 :wave: yooooooo


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


 NO PEALING OUT, NO TRAIN HORNS, DRAMA FREE!!!

LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!    :420:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MY DOGS ALTIMA WITH MY CADY 14IN CNTER WHITE SPOKES....WAT YALL THINK LOOKS LIKE THE BABY BOY HONDA... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 13 2009, 07:00 PM~15069535
> *MY DOGS ALTIMA WITH MY CADY 14IN CNTER WHITE SPOKES....WAT YALL THINK LOOKS LIKE THE BABY BOY HONDA... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 13 2009, 07:00 PM~15069535
> *MY DOGS ALTIMA WITH MY CADY 14IN CNTER WHITE SPOKES....WAT YALL THINK LOOKS LIKE THE BABY BOY HONDA... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 saw da vma's

kanye west threw a lil bitch fit kuz beyonce didnt win lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2009, 11:34 PM~15070719
> *any1 saw da vma's
> 
> kanye west threw a lil bitch fit kuz beyonce didnt win lol
> *


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 13 2009, 11:39 PM~15070802
> *
> 
> 
> ...



kanye makes some good music but it dont change the fact that hes a fckin dumb ass


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 11 2009, 11:45 AM~15050742
> *lol ok foreal this the last one....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/05NWsSNU4jk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/05NWsSNU4jk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 you dont know bout this whodie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> now this i can relate to or sons of assasins.


bone enterprise organization...
players of the nation...
now pass the pussy on the left hand side...
right......
jump on the bone's dicks and ride, pass the pussy on the left hand side..
lol

Faces of Death was a great album.
[/quote]
you dont want me to school your right quick on the band aid boys b.o.n.e. enterpri$e bone thugs n harmony


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_eBOzdxo5fo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_eBOzdxo5fo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1SIKLAC, Tru2DaGame, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Rollin DoN DeViLLe

HEY U


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1SIKLAC, impalamike63, Lowridergame305, Tru2DaGame

LOOKS LIKE IM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT GOT A NAME CHANGE ...WASSA MIKE


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 13 2009, 09:53 PM~15071916
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 1SIKLAC, impalamike63, Lowridergame305, Tru2DaGame
> 
> ...


Lol whats good homie?!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

CHILLIN BOUT TO GO TO SLEEP.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15071831
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 1SIKLAC, Tru2DaGame, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Rollin DoN DeViLLe
> 
> ...


Heyyy :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok im seriously gettin tired of seeing every1 talkin shit on the real riders miami fest about this fest when YET 90% of those ppl STILL come in here 2 look at wuts goin on..

They talk shit sayin that there's a lot of bs here which is very understandable nd true.. But however, if ur gonna talk shit then why the fuck come in here in the first place?

Nd im sorry 2 say but no matter wut there's gonna be drama ANYWHERE ND EVERYWHERE.. 1 thread is not gonna change that as u can see.. 

Nd yes its true instead of fightin with each other about who's fuckin car is better nd shit we should all be in this game 2gether not against each other.. I know that there's always gonn be competition but shit let ur cars do the talkin 4 u.. Every1 has their own opinion nd they're entitled 2 it.. Doesn't mean that it gives a person a reason 2 start beefing.. 

I hope all this bs about real riders nd fake riders end. Honestly just becuz ppl come on to miami fest 2 eat shit nd talk shit about other things besides cars doesn't mean that they're not "real riders" as well.. I find that very offending.. Nd half of these ppl that talk bs on miami fest have raw ass cars.. 

All im sayin is that all this bs about these 2 different miami fest threads should be put 2 an end.. Everybody is a real nd true rider in my opinion whether u have somethin 2 show or not.. Like in hangouts... idk if u noticed but I'd say about 80% of the time ppl don't talk about cars there so I don't see the difference in talkin about somethin else other than cars a forum/thread.. I see it more of us comin 2 gether nd gettin 2 know each other nd bonding d shit so that then when we do go 2 hangouts we don't go catchin beef over somethin stupid about cars..

Anywho I had enough 2 say nd I just had 2 get it off my chest.. I don't mean 2 offend anyone or disrespect them in any way but just had 2 put my 2 cents in..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodnite miami :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 13 2009, 10:13 PM~15072192
> *Ok im seriously gettin tired of seeing every1 talkin shit on the real riders miami fest about this fest when YET 90% of those ppl STILL come in here 2 look at wuts goin on..
> 
> They talk shit sayin that there's a lot of bs here which is very understandable nd true.. But however, if ur gonna talk shit then why the fuck come in here in the first place?
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 12 2009, 12:41 AM~15057356
> *PinkTaco C.C. Coming Soon Watch It  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA!!!! :biggrin: AND I AM THE PREZ :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 07:11 AM~15074375
> *HELL YEA!!!! :biggrin: AND I AM THE PREZ :biggrin:
> *


WUS GOOD PRESIDENT LEXX


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 14 2009, 10:13 AM~15074384
> *WUS GOOD PRESIDENT LEXX
> *


SUP?! HOW U DOING THIS FIIIIIIINNNNEEEE MONDAY MORNING?..LOL


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 07:11 AM~15074375
> *HELL YEA!!!! :biggrin: AND I AM THE PREZ :biggrin:
> *



PINK TACOS COMING THRU UR BLOCK WITH THE CHEESE ON LOCK


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up fellow layitlowers. Whers da hang out 2nite?????


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 07:15 AM~15074402
> *SUP?! HOW U DOING THIS FIIIIIIINNNNEEEE MONDAY MORNING?..LOL
> *


JUST ORDERED A FEW PARTS FOR MY VERT AND WORKIN AS USUAL WHATS GOOD IN UR HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning every1...

Sorry about the essay I left last nite but I was already mad about someshit nd then I read all the other shit nd just got even more mad..

BUT

2day im in a very good mood :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 13 2009, 10:13 PM~15072192
> *Ok im seriously gettin tired of seeing every1 talkin shit on the real riders miami fest about this fest when YET 90% of those ppl STILL come in here 2 look at wuts goin on..
> 
> They talk shit sayin that there's a lot of bs here which is very understandable nd true.. But however, if ur gonna talk shit then why the fuck come in here in the first place?
> ...



:twak: :nono: :loco: :rant:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 07:36 AM~15074546
> *Good morning every1...
> 
> Sorry about the essay I left last nite but I was already mad about someshit nd then I read all the other shit nd just got even more mad..
> ...


Dont let it happen anymore:loco:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 14 2009, 10:25 AM~15074472
> *PINK TACOS COMING THRU UR BLOCK WITH THE CHEESE ON LOCK
> *


LMAOOOO


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

ok this is boring ;/ no1 writes to me .. i think it cuz i dont know shit about cars lol .. so yea im just gonna pick on robert from now on.. hes the easiest person to pick on ;X


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 14 2009, 10:36 AM~15074540
> *JUST ORDERED A FEW PARTS FOR MY VERT AND WORKIN AS USUAL WHATS GOOD IN UR HOOD :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLIN....STACKIN' UP SUM CASH SO THAT I CAN BE LOWRIDING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toxiic princess_@Sep 14 2009, 10:53 AM~15074649
> *ok this is boring ;/ no1 writes to me .. i think it cuz i dont know shit about cars lol .. so yea im just gonna pick on robert from now on.. hes the easiest person to pick on ;X
> *


HEY! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHERES MY DAWG FLACO TACO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 14 2009, 10:58 AM~15074676
> *WHERES MY DAWG FLACO TACO
> *


FOR REALLL....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Se ve que lowrider game has new friends


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 08:02 AM~15074700
> *Se ve que lowrider game has new friends
> *



PAPA PONTE EL ZAPATO DONDE EL SOL NO SALE SINGAOO!!!! Y PONTE A TRABAJAR :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Papa ponte pa las cosa. Que joaquin. Te vas a botar


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Im sorry 2 say but I don't feel like I said anythin wrong or disrespected any1.. Nd its fukin true.. Atleast im not holdin back wut I have 2 say nd unlike half of u ppl that talk shit but don't got the balls 2 say anything yet u critize the ppl that do.. Ppl just need 2 grow balls nd say wuts on their mind instead of bein one of those ppl that talks shit bout the real riders miami fest nd yet don't say nuthin cuz they're fukin pussys nd I don't wanna hear that they don't want drama so that's y they don't say nuthin cuz if they really don't want drama then keep ur comments 2 urself nd don't go talkin shit in the streets 2 other ppl cuz ur only makin urself look bad..

Fuck this shit... just enjoy this shit nd 4get about all the bullshit.. There's a hangout 2nite nd ppl need 2 get 2gether nd enjoy not beef..

Im done... if no 1 likes wuts I had 2 say then quite frankly they can kiss my ass


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 07:43 AM~15074577
> *Dont let it happen anymore:loco:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:08 AM~15074739
> *Im sorry 2 say but I don't feel like I said anythin wrong or disrespected any1.. Nd its fukin true..  Atleast im not holdin back wut I have 2 say nd unlike half of u ppl that talk shit but don't got the balls 2 say anything yet u critize the ppl that do.. Ppl just need 2 grow balls nd say wuts on their mind instead of bein one of those ppl that talks shit bout the real riders miami fest nd yet don't say nuthin cuz they're fukin pussys nd I don't wanna hear that they don't want drama so that's y they don't say nuthin cuz if they really don't want drama then keep ur comments 2 urself nd don't go talkin shit in the streets 2 other ppl cuz ur only makin urself look bad..
> 
> Fuck this shit... just enjoy this shit nd 4get about all the bullshit.. There's a hangout 2nite nd ppl need 2 get 2gether nd enjoy not beef..
> ...



MICHELLE I UNDERSTAND YOUR CONCERN AND MIAMI THANKS YOU BUT FRANKLY NO BODY GIVES A DAM FUCK AND YOU KNO THIS SO WHY TRY ND CHANGE IT


AND PS UR STILL UGLY GOODBYE!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:08 AM~15074739
> *Im sorry 2 say but I don't feel like I said anythin wrong or disrespected any1.. Nd its fukin true..  Atleast im not holdin back wut I have 2 say nd unlike half of u ppl that talk shit but don't got the balls 2 say anything yet u critize the ppl that do.. Ppl just need 2 grow balls nd say wuts on their mind instead of bein one of those ppl that talks shit bout the real riders miami fest nd yet don't say nuthin cuz they're fukin pussys nd I don't wanna hear that they don't want drama so that's y they don't say nuthin cuz if they really don't want drama then keep ur comments 2 urself nd don't go talkin shit in the streets 2 other ppl cuz ur only makin urself look bad..
> 
> Fuck this shit... just enjoy this shit nd 4get about all the bullshit.. There's a hangout 2nite nd ppl need 2 get 2gether nd enjoy not beef..
> ...


This is miami fest. Not doctor phill fest


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Dale robert im waiting 4 u 2 leave me a comment para que te mande pa la pinga already lol..


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

SO WHOS READY FOR THE DUB SHOW. ILL BE THERE WIT THE CADI.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 14 2009, 08:14 AM~15074779
> *MICHELLE I UNDERSTAND YOUR CONCERN AND MIAMI THANKS YOU BUT FRANKLY NO BODY GIVES A DAM FUCK AND YOU KNO THIS SO WHY TRY ND CHANGE IT
> AND PS UR STILL UGLY GOODBYE!
> *


Look bro im just practicing 2 make peace for my future job at the church lol.. I guess its not workin lmao.. No but honestly me empinge nd said wut I had 2 say..

Nd btw ur uglier :tongue:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 07:55 AM~15074661
> *JUST CHILLIN....STACKIN' UP SUM CASH SO THAT I CAN BE LOWRIDING SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  I HEAR THAT ANYTHING A HOMIE CAN DO HOLLA


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 08:19 AM~15074812
> *This is miami fest. Not doctor phill fest
> *


Why not? Its paintball fest, miami music fest, church fest, ugly ppl fest lol so why can't it be dr phil fest 2?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

SO I GEUSS NO1 GOING TO DA DUB SHOW??


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Miii aammmiiigggggooooo montee, como pasastes el weekend?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Workin mi amigo. Finally u changed ur. Sn


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 08:02 AM~15074700
> *Se ve que lowrider game has new friends
> *


No no se ve que esta enamorado :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeesss no more (ELEGANCECC96)


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 08:43 AM~15075013
> *No no se ve que esta enamorado :cheesy:
> *



lmFaoooo mike no empieses lmaooo


hey wut a bad one with the shirt incident lmfaooo damn pinchoman lmfaoo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 08:43 AM~15075013
> *No no se ve que esta enamorado :cheesy:
> *


Ñoooooooooo amigo u just drop bombs. Alll the time.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 08:43 AM~15075013
> *No no se ve que esta enamorado :cheesy:
> *


They would make a cute couple


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 11:08 AM~15074739
> *Im sorry 2 say but I don't feel like I said anythin wrong or disrespected any1.. Nd its fukin true..  Atleast im not holdin back wut I have 2 say nd unlike half of u ppl that talk shit but don't got the balls 2 say anything yet u critize the ppl that do.. Ppl just need 2 grow balls nd say wuts on their mind instead of bein one of those ppl that talks shit bout the real riders miami fest nd yet don't say nuthin cuz they're fukin pussys nd I don't wanna hear that they don't want drama so that's y they don't say nuthin cuz if they really don't want drama then keep ur comments 2 urself nd don't go talkin shit in the streets 2 other ppl cuz ur only makin urself look bad..
> 
> Fuck this shit... just enjoy this shit nd 4get about all the bullshit.. There's a hangout 2nite nd ppl need 2 get 2gether nd enjoy not beef..
> ...


I'LL KISS THAT ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Sep 14 2009, 08:53 AM~15075098
> *I'LL KISS THAT ASS  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 08:47 AM~15075042
> *Ñoooooooooo amigo u just drop bombs. Alll the time.
> *


no amigo u shoulda seen him friday nite!! El chamaco esta acabando!! He had a fresh haircut,all geled up, a fresh new outfit, fresh $100 dollar shirt, no no hes eatin in this recession  :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 08:51 AM~15075087
> *They would make a cute couple
> *


Who would?!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 1SIKLAC,, LIL ROLY™, MR.GRUMPY, lalo22, Made You A Hater, monte24, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy

WUT IT DO!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 08:47 AM~15075042
> *Ñoooooooooo amigo u just drop bombs. Alll the time.
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q35PZ8_uFnI :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Oye monte ugly la jeva te deja ir al hangeo hoy?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 08:54 AM~15075111
> *no amigo u shoulda seen him friday nite!! El chamaco esta acabando!!  He had a fresh haircut,all geled up, a fresh new outfit, fresh $100 dollar shirt, no no hes eatin in this recession    :biggrin:
> *




***** WE GOTZ THE CHEEZ GOT IT GET IT GOOOD


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> 11 Members: 1SIKLAC, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, impalamike63, THE INFORMER, LIL ROLY
> 
> Wuts poppin???


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 14 2009, 11:59 AM~15075144
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q35PZ8_uFnI :biggrin:
> *



AT 2:20 THAT LAC IS BAD ASS FCK


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

impalamike63, Lowridergame305, monte24, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 64SSVERT, carlows, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ONDABOULEVARD305

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 08:59 AM~15075143
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: 1SIKLAC,, LIL ROLY™, MR.GRUMPY, lalo22, Made You A Hater, monte24, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy
> 
> ...




QUE BOLA :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:02 AM~15075171
> *AT 2:20 THAT LAC IS BAD ASS FCK
> *


It sure is, when we goin to see that. 2 door swangin?! My dawg flaco
james will have you rite!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 09:04 AM~15075182
> *impalamike63, Lowridergame305, monte24, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 64SSVERT, carlows, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ONDABOULEVARD305
> 
> :wave:    :wave:    :wave:      :wave:      :wave:      :wave:
> *



qUE ONDA REBEKITA TEXTEA ME LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, 06hemiram, impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ROLLIN LUXURY, sucio138,* LIL ROLY™*



:0 :0 :0 :0 MIRA QUIEN ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 12:06 PM~15075199
> *It sure is, when we goin to see that. 2 door swangin?! My dawg flaco
> james will have you rite!!
> *



SOON ENOUGHT MY ***** IM IN NO RUSH.....IF IMA BRING IT OUT ITS GOTTA COME OUT 100 OR NOTHING


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 09:04 AM~15075182
> *impalamike63, Lowridergame305, monte24, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 64SSVERT, carlows, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ONDABOULEVARD305
> 
> :wave:    :wave:    :wave:      :wave:      :wave:      :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:

Wuts good? U ridin 2 the hangout 2nite?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

<~~~~~~~~~~~ IS GOING


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:08 AM~15075216
> *SOON ENOUGHT MY ***** IM IN NO RUSH.....IF IMA BRING IT OUT ITS GOTTA COME OUT 100 OR NOTHING
> *


Thats the only way to go!! Like the sayin goes"come correct or dont come at all"


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:08 AM~15075216
> *SOON ENOUGHT MY ***** IM IN NO RUSH.....IF IMA BRING IT OUT ITS GOTTA COME OUT 100 OR NOTHING
> *


i goTchUUUUUUU!!!! lol.... uno miNuto :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 09:09 AM~15075221
> *:wave: :wave:
> 
> Wuts good? U ridin 2 the hangout 2nite?
> *


k hAngeo Mijaaaaa!!!!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 12:26 PM~15075367
> *i goTchUUUUUUU!!!! lol.... uno miNuto :biggrin:
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:31 AM~15075413
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


y u lost?!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:59 AM~15075143
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: 1SIKLAC,, LIL ROLY™, MR.GRUMPY, lalo22, Made You A Hater, monte24, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy
> 
> ...


hola!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 12:33 PM~15075425
> *y u lost?!!
> *



WUT U GOT 4 ME


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 12:04 PM~15075182
> *impalamike63, Lowridergame305, monte24, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, 64SSVERT, carlows, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, ONDABOULEVARD305
> 
> :wave:    :wave:    :wave:      :wave:      :wave:      :wave:
> *


 hello, my dear..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 14 2009, 09:07 AM~15075205
> *qUE ONDA REBEKITA TEXTEA ME LOL
> *


i goTchUUUUUUU!!!! lol.... uno miNuto

sorry 1sikasslac!!! <----lol


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ANYBODY KNOW THE SCHEDULE OF THA HANGOUTS LOL THEY CHANGE EVERY OTHER WEEK LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:34 AM~15075433
> *WUT U GOT 4 ME
> *



chU mean wuT i got 4 U??!! lol... i gOt 1 sIk ass Lac...u Want IT??!!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 12:40 PM~15075487
> *chU mean wuT i got 4 U??!! lol... i gOt 1 sIk ass Lac...u Want IT??!!
> *


BRING IT OUT...LOL


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


Where this at again...???


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Sep 14 2009, 12:45 PM~15075540
> *Where this at again...???
> *


GET OFF ON 67TH AND THE PLAMETTO RIGHT BEHIND BURGER KING


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

FROM THE OTHER MIAMI FEST 

I UNDERSTAND THAT THERE IS A LIL BEAF GOING ON BACK AND FORTH , BUT ON A REAL HOW CAN YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT THOSE GUYS ARE WRITING THEY CAN'T EVEN SPELL RIGHT WOW. I MEAN I HAVE SEEN MOST OF THOSE GUYS THAT WERE WRITING LIKE EL ***** , LIL MONEY REGAL, AND BLOOD TUB .. THOSE GUYS ENGLISH ARE NOT THAT GREAT SO HOW CAN THEY WRITE ALL THOSE WORDS WITH OUT THE HELP FROM THERE FRIENDS

I GOT A VIDEO THAT YOU GUYS CAN LEARN TO READ, SPEAK, AND WRITE , ITS CALLED FOLLOW ME TO AMERICA FOR ONLY 100.00 DOLLARS 

BUT FOR LIL MONEY REGAL ITS ON SALE FOR ONLY $9.99 PLUS SHIPPING 

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 09:26 AM~15075372
> *k hAngeo Mijaaaaa!!!!
> *


Its majestics monday 2nite..


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15075561
> *Its majestics monday 2nite..
> *


. Dr phill. I mean lady ugly bri. Ann. Lets you go?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 09:00 AM~15074688
> *FOR REALLL....
> *


yoooooooo


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 09:52 AM~15075602
> *. Dr phill. I mean lady ugly bri.  Ann.  Lets you go?
> *


Bri-an is goin 2.. Pero u haven't answered my question... la jeva te va dejar ir?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 09:54 AM~15075111
> *no amigo u shoulda seen him friday nite!! El chamaco esta acabando!!  He had a fresh haircut,all geled up, a fresh new outfit, fresh $100 dollar shirt, no no hes eatin in this recession    :biggrin:
> *


lmfao   . in love


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Sep 14 2009, 11:53 AM~15075098
> *I'LL KISS THAT ASS  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Evelitog WHAT THEY DO HOMMIE , HOWS THE TEAM DOING NOW


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 14 2009, 08:58 AM~15074676
> *WHERES MY DAWG FLACO TACO
> *


yoooooooo .my phone is dead :angry: .


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 12:58 PM~15075660
> *lmfao      . in love
> *



WASSA FLACO


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 12:59 PM~15075666
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> *



DAMN WHAT ASS IM LOST :dunno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 01:03 PM~15075713
> *DAMN WHAT ASS IM LOST :dunno:
> *


LADY D'S LOL


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 01:04 PM~15075728
> *LADY D'S LOL
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:02 AM~15075700
> *WASSA FLACO
> *


WHATS THE DEAL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Have u guys seen hur in person? She dont even shave hurr legs


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 01:06 PM~15075757
> *WHATS THE DEAL
> *


CHILLIN BOUT TO GO WORK ON THE LAC


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 01:07 PM~15075760
> *Have u guys seen hur in person?  She dont even shave hurr legs
> *



WOW THATS JUST WRONG COMING FROM A GUY LIKE YOU


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 12:55 PM~15075629
> *yoooooooo
> *


hola, amigo....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 10:11 AM~15075803
> *hola, amigo....
> *


Ccooommmoooo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 01:14 PM~15075835
> *Ccooommmoooo
> *


mikey....que bolaaaaa?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 10:07 AM~15075760
> *Have u guys seen hur in person?  She dont even shave hurr legs
> *


LMaaaaaaaaaaOOOO.... U WROOONg!!!! LOL


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 10:07 AM~15075760
> *Have u guys seen hur in person?  She dont even shave hurr legs
> *


Wow pipo no estes hablando porque if u look at the girls u dated I wouldn't talk :tongue: :nono:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15075561
> *Its majestics monday 2nite..
> *


ON 67TH???


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 10:17 AM~15075875
> *Wow pipo no estes hablando porque if u look at the girls u dated I wouldn't talk :tongue: :nono:
> *



JEEEERRY!!!!! JEEEERRY!!!!! :twak: :0 :twak: :0 :buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 01:17 PM~15075875
> *Wow pipo no estes hablando porque if u look at the girls u dated I wouldn't talk :tongue: :nono:
> *


damn..lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 11:11 AM~15075803
> *hola, amigo....
> *


dont work 2 hard


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh. Yeaaaaaaa. Bueno i guesss. Every body shuld kno. Dat ur baby daddy is reallly ur cuzin. :0


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 10:15 AM~15075849
> *mikey....que bolaaaaa?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


Como andas amiga?!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Nd yes I do shave my legs lol.. Atleast I can do somethin about my legs by shavin unfortunetly for u there's nuthin u can do bout those earz lol.. Unless u do surgery pero eso cuesta mucho $$$


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 01:24 PM~15075923
> *dont work 2 hard
> *


lol...never....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

impalamike63
 :wave: :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 11:25 AM~15075941
> *lol...never....
> *


GOOD . YOUR LEARNING


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 01:25 PM~15075938
> *Como andas amiga?!
> *


ehh, im aight.. u?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 11:24 AM~15075930
> *Ohhhhhhh. Yeaaaaaaa.    Bueno i guesss. Every body shuld kno. Dat ur baby daddy is reallly ur cuzin.        :0
> *


FUKIT LOS PRIMOS SE ESPRIMEN


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 10:25 AM~15075940
> *Nd yes I do shave my legs lol.. Atleast I can do somethin about my legs by shavin unfortunetly for u there's nuthin u can do bout those earz lol.. Unless u do surgery pero eso cuesta mucho $$$
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :0 :0 :0

dhat Was a LowBlow.com


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 01:28 PM~15075957
> *FUKIT LOS PRIMOS SE ESPRIMEN
> *


that's sick


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 10:10 AM~15075800
> *WOW THATS JUST WRONG COMING FROM A GUY LIKE YOU
> *


What does this mean


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 11:28 AM~15075961
> *that's sick
> *


LMFAO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 01:29 PM~15075969
> *LMFAO
> *


ur such a nerrrrrrd.... u and buddy :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 11:30 AM~15075979
> *ur such a nerrrrrrd.... u and buddy :biggrin:
> *


LOL WHO'S BUDDY ???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 01:31 PM~15075989
> *LOL WHO'S BUDDY ???
> *


ur buddy...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 10:24 AM~15075930
> *Ohhhhhhh. Yeaaaaaaa.    Bueno i guesss. Every body shuld kno. Dat ur baby daddy is reallly ur cuzin.        :0
> *


Omg coming 4rm a guy who turns his gfs into ogre's.. Thank god u upgraded pipo porque de verdad te la estabas pasando..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 01:29 PM~15075968
> *What does this mean
> *


CUZ UR TELLING HER SHE DON'T SHAVE HER LEGS BUT ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE DIS OTHER PEOPLE BUT DON'T NOTICE WHAT THEY HAVE NEXT TO THEM , CUZ ITS NOT LIKE U HAVE A MODEL NEXT TO YOU


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DANNY305, monte24, Low_Ski_13, MR.GRUMPY, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ROLLIN TITO 

que bola :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

WAS UP LOCA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 10:34 AM~15076010
> *CUZ UR TELLING HER SHE DON'T SHAVE HER LEGS BUT ITS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE DIS OTHER PEOPLE BUT DON'T NOTICE WHAT THEY HAVE NEXT TO THEM , CUZ ITS NOT LIKE U HAVE A MODEL NEXT TO YOU
> *


.1. Off. Alll i dont even kno. Who u r. Since u pmed hurrr to find out if me and hurr r really beefin. Ur gonna find out dat me and hurrr r good friends. Wat i say to hur she k oes dat im playin. Since u. Wana try. My gf. Wheres urs at. Wat i wrote. Wasent ment to try any body. I get the impresion dat u wana turn it to somethin else


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 01:41 PM~15076068
> *.1. Off. Alll i dont even kno. Who u r.  Since u pmed hurrr to find out if me and hurr r really beefin. Ur gonna find out dat me and hurrr r good friends.  Wat i say to hur she k oes dat im playin.    Since u. Wana try. My gf.   Wheres urs at.    Wat i wrote. Was ment to try any body.  I get the impresion dat u wana turn it to somethin else
> *



YOU DAMN RIGHT I DID PM HER ***** AND SHE TOLD ME YOU AND HER ARE FRIENDS . AND I DIDNT TRY YOU LADY I WAS JUST SAYING HOMMIE YOU DON'T HAVE A MODEL NEXT TO YOU 
AND YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALK ALOT DON'T PLAY DUMB BUDDY , AND PLEASE LEARN TO SPELL SO A PERSON LIKE ME DON'T NEED TO TRY TO GUESS WHAT UR TRYING TO SAY

AND I AIN'T TRYING TO TURN IT IN TO SOMETHING BUT WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO DO IF YOU LIKE U GOT SOMETHING ON YOUR CHEST


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 10:25 AM~15075943
> *impalamike63
> :wave:  :h5:
> *


Hi flaco james


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH gOOOOOd....CaNT We All JUsT GEt ALoNG!!! 

  MAyBE?? SOOOOOMeTImES!!!! LoL.... 





AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WTf IM bORED!!!!! 

KSDJFNLJKDSGIERUHGTIOSEURFHKDLJVNLFKDJGH

ALEXIS I PM'ED u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RESPoND nooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 01:33 PM~15075999
> *Omg coming 4rm a guy who turns his gfs into ogre's.. Thank god u upgraded pipo porque de verdad te la estabas pasando..
> *


LMAO! OGRE....!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Guys plz don't beef over nuthin.. Danny thans for defending me pero roberts my best friend nd he's just eatin shit with me.. Don't let this blow out of proportion 4 nuthin..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 01:55 PM~15076208
> *Guys plz don't beef over nuthin.. Danny thans for defending me pero roberts my best friend nd he's just eatin shit with me.. Don't let this blow out of proportion 4 nuthin..
> *


NAW I FEEL YOU


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

this is too much


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 14 2009, 10:55 AM~15076208
> *Guys plz don't beef over nuthin.. Danny thans for defending me pero roberts my best friend nd he's just eatin shit with me.. Don't let this blow out of proportion 4 nuthin..
> *


Damnnnn my objective to day was to get ppl mad at u. And it turnd on me lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 10:47 AM~15076147
> *YOU DAMN RIGHT I DID PM HER *****  AND SHE TOLD ME YOU AND HER ARE FRIENDS . AND I DIDNT TRY YOU LADY I WAS JUST SAYING HOMMIE YOU DON'T HAVE A MODEL NEXT TO YOU
> AND YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALK ALOT DON'T PLAY DUMB BUDDY , AND PLEASE LEARN TO SPELL SO A PERSON LIKE ME DON'T NEED TO TRY TO GUESS WHAT UR TRYING TO SAY
> 
> ...


He dont have shit on his chest....... My dawg aint with that bullshit... U tried his lady of course hes going to come back at you...... Do me a favor and just drop it here.. The only reason im getting in the middle is because that ***** doesn't look for beef with noone and i know for a fact hes super hot rite now


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanx mike. But its been droped. It was a miss understandin


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 11:02 AM~15076261
> *Damnnnn my objective to day was to get ppl mad at u.  And it turnd on me lol
> *



LMAAAAAAAAAAAoooo!!!! DEPiNGAAAAA!!!! MiCHELLe LOOk WAtCHU sTARTed!!! LOL... DiS IS tOO mUCH!!! LOL... I DInT C HiM OFFEnDInG HIS LAdY DOEE...hE SAId IT mORE LiKE In GENERAL dOEE...lYK YALL OFFEND OTHER FEMALES BUTCHURS DoNT LIkE NO mODEL!!! DAS NoT OFFENdING hIM.... OR SAyING HiS GIRLS uGLY... IDK W.E. FuK ITTTTTT!!! 


CADA LOCO CON SU TEMA.... SO CHANGE SUBJECT.... 

WHOS GOIN TODAY!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 07:55 AM~15074661
> *JUST CHILLIN....STACKIN' UP SUM CASH SO THAT I CAN BE LOWRIDING SOON :biggrin:
> *


i got a regal for sale


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I shaw b der. Wwhoooo elseeeeee is goinnnn


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members:monte24, Lowridergame305, impalamike63, LeXxTaCy

:wave:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 14 2009, 02:13 PM~15076337
> *i got a regal for sale
> 
> 
> ...



WHO DID THE PATTERNS ON UR RIDE??


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 11:10 AM~15076319
> *LMAAAAAAAAAAAoooo!!!! DEPiNGAAAAA!!!! MiCHELLe LOOk WAtCHU sTARTed!!! LOL... DiS IS tOO mUCH!!! LOL... I DInT C HiM OFFEnDInG HIS LAdY DOEE...hE SAId IT mORE LiKE In GENERAL dOEE...lYK YALL OFFEND OTHER FEMALES BUTCHURS DoNT LIkE NO mODEL!!! DAS NoT OFFENdING hIM.... OR SAyING HiS GIRLS uGLY... IDK W.E. FuK ITTTTTT!!!
> CADA LOCO CON SU TEMA.... SO CHANGE SUBJECT....
> 
> ...


 CCaaaSSSOOOOOO Ssssseeeerrrrrrraaadddddoooooo


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15076372
> *CCaaaSSSOOOOOO Ssssseeeerrrrrrraaadddddoooooo
> *



CASoooooooooooooo CERRaDOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DE PINGA


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

X 2....3....4....5....6.....7.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 10:47 AM~15076147
> *YOU DAMN RIGHT I DID PM HER *****  AND SHE TOLD ME YOU AND HER ARE FRIENDS . AND I DIDNT TRY YOU LADY I WAS JUST SAYING HOMMIE YOU DON'T HAVE A MODEL NEXT TO YOU
> AND YOU KNOW WHO I AM TALK ALOT DON'T PLAY DUMB BUDDY , AND PLEASE LEARN TO SPELL SO A PERSON LIKE ME DON'T NEED TO TRY TO GUESS WHAT UR TRYING TO SAY
> 
> ...


oye danny que bola consolte


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

THIS TOPIC NEEDS SOME PICS


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 11:10 AM~15076319
> *LMAAAAAAAAAAAoooo!!!! DEPiNGAAAAA!!!! MiCHELLe LOOk WAtCHU sTARTed!!! LOL... DiS IS tOO mUCH!!! LOL... I DInT C HiM OFFEnDInG HIS LAdY DOEE...hE SAId IT mORE LiKE In GENERAL dOEE...lYK YALL OFFEND OTHER FEMALES BUTCHURS DoNT LIkE NO mODEL!!! DAS NoT OFFENdING hIM.... OR SAyING HiS GIRLS uGLY... IDK W.E. FuK ITTTTTT!!!
> CADA LOCO CON SU TEMA.... SO CHANGE SUBJECT....
> 
> ...


I didn't start nuttin robert did lmao! Es que robert se la pasa..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeIII!! DHAT sHIt TOOOOOOO RaW!!!! FuK A LoWRIDEr!!











:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 11:42 AM~15076592
> *YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeIII!! DHAT sHIt TOOOOOOO RaW!!!! FuK A LoWRIDEr!!
> 
> 
> ...


MUCHACHA DON'T BE SAYING FUCK A LOWRIDER ERRBODY GONE GET ON YOUR CASE WATCH !!!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

FCK THAT BONDOMOBILE ...I RATHER RIDE THIS ANYDAY


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:45 AM~15076611
> *MUCHACHA DON'T BE SAYING FUCK A LOWRIDER ERRBODY GONE GET ON YOUR CASE WATCH !!!
> *



THROW ME MY OPPoNENt!!!! LOL... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15076617
> *FCK THAT BONDOMOBILE ...I RATHER RIDE THIS ANYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


x1000


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 11:48 AM~15076628
> *THROW ME MY OPPoNENt!!!! LOL...  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


DEJA LA GUAPERIA COCHINA ESA LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP J


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:53 AM~15076668
> *DEJA LA GUAPERIA COCHINA ESA LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...TRANQUILOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BObbY!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15076617
> *FCK THAT BONDOMOBILE ...I RATHER RIDE THIS ANYDAY
> 
> 
> ...



DEJA EL HATERADE EsE!!! K bONDOMOBILE NI BONDOMOBILE... ESO ESTA EMPINGADOOOOOO!!!!!! LOL.... DEJATEEEEE!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up vanilla


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 02:55 PM~15076689
> *DEJA EL HATERADE EsE!!! K bONDOMOBILE NI BONDOMOBILE...  ESO ESTA EMPINGADOOOOOO!!!!!! LOL.... DEJATEEEEE!!!!
> *


U TAKE OFF THE RIMS AND THE MOTOR AND THAT CAR IS WORTHLESS....LOL..I RESPECT THE TIME AND WORK THEY PUT INTO IT ...BUT ITS NOT TO MY TASTE AND I LIKE BIG RIMS...BUT THATS JUST CACA..LIL MOMMA


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 02:56 PM~15076693
> *Wuz up vanilla
> *


WUT IT DO


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:15 AM~15076352
> *WHO DID THE PATTERNS ON UR RIDE??
> *


kioni from 25th street riders


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 14 2009, 03:00 PM~15076731
> *kioni from 25th street riders
> *



THANKS...THEY CAME OUT TIGHT WORK


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:58 AM~15076708
> *U TAKE OFF THE RIMS AND THE MOTOR AND THAT CAR IS WORTHLESS....LOL..I RESPECT THE TIME AND WORK THEY PUT INTO IT ...BUT ITS NOT TO MY TASTE AND I LIKE BIG RIMS...BUT THATS JUST CACA..LIL MOMMA
> *



DAM ****** BUt WTF U TAKE OFF DHA RIMS AND MOTOR IN ANY CAR DHAT SHIT LOOS LIKE CACA!!! LOL..... BUT DAS FINE IF U DONT LIKE IT.... A MI C....ME GUSTA LOS RINES....DHAT GRILL....DHAT IM SURE COST MORE DAN DHA CAR!!! LOL.... DHA COLOR..... I CANT HATE HUnnY... IT LOOKS DECENT...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 12:01 PM~15076741
> *THANKS...THEY CAME OUT TIGHT WORK
> *


thanks


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 03:02 PM~15076750
> *DAM ****** BUt WTF U TAKE OFF DHA RIMS AND MOTOR IN ANY CAR DHAT SHIT LOOS LIKE CACA!!! LOL..... BUT DAS FINE IF U DONT LIKE IT.... A MI C....ME GUSTA LOS RINES....DHAT GRILL....DHAT IM SURE COST MORE DAN DHA CAR!!! LOL.... DHA COLOR..... I CANT HATE HUnnY... IT LOOKS DECENT...
> *



LUV THE COLOR...ONE OF MY FAV..ANYONE THAT KNOS ME KNOWS RED IS MY SHIT...BUT TO EACH ITS OWN


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15076617
> *FCK THAT BONDOMOBILE ...I RATHER RIDE THIS ANYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


that is the caddy that got me liking lecabs


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 03:03 PM~15076759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'D STILL BUY THIS WITH NO MOTOR OR WHEELS......AND IT WOULD STILL LOOK GOOD AS FCK


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 03:04 PM~15076778
> *that is the caddy that got me liking lecabs
> *


TO ME THERE JUST AS BAD AS VERT IMPALAS BUT I WAS LOOKIN EVERYWHERE FOR ONE AND NO LUCK.....AND EVEN IF U DO THERE BIG $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was reading. Online about da lecab. There were only 100 made


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 12:05 PM~15076786
> *I'D STILL BUY THIS WITH NO MOTOR OR WHEELS......AND IT WOULD STILL LOOK GOOD AS FCK
> *


LOL.... U TRiPPeN!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 11:54 AM~15076678
> *LOL...TRANQUILOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BObbY!!!!
> *


 NO NO TRANQUILOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PSYCHO NO BOBBY LOL!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 03:12 PM~15076850
> *I was reading.  Online about da lecab.  There were only 100 made
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
GOTTA GET ONE SOON THEN


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 12:07 PM~15076799
> *TO ME THERE JUST AS BAD AS VERT IMPALAS BUT I WAS LOOKIN EVERYWHERE FOR ONE AND NO LUCK.....AND EVEN IF U DO THERE BIG $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


I can respect ur opinion on that and i kinda agree! But still at the end of each and every
day in my book there is nothing like an old school IMPALA  :cheesy:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 14 2009, 02:13 PM~15076337
> *i got a regal for sale
> 
> 
> ...


LOL..THAT SHIT IS RAW...BUT I COULDN'T AFFORD THAT RIGHT NOW... I AM ON A BUDGET...BUT THANX!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

HERES MINE


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15076617
> *FCK THAT BONDOMOBILE ...I RATHER RIDE THIS ANYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


i Agree :yes:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15076938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROM EVERYWHERRRRRRRRRRRE, HUH?!? LOL..I LIKE THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 10:40 AM~15076064
> *WAS UP LOCA
> *


chilling ***** aqui en la luchita


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 14 2009, 12:30 PM~15077034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... IT LOOKS LYK DHA RED ONE I POSTED....


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 12:26 PM~15077002
> *FROM EVERYWHERRRRRRRRRRRE, HUH?!? LOL..I LIKE THAT!  :biggrin:
> *


CHU lYK DHAT wUN hUH??!!!! LMAAAooo!!! I PM'ED U BACk...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 03:33 PM~15077066
> *LOL... IT LOOKS LYK DHA RED ONE I POSTED....
> *


THAT IS THE RED ONE


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420: :420:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

LMAOOOO!!! OHHHHH!!! AH BUENO SORRY EH!!! LOL... D QUE C ESTA RIENDO EL MONgO ESTE!!!!







LOL... @ MY sTUpID MoMENT!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 12:33 PM~15077066
> *LOL... IT LOOKS LYK DHA RED ONE I POSTED....
> *


dats cus it is the same


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 12:33 PM~15077070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat bitch is baddd. Allll it needs is a 90 front


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 03:37 PM~15077125
> *Dat bitch is baddd.  Allll it needs is a 90 front
> *



THATS HOW I WOULD DO A LECAB IF I HAD ONE....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 14 2009, 12:34 PM~15077090
> *dats cus it is the same
> *


LOL....OkAY THaNX FOR DHA aDVISE!!! LOL.... No ME HABLEN ASiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!! MIreN AVer!! LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 12:38 PM~15077138
> *LOL....OkAY THaNX FOR DHA aDVISE!!! LOL.... No ME HABLEN ASiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!! MIreN AVer!! LOL
> *


Pasa pena. Lol jk


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 03:37 PM~15077125
> *Dat bitch is baddd.  Allll it needs is a 90 front
> *


yup


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 12:38 PM~15077142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The first 2 cars r serious


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 12:40 PM~15077158
> *Pasa pena.  Lol jk
> *


FOREALLLL...LOL.....DAM!!! A MI NO ME PAYASEEN... :guns:

K yO nO TRABAjO EN nINGUN cIRCO nI NADA DE ESO!!! :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 03:34 PM~15077085
> *LMAOOOO!!! OHHHHH!!! AH BUENO SORRY EH!!! LOL... D QUE C ESTA RIENDO EL MONgO ESTE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


no de ti,no te compleje mami, im laughing at this,and da real riders fest shit got ****** pullin hoe cards left and right,real talk its only da internet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

COMING SOON TO A STREET NEAR U


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 03:42 PM~15077185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 03:44 PM~15077201
> *:worship:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 14 2009, 03:43 PM~15077193
> *no de ti,no te compleje mami, im laughing at this,and da real riders fest shit got ****** pullin hoe cards left and right,real talk its only da internet  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LETS SEE WUT GOES DOWN TONITE @ THE HANGOUT..GOTTA FEELIN THERE GONNA BE SOME PPL GETTIN PUT ON BLAST


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 03:45 PM~15077209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol...wtf! nooo....lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 03:46 PM~15077221
> *LETS SEE WUT GOES DOWN TONITE @ THE HANGOUT..GOTTA FEELIN THERE GONNA BE SOME PPL GETTIN PUT ON BLAST
> *


yea... i believe soo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 12:43 PM~15077194
> *COMING SOON TO A STREET NEAR U
> 
> 
> ...


Like dat?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 03:42 PM~15077185
> *
> 
> 
> ...












CORRECTED


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15077242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..ok..that's what i thought! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15077248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :worship:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 12:42 PM~15077186
> *FOREALLLL...LOL.....DAM!!! A MI NO ME PAYASEEN...  :guns:
> 
> K yO nO TRABAjO EN nINGUN cIRCO nI NADA DE ESO!!! :roflmao:
> *


Hoy e loco te dio por hablar en español


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15077248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN UNDERTAKER THATS ONE OF THE BADDEST COUPES OUT THERE RIGHT NOW...SHIT IS SICK


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 12:46 PM~15077221
> *LETS SEE WUT GOES DOWN TONITE @ THE HANGOUT..GOTTA FEELIN THERE GONNA BE SOME PPL GETTIN PUT ON BLAST
> *


Details please!!!! Pm me


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 1SIKLAC, monte24, impalamike63, LeXxTaCy, DaBatRyde, SEISKUATRO,SS, Born 2 Die, Str8PiMpInReBeka, orientalmontecarlo

DAMMMIT MAN LOOK WHO WOKE UP


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 14 2009, 12:43 PM~15077193
> *no de ti,no te compleje mami, im laughing at this,and da real riders fest shit got ****** pullin hoe cards left and right,real talk its only da internet  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL...AHHHH BUENO....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! LOL... WAZZUP WIT DHA OTHER oNE I NeVA BEEN oN THErE!!!! LOL... SAME CHAT ROOm SHIt??!!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 03:53 PM~15077295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
AND THAT BITCH HITS BACK BUMPER ALL DAY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 03:51 PM~15077275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


conooooo....shit is up there...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 14 2009, 12:50 PM~15077270
> *Hoy e loco te dio por hablar en español
> *


C ME SUbIO EL SWING SWING SWING!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

coming out to a miami hood near you


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 02:03 PM~15076268
> *He dont have shit on his chest....... My dawg aint with that bullshit... U tried his lady of course hes going to come back at you...... Do me a favor and just drop it here.. The only reason im getting in the middle is because that ***** doesn't look for beef with noone and i know for a fact hes super hot rite now
> *


hommie be easy like he said he droped the issue


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if kimbo fights today???


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

PSSSSSSSSSSSSSST lAZ..... 























































DADDY!!!


tu castigOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 14 2009, 02:32 PM~15076509
> *oye danny que bola consolte
> *



chilling hommie how u been hows the family


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 02:10 PM~15076319
> *LMAAAAAAAAAAAoooo!!!! DEPiNGAAAAA!!!! MiCHELLe LOOk WAtCHU sTARTed!!! LOL... DiS IS tOO mUCH!!! LOL... I DInT C HiM OFFEnDInG HIS LAdY DOEE...hE SAId IT mORE LiKE In GENERAL dOEE...lYK YALL OFFEND OTHER FEMALES BUTCHURS DoNT LIkE NO mODEL!!! DAS NoT OFFENdING hIM.... OR SAyING HiS GIRLS uGLY... IDK W.E. FuK ITTTTTT!!!
> CADA LOCO CON SU TEMA.... SO CHANGE SUBJECT....
> 
> ...


some people saw it diffrent rebeka


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 04:07 PM~15077427
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oyeeee...that shit is rawWwWwWw.com (lol, rebeka!)


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 01:05 PM~15077412
> *Does anyone know if kimbo fights today???
> *


he's not fighting his gonna be on ufc tuff 10 starting on wednesday


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 01:06 PM~15077420
> *chilling hommie how u been hows the family
> *


errthang good homie you know how it is how you been homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 12:40 PM~15077159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 14 2009, 01:09 PM~15077436
> *he's not fighting his gonna be on ufc tuff 10 starting on wednesday
> *


Oh ok thanks, i thought i had heard something bout the 14th


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 01:05 PM~15077415
> *PSSSSSSSSSSSSSST lAZ.....
> 
> 
> ...


oye no te preocupe mira tu papi aqui :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 14 2009, 01:08 PM~15077430
> *some people saw it diffrent rebeka
> *


ahhh bueno...ppl tooo uptiGht deze dayS!!! lol... bUt i Noee wAtchu Meant homIe... iTs kewL!!!! lol...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC+Sep 14 2009, 03:46 PM~15077221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alabado al fin mostro ,u aint going out there tonight


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 04:17 PM~15077504
> *oye no te preocupe mira tu papi aqui  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn..lol...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: AND THEN THEY SAY WE DONT TALK ABOUT CARS :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 01:17 PM~15077504
> *oye no te preocupe mira tu papi aqui  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



whaaaa chu Noee bOut dhat NokTurnal Car CluB doIn iTTTTTT!!!! doIn bIg thaaaanGs 2...lol....yEa i Got a Pic oF dhat In my waLLpapEr hIstoRy suMwhere... lmaaaaOOO!!! i Aint hatIn doeeeeee dhat Lexus DoinIt.coM

dAddy x2


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 04:16 PM~15077490
> *Oh ok thanks, i thought i had heard something bout the 14th
> *


u wanna bet when he fights holla at me, takin bets for the first fight whenever ur ready primo


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 14 2009, 01:19 PM~15077517
> * :biggrin: AND THEN THEY SAY WE DONT TALK ABOUT CARS  :biggrin:
> *


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiGhT!!!!! eeeeh!!!! k Le pasA a lA jenTE!!! lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 14 2009, 01:19 PM~15077515
> *de pinga asere
> alabado al fin mostro ,u aint going out there tonight
> *


alabado que asere?! Yeah ill be out there


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

tIrate LaZ!!!!! k Biene la bOmba poR atra!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 04:22 PM~15077546
> *alabado que asere?! Yeah ill be out there
> *


u changed da name, :biggrin: vamos a ver


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 01:22 PM~15077549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15077550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol...damnnn


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

lmfaoooooooooooooo!!!!!









off topic.................

ey Brooooooo i Had 2!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

no waaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! lol... is Dhat Real!!!! lol....


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 01:25 PM~15077573
> *lol...damnnn
> *


DAMM CAN I GET A PM WITH THAT BIKINI? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 04:25 PM~15077579
> *lmfaoooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lmaaaaaaooooooo.....broooOOOOOooooooOOOOOOoooo...that shit is fake!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15077550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


had a little incident this weekend at dat blockbuster on da beach,shit following me now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 01:21 PM~15077531
> *riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiGhT!!!!! eeeeh!!!! k Le pasA a lA jenTE!!! lol
> *


Correction. (gente)


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 14 2009, 04:26 PM~15077583
> *DAMM CAN I GET A PM WITH THAT BIKINI? :biggrin:
> *


aren't u that same dude that went crazy for my feet????? lol!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 04:27 PM~15077594
> *Correction. (gente)
> *


oye, professor mike! lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 04:30 PM~15077616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lllllllllllllllllllllllmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooo...u wrong!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 01:27 PM~15077589
> *lmaaaaaaooooooo.....broooOOOOOooooooOOOOOOoooo...that shit is fake!
> *



lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 01:30 PM~15077615
> *oye, professor mike! lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 14 2009, 01:27 PM~15077594
> *Correction. (gente)
> *


i noooooooooooooooooooe hoW 2 spEll it....ThaaaNk u!!!! lol... ese Es mi SlanG!!!! enTiendeeees o nO??!! lol....

sdbnc,sdjkfhvgk;sjaerhwuieyrtuiouedlkvmsdl;jfg

y ese....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 04:33 PM~15077645
> *i noooooooooooooooooooe hoW 2 spEll it....ThaaaNk u!!!! lol... ese Es mi SlanG!!!! enTiendeeees o nO??!! lol....
> 
> sdbnc,sdjkfhvgk;sjaerhwuieyrtuiouedlkvmsdl;jfg
> ...


lol...ur a loca


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

rebekita mira a la familia


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello, nepz...how u doing?!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 01:36 PM~15077670
> *rebekita mira a la familia
> 
> 
> ...





HOLLaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! LOL.... I gOT DOsE 2!! LOL... ITS aLRyT ILL GET IDEEEEEas 4M dEM!!!!! LOL...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 01:33 PM~15077645
> *i noooooooooooooooooooe hoW 2 spEll it....ThaaaNk u!!!! lol... ese Es mi SlanG!!!! enTiendeeees o nO??!! lol....
> 
> sdbnc,sdjkfhvgk;sjaerhwuieyrtuiouedlkvmsdl;jfg
> ...


uuuummmmmhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

my wagon for sale 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1374182500.html


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good afternoon 2 those of u who just signed in :biggrin:


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 04:37 PM~15077673
> *hello, nepz...how u doing?!
> *


whats going on ....chillen here at bowtie connection....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

weres the finished pics of these cars!!! :biggrin: left everyone just hanging


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nepz95_@Sep 14 2009, 04:55 PM~15077841
> *whats going on ....chillen here at bowtie connection....
> *


dope...i am here at the work site.... can't wait to leave work.. u going to the hangout 2nite?????


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 12:16 PM~15076876
> *LOL..THAT SHIT IS RAW...BUT I COULDN'T AFFORD THAT RIGHT NOW... I AM ON A BUDGET...BUT THANX!
> *


I GOT THIS FOR SALE TO 







:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 10:37 AM~15076034
> *DANNY305, monte24, Low_Ski_13, MR.GRUMPY, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> que bola :wave:
> *


que bola mi socio


----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 04:59 PM~15077896
> *dope...i am here at the work site.... can't wait to leave work.. u going to the hangout 2nite?????
> *


sounds like fun..lol..i got u..maybe depends what time we leave the shop...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 12:16 PM~15076876
> *LOL..THAT SHIT IS RAW...BUT I COULDN'T AFFORD THAT RIGHT NOW... I AM ON A BUDGET...BUT THANX!
> *


I GOT THIS FOR SALE TO 















:biggrin: WITH THE NEW RAG AND ITS BLACK ON BLACK NOW


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 14 2009, 05:02 PM~15077937
> *I GOT THIS FOR SALE TO
> 
> 
> ...


damn....now, u know u can't afford that either....silly! :biggrin:


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

14x7 =$380</span>

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal 5 lug pattern RWD only )
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal 5 lug pattern RWD only)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool. 






PM for purchase.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 14 2009, 05:12 PM~15078032
> *
> *


do u work at the front door at scarlett's???


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUsicM6AoqE


LeT ME bORROw UR CAR!!! IDk WHeRE DEY dO DHAT @....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

BYYYYYYYYYYE LAYiTlOWERS!!! LOL...... iM OuT dIs BiTCH lYK DIS.... wIt A KiSS!!! MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 14 2009, 05:21 PM~15078116
> *BYYYYYYYYYYE LAYiTlOWERS!!! LOL...... iM OuT dIs BiTCH lYK DIS.... wIt A KiSS!!!  MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> *


fea....call me laterrr..


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 14 2009, 01:28 PM~15077598
> *aren't u that same dude that went crazy for my feet????? lol!!!!
> *


ISS COO, YA KNOW! YA YOU HOT.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

whos riding tonite


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 14 2009, 12:48 PM~15077248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn....... im lovin that right there


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

93brougham :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

tonyy305
YOOOOOOOO


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Armando84,


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 04:59 PM~15079671
> *Armando84,
> *


waz good :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 14 2009, 06:00 PM~15079682
> *waz good  :wave:
> *


HERE WORKING


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 14 2009, 05:02 PM~15079696
> *HERE WORKING
> *


in the shop


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 14 2009, 06:03 PM~15079708
> *in the shop
> *


YUPP . BUT IM ALMOST DONE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOWNCAR what's up buddy...... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wuzzzz up pppppl
:wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:45 AM~15075545
> *GET OFF ON 67TH AND THE PLAMETTO RIGHT BEHIND BURGER KING
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15043661
> *~MAJESTICS MONDAY HANGOUT~
> 
> 9/14/09 9:30-TILL DA D's FALL OFF
> ...


6864 NW 169 St


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 14 2009, 07:49 PM~15079562
> *93brougham :wave:
> *


que la viana tigre


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

R.I.P. Patrick Swayze who passed today


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

sup fellaz...long time!! I've made some progress on my barn find, but it's going off for new floors, fully blasted, and epoxy primer next week. I'll drive it to FL when it's finished! I miss the south FL scene!
here's some pics:
Just picked up front bench in decent condition, and a reupholstered rear, which i'll probably reupholser again... for it all for 240


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET...... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?view=...tent&Itemid=215


DUB SEPT 26...................MIAMI BEACH CONVENTION CENTER


----------



## Dr. Sheldon Cooper (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 09:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




bad ass
Feature is hot
great shots


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


props on the feature martian , i seen all the hard work and long hours you and the club put into the car to get it where it is now.....


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 08:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 14 2009, 09:37 PM~15083582
> *   THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT TO THE HANGOUT!!
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 08:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

looking for a s10 or something like a mini truck to juice hit me up


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anybody have a set of knock offs in goodcondition 2bar get at me


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good morning!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Buenos dias Miami!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry i didnt make it majestics...i was tired from running around all day yesterday....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 05:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to Martian and Phil....!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Sep 15 2009, 04:38 AM~15085345
> *looking for a s10 or something like a mini truck to juice hit me up
> *


PM SENT


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


conrates homie


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15081200
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR 25th STREET......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 06:26 AM~15085626
> *good morning!
> *


morning ms lex and to all else wus da bizness


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ñooooo tremendo aburrimiento :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

monte 24 remember this


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 15 2009, 07:37 AM~15086014
> *monte 24 remember this
> 
> 
> ...


back in da days


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 07:41 AM~15086028
> *back in da days
> *



yea too bad they fucked around with that motor too much if not i woulda still have had it and clicking raw too


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN JUST DROPPIN BY TO SHOW LUV


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 15 2009, 07:45 AM~15086045
> *GOOD MORNIN JUST DROPPIN BY TO SHOW LUV
> *


Heyy :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 15 2009, 07:37 AM~15086014
> *monte 24 remember this
> 
> 
> ...


that thing was a death trap :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

it would have been a nice lil race


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 07:55 AM~15086114
> *that thing was a death trap :uh:
> *



more like it ran for a minute only and twenty to turn off


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 15 2009, 07:54 AM~15086112
> *Heyy :wave:
> *


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey yea ur ugly


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this is hard


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly ur a sellout! Call me when u get a chance cuz I have somethin 2 tell u tht I 4got 2 tell u yesterday..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

monte, lowridergame...what's poppin'?!? :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 08:06 AM~15086171
> *monte, lowridergame...what's poppin'?!? :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


pop corn :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 08:06 AM~15086171
> *monte, lowridergame...what's poppin'?!? :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



here bored as fuck anyone got any old school honda euro pics holla


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

carlows, caprice ridah, DOUBLE-O, lalo22, monte24, P78dayz, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 14 2009, 09:37 PM~15083592
> *
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 11:13 AM~15086196
> *pop corn :biggrin:
> *


lol...nerd


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15086211
> *carlows, caprice ridah, DOUBLE-O, lalo22, monte24, P78dayz, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> :wave:          :wave:          :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15086211
> *carlows, caprice ridah, DOUBLE-O, lalo22, monte24, P78dayz, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> :wave:          :wave:          :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SWITCHITTER, wat up cuz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

impalamike63, wat up pimp
LeXxTaCy,wat u up to girl


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 12:00 PM~15086557
> *impalamike63, wat up pimp
> LeXxTaCy,wat u up to girl
> *


i am just fiiiiiiine :biggrin: .......how r u?!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 09:05 AM~15086605
> *i am just fiiiiiiine :biggrin: .......how r u?!
> *


here chilling with fuck up ribs hoping the get better soon


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 10:05 AM~15086605
> *i am just fiiiiiiine :biggrin: .......how r u?!
> *


hi lowrider girl i hope you doing good i told you that you will
get some fame now you ready for lowrider magazine wish you luck


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good you can not hate life ?you have to love it"
fuck the people that trys to fuck me over thats all good like a said 
" god is good"


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 12:07 PM~15086618
> *here chilling with fuck up ribs hoping the get better soon
> *


damn...bad one...hope u get well!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

manndo whats up homie? soon that photo shoot at the beach
i will let you no thanks homie ?do not get lost homie "like your work?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 15 2009, 12:08 PM~15086630
> *hi lowrider girl i hope you doing good i told you that you will
> get some fame now you ready for lowrider magazine wish you luck
> *


hector! how r u?!? hope all is well on ur end! nah, i don't have fame..lol. and as for the lowrider magazine....shiiiit, i wish!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

WUSSUP AOL AIM A.K.A.. MIAMI FEST. :uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 08:59 AM~15086546
> *SWITCHITTER, wat up cuz
> *


what it do cuhz!!


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

7 Members: 06hemiram , *MR.GRUMPY* , I G0T DAT , lalo22 , LeXxTaCy , carlows , tru6lu305
What they do pimpin, did you check you myspace?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 15 2009, 09:20 AM~15086765
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 7 Members: 06hemiram , MR.GRUMPY , I G0T DAT , lalo22 , LeXxTaCy , carlows , tru6lu305
> ...


check ur pm


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 10:17 AM~15086737
> *hector! how r u?!? hope all is well on ur end! nah, i don't have fame..lol. and as for the lowrider magazine....shiiiit, i wish!
> *


never say never you need to stop taking picture with those big ass tshirt
you need to show that fine ass of you ?you feel me ?we want to see
your whole body not no bull shit shirt  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 15 2009, 12:24 PM~15086819
> *never say never you need to stop taking picture with those big ass tshirt
> you need to show that  fine ass  of you ?you feel me ?we want to see
> your whole body not no bull shit shirt   :biggrin:
> *


lol!!!!! ur so funny, hector... one day... when i get in better shape. i am not on point right now, but when i get there...i'll do it :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 12:24 PM~15086817
> *check ur pm
> *


No! Check your pm's lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 09:11 AM~15086675
> *damn...bad one...hope u get well!
> *


thanks mama


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...PEDALS ARE $150 FOR THE SET $160 WITH SHIPPING,,,,TO CUSTOMIZE THE BRAKE PEDAL IS A LITTLE MORE BASED ON WHAT YOU WHAT ENGRAVED ON IT ,,,,COME CHECK US OUT AT 7360 W 20TH AVE BAY#108 HIALEAH FL 33016*


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

POR AQUi Ay Un.... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 15 2009, 12:20 PM~15086760
> *what it do cuhz!!
> *


WASUP ***** WE RIDIN TONITE AGIAN FOOL OR WHAT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 15 2009, 09:50 AM~15087099
> *WASUP ***** WE RIDIN TONITE AGIAN FOOL OR WHAT LOL  :biggrin:
> *


lol.... you know it my *****.. this time drinks are on me...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 15 2009, 09:50 AM~15087099
> *WASUP ***** WE RIDIN TONITE AGIAN FOOL OR WHAT LOL  :biggrin:
> *



WHERE DHA FUK UUUUUUUUUUUU GOiN!!!! LOL....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 12:54 PM~15087145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAMN !!!! IM LOVIN THAT LINCOLN LOL :biggrin: U ON POINT TO REBEKA LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 12:54 PM~15087145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :nicoderm: 

daAaAaAaAayyyuUuUuUuUuUuMmMmMm....who is that sexy bitch right there!?!?!?!?! coooooooonnnoOoOoOoOoOo!!!!

:worship: :worship: 

:biggrin:  mwa!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: SWITCHITTER, Who Productions, *P78dayz*, Str8PiMpInReBeka, monte24, impalamike63, 59IMPALAon24s, TRYMEBCH, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 06hemiram, MR.GRUMPY, plenty money regal

wussup pimpin!!!.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

hello sir....!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cccooommmoooooo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 09:33 AM~15086333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COMO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:01 AM~15087210
> *COMO
> *


i founddat in another topic :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 10:01 AM~15087202
> *Cccooommmoooooo
> *


Dimelo monte24, flaco


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

monte24, LIL ROLY™, impalamike63, MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka
  :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

DIMELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AMIGO


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

COM0 ANDAN


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

LIL ROLY™ :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LeXxTaCy, 
LOKA


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:05 AM~15087247
> *DIMELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AMIGO
> *


Que clase embarque tu eres :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 01:05 PM~15087246
> *monte24, LIL ROLY™,  impalamike63, MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


hi to u tooooo! :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FLANIGANS SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT ABOUT NOW


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

MIKE IF THAT DULLY IS STILL THERE . ITS MINE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 01:07 PM~15087271
> *LeXxTaCy,
> LOKA
> *


that's what i thought!!!! lol..jk! wassup, flaco taco?!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:05 AM~15087246
> *monte24, LIL ROLY™,  impalamike63, MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat it do pimpin ayer u walked in front of my truck like if u was mr important ni saludastes


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 10:07 AM~15087276
> *Que clase embarque tu eres :biggrin:
> *


I KNO NO ME DIGAS NADA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 11:07 AM~15087278
> *hi to u tooooo! :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


DON'T WORK 2 HARD


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

so, what's going on 2nite???


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:08 AM~15087282
> *MIKE IF THAT DULLY IS STILL THERE . ITS MINE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 y eso??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 01:09 PM~15087300
> *DON'T WORK 2 HARD
> *


me? work hard? neeeeeevvvveeeeerrrrr.... lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 11:08 AM~15087295
> *wat it do pimpin ayer u walked in front of my truck like if u was mr important ni saludastes
> *


DAMM MA ***** I DIDN'T SEE U .


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:10 AM~15087313
> *DAMM MA ***** I DIDN'T SEE U .
> *


u didnt see da county truck miami dade water & sewer


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 11:09 AM~15087308
> *:0  :0  :0 y eso??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I GOT SOMTHING COOKING 4 2MORROW. CALL ME LATER


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:07 AM~15087279
> *FLANIGANS SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT ABOUT NOW
> *


U off today?! A drink sounds good... Im taking a drug test rite now, after that im down


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Da Beast21, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, 59IMPALAon24s

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 11:11 AM~15087326
> *u didnt see da county truck miami dade water & sewer
> *


O YEA PARKED IN THE MIDDLE . DAMM MY BAD I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS U .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:12 AM~15087329
> *I GOT SOMTHING COOKING 4 2MORROW. CALL ME LATER
> *


Dam when i grow up i want to be like my friend flaco james


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 10:11 AM~15087326
> *u didnt see da county truck miami dade water & sewer
> *










I DONT THINK HE WOULD :biggrin: APROVE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 15 2009, 09:14 AM~15087339
> *User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Da Beast21, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, 59IMPALAon24s
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 15 2009, 01:14 PM~15087339
> *User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Da Beast21, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, 59IMPALAon24s
> 
> ...


hello there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 11:14 AM~15087348
> *Dam when i grow up i want to be like my friend flaco james
> *


LOOK WHO'S TALKING MONEY MIKE .LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die
:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

MIKE LIVES THE GOOD LIFE WAKES UP AT 1 AND CHILLLS THE WHOLE DAI AT FLANIGANS SHYT I WANA B LIKE HIM


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 11:19 AM~15087389
> *MIKE LIVES THE GOOD LIFE  WAKES UP AT 1    AND CHILLLS THE WHOLE DAI AT FLANIGANS      SHYT I WANA B LIKE HIM
> *


THAT ENDS MONDAY . YEYA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I GUESS HE FOUND A job


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:19 AM~15087389
> *MIKE LIVES THE GOOD LIFE  WAKES UP AT 1    AND CHILLLS THE WHOLE DAI AT FLANIGANS      SHYT I WANA B LIKE HIM
> *


We ridin or what?!?!?!


----------



## Dr. Sheldon Cooper (Sep 15, 2009)

its Like a fuckin chatroom in here


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 15 2009, 12:53 PM~15087126
> *lol.... you know it my *****.. this time drinks are on me...
> *


4SHOOO. MAGIC CITYY NIGGGA LMAO


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:14 AM~15087340
> *O YEA PARKED IN THE MIDDLE . DAMM MY BAD I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS U .
> *


its cool homie so wats up


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowridergame305 UVE BEEN PRETTY QUITE 2 DAY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 01:26 PM~15087458
> *Lowridergame305  UVE BEEN  PRETTY QUITE 2 DAY
> *


he is in love...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:15 AM~15087354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mira tu atleast i was there where was u at????


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 12:57 PM~15087174
> *WHERE DHA FUK UUUUUUUUUUUU GOiN!!!! LOL....
> *


DONDE ESTAN LAS LOKAS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 10:27 AM~15087468
> *mira tu atleast i was there where was u at????
> *


CASTIGAO EN LA CASA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 10:27 AM~15087464
> *he is in love...
> *


MORE DETAILS PLZ :0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:29 AM~15087480
> *CASTIGAO EN LA CASA
> *


ah ok whos alex in luv wit dime dime


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

LEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX WHO IS HE INLOVE WITH?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 01:34 PM~15087524
> *LEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX    WHO IS HE INLOVE WITH?????????????????????????????????????????
> *


ahhhh....now that is a secret....lol :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte tell me


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

COULD IT BE ?????????????


> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 09:54 AM~15087145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 01:38 PM~15087576
> *COULD IT BE ?????????????
> *


lol...ummm i don't think sooo.. but who knows???


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 11:26 AM~15087457
> *its cool homie so wats up
> *


Chillen here at work . So when we making that lac hit the bumper ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

damn...i scared lowridergame away


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Damn u don't know who your boys in luv with ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

IT MIGHT B LEXXXXX


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:42 AM~15087608
> *Chillen here at work . So when we making that lac hit the bumper ?
> *


shit tell me wat i need i got 6 batteries n 2 pumps i think i have to change da front gear. wat u think n add more batteries


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 01:46 PM~15087647
> *IT MIGHT B LEXXXXX
> *


lol! i dunno about that either...but that boy is in love!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:44 AM~15087631
> *Damn u don't know who your boys in luv with ?
> *


I THINK MIKE HA AN IDEA WHO IT MIGHT B


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:46 AM~15087647
> *IT MIGHT B LEXXXXX
> *


say it already


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:19 AM~15087385
> *Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die
> :wave:
> *


que bola


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15087662
> *say it already
> *


I SWEAR I DONY KNO I WANA FIND OUT 2
:uh:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 11:46 AM~15087647
> *IT MIGHT B LEXXXXX
> *


U never know there's a couple that r on his hit list . Lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 10:36 AM~15087545
> *ahhhh....now that is a secret....lol :biggrin:
> *


Lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

WE SHALL FIND OUT WHEN VALENTINES DAY COMES AROUND


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 01:49 PM~15087677
> *I SWEAR I DONY KNO I WANA FIND OUT 2
> :uh:
> *


lmao! u guys r like chix.... :roflmao: u luv that chisme!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 11:47 AM~15087654
> *shit tell me wat i need i got 6 batteries n 2 pumps i think i have to change da front gear. wat u think n add more batteries
> *


Pass by when ever u have time and let me see how your car is setup


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 10:51 AM~15087696
> *lmao! u guys r like chix.... :roflmao: u luv that chisme!
> *


THIS IS MIAMI CHUSMA FEST :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 10:52 AM~15087703
> *Pass by when ever u have time and let me see how your car is setup
> *


when r u there ??


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15087660
> *I THINK  MIKE HA AN IDEA  WHO IT MIGHT B
> *


Mmmeeeeeee, now why would u say something
like that?!?! Stop putting our friend on blast


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 10:55 AM~15087730
> *Mmmeeeeeee, now why would u say something
> like that?!?! Stop putting our friend on blast
> *


MEEEEEEEEEE LEX IS DA ONE DAT SAIDHE WAS I LOVE :rant:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 01:51 PM~15087695
> *WE SHALL  FIND OUT WHEN VALENTINES DAY COMES AROUND
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 10:58 AM~15087761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: MIKE TOLD ME DAT ALEX 
WAS GONNNA DRESS LIKE CUPID AND ASK THE LUCKY GIRL OUT


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 15 2009, 10:25 AM~15087453
> *4SHOOO. MAGIC CITYY NIGGGA LMAO
> *


ATL?..........  Fuck it.. lets get get get it!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 15 2009, 09:57 AM~15087182
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAMN !!!! IM LOVIN THAT LINCOLN LOL  :biggrin: U ON POINT TO REBEKA LOL
> *


lol....das a Mother & soN picture... Cant Really Show 2 Much There!!! lol...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 01:58 PM~15087756
> *MEEEEEEEEEE    LEX IS DA ONE DAT SAIDHE WAS I LOVE :rant:
> *


lol......u guys r funnnnnnyyy


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 10:58 AM~15087761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ohoh whos the lucky guy lexxxxx?!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 02:01 PM~15087778
> *:biggrin: MIKE TOLD ME DAT HE WAS GONNNA DRESS LIKE CUPID  AND ASK THE LUCKY GIRL OUT
> *


mike is gna dress like cupid? coooommmmmoooo?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 02:02 PM~15087794
> *Ohoh whos the lucky guy lexxxxx?!!!!
> *


shiiittttttt.........u already know! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 11:03 AM~15087802
> *mike is gna dress like cupid? coooommmmmoooo?!?! :biggrin:
> *


ALEX


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 02:04 PM~15087813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao....daaaaaaammnnnnnnn.....that's one sexy cupid!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Japanese lowriding los tipo estan avansado 










Check out the girls and the lambo behind the tre


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 11:01 AM~15087778
> *:biggrin: MIKE TOLD ME DAT HE WAS GONNNA DRESS LIKE CUPID  AND ASK THE LUCKY GIRL OUT
> *


Yo soy un hombre comprometido acere


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:38 AM~15087576
> *COULD IT BE ?????????????
> *


lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaOOOO!!!! stFu!!!! :roflmao: my eyes did not Just C dhat!!! lol... 
tu Eres MaLLLLLLLoooooooo!!! :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 02:05 PM~15087821
> *ALEX
> *


oooooohhhhhhh!!!! lmao! u guys r wrooooooonnngggg!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 02:05 PM~15087825
> *Japanese lowriding los tipo estan avansado
> 
> 
> ...


damn..them whips r nice


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

NOT U ALEXXXX


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 12:01 PM~15087778
> *:biggrin: MIKE TOLD ME DAT HE WAS GONNNA DRESS LIKE CUPID  AND ASK THE LUCKY GIRL OUT
> *


Cupid ? Hell na my dogg is a pimp .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 11:06 AM~15087829
> *lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaOOOO!!!! stFu!!!! :roflmao: my eyes did not Just C dhat!!! lol...
> tu Eres MaLLLLLLLoooooooo!!!  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS SO BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD :biggrin: HESS CUTE HE HAS A JOB HE HAS A KOOL CAR


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 02:10 PM~15087864
> *WHATS SO BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD :biggrin: HESS CUTE HE HAS A JOB  HE HAS A KOOL CAR
> *


awwww..monte thinks he's cute...

WAIT!......could it be?????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 11:12 AM~15087879
> *awwww..monte thinks he's cute...
> 
> WAIT!......could it be?????
> *


NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

japans super show hop off


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 11:10 AM~15087864
> *WHATS SO BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD :biggrin: HESS CUTE HE HAS A JOB  HE HAS A KOOL CAR
> *


lmaaaaaaaOOOOO!!!! yo sOy una Mujer soltera y nO :nono::nono: quierO coMpromIso Con naDie!!!! im str8 off BoyfrienDs for a mInute Now.... 










fuk dhat shYiiiiet!!! :buttkick: yall tooo MuuuuuucH of a MissiOn....Yall thInk yall slIck!!! ppppffffft!!! lmaoooo!!! but naw not really too mUch cuz We slIcker!!! lol.... But nEways I loooooVe beeeeiN siNgle!!! i do meeee and staCk PapAHHHHH!!!!! 










but Dam AlEX defiendetE coJoneeees!!!! :twak:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 12:01 PM~15087778
> *:biggrin: MIKE TOLD ME DAT HE WAS GONNNA DRESS LIKE CUPID  AND ASK THE LUCKY GIRL OUT
> *


lucky girl ? Who ever said he was in love with a girl ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 11:20 AM~15087933
> *lucky girl ? Who ever said he was in love with a girl ?
> *


MIKE TOLDME DAT ALEX WAS GONNA DRESS LIKE CUPID


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 10:53 AM~15087705
> *THIS IS MIAMI CHUSMA FEST :biggrin:
> *


u mean chisme fest....lol.... so AleX who u in love with??!! dha whole lay it low's cUriouS!!! cmOn ****** say It u Aint Gay!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 11:27 AM~15087984
> *u mean chisme fest....lol.... so mike who u in love with??!! dha whole lay it low's cUriouS!!! cmOn ****** say It u Aint Gay!!!!
> *


MIKE IS NOT THE ONE INLOVE ITS ALEX


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 02:19 PM~15087928
> *lmaaaaaaaOOOOO!!!! yo sOy una Mujer soltera y nO  :nono::nono: quierO coMpromIso Con naDie!!!! im str8 off BoyfrienDs for a mInute Now....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 02:20 PM~15087933
> *lucky girl ? Who ever said he was in love with a girl ?
> *


LOL!! DAMNNNN


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> u mean chisme fest....lol.... so AleX who u in love with??!! dha whole lay it low's cUriouS!!! cmOn ****** say It u Aint Gay!!!!
> [/quot
> damn your lost Alex is the 1 in luv not mike .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 11:24 AM~15087959
> *MIKE TOLDME DAT ALEX WAS GONNA DRESS LIKE CUPID
> *


Mmmeeee nahhh *****, dont call me when alex shanks u


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

bUt erryBody In dis Bitch anD noboDy wriTing!!! whEre dey Do dhaT @.... 

chIsmoso Fest??!! lmfaOOO!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 11:33 AM~15088030
> *Mmmeeee nahhh *****, dont call me when alex shanks u
> *


LOL DATS WAT U TOLD ME


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ALEX IS MY FRIEND


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> fuk dhat shYiiiiet!!! :buttkick: yall tooo MuuuuuucH of a MissiOn....Yall thInk yall slIck!!!
> 
> 
> > i ustedes joden mucho always with that jealousy shit ***** cant even go pick up the mail cuz yall already thinking we finna go see someone else :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ WELL LOOK WHO IT IS :scrutinize:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> > fuk dhat shYiiiiet!!! :buttkick: yall tooo MuuuuuucH of a MissiOn....Yall thInk yall slIck!!!
> >
> >
> > > i ustedes joden mucho always with that jealousy shit ***** cant even go pick up the mail cuz yall already thinking we finna go see someone else :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 11:35 AM~15088058
> *ALEX IS MY FRIEND
> *


Whatever gave rebecca the idea that i was in love with anyone from in here?!!!
Aannddddd naaahhhh allleeexx iss my friiieennnddddd....... When he shanks u and cuts u into pieces no me diigas nadddaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 11:40 AM~15088095
> *Whatever gave rebecca the idea that i was in love with anyone from in here?!!!
> Aannddddd naaahhhh allleeexx iss my friiieennnddddd....... When he shanks u and cuts u into pieces no me diigas nadddaaaaaaa!!!!
> *


LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 11:15 AM~15087904
> *japans super show hop off
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 RAW


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> > fuk dhat shYiiiiet!!! :buttkick: yall tooo MuuuuuucH of a MissiOn....Yall thInk yall slIck!!!
> >
> >
> > > i ustedes joden mucho always with that jealousy shit ***** cant even go pick up the mail cuz yall already thinking we finna go see someone else :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 11:38 AM~15088079
> *AMEN :worship:
> *


Das How u Bow doWn 2 hEr ryT?? U gottA aSk permIssioN 2 Get dhaT maiL!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 15 2009, 11:40 AM~15088095
> *Whatever gave rebecca the idea that i was in love with anyone from in here?!!!
> Aannddddd naaahhhh allleeexx iss my friiieennnddddd....... When he shanks u and cuts u into pieces no me diigas nadddaaaaaaa!!!!
> *



i Neva saiD anYthing Bout U beiN n Love wiT no1 hEre...chu talKn bOut wiLLis....

lol.... im just rEading & laffiN how Some1 pUt my Pic ^...... lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 11:44 AM~15088132
> *Naw NoT dhaT yall Gonna C suM1... ahOra If u waLkn oUT wiTcho Phone...Off riP!!! u Gon' Text A femAle!!! or u HidiNg suMthiNG!!!! mmmmHmmmmm... act Lyk U doNt noEE!!!!!
> *


not true not always shit a ***** could be texting anyone y always gotta be a female and also could be talking to anyone about anything anyways yall always find out goin tru a ****** shit while hes a sleep or taking a bath yea dont think yall slik :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 11:48 AM~15088176
> *not true not always shit a ***** could be texting anyone y always gotta be a female and also could be talking to anyone about anything anyways yall always find out goin tru a ****** shit while hes a sleep or taking a bath yea dont think yall slik :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



exaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaktly we toooooo slIck NiggUUUUUH!!!! stfU if i Tell u How ui Caught mY boyfriend!!!! lmfaOOOOOOOO!!!! duuuum ass NigguuuuuH daww!!!! bUT das dha only tIme we Got doEE!!!!! yall shIt wiT dha Dam foNes n Ur handS... sleep Wit iT under uR piLLow and shIT!!! wtf!!!! whOoooo dUz dhat!!!! lol.... i thOught u was suPPosed 2 eat...shIt....anD sleep In peeeeacE!!! lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 11:56 AM~15088229
> *exaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaktly we toooooo slIck NiggUUUUUH!!!! stfU if i Tell u How ui Caught mY boyfriend!!!! lmfaOOOOOOOO!!!! duuuum ass NigguuuuuH daww!!!!  bUT das dha only tIme we Got doEE!!!!! yall shIt wiT dha Dam foNes n Ur handS... sleep Wit iT under uR piLLow and shIT!!! wtf!!!! whOoooo dUz dhat!!!! lol.... i thOught u was suPPosed 2 eat...shIt....anD sleep In peeeeacE!!! lol
> *


***** is call delete a lot off us know that word lol :biggrin: :biggrin: clear all calls history and we in peace :biggrin: :biggrin: other then that gotta be a fool if u get pop on that dum tip


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 03:03 PM~15088290
> ****** is call delete a lot off us know that word lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: clear all calls history and we in peace  :biggrin:  :biggrin: other then that gotta be a fool if u get pop on that dum tip
> *


WOW...THAT'S Y I DON'T TRUST GUYS... U GUYS R WRONG


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 12:03 PM~15088290
> ****** is call delete a lot off us know that word lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: clear all calls history and we in peace  :biggrin:  :biggrin: other then that gotta be a fool if u get pop on that dum tip
> *



yea i knw dhat delete word.....lol....but theirs also dha slippin!!!! word!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wow im glad im not in this...lol

come on guys u know we always have the last word... *yes dear you are right.*. lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 12:11 PM~15088355
> *WOW...THAT'S Y I DON'T TRUST GUYS... U GUYS R WRONG
> *



das y u Gotta PlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY em!!!! Lmaoooo!!!! ha ha SuckERRRRRz!!!! LoL... & Das y I'm..... Get 5um Bitch... yu feeL me!!! yall tHink Yall plaYine yaLL cards Ryt!!! we bEEn therE duN dat!!! lol... fukk deletinG dhat shIt...ahi mismo t lo dejo pa que lo veas!!!!! lol...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 15 2009, 12:17 PM~15088410
> *wow im glad im not in this...lol
> 
> come on guys u know we always have the last word... yes dear you are right.. lol
> *


lmaaaaaaaaaaOOO!!!noooooT truuuEE!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i love women tooooo much to get into this he said she said shit. I'm neutral lol


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

*Born 2 Die,ROLLIN TITO

:h5:*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 02:05 PM~15087825
> *Japanese lowriding los tipo estan avansado
> 
> 
> ...




lol.
Do you think they airbrush the bitches in their murals with ****** eyes?
:cheesy:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 11:15 AM~15087904
> *japans super show hop off
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2009, 03:38 PM~15088573
> *lol.
> Do you think they airbrush the bitches in their murals with ****** eyes?
> :cheesy:
> *


HAAAAAAA.....I WAS WONDERING IF THEY DID THAT! HOW FUNNY!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 15 2009, 03:56 PM~15088723
> *HAAAAAAA.....I WAS WONDERING IF THEY DID THAT! HOW FUNNY!
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

SOOOOOO......

:biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Most of them cars you see my boy toogy comes over here from japan and buys them and takes them back to japan...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003, Who Productions, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, carlows, 1lowbird, LeXxTaCy
:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you back yet...?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:tongue:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 15 2009, 04:20 PM~15088897
> *INKSTINCT003, Who Productions, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, carlows, 1lowbird, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:
> *


hey u! what's up?! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 15 2009, 01:20 PM~15088897
> *INKSTINCT003, Who Productions, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, carlows, 1lowbird, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:
> *


DIMELO GALO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

let me knowwwwwwww. :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 15 2009, 02:40 PM~15088101
> *LOL
> *


TRUCK IS LOOKIN HARD CUZ! SAW IT AT MY JOB 2DAY


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 01:23 PM~15088921
> *you back yet...?
> *


ya im back


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

IIMPALAA  :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 15 2009, 02:43 PM~15089075
> *IIMPALAA   :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monte ugly I just sent aileen a video tell her 2 show u lol.. Nd listen 2 the video very carefully lmao..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 15 2009, 01:56 PM~15089213
> *monte ugly I just sent aileen a video tell her 2 show u lol.. Nd listen 2 the video very carefully lmao..
> *


wat is it


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

tha sn on hur phone is broken


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leonte_@Sep 15 2009, 02:16 PM~15089392
> *
> 
> *



nasty.com/ThrowUp

We dont mInd the cars Nor dHA chat room...but eeeyyyyyyy cmOn be foreal Daww!!! DOnT PUt DHAT sHIT ^... DHaT AInT EVEn CUte!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 15 2009, 05:20 PM~15089431
> *nasty.com/ThrowUp
> 
> We dont mInd the cars Nor dHA chat room...but eeeyyyyyyy cmOn be foreal Daww!!! DOnT PUt DHAT sHIT ^... DHaT AInT EVEn CUte!!!
> *


X954X305


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 15 2009, 01:20 PM~15088897
> *INKSTINCT003, Who Productions, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, carlows, 1lowbird, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

IIMPALAA
are you the guy with the 59 impala


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, que bola ma ninja


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 05:12 PM~15090478
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, que bola ma ninja
> *


dimelo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 15 2009, 04:16 PM~15090508
> *dimelo
> *


aqui ma ***** con un mal aire on ma ribs that shit is killin me


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN+Sep 15 2009, 10:42 AM~15087608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i built the car, lmk if u need any help

it's 2 pumps la series front pump with #11 marzuchi,and a saco..
ran 72 volts to the pump..

i think it needs another pump,good dump, 6-8 more batteries and a frame wrap to bumper , and last 

it's just a simple clean streetcar, the setup is more looks then hopping..


if your going to hop it the way it set-up atleast wrap the front more... i know it's got to of hit crossmember a couple of times since you got it to miami..


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*Registration opening this week!*


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Sep 11 2009, 01:20 PM~15052405
> *Im selling these chrome support bars for under the hood of 1980 - 1992 cadillacs. if interested, let me know. In cutler ridge, FL.
> 
> 
> ...


STILL FOR SALE.... LETING IT GO CHEAP


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

78-80 monte carlo doors for sale off the blue one pm me


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 15 2009, 05:55 PM~15091423
> *i built the car, lmk if u need any help
> 
> it's 2 pumps la series front pump with #11 marzuchi,and a saco..
> ...


I know u built but u told me ur self u didn't know wat gear it had ok dats one. 2 when I got it I had to do da front end all over cuz u didn't wrap it rite u ripped da ears apart. And whoever cut da spring did a horrible job they was way uneven. So please dnt tell me wat I gotta do. N da crossmember was bent already dats y I'm enjoying breaking cuz I got da other frame for it already. So calm down if u want it back buy it back if not dnt worry bout it. When I had problems wit it u didn't know how to charge da batteries so drop it already I sure ass hell don't need ur input rite know


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

1SIKLAC

wuz up *****


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP FOOL...HERE @ DA CRIB SIK AS FCK


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 11:19 PM~15093160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2009, 01:40 PM~15089045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sooooon :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HEY WHO WHERE CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE LAYITLOW STICKER ?


----------



## SoDeePiNTheGame (Sep 16, 2009)

ASKIN 2000 (pm) OFFERS







































http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo88/oceanman412/DSC02686.jpg
[img]http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo88/oceanman412/DSC02554.jpg


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

THIS SUNDAY theres a classic car show at Cauley Square 224 and us1...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP CHICHO


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Hellraizer :nicoderm:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 15 2009, 08:41 PM~15093503
> *THIS SUNDAY theres a classic car show at Cauley Square 224 and us1...
> *


WHERE IS THAT AT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 15 2009, 07:29 PM~15093336
> *HEY WHO WHERE CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE LAYITLOW STICKER ?
> *


i got them dirt cheap...let me know what you want and i can get it for you...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Looks just like the vert from "Murder Was the Case"!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 15 2009, 09:35 PM~15094311
> *Looks just like the vert from "Murder Was the Case"!
> 
> 
> ...


IT IS...NOW IS IN JAPAN


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Minor Setback
















just got another header panel


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 15 2009, 11:49 PM~15093585
> *Hellraizer :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Informers nitemare (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Sep 14 2009, 07:53 AM~15075098
> *I'LL KISS THAT ASS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Theres a new informer in town :biggrin: Get ready its gonna be a bumpy ride :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 15 2009, 09:53 PM~15093645
> *WHERE IS THAT AT
> *


Down south by Goulds last time they had it it was good no lowriders but there were ratrods n some classic cars it was also free not sure about this time


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15092498
> *I know u built but u told me ur self u didn't know wat gear it had ok dats one. 2 when I got it I had to do da front end all over cuz u didn't wrap it rite u ripped da ears apart. And whoever cut da spring did a horrible job they was way uneven. So please dnt tell me wat I gotta do. N da crossmember was bent already dats y I'm enjoying breaking cuz I got da other frame for it already. So calm down if u want it back buy it back if not dnt worry bout it. When I had problems wit it u didn't know how to charge da batteries so drop it already I sure ass hell don't need ur input rite know
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NEEDS TO LEARN WAT HE IS PUTTING IN THE CAR FIRST BEFORE BUILDING IT. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

ILL SEE IF I PASSBY TOMMOROW WIT DA LAC TO SEE WAT WE CAN DO HOMIE


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Sep 16 2009, 04:24 AM~15095960
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  NEEDS TO LEARN WAT HE IS PUTTING IN THE CAR FIRST BEFORE BUILDING IT. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


BACK DAT UP HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Sep 16 2009, 12:43 AM~15094429
> *Minor Setback
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sold one got 2 left get at me $100 each brand new never used 786 283 0241


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

]




























:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

monte24 :wave:


06hemiram :wave:


BOOOOOOOORIIIIIIIIInG LA gENtE EStAN dURMIeNDO tODAViA... LOL... 

JOBLESS!!!!!! LOL....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hang out 2day at


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 09:53 AM~15096343
> *monte24 :wave:
> 06hemiram  :wave:
> BOOOOOOOORIIIIIIIIInG LA gENtE EStAN dURMIeNDO tODAViA... LOL...
> ...


GOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOORRRRRRNNNNNNNIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGGG, MY LUV! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 06:59 AM~15096370
> *GOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOORRRRRRNNNNNNNIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGGG, MY LUV! :biggrin:
> *


MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORnINg FEAA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

LIL ROLY™ i seeeeeeeee u creepin :wave: :h5:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 06:59 AM~15096369
> *hang out 2day at
> 
> 
> ...


Coño pipo tu eres el unico intelligente porque si fuera por los otros they would go 2 tb first 2 then get kicked out... which I find pointless so yea every1 should just go str8 2 checkers :thumbsup:

Ese tembien es el hangeo de whip game proper


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 16 2009, 07:18 AM~15096461
> *Coño pipo tu eres el unico intelligente porque si fuera por los otros they would go 2 tb first 2 then get kicked out... which I find pointless so yea every1 should just go str8 2 checkers :thumbsup:
> 
> Ese tembien es el hangeo de whip game proper
> *


 :werd:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Que es lo que pasa aqui


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 16 2009, 07:18 AM~15096461
> *Coño pipo tu eres el unico intelligente porque si fuera por los otros they would go 2 tb first 2 then get kicked out... which I find pointless so yea every1 should just go str8 2 checkers :thumbsup:
> 
> Ese tembien es el hangeo de whip game proper
> *


ese No es Hangeo De whip game proper ni pingashoooone!! LOL.... 
cuz dhat hangout is ol school and we used to go there all dha time 2... and so did other car cLubs... eso Es un CheckErs parKing Lot and whO ruNs it iS dha oWner.. lmfaooooooooo!!!! dhat new ass car clUb!!! lol....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

bUt i stIll LOve u Doee MicheLLe!!!! lol.... xoxo


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 07:22 AM~15096499
> *:werd:
> *


Ooyyee ammiigggoooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

diga consorte


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 07:33 AM~15096554
> *diga consorte
> *


Esto esta muerto


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Conyo mira los 4 amigos roly,ganzo,monte and me


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

jus lookin seein wuts good u kno... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 10:11 AM~15096428
> *LIL ROLY™  i seeeeeeeee u creepin :wave:  :h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

no shame in her game..... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2009, 07:56 AM~15096716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lllmmmffffaaaoooooo!! I was thinkin the same shit


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 07:26 AM~15096519
> *ese No es Hangeo De whip game proper ni pingashoooone!! LOL....
> cuz dhat hangout is ol school and we used to go there all dha time 2... and so did other car cLubs... eso Es un CheckErs parKing Lot and whO ruNs it iS dha oWner.. lmfaooooooooo!!!! dhat new ass car clUb!!! lol....
> *


Im not sayin that's there hangout im sayin that that's they're chillin spot as well.. Los chaldos de ayi were actin stupid 1 day tryin 2 stunn on every1 with stock ass cars nd they were talkin mad shit... 2 bad they weren't there last week cuz checkerz wuz lookin hard..


----------



## Informers nitemare (Sep 16, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 09:53 AM~15096343
> *monte24 :wave:
> 06hemiram  :wave:
> BOOOOOOOORIIIIIIIIInG LA gENtE EStAN dURMIeNDO tODAViA... LOL...
> ...


What's up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's the link for registration to the DUB show if anybody needs it.

http://dubshowtour.com/index.php?option=co...pper&Itemid=221


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 16 2009, 08:19 AM~15096837
> *What's up
> *


que la verga :loco:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Sep 16 2009, 08:19 AM~15096837
> *What's up
> *



NuTTIN hERE WOrKIN....ANd UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 16 2009, 07:40 AM~15096603
> *Esto esta muerto
> *


X123456789


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

<<<<<<<<<<<<pa la playa en el convertible,tu sabesss...mike u should bring urs out so we can ride back 2 back its a beautiful day out fooly


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 16 2009, 11:31 AM~15096919
> *que la verga :loco:
> *


Estas perdido perro, you never got back at me about the suspension from the regal


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 11:31 AM~15096921
> *NuTTIN hERE WOrKIN....ANd UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!
> *


Same shit, bored driving around Boca Raton, getting paid :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Informers nitemare (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 15 2009, 11:17 AM~15088410
> *wow im glad im not in this...lol
> 
> come on guys u know we always have the last word... yes dear you are right.. lol
> *


Only pussys have the last word


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 06:50 AM~15096331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 16 2009, 08:39 AM~15096960
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<pa la playa en el convertible,tu sabesss...mike u should bring urs out so we can ride back 2 back its a beautiful day out fooly
> *


shit whenever ur ready, what convertible do u have?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Born 2 Die, viejitos miami, LeXxTaCy, Str8PiMpInReBeka, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, TRYMEBCH

wats good :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 09:21 AM~15097357
> *Born 2 Die, viejitos miami, LeXxTaCy, Str8PiMpInReBeka, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, TRYMEBCH
> 
> wats good  :wave:
> *


CHILLIN


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 12:21 PM~15097357
> *Born 2 Die, viejitos miami, LeXxTaCy, Str8PiMpInReBeka, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, TRYMEBCH
> 
> wats good  :wave:
> *


que bola, acere monina..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: god is good :biggrin: whats up miami-305-954-561-cali818 viejitos miami fl in your hood soon


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 16 2009, 12:24 PM~15097387
> *:biggrin:    :cheesy: god is good  :biggrin: whats up miami-305-954-561-cali818 viejitos miami fl in your hood soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY+Sep 16 2009, 09:22 AM~15097373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aqui chillin un poco despingao cuz of my ribs pero other then that en la lucha


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 09:29 AM~15097441
> *same here ma ninja oye back bumper o que bola :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> aqui chillin un poco despingao cuz of my ribs pero other then that en la lucha
> *


BACK BUMPER HOMIE I WANNA DO IT FOR POLK COUNTY VAMOS A VER LO QUE PASA  :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 16 2009, 09:32 AM~15097470
> *BACK BUMPER HOMIE I WANNA DO IT FOR POLK COUNTY VAMOS A VER LO QUE PASA   :biggrin:
> *


str8 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

lexxtacy i see a white girlis tryin to take your fame away from you 
u are the layitlow girl model for 305-954-561 dale


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 16 2009, 09:32 AM~15097470
> *BACK BUMPER HOMIE I WANNA DO IT FOR POLK COUNTY VAMOS A VER LO QUE PASA   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 09:34 AM~15097499
> *:0
> *


I KNEW I SHOULDVE NEVER SAID SHIT. :angry: GET BACK TO WORK BFORE DA MAYOR FINDS OUT BOUT DIS OK . QUE LA COSAS NO ESTAN MUY BIEN IN DA COUNTY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 16 2009, 12:33 PM~15097488
> *lexxtacy i see a white girlis  tryin to take your fame away from you
> u are the  layitlow girl model for 305-954-561 dale
> *


lol..it's all good... she's a white girl, and i am a latina... "to each his own".. sum guys like white girls, or black girls..others prefer latinas.. It's all good. I can't hate..she is a pretty chik :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 16 2009, 09:37 AM~15097524
> *I KNEW I SHOULDVE NEVER SAID SHIT.  :angry:  GET BACK TO WORK BFORE DA MAYOR FINDS OUT BOUT DIS OK . QUE LA COSAS NO ESTAN MUY BIEN IN DA COUNTY
> *


im offf 2 dai ur not even lien


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

LATINAS X305


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 16 2009, 12:40 PM~15097554
> *LATINAS X305
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 09:39 AM~15097549
> *im offf  2 dai  ur not even lien
> *


SHITS BAD DATS Y I DONT EVEN GET OFF RAPIDO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this is kinda dead 2 dai


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 16 2009, 12:33 PM~15097488
> *lexxtacy i see a white girlis  tryin to take your fame away from you
> u are the  layitlow girl model for 305-954-561 dale
> *


Maybe Im missing something but I dont see it :dunno: I mean shes not ugly but model material :nosad:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15097627
> *Maybe Im missing something but I dont see it :dunno: I mean shes not ugly but model material :nosad:
> *


like i said, papa...."to each is own"... what u may see as model material, may not be to the next person..feel me? but, hey, ur entitled to ur own opinion :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 01:11 PM~15097905
> *sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


lol...yupppp


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

fleetwood 4 sale 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1377415308.html


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

WHAT THEY DO


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

Box Chevy 4 sale 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1377439380.html


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wheres da hang out 2 dai


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 16 2009, 10:32 AM~15097470
> *BACK BUMPER HOMIE I WANNA DO IT FOR POLK COUNTY VAMOS A VER LO QUE PASA   :biggrin:
> *


Yeya . A I sent u my number call me when your ready . And I heared buddy who juiced the lac posted what the car had I can't find the post but mike told me about it tell Him thanks 4 the info that way I don't gotta b guessing about the gears . He said he'll help us with the car tell he's more than welcome 2 come thru . I just wana help u get a couple more inch's out your lac. That car got Alote of potential .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Some old pics of a lrm photoshoot in St. Augustine fl. that i neva posted the pics...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 01:48 PM~15098272
> *Some old pics of a lrm photoshoot in St. Augustine fl. that  i neva posted the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 10:51 AM~15098296
> *NICE! :thumbsup:
> *


thank u


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wut up :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 01:58 PM~15098367
> *thank u
> *


U R VERY WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 11:48 AM~15098272
> *Some old pics of a lrm photoshoot in St. Augustine fl. that  i neva posted the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm j the regal had chrome ? Lmao


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 12:39 PM~15097543
> *lol..it's all good... she's a white girl, and i am a latina... "to each his own".. sum guys like white girls, or black girls..others prefer latinas.. It's all good. I can't hate..she is a pretty chik :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 10:48 AM~15098272
> *Some old pics of a lrm photoshoot in St. Augustine fl. that  i neva posted the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

:worship::worship::worship:


I lOOOOOOOOVe PinnnnnKK!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 02:08 PM~15098451
> *:0:0:0
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...


SAME HERE...LOL!

PINK TACO C.C.! LMAO!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 16 2009, 11:03 AM~15098415
> *Dammm j the regal had chrome ? Lmao
> *


lol apparently it didnt, i wish it did though!  one day........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 02:09 PM~15098462
> *lol apparently it didnt,  i wish it did though!   one day........
> *



I think it looked best with the roof. :0


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

hellOOOOOOO Mr. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 02:14 PM~15098509
> *hellOOOOOOO  Mr. hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


LMAO!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 01:48 PM~15098272
> *Some old pics of a lrm photoshoot in St. Augustine fl. that  i neva posted the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS J ....BITCH WAS HARD...FCK WUT THE HATERS SAY


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 12:09 PM~15098462
> *lol apparently it didnt,  i wish it did though!   one day........
> *


Lmao 1 day we'll have it . A u know any1 selling an impala that I could do what u did and just put rims and a couple freeb's and ride


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

hno: hno:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 16 2009, 02:18 PM~15098548
> *Lmao 1 day we'll have it . A u know any1 selling an impala that I could do what u did and just put rims and a couple freeb's and ride
> *



LMAO...FIND ME A LAC THAT I CAN DO THAT TO WHILE UR AT IT!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

LaZ wuT dey Doooooo!!!! hoWs el Aire K tu TenIas aYer TreaTinG yOu 2daY??

u str8 Cuz??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

LOWRIDERGAME...WHY WERE U HIDING YESERDAY, HUH?! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 16 2009, 11:19 AM~15098551
> *hno:  hno:
> *



chEck!!! lol... How u DoiN 2daY??!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 16 2009, 11:13 AM~15098497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea one day we will. lmao...i dont know but when i find another one i'll let u know dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 11:21 AM~15098568
> *LOWRIDERGAME...WHY WERE U HIDING YESERDAY, HUH?! :biggrin:
> *



cUz Heeeee'S in LoooooVE!!!! PPPPPPffffffTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 11:09 AM~15098461
> *SAME HERE...LOL!
> 
> PINK TACO C.C.! LMAO!
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 16 2009, 12:19 PM~15098560
> *LMAO...FIND ME A LAC THAT I CAN DO THAT TO WHILE UR AT IT!!!!
> *


Lol okokok . Ima call u later and talk 2 u about what u pm me .


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

IIGHT


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 11:23 AM~15098591
> *cUz Heeeee'S in LoooooVE!!!! PPPPPPffffffTTTTT!!!!!
> *


wut u knoe about dat?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 12:23 PM~15098588
> *  :biggrin:
> thanx alot vanilla! i try..........
> yea one day we will. lmao...i  dont know but when i find another one i'll let u know dawg :biggrin:
> *


Lmfao . Depinga


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ccccoooommmoooo?!?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

is der a hangeoooooooo 2 dai?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 11:28 AM~15098635
> *wut u knoe about dat?
> *



:roflmao: SSSSSSSshhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

mike illl tradeu the haulk for the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

alExis Look @ dha next Page cuMing uP 403!!!! lMfaaaOOOOO!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 11:21 AM~15098566
> *LaZ wuT dey Doooooo!!!! hoWs el Aire K tu TenIas aYer TreaTinG yOu 2daY??
> 
> u str8 Cuz??
> *


YEA ITS BETTER I HAD TO GO TO THE E.R LAST NIGHT CUZ THE PAIN WAS TO MUCH BUT THE GAVE ME SOME PILLS AND ITS GOIN AWAY LIL BY LIL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 16 2009, 02:30 PM~15098654
> *Lmfao . Depinga
> *



I went by that place again and it was still closed.
So I found some other place nearby. lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 11:34 AM~15098694
> *alExis Look @ dha next Page cuMing uP 403!!!! lMfaaaOOOOO!!!
> *


i gueeees ders an inside joke with 403 :dunno:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 11:34 AM~15098700
> *YEA ITS BETTER I HAD TO GO TO THE E.R LAST NIGHT CUZ THE PAIN WAS TO MUCH BUT THE GAVE ME SOME PILLS AND ITS GOIN AWAY LIL BY LIL
> *


k T diJieroN k erA??!! i Was In dha E.R on Friday :-( not cuTE!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 11:35 AM~15098706
> *i gueeees ders an inside joke with 403 :dunno:
> *


lMfaooooo!!! yea Umma wiN dha Cash 3 Wit doSe nUmbers!!!


WaaaaaaaaaTCH!!!! lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 11:21 AM~15098568
> *LOWRIDERGAME...WHY WERE U HIDING YESERDAY, HUH?! :biggrin:
> *



I HAVE A JOB THAT WAS BUSY AND WASENT ABLE TO TYPE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 11:37 AM~15098727
> *lMfaooooo!!! yea Umma wiN dha Cash 3 Wit doSe nUmbers!!!
> WaaaaaaaaaTCH!!!! lol
> *


ooohhhhhhhh ima play them 2 :biggrin: weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee shallll b winnners


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 1SIKLAC, DADECOUNTYMEXXX, monte24, LeXxTaCy, jefe de jefes, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, ripsta85, caddyboy, MR.GRUMPY, impalamike63

SUP HOMIE LET ME KNO WHEN U NEED HELP WITH THE RIDE...WASSA WITH THE PICNIC U STIL RIDIN


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 16 2009, 02:38 PM~15098734
> *I HAVE A JOB THAT WAS BUSY AND WASENT ABLE TO TYPE
> *



Yo, quick question.


My trailer has new axle, spindles, hubs, leaf springs, hardware, bearings.
But it has a slight bounce to it when I first take off...
WTF can it be?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 02:34 PM~15098694
> *alExis Look @ dha next Page cuMing uP 403!!!! lMfaaaOOOOO!!!
> *


DAAAAAMMMMNNN...THAT SHIT IS CRAZY... PLAY THE LOTTO!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15098756
> *Yo, quick question.
> My trailer has new axle, spindles, hubs, leaf springs, hardware, bearings.
> But it has a slight bounce to it when I first take off...
> ...


the boat might b 2 light :dunno:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 11:38 AM~15098744
> *ooohhhhhhhh  ima play them 2 :biggrin: weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   shallll  b winnners
> *


lmfaaaaaOOOOO!!!! im forea!! ryt Alexis!!! boooY u doNt nOOOOEEE!!!! i alMost wON it twice... i called It oUT and Bam......No ticket!!!! lmaoOOO!!!! 

wakalaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 12:34 PM~15098702
> *I went by that place again and it was still closed.
> So I found some other place nearby. lol
> *


Fukit . Atleast u found another place


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 16 2009, 02:26 PM~15098611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUUUUMMMMYYYY :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 11:40 AM~15098761
> *DAAAAAMMMMNNN...THAT SHIT IS CRAZY... PLAY THE LOTTO!
> *


CHu MEAN lOTTO bIIIIITCh DHA cASH 3!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 02:41 PM~15098766
> *the boat might b 2 light :dunno:
> *



That's what I was thinking because it's just the bare hull....
No motor or nothing is on there yet.

And when I put everything new on it, I couldn't find a perfect size leaf spring.
There was one size that was too small, and one that was too big.
The one that was too big fit but we had to pressure it in....lol
So with the help of Twinkie and his sheer strength we got it in there...lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 11:45 AM~15098819
> *That's what I was thinking because it's just the bare hull....
> No motor or nothing is on there yet.
> 
> ...


its either that or the tires might have a lump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 12:52 PM~15097700
> *like i said, papa...."to each is own"... what u may see as model material, may not be to the next person..feel me butt, hey, ur entitled to ur own opinion :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :happysad:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 02:46 PM~15098828
> *its either that or the tires might have a lump
> *



IF THE TRAILER SITS FOR A WHILE THE TIRES GET FLAT SIDED FROM THE HEAT...AND WHEN U TAKE OFF U FEEL THE BOUCE UNTIL THEY GO AROUND A FEW TIMES AND FORM BACK INTO SHAPE WITH THE HEAT FROM THE ROAD....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 02:46 PM~15098828
> *its either that or the tires might have a lump
> *



They're brand new tires.
But I also read that bias ply tires lose the round shape while the trailer is parked for a while.
Once the tires heat up they get their round shape back and the bounce goes away.

Which the bounce does go away after I drive for a little bit.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 16 2009, 11:50 AM~15098856
> *:wow: :happysad:
> *



LMAAAAAAOOO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 16 2009, 02:42 PM~15098789
> *Fukit . Atleast u  found another place
> *


I'll probably pass by there again when I go make the one for my boat.
We were looking for somewhere to have Japs made for his boat.
They gave him a pretty good price too where we ended up going.


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 02:50 PM~15098858
> *They're brand new tires.
> But I also read that bias ply tires lose the round shape while the trailer is parked for a while.
> Once the tires heat up they get their round shape back and the bounce goes away.
> ...



EXACTLY WUT IM SAYIN


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 16 2009, 02:52 PM~15098876
> *EXACTLY WUT IM SAYIN
> *



lol yeah.
We were both writing at the same time.
I didn't see you wrote that until after I posted it...lol


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 02:53 PM~15098893
> *lol yeah.
> We were both writing at the same time.
> I didn't see you wrote that until after I posted it...lol
> *



THATS SHITS NORMALY AS LONG AS IT DONT DO IT WHILE U DRIVIN DOWN THE ROAD U STR-8....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 02:44 PM~15098811
> *CHu MEAN lOTTO bIIIIITCh DHA cASH 3!!!
> *


U KNOW WHAT I MEANT!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

BTW,
I'm selling Peacock Bass decals, and Redfish decals for car windows.
I will be selling Snook, Tarpon, Bonefish, Permit, soon.

Then I will venture into other stuff like lobster, dolphin, sailfish, swordfish, etc.

Sticking to inshore first though. 

$5 a decal.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 16 2009, 02:50 PM~15098856
> *:wow: :happysad:
> *


LMAO....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 02:50 PM~15098863
> *LMAAAAAAOOO
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 11:38 AM~15098744
> *ooohhhhhhhh  ima play them 2 :biggrin: weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  shallll  b winnners
> *






MONTE 24 WASSUP BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 02:58 PM~15098930
> *LMAO....
> *


:h5:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Flaco any updates?!?!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 16 2009, 01:07 PM~15098997
> *Flaco any updates?!?!
> *


Not yet . Ima b on the move at 4 so call me up .


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone know where to buy a pint of magenta paint?..... i heard it was discontinued..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 16 2009, 03:18 PM~15099068
> *Anyone know where to buy a pint of magenta paint?..... i heard it was discontinued..
> *


I wouldnt believe that :no:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 16 2009, 12:01 PM~15098951
> *
> MONTE 24 WASSUP BITCH :biggrin:
> *


y esa falta de respeto :biggrin: u goin 2 dai


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

does anybody have more pix of this


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 16 2009, 12:18 PM~15099068
> *Anyone know where to buy a pint of magenta paint?..... i heard it was discontinued..
> *



it is discontinued... HOK magents and violet....
if u cant find a pt locally (which i highly doubt u will) the onlinestore i always order from has some still....
http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...price-list.html


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 12:32 PM~15099171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oye te esta castigando lol wats good ma *****


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I have two KK's of kandy magenta. 
But they were for my sisters mirage...lol

I doubt that car's ever going to get repainted though.

I know at viva liz they can make you some using PPG candy.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 12:57 PM~15099401
> *oye te esta castigando lol wats good ma *****
> *


wuz up acere hopefully ill get der by the end of the year


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

only majestic blue and pink were discontinued for a fact,could be other colors getting discontinued soon aswell,but not yet


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 16 2009, 04:00 PM~15099428
> *only majestic blue and pink were discontinued for a fact,could be other colors getting discontinued soon aswell,but not yet
> *


I wonder why they discontinued Violette but not Purple.

I HATE kandy purple for the fact that every time you spray it you have to worry if it's going to come out burgundy or purple. 

Violette was a much nicer color than Purple.

And Majestic Blue wasn't around for very long.
That was a really nice color


I tried buying Violette from several places and they all said it was discontinued 
One place said it was discontinued in the KK but not the UK.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

impalamike63, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Str8PiMpInReBeka, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, TRYMEBCH

SO WHAT'S GOOD?!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Esta joventud hoy en dia esta de pipi :uh: :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 16 2009, 01:16 PM~15099570
> *Esta joventud hoy en dia esta de pipi :uh:  :uh:
> *


y eso de donde salio :uh: grandpa mike


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYBLUE94_@Sep 16 2009, 04:23 PM~15099630
> *
> *



LOOK WHO IT IS!!!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 01:06 PM~15099478
> *QUE LA VERGA LOCO....
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



FuK DHaT PuSSy ASS ***** DaWW!! He AInT SlICk HuNNY....u KnW DHaT ALrEADy!!! He's JUSt A LiTTo BOy dHAT hOPEfUllY hE'll GrAB hIS FUkN BAllS AND pUT EM wHERe DEY gO & MAn ^!!! 

U dONT pIk SiLVER oVA pLATiNUm!!! dAS 1....

ANd 2....noT A LAdY OvER A HoE!!! LmFAoo!!! nIGGuuuuh ACt RYt!!!!


YeA ItS No LoVE iN DIs BiTCH!! & U aLREAdyyyy knW... I dNT c NoooooBOdy!! 

SO pUT uR moNey WHeRE uR mOUtH IS & HoLLa @ ME!!! 

ALeXiS U aLREADyyy nOEE i GO HARD!! FUK dHA B.S IDgAF!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 04:04 PM~15099457
> *I wonder why they discontinued Violette but not Purple.
> 
> I HATE kandy purple for the fact that every time you spray it you have to worry if it's going to come out burgundy or purple.
> ...


reason for being discontinued is cus of coverage even with concentrate,it still wouldnt cover enough,majestic blue is nowhere to be found only a couple of places every other color can be obtained online 

pink is much nicer than magenta and it got discontinued,but i understand that it fades really quick,fuk it


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 12:33 PM~15099173
> *it is discontinued... HOK magents and violet....
> if u cant find a pt locally (which i highly doubt u will) the onlinestore i always order from has some still....
> http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...price-list.html
> *


My dawg !!!......Good looking out jay!... :biggrin: let me know if you need me on anything, i got you white boy!!... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 16 2009, 04:30 PM~15099679
> *reason for being discontinued is cus of coverage even with concentrate,it still wouldnt cover enough,majestic blue is nowhere to be found only a couple of places every other color can be obtained online
> 
> pink is much nicer than magenta and it got discontinued,but i understand that it fades really quick,fuk it
> *



I actually like the depth that Magenta has over the pink.

And saying pink fades really quick is an understatement.

My sister's mirage was sprayed about 4 times using HOK UK PINK.
That shit faded within a week every time.
And faded right through to the silver base.
The car looked like it was straight up silver.
Clear was still glossy as fuck.

I sprayed it Magenta back in like 04, or 05, and till this day that shit hasn't faded at all.
And it's been in the sun.
The clear on the roof (which is basecoat with a pearl) has begun to fade, and the kandy is still perfect on the whole car. 
And I used KK mixed into Omni clear for the Magenta.

I had wetsanded the trunk on it and did some silver leafing and then cleared it with Matrix clear.

The matrix clear on the trunk is all flaked off and the leafing came off too.
But the kandy Magenta is still perfect...lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 16 2009, 04:28 PM~15099668
> *FuK DHaT PuSSy ASS ***** DaWW!! He AInT SlICk HuNNY....u KnW DHaT ALrEADy!!! He's JUSt A LiTTo BOy dHAT hOPEfUllY hE'll GrAB hIS FUkN BAllS AND pUT EM wHERe DEY gO & MAn ^!!!
> 
> U dONT pIk SiLVER oVA pLATiNUm!!! dAS 1....
> ...



I LOVE U... THAT'S Y U R MY BESTIE... UR ONE REAL ASS CHIK... *REAL RECOGNIZES REAL*...MWA!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 16 2009, 04:12 PM~15099535
> *impalamike63, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Str8PiMpInReBeka, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, TRYMEBCH
> 
> SO WHAT'S GOOD?!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 04:33 PM~15099713
> *I actually like the depth that Magenta has over the pink.
> 
> And saying pink fades really quick is an understatement.
> ...


my little cousins donk is still holding strong but we used concentrate and i aint gonna lie it spends its whole life garaged and it still faded on top,to the point of cloudiness and the silver about to show through the candy,guess pink is gone for good and the uv here in miami only gets worse


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 12:58 PM~15099414
> *wuz up acere  hopefully  ill get der by the end of the year
> *


4show ma ***** poco a poco


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*Registration opening this week!*


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SLOW IN HERE TODAY


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

where's da hang out 2nite


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

MR.GRUMPY,

U GET MY MESSAGE??


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lowridergame305
:wave:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 16 2009, 03:01 PM~15100424
> *where's da hang out 2nite
> *


FROM WHAT I'VBE HEARD WENDSDAYS HANGOUT NO LONGER EXSIST....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 16 2009, 03:01 PM~15100424
> *where's da hang out 2nite
> *


right back at checkers were it just to be at


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 04:33 PM~15099713
> *I actually like the depth that Magenta has over the pink.
> 
> And saying pink fades really quick is an understatement.
> ...


my ladys car was painted HOK Magenta wiht mad clear and Flakes...bout a year went by and the silver clouds started to appear :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 16 2009, 06:36 PM~15100771
> *my ladys car was painted HOK Magenta wiht mad clear and Flakes...bout a year went by and the silver clouds started to appear  :angry:
> *



If that car was magenta, it more than likely needed more coats of kandy.
Because it looked more like kandy pink than Magenta.

I'm just saying.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

, MR.GRUMPY
your working ??????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15092498
> *I know u built but u told me ur self u didn't know wat gear it had ok dats one. 2 when I got it I had to do da front end all over cuz u didn't wrap it rite u ripped da ears apart. And whoever cut da spring did a horrible job they was way uneven. So please dnt tell me wat I gotta do. N da crossmember was bent already dats y I'm enjoying breaking cuz I got da other frame for it already. So calm down if u want it back buy it back if not dnt worry bout it. When I had problems wit it u didn't know how to charge da batteries so drop it already I sure ass hell don't need ur input rite know
> *


ok hommie..


injoy the car i sold ya !!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

impalamike63, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, :wave: que bola ma ninjas que hay de nuevo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 05:05 PM~15101042
> *impalamike63, STRAIGHT PIMPIN,  :wave: que bola ma ninjas que hay de nuevo
> *


dimelo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15100627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONES GONA HURT BOUCHI :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 04:12 PM~15101101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmm u had to do me like that?!?!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 16 2009, 07:55 PM~15101464
> *Dammmm u had to do me like that?!?!
> *


what u want him to do post up a pic of a 63 bike....duhhh....lol...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 16 2009, 03:03 PM~15099972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homie fucking nice work :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4 sale 175.00 3m hvlp clear gun paid 400.00 3weeks old 
have to many clear gun need to sale 786-380-6468


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 16 2009, 04:55 PM~15101464
> *Dammmm u had to do me like that?!?!
> *


lol u know its nothing but lov homey that some motivation right there :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oye este salta ma


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

thats 63 is nice as fuck...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2009, 01:48 PM~15098272
> *Some old pics of a lrm photoshoot in St. Augustine fl. that  i neva posted the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Sep 16 2009, 08:33 PM~15101816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHROME EXHAUST AND ALL.....


----------



## lowlyfe316 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

Want to trade 84 monte carlo wit t tops ss buckets seats worked up 350 bm pro shifter lifted for 24s for a 4 dr caddy 90 91 or 80s with 90 clips the monet needs paint but if the caddy is clean i will paint the monte any color you want within reason (im not putting a 3000 dollar paint to trade for a 20o0 dollar car pm me for info


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

looking for a 700 r4 get at me cash in hand.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

" GOD IS GOOD " 
" VIEJITOS MIAMI FL "








:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 16 2009, 07:11 PM~15102709
> *" GOD IS GOOD "
> "  VIEJITOS MIAMI FL  "
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D*, 95bigbody, *EL PROFESOR!!!, JohnnyBoy, TRYMEBCH, ROLLIN TITO



WUZUP WHITE BIZZLE :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SHITS DEAD PAGE 2


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 16 2009, 09:13 PM~15104043
> *SHITS DEAD PAGE 2
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 05:12 PM~15101653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the way this one sits... Me and flaco need to tighten up :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS POPPING MIAMI.........


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 09:31 PM~15102882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BRO


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2009, 06:48 PM~15100876
> *If that car was magenta, it more than likely needed more coats of kandy.
> Because it looked more like kandy pink than Magenta.
> 
> ...


it was magenta...and wet...ur sisters car was pink....if u compare the two u will see the difference of color.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 10:09 PM~15104741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

LeXxTaCy, Born 2 Die :h5: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

monteugly , LeXxTaCy , Born 2 Die

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 17 2009, 10:56 AM~15106807
> *LeXxTaCy, Born 2 Die :h5:  :wave:
> *


yooooo! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 17 2009, 11:10 AM~15106885
> *monteugly , LeXxTaCy , Born 2 Die
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


hey ma...what's up!?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ladyugly :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this is a lil dead 2 dai


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hellluuuurr king lincoln.. how u duuuur'in...lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 17 2009, 08:18 AM~15106946
> *this is a lil dead 2 dai
> *


SUPER DEAD WE STILL ON DA SAME PAGE N GOODMORNING TO U ALL TO


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

wuts good mi gente??


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 08:20 AM~15106955
> *hellluuuurr king lincoln.. how u duuuur'in...lol
> *


lol. im good, how bout u? had a good nights sleep?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 17 2009, 08:17 AM~15106938
> *ladyugly :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


:barf: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

DIS DAM FLU IS KILLING ME :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 17 2009, 08:34 AM~15107041
> *DIS DAM FLU IS KILLING ME  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


pa que te mejores ma *****













































:biggrin: :biggrin: soon


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

mikeyyyy! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Goodafternoon!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 09:12 AM~15107393
> *mikeyyyy! :biggrin:
> *


Heeeyyyyy!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 12:16 PM~15107419
> *Heeeyyyyy!!
> *


what's up?!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

What a boring day


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 12:23 PM~15107493
> *What a boring day
> *


sure is...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up sexy lowrider girl


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 17 2009, 12:28 PM~15107535
> *whats up sexy lowrider girl
> *


:wave: hey hector...how's everything??


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good baby girl


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wheres flaco,becca,monte, and last but not least my friend " lowridergame"?!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 09:41 AM~15107621
> *Wheres flaco,becca,monte, and last but not least my friend " lowridergame"?!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IM HERE FELLOW LAY IT LOWER 

LEXXXXXX U FIND UR WAY HOME FROM THE HOUSE LAST NIGHT OR DID LIL BLACK RIDIN HOOD WIT BASSS GET LOST LOL JK


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 12:41 PM~15107621
> *Wheres flaco,becca,monte, and last but not least my friend " lowridergame"?!
> *


U MEAN, LOVERBOY? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 17 2009, 12:59 PM~15107757
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  IM HERE FELLOW LAY IT LOWER
> 
> LEXXXXXX U FIND UR WAY HOME FROM THE HOUSE LAST NIGHT OR DID LIL BLACK RIDIN HOOD WIT BASSS GET LOST LOL JK
> *


LOL..I FOUND MY WAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 17 2009, 12:32 PM~15107565
> *god is good baby girl
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

This shit issssssss boringgggggggggg


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:00 AM~15107763
> *U MEAN, LOVERBOY? :biggrin:
> *



CO0O0O0O0O0O0O0O MMMMmMmMMMM O0O0O0O0O0O0? NOT MEEE I THINK MIKE MIGHT BE THO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 17 2009, 01:02 PM~15107776
> *CO0O0O0O0O0O0O0O MMMMmMmMMMM O0O0O0O0O0O0? NOT MEEE I THINK MIKE MIGHT BE THO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.....UH-HUH...SUUUUURE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:03 AM~15107786
> *LOL.....UH-HUH...SUUUUURE :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :loco: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:00 AM~15107763
> *U MEAN, LOVERBOY? :biggrin:
> *



FUnnY U mENTION DHaT CUZ mE N A lITTO bIRD HeARD He WAS YOU</span>!!!! hno: hno: hno: 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:

:roflmao: :roflmao: DAAAAAm HOW LoNG U BEEN fEELiNG lIKE dHAT??!! LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

What am i missing out on


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 17 2009, 10:02 AM~15107775
> *This shit issssssss boringgggggggggg
> *


U aINT LyyyyyIng!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 09:41 AM~15107621
> *Wheres flaco,becca,monte, and last but not least my friend " lowridergame"?!
> *


CHeCK!!!! hAS jUST eNTeRED dHA bUILdInG In FUll EFFeCT!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

ALeXIS u DIDnT CALL mE BAk YESt!! Ur A bAAAAd FRIEnD!! 

& I hOPE u DID sUM dAMAgE LASt NYt!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: DAAAAAm HOW LoNG U BEEN fEELiNG lIKE dHAT??!! LOL 
[/quote]



DAMN OK OK U GOT ME IT ALL STARTED WHEN SHE SAID HEY TO ME ON LAY IT LOW............. LMFAOOO J.K. 


BUT DAMN I THINK SUM ONE GOT JEALOUS HERE NOW HUH LEXX???

hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:   :rofl: :rofl: :guns: :guns: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Lowridergame305, :wave:

ALTIMAS FINEST, :wave:

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, :wave:

monte24, :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

yeya


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 17 2009, 10:10 AM~15107837
> *FUnnY U mENTION DHaT CUZ mE N A lITTO bIRD HeARD He WAS YOU</span>!!!!  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> :0    :0    :0    :0    :0    :0
> ...


Cooomooo?! Awww how cute Alex nd Alex


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LeXxTaCy, SOUND OF REVENGE, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 17 2009, 10:25 AM~15107987
> *LeXxTaCy, SOUND OF REVENGE, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> 
> *




oyeeeeeee ***** i had to run a lil mission yesturday de pinga but w.e. funk it


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: DAAAAAm HOW LoNG U BEEN fEELiNG lIKE dHAT??!! LOL


DAMN OK OK U GOT ME IT ALL STARTED WHEN SHE SAID HEY TO ME ON LAY IT LOW............. LMFAOOO J.K. 
BUT DAMN I THINK SUM ONE GOT JEALOUS HERE NOW HUH LEXX???

hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:   :rofl: :rofl: :guns: :guns: :h5: :h5:
[/quote]
LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> DAMN OK OK U GOT ME IT ALL STARTED WHEN SHE SAID HEY TO ME ON LAY IT LOW............. LMFAOOO J.K.
> BUT DAMN I THINK SUM ONE GOT JEALOUS HERE NOW HUH LEXX???
> 
> hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:   :rofl: :rofl: :guns: :guns: :h5: :h5:


LOL
[/quote]

DEY EVEN GOT A SMILEY TOGETHER GIVING EACH OTHER HI-5'S


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 17 2009, 01:25 PM~15107987
> *LeXxTaCy, SOUND OF REVENGE, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> 
> *


QUE BOLA?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 17 2009, 01:10 PM~15107837
> *FUnnY U mENTION DHaT CUZ mE N A lITTO bIRD HeARD He WAS YOU</span>!!!!  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> :0    :0    :0    :0    :0    :0
> ...


LMAO! NA, HE DONT LIKE ME...I TRIED FEEDING HIM CHECKER'S FRIES BUT HE DIDN'T WANT EM.....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:00 AM~15107763
> *U MEAN, LOVERBOY? :biggrin:
> *


LllmmmmAaaaooooooo!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

FUK TODAY!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy, impalamike63, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, monte24, 

:wave: YO WATS CRAKIN


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 17 2009, 10:39 AM~15108101
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy, impalamike63, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, monte24,
> 
> :wave: YO WATS CRAKIN
> *


HeLLuuuuuuR hOW u DUUUUUrIN 2dAY SIR??!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:37 AM~15108082
> *LMAO! NA, HE DONT LIKE ME...I TRIED FEEDING HIM CHECKER'S FRIES BUT HE DIDN'T WANT EM.....
> *


HE WAS JUST NERVOUS!!!!!! LOL.... hno: hno: 

He THoUGHT hE WAS gONNA bITE Ur FiNGER!!! & MiGHT GeT ARoUUUUUsed!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 17 2009, 10:40 AM~15108106
> *HeLLuuuuuuR hOW u DUUUUUrIN 2dAY SIR??!!
> *


IM DOING GOOD HOW ABOUT UR SELF :biggrin: :biggrin: OYE WE HAVE TO GET A FOOTBALL GAME GOIN LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

DIS IS RANDOM BUT IT WAS FUNNY......


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:37 AM~15108082
> *LMAO! NA, HE DONT LIKE ME...I TRIED FEEDING HIM CHECKER'S FRIES BUT HE DIDN'T WANT EM.....
> *


Its called bein shhyyyy!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:37 AM~15108082
> *LMAO! NA, HE DONT LIKE ME...I TRIED FEEDING HIM CHECKER'S FRIES BUT HE DIDN'T WANT EM.....
> *




lmfaoooo tu sigues con las papitas lmfaooo


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 10:46 AM~15108161
> *Its called bein shhyyyy!!!!
> *



nuttin to be shyyy about if i want it id definitely do magic and get it lol and yea its like dattttttttt succkkkaaasssss lmfaoo :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 17 2009, 10:43 AM~15108131
> *IM DOING GOOD HOW ABOUT UR SELF  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  OYE WE HAVE TO GET A FOOTBALL GAME GOIN LOL
> *


LETS DO DIS... IDK Too MUCH bUT U JUST THROW IT 2 ME & I GOTCHuuuuu!!! LOL.... NO ME vAYAN aa SAcAR EL aLMA!! AND TrUCk ME TO DEATh!!! YALL TRIppEN!!! LOL.... YALL GOttA LET mE RUn WITH THE BALL iM A LAdyyyy!!!! :biggrin: POBRESItAAAA..............A LAS PECHuGAS!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 17 2009, 10:48 AM~15108179
> *lmfaoooo tu sigues con las papitas lmfaooo
> *



lMFAOOOO!!! HE SAiD HE wANTS EM NOOOOW!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 17 2009, 10:50 AM~15108199
> *LETS DO DIS... IDK Too MUCH  bUT U JUST THROW IT 2 ME & I GOTCHuuuuu!!! LOL.... NO ME vAYAN aa SAcAR EL aLMA!! AND TrUCk ME TO DEATh!!! YALL TRIppEN!!! LOL.... YALL GOttA LET mE RUn WITH THE BALL iM A LAdyyyy!!!! :biggrin: POBRESItAAAA..............A LAS PECHuGAS!!!
> *


aslong as u dont fall and drop the ball lol :biggrin: :biggrin: and about dem thangs they could fly all over lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

caprice ridah, I G0T DAT, impalamike63, 1SIKLAC

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

I C yALL cREEPin!!!! LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 17 2009, 10:52 AM~15108218
> *aslong as u dont fall and drop the ball lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: and about dem thangs they could fly all over lol
> *


LMFAAAAAAAAAooo!!! :no: NO FlYING eVERYwHERE :nono: :loco: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 17 2009, 10:56 AM~15108251
> *LMFAAAAAAAAAooo!!!  :no:  NO FlYING eVERYwHERE  :nono:  :loco:
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


y not lol :biggrin: :biggrin: they wont get in the way


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 17 2009, 10:39 AM~15108099
> *FUK TODAY!!!!
> *


que que?!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 11:04 AM~15108311
> *que que?!
> *



LOL...QUE BOLA.... QUE FUK TODAY!! DIS SHIT ESTA WAKALA!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Como ? alex didn't want fries? That's very strange .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo flaco wat dey fool


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up miami love connection


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 17 2009, 12:13 PM~15108382
> *yo flaco wat dey fool
> *


Dimelo what's the deal pimp .


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

what dey do good morning 2 yall

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 17 2009, 11:19 AM~15108444
> *Dimelo  what's the deal pimp .
> *


aqui asere ya tu sabe same ol shit *****. I heard o when by the shop ***** with ant


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

THIS DAMN CHATROOM!!... :angry:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 17 2009, 12:28 PM~15108506
> *aqui asere ya tu sabe same ol shit *****. I heard o when by the shop ***** with ant
> *


Yea they pass by and chilled 4 a while and we went 2 fila's crib .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 17 2009, 11:08 AM~15108345
> *Como ? alex didn't want fries? That's very strange .
> *


Lmaooo especially when ssoommmeeeooonneee was feeding them to him!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 03:05 PM~15108727
> *Lmaooo especially when ssoommmeeeooonneee was feeding them to him!!
> *


LMAO! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP EVERYONE ..FLACO WUT DEY DO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 17 2009, 03:28 PM~15108929
> *SUP EVERYONE ..FLACO WUT DEY DO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

:wave: HOW U DOIN


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

95rangeron14z, LeXxTaCy, BACK IN A CADILLAC :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 17 2009, 12:28 PM~15108929
> *SUP EVERYONE ..FLACO WUT DEY DO
> *


sup wit dat lac fool wus krackin bra


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 17 2009, 03:50 PM~15109112
> *95rangeron14z, LeXxTaCy, BACK IN A CADILLAC :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's goood?!? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

TRYMEBYCH, LOWRIDERGAME, SUCIO,KING LINCOLN...SUP?!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 17 2009, 10:39 AM~15108101
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy, impalamike63, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, monte24,
> 
> :wave: YO WATS CRAKIN
> *


wats da play


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 17 2009, 04:21 PM~15109371
> *wats da play
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 17 2009, 01:21 PM~15109371
> *wats da play
> *


chilling foo that thang ready for dub :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 17 2009, 01:21 PM~15109371
> *wats da play
> *


wuuuuuuuts gooD??!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

lol i got bored


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 17 2009, 04:30 PM~15109459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

Registration opening this week!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 17 2009, 03:15 PM~15109329
> *TRYMEBYCH, LOWRIDERGAME, SUCIO,KING LINCOLN...SUP?!
> *


BORED OUT OF MY MIND


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

WUD UP JOHNNY BOI


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 17 2009, 01:30 PM~15109459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a good one


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

ITS ALL ABOUT THE UUUU


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 17 2009, 03:21 PM~15109896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi lady desirez


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 17 2009, 05:16 PM~15111443
> *hi lady desirez
> *


Hey Hector :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i hope you and your kid are doing good god bless you baby girl


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

wheres my layitlow checkers crew at?????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

plenty money regal hi friend


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Nepz95 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15112476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

2-0


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 16 2009, 01:25 PM~15099643
> *LOOK WHO IT IS!!!!!!
> *


WUZ UP PUTO! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

WUT IT DO??? DONE WITH UR CAR YET???


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
WHERES EVERY 1 AT???


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 17 2009, 05:25 PM~15111520
> *i hope you and your kid are doing good god bless you baby girl
> *


Yes we are thank very much sir :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

wassup late nighters...?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 17 2009, 08:21 PM~15113294
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> WHERES EVERY 1 AT???
> *


Idk lol... I guess sleepin? :dunno:

Well im off 2 bed.. Goodnite


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wheres the party at?!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DEAD IN HERE DID U SEE THE CANES GAME FINALLY


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 17 2009, 09:09 PM~15114081
> *DEAD IN HERE DID U SEE THE CANES GAME FINALLY
> *


Nah homie i had to bust a mission


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 17 2009, 01:23 PM~15109392
> *chilling foo that thang ready for dub  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yo we gotta take apart mary jane and build it back up for dub chico we slippin


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 17 2009, 01:23 PM~15109392
> *chilling foo that thang ready for dub  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and wax the bitch out of her


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 17 2009, 10:06 PM~15114003
> *Wheres the party at?!
> *


DIMELO CHE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 17 2009, 04:30 PM~15109459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haaa...that's funny. :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good morning, layitlowers :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wat it do miami


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que bola mi gente


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wasa wasa my fellow layitlowers


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Alexander de la cruz how r u friend. Wuz up flacoo


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wheres da hangout tonight????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts good everyone?

Monte ugly :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello.....lol .....(echo)


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

For real disshit dead today


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello, gentlemen....how's it going?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello creepy woman.....

It's going swell.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 18 2009, 10:45 AM~15117195
> *Hello creepy woman.....
> 
> It's going swell.
> *


creepy?! damn...lol....ERIC!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 10:49 AM~15117223
> *creepy?! damn...lol....ERIC!
> *


 :0 







































:cheesy:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Lowridergame305 :wave:

MR.GRUMPY :wave:

monte24 :wave:

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:

tRiCk oR tReAt 2 :wave:



BUEnOOOOOS dIAAAAs!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So yea.....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 07:51 AM~15117245
> *Lowridergame305  :wave:
> 
> MR.GRUMPY  :wave:
> ...


Mi amiga! how r u?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats da deal y so dead


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 18 2009, 07:59 AM~15117289
> *Mi amiga! how r u?
> *


HeRE GOOd AND UUUUUUUUUUUUU??!! K vAS hACER hOY??!! Y EL nINo COmO ESTa??!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So yea lay it low was pretty chunky at checkers fest


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 18 2009, 11:05 AM~15117329
> *So yea lay it low was pretty chunky at checkers fest
> *


yup...it was...i wonder when the LAYITLOW BBQ will be going down....hmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 18 2009, 08:05 AM~15117329
> *So yea lay it low was pretty chunky at checkers fest
> *



WeN YeSTeRDAY??!! ANyTHINg INtEReSTiNG HAPPeN??!! LOL... ANy RACES Or FIghTS OR K.O.'s


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

feaaaa


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 18 2009, 08:01 AM~15117308
> *Wats da deal y so dead
> *



AAAAHHHHH pORQUe I wASn'T iN HERe!!! Duuuuh!!! LOL...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 11:06 AM~15117342
> *WeN YeSTeRDAY??!! ANyTHINg INtEReSTiNG HAPPeN??!! LOL... ANy RACES Or FIghTS OR K.O.'s
> *


lol....ur bad


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 08:07 AM~15117344
> *feaaaa
> *


DOeS NoT WaNT 2 tALK 2 u!!! :nono: 
ThANK U aND GOOd BYe!!!

PM ME FOr FURtHER REASOnS...



I rEFUsE 2 pUT U oN BLASt!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

I GoT PLeNTYYYYYYYYY mONEYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 11:09 AM~15117359
> *DOeS NoT WaNT 2 tALK 2 u!!! :nono:
> ThANK U aND GOOd BYe!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: hno: :dunno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:12 AM~15117382
> *Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


sup monte!?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

LaaaaaaaaaaaaZ!!!! :biggrin: 


cOMo ESTA La STr8 PimPiN FAMiLIAAAAA!!! :wave:

EY WATCHu DOiN 2DAy NIGGuuuuuuuuuuuh!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 08:12 AM~15117382
> *Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm smOOOOOke WuN!!! uffin:

or two uffin: uffin: or three uffin: uffin: uffin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 08:06 AM~15117340
> *yup...it was...i wonder when the LAYITLOW BBQ will be going down....hmmm :biggrin:
> *


I think the location will b money mike aka impala daddys house


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 08:13 AM~15117390
> *sup monte!?
> *


Hi how r u.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 08:18 AM~15117425
> *I think the location will b money mike aka impala daddys house
> *



TE ESTAS PASAND O ROBERTO SOTO AKA EARZ AKA BEBE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:22 AM~15117465
> *Hi how r u.
> *


IM STR8....N U?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:18 AM~15117425
> *I think the location will b money mike aka impala daddys house
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 16 2009, 03:32 PM~15099171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that at the Last Tampa show, I got some pics of a Mazda but dont know for sure if its the same truck.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 18 2009, 10:52 AM~15117247
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

It was from a tampa show. Not sure witch year


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:34 AM~15117582
> *It was from a tampa show. Not sure witch year
> *


I'll look


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Como party at mikes house ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:40 AM~15117627
> *Como party at mikes house ?
> *


QUE BOLA, CONSORTE..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 09:09 AM~15117359
> *DOeS NoT WaNT 2 tALK 2 u!!! :nono:
> ThANK U aND GOOd BYe!!!
> 
> ...


Como some1 sounds a lil MADD .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 09:40 AM~15117630
> *QUE BOLA, CONSORTE..
> *


Dimelo . So where is the party at ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:46 AM~15117665
> *Dimelo . So where is the party at ?
> *


DUNNO...wheeeeere IS IT?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Dont have that one but did have this one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 09:48 AM~15117686
> *DUNNO...wheeeeere IS IT?
> *


I dono let's see .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:54 AM~15117737
> *I dono let's see .
> *


OKKK


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Erick I sent u a text .


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

yo im back in dis bitch somebody changed my layitlow password n login so i just did a new one now :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 18 2009, 11:56 AM~15117754
> *yo im back in dis bitch somebody changed my layitlow password n login so i just did a new one now :biggrin:
> *


WTF...WHO DOES THAT SHIT? SUM1 HAD CHANGED MY PASSWORD B4...FUCKERRRRS :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Its either party at mikes house or alexanders house aka lowrider game


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 11:58 AM~15117771
> *WTF...WHO DOES THAT SHIT? SUM1 HAD CHANGED MY PASSWORD B4...FUCKERRRRS :biggrin:
> *


YEA DATS FUKED UP SO I JUST MADE A NEW PROFILE FUK IT... :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 18 2009, 09:52 AM~15117247
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 08:44 AM~15117646
> *Como some1 sounds a lil MADD .
> *


SSSSSShhhhhhh!!!! RAiSE uR HANd 2 SPeAK!!! THAnK U... & CuM AGAin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 09:02 AM~15117811
> *Its either party at mikes house or alexanders house aka lowrider game
> *



WHiCH oNE lIVES SOlo!!!! LOL.... AnD hAS DHA pOOL???!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 18 2009, 08:56 AM~15117754
> *yo im back in dis bitch somebody changed my layitlow password n login so i just did a new one now :biggrin:
> *


LOL... DHA CASe OF dHA EX DID dHAT!!! LOL...


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*JUST STOPPIN BY 2 SHOW SOME LUV TO THE 305 ND THE 954*

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

IMPALAMIKE.....WHAT'S UP, BUDDY?!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 08:18 AM~15117425
> *I think the location will b money mike aka impala daddys house
> *


Llmmmmaaaoooo, ccoooommmmooooo!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 12:26 PM~15118062
> *Llmmmmaaaoooo, ccoooommmmooooo!!!!
> *


LOL....THAT'S THE PLAN...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol, as per my conversation i just had with flaco on the phone,We have a tremendous location in the works for this lay it low barbq!!! Stay tuned for upcoming info and updates :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 12:35 PM~15118167
> *Lol, as per my conversation i just had with flaco on the phone,We have a tremendous location in the works for this lay it low barbq!!! Stay tuned for upcoming info and updates :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up hector


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

and lex


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i have a gun for sale 3m hvlp gun for clear 175.00
have a gun for razor metallic hvlp for base color 150.00
if want both a deal 300.00 let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good homie(sucio138)


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 09:35 AM~15118167
> *Lol, as per my conversation i just had with flaco on the phone,We have a tremendous location in the works for this lay it low barbq!!! Stay tuned for upcoming info and updates :biggrin:
> *


King auto??????????????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Or booby trap?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 09:59 AM~15118372
> *King auto??????????????
> *


That is a good location, but nah this is more miami bounddd!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I might even bring out the convertible for this one :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ohhhh word on the street is that the homestead speedway gets good on fridays. Better than towers. Is wat ive heard. And i got big earz


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 10:11 AM~15118471
> *I might even bring out the convertible for this one :biggrin:
> *


Its Like dat?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:56 AM~15117750
> *Erick I sent u a text .
> *



I replied. :nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 18 2009, 12:53 PM~15118326
> *and lex
> *


SUP, SUCIO :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

$5 who wants one.....lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 08:03 AM~15117323
> *HeRE GOOd AND UUUUUUUUUUUUU??!! K vAS hACER hOY??!! Y EL nINo COmO ESTa??!!
> *


Chillin... nd I have no idea wut imma do 2nite.... maybe nuthin but stay home nd watch movies.. Idk.. It all depends if my mom will stay with my son or not.. My son is doin good.. Nd how's my lil poopyhead? He's so cute!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 01:11 PM~15118471
> *I might even bring out the convertible for this one :biggrin:
> *


OHHHH..I KNOW WHERE!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

bored at home got da flu...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 10:13 AM~15118488
> *Its Like dat?
> *


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 10:35 AM~15118167
> *Lol, as per my conversation i just had with flaco on the phone,We have a tremendous location in the works for this lay it low barbq!!! Stay tuned for upcoming info and updates :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR ......WE ON IT


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 10:19 AM~15118549
> *OHHHH..I KNOW WHERE!! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Lol where?! Pm me!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 11:11 AM~15118471
> *I might even bring out the convertible for this one :biggrin:
> *


DROP TOP . LET THE SUN SHINE IN :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 10:34 AM~15118655
> *Lol where?! Pm me!!
> *


Beach bound?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:41 AM~15118716
> *Beach bound?
> *


Are u allowed 2 go ? Lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 10:44 AM~15118743
> *Are u allowed 2 go ? Lol
> *


I gotta putt in the paper work ahead of time con la doña


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 18 2009, 12:15 PM~15118505
> *$5 who wants one.....lol
> 
> 
> ...


damn ur rear windows lookin like a fukin fish tank lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 18 2009, 01:50 PM~15118797
> *damn ur rear windows lookin like a fukin fish tank lol
> *



lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, TRYMEBCH, Who Productions

WUSSUP, PPL.....WHY SO QUIET?! U KNOW I CAN'T FUNCTION AT WORK LIKE THIS..LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:47 AM~15118769
> *I gotta  putt in the paper work ahead of time con la doña
> *


Lmfao . Don't worry I gotta do the samething .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 10:55 AM~15118834
> *monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Lowridergame305, TRYMEBCH, Who Productions
> 
> WUSSUP, PPL.....WHY SO QUIET?! U KNOW I CAN'T FUNCTION AT WORK LIKE THIS..LOL
> *


So finally. Who is lowrider game in love with


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 10:55 AM~15118837
> *Lmfao . Don't worry I gotta do the samething .
> *


I just hope i dont work whenever the bbq goes down


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 12:02 PM~15118901
> *I just hope i dont work whenever the bbq goes down
> *


We gotta vote or somthing 2 c when were Gona do it and if a saterday or a Sunday .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

sickassscion, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LAZY305

:wave: que bola


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 02:00 PM~15118884
> *So finally. Who is lowrider game in love with
> *


LOL...I DUNNO...ASK HIM! MAYBE HE WILL FINALLY CONFESS WHO HIS TRUE LOVE IS...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 10:44 AM~15118743
> *Are u allowed 2 go ? Lol
> *


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 11:15 AM~15118993
> *Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


Lol. Dont spit up. Lol.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:00 AM~15118884
> *So finally. Who is lowrider game in love with
> *


Rrrooobbbeerrttttt te la estas pasando!!! Domt worry the bbq wouldnt be the same without you so we will work with ur schedule


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 12:15 PM~15118988
> *LOL...I DUNNO...ASK HIM! MAYBE HE WILL FINALLY CONFESS WHO HIS TRUE LOVE IS...
> *


Why u guys trying 2 put my homeboy out there? My dogg is working his magic lil by lil


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Erick did u get my text ?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

WUTS DA DEAL WHERE WE RIDIN??


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 10:12 AM~15118477
> *Ohhhh word on the street is that the homestead speedway gets good on fridays. Better than towers.  Is wat ive heard.  And i got big earz
> *


it gets pretty good its always packed on fridays theres been more n more cars going as weeks pass by n there be some nice races going down all kinds of motors it just depends what u like but it is fun times :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Damn mike if u take the donk I might get the jeep running 4 that day .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 18 2009, 12:27 PM~15119080
> *WUTS DA DEAL WHERE WE RIDIN??
> *


BBQ . I don't gotta ask if your down I already know u a rider .


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 02:31 PM~15119102
> *BBQ . I don't gotta ask if your down I already know u a rider .
> *


FOSHO ..WHEN N WHERE...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:28 AM~15119091
> *Damn mike if u take the donk I might get the jeep running 4 that day .
> *


Dddaallleee get it ready! We need to tighten up with the bbq trailer also


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 02:33 PM~15119119
> *Dddaallleee get it ready! We need to tighten up with the bbq trailer also
> *


HOPEFULLY I WILL HAVE MY WHIP BY THEN.... PINK TACO...LOL JK...BUT, YEA, SERIOUSLY...I HOPE 2 HAVE MY WHIP BY THEN... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

It might turn out to b a layitlow picnic


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 02:35 PM~15119136
> *It might turn out to b a layitlow picnic
> *


UMMMM...DUUUUUHHHH! THAT'S WHAT IT IS!!!


JK...BUT, YES...IT'S A LAYITLOW THAANNNGG :biggrin: 

MIAMI FEST PICNIC...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 18 2009, 12:12 PM~15118967
> *sickassscion, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LAZY305
> 
> :wave: que bola
> *


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 12:33 PM~15119119
> *Dddaallleee get it ready! We need to tighten up with the bbq trailer also
> *


Yupp. Pedro got the trailer 75% done


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up lazzzz


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:35 AM~15119136
> *It might turn out to b a layitlow picnic
> *


Yes robert that is what we Are aiming for, a layitlow members picnic... Hopefully everyone can make it and we will make sure everyone has a good time!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 18 2009, 12:33 PM~15119118
> *FOSHO ..WHEN N WHERE...
> *


Don't worry you'll be 1 of the first 2 know


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 11:42 AM~15119185
> *Yes robert that is what we Are aiming for, a layitlow members picnic... Hopefully everyone can make it and we will make sure everyone has a good time!!
> *


 i knoe assss o. It would b nice 2 see da 63 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 12:42 PM~15119185
> *Yes robert that is what we Are aiming for, a layitlow members picnic... Hopefully everyone can make it and we will make sure everyone has a good time!!
> *


If every1 brings somthing where good or Robert can sponser the picnic


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 12:47 PM~15119223
> *i knoe assss o.      It would b nice 2 see da 63 :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry I rented a car carrier 2 take mikes cars .


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

I'LL PUT THE BBQ...THIS TIME..PROPANE SO THE BURGER DONT TASTE LIKE LIGHTER FLUID...LOL


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

im down for da picnic whe n where?? ill bring sum food 2.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 02:49 PM~15119238
> *If every1 brings somthing where good or Robert can sponser the picnic
> *


I'LL MAKE SUM ARROZ IMPERIAL......YUMMMMMMMYYYYY! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 02:56 PM~15119296
> *I'LL MAKE SUM ARROZ IMPERIAL......YUMMMMMMMYYYYY!  :biggrin:
> *


HOLD THE MAYO PLZZ


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 18 2009, 12:53 PM~15119264
> *im down for da picnic whe n where?? ill bring sum food 2.
> *


Tight work let every1 recoup from the dub show we'll set somthing up . And sence Alote off people couldn't make it 2 the straight pimpin picnic this is another chance for every1 2 chill and have fun .


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 03:01 PM~15119325
> *Tight work let every1 recoup from the dub show we'll set somthing up . And sence Alote off people couldn't make it 2 the straight pimpin picnic this is another chance for every1 2 chill and have fun .
> *


I SAY WE TAILGATE AT THE DUBSHOW


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 12:56 PM~15119296
> *I'LL MAKE SUM ARROZ IMPERIAL......YUMMMMMMMYYYYY!  :biggrin:
> *


Que Rico


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 18 2009, 01:05 PM~15119355
> *
> *


U ready for a picnic ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

wat they do layitlowers


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 18 2009, 03:02 PM~15119330
> *I SAY WE TAILGATE AT THE DUBSHOW
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 12:09 PM~15119384
> *U ready for a picnic ?
> *


Im ready!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 18 2009, 01:10 PM~15119392
> *wat they do layitlowers
> *


get ready 4 another road tripp were Gona have another picnic


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

DAMN!... THIS LIKE A FUKING CHATROOM IN HERE!........... W.E HAPPENED TO THE MIAMI FEST I USED TO KNOW..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 18 2009, 12:36 PM~15119570
> *DAMN!... THIS LIKE A FUKING CHATROOM IN HERE!........... W.E HAPPENED TO THE MIAMI FEST I USED TO KNOW..
> *


Who cares wut it is lol.. Just join in pimpin.. Tell me, when u go chill at the beach with ur club nd/or other clubs, do u go 2 talk about cars or do u go 2 have a good time nd get drunk all kinds of shit? 

But if anything the real riders miami fest is ALL about cars so u might wanna go in there lol.. :dunno:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 18 2009, 01:36 PM~15119570
> *DAMN!... THIS LIKE A FUKING CHATROOM IN HERE!........... W.E HAPPENED TO THE MIAMI FEST I USED TO KNOW..
> *


That shit been gone . U wana fuk around and talk shit and keep your day entertaing u come here u wana see pics and shit u go 2 the other Miami fest .


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 18 2009, 10:16 AM~15118517
> *Chillin... nd I have no idea wut imma do 2nite.... maybe nuthin but stay home nd watch movies.. Idk.. It all depends if my mom will stay with my son or not.. My son is doin good.. Nd how's my lil poopyhead? He's so cute!
> *


HE'S gOOD AyI IN sCHOOL.... bEIN A SMAAAART GIfTED STuDENt!!! LOL... Y pROBABlY MANdANDo A LA MaESTrA PA LA piNgaaa!!! :biggrinr pissiNg in The trasHcan!!! lol... asi Lo enTrene cuAndo la MaestRa dice K u caNt use dha Bathroom...u Pee iN dha trash & wen She ask U whyyyyyy u diD dhat!!! cuz My moooooom said if U saiD no!!!!! toooooMaaaaaa!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leonte_@Sep 18 2009, 12:23 PM~15119489
> *
> 
> *


dis Niggguuuuuhs Gotta Be kIddiNg me.... Ey daww U get No pUssy Huh??!! priNt dhat Photo Out and JErk It!! jerK!!! jerk!! jerk!! jerk!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 11:56 AM~15119296
> *I'LL MAKE SUM ARROZ IMPERIAL......YUMMMMMMMYYYYY!  :biggrin:
> *


Cooooooooomooooooooo?!! That shits off the fuckin chain homegirl!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 18 2009, 11:57 AM~15119303
> *HOLD THE MAYO PLZZ
> *


lmaOOOO!!! Nooooooooooooo LeavE dha MayO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:52 AM~15119253
> *Don't worry I rented a car carrier 2 take mikes cars .
> *


lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 11:56 AM~15119296
> *I'LL MAKE SUM ARROZ IMPERIAL......YUMMMMMMMYYYYY!  :biggrin:
> *


Cccooommmmmoooo?!?!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 01:55 PM~15119708
> *Cccooommmmmoooo?!?!
> *


mike make a uturn dinner at her house 2nite


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 12:52 PM~15119681
> *lmaOOOO!!! Nooooooooooooo LeavE dha MayO!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: 

Shit it wouldn't be arroz imperial if it didn't have mayoooo


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 01:00 PM~15119741
> *mike make a uturn dinner at her house 2nite
> *


Lmao, i been made a u turn!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:52 AM~15119253
> *Don't worry I rented a car carrier 2 take mikes cars .
> *


To take em to un rastro or da bbq :biggrin: jk


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 18 2009, 01:02 PM~15119748
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> 
> Shit it wouldn't be arroz imperial if it didn't have mayoooo
> *



im saYen doeeeee!!! lol....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 18 2009, 10:16 AM~15118517
> *Chillin... nd I have no idea wut imma do 2nite.... maybe nuthin but stay home nd watch movies.. Idk.. It all depends if my mom will stay with my son or not.. My son is doin good.. Nd how's my lil poopyhead? He's so cute!
> *


ill watch emmmmmmm... he can play wiT jr!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 18 2009, 11:57 AM~15119303
> *HOLD THE MAYO PLZZ
> *


Yes siirrrrrrr


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 01:08 PM~15119806
> *im saYen doeeeee!!! lol....
> *


Y mucho queso


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 02:06 PM~15119793
> *Lmao, i been made  a u turn!!!
> *


Tight work


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

impalamike63, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, 1SIKLAC

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 01:11 PM~15119825
> *A mucho queso
> *


que?? u got illiterate-itis.... lmfaoOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 01:08 PM~15119800
> *To take em to un rastro or da bbq :biggrin:  jk
> *


Llmaaaoooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 01:13 PM~15119846
> *que?? u got illiterate-itis.... lmfaoOOOOOOO!!!!
> *


Ur not very nice


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 01:11 PM~15119833
> *impalamike63, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, 1SIKLAC
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wwhhaatt it iisss


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 02:11 PM~15119833
> *impalamike63, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, 1SIKLAC
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 09:02 AM~15117811
> *Its either party at mikes house or alexanders house aka lowrider game
> *



NAW ITS A PARTY IN YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYONES CUMMING :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Ñoooooooo my dog alex in the house.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 18 2009, 01:19 PM~15119886
> *
> NAW ITS A PARTY IN YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYONES CUMMING  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Not funnny its been said plz try again


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 11:00 AM~15118884
> *So finally. Who is lowrider game in love with
> *



YOUR MOM BIITCH

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 18 2009, 01:22 PM~15119910
> *
> YOUR MOM BIITCH
> 
> ...


Te esta pasando.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:49 AM~15119238
> *If every1 brings somthing where good or Robert can sponser the picnic
> *




NAW HE CANT SPONSER WE NEED HIS EARZ FOR COOLERS TO HOLD ALL THE ICE AND WATER BOTTLES WERE GONNA GET


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

We r gonna get? U aint go no money. Tellin ppl u paid 100 for a shirt ha yea right


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 01:15 PM~15119859
> *Ur not very nice
> *


lmfaooo!! its all Loooove ******!!!! lol... soooorrYYYYYY!!!! lol....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 18 2009, 01:25 PM~15119931
> *
> AHORA ME ESTOY PASANDO AND WUT NIGGAAA!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 01:15 PM~15119861
> *Wwhhaatt it iisss
> *


hOw u duuuuuRin? K vas haCer hoY??!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 18 2009, 01:25 PM~15119931
> *
> NAW HE CANT SPONSER WE NEED HIS EARZ FOR COOLERS TO HOLD ALL THE ICE AND WATER BOTTLES WERE GONNA GET
> *


Ccoommooo,y esta waperia?!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ooooo i c ur actin hard for lex and rbk. Ok. Sorry. Ur tha mannn.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 01:18 PM~15119878
> *  :wave:
> *


exaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacTly!!! lol........... 

uffin:uffin:uffin:all dayYYYY!!! uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Laj2unxWsIg


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVLIsyI0hgg


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPhrb7pkTgs


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 01:33 PM~15119990
> *Ooooo i c ur actin hard for lex and rbk.  Ok.  Sorry. Ur tha mannn.
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??!! lol

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 01:31 PM~15119980
> *Ccoommooo,y esta waperia?!!!
> *




NAW ES QUE LA COHEN CON MIGO FOR TOO LONG SO U KNO SHIT TALKING HAPPENS LOL BUT HES MY BESTEST FWEND IN THE WHOLE WIDE WUURLDDDD MIKEY REMEMBER DAT



OH AND SINCE I WAS LYING ABOUT THE SHIRTS I BUY HES A PRICE OF ONE BUY IT LET ME SEE IF UR POCKETS STILL FULL LIKE MINES ARE 


http://www.afflictionclothingstore.com/sto...roducts_id=1136


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 01:33 PM~15119990
> *Ooooo i c ur actin hard for lex and rbk.  Ok.  Sorry. Ur tha mannn.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 01:33 PM~15119990
> *Ooooo i c ur actin hard for lex and rbk.  Ok.  Sorry. Ur tha mannn.
> *




NAW I AINT GOTTA ACT HARD FOR EM IM ME AND I GOT THEIR NUMBERZ ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, IIMPALAA, 1SIKLAC, caddyboy, LeXxTaCy, orientalmontecarlo, impalamike63, TRYMEBCH, Str8PiMpInReBeka, cyclopes98, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, JohnnyBoy, carlows


CHUNKY IN HERE RIDER FEST MUST BE DEAD LIKE USUALL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 18 2009, 01:44 PM~15120077
> *NAW I AINT GOTTA ACT HARD FOR EM IM ME AND I GOT THEIR NUMBERZ ALREADY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lMfaoooooOOOOOO!!! i sWear he bEat me wiT a ****** Beater 4 it...Das y I havenT gone 2 dha HangOUts!!!! lol


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 18 2009, 04:44 PM~15120077
> *NAW I AINT GOTTA ACT HARD FOR EM IM ME AND I GOT THEIR NUMBERZ ALREADY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN PIMPIN AINT EASY...IMA HAVE TO SELL THE LAC AND GET AN ACCORD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ahora si se esta poniendo bien la cosa! Mira lo que robert empeso..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 18 2009, 01:42 PM~15120066
> *
> NAW ES QUE LA COHEN CON MIGO FOR TOO LONG SO U KNO SHIT TALKING HAPPENS LOL BUT HES MY BESTEST FWEND IN THE WHOLE WIDE WUURLDDDD MIKEY REMEMBER DAT
> OH AND SINCE I WAS LYING ABOUT THE SHIRTS I BUY HES A PRICE OF ONE BUY IT LET ME SEE IF UR POCKETS STILL FULL LIKE MINES ARE
> ...


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 18 2009, 01:47 PM~15120095
> *DAMN PIMPIN AINT EASY...IMA HAVE TO SELL THE LAC AND GET AN ACCORD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MAKE SHURE IT A 96 THATS THE YEAR THAT MIRACLES HAPPEN IN LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 01:47 PM~15120094
> *lMfaoooooOOOOOO!!! i sWear he bEat me wiT a ****** Beater 4 it...Das y I havenT gone 2 dha HangOUts!!!! lol
> *


 :0 :0  ohh heelll naahhh


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 18 2009, 01:50 PM~15120126
> *MAKE SHURE IT A 96 THATS THE YEAR THAT MIRACLES HAPPEN IN LOL
> *


lmaoooo!!! ill tradE dha acCord for a Lac :buttkick:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 18 2009, 02:47 PM~15120095
> *DAMN PIMPIN AINT EASY...IMA HAVE TO SELL THE LAC AND GET AN ACCORD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Me2 . Alex I'll trade u the jeep and the 63 for the Honda .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 01:47 PM~15120094
> *lMfaoooooOOOOOO!!! i sWear he bEat me wiT a ****** Beater 4 it...Das y I havenT gone 2 dha HangOUts!!!! lol
> *



MIRA QUE HABLAS LO QUE PICA EL POLLO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 01:47 PM~15120094
> *lMfaoooooOOOOOO!!! i sWear he bEat me wiT a ****** Beater 4 it...Das y I havenT gone 2 dha HangOUts!!!! lol
> *


Lol. U knoe hes cute


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

ITS THE SPIKES...LOL


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

impalamike63 what dey do just woke up primo,had a longgggg niiighttt,u gonna be at towers


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 01:51 PM~15120136
> *lmaoooo!!! ill tradE dha acCord for a Lac :buttkick:
> *



CADDILAC GAME TOO SERIOUS DOWN HERE DOWN WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE CUZ THEN EVERYONE HAS THE SAME CAR


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IM OUT HOLLA


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 01:52 PM~15120149
> *Me2 . Alex I'll trade u the jeep and the 63 for the Honda .
> *


Fuck that, ima trade him my 96 impala, my 63, and my donk, plus my boat for the honda :biggrin: fuk around i might even throw in a hooker!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 18 2009, 01:54 PM~15120169
> *impalamike63 what dey do just woke up primo,had a  longgggg niiighttt,u gonna be at towers
> *


Nah homie i wont be able to make it.... Pa la proxima


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 02:58 PM~15120205
> *Fuck that, ima trade him my 96 impala, my 63, and my donk, plus my boat for the honda :biggrin: fuk around i might even throw in a hooker!! :biggrin:
> *


Lmfao .


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 18 2009, 01:53 PM~15120159
> *ITS THE SPIKES...LOL
> *


exaaaaaaaaaacTly!! lol... we Gon havE an issue In dha MornINg coN el banO!! hes Gonna Wanna do His haiR and so Im iiIII!!!!! how Do we do Dis alEX!!! lol....

y k pollo pica..... este pollo pica y mata!!! lol....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 02:58 PM~15120205
> *Fuck that, ima trade him my 96 impala, my 63, and my donk, plus my boat for the honda :biggrin: fuk around i might even throw in a hooker!! :biggrin:
> *


But mike if he throws in the numbers we give him a package deal my shit plus your shit and we'll throw in the jetski and the banshee .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 18 2009, 03:08 PM~15120292
> *exaaaaaaaaaacTly!! lol... we Gon havE an issue In dha MornINg coN el banO!! hes Gonna Wanna do His haiR and so Im iiIII!!!!! how Do we do Dis alEX!!! lol....
> 
> y k pollo pica..... este pollo pica y mata!!! lol....
> *


I think that pollo is a vegeterian .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 02:11 PM~15120308
> *But mike if he throws in the numbers we give him a package deal my shit plus your shit and we'll throw in the jetski and the  banshee .
> *


You aint sayin nothing, lets do this!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lleeexxxxxxx!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 18 2009, 05:22 PM~15120404
> *Lleeexxxxxxx!!
> *


AWWW..U GUYS MISSED ME?! WHAT'S ON 4 2NITE? I HAVE NOOOOOO PLANS... I DON'T HAVE ANY FRIENDS :tears:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 03:23 PM~15120416
> *AWWW..U GUYS MISSED ME?! WHAT'S ON 4 2NITE? I HAVE NOOOOOO PLANS... I DON'T HAVE ANY FRIENDS :tears:
> *


U can tell your lost . Dinner at your house me and mike are coming over


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 02:27 PM~15120466
> *U can tell your lost . Dinner at your house me and mike are coming over
> *


Lmao


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 02:27 PM~15120466
> *U can tell your lost . Dinner at your house me and mike are coming over
> *



Ehhhhhh commmoooo lmfaoo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 18 2009, 05:27 PM~15120466
> *U can tell your lost . Dinner at your house me and mike are coming over
> *


AH, I C..... I READ THAT.... DAMN...CAUGHT ME OFF-GUARD!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, REY DEL BARRIO, *SWITCHITTER*, carlows, ripsta85, BLVD MOTORSPORTS
BULLY 2NITE PIMPIN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 18 2009, 02:23 PM~15120416
> *AWWW..U GUYS MISSED ME?! WHAT'S ON 4 2NITE? I HAVE NOOOOOO PLANS... I DON'T HAVE ANY FRIENDS :tears:
> *


Awww of course u do! U have us ur fellow lay it lowers :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 18 2009, 03:09 PM~15120876
> *6 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, REY DEL BARRIO, SWITCHITTER, carlows, ripsta85, BLVD MOTORSPORTS
> BULLY 2NITE PIMPIN!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


AWWWW SHIT!!!!!......* YOU ALREADY KNOW MA ******!!.....


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Ay ! I have 2 cd players for sale .

#1 Jvc with mp3 , am , fm...... $90.oo

#2 Panasonic cd ,am , fm...... $50.oo

Let me know wuzzup . Pm me .


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 18 2009, 06:15 PM~15120950
> *AWWWW SHIT!!!!!...... YOU ALREADY KNOW MA *****!!.....
> *


lol yessuh u got tha vodka i got tha henny!!!!! lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, SWITCHITTER
Whats good fool.............................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## qet On ma level (Sep 7, 2009)

anyOne sellinq a dOuble din let me knOe


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

Born 2 Die, COUPE DE BEAR, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
:wave:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

YO ANYBODY KNOWS HWDSFINEST TELL HIM TO PM ME PLZ..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 18 2009, 07:07 PM~15122833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 18 2009, 10:07 PM~15122833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 18 2009, 07:07 PM~15122833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's old school... jesus shit is hard as fuck!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats up miami


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 18 2009, 09:02 PM~15122803
> *YO ANYBODY KNOWS HWDSFINEST TELL HIM TO PM ME PLZ..
> *


call broward customs


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up layitlowers


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Sep 19 2009, 09:03 AM~15125495
> *call broward customs
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

do u got a better pic of the accord behind it holla


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lowridergame305, :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

City of Pembroke Pines car show today at 3 pm.................at BCC SOUTH CAMPUS

EAST OF UNIVERSITY DR AND PINES BLVD.


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 19 2009, 11:51 AM~15126266
> *City of Pembroke Pines car show today at 3 pm.................at BCC SOUTH CAMPUS
> 
> EAST OF UNIVERSITY DR AND PINES BLVD.
> *


anybody going? what kind of cars?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

its at 4:00 to 8:00 impala will be out there.


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

NEED 2 SELL A.S.A.P HARD 2 FIND ALL ORIGINAL 1983 BUICK REGAL T-TYPE rebuilt motor AND TURBO.NEW FUEL PUMP (HAD 2 CHANGE CUZ CAR IS SITTING) NEW A/C AMOST NO RUST NEEDS PAINT AND INTERIOR.RUNS GREAT $2500 OBO. PM 4 MORE INFO


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

DAM ITS A BORIN DAY EVERYWHERE EVEN IN HERE


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 19 2009, 02:26 PM~15126961
> *DAM ITS A BORIN DAY EVERYWHERE EVEN IN HERE
> *


for real its dead as fuk :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Sep 19 2009, 11:24 AM~15126693
> *NEED 2 SELL A.S.A.P HARD 2 FIND ALL ORIGINAL 1983 BUICK REGAL T-TYPE rebuilt motor AND TURBO.NEW FUEL PUMP (HAD 2 CHANGE CUZ CAR IS SITTING) NEW A/C AMOST NO RUST NEEDS PAINT AND INTERIOR.RUNS GREAT $2500 OBO. PM 4 MORE INFO
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

*just got tha ok from tha club owner at club 301 to have a car club party on oct16th tha friday before the firme estilo show. everybody's invited... entrance will not be more than $10 per person.....imma try and get some special... the more people go the better specials i can get so if you and your club is comin from out of town for the firme estilo car show on oct 18th hit me up and let me know as far as all the local clubs hit me up too we wanna get this place packed and have a good tyme......more details as i find out....oh and btw this Place has a good size Parking lot to Park your cars if their on trailers ..............just got the word we gonna have a kill the keg for who ever goes out there to start off the night right :biggrin: .....*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

boring ass day fo real 

boring day at work . boring on layitlow , even my dinners boring

:|


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 19 2009, 04:36 PM~15127697
> *boring ass day fo real
> 
> boring day at work . boring on layitlow , even my dinners boring
> ...


  :werd: :h5: looks pretty damn good to me


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW ITS BEEN ON THIS PAGE ALL DAY


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 19 2009, 05:35 PM~15127988
> *WOW ITS BEEN ON THIS PAGE ALL DAY
> *


apparently so :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

Check out www.iceventz.com for registration and classes being awarded!

Hope all your crews can join us!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Sneek came by the shop today with the fleet.


































Got done spraying this for ol' slosbergassin' ass.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 19 2009, 08:40 PM~15129516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam looking real nice almost ready to cruise...


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

wow still on the same page as yesterday


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 20 2009, 09:17 AM~15131692
> *wow still on the same page as yesterday
> *


oh yea :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 20 2009, 05:40 AM~15129516
> *Sneek came by the shop today with the fleet.
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Beach bound in da lac wit da god kids


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

NEED TO SELL TO DAY NOT TOMORW ASAP....$3000 STOCKS HIDS 7865865704

























ALL DATS WRONG WITH IT IS DRIVER SIDE HAS A RIP ON THE TOP REST WERE THE CADY SIGNS ON AND MISSING 90 BACK BUMPER KIT DATS IT COLD AC V8 RUNS AWESOME K &N FILTER NEW AC DELCO ALTERNATOR HIDS ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

HIT ME UP


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

DAMN. Those whips r clean


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP MONTE24


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MR.GRUMPY, JohnnyBoy, BLVD MOTORSPORTS.

:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats good Miami....?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve this for you homie


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 20 2009, 06:41 PM~15135548
> *Steve this for you homie
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that with 4 batteries.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PGkE5g7_jAg&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 20 2009, 09:43 PM~15135566
> *I can do that with 4 batteries.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I dont know what my shit can do....Im geting some shit done over new spring+bm extension's add 2 more batteries


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

1SICK87, JoEY_G

:wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 i seen u hittin back bumper on ne 6 th ave :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

go check out the 
IINDIVIDUALS NEW YORK CITY BBQ form sick ass pics of rides from new york


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 20 2009, 09:52 PM~15135648
> *:0 i seen u hittin back bumper on ne 6 th ave  :biggrin:
> *


Lol not yet homie....I was just doing a lil something for the kids :biggrin: Yo was that you in the slam f-350?????If so that bitch was nice


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO DUB???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 20 2009, 09:34 PM~15136043
> *WHOS GOING TO DUB???
> *


The Big M will be there


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*www.iceventz.com for pre-registration and classification info.*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MIKEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WUSSUP MANN


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

was up layitlowerz :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIINNNNGGGGGGGG!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 06:27 AM~15139372
> *GOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIINNNNGGGGGGGG!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



buenos dias bunny lol :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Se ve que today is monday


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 09:37 AM~15139410
> *buenos dias bunny lol :biggrin:
> *


that's me :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol goodmorning!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 21 2009, 09:55 AM~15139483
> *Lol goodmorning!!!
> *


goodnight for me :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 21 2009, 09:55 AM~15139483
> *Lol goodmorning!!!
> *


wassup mikey! how r ya?!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami keep lowrider alive?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, *rollin_nemo* , monte24, 06hemiram

I Knew There Was Sumthing Fishy In Here Today :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

CoÑoooo Monte Mi Amigo Que Bola


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Buenos dias amigos y amigas. Cuba libreeee


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 20 2009, 06:34 PM~15136043
> *WHOS GOING TO DUB....!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning lay it blowers :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 21 2009, 10:44 AM~15139715
> *Good morning lay it blowers :wave:
> *


blowers?>!?!??!?!??! hahahahahahhahaha! :biggrin: 

sup mama!?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 21 2009, 10:48 AM~15139747
> *Morning
> *


oyeeeeeee, mi amigito....flaco taco, what they do?! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 10:31 AM~15139660
> *Buenos dias amigos y amigas.    Cuba libreeee
> *



oye!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 21 2009, 07:44 AM~15139715
> *Good morning lay it blowers :wave:
> *


Que ganas de cagar me da la chiquita esta


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 07:57 AM~15139818
> *oye!!
> *


Oigoooooooooooooo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 11:00 AM~15139840
> *Oigoooooooooooooo
> *


lol..wassup, mengggg?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 08:06 AM~15139881
> *lol..wassup, mengggg?!
> *


Here another lovely day at workk how r u this monday


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 11:11 AM~15139912
> *Here another lovely day at workk how r u this monday
> *


yup...lovely mondays...haha! ehh, it's ok, i guess... i wish the day was over already tho...lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 08:12 AM~15139922
> *yup...lovely mondays...haha! ehh, it's ok, i guess... i wish the day was over already tho...lol
> *


Its stilll early its far from over. :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 11:15 AM~15139937
> *Its stilll early its far from over.    :uh:
> *


eeeks...tell me bout it...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey lay it lowers whats the deal with the lay it low picnic


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

PLENTY MONEY REGAL WUZZ GOOD


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 11:37 AM~15140085
> *hey lay it lowers whats the deal with the lay it low picnic
> *


loverboygame305......sup wit u?! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 07:58 AM~15139828
> *Que ganas de cagar me da la chiquita esta
> *


Y las ganas de vomitar que me das tu :tongue:

Se ve que estas botando basura hoy...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 07:55 AM~15139798
> *blowers?>!?!??!?!??! hahahahahahhahaha! :biggrin:
> 
> sup mama!?
> *


Mija que clase de perdida te metiste anoche.. Wut happened?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

MMMMMMMMiiiiiiiiChEEEEEEEEELLe!!! BUeNOS dIAS!!! LooKS LiKE ItS OnLY ME ANd UUUUU 2dAy!!!! LOL... K hICIsTES AYeR FInALLy!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady ugly was cArLO mArT aNY gOoD


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

WhAtS gOiNg oN iN hErE?


lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 09:27 AM~15140510
> *WhAtS gOiNg oN iN hErE?
> lol
> *


LOL..... ABsOLUtELy NUttIN!!! LOL.... WHATs GOiN ON wIT u!!! HoW WAS uR WEEKeND??


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ThIs sHiT iS bOrInG ToDAy


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh MaN i gOt A nEw FrIEnD on my space


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 21 2009, 09:11 AM~15140390
> *MMMMMMMMiiiiiiiiChEEEEEEEEELLe!!! BUeNOS dIAS!!! LooKS LiKE ItS OnLY ME ANd UUUUU 2dAy!!!! LOL... K hICIsTES AYeR FInALLy!!!
> *


Nuthin just went 2 the carol mart hangout 4 awhile.. Lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 09:18 AM~15140441
> *Lady ugly was cArLO mArT aNY gOoD
> *


It was alright.. It wasn't as packed as it normally is but it was still str8


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 09:27 AM~15140510
> *WhAtS gOiNg oN iN hErE?
> lol
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 09:40 AM~15140617
> *Oh MaN i gOt A nEw FrIEnD on my space
> *


Feo quien es tu nuevo amigo o amiga? Bueno all I kno is that I feel sorry for them porque pa verte la cara en lay it low in el la calle uy ahora myspace va ser de pinga y el doble de dolor de barriga.. 

:barf:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 09:40 AM~15140617
> *Oh MaN i gOt A nEw FrIEnD on my space
> *


LMFAAAooo!!! AAAAwww WHo??!! LOL...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 AM~15140699
> *Feo quien es tu nuevo amigo o amiga? Bueno all I kno is that I feel sorry for them porque pa verte la cara en lay it low in el la calle uy ahora myspace va ser de pinga y el doble de dolor de barriga..
> 
> :barf:
> *


LMFAAAooooo!!! TOO mUCH fOR LAYiTLOw AND MYSPACe!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 AM~15140699
> *Feo quien es tu nuevo amigo o amiga? Bueno all I kno is that I feel sorry for them porque pa verte la cara en lay it low in el la calle uy ahora myspace va ser de pinga y el doble de dolor de barriga..
> 
> :barf:
> *


LMFAooooooooo!!! COnOOOOO TE TIrARon DUroOOOOOO!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 21 2009, 10:00 AM~15140782
> *LMFAAAooo!!! AAAAwww WHo??!! LOL...
> *


You :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 AM~15140699
> *Feo quien es tu nuevo amigo o amiga? Bueno all I kno is that I feel sorry for them porque pa verte la cara en lay it low in el la calle uy ahora myspace va ser de pinga y el doble de dolor de barriga..
> 
> :barf:
> *


I take it u saw the comment i left on ur my space


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 11:27 AM~15140510
> *WhAtS gOiNg oN iN hErE?
> lol
> *


yoooo when we gunna work on the truck again??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 21 2009, 12:32 PM~15140565
> *LOL..... ABsOLUtELy NUttIN!!! LOL.... WHATs GOiN ON wIT u!!! HoW WAS uR WEEKeND??
> *



mY WeEkEnD wAs aLrIgHt.
pAiNtEd a CaR aNd WeNt fIsHiNg. :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 21 2009, 01:19 PM~15140960
> *yoooo when we gunna work on the truck again??
> *


Soon.

Maybe not this week though.
I need to finish the thunderbird, then hitting up Flamingo on Wednesday, then possibly do the 59.

I also got to fit a trip to Bass Pro in somewhere between today and tomorrow.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 AM~15140978
> *Soon.
> 
> Maybe not this week though.
> ...


 :biggrin: 59 forsure


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 12:22 PM~15140978
> *Soon.
> 
> Maybe not this week though.
> ...


ooo alrite... hes gunna redo the 59 already???


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats good lay it low


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 21 2009, 01:28 PM~15141027
> *ooo alrite... hes gunna redo the 59 already???
> *



The other 59.
The black one.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 10:31 AM~15141052
> *The other 59.
> The black one.
> *


the 2 dr lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lowridergame305, orientalmontecarlo, 59IMPALAon24s, GUIDO, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, lowbikeon20z, monte24


WUUSUP MENG

LexXx wUsSsUp


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 01:36 PM~15141082
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Lowridergame305, orientalmontecarlo, 59IMPALAon24s, GUIDO, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, lowbikeon20z, monte24
> WUUSUP MENG
> ...


QUE BOLA, LOVERBOYGAME305?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 01:38 PM~15141101
> *QUE BOLA, LOVERBOYGAME305?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 21 2009, 01:43 PM~15141131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

loverboy i mean lowrider game where r u y did u leave????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 21 2009, 01:48 PM~15141156
> *loverboy i mean lowrider game where r u y did u leave????
> *


 :roflmao: 
DAMN...I PUT HIM OUT THERE...MY BAD...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 21 2009, 01:54 PM~15141200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 21 2009, 12:31 PM~15141052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 10:38 AM~15141101
> *QUE BOLA, LOVERBOYGAME305?
> *




:uh: IM NEVER GONNA HERE THE LAST OF THIS ONE FUCK IT W.E.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 02:06 PM~15141283
> *:uh: IM NEVER GONNA HERE THE LAST OF THIS ONE FUCK IT W.E.
> *


I believe it's spelled hear. :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 11:09 AM~15141305
> *I believe it's spelled hear.  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks DIC-tionary . COM lol jk Wussup With That Drop Top Anytime Soon?????


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 02:06 PM~15141283
> *:uh: IM NEVER GONNA HERE THE LAST OF THIS ONE FUCK IT W.E.
> *


naw buddy u r screwed wit dis1 for awhile homie


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 10:12 AM~15140889
> *You  :uh:
> *


LOL...I KNOOOOOW!!! DUUUHr!!! :roflmao: I nOTICED DHA tYPing!!! LOL... NAW I hAVENT sEEN It I HAd LEFt 2 LuNCH... 

:420: :420: :420: <---- .COM


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ReBekItA IN DEEE HoUsEeEeEeE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:12 AM~15141338
> *naw buddy u r screwed wit dis1 for awhile homie
> *


HeLLuuuuuuuuuR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 11:18 AM~15141385
> *ReBekItA IN DEEE HoUsEeEeEeE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AAAAhAAAAA!! u ALrEaDy knW LoveRboy305.... I goTTa cUm hEre Mon-Fri 2 shOw lOve!!!! :biggrin: gOOOOOOOd eveNinG!!! hOW uuuu DuRin 2daY?!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 02:12 PM~15141331
> *Thanks DIC-tionary . COM lol jk Wussup With That Drop Top Anytime Soon?????
> *



lol 
I doubt anytime soon.
I'm waiting for a 10 year anniversary to start working on it again.
Almost there!
2013 here it comes!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte 24 was up homie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

How r u friend. Work suxxxxx.


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 02:43 PM~15141574
> *How r u friend.    Work suxxxxx.
> *


relaxing before i go to work tonight


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I remember when i worked for fpl. I used to get sneek peeks of da regal:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 21 2009, 11:54 AM~15141200
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice............ :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 01:24 PM~15141445
> *lol
> I doubt anytime soon.
> I'm waiting for a 10 year anniversary to start working on it again.
> ...


 :angry: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 02:46 PM~15141605
> *I remember when i worked for fpl. I used to get sneek peeks of da regal:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 21 2009, 11:50 AM~15141636
> *nice............ :biggrin:
> *


its real clean original carpet an all..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 21 2009, 11:24 AM~15141445
> *lol
> I doubt anytime soon.
> I'm waiting for a 10 year anniversary to start working on it again.
> ...


i thought we were going to spray it this weekend


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

90 CADDY DIGTAL DASH CLUSTER 4 SALE...MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 21 2009, 12:24 PM~15141926
> *90 CADDY DIGTAL DASH CLUSTER 4 SALE...MAKE ME AN OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


Ill give u 3 bucks


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 03:32 PM~15141990
> *Ill give u 3 bucks
> *


ur wrong! lol


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 03:32 PM~15141990
> *Ill give u 3 bucks
> *


AND THE STEERIN WHEEL FROM THE MONTE...LOL U GOT A DEAL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 21 2009, 12:34 PM~15142009
> *AND THE STEERIN WHEEL FROM THE MONTE...LOL U GOT A DEAL
> *



Now What You Want That For That Shits Worth Pennies At The Aluminum Junk Yard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

MAYBE I CAN MELT IT DOWN AND MAKE A HOOD ORNAMENT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 21 2009, 12:38 PM~15142047
> *MAYBE I CAN MELT IT DOWN AND MAKE A HOOD ORNAMENT
> *


shit a new caddy emblem maybee two if the material is good


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

damn...nothing but tries up in here...where's the L.I.L. love?!




:biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

ITS ALL GOOD LEX....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Low_Ski_13, *tru6lu305*, blackonblack64, *SWITCHITTER*, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, GUIDO, *Lowridergame305*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 21 2009, 03:48 PM~15142119
> *ITS ALL GOOD LEX....
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS CADI CAN B YOURS 4 2000.00 OBO, 2 PUMPS 6 BATTERIES MADE FOR 8, 8'S FRONT, 16'S REAR ANY QUESTIONS JUST ASK... Im SEEKING A LINC 97 STOCK STYLE... OR U HAVE A TRADE I NEED! 3058367305Q!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 12:40 PM~15142056
> *shit a new caddy emblem maybee two if the material is good
> *


Remember were talkin about a reall mans steering wheel for a real car not a honda :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 04:01 PM~15142262
> *Remember were talkin about a reall mans steering wheel for a real car not a honda :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 04:01 PM~15142262
> *Remember were talkin about a reall mans steering wheel for a real car not a honda :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 01:01 PM~15142262
> *Remember were talkin about a reall mans steering wheel for a real car not a honda :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hasta los chino hook up chevy not hondaz


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 01:25 PM~15142488
> *Hasta los chino hook up chevy not hondaz
> *



papa at least when i drive my car stray dogs dont pee on my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HMM...DO I SENSE HOSTILITY UP IN HERE?!?


:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol. But u still drive a honda


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 01:33 PM~15142558
> *HMM...DO I SENSE HOSTILITY UP IN HERE?!?
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes there is u got a prob? :biggrin: Jk hi how r u da day is finaly over


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN ALEX IF I WERE U I'D SAY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 04:36 PM~15142590
> *Yes there is u got a prob? :biggrin:        Jk hi how r u da day is finaly over
> *


lol..damn..i was gonna say....!

i know!!!! i can't wait! now i take my "late as fuk" lunch and by the time i return, there will be 15 minutes left of work....bwahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wat tyme u get out


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 04:38 PM~15142627
> *Wat tyme u get out
> *


a la seis


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 01:38 PM~15142627
> *Wat tyme u get out
> *



WHY DO U CARE DO U WANNA TAKE HER OUT OR SUMTHING I THINK YOUR THE ONE IN LOVE PEEEPOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



AT LEAST ITS A SHOW WINNING HONDA :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IM OUT DALE SEE YALL TOMMOROW MORNING FOR AN EPIC ADVENTURE OF WHO RANKS ON WHO ON LIL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 04:42 PM~15142666
> *WHY DO U CARE DO U WANNA TAKE HER OUT OR SUMTHING I THINK YOUR THE ONE IN LOVE PEEEPOOOOO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AT LEAST ITS A SHOW WINNING HONDA :biggrin:
> *


loverboy....are u taken?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 21 2009, 01:42 PM~15142666
> *WHY DO U CARE DO U WANNA TAKE HER OUT OR SUMTHING I THINK YOUR THE ONE IN LOVE PEEEPOOOOO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <span style='font-family:Optima'>JealOusssss??!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 21 2009, 04:45 PM~15142695
> *lol... Ooooh i ThinK sum1's JealOusssss??!!!
> 
> :angry:
> ...


i'm sayin' thoOoOo.........lol!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yo soy un hombre comprometio. I think. Hes tryin to play it offf of him


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 01:59 PM~15142873
> *Yo soy un hombre comprometio.    I think.  Hes tryin to play it offf of him
> *


lmaaaOOO!!! yO creO quE c.... poooooR eso Se fuE QuE chiLLaaa!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

wuz up peeps and pleez monte24 leave honda's alone ur dissing me to :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damnnnn you killin em wit the poncho



> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 21 2009, 12:54 PM~15141200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 21 2009, 02:28 PM~15143114
> *damnnnn you killin em wit the poncho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

FOR SALE $150 OBO JUST NEEDS TO BE BUILT NEED THIS SHIT GONE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 21 2009, 04:01 PM~15142262
> *Remember were talkin about a reall mans steering wheel for a real car not a honda :uh:
> *


oye que pinga te pasa ojeron....dont talk to my amigo like that...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 21 2009, 02:19 PM~15143036
> *monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> wuz up peeps and pleez monte24 leave honda's alone ur dissing me to  :biggrin:
> *


Itz all love. Y. SickasssScion ur a lil late.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

WATS UP PEEPS :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*GOOOOO!!!*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ROLLIN TITO hows that car comming :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 21 2009, 06:29 PM~15145634
> *ROLLIN TITO  hows that car comming  :biggrin:
> *


WAT CAR DUDE U GOT TO BE LOST OR SOMESHIT IM NOT BUILDING A CAR,GET THAT THRU UR HEAD HOMIE!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 21 2009, 06:36 PM~15145721
> *WAT CAR DUDE U GOT TO BE LOST OR SOMESHIT IM NOT BUILDING A CAR,GET THAT THRU UR HEAD HOMIE!
> *


last time i talk to you .you told me you got somthing coming out


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

MAAANDO
whats going on ? where ya been


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15145755
> *last time i talk to you .you told me you got somthing coming out
> *


goooooo dolphins!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 21 2009, 08:38 AM~15140105
> *loverboygame305......sup wit u?! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

1962 impala ss new floors and braces and upper trunk pan and lower trunk with braces 
$3500


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

boy colts getting they ass handed to them!!! GO DOLPHINS!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my perro chicho always gets down!! :biggrin: 
The "M" is coming...............


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15147299
> *my perro chicho always gets down!!  :biggrin:
> The "M" is coming...............
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice i like wild patterns :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

dolphins lost again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

FUCKIN BULLSHIT...GIN SHOULDA HAD THAT SHIT


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2009, 11:26 PM~15147299
> *my perro chicho always gets down!!  :biggrin:
> The "M" is coming...............
> 
> ...


SHITS LOOK HARD ASS FCK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN CAR...IS IT GOING TO DUB???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2009, 10:26 PM~15147299
> *my perro chicho always gets down!!  :biggrin:
> The "M" is coming...............
> 
> ...


 :worship: That bitch was looking good today, Dream Team :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111+Sep 21 2009, 08:28 PM~15147328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx vanilla. naw it wont be there. car is coming out good. so it'll b out, when its out.! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

man fuck the dolphins is all about dem canes


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2009, 11:49 PM~15147638
> *:cheesy:    thanx alot homie.
> thanx vanilla. naw it wont be there. car is coming out good. so it'll b out, when its out.!  :biggrin:
> *


TRU WUT U GOT LEFT ???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 21 2009, 11:36 PM~15147446
> *dolphins lost  again :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY TYME TO PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2009, 11:26 PM~15147299
> *my perro chicho always gets down!!  :biggrin:
> The "M" is coming...............
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: HOOK ME UP WIT A JOB PERRO LOL


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15147299
> *my perro chicho always gets down!!  :biggrin:
> The "M" is coming...............
> 
> ...


the patterns look reall nice..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2009, 04:31 AM~15150390
> *ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY TYME TO PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i seen you this morning fucker in front of my house lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 21 2009, 08:49 PM~15147647
> *man fuck the dolphins is all about dem canes
> *


x2 lol this saturday canes vs virgina tech


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2009, 08:17 AM~15150513
> *i seen you this morning fucker in front of my house lol
> *


i went to bk to eat breakfast i honked but i thought u didnt see me


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I DID I DID I WAS JUST TOO ASLEEP TO OPEN THE DOOR IN THOSE MOMENTS I WAS ZOMBIED OUT LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, ROLLIN TITO, plenty money regal, MR.GRUMPY

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ya cant rank on the dolphins like that.. they played a hell of a game again one of the best teams in the nfl and they played great they just needed to pick up the slack that last 56 seconds in the game


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning!

Se ve que monte ugly no trabaja hoy cuz normally he's like the first 1 on in the morning..

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRUMPY!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 22 2009, 09:22 AM~15150763
> *Good morning!
> 
> Se ve que monte ugly no trabaja hoy cuz normally he's like the first 1 on in the morning..
> ...


thank you


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2009, 07:31 AM~15150390
> *ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY TYME TO PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAPPY BDAY!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

thanxzz


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007+Sep 21 2009, 08:48 PM~15147632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2009, 10:12 AM~15150967
> *  :biggrin: thanx
> lol bitch i asked u for a job the other day... u know im unemployed :angry:  :biggrin:
> thanx
> *



I heard you were going back to work with that guy.....lol
I forgot his name.....lol

the one by reds...lol



:uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 22 2009, 07:22 AM~15151037
> *I heard you were going back to work with that guy.....lol
> I forgot his name.....lol
> 
> ...



i would still work for him if he would fuckin PAY what he owes lol. Dutch is hiding in pompano for all the money he owes. :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2009, 10:31 AM~15151091
> *i would still work for him if he would fuckin PAY what he owes lol. Dutch is hiding in pompano for all the money he owes.  :uh:
> *



lol what's up with that.
Is that what all of them do when they owe money?
That's the same thing Charles from D&E did when he owed people money.
Ran off to west palm.
Thank god he didn't owe me shit. lol
He paid me several g's for doing bull shit at the shop...lol



But Dutch still owes me $175....lol

:angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 22 2009, 07:34 AM~15151098
> *lol what's up with that.
> Is that what all of them do when they owe money?
> That's the same thing Charles from D&E did when he owed people money.
> ...


 :angry: :uh: i try not 2 think of how much he owes me..........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have a set or even just one 12 inch cyclinder.........pm me please......................need asap


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15147299
> *my perro chicho always gets down!!  :biggrin:
> The "M" is coming...............
> 
> ...


 DAMM EL BICHO IS LEARNING . LOL THAT BITCH IS SERIOUSE.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2009, 05:31 AM~15150390
> *ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY TYME TO PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHERE'S THE PARTY AT ?????
HAPPY BDAY PIMP


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

shit i wish i work tonight but i wanna chill after da dub show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2 i cheked out the stk myspace got some nice fukin work homie ima holla at you wen i stak up my chips


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

dam dis shit dead 2day huh lex


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWITCHITTER, *MR.GRUMPY*, LeXxTaCy

Happy birthday fool!!... call willie up and tell him its on tonight!!!!...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Sep 22 2009, 11:10 AM~15151308
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWITCHITTER, MR.GRUMPY, LeXxTaCy
> 
> ...


thanks homie man he a daddy know


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:12 AM~15151312
> *thanks homie man he a daddy know
> *


yeah i know... :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hno: SECOND TO NONE hno:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2009, 11:16 AM~15151341
> *hno: SECOND TO NONE hno:
> *


u all going to da dub show??????????/


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Sep 22 2009, 11:05 AM~15151279
> *tRiCk oR tReAt 2 i cheked out the stk myspace got some nice fukin work homie ima holla at you wen i stak up my chips
> *


Thanks
Let me know. :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:17 AM~15151359
> *u all going to da dub show??????????/
> *



HOPEFULLY IF ALL GOESE WELL ILL BE THERE LOCKED UP :biggrin: LOL TOO MUCH INFO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2009, 11:09 AM~15151297
> *dam dis shit dead 2day huh lex
> *


YUP!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any one got a 63 imp/belair hood?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good morning....!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good morning....!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 22 2009, 11:36 AM~15151501
> *any one got a 63 imp/belair hood?
> *



i'll trade you one in exchange for a 63 wagon. :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

hahahahah... damn tempting



> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 22 2009, 10:43 AM~15151558
> *i'll trade you one in exchange for a 63 wagon.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i hd 3 15's sold one i still got 2 15's in there box brand new $95 each dae get at me and i got 3 12's cvr's in a box $200


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

15inch wires wit tires adapters knock offs good condition make an offer they gota go just sitin in my room.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

]


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 21 2009, 08:49 PM~15147647
> *man fuck the dolphins is all about dem canes
> *


EXAAAAAAACTLy DAAAAAAAS WUZZuuuuuuPPPP!!! 
:machinegun: DOlPHINS...DEY jUST GoT lUCKyyyyyyy LAST yEAR!!! DEYrE WAAAAk!!!! PERIOD.... LYK DIS . 

LIKE A LITTOh PERIOD .

DaS Y wE GOt A uM HOSPiTAL AND nOT A DOLPHINS oNE!!!! :0 :0 :0 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Want to bring your light bill down a bit, kill the allergy's, and give your A/C more life???? CLEAN IT!!!!!!!!!!! HIT ME UP,,,COIL CLEANING SPECIAL!!!!!!! $$199.99 PeaZe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 22 2009, 08:55 AM~15151651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL GIVE U $70 FOR EACH 15 W/NOOOOO box.. I DO NOOOOT NEED THE BOX


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2009, 04:31 AM~15150390
> *ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY TYME TO PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *












pop ChampAgne oooooooooooh!!!









lol... hope u have a gooooooooooooooD onE!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wuz upppppppppppppppppp my layitlowfriendzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24 MA NINJA WAT IT DEW


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

let me guesss todays topic was caddys? :dunno:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2009, 08:24 AM~15151408
> *HOPEFULLY IF ALL GOESE WELL ILL BE THERE LOCKED UP  :biggrin:  LOL TOO MUCH INFO
> *


If your locked up how would you b able to go :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 22 2009, 11:51 AM~15153130
> *If your locked up how would you b able to go :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady desire you took care of dat yesturdai?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

TIA LALAAAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 22 2009, 11:51 AM~15153130
> *If your locked up how would you b able to go :biggrin:
> *



OF COURSE IT HAD TO BE THE KID THAT HAS NEVER HAD ANY TYPE OF AIR OR HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 22 2009, 03:08 PM~15153243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...THAT BABY IS SCARY...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 22 2009, 12:00 PM~15153190
> *Lady desire you took care of dat yesturdai?
> *


Nope.. We had 2 wait till this morning so instead last nite me nd my son stayed over dennis house in his quest room


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

dis has been dead today


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

i love men........ sorry im feeling really gay 2day


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 03:51 PM~15153622
> *i love men
> *


OMG... U R GAY, HUH?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 22 2009, 01:54 PM~15153659
> *OMG... U R GAY, HUH?
> *


just 2day


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 12:51 PM~15153622
> *i love men........ sorry im feeling really gay 2day
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 03:55 PM~15153669
> *just 2day
> *


WOW...THAT'S NICE... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 12:51 PM~15153622
> *i love men........ sorry im feeling really gay 2day
> *



LMFAOOO FUNNY I THOUGHT U WERE ALREAY OUT OF THE CLOSET BUT I GUESS UR JUST PEEPING OUT RIGHT NOW LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 22 2009, 03:56 PM~15153683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PURE GAYNESS


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO+Sep 22 2009, 01:56 PM~15153683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i decided its time. when are coming out with me?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> i love this picture
> 
> 
> LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 12:58 PM~15153710
> *i love this picture
> 
> 
> ...




NO PAPA REMEMBER IM IN LOVE OK WITH A GIRL NOT A MAN LIKE YOU LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2009, 04:00 PM~15153729
> *NO PAPA REMEMBER IM IN LOVE OK WITH A GIRL NOT A MAN LIKE YOU LOL
> *


UR IN LOVE...I KNEW IT!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> i love men........ sorry im feeling really gay 2day
> [/quote :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 22 2009, 01:02 PM~15153751
> *UR IN LOVE...I KNEW IT!
> *


ITS WITH YOU LEXxX OK FINE I ADMIT IT OK LOL JK I GOT ME A LIL HUNNY BUNNY SUMWHERE OUT CHEAAAA LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Lowridergame305, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LeXxTaCy

QUE BOLA :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 PM~15153243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is what lexx and alex baby would look like :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I GOT A GOPED FOR SALE 100bucks like new


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> NO PAPA REMEMBER IM IN LOVE OK WITH A GIRL NOT A MAN LIKE YOU LOL


not with me but your calling me "papa"? :0  






> > i love men........ sorry im feeling really gay 2day
> > [/quote :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 22 2009, 01:06 PM~15153799
> *this is what lexx and alex baby would look like :biggrin:
> *




LMFAOOO NAW MAYBEE YOURS BUT WITH SUM HUGE ASS EARS


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 22 2009, 01:02 PM~15153751
> *UR IN LOVE...I KNEW IT!
> *


I tOL U hE WAS iN LOvE WItH UUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!! 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 01:13 PM~15153897
> *not with me but your  calling me "papa"? :0
> 
> *



POINT IS UR GAY LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2009, 02:17 PM~15153939
> *POINT IS UR GAY  LOL
> *


  :cheesy:  :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 22 2009, 01:16 PM~15153931
> *I tOL U hE WAS iN LOvE WItH UUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0    :roflmao:    :roflmao:
> *



CREO QUE ALGUIEN ESTA JEALOUS HUH LEXxX LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 22 2009, 01:07 PM~15153824
> *I GOT A GOPED FOR SALE  100bucks like new
> *


WHAAAA I'LL bUT iT ryyyyt Now!!!! lol.... STR8 pIMpIN NEEDs A gO-PeD!!!!

& SO dO i!!! DHAt v8 iS NooooTTTTT PlayiiiiinG!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 22 2009, 04:16 PM~15153931
> *I tOL U hE WAS iN LOvE WItH UUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0    :roflmao:    :roflmao:
> *


we all knew it was wit lex. look at da signs he invited her to taco bell n sum other stuff come on now guys :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 01:18 PM~15153955
> *  :cheesy:    :0
> *



THE SMILEY REPRESENT UR EXPRESSION WHEN U SAW IT U GOT EXCITED U WINKED AND THEN TE LA METIERON AND THEN U WAS HAPPY LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2009, 02:19 PM~15153978
> *THE SMILEY REPRESENT UR EXPRESSION WHEN U SAW IT U GOT EXCITED U WINKED AND THEN TE LA METIERON AND THEN U WAS HAPPY LOL
> *


very happy! but it wasnt yours that i saw. i dont think either a man or women ever seen it.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 01:21 PM~15153996
> *very happy! but it wasnt yours that i saw. i dont think either a man or women ever seen it.
> *



AHHH I GOT YOU ON DAT ONE I GOT HOME MADE VIDEOS LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 22 2009, 01:19 PM~15153972
> *we all knew it was wit lex. look at da signs he invited her to taco bell n sum other stuff come on now guys  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM TELLiiiiiiNG UUUU!! DAM hOW CUm U DOnT INVITE ME 2 dHA TACo BEll??!! :0 U C DHAAAATs A SIIIIIIgN.....CUZ hE LiKES HER & NOtttt MEEEE!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 22 2009, 04:26 PM~15154045
> *IM TELLiiiiiiNG UUUU!! DAM hOW CUm U DOnT INVITE ME 2 dHA TACo BEll??!! U C DHAAAATs A SIIIIIIgN.....CUZ hE LiKES HER & NOtttt MEEEE!!!!
> *


im telling u its her he just nervous of telling her lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2009, 01:18 PM~15153957
> *CREO QUE ALGUIEN ESTA JEALOUS HUH LEXxX LOL
> *


NOt REALLY tOO mUCH <-----


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.dubshowtour.com/forms/electrical_miami.pdf
anybody here goin to the dub show and purchasing electricity to power your car for audio and tv's and all that shit since you cant turn your car on ??? they tryn to tax like crazy $150 labor just to plug it up plus whatever power you need to manage whatever your car pushin... let me know cause the said its cheaper if you have a group of cars cause they run it all off the same amps and shit...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 22 2009, 04:06 PM~15153799
> *this is what lexx and alex baby would look like :biggrin:
> *


LOL..DAMN..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 22 2009, 01:06 PM~15153799
> *this is what lexx and alex baby would look like :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 22 2009, 01:39 PM~15154189
> *:roflmao: :rofl:  :roflmao: :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:  :rofl: :roflmao:  :rofl: :roflmao:
> *



:loco:  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte 24 call my fone assmunch


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

RoLLiN ShReK,

WASSA FOOL I SEEN U LEAVIN WORK


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Dub show tickets for sale $15 A PCS GOT 50 LEFT HIT ME UP .


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yallll check outt STRAIGHT PIMPIN in the new rick ross video gooooooooooo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19pMtj2IE40


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 22 2009, 06:20 PM~15155132
> *yallll check outt  STRAIGHT PIMPIN in the new rick ross video gooooooooooo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19pMtj2IE40
> *



DAMN MUST BE NICE TO D DOUNUTS IN A MAYBACH ON 24'S....BAD ASS VIDEO ...STR-8 PIMPIN LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 12:51 PM~15153622
> *i love men........ sorry im feeling really gay 2day
> *


Que que???????????


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 22 2009, 01:02 PM~15153751
> *UR IN LOVE...I KNEW IT!
> *


He admittedddd ittt!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2009, 01:04 PM~15153777
> *ITS WITH YOU LEXxX OK FINE I ADMIT IT OK LOL JK I GOT ME A LIL HUNNY BUNNY SUMWHERE OUT CHEAAAA LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 22 2009, 04:04 PM~15155609
> *He admittedddd ittt!!!!
> *


connnnnnnnnnnnnnnno amigo


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hit up www.iceventz.com to register and see ya out there!*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

15 LEFT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 22 2009, 04:26 PM~15154045
> *IM TELLiiiiiiNG UUUU!! DAM hOW CUm U DOnT INVITE ME 2 dHA TACo BEll??!! :0    U C DHAAAATs A SIIIIIIgN.....CUZ hE LiKES HER & NOtttt MEEEE!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i HeArD iTs bEcAuSe yOu TyPe LiKe ThIs.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ccoommoooo?!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 22 2009, 05:13 PM~15156359
> *i HeArD iTs bEcAuSe yOu TyPe LiKe ThIs.
> *


i have to agree! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 22 2009, 05:03 PM~15155591
> *Que que???????????
> *


dammmmmmmmm chicho got me i just seen all this shit . that ***** is a bitch


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

WE FINALY GOT THE SHIPMENT IN LET US KNOW WHAT U NEED ......


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 22 2009, 06:14 PM~15156363
> *Ccoommoooo?!!
> *


DAMMMM MIKE U SHOULDA CALLED ME CHICHO SIGNED IN AT THE SHOP UNDER MY ACCOUNT AND STARTED THAT SHIT.LOL.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 05:53 PM~15156784
> *dammmmmmmmm chicho  got me  i just seen all this shit . that ***** is a bitch
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2009, 06:59 PM~15156840
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


DAMMMM BITCH YOU WHERE HERE SO U SEEN THAT ***** DO IT . :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 06:01 PM~15156856
> *DAMMMM BITCH YOU WHERE HERE SO U SEEN THAT ***** DO IT . :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


lmao who knows if it was him :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2009, 07:05 PM~15156896
> *lmao who knows if it was him :biggrin:
> *


LOL. ESTAN DPINGA


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 05:57 PM~15156826
> *DAMMMM MIKE U SHOULDA CALLED ME CHICHO SIGNED IN AT THE SHOP UNDER MY ACCOUNT AND STARTED THAT SHIT.LOL.
> *


I figured !!! I thought it was our other homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, 95rangeron14z
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

this shyt is dead today


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ready for dub !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 22 2009, 03:08 PM~15155013
> *3 left *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

comooooo impalamike in the house


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 22 2009, 09:12 PM~15159328
> *comooooo impalamike in the house
> *


Que vuelta chamaco


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 12:15 AM~15159375
> *Que vuelta chamaco
> *


here at the crib,explain to me realy quick wats up wit alex and lex and this rebeka chick??? im a lil lost...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 05:53 PM~15156784
> *dammmmmmmmm chicho  got me  i just seen all this shit . that ***** is a bitch
> *


damn so u dnt love men? i got all excited for nothing? lmao


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 12:28 AM~15159532
> *damn so u dnt love men? i got all excited for nothing? lmao
> *


hey whats up jose with the white lincoln...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 22 2009, 09:45 PM~15159786
> *hey whats up jose with the white lincoln...
> *


wuts good jose with the lincoln? im workin *****


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 12:47 AM~15159808
> *wuts good jose with the lincoln? im workin *****
> *


at this time....estas loco pa la pinga....well dale ima hit my nice cumffy bed...oh man...tired....lol...dale fool....


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 22 2009, 09:50 PM~15159853
> *at this time....estas loco pa la pinga....well dale ima hit my nice cumffy bed...oh man...tired....lol...dale fool....
> *


ur a bitch!! :machinegun:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*custom rims and pedals......954-651-2061*


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 22 2009, 09:16 PM~15159398
> *here at the crib,explain to me realy quick wats up wit alex and lex and this rebeka chick??? im a lil lost...
> *


I wish i could but i really dont want to get shanked :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 04:55 AM~15161406
> *I wish i could but i really dont want to get shanked :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 22 2009, 08:57 PM~15156826
> *DAMMMM MIKE U SHOULDA CALLED ME CHICHO SIGNED IN AT THE SHOP UNDER MY ACCOUNT AND STARTED THAT SHIT.LOL.
> *


YEAAAAA RITE! U KNOW UR GAY...IT'S OK :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 23 2009, 12:07 AM~15159263
> *ready for dub !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 12:28 AM~15159532
> *damn so u dnt love men? i got all excited for nothing? lmao
> *


LMAO...UR GAY, TOO :biggrin: ....BUT, IT'S OK...UR MY BUDDY ANYWAY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HeLLoOo, FeLLaS! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 06:16 AM~15161631
> *YEAAAAA RITE! U KNOW UR GAY...IT'S OK :biggrin:
> *


LOL DAMN SE LO ESTAS TIRANDO DURO LExXx


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, carlows, plenty money regal



OYE UVE BEEN TOO TOO QUIET


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 23 2009, 09:21 AM~15161647
> *LOL DAMN SE LO ESTAS TIRANDO DURO LExXx
> *


LOL...ALWAYS


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 06:24 AM~15161664
> *LOL...ALWAYS
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 23 2009, 09:26 AM~15161674
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


SO TB OR CHECKERS 2NITE?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 06:29 AM~15161681
> *SO TB OR CHECKERS 2NITE?
> *



ehh taco then checkers its only the right thing


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 23 2009, 09:44 AM~15161753
> *ehh taco then checkers its only the right thing
> *


HOW CUTE BUDDY WE ALL KNOW U IN LUV WIT LEX SO STOP HIDING IT ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 23 2009, 06:46 AM~15161766
> *HOW CUTE BUDDY WE ALL KNOW U IN LUV WIT LEX SO STOP HIDING IT ALREADY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MIRA GRUMPY NO TE METAS EN LO MIO :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning....!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 23 2009, 09:47 AM~15161775
> *MIRA GRUMPY NO TE METAS EN LO MIO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0   hno: hno:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP WHO????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Buenos dias amigos y amigas :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MR.GRUMPY, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, Who Productions, *impalamike63* 



ITS MIKEYYYYY


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MR.GRUMPY, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Who Productions, Lowridergame305, impalamike63 
GOOD MORNING TO ALL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 23 2009, 06:51 AM~15161800
> *Buenos dias amigos y amigas :wave:
> *



YA SE JODIO LA COSA :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

just tryin to get shit ready...! whats good with you this fine morning....?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 23 2009, 09:52 AM~15161808
> *YA SE JODIO LA COSA  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 23 2009, 09:53 AM~15161813
> *just tryin to get shit ready...! whats good with you this fine morning....?
> *


NOT MUCH SAME HERE FOR DUB SHOW


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah same shit here aswell....! it should be really nice....i know broward customs got a nice spot there....and double O is coming out real nice....! so i hope everyone has a fun time and gets to see some really nice stuff this weekend...!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what they do what it is!!!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 23 2009, 06:52 AM~15161808
> *YA SE JODIO LA COSA  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Coño nd 2 think I was just gonna post somethin defending u nd then u come trying me :nono:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

its too freakin early for this whole alex loves lexx and that new chick...lol..dejen el trasvesti tranquilo cono...lol...lol...naw j/k thats my dawg....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:04 AM~15161879
> *what they do what it is!!!!!
> *




OH SHIIIIITT PALM AVE IN DIS BIITCH


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 23 2009, 10:07 AM~15161901
> *OH SHIIIIITT PALM AVE IN DIS BIITCH
> *


negative mi amigo...im home just chillin....didnt go to work today...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:06 AM~15161895
> *its too freakin early for this whole alex loves lexx and that new chick...lol..dejen el trasvesti tranquilo cono...lol...lol...naw j/k thats my dawg....
> *



PONTE A TRABAJAR QUE EL UNICO TRANSVESTI AQUI ERES TU LOL U GOING TO NIGHT DO U NEED PERMISSION TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 23 2009, 10:08 AM~15161912
> *PONTE A TRABAJAR QUE EL UNICO TRANSVESTI AQUI ERES TU LOL U GOING TO NIGHT DO U NEED PERMISSION TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what u mean if i need permission too???? i think u throwing bombas to our old deer friend roberto soto....lmao....yea i'll be there posted up at tb...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

POOKY!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ni pingaaaaaaaaaaaa. Ima b at taco bell today


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:15 AM~15161974
> *Ni pingaaaaaaaaaaaa.  Ima b at taco bell today
> *


i understand my friend you work very hard doing not a dam thing at that garbage place...its ok....u dont have to go to show everyone that u can go out once a week from your house...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jose. Y eso ur on lay it low so early in da morning


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:16 AM~15161991
> *Jose. Y eso ur on lay it low so early in da morning
> *


cuz im home doing not a dam thing chillin and relaxing.....like you mi amigo....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can go out any day i want not just only mon and wed


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:18 AM~15162002
> *I can go out any day i want not just only mon and wed
> *


hey if u say so.....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

mira whos there impalamike....i wounder if he realy has an impala...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:18 AM~15162000
> *cuz im home doing not a dam thing chillin and relaxing.....like you mi amigo....
> *


If u want passs by my house. Bueno if SONIA lets you :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:20 AM~15162026
> *If u want passs by my house.  Bueno if SONIA lets you :biggrin:
> *


ummm dont be throwing ranks cuz then when its my turn u get mad and jump in the built bucket u bought and hull ass...lol...lol...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:20 AM~15162020
> *mira whos there impalamike....i wounder if he realy has an impala...
> *



NAW I HEARD HE HAS ONE FOR EVERY YEAR LUCKY HIM!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:20 AM~15162020
> *mira whos there impalamike....i wounder if he realy has an impala...
> *


Bueno he has 2 caprices and one biscayne. But he calls them impalas :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lets not forget y un chapin


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:25 AM~15162065
> *Bueno he has 2 caprices and one biscayne.  But he calls them impalas :biggrin:
> *


dam...thats a low blow to the u know what.....tell this young ***** what time of day it is gordo...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

cono ladyd the least thing u can do is help out mike,ears is just ranking on him,remember hes like a big brother to you... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:32 AM~15162116
> *cono ladyd the least thing u can do is help out mike,ears is just ranking on him,remember hes like a big brother to you... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Como0o0o0o0o?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:21 AM~15162036
> *ummm dont be throwing ranks cuz then when its my turn u get mad and jump in the built bucket u bought and hull ass...lol...lol...
> *


Mike plz explain to our dear friend dat to roll with us he must have more than one car :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:32 AM~15162116
> *cono ladyd the least thing u can do is help out mike,ears is just ranking on him,remember hes like a big brother to you... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THINGS R DIFFERENT NOW.. BUT... HOWEVER, I DO RECALL HIM HAVIN 2 IMPALAS .. SOOOOOOOO AYI LO TIENES PIPO.. :biggrin:

OH ND DON'T BLAME EARZ 4 SOMETHING U STARTED :tongue:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:35 AM~15162138
> *Mike plz explain to our dear friend dat to roll with us he must have more than one car :biggrin:
> *


papa u have a truck and a half a car,with that bent as monte that looks like ur making a left turn when u are realy just going str8....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 07:35 AM~15162138
> *Mike plz explain to our dear friend dat to roll with us he must have more than one car :biggrin:
> *



Como :uh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:38 AM~15162154
> *papa u have a truck and a half a car,with that bent as monte that looks like ur making a left turn when u are realy just going str8....
> *


OYE OYE JOSE TE LA ESTAS PASANDO..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 23 2009, 07:41 AM~15162178
> *OYE OYE JOSE TE LA ESTAS PASANDO..
> *


Its ok i understand havein 4 kidz its imposible to build a linc. Dats a rebuilt


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:44 AM~15162199
> *Its ok i understand havein 4 kidz its imposible to build a linc.  Dats a rebuilt
> *


are u saying flaco sold me a rebuilt???? flaco mira a ver a este elephante talking smak....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 07:16 AM~15161631
> *YEAAAAA RITE! U KNOW UR GAY...IT'S OK :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUKED UP . :buttkick:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 07:44 AM~15162199
> *Its ok i understand havein 4 kidz its imposible to build a linc.  Dats a rebuilt
> *


COMO?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shyt lady ugly. Is chopin u up she got a chevy. Rims and a System


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 08:47 AM~15162209
> *are u saying flaco sold me a rebuilt???? flaco mira a ver a este elephante talking smak....
> *


DAMMIT MAN . ESTAN DEPINGA .LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 07:47 AM~15162210
> *THATS FUKED UP .  :buttkick:
> *


Flaco. Whats all this about


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:49 AM~15162226
> *Shyt lady ugly.  Is chopin u up she got a chevy. Rims and a System
> *


papa at least i can go where ever and be fresh and clean no sweat no nada,on the other hand u got 2 cars and dont got no a/c...by the time u get somewhere it looks like u ran in a marathon and shyt....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Fuck a ***** named a/c


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Remember who had a06 scion witno acc


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:53 AM~15162246
> *Fuck a ***** named a/c
> *


yea right!!!! u say that cuz u aint got it bitch....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:20 AM~15162020
> *mira whos there impalamike....i wounder if he realy has an impala...
> *


Nigg u know dam well what i got


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 10:54 AM~15162256
> *Remember who had a06 scion witno acc
> *


u said it HAD....Moved up to better bigger things...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike u down for flanigans


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 10:55 AM~15162261
> *Nigg u know dam well what i got
> *


oye no lo cojas con migo...ur friend was the one that said u got a biscane and a chapin...lmao


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I never said dat. He signd in under my sn


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

U knoe jose is known for dat


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2009, 08:50 AM~15162233
> *Flaco. Whats all this about
> *


Damm u seen alex girlfriend trying me ? Couse she gota a new bf and they almost have the same name she's trying 2 act funny .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lolllll


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 11:05 AM~15162323
> *Damm u seen alex girlfriend trying me ? Couse she gota a new bf and they almost have the same name she's trying 2 act funny .
> *


alex has a g.f?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 09:07 AM~15162337
> *alex has a g.f?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


And u don't know .. My dogg's a pimp .


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

JOSEEEEEEEEEEEEE y la PELUA :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Sep 23 2009, 11:12 AM~15162368
> *JOSEEEEEEEEEEEEE y la PELUA :biggrin:
> *


***** no empieces....taco bell tonite??


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 11:11 AM~15162361
> *And u don't know .. My dogg's a pimp .
> *


no i dont,whos the unlucky gurl?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 08:15 AM~15162385
> *no i dont,whos the unlucky gurl?
> *


Pipo u haven't been reading all the shit that's been goin on here? Bueno u have 2 go like idk maybe 10 pages back nd start reading from there lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE I HAVENT MISSED NOTHING GOOD JUST TWO DUMIES ARGUING ABOUT WHOS GOT A/C IN THERE CARS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Me voy, este miami fest chat room esta de pipi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

yea me too,fuck a chat room...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, L_NEGRO, MR.GRUMPY, 99 LINCOLN, sickassscion, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, cafeconlechedjs


sup fellas


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 08:24 AM~15162445
> *yea me too,fuck a chat room...
> *


she is going 2day (La at taco bell) :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 22 2009, 03:20 PM~15155132
> *yallll check outt  STRAIGHT PIMPIN in the new rick ross video gooooooooooo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19pMtj2IE40
> *


DAS WUZZZZZZZZZuuuuuuuuuuuPP!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 11:05 AM~15162323
> *Damm u seen alex girlfriend trying me ? Couse she gota a new bf and they almost have the same name she's trying 2 act funny .
> *


lmao!!!!!! ahhhh, u got jokes..ok ok... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:38 AM~15162154
> *papa u have a truck and a half a car,with that bent as monte that looks like ur making a left turn when u are realy just going str8....
> *


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 09:31 AM~15162487
> *lmao!!!!!! ahhhh, u got jokes..ok ok... :biggrin:
> *


Always .  . But remember u started it . Lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

I NEEd A bOX FOr 2-15's & DEY NeED 2 b A ROuND 1??!! If ANY1 NOOOES Or HEARs PM Me PLEaaaaaaaSE...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 11:43 AM~15162584
> *Always .    . But remember u started it . Lol
> *


IT'S OK... I KNOW UR PLAYING! :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I need a dam drink :uh: :uh:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 09:59 AM~15162697
> *I need a dam drink :uh:  :uh:
> *


That makes 2 of us .


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 04:55 AM~15161406
> *I wish i could but i really dont want to get shanked :biggrin:
> *


stfuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.............. gfnhfdgtrfdjhgvjh,g,lukhyiouoiypiuyi


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

ill take a drink also,but remember i have a low alcohol level so i'll only take one....lmao... :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 09:07 AM~15162775
> *ill take a drink also,but remember i have a low alcohol level so i'll only take one....lmao... :biggrin:
> *


Nah i need a few :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 23 2009, 09:06 AM~15162768
> *DIS REBEKA CHiCK...LOL.... YA tU SABEEEEEEEs!!! A SEcRET uNKNOWN!!!!
> *


De que tu hablas vieja?!?!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i be back,ima go do sumthing right quick..(aim door closes)


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

mikeyyyy!!!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 06:18 AM~15161637
> *LMAO...UR GAY, TOO :biggrin: ....BUT, IT'S OK...UR MY BUDDY ANYWAY
> *


thank you?


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Sep 23 2009, 08:12 AM~15162368
> *JOSEEEEEEEEEEEEE y la PELUA :biggrin:
> *


Oooooooooooooooo shit look who came out 2 play jose u know u can't be in here :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 07:47 AM~15162209
> *are u saying flaco sold me a rebuilt???? flaco mira a ver a este elephante talking smak....
> *


lol.....weeeeeeLL im a witnEssssss!!! i noEEEEE he didnt!!! 

cuz i knw whEre it caMe 4m.... :0 :0 :0 :0

lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 09:57 AM~15163226
> *mikeyyyy!!!
> *


Estas perdido amigo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 23 2009, 11:04 AM~15163286
> *lol.....weeeeeeLL im a witnEssssss!!! i noEEEEE he didnt!!!
> 
> cuz i knw whEre it caMe 4m....  :0 :0  :0  :0
> ...


thank you .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 11:06 AM~15163310
> *Estas perdido amigo
> *


MIKE LET HIM B U HAVENT NOTICED HOW PEACEFULL THE SHOP HAS BEEN ????


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 22 2009, 09:16 PM~15159398
> *here at the crib,explain to me realy quick wats up wit alex and lex and this rebeka chick??? im a lil lost...
> *


DIS REBEKA CHiCK...LOL.... YA tU SABEEEEEEEs!!! A SEcRET uNKNOWN!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 22 2009, 05:15 PM~15156387
> *i have to agree! :biggrin:
> *


groooooUpiEEE!!! lmaoooo!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 22 2009, 10:16 PM~15159398
> *here at the crib,explain to me realy quick wats up wit alex and lex and this rebeka chick??? im a lil lost...
> *


TREMENDO 3SOME . IM TELLING U MY DOGG ALEX IS A PIMP I WANA B LIKE HIM WHEN I GROW UP .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Se ve que this leonte guy is gonna post up porn in here..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow I was wrong he didn't post anything.. Could be becuz I said he was gonna do it.. 

Oh well...

KING LINCOLN u goin 2 tb 2nite?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow I was wrong he didn't post anything.. Could be becuz I said he was gonna do it.. 

Oh well...

KING LINCOLN u goin 2 tb 2nite?


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 10:09 AM~15163342
> *MIKE LET HIM B U HAVENT NOTICED  HOW PEACEFULL THE SHOP HAS BEEN ????
> *


thats y i dnt go anymore. i could tell when im not wanted. no importa, naci solo, ando solo, muero solo y no confio en nadie mas que en el metal que cargo solo.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 11:59 AM~15162697
> *I need a dam drink :uh:  :uh:
> *


so do i! :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 23 2009, 10:31 AM~15163514
> *Wow I was wrong he didn't post anything.. Could be becuz I said he was gonna do it..
> 
> Oh well...
> ...


i gota work, ima c if i could get out for a lil bit.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 12:59 PM~15163238
> *thank you?
> *


ur welcome


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 10:06 AM~15163310
> *Estas perdido amigo
> *


ive actually had to work lately, que mal gusto. y tu que? u started workin finally?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 10:37 AM~15163566
> *so do i!  :biggrin:
> *


Where we going drinking at?! Im long overdue, this new job is stressin me the f**k out :uh:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 10:45 AM~15163648
> *Where we going drinking at?! Im long overdue, this new job is stressin me the f**k out :uh:
> *


smoke sum :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 01:45 PM~15163648
> *Where we going drinking at?! Im long overdue, this new job is stressin me the f**k out :uh:
> *


aww mikey...im'a bring sum tequila n vodka 2nite!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 01:50 PM~15163684
> *smoke sum :420:  :420:
> *


burn out...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 10:55 AM~15163747
> *burn out...
> *


4 real, i think ima have to quit 4 some time tho. caught 2 charges yesterday n they might put me in probation


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 01:57 PM~15163766
> *4 real, i think ima have to quit 4 some time tho. caught 2 charges yesterday n they might put me in probation
> *


ur lying!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 23 2009, 01:03 PM~15163277
> *Oooooooooooooooo shit look who came out 2 play jose u know u can't be in here  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


look whos talking,mr.regal....by the time it comes out its going to be a full blowen classic....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

hey there jose with the white lincoln how u doing today sr...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Vanilla u comin thru 2nite at tb?

How bout u rebeka?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 23 2009, 11:06 AM~15163848
> *Vanilla u comin thru 2nite at tb?
> 
> How bout u rebeka?
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 23 2009, 11:08 AM~15163869
> *
> *


MIJA QUE SI VAS PARA TACO BELL?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

JOSE SE VE QUE NO ESTAS TRABAJANDO HOY LOL.. 

SO WUTS GOOD PPL? ANYTHING INTERESTING?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 10:38 AM~15163590
> *ive actually had to work lately, que mal gusto. y tu que? u started workin finally?
> *


Yeap unfortunately :uh:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 23 2009, 11:12 AM~15163901
> *MIJA QUE SI VAS PARA TACO BELL?
> *


mija que NO C>>>>>>>>lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 23 2009, 10:54 AM~15163730
> *aww mikey...im'a bring sum tequila n vodka 2nite!
> *


Thats what im talkin bout! Dont fake though!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 10:57 AM~15163766
> *4 real, i think ima have to quit 4 some time tho. caught 2 charges yesterday n they might put me in probation
> *


Dam jose, u have to becareful with that


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

FOR SALE 64 IMPALA FULL DOOR SHELL (PASSENGER SIDE) $300 O.B.O

WILL DELIVER IN DADE, BROWARD AND NAPLES AREA. ALL OTHER LOCATIONS BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. FOR SHIPPING PRICES PM ZIP CODE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 23 2009, 11:19 AM~15163973
> *mija que NO C>>>>>>>>lol
> *


Bueno if u don't know then put :dunno: not  lol.. Anywho go bro nd take the lil poopyhead 2..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 11:21 AM~15164000
> *Thats what im talkin bout! Dont fake though!
> *


I smell a fakeerrr!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 23 2009, 11:44 AM~15164231
> *Bueno if u don't know then put :dunno: not  lol.. Anywho go bro nd take the lil poopyhead 2..
> *


tambiiiiiieeeeen me vaS a deciR k pOner... No nO nooooo te diGo a ti!!!! lol...

well Hes alwaYs goIn where I gooooo!!!! lol... but u take UUUUUr pooPyhead!!! lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 11:47 AM~15164252
> *I smell a fakeerrr!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: o0o0o0o


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 11:02 AM~15163817
> *look whos talking,mr.regal....by the time it comes out its going to be a full blowen classic....
> *


Hater :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

the dubshow is this saturday or sunday ? :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 23 2009, 03:35 PM~15164768
> *the dubshow is this saturday or sunday ? :uh:
> *


SATURDAY


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 11:35 AM~15163549
> *thats y i dnt go anymore. i could tell when im not wanted. no importa, naci solo, ando solo, muero solo y no confio en nadie mas que en el metal que cargo solo.
> *


dammm ***** u sound like a rapper.lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 23 2009, 01:59 PM~15165010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sirrrrr.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 01:08 PM~15165089
> *dammm ***** u sound like a rapper.lol
> *


Lmao, i swear when i read that i thought he was singing along with those cuban rappers he be watching on youtube!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Remi11 (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 23 2009, 12:59 PM~15165010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMffffffAAAAAoooo!!! DAs NOt REALLy A ToPIc cLAUdio... & HoNESTlY I dONT REALLyyyy GiVE A fUK!!!! YES IM A SNITCH!!!! I ToL ALeXIS eRRYYYYYYtHANG!!! 

AND wHAAAA??!!

& I'LL STiLL TELL iT ALL....

& B.T.W THeYRE'S A dIFFEReNCE BETwEEN A SNiTCH... 

& GETTiNG CAUgHT CuZ U aINT SLiCK!!! LOL.... 

U C......U GOT CAuGHT CUZ u AIIIIInT SLiCK!!! LOL... 

& DEn Meeeee -----> DHA SNItCH RECOnFIRMED u WERENT SLiCK dAS It!!!

DOnT HAtE dHA gAME..... hATE dHA pLAYER 

DEZe NIgGUUUhZ I tELL u!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 01:10 PM~15165108
> *yes sirrrrr.
> *


No T mETaS K eSTo NO ES cONTIgo!! LOL... TU cAYAdITooooooo!

Y COn LA CAmARA EN LA MANo!!! SSSSSSSShhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 23 2009, 01:35 PM~15165346
> *LMffffffAAAAAoooo!!! DAs NOt REALLy A ToPIc cLAUdio... & HoNESTlY I dONT REALLyyyy GiVE A fUK!!!! YES IM A SNITCH!!!! I ToL ALeXIS eRRYYYYYYtHANG!!!
> 
> AND wHAAAA??!!
> ...


:roflmao: 

Ay Rebeka estas de pipi.. Atleast ur shot out! Love ya biaaaaaaaa.. Dats wusssup..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

EEEEEEEH-XAAAAAAAAACtLyyyyyyy....... MYPOiNT.COm!!! 

ThANK U & DOnT CUm AGAin!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 23 2009, 01:36 PM~15165357
> *No T mETaS K eSTo NO ES cONTIgo!! LOL... TU cAYAdITooooooo!
> 
> Y COn LA CAmARA EN LA MANo!!! SSSSSSSShhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
> *


yo simpre tengo la camara el la mano......look Rebeka la cosa no contigo so tu calladita ma...............


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 23 2009, 01:10 PM~15165108
> *yes sirrrrr.
> *


i AGREE....


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 23 2009, 01:30 PM~15165308
> *Lmao, i swear when i read that i thought he was singing along with those cuban rappers he be watching on youtube!!
> *


lmaooo... la nota :420: me da por eso


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

quick ? is there still going to be taco bell and checkers tonight?????


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 05:02 PM~15167185
> *quick ? is there still going to be taco bell and checkers tonight?????
> *


wuts good jose with the lincoln?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 08:11 PM~15167252
> *wuts good jose with the lincoln?
> *


 u tell me jose with the other lincoln


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 05:11 PM~15167260
> *u tell me jose with the other lincoln
> *


wuts up with the hangout tonite?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 08:15 PM~15167287
> *wuts up with the hangout tonite?
> *


thats what im saying...is there gona be taco bell and checkers today??


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 05:17 PM~15167307
> *thats what im saying...is there gona be taco bell and checkers today??
> *


where the fucks every1 @?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 08:18 PM~15167313
> *where the fucks every1 @?
> *


u know alex is at king auto,ears home,gordo i honestly dont know..ummmm..thats about it :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 05:24 PM~15167365
> *u know alex is at king auto,ears home,gordo i honestly dont know..ummmm..thats about it :biggrin:
> *


hes changing the blades on the lawn mower?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 08:26 PM~15167387
> *hes changing the blades on the lawn mower?
> *


dam jose,les tas tirando duro...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 23 2009, 05:28 PM~15167409
> *dam jose,les tas tirando duro...
> *


im talkin bout mike *****, he said that he had to go change the blades on his lawn mower cuz they were dull. tu siempre pensando mal.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 08:31 PM~15167435
> *im talkin bout mike *****, he said that he had to go change the blades on his lawn mower cuz they were dull. tu siempre pensando mal.
> *


lmao!!!!!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

wuts good chichi on 13s?


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

KING LINCOLN, :nicoderm:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

whos going to tb tonite?


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 23 2009, 05:35 PM~15167474
> *KING LINCOLN, :nicoderm:
> *


wuts good pimp?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 05:38 PM~15167496
> *whos going to tb tonite?
> *


I am sir :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 08:33 PM~15167459
> *wuts good chichi on 13s?
> *


wat dey do


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 23 2009, 05:40 PM~15167518
> *I am sir :biggrin:
> *


cool i guess ill c u there...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Sep 23 2009, 05:41 PM~15167537
> *wat dey do
> *


aki men, chillin


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 23 2009, 08:53 PM~15167658
> *aki men, chillin
> *


wats new to the car?


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Sep 23 2009, 05:53 PM~15167674
> *wats new to the car?
> *


nothing, took off the tints. ima c if i order the rhims like in 2 or 3 weeks...


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hit up www.iceventz.com and come show us what you've got! 

Live performances!
Tattoos!
Hot models!
Cars of all makes, models and styles!

Who's taking best car club?*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

KING LINCOLN donde andas? Lol.. We're all in tb


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

COME SIGN UP YOUR CAR SO I CAN GET YOUR RIDE ON TV

[email protected]

COME BY THE BOOTH AND MEET 

VIDEO VIXEN ANGELICA CURVES

MICKEY MUNDAY OF THE COCAIN COWBOYS

& C RIDE (C-RIDE FT T PAIN "MONEY ROUND HERE")

THE SHOW IS GNNA BE SICK

DG


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

nvm


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning lay it lowers! :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good morning!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Lowridergame305 :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305 :h5: :h5:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2009, 09:25 AM~15172045
> *LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305 :h5:  :h5:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Morning Miami


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

HOW WE DOING THIS MORNING???? DUB SHOW ON SATURDAY HOPE WE ALL READY....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2009, 09:31 AM~15172074
> *HOW WE DOING THIS MORNING???? DUB SHOW ON SATURDAY HOPE WE ALL READY....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Mornin MIA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Sep 24 2009, 09:40 AM~15172115
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


so, u love drama?? lol.....
then u will love this fest! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wut up wut up


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15172119
> *Mornin MIA
> *


hellloooo :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:25 AM~15172045
> *LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305 :h5:  :h5:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:31 AM~15172074
> *HOW WE DOING THIS MORNING???? DUB SHOW ON SATURDAY HOPE WE ALL READY....
> *


YeA My BENtLEyS rEADy.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FOr NEXt YEArS DUb SHow!!! LOL... I cANT BRInG IT oUTT DIs YEAr!!! :nono: 

SORRY GuYS....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15172121
> *wut up wut up
> *


it was cute how u decided to dress like me...but....no more peaking thru my windows, luverboy


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hi, mikey!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 09:43 AM~15172132
> *YeA My BENtLEyS rEADy....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FOr NEXt YEArS DUb SHow!!! LOL... I cANT BRInG IT oUTT DIs YEAr!!!  :nono:
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: 

LeXxTaCy :wave:

MR.GRUMPY :wave:

impalamike63 :wave:

Lowridergame305 :wave:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 09:43 AM~15172134
> *it was cute how u decided to dress like me...but....no more peaking thru my windows, luverboy
> *


HOLD UP DRESSING LIKE U :roflmao: N PEAKING THRU UR WINDOW DATS NOT CALLED IN LUV WIT U ITS CALLED STALKING U


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 06:43 AM~15172134
> *it was cute how u decided to dress like me...but....no more peaking thru my windows, luverboy
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 06:43 AM~15172134
> *it was cute how u decided to dress like me...but....no more peaking thru my windows, luverboy
> *



LMFAOOO HEY DONT BE SAYING I PEAKED THRU UR WINDOW CUZ IF I DONT REMEMBER I THINK I SAW U PARKED AT MY HOUSE LOOKING THRU MY WINDOW AND TRYING TO HIDE BEHIND MY TREE LOL BUT IT WAS CUTE IN DEED WE HAD EM HATING LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 09:46 AM~15172149
> *
> 
> LeXxTaCy  :wave:
> ...


muuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh, my luv! how r u this fiiiiiiiiiiiine thursday morning?!?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:46 AM~15172154
> *HOLD UP DRESSING LIKE U  :roflmao: N PEAKING THRU UR WINDOW DATS NOT CALLED IN LUV WIT U ITS CALLED STALKING U
> *



HEY I WASENT PEAKING BUT Y U AINT GO BY LAST NIGHT FOOL


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 06:41 AM~15172120
> *so, u love drama?? lol.....
> then u will love this fest! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 06:31 AM~15172079
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 06:44 AM~15172139
> *hi, mikey!
> *


Hey!! How u dooiiinn?!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 09:48 AM~15172169
> *HEY I WASENT PEAKING BUT Y U AINT GO BY LAST NIGHT FOOL
> *


I WENT TO CHECKERS HOMIE I DO WORK AT NITE U KNOW


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 24 2009, 09:49 AM~15172179
> *:biggrin:
> *


hello, tommy! how u doing? :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Sep 24 2009, 09:49 AM~15172177
> *
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:49 AM~15172182
> *I WENT TO CHECKERS HOMIE I DO WORK AT NITE U KNOW
> *



O0O0O0O NAW WE WERE AT TACO TILL 12 30 TILL WE GOT KICKED


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 24 2009, 09:49 AM~15172181
> *Hey!! How u dooiiinn?!
> *


gooooood...where is the pic of loverboygame305 and myself?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 09:50 AM~15172188
> *O0O0O0O NAW WE WERE AT TACO TILL 12 30 TILL WE GOT KICKED
> *


NOT NO 1230 CUZ I PASSED BY AT DAT TYME N NO1 WAS THERE SO I WENT TO CHECKERS


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Lowridergame305 U GOING TO DA SHOW???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:55 AM~15172223
> *Lowridergame305 U GOING TO DA SHOW???
> *



shit i wish with no setup yea rite ima look weak out there but ill be out soon im building as we speak


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 06:46 AM~15172149
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:
> 
> LeXxTaCy  :wave:
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave:

Wuts poppin?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 06:18 AM~15172019
> *good morning!
> *


hows ur new toy :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 24 2009, 10:06 AM~15172283
> *hows ur new toy  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD... THANX FOR ASKING, PICKLE :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:10 AM~15172305
> *GOOD... THANX FOR ASKING, PICKLE  :biggrin:
> *


must be nice.... :tongue:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

BLACK MAGIC GOODIES :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 24 2009, 10:12 AM~15172316
> *must be nice.... :tongue:
> *


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

LMAO!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 08:21 AM~15172382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahah lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

ALL-EYES-ONME...HOW R U, BUDDY?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:27 AM~15172415
> *Hahahahah lmao
> *


THAT IS FOR U, FLACO TACO... AND GORDITO BURRITO :biggrin:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 10:27 AM~15172416
> *ALL-EYES-ONME...HOW R U, BUDDY?!
> *


GOOD N U


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:27 AM~15172416
> *ALL-EYES-ONME...HOW R U, BUDDY?!
> *



SHIT ALL DAY LMAOO :biggrin:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, GoGetta305, Que la verga LOCO, carlows
ENTONCES BURRO ....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 08:28 AM~15172424
> *THAT IS FOR U, FLACO TACO... AND GORDITO BURRITO :biggrin:
> *


Yeya . Whats up with that i heared u got a new toy ? Como ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 08:29 AM~15172438
> *SHIT ALL DAY LMAOO :biggrin:
> *


My dogg shooting 2 kill .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 10:29 AM~15172438
> *SHIT ALL DAY LMAOO :biggrin:
> *


LOL..


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 07:29 AM~15172438
> *SHIT ALL DAY LMAOO :biggrin:
> *


mira el dentista!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:32 AM~15172464
> *Yeya . Whats up  with that i heared u got a new toy ? Como ?
> *


UMMMM....NOTHING :angel:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:37 AM~15172499
> *LOL..
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoooo!!! u cnt c the shoes tho..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:40 AM~15172516
> *lmaoooo!!! u cnt c the shoes tho..
> *


OK...HOLD ON...I GOTCHU


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:37 AM~15172499
> *LOL..
> 
> 
> ...


Aaawwwww how cute!! Look at lowridergames colgate smile!!! Hes not only in love, hes also a representative for colgate!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:40 AM~15172516
> *lmaoooo!!! u cnt c the shoes tho..
> *


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 08:38 AM~15172510
> *UMMMM....NOTHING :angel:
> *


I don't wana know what the new toy is . We'll i do just not now .Lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:51 AM~15172574
> *I don't wana know what the new toy is . We'll i do just not now .Lol
> *


LOL...U NERDDD


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

all-eyez-onme, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Str8PiMpInReBeka, impalamike63, KING LINCOLN

YA'LL R BEING TOOOOO QUIET...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 08:54 AM~15172596
> *all-eyez-onme, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, Str8PiMpInReBeka, impalamike63, KING LINCOLN
> 
> YA'LL R BEING TOOOOO QUIET...
> *


My dogg mike working and jose or rebeka u don't wana get them started . Lmao


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:37 AM~15172499
> *LOL..
> 
> 
> ...


Como??? Pero que lindo! Lol..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 07:38 AM~15172508
> *mira el dentista!!!!
> *



oye de ja la muela


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:18 AM~15172361
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 24 2009, 09:32 AM~15172844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pellejo limpio . Loco


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:46 AM~15172154
> *HOLD UP DRESSING LIKE U  :roflmao: N PEAKING THRU UR WINDOW DATS NOT CALLED IN LUV WIT U ITS CALLED STALKING U
> *


I AgREE...Or MAyBE HE WASnT LOOkING & HE WAS jUST tHERE.....lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 08:03 AM~15172636
> *My dogg mike working and jose or rebeka u don't wana get them started . Lmao
> *


YO eSToY TRABAjANDo TAMbIeN...ANd Y U dNT WANNa GET mE STArTED???

yUUUUUU MeAN Yuuuu DOnt!!! LOL... EXAAAACtLY... LEMME Go BAK AND rEAD 

MAtTA FACt!!! HOL' ^ ....... (PLOTTiNG)


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 08:37 AM~15172893
> *Pellejo limpio . Loco
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 24 2009, 11:32 AM~15172844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN...LOL...UR WILD :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 07:32 AM~15172464
> *Yeya . Whats up  with that i heared u got a new toy ? Como ?
> *



WHAT ToY BiTCHHHHH!!!!! U hAVENt TOL ME nUTTin!!! DOnT MAKe ME cASE u UP

aGAIn!!! 4 bEIN A BaD BEST fRIEND,,,, oR UMMa JuST GET a NEW 1


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 11:42 AM~15172962
> *WHAT ToY BiTCHHHHH!!!!! U hAVENt TOL ME nUTTin!!! DOnT MAKe ME cASE u UP
> 
> aGAIn!!! 4 bEIN A BaD BEST fRIEND,,,, oR UMMa JuST GET a NEW 1
> *


LOL..U LOKAAA.. I GOT IT 4 U, MY LUV! MWA!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 08:44 AM~15172984
> *LOL..U LOKAAA.. I GOT IT 4 U, MY LUV! MWA!
> *


QUE RICO.............i smell tuna :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 24 2009, 11:46 AM~15173003
> *QUE RICO.............i smell tuna
> *


LOL...OYEEEEE, PERO QUE ES ESTO?!?!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15166300
> *yo simpre tengo la camara el la mano......look Rebeka la cosa no contigo so tu calladita ma...............
> *


WHO u REFERRiNG TOO CUZ iM dA 1 TEllING HeR ANyTHIng!!! So CAn U MAKE URSELf A lITTOOOOh CLEAr WeN U WRItE HERe!!! CUz U c I DNt BEAt ARoUND THE BuSH... If i GOtTA SAy SUmtHING uMMA SAy IT GuSTA QUIEN LE GUSTe!!!! 

So IF U nEED mE TO COjER uNA CUCHiLLA Y aFEITaTE EL pELO DE La LENgUA LEMMeeee NOEE So u CAN sAY wHO U tALKn BOUt!!! 


WHOS A SNITCH??


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 08:44 AM~15172984
> *LOL..U LOKAAA.. I GOT IT 4 U, MY LUV! MWA!
> *


WHAAAA DiD U gET??!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 08:47 AM~15173010
> *WHO u REFERRiNG TOO CUZ iM dA 1 TEllING HeR ANyTHIng!!! So CAn U MAKE URSELf A lITTOOOOh CLEAr WeN U WRItE HERe!!! CUz U c I DNt BEAt ARoUND THE BuSH... If i GOtTA SAy SUmtHING uMMA SAy IT GuSTA QUIEN LE GUSTe!!!!
> 
> So IF U nEED mE TO COjER uNA CUCHiLLA Y aFEITaTE EL pELO DE La LENgUA LEMMeeee NOEE So u CAN sAY wHO U tALKn BOUt!!!
> ...


Take it easy pimpen......i will let u know....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 06:50 AM~15172183
> *hello, tommy! how u doing?  :biggrin:
> *


IM OK, WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU ? IM RUNNING AROUND BUSY TODAY .


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

galo did u get my PM?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 09:49 AM~15173018
> *WHAAAA DiD U gET??!!
> *


new lowrider lady :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 24 2009, 11:53 AM~15173062
> *IM OK, WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU ? IM RUNNING AROUND BUSY TODAY .
> *


nice avi galo1111


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 24 2009, 09:00 AM~15173120
> *
> new lowrider lady  :biggrin:    :uh:
> *


HUH? WHO Meee?? OR SHe GOt 1...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi mz.lady desirez :worship: :wave: uffin: :worship:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 24 2009, 08:54 AM~15173064
> *galo did u get my PM?
> *


NO WHATS GOING ON ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 10:04 AM~15173153
> *HUH? WHO Meee?? OR SHe GOt 1...
> *


 :wave: :worship: uffin: what i can not say hi :angry:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 24 2009, 09:05 AM~15173168
> *hi mz.lady desirez  :worship:  :wave:  uffin:  :worship:
> *


Hey Hector wuts goin on?


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 08:03 AM~15172636
> *My dogg mike working and jose or rebeka u don't wana get them started . Lmao
> *


ni que yo hablara tanto... :twak:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 12:04 PM~15173153
> *HUH? WHO Meee?? OR SHe GOt 1...
> *


he is calling u the new lowrider lady..lol


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 07:51 AM~15172573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats love right thur, fuck what u heard,....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 10:10 AM~15173214
> *he is calling u the new lowrider lady..lol
> *


you will always be my #1 lowrider chick and model you feel me? :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

ladys god is good always


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15173237
> *you will always be my #1 lowrider chick and model you feel me? :biggrin:
> *


awwwwww...thank you, hector! i know! lol...mwwa!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 24 2009, 09:07 AM~15173185
> *:wave:  :worship:  uffin: what i can not say hi :angry:
> *


LOLLLLL....YEEEEEEESSS U CAN!!! LOL... DAM... 

BUt IM NOT DhA nEW LOwRIDER LADY!!! LOL... NEW??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15173233
> *thats love right thur, fuck what u heard,....
> *


lol...i don't care what anybody says... my chucks r raw as fuk...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 10:15 AM~15173272
> *LOLLLLL....YEEEEEEESSS U CAN!!! LOL... DAM...
> 
> BUt IM NOT DhA nEW LOwRIDER LADY!!! LOL... NEW??
> *


we have to talk first :uh: you seem like you will kick a homies ass :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 24 2009, 11:53 AM~15173062
> *IM OK, WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU ? IM RUNNING AROUND BUSY TODAY .
> *


well, working right now...but i have also been running around, trying to prep for the dub show.


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

mike did u call the number i gave u?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 24 2009, 12:17 PM~15173293
> *we have to talk first :uh:  you seem like you will  kick a homies ass :uh:
> *


lol...that's funny..cuz she will!!!!! but that chik is raw...and real...that's y i luv herrr!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 24 2009, 09:17 AM~15173293
> *we have to talk first :uh:  you seem like you will  kick a homies ass :uh:
> *


LOOOOOLLLL.. dAM u GOt DHA rYT iMPRESSiON OF Meee!!!! I lIKE U ALrEADyyy!!! LOL...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:12 AM~15173233
> *thats love right thur, fuck what u heard,....
> *


LMAAAAAAAAAAooo!!! YuuuuuuuuuH DIIIIIIIIIIIg????!!!!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 09:19 AM~15173321
> *lol...that's funny..cuz she will!!!!! but that chik is raw...and real...that's y i luv herrr!
> *


aww, my eyes got watery n all....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 12:21 PM~15173345
> *aww, my eyes got watery n all....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Str8PiMpInReBeka, TRYMEBCH, LeXxTaCy, 93brougham, viejitos miami, impalamike63, KING LINCOLN, GALO1111, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,

wats poppin :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Oye KING LINCOLN un pajarito me dijo que tu tienes un jetski? Si es verdad cuando tu piensas a imbitarme a montar tu ski?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 09:19 AM~15173322
> *LOOOOOLLLL.. dAM u GOt DHA rYT iMPRESSiON OF Meee!!!! I lIKE U ALrEADyyy!!! LOL...
> *


u softy woofty lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 09:23 AM~15173362
> *Oye KING LINCOLN un pajarito me dijo que tu tienes un jetski? Si es verdad cuando tu piensas a imbitarme a montar tu ski?
> *


cuando tu quieras. fue un pajarito o un *******?


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

custom pedals 954-651-2061


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 24 2009, 12:23 PM~15173361
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, TRYMEBCH, LeXxTaCy, 93brougham, viejitos miami, impalamike63, KING LINCOLN, GALO1111, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> wats poppin :wave:
> *


que bola?!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 09:26 AM~15173390
> *que bola?!
> *


chillin aqui oye te pusite de tranca las trowin dem low blows lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good...?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 24 2009, 12:29 PM~15173427
> *whats good...?
> *


hellllooo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 24 2009, 09:29 AM~15173427
> *whats good...?
> *


chillin ma ***** wats poppin


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 24 2009, 09:23 AM~15173361
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, TRYMEBCH, LeXxTaCy, 93brougham, viejitos miami, impalamike63, KING LINCOLN, GALO1111, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> wats poppin :wave:
> *


Coñooooo mira quien aparesio after bein lost for 2 days nd shit lol.. Wuts good?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

que la verga...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:25 AM~15173388
> *cuando tu quieras. fue un pajarito o un *******?
> *


Un pajarito... porque preguntas? Anywho so wut time u pickin me up?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good afternoon, omar....how have u been?


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:25 AM~15173388
> *cuando tu quieras. fue un pajarito o un *******?
> *


DAT JET SKI IS SLOW AS FUK


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 10:20 AM~15173332
> *LMAAAAAAAAAAooo!!! YuuuuuuuuuH DIIIIIIIIIIIg????!!!!
> *


call me when you not busy 786-380-6468


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 09:39 AM~15173548
> *Un pajarito... porque preguntas? Anywho so wut time u pickin me up?
> *


just askin. from where? the marina?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:25 AM~15173388
> *cuando tu quieras. fue un pajarito o un *******?
> *


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15173572
> *DAT JET SKI IS SLOW AS FUK
> *


callate que ur daddys comin


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 24 2009, 09:43 AM~15173593
> *Hahahahahahahahahaha
> *


WASSA MONEY MIKE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:43 AM~15173588
> *just askin. from where? the marina?
> *


No my house


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15173572
> *DAT JET SKI IS SLOW AS FUK
> *


n besides i dnt care about speed, if ur important people will wait...


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:46 AM~15173611
> *n besides i dnt care about speed, if ur important people will wait...
> *


THATS TRUE BUT THATS WHY WE DONT WAIT FOR U>>AND BY THE WAY THAT SKI IS SOLD ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 09:45 AM~15173604
> *No my house
> *


ill pick u up at the marina


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:47 AM~15173618
> *THATS TRUE BUT THATS WHY WE DONT WAIT FOR U>>AND BY THE WAY THAT SKI IS SOLD ALREADY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who the fuck is WE? n bullshit


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:47 AM~15173624
> *ill pick u up at the marina
> *


Ah bueno I hope u have enough space 4 2 ppl cuz its me nd my bf lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15173572
> *DAT JET SKI IS SLOW AS FUK
> *


Conyo le tirastes duro :biggrin:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:48 AM~15173635
> *who the fuck is WE? n bullshit
> *


ME AND UR DADDY FLACO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 09:51 AM~15173660
> *Ah bueno I hope u have enough space 4 2 ppl cuz its me nd my bf lol
> *


thats y i said u gota meet me at the marina, i could only fit 1 person in the truck n flaco said that he could ride with him


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:45 AM~15173603
> *WASSA MONEY MIKE
> *


Chillin homie


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:52 AM~15173676
> *ME AND UR DADDY FLACO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


y u gota put him out there?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:53 AM~15173684
> *thats y i said u gota meet me at the marina, i could only fit 1 person in the truck n flaco said that he could ride with him
> *


Ok well great!


----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 09:55 AM~15173705
> *Ok well great!
> *


does he kno how to swim?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 24 2009, 12:42 PM~15173580
> *call me when you not busy 786-380-6468
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0 ...I AM JEALOUS...U HAVEN'T GIVEN ME UR NUMBER :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 10:02 AM~15173795
> *:uh:  :0  :0  :0 ...I AM JEALOUS...U HAVEN'T GIVEN ME UR NUMBER :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


watch out ur gona get my friend jealous....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 01:06 PM~15173816
> *watch out ur gona get my friend jealous....
> *


LOL...O YEA? DAMN...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

LOKA,

GIMME DAT BECKKKKY.....LOL


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 24 2009, 10:11 AM~15173875
> *
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15173884
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


POTHEAD


:biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 10:12 AM~15173889
> *POTHEAD
> :biggrin:
> *


lmao, how disgusting...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

wow lexx and laz you wont even believe what im going through...ill hit you two on yahoo...!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:58 AM~15173746
> *does he kno how to swim?
> *


Yezzir


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 10:02 AM~15173795
> *:uh:  :0  :0  :0 ...I AM JEALOUS...U HAVEN'T GIVEN ME UR NUMBER :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Cuidado con pegarle los tarro a alex.. Ur hittin on another guy in front of all of alexs friend lol.. Don't break my friends heart.. Lol


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY HAS ALL CHROME 13'S THEY WANT TO TRADE 4 SOME CENTER GOLD 13'S HIT ME UP 3058367305 Q!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 10:23 AM~15173362
> *Oye KING LINCOLN un pajarito me dijo que tu tienes un jetski? Si es verdad cuando tu piensas a imbitarme a montar tu ski?
> *


Como ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:52 AM~15173676
> *ME AND UR DADDY FLACO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeya he dosent have the balls 2 catch me on the chop .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:53 AM~15173684
> *thats y i said u gota meet me at the marina, i could only fit 1 person in the truck n flaco said that he could ride with him
> *


Fuk it i got a hydro-slid i'll pull that ***** around miami .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

<--------quitting


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 11:12 AM~15173889
> *POTHEAD
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats not nice . Por jose he has problems the doctor said smoking would help him


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone know about any 87-88 monte carlo ls for sale ?? let me know !


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:47 AM~15174226
> *Yeya he dosent have the balls 2 catch me on the chop .
> *


ima prove it again on sunday porque parece q tienes mala memoria...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:51 AM~15174265
> *Fuk it i got a hydro-slid i'll pull that ***** around miami .
> *


lmaooo


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:57 AM~15174347
> *Thats not nice . Por jose he has problems the doctor said smoking would help him
> *


exactly


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 12:01 PM~15174384
> *ima prove it again on sunday porque parece q tienes mala memoria...
> *


Thats what im talking about sooner or later you'll keep up with us


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

mi jente que bola mira la abusadora miss lexx :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 11:05 AM~15174407
> *Thats what im talking about sooner or later you'll keep up with us
> *


dats hard to believe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 24 2009, 02:12 PM~15174449
> *mi jente que bola mira la abusadora miss lexx :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who,....me?! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 10:02 AM~15173795
> *:uh:  :0  :0  :0 ...I AM JEALOUS...U HAVEN'T GIVEN ME UR NUMBER :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



pa que tu quieres el telephono de el ehhh mira ver lmfaoo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 09:15 AM~15173273
> *lol...i don't care what anybody says... my chucks r raw as fuk...
> *




raw but beat up ill get you a new pair lol :0  


and yes cuz we got plenty money :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 10:30 AM~15174072
> *Cuidado con pegarle los tarro a alex.. Ur hittin on another guy in front of all of alexs friend lol.. Don't break my friends heart.. Lol
> *


lmaaaaaaOO!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 02:37 PM~15174630
> *pa que tu quieres el telephono de el ehhh mira ver  lmfaoo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: hno: hno: :ugh: :dunno: ..OOOPS...SORRY LOVERBOY... :worship: WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN.. :angel:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 11:37 AM~15174630
> *pa que tu quieres el telephono de el ehhh mira ver  lmfaoo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Dam How Long Yu been FeelIng lYk dat??!! lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 02:42 PM~15174682
> *raw but beat up ill get you a new pair lol  :0
> and yes cuz we got plenty money  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O MENG! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 24 2009, 11:12 AM~15174449
> *mi jente que bola mira la abusadora miss lexx :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wuZ goooooD famIlIaaaaaaaaaa!!! rEady for dIs weekEnd ooooH whaaaa??!!

boRRacherAAAAA agaIIIIIN!!! lol.... sssssHHHHH!!!!

:machinegun: :machinegun: im GettIn me A heiNeken Keg 2 MyselF!!!! :guns: :guns:

whEre deY do Dhat @...

Dha DuB shOW!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 02:52 PM~15174750
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:    :roflmao:    :roflmao:
> Dam How Long Yu been FeelIng lYk dat??!! lol
> *


LOL...FAAAA REEEEAAAALLLLL!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:57 AM~15174347
> *Thats not nice . Por jose he has problems the doctor said smoking would help him
> *



Yea Das wT myN toL me 2.... Y trabajA!!! lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

BOREDOM....       

:banghead:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 12:37 PM~15174630
> *pa que tu quieres el telephono de el ehhh mira ver  lmfaoo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmfao thats what im talking about put her on check


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 12:55 PM~15174786
> *Yea Das wT myN toL me 2.... Y trabajA!!! lol
> *


Don't try it. Excuses excuses your just a lost case.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:rofl: HAHA... ME? ON CHECK? U MUST BE OUTTA UR MIND...  



:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 12:18 PM~15174975
> *:rofl: HAHA... ME? ON CHECK? U MUST BE OUTTA UR MIND...
> :biggrin:
> *




COMOOOO QUE QUEEE PREPARATE QUE CUANDO LLEGO PARA LA CASA EH...... TU ESTAS UN POCO  CON MIGO LOL JK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, RELIC, 93brougham, carlows, bump512, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MR.GRUMPY, plenty money regal


OH SHIT WATCH IT PLENTY MONEY IN DIZ BIIITCHHH QUE BOLA U DONT TYPE ANYMORE R U A MUTE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 24 2009, 03:21 PM~15175000
> *COMOOOO QUE QUEEE  PREPARATE QUE CUANDO LLEGO PARA LA CASA EH...... TU ESTAS UN POCO    CON MIGO LOL JK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: UH-OH.....LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> COMOOOO QUE QUEEE PREPARATE QUE CUANDO LLEGO PARA LA CASA EH...... TU ESTAS UN POCO  CON MIGO LOL JK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/qu
> 
> puuuuuuuttiN down!!! das WuzzUPPP!!!! lol


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

damn this aol chat room is gay as fuck :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :barf: :barf:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 24 2009, 12:45 PM~15175162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r.i.p miami fest


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 24 2009, 03:45 PM~15175162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Sep 24 2009, 03:48 PM~15175183
> *damn this aol chat room is gay as fuck  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


well, there is the real riders fest....but that fest is dead as fuk right now....


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 12:51 PM~15175207
> *well, there is the real riders fest....but that fest is dead as fuk right now....
> *


yea but this shit is gay as fuck lol damn


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Sep 24 2009, 03:55 PM~15175242
> *yea but this shit is gay as fuck lol damn
> *


what can u do about it tho? aint nothing to be done... fuk it!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 11:05 AM~15174407
> *Thats what im talking about sooner or later you'll keep up with us
> *


sigue haciendote esa paja mental...


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Sep 24 2009, 12:48 PM~15175183
> *damn this aol chat room is gay as fuck  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I AGREE WITH U....... :guns:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

straight pimpin.....i c u!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 24 2009, 02:45 PM~15175162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 24 2009, 01:19 PM~15175440
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 24 2009, 04:19 PM~15175440
> *:roflmao:
> *


hello there..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Sep 24 2009, 12:55 PM~15175242
> *yea but this shit is gay as fuck lol damn
> *


Dam ****** dEn RiiiiiDE!!!! :buttkick: lol... shyiiiiet Dha oThaaaaa One iS waaaaK :machinegun: x5!!!! ErrybOdy dhat posts PictuRes N deyRe gOt dha Pics 4m Here :0 :0 :0

:roflmao: :roflmao:


& just PostEd iT therE!! lmfAAOOO!! & tHoooooUght They stArtEd a new topiC!! :roflmao:

aInt NuttIn new Ova tHERE!!!! lol.... thE thIng is ErrobYBody Ova heRe Knws eacH other so We vIbiiin.... dAAm y Yall HatIng doEEEEE!!!! 

ViiiiiBe DaddY...... viiiiBE!!! lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 02:11 PM~15175368
> *straight pimpin.....i c u!
> *


I C U 2 . BUT IM SCARED 2 WRITE 2 U THESE ****** R IN HERE GETTING MADDD. hno: hno: LMAO FUK THAT SHIT WHAT U DOIN ....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 04:25 PM~15175486
> *Dam ****** dEn RiiiiiDE!!!! :buttkick:  lol... shyiiiiet Dha oThaaaaa One iS  waaaaK :machinegun:  x5!!!! ErrybOdy dhat posts PictuRes N deyRe gOt dha Pics 4m Here :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


damn... point made, lil mama :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 02:25 PM~15175486
> *Dam ****** dEn RiiiiiDE!!!! :buttkick:  lol... shyiiiiet Dha oThaaaaa One iS  waaaaK :machinegun:  x5!!!! ErrybOdy dhat posts PictuRes N deyRe gOt dha Pics 4m Here :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


YEYA :buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 04:26 PM~15175494
> *I C U 2 . BUT IM SCARED 2 WRITE 2 U THESE ****** R IN HERE GETTING MADDD. hno:  hno:  LMAO FUK THAT SHIT  WHAT U DOIN ....
> *


lol..no need to be scared..like rebekita said, we vibin'...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

wE toooooo LiiiiivE iN heRe doEEEE!!! 


idk y eRRybodY talKn shIt aBouT Dha MiaMi fEst.... Its stiLL MiaMi feSt....


Now ItS Just MiamI FesT / ChatRoom.... 


dAs iTTTTT!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 02:28 PM~15175530
> *lol..no need to be scared..like rebekita said, we vibin'...
> *


LMAO .


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

FLaco Ten CuiDado!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 24 2009, 04:20 PM~15175449
> *:uh:
> *


oye asqueroso..... get to work...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 02:30 PM~15175554
> *FLaco Ten CuiDado!!!  :twak:      :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW IM OVERHERE SCARED SHITLESS .HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 02:32 PM~15175576
> *oye asqueroso..... get to work...
> 
> 
> ...


WE ARE WORKING WERE INBETWEEN SHOWS .


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 01:33 PM~15175580
> *I KNOW IM OVERHERE SCARED SHITLESS .HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


u Bettaaaaaa B....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 04:35 PM~15175597
> *WE ARE WORKING WERE INBETWEEN SHOWS .
> *


mentira......


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

eyyyy but dUz anYbody eveeeeeeeeR c dhA......EXAAAAAAAAACTLY!!! THANK u & DOnT CUm AGAin!!!</span></span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 01:28 PM~15175530
> *lol..no need to be scared..like rebekita said, we vibin'...
> *


18 minutes and counting


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 02:35 PM~15175598
> *u Bettaaaaaa B....
> *


A can u remind me who i gotta b scared of ? I know im scared but i 4got of who and why ?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 24 2009, 02:41 PM~15175669
> *18 minutes and counting
> *


U out at 5 ? A becareful dont talk 2 much in here . Theres people getting madd at us . Lmfao


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 01:45 PM~15175711
> *U out at 5 ? A becareful dont talk 2 much in here . Theres people getting madd at us . Lmfao
> *


LMFAOOO!!! FOrEAL QUiK PoST A pICTuRE BeFOrE DEy REPoRT US....LOL...

CUZ dIS A gAY ASS fEST!! LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 02:48 PM~15175736
> *LMFAOOO!!! FOrEAL QUiK PoST A pICTuRE BeFOrE DEy REPoRT US....LOL...
> 
> CUZ dIS A gAY ASS fEST!! LOL
> *


stop talking and post a pic of a car that we have fuking seen 5million times .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 04:52 PM~15175777
> *stop talking and post a pic of a car that we have fuking seen 5million times .
> *


daaaaammmmmnnnn, ya'll going hard!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 01:52 PM~15175777
> *stop talking and post a pic of a car that we have fuking seen 5million times .
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 04:53 PM~15175794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUICK....how bout sum lowriders...?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

5 minutes


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

View My Video


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

View My Video


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

WHAAAAAAA.....










GOTBASS.COM


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

DAAAAAS WT iM TALkN ABoUT!!! LOL...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

GALO U sTILL gOT pRESALES Or NAW nOT ReALLy??!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 02:53 PM~15175794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dono how 2 post pics thru my phone if not i would but u better put real lolo's b4 we get kicked out these people r getting madd


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 05:00 PM~15175860
> *DAAAAAS WT iM TALkN ABoUT!!! LOL...
> 
> 
> ...


lmao..damn..that's crazy


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 05:06 PM~15175919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u luv them big rims...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 05:08 PM~15175947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 03:10 PM~15175972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm thats not funny anymore why u gotta go there and put my daddy


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Sep 24 2009, 03:55 PM~15175242
> *yea but this shit is gay as fuck lol damn
> *


I am not trying to start shit so dont take this the wrong way, but ever since women got on Miami Fest this shit turned into a fuckin chat room. Seriously, there is off topic for chatting, or why dont you just call eachother?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

DAAAAAAYuM WHeRE LAz @


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 24 2009, 02:19 PM~15176097
> *I am not trying to start shit so dont take this the wrong way, but ever since women got on Miami Fest this shit turned into a fuckin chat room. Seriously, there is off topic for chatting, or why dont you just call eachother?
> *



y U Just doNt call eacH other... lol.....
eVER sINcE WOmEN!! LOL... 

dAWW sHUt DHAaaaaaa fUUUUk ^.... ...UHHH COuRSE U gNA STaRT SUmTHInG BY sAYN DHAT!!! y U hATiN cUZ DIs SHiT TUrNED In2 A MIAMI fEST / cHAT ROOM ****** KEEP uR hatER!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

1SIKLAC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, STRAIGHT PIMPIN

is it ok to talk now wuz up *****'s hno: taking a shit some one may say somethin B/c i wrote


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

KING LINCOLN, impalamike63

what it do


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 24 2009, 02:27 PM~15176213
> *1SIKLAC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> 
> is it ok to talk now wuz up *****'s  hno: taking a shit some one may say somethin B/c i wrote
> *


lmaooooo!!! wuzzUpp My frienD...How r U??!! lol... Yea its Okay Now!!!!

Just Make suRe 2 Post a Pic Doee.... ppL get MaaaaD!!! lol


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 05:26 PM~15176194
> *y U Just doNt call eacH other... lol.....
> eVER sINcE WOmEN!! LOL...
> 
> ...


And that will change the perception of you.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 02:26 PM~15176194
> *y U Just doNt call eacH other... lol.....
> eVER sINcE WOmEN!! LOL...
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 24 2009, 05:19 PM~15176097
> *I am not trying to start shit so dont take this the wrong way, but ever since women got on Miami Fest this shit turned into a fuckin chat room. Seriously, there is off topic for chatting, or why dont you just call eachother?
> *


when i came on this, there was already chatting..soOoOo, i didn't do it :angel: 

lol :biggrin: 

and the reason why i began visiting miami fest was bcuz there were pix of my ASS on here..lol...

damn, paparazzi i tell u :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I knew rebeka was going to respond quick as fuk to that one!! Lmao


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 02:30 PM~15176237
> *lmaooooo!!! wuzzUpp My frienD...How r U??!! lol... Yea its Okay Now!!!!
> 
> Just Make suRe 2 Post a Pic Doee.... ppL get MaaaaD!!! lol
> *



LmFaO so here is a pic 









and now the shit talking :banghead:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 03:35 PM~15176308
> *when i came on this, there was already chatting..soOoOo, i didn't do it :angel:
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> ...


Post em!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 24 2009, 05:40 PM~15176360
> *Post em!
> *


ummmmm..like DIS ONE!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 05:43 PM~15176392
> *ummmmm..like DIS ONE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


not good enough need another angle it looks triste from here :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 24 2009, 05:45 PM~15176407
> *not good enough need another angle it looks triste from here :biggrin:
> *


lol..damn...o well...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 05:49 PM~15176447
> *lol..damn...o well...
> *


feel free to post some more i might change my mind...lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 24 2009, 03:26 PM~15176194
> *y U Just doNt call eacH other... lol.....
> eVER sINcE WOmEN!! LOL...
> 
> ...


dammmm som1 sounds madd. Shit i been here since 04 now is when i get on here everyday i think these girls make it more entertaining i wouldnt wana only talk 2 ****** all day . Thats gay


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 24 2009, 05:50 PM~15176455
> *feel free to post some more i might change my mind...lol
> *


NO MORE :nono: 

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> NO MORE :nono:
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> why not ?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 05:58 PM~15176545
> *NO MORE :nono:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

dom%20Car%20Pics/87cutlass.jpg[







/IMG]










































com/albums/ac217/edwardzapata/getit214.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

i just seen this shit in another forum had to post it up :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 02:51 PM~15176459
> *dammmm som1 sounds madd. Shit i been here since 04  now is when i get on here everyday  i think these girls make it more entertaining i wouldnt  wana only talk 2 ****** all day . Thats gay
> *


UR RIGHT SINCE THE GIRLS CAME ON HERE THIS FEST HAS BEEN MORE ENTERTAINING THEN EVER I WAS JUST TALKING SHIT I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO COMES ON THIS OR WHO TALKS SHIT I WAS JUST PLAYING WIT MY HOME GIRL ReBeka LOL :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Sep 24 2009, 04:39 PM~15176938
> *UR RIGHT SINCE THE GIRLS CAME ON HERE THIS FEST HAS BEEN MORE ENTERTAINING THEN EVER I WAS JUST TALKING SHIT I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO COMES ON THIS OR WHO TALKS SHIT I WAS JUST PLAYING WIT MY HOME GIRL ReBeka LOL  :roflmao:
> *


LOL . YEA SHE TOLD ME YOUR HER HOMEBOY .


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*We will be passing out flyers or check out the NIAbodykits.com booth at the DUB show!

For those attending the DUB show and would like to pre-register for the ITS car and bike show, please send an email to Kevin at [email protected] or to John at [email protected] letting us know that your interested and we can have you fill out a form and take payments at DUB. Cash only please!*


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 02:51 PM~15176459
> *dammmm som1 sounds madd. Shit i been here since 04  now is when i get on here everyday  i think these girls make it more entertaining i wouldnt  wana only talk 2 ****** all day . Thats gay
> *


U've got a point :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

wuz up


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 24 2009, 02:19 PM~15176097
> *I am not trying to start shit so dont take this the wrong way, but ever since women got on Miami Fest this shit turned into a fuckin chat room. Seriously, there is off topic for chatting, or why dont you just call eachother?
> *


Nope sorry u can't blame us for that. When I first started comin onto this shit it was when ppl would come up in here nd photoshop pics of each other nd joke around.. Nd the reason we start chattin is cuz the guys start chatting with us becuz they obviously wanna get 2 know us.. I don't understand why the fuck ppl keep bitchin about this shit.. Nd its always the same ppl nd if no one likes it then go 2 the other one which was made 2 be a photo gallery so I don't see why any1 if trippin here.. Nd like Rebeka said guys chat here 2 nd no one says anything just like guys start beef 2 nd no one says anything.. Its always the women god forbid.. 

Nd im sorry 2 say but its pretty fuckin boring 2 just see pics of cars alllllllllllllllllll the fuckin time... I swear bro when hangouts come around imma start sayin that we should start talkin about cars nd not vibe since we can't so that here..

Like seriously ppl get over it.. 
If u don't wanna "chat" or read this bullshit then go 2 the real riders fest.. It was made for that purpose..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 24 2009, 03:55 PM~15177097
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> wuz up
> *


Wuts good? Andas perdido!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 04:27 PM~15177394
> *Nope sorry u can't blame us for that. When I first started comin onto this shit it was when ppl would come up in here nd photoshop pics of each other nd joke around.. Nd the reason we start chattin is cuz the guys start chatting with us becuz they obviously wanna get 2 know us.. I don't understand why the fuck ppl keep bitchin about this shit.. Nd its always the same ppl nd if no one likes it then go 2 the other one which was made 2 be a photo gallery so I don't see why any1 if trippin here.. Nd like Rebeka said guys chat here 2 nd no one says anything just like guys start beef 2 nd no one says anything.. Its always the women god forbid..
> 
> Nd im sorry 2 say but its pretty fuckin boring 2 just see pics of cars alllllllllllllllllll the fuckin time... I swear bro when hangouts come around imma start sayin that we should start talkin about cars nd not vibe since we can't so that here..
> ...


lmaoooo, y al que no le guste que vaya tumbando, no?


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 24 2009, 02:51 PM~15176459
> *dammmm som1 sounds madd. Shit i been here since 04  now is when i get on here everyday  i think these girls make it more entertaining i wouldnt  wana only talk 2 ****** all day . Thats gay
> *


theyre gona make a new one for ****** only, its gonna b called REAL RIDERS MIAMI COCKFEST


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Sep 21 2009, 07:30 PM~15146474
> *1962 impala ss new floors and braces and upper trunk pan and lower trunk with braces
> $3500
> 
> ...


Where the car is located


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 05:54 PM~15177644
> *theyre gona make a new one for ****** only, its gonna b called REAL RIDERS MIAMI COCKFEST
> *


LMFAO. THAT'S WHAT SOME OF THESE ****** WAN'T


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

[/quote]

no u guys didnt...lol...i didnt see this happen...lmao....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

tengo la pinga parada,y so se me baja con nada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sickasscion, 1siklac, flanigans bound or what?!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

7 Members: lowbikeon20z, Still Hated, impalamike63, freshgodinez, rollin-orange, *tRiCk oR tReAt 2*, sickassscion

waddup bish???


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 24 2009, 06:24 PM~15178363
> *Sickasscion, 1siklac, flanigans bound or what?!
> *


Conyo i shoulda known better that sonia wasnt goin to let you go


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 24 2009, 09:36 PM~15178480
> *Conyo i shoulda known better that sonia wasnt goin to let you go
> *


.....im sick ass fuck home ok,im not going...and for ur 411 sonia is at disney on ice miy my jits...so fuck off...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 24 2009, 11:02 AM~15173795
> *:uh:  :0  :0  :0 ...I AM JEALOUS...U HAVEN'T GIVEN ME UR NUMBER :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


vip to you any time 786-380-6468


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 24 2009, 06:37 PM~15178492
> *.....im sick ass fuck home ok,im not going...and for ur 411 sonia is at disney on ice miy my jits...so fuck off...
> *


Lol, sick con la pinga parada?!?!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ready for the Dub show hno:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 24 2009, 06:21 PM~15178334
> *tengo la pinga parada,y so se me baja con nada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Pero mijo y esta cochinada? Ehh pero tu no estas viviendo con tu jeva? dile que a pepito le haces falta cariño.. Pero then again its cuz of ur pinga parada that ur goin on 2 kid #3.. Control him jose lmao..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 24 2009, 04:54 PM~15177644
> *theyre gona make a new one for ****** only, its gonna b called REAL RIDERS MIAMI COCKFEST
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 04:29 PM~15177414
> *Wuts good? Andas perdido!
> *


 :biggrin: fuck that im out the game peeps saying where the real ryders at and yet i dont see know cars out and about so ima just get in to racing i just took out the hydro's put the drop springs on getting some racing rims and ima start working on my engine this week  thats whats up with me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ZENITH 14'S .............ALL CHROME, LIKE NEW W NEW TIRES W ACCESSORIES. $700

$600, FOR JUST THE WHEELS AND TIRES.


BUY THEM FOR THE DUB SHOW.................


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

sick ass bug










































































































[/quote]


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 PM~15179244
> *:biggrin: fuck that im out the game peeps saying where the real ryders at and yet i dont see know cars out and about so ima just get in to racing i just took out the hydro's put the drop springs on getting some racing rims and ima start working on my engine this week   thats whats up with me
> *


No wayyyyyy are u serious? Lmao so instead of rollin shrek ur gonna be racin shrek?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

yea but for rite now peeps that win me just say damn i just smoked that green


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

KING LINCOLN

wuz up bitch


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 24 2009, 07:54 PM~15179417
> *yea but for rite now peeps that win me just say damn i just smoked that green
> *


Lol estas de pipi...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

for real no engine work done so i cant win lol and beside's that im still on spokes so racers take me as a joke :banghead: so intill i dont get the racing rims and start doing engine shit to it its not to fast nore to furious. ill till u this it feels strange not be on juice


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 24 2009, 08:03 PM~15179517
> *for real no engine work done so i cant win lol and beside's that im still on spokes so racers take me as a joke  :banghead: so intill i dont get the racing rims and start doing engine shit to it its not to fast nore to furious. ill till u this it feels strange not be on juice
> *


I bet... ur use 2 that shit.. Im sure that 1 day ur gonna be drivin nd then u see some1 u wanna click a switch on (like me lol) nd u won't be able 2..


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 24 2009, 08:08 PM~15179580
> *I bet... ur use 2 that shit.. Im sure that 1 day ur gonna be drivin nd then u see some1 u wanna click a switch on (like me lol) nd u won't be able 2..
> *


 :nono: when that they comes ill just :tears:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

WTF...IMA SET UR CAR ON FIRE IF UR SERIOUS AJ..


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 24 2009, 08:23 PM~15179744
> *WTF...IMA SET UR CAR ON FIRE IF UR SERIOUS AJ..
> *


ill put the gas u light it up sounds like a plan


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

LOL...I LIKE UR SIGNATURE....IT SPEAKS THE TRUTH


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 24 2009, 08:26 PM~15179784
> *LOL...I LIKE UR SIGNATURE....IT SPEAKS THE TRUTH
> *


yea did u hear there are going to be 16 real ryder's "on"at the show u going


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 24 2009, 06:57 PM~15178720
> *Ready for the Dub show  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 24 2009, 06:57 PM~15178720
> *Ready for the Dub show  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


big twin is looking clean!!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 24 2009, 05:57 PM~15178720
> *Ready for the Dub show  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 25 2009, 12:07 AM~15180137
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THATS A MODEL WHO.....DAMNN


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thats my homegirl shes a stripper and porn star....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 24 2009, 09:16 PM~15180192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she can get it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*FOR SALE $800 OBO*  *car runs and drives motor is in really good condition no leaks or overheat 99k* hit me up 305 215 3380


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

morning


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wuzzzzup


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Buenos diaz Aim. I mean layitlow


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 06:53 AM~15182421
> *Buenos diaz Aim. I mean layitlow
> *


LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

why hasnt that cheap ass caddy been picked up yet


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 24 2009, 09:44 PM~15178559
> *vip to you any time 786-380-6468
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 25 2009, 12:07 AM~15180137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 24 2009, 02:37 PM~15176324
> *I knew rebeka was going to respond quick as fuk to that one!! Lmao
> *


CoMMoN SENsE DOee RYT??!! LOL... U ALrEADy NOEE Mee!!!! Bt BUDDy TALKN ALL dHAT......i POSTeD PicS...... ANd ERRyBODY dHAT WAS lOGGED oN DIDnT SAy SHIt...tHEY DECiDED 2 CHAt.... 

SOOOOO... EXACTLY!!! WHOOOOO CARES!!!

I DoNT :dunno: DO u!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 24 2009, 09:57 PM~15178720
> *Ready for the Dub show  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


niiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 PM~15179244
> *:biggrin: fuck that im out the game peeps saying where the real ryders at and yet i dont see know cars out and about so ima just get in to racing i just took out the hydro's put the drop springs on getting some racing rims and ima start working on my engine this week   thats whats up with me
> *


WHAAAAAA??!! LOL.. Y WOULD U DOOOO SuCH A ThINg.... ??? LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, Who Productions, monte24, carlows, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC

    


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 25 2009, 06:19 AM~15182496
> *why hasnt that cheap ass caddy been picked up yet
> *


FOREAL!!! dAm I WIsH I hAD ME 800 bUX....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 09:47 AM~15182593
> *LeXxTaCy, Who Productions, monte24, carlows, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> 
> ...


hey, lil mama....whatchu doing?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 25 2009, 09:55 AM~15182621
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 25 2009, 06:55 AM~15182621
> *:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

WuZ uP pPl


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 06:54 AM~15182618
> *hey, lil mama....whatchu doing?
> *


HERE WORKN NOT HAVING A GOOD DAY!!! AND I DNT WANNa TAlK ABoUT iT SO dNT aSK ME PLz....IM jUST RESPoNDInG BAcK 2 U.... WHAAA u DOiN 2Day??!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 10:04 AM~15182658
> *HERE WORKN NOT HAVING A GOOD DAY!!! AND I DNT WANNa TAlK ABoUT iT SO dNT aSK ME PLz....IM jUST RESPoNDInG BAcK 2 U.... WHAAA u DOiN 2Day??!!
> *


i have to get my nails done...annnnddddd, ummmmm....prob go to the flea to get my eyebrows done.....aaaannnnnd.....finish preppin' for the dub show...u?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 07:02 AM~15182649
> *WuZ uP pPl
> *


LMAoo!! GoOd MoRNInG SIr!!! HoW U DOiN??


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 08:04 AM~15182658
> *HERE WORKN NOT HAVING A GOOD DAY!!! AND I DNT WANNa TAlK ABoUT iT SO dNT aSK ME PLz....IM jUST RESPoNDInG BAcK 2 U.... WHAAA u DOiN 2Day??!!
> *


Lmao. Pendeja


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

booooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 08:20 AM~15182752
> *booooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg!
> *


Yes u r


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 07:07 AM~15182680
> *i have to get my nails done...annnnddddd, ummmmm....prob go to the flea to get  my eyebrows done.....aaaannnnnd.....finish preppin' for the dub show...u?
> *


 BESiDES GEt PREEEEttY-ER.... LOL.... IDK??!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 06:47 AM~15182593
> *LeXxTaCy, Who Productions, monte24, carlows, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> 
> ...


que bola :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 06:47 AM~15182593
> *LeXxTaCy, Who Productions, monte24, carlows, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> 
> ...


que bola :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 10:22 AM~15182767
> *Yes u r
> *


haaaaaaa...no


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 10:23 AM~15182779
> *BESiDES GEt PREEEEttY-ER.... LOL.... IDK??!!
> *


lol..okk


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 07:33 AM~15182848
> *que bola :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AQUi TRABAjANDO.....bOUT 2 DIP 2 Go SUmWHeRE...2 A SeCReT DANgEROuS SPoooooTTT!!! LOL... SSSShhhh!!!! U GoIN 2 DhA DUb SHoW RyyyyyyyTTT???!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

FLaCO CAn U GET ME DHAt BOX fOR mY FISHER-PRICE <----- SYStEM :roflmao: 

pLEASE??!! :biggrin:

LOL... :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

<--------needs a dam driiinnnkkkkkk


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Omg boringggggg


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 10:39 AM~15182897
> *<--------needs a dam driiinnnkkkkkk
> *


<----------needs 1, too....or maybe a few...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 07:37 AM~15182885
> *AQUi TRABAjANDO.....bOUT 2 DIP 2 Go SUmWHeRE...2 A SeCReT DANgEROuS SPoooooTTT!!! LOL... SSSShhhh!!!! U GoIN 2 DhA DUb SHoW RyyyyyyyTTT???!!!
> *


yo no estoy im to far from miami. Tu sabes con quien tu estas hablando mija


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 07:37 AM~15182885
> *AQUi TRABAjANDO.....bOUT 2 DIP 2 Go SUmWHeRE...2 A SeCReT DANgEROuS SPoooooTTT!!! LOL... SSSShhhh!!!! U GoIN 2 DhA DUb SHoW RyyyyyyyTTT???!!!
> *


yo no estoy im to far from miami. Tu sabes con quien tu estas hablando mija


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

que pinga le pasa a la mierda estas keeps posting up my messages twice lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy hello ladies :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I heard monte ugly is goin 2 halloween horror nights 2 start working.. Con lo feo que el esta asusta a cualquiera..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 07:46 AM~15182946
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy  hello ladies  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuts good psycho? Oye u been lost..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 08:42 AM~15182922
> *<----------needs 1, too....or maybe a few...
> *


Who's treating ????


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 08:38 AM~15182893
> *FLaCO CAn U GET ME DHAt BOX fOR mY FISHER-PRICE <----- SYStEM :roflmao:
> 
> pLEASE??!! :biggrin:
> ...


I got u .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 10:46 AM~15182946
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy  hello ladies  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hello there...how r ya?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So who's goin 2morrow?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 07:42 AM~15182922
> *<----------needs 1, too....or maybe a few...
> *


Yes,one leads to a few!but u fakin though!!! J/k lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 25 2009, 07:48 AM~15182967
> *Wuts good psycho? Oye u been lost..
> *


yeah mama ive ghost for a minute working hard. JD is lost too that ***** is at the bahamas working on a cruise ship


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 07:52 AM~15182991
> *hello there...how r ya?! :biggrin:
> *


 I've been good and you hopefully the same


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Oye flaco que bola asere


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 07:42 AM~15182922
> *<----------needs 1, too....or maybe a few...
> *



ull have urs tonight by 8 when i pick u up lol :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 08:54 AM~15183010
> *Oye flaco que bola asere
> *


Dammmm u remember my name ? Lmao whats the deal pimp hows everything overthere ????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wheres da party at 2 nite? And noooo its not in my mouth


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wat it do lay it lowers. Dis fukin rain aint letting me finish washing my carfuk I'm mad


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 25 2009, 08:05 AM~15183076
> *
> *


wat it do omar


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 10:52 AM~15182994
> *Yes,one leads to a few!but u fakin though!!! J/k lol
> *


LOL...DAMNN


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 09:02 AM~15183059
> *Wheres da party at 2 nite?    And noooo its not in my mouth
> *


Fukit party at alexis house


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 08:07 AM~15183092
> *wat it do omar
> *


Chillin dog!!  Wuz up with u?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:08 AM~15183101
> *Fukit party at alexis house
> *


Im downnnnnn. Wat tyme.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:01 AM~15183048
> *Dammmm u remember my name ? Lmao whats the deal pimp hows everything overthere ????
> *


lmfao you i love you dogg, you feeling gay today cus i am lmfao lmfao. Errthang chillin ***** how bout you fool


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 25 2009, 08:09 AM~15183114
> *Chillin dog!!   Wuz up with u?
> *


chillin ma ***** you know how it is cuzz.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 07:52 AM~15182996
> *yeah mama ive ghost for a minute working hard. JD is lost too that ***** is at the bahamas working on a cruise ship
> *


De pinga.. But damn poor jd that ***** is at the right place but for the wrong reasons lol.. I wanna go 2 the bahamas


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:08 AM~15183101
> *Fukit party at alexis house
> *


Como?!? Any churrasco nd/or arroz imperial involved? Lol


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 08:12 AM~15183141
> *chillin ma ***** you know how it is cuzz.
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 07:55 AM~15183013
> *ull have urs tonight by 8 when i pick u up lol  :biggrin:
> *


Look at this ***** stepping on toes!! Lol jk


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:08 AM~15183101
> *Fukit party at alexis house
> *



aint no party there cuz me and her going places tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 10:55 AM~15183013
> *ull have urs tonight by 8 when i pick u up lol  :biggrin:
> *


damn,....u've been ballsy lately, huh?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 11:02 AM~15183059
> *Wheres da party at 2 nite?    And noooo its not in my mouth
> *


lmaoooo!!!!!! u knew it was cummmmminnnngggg! eewwww!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 08:18 AM~15183195
> *Look at this ***** stepping on toes!! Lol jk
> *


Est tirando duro el chamaco. Yo creo que van a terminal junto


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 09:11 AM~15183134
> *lmfao you i love you dogg, you feeling gay today cus i am lmfao lmfao. Errthang chillin ***** how bout you fool
> *


Im always feeling gay . Lmfao . Naaaa everything good . hows the femal mike tyson and the kids ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:08 AM~15183101
> *Fukit party at alexis house
> *


shiiittttt, my lil ass place?! ya'll would be on top of eachother, my place is maddddd small...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 25 2009, 08:12 AM~15183144
> *De pinga.. But damn poor jd that ***** is at the right place but for the wrong reasons lol.. I wanna go 2 the bahamas
> *


 no te creas dat ***** told me he's having a blast over there and he's gonna be over there for 18 days. Getting paid and having fun at the same time


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 08:24 AM~15183237
> *lmaoooo!!!!!! u knew it was cummmmminnnngggg! eewwww!
> *


Lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:25 AM~15183245
> *Im always feeling gay . Lmfao . Naaaa everything good . hows the femal  mike tyson and the kids ?
> *


 lmfao de pinga the female mike tyson ya tu sabes naw she doing good too dogg imma see when i go down there but dolo lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good morning, maaaando


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 08:55 AM~15183013
> *ull have urs tonight by 8 when i pick u up lol  :biggrin:
> *


Dammmm my ***** alex skipping like a mother fuker . Mike how u tell them respect your elders . Lmao


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 09:27 AM~15183260
> *lmfao de pinga the female mike tyson ya tu sabes naw she doing good too dogg imma see when i go down there but dolo lol
> *


U know u come solo there's gona b trouble  .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

monte24, KING LINCOLN, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, lalo22, impalamike63, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY

by the way, helllooo 2 all of u... TGIF! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 09:25 AM~15183247
> *shiiittttt, my lil ass place?! ya'll would be on top of eachother, my place is maddddd small...
> *


As long as theres more girls than guys its not so bad .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 08:25 AM~15183247
> *shiiittttt, my lil ass place?! ya'll would be on top of eachother, my place is maddddd small...
> *



:biggrin: PERFECT FOR TWO LOL


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*We will be passing out flyers or check out the NIAbodykits.com booth at the DUB show!

For those attending the DUB show and would like to pre-register for the ITS car and bike show, please send an email to Kevin at [email protected] or to John at [email protected] letting us know that your interested and we can have you fill out a form and take payments at DUB. Cash only please!*


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:34 AM~15183295
> *As long as theres more girls than guys its not so bad .
> *


ummmm actually i think it would be more guys than girls.... i don't have too many girl friends.....lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 08:23 AM~15183231
> *damn,....u've been ballsy lately, huh?
> *



NAW NOT BALLSY LATELY THATS ALWAYS BUT I HOPE U CAN HANG THO? CUZ I KNO I CAN :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 11:39 AM~15183346
> *NAW NOT BALLSY LATELY THATS ALWAYS BUT I HOPE U CAN HANG THO? CUZ I KNO I CAN :biggrin:
> *


hope i can hang?! whatchu mean?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:31 AM~15183285
> *U know u come solo there's gona b trouble  .
> *


muchacho divorciado voy a salir asere lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 08:40 AM~15183354
> *hope i can hang?! whatchu mean?
> *




ULLL SEEE :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 08:39 AM~15183346
> *NAW NOT BALLSY LATELY THATS ALWAYS BUT I HOPE U CAN HANG THO? CUZ I KNO I CAN :biggrin:
> *


Huh. Isee lexx. Ridein in the honda sooon with alex


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 08:42 AM~15183371
> *Huh. Isee lexx.  Ridein in the honda sooon with alex
> *




:biggrin: U NEVER KNO SHE MIGHT BE DRIVIN AND HITTIN THE SWITCHEZ


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

My dogg alex is on point with is pimp game.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

lol..ya'll r clowns


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 09:38 AM~15183329
> *ummmm actually i think it would be more guys than girls.... i don't have too many girl friends.....lol
> *


Fuk that shit i aint going . Lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:49 AM~15183429
> *Fuk that shit i aint going . Lol
> *


lol...fine...don't go!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

I dono if its hanging at the shop or when he jumped in STN but my dogg loose .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 08:49 AM~15183427
> *lol..ya'll r clowns
> *


Haaa keep thinkin this is a joke. El amigo mio esta puesto para ti


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 09:40 AM~15183357
> *muchacho divorciado voy a salir asere lmao  :biggrin:
> *


Especialy if u come b4 the summer ends .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:51 AM~15183457
> *I dono if its hanging at the shop or when he jumped in STN but my dogg loose .
> *


Hesssss. Stepin up his game. For tha 09


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 09:53 AM~15183469
> *Haaa keep thinkin this is a joke.  El amigo mio esta puesto para ti
> *


Dejala se esta asiendo la boba .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:55 AM~15183493
> *Especialy if u come b4 the summer ends .
> *


oye partna....summer officially ended on the 22nd.... sorry to burst ur bubble :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN EVERY1


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:57 AM~15183510
> *Dejala se esta asiendo la boba .
> *



DEJA LA QUE LE VA PASAR EL VIENTO MIO RAPIDO LOL Y SE VA REVOLBER TODA


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Set of 22 '' d'vinci rims in good condition . Tires on them are 265-35r22 Pirelli scorpion zero . Tires have 50% life left on them . 

They are 5 lug universal. Fits g-body , Regal , Fleetwood , Monte Carlo , Cutlass , Dodge Charger , Magnum , Crysler 300 ,Caprice ect....... 

Asking 700 obo


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:29 AM~15183271
> *Dammmm my ***** alex skipping like a mother fuker . Mike how u tell them respect your elders . Lmao
> *


No, no, yo te digo a ti, el chamaco esta mandado a correr


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 25 2009, 11:58 AM~15183517
> *GOOD MORNIN EVERY1
> *


good afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 09:58 AM~15183515
> *oye partna....summer officially ended on the 22nd.... sorry to burst ur bubble :biggrin:
> *


shit not 2 me its still hot outside and the ski's are still in the water


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:51 AM~15183457
> *I dono if its hanging at the shop or when he jumped in STN but my dogg loose .
> *



LIKE I SAID WE STAY SECOND TO NONE AND WE TAKE NO FOR ANY ANSEWRS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 12:01 PM~15183540
> *shit not 2 me its still hot outside and the ski's are still in the water
> *


lol...ahh, i c... i can't wait for the cold weather to kick in tho.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 10:00 AM~15183535
> *No, no, yo te digo a ti, el chamaco esta mandado a correr
> *


AND HE AIN'T GOT NO BRAKES....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 25 2009, 08:58 AM~15183517
> *GOOD MORNIN EVERY1
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 08:57 AM~15183510
> *Dejala se esta asiendo la boba .
> *


Shes just play hard to get. She knoes she finds my dogg alex cute


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 12:03 PM~15183564
> *Shes just play hard to get.  She knoes she finds my dogg alex  cute
> *


lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 10:02 AM~15183552
> *lol...ahh, i c... i can't wait for the cold weather to kick in tho.
> *


R U CRAZY I LIKE THE TROPICAL WEATHER . BUT FUKIT WHEN IT GETS COLD WE PUT THE SKI'S AWAY AND BRING OUT THE 4-WHEELERS


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

omar


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 12:05 PM~15183579
> *R U CRAZY I LIKE THE TROPICAL WEATHER . BUT FUKIT WHEN IT GETS COLD WE PUT THE SKI'S AWAY AND BRING OUT THE 4-WHEELERS
> *


daaaammnnn..that's raw


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 09:05 AM~15183579
> *R U CRAZY I LIKE THE TROPICAL WEATHER . BUT FUKIT WHEN IT GETS COLD WE PUT THE SKI'S AWAY AND BRING OUT THE 4-WHEELERS
> *


Quee rico es tener dinero :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 09:02 AM~15183559
> *AND HE AIN'T GOT NO BRAKES....
> *


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, let me stop before i get shanked


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

Peek a boo! Lol

the ghost is back  
lol. 
Wuts good everyone!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So cuando es la boda?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 25 2009, 09:19 AM~15183686
> *Peek a boo! Lol
> 
> the ghost is back
> ...


Oooohhhh hheeellllllll nnnaaaaawwwwwww


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Sep 25 2009, 09:19 AM~15183686
> *Peek a boo! Lol
> 
> the ghost is back
> ...


Comooo?! Wuts good perdidaaaaa..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH WAT IT DO SHORTY


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 09:21 AM~15183699
> *Oooohhhh hheeellllllll nnnaaaaawwwwwww
> *


Lolllllllllllllll


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 25 2009, 12:23 PM~15183716
> *BUICK RYDIN HIGH WAT IT DO SHORTY
> *


Wut it do! Long time no hear? Lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 25 2009, 09:20 AM~15183694
> *So cuando es la boda?
> *


U had ur chance with himmm.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,

que bola wats poppin today :wave:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 12:21 PM~15183699
> *Oooohhhh hheeellllllll nnnaaaaawwwwwww
> *


Oops! I know who u are! Wut good mike?! Yea yea get back to work boy!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 12:26 PM~15183756
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> que bola wats poppin today :wave:
> *


helloOo! i dunno. what IS poppin' today?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 09:26 AM~15183752
> *U had ur chance with himmm.
> *


Yep.. Meti la pata


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 09:26 AM~15183756
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> que bola wats poppin today :wave:
> *


Party at lexx house. At 9:00


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 09:28 AM~15183773
> *helloOo! i dunno. what IS poppin' today?
> *


lol i heard pachanga at ur place :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 09:26 AM~15183756
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> que bola wats poppin today :wave:
> *


:wave: wuts good


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 12:30 PM~15183802
> *Party at lexx house. At 9:00
> *


haaaaa.. yea, come over... see if anyone is home...lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 09:30 AM~15183802
> *Party at lexx house. At 9:00
> *


shit im down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ehh?! Y el marido de alexis donde se metio?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 09:32 AM~15183813
> *haaaaa.. yea, come over... see if anyone is home...lol
> *


Dammn dats right shes gotta a date 2 nite


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 09:32 AM~15183813
> *haaaaa.. yea, come over... see if anyone is home...lol
> *



I TOLD YOU SHES COMING OUT WIT ME TONIGHT YALL CLOWNS


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 09:02 AM~15183559
> *AND HE AIN'T GOT NO BRAKES....
> *



FLACO GET IT RITE HER WITH ALL DEM CURVES AND ME WITH NO BRAKES SHIT I THING IMMA CRASH LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 09:28 AM~15183773
> *helloOo! i dunno. what IS poppin' today?
> *


Flanigans is poppin 2nite :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 09:39 AM~15183900
> *FLACO GET IT RITE HER WITH ALL DEM CURVES AND ME WITH NO BRAKES SHIT I THING IMMA CRASH LOL
> *


frena chamaco, frena!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 12:39 PM~15183900
> *FLACO GET IT RITE HER WITH ALL DEM CURVES AND ME WITH NO BRAKES SHIT I THING IMMA CRASH LOL
> *


lmao! daaaamnnnnn, good one!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 09:40 AM~15183910
> *Flanigans is poppin 2nite :cheesy:
> *


At wat tyme. I can hang wit da boys today


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 08:32 AM~15183290
> *monte24, KING LINCOLN, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, lalo22, impalamike63, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> by the way, helllooo 2 all of u... TGIF! :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 09:44 AM~15183945
> *At wat tyme.  I can hang wit da boys today
> *


10... Whos riding?!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 07:51 AM~15182989
> *I got u .
> *


sOOn or 2011?? porQue esToy desesPeraDa!!!


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 09:54 AM~15184033
> *10... Whos riding?!
> *


Naw that's 2 late 4 ears :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I heard you got a classic?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

i am hungry


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Sep 25 2009, 12:53 PM~15184017
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

The good thing is lowrider305 & lexx go out they both could share bras :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

No robert will be allowed 2 go.. His drill sargaent won't mind im sure she wants 2 go..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 10:11 AM~15184164
> *i am hungry
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 10:39 AM~15183900
> *FLACO GET IT RITE HER WITH ALL DEM CURVES AND ME WITH NO BRAKES SHIT I THING IMMA CRASH LOL
> *


JUST DON'T CRASH AND BURN


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 25 2009, 11:15 AM~15184200
> *The good thing is lowrider305 & lexx go out they both could share bras :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LMFAO . DAMMMM


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 01:18 PM~15184225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oyeeeee!!! is that surf road taco in hallandale?!?!?!!?!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 11:05 AM~15184112
> *sOOn or 2011?? porQue esToy desesPeraDa!!!
> *


LOL . MAYB


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 10:54 AM~15184033
> *10... Whos riding?!
> *


SO THATS WHERE THE PARTY'S AT ?????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 10:26 AM~15184305
> *SO THATS WHERE THE PARTY'S AT ?????
> *


I guess. Lexxx has a date with one of our friends


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 10:24 AM~15184292
> *oyeeeee!!! is that surf road taco in hallandale?!?!?!!?!
> *


yes :biggrin: and that shit is good


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 01:30 PM~15184349
> *yes :biggrin: and that shit is good
> *


whatchu know about that!??!?!?!?!?!! huh?! i love that shit! it's funny... i was gonna order that 2day..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> whatchu know about that!??!?!?!?!?!! huh?! i love that shit! it's funny... i was gonna order that 2day..
> [/qu. Huh laz le esta tratando de tumbal la jeva a alex


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 11:29 AM~15184341
> *I guess. Lexxx has a date with one of our friends
> *


It looks like she does . U mike and me gotta go chaparon


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 10:23 AM~15184274
> *JUST DON'T CRASH AND BURN
> *


Hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 10:33 AM~15184374
> *whatchu know about that!??!?!?!?!?!! huh?! i love that shit! it's funny... i was gonna order that 2day..
> *


i got that earlier today i was up there


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 10:26 AM~15184305
> *SO THATS WHERE THE PARTY'S AT ?????
> *


Dam real u know it :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 25 2009, 10:15 AM~15184200
> *The good thing is lowrider305 & lexx go out they both could share bras :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



wheres dat classic at ur gonna have to step ur game up champ i already did


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 11:48 AM~15184477
> *Dam real u know it :cheesy:
> *


I guess ima take the scenic route home


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 09:26 AM~15183756
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> que bola wats poppin today :wave:
> *


dime papa que bola asere how's errthang chico


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 11:50 AM~15184497
> *wheres dat classic at ur gonna have to step ur game up champ i already did
> *


The word on the street is that your looking into buying a big body


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:03 AM~15184591
> *The word on the street is that your looking into buying a big body
> *



more like i have one in my back yard stripped :0  


its chassis time pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 12:08 PM~15184625
> *more like i have one in my back yard stripped  :0
> its chassis time pimpin  :biggrin:
> *


Your learning 2much at the shop


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:11 AM~15184647
> *Your learning 2much at the shop
> *



BICHO CUSTOMZ LOL :biggrin:



A MI LA PINGA!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 12:12 PM~15184655
> *BICHO CUSTOMZ LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> A MI LA PINGA!!!!!
> *


Lol. I don't give a fuk if they say im dickpullin but that ***** gets down .


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 01:48 PM~15184477
> *Dam real u know it :cheesy:
> *


u at work?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

yall arent ready for surf road taco...that beer battered fried dolphin taco is my shit


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 25 2009, 02:17 PM~15184688
> *yall arent ready for surf road taco...that beer battered fried dolphin taco is my shit
> *


lol... whatchu mean im not ready!?!? i am a regular there! i like the chicken taco platter with the tortilla soup...ooo and i side of the green salsa... yummmmmyyyyyy!


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 10:50 AM~15184497
> *wheres dat classic at ur gonna have to step ur game up champ i already did
> *


If u call some stifffffffff pinstripeing and a ragtop on top of the game then I am lost :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:03 AM~15184591
> *The word on the street is that your looking into buying a big body
> *


Man this ***** ain't got no money too do that look how long it's taking him to build aaaaaaaaaaaa Honda :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 25 2009, 11:34 AM~15184818
> *Man this ***** ain't got no money too do that look how long it's taking him to build aaaaaaaaaaaa Honda :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



lmaoo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any body going to da DUB show


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 25 2009, 12:34 PM~15184818
> *Man this ***** ain't got no money too do that look how long it's taking him to build aaaaaaaaaaaa Honda :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Como ? Alex let him know . I seen his bank account i think he's slangin trailers out the back . . After his date 2nite he might b broke couse dam my home girl could eat and drink she thinks patron is water .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 02:50 PM~15184938
> *Como ? Alex let him know . I seen his bank account i think he's slangin trailers out the back . . After his date 2nite he might b broke couse dam my home girl could eat and drink she thinks patron is water .
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:50 AM~15184938
> *Como ? Alex let him know . I seen his bank account i think he's slangin trailers out the back . . After his date 2nite he might b broke couse dam my home girl could eat and drink she thinks patron is water .
> *


Naw that's his dad bank account that's under his name :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Alex va de cabeza to buy a bottle of patron


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2009, 08:57 PM~15180031
> *big twin is looking clean!!!!!
> *


sold to big tom baby :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:50 AM~15184938
> *Como ? Alex let him know . I seen his bank account i think he's slangin trailers out the back . . After his date 2nite he might b broke couse dam my home girl could eat and drink she thinks patron is water .
> *


Que JOAQUIN lo coja slangi trailers. :0


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 11:56 AM~15184987
> *Alex va de cabeza to buy a bottle of patron
> *


And that's when they going share bras :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 25 2009, 03:00 PM~15185024
> *And that's when they going share bras :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ummmmm...nooo! i doubt he wears my size...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 12:56 PM~15184987
> *Alex va de cabeza to buy a bottle of patron
> *


Lol headfirst . Patron gold like a gallon of that shit .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 03:04 PM~15185055
> *Lol headfirst . Patron gold like a gallon of that shit .
> *


no..i like silver...thank u very much!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 12:02 PM~15185040
> *ummmmm...nooo! i doubt he wears my size...
> *


This is getting intrestin


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 03:05 PM~15185064
> *This is getting intrestin
> *


lmao...really interesting..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 12:04 PM~15185060
> *no..i like silver...thank u very much!
> *


oye la mariposa esta peligrosa after a few shots of patron asta muerde lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 01:02 PM~15185040
> *ummmmm...nooo! i doubt he wears my size...
> *


Your rite yours might b a lil tight


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

flako mira


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 11:10 AM~15185106
> *flako mira
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol hahaha


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Flaco when alex gets mad and shanks u at the shop dont ask why


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: orientalmontecarlo, Born 2 Die, impalamike63, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy, HIT EM UP, Who Productions, bigchevysandbusas
for u mike!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 01:10 PM~15185106
> *flako mira
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is bad


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 01:13 PM~15185139
> *Flaco when alex gets mad and shanks u at the shop dont ask why
> *


Lmao. I gotta watch my back 2nite .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 12:13 PM~15185139
> *Flaco when alex gets mad and shanks u at the shop dont ask why
> *


Nah he wants his setup installed


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hes gonna let a batery fall on his foot. Or sumthin


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 01:21 PM~15185190
> *Nah he wants his setup installed
> *


I think alex should take me u and robert out it will b cheaper 4 him .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 25 2009, 12:16 PM~15185161
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: orientalmontecarlo, Born 2 Die, impalamike63, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy, HIT EM UP, Who Productions, bigchevysandbusas
> for u mike!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


Yo quiero


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 12:32 PM~15185265
> *I think alex should take me u and robert out it will b cheaper 4 him .
> *


I agree :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 01:02 PM~15185559
> *I agree :cheesy:
> *


I second dat motion


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 02:02 PM~15185559
> *I agree :cheesy:
> *


SO AT WHAT TIME WE RIDIN ???????


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

@ 9-930 ish


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 02:31 PM~15185729
> *@ 9-930 ish
> *


TIGHT WORK


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DAMN CLOWNZZZZZZZZZ LMFAOOOOOOOO YALL BOYS BE READY BY 10 AND WAIT FOR THE BUS CUZ ITS THE ONLY THANG PICKING UP UP IM TAKING LEXXX IN DAT BATMOBILE AND RIDING LOL IMA READ BACK 6 PAGES TO SEE WHAT I MISSED LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Sep 25 2009, 11:55 AM~15184982
> *Naw that's his dad bank account that's under his name :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





PAPA U GOT A SLICK MOUTH WITH THAT GRANDPRIX U GOT IN YO YARD STEP YO WEIGHT UP BEFORE IT HITS THE JUNK YARD WITH HALF OF THE MIAMI BUCKETS I GOT MY MONEY WIT MY NAME ON ITT


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 02:38 PM~15185798
> *DAMN CLOWNZZZZZZZZZ LMFAOOOOOOOO YALL BOYS BE READY BY 10 AND WAIT FOR THE BUS CUZ ITS THE ONLY THANG PICKING UP UP IM TAKING LEXXX IN DAT BATMOBILE AND RIDING LOL IMA READ BACK 6 PAGES TO SEE WHAT I MISSED LOL
> *


U better hurry up i think mike went 2 pick her up at work.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 01:40 PM~15185821
> *PAPA U GOT A SLICK MOUTH WITH THAT GRANDPRIX U GOT IN YO YARD STEP YO WEIGHT UP BEFORE IT HITS THE JUNK YARD WITH HALF OF THE MIAMI BUCKETS  I GOT MY MONEY WIT MY NAME ON ITT
> *


What miami buckets r u talkin about more details plz


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 01:54 PM~15185936
> *U better hurry up i think mike went 2 pick her up at work.
> *


Noooooooooo te creoo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 02:55 PM~15185954
> *Noooooooooo te creoo
> *


There both always on and now there both mia .


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 02:00 PM~15186001
> *There  both always on and now there both mia .
> *


Sumthin is fishyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Aaaaaaa . Look who it is


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 01:38 PM~15185798
> *DAMN CLOWNZZZZZZZZZ LMFAOOOOOOOO YALL BOYS BE READY BY 10 AND WAIT FOR THE BUS CUZ ITS THE ONLY THANG PICKING UP UP IM TAKING LEXXX IN DAT BATMOBILE AND RIDING LOL IMA READ BACK 6 PAGES TO SEE WHAT I MISSED LOL
> *


















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 02:18 PM~15186169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 02:18 PM~15186169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Takeing the bang bus out da game


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin: hello everybody....what have i missed?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 25 2009, 06:46 AM~15182591
> *WHAAAAAA??!! LOL.. Y WOULD U DOOOO SuCH A ThINg.... ??? LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 03:33 PM~15186291
> *:biggrin: hello everybody....what have i missed?
> *


Where were u young lady ? What did u do with my brothet mike ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 02:33 PM~15186291
> *:biggrin: hello everybody....what have i missed?
> *


Like if u dont kno :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 02:37 PM~15186323
> *Where were u young lady ? What did u do with my brothet mike ?
> *



NI PINGA ME OYES OHH TOE STEPPIN ASSS NIGGUZZZZZ LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lexxxx sweety im 5 minutes away, u ready??


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 03:33 PM~15186291
> *:biggrin: hello everybody....what have i missed?
> *


Mira como la niña se ace la boba


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DAMN FLACO LETS GET MY SHIT RUNNIN ALREADY IM Hyped Up


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 03:42 PM~15186358
> *Lexxxx sweety im 5 minutes away, u ready??
> *


Dammm pimp u already took her 2 lunch now u gona pick her up again ?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 02:42 PM~15186358
> *Lexxxx sweety im 5 minutes away, u ready??
> *



U Gonna Have To Convince Her To Jump Out The Passenger Side Of My Whip Ur A lil 5 Minutes Too Short


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike wants to loose his life


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 05:42 PM~15186358
> *Lexxxx sweety im 5 minutes away, u ready??
> *


yes..i am ready!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 03:42 PM~15186362
> *DAMN FLACO LETS GET MY SHIT RUNNIN ALREADY IM Hyped Up
> *


Im down but u shure u can handle the power ?u gona have some of these ****** by the balls.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 05:42 PM~15186360
> *Mira como la niña  se ace la boba
> *


lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 05:45 PM~15186387
> *U Gonna Have To Convince Her To Jump Out The Passenger Side Of My Whip Ur A lil 5 Minutes Too Short
> *


lol!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 02:48 PM~15186400
> *Im down but u shure u can handle the power ?u gona have some of these ****** by the balls.
> *



A MI ME VAN A TOCAR MAS QUE ESO COMPRENDE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

damn i seen the rollin honda jumped out the game wtf happen aj no more juiceeee comooooo i dont belive


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FLACO DONT WORRY BOUT THE POWER ILL SLOW IT DOWN FOR EM SO THEY WONT MISS A DAMN THANG LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TORT WUZZ GOOD


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 03:51 PM~15186431
> *damn i seen the rollin honda jumped out the game wtf happen aj no more juiceeee comooooo i dont belive
> *


Thats normal he got scared . He seen what u bringin out . He came 2 the shop seen your shit and got scared .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 03:53 PM~15186439
> *TORT WUZZ GOOD
> *


Tort dosen't talk unless we r making fun of jose . Lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 25 2009, 02:47 PM~15186396
> *yes..i am ready!
> *


Im outside........ Everyone else flanigans bound @9


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wheres my dog king lincoln at???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 02:58 PM~15186475
> *Tort dosen't talk unless we r making fun of jose . Lol
> *



WHICH JOSE THE ONE WITH THE LINCOLN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FLACO U OUTTA WORK YET MANEEE OR WUHHTTT GOTTA MAKE PROGRESS TODAY LOL


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 02:45 PM~15186385
> *Dammm pimp u already took her 2 lunch now u gona pick her up again ?
> *


U know how us big boys do on this side :cheesy: .... Dam this iphone is going to cause me to get into an accident


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

Armando84, El Patron 51, slash, 93brougham, monte24, impalamike63, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die
:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 03:05 PM~15186533
> *U know how us big boys do on this side :cheesy: .... Dam this iphone is going to cause me to get into an accident
> *


Ur not even liein


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 25 2009, 03:10 PM~15186568
> *Armando84, El Patron 51, slash, 93brougham, monte24, impalamike63, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 whats good


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 25 2009, 03:10 PM~15186569
> *Ur not even liein
> *


U know wha im sayin??!!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 03:15 PM~15186604
> *U know wha im sayin??!!!!!
> *


No entre el iphone y lexxtacy having me nervous, next to me im really gone wreck out... :uh:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 04:02 PM~15186509
> *FLACO U OUTTA WORK YET MANEEE OR WUHHTTT GOTTA MAKE PROGRESS TODAY LOL
> *


YEYA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 04:25 PM~15186666
> *No entre el iphone y lexxtacy having me nervous, next to me im really gone wreck out... :uh:
> *


LMFAO. U AINT LIEN


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 25 2009, 06:10 PM~15186568
> *Armando84, El Patron 51, slash, 93brougham, monte24, impalamike63, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

wut up playa


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 25 2009, 03:47 PM~15186814
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> wut up playa
> *


waz good bro


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

chillin like a villian


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
:wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 25 2009, 04:59 PM~15186905
> *, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> :wave:
> *


    :h5: :h5:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 02:58 PM~15186475
> *Tort dosen't talk unless we r making fun of jose . Lol
> *


lmao


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Flaco my bf wants 2 know if u want them tires finally


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 03:01 PM~15186496
> *Wheres my dog king lincoln at???
> *


que vuelta? whos goin to flannigans?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 25 2009, 05:19 PM~15187023
> *Flaco my bf wants 2 know if u want them tires finally
> *


IF I GET THE TRUCK 2MORROW


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 25 2009, 05:20 PM~15187031
> *que vuelta? whos goin to flannigans?
> *


MEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 04:22 PM~15187047
> *IF I GET THE TRUCK 2MORROW
> *


Okie dokie


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 04:23 PM~15187053
> *MEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


anybody important goin?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Alex should be pickin Alexis up now in about 34 mins lmao


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 25 2009, 05:26 PM~15187084
> *anybody important goin?
> *


YOUR MOTHER AND YOUR SISTER


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 25 2009, 05:27 PM~15187094
> *Alex should be pickin Alexis up now in about 34 mins lmao
> *


LOL


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 04:28 PM~15187105
> *YOUR MOTHER AND YOUR SISTER
> *


my moms workin, idk bout my sister


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 25 2009, 05:37 PM~15187182
> *my moms workin, idk bout my sister
> *


SHE'S ALREADY HERE


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 04:39 PM~15187193
> *SHE'S ALREADY HERE
> *


tell her i say hi


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 25 2009, 04:20 PM~15187031
> *que vuelta? whos goin to flannigans?
> *


Mmyy nniiiiiggggaaaaaa


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 25 2009, 05:40 PM~15187206
> *tell her i say hi
> *


SHE SAID BRING HER SOME ICE CREAM


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 25 2009, 04:44 PM~15187233
> *Mmyy nniiiiiggggaaaaaa
> *


wuts good pimp?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 12:10 PM~15185106
> *flako mira
> 
> 
> ...


fucking gorgeous....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hit me upppppp


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*Check out www.ICeventz.com*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 25 2009, 08:28 PM~15188021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a badddd asss pic!!!!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Sep 25 2009, 07:03 PM~15188304
> *Now thats a badddd asss pic!!!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what happened to this guy today???? :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 25 2009, 02:51 PM~15186431
> *damn i seen the rollin honda jumped out the game wtf happen aj no more juiceeee comooooo i dont belive
> *


 :biggrin: :nono: that was shit talking lil homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 25 2009, 02:55 PM~15186453
> *Thats normal he got scared . He seen what u bringin out . He came 2 the shop seen your shit and got scared .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: and wait i gotta give u one of these :twak: L.M.F.A.O scared im guessing thats the joke of the day not scared at all when the time comes around and the money is rite there well be some changes on the car  but all yall *****'s just going to have to wait and see and as for whats in the shop for Alex ride :thumbsup: its about time get that bitch done already


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15187301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the colors are amazing :420:


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Jul 3, 2008)

*Come join us for one of the hottest car shows in South Florida, as we celebrate
the grand opeining of Innovation Tattoo shop! We have a huge stage with live
entertainment. we have the baddest Dj's ready to tickle your ear drums, live music from local artists, and the hottest bikini contest with the ladies from Booby Trap, Showgirls, and other great clubs** with moves that will make your mouth drool. We have hot food and cold drinks and a great line-up of the best cars and bikes in South Florida competing for 1st place positions. PRE-REGISTER YOUR CAR TODAY AT ICeventz.com
Come support the Ruff Riders as they do a bikini bike wash for one of
their fallen members.*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

ANYBODY WANNA TRADE ME MY BIG BODY FOR A 1998 N UP LINCOLN TOWN CAR JUICED OR NOT N MUST BE CLEAN..............PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

IMG_0154.JPG


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 25 2009, 07:16 PM~15188403
> *WHAT A CUTE GUY....
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 25 2009, 07:26 PM~15188479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MONTE 24


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

MORNING


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin: READY FOR THE SHOW :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 26 2009, 07:26 AM~15191808
> *WATS UP MONTE 24
> *


Buenos diaz


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

morning peeps


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 26 2009, 08:08 AM~15191964
> *:biggrin: READY FOR THE SHOW  :wave:
> *


that show is looking like whatever nothing like two years ago......


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2009, 08:24 AM~15192028
> *that show is looking like whatever nothing like two years ago......
> *


damn are you for real


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHUNKY MONKEY ..... :biggrin: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 26 2009, 08:24 AM~15192031
> *damn are you for real
> *


don't get me wrong it still going to be a good show and everything like that but it just doesn't feel like the DUB show i'm use to going to .


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2009, 08:24 AM~15192028
> *that show is looking like whatever nothing like two years ago......
> *


SO WILL STILL HAVE GOODTIMES :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE WHAT TIME YOU HEADED OUT .


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN 305 & 954 EVERY1 READY FOR THE DUB SHOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 26 2009, 08:31 AM~15192067
> *
> SO WILL STILL HAVE GOODTIMES  :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE WHAT TIME YOU HEADED OUT .
> *


WHEN EVER YOU PICK ME ...... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Selling my regal with the vert top installed, chromed out3.8 v6 with gold parts as well. chrome drive shaft, chrome tranny cross member, chrome molded rear brake drums, gold molded master cylinder, chrome brake booster, chrome tie rods, chrome tranny pan, fly wheel cover, gold muffler hanger, chrome rear sway bar, a bunch of other random shit in chrome and gold that I can't remember right now, 2 door 63 impala only good for frame and parts. $5,000.

No bull shit.
And I don't give a fuck if anyone thinks the price is high.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2009, 08:52 AM~15192155
> *WHEN EVER YOU PICK ME ...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

rollin-orange, monte24

wuz up *****'s ar u guys going to the dub show ?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

nope, iam here working at the house. Are you?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Sep 26 2009, 10:13 AM~15192573
> *nope, iam here working at the house. Are you?
> *


yea homie got some free tickets so ima just make the best of it and ride


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2009, 11:40 AM~15192421
> *Selling my regal with the vert top installed, chromed out3.8 v6 with gold parts as well. chrome drive shaft, chrome tranny cross member, chrome molded rear brake drums, gold molded master cylinder, chrome brake booster, chrome tie rods, chrome tranny pan, fly wheel cover, gold muffler hanger, chrome rear sway bar, a bunch of other random shit in chrome and gold that I can't remember right now, 2 door 63 impala only good for frame and parts. $5,000.
> 
> No bull shit.
> ...



YOU SHOULD ASK MORE FOR IT THATS A LITTLE TO CHEAP FOR YOU SHOW REGAL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 26 2009, 01:28 PM~15192682
> *YOU SHOULD ASK MORE FOR IT THATS A LITTLE TO CHEAP FOR YOU SHOW REGAL
> *



Keep your fucking dickhead comments to your self fuck boy.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2009, 10:30 AM~15192686
> *Keep your fucking dickhead comments to your self fuck boy.
> *


 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24 oye papa no dub for u


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 26 2009, 11:16 AM~15192916
> *:0
> *


Erick. Dis kiddd always has a negative comment


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I cant make it im at work.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2009, 12:30 PM~15192686
> *Keep your fucking dickhead comments to your self fuck boy.
> *


u the only pussy bitch. I called u out to fight me 1 on1 n u backed out bitch.. When I catch u that's two to ur face fat fuck


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 26 2009, 01:28 PM~15192991
> *Erick. Dis kiddd always has a negative comment
> *


nah but ur boy likes to run his mouth about me n honestly I don't give a fuck what u or no one thinks about me cuz when yall see me in the streets yall won't do a damn thing


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 26 2009, 02:41 PM~15193061
> *u the only pussy bitch. I called u out to fight me 1 on1 n u backed out bitch.. When I catch u that's two to ur face fat fuck
> *



WHEN THE FUCK DID YOU EVER CALL ME OUT TO FIGHT?


everyone knows you're the little bitch that comes on here talking shit about everyone.
You know where I fucking live.

Come see me then bitch.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15193079
> *WHEN THE FUCK DID YOU EVER CALL ME OUT TO FIGHT?
> everyone knows you're the little bitch that comes on here talking shit about everyone.
> You know where I fucking live.
> ...



190 e. 20 st come see me if u a real man I'll be posted outside Dale


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah now you expect me to go over there..

You're a fucking joke.
You've been to my house before you know damn well where it's at.

You the one talking about when you catch me.


You know where I'm at fool.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2009, 12:49 PM~15193089
> *Yeah now you expect me to go over there..
> 
> You're a fucking joke.
> ...


DAMMMMM ERICK U ABOUT 2 GET BANGED UP .LMFAO. ESTAN DEPINGA


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 26 2009, 04:08 PM~15193420
> *DAMMMMM ERICK U ABOUT 2 GET BANGED UP .LMFAO. ESTAN DEPINGA
> *


I know.
I'm shivering in my seat.
:ugh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ROBERTO TENGA QUIDADO QUE TE VAN A SACAR LAS OREJAS MAS NO TE METAS EN LO QUE NO TO IMPORTAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 26 2009, 01:23 PM~15193511
> *ROBERTO TENGA QUIDADO QUE TE VAN A SACAR LAS OREJAS MAS NO TE METAS EN LO QUE NO TO IMPORTAAAA :biggrin:
> *


By who?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Flaco is it tru dat alex tryed to pay for his set up with a food stamp card


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 25 2009, 12:10 PM~15185106
> *flako mira
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 26 2009, 02:41 PM~15193570
> *Flaco is it tru dat alex tryed to pay for his set up with a food stamp card
> *


yea and it was declind. :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2009, 05:12 PM~15193444
> *I know.
> I'm shivering in my seat.
> :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

hay una agresividad hoy aqui de pinga. me pongo nervioso cuando veo eso hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im just geting home from work...were tham dubshow pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 26 2009, 04:45 PM~15193595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 26 2009, 04:37 PM~15194347
> *Im just geting home from work...were tham dubshow pics :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: everybody is cruisen da beach 2nite????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Sep 26 2009, 08:22 PM~15194586
> *:angry: everybody is cruisen da beach 2nite????
> *


 :angry: Damn I ant sure dowg


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Hialeah The City Of Drama


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

x2 :werd:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

WOW, good times at dub show. Rick ross was great good to see all the clubs there. BIG UP TO THE WINNERS . LARGE 64 , CARLOS 59 ,AND CLAUDIO . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IN LOWRIDERS. THANKS FOR EVERYONE COMMING BY THE BROWARD CUSTOM BOOTH AND SHOWING LOVE . :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 26 2009, 04:02 PM~15194172
> *hay me pongo nervioso cuando veo esto  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Sep 26 2009, 08:35 PM~15194668
> *Hialeah The City Of Drama
> *



Maybe I should go up to St. Lucie and get some Indian River Reds. :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

2ND PLACE LOWRIDER................BEST OF SHOW CHEVY.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 26 2009, 09:50 PM~15196825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats one of my models....LOL...im glad you had fun with her....!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 26 2009, 10:50 PM~15196825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homey n much props :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2009, 08:51 PM~15195853
> *Maybe I should go up to St. Lucie and get some Indian River Reds.  :biggrin:
> *



You Should !Anyways how do you go to flamingo and dont catch snook ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 27 2009, 01:35 AM~15196731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, *TRYMEBCH*
:uh: I know you got pics :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 27 2009, 12:18 AM~15197012
> *congrats homey n much props  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK U


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 26 2009, 11:28 AM~15192991
> *Erick. Dis kiddd always has a negative comment
> *


X2


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok um why is that when ppl threaten another person 2 fight they ALWAYS send the person 2 their house? For instance, "oh when I catch u imma woop her ass so come thru u know where I live".. Dudes seriously who the fuck is dumb enough 2 go fight someone in their house? 

Another thing... stop threatning ppl online when u know u aint goin 2 do shit cuz ur just makin urself look like an ass in front of every1..

Third.. When u call ppl out nd u say u gonna do something DO IT... don't sait here nd say all this bs nd then u bump into them nd ur lookin at them right in the face nd don't do shit.. YET.. Come back on lay it low nd say otherwise... 

Seriously, grow balls nd get a reality check homie.. Nd if ur 1 of them dorks that run their mouth online nd act like ur a badass becareful some1 don't really catch u in the streets nd breaks ur face (which in my opinion u looked for it so therefore deserved it).. 

Anywho Dr.Phillis has put her 2 cents in.. 

Lol..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 27 2009, 07:03 AM~15197923
> *Ok um why is that when ppl threaten another person 2 fight they ALWAYS send the person 2 their house? For instance, "oh when I catch u imma woop her ass so come thru u know where I live".. Dudes seriously who the fuck is dumb enough 2 go fight someone in their house?
> 
> Another thing... stop threatning ppl online when u know u aint goin 2 do shit cuz ur just makin urself look like an ass in front of every1..
> ...


:werd:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 27 2009, 10:03 AM~15197923
> *Ok um why is that when ppl threaten another person 2 fight they ALWAYS send the person 2 their house? For instance, "oh when I catch u imma woop her ass so come thru u know where I live".. Dudes seriously who the fuck is dumb enough 2 go fight someone in their house?
> 
> Another thing... stop threatning ppl online when u know u aint goin 2 do shit cuz ur just makin urself look like an ass in front of every1..
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did anyone get tham eastcoastryders posters????


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 07:38 AM~15198043
> *Did anyone get tham eastcoastryders posters????
> *


LOL


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

wad up imp,martian


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 27 2009, 10:45 AM~15198063
> *LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I got mine...! LOL....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 11:09 AM~15198144
> *I got mine...! LOL....!
> *


naw realyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 08:09 AM~15198144
> *I got mine...! LOL....!
> *


u fuking sell out :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 27 2009, 08:16 AM~15198177
> *u fuking sell out :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 27 2009, 11:16 AM~15198177
> *u fuking sell out :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: What up pimp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 08:35 AM~15198251
> *:0  :biggrin: What up pimp
> *


chilling homey


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn still no pics 4rm the dub show up? Was it any good?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 27 2009, 08:44 AM~15198291
> *Damn still no pics 4rm the dub show up? Was it any good?
> *


carol mart 2day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Born 2 Die, tru6lu305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, tRiCk oR tReAt 2
*
whats good homies


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 27 2009, 11:41 AM~15198277
> *chilling homey
> *


Same here just kicking back on my day off.....


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

CAROLMART TONITE WHOS RIDING CUZ IM DOWN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 27 2009, 11:44 AM~15198291
> *Damn still no pics 4rm the dub show up? Was it any good?
> *


From the pics I saw from someone's myspace page the show lookd like it was not pack?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 27 2009, 11:49 AM~15198312
> *CAROLMART TONITE WHOS RIDING CUZ IM DOWN
> *


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Born 2 Die YOI DIDNT SEE U AT DA SHOW???


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 08:47 AM~15198303
> *Same here just kicking back on my day off.....
> *


str8


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 27 2009, 08:55 AM~15198349
> *Born 2 Die YOI DIDNT SEE U AT DA SHOW???
> *


naw ma ***** i dint go


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

CONGRATS TO ALL DA WINNERS CLAUDIO,25TH STREET, AND BIG UPS TO STRAIGHT PIMPIN TO THERE WIN....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 27 2009, 08:49 AM~15198312
> *CAROLMART TONITE WHOS RIDING CUZ IM DOWN
> *


im ridin señor :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 26 2009, 08:45 PM~15195812
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


eres un singaooo lmao jk. i actually like seein that shit, it pumps me up...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*FUCK THE POLICE,,,,,,, IM OUT,,,,,, I GOT DAT*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 27 2009, 12:16 PM~15198433
> *FUCK THE POLICE,,,,,,, IM OUT,,,,,, I GOT DAT
> *


 :biggrin: yoooooooooooooooooo Im happy you out dowg.....I was calling who yesterday one I was getting out of work than he told me tham fuck boys were all around you...than he told me you was geting geting lockup


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 27 2009, 07:03 AM~15197923
> *Ok um why is that when ppl threaten another person 2 fight they ALWAYS send the person 2 their house? For instance, "oh when I catch u imma woop her ass so come thru u know where I live".. Dudes seriously who the fuck is dumb enough 2 go fight someone in their house?
> 
> Another thing... stop threatning ppl online when u know u aint goin 2 do shit cuz ur just makin urself look like an ass in front of every1..
> ...


TOMA!!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 27 2009, 08:45 AM~15198295
> *carol mart 2day
> *


YEZZIR


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 27 2009, 08:45 AM~15198295
> *carol mart 2day
> *


im down...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 09:21 AM~15198448
> *:biggrin: yoooooooooooooooooo Im happy you out dowg.....I was calling who yesterday one I was getting out of work than he told me tham fuck boys were all around you...than he told me you was geting geting lockup
> *


yea its all gravy though,,, it iz wat it iz but im out.... i just missed the whole show with my car inside... o well fuk em.... ill be at carol mart tonight


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 27 2009, 12:50 PM~15198601
> *yea its all gravy though,,, it iz wat it iz but im out.... i just missed the whole show with my car inside... o well fuk em.... ill be at carol mart tonight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

***** when the police hit that corner i thought it was a big fight or shoot out....all that over two ****** and a white boy smoking some weed....! Im glad your out....!


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 10:07 AM~15198668
> ****** when the police hit that corner i thought it was a big fight or shoot out....all that over two ****** and a white boy smoking some weed....! Im glad your out....!
> *


 not even the weed wasnt the issue it was less than a fukin gram ,,, they was bout to write me a citation ticket but the 2 girls that drove my cuzins there came to the car when police was already fukn wit us and said that she didnt know us and didnt allow us in the vehicle but yet her boyfriend opened the car for us... she got spooked and snitched so instead of it bein some a simple possesion ticket they hit me with a felony for burglury on an auto.....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

that shit is to crazy...i heard her talkin to the boys about the car....shes a foul one for that....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Ahh...The after show hangover


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 27 2009, 01:21 PM~15198726
> *not even the weed wasnt the issue it was less than a fukin gram ,,, they was bout to write me a citation ticket but the 2 girls that drove my cuzins there came to the car when police was already fukn wit us and said that she didnt know us and didnt allow us in the vehicle but yet her boyfriend opened the car for us... she got spooked and snitched so instead of it bein some a simple possesion ticket they hit me with a felony for burglury on an auto.....
> *


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

Were da pics at???


> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 27 2009, 01:28 PM~15198761
> *Ahh...The after show hangover
> *


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

does anyone have that east coast ryder poster...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 01:41 PM~15198823
> *does anyone have that east coast ryder poster...?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

damn am i the only one that got one...?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

This shit is dead nd boringgggg


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 12:41 PM~15198823
> *does anyone have that east coast ryder poster...?
> *


i got 2


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i want one so i can frame it...whats the ticket on it....! give me a good deal...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 11:01 AM~15198907
> *i want one so i can frame it...whats the ticket on it....! give me a good deal...!
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Willing to consider any reasonable offers, need this gone...

FOR SALE 64 IMPALA FULL DOOR SHELL (PASSENGER SIDE) $300 O.B.O

WILL DELIVER IN DADE, BROWARD AND NAPLES AREA. ALL OTHER LOCATIONS BUYER PAYS SHIPPING. FOR SHIPPING PRICES PM ZIP CODE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 27 2009, 10:22 AM~15199002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want the real thing....LOL...thanks laz...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.drivertvlatino.com/#/galleries/...assets/134.html


check out the last lowrider show in miami


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 27 2009, 09:16 AM~15198433
> *FUCK THE POLICE,,,,,,, IM OUT,,,,,, I GOT DAT
> *



lol damn homie again


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MR PLENTY MONEY LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

CAROL MART TONIGHT MEETING UP BY 8 AT THE TACOBELL ON 49TH STREET HOLLA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 27 2009, 12:29 PM~15199342
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MR PLENTY MONEY LOL
> *


Fuck dat niggga :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 10:41 AM~15198823
> *does anyone have that east coast ryder poster...?
> *


If you cant find it anywhere just him up Danny he will get you one


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 27 2009, 12:35 PM~15199368
> *CAROL MART TONIGHT MEETING UP BY 8 AT THE TACOBELL ON 49TH STREET HOLLA
> *


yall taking palmetto or 103rd to 27th?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 27 2009, 11:42 AM~15199105
> *http://www.drivertvlatino.com/#/galleries/...assets/134.html
> check out the last lowrider show in miami
> *



lol that reporter had me crackin up

***** sounded like a commercial


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *DANNY305*

:wave:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 27 2009, 12:29 PM~15199342
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MR PLENTY MONEY LOL
> *


thxxxxxxxxxx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 27 2009, 12:36 PM~15199372
> *Fuck dat niggga :biggrin:
> *


te vas para la pingaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 27 2009, 12:45 PM~15199418
> *yall taking palmetto or 103rd to 27th?
> *



NOT SO SHURE YET BEAR JUST HIT ME UP AROUND THAT TIME ILL LET YOU KNO BUT IFNOT RIDE OUT TO THE MART AND MEET ME THERE ILL BE AT TACO BY 8


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*slash*
Nice pictures


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what time everyone meeting up


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

WAS UP[ WIT ALL DA PICS I KNOW THERES MORE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Majestics MIA put it down!!!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

Whats up with tb?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Gettin 2 the carolmart hangout with laz.. Hope 2 see ya'll out there!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Carolmart only has about 15 cars maybe here so hopefully it starts gettin better


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 08:41 PM~15201930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CAROLMART WAS LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 09:41 PM~15201930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 why is her back/side photoshopped???


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

where are all the pics from dub????? so many photografers and so little pics...i dont get this???????


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

you didnt take your camera with you....?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 27 2009, 11:08 PM~15202189
> *where are all the pics from dub????? so many photografers and so little pics...i dont get this???????
> *


I was at work :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

happy bday plenty money regal....didnt know it was ur bday,i forgot u have to be a hopper so u can call someone....:wave: :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 11:10 PM~15202210
> *I was at work  :biggrin:
> *


ur excused my friend...whats up with who,dron?????? i know im missing a few....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

i sent mine off to a magazine....so im limited on what i can and cant post....!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 11:10 PM~15202209
> *you didnt take your camera with you....?
> *


i was working didnt go to that wack ass show.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

You just had to be there to understande this picture......STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C.Yall str8up clowning


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 27 2009, 11:14 PM~15202252
> *i sent mine off to a magazine....so im limited on what i can and cant post....!
> *


ok ur somewat excused...where the ones u can post???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 27 2009, 11:13 PM~15202240
> *ur excused my friend...whats up with who,dron?????? i know im missing a few....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 27 2009, 09:15 PM~15202259
> *i was working didnt go to that wack ass show.....
> *


*then why the fuck u worried about pics of the show if u feel its a wack ass show*


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....this guy again...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whocaresproduction_@Sep 27 2009, 11:28 PM~15202431
> *then why the fuck u worried about pics of the show if u feel its a wack ass show
> *


no ones talking to you....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 27 2009, 11:31 PM~15202484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea seen that pic..bitch is hard as fuck...


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 27 2009, 09:30 PM~15202471
> *no ones talking to you....
> *


obviously u are if u asking all the photographers for photos u dumb fuck!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whocaresproduction_@Sep 27 2009, 11:34 PM~15202524
> *obviously u are if u asking all the photographers for photos u dumb fuck!
> *


go fuck urself...im not up for this *****.laterz.


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 27 2009, 09:36 PM~15202552
> *go fuck urself...im not up for this *****.laterz.
> *


take a upper then u will be up for me lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what up lowridergame???


----------



## whocaresproduction (Sep 9, 2009)

sup fellas


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

im going to have her out with me shooting if anyone wants to shoot with her...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Low_Ski_13, lalo22, *Who Productions*, caddyboy, *INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wuzzzz up Jose Here @ Tacobell Wit Grumpy born to die and cream cutty bear u finish that painting or whaaaaaa


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 09:03 PM~15202893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it u know we don't see that shit :biggrin: :biggrin: home boy got his feelings hurt he went home he ain't even try to come back.....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, aqui tengo tu medicina lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 01:22 AM~15203828
> *MR.GRUMPY, aqui tengo tu medicina lol
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT U HOMIE DNT WORRY COMING THRU SOON TO A TOWN NEAR YOU


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 27 2009, 10:26 PM~15203871
> *I GOT U HOMIE DNT WORRY COMING THRU SOON TO A TOWN NEAR YOU
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 01:28 AM~15203897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA BIEJO LEAVE SUM FOR A SURPRISE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 27 2009, 11:05 PM~15202160
> *why is her back/side photoshopped???
> *



And photoshopped terribly at that. :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 27 2009, 10:29 PM~15203909
> *YA BIEJO LEAVE SUM FOR A SURPRISE
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 27 2009, 04:04 PM~15200356
> *Majestics MIA put it down!!!
> 
> 
> ...


"M"putting it down yall looking good boyz :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodmorning! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

GOODMORNING MIAMI WAT IT DO LADY DESIREZ


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

zup zup zup


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

lowridergame 305 :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts good grumpyy nd alex :wave:

So Laz finally went home with Bear? Lmfao!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 28 2009, 09:58 AM~15205468
> *Wuts good grumpyy nd alex :wave:
> 
> So Laz finally went home with Bear? Lmfao!!
> ...


bear took him home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 06:59 AM~15205475
> *bear took him home :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Well did he Take him home or DID HE TAKEEEEE Him Home All the Way :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

we shall find out ......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 06:59 AM~15205475
> *bear took him home :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh man! Lmao! 

Tu crees que laz dropped the soap?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

te la estas pasando they should be here to defend them selves lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 07:01 AM~15205493
> *we shall find out ......
> *


Yes we shall 2nite at tb... vamos aver si Laz is limping lol.. Or bear...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

u nasty girl


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 07:05 AM~15205523
> *te la estas pasando they should be here to defend them selves lol
> *


Lol.. Laz will be on very soon.. Ese si nos va dar una clase manda para la pinga..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning...!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 07:07 AM~15205544
> *u nasty girl
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 27 2009, 06:44 AM~15196789
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

yup


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC







PERO MIRA QUIEN ESTA AQUI LOL :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up mama mz.lady desirez


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

oh boy here goes loverboy again lady desirez u ready for the luv game que alex gonna have ?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 27 2009, 01:52 AM~15196844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see....me! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 28 2009, 07:11 AM~15205566
> *good morning...!
> *


:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 27 2009, 01:50 AM~15196825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

seems like everyone had alot of fun lastnight at the hangout....!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 28 2009, 07:16 AM~15205602
> *whats up mama mz.lady desirez
> *


Hey Hector wuts goin on?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

It was fun


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thats good...im glad everyone had fun....i would have made it but i was wore out from movin shit into storage...!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Alexis u been lost girl!! Donde estabas metia anoche que tu no estabas con tu marido en el hangout anoche? Lol.. U should've gone last nite it was chillin..


Y monte ugly donde anda que he hasn't been on 2day? Its monday he should be working ..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 28 2009, 07:33 AM~15205696
> *thats good...im glad everyone had fun....i would have made it but i was wore out from movin shit into storage...!
> *


Its every sunday so u can go next week if ur not busy.. It was tite out there..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah ill see whats going on next week.....!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Sep 27 2009, 11:08 PM~15202189
> *where are all the pics from dub????? so many photografers and so little pics...i dont get this???????
> *


ill post up as soon as i can.... im putting that OT!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 28 2009, 10:15 AM~15205591
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> PERO MIRA QUIEN ESTA AQUI LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Informers nitemare (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whocaresproduction_@Sep 27 2009, 07:28 PM~15202431
> *then why the fuck u worried about pics of the show if u feel its a wack ass show
> *


Hhhiii rrrooollliiinn tttiiitttooo how are you friend :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 08:48 PM~15202697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOOOO RaWWWW!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Informers nitemare_@Sep 28 2009, 08:08 AM~15205918
> *Hhhiii rrrooollliiinn tttiiitttooo how are you friend :biggrin:
> *


Roflmfao!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 27 2009, 08:30 PM~15202470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DADDy ALtIIIIIIImAAAAAA!!!! FUk WTChU GOtTA SAyy!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 10:14 AM~15205956
> *TOOOO RaWWWW!!!
> *


hah looks like you


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG DOSe RIMs HAD ME MESmERIZEd!!!! LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 28 2009, 08:16 AM~15205972
> *hah looks like you
> *


LOL....  THAAAANK U


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 10:21 AM~15206018
> *LOL....   THAAAANK U
> *


:biggrin: de nada sweetcheeks


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC

MA NINJAS QUE BOLA


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Rebeka u should've gone out there.. Paco nd Bobby were stunnin on some ***** hatin.. It was awesome! That guy couldn't handle it anymore so he left lmaooo


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Born 2 Die... :wave: mIRAVeR K tE ESTaBA pAYASIaNDO AHi CON bEAR... pUT DOwN RULeS & REGUlATIONS NiGGUUUUH... LOL.... BuT WE ALrEADy KNW ERRY1 In STR8 pIMPiN...IZ STR8.. SO i DNt REALLy KnW TOO mUCH... BT uMMMM rEGUlATE EM!!! LOL

MR.GRUMPY...Hi :wave: ....STrANGER!!! 

305KingCadillac...DOnT KNW U bUT hiiiiiii!!! :wave:

Lowridergame305....iS CHeATN oN ALeXIS.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ...hELLuuuuur!!! :wave: HoW U DOin?? 

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC... :wave: WUZ uP FAMiLIA....HoW U dOIn??


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,Str8PiMpInReBeka,Born 2 Die

wat dey do


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 11:25 AM~15206053
> *MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> MA NINJAS QUE BOLA
> *


Who took who home finally???? Lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 08:25 AM~15206053
> *MR.GRUMPY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Lowridergame305, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC
> 
> MA NINJAS QUE BOLA
> *


Wuts good pimpin? 

Sooo how was it last nite? Lmfao j/k.. 

Lol me dan ganas de joder 2day


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:27 AM~15206065
> *Rebeka u should've gone out there.. Paco nd Bobby were stunnin on some ***** hatin.. It was awesome! That guy couldn't handle it anymore so he left lmaooo
> *


dAAAAm DAww Bt NoBODy CALLeD ME DOeeeee!! DHAAA fUUUkkkk!! 

I wOULDA VIDEOtAPED iTTTT & YoUTUBED dHAT bITCH.... wHOOOO WAS hE??!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 08:28 AM~15206073
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,Str8PiMpInReBeka,Born 2 Die
> 
> wat dey do
> *


Wuts good? Ey chico u need 2 move 2 the mia porque te estas perdiendo todo pipo!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 28 2009, 08:24 AM~15206045
> *:biggrin: de nada sweetcheeks
> *


LOL..... :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 08:27 AM~15206067
> *Born 2 Die...  :wave:  mIRAVeR K tE ESTaBA pAYASIaNDO AHi CON bEAR... pUT DOwN RULeS & REGUlATIONS NiGGUUUUH... LOL.... BuT WE ALrEADy KNW ERRY1 In STR8 pIMPiN...IZ STR8..  SO i DNt REALLy KnW TOO mUCH... BT uMMMM rEGUlATE EM!!! LOL
> *


OYE TU TA BORACHA OR LO CABLE GOT MIX UP LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 08:28 AM~15206075
> *Who took who home finally???? Lol
> *


GOT JOKES HOE NO TE PREOCUPE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 08:31 AM~15206106
> *OYE TU TA BORACHA OR LO CABLE GOT MIX UP LOL
> *


Y??? IM DEFENdIN U DUMMy!!! I tHNK U gOT Ur CABlES MiXED uP!!! 

& DaS WT HAPPENS WEN u PUT dHA NEGATiVE WIt DHA POSItIVE!! LOL...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:29 AM~15206079
> *Wuts good pimpin?
> 
> Sooo how was it last nite? Lmfao  j/k..
> ...


O TU TANBIEN :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 08:29 AM~15206081
> *dAAAAm DAww Bt NoBODy CALLeD ME DOeeeee!! DHAAA fUUUkkkk!!
> 
> I wOULDA VIDEOtAPED iTTTT & YoUTUBED dHAT bITCH.... wHOOOO WAS hE??!!
> *


Idk some random ***** there.. He was driving around nd then stopped infront of paco nd bobby nd started throwin up a 4 like sayin I got 4's bitch nd wut.. Nd then started runnin his mouth.. Y dejame decirte que paco se puso un poco aggressivo que me quede frio.. It was awesome lol..

But....

There's always next sunday 4 a rematch


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 08:28 AM~15206073
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,Str8PiMpInReBeka,Born 2 Die
> 
> wat dey do
> *


AQUI EN LA LUCHITA ON THE EVERYDAY THANG U KNOW HOWS EVERYTHING UP THERE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:24 AM~15205646
> *:biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:34 AM~15206145
> *Idk some random ***** there.. He was driving around nd then stopped infront of paco nd bobby nd started throwin up a 4 like sayin I got 4's bitch nd wut.. Nd then started runnin his mouth.. Y dejame decirte que paco se puso un poco aggressivo que me quede frio.. It was awesome lol..
> 
> But....
> ...


LMAOOOOO!! WHA PACO tRIED EM?? K lE DIjO!!! DAS WUZZuPPP!! DAS MA dAWG!!! bT DAM i WISH i WAS tHEEEERe!!!! FUUUUk!!! IM SOOOOOOOOOO GOnnA B THeRE DIS SUnDAY!!! SHYIIIIIIIet!!! YA TUUUU sABES!!! 

& WE B STEaDY mOBbIN!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 08:33 AM~15206136
> *O TU TANBIEN  :biggrin:
> *


Si yo fui que empeze lmfaooo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRUMPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.....MIRA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 08:38 AM~15206176
> *LMAOOOOO!! WHA PACO tRIED EM?? K lE DIjO!!! DAS WUZZuPPP!! DAS MA dAWG!!! bT DAM i WISH i WAS tHEEEERe!!!! FUUUUk!!! IM SOOOOOOOOOO GOnnA B THeRE DIS SUnDAY!!! SHYIIIIIIIet!!! YA TUUUU sABES!!!
> 
> & WE B STEaDY mOBbIN!!
> *


OYE SIN VIOLENCIA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRUMPY THIS WAS THE COLOR I WAS TELLING U BUT WITH MORE GOLD ON IT


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

KING LINCOLN :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:31 AM~15206100
> *Wuts good? Ey chico u need 2 move 2 the mia porque te estas perdiendo todo pipo!
> *


imagine bro when you married you cant do shit a ***** on lock down. I live in miami 24 years from time to time i go down there. If things were different and i had a good job like i do up here i would be down there


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 08:43 AM~15206213
> *OYE SIN VIOLENCIA
> *


 AAAAAW DAM!!! :banghead: WHYYYYY?? :banghead:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 10:40 AM~15206189
> *GRUMPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.....MIRA
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

oye rebekita saluda mija


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

ALEXIS TELL DHAT BABOSO TO EMAIL U DHA PICS AND EMAIL THEM 2 ME....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 28 2009, 11:37 AM~15206175
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: HEY, IIMPALAA...HOW U DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 08:56 AM~15206334
> *imagine bro when you married  you cant do shit a ***** on lock down. I live in miami 24 years from time to time i go down there. If things were different and i had a good job like i do up here i would be down there
> *


I feel u.. Just do wut u gotta do that's all..


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 08:58 AM~15206353
> *oye rebekita saluda mija
> *


LMAOOOO!!! I kNW U NOTTT TAlKN 2 ME...LOL... DAM ****** I SAId Hi 2 u...

PG. 3492.... LOL... YO FUmO AND u GET hI!!! OH k pASa AKi?? 

EY bT if DAS hOW Yu FEEL...LOL...uMM AsAY hI 2 u AGAin!!! LOL...

hELLO fAMiLIAAAA!!!! hOW u DOin??!! u mISSED dHA ShOW bT U DIdNT...LOL...

yU DIg??


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 10:58 AM~15206351
> *  AAAAAW DAM!!! :banghead:  WHYYYYY??  :banghead:
> *


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 28 2009, 09:02 AM~15206388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U kNW SHe REALLyyyyyyy REMInds mE off meeeee!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 11:59 AM~15206362
> *ALEXIS TELL DHAT BABOSO TO EMAIL U DHA PICS AND EMAIL THEM 2 ME....
> *


LMAO...HOW BOOOOOUT I GIVE U THAT CAT'Z NUMBER...N UUUU CALL! I DON'T WANT HIM BOTHERING ME..LMAO!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 09:01 AM~15206381
> *LMAOOOO!!! I kNW U NOTTT TAlKN 2 ME...LOL... DAM ****** I SAId Hi 2 u...
> 
> PG. 3492.... LOL... YO FUmO AND u GET hI!!! OH k pASa AKi??
> ...


lol naw i didnt go i couldnt make it to miami i wish i did though


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 09:08 AM~15206442
> *LMAO...HOW BOOOOOUT I GIVE U THAT CAT'Z NUMBER...N UUUU CALL! I DON'T WANT HIM BOTHERING ME..LMAO!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Informers nitemare_@Sep 28 2009, 08:08 AM~15205918
> *Hhhiii rrrooollliiinn tttiiitttooo how are you friend :biggrin:
> *


look here pussy trick get my name out ur mouth.. that aint me there fuck what u heard! you got a problem come get some fuck ******. stop hiding like a bunch of bitches im off!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:0 :uh:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:56 AM~15206333
> *KING LINCOLN :wave:
> *


hey mama


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

MR.GRUMPY :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

I am nooo photographer but...if u didn't go to the Dub Show...here is what u missed  :


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

SOME MORE....


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 12:02 PM~15206949
> *I am nooo photographer but...if u didn't go to the Dub Show...here is what u missed   :
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

AND MORE.....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 10:02 AM~15206949
> *I am nooo photographer but...if u didn't go to the Dub Show...here is what u missed   :
> 
> 
> ...



UMMMMM AND DHA ONES I TOOK???? LOL... wHEEERE r DEEEEEY!!! CUZ i AM A pHOTOGRApHER!!! FUK dAHT sHYIEEEETTTT!!! LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

AND LASTLY....











































































:biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

seemed like it wasa good turnout :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 28 2009, 01:18 PM~15207117
> *seemed like it wasa good turnout  :biggrin:
> *


I HAD A GREAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 12:19 PM~15207135
> *I HAD A GREAT TIME :biggrin:
> *


i see that judging by the pix keep postin mami


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 10:19 AM~15207135
> *I HAD A GREAT TIME :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 28 2009, 01:21 PM~15207144
> *i see that judging by the pix keep postin mami
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 28 2009, 10:26 AM~15207191
> *X 2
> *


next stop POLK COUNTY FIRME ESTILO SHOW......MIAMI GOTTA PUT IT DOWN OUT THERE


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

mira el fila que fucking descarado :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 10:29 AM~15207225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DEJALOOOOO EEEHHHHH!!! LOL.... DAS My DAAAwg!!! LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:0 OOOPS....4GOT TO POST THESE....MY BAD :biggrin: :


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

dont hold out lol :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

4 SALE $8000 OBO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HERE IS A PIC OF ME HOLDING UP ONE OF FLYERS "WHO" WAS PASSING AROUND...










HAD MY PIC ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 10:46 AM~15207406
> *HERE IS A PIC OF ME HOLDING UP ONE OF FLYERS "WHO" WAS PASSING AROUND...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM I DINT GET MINES LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 12:46 PM~15207406
> *HERE IS A PIC OF ME HOLDING UP ONE OF FLYERS "WHO" WAS PASSING AROUND...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

KING LINCOLN........MIRA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

dam look at lexx on my dogg george chopper


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

Forsale 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1396073366.html


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 02:02 PM~15207579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YUP.. IT WAS A MISSION TRYING TO GET OFF OF IT DUE TO THE FACT THAT I WAS WEARING A DRESS..LMAO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 01:35 PM~15207289
> *:0  OOOPS....4GOT TO POST THESE....MY BAD :biggrin:  :
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: claudios lac on point nice pics


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 28 2009, 02:13 PM~15207714
> *:roflmao: claudios lac on point nice pics
> *


thanx tito :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 11:11 AM~15207701
> *:biggrin:  YUP.. IT WAS A MISSION TRYING TO GET OFF OF IT DUE TO THE FACT THAT I WAS WEARING A DRESS..LMAO
> *


YEAH I BET IT WAS LMAO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzz up ppl


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 02:25 PM~15207821
> *YEAH I BET IT WAS LMAO
> *


LOL....FILA HAD TO STAND IN FRONT OF ME TO BLOCK ANY1 FROM GETTING A PEEP... :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 28 2009, 02:41 PM~15207992
> *heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzz up ppl
> *


QUE BOLA!?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 AM~15208000
> *LOL....FILA HAD TO STAND IN FRONT OF ME TO BLOCK ANY1 FROM GETTING A PEEP... :roflmao:
> *


lmao better watch out with fila he could be a pervert some times lmao j/k thats my dogg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 AM~15208005
> *QUE BOLA!?
> *


Heyyy wuz up i seeee u wer the main attraction at the dub show


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 11:54 AM~15208092
> *lmao better watch out with fila he could be a pervert some times lmao j/k thats my dogg :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no ur not kidding...lol...he is....lMaaaOOOO!!! fiLa i Knw u ReadIng tHis...

Rrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

OYE UN POCO MAS Y SE TEMIRA TODO POR IR PAYA DENTRO, TREMENDA LOCA EH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: IM JUST FUCKING ROUND


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 28 2009, 03:13 PM~15208240
> *Heyyy wuz up i seeee u wer the main attraction at the dub show
> *


NOT AT ALL....WHAT MAKES U SAY THAT???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Theres more pix of you than cars


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 28 2009, 03:34 PM~15208403
> *Theres more pix of you than cars
> *


LOL..NA, UR SUCH AS EXAGGERATOR!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 28 2009, 12:34 PM~15208403
> *Theres more pix of you than cars
> *



lmfaoo :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats good miami


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 28 2009, 03:37 PM~15208435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 12:40 PM~15208474
> *ROLLIN TITO  :wave:
> 
> lol...i gOt ur PicS!!! lol.... Okay Okay!!! well Daaam!!! lol...
> ...


wats good lil mama? como te esta tratando la vida?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 28 2009, 12:43 PM~15208504
> *wats good lil mama? como te esta tratando la vida?
> *


lol... Im gOod and UUUU?????? how u dOOOOin... u Went 2 dHa shOw??


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 12:18 PM~15208286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

ya Tuuuu SaaabEEEESSSSS!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

dAt MayBacH tooooooo PrEEEEEEttYYYYY


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

If YoU AiN't sPinnIng... YoU AiN't wiNNinG!!!

dA froNt...










Den Dha Back...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN MAJESTICS AND 25TH SHOWED THICK AT THE DUB SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Lowridergame305 y u so quite today did u get dumped?? lexxtacy did u dump loverboy?????????


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 01:05 PM~15208694
> *Lowridergame305 y u so quite today did u get dumped?? lexxtacy did u dump loverboy?????????
> *


 :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 04:05 PM~15208694
> *Lowridergame305 y u so quite today did u get dumped?? lexxtacy did u dump loverboy?????????
> *


LOL...NOOOOO...NEVERRRRR! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 01:05 PM~15208694
> *Lowridergame305 y u so quite today did u get dumped?? lexxtacy did u dump loverboy?????????
> *




more like i dumped her


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 01:05 PM~15208694
> *Lowridergame305 y u so quite today did u get dumped?? lexxtacy did u dump loverboy?????????
> *


lol cojio mirando :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 01:09 PM~15208739
> *LOL...NOOOOO...NEVERRRRR! :biggrin:
> *


hows the butterfly doing today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 04:10 PM~15208755
> *hows the butterfly doing today :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHE IS HIDING...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 28 2009, 04:09 PM~15208741
> *more like i dumped her
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 01:11 PM~15208762
> *SHE IS HIDING...
> *


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

dIs Is mYYYYYYy caR!!! CumIn Out Next YeaR fo YaLL HatAZ!!! hno: 










uuuuuGGGGhhh!!! LooK @ dhAt stRUt pacKagE :0 :0 :0










:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 28 2009, 01:09 PM~15208741
> *more like i dumped her
> *


loooooool....Tell Em whO u DumpEd hEr 4------> lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 28 2009, 04:09 PM~15208741
> *more like i dumped her
> *


now i know u lying ur ass off...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

coNgrats 2 Hi proFiLe foR theiR wiN....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 01:15 PM~15208803
> *loooooool....Tell Em whO u DumpEd hEr 4------> lol
> *


alex dont du it :biggrin: :biggrin: quedate donde tu esta a quanta taro pero no la suelte lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:










:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 01:18 PM~15208830
> *coNgrats 2 Hi proFiLe foR theiR wiN....
> 
> 
> ...


oye hows the back feelin porque that ***** te esta dando tremendo tubo lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeYYYYYYYY Dhat Bitch Is JusT BeaaaauTifUUUULLLLLLLLL.... 
Just fuCkiNg PerfEct!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 28 2009, 01:12 PM~15208774
> *:buttkick:
> *



jus like dat


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 03:21 PM~15208874
> *eeeeeeeeeYYYYYYYY Dhat Bitch Is JusT BeaaaauTifUUUULLLLLLLLL....
> Just fuCkiNg PerfEct!!!
> 
> ...


THATS A CAR WORTH EYEFUKING


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

sTr8 PimpIn's MonTe!!! My dawG anT's shIIIIttttt!!! 4 Ya'LL haterZ!!! 










You c Me??










Hi HatER!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 01:21 PM~15208868
> *oye hows the back feelin porque that ***** te esta dando tremendo tubo lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Si MEEEEE eSta DanDo TremenDo tuBo...Pero hOnestLy noT my stIlo.... I dnT reallY likE dhat CarbOn fiBer 2 much....I did Wen I was Like 16...Not anYmore... 

There was aNother bLue oNe dhat Was chOp-Chop-chOppIn meeee ^ dOee!!! lol...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 28 2009, 01:24 PM~15208898
> *THATS A CAR WORTH EYEFUKING
> *


i BeaTTT U tooo It.... My eyEs r SwooooLLeeeeNNN!!!! :scrutinize: ---> lmaooooo


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2009, 12:18 PM~15208286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL------> doSe weRe mY inTenTioNS!!! lOl... 

2 shOw dha Str8 PimpIn bOOty shOrts i waS rocKiiiiiNNNNN!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka+Sep 28 2009, 03:43 PM~15209057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 01:45 PM~15209073
> *LOL------> doSe weRe mY inTenTioNS!!! lOl...
> 
> 2 shOw dha Str8 PimpIn bOOty i waS rocKiiiiiNNNNN!!!
> ...


eres una enferma lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

o-DoggS bOx DoooIn bIg thanGS!!!




































exAAAAAAAAAAActLyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 28 2009, 01:47 PM~15209092
> *:angry:
> *



lol....whYYYYY??!! :tongue:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 01:48 PM~15209102
> *eres una enferma lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL... SSSSSSSSSSShhhhhh!!! LOL...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 03:51 PM~15209133
> *lol....whYYYYY??!! :tongue:
> *


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 28 2009, 01:02 PM~15208665
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN MAJESTICS AND 25TH SHOWED THICK AT THE DUB SHOW  :thumbsup:
> *





















WE GOT 3RD PLaCE BEST CAR CLUB...
WHiCH iN REALiTY WAs SUppOSED 2 B 2nD PLaCE...
bUT U kNW hOW SWEEEEEEEEEEEERvE KiiiiiNGS DOOO...DEy BE SAYiNG ERRyBODY cARS R tHEiRS jUST 2 gET PoINTS & SCoRE...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 04:09 PM~15209296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 28 2009, 03:53 PM~15209147
> *:nicoderm:
> *


MAS PUTO!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 28 2009, 01:53 PM~15209147
> *:nicoderm:
> *


k miras??!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 28 2009, 01:53 PM~15209147
> *:nicoderm:
> *


yo call me ur lost today..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 28 2009, 05:32 PM~15209510
> *yo call me ur lost today..
> *


You call me.
You were calling early as fuck...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 05:31 PM~15209506
> *k miras??!!
> *


me?
Nothing. :cheesy:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

DHaT RiG LoOkN CLeAN BooooooYYY!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Chulow, KING LINCOLN, I G0T DAT, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, BLVD MOTORSPORTS, Born 2 Die

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 01:58 PM~15207533
> *KING LINCOLN........MIRA
> 
> 
> ...


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :biggrin: MAN HE KILLING THE GAME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 28 2009, 03:31 PM~15210091
> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:  :biggrin: MAN HE KILLING THE GAME
> *


i wish there were more in miami like that....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 28 2009, 06:49 PM~15210277
> *i wish there were more in miami like that....
> *


 for real dowg


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

g-body frame for sale clean title $200 obo the door doesnt go with it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 12:48 PM~15208534
> *lol... Im gOod and UUUU?????? how u dOOOOin... u Went 2 dHa shOw??
> *


na i have few things to take care of i see u had a good time though..lol


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 28 2009, 05:12 PM~15211268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 28 2009, 07:41 PM~15210893
> *g-body  frame for sale clean title $200 obo the door doesnt go with it
> 
> 
> ...


damn fool did the city see this yet :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 28 2009, 07:33 PM~15211491
> *damn fool did the city see this yet  :biggrin:
> *


hell no not yet lol it stay covered


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 01:49 PM~15209118
> *o-DoggS bOx DoooIn bIg thanGS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 28 2009, 08:37 PM~15211541
> *hell no not yet lol it stay covered
> *


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

damn my cousin was at dub show no pics of his car damn


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*wow!!!
*
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1396261222.html :worship: :worship:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO

wuz up ***** :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Sep 28 2009, 07:17 PM~15212599
> *ROLLIN TITO
> 
> wuz up *****  :wave:
> *


sup sucia! how u been?


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

ROLLIN ShReK[/b] :nicoderm:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 28 2009, 01:18 PM~15208830
> *coNgrats 2 Hi proFiLe foR theiR wiN....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 28 2009, 07:20 PM~15212627
> *sup sucia! how u been?
> *


cold be alout better going throw some up and downs but fuck it am i live i guess that counts for something


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Sep 28 2009, 07:33 PM~15212814
> *ROLLIN ShReK* :nicoderm:
> [/b]


wuz up


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2009, 05:25 PM~14393848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that penny bowl.
Let me get one of them DVD'S


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Laz what you think????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 28 2009, 08:21 PM~15213476
> *Laz what you think????
> 
> 
> ...


looks good just missing dem 13's and a 2 pump set some chrome undies and some good classic patterns :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 11:24 PM~15213504
> *looks good just missing dem 13's and a 2 pump set some chrome undies and some good classic patterns  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

No hangout tonight


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 28 2009, 08:31 PM~15213595
> *No hangout tonight
> *


No one went 2 tb 2nite which is weird but fuck it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ALeX Happy birth day homie :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 28 2009, 10:58 PM~15213900
> *ALeX Happy birth day homie :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 10:58 AM~15207533
> *KING LINCOLN........MIRA
> 
> 
> ...


You should see what it looks like now!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 29 2009, 01:03 AM~15214721
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 29 2009, 03:41 AM~15215787
> *You should see what it looks like now!!!!!!!
> *


preview pics plz.....


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning to all... im looking for some lifted spindles for a big body.. dose any one know where i can buy some?? pm me with info thanks 

also have a 87 cutlass front clip for sale pm me


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

page 3500 depinga lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

monte24, l0wrid3rchic0, MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

its dead in here :0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 29 2009, 09:21 AM~15216368
> *monte24, l0wrid3rchic0, MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 28 2009, 10:15 AM~15206499
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Sep 28 2009, 07:15 PM~15212577
> *Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice[/SIZE]
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 29 2009, 07:01 AM~15216533
> *Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice[/SIZE]
> 
> :worship:    :worship:  :worship:    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> ...


dat bitch is baddddddddd


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 29 2009, 06:21 AM~15216368
> *monte24, l0wrid3rchic0, MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami god is good


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

WAT THEY DO LAYITLOWERS


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

dis shit is kinda dead 2 dai


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 29 2009, 07:31 AM~15216714
> *:wave:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 29 2009, 11:04 AM~15216943
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :0 :angry: :twak: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

esto hoy esta de pipi


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 29 2009, 11:08 AM~15216972
> *esto hoy esta de pipi
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 29 2009, 11:23 AM~15217065
> *    :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


hola!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 29 2009, 09:26 AM~15217073
> *hola!
> *


HERE AT THE SHOP ABOUT 2 GO 2 WORK .


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

HELLooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (OH) (OH) (OH) !!!!

ANYbODY hERE (hERE) (hERE) (hERE) ???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 29 2009, 11:30 AM~15217089
> *HELLooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (OH) (OH) (OH) !!!!
> 
> ANYbODY hERE (hERE) (hERE) (hERE) ???
> *


lol..wassup fea! did u go to the hangout?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 29 2009, 08:30 AM~15217098
> *lol..wassup fea! did u go to the hangout?
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOO SUCH ThING.....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 29 2009, 11:33 AM~15217109
> *NOOOOOOOOOOO SUCH ThING.....
> *


so, there wasn't a hangout yesterday?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 29 2009, 08:33 AM~15217109
> *NOOOOOOOOOOO SUCH ThING.....
> *




LMFAOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE 24 WHERE YOU AT SUCKAA


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S...CCE FATBOY pump 2 1/4 BLOCK 1/2 IN. PORTS $125 3058367305 Q!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

to all those 305-954-561 lowrider girls god is good behave?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 29 2009, 12:02 PM~15217356
> *to all those 305-954-561 lowrider girls god is good behave?
> *


LOL...I JUST READ UR LAST POST IN THE OTHER TOPIC...SILLY! LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 29 2009, 08:37 AM~15217150
> *LMFAOOOOOOOOOO  :biggrin:
> *


chUUUU laFFin @... Hi ass *****.CoM!!!! lol...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que bola ppl!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

MIKE . WHATS THE DEAL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 29 2009, 08:27 AM~15217080
> *HERE AT THE SHOP ABOUT 2 GO 2 WORK .
> *


Cccooooommmooo,,, a esta hora?!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 29 2009, 09:31 AM~15217556
> *MIKE . WHATS THE DEAL
> *


Aqui about to quit and open up a shop


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 29 2009, 10:36 AM~15217600
> *Aqui about to quit and open up a shop
> *


SHIT I WISH WE COULD PAY U WE WOULDA BEEN HAD U AT THE SHOP .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cant wait till the dam regatta


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

roby rob in the his house


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Alex i need a price on thos guide poles for me trailer... Hook a brother up, que la cosa esta mala


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 29 2009, 09:56 AM~15217746
> *Alex i need a price on thos guide poles for me trailer... Hook a brother up, que la cosa esta mala
> *


mike udown for flanigans :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Que la verga Chichaso me ase falta una pulida pero bein bacana........
Whats up with that HOMEWORK......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 29 2009, 09:58 AM~15217762
> *mike udown for flanigans :biggrin:
> *


U know im always down


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 29 2009, 10:01 AM~15217781
> *U know im always down
> *


u aint workin 2 dai


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 29 2009, 10:02 AM~15217791
> *u aint workin 2 dai
> *


Yeah im workin


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 29 2009, 09:56 AM~15217746
> *Alex i need a price on thos guide poles for me trailer... Hook a brother up, que la cosa esta mala
> *



guide post set got you let me see the trailer firstt so i kno wut parts you neeeed


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 29 2009, 11:00 AM~15217773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pero bien bien bacana .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 29 2009, 10:49 AM~15217702
> *Cant wait till the dam regatta
> *


Ima b in disney :'(


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, LeXxTaCy

que bola


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 29 2009, 01:36 PM~15218102
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, LeXxTaCy
> 
> que bola
> *


HELLO THERE, BUDDY...COMO ESTAS?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 29 2009, 10:38 AM~15218120
> *HELLO THERE, BUDDY...COMO ESTAS?
> *


here chillin


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 29 2009, 11:36 AM~15218102
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, monte24, LeXxTaCy
> 
> que bola
> *


Whats the deal pimp


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDD 2 AmPs 500.1-MonOblOCk

PReFERABLy KiCKER!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 29 2009, 01:13 PM~15217885
> *guide post set got you let me see the trailer firstt so i kno wut parts you neeeed
> *



What's up I need a price on a trailer.
Something for a 14'8" poling skiff.
68" beam with guide posts and pipe-lights.

I don't know if I'm better off selling my skiff with the trailer and buy a new one for the new skiff.

Or just keep my trailer.
I'd rather a new one.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

any hangouts 2 nite?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 29 2009, 10:31 AM~15218048
> *Ima b in disney :'(
> *


Nnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 29 2009, 10:47 AM~15218185
> *Whats the deal pimp
> *


aqui in the everyday thing u know


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

mike carol mart this sunday again


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 29 2009, 10:52 AM~15218232
> *What's up I need a price on a trailer.
> Something for a 14'8" poling skiff.
> 68" beam with guide posts and pipe-lights.
> ...



aluminum or galvanized?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 29 2009, 02:24 PM~15218551
> *aluminum or galvanized?
> *


price on both.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 29 2009, 11:25 AM~15218568
> *price on both.
> *



aluminum i can do bout 1300 with guides and pipe lights
galvanized i can do 1000 with guides and pipe lights

holla


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 29 2009, 02:32 PM~15218637
> *aluminum i can do bout 1300 with guides and pipe lights
> galvanized i can do 1000 with guides and pipe lights
> 
> ...


Sounds great.

I'll let you know when I'm ready.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 28 2009, 06:41 PM~15210893
> *g-body  frame for sale clean title $200 obo the door doesnt go with it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 29 2009, 11:58 AM~15218844
> *Sounds great.
> 
> I'll let you know when I'm ready.
> *



str8


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

This Biitch Dead


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Made You A Hater, SWITCHITTER, P78dayz, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, SOUND OF REVENGE, monte24
:h5: :h5:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 29 2009, 12:50 PM~15219340
> *Made You A Hater, SWITCHITTER, P78dayz, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, SOUND OF REVENGE, monte24
> :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: what it do cuhz!!....


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

chillin homie getting ready to go to work


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 29 2009, 12:49 PM~15219329
> *SWITCHITTER :thumbsdown:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

fea...wake up... :420:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 29 2009, 12:50 PM~15219340
> *Made You A Hater, SWITCHITTER, P78dayz, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, SOUND OF REVENGE, monte24
> :h5:  :h5:
> *


wats the deal pimp


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

4 SALE $8000 OBO OR TRADE .


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

[IM







G]http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww200/lourock64/IMG_2675.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leonte_@Sep 29 2009, 02:03 PM~15219961
> *
> 
> *


this is better than that :biggrin: :biggrin: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 29 2009, 01:00 PM~15219479
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SOME THING NEW FROM 25TH STREET RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15221594
> *SOME THING NEW FROM 25TH STREET RIDERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*looking good ***** * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Sep 29 2009, 05:43 PM~15222048
> *looking good *****   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COMING FROM YOU IS A COMPLIMENT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1398909642.html


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

plenty money regal ill give you 1000 for the regal :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MIAMI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 29 2009, 10:06 PM~15223077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where the pics at watson?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 29 2009, 07:19 PM~15223225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam chulow thats a nice ass pic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 29 2009, 10:21 PM~15223253
> *Dam chulow thats a nice ass pic!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie.... I have some crazy pics coming.... but these are just a tease...... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 29 2009, 10:50 PM~15223588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those chicks were cute :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 29 2009, 06:19 PM~15223225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 29 2009, 08:27 PM~15223315
> *thanks homie.... I have some crazy pics coming.... but these are just a tease......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





nice..................real nice. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 29 2009, 10:52 PM~15223617
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks WHO.... its real hard to shoot without a tripod but came out ok.... good seing you at the DUB show...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRANDE' YO THAT PINK THANG STILL LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Sep 29 2009, 10:27 PM~15223315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics Chulow, you've come a long way! :thumbsup: 

Dam that shorty is sexy as hell! We need to do a story about her for the magazine!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 29 2009, 11:29 PM~15224069
> *Nice pics Chulow, you've come a long way!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Dam that shorty is sexy as hell! We need to do a story about her for the magazine!
> *


Oh oh.... let me start up my google map... cause i didnt get her info.... it mustve been so much distraction there was.... or was i too busy takin a pic of you carressing sexxy I mean Lexxy.... LOL...
Thanks Homie... Ill post up all pics tomorrow, 13 hours of work im drained.... :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 29 2009, 11:29 PM~15224064
> *GRANDE' YO THAT PINK THANG STILL LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup: 

Not to bad for breaking down the car the night before to change out two melted motor mounts, 4 melted spark plug wires stuck to the headers, taking down the exhaust to fix a leak, and replacing the disc brakes. Racing at the track on fridays is tough on the car.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 29 2009, 11:34 PM~15224139
> *Oh oh.... let me start up my google map... cause i didnt get her info.... it mustve been so much distraction there was.... or was i too busy takin a pic of you carressing sexxy I mean Lexxy.... LOL...
> Thanks Homie... Ill post up all pics tomorrow, 13 hours of work im drained....  :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir! Lexxy was sexxy!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 29 2009, 11:40 PM~15224234
> *Yes sir! Lexxy was sexxy!
> *


 :biggrin: your pics came out real goood......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 29 2009, 08:39 PM~15224215
> *Thanks!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Not to bad for breaking down the car the night before to change out two melted motor mounts, 4 melted spark plug wires stuck to the headers, taking down the exhaust to fix a leak, and replacing the disc brakes. Racing at the track on fridays is tough on the car.
> *


BUT ITS STILL LOOKING LIKE A MILLION DOLLARS DO :biggrin: :biggrin: ANY FUTURE MAKE OVER FOR THE CAR


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

it feels damn good to sleep in my bed tonite....


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 29 2009, 09:49 AM~15217702
> *Cant wait till the dam regatta
> *


mike i ever told u how much i love u?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 29 2009, 01:41 AM~15215894
> *preview pics plz.....
> *


Its on the DL till Vegas or New Years! But it is done and complete!!! BIG CHANGE!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STILL HAVE THESE FOR SALE HOLLA










150.00










120.00


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good morning layitlowers. Remember hangout 2 day tacobell


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 30 2009, 06:44 AM~15226544
> *STILL HAVE THESE FOR SALE HOLLA
> 
> 
> ...


Does dat include the shoes


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 30 2009, 06:53 AM~15226596
> *Does dat include the shoes
> *



FOR THE RIGHT PRICE IT CAN


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHERE THE STN MEMBERS AT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 29 2009, 06:58 PM~15223652
> *Thanks WHO.... its real hard to shoot without a tripod but came out ok.... good seing you at the DUB show...
> *


yeah i feel you on that one....but it came out really nice...you should have said something i had my tripod in the car....! LOL...!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 29 2009, 07:27 PM~15223315
> *thanks homie.... I have some crazy pics coming.... but these are just a tease......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 29 2009, 11:40 PM~15224234
> *Yes sir! Lexxy was sexxy!
> *


THANX, LARGE :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HELLOOOO, LAYITLOW BUDDIES... HOW YA'LL DOING?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HIGH ASS REBEKA.COM IS HERE GOSHHH LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 30 2009, 06:53 AM~15226596
> *Does dat include the shoes
> *


LMFAoooo!!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 30 2009, 07:45 AM~15226972
> *HIGH ASS REBEKA.COM IS HERE GOSHHH LOL
> *


LMAoooo!!! ANd U kNOOOOOOwwww it!!!! bt SSSSShhhhh!!! u HeaTT uppp!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 29 2009, 07:19 PM~15223225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WoooooooooW! das BeauTifUUUUUL!!    :worship:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 30 2009, 10:31 AM~15226873
> *HELLOOOO, LAYITLOW BUDDIES... HOW YA'LL DOING?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 30 2009, 11:08 AM~15227141
> *WoooooooooW! das BeauTifUUUUUL!!       :worship:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  TY....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello everyone :wave:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

mornin ppl...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

KING LINCOLN HOW WAS IT IN THERE


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 30 2009, 08:26 AM~15227304
> *KING LINCOLN HOW WAS IT IN THERE
> *


it was chillin, i think i got fired tho


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 30 2009, 08:28 AM~15227318
> *it was chillin, i think i got fired tho
> *



sigue comiendo mierda singao que eso te va joder la vida *******


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 30 2009, 11:09 AM~15227150
> *  TY....
> *


CHULOW...SUP?! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:16 AM~15227206
> *Hello everyone :wave:
> *


hOLAAAAAA......


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 30 2009, 08:29 AM~15227333
> *sigue comiendo mierda singao que eso te va joder la vida *******
> *


fuckin cops, thats a bullshit ass charge n they fuckin wit me like if im moving bricks...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 30 2009, 08:37 AM~15227403
> *fuckin cops, thats a bullshit ass charge n they fuckin wit me like if im moving bricks...
> *


Daaaam Das FuckEd ^!!! Bt daS cUz Ur nOt a FemaLe... 

Cuz If nOt u WouLda gOtteN a P.T.A Lyk Meee....:biggrin: LmaaaOOOO!!!

ComprAte una pELUca... :biggrin: lol...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ehhhhh wheres money mike at


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 30 2009, 09:36 AM~15227384
> *hOLAAAAAA......
> *


a nice rear chrome bumper at the dub show i would gave you first place :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, viejitos miami, 3.0.5-rideordie, lowbikeon20z, 4THAHATERS, Str8PiMpInReBeka, carlows, monte24


WUZZ GOOD ROD


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi lexxtacy you see i told you little by little you will be in the
lowrider magazine wash you will see god is good?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 30 2009, 12:06 PM~15227643
> *hi lexxtacy you see i told you little by little you will be in the
> lowrider magazine wash you will see god is good?
> *


LOL..I HOPE SO! AND YES... HE IS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

mz.lady desirez the boss of the lowrider girl in 305-dade)i hope you have a good day mama.god is good?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 30 2009, 09:33 AM~15227881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats wussup!! :thumbsup: 

Alexis makes ur car look a lil better then it already is.. Perfect model for a raw ass car :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 30 2009, 09:35 AM~15227899
> *mz.lady desirez the boss of the lowrider girl in 305-dade)i hope you have a good day mama.god is good?
> *


Thanks Hector 

Nd yes im having a good day thankin 4 askin.. Nd u? How's life treating u?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 30 2009, 08:36 AM~15227384
> *hOLAAAAAA......
> *


Amiga are u comin 2 taco bell 2nite? Shit u better!! Lol


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 29 2009, 06:52 PM~15222907
> *plenty money regal  ill give you 1000  for the regal :biggrin:
> *


Te vas para la pingaaaaa singaoooooooo :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

87 cutlass front clip for sale pm me 200 o.b.o. one missing light pm me


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 30 2009, 12:38 PM~15227921
> *Dats wussup!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Alexis makes ur car look a lil better then it already is.. Perfect model for a raw ass car :biggrin:
> *


thank u, my luv... :biggrin: mwaaa!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:16 AM~15227206
> *Hello everyone :wave:
> *


Y dont u pick up ur fone when i call you


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 30 2009, 09:55 AM~15228064
> *Y dont u pick up ur fone when i call you
> *


When did u call? Cuz yesterday I had my phone off the whole day becuz the charger part of the actual phone is fucked up so I couldn't charge it.. So 2day I messed with it nd I gotta keep it at angle 4 that shit 2 charge lol.. But I still didn't get any calls 4rm u 2day.. I'll call u 4rm my moms phone.. Do I call ur house or job?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, plenty money regal
wats up


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 30 2009, 01:01 PM~15228121
> *monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, plenty money regal
> wats up
> *


wasssuuppp....


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

home sleeping


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up lex. Wuz up. Angel


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 30 2009, 01:07 PM~15228167
> *Wuz up lex.  Wuz up. Angel
> *


sup monte...?!?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 30 2009, 10:01 AM~15228121
> *monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, plenty money regal
> wats up
> *


Hey grumpy :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

chillin resting in my casa


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 30 2009, 09:28 AM~15227318
> *it was chillin, i think i got fired tho
> *


4shure u got fired


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, where can i get wat i told u about?? n when u gonna be at da shop n tyme??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

deeeaaaaddd


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, LeXxTaCy, MR.GRUMPY

wats poppin


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

dead aint da word.. wats up laz


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, LeXxTaCy

wat dey do peeps :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Sep 30 2009, 10:53 AM~15228545
> *dead aint da word..  wats up laz
> *


chilling ma *****


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Sep 30 2009, 10:51 AM~15228533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up ******!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 30 2009, 11:05 AM~15228643
> *Wuz up ******!!
> *


chilling cuz hows everything


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 30 2009, 11:07 AM~15228660
> *chilling cuz hows everything
> *


Everything is Great!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Omg wackkkkkk


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

For Sale : 1983 Cadillac Coupe DeVille $1500 --OBO-- 
Call Mario 954-825-9460
***FT LAUDERDALE FL***

The car has surface rust but is otherwise in great shape. These cars are getting harder and harder to find in good condition... Call today, drive it home tonight.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 30 2009, 09:03 AM~15227624
> *a nice rear chrome bumper at the dub show i would gave you first place :biggrin:
> *



lMAAOOOOo!!!! tHANk yoU!!  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 30 2009, 09:42 AM~15227959
> *Amiga are u comin 2 taco bell 2nite? Shit u better!! Lol
> *


SHyIIIIIeT..... yES i AM HuNNyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1399692793.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1399682673.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1399699804.html

PM ME for more info


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Sep 30 2009, 12:04 PM~15229164
> *SHyIIIIIeT..... yES i AM HuNNyyyyyyyy!!!
> *


4-shooooooooooo... a few of us will be out there by like 9- 9:30


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

ladies que bolon


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 30 2009, 12:32 PM~15229447
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> ladies que bolon
> *


Wuts good?? 

Nada aqui chillin


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

ED HARDY HATS FOR SALE!!! AVAILABLE IN GREEN, BLUE, RED, WHITE, PINK

UNBEATABLE PRICES!! COME CHECK THEM OUT!!

6864 NW 169 ST


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 30 2009, 12:43 PM~15229589
> *ED HARDY HATS FOR SALE!!!  AVAILABLE IN GREEN, BLUE, RED, WHITE, PINK
> 
> UNBEATABLE PRICES!!  COME CHECK THEM OUT!!
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 30 2009, 03:56 PM~15229718
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAA!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ninty6 lincoln, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LANNGA305, KING LINCOLN, Florida City, *MR.GRUMPY*, *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, *carlows, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,* *lowbikeon20z *

:wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 30 2009, 12:56 PM~15229718
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You get the L I L discount :biggrin: come see them

$75 for the ones with stones

$35 for the plain ones

Authentic Merchandise


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 30 2009, 12:32 PM~15229447
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> ladies que bolon
> *


AQUiT TRABaJANdO....eN ESTe DIA tAN aBUrrIDO y TRISTe!! LOL... ITS SOOOO BoRING hERE 2dAY!! IM bOUT 2 STaRT A RUmOR.... lMFAoooo!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 30 2009, 12:32 PM~15229447
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> ladies que bolon
> *


AQUiT TRABaJANdO....eN ESTe DIA tAN aBUrrIDO y TRISTe!! LOL... ITS SOOOO BoRING hERE 2dAY!! IM bOUT 2 STaRT A RUmOR.... lMFAoooo!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 30 2009, 12:43 PM~15229589
> *ED HARDY HATS FOR SALE!!!  AVAILABLE IN GREEN, BLUE, RED, WHITE, PINK
> 
> UNBEATABLE PRICES!!  COME CHECK THEM OUT!!
> ...


PICTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUReS PLeeeeeeeeeeeeeASE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 30 2009, 12:43 PM~15229589
> *ED HARDY HATS FOR SALE!!!  AVAILABLE IN GREEN, BLUE, RED, WHITE, PINK
> 
> UNBEATABLE PRICES!!  COME CHECK THEM OUT!!
> ...



oh shit i kno where these came from lol :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

I NEED A WHIP A.S.A.P!!!! LOOKING FOR A FLEETWOOD OR G-BODY.... PM ME IF U KNOW OF ANYTHING! THANX!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 30 2009, 01:45 PM~15230294
> *I NEED A WHIP A.S.A.P!!!! LOOKING FOR A FLEETWOOD OR G-BODY.... PM ME IF U KNOW OF ANYTHING! THANX!
> *


DAMN! NOW I WANT A PM WITH YOUR NEW AVI!!! :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 30 2009, 04:46 PM~15230309
> *DAMN! NOW I WANT A PM WITH YOUR NEW AVI!!! :0
> *


LOL..SUP?!


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 30 2009, 01:45 PM~15230294
> *I NEED A WHIP A.S.A.P!!!! LOOKING FOR A FLEETWOOD OR G-BODY.... PM ME IF U KNOW OF ANYTHING! THANX!
> *


how much cash you workin wit?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 30 2009, 04:51 PM~15230396
> *how much cash you workin wit?
> *


RIGHT NOW ABOUT 2K....I GET PAID IN 2WKS.... SO BY THEN I WILL HAVE ABOUT A FEW HUNDRED MORE...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 30 2009, 01:48 PM~15230347
> *LOL..SUP?!
> *


ONE GUESS. :0 JK. I JUST THINK YOUR HOT THATS ALL.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN oye how much can a mini pump go for


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka+Sep 30 2009, 01:26 PM~15230080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed Hardy dropped them off  :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY, SWITCHITTER, P78dayz

wat up ma ninjas


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WAS GOOD SWITCHITTER, BORN 2 DIE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 30 2009, 02:27 PM~15230776
> *WAS GOOD SWITCHITTER, BORN 2 DIE
> *


OYE HANGOUT TONIGHT AT TACO BELL AND DEN CHECKERS LIKE IT WAS BACK DEN


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 10 Members: ninty6 lincoln_@ STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, LANNGA305, KING LINCOLN, Florida City, [b~
> *MR.GRUMPY*, *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, *carlows, *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,* *lowbikeon20z *
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]


:wave: 

Are u goin 2 tb 2nite?


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 30 2009, 12:47 PM~15228009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hangout 2 day taco bell


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 30 2009, 01:45 PM~15230294
> *I NEED A WHIP A.S.A.P!!!! LOOKING FOR A FLEETWOOD OR G-BODY.... PM ME IF U KNOW OF ANYTHING! THANX!
> *










for sale


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 28 2009, 06:41 PM~15210893
> *g-body  frame for sale clean title $200 obo the door doesnt go with it
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 30 2009, 03:50 PM~15231534
> *hangout 2 day taco bell
> *


Yes my friend... its been gettin better.. Ppl go!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 30 2009, 04:08 PM~15231704
> *Yes my friend... its been gettin better.. Ppl go!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 29 2009, 09:43 PM~15224678
> *mike i ever told u how much i love u?
> *


Cccooommmoooo???!!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice paint job?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

wheres everyone at?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i am so high man?VOTE YES FOR CALI WEED?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Sep 29 2009, 10:43 PM~15224678
> *mike i ever told u how much i love u?
> *


HOW GAY ........


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Flacoooooooo u goin 2 the hangout?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Sep 30 2009, 07:05 PM~15231677
> *sold
> *


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Sep 30 2009, 06:19 PM~15232330
> *Flacoooooooo u goin 2 the hangout?
> *


MAYB


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

impalamike63
CHE


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 30 2009, 05:18 PM~15232325
> *HOW GAY ........
> *


No, no yo te digo a ti, esta joventud hoy en dia...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 30 2009, 07:00 PM~15232722
> *No, no yo te digo a ti, esta joventud hoy en dia...
> *


LMAO .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 30 2009, 06:03 PM~15232761
> *LMAO .
> *


I JJJJJUUUSSSSSTTTT got my toy back!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Sep 30 2009, 02:19 PM~15230687
> *I dont know how to  :biggrin:  come by the shop
> Ed Hardy dropped them off    :biggrin:
> *



damn bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 30 2009, 06:07 PM~15232796
> *I JJJJJUUUSSSSSTTTT got my toy back!!!
> *



i que montarle las guias papa holla


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

jus seen a 63 64 impala ride thru 49th street blue with white top and patterns on top but i think it a 4 door tho nice tho big ups to the owner


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Sep 30 2009, 07:07 PM~15232796
> *I JJJJJUUUSSSSSTTTT got my toy back!!!
> *


COMO WHERE IT AT ?????


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Pm me for more info if needed


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

*just got tha ok from tha club owner at club 301 to have a car club party on oct16th tha friday before the firme estilo show. everybody's invited... entrance will not be more than $10 per person.....imma try and get some special... the more people go the better specials i can get so if you and your club is comin from out of town for the firme estilo car show on oct 18th hit me up and let me know as far as all the local clubs hit me up too we wanna get this place packed and have a good tyme......more details as i find out....oh and btw this Place has a good size Parking lot to Park your cars if their on trailers ..............just got the word we gonna have a kill the keg for who ever goes out there to start off the night right :biggrin: .....*


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

IM PISSD AT THE FIGHT BETWEEN ROY AND KIMBO


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Sep 30 2009, 01:45 PM~15230294
> *I NEED A WHIP A.S.A.P!!!! LOOKING FOR A FLEETWOOD OR G-BODY.... PM ME IF U KNOW OF ANYTHING! THANX!
> *


ill sell u mine :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 30 2009, 11:04 PM~15234169
> *IM PISSD AT THE FIGHT BETWEEN ROY AND KIMBO
> *


x10000


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, fleetwood88, SWITCHITTER, Tru2DaGame, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, FairyTales
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 30 2009, 09:07 PM~15235053
> *:uh: :ugh:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Sep 30 2009, 06:32 PM~15233059
> *COMO WHERE IT AT ?????
> *


At the marina :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I'm bored


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BAD ASS PICTURES CHULOW....


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning to all 

how was that hang out last night


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

87 cutlass front clip for sale. one front light is missing. front is in good shape, no cracks.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 30 2009, 08:54 PM~15234872
> *x10000
> *


that fat bitch aint do shit to kimbo but kimbo wasnt even trying to do anything about that fat fuck being on top of him. That fight was garbage


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 1 2009, 12:09 AM~15235097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx chulow! love this pic... :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Sep 30 2009, 08:04 PM~15234169
> *IM PISSD AT THE FIGHT BETWEEN ROY AND KIMBO
> *


That fight was setup if u ask me


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hey mikey :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

double-o....que bola?! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 06:30 AM~15237579
> *thanx chulow! love this pic... :biggrin:
> *


THAT PICTURE CAME OUT REALLY GOOD.....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 09:32 AM~15237593
> *THAT PICTURE CAME OUT REALLY GOOD.....
> *


i agree with u :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 1 2009, 12:09 AM~15235097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey...where is the pic of large giving me a lap dance? lol


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 09:36 AM~15237612
> *hey...where is the pic of large giving me a lap dance? lol
> *


ill post in a few lol.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 30 2009, 09:01 PM~15234948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 times for my ****** right there!! nice pic chulow!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

ROLLIN TITO 

wus up with what u told me yesterday


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 06:31 AM~15237585
> *hey mikey :biggrin:
> *


Hey lost one!!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanx CHULOW for the pix...... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

steven you missed a good show , how was your birhtday vacation ***** .... FUDS SATURDAY or what????


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 30 2009, 10:09 PM~15235097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

viejitos miami, LeXxTaCy, DOUBLE-O, L_NEGRO, Chulow, 59IMPALAon24s, impalamike63, ROLLIN TITO
GOODMORNING


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Lowridergame305, GOODMORNING


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 1 2009, 07:08 AM~15237801
> *Lowridergame305, GOODMORNING
> *



wuzz good grump lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 07:01 AM~15237746
> *steven you missed a good show , how was your birhtday vacation ***** .... FUDS SATURDAY or what????
> *


b day was great, yea imma try going ealry cuz i want to go to the um oklahoma game...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lowridergame305, Austin Ace, 59IMPALAon24s, plenty money regal, DOUBLE-O, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, Chulow




wussup wit everyone today


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 1 2009, 07:12 AM~15237838
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Lowridergame305, Austin Ace, 59IMPALAon24s, plenty money regal, DOUBLE-O, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, Chulow
> wussup wit everyone today
> *


what it is peoples .....

SATURDAY NIGHT FUDS DOWN SOUTH EVERYBODY COME THREW....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

double-O WE GOING TO FIRME ESTILO SHOW?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 1 2009, 07:11 AM~15237825
> *b day was great, yea imma try going ealry cuz i want to go to the um oklahoma game...
> *


when i grow up i want to be just like you........ :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 1 2009, 07:18 AM~15237866
> *double-O WE GOING TO FIRME ESTILO SHOW?
> *


DALE ..... fuck it let's ride aint nothing else going on .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 1 2009, 10:12 AM~15237838
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Lowridergame305, Austin Ace, 59IMPALAon24s, plenty money regal, DOUBLE-O, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, Chulow
> wussup wit everyone today
> *


SUPPP?! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 1 2009, 10:12 AM~15237838
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Lowridergame305, Austin Ace, 59IMPALAon24s, plenty money regal, DOUBLE-O, MR.GRUMPY, Who Productions, LeXxTaCy, Chulow
> wussup wit everyone today
> *


WHATS HATNEN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 1 2009, 10:07 AM~15237790
> *viejitos miami, LeXxTaCy, DOUBLE-O, L_NEGRO, Chulow, 59IMPALAon24s, impalamike63, ROLLIN TITO
> GOODMORNING
> *


MORNING!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 10:17 AM~15237860
> *what it is peoples .....
> 
> SATURDAY NIGHT FUDS DOWN SOUTH EVERYBODY COME THREW....
> *


WHERE IS THAT?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 30 2009, 09:40 PM~15233167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA GOOO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 07:23 AM~15237904
> *WHERE IS THAT?
> *


it's easy to get out there , i got directions for ya.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

_
WOOO! LOVE IT! BEST LAP DANCE EVERRRR_


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 09:22 AM~15237891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did that setup up for you? Came out real clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 1 2009, 07:47 AM~15238032
> *who did that setup up for you? Came out real clean
> *


my boy SHAKES i'll hook you up with him when ever you're ready .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hola monte..how's it going?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

goodmornig lexx & lady ugly


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts good ppl?

Monte horrendously ugly how r u my friend?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 1 2009, 11:32 AM~15238340
> *Wuts good ppl?
> 
> Monte horrendously ugly how r u my friend?
> *


 :biggrin: 

how was the hangout? did u spot an ogre? :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Alexis que paso anoche? Why didn't u go?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 08:36 AM~15238379
> *:biggrin:
> 
> how was the hangout? did u spot an ogre?  :roflmao:
> *


No the ogre wasn't there.. She was probably with her "v.I.p" like she likes 2 say.. Lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 1 2009, 11:37 AM~15238389
> *Alexis que paso anoche? Why didn't u go?
> *


ha! i didn't go for a good reason


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 1 2009, 11:38 AM~15238404
> *No the ogre wasn't there.. She was probably with her "v.I.p" like she likes 2 say.. Lol
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

but sum asshole with a HONDA thinkin he can peelout got the police called on us


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 1 2009, 08:07 AM~15237790
> *viejitos miami, LeXxTaCy, DOUBLE-O, L_NEGRO, Chulow, 59IMPALAon24s, impalamike63, ROLLIN TITO
> GOODMORNING
> *


whats homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 08:11 AM~15237821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bangging lowrider chick ?wow bad ass


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 1 2009, 11:48 AM~15238491
> *bangging lowrider chick ?wow bad ass
> *


thanx hector.. :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

IIMPALAA... :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 09:55 AM~15238574
> *IIMPALAA... :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: ..........hello there, Lex


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 08:45 AM~15238468
> *but sum asshole with a HONDA thinkin he can peelout  got the police called on us
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 1 2009, 10:06 AM~15238680
> *:roflmao:
> *


hi sexy lowrider girl


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

wheres the firme estilo show at?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4 sale


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 30 2009, 09:09 PM~15235097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwww!!! WHAAA U tHROWInG UP!!! BRO UR NO LONGER STR8 PIMPIN'S MODEL...... DAS A vIOLAtIOn!!!! W/A BIIIIIg V!!!!

I ToL U DOnT LEEEEAvE MY SIde!!!! ANd U lEAVE MY SIDE 1hR...lOOK WHAt HAPPENs!!! NO NO NO!! YO T DIGo A tIIIII!!!! LOL... I WOULD Of NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT ALLoWED dHAT!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 1 2009, 08:58 AM~15238603
> *viejitos miami fl
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAM dAS A bIIIIg ASS pLAQUE DAWW!! LOL... WHERe DEy DO DHaT @... hOW mUCH YAll PAID FOr DHAT??!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 08:45 AM~15238468
> *but sum asshole with a HONDA thinkin he can peelout  got the police called on us
> *


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO??!! LOL..... SHYiiiiET yO ME fUI CHiYANDO gOMAS TAMbIEN!! OK...... tIGHtEN up!! 

FUK dHA LAw!! ImmA OuTLAW!! SO I HAD 2 GOOOOOOOO!!! LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 12:23 PM~15238832
> *WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO??!! LOL..... SHYiiiiET yO ME fUI CHiYANDO gOMAS TAMbIEN!! OK...... tIGHtEN up!!
> 
> FUK dHA LAw!! ImmA OuTLAW!! SO I HAD 2 GOOOOOOOO!!! LOL
> *


:ugh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 12:20 PM~15238800
> *NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwww!!! WHAAA U tHROWInG UP!!! BRO UR NO LONGER STR8 PIMPIN'S MODEL...... DAS A vIOLAtIOn!!!! W/A BIIIIIg V!!!!
> 
> I ToL U DOnT LEEEEAvE MY SIde!!!! ANd U lEAVE MY SIDE 1hR...lOOK WHAt HAPPENs!!! NO NO NO!! YO T DIGo A tIIIII!!!! LOL... I WOULD Of NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT ALLoWED dHAT!!!
> *


LOL..I LOVE U... HMMMMMM...I WONDER WHAT CAR CLUB IMA BE IN....HMMMMM...... :nicoderm:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 09:34 AM~15238914
> *LOL..I LOVE U... HMMMMMM...I WONDER WHAT CAR CLUB IMA BE IN....HMMMMM...... :nicoderm:
> *


IN LOW LYF SInCE U tHROWIn IT uP...oR 2Nd tO nONE SInCE U hOLD DEY pLAQue!!! DAAAAM DAWW WHeRE DEY dO DHAT @

LOL....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2009, 09:33 AM~15238903
> *:ugh:
> *


LOL....WHAAAAAAAAAAAA??!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 12:37 PM~15238934
> *IN LOW LYK SInCE U tHROWIn IT uP...oR 2Nd tO nONE SInCE U hOLD DEY pLAQue!!! DAAAAM DAWW WHeRE DEY dO DHAT @
> 
> LOL....
> *


LOL...SOUNDS LIKE SUUUUUMBOOODDDDYYYY IS JEALOUS! DON'T WORRY, I AM ALLLLLL UUURRRRRRRZZZZ!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 09:38 AM~15238943
> *LOL...SOUNDS LIKE SUUUUUMBOOODDDDYYYY IS JEALOUS! DON'T WORRY, I AM ALLLLLL UUURRRRRRRZZZZ!
> *


NAAAAW iM STR8...LOL...WE COOL... I jUST DOnT WANt U Noooo MOOOOr!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

only dumbfucks peel out & get caught :buttkick:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 12:39 PM~15238947
> *NAAAAW iM STR8...LOL...WE COOL... I jUST DOnT WANt U Noooo MOOOOr!!!
> *


 :0  :rant: ................................... :420:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

[IM







G]http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww200/lourock64/IMG_2675.jpg[/IMG]
FOR SALE $7500 OBO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 1 2009, 09:40 AM~15238958
> *only dumbfucks peel out & get caught :buttkick:
> *


lol wheres da trophy :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 09:41 AM~15238969
> *:0    :rant: ................................... :420:
> *



:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:

STOOOOOOP rANTiNG!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 09:23 AM~15238832
> *WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO??!! LOL..... SHYiiiiET yO ME fUI CHiYANDO gOMAS TAMbIEN!! OK...... tIGHtEN up!!
> 
> FUK dHA LAw!! ImmA OuTLAW!! SO I HAD 2 GOOOOOOOO!!! LOL
> *


now you and me both knoe que el toyota ese que u call a lexus no chiya goma :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 12:43 PM~15238997
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> STOOOOOOP rANTiNG!!!
> *


LOL..MWA!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

impalamike63 welll wellll welllll if it aint mr toooooooo koool 2 hang at checkers but its ok ur stillllllll my friend


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 09:34 AM~15238914
> *LOL..I LOVE U... HMMMMMM...I WONDER WHAT CAR CLUB IMA BE IN....HMMMMM...... :nicoderm:
> *


But "dAaaWww" lexx tighthen up!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 1 2009, 09:46 AM~15239034
> *But "dAaaWww" lexx tighthen up!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 09:46 AM~15239025
> *impalamike63  welll wellll welllll  if it aint  mr toooooooo koool  2 hang at checkers    but its ok    ur stillllllll my friend
> *


Lol... Nah i was keeping my friend outta trouble


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 1 2009, 11:40 AM~15238958
> *only dumbfucks peel out & get caught :buttkick:
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 09:48 AM~15239049
> *:biggrin:
> *


Tu vera ay dios mio lo que empece :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 1 2009, 09:49 AM~15239062
> *Lol... Nah i was keeping my friend outta trouble
> *


goooood excuse wat i found odddddddd que que casualida que YOU & LEXXX was MIA


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 09:51 AM~15239083
> *goooood excuse      wat i found odddddddd    que que casualida  que YOU & LEXXX  was MIA
> *


We had just dropped her off at the crib


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

thi is for my dogg alex sooon 2 b hopin 52 inches


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 1 2009, 09:53 AM~15239100
> *We had just dropped her off at the crib
> *


que alex te coja en esa jugada hes gonnnaa shank you despue no jore :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 1 2009, 12:53 PM~15239100
> *We had just dropped her off at the crib
> *


THANX 4 THE LUNCH DATE! LOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 1 2009, 12:46 PM~15239034
> *But "dAaaWww" lexx tighthen up!!
> *


LOL!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 09:56 AM~15239132
> *que alex  te coja  en esa jugada    hes  gonnnaa  shank you  despue no jore :biggrin:
> *


Dont give him qny ideas please


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HEY DRE... HOW R U?! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OyE ReBeKa...WheRe DeY Do DaT At??? LmAo...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 09:44 AM~15239002
> *now you and me both knoe que el toyota ese que u call a lexus    no  chiya goma :biggrin:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LmfaOOOO!!! en priMer lUgar...Eso Es Un LuuuuuxuRy sedan!! :biggrin: No uN trasTe coMo el Tuyo :biggrin: Tryna Look LIke lUxury!!! :twak: :biggrin:

en 2ndo Lugar...my caR is RWD... chiya gOmas MuuuuuY bien.... :biggrin: :biggrin:

c ur 1K DoLLaR car No chIya goMas... Ese Es tU proBlema doNt hate oN dha leXus cuZ i do It GOOD.. :biggrin: 

y Ten cuIdadO quE cuanDo u driFt... uR car Dont faLL apaRT!!! okAY!!! :roflmao:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuJRfUON8TY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpf-wy7jzaA

ExAAAAAcTly So TherE u Have IT!!! StuNNin is A habIt... Get Lyk Meeee! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 11:06 AM~15239725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


weLL ForgIato duZ dhat ReaaaaL gooD!! lol

and dAs My rOver rYt thuuuRR...


Next YeAr Umma dO Dhat TheRE!!! ey ey...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 11:20 AM~15239820
> *LmfaOOOO!!! en priMer lUgar...Eso Es Un LuuuuuxuRy sedan!! :biggrin: No uN trasTe coMo el Tuyo :biggrin:  Tryna Look LIke lUxury!!! :twak: :biggrin:
> 
> en 2ndo Lugar...my caR is RWD... chiya gOmas MuuuuuY bien.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


 lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 1 2009, 09:46 AM~15239034
> *But "dAaaWww" lexx tighthen up!!
> *


lol...u TrippeN!!! I goTCHUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 11:32 AM~15239904
> *lol
> *


lol....u lIke dhat one hUH??!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

looking for:

set of 14" wire rims with tires

center gold....

pm me if you know who may have for sale...

thanx!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

YO DIS A LIL DEAD 2DAY HUH??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:yessad:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 03:10 PM~15240212
> *:yessad:
> *


DAT SUKS HOW U DOING??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 1 2009, 03:13 PM~15240229
> *DAT SUKS HOW U DOING??
> *


doing well....searching for sum 14" wire rims online...how r u?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

GOOD U FINALLY GOT UR LAC????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 1 2009, 03:17 PM~15240259
> *GOOD U FINALLY GOT UR LAC????
> *


maaaaybe :biggrin: ...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

GOODLUCK Y TU MARIDO PORDONDE HANDA???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 1 2009, 03:24 PM~15240296
> *GOODLUCK Y TU MARIDO PORDONDE HANDA???
> *


lol..thanks..... marido? u mean loverboygame305?! lol..he broke up with me


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 03:25 PM~15240308
> *lol..thanks..... marido? u mean loverboygame305?! lol..he broke up with me
> *


I 4GOT HE KICKED UR ASS OUT LOL


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

IS THERE GONNA BE A CNA HANGOUT 2MORROW?????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 1 2009, 03:27 PM~15240324
> *I 4GOT HE KICKED UR ASS OUT LOL
> *


yup :tears:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 03:30 PM~15240353
> *yup :tears:
> *


N IM SURE UR BROKEN HEARTED? LOL :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 1 2009, 03:30 PM~15240352
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A CNA HANGOUT 2MORROW?????
> *


no,been way to busy at the shop for dub, i will let everyone know when for sure


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 1 2009, 03:33 PM~15240379
> *no,been way to busy at the shop for dub, i will let everyone know when for sure
> *


sux


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

X2


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 03:34 PM~15240385
> *sux
> *


 :yessad: and ive yet to see u there lexx :nicoderm:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 11:39 AM~15239959
> *lol...u TrippeN!!! I goTCHUUUUU!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 1 2009, 03:37 PM~15240412
> *:yessad:  and ive yet to see u there lexx :nicoderm:
> *


i went to the last one.... was hoping to go again...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 03:46 PM~15240497
> *i went to the last one.... was hoping to go again...
> *


i just missed u then,hope to see u at da next one :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 1 2009, 03:49 PM~15240524
> *i just missed u then,hope to see u at da next one  :420:
> *


likewise :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

eeeeeeeeY GOOd AFtERnOOn LAy iT LoWEr FrENz!!!! 



HELLuuuuuuuuuuuuuRRR!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 04:11 PM~15240735
> *eeeeeeeeY GOOd AFtERnOOn LAy iT LoWEr FrENz!!!!
> HELLuuuuuuuuuuuuuRRR!!!
> *


boredommmm


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 09:42 AM~15238980
> *lol  wheres da trophy :biggrin:
> *


da trophy is in my room with the others


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

is there a cna customs hangout 2morrow?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 1 2009, 12:56 PM~15240590
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MS LEX WHAT A SEXY LADY YOU ARE :biggrin: KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: 
HOW YA BEEN


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Members: El Patron 51, Str8PiMpInReBeka, carlows, SWITCHITTER
WUS CRACKALACN SWITCHITTER


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que bola mi gente


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 1 2009, 04:25 PM~15240864
> *MS LEX WHAT A SEXY LADY YOU ARE :biggrin: KEEP IT UP  :thumbsup:
> HOW YA BEEN
> *


hey! thanx 4 the compliment :biggrin: i've been good...n u?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 1 2009, 01:26 PM~15240875
> *Members: El Patron 51, Str8PiMpInReBeka, carlows, SWITCHITTER
> WUS CRACKALACN SWITCHITTER
> *


Whats good pimpin!... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

NE-1 HAVE ANY S-10 FRONT AIRBAG CUPS LAYING AROUND?
AND A SPARE 2500 AIRBAG?


LMK asap


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

SOLD


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what is it monte24....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

how r u friend


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks to the king auto crew, and Chicho and Jayson for the help today...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 07:44 PM~15242605
> *how r u friend
> *


here at the crib..bored as fuck...anything going down this weekend?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly se ve que estas aburrido


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

my dawg jose wit the lincoln,whats up brotherman!!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 1 2009, 04:56 PM~15242716
> *my dawg jose wit the lincoln,whats up brotherman!!
> *


de pinga men, mission after mission


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 1 2009, 04:56 PM~15242716
> *my dawg jose wit the lincoln,whats up brotherman!!
> *


wuts up wit u? cuentame algo bueno...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 1 2009, 08:01 PM~15242769
> *de pinga men, mission after mission
> *


i can imagen....la cosa no esta facil....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 12:37 PM~15238940
> *LOL....WHAAAAAAAAAAAA??!!!
> *



hood as fuckkkkk... 


lol

fuck around and get shanked. lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

here at the crib bored a sfuck with nada to do....waiting on monday to go hang out at taco bell once again...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 1 2009, 05:05 PM~15242807
> *here at the crib bored a sfuck with nada to do....waiting on monday to go hang out at taco bell once again...
> *


de pinga


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

66 t bird comming along :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

LMK Wat u think jus finished building maybe goin to polk county for dat show


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 1 2009, 07:15 PM~15243933
> *LMK Wat u think jus finished building maybe goin to polk county for dat show
> 
> 
> ...


***** u shold sale me the bike for the lil one those are my colore


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

LAZY305, ROLLIN TITO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,

:wave:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 1 2009, 07:19 PM~15243979
> ****** u shold sale me the bike for the lil one those are my colore
> *


how much we talkin here


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 1 2009, 07:21 PM~15244010
> *how much we talkin here
> *


lol... wuz up ***** hows everything u been lost


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 1 2009, 07:21 PM~15244018
> *lol... wuz up ***** hows everything u been lost
> *


chillin tryna come up im sellin everything ipod xbox 360 i wanna juice ma shit in the mean time u get me


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 1 2009, 07:24 PM~15244052
> *chillin tryna come up im sellin everything ipod xbox 360 i wanna juice ma shit in the mean time u get me
> *


yeah i feel u homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for a 90 cadillac anybody know where one at


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 1 2009, 10:15 PM~15243933
> *LMK Wat u think jus finished building maybe goin to polk county for dat show
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have the custom down crown and piston that went with that fork for the hydro setup.
I left that shit outside on top of the fridge in my back yard and it disappeared to never be seen again. lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Looking for a 15-25 hp outboard motor.
Will trade for custom paint work.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 09:54 AM~15239114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 1 2009, 07:20 PM~15243995
> *LAZY305, ROLLIN TITO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> :wave:
> *


que bola asere!!!! here got a new daily going to go clean it out soon!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 10:22 AM~15238820
> *DAAAAM dAS A bIIIIg ASS pLAQUE DAWW!! LOL... WHERe DEy DO DHaT @... hOW mUCH YAll PAID FOr DHAT??!!
> *


in cali that cost around 400.bucks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 1 2009, 06:39 PM~15243118
> *66 t bird comming along  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 1 2009, 07:20 PM~15243995
> *LAZY305, ROLLIN TITO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,
> 
> :wave:
> *


Hello sir :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 1 2009, 08:57 PM~15245108
> *Hello sir :wave: :biggrin:
> *


que bola mija!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

RIDE OUT THIS SATURDAY NITE TO THE FUDDROCKERS HANGOUT DOWN IN KENDALL ON US1 N 104 LOWRIDERS N BIG RIMS WELCOME LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 1 2009, 08:45 AM~15238468
> *but sum asshole with a HONDA thinkin he can peelout  got the police called on us
> *



papa i think i saw da hulk thinkin he was the tazmanian devil in the lot building smoke signals for the police u *** :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 1 2009, 11:20 AM~15239820
> *LmfaOOOO!!! en priMer lUgar...Eso Es Un LuuuuuxuRy sedan!! :biggrin: No uN trasTe coMo el Tuyo :biggrin:  Tryna Look LIke lUxury!!! :twak: :biggrin:
> 
> en 2ndo Lugar...my caR is RWD... chiya gOmas MuuuuuY bien.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...




hey where dey dooooo dattt attttt.com lets run it lexxus vs lexxus and ill blow u by a car so let me no ms i can chiyar goma :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up lay it lowers


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 06:17 AM~15247127
> *Wuz up lay it lowers
> *



:0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

was up miami


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

morning!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, monte24 how we doing


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 2 2009, 10:12 AM~15247369
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24 how we doing
> *


doing well, thanx. how about urself?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 10:12 AM~15247377
> *doing well, thanx. how about urself?
> *


good bout to k.o. for a while


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats poppin hector??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 2 2009, 10:13 AM~15247388
> *good bout to k.o. for a while
> *


lucky u...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

shit i work all nite


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2009, 05:04 PM~15242806
> *hood as fuckkkkk...
> lol
> 
> ...


LmAOOOO!! U kNooooW iT!!! :biggrin:  :420:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 2 2009, 07:21 AM~15247438
> *shit i work all  nite
> *



no way u do lol :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up grumpy. Wuz up lex. WUz uP ReBeKa


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 08:00 AM~15247695
> *no way u do lol  :biggrin:
> *


Thats like me sayin i work alll day. God damn county employes


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 11:07 AM~15247737
> *Wuz up grumpy.      Wuz up lex.    WUz uP ReBeKa
> *


sup meng?! how u doing?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

morning errbody wat dey do


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 08:17 AM~15247817
> *sup meng?! how u doing?
> *


Goooooooooooood. Gooooooooooood.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 2 2009, 11:20 AM~15247838
> *morning errbody wat dey do
> *


gd morning! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wuzz up with that race rebeka we`ll take it to countyline dragway and run that biiitch on time 


Oh ShyyyyyyYYYYYtttttttttTTTTTT 

WhErE DEyyyy Dooo0000 ThAt AttTTttTTttTT .CoMm


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 11:34 AM~15247922
> *wuzz up with that race rebeka we`ll take it to countyline dragway and run that biiitch on time
> Oh ShyyyyyyYYYYYtttttttttTTTTTT
> 
> ...


wheredeydodatat.com......haaaaaa!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 10:07 AM~15247737
> *Wuz up grumpy.      Wuz up lex.    WUz uP ReBeKa
> *


this shit made me laugh


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 09:29 AM~15248290
> *:biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 12:32 PM~15248317
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: <---- that's aileen regulating on u! 

:roflmao: 

:biggrin: 

tell her i say :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

dam diizzz biitch dead ima go read in polk county see whats popin ova there


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15248672
> *dam diizzz biitch dead ima go read in polk county see whats popin ova there
> *


traitor...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 10:11 AM~15248672
> *dam diizzz biitch dead ima go read in polk county see whats popin ova there
> *


Fuck polk countyy


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Flaco, lexx, whats good?!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 11:18 AM~15248746
> *Flaco, lexx, whats good?!
> *


whats up pimp ....
:wave: :h5:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Aqui meng.... Estoy al vender todo pa la pinga


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 10:22 AM~15248773
> *Aqui meng.... Estoy al vender todo pa la pinga
> *



MIKE HOLLA AT ME FOOL DALE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 10:22 AM~15248773
> *Aqui meng.... Estoy al vender todo pa la pinga
> *


Illlllll give 1000 for tha 63 cashhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I guessss. Low rider game. Issss. To cool for us fake riders


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 11:22 AM~15248773
> *Aqui meng.... Estoy al vender todo pa la pinga
> *


COMO WHY WOULD U DO THAT ???? :buttkick:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 2 2009, 10:31 AM~15248874
> *COMO WHY WOULD U DO THAT  ???? :buttkick:
> *


Le economya esta mala :uh:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 10:27 AM~15248819
> *Illlllll give 1000 for tha 63 cashhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


Ssssssssooooooollllllllllllllllllllldddddddddddddd


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Mike then i got another 1000 on the boat .


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 2 2009, 10:46 AM~15248995
> *Mike then i got another 1000 on the boat .
> *


Ssssssssooooooooolllllllllllllddddddddddd to mr.deleon


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike knoes he dont mean dat.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Now i know ur sick im sending the ambulance 2 go pick u up and take u 2 the E.R


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 1 2009, 08:44 PM~15244933
> *
> nice ride homie :biggrin:
> *


thankss


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 01:18 PM~15248746
> *Flaco, lexx, whats good?!
> *


MIKEY!!!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Por culpa de lexxx. Mike is go gonna get shanked or ran of the road by a honda


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 11:03 AM~15249152
> *MIKEY!!!!!!!
> *


Hi friend.... Eres un embarque btw!!


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

Iam selling a set of 24zz dub trumps fits gbody and bigbody 4 $ 1.200 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 08:07 AM~15247737
> *Wuz up grumpy.      Wuz up lex.    WUz uP ReBeKa
> *


Lmaoooo!! i Just got On... & i Must adMit dHat was FunnY!!! lOl....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 2 2009, 11:09 AM~15249227
> *Iam selling a set of 24zz dub trumps  fits gbody and bigbody 4 $ 1.200  :cheesy:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 10:22 AM~15248773
> *Aqui meng.... Estoy al vender todo pa la pinga
> *


Vende El cuLo.... AveR c Te daN unOs Cuantos CenTavos.... Lol....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 11:16 AM~15249285
> *Vende El cuLo.... AveR c Te daN unOs Cuantos CenTavos.... Lol....
> *


Illl pay top dollar. For that


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 02:09 PM~15249225
> *Hi friend.... Eres un embarque btw!!
> *


noooo...i wasn't lost yesterday...u were!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 2 2009, 11:09 AM~15249227
> *Iam selling a set of 24zz dub trumps  fits gbody and bigbody 4 $ 1.200  :cheesy:
> *


Te las esta pasandoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 02:16 PM~15249285
> *Vende El cuLo.... AveR c Te daN unOs Cuantos CenTavos.... Lol....
> *


that's wrong..lol


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 11:27 AM~15249381
> *that's wrong..lol
> *


CLEAN OUT UR PM :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 10:49 AM~15249021
> *Ssssssssooooooooolllllllllllllddddddddddd to mr.deleon
> *



shit fuck it then 2000 stacks for da 70`s drop top :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 11:26 AM~15249378
> *Te las esta pasandoooooooooooooooooo
> *


I have a monte carlo 4 sale :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 2 2009, 11:09 AM~15249227
> *Iam selling a set of 24zz dub trumps  fits gbody and bigbody 4 $ 1.200  :cheesy:
> *



ill trade for sum kicker 12" and sum visor screens :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 2 2009, 11:38 AM~15249475
> *I have a monte carlo 4 sale :biggrin:
> *



a monte or a zebra :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 11:40 AM~15249493
> *a monte or a zebra  :biggrin:
> *


UUUUUUUUUU-----OUCH!!! NOooo PApO ESo Es uNA ZEBrA.. EN UN MONTE... :0 :0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

: EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, LeXxTaCy, Str8PiMpInReBeka<FIF :biggrin: , :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 2 2009, 11:58 AM~15249607
> *: EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, HELLuuuuuuR</span> mY FRIeND... <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>hOW U DOiN?? *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 2 2009, 02:58 PM~15249607
> *: EL SPICO MAGNIFICO, LeXxTaCy, Str8PiMpInReBeka<FIF :biggrin:  , :wave:
> *


HELLO THERE! HOW R U DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 01:59 PM~15249621
> *LMFAooooo!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  HELLuuuuuuR</span> mY FRIeND... <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>hOW U DOiN??
> *


chillin y tu


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 01:59 PM~15249622
> *HELLO THERE! HOW R U DOING? :biggrin:
> *


chillin just enjoyin the day so i see your finally gona grab a lac what year i may have someone whos sellin one


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de madre!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 2 2009, 02:03 PM~15249643
> *de madre!!
> *


que pasa amigo :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 2 2009, 03:03 PM~15249642
> *chillin just enjoyin the day so i see your finally gona grab a lac what year i may have someone whos sellin one
> *


NO NEED... I GOT IT  THANX THO!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 02:11 PM~15249697
> *NO NEED... I GOT IT   THANX THO!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: then i see you on the street


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 2 2009, 12:04 PM~15249651
> *que pasa amigo  :biggrin:
> *


que bola socio!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 06:12 AM~15247114
> *hey where dey dooooo dattt attttt.com lets run it lexxus vs lexxus and ill blow u by a car so let me no ms i can chiyar goma  :biggrin:
> *




3,969 cc 4 liters 8 V engine with 87.5 mm bore, 82.5 mm stroke, 10.5 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
- Premium unleaded fuel
- Fuel economy EPA highway (l/100km): 10.2
- Multi-point injection fuel system
- 75 liter fuel tank
- Power: 224 kW , 300 HP @ 6,000 rpm; 310 ft lb , 420 Nm @ 4,000 rpm

EXAAAACTLY...U cANT :nono: dO iT LyK MEEEEEE,,, :biggrin:

DOnT LOSE SLEEP OVER iT... jUST SiMPlY GET OvER iT!!! 

RUN UR HONDA DOEE.... LOL... dAHT LITTO pIECE oF SHiT WOnT BEAT mE Ni OFF STaRT nI oN DHA lONG RUn!!! Y????

CUZ u GOnNA B bEHInd ME iN DHA bACK... lOOKiNG FO ME.... :dunno: cRYiNG :tears: :tears:

U wISh U hAD AN ENGInE LYK MyN!!!

ILL RUN It W/W.E. LEXUS U BRING ME ******...

iTS WHATeVER wIT wHOEVA WEEEENeVA!!!! 

I AInT SCARED lYK u... u CAN gET iT ******!!! 

AND dEN u CaN TAkE YO mOMMy'S CAr BAk 2 HEEEEER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 2 2009, 02:13 PM~15249711
> *que bola socio!
> *


shit just seeing how things are in the lowriding community sold the lac i take it :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 2 2009, 12:17 PM~15249739
> *shit just seeing how things are in the lowriding community sold the lac i take it :cheesy:
> *


long time ago i junked it with the rest of the crap i have in the yard!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 02:16 PM~15249728
> *3,969 cc 4 liters 8 V engine with 87.5 mm bore, 82.5 mm stroke, 10.5 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
> - Premium unleaded fuel
> - Fuel economy EPA highway (l/100km): 10.2
> ...


she knows what her car can do i wet myself im in love


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 11:40 AM~15249493
> *a monte or a zebra  :biggrin:
> *


Yuhhhhhh now we talkin bigg boys cars. Not hondas :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 2 2009, 01:09 PM~15249227
> *Iam selling a set of 24zz dub trumps  fits gbody and bigbody 4 $ 1.200  :cheesy:
> *


Got pictures? Whats wrong with them?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15249706
> *:thumbsup: then i  see you on the street
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 2 2009, 12:24 PM~15249786
> *Got pictures? Whats wrong with them?
> *


Hes talkin shyt. Hes talkin about my rims. I aint sellin them. He wrote dat to bother me


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 2 2009, 12:19 PM~15249750
> *she knows what her car can do i wet myself im in love
> 
> 
> ...


 hAAAA!!!! lol.... he Dnt KnOOOOOOw.... 

   :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

A Lowridergame. Le estan tumbando las jevitas de el


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 02:34 PM~15249856
> *hAAAA!!!! lol.... he Dnt KnOOOOOOw....
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


ill race ya :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 12:16 PM~15249728
> *3,969 cc 4 liters 8 V engine with 87.5 mm bore, 82.5 mm stroke, 10.5 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
> - Premium unleaded fuel
> - Fuel economy EPA highway (l/100km): 10.2
> ...



thats a show winning honda to u anddd just for ur info it dont matter if its mommys car mommys car gonna break loose and run u off the track holaaaa




oh shit where i dooo thiisss attt .cummmm lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

- 2,999 cc 3 liters 6 in-line engine with 86 mm bore, 86 mm stroke, 10.5 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
- Premium unleaded fuel
- Fuel economy EPA highway (l/100km): 9.8
- Multi-point injection fuel system
- Main 75 liter premium unleaded fuel tank




SMALLLER ENGINE FOR ME AND ILL STILL RUN U OFFF HOLLA


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 12:38 PM~15249880
> *thats a show winning honda to u anddd just for ur info it dont matter if its mommys car mommys car gonna break loose and run u off the track holaaaa
> oh  shit where i dooo thiisss attt .cummmm lol  :biggrin:
> *


Haaaa. Si la lata de coka cola esa paso un trabajo para chyar goma en chekers


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte 24 deja mi amigito alek solo qye if i was u i woldnt talk with dat starter problem dat u have lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DEJALO GRUMPY EL NO SABE NADA U GOING BY TODAY











OLD DRON EDIT


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 2 2009, 12:51 PM~15249995
> *monte 24 deja mi amigito alek solo qye if i was u i woldnt talk with dat starter problem dat u have lol
> *


Haddddddddddddddddddddddddddd. U goon to polk county


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

yes sir


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 03:53 PM~15250015
> *Haddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.    U goon to polk county
> *


yes sir


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 12:16 PM~15249728
> *3,969 cc 4 liters 8 V engine with 87.5 mm bore, 82.5 mm stroke, 10.5 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
> - Premium unleaded fuel
> - Fuel economy EPA highway (l/100km): 10.2
> ...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

alex wat time u gonna be there


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

You see now, why u gotta go and put him out there with his mommas car?! :cheesy:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 02:53 PM~15250011
> *DEJALO GRUMPY EL NO SABE NADA U GOING BY TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 12:58 PM~15250063
> *You see now, why u gotta go and put him out there with his mommas car?! :cheesy:
> *


Commmmmmoooooooooooooo que el lexus is his mommys. And da honda is his dads Mike. Ur outa line :uh:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 01:09 PM~15250177
> *Commmmmmoooooooooooooo que el lexus is his mommys.  And da honda is his dads  Mike. Ur outa line :uh:
> *


I never said that, rebeka did..... Im only defending him


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 01:09 PM~15250177
> *Commmmmmoooooooooooooo que el lexus is his mommys.  And da honda is his dads  Mike. Ur outa line :uh:
> *


I never said that, rebeka did..... Im only defending him


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any hangouts. Or any thing good to do today


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 12:38 PM~15249880
> *thats a show winning honda to u anddd just for ur info it dont matter if its mommys car mommys car gonna break loose and run u off the track holaaaa
> oh  shit where i dooo thiisss attt .cummmm lol  :biggrin:
> *


a shOw wiNNing Homda??!! LmfaOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 

ey daww be foReaL!!! U gOtta B kiddiNg me...whEn i c Real deal hollYfield TroPhys..lYk duB....TropHy!!! HIN TropHy.... 

King Of the sTreet Is nOt dhaT serioUs But lEmme c a TropHy 4m There 2!!!

LeeeeeMme c deM troPhys Show StOpper!!!

WherE dey DooooNt do dhat @ .COM ----> ALEX'S HONDA!!!

ToooooooMAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT6qg6hBQGc

DADDy!!!! InTERIIIIor!!! iLL BE hIS mOmmy!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDjj9sqADVI


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 01:36 PM~15250379
> *a shOw wiNNing Homda??!! LmfaOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> ey daww be foReaL!!! U gOtta B kiddiNg me...whEn i c Real deal hollYfield TroPhys..lYk duB....TropHy!!! HIN TropHy....
> ...


Cojone le esta tirando durooooo. El pobre. If u keep this up. Hes gona throw da honda in a canal. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 12:58 PM~15250063
> *You see now, why u gotta go and put him out there with his mommas car?! :cheesy:
> *


LOL.... uSTEEEEEd CAYAAAAAAdIIIItOOOOOO!!!! K I gOt DIs UnDEr COnTRol!! IM gRABBiNG oN TO dHA hONDAS bALLS...oH WAIt HE gOT nO BALLS...hE GOT A 4CYlINDER....

oYEEEEEEE gRAB uR BAwLS rYT nIggUUUUh!!!! V8 BAByyyyyyyy!!!!

AAAAAAAuuuuuu!!!!! XOxO!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 01:36 PM~15250379
> *a shOw wiNNing Homda??!! LmfaOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> ey daww be foReaL!!! U gOtta B kiddiNg me...whEn i c Real deal hollYfield TroPhys..lYk duB....TropHy!!! HIN TropHy....
> ...


Conyo vieja le tirastes durisimo!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 12:44 PM~15249930
> *Haaaa.  Si la lata de coka cola esa paso un trabajo para chyar goma en chekers
> *


wHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA??!! :0

lMFAoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! 

nUff SAid!!! :0 :0

I rEST mY CAse!! :biggrin: ANd GoIN 2 A fUNERAL 2DAAAAAy 2 bURy iT... :0

WIt DHA hONDA nEXT 2 it!!! LOL...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 01:42 PM~15250412
> *LOL.... uSTEEEEEd CAYAAAAAAdIIIItOOOOOO!!!! K I gOt DIs UnDEr COnTRol!! IM gRABBiNG oN TO dHA hONDAS bALLS...oH WAIt HE gOT nO BALLS...hE GOT A 4CYlINDER....
> 
> oYEEEEEEE gRAB uR BAwLS rYT nIggUUUUh!!!! V8  BAByyyyyyyy!!!!
> ...


WOW. Yup. Hes gonna cancel. His layitlow acount


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

when i get home ima take all the pics of the plaque and trophy i got hun hun dont be mad cuz diz honda gets trophys and still looks rawww lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 2 2009, 01:42 PM~15250412
> *LOL.... uSTEEEEEd CAYAAAAAAdIIIItOOOOOO!!!! K I gOt DIs UnDEr COnTRol!! IM gRABBiNG oN TO dHA hONDAS bALLS...oH WAIt HE gOT nO BALLS...hE GOT A 4CYlINDER....
> 
> oYEEEEEEE gRAB uR BAwLS rYT nIggUUUUh!!!! V8  BAByyyyyyyy!!!!
> ...


Shiyyiitt thats why i own six v8's...... My boat alone has two v8's


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 12:41 PM~15249906
> *- 2,999 cc 3 liters 6 in-line engine with 86 mm bore, 86 mm stroke, 10.5 compression ratio, double overhead cam, variable valve timing/camshaft and four valves per cylinder
> - Premium unleaded fuel
> - Fuel economy EPA highway (l/100km): 9.8
> ...


bLA bLA bLA ....:guns: --> hONDA... :thumbsdown: (cOUGH cOUgH-PiECE A SHIT!!!) :angel:

bLA bLA bLA....LEXUS!!! :thumbsup: (COUGH COUGH-LEXUS)

( COUGH COUGH-GET IT RYT) (COUGH COUGH-SSSSSShhhhhhh!!!! )


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 01:46 PM~15250464
> *when i get home ima take all the pics of the plaque and trophy i got hun hun dont be mad cuz diz  honda gets trophys and still looks rawww lol
> *


Ni Tu MISMoS TE crEE eso>>>

now KiLL yOselF and Seeee Who Got doSe trOphy's....

Pa quE le Tomes Fotos en lA caSa de EllO!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 04:46 PM~15250459
> *WOW.    Yup.  Hes gonna cancel. His layitlow acount
> *


oyeee...wassup. with the way. u write. ur sentences? haaa.haaa.haaaa!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

looking for sum 14" wire center golds....
also need the peice that goes around the radio (not sure what it is called)...

hit me up if u know of anything....thanx.....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 01:54 PM~15250536
> *oyeee...wassup. with the way. u write. ur sentences? haaa.haaa.haaaa!
> *


OHhHhHHhh. WuZ uP uVe bEen PrEtY qUiEt tO DaY


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone going to towers tonight?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

ITS HEATED IN HERE LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

The import game is serious


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 2 2009, 02:13 PM~15250710
> *ITS HEATED IN HERE LOL
> *


LmaaaaaOOO!!! My DDDDDAAAAWG!!! oYe perO tu mE Cuelgas y no me llaMas paTras!!! Lol... ehhhhh!!! lol... whEre dey do dhAt @....

Naw aqUi no pasa nada...:0 

Just a honda :machinegun: tryna competE wiT a lexus :loco: --->lmao!!! :twak: 
bRoooo Dhat evEn soUnds FuNNY!!!! 

But u Noeee quE aHi nO aY nada quE coMpeteR!!! lol... 

anYways I RUUUUUN Dha stReeTs all Night & DaaaaaY In myyyyy v8!!! 

I mean.... I RUN IN :0 LUXURY :0 CLASS!!! OkaaaaY!!! lol... :0


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 02:16 PM~15250743
> *The import game is serious
> *


lol... 2 seRioUs!!! But I gotta be careFul WiT dha Hondas hno: hno: hno: 

cuz Dey'LL rUn me oFf dha StrEETs!!! :barf: ---> HONDA <---- :barf:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol. My dogg alex is bein tryed by a gurrrrrrllllllllllll


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

[2] 15 kicker cvrs in a sealed box 09 models
[3] audiobahn amps ...2 a8000t for subs---1 a4000t for mids and highs
[2] 2 farad digital caps
[1] optima red top battery

all for 400 or best offer everything is like new condition see for yourself,took it out my daily and its taking up space 

do the math this is a giveaway :biggrin: wont fit in my new daily so its gotta go  

pm if interested


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HEY I DONT GOT TO GO TO NO ONES HOUSE TO TAKE PICS BUT SINCE U INSIST CALL LOWRIDER URSELF AND ASK THEM WHO GOT THE PLAQUE HUNNY AND FOR UR INFO DONT GET MAD THAT YOUR WHIP AINT ALLOWED IN A REAL SHOW LIKE DA ONE WHERE DEY GIVE PLAQUES AT NOT TROPHYS AND AS A MATTER OF FACT U SAID THE KING OF THE STREET SHOW THEY STILL GAVE ME A 1ST PLACE CUZ MY SHIT WAS LOOKING CLEANER THEN HALF THEM UGLY SHIT ON BIG FEET BUY WAIT WHERE WAS UR SHIIIIT ATTT FUCK A V8 AT THE END OF THE DAY MY 4BANGER WILL GET FARTHER THEN URS DOESE LMFAOOOOOO 


WAIT IF I DONT REMEMBER I ALWAYSE HAD 4 MATCHING RIMS TOO 

***** ITS BOMBS OVER BAGHDAD IN DIZZ BITCHHHH HOLLA U KNO THE DIGITS PEACE UP 


ENJOY THE REAL PICS FROM A COUPLE OF THE PLAQUES I GOT ON MY WALL AT MY HOUSE :biggrin:





























P.S. U STILL MY DAWG.COM


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 2 2009, 04:04 PM~15250645
> *Anyone going to towers tonight?
> *


  FUDDROCKERS HANGOUT TOMM NITE AROUND 7 ON US1 N 104 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

is it dat bad dat we need to post pics of trophys cooonnnnooooo


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 2 2009, 05:30 PM~15250859
> *[2] 15 kicker cvrs in a sealed box 09 models
> [3] audiobahn amps ...2 a8000t for subs---1 a4000t for mids and highs
> [2] 2 farad digital caps
> ...


NIGA DATS CRACKHEAD PRICE!!! LOL BARGAIN ASS DEAL.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 2 2009, 05:41 PM~15250978
> *NIGA DATS CRACKHEAD PRICE!!! LOL BARGAIN ASS DEAL.
> *


bet that homie theres ****** selling just da 2 15s for that much on craigslist...

for da price u cant beat it lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 2 2009, 05:30 PM~15250859
> *[2] 15 kicker cvrs in a sealed box 09 models
> [3] audiobahn amps ...2 a8000t for subs---1 a4000t for mids and highs
> [2] 2 farad digital caps
> ...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 02:32 PM~15250873
> *HEY I DONT GOT TO GO TO NO ONES HOUSE TO TAKE PICS BUT SINCE U INSIST CALL LOWRIDER URSELF AND ASK THEM WHO GOT THE PLAQUE HUNNY AND FOR UR INFO DONT GET MAD THAT YOUR WHIP AINT ALLOWED IN A REAL SHOW LIKE DA ONE WHERE DEY GIVE PLAQUES AT NOT TROPHYS AND AS A MATTER OF FACT U SAID THE KING OF THE STREET SHOW THEY STILL GAVE ME A 1ST PLACE CUZ MY SHIT WAS LOOKING CLEANER THEN HALF THEM UGLY SHIT ON BIG FEET BUY WAIT WHERE WAS UR SHIIIIT ATTT FUCK A V8 AT THE END OF THE DAY MY 4BANGER WILL GET FARTHER THEN URS DOESE LMFAOOOOOO
> WAIT IF I DONT REMEMBER I ALWAYSE HAD 4 MATCHING RIMS TOO
> 
> ...


Those are fightin words in my hood :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jose lopez jr. How are you friend


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 2 2009, 04:51 PM~15252154
> *Jose lopez jr.    How are you friend
> *


Jose lopez???


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Bowtie Connection Miami and Team V keeping a "4" wet









































custom molded pumpkin getting ready for paint.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15253911
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: they should all run to the concession stand & pack in a few pounds


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 2 2009, 08:46 PM~15254119
> *:ugh: they should all run to the concession stand & pack in a few pounds
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WAS BROWSING GOOGLE MAPS AND WENT THRU THE CALI STREETS AND FOUND ON CRENSHAW WHERE THE CALI RIDERS RIDE AT THE WHOLE STREETS MARKED UP LOL











:biggrin:


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 3 2009, 08:00 AM~15256635
> *WAS BROWSING GOOGLE MAPS AND WENT THRU THE CALI STREETS AND FOUND ON CRENSHAW WHERE THE CALI RIDERS RIDE AT THE WHOLE STREETS MARKED UP LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Dats kooool man. :uh:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GRUMPY CALL ME


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

im riding to fuddrukers tonight whos riding???


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*SEE YALL AT THE FUDS TONITE :biggrin: *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Monte24. Shall. B at fuds. 2day


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

I G0T DAT :wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

FUDDROCKERS HANGOUT TONITE AT 7PM ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME BIG RIMS N LOWRIDERS WELCOME US1 N 104 IN KENDALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 3 2009, 11:28 AM~15257025
> *im riding to fuddrukers tonight whos riding???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 1ST SATURDAY OF EVERY MONTH GETS GOOD AFTER 7


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

hopefully sum low lows will go out there...


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 3 2009, 01:57 PM~15257858
> *hopefully sum low lows will go out there...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Oct 2 2009, 05:30 PM~15250859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 2 2009, 10:20 PM~15253911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got to see those models in person at Vegas 07 :biggrin:, Took like 4 pics of them in front of " The Passion of Christ" Euro


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 2 2009, 09:19 PM~15253897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

might go to fuds dont know yet,not in the mood to clean my ride....


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 3 2009, 10:11 AM~15257227
> *I G0T DAT :wave:
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1988 chevy monte ls

pw/pl/ 4.3 engine , 200r4 overdrive tranny runs good , fully wrapped frame , 2 inch extended arm's ,spindle swap , new body mounts , new grey rag , , orange interior, shaved firewall , billet steering wheel , everything works just needs paint , body work done , 14 inch pistons with springs

asking $2500 with out pumps & batteries

asking $3700 with set up installed




























if interested call 

786-925-0515 , 786-426-3284 , or 786-413-7595

no private messages


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Nepz95 what up with the caddy you found the parts


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 2 2009, 11:46 PM~15254119
> *:ugh: they should all run to the concession stand & pack in a few pounds
> *


 :biggrin: 

Man I posted tham pics cuz thats may fav towncar...tham girls are to skinny for me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 3 2009, 05:51 PM~15258717
> *I got to see those models in person at Vegas 07  :biggrin:, Took like 4 pics of them in front of " The Passion of Christ" Euro
> *


Thats whats up man...some day I wann go to cali


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I need some shirts printed. Anyone know where I can get this printed asap?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 3 2009, 03:45 PM~15258988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER GOT A CALL BACK .NEVER GOT TO SHOOT THE CAR AND ITS ON THE WAY TO AR. SETH MUST BE REALLY BUSY THATS OK THANKS ANYWAY HOMIE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

MR.GRUMPY
WHATS GOING ON


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Oct 3 2009, 04:51 PM~15259270
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

just a lil sumthin cruzin da streets.....



rydin out prod.....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 2 2009, 08:50 PM~15253173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

Free Car Show today at Seminole Casino from 10-4 on Sample and 441


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out

Click on the link below......

<a href=\'http://www.emptybellymagazine.com\' target=\'_blank\'>EMPTYBELLYMAGAZINE ISSUE 15</a>



<a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1431/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 3 2009, 09:01 PM~15260276
> *NEVER GOT A CALL BACK .NEVER GOT TO SHOOT THE CAR AND ITS ON THE WAY TO AR. SETH MUST BE REALLY BUSY THATS OK THANKS ANYWAY HOMIE
> *


X2...............WHAT HAPPEN W THE SHOOT ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC........ :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 4 2009, 05:12 AM~15262547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 4 2009, 07:12 AM~15262547
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: LETS DO IT


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

last nite at da hang out


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 4 2009, 06:00 PM~15265110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 4 2009, 06:00 PM~15265110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Michelle what you think?????


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 4 2009, 05:12 AM~15262547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:   :worship: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 3 2009, 11:01 PM~15260276
> *NEVER GOT A CALL BACK .NEVER GOT TO SHOOT THE CAR AND ITS ON THE WAY TO AR. SETH MUST BE REALLY BUSY THATS OK THANKS ANYWAY HOMIE
> *


Sorry about that bro. Ive been really busy with the business. Seth is very busy nowadays because I havent spoken to him since the last time we spoke on the phone. But didnt WHO shoot the car? I saw pics a few pages back.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 4 2009, 04:46 PM~15265663
> *Sorry about that bro. Ive been really busy with the business. Seth is very busy nowadays because I havent spoken to him since the last time we spoke on the phone. But didnt WHO shoot the car? I saw pics a few pages back.
> *


NO WHO SNAPED A COUPLE WHEN THEY SHOT THE RICK ROSS VIDEO WITH THE BLUE CHEVELLE. BUT I SOLD THE REGAL SO YOU CAN SHOOT THE VERT WHEN IM DONE WITH THE IN INSIDE .


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 4 2009, 03:01 PM~15265114
> *good pics
> *


thanks homies


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 4 2009, 07:33 PM~15265588
> *Michelle what you think?????
> 
> 
> ...


dam where u at for real.....naw....u got that on lock....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

*The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out

Check out the story on the MAJESTICS PICNIC, and THE BLACK WIDOW !

Thanks alot for all the hard work Chulow!

Click on the link below......

<a href=\'http://www.emptybellymagazine.com\' target=\'_blank\'>EMPTYBELLYMAGAZINE ISSUE 15</a>
<a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1431/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
*

Keep an eye out, first print issue will drop on Halloween! hno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Anybody got a phone # for a guy by the screen name of "Ghost Rider"? Im trying to inquire about his car  Hes out of Ft Lauderdale FL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Goodmorning miami


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Goodmornin my fellow layitlowers!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

goooood morning! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats up mike


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats good lex


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 4 2009, 09:25 PM~15268294
> *The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out
> 
> Check out the story on the MAJESTICS PICNIC, and THE BLACK WIDOW !
> ...



BIG UPS TO CHULOW AND HIS ARTICLES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 09:48 AM~15270017
> *Wats good lex
> *


que bola?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GRUMPY :biggrin: IN THE HOUSE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 4 2009, 10:33 PM~15268861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS LOW LOW BITCH IS HARD AS FUCK


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 4 2009, 09:25 PM~15268294
> *The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out
> 
> Check out the story on the MAJESTICS PICNIC, and THE BLACK WIDOW !
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Oct 5 2009, 07:47 AM~15270389
> *
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 5 2009, 07:51 AM~15270416
> *http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj244/d...xw/HONDURAS.jpg
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Onda Loco :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Oct 5 2009, 07:53 AM~15270431
> *Que Onda Loco  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 5 2009, 06:47 AM~15270014
> *goooood morning!  :biggrin:
> *



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 4 2009, 04:46 AM~15262472
> *The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out
> 
> Click on the link below......
> ...


chulow magazine looking good cant wait for the prints to come out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 5 2009, 11:05 AM~15270500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 2 2009, 02:32 PM~15250873
> *HEY I DONT GOT TO GO TO NO ONES HOUSE TO TAKE PICS BUT SINCE U INSIST CALL LOWRIDER URSELF AND ASK THEM WHO GOT THE PLAQUE HUNNY AND FOR UR INFO DONT GET MAD THAT YOUR WHIP AINT ALLOWED IN A REAL SHOW LIKE DA ONE WHERE DEY GIVE PLAQUES AT NOT TROPHYS AND AS A MATTER OF FACT U SAID THE KING OF THE STREET SHOW THEY STILL GAVE ME A 1ST PLACE CUZ MY SHIT WAS LOOKING CLEANER THEN HALF THEM UGLY SHIT ON BIG FEET BUY WAIT WHERE WAS UR SHIIIIT ATTT FUCK A V8 AT THE END OF THE DAY MY 4BANGER WILL GET FARTHER THEN URS DOESE LMFAOOOOOO
> WAIT IF I DONT REMEMBER I ALWAYSE HAD 4 MATCHING RIMS TOO
> 
> ...



TRUUUUST ME IF dEY LET A hONDA iN DEY fINnA LeT A gS400 iN.... :buttkick:

ANd DHA oNLy REASOn Y uR sHIT hOOKeD UP cUZ u AInT PAyNG FOR IT NoMORE...U bOUGHT DHAt SHIt FOR LyK 4K dHA MOST... i JUST gOT DUn PAYn FOR MYN LAST mONTH!! bT ChEK ME OUt DOee!!!! WHEN U PAY 4 A cAR FINANcED On UR OWN...AAAAAND It COSt U 13K.. DeeeeeeN U cAN hOLLA @ ME LiTTO MAMA!! & LETs TALk NUMbERS!! 

AND mY CAR wIll NEEEEEVeR lOOSE iTS VAlUE... :worship:
uR CAR lOoSES vALuE AS SOOn AS u SAy DhA WOrD HONda! :0 :0 ppppfffft!!! 

AND 3 TROPhY'S... :roflmao: LMFAoooooooo!!! OuTTA mOR dHAN 20 sHOWS iN A YEAR.... :roflmao: dAS nUTTiNG pAPi SO nO TE eXITES cON LA pAJA mENTAL ESA!!! OKaY...:0 :0 :0

P.S. U sTLL mY DAWg 2.COm


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15249697
> *NO NEED... I GOT IT   THANX THO!!!
> *


pics?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 2 2009, 03:20 PM~15251344
> *Those are fightin words in my hood :cheesy:
> *


LOLLLLLLLL... hE AInT BoUT DhAT LiFe!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 4 2009, 10:15 PM~15268744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuHHHH!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 5 2009, 12:18 PM~15271068
> *pics?
> *


lol...not yet, my friend...she is under construction... :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 5 2009, 09:32 AM~15271153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BROOOOO i LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOvE DhAT PLAqUE!!! LOL... 

dAAAAS WUZZuuuuuuPPPPP!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

MiCHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeLLe Im IN LooooooVe!!!! LOL...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 12:40 PM~15271209
> *MiCHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeLLe Im IN LooooooVe!!!! LOL...
> *



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhnnnn......lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 10:40 AM~15271209
> *MiCHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeLLe Im IN LooooooVe!!!! LOL...
> *


in love ha :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Hours Special Systems...
















Oye loca do u have a system in ur car....if u dont holla at my boi...He is really good at it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 09:16 AM~15271052
> *TRUUUUST ME IF dEY LET A hONDA iN DEY fINnA LeT A gS400 iN.... :buttkick:
> 
> ANd DHA oNLy REASOn Y uR sHIT hOOKeD UP cUZ u AInT PAyNG FOR IT NoMORE...U bOUGHT DHAt SHIt FOR LyK 4K dHA MOST... i JUST gOT DUn PAYn FOR MYN LAST mONTH!! bT ChEK ME OUt DOee!!!! WHEN U PAY 4 A cAR FINANcED On UR OWN...AAAAAND It COSt U 13K.. DeeeeeeN U cAN hOLLA @ ME LiTTO MAMA!! & LETs TALk NUMbERS!!
> ...



LMFAO GANNAS DE COMER MIERDA


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 09:27 AM~15271115
> *YuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuHHHH!!!
> *


niceeeee :worship:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

99 LINCOLN



GAY :biggrin:


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 5 2009, 09:50 AM~15271293
> *Hours Special Systems...
> 
> 
> ...


WooooW thats to customs....Whats the special..... :happysad:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

QUE LA VERGA LOCO

ENTONCES!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 5 2009, 10:09 AM~15271445
> *QUE LA VERGA LOCO
> 
> ENTONCES!
> *


que pedo loco........


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 5 2009, 01:16 PM~15271519
> *que pedo loco........
> *


EN LA LUCHA YA TE OLVIDASTE DE LOS POBRES :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 5 2009, 10:20 AM~15271562
> *EN LA LUCHA YA TE OLVIDASTE DE LOS POBRES  :biggrin:
> *


perro i been working sence i was 14yrs old and iam still poor perro....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 06:47 AM~15270015
> *Wats up mike
> *


Whats up homie


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 09:40 AM~15271209
> *MiCHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeLLe Im IN LooooooVe!!!! LOL...
> *


Coooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmooooooooo?!?!?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 5 2009, 09:41 AM~15271217
> *Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhnnnn......lol
> *


lmaOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 01:41 PM~15271830
> *lmaOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> *


that was a pookie thing..lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 5 2009, 10:30 AM~15271685
> *Coooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmooooooooo?!?!?
> *


LMaooooooo!!! naW im Just KiddiNG!! Lol.... 

I just Like Em ALOOOOOOOOOOOOT!! & uMMA sNAATcH eM CUZ HE's MIIIIne!!!

LOL....



& FuK WT a HAtER GoTTA Say!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 10:41 AM~15271830
> *lmaOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> *


No te creo vieja....... What kind of love triangle is this?! First loverboygame305
breaks up with lexx and now you are in loveeeeeeee with him?!?! Ques lo que pasa aqui?!?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 5 2009, 12:50 PM~15271293
> *Hours Special Systems...
> 
> 
> ...


ur horrible! lmao!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 5 2009, 10:43 AM~15271854
> *that was a pookie thing..lol
> *


AHAAAA!! I nOTiiiiCEd!!! LOL


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

EEEEEEY HoNDaGAmE305.... <----- LOL... WT DEy DOOOOOO!!! LOOkN @ UR TROPHIES 2 MuCH??!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 12:40 PM~15271209
> *MiCHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeLLe Im IN LooooooVe!!!! LOL...
> *




damn! i want loooooovvvvveeee...wtf!? where's my love at?!? 2 bad suuuuuuummmbbbbboooodddddyyyyyyyy doesn't looooooveeee meeeee!!!!!!!!! :tears: 


it's all good, tho... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 10:44 AM~15271868
> *LMaooooooo!!! naW im Just KiddiNG!! Lol....
> 
> I just Like Em ALOOOOOOOOOOOOT!! & uMMA sNAATcH eM CUZ HE's MIIIIne!!!
> ...


Dats wussup!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 01:45 PM~15271875
> *No te creo vieja....... What kind of love triangle is this?! First loverboygame305
> breaks up with lexx and now you are in loveeeeeeee with him?!?! Ques lo que pasa aqui?!?!
> *


haaaaaaa!!!!

where dey do dat at.commmmmm...lmao


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 10:45 AM~15271875
> *No te creo vieja....... What kind of love triangle is this?! First loverboygame305
> breaks up with lexx and now you are in loveeeeeeee with him?!?! Ques lo que pasa aqui?!?!
> *


WT HAD HApPENED WAS....LOL....

hONDAGAME305 wAS TrYNA GeT MEEE JEALOUS W/mY BESTie...

bT HE NoTICED DHAT I DIDNt CARE...So HE LEFT hER....LOL...

I WAS NEVER IN LOVE WITH HIM!!! LOL.... A MI ME GuSTA A oTRO!!! 

WIt A 300..... NoT A hONDA!!!


U FEEEEEEEEEEL mEEEEEEE???


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 5 2009, 10:47 AM~15271896
> *damn! i want loooooovvvvveeee...wtf!? where's my love at?!? 2 bad suuuuuuummmbbbbboooodddddyyyyyyyy doesn't looooooveeee meeeee!!!!!!!!! :tears:
> it's all good, tho...
> 
> ...



bT TELL dHAT *****....EEEEEY QUE LA VERGA!!!! LOL...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 5 2009, 10:20 AM~15271562
> *EN LA LUCHA YA TE OLVIDASTE DE LOS POBRES  :biggrin:
> *


ALrYYYYYT mONEY MAKER!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 01:49 PM~15271920
> *WT HAD HApPENED WAS....LOL....
> 
> hONDAGAME305 wAS TrYNA GeT MEEE JEALOUS W/mY BESTie...
> ...


:uh: oooooouuuuucccchhhhhhh!!!! :twak: ....lol ...i feel bad for luverboy...ur breaking his itty bitty heart


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 5 2009, 10:49 AM~15271919
> *haaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> where dey do dat at.commmmmm...lmao
> *


Lol, whats up perdida?! Oyeee ur bestie is taking ur man


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 5 2009, 10:47 AM~15271896
> *damn! i want loooooovvvvveeee...wtf!? where's my love at?!? 2 bad suuuuuuummmbbbbboooodddddyyyyyyyy doesn't looooooveeee meeeee!!!!!!!!! :tears:
> it's all good, tho...
> 
> ...


Don't worry ma its his lost!

Nd 1 day u will find a ***** that will love u nd not hurt u nd that will appreciate u!

So don't give up nd don't go lookin 4 him let him find u..

Coño instead of bein a monja at the church I should be una pastora too lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 01:50 PM~15271930
> *bT TELL dHAT *****....EEEEEY QUE LA VERGA!!!! LOL...
> *


im sayin' thooooooo.....lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

rebecca and i:












i took this from double o's post..lmao..it's cute...



and yes...i am the one that can't hang...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 10:46 AM~15271892
> *EEEEEEY HoNDaGAmE305.... <----- LOL... WT DEy DOOOOOO!!! LOOkN @ UR TROPHIES 2 MuCH??!!
> *



NAW ITSS CALLED A JOB PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, impalamike63   :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

que wuelta people what dey do


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 5 2009, 10:56 AM~15272003
> *Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, impalamike63     :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Mmmyyy nniiiggggggggggaaaaaa


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 5 2009, 10:56 AM~15272003
> *Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, impalamike63     :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Wuts good? Oye I don't like my name bein in purple.. Next time use green lol.. Que no vuelva pasar! lol


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ssssoooo, where they do that at?!?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 01:51 PM~15271943
> *Lol, whats up perdida?! Oyeee ur bestie is taking ur man
> *


lol...my bestie can have whhhaaaattttteeeeevvvvvveeeerrrrr she wants! que bola, mikey!? ima be out there wed! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 02:04 PM~15272079
> *Ssssoooo, where they do that at?!?!
> *



.com........ lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 10:51 AM~15271943
> *Lol, whats up perdida?! Oyeee ur bestie is taking ur man
> *


NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!! U tRIPPeN...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 5 2009, 01:56 PM~15272003
> *Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, impalamike63     :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



AND where the F is my nameeee!!!!!

that's it! where's my paddle!?!! 

:twak:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 5 2009, 10:54 AM~15271984
> *rebecca and i:
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I Am!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 5 2009, 10:56 AM~15272003
> *K bOLAAAAAAAAAAAAA</span>*


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 11:04 AM~15272079
> *Ssssoooo, where they do that at?!?!
> *


DaDE CoUNty.COM/yUUUUUUUH!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 11:10 AM~15272150
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I Am!!!
> *


Aaaahhhhh sooo u guys are admitting that you guys are the weakest links?!?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 02:10 PM~15272150
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I Am!!!
> *


lol...ok ok... i say we bring us sum drankie-dranks this wednesday...shhhhhh!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 11:12 AM~15272181
> *DaDE CoUNty.COM/yUUUUUUUH!!!!
> *


Lol, dam real.... This is where its at!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 11:13 AM~15272194
> *Aaaahhhhh sooo u guys are admitting that you guys are the weakest links?!?!
> *


I wiLL defiNatelY admItttt It!!! i Cant hang anYmore!!! soRRy!!! Im nOt proUd 2 saY i wiLL haVe LiVer ProbLems When iM In my 30's.... Good Luck 2 YaLL!!! LOL....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 02:20 PM~15272282
> *I wiLL defiNatelY admItttt It!!! i Cant hang anYmore!!! soRRy!!! Im nOt proUd 2 saY i wiLL haVe LiVer ProbLems When iM In my 30's.... Good Luck 2 YaLL!!! LOL....
> *


x2


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just cuz u social drink dont mean ur gonna have liver problems.... Thats if u drink everyday


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 11:28 AM~15272394
> *Just cuz u social drink dont mean ur gonna have liver problems.... Thats if u drink everyday
> *


YEA YALL CALL DRINKING A BOTTLE...SOcIALIzING.... 

A bOTTLE Of PATROn 2 DHA HEAD...SOcIALiZING!!!


yALL DOnT GET fUCKED UP nO MOOOORE!! U GET wAZtEDDDDDDD!!! LOL.... 

AND DAS NOT IVF U DRInK ERRYDAY...DAS If U pOUND ALoTTTTTT!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 11:33 AM~15272440
> *YEA YALL CALL DRINKING A BOTTLE...SOcIALIzING....
> 
> A bOTTLE Of PATROn 2 DHA HEAD...SOcIALiZING!!!
> ...


Bueno mija no wonder u gonna have liver problems... A bottle to the head is a lil too much, dont ya think?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 11:39 AM~15272478
> *Bueno mija no wonder u gonna have liver problems... A bottle to the head is a lil too much, dont ya think?
> *


I DNT dO DHAt.....LOL.....DAS WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 2MUCH..iM STR8 WIT 2 OR 3 DRInKS!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

so......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 11:57 AM~15272615
> *impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey grumpy :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 5 2009, 02:59 PM~15272637
> *Hey grumpy :wave:
> *


how u doing women
did u get da cup lol lol lol lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

lex y u so quite?????????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 12:01 PM~15272655
> *how u doing women
> did u get da cup lol lol lol lol
> *


yea I gave it 2 hippie lol..


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dam its a beautiful day to be out on the water


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 5 2009, 03:04 PM~15272678
> *yea I gave it 2 hippie lol..
> *


lol u guys left early yesterday


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 11:57 AM~15272615
> *impalamike63, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:  :wave:
> *


lMAOOOOOOOOOO!!! DAM FEELiNG EXTrA iMPOrTANt!!!! NO HI 2 ME..... ANd IVE kNOWN U lONGEEEEEEEEEEEEER dAN ANyBODY n DIS sHIttt!!! DAS WUZZuP!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leonte_@Oct 5 2009, 12:05 PM~15272688
> *
> 
> *



dIS gUY lIKE IS hE SERiOUS!!! BROOO DUDEEEEEE U tHInK U CAN sTOP POSTiNG DESE pOLK cOUNtY HOES iN DHA mIAMI FEsT!!! THANk U!! & DOnT CUm AGAin!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 12:06 PM~15272698
> *Dam its a beautiful day to be out on the water
> *


Y EL BOTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE??


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 5 2009, 10:56 AM~15272003
> *Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, impalamike63     :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


this ****** a lil frooty today lol jk


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 12:17 PM~15272801
> *Y EL BOTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE??
> *


El bote ahi, ready for the regatta this weekend  :cheesy:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MR.GRUMPY, orientalmontecarlo, impalamike63, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 2 2009, 05:46 PM~15251040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



[2] 15 kicker cvrs in a sealed box 09 models
[3] audiobahn amps ...2 a8000t for subs---1 a4000t for mids and highs
[2] 2 farad digital caps
[1] optima red top battery

all for 400 or best offer everything is like new condition see for yourself,took it out my daily and its taking up space 

do the math this is a giveaway wont fit in my new daily so its gotta go 

pm if interested


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 11:33 AM~15272440
> *YEA YALL CALL DRINKING A BOTTLE...SOcIALIzING....
> 
> A bOTTLE Of PATROn 2 DHA HEAD...SOcIALiZING!!!
> ...


BORRACHITA


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 12:27 PM~15272894
> *MR.GRUMPY, orientalmontecarlo, impalamike63, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, MR.GRUMPY, impalamike63, slash, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka<FIF, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
:wave: :wave: my fellow layitlowers


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 12:07 PM~15272701
> *lol u guys left early yesterday
> *


Yea cuz brian was tired nd he had 2 go work 2day plus its a long drive 4 him


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 5 2009, 12:30 PM~15272937
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, MR.GRUMPY, impalamike63, slash, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka<FIF, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave: my fellow layitlowers
> *


:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 5 2009, 03:30 PM~15272937
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, MR.GRUMPY, impalamike63, slash, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka<FIF, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave: my fellow layitlowers
> *


HI :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 03:27 PM~15272894
> *MR.GRUMPY, orientalmontecarlo, impalamike63, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HELLO!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yo mike i say we move the socialize drinkin to my crib and avoid any run in wit the police lol :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 5 2009, 12:41 PM~15273086
> *yo mike i say we move the socialize drinkin to my crib and avoid any run in wit the police lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 the man has spoken


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 5 2009, 12:41 PM~15273084
> *HELLO!
> *


Dont u mean "HHhhEEeeeeELLLLllllllLLLLLUUuUuuRRrrR?!?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 5 2009, 03:45 PM~15273142
> *Dont u mean "HHhhEEeeeeELLLLllllllLLLLLUUuUuuRRrrR?!?!
> *


EXACTLY...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

who ready for polk county......


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 5 2009, 12:41 PM~15273086
> *yo mike i say we move the socialize drinkin to my crib and avoid any run in wit the police lol :biggrin:
> *


lMFAAAAOOOO!!! TIeNES mIEDOOOOOO!!! COmPRATe UN pERRO!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 5 2009, 12:30 PM~15272937
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, MR.GRUMPY, impalamike63, slash, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, Str8PiMpInReBeka<FIF, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :wave:  :wave: my fellow layitlowers
> *


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! HELLuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuR MY FRIEND...hOW WAS uR WEEKENd??!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 01:51 PM~15271938
> *ALrYYYYYT mONEY MAKER!!!!
> *


LOL ENTONCES!!!!!! U GOT THA VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 12:56 PM~15273266
> *lMFAAAAOOOO!!! TIeNES mIEDOOOOOO!!! COmPRATe UN pERRO!!!!
> *



LMFAOOOOOO ......NOT JUS I AINT GONNA GO DO SUM CRAZY SHIT WHEN ON WEDNESSDAY THE POLICE KNOW WE THERE


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 5 2009, 04:08 PM~15273383
> *LMFAOOOOOO ......NOT JUS I AINT GONNA GO DO SUM CRAZY SHIT WHEN ON WEDNESSDAY THE POLICE KNOW WE THERE
> *


u going to da shop today


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 12:27 PM~15272894
> *MR.GRUMPY, orientalmontecarlo, impalamike63, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



AAAAAH bUENOOOOOOO!!! LOL... Hmmmmm!!! hOW r U dOIn 2DAyyyy!!!

I sAW u YEST....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 5 2009, 01:08 PM~15273379
> *LOL ENTONCES!!!!!! U GOT THA VIDEO  :biggrin:
> *


WAZTED!!! WAzTED!!! WAzTED!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 02:57 PM~15273281
> *LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! HELLuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuR MY FRIEND...hOW WAS uR WEEKENd??!!
> *


my weekend was ok passed it with my nena an got burned welding my frame but all in all i wasnt killed or decapitated all limbs accounted for :biggrin: y tu


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

anyone got any info on the fightcard level will be on? links or ticket info would be appreciated.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 01:09 PM~15273395
> *u going to da shop today
> *



alwayse papa lol


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 5 2009, 04:41 PM~15273655
> *alwayse papa lol
> *


dale


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

FOR SALE 1973 " DONK"CHEVY IMPALA - $4000

FOR SALE 1973 CHEVY "DONK" 

4 DOOR GLASS HOUSE, RAISED FOR 26" RIMS, 
350 EDELBROCK ENGINE, MATCHING CUSTOM INTERIOR 

$4,000 OBO 

FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CALL JEAN 

786-315-8387


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 5 2009, 02:06 PM~15273914
> *:0
> *


I WiSH I HAD ME 4k.........LOL


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 5 2009, 04:09 PM~15273945
> *I WiSH I HAD ME 4k.........LOL
> *


the 4k i got is goin to my car to finish the damn thing id give it but i dont know if id get it back


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 12:51 PM~15273214
> *who ready for polk county......
> *


im down...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

whats up jose with the lincoln


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Ita all about the "59" another 59


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 5 2009, 05:16 PM~15274611
> *Ita all about the "59" another 59
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 5 2009, 03:27 PM~15274704
> *very nice
> *


thanks


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15274895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Q


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 5 2009, 06:48 PM~15274895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tight work q looks good love the bubble body lincolns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HOPTOBERFEST 2009


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 5 2009, 03:27 PM~15272894
> *MR.GRUMPY, orientalmontecarlo, impalamike63, LeXxTaCy, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 5 2009, 06:48 PM~15274895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s28dWUjle5M


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*HAITIAN 305 HOPPER *

wuz up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 5 2009, 11:00 PM~15277269
> *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> 
> wuz up homie
> *


chilliing homie......waiting for friday to get here....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 5 2009, 08:09 PM~15277416
> *chilliing homie......waiting for friday to get here....
> *


thats whats up whats going down on friday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 5 2009, 11:11 PM~15277445
> *thats whats up whats going down on friday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Oct 5 2009, 05:53 PM~15275968
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s28dWUjle5M
> *


GOTCHU MACHO


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Oct 5 2009, 08:53 PM~15275968
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s28dWUjle5M
> *


Nice dats my boy


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

yo looking for a 95 s10 crew cab clean lmk also a set of standards lmk A.S.A.P


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 6 2009, 04:35 AM~15280059
> *yo looking for a 95 s10 crew cab clean lmk also a set of standards lmk A.S.A.P
> *



i got a set of standards for you :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Gooooooooooooooooooood morning layit lowers


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 08:08 AM~15280283
> *Gooooooooooooooooooood morning layit lowers
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Oct 5 2009, 05:53 PM~15275968
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s28dWUjle5M
> *



dAS wUZZUp I c MY dAWG DADDy SAMmy AND bEAR... EY EY oK oK!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 06:08 AM~15280283
> *Gooooooooooooooooooood morning layit lowers
> *


bUUUUUENooooS DiiiiiiaS!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

my layitlow secret luver Str8PiMpInReBeka<fif lmao goodmorning :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up rebeka were you get that chrome rear bumber at the 
dub show :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi sexy lexxtacy


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 6 2009, 10:13 AM~15280578
> *hi sexy lexxtacy
> *


HELLOOO... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 6 2009, 09:20 AM~15280624
> *HELLOOO... :biggrin:
> *


morning :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 6 2009, 07:10 AM~15280554
> *whats up rebeka were you get that chrome rear bumber at the
> dub show :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


gOOD mORNInG HECTOR...lOL...i gOT It 4M mY MAMA!!! & Y u DIDNt SAY hI 2 mEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 6 2009, 07:08 AM~15280549
> *my layitlow secret luver Str8PiMpInReBeka<fif lmao goodmorning  :biggrin:
> *


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOORNING!!!! LOL.... 

WEll I pLEAD dHA FIF!!! <--- LOL.... SSSShhhh!!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 6 2009, 09:27 AM~15280668
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOORNING!!!! LOL....
> 
> WEll I pLEAD dHA FIF!!! <--- LOL.... SSSShhhh!!!!
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 6 2009, 07:29 AM~15280685
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *




   :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:uh: so was good hows your day soo far


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 6 2009, 08:03 AM~15280912
> *:uh: so was good hows your day soo far
> *


SO FAR SOOOOOO wAK!! LOL... i HAVE A REAL STRONG STOmACHE PAIn RYt ON mY BELLy BUTTOn SO uMMA GO 2 dAH HOSPiTAl CUZ i CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnT TAkE Itttttttt!!!! iM LEAViNG WORk IN AbOUT 2Hrs...iM TRYnA HoLD IT CUz MY BOSS gON' tAKE mY HRS oFF MY CHECK....sO Im TRYNA HOL IT AS mUCH AS I CAN!!!!!! UUUUUUUUUUUUUUggghhh!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 6 2009, 08:26 AM~15281054
> *SO FAR SOOOOOO wAK!! LOL... i HAVE A REAL STRONG STOmACHE PAIn RYt ON mY BELLy BUTTOn SO uMMA GO 2 dAH HOSPiTAl CUZ i CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnT TAkE Itttttttt!!!! iM LEAViNG WORk IN AbOUT 2Hrs...iM TRYnA HoLD IT CUz MY BOSS gON' tAKE mY HRS oFF MY CHECK....sO Im TRYNA HOL IT AS mUCH AS I CAN!!!!!! UUUUUUUUUUUUUUggghhh!!!!!
> *


CoUld iT b uR pReGnat???????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got a friend with a honda dat would asume all resposibility


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 08:49 AM~15281224
> *CoUld iT b uR pReGnat???????
> *


LOOOOLLLLL... nAW I jUST WENt 2 A CLiNIC 2 GO GET tESTED DIs MOnTH!!!


AND dEY DId ALL dHAT!! SOOOOO nOOOOPe!!! 

AND aNYWAYs IM pRACtICInG ABSTiNENCe! DEJATE D fALtA D rESPETo!!! :twak:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Alex called me dat he went to the ideal. To buy a babt seat for tha honda


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Angel. I c u lurkin


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ay dios Rebeka tiene el tanke lleno ya.. Esta bueno la cosa hoy..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 09:00 AM~15281317
> *Alex called me dat he went to the ideal. To buy a babt seat for tha honda
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 09:00 AM~15281317
> *Alex called me dat he went to the ideal. To buy a babt seat for tha honda
> *


LmFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAoooo!! Te LA eSTAS pASAAAAANdoooo!!! LOL.....
ALeX IS nOT FeRTILe!! HE TOL ME..... SO dHA GiRL DHAt SAYs SHES pREGo 4M hIM eS DEL lECHeroooooo!!! LOL...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 6 2009, 09:13 AM~15281385
> *LmFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAoooo!! Te LA eSTAS pASAAAAANdoooo!!! LOL.....
> ALeX IS nOT FeRTILe!! HE TOL ME..... SO dHA GiRL DHAt SAYs SHES pREGo 4M hIM eS DEL lECHeroooooo!!! LOL...
> *


Lmao hAHAHA


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 09:15 AM~15281393
> *Lmao hAHAHA
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

When is the next ride out??????????????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any body goin to polk county????????????


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 6 2009, 09:09 AM~15281356
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


oYe Tuuuuu!! :nono: nO T RiiiiiiAs!!!! :twak: LOLLLLLLL... 

:rant: U sUPPOSED 2 b BACkN ME ^ :rant: 

u NoooEE WHo MY fUTUrE hUBBy ISSSS!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 6 2009, 09:39 AM~15281550
> *oYe Tuuuuu!!  :nono: nO T RiiiiiiAs!!!! :twak: LOLLLLLLL...
> 
> :rant: U sUPPOSED 2 b BACkN ME ^  :rant:
> ...


I kno. Who it is too :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 09:46 AM~15281614
> *I kno. Who it is too :biggrin:
> *


LOL... QUIEN cHISMoSITo!!! LOL... 

U hEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAARd IT!! 

dAAAM AY Q TENER CUIDADo COn LOS oIDOS ESOOOO!!! LOL....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL... ITS ALL LOVE!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ur my space told me


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 09:59 AM~15281747
> *Ur my space told me
> *


lmfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Du-Du-DuuuuHR!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 6 2009, 07:20 AM~15280624
> *HELLOOO... :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 6 2009, 01:12 PM~15281911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NERD! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 10:21 AM~15282018
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good luck on the sale truck looks clean adn real good price


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BLACL PIMP DOWN BLACK PIMP DOWN


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 10:01 AM~15281321
> *Angel. I c u lurkin
> *


Dimelo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 6 2009, 02:14 PM~15282438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wuzza wuzzza


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello fellas...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Coñoooooooooooooooo.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 6 2009, 10:51 AM~15281246
> *LOOOOLLLLL... nAW I jUST WENt 2 A CLiNIC 2 GO GET tESTED DIs MOnTH!!!
> AND dEY DId ALL dHAT!! SOOOOO nOOOOPe!!!
> 
> ...











ill get cha this if i could have a copy of the key :biggrin: :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 6 2009, 02:49 PM~15282802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o man..lol


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 5 2009, 10:36 PM~15279119
> *GOTCHU MACHO
> 
> 
> ...


 BACK DAT BEAR... GRUMPY WAT IT DOO????


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Oct 6 2009, 02:51 PM~15282831
> *BACK DAT BEAR... GRUMPY WAT IT DOO????
> *


YO DONT STOP WAT U DOING HOMIE KEEP IT GOING TTT JUST DONT FORGET DA LIL PEOPLE LOL


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

any one want to trade my 24s for some nice 22s?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 6 2009, 01:51 PM~15282827
> *o man..lol
> *


 :happysad: shes gona shank me eh ill take the risk


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3500 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 6 2009, 11:55 AM~15282865
> *YO DONT STOP WAT U DOING HOMIE KEEP IT GOING TTT JUST DONT FORGET DA LIL PEOPLE LOL
> *


you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 6 2009, 12:20 PM~15283102
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Baby on the way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 6 2009, 11:28 AM~15281462
> *When is the next ride out??????????????
> *


REAL SOON!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 6 2009, 12:30 PM~15283185
> *Baby on the way :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nope wrong Its plenty food stamp regal comeing out realllll soon :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 6 2009, 12:55 PM~15282865
> *YO DONT STOP WAT U DOING HOMIE KEEP IT GOING TTT JUST DONT FORGET DA LIL PEOPLE LOL
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Oct 6 2009, 12:58 PM~15283420
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


x3.... my dawg doin it!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Omfg robert stop posting the same shit over n over again.. Like seriously ppl estas resingando


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 3 2009, 06:24 PM~15259418
> *1988 chevy monte ls
> 
> pw/pl/ 4.3 engine , 200r4 overdrive tranny runs good , fully wrapped frame , 2 inch extended arm's ,spindle swap , new body mounts , new grey rag , , orange interior, shaved firewall , billet steering wheel , everything works just needs paint , body work done , 14 inch pistons with springs
> ...



Banshee also for sale details and pics in the craigslist ad.
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/rvs/1402068219.html


----------



## leonte (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 6 2009, 01:25 PM~15283645
> *Omfg robert stop posting the  same shit over n over again.. Like seriously ppl estas resingando
> *


Fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

22" wheels for sale with 265/35/22 Perelli's. Bolt hole pattern is 5x114.3
currently on a 2000 Town Car, will fit smaller Ford cars and trucks.
the 2 front tires have like 95% of the tread left almost like new, the 2 rear tires have like 75% of the tread. missing one center cap. there not pitted, there pretty clean
asking $600.00 OBO hit me up.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, EL PROFESOR!!!, Groc006
ANSWER UR FUCKING PHONE FUCK *****!!!


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

*was up tito*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Oct 6 2009, 03:33 PM~15283219
> *REAL SOON!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

does any one have a trailer i can borrow to attend slamfest?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE SALEIN BRANDNEW 8 INCH CYLINDAERS FOR DA FRONT OF MY BIG BODY AND SOME 3 1/2 TONS OR 4 TON SPRINGS GET AT ME


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TO ALL THE BODYWORK PEOPLE OUT THERE CAN YALL PM ME AND SHOOT ME PRICES TO REPAIR THIS? JUST NOT SURE IF IT COMES OUT CHEAPER TO GET IT FIXED ON DA SIDE OR PAY THE DEDUCTIBLE AND GET INS TO HANDLE IT THANX LEMME KNOW


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

morning miami. who's going to vegas?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 6 2009, 08:46 PM~15288121
> *ANYONE SALEIN BRANDNEW 8 INCH CYLINDAERS FOR DA FRONT OF MY BIG BODY AND SOME 3 1/2 TONS OR 4 TON SPRINGS GET AT ME
> *




KING AUTO GOT WHAT YOU NEED


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

00 chopper for sale pm call or text me 786 624 1033


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning lay it lowersss :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 7 2009, 09:59 AM~15291061
> *Good morning lay it lowersss :wave:
> *


hey mama...what's good?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 7 2009, 07:06 AM~15291115
> *hey mama...what's good?
> *


Nuthin much... u goin 2 tb 2nite?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 7 2009, 07:08 AM~15291123
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey Tommy :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 7 2009, 10:08 AM~15291123
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY U! HOW'S IT GOIN'?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 7 2009, 10:18 AM~15291171
> *Nuthin much... u goin 2 tb 2nite?
> *


SI..... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

BEAR...PSYCHO....HOW R U GUYS?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 7 2009, 07:08 AM~15291123
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZZUP GALO


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

4 sale
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1410398999.html


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

lowbikeon20z :wave:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 6 2009, 10:35 PM~15289380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats very nice :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 7 2009, 07:24 AM~15291216
> *BEAR...PSYCHO....HOW R U GUYS?
> *


im good chillin

bullshit ass jury duty :banghead:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 7 2009, 12:50 PM~15292453
> *im good chillin
> 
> bullshit ass jury duty  :banghead:
> *


WOW..THAT SUX.. :uh:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 6 2009, 11:49 AM~15282802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMGGGGGGGGGGG!!! IT LOOkS IDeNTiCAL 2 mY ChASTItY BELt!!! 

bUT MyN IS ELECTRiC...It DONt CUm WIt A kEY!!!! LOL.....


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 6 2009, 11:57 AM~15282884
> *:happysad:  shes gona shank me eh ill take the risk
> *


LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: Y WOULd U ThINK SUcH A tHING!!!

IM HaRMLESS.... :angel: :angel: :biggrin:


:machinegun:--->HATERZ :machinegun:--->HONDA'S :0 LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

ANY1 SELLIN SUM DUB'S OR ASANTI'S 22S OR 24S


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

N E ONE BEEN TO THE U PICK ??? 

ARE THERE ANY BOX CHEVY'S OUT THERE ?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 7 2009, 04:38 AM~15290527
> *TO ALL THE BODYWORK PEOPLE OUT THERE CAN YALL PM ME AND SHOOT ME PRICES TO REPAIR THIS? JUST NOT SURE IF IT COMES OUT CHEAPER TO GET IT FIXED ON DA SIDE OR PAY THE DEDUCTIBLE AND GET INS TO HANDLE IT THANX LEMME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


aprende a manejar chavalo baboso..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 7 2009, 10:07 AM~15292584
> *LOL.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Y WOULd U ThINK SUcH A tHING!!!
> 
> IM HaRMLESS.... :angel:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> ...




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 7 2009, 01:33 PM~15292854
> *aprende a manejar chavalo baboso..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol niverga maje esa son las mujeres que manejan


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Oct 7 2009, 10:12 AM~15292639
> *N E ONE BEEN TO THE U PICK ???
> 
> ARE THERE ANY BOX CHEVY'S OUT THERE ?
> *


Yes sir I seen a few out there


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 7 2009, 10:49 AM~15292993
> *lol niverga maje esa son las mujeres que manejan
> *


U iS nOOOOt LYinG!!!! GiRLS dONt KNOOOOOOw HOW 2 fUCKn DRIvE 4 SHiiiiittttt!!! I SHOULdA BEEN a ******!!!! LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Que es lo que pasa aqui ?!?!??


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 7 2009, 07:53 AM~15291388
> *WUZZUP GALO
> *


WHATS GOING ON :wave:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

any hangouts tonight???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Oct 7 2009, 02:53 PM~15293489
> *any hangouts tonight???
> *


just a few ppl go to the tacobell in hialeah every wednesday...


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 7 2009, 11:55 AM~15293504
> *just a few ppl go to the tacobell in hialeah every wednesday...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Oct 7 2009, 02:56 PM~15293516
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hope 2 c u there :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 7 2009, 11:52 AM~15293474
> *WHATS GOING ON  :wave:
> *


here man just trying to finish my juice on the car


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 7 2009, 10:33 AM~15292854
> *aprende a manejar chavalo baboso..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Oct 7 2009, 10:12 AM~15292635
> *ANY1 SELLIN SUM DUB'S OR ASANTI'S 22S OR 24S
> *


i got some 24's asantis for sale...1900 without tires and 25 wit tires

i also go a october sale of 22's staggered FORGIATOS with tires 3800...u choose the model


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 7 2009, 03:11 PM~15293611
> *i got some 24's asantis for sale...1900 without tires and 25 wit tires
> 
> i also go a october sale of 22's staggered FORGIATOS with tires 3800...u choose the model
> *


how bout 6s 5x5 forgiatos no tires i have them already


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE SALEIN BRANDNEW 8 INCH CYLINDAERS FOR DA FRONT OF MY BIG BODY AND SOME 3 1/2 TONS OR 4 TON SPRINGS GET AT ME


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 7 2009, 11:05 AM~15293128
> *Que es lo que pasa aqui ?!?!??
> *


DE TOOOOOODooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! LOL... K tE PASA A ti??!! LOL


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IT'S OFFICIAL HOPPING CREW HYDROLICS IS IN BUSSINES.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 7 2009, 12:21 PM~15293666
> *ANYONE SALEIN BRANDNEW 8 INCH CYLINDAERS FOR DA FRONT OF MY BIG BODY AND SOME 3 1/2 TONS OR 4 TON SPRINGS GET AT ME
> *



SELLInG....NOT SALEIng...iTS EItHER A SALE OR U SELLiNG IT...

nO pUEdE sER LoS DOS!!! LOL....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 7 2009, 12:21 PM~15293666
> *ANYONE SALEIN BRANDNEW 8 INCH CYLINDAERS FOR DA FRONT OF MY BIG BODY AND SOME 3 1/2 TONS OR 4 TON SPRINGS GET AT ME
> *


KING AUTO GOT WHAT YOU NEED HOLLA AT THEM


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 7 2009, 12:26 PM~15293706
> *KING AUTO GOT WHAT YOU NEED HOLLA AT THEM
> *


DAM WE SEEN DHAT ALrEADY bUDDy!!! LOL... WhERE dEY dO DHAt DIcKPuLLiNG

@ DOEE... u DNT mAKE No COmmISSIoN nIGGuuuuuH...lMFAooooo!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 7 2009, 12:23 PM~15293684
> *DE TOOOOOODooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! LOL... K tE PASA A ti??!! LOL
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 7 2009, 12:25 PM~15293701
> *SELLInG....NOT SALEIng...iTS EItHER A SALE OR U SELLiNG IT...
> 
> nO pUEdE sER LoS DOS!!! LOL....
> *


Ooyyee y esa waperia varAta!!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

plenty mony u next :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Oyeeeeee Rebekia text me cuz I lost ALL my contacts.. Stupid tmobile..


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15293695
> * IT'S OFFICIAL HOPPING CREW HYDROLICS IS IN BUSSINES.
> *


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 7 2009, 12:30 PM~15293735
> *Ooyyee y esa waperia varAta!!!!
> *


DAM i AInT TRYng BUDDY!!! MATTA fACT bUDDY fRNZ sHOULD B tELLInG HIm HoW 2 SPeLL...iM JUST BEIN GENERoUS SO nOBoDY RAg ON eM!!! DAs NOt DHA 1ST TYm I SEEn IT...dAAAm WOuLDNt U lIKE 2 KNW DHA cORReCT SPElliNG 2 A WOrD!! LOL... OR U WANna LooK LIkE AN IDIOt!!! NO OFFENSE cADDYBoy!!! BuT ITS dHA TrUTH...WE ALL LEARN SUMTHIng ERRyDAY!!! NOW UUUU LEARNED SUmTHNG 2DAy!!!! LOL...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15293776
> *Oyeeeeee Rebekia text me cuz I lost ALL my contacts.. Stupid tmobile..
> *


LMFAooooooooo!!! :roflmao: UR DHA 399,999,999,999 PeRSOn DhAT HAPpENED TOO... LOL... 

DaaaaaaaaaaaaaM MeTROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO dONT :nono: dO DHAt!!! :roflmao:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHh!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

que la verga :loco: hno:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 7 2009, 11:58 AM~15293526
> *hope 2 c u there :biggrin:
> *


that's right :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 7 2009, 04:00 PM~15293946
> *:biggrin:
> that's right :biggrin:
> *


ur friend is going too...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 7 2009, 12:27 PM~15293711
> *DAM WE SEEN DHAT ALrEADY bUDDy!!! LOL... WhERE dEY dO DHAt DIcKPuLLiNG
> 
> @ DOEE... u DNT mAKE No COmmISSIoN nIGGuuuuuH...lMFAooooo!!!!
> *


HEY I LEARNED FROM THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SEXXXTACY QUE BOLAAAA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 7 2009, 04:24 PM~15294165
> *SEXXXTACY QUE BOLAAAA
> *


lol...que bola asere....que vuelta?


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 7 2009, 12:17 PM~15293648
> *how bout 6s 5x5 forgiatos no tires i have them already
> *


u choose the model....without tires for today special 5200 come another day 5500...let me know and i got the best prices on tires


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 7 2009, 04:34 PM~15294275
> *u choose the model....without tires for today special 5200 come another day 5500...let me know and i got the best prices on tires
> *


wow...ur a great salesperson :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 7 2009, 01:32 PM~15294248
> *lol...que bola asere....que vuelta?
> *



OYE QUE BOLON TIBURON NOS VEMOS ORITA EN EL HANGEO LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW IF I SEE MONTE 24 POST AGAIN HIS GAY ASS DAILY IMA STAB MYSELF hno:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 7 2009, 04:38 PM~15294310
> *OYE QUE BOLON TIBURON NOS VEMOS ORITA EN EL HANGEO LOL
> *


si amigo....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FLACO TACO IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 7 2009, 04:38 PM~15294320
> *WOW IF I SEE MONTE 24 POST AGAIN HIS GAY ASS DAILY IMA STAB MYSELF hno:
> *


where's the cuchara.....here he goooooes

I
I
I
I
I
I
I
I
v


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 7 2009, 01:36 PM~15294293
> *wow...ur a great salesperson :biggrin:
> *


thanks ma...thats my job...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 7 2009, 01:42 PM~15294385
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk THIS GUY :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested
:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 7 2009, 04:57 PM~15294548
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hey monte... i dont think any1 is going to buy ur whip cuz after they've seen it posted a billion times, they r gonna be sick of it..lol

ooooooooorrrrrrrrrr:

someone might just buy it so that u wont post it up here again......

let's c what happens......




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 7 2009, 01:57 PM~15294548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHOLE stop we get the point :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 7 2009, 01:57 PM~15294548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Will that thing pull my boat?!?! Lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

im saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaYen doEE!! 

Ya me tIene Mareada la fotO esa!!! lol... 


cALL dha JunkYard...mAyb deyLL giV u 500..... :buttkick:


And Umma call Tom!! i MeaN suMbody from L.I.L. pa que te bLoqueeee el Spam 

ese....


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Anybody heading to the Supershow this weekend?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 7 2009, 02:25 PM~15293701
> *SELLInG....NOT SALEIng...iTS EItHER A SALE OR U SELLiNG IT...
> 
> nO pUEdE sER LoS DOS!!! LOL....
> *


what if the person is putting the object on sale???? hmmm :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ready for chrome hit me up for some engraving info for them low lows will make the car stand out


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 7 2009, 03:37 PM~15293776
> *Oyeeeeee Rebekia text me cuz I lost ALL my contacts.. Stupid tmobile..
> *


Seriously.
I've had to guess who the fuck is texting me and calling me.

Fuck ass tmobile. :angry: 









And I can't stand when people put "I'm saleing" lol

Or when they put "For Sell". lol

Just annoys me...lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 7 2009, 02:12 PM~15294696
> *im saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaYen doEE!!
> 
> Ya me tIene Mareada la fotO esa!!! lol...
> ...


5o0? eStO nO Es eL oVeR PrIcEd TOYOTA CAMERY qUe tU MaNeJa :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 7 2009, 02:05 PM~15294622
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHOLE stop we get the point :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


ahhhhhh ic ur scared dejaque i bring out theplenty food stamp regal :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

forsale 300$







:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 7 2009, 01:27 PM~15293711
> *DAM WE SEEN DHAT ALrEADY bUDDy!!! LOL... WhERE dEY dO DHAt DIcKPuLLiNG
> 
> @ DOEE... u DNT mAKE No COmmISSIoN nIGGuuuuuH...lMFAooooo!!!!
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 7 2009, 08:02 PM~15296615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU TRADE MAVERICK STR8 FOR THE DUCE BRO??


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

looking for a set of pistons lmk wats up


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 7 2009, 05:25 PM~15296298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

IM IN NEED OF SOME ONE THAT DOES BODY WORK ON AN IMPALA,PM ME YOUR PHONE NUMBER I NEED TO GET SOME BODY WORK DONE.

METAL WORK


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning every1 :wave:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

ia set of pistons a.s.a.p let me know if u got


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up layitlowerz


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

For Sale 
$3000 OBO



























Also $7,000 OBO


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2009, 07:51 PM~15297740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 7 2009, 08:25 PM~15296298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ewwww :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 7 2009, 06:02 PM~15296615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like that 62... looks real clean


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 06:10 AM~15300788
> *ewwww :barf:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wats :barf: the car? :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 09:26 AM~15300847
> *Wats :barf: the car?      :biggrin:
> *



nooooo, those nuuuuuuutttttttsssssss!!! haaaa! i can't believe u posted that pic!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats lowrider game under the car


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 09:52 AM~15300974
> *Thats lowrider game under the car
> *


i heard different.......


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 06:58 AM~15300998
> *i heard different.......
> :roflmao:
> *



he missed out on the conversation last night since cinderella had to go home lol :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Oct 7 2009, 11:05 PM~15299191
> *IM IN NEED OF SOME ONE THAT DOES BODY WORK ON AN IMPALA,PM ME YOUR PHONE NUMBER I NEED TO GET SOME BODY WORK DONE.
> 
> METAL WORK
> *


786-380-6468 hector


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 8 2009, 07:11 AM~15301040
> *he missed out on the conversation last night since cinderella had to go home lol  :biggrin:
> *


I feeel good knoein my nutts where th topic of a conversation :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 10:19 AM~15301099
> *I feeel good knoein my nutts where th topic of a conversation :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol!!! nooooo waaaaaayyy! u have sum cojones to post that up...pun intented! haaaa!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol. Any ways. Whats ghe topic for today


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 7 2009, 03:14 PM~15295190
> *what if the person is putting the object on sale???? hmmm :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ENtONCeS U pUT I GOt ...... FOR SALE.... LOL... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 7 2009, 06:30 PM~15296895
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :machinegun: :buttkick:

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 8 2009, 09:12 AM~15301048
> *786-380-6468 hector
> *


Thank you


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 08:31 AM~15301174
> *:twak: :twak:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT NICE .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 08:28 AM~15301154
> *Lol.    Any ways.    Whats ghe topic for today
> *


 LOOKS LIKE YOUR NUTS R THE TOPIC 4 2DAY ....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 8 2009, 08:12 AM~15301048
> *786-380-6468 hector
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 10:35 AM~15301190
> *LOOKS LIKE YOUR NUTS  R THE TOPIC 4 2DAY ....
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 07:34 AM~15301187
> *THATS NOT NICE .
> *


UR NOT NICE EITHeR....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 08:42 AM~15301229
> *UR NOT NICE EITHeR....
> *


DID U SAY SORRY 2 MY FRIEND YET ?????


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can somebody buy this fuckin hulk truck


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: monte24, Lowridergame305, KING LINCOLN, WhiteChocolate :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 08:10 AM~15301400
> *Can somebody buy this fuckin hulk truck
> *



u bettergo take it to el rastro to see if they can match ur price :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Huh. Remember i said truck. Not HONDA


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN+Oct 8 2009, 07:44 AM~15301242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FuKK dhaT ******!!! FuKK Wha A haTer gOtta Say!!! 

i STIIIIIIIILL Got a LeXus & he gOt STIIIIIIIILL got a HoNda!!! 

LEXUS > HONDA ... AANyday!!! AALLdaY!!! 

I dnT care hOOOOOw Much breAd iN PinStRipIng Dhat ****** GoT!!! 

How HONDA ... end of argument

Sooooooooo....

Vibe LittOh mOmmUh ----> Viiiiiibe!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Awwwww lord. I heard. Da honda. Was gona b ready for polk county


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 08:36 AM~15301537
> *FuKK dhaT ******!!! FuKK Wha A haTer gOtta Say!!!
> 
> i STIIIIIIIILL Got a LeXus & he gOt STIIIIIIIILL got a HoNda!!!
> ...


Damnnnn it got serious for real ? I thought it was just shit talkin. To pass the time


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

This is all flacos fault :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 10:36 AM~15301537
> *FuKK dhaT ******!!! FuKK Wha A haTer gOtta Say!!!
> 
> i STIIIIIIIILL Got a LeXus & he gOt STIIIIIIIILL got a HoNda!!!
> ...


what about someone with a nissan  como estas ms rebeka


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 09:10 AM~15301400
> *Can somebody buy this fuckin hulk truck
> *


I'll trade u 4 the vert . Lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol. I neeed da cashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 09:44 AM~15301603
> *This is all flacos fault :biggrin:
> *


Lol. No its not . They shouldnt rank on my doggs honda i drive a suzuki .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 09:47 AM~15301626
> *Lol.  I neeed da cashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


Sell the bmw . Lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 08:44 AM~15301603
> *This is all flacos fault :biggrin:
> *


yeppppp...
lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 08:48 AM~15301641
> *Sell the bmw . Lol
> *


Shitttttt. I got my dads truck for sale too.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> hey shawty if u stay so so fresh den y u still makin payments den pimpin and if u say roverz benzes and lexus when u really drivin a toyota homegurl when u get more den a set of wheels and bass in yo shit den ill be ok u pimpin but u cant pimp on sumthing u makin payments for that aint cool and u can be on the lexus rover benz game cuz u a mouse in the middle of a hundred cats
> 
> 
> leave the car game to ****** go home and do ur nailz :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

im glad aint no bitches allowed on stn


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

and wts dhat supposed 2 b mean....


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

i dnt mean to start nothing but u gettin a liitle too rowdy with alex, n u kno he cnt do nothing cuz u a girl so hes gota take all ur bullshit


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: wow


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 8 2009, 09:15 AM~15301901
> *i dnt mean to start nothing but u gettin a liitle too rowdy with alex, n u kno he cnt do nothing cuz u a girl so hes gota take all ur bullshit
> *


Bt eeey daww Who U caLLin a Bitch DoEE?? Slow Yo Road... 
Matta Fact Mind Ur busiNess cuZ dis shIt dnT concErn u!!! alEx is a Big Boy anD he caN haNdlE his MouFf!!! iT was Funny whEn he rUnniNg it & wrItiNg shIT and Pm'Ing me shIt 2 try me bT now iT aint Funny No moRE cuz Im saYn meanEr shIT!!! ryt??!! He dnT gotta Take nO buLlshIT!! he caN do w.e he likES...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 08:44 AM~15301608
> *what about someone with a nissan   como estas ms rebeka
> *


im goooooooooooooooooooood anD uuuuu!! lol... NissanS arE gr8!!!! LOL... Im gOnna go Do mY nAILS!! & gO get a Nissan!!! soUnds GooD??lol


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

bullshit, me, u n evry1 else knows he cnt do shit. all im sayin to BOTH of yall let that shit ride. dnt b fightin over stupid shit


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 11:22 AM~15301949
> *im goooooooooooooooooooood anD uuuuu!! lol... NissanS arE gr8!!!! LOL... Im gOnna go Do mY nAILS!! & gO get a Nissan!!! soUnds GooD??lol
> *


cmon les go ill take ya out to lunch coo :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

oyeee... fuk the drama... shhhhh! who gives a fuk who drives what... let's not compare whips... we r all here just to vibe..get along, and enjoy the car game.. not every1 is gonna like what u drive, and how u dress it... but fuk it... its the dedication n work u put in2 ur ride that does the speaking... now get along ppl! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 8 2009, 09:17 AM~15301923
> *:uh:  wow
> *



tell me bout it *****


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 09:26 AM~15301989
> *oyeee... fuk the drama... shhhhh! who gives a fuk who drives what... let's not compare whips... we r all here just to vibe..get along, and enjoy the car game.. not every1 is gonna like what u drive, and how u dress it... but fuk it... its the dedication n work u put in2 ur ride that does the speaking... now get along ppl!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 11:26 AM~15301989
> *oyeee... fuk the drama... shhhhh! who gives a fuk who drives what... let's not compare whips... we r all here just to vibe..get along, and enjoy the car game.. not every1 is gonna like what u drive, and how u dress it... but fuk it... its the dedication n work u put in2 ur ride that does the speaking... now get along ppl!  :biggrin:
> *


well put another quote opinions are like assholes everyones got one and everyones gonna talk shit so you know what those who have negative shit to say just fuk em it aint your fault there dick has the 7year itch so fuk em just my 2cents


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey fuck her ***** let her run lip dats it i dont give a fuck ***** at the end of the day she a girl thinking she a *****


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

WTF HAPPEND TO LETTINGG IT RIDDDEEEE. LMFAOOOO


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

fuk the bullshit let the cars do tha talkin euro hotrod lowrider big rim whatever thats all im sayin k no harm no foul :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Brha. Dis was only friendly shit talkin. Aint no need for it to passs dat.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 8 2009, 12:29 PM~15302013
> *hey fuck her ***** let her run lip dats it i dont give a fuck ***** at the end of the day she a girl thinking she a *****
> *



shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :nono: 

the disrespect ends here, partna...




u still my dawg, tho :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 09:23 AM~15301962
> *cmon les go ill take ya out to lunch coo  :0
> *


lets goooooooooooooo!! whEre u @@@@


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 09:33 AM~15302055
> *shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :nono:
> 
> the disrespect ends here, partna...
> ...



hey she want to disrespect ima disrespect cuz respect is earned not given just like credit its given not earned


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 8 2009, 12:08 PM~15301841
> *im glad aint no bitches allowed on stn
> *



that word doesn't bother me...BUT....it may bother others...SoOoOo, refrain from using this word when referring to a LADY :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

oye so whos goin to the regatta?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

fuk drama


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 09:26 AM~15301989
> *oyeee... fuk the drama... shhhhh! who gives a fuk who drives what... let's not compare whips... we r all here just to vibe..get along, and enjoy the car game.. not every1 is gonna like what u drive, and how u dress it... but fuk it... its the dedication n work u put in2 ur ride that does the speaking... now get along ppl!  :biggrin:
> *


well said,i agree......and rebeka as for my dog alex, when he shanks you, no me digas nada!!!!!!! Lmao!!! Youareonyourown.com :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Da same way. Det say da truck is bought not built and dat the monte aint a real 87. I. Laugh at it talk a lil shyt back. And it stays at dat


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 8 2009, 12:35 PM~15302070
> *hey she want to disrespect ima disrespect cuz respect is earned not given just like credit its given not earned
> *


but it takes a bigger person to leave it be....

by disrespecting others, u disrespecting urself...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 11:35 AM~15302069
> *lets goooooooooooooo!! whEre u @@@@
> *


in broward :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 12:37 PM~15302083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's waaaaassssuuuuuupppp! :thumbsup:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 09:36 AM~15302073
> *that word doesn't bother me...BUT....it may bother others...SoOoOo, refrain from using this word when referring to a LADY :biggrin:
> *


wuts it say underneath ure avatar?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 09:33 AM~15302055
> *shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :nono:
> 
> the disrespect ends here, partna...
> ...


.com


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 11:39 AM~15302103
> *.com
> *


eres punto com lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 8 2009, 12:38 PM~15302100
> *wuts it say underneath ure avatar?
> *


like i said, it doesn't bother me :biggrin: 

i can call myself a bitch, thank you very much!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 12:39 PM~15302103
> *.com
> *


lol


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

WTF CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :nono:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Oct 8 2009, 12:41 PM~15302126
> *WTF CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :nono:
> *


lol...for real


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

WATS UP LEXI


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

vibe little mama, viiiiibe :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 09:26 AM~15301989
> *oyeee... fuk the drama... shhhhh! who gives a fuk who drives what... let's not compare whips... we r all here just to vibe..get along, and enjoy the car game.. not every1 is gonna like what u drive, and how u dress it... but fuk it... its the dedication n work u put in2 ur ride that does the speaking... now get along ppl!  :biggrin:
> *



ey he fuckn startEd iT and idgaf How iT ends!!! 

i dnt need NobOdy pReacHing to me abOut whaaa Im wriTIng... oR if My car Got diS or Giv a fuK aboUt beef... Nobody In here Knws whaaas GoiN on!!! so HonestLy iT doNt maTTer whO yall wanT 2 get along...Maybe if he wouLd shUt his Mouff i WouldNt be sayN anYthinG!!! i didnT triggEr myselF 2 Try hIm!!! 

who duz dhaaaat??


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yo te digo a ti...esta joventud hoy en dia :uh:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 8 2009, 11:42 AM~15302141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit chea ill match


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 8 2009, 10:42 AM~15302141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice homie ya :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 8 2009, 09:29 AM~15302013
> *hey fuck her ***** let her run lip dats it i dont give a fuck ***** at the end of the day she a girl thinking she a *****
> *


No PIE ASS ***** FuuuuuuK U!!!! 

& Its whatEver wiT whoEver..... whenever!!!!

u can briNg w.e. LittoH moMmuuh U waNT 2 dha hangoUT!!! 

tEll Dhat HOe 2 spEak 4 u.....SinCe uMma girl Tryna Be a ******!!!

well c whats up!!! 

just Do me a favoR & doNt disrespect me daww & StfU!!!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

BEKA WAT UP


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 09:37 AM~15302085
> *well said,i agree......and rebeka as for my dog alex, when he shanks you, no me digas nada!!!!!!! Lmao!!!  Youareonyourown.com :cheesy:
> *


dont boost it up mike!!!!!! cuz dhat ****** aiNt bOUt dHat Life!!!

& Im NevaOnMyOwn.Com..... 

& where were U yest que no t vi?? or i was in La La land....


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 8 2009, 11:49 AM~15302211
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 12:43 PM~15302148
> *ey he fuckn startEd iT and idgaf How iT ends!!!
> 
> i dnt need NobOdy pReacHing to me abOut whaaa Im wriTIng... oR if My car Got diS or Giv a fuK aboUt beef... Nobody In here Knws whaaas GoiN on!!! so HonestLy iT doNt maTTer whO yall wanT 2 get along...Maybe if he wouLd shUt his Mouff i WouldNt be sayN anYthinG!!! i didnT triggEr myselF 2 Try hIm!!!
> ...


calmate, mami..i know u get heated..if it makes u feel better...I LOVE U, Rebecca.com/2raww4u!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol miami fest is jumpin!!!! Mira que a las gentes le encanta el chisme!!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 09:53 AM~15302247
> *Lol miami fest is jumpin!!!! Mira que a las gentes le encanta el chisme!!
> *


look at that shit *****, this shit bout to overload


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 09:52 AM~15302229
> *calmate, mami..i know u get heated..if it makes u feel better...I LOVE U, Rebecca.com/2raww4u!!!
> *



NOOO IT DOESNT...AND UUUUUUUUUUU KNW WT GETS ME mad Is PPl telLIng me Oh das iT stOOOOOP Y yall FighTing??!! 

Eyyyyyy Im doIn wtf is cAlled defendiNg myselF!!! i Aint tRyng BuddY fOr my HealTh.... He startEd iT so PreacH 2 HIM nOT meeee!!! Im @ woRk Ryt Now anD it aiNt a CHurCH!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

straightpimpin305....wt dey doooooooo!!!! LOL....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Anyone coming up to vegas for the Barret-Jackson Auction or the Super Show this weekend? 

Its crazy out here, auction started yesterday and goes through the 10th and of course the Super Show is the 11th.

Were holding it down at Caesar's Palace, Lexxtacy forget all that Drama! Take trip out here I gotcha...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

wow.... bye bye miami fest....it's too heated in here... i am out!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 09:50 AM~15302217
> *dont boost it up mike!!!!!! cuz dhat ****** aiNt bOUt dHat Life!!!
> 
> & Im NevaOnMyOwn.Com.....
> ...


lol.........claro que no me vistes, estabas muy ocupada estando enamorada!!!! SSsiiieeggaa!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 09:57 AM~15302270
> *straightpimpin305....wt dey doooooooo!!!! LOL....
> *


HERE READIN ALL DA SHIT TALKIN YALL DOIN LOL
NOW SINCE U FINSHED PAYIN UR CAR U GOT $900 2 SAVE EVERY MONTH 2 FUKIN BRING OUT DA LEXSUS 4 DA HATERS ON DIS SHIT


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just my .02 cents,i think this is just "un clase cuero" gone wrong if you ask me


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 09:43 AM~15302152
> *Yo te digo a ti...esta joventud hoy en dia :uh:
> *


La musica RAP esa es la que tiene la juventu echa a perder


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 10:11 AM~15302375
> *La musica RAP esa es la que tiene la juventu echa a perder
> *


lmfao


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 12:11 PM~15302375
> *La musica RAP esa es la que tiene la juventu echa a perder
> *


lol so tru


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Oct 8 2009, 10:03 AM~15302314
> *HERE READIN ALL DA SHIT TALKIN YALL DOIN LOL
> NOW SINCE U FINSHED PAYIN UR CAR U GOT $900 2 SAVE EVERY MONTH 2 FUKIN BRING OUT DA LEXSUS 4 DA HATERS ON DIS SHIT
> *


lol...i got disssssssssssssss...u Knw we lOw keyed....sssssHHH!! 

http://www.mediafire.com/?iyb25tdy2e2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv_Jaoe9HdQ


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 10:03 AM~15302312
> *lol.........claro que no me vistes, estabas muy ocupada estando enamorada!!!! SSsiiieeggaa!!
> *


lolllllllllllllllllll...suCkin Dhat ******* Face In Huh??!! UUUUUUUUGH!!!!! lol.. 

[email protected]


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yo te digo at ti esto no pasa en cuba


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

aight fellow lay it lowers til tomorow or some shit yall be easy and dont kill each other get along smoke weed make some koolaide an watch lowrider movies or work on your cars until then stay up and be easy :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 10:11 AM~15302375
> *La musica RAP esa es la que tiene la juventu echa a perder
> *


LMFAAAAAAAAAAAAoooo!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

straightpimpin305, str8pimpinrebeka

what dey do fam!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 10:22 AM~15302452
> *aight fellow lay it lowers til tomorow or some shit yall be easy and dont kill each other get along smoke weed make some koolaide an watch lowrider movies or work on your cars until then stay up and be easy  :biggrin:
> *


OkAY MY FRIEND...iT WAS nICE HEARiNG FROm U 2DAy!!! LOL... tHANX fOR DHA pm!!! I gOTCHuuuuuuu!!! LOL....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ que bolon


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 10:17 AM~15302414
> *lolllllllllllllllllll...suCkin Dhat ******* Face In Huh??!! UUUUUUUUGH!!!!! lol..
> 
> [email protected]
> *


Oooyyee vieja tengo una pregunta..... De donde sacastes el " where they do that at"?!?!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 12:24 PM~15302468
> *OkAY MY FRIEND...iT WAS nICE HEARiNG FROm U 2DAy!!! LOL... tHANX fOR DHA pm!!! I gOTCHuuuuuuu!!! LOL....
> *


get bak at me wit tha im faH SuRIouS if ya wana lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

oye tu miss guaperia calle 8 str8pimpinrebeka aprende a saludar anda tu!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 10:28 AM~15302490
> *Oooyyee vieja tengo una pregunta..... De donde sacastes el " where they do that at"?!?!
> *


.com


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 8 2009, 10:22 AM~15302456
> *straightpimpin305, str8pimpinrebeka
> 
> what dey do fam!!!!
> *


wHAT dEY dO FAAAAAmILiiiiiiA..... 










DONTCHU JuST lOVE WEN IT SAY 







ALL DOWN tHERe!!! LOL....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 10:14 AM~15302393
> *lol...i got disssssssssssssss...u Knw we lOw keyed....sssssHHH!!
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?iyb25tdy2e2
> ...


SSSHHHHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 8 2009, 10:33 AM~15302520
> *oye tu miss guaperia calle 8 str8pimpinrebeka aprende a saludar anda tu!!!
> *


OYE T ESTaBA SALUDAnDO mI HERMA....LOL.... I gOT MANNERS oKAY hUNNY!!! LOL... HOW R U DOING THIS FINE THURSDAY??!!

LOL..Y yO NO tENGO gUAPERIA SOLAMeNTe ME ESToY DEFENDIENdO... :angel:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 8 2009, 10:22 AM~15302456
> *straightpimpin305, str8pimpinrebeka
> 
> what dey do fam!!!!
> *


WUZZUP HOMIE HAVENT SEEN U IN A WHILE NI99A HOWS EVERYTHIN


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 10:28 AM~15302490
> *Oooyyee vieja tengo una pregunta..... De donde sacastes el " where they do that at"?!?!
> *


LOL...ItS A SOnG U hAVENt HEARD iT,,,,,,, I gOTchu!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SbTi_KcyB0


U fUCKED DHAt BItCH RaWW??!! WhERe dEY DO dHAT @

I DONT KNOOOOOOW WHERE DEY DO DHAT @.......


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 10:45 AM~15302623
> *OYE T ESTaBA SALUDAnDO mI HERMA....LOL.... I gOT MANNERS oKAY hUNNY!!! LOL... HOW R U DOING THIS FINE THURSDAY??!!
> 
> LOL..Y yO NO tENGO gUAPERIA SOLAMeNTe ME ESToY DEFENDIENdO... :angel:
> *


YO SE MAMA TRANQUILA NO LA COJAS CON MIGO VIEJA SOLO TE ESTABA JODIENDO.LOL AND IM DOING GOOD THIS FINE THURSDAY


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 8 2009, 10:49 AM~15302651
> *YO SE MAMA TRANQUILA NO LA COJAS CON MIGO VIEJA SOLO TE ESTABA JODIENDO.LOL AND IM DOING GOOD THIS FINE THURSDAY
> *


neveeeeer contiGoooo!!!! BlooD is Thicker Dan WatER!!! Ohhh-KaaaaY!!! lol... 

U fam!! U knw we stR8.... PimpIn itttttt..... lol...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Esta depinga esto .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 10:57 AM~15302730
> *neveeeeer contiGoooo!!!! BlooD is Thicker Dan WatER!!! Ohhh-KaaaaY!!! lol...
> 
> U fam!! U knw we stR8.... PimpIn itttttt..... lol...
> *


LOL ESTAS LOCA PAL CARAJO. TU ERE LOCA PERO NADIE TE LA TOCA NO VERDA LOL!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 10:58 AM~15302746
> *Esta depinga  esto .
> *


OYE QUE PINGA NI QUE PINGA QUE BOLA CONTIGO MI CONSOLTE. WASSA MARA UNDER DA WAYABA TREE ASERE LOL.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

SOUND OF REVENGE I SEE LURKIN WAT UP BOY


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

SOUND OF REVENGE I SEE LURKIN WAT UP BOY


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 10:58 AM~15302746
> *Esta depinga  esto .
> *


El amigo tuyo. Empeso esto (alex) :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

For sale mazda truck 3000.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Where them second to none ****** at?!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 8 2009, 12:01 PM~15302772
> *OYE QUE PINGA NI QUE PINGA QUE BOLA CONTIGO MI CONSOLTE. WASSA MARA UNDER DA WAYABA TREE ASERE LOL.
> *


Lol. So when u coming back ? Ima about2 go visit u up there .Hows tyson ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 11:09 AM~15302832
> *Where them second to none ****** at?!
> *


Second to none. White guy. Here


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 8 2009, 10:25 AM~15302474
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  que bolon
> *


Wuts good homie.. Here leyendo el chisme cuz u kno how we bitchez do we're nosey as fuck lol.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 8 2009, 09:49 AM~15302210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 11:11 AM~15302853
> *Lol. So when u coming back ? Ima about2 go visit u up there .Hows tyson ?
> *


SHIT COME ON OVA ***** TYSON IS THERE ABOUT TO GET KNOCK DA FUCK OUT BY ME ONE OF THIS DAYS FOOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady ugly this is for ppl with real cars


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

DOUBLE O I SEE LURKIN


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 11:09 AM~15302832
> *Where them second to none ****** at?!
> *


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 8 2009, 12:13 PM~15302873
> *SHIT COME ON OVA ***** TYSON IS THERE ABOUT TO GET KNOCK DA FUCK OUT BY ME ONE OF THIS DAYS FOOL
> *


Lmao .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 11:13 AM~15302876
> *Lady ugly this is for ppl with real cars
> *


Yea the ones who build their own shit not buy other ppls creations.. :tongue:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 8 2009, 02:29 PM~15303024
> *Yea the ones who build their own shit not buy other ppls creations.. :tongue:
> *


OOOUUUCCCCCHHHHH...LOL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bigg talk for a little person


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

<-----------Boredazfuk.com :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 02:51 PM~15303202
> *<-----------Boredazfuk.com :uh:
> *


forreal.com :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 11:09 AM~15302832
> *Where them second to none ****** at?!
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 11:51 AM~15303202
> *<-----------Boredazfuk.com :uh:
> *


That was gay.net


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 11:09 AM~15302830
> *For sale mazda truck 3000.
> *


Daaam I mIss dha Pics Now...cmOn do It...do it One moR tym!!!! lol.....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 02:56 PM~15303243
> *That was gay.net
> *


 :uh: uh-oh.... new competition for .com -------> .net hno:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 11:56 AM~15303243
> *That was gay.net
> *


ILoveDis.ORG


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 8 2009, 12:03 PM~15303295
> *:uh: uh-oh.... new competition for .com -------> .net hno:
> *


Naw I saY doSe too!!! :nono: I'M WORLDWIDE.COM!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 03:04 PM~15303301
> *ILoveDis.ORG
> *


wheredeydodatat.edu


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 12:05 PM~15303320
> *Naw I saY doSe too!!! :nono: I'M WORLDWIDE.COM!!!
> *


I wAnTeD tO bE cOoL 2


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 03:08 PM~15303346
> *I wAnTeD tO bE cOoL 2
> *


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Special request







 FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 8 2009, 11:09 AM~15302832
> *Where them second to none ****** at?!
> *


u hEaRd Dha soNg amIgo...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 12:08 PM~15303346
> *I wAnTeD tO bE cOoL 2
> *


lol.....u CooL alReadY....watChuuu TalkN abOUTTTTT!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 12:12 PM~15303370
> *Special request
> 
> 
> ...




TWooooooo TyMMMZ!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 12:13 PM~15303382
> *lol.....u CooL alReadY....watChuuu TalkN abOUTTTTT!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ohhhhh ok. I just needed the blessing from the god mother of coolness :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

uh oh ups came an blessed my front door with some goodies for my car :biggrin: whooo back to work


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 12:25 PM~15303458
> *uh oh ups came an blessed my front door with some goodies for my car  :biggrin: whooo back to work
> *


k te llegOOOOOOOOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 02:26 PM~15303468
> *k te llegOOOOOOOOO!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


chrome upper and lowers my front pumps and my adex :biggrin: :0


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 12:28 PM~15303491
> *chrome upper and lowers my front pumps and my adex  :biggrin:  :0
> *


i UnderstOod dha 1st 3 Things...lol....bt....whatS an adex??


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 12:28 PM~15303491
> *chrome upper and lowers my front pumps and my adex  :biggrin:  :0
> *


It must feel like christmas


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 02:31 PM~15303514
> *i UnderstOod dha 1st 3 Things...lol....bt....whatS an adex??
> *











eso un adex hunni :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 02:33 PM~15303531
> *It must feel like christmas
> *


like when a retard sees a pit of shiney red balls im happy :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 12:31 PM~15303514
> *i UnderstOod dha 1st 3 Things...lol....bt....whatS an adex??
> *


Had to b a gurl que penaaaa.gov. Jk.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 12:41 PM~15303593
> *Had to b a gurl que penaaaa.gov.  Jk.
> *


lol...ey im learnIng...Just Like cuanDo tU no sabIas decIr 24'S..... okAy!!! lol....


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 02:48 PM~15303660
> *lol...ey im learnIng...Just Like cuanDo tU no sabIas decIr 24'S..... okAy!!! lol....
> *


lol ima learns ya.edu


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol. Now my rims r older dan me


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Doez she kno where the flux capaciter goes?


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 02:51 PM~15303705
> *Doez she kno where the flux capaciter goes?
> *


ive acctually got someone by askin if they knew where the muffler bearing was or did they replace there blinker fluid


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Or change the spark plugs on a diesal truck


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

lol... What R we iN back 2 dha FuturE??!! lol....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24+Oct 8 2009, 02:55 PM~15303742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











i got mine fuk batteries i got this


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 12:50 PM~15303688
> *lol ima learns ya.edu
> *


lol..... edu.macation!!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15303777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is the </span><span style=\'colorurple\'>jeep at... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15303780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: some people
> 
> 
> ...


foreal Daas Wt iM taLkin AbouUUUTTT!!! lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15303777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STN.COM


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 8 2009, 12:55 PM~15303742
> *Or change the spark plugs on a diesal truck
> *


Idk But i dnT hav One so Dha ansWer is NoT NecessarY... LOL....

I caN gooGle iT doEE!!! lol...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 8 2009, 03:00 PM~15303795
> *foreal Daas Wt iM taLkin AbouUUUTTT!!! lol
> *


that right there powers all 4 of my pumps 1.21 jiggawatts :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15303777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whos the gargoyal on da linc. Lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

boring.com/postmorerides........


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Special request







 FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! LOL.....

3 TyMEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: regatta is almost here.....hope to see a couple of yall out there,ill be in da u.m. painted renegade :420: :420:


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

where are the hang out now this days and what days are they


----------



## BlackWidow87 (Jul 5, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly, RoLLiN ShReK :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 8 2009, 04:39 PM~15305565
> *Monte ugly, RoLLiN ShReK :wave:
> *


*WuZ Up*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 8 2009, 04:40 PM~15305580
> *WuZ Up
> *


Oye text me cuz I lost all my contacts


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER,* Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
*
:wave:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

que bola michelle


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 8 2009, 04:44 PM~15305610
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> ...


Wuts good watson?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15305716
> *que bola michelle
> *


Wuts good pimpin?


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 8 2009, 04:58 PM~15305760
> *Wuts good pimpin?
> *


chillin here at da crib board az fuk oye u kno anyone sellin pistons ima juice ma shit already


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 8 2009, 07:57 PM~15305747
> *Wuts good watson?
> *


watchin gangland & first 48


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

layz you ready.....


----------



## qet On ma level (Sep 7, 2009)

any one sellinq an alpine double din or kennwood pioneer let me knoe asap :biggrin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 8 2009, 05:05 PM~15305823
> *layz you ready.....
> *


yea im ready


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

LAZY305,* KING LINCOLN,*

:wave:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 8 2009, 05:16 PM~15305904
> *LAZY305, KING LINCOLN,
> 
> :wave:
> *


wat it do AJ


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 8 2009, 05:00 PM~15305784
> *chillin here at da crib board az fuk oye u kno anyone sellin pistons ima juice ma shit already
> *


Naw I don't


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 8 2009, 05:02 PM~15305803
> *watchin gangland & first 48
> *


I love the first 48.. That's y I wanna be a cop cuz I wanna be a homicide detective :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

boring ass thursday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 8 2009, 08:15 PM~15305899
> *yea im ready
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, hiaballa,
> *




:0 :0 :0 


Hit me up, I lost my contacts cause of tmobile.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 9 2009, 12:11 AM~15309235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...........


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Buenos dias amigos y amigas! :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 09:23 AM~15310151
> *Buenos dias amigos y amigas! :wave:
> *


HEY MA!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HELLUR FELLAS...WHAT'S GOOD? TGIF!! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 9 2009, 07:37 AM~15310206
> *HELLUR FELLAS...WHAT'S GOOD? TGIF!!  :biggrin:
> *


hi baby girl god is good


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LeXxTaCy


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

viejitos miami
WHATS THE DEAL PIMP .


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Blah its boring nd dead so far


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 9 2009, 10:08 AM~15310371
> *hi baby girl god is good
> *


hello there, hector! how r u doing?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 9 2009, 10:08 AM~15310372
> * LeXxTaCy
> *


sup, taco?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

uh oh.... :around:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 9 2009, 07:09 AM~15310378
> *viejitos miami
> WHATS THE DEAL PIMP .
> *


oye enFerMo......mentiroso... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 9 2009, 08:21 AM~15310432
> *oye enFerMo......mentiroso... :biggrin:
> *


LMAO.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
HELLO


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 8 2009, 11:11 PM~15309235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good video car was real clean


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 9 2009, 07:26 AM~15310462
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> HELLO
> *


Coño flaco que buen amigo eres!! Lol.. U remember I said 2 bold my name in green lol.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:

Anywho wuts good?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ :wave:

impalamike63 :wave:

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY MiCHELLe....... MYbAD I AInT CALL U bAK I WAS bUUUUUUUSY... CaLL Me WEn U cAN HoE- :0sKiiii... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

XOXO


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 9 2009, 08:01 AM~15310690
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:
> 
> impalamike63  :wave:
> ...


Uuummmhhhmmm bbuuuuuuuussssyyy?????? Gee i wonder...enamoradaaa!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 9 2009, 07:27 AM~15310468
> *good video car was real clean
> *


Thank You


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 9 2009, 08:01 AM~15310690
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  :wave:
> 
> impalamike63  :wave:
> ...


Its ok I completely 4got anyways lol.. But yea I lost all my contacts again so text me! Fuckin piece of shit tmobile.. Its no wonder evry1 wants a fukin blackberry nd shit


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

t mobile sux its happen to me which is why i switched stupid fukin sidekick :0


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 08:41 AM~15310944
> *t mobile sux its happen to me which is why i switched stupid fukin sidekick :0
> *


Im tellin u.. I've always been told that sidekicks were a piece of shit but of course i didn't listen cuz I wanted 1 anyways until now that I have one.. I mean its got str8 applications but like I hate that the battery goes bad so fast nd it don't last.. Nd I hate when it shuts on nd off on its own.. Ughh.


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 11:45 AM~15310972
> *Im tellin u.. I've always been told that sidekicks were a piece of shit but of course i didn't listen cuz I wanted 1 anyways until now that I have one.. I mean its got str8 applications but like I hate that the battery goes bad so fast nd it don't last.. Nd I hate  when it shuts on nd off on its own.. Ughh.
> *


or when it freezes shutsoff then restarts itself :angry:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 08:47 AM~15310995
> *or when it freezes shutsoff then restarts itself  :angry:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 9 2009, 08:09 AM~15310378
> *viejitos miami
> WHATS THE DEAL PIMP .
> *


hanging on homie  time is hard in the hood :uh: but god is good


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

mz.lady desirez you are nice person keep it up and god is good?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 9 2009, 08:57 AM~15311073
> *mz.lady desirez you are nice person keep it up and god is good?
> *


Thanks Hector :biggrin:


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

so whats erbody up to today besides working :cheesy:


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 9 2009, 02:11 AM~15309235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres it heading off too


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 09:03 AM~15311119
> *so whats erbody up to today besides working  :cheesy:
> *


Nuthin much.. Bored... there's no entertainment on lay it low 2day


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

trying to make money to finish my rides you feel me homie


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 12:07 PM~15311141
> *Nuthin much.. Bored... there's no entertainment on lay it low 2day
> *











:biggrin: this good enuff


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 9 2009, 12:07 PM~15311142
> *trying to make money to finish my rides you feel me homie
> *


yes for sure mines coming slower then normal only cause when i think i got everything i either need or ran outta somethin and with everything so damn slow with the economy u kinda gotta budget yourself so trust me papo you aint the only one but in due time its better to slowly build somethin right then rush it to fall apart on you later :biggrin: so were doin the right thing keep ya head up homie


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Grumpy andas perdido! How u doin?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 11:47 AM~15310995
> *or when it freezes shutsoff then restarts itself  :angry:
> *



I fucking hate this LX 2009.
Always fucking freezing.
I should have stayed with a Sidekick 08. 

Every time I flip the screen open this piece of shit freezes.


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2009, 12:16 PM~15311199
> *I fucking hate this LX 2009.
> Always fucking freezing.
> I should have stayed with a Sidekick 08.
> ...


 :angry: :werd: :yessad: :rant: mierda tmobile


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 09:06 AM~15311137
> *wheres it heading off too
> *


Texas


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2009, 09:16 AM~15311199
> *I fucking hate this LX 2009.
> Always fucking freezing.
> I should have stayed with a Sidekick 08.
> ...


Yea but the sidekick o8 sucks 2.. I guess its just all sidekicks period.. 

When u had ur sidekick 08 did the battery die fast or it actually lasted?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 12:31 PM~15311311
> *Yea but the sidekick o8 sucks 2.. I guess its just all sidekicks period..
> 
> When u had ur sidekick 08 did the battery die fast or it actually lasted?
> *



Toward the end it started to die fast.
I gave my sister my battery to give to you because she told me you needed it.


But I never had any problems with the 08 as far as the phone went.
The battery started to act up like a week before I got the LX 09.


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 12:31 PM~15311311
> *Yea but the sidekick o8 sucks 2.. I guess its just all sidekicks period..
> 
> When u had ur sidekick 08 did the battery die fast or it actually lasted?
> *


my battery just started fukin up after it kept freezing n shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the backlight on the screen of the 08 started to go out whenever it wanted. 
I then punched the screen and it broke.
That's why I got the piece of shit I have now. 

But the 08 acted up about a year after I bought it.
This piece of shit is acting up and it's been like a month since I've had it.


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2009, 12:42 PM~15311400
> *Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the backlight on the screen of the 08 started to go out whenever it wanted.
> I then punched the screen and it broke.
> That's why I got the piece of shit I have now.
> ...


  :nono: temper


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

15 INCH CVR IN DA BOX NEW $100 786 378 3124


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2009, 09:42 AM~15311400
> *Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the backlight on the screen of the 08 started to go out whenever it wanted.
> I then punched the screen and it broke.
> That's why I got the piece of shit I have now.
> ...


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! UUUmmm I tHINk YALL nEEd MeTRo'S!!!! LOL


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 9 2009, 09:49 AM~15311473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REGaLaMELooooo.....Y YA... DAm U sUPPOSED 2 b STR8 pIMPiN FAM.... LoL...


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2009, 09:33 AM~15311330
> *Toward the end it started to die fast.
> I gave my sister my battery to give to you because she told me you needed it.
> But I never had any problems with the 08 as far as the phone went.
> ...


Yea that's why I ask cuz the battery is startin 2 do the same shit as my old but not as bad. My old battry got 2 the point that I would literally have 2 keep my phone 2 a harger 24/7 like if it was on fuckin life support nd shit.. The one u gave just started like makin my phone fade off with just like 2bars left.. Which means its gonna end up doin the same shit as my old battery..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 09:48 AM~15311461
> *  :nono: temper
> *


Lol actually erics pretty laid back so if this happened then its most likely becuz the phone really really pissed him off.. Other then that he's pretty str8..


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 01:01 PM~15311574
> *Lol actually erics pretty laid back so if this happened then its most likely becuz the phone really really pissed him off.. Other then that he's pretty str8..
> *


ok ill let it slide lol


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

PnKsOk BanDit, Str8PiMpInReBeka<FiF  :biggrin: , Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, impalamike63, ROLLIN LUXURY


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 10:03 AM~15311592
> *ok ill let it slide lol
> *


Lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 10:05 AM~15311606
> *PnKsOk BanDit, Str8PiMpInReBeka<FiF    :biggrin: , Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, impalamike63, ROLLIN LUXURY
> *


Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!! Wts Good my FrienD??


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 9 2009, 01:10 PM~15311646
> *Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!! Wts Good my FrienD??
> *


nada chillin at my chop with my lil nena just puttin together a bike for her y tu


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

real all gold daytons 4sale with BRAND NEW tires (never been on the road) 
*just rims and tires. NO adaptors or knockoffs*
$1200 o.b.o. (buyer pays shipping)


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Broooooo itmobile is pissing me the fuck off! Uggh im already gettin 2 the point that imma do an eric nd break the fuckin phone :angry: :rant:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 9 2009, 11:47 AM~15312351
> *real all gold daytons 4sale with BRAND NEW tires (never been on the road)
> just rims and tires. NO adaptors or knockoffs
> $1200 o.b.o. (buyer pays shipping)
> ...


shit the way things are for that price braw i dont know but good luck on the sale. Errbody trying to sale something errbody in need of money, de pinga la cosa


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Psycho wuts good? :wave:


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 02:49 PM~15312373
> *Broooooo itmobile is pissing me the fuck off! Uggh im already gettin 2 the point that imma do an eric nd break the fuckin phone :angry: :rant:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

*LeXxTaCy*, 1SIKLAC, *Str8PiMpInReBeka*, KING LINCOLN, ROLLOUT12183
:wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

[2] 15 kicker cvrs in a sealed box 09 models
[3] audiobahn amps ...2 a8000t for subs---1 a4000t for mids and highs
[2] 2 farad digital caps
[1] optima red top battery

all for 400 or best offer everything is like new condition see for yourself,took it out my daily and its taking up space 

do the math this is a giveaway wont fit in my new daily so its gotta go 

pm if interested









make me an offer


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 03:58 PM~15312850
> *LeXxTaCy, 1SIKLAC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, KING LINCOLN, ROLLOUT12183
> :wave:
> *


HELLO THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2009, 04:13 PM~15312972
> *[2] 15 kicker cvrs in a sealed box 09 models
> [3] audiobahn amps ...2 a8000t for subs---1 a4000t for mids and highs
> [2] 2 farad digital caps
> ...


WOULD JUMP ON IT...BUT ALL I NEED IS THE 15'S....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

what a friday,kush on deck, boats ready for da weekend...yall be safe out there on da water or whatever yall get into....dalee


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2009, 04:13 PM~15312972
> *[2] 15 kicker cvrs in a sealed box 09 models
> [3] audiobahn amps ...2 a8000t for subs---1 a4000t for mids and highs
> [2] 2 farad digital caps
> ...


thats a deal the amps alone are worth more then what ur askin for the whole thing good luck on the sale :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 9 2009, 04:14 PM~15312978
> *WOULD JUMP ON IT...BUT ALL I NEED IS THE 15'S....
> *


we can do that...not a problem lmk


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2009, 04:17 PM~15313002
> *we can do that...not a problem lmk
> *


how much?!? :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 9 2009, 04:23 PM~15313049
> *how much?!?  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2009, 01:13 PM~15312972
> *[2] 15 kicker cvrs in a sealed box 09 models
> [3] audiobahn amps ...2 a8000t for subs---1 a4000t for mids and highs
> [2] 2 farad digital caps
> ...



Daaam U stIll havEnt soLd dhat!!! DaaaaM Eso esTa reGalaDOOOOOOO!!!!

AND I WANT ITTTTTT ALL!!!!! lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 12:55 PM~15312829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 9 2009, 12:58 PM~15312850
> *LeXxTaCy, 1SIKLAC, Str8PiMpInReBeka, KING LINCOLN, ROLLOUT12183
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Oct 9 2009, 04:33 PM~15313122
> *Daaam U stIll havEnt soLd dhat!!! DaaaaM Eso esTa reGalaDOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> AND I WANT ITTTTTT ALL!!!!! lol
> *


i put them on craigslist and all i get are dumbfuks that aint bout shit,i guess no hay billete en la calle..i know for da price it shouldnt last but i dont know what to tell u...lol..

i aint really in a rush to sell so if u interested lmk :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2009, 04:27 PM~15313082
> *pm sent
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 9 2009, 04:50 PM~15313274
> *:thumbsup:
> *


its full :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2009, 04:51 PM~15313285
> *its full  :0
> *


MY BAD...HAD 2 DELETE A MSG TO MAKE ROOM 4 URS...LOL


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15313315
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MY BAD...HAD 2 DELETE A MSG TO MAKE ROOM 4 URS...LOL
> *


damn girl u popular as fuk :biggrin: esta acabando


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

still for sale got back from working inda bahamas.....$2700 AC RUNS N LOOKS REALLY GOOD PM ME?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2009, 04:56 PM~15313330
> *damn girl u popular as fuk  :biggrin: esta acabando
> *


LOL...NA, NOT AT ALL...


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY HAS AN INTAKE MANIFOLD FOR A LINC 98-01 HIT ME UP... 3058367305 Q!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 9 2009, 05:02 PM~15313383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i go see it at


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I phone pimpin allll. Day every day


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 9 2009, 06:52 PM~15314209
> *where can i go see it at
> *


U CAN COME C IT TOMOROW IF U WANT IM IN SOUTHWEST 8ST AND 67 AVE


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 9 2009, 04:06 PM~15314326
> *I phone pimpin allll. Day every day
> *


yes sir the best $200 i ever spent


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Id b lost with out it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly call me


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 02:49 PM~15312373
> *Broooooo itmobile is pissing me the fuck off! Uggh im already gettin 2 the point that imma do an eric nd break the fuckin phone :angry: :rant:
> *



I fucking lost all my contacts AGAIN.
You know how annoying it is to finally start getting peoples numbers back and saving them.
I was at like 32 contacts...lol
And I lost them all over again.


I really need an AT&T. ASAP.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone have an outboard motor.
15hp - 30hp
Will trade for paint work. 


Fucking kandy paint job for a 4 stroke 20-25 Merc.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 9 2009, 02:02 PM~15313383
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i wish ........ :banghead: :banghead: .......


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Some pre pics of the Vegas Supershow


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Oct 10 2009, 12:32 AM~15316622
> *Some pre pics of the Vegas Supershow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15315824
> *COMING SOON  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/7830/flyer2c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

hit me up for some tats


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 9 2009, 11:05 PM~15317491
> *hit me up for some tats
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

the regatta got this shit dead as fuck...

yall that went better post pix !!!


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 10 2009, 01:13 PM~15319488
> *the regatta got this shit dead as fuck...
> 
> yall that went better post pix !!!
> *


confirmed


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

dam talk about dead..no joke..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn were everyone at.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN EVERYONE IN LAS VEGAS OR WHAT????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who rideing to carolmart


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Everyone is either in HHN, Regatta, or Vegas.....lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 11 2009, 06:18 PM~15325523
> *Everyone is either in HHN, Regatta, or Vegas.....lol
> *


maybe :biggrin:.....whats good with you dowg


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 11 2009, 06:19 PM~15325531
> *maybe :biggrin:.....whats good with you dowg
> *



Shit.

Trying to get some work done but I cant because someone's stalling, and it's not me for a change... lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 11 2009, 06:26 PM~15325558
> *Shit.
> 
> Trying to get some work done but I cant because someone's stalling, and it's not me for a change... lol
> *


  Geting tham cars ready for next year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlyfe316 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 9 2009, 12:34 PM~15312683
> *Psycho wuts good? :wave:
> *


que bola mama aqui tranquilito you know how it is


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 11 2009, 05:33 PM~15326316
> *que bola mama aqui tranquilito you know how it is
> *


Pipo u wrote back 2 me 2 days late lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 11 2009, 05:46 PM~15326434
> *Pipo u wrote back 2 me 2 days late lol
> *


i know lol my bad i never log off from this shit so it looks like im on it i just saw it today my bad mama lol but i still replied back


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

WAT GOOD PSYCHO...HOWS EVERYTHN UP THERE GOTN BETER OR WAT :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 11 2009, 03:26 PM~15325558
> *Shit.
> 
> Trying to get some work done but I cant because someone's stalling, and it's not me for a change... lol
> *


lol.... that ref has to get on it.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 11 2009, 06:58 PM~15327139
> *WAT GOOD PSYCHO...HOWS EVERYTHN UP THERE GOTN BETER OR WAT :biggrin:
> *


errthing good for now dogg still trying to figure out things over here about what we talked about but not trying to stress to much you know how it is fool. Que bola hows errthing with you down there


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI HOW WE DOING??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 12 2009, 12:36 AM~15328849
> *WATS UP MIAMI HOW WE DOING??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

this shit dead ass fuck today


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wats crakin ma ***** hows everything


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

miami wats good


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hellluuuuurr, everyone


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 11 2009, 10:48 PM~15327773
> *errthing good for now dogg still trying to figure out things over here about what we talked about but not trying to stress to much you know how it is fool. Que bola hows errthing with you down there
> *


EVERYTHING KOOL *****, TRYN TO SELL THE LAC $2700 BUT PPL BSHITN U KNOW HW DAT GOES.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 10:15 AM~15330361
> *hellluuuuurr, everyone
> *


goodmorning


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Goodmorning layitlowers :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 12 2009, 10:22 AM~15330390
> *Goodmorning layitlowers :biggrin:
> *


how was da regatta????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 12 2009, 10:22 AM~15330390
> *Goodmorning layitlowers :biggrin:
> *


MIKEY! WHAT'S UP!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 12 2009, 10:18 AM~15330371
> *goodmorning
> *


MORNING! HOW WAS UR WEEKEND???


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 12 2009, 07:24 AM~15330404
> *how was da regatta????
> *


Off the chain!!! Next year will be even better!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 10:38 AM~15330458
> *MORNING! HOW WAS UR WEEKEND???
> *


ok working on da car y tu


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 07:37 AM~15330454
> *MIKEY! WHAT'S UP!
> *


Wwhhaattss goooodd?!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 12 2009, 10:38 AM~15330459
> *Off the chain!!! Next year will be even better!!
> *


i hears da cops were being stupid


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 12 2009, 10:40 AM~15330469
> *ok working on da car y tu
> *


HERE AT WORK


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 12 2009, 10:40 AM~15330470
> *Wwhhaattss goooodd?!
> *


NADA,,...HERE AT WORK. I WASN'T ABLE TO GO TO THE REGATTA YEST CUZ I WAS HAVING WORK DONE TO THE BIG BODY. SHE'S GOING TO BE PAINTED TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up ppl.


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, COUPE DE BEAR
hi


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 12 2009, 11:02 AM~15330563
> *LeXxTaCy, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, COUPE DE BEAR
> hi
> *


HOLA! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

im boerd at home


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

my peoples wats poppin


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 12 2009, 11:13 AM~15330613
> *my peoples wats poppin
> *


QUE BOLA?! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

YO IM SELLING MY 14IN SPOKES OF THE CADY THEY CENTER WHITE BUT PAINT CAN BE REMOVED EASILY NOT RUSTED WITH TIRES $300.... UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS N 2PRONG SPINNERS PM ME OR [email protected]


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 08:17 AM~15330636
> *QUE BOLA?!  :biggrin:
> *


chilling taking a 15min break from helping my aunt move to down south


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

WHAT'S POPPIN'!? THIS SHIT IS DEAD... GUESS IT'S CUZ EVERY1 IS OFF FROM WORK 2DAY ...LOL!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Heyy every1 :wave:

Rebeka says: HeLLLLuuuuRr

Lol


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 12 2009, 11:22 AM~15330658
> *chilling taking a 15min break from helping my aunt move to down south
> *


BORN TO DIE WATS GOOD ***** LONG TIME...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 12 2009, 11:27 AM~15330688
> *Heyy every1 :wave:
> 
> Rebeka says: HeLLLLuuuuRr
> ...


TELL HER TO GO TO THE LIBRARY OR SUMTHING SO SHE CAN JUMP ON A PC N GET ON HER LAYITLOW ACCT!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 12 2009, 08:27 AM~15330689
> *BORN TO DIE WATS GOOD ***** LONG TIME...
> *


wats poppin ma ***** hows everything cuz yea i know foo i been chilling viben u know en la luchita wats up with u


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 12 2009, 08:27 AM~15330688
> *Heyy every1 :wave:
> 
> Rebeka says: HeLLLLuuuuRr
> ...


dile a la novelera i said wat they dew :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 12 2009, 11:43 AM~15330785
> *wats poppin ma ***** hows everything cuz yea i know foo i been chilling viben u know en la luchita wats up with u
> *


CHILLIN FOOL JUST CAME BACK FROM WORKING IN THE BAHAMAS 16 DAYS GOTA MK DAT MNY :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 08:59 AM~15330551
> *NADA,,...HERE AT WORK. I WASN'T ABLE TO GO TO THE REGATTA YEST CUZ I WAS HAVING WORK DONE TO THE BIG BODY. SHE'S GOING TO BE PAINTED TODAY :biggrin:
> *


and what color you painting your ride and the name of the shop thats doing it


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:wave: HECTOR


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 12 2009, 11:58 AM~15330860
> *and what color you painting your ride and the name of the shop thats doing it
> *


WELL, FOR NOW, I AM JUST HAVING THE HOOD N TRUNK PAINTED...EVENTUALLY WHEN I HAVE SUM $ SAVED, I'LL HAVE THE WHOLE CAR RE-PAINTED... IT'S LIKE A BLACK CHERRY COLOR RIGHT NOW... N NOT BEING DONE AT A SHOP...LOL


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 09:58 AM~15330865
> *:wave: HECTOR
> *


ok i no i have to keep my lips close i feel you :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 10:01 AM~15330889
> *WELL, FOR NOW, I AM JUST HAVING THE HOOD N TRUNK PAINTED...EVENTUALLY WHEN I HAVE SUM $ SAVED, I'LL HAVE THE WHOLE CAR RE-PAINTED... IT'S LIKE A BLACK CHERRY COLOR RIGHT NOW... N NOT BEING DONE AT A SHOP...LOL
> *


i am starting to sale wire wheels good price if you need let me anytime  
gold, crome,color,spokes


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 12 2009, 12:04 PM~15330911
> *i am starting to sale wire wheels good price if you need let me anytime
> gold, crome,color,spokes
> *


LOOKING FOR SOME 14" GOLD CENTER WIRE RIMS..... HAVE ANY?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 10:07 AM~15330930
> *LOOKING FOR SOME 14" GOLD CENTER WIRE RIMS..... HAVE ANY?
> *


going to fine out for you give me 2days


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 08:29 AM~15330693
> *TELL HER TO GO TO THE LIBRARY OR SUMTHING SO SHE CAN JUMP ON A PC N GET ON HER LAYITLOW ACCT!
> *


Naw we on our wayyy 2 la ......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 12 2009, 08:38 AM~15330744
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ  hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi
> *


Wuts up angel... where's mrs. Grumpyy?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wuts poppin pplz?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 12 2009, 12:38 PM~15331162
> *Naw we on our wayyy 2 la...
> *


lucky bitches!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 12 2009, 12:40 PM~15331175
> *Wuts up angel... where's mrs. Grumpyy?
> *


shes good at work


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Polk county this weeekend


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 12 2009, 10:03 AM~15331373
> *Polk county this weeekend
> *


fo sho


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Awww lord we finaa. Show dem ****** how we do in miami


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

polk county dis weekend


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Grumpy did you get my pm?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 12 2009, 01:18 PM~15331499
> *Grumpy did you get my pm?
> *


YES SIR I GOT U ON DAT


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

for sale $400 i bought it and never used it has been sitting in my house


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 12 2009, 01:38 PM~15331694
> *for sale $400 i bought it and never used it has been sitting in my house
> 
> 
> ...


American Hydraulics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Looking for a stock center cap for a 97 town car executive, someone has to have one laying around, pm me need one asap


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 12 2009, 01:03 PM~15331373
> *Polk county this weeekend
> *


i wanna go...let's c if i can swing thru..


----------



## chichili (Oct 7, 2009)

great pics! I'll look for the mine !


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 12 2009, 11:36 AM~15332193
> *Looking for a stock center cap for a 97 town car executive, someone has to have one laying around, pm me need one asap
> *


which style rim do you have??? i can get oem parts at an excellent price..let me know


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

sooooo......


:biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

THIS SHIT DEAD TODAY


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 12:00 PM~15332377
> *sooooo......
> :biggrin:
> *


  :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

cutlassrhyderjd i see lurkin fool


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 12 2009, 03:57 PM~15332839
> *cutlassrhyderjd i see lurkin fool
> *


WATS UP *****...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any body got pix of da regataaaaa


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Flacoooooooo wuzupppp. I heard u spoted me.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowriderjuego305. Wuz friend


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 12 2009, 02:21 PM~15333010
> *Flacoooooooo wuzupppp. I heard u spoted me.
> *


YEA I SEEN U AT THE REST STOP . WHATS THE DEAL .


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 12 2009, 01:14 PM~15332948
> *    :wave:
> *


Angel TRACK 52....................................
:barf: :barf: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 12 2009, 01:20 PM~15333001
> *Any body got pix of da regataaaaa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 10:07 AM~15330930
> *LOOKING FOR SOME 14" GOLD CENTER WIRE RIMS..... HAVE ANY?
> *


14x7 rev center gold any atp and spinner 525.00 +shipping 100.00
no tax 1 week order let me no


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 12 2009, 03:49 PM~15333274
> *:thumbsup:
> *


post em ho shoulda envited my ass wit you!

still never been :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 12 2009, 01:38 PM~15331694
> *for sale $400 i bought it and never used it has been sitting in my house
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FLACO HIT ME UP DOWG


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 12 2009, 06:17 PM~15335003
> *FLACO HIT ME UP DOWG
> *


CALL ME 2 THE SHOP MY CELL IS DEAD


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 12 2009, 03:20 PM~15333001
> *Any body got pix of da regataaaaa
> *


got alot but ain't going to post them up here. Was out there on my 32 avanti


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 12 2009, 07:28 PM~15335093
> *got alot but ain't going to post them up here. Was out there on my 32 avanti
> *


 :0 post em *****!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

last night....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4SALE KANDY ORIENTAL BLUE 13s RIMS AND TIRES ONLY NO ADAPTERS AND NO KNOCKOFFS...THEY HAVE SOME SURFACE RUST BUT CAN BE REMOVED WITH A BRILLO PAD...ASKING $200 OR BEST OFEER.......PM ME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 12 2009, 08:21 PM~15335034
> *CALL ME 2 THE SHOP MY CELL IS DEAD
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*GRANT STEERING WHEEL KANDY MAGENTA WITH FLAKES $80 OR BEST OFFER...PM ME*


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

*UPDATE: for all the people attending the <span style=\'color:blue\'>car club party at club 301 this friday nite when you get to the club tell them at the door your there for the car club party. they will give you a different color wristband. if you guyz wanna bring your car club banner to hang up for that night i will see if we can put them up. any other info you guyz need let me know  ....oh yeah get there early to kill the keg....it opens at 10pm</span>*


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 12 2009, 02:47 PM~15332295
> *i wanna go...let's c if i can swing thru..
> *


good looking out lex thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC+Oct 12 2009, 04:38 PM~15334638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since when did avanti make a 32'?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20+Oct 12 2009, 11:36 AM~15332193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 64SSVERT, jit, Saltlife305, japSW20,*RoLLiN ShReK
*
WhAt they do.....dowg last night some black dude pulld up in a 63(maybe a 64)wagon on billet wheels juiced....I dident take any pics cuz I dident feel like walking all the way were he parkd it....It lays nice & that shit has a nasty lockup


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning my lay it lower buddiez :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 13 2009, 05:30 AM~15339998
> *Good morning my lay it lower buddiez :wave: :biggrin:
> *


Wow. Wat a sellllllllllllll out


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 12 2009, 10:20 PM~15336186
> *good looking out lex thanks :biggrin:
> *


NO PROB...THANK U! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 13 2009, 06:01 AM~15340061
> *Wow.  Wat a sellllllllllllll out
> *


Omg comin 4rm the guy who was harrassing me yesterday in the morning becuz he wanted 2 make sure I was goin 2 tb at nite when in the end YOU Soldout... cuz that's wut sellouts do.. Robert is the king of sellouts lol.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyyyyyy wayz. Wuz up layitlowers


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 12 2009, 10:01 PM~15336646
> *next year  :biggrin:
> since when did avanti make a 32'?
> *


they didn't I typed it wrong.. It's a 33. Let me see your boat


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowriderjuego3o5. U ready 4 diz weekend


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 13 2009, 07:15 AM~15340347
> *they didn't I typed it wrong.. It's a 33. Let me see your boat
> *


No pics till it's done, where you the one with the Cuban flags ontheoutriggers?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So robert cuentanos como fue tu viaje a HHN?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Goodmorning my fellow layitlowers...hit me up for all your LOWRIDER NEEDS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

whats new in miami...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 13 2009, 07:51 AM~15340523
> *So robert cuentanos como fue tu viaje a HHN?
> *


Eso es tremenda mierda.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 13 2009, 07:56 AM~15340552
> *Goodmorning my fellow layitlowers...hit me up for all your LOWRIDER NEEDS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Wild guesss. Ur workin at the shop?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Dolphins > Jetz


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 13 2009, 08:04 AM~15340630
> *Wild guesss.  Ur workin at the shop?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 13 2009, 09:34 AM~15340437
> *No pics till it's done, where you the one with the Cuban flags ontheoutriggers?
> *


Nah i'll post piks later when I get home


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 13 2009, 08:16 AM~15340723
> *Nah i'll post piks later when I get home
> *


Bad ass boat, my boy has a 33 with trple yamis, illpost a pic in a bit


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats good miami few more days till polk county...........


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 13 2009, 08:24 AM~15340793
> *wats good miami few more days till polk county...........
> *


yes sir,we will be out there....you got everything on your car ready?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 13 2009, 08:24 AM~15340793
> *wats good miami few more days till polk county...........
> *


U ready


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 13 2009, 10:23 AM~15340774
> *Bad ass boat, my boy has a 33 with trple yamis, illpost a pic in a bit
> *


mine has triple mercs


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 13 2009, 08:23 AM~15340774
> *Bad ass boat, my boy has a 33 with trple yamis, illpost a pic in a bit
> *


i was out there in my formula i was pretty much about 100 feet away from that boat with the cuban flag on the outriggers you are talking about


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welll i was out der en un chapinn with a 6hp. Electric motor and 6 batterys


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Dam so most people on here hit the water, the layitlow islita crew :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

ANY1 KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A HOUSE GRILLE FOR A '95 FLEETWOOD?!?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 13 2009, 09:37 AM~15341344
> *ANY1 KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A HOUSE GRILLE FOR A '95 FLEETWOOD?!?
> *


Seems like u goin all out on da lac


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 13 2009, 12:53 PM~15341505
> *Seems like u goin all out on da lac
> *


u'd be surprised how much work has been put in2 that car in only 2 wks...
I already have a name for her, too... Some don't like it, but i like it....soooo, that's all that counts  :biggrin: her name remains a mystery, tho...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 13 2009, 09:57 AM~15341542
> *u'd be surprised how much work has been put in2 that car in only 2 wks...
> I already have a name for her, too... Some don't like it, but i like it....soooo, that's all that counts   :biggrin: her name remains a mystery, tho...
> *


Prettttty koooool.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 13 2009, 01:16 PM~15341764
> *Prettttty koooool.
> *


yup


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got a samsung palm phone for sale 40 bucks like new. Its a sprint phone it has da charger and all


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

for sale $400 i bought it and never used it has been sitting in my house


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 13 2009, 01:28 PM~15341874
> *for sale $400 i bought it and never used it has been sitting in my house
> 
> 
> ...


250 picked up :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 12 2009, 01:22 PM~15333022
> *Lowriderjuego305. Wuz friend
> *



polk county papa get ready


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 13 2009, 08:46 AM~15340931
> *Welll i was out der en un chapinn with a 6hp. Electric motor and 6 batterys
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 10:35 AM~15341952
> *250 picked up  :biggrin:
> *


lol i payed 400 and not even as much put in a car...i know u can make me a better deal


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

i needa buy a truck or suv .. any1 kno of any for sale hit me up ;]


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toxiic princess_@Oct 13 2009, 11:06 AM~15342309
> *i needa buy a truck or suv .. any1 kno of any for sale hit me up ;]
> *


Que ganas de cagar mi entro


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 13 2009, 11:16 AM~15342421
> *Que ganas de cagar mi entro
> *


 my vomiting and morning sickness had gone away till today wen i saw ur pik..


----------



## toxiic princess (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 13 2009, 11:16 AM~15342421
> *Que ganas de cagar mi entro
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5URLq0_1fos&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5URLq0_1fos&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I posted up some pics from vegas in my thread. Check em out!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 13 2009, 10:55 AM~15341008
> *Dam so most people on here hit the water, the layitlow islita crew :biggrin:
> *


reason why i havent finished my regal. im about to sell that shit. my boat is worth way more money then half these cars


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anybody have renforced cadillac A ARMS GET AT ME 786 378 3124


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 13 2009, 06:23 PM~15345229
> *reason why i havent finished my regal. im about to sell that shit. my boat is worth way more money then half these cars
> 
> 
> ...



The story of my life. :cheesy:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 13 2009, 11:24 AM~15340793
> *wats good miami few more days till polk county...........
> *


its gona be nice out there.....i hope we beat them chikos up there....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 13 2009, 07:32 PM~15348070
> *its gona be nice out there.....i hope we beat them chikos up there....
> *


"hope"??????


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

fuk polk county miami do what yall gotta do i would love to see the looks on their faces when yall pull up


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Buenos dias! :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 13 2009, 03:23 PM~15345229
> *reason why i havent finished my regal. im about to sell that shit. my boat is worth way more money then half these cars
> 
> 
> ...


X2 need to get a top on that boat, looks like a Cuban runner with out one :biggrin:
my boy is switching out his top if your looking for one


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I Say All The Miami ppl Meet up in a parking lot a block before and everyone from miami ride in at the same time and bust they ass up lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 13 2009, 01:52 PM~15342151
> *lol i payed 400 and not even as much put in a car...i know u can make me a better deal
> *


300 with a new unwrapped Jolly Rancher, Cherry flavor. :0


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 13 2009, 09:57 AM~15341542
> *u'd be surprised how much work has been put in2 that car in only 2 wks...
> I already have a name for her, too... Some don't like it, but i like it....soooo, that's all that counts   :biggrin: her name remains a mystery, tho...
> *


you had the car for two weeks but, really it has been work on for 4 days only........   :nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 09:42 AM~15351852
> *you had the car for two weeks but, really it has been work on for 4 days only........     :nicoderm:
> *


and i appreciate all the help... ur a wonderful guy, gordo... mwa!!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 14 2009, 06:02 AM~15351717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


much better niceeeeeeeee... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 06:46 AM~15351866
> *and i appreciate all the help... ur a wonderful guy, gordo... mwa!!!
> *


take is easy......


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

WHUZ GOOD CUTLASS RYDER ?????


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

NEED TO SELL TODAY LEAST ILL TAKE $2600 GOOD CLEAN RUNNING CAR HIDS AC PAINT N TOP GOOD CONDITIONS...BLUE LEATHER INT...CON HAS RIP ON DRIVER CADY SIGN AND MISSING 90 BK BUMPER KIT...786-586 5704 OR PM


























NEED GONE TODAY


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 09:48 AM~15351878
> *take is easy......
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: 



 :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

lady d..... que bola, mami?!?


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 14 2009, 06:49 AM~15351883
> *NEED TO SELL TODAY  LEAST ILL TAKE $2600 GOOD CLEAN RUNNING CAR  HIDS AC PAINT N TOP GOOD CONDITIONS...BLUE LEATHER INT...CON HAS RIP ON DRIVER CADY SIGN AND MISSING 90 BK BUMPER KIT...786-586 5704 OR PM
> 
> 
> ...



de pinga i cant belive n0-1 has bought that car yet.........


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 14 2009, 06:02 AM~15351717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like dat


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 14 2009, 09:51 AM~15351888
> *de pinga i cant belive n0-1 has bought that car yet.........
> *


PPL WANT SHIT FREE N DAT CAR IS REALLY CLEAN N ITS NOT TO GIVE AWAY EITHER.... :biggrin: 

BITCH U SHOULDVE BOUGHT IT


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

im ganna try when i get back from orlando. ***** on the dry dock is 27 daysssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 14 2009, 10:01 AM~15351940
> *im ganna try when i get back from orlando. ***** on the dry dock is 27 daysssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



BITCH ITL BE GONE BY THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 14 2009, 07:03 AM~15351949
> *BITCH ITL BE GONE BY THEN :biggrin:
> *



u better hope it will be !!!! but shyt for that price it should have been


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 14 2009, 10:07 AM~15351975
> *u better hope it will be !!!! but shyt for that price it should have been
> *


WAT U DOIN IN ORLANDO...


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 14 2009, 07:20 AM~15352076
> *WAT U DOIN IN ORLANDO...
> *



nothin just a lil get away .......


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15347664
> *The story of my life.  :cheesy:
> *


can i see ur boat


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 14 2009, 07:23 AM~15351610
> *X2 need to get a top on that boat, looks like a Cuban runner with out one :biggrin:
> my boy is switching out his top if your looking for one
> *


it has a top post piks later


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 14 2009, 09:49 AM~15351883
> *NEED TO SELL TODAY  LEAST ILL TAKE $2600 GOOD CLEAN RUNNING CAR  HIDS AC PAINT N TOP GOOD CONDITIONS...BLUE LEATHER INT...CON HAS RIP ON DRIVER CADY SIGN AND MISSING 90 BK BUMPER KIT...786-586 5704 OR PM
> 
> 
> ...


Hit up Hoppin91lac he wants it.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 10:06 AM~15352398
> *Hit up Hoppin91lac he wants it.
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 14 2009, 11:09 AM~15352422
> *x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 10:15 AM~15352489
> *:uh:
> *


sup


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

AJ SOMTHING FOR YO ASS


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 11:06 AM~15352398
> *Hit up Hoppin91lac he wants it.
> *


TELL 91LAC TO HIT ME UP 786586 5704....THANKS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003,* Low_Ski_13, MR.GRUMPY, 95rangeron14z, ROLLIN TITO, Lowridergame305* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up Dre? hows the fam? 

you fix that misprint, hahah...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 14 2009, 08:37 AM~15352638
> *INKSTINCT003, Low_Ski_13, MR.GRUMPY, 95rangeron14z, ROLLIN TITO, Lowridergame305 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup dawgy i beeped at ya'll yesturday.


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 14 2009, 11:37 AM~15352638
> *INKSTINCT003, Low_Ski_13, MR.GRUMPY, 95rangeron14z, ROLLIN TITO, Lowridergame305 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats good homie


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

Low_Ski_13
whats up


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 14 2009, 09:37 AM~15352638
> *INKSTINCT003, Low_Ski_13, MR.GRUMPY, 95rangeron14z, ROLLIN TITO, Lowridergame305 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie do not give up on that bomb? when you have time join chevybombs.com you see alot of shit and idea for your ride dale homie?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

IIMPALAA, LAZY305, viejitos miami, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Cadillac_Fleetwood, monte24
polk county dis weekend


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 06:50 AM~15351886
> *lady d..... que bola, mami?!?
> *


Hey ma! How's the lac holdin up? I say u bring her 2 the hangout 2nite!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 06:50 AM~15351886
> *lady d..... que bola, mami?!?
> *


Hey ma! How's the lac holdin up? I say u bring her 2 the hangout 2nite!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 13 2009, 08:32 PM~15348070
> *its gona be nice out there.....i hope we beat them chikos up there....
> *


i have not heard anything bout this where is this gunna be???


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 14 2009, 10:03 AM~15352814
> *IIMPALAA, LAZY305, viejitos miami, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Cadillac_Fleetwood, monte24
> polk county dis weekend
> *


wish i can go fool but i cant still working on the cars whos going tho


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 14 2009, 09:03 AM~15352814
> *IIMPALAA, LAZY305, viejitos miami, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Cadillac_Fleetwood, monte24
> polk county dis weekend
> *


I wanna go but brian can't go


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shyt i cant wait to go up der


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 12:04 PM~15352826
> *Hey ma! How's the lac holdin up? I say u bring her 2 the hangout 2nite!
> *


i might do that! oye, n there's no hate anymore... fuk beef! it's all love! that shit is dead n gone


TODAY IS A GOOD DAY!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 10:30 AM~15353043
> *i might do that! oye, n there's no hate anymore... fuk beef! it's all love! that shit is dead n gone
> TODAY IS A GOOD DAY!
> *


any pics of the Lac lexx or thats a mystery to :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

whats going on ppl!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 09:30 AM~15353043
> *i might do that! oye, n there's no hate anymore... fuk beef! it's all love! that shit is dead n gone
> TODAY IS A GOOD DAY!
> *


Ok.... im a lil lost now so u gotta update me on this lol.. Send me an im on yahoo..


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow, what a trip! But always good to be back in the MIA i'll post some highlights from the show later? 

Lexxtacy, I thought you were comming?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 09:30 AM~15353043
> *i might do that! oye, n there's no hate anymore... fuk beef! it's all love! that shit is dead n gone
> TODAY IS A GOOD DAY!
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE RENFORCED CADIDILLAC A ARMS GET AT ME 786 378 3124


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE extended 2 inch RENFORCED CADIDILLAC A ARMS GET AT ME 786 378 3124


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2009, 12:41 PM~15353135
> *any pics of the Lac lexx or thats a mystery to  :biggrin:
> *


lol...... it's not complete.... but i will take pix 2nite


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 14 2009, 01:01 PM~15353333
> *Wow, what a trip! But always good to be back in the MIA i'll post some highlights from the show later?
> 
> Lexxtacy, I thought you were comming?
> *


no dinero


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 01:10 PM~15353415
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 10:10 AM~15353415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look its me on the left lol...

Rebeka next 2 me..

Alexandra with the red hair..

Alexis with the purple hair lol

:biggrin:

No but seriously rebeka looks like the blonde 1 lol..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 10:47 AM~15353764
> *Look its me on the left lol...
> 
> Rebeka next 2 me..
> ...



must be nice to be updated......


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 01:47 PM~15353764
> *Look its me on the left lol...
> 
> Rebeka next 2 me..
> ...


my bad...i didnt take a good look!!!! that was a boy! scratch that!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 10:52 AM~15353832
> *my bad...i didnt take a good look!!!! that was a boy! scratch that!
> *


Exactly guy that's wut I wuz just about 2 say lmao!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 01:51 PM~15353814
> *must be nice to be updated......
> *


lol....y cant we all just get along!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 10:51 AM~15353814
> *must be nice to be updated......
> *


Of course u know how chismosa we women are lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 01:10 PM~15353415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gordo...u the boy in the middle! that's cute! =)


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hey chulow!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Boreddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 02:07 PM~15354008
> *Boreddddddddddddddddddddddd
> *


yup...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

between myspace, layitlow, and hangouts theirs alot of chisme.......miss..


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 11:14 AM~15354086
> *between myspace, layitlow, and hangouts theirs alot of chisme.......miss..
> *


Ur absolutely right..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 11:12 AM~15354070
> *yup...
> *


Lexxxx whos da midddle one :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 11:16 AM~15354104
> *Lexxxx whos da midddle one :biggrin:
> *


me


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:16 AM~15354103
> *Ur absolutely right..
> *


The ring leader. :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 11:17 AM~15354117
> *me
> *


Before she edited it :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15354119
> *The ring leader.  :biggrin:
> *


Nd wuts that suppose 2 mean?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 02:17 PM~15354117
> *me
> *


what a handsome boy u r! 

ur a great guy, loco! thanx 4 ur help!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:20 AM~15354137
> *Nd wuts that suppose 2 mean?
> *


Im eatin shy with uuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Cojone :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 14 2009, 08:37 AM~15352638
> *INKSTINCT003, Low_Ski_13, MR.GRUMPY, 95rangeron14z, ROLLIN TITO, Lowridergame305 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




que bola i see u did a lil trade nice come up :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Robert I saw of u nd aileen at ur job at hhn.. Im pretty sure que u scared a lot of ppl con la cara feo que ya tienes + the paint over ur face.. 

:barf:

J/k :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:24 AM~15354192
> *Robert I saw of u nd aileen at ur job at hhn.. Im pretty sure que u scared a lot of ppl con la cara feo que ya tienes + the paint over ur face..
> 
> :barf:
> ...


Ha. Ha. Ha. Noooooooo


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

So wut time is this lil hangout startin 2nite? Some ppl say 9 some say 9:30 nd maybe even 10..


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 14 2009, 10:01 AM~15353333
> *Wow, what a trip! But always good to be back in the MIA i'll post some highlights from the show later?
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:27 AM~15354216
> *So wut time is this lil hangout startin 2nite? Some ppl say 9 some say 9:30 nd maybe even 10..
> *


Usssss. Ppl dat have jobs go at 930 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:27 AM~15354216
> *So wut time is this lil hangout startin 2nite? Some ppl say 9 some say 9:30 nd maybe even 10..
> *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 11:21 AM~15354154
> *what a handsome boy u r!
> 
> ur a great guy, loco! thanx 4 ur help!
> *


nope thank u...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 02:33 PM~15354257
> *nope thank u...
> *



ima get the aircraft paint remover 2day... i will take it after i leave the job... kool with u?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 02:27 PM~15354216
> *So wut time is this lil hangout startin 2nite? Some ppl say 9 some say 9:30 nd maybe even 10..
> *


ill go when i can might be around 1130 1200


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 14 2009, 02:38 PM~15354318
> *ill go when i can might be around 1130 1200
> *


damn son...that's late! by then, the cops would have kicked every1 the fuk out...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 02:39 PM~15354324
> *damn son...that's late! by then, the cops would have kicked every1 the fuk out...
> *


dats da tyme i can go sorry i didnt know i was dat special lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:38 AM~15354318
> *ill go when i can might be around 1130 1200
> *


Carlos alvarez wont aprove of dat


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Im hungry


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, BACK IN A CADILLAC, MR.GRUMPY, rollin-orange, Que la verga LOCO :wave: :wave: :cheesy: was goin on peoples


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 02:41 PM~15354344
> *Carlos alvarez wont aprove of dat
> *


i put it in da new budget i have a hearing on monday u wanna join me??


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 11:41 AM~15354344
> *Carlos alvarez wont aprove of dat
> *


Wut carlos alvarez don't know won't hurt him..


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 02:42 PM~15354355
> *Im hungry
> *


its called get food


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 14 2009, 02:40 PM~15354334
> *dats da tyme i can go sorry i didnt know i was dat special lol
> *


ur not!!! lol..jk... hey, r they lookn 4 my whip yet????


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

ccooommoooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:42 AM~15354355
> *Im hungry
> *


Ummmmm i dont think any body here cares


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 14 2009, 02:43 PM~15354360
> *monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, LeXxTaCy, BACK IN A CADILLAC, MR.GRUMPY, rollin-orange, Que la verga LOCO :wave:  :wave:  :cheesy: was goin on peoples
> *


hello friend! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 02:45 PM~15354389
> *ccooommoooo
> *


AMIGO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 11:45 AM~15354389
> *ccooommoooo
> *


U at da shop


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 02:45 PM~15354387
> *ur not!!! lol..jk... hey, r they lookn 4 my whip yet????
> *


i havent gotten it so i cant really tell u i have to make sum calls


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 14 2009, 02:47 PM~15354405
> *i havent gotten it so i cant really tell u i have to make sum calls
> *


those fukers are callin me 24/7! even at the job..... damn repo fukerzzz!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 11:47 AM~15354401
> *AMIGO!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 11:47 AM~15354404
> *U at da shop
> *


yes sir, why are you coming to finally hop that truck?!?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 02:49 PM~15354428
> *:h5:  :h5:  :wave:
> *


how r u? i came up with a name...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 11:51 AM~15354447
> *yes sir, why are you coming to finally hop that truck?!?!
> *


Mayb my friend mayb


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 02:53 PM~15354466
> *Mayb my friend mayb
> *


u juiced da truck


----------



## Informers nitemare (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 13 2009, 02:23 PM~15345229
> *reason why i havent finished my regal. im about to sell that shit. my boat is worth way more money then half these cars
> 
> 
> ...


stop posting pictures of your dads boat and saying its yours


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:53 AM~15354473
> *u juiced da truck
> *


Not yet. Iz da lac ready for polk


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 11:53 AM~15354463
> *how r u? i came up with a name...
> *


good good! pmme the name!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 11:53 AM~15354466
> *Mayb my friend mayb
> *


all you really need is a 2 pump black magic setup  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 11:57 AM~15354517
> *good good! pmme the name!!
> *


Thats top secret :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 11:59 AM~15354538
> *all you really need is a 2 pump black magic setup   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

since were getting kicked out constantly from these parking lots we should go talk to mr julio robaina and see if we can use the dodge dealerships parking lot for a hangout and if he doese then he gotz my vote for shure shit it be a nice lil spot there too and plenty of space


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 14 2009, 12:03 PM~15354598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



black magic hydraulics will have you riiitteeee


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 12:09 PM~15354672
> *black magic hydraulics will have you riiitteeee
> *



they jus dont kno mikey lol :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

Str8PiMpInReBeka :wave: my buddy


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

FOR SALE


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 14 2009, 12:05 PM~15354621
> *since were getting kicked out constantly from these parking lots we should go talk to mr julio robaina and see if we can use the dodge dealerships parking lot for a hangout and if he doese then he gotz my vote for shure shit it be a nice lil spot there too and plenty of space
> *


Ur have a point sir.. I have a person that's close 2 him that can do us the favor of asking for us..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 14 2009, 03:05 PM~15354621
> *since were getting kicked out constantly from these parking lots we should go talk to mr julio robaina and see if we can use the dodge dealerships parking lot for a hangout and if he doese then he gotz my vote for shure shit it be a nice lil spot there too and plenty of space
> *


lol...great strategy!!! ur a smart guy :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

im wondering any 1 here got sum old school pics if sum lacs on them 30 spokes with vouges or them 15s with vouges ?????


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 12:59 PM~15354538
> *all you really need is a 2 pump black magic setup   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS ALL THEY NEED   .


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 04:08 PM~15355239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..ur a clown....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 02:08 PM~15355239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 14 2009, 04:11 PM~15355269
> *LMFAO        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ur in trouble! 



:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 04:08 PM~15355239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

hi everybdy... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 02:14 PM~15355312
> *ur in trouble!
> :biggrin:
> *


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHAT DID I DO ???????


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

WHO'S RIDING IN THE FRONT SEAT OF THE LAC ????


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

SOUND OF REVENGE STRAIGHTPIMPIN LEX WATS GOOD YALL :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15355393
> *SOUND OF REVENGE STRAIGHTPIMPIN LEX WATS GOOD YALL :biggrin:
> *


HOW YA DOING?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 14 2009, 04:21 PM~15355367
> *MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHAT DID I DO ???????
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT! :biggrin: WE STILL FRIENDS!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

ONE TIME FOR MY BOY SALTLIFE305 TAKING A SHIT IN BAHAMAS...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 14 2009, 04:31 PM~15355470
> *ONE TIME FOR MY BOY SALTLIFE305 TAKING A SHIT IN BAHAMAS...
> 
> 
> ...


that's fukd up...lol


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 14 2009, 01:31 PM~15355470
> *ONE TIME FOR MY BOY SALTLIFE305 TAKING A SHIT IN BAHAMAS...
> 
> 
> ...



i shyt on all y'all !!!!!! hahahhahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 14 2009, 10:59 AM~15352340
> *can i see ur boat
> *


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

man those were the worst bathrooms .......  no built for anyone over 5ft lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 14 2009, 02:23 PM~15355393
> *SOUND OF REVENGE STRAIGHTPIMPIN LEX WATS GOOD YALL :biggrin:
> *


YEYA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT! WE STILL FRIENDS!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 14 2009, 04:34 PM~15355509
> *i shyt on all y'all !!!!!! hahahhahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


FUK DAT DATS Y I RATHER GO TO THE BATHROOM ONDA BOAT SO NBDY CAN CATCH U SLIPN IN THOSE BTHRMS... :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2009, 01:37 PM~15355543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 14 2009, 01:40 PM~15355599
> *DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT!  WE STILL FRIENDS!!!
> 
> 
> *











:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 14 2009, 04:52 PM~15355717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESPECIALLY U! :biggrin:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

im selling a 84 monte carlo t top needs paint an motor to be finshied wiring i want a 1000 for it or 700 wit no motor the motor is a 350 headers high rise intake eldebroke carb 700r4 tranny with shift kit and b n m pro shifter


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2009, 04:37 PM~15355543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had twin 115's on there but they didn't make it to dry land so they ended up getting shipped back.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo anybody going to that polk county show. Anybody from straightpimpin going?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

YO IM SELLING THE LAC SUPER CHEAP I GOTA CAR THEY SELLING ME AND THEY HOLDN IT FOR ME TODAY IM GIVING THE CADY AWAY $2400 GOTA BE TODAY CANT SELL IT ANY CHEAPER RUNS LOOKS AWESOME AC PIPES PAINT TOP ALL GOOD CARS CLEAN NEED GONE TODAY.... 786 586 5704 OR PM ME .....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 14 2009, 01:44 PM~15353730
> *no dinero
> *


Ay mama! :| 

Those damm tables and slot machines left me dry!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 14 2009, 05:53 PM~15356410
> *yo anybody going to that polk county show. Anybody from straightpimpin going?
> *



Ill be heading out there but SLAM FEST is also this weekend!

Dont know which one to do...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:53 PM~15357085
> *Ill be heading out there but SLAM FEST is also this weekend!
> 
> Dont know which one to do...
> *


saturday slam fest, saturday night party, sunday firme estilo show :biggrin: LONG WEEKEND


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 14 2009, 03:59 PM~15357153
> *saturday slam fest, saturday night party, sunday firme estilo show  :biggrin:  LONG WEEKEND
> 
> 
> *


thats what i am doing :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 14 2009, 03:52 PM~15355710
> *:rofl: :biggrin:
> *


yea real funny nothing to show


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

so is there a hangout 2night?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 14 2009, 04:25 PM~15357462
> *so is there a hangout 2night?
> *


taco bell at 9 30


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

alright thanks


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 04:31 PM~15357518
> *taco bell at 9 30
> *


what taco bell


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Oct 14 2009, 06:44 PM~15357632
> *what taco bell
> *


49th street


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A SPARE 13 RIM I CAN BORROW... GOING TO GA AND IM IN NEED OF ONE


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 14 2009, 04:58 PM~15357726
> *49th street
> *


thank you sounds good i guess I'll head out


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 14 2009, 02:45 PM~15354389
> *ccooommoooo
> *


YO? U DONT CHECK UR PM'S?
LOL :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sickassscion acereeeeeeeeee


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15357952
> *sickassscion acereeeeeeeeee
> *


what it is...whats up...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 14 2009, 07:23 PM~15357443
> *yea real funny nothing to show
> *



I own two boats.
nothing like those big ass boats that are worth shitload of money.

First, I cant afford one, and they would do me no good.
Unless they can pole in 6 inches of water while chasing red fish, it's useless to me.

That doesn't mean that I don't choose to dump money into my boat over my regal just because it's not 33 feet.
Little ass boats cost money too.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15358359
> *I own two boats.
> nothing like those big ass boats that are worth shitload of money.
> 
> ...


n a shitload of work :uh: :uh:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 14 2009, 02:53 PM~15356410
> *yo anybody going to that polk county show. Anybody from straightpimpin going?
> *


laz goin takin the bikes


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

im selling a 84 monte carlo t top needs paint an motor to be finshied wiring i want a 1000 for it or 700 wit no motor the motor is a 350 headers high rise intake eldebroke carb 700r4 tranny with shift kit and b n m pro shifter


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ttt uffin: 


let me know what u think  coming soon to a hood near you


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

my bad the i should have posted the pics the frist time


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

WHATS UP TO ALL TO ALL THE RYDERS N CAR CLUBS IN SOUTH FLORIDA,JUST WANT IT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT THE 3RD ANNUAL MIAMI SWAGING CRUISE IS IN THE WORKS ALREADY FOR SOMETIME IN JANURY IF ANYBODY HAS IDEAS TO MAKE THIS CRUISE BIGGER N BETTER PM ME OR CHULOW WE PUT MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THE LAST CRUISE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LETS DO IT AGIAN REMEBER THIS FOR ALL OF US TO ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

WHATS UP TO ALL TO ALL THE RYDERS N CAR CLUBS IN SOUTH FLORIDA,JUST WANT IT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT THE 3RD ANNUAL MIAMI SWAGING CRUISE IS IN THE WORKS ALREADY FOR SOMETIME IN JANURY IF ANYBODY HAS IDEAS TO MAKE THIS CRUISE BIGGER N BETTER PM ME OR CHULOW WE PUT MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THE LAST CRUISE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LETS DO IT AGIAN REMEBER THIS FOR ALL OF US TO ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 14 2009, 07:53 PM~15360033
> *WHATS UP TO ALL TO ALL THE RYDERS N CAR CLUBS IN SOUTH FLORIDA,JUST WANT IT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT THE 3RD ANNUAL MIAMI SWAGING CRUISE IS IN THE WORKS ALREADY FOR SOMETIME IN JANURY  IF ANYBODY HAS IDEAS TO MAKE THIS CRUISE BIGGER N BETTER PM ME OR CHULOW WE PUT MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THE LAST CRUISE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LETS DO IT AGIAN REMEBER THIS FOR ALL OF US TO ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!
> *



lets do it homie i didnt go to the last one cuz i was stuck doing some other stuff but im riding in this one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 14 2009, 10:53 PM~15360033
> *WHATS UP TO ALL TO ALL THE RYDERS N CAR CLUBS IN SOUTH FLORIDA,JUST WANT IT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT THE 3RD ANNUAL MIAMI SWAGING CRUISE IS IN THE WORKS ALREADY FOR SOMETIME IN JANURY  IF ANYBODY HAS IDEAS TO MAKE THIS CRUISE BIGGER N BETTER PM ME OR CHULOW WE PUT MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THE LAST CRUISE IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LETS DO IT AGIAN REMEBER THIS FOR ALL OF US TO ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

plenty money regal mi amigooooooooooo


----------



## livin low (Mar 12, 2009)

Im selling a 1983 oldsmobile cutlass supreme v8 power windows power door locks center shifter very clean interior clean body all the chrome is in very good shape the only thing this car has is a little rust on the trunk lid other then that its very clean im asking $2,300.00 O.B.O. for more info call me at 786-337-2065.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodnite miami


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

heres a website for every one to laugh ... http://www.peopleofwalmart.com shyts funny as fuk


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 14 2009, 07:52 PM~15360016
> *my bad the i should have posted the pics the frist time
> 
> 
> ...


looks raw aj keep it like dat


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz upppp. Layitlowers


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

yo im in skool and im bored az fuk i gotta graduate im in this shit for another year


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Morning! :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi friend


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 15 2009, 05:11 AM~15363735
> *yo im in skool and im bored az fuk i gotta graduate im in this shit for another year
> *



just drop out its easier !! lol just playin dont worry man u'll get there .......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 15 2009, 05:30 AM~15363781
> *Hi friend
> *


Buenos dias mi amigo como estas?


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning people 

i need some box chevy spindles pm me


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For sale.. $150 firm...
For 61-64 impala


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ronnie how r u sir? its been awhile..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello =)


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dissss is gonna b another boreing day


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13,* sucio138, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy, monte24, HEAVErollerz90*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte24, sucio138, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy :wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Oct 15 2009, 10:35 AM~15364202
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, sucio138, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy, monte24, HEAVErollerz90
> :wave: :wave:
> *


hello! =)


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 15 2009, 10:34 AM~15364199
> *  :wave:  :h5:
> *



hello, amigo malo!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 15 2009, 10:38 AM~15364228
> *monte24, sucio138, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 15 2009, 11:02 AM~15364416
> *:wave:
> *


lol...helllluuuuurrrrr buddy!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

SO U GUYS GOING TO POLK COUNTY


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

My Baby...










:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MONTE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


Gona b hurtin da game sooon


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 15 2009, 08:19 AM~15364578
> *MONTE
> *


Diga amigo :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 15 2009, 08:22 AM~15364611
> *:wave:
> *


dam fool u that bored...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *monte24, MR.GRUMPY, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy
* :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 15 2009, 08:24 AM~15364621
> *dam fool u that bored...lol
> *


Lol nah just wanted to get to 1000 post:wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

TO THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE BEEN THERE FOR RAUL UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE AND REMAINED TRUE TO THE GAME I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR YOU'RE LOVE AND SUPPORT... 

FAT CAT , PETEY PABLO (MAJESTICS CC), BEAR,LIZ, OSCAR, DAMARIS, JORGE, JASON, JOSH (SIMPLY 4 DA HATERS CC), CHUCKLES, JORGIE, HOWARD (SIMPLY 4 DA HATERZ CC), DULCE, GRISEL, MICHELLE, SURFER BOY(SWEAT IT CC), PHIL (S.I.C. CARS INC), EL NICA (BROWN SOUL CC), JUANCITO (BROWN SOUL CC) SERGIO (STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC), ODOG (STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC). 

PETEY PABLO, SURFER BOY, BEAR, LIZ, FAT CAT, PHIL, CHUCKLES,JOSH,DULCE,MICHELLE,JORGE AND GRISEL I LOVE YOU GUYS TO DEATH AND I WOULDN'T TRADE YOU GUYS FOR ANYTHING IN THE WORLD. WERE RIDE OR DIE BABY.

TO RAUL'S ENTIRE FAMILY I LOVE YOU AND YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST.

THERE'S A LOT OF YOU THAT MAYBE WERE NOT MENTIONED BY NAME BUT I THANK YOU FOR YOU'RE LOVE AND SUPPORT AND APPRECIATE YOU HAVING RAUL'S BACK UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE.


******** FREE RAUL ***** WE WERE HERE WHEN THE FIRE STARTED AND WE WILL REMAIN HERE UNTIL THE SMOKE CLEARS....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 15 2009, 08:31 AM~15364666
> *Lol nah just wanted to get to 1000 post:wave:
> *


wow guy how gay

call me right quick fool


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 15 2009, 11:29 AM~15364657
> *nice
> *


THANX! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 09:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


nice homegirl


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 15 2009, 12:15 PM~15364991
> *nice homegirl
> *


THANX, HECTOR... THAT'S MY NEW BABY. FORGET HAVING A BOYFRIEND... I'M DEDICATING MY TIME & $ IN2 HER :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

fuk that hangout shit!.... i have never seen a hangout that empty.. what a waste!.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:43 AM~15364256
> *hello, amigo malo!
> *


WHY MALO ??? LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 15 2009, 08:38 AM~15364228
> *monte24, sucio138, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, LeXxTaCy  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP PIMP


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up flaco


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 15 2009, 11:19 AM~15365518
> *Wuz up flaco
> *


whats up ***** whats new ????


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 15 2009, 09:50 AM~15365238
> *fuk that hangout shit!.... i have never seen a hangout that empty.. what a waste!.
> *


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 15 2009, 11:24 AM~15365576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 09:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


MY DOGG DOES GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 15 2009, 10:25 AM~15365589
> *:buttkick:
> *










do it again
:tongue:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNN NICE CAR CLAUDIO............ TE QUEDO BONITO LOCO
OH NICEEEE LEXXXX


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ehhhhhh y eso. Que mike aint on que estraño


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 15 2009, 12:50 PM~15365238
> *fuk that hangout shit!.... i have never seen a hangout that empty.. what a waste!.
> *


 I TOLD U ***** BUT U NEVA LISTEN AND U WENT OUT THERE. WE COULDA BEEN DOIN SOMETHIN PRODUCTIVE LOL LIKE DA STRIP LOLZ


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice lexx :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 11:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


conyo claudio. already done with it i thouhgt u was talkin shyt on da phone monday came out nice *****! good job for un puro pinolero lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 15 2009, 02:28 PM~15366228
> *looking nice lexx  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i appreciate the compliment :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15366264
> *conyo claudio. already done with it i thouhgt u was talkin shyt on da phone monday came out nice *****! good job for un puro pinolero lmfao :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


do your thang gurl a sexy fleetwood foe A SEXY MAMI KEEP IT UP :biggrin: 
MUCH RESPECT


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 15 2009, 02:37 PM~15366285
> *do your thang gurl a sexy fleetwood foe  A SEXY MAMI KEEP IT UP :biggrin:
> MUCH RESPECT
> *


gracias


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 09:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


real nice lexx keep it up like monte24 gon b hurting the game :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Oct 15 2009, 02:46 PM~15366363
> *real nice lexx keep it up like monte24 gon b hurting the game  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 10:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Magik007, SWITCHITTER

:wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 10:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same one buddy was selling with the faded hood and trunk??

looks nice...u shaved the hood ornament aswell..looks real clean


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livin low_@Oct 14 2009, 10:44 PM~15360835
> *Im selling a 1983 oldsmobile cutlass supreme v8 power windows power door locks center shifter very clean interior clean body all the chrome is in very good shape the only thing this car has is a little rust on the trunk lid other then that its very clean im asking $2,300.00 O.B.O. for more info call me at 786-337-2065.
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same one that was for sale on craigslist with the 22s and hids fore like 1400???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:00 PM~15367128
> *is that the same one buddy was selling with the faded hood and trunk??
> 
> looks nice...u shaved the hood ornament aswell..looks real clean
> *


no...it was not tito's...lol...every1 is asking me that. 

thanx


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 03:04 PM~15367169
> *no...it was not tito's...lol...every1 is asking me that.
> 
> thanx
> *


i thought it was cuz the color is the same so i figured. what color interior?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:09 PM~15367210
> *i thought it was cuz the color is the same so i figured. what color interior?
> *


lol..yea..i know. interior is dark burgundy...pretty clean, too..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD START LEXX ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2009, 04:22 PM~15367308
> *GOOD START LEXX .....  :thumbsup:
> *


thank u, oscar... i have sooo many ideas for her... i can't wait!


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 03:16 PM~15367267
> *lol..yea..i know. interior is dark burgundy...pretty clean, too..
> *


niiiice.. as long as your happy with it. (which you obviously are) 
i see you removed the front bumper gaurds,looks cleaner that way..u should paint the grey trims to match the paint and slap on some pink h.i.d.s to match..
you'll be choppin bitches up in the street! na but good luck with it,u should look real nice driving it!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15367342
> *niiiice.. as long as your happy with it. (which you obviously are)
> i see you removed the front bumper gaurds,looks cleaner that way..u should paint the grey trims to match the paint and slap on some pink h.i.d.s to match..
> you'll be choppin bitches up in the street! na but good luck with it,u should look real nice driving it!
> *


thanx 4 the advice :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 03:38 PM~15367448
> *thanx 4 the advice :thumbsup:
> *


are u being sarcastic?? :angry: :biggrin: 

or u really feeling the ideas?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:44 PM~15367498
> *are u being sarcastic??  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> or u really feeling the ideas?
> *


im feeling em!


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 03:52 PM~15367580
> *im feeling em!
> *


bueno get to it! :biggrin:


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

any one lookin for regal interior i saw clean black and lime green set at the junkyard at bob's on south river drive..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sventrechevyboi_@Oct 15 2009, 05:03 PM~15367684
> *any one lookin for regal interior i saw clean black and lime green set at the junkyard at bob's on south river drive..
> *


i saw that interior...really clean...


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 04:05 PM~15367703
> *i saw that interior...really clean...
> *


damn and u be walking threw the u-pik! :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 15 2009, 05:18 PM~15367856
> *damn and u be walking threw the u-pik!  :0
> *



i luv junk yards... very adventurous :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 15 2009, 11:18 AM~15366121
> *I TOLD U ***** BUT U NEVA LISTEN AND U WENT OUT THERE. WE COULDA BEEN DOIN SOMETHIN PRODUCTIVE LOL LIKE DA STRIP LOLZ
> *


LMAO!!....Fo Real *****!, i hear you on that one cuh!...that hangout shit is more like a layitlow chatroom reunion and shit...lol.. I'am changing my hangout wendsdays into drinking coronas at the strip wendsdays!!...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Oct 15 2009, 08:40 AM~15364706
> *TO THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE BEEN THERE FOR RAUL UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE AND REMAINED TRUE TO THE GAME I WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR YOU'RE LOVE AND SUPPORT...
> 
> FAT CAT , PETEY PABLO (MAJESTICS CC), BEAR,LIZ, OSCAR, DAMARIS, JORGE, JASON, JOSH (SIMPLY 4 DA HATERS CC), CHUCKLES, JORGIE, HOWARD (SIMPLY 4 DA HATERZ CC), DULCE, GRISEL, MICHELLE, SURFER BOY(SWEAT IT CC), PHIL (S.I.C. CARS INC), EL NICA (BROWN SOUL CC), JUANCITO (BROWN SOUL CC) SERGIO (STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC), ODOG (STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC).
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 11:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LOOKS GOOD.....ESPECIALLY WITH THE FAT WHITE WALLS U TOOK THE PAINT OFF ALREADY...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

my new daily.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

BLACK BERRY !! 95 BIG BODY $5200.00 OBO
very clean, A/C, matching 14"z, mint interior w 7" flip out TV radio
avant guard 5.1 clifford alarm, HID headlights, 2 pump set up w 4 batteries.
contact Juan #786 251 7428


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

13X7 STAMPED D`S GOLD NIPPLES AND SPOKES CHROME HUB AND LIP FOR SALE WITH OUT SPINNERS OR ADAPTERS LET ME KNOW!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15370630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work Lexx...................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 15 2009, 03:03 PM~15368344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, rollin-orange, *99 LINCOLN IS GAY *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 15 2009, 05:53 PM~15368228
> *DAM LOOKS GOOD.....ESPECIALLY WITH THE FAT WHITE WALLS U TOOK THE PAINT OFF ALREADY...
> *


THANX THE PAINT IS STILL THERE...BUT WILL BE REMOVED..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LEXXXXXXXXXX I NEED YOU TO PICK UP YOUR PHONE AND DIAL MY NUMBER ASAP WOMAN


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 16 2009, 06:15 AM~15375546
> *LEXXXXXXXXXX I NEED YOU TO PICK UP YOUR PHONE AND DIAL MY NUMBER ASAP WOMAN
> *


oyee atiende a tu maridooo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 15 2009, 10:31 PM~15371418
> *Tight work Lexx...................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 16 2009, 09:15 AM~15375546
> *LEXXXXXXXXXX I NEED YOU TO PICK UP YOUR PHONE AND DIAL MY NUMBER ASAP WOMAN
> *


LOL...DAAAAAMN....WHAT DID I DO NOW??????? LOL... I CANT CALL CUZ IM AT WORK...BUT, I WILL TEXT U :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

LOOKING FOR SOME GOLD KNOCK-OFFS..........


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yo any box chevys out there at the u pick??


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 16 2009, 06:21 AM~15375578
> *LOL...DAAAAAMN....WHAT DID I DO NOW??????? LOL... I CANT CALL CUZ IM AT WORK...BUT, I WILL TEXT U :biggrin:
> *




KOOL ASAP CUZ UR IN TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello0o ppl :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 15 2009, 08:07 PM~15371079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Price?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 16 2009, 06:39 AM~15375651
> *KOOL ASAP CUZ UR IN TROUBLE  :biggrin:
> *




UR GAY! LOL :wave: NO ****


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

ANYBODY HAS CORNER LIGHTS FOR A BUBBLE CHEVY STOCK OR CLEAR AND A PASSANGER SIDE MIRROR IF U DO PM ME THANKS.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 15 2009, 10:07 PM~15371079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$750


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 01:38 PM~15367448
> *thanx 4 the advice :thumbsup:
> *


pink and burgundy


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

No no no te digo tu que esto mas muerto que un cementerio.. :dunno:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 12:34 PM~15377535
> *pink and burgundy
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ***** its A GIRLS CAR..

plus, the cars burgandy.. would you put blue ones? white would be str8 but i think the pink ones would best match..


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Oct 15 2009, 06:37 PM~15370678
> *BLACK BERRY !! 95 BIG BODY $5200.00 OBO
> very clean, A/C, matching 14"z, mint interior w 7" flip out TV radio
> avant guard 5.1 clifford alarm, HID headlights, 2 pump set up w 4 batteries.
> ...


TTT


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 16 2009, 11:26 AM~15378030
> *:uh: ***** its A GIRLS CAR..
> 
> plus, the cars burgandy.. would you put blue ones? white would be str8 but i think the pink ones would best match..
> *


no shit she is a female....take it easy pimpen i got this.......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 16 2009, 09:13 AM~15376685
> *Price?
> *



1200 let me kno


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 10:33 AM~15377518
> *$750
> *



hahahaha.........ur crazy man 1200 let me kno


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 16 2009, 09:34 AM~15376933
> *UR GAY! LOL :wave:  NO ****
> *



lol look who it is mr fuck the rest lmfaoooo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 02:28 PM~15378045
> *no shit she is a female....take it easy pimpen i got this.......
> *


thanx gordo.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Oct 15 2009, 07:18 PM~15371248
> *How much
> *



10k i think pm him


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 01:28 PM~15378045
> *no shit she is a female....take it easy pimpen i got this.......
> *


no need to get territorial bro...i was just giving an opinion FOR THE CAR..  :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 16 2009, 01:21 PM~15379154
> *no need to get territorial bro...i was just giving an opinion FOR THE CAR..   :thumbsup:
> *


its cool.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

yo Who i got two modles for u
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

who here you go dowg......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Nice pics Mr. Man..............................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 12:15 PM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...



VERY VERY NICE AND CLEAN
CONGRATS....


IM JEALOUS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 16 2009, 10:55 PM~15382599
> *Nice pics Mr. Man..............................
> *


Steve whats good man...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

ALL READY IN POLK COUNTY CHILLIN WAITING FOR SUNDAY


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

just to let sum of you know,me and a group of us are leaving sunday morning like at 7 to polk county,ur more then welcum....lets show these peeps miami is still here and repping hard...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 16 2009, 09:13 AM~15376685
> *Price?
> *


HOW MUCH WAS UP


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 16 2009, 08:53 PM~15383039
> *just to let sum of you know,me and a group of us are leaving sunday morning like at 7 to polk county,ur more then welcum....lets show these peeps miami is still here and repping hard...
> *


La pelua tambien :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:0


> ALL READY IN POLK COUNTY CHILLIN WAITING FOR SUNDAY
> [ :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 16 2009, 10:08 PM~15383715
> *La pelua tambien :biggrin:
> *


Oye.....Black.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

HERE IN POLK COUNTY READY TOO START SUM SHIT GOT DA LAC FULLY CHARGED READY TO NOSE UP WIT SUM1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 11:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


nice start.....dont know what color scheme u want to go with but heres my old lac back in 2003....i think it would match u nice.....

white w/pink pearl (pic doesnt do justice on the pearl)
Pink pinstripping on sides, hood and trunk
pink top
all pink interior, with white seat trimming....

never got to finish the car the way i wanted to but still looked clean...

wish i had more pics of the rest of the car so u could see but cant find em :angry: 

good luck on ur build


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Whats good Frank............... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 15 2009, 11:15 AM~15364542
> *My Baby...
> 
> 
> ...


real nice


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 17 2009, 10:14 AM~15385810
> *Whats good Frank............... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


nothin much...just chillin...u???


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 17 2009, 08:50 AM~15386102
> *nothin much...just chillin...u???
> *


Same thing.......working out of town for the moment, how's the family....


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 17 2009, 09:30 AM~15386269
> *Same thing.......working out of town for the moment, how's the family....
> *



ANYONE HAVE ONE ALL CHROME 14x7 FOR SALE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 17 2009, 02:20 PM~15386820
> *ANYONE HAVE ONE ALL CHROME 14x7 FOR SALE
> *


Need a pinstriper ASAP. PM with any contact info. Thanks!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

IM BACK AND ONE TIME FOR MA DAWG FREE RAUL.................


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

COME CLEAN OR DONT COME AT ALL!!!! :machinegun: 

"ELEGANCE BITCH" 
28'S







:machinegun:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Two blacked out Hi-Low pumps! New motors and gears. $250.00
PM me or call HUES 305 606 6599...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *viejitos miami, Born 2 Die, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, Magnate 72, bigchevysandbusas

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

chillin at polk county seen a few cars rollin into town today hope they ready for mia


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

pimpin in slamfest n tomorrow in plant city


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

some pics from slamfest


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 17 2009, 12:50 PM~15387212
> *COME CLEAN OR DONT COME AT ALL!!!! :machinegun:
> 
> "ELEGANCE BITCH"
> ...



TIGHT WORK


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

DOSE ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 17 2009, 05:09 PM~15388715
> *chillin at polk county seen a few cars rollin into town today hope they ready for mia
> *


oye have fun out there ma ***** ma bad for sellin u out i had a few fam problems


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

]

















































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

FOR SALE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Polk County Here We Come :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

On The Way


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 18 2009, 08:21 AM~15391683
> *Polk County Here We Come :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
thats like us callin Miami, Broward... :uh: :biggrin: its Hillsborough County! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 17 2009, 08:52 PM~15389036
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 18 2009, 06:31 AM~15391703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Different rims....and the plaques are missing in both cars........... :0 :0 I know better than that....


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Pumps for sale pm me


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 18 2009, 09:28 AM~15391698
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WE DA BBBBBEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSTTTTTTTT


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Oct 17 2009, 02:51 PM~15387870
> *Two blacked out Hi-Low pumps! New motors and gears. $250.00
> PM me or call HUES 305 606 6599...
> 
> *


no offers....no interest?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 17 2009, 11:00 PM~15389714
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I NEED A SET OF THEM TIRES


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

4 Members: Lowridergame305 , RoLLiN ShReK , ~RoLl1NReGaL~ , 


Wussup ****** :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 18 2009, 07:11 PM~15395042
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 4 Members: Lowridergame305 , RoLLiN ShReK , ~RoLl1NReGaL~ ,
> ...


whats up *****


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

keep them pics coming


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Lowridergame305 U GUYS HOME YET


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WE DA BEST #1


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOOZER pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 18 2009, 10:33 PM~15395351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE DA BEST ALL DAY TODAY ON DA BUMPER


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 18 2009, 07:33 PM~15395351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MY DOG ***** DOING HIS THING HE DA KING OF BIG BODIES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 18 2009, 10:37 PM~15395421
> *WE DA BEST ALL DAY TODAY ON DA BUMPER
> *


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

too bad my BLUE THING couldn't make it :angry: :nosad:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN ShReK,

QUE BOLA :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 18 2009, 07:18 PM~15395138
> *Lowridergame305 U GUYS HOME YET
> *



20 minutes away fool finally


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 18 2009, 10:50 PM~15395613
> *MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, RoLLiN ShReK,
> 
> QUE BOLA  :wave:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE HERE IN ORLANDO COLD ASS FUK


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MIAMI RIDERS NO BODY SHOWED UP ONLY ACOUPLE PPL SHOWED FACES I THOUGHT MORE PPL WERE COMING THRU


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Some pics i took at the Firme Estilo show 2day.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn there was some nice towncars out there!!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 18 2009, 07:47 PM~15395586
> *too bad my BLUE THING couldn't make it :angry:  :nosad:
> *


[email protected]


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

[email protected] FULL HYDRAULICS SERVICES (custom lifts,molded suspensions,wrapped frames,etc.) willy 786-597-7886 or roamy 786-252-6166


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 18 2009, 10:45 PM~15395556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my dawg rite there....he the king!!!!!....lol....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 18 2009, 07:45 PM~15395556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: Your the new king ( 25in.single regular pump and 8 batter.) :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 18 2009, 10:55 PM~15395683
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MIAMI RIDERS NO BODY SHOWED UP ONLY ACOUPLE PPL SHOWED FACES I THOUGHT MORE PPL WERE COMING THRU
> *


was going but my jit started to throw up and shyt,and now hes going to get operated....but i'll be there next year....si dios quiere...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 18 2009, 09:50 PM~15397340
> *thats my dawg rite there....he the king!!!!!....lol....
> *


Jose y la pelua :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 18 2009, 09:52 PM~15397362
> *was going but my jit started to throw up and shyt,and now hes going to get operated....but i'll be there next year....si dios quiere...
> *


Asi mismo es Amen


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 18 2009, 10:06 PM~15397533
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats up stranger


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Must sell Asap lmk


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 18 2009, 10:45 PM~15395556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: bad ass big body


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Almost done.
Still need to shave the stock lights and do the bodywork to it.


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

DA ONLY 2 BIG BODIES IN MIAMI DOING THERE THING


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Da show wus goood. Props to da hopinn crew.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady ugly. Sellll out.


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 19 2009, 05:24 AM~15399093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My dog grumpy geting lose and more 2 come :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LOOKING TO BUY A STOCK 93-96 BUBBLE CAPRICE. PM ME IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE SELLING ONE


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 06:29 AM~15399269
> *Da show wus goood.  Props to da hopinn crew.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 07:10 AM~15399437
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


One time for my doggg plenty money. Gettin loose with da sun glasses :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 06:18 AM~15399238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 07:12 AM~15399440
> *One time for my doggg plenty money.  Gettin loose with da sun glasses :biggrin:
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami viejitos miami 2010 coming out soon?taking 
over the hood>


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Oct 17 2009, 09:10 AM~15385670
> *nice start.....dont know what color scheme u want to go with but heres my old lac back in 2003....i think it would match u nice.....
> 
> white w/pink pearl (pic doesnt do justice on the pearl)
> ...


i like ... i wanted to go with pink.... but, i may just keep her that black cherry color, and throw some gold n chrome on her.... let's c what happens :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 04:46 PM~15379392
> *yo Who i got two modles for u
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> VERY VERY NICE AND CLEAN
> CONGRATS....
> IM JEALOUS
> [/b]


thanx!
don't be! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 06:18 AM~15399238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Does anybody on here tig weld aluminum? or mig weld aluminum? 
I need some stuff welded asap.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good morning, layitlow buddies... hope all of u had a fun and safe weekend!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 19 2009, 07:27 AM~15399516
> *:buttkick:
> *











put it on..........


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

ANDRES AVILA vos no saludas parse.....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 07:40 AM~15399578
> *ANDRES AVILA vos no saludas parse.....
> *


HAHAHAHAH WUZ UP FOOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 10:37 AM~15399564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 19 2009, 07:40 AM~15399580
> *HAHAHAHAH WUZ UP FOOL
> *


que la verga pedaso de mierda me dejaste en barcado pero no importa loco.....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 07:12 AM~15399440
> *One time for my doggg plenty money.  Gettin loose with da sun glasses :biggrin:
> *



LOOSE AINT THE WORD THEM GREENBACKS STARTED TO KICK IN AND ALL I HEARD WAS ***** FUCK YO 20 DOLLAR GUCCI GLASSES ***** 305 GETS UP FUCK WHAT YOU SAID LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 19 2009, 07:24 AM~15399493
> *i like ... i wanted to go with pink.... but, i may just keep her that black cherry color, and throw some gold n chrome on her.... let's c what happens :biggrin:
> *


if u need some small gold plating done let me know.


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 19 2009, 07:42 AM~15399591
> *LOOSE AINT THE WORD THEM GREENBACKS STARTED TO KICK IN AND ALL I HEARD WAS ***** FUCK YO 20 DOLLAR GUCCI GLASSES ***** 305 GETS UP FUCK WHAT YOU SAID LOL
> *


Dale loco :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 19 2009, 07:42 AM~15399591
> *LOOSE AINT THE WORD THEM GREENBACKS STARTED TO KICK IN AND ALL I HEARD WAS ***** FUCK YO 20 DOLLAR GUCCI GLASSES ***** 305 GETS UP FUCK WHAT YOU SAID LOL
> *


It wuz a good day


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2009, 10:49 AM~15399612
> *if u need some small gold plating done let me know.
> *


thanx :thumbsup: i'll def. let u know!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 19 2009, 07:33 AM~15399548
> *Does anybody on here tig weld aluminum? or mig weld aluminum?
> I need some stuff welded asap.
> *



small or big stuff i can probably resolve u some things let me kno whats up pm me with pics if anything


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 19 2009, 07:31 AM~15399541
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanx 4 d love big A :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2009, 07:49 AM~15399612
> *if u need some small gold plating done let me know.
> *



COMOOOO U PICKIN IT UP AGAIN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 08:15 AM~15399754
> *:biggrin: Thanx 4 d love big A :biggrin:
> *



YA TU SABES ***** LOL


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 08:15 AM~15399754
> *:biggrin: Thanx 4 d love big A :biggrin:
> *


Top dog of hopper


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 08:20 AM~15399793
> *Top dog of hopper
> *



PLENTY MONEY STATUS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

PM :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY, oye the car getting loose lol its getting there


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I'm on da way home ready to nose up wit who ever


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 19 2009, 08:19 AM~15399779
> *COMOOOO U PICKIN IT UP AGAIN LOL  :biggrin:
> *



yea dusted off my machine


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 08:30 AM~15399880
> *I'm on da way home ready to nose up wit who ever
> *


como tu ta peligroso pipo


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Thinking about selling or trading... Open to offers... Have everything for it and she runs perfect... Front clip is off but I have it...
Pm me for any info

How she sits as of now....




























nice and straight...









[/quote]


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:30 AM~15399880
> *I'm on da way home ready to nose up wit who ever
> *


HOMEBOY YOU ONLY DOING 20IN


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

TAMPA PiCNiC WUSS RAWWWW :roflmao: MINUS THE DiCKHEAD DRAMA :twak:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

25+


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 11:44 AM~15399988
> *HOMEBOY YOU ONLY DOING 20IN
> *


25 inches n u called me out yesterday I was waiting but I saw u load ur car up


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 08:44 AM~15399988
> *HOMEBOY YOU ONLY DOING 20IN
> *


 weren't u sopose 2 nose up at the show what happen


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:56 AM~15400072
> *25 inches n u called me out yesterday I was waiting but I saw u load ur car up
> *


HOMEBOY WHAT YOU TOLD CHICHO


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I told him wat was going on dat he called me out. I'm ready for u buddy


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:11 AM~15400191
> *I told him wat was going on dat he called me out. I'm ready for u buddy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 19 2009, 09:13 AM~15400212
> *:nicoderm:
> *



ohh man the gay kids back lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:11 PM~15400191
> *I told him wat was going on dat he called me out. I'm ready for u buddy
> *


friendly hop at checkers or taco bell this wendesday...thats what i smell...how about u roberto????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 19 2009, 12:13 PM~15400211
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Did you get my PM?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2009, 09:15 AM~15400227
> *friendly hop at checkers or taco bell this wendesday...thats what i smell...how about u roberto????
> *


naw fuck wednesday i say tonight


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:11 PM~15400191
> *I told him wat was going on dat he called me out. I'm ready for u buddy
> *


HOMEBOY FUCK YOU DON'T COME ON HERE TALKING THAT SHIT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 19 2009, 12:18 PM~15400258
> *naw fuck wednesday i say tonight
> *


no bitch not today,i cant go today..i got my jit in the hospital...WEDNESDAY!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DOUBLE-O :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 AM~15400293
> *SWITCHITTER :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: what it do cuhz!!.... I see i missed alot this weekend... de pinga!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Thinking about selling or trading... Open to offers... Have everything for it and she runs perfect... Front clip is off but I have it...
Pm me for any info

How she sits as of now....




























nice and straight...









[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 09:23 AM~15400314
> *DOUBLE-O :wave:
> *


WHAT THEY DO MAH *****......


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 09:23 AM~15400314
> *DOUBLE-O :wave:
> *


wat about me..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 12:18 PM~15400261
> *HOMEBOY FUCK YOU DON'T COME ON HERE TALKING THAT SHIT
> *


Let's line them up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 19 2009, 09:25 AM~15400336
> *:cheesy:  what it do cuhz!!.... I see i missed alot this weekend... de pinga!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Lowridergame305, IMPRESSIVECUTTY86, ROLLIN LUXURY, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Made You A Hater, Groc006, WhiteChocolate, Que la verga LOCO, monte24, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, LeXxTaCy
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O, Groc006, WhiteChocolate, Lowridergame305, Que la verga LOCO, monte24, IMPRESSIVECUTTY86, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, LeXxTaCy

Monday`s Alwayse Fully Loaded lol


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 19 2009, 09:28 AM~15400366
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O, Groc006, WhiteChocolate, Lowridergame305, Que la verga LOCO, monte24, IMPRESSIVECUTTY86, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, LeXxTaCy
> 
> ...


wat it do big pimpen


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 12:27 PM~15400356
> *wat about me..... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 09:29 AM~15400374
> *wat it do big pimpen
> *



que la verga loco how come u didint ride to plant city


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quik way to solve dis issue. HOP.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

SWITCHITTER, Lowridergame305, ROLLIN LUXURY, LIL ROLY™,MR.GRUMPY, monte24, LeXxTaCy

:wave: :wave: que bola


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 09:29 AM~15400378
> *:wave:
> *


gracias loco..
:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:27 PM~15400357
> *Let's line them up
> *


FOR WHAT I GOT 6 batter.AND DO MORE THEN YOU


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

14 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY,* Que la verga LOCO*, impalas79, viejitos miami, BIG WHIT 64, *DOUBLE-O,* *CADILLAC D*, MR.GRUMPY, LIL ROLY™, *Born 2 Die*, monte24, Shorts, Lowridergame305, WhiteChocolate

:wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:34 AM~15400422
> *SWITCHITTER
> 
> SCHOOL MY ASS LMAO
> *


BLACKBERRY PHONE...INTERNET ALL DAY HOMEBOY!.... ONE OF THE BEST INVENTIONS IN THE WORLD..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 19 2009, 08:33 AM~15399548
> *Does anybody on here tig weld aluminum? or mig weld aluminum?
> I need some stuff welded asap.
> *


talk to harold he got the welder for that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:34 AM~15400422
> *14 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Que la verga LOCO, impalas79, viejitos miami, BIG WHIT 64, DOUBLE-O, CADILLAC D, MR.GRUMPY, LIL ROLY™, Born 2 Die, monte24, Shorts, Lowridergame305, WhiteChocolate
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:34 AM~15400422
> *14 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Que la verga LOCO, impalas79, viejitos miami, BIG WHIT 64, DOUBLE-O, CADILLAC D, MR.GRUMPY, LIL ROLY™, Born 2 Die, monte24, Shorts, Lowridergame305, WhiteChocolate
> 
> :wave:
> *




PRIMOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:34 AM~15400422
> *14 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Que la verga LOCO, impalas79, viejitos miami, BIG WHIT 64, DOUBLE-O, CADILLAC D, MR.GRUMPY, LIL ROLY™, Born 2 Die, monte24, Shorts, Lowridergame305, WhiteChocolate
> 
> :wave:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

TO MANY CHEERLEADERS IN MIAMI


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I'm ready when u are.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 19 2009, 09:35 AM~15400440
> *BLACKBERRY PHONE...INTERNET ALL DAY HOMEBOY!.... ONE OF THE BEST INVENTIONS IN THE WORLD..
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:39 PM~15400490
> *I'm ready when u are.
> *


DON'T GOT TIME FOR YOU HOMEBOY YOU KNOW WHAT MY CAR CAN DO


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

U only have 6 batt and ur not worried then wata re u waiting for to line it up with grumpy


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Oct 19 2009, 12:44 PM~15400532
> *U only have 6 batt and ur not worried then wata re u waiting for to line it up with grumpy
> *


AND YOU ARE


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 09:40 AM~15400497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: LOL... YOU A CLOWN LOCO!...BUT YOU STILL MA DAWG :cheesy:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I'm calling u out. We will do it at da picnic if u want cuz I know u will be there


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:46 PM~15400545
> *I'm calling u out. We will do it at da picnic if u want cuz I know u will be there
> *


WHAT PICNIC


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

You'll find out soon enough!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 12:47 PM~15400555
> *WHAT PICNIC
> *


Deember majestics picnic


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:49 PM~15400581
> *Deember majestics picnic
> *


THATS NOT A PICNIC


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Oct 19 2009, 12:48 PM~15400577
> *You'll find out soon enough!!!
> *


COOL WHEN YOU SEE ME STEP TO ME


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 12:50 PM~15400596
> *THATS NOT A PICNIC
> *


R u avoiding the hop


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:53 PM~15400626
> *R u avoiding the hop
> *


HOMEBOY HOP WHAT WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU........


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds good I see grunpy steeping up to you and I don't see you doing anything


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

stop talking shit and line it up ya'll. nicoya hasta la poya lol!!!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 12:54 PM~15400637
> *HOMEBOY HOP WHAT WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU........
> *


Your lac vs my lac


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, QUE BOLAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 11:39 AM~15400493
> *CADILLAC D :wave:
> *



hno: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 12:58 PM~15400670
> *Your lac vs my lac
> *


WHERE YOU AT LET NOW


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 01:00 PM~15400686
> *WHERE YOU AT LETS DO IT NOW
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Oct 19 2009, 11:54 AM~15400640
> *Sounds good I see grunpy steeping up to you and I don't see you doing anything
> *


NICE AVI BIG WORM :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 01:00 PM~15400694
> *
> *


On da way home from orlando u wanna hop tonight


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 01:00 PM~15400686
> *WHERE YOU AT LET NOW
> *


at ftacobell on wendesday nite....winner has braggin rights and it ends there?? deal??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2009, 10:04 AM~15400724
> *at ftacobell on wendesday nite....winner has braggin rights and it ends there??  deal??
> *



there both men and the owners of there rides let them set it up.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

why the fuck is monte24 so callada today??


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2009, 01:05 PM~15400740
> *there both men and the owners of there rides let them set it up.
> *


yea but u see i cant make it 2nite.... :biggrin: :biggrin: i can make it wendesday nite..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 19 2009, 09:57 AM~15400658
> *stop talking shit and line it up ya'll.  nicoya hasta la poya lol!!!!!
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 09:59 AM~15400676
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, QUE BOLAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


 que bola asere


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 10:09 AM~15400788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicoya hasta la poya maje


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 19 2009, 10:13 AM~15400817
> *nicoya hasta la poya maje
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2009, 10:04 AM~15400724
> *at ftacobell on wendesday nite....winner has braggin rights and it ends there??  deal??
> *


Asssss o. Its not a ufc match. Lol. How r u friend


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15400807
> *que bola asere
> *


CHILLING CUZ AQUI ON THE EVERYDAY THING QUE BOLA CON TIGO HOWS THE FAM


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It's getting very SERIOus in here!!



































<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVPr9WN1Cbw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVPr9WN1Cbw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




























:cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 10:19 AM~15400853
> *Asssss o. Its not a ufc match.  Lol. How r u friend
> *


OYE LOKA I SEEN U ON SAT. AT WALTMART COMPRANDO UN ANILLO LOL


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 19 2009, 12:22 PM~15400884
> *It's getting very SERIOus in here!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVPr9WN1Cbw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVPr9WN1Cbw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: EPIC FAIL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 19 2009, 01:24 PM~15400899
> *:uh: EPIC FAIL
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, KING LINCOLN, QUE BOLA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 11:33 AM~15400969
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, KING LINCOLN, QUE BOLA
> *


dimelo . THIS SHIT IS GETTING GOOD .LOL


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 01:19 PM~15400853
> *Asssss o. Its not a ufc match.  Lol. How r u friend
> *


a pero they got u buying a ring at walmart...y eso...tu con un iphone and buying a ring at walmart???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 11:00 AM~15400686
> *WHERE YOU AT LET NOW
> *


FUK THAT SHIT KING AUTO 2NITE .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15401005
> *FUK THAT SHIT KING AUTO 2NITE .
> *


SOUND GOOD HANGOUT AT THE SHOP WAT U THINK FLAKO...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2009, 10:37 AM~15400995
> *a pero they got u buying a ring at walmart...y eso...tu con un iphone and buying a ring at walmart???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN IN THE JEWELRY SECTION BY THE RINGS U KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 10:22 AM~15400875
> *CHILLING CUZ AQUI ON THE EVERYDAY THING QUE BOLA CON TIGO HOWS THE FAM
> *



errthang good dogg


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 19 2009, 10:50 AM~15401105
> *errthang good dogg
> *


STR8 OYE WEN U HEADING DOWN


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

This is for you big rim riders let tampa know what time it is how miami do it


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 19 2009, 12:25 PM~15400908
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 19 2009, 10:22 AM~15400884
> *It's getting very SERIOus in here!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVPr9WN1Cbw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVPr9WN1Cbw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> :cheesy:
> *


notice how he dont inhale ANY of the weed smoke :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 10:51 AM~15401114
> *STR8 OYE WEN U HEADING DOWN
> *


i dont know dogg money kinda tight right now you feel me plus the holidays getting near by


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 19 2009, 11:21 AM~15401392
> *i dont know dogg money kinda tight right now you feel me plus the holidays getting near by
> *


TRUE THAT I FEEL U MA *****


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> Claudio, your ride is in RIDES MAGAZINE....................they did a feature on the Stunt and Shine show.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 06:18 AM~15399238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

trying to sell this 4 my mother in laws boyfriend.

2002 Ram (not Hemi)
under 123,000 miles
24's (tires still chunky)
Runs strong, A/C is ice cold
Dual exhaust out the side
New Vinyl Bed cover
New side step bars
interior is mint w/ suede inserts with ram logo
body is clean with a few minor dents n scratches

Very well maintined truck.
10,000 o.b.o.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> > Claudio, your ride is in RIDES MAGAZINE....................they did a feature on the Stunt and Shine show.
> 
> 
> gracias parse for the info ima look into it todai......
> :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 03:05 PM~15401853
> *gracias parse for the info ima look into it todai......
> :thumbsup:
> *


UR CAR IS WAKKK :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15401005
> *FUK THAT SHIT KING AUTO 2NITE .
> *


Yes sir forget taco bell and checkers.....i say we do the hopoff at the shop


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 19 2009, 12:10 PM~15401900
> *UR CAR IS WAKKK  :biggrin:
> *


oh i for got i gotta own a 







.
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 19 2009, 12:27 PM~15402021
> *Yes sir forget  taco bell and checkers.....i say we do the hopoff at the shop
> *


TTT


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 18 2009, 10:34 PM~15397106
> *[email protected]
> *



hopefully in 2 weeks i'll be able to come out and see wats up....oh and by da way ill be hitting my OWN SWITCH so i suggest u start practicing...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 11:43 AM~15401037
> *SOUND GOOD HANGOUT AT THE SHOP WAT U THINK FLAKO...
> *


I GET OUT AT 10 . SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YA'LL WANA DO .


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sweatitsdelta88, mr.regal, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 01:05 PM~15402359
> *hopefully in 2 weeks i'll be able to come out and see wats up....oh and by da way ill be hitting my OWN SWITCH so i suggest u start practicing...
> *



ehh pero como :0 :0 :0


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 02:08 PM~15402390
> *sweatitsdelta88, mr.regal, :wave:  :wave:
> *


 wats up whiteboy... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 01:08 PM~15402390
> *sweatitsdelta88, mr.regal, :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up whiteboy u hoppin 2night


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 01:05 PM~15402359
> *hopefully in 2 weeks i'll be able to come out and see wats up....oh and by da way ill be hitting my OWN SWITCH so i suggest u start practicing...
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

The game is gettin serious!!!!!its starting to feel like the good ol days again :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

so wats up the hangout its goin to b 2night at the shop or wat


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SO IS THERE REALLY A HOP OFF/ HANG OUT TONITE OR JUST MORE SHIT TALKING...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 19 2009, 01:36 PM~15402658
> *SO IS THERE REALLY A HOP OFF/ HANG OUT TONITE OR JUST MORE SHIT TALKING...
> *


there is a hang out tonight idk if there gonna hop but i guess everyone is goin to tacobell and from there to the shop to give time to flako get to the shop


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 04:05 PM~15402359
> *hopefully in 2 weeks i'll be able to come out and see wats up....oh and by da way ill be hitting my OWN SWITCH so i suggest u start practicing...
> *


ehh pero mira al loco este.....lol...sooner or later we all gona be hopping,and not parking our cars for the next show,or leaving them stock for a high value...rite gordo???...j/k....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

TB... WHAT TIME


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

If luis wants to hop grumpy we will be more than glad to do it at the shop.....the cops always rush 
taco bell and checkers


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2009, 02:44 PM~15402731
> *ehh pero mira al loco este.....lol...sooner or later we all gona be hopping,and not parking our cars for the next show,or leaving them stock for a high value...rite gordo???...j/k....
> *


hopefully


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HEY MIKEY...Q BOLA?!

WASSUP EVERY1.... SO, HOP-OFF 2NITE? WHAT TIME?


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 19 2009, 01:53 PM~15402806
> *HEY MIKEY...Q BOLA?!
> 
> WASSUP EVERY1.... SO, HOP-OFF 2NITE? WHAT TIME?
> *


hey girl!!!!

It all depends on grumpy and luis... We are all waiting for the final verdict


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Se esta poniendo bien la cosa 

Bring out the cameras	4 2nite lol..

Nd some popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i heard theres a big storm on its way to hialeah,NO HOPPING TONITE...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2009, 02:09 PM~15402932
> *i heard theres a big storm on its way to hialeah,NO HOPPING TONITE...
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: cuida a los ninos que nosotros nos mojamos lol


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

not funny...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 19 2009, 02:13 PM~15402980
> *not funny...
> *


oye car seat pa todo el mundo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 02:15 PM~15402993
> *oye car seat pa todo el mundo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LIL ROLY™ oye u coming out o the hangout tonight


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 04:05 PM~15402359
> *hopefully in 2 weeks i'll be able to come out and see wats up....oh and by da way ill be hitting my OWN SWITCH so i suggest u start practicing...
> *


be practicing cuzzzzzzzz i will be waiting u :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY NEW CAR ON 22S .....4S OR 6S REAL SOON...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 19 2009, 03:11 PM~15403654
> *MY NEW CAR ON 22S .....4S OR 6S REAL SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


oye hay billete :biggrin: :biggrin: lol wats good ma *****


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 06:13 PM~15403675
> *oye hay billete  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lol wats good ma *****
> *


CHILLIN FOOL SOLD DA LAC GOT ME DAT ONE ON 22S AND ALL BUT IMA DROP SOMETHING BIGGER BUT ON THE LOWERED LOOK... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

got lowrider bike pistons for sell 50 for dem there used but they work perfect they have chrome hoses hit me up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 19 2009, 03:14 PM~15403697
> *CHILLIN FOOL SOLD DA LAC GOT ME DAT ONE ON 22S AND ALL BUT IMA DROP SOMETHING BIGGER BUT ON THE LOWERED LOOK... :biggrin:
> *


4show nice come up ma ***** that bitch looks clean


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 19 2009, 03:14 PM~15403697
> *CHILLIN FOOL SOLD DA LAC GOT ME DAT ONE ON 22S AND ALL BUT IMA DROP SOMETHING BIGGER BUT ON THE LOWERED LOOK... :biggrin:
> *


4show nice come up ma ***** that bitch looks clean


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 06:17 PM~15403721
> *4show nice come up ma ***** that bitch looks clean
> *


THANKS FOOL ILL CHANGE IT AROUND IN A COUPLE WEEKS... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 19 2009, 03:21 PM~15403773
> *THANKS FOOL ILL CHANGE IT AROUND IN A COUPLE WEEKS... :biggrin:
> *


str8


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 19 2009, 02:53 PM~15402806
> *HEY MIKEY...Q BOLA?!
> 
> WASSUP EVERY1.... SO, HOP-OFF 2NITE? WHAT TIME?
> *


SORRY YOUR NOT INVITED . NO SELLOUT'S ALLOWED .


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

ANYBDY SELLING CAPRICE CORNER LIGHTS STOCK OR CLEAR DONT MATTER PM ME IF U DO I NEED BOTH AND A PASSANGER SIDE REAR VIEW MIRROR....THANKS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 19 2009, 03:32 PM~15403891
> *SORRY YOUR NOT INVITED . NO SELLOUT'S ALLOWED  .
> *


oye a las 10 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 01:05 PM~15402359
> *hopefully in 2 weeks i'll be able to come out and see wats up....oh and by da way ill be hitting my OWN SWITCH so i suggest u start practicing...
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

L_NEGRO, lowridermovement ,MR.GRUMPY


QUE BOLA :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 04:33 PM~15403900
> *oye a las 10  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA I GET OUTTA WORK AT 10 LET ME KNOW IF EVERY1 IS DOWN .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

L_NEGRO
***** QUE VAN ACER ESTA GENTE ? VOY Y ABRO EL TALLER O NO ????


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

ONE TIME FOR THE DADE COUNTY CHEERLEADERS!!!! IM TAKIN MY POM-POMS TO THE SHOP TONITE SO U COULD LOOK CUTER. HIP HIP HOORAYYY!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 19 2009, 04:12 PM~15404268
> * ONE TIME FOR THE DADE COUNTY CHEERLEADERS!!!! IM TAKIN MY POM-POMS TO THE SHOP SO U COULD LOOK CUTER. HIP HIP HOORAYYY!!!!
> *



ESTAS DE PINGA LLEVA LAS ROSADITAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 04:13 PM~15404287
> *ESTAS DE PINGA LLEVA LAS ROSADITAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


de pinga estan ellas, i swear i was embarassed to say i was from dade


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 19 2009, 04:15 PM~15404305
> *de pinga estan ellas, i swear i was embarassed to say i was from dade
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol jose you are just "to sensitive" :cheesy:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 19 2009, 04:19 PM~15404332
> *Lol jose you are just "to sensitive" :cheesy:
> *


lmao senseeteevee


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 19 2009, 05:19 PM~15404346
> *lmao senseeteevee
> *


EET EES WHAT EES :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 19 2009, 04:25 PM~15404393
> *EET EES WHAT EES  :biggrin:
> *


OYE NO LE TIRE TAN DURO QUE LE DUELE :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 04:27 PM~15404408
> *OYE NO LE TIRE TAN DURO QUE LE DUELE :biggrin:
> *


si le duele que se ponga hielo!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Almost done buffing slossbergassin' asses 59 that I just painted.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 19 2009, 06:51 PM~15404674
> *Almost done buffing slossbergassin' asses 59 that I just painted.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 19 2009, 02:11 PM~15401288
> *notice how he dont inhale ANY of the weed smoke :roflmao:
> *



He looks like he's partially retarded.

Or at the very least borderline retarded. lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 19 2009, 07:53 PM~15404705
> *looking good
> *


sanku


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ohhhhh yeaaaaa da hulk is gonna have to hop


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 05:06 PM~15404863
> *ohhhhh yeaaaaa da hulk  is gonna have to hop
> *


DO IT FOO DONT LET IT GO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 19 2009, 05:07 PM~15404882
> *DO IT FOO DONT LET IT GO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


alllllll this hoppppin goin on i feeeeeel left out


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

MR.GRUMPY hno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

so where this fool at


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 08:33 PM~15405187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Oct 19 2009, 12:44 PM~15400532
> *U only have 6 batt and ur not worried then wata re u waiting for to line it up with grumpy
> *


it doesnt matter, hes not claiming to be a hopper your boy is calling him out hes just trying to say he will nose up with you cause you calling him out he aint talking shit to you


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Oct 19 2009, 08:45 PM~15405344
> *it doesnt matter, hes not claiming to be a hopper your boy is calling him out hes just trying to say he will nose up with you cause you calling him out he aint talking shit to you
> *


that fuck boy don't want baby blue...i just call them im going to his house :angry:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 05:48 PM~15405389
> *that fuck boy don't want baby blue...i just call them im going to his house :angry:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:00 PM~15405535
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


what car you got


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY whats up lets do this


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:02 PM~15405548
> *what car you got
> *


aaaaaalot more then yours homie dont worry


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 09:02 PM~15405548
> *what car you got
> *


ignore the cheerleaders bro dont even stress your self homie........


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 05:48 PM~15405389
> *that fuck boy don't want baby blue...i just call them im going to his house :angry:
> *


you wait till now to grow some balls to call him its alittle late


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

King auto tonight around 10ish?!?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lylorly, Made You A Hater, MR.GRUMPY, hoppin92, plenty money regal, caprice ridah, deltapimp042002, monte24, impalamike63, 99 LINCOLN, lowridermovement, 64SSVERT


 This shit is live


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I'm sure you know already my car is at willie's shop getting reinforced


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Oct 19 2009, 06:04 PM~15405576
> *ignore the cheerleaders bro dont even stress your self homie........
> *


u right they r just fustrade peopie


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 19 2009, 08:06 PM~15405602
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, lylorly, Made You A Hater, MR.GRUMPY, hoppin92, plenty money regal, caprice ridah, deltapimp042002, monte24, impalamike63, 99 LINCOLN, lowridermovement, 64SSVERT
> 
> ...


4 real :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:04 PM~15405573
> *aaaaaalot more then yours homie dont worry
> *


alot more whats your frist lowrider


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 19 2009, 09:06 PM~15405609
> *4 real :biggrin:
> *


Damn fool were you been!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 19 2009, 08:07 PM~15405620
> *Damn fool were you been!!!
> *


workin


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:07 PM~15405615
> *alot more whats your frist lowrider
> *


naw so what u kool now let the cars do the talking


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:09 PM~15405652
> *naw so what u kool now let the cars do the talking
> *


homeboy you don't got my money


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY whats up


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 09:11 PM~15405677
> *MR.GRUMPY whats up
> *


I already told u my car is at willie shop getting reinforced


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:11 PM~15405665
> *homeboy you don't got my money
> *


lets see go back to the lab and put more of that money u got and hop ur shit


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:13 PM~15405696
> *I already told u my car is at willie shop getting reinforced
> *


u were talking so much shit 2day that u wanted 2hop me and now what


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 06:13 PM~15405696
> *I already told u my car is at willie shop getting reinforced
> *


a dont worry he just fustrade


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:13 PM~15405704
> *lets see go back to the lab and put more of that money u got and hop ur shit
> *


i got a 2 door caddy coming for that ass :0


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:16 PM~15405736
> *i got a 2 door caddy coming for that ass :0
> *


letttttttts seeeee talk is cheap :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 19 2009, 09:09 PM~15405645
> *workin
> *


 :biggrin: Stacking up for the 2pump 14 batterie setup


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:16 PM~15405733
> *a dont worry he just fustrade
> *


4cars went 2hop and 18 cheerleader de pinga


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 09:15 PM~15405722
> *u were talking so much shit 2day that u wanted 2hop me and now what
> *


that was early today but know it's to late my car at the shop


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:19 PM~15405763
> *4cars went 2hop and 18 cheerleader de pinga
> *


friends


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:18 PM~15405753
> *letttttttts seeeee talk is cheap :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


your car is cheap how long have had that shit.....


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:19 PM~15405763
> *4cars went 2hop and 18 cheerleader de pinga
> *


u got plenty cheerleader ooo and ur shit wuz there like always sitting


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Oct 19 2009, 09:19 PM~15405763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAH, HE'S RITE *CHEERLEADERS *HOMIE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:19 PM~15405769
> *that was early today but know it's to late my car at the shop
> *


if we dont hop 2night then get ready 4my door cuz this 1is not a hopper but that 2door ama go all out 4 all the cheerleader


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FRIENDS


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15405801
> *u got plenty cheerleader ooo and ur shit wuz there like always sitting pretty
> *


FIXED! :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15405784
> *your car is cheap how long have had that shit.....
> *


if think that i forgot u a balllllllller like i said let the do the talking and hop ur shit thats what it comes down tooo


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15405835
> *if we dont hop 2night then get ready 4my door cuz this 1is not a hopper but that 2door ama go all out 4 all the cheerleader
> *


daleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15405801
> *u got plenty cheerleader ooo and ur shit wuz there like always sitting
> *


so now your a hopper what happend 2 the big rims u had homie and btw where was your shit at in the backyard 4 2years now


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 09:25 PM~15405836
> *FRIENDS
> *


COME ON HOMIE, DONT COME WITH THAT!
U KNOW THERE FRIENDS ARE THE ONES THAT STAY UP LATE AT NITE AND TURN WRENCHES WITH THE REST OF THEM, AND CAN BE FOUND THRU THE UP'S AND DOWN'S.... CHEERLEADERS ARE THE ONES THAT COME FOR THE RIDE AND WANTS TO CLAIM AT THE WINNER CIRCLE.


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

all this tlk and at the end of the day no body hop their shit.. all i gotta say be ready cuz SURFERBOY COMING. so yall cheerleaders drop them pom poms and start practicing on that switch  yall noe who yall are


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:28 PM~15405880
> *so now your a hopper what happend 2 the big rims u had homie and btw where was your shit at in the backyard 4 2years now
> *


naw the big rim got boring so went lowrider so people like u dont think ur shit homie :cheesy:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:32 PM~15405917
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> naw the big rim got boring so went lowrider so people like u dont think ur shit homie  :cheesy:
> *


you know am the shit and what


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:33 PM~15405921
> *you am the shit and what
> *


white boy Pura bazookaa loko :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 06:31 PM~15405903
> *all this tlk and at the end of the day no body hop their shit.. all i gotta say be ready cuz SURFERBOY COMING. so yall cheerleaders drop them pom poms and start practicing on that switch   yall noe who yall are
> *


 :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 06:31 PM~15405901
> *COME ON HOMIE, DONT COME WITH THAT!
> U KNOW THERE FRIENDS ARE THE ONES THAT STAY UP LATE AT NITE AND TURN WRENCHES WITH THE REST OF THEM, AND CAN BE FOUND THRU THE UP'S AND DOWN'S.... CHEERLEADERS ARE THE ONES THAT COME FOR THE RIDE AND WANTS TO CLAIM AT THE WINNER CIRCLE.
> *


Ur right i agree with u dats y i say we r friends Me and plenty money lil roly angel. Weve been friends for the longest. We have put in work


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 09:34 PM~15405929
> *white boy Pura bazookaa loko  :biggrin:
> *


lol all this layitlow drama and i cant work on my frame :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

THE KING OF FLA. HOP IS COMIN DEC.5 AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW IN ORLANDO, JUST BRING ALL THE ACTION THERE, AND THE WINNER WILL BE CROWN'D AT THAT POINT.


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:33 PM~15405921
> *you know am the shit and what
> *


rember u ****** aint hopper u people r scared of chiping ur paint job :biggrin:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:36 PM~15405963
> *lol all this layitlow drama and i cant work on my frame :biggrin:
> *


 fuck dat whiteboy just do it like i do it slap some sheetmetal on da frame and ride lol :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 06:38 PM~15405974
> *THE KING OF FLA. HOP IS COMIN DEC.5 AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW IN ORLANDO, JUST BRING ALL THE ACTION THERE, AND THE WINNER WILL BE CROWN'D AT THAT POINT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 06:36 PM~15405960
> *Ur right i agree with u dats y i say we r friends    Me and plenty money lil roly angel.  Weve been friends for the longest.  We have put in work
> *


I dont wana get into this. Cus i aint got a hopper. Just da fact dat ppl keep sayin cheer leaders bother me


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:38 PM~15405975
> *rember u ****** aint hopper u people r scared of chiping ur paint job :biggrin:
> *


and u ****** are scared of us


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 09:36 PM~15405960
> *Ur right i agree with u dats y i say we r friends    Me and plenty money lil roly angel.  Weve been friends for the longest.  We have put in work
> *


  DALE, ONE LUV, RESPECT!


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 07:38 PM~15405975
> *rember u ****** aint hopper u people r scared of chiping ur paint job :biggrin:
> *


yo homie no disrespect but what paint u chippin... in my opinion just bring your car out. cus tell u the truth i dunt call myself a hopper but i aint afraid to hop agaisnt anyone and my car evrytime it comes out it hops or should i say chip.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 06:38 PM~15405975
> *rember u ****** aint hopper u people r scared of chiping ur paint job :biggrin:
> *


we chip em'... and we repaint them all over again... we dont see it..


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 09:38 PM~15405974
> *THE KING OF FLA. HOP IS COMIN DEC.5 AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW IN ORLANDO, JUST BRING ALL THE ACTION THERE, AND THE WINNER WILL BE CROWN'D AT THAT POINT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:39 PM~15405993
> *and u ****** are scared of us
> *


naw we scared its the other way around homie u see what the cars do we will see dec 5


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15406021
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh your back let me know wassup then we hopping or u were just talking all that shit 2look cool wit your new homies you club hopper


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 19 2009, 09:39 PM~15405992
> *I dont wana get into this. Cus i aint got a hopper.  Just da fact dat ppl keep sayin cheer leaders bother me
> *


IM NOT A HOPPER EITHER, BUT BEEN IN THE GAME LONG ENOUGH TO GIVE PROPS TO THE ONES THAT EARN IT.
BUT U KNOW I GOTTA BACK MY BROTHA'S UP 110% U FEEL ME


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 06:41 PM~15406012
> *yo homie no disrespect but what paint u chippin... in my opinion just bring your car out. cus tell u the truth i dunt call myself a hopper but i aint afraid to hop agaisnt anyone and my car evrytime it comes out it hops or should i say chip.
> *


like i said let the car do the talking


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

29 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, 94Fleetwoodswangin, DANNY305, SWITCHITTER, sweatitsdelta88, plenty money regal, MR.GRUMPY, all-eyez-onme, daddyville, RoLLiN ShReK, 64SSVERT, man of steel 305, Made You A Hater, Fleetwood 305, BrownSoul85, 305low, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, lowriden, L_NEGRO, impalamike63, deltapimp042002, rollin-orange, lylorly


:nicoderm:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15406068
> *like i said let the car do the talking
> *


 sounds good to me hopefully by then ill have my car flipping backwards :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:44 PM~15406063
> *oh your back let me know wassup then we hopping or u were just talking all that shit 2look cool wit your new homies you club hopper
> *


 :0


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:44 PM~15406063
> *oh your back let me know wassup then we hopping or u were just talking all that shit 2look cool wit your new homies you club hopper
> *


lets not talk about club hopper


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:43 PM~15406048
> *naw we scared its the other way around homie u see what the cars do we will see dec 5
> *


yea i see what all the other cars do but wheres your shit will it be there or what its staying in the backyard i love roly


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 06:45 PM~15406077
> *sounds good to me hopefully by then ill have my car flipping backwards :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

****** WONT BE TALKIN SHIT IF I STILL HAD THIS, I THINK ITS TIME TO BUILD A TWIN SO THE SHIT TALKIN STOPS FOR THE ROOKIES


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:46 PM~15406092
> *yea i see what all the other cars do but wheres your shit will it be there or what its staying in the backyard i love roly
> *


right next tooo ur 2 door cadi


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:46 PM~15406082
> *lets not talk about club hopper
> *


you 2 HOmie how many clubs u been in


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 09:44 PM~15406063
> *oh your back let me know wassup then we hopping or u were just talking all that shit 2look cool wit your new homies you club hopper
> *


I aint a club hopper U called me out yesterday and nothing hapened, then this morning u said i only hopped 20 inchs and i replied 25 inches, then i called u out and u didn't answer so thats y i took my car to the shop cases closed. I'll see u dec 5


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 07:47 PM~15406104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 oh if it isnt da king... wat dey do cuzz... q bola acere... hows da caddy


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 06:44 PM~15406064
> *IM NOT A HOPPER EITHER, BUT BEEN IN THE GAME LONG ENOUGH TO GIVE PROPS TO THE ONES THAT EARN IT.
> BUT U KNOW I GOTTA BACK MY BROTHA'S UP 110% U FEEL ME
> *


I feeel u. Dats tha same way i feel


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow lil i chunkyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:48 PM~15406116
> *right next tooo ur 2 door cadi
> *


yo trick come down and just fuck the other side


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:48 PM~15406118
> *you 2 HOmie how many clubs u been in
> *


the same ones u were in


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:48 PM~15406124
> *I aint a club hopper U called me out yesterday and nothing hapened, then this morning u said i only hopped 20 inchs and i replied 25 inches, then i called u out and u didn't answer so thats y i took my car to the shop cases closed. I'll see u dec 5
> *


i'll see you in the steets fuck dec 5 lets do this here we goin 2the shop in the morning


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:50 PM~15406148
> *yo trick come down and just fuck the other side
> *


thats what u need too do so ur can hop


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:51 PM~15406156
> *the same ones u were in
> *


come see me we are grown homie what do u want 2do


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FUCK IT HOP OFF AT DA SHOP NOW DALE LETS RIDE


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 06:55 PM~15406216
> *come see me we are grown homie what do u want 2do
> *


stop lip rap like i said let the car do the talking like u said we grown


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 06:49 PM~15406126
> *oh if it isnt da king... wat dey do cuzz... q bola acere... hows da caddy
> *


 :biggrin: DESCANSANDO...ACERE :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 09:58 PM~15406266
> *stop lip rap like i said let the car do the talking like u said we grown
> *


fuck the car it me and you now im going to make you stop lowrider


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 06:59 PM~15406280
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: DESCANSANDO...ACERE :biggrin:
> *


Telll me about it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 09:59 PM~15406280
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: DESCANSANDO...ACERE :biggrin:
> *


a ***** open the shop :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:00 PM~15406286
> *fuck the car it me and you now im going to make you stop lowrider
> *


let seeeee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 07:59 PM~15406280
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: DESCANSANDO...ACERE :biggrin:
> *


dats good... esta bueno eso... ACERE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 10:02 PM~15406314
> *let seeeee :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no money regal


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

TOOOOO much talking not enough HOPPING!!!

and the funny part is that evryone lives almost next to eachother!! lol

GO TO THE MAN HOUSE AND HOP THAT SHIT IN HIS DRIVEWAY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 08:01 PM~15406300
> *a ***** open the shop :biggrin:
> *


 NA LUIS WILLY AINT THERE.


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:03 PM~15406326
> *no money regal
> *


i for got u the baller


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

de verdad que aqui hay tremenda waperia cochina lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 10:04 PM~15406350
> *i for got u the baller
> *


you know it i BUILT THEM AND BUY THEM


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 19 2009, 07:03 PM~15406332
> *TOOOOO much talking not enough HOPPING!!!
> 
> and the funny part is that evryone lives almost next to eachother!! lol
> ...


  they do dat alot in cali!! house call :yessad:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:06 PM~15406375
> *you know it i BUILT THEM AND BUY THEM
> *


thats good big dog u the man :cheesy:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> TOOOOO much talking not enough HOPPING!!!
> 
> and the funny part is that evryone lives almost next to eachother!! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

monte24, Made You A Hater,Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, impalamike63


what it do homie i guess i miss all the :rant: going on today


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Oct 19 2009, 07:03 PM~15406337
> *NA LUIS WILLY AINT THERE.
> *


PERO ESTOY YO


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 10:08 PM~15406393
> *thats good big dog u the man  :cheesy:
> *


i'll buy your shit and finish it :0


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 08:10 PM~15406429
> *PERO ESTOY YO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: hno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

que paso con hialeah mira cono :roflmao: :roflmao: 
was up lu


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 19 2009, 04:51 PM~15404674
> *Almost done buffing slossbergassin' asses 59 that I just painted.
> 
> 
> ...


wet as fuck...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 19 2009, 10:09 PM~15406417
> *monte24, Made You A Hater,Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, impalamike63
> what it do homie i guess i miss all the  :rant: going on today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO,monte24

what it do


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:10 PM~15406440
> *i'll buy your shit and finish it :0
> *



LMFAO :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, sweatitsdelta88, DOUBLE-O, lalo22, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, DANNY305, 305low, RoLLiN ShReK, 64SSVERT, Boulevard305, 95rangeron14z, cutlassrhyderjd, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, Saltlife305, 59IMPALAon24s, MR.GRUMPY, plenty money regal, SWITCHITTER, ROLLIN TITO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, L_NEGRO, CADILLAC D, monte24, impalamike63, str8lowriding, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
somos chismosos


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:10 PM~15406440
> *i'll buy your shit and finish it :0
> *


how u going too tell me that if u havent finished ur :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 19 2009, 07:09 PM~15406417
> *monte24, Made You A Hater,Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ,HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, impalamike63
> what it do homie i guess i miss all the  :rant: going on today
> *


wuzzzzzz u acere


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

your more than welcome to come and hop outside of the shop with no drama and always with respect


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Oct 19 2009, 07:07 PM~15406383
> * they do dat alot in cali!! house call :yessad:
> *




EXSACTLY LIKE SOME REAL HOPPING SHIT! CANT REALLY SETTLE NOTHING ONLINE! :twak:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

just reading all the shit that went down today


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 10:14 PM~15406492
> *how u going too tell me that if u havent finished ur  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i can do both luis got plenty money :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15406508
> *just reading all the shit that went down today
> *


my i phone is about to over load
:ugh: :around:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:10 PM~15406440
> *i'll buy your shit and finish it :0
> *


u know what dale come buy it and then with the money u give me i will buy a big body too get on ur level :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 19 2009, 10:14 PM~15406499
> *your more than welcome to come and hop outside of the shop with no drama and always with respect
> *


i have respect for you but not yall CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15406505
> *EXSACTLY LIKE SOME REAL HOPPING SHIT! CANT REALLY SETTLE NOTHING ONLINE! :twak:
> *


  if only we had a real hangout like back in da days at the grove on sat n see these to big bodies nose up !!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15406505
> *EXSACTLY LIKE SOME REAL HOPPING SHIT! CANT REALLY SETTLE NOTHING ONLINE! :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:16 PM~15406523
> *i can do both luis got plenty money  :biggrin:
> *


this fun to me but dont have alnight for this back and forward shit


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 10:17 PM~15406549
> *u know what dale come buy it and then with the money u give me i will buy a big body too get on ur level :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and finish paying for your paint job


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:17 PM~15406554
> *i have respect for you but not yall CHEERLEADERS  :biggrin:
> *


back at ya


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 10:19 PM~15406587
> *this fun to me but dont have alnight for this back and forward shit
> *


so stop CHEERLEADERS


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15406600
> *and finish paying for your paint job
> *


u the man


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

well for those that missed slamfest at tampa this weekend here ya'll go!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY key pad stop working


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Oct 19 2009, 07:17 PM~15406556
> * if only we had a real hangout like back in da days at the grove on sat n see these to big bodies nose up !!!!
> *


lets see what we can do about that it would not be a bad idea


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15406620
> *so stop CHEERLEADERS
> *


we will see who the cheerleader


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

word of advice this is da wrong place to be announcing that ya'll got money. Their's alot of ****** in here hungry for that paper and aint scared of going to take it from da next *****. Just my 2 sense


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

word of advice this is da wrong place to be announcing that ya'll got money. Their's alot of ****** in here hungry for that paper and aint scared of going to take it from da next *****. Just my 2 sense


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Oct 19 2009, 07:17 PM~15406556
> * if only we had a real hangout like back in da days at the grove on sat n see these to big bodies nose up !!!!
> *


lets see what we can do about that it would not be a bad idea


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Oct 19 2009, 07:17 PM~15406556
> * if only we had a real hangout like back in da days at the grove on sat n see these to big bodies nose up !!!!
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15406620
> *so stop CHEERLEADERS
> *


we will see who the cheerleader


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:twak: 
:barf:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 10:23 PM~15406665
> *we will see who the cheerleader
> *


 you are


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15406643
> *well for those that missed slamfest at tampa this weekend here ya'll go!
> 
> 
> ...


i saww da pic of amini truck with da front wheel stickin out da hoood dat shit waz sick


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

word of advice this is da wrong place to be announcing that ya'll got money. Their's alot of ****** in here hungry for that paper and aint scared of going to take it from da next *****. Just my 2 sense


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

94Fleetwoodswangin :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 19 2009, 10:25 PM~15406716
> *word of advice this is da wrong place to be announcing that ya'll got money. Their's alot of ****** in here hungry for that paper and aint scared of going to take it from da next *****. Just my 2 sense
> *


I GOT TOYS TO BACK THAT SHIT UP


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:25 PM~15406708
> *you are
> *


its funny shit all this lip raping and when u see me uaint going say shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 19 2009, 10:28 PM~15406778
> *its funny shit all this lip raping and when u see me uaint going say shit
> *


whiteboy i'll come to your house


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

man of steel 305 :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 19 2009, 10:29 PM~15406791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tat :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:27 PM~15406742
> *I GOT TOYS TO BACK THAT SHIT UP
> *


we do too :biggrin: :biggrin: big toys choppa locka 1219 all day errday


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

the m way


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY THIS FOR YOU BABY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

wtf is up with that dually titan???? JUST COULDNT WAIT!! LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*and thats it!*


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 07:46 PM~15407050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tremendo hopper!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 19 2009, 07:47 PM~15407054
> *wtf is up with that dually titan???? JUST COULDNT WAIT!! LOL
> *


dude that man is a dam genius!!!


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

DAM NO MORE FUN


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ8QyGF0xHQ


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

lowbikeon20z, COUPE DE BEAR :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 08:38 PM~15407762
> *lowbikeon20z, COUPE DE BEAR  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 19 2009, 10:38 PM~15407762
> *lowbikeon20z, COUPE DE BEAR  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 PM~15408260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

*not for nothing and i aint cheerleading or on anyone's dick

but at least MADE YOU A HATER was built not BOUGHT BUILT...... :biggrin: 

MY FUCKING OPINION..*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 19 2009, 07:31 PM~15406837
> *we do too  :biggrin:  :biggrin: big toys choppa locka 1219 all day errday
> *


 ya tu sabe my boy bringin out dem big toys lol :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Informers nitemare (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 08:39 AM~15400486
> *TO MANY CHEERLEADERS IN MIAMI
> *


Way too many cheerleaders in miami the main cheerleader is mr.no money regal and it seems like his friend grumpy thinks he is a overnite celebrity.you two nerds need to slow that shit down.


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Informers nitemare_@Oct 20 2009, 12:26 AM~15410140
> *Way too many cheerleaders in miami the main cheerleader is mr.no money regal and it seems like his friend grumpy thinks he is a overnite celebrity.you two nerds need to slow that shit down.
> *


lmaoooo


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

mira que hablan pinga pa al final no hacer ni cojones....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up lay it lowers


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Goodmorning


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodmorning children :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 20 2009, 05:13 AM~15410600
> *Goodmorning children :wave:
> *


Wow wat a sell out


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Diz Biitch Jumping Already


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ehhhhhhh jose ur onnnn. I can tell u aint at work


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

This is always jumping


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Se ve que monte ugly is a hard workin man directin ppl where 2 dump their trash no wonder he sold out cuz he was soo tired.. Omg.. El pobre a nadie le deseo ese tipo de trabajo..lol..


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

cutlassrhyderjd , wuz good ***** i see u chillin in tha cut ....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

RoLLiN ShReK :wave: que es de tu vida amigo andas perdido..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 19 2009, 12:33 PM~15400417
> *FOR WHAT I GOT 6 batter.AND DO MORE THEN YOU
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i will love to know why the hell everyone is fighting??? arent we suppose to be a home team and go against other peeps not our selves??? estan de pinga...and word of advice to everyone with the lil cheerleading jokes,aint no one a cheerleader,we are all friends and we have all known each other way b4 none of this hopping b.s.....unlike other peeps in this shyt that just wana hang on each others balls cuz they got a sumwat finished cars...thats my 2 cents in this shyt....keep it tight,laterz....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 05:59 AM~15410766
> *i will love to know why the  hell everyone is fighting??? arent we suppose to be a home team and go against other peeps not our selves??? estan de pinga...and word of advice to everyone with the lil cheerleading jokes,aint no one a cheerleader,we are all friends and we have all known each other way b4 none of this hopping b.s.....unlike other peeps in this shyt that just wana hang on each others balls cuz they got a sumwat finished cars...thats my 2 cents in this shyt....keep it tight,laterz....
> *


and whos this?


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any -1 on here be playing that call of duty world at war on x box ?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2009, 09:09 AM~15410805
> *and whos this?
> *


im talking in general....not pointing no fingers at no one...just stating my 2 cents that ALL....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:13 AM~15410818
> *im talking in general....not pointing no fingers at no one...just stating my 2 cents that ALL....
> *



ok..... cuz it sure sounds real directed


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 20 2009, 06:03 AM~15410782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS MOTHERFUCKING DONKS ESPECIALLY THE PURP ONE


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2009, 09:15 AM~15410822
> *ok..... cuz it sure sounds real directed
> *


thats just my 2 cents nuthing more or less.......monte24 what the fuck u up 2???ive bien at ur wifes job for already 2 days,im so bored!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

wat dey do my ****** good morning layitlowers


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 09:59 AM~15410766
> *i will love to know why the  hell everyone is fighting???SOUTH FLORIDA......*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> sorry bro but that will never happen in *SOUTH FLORIDA*......
> [/b]


yea i kinda noticed...miami is the only god dam place where everyone talks shyt about everyone,but then again when a show or w.e comes around they are all looking at each other...its stupid honestly...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

im selling my wagon or trade pm me if interested
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1428360268.html


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

lowridergame estas callada hoy mi friend...whats up with the honda??


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:29 AM~15410900
> *yea i kinda noticed...miami is the only god dam place where everyone talks shyt about everyone,but then again when a show or w.e comes around they are all looking at each other...its stupid honestly...
> *


dats why their's so much beef out here in the streets ****** always hating on each other.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

morning!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Lowridergame305, sickassscion, monte24
wats up fellows


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:30 AM~15410907
> *lowridergame estas callada hoy mi friend...whats up with the honda??
> *


Callada? No voy a permitier que le diga eso a mi amigo :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 20 2009, 06:33 AM~15410925
> *morning!
> *


Uve beeeen prety quite


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 AM~15410928
> *Lowridergame305, sickassscion, monte24
> wats up fellows
> *


what id do my friend...que bola...see you did well out there,couldnt make it my jit got sick as fuck and had to operate him...pero for sure going to that dec 5th....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:29 AM~15410900
> *yea i kinda noticed...miami is the only god dam place where everyone talks shyt about everyone,but then again when a show or w.e comes around they are all looking at each other...its stupid honestly...
> *


Ur not even liein.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 AM~15410929
> *Callada?    No voy a permitier que le diga eso a mi amigo :biggrin:
> *


mira tu,,dont start with me...i heard ur selling the monte...how much??


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 09:35 AM~15410938
> *what id do my friend...que bola...see you did well out there,couldnt make it my jit got sick as fuck and had to operate him...pero for sure going to that dec 5th....
> *


yea i heard dat bout ur kid wish u da best. I did ok


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:38 AM~15410952
> *mira tu,,dont start with me...i heard ur selling the monte...how much??
> *


U must be sordo den


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 09:40 AM~15410963
> *U must be sordo den
> *


how am i sordo if i heard it u stupid kid!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:30 AM~15410907
> *lowridergame estas callada hoy mi friend...whats up with the honda??
> *



ill be done by the following week im going to the shop sumtime this week to use the lift jorge said he was str8 with that so i can run the hoses nicely by the bottom


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 06:33 AM~15410928
> *Lowridergame305, sickassscion, monte24
> wats up fellows
> *



wuzzup grump


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 20 2009, 09:42 AM~15410974
> *wuzzup grump
> *


chillin homie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:41 AM~15410969
> *how am i sordo if i heard it u stupid kid!!!
> *


Cuz it aint for sale asss o.


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

L_NEGRO :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 20 2009, 06:42 AM~15410974
> *wuzzup grump
> *


Aaaaaa. Its my friend alex. Papa after i ran over a horse. U dont wana talk to me no more


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 09:43 AM~15410980
> *Cuz it aint for sale asss o.
> *


asss o las nalgas tuyas....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:46 AM~15410994
> *asss o las nalgas tuyas....
> *


Wat i wana c is jose wit da white linc hop jose wit da gray linc :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

monte24, plenty money regal, L_NEGRO, Born 2 Die, MR.GRUMPY, 99 LINCOLN, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, Saltlife305, caprice ridah, LeXxTaCy

:wave: :wave:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 06:44 AM~15410982
> *L_NEGRO  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WATS CRAKING :wave: :wave:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:50 AM~15411007
> *monte24, plenty money regal, L_NEGRO, Born 2 Die, MR.GRUMPY, 99 LINCOLN, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, Saltlife305, caprice ridah, LeXxTaCy
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> *


Te falto la pelua :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 AM~15411004
> *Wat i wana c is jose wit da white linc hop jose wit da gray linc :biggrin:
> *


what i wanna see is you build a ttruck from scratch not buy one....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 20 2009, 09:53 AM~15411026
> *Te falto la pelua :biggrin:
> *


tu no piensas madurar???


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

jose monte24 dont start dat shit


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 09:54 AM~15411035
> *
> *


what u smoking,you cant even smoke a black without going to the er the next morning.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:53 AM~15411030
> *what i wanna see is you build a ttruck  from scratch not buy one....
> *


I practaly have


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 09:57 AM~15411053
> *I practaly have
> *


and im a witness that u have...lol...u still have to push it so it can catch drive?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:55 AM~15411045
> *what u smoking,you cant even smoke a black without going to the er the next morning.
> *


Las nalgas de tu abuela cingaooooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:59 AM~15411065
> *and im a witness that u have...lol...u still have to push it so it can catch drive?
> *


Lmao :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 10:00 AM~15411069
> *Las nalgas de tu abuela cingaooooo
> *


ewww ur nasty....:barf:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 20 2009, 06:50 AM~15411007
> *monte24, plenty money regal, L_NEGRO, Born 2 Die, MR.GRUMPY, 99 LINCOLN, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Lowridergame305, Saltlife305, caprice ridah, LeXxTaCy
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

de pinga am so bored


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 06:49 AM~15411004
> *Wat i wana c is jose wit da white linc hop jose wit da gray linc :biggrin:
> *


lmaooo. jose with the lincoln u gona juice ur shit?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OOOOYYYEEEEE


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 20 2009, 07:41 AM~15411303
> *OOOOYYYEEEEE
> *


y u screamin like that???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 20 2009, 10:42 AM~15411310
> *y u screamin like that???
> *


bro...im having a gooooood fukn day!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 20 2009, 07:52 AM~15411381
> *bro...im having a gooooood fukn day!
> *


lucky u, i woke up with a big ass headache


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 20 2009, 08:54 AM~15411034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 20 2009, 10:03 AM~15411469
> *lucky u, i woke up with a big ass headache
> *


YOU WAS HITTING YOU HEAD ON THE BACKBOARD............. :0 NO ****


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 20 2009, 08:52 AM~15411381
> *bro...im having a gooooood fukn day!
> *


god is good


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 20 2009, 11:03 AM~15411469
> *lucky u, i woke up with a big ass headache
> *


lol...damn..sorry 2 hear that!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lowridergame305, * Made You A Hater * , STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, viejitos miami, COUPE DE BEAR, Evelitog, MR.GRUMPY, LIL ROLY™

EVERYTHING FIT RITE ON THE TRAILER CHICO???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

Made You A Hater, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, viejitos miami, COUPE DE BEAR, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, LIL ROLY™


:wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 20 2009, 11:24 AM~15411638
> *Made You A Hater, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, viejitos miami, COUPE DE BEAR, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, LIL ROLY™
> :wave:
> *


hi


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 20 2009, 11:23 AM~15411629
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Lowridergame305,  Made You A Hater  , STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, viejitos miami, COUPE DE BEAR, Evelitog, MR.GRUMPY, LIL ROLY™
> 
> ...


yes it did homie...thanks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SUP LEXxX


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

HEAVErollerz90 i need that tat


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 08:27 AM~15411661
> *HEAVErollerz90 i need that tat
> *


i told u i got u


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 20 2009, 11:21 AM~15411611
> *god is good
> *


he sure is! hello there, hector!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 20 2009, 11:27 AM~15411657
> *SUP LEXxX
> *


hola, amigo!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

GRUMPY, monte24, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Lowridergame305, LeXxTaCy, Saltlife305, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, COUPE DE BEAR
hi


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ahhhhh back to normal


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 11:54 AM~15411888
> *Ahhhhh back to normal
> *


yup


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

So watz new felllas


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sup lex. Sup money mike


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 20 2009, 08:03 AM~15411469
> *lucky u, i woke up with a big ass headache
> *


Aaahh, thats what happens when you try to hang with the big boys at flanigans!  :cheesy:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 09:02 AM~15411970
> *Sup lex.  Sup money mike
> *


Dddiimmeellooo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 12:02 PM~15411970
> *Sup lex.  Sup money mike
> *


QUE BOLA, ASERE???


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Aqui mami en la luchita


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up plenty money


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:27 AM~15412187
> *wats up plenty money
> *


Chillin at work


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Ready to ride,very strong,dependable, and fast.has motor work,and lots of extras,never been abuze, dont really ride it alot,dont have time for it, will trade for a classic imp,or clean g-body!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 07:49 AM~15411004
> *Wat i wana c is jose wit da white linc hop jose wit da gray linc :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS IM TALKING ABOUT .


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, Que la verga LOCO, WhiteChocolate, LIL ROLY™, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, ROLLIN LUXURY

  :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:nono:










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 20 2009, 12:42 PM~15412312
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, Que la verga LOCO, WhiteChocolate, LIL ROLY™, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> :wave:
> *


wats good homie


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 20 2009, 09:42 AM~15412312
> *INKSTINCT003, MR.GRUMPY, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, ROLLIN LUXURY, Que la verga LOCO
> GET TO WORK PERRO....
> :wave:
> *


wat it do big pimpen......wer u at... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 20 2009, 09:42 AM~15412312
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, Que la verga LOCO, WhiteChocolate, LIL ROLY™, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> :wave:
> *


QUE BOLA


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

SO WHATS IT LOOKING LIKE ANY HOPPING ACTION OR WHAT ????? PERRO IM UP IN THE CONTROLL ROOM.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

COLOR=red]_* [impalamike63][/*__*B]*_*[/COLOR]
WHERES THE PARTY AT ?????????*


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 20 2009, 12:42 PM~15412316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: XOXOXOXOXOXOXO!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 20 2009, 09:42 AM~15412312
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die, Que la verga LOCO, WhiteChocolate, LIL ROLY™, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, ROLLIN LUXURY
> 
> :wave:
> *


Wuz up dog!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:worship: 

 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 20 2009, 09:53 AM~15412393
> *SO WHATS IT LOOKING LIKE ANY HOPPING ACTION OR WHAT ????? PERRO IM UP IN THE CONTROLL ROOM.
> *


flako time to make the samurai du back flips :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 20 2009, 10:06 AM~15412482
> *flako time to make the samurai du back flips  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



naw he said he wanna dance that hoe :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24, Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, 

Que Bola ma ninjas :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shyt. Id make it a dancer


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 20 2009, 10:06 AM~15412486
> *naw he said he wanna dance that hoe  :biggrin:
> *


fuk that make that bitch hit back bumper

it ready has the title for 3wheels in florida :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shyt my dogg laz says hes gona make a bike stand up


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Make dat bike hit back fender


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 10:10 AM~15412504
> *Shyt my dogg laz says hes gona make a bike stand up
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: that was my plan


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

i wanna see dat bike


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 10:12 AM~15412521
> *i wanna see dat bike
> *


all i need is to put the pump together and it will b doing back flips :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 20 2009, 09:55 AM~15412404
> *COLOR=red] [impalamike63][/B][/COLOR]
> WHERES THE PARTY AT ?????????
> *


*
next week its on *


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i really dont want to do this but i need the cash im goin to sell my 80 monte runs good all OG it has a v6 350 turbo trans need minor interior work and paint i have everything for it it also has the hedder panel cut for 90 lights that already got the car is 95% rust free askin $1800 obo serious offer only give me a call or text 754 244 3108 


















































THE BIGGEST DENT ON IT \


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

*LeXxTaCy*, Saltlife305,* MR.GRUMPY*, Born 2 Die :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 20 2009, 01:33 PM~15412637
> *LeXxTaCy, Saltlife305, MR.GRUMPY, Born 2 Die :wave:
> *


HOLA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

OYE GRUMPY...THEY JUST REPO'ED MY BOYS INFINITI IN KENDALL... U KNOW WHO MIGHT HAVE TAKEN IT? HE NEEDS HIS BELONGINGS...LOL


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 20 2009, 01:56 PM~15412777
> *OYE GRUMPY...THEY JUST REPO'ED MY BOYS INFINITI IN KENDALL... U KNOW WHO MIGHT HAVE TAKEN IT? HE NEEDS HIS BELONGINGS...LOL
> *


if he cals da police station they will tell him


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:13 PM~15412898
> *if he cals da police station they will tell him
> *


okkk


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Up for trades


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:37 AM~15413056
> *Up for trades
> 
> 
> ...



that shyt is cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

IN NEED OF A CENTER GOLD 13 WITH/ WITHOUT TIRE IS OK Q! 3058367305


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 20 2009, 07:54 AM~15411034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :barf:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:37 AM~15413056
> *Up for trades
> 
> 
> ...


oh man some one is goin lowrider now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 20 2009, 11:43 AM~15413103
> *that shyt is cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean
> *


thanks


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 20 2009, 11:50 AM~15413180
> *oh man some one is goin lowrider now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


never lol im a big rim rider all day errday


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:54 AM~15413217
> *never lol im a big rim rider all day errday
> *


***** u know u got that hydraulic oil in ur veins :biggrin: :biggrin: lol naw but good luck on the trade do


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 20 2009, 12:02 PM~15413266
> ******  u know u got that hydraulic oil in ur veins :biggrin:  :biggrin:  lol naw but good luck on the trade do
> *


 lol thanks chico


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shyt dat fleet on sum red 13teeeeeens. Would loook real nice


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 20 2009, 12:09 PM~15413326
> *Shyt dat fleet on sum red 13teeeeeens. Would loook real nice
> *


X2


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

wat dey do omar


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sweatitsdelta88 :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

bad ass lac


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

nice 3


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

one off the best 63s out there


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 20 2009, 10:02 AM~15412455
> *
> 
> 
> ...













were is the.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Made You A Hater
:h5:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 12:40 PM~15413569
> *wat dey do omar
> *


Chillin *****!! Wuz up with you?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Let me knowwwwww


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 20 2009, 04:02 PM~15413782
> *Made You A Hater
> :h5:
> *


loco loco loco loco


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

all-eyez-onme :nicoderm:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 05:09 PM~15414358
> *all-eyez-onme :nicoderm:
> *


 DIMELO PAUL WALL Y ENTONCES :nicoderm:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Oct 20 2009, 01:28 PM~15413997
> *Chillin *****!! Wuz up with you?
> *


aqui dogg in da errday hustle you know how it is


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 05:00 PM~15414746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 03:00 PM~15414746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up homie heard u had sum prob on the way home hope u made it ok


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 06:00 PM~15414746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MADE U A HATER HOW DA 91 FLEETWOOD GOIN....U STARTED HOOKING DAT BITCH UP ALREADY...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 20 2009, 07:51 PM~15415621
> *MADE U A HATER HOW DA 91 FLEETWOOD GOIN....U STARTED HOOKING DAT BITCH UP ALREADY...
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 02:20 PM~15414456
> *aqui dogg in da errday hustle you know how it is
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 01:54 PM~15413217
> *never lol im a big rim rider all day errday
> *


wuzza psyco dont lie! show em that red blazer on them 13s dawg :biggrin: 
i used to like that shit, wit the 3 12s banging!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 20 2009, 05:22 PM~15415872
> *wuzza psyco dont lie! show em that red blazer on them 13s dawg :biggrin:
> i used to like that shit, wit the 3 12s banging!
> *


lol ah hell naw i never took pictures of it on 13's only on big rims


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 08:49 PM~15416100
> *lol ah hell naw i never took pictures of it on 13's only on big rims
> 
> 
> ...


I USED TO LIKE DAT TRK ALOT N MY DOG HAD SOME FUNK IN DAT BITCH TO.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

For Sale




















Also coming out soon heres a sneak peak.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 20 2009, 06:00 PM~15416225
> *I USED TO LIKE DAT TRK ALOT N MY DOG HAD SOME FUNK IN DAT BITCH TO.
> *


 for real dogg that blazer use to knock harder wit 3 12's than my lac with 3 15's


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

WAS GOOD TO ALL.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 05:49 PM~15416100
> *lol ah hell naw i never took pictures of it on 13's only on big rims
> 
> 
> ...


i miss my blazer i should off never sold that bitch and it was the first blazer on 22's too


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

THERE HAS BEEN A LOT OF HATE LATELY ON HERE WOW


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats up miami


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15416369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONO THATS REAL NICE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this bitch is clean ass fuk


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

one of the nices out there


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sour diesel :worship:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 06:35 PM~15416581
> *sour diesel :worship:
> *


que paso loco?!!?!?!? te espere loco


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 06:35 PM~15416581
> *sour diesel :worship:
> *


WHAAASSSAAAPPP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 20 2009, 09:37 PM~15416606
> *que paso loco?!!?!?!? te espere loco
> *


i got my son today :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

OK I DONT GET IT LAST NIGHT MADE YOU A HATER AND MR GRUMPY WERE FIGHTING TODAY I GUESS THEY KISSED AND MADE UP. NOTHING TO SAY TO EACH OTHER GUYS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, sour diesel, CADILLAC D, HEAVErollerz90, the Big M in the house


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 07:46 PM~15416069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONO IS THAT YOUR SON


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 20 2009, 09:40 PM~15416670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got the one in the black


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 08:39 PM~15416644
> *Made You A Hater, sour diesel, CADILLAC D, HEAVErollerz90, the Big M in the house
> *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15416369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo this picture is sick :0 :0 :0


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 20 2009, 08:42 PM~15416701
> *yo this picture is sick  :0  :0  :0
> *


GIVE IT SOME MEDICINE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 06:42 PM~15416689
> *i got the one in the black
> *


my ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

david whats homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 06:39 PM~15416644
> *Made You A Hater, sour diesel, CADILLAC D, HEAVErollerz90, the Big M in the house
> *


whats up MAJESTICS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

i know the car is here in miami and with a new owner but here is a pic i found


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> *not for nothing and i aint cheerleading or on anyone's dick
> 
> but at least MADE YOU A HATER was built not BOUGHT BUILT...... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ACE YOU ARE RIGHT ON THAT MAN CUZ I TELL U BUY SOMETHING FROM SOMEONE ELSE AND THINK UR THE SHIT IS NOT COOL MAN


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats good sikassscion,plenty money lil roly


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:52 PM~15416830
> *Wats good sikassscion,plenty money lil roly
> *


shit he talk :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*clean 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke DAYTONS..... NO adaptors or knockoffs. $750* let me know. also can have a 5th one for a booty kit for lil bit more. hit me up if interested thanx


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 20 2009, 08:49 PM~15416800
> *i know the car is here in miami and with a new owner but here is a pic i found
> 
> 
> ...


  REAL NICE PIC!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 09:55 PM~15416872
> *shit he talk :0
> *


Wat happen


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:58 PM~15416914
> *Wat happen
> *


shit happen homeboy


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 10:00 PM~15416933
> *shit happen homeboy
> *


Call me


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

rollin-orange,PINK86REGAL,Made You A Hater

wuz up


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 10:02 PM~15416960
> *Call me
> *


for what you want to make love


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 09:03 PM~15416975
> *for what you want to make love
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I told u alreary y I couldn't hop last n I stayed quiet now dis fidel castro guy which I don't know starts talking shit n u mad again I done wit dis shit


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 10:08 PM~15417018
> *I told u alreary y I couldn't hop last n I stayed quiet now dis fidel castro guy which I don't know starts talking shit n u mad again I done wit dis shit
> *


homeboy your ass is my :angry:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:08 PM~15417018
> *I told u alreary y I couldn't hop last n I stayed quiet now dis fidel castro guy which I don't know starts talking shit n u mad again I done wit dis shit
> *


HEY FUCKER I DONT KNOW U EITHER SEEMS LIKE YOU HAVE ISSUES WITH OTHER PEOPLE SO I AINT EVEN GOING TO FIGHT WITH YOU

WHAT THE FUCK DO I HAVE TO DO WITH THE ISSUE YOU HAVE WITH MADE YOU A HATER AND YOU 

FUCK U BOTH FOR ALL I CARE


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

1SIKLAC

what it do *****


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 10:10 PM~15417036
> *homeboy your ass is my :angry:
> *


When my car is done we will hop is dat good for u


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 10:13 PM~15417085
> *When my car is done we will hop is dat good for u
> *


fuck a hop....im hopping on you


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

dejen la waperia cochina esa y delen pa la calle like real ******


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Oct 20 2009, 10:12 PM~15417065
> *HEY FUCKER I DONT KNOW U EITHER SEEMS LIKE YOU HAVE ISSUES WITH OTHER PEOPLE SO I AINT EVEN GOING TO FIGHT WITH YOU
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK DO I HAVE TO DO WITH THE ISSUE YOU HAVE WITH MADE  YOU A HATER AND YOU
> ...


Buddy u brought up da topic dat shit happen lastnite n nows when u talk bout it where da fuk is ur car cuz I'm sure he will agree wit me to hop u too since u wanna get into it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 10:16 PM~15417112
> *Buddy u brought up da topic dat shit happen lastnite n nows when u talk bout it where da fuk is ur car cuz I'm sure he will agree wit me to hop u too since u wanna get into it
> *


fuck this fool..you talk about hopping what car you had post pic.s of it


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

my car name say it all MADE YOU A HATER


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Dis is my first hopper


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:16 PM~15417112
> *Buddy u brought up da topic dat shit happen lastnite n nows when u talk bout it where da fuk is ur car cuz I'm sure he will agree wit me to hop u too since u wanna get into it
> *



DONT START WITH ME FUCK FACE CUZ IN THE MAJESTICS PICNIC IN JUNE YOU DIDNT HAVE A CAR RIGHT , A HANGOUT LATER YOU BUY THE NEXT ****** SHIT RIGHT , THEN IN DUB SHOW YOUR FLYING A BLVD ACES PLAQUE RIGHT A COUPLE OF WEEKS LATER YOUR SOLO , NOW JUMPING ON BLACK DICK , ***** MAKE UP UR MIND ALREADY...... BITCH 

RIGHT NOW IF YOU AND MADE YOU A HATER GO TO A SHOW HE WILL BEAT YOU AT A SHOW , IF YOU HOP RIGHT NOW HE WILL BEAT YOU .. SO WHAT YOU GOT NOT A SHOW CAR OR A HOPPER YOU PUSSY


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 10:25 PM~15417225
> *Dis is my first hopper
> *


your frist hopper 20in...and your frist lowrider


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Oct 20 2009, 10:26 PM~15417229
> *DONT START WITH ME FUCK FACE CUZ IN THE MAJESTICS PICNIC IN JUNE YOU DIDNT HAVE A CAR RIGHT , A HANGOUT LATER YOU BUY THE NEXT ****** SHIT RIGHT , THEN IN DUB SHOW YOUR FLYING A BLVD ACES PLAQUE RIGHT A COUPLE OF WEEKS LATER YOUR SOLO , NOW JUMPING ON BLACK DICK , ***** MAKE UP UR MIND ALREADY...... BITCH
> 
> RIGHT NOW IF YOU AND MADE YOU A HATER GO TO A SHOW HE WILL BEAT YOU AT A SHOW , IF YOU HOP RIGHT NOW HE WILL BEAT YOU .. SO WHAT YOU GOT NOT A SHOW CAR OR A HOPPER YOU PUSSY
> *


Dam buddy knows my life story u stalking me


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 10:26 PM~15417240
> *your frist hopper 20in...and your frist lowrider
> *


whats up no pic.s of your other cars


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP FOOL


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:29 PM~15417262
> *Dam buddy knows my life story u stalking me
> *


thats all you can say, well i guess so when your sucking someone elses dick to get your car done before dec. 5 . hey when you finish sucking dick come suck mine i'm done with you


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Oct 20 2009, 10:36 PM~15417352
> *thats all you can say, well i guess so when your sucking someone elses dick to get your car done before dec. 5 . hey when you finish sucking dick come suck mine i'm done with you
> *


I'm paying for my shit buddy I aint suking nobody


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 10:34 PM~15417332
> *whats up no pic.s of your other cars
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:39 PM~15417400
> *I'm sucking for my shit buddy I aint paying  nobody
> *


wtf your gay :0


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 10:45 PM~15417469
> *:dunno:
> *


Its my first I told u already


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Oct 20 2009, 10:48 PM~15417494
> *wtf your gay  :0
> *


Wow u changed da words around u feel happy dat u talented on da computer


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

DAM MIAMI FEST GETTING REAL GOOD AT NIGHT I GOTA STAY UP :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

fuck all this who hops more and who does what fuck all that beef little kids computer shit talking. Just see each other on the streets and then hop all ya'll want and in the mean time just keep on riding fools


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:51 PM~15417525
> *Wow u changed da words around u feel happy dat u talented on da computer
> *



i bet you'll be in another car club come dec 5 . who all want to bet i'm in


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 20 2009, 07:55 PM~15417571
> *DAM MIAMI FEST GETTING REAL GOOD AT NIGHT I GOTA STAY UP :biggrin:
> *


lol you clown fool que bolon asere


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 06:45 PM~15416739
> *david whats homie
> *


WHATS GOOD LUE THIS ****** HERE NEVER CHANGE :biggrin: THATS WHY I LIKE TO STAY OUT THIS BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 10:56 PM~15417594
> *lol you clown fool que bolon asere
> *


CHILLIN FOOL OUT HERE DAT MY LITTLE DOG BOUGHT MY OLD 442 BACK FROM MY OTHER FRIEND DAT BOUGHT IT FROM ME ON SOME 22S...SO ITS BACK AT MY HOUSE NOW...MY HOMEBOY DAT LIVES IN MY BACK EFF BOUGHT IT WE GNA PUT SOME MUSIC IN IT TOMOROW...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 05:38 PM~15416009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Mar 5, 2008)

so mr grumpy why did you leave blvd aces. i say leave cuz i guess thats what you did


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15417631
> *CHILLIN FOOL OUT HERE DAT MY LITTLE DOG BOUGHT MY OLD 442 BACK FROM MY OTHER FRIEND DAT BOUGHT IT FROM ME ON SOME 22S...SO ITS BACK AT MY HOUSE NOW...MY HOMEBOY DAT LIVES IN MY BACK EFF BOUGHT IT WE GNA PUT SOME MUSIC IN IT TOMOROW...
> *


you putting 6's on that bubble or wat


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:03 PM~15417689
> *you putting 6's on that bubble or wat
> *


6S FOR SURE IM LEAVING SOON ON ANOTHR TRIP WEN I COME BACK ILL SELL DA 22S AND DROP 26S ON IF NOT SOME STAGGERED 24S....BUT FOR SURE ITS NOT STAYING ON 22S..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY YOU A BITCH.........


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 20 2009, 08:05 PM~15417709
> *6S FOR SURE IM LEAVING SOON ON ANOTHR TRIP WEN I COME BACK ILL SELL DA 22S AND DROP 26S ON IF NOT SOME STAGGERED 24S....BUT FOR SURE ITS NOT STAYING ON 22S..
> *


hay billete asere i wanna put 6's on my shit but their's no cheese ta dura la cosa


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:08 PM~15417739
> *hay billete asere i wanna put 6's on my shit but their's no cheese ta dura la cosa
> *


I KNOW ***** SHITS HARD.....BUT FUCK IT AS LNG AS MY MORTAGE N BILLS PAYED THEN I HAVE SOME XTRA BREAD ILL BUY THE RIMS FUCK IT I BUST MY ASS AT WORK GOTA STUNT TOO....U ALREADY STUNTN U ON 4S FOOL U GOOD.. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 20 2009, 08:10 PM~15417767
> *I KNOW ***** SHITS HARD.....BUT FUCK IT AS LNG AS MY MORTAGE N BILLS PAYED THEN I HAVE SOME XTRA BREAD ILL BUY THE RIMS FUCK IT I BUST MY ASS AT WORK GOTA STUNT TOO....U ALREADY STUNTN U ON 4S FOOL U GOOD.. :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah but i wanna change the look


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

****** BETTER GET READY CUZ THIS ONE IS COMING

















JUST LIKE THIS ONE FOR ALL THE ROOKIE HOPPERS
[url=http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z70/cadi_014/blvdacesmiamipicnic072.jpg]http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z70/cad...mipicnic072.jpg[/url]


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:11 PM~15417779
> *lol yeah but i wanna change the look
> *


Slowly ***** ul change it fool I saw u pt dat bitch up for trade to


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

THIS ONE COOMING TO.....BUT LIKE MY HOMEBOY TOLD ME PUT IT IN THE LAB FRIST :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO BY ANY CHANCE IS EAST COAST RYDERS GONNA HAVE THE JANUARY SHOW NEXT YEAR AGAIN


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 08:24 PM~15417854
> *THIS ONE COOMING TO.....BUT LIKE MY HOMEBOY TOLD ME PUT IT IN THE LAB FRIST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

JUST LIKE THIS ONE FOR ALL THE ROOKIE HOPPERS
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z70/cad...mipicnic072.jpg[/IMG]









I LIKE THAT [THE ROOKIE HOPPERS]


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

all-eyez-onme, BrownSoul85, :wave: :wave:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 11:30 PM~15417908
> *all-eyez-onme, BrownSoul85, :wave:  :wave:
> *


LOKO LOKO LOKO QUE PASO MACIZO :scrutinize:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

yo Made You A Hater :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I'm done on here


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats up 06hemi


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 11:48 PM~15418147
> *I'm done on here
> *


homie your done


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 20 2009, 11:20 PM~15417822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THATS ONE OF MY OLD PICS


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Looks like it gonna rain down south again


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Mr regal galo111 how u doing


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:29 PM~15418584
> *Mr regal galo111 how u doing
> *


same shit you


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 21 2009, 12:32 AM~15418623
> *same shit you
> *


Same ol shit here at work


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

str8 up :420: :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15416369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, fam! That might be my next tat!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15417843
> *Slowly ***** ul change it fool I saw u pt dat bitch up for trade to
> *


yeah dogg lets see wat happens dogg


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

morning layitlowers


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

STAND UP MIAMI AND LET TAMPA KNOW HOW MIAMI DO IT IN THE BIG RIM GAME


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

plenty money regal <<<< wuzzup *****


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats good miami


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 21 2009, 06:13 AM~15420676
> *wats good miami
> *


Wuz up angel


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Goodmorning layitlowers!! Hit me up for all your lowrider needs :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 21 2009, 05:39 AM~15420569
> *plenty money regal <<<< wuzzup *****
> *


At work wuz up u the big A


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

taco bell tonite,dont miss it...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

this shit dead like a mutha!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *MR.GRUMPY, monte24*

:wave:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Oct 21 2009, 09:51 AM~15421238
> *taco bell tonite,dont miss it...
> *


ill b there...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 20 2009, 08:27 PM~15417878
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

ANY BODY HAS A REAR-END FOR A LAC FOR SALE


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 20 2009, 12:20 PM~15412571
> *i really dont want to do this but i need the cash im goin to sell my 80 monte runs good all OG it has a v6 350 turbo trans need minor interior work and paint i have everything for it it also has the hedder panel cut for 90 lights that already got the car is 95% rust free askin $1800 obo  serious offer only give me a call or text 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 21 2009, 07:33 AM~15420548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BBBBLLLLVVVVDDDD
ACES


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats good Miami...?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Who Productions, Saltlife305, Lowridergame305, Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ripsta85, LeXxTaCy


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello everyone :wave:

This shits pretty dead


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 21 2009, 10:23 AM~15422401
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Who Productions, Saltlife305, Lowridergame305, Que la verga LOCO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, ripsta85, LeXxTaCy
> 
> *


wat up pimpen......
:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 21 2009, 10:27 AM~15422446
> *wat up pimpen......
> :wave:
> *



WORKING AND READING AWAY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN QUE BOLAA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any body goin to taco bell today?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MIAMI :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 21 2009, 10:42 AM~15422619
> *Any body goin to taco bell today?
> *


pick up ur phonee!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Im in court


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIDEL CASTRO_@Oct 20 2009, 07:56 PM~15417592
> *i bet you'll be in another car club come dec 5 . who all want to bet i'm in
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Oct 21 2009, 01:02 PM~15422182
> *BBBBLLLLVVVVDDDD
> ACES
> *


Yessssir


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 21 2009, 11:03 AM~15422852
> *Im in court
> *


you are in court and on layitlow :roflmao: :roflmao: juunnkkiieeee


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to. My trusty. I phone


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte24 :wave: :wave:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 06:31 PM~15405901
> *COME ON HOMIE, DONT COME WITH THAT!
> U KNOW THERE FRIENDS ARE THE ONES THAT STAY UP LATE AT NITE AND TURN WRENCHES WITH THE REST OF THEM, AND CAN BE FOUND THRU THE UP'S AND DOWN'S.... CHEERLEADERS ARE THE ONES THAT COME FOR THE RIDE AND WANTS TO CLAIM AT THE WINNER CIRCLE.
> *





YOU COULD NOT HAVE SAID THAT ANY BETTER!!!!!!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

imbored so ima post this new shirt im working on for my club, any thoughts?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR SALE $3000


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

does it still got da quarter window cut out?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 21 2009, 04:09 PM~15425775
> *FOR SALE $3000
> 
> 
> ...


  looks nice y dnt u finsh it ?? n keep it !! but good luck on da sale


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 21 2009, 06:13 PM~15425829
> *does it still got da quarter window cut out?
> *



yeah. im looking for someone that can put that window BACK ON. because honestly i hate that shit. other then that this car is clean


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Oct 21 2009, 06:14 PM~15425844
> * looks nice y dnt u finsh it ?? n keep it !! but good luck on da sale
> *


i have everything to finish it. just really lost interest in it. Also for anybody that is interested got a fresh chevy 305 and all parts brand new chromed out for the motor still in the boxes for extra $$$. spent alot of money on the motor


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

wats up miami fest


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ANOTHER PICTURE OF THE FIREWALL


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


305/35/24 I GOT 1 USED TIRE LEFT..CHUNKY LIKE NEW $120
HOLLA AT ME 305 761 4224


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 21 2009, 05:00 PM~15425678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who does that car belong to


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

where is there a lowrider bike shop here in miami ? any -1 here locally that make custom bike parts ???


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for a 90 back bumper anybody


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

lookin for a pair of 12" cylinders???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Oct 21 2009, 07:44 PM~15428405
> *lookin for a pair of 12" cylinders???
> *



king auto dude they got what you need


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

born to die wussup


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 21 2009, 08:23 PM~15428910
> *born to die wussup
> *


chilling chiko just got the crib from hangout fuking rain nos mato out there


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 21 2009, 08:25 PM~15428936
> *chilling chiko just got the crib from hangout fuking rain nos mato out there
> *



shit thats y i aint go out there that rain was gonna be serious


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 21 2009, 08:27 PM~15428969
> *shit thats y i aint go out there that rain was gonna be serious
> *


naw but it was chilling do


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

monte 24 wussup mr


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

laz


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wow guy


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

da hang outt was offf da chain


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 21 2009, 08:30 PM~15429043
> *laz
> *


dimelo oye encontre el papi del nino lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 21 2009, 08:32 PM~15429070
> *da hang outt was offf da chain
> *



im shure it was thats y ur on layitlow ALREADY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 21 2009, 08:35 PM~15429115
> *dimelo oye encontre el papi del nino lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I SEEN IT AND STUDIED IT ALREADY LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 21 2009, 08:36 PM~15429135
> *I SEEN IT AND STUDIED IT ALREADY LOL
> *


that bitch looks nice


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 21 2009, 08:38 PM~15429174
> *that bitch looks nice
> *


YEAA TOO BAD ITS FOR SALE LOOKS NICE BUT W.E.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15427860
> *where is there a lowrider bike shop here in miami ? any -1 here locally that make custom bike parts ???
> *



Talk to Mike Linville.
Owner of Pinnacle.
He's in Broward, but he can make you anything you want.
And it's definitely top quality stuff.


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 21 2009, 08:36 PM~15429135
> *I SEEN IT AND STUDIED IT ALREADY LOL
> *


clean clean just for alex lmao


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

wats up monte


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 21 2009, 10:01 PM~15430193
> *Talk to Mike Linville.
> Owner of Pinnacle.
> He's in Broward, but he can make you anything you want.
> ...


theres one by hialeah high called shwinn


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Chillin here at workkk.


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 22 2009, 04:36 AM~15431821
> *Chillin here at workkk.
> *


damm like dat u finally gonna hop da truck


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Oct 21 2009, 06:09 PM~15425775
> *FOR SALE $3000
> 
> 
> ...



For sale


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 22 2009, 04:37 AM~15431827
> *damm like dat u finally gonna hop da truck
> *


Shyt. Im tryin to get der.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15427860
> *where is there a lowrider bike shop here in miami ? any -1 here locally that make custom bike parts ???
> *


pm born to die hes lowrider bike man...bitch


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hola :wave: lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 21 2009, 10:38 PM~15428341
> *looking for a 90 back bumper anybody
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 22 2009, 05:47 AM~15431981
> *Hola :wave: lol
> *


Wow. Wat a nerd


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 22 2009, 06:09 AM~15432079
> *Wow.    Wat a nerd
> *


Que bola


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 22 2009, 06:09 AM~15432079
> *Wow.    Wat a nerd
> *


Don't get me started


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 22 2009, 06:11 AM~15432092
> *Que bola
> *


Buenos dias amigo. Que pupi no te coja en el telefono


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 22 2009, 06:14 AM~15432108
> *Don't get me started
> *


250 $


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

more for me then


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 22 2009, 06:00 AM~15432037
> *
> *










:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Low_Ski_13, Str8PiMpInReBeka,

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 22 2009, 09:59 AM~15432359
> *more for me then
> 
> 
> ...


lmao... ur such a nerddd... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

LeXxTaCy, 06hemiram, monte24
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 08:06 AM~15432805
> *LeXxTaCy, 06hemiram, monte24
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

el COHIBA coming soon....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Fleetwood 305, monte24

:wave: :wave: que bola


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 11:06 AM~15432805
> *LeXxTaCy, 06hemiram, monte24
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HOLA!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Oct 21 2009, 07:44 PM~15428405
> *lookin for a pair of 12" cylinders???
> *


We have a set in stock of 12 inch competition series new in chrome...let me know!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need wire wheel from (king wire wheels) or (galaxy wire wheel )
i carry all styles any custom color or all chrome or gold 786-380-6468 :biggrin:  















king wire wheels

galaxy wire wheels















:uh:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


abusador :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


lets nose it up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww lordd. Loookin goooood. :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bigg body game izzzz seriouz


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 22 2009, 09:31 AM~15433609
> *Bigg body game izzzz seriouz
> *


It sure iss!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 12:18 PM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


DANNY... THAT LAC IS GONNA BE A BEAUTY! GREAT, GREAT, GREAT JOB! THE COLOR SCHEME IS FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRE! LUV IT! :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 22 2009, 12:27 PM~15433567
> *lets nose it up!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL...UH-OH... 1ST CHALLENGERRR!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

i got a set of 14 inch coker tires 5.20's brand new never used ima post pics later on


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 22 2009, 09:16 AM~15433460
> *anybody need wire wheel from (king wire wheels) or (galaxy wire wheel )
> i carry all styles any custom color or all chrome or gold 786-380-6468 :biggrin:
> 
> ...




that first rim looks hard as fuk


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Da blue ones r nice


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

YOU ON FIRE !!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 22 2009, 09:27 AM~15433567
> *lets nose it up!!!! :biggrin:
> *




oye claudio you aint kno anyone who gotz a billet steering wheel for sale looking for one


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Alex. Is iy 4 da honda


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

aammiiggooo


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg choppin up the game....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Oct 22 2009, 12:23 PM~15435061
> *my dawg choppin up the game....
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte24 que ases???


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Lowridergame305, :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 12:58 PM~15435394
> *Lowridergame305, :wave:
> *



wuzzup grump


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 22 2009, 04:00 PM~15435417
> *wuzzup grump
> *


chillin at da crib homie bored ass fuk


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 01:01 PM~15435425
> *chillin at da crib homie bored ass fuk
> *



shit im waiting till that 430 bell to run out this biitch today i wanna finish the project


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Grumpy. I c u


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 22 2009, 04:03 PM~15435449
> *shit im waiting till that 430 bell to run out this biitch today i wanna finish the project
> *


u started it already??


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

monte 24


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 22 2009, 04:04 PM~15435458
> *Grumpy.  I c u
> *


i c u 2 asshole que bola


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 01:05 PM~15435471
> *u started it already??
> *



yea ive been working on it this week rack installed and bolted in already that biitch looks good and the rest is gettin put in lil by lil tommorow i get my ****** stuff lol and by wednessday hangout hittin em


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 01:06 PM~15435476
> *i c u 2 asshole que bola
> *



how can u miss him :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 22 2009, 04:08 PM~15435493
> *yea ive been working on it this week rack installed and bolted in already that biitch looks good and the rest is gettin put in lil by lil tommorow i get my ****** stuff lol and by wednessday hangout hittin em
> *


dale homie congrats


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MR.GRUMPY, Lowridergame305, *Made You A Hater*, ripsta85, monte24


wuzzup luis


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, MR.GRUMPY, *99 LINCOLN*, ripsta85, monte24


wuzzzup nagger


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 11:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


Any pictures of the frame work?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 22 2009, 03:05 PM~15434914
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI
> 
> CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

plenty money regal u lost homie


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

Back to the original owners house.....my little dog bought it back n i painted the 22s lip yest bitch looking good....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 12:18 PM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...













MY DOG COMING OUT SERIOUS FOR THEM LACS..... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

DANNY 2MORE CARS COMING TO DA CLICK...WE READY... :biggrin: 








SOON ON 4S OR 6S LOWERED


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 01:36 PM~15435734
> *plenty money regal u lost homie
> *


Chilling post like a light pole


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plenty money regal_@Oct 22 2009, 02:54 PM~15436491
> *Chilling post like a light pole
> *


Chilling posted like a light pole


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 22 2009, 01:39 PM~15435771
> *Back to the original owners house.....my little dog bought it back n i painted the 22s lip yest bitch looking good....
> 
> 
> ...


its not at my crib the original owner car looks good


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Oct 22 2009, 03:29 PM~15436813
> *its not at my crib original owner
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the trunk of a cutlass i did today...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Oct 22 2009, 06:29 PM~15436813
> *its not at my crib the original owner    car looks good
> *


BITCH ON RIMS NOT ON STOCKS.....


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

:roflmao: i know bitch!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Oct 22 2009, 06:40 PM~15436880
> *:roflmao:  i know bitch!
> *


HOE I NEED THE FRONT IMPALA SPRINGS FOR MINES DONT LET THEM GO AND I ORDERED THE CLEAR LIGHTS ALREADY....


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

i wont cross dresser


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 22 2009, 01:39 PM~15435771
> *Back to the original owners house.....my little dog bought it back n i painted the 22s lip yest bitch looking good....
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is lookin hard...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 11:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 SHIT LOOKS RAW


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 22 2009, 06:37 PM~15436863
> *the trunk of a cutlass i did today...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 22 2009, 01:39 PM~15435771
> *Back to the original owners house.....my little dog bought it back n i painted the 22s lip yest bitch looking good....
> 
> 
> ...


lol i seen that car yesturday. we got off at bird rd. i got a white cutdogg


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15437444
> *lol i seen that car yesturday. we got off at bird rd. i got a white cutdogg
> *


YEA U PROB DID BUT WITH DA TWO FRONT RIMS ON WE PAINTED THEM LAST NIGHT N PUT ALL 4 INDA MORNING.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 22 2009, 04:38 PM~15437517
> *YEA U PROB DID BUT WITH DA TWO FRONT RIMS ON WE PAINTED THEM LAST NIGHT N PUT ALL 4 INDA MORNING.. :biggrin:
> *


lol yea had two stocks to the rear..


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15437558
> *lol yea had two stocks to the rear..
> *


YEA DATS IT... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 22 2009, 04:44 PM~15437588
> *YEA DATS IT... :biggrin:
> *


lol he looked mad wen i passed him with my mids and hi's jammin! lol he turned up the bass and speeded up


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 22 2009, 07:51 PM~15437691
> *lol he looked mad wen i passed him with my mids and hi's jammin! lol he turned up the bass and speeded up
> *


YEA DATS MY LITTLE DOG HE LOOKS MAD BUT HES NOT...U SELLING DAT CUTLASS.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 22 2009, 04:58 PM~15437770
> *YEA DATS MY LITTLE DOG HE LOOKS MAD BUT HES NOT...U SELLING DAT CUTLASS.
> *


if the price is right then sure!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

this shit died de pintura!!!


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

*WAS UP ROLLIN TITO* :nicoderm:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Oct 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15416369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 22 2009, 03:37 PM~15436863
> *the trunk of a cutlass i did today...
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice..


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

No hangout tonite huh


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY :wave: wats good


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 22 2009, 11:45 PM~15440064
> *MR.GRUMPY :wave: wats good
> *


Bored driving around


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 08:54 PM~15440162
> *Bored driving around
> *


str8 fuk it no hay ma na


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 22 2009, 11:56 PM~15440192
> *str8 fuk  it no hay ma na
> *


Taco bell n checkers are dead


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 22 2009, 08:58 PM~15440226
> *Taco bell n checkers are dead
> *


down south checkers on 40th gets a lil packed but hialeah is dead


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


dat shyt look right :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning my friends :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

miami :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow miami dead fest


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505014
for sale again is this car cursed lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PnKsOk BanDit_@Oct 23 2009, 11:56 AM~15444456
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505014
> for sale again is this car cursed lmao
> *


lol... for real... that's weird...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

_* LeXxTaCy*_


HELLO


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 22 2009, 10:18 AM~15433480
> *A LITTLE PEAK OF GRAND HUSTLE.COMMING SOON.....AND YES IT IS A HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2009, 11:09 PM~15441811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PnKsOk BanDit (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 23 2009, 12:15 PM~15444610
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thas a 2fer


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 23 2009, 12:08 PM~15444550
> * LeXxTaCy
> HELLO
> *


hello, my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

yo chicho alex or danny dis me da homie whoo hit u up for dem springz n cyls woodie alex said to hit yall ****** up 2 c if we set sumtin up for new years


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami :biggrin: viejitos miami in your hood?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

maaando you are doing big things happy for you homie i see 
you in vegas bad ass keep the good work?>


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

wat it do ppl


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

plenty money regal, :scrutinize:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

mikey..i c u! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

99 LINCOLN, HIT EM UP, LeXxTaCy
wus good ms lady hows da bigbody coming along


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 23 2009, 02:52 PM~15445960
> *99 LINCOLN, HIT EM UP, LeXxTaCy
> wus good ms lady hows da bigbody coming along
> *


hey u! chillin'! she's doing well. Putting a new vinyl top on her in about a week ... might have sum gold leafing done this weekend... let's c...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 23 2009, 11:43 AM~15445875
> *mikey..i c u!  :biggrin:
> *


 lol whats up lost one?!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Austin Ace, PINK86REGAL :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for a 90 back bumper anybody


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI BORING DAY ON MIAMI FEST TODAY HUH!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

looking for a house grille for my '94 fleetwood.......


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 23 2009, 01:47 PM~15446444
> *lol whats up lost one?!!!
> *


SHE GOT A CAR AND DON'T KNOW HOW 2 ACT


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by breakitallrafa_@Oct 23 2009, 10:25 AM~15444712
> *yo chicho alex or danny dis me da homie whoo hit u up for dem springz n cyls woodie alex said to hit yall ****** up 2 c if we set sumtin up for new years
> *


CALL THEM TO THE SHOP . 305-362-1222


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 23 2009, 01:23 PM~15446758
> *SHE GOT A CAR AND DON'T KNOW HOW 2 ACT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 23 2009, 04:23 PM~15446758
> *SHE GOT A CAR AND DON'T KNOW HOW 2 ACT
> *


 :buttkick: 

:biggrin: 

flaco taco!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 23 2009, 03:47 PM~15446444
> *lol whats up lost one?!!!
> *


nada...working...u?????????


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

* $150 3000 power accoustik class d ....nutin wrong with it like new 352-553-7000 or pm me....located in carol city*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by breakitallrafa_@Oct 23 2009, 09:25 AM~15444712
> *yo chicho alex or danny dis me da homie whoo hit u up for dem springz n cyls woodie alex said to hit yall ****** up 2 c if we set sumtin up for new years
> *



wussup man call danny at the shop number and holla at him dale


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

06hemiram

WHAT IT DO


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

FOR SALE 96 IMPALA CLONE AC V8 22S HIDS ORDERED CLEAR CORNER LIGHTS WILL ARRIVE NEXT WEEK...FLOWMASTERS BLACK AND GRAY INSIDES SONY RADIO AND MIDS ALARM TINTS $3200OBO WILL TRADE FOR A CUTLASS ON 22S...PM ME OR [email protected]


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

anyone selling 3 piece 22s?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 20 2009, 08:24 PM~15417854
> *THIS ONE COOMING TO.....BUT LIKE MY HOMEBOY TOLD ME PUT IT IN THE LAB FRIST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Armando84, Still Hated, P78dayz :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 24 2009, 06:57 AM~15452995
> *Armando84, Still Hated, P78dayz :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


waz good bro :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 24 2009, 06:57 AM~15452995
> *Armando84, Still Hated, P78dayz :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What it do fool................... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 24 2009, 06:57 AM~15452995
> *Armando84, Still Hated, P78dayz :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats da statuz dawg .


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Oct 24 2009, 10:30 AM~15453117
> *Whats da statuz dawg .
> *


what it dew blackboy :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 24 2009, 07:37 AM~15453144
> *what it dew blackboy :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD MORNIN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz+Oct 24 2009, 07:30 AM~15453117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hay ma ***** hows the cut dogg coming along


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I need to sell this shit

- 18" and 8" cylinders. I'll take $100 for the 4 of em









- all this misc stuff (hoses battery cables etc)... i'll take $100 for

























or jus gimme 175 for all of it?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

any interest in some super clean all chrome reverse stamped 17" daytons? 

i need any running motor for a cutty. 305 or bigger..will trade or buy the motor or sell the rims. pm me if you have anything to offer


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 24 2009, 02:32 PM~15454295
> *any interest in some super clean all chrome reverse stamped 17" daytons?
> 
> i need any running motor for a cutty. 305 or bigger..will trade or buy the motor or sell the rims. pm me if you have anything to offer
> *


i got a homeboy with a stock 305 chevy motor ill call him if interested


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 24 2009, 01:36 PM~15454317
> *i got a homeboy with a stock 305 chevy motor ill call him if interested
> *


yea dawg please do me that solid!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, MR.GRUMPY, caddyboy, INKSTINCT003

wats good


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 24 2009, 12:32 PM~15454612
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, MR.GRUMPY, caddyboy, INKSTINCT003
> 
> wats good
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz new miami


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

my roof... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 24 2009, 09:22 AM~15453660
> *chilling cuz about to star moving down south already
> viben hows everything with u hows dem frames coming along  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hay ma ***** hows the cut dogg coming along
> *


Got a couple being done right now.......the LAB just got busy............  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15454816
> *my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work on the roof........ :0  :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

GoodTimesFL, SWITCHITTER, caddyboy, TRYMEBCH

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15454816
> *my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15454816
> *my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Oct 24 2009, 03:13 PM~15454829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Oct 24 2009, 03:45 PM~15454693
> *Wuz new miami
> *




:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: linclon rider you know :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15454816
> *my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looks great


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 24 2009, 04:12 PM~15454816
> *my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: propz


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

ErickaNjr, monalb, monte24
:wave:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15454816
> *my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

any hangouts tonight??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15454820
> *Got a couple being done right now.......the LAB just got busy............   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Oct 24 2009, 06:19 PM~15456093
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: linclon rider  you know  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wuz up *****


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 25 2009, 04:52 AM~15459096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 25 2009, 01:52 AM~15459096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck with the shop............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 25 2009, 01:52 AM~15459096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there something going on today :biggrin :


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

what they doing pimpin....everyone lost as fuck....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

THIS THING DEAD TODAY DAM... :angry:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

looking for some 5x5 stocks for my wagon pm me or call or text me 754 244 3108 got cash in hand


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*G-BODY GOLD plated door handles 4sale.....* pm me
also if u need stuff gold plated let me know aswell thanx


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: NEED A SET OF 13 FOR A CAPRICE PLEASE PM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Huslerz Wheelz (Oct 26, 2009)

New to the site not to the game got all the Dvinci's in stock. Come on in to check us out!


----------



## Huslerz Wheelz (Oct 26, 2009)

From wheelz to lambos suicide and gull wing doors and H.I.D.'s and grille kits!


----------



## Huslerz Wheelz (Oct 26, 2009)

.. and even 30's on tahoes! Lifts or layed out.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Im lookin for 3 compressors of either 450 or 550

If any1 knows of any plz let me kno..

Thanks


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Oct 23 2009, 12:26 PM~15446228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



A big dog, was this car sold!! I think this cat down were im at in Texas got this car........


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

PSYCHO WAT U DOING UP AT DIS TIME FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## tat2va (Oct 17, 2008)

looking for a set 20 inch wires (standard)...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MIAMI :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 25 2009, 08:40 PM~15464327
> *PSYCHO WAT U DOING UP AT DIS TIME FOOL :biggrin:
> *


i dont know what you talking bout pimpin im innocent :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Lowridergame305, LIL ROLY™, monte24*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

whats good ppl? this shit dead den a mothafucka!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 26 2009, 08:55 AM~15468007
> *whats good ppl? this shit dead den a mothafucka!!
> *


everybody is backing out of the lowrider stuff  thats a shame homie
soon we have to move to cali (lets keep lowrider alive in fl you guys) :angry:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 26 2009, 09:15 AM~15468635
> *everybody is backing out of the lowrider stuff   thats a shame homie
> soon we have to move to cali (lets keep lowrider alive in fl you guys) :angry:
> *


nobody backing out us ppl have a job hector and a family we get on when we can


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone know where to get "h2ocean" in or around Hialeah.
Don't feel like driving to Dolphin Mall to get some....lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 26 2009, 09:15 AM~15468635
> *everybody is backing out of the lowrider stuff   thats a shame homie
> soon we have to move to cali (lets keep lowrider alive in fl you guys) :angry:
> *


aint even like that hector but i wont put my opinion out there. i wish there was more lowrider activity out there but w.e. it is wat it is!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

:wave: monte


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Oct 25 2009, 11:40 PM~15466246
> *looking for a set 20 inch wires (standard)...
> *



Im in Texas big dog, but I got some 20in Daytons all chrome.......600 with tires.......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+Oct 26 2009, 09:15 AM~15468635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont hold back now.....say it !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tat2va_@Oct 25 2009, 11:40 PM~15466246
> *looking for a set 20 inch wires (standard)...
> *


 i got dat .. $500 with tires


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

At Mango's....str8 clowning!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 26 2009, 11:22 AM~15469680
> *At Mango's....str8 clowning!....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That fat tele-tubby loves that shit......lol... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 26 2009, 11:22 AM~15469680
> *At Mango's....str8 clowning!....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LUIS I ALWAYS KNEW YOU WANTED A KISS :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JUS FUKN WIT YA NUCCA!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 26 2009, 11:25 AM~15469697
> *LUIS I ALWAYS KNEW YOU WANTED A KISS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUS lick YA NUCCA!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 26 2009, 11:26 AM~15469706
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i have 78- 80 monte carlo parts for sale i have both door with power windows power locks and have harness to covert your monte to power window also have a driver fender and trunk lid no rust on them minor rust on driver door pm me offers


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 26 2009, 01:22 PM~15469680
> *At Mango's....str8 clowning!....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHITEBOIES!!! MUST BE NICE.........


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 26 2009, 11:22 AM~15469680
> *At Mango's....str8 clowning!....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


~ M a j e s t i c s - W o r l d W i d e ~
FROM THE STREETS - TO THE SHOW
~ ITS A LIFETIME COMMITMENT ~


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 26 2009, 01:11 PM~15470624
> *DAMN WHITEBOIES!!! MUST BE NICE.........
> *


*Opa-Locka Kustoms North Store G.M *
:0 :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 26 2009, 02:21 PM~15470735
> *Opa-Locka Kustoms North Store G.M
> :0  :0
> *


a homie hit me hit me up have to ask you something thanks  
786-380-6468


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 26 2009, 11:22 AM~15469680
> *At Mango's....str8 clowning!....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 26 2009, 10:33 AM~15469283
> *Dont hold back now.....say it !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


na nothing bad luis im just tired of everyone beefing with each other and and disrespecting each other. i rather stay home then go out to hang out


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 26 2009, 03:21 PM~15470735
> *Opa-Locka Kustoms North Store G.M
> :0  :0
> *


found a way to break the code here.... @ the north store.... i wonder how long it going to last??? but untill then was up with the junkie hour @ brewskie night on saturday that shit was good!!!!....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 26 2009, 02:11 PM~15471136
> *found a way to break the code here.... @ the north store.... i wonder how long it going to last???  but untill then was up with the junkie hour @ brewskie night on saturday that shit was good!!!!....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 26 2009, 10:15 AM~15468635
> *everybody is backing out of the lowrider stuff   thats a shame homie
> soon we have to move to cali (lets keep lowrider alive in fl you guys) :angry:
> *


Yup...............all we see is a few pics of cars from S.Florida , but you never see the cars at the shows or hangouts. Dub for the first time allowed Lowriders and there was only a few there.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 26 2009, 02:27 PM~15471313
> *Yup...............all we see is a few pics of cars from S.Florida , but you never see the cars at the shows or hangouts. Dub for the first time allowed Lowriders and there was only a few there.
> *


BocwVYJozSo&feature


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 25 2009, 10:19 PM~15464021
> *Im lookin for 3 compressors of either 450 or 550
> 
> If any1 knows of any plz let me kno..
> ...



I GOT A NEW VIAIR 350 FOR THE LOW.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Oct 26 2009, 02:51 PM~15471546
> *I GOT A NEW VIAIR 350 FOR THE LOW.
> *


how much?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 26 2009, 02:11 PM~15471136
> *found a way to break the code here.... @ the north store.... i wonder how long it going to last???  but untill then was up with the junkie hour @ brewskie night on saturday that shit was good!!!!....
> *


hell yea brewski night was serious! :420: :420: :420: :biggrin: 

i seen the pics of "mofito"! :0 :0


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE MOTOR....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 26 2009, 05:08 PM~15473084
> *GRAND HUSTLE MOTOR....
> 
> 
> ...


march kit on a hopper?!?!?! Cccccooooommmmooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 26 2009, 08:08 PM~15473084
> *GRAND HUSTLE MOTOR....
> 
> 
> ...


MY DOG AINT PLAYING WITH DAT LAC GOD DAM :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 26 2009, 02:22 PM~15469680
> *At Mango's....str8 clowning!....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


we can do that cause we got plenty money :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

or trade


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

any interest in some super clean all chrome reverse stamped 17" daytons? 

i need any running motor for a cutty. 305 or bigger..will trade or buy the motor or sell the rims. pm me if you have anything to offer

$450

check them out. i took a pik of each rim and the stamp so you can see the condition of each individual wheel.they still need a good cleaning,i only wiped two of them down a lil bit,the others you can see just have brake dust on them..


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 26 2009, 09:15 AM~15468635
> *everybody is backing out of the lowrider stuff   thats a shame homie
> soon we have to move to cali (lets keep lowrider alive in fl you guys) :angry:
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 26 2009, 05:08 PM~15473084
> *GRAND HUSTLE MOTOR....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Oct 26 2009, 01:11 PM~15470624
> *DAMN WHITEBOIES!!! MUST BE NICE.........
> *


PANCHO............................. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 26 2009, 02:10 PM~15471131
> *na nothing bad luis im just tired of everyone beefing with each other and and disrespecting each other. i rather stay home then go out to hang out
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 26 2009, 03:36 PM~15472094
> *hell yea brewski night was serious!  :420:  :420:  :420:  :biggrin:
> 
> i seen the pics of "mofito"! :0  :0
> *


And you aint call nobody ???????? :angry: :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 26 2009, 06:37 PM~15474231
> *And you aint call nobody ???????? :angry:  :angry:
> *



ni99a your always inside of a forest in central florida!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 26 2009, 08:40 PM~15474282
> *ni99a your always inside of a forest in central florida!!lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 26 2009, 06:40 PM~15474282
> *ni99a your always inside of a forest in central florida!!lol :biggrin:
> *


Not on saturday fool...............................  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Oct 26 2009, 06:41 PM~15474296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 aight next one then i'll hit u up.


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tell me wat u think finnally done wit new parts


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 26 2009, 06:52 PM~15474446
> *Tell me wat u think finnally done wit new parts
> 
> 
> ...


looking sick *****


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 26 2009, 06:45 PM~15474353
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> :0  aight next one then i'll hit u up.
> *


Aight.....i love you again..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 26 2009, 06:52 PM~15474446
> *Tell me wat u think finnally done wit new parts
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 26 2009, 06:52 PM~15474446
> *Tell me wat u think finnally done wit new parts
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sick


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 26 2009, 05:10 PM~15471131
> *na nothing bad luis im just tired of everyone beefing with each other and and disrespecting each other. i rather stay home then go out to hang out
> *


will stay home :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 26 2009, 06:52 PM~15474446
> *Tell me wat u think finnally done wit new parts
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 26 2009, 09:52 PM~15474446
> *Tell me wat u think finnally done wit new parts
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ANOTHER STR8 PIMPIN BIKE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 26 2009, 09:59 PM~15475515
> *ANOTHER STR8 PIMPIN BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 26 2009, 05:34 PM~15473413
> *we can do that cause we got plenty money  :biggrin:
> *


lol....we the real ones with "PLENTY MONEY".. :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 26 2009, 08:03 PM~15475574
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMEY


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Oct 26 2009, 06:52 PM~15474446
> *Tell me wat u think finnally done wit new parts
> 
> 
> ...




yo that color is off the chain !!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS STILL AT IT *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

BROUGHAM'S ALL DAY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 26 2009, 08:48 PM~15476391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM D THAT THING LOOKING CLEAN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ErickaNjr, impalamike63 :wave: :wave: yo que bola


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

Yo I opened up a topic called cutlassrhyderjds n friends you my dog post ur pic up.....thanks


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@Oct 27 2009, 12:00 AM~15478407
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I SAW DIS SHIT ON PHOTOBUCKET NO CAR BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS GOOD MIAMI


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 26 2009, 08:34 PM~15474187
> *PANCHO............................. :biggrin:
> *


whats up white boy!!!!!! i did call you on saturday ... will have another brewskie night soon....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 27 2009, 05:31 AM~15478959
> *WATS GOOD MIAMI
> *


PINCHANDO MA *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy, WATS POPPIN G ON A LAC


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 27 2009, 09:24 AM~15479165
> *LeXxTaCy, WATS POPPIN G ON A LAC
> *


HEY...WHAT"S GOOD? :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 26 2009, 05:08 PM~15473084
> *GRAND HUSTLE MOTOR....
> 
> 
> ...


nice enpingado acere..... :worship:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 26 2009, 11:47 PM~15476374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I C MY BABY :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

who knows how to use photoshop that can help me out


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Saltlife305, *KAKALAK*, KING LINCOLN, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~
sup fool.. where u been?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good morning, fellas....how's it going?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Somehing new i got 63 c10


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 27 2009, 08:13 AM~15479818
> *Somehing new i got 63 c10
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THIS TRUCK IS BAD ASS THEY LOOK GREAT AS LOWRIDERS I SEEN A FEW


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 27 2009, 07:21 AM~15479450
> *HEY...WHAT"S GOOD? :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HERE AT WORK


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 27 2009, 08:19 AM~15479860
> *MAN THIS TRUCK IS BAD ASS THEY LOOK GREAT AS LOWRIDERS I SEEN A FEW
> *


ill sell it to you lol :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 27 2009, 08:26 AM~15479914
> *ill sell it to you lol :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 27 2009, 08:30 AM~15479954
> *LOL :biggrin:
> *


good price to..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 27 2009, 08:31 AM~15479969
> *good price to..
> *


$5 and a stick of gum?? thats a good price.. lol j/k


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 26 2009, 10:35 PM~15476942
> *ErickaNjr, impalamike63 :wave:  :wave: yo que bola
> *


Wuz up pimp


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 27 2009, 09:40 AM~15480028
> *$5 and a stick of gum?? thats a good price.. lol j/k
> *


FUNNY GUY :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> sold </span>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> > sold </span>
> 
> 
> 
> wow quick sale........................must have been a crack head price.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 26 2009, 08:08 PM~15473084
> *GRAND HUSTLE MOTOR....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: God damn you going to fuck the game up str8 dowg!!!!!!!!propz


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 27 2009, 08:40 AM~15480028
> *$5 and a stick of gum?? thats a good price.. lol j/k
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 27 2009, 11:09 AM~15481346
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *


true!!!!!! lol sup man


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

this is my bitch... 53 chevy 5 window w/ 235 inline 6 and stock guts. doesnt get out much but is still around. my leisure city ****** know.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Oct 27 2009, 11:58 AM~15481785
> *this is my bitch... 53 chevy 5 window w/ 235 inline 6 and stock guts. doesnt get out much but is still around. my leisure city ****** know.
> 
> 
> ...


real nice i love those 5 windows i just sold my 49 5 window.... nice truck


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR SALE $3000 FIRM. JUST SHELL AND INTERIOR. NO MOTOR. PAINT IS CANDY HOK LIME GREEN WITH GHOST PATTERNS MINI FLAKES AND GOLD LEAFING


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Oct 26 2009, 05:13 PM~15471805
> *how much?
> *


100.00 its pretty much brand new 
i got valves and bags too,


Description:
350 Standard Features
-Oil-Less design
-Hi performance PTFE piston ring
-Stainless steel valves
-Moisture & dust resistant
-Gear-less direct drive motor
-Anodized aluminum alloy cylinder
-Automatic reset thermal overload protector
-Mounting plates with vibration isolators
-Stainless steel braided leader hose
-Remote mountable intake filter assembly
-Inline check valve

325 Specification:
-Voltage: 12 Volt
-Max. Amp: 17 AMPS
-Max. Working Pressure: 150 PSI
-Max. Ambient Temp: 158 F
-Min. Ambient Temp: -40 F
-Motor: Permanent Magnetic
-Max. Duty cycle @ 100 PSI: 100%
-Dimension: 9.00" L X 4.00" W X 7.00" H
-Net weight: 8.00 lbs


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

59IMPALAon24s - thanks homie.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 87 MONTE CARLO $1700


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

grand hustle whatcha got in that? got more pics? my homeboi might scoop that up.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*13'S 4SALE RIMS N TIRES ONLY NO KNOCK OFFS OR ADAPTERS $200 OR BEST OFFER...PM ME*


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO

wuz up homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

rollin-orange
what up homie


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Oct 27 2009, 12:58 PM~15481785
> *this is my bitch... 53 chevy 5 window w/ 235 inline 6 and stock guts. doesnt get out much but is still around. my leisure city ****** know.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 27 2009, 06:47 PM~15485854
> *ROLLIN TITO
> 
> wuz up homie
> *


que bola man.. how u been??


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

more to come...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Oct 27 2009, 11:03 PM~15489156
> *more to come...
> 
> 
> ...


DEM BLUE 13`S WILL LOOK NICE ON IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol. i know i was gonna go that route but my direction has changed. something a little bigger and bagged


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any -1 be on that x box live ??????????


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good morning!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 08:35 AM~15490842
> *Good morning!!
> *


HAPPY BDAY MONEY MIKE ...... :h5: DAMMM ***** WE GETTING OLD


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 10:35 AM~15490842
> *Good morning!!
> *


happy b-day!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 AM~15490842
> *Good morning!!
> *



Felicidades Consorte CoÑo0o0o Dollar Hinekens Tonight Looking Like This











AND AFTER TONIGHT IT GONNA BE LIKE DISS LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 AM~15490842
> *Good morning!!
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAWG....


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 AM~15490842
> *Good morning!!
> *


happy birthday grandpa!!!!!


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 AM~15490842
> *Good morning!!
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAWG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

QUOTE(impalamike63 @ Oct 28 2009, 07:35 AM) 
Good morning!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAWG 

--------------------

NEW 79 MONTE CARLO COMING SOON TO STREET NEAR YOU!!!!

y eso??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 AM~15490842
> *Good morning!!
> *


happy bday pimp


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24, KING LINCOLN 

que bola :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 AM~15490842
> *Good morning!!
> *



happy bday foo :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

still looking for a used house grille for my '94 big body...pm me if u got that


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 28 2009, 09:54 AM~15491955
> *still looking for a used house grille for my '94 big body...pm me if u got that
> *


you not gonna find it used!!!... so you might as well just buy a new one!... :uh:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 28 2009, 01:19 PM~15492172
> *you not gonna find it used!!!... so you might as well just buy a new one!... :uh:
> *


y not? soooomebody has to have one used....


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank all of u guys flaco, lexx, jason,tort,jose,alex,and last but not least oscar for the love!! I appreciate it!! Hopefully all of u can make it tonite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 28 2009, 10:40 AM~15492354
> *y not? soooomebody has to have one used....
> *


ok w.e...... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 28 2009, 10:40 AM~15492354
> *y not? soooomebody has to have one used....
> *


One will turn up! Have u tried ebay??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 28 2009, 01:44 PM~15492412
> *ok w.e......  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


daaaaamn...sooooomeone is hating... i'm in no rush to get it.. just looking. it will come along...u'll see :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 01:44 PM~15492407
> *Thank all of u guys flaco, lexx, jason,tort,jose,alex,and last but not least oscar for the love!! I appreciate it!! Hopefully all of u can make it tonite!!! :biggrin:
> *


where's the party at?!?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Oct 28 2009, 01:46 PM~15492428
> *One will turn up! Have u tried ebay??
> *


thanx, mikey.... na, like i mentioned above, im in no rush... if it comes along, i'll jump on it. i have other things to do before focusing on the accessories to be added :biggrin: just figured i'd ask to c if some1 is getting rid of theirs. if in the end i don't find one...i'll jump on a new 1..no biggie!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 28 2009, 11:02 AM~15492583
> *where's the party at?!?
> *


Not sure yet!! But stay tuned its going down tonite!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 28 2009, 11:01 AM~15492574
> *daaaaamn...sooooomeone is hating... i'm in no rush to get it.. just looking. it will come along...u'll see :biggrin:
> *


LMAO... Naw trust me aient no hating here!... BELIVE THAT WHOA!....


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 28 2009, 01:40 PM~15492354
> *y not? soooomebody has to have one used....
> *


eventually one will come up... just give it time trustme ive seen alot come and go on here. thats if u aint in a rush


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Oct 28 2009, 02:15 PM~15492727
> *eventually one will come up... just give it time trustme ive seen alot come and go on here. thats if u aint in a rush
> *


in no rush whatsoever :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Oct 28 2009, 02:15 PM~15492725
> *LMAO... Naw trust me aient no hating here!... BELIVE THAT WHOA!....
> *


alright, pimpin' :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *SWITCHITTER*, LeXxTaCy, monalb, ErickaNjr
wasup grumpy gillz


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: caprice ridah, *OldSchool305,* MR.GRUMPY, bigchevysandbusas, SWITCHITTER, monalb

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: i see u Walter B.....
heady duty, no mickey mouse..........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE 1800 RUNS AND DRIVES


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE , MAKE AN OFFER... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 28 2009, 12:15 PM~15493249
> *FOR SALE 1800 RUNS AND DRIVES
> 
> 
> ...


is it 4x4?


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Oct 28 2009, 11:20 AM~15492788
> *in no rush whatsoever :thumbsup:
> *


hit parts for sale its all kinds of shit for big bodys


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE

custome grill 
custome paint pin striping 
new interior 
chrome engine 
new ragtop 
2pump set up prohoper reinforced a- arms and extended 2 inches REALLY CLAEN SET UP. ITS NEVER BEEN ABUSED I SEE IT AS MY SHOW CAR. 
13 inch wires 
4 switches 
134 miles 
custome sterring wheel 
really COLD AC 
all power works 
MIRRORS UNDER HOOD AND TRUNK 
over all the car is in perfect conditon 

$6.000 O.B.O I CAN BE CONTACTED AT 786-378-3124 NO WINDOW SHOPPERS


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies


----------



## SIC CARS INC (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 22 2009, 06:37 PM~15436863
> *the trunk of a cutlass i did today...
> 
> 
> ...


  javy you did a great job homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Grumpy Wussup Fool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 28 2009, 12:48 PM~15493556
> *is it 4x4?
> *


YES 4x4


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Monte 24 Wuzzup Buddy


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Lowridergame305, monte24, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

grompie lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Grumpy lowridergame. Wuz up fellaz


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC CARS INC_@Oct 28 2009, 11:14 PM~15498993
> * javy you did a great job homie
> *


thanks..


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

1994 FOR TOWN CAR W/ A/C, LEATHER INTERIOR (SMALL RIP ON DRIVER SEAT), NEW CANVAS TOP, GOOD TIRES AND RUNNING PERFECT.....TRADE FOR WORKING VAN....954-687-3340


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

http://i903.photobucket.com/albums/ac240/H...IS/PA280002.jpg


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

1994 FOR TOWN CAR W/ A/C, LEATHER INTERIOR (SMALL RIP ON DRIVER SEAT), NEW CANVAS TOP, GOOD TIRES AND AND RUNNING PERFECT.....TRADE FOR WORKING VAN.. 954-687-3340


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Lowridergame305 
WHAT HAVE U BROKEN SO FAR ????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 29 2009, 07:58 AM~15502281
> *Lowridergame305
> WHAT HAVE U BROKEN SO FAR ????
> *


Wuz up flaco. U shoulda seen alex pulled up to taco belll. Hitn 3z. And screamin out takein all bets. Dat he was goin to make house calls :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jk. But it came out real nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Oct 29 2009, 07:58 AM~15502281
> *Lowridergame305
> WHAT HAVE U BROKEN SO FAR ????
> *



ni pingaa im breaking happy homes lol jk


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 29 2009, 09:42 AM~15502752
> *ni pingaa im breaking happy homes lol jk
> *


But its a honda how are u breaking happy homes lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dat was a low blow


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Oct 29 2009, 09:05 AM~15502987
> *But its a honda how are u breaking happy homes lol
> *



lol eyyy eyyy hahaha


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

im tellin you becky all day


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 28 2009, 01:18 PM~15493277
> *FOR SALE , MAKE AN OFFER...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


talk to homeboy tell him i gave you the number he owns a vw shop
754-244-9801


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

My dogg alex is gonna b da first honda to come out in a truccha video


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

lol truchha ***** dem roll`n videos lol in koolaid hydraulics shop hopping


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

o0o0o shit its plenty money in daa house


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Low_Ski_13, *Lowridergame305, STRAIGHT PIMPIN*

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Oct 29 2009, 09:37 AM~15503308
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Low_Ski_13, Lowridergame305, STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> 
> ...



wuuzzz good hans


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 29 2009, 12:45 PM~15503381
> *wuuzzz good hans
> *


chillin homie, hows the honda??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 29 2009, 09:13 AM~15503059
> *talk to homeboy tell him i gave you the number he owns a vw shop
> 754-244-9801
> *


cool , what's his name ??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this lil bitch is bad


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Oct 29 2009, 10:09 AM~15503578
> *chillin homie, hows the honda??
> *



just finish juiceing it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 27 2009, 10:57 AM~15479698
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Saltlife305, KAKALAK, KING LINCOLN, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~
> sup fool.. where u been?
> *


:dunno: around :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2009, 02:09 PM~15505558
> *:dunno: around :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


dam boy like dat? lol


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING















:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2009, 02:15 PM~15505614
> *BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is clean


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any-1 know of a 90-92 fleetwood 4 sale ? pm me ....


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2009, 03:15 PM~15505614
> *BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> ...


Them homie that bicth looks hot with the rims on we are going to call this one grand hustle jr


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this is da hardest grilll ive seen on a regal dat bitch is baddd :0


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2009, 04:15 PM~15505614
> *BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is so clean it made me smile


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2009, 02:15 PM~15505614
> *BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg aint playin around... uffin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2009, 02:15 PM~15505614
> *BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> ...


  thats whats up *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15508735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at the new lay it low photographer ..... :biggrin:

picture looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 08:25 PM~15509576
> *look at the new lay it low photographer ..... :biggrin:
> 
> picture looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS THE TREND! LOL TO MUUUHCH TIME ON MY HANDS! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

COMMING SOON TO OPIUM 
]


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]



 SNOOP AT OPIUM HARDROCK.THE TURN OUT WAS GREAT. MACK 10 COMMING SOON MORE INFO TO FOLLOW .


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2009, 05:15 PM~15505614
> *BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good now with the rims on and the top matching the body. :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this dudes are way out of control.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 29 2009, 07:33 PM~15508274
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI
> 
> CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SKIM what it is mang.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 11:40 PM~15511182
> *SKIM what it is mang.....
> *


Kickin it. Getting ready to pick up my 60 rag in the morning. How u been homie? when you gonna show me around the MIA. All I get to see is Miami on The First 48 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2009, 10:45 PM~15511221
> *Kickin it. Getting ready to pick up my 60 rag in the morning. How u been homie? when you gonna show me around the MIA. All I get to see is Miami on The First 48 :0
> *


the one with the monte carlo on big rims is a classic :biggrin: 

come down to the MIA already fool you got family down here now


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2009, 02:15 PM~15505614
> *BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 29 2009, 10:16 PM~15508735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat bitch is serious


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 29 2009, 05:15 PM~15505614
> *BRINGING THIS OUT MEAN WHILE GRAND HUSTLE IS IN THE MAKING
> 
> 
> ...


I'm teln u stn gona come out hard.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

mr.GRAND HUSTLE 
say








to ur replys acere......... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ROLLIN LUXURY, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Oct 30 2009, 07:12 AM~15512826
> *WATS UP MIAMI
> *


 :wave: que bola


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

WELL....SHES NOT MORENA ANY MORE.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 30 2009, 07:26 AM~15512895
> *WELL....SHES NOT MORENA ANY MORE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 30 2009, 07:26 AM~15512895
> *WELL....SHES NOT MORENA ANY MORE.....
> 
> 
> ...


tyght work homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 30 2009, 07:26 AM~15512895
> *WELL....SHES NOT MORENA ANY MORE.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.. WHAT COLOR IS THAT??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LeXxTaCy G on caddy and , Lowridergame305 switch happy QUE BOLA :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz up lay it low people :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Oct 30 2009, 07:56 AM~15513085
> *Wuz up lay it low people :biggrin:
> *


QUE BOLA PIMPIN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 30 2009, 07:26 AM~15512895
> *WELL....SHES NOT MORENA ANY MORE.....
> 
> 
> ...




DO I SMELL TRAINING DAY LOL


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 30 2009, 08:57 AM~15513090
> *QUE BOLA PIMPIN
> *


Chilling cuz working making the money so I could bring out the linclon soon


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Oct 30 2009, 08:07 AM~15513154
> *Chilling cuz working making the money so I could bring out the linclon soon
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS WATS UP MA *****


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Ben whats the number to the shop or a way to get a hold of you. Got some questions.
Thanks, HUES


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+Oct 30 2009, 09:35 AM~15512952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks just got bored and sparyed the car with a mix of left over paint... Lol... Wanted to change it up and make it mine


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*anyone needs gold plating hit me up. cheap prices and REAL FAST turnaround. *
here's some big body guards i just finished.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:44 AM~15513440
> *anyone needs gold plating hit me up. cheap prices and REAL FAST turnaround.
> here's some big body guards i just finished.
> 
> ...


IS THAT 4 GRAND HUSTLE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 30 2009, 08:45 AM~15513450
> *IS THAT 4 GRAND HUSTLE
> *



yeap got them at 7 p.m. ;ast night and 3 already done!! :biggrin: lol i'll b at the shop in a lil


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2009, 10:51 AM~15513500
> *yeap got them at 7 p.m. ;ast night and 3 already done!!  :biggrin: lol i'll b at the shop in a lil
> *



:0 :biggrin: 

Looking Good JAy


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 30 2009, 06:11 AM~15512548
> *mr.GRAND HUSTLE
> say
> 
> ...


THANK U VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY MUCH FOR THA PROPS.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:44 AM~15513440
> *anyone needs gold plating hit me up. cheap prices and REAL FAST turnaround.
> here's some big body guards i just finished.
> 
> ...



coÑooo ur one talented kid i tell you u keep smoking them blunts champ and ull be up there soon 

good job looks like the dust preserved the machine see you later mr got no chrome


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 30 2009, 08:52 AM~15513509
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking Good JAy
> *



thanx ni99a. i sent u a txt, let me know...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*



Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS@Oct 30 2009, 08:26 AM~15512895
WELL....SHES NOT MORENA ANY MORE.....
























Click to expand...

Now it's EL ******


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 30 2009, 08:54 AM~15513527
> *coÑooo ur one talented kid i tell you u keep smoking them blunts champ and ull be up there soon
> 
> good job looks like the dust preserved the machine see you later mr got no chrome
> *


  thanx bitch! ill c u later and as a matter as fuck its bout time for a medicine bar!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2009, 08:57 AM~15513542
> *  thanx bitch! ill c u later and as a matter as fuck its bout time for a medicine bar!
> *



LOL MEDICINE NAW ITS A MEDICINE ROLL-UP LOL RELAXATION TIME!

EVERYONES ON A RECESSION BUT THERES ALWAYSE MONEY FOR THE MEDICINE BARS


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

what it iss ppl


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good ?every day nomatter what happen ?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 30 2009, 08:56 AM~15513541
> *
> 
> Now it's EL *****
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE, monte24 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 30 2009, 10:56 AM~15513541
> *
> 
> Now it's EL *****
> *


*
:roflmao: that's what my brother said*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STILL FOR SALE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 30 2009, 10:50 AM~15514016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How many passes can I get?


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

does any one here do body work pm me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Oct 29 2009, 05:11 PM~15505580
> *dam boy like dat? lol
> *


:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ninty6 lincoln wat up foo


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 30 2009, 11:03 AM~15513603
> *LOL MEDICINE NAW ITS A MEDICINE ROLL-UP LOL RELAXATION TIME!
> 
> EVERYONES ON A RECESSION BUT THERES ALWAYSE MONEY FOR THE MEDICINE BARS
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 27 2009, 12:09 PM~15481346
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *


 you bought that truck down here?


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

Saltlife chek your email homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2009, 12:12 PM~15515188
> *:yes: :nicoderm:
> *


i got to hit u up soon..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2009, 02:08 PM~15515524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 30 2009, 08:26 AM~15512895
> *WELL....SHES NOT MORENA ANY MORE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Oct 30 2009, 09:10 PM~15517646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Armando wen u leaving we leave in nov do do a Rotterdam ship leavn ftl to Freeport


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 30 2009, 06:14 PM~15517669
> *Armando wen u leaving we leave in nov do do a Rotterdam ship leavn ftl to Freeport
> *


in jan :biggrin: why dat r u going


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Oct 30 2009, 07:10 PM~15517646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Oct 30 2009, 06:10 PM~15517646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjRLYtvI2bE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Oct 30 2009, 11:44 AM~15514922
> *does any one here do body work pm me
> *


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 31 2009, 10:04 AM~15521128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookn good fool :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 31 2009, 08:44 AM~15521505
> *Lookn good fool :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JD


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWO8mp2rh-Q funny ass video


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY HAS PISTONS 8'S AND 16'S


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh161/M..._69/scary-1.jpg


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

4 sale for cadillacs 80-92


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15508735
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice........... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE CENTER GOLD GRILL AND 13'S WILLING TO TRADE


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 31 2009, 07:04 AM~15521128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Oct 30 2009, 09:12 AM~15513189
> *Hey Ben whats the number to the shop or a way to get a hold of you. Got some questions.
> Thanks, HUES
> *


check your p.m.homie, hit me up on Monday


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 31 2009, 03:54 PM~15523899
> *check your p.m.homie, hit me up on Monday
> *


thank you sir.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 31 2009, 09:04 AM~15521128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

all chrome grill
super nice $300 or best offer!!!!
has brackets to install included




































89-92 headerpanel
no cracks on lights at all
no cracks on headerpanel at all
there may be some dirt on it in the picture
very nice supper clean













































90 filler









80-88









passanger side has a good filler



























super clean
gold and chrome 
80-92 brougham grill
straight bars

$350 or best offer


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car,truck, or bike send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

<span style=\'color:red\'>[email protected]




























       
[/quote]


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

does any one here do body work pm me


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

lets go dolphins !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

does anyone own or know of an aprtment or effiency for rent in the miami or hialeah area? 

lowrider friendly would be great! lmk looking for it asap


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

anybody riding to carol mart tonight??????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 1 2009, 01:48 PM~15529093
> *anybody riding to carol mart tonight??????
> *


u goin?
:cheesy:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 1 2009, 05:37 PM~15529328
> *u goin?
> :cheesy:
> *


yes


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *lowbikeon20z, MR.GRUMPY*

:wow: i live 2 minutes away from the field whats ur excuse

que bola grumpy


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> <span style=\'color:red\'>[email protected]


[/quote]


Goodluck on you sale. Trying to sell mine for $3000. Seems likes no one got money


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR SALE $3000 FIRM. JUST SHELL AND INTERIOR. NO MOTOR. PAINT IS CANDY HOK LIME GREEN WITH GHOST PATTERNS MINI FLAKES AND GOLD LEAFING


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 1 2009, 11:52 AM~15528288
> *does any one here do body work pm me
> *


hit me up hector 786-380-6468 or tex me


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 1 2009, 05:06 PM~15530186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF that shit is ridiculous


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MAJESTIC AND BROWNSOUL TOY DRIVE COMMING SOON


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 1 2009, 09:56 PM~15531565
> *MAJESTIC AND BROWNSOUL TOY DRIVE COMMING SOON
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPXLi5FWnUM


----------



## altiedaddy (Jul 31, 2008)

wuz gud everybody


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 31 2009, 10:06 AM~15521973
> *ANYBODY HAS PISTONS 8'S AND 16'S
> *



King Auto Got What You Need


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 1 2009, 06:06 PM~15530186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone weld aluminum???

need a casting platform made up.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 1 2009, 09:10 PM~15531731
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPXLi5FWnUM
> *


that was a Fleetwood he was riding at 2:23


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

$500 patterned out tops special!!!

let me knowwww....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Kandies!!! Sprayed for $1,000 (no prepping or materials included)


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 1 2009, 11:13 PM~15533089
> *Anyone weld aluminum???
> 
> need a casting platform made up.
> *


harold at miami chop shop


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Basecoats $600 sprayed (no prep or materials)


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

where can i get a alingment done on a long ass truck ?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 2 2009, 08:22 AM~15534981
> *where can i get a alingment done on a long ass truck ?
> 
> 
> ...


At a ******* shop bitch


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 2 2009, 08:49 AM~15535420
> *WATS UP MIAMI
> *


Wuz up *****


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

What it izzzzz


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 2 2009, 06:22 AM~15534981
> *where can i get a alingment done on a long ass truck ?
> 
> 
> ...


go to desiel wheels 7331 nw 27ave ask for aldofo$


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

wat up miami check this out for yall that heard of my dogg level or know who he is tonight on sunsports channel 38 they gone show his debut fight on the mma so if yall wanna watch it.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

PRICING FOR 24HRS ONLY:

MY MONTE IS 4 SALE FOR 4,500.......AFTER 24HRS PRICE WILL GO UP  

TAKE ADVANTAGE

HIT ME UP 786-556-1573


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 2 2009, 05:22 AM~15534981
> *where can i get a alingment done on a long ass truck ?
> 
> 
> ...



Reds And Spinning Wheels In Medley They Have The Space To Do It Right


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 2 2009, 11:49 AM~15537650
> *PRICING FOR  24HRS ONLY:
> 
> MY MONTE IS 4 SALE FOR 4,500.......AFTER 24HRS PRICE WILL GO UP
> ...


no one has money to buy nothing which sucks good luck on the sale homie


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 2 2009, 01:25 AM~15533241
> *Kandies!!! Sprayed for $1,000 (no prepping or materials included)
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good mayne :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Nov 2 2009, 01:10 PM~15538426
> *lookin good mayne  :biggrin:
> *


whats good pimp wen is that monte coming out?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 2 2009, 12:03 PM~15536476
> *wat up miami check this out for yall that heard of my dogg level or know who he is tonight on sunsports channel 38 they gone show his debut fight on the mma so if yall wanna watch it.
> *


wat time???i dont see anything on the guide...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Last night pics.....
















The homie laz took these two picture


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *HAITIAN 305 HOPPER*, lylorly, lowbikeon20z
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 2 2009, 07:48 PM~15540411
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lylorly, lowbikeon20z
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good homie!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 04:49 PM~15540422
> *Whats good homie!!!!!
> *


shit dawg here lookiin and riding!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OK lastnight some ***** was stunting wayyyyy to much & hit this chicks whip(bug on 22"S)Other than that shit was str8 as fuck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 04:52 PM~15540448
> *OK lastnight some ***** was stunting wayyyyy to much & hit this chicks whip(bug on 22"S)Other than that shit was str8 as fuck
> *


them boys never learn..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 2 2009, 07:53 PM~15540461
> *them boys never learn..lol
> *


It happened at the gas station on 27th at the main metro store...Man he tryd that girl face dirty...saying your shit ant even kandy so Ill just give you $100 to fix it....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

man last night was chilling


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 05:03 PM~15540560
> *It happened at the gas station on 27th at the main metro store...Man he tryd that girl face dirty...saying your shit ant even kandy so Ill just give you $100 to fix it....
> *


lol gooooood daaaaam!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 05:06 PM~15540592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol full of juice and water probably ..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 2 2009, 08:08 PM~15540616
> *man last night was chilling
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo

whats up, homie? back that up last night...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Nov 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15540822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint nuthin big dawg ....nice catching up wit yall boys last night


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 2 2009, 08:22 PM~15540788
> *lol full of juice and water probably ..lol
> *


Thats messed up...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 2 2009, 08:40 PM~15540979
> *waaaup homie
> aint nuthin big dawg ....nice catching up wit yall boys last night
> *


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 08:06 PM~15540592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY HAS A CENTER GOLD 13 FOR SALE AND BALL JOINT EXT'S 4/S


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my knockoffs came in 2day ! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 2 2009, 07:58 PM~15541186
> *my knockoffs came in 2day ! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

good ass fight for levelz 1st pro fight


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

did he win


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 07:06 PM~15540592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god those letters look like shit


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 2 2009, 08:30 PM~15541620
> *did he win
> *


yea


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 2 2009, 07:58 PM~15541186
> *my knockoffs came in 2day ! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 THOSE ARE THE ONES I WANT :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Nov 2 2009, 06:01 PM~15541224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: lol u snooze u lose


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 2 2009, 09:16 PM~15542172
> *thanx
> :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  lol u snooze u lose
> *



:banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

My 1997 Lincoln Town Car


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15542874
> *My 1997 Lincoln Town Car
> 
> 
> ...


NICE THAT SHIT WOULD LOOK NICE ON SOME CENTER GOLD WIRES BUT ITS NICE AND THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 05:06 PM~15540592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw it up close all bottles were new and the letters look a lil fucked up but its a raw ass idea i give him props and the vert 4 door marquis to with the working top everyone got they own creation and ideas


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 2 2009, 05:58 PM~15541186
> *my knockoffs came in 2day ! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



wow wut a tease lol show them true colors already mr cheerleader lol :biggrin: other then that them shits lookin shiny


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 2 2009, 10:09 PM~15544422
> *wow wut a tease lol show them true colors already mr cheerleader lol  :biggrin: other then that them shits lookin shiny
> *


  :uh: :cheesy: true colors coming soon.... me ???naw, 2 many cheerleaders in the team!! i didnt make the cut. my pom poms werent good enough :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Lowridergame305 puta wat u up to ***** :wave:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 2 2009, 06:58 PM~15541186
> *my knockoffs came in 2day ! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


mines are the same but with out the brand  looks nice tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 06:06 PM~15540592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 05:03 PM~15540560
> *It happened at the gas station on 27th at the main metro store...Man he tryd that girl face dirty...saying your shit ant even kandy so Ill just give you $100 to fix it....
> *


i would off shot his ass


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 3 2009, 09:19 AM~15546972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice

Have you named it yet?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 3 2009, 11:20 AM~15547344
> *Very Nice
> 
> Have you named it yet?
> *


thanx..she still has a loooooong way to go til she is complete...

yes sir, but until she's complete, her name remains a secret..lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

pimpin....waaaaazzzzaaaaaa! lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

yoooooooooo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Nov 3 2009, 11:30 AM~15547427
> *yoooooooooo
> *


u should call the old man n tell him i want a really light beige.....,........ :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i found this pic of lowridergame when we were in middle school :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MAJESTIC AND BROWNSOUL TOY DRIVE COMMING SOON


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 2 2009, 10:19 PM~15544569
> *Lowridergame305 puta wat u up to *****  :wave:
> *


 WIT X TINA BUA HAHAHAHA


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI*
CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b][/color


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

caddyboy, MS.LEX
wus good yall


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 3 2009, 12:46 PM~15548020
> *caddyboy, MS.LEX
> wus good yall
> *


hey! how r u?? i'm sick :barf:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 3 2009, 09:26 AM~15547874
> *WIT X TINA BUA HAHAHAHA
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: never that lover boy thats to much 4 u


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 3 2009, 10:54 AM~15548117
> *hey! how r u?? i'm sick :barf:
> *


you sick? you might have a cake in ther oven you feel me :0 :uh: :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 3 2009, 09:19 AM~15546972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 3 2009, 01:01 PM~15548199
> *you sick? you might have a cake in ther oven you feel me :0  :uh:  :0
> *


no, no, no...lol.... it's just a cough... no bun in the oven....lol!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 3 2009, 01:05 PM~15548245
> *lookin good
> *


thanx... she has a looooong way to go tho...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 3 2009, 12:06 PM~15548259
> *thanx... she has a looooong way to go tho...
> *


good to see she in good hands


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

my got this for sale and ask me to post it for him
402 BBC and TH400 2800 stall askin 2000 I need it gone asap 305-205-9067 nester


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

some quick shit.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 11:34 AM~15548588
> *some quick shit.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15548588
> *some quick shit.
> 
> 
> ...


you travel? Imma need a nova painted flat black soon...Only thing I dont have and cant get here in the woods is tape.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 3 2009, 09:54 AM~15548117
> *hey! how r u?? i'm sick :barf:
> *


feel better Ms.Lady take a warm shot of tequilla and lime clear dat right up


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 3 2009, 01:40 PM~15548638
> *feel better Ms.Lady take a warm shot of  tequilla and lime clear dat right up
> *


that's a good idea :thumbsup: 

shots any1....????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 3 2009, 09:47 AM~15548035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 11:34 AM~15548588
> *some quick shit.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my firewall came out raw


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY wat up *****


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15548588
> *some quick shit.
> 
> 
> ...


came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 3 2009, 08:27 AM~15547398
> *pimpin....waaaaazzzzaaaaaa! lol
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 3 2009, 02:48 PM~15549226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha...fuuuuunny! :angry:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 3 2009, 02:48 PM~15549226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring me sum....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

heres for those of u that asked 4 pics....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2009, 03:02 PM~15549345
> *heres for those of u that asked 4 pics....
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 10:34 AM~15548588
> *some quick shit.
> 
> 
> ...


loking goood


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 11:34 AM~15548588
> *some quick shit.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15548588
> *some quick shit.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, Miami305Rida, lalo22, lowbikeon20z, Tru2DaGame, * KING LINCOLN *

hey ur lost fool


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 10:34 AM~15548588
> *some quick shit.
> 
> 
> ...



now thats some artistic shit right there good job eric keep up the good work


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Nov 3 2009, 12:02 PM~15549345
> *heres for those of u that asked 4 pics....
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhh weehh that thang is clean.......


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: IN YA MOUF, EXECUTION, MR.GRUMPY


:0 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 3 2009, 05:32 PM~15552491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## 95479regal (Jun 28, 2009)

fatboy its nick from 954 pm me how rauls shits doin


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 3 2009, 05:32 PM~15552491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 3 2009, 07:32 PM~15552491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Really nice tat and video Who and Dre keep up the good work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 3 2009, 12:39 PM~15549645
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Lowridergame305, Miami305Rida, lalo22, lowbikeon20z, Tru2DaGame,  KING LINCOLN
> 
> ...


ive been sick *****. n broke


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 3 2009, 01:41 PM~15549654
> *now thats some artistic shit right there good job eric keep up the good work
> *


Hell yea it came out serious. We just tryna bring out the club again the right way. Hit my dawg pumpkin pie up for paint/patterns lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

FatboyR&T, chichi on 13 :wave: :wave: QUE BOLA


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MIAMI


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Nov 3 2009, 08:23 PM~15554445
> *ive been sick *****. n broke
> *



de pinga half miami like dat drink yo vitamin c and oj fool dalee


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

need a set of 175-75-14 who gots em need a set or two asap


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 2 2009, 05:02 PM~15538867
> *whats good pimp wen is that monte coming out?
> *


chillin man i got laid off so it slowed the project alot the way things are going maybe 4 to 5 months i already started on the interior :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 3 2009, 05:32 PM~15552491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dre for the tat :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Nov 4 2009, 07:29 AM~15558240
> *chillin man i got laid off so it slowed the project alot the way things are going maybe 4 to 5 months i already started on the interior  :biggrin:
> *


true....i feel u im going on 12 months since i got laid off...its all good keep us posted!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Nov 4 2009, 10:29 AM~15558240
> *chillin man i got laid off so it slowed the project alot the way things are going maybe 4 to 5 months i already started on the interior  :biggrin:
> *



girllllllllllllllll you look terribleeeeeeeeeeeeee









:cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For Sale or Trade for a nice daily


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 3 2009, 11:48 AM~15548687
> *that's a good idea :thumbsup:
> 
> shots any1....????
> *


smoke a blut ?there some shit day call (backyard boggie) trust me it work


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Lowridergame305 QUE BOLA


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 4 2009, 01:31 PM~15559690
> *smoke a blut ?there some shit day call (backyard boggie) trust me it work
> *


lol..u think that will help my cough go away? lol! i dont think sooo! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 4 2009, 10:57 AM~15559944
> *lol..u think that will help my cough go away? lol! i dont think sooo!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2009, 08:39 AM~15558654
> *For Sale or Trade for a nice daily
> 
> 
> ...


shyttt tony from rollin would love dat


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

sup fellas!? layitlow been dead as fuk lately, huh?! :uh: wasssup with that?!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 4 2009, 11:13 AM~15560086
> *sup fellas!? layitlow been dead as fuk lately, huh?!  :uh: wasssup with that?!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

who paints and does body work at a good price here? pm me thanks


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

my wagon still for sale
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1451217636.html


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats good plenty money?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 4 2009, 01:11 PM~15560071
> *shyttt  tony from rollin would love dat
> *


let him know if he's interested send me a pm and I will give u my number


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 4 2009, 10:39 AM~15559762
> *Lowridergame305 QUE BOLA
> *



STR8 DOING SHIT AT WORK TODAY BOI THIS BITCH DEADER THAN A DEAD MAN IN HIS GRAVE LOL


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR SALE $3000 FIRM. JUST SHELL AND INTERIOR. NO MOTOR. PAINT IS CANDY HOK LIME GREEN WITH GHOST PATTERNS MINI FLAKES AND GOLD LEAFING. call 305-582-2786


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

LOOKING FOR PRO HOPPER PUMP FOR SALE GET AT ME.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Nov 4 2009, 04:59 PM~15563121
> *25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.
> 
> Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm.
> ...


hell yea.. between this and the majestics/brown soul toy drive, it should be a nice ride to take!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

hangout tonight??? or is it rained out?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 4 2009, 06:27 PM~15564043
> *hangout tonight??? or is it rained out?
> *


i shallllll b der


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 4 2009, 06:30 PM~15564074
> *i shallllll b der
> *


i shall join u lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Armando84 QUE BOLA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 4 2009, 06:34 PM~15564130
> *i shall join u lol
> *


***** didnt u tell u wazent goin?
:angry:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 4 2009, 06:38 PM~15564189
> ****** didnt u tell u wazent goin?
> :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yea but i came down to hialeah


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 4 2009, 06:40 PM~15564212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: yea but i came down to hialeah
> *


thennnn we shalllll b hangin out 2 dai :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 4 2009, 06:41 PM~15564220
> *thennnn we shalllll b hangin out 2 dai :biggrin:
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Nov 4 2009, 04:59 PM~15563121
> *25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.
> 
> Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 4 2009, 09:52 PM~15564378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 04:47 PM~15540398
> *Last night pics.....
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WAS THIS AT N WHEN IS DA NEXT HANG OUT HOPE IT GETS DIZ PACKED


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM LOOKING FOR A PRO HOPER PUMP GET AT ME


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks STR8CLOWNIN LS for the Monte... :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2009, 09:11 PM~15564618
> *:wow:
> *



X2 :yes:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Nov 4 2009, 07:39 PM~15564921
> *Thanks STR8CLOWNIN LS for the Monte... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


im guessing the monte was sold?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 4 2009, 01:16 PM~15560689
> *who paints and does body work at a good price here? pm me thanks
> *


pm me i got the hook up?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THAT RED CADDY TRUCK IS SO FUCKIN HARK :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 4 2009, 07:13 PM~15564633
> *WHERE WAS THIS AT N WHEN IS DA NEXT HANG OUT  HOPE IT GETS DIZ PACKED
> *


CAROL MART ***** WE BEEN TELLING EVERY TO RIDE IT GETS GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

any one got hydro parts or 14by7 or 13/7 rims for sale

whats for sale out there :dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 4 2009, 10:16 PM~15566551
> *any one got hydro parts or 14by7 or 13/7 rims for sale
> 
> whats for sale out there :dunno:
> *


dem boys at king auto got u homey hit dem up 305-362-1222.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15566639
> *dem boys at king auto got u homey hit dem up 305-362-1222.
> *


thanks


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2009, 10:39 AM~15558654
> *For Sale or Trade for a nice daily
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME PICS OF THE MOTOR.... I MIGHT TRADE YOU IF YOUR DEAL DON;T FALL THREW WITH COAST2COAST


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Nov 4 2009, 07:39 PM~15564921
> *Thanks STR8CLOWNIN LS for the Monte... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


that driveway hasn't had a lowrider on it since the 90's ....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 4 2009, 10:06 PM~15566468
> *CAROL MART ***** WE BEEN TELLING EVERY TO RIDE IT GETS GOOD OUT THERE
> *


wen is da next hang out


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 5 2009, 12:48 AM~15567852
> *wen is da next hang out
> *



Sunday Night Around 9 Most Hialeah Riders Meet Up At Tacobell On 49Th Street At 8 And Ride Out By 8:30


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

1966 Thunderbird SOLD and off to SWEDEN









8 lug pontiacs on my 59, put the fat white walls yest.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 5 2009, 01:39 AM~15567799
> *that driveway hasn't had a lowrider on it since the 90's ....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 5 2009, 12:43 AM~15566839
> *PM ME PICS OF THE MOTOR.... I MIGHT TRADE YOU IF YOUR DEAL DON;T FALL THREW WITH COAST2COAST
> *


pm sent..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2009, 08:39 AM~15558654
> *For Sale or Trade for a nice daily
> 
> 
> ...


real clean 66 vw  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 5 2009, 12:48 AM~15567852
> *wen is da next hang out
> *


sunday like at 9pm


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 5 2009, 01:43 AM~15566839
> *PM ME PICS OF THE MOTOR.... I MIGHT TRADE YOU IF YOUR DEAL DON;T FALL THREW WITH COAST2COAST
> *


hes getting a bug for the caddy ???? :thumbsdown:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2009, 10:55 AM~15569417
> *hes getting a bug for the caddy ???? :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 5 2009, 11:59 AM~15569457
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 5 2009, 08:43 AM~15568759
> *1966 Thunderbird SOLD and off to SWEDEN
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie thats good i no you got good money for that ford tight work


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello ppl.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 5 2009, 03:48 AM~15567852
> *wen is da next hang out
> *


EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHO PROPZ ON THE VIDEO....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This that girl's bug that got hit....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I made a raww as video but youtube Fuckin acting so that shit ant working now...Ill try later to post it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2009, 02:01 PM~15570735
> *:0
> *


wait into you see the video.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN YALL ****** TO CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 5 2009, 10:11 AM~15570299
> *dam homie thats good i no you got good money for that ford tight work
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 5 2009, 12:49 PM~15570629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## man of steel 305 (Jan 30, 2009)

> nice :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> > nice :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 5 2009, 11:10 AM~15570848
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN YALL ****** TO CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

clean ass fuk


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 64 impala parts, have the dash cluster with metal housing , set of tail light bezels and 3 tail light lenses , bumper turn signal lenses and a rear view mirror


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good evening ppl!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> > nice :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> GANZTAH !


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

monte24

wuz up *****


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 3 2009, 10:40 AM~15548638
> *feel better Ms.Lady take a warm shot of  tequilla and lime clear dat right up
> *


Yea um im mz.lady lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 2 2009, 04:52 PM~15540453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at my babys car!! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

1948 2dr bomb desota body 75%clean has motor works and wire wheels
2600.00 786-380-6468  








you can fix this ride like this need to be sold so call anytime?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

For sale

2 12" Kicker Comp Vr Old Style With Kicker Box 100.00

2 9" Visor Screens Black 80.00

10" Subwoofer Box Only 25.00

Brand New CCE Street Pump Chrome 125.00

8 Channel Video Tuner 25.00

Willing To Trade As Well


Holla


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

MOTOR RUNS WITH CHROME ON IT .UPPER A ARM ARE CHROME ALL WHITE INSIDE CAR WAS JUICED POWER WINDOW 327 ON THE FLOOR NEEDS BODY WORK AND PAINT $5500 OBO OPEN FOR TRADES
FLOORS ARE PRITTY SOLID TRUCK PAN IS GOOD ALL NEW WINDOWS CAR STARTS RIGT UP ALLL WINDOWS WORK ALL POWER WORK .


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 5 2009, 01:49 PM~15570629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg killin the new lac game :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

1964 Chevy Impala running clean Condition,
For Sale $8,000.00 will post pics in a while.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking For A Multibattery Charger Any Where I CAn Find One Local


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuzzzzzz up layitlowers


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 6 2009, 08:04 AM~15580378
> *Looking For A Multibattery Charger Any Where I CAn Find One Local
> *


go to miami chop shop he has some tell him i send you over there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 5 2009, 02:07 PM~15570811
> *wait into you see the video.... :biggrin:
> *


still waiting homie :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

beach bound anyone?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Wats up mi amigos.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WATS POPPIN WATS GOIN DOWN TODAY


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz up people what going on today?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuts up 4 2 night


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

JUST STOP BY TO SHOW LUV AND SAY WAYS UP


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GOT ROLLIN VIDEO'S VOL 11-12-13-15 $20


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

its crowded in her someones ears dont let me see the forum


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

qcpIOzFj9pw&hl


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 6 2009, 11:00 AM~15582407
> *qcpIOzFj9pw&hl
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 6 2009, 07:04 AM~15580378
> *Looking For A Multibattery Charger Any Where I CAn Find One Local
> *


they selling one on craigslist pimp....brand new in box never used multi battery charger they go for 300 or more I just want 200 firm kall/text 786-302-4521


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

omar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 6 2009, 11:56 AM~15583040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 6 2009, 10:04 AM~15580378
> *Looking For A Multibattery Charger Any Where I CAn Find One Local
> *


i 4got the model # of the charger but if u can find it google search it cuz there is a few online stores that sellem for 150.-200 new


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Nov 4 2009, 10:39 PM~15564921
> *Thanks STR8CLOWNIN LS for the Monte... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Wats good lowrider Jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Nov 6 2009, 10:20 AM~15580792
> *beach bound anyone?
> *


  TOMM NITE FUDROCKERS HANGOUT DOWN IN KENDALL!!!,AFTER BEACH BOUND


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

anyone want some 18" showtime cylinders for 70 bucks?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24 que bolon tiburon


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i got a viair 350 and a square d adjustable pressure switch if u intrested
the pressure switch is new never used and the compressor is like new


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 6 2009, 02:38 PM~15584534
> *monte24 que bolon tiburon
> *


Aqui acere at work. Waitin for sunday


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Coommoooo


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Nov 4 2009, 08:39 PM~15564921
> *Thanks STR8CLOWNIN LS for the Monte... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I BET THAT WONT LAST 2 WEEKS ON 13'S...LOL.....PROBABLY BEEN ON 24'S WITH SKINNIES ! :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1411547877.html

HERES A DONK IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET RIPPED OFF FOR A 4DOOR!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

4 sale for cadillacs 80-92 :biggrin:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 6 2009, 02:51 PM~15584671
> *Aqui acere at work. Waitin for sunday
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAM'S*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2009, 09:17 PM~15586372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN...IS THIS THE ONE WITH THE DISH ON THE ROOF THAT WAS 4 SALE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2009, 09:17 PM~15586372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL GOLD DAYTON :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 6 2009, 06:09 PM~15584845
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1411547877.html
> 
> HERES A DONK IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET RIPPED OFF FOR A 4DOOR!
> *


Dat ***** is crazy 50 gs god dam


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2009, 09:17 PM~15586372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fool dat bitch looking real good on them gold thangs n da grill nice knowing it went to a good home. Good job fool :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 6 2009, 08:29 PM~15586510
> *IM IN LOVE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN...IS THIS THE ONE WITH THE DISH ON THE ROOF THAT WAS 4 SALE
> *



:yes:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2009, 10:01 PM~15586838
> *:yes:
> *


Yea fool dat was it made u a hater got dat bitch lookn raw


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2009, 10:01 PM~15586838
> *:yes:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2009, 06:17 PM~15586372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good :cheesy:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2009, 06:17 PM~15586372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 6 2009, 06:17 PM~15586372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MAJESTIC AND BROWNSOUL TOY DRIVE COMMING SOON


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 6 2009, 09:56 PM~15587893
> *MAJESTIC AND BROWNSOUL TOY DRIVE COMMING SOON
> *


ikno its stupid but wuts up the brown colored full member under the pics


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Nov 7 2009, 02:07 AM~15589897
> *ikno its stupid but wuts up the brown colored full member under the pics
> *


some new shit that the people on layitlow did.. everyone's got it!


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

im looking for 14's if anyone has some for sale i got cash pm if you got any please


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE OR TRADE PM ME OR 786-378-3124


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Coño se ve que its the weekend


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Nov 7 2009, 10:47 AM~15591264
> *Coño se ve que its the weekend
> *


Wow wat a NERD


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE $4000 OBO
RUNS


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 7 2009, 11:01 AM~15591340
> *Wow wat a NERD
> *


I learn 4rm the best


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Nov 7 2009, 11:11 AM~15591422
> *I learn 4rm the best
> *


So childish :uh:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 7 2009, 12:00 PM~15591769
> *So childish :uh:
> *


Wow wut a lay it low nerd :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Nov 7 2009, 12:07 PM~15591806
> *Wow wut a lay it low nerd :uh:
> *


Wowwwww. Se ve que tha sidekick. Is up and runnin again :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 7 2009, 12:43 PM~15592020
> *Wowwwww.    Se ve que tha sidekick. Is up and runnin again :biggrin:
> *


Se ve que u were the only one on lay it low workin 2day..


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 7 2009, 08:00 AM~15590254
> *some new shit that the people on layitlow did.. everyone's got it!
> *


yea i noticed


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lalo22
What up fam


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOSE ANYONE HAVE A BOX CHEVY FOR SALE IF SO P.M. ME PLZ THANKZ


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 4 2009, 11:37 AM~15558644
> *girllllllllllllllll you look terribleeeeeeeeeeeeee
> :cheesy:
> *



HAHAAHA wassup slacker?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uztxQuv6e0s
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

78monte85riviera

The video is up homie


----------



## SIC CARS INC (Jul 27, 2006)

i got a multi battery charger brand new 200 takes it


----------



## SIC CARS INC (Jul 27, 2006)

also got a clean g body frame for sale asking 300 obo


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI 

CELEBRATES ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY
AT THE BEACH COME JOIN US ON NOV. 8, 2009. AT 8 AM UNTILL ....
LOC. KEY BISCAYNE BEACH RIGHT BEFORE MIAMI SEAQUARIUM
BRING THE CARS OUT AND ENJOY A DAY AT THE BEACH......

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME

PS. EVRYONE IS TO BRING THERE OWN BBQ, COOLERS, AND DRINKS 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ok I got my shit to work now....laz tell me what you think?????


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 7 2009, 09:59 PM~15595134
> *ok I got my shit to work now....laz tell me what you think?????
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

for sale 
1964 Impala $ 8,000.00
call me @ 786-553-3967


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 7 2009, 09:59 PM~15595134
> *ok I got my shit to work now....laz tell me what you think?????
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT THE VIDEO CAME OUT TIGHT WORK


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 7 2009, 10:29 PM~15595336
> *for sale
> 1964 Impala  $ 8,000.00
> call me @ 786-553-3967
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Armando84+Nov 8 2009, 01:04 AM~15595160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz homies...See yall later at the beach


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

325..00 new cvi devilbiss paint gun 2 caps rebuild kit 786-380-6468 still has the 1yr warranties


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 7 2009, 09:59 PM~15595134
> *ok I got my shit to work now....laz tell me what you think?????
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work Watson..................    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 06:54 AM~15596633
> *Tight work Watson..................       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 7 2009, 05:27 PM~15593540
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, lalo22
> What up fam
> *


what up homie what u been up to


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 8 2009, 09:26 AM~15596814
> *what up homie what u been up to
> *


Just vibeing man....Geting ready to go to the beach in a lil...how about you


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 7 2009, 08:08 PM~15594518
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uztxQuv6e0s
> :biggrin:
> *


video looking good bro :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 06:28 AM~15596819
> *Just vibeing man....Geting ready to go to the beach in a lil...how about you
> *


same o same o chillin getting ready to ride :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22+Nov 8 2009, 09:36 AM~15596833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4sho


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 7 2009, 11:59 PM~15595134
> *ok I got my shit to work now....laz tell me what you think?????
> 
> 
> ...


my dog with another tight video
:h5:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 7 2009, 11:08 PM~15594518
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uztxQuv6e0s
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

getting the roof done lite blue base ice pearl now the blue kandy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz for the love with the video


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN NICE PICS *****...NEW CAMERA


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*WINNER TAKE ALL!!!* 
:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 04:29 PM~15599207
> *DAMN NICE PICS *****...NEW CAMERA
> *




YEA I AINT KNOW IT WAS YOU YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Nov 8 2009, 02:28 PM~15599196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

~ M a j e s t i c s - W o r l d W i d e ~ baby


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Lac-of-Respect, Mr lowrider305
Whats good my brothers................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 8 2009, 02:36 PM~15599266
> *Lac-of-Respect, Mr lowrider305
> Whats good my brothers................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALL DAY ~ EVERY DAY


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 where the pic.s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 8 2009, 05:31 PM~15599224
> *YEA I AINT KNOW IT WAS YOU YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME  :biggrin:
> *


nice cam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ya man Mr lowrider305 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 8 2009, 04:44 PM~15599324
> *Mr lowrider305 where the pic.s
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PROPZ TO BIG "M"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ALL YALL BOYZ STR8 AS FUCK LIKE ALL WAYZ....TODAY WAS A GOOD


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

That ***** Chicho sexy...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: can you say Coolwhip....  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 05:37 PM~15599276
> *Still Hated, Lac-of-Respect, Mr lowrider305
> Whats good my brothers................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 8 2009, 05:44 PM~15599324
> *Mr lowrider305 where the pic.s
> *


  I only took 200 pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MAJESTIC AND BROWNSOUL TOY DRIVE COMMING SOON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yall need to check these out..tham japan boyz ant fuckin around
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508436


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My ***** was All fuckd up :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

64 Chevy Impala For sale $8,000.00 or trade for a suv
LMK.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 02:50 PM~15599361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hans & Q








Steve took like 6 of these :biggrin: 









low lyfe Fuck these pussy as copz for HATEING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Today was a good day


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

One time for everybody that passed through today............  :biggrin: 
Them Straight Pimpin boys came through deep..... :biggrin: 
Them Low Lyfe boys came through WET as fuck.... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 03:55 PM~15599740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FREE.................................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 06:57 PM~15599752
> *FREE.................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHO'S ROLLIN TO CAROL MART LATER... I KNO U R WATSON...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 04:11 PM~15599837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Them pics are tight work.........all the way across the street................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

1994 town car a/c leather (small rip on driver seat) new canvas top and good tires......running perfect $1500 954-687-3340


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Someone here needs to weld aluminum!!
I need a poling platform and some casting platforms made for my boats.

lol

let me knowwwwwww. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 07:15 PM~15599860
> *Them pics are tight work.........all the way across the street................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I try bro.....damn man after seeing tham 2 towncars for lowlyfe Got me thinking....I need to stop slacking bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 times for lowlyfe yall ****** got some wettttttttttttttttttttttttttt whips


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 07:27 PM~15599949
> *:biggrin: I try bro.....damn man after seeing tham 2 towncars for lowlyfe Got me thinking....I need to stop slacking bro
> *



let me knowwwww :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 04:27 PM~15599949
> *:biggrin: I try bro.....damn man after seeing tham 2 towncars for lowlyfe Got me thinking....I need to stop slacking bro
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

One time for pops


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 8 2009, 04:25 PM~15599927
> *Someone here needs to weld aluminum!!
> I need a poling platform and some casting platforms made for my boats.
> 
> ...


What you willing to spend ???


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

X2

today was a good day except for the crackers fuckin wit everybody.....



> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 06:03 PM~15599436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice seein Danny from Brown Soul swang that regal down I-95... haha everybody was slowin down...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 04:30 PM~15599971
> *One time for pops
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a OG booty kit.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Nov 8 2009, 05:01 PM~15600177
> *X2
> 
> today was a good day except for the crackers fuckin wit everybody.....
> ...


Yes sir.........good seeing you fellas out there...............   :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 08:03 PM~15600193
> *Yes sir.........good seeing you fellas out there...............     :biggrin:
> *


yea its been awhile...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 02:51 PM~15599366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 03:51 PM~15599366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DANIEL N SONS KUSTOMZ DOIN DA DAMN THANG!!!!!*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 04:30 PM~15599971
> *One time for pops
> 
> 
> ...


that old man is supper cool, the best welder in miami serious shit......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 8 2009, 07:28 PM~15599962
> *let me knowwwww  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15600286
> *nice pic
> *


 :biggrin: Thankz alot man.....damn man you do some str8 up rawww as fuck paint jobs


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15600340
> *that old man is supper cool, the best welder in miami serious shit......
> *


----------



## DANNY 305 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 06:05 PM~15485320
> *FOR SALE 87 MONTE CARLO $1700
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

I NEED MY MONTE PAINTED MINOR BODY WORK, AT A VERY GOOD PRICE. PM ME I NEED A HOOK UP


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

AND IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 13/7 OR 14/7 ALL CHROME N/O


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 05:22 PM~15600350
> *:biggrin: Thankz alot man.....damn man you do some str8 up rawww as fuck paint jobs
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE NOT THE BEST BUT HAVE ALL OUR CUSTOMERS ON POINT .


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 04:27 PM~15599949
> *:biggrin: I try bro.....damn man after seeing tham 2 towncars for lowlyfe Got me thinking....I need to stop slacking bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE PICS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 8 2009, 11:56 PM~15602436
> *:biggrin:
> *


Real fuckin talk yall ****** motivated me today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonight.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

One time for those delicious hot dogs and hamburgers served up at the beach today! (burp!) :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 8 2009, 09:53 PM~15602405
> *THANKS HOMIE WE NOT THE BEST BUT HAVE ALL OUR CUSTOMERS ON POINT .
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 8 2009, 10:53 PM~15602405
> *THANKS HOMIE WE NOT THE BEST BUT HAVE ALL OUR CUSTOMERS ON POINT .
> *


whz up man? How much would you charge me to wetsand and buff my regal? It's a candy


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

COMING SOON


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 8 2009, 05:30 PM~15599213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MAJESTICS?? HMMMMMM..... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 8 2009, 04:25 PM~15599927
> *Someone here needs to weld aluminum!!
> I need a poling platform and some casting platforms made for my boats.
> 
> ...



Leramar‎ 
7702 NW 56th St, Doral, FL‎ - (305) 594-1717‎

they should be able to do it


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Nov 9 2009, 07:44 AM~15605471
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie if you need hard to fine parts let me no i got you?
 viejitos miami


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15605827
> *nice homie if you need hard to fine parts let me no i got you?
> viejitos miami
> *


thanks for show


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 2 2009, 08:58 PM~15541186
> *my knockoffs came in 2day ! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Jason, whats up with them 72 spoke twistas you were selling?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Did straightpimpin go out there to the beach cus i dont see them in any of the pics


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello every1 :wave: :wave:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

I NEED MY MONTE PAINTED MINOR BODY WORK, AT A VERY GOOD PRICE. PM ME I NEED A HOOK UP AND IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 13/7 OR 14/7 ALL CHROME N/O


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Nov 9 2009, 06:44 AM~15605471
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

old as fuckkk!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 9 2009, 08:45 AM~15606056
> *Did straightpimpin go out there to the beach cus i dont see them in any of the pics
> *


yea we went out there


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz up miami last night at corolmart was off the chain we need more lowriders to go out there but other than that it was chilling


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 9 2009, 09:26 AM~15606400
> *Wuz up miami last night at corolmart was off the chain we need more lowriders to go out there but other than that it was chilling
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Shit we took the whole carolmart 2 the back of the warehouses 2 do some races.. That shit was off the chain last nite.. Hopefully next sunday we do the same shit


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Born 2 die, plenty money regal que bola :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 9 2009, 10:00 AM~15606728
> *Born 2 die, plenty money regal que bola  :biggrin:
> *


chilling ma ***** aqui en la luchita


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, que bola


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 9 2009, 10:09 AM~15606824
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, que bola
> *


Wuts good homie u dippin 2 kendall 2nite or wut?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Nov 9 2009, 10:14 AM~15606856
> *Wuts good homie u dippin 2 kendall 2nite or wut?
> *


idk know yet but ill let u know


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 9 2009, 11:09 AM~15606814
> *chilling ma ***** aqui en la luchita
> *


I feel u ***** we are all in the same boat


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Pooky :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo this lil shit looks raw


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

good afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:37 AM~15605986
> *Jason, whats up with them 72 spoke twistas you were selling?
> *



wuzup seth. naw i ended up keeping them :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 9 2009, 02:20 PM~15607574
> *wuzup seth. naw i ended up keeping them :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok, glad to hear... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

all-eyez-onme, KING LINCOLN, impalamike63

WATS POPPIN :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 9 2009, 12:14 PM~15608311
> *all-eyez-onme, KING LINCOLN, impalamike63
> 
> WATS POPPIN  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuts good pimpin


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Grumpy, low ski 13 wuz up


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

que bola grumpy wuzz good eon dem pigs was stanking last night boii lol grumpy ima hit you up later for that charge


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

hit me fool i got it already


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 9 2009, 03:46 PM~15608702
> *Mr. Grumpy, low ski 13 wuz up
> *


wats up homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I DIDNT TAKE THESE PICS, I GOT EM FROM MY HOMIE P-WEES PAGE .THOUGHT ID POST EM HERE TIGHT WORK


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LOWRIDERS AND BIG RIMS ARE ALL WELCOME TO JOIN US


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 9 2009, 11:43 AM~15607134
> *yo this lil shit looks raw
> 
> 
> ...



nice................ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 9 2009, 01:28 PM~15609120
> *hit me fool i got it already
> *



contigo se puede contar lol dale ill hit u later


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 9 2009, 02:42 PM~15609250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lincoln is really nice. badass car


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 9 2009, 02:35 PM~15609823
> *contigo se puede contar lol dale ill hit u later
> *


So. By where r u gona hit him


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 07:32 PM~15599979
> *What you willing to spend ???
> *



I'm willing to spend decent money.
I just don't want to spend a shitload of money on something that isn't much work.

People try to get rich off of them cause it's"marine".
lol

About $60 bucks in materials (regular price) some welding and cutting and they try to charge $400 for a casting platform and $600 for a poling platform.
lol
Fuck that. 

I can get all the aluminum and have it all cut just need to be bent and welded.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ oye anything goin down today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 9 2009, 04:43 PM~15609265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Mr lowrider305, yo u got any pics done from yesterday im gonna star working on a video for the club just straight pimpin and the cars that roll with us and vibe with us to im try to make it at least 30 to an hour


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 9 2009, 09:34 PM~15612714
> *Mr lowrider305, yo u got any pics done from yesterday im gonna star working on a video for the club just straight pimpin and the cars that roll with us and vibe with us to im try to make it at least 30 to an hour
> *


Ya I got alot of pics but Im vibeing now bro....I work 8am to 7pm today so I ant realy in the mood to be posting pics now


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 12:59 AM~15595134
> *ok I got my shit to work now....laz tell me what you think?????
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice video. Any more pics of that vert crown vic?


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 9 2009, 06:21 PM~15612554
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ oye anything goin down today
> *


Yea we're chillin at tb


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 9 2009, 06:37 PM~15612764
> *Ya I got alot of pics but Im vibeing now bro....I work 8am to 7pm today  so I ant realy in the mood to be posting pics now
> *


i feel u homey u seen how that shit got out there last night that shit was jammed up dem boys were clowning homeboy again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Nov 9 2009, 06:47 PM~15612869
> *Yea we're chillin at tb
> *


ight 4show :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

Lookin for a 1996 impala grille


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*2 USED 175/70/14 TIRES FOR 50 BUCKS......VERY CHUNKY*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, viejitos miami, *rollin-orange*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 9 2009, 04:24 PM~15610332
> *So.  By where r u gona hit him
> *


Had to be roberto de pinga :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

david :wave:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 9 2009, 08:23 PM~15614043
> *david :wave:
> *


WAS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 9 2009, 08:23 PM~15614043
> *david :wave:
> *


WHEN IS CHICHO BRINGING YOU DOWN TO HIS FAVORITE MEXICAN FOOD PLACE :biggrin: HOMESTEAD


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I'm bored n dis shit dead


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 9 2009, 08:46 PM~15614399
> *I'm bored n dis shit dead
> *


Go back 2 work!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Nov 9 2009, 08:29 PM~15614106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo u never hit me back on wat i was tellin u about let know wats up


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

~sour diesel~


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

fuck it going to do my ride like this?(viejitos miami)








going fucking crazy man?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily 












































































































make me an offer 786 378 3124


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 10 2009, 12:53 AM~15616174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That front lockup is GREAT. Looks so mean with the front locked up and the rear on the floor.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Impala garage sale......................

1964 IMPALA GRILLE

1959 IMPALA GRILLE

1959 IMPALA ONE PIECE REAR BUMPER

1964 IMPALA HINDGES W CHROME SPRING

1964 ALUMINUM RADIATOR

1975 CAPRICE/IMPALA SKIRTS W TRIM.

1964 IMPALA STOCK UPPER A ARMS

1959-1964 BILLET WINDOW CRANKS (COMPLETE SET)

1959-1964 stock full coil front springs

1959 impala gauges (complete set)


PM FOR DETAILS.......................ALSO HAVE SOME HYDRALIC PARTS.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh shit a new project and another VW 66 bus..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

275.00 2 air caps clear and base coat and 1.3 1.4 tips and 1ltr cup
786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

tito no job jet go to the new baseball place day was looking for people
dale homie wish you luck times is hard just have fath?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 10 2009, 10:16 AM~15619886
> *tito no job jet go to the new baseball place day was looking for people
> dale homie wish you luck times is hard just have fath?
> *


que bola ***** thanks dude!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 10 2009, 11:29 AM~15620023
> *que bola ***** thanks dude!!
> *


new year homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

going to need your help soon?let you no homie?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 9 2009, 10:48 PM~15616127
> *wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily
> 
> 
> ...



pmed u


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 10 2009, 01:53 AM~15616174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rear end...lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 10 2009, 02:16 PM~15620524
> *nice rear end...lol
> *


x2 but no **** added :cheesey:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Born 2 Die, Lowridergame305, wats poppin


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

L_NEGRO, dimelo


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 9 2009, 10:53 PM~15616174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15620524
> *nice rear end...lol
> *


thanxxxx.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 10 2009, 11:42 AM~15620795
> *L_NEGRO, dimelo
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 10 2009, 05:57 AM~15617852
> *That front lockup is GREAT. Looks so mean with the front locked up and the rear on the floor.
> *


thanks....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+Nov 10 2009, 10:34 AM~15620080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FO SHO DAWG HOLLA AT ME LET ME KNOW WEN EVER!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 8 2009, 05:13 PM~15600286
> *nice pic
> *


dam low lyfe was looking good out there :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15620783
> *Born 2 Die, Lowridergame305, wats poppin
> *


chillin ma ***** aqui en la lucha u already know


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *Que la verga LOCO*, monalb, ROLLIN TITO, cpagan, *Born 2 Die*, Made You A Hater, Fleetwood 305, *rollin_nemo
* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

I NEED MY MONTE PAINTED MINOR BODY WORK, AT A VERY GOOD PRICE. PM ME I NEED A HOOK UP AND IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 13/7 OR 14/7 ALL CHROME N.Off


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, Fleetwood 305 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 02:50 PM~15620910
> *chillin ma ***** aqui en la lucha u already know
> *


I FEEL U HOMIE


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 10 2009, 11:51 AM~15620931
> *Que la verga LOCO, Fleetwood 305 :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAS UP FOOL


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 10 2009, 02:45 PM~15620837
> *thanxxxx.
> *


i like ur rear end!!!  

:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

monte24 U READY FOR THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

COUPE DE BEAR, LeXxTaCy, MR.GRUMPY, impalamike63, Fleetwood 305, Que la verga LOCO, ROLLIN TITO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ

Wats Poppin :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 03:06 PM~15621121
> *COUPE DE BEAR, LeXxTaCy, MR.GRUMPY, impalamike63, Fleetwood 305, Que la verga LOCO,
> 
> Wats Poppin :wave:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE DESCANSANDO UN POCO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 03:06 PM~15621121
> *COUPE DE BEAR, LeXxTaCy, MR.GRUMPY, impalamike63, Fleetwood 305, Que la verga LOCO, ROLLIN TITO, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> 
> Wats Poppin :wave:
> *


hey u! how are u??


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 10 2009, 12:07 PM~15621136
> *CHILLIN HOMIE DESCANSANDO UN POCO
> *


oye lla eso esta ready o que bola :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 10 2009, 12:08 PM~15621159
> *hey u! how are u??
> *


aqui chillin oye u been lost ma ninja i eso


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15621164
> *oye lla eso esta ready o que bola  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: hno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 10 2009, 12:12 PM~15621199
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:  hno:
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this bitch is one of the cleanest one i seen


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 03:10 PM~15621176
> *aqui chillin oye u been lost ma ninja i eso
> *


just laying low... no $... been sick... lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 03:16 PM~15621253
> *this bitch is one of the cleanest one i seen
> 
> 
> ...


me too :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 10 2009, 12:18 PM~15621272
> *just laying low... no $... been sick... lol
> *


damm u still sick de pipi.... i feel u do


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 03:26 PM~15621365
> *damm u still sick de pipi.... i feel u do
> *


im much better tho.. can't wait to get sum $ so that i can continue fixn the lac.. being broke sux...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 10 2009, 12:29 PM~15621401
> *im much better tho.. can't wait to get sum $ so that i can continue fixn the lac.. being broke sux...
> *


thats good to hear....the caddy its coming out really good....shit u right on that one


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 10 2009, 02:49 PM~15620897
> *dam low lyfe was looking good out there :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LARGE, Born 2 Die, lylorly, lo lo, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ


Good afternoon ladies!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC que bola ma ninja


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 10 2009, 03:40 PM~15621522
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: LARGE, Born 2 Die, lylorly, lo lo, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> Good afternoon ladies!
> *


HEY LARGE! HOW'VE U BEEN?!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 03:31 PM~15621421
> *thats good to hear....the caddy its coming out really good....shit u right on that one
> *


THANX, LAZ


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 10 2009, 01:01 PM~15621048
> *monte24 U READY FOR THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


And what going on this weekend mr grumpy huh lol :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 02:50 PM~15599361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!!.... damn luis you one sneaky ass *****!!... you caught me while i was asleep!!.. its all good!!... i got you on the rebound *****!.... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2009, 03:45 PM~15599676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol... thats what happens when you get WASTED the night before at Boulevard!!... :biggrin: .. but since iam a ryder i broke night and still made it!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 10 2009, 12:40 PM~15621522
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: LARGE, Born 2 Die, lylorly, lo lo, LeXxTaCy, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ
> Good afternoon ladies!
> *


Heyyy how r u? :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

One time to everyone in here


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

78-80 MONTE CARLO DOORS FOR SALE ASKIN $250 THERE POWER WINDOW AND LOCKS PASSENGER SIDE IS RUST FREE DRIVER A LITTLE RUST ON BUT FIXABLE ALSO HAVE HARNESS TO CONVERT A MONTE TO POWER DOOR COME WITHOUT WIDE ROCKERS PM ME OR CALL ME OR TEXT 754 244 3108

DRIVER SIDE FERNDER RUST FREE 40 BUCKS
TRUNK RUST FREE 50 BUCKS
ALSO HAVE A SET WIDE ROCKERS MISSING THE PASSENGER FENDER 50 BUCKS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 12:44 PM~15621565
> *STRAIGHTPIMPINCC que bola ma ninja
> *


QUE BOLA MY ***** AQUI ASERE CHILLIN HUSTLIN TRYING TO GET DAT PAPER YOU FEEL ME CHICO. HOPE ERRTHANG IS GOOD WIT YOU CUZ.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

Is the grove still a hang out spot? I miss Miami....if I could make the money I'm making now near Tampa I'd be back in Cutler Ridge/Homestead/Fl City in a heartbeat!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 10 2009, 02:02 PM~15622450
> *QUE BOLA MY ***** AQUI ASERE CHILLIN HUSTLIN TRYING TO GET DAT PAPER YOU FEEL ME CHICO. HOPE ERRTHANG IS GOOD WIT YOU CUZ.
> *


I FEEL U MA ***** EVERYTHING STR8 DOWN HERE U KNOW EN LA LUCHA CHASING THAT PAPER AND VIBEN


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy+Nov 10 2009, 03:52 PM~15621674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Well, MUCH BETTER NOW!!!!!!


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 9 2009, 01:43 PM~15609265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are the 2 hardest lincolns in miami , Fo sho !


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I see you lurkin king lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 10 2009, 08:57 AM~15617852
> *That front lockup is GREAT. Looks so mean with the front locked up and the rear on the floor.
> *


Dowg you should had seen him gas hopping it :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 10 2009, 06:18 PM~15624018
> *:uh: Well, MUCH BETTER NOW!!!!!!
> *


any pics of CG on the streets?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

22'S DUB CREAMS FOR SALE $2600 OBO


















786-470-4836


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

nice all chrome 22's
$400 









pm me located in orlando


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ill trade 4 these


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 10 2009, 04:18 PM~15624018
> *:uh: Well, MUCH BETTER NOW!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 10 2009, 07:20 PM~15626521
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any place 2 hangout 2morrow besides checkers & taco bell?

:dunno:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 10 2009, 08:31 PM~15627458
> *any place 2 hangout 2morrow besides checkers & taco bell?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


i think is gonna be at the shop the cops don't really fuck with no one over there


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Nov 10 2009, 03:17 PM~15621939
> *lol... thats what happens when you get WASTED the night before at Boulevard!!... :biggrin: .. but since iam a ryder i broke night and still made it!
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15600193
> *Yes sir.........good seeing you fellas out there...............     :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Low_Ski_13,* Mr lowrider305, Born 2 Die*

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Nov 10 2009, 08:58 PM~15627785
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Low_Ski_13, Mr lowrider305, Born 2 Die
> 
> ...


wat up brotha hows everything


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

WERE THE HELL IS EL NERGO????? DID HE GET LOCKED UP??? AND THE CAR SEIZED??????? IT USE TO BE GRAY OR TAN THEN REDID ALL OF IT TO A CANDY RED ON 24'S AIT BAGGED????????????????????????????


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 10 2009, 09:01 PM~15627816
> *WERE THE HELL IS EL NERGO????? DID HE GET LOCKED UP??? AND THE CAR SEIZED??????? IT USE TO BE GRAY OR TAN THEN REDID ALL OF IT TO A CANDY RED ON 24'S AIT BAGGED????????????????????????????
> *


wtf naw foo that car he been sold it and hes doin his thing working chasing money


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE, i c u ma ***** wats poppin


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15627909
> *wtf naw foo that car he been sold it and hes doin his thing working chasing money
> *


who got the car?? and where did it go??? aint seen it in a longgg time....any recent pictures of it now...?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 10 2009, 09:11 PM~15627929
> *who got the car?? and where did it go??? aint seen it in a longgg time....any recent pictures of it now...?
> *


they selling it on craiglist


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15627944
> *they selling it on craiglist
> *


x2 its owned by the owner of a dealer still the same as when ***** sold it! guy is asking 11k obo!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 10 2009, 09:11 PM~15627929
> *who got the car?? and where did it go??? aint seen it in a longgg time....any recent pictures of it now...?
> *


 no changes have been made to it since he sold it


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 10 2009, 10:16 PM~15627979
> *x2 its owned by the owner of a dealer still the same as when ***** sold it! guy is asking 11k obo!
> *


tru tru is it still in MIA??? and where is it on craigslist.com??? south florida??


----------



## $PRIMO$ (May 14, 2008)

I GOT 22'S DUB CREAMS FOR SALE $2000. I WORK AT A PAWN SHOP & THEY JUST CAME OUT FOR SALE. THEY CAME OFF OF A 2007 DODGE MAGNUM. LET ME KNOW IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 10 2009, 08:48 PM~15627676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: lol.... damn yall boys were on point with the camera!!...i got you magic!!....  :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

good video check it out


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 10 2009, 07:20 PM~15626521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Nov 10 2009, 11:58 PM~15627785
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Low_Ski_13, Mr lowrider305, Born 2 Die
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Nov 10 2009, 08:44 PM~15625231
> *any pics of CG on the streets?
> *


I'd like to see those too!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PRIMO$_@Nov 11 2009, 12:23 AM~15628057
> *I GOT 22'S DUB CREAMS FOR SALE $2000. I WORK AT A PAWN SHOP & THEY JUST CAME OUT FOR SALE. THEY CAME OFF OF A 2007 DODGE MAGNUM. LET ME KNOW IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED.
> *


not for 2 grand..... the pawn shop prolly only paid 500 to 700 for them.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 10 2009, 06:58 AM~15617859
> *Impala garage sale......................
> 
> 1964 IMPALA GRILLE
> ...




ADDING MORE STUFF TODAY AND PICS.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 10 2009, 11:14 PM~15629404
> *I'd like to see those too!
> *



Like U Dont Have Enough Pictures Of C.G. LOL jk :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 10 2009, 08:54 PM~15627736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 09:47 PM~15626016
> *ill trade 4 these
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*WHERES THE BIG EARED KID AT!!!*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LAS COSAS ESTAN MALA PERO NO PA ESTA JENTE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members:* Mr lowrider305, Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, ErickaNjr, Evelitog, Fleetwood 305, slash,* LeXxTaCy
Morning yall ******


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2009, 09:02 AM~15632038
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Mr lowrider305, Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, ErickaNjr, Evelitog, Fleetwood 305, slash, LeXxTaCy
> Morning yall ******
> *


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2009, 09:02 AM~15632038
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Mr lowrider305, Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, ErickaNjr, Evelitog, Fleetwood 305, slash, LeXxTaCy
> Morning yall ******
> *


WHAT IT DO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

* WATSON WATS GOOD *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WATS POPPIN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Nov 11 2009, 12:03 PM~15632048
> *WHAT IT DO
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 12:05 PM~15632063
> * WATSON WATS GOOD
> *


Vibeing homie.....hows the ride


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STILL FOR SALE MAKE ME AN OFFER COULD TRADE FOR A NEW CHARGER AND SUM MONEY ON TOP


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2009, 09:16 AM~15632179
> *Vibeing homie.....hows the ride
> *



THE RIDE IS GOOD MAN WE GOTTA GO TAKE THEM PICS BY THE WATERS WHEN U WANT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 12:23 PM~15632240
> *THE RIDE IS GOOD MAN WE GOTTA GO TAKE THEM PICS BY THE WATERS WHEN U WANT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305, Lowridergame305,* Bowtie South*
:0 I see you *****....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 10 2009, 12:50 PM~15620915
> *I NEED MY MONTE PAINTED MINOR BODY WORK, AT A VERY GOOD PRICE. PM ME I NEED A HOOK UP AND IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 13/7 OR 14/7 ALL CHROME N.Off
> *


some homeboy is selling parts on layitlow fine out how much 
might be cheaper


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good?


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 11 2009, 09:55 AM~15632563
> *some homeboy is selling parts on layitlow fine out how much
> might be cheaper
> *


i dont need parts . i need to fix some little dings and paint it i got the car from him


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 12:20 PM~15632211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how bout u give me them as a present, loverboy?! lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 11 2009, 01:07 PM~15633292
> *i dont need parts . i need to fix some little dings and paint it i got the car from him
> *


sometimes when u search for a bargain u end up not being happy with the job and having to spend more... It's better to save up a little more and do it right the first time around..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Lowridergame305 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , MR.GRUMPY, I G0T DAT 

WATS POPPIN


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GRUMPY CALL ME LATER SO I CAN RETURN UR CHARGING UNIT TO YOU


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 09:20 AM~15632211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tha speakers and shoes look like antiques :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24, WAT UP FOO


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 11 2009, 11:15 AM~15633372
> *sometimes when u search for a bargain u end up not being happy with the job and having to spend more... It's better to save up a little more and do it right the first time around..
> *


 :thumbsup: i know you get what you pay for. but the way shit is now i think i could get a better price.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 09:54 AM~15631964
> *WHERES THE BIG EARED KID AT!!!
> 
> 
> ...



potential photoshop ?? :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1460151741.html


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 03:24 PM~15634589
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1460151741.html
> *


The paint is nice.


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 10 2009, 10:15 PM~15628738
> *good video check it out
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for a good lowrider vid i love those vive sountracks


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 01:24 PM~15634589
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1460151741.html
> *


isnt da the one dat had darkwin duck on it


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 11 2009, 01:59 PM~15634877
> *u should trade da honda for that a realllllll mans car :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hahahahahahahahahahahahahaa  ha  ha
> *


thats fucked up monte ugly leave my friend alex alone.. :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ my ugly friend where shallll we hang out to dai?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 11 2009, 02:05 PM~15634898
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ my ugly friend where shallll we hang out to dai?
> *


oye is it gonna be at the shop


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 11 2009, 02:05 PM~15634898
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ my ugly friend where shallll we hang out to dai?
> *


oye is it gonna be at the shop


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

is it 4 sure


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Nov 11 2009, 12:39 AM~15628266
> *:0  :biggrin:  lol.... damn yall boys were on point with the camera!!...i got you magic!!....    :thumbsup:
> *


a call me let go to P.T :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 11 2009, 02:13 PM~15634975
> *is it 4 sure
> *


idk the cops dont fuck with us at the shop and its better the bein from parking lot to parking lot


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 11 2009, 02:16 PM~15635001
> *idk the cops dont fuck with us at the shop and its better the bein from parking lot to parking lot
> *


yea thats true but for some reason everyone still likes to go to tb nd it aiont cuz of the food lol.. i guess its cuz ppl see their cars more out there then in checkers or flacos shop.. w.e the case me nd Brian aint gonna go to the hangout becuz no one cant decide where its gonna be 4 sure... some ppl say to go 2 flannigans but thats 2 chill nd eat inside the purpose of a hangouyt is to chill nd show off ur cars right? nd then some ppl say king auto.. nd it cant be tb 4 sure cuz the cops are tired of kickin us out nd they told us that the next time they have to go over there nd kick us out that they were gonna start busting ppl so yea.. nd they'll be waitin for us at checkers by the time we get there.. 

all i know is that im lookin foward 2 carolmart cuz i know its gonna be off the chain!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

im down to chill where ever


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, :h5: :h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 11 2009, 02:50 PM~15635283
> *Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, Born 2 Die, :h5:
> *


que bola tiburon :h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 11 2009, 02:49 PM~15635273
> *im down to chill where ever
> *


i think is better at the shop its up to everyone else


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 11 2009, 02:49 PM~15635273
> *im down to chill where ever
> *


mi amigo como tu esta


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

chillin enjoying da day off


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

so donde ba ser porfin el hangout


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 08:56 AM~15631976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam yall got a snip of the cutlass in the background ...lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 11 2009, 02:14 PM~15634984
> *a call me let go to P.T :biggrin:
> *


***** thats our every week tradition whiteboy!!!!....of course we riding... LETS GIT GIT GET IT!!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 11 2009, 03:23 PM~15635577
> *so donde ba ser porfin el hangout
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

I need someone that wetsands and buffs. Who's the best out there?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 11 2009, 05:42 PM~15637060
> *I need someone that wetsands and buffs. Who's the best out there?
> *


talk to them boyz from streets of gold or this dude from Spray'n Tha Kandy


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15637099
> *talk to them boyz from streets of gold or this dude from Spray'n Tha Kandy
> *


I said the best. No offense to them but they are far from the best. Anybody else?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 11 2009, 07:50 PM~15637148
> *I said the best. No offense to them but they are far from the best. Anybody else?
> *


 :uh: 

U don't know the quality of work me or Eric can do so please don't talk garbage...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15637099
> *talk to them boyz from streets of gold or this dude from Spray'n Tha Kandy
> *


thanks homie... :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 11 2009, 07:54 PM~15637187
> *:uh:
> 
> U don't know the quality of work me or Eric can do so please don't talk garbage...
> *


I said no offense to you or him. so I ain't talking garbage. Take it how you want it. Any other people that wetsand and buff?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Brb little picture update of my regal coming right up :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly+Nov 11 2009, 05:50 PM~15637148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sweat


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15637219
> *I said no offense to you or him. so I ain't talking garbage. Take it how you want it. Any other people that wetsand and buff?
> *


rod is a great painter to idk if does wetsanding too


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

little picture of my motor. Putting the finishing touches b4 I put it in... Hi haters :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 11 2009, 05:50 PM~15637148
> *I said the best. No offense to them but they are far from the best. Anybody else?
> *



Jaimito Ask For Him I DOnt Kno His Number That ***** Will Leave You Right


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

so no hangout?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 11 2009, 08:31 PM~15637597
> *Jaimito Ask For Him I DOnt Kno His  Number That ***** Will Leave You Right
> *


who can I ask for his number??


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

soo no hangout???


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE OLD SCHOOL PUNCH POWER 800X1 AMP ASKING $150*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 11 2009, 08:50 PM~15637148
> *I said the best. No offense to them but they are far from the best. Anybody else?
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ieZUBhz3R_I&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ieZUBhz3R_I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any-1 know where theres sum 22.5's floaters im looking for four 22.5x9 in any condition


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 11 2009, 10:18 PM~15638102
> *soo no hangout???
> *



Basketball? :cheesy:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15638909
> *Basketball?  :cheesy:
> *


lol ***** im so tired.... that tattoo beat my ass today lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 11 2009, 11:00 PM~15639190
> *lol ***** im so tired.... that tattoo beat my ass today lol
> *


 :0 
another one? Post pics


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 12 2009, 12:00 AM~15639190
> *lol ***** im so tired.... that tattoo beat my ass today lol
> *


Finally finished that shit?? lol


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Nov 11 2009, 11:04 PM~15639226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah not another one... n no havent finished it yet lol just worked on it some more.... now i just need the wing on my back n ill be done.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

AhEw4nKPmyI&autoplay=0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 11 2009, 08:33 PM~15638909
> *Basketball?  :cheesy:
> *


Hit me up ur lost..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 12 2009, 07:10 AM~15641863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 11 2009, 11:15 AM~15633372
> *sometimes when u search for a bargain u end up not being happy with the job and having to spend more... It's better to save up a little more and do it right the first time around..
> *


aint that the truth you learn from your mistakes


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

79 Monte Carlo has a v8 305 running really stong with ice cold ac. 3 pump setup with 8 batts. Reinforced stress points and chrome rear end... New interior and all interior lights are LEDs...hids up front with a house grill.. 13 in stamped daytons....

Really looking for 60s impalas or 2000 up full-size trucks for trade post what u got the worst thing I can say is no... Also Open to reasonable cash offers... Will post more pics in a little while


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2009, 09:15 AM~15632160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 11 2009, 11:28 PM~15638832
> *any-1 know where theres sum 22.5's floaters im looking for four 22.5x9  in any condition
> 
> 
> ...


Go steal them of a rig *** :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

plenty money regal mi amigo como tu esta


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got an 85 elcamino if anyone is interested need it gone today!!! 1200 cash tittle in hand... Call me at 786 444 4997


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 12 2009, 12:00 PM~15644970
> *Got an 85 elcamino if anyone is interested need it gone today!!! 1200 cash tittle in hand... Call me at 786 444 4997
> *



post pictures of it


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 12 2009, 02:00 PM~15644970
> *Got an 85 elcamino if anyone is interested need it gone today!!! 1200 cash tittle in hand... Call me at 786 444 4997
> *


seen it in person its clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Charles I like the tatt! :thumbsup:

Monte ugly , Mr. Grumpy :wave:


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 12 2009, 11:18 AM~15644615
> *plenty money regal mi amigo como tu esta
> *


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

1987 BUICK REGAL FOR SALE... A/C WORKS BODY CLEAN. NEED BUMPER FILLERS

NO PICS YET... CALL 954-8259460 --- CAR IN POMPANO BEACH $2200-OBO
Car has never been juiced or on Big rims.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Nov 12 2009, 01:39 PM~15644221
> *I LIKE LOOKS GOOD
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn were the fuck everyone at...Is there a hopp off & nobody told me about?????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 12 2009, 07:18 PM~15649085
> *Damn were the fuck everyone at...Is there a hopp off & nobody told me about?????
> *


Lay it lows been pretty wack for awhile now.. It hasn't been goos I think since the whole paintball thing.. That lasted 2 days lol..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My ***** gone........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn one is the next hangout????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

85 chevy 1200.00 call786-444-4997


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 12 2009, 09:26 PM~15649908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep up the good work homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 12 2009, 11:35 PM~15650009
> *:biggrin:
> keep up the good work homie   :biggrin:
> *


Thankzzzzzzzzzzzz alot homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Nov 12 2009, 04:12 PM~15646177
> *Charles I like the tatt! :thumbsup:
> 
> Monte ugly , Mr. Grumpy :wave:
> *


thank you thank you :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Low Lyfe babies are introduced to the game at birth!


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

ma lowrider bike for sale candy down green bowling ball effect lmk on the offer


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 12 2009, 10:34 PM~15649985
> *85 chevy 1200.00 call786-444-4997
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

wats up mr. Watson great pics u took at the picnic.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lowrider jugete 305. How r u friend


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 13 2009, 08:14 AM~15653924
> *Lowrider jugete 305. How r u friend
> *



IM GOOD MR GRANDPRIX24


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 12 2009, 10:30 PM~15651534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what it is :biggrin: :biggrin: tyte work


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 13 2009, 12:30 AM~15651534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: shits bad


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 12 2009, 11:30 PM~15651534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have to start young homie tight work on the paint job


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi mz.lady desirez you are a nice lady keep it up? god is good?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 13 2009, 10:16 AM~15654938
> *hi mz.lady desirez you are a nice lady keep it up? god is good?
> *


Thanks Hector :biggrin: 

How u doin?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

anyhting goin down 2nite?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For sale or trade..






































http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g163/streetsofgold/monty.jpg

[img]http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g163/streetsofgold/6dc5b3f0.jpg


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Almost getting there


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 13 2009, 05:40 PM~15658030
> *Almost getting there
> 
> 
> ...


   :0


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 13 2009, 06:56 PM~15658245
> *    :0
> *


the game is getting serious lol


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 13 2009, 04:40 PM~15658030
> *Almost getting there
> 
> 
> ...


  change ur mind not sellin it anymore looks nice!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Nov 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15658359
> * change ur mind not sellin it anymore looks nice!!
> *


thanks... Yeah I'm not selling it no more. Going to be out soon. It being built by my boy and me


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 13 2009, 05:40 PM~15658651
> *thanks... Yeah I'm not selling it no more. Going to be out soon. It being built by my boy and me
> *


  good to hear dat another lowrider bein built !!a few gbody's comin out soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody recognize this slut?

http://vivalabus.com/nats.Mi4xMi4xMS4xMi4y...ss_for_gas.html


bwahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE+Nov 13 2009, 12:40 PM~15654616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Thanks, gotta give special thanks to david for laying the candy, water drops, & patterns down.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Download at www.the305.com


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 13 2009, 06:40 PM~15658030
> *Almost getting there
> 
> 
> ...


mango hill???


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Man this stroller thing is addictive......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone have a spare idler arm for a g-body lying around?

I don't want to put my chrome one on till everything is done.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

jus put it on u can always clean her up :thumbsup:


----------



## AFRO JIMMY (Feb 18, 2009)

ANYBODY INTRESTED IN 60'S CHEVY IMPALA PARTS CHROME MOLDINGS BUMPERS
HOODS CONTACT SAM AT 954-895-3323


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

..


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

I have these headers for sale. They will fit any Chevy small block. They are brand new cost me $180. They are ceramic coated stainless steal. Was going to use them on my motor but going a diffrent route for headers. Need them gone today. Asking $100 305-582-2786


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 12:02 AM~15661802
> *Anyone have a spare idler arm for a g-body lying around?
> 
> I don't want to put my chrome one on till everything is done.
> ...


Soundz like a regal willl b hitttin da streetz soooon :0


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 14 2009, 09:17 AM~15662705
> *Soundz like a regal willl b hitttin da streetz soooon :0
> *


I hope :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 14 2009, 09:17 AM~15662705
> *Soundz like a regal willl b hitttin da streetz soooon :0
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Homie. Dont quote me If. U gonnna talk shit


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 14 2009, 09:28 AM~15662733
> *Homie. Dont quote me  If. U gonnna talk shit
> *


I'm not talking anything homie u qouted Eric and we r bringing his regal out very soon...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Remember pppl. Carol mart 2m. It gettttts good


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 14 2009, 07:49 AM~15662784
> *I'm not talking anything homie u qouted Eric and we r bringing his regal out very soon...
> *


Wasnt twords u


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Anyone want to buy some stuff?*


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 13 2009, 11:32 AM~15655570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 14 2009, 11:04 AM~15662838
> *Anyone want to buy some stuff?
> 
> 
> ...


what are they for?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2009, 08:05 AM~15662843
> *what are they for?
> *


Geo Tracker / Suzuki SideKick I want to sell the whole thing! Its a complete turn table show car! Just needs paint and it done!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE22.5 <<<< WASSSAAA


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 14 2009, 09:28 AM~15662733
> *Homie. Dont quote me  If. U gonnna talk shit
> *


nobody talking shit. So don't take it personal.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 14 2009, 08:22 AM~15662893
> *nobody talking shit. So don't take it personal.
> *


I aint takein it personal. Ur just throwin lil indirect comments


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 14 2009, 08:30 AM~15662922
> *I aint takein it personal.  Ur just throwin lil indirect comments
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 14 2009, 10:30 AM~15662922
> *I aint takein it personal.  Ur just throwin lil indirect comments
> *


nah it was direct as fuck. i hope he brings out his regal real talk. take it how the fuck you want it because honestly i dont give a fuck. every ***** on here gets hurt by comments i say lol real funny


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 14 2009, 08:20 AM~15662880
> *MONTE22.5 <<<< WASSSAAA
> *


Wasa wasa lowridergame786


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 14 2009, 08:04 AM~15662838
> *Anyone want to buy some stuff?
> 
> 
> ...


*What about trades?*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:420: goodmorning miami fest

whats going down 2nite?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 14 2009, 11:34 AM~15662941
> *nah it was direct as fuck. i hope he brings out his regal real talk. take it how the fuck you want it because honestly i dont give a fuck. every ***** on here gets hurt by comments i say lol real funny
> *


I don't even give a fuck what you say cause you're a joke. 
:cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hurtttt meeeee never dat. U always come on dizzz shit talkin shyt. Give it up all ready.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And by the way, you better hope I don't bring out my regal cause it'll make your piece of shit look like a piece of shit.


Edit: I forgot an emoticon :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 10:39 AM~15662977
> *I don't even give a fuck what you say cause you're a joke.
> :cheesy:
> *


we will see whos a joke. just bring you vert regal out


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 08:39 AM~15662983
> *And by the way, you better hope I don't bring out my regal cause it'll make your piece of shit look like a piece of shit.
> Edit: I forgot an emoticon  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 10:39 AM~15662983
> *And by the way, you better hope I don't bring out my regal cause it'll make your piece of shit look like a piece of shit.
> Edit: I forgot an emoticon  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


nah bitch im hopeing you do bring it out. but first get your money right like me then bring it out. because the one thats going to regret bringing there regal out is u


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 14 2009, 11:42 AM~15663001
> *nah bitch im hopeing you do bring it out. but first get your money right like me then bring it out. because the one thats going to regret bringing there regal out is u
> *



Get my money right?

I'll paint my fender to look better than your whole fucking car.
Go to sleep fool.



If I'm not too busy catching fish, I'll put in time to build the regal. 


You know, I'm far from the best, but I try. :ugh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 10:44 AM~15663015
> *Get my money right?
> 
> I'll paint my fender to look better than your whole fucking car.
> ...



EXCUSES. YEAH GET YOUR MONEY RIGHT. SEE YOU IN THE STREET SOON


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

[quote=lylorly,Nov 14 2009, 08:47


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 14 2009, 11:47 AM~15663033
> *EXCUSES. YEAH GET YOUR MONEY RIGHT. SEE YOU IN THE STREET SOON
> *



Yeap.

You're right.

It's just excuses..... :cheesy:

In fact, I never fish at all.
I've just been telling everybody that I do as an excuse for not giving a fuck for the past 7 years. 

 













































Matter fact, I don't even know what Flamingo is. :cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 10:54 AM~15663092
> *Yeap.
> 
> You're right.
> ...



LOL CUTE LITTLE FISH


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 14 2009, 12:09 PM~15663190
> *LOL CUTE LITTLE FISH
> *



Yeap..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And remember, my fender will look better than your whole car.


Lets remember what my regal looked like when I bought it (stock as fuck), and what your regal looked like when you bought it.
I would say it looked the same as it does now, but it doesn't.
It looked much better when you bought it than it does now. 

My piece of shit already was "in the game" and back out, and *I* owned it!
Unlike yours. 



But anyway, I'm paying you too much attention.
You must be loving it.

I'm through.
Going to go work on my raft. :cheesy:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 11:16 AM~15663234
> *And remember, my fender will look better than your whole car.
> Lets remember what my regal looked like when I bought it (stock as fuck), and what your regal looked like when you bought it.
> I would say it looked the same as it does now, but it doesn't.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

I have these headers for sale. They will fit any Chevy small block. They are brand new cost me $180. They are ceramic coated stainless steal. Was going to use them on my motor but going a diffrent route for headers. Need them gone today. Asking $100 305-582-2786


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yall ****** trippin but w.e. I cant wait to see everyone whips on the street's


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does any body have a ls monte grilll for sale


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 14 2009, 12:30 PM~15663308
> *Does any body have a ls monte  grilll for sale
> *


i have 1


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 12:41 PM~15663690
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Yooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ks68k1BuGHo&feature


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hopping rack for sale. made for 8 batts across the back and cut outs for 4 pumps. fits any g-body. it aint made from angle iron either its square tubing this bitch is HEAVY! 150 firm. hit up Ricky. call or text for pics 954-274-0139


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1985 Oldsmobile Delta 88 Coupe for sale

Blue exterior NO RUST anywhere on the car , 307 engine with dress up kit runs great , all pollution eliminated , 70% of the frame is reinforced , 8 inch pistons in the front , 14 inch torpedos in the back , 2 inch extended a-arms , 3 pump set up , 1 showtime piston pump with adex , 12 battery rack with 10 brand new deka batteries , clean interior, power everything with brand new window motors , blue anodized 13's og wires , house grill , plus many extras , ready to hop or cruise 

asking $4000 , trades welcomed , if interested call 786-444-6009


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 14 2009, 11:13 AM~15663886
> *i have 1
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 14 2009, 02:13 PM~15663888
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Yooooooooooooo
> *



yyyyyooooooooooo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

mr lowrider 305 ill make u a copy of sunday driver if u dont have one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 10 2009, 08:54 PM~15627736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 14 2009, 07:37 PM~15665987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: propz


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 14 2009, 04:37 PM~15665987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes beautiful.. great job!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 14 2009, 06:24 PM~15666579
> *shes beautiful.. great job!
> *


Whoever took the pic is on point...................................... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 14 2009, 04:37 PM~15665987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 14 2009, 06:37 PM~15665987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How about some more. . .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Who's all rideing tommor night....We gott get more ppl to fuckin RIDE & HANGOUT....There ant no carshow's or anything for us So why dont everyone just ride out there *

Some of the rides from last sunday night that I took pics of


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 14 2009, 07:37 PM~15665987
> *
> 
> 
> ...



God bless short girls! Damm she's hott!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2009, 10:01 PM~15666815
> *Who's all rideing tommor night....We gott get more ppl to fuckin RIDE & HANGOUT....There ant no carshow's or anything for us So why dont everyone just ride out there
> *



:nono: Actually there is a car show tommrow!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 14 2009, 10:08 PM~15666854
> *:nono: Actually there is a car show tommrow!
> *


Ok thankz for telling me that....whos all rideing tommor night


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Nov 14 2009, 06:49 PM~15665672
> *mr lowrider 305 ill make u a copy of sunday driver if u dont have one
> *


HELL YA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

redid my roof not bad?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 14 2009, 07:08 PM~15666854
> *:nono: Actually there is a car show tommrow!
> *


where at


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 14 2009, 07:32 PM~15667032
> *redid my roof not bad?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *78monte85riviera
* :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWITCHITTER, *Made You A Hater*, tru6lu305, RoLLiN ShReK

mango's tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Nov 14 2009, 10:15 PM~15666901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


City of Doral is having one tommrow from 11 to 3, you can get all the info online. 

http://www.cityofdoral.com/cityofdoral/ima...Car-Show-PC.jpg

Ends early so there's plenty of time to make it to the hangout tommrow night also.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Great pics watson 

Shrek wassa fool


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Lowered price on 1994 town car a/c leather (small rip on driver seat) new canvas top and good tires......running perfect $1300 obo 954-687-3340 need it gone asap...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Carol mart tommorow 9pm dale


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 14 2009, 10:32 PM~15667032
> *redid my roof not bad?
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good hector!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 14 2009, 11:21 PM~15667369
> *Great pics watson
> 
> Shrek wassa fool
> *


Thankz


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Carolllllllllllll mart. 2 nite bring out dem lowriders.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 11:23 PM~15668139
> *Looks good hector!
> *


thanks homie  god is good ?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

anybody selling a vert top for a g body? let me know asap


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up Miami see y'all ***** at coral mart tonite dale 


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

peeps in hialeah,we meeting up at taco bell from 8 to 8:30 to go to carol mart and make a nice entrance...see yall there...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Nov 15 2009, 11:28 AM~15670888
> *peeps in hialeah,we meeting up at taco bell from 8 to 8:30 to go to carol mart and make a nice entrance...see yall there...
> *


im there like a bear


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Word on da streeetz. Lowridergame and mr regal r gonna hopp


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

EVERYBODY SHOULD CLICK UP... HIALEAH BOYZ COMIN FROM THE TB AND OPA LOCKA BOYZ GATHER AT THE GAS STATION ON 167 & 27TH, AND THEN ROLL TO CAROL MART TOGETHER TRU LR STYLE ... SINCE PPL SAYING THERE IS NO RIDE OUT ANYMORE... SHYT WE NEED TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT Y WE HAVE A CHANCE.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 15 2009, 03:13 PM~15671415
> *EVERYBODY SHOULD CLICK UP... HIALEAH BOYZ COMIN FROM THE TB AND OPA LOCKA BOYZ GATHER AT THE GAS STATION ON 167 & 27TH,  AND THEN ROLL TO CAROL MART TOGETHER TRU LR STYLE ... SINCE PPL SAYING THERE IS NO RIDE OUT ANYMORE... SHYT WE NEED TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT Y WE HAVE A CHANCE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

78-80 MONTE CARLO DOORS FOR SALE ASKIN $250 THERE POWER WINDOW AND LOCKS PASSENGER SIDE IS RUST FREE DRIVER A LITTLE RUST ON BUT FIXABLE ALSO HAVE HARNESS TO CONVERT A MONTE TO POWER DOOR COME WITHOUT WIDE ROCKERS PM ME OR CALL ME OR TEXT 754 244 3108 make offer need it gone asap

DRIVER SIDE FERNDER RUST FREE 40 BUCKS
TRUNK RUST FREE 50 BUCKS
ALSO HAVE A SET WIDE ROCKERS MISSING THE PASSENGER FENDER 50 BUCKS


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 15 2009, 01:13 PM~15671415
> *EVERYBODY SHOULD CLICK UP... HIALEAH BOYZ COMIN FROM THE TB AND OPA LOCKA BOYZ GATHER AT THE GAS STATION ON 167 & 27TH,  AND THEN ROLL TO CAROL MART TOGETHER TRU LR STYLE ... SINCE PPL SAYING THERE IS NO RIDE OUT ANYMORE... SHYT WE NEED TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT Y WE HAVE A CHANCE.
> *


Soundz goooood


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 15 2009, 04:13 PM~15671415
> *EVERYBODY SHOULD CLICK UP... HIALEAH BOYZ COMIN FROM THE TB AND OPA LOCKA BOYZ GATHER AT THE GAS STATION ON 167 & 27TH,  AND THEN ROLL TO CAROL MART TOGETHER TRU LR STYLE ... SINCE PPL SAYING THERE IS NO RIDE OUT ANYMORE... SHYT WE NEED TO MAKE THE BEST OF IT Y WE HAVE A CHANCE.
> *


good idea...well met u guys there...any homestead peeps going?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Nov 15 2009, 02:58 PM~15672032
> *good idea...well met u guys there...any homestead peeps going?
> *


FROM THE GAS STATION 9PM WE HEAD TO CAROL MART AND MAKE A REAL LR ENTRANCE... THE RIGHT WAY!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 15 2009, 03:11 PM~15672108
> *FROM THE GAS STATION 9PM WE HEAD TO CAROL MART AND MAKE A REAL LR ENTRANCE... THE RIGHT WAY!
> *


sound like a fucking plan homie i like the idea :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 14 2009, 10:42 PM~15667106
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ROLLIN TITO, 78monte85riviera
> :wave:
> *



wassup


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 15 2009, 03:22 PM~15672163
> *sound like a fucking plan homie i like the idea  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS WHATS CRACCIN CUZ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

yo0o0 lil rolly you should join us...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 03:47 PM~15672291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 03:47 PM~15672291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 06:47 PM~15672291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pero muchacho!!!!! Why the hell u gota post that up!!!! lol....dale wash that hoe and take it to carol mart...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 04:19 PM~15672446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR NEXT 2 IT LOOKS FAMILIAR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 06:47 PM~15672291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 propz


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOLY SHIT !!!!!

THIS VIDEO IS TOO FUNNY

http://www.efukt.com/2263_Angry_Pornstar_Attacks_Midget.html


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Nov 15 2009, 03:24 PM~15672173
> *wassup
> *


que bola asere... hows it hanging? wen u getting ur shit down here to clown?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 15 2009, 04:39 PM~15672517
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOLY SHIT !!!!!
> 
> THIS VIDEO IS TOO FUNNY
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 04:19 PM~15672446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh mannnnnnnnnnnn my boooty got wet when i saw dis pic


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 03:47 PM~15672291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cooooooommmmmmmmoooooo?!?!? Tite work Angel :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

***** WE RIDING TONIGHT


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 05:21 PM~15672790
> ****** WE RIDING TONIGHT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

ill be at carolmart like 845pm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM SOMEONE & ALL IM GOING TO SAY IS TONGIT GOING TO BE GOOD!!!!!!EVERYONE RIDE OUT THERE SAFE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2009, 05:50 PM~15672984
> *I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM SOMEONE & ALL IM GOING TO SAY IS TONGIT GOING TO BE GOOD!!!!!!EVERYONE RIDE OUT THERE SAFE
> *


I can be there in 25 min..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 15 2009, 09:01 PM~15673067
> *I can be there in 25 min..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rideing out now....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Mr lowrider305, slash, SWITCHITTER, plenty money regal
This aint Mangos..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 15 2009, 06:10 PM~15673163
> *Still Hated, Mr lowrider305, slash, SWITCHITTER, plenty money regal
> This aint Mangos..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol... that was last night...tonight is carol mart!... :biggrin: ... you riding out there?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

*My 64 Impala is for sale:*

Link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509847


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Nov 15 2009, 06:13 PM~15673181
> *lol... that was last night...tonight is carol mart!... :biggrin: ... you riding out there?
> *


Gettin ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 15 2009, 05:32 PM~15672487
> *CAR NEXT 2 IT LOOKS FAMILIAR
> *



Yep :biggrin: Whats up bear. Long time no see. Hope everything is well.

Honestly I really got to hand it to Willy, *****, & the crew. They really do fast and good work. 
Hope to be swanging soon. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 06:47 PM~15672291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK CUHZ. LAC LOOKIN GOOD. DAT ANGEL WORK WELL DAMN I MIGHT HAVE TO FUCK WITH HIM HIM WHEN I GET MY BUBBLE LOOKIN DECENT. CHICHI WHAT UP *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Nov 15 2009, 08:55 PM~15674913
> *TIGHT WORK CUHZ. LAC LOOKIN GOOD. DAT ANGEL WORK WELL DAMN I MIGHT HAVE TO FUCK WITH HIM HIM WHEN I GET MY BUBBLE LOOKIN DECENT. CHICHI WHAT UP *****
> *


good time tonite hope all yea ***** that rode out got home safe dale tell next week lac is looking nice homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 16 2009, 12:11 AM~15675117
> *good time tonite hope all yea ***** that rode out got home safe dale tell next week  lac is looking nice homie
> *


  Man tonight was crazy.....


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 06:47 PM~15672291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE>>>CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BITCH SWANGG


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*SWITCHITTER*
I hope they dident write you a ticket homie


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Nov 15 2009, 11:55 PM~15674913
> *TIGHT WORK CUHZ. LAC LOOKIN GOOD. DAT ANGEL WORK WELL DAMN I MIGHT HAVE TO FUCK WITH HIM HIM WHEN I GET MY BUBBLE LOOKIN DECENT. CHICHI WHAT UP *****
> *


Hoppers inc is doing my lac


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Hangout was good tonite hope it keeps getting better


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Claudio Broken down on I-75









Claudio in love.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, sour diesel, CADILLAC D THE BIG M BABY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Nov 16 2009, 12:23 AM~15675939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

NEW CHROME ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS FOR G-BODY FOR SALE . HIT ME UP


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

LOWER TRAILING ARMS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MAAANDO
BADASS PICS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

What's good M.I.A


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 13 2009, 05:11 PM~15657341
> *For sale or trade..
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 16 2009, 07:18 AM~15677417
> *MAAANDO
> BADASS PICS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

CAROL MART WAS POPPIN LAST NIGHT !!!!!! GETTING BETTER EVERY WEEK


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

TRADE FOR SOME MUSIC... 3058367305 Q!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 14 2009, 04:37 PM~15665987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAW PICTURE ......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning :wave:

Last nite was off the chain! It just keeps gettin better nd better.. Everyone turned heads when they seen all them lowriders out there! Dats wussup!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 15 2009, 10:31 PM~15676007
> *Claudio Broken down on I-75
> 
> 
> ...


oooo hell nah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 16 2009, 11:38 AM~15678142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dawg you were licking your lips next to her.... :roflmao: fool was in love. :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Mando you the man .Mando doing big thangs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hangout was str8 , just alot ppl dont know how 2 behave tho


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 16 2009, 10:04 AM~15678313
> *hangout was str8 , just alot ppl dont know how 2 behave tho
> 
> 
> ...


bear has discovered an emoticons website :uh:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2009, 08:59 AM~15678281
> *Thanks O :thumbsup:
> dawg you were licking your lips next to her.... :roflmao: fool was in love. :biggrin:
> *


I think my panties got wet :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 16 2009, 10:17 AM~15678406
> *I think my panties got wet :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Nov 16 2009, 12:04 PM~15678308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perro creo que se te mojo el culo tambien. :roflmao:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 04:47 PM~15672291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My boy grumpy is not playing haterz better get the shit right :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz up lowridergame786 monte23.5 plenty money regal lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 16 2009, 09:31 AM~15678502
> *Wuz up lowridergame786 monte23.5 plenty money regal lol
> *


wuz up mr e onnnnnnn mr monte w ears and mr plenty money cutlass


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Eon mijo u keep mispelling lincoln lol :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi der lowrider wit no game 305


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Monte ugly how r u my friend? Se ve que u were tu cool to park by us so u parked somewhere else but its ok cuz ur a sellout


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mz lady nobodydesirez


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2009, 09:25 AM~15678466
> *:thumbsup:
> Perro creo que se te mojo el culo tambien. :roflmao:
> *


only wen iam next to u.. :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 16 2009, 09:43 AM~15678569
> *Mz lady nobodydesirez
> *


U need 2 change ur name.. u should change it 2 booger14.. Coño u even sellout the monte for the booger wow se ve que u sellout for everything :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

6 Members:* SWITCHITTER*, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Sky'z Da LimiT, ripsta85

wuz up cuz :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Nov 16 2009, 09:53 AM~15678647
> *U need 2 change ur name.. u should change it 2 booger14.. Coño u even sellout the monte for the booger wow se ve que u sellout for everything :uh:
> *


Im sry. Its hard to keep track of two cars. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15678686
> *6 Members: SWITCHITTER, Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ, monte24, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, Sky'z Da LimiT, ripsta85
> 
> wuz up cuz :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: what it do pimpin!!... or shall i say co- worker !!.....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Nov 16 2009, 10:39 AM~15678549
> *Eon mijo u keep mispelling lincoln lol :biggrin:
> *


Im telling u I need to go back to school lol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY+Nov 15 2009, 03:47 PM~15672291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhh Laaaa Laaaa!!! Looking Dogg!!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 15 2009, 06:19 PM~15672446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


props


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ehhhhhhhhh its el negroooo waza acere


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn wut doooooo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

whats good ppl! glad to see a good turnout. i wish them blackboyz would act right. 1 dude almost hitting Q's kids then talking about he dont fight he gunplays :nono: w.e. nice to see everyone there!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

CHILLIN....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 16 2009, 12:25 PM~15679590
> *Eionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn wut doooooo
> *


Wuz up mr ears


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

some more piks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

im selling four firestone tires 155/80 13 and brand new og knockoffs with the hammer, sorry no pics laptop freaking up. $150.... hit me up 786-252-2278


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 16 2009, 03:42 PM~15680356
> *im selling four firestone tires 155/80 13 and brand new og knockoffs with the hammer, sorry no pics laptop freaking up. $150.... hit me up 786-252-2278
> *


SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD...


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

for sale $350 obo


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 16 2009, 11:24 AM~15679574
> *Ehhhhhhhhh its el negroooo waza acere
> *


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

tru6lu305
wuz up homie


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 16 2009, 12:58 PM~15678702
> *Im sry.  Its hard to keep track of two cars.  :biggrin:
> *


correction my friend...3 cars pero shhhhhh.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 16 2009, 09:42 AM~15678564
> *Hi der lowrider wit no game 305
> *


Bbbbuuuurrrrrrnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i got 24x9 with 275/25/24 tires like new still with orginal receipt.....asking $1800 obo hit me up

Florida


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 16 2009, 11:00 AM~15677929
> *TRADE FOR SOME MUSIC... 3058367305 Q!
> 
> 
> ...




how much do u want for that ? and how is it putting in a game i dont wanna blow on that cartrage all night to play super mario lol i want the nintendo on the bottom


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2009, 01:23 AM~15675939
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice fleetwood and that female is fine as fuk with them tats......


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 16 2009, 05:52 PM~15682735
> *i got 24x9 with 275/25/24 tires like new still with orginal receipt.....asking $1800 obo hit me up
> 
> Florida
> ...



$1600 tommorrow only After tommorrow price will be back at $1800


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Nov 16 2009, 03:47 PM~15682050
> *for sale $350 obo
> 
> 
> ...


$350


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 16 2009, 02:33 PM~15679667
> *whats good ppl! glad to see a good turnout. i wish them blackboyz would act right. 1 dude almost hitting Q's kids then talking about he dont fight he gunplays  :nono: w.e. nice to see everyone there!
> *


Man shit like that is why ppl dont like hangout's...some of tham dudes be on some dum shit but w.e.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone saleing some 4ton spring????plz let me know


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 16 2009, 07:23 PM~15684404
> *Man shit like that is why ppl dont like hangout's...some of tham dudes be on some dum shit but w.e.
> *


x2... wat up man!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2009, 11:38 AM~15664033
> *hopping rack for sale. made for 8 batts across the back and cut outs for 4 pumps. fits any g-body. it aint made from angle iron either its square tubing this bitch is HEAVY! 150 firm. hit up Ricky. call or text for pics 954-274-0139
> *


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I NEED PISTONS... 8'S AND 12'S/14'S


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 16 2009, 10:33 PM~15684523
> *x2... wat up man!
> *


just chilling man...you


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 16 2009, 07:54 PM~15684691
> *just chilling man...you
> *


he he he on the grind *****.. getting back on my g-body game :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LOOKING BETTER ALREADY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2009, 08:13 PM~15684922
> *LOOKING BETTER ALREADY.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 16 2009, 11:02 PM~15684773
> *he he he on the grind *****.. getting back on my g-body game :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2009, 08:13 PM~15684922
> *LOOKING BETTER ALREADY.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yo nikka i see that grass growing... $ 25 and ill do from and back yard..lol


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2009, 08:13 PM~15684922
> *LOOKING BETTER ALREADY.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 16 2009, 08:23 PM~15685092
> *yo nikka i see that grass growing... $ 25 and ill do from and back yard..lol
> *


HOW ABOUT 10 BUCKS AND A TWINKIE :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2009, 08:36 PM~15685288
> *HOW ABOUT 10  BUCKS AND A TWINKIE :0
> *


can eat twinkie no more :biggrin: imma waste 10 dollars on fuel alone ..lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2009, 08:13 PM~15684922
> *LOOKING BETTER ALREADY.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 14 2009, 04:37 PM~15665987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

78-80 MONTE CARLO DOORS FOR SALE ASKIN $250 THERE POWER WINDOW AND LOCKS PASSENGER SIDE IS RUST FREE DRIVER A LITTLE RUST ON BUT FIXABLE ALSO HAVE HARNESS TO CONVERT A MONTE TO POWER DOOR COME WITHOUT WIDE ROCKERS PM ME OR CALL ME OR TEXT 754 244 3108 make offer need it gone asap ALSO GOT QUATER WINDOWS AND BACK WINDOW

DRIVER SIDE FERNDER RUST FREE 40 BUCKS
TRUNK RUST FREE 50 BUCKS
ALSO HAVE A SET WIDE ROCKERS MISSING THE PASSENGER FENDER 50 BUCKS


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 15 2009, 01:25 PM~15670520
> *anybody selling a vert top for a g body? let me know asap
> *


What do you want the top from? I got a few......


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2009, 10:13 PM~15684922
> *LOOKING BETTER ALREADY.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *MR.GRUMPY, plenty money regal
* :wave: :wave: good morning layitlower's!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 17 2009, 09:05 AM~15688968
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, MR.GRUMPY, plenty money regal
> :wave:  :wave: good morning layitlower's!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 17 2009, 06:17 AM~15688999
> *:h5:
> *


wats good *****, caddy looking good!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

thanks homie i also wanna thank every1 else that has left me comments on da lac. thank you all. it will be out on da streets soon


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 17 2009, 06:30 AM~15689051
> *thanks homie i also wanna thank every1 else that has left me comments on da lac. thank you all. it will be out on da streets soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 17 2009, 03:10 AM~15688193
> *What do you want the top from? I got a few......
> *


you got a 64 top


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

I need some minor body work done before i juice the car. 80 monte


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 90 EVERYTHING FRONT,BACK.SIDE SKIRTS,DASH BOARD.NOT A 4100 ITS A V6.NO RUST WHAT SO EVER.VERY CLEAN CAR $4000


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

KING AUTO HYDRAULICS WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 17 2009, 09:48 AM~15689806
> *I need some minor body work done  before i juice the car. 80 monte
> *


HIT ME UP SO YOU CAN PASS BY MY DAD SHOP AND SEE THE WORK
I HAVE DONE LET ME NO 786-380-6468 YOU PAY WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD
YOU FEEL ME 500.TO 3000. DEPENDS HOW MUCH YOU WHAT TO DO 
YOU CAN NOT GET A $3000.JOB FOR $500.00 ITS DEPENDS ON YOU?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:21 AM~15690080
> *KING AUTO HYDRAULICS WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED...
> 
> 
> ...


PUT DISPLAY ON MYSPACE AND AUTOTRADER IT WILL HELP ALOTE HOMIE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

any body kno where i can get da fillers for a regal in miami


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 17 2009, 10:26 AM~15690626
> *HIT ME UP SO YOU CAN PASS BY MY DAD SHOP AND SEE THE WORK
> I HAVE DONE LET ME NO 786-380-6468 YOU PAY WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD
> YOU FEEL ME 500.TO 3000. DEPENDS HOW MUCH YOU WHAT  TO DO
> ...


im not trying to go cheap im just trying to get a good price. i got money to spend im just trying to get diffrent options.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 17 2009, 10:51 AM~15690928
> *any body kno where i can get da fillers for a regal in miami
> *


I can get those fillers brand new in the box for g-bodys and lacs... Let me know


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 17 2009, 10:51 AM~15690928
> *any body kno where i can get da fillers for a regal in miami
> *


ask plenty m.regal


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 17 2009, 11:54 AM~15690959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why do u have to do this to me mr ears


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I knew u would like dat


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 17 2009, 01:50 PM~15692108
> *I knew u would like dat
> *


Im going to have to do what ***** told me to do lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy33 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

ErickaNjr :buttkick:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up happy 33


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 17 2009, 03:47 PM~15693846
> *Wuz up happy 33
> *


What they do my ******


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

rims are on.....


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 14 2009, 01:17 PM~15664279
> *1985 Oldsmobile Delta 88 Coupe for sale
> 
> Blue exterior NO RUST anywhere on the car , 307 engine with dress up kit runs great , all pollution eliminated , 70% of the frame is reinforced , 8 inch pistons in the front , 14 inch torpedos in the back , 2 inch extended a-arms , 3 pump set up , 1 showtime piston pump with adex , 12 battery rack with 10 brand new deka batteries , clean interior, power everything with brand new window motors , blue anodized 13's og wires , house grill , plus many extras , ready to hop or cruise
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Nov 17 2009, 03:55 PM~15693941
> *What they do my ******
> *


chillin ***** same shit like always homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Mr lowrider305

what day do homie


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Still for sale or trade....

here are som more pics


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 17 2009, 06:49 PM~15694315
> *rims are on.....
> 
> 
> ...


would you travel to paint a ride?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Nov 17 2009, 09:17 PM~15696019
> *would you travel to paint a ride?
> *


yes I would


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 17 2009, 09:29 PM~15696216
> *yes I would
> *


pm will be sent


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 17 2009, 10:51 AM~15690928
> *any body kno where i can get da fillers for a regal in miami
> *


oye i got to do a order with this dudes in miami that make them out of abs plastic.. let me know if u want and ill find out wat the sell them to the public for??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 17 2009, 10:09 PM~15695918
> *Mr lowrider305
> 
> what day do homie
> *


Chilling homie....you


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

de pipi so wats going on ppl.. anyone watching Sons Of Anarchy?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Girl Who Got 56 Stars Tattooed On Her Face By Accident* 
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...eG9vhqZk4P38jJx


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

mr lowrider305 u want to come pic up this vid or u want me to mail it


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> *Girl Who Got 56 Stars Tattooed On Her Face By Accident*
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...eG9vhqZk4P38jJx
> [/quote
> danm thats sucks :roflmao: , but how can you fall sleep like that? :twak:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, PINK86REGAL, *Mr lowrider305*, ErickaNjr


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > *Girl Who Got 56 Stars Tattooed On Her Face By Accident*
> > http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...eG9vhqZk4P38jJx
> > [/quote
> > danm thats sucks :roflmao: , but how can you fall sleep like that? :twak:
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 18 2009, 12:35 AM~15698040
> *That's what I was saying how you fall a sleep but w.e.
> *


bet she was barred the fuck out to fall asleep like that lmao


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

got these 24z for sale with 225-30-24 ties...they were on the the car for a month...they fit chargers magnums 300s crown vic etc...these rims have a 7in lip on them....askin 1,500 firm...goin 6s need to sell them quick....pm for info


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Nov 18 2009, 01:02 AM~15698424
> *bet she was barred the fuck out to fall asleep like that lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

Monte24 check UR pm


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 18 2009, 09:57 AM~15701039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Thats whats up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305, Happy33, monte24, mr.regal
:wave: :wave:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

how is it to ship a car and how can i find a shiping compony pm me


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

What they do


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz up miami what new today


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

massacre, Happy33, ErickaNjr, monte24, *ninty6 lincoln*

damn ***** watsup??? u been lost


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

NEW HANG OUT FOR EVERYONE IM STARTING IT NEXT WENSDAY PM ME IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS THANKS JERRY


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 18 2009, 10:31 AM~15702082
> *massacre, Happy33, ErickaNjr, monte24, ninty6 lincoln
> 
> damn ***** watsup??? u been lost
> *



chillen tryna finish the lincoln


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

Anything poping 2nite


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 17 2009, 08:24 PM~15696988
> *de pipi so wats going on ppl.. anyone watching Sons Of Anarchy?
> *


one of the best episodes yet


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 17 2009, 01:51 PM~15690928
> *any body kno where i can get da fillers for a regal in miami
> *



Try Accurate Steering Column on 135th just east of Viva Liz.
They used to have them there for almost anything. 
Way back, the front fillers were $50, and back fillers were $75.
But last time I checked, it was $100 and $125 if I remember correctly.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

*BODYWORK FOR THE LOWWWW !!*

LET ME KNOW ! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 18 2009, 10:25 AM~15702628
> *one of the best episodes yet
> *


hell yea worth the wait!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2009, 10:31 AM~15702683
> *Try Accurate Steering Column on 135th just east of Viva Liz.
> They used to have them there for almost anything.
> Way back, the front fillers were $50, and back fillers were $75.
> ...


yea the still do
Accurate Steering
(305) 681-7991


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, LayitLowers...Have a Blessed Day!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

13x7 with fat white walls $400


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 90 EVERYTHING FRONT,BACK.SIDE SKIRTS,DASH BOARD.NOT A 4100 ITS A V6.NO RUST WHAT SO EVER.VERY CLEAN CAR $3000


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FOR SALE

FULL AIR RIDE SYSTEM W/ C-NOTCH SYSTEM ON CHASSIS
CAR IS PRIMERED DOWN AND HAS SS IMPALA WHEELS
PHANTOM GRILL , HIDS , AC COMPRESSOR IS BROKEN BUT THE NEW ONE IS IN THE PASSENGER SEAT IN ITS BOX, AVS SWITCH CONTROLLER NO RADIO INSTALLED IN CAR, CLIFFORD ALARM
HAS A 305 IN IT WITH AN INTAKE , CAR HAS BELT DRIVEN COMPRESSOR INSTALLED IN MOTOR FOR FAST LIFT
TRUCK HAS TRAIN HORNS INSTALLED ALSO

LET ME KNO


----------



## 100spokeman (Nov 18, 2009)

any one know a good hydraulic shop in miami or anywhere down south?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2009, 10:31 AM~15702683
> *Try Accurate Steering Column on 135th just east of Viva Liz.
> They used to have them there for almost anything.
> Way back, the front fillers were $50, and back fillers were $75.
> ...


thanks


----------



## plenty money regal (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 100spokeman_@Nov 18 2009, 04:40 PM~15706321
> *any one know a good hydraulic shop in miami or anywhere down south?
> *


HOPPER ask for willy or *****


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz up angel what are u going to do today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100spokeman_@Nov 18 2009, 07:40 PM~15706321
> *any one know a good hydraulic shop in miami or anywhere down south?
> *


kingautohydraulics.....They do realllly good work


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2009, 11:13 PM~15684922
> *LOOKING BETTER ALREADY.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam da MONTY waz clean but dis one is NICE  
:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*T.t.T*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Let me knowwwwww!!!
BC/CC

























Patterns

















Kandies


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

FOR SALE









$3500 OBO









$7000 OBO ot trade for Full size truck









$8000.00 OBO OR TRADE FOR SUV

Eveything MusT go ASAP


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up ppl


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

NEGROO QUE BOLAA


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 18 2009, 09:11 PM~15709438
> *NEGROO QUE BOLAA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Nov 18 2009, 09:14 PM~15709475
> *
> :wave:
> *



OYE NO ESTAS QUI EN EL MEETING DE LOWRIDERS IN HIALEAH LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lowridergame305,impalamike63,monte24,mr.regal,Happy33,Sickassscion,Erickanjr13,King_Lincoln

ARE @ THE MEETING TONIGHT LOL


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 18 2009, 09:16 PM~15709501
> *OYE NO ESTAS QUI EN EL MEETING DE LOWRIDERS IN HIALEAH LOL
> *


sali ahora d el shop estoy muerto


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just came across these Throwback pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 17 2009, 09:35 AM~15689708
> *you got a 64 top
> *


we got a 66 top and a 64 vert windshield post


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Bud light tap


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *95rangeron14z*
:wave:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 19 2009, 06:36 AM~15712465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: another 1...wow


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

looking real goood....


> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 19 2009, 06:47 AM~15712505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 19 2009, 06:36 AM~15712465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol you know how it is..... but this one is a keeper..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100spokeman_@Nov 18 2009, 04:40 PM~15706321
> *any one know a good hydraulic shop in miami or anywhere down south?
> *


KING AUTO HYDRAULICS IS WHERE IS AT HOMIE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 19 2009, 07:36 AM~15712720
> *    looking real goood....
> *


thanx homie


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

I HAVE A SET OF 24X9 STRADA RIMS WITH SUNNY 275/25/24 TIRES ON THEM BOUGHT BRAND NEW IN FEB.2009 STILL HAVE OG RECEIPT. I JUST TOOK THEM OFF THE CAR CLEANED THEM UP....THE TIRES STILL HAVE PERFECT THREAD!!!!!!! 

[email protected]

THESE WILL NOT LAST THEY ARE ALSO ON EBAY
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LIKE-NEW-24...sQ5fAccessories

.....I HAVE DROPPED MY PRICE FROM $1800 TO $1650 SO YOU BETTER JUMP ON THEM BEFORE SOMEONE ELSE DOES

I AM LOCATED IN CENTRAL FLORIDA ,FROSTPROOF

THE BOLT PATTERN IS 115/120

OH YEAH THESE CAME OFF A 2000 GRAND MARQUIS THEY WILL FIT MANY OTHER VEHICALS.....UNIVERSAL


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 19 2009, 09:47 AM~15712505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  propz homie


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 09:49 AM~15713204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them that was back in the days one time to all the people that used to be in no affection c.c.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody selling a 93 fleetwood for 3000 :nicoderm:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 19 2009, 10:22 AM~15714113
> *anybody selling a 93 fleetwood for 3000 :nicoderm:
> *


me.....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 19 2009, 10:40 AM~15714324
> *me.....
> *


OYE I DIDNT KNOW YOU WAS A RAPPER :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGL_jWFGWI0


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2009, 11:44 AM~15714907
> *OYE I DIDNT KNOW YOU WAS A RAPPER :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGL_jWFGWI0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 87 MONTE CARLO $1700


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

If anybody is parting out a regal let me know. Need a couple of minor things


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

La cuadra esta caliente!! Lmao :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

WHATS THE DEAL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2009, 04:43 PM~15716192
> *FOR SALE 87 MONTE CARLO $1700
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

For some reason I cant stop lookin at this pic :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



http://tinypic.com/r/rj4nps/6


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

The rest of my pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 16 2009, 12:27 PM~15680221
> *some more piks
> 
> 
> ...




$5500 for sale


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 78monte85riviera, REST IN PEACE c.c, *87blazer*, all-eyez-onme, machine, sour diesel, 954NIGGA, -CAROL CITY-

WHA IT DEW MAYNE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Any one gots any 13x7's out there that will fit on a toy truck might trade for some 18's euro all chrome that fit a honda. pm here or text
239-601-6194


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

88 CUTLASS SUPREME ALL ORIGINAL ..FROM GA....$1800..OBO..
















.
.
.
.
.
LIMITED REGAL FOR PARTS OR PROJECT WITH CLEAN TITTLE! SOLID..DIGITAL DASH AND AC CLUSTER W/ SUNROOF,ORIGNAL LEATHER CAR WITH CENTER CONSOLE..$700.
















.
.
.
CARS ARE IN CUTLER RIDGE !!PM ME FOR INFO...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!









































[/quote]


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *tru6lu305*, ErickaNjr
sup cuz... call me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sorry for the pic quality but got some new color matched feet for the whip!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 20 2009, 08:19 AM~15724707
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, tru6lu305, ErickaNjr
> sup cuz... call me
> *


Wuz good *****


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

KING AUTO HYDRAULICS WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

For some reason I cant stop lookin at this pic :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 19 2009, 07:41 PM~15719916
> *$5500 for sale
> *


hey braw i had send you a message regarding your car that my dogg was intrested in it but you never replied back you must not wanna get rid of it then


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2009, 11:38 AM~15664033
> *hopping rack for sale. made for 8 batts across the back and cut outs for 4 pumps. fits any g-body. it aint made from angle iron either its square tubing this bitch is HEAVY! 150 firm. hit up Ricky. call or text for pics 954-274-0139
> *


still got this. hit me up if interested


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 19 2009, 10:00 PM~15721902
> *88 CUTLASS SUPREME ALL ORIGINAL ..FROM GA....$1800..OBO..
> 
> 
> ...


HEY!!!! no buying cars in georgia WITHOUT MY OK..... :angry: 








































LET ME GET THE PARTS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2009, 12:24 PM~15727542
> *HEY!!!! no buying cars in georgia WITHOUT MY OK..... :angry:
> LET ME GET THE PARTS CAR  :biggrin:
> *




LOL COME TO 33196!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 20 2009, 12:25 PM~15727557
> *LOL COME TO 33196!
> *


WHAT????  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

King lincoln eres tremendo gilberto :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2009, 11:37 AM~15726429
> *For some reason I cant stop licking this pic :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Nov 20 2009, 01:10 PM~15728040
> *King lincoln eres tremendo gilberto :0  :biggrin:
> *


Coño mi amigo.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:49 AM~15727184
> *hey braw i had send you a message regarding your car that my dogg was intrested in it but you never replied back you must not wanna get rid of it then
> *


  he been bizy,he still selling it call him up 786 378-3124


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

1984 CHEVY MONTE CARLO LX 350 MOTOR WITH SOME WORK DONT TO IT WITH A 350 TURBO TRANNY. CAR RUNS STRONG HAS POTENTIAL. CENTER SHIFTER. NEW INTERIOR. SOLID BODY NO RUST!! IF INTERESTED CALL 786-417-2939 ASKING 2500 obo

http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...e=post&id=12618
http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...e=post&id=12619


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2009, 01:37 PM~15726429
> *For some reason I cant stop lookin at this pic :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2009, 12:37 PM~15726429
> *For some reason I cant stop lookin at this pic :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2.. damn shes bad..


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

>


[/quote]
damn that fleetwood is the shit ...show more


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

>


[/quote]
:0 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 20 2009, 04:16 PM~15728126
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: yeah that too :happysad: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

What's deal 2nite where's eveyone at


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any-1 know where i can get sum 22.5's floaters ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

>


[/quote]
bad ass ride homie wow tight work :biggrin:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 19 2009, 01:02 PM~15713889
> *Them that was back in the days one time to all the people that used to be in no affection c.c.
> *


 :biggrin: one time!!!


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 100spokeman_@Nov 18 2009, 07:40 PM~15706321
> *any one know a good hydraulic shop in miami or anywhere down south?
> *


 *MIAMI CHOP SHOP 
2089 NW OPA LOCKA BLVD
MIAMI, FL 33054
NATIONWIDE PICK UP AND DELIVERY SERVICE 
SHOP: 305-688-8981
24 HR CELL NUMBER: 786-380-6468
EMAIL ADDRESS: [email protected]*


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 18 2009, 10:39 PM~15709769
> *I just came across these Throwback pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




OHHHHH MY OLD DONK!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 20 2009, 09:16 PM~15731986
> *OHHHHH MY OLD DONK!
> *


that donk was tight


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

14x7 =$380</span>

These are triple chrome plated wheels. 
With each purchase you get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*2 * - L or white wheel bolt-on adapter (universal 5 lug pattern RWD only )
*2* - R or red wheel bolt-on adapter (universal 5 lug pattern RWD only)
* 4 *- Caps of your choice (diamond, round octagon, recessed Knock-off or smooth Knock-off)
*1 *-Tightening tool. 


PM FOR PURCHASE DETAILS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Nov 18 2009, 11:33 AM~15702096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, 06hemiram, *RoLLiN ShReK, MR.GRUMPY*
:wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have knock offs for da low hit me up not sure wat style i want so pm me wat you got. and where can i get san blasting for my windows and how much dat cost and murals


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

pm me w.e you got for sale for a big body and i need some ideas too lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 21 2009, 12:17 PM~15737860
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, 06hemiram, RoLLiN ShReK, MR.GRUMPY
> :wave:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


wuz up *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 21 2009, 12:46 PM~15738014
> *any one have knock offs for da low hit me up not sure wat style i want so pm me wat you got. and where can i get san blasting for my windows and how much dat cost and murals
> *


you hit up mister ed he got a new set of o.g.'s 2 prong knockoffs for sale cheap.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 21 2009, 12:50 PM~15738046
> *wuz up *****
> *


sup fool.. u coming out on sunday


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2009, 11:55 AM~15736722
> *
> 
> 
> ...




yo how does that meguiers work ? i always use 3m imperial compound with finishing material , but i dont do cars just boats ....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 21 2009, 02:46 PM~15738014
> *any one have knock offs for da low hit me up not sure wat style i want so pm me wat you got. and where can i get san blasting for my windows and how much dat cost and murals
> *



send me a pm with what you want done on your windows i do that at my shop.


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

HOPPERS WILL BE ATTENDING DA MAJESTICS SHOW ON DEC.5 IN ORLANDO.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 21 2009, 04:52 PM~15739502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 20 2009, 07:07 PM~15730269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 21 2009, 04:52 PM~15739502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: Whit 2 new creations (ihop)&(mvp)


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :angel: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz up mr grumpy


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 21 2009, 09:12 PM~15739984
> *Wuz up mr grumpy
> *


wat it do fool


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

yo lets have a meeting tonight try to get da crew together :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 21 2009, 06:15 PM~15740009
> *yo lets have a meeting tonight try to get da crew together  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 21 2009, 06:33 PM~15739100
> *yo how does that meguiers work ? i always use 3m imperial compound with finishing material , but i dont do cars just boats ....
> *



The meguiars has worked good thus far on cars and boat. 
But it's paint. I haven't tried it on gelcoat.
I used perfect it 3 on gelcoat and it turned out great.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2009, 07:25 PM~15740059
> *The meguiars has worked good thus far on cars and boat.
> But it's paint. I haven't tried it on gelcoat.
> I used perfect it 3 on gelcoat and it turned out great.
> *


like the color on the boat homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *cadiflaco23*
 :wave: :h5:

coje sucia parra te fustre un poco !
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9282


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15740059
> *The meguiars has worked good thus far on cars and boat.
> But it's paint. I haven't tried it on gelcoat.
> I used perfect it 3 on gelcoat and it turned out great.
> *




u ever spray any boats ? gel coat , awl grip ?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Nov 21 2009, 05:50 PM~15739819
> *:yes:  :yes: Whit 2 new creations (ihop)&(mvp)
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

repainted my ride today?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Can someone send me a pm about who did this mural


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 21 2009, 11:02 PM~15740795
> *repainted my ride today?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 21 2009, 10:05 PM~15740357
> *u ever spray any boats ? gel coat , awl grip ?
> *



I used to do graphics on Renegade Power Boats and Motion Power Boats since I was like 15 years old. 
We used PPG products on hull sides.

Have used Awlgrip, Brightside, Easypoxy as well.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15740066
> *like the color on the boat homie
> *



Thanks, I color matched a teal Marlins hat and then lightened with white to make it a light teal.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 21 2009, 08:11 PM~15740873
> *Can someone send me a pm about who did this  mural
> 
> 
> ...


MEER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 21 2009, 11:43 PM~15741114
> *MEER
> *


Thankz


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)

Sup guys im new to the lowrider scene i bought this 1961 buick lesabre from some australian dude, if any of you might know who this car used to belong to or worked on it?

Still alot of work in progress but i need to find a job first to continue fixing her right now im just doing side jobs out of my backyard like painting bikes, for some reason i can paint bike plastics bad as fuk but on the trunk hood and roof it came out with streaks i am using a harbor freight hvlp gun...

this is the only color i had laying around since i couldn't afford to buy paint...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FL61Ray_@Nov 22 2009, 03:05 AM~15742420
> *Sup guys im new to the lowrider scene i bought this 1961 buick lesabre from some australian dude, if any of you might know who this car used to belong to or worked on it?
> 
> Still alot of work in progress but i need to find a job first to continue fixing her right now im just doing side jobs out of my backyard like painting bikes, for some reason i can paint bike plastics bad as fuk but on the trunk hood and roof it came out with streaks i am using a harbor freight hvlp gun...
> ...


My homie used to have a 61 that looked just like that.
White with all those weird colored patterns and rusted to shit as well. 
But I don't remember what model car it was exactly. 

What paint were you using?
Adjust your fan a bit.
That tiger stripes usually happens for shitty paint, or gun not adjusted properly.
Also try shooting from a bit further away. 

I've sprayed kandy before with that gun and didn't get any streaks or clouds.


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FL61Ray_@Nov 22 2009, 02:05 AM~15742420
> *Sup guys im new to the lowrider scene i bought this 1961 buick lesabre from some australian dude, if any of you might know who this car used to belong to or worked on it?
> 
> Still alot of work in progress but i need to find a job first to continue fixing her right now im just doing side jobs out of my backyard like painting bikes, for some reason i can paint bike plastics bad as fuk but on the trunk hood and roof it came out with streaks i am using a harbor freight hvlp gun...
> ...



That was a old man named pepe he was in the lowrider seen long time ago he lived by flagler and 76 he was very popular back in the days. im glad some one got it and is fixing it up it look good :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i know there has to be pictures of that car in this topic from when it use to hit the shows , bitch was bad as fuck and clean....


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh damn... i would like to see pics of this baby back then and to add them to my album i plan on keeping this car and fix her up to mint.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 21 2009, 01:11 PM~15738169
> *you hit up mister ed he got a new set of o.g.'s 2 prong knockoffs for sale cheap.
> *


let him kno cuz i dnt kno who he is or to get in contact wit him


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

where can i anadise my rims n stuff pm me if you kno thanks


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FL61Ray_@Nov 22 2009, 12:05 AM~15742420
> *Sup guys im new to the lowrider scene i bought this 1961 buick lesabre from some australian dude, if any of you might know who this car used to belong to or worked on it?
> 
> Still alot of work in progress but i need to find a job first to continue fixing her right now im just doing side jobs out of my backyard like painting bikes, for some reason i can paint bike plastics bad as fuk but on the trunk hood and roof it came out with streaks i am using a harbor freight hvlp gun...
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 22 2009, 03:25 AM~15743198
> *let him kno cuz i dnt kno who he is or to get in contact wit him
> *


eddie 786-252-2278


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Nov 22 2009, 02:07 AM~15742784
> *That was a old man named pepe he was in the lowrider seen long time ago he lived by flagler and 76 he was very popular back in the days. im glad some one got it and is fixing it up it look good  :thumbsup:
> *


also an RIP member when he had this car haven't seen any lowriders in his house since then


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Oct 4 2004, 04:20 PM~2266560
> *:0
> *


love this flicc


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hang out at carol mart b der or b square


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 22 2009, 09:39 AM~15743686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ill be out there with something i just finished this morning.


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 22 2009, 09:13 AM~15743833
> *ill be out there with something i just finished this morning.
> *


model car?
:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 22 2009, 09:30 AM~15743908
> *:h5:
> *


u goin my friend


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

any want a 92 fox body 800.00 obo 
(305)321-4352


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

yes sir u gonna go to da show 25street is having now?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 22 2009, 09:37 AM~15743944
> *yes sir u gonna go to da show 25street is having  now?
> *


im tired :happysad:


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a 97 towncar for sale 2,500 obo 89000mile 
(786) 260-5530


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 22 2009, 08:29 AM~15743648
> *also an RIP member when he had this car  haven't seen any lowriders in  his house  since then
> 
> 
> ...


That car was clean as fuck


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

take da monty fool u a lazy ass


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>25th Street Riders Car Club in conjunction with Community Leaders of the City of Opa-locka would like to invite everybody to a Thanksgiving Food Drive and Car Show.

Sunday, November 22nd from 12:30-4:30pm. 
15996 NW 27TH Avenue, Miami Gardens, FL 33054 (Inkstinct Tattoo/Dre’s Shop)

Car Clubs and solo riders are welcome to bring out their cars and enjoy a day of helping out the Community, but most importantly we ask that everybody bring canned foods and non-perishable items. Thank you for your support!!!!*


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 22 2009, 10:32 AM~15743915
> *model car?
> :biggrin:
> *


shhhh! :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 22 2009, 10:39 AM~15743953
> *im tired :happysad:
> *


of what ? not working thats for sure!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*WHOS COMING OUT TODAY. WE POSTED UP ALREADY*


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

a little peek of what me and my dawg fat cat working on


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FL61Ray_@Nov 22 2009, 01:05 AM~15742420
> *Sup guys im new to the lowrider scene i bought this 1961 buick lesabre from some australian dude, if any of you might know who this car used to belong to or worked on it?
> 
> Still alot of work in progress but i need to find a job first to continue fixing her right now im just doing side jobs out of my backyard like painting bikes, for some reason i can paint bike plastics bad as fuk but on the trunk hood and roof it came out with streaks i am using a harbor freight hvlp gun...
> ...


that car was clean as fuck what happen it got hit by a storm wow ?but keep hope ailive homie


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FL61Ray_@Nov 22 2009, 01:05 AM~15742420
> *Sup guys im new to the lowrider scene i bought this 1961 buick lesabre from some australian dude, if any of you might know who this car used to belong to or worked on it?
> 
> Still alot of work in progress but i need to find a job first to continue fixing her right now im just doing side jobs out of my backyard like painting bikes, for some reason i can paint bike plastics bad as fuk but on the trunk hood and roof it came out with streaks i am using a harbor freight hvlp gun...
> ...


 i think that the person who owned it before you lived a couple blocks away from me.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

should i have patterns on the roof and trunk


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 22 2009, 10:38 AM~15744244
> * should i have patterns on the roof and trunk
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 22 2009, 11:38 AM~15744244
> * should i have patterns on the roof and trunk
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good just like that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 21 2009, 07:52 PM~15739502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You do that homie....... Got something real nice for the King of FLA :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

Yo where my ****** at


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

Mr grumpy what they do *****


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry97linc_@Nov 22 2009, 09:39 AM~15743954
> *i have a 97 towncar for sale 2,500 obo 89000mile
> (786) 260-5530
> *



post piks


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

where can i get new bateries wit out bein charged an arm and leg pm me


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 22 2009, 01:38 PM~15744244
> * should i have patterns on the roof and trunk
> 
> 
> ...


what it do... its looking good man...its about time to bring it out??? i hope to see it soon in the hood :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 22 2009, 12:29 PM~15744942
> *where can i get new bateries wit out bein charged an arm and leg pm me
> *


New ones are gonna cost......i got a place for new and recon. with warranty !!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up chevy210 i hope every thing is all good talk to you soon?
did you see my ride?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 21 2009, 06:19 PM~15740026
> *
> *



goog lookin out homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

so whos meeting up at taco bell tonite hit me if u got my number to let me know to see if i ride or not dale


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 22 2009, 04:03 PM~15746234
> *so whos meeting up at taco bell tonite hit me if u got my number to let me know to see if i ride or not dale
> *


ima ridee


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:















 
















real hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

bad ass ride?


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

this is why no one does anything cause no one shows up. 25th street has been posting up this food drive and because there was nothing free no one showed up. people are to cheap to waste $2 and buy some canned goods for the poor.


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Nov 22 2009, 07:59 PM~15746622
> *this is why no one does anything cause no one shows up. 25th street has been posting up this food drive and because there was nothing free no one showed up. people are to cheap to waste $2 and buy some canned goods for the poor.
> *


 whatever you got there is for most of thins ****** dinner thats why they don't show there face out of embarrassment >>> :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito+Nov 22 2009, 04:59 PM~15746622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont speak for evryone! i went dropped off can goods


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> whatever you got there is for most of thins ****** dinner thats why they don't show there face out of embarrassment >>> :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> U NEED TO WORRY ABOUT FINISHING YOUR CAR FIRST..... ....................GORDITO FUSTRADO..........................THEN TALK... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

what's good 4 2nite?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 22 2009, 05:32 PM~15746808
> *dont speak for evryone! i went dropped off can goods
> *


x2.................................


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FL61Ray_@Nov 22 2009, 12:05 AM~15742420
> *Sup guys im new to the lowrider scene i bought this 1961 buick lesabre from some australian dude, if any of you might know who this car used to belong to or worked on it?
> 
> Still alot of work in progress but i need to find a job first to continue fixing her right now im just doing side jobs out of my backyard like painting bikes, for some reason i can paint bike plastics bad as fuk but on the trunk hood and roof it came out with streaks i am using a harbor freight hvlp gun...
> ...


Damn i swore i was the only one who had a 61 buick lowride


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> > whatever you got there is for most of thins ****** dinner thats why they don't show there face out of embarrassment >>> :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > U NEED TO WORRY ABOUT FINISHING YOUR CAR FIRST..... ....................GORDITO FUSTRADO..........................THEN TALK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> i like your comment but i was out there finished or not :biggrin:


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

if you came out and participated it not for you, its for does who didn't come out :twak:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Mad Props to 25th Street Riders for setting up this event to help out the community, I'm glad I got to go..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Nov 22 2009, 04:59 PM~15746622
> *this is why no one does anything cause no one shows up. 25th street has been posting up this food drive and because there was nothing free no one showed up. people are to cheap to waste $2 and buy some canned goods for the poor.
> *


glad to see 25th street giving back to the community and those who went by... i had car trouble i couldn't go. pero despues estan crying cuz theres nowhere to hangout at or shows! w.e. fuck it an opinion is like a asshole every1 got one!


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> > how is this ??? if you know me you know my shit is getting built by the best so it takes time but your wellcome to get some when it get out the shop!!! fustrao!!! hahaha</span>
> > :twak: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL PROFESOR!!! (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 22 2009, 08:32 PM~15746808
> *dont speak for evryone! i went dropped off can goods
> *


*then that ment you showed you face !!! i tell people read and you will understand what i said!!![/*COLOR]


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Nov 22 2009, 08:00 PM~15748235
> *<span style='colorurple'> dale!!! get em fatboy!*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lalo22, *cadiflaco23*, ErickaNjr, Lowridergame305, EL PROFESOR!!!
i see u lurking fool...lol


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

im in south FL. got me a cheap project car to play with.
my first dedicated lowrider. avidly looking for 13by7's for it
on the local ft lauterdale area. any help would be great.

here is a pic of what I ended up with. - 72 plymoth









my bro is building it a new battery / pump rack right now and fixing a fiew little things on it. then its time to build the interior up and give some nice candys over top of that black paint. dont ever plan to make it hop off the ground, but it should be a cool bulevard cruizer when done up traditional lowrider styles of the 70's


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i got these kits for sale!!!
prices are posted.. feel free to make offer...
5 Continental Kit s

e&g large kit 
tilts open 
no rust

$500 shipped very clean or make offer...


























nice 13 inch kit
475 shipped
( chrome not perfect on bottom)



































kit with gold band and gold spokes
size 14
$550 shipped









i have more picture to post tonight.



















gold on band is slight fading..

otherwise nice kit

13 size 
canvas blue kit.. 
very nice...

$500 shipped




































e&g kit size 14 black canvas
very nice does not need to be recovered!!
( look at the chrome and back side.. not very old at all)
550 shipped




































pm me if interested


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 22 2009, 09:40 PM~15748008
> *Mad Props to 25th Street Riders for setting up this event to help out the community, I'm glad I got to go..
> *


x2


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 22 2009, 04:59 PM~15746620
> *bad ass ride?
> 
> 
> ...





NICE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For Sale.. $5500


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE TIRES FOR 13s and any one salin one 13 wit tire need it for spare. and i got set of 8 inch cylinders used for sale $60


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Nov 21 2009, 11:11 PM~15740873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 


by the way whos got the car now?!?!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

How was the hangout last night


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Q this the one I was telling you about


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

anyone sellin nice 13s used wit tires pm me thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

the plenty money grand prix is in thee housee :biggrin:


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 22 2009, 09:03 PM~15748275
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dale!!! get em fatboy!
> *


GORDO TITO N GORDO FAT BOY ........GORDOS FRUSTRADOS....... BOTH OF U TOGETHER DONT EVEN HAVE CARS U HAVE JUNKS. BOTH OF PUT TOGETHER DONT EVENT GET CLOSER TO BUILT ONE LOWRIDER.......OOOOHH ****** STAY IN ONE CAR CLUB TOO....TIRASON PARA LOS FRUSTRADOS... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: PARA LOS FRUSTRADOS..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Nov 23 2009, 07:47 AM~15751969
> *GORDO TITO N GORDO FAT BOY ........GORDOS FRUSTRADOS....... BOTH OF U TOGETHER DONT EVEN HAVE CARS U HAVE JUNKS. BOTH OF PUT TOGETHER DONT EVENT GET CLOSER TO BUILT ONE LOWRIDER.......OOOOHH ****** STAY IN ONE CAR CLUB TOO....TIRASON PARA LOS FRUSTRADOS... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: PARA LOS FRUSTRADOS..
> *


mira a ver tu comepinga stop hiding behind a internet and come out to show your face...and stay in 1 club? ***** u dont know me thencuz in the 13 yrs ive being lowriding ive been in Ghetto Fabulous for 8 yrs and going on my second yr with Rollin. get your facts straight first. you quick and easy to come on line to talk all this shit but dont have the balls to show your face.. fuck you and your little fake friends.. im done!
you all know where i be at, come get some!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

God them layitlow is hot wuz up miami who is going on the 5 of dec?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *massacre, ErickaNjr*

:wave:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 23 2009, 10:39 AM~15752823
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, massacre, ErickaNjr
> 
> ...


Wuz up bear :biggrin:


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 23 2009, 10:13 AM~15752536
> *mira a ver tu comepinga stop hiding behind a internet and come out to show your face...and stay in 1 club? ***** u dont know me thencuz in the 13 yrs ive being lowriding ive been in Ghetto Fabulous for 8 yrs and going on my second yr with Rollin. get your facts straight first. you quick and easy to come on line to talk all this shit but dont have the balls to show your face.. fuck you and your little fake friends.. im done!
> you all know where i be at, come get some!
> *


VERDA QUE TE DOLIO.... I DONT KNOW HOW THE FUCK U GOT IN ROLLIN CAR CLUB THATS ONE OF THE OLD SCHOOL CLUBS AND I RESPECT THEM BUT U DONT HAVE SHIT ....GORDITO... EVERY CAR U GET LO HACES MIERDA..... :yessad:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Que la verga pedaso de mierda
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DOES ANY 1 HERE HAVE A STEARING COLLIM FOR A 1980 TO 1989 FLEETWOOD CADDY WITHA KEY HIT ME BACK NEED IT ASAP


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

**TWO Universal Studios Orlando 1 Day/2 Park Tickets* *
PLUS FREE PARKING! NO BLACKOUTS!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511324


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

for the dumb fucks who like to peel out & try 2 look kool , who the fuck burns out at a gas station

this happend last night at the gas station right off 27 ave & the palmetto

:banghead:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 23 2009, 05:57 PM~15756354
> *for the dumb fucks who like to peel out & try 2 look kool , who the fuck burns out at a gas station
> 
> this happend last night at the gas station right off 27 ave & the palmetto
> ...


monte ss ???? :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 23 2009, 03:09 PM~15756477
> *monte ss ???? :0
> *



yea right after carol mart


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 23 2009, 03:19 PM~15756600
> *yea right after carol mart
> *


lol that what he gets for fucking trying to show off :roflmao: ***** looked for it


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL PROFESOR!!!_@Nov 22 2009, 05:12 PM~15746691
> *whatever you got there is for most of thins ****** dinner thats why they don't show there face out  of  embarrassment >>>  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt go cuz i had other plans before that event even made its way on to lay it low so dont speak about *****'s are to cheep cuz if i didnt have to do what i had to do i would have been there and with more food than u homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Nov 23 2009, 10:13 AM~15753168
> *VERDA QUE TE DOLIO.... I DONT KNOW HOW THE FUCK U GOT IN ROLLIN CAR CLUB THATS ONE OF THE OLD SCHOOL CLUBS AND I RESPECT THEM BUT U DONT HAVE SHIT ....GORDITO... EVERY CAR U GET LO HACES MIERDA..... :yessad:
> *


lo que hago mierda es tu madre comepinga get tuff online and u pussy in person.. stop hiding!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 23 2009, 04:11 PM~15757245
> *i didnt go cuz i had other plans before that event even made its way on to lay it low so dont speak about *****'s are to cheep cuz if i didnt have to do what i had to do i would have been there and with more food than u homie
> *


a.j. it was commented for those that the shoes fit.. if u took it personally then it ment something to u. we know that u ride to most places we all meet up at.. so i dont understand why u taking it personal. let alone insult fatboy


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 23 2009, 06:09 PM~15756477
> *monte ss ???? :0
> *


yoooo were you at the bakery yesterday?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 23 2009, 04:21 PM~15757378
> *a.j. it was commented for those that the shoes fit.. if u took it personally then it ment something to u. we know that u ride to most places we all meet up at.. so i dont understand why u taking it personal. let alone insult fatboy
> *


lol i wrote that shit to fucked with that ***** damn bro i havent seen that ***** in a min so i wanted to see what he would say :roflmao: but fuck it now he well know i was just fucking with him


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO

wuz up ***** what u up to how come u didnt go last nite


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

most see this is some fucking drifting for ur ass arab drifting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1InZCpvY25s

look at the ending that some fucking crazy shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 23 2009, 04:27 PM~15757429
> *ROLLIN TITO
> 
> wuz up ***** what u up to how come u didnt go last nite
> *


chillin ***** i was having some vehicular issues.. so i was out of brakes till today i wasnt trying to crash like that fool that smashed into the pole! lol sup wit u?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 23 2009, 04:31 PM~15757483
> *chillin ***** i was having some vehicular issues.. so i was out of brakes till today i wasnt trying to crash like that fool that smashed into the pole! lol sup wit u?
> *


chillin ***** trying to see what i miss out but i guess nothing much


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 23 2009, 07:25 PM~15757409
> *yoooo were you at the bakery yesterday?
> *


epicentro :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

***** this shit is on air ride carzy ass fuck vid 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WELL... NO MORE GAS STATION HANG OUT!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 23 2009, 04:45 PM~15757602
> *WELL... NO MORE GAS STATION HANG OUT!
> *


funny shit was that the cops aint even show up to the gas station at all lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 23 2009, 07:34 PM~15757507
> *epicentro :dunno:
> *


on 12th


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

15 inch wires wit 95% tires 5 lug universal adapter dont have key for knock off but you probly change them i would make offer every offer good offer there just takin up space


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 23 2009, 09:44 PM~15758920
> *on 12th
> *


yeah epicentro eating pan con bistec


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

for sale 22's DUB creams floaters with new tires only used for 1 month 
NO SCRATCHES OR DINGS DENTS NUTHIN.
$2500 OR TRADE FOR FLEETWOOD 93-96 HAS TO BE CLEAN IN AND OUT A/C GOT TO WORK.PM ME OR TXT 786-470-4836


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 23 2009, 09:47 PM~15758962
> *yeah epicentro eating pan con bistec
> *


yup seen the monte posted there last night


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 23 2009, 07:06 PM~15757186
> *lol that what he gets for fucking trying to show off  :roflmao: ***** looked for it
> *


hell naw


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just got done with vol 2....Ill post it up in a lil


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any fleetwood for sale 93-96 clean in and out a/c has to work pm me wit pik

IN MIAMI


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Low_Ski_13, *Lowridergame305*, caddyboy, LIL ROLY™, *tru6lu305*


:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 23 2009, 02:57 PM~15756354
> *for the dumb fucks who like to peel out & try 2 look kool , who the fuck burns out at a gas station
> 
> this happend last night at the gas station right off 27 ave & the palmetto
> ...



That's what you calll dum fuck of the week now cu of this ***** the hangout probably gonna get roped off


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wassa low skiiii


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 23 2009, 06:45 PM~15758944
> *15 inch wires  wit 95% tires 5 lug universal adapter dont have key for knock off but you probly change them i would make offer every offer good offer there just takin up space
> 
> 
> ...



what's your price


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 23 2009, 10:08 PM~15761990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 23 2009, 10:08 PM~15761990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Looking 4 stock suspension for a 99 towncar....lemme know if u got something


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

NEW HANG OUT FOR EVERYONE IM STARTING IT NEXT WENSDAY PM ME IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS THANKS JERRY


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

[email protected] we got (G body wrapped frame 4 sale)786.597.7886willy


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hey mikey............. :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lleeeeexxxxxx!!!! Perdida!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Nov 24 2009, 12:59 PM~15765840
> *Lleeeeexxxxxx!!!! Perdida!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


yup... broke ass lexx... no money lexx... just trying to save up some money to fix up the lac...but i'll be bak in no time.. things are looking a lil better now :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

HI LEXXACY EVERY BODY DREAM GIRL ?WHATS UP ?I HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD YOU AND YOUR MAN GOD IS GOOD EVEN IN BAD DAYS YOU FEEL ME ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 24 2009, 01:06 PM~15765929
> *HI LEXXACY EVERY BODY DREAM GIRL ?WHATS UP ?I HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD YOU AND YOUR MAN GOD IS GOOD EVEN IN BAD DAYS YOU FEEL ME ?
> *


my man? lol.... no such thing! lol..but thank u! and yup...GOD is good..amen to that


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 19 2009, 12:39 AM~15709769
> *I just came across these Throwback pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


o shit...look at my homegirl, mimi... that's wasssuuuuup! :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 23 2009, 10:08 PM~15761990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey i just wanted to say congratulations to julio aka o-dogg president of straightpimpin and gigi for their new healthy baby girl. God bless her


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

1996 big body for sale


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 24 2009, 02:36 PM~15766815
> *1996 big body for sale
> 
> 
> ...


I DUNNO Y UR SELLING IT...THAT SHIT IS NICE...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 24 2009, 10:41 AM~15766275
> *o shit...look at my homegirl, mimi... that's wasssuuuuup! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 24 2009, 11:41 AM~15766865
> *I DUNNO Y UR SELLING IT...THAT SHIT IS NICE...
> *


i want sumthing new i wanna buy my 2006 nissan maxima back.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 24 2009, 02:42 PM~15766878
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 24 2009, 02:44 PM~15766901
> *i want sumthing new i wanna buy my 2006 nissan maxima back.
> *


U R OFFICIALLY THE MOST CONFUSED PERSON I HAVE EVER MET.. U NEVER KNOW WHAT U WANT! LMAOOOOOOO!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

IMG]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac198/angel001photo/IMG00103-20091116-12351.jpg[/IMG]








FOR SALE BRAND NEW PM ME FOR PRICE


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

MY BIRTHDAY TO DAY GONA GET FUCKED UP


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey i just wanted to say congratulations to julio aka o-dogg president of straightpimpin and gigi for their new healthy baby girl. God bless her


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 24 2009, 12:01 PM~15767052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 24 2009, 11:54 AM~15766986
> *U R OFFICIALLY THE MOST CONFUSED PERSON I HAVE EVER MET.. U NEVER KNOW WHAT U WANT! LMAOOOOOOO!!!! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 24 2009, 11:21 AM~15766649
> *Hey i just wanted to say congratulations to julio aka o-dogg president of straightpimpin and gigi for their new healthy baby girl. God bless her
> *


CONGRATS TO THE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Nov 24 2009, 10:14 AM~15766021
> *my man? lol.... no such thing! lol..but thank u! and yup...GOD is good..amen to that
> *


Leexxxx u know very well who ur man is!!!! "mrloverboygame305" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 12:38 PM~15767392
> *CONGRATS TO THE FAMILY!!!!
> *


yo yo O wat up mane how you been cuzo!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 24 2009, 12:55 PM~15767534
> *yo yo O wat up mane how you been cuzo!!
> *


here trying to finish out this year , i'm the type that can't wait till the holidays are here and gone so i can keep going .....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 01:16 PM~15767741
> *here trying to finish out this year , i'm the type that can't wait till the holidays are here and gone so i can keep going .....
> *


i feel ya braw


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry97linc_@Nov 23 2009, 10:09 PM~15761997
> *what's your price
> *



pm sent


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 03:38 PM~15767392
> *CONGRATS TO THE FAMILY!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BIG LA....I just checkd my mail & got the dvd homie Thankz alot fam


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *MR.GRUMPY*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 24 2009, 05:02 PM~15769905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 24 2009, 05:02 PM~15769905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*WINNER TAKE ALL!!!* 
:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE 93-96 BIG BODY QUARTER SHELL TOP MOLDED ASKING $400 OR BEST OFFER.......PM ME.......*


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

1955 chevy belair 4 dr clean in and out run and drives great
$10,000 (786)260-5530


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 24 2009, 08:02 PM~15769905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 24 2009, 04:11 PM~15769320
> *BIG LA....I just checkd my mail & got the dvd homie Thankz alot fam
> *


no prob homie enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Some new info from IMPALAS MAGAZINE...................2010 LOWRIDER TOUR

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon. 

Phoenix, Arizona - L.R.M.
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California - L.R.M.
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado - L.R.M.
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada - L.R.M.

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Hopefully the do come to Tampa. Something to look forward too


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Da Beast21 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NEW HANG OUT FOR EVERYONE IM STARTING IT WENSDAY PM ME IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS THANKS JERRY


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

>


[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 fuking hard!..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just found these pics...back in the dayz


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

TATTOO'S BY MARCO VERGEL
@CITYBOY TATTOO STUDIO IN HOLLYWOOD FL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr lowrider305, *SWITCHITTER*
What up homie


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 11:11 AM~15777968
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr lowrider305, SWITCHITTER
> What up homie
> *


what it do cuh !...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*THis shit crazy*
16yr Old Girl Ordered A Hit On A 23yr Old Man After he Rejected To Go Out With Her Because She Was Too Young In Florida! (She Asked Her Brother To Murder Him)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...KO9o4h825TQHPs8


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Nov 25 2009, 02:32 PM~15778229
> *what it do cuh !...
> *


Just chilling homie.....hows the caddy(the juice one)anything new added to her


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

NEED IT ALL GONE TAKING OFFERS AND TRADES
78-80 MONTE CARLO DOORS FOR SALE ASKIN $250 THERE POWER WINDOW AND LOCKS PASSENGER SIDE IS RUST FREE DRIVER A LITTLE RUST ON BUT FIXABLE ALSO HAVE HARNESS TO CONVERT A MONTE TO POWER DOOR COME WITHOUT WIDE ROCKERS PM ME OR CALL ME OR TEXT 754 244 3108
also got back window and quater windows 
DRIVER SIDE FERNDER RUST FREE 40 BUCKS
TRUNK RUST FREE 50 BUCKS
ALSO HAVE A SET WIDE ROCKERS MISSING THE PASSENGER FENDER 50 BUCKS


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Nov 25 2009, 01:10 PM~15777956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess thats what loves got to do with it lmao crazy shit now its gettin to the point where if you say no your wrong


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy *SKANKS* Giving Fellas :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What up dre :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 04:34 PM~15779934
> *What up dre  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Nov 25 2009, 02:35 PM~15779946
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 02:52 PM~15780106
> *DOC
> 
> 
> ...


too much pepto bismol for me :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

me and q working on the rides today


































also i got these for sale p.m. me if interested..or call me
all the tires are chunky and rims are clean


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and *1 Anonymous Users*)
4 Members: NOSH, ROLLIN TITO, *tru6lu305, INKSTINCT003*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 25 2009, 06:48 PM~15780649
> *too much pepto bismol for me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 25 2009, 06:52 PM~15780684
> *me and q working on the rides today
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats whats up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 25 2009, 06:48 PM~15780649
> *too much pepto bismol for me :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHO'S RIDIN TO THAT RANCHO HANGOUT TONITE... NEED SOMEONE TO ROLL WIT!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 25 2009, 04:15 PM~15780911
> *WHO'S RIDIN TO THAT RANCHO HANGOUT TONITE... NEED SOMEONE TO ROLL WIT!
> *


should of told me earlier fool.. might of went with u


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2009, 04:06 PM~15780844
> *x2
> *


wats good meng!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 25 2009, 06:52 PM~15780684
> *me and q working on the rides today
> 
> 
> ...



you buy that regal from a guy in hialeah that works at big tyme ???


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ME AND TITO WORKING ON THE NEW WHIP...*(THE COOKIE MONSTER)*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 25 2009, 07:01 PM~15782579
> *you buy that regal from a guy in hialeah that works at big tyme ???
> *


YEA THATS MY ***** DAMIAN..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 25 2009, 07:18 PM~15782781
> *ME AND TITO WORKING ON THE NEW WHIP...(THE COOKIE MONSTER)
> 
> 
> ...


yea "The Cookie Monster"
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 25 2009, 10:30 PM~15782908
> *yea "The Cookie Monster"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hell naw


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 07:35 PM~15782974
> *:biggrin: hell naw
> *


***** we serious about the game like c.m. is about his cookies! :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 25 2009, 10:27 PM~15782877
> *YEA THATS MY ***** DAMIAN..
> *



yeah hes a cool ass cat ....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 25 2009, 07:41 PM~15783041
> *yeah hes a cool ass cat ....
> *


yea man!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

62 impala project car. very solid floors, and trunk, but body needs some work. But an easy project, all the trim is plated and in great shape, interior is in great shape just needs to be clean, motor runs but needs to be rebuilt cause somkes a lot. tranny is good. Car also needs brake work. Has power windows and they all work.
Car originaly a Texas car. Clean Tittle.

asking $4500 obo

also open to trades (post what you got)


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

FOR SALE
$3,500.00


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 25 2009, 07:57 PM~15783201
> *FOR SALE
> $3,500.00
> 
> ...


hey is that a mini truck?...lol bump for my dawg! g/l with the sale!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 24 2009, 11:21 AM~15766649
> *Hey i just wanted to say congratulations to julio aka o-dogg president of straightpimpin and gigi for their new healthy baby girl. God bless her
> *


X2


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

YEAH BUILT TO DRAG


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 25 2009, 08:09 PM~15783320
> *YEAH BUILT TO DRAG
> *


drag them hitch balls!!!! YEA!!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

soon


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any-1 know where i can get 22.5 floaters cheap ?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING PPL... HAPPY TURKEY DAY!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING..................................................


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

happy sangiving! :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

happy thanks giving to all of yall have a good and bless day be safe uffin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

does anybody got a spare 14 inch rim for sale...let me know i also need a set of 13s wit tires...let me kno wassup


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL !!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*HAPPY THANKZ GIVEING TO ALL YALL HOMIES 

*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

happy thankzgiving to all.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D*, P78dayz, *MR.GRUMPY


WUZUP MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

happy thanksgiving to all the ryders out there ya be safe


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just some pics from the Thanks giving parade...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE IM NOT IN A RUSH 

















































































































NOT LOCKED UP ALL THE WAY







HERE MY A-ARMS WAS JUST EXTENDED 2 INCHES NOW THERE REINFORCED AND IT HAS NEW KNOCK OFFS.

KEEP IN MIND IM NOT IN A RUSH IF IT GO'S IT GO'S 
786-378-3124


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Everyone please pray for my godson 10 years old. He has liqiud in da lungs. He's in icu. Thank you


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 26 2009, 01:41 PM~15790698
> *Everyone please pray for my godson 10 years old. He has liqiud in da lungs. He's in icu. Thank you
> *


sorry to hear that grump.. hope he gets better. prayers go out to you and the family!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 26 2009, 01:41 PM~15790698
> *Everyone please pray for my godson 10 years old. He has liqiud in da lungs. He's in icu. Thank you
> *


Sorry to hear......hope he gets better.....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*SOLD</span>*


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

SORRY TO HERE THAT GRUMP PRAYER GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILLY GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *COUPE DE BEAR, 95rangeron14z*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 26 2009, 04:05 PM~15790912
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, COUPE DE BEAR, 95rangeron14z
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



What's up homie..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 26 2009, 02:06 PM~15790920
> *What's up homie..
> *


nothing much here charging batteries :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 26 2009, 04:41 PM~15790698
> *Everyone please pray for my godson 10 years old. He has liqiud in da lungs. He's in icu. Thank you
> *


Sorry to hear that....I hope lil man gets better


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 26 2009, 05:10 PM~15790943
> *nothing much here charging batteries  :biggrin:
> *


you ant the only one :biggrin: I gott do tham 1 at a time


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 02:17 PM~15790997
> *you ant the only one  :biggrin: I gott do tham 1 at a time
> *


naa i got a 48 volt charger but at 96 volts so i just split it in 1/2 and double loop it and i charge then at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 02:23 PM~15791040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hood garage..lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 02:17 PM~15790997
> *you ant the only one  :biggrin: I gott do tham 1 at a time
> *


get some more chargers....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 26 2009, 02:26 PM~15791055
> *get some more chargers....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha thats sooo early 2000..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 26 2009, 05:24 PM~15791044
> *naa i got a 48 volt charger but at 96 volts so i just split it in 1/2 and double loop it and i charge then at the same time  :biggrin:
> *


what changer u got???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 02:28 PM~15791075
> *what changer u got???
> *


slam charger baby!!! ... no **** lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 26 2009, 05:25 PM~15791049
> *nice hood garage..lol
> *


 :biggrin: Ya man the city code enforcer LOVE ME :biggrin: They just be looking at me like WTF is he doing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 26 2009, 05:26 PM~15791055
> *get some more chargers....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell naw man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 26 2009, 05:28 PM~15791078
> *slam charger baby!!! ... no **** lol
> *


mmm ok...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's what I got








Schumacher 10 Amp 6/12 Volt Manual Battery Charger


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 26 2009, 02:27 PM~15791073
> *ha ha ha thats sooo early 2000..lol
> *


fuck it..............i had the multi-charger...didnt like it !!! i charge at 2 amps and its all good...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

gettin ready to go get painted................. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 26 2009, 06:33 PM~15791607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: what color?????


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 26 2009, 05:33 PM~15791607
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TITE WORK


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 02:41 PM~15791182
> *Here's what I got
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats my super emergency got no other choice charger


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 25 2009, 09:52 PM~15783149
> *62 impala project car. very solid floors, and trunk, but body needs some work. But an easy project, all the trim is plated and in great shape, interior is in great shape just needs to be clean, motor runs but needs to be rebuilt cause somkes a lot. tranny is good. Car also needs brake work. Has power windows and they all work.
> Car originaly a Texas car. Clean Tittle.
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 27 2009, 12:44 AM~15794295
> *yea thats my super emergency got no other choice charger
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

aint nutting like a multi charger connect and flip tha switch and overnight that hoe lol wake up in the am chared the funk up lol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

HAPPY BLACK FRIDAY...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 27 2009, 02:07 AM~15795041
> *aint nutting like a multi charger connect and flip tha switch and overnight that hoe lol wake up in the am chared the funk up lol
> *


Tight work fool...how much you payd for yourz


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

i can get multi chargers for 100.00 hit me up.
also have a viair compressor for 80.00


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15761754
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


suport your local and closest Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour cars shows/picnics. 

keep the movement alive!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 05:12 PM~15792294
> *:biggrin: what color?????
> *


Something close to the same color......but with that lil extra.....  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2009, 05:52 PM~15780106
> *DOC
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Nov 26 2009, 04:41 PM~15790698
> *Everyone please pray for my godson 10 years old. He has liqiud in da lungs. He's in icu. Thank you
> *


Man sorry to hear that..... I had the same problem last christmas............ Its good he is ICU now before it got worse  I will be rooting for him :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Nov 26 2009, 05:41 PM~15791182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Swing What Yah Bring :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

*WINNER TAKE ALL!!!* 
:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 04:21 PM~15799377
> *I got the Harbor frieght version of that one
> :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: Swing What Yah Bring :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir....thats just the stock lift....  gonna relocate the lowers and uppers for a lil bit more...   no circus lift !!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 27 2009, 06:51 PM~15799579
> *[/size]
> Yes sir....thats just the stock lift....  gonna relocate the lowers and uppers for a lil bit more...    no circus lift !!!!!!
> *


DO WORK HOMIE..NO ****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 27 2009, 03:22 PM~15797780
> *Something close to the same color......but with that lil extra.....   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED96_@Nov 27 2009, 01:38 PM~15797050
> *i can get multi chargers for 100.00 hit me up.
> also have a viair compressor for 80.00
> *


  Ill hit you up one I wann buy one...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 26 2009, 11:07 PM~15795041
> *aint nutting like a multi charger connect and flip tha switch and overnight that hoe lol wake up in the am chared the funk up lol
> *


i dont know man but i charge up three days straight


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve....what you think...doc hook me up with these colors one he want to the paint shop


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going for something like this


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 07:18 PM~15800837
> *Im going for something like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

rims for sale 14 standerds brand new tires let me kno 150 firm


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 27 2009, 09:02 PM~15801775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats crackhead price.....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Nov 27 2009, 09:24 PM~15802043
> *Thats crackhead price.....
> *


no adapters or knock offs
just rims and tires black friday especial :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 27 2009, 09:27 PM~15802070
> *:biggrin:
> no adapters or knock offs
> just rims and tires  black friday especial :biggrin:
> *


Lol.......those tires really are new though..


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

booty kit and batteries paint by luis :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sour diesel, CADILLAC D


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 27 2009, 09:45 PM~15802244
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sour diesel, CADILLAC D
> *


:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 28 2009, 12:44 AM~15802232
> *booty kit and batteries paint by luis  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cali car aint it?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 27 2009, 09:53 PM~15802352
> *thats a cali car aint it?
> *


IT WAZ  ,,, Its a little cleaner now  lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

rims for sale 14 standerds brand new tires let me kno 150 firm


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 27 2009, 11:55 PM~15802383
> *IT WAZ   ,,, Its a little cleaner now   lol
> *


i remember that car its from rollers only :cheesy: ..


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Nov 28 2009, 08:09 AM~15804281
> *i remember that car its from rollers only :cheesy: ..
> *



WAS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 27 2009, 11:44 PM~15802232
> *booty kit and batteries paint by luis  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Brian !!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 27 2009, 07:04 PM~15800705
> *Steve....what you think...doc hook me up with these colors one he want to the paint shop
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah................... :biggrin: :biggrin: thats it right there................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 27 2009, 09:44 PM~15802232
> *booty kit and batteries paint by luis  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out now.................... :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: 
Lookn good Brian..........


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *MR.GRUMPY, Still Hated*, Miami305Rida
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Nov 28 2009, 07:41 AM~15804464
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, MR.GRUMPY, Still Hated, Miami305Rida
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good sir..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 28 2009, 05:21 AM~15804254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U-PICK WOULD BUY THEM THEY NEED EM TO HOLD UP YOUR TRUCK AT THE JUNKER :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 28 2009, 07:59 AM~15804533
> *U-PICK WOULD BUY THEM THEY NEED EM TO HOLD UP YOUR TRUCK AT THE JUNKER :biggrin:
> *


Right next to urs hahaha


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 28 2009, 08:04 AM~15804547
> *Right next to urs hahaha
> *



DAMN RIGHT U KNO MY FAMILY OF PRE-OWNED HONDAS HAVE A HOME THERE


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Whats the deal w/ the Mazda u gonna sell it or no?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ima junk it


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 28 2009, 09:40 AM~15804660
> *Ima junk it
> *


esta bueno esa idea


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 28 2009, 08:10 AM~15804569
> *Whats the deal w/ the Mazda u gonna sell it or no?
> *


Jk. Ima keeep it Im tryin to make it a hopper


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 28 2009, 08:46 AM~15804681
> *esta bueno esa idea
> *


Lol. Wuz up picasoo


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Nov 27 2009, 11:44 PM~15802232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 28 2009, 08:53 AM~15804702
> *:wave:
> *



HATERADE IN DEE HOUSE


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 28 2009, 09:48 AM~15804689
> *Lol. Wuz up picasoo
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

lowbikeon20z, 64SSVERT, *ninty6 lincoln*

mas puto


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 28 2009, 10:34 AM~15804936
> *lowbikeon20z, 64SSVERT, ninty6 lincoln
> 
> mas puto
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ninty6 lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR, monte24, lowbikeon20z* :uh: , *Hellraizer* :0 hno: hno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 28 2009, 12:56 PM~15805034
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *



Come pick up your sub.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Let me knowwwwww


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 28 2009, 09:28 AM~15804897
> *:cheesy:
> *


ur gay fish

:ugh:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 28 2009, 12:40 PM~15805565
> *ur gay fish
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


someones madd that they only caught bing bing fish? :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 28 2009, 02:40 PM~15805565
> *ur gay fish
> 
> :ugh:
> ...



Nasty ass shit.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 28 2009, 12:43 PM~15805594
> *Nasty ass shit.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

stock suspension stock engine....lots of paint work ...new guts car has been driven no more than 10 times since its been built...daytons with zenith k/o's

$6k o.b.o...will trade for 60's lac


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE 93-96 BIG BODY HOUSE GRILL $450 OR BEST OFFER........PM ME*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

93 big body FOR SALE 6K OR TRADE PM ME PIKS
pm me wit email for piks


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Call 786-255-0170 ANDRE


87 monte carlo complete front doors,glass,interior panels,mirrors,fenders,bumper,hood,lights everything.clip 1000









zx10 4000 comes with all new black plastics ....needs headlight and speedo...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Miami305Rida :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 28 2009, 10:38 AM~15804450
> *Oh yeah................... :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats it right there................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK, :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Nov 28 2009, 06:05 PM~15807629
> *RoLLiN ShReK, :wave:
> *


Wuz up ***** a thanks alout for ur help homie a did u get the pics I sent u


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 28 2009, 06:12 PM~15807682
> *Wuz up ***** a thanks alout for ur help homie a did u get the pics I sent u
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy33 whats good fam...


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

Happy33 :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Happy33, mr lowrider305, impalamike

wuz up *****'s how's everything


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone been to any junkyards lately???? i need to get some parts for a riviera anyone see any??? 79-85 riviera's


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 28 2009, 02:43 PM~15805594
> *Nasty ass shit.
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 28 2009, 03:01 PM~15805698
> *stock suspension stock engine....lots of paint work ...new guts car has been driven no more than 10 times since its been built...daytons with zenith k/o's
> 
> $6k o.b.o...will trade for 60's lac
> ...


I know some one that has a 62 4 dr :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 28 2009, 10:01 PM~15807963
> *Happy33, mr lowrider305, impalamike
> 
> wuz up *****'s how's everything
> *


Good


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 23 2009, 02:57 PM~15756354
> *for the dumb fucks who like to peel out & try 2 look kool , who the fuck burns out at a gas station
> 
> this happend last night at the gas station right off 27 ave & the palmetto
> ...


monte carlo ss for sale- 1986 - $3000 (Miami gardens)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-28, 7:44PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
monte carlo ss for sale- 1986 - $3000 (Miami gardens)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-28, 7:44PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am selling a 86 monte carlo ss that has had a good run. (EXCEPT WHEN HE HIT THE POLE LOL)</span> Everything is new I have the receipts to prove it. Just recently had an accident and it now has front end damage. <span style=\'color:red\'>It only needs a fender, radiator support, new grille, and new radiator and a windsheild. And the car will be ready to go. It come with 2 Sony 12s, 2 amps, center console with 2 6 1/2 built in. The car also has 20 inch daytons hundred spokes. If you don't want the 20's i also have a set of 13's that were also on the car. Interior is clean. I am asking for 3000 or something close to it. If you have any questions or comments you call or text me at 305 877 0749. 


Location: Miami gardens 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Magik007, Still Hated :wave: :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 28 2009, 10:23 PM~15808714
> *Magik007, Still Hated  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Yo...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 28 2009, 08:23 PM~15808714
> *Magik007, Still Hated  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What it do......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Magik..........hows that grill........................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 28 2009, 10:38 PM~15808835
> *What it do......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Magik..........hows that grill........................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ALL IS GOOD HOMMIE ALL IS GOOD


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Nov 28 2009, 09:23 PM~15808711
> *monte carlo ss for sale- 1986 - $3000 (Miami gardens)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


that shit also needs a new frame :uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Nov 28 2009, 08:23 PM~15808714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 07:10 PM~15808044
> *I know some one that has a 62 4 dr :dunno:
> *


no more 4 drs for me man lol


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Nov 28 2009, 09:23 PM~15808711
> *monte carlo ss for sale- 1986 - $3000 (Miami gardens)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ wanna sell them 13s


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 29 2009, 01:58 AM~15810439
> *^^ wanna sell them 13s
> *



o shit a ghost


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*SKIRTS ARE GONE STILL HAVE THE GRILL</span>*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up miami


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 28 2009, 10:15 PM~15809698
> *that shit also needs a new frame  :uh:
> *


oh for sure that chassis is bent..... Now that i think of it i have a front bumper and a few interior and tail lights for a monte ss in my parts inventory... Let me know if anyone needs ss parts


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Whats up Fellas..... Im in need of a 80's to 91 Fleetwood hood that is in rust free condition. Surface rust is okay but no rot. No rust under the under side either. I can pick up. Thanks


Please PM me if you have one, cause I am posting this everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 29 2009, 01:05 AM~15810490
> *o shit a ghost
> *


Lol nah yall never hit me up to chill


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 29 2009, 02:03 PM~15812757
> *Lol nah yall never hit me up to chill
> *


what ya mean?? i think were gunna b by ur house 2day...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Nov 29 2009, 01:16 PM~15812844
> *what ya mean?? i think were gunna b by ur house 2day...
> *


What yall gonna be fishing?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 29 2009, 02:39 PM~15812946
> *What yall gonna be fishing?
> *


naw.. well he wanted to since we were gunna b by there... but were suppose to go to his couzins house to see something.... now he says he doesnt kno if were gunna go


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Yo if anyone has a iPhone check out the lowrider app go to events Miami shows up on that app


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 28 2009, 10:38 PM~15808835
> *What it do......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Magik..........hows that grill........................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this grille :biggrin:!!

Pancho got your lincoln already ?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 29 2009, 12:28 AM~15809797
> *
> *


Sup Bo$$ !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Roll call for 2nite...who rideing??????


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

can some one help I'm having problem with my back light they don't turn on but the brake light work fine I check the fuse and they good... :dunno:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 29 2009, 03:11 PM~15813844
> *Roll call for 2nite...who rideing??????
> *


im ridin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 29 2009, 06:28 PM~15813975
> *im ridin
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, the_Punisher, str8lowriding, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, rollin 14s


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE 50 BUCKS CBR 900 BILLET GRIPS BRAND NEW


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

rims for sale 14 standerds brand new tires let me kno 150 firm


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 29 2009, 08:14 PM~15814611
> *MISTER ED, the_Punisher, str8lowriding, SOUND OF REVENGE, rollin 14s
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

What's poping to nite


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, impalamike63, LINCOLN D[/SIZE], 06hemiram, Happy33, monte24


FIXED :wave: :wave: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Monte, happy yall ridin 2nite?


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 29 2009, 03:15 PM~15813876
> *can some one help I'm having problem with my back light they don't turn on but the brake light work fine I check the fuse and they good... :dunno:
> *


change the buld the the back and the brake lite should be 2 different filaments inside the bulb if that dont work idk but most of the time thats wut it is


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

where can i buy a lead hammer


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 29 2009, 05:56 PM~15814897
> *where can i buy a lead hammer
> *


home depot, reds


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Nov 29 2009, 05:28 PM~15814708
> *Monte, happy yall ridin 2nite?
> *


I'm down for whatever lets do this


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

cops at carolmart......... wingstop is jumpin


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 29 2009, 07:25 PM~15814686
> *MISTER ED, impalamike63, LINCOLN D[/SIZE], 06hemiram, Happy33, monte24
> FIXED  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> Call 786-255-0170 ANDRE
> 87 monte carlo complete front doors,glass,interior panels,mirrors,fenders,bumper,hood,lights everything.clip 1000
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NO RUST ANYWHERE NOT EVEN THE DOOR BOTTOMS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

86 MONTE CARLO REAL SS.....2K FIRM....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonight was crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy one time for ALL THE LOLOS THAT WERE OUT THERE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*orientalmontecarlo 
*

I sawwww you boy the monte looking good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

1993 lowrider big body for sale i want $ 6k but will take a trade if its a good offer



































pm me or call/txt 786-378-3124 for more info


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 28 2009, 05:21 AM~15804254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with knock offs


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Nov 30 2009, 05:27 AM~15820009
> *with knock offs
> *


With out


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Nov 29 2009, 05:38 PM~15814789
> *change the buld the the back and the brake lite should be 2 different filaments inside the bulb if that dont work idk but most of the time thats wut it is
> *


Ok thanks alot homie


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 27 2009, 09:44 PM~15802232
> *booty kit and batteries paint by luis  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HATE TO SALE BUT GOTTA GO GOTTA GO GOTTA GO BUSINESS BEFORE PLEASURE DECALS WILL BE REMOVED BEFORE BEING SOLD
63,000 MILES


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

hang out this wensday every one is welcome


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

and every wensday as long as weather permits


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam boy this shit dead!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2009, 02:22 AM~15810607
> *SKIRTS ARE GONE STILL HAVE THE GRILL</span>
> *


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 30 2009, 12:29 AM~15817244
> *orientalmontecarlo
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie i seen u on 27th


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 30 2009, 09:19 PM~15826467
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

does anybody got a spare 14 inch rim for sale...let me know i also need a set of 13s wit tires...let me kno wassup


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Nov 30 2009, 09:33 PM~15826632
> *does anybody got a spare 14 inch rim for sale...let me know i also need a set of 13s wit tires...let me kno wassup
> *



YOU GOT SOME 98 N UP LINCOLN TOWN CAR STOCKS I GOT SOME 13'S CENTER GOLD WITH TIRES BUT NO ADAPTERS AND NO KNOCK OFFS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*) :wave: :wave:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 30 2009, 08:02 PM~15826984
> *YOU GOT SOME 98 N UP LINCOLN TOWN CAR STOCKS I GOT SOME 13'S CENTER GOLD WITH TIRES BUT NO ADAPTERS AND NO KNOCK OFFS
> *


how much u want for the center golds


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 30 2009, 09:29 PM~15825902
> *thanks homie i seen u  on 27th
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Whats the price on some new 13" zeniths


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 30 2009, 11:02 PM~15826984
> *YOU GOT SOME 98 N UP LINCOLN TOWN CAR STOCKS I GOT SOME 13'S CENTER GOLD WITH TIRES BUT NO ADAPTERS AND NO KNOCK OFFS
> *


how much doc....


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

whts good Tru2DaGame

u been lost my *****


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Nov 30 2009, 10:24 PM~15828131
> *whts good Tru2DaGame
> 
> u been lost my *****
> *


Chillin puttin the cutlass back together well trying. Was up with you?you got a car now?


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

thats good my *****...naa not yet trynna do shit right this time...almost done payin my license back... yo im funna pass by the barber shop one of these day for a cut my *****


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Nov 30 2009, 10:31 PM~15828229
> *thats good my *****...naa not yet trynna do shit right this time...almost done payin my license back... yo im funna pass by the barber shop one of these day for a cut my *****
> *


Yea for real. Dale pass by its been a good minute since you pass by


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

1993 chevy caprice impala clone wagon it has a 350 with 700r4 trans runs good i use as a daily it has 22 inch rims power everything ice cold a/c hids headlights smoke tail lights flowmaster dual exaust system wire already ran we drive car everywere we go not really tryin to get rid of it but want something diffrent askin $ 4,300 obo or maybe trade for a extended cab chevy silverado or a tahoe or a diesel dually give me call/text 754 244 3108 more pics in my build


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 1 2009, 12:34 AM~15828273
> *Yea for real. Dale pass by its been a good minute since you pass by
> *



Hit me up cause I don't know which is your number. lol
I never erased the sidekick number so I don't know which is the sk and which is the iphone.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

*Jensen In Dash VM9510TS Touch Screen FOR SALE 200 obo*
(blame bear for the horrible pic)
Call 786-879-5050 for more info.


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Nov 30 2009, 05:27 AM~15820009
> *with knock offs
> *


YO U LET IT GO WIT THA K/O


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*

March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 11, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois 
July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon 
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 1 2009, 07:05 AM~15831378
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

*Big Thanks To Jas with CCF Customs!!! :h5:*


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 30 2009, 12:02 AM~15819214
> *1993 lowrider big body for sale i want $ 6k but will take a trade if its a good offer
> 
> 
> ...


 CAN SUM ONE BUY THAT CAR SO THEY COULD STOP POSTING IT UP...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 30 2009, 06:23 PM~15825833
> *
> *


QUE LA VERGA PATOJO TE PICA EL CULO MR. LINCOLN D :biggrin: SOY GUATELMATECO.................


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 1 2009, 08:27 AM~15831802
> * CAN SUM ONE BUY THAT CAR SO THEY COULD STOP POSTING IT UP...
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 1 2009, 09:56 AM~15831992
> *QUE LA VERGA PATOJO TE PICA EL CULO MR. LINCOLN D  :biggrin: SOY GUATELMATECO.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
viva guate


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 11:27 AM~15831800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*








HOPPERS WILL ATTEND*


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 1 2009, 09:40 AM~15832369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh mannnnn look at myyyyy 13teenz. Wuz up friend


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

cant wait for tampa :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 1 2009, 09:05 AM~15831378
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> ...


can't wait. My regal will be there :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 1 2009, 07:05 AM~15831378
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> ...


Ohh yeaaa da mazdA and monte willl b der


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

making new changes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!for 2010 lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

hey yall - im in broward - looking for a set of 13's
to go on my first lowrider

any one got a spare set to sell ?
or know of any deals ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 1 2009, 11:27 AM~15831802
> * CAN SUM ONE BUY THAT CAR SO THEY COULD STOP POSTING IT UP...
> *


i don't blame him for posting it up so often...shiiiiit, times r tuff... he needs the bread.. let him post it as many times as he wants! sum1 will eventually take it off his hands... have some compassion!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

*Jensen In Dash VM9510TS Touch Screen FOR SALE 200 obo*
(blame bear for the horrible pic)
Call 786-879-5050 for more info.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 1 2009, 08:56 AM~15831992
> *QUE LA VERGA PATOJO TE PICA EL CULO MR. LINCOLN D  :biggrin: SOY GUATELMATECO.................
> 
> 
> ...


HOW BOUT YOU MIND YOU FUCKING BUISNESS hating ass ***** 


some more piks

















http://i451.photobucket.co[IMG]
[img]http://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq231/caddyboii/13.jpg


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

DAT WAS FOR DA HATING ASS ***** WHAT?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 1 2009, 09:03 AM~15832049
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



YOU A HATER WHERE YOUR SHYT AT HUH YOU JUST MAD CUZ YOU DONT HAVE ONE OR W/E YOU HAVE AINT AS GOOD AS MINE BITCH ASS *****


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 1 2009, 11:50 AM~15833638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 1 2009, 03:52 PM~15835285
> *HOW BOUT YOU MIND YOU FUCKING BUISNESS hating ass *****
> some more piks
> 
> ...


how many miles??? i got a 2000 grand marquis....stock ....let me know


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 1 2009, 11:32 AM~15833496
> *Ohh yeaaa da mazdA and monte willl b der
> *


Yes sirrr!! My tre will be there as well :cheesy: :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 1 2009, 04:14 PM~15836270
> *Yes sirrr!! My tre will be there as well :cheesy:  :0
> *


conooooo mi amigo como tu esta
:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 1 2009, 02:50 PM~15833638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

hell yeah lowrider tampa... ENCHANTED DREAMZ WILL BE THERE ... rollin deep too...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 1 2009, 02:12 PM~15834281
> *Jensen In Dash VM9510TS  Touch Screen FOR SALE 200 obo
> (blame bear for the horrible pic)
> Call 786-879-5050 for more info.
> ...


*150 obo!! need it gone 2day!*


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 1 2009, 04:48 PM~15836587
> *150 obo!! need it gone 2day!
> *


5 bucks and a hard taco supreme?


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

jefe de jefes, :nicoderm:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 1 2009, 05:51 PM~15836614
> *5 bucks and a hard taco supreme?
> *


how bout u keep the 5 bucks and i give a kick in the nuts :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yo dose anyone know if danny(brownsoul c.c.)got his hose fix....Str8 up propz to that ***** pulld in the hangout threeing his shit than he strated gas hopping :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ME AND THE COOKIE MONSTER WILL BE THERE WITH A NEW LOOK AS WELL... CLUB OR NO CLUB!!!


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

I always keep my ***** on the numbner line


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Hialeah56, *Armando84,* GUIDO, chanty917, tru6lu305, 64SSVERT




:nicoderm:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 1 2009, 06:10 PM~15837388
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Hialeah56, Armando84, GUIDO, chanty917, tru6lu305, 64SSVERT
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Dec 1 2009, 09:11 PM~15837402
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what up my friend


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 1 2009, 10:56 AM~15831992
> *QUE LA VERGA PATOJO TE PICA EL CULO MR. LINCOLN D  :biggrin: SOY GUATELMATECO.................
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Big Thanks To Jas with CCF Customs!!! :h5:
[/quote]*


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO DO DRAG BLOCKS... AND I NEED MY RONT END CHAINED UP...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 1 2009, 08:25 PM~15839167
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO DO DRAG BLOCKS... AND I NEED MY RONT END CHAINED UP...
> *


harold could chain it up and as for the drag blocks
http://www.suicidedoors.com/catalog/drag-b...ide-frame-mount


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 1 2009, 03:43 PM~15835872
> *how many miles??? i got a 2000 grand marquis....stock ....let me know
> *


NO THANKS HOMIE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 1 2009, 08:27 AM~15831802
> * CAN SUM ONE BUY THAT CAR SO THEY COULD STOP POSTING IT UP...
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhZ52vVK-I HERE YOU GO HATER


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 1 2009, 03:43 PM~15835872
> *how many miles??? i got a 2000 grand marquis....stock ....let me know
> *


was that a joke?! :uh:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:02 PM~15839642
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhZ52vVK-I HERE YOU GO HATER
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7K0KejgeFg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NuVJHA-snA


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, lo lo, *BIG L.A*


YO BET THAT UP FOR THE STOCKS HOMIE.


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

no prob homie shit happy to help :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 1 2009, 07:05 AM~15831378
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> ...


*


THE HONDA WILL BE THERE WITH SOME NEW ????????  :biggrin:*


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Nov 30 2009, 03:29 PM~15823109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTTTTT


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

1997 Lincoln Town Car
14 x 7's (175/70-14's)
Canvas Top


----------



## Informers nitemare (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 1 2009, 08:48 PM~15840197
> *THE HONDA WILL BE THERE WITH SOME NEW ????????   :biggrin:
> *


the honda is everywhere bruhahahahahahaha


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, Saltlife305, fleetwood88
> 
> *




What's up fool?
Already on lay it low....lol


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus good every one 

i need 2 13 tires wheres the best place to get them?


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 2 2009, 12:21 AM~15842024
> *1997 Lincoln Town Car
> 14 x 7's (175/70-14's)
> Canvas Top
> ...


U SELLIN IT


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:40 PM~15832369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos going


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 11:27 AM~15831800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:40 PM~15832369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be waiting  Id say this is a nice azz award for the King :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> HOW BOUT YOU MIND YOU FUCKING BUISNESS hating ass *****
> some more piks
> 
> I hope u did'nt quote that to me pimpen :angry:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 1 2009, 04:44 PM~15836557
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: you will see.........and remember i only had that car for 1yr and 4months and i ant stoping....


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:03 PM~15839670
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7K0KejgeFg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NuVJHA-snA
> *


look u fucking WE ALL know u selling that shit....... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Que la verga LOCO, Low_Ski_13,


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 2 2009, 08:50 AM~15843725
> *Que la verga LOCO,  Low_Ski_13,
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat it due big pimpen...


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 1 2009, 01:00 PM~15834176
> *i don't blame him for posting it up so often...shiiiiit, times r tuff... he needs the bread.. let him post it as many times as he wants! sum1 will eventually take it off his hands... have some compassion!!!! :biggrin:
> *


with all my respect cutie stay out of it.....thank u


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 2 2009, 10:51 AM~15843731
> *wat it due big pimpen...
> *


chilln bro whats good with u


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 2 2009, 08:55 AM~15843782
> *chilln bro whats good with u
> *


here chilling it aint nothing much going on cause the holidays but, its cool..Wats up with u


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 2 2009, 11:04 AM~15843870
> *here chilling it aint nothing much going on cause the holidays but, its cool..Wats up with u
> *


same workin tryn to get thru with the holidays


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 2 2009, 09:06 AM~15843888
> *same workin tryn to get thru with the holidays
> *


we are in the same page :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 1 2009, 07:48 PM~15836587
> *150 obo!! need it gone 2day!
> *



Hey motherfucker, I need to talk to you asap.
It involves you making money.

Every time I call your "house number" it gives a busy tone.


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

TITO, WATSON... WHACHA THINK!!! BLUE TINT. I GOT THE FRONT END CHAINED UP... NOW FOR THE BRIDGE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 2 2009, 04:03 PM~15846982
> *TITO, WATSON... WHACHA THINK!!! BLUE TINT. I GOT THE FRONT END CHAINED UP... NOW FOR THE BRIDGE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn the tampa show going to be pack.....


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 2 2009, 04:15 PM~15847175
> *Damn the tampa show going to be pack.....
> *


IT SHOULD BE BUT U KNOW PEOPLE ARE GONNA FIND EXCUSES NOT TO GO. ILL BE THERE...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 2 2009, 03:15 PM~15847175
> *Damn the tampa show going to be pack.....
> *


yezzir that's the first time people will see my regal finally done :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Team viagra will b der


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY+Dec 2 2009, 04:37 PM~15847453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up.....you put in the motor


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305+Dec 2 2009, 04:03 PM~15846982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ENTONCES PERRO, WHEN U DONE WITH UR CAR U START ON MINE LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fuckTHErest, *ROLLIN LUXURY*
"95 Bubble Caprice Coming Soon" :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 1 2009, 01:34 AM~15830403
> *Jensen In Dash VM9510TS  Touch Screen FOR SALE 200 obo
> (blame bear for the horrible pic)
> Call 786-879-5050 for more info.
> ...



goneeee


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 2 2009, 04:02 PM~15847770
> *Im going!!!!
> Thats whats up.....you put in the motor
> *


car is running :biggrin: .. Everything else you will have to wait untill lowrider


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 2 2009, 04:33 PM~15848090
> *LOOKS HARD WITH THA BLUE TINT :thumbsup:
> WERENT U SELLIN IT LIKE 5 TIMES, AND KEEPIN IT LIKE 4 TIMES? U FINALLY GUNNA BRING IT OUT :thumbsup:
> ENTONCES PERRO, WHEN U DONE WITH UR CAR U START ON MINE LOL
> *


lol have to come out for some ppl that doughted me. I built this car to what it's going to be


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

hang out this wensday every one is welcome
tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 2 2009, 01:03 PM~15846982
> *TITO, WATSON... WHACHA THINK!!! BLUE TINT. I GOT THE FRONT END CHAINED UP... NOW FOR THE BRIDGE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 2 2009, 03:03 PM~15846982
> *TITO, WATSON... WHACHA THINK!!! BLUE TINT. I GOT THE FRONT END CHAINED UP... NOW FOR THE BRIDGE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 2 2009, 01:03 PM~15846982
> *TITO, WATSON... WHACHA THINK!!! BLUE TINT. I GOT THE FRONT END CHAINED UP... NOW FOR THE BRIDGE
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKES


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

me and the boys at watson island enjoy the end of the thanksgiving weekend











































































then here goes Q pulling a rookie move.. getting stuck!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

pioneer indash 4900dvd for sale $350.00 pm me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

some more


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any 1 know where i can find some 22.5 super singles ???


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Oct 26 2004, 12:11 PM~2329912
> *UCE MIAMI
> *


bad ass ride


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

bad ass ride


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY ONE HAS GBODY BUCKET SEATS FOR SALE?? PM ME


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

Y'all boys come out 2 the hangout


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 2 2009, 07:01 PM~15849058
> *car is running  :biggrin: .. Everything else you will have to wait untill lowrider
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 2 2009, 07:49 PM~15849631
> *me and the boys at watson island enjoy the end of the thanksgiving weekend
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonight


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 SALE. G-BODY (REGAL) CLEAR BOTTOM LIGHTS 

P.M ME IF U WANT A SET.....

$100.00 O.B.O 

OH. N YES DEY IS FRESH READY 2 PUT ON UR CAR............










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 2 2009, 09:27 PM~15852837
> *Tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Harold the man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 2 2009, 11:59 PM~15853351
> *Harold the man
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 30 2009, 12:02 AM~15819214
> *1993 lowrider big body for sale i want $ 6k but will take a trade if its a good offer
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD BITCHES THANKS FOR THE HATERZ


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

HANG OUT SPOT TODAY WAS GREAT CANT WAIT TO NEXT WEEK.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 2 2009, 10:18 PM~15854732
> *SOLD BITCHES THANKS FOR THE HATERZ
> *


danm your boy (what) gave you luck :biggrin: lol j/p homie it was a nice ride


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Dec 2 2009, 11:06 PM~15855266
> *HANG OUT SPOT TODAY WAS GREAT CANT WAIT TO NEXT WEEK.
> *


x2 awesome time glad to see those who came out and for those that didnt come out ya missed a good time. hope to see you all next time! :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 3 2009, 02:14 AM~15855331
> *x2 awesome time glad to see those who came out and for those that didnt come out ya missed a good time. hope to see you all next time! :thumbsup:
> *


yea 4 real big ups 3 who ever come dale...................


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Dec 3 2009, 12:06 AM~15855266
> *HANG OUT SPOT TODAY WAS GREAT CANT WAIT TO NEXT WEEK.
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE HANG OUT NEXT WEEK ITS ON AND EVERY WENSDAY AFTER THAT LETS GET THIS SPOT POPIN FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW ALL THE STREETS ARE PAVED AND LOWRIDER FRIENDLY !  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 3 2009, 01:18 AM~15854732
> *SOLD BITCHES THANKS FOR THE HATERZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Dec 1 2009, 12:02 AM~15828709
> *1993 chevy caprice impala clone wagon it has a 350 with 700r4 trans runs good i use as a daily it has 22 inch rims power everything  ice cold a/c hids headlights smoke tail lights flowmaster dual exaust system wire already ran we drive car everywere we go not really tryin to get rid of it but want something diffrent askin $ 4,300 obo or maybe trade for a extended cab chevy silverado or a tahoe or a diesel dually give me call/text 754 244 3108 more pics in my build
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 2 2009, 11:14 PM~15855331
> *x2 awesome time glad to see those who came out and for those that didnt come out ya missed a good time. hope to see you all next time! :thumbsup:
> *


x3 had a trip good seeing every one that went out there that I haven't seen in a min and chichi welcome back ***** Dale intell next week


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 3 2009, 02:14 AM~15855331
> *x2 awesome time glad to see those who came out and for those that didnt come out ya missed a good time. hope to see you all next time! :thumbsup:
> *


yo where is it at


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 26 2009, 08:34 AM~15787363
> *62 impala project car. very solid floors, and trunk, but body needs some work. But an easy project, all the trim is plated and in great shape, interior is in great shape just needs to be clean, motor runs but needs to be rebuilt cause somkes a lot. tranny is good. Car also needs brake work. Has power windows and they all work.
> Car originaly a Texas car. Clean Tittle.
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Need some stocks for a g body


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

pioneer indash for sale pm me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 3 2009, 06:15 AM~15856498
> *yo where is it at
> *


RANCHO GRANDE OVER PAST THE TURNPIKE AND OKEECHOBEE ABOUT 15 MINUTE LOWRIDER RIDE FROM THE HOOD


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 3 2009, 06:38 AM~15856549
> *Need some stocks for a g body
> *


I GOT THESE FOR SALE IF U INTERESTED MAKE ME A OFFER


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 3 2009, 08:45 AM~15856857
> *I GOT THESE FOR SALE IF U INTERESTED MAKE ME A OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


Just tell me what you want for them. I dont wanna tell you a price an then you think im trying you feel me


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Born 2 Die u alive??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

looking for 1 14" chrome spoke rim w/ tire...to use as spare...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

flacoooo... get to work, u fukin slacker! layitlow-aholic... start working on that bucket!  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

double-o,......what it do!!!!????? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 3 2009, 08:55 AM~15857265
> *double-o,......what it do!!!!?????  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

rims for sale 14 standerds brand new tires let me kno 150 firm


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

rims for sale 14 standerds brand new tires let me kno 150 firm


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

rims for sale 14 standerds brand new tires let me kno 150 firm


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 3 2009, 12:01 PM~15857318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao...ur a fukin' trip, reposting that post a billion times! how's the wifey??


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 3 2009, 09:07 AM~15857358
> *lmao...ur a fukin' trip, reposting that post a billion times! how's the wifey??
> *


Heyyyy wuz up shes gooood.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

rims for sale 14 standerds brand new tires let me kno 150 firm


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 3 2009, 12:10 PM~15857382
> *Heyyyy wuz up shes gooood.
> *


dope! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 30 2009, 01:11 PM~15822957
> *HATE TO SALE BUT GOTTA GO GOTTA GO GOTTA  GO BUSINESS BEFORE PLEASURE DECALS WILL BE REMOVED BEFORE BEING SOLD
> 63,000 MILES
> 
> ...


forget that cuhz!!!... sell me the lecab!!....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 3 2009, 08:41 AM~15857161
> *Born 2 Die u alive??
> *


que bola ma ***** lol yea ***** im still here :biggrin: :biggrin: just down south


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

flako, robert, lex wats poppin que hay de nuevo


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 3 2009, 12:40 PM~15857668
> *flako, robert, lex wats poppin que hay de nuevo
> *


que bola? how u doing, buddy? :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 3 2009, 09:40 AM~15857668
> *flako, robert, lex wats poppin que hay de nuevo
> *


WaT iT dO


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 3 2009, 09:55 AM~15857265
> *double-o,......what it do!!!!?????  :biggrin:
> *


a ?you a happy girl today" whats up with that home girl


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 3 2009, 08:31 AM~15857108
> *Just tell me what you want for them. I dont wanna tell you a price an then you think im trying you feel me
> *


ttt


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hang out was str8 , nice spot & no crackers harrassin was the best part & da bar was off da hook  , hope 2 see more heads out there next week


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 3 2009, 01:23 PM~15858038
> *a ?you a happy girl today" whats up with that home girl
> *


well, finally driving the lac... as my daily. damn, im feeling the difference between driving a v8, instead of a 4 cylinder car... gas is a bitch! lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 3 2009, 11:39 AM~15858916
> *well, finally driving the lac... as my daily. damn, im feeling the difference between driving a v8, instead of a 4 cylinder car... gas is a bitch! lol
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 3 2009, 02:51 PM~15859066
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0
> *


lol..watch...u'll see me driving it...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 3 2009, 11:51 AM~15858344
> *ttt
> *


Oye sell me that chrome off the regal


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 3 2009, 12:06 PM~15859277
> *Oye sell me that chrome off the regal
> *


buy the whole car perro iam letting it go for cheap....coll me


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

wow i havent really missed shit on here lol.. they werent lying when they said lay it low was w.e lol.. anywho :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 3 2009, 01:24 PM~15859491
> *buy the whole car perro iam letting it go for cheap....coll me
> *


I dont need the car i just finished my car i need that chrome


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 3 2009, 12:51 PM~15859066
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0
> *




x2


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 3 2009, 04:04 PM~15859948
> *x2
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaamn.....nobody believes me..........lol!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

*
WHATS UP EVEYONE.

JUST WANT TO REMIND EVEYONE.
IF YOU ARE IN SEARCH FOR INSURANCE FOR YOUR: HOUSE,APARTMENT,CONDO, BOAT,CAR,COMMERCIAL, AND LIABILTY, OR WHATEVER IT MAYBE. LMK AND I HELP YOU OUT WITH THAT.

CALL ME MY NAME IS DANNY MY # IS 786-553-3967*


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sellin my box for 2 15s its fully gray carpeted with red inside it was built in cali this is a solid box heavy as hell its about 2ft deep a lil over 3ft long and about 2 ft tall it has pollyfill in it to make the speaker think its in a bigger box and the low end bass is harder this is a big box you need a deep trunk, suv, or a wagon it hits hard im not firm on the price its never been outside or in a garage always in the house and my girl is tiered of lookin at it the condition of this box is perfect no rips or water damage nothing just a lil dusty from sitting in the room still looks brand new you will not be disappointed the pics are too big if u want to see pics pm me and ill send them


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

this is the smallest i can get the pic sorry


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 2 2009, 12:21 AM~15842024
> *1997 Lincoln Town Car
> 14 x 7's (175/70-14's)
> Canvas Top
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 3 2009, 01:27 PM~15860197
> *daaaaaaaaaaaamn.....nobody believes me..........lol!
> *


lol, i believe you lexx, ive seen u drivin it in person!!Btw estas perdida :uh:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

MUST SELL ASAP CALL ME ASAP @ 786-553-3967
Asking $6,000 1st $5,500 takes it now.


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 3 2009, 05:39 AM~15856432
> *x3 had a trip good seeing every one that went out there that I haven't seen in a min and chichi welcome back ***** Dale intell next week
> *


THe hangout was good last night hope to see more people next week.


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

More hangouts have to get started though


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

:angry: :angry: what the hell is miami fest doing all the way on page 5! . Yall boys tighten up!what the hell is miami fest doing all the way on page 5! . Yall boys tighten up! :angry: what the hell is miami fest doing all the way on page 5! . Yall boys tighten up!what the hell is miami fest doing all the way on page 5! . Yall boys tighten up!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE 50 BUCKS CBR 900 BILLET GRIPS BRAND NEW


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

sunday nights even tho i dont like cars burnin tires & peeling out around me this shit is kinda koo


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

SOME STUFF I JUST FINISHED..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2009, 05:48 PM~15862871
> *SOME STUFF I JUST FINISHED..
> 
> 
> ...


that gold house grill is sick :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

If your car is 30+ years old you can participate................ :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2009, 08:48 PM~15862871
> *SOME STUFF I JUST FINISHED..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ***** Im feeling these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LARGE, caprice ridah


:wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Little camera phone action!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did anyone hopp at the new hangout???


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:25 PM~15863879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK LARGE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15864134
> *Did anyone hopp at the new hangout???
> *


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:54 PM~15864243
> *TIGHT WORK LARGE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Looking for a used billet steering wheel....anybody got one? :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Got these for sale if anybody's building an impala for xmas.....



























































Call or PM me.....


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 3 2009, 08:09 PM~15864450


Nope homie no one hop the spot it's a good spot to go chill have a few drinks dj playing music and all homie. But I do gotta say something no disrespect to no one but stop coming up on this shit asking for a hang out to go chill with no cops and shit and when some one does one no wants to ride out wat ***** in here need to do is when they see a new hang out spot on lay it low is get in ur fucking car and ride to the hang out if we don't soppert the hang outs that there is now with no cops shutting it down with live dj beer food pool tables and all than all have to saY stop crying for hang if u ant going to show up to da hang out show ur cars and chill and have fun with friends and meet new peeps in da lolo game than my advice is stop fucking crying like lik bitch ass ***** for hang out if u ant even going to show up anyways thats my 2 cents. I had a good time and my I add there was some nice peace of ass out there to boy but fuck it ***** out her wanna miss out on the good hang out Dale Watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

STOCK 57 2 DOOR FRAME READY FOR MOLDING OR WHATEVER YOU GOT IN MIND, OPEN TO OFFERS OR TRADES.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 3 2009, 08:49 PM~15864904
> *RoLLiN ShReK  :wave:
> *


What it is *****


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 3 2009, 08:58 PM~15865032
> *What it is *****
> *


 :420:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2009, 07:48 PM~15862871
> *SOME STUFF I JUST FINISHED..
> 
> 
> ...



GODDAM ***** YOU GETTING LOOSE WITH THAT GOLD SHIT LOOKS RAW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC what it do


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 3 2009, 11:00 PM~15865062
> *DOC what it do
> *



WUZUP :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 3 2009, 01:39 PM~15858916
> *well, finally driving the lac... as my daily. damn, im feeling the difference between driving a v8, instead of a 4 cylinder car... gas is a bitch! lol
> *



YOUR CADI NEEDS THIS :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 3 2009, 08:58 PM~15865044
> *:420:
> *


That's what's up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 4 2009, 12:02 AM~15865086
> *WUZUP  :biggrin:
> *


vibeing homie


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 3 2009, 08:51 PM~15864935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u keep postin shit like this somebody gonna kick u out of miami :biggrin: i gotta finish up sum vids for my boys in cali then ill do yours


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 3 2009, 11:39 AM~15858916
> *well, finally driving the lac... as my daily. damn, im feeling the difference between driving a v8, instead of a 4 cylinder car... gas is a bitch! lol
> *


especially with those small rims you're gonna waist alot more gas


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 4 2009, 02:17 AM~15866933
> *u keep postin shit like this somebody gonna kick u out of miami  :biggrin: i gotta finish up sum vids for my boys in cali then ill do yours
> *


LOL I like full figure women but Im feeling that girl


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 4 2009, 07:50 AM~15868655
> *LOL I like full figure women but Im feeling that girl
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 4 2009, 11:20 AM~15868847
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 4 2009, 09:58 AM~15869138
> *:thumbsup:
> *





>


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 4 2009, 09:28 AM~15869439
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: chevere


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Dec 3 2009, 06:11 PM~15863140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies! this is some of ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOT of stuff for "GRAND HUSTLE"



> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Dec 3 2009, 08:51 PM~15864935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: thanx dawg


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 2 2009, 01:24 PM~15846475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:drooling: lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK+Dec 3 2009, 08:51 PM~15864929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 hno:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

is going on with layitlow..... :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the car game has been slowly dying down here .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK+Dec 3 2009, 11:51 PM~15864929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 4 2009, 01:23 PM~15869924
> *thanx homies! this is some of ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOT of stuff for "GRAND HUSTLE"
> MAAAAAAAAAAN!!  u already know!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  thanx dawg
> *


 :biggrin: you like her


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 4 2009, 03:50 PM~15871550
> *the car game has been slowly dying down here .
> *


Lowriders yes Big feet no...Fuck it im rideing all day on 155/80/13 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here you go BEAR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PRT.2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 4 2009, 12:54 PM~15871588
> *Lowriders yes Big feet no...Fuck it im rideing all day on 155/80/13  :biggrin:
> *


big feet, lil feet it don't matter . everything is dead . the economy is really messed up and is only going to get worse .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 4 2009, 04:00 PM~15871640
> *big feet, lil feet it don't matter . everything is dead . the economy is really messed up and is only going to get worse .
> *


True....I hope things get better in the next 2 yearz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Any got springs 4 sale????


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 3 2009, 06:42 PM~15861468
> *lol, i believe you lexx, ive seen u drivin it in person!!Btw estas perdida :uh:
> *


i know, i know...been broke.. cant be driving to hialeah that often...buuuut, u should go by carol mart this sunday...i'll be out there!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 4 2009, 12:50 PM~15871550
> *the car game has been slowly dying down here .
> *


i dont think its dying just there alot going on that ppl rather do then back in the days..people worry about scratching there paint or blowing a pump hose or burning a solenoid...etc fuck that it was never like that back in the days!! i understand its ruff out there for ppl.. trust me i know !


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 4 2009, 01:18 PM~15871794
> *Any got springs 4 sale????
> *


i payed $180.00 for these make me a offer? still new full stacks!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I need a lead hammer asap. Where can i get one reds aint gott


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 4 2009, 01:27 PM~15871870
> *I need a lead hammer asap.  Where can i get one reds aint gott
> *


ask harold i always get them from him!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 4 2009, 01:29 PM~15871878
> *ask harold i always get them from him!
> *


U got his number or location


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 4 2009, 04:25 PM~15871845
> *i payed $180.00 for these make me a offer? still new full stacks!
> 
> 
> ...


p.m.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 4 2009, 01:36 PM~15871939
> *U got his  number or location
> *


yea man 305-688-8981 miami chop shop 2089 opalocka blvd


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 4 2009, 01:37 PM~15871961
> *yea man 305-688-8981 miami chop shop 2089 opalocka blvd
> *


Thanx. Acere


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 4 2009, 01:39 PM~15871977
> *Thanx. Acere
> *


no problem homie!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Que la verga LOCO*, monte24
:wave: wats going on Claudio ?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN PAGE 6???????


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Dec 4 2009, 02:26 PM~15872367
> *DAMN PAGE 6???????
> *


u have to go "regional lowriders" now instead of post your rides...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 4 2009, 01:54 PM~15872104
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Que la verga LOCO, monte24
> :wave: wats going on Claudio ?
> *


wats going on big pimpen....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Dec 4 2009, 02:26 PM~15872367
> *DAMN PAGE 6???????
> *


how the fuck that shit happen.....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 4 2009, 12:04 AM~15865109
> *YOUR CADI NEEDS THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yessss....she dooooooes!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 4 2009, 09:50 AM~15868401
> *especially with those small rims you're gonna waist alot more gas
> *


de pinga....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 4 2009, 04:20 PM~15871818
> *i dont think its dying just there alot going on that ppl rather do then back in the days..people worry about scratching there paint or blowing a pump hose or burning a solenoid...etc fuck that it was never like that back in the days!! i understand its ruff out there for ppl.. trust me i know !
> *


x2 also I think their is a Higher standard being created by "Real" lowriders and the new guys are seeing it and not wanting to come out half assed. And in the everyday situations money is tight right now espcially with the holidays here.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

selling all gold daytons


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 4 2009, 06:25 PM~15872911
> *selling all gold daytons
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 4 2009, 06:25 PM~15872911
> *selling all gold daytons
> *


14s ???? :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 4 2009, 12:58 PM~15871616
> *Here you go BEAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 4 2009, 04:15 PM~15871769
> *True....I hope things get better in the next 2 yearz
> *



yeah i hope the boating buisness gets better... its been shitty for a good while now.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 3 2009, 08:50 AM~15857233
> *looking for 1 14" chrome spoke rim w/ tire...to use as spare...
> *


Got one !!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

sour diesel, Still Hated
Whats good Brian.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 4 2009, 03:25 PM~15872911
> *selling all gold daytons
> *


There mine............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 4 2009, 09:46 PM~15874953
> *There mine............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


come get them im going old school :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 4 2009, 07:20 PM~15875267
> *come get them im going old school :biggrin:
> *


        :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 4 2009, 07:50 AM~15868655
> *LOL I like full figure women but Im feeling that girl
> *


so u like it like this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

What's popping tonight......any hangouts going on today.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics~ Toy Drive 

When: <span style=\'color:quot\'>December 20th 2009

Where: 1413 Avondale Dr Durham NC 27701

Time: 10 am till the last person leaves!

Live Music!
Free Food and Drinks!
Raffles and much more...</span>*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 4 2009, 11:09 PM~15875739
> *so u like it like this  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

brings a tear to my eye when i look at these pics lol


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2009, 03:07 PM~15872757
> *x2 also I think their is a Higher standard being created by "Real" lowriders and the new guys are seeing it and not wanting to come out half assed. And in the everyday situations money is tight right now espcially with the holidays here.
> *


i dont know y fools feel like they cant drive what they got cuz its primerd or it has a dent or some shit man i jus love to lowride my shit looks good but it doesnt mean shit to me cuz i cant hit that swith yea i know i dont go to the hangout cuz they in miami and i dont feel like drivin that far sorry but man i met sum cool peeps outhere man i been rollin low lows sence i was 15 and love the project stage as much as the finished stage i think somepeople might not have that or dont want to get clowned idk but like i say its my lifestyle not a hobby my girl tryed to buy me a new charger but fucc that give me something on 13s anyday homie to all of florida just ride homie who cares if u dont got paint or ur motors burnt guts is ripped up if u like it roll that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 4 2009, 07:20 PM~15875267
> *come get them im going old school :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2009, 01:38 AM~15878447
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

everybody should hit the beach tonight .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, ripsta85, Tru2DaGame, RoLLiN ShReK
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pn1PIm8DSYs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pn1PIm8DSYs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F1CslGV8O4w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F1CslGV8O4w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D7DKWRicJWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D7DKWRicJWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7xe3faI8Cc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7xe3faI8Cc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x652gNsuibo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x652gNsuibo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jTDwX9Aq6EU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jTDwX9Aq6EU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pn1S5Izkcc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pn1S5Izkcc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 4 2009, 09:09 PM~15875739
> *so u like it like this  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 4 2009, 11:28 PM~15877563
> *i dont know y fools feel like they cant drive what they got cuz its primerd or it has a dent or some shit man i jus love to lowride my shit looks good but it doesnt mean shit to me cuz i cant hit that swith yea i know i dont go to the hangout cuz they in miami and i dont feel like drivin that far sorry but man i met sum cool peeps outhere man i been rollin low lows sence i was 15 and love the project stage as much as the finished stage i think somepeople might not have that or dont want to get clowned idk but like i say its my lifestyle not a hobby my girl tryed to buy me a new charger but fucc that give me something on 13s anyday homie to all of florida just ride homie who cares if u dont got paint or ur motors burnt guts is ripped up if u like it roll that bitch  :biggrin:
> *


x305 amen bro.. i agree with u and KAKALAK..but wen this shit was good back wen there was street riders worried about street respect and the was show cars worried about show respect. i feel that everyone is trying to bind these to things together..and i feel you cant do that.roll wit wat u got and wat u can do and enjoy it! have fun!! thats wat its all about.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 5 2009, 09:21 AM~15879295
> *:scrutinize:
> *


What up whodiee


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 5 2009, 12:03 PM~15879764
> *What up whodiee
> *


where the hoes at wordiee.... wat up?? so we doin that shit 2morro???


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Does any one know where in pines they mount Tires on 13


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

FUDRUCKERS THEN TO THE BEACH


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 5 2009, 01:01 PM~15880462
> *where the hoes at wordiee.... wat up?? so we doin that shit 2morro???
> *


Idk you tell me...yea go to my crib make erics ass go so we can get the regal out


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 5 2009, 08:54 AM~15879405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats good IMPALAA BUT MINE NOT A MODEL i took those :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 5 2009, 12:03 PM~15880482
> *FUDRUCKERS THEN TO THE BEACH
> *


if the weather clears up im down!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2009, 07:44 AM~15879188
> *everybody should hit the beach tonight .
> *


  THE WEATHER SHOULD CLEAR OUT BY LATE AFTERNOON THEN NICE N COOL,SO LETS ALL RIDE OUT N U GOT FUDDROCKERS TONITE N AFTER BEACH BOUND !!!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

JL 1000.1v2 and a 12w7 in a JL spec built box for sale $800 firm. used for 2 months. still in perfect condition. its hooked up if u wanna hear it... call Ricky 954-274-0139


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2009, 01:38 AM~15878447
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



TOO fresh.....


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

kimbo fights tonight on spike


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Dec 5 2009, 06:28 PM~15881975
> *kimbo fights tonight on spike
> *


when is Level's next fight on tv?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

charger 4 sale $150 brand new 24v/36/v/48/72/


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

DA KING OF FLORIDA IS BACK IN TOWN


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 5 2009, 05:59 PM~15882121
> *when is Level's next fight on tv?
> *


He just won !!! Good fighter


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 09:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


props


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 5 2009, 10:25 PM~15883504
> *props
> *


THANKS FEELS GOOD TO BE DA KING OF FLORIDA


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Props to my doggy angel an d hoppin crew


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 10:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 09:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn grumpy looks good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 10:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Alex so we doing that tomorrow?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 5 2009, 10:14 PM~15883948
> *Alex so we doing that tomorrow?
> *


i dunno gotta ask eric... im down i dont got shit to do


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> i dunno gotta ask eric... im down i dont got shit to do
> [/quote
> ask eric n tell me so we can do that shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats grump... :worship: :worship: glad to see ur shit is done!!

on another note.. fuddrockers was nice, me and cookie monster "Q" had a nice cruise down there!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> > i dunno gotta ask eric... im down i dont got shit to do
> > [/quote
> > ask eric n tell me so we can do that shit
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

wow congrats kimbo.. first victory!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2009, 09:07 PM~15884375
> *Steve  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2009, 09:07 PM~15884375
> *Steve  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thats it !!!!!!! Whats good Watson !!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 6 2009, 12:14 AM~15884434
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Thats it !!!!!!! Whats good Watson !!!
> *


Im good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!last night I was the the chopshop geting my rear shockz & swaybar tookin off....I bought something else for the inside so one I take the tents off I can have all the sexy thick thick ladys check out the ride even more....next week jeff told me he got me on the door...still hevent bought the paint yet  


Whats your up date's....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2009, 09:38 PM~15884687
> *Im good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!last night I was the the chopshop geting my rear shockz & swaybar tookin off....I bought something else for the inside so one I take the tents off I can have all the sexy thick thick ladys check out the ride even more....next week jeff told me he got me on the door...still hevent bought the paint yet
> Whats your up date's....
> *


u didnt do a 3 wheel fucker!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

broken camara pics  
















































     
CONGRATS TO ALL MY HOMIES THAT WON!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 6 2009, 12:40 AM~15884701
> *u didnt do a 3 wheel fucker!
> *


Man I didient care 4 that lastnight thats why I didient try....Today I did :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2009, 09:38 PM~15884687
> *Im good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!last night I was the the chopshop geting my rear shockz & swaybar tookin off....I bought something else for the inside so one I take the tents off I can have all the sexy thick thick ladys check out the ride even more....next week jeff told me he got me on the door...still hevent bought the paint yet
> Whats your up date's....
> *


Going to Pancho as soon as he gets back.......then off the the chrome platers !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15883431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tyte work :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 5 2009, 09:41 PM~15884726
> *broken camara pics
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Brian.....  :biggrin: ....Claudio..  ...Luis...   Magik...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, lowbikeon20z, GRAND HUSTLE, CADILLAC D
What it do D...................


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2009, 09:42 PM~15884730
> *Man I didient care 4 that lastnight thats why I didient try....Today I did  :biggrin:
> *


pics or didnt happen!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 5 2009, 09:41 PM~15884726
> *broken camara pics
> 
> 
> ...


the big 'm' looking good...props


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 5 2009, 09:50 PM~15884812
> *pics or didnt happen!!
> *


x2...........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, LIL ROLY™, sour diesel
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i got pics of my own


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2009, 11:50 PM~15884804
> *Still Hated, lowbikeon20z, GRAND HUSTLE, CADILLAC D
> What it do D...................
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 6 2009, 12:50 AM~15884812
> *pics or didnt happen!!
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok switches in that bitch now :cheesy:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 5 2009, 11:41 PM~15884726
> *broken camara pics
> 
> 
> ...


x 2


The broken camera came through, :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 5 2009, 11:14 PM~15885507
> *x 2
> The broken camera came through,  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 6 2009, 01:07 AM~15884996
> *i got pics of my own
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2009, 01:50 AM~15885362
> *ok switches in that bitch now :cheesy:
> *


I been juice homie :biggrin: Hows the caddy


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 5 2009, 10:07 PM~15884996
> *i got pics of my own
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.......................  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Sam just chillin....................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

They told me to watch the pretty blue light and let them know when it goes out !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 6 2009, 06:35 AM~15886791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: na actually that was a
holy shit they are destroying my car
(wait. no. hold on. what are you doing)... :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 6 2009, 07:17 AM~15886897
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: na actually that was a
> holy shit they are destroying my car
> (wait. no. hold on. what are you doing)... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: did he ask......hey you sure thats where that goes ?????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 5 2009, 11:41 PM~15884726
> *broken camara pics
> 
> 
> ...


any piks of the red regal and baby blue cutlass engine n set up??


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:nosad: :nosad: i dont have any.......the vert we still working on the setup.....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 6 2009, 12:07 AM~15884996
> *i got pics of my own
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 6 2009, 09:25 AM~15886918
> *:nosad:  :nosad: i dont have any.......the vert we still working on the setup.....
> *



NICE. LOOKING REAL CLEAN. HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT LOWRIDER IN MARCH


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

MUST SELL ASAP $5,500.00


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up Miami wats going on today


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Just woke up battery fully charged about to clean the bitch and than I wanna ride if the weather stays good


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 6 2009, 01:07 AM~15884996
> *i got pics of my own
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 6 2009, 07:19 AM~15886903
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: did he ask......hey you sure thats where that goes ?????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


na more like oh shit my car is on fire... :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 6 2009, 08:32 AM~15887127
> *Just woke up battery fully charged about to clean the bitch and than I wanna ride if the weather stays good
> *


***** lets go cruise.. i know Q is down ... he always is!! who else wanna join ?


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i need a alternator bracket for cutlass v6 asap any one ???? pm me


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 6 2009, 12:20 PM~15888529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 6 2009, 12:24 PM~15888556
> *Nice
> *


thanx u ridein today to carolmart?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

naw i dont think i am


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for sale 14 standerd wires with new tires 100 bucks no knock offz or adapterz


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 6 2009, 12:20 PM~15888529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see thats what im talkin bout..looks nice


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

truck looks good If you go lower you might be rubbing unless u flare the truck or install 4x4 it happen to me w/ the nissan


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Dec 6 2009, 06:35 PM~15890467
> *Thanks to everyone who help make this happen!!! look forward to going up there again and hanging out with everyone... and eating somemore of them corns! thanks to Leo for letting us stay to paint the car even though cops came out at the end!!! and to the whole hi desert chapter for getting david to paint his car lol...  i am just glad i got the oppurtunity to come from miami and paint a car in the west coast and get props from everyone when it was done...it was worth it all even though i missed my flight coming back! Lol .....
> 
> 
> ...


here is a sneek peek... untill new years!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Dec 6 2009, 06:56 PM~15890661
> *here is a sneek peek... untill new years!!!
> *



 LOOKING GOOD WHITE BIZZLE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

There's only one brand Impala owners/builders like to smoke after a long hard day of work....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95bigbody_@Dec 6 2009, 04:56 PM~15890661
> *here is a sneek peek... untill new years!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Dec 6 2009, 03:07 PM~15889702
> *see thats what im talkin bout..looks nice
> *


thanx


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 6 2009, 05:47 PM~15891230
> *There's only one brand Impala owners/builders like to smoke after a long hard day of work....
> 
> 
> ...


Real Shit.....??????? :0 :0  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 6 2009, 07:19 AM~15886904
> *any piks of the red regal and baby blue cutlass engine n set up??
> *


here is the blue cutlass setup  


> booty kit and batteries paint by luis :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale 1948 desota bomb body 75% good all glass are fair motor runs 
2600.00 obo 786-380-6468 times are hard have to get rid of one project :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TITO & STEVE 

ya str8 up dum :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xDB4lHlFp0
hoppin dis weekend


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 7 2009, 12:58 AM~15894001
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xDB4lHlFp0
> hoppin dis weekend
> *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 5 2009, 11:41 PM~15884726
> *broken camara pics
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FAM!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for tha monday :420:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

new look for the new year more to come before Tampa


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 07:05 AM~15896893
> *new look for the new year more to come before Tampa
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT TIME :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREETSOFDADECC_@Dec 7 2009, 07:19 AM~15896960
> *BOUT TIME  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


***** u been lost


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 07:21 AM~15896977
> ****** u been lost
> *


I KNOW. IM BACK IN HIALEAH NOW TRYING TO SAVE MONEY FOR BATTERIES TO TAKE MY CAR OUT...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 6 2009, 09:43 PM~15893787
> *TITO & STEVE
> 
> ya str8 up dum  :biggrin:
> *


why i got to be all that...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 6 2009, 09:58 PM~15894001
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xDB4lHlFp0
> hoppin dis weekend
> *


tyte work *****...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up Tito


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 07:45 AM~15897110
> *Wuz up Tito
> *


chilling ***** here bored!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests *and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *RoLLiN ShReK*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 07:05 AM~15896893
> *new look for the new year more to come before Tampa
> 
> 
> ...


Dats whats up. Right der. Nice


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 7 2009, 08:19 AM~15897326
> *Dats whats up. Right der. Nice
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 6 2009, 10:44 PM~15892464
> *here is the blue cutlass setup
> booty kit and batteries paint by luis  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


looks really good


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYHFrrmk72A


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, TRYMEBCH, Happy33, Que la verga LOCO

LET ME HOLD THEM SHADES LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 07:05 AM~15896893
> *new look for the new year more to come before Tampa
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Tell me wat u think


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 7 2009, 11:12 AM~15898922
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYHFrrmk72A
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 05:10 PM~15901530
> *Tell me wat u think
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD  YOU NEED SKINNIER WHITE WALLS AND SOME PAINTED DISHES :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 03:10 PM~15901530
> *Tell me wat u think
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOVING IT A EURO WIT THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK !!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 7 2009, 03:15 PM~15901596
> *LOOKS GOOD   YOU NEED SKINNIER WHITE WALLS AND SOME PAINTED DISHES  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks
Paint coming real soon on da rims but I'm likeIng da white walls


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 7 2009, 03:20 PM~15901641
> *:thumbsup: LOVING IT A EURO WIT THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK !!!!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

make them whitewalls again and ya some paint on em will set it off


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

allapattah bound today!

http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j183/99-...t=dec07_001.jpg


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have some LRM I have about 100 mags will throw them away soon. Pick them up for free


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* RoLLiN ShReK, MISTER ED
*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15904307
> *I have some LRM I have about 100 mags will throw them away soon. Pick them up for free
> *


i want them... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 7 2009, 10:36 AM~15897050
> *why i got to be all that...lol
> *


lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 7 2009, 09:41 PM~15904307
> *I have some LRM I have about 100 mags will throw them away soon. Pick them up for free
> *


 :biggrin: pm me the info


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2009, 07:11 PM~15904742
> *lol
> *


hey hey hey ...lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Big LA....Look what I just came across :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 05:10 PM~15901530
> *Tell me wat u think
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2009, 07:37 PM~15905171
> *Big LA....Look what I just came across :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit a beach whale...lol j/k


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 7 2009, 10:40 PM~15905212
> *holy shit a beach whale...lol j/k
> *


  yup Ill hit that whale all day homie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15905288
> * yup Ill hit that whale all day homie
> *



***** DONT LET YOUR LADY SEE THIS SHIT SHE WILL BEAT THAT ASS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2009, 07:47 PM~15905320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** horrible shot of all of us :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Dec 7 2009, 07:45 PM~15905288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 7 2009, 10:47 PM~15905317
> ****** DONT LET YOUR LADY SEE THIS SHIT SHE WILL BEAT THAT ASS  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ya true true...Naw she kool with it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 7 2009, 10:53 PM~15905407
> ****** horrible shot of all of us  :biggrin:
> *


I was not shooting yall *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tito this better for you


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 7 2009, 07:53 PM~15905407
> ****** horrible shot of all of us  :biggrin:
> *


For real homie lol :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 7 2009, 07:39 PM~15905196
> *looks good homie
> *


Thanks homie ur shit looking sick and mad props for all who one in the show da big M doing there thing And that's wats up :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2009, 10:04 PM~15905540
> *Tito this better for you
> 
> 
> ...


he likes em with no arms? :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 7 2009, 11:23 PM~15905852
> *he likes em with no arms?  :0
> *


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

looking for minor body work and basecoat clear coat. pm me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 6 2009, 06:47 PM~15891230
> *There's only one brand Impala owners/builders like to smoke after a long hard day of work....
> 
> 
> ...



ALL I SEE IS A PHONE # FOR A 63 IMPALA FOR $1,000 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

!! !!!!!!COMING SOON !!!!!!!!!!!

Lil Sour Diesel 2 lowrider bike!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2009, 08:04 PM~15905540
> *Tito this better for you
> 
> 
> ...


***** u crazy that bitch fugly 
as fuck!!!! she aint got no body figure


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung+Dec 7 2009, 08:23 PM~15905852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf im no child predator she looks 12


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 10:52 AM~15910634
> *right?  like wat the fuk man...lol
> wtf im no child predator she looks 12
> *


She look like she 18-20


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Dec 7 2009, 11:39 AM~15898609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S FOR SALE U INTRESTED ?????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 8 2009, 11:47 AM~15910994
> *IT'S FOR SALE U INTRESTED ?????
> *


for parts...


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2009, 07:37 PM~15905171
> *Big LA....Look what I just came across :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holly hell im in love that bitch wub be on bedrest for six months :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 8 2009, 08:32 AM~15910868
> *She look like she 18-20
> *


:roflmao: 
no she dont


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Dec 3 2009, 12:40 PM~15859709
> *wow i havent really missed shit on here lol.. they werent lying when they said lay it low was w.e lol.. anywho :wave:
> *


WOW DIS GIRL STILL EXISTS...I THOUGHT U WERE KillinG urselF cuz Ur boyfriend Likes me...Pffffft!!! lmaoooo!!! i Tol ur stUpid ass I was Gonna embarrAss dha Fuk oUtta ur ass!! And IM keepIng mY mUfuKn word...Do me a fAvor and Go 2 dha next hangOut plz....Do us all a favor...cuz I goT a cRowd oF ppl dhat Are dyiiiiNg 2 c me mOp u all Over carol marT!! stOp askIng ppL abOut me Daww...Stop TalKn shIt abOUt me...And @ leeeeast If u AAARE gna do IT!! Be abOut IT dnT tal;K aboUT it!!! saY it 2 mY face doeeee!! noT on mYspacE hoeeee!! U wanna Put statUs coMments abOut me...I gotchU litto MommUH u aiNt goT shiT on me!!! UglY ass hOE!!! Ill wriTe my cOmments abOut u with ur name on iT!! and Ill stIIIIIIl stOMp On yO face!!! Cuz HonestLy U needa do SumthiNg wit iT u looK Like shIT... U dress LIke shiT!!! Ur car Is UglYYYY ass Fuk anD nobody Wants dhat Shit N deyRe caR Club so Stop askIng ppL if U can Join!!! lmfaoooooooooo!!! cuz god daaaaaam que pEnaaaaaaa!!! PreoCupate pOr tu Hijo Y no Por la Proxima Pinga que te vas a mEter en el culo o la boca!!! & plZ stOoooooop DefenDing 305 toYs so muCh...Den u Dick Pull str8 pIMpin...whEre dey Do dhat @ doeeee!!! lmaoooo,,,, LookN like a daaaam DicK pullER aaaaaaand Dem NiggUhz doNt even Like u!!! Lmaaooooo!! TellN em ErrYthiNg str8 PimpIn do...Ol narC ass HOE!!! LookN like a daaam SniTch!!! LooKn like u BouT 2 gO snItch rrrryyyyt Now... 2 a Buncha PPl tHat tHink nUthiNg of ur 2 cenTs Or give a fuK aboUt u!!! so Plz No me hagas Reir... GET A FUCKN LIFE!!! U AINT in neiTher oNe of dha car Clubs...Nor do Either oNe of em Like u....nEither oNe of tHe presiDent's Of dha Car clUB Give a Fuk whaT u gOtta saY!!! so Stop calLIng snOOpy tellIng hiM richard's In str8 pimPin cuz if he was or wasnT----> iT aiNtchur busiNess eiTher way!!! u dnt fuK neither one of em... daaaaam jUst Mind uR busiNess and Ull be alRyt!!! Get a fucxkIng Job for a change!!! stOp askIng ppL whY i dnt talK 2 u!! and stOp wonderiNg whY ppl doNt like u!!! look In dha mIrroR!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

shEs mad cuz Dha love of her Life brIan Likes me...And she thIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIInks i Like hIM!!! roflmfaooooooooooo!!! eeEY Dhat fuKn mOngo ass ****** daww!! be 4reaLLL!! Dhat ****** broKe up wiTh her 1 day Then starteD sendiNg me texTs talKn bouT i Liked u siNce day 1.. PfffffT!! sending me messages on myspace talkn bout gimme ur number...four of them tooo...lol....****** tell uR man 2 get off me...TalkN boUT Lemme Take u OuT 2 diNner!! Whaaaaa!! where dha Fuk dey Do dhat @..dam I aint knw i haD it Like dhat!!!! lol... whaaaaaa???!!!! so Den shE callS me crYin afTer she i tried her...KnowiNG I aint her Homegirl Talkn boUt....Rebecca(boo-hoo-cryyying her eyes out) if brian asK u for Ur nuMber caN u nOt giVe it 2 hIM!! lmAoooo!! hahaha!! bItch I diDnt gIve em My numBer & he stiiiiiiiiiiLL tooK It 4m Ur PhoNE!! lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Den u wannA pUts statUs coMments Bout Me LYk Umma stAY quiet! uMMM naw LittoH mommUh! Dat doesNt fLy w/me! uMma pUt u oN blAst errYday On my shIt w/uR namE oN it.....so u caN KiLL herSeLF! & den When I Seeee U....Or mY spIes caaaaaaLL me 2 teL me whEre Dha fuK u arE, cuz u KnOOOOOOw hOw i do IT!!! UmMa bEat Dha Fuk oUtta U--->WHEREVA iT is Pa quE la pRoxiMA Vez u decIdes 2 taLk bOut Me u'LL ThnK twice & 3 tymz bOut iT!Ol scarY ass hoE!u waNNA talK bOut errYbody's Life & when Sum1 saYs da TruTh bOut ur PATHETIC ass Life u wannA crY! & act Like U ainT do NuttIN!!! 

u Gon c HOW IIIII DEAL SHIT TALKN hOez Lyk U!!! Yaaa Dig?? Yaaaa HearD!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

U soooooo woRried abOut whO dha fuK is talKn 2 ur UglY ass BoyfrienD & whO fuckiNg dhat ****** Por GustO!u been Una Tarrua since day 1..Been caUght dat ***** PlenTy tYmz & stIll w/em..sO Idk y u lOOkn 4 xcuses den! Wrry Bout ur shOrty! da Poor kID dnt even got anY dam tOys or cloThes..StiLL wearIn clOthes 4m 2yrs ago..Got em Lookn lYk a fishErman erryWhere he goes!!wut a fuKn moTher u arE! Ur chIld is suPPosed 2 cuM first Not suM ****** u Piece Of shIT!! learNNNNNNNNN!!! u shOuld be ashamEd of urseLF!!! i feel Bad for dhat Litto ******..He aiNt goN like uR ass When He gets Older....Always scrEaming at dhat poor baby!!! & callIng hIm fuckN names!!! who dha fuk duz dhat!!! a piece of shit mother=Mz. Lady Desires.... whY do u call urself dhat...who desires u!!!

u LooooooooK liKe ms. UnlaDylIke


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

a bUm Sin TrabajO! W/dhat Raggedy Ass UGLY FUKN cAr Dat NoboDY WanTs n Dey're CAR CLUB! Pffft! Lmaoo!y siN chapA..wha u needa do is sell dem fukn ugly ass rusty wires for 100 bux & da car for 200 2 least Get ur sOn suM cloThes& do suMthing wiTh urself!!! How canu Live dat NastY lifestYle..SiempRe bestIda coMo una Pordiosera..NevR w/ur Kid..alWays taLKN shIt boUt ur man & if theres 10 guys aroUnD hiM dat u fukd oR fuKd u BettER Than he did...& whO made Ur pUssy bleed & whOs diCk Is BiG... Eeeeew... TrashY ass Hoe! u shOuld be ashAmed oF HerselF!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dem beka that aint right.. if u got beef wit her kool.. but leave her kid out of it. that lil ***** no tiene fault for any of it!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 12:45 PM~15913171
> *dem beka that aint right.. if u got beef wit her kool.. but leave her kid out of it. that lil ***** no tiene fault for any of it!
> *


****** i Aint sayIng shIt abOut her KId.... Dhat LittoH ****** cuTe & raaaw!!! sheeees dha GarbaGe mOM.... lmfaooooooooo!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 12:46 PM~15913180
> ******* i Aint sayIng shIt abOut her KId.... Dhat LittoH ****** cuTe & raaaw!!! sheeees dha GarbaGe mOM.... lmfaooooooooo!!!
> *


lol de pinga miami fest is on blast :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Yuuuuh...lol... u KnoooooW Umma havE dis Bitch JumpIn in a mInuTE!!! lmaaaaaaaaoooo!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

que mala! lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 12:53 PM~15913249
> *que mala! lol
> *


lmaooo!! no se dice mala se dice maldita!!! lol..


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Lmao tremenda novela


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15913259
> *lmaooo!! no se dice mala se dice maldita!!! lol..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 12:52 PM~15913240
> *Yuuuuh...lol... u KnoooooW Umma havE dis Bitch JumpIn in a mInuTE!!! lmaaaaaaaaoooo!!!
> *


lmfaoooooooooooooo for real this shit has been dead as fuck n now everybody is on this shit to see u putting michelle out there!!! de pinga fuck it she wants to talk shit suffer the consequences!!!!!! fuck that!!!!!!!!!! she got burned on myspace n lay it low!!!!!! damn girl wat else miami herald:burn:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

noticiero 23..lol


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 12:38 PM~15913108
> *a bUm Sin TrabajO! W/dhat Raggedy Ass UGLY FUKN cAr Dat NoboDY WanTs n Dey're CAR CLUB! Pffft! Lmaoo!y siN chapA..wha u needa do is sell dem fukn ugly ass rusty wires for 100 bux & da car for 200 2 least Get ur sOn suM cloThes& do suMthing wiTh urself!!! How canu Live dat NastY lifestYle..SiempRe bestIda coMo una Pordiosera..NevR w/ur Kid..alWays taLKN shIt boUt ur man & if theres 10 guys aroUnD hiM dat u fukd oR fuKd u BettER Than he did...& whO made Ur pUssy bleed & whOs diCk Is BiG...  Eeeeew...  TrashY ass Hoe! u shOuld be ashAmed oF HerselF!
> *


la pobre man now she is gonna go sell her car cuz of u!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Lmfao


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 8 2009, 01:00 PM~15913310
> *la pobre man now she is gonna go sell her car cuz of u!!!!
> *


wow!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 8 2009, 01:00 PM~15913310
> *la pobre man now she is gonna go sell her car cuz of u!!!!
> *


Mija eso No sirveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Dhat shIt a lO mejor Ni da cranKE!!! pfffffft!! lmao!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 01:06 PM~15913391
> *Mija eso No sirveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Dhat shIt a lO mejor Ni da cranKE!!! pfffffft!! lmao!!
> *


hey its still a chevy.... lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 01:06 PM~15913401
> *hey its still a chevy.... lol
> *


lmaaaaaaaaaoooo!!! It doNt even Got dha ChevY siGn eiTher!!! lol 

Its got a lEmon as aN embLem!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 01:07 PM~15913414
> *Its got a lEmon as aN embLem!!!
> *


dats fuked up!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 01:07 PM~15913414
> *lmaaaaaaaaaoooo!!! It doNt even Got dha ChevY siGn eiTher!!! lol
> 
> Its got a lEmon as aN embLem!!!
> *


lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooo hey man i have a raw ass suburban but that cavalier is a disgrace to chevys out there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 01:08 PM~15913430
> *dats fuked up!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where dey do dhaaaat @ 

Look @ mZ. UnladYlikes NightmaRe...

dha lemoN mobile...

C.C shE's In= dha OnlY one dhaT wiL let Her Join --->LemOn C.C


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15913453
> *where dey do dhaaaat @
> 
> Look @ mZ. UnladYlikes NightmaRe...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 01:11 PM~15913461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo rofffffffffllllllllll
omg thats some funny ass shit!!!! dale ima go do my nails keep me posted!!!! love ya n let the shit talking begin!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 8 2009, 01:13 PM~15913489
> *lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo rofffffffffllllllllll
> omg thats some funny ass shit!!!! dale ima go do my nails keep me posted!!!! love ya n let the shit talking begin!!!!
> *


de pinga dale!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 12:38 PM~15913108
> *a bUm Sin TrabajO! W/dhat Raggedy Ass UGLY FUKN cAr Dat NoboDY WanTs n Dey're CAR CLUB! Pffft! Lmaoo!y siN chapA..wha u needa do is sell dem fukn ugly ass rusty wires for 100 bux & da car for 200 2 least Get ur sOn suM cloThes& do suMthing wiTh urself!!! How canu Live dat NastY lifestYle..SiempRe bestIda coMo una Pordiosera..NevR w/ur Kid..alWays taLKN shIt boUt ur man & if theres 10 guys aroUnD hiM dat u fukd oR fuKd u BettER Than he did...& whO made Ur pUssy bleed & whOs diCk Is BiG...  Eeeeew...  TrashY ass Hoe! u shOuld be ashAmed oF HerselF!
> *


Pero que es lo que pasa aqui!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmfaoooooooooooooooo !!!!!! U off the chain rebeka!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

god dam i got a phone call bout dis shit wats going on?


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow world war 3 .


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Torta you fucking cock munching bitch


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 8 2009, 04:30 PM~15913636
> *Wow world war 3 .
> *


i see dat shit


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

LmAoooo!!! :0 :0 :0 I cRaCk mYseLf ^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Awwww lord monte 24 is in da his house


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 8 2009, 01:39 PM~15913714
> *Awwww lord monte 24 is in da his house
> *


YeeeeI!!!! Holla If u Hear me..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up. Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh nanana


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 8 2009, 02:41 PM~15913738
> *Wuz up.  Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh nanana
> *


Lmfao


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 8 2009, 01:46 PM~15913774
> *Lmfao
> *


Lol. Wuz up


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 8 2009, 01:41 PM~15913738
> *Wuz up.  Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh nanana
> *


Make em saY uuuuuuuuGh!! Ugh!! na-na-na-naaaaaa!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Str8PiMpInReBeka, monte24, Tru2DaGame, chanty917, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, REST IN PEACE c.c, impalamike63, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, cyclopes98
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 01:50 PM~15913797
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, monte24, Tru2DaGame, chanty917, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, REST IN PEACE c.c, impalamike63, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, cyclopes98
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


NoW u waVinG... lol... W.EEEEEE!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 04:50 PM~15913806
> *NoW u waVinG... lol... W.EEEEEE!!!
> *


wat u mean


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

Check Ur pM...I dnt thiNk u wanT me 2 wriTe heRe eithEr....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 01:50 PM~15913797
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka, monte24, Tru2DaGame, chanty917, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, REST IN PEACE c.c, impalamike63, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, cyclopes98
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Como tu esta amigo


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 8 2009, 02:47 PM~15913776
> *Lol. Wuz up
> *


Dammmm ***** can't even visit no more .


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

lalo22 :wave:
STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:
EXOTIC TATTOOS :wave:
caprice ridah :wave:
REST IN PEACE c.c :wave:
impalamike63 :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 8 2009, 01:54 PM~15913834
> *Dammmm ***** can't even visit no more .
> *


I kno ive been lozt


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 01:55 PM~15913845
> *lalo22 :wave:
> STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:
> EXOTIC TATTOOS :wave:
> ...


  :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

we waiting for micheLLe to Log oN....
Tu ru ru ru!! tu ru ru ru!!! tururururuuuuuu-tururururu!! nUttIn... 

oH es que shE ainT got No coMp... and No foNe!! lmaoooo!! bRooooKe ass Hoe!!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 7 2009, 10:13 PM~15905673
> *Thanks homie ur shit looking sick and mad props for all who one in the show da big M doing there thing And that's wats up :biggrin:
> *


Back that up Homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

!!!!!!!COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lil Sour Diesel 2 Lowrider bike  

Sneak Peak LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 02:08 PM~15913979
> *we waiting for micheLLe to Log oN....
> Tu ru ru ru!! tu ru ru ru!!! tururururuuuuuu-tururururu!! nUttIn...
> 
> ...


dam in my hood, those are some fighting words rite there!!!! Lmao :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *ninty6 lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR,* ripsta85, lo lo


:nicoderm:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 8 2009, 02:29 PM~15914201
> *dam in my hood, those are some fighting words rite there!!!! Lmao :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Im tryNa teLL her!!! Bt she Aint bOut dhat life!!! shE's More Pie dhaN ENTENMANN'S!! afTer I caLLed her aNd tried Her!! & toL her 2 mEet Me In dha CarOl maRt oN suNday she dnT wanna Go 2 dha HangOUts cuz She saiD its too mUch Drama!! despUes de DramatIca es anGeLita!!! ConYoooooo!!! 

nOOOOOOOw she wanNA be a Good Girl @ hOme... lol... AftEr she Buried HerselF n dha Grave she wannA cuM ouT!! & lasT i HearD DeaD PPl doNt walK ouTta TomBS CumRag!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 8 2009, 03:47 PM~15914421
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ninty6 lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR, ripsta85, lo lo
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 8 2009, 03:20 PM~15914109
> *!!!!!!!COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lil Sour Diesel 2 Lowrider bike
> ...


need any custom parts let me know i have some engraved stuff for sale too


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 8 2009, 05:49 PM~15914441
> *
> *


whut it dew nephew


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 8 2009, 02:47 PM~15914421
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ninty6 lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR, ripsta85, lo lo
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 02:48 PM~15914433
> *Im tryNa teLL her!!! Bt she Aint bOut dhat life!!! shE's More Pie dhaN ENTENMANN'S!!  afTer I caLLed her aNd tried Her!! & toL her 2 mEet Me In dha CarOl maRt oN suNday she dnT wanna Go 2 dha HangOUts cuz She saiD its too mUch Drama!! despUes de DramatIca es anGeLita!!! ConYoooooo!!!
> 
> nOOOOOOOw she wanNA be a Good Girl @ hOme... lol... AftEr she Buried HerselF n dha Grave she wannA cuM ouT!! & lasT i HearD DeaD PPl doNt walK ouTta TomBS CumRag!!
> *


oye pero tu estas muy violenta!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 8 2009, 03:54 PM~15914485
> *whut it dew nephew
> 
> 
> *


que vuelta :cheesy:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 8 2009, 03:29 PM~15914819
> *oye pero tu estas muy violenta!!!   :cheesy:
> *


in these situations u have to be violent lmfaooooooooooo oye becky its been four hours n still no sign of her!!!!! de pinga girl this shit was the top topic on lay it low today!!! lmfaoooo i was doing my nails n jr was like lets get on lay it low i wanna see el chisme n try her lmfaooooo de pinga even a 5 year old wants to try her........ ohh god she doesnt kno what she created....


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY December 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL....

ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Dec 8 2009, 05:12 PM~15916014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we will be there!!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 01:55 PM~15913845
> *lalo22 :wave:
> STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:
> EXOTIC TATTOOS :wave:
> ...


a lil late but :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Dec 8 2009, 05:26 PM~15916202
> *a lil late but  :wave:  :wave:
> *


its ok ***** better late then never


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2009, 07:37 PM~15905171
> *Big LA....Look what I just came across :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: poor 64


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

oye SWITCHITTER tu eres tremendo comepinga pedaso de mierda :biggrin: 


VIVA








sal del close *******....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 05:29 PM~15916252
> *its ok ***** better late then never
> *


thats true :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 8 2009, 05:32 PM~15916281
> *oye SWITCHITTER tu eres tremendo comepinga pedaso de mierda :biggrin:
> VIVA
> 
> ...


tu eres el *******!!... that dont wanna ride wit your boy on wendsdays to PT'S for $1 dollar beers....SELLOUT!...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 8 2009, 08:38 PM~15916383
> *tu eres el *******!!... that dont wanna ride wit your boy on wendsdays to PT'S for $1 dollar beers....SELLOUT!...lol... :biggrin:
> *


first of all does ur wife lets go out and second of all u treating mariconson..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 8 2009, 05:43 PM~15916451
> *first of all does ur wife lets go out and second of all u treating mariconson..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol...***** my WIFE gives me the $$$ TO GO to the strip club! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..... And of course I'am treating whiteboy!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Jose this is the way u WORKING out :biggrin: 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 12:35 PM~15913073
> *U soooooo woRried abOut whO dha fuK is talKn 2 ur UglY ass BoyfrienD & whO fuckiNg dhat ****** Por GustO!u been Una Tarrua since day 1..Been caUght dat ***** PlenTy tYmz & stIll w/em..sO Idk y u lOOkn 4 xcuses den! Wrry Bout ur shOrty! da Poor kID dnt even got anY dam tOys or cloThes..StiLL wearIn clOthes 4m 2yrs ago..Got em Lookn lYk a fishErman erryWhere he goes!!wut a fuKn moTher u arE! Ur chIld is suPPosed 2 cuM first Not suM ****** u Piece Of shIT!! learNNNNNNNNN!!! u shOuld be ashamEd of urseLF!!! i feel Bad for dhat Litto ******..He aiNt goN like uR ass When He gets Older....Always scrEaming at dhat poor baby!!! & callIng hIm fuckN names!!! who dha fuk duz dhat!!! a piece of shit mother=Mz. Lady Desires.... whY do u call urself dhat...who desires u!!!
> 
> u LooooooooK liKe ms. UnlaDylIke
> *



AMEEEEENNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! preach oooonnnn


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 12:38 PM~15913108
> *a bUm Sin TrabajO! W/dhat Raggedy Ass UGLY FUKN cAr Dat NoboDY WanTs n Dey're CAR CLUB! Pffft! Lmaoo!y siN chapA..wha u needa do is sell dem fukn ugly ass rusty wires for 100 bux & da car for 200 2 least Get ur sOn suM cloThes& do suMthing wiTh urself!!! How canu Live dat NastY lifestYle..SiempRe bestIda coMo una Pordiosera..NevR w/ur Kid..alWays taLKN shIt boUt ur man & if theres 10 guys aroUnD hiM dat u fukd oR fuKd u BettER Than he did...& whO made Ur pUssy bleed & whOs diCk Is BiG...  Eeeeew...  TrashY ass Hoe! u shOuld be ashAmed oF HerselF!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 03:55 PM~15913845
> *lalo22 :wave:
> STRAIGHT PIMPIN :wave:
> EXOTIC TATTOOS :wave:
> ...


 :wave:
lol im late to


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY December 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL....

ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *MR.GRUMPY*, IN YA MOUF, carsavvy305, *tru6lu305, Tru2DaGame
*
:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MISTER ED :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Dec 8 2009, 08:46 PM~15916491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS GOOD :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 8 2009, 07:23 PM~15917791
> *THATS FUCKED UP FUNNY AS HELL BUT FUCKED UP
> WHATS GOOD  :wave:
> *


wat up *****..


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 09:56 PM~15917440
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, MR.GRUMPY, IN YA MOUF, carsavvy305, tru6lu305, Tru2DaGame
> 
> ...


Wats good homie


----------



## myridhops (Jul 18, 2003)

For sale TWO DOOR Big Body $13,500 or best offer
Near Detroit,MI More info under classifieds


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 07:28 PM~15917855
> *Wats good homie
> *


shit man homie working on the ride...getting it ready


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ROLLIN TITO*, MR.GRUMPY, MISTER ED, hoppin92

:wave: :wave: :wave: que bola


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 8 2009, 07:39 PM~15917978
> *ROLLIN TITO, MR.GRUMPY, MISTER ED, hoppin92
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: que bola
> *


que bola asere!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 10:37 PM~15917960
> *shit man homie working on the ride...getting it ready
> *


I feel u homie im just waiting for jan 3 already n tampa


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15918002
> *que bola asere!
> *



here bro chillin


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yea na i feel you i might jus wait to hop too..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 8 2009, 07:41 PM~15918011
> *here bro chillin
> *


true!!! wen we getting the lac going?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2009, 08:31 PM~15916276
> *:tears: poor 64
> *


 :roflmao: What up jayson


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Dec 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15917268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt !


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Wassup CADILLAC D btw I was working :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Come on someone has to be Interested It has to go Asap
Spread the word 1st 5,500 takes it now.

786-553-3967


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 8 2009, 10:32 PM~15918644
> *Wassup CADILLAC D btw I was working  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: WUZUP *****


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

What's da status ma ninjaz!?!?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Dec 8 2009, 10:47 PM~15918910
> *What's da status ma ninjaz!?!?
> *



:biggrin: MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CADILLAC D, henry97linc, P78dayz


MAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NIJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


PRIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

a lil up date on the honda or may i say the frogy on 13'7 :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by myridhops_@Dec 8 2009, 07:34 PM~15917936
> *For sale TWO DOOR Big Body  $13,500 or best offer
> Near Detroit,MI  More info under classifieds
> 
> ...


that bitch is nice az fuck :0


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15913453
> *where dey do dhaaaat @
> 
> Look @ mZ. UnladYlikes NightmaRe...
> ...


danm i would hate to be your enemy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m43LhwP4yoA :biggrin: 















:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 9 2009, 01:27 AM~15920441
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m43LhwP4yoA  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



lol.
I was going to download it and put it on my iPhone to put it on the radio at work on thursday....lol


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 8 2009, 02:47 PM~15914421
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ninty6 lincoln, COUPE DE BEAR, ripsta85, lo lo
> :nicoderm:
> *


What up home boy


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm going to pull out my nine milli!
and put the hollow points in your belly!
have your guts hanging out looking like spaghetti!
if my gun jams then i'll use my machete!
cut you into pieces leave you like confetti!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 9 2009, 01:58 AM~15920847
> *lol.
> I was going to download it and put it on my iPhone to put it on the radio at work on thursday....lol
> *




hell yeah i'll jam to that lol 


:roflmao: :roflmao: 



de pinga i hope the hook test is fast...... i wanna go see what rims this guy has, cuz sumtimes he runs out last time i was there he had about 12 left but that was new style i didnt like i hope he got sum good ones in ....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

morning ya'll!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 9 2009, 10:40 AM~15922891
> *morning ya'll!
> *


que bolon acere


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 3 2009, 09:54 AM~15856594
> *pioneer indash for sale pm me
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

wus crackin mia


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Dec 8 2009, 09:28 PM~15919542
> *danm i would hate to be your enemy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


LMAOOOO!!! Fooooh-reeeal~~~> lol...Naw bUT U GOOD DOEE!!! lol...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 9 2009, 08:20 AM~15922375
> *hell yeah i'll jam to that  lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> de pinga i hope the hook test is fast...... i wanna go see what rims this guy has, cuz sumtimes he runs out last time i was there he had about 12 left but that was new style i didnt like i hope he got sum good ones in ....
> *



Hit me up when you're going to go.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 8 2009, 11:03 PM~15920920
> *I'm going to pull out my nine milli!
> and put the hollow points in your belly!
> have your guts hanging out looking like spaghetti!
> ...



daaaaM!! das How u Feel?? lol...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 11:46 AM~15923369
> *daaaaM!! das How u Feel?? lol...
> *


Those are the wise wise words spoken by mister "serio" himself. lol :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 9 2009, 07:41 AM~15922899
> *que bolon acere
> *


wats good *****?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 09:41 AM~15923338
> *LMAOOOO!!! Fooooh-reeeal~~~> lol...Naw bUT U GOOD DOEE!!! lol...
> *


wow you been missing :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, MR.GRUMPY, *BIG L.A*

:wave: WUZUP HOMIE


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

What a boring and draggin ass day........


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 9 2009, 10:42 AM~15924638
> *What a boring and draggin ass day........
> *


u aint lying bro


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 9 2009, 10:42 AM~15924638
> *What a boring and draggin ass day........
> *


Coño. Consorte


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 9 2009, 10:34 AM~15924540
> *wow you been missing :uh:
> *


AHHHH-HAAAAAAAAAAA!!! LOL... buT Im BACK!!! WE LIIIIIVE IN dIS bITCH!!! 

MMMMMMMM.... TIL i gET A BoYFRIEND AGAin AND HE TELLS ME 2 GET oFF DIS sHITTTT!!! LOL... SOOOOO HOOOOOOW HAVe U bEEN??


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 11:11 AM~15924903
> *AHHHH-HAAAAAAAAAAA!!! LOL... buT Im BACK!!! WE LIIIIIVE IN dIS bITCH!!!
> 
> MMMMMMMM.... TIL i gET A BoYFRIEND AGAin AND HE TELLS ME 2 GET oFF DIS sHITTTT!!! LOL... SOOOOO HOOOOOOW HAVe U bEEN??
> *


WuZ iT dO cUz .gov


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 9 2009, 12:12 PM~15923610
> *wats good *****?
> *


chilling dawg tryin to get my brothers cut out before he gets his new job in two weeks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 12:11 PM~15924903
> *AHHHH-HAAAAAAAAAAA!!! LOL... buT Im BACK!!! WE LIIIIIVE IN dIS bITCH!!!
> 
> MMMMMMMM.... TIL i gET A BoYFRIEND AGAin AND HE TELLS ME 2 GET oFF DIS sHITTTT!!! LOL... SOOOOO HOOOOOOW HAVe U bEEN??
> *


wow you are a hot chick your boyfriend is a lucky man


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

22 inch stangers for a g-body fitment 2500.obo 786-380-6468
fronts








rear


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i need alternator bracket and driver side light bezel any one ??


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 9 2009, 12:23 PM~15925061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up so i can give you the price 786-380-6468


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 8 2009, 05:38 PM~15916383
> *tu eres el *******!!... that dont wanna ride wit your boy on wendsdays to PT'S for $1 dollar beers....SELLOUT!...lol... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 9 2009, 11:15 AM~15924953
> *WuZ iT dO  cUz .gov
> *


WUUUUtS GOOD.... tE VAS pA LoS RANCHoS Hoy??? iNVItA A tU AMiGA 
MS. LADY wE-DNt-DESIre... TELL HER I WANNa SAY sORRy 2 HER!!! PFFFFFFFFFT!! LMAOOOO!! HA...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 9 2009, 11:20 AM~15925025
> *wow you are a hot chick your boyfriend is a lucky man
> *


yEAAA hE WaaaaaaaS... LOL...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

TricK or Treat... HaLLoween.... Lol


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15925825
> *TricK or Treat... HaLLoween.... Lol
> *


wuz up Mami... Get at me u lookin good


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY December 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL....

ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Headers for sale was going to use them on my motor but going with chrome headers instead. These are ceramic coated. $60 obo 3055822786


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE CADILLAC KNOCK OFF WHEEL CHIPS $100 PM ME*


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

RT WHEELS $200..PM ME FOR CONTACT INFO..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 11:30 AM~15925143
> *WUUUUtS GOOD.... tE VAS pA LoS RANCHoS Hoy??? iNVItA A tU AMiGA
> MS. LADY wE-DNt-DESIre... TELL HER I WANNa SAY sORRy 2 HER!!! PFFFFFFFFFT!! LMAOOOO!! HA...
> *


oye you going tonite?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 9 2009, 01:36 PM~15926337
> *oye you going tonite?
> *


YeeeZZiR!!! uuuuu??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 9 2009, 11:16 AM~15924968
> *chilling dawg tryin to get my brothers cut out before he gets his new job in two weeks
> *


true!! you coming out tonite with the roadmaster??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 01:37 PM~15926344
> *YeeeZZiR!!! uuuuu??
> *


yes ma'am keep an eye out for the regal.. it will be there


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

oYE QUE LA veRGA?? qUE LA vERGA cONTIgOOOOOO??? LOL...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

oye who else is coming out tonite?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15925825
> *TricK or Treat... HaLLoween.... Lol
> *


What's up friend?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2009, 02:04 PM~15926634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rollin will be attending!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 9 2009, 02:09 PM~15926707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, ROLLIN LUXURY, *MR.GRUMPY, * :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 9 2009, 02:09 PM~15926707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats to funny


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 9 2009, 02:14 PM~15926768
> *Dats to funny
> *


oyeee mii friend!!!! how r u?? u going to los ranchos today???? if u do go call me!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 9 2009, 02:18 PM~15926819
> *oyeee mii friend!!!! how r u?? u going to los ranchos today???? if u do go call me!!!!
> *


Yes sirrrrr i mean mamm


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15926870
> *Yes sirrrrr i mean mamm
> *


 :roflmao: que singao lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 9 2009, 02:09 PM~15926706
> *What's up friend?
> *


HooooooooooooW U dOOOin?? U GOiN 2DAY 2 DHA hANGout??!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 9 2009, 02:09 PM~15926707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 02:29 PM~15926927
> *lMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


Se ve que ur singleeeeeee. Ur on every day. Lol .com .org .gov .net


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 9 2009, 02:32 PM~15926979
> *Se ve que ur singleeeeeee.    Ur on every day.  Lol .com .org .gov .net
> *


FOOOREAl... mY BOOOOO lEFT ME!! LOL... PERO bUENOOOO!!! ASI pASAN lAS COsAS mIJOOO!! IT HApPENS 2 DHA bEST oF US...


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15926870
> *Yes sirrrrr i mean mamm
> *


im bringing the donk out 2nite!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i guess noone else is going cuz noone else responded  lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 9 2009, 02:54 PM~15927247
> *im bringing the donk out 2nite!!!!
> *


awww shit!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 9 2009, 02:54 PM~15927247
> *im bringing the donk out 2nite!!!!
> *


Coño. Se va a caer una estrella. Dats like me takein out da monte


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ranchos hangout bound 2nite


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 9 2009, 03:04 PM~15927369
> *ranchos hangout bound 2nite
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 9 2009, 02:57 PM~15927296
> *Coño. Se va a caer una estrella.  Dats like me takein out da monte
> *


U bringin it out?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 9 2009, 11:24 AM~15923197
> *wus crackin mia
> *


what it dew whiteboy


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 9 2009, 05:28 PM~15926919
> *HooooooooooooW U dOOOin?? U GOiN 2DAY 2 DHA hANGout??!
> *



pft. Fuck a hangout. 
I don't got time for that bullshit....lol


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15926870
> *Yes sirrrrr i mean mamm
> *


dale oreeeeeeeeeeeejonnnnnn dont worry i got u tonight!!!!! lol love u too


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 9 2009, 02:54 PM~15927247
> *im bringing the donk out 2nite!!!!
> *


about time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont worry ur gonna have a bunch of cheerleaders there!!!! lmfaoooo


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

I'll be out there


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

still looking for sum 22.5 floaters


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 9 2009, 09:32 PM~15929729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 9 2009, 09:34 PM~15929749
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

got the call tonight its on im movein bac to cali next week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

Y DID THEY MOVE MIAMI FEST??/


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 6 2009, 03:19 PM~15888517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOK HARD AS FCK....I ALWAYS SAID IT WOULD LOOK GOOD ON REV...THOSE STD'S WERENT DOIN THAT TRUCK ANY GOOD


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Dec 9 2009, 09:09 PM~15931944
> *THAT SHIT LOOK HARD AS FCK....I ALWAYS SAID IT WOULD LOOK GOOD ON REV...THOSE STD'S WERENT DOIN THAT TRUCK ANY GOOD
> *


i strongly agree...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 9 2009, 10:23 PM~15930419
> *got the call tonight its on im movein bac to cali next week  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 9 2009, 08:23 PM~15930419
> *got the call tonight its on im movein bac to cali next week  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wish you luck homie have fun back in cali ?  "viejitos worldwide"


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 9 2009, 07:40 PM~15929831
> *
> *


tight work homie  that blue is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 9 2009, 06:32 PM~15929729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if only that would fit my regal.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

and a nice time tonight...better turn out than last time.. big thanks for rancho grande for having us there.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

A lil something new on the car :biggrin: done by reed 
































[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> A lil something new on the car :biggrin: done by reed


[/quote]


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 9 2009, 09:35 PM~15932314
> *wish you luck homie have fun back in cali ?  "viejitos worldwide"
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Dec 9 2009, 09:09 PM~15931944
> *THAT SHIT LOOK HARD AS FCK....I ALWAYS SAID IT WOULD LOOK GOOD ON REV...THOSE STD'S WERENT DOIN THAT TRUCK ANY GOOD
> *


Thanx. Its in the right hands now. Next juice


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, DOUBLE-O, *Str8PiMpInReBeka
*
:wave: sellout! lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 08:55 AM~15935773
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, DOUBLE-O, Str8PiMpInReBeka
> 
> ...


DAAAAAM....I wAS WAItInG 4 SUm1 2 tELL mE DHAt 2DAy!! LMFAOOOO!!! i HEARD iT WAS WAAAk DOEE... LOL.. SO i DIDNt MISS OuT On SHiT...LOL.... WHATs UUUUR oPINiON OF ITTTTT???


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 9 2009, 06:32 PM~15929729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cONyOOOOOO dHAT sHIt LOOkN 2 RYYYt!! tALk ABoUT A pERFECTiONIST!! DAM DAAAAS TALENT!!! ---> TYT WORK!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 09:01 AM~15935811
> *DAAAAAM....I wAS WAItInG 4 SUm1 2 tELL mE DHAt 2DAy!! LMFAOOOO!!! i HEARD iT WAS WAAAk DOEE... LOL.. SO i DIDNt MISS OuT On SHiT...LOL.... WHATs UUUUR oPINiON OF ITTTTT???
> *


it was straight ****** get there then leave 10 minutes later.. u got to understand its a new spot and not everyone knows about it. then they go to the races where its a heat up.. i dont understand why?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *CADILLAC D*, M.C., *RoLLiN ShReK
*

whats good homies!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 09:10 AM~15935881
> *it was straight ****** get there then leave 10 minutes later.. u got to understand its a new spot and not everyone knows about it. then they go to the races where its a heat up.. i dont understand why?
> *


X2 ****** are just missing out on trying to get peeps togather to chill and have fun but the way i see it is fuck who gos gos and thats that but i guess that shows us few lil ryders whos trying to do are best to bring peeps together who are ride or die *****'s but i know at times peeps got things to do or dont stay close by that wish they can go but cant cuz of thr drive and that understandable but my 2cents are we need to get are shit to rite to make this game last


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 09:28 AM~15936013
> *X2 ****** are just missing out on trying to get peeps togather to chill and have fun but the way i see it is fuck who gos gos and thats that but i guess that shows us few lil ryders whos trying to do are best to bring peeps together who are ride or die *****'s but i know at times peeps got things to do or dont stay close by that wish they can go but cant cuz of thr drive and that understandable but my 2cents are we need to get are shit to rite to make this game last
> *


amen brother


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I like hangouts when der of of mainstreets. Like when they wer on bird road and the starbucks. And carolmart.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 09:35 AM~15936046
> *I like hangouts when der of of mainstreets. Like when they wer on bird road and the starbucks.  And carolmart.
> *


they are good too but remember that the pigs fuck with us on those mainstreet hangouts and most of us are taking refuge in secluded places to still be able to chill and not be running away from the crackers!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 09:35 AM~15936046
> *I like hangouts when der of of mainstreets. Like when they wer on bird road and the starbucks.  And carolmart.
> *


my to cent about carolmar fuck that hong out who ever likes it thats all u but them *****'s dont know how to fuckin act im just waiting for a ****** car to get hit or lets see when some one gets hit with these fuck ***** thinking there in japon on the drift team god for bed some one gets hit or a child get hit like Q kids that nite some fuck ***** almost hit them *****'s ant going to learn intell some shit gos down all yall *****'s stay on that side of the hang if u want last week was my last week my to cent FUCK A ***** NAME CORALMART. dont take the wrong way monte i rather be chillin drinking a beer at a hong out and playing pool and chillin calm with my *****'s than and not haveing to worry about some fuck ass ***** hitting my shit


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 09:38 AM~15936067
> *they are good too but remember that the pigs fuck with us on those mainstreet hangouts and most of us are taking refuge in secluded places to still be able to chill and not be running away from the crackers!
> *


Those wer da dayz. To me. I like to show offfff da car i guesss dats y i like those hang outs. Da hang out fro yesturday has potential


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 09:43 AM~15936126
> *Those wer da dayz. To me. I like to show offfff da car  i guesss dats y i like those hang outs.  Da hang out fro yesturday has potential
> *


it dos but its up to peeps like us to make potential not just show up and ride we gotta call peeps up so they can go and put miami back in the map thats what i think


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 09:43 AM~15936126
> *Those wer da dayz. To me. I like to show offfff da car  i guesss dats y i like those hang outs.  Da hang out fro yesturday has potential
> *


ME TOOOOOOOOOOO..... I LOVE DHAT CARoLMART HANgOUT!!! DHAT SHIIIIIIIT LIIIIIIIIIIVE DOEE... WHAS BUDDY TALkN BOut!!! LOL... NAW BUT EVERYBODY GOT DEY DIFFERENT OPINIONS.... BT MEEE PERSONALLY DHAT hANGOUTS BETTER DAN ANY OF DHA ONES DHAT I BEEN TOOO... EXCEPT BAAAAAAAK IN DHA DAYS.. DHA BIRD RD HANGOUTS IN CHECKERS AND @ DHA DENNY'S WER DHA SHIT... NOW DEYRE AAAAAAAAAAAALL W.E..... WAK.COM


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Letssss. Seee how manny ppl. Go to the east coast ryder show


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 09:43 AM~15936126
> *Those wer da dayz. To me. I like to show offfff da car  i guesss dats y i like those hang outs.  Da hang out fro yesturday has potential
> *


i agree with you bird rd. 107 and the 8 st hialeah speed way those were awesome fucking times but that was then and this is now.them stupid ppl will never get wat we get out of hanging out.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15936207
> *Letssss.  Seee how manny ppl. Go to the east coast ryder show
> *


alex called me to see if i was going i think ima be able i got alout of shit to do that day so idk know yet lets see wuz up


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Illll. B out der next week


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 09:50 AM~15936196
> *ME TOOOOOOOOOOO..... I LOVE DHAT CARoLMART HANgOUT!!! DHAT SHIIIIIIIT LIIIIIIIIIIVE DOEE... WHAS BUDDY TALkN BOut!!! LOL... NAW BUT EVERYBODY GOT DEY DIFFERENT OPINIONS.... BT MEEE PERSONALLY DHAT hANGOUTS BETTER DAN ANY OF DHA ONES DHAT I BEEN TOOO... EXCEPT BAAAAAAAK IN DHA DAYS.. DHA BIRD RD HANGOUTS IN CHECKERS AND @ DHA DENNY'S WER DHA SHIT... NOW DEYRE AAAAAAAAAAAALL W.E..... WAK.COM
> *


no dout carol mart is live and jumping but like a.j sed that will be my last time i will be there Q's kids almost got hit few weeks ago. after that last week some dumb fuck almost hit my car with my daughter sleeping in the car.. fuck that that shit it never was that way back in the days!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 09:56 AM~15936255
> *alex called me to see if i  was going i think ima be able i got alout of shit to do that day so idk know yet lets see wuz up
> *


i will be there im trying to get alex to got and danny but you know how that is!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 09:56 AM~15936255
> *alex called me to see if i  was going i think ima be able i got alout of shit to do that day so idk know yet lets see wuz up
> *


Try to make it da year i went it wass goood


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15936207
> *Letssss.  Seee how manny ppl. Go to the east coast ryder show
> *


im theeeeeRE!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 09:59 AM~15936276
> *no dout carol mart is live and jumping but like a.j sed that will be my last time i will be there Q's kids almost got hit few weeks ago. after that last week some dumb fuck almost hit my car with my daughter sleeping in the car.. fuck that that shit it never was that way back in the days!
> *


daaaaaaaaaam Das waaaaK!!! das dha Only thiNg dhat Fuks it up doee!! oTher dhan Dhat....Dhat shIts gooD...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15925841
> *wuz up Mami... Get at me u lookin good
> *


Lmfaooo!! NerdY ass ******.. i dOOOOOnT thIIIIIInk so MR. FRIENDLY!! 

dis aiNt no daaaM Loooove ConnecTion hOmie!! u MighT wanNA JumP on MyspacE fo Dhat!!!

+ i Aint frIEndLy!!! & spEciaLLy Not wiT -----> LAAAAMES!!! haaaaaa!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 10:21 AM~15936418
> *Lmfaooo!! NerdY ass ******.. i dOOOOOnT thIIIIIInk so MR. FRIENDLY!!
> 
> dis aiNt no daaaM Loooove ConnecTion hOmie!!  u MighT wanNA JumP on MyspacE fo Dhat!!!
> ...


Lol. .com


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Id hate to be against hurrr


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ComO dice Lil wayNe!! Im ttoooooo Much for dezE ****** & 3 Much for Deze Hoez!!!

BtchUUUUUU mA daaaaaWg DoEE!!! LOL... XoXo... Pero WhOOOO duZ dhaT Doeeee??!! lol... nooo Y c te cuenTo... Lmaoooo!!! PPl NowadaYs i TeLL u... u ReaaaaLLy cAAAAAn ExpeCt aaaaaaanYthING!!! lol...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 12:32 PM~15936499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ComO dice Lil wayNe!! Im ttoooooo Much for dezE ****** & 3 Much for Deze Hoez!!!
> ...


ey look here I already told u that was not me. Now u want to take this to the next level aight. First off ur right ur too much for these ****** n hoes. Have u seen ur self? Both u weight for sure more then 200 pounds nasty as fuck. I'll hook u up with a discount at ballys I go there. Come correct u ghetto ass hoe


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 10 2009, 10:37 AM~15936541
> *ey look here I already told u that was not me. Now u want to take this to the next level aight. First off ur right ur too much for these ****** n hoes. Have u seen ur self? Both u weight for sure more then 200 pounds nasty as fuck. I'll hook u up with a discount at ballys I go there. Come correct u ghetto ass hoe
> *


yeaaaa dhat wasnT u...Lmfaoooo!!! u send me a PM reaaaal quik... first talkn bout lemme holla @ chu!!! then anOther oNE TalkN boUt let me bEat dhat!!! whos dhaaa Fukn ghettO One here!!! pfffffft!! what Kinda Hoe ass ****** hollAs @ a female lIke dhat!! 

chEck me oUt doeee... u send me a pM, a friend request, aaaaaanD a 2 Pictures Of u iN 5mInutes... dejaaaaaaa La desesperacIoooon!! ol desperate ass ******!!!

u LooooooooK like u Get nO daaaM pussY!!! aaand I weiGh 130 HunnY.... Not 200 POunds... So u Cum cOrreCt Ol ugly ass ******!! i dnT need baLLy's... La gordaaaa Guardaleche de tu madre needa Go 2 baLLy's Litto MommUH!!! so Tighten UP!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 09:10 AM~15935881
> *it was straight ****** get there then leave 10 minutes later.. u got to understand its a new spot and not everyone knows about it. then they go to the races where its a heat up.. i dont understand why?
> *



maybee you should ASK YOURSELF THE QUESTION DID THESE PPL THAT LEFT HAVE OTHER PLANS OR MAYBEE HAD AN EMERGENCY TO BE TALKING AND NOT SAYING THEY DIPPED CUZ IT WAS A CRAPPY HANGOUT JUST MY 2 CENTS 


EVERYONE KNOWS MY SHIT GO EVERYWHERE RAIN OR SHINE AND IF THERE WAS SNOW ID BE THERE SUM HOW TOO CUZ I RIDE ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 10 2009, 10:37 AM~15936541
> *ey look here I already told u that was not me. Now u want to take this to the next level aight. First off ur right ur too much for these ****** n hoes. Have u seen ur self? Both u weight for sure more then 200 pounds nasty as fuck. I'll hook u up with a discount at ballys I go there. Come correct u ghetto ass hoe
> *


exaaaaacTly u need dha gYm i dooooNT!! Lmaooooo!! Hateeeeeeer!! doNt be maaaaD cuz I aint wanna hollA @ chuuuu!! jUst Face dha Facts and das It!! errYbody Gets tuRned oUt once in a whIle,, iTs good 2 be self confident and tHiiiiiiNk u lOOk good..BuuuuuT---->u doNT!!! so Ha!!! keep TryIng @ baLLy's... Cuzzzz MijO ni coN serugiA plastIca te vez Lindo...so alme el favoooor...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 12:46 PM~15936611
> *exaaaaacTly u need dha gYm i dooooNT!! Lmaooooo!!  Hateeeeeeer!! doNt be maaaaD cuz I aint wanna hollA @ chuuuu!! jUst Face dha Facts and das It!! errYbody Gets tuRned oUt once in a whIle,, iTs good 2 be self confident and tHiiiiiiNk u lOOk good..BuuuuuT---->u doNT!!! so Ha!!! keep TryIng @ baLLy's... Cuzzzz MijO ni coN serugiA plastIca te vez Lindo...so alme el favoooor...
> *


yeah dead ass I ain't about to type my life away like u like to do Dale btw nice lexus :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Seriously everyone talking bout hangouts.pinchoooo man no crackers go out there the foid drinks and a good ass lot for cars but w.d no one ever wants to go out there


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15936675
> *Seriously everyone talking bout hangouts.pinchoooo man no crackers go out there the foid drinks and a good ass lot for cars but w.d no one ever wants to go out there
> *


Yeaaa Dhat shIt geTZ gOOd Toooo...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15936675
> *Seriously everyone talking bout hangouts.pinchoooo man no crackers go out there the foid drinks and a good ass lot for cars but w.d no one ever wants to go out there
> *



CHEIF THE LAST TIME I TRIED GETTING PPL TO GO THERE THEY HATED ON ME AND MY SHIT SO Y TRY DO ANYTHING THESE DAYS IF THE HATERZ ARE EVERYWHERE JUST GO AND DO WHAT YOU WANT FUCK WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE WANT TO DO 

AND I THINK I HEARD PINCHOMAN WAS ARRESTED THIS LAST COUPLE OF WEEKS FOR SELLING HORSEMEAT TO THE PUBLIC I HEAR HE WAS ON THE NEWSPAPER AND ALL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2009, 10:45 AM~15936600
> *maybee you should ASK YOURSELF THE QUESTION DID THESE PPL THAT LEFT HAVE OTHER PLANS OR MAYBEE HAD AN EMERGENCY TO BE TALKING AND NOT SAYING THEY DIPPED CUZ IT WAS  A CRAPPY HANGOUT JUST MY 2 CENTS
> EVERYONE KNOWS MY SHIT GO EVERYWHERE RAIN OR SHINE AND IF THERE WAS SNOW ID BE THERE SUM HOW TOO CUZ I RIDE ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


mira tu aint noone was talking about you you are not the center of our world there was more than 1 person that left the hangout is was using a general idea dont take it personal


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2009, 11:55 AM~15936705
> *CHEIF THE LAST TIME I TRIED GETTING PPL TO GO THERE THEY HATED ON ME AND MY SHIT SO Y TRY DO ANYTHING THESE DAYS IF THE HATERZ ARE EVERYWHERE JUST GO AND DO WHAT YOU WANT FUCK WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE WANT TO DO
> 
> AND I THINK I HEARD PINCHOMAN WAS ARRESTED THIS LAST COUPLE OF WEEKS FOR SELLING HORSEMEAT TO THE PUBLIC I HEAR HE WAS ON THE NEWSPAPER AND ALL
> *


Lol de pinga fuck that i would still go out there its chilling as fuck i would be out there alk the time when i had my shit out an i hxd no problems. But w.e just my opinionthat shit doesnt get rated ever.and eventually ever other hangout is you know how the fucking crackets are


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 10:56 AM~15936708
> *mira tu aint noone was talking about you you are not the center of our world there was more than 1 person that left the hangout is was using a general idea dont take it personal
> *



LOOK HERE PAPA MAYBEE U SHOULDNT TAKE IT PERSONAL CUZ IT WASENT NO DIRECT HIT TO U OR ANYONE BUT IF U WANNA TAKE IT LIKE THAT DO SOO I DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 11:55 AM~15936699
> *Yeaaa Dhat shIt geTZ gOOd Toooo...
> *


Yuh it gers on swole most of the time food+drinks=a fucking good chillung spot lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 11:00 AM~15936750
> *Lol de pinga fuck that i would still go out there its chilling as fuck i would be out there alk the time when i had my shit out an i hxd no problems. But w.e just my opinionthat shit doesnt get rated ever.and eventually ever other hangout is you know how the fucking crackets are
> *



DAWG ID ORGANIZE WITH YOU ONE DAY HIT ME UP IF U WANT ILL RIDE WHERE EVER PINCHOMANS SPOT WAS ALWAYSE GOOD AS LONG AS WE WERE CHILL HE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THAT THE FOOD WAS GOOD THE DRINKS WERE COLD AND IT WAS QUIET AND WHEN THE COPS CAME THRU THEY JUST STOPPED AND ATE A PINCHO AND RHODE OUT


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 11:03 AM~15936777
> *Yuh it gers on swole most of the time food+drinks=a fucking good chillung spot lol
> *


i Knw fOreal ....all dhat ****** asks Is for erryOne to Pik uP after demselves!! das ITTTT!!!! bT w.e. se ve que loS hangOUt se estan poniendo maLO...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2009, 11:02 AM~15936770
> *LOOK HERE PAPA MAYBEE U SHOULDNT TAKE IT PERSONAL CUZ IT WASENT NO DIRECT HIT TO U OR ANYONE BUT IF U WANNA TAKE IT LIKE THAT DO SOO I DONT GIVE A FUCK
> *


why would you quote me if it wasn't a direct? deja la mentira.. if u fucked up say it ... i messed up.. dont get slick with me! we are here talking trying to make it better. if you have nothing positive to add .. no te metas!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2009, 12:04 PM~15936796
> *DAWG ID ORGANIZE WITH YOU ONE DAY HIT ME UP IF U WANT ILL RIDE WHERE EVER PINCHOMANS SPOT WAS ALWAYSE GOOD AS LONG AS WE WERE CHILL HE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THAT THE FOOD WAS GOOD THE DRINKS WERE COLD AND IT WAS QUIET AND WHEN THE COPS CAME THRU THEY JUST STOPPED AND ATE A PINCHO AND RHODE OUT
> *


Exactly what im saying its a chilling spot thats good but no one will listen.ill hit you up in 10years when my cars finally done lol nah soon soon ill hit you up to start that shit


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 11:05 AM~15936807
> *i Knw fOreal ....all dhat ****** asks Is for erryOne to Pik uP after demselves!! das ITTTT!!!! bT w.e. se ve que loS hangOUt se estan poniendo maLO...
> *


Mi hermana ur just thinkin about food. Foodnetwork.com


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 11:05 AM~15936813
> *why would you quote me if it wasn't a direct? deja la mentira.. if u fucked up say it ... i messed up.. dont get slick with me! we are here talking trying to make it better. if you have nothing positive to add .. no te metas!
> *




PAPA AINT NO ONE MESSED UP CUZ IF I DID ID SAY I DID I AINT GOTTA HIDE FOR NO ONE AND AS FAR AS MAKE IT BETTER FOR ALL OF US IM ON THE SAME LEVEL AS YOU BUT YET THESES HATERS ARE SERIOUS

AND SINCE U TALK ABOUT POSITIVE DONT SAY PPL LEFT 10 MINUTES AFTER THEY GOT THERE CUZ THE HANGOUT WAS DEAD CUZ TO ME IT SOUNDS LIKE A NEGATIVE COMMENT BUT DONT GET MAD WE TRYING TO MAKE THE SCENE LOOK BETTER RIGHT?

BY THE WAY NICE REGAL I HOPE UR BUILD GOESE GOOD!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2009, 11:09 AM~15936857
> *PAPA AINT NO ONE MESSED UP CUZ IF I DID ID SAY I DID I AINT GOTTA HIDE FOR NO ONE AND AS FAR AS MAKE IT BETTER FOR ALL OF US IM ON THE SAME LEVEL AS YOU BUT YET THESES HATERS ARE SERIOUS
> 
> AND SINCE U TALK ABOUT POSITIVE DONT SAY PPL LEFT 10 MINUTES AFTER THEY GOT THERE CUZ THE HANGOUT WAS DEAD CUZ TO ME IT SOUNDS LIKE A NEGATIVE COMMENT  BUT DONT GET MAD WE TRYING TO MAKE THE SCENE LOOK BETTER RIGHT?
> ...


pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffTTTTTT!!!! lmaOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 12:05 PM~15936807
> *i Knw fOreal ....all dhat ****** asks Is for erryOne to Pik uP after demselves!! das ITTTT!!!! bT w.e. se ve que loS hangOUt se estan poniendo maLO...
> *


Yea thats it.fuck it when my cars out in these on comming months me an sudden impact gonna be out there at pincho try to organize that


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 11:10 AM~15936874
> *Yea thats it.fuck it when my cars out in these on comming months me an sudden impact gonna be out there at pincho try to organize that
> *


y que CarrO es ese my friend??


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24+Dec 10 2009, 11:08 AM~15936849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well wen is that pinchoman out there.. lets try it out.theres more than enough of us willing to try it out


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2009, 11:09 AM~15936857
> *PAPA AINT NO ONE MESSED UP CUZ IF I DID ID SAY I DID I AINT GOTTA HIDE FOR NO ONE AND AS FAR AS MAKE IT BETTER FOR ALL OF US IM ON THE SAME LEVEL AS YOU BUT YET THESES HATERS ARE SERIOUS
> 
> AND SINCE U TALK ABOUT POSITIVE DONT SAY PPL LEFT 10 MINUTES AFTER THEY GOT THERE CUZ THE HANGOUT WAS DEAD CUZ TO ME IT SOUNDS LIKE A NEGATIVE COMMENT  BUT DONT GET MAD WE TRYING TO MAKE THE SCENE LOOK BETTER RIGHT?
> ...


:scratheshead:  mira ya que tu te quieres forsar to this topic..i was talking about my boy rich with the silver altima on 24's and paco. nobody mentioned or insinuated u. thats that.. enough about this shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sneak


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 11:11 AM~15936884
> *y que CarrO es ese my friend??
> *


TOUCH YOUR NOSE...LOL .GOV :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mannnn fuck rebecka. Jkkkkkkk. Its a joke. Hahaaha


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15936942
> *sneak
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE ONE THAT USED TO BE ROLLIN?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15936945
> *Mannnn fuck rebecka.                     Jkkkkkkk. Its a joke. Hahaaha
> *


TE ESTAS BUSCANDO TREMENDO LIO! :roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 11:15 AM~15936931
> *:scratheshead:  mira ya que tu te quieres forsar to this topic..i was talking about my boy rich with the silver altima on 24's and paco. nobody mentioned or insinuated u. thats that.. enough about this shit!!!
> *


LmAOOOOOOO!! iM SAYEEEN DOee!!! WHO CARES IF HE LeAVES oR CUmS!! PFFFFTTTT!! U kNW STR8 PIMPIN LIIIIIIIIIVE EEEEEEERRRRYWHERE WE GOOO!!

If YUUU AInT SPiNNiNG U AInT WInNINg!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 11:18 AM~15936965
> *TE ESTAS BUSCANDO TREMENDO LIO!
> *


I aint never scared. And yes dats the one dat was in rollin


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 10:43 AM~15936585
> *yeaaaa dhat wasnT u...Lmfaoooo!!! u send me a PM reaaaal quik... first talkn bout lemme holla @ chu!!! then anOther oNE TalkN boUt let me bEat dhat!!! whos dhaaa Fukn ghettO One here!!! pfffffft!! what Kinda Hoe ass ****** hollAs @ a female lIke dhat!!
> 
> chEck me oUt doeee... u send me a pM, a friend request, aaaaaanD a 2 Pictures Of u iN 5mInutes... dejaaaaaaa La desesperacIoooon!! ol desperate ass ******!!!
> ...


Lmao.... These ****** now-a-days!!!!!! Tiran la piedra y esconden la mano!! I read what he wrote yesterday


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15936945
> *Mannnn fuck rebecka.                    Jkkkkkkk. Its a joke. Hahaaha
> *


LMAAAAAOOO!! DHAT IS A jOKE!! bT DOnT WRRy MOnTE U gOOd!! LOL.. AS LONG AS DHAT J/K IS TYPED rYT AFtER ----> I WOnT tAKE Ur MOnTE...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 10 2009, 11:24 AM~15937030
> *Lmao.... These ****** now-a-days!!!!!! Tiran la piedra y esconden la mano!! I read what he wrote yesterday
> *


Coño my dogggy money mike. Aka dj kahlid. Aka gordoo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 11:25 AM~15937034
> *LMAAAAAOOO!! DHAT IS A jOKE!! bT DOnT WRRy MOnTE U gOOd!! LOL.. AS LONG AS DHAT J/K IS TYPED rYT AFtER ----> I WOnT tAKE Ur MOnTE...
> *


Que dios me libre if i dont wright jk


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 10 2009, 11:24 AM~15937030
> *Lmao.... These ****** now-a-days!!!!!! Tiran la piedra y esconden la mano!! I read what he wrote yesterday
> *


LOL... PERO DIcE QUE nO FUE EL... LOL... DHAT ****** SAId SUm1 HACkED IN2 HIS SHiT!! HIS LAYITLOOOOW AND MYSPAAAACE!!! NO SE... SUMTHNG SOUNDS FUNNy THERE... LOL...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 11:28 AM~15937058
> *Que dios me libre if i dont wright jk
> *


Y QUE DIOS TE AMPARE!!! LMAOOOOO!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2009, 10:45 AM~15936600
> *maybee you should ASK YOURSELF THE QUESTION DID THESE PPL THAT LEFT HAVE OTHER PLANS OR MAYBEE HAD AN EMERGENCY TO BE TALKING AND NOT SAYING THEY DIPPED CUZ IT WAS  A CRAPPY HANGOUT JUST MY 2 CENTS
> EVERYONE KNOWS MY SHIT GO EVERYWHERE RAIN OR SHINE AND IF THERE WAS SNOW ID BE THERE SUM HOW TOO CUZ I RIDE ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i ant even going to talk about what u wrote where u at ***** how come u didnt go throw


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I gotta stick up fo my friend alex. Dat niggga does ride every where.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15936943
> *TOUCH YOUR NOSE...LOL .GOV  :roflmao:
> *


LMAOOOOO!!! I DID.COM ----nOW WHAT----> SIMoN SAAAAAAYS.... LOL


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 11:28 AM~15937064
> *LOL... PERO DIcE QUE nO FUE EL... LOL... DHAT ****** SAId SUm1 HACkED IN2 HIS SHiT!! HIS LAYITLOOOOW AND MYSPAAAACE!!! NO SE... SUMTHNG SOUNDS FUNNy THERE... LOL...
> *


si si. Claro que si!!! Que dejen los cuentos chinos.com


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 10 2009, 11:36 AM~15937142
> *si si. Claro que si!!! Que dejen los cuentos chinos.com
> *


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! HAHAAAAAAAAA!! :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

HI


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

HeeeY...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 10 2009, 11:39 AM~15937164
> *HI
> *


Hey q t


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 11:42 AM~15937200
> *Hey q t
> *


LMAOOOO!!! UR ONE OF UHHH kIND!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 02:42 PM~15937200
> *Hey q t
> *


WATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 11:42 AM~15937202
> *LMAOOOO!!! UR ONE OF UHHH kIND!!!
> *


Shytttt im done witth alll that beeefin shyt. I went threw dat when i was in the monte.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 10 2009, 11:44 AM~15937222
> *WATS GOOD HOMIE
> *


U goin on sun day


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 02:46 PM~15937252
> *U goin on sun day
> *


WHERE TO?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 10 2009, 11:47 AM~15937263
> *WHERE TO?
> *


East coast ryders toy drive at boomers


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

I MIGHT SWING BY THERE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 9 2009, 06:32 PM~15929729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Frame Is Jus To Sexy


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 11:45 AM~15937242
> *Shytttt im done witth alll that beeefin shyt.  I went threw dat when i was in the monte.
> *


PENKo!!! LOL... DEJATEEEEEE!!! 

& SPEAKiNG OF FOOOOOOD.... LEMME CHECK wHATs oN DHA mENU 2DAY!!! U kNW DIS 200lb BITCH RYT HERE GOTTA EAT!! LMAOOO!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 12:11 PM~15936884
> *y que CarrO es ese my friend??
> *


1985 cutlass lavender purple patterned out on 13s n juice an its a 4 door but im still proud of it


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 12:11 PM~15936891
> *dam robert..lol das fucked up...
> well wen is that pinchoman out there.. lets try it out.theres more than enough of us willing to try it out
> *


Wel hes there from weds-sat from 11 to like 3 or 4 try it out


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 11:17 AM~15936956
> *IS THAT THE ONE THAT USED TO BE ROLLIN?
> *


just to be rite the real owner was edger of that impala and it was never in rollin ask nemo that what i been told and i know the owner of that impala


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 11:58 AM~15937375
> *1985 cutlass lavender purple patterned out on 13s n juice an its a 4 door but im still proud of it
> *


Ive seen a couple. Hooked up and dey loook real nice. Da same. Assss sum station wagons loook good tooo


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 03:00 PM~15937389
> *Wel hes there from weds-sat from 11 to like 3 or 4 try it out
> *


PINCHO MAN TONIGHT IM DOWN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn shitttttttttttt crazy in here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 01:05 PM~15937447
> *Ive seen a couple. Hooked up and dey loook real nice.  Da same. Assss sum station wagons loook good tooo
> *


Yea but everyone tells me 2 doors to many but fuck it. And dawg real ***** shit your monte is fucking hard as fuck dawg even though i wish you wouldve juiced it when you had it a lowrider but that shit one point


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15936942
> *sneak
> 
> 
> ...


still looks good. good come up on that car homie


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Riddin 4 door$ all day long...........


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 12:09 PM~15937488
> *Yea but everyone tells me 2 doors to many but fuck it. And dawg real ***** shit your monte is fucking hard as fuck dawg even though i wish you wouldve juiced it when you had it a lowrider but that shit one point
> *


Thax hommmie fuck it u build wat u want.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 10 2009, 01:16 PM~15937558
> *Riddin 4 door$ all day long...........
> 
> 
> ...


Tell homie 4 door ridah if i had a computer ill post n update on my car. Yo is eric gonna juice your car finally


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

about the hang outs i all ready said the other day what peeps should do stop talking about makeing them and when they do they dont show i dont got hair in my tounge peeps need to stop talking and make the effert to go about next friday every one is going to go cuz its free food and beer i love the cna hang out its just sad to know that peeps dont try to show up to the new ones when they come out.as for CNA good seeing yall *****'s last nite cant wait tell next week hang out and thanks for making those hang out happend and for the food and beer


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 10 2009, 12:16 PM~15937558
> *Riddin 4 door$ all day long...........
> 
> 
> ...


i told u what i think about that car :thumbsup: even thow peeps talk shit about i like it homie


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Time to switch up the game a lil.....

1973 Caprice




























1975 Caprice


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> real ***** shit your monte is fucking hard as fuck
> 
> x145769456345789


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> > real ***** shit your monte is fucking hard as fuck
> >
> > x145769456345789
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 01:08 PM~15937991
> *Y thank u.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 12:03 PM~15937425
> *just to be rite the real owner was edger of that impala and it was never in rollin ask nemo that what i been told and i know the owner of that impala
> *


BEG TO DIFFER BUT IT WAS AT A SHOW WITH US ABOUT A YEAR AGO!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 12:05 PM~15937447
> *Ive seen a couple. Hooked up and dey loook real nice.  Da same. Assss sum station wagons loook good tooo
> *


THERES A WHITE AND GOLD ONE THAT IS OFF THE CHAIN


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 11:31 AM~15937094
> *i ant even going to talk about what u wrote where u at ***** how come u didnt go throw
> *



i went fool but i was feeling tiered after getting out the gym fool i just wanted to ride back home and relax man but now i kno where its at so ima be there next week for shure ima hit u up so we can ride :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 11:17 AM~15936956
> *IS THAT THE ONE THAT USED TO BE ROLLIN?
> *



naw


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wat happen to da miami fest and real riders fest was up wit dis


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 10 2009, 01:27 PM~15938139
> *i went fool but i was feeling tiered after getting out the gym fool i just wanted to ride back home and relax man but now i kno where its at so ima be there next week for shure ima hit u up so we can ride :biggrin:
> *


Dale ***** fo show I know ur hitting that gym hard boy


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

sellin an og 79 cadi deville 2dr wit da 425 85000 og miles o it some suede interior work new water pump 100 amp altenator rebulit trany car runs good lookin for something else askin 6000 for it a rare find in the condition i i have it in 

pics soon no rims on stock 79 hubcaps but good car for someone who got da money to hook it up just seei if any one interested


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 02:14 PM~15938043
> *THERES A WHITE AND GOLD ONE THAT IS OFF THE CHAIN
> *


Yea its has the euro front clip im still undecided if to put the clip on cause it. Might be some work n im tired of havnt my car put away


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

sunday is da show at boomers and ***** nationals which is fuked up for da boomers show .......regardless carolmart finna be swole on sunday...


---mr lowrider 305-- what it do :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 05:13 PM~15938584
> *sunday is da show at boomers and ***** nationals which is fuked up for da boomers show .......regardless carolmart finna be swole on sunday...
> ---mr lowrider 305-- what it do :biggrin:
> *


Chilling homie....Man sunday going to be crazy!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 10 2009, 05:24 PM~15938717
> *Chilling homie....Man sunday going to be crazy!!!
> *


who u tellin fool..i was gonna hit up boomers but da dirt field be fukin it up for me ...im a swing thru both events though,got something new hittin da streets and u know i love carolmart sundays so i aint missin it :biggrin: 

ill see u sunday fo sho homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*orientalmontecarlo*
Dowg once my shit painted Im going to be stunting sunday night!!!Some
Cali swangin type of shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 05:31 PM~15938789
> *who u tellin fool..i was gonna hit up boomers but da dirt field be fukin it up for me ...im a swing thru both events though,got something new hittin da streets and u know i love carolmart sundays so i aint missin it :biggrin:
> 
> ill see u sunday fo sho homie
> *


I already know the fle going to be way bettttter than the show...But w.e. Im slideing by both


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Magik007, [/B], *Mr lowrider305*, MR.GRUMPY, rollin 14s, *INKSTINCT003,* bung, *Lowridergame305*, *LIL ROLY™, *Tru2DaGame, 99 LINCOLN, *COUPE DE BEAR*, I G0T DAT
*

:wave:*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 10 2009, 05:40 PM~15938905
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Magik007, *, *Mr lowrider305*, MR.GRUMPY, rollin 14s, *INKSTINCT003,* bung, *Lowridergame305*, *LIL ROLY™, *Tru2DaGame, 99 LINCOLN, *COUPE DE BEAR*, I G0T DAT
> *
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

FUCK A "CARSHOW" IM PUTING WORK IN THESE "STREET'S" ALL DAY EVERYDAY...WATSON


:biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka+Dec 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15937023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 10 2009, 02:05 PM~15937447
> *Ive seen a couple. Hooked up and dey loook real nice.  Da same. Assss sum station wagons loook good tooo
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 10 2009, 05:43 PM~15938949
> *FUCK A "CARSHOW" IM PUTING WORK IN THESE "STREET'S" ALL DAY EVERYDAY...WATSON
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yo know thissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss man...I gott a lil more shit to get for my baby but the paint is the mean thing....Str8 up!!!!


How you been


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 10 2009, 05:49 PM~15939004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x305 nice


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 10 2009, 02:40 PM~15938905
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Magik007, *, *Mr lowrider305*, MR.GRUMPY, rollin 14s, *INKSTINCT003,* bung, *Lowridergame305*, *LIL ROLY™, *Tru2DaGame, 99 LINCOLN, *COUPE DE BEAR*, I G0T DAT
> *
> ...


WUZ GOIN ON BRO


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Get your Art game Right! We do Kustom Airbrushing from Mlid to Wild. Check out the website, more pics on the website coming soon.


<a href=\'http://www.RideKreations.com\' target=\'_blank\'>www.RideKreations.com</a>
*


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Does any1 know some1 looking for a grand national motor with tranny . Let me know .


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15939094
> *Does any1 know some1 looking for a grand national motor with tranny . Let me know .
> *


How much u trying to get?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

About the hang Out; Big shout out to Jerry for throwing it down trying to make it a nice spot to hang out and chill, it aint easy. No Cops at alll, no idiots burning out or trying to race or whatever it maybe. plenty of things to do such as drinks, music, pool tables and etc... 
Plus that Carol Mart hang out wont be up to long according to city Officials that wont be happening to Long they are aware of it already  and of course there are guys that said "this shit is dead" and left. , but when everyone starts to show up then thats when they come back around and say, what a great spot to go hang out. Ill be there next weekend for sure, big ups to eveyone that showed up.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

BTW

Anyone need Insurance lmk


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 10 2009, 03:44 PM~15938961
> *when your goin 180 mph we aint worried about spinning we're worried about winning.... lol
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Lol my baby lol.they dont know about that. My dawg got fire weeeeeed movadooooo


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 04:18 PM~15939277
> *Lol my baby lol.they dont know about that. My dawg got fire weeeeeed movadooooo
> *


 my dawg actn a donkeyyyy :cheesy:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 10 2009, 05:24 PM~15939335
> *my dawg actn a donkeyyyy :cheesy:
> *


yooooooo wat u doing????


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 10 2009, 06:24 PM~15939335
> *my dawg actn a donkeyyyy :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ecr vol 1. classic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 02:11 PM~15938561
> *Yea its has the euro front clip im still undecided if to put the clip on cause it. Might be some work n im tired of havnt my car put away
> *


i know i would put it.. its a unique look to it


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *RoLLiN ShReK, MISTER ED*, ROLLIN TITO, *l0wrid3rchic0, monte24, MR.GRUMPY
*
que bola mi gente!!!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15940011
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RoLLiN ShReK, MISTER ED, ROLLIN TITO, l0wrid3rchic0, monte24, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> ...


g 
que bola que bolon


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 10 2009, 04:26 PM~15940025
> *g
> que bola que bolon
> *


shit ***** u need to bring out that roadmaster on wednesday


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15940011
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RoLLiN ShReK, MISTER ED, ROLLIN TITO, l0wrid3rchic0, monte24, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> ...



QUE BOLON TIBURON...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, tonyy305, SOUND OF REVENGE, ROLLIN TITO, 95rangeron14z, monte24

:nicoderm: I C U


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

shiit now yet cuz . my tires need a change *badly*


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i not ready fro the street yet i still need a center link idler arm n shit something is fed up in my front end that shit shakes like a mofo


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

hurricanes gas pedal i did up today.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0+Dec 10 2009, 04:32 PM~15940104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin my *****!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 10 2009, 06:04 PM~15939780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you know anybody that selling an adapter for that kind of streering wheel? I need it for mine for my regal


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 10 2009, 07:59 PM~15940319
> *do you know anybody that selling an adapter for that kind of streering wheel? I need it for mine for my regal
> *


Naw


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orli1909_@Dec 10 2009, 04:06 PM~15939159
> *How much u trying to get?
> *


I got it for $2000 on craigslist but i realy need 2 get 1500 for it


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i havent had the time my bro totaled the camaro and so i gotta be taking him to work n shit n then on sat threw sun i dont really feel like doing n e thing lol but imma get to it on next week lets see wat happens


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 10 2009, 05:16 PM~15940450
> *i havent had the time my bro totaled the camaro and so i gotta be taking him to work n shit n then on sat threw sun i dont really feel like doing n e thing lol but imma get to it on next week lets see wat happens
> *


dam ***** u got lazy...lol bueno dale hit me up!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Alex was up puto did you 2k the hol car that night


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 08:25 PM~15940525
> *dam ***** u got lazy...lol bueno dale hit me up!
> *


naw i was even lazier a while ago but im getting back in to it and i been getting my bro in to it too bueno dale cuz


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 10 2009, 05:57 PM~15940850
> *naw i was even lazier a while ago but im getting back in to it and i been getting my bro in to it too bueno dale cuz
> *


dale fool yo u going to the show on sunday?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 10 2009, 07:42 PM~15940681
> *Alex was up puto did you 2k the hol car that night
> *


shit bored at home.... yea we did the whole thing that night... looks a HELL of a lot better


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY THE LINES THAT GO FROM THE TRANNY TO THE RADIATOR NEW AT?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 10 2009, 06:27 PM~15941160
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY THE LINES THAT GO FROM THE TRANNY TO THE RADIATOR NEW AT?
> *


dealer or u might have to make it by hand


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN TITO,* MR.GRUMPY*, orientalmontecarlo, sour diesel, Tru2DaGame, *tru6lu305, *lowbikeon20z
:wave: :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 10 2009, 09:27 PM~15941160
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY THE LINES THAT GO FROM THE TRANNY TO THE RADIATOR NEW AT?
> *


murrays sells them steel braided otherwise ur gonna have to hand bend some new ones last time i checked they stopped sellin them for g-bodies pre bent...call tranny tech tomorrow if u cant find anything...


honestly dont run da lines to da radiator just buy a tranny cooler and run the lines to da cooler its 100x better for da life and performance wise of da tranny and that way u can run a regular line and not a pre bent one...

tranny cooler costed me around 40-75 bucks depending on size and brand....i highly recommend this route ill never run lines to a radiator ever...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 08:35 PM~15941228
> *murrays sells them steel braided otherwise ur gonna have to hand bend some new ones last time i checked they stopped sellin them for g-bodies pre bent...call tranny tech tomorrow if u cant find anything...
> honestly dont run da lines to da radiator just buy a tranny cooler and run the lines to da cooler its 100x better for da life and performance wise of da tranny and that way u can run a regular line and not a pre bent one...
> 
> ...


yeah i have an all aluminum radiator with a tranny cooler behind it. So i could run steel braided lines straight from the tranny to the tranny cooler?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 10 2009, 09:41 PM~15941271
> *yeah i have an all aluminum radiator with a tranny cooler behind it. So i could run steel braided lines straight from the tranny to the tranny cooler?
> *


yessir that would be perfect homie thats how ive had mine forever


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 08:43 PM~15941288
> *yessir that would be perfect homie thats how ive had mine forever
> *


alright thanks for your help. I appriciate it. Around how much are those steel braided hoses from murrays?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Was up bear


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up rollin-orange


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

whats up Aj hows everything. Here working on some Quotes.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 10 2009, 09:57 PM~15941444
> *alright thanks for your help. I appriciate it. Around how much are those steel braided hoses from murrays?
> *


they sell them by the foot and thickness to be honest theyre not to expensive for what u need them for ..what does cost is da fittings they can add up bigtime u might not even need that many fittings but if u do be ready to spend a little change on them ..shouldnt be no more than 100 with minimal use of fittings and a little more if u have to buy more fittings...

im not sure on how thick u need the line so ask anyone there and theyll tell u what u need depending on ur setup...
north miami store
Store Hours:
Monday-Friday 9am-6pm
Saturday 9am-3pm

Phone: 305-687-7297
Fax: 305-769-1228
Toll Free: 888-687-7297

http://shop.888murrays.com/home.php?cat=2589


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 07:09 PM~15941594
> *they sell them by the foot and thickness to be honest theyre not to expensive for what u need them for ..what does cost is da fittings they can add up bigtime u might not even need that many fittings but if u do be ready to spend a little change on them ..shouldnt be no more than 100 with minimal use of fittings and a little more if u have to buy more fittings...
> 
> im not sure on how thick u need the line so ask anyone there and theyll tell u what u need depending on ur setup...
> ...


i like dealing with rick(older gentleman).. very knowledgeable with gm products.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 09:09 PM~15941594
> *they sell them by the foot and thickness to be honest theyre not to expensive for what u need them for ..what does cost is da fittings they can add up bigtime u might not even need that many fittings but if u do be ready to spend a little change on them ..shouldnt be no more than 100 with minimal use of fittings and a little more if u have to buy more fittings...
> 
> im not sure on how thick u need the line so ask anyone there and theyll tell u what u need depending on ur setup...
> ...


aight thanks for your help


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 10:14 PM~15941657
> *i like dealing with rick(older gentleman).. very knowledgeable with gm products.
> *


he is da man there hes da only one i talk 2


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 07:15 PM~15941679
> *he is da man there hes da only one i talk 2
> *


x305 that white dude is the shit. has never let me down


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, miaryder05, SOUND OF REVENGE, ROLLIN TITO, lylorly, Tru2DaGame



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

happy :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, miaryder05, SOUND OF REVENGE, ROLLIN TITO, lylorly, Tru2DaGame


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 10 2009, 07:24 PM~15941796
> *MISTER ED, miaryder05, SOUND OF REVENGE, ROLLIN TITO, lylorly, Tru2DaGame
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que bola conpadre


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr lowrider305, TOWNCAR, cyclopes98,* ROLLIN TITO*, lowbikeon20z
Whats good fool


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 10 2009, 07:36 PM~15941918
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Mr lowrider305, TOWNCAR, cyclopes98, ROLLIN TITO, lowbikeon20z
> Whats good fool
> *


chilling ***** bored as fuck right now.. everyone went nighty night ..lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Happy33 linc


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up tito


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

shit dawg bored as fuck!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 08:00 PM~15942212
> *shit dawg bored as fuck!
> *


i feel u homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 08:02 PM~15942244
> *i feel u homie
> *


na no you dont...lol


----------



## rome's79 (Apr 20, 2009)

selli my 79 og deville hard top rare version wit og 425 motor hard top no pass mirror got suede interior except for seats got some 90 for dat leather whole car wit stock rims in good condition for sale 6500.00 mil. on it 84,000 original miles sellin to find somehting else ait got ime for da car hit me up if interested and to all who know me yea im sellin da 79 deville


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 10:42 PM~15941991
> *chilling ***** bored as fuck right now.. everyone went nighty night ..lol
> *


lol...Hows the ride doing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 10:57 PM~15942176
> *Happy33 linc
> 
> 
> ...


propz


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

new look


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 08:37 PM~15942710
> *new look
> 
> 
> ...


   i likes !!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 10 2009, 08:20 PM~15942495
> *lol...Hows the ride doing
> *


good making it happen


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

ive seen a fiew shots of cars at this place,
where is it - a local re occuring car show , or club meet ?

im local enough in broward to come check it out if yall dont mind.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I know this going to be you in the next few months


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 10 2009, 11:37 PM~15942710
> *new look
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn who's ride???propz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 11:57 PM~15942966
> *good making it happen
> *


 :biggrin: I gott do a lil more work to be rolling with the big boyz


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Mr lowrider305, Happy33

wuz up *****'s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 12:14 AM~15943158
> *Mr lowrider305, Happy33
> 
> wuz up *****'s
> *


Chilling homie..just checking out some fine ass bbw :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got purple h.i.ds for sale or trade for blue h.i.ds dat would fit on a impala


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, REST IN PEACE c.c, Tru2DaGame, *tru6lu305*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if the green springs are any good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305, Big Cheese, lo lo, HOLY MARQUIS
Oooooooooo shit lo whats good *****


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

UP FOR GRABS "LIMITED EDITION LOWRIDER 25TH ANNIVERSARY DAYTON'S"

ONLY 500 SETS WERE MADE AS A TRIBUTE TO LOWRIDING HISTORY!

THESES ARE CENTER GOLD WITH EVERY OTHER SPOKE IN CANDY MAGENTA.

WHEELS ARE BASICALLY BRAND NEW AND ROLLED ON CG FOR A MINIMAL TIME IN AND OUT OF TRAILERS DURING THE LOWRIDER TOUR.

THEY COME COMPLETE WITH TIRES, CHROME DAYTON ADAPTORS, AND A BRAND NEW IN THE BOX MATCHING 5TH WHEEL.

VERY RARE TO FIND A SET OF 5 WHEELS, PM ME WITH ANY OFFERS OR DEALS.....  

YOU CAN CHANGE THE MAGENTA SPOKES TO ANOTHER COLOR EASILY OR TAKE THE PAINT OF TO BE GOLD AGAIN!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

mutha fuckin' PFTTT!!!! M.I.A.













lol
Just got home from work.....................
Terrrrrrrrible.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 11 2009, 03:14 AM~15945819
> *mutha fuckin' PFTTT!!!! M.I.A.
> lol
> Just got home from work.....................
> ...


You aint neva out hop me


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 10 2009, 09:08 PM~15940973
> *dale fool yo u going to the show on sunday?
> *


Naw it my birthday imma just chill at my crib n get fucked up i don't i never go out for it i always stay home n chill...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 10 2009, 11:07 PM~15943069
> *DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I know this going to be you in the next few months
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: SHIT I WISH


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LeXxTaCy, ROLLIN TITO, MISTER ED
*good morning!!!*


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss

Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!! 



















:h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

those some tight ass shirts........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



whats good TITO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


awwww how cute...lol j/k


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 11 2009, 08:24 AM~15946739
> *awwww how cute...lol j/k
> *


lol i know they look adorable!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:26 AM~15946759
> *lol i know they look adorable!!!!!
> *


bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i was soooo bored last niht that i was drawing for my daughter... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 11 2009, 10:31 AM~15946429
> *:biggrin: SHIT I WISH
> *


  Lil by lil homie


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Lmfao


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 08:27 AM~15946774
> * Lil by lil homie
> *


good morning sir!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 08:28 AM~15946779
> *Lmfao
> *


u kno i love ya but i had to!!!!! that shit was funny ass fuck n ur so lucky that the one of u by urself took too long to go to my email cuz that one was funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyy u had una cara lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 11:28 AM~15946779
> *Lmfao
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 11 2009, 11:29 AM~15946792
> *good morning sir!
> *


What up dowg...You went to pickup the rims yet


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 10:33 AM~15946829
> *What up dowg...You went to pickup the rims yet
> *



:no: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 09:30 AM~15946801
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 09:30 AM~15946800
> *u kno i love ya but i had to!!!!! that shit was funny ass fuck n ur so lucky that the one of u by urself took too long to go to my email cuz that one was funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyy u had una cara lol
> *


DON'T MAKE ME FIND A PICK OF YOU .LOL   :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 08:42 AM~15946912
> *DON'T MAKE ME FIND  A PICK OF YOU .LOL     :biggrin:
> *


lol hahahahahahaha ur gonna go thru a mission to find one of me!!!!! lol dont make me post the other one!!!!! lmfao im jk i wouldnt do that to u!!! im not that mean..
:roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 09:45 AM~15946936
> *lol hahahahahahaha ur gonna go thru a mission to find one of me!!!!! lol dont make me post the other one!!!!! lmfao im jk i wouldnt do that to u!!! im not that mean..
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


GOOD . LOL


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 08:48 AM~15946968
> *GOOD . LOL
> *


DALE MIJO!!!! GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!! WHAT R U DOING ON LAY IT LOW TO BEGIN WITH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 11 2009, 11:35 AM~15946856
> *:no:  :biggrin:
> *


Have you been working on the ride yet???


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

DON'T HATE. LOL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, GRAND HUSTLE, Mr lowrider305, RoLLiN ShReK, GoGetta305, CADILLAC D, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, 


whats good lincoln d


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 09:51 AM~15946995
> *DALE MIJO!!!! GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!! WHAT R U DOING ON LAY IT LOW TO BEGIN WITH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT'S YOUR FAULT IM ON HERE.


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 08:56 AM~15947045
> *DON'T HATE.  LOL
> *


what is there to hate!!!!! shit ur working n im home!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 11 2009, 09:57 AM~15947056
> *MISTER ED, GRAND HUSTLE, Mr lowrider305, RoLLiN ShReK, GoGetta305, CADILLAC D, STRAIGHT PIMPIN,
> whats good lincoln d
> *


WHATS THE DEAL PIMP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 11:40 AM~15946888
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


Hows the fam doing


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 08:57 AM~15947060
> *IT'S YOUR FAULT IM ON HERE.
> *


my fault!!!!????? si when i texted u to get on it that i put the pics up u were already on this!!!! so its not my fault.... lol if u wanna blame me sure go right ahead im ok with it....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 10:56 AM~15947040
> *Have you been working on the ride yet???
> *



:yes: YUP.....HAVE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 11:58 AM~15947069
> *WHATS THE DEAL PIMP
> *



whats good flaco....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 11 2009, 10:57 AM~15947056
> *MISTER ED, GRAND HUSTLE, Mr lowrider305, RoLLiN ShReK, GoGetta305, CADILLAC D, STRAIGHT PIMPIN,
> whats good lincoln d
> *



WUZUP *****


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 09:59 AM~15947080
> *Hows the fam doing
> *


THERE GOOD . THANKS FOR ASKING. HOW U GUYS DOIN ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 11 2009, 11:59 AM~15947084
> *:yes: YUP.....HAVE YOU  :biggrin:
> *


Naw


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 11 2009, 10:00 AM~15947087
> *whats good flaco....
> *


U BEEN LOST .WHAT U BEEN UP 2 ? A GO NEXT WENSDAY 2 THE HANGOUT WE CAN PLAY SOME POOL AND SHIT . THATS A RAW SPOT IF EVERY1 WOULD GO .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 12:02 PM~15947104
> *THERE GOOD . THANKS FOR ASKING. HOW U GUYS DOIN ?
> *


We good man thanks for askin


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

All y'all *****'s need to get back to work


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 10:09 AM~15947187
> *All y'all *****'s need to get back to work
> *


***** U AIN'T GOT ANY BOX'S 2 GO PICK UP?LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 12:09 PM~15947187
> *All y'all *****'s need to get back to work
> *


TODAY MY DAY OFF :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 wtf..hilarious..


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Dec 11 2009, 10:46 AM~15947486
> *:cheesy:  :0  wtf..hilarious..
> *


LMAO . THATS WHAT U CALL BORED AS FUK .


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


MY TWO FAVORITE BIRDS QUE VIVA LA RAZA :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 09:14 AM~15947222
> ****** U AIN'T GOT ANY BOX'S 2 GO PICK UP?LOL
> *


All ready did homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


***** I seen some gay shit at da shop but this is gay lmfao


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 10:16 AM~15947702
> ****** I seen some gay shit at da shop but this is gay lmfao
> *


lol they look adorable!!!! but this tops everything that goes on at the shop


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 11 2009, 10:06 AM~15947628
> *MY TWO FAVORITE BIRDS QUE VIVA LA RAZA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 10:21 AM~15947744
> *LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


about time mijita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hi to u too


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 10:19 AM~15947731
> *lol they look adorable!!!! but this tops everything that goes on at the shop
> *


For real I had chicho before I left da shop lmfao he look cute with da shirt but dat pic tops off everything I've seen lol


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 11:16 AM~15947702
> ****** I seen some gay shit at da shop but this is gay lmfao
> *


2DAY U CAN JOIN US


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 10:23 AM~15947761
> *about time mijita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hi to u too
> *


HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII......


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

CHICHI LOOK WHAT CHANTY DID


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 11:21 AM~15947744
> *LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


AAAAAAAAAA WHAT U LAFFING AT ??????????? :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

hahahahahaha chichi i beat u to it with the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 10:42 AM~15947932
> *CHICHI LOOK WHAT CHANTY DID
> *


hahahahah i beat chichi to it!!!! come on u kno u had a good laugh with those pics.....


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 11:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


lmfaoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 01:42 PM~15947932
> *CHICHI LOOK WHAT CHANTY DID
> *


i see dat o dam


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 10:33 AM~15947849
> *For real I had seen chicho before I left da shop lmfao he look cute with da shirt but dat pic tops off everything I've seen lol
> *


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 10:48 AM~15947981
> *i see dat o dam
> *


is that idk u think ur the king n shit waking up late as fuck!!!! oye early bird gets the worm!!! lol how r u feeling?? hope ur doing better than yesterday


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 10:33 AM~15947854
> *2DAY U CAN JOIN US
> *


 :biggrin: get that shirt ready for me lol


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 01:49 PM~15947998
> *is that idk u think ur the king n shit waking up late as fuck!!!! oye early bird gets the worm!!! lol how r u feeling?? hope ur doing better than yesterday
> *


am still sick as fuck ....i hate beenin sick


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 10:45 AM~15947955
> *AAAAAAAAAA WHAT U LAFFING AT ??????????? :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


DOnT GET UUUr :buttkick: & :twak:

aY QUE PEDIR PERMiSO PAAAAA rEIrSE... DEPInGA LA COsA MijITO!!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 10:52 AM~15948027
> *am still sick as fuck ....i hate beenin sick
> *


take theraflu n u will feel much better its nasty but it works!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 10:53 AM~15948039
> *DOnT GET UUUr :buttkick: &  :twak:
> 
> aY QUE PEDIR PERMiSO PAAAAA rEIrSE... DEPInGA LA COsA MijITO!!!
> *


ese que flaco thinks now that have to ask him for permission que falta de respeto!!!! dios mio


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 01:54 PM~15948047
> *take theraflu n u will feel much better its nasty but it works!!
> *


AM TAKIN DAT NASTY SHIT NOW


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 10:50 AM~15948009
> *:biggrin: get that shirt ready for me lol
> *


ohhhh god well get ready cuz ima take a pic of all three of u guys n put it on lay it low n then ima send it the company that makes the shirts so u guys can become the new models for the dade county shirts lol


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15948087
> *AM TAKIN DAT NASTY SHIT NOW
> *


ewwww!!!!! thanks for selling out yesterday!!! but its ok u had a valid excuse!!!


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 02:03 PM~15948136
> *ewwww!!!!! thanks for selling out yesterday!!! but its ok u had a valid excuse!!!
> *


LOL O DAMMM


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 12:06 PM~15947151
> *U BEEN LOST .WHAT U BEEN UP 2 ? A GO NEXT WENSDAY 2 THE HANGOUT WE CAN PLAY SOME POOL AND SHIT . THATS A RAW SPOT IF EVERY1 WOULD GO .
> *



which one...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 11 2009, 12:10 PM~15948184
> *which one...
> *


RANCHO'S


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 11:53 AM~15948039
> *DOnT GET UUUr :buttkick: &  :twak:
> 
> aY QUE PEDIR PERMiSO PAAAAA rEIrSE... DEPInGA LA COsA MijITO!!!
> *


YES YOU DO U KNOW BETTER THAN THAT


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Chanty is the new lay it low junkie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 11:50 AM~15948009
> *:biggrin: get that shirt ready for me lol
> *


I GOT U A SMALL IN PINK JUST LIKE OURS . IMA CALL OMAR 2 MAKE MORE SHIRTS THATS GONA B THE NEW SHOP UNIFORM . SOON WE GONA HAVE A PIC OF DANNY IN HERE WITH A SHIRT TO .HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 11 2009, 11:24 AM~15948296
> *Chanty is the new lay it low junkie!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


shut up!!!!! i dnt believe u hung up with me to write this crap!!!!! im never on this shit i just got on today to put the pic of flaco n chicho!!!! dont worry i love ya too


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 11:00 AM~15948110
> *ohhhh god well get ready cuz ima take a pic of all three of u guys n put it on lay it low n then ima send it the company that makes the shirts so u guys can become the new models for the dade county shirts lol
> *


A mi la pinga I'll be there model as long as they send me day money :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 11:25 AM~15948299
> *I GOT U A SMALL IN PINK JUST LIKE OURS . IMA CALL OMAR 2 MAKE MORE SHIRTS THATS GONA B THE NEW SHOP UNIFORM . SOON WE GONA HAVE A PIC OF DANNY IN HERE WITH A SHIRT TO .HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


Lmfao now that would be some funny as shit to see


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

CHICHI WHERE IS THAT OTHER PIC OF CHICHO ???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


JUST LEAN TO IT :0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LMAO DRE YOUR A TRIPP


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 11:57 AM~15948597
> *CHICHI WHERE IS THAT OTHER PIC OF CHICHO ???
> *


lmao lmao lol...........................................


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 02:57 PM~15948597
> *CHICHI WHERE IS THAT OTHER PIC OF CHICHO ???
> *


yo am gonna send it 2 u cuz itz not workin


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

yo flaco i send it 2 ur fone


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 11:25 AM~15948299
> *I GOT U A SMALL IN PINK JUST LIKE OURS . IMA CALL OMAR 2 MAKE MORE SHIRTS THATS GONA B THE NEW SHOP UNIFORM . SOON WE GONA HAVE A PIC OF DANNY IN HERE WITH A SHIRT TO .HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


FLaco Can i Laff?? Plz...


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 11 2009, 03:01 PM~15948647
> *JUST LEAN TO IT :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


dats shit look like chicho and flaco 4 real lmfaoooooooo


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 02:25 PM~15948299
> *I GOT U A SMALL IN PINK JUST LIKE OURS . IMA CALL OMAR 2 MAKE MORE SHIRTS THATS GONA B THE NEW SHOP UNIFORM . SOON WE GONA HAVE A PIC OF DANNY IN HERE WITH A SHIRT TO .HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


hahahaha o dammm


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 01:22 PM~15948845
> *FLaco Can i Laff?? Plz...
> *


OK GO AHEAD


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

FLACO LOOK


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 01:43 PM~15949039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS 1 SEXY ASS *****. LOL


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

YO FLACO WHEN DID U TAKE DAT PIC W CHICHO IN THE BATHTUB LOL


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 01:47 PM~15949074
> *YO FLACO WHEN DID U TAKE DAT PIC W CHICHO IN THE BATHTUB LOL
> *


A WEEK AGO


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 03:49 PM~15949087
> *A WEEK AGO
> *


LOL DAMMM LOOK AT UR FACE UR LOVIN IT LMFAO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve..... :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 01:00 PM~15949154
> *Steve..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam look at happy33 hit back bumper!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15949039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u guys r incredible!!!! lol oye chichos looking cute in pink!!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 11:35 AM~15948409
> *A mi la pinga I'll be there model as long as they send me day money  :biggrin:
> *


well i better get paid too cuz i discovered u guys!!!! lmfaooooo so i get a percentage of what all of u get paid


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15949039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dog looking like the hispanic version mr.clean!!!!


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


damn u ****** couldnt wait for me???? lmaoo


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

wuts good people?


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Dec 11 2009, 04:46 PM~15949648
> *wuts good people?
> *


LOL


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Dec 11 2009, 04:44 PM~15949616
> *damn u ****** couldnt wait for me???? lmaoo
> *


LOL I KNOW U WAT 2 BE IN THE PIC


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 01:51 PM~15949704
> *LOL I KNOW U WAT 2 BE IN THE PIC
> *


hell yea, u kno i like tight shirts n pinks my fav color


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Feb 24 2005, 03:49 PM~2771252
> *[attachmentid=114328]
> *


DAMMMMMM LOOK WAT I FOUND.......................


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Feb 24 2005, 03:34 PM~2771159
> *[attachmentid=114315]
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 10 2009, 10:43 AM~15936585
> *yeaaaa dhat wasnT u...Lmfaoooo!!! u send me a PM reaaaal quik... first talkn bout lemme holla @ chu!!! then anOther oNE TalkN boUt let me bEat dhat!!! whos dhaaa Fukn ghettO One here!!! pfffffft!! what Kinda Hoe ass ****** hollAs @ a female lIke dhat!!
> 
> chEck me oUt doeee... u send me a pM, a friend request, aaaaaanD a 2 Pictures Of u iN 5mInutes... dejaaaaaaa La desesperacIoooon!! ol desperate ass ******!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol she's not easy always fighting . LOl


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 11 2009, 02:21 PM~15950042
> *Lol she's not easy always fighting . LOl
> *


lMAOOOO!!! U SHoULd KnOW Me!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Dec 11 2009, 02:10 PM~15949931
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ItS sTR8 pIMpIN N dIs bITch!!! GET SUM!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 02:02 PM~15949839


LOOOOOK WHAT cHIChI FOUnD ----> [attachmentid=114315]


EY ROOkIE...LmmmAAAoooo!!!! U PASTiNG DHa WROnG CODE!! WE DOOOO SEE iTS AN aTTAChMENt BT nOT DHA aTTAChMENT!!! MiJO dIS IS nOT MICROSOFT eXCEL... LOL


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Str8PiMpInReBeka,

ENTONCES, QUE LA VERGA, TAS EN CANDELA LOL


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka+Dec 11 2009, 02:37 PM~15950217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pobresito rebeca he hasnt been on this in a very long time!!!! lol


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15949039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OYE BOLSA DE MIERDA TE VES COMO UN CULERO


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 11 2009, 02:43 PM~15950274
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka,
> 
> ENTONCES, QUE LA VERGA, TAS EN CANDELA LOL
> *


que paso maje...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 11 2009, 05:55 PM~15950384
> *que paso maje...
> *


AQUI EN LA LUCHA MAJE!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 03:29 PM~15950138
> *lMAOOOO!!! U SHoULd KnOW Me!!!
> *


Yes i do . :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 11 2009, 02:56 PM~15950399
> *AQUI EN LA LUCHA MAJE!
> *


entonce somos culero


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Que la verga LOCO, ROLLIN LUXURY, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, impalamike63, 95rangeron14z
Whats good LOCO.....................


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 11 2009, 05:58 PM~15950416
> *entonce somos culero
> *


CULERO SERAS VOS. YO SOY BORRACHO. WASUP ***** BULLY BOUND TONITE OR WHAT CULERO,


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 11 2009, 02:43 PM~15950274
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka,
> 
> ENTONCES, QUE LA VERGA, TAS EN CANDELA LOL
> *



StUUUUUpID wILd DOEEEE!! LOL.... ----> COpYWRItTEN BY ROLLiN LUXUrY!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, ROLLIN LUXURY, Str8PiMpInReBeka, Que la verga LOCO, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, impalamike63, 95rangeron14z

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 11 2009, 02:58 PM~15950416
> *entonce somos culero
> *


Y YOOOO UNA CULERA!!! LMFAoooooooo!!! SSSShhh!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Still Hated, ROLLIN LUXURY,Que la verga LOCO, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Made You A Hater
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 11 2009, 03:00 PM~15950445
> *CULERO SERAS VOS. YO SOY BORRACHO. WASUP ***** BULLY BOUND TONITE OR WHAT CULERO,
> *


U LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK lYk A bULLy....

SPeeeAKiN OF----> iM MAKn MY SPeCIAl BOmB AS wE SPeAK 2 bLOw dHAT bITCH ^ !!! 

dHAT RAGgEDY ASS gAAAy ClUB... YUUUk DHAT pLACe MAKES ME SIIIck!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 11 2009, 06:02 PM~15950477
> *Still Hated, ROLLIN LUXURY,Que la verga LOCO,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WASA WHITEBOY BEEN A MIN :biggrin: 

:wave: STILL HATED


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 11 2009, 03:01 PM~15950455
> *Still Hated  :wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 06:03 PM~15950488
> *U LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK lYk A bULLy....
> 
> SPeeeAKiN OF----> iM MAKn MY SPeCIAl BOmB AS wE SPeAK 2 bLOw dHAT bITCH ^ !!!
> ...


LOL YEA? U TRYIN ME. AY U CANT GO WRONG WITH BULLY 100 DOLLA BOTTLE SPECIALS. RAW ASS HIP HOP MUSIK. AND AWAY FROM THA BEACH. LESS HEAT SO U CAN DRIVE OUTTA THERE WASTED WITHOUT WORRYING BOUT NO DAMN CHECK POINTS. CANT GET NO BETTA THEN THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 11 2009, 02:43 PM~15950274
> *Str8PiMpInReBeka,
> 
> ENTONCES, QUE LA VERGA, TAS EN CANDELA LOL
> *


CEROTE <--- QUE ES ESOOO MIJO... I NEED TO LEARN DIS NiCA LANgUAgE... DHAT sHIT RAW &&&&& FUnnY!!! LOL


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 11 2009, 06:03 PM~15950482
> *Made You A Hater
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


whiteboy look what am getting


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 06:07 PM~15950534
> *CEROTE <--- QUE ES ESOOO MIJO... I NEED TO LEARN DIS NiCA LANgUAgE... DHAT sHIT RAW &&&&& FUnnY!!! LOL
> *


NICAOLOGY 101

CEROTE = UN PEDASO DE MIERDA LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 11 2009, 03:04 PM~15950495
> *WASA WHITEBOY BEEN A MIN  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave: STILL HATED
> *


Whats good fool................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 11 2009, 03:08 PM~15950544
> *whiteboy look what am getting
> 
> 
> ...


All 3......................????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 03:04 PM~15950504
> *Still Hated   :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Nice Avi..............


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 11 2009, 06:08 PM~15950544
> *whiteboy look what am getting
> 
> 
> ...



MUST BE NICE........... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 11 2009, 03:14 PM~15950623
> *Nice Avi..............
> *


  
gRATZIIIIIIII... sO WHAT r U GETTN IN2 DIS fRIDAY nYT??


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 03:24 PM~15950727
> *
> gRATZIIIIIIII... sO WHAT r U GETTN IN2 DIS fRIDAY nYT??
> *


Still deciding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15950862
> *Still deciding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 03:43 PM~15949039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow, chicho....ur looking quite handsome here!!!  :biggrin: 




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 01:42 PM~15949597
> *well i better get paid too cuz i discovered u guys!!!! lmfaooooo so i get a percentage of what all of u get paid
> *


:biggrin: no no no u just take the pics and let us get paid lol may be some where in there will give u some of da in come we get Like I said may be lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 11:22 AM~15946717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello layitlowers :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Dec 8 2009, 08:12 PM~15916014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, IN YA MOUF, ninty6 lincoln, STREETSOFDADECC

:nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 11 2009, 06:21 PM~15951630
> *MISTER ED, IN YA MOUF, ninty6 lincoln, STREETSOFDADECC
> 
> :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



s'the deal homie.. hows it goin..


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 10 2009, 04:50 PM~15939011
> *:biggrin: yo know thissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss man...I gott a lil more shit to get for my baby but the paint is the mean thing....Str8 up!!!!
> How you been
> *


Once you slap the paint the car is going to come up big time. Ive been good homie, working and chillin, sup with you.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 11 2009, 07:26 PM~15951709
> *s'the deal homie.. hows it goin..
> *



:h5: a-ok


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 03:48 PM~15951079
> *:biggrin: no no no u just take the pics and let us get paid lol may be some where in there will give  u some of da in come we get Like I said may be lol
> *


no no no no no :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: y esa frescura!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! thats not fair my friend me taking pic of u guys n then i get no money!!! y eso00oo0 thats what i call tremendo descaro!!!!! negative ghost rider i want a percentage....  :tongue:


----------



## CarcanStudios (Dec 11, 2009)

Need Professional Photography?
Carcan Studios
www.carcanstudios.com

facebook.com/carcanstudios
myspace.com/carcanstudios


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 11 2009, 05:59 PM~15952120
> *Once you slap the paint the car is going to come up big time. Ive been good homie, working and chillin, sup with you..  :biggrin:
> *


Yoooo does your dad work on sundays


----------



## CarcanStudios (Dec 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 11 2009, 05:54 PM~15951181
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Any one interested on buying some super standered 18 let me know I got my shit up for sale I'll put up pics tomorrow 400 with tires no spiners or adapter let me know


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Just in case u for got wat 18 they are hers a pic I'll post a pic of the rims off tomorrow


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 05:07 PM~15952207
> *no no no no no  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: y esa frescura!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! thats not fair my friend me taking pic of u guys n then i get no money!!! y eso00oo0 thats what i call tremendo descaro!!!!! negative ghost rider i want a percentage....    :tongue:
> *


Let's see what's up lol ..............and ghost rider :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: I ride all day I don't just park my shit I ride lol


----------



## CarcanStudios (Dec 11, 2009)

Need a Photographer?

Call Carlos @ 305-822-8880


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 9 2009, 02:40 PM~15925875
> *Headers for sale was going to use them on my motor but going with chrome headers instead. These are ceramic coated. $60 obo 3055822786
> 
> 
> ...


still got these


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 10:12 PM~15953503
> *Let's see what's up lol ..............and ghost rider  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: I ride all day I don't just park my shit I ride lol
> *


negative ghostrider is from top gun. i believe shes just saying no to you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz again big LA


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 11 2009, 07:52 PM~15953914
> *negative ghostrider is from top gun. i believe shes just saying no to you
> *


 :biggrin: lol never seen ghost rider but thanks for making me understand homie lol Dale


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

funny shit------>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 08:14 PM~15954171
> *:biggrin: lol never seen ghost rider but thanks for making me understand homie lol Dale
> *


i didnt mean that u dont drive u car everyday i kno u do!!!!i just meant no!!! oye guys jump to conclusions very quick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TITO....Back in the day type of shit


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 PM~15954241
> *i didnt mean that u dont drive u car everyday i kno u do!!!!i just meant no!!! oye guys jump to conclusions very quick!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol i know so when is the next photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

chichi on 13
wuz up bitch


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 08:05 PM~15954057
> *Thankz again big LA
> *


enjoy homie ill let u know if i get anymore after this move im gonna go back to work so ill be all over the u.s ill let u know if i get some new shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 12 2009, 12:01 AM~15954715
> *enjoy homie ill let u know if i get anymore after this move im gonna go back to work so ill be all over the u.s ill let u know if i get some new shit
> *


Ok thankz homie!!!one you going back???


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15954604
> *lol i know so when is the next photo shoot :biggrin:
> *


well i think flaco ordered ur shirt already so when the shirt comes in the photo shoot will happen till then ill keep u posted lmaoooo :thumbsup: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 09:06 PM~15954781
> *well i think flaco ordered ur shirt already so when the shirt comes in the photo shoot will happen till then ill keep u posted lmaoooo  :thumbsup:  :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: dale i cant wait for the shoot we also got to sent the pic's to LRM to get money from them to see if we can pose for there mag..................i guess where the next top models lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15954209
> *funny shit------>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4
> *


*I JUST JIZZ IN MY PANTS :roflmao: *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 08:50 PM~15954581
> *TITO....Back in the day type of shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 09:02 PM~15954722
> *Ok thankz homie!!!one you going back???
> *


im out wensday mornin


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 11 2009, 03:08 PM~15950544
> *whiteboy look what am getting
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

2 Members: hoppin92, STILL HATED


whats up bro............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Dec 12 2009, 05:46 AM~15957548
> *2 Members: hoppin92, STILL HATED
> whats up bro............
> *


Damn......................... :0 :0 
Up early................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 11 2009, 03:40 PM~15950955
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 11 2009, 02:31 PM~15950162
> *ItS sTR8 pIMpIN N dIs bITch!!! GET SUM!!!
> *


u knw it...wuss good


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2009, 09:15 PM~15954927
> *:roflmao: dale i cant wait for the shoot we also got to sent the pic's to LRM to get money from them to see if we can pose for there mag..................i guess where the next top models lol
> *


Sounds Like a great idea !!!!! The more the better!!!!! lmao!!!! i guess u guys r the next top model!!! lol :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 11 2009, 03:51 PM~15951141
> *hello layitlowers :biggrin:
> *


wua crackin ms lady


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 11 2009, 03:08 PM~15950544
> *whiteboy look what am getting
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwww weeeeeeee nice


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

ITS GONNA BE A GREAT YEAR 2010 LES GET IT MIAMI


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

"viejitos miami fl in your hood 2010"


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 12 2009, 08:14 AM~15957929
> *"viejitos miami fl in your hood 2010"
> *


wus good hector


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

4RMDABOTTOM305, Magik007, ROLLIN TITO 
:nicoderm:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

18's 4 sale holla at me if interstead 400


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 12 2009, 07:52 AM~15957556
> *:biggrin:
> Damn......................... :0  :0
> Up early................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15946717
> *The Things that happen at King Auto are left unexplainable!!!! Lmaoooooo Love u Guyssss
> 
> Chicho & Flaco in their painting attire!!!!!
> ...


Representing!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 12 2009, 10:55 AM~15957819
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ITS COMIN*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Paint and leaf by sour diesel








:uh:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK, STREETSOFDADECC :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

uffin: 
















































uffin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 12 2009, 01:30 PM~15959944
> *RoLLiN ShReK, STREETSOFDADECC  :wave:
> *


wuz up *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2009, 03:46 PM~15960937
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking real clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RoLLiN ShReK...DOSE THIS ***** LIVE IN HALLANDALE????


If so I been seeing him for the last two months now around my job....His shit was clean with all chrome wheelz but the new white on white is tight also


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2009, 06:46 PM~15960937
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Old school look :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 12 2009, 09:15 AM~15957934
> *wus good hector
> *


  times is hard homie  but god is good


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 12 2009, 06:10 PM~15961962
> *Old school look  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats that babyboy 2009 remix! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 12 2009, 10:49 PM~15962723
> *thats that babyboy 2009 remix!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Any painters/bodymen on here want to come by and give me an estimate to bodywork my regal and paint it black.
I want it flawless with no dings, dents, or waves.
Don't worry about buffing it or anything.
Use cheap paint(base clear no single stage) cause it'll be sanded off anyway. 

Honestly, I don't have time to do it, and don't really care to make time to do it.
And even if I did want to make time, I couldn't. 

Not bull shitting.

Looking for real bodymen.
Not someone who has done shit here and there.


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

still looking for sum 22.5 floaters


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2009, 03:46 PM~15960937
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2009, 03:46 PM~15960937
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



wuz up homie your car looking real nice !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BUBBA-D

whAt it Do


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 12 2009, 10:57 PM~15962787
> *Any painters/bodymen on here want to come by and give me an estimate to bodywork my regal and paint it black.
> I want it flawless with no dings, dents, or waves.
> Don't worry about buffing it or anything.
> ...



And before anyone gets it twisted, I'm not asking for my shit to be painted.
I just want to make sure the bodywork I'm paying for is flawless.
I don't want to find out it's not when I'm painting it.
I don't got time for bullshit.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*TODAY.............IN HIALEAH*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 12 2009, 12:50 PM~15959655
> * Paint and leaf by sour diesel
> 
> 
> ...


   Hows the rest coming........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ANYBODY HAVE THE PIEACE THAT HOLDS THE RADIATOR IN PLACE ON THE TOP FOR A REGAL????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

See yall at the car show. After party at CAROL MART!


----------



## TRYMEBCH (Oct 31, 2008)

*GOOD MORNIN LAYITLOW*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRYMEBCH_@Dec 13 2009, 10:41 AM~15966431
> *GOOD MORNIN LAYITLOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up peeps just wanted to say i hope u guys have fun at the show today and all the hialeah boys hope yall come back with some awords.I wish I can be out there but I got shit to do.Watson take alout pics my *****'s and all y'all try to keep me updated I'll check it up on my iPhone to see how every thing is going Dale. Be safe and be bless God bless


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

UP FOR SALE STOCK 57 2 DOOR FRAME READY FOR MOLDING OR WHATEVER YOU GOT IN MIND, SWITCHING TO A MORISON.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 10:28 AM~15966407
> *
> 
> 
> ...












I'm ready too.
Not for no car show, just because I can. :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 13 2009, 01:44 PM~15968465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 13 2009, 05:36 PM~15968838
> *:roflmao:
> *



just trying out the new camera on random shots. 



















Because I can. :cheesy: lol


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 13 2009, 04:44 PM~15968465
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damnnnnnnnnn playa !!!! u should take pics tomarrow of sum yachts


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 13 2009, 07:47 PM~15969802
> *damnnnnnnnnn playa !!!! u should take pics tomarrow of sum yachts
> *


Or the white girls coming off the yachts to wait for taxi's.....lol :cheesy: :0


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 13 2009, 04:50 PM~15969822
> *Or the white girls coming off the yachts to wait for taxi's.....lol  :cheesy:  :0
> *


4 real!!!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 13 2009, 07:50 PM~15969822
> *Or the white girls coming off the yachts to wait for taxi's.....lol  :cheesy:  :0
> *


even better !!!!! :biggrin: 


***** i got a raw ass bug zapper good for up to 1 acre so hopefully no more bites !!!!!!! ***** osvaldo told me today he was feeding the monkeys on friday and that they almost attacked him !!!!! we gatta do sum monkey searching !!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15970743
> *even better !!!!!  :biggrin:
> ***** i got a raw ass bug zapper good for up to 1 acre so hopefully no more bites !!!!!!! ***** osvaldo told me today he was feeding the monkeys on friday and that they almost attacked him !!!!! we gatta do sum monkey searching !!!!
> *



lol!!!!!!!

Lets go!!!! 


And I hope that zapper works, cause soon enough, I'm going to be a giant noseeum bite. 
I got bites on bites.


My arms look like they're wrapped in ostrich.


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 13 2009, 09:56 PM~15970857
> *lol!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets go!!!!
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 13 2009, 11:32 AM~15966567
> *Wuz up peeps just wanted to say i hope u guys have fun at the show today and all the hialeah boys hope yall come back with some awords.I wish I can be out there but I got shit to do.Watson take alout pics my *****'s and all y'all try to keep me updated I'll check it up on my iPhone to see how every thing is going Dale. Be safe and be bless God bless
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 13 2009, 04:44 PM~15968465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thats whats up


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN TITO, jr45,* lalo22*, sventrechevyboi, *Mr lowrider305
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED,* ROLLIN TITO*, caddyboy, IIMPALAA, lalo22, sventrechevyboi, *Mr lowrider305*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 13 2009, 07:27 PM~15971183
> *MISTER ED, ROLLIN TITO, caddyboy, IIMPALAA, lalo22, sventrechevyboi, Mr lowrider305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats good *****!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED, ROLLIN TITO

A ***** chillin...how yall doing


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 07:29 PM~15971210
> *MISTER ED, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> A ***** chillin...how yall doing
> *


i see u aint at your fav. sunday spot! lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STR8 UP PROPZ!!!!!Vary clean monte


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy Holidays to all riders!!!!! Stay POSITIVE....
OBSESSION CC.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 13 2009, 10:30 PM~15971218
> *i see u aint at your fav. sunday spot! lol
> *


 :biggrin: I was out there....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 08:03 PM~15971637
> *:biggrin: I was out there....
> *


i meant barf-mart


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

THIS FRIDAY DECEMBER 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL....

NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:17 PM~15971813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that whats up ill be out there chillin with yall ***** luv this hang out :thumbsup: good people good spot no drama :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 08:33 PM~15972004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the disney castle in the background...lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 13 2009, 11:39 PM~15972075
> *is that the disney castle in the background...lol
> *


Ya


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 08:40 PM~15972091
> *Ya
> *


dam that was a fast drive to o-land-o


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 13 2009, 11:43 PM~15972121
> *dam that was a  fast drive to o-land-o
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Jeff look at your old caddy now 








:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 13 2009, 08:19 PM~15971094
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3NUNT6hqUI
> *


what happen to the fender its bent


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

actually the chrome bottom piece after the wheel


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 08:42 PM~15972114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 14 2009, 02:03 AM~15973864
> *:0
> *


Working top & working quarter windows


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

in miami buyer responsible for pick up $5800 obo

fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed 
custome blue interior with impala stitched in and chevy on the headrest custome steering wheel 
custom hoodscoop 
5.7 lt1 police pacage high performance engine tranny and posi rear end runs strong 
A/C BLOWS COLD digital dash 
custom 24 inch rims candy painted good tires 
k&n intake dual flowmasters to much to list 
honestly the car has NO PROBLEMS AT ALL 

786-470-4836 OR 786-378-3124 CALL OR TXT AT ANY TIME


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 14 2009, 12:05 AM~15974333
> *Working top & working quarter windows
> 
> 
> ...



nice tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 14 2009, 12:05 AM~15974333
> *Working top & working quarter windows
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I know the builder!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

for sale make offer dont need them hamer just used it on one knock off basicly NEW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 14 2009, 03:10 AM~15974375
> *I know! I know the builder!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 09:18 PM~15972557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fun ....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15971342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 14 2009, 03:56 AM~15974639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 10:57 PM~15971560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to my homeboy, dimitris for his win! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

sour diesel, COUPE DE BEAR, MISTER ED, ErickaNjr, LeXxTaCy
wats good


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, MR.GRUMPY, 95rangeron14z, *LeXxTaCy*, sour diesel, ErickaNjr

glad 2 see u had a safe journey back :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

'94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale! 

$3700 obo


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 08:28 AM~15975709
> *'94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale!
> 
> $3700 obo
> ...


WHY??


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 14 2009, 11:24 AM~15975686
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, MR.GRUMPY, 95rangeron14z, LeXxTaCy, sour diesel, ErickaNjr
> 
> ...


thank u, sir! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 14 2009, 11:29 AM~15975717
> *WHY??
> *


planning to upgrade to a '96


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:21 AM~15975675
> *sour diesel, COUPE DE BEAR, MISTER ED, ErickaNjr, LeXxTaCy
> wats good
> *


que bola?


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 11:30 AM~15975726
> *que bola?
> *


chillen so u selling da lac huh..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:32 AM~15975735
> *chillen so u selling da lac huh..
> *


well, if i don't sell it...that's fine! i'm happy wit her....BUTTTT if i can upgrade to a '96, that would be even better :biggrin:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 08:30 AM~15975725
> *planning to upgrade to a '96
> *


ooooooooooooooHHH!! oKay....


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 14 2009, 11:48 AM~15975832
> *ooooooooooooooHHH!! oKay....
> *


  

btw, u were lost this weekend....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

sOoOoOoOo...............








:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Awwwwww shit monte 24 is in da hiz house


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 14 2009, 09:41 AM~15976254
> *Awwwwww shit monte 24 is in da hiz house
> *


AAAAAAAAAwww SHiT!! RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUn!!!! LOL.... 

J/K


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 



looks like ya'll had a good time.....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:00 AM~15975915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oye parceros


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Mother fucker say what.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 14 2009, 12:03 PM~15976952
> *oye parceros
> 
> 
> ...



Claudio........................your ride.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3NUNT6hqUI


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Starting the new year early today.....

























































Thanks santa! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1985 Oldsmobile Delta 88 Coupe for sale

Blue exterior NO RUST anywhere on the car , 307 engine with dress up kit runs great , all pollution eliminated , 70% of the frame is reinforced , 8 inch pistons in the front , 14 inch torpedos in the back , 2 inch extended a-arms , 3 pump set up , 1 showtime piston pump with adex , 12 battery rack with 10 brand new deka batteries , clean interior, power everything with brand new window motors , blue anodized 13's og wires , house grill , plus many extras , ready to hop or cruise 

asking $4000 , trades welcomed , if interested call 786-444-6009 

car is in Miami PICK UP ONLY !!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 10:28 AM~15975709
> *'94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale!
> 
> $3700 obo
> ...


nice color


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 14 2009, 11:31 AM~15977261
> *Claudio........................your ride.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3NUNT6hqUI
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Dec 14 2009, 04:20 PM~15978165
> *nice color
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 09:28 AM~15975709
> *'94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale!
> 
> $3700 obo
> ...


damn gurl why you selling the Lac :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 14 2009, 05:57 PM~15979151
> *damn gurl why you selling the Lac
> *


wanna jump on a cleeeean '96 fleetwood.. :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 14 2009, 12:56 AM~15974639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~

KE BOLA OMAR


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 14 2009, 04:13 PM~15979759
> *2 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~
> 
> KE BOLA OMAR
> *


CHILLIN *****!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

"viejitos miami"


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 14 2009, 03:05 AM~15974333
> *Working top & working quarter windows
> 
> 
> ...


ELEGANCE CUSTOM


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 14 2009, 07:34 PM~15981756
> *"viejitos miami"
> 
> 
> ...


looking good hector..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 14 2009, 08:51 PM~15981958
> *looking good hector..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP AJ WUT IT DO!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics~ Toy Drive 

When: <span style=\'color:quot\'>December 20th 2009

Where: 1413 Avondale Dr Durham NC 27701

Time: 10 am till the last person leaves!

Live Music!
Free Food and Drinks!
Raffles and much more...</span>*


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 08:30 AM~15975725
> *planning to upgrade to a '96
> *


chk ur pm  $$$$


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Wuz up miami


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

NO PIKS 4RM DA SHOW AT BOOMERS???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 14 2009, 07:34 PM~15981756
> *"viejitos miami"
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO BRING THAT OUT TO THE STREETS :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, LeXxTaCy
:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 15 2009, 11:35 AM~15986849
> *IIMPALAA, LeXxTaCy
> :wave:
> *


HOLA!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 15 2009, 08:39 AM~15986868
> *MORNING! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

cant wait 2 see LEXXTACY pull up in the caddy at the friday hangout :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*CUSTOM RIMS AND PEDALS,.,,,,954-651-2061*


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

RIIIIIIIDiCULouS BASS.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cedfX-gzHuM


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Dec 15 2009, 12:31 PM~15987177
> *cant wait 2 see LEXXTACY pull up in the caddy at the friday hangout  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Dec 15 2009, 12:32 PM~15987189
> *CUSTOM RIMS AND PEDALS,.,,,,954-651-2061
> 
> 
> ...


hey u! :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 15 2009, 10:16 AM~15987625
> *hey u! :biggrin:
> *


wat up superstar :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 15 2009, 09:49 AM~15987351
> *RIIIIIIIDiCULouS BASS.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cedfX-gzHuM
> *


sounds like alot of $$$ in there


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 14 2009, 08:58 AM~15975901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 15 2009, 11:57 AM~15986957
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ewww....is that a woman???? wtffff!!!!!?!!!!!?


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... ----->


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Dec 15 2009, 01:28 PM~15987726
> *wat up superstar  :biggrin:
> *


chillin'......what's gooD???? :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 15 2009, 10:33 AM~15987771
> *chillin'......what's gooD???? :biggrin:
> *


on dat paper chase tryn to get like u mami


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 15 2009, 09:49 AM~15987351
> *RIIIIIIIDiCULouS BASS.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cedfX-gzHuM
> *


Bass so serious this hoe fake eyeball falls out haaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

The unexplainable things that happen at the shop continue.... ThE new addition to the shop models


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 15 2009, 10:32 AM~15987761
> *ewww....is that a woman???? wtffff!!!!!?!!!!!?
> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... ----->
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Dec 15 2009, 10:30 AM~15987738
> *sounds like alot of $$$ in there
> *


soUnds Like iT 2 me 2... lol.... DHat shIt soUnds gooD On dha Video and 4 Sum rEasoM idK Bass aaaaaaLWays soUnds Like shIt On videOs & oN dha PhoNe...Lmfaooo!!! bT idk His shIt iMagiNe iT in PeersOOON!! hell naaah!! lol... My eye wiLL probabLy pop Oout 2 doeeee!!! my reeeal onE!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Dec 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15987889
> *Bass so serious this hoe fake eyeball falls out haaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoooo... DaaaaaM!!! Dhat shIIIIIIIt issss SerIous... He Got 3000 More WattS daN dha One i PostED!!! bt ey dey Both GoTT CraaaaZY baaaSS!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 AM~15987934
> *The unexplainable things that happen at the shop continue.... ThE new addition to the shop models
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 AM~15987934
> *The unexplainable things that happen at the shop continue.... ThE new addition to the shop models
> 
> 
> ...


recap of dis... 









I graB my tiTs for Fun.... 









I driVe a LincoLn.... 









Im Gay & i Dnt Give a Fuk!!! fuK what A hatEr goTta saY.. 

Lmfaoooo!!! & NO HE reaLLy isn'T gay Im just PlayIng wiTh hIM!! oK...

YaLL dnT stArt taLkn shIT nOw...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 15 2009, 10:15 AM~15987620
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SOUND OF REVENGE, *MISTER ED*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE

i c u knee-grow


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 15 2009, 01:53 PM~15987934
> *The unexplainable things that happen at the shop continue.... ThE new addition to the shop models
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 15 2009, 11:36 AM~15988311
> *i c u knee-grow
> *


i see u too hoe-moe! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup with that hoe moe sh!!!!!!t.....












































que bola :cheesy: anything on that pm...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 15 2009, 12:12 PM~15988637
> *sup with that hoe moe sh!!!!!!t.....
> que bola  :cheesy: anything on that pm...
> *


my knee-grows are interested but they need to get some things out the way first


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 15 2009, 03:13 PM~15988648
> *my knee-grows are interested but they need to get some things out the way first
> *



OK DALE LMK....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 15 2009, 12:14 PM~15988653
> *OK DALE LMK....
> *


BIG10/4


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/quote
> lmao jose was clowning . Shit but your not 2 far behind ur lucky it was 2 dark for your pic . Lmao


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15988297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that u and i????? awwwww que cute...i likes! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

]will sell everything for $300 firm including back window and quater windows
78-80 MONTE CARLO DOORS FOR SALE ASKIN $250 THERE POWER WINDOW AND LOCKS PASSENGER SIDE IS RUST FREE DRIVER A LITTLE RUST ON BUT FIXABLE ALSO HAVE HARNESS TO CONVERT A MONTE TO POWER DOOR COME WITHOUT WIDE ROCKERS PM ME OR CALL ME OR TEXT 754 244 3108
also got back window and quater windows 
DRIVER SIDE FERNDER RUST FREE 40 BUCKS
TRUNK RUST FREE 50 BUCKS
ALSO HAVE A SET WIDE ROCKERS MISSING THE PASSENGER FENDER 50 BUCKS


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 15 2009, 01:27 PM~15989341
> *is that u and i????? awwwww que cute...i likes!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


naw my two best friends :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

what it look like ppl?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 15 2009, 04:33 PM~15989396
> *naw my two best friends :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol!! ur tooooooooo funny...u know that???? and why aren't u in the pic?????


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> > LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> > [/quote
> > lmao jose was clowning . Shit but your not 2 far behind ur lucky it was 2 dark for your pic . Lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 15 2009, 02:31 PM~15989942
> *chichi issss sooooooooo lucky that we couldnt get a good pic of him running thru okee!!!!! lmfaoooo y eso que we had like 4 ppl trying to take the pic!!!! we will get him next time flaco!!!! lmfaoooo
> *


A WTF why is it that u show up after I leave u need to take my pic lol so I can get paid homie this shit ant even rite lol


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 15 2009, 04:12 PM~15991000
> *A WTF why is it that u show up after I leave u need to take my pic lol so I can get paid homie this shit ant even rite lol
> *


lmao


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 AM~15987934
> *The unexplainable things that happen at the shop continue.... ThE new addition to the shop models
> 
> 
> ...


Da car looks better on those center golds 14  that's what's up


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone needs anything cut in vinyl like car club stickers or shop stickers just send me a pm..


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY December 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL....

ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 15 2009, 05:31 PM~15991699
> *If anyone needs anything cut in vinyl like car club stickers or shop stickers just send me a pm..
> *


dam man i just went to the vinyl shop today!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

ROLLIN TITO :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 15 2009, 05:49 PM~15991856
> *ROLLIN TITO      :wave:
> *


wats good *****


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

nothing chilling here at the crib we put some more work in the cut today check it out at my page


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY December 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL....

ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Need to sell my bike asap, is ne one or does ne -1 know some whom may be interested


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Dec 15 2009, 07:34 PM~15992909
> *Need to sell my bike asap, is ne one or does ne -1 know some whom may be interested
> 
> *


*
should take it to the cna hangout imo*


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

any one in sout FL sellin 13by 7 standard offset ?
my reverse just wont tuck

hit me up man - I gota get this car rollin


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 15 2009, 04:12 PM~15991000
> *A WTF why is it that u show up after I leave u need to take my pic lol so I can get paid homie this shit ant even rite lol
> *


lol i usually go when flacos there...... next time u go n im not there call me tell chicho or chichi or flaco anybody there to call me n ill go take ur pic!!!! lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^^lay it low junkie :biggrin: ^^^^


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning junkies! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

GOOD MORNING PEOPPLE


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 15 2009, 09:37 PM~15993612
> *any one in sout FL sellin 13by 7 standard offset ?
> my reverse just wont tuck
> 
> ...


i get it new 79.00 each let me no


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *viejitos miami*, LeXxTaCy
whats good with you hector? wen we going to see that chevy?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

wazza miami anybody rydin out diz weekend?? or people just layin low like always till da jan 3 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 16 2009, 08:18 AM~15997230
> * wazza miami anybody rydin out diz weekend?? or people just layin low like always till da jan 3 :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


if i dont end up going to jupiter me and Q will be crusing the streets of Miami if u want to join.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

gooooood moring 2 u all..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 15 2009, 01:43 PM~15989498
> *lol!! ur tooooooooo funny...u know that???? and why aren't u in the pic?????
> *


iam right here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 16 2009, 11:35 AM~15997358
> *iam right here</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i29.tinypic.com/20zphl2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




LMAO!!!!!! Y DO _I_ HAVE TO BE THE RED <span style=\'colorurple\'>GAY LOOKING ONE THOOO??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 16 2009, 06:32 AM~15996846
> *^^^^lay it low junkie :biggrin: ^^^^
> *


y do i have to be a lay it low junkie im never on this shit n then when im on its cuz everybody is telling me to get on n shut up ur a lil junkie too cuz ur always on this!!! mira a ver que te voy a cortar el agua la luz y el cable!!!! lmao love ya


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 16 2009, 09:48 AM~15997841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 15 2009, 08:37 PM~15993612
> *any one in sout FL sellin 13by 7 standard offset ?
> my reverse just wont tuck
> 
> ...


Yooooo hit me up. 786 486 4390 robert


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 16 2009, 09:56 AM~15997912
> *y do i have to be a lay it low junkie im never on this shit n then when im on its cuz everybody is telling me to get on n shut up ur a lil junkie too cuz ur always on this!!! mira a ver que te voy a cortar el agua la luz y el cable!!!! lmao love ya
> *


Wow wat a looooooooser guy. Wowwww. Lol. Nerd


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 10:19 AM~15998103
> *Wow wat a looooooooser guy. Wowwww.  Lol. Nerd
> *


For real


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 10:19 AM~15998103
> *Wow wat a looooooooser guy. Wowwww.  Lol. Nerd
> *


shut up both of u!!! estan de pinga los dos esatan los dos tal para cual..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 16 2009, 11:13 AM~15998513
> *shut up both of u!!! estan de pinga los dos esatan los dos tal para cual..
> *


Seeee ve que. Ur new to lay it low. Wow.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 16 2009, 08:18 AM~15997230
> * wazza miami anybody rydin out diz weekend?? or people just layin low like always till da jan 3 :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Always riding CBS hang out on Friday


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

who's riding to the CNA Customz hangout Friday night??? i'll be out there

anyone going to 2nite's hangout??????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 14 2009, 11:00 AM~15975580
> *congrats to my homeboy, dimitris for his win! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ima b der on fri


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 03:03 PM~15998915
> *Ima b der on fri
> *


goooooooooooood 4 u! lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 12:15 PM~15999010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pix.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 16 2009, 12:26 PM~15999085
> *goooooooooooood 4 u! lol :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Aaaaaaaaaaaa. Okkk.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

fellas......y so quiet???? sppeeeeaaakkkk!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 16 2009, 12:38 PM~15999176
> *fellas......y so quiet???? sppeeeeaaakkkk!
> *


Nobody wants to talk to you lol. Jk.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 03:42 PM~15999207
> *Nobody wants to talk to you  lol. Jk.
> *



lol...suuuuuuure! hey, buy my lac! lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 16 2009, 12:45 PM~15999225
> *lol...suuuuuuure! hey, buy my lac! lol
> *


How much u want for it. Im tryin to convince one of my coworkers to get a lowrider


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 03:27 PM~15999091
> *Nice pix.
> *


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 03:58 PM~15999340
> *How much u want for it.  Im tryin to convince one of my coworkers to get a lowrider
> *


i'm going for 3700 obo... butttt, $$$money$$$ talks..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my skirts and some of the last set of trims i needed for my 63 just got here :biggrin: 
sooner or later, it'll come out!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 16 2009, 08:22 AM~15997249
> *if i dont end up going to jupiter me and Q will be crusing the streets of Miami if u want to join.
> *


 :thumbsup: dats wat am talkin about comin together n riden out diff clubs solo ryders just hittin da street puttin all da dramma behind n ryden back to back i just see us lowriders break more neck dan big rims just my opinion  ill let you know wazza !! :nicoderm:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 16 2009, 11:43 AM~15998764
> *Always riding CBS hang out on Friday
> *


  yea i know about dat hangout too but am talkin about sat nite or sunday afternoon just rydin out :yes: ,n i know u always rydin out !! :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 16 2009, 01:49 PM~15999811
> *:thumbsup: dats wat am talkin about comin together n riden out  diff clubs solo ryders just hittin da street puttin all da dramma behind n ryden back to back i just see us lowriders break more neck dan big rims just my opinion  ill let you know wazza !! :nicoderm:
> *


Shyt my monte gets more attention da my truck. I need to get juiced already


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 14 2009, 02:02 PM~15978012
> *1985 Oldsmobile Delta 88 Coupe for sale
> 
> Blue exterior NO RUST anywhere on the car , 307 engine with dress up kit runs great , all pollution eliminated , 70% of the frame is reinforced , 8 inch pistons in the front , 14 inch torpedos in the back , 2 inch extended a-arms , 3 pump set up , 1 showtime piston pump with adex , 12 battery rack with 10 brand new deka batteries , clean interior, power everything with brand new window motors , blue anodized 13's og wires , house grill , plus many extras , ready to hop or cruise
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 04:45 PM~15999778
> *my skirts and some of the last set of trims i needed for my 63 just got here :biggrin:
> sooner or later, it'll come out!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 01:57 PM~15999882
> *Shyt my monte gets more attention da my truck.  I need to get juiced already
> *


  get dat juice u make a hater look twice at it :0 da best feelin in da world wen u look tru da rear mirror n they still lookin lol :nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 04:29 PM~15999612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now, that's a bucket!!!.....










jk!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 16 2009, 02:05 PM~15999939
> * get dat juice u make a hater look twice at it  :0 da best feelin in da world wen u look tru da rear mirror n they still lookin lol :nicoderm:
> *


Yup. R when ppl make u stop for a pic. Wat would b nice is a lil ride out on a sat night


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 16 2009, 02:07 PM~15999957
> *now, that's a bucket!!!.....
> jk!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shyyyyyyyt. Dat shyt uglyyyy 4 real it looks like zebra. And it gots an ls front with out da ls moldings


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 02:08 PM~15999973
> *Yup. R when ppl make u stop for a pic.    Wat would b nice is  a lil ride out on a sat night
> *


 :yes: wit da weather bein so nice n cool diz time of da year, theres alot of us in here dat r dyin ride out  n about da people makin u stop to take a pic man dats ur trophy rite there makes u feel good about your ride :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 16 2009, 02:16 PM~16000038
> *:yes: wit da weather bein so nice n cool diz time of da year, theres alot of us in here dat r dyin ride out   n about da people makin u stop to take a pic man dats ur trophy rite there makes u feel good about your ride :thumbsup:
> *



just curious!!! nothing intentional at all.. what lowrider u got?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 04:45 PM~15999778
> *my skirts and some of the last set of trims i needed for my 63 just got here :biggrin:
> sooner or later, it'll come out!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

FOR SALE ASAP $5,000
SPREAD THE WORD GUYS MUST BE GONE SOON,2006 CBR 1000
786-553-3967


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 16 2009, 11:50 AM~15998812
> *who's riding to the CNA Customz hangout Friday night??? i'll be out there
> 
> anyone going to 2nite's hangout??????????????
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Honda-Cbr-1...=item3a55be1374


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Dec 16 2009, 06:11 PM~16000519
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Honda-Cbr-1...=item3a55be1374


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 05:35 PM~16000205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 04:28 PM~16001298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeee pic ohhh fiberglasss done by meeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 16 2009, 07:14 PM~16001147
> *nice picks homie
> *


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 16 2009, 07:31 PM~16001328
> *niceeeee pic      ohhh  fiberglasss done by meeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


propz fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*LeXxTaCy*
your inbox is full


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I know this some rendom shit to ask but do any of you guys like NICKI MINAJ


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE TRIPLE BLACK BIG BODY FOR SALE REALY WANT IT WIT LT1 AND 95 OR 96 BUT LET ME KNOW HAS TO TO BE CLEAN THO NO PROBLEMS NOT CUT ORIGINAL WOULD BE BEST PM ME


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 05:15 PM~16001740
> *I know this some rendom shit to ask but do any of you guys like NICKI MINAJ
> 
> 
> ...


thatz a nice toto


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 08:15 PM~16001740
> *I know this some rendom shit to ask but do any of you guys like NICKI MINAJ
> 
> 
> ...


she go hard. her n trina are up der!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 16 2009, 09:28 PM~16002433
> *she go hard. her n trina are up der!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:17 PM~15971813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nino shop or Chuchi shop dats da ???????
:uh:


----------



## Miami305 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2009, 08:33 PM~15972004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL !!!! i bet they still making payment !! LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats the date for this ride out??????


----------



## Miami305 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 14 2009, 07:40 PM~15981824
> *ELEGANCE CUSTOM
> *


That's nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc you gott build one of these


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think it's a custom kit never seen a towncar model in the stores before


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305_@Dec 16 2009, 06:41 PM~16002559
> *Nino shop or Chuchi shop dats da ???????
> :uh:
> *


BOTH!! I (NINO) DO MUSIC & CHUCHI SELLS RIMS
IT'S FUNNY HOW MUTHAFUCKAS AINT GOT BALLS TO MAN UP AND HAD TO MAKE A FAKE SCREEN NAME TO TALK SUM SHIT. HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT ANY MORE QUESTION 305 364 8888


----------



## Miami305 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Dec 16 2009, 07:29 PM~16003161
> *BOTH!! I (NINO) DO MUSIC & CHUCHI SELLS RIMS
> IT'S FUNNY HOW MUTHAFUCKAS AINT GOT BALLS TO MAN UP AND HAD TO MAKE A FAKE SCREEN NAME TO TALK SUM SHIT. HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT ANY MORE QUESTION 305 364 8888
> *


LOL :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHUCHI SHOPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15999778
> *my skirts and some of the last set of trims i needed for my 63 just got here :biggrin:
> sooner or later, it'll come out!
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 16 2009, 01:49 PM~15999811
> *:thumbsup: dats wat am talkin about comin together n riden out  diff clubs solo ryders just hittin da street puttin all da dramma behind n ryden back to back i just see us lowriders break more neck dan big rims just my opinion  ill let you know wazza !! :nicoderm:
> *


for real mi ***** i get that shit all the time.. especially wen they still looking and you click your ship up.. they be like ohhh dam..lmao
I'm going to get a few of my peepz together and organize it.. so watson keep an eye out for that date it coming real soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 06:58 PM~16002775
> *Doc you gott build one of these
> 
> 
> ...



















you have to make it from the limo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 17 2009, 12:01 AM~16004145
> *for real mi ***** i get that shit all the time.. especially wen they still looking and you click your ship up.. they be like ohhh dam..lmao
> I'm going to get a few of my peepz together and organize it.. so watson keep an eye out for that date it coming real soon!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 17 2009, 12:55 AM~16004812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thankz alot homie...Im going to hit up my boy to make me one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305, Miami305Rida, *D-BO
*
:biggrin: yoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15999778
> *my skirts and some of the last set of trims i needed for my 63 just got here :biggrin:
> sooner or later, it'll come out!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0   :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Dec 16 2009, 07:19 PM~16003035
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the snow man ???? nice granny ......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 17 2009, 06:03 AM~16007343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *ROLLIN regal TITO*, 83delta88



fixed :biggrin: k-bola


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 09:58 PM~16002775
> *Doc you gott build one of these
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CUTE  :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 17 2009, 01:03 AM~16006657
> *how much for the snow man ???? nice granny ......
> *




dats the open sign! lmao!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Dec 17 2009, 07:27 AM~16007582
> *dats the open sign! lmao!
> *


I get itttttttttt. Lol


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 17 2009, 07:18 AM~16007543
> *GOOD MORNING!
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Dec 17 2009, 10:45 AM~16007660
> *
> *


HEY OMAR! HOW R U???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 17 2009, 07:14 AM~16007526
> *MISTER ED, ROLLIN regal TITO, 83delta88
> fixed  :biggrin: k-bola
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shhhhhhh! *****. lol que bola susia!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 17 2009, 07:51 AM~16007679
> *HEY OMAR! HOW R U???
> *


 Im doing great sweetie! how about yourself?? :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

.....................


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Dec 17 2009, 10:56 AM~16007714
> *Im doing great sweetie! how about yourself??  :biggrin:
> *


SAME, THANK U!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 17 2009, 08:05 AM~16007754
> *SAME, THANK U!
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

dddeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaadddddd....

hector!! what's up? :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 17 2009, 11:17 AM~16008663
> *dddeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaadddddd....
> 
> hector!! what's up? :biggrin:
> *


trying to be a super star like you mama "MS FL LOWRIDER CHICK"PART 1 :biggrin: ITS A NEW YEAR STEP YOUR GAME UP MAKE THAT CASH BABY GIRL


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 07:15 PM~16001740
> *I know this some rendom shit to ask but do any of you guys like NICKI MINAJ
> 
> 
> ...


yuh she go hard


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

I kno m late, but why is miami fest on regional lowriders instead of post your ride?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Dec 17 2009, 11:08 AM~16009270
> *I kno m late, but why is miami fest on regional lowriders instead of post your ride?
> *


they relocated all the locations fest to regionals


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

just pick this up today














after the grill :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 17 2009, 11:17 AM~16009375
> *they relocated all the locations fest to regionals
> *


bet
:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Dec 17 2009, 01:20 PM~16009408
> *just pick this up today
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :thumbsdown: lol :buttkick:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

hater!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :x: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Dec 17 2009, 01:29 PM~16009498
> *hater!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :x:  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


sure if you say so :machinegun:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Selling DUB floaters pm if intrested 1600 obo


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 14 2009, 02:02 PM~15978012
> *1985 Oldsmobile Delta 88 Coupe for sale
> 
> Blue exterior NO RUST anywhere on the car , 307 engine with dress up kit runs great , all pollution eliminated , 70% of the frame is reinforced , 8 inch pistons in the front , 14 inch torpedos in the back , 2 inch extended a-arms , 3 pump set up , 1 showtime piston pump with adex , 12 battery rack with 10 brand new deka batteries , clean interior, power everything with brand new window motors , blue anodized 13's og wires , house grill , plus many extras , ready to hop or cruise
> ...


3,500


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

need this stuff gone!









$200obo

















$275 firm they are $500 plus new









$100 shipped









$150 shipped cost $180 the are new!









$50 shipped









pioneer 6x9 $25









pioneer 6x9 $40









honda B16 vtec block guard $100obo cost me $150 and its still new









turbonatics waste gate $100 obo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what happened to scarface and his lincoln town car from rollin???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 17 2009, 02:50 PM~16011386
> *what happened to scarface and his lincoln town car from rollin???
> *


he still around i believe oscar. i personally havent seen him in a while


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 17 2009, 02:55 PM~16011417
> *he still around i believe oscar. i personally havent seen him in a while
> *


it's been a minute since he took his car apart i was wondering if he ever finished it or what.....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 17 2009, 03:10 PM~16011531
> *it's been a minute since he took his car apart i was wondering if he ever finished it or what.....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

ROLLIN TITO yoo wat ton are them red coils pm me or call me


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam this shit is dead!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who all rideing tommor?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lo when we going to ride???????????????????


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 17 2009, 09:06 PM~16013462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn Chris hookd me up with one...I tryd building IT but I ended up junking it 


YOUR SHIT NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC.....WHATS GOOD SIR


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 17 2009, 08:33 PM~16013745
> *DOC.....WHATS GOOD SIR
> *



JUST CHILLEN AT THE CRIB BORED AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

whts up mr.lowrider 305


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 17 2009, 09:34 PM~16013761
> *JUST CHILLEN AT THE CRIB BORED AS FUCK  :biggrin:
> *


Man it's raining bAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Dec 17 2009, 09:38 PM~16013805
> *whts up mr.lowrider 305
> *


sAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"M" IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Whats good fam...hows the wife & kids


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

good chillin in the rain u


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Dec 17 2009, 09:42 PM~16013847
> *good chillin in the rain u
> *


vIBEING DOWG...Just geting my money rite for the Competition


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

CNA bound 2morrow whose ridin??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

One time for *LeXxTaCy* I seen her driveing the caddy in the rain passing infront of my job today...propz girl


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 17 2009, 07:03 PM~16014056
> *CNA bound 2morrow whose ridin??
> *


im there like a BEAR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO
:wave: wuz up *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hans whaT iT d0


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 17 2009, 07:24 PM~16014253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She gotta eat!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I heard there was a new car club coming out soon. lol


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Dec 17 2009, 08:21 PM~16014936
> *She gotta eat!
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 17 2009, 10:29 PM~16015053
> *I heard there was a new car club coming out soon. lol
> 
> 
> ...



lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Mr lowrider305, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, *Saltlife305*

:scrutinize: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 17 2009, 11:29 PM~16015053
> *I heard there was a new car club coming out soon. lol
> 
> 
> ...



sum ppl might take offense to that lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 18 2009, 12:13 AM~16015593
> *sum ppl might take offense to that lol
> *


It's your car, not mine!

:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Dec 17 2009, 09:21 PM~16014936
> *She gotta eat!
> *


She needs a food drive done for her...................feed the hungry!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 18 2009, 12:27 AM~16015746
> *It's your car, not mine!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *




S.L.M. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Just got done about 1hr ago..... tired....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed 
custome blue interior with impala stitched in and chevy on the headrest custome steering wheel 
custom hoodscoop 
5.7 lt1 police pacage high performance engine tranny and posi rear end runs strong 
A/C BLOWS COLD digital dash 
custom 24 inch rims candy painted good tires 
k&n intake dual flowmasters to much to list 
honestly the car has NO PROBLEMS AT ALL 

786-470-4836 OR 786-378-3124 CALL OR TXT AT ANY TIME 



IN MIAMI $5500


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

chevy boy at it again. fuck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 18 2009, 01:01 AM~16016079
> *Just got done about 1hr ago..... tired....
> 
> 
> ...


propz mr big "I"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl in your hood?


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 17 2009, 07:24 PM~16014253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA DEPIIIIIIIIINgA LA cHIQUItA ESA!! :0 DAaaaAm!!! FEISISISISISIIIIMAAA!!! :thumbsdown: C lE VEn LAS cOSTiLLAs Y ToDO... :barf: EEEEWLk!! I WOnDER y SHE HiDInG hER TEEtH??? WHeRE DEy DO dHAT @.... 
oL BASeR LooKN ASS fEMAlE!!! :barf: 

SUmBODY tHROW dHAT gIRl SUm BUUUrGERS!!!


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

RAIN OR SHINE FRIDAY December 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL...ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! JUST COME OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT LIKE ALL WAYS THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## SiQueres SiQueres! (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 17 2009, 10:01 PM~16016079
> *Just got done about 1hr ago..... tired....
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad :thumbsup:


----------



## SiQueres SiQueres! (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 18 2009, 07:36 AM~16018555
> *ESTA DEPIIIIIIIIINgA LA cHIQUItA ESA!! :0 DAaaaAm!!! FEISISISISISIIIIMAAA!!! :thumbsdown:  C lE VEn LAS cOSTiLLAs Y ToDO... :barf: EEEEWLk!! I WOnDER y SHE HiDInG hER TEEtH??? WHeRE DEy DO dHAT @....
> oL BASeR LooKN ASS fEMAlE!!! :barf:
> 
> ...


Delen comida a esa flacaaaa !!! hno:


----------



## SiQueres SiQueres! (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 17 2009, 07:24 PM~16014253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esa Flaca delen comida por favor !!! SI QUERES SI QUERES !!! hno:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 17 2009, 10:19 PM~16014211
> *One time for LeXxTaCy I seen her driveing the caddy in the rain passing infront of my job today...propz girl
> *


heyyy...shit, i was left stranded right there on sheridan and 56th ave...by the oakwood plaza. i ran over a puddle and the distributor got soaked..so, i had to leave my lac there ........fuking rain!!! on top of that, my phone got wet while i was trying to call for help... fuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SiQueres SiQueres! (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Dec 18 2009, 07:48 AM~16018645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que nota que nurri pofi "Nino" !? Nacaradas conchas del mar !! ahi nos vemos al raton !!
:h5: SI QUERES SI QUERES !


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 17 2009, 05:50 PM~16011382
> *need this stuff gone!
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the winnie the pooh coin bank???  lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 17 2009, 09:21 PM~16013605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yehh-yaahhhh! big ups to my buddy, fila!!!!! his lac shoulda won 1st tho..just my opinion... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 18 2009, 09:20 AM~16019245
> *heyyy...shit, i was left stranded right there on sheridan and 56th ave...by the oakwood plaza. i ran over a puddle and the distributor got soaked..so, i had to leave my lac there ........fuking rain!!! on top of that, my phone got wet while i was trying to call for help... fuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


DAMN i could've walked over there and gave you a hand.....


----------



## SiQueres SiQueres! (Dec 17, 2009)

1X 4 my Homeboy Chicho"M" , Danny"STN", Keeping it REAL !!!! 
Yo aqui "Walt" away but NOT retired ! Just watching la gente nueva querer hacer algo que nosotros ya hicimos y inventar cosas que ya estan inventadas, but is all good homie.Much proud to evry1 out there working hard and long hrs on their Broughms(projects).Just remenber con Dios todo es possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 18 2009, 12:45 PM~16019422
> *DAMN i could've walked over there and gave you a hand.....
> *


really? lol..damn.. my baby is left stranded at the gas station...i hope it's just the distributor.. i tried 2 crank it, but it's not cranking.. i checked the battery, but that wasn't the prob..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 18 2009, 09:38 AM~16019374
> *how much for the winnie the pooh coin bank???  lol
> *


YOU GOT TO BARGAIN MII GORDA FOR THAT 1!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 18 2009, 01:26 PM~16019796
> *YOU GOT TO BARGAIN MII GORDA FOR THAT 1!!
> *


lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 18 2009, 10:12 AM~16019666
> *really? lol..damn.. my baby is left stranded at the gas station...i hope it's just the distributor.. i tried 2 crank it, but it's not cranking.. i checked the battery, but that wasn't the prob..
> *


is the car still there.....????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

MISTER ED :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 18 2009, 10:31 AM~16019844
> *is the car still there.....????
> *


if it is .. i have some 14s for sale. with tires.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 18 2009, 01:48 AM~16016589
> *propz mr big "I"
> *


Thanks Wats.... when are you up?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 18 2009, 10:47 AM~16020005
> *if it is .. i have some 14s for sale. with tires.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

WOW like that!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 18 2009, 10:31 AM~16019844
> *is the car still there.....????
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 18 2009, 01:47 PM~16020005
> *if it is .. i have some 14s for sale. with tires.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
LOL...WHHHHHAAAAAAA!?!??!! SHIIIIIIT, THEY BETTER B THERE!!! hno: hno: :rant: :rant: 

IF THEY AREN'T, I KNOW WHO GOT 'EM.... :twak: :nicoderm:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 18 2009, 02:51 PM~16020520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY POOOOOOOOOR BABY ...SHE IS ALL ALONE N ABANDONED..... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

RAIN OR SHINE TONIGHT December 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL...ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! JUST COME OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT LIKE ALL WAYS THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HOW LONG DOES A FUKIN DISTRIBUTOR TAKE TO DRY WHEN IT GETS SOAKED??????? SHITTTT.....THIS SUXXXXXXX!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 18 2009, 01:39 PM~16019924
> *MISTER ED  :wave:
> *



:wave: ROLLIN REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

I need Ericks number any one got it?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 very nice


> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 17 2009, 11:01 PM~16016079
> *Just got done about 1hr ago..... tired....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 18 2009, 12:38 PM~16019374
> *how much for the winnie the pooh coin bank???  lol
> *



Damn, if you would have asked how much for it shipped to 33546(any random zipcode) you would officially have been a member of lay it low. 

:cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 18 2009, 12:01 PM~16020577
> *HOW LONG DOES A FUKIN DISTRIBUTOR TAKE TO DRY WHEN IT GETS SOAKED??????? SHITTTT.....THIS SUXXXXXXX!
> *


SHOULD BE DRY BY NOW LOL


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY,* P78dayz*

:scrutinize:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 17 2009, 06:21 PM~16013605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see my dawg fila caddy lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 18 2009, 12:38 PM~16019374
> *how much for the winnie the pooh coin bank???  lol
> *


how about a bigger pic of your avi :happysad: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 18 2009, 12:03 PM~16020595
> *:wave: ROLLIN REGAL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

TONIGHT IS THE HANGOUT AT CNA CUSTOMZ FROM 7:00 TIL....

ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

there in an hour


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Dec 18 2009, 10:36 AM~16018555
> *ESTA DEPIIIIIIIIINgA LA cHIQUItA ESA!! :0 DAaaaAm!!! FEISISISISISIIIIMAAA!!! :thumbsdown:  C lE VEn LAS cOSTiLLAs Y ToDO... :barf: EEEEWLk!! I WOnDER y SHE HiDInG hER TEEtH??? WHeRE DEy DO dHAT @....
> oL BASeR LooKN ASS fEMAlE!!! :barf:
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15999778
> *my skirts and some of the last set of trims i needed for my 63 just got here :biggrin:
> sooner or later, it'll come out!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 18 2009, 04:09 PM~16022053
> *SHOULD BE DRY BY NOW LOL
> *


mr mac?? :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 17 2009, 10:01 PM~16016079
> *Just got done about 1hr ago..... tired....
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work fool..........................   :0 :0 
I likes,,......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, fuckTHErest, Mr lowrider305
Whats good sir,,,,.................................. :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> HOW LONG DOES A FUKIN DISTRIBUTOR TAKE TO DRY WHEN IT GETS SOAKED??????? SHITTTT.....THIS SUXXXXXXX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 18 2009, 03:01 PM~16020577
> *HOW LONG DOES A FUKIN DISTRIBUTOR TAKE TO DRY WHEN IT GETS SOAKED??????? SHITTTT.....THIS SUXXXXXXX!
> *


Just use your blow dryer............ I mean you girls keep those things in your purse right ?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, CADILLAC D
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 18 2009, 10:44 PM~16024616
> *Today...
> 
> 
> ...


damn if i was there in my truck every one would have hated me :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 18 2009, 10:49 PM~16024675
> *Still Hated, fuckTHErest, Mr lowrider305
> Whats good sir,,,,.................................. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: What's good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 18 2009, 11:42 PM~16025133
> *damn if i was there in my truck every one would have hated me  :biggrin:
> *


  Damn I hope if you saw me you dident drive fast....What you going to end up doing to your truck?????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks cna for a great hangout!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 18 2009, 10:34 PM~16025920
> *Thanks cna for a great hangout!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> > HOW LONG DOES A FUKIN DISTRIBUTOR TAKE TO DRY WHEN IT GETS SOAKED??????? SHITTTT.....THIS SUXXXXXXX!
> > remove the top! a lil light sandpaper! good to go!! DON'T BRAKE A NAIL! :biggrin:...........COILPACKS! TELL EM DOUBLE!
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 18 2009, 09:41 AM~16019398
> *yehh-yaahhhh! big ups to my buddy, fila!!!!! his lac shoulda won 1st tho..just my opinion... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I AGREE


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 17 2009, 02:06 PM~16010989
> *Selling DUB floaters pm if intrested 1600 obo
> 
> 
> ...


wat size?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 18 2009, 10:34 PM~16025920
> *Thanks cna for a great hangout!!
> *


hell yea!!! awesome awesome time!! thanks guys!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 18 2009, 09:55 PM~16025615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Does that thing glow in the dark :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 18 2009, 10:34 PM~16025920
> *Thanks cna for a great hangout!!
> *


Like always CNA doing there thang another sick hang out back that up on da food and da drinks had a fucking blast last nite y'all *****'s that didn't come throw missed out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

who's all riding to the beach tonight it should be nice and cold tonight ......

MADE YOU A HATER ..... where you at fool??? :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 09:45 AM~16028400
> *who's all riding to the beach tonight it should be nice and cold tonight ......
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Woke up feeling gangsta ass fuck went out side and is nice ass fuck jump in da Honda hit a switch put on da game old english lid up a black and hit da high way going x -mas sopping with da lady and da lil one. CNA hang out once again was off da chain back dat up for da henny.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Looking for 4 batterys for cheep new or used but in good shape let me know Dale be save and bless


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

CLASSIC ANGELS 
HIGH END CUSTOMS
ALMOST DONE
IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH.......


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 05:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...


tight work


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...


niceeee


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 07:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 FucKiN prOpz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 05:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :0  PROPZ TO YALL BOYZ


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 07:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...



been waiting for this bad boy..... nice


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPIN305_@Dec 19 2009, 07:01 AM~16027709
> *wat size?
> *


they r 22's they came of a chevy with a 5 lug pattern


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2009, 10:30 PM~16033398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the chameleon 1?


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 20 2009, 12:40 AM~16034156
> *is this the chameleon 1?
> *


Im not sure???


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

A LITTLE MORE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 06:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...



:0 DAM IT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 20 2009, 12:57 AM~16034327
> *A LITTLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THATS FOR U MRLOWRIDER CUZ I KNOW U BEEN WAITIN


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2009, 07:19 PM~16032590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: ****** just dont know no time for games down here those are 22"pis :0 in da back its time to start getting hno: thats S.To.N rite there


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2009, 09:19 PM~16032590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 20 2009, 01:01 AM~16034365
> *THATS FOR U MRLOWRIDER CUZ I KNOW U BEEN WAITIN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 20 2009, 01:34 AM~16034692
> *:biggrin: ****** just dont know no time for games down here those are 22"pis  :0 in da back its time to start getting  hno: thats S.To.N rite there
> *


Yall nigggas ant fuckin around I see


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2009, 09:19 PM~16032590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice.

Mark VI's are the shit...not that I'm prejudiced or anything.











:buttkick: <what i deserve for selling it.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

QUE BUELTA GRUMP :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Dec 20 2009, 11:38 AM~16036651
> *QUE BUELTA GRUMP :biggrin:
> *


chillen homie y el baby?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Dec 20 2009, 12:42 AM~16034173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

for sell all gold dayton 14


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 20 2009, 08:40 AM~16036660
> *chillen homie y el baby?
> *


 Bien en la casa


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Dec 20 2009, 11:54 AM~16036717
> *Bien en la casa
> *


trancilo homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up Hellraizer


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 20 2009, 09:00 AM~16036750
> *trancilo homie
> *


WILLY esta agui asiendo planes :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 20 2009, 12:10 PM~16036789
> *Wuz up Hellraizer
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 20 2009, 08:48 AM~16036696
> *for sell all gold dayton 14
> 
> 
> ...


how much???


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody know where I can get 0 gauge welding or audio cable by the feet that's open today?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CLEAN LOOKIN TREY.....


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody know where I can get 0 gauge welding or audio cable by the feet that's open today?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 20 2009, 08:48 AM~16036696
> *for sell all gold dayton 14
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 20 2009, 02:06 PM~16037457
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


G.Q :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 20 2009, 11:10 AM~16037488
> *G.Q :biggrin:
> *


and you know this man......... :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 20 2009, 01:56 PM~16037385
> *Anybody know where I can get 0 gauge welding or audio cable by the feet that's open today?
> *



Audio cable is garbage.
It's not meant to hold too high of a voltage.
It'll start smoking and melting in no time.

A friend of mine had done it and every time he'd hop his car, they'd start melting. 

Definitely use welding cable. 

I buy at D & D.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 20 2009, 12:57 AM~16034327
> *A LITTLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Competing with Claudio for the baddest fleet down here.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 20 2009, 01:53 PM~16037779
> *Audio cable is garbage.
> It's not meant to hold too high of a voltage.
> It'll start smoking and melting in no time.
> ...


where is d & d at? And it's not for my juice it's for my engines battery I'm running it in the trunk


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 12 2009, 10:57 PM~15962787
> *Any painters/bodymen on here want to come by and give me an estimate to bodywork my regal and paint it black.
> I want it flawless with no dings, dents, or waves.
> Don't worry about buffing it or anything.
> ...



Guess no one wants to make money.

Fuck it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 20 2009, 02:55 PM~16037801
> *where is d & d at?  And it's not for my juice it's for my engines battery I'm running it in the trunk
> *


nw 37th ave, and somewhere between 54th and 48th. 

Go east on 54th (hialeah drive) cross the train tracks and make the right on 37th (douglas) going to pass a few streets and it'll be on the right hand side.
It's across the street from G Metal.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 20 2009, 02:02 PM~16037843
> *nw 37th ave, and somewhere between 54th and 48th.
> 
> Go east on 54th (hialeah drive) cross the train tracks and make the right on 37th (douglas) going to pass a few streets and it'll be on the right hand side.
> ...


is it open today? Around how much is the feet?


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

my buddy chris could come do your bodywork on your regal. and spray it black. Flawless aint cheep im sure you know. be he can get you blocked down right. pm me if you want is contact info


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Dec 20 2009, 04:53 PM~16038444
> *my buddy chris could come do your bodywork on your regal. and spray it black.  Flawless aint cheep im sure you know. be he can get you blocked down right. pm me if you want is contact info
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I made it clear that I wasn't expecting cheap. :cheesy: 
I don't mind spending the money, as long as it's perfect.


And I want to drop it off somewhere, go over once it's painted black, go over the car, have whoever is doing it wet sand it back down and I'll bring it to the booth and paint it myself.


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 09:57 PM~16034327
> *A LITTLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 09:57 PM~16034327
> *A LITTLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 19 2009, 08:43 PM~16033560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 20 2009, 08:48 AM~16036696
> *for sell all gold dayton 14
> 
> 
> ...


How much 4 them


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 20 2009, 02:06 PM~16037457
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: You bought it???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LOS ANGELES - Brittany Murphy, the actress who got her start in the sleeper hit "Clueless" and rose to stardom in "8 Mile" before her movie roles declined in recent years, died Sunday in Los Angeles of what appeared to be natural causes, a Los Angeles County coroner's official said. She was 32.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 20 2009, 08:46 PM~16040489
> *LOS ANGELES - Brittany Murphy, the actress who got her start in the sleeper hit "Clueless" and rose to stardom in "8 Mile" before her movie roles declined in recent years, died Sunday in Los Angeles of what appeared to be natural causes, a Los Angeles County coroner's official said. She was 32.
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 20 2009, 08:47 PM~16040497
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :dunno: ***** WE DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 20 2009, 10:29 PM~16040934
> *:uh:  :dunno: ***** WE DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BITCH  :biggrin:
> *



ok ok ...damn keep your fruit of the looms on.....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

LOOKING FOR GOOD USED CHEEP BATTERYS NEED 4 PLEEZ HIT ME UP IF U GOT SOME.......ALSO ANY ONE LOOKING FOR SOME 18'S SUPER STANDERDS FOR SALE 300


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 20 2009, 09:47 PM~16040497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 10:57 PM~16034327
> *A LITTLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


Whyyyyy?lol that bitch is harddddd as fuck


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi lowrider girl? god is good? have a bless day?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 21 2009, 11:14 AM~16045352
> *hi lowrider girl? god is good? have a bless day?
> *


hey hector! how's it going??


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 05:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...


 THE ONE AND ONLY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

just waiting for x-mas to go already you feel me


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

did you get rid of the caddi?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

talk to u later home girl going back to work pm your number
need to ask you something?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 21 2009, 11:18 AM~16045383
> *did you get rid of the caddi?
> *


nope..still have her..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 21 2009, 11:19 AM~16045394
> *talk to u later home girl going back to work pm your number
> need to ask you something?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

, Mr lowrider305 :wave:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning to all


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

FOR SALE...

'94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM
MILEAGE: 110K

$3700 OBO


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Gooddd Morning!!!! 
Oye shrek estas perdido!!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hno: COLD


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2009, 08:19 PM~16032590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


como .   .


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Where are some places I can take my interior to get done that does good work? I did my previous interior with nunez. Anybody else tall would recomend?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 21 2009, 09:47 AM~16045960
> *Where are some places I can take my interior to get done that does good work? I did my previous interior with nunez. Anybody else tall would recomend?
> *


elegance pimp....


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 21 2009, 11:58 AM~16046049
> *elegance pimp....
> *


that's where you did yours at? Nunez one of the best but I want to give someone else a try for my regal


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 21 2009, 10:46 AM~16046577
> *that's where you did yours at? Nunez one of the best but I want to give someone else a try for my regal
> *


yea elegance did mine and trust me u wont Regret once there are done....


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 21 2009, 01:04 PM~16046783
> *yea elegance did mine and trust me u wont Regret once there are done....
> *


aight 4sho thanks for the info


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 19 2009, 09:40 PM~16034156
> *is this the chameleon 1?
> *





YES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 21 2009, 12:39 PM~16045897
> *como .     .
> *


yoo yooo you never got back to me about you know whAT HOMIE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 21 2009, 09:47 AM~16045960
> *Where are some places I can take my interior to get done that does good work? I did my previous interior with nunez. Anybody else tall would recomend?
> *


Master seat covers.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 21 2009, 01:39 PM~16047629
> *yoo yooo you never got back to me about you know whAT HOMIE
> *


MY BAD I'LL CALL U WHEN I GET OUT AND GET A CHARGER MY PHONE ITS DIEING


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

.....


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:23 PM~16031087
> *CLASSIC ANGELS
> HIGH END CUSTOMS
> ALMOST DONE
> ...


That thang is lookin serious !


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

thats the car u were talking about??



> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 21 2009, 11:36 AM~16045490
> *FOR SALE...
> 
> '94 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM
> ...


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 20 2009, 08:48 AM~16036696
> *for sell all gold dayton 14
> 
> 
> ...



How much for them?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Dec 21 2009, 03:36 PM~16048072
> *Master seat covers.
> *


wheres that at?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOKING FOR A G-BODY COMPLETE ROLLING FRAME..I DNT NEED MOTOR/TRANNY...OR ILL BUY COMPLETE SHELL IF NEEDED...PM ME WITH INFO!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Dec 21 2009, 05:11 PM~16050478
> *LOOKING FOR A G-BODY COMPLETE ROLLING FRAME..I DNT NEED MOTOR/TRANNY...OR ILL BUY COMPLETE SHELL IF NEEDED...PM ME WITH INFO!
> *


i know who got a whole car for like $1200 if you interested


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 20 2009, 10:29 PM~16040934
> *:uh:  :dunno: ***** WE DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BITCH  :biggrin:
> *


dats cold dawg u goin 2 hell for that :angry:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 21 2009, 07:36 PM~16050755
> *dats cold dawg u goin 2 hell for that :angry:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: PRIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Dec 21 2009, 05:59 PM~16050944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 21 2009, 06:04 PM~16050996
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS
> 
> 
> ...


yes happy...:drooling:...lol


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

for sale pioneer touch screen 350 pm me if interested


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *HOLY MARQUIS, MISTER ED
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2009, 05:06 PM~16048375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

L_NEGRO, ROLLIN TITO que bolon como esta la cosa por alla


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 21 2009, 06:27 PM~16051232
> *L_NEGRO, ROLLIN TITO que bolon como esta la cosa por alla
> *


 hno: freezin


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yea right ***** yester day was awesome we changer the diff on my bros shit i love this weather u dont sweatwhen u wokin


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 21 2009, 06:32 PM~16051283
> *yea right ***** yester day was awesome we changer the diff on my bros shit i love this weather u dont sweatwhen u wokin
> *


si asta que te metas un pingaso contra el metal


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

already did de pinga eso pero i dont see it tho jus keep working lol los pingasos are alway gonna happen one harder than others u know


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 21 2009, 06:38 PM~16051343
> *already did de pinga eso pero i dont see it tho jus keep working lol los pingasos are alway gonna happen one harder than others u know
> *


 :biggrin: :yessad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 21 2009, 09:20 PM~16051155
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, HOLY MARQUIS, MISTER ED
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WHATS GOOD TITO ( ROLLIN LUXURY )


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2009, 08:48 PM~16050868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video n concept of the song, but i cant believe this old fart stil making music? he should be takin care of his grandchildren


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 21 2009, 09:48 PM~16051454
> *WHATS GOOD TITO ( ROLLIN LUXURY )
> *


ke bola dawg


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CHILLIN















OH SH!T LINCOLN D IS ON.


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 21 2009, 09:39 PM~16051351
> *:biggrin:  :yessad:
> *


dale ***** imma keep sanding down my helmet to spray it candy see if i do a good job i got me a lil paint guns so im experimenting :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 21 2009, 08:51 PM~16051475
> *CHILLIN
> OH SH!T LINCOLN D IS ON.
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Dec 21 2009, 06:58 PM~16051565
> *dale ***** imma keep sanding down my helmet to spray it candy see if i do a good job i got me a lil paint guns so im experimenting  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *RoLLiN ShReK,* plenty money regal,* MR.GRUMPY,* G0RD0
:wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 21 2009, 05:52 PM~16048823
> *.....
> *



yoooooooo dimi!!!!! what's good buddyyyyy!!!










:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 21 2009, 05:53 PM~16048831
> *thats the car u were talking about??
> *



yuppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 20 2009, 12:54 PM~16037789
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> Competing with Claudio for the baddest fleet down here.
> *



THANKS FOR THE PROPS BUT IM NOT TRYIN TO COMPETE WITH ANYONE IM JUST DOIN MY THANG...


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

made it to cali today the linc will be lifted by monday ill post pics when its done


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Dec 21 2009, 10:46 PM~16053922
> *made it to cali today the linc will be lifted by monday ill post pics when its done
> *


 :thumbsup: be safe homie!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Dec 21 2009, 01:59 PM~16047303
> *YES
> *


thanks. that shit lookin real wet now


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 22 2009, 12:01 AM~16052661
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS BUT IM NOT TRYIN TO COMPETE WITH ANYONE IM JUST DOIN MY THANG...
> *


When can we expect to see that 60?
That frame alone was insane. lol


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

in 2010 it will be done....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

18" showtime cylinders w/fittings, some sorta pretty small coil, and a donut - $60 bucks.










Also got misc battery cables and the ground wire (it's the disconnect where u yank the piece out, that piece is missing). Don't really know what those are worth


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 22 2009, 09:02 AM~16056705
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

im lookn for 13x7 or 14x7 knock offs anybody :dunno:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Trying out the D3000 on small redfish in Flamingo.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

$700 OR BEST OFFER OR TRADE 

WILL TRADE FOR 

13' Daytons 
22" Wheels that fit Altima
18-19" BMW M3 Wheels
NEW HYdraulic stuff

Call or PM me


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

these are in ft peirce (helping a buddy sell them)

$800 local



























22" inch wheels 

they are gitano (brand) g28 (style name) new retail new on these rims no tires are $2000 

all chrome wheels 

( unilug for 5 lug cars/trucks)fits most makes and models 
they are on my grand marquis its 5x114.3 (i googled the info) 
they fit other makes and models (towncar)
the rims are very nice, and have the tires ( 2 have a bit of wear) 
255/30zr22


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham, :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

my firewall


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 22 2009, 08:37 PM~16061327
> *93brougham, :wave:
> *


mi amigo hows the caddy

:cheesy:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 22 2009, 05:50 PM~16061466
> *mi amigo hows the caddy
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 22 2009, 09:00 PM~16061562
> *:dunno:
> *



thats wut im sayin..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

oh snap rollin regal..... 













































whats good tito


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2009, 06:41 PM~16061993
> *oh snap rollin regal.....
> whats good tito
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sup *****!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody in here sell new hids? Need them tonight dark blue


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 22 2009, 06:53 PM~16062101
> *Anybody in here sell new hids? Need them tonight dark blue
> *


not tonight but i sell h.i.d.'s


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 22 2009, 09:00 PM~16061562
> *:dunno:
> *


lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have 22's with 35 series tires for sale or 24's by 9 with 30 series tires for sale 5 lug for a fleetwood


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Morning Miami!!

For those that will be joining us on* The Sunday After Christmas Cruise.*
We will be meeting up at the Home Depot/ Taco Bell parking 
lot at the grove @ 4 p.m. where will cruise thru the grove
come back out to U.S. 1 up to I-95 onto I-395 to Watson Island
then beach bound! i would like to keep it in the lowriding community
but everyone is welcome as long as they can behave!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *HOLY MARQUIS*, tru6lu305, *MR.GRUMPY*

:wave:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 23 2009, 11:36 AM~16066523
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, HOLY MARQUIS, tru6lu305, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> ...


 :wave: happy holidays


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 23 2009, 08:44 AM~16066576
> *:wave: happy holidays
> *


same to you brother! wish you and your a good and safe one!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 22 2009, 08:50 PM~16061466
> *
> :cheesy:
> *




:buttkick:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 23 2009, 09:14 AM~16066408
> *Good Morning Miami!!
> 
> For those that will be joining us on The Sunday After Christmas Cruise.
> ...


It sound like a good idea hope to see everyone there my car will not be there cuz is not done but I will be there.. :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 23 2009, 08:44 AM~16066576
> *:wave: happy holidays
> *


Wuzzzzup aceeeere


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Dec 23 2009, 11:42 AM~16066994
> *It sound like a good idea hope to see everyone there my car will not be there cuz is not done but I will be there.. :biggrin:
> *



I should bring the regal out to play lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Dec 22 2009, 11:51 AM~16057588
> *im lookn for 13x7 or 14x7 knock offs anybody :dunno:
> *


new or use


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 23 2009, 04:36 AM~16065938
> *any one have 22's with 35 series tires for sale or 24's by 9 with 30 series tires for sale 5 lug for a fleetwood
> *


yea 22= 450.set 24 =550 let me no


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hellllooooooooo, my dear layitlow friends!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 23 2009, 01:26 PM~16067499
> *new or use
> *


i need a spare tire with rim.... 14x7


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

check this out we carry this call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

the wheel is 75.00 new and the tire is 57.00 each 175=70=14
"LEXXTACY"


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 23 2009, 10:26 AM~16067499
> *new or use
> *


either


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 23 2009, 10:35 AM~16067591
> *check this out we carry this call for price?
> 
> 
> ...


YOOO!!!!!! These are SICK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 23 2009, 01:36 PM~16067608
> *the wheel is 75.00 new and the tire is 57.00 each 175=70=14
> "LEXXTACY"
> *


yea...i definitely need that... i'll get it on the 1st, when i get paid


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

IT'S MY 24TH B-DAY THIS SUNDAY!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOO..... I HOPE TO C ALL OF U AT THE CAROLMART!! COME UP 2 ME & SAY WASSSSUUUUUUUPPP!!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 23 2009, 10:57 AM~16067839
> *IT'S MY 24TH B-DAY THIS SUNDAY!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOO..... I HOPE TO C ALL OF U AT THE CAROLMART!! COME UP 2 ME & SAY WASSSSUUUUUUUPPP!!!
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 23 2009, 10:35 AM~16067591
> *check this out we carry this call for price?
> 
> 
> ...


how much mr.hector


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 23 2009, 02:13 PM~16067982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shhhh..ur not invited :angry: 







:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 23 2009, 11:31 AM~16068165
> *shhhh..ur not invited :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *











maybe :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 23 2009, 08:14 AM~16066408
> *Good Morning Miami!!
> 
> For those that will be joining us on The Sunday After Christmas Cruise.
> ...


 :0 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 23 2009, 10:57 AM~16067839
> *IT'S MY 24TH B-DAY THIS SUNDAY!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOO..... I HOPE TO C ALL OF U AT THE CAROLMART!! COME UP 2 ME & SAY WASSSSUUUUUUUPPP!!!
> *


24??

i always thought u were older than me lol


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

im lookn for 13x7 or 14x7 rev knock offs new or used


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 23 2009, 04:47 PM~16069535
> *24??
> 
> i always thought u were older than me lol
> *


damn! i look old??? shit! lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE, 99 LINCOLN, I G0T DAT


whats good fellas.... :wave:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

NEED Lead Hammer to put on some Wire Wheels. Anyone have some for sale? PM me please


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 23 2009, 01:57 PM~16067839
> *IT'S MY 24TH B-DAY THIS SUNDAY!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOO..... I HOPE TO C ALL OF U AT THE CAROLMART!! COME UP 2 ME & SAY WASSSSUUUUUUUPPP!!!
> *


Happy Birthday!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Dec 23 2009, 05:59 PM~16070146
> *im lookn for 13x7 or 14x7 rev knock offs new or used
> *


me too, 2 bar swept with the chip recess


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:44 AM~16066576
> *:wave: happy holidays
> *


:wave: Wussup KING :nicoderm:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Dec 23 2009, 05:28 PM~16071481
> *NEED Lead Hammer to put on some Wire Wheels.  Anyone have some for sale?  PM me please
> *


i got one new used 3 times $ 25


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly+Dec 23 2009, 10:25 AM~16067484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see a few ppl interested in it! see ya boys out there!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Dec 23 2009, 06:02 PM~16071784
> *i got one new used 3 times $ 25
> *


YEAH HOW ABOUT YOU GET MY PUMP THEN


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK, :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 23 2009, 07:28 PM~16072610
> *RoLLiN ShReK, :wave:
> *


Wuz up Shorty


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Loxahatchee this morning.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 23 2009, 12:14 PM~16067991
> *how much mr.hector
> *


150-a set all chrome= 175.00 a set chrome and gold


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 23 2009, 06:58 PM~16071743
> *me too, 2 bar swept with the chip recess
> *


i have bullets but i can order for you a set take 5days 100 a set hammer 10 bucks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Dec 23 2009, 03:59 PM~16070146
> *im lookn for 13x7 or 14x7 rev knock offs new or used
> *


you better off order them from cali day will sale you the set fo$300 set pluse shipping and i sale the same price you feel me let me no


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 24 2009, 01:08 AM~16074175
> *i have bullets but i can order for you  a set take 5days 100 a set  hammer 10 bucks
> 
> *


cool, I got bullets and want to go with the 2 bar. I'll look you back up after the holidays


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 17 2009, 10:24 PM~16016339
> *fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed
> custome blue interior with impala stitched in and chevy on the headrest custome steering wheel
> custom hoodscoop
> ...


PRICE REDUCE $5300 OBO MAKE OFFER


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*my ***** is a gansta with the camera!!! thanks homie!!*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 24 2009, 02:24 AM~16075932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Marry fucking X-Mas eve my fucking Lay it Lowers be safe and be bless get ur fucking drink on :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 24 2009, 06:06 AM~16076199
> *Marry fucking X-Mas eve my fucking Lay it Lowers be safe and be bless get ur fucking drink on :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MERRY X_MAS TO ALL MY LAYITLOW FAM!!!BE SAFE AND DO DA DAMN THANG


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I TOLD SANTA TO BRING ME BOTH OF THESE FOR X-MAS


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up shorty marry x- mas eve *****


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 24 2009, 06:03 AM~16076183
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks *****!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 23 2009, 08:54 PM~16071703
> *Happy Birthday!
> *


thank u!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

LeXxTaCy
HAPPY BDAY BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 24 2009, 02:28 PM~16078569
> *LeXxTaCy
> HAPPY BDAY BUDDY  :biggrin:
> *


thanx flaco!!!!! i appreciate it!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 24 2009, 08:38 AM~16076698
> *thank u!!!!
> *


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 24 2009, 02:50 PM~16078787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm... i wish 4............


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 24 2009, 11:50 AM~16078787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 23 2009, 03:36 AM~16065938
> *any one have 22's with 35 series tires for sale or 24's by 9 with 30 series tires for sale 5 lug for a fleetwood
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 24 2009, 03:24 AM~16075932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a fine out some one to buy angel regal with motor every thing 1500.00


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 24 2009, 03:11 PM~16078994
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's claudio with my bday cake.....seeeeexxxxxaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!! :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 23 2009, 07:23 PM~16072563
> *YEAH HOW ABOUT YOU GET MY PUMP THEN
> *


i will go by the shop and pick it up i did not put the dump on it u got to put it together put the motor on it and the dumps its all apart or i can just drop off u some money what ever you want let me know i im all moved in the house and waiting for tiff to pop let my know ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

hello, fellas!!! happy holidays to all of u!!! 

btw, they made an off-topic thread about me...
check it out! hilarious!!!


it's entitled lexxtacy in the off topic section..

:roflmao:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:0 MERRY x-mas to all homies from the hood and all lowriders? :0 
" FROM VIEJITOS MIAMI FL"


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 24 2009, 03:47 PM~16079294
> *:0 MERRY  x-mas to all homies from the hood and all lowriders? :0
> " FROM VIEJITOS MIAMI FL"
> 
> ...


hector!!! :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

HAPPY -B-DAY GETTING OLD JUST HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE
THE STREETS ARE BAD" BLESS YOU"


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 24 2009, 03:58 PM~16079399
> *HAPPY -B-DAY GETTING OLD JUST HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE
> THE STREETS ARE BAD" BLESS YOU"
> *


thank u!!!! take care!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 24 2009, 03:45 PM~16079278
> *hello, fellas!!! happy holidays to all of u!!!
> 
> btw, they made an off-topic thread about me...
> ...


You got fans now :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 24 2009, 04:04 PM~16079462
> *You got fans now  :biggrin:
> *


lol...isn't that funny? they say sum mean, rude shit.. but i am tuff.. fuck it! haters, admirers...what's the difference, right?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 24 2009, 04:05 PM~16079473
> *lol...isn't that funny? they say sum mean, rude shit.. but i am tuff.. fuck it! haters, admirers...what's the difference, right?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 24 2009, 03:45 PM~16079278
> *hello, fellas!!! happy holidays to all of u!!!
> 
> btw, they made an off-topic thread about me...
> ...



now you know you made it in the world....... :biggrin:


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)

yo wat it do


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 24 2009, 02:34 PM~16079195
> *a fine out some one to buy angel regal with motor every thing 1500.00
> *



pictures?


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 23 2009, 10:12 PM~16074215
> *you better off order them from cali day will sale you the set fo$300 set pluse shipping and i sale the same price you feel me let me no
> *


thanks ill rather get them in miami so let me know whats your price


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, ROLLIN TITO

que bolon tiburon....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 24 2009, 04:08 PM~16081068
> *MISTER ED, ROLLIN TITO
> 
> que bolon tiburon....
> *


chilling ***** merry christmas for you and the family


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i hope i make it to tampa wish me luck"


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 24 2009, 03:45 PM~16079278
> *hello, fellas!!! happy holidays to all of u!!!
> 
> btw, they made an off-topic thread about me...
> ...


DAMN SOMEONES FULL OF HERSELF :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I was just in Dade County and all kinds of places closed down. This tattoo shop I use to hang out on US1 and like 186th St closed also.

Can anyone recommend a good tattoo place? I don't care about prices, looking for quality...

I was hoping to stay through the new years and go to carolmart but the law wasn't on my side these last few days...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Moveing & cleanin....got knock offs for sale


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 24 2009, 10:33 PM~16083002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where you moving, homie?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Dec 24 2009, 11:56 PM~16083235
> *Where you moving, homie?
> *


A few blocks over thats all


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

how much for the 2 prong's?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Dec 25 2009, 12:39 AM~16083595
> *how much for the 2 prong's?
> *


Make me a offer...


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Dec 24 2009, 08:55 PM~16082669
> *I was just in Dade County and all kinds of places closed down. This tattoo shop I use to hang out on US1 and like 186th St closed also.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good tattoo place? I don't care about prices, looking for quality...
> ...


Instinc Tattoo Shop Assk foor Dre
n.west 160 steet and 27 ave after the walgreens


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

1985 monte SS for sale. (Vert)
will have pics. soon. hit me up for more info. 786-991-6439


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 08:16 AM~16085972
> *Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x305


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 25 2009, 11:47 AM~16086117
> *x305
> *


 :biggrin: yo If Im off sunday Im rideing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

MERRY X-MAS MIAMI HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAY


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

my boy got 96 impala real deal not a clone with a bunch of mods he looking to trade an olds school late 60s chevy short bed truck or a early 70s chevlle or like 65 impala hit him up at [email protected]


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

P78dayz
What it do my brothers................... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 08:51 AM~16086139
> *:biggrin: yo If Im off sunday Im rideing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


true hope u come!!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

happy x-mas to everyone from NO AFFECTION CAR CLUB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 25 2009, 07:30 AM~16085866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 there bringin the club back? any piks of the whole car?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 25 2009, 03:59 PM~16087667
> *true hope u come!!
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 03:22 PM~16088623
> *
> *


 :x:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc


















:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 07:26 PM~16089271
> *Doc
> :biggrin:
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 25 2009, 08:28 PM~16089286
> *:biggrin:
> *


  Man 2010 miami going to be deep with lolos


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sunday everyone lets ride....
yniOZDXeiSw&feature=related


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just got a text from my boy ced saying there a hangout rite now at carolmart...I just wanted to pass the word to yall


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 05:56 PM~16089433
> *Sunday everyone lets ride....
> yniOZDXeiSw&feature=related
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 06:13 PM~16089498
> *I just got a text from my boy ced saying there a hangout rite now at carolmart...I just wanted to pass the word to yall
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 24 2009, 10:14 PM~16083813
> *Make me a offer...
> *


50 BUCKS???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Dec 25 2009, 09:46 PM~16089688
> *50 BUCKS???
> *


Sold all ready


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 24 2009, 11:33 PM~16083002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sold


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 08:49 PM~16089395
> * Man 2010 miami going to be deep with lolos
> *



They been saying this every year since like 2002.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 25 2009, 07:07 PM~16089815
> *They been saying this every year since like 2002.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: for real its like the dolphins situation but we keep trying every year..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 25 2009, 09:15 PM~16089516
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 25 2009, 10:07 PM~16089815
> *They been saying this every year since like 2002.
> *


I feel you on that but alot of ppl puting in work now on there cars so we just gott see what happens?????


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking forward to 2010 with more lolos on the road i almost got mine ready


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FL61Ray_@Dec 25 2009, 11:35 PM~16090352
> *Looking forward to 2010 with more lolos on the road i almost got mine ready
> *


4sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hows that buick comeing along


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *INKSTINCT003,* CANDYBLUE94, Low_Ski_13
what is you doing on here so late??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 25 2009, 10:09 PM~16091189
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, INKSTINCT003, CANDYBLUE94, Low_Ski_13
> what is you doing on here so late??
> *


SAME SHIT YOU DOING ON HERE. READING THE DAILY GOSSIP :0 
QUE BOLON


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 25 2009, 10:11 PM~16091200
> *SAME SHIT YOU DOING ON HERE. READING THE DAILY GOSSIP :0
> QUE BOLON
> *


lol na im just bored...lol chilling ***** getting the whip ready for sunday.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 25 2009, 07:30 AM~16085866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.babelgum.com/browser.php#play/S...EVANT/0,3014635


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

what up miami....my lac is for sale 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=517339


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

stranded all my fuck ass lil gail battery's went to shit need a new bracket and 4 battery's te pinga


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, Made You A Hater, *COUPE DE BEAR*, lime mojito


what upppppp!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 26 2009, 05:13 PM~16095747
> *4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, Made You A Hater, COUPE DE BEAR, lime mojito
> what upppppp!
> *


damn homie its been forever dawg , how u been man?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 26 2009, 06:39 PM~16095234
> *stranded all my fuck ass lil gail battery's went to shit need a new bracket and 4 battery's te pinga
> *


Man its like that homie.....Sometimes you cant depend on anyone to help you out one shit goes bad....

I just had a replace a tire 15mines ago....had to go to autozone buy a jack 
than go to pepboyz buy a tire...than went to opalocka to have take the old one off than get the new one put on.....Thank god for my wifey!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 23 2009, 10:57 AM~16067839
> *IT'S MY 24TH B-DAY THIS SUNDAY!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOO..... I HOPE TO C ALL OF U AT THE CAROLMART!! COME UP 2 ME & SAY WASSSSUUUUUUUPPP!!!
> *


24??? DAMN u look 18


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 26 2009, 07:12 PM~16096581
> *Man its like that homie.....Sometimes you cant depend on anyone to help you out one shit goes bad....
> 
> I just had a replace a tire 15mines ago....had to go to autozone buy a jack
> ...


damn ***** i feel u homie fuck flaco is going to get to work on my shit on monday i guess ill have my wife take me back and forth for now homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got 4 pm's on here & 6 on myspace.....The pump is not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 26 2009, 11:07 PM~16097052
> *damn ***** i feel u homie fuck flaco is going to get to work on my shit on monday i guess ill have my wife take me back and forth for now homie
> *


OK COOL....SOO NO RIDEOUT FOR YOU TOMMMOR....I GOTT WORK SO I CANT MAKE IT W.E. I GOTT NEXT SUNDAY OFF....BUT IT'S MY WIFEY BDAY BUT IM STILL GOING TO THE PICNIC


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

LAZ AND BEAR FINALLY MADE UP THIS TIME ITS FOR REAL NO PHOTO SHOP..


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

QUE LA VERGA LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I finaly got this rollin around broward county.









still need new batterys for it to be jucy, but the old ones ill do for now


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

24's with 35 series tires $1000 obo 786-378-3124 or 786-470-4836
in miami


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone have 94-96 impala ss stocks


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 26 2009, 11:46 PM~16099079
> *LAZ AND BEAR FINALLY MADE UP THIS TIME ITS FOR REAL NO PHOTO SHOP..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.................... :0 so Bear showed up................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO... WHATS CRACCIN WITH THAT RIDE OUT AT 4PM AT THE HOME DEPOT AROUND THE GABLES ANYBODY ROLLIN!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 27 2009, 12:11 AM~16099237
> *I finaly got this rollin around broward county.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good. you should bring her down to the rideout today


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 27 2009, 05:34 AM~16099843
> *YO... WHATS CRACCIN WITH THAT RIDE OUT AT 4PM AT THE HOME DEPOT AROUND THE GABLES ANYBODY ROLLIN!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LeXxTaCy...Happy bday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

IM CLEANING UP *(SOUTHSIDE PIMP...)* FOR THE RIDE OUT!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 27 2009, 06:17 AM~16099869
> *IM CLEANING UP (SOUTHSIDE PIMP...) FOR THE RIDE OUT!!!!!!
> *


come thru wen you ready!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

For those that will be joining us Today * The Sunday After Christmas Cruise.*
We will be meeting up at the Home Depot/ Taco Bell parking 
lot at the grove @ 4 p.m. where will cruise thru the grove
come back out to U.S. 1 up to I-95 onto I-395 to Watson Island
then beach bound! i would like to keep it in the lowriding community
but everyone is welcome as long as they can behave!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

U KNOW I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL QUANA GET OFF... I WILL WASH IT AT HER GRANDMOM'S PLACE... THE FOLK IN THIS COMPLEX ACT LIKE BITCHES, U CAN CHARGE YOUR CAR CANT USE THE WATER EITHER...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHAT TIME U LEAVING OUT.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

***** im running around all morning!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOIN WHAT...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 27 2009, 07:20 AM~16099956
> *DOIN WHAT...
> *


 :biggrin: idk!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

quick shout to derrick g for the birdman video


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

4 12's pioneer in box for sale 786-378-3124


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 27 2009, 07:38 AM~16099993
> *quick shout to derrick g for the birdman video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://tharealderickg.blogspot.com/


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hellraizer :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 27 2009, 09:29 AM~16100324
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://tharealderickg.blogspot.com/
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

time is almost here!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

ss stocks 200 tires ok


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 27 2009, 02:23 PM~16101051
> *time is almost here!! :biggrin:
> *


any word on whos going? regardless im there..i havent read any posts regarding the ride out or what not ,just got back in town...ill see yall out there


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 27 2009, 06:10 AM~16099861
> *LeXxTaCy...Happy bday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 27 2009, 11:29 AM~16100324
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://tharealderickg.blogspot.com/
> *


nice i was watching it on a diff site and noticed his logo...makin big moves


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

any body know somebody that might know somebody selling all chrome 13's or also a big body interior


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 27 2009, 12:11 AM~16099237
> *I finaly got this rollin around broward county.
> 
> 
> ...


looooks goood homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Beach bound who's riding?!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mr lowrider305, second 2none eddie, 305low, impalamike63,* caprice ridah*, stcrwlr
What it do...Im just geting home from work...what you doing later????


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cxr1-b6Xkc


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

who has the hook up for group 31 batterys in south FL ?
I need 4 new ones that dont suck.
my deka marine master 650cca batterys absolutely BLOW ASS.

some body round here gots to have the hook up for cheap batterys !
get at me plz.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

My regal for sale $5000. Running fully chromed out engine


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 27 2009, 07:29 AM~16099887
> *For those that will be joining us Today  The Sunday After Christmas Cruise.
> We will be meeting up at the Home Depot/ Taco Bell parking
> lot at the grove @ 4 p.m. where will cruise thru the grove
> ...



so much for a rideout no one even went! :uh:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 27 2009, 05:52 PM~16103934
> *so much for a rideout no one even went!  :uh:
> *


MAYBE CUZ THERES A PINIC NEXT SUNDAY ??? :dunno: EVERYBODY WAS IN THERE BACKYARD WORKIN ON THERE CARS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 27 2009, 07:04 PM~16104034
> *MAYBE CUZ THERES A PINIC NEXT SUNDAY ??? :dunno: EVERYBODY  WAS IN THERE BACKYARD WORKIN ON THERE CARS
> *


X2.................CLEANING ALL THE CHROME :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Dec 27 2009, 07:04 PM~16104034
> *MAYBE CUZ THERES A PINIC NEXT SUNDAY ??? :dunno: EVERYBODY  WAS IN THERE BACKYARD WORKIN ON THERE CARS
> *


might be :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ninty6 lincoln, 1SIKLAC, 83delta88, *mr.regal*

:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Wassup homie


> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 27 2009, 06:13 PM~16104115
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ninty6 lincoln, 1SIKLAC, 83delta88, mr.regal
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

wasssa shrek


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 27 2009, 09:24 PM~16106098
> *wasssa shrek
> *


Wuz up ***** ur lost ***** how was ur x mas


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 27 2009, 09:33 PM~16106195
> *Wuz up ***** ur lost ***** how was ur x mas
> *



was str8 i just been doing important shit you kno holla at me later fool


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

Lowridergame305, monte24

SUP ****** WUT IT DO


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

need impala ss stocks


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 27 2009, 07:52 PM~16103934
> *so much for a rideout no one even went!  :uh:
> *



my batterys are too weak to make it out that far and back.
im apparently switch happy when ppl look my direction at stop lights.
lol.


some one in south FL please has to have some good batterys for sale.
new or extremely fressh !

I NEED BATTERYS soo badly.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Dec 27 2009, 11:56 AM~16101314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  we where about 7 cars at the beach..


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO,* lime mojito,* Nepz95
:wave:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 12:59 AM~16107739
> *back that up my ***** had a awesome time.. and thanks for those who came out! i had a blast!had some car issues but i got to make it.
> we where about 7 cars at the beach..
> *


i must of missed those 7 cars ever goin to watson island


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 28 2009, 12:30 AM~16106153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2009, 10:22 AM~16109105
> *nice pic homie :biggrin:
> *


Thats the homie who


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 23 2009, 12:07 PM~16066714
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 27 2009, 09:10 AM~16099861
> *LeXxTaCy...Happy bday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thank u, my dear friend!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Dec 26 2009, 11:03 PM~16097028
> *24??? DAMN u look 18
> *


lol...that's a good thing


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 27 2009, 04:45 PM~16103440
> *My regal for sale $5000. Running fully chromed out engine
> *





IF YOU COULDN'T GET 1800 FOR THAT THING, WHAT MAKES U THINK U GETTIN 5K? :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 28 2009, 12:30 AM~16106153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME PIC!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ninty6 lincoln, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*
:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2009, 07:22 AM~16109105
> *nice pic homie :biggrin:
> *


that my baby :biggrin: ..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 28 2009, 12:02 PM~16109464
> *thank u, my dear friend!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Anytime


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 26 2009, 09:07 PM~16097052
> *damn ***** i feel u homie fuck flaco is going to get to work on my shit on monday i guess ill have my wife take me back and forth for now homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 28 2009, 09:58 AM~16109783
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ninty6 lincoln, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn
> :wave:
> *


que vola bro


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol homie


> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 28 2009, 07:16 AM~16109096
> *i must of missed those 7 cars ever goin to  watson island
> *


 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 28 2009, 09:02 AM~16109464
> *thank u, my dear friend!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 28 2009, 10:46 AM~16110173


conooooooooooooooooooooo mira quien esta vivo!!!!!!!!! damn eddyyyy i thought u were hiding in a cave for ur vacation!!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 28 2009, 12:05 PM~16110338
> *Lol homie
> :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn+Dec 28 2009, 11:46 AM~16110173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que vuelta! i thought the same. i never see this ***** no more


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> conooooooooooooooooooooo mira quien esta vivo!!!!!!!!! damn eddyyyy i thought u were hiding in a cave for ur vacation!!!!


que vuelta! i thought the same. i never see this ***** no more
[/quote]

these fools here have layitlow on block. i have to use a proxy .

chanty - where my McDs?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 28 2009, 03:54 PM~16111274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 01:05 PM~16109817
> *that my baby  :biggrin: ..lol
> *


Did I ever tell you that I am a good Baby sitter :cheesy: LMK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2009, 05:22 PM~16111902
> *Did I ever tell you that I am a good Baby sitter :cheesy: LMK  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

But I am  :biggrin: (No PEDO) :angry:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

FINALLY JUICED...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin propz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bitch on point....Look at tham whitewalls


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 27 2009, 10:30 PM~16106153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Keep talking all that shit on layitlow


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 28 2009, 03:16 PM~16112310
> *FINALLY JUICED...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Dec 28 2009, 03:38 PM~16112526
> * nice homie :biggrin:
> *


thanks man!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305, SHORTY84, ROLLIN TITO,* 2DAYWASAGOODDAY
*
WHat IT dO.....any more preview pics :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 27 2009, 09:30 PM~16106153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> que vuelta! i thought the same. i never see this ***** no more


these fools here have layitlow on block. i have to use a proxy .

chanty - where my McDs?
[/quote]
hahahahahahahahaha ur mcds is at mcds!!!!!!! but now its ur turn to invite!!! n i promise not to bring mini u!!! lmao dont worry i got u.... i go back to work on jan 4th i cant wait... n now im working only frm 9 to 1.... so ya tu sabes.... how was ur christmas??? y el nino hows he doing??


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 27 2009, 09:30 PM~16106153
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic ... So wuzzup Rollin Tito ? Wanna hop my dawg Mr.Regal at the Uce and 25th street picnic for fun ??????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 28 2009, 05:07 PM~16113349
> *looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


thats man good looking to my ***** who! gots that trigger finger on point! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Dec 28 2009, 05:41 PM~16113754
> *Nice pic ... So wuzzup Rollin Tito ? Wanna hop my dawg Mr.Regal at the Uce and 25th street picnic for fun ??????
> *


mr. who???


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Dec 28 2009, 06:41 PM~16113754
> *Nice pic ... So wuzzup Rollin Tito ? Wanna hop my dawg Mr.Regal at the Uce and 25th street picnic for fun ??????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 07:27 PM~16114344
> *mr. who???
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Dec 28 2009, 08:41 PM~16113754
> *Nice pic ... So wuzzup Rollin Tito ? Wanna hop my dawg Mr.Regal at the Uce and 25th street picnic for fun ??????
> *


Damn My wifey bday is that same day but shit I might just endup going to see who all hopps


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 28 2009, 06:31 PM~16114405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam all you had to say was laz... lol na P im flattered but na im not a hopper and dont plan on hopping this car.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 09:27 PM~16114344
> *mr. who???
> *


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

cuento chino!


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

hes not a hopper either. its just fun and to put a show :biggrin: :biggrin: isnt that what miami needs???


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 07:35 PM~16114457
> *dam all you had to say was laz... lol na P im flattered but na im not a hopper and dont plan on hopping this car.
> *


DONT BE SCARED DALE HOPP YOUR SHIT ANYWAYS EVERY CAR YOU GET U FUCK IT UP ANYWAYS. AND TAKE PICS OF THE OTHER SIDE OF THE CAR ITS FUCK ALREADY... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 28 2009, 06:31 PM~16114405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my car looks good n btw tito am not a Hopper myself but I feel like starting the year on a high note I just do it 4fun n be 4The real hopper call me out I just wanted 2hop tito ok


----------



## JUICED-UP-96 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 12:25 AM~16107921
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lime mojito, Nepz95
> :wave:
> *


Looking good........


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 28 2009, 07:47 PM~16114624
> *Damn my car looks good n btw tito am not a Hopper myself but I feel like starting the year on a high note I just do it 4fun n be 4The real hopper call me out I just wanted 2hop tito ok
> *


***** dont lie tell them about those double piston pumps you have hidden in the trunk lol 
:nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal+Dec 28 2009, 06:47 PM~16114624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what miami needs is less retards with slick comments and more riders :thumbsup: but i get wat u are saying!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> ***** dont lie tell them about those double piston pumps you have hidden in the trunk lol
> :nicoderm:
> [/quotl
> Lol they not ready 4that yet


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Dec 28 2009, 06:46 PM~16114607
> *DONT BE SCARED DALE HOPP YOUR SHIT ANYWAYS EVERY CAR YOU GET U FUCK IT UP ANYWAYS. AND TAKE PICS OF THE OTHER SIDE OF THE CAR ITS FUCK ALREADY... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


mira tu comepinga! i already know who you are.. wen you talk alot of shit it gets around. telling harold the same shit preparate!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Dec 28 2009, 06:58 PM~16114751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: right you know he got it?


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

i need a fleetwood interior. just the seats... ANYBODY??????


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Dec 28 2009, 10:18 PM~16114993
> *i need a fleetwood interior. just the seats... ANYBODY??????
> *


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 28 2009, 04:16 PM~16112310
> *FINALLY JUICED...
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

@-}---


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Dec 28 2009, 08:20 PM~16115019
> *
> *


DO YOU KNOW...  :dunno:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweatitsdelta88_@Dec 28 2009, 10:24 PM~16115069
> *DO YOU KNOW...    :dunno:
> *


:nono: WAS THINKING THATS COOL THATS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

HEY TITO WAS UP MAN U KNOW A CHICK NAMED ROSA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ROLLIN TITO, JUICED-UP-96, GoGetta305, THE INFORMER, *chanty917, Who Productions, Martian*, FL61Ray
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Dec 28 2009, 07:30 PM~16115123
> *HEY TITO WAS UP MAN U KNOW A CHICK NAMED ROSA
> *


nope!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good with you tito...? and the rest of florida....?


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 10:32 PM~16115149
> *nope!!
> *


a rosa melapinga then fat ass lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Dec 28 2009, 10:38 PM~16115218
> *whats good with you tito...? and the rest of florida....?
> *


ssssssssssHIT IM WATCHIN THAT REPO SHIT ON TRUtv


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

why is the guy on the roof..? then the dumb ass falls off the roof face first on the hood..! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Dec 28 2009, 07:38 PM~16115218
> *whats good with you tito...? and the rest of florida....?
> *


chilling man reading what these ignorant fools got to say.. i'm honored to have so many haters. I must be doing something right! how about you my ***** how you doing?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

shit sitting here with my feet up in the chair sitting on the lake enjoying my medicine...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Dec 28 2009, 10:44 PM~16115285
> *why is the guy on the roof..? then the dumb ass falls off the roof face first on the hood..! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO.......HE FUCKD THAT 300


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 10:46 PM~16115320
> *chilling man reading what these ignorant fools  got to say.. i'm honored to have so many I must be doing something right! how about you my ***** how you doing?
> *



no one is hating gorda , and about doing something right ur wrong stop eatting papo leave some food for us gorda


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

what an idiot... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Dec 28 2009, 07:48 PM~16115349
> *shit sitting here with my feet up in the chair sitting on the lake enjoying my medicine...!
> *


tru!! puff puff pass :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Dec 28 2009, 10:48 PM~16115349
> *shit sitting here with my feet up in the chair sitting on the lake enjoying my medicine...!
> *


UMMMMMMMMM??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tham fools repoing a lambo


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

MY ***** TITO WHEN HE WAS AT JACKSON SR. HIGH......... NOTE HE WAS ONLY ON THE PRATICE SQAUD :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@Dec 28 2009, 07:56 PM~16115418
> *MY ***** TITO WHEN HE WAS AT JACKSON SR. HIGH......... NOTE HE WAS ONLY ON THE PRATICE SQAUD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats how stupid you are i didnt go to the "j"


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Mr lowrider305, *lalo22,* THE INFORMER, miaryder05, GoGetta305, yellownig
Whats good homie!


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

SHAKE IT GORDA AND LET ME SEE WHAT U GOT YEA GORDA SHAKE IT


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

this is going to be a good one watson....!


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

TITO AT SOUTH BEACH FOR THE RIDE OUT THAT ONLY HE WHEN TO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Dec 28 2009, 08:10 PM~16115563
> *this is going to be a good one watson....!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

I THINK THIS ONE TOPS IT OFF ABOUT TITO. DE PINGA GORDA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Dec 28 2009, 11:10 PM~16115563
> *this is going to be a good one watson....!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,

holy cow!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 08:38 PM~16115939
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,
> 
> holy cow!!
> *


 noooooooooooooooooooooooooo eddy is on a roll today!!!!!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 07:57 PM~16115432
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Mr lowrider305, lalo22, THE INFORMER, miaryder05, GoGetta305, yellownig
> Whats good homie!
> *


what up man just catching up


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Dec 28 2009, 08:54 PM~16116108
> *what up man just catching up
> *


nothin interesting really lol..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

1985 BUICK REGAL THIS IS A V6 LIMITED REGAL. BODY WORK HAS BEEN DONE JUST NEEDS TO BE PAINTED. EXTERIOR IS BLUE AND INTERIOR IS CREAM. INTERIOR IS CLEAN AND IN GOOD CONDITION. ITS ON 15" CRAGAR DISCONTINUED WIRES. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL 786-417-2939. ASKING 1800obo.***MORE PICS TOMORROW***


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

1985 BUICK REGAL THIS IS A V6 LIMITED REGAL. BODY WORK HAS BEEN DONE JUST NEEDS TO BE PAINTED. EXTERIOR IS BLUE AND INTERIOR IS CREAM. INTERIOR IS CLEAN AND IN GOOD CONDITION. ITS ON 15" CRAGAR DISCONTINUED WIRES. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL 786-417-2939. ASKING 1800obo.***MORE PICS TOMORROW***


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 28 2009, 08:41 PM~16115968
> *noooooooooooooooooooooooooo eddy is on a roll today!!!!!
> *


im glad u noticed, lol


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 08:38 PM~16115939
> *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,
> 
> holy cow!!
> *


whats goin on? clean ride


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got a 62 impala for 3500 if anyone is interested send me a pm I need it gone...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

94 candy impala $5000 or trade

candy blue paint custome blue and black interior 
custome 24 inch wheels and good tires 
custome steering wheel 
5.7 lt1 runing strong high performance engine tranny and posi rear end 
A/C BLOWS SUPER COLD 
digital dash 
custome hood 
k&n complete air flow system 
dual flow masters too much to list 
HONESTLY THE CAR HAS NO PROBLEMS 
I JUST NEED SOMETHIN DIFFERENT 
i can be reached at 786-378-3124 or 786-470-4836 


































OR RIMS ALONE 24's $1200 OBO










SYSTEM FOR $300 FIRM 4 12's pioneer


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up Rollin dat green


----------



## rotten apple (Nov 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 29 2009, 05:51 AM~16119858
> *whats goin on? clean ride
> *


dam ***** where you been at? hows the family homie?


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 29 2009, 05:51 AM~16119856
> *im glad u noticed, lol
> *


ur very welcome lol r u still on vacation?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK+Dec 29 2009, 08:02 AM~16120260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw ***** i got bills, lol. anyone that needs Suzuki or Mitsubishi car parts holla @ me. :sings: Bill Seidle's gunna save you..... Seidle's saves... lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 28 2009, 02:14 PM~16110415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UR A BAD FRIEND :thumbsdown: :tears: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 28 2009, 11:54 AM~16109426
> *:angry:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 29 2009, 09:12 AM~16120717
> *working, vacay, and home. family is doing good. just waiting on that income tax like everyone else in here. hows your lil girl doing?
> 
> *


she good in school now she getting big.


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 29 2009, 09:12 AM~16120717
> *wuzza *****? hows the accord goin?
> working, vacay, and home. family is doing good. just waiting on that income tax like everyone else in here. hows your lil girl doing?
> naw ***** i got bills, lol. anyone that needs Suzuki or Mitsubishi car parts holla @ me. :sings: Bill Seidle's gunna save you..... Seidle's saves... lol
> *


lmaooooooooooooooooooo hahahahahahahahahahahaha estas de pingaaaaaa btw ur booked on jan 4th at 2!!!! ok ok


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 29 2009, 09:18 AM~16120768
> *:tongue:
> *


hey girl how was ur bday weekend??


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 29 2009, 09:26 AM~16120818
> *lmaooooooooooooooooooo hahahahahahahahahahahaha  estas de pingaaaaaa btw ur booked on jan 4th at 2!!!! ok ok
> *


Jan 4th is que....


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 29 2009, 09:29 AM~16120842
> *Jan 4th is que....
> *


next monday


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> wuzza *****? hows the accord goin?
> Da accord is doing good u know u sold it to a ***** that takes care of dat shit..I'm not driving it for now all the batterys went to shit so u know me new rack and putting 4 truck batterys :biggrin: and like u I'm waitting for da income tax gotta get the car rite before Tampa


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > wuzza *****? hows the accord goin?
> > Da accord is doing good u know u sold it to a ***** that takes care of dat shit..I'm not driving it for now all the batterys went to shit so u know me *new rack and putting 4 truck batterys * :biggrin: and like u I'm waitting for da income tax gotta get the car rite before Tampa
> 
> 
> Baller :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 02:05 PM~16121618
> *Who
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> > wuzza *****? hows the accord goin?
> > Da accord is doing good u know u sold it to a ***** that takes care of dat shit..I'm not driving it for now all the batterys went to shit so u know me new rack and putting 4 truck batterys :biggrin: and like u I'm waitting for da income tax gotta get the car rite before Tampa
> 
> 
> yea bro those lil batteries were caca for me.. with the truck batteries i was able to bunny hop the accord (which i dont recommend)


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 12:14 AM~16117788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn for a second i thought that was fat kats shit. :0


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 29 2009, 12:27 PM~16120823
> *hey girl how was ur bday weekend??
> *


eh, coulda been better.. thanx 4 asking! how was ur xmas????


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 29 2009, 11:35 AM~16121934
> *yea bro those lil batteries were caca for me.. with the truck batteries i was able to bunny hop the accord (which i dont recommend)
> *


Lol don't worry I won't *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 29 2009, 12:07 PM~16122245
> *Lol don't worry I won't *****
> *


Was up Eddie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 10:56 AM~16121534
> *Baller  :biggrin:
> *


***** I wishi was ballin da would be done by now


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 11:05 AM~16121618
> *Who
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 29 2009, 03:31 PM~16122433
> ****** I wishi was ballin da would be done by now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 29 2009, 03:40 PM~16122506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 28 2009, 04:16 PM~16112310
> *FINALLY JUICED...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice turn out.  

Although I would like to advise you, if I may, that if you look closely on the 3rd picture your pinion angle on the differential is to down. You are going to rub the yokes and put a strain on the joint saddles.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

2006 Suzuki Blvd C50 For sale $4800


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 29 2009, 02:40 PM~16122506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice. Congrats. 

Does the Fleetwood fit in the garage? I just bought a house 4 months ago but my Fleetwood doesn't fit. . . yet Hope to fix that soon.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 28 2009, 03:16 PM~16112310
> *FINALLY JUICED...
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutley Love this Ride :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Japan


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 29 2009, 02:40 PM~16122506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn ***** thats you now?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 29 2009, 12:40 PM~16122506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no more hollywood


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 29 2009, 12:18 PM~16120768
> *:tongue:
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 29 2009, 01:44 PM~16121412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao that was a funny episode snooki got her shit sockeddd and her hat flying off was the funniest part


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SELLIN MY 2004 VW PASSAT 1.8T 4 CYL. 56K MILES TIPTRONIC 5 SPEED AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION BLACK ON BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR. A/C BLOWS FREEZING COLD.DARK TINTS, STOCK RADIO, STOCK EVERYTHING. TIRES BRAND NEW. ASKING 6K FIRM PM ME 
PERFECT DAILY. CAR IS LOCATED IN MIAMI FL LOCAL ONLY


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

whats good ppl!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 03:42 PM~16124244
> *Japan
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that shit looks fucking sick and every one thinks japan is only into speed and drift


----------



## JUICED-UP-96 (Dec 21, 2009)

:0 YO THAT SHIT LOOS CRAZY. WHUT UP ROLLIN SHREK?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Damn is about to be a week I don't hit a swtich but I hope the new year has me hitting switches by the 31st and everything brand new thanks to Flaco and those *****'s from king auto S.To.N looking good for da 2010 and I know there's alout of clubs out there doing there thing for da new year y'all *****'s keep it up  Dale


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED-UP-96_@Dec 29 2009, 07:38 PM~16126768
> *:0 YO THAT SHIT LOOS CRAZY. WHUT UP ROLLIN SHREK?
> *


Wat it is ***** how's da linc doing homie


----------



## JUICED-UP-96 (Dec 21, 2009)

TRYING 2 GET READY 4 TAMPA.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED-UP-96_@Dec 29 2009, 08:15 PM~16127189
> *TRYING 2 GET READY 4 TAMPA.
> *


I feel u homie a if u ant doing shit on Sunday u should bring ur baby out ***** to the 25th street and uce picnic homie let me know if ur down pm me if anything


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

well bike is gone

Heres the newly finished toy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 29 2009, 10:25 PM~16126614
> *:0 that shit looks fucking sick and every one thinks japan is only into speed and drift
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Japan


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Game over :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 29 2009, 12:04 PM~16122212
> *eh, coulda been better.. thanx 4 asking! how was ur xmas????
> *


its was awesome it was alot better than i expected it to be certain ppl were missing that i wish would of been there but ohhhh well... n yours???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Dec 29 2009, 08:40 PM~16127528
> *well bike is gone
> 
> Heres the newly finished toy
> ...


 :barf: :barf: lol this is layit*low* danny..lol j/k


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HAPPY33

YOU FOR GOT ALL ABOUT ME HOMIE


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 09:20 PM~16128062
> *HAPPY33
> 
> YOU FOR GOT ALL ABOUT ME HOMIE
> *


hows that


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Dec 30 2009, 12:26 AM~16128154
> *hows that
> *


I havent heard from you homie thats all :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 09:28 PM~16128166
> *I havent heard from you homie thats all  :biggrin:
> *


been working at the shop going crazy ***** you know how that go"s call me if u need work done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Dec 30 2009, 12:29 AM~16128192
> *been working at the shop going crazy ***** you know how that go"s call me if u need work done
> *


Man I need tham extension's SOOO BAD :biggrin:


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 09:31 PM~16128219
> *Man I need tham extension's SOOO BAD  :biggrin:
> *


i'm trying 2 get u some but no luck yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Happy33_@Dec 30 2009, 12:32 AM~16128239
> *i'm trying 2 get u some but no luck yet
> *


Some dude from black magic(not ron)told me they dont have tham in stock & kool aid no luck also with tham


Ok thanks for looking out


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> [
> 
> BAD ASS LINCOLN BUT WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THE 4 EXHAUST TIPS???? REMINDS ME OF THE BACK END OF A INBOARD BAJA.....CRAP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > [
> >
> > BAD ASS LINCOLN BUT WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THE 4 EXHAUST TIPS???? REMINDS ME OF THE BACK END OF A INBOARD BAJA.....CRAP
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have a tahoe or yukon in good condition clean in and out for trade for my chevy pm me for more info


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Picture came out blurry and grainy......
Shutter speed of 2 on a moving boat without a tripod.
It ain't happening!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 30 2009, 01:53 AM~16129257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!!!


I am not tryin to be a smart ass or anything but you(other ppl also)fish at night????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 30 2009, 02:43 AM~16129956
> *NICE PIC!!!
> I am not tryin to be a smart ass or anything but you(other ppl also)fish at night????
> *



Yes..... 
Tarpon and snook fishing is better at night than day.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 10:10 AM~16121675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass....!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good morning RoLLiN DaT GrEEn


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 29 2009, 07:04 PM~16124449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, ninja.....u violent! wait til i see u


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 12:04 AM~16127831
> *its was awesome it was alot better than i expected it to be certain ppl were missing that i wish would of been there but ohhhh well... n yours???
> *


aww...i didn't do much. laid low...i was embarrassed to come around with no gifts, so i stayed home majority of the long weekend.....lol.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 30 2009, 01:53 AM~16129257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


raw pic anyways!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 30 2009, 07:55 AM~16131934
> *aww...i didn't do much. laid low...i was embarrassed to come around with no gifts, so i stayed home majority of the long weekend.....lol.
> *


xmas is a mission u can never be good with anybody lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lefty,* tru6lu305*, LeXxTaCy, AM Express, *chanty917*
:wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN FOLKS... TITO, IM COMIN OVER TO CHARGE UP THE LAST BATTERY!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 08:16 AM~16132048
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lefty, tru6lu305, LeXxTaCy, AM Express, chanty917
> :wave:
> *


hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :h5:


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

wuz up rollin tito and aj !!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin_nemo_@Dec 30 2009, 08:35 AM~16132163
> *wuz up rollin tito and aj !!!!
> *


holy shit... sup pimp ... hows the family?


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 08:16 AM~16132048
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lefty, tru6lu305, LeXxTaCy, AM Express, chanty917
> :wave:
> *


oyeeeeeeee watch out man the ghost is gonna fuk u up for saying hiiii to me lol lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

:scared:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 11:01 AM~16131955
> *xmas is a mission u can never be good with anybody lol
> *


lol...for reeeeal!!!!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

goooooooooooooooooooooood mmmmmmmmooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 AM~16132251
> *goooooooooooooooooooooood mmmmmmmmooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wish i had that energy


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 30 2009, 01:53 AM~16129257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic  Oh and I say that cause I build them :cheesy:


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 08:37 AM~16132173
> *holy shit... sup pimp ... hows the family?
> *



lol everything is good homie how was ur christmas and have a happy new year !!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2009, 02:33 PM~16133462
> *bad ass pic  Oh and I say that cause I build them :cheesy:
> *


You build bridges? :cheesy:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone have these impala stocks with tires for sale need them to day


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Dec 30 2009, 10:53 AM~16131919
> *damn, ninja.....u violent! wait til i see u
> *


-cough cough










Talk to the hand


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

for sale 13'' standards 4 lug $200 obo car is 4 sale too p.m 4 info..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 30 2009, 03:29 AM~16130527
> *Yes.....
> Tarpon and snook fishing is better at night than day.
> *


  Ok thats cool but you crazy man at night...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin_nemo_@Dec 30 2009, 12:47 PM~16134193
> *lol everything is good homie how was ur christmas and have a happy new year !!!
> *


same to you bro!!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 30 2009, 10:19 AM~16132818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



94 caprice classic???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Dec 30 2009, 10:54 PM~16138468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I hope I can make it its my wifey bday


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 30 2009, 11:45 PM~16139060
> *Mr lowrider305  :wave:
> *


yo going to the pic on sunday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305, SOLO UHP,* HOLY MARQUIS*, monte24
yooooooooooo


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 30 2009, 08:49 PM~16139120
> *yo going to the pic on sunday
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 30 2009, 11:55 PM~16139197
> *:dunno:
> *


ok kool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

doc............WhAt It dO


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Eddyyy OYEEEEEEEEEEEE TU NO TIENES HORA EN EL CALENDARIO!!!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:35 PM~16139828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mijo that type of music makes me get a head ache im sorry i stick to young jeezzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyy n wisin y yandel lmaoooooo toooo bad


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 09:38 PM~16139877
> *mijo that type of music makes me get a head ache im sorry i stick to young jeezzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyy n wisin y yandel lmaoooooo toooo bad
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:39 PM~16139895
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sucio!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 09:40 PM~16139922
> *ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sucio!!!
> *


bahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:41 PM~16139933
> *bahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:
> *


lol i told u they had the head banging thingy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 09:47 PM~16140035
> *lol i told u they had the head hanging thingy!!!!!!!!
> *


WOW!! banging sweetheart!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:48 PM~16140051
> *WOW!! banging sweetheart!
> *


shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao i cant do 5 things at the same time at least i try n dnt make me back track on shit that u have wrote!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 09:50 PM~16140096
> *shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao i cant do 5 things at the same time at least i try n dnt make me back track on shit that u have wrote!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


mira tu my shit is intentional... u on the other hand just got out of high school and not any good at multi-tasking.. el diablo no sabe por diablo pero por viejo!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:53 PM~16140135
> *mira tu my shit is intentional... u on the other hand just got out of high school and not any good at multi-tasking.. el diablo no sabe por diablo pero por viejo!!
> *


lmmmmaaaooooooooooo yea dork i graduated 7 months ago n i graduated with a 3.85 gpa something none of u have!!!!!!!!! soooo yea i love ya tooooooo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 09:56 PM~16140187
> *lmmmmaaaooooooooooo yea dork i graduated 7 months ago n i graduated with a 3.85 gpa something none of u have!!!!!!!!!  soooo yea i love ya tooooooo
> *


mira just you know i graduated with a perfect 4.0 after a 5 yr plan. so ha! no te haga la entelijente por gusto!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:53 PM~16140135
> *mira tu my shit is intentional... u on the other hand just got out of high school and not any good at multi-tasking.. el diablo no sabe por diablo pero por viejo!!
> *


n btw yo si voy a tener la ultima palabra!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:58 PM~16140217
> *mira just you know i graduated with a perfect 4.0 after a 5 yr plan. so ha! no te haga la entelijente por gusto!!
> *


soooooo i graduated on a normal plan got a 4 on my fcat a 5 in my writing n i graduated when i was 17


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 09:59 PM~16140236
> *soooooo i graduated on a normal plan got a 4 on my fcat a 5 in my writing n i graduated when i was 17
> *


so i never needed to take a stupid fcat nor none of the retard test to make sure that kids now a days are learning.. now shut up and talk to me on the phone!!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 10:01 PM~16140265
> *so i never needed to take a stupid fcat nor none of the retard test to make sure that kids now a days are learning.. now shut up and talk to me on the phone!!!
> *


hahaahahhahahahahahahahahahaha i told u i cant multi task n plus its better to fight with u here


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 10:02 PM~16140282
> *hahaahahhahahahahahahahahahaha i told u i cant multi task n plus its better to fight with u here
> *


lol why fight is that the only thing you are good at? surely you cant hold conversation!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 10:03 PM~16140299
> *lol why fight is that the only thing you are good at? surely you cant hold conversation!
> *


shut uppppppppp good night!!!!! ill continue 2mm


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Dec 30 2009, 10:06 PM~16140359
> *shut uppppppppp good night!!!!! ill continue 2mm
> *


ni pinga! i got the last word and thats that!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Los dos son tremendos gilbertos!!!!!! Y'all both sound like love birds..kiss and make up!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 01:08 AM~16142415
> *Los dos son tremendos gilbertos!!!!!! Y'all both sound like love birds..kiss and make up!!
> *


bahahaha you tripping mike..whats going on homie!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

tito pm


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 01:08 AM~16142415
> *Los dos son tremendos gilbertos!!!!!! Y'all both sound like love birds..kiss and make up!!
> *


dam I was drunk as fuck when I wrote this :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 01:08 AM~16142415
> *Los dos son tremendos gilbertos!!!!!! Y'all both sound like love birds..kiss and make up!!
> *


hahahahahahahahaahahahah no!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 06:40 AM~16143168
> *dam I was drunk as fuck when I wrote this :uh:  :uh:
> *


its ok we all get to do shit like that...lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *rollin 14s, chanty917
* :wave: :h5:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 31 2009, 07:20 AM~16143289
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, rollin 14s, chanty917
> :wave:  :h5:
> *


hii


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, second 2none eddie, chanty917, ROLLIN TITO*


:wave:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 31 2009, 07:52 AM~16143425
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: good morning!!!


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

happy new years to everyone


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Dec 31 2009, 07:52 AM~16143425
> *:wave:
> *


happy new year dawgy!! oye nothing on those iroc's and the other ones are sold!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:40 PM~16139911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Dec 30 2009, 05:45 PM~16135912
> *-cough cough
> 
> 
> ...


that's u at the gym at wow?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 31 2009, 01:23 PM~16144527
> *that's u at the gym at wow?
> *


 :no: 




















:yes: :yes: 



yuuupppppp


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 06:40 AM~16143168
> *dam I was drunk as fuck when I wrote this :uh:  :uh:
> *


More drunker than we were on saturday *****?...lol :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Dec 31 2009, 11:08 AM~16144959
> *More drunker than we were on saturday *****?...lol  :biggrin:
> *


mmyyy nniiiiiigggggggaaaaa!!!! That nite I spooked myself... I woke up the next morning not knowing how I got home.... I can't even tell which streets I took to get home...and what scared me the most was when I got to the party my gas tank was empty, when I wake up the next day I jump in the ride and it's full, but I. Can't tell you what gas station I pumped gas at either... Scary shit thank god I made it home with no problems... :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 11:42 AM~16145350
> *mmyyy nniiiiiigggggggaaaaa!!!! That nite I spooked myself... I woke up the next morning not knowing how I got home.... I can't even tell which streets I took to get home...and what scared me the most was when I got to the party my gas tank was empty, when I wake up the next day I jump in the ride and it's full, but I. Can't tell you what gas station I pumped gas at either... Scary shit thank god I made it home with no problems... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 11:42 AM~16145350
> *mmyyy nniiiiiigggggggaaaaa!!!! That nite I spooked myself... I woke up the next morning not knowing how I got home.... I can't even tell which streets I took to get home...and what scared me the most was when I got to the party my gas tank was empty, when I wake up the next day I jump in the ride and it's full, but I. Can't tell you what gas station I pumped gas at either... Scary shit thank god I made it home with no problems... :cheesy:
> *


LMAO!!!.... My ***** you was on a seriouse NOTE!!....But i was right there with you lid up!!...lol.. but fuck it ma *****, thats how we have fun!!!....gotta do it again!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 11:42 AM~16145350
> *mmyyy nniiiiiigggggggaaaaa!!!! That nite I spooked myself... I woke up the next morning not knowing how I got home.... I can't even tell which streets I took to get home...and what scared me the most was when I got to the party my gas tank was empty, when I wake up the next day I jump in the ride and it's full, but I. Can't tell you what gas station I pumped gas at either... Scary shit thank god I made it home with no problems... :cheesy:
> *


damn buddy next time take my car n fill up my tank too... love ya


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

now I got a paint this hoe and finish fixing the interior. dam dash pad is the worst ive ever seen on a car.


















finaly got some 13's on that have the correct spacing for my car.
w some 155/80/13 on there it finaly lays the front crossmember back on the street.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

aw damit ! stupid photobucket and large pix.
shit


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 31 2009, 03:05 PM~16146970
> *now I got a paint this hoe and finish fixing the interior.  dam dash pad is the worst ive ever seen on a car.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hope everyone has a very happy new year!!!! Have fun and be safe


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegante maje_@Dec 31 2009, 04:52 PM~16146512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  That bitch hard


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Dec 31 2009, 02:42 PM~16145350
> *mmyyy nniiiiiigggggggaaaaa!!!! That nite I spooked myself... I woke up the next morning not knowing how I got home.... I can't even tell which streets I took to get home...and what scared me the most was when I got to the party my gas tank was empty, when I wake up the next day I jump in the ride and it's full, but I. Can't tell you what gas station I pumped gas at either... Scary shit thank god I made it home with no problems... :cheesy:
> *



thats pretty bad u could have killed sum-1's mother,sister,brother father etc.... maybe next time you be a lil more careful ......


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 31 2009, 08:31 PM~16148189
> *thats pretty bad u could have killed sum-1's mother,sister,brother father etc.... maybe next time you be a lil more careful  ......
> *


ONLY US SKILLED ALCHYS HAVE HIS TALENT. ITS CALLED AUTO PILOT :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL HAPPY NEW YEARZ EVERYBODY! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 31 2009, 02:05 PM~16146970
> *now I got a paint this hoe and finish fixing the interior.  dam dash pad is the worst ive ever seen on a car.
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to Donkville.....tight work :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Finishing off 2009 in style.
Boating two 10lb bonefish. 

One each of us.
Here are a few of my shots from today!!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2009, 09:30 PM~16148736
> *Finishing off 2009 in style.
> Boating two 10lb bonefish.
> 
> ...




dont tell me the trailer just dragged that suv in you get the guys # diego needs a roof rack for his van :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 31 2009, 09:55 PM~16148952
> *dont tell me the trailer just dragged that suv in you get the guys # diego needs a roof rack for his van  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Lol, I have no idea what happened, I assume it was the slippery ass ramp cause the tide was EXTREMELY low. 
Which happened to mean great bonefish fishing. lol


Sucks, it was a new Tahoe....lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2009, 06:30 PM~16148736
> *Finishing off 2009 in style.
> Boating two 10lb bonefish.
> 
> ...


lol looks like someone lost there truck :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2009, 10:10 PM~16149119
> *Lol, I have no idea what happened, I assume it was the slippery ass ramp cause the tide was EXTREMELY low.
> Which happened to mean great bonefish fishing. lol
> Sucks, it was a new Tahoe....lol
> *


Damn that suckz!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

D-Bo...dont get to fuckd up tonight :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

happy new year from viejitos miami fl


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Dec 28 2009, 07:12 PM~16114918
> *thanks dawgy how you been?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: right you know he got it?
> *


Chillin..................getting ready for the Linc to hit the streets.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 31 2009, 10:49 PM~16149423
> *Chillin..................getting ready for the Linc to hit the streets.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 31 2009, 07:49 PM~16149423
> *Chillin..................getting ready for the Linc to hit the streets.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARZ *EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ON SOME REAL SHIT.......Dont reply to this if you going to be on some pussy ass hoe fuck ***** shit*



Ok 2009 I meet alot way more ppl on here puting a face with the name......I bouth my car(1-3-07) in 07 the crazy thing about this story me & my girl went out than we broke up(cuz of me)than the same day I bought my car I askd her back out....My car & my girl means alot to me.Ok back to what I gott say......I dident juice my ride into the ending of 08...Front only with 24volts to the pump lol...Ok I just wanted to thank alot of yall boyz for your help!!!!!


*1.JEFF...JUICEIN THE FRONT/HELPIN ME OUT WITH THE BODY WORK
2.RUAL...JUICEIN THE REAR(HOPE YOU GET OUT SOON *****)
3.FREDDY...THANKZ FOR HELPIN ME COME UP IN THE LOLO GAME
4.TITO...ROLLIN LUXURY...GOOD PERSON TO BUY STUFF FROM
5.HANS...THANKZ FOR PUSHIN ME TO GET MY CAR DONE ONE I WAS SLACKIN BEING LAZY----still need paint
6.Q...THANKZ FOR ALL YOUR HELP...REWIREING MY SHIT UP,HOOKIN ME UP WITH 2 BATTERIES ONE 2 OF MY OLD ONE'S WENT BAD
7.DOC.....YOU MY *****!!!!!!!!!!!!
8.IF I FORGOT ANYONE WHO HELP ME OUT(FROMY HYDRO TIPS TO PAINT TIPS) THANKZ!!!!!!!!!!!
*


SOME PPL DONT LIKE TO GIVE THE NEXT ***** PROPZ ON THERE WHIP "IF ITS CLEAN & ON POINT" I DONT HAVE TIME FOR BEING A HATER SO TO EVERYONE WHO RIDES GIVE ME MOTIVATION THANKZ

2010 LOWRIDER MOVEMENT STAND THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCK ALL THAT HATEING-SHIT TALKIN-EGO SHIT & ALL......LETS RIDE,HOPP,GAG HOP,3WHEELING & LETS JUST HAVE FUCKIN FUN


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Dec 31 2009, 05:31 PM~16148189
> *thats pretty bad u could have killed sum-1's mother,sister,brother father etc.... maybe next time you be a lil more careful  ......
> *



Maybe you didn't understand the part where I said I spooked myself when I had realized what had 
happened....thanks for the the guilt trip there buddy, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 12:22 AM~16150372
> *HAPPY NEW YEARZ EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ON SOME REAL SHIT.......Dont reply to this if you going to be on some pussy ass hoe fuck ***** shit
> ...




 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 31 2009, 10:22 PM~16150372
> *HAPPY NEW YEARZ EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ON SOME REAL SHIT.......Dont reply to this if you going to be on some pussy ass hoe fuck ***** shit
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Jan 1 2010, 01:45 AM~16150458
> *Maybe you didn't understand the part where I said I spooked myself when I had realized what had
> happened....thanks for the the guilt trip there buddy, I really appreciate it!!
> *



well i aint mean to give u a guilt trip i just know sum-1s son died like that .... but fuck it u got home safe


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2009, 10:10 PM~16149119
> *Lol, I have no idea what happened, I assume it was the slippery ass ramp cause the tide was EXTREMELY low.
> Which happened to mean great bonefish fishing. lol
> Sucks, it was a new Tahoe....lol
> *



new tahoe ...... probably an insurance job ...


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 31 2009, 09:33 PM~16149302
> *D-Bo...dont get to fuckd up tonight  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...homie, you wouldn't believe what this chick was trying to get me into! 2010 is gonna be a good year...Florida here I come!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 30 2009, 09:53 PM~16140149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till it hits the street....................oohh weeeee..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Had a good time chillin yesterday..........again..the Rodie is tight work fool.......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 31 2009, 10:22 PM~16150372
> *HAPPY NEW YEARZ EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ON SOME REAL SHIT.......Dont reply to this if you going to be on some pussy ass hoe fuck ***** shit
> ...


Well i guess imma take the number 9 spot..............lol..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Jan 1 2010, 02:55 AM~16150796
> *new tahoe ...... probably an insurance job ...
> *



That's what I thought, but the girl sat on the dock crying on the phone as all their stuff floated down the channel. lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2010, 08:15 AM~16151807
> *Well i guess imma take the number 9 spot..............lol..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOl ok it's yours homie...what time you comeing over????


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 1 2010, 09:44 AM~16151901
> *That's what I thought, but the girl sat on the dock crying on the phone as all their stuff floated down the channel. lol
> *




damn did she look good ? i would have comfort her lol any pics of her ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Jan 1 2010, 11:54 AM~16152177
> *damn did she look good ? i would have comfort her lol any pics of her ?
> *


Yes, and no pics....lol
We were too busy loading up the boat and getting everything ready for the long drive back up to Miramar. 
I snapped that pic as we were pulling out.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 1 2010, 11:10 AM~16152242
> *Yes, and no pics....lol
> We were too busy loading up the boat and getting everything ready for the long drive back up to Miramar.
> I snapped that pic as we were pulling out.
> *


Come by my house fool !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 1 2010, 12:10 PM~16152242
> *Yes, and no pics....lol
> We were too busy loading up the boat and getting everything ready for the long drive back up to Miramar.
> I snapped that pic as we were pulling out.
> *



damn fool u slackin'


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jan 1 2010, 10:54 AM~16152725
> *Come by my house fool !!!  :biggrin:
> *


good afternoon lost one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 01:22 AM~16150372
> *HAPPY NEW YEARZ EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ON SOME REAL SHIT.......Dont reply to this if you going to be on some pussy ass hoe fuck ***** shit
> ...



:biggrin: happy new yearz nukka


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i hope this foo aint serious


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 1 2010, 03:13 PM~16154065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i hope this foo aint serious
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** serious he really needa retire the ***** cant sing i give him props tho i made me laugh


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jan 1 2010, 01:54 PM~16152725
> *Come by my house fool !!!  :biggrin:
> *


One of these that I'm not working or fishing I'll hit you up.
I was by there today.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jan 1 2010, 04:22 PM~16153686
> *:biggrin:  happy new yearz nukka
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16156134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16156134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16156414
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


you next :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 09:19 PM~16156440
> *you next  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: MAYBE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs suspension work to install big rims call us at miami chop shop 305-688-8981 or 786-380-646= [email protected]


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 1 2010, 06:43 PM~16156134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's next ???????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 07:12 AM~16151936
> *LOl ok it's yours homie...what time you comeing over????
> *


Tomorrow.....................what time is good ????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2010, 11:56 PM~16157222
> *Tomorrow.....................what time is good ????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


after 6.....I work


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 08:58 PM~16157231
> *after 6.....I work
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16157222
> *Tomorrow.....................what time is good ????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the help today bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jan 2 2010, 12:03 AM~16157283
> *thanks for the help today bro  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Which car you bring down on sunday


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jan 1 2010, 09:03 PM~16157283
> *thanks for the help today bro  :biggrin:
> *


No problem Lalo..............anytime....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16157314
> *:biggrin: Which car you bring down on sunday
> *


Yours................ :biggrin: imma go by and pick it up and take it for you...........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Da Beast21, UCE 95 RHYDER, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, REST IN PEACE c.c, Evelitog
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Whats good Sam...........


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

More pics that I took from the ECR show


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 2 2010, 12:14 AM~16157371
> *Yours................ :biggrin: imma go by and pick it up and take it for you...........
> *


what???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jan 2 2010, 12:18 AM~16157393
> *
> *


SAM...WhaT iT Do


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16157314
> *:biggrin: Which car you bring down on sunday
> *


both the truck and the regal still got lots to do to regal but i am taking it out there :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2010, 09:14 PM~16157363
> *No problem Lalo..............anytime....
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jan 2 2010, 12:33 AM~16157595
> *both the truck and the regal still got lots to do to regal but i am taking it out there  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr lowrider305, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, 95479regal, Low_Ski_13, HEAVErollerz90
yooo


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16157215
> *Who's next ???????
> *


i heard you next! lol j/k


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2010, 09:14 PM~16157371
> *Yours................ :biggrin: imma go by and pick it up and take it for you...........
> *


lol about time someone else needs to hit them switches .. cuz watson scared of doing it. lol j/k


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jan 1 2010, 09:33 PM~16157595
> *both the truck and the regal still got lots to do to regal but i am taking it out there  :biggrin:
> *


seen it at red's the other day.. did something happen?

*edit: the regal*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 2 2010, 01:18 AM~16158060
> *lol about time someone else needs to hit them switches .. cuz watson scared of doing it. lol j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 1 2010, 06:14 PM~16155012
> *One of these that I'm not working or fishing I'll hit you up.
> I was by there today.
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16156134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIFETIME COMMITTMENT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, slash,* orientalmontecarlo
* :wave:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 08:37 PM~16156082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn cuz,wtf happen :angry:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16158032
> *i heard you next! lol j/k
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 1 2010, 10:18 PM~16158060
> *lol about time someone else needs to hit them switches .. cuz watson scared of doing it. lol j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He's gettn there....!!!!
You going out there with the Regal ????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16156134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good white boy :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

candy blue paint custome blue and black interior $5000 obo or trade 
custome 24 inch wheels and good tires 
custome steering wheel 
5.7 lt1 runing strong high performance engine tranny and posi rear end 
A/C BLOWS SUPER COLD 
digital dash 
custome hood 
k&n complete air flow system 
dual flow masters too much to list 
HONESTLY THE CAR HAS NO PROBLEMS 
I JUST NEED SOMETHIN DIFFERENT 
i can be reached at 786-378-3124 










































would trade for fleetwood


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 2 2010, 05:03 AM~16159972
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You going out there with the Regal ????
> *


:yes: :no: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have a stich machine for custom interiors for cars 700.00obo
786-380-6468


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 2 2010, 01:14 AM~16158014
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Mr lowrider305, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, 95479regal, Low_Ski_13, HEAVErollerz90
> yooo
> *



Yoooooo


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 2 2010, 10:50 AM~16160881
> *:yes:  :no:  :dunno:  :loco:
> *


make up ur mind!!!!! u have less than 24hrs so dont be thinking too much


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Jan 2 2010, 04:02 PM~16162988
> *make up ur mind!!!!! u have less than 24hrs so dont be thinking too much
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mira a ver mija!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Chulow :wave:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 2 2010, 04:07 PM~16163030
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: mira a ver mija!
> *


mira a ver tu!!!! yo se lo que yo voy hacer i already got all my plans taken care of but i cant take my car cuz my dad has it with the boat n the jet skis so i think ima take another car or sergios dont kno yet!!! ponte las pilas!!!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

ohhhhh lord a ghost just appeared  sickassscion,


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 1 2010, 10:20 PM~16158077
> *seen it at red's the other day.. did something happen?
> 
> edit: the regal
> *


no just had to switch the back pistons to some new ones that had bearly got there


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 2 2010, 07:29 PM~16163186
> *Chulow :wave:
> *


QU VOLA MAJE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2010, 08:14 AM~16151804
> *Wait till it hits the street....................oohh weeeee..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Had a good time chillin yesterday..........again..the Rodie is tight work fool.......
> *


It was good meeting you to my cracka!!!! I appreciate the motivation


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

86 SS FOR PARTS....PM ME FOR INFO....... SOLID PANELS


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 2 2010, 09:23 AM~16160494
> *candy blue paint custome blue and black interior  $5000 obo or trade
> custome 24 inch wheels and good tires
> custome steering wheel
> ...


SOLD


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve....do you know what happend to this murc


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I talkd to the owner before...he told me it had 8batteries...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jan 2 2010, 02:53 PM~16161307
> *Yoooooo
> *


Fool you been lost....He's your mom,the kids,john


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

So who's ready for tomorrow


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 2 2010, 06:39 PM~16164214
> *So who's ready for tomorrow
> *


question is are you ready for tomorrow?


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 2 2010, 06:50 PM~16164277
> *question is are you ready for tomorrow?
> *


nooooooooooooooooooooooooo u should ask urself that ? mr.complicated!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 2 2010, 05:53 PM~16163862
> *It was good meeting you to my cracka!!!! I appreciate the motivation
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
How's Sunday lookin..................   :0 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 2 2010, 06:32 PM~16164156
> *Steve....do you know what happend to this murc
> 
> 
> ...


No sir................thats been a min.........


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

im still on the fence if im takin this piece down to the show tomorrow.
i just dont trust it yet to go that far and back with out any hiccups.

plus its definately still a work in progress. ive got all colors tape on it tryin to figure out my patterns - and im still in to a little boddy work on it. my interior is haggered. but im rollin right on juice so...... maby ill be there. 
if you see this whip out there come say hi - itl b me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 2 2010, 10:49 PM~16164818
> *No sir................thats been a min.........
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

yo kids look out for the bad bitch tommorow. 1985 cutlass. If it makes it.......lol........ :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 2 2010, 05:11 PM~16163530
> *QU VOLA MAJE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


IS A GHOST........


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 2 2010, 09:37 PM~16164193
> *Fool you been lost....How's your mom,the kids,john
> *


yea, its been awhile... you know how shit is...especially since she lost her job.... their good homie thanks 4 askin...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 2 2010, 09:20 PM~16165727
> *yo kids look out for the bad bitch tommorow.  1985 cutlass. If it makes it.......lol........ :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got an iphone for sale. 150. Like new with charger. Let me kno.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

_*TODAY*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybv3wXMVAkA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jan 3 2010, 03:43 AM~16167379
> *yea, its been awhile... you know how shit is...especially since she lost her job.... their good homie thanks 4 askin...
> *


Ok big dowg


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 3 2010, 07:36 AM~16168201
> *I got an iphone for sale. 150. Like new with charger.    Let me kno.
> *


3g ?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

BLACK BERRY STORM FOR SALE $275obo MINT CONDITION !!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I Phone for sale 150 like neww. 8gb. 3g


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 3 2010, 12:29 PM~16169215
> *I Phone for sale 150 like neww. 8gb. 3g
> *


do you have the box the headphones and charger? Any scratches?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone got some 14" standards for sale? Hit me up.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 3 2010, 11:26 AM~16169563
> *do you have the box the headphones and charger? Any scratches?
> *


No box No scratches comes with da original charger looks new.


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 3 2010, 03:10 PM~16170287
> *No box  No scratches  comes with da original charger looks new.
> *


alright if you still have it by friday ill get it from you


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

where can i get headlight housing so i can put h.i.ds for my regal


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

600 firm



























22" inch wheels 

they are gitano (brand) g28 (style name) new retail new on these rims no tires are $2000 

all chrome wheels 

( unilug for 5 lug cars/trucks)fits most makes and models 
they are on my grand marquis its 5x114.3 
they also are 5 x 4.50 (4 1/2) 
also are 5 X 4.75 (4 3/4) (google the info) 
they fit other makes and models 

the rims are very nice, and have the tires ( like new) 
255/30zr22
[/quote]




>


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

any pics of the show


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 3 2010, 07:34 PM~16171871
> *any pics of the show
> *


x2


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Big ups for uce and 25th street for there picnick it was off the fucking hook alout of rides showed up cars I never seen before and cars I have seen in da pass that are looking good and big up for every one that went out there and hopped. I have to say today was a good day and a good turn around at da picnick And for those that didn't go all I have to say u miss out


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

soon soon trying to put it in the streets viejitos miami
this is a bad 54 chevy in japan?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus good every one 

dose any one have a #9 gear used,i need #9 gear new or used just to get me by for a couple weeks pm me thanx..


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 3 2010, 02:46 PM~16170115
> *Anyone got some 14" standards for sale? Hit me up.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

van???


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up Grand Hustle


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up 1sicklac


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 3 2010, 06:21 PM~16172901
> *Wuz up Grand Hustle
> *


wass up nig.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

on behalf of UCE car club we wanna thank everyone who came out today. appreciate the love and support.lets keep this shit alive! thanks again!

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 3 2010, 06:42 PM~16173077
> *on behalf of UCE car club we wanna thank everyone who came out today. appreciate the love and support.lets keep this shit alive! thanks again!
> 
> Ricky
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

not for nuthin but i was DRUNK holding the stick :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh well nobodys car got damaged


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2010, 06:43 PM~16173091
> *
> *


wut it do sir


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 3 2010, 09:23 PM~16172918
> *Wuz up 1sicklac
> *



sup fool


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 1SIKLAC, DOUBLE-O, 95479regal, JUAN95, IN YA MOUF


wut it doo


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 06:49 PM~16173163
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: 1SIKLAC, DOUBLE-O, 95479regal, JUAN95, IN YA MOUF
> wut it doo
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 3 2010, 09:51 PM~16173192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Shit's sick!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 3 2010, 09:20 PM~16172895
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> van???
> *



Yeah...... lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 06:49 PM~16173163
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: 1SIKLAC, DOUBLE-O, 95479regal, JUAN95, IN YA MOUF
> wut it doo
> *


WHAT UP DOG


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

Chillin oye u still got them 90 molding for the 2dr lac


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Jerry burnt the motor..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jan 3 2010, 06:49 PM~16173163
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: 1SIKLAC, DOUBLE-O, 95479regal, JUAN95, IN YA MOUF
> wut it doo
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

The Birthday Boy......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16173281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not only did he burn it but i heard him holding the switch.....i was like aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol..

oh well its all good uffin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Watson taking a break................ :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 3 2010, 07:01 PM~16173319
> *not only did he burn it but i heard him holding the switch.....i was like aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol..
> 
> oh well its all good uffin:
> *


Old age...............fuckers hands locked up.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16173316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 3 2010, 07:03 PM~16173355
> *Old age...............fuckers hands locked up.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Beautiful day..... :biggrin: but it got a lil nippy.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16173316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just got off the phone with him ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i didnt even get to enjoy the view


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2010, 07:17 PM~16173496
> *just got off the phone with him ....... :biggrin:
> *


hit me up foo uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 3 2010, 07:20 PM~16173520
> *hit me up foo uffin:
> *


 :uh: ......NO



















:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

WHAT UP MIAMI.....HAPPY NEW YEAR 2010...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16173790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16173790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16173790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 3 2010, 08:00 PM~16173970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16173343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 3 2010, 10:43 PM~16173790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Vary nice


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Driveing to the picnic....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16174596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice............................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This bitch is rawwwwwwwwww


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 3 2010, 11:43 PM~16174436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 3 2010, 10:29 AM~16169215
> *I Phone for sale 150 like neww. 8gb. 3g
> *


is it unlock?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i need set of head lights that can fit h.i.ds for my 85 regal cash in hand let me know asap


----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16173316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn havent seen that ***** in years. used to build models with him.. SUP AL


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

dam i forgot about the picnic.......lookd like a good turn out..props to USE and 25street..









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfLQ3jpf798


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

>


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, lefty, Made You A Hater


whiteboi..... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

straight pimpin........ que bola, lost 1? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

P5EQ13vZT9I&feature


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 4 2010, 03:05 PM~16179517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

WATS GOOD MIAMI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good 305


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone want these?
24x8.5 with 255/30/24, +35 offset. 5x4.5/5x114.3
One has slight curb damage.. two front tires are a lil messed up on the outside from before i got my spacers. Dismount, and swap so the nice side will be on the outside and they'll look new. tons of tread left.

Make offers!

Not trying to get rich, just trying to buy a set of stocks from some guy in Boca.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the video in your avatar looks like the one i took of you three wheelin that night at FUDS....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

thats the one Oscar!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 3 2010, 09:03 PM~16174663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 4 2010, 02:48 PM~16180830
> *thats the one Oscar!
> *


good times.....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16173790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic 

wish i couldve been there


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 4 2010, 04:50 PM~16180856
> *good times.....
> *


no doubt...it won't be long again bro


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

* THE 25th STREET RIDERS WOULD LIKE TO THANK UCE AND
EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED FOR MAKING IT A GREAT DAY.... 
A SPECIAL THANKS TO HOPPERS, BOWTIE SOUTH, AND REDS FOR THE HOP....*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 4 2010, 04:08 PM~16181043
> * THE 25th STREET RIDERS WOULD LIKE TO THANK UCE AND
> EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED FOR MAKING IT A GREAT DAY....
> A SPECIAL THANKS TO HOPPERS, BOWTIE SOUTH, AND REDS FOR THE HOP....
> ...


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 4 2010, 06:08 PM~16181043
> * THE 25th STREET RIDERS WOULD LIKE TO THANK UCE AND
> EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED FOR MAKING IT A GREAT DAY....
> A SPECIAL THANKS TO HOPPERS, BOWTIE SOUTH, AND REDS FOR THE HOP....
> ...


x2


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 4 2010, 12:05 PM~16179517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ftmfw


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2006


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CLEANING OUT MY COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Watch this video...these dudes from japan geting down...the dude with the red box chevy is just lose....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Majestics


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sour diesel


Yoooo big dowg....your car str8 up gave me fuckin motivation!!!!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 4 2010, 05:52 PM~16182773
> *sour diesel
> Yoooo big dowg....your car str8 up gave me fuckin motivation!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin: Thanks bro!!!  Its getn there ......lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (*4 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ROLLIN TITO, ninty6 lincoln, *Mr lowrider305, CADILLAC D,* sour diesel, *INKSTINCT003*, jrcerda,* RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,* Happy33
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 4 2010, 06:01 PM~16182861
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN TITO, ninty6 lincoln, Mr lowrider305, CADILLAC D, sour diesel, INKSTINCT003, jrcerda, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Happy33
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wusssaaa


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 4 2010, 08:01 PM~16182861
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN TITO, ninty6 lincoln, Mr lowrider305, CADILLAC D, sour diesel, INKSTINCT003, jrcerda, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Happy33
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUZUP :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 4 2010, 08:56 PM~16182810
> *  :biggrin: Thanks bro!!!   Its getn there ......lol
> *


Fuck all that LOL your there man!!!!!!!!I got a mural Ill would love to do on my trunk but I ant got that type cash flowww plus I gott get my shit paint still


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 4 2010, 09:01 PM~16182861
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ROLLIN TITO, ninty6 lincoln, Mr lowrider305, CADILLAC D, sour diesel, INKSTINCT003, jrcerda, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, Happy33
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What it do


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 4 2010, 09:16 PM~16183054
> *Fuck all that LOL your there man!!!!!!!!I got a mural Ill would love to do on my trunk but  I ant got that type cash flowww plus I gott get my shit paint still
> *


yes you do, i got ya homie ,ill get my homie to hook you up on the PR...................


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

STILL HATED WHATS UP BRA......................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I havent wash my car in 6 or more months until yesterday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jan 4 2010, 09:25 PM~16183179
> *yes you do, i got ya homie ,ill get my homie to hook you up on the PR...................
> *


Man I got like 6 painters who told me they all wann paint it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sam I see you *****....WhAt it Do


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

wht they do? Mr.305


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jan 4 2010, 09:50 PM~16183562
> *wht they do? Mr.305
> *


Vibeing fam...going to work on this car tommor


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jan 4 2010, 10:07 PM~16183784
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

damn for wat i see the picnic was off the chain hopefully ill be riding to the next one did make it i was working on my ride


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

The little S.I gors something comming out on thursday lol


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 4 2010, 09:37 PM~16184207
> *The little S.I gors something comming out on thursday lol
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 4 2010, 08:45 PM~16183492
> *Man I got like 6 painters who  told me they all wann paint it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 4 2010, 08:59 PM~16184549
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Go to the shop that night


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 4 2010, 10:15 PM~16184777
> *Go to the shop that night
> *


i get out at 10... yall still gunna be there???


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

my NEW toy


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 4 2010, 09:49 PM~16185267
> *i get out at 10... yall still gunna be there???
> *


Aw im saying on thursday go to the shopp


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 4 2010, 11:01 PM~16185472
> *Aw im saying on thursday go to the shopp
> *


 yea i kno thats when i get out at 10...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Im pretty sure will still be there


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

NEW YEAR PROJECT!!!




































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 4 2010, 08:55 PM~16185363
> *my NEW toy
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Jan 5 2010, 01:41 AM~16188431
> *NEW YEAR PROJECT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you making this a working vert :thumbsup: you got a topic going ?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Jan 5 2010, 01:41 AM~16188431
> *NEW YEAR PROJECT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


que la verga loco loco loco me caes mal marica!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sacame a pasiar cochon...


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

the picnic was great the weather as well but well now gettting ready 4 the tampa show hope alot of low low go out there :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Jan 5 2010, 01:41 AM~16188431
> *NEW YEAR PROJECT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0... tight work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 5 2010, 07:37 AM~16188647
> *you making this a working vert :thumbsup: you got a topic going ?
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

damn ur doing it big nice project ur working on there way 2 go there :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anybody know how can do me a good canvas ragtop?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUAN95_@Jan 5 2010, 09:52 AM~16188904
> *the picnic was great the weather as well but well now gettting ready 4 the tampa show hope alot of low low go out there  :biggrin:
> *




*TAMPA SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRILL 11th*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WHATS GOOD TITO I C U


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2010, 11:01 AM~16189221
> *WHATS GOOD TITO I C U
> *


WAS GOOD ED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CHILLIN ***** HOW YOUVE BEEN


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Jan 5 2010, 02:41 AM~16188431
> *NEW YEAR PROJECT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  new year  homie step your game up nice to see you coming out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Jan 5 2010, 04:41 AM~16188431
> *NEW YEAR PROJECT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin propzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we are world wide viejitos miami fl


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn this shit dead....I gott post more pics from sunday


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Jan 5 2010, 01:41 AM~16188431
> *NEW YEAR PROJECT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


puttin in that work :cheesy: 

man i love vert g bodies


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

purple H.I.Ds 9006 bulb $70 obo used for 3 weeks sold car right afer i got them 
786-378-3124

in miami


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cccooonnyyyooo amiggooo


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w654sJKiRsE


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 5 2010, 06:06 PM~16192460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz phil for the pics...my sister said thankz also


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 10:29 PM~16195543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pual here is another pic homie....your caddy clean...Not the best pic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve WhAt It d0 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 07:29 PM~16195543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 07:32 PM~16195573
> *Pual here is another pic homie....your caddy clean...Not the best pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: YOUR PICS KEEP GETIN BETTA!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

PHIL is good to see you posting pictures up in here again....  


let's hit the SISTRUNK festival this year........ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 5 2010, 07:21 AM~16188996
> *Anybody know how can do me a good canvas ragtop?
> *



masters them ****** are good and cheap


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Does anybody know about the setup in this car I saw it for sale up here in Tally?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 08:46 AM~16201223
> *masters them ****** are good and cheap
> *


where are they at? I'm looking around for shops to do my interior


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

anybody got box chevy parts need the driver side window switch withe the power seat controls


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 6 2010, 08:20 AM~16201592
> *where are they at? I'm looking around for shops to do my interior
> *



25th street and 12th ave in the hood right by the train station there next to a paint shop these ****** put in sum raw work and resonable pricing they did my roof and interior and they did monte 24s whole car and half rag too


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Lexyy!!!!! Hey girl estas perdida!!!! How was ur new years!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Jan 6 2010, 11:59 AM~16201802
> *Lexyy!!!!! Hey girl estas perdida!!!! How was ur new years!!!
> *


 :wave: 
HEY MAMA! YEA, I KNOW...LOL! MY NEW YEAR'S WENT WELL... HOW DID URS GO??? :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 6 2010, 09:06 AM~16201848
> *:wave:
> HEY MAMA! YEA, I KNOW...LOL! MY NEW YEAR'S WENT WELL... HOW DID URS GO??? :biggrin:
> *


it was good!!! hows work


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Jan 6 2010, 12:14 PM~16201896
> *it was good!!! hows work
> *


BORING AS FUK...LOL. WHAT R U UP 2???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

DOUBLE-O...I SEE U! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, LeXxTaCy, *DOUBLE-O, chanty917*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

TITO.....QUE BOLA?! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 6 2010, 09:27 AM~16201975
> *DOUBLE-O...I SEE U! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: 

yo it was freezin last night...... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 6 2010, 09:28 AM~16201985
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, LeXxTaCy, DOUBLE-O, chanty917
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



yo......


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 6 2010, 09:26 AM~16201967
> *BORING AS FUK...LOL. WHAT R U UP 2???
> *


nothing much working bored as fuck at work there is nothing to do here today!!!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 6 2010, 09:37 AM~16202056
> *yo......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 09:53 AM~16201763
> *25th street and 12th ave in the hood right by the train station there next to a paint shop these ****** put in sum raw work and resonable pricing they did my roof and interior and they did monte 24s whole car and half rag too
> *


How much did they chargd you for your top i needa do mine n is yours a canvas top


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 6 2010, 09:31 AM~16202006
> *TITO.....QUE BOLA?! :biggrin:
> *


wow you remember my name...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 6 2010, 09:37 AM~16202056
> *yo......
> *


whats good man.. glad to see your rides on sunday. oye! i need to see if you got some g-body parts i need!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 10:53 AM~16201763
> *25th street and 12th ave in the hood right by the train station there next to a paint shop these ****** put in sum raw work and resonable pricing they did my roof and interior and they did monte 24s whole car and half rag too
> *


around how much they charge you to do your roof? I got a sliding rag too


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 6 2010, 09:36 AM~16202050
> *yo it was freezin last night...... :0
> *


fool its still cold ass shit!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2010, 09:50 AM~16202155
> *How much did they chargd you for your top i needa do mine n is yours a canvas top
> *



they charged me 550 to do the top with padding and a full sheet not that 3pc stitched down the middle stuff it was a good price

the sliding rag top was installed by elegance auto designs call them for a price i forgot how much i payed and they guarantee it wont leak my shit seals tight with no leaks better than a real sun roof


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LIL FUCKING ROLY IN DIS BITCH LOL *LIL ROLY™*

:wave::wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SeXxXtAcY WHERE YOU GO


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 12:15 PM~16202333
> *they charged me 550 to do the top with padding and a full sheet not that 3pc stitched down the middle stuff it was a good price
> 
> the sliding rag top was installed by elegance auto designs call them for a price i forgot how much i payed and they guarantee it wont leak my shit seals tight with no leaks better than a real sun roof
> *


how much they charge you to do the sliding rag? Ima have to do mine over


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Master Seat Covers‎
1125 Northwest 36th Street
Miami, FL‎ - 33127
(305) 634-0990‎


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 6 2010, 10:18 AM~16202360
> *how much they charge you to do the sliding rag? Ima have to do mine over
> *



if the actuall rack is good as in the metals arent rusted and goese forward and back id say like 150 buck more or less at masters most other places will charge you cheaper and it wont come out right theyll leave it loose and it makes ur shit look like a bubble when its closed


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 10:23 AM~16202405
> *if the actuall rack is good as in the metals arent rusted and goese forward and back id say like 150 buck more or less at masters most other places will charge you cheaper and it wont come out right theyll leave it loose and it makes ur shit look like a bubble when its closed
> *



i bought my sliding rag with the canvas top included already on the rack all it was is to install it it came ready to go and i got it a different type of canvas its like a plastic type so water wont slip through or just incase it rains it dont sag up


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 12:23 PM~16202405
> *if the actuall rack is good as in the metals arent rusted and goese forward and back id say like 150 buck more or less at masters most other places will charge you cheaper and it wont come out right theyll leave it loose and it makes ur shit look like a bubble when its closed
> *


I already have a sliding rag on my regal. I just want to get it fixed it moves perfect forward n back but it's not sealed right becuz water goes in


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

anybody know of a company that comes to your house and installs windshield n back glass on cars?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 6 2010, 10:28 AM~16202450
> *I already have a sliding rag on my regal. I just want to get it fixed it moves perfect forward n back but it's not sealed right becuz water goes in
> *


call them for a price

Elegance Auto Design
5350 S State Road 84
Davie, FL 33314
Albert 305 525-0832
Darcy 954 868-4070


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

impalajimmy63 wut up


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 6 2010, 10:32 AM~16202488
> *anybody know of a company that comes to your house and installs windshield n back glass on cars?
> *


experto auto glass
talk to uba!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> call them for a price
> 
> Elegance Auto Design
> 5350 S State Road 84
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

vanilla whats up hows the build going


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *viejitos miami*, lylorly, impalamike63, *ROLLIN TITO*, 1SIKLAC

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

eddy i found the video im just trying to get a cam to send it to the computer so i can post it up lol


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jan 6 2010, 10:44 AM~16202583
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, viejitos miami, lylorly, impalamike63, ROLLIN TITO, 1SIKLAC
> 
> ...


whats good homie!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 11:15 AM~16202333
> *they charged me 550 to do the top with padding and a full sheet not that 3pc stitched down the middle stuff it was a good price
> 
> the sliding rag top was installed by elegance auto designs call them for a price i forgot how much i payed and they guarantee it wont leak my shit seals tight with no leaks better than a real sun roof
> *


Iight thanks n your shit is canvas right


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2010, 10:54 AM~16202654
> *Iight thanks n your shit is canvas right
> *



yessir they got a good color chart they got a couple colors to match yours if not they can also dye it to be whatever yu want


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 01:18 PM~16202352
> *SeXxXtAcY WHERE YOU GO
> *


LOL... I'M RIGHT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Jan 6 2010, 12:37 PM~16202065
> *nothing much working bored as fuck at work there is nothing to do here today!!!!
> *


I FEEL YA..... SAME HERE! I'MA QUIT............................................JK :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 6 2010, 01:07 PM~16202275
> *wow you remember my name...
> *


WELLLL, IT ISSSSS UR USER NAME....... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Jan 6 2010, 09:38 AM~16202074
> *:wave:
> *


hello.......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 6 2010, 11:28 AM~16202850
> *LOL... I'M RIGHT HERE :biggrin:
> *



hmmmmmm


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 01:38 PM~16202543
> *vanilla whats up hows the build going
> *


Good....gettin ready to pull the motor out of the parts car so I can junk it and have space to start tearing down mines to get it ready for paint..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Got the TownCar sittin right again...now somebody buy my 24s!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jan 6 2010, 12:08 PM~16203157
> *Good....gettin ready to pull the motor out of the parts car so I can junk it and have space to start tearing down mines to get it ready for paint..
> *



good progress fool keep it up


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 12:03 PM~16202699
> *yessir they got a good color chart they got a couple colors to match yours if not they can also dye it to be whatever yu want
> *


Iight thanks


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 10:44 AM~16202585
> *eddy i found the video im just trying to get a cam to send it to the computer so i can post it up lol
> *


ñoooooooo bout time, lol.


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 6 2010, 12:35 PM~16203382
> *Got the TownCar sittin right again...now somebody buy my 24s!
> *


 :0 tight work


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 03:41 PM~16203423
> *good progress fool keep it up
> *



Thanks homie ...where were u sunday??


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 1SIKLAC, Tru2DaGame, FL61Ray,<span style='color:green'> LeXxTaCy

:wave: wut it do??


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 10:21 AM~16202387
> *Master Seat Covers‎
> 1125 Northwest 36th Street
> Miami, FL‎ - 33127
> ...


they did everything in my old regal besides the seats.I had ranger seat covers over on calle ocho do my seats. Masters are a bunch of viejitos that know what theyre doin. Fair priced too..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jan 6 2010, 02:12 PM~16204040
> *Thanks homie ...where were u sunday??
> *



peice of crap dolphins game with too much hope lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 6 2010, 02:23 PM~16204130
> *they did everything in my old regal besides the seats.I had ranger seat covers over on calle ocho do my seats. Masters are a bunch of viejitos that know what theyre doin. Fair priced too..
> *




yessirrr


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 6 2010, 04:23 PM~16204130
> *they did everything in my old regal besides the seats.I had ranger seat covers over on calle ocho do my seats. Masters are a bunch of viejitos that know what theyre doin. Fair priced too..
> *




WHAT UP Ricky! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SWITCHITTER,

WHEN YOU GONNA CUM THROUGH HOMIE. I NEED DEM CLEAN TO SELL THA WHIP LOL


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

24x8.5 with 255/30/24s and a +35 offset, got 5x4.5 and 5x4.75 (5x114.3 and 5x120 for those of you who speak japanese) Tires are chunky still got mad tread. Asking 1400 but open to offers.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SELLIN MY 2004 VW PASSAT 1.8T 4 CYL. 56K MILES TIPTRONIC 5 SPEED AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION BLACK ON BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR. A/C BLOWS FREEZING COLD.DARK TINTS, STOCK RADIO, STOCK EVERYTHING. TIRES BRAND NEW. ASKING $6,200 FIRM PM ME 
PERFECT DAILY. CAR IS LOCATED IN MIAMI FL LOCAL ONLY

HEADLIGHTS WILL BE RESTORED TO NEW BEFORE SOLD


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

MR.GRUMPY hi friend


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 6 2010, 07:23 PM~16205275
> *MR.GRUMPY  hi friend
> *


wat it doo buddy


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Jan 6 2010, 04:27 PM~16205321
> *wat it doo  buddy
> *


whats good *****?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

we live right now on fernandos show promoting whiteboys upcoming fight :biggrin: ---------g.o.m.b.------


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 05:36 PM~16204238
> *peice of crap dolphins game with too much hope lol
> *



YEA WE ALL HAD HI HOPES...FCK IT ALWAYS NEXT YEAR I STILL GOT MY DOLPHINS LICENSE PLATE AND STICKER ON MY TRUCK TRU FAN DONT SWITCH UP CUZ OF A BAD SEASON...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SUP WATSON!!


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 6 2010, 10:36 AM~16202526
> *impalajimmy63 wut up
> *


wtf??????????


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jan 6 2010, 06:27 PM~16206744
> *SUP WATSON!!
> *


Wuz up *****


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 5 2010, 03:37 AM~16188647
> *you making this a working vert :thumbsup: you got a topic going ?
> *


YUP IT IS GONNA BE A WORKING VERT!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Jan 6 2010, 10:45 PM~16207755
> *YUP IT IS GONNA BE A WORKING VERT!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16207658
> *Wuz up *****
> *


Sup *****


----------



## Tad Ducket (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jan 6 2010, 09:27 PM~16206744
> *SUP WATSON!!
> *


Chilling homie...Im fuckin cold


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4 sale -72 impala 4dr $3000.obo 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4sale 1964 lincoln 4dr 3000.00 obo 786-380-6468


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jan 6 2010, 02:49 PM~16204356
> *SWITCHITTER,
> 
> WHEN YOU GONNA CUM THROUGH HOMIE. I NEED DEM CLEAN TO SELL THA WHIP LOL
> *


LOL... I GOT YOU PRIMO!!..THIS WEKEND.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BADASS PICS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 7 2010, 02:09 AM~16211752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

morning


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 6 2010, 11:29 AM~16202857
> *I FEEL YA..... SAME HERE! I'MA QUIT............................................JK :biggrin:
> *


yea right!!!!!!!!!!! i love my job i just hate that it gets boring as fuck... hows the caddy did u sell it or ur gonna stay with it?


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

GOOD MORNING 2 EVERY1!!!!! JP UPHOLSTERY IF N E 1 WANTS INTERIORS DONE WE DO IT WE DO HEADLINERS,CARPETS,SEATS ND SEATCOVERS,CONVERTIBLE TOPS,DASHCOVERS ND WE ASLO ORDER DASH COVERS,ND WE DO RAG TOPS, DOOR PANELS JUST HIT US UP WE R LOCATED IN HOMESTEAD (305)247-5819 OR (786)255-2956 ASK 4 JUAN OR PATTY!!!! WE WILL B PUTTING UP PIC.S OF OUR WORK OUR WORK SPEAKS 4 IT SELF!!! WE GOT FAIR PRICES


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

I 4GOT WE WILL ALSO GO WHERE UR @ 2 GIVE U AN ESTIMATE SO LET US KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE UR INTERIOR DONE FAIR PRICES!!!!!


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

IF U WOULD LIKE 2 LEAVE ME A MESSAGE OR SEND ME A EMAIL FEEL FREE 2 DO SO "[email protected]"


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 7 2010, 01:09 AM~16211752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUAN95_@Jan 7 2010, 10:05 AM~16213102
> *I 4GOT WE WILL ALSO GO WHERE UR @ 2 GIVE U AN ESTIMATE SO LET US KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE UR INTERIOR DONE FAIR PRICES!!!!!
> *


if i buy the roof made already and you only have to install it how much :angry: i pay someone to do my ride but it seems it takes 1yr to do my :angry: ride let me no 
:angry: if day do not want to do my ride i have to look for some one like you to do my ride :angry: 
give me price


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE 6" 10 '5000 WATT AMP FIBERGLASS BOX AIRBRUSHING $600


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2010, 09:00 AM~16189219
> *TAMPA SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRILL 11th
> *



Who has the flyer for the show.........................who's all going?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> 2010 Lowrider Car Show Regulations
> (Effective January 1, 2010)
> 
> EXHIBITION & SAFETY RULES
> ...


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 7 2010, 12:51 PM~16213427
> *if i buy the roof made already and you only have to install it how much  :angry: i pay someone to do my ride but it seems it takes 1yr to do my :angry:  ride let me no
> :angry: if day do not want to do my ride i have to look for some one like you to do my ride :angry:
> give me price
> ...


 HEY HOMIE I WOULD HAVE 2 GO C UR CAR FIRST IT WOULD B GOOD IF WE CAN GO C UR CAR ON SUNDAY IF ITS A GOOD TYME 4 U LET ME KNOW ASAP OR CALL ME 786 255 2956 ND WE.LL GO 4RM THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 02:32 PM~16214269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

chiiiiiiichooooooo!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

now, what do i win???? :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

here is the latest info....can't wait for the start of the tour...props to Lowrider Magazine and ODB Productions for putting together something for all of us to enjoy........as more info is confirmed, it will be posted up....thank you to everyone for their patience.....
2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center
**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Jan 7 2010, 11:39 AM~16212901
> *yea right!!!!!!!!!!! i love my job i just hate that it gets boring as fuck... hows the caddy did u sell it or ur gonna stay with it?
> *


still have it.. i wanna sell it, but not in a hurry. i'm not desperate. i might put it on craigslist, but i don't want a bunch of weirdos calling my phone...lol!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2010, 12:32 PM~16214266
> *Who has the flyer for the show.........................who's all going?
> *


I'll be there


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 7 2010, 11:44 AM~16214404
> *still have it.. i wanna sell it, but not in a hurry. i'm not desperate. i might put it on craigslist, but i don't want a bunch of weirdos calling my phone...lol!
> *


dam your body guard let u log in..........
:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 7 2010, 11:42 AM~16214376
> *:cheesy:
> 
> chiiiiiiichooooooo!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


you win this


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 12:32 PM~16214269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao el bicho with hair . Hahahhahah


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 11:32 AM~16214269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Chicho with a Mickey mouse shirt?!!!!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 12:32 PM~16214269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



chicho wears short shorts ? :wow:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 03:56 PM~16215104
> *dam your body guard let u log in..........
> :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


LOL....SHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 04:00 PM~16215141
> *you win this
> 
> 
> ...


WOOHOO!

I WANNA SMELL IT AND GO TO SLEEP.......... :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 7 2010, 02:43 PM~16215584
> *WOOHOO!
> 
> I WANNA SMELL IT AND GO TO SLEEP.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jan 7 2010, 01:09 AM~16211752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 7 2010, 04:45 PM~16215600
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 11:32 AM~16214269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn old skool fa real :wow:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 5 2010, 07:45 PM~16195751
> *Steve WhAt It d0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thats what im trying !!!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

To day at da shop eating shit


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 7 2010, 06:51 PM~16218854
> *To day at da shop eating shit
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Work...................


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 7 2010, 01:43 PM~16215584
> *WOOHOO!
> 
> I WANNA SMELL IT AND GO TO SLEEP.......... :biggrin:
> *



Que que?!!! Cccccooooommmmoooooo?!!!!!!!! Whachu know bout smellin it?! Lmao


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

this is some of the work that i have done 
































sorry for the big pics :biggrin:


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

some more 
















black and white suede
















door panel used to be brown changed to black with white suede


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 5 2010, 04:58 PM~16193568
> *purple H.I.Ds 9006 bulb $70 obo  used for 3 weeks sold car right afer i got them
> 786-378-3124
> 
> ...


got blueish ones too 10k same price


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

EXPERIENCE AUTOMOTIVE ENTERTAINMENT AT ITS BEST. 

THE DAY BEFORE SUPER BOWL XLIV IN MIAMI FL. SATURDAY FEBRUARY 6, 2010 THE MIAMI AUTO EXPERIENCE THE BIGGEST CAR SHOW IN MIAMI.

WCN Events & Klutch Customs present the “Miami Auto Experience” taking 
place Saturday February 6, 2010 downtown Miami, fl. Featuring Unique 
Autosports. Come see Will Castro and the whole Unique Autosprts fam, as they 
show off their custom whips.

OPEN TO ALL MAKES. ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN!!!!!!!!!!
PRE-REGISTRATION ENDS FEB 2, 2010. ALL VENDORS WELCOME

SHOW WILL INCLUDE:

HUNDREDS OF INCREDIBLE RIDES
CELEBRITY RIDES
BIKINI CONTEST
HYDRAULIC EXHIBITION
MOTORCYCLE STUNT TEAM
LIVE PERFORMANCES
KIDZ CORNER 

Located downtown Miami 1 block away from the American Airlines Arena, minutes away from I-395 and just steps away from Miami metro rail.

LOCATION: 888 NE 2AVE, MIAMI FL
TIME: GATE OPEN 11:00AM TO 5:00PM
FROM MORE INFORMATION WWW.KLUTCHCUSTOMS.COM

OPEN TO ALL MAKES. ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN!!!!!!!!!!
PRE-REGISTRATION ENDS FEB 2, 2010. 



OPEN TO ALL MAKES. ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN!!!!!!!!!!
PRE-REGISTRATION ENDS FEB 2, 2010. 
FROM MORE INFORMATION WWW.KLUTCHCUSTOMS.COM




FROM MORE INFORMATION WWW.KLUTCHCUSTOMS.COM


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, *ROLLIN TITO*, DANNY305, 305low, n*inty6 lincoln*, caddyboy, *1SIKLAC*

que vola


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*RoLLiN DaT GrEEn,* :wave:


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

JUAN95, *ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*, impalamike63, ROLLIN TITO, viejitos miami, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, ROLLIN LUXURY :wave: :wave: what up joe its juan


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 7 2010, 09:41 PM~16218726
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thats what im trying !!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: what up steve its patty


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jan 7 2010, 09:05 PM~16219721
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, ROLLIN TITO, DANNY305, 305low, ninty6 lincoln, caddyboy, 1SIKLAC
> 
> ...


dimelo


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUAN95_@Jan 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16219860
> *JUAN95, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, impalamike63, ROLLIN TITO, viejitos miami, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, ROLLIN LUXURY :wave:  :wave: what up joe its juan
> *


hey juan, glad to see u on lay it low now!! hey i get my truck tomorrow are the floor mats done yet??? let me know.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 08:31 PM~16220024
> *hey juan, glad to see u on lay it low now!! hey i get my truck tomorrow are the floor mats done yet??? let me know.
> *


you **** you aint suppose to show pics yet fool!!!..lol sup!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 7 2010, 10:41 PM~16220145
> *you **** you aint suppose to show pics yet fool!!!..lol sup!
> *


lol its time for everyone to see it. lol


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 11:31 PM~16220024
> *hey juan, glad to see u on lay it low now!! hey i get my truck tomorrow are the floor mats done yet??? let me know.
> *


yea checking it out and no not yet but i take them to you when there done


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 08:42 PM~16220152
> *lol its time for everyone to see it. lol
> *


 :no: :x:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

(viejitos miami fl ) laz new project


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 7 2010, 09:41 PM~16218726
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thats what im trying !!!!!!
> *


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

justgot home and saw i received a little something from bmh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 8 2010, 03:15 AM~16222865
> *justgot home and saw i received a little something from bmh  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Awww no pics?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*HOLY MARQUIS* :wave:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 02:32 PM~16214269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...EL CHICHORIZO I KNEW IT ESE MAJE ES MICKEY MOUSE.... :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUAN95_@Jan 7 2010, 09:29 PM~16219315
> *some more
> 
> 
> ...



I need an estimate to do my whole interior and rag top on a regal


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Jan 7 2010, 10:04 PM~16219029
> *Que que?!!! Cccccooooommmmoooooo?!!!!!!!! Whachu know bout smellin it?! Lmao
> *


lol.....ahhhhh, whitegirl knows waaasssuuuup :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 8 2010, 07:46 AM~16223692
> *Awww no pics?
> *


gotta put it together then ill post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Jan 8 2010, 10:48 AM~16224038
> *...EL CHICHORIZO I KNEW IT ESE MAJE ES MICKEY MOUSE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 8 2010, 01:13 PM~16224968
> *gotta put it together then ill post pics  :biggrin:
> *



What you got to do is call in sick at work and come work with Jason and I and come out with real money.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 8 2010, 01:45 PM~16225754
> *What you got to do is call in sick at work and come work with Jason and I and come out with real money.
> *


i wish.... but they dont wanna give me the dys off and i dont think i can pull off a 6 day sickness lol


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

commin soon


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 8 2010, 03:52 PM~16227591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ninty6 lincoln, *P78dayz*, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE


YOUR GAYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 8 2010, 04:52 PM~16227591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 8 2010, 03:52 PM~16227591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD NOW SOMEONE ELSE IS FINALLY GONNA BE SWANGIN THERE SHIT! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 8 2010, 07:36 PM~16229246
> *GOOD NOW SOMEONE ELSE IS FINALLY GONNA BE SWANGIN THERE SHIT! :thumbsup:
> *


yea.... just need acouple more things and ill be out swanging soon :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

GOOD THATS WHAT WE LIKE TO SEE PEOPLE WHO ARENT SCARED TO GET DOWN WIT IT....................

HERE IS THE NEW ATV HAULER FOR ALL U BOMB LOVERS!!!SOON TO BE RATROD!
































DRINK UP BITCHES..... :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy birth day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Who






































:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> :biggrin: tight work


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

anybody got 13x7 or 14x7 rev knock offs 4 sale anyone :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sellin my 22 inch Vellano VSQ askin $1400 0.B.O call me 7863391341 they have brand new tires!!!!!






































I know to most of u ***** I've turned ghost after I sold da crown Vic.... But fuck it I just been workin n just chillin 4 those who kno me close they know wuts up.... As per royal linkon aka scarface he will b out sooonnn!!!!! 


Happy new years to all my Miami homie and all car club dat know me Dale!!!! Hope u ****** r doin good n da fam. as well....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 7 2010, 01:32 PM~16214269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell naw


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

What's up all - This is totally unrelated to cars, but I'm gonna throw it out there since I've met a lot of y'all over the last few years.

I've just started a property management company specializing in Condominium and Homeowner's associations. I'm offering a 10% referral fee for 6 months. EG: if I land a $1000 a month account, i'll pay you $100 a mo. for 6 months. Also, as an incentive for the community, I'm offering the first month of management at no charge. 

I need a favor from those of you who have facebook, I need to reach 100 fans so that I get my own name on there. Here's a link to my fan page, I'd really appreciate y'alls help.. Here's the link to the "fan" page: Churchill Property Services Fan Page

Also here's a link to my website if you'd like to check it out:
Churchill Property Services


Like I said I really appreciate the help. The sooner I get this thing going, the sooner I can get back in the game and build another car!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUAN95_@Jan 7 2010, 08:20 PM~16219907
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: what up steve its patty
> *


What it do................. :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Rodrik Motorsports (Jan 9, 2010)

Wuzzup peeps?

We are Project Car Managers who can locate automobiles and customize them for you from Stock to paint, wheels/tires, lifts/lowering, air ride or hydro suspensions, Upholstery, car stereo including fiberglassing, and engine/trans. We do any automobile you have or if you want us to locate it for you. We have 3 Crown Victoria Interceptors in stock and can build them on whatever budget you have. We are a complete turn key custom car/truck PCM's. We have upholsterers, stereo and paint people that are featured in many automotive magazines such as: Lowrider, Truckin', Minitruckin' and etc...Let us build the car/truck of your dreams!

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RODRIKMOTORSPORTS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*SOLD!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 9 2010, 05:29 PM~16238197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 8 2010, 07:13 PM~16229671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you get rid of that motor let me no thanks


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Asking 1800 obo. Power windows, A/C cold, bucket seats and no accidents. 
Mario 9548259460


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 8 2010, 02:45 PM~16225754
> *What you got to do is call in sick at work and come work with Jason and I and come out with real money.
> *



yea thats true.....


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 8 2010, 02:52 PM~16225801
> *i wish.... but they dont wanna give me the dys off and i dont think i can pull off a 6 day sickness lol
> *



tll them to go fuck them selves :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Jan 10 2010, 01:37 AM~16241659
> *tll them to go fuck them selves  :biggrin:
> *



Personally, that's what I would do. lol


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2010, 01:14 AM~16241955
> *Personally, that's what I would do. lol
> *


yea but u got something to fall back on... i aint got shit...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 10 2010, 02:35 AM~16242096
> *yea but u got something to fall back on... i aint got shit...
> *



You ain't got SHIT! for a ******.


:cheesy: :uh: :wow:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2010, 01:37 AM~16242117
> *You ain't got SHIT! for a ******.
> :cheesy:  :uh:  :wow:
> *


mothafucka whens your next day off???


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 10 2010, 12:39 AM~16242128
> *mothafucka whens your next day off???
> *


*M.I.A.*


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 10 2010, 01:45 AM~16242161
> *M.I.A.
> *


yezzir


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hellraizer, Magik007, GRAND HUSTLE, Lo Ski 13

My ****** :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, cyclopes98, *Magik007,* BLVD MOTORSPORTS, *Hellraizer, GRAND HUSTLE*

:wave:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 9 2010, 07:54 PM~16239480
> *if you get rid of that motor let me no thanks
> *



what $$$$$ you got for it???? maybe i'll get id of the motor and drop in a ls let me know?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone has a good working powerglide tranny for sale?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2010, 12:37 AM~16242117
> *You ain't got SHIT! for a ******.
> :cheesy:  :uh:  :wow:
> *


you aint neva out hopped me


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 10 2010, 02:35 AM~16242096
> *yea but u got something to fall back on... i aint got shit...
> *



***** that aint shit to fall back on , whens ur next day off ???


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 03:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...



sucks to work in the cold


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

http://misskeycompetition.com/members/tina
please help out my homegirl and just vote for her a few times if you have the chance. click the 5star thing and thanks alot


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


DAmn..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOCO...... :biggrin:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


  Tight work dog!


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

this what i am working on currently for a customer a 76 caprice all new interior more updates later this is were its at so far 
















































sorry for the big pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 03:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what Im talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Maddddddd propz


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 10 2010, 09:53 AM~16243706
> *Anyone has a good working powerglide tranny for sale?
> *


got you covered...hit me up


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

thanx............ :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 10 2010, 02:35 AM~16242096
> *yea but u got something to fall back on... i aint got shit...
> *



lol!

Yea, you do have something to fall back on staying at CVS.
Fall back on your ass.
I have made just short of 5k in three weeks.
And by just short, I mean less than $300 short.
Stop bull shittin.

Working with us for those 6 days, is like working at CVS for like three months. lol

And by the way, I had today off.....lol


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

hurrr durrr


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 10 2010, 08:47 PM~16247171
> *lol!
> 
> Yea, you do have something to fall back on staying at CVS.
> ...



more like 3 weeks ....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Off to the LAB..................................   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16248257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU TOOK OFF ABOUT 1,000 LBS OF CHINGO BLING OFF THAT BISH... CAN;T WAIT TILL ITS DONE BRO....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 10 2010, 10:30 PM~16248257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: Who you going to hopp first :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** is crazy, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16248257
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Jan 10 2010, 09:24 PM~16247551
> *more like 3 weeks ....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


That's a years pay at CVS!! lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


props to yo for the backyard work specially right now when is freezing out .


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 12:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


les get it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 03:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 10 2010, 07:30 PM~16248257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have these cars 4 sale if anybody wants to buy 786-380-6468
1964 4dr sueside door lincon $2700 obo the motor do not work
1972 4dr impala chevy do runs 2500.obo 
1967 dr impala chevy do runs 2500.00 obo
1985 regal 2dr it runs good 1500.obo
and a big heavyduty car trailer one car fits only show cars 3500. no less


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hi lexxtacy long time i heard you are getting marry


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 11 2010, 01:13 PM~16254017
> *hi lexxtacy long time i heard you are getting marry
> *


lol...getting married???? lol...damn, i didn't know of this! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 11 2010, 11:26 AM~16254153
> *lol...getting married???? lol...damn, i didn't know of this!  :biggrin:
> *


that the word going around wow to fast mama take your time or fuck it 
we have two more years any way 2012 we all will be gone from this earth :wow:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 11 2010, 01:34 PM~16254229
> *that the word going around wow to fast mama take your time or fuck it
> we have two more years any way 2012 we all will be gone from this earth :wow:
> *


NA, I'M NOT GETTING MARRIED....YET....HEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 11 2010, 10:34 AM~16254229
> *that the word going around wow to fast mama take your time or fuck it
> we have two more years any way 2012 we all will be gone from this earth :wow:
> *


LIL WAYNE GOT HER ON LOCK DOWN.....








and get








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 11 2010, 01:34 PM~16254229
> *that the word going around wow to fast mama take your time or fuck it
> we have two more years any way 2012 we all will be gone from this earth :wow:
> *


Im making a mental note to get back at you in 2012................ when were still here  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Anybody have a drivers fender for a 95 fleetwood??? PM if so thanks


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 11 2010, 02:21 PM~16254608
> *LIL WAYNE GOT HER ON LOCK DOWN.....
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!!!!! lil wayne?? na, not lil wayne :biggrin: 

and yup.....i'm still eating...fuck that... i love fooooood :biggrin: 

when do u want to double date??? :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 11 2010, 11:30 AM~16254689
> *lmao!!!!! lil wayne?? na, not lil wayne :biggrin:
> 
> and yup.....i'm still eating...fuck that... i love fooooood :biggrin:
> ...


wen you get fat. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hector you remember this one......... :cheesy:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 11 2010, 02:41 PM~16254818
> *wen you get fat. :biggrin:
> *


but....i am :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 11 2010, 11:48 AM~16254884
> *but....i am :biggrin:
> *


not enough ppl are still looking at you.... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 11 2010, 02:51 PM~16254910
> *not enough ppl are still looking at you.... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


sooooo....when do u want to go 2 chili's ona double-date????????


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 11 2010, 01:45 PM~16254855
> *hector you remember this one......... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that 72 kingswood. i bought it from Chris before he jump ship to the navy. thing had a great running 400 small block that we still has to this day on the stand. car was used for a demo derby in NC. those where the days when hollywood was full of donks


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 11 2010, 10:26 AM~16254153
> *lol...getting married???? lol...damn, i didn't know of this!  :biggrin:
> *


I haven't proposed yet.... :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Jan 11 2010, 04:01 PM~16255569
> *I haven't proposed yet.... :biggrin:
> *


whatchu waiting for??????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

DOSE N E ONE HAS A TRUNK 4 SALE 4 A 85 REGAL OR ANY OTHER PARTS BUT I WOULD REALLY NEED THE TRUNK LET ME KNOW OR GIVE ME A CALL @ (786) 255- 2956


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Jan 11 2010, 12:00 PM~16255004
> *I remember that 72 kingswood. i bought it from Chris before he jump ship to the navy. thing had a great running 400 small block that we still has to this day on the stand. car was used for a demo derby in NC.  those where the days when hollywood was full of donks
> *


DAMN ya'll derby that wagon ........... :0 :biggrin: 

i always wondered what happened to that wagon.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 01:25 PM~16244698
> *~YALL ****** AINT READY OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN~
> 
> 
> ...


Soldier!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 11 2010, 02:22 PM~16256378
> *DAMN ya'll derby that wagon ........... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> i always wondered what happened to that wagon.
> *


what a shame :angry:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Jan 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16255770
> *whatchu waiting for??????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i changed providers and i have these two at&t phones for sale. both are less than 3 months old and are in near perfect condition. i have everything that came with them including boxes.

im taking reasonable offers.

LG VU









Blackberry 8310


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 11 2010, 12:45 PM~16254855
> *hector you remember this one......... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i should right a book on you you got all kine of old skool pics :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody have lottos number or where his place is at to do interiors?


----------



## JUICED-UP-96 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 11 2010, 11:58 PM~16260791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WATSON... NO, NO, NO, TO YOUR AVATAR


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

HEY HECTOR LET ME KNOW IF U WANT THE INLINE 6 IF NOT IMMA PUT IT ON EBAY SOON THANKS


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I HAVE THE WHOLE FRONT CLIP TO AN 1987 MONTE LS WILL POST PICS SOON

ALL PARTS ARE RUST FREE AND CLEAN
$300 FRONT CLIP INCLUDING ALL LIGHTS AND GRILL WITH WIRING
$100 EACH FENDER I HAVE BOTH DRIVER AND PASSENGER
$100 FOR HOOD
$200 FOR EACH DOOR I HAVE BOTH DRIVER AND PASSENGER COMES COMPLETE WITH WINDOW AND INTERIOR PANEL
$100 FOR FRONT BUMPER I HAVE 2 

IF U WANT IT ALL LET ME KNOW WE CAN WORK OUT A DEAL

I ALSO HAVE 3 SETS OF COMPLETE LS MOLDINGS BOTH SIDES
$250 A SET


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyone got lottos number?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i have 2 guns in a case devilbiss guns
670 pluse clear
cvi 620 clear base
have extra tips and caps 2 cups 
paid 750.00 want 500.bucks new


















786-380-6468


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 11 2010, 08:58 PM~16260791
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU FULL CUSTOM... TAMPA :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 12 2010, 08:21 AM~16264502
> *I HAVE THE WHOLE FRONT CLIP TO AN 1987 MONTE LS    WILL POST PICS SOON
> 
> ALL PARTS ARE RUST FREE AND CLEAN
> ...


PM me your number, my brother in law needs those fenders


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Magik007, sour diesel

my brother from another mother :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, DANNY305

WHATS GOOD TALKALOT........


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 12 2010, 08:29 PM~16270238
> *MISTER ED, DANNY305
> 
> WHATS GOOD TALKALOT........
> *


same shit diffrent day hommie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 12 2010, 09:35 PM~16270328
> *same shit diffrent day hommie
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have a compressor 5hp 2 stage 500.00
and heavy duty fork lift 2600.obo
786-380-6468


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jan 12 2010, 05:33 PM~16269538
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Magik007, sour diesel
> 
> ...


  what up ***** :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 12 2010, 08:39 PM~16272138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

bump.. whats goodppl. this shit dead lately ?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

AINT IT...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

95rangeron14z, tru6lu305, Lowridergame305, impalamike63, Mr lowrider305
wus good errybody yall gettin ready for tampa!!Im on a mission!Yall boyz be easy :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody know around how much they charge to replace a back window on my regal? Any mobile company?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

LIL MAMA GETTIN IT...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 12 2010, 04:22 PM~16268826
> *COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU FULL CUSTOM... TAMPA  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: WHAT A BEAST


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *Que la verga LOCO*
YOOOO QUE HONDA LOCOOOO


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 13 2010, 10:51 AM~16277607
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INKSTINCT003, Que la verga LOCO
> YOOOO QUE HONDA LOCOOOO
> *


Whats poping parse.........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 13 2010, 10:07 AM~16277128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thang looked super clean at that show.......


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

a new toy.. 








57 4 dr ht


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOURDOORSKING.COM



:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 13 2010, 12:36 PM~16278480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE TO ALL THE PEEPS I KNOW WITH FAMILY IN HAITI YALL PRAY FOR THEM FAMS OVER THERE THEY IN BAD SHAPE RIGHT NOW!!HERE ARE A FEW PICS I FOUND ON THE WEB SAD SCHIT MAN!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyone have jamito numbers to wetsand n buff my regal?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

como jode el tipo!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 13 2010, 02:51 PM~16279667
> *como jode el tipo!
> *


wuz up acereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 13 2010, 10:10 AM~16275958
> *95rangeron14z, tru6lu305, Lowridergame305, impalamike63, Mr lowrider305
> wus good errybody yall gettin ready for tampa!!Im on a mission!Yall boyz be easy :biggrin:
> *


Whats good homie....Im just keepin low key bro...I havent been to a hangout or anything for a lil minte now...I hope I can go to tampa


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

When's the next hangout?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 13 2010, 04:16 PM~16278809
> *MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE TO ALL THE PEEPS I KNOW WITH FAMILY IN HAITI YALL PRAY FOR THEM FAMS OVER THERE  THEY IN BAD SHAPE RIGHT NOW!!HERE ARE A FEW PICS I FOUND ON THE WEB SAD SCHIT MAN!!
> 
> 
> ...


*Thankz alot for that homie....My mom(her 3 sister and 2 brothers)all been tryin to get incontact with anyone who seen or heard anything about there mom(my grandmother)we all paryin for the best *


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Alguna jente son comepingas


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 13 2010, 04:49 PM~16280746
> *wuz up acereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *




EY WUSSUP BROOO! LOL :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, HIT EM UP, greg nice, *rollin_nemo
*
:wave: que bola!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2010, 06:34 PM~16282067
> *When's the next hangout?
> *


NEXT THURSDAY AT MY SHOP, IF EVERYBODY IS DOWN LET ME KNOW


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 13 2010, 01:20 PM~16278375
> *a new toy..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lucky guy :biggrin: nice homie tight work


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 12 2010, 07:39 PM~16272138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks Watson


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

still got my 04 vw passat black on black leather int with 56k miles. askin 6k fim. lookin for 5 lug chevy patterned 26s or 24s tofit a bubble got 2k to play with


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Jan 14 2010, 12:22 AM~16284290
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks Watson
> *


anytime...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

I use to care but now I just dont GIVE A FUCK Stay in my own lane, mind my own business


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 14 2010, 12:54 AM~16284814
> *I use to care but now I just dont GIVE A FUCK  Stay in my own lane, mind my own business
> 
> 
> *


*I use to care but now I just dont GIVE A FUCK=*Me not letting ppl get the best of me 

*Stay in my own lane, mind my own business=*I dont give a fuck about what ppl doing to there cars...SO DONT WORRY ABOUT MINES...Im only going to worry/give a fuck about who my ****** cars are & if they need my help ect....Im grown about mine but one ppl make fake account(MYSPACE) to talk shit Im just like fuck that LMFAO....Someone stiill hurt about me sayin TOWNCAR KILLER which was only a joke but know I was told *Before YOU *say towncar killer YOU need to come ON POINT with a paint job,chrome parts,bullydoggin like tham HIALEAH BOYZ....pabo

It's all good becuase Im just going to Stay in my own lane, mind my own business :biggrin: One my shit comes out PEOPLE WILL KNOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 13 2010, 08:43 PM~16283733
> *NEXT THURSDAY AT MY SHOP, IF EVERYBODY IS DOWN LET ME KNOW
> *


i'm down .....


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 13 2010, 01:20 PM~16278375
> *a new toy..
> 
> 
> ...


primos??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2010, 06:38 PM~16282111
> *Thankz alot for that homie....My mom(her 3 sister and 2 brothers)all been tryin to get incontact with anyone who seen or heard anything about there mom(my grandmother)we all paryin for the best
> *


aint no thang bra in this short time ive learned to give love and respect to those you know close and farway,and even if you dont know them some way they will receive that blessing,feel me!!  I hope they find your fam and anybody elses fam that you know over there!!We might be sending some firefighters to go over and do search and rescue.If i get offered a space on the crew much respect bra!!Much Respect!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2010, 11:20 PM~16285992
> *I use to care but now I just dont GIVE A FUCK=Me not letting ppl get the best of me
> 
> Stay in my own lane, mind my own business=I dont give a fuck about what ppl doing to there cars...SO DONT WORRY ABOUT MINES...Im only going to worry/give a fuck about who my ****** cars are & if they need my help ect....Im grown about mine but one ppl make fake account(MYSPACE) to talk shit Im just like fuck that LMFAO....Someone stiill hurt about me sayin TOWNCAR KILLER which was only a joke but know I was told Before YOU say towncar killer YOU need to come ON POINT with a paint job,chrome parts,bullydoggin like tham Well Put Cant Be Said Any Better </span> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 14 2010, 03:00 AM~16286963
> *primos??
> *


ptimo is almost done with the 58 pontiac :biggrin: .. motor is in already..... he wants the 57 but imm keep it for a little then sell it lol.. whats up with the lincoln


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 13 2010, 06:34 PM~16282067
> *When's the next hangout?
> *


javie lets go out there in my bus lmao


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 13 2010, 10:32 PM~16282805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats going to be nice :wow:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 14 2010, 01:43 AM~16286816
> *i'm down .....
> *


  

ANYBODY ELSE?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Anybody have a drivers fender for a 95 fleetwood??? PM if so thanks


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2010, 08:31 AM~16288109
> *Anybody have a drivers fender for a 95 fleetwood??? PM if so thanks
> 
> *


i do $30 bucks


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Where do we registerfor the show?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 14 2010, 08:29 AM~16287658
> *ptimo is almost done with the 58 pontiac  :biggrin: .. motor is in already..... he wants the 57 but imm keep it for a little then sell it lol.. whats up with the lincoln
> *



i thought he had a bel air. lincolns there collectin dust and cold


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 14 2010, 08:30 AM~16288097
> *
> 
> ANYBODY ELSE?
> *


let's get it!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 14 2010, 08:30 AM~16288097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF ITS NOT TOO CRAZY AT THE SHOP ILL PASS THRU FOR A TAT :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 13 2010, 03:20 PM~16278375
> *a new toy..
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the one that used to be on Johnson St next to my house.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 13 2010, 04:16 PM~16278809
> *MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE TO ALL THE PEEPS I KNOW WITH FAMILY IN HAITI YALL PRAY FOR THEM FAMS OVER THERE  THEY IN BAD SHAPE RIGHT NOW!!HERE ARE A FEW PICS I FOUND ON THE WEB SAD SCHIT MAN!!
> 
> 
> ...



TIMES 2 HOPE ALL IS WELL. THAT SHIT WAS NO JOKE


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63+Jan 14 2010, 10:06 AM~16288844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Jan 13 2010, 06:34 PM~16282067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STARTING AT 9:00


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 14 2010, 04:53 PM~16290808
> *
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


count me in


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 14 2010, 01:56 PM~16290843
> *count me in
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Majestic picnic June 26 more info.comming soon


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

JUST A LITTLE PREVIEW OF MY REGAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2 Members: INKSTINCT003, *DOUBLE-O*
:wave:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293246
> *JUST A LITTLE PREVIEW OF MY REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass!!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 14 2010, 07:38 PM~16293534
> *looks badass!!!!
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 14 2010, 09:53 AM~16288752
> *i thought he had a bel air.  lincolns there collectin dust and cold
> *


naw he has a 58 pontiac which is comming out crazy...and a 65 ford, you know our neighbor with all the 2 cars had a heart atack and past away 2 weeks ago.. R.I.P... dam get that lincoln painted... my 59 is doing the same shit lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16284265
> *:biggrin: lucky guy :biggrin:  nice homie tight work
> *


FOR SALE


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2010, 09:27 AM~16288070
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 thats going to be nice :wow:
> *


  thank you


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293246
> *JUST A LITTLE PREVIEW OF MY REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



tight work!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 14 2010, 09:11 AM~16287296
> *aint no thang bra in this short time ive learned to give love and respect to those you know close and farway,and even if you dont know them some way they will receive that blessing,feel me!!  I hope they find your fam and anybody elses fam that you know over there!!We might be sending some firefighters to go over and do search and rescue.If i get offered a space on the crew Well Put Cant Be Said Any Better </span>
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293246
> *JUST A LITTLE PREVIEW OF MY REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


danm that shyt is bad where you did the engraving?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 14 2010, 07:23 PM~16292262
> *ON A SATURDAY  :dunno: :biggrin:*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: orientalmontecarlo, Mr lowrider305
what dey do homie hope all is good wit ya


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 14 2010, 08:34 PM~16294078
> *naw he has a 58 pontiac which is comming out crazy...and a 65 ford, you know our neighbor with all the 2 cars had a heart atack and past away 2 weeks ago.. R.I.P... dam get that lincoln painted... my 59 is doing the same shit lol
> *


el viejo with the benz , the one who would sit there wit us talkin shit when i working on cars ? :wow:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 11 2010, 11:58 PM~16260791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 14 2010, 11:26 PM~16294617
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: orientalmontecarlo, Mr lowrider305
> what dey do homie hope all is good wit ya
> *


Im feelin so so....how you been...I dident for get you


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 14 2010, 02:20 AM~16285992
> *I use to care but now I just dont GIVE A FUCK=Me not letting ppl get the best of me
> 
> Stay in my own lane, mind my own business=I dont give a fuck about what ppl doing to there cars...SO DONT WORRY ABOUT MINES...Im only going to worry/give a fuck about who my ****** cars are & if they need my help ect....Im grown about mine but one ppl make fake account(MYSPACE) to talk shit Im just like fuck that LMFAO....Someone stiill hurt about me sayin TOWNCAR KILLER which was only a joke but know I was told Before YOU say towncar killer YOU need to come ON POINT with a paint job,chrome parts,bullydoggin like tham HIALEAH BOYZ....pabo
> ...


and watson if you need anything im only a phone call away homie .......................  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293246
> *JUST A LITTLE PREVIEW OF MY REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP NEXT THURSDAY 

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jan 15 2010, 12:44 AM~16295737
> *and watson if you need anything im only a phone call away homie .......................   :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293246
> *JUST A LITTLE PREVIEW OF MY REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie will you be at tampa
:thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 14 2010, 10:12 PM~16294451
> *danm that shyt is bad where you did the engraving?
> *


carlos sala in cali


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 14 2010, 11:15 PM~16294479
> *ON A SATURDAY    :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


June 27 on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 99 LINCOLN (Dec 1, 2006)

ooooooo shit its dee's old parts............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

check out my new track ft. headmaster da don if u get the chance..shits bangin.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iVwLcdMXBY


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 14 2010, 08:35 PM~16294083
> *FOR SALE
> *


how much


----------



## hazed_out (Apr 27, 2008)

any1 got pic of blood bath the vert regal in action baddest vert hopper out hands down


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

does any low lows go out to the tower shops on friday nights ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 15 2010, 05:48 PM~16302423
> *does any low lows go out to the tower shops on friday nights ?
> *



every once in a while


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99 LINCOLN_@Jan 15 2010, 10:29 AM~16299002
> *ooooooo shit its dee's old parts............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*i didnt want to be the one to say it bu*t :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2010, 05:22 PM~16302668
> *i didnt want to be the one to say it but :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


um yeah there mine now bitch! Keep talking shit and build a fucking car you broke ass *****


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2010, 06:40 PM~16302817
> *um yeah there mine now bitch! Keep talking shit and build a fucking car you broke ass *****
> *


*
look you lil pussy im glad you got them since dee aint doing shit with them but get yourself straight im not these ****** on here.......
*

i'll even put it in your color so you can read it better.....
oh and build yourself a car not someone else's


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2010, 06:24 PM~16303224
> *
> look you lil pussy im glad you got them since dee aint doing shit with them but get yourself straight im not these ****** on here.......
> 
> ...



like i said go build a fucking car you broke ass *****. thats why you got kicked the fuck out of rollerz only. and btw thats my regal bitch not someones else because its diffrent 100 percent. so keep hating


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone got a colorbar for sale??


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 14 2010, 07:30 AM~16288097
> *
> 
> ANYBODY ELSE?
> *


Im Going :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

sickassscion heyyy look whos alive


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 14 2010, 09:07 PM~16293246
> *JUST A LITTLE PREVIEW OF MY REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


they nice,i had those for about a week in my possesion,but had no use for them...they are nice....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 15 2010, 09:00 PM~16304001
> *sickassscion heyyy look whos alive
> *


whats up mi amigo...anything new..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

guyutake forever to w/b dale..be easy


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jan 15 2010, 08:01 PM~16304004
> *they nice,i had those for about a week in my possesion,but had no use for them...they are nice....
> *


yeah there nice. Alot of ****** on here just haters. Just cuz they was dees don't mean shit. I got the money to buy them


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jan 15 2010, 05:45 PM~16303414
> *anyone got a colorbar for sale??
> *


large has them in stock


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Jan 15 2010, 05:06 PM~16303601
> *Im Going :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

YO HECTOR I TOUGHT U WANTED TO JUMP ON THIS INLINE 6????? OR WERE U JUST BLOWIN SMOKE???


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

went out to tower shops tonight. was ok I guess. lotts of mussle car there. a fiew nice g rides saw a fiew members of 25th st riders on lowrider bikes - those were awesome - but I was the only juiced ride out there.

HEY south FL ! 
I need a pair of bucket seats in good condition !!!
for not alot of cheese lol
blue if possible


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 15 2010, 10:17 PM~16305707
> *went out to tower shops tonight.  was ok I guess.  lotts of mussle car there.  a fiew nice g rides  saw a fiew members of 25th st riders on lowrider bikes - those were awesome - but I was the only juiced ride out there.
> 
> HEY south FL !
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPIN305 (Oct 24, 2008)

ANY1 SELLIN PITBULL PUPPPYS
PM ME IF U R


----------



## hazed_out (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hazed_out_@Jan 15 2010, 02:39 PM~16302330
> *any1 got pic of blood bath the vert regal in action baddest vert hopper out hands down
> *


any1 got pics


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hazed_out_@Jan 16 2010, 06:05 AM~16308066
> *any1 got pics
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 13 2010, 02:51 PM~16279667
> *como jode el tipo!
> *



hey mr....... remy and patron lol ?????? holla que bola ima have to ride over to the south side for a minute fool lol


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

Made You A Hater
Dimelo Bazuuukkaaaa


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Jan 16 2010, 11:46 AM~16308446
> *Made You A Hater
> Dimelo Bazuuukkaaaa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2010, 07:33 PM~16303301
> *like i said go build a fucking car you broke ass *****. thats why you got kicked the fuck out of rollerz only. and btw thats my regal bitch not someones else because its diffrent 100 percent. so keep hating
> *














THIS IS WHAT IM BUILDING BETTER THAN YOUR SHITTY BOOGER COLOR CAR..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 15 2010, 07:15 PM~16304491
> *yeah there nice. Alot of ****** on here just haters. Just cuz they was dees don't mean shit. I got the money to buy them
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

Any one know sum one who does plaques??? Let me know 7863391341


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANYONE SALEING 13'S????????????????LET ME KNOW


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

out with the 51 in with the 64 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 16 2010, 01:10 PM~16309981
> *out with the 51 in with the 64 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: congrats


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

nice!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

props DRE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 16 2010, 03:10 PM~16309981
> *out with the 51 in with the 64 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc....Im back....Im going to take my time with this one...Hopefully I dont get mad than end up brakein this one..lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 16 2010, 02:13 PM~16309998
> *:biggrin: congrats
> *



ahorra viene el mas despreciadoooooo! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE 2004 VW PASSAT 1.8T 4 CYL. 56K MILES TIPTRONIC 5 SPEED AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION BLACK ON BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR. A/C BLOWS FREEZING COLD.DARK TINTS, STOCK RADIO, STOCK EVERYTHING. TIRES BRAND NEW. ASKING $6K O.B.O. PM ME 
PERFECT DAILY. CAR IS LOCATED IN MIAMI FL LOCAL ONLY


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, ripsta85, MAAANDO, tequilero80
Fool........................ :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 15 2010, 10:13 PM~16305674
> *YO HECTOR I TOUGHT U WANTED TO JUMP ON THIS INLINE 6????? OR WERE U JUST BLOWIN SMOKE???
> *


day gave me one from tampa i might get it if you still have it by the end of feb wainting on incomtax


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

trade


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My grandmother is ok in haiti.....THANKZ TO EVERYONE WHO CALLD,PM & TEXT ME

THANKZ FOR THE PRAYERS!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

were can i get 175/65/14 at a good price thanks


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_HDOe_xP00


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Jan 16 2010, 07:40 PM~16312417
> *trade
> 
> 
> ...


Trade For ???


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

blackberry 9630 for sprint








$280
holla at me in u interested its brand new in the box never used


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 16 2010, 04:10 PM~16309981
> *out with the 51 in with the 64 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16312776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic........


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 16 2010, 03:10 PM~16309981
> *out with the 51 in with the 64 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the new 64 homie


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 16 2010, 01:10 PM~16309981
> *out with the 51 in with the 64 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

I need a hood and front bumper to a 93 fleetwood if anyone has one. Thanks


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Jan 16 2010, 02:29 PM~16310470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just delivered this...

sprayed the whole car wet sanded and buffed.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jan 17 2010, 11:59 AM~16316145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice................looking good


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

for sale or trade...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

wheres everyone???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2010, 01:27 PM~16315995
> *nice pic........
> *


Thankz alot


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

mlk parade tomorrow...what time does it get good watson???? i was looking at the eastcoastryder websitde and it looks like it gets good during the afternoon moreless what time???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today at sam house!!!!!New year,new look,new setup.......


Doc305 geting ready to put in some work!!!!!











































BEFORE......








AFTER......










STILL NOT DONE YET.....


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 05:16 PM~16318563
> *Today at sam house!!!!!New year,new look,new setup.......
> Doc305 geting ready to put in some work!!!!!
> 
> ...


Just the beginning................. :biggrin: :biggrin: just wait.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 17 2010, 02:36 PM~16317440
> *just delivered this...
> 
> sprayed the whole car wet sanded and buffed.....
> ...


Nice..............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Da Beast21, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT

IF IT HAS A GOOD TURNOUT I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT AN EVERY 

THURSDAY EVENT. SO START CHARGING THOSE BATTERIES SINCE NOW 

SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES TO LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME 

           

TILL THA D'S FALL OFF!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jan 17 2010, 07:55 PM~16318391
> *mlk parade tomorrow...what time does it get good watson???? i was looking at the eastcoastryder websitde and it looks like it gets good during the afternoon moreless what time???
> *


I work tommor but I might roll by there after work....go around 1:00-2:30 pm that shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit be crazy lots of nice cars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jan 17 2010, 08:20 PM~16318582
> *looks good
> *


duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's your car :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 16 2010, 11:14 PM~16312678
> *My grandmother is ok in haiti.....THANKZ TO EVERYONE WHO CALLD,PM & TEXT ME
> 
> THANKZ FOR THE PRAYERS!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 17 2010, 08:21 PM~16318587
> *Just the beginning................. :biggrin:  :biggrin: just wait.....
> *


 :biggrin: Mr welder...........I hope you get some sleep tonight homie you looked tired


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 08:16 PM~16318563
> *Today at sam house!!!!!New year,new look,new setup.......
> Doc305 geting ready to put in some work!!!!!
> 
> ...



and i wasnt invited........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16318708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 17 2010, 07:39 PM~16318739
> *and i wasnt invited........
> *


I DIDNT KNW YOU SATYD BY THERE NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 07:16 PM~16318563
> *Today at sam house!!!!!New year,new look,new setup.......
> Doc305 geting ready to put in some work!!!!!
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My ***** doc305.....They ant ready.....











My ***** Iceman...Nice seeing you today homie it's been a minte since we chilled


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 17 2010, 07:36 PM~16318708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD LOCO  N WHOS THAT CUTE GUY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz steve for the spare rime man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



As soon I took off my old wheel off like 8 spokes pop out.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

spare wheel....got a new tire for it steve:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BUBBA-D, Mr lowrider305, ninty6 lincoln
What it do homie.....


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 07:46 PM~16318315
> *Thankz alot
> *


good to hear your fam is straight others are not so fortunate ...

hope to see you tomorrow reppin at da parade ill be there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 17 2010, 09:13 PM~16319014
> *good to hear your fam is straight others are not so fortunate ...
> 
> hope to see you tomorrow reppin at da parade ill be there
> *


Thankz alot homie!!!!!

I might go????????????dont no yet


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WE PUTTING IN WORK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Japan


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 17 2010, 09:35 PM~16319220
> *WE PUTTING IN WORK
> 
> 
> ...


About time you tag your photo's....Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve one we going mudding 































:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 08:37 PM~16319235
> *About time you tag your photo's....Nice
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Puttin in work.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 06:44 PM~16319311
> *Steve one we going mudding
> 
> 
> ...


When you wanna go..........????????????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 17 2010, 05:36 PM~16318708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My ******................... :biggrin: :biggrin: This how we do...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 06:05 PM~16318949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you was quick................. :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Good seeing you again....


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 17 2010, 10:08 PM~16319590
> *When you wanna go..........????????????
> *


Im for real man I wann go to a mudd pit tham trucks bad ass fuck....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 07:23 PM~16319775
> *Im for real man I wann go to a mudd pit tham trucks bad ass fuck....
> *


OK........you said it.......i'll let you know.... :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16319614
> *Damn you was quick................. :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Good seeing you again....
> *


 :biggrin: Same here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 17 2010, 10:25 PM~16319793
> *OK........you said it.......i'll let you know.... :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


you know someone with a truck????


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 Members: INKSTINCT003, *Mr lowrider305, RoLLiN ShReK, Que la verga LOCO* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 17 2010, 10:52 PM~16320087
> *4 Members: INKSTINCT003, Mr lowrider305, RoLLiN ShReK, Que la verga LOCO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good DRE


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT

IF IT HAS A GOOD TURNOUT I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT AN EVERY 

THURSDAY EVENT. SO START CHARGING THOSE BATTERIES SINCE NOW 

SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES TO LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME 

           

TILL THA D'S FALL OFF!!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jan 17 2010, 11:59 AM~16316145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 17 2010, 10:07 PM~16319578
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SOMEONE CALL 911
THERE'S A BLACK GUY STEALING BATTERIES.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























































WHATS GOOD SAMMY..... LOOKING GOOD "BIG M" STYLE. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 17 2010, 08:07 PM~16319578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sam the man.................. :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHO'S ROLLIN TO THE PARADE...(LOWRIDERS)!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 18 2010, 08:34 AM~16324383
> *WHO'S ROLLIN TO THE PARADE...(LOWRIDERS)!!!!!
> *


Yo Q call me. I need to ask you something.


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 18 2010, 12:08 AM~16321206
> *SOMEONE CALL 911
> THERE'S A BLACK GUY STEALING BATTERIES.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHATS GOOD SAMMY..... LOOKING GOOD "BIG M" STYLE. :thumbsup:
> *


Thnks homie call u next time when we chill. :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 17 2010, 02:36 PM~16317440
> *just delivered this...
> 
> sprayed the whole car wet sanded and buffed.....
> ...


came out real nice.. any news on the bus?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 15 2010, 12:37 PM~16301262
> *how much
> *


13,000. Its solid as fuck. original interior and all. let me know


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 14 2010, 09:11 PM~16295286
> *el viejo with the benz , the one who would sit there wit us talkin shit when i working on cars ? :wow:
> *


yea him... he was helping us put the motor in the 58 and he just collapsed...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 17 2010, 08:35 PM~16319220
> *WE PUTTING IN WORK
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good fellas


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 18 2010, 10:32 AM~16325333
> *yea him... he was helping us put the motor in the 58 and he just collapsed...
> *


dayum thats fuckin crazy! :angel:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*http://www.southernbluebullies.com/Puppies.htm

this is my g/f brothers website for blue pitts puppies!!!!!*


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 16 2010, 01:10 PM~16309981
> *out with the 51 in with the 64 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dre you dun came up big time man !!! Congratulations ! That 64 is super clean ! DONT GET RID OF IT !!!


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

my brother is selling is 1980 Le Cab, any body interested here is the link to the auction. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jan 18 2010, 01:27 PM~16325770
> *Looking good fellas
> *


quick stop homie n say watz up to the fl riders. nice lolw n good work .


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

wen guys hang up n orlando ?? fridays ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

any new shows comming up, i been out the loop for a long time


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone in Satellite Beach hit up my friends pizza place Cibelli's 
1356 Highway A1A
Satellite Beach, Florida 32937
(321) 777-3339
good people


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

24x8.5 with 255/30/24s and a +35 offset, got 5x4.5 and 5x4.75 (5x114.3 and 5x120 for those of you who speak japanese) Tires are chunky still got mad tread. Asking 1400 but open to offers. You can ask anyone, I'm a str8 up mofo... Ross 954 934 4485


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT

IF IT HAS A GOOD TURNOUT I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT AN EVERY 

THURSDAY EVENT. SO START CHARGING THOSE BATTERIES SINCE NOW 

SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES TO LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME 

          

TILL THA D'S FALL OFF!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 18 2010, 06:41 PM~16329399
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT
> ...


wish i had a lolo to bring out


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

MLK PARADE WAS LIVE TODAY


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jan 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16329492
> *MLK PARADE WAS LIVE TODAY
> *


pics or it didnt happen fool ! :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 18 2010, 06:03 PM~16329630
> *oh I finally got a good pic of the TC on the new rims..and there's another lil addition.
> 
> 
> ...



new model lincoln emblems on the fenders ??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 18 2010, 07:08 PM~16329701
> *new model lincoln emblems on the fenders ??
> *


yeah off a 2010 MKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jan 18 2010, 07:49 PM~16329492
> *MLK PARADE WAS LIVE TODAY
> *


 :biggrin: Damn fooooooooooool if I dident have a g/f there were some nice bbw,chubby,thick, femaels out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 18 2010, 07:08 PM~16329701
> *new model lincoln emblems on the fenders ??
> *


it's funny how a full size lincoln makes a full size Jag look like a compact... (the XJ8 in the background)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Posted up at KFC :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jan 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16327993
> *Dre you dun came up big time man !!! Congratulations ! That 64 is super clean ! DONT GET RID OF IT !!!
> *


THANKS BRO.. NAH IM GONNA HOLD ON TO THIS ONE....... MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2010, 08:33 PM~16329978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice . look @ da caddy. damm


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2010, 08:33 PM~16329978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we have a grand marquis like da nice..


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK+Jan 18 2010, 09:06 PM~16330383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thankz


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr lowrider305, :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16330553
> *Mr lowrider305, :wave:
> *


yooooooo whats good homie....How you & the fam been???

hows the ride comeing along?????


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16330553
> *Mr lowrider305, :wave:
> *


my n my crew coming down to florida where u guys from . we r from ny,jersey n pa. we going 4 a weekend. .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This chick was fuckin badass on the 4wheeler!!!!!!!!!!!!sidewayz


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

one of my members is gunna get crazy wen he check u ride homie the marquis he love those cars the pic there is his ride his woring n the rims. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK+Jan 18 2010, 09:20 PM~16330588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok cool....Dade county...My car ant shit to look at lol...still needs paint,extension's & chrome....I gott come out on point like my HATERS TOLD ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2010, 09:32 PM~16330736
> *Ok cool....Dade county...My car ant shit to look at lol...still needs paint,extension's & chrome....I gott come out on point like my HATERS TOLD ME TO  :biggrin:
> *


i know how it is wit the haters homie . as good u happy wit u shit fuck everybody else wat they say :biggrin: lowriders is sometimes not about the car is about wat u have n u blood homie. a thru rider blood..


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

& dat is priceless. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ced's shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: New look comeing soon.....


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2010, 07:34 PM~16330755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i know this ***** joe musta be going crazy everywhere in that shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I dont know what this was?????it's nice tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Pop's was ridein clean!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2010, 08:49 PM~16330941
> *I dont know what this was?????it's nice tho
> 
> 
> ...


a rivi it looks like


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 18 2010, 10:16 PM~16331377
> *a rivi it looks like
> *


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 17 2010, 10:13 PM~16319650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work i think i know them cars


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2010, 10:20 PM~16331432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my bad side :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 18 2010, 10:47 PM~16331855
> *thats my bad side :biggrin:
> *


LOL now you tell me


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2010, 10:49 PM~16331893
> *LOL now you tell me
> *


looks good though so :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 18 2010, 07:54 PM~16331959
> *RoLLiN ShReK :wave:
> *


Wuz up *****


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16332011
> *Wuz up *****
> *


 :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 18 2010, 04:42 PM~16329413
> *wish i had a lolo to bring out
> *


 :biggrin: Come support it anyways


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I dont like posting up any pics that come out baddddddddddddd but w.e.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 18 2010, 04:41 PM~16329399
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone need 265/35/22 tires I have 2 like new...................buy the tires get the rims free, I only have 3.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*for sale* ,,,,,,,,,all gold continental kit with all gold 13x7 with green spokes $500,,,,,,,,14x7 center gold daytons with fat white wall 5'20s $600,,,,,,,spoiler kit for a 745 trunk & back window $300,,,,,,,,,,,4 l.a sqare dumps brand new $200 each,,,,,,,,,,,rollin videos vol 12,13,14,15 $15 each,,,,,,,,,,,super heavy duty adex $300,,,,,,,,,battery charger 12-96 volt $250


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

LIL SOMETHING 4DAHATERS :biggrin: 
ELEGANCEIVLYFE  JDANCE1A:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

This is Watson Fest now.....!

Keep It Up Watson....!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ZOOM IN MORE NEXT TIME... BUT ITS STILL A GANGSTA PIC!







:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 19 2010, 07:43 AM~16336551
> *ZOOM IN MORE NEXT TIME... BUT ITS STILL A GANGSTA PIC!
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jan 19 2010, 03:55 AM~16336062
> *This is Watson Fest now.....!
> 
> Keep It Up Watson....!
> *


lol never that.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305+Jan 19 2010, 07:43 AM~16336551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

63 VW SINGLE CAB DROVR ITY DOEN FROM SARASOTA.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have a regal 4 sale $1500 obo need a little body work 786-380-6468


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Q.....I cant wait for uncle al Peace In Da HoodParade!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 19 2010, 12:39 PM~16338435
> *have a regal 4 sale $1500 obo need a little body work 786-380-6468
> 
> 
> ...


what bodywork does it need? A/c work? Engine problems?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE
:nicoderm:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

Made You A Hater
WHATS GOOD *****


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT

IF IT HAS A GOOD TURNOUT I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT AN EVERY 

THURSDAY EVENT. SO START CHARGING THOSE BATTERIES SINCE NOW 

SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES TO LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME 

          

TILL THA D'S FALL OFF!!!!


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

i need help were can i get 175/70/14 or 175/75/14 at in Miami


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Damn no one called me to tell me about da parade I would have went I was at da crib just chillin I had da day off


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Jan 19 2010, 02:54 PM~16339674
> *i need help were can i get 175/70/14 or 175/75/14 at in Miami
> *



try sears they sell them Firestone FRTire -380 Tire - P175/70R14 84S BSW
| Sears Item# 09560947000 | Model# 097713


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jan 19 2010, 01:39 PM~16340096
> *try sears they sell them  Firestone FRTire -380 Tire - P175/70R14 84S BSW
> | Sears Item# 09560947000 | Model# 097713
> *


thanks alot but they dont carry firestone no more


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 19 2010, 04:26 PM~16339954
> *Damn no one called me to tell me about da parade I would have went I was at da crib just chillin I had da day off
> *


 :biggrin: Next year

Coming up....uncle al Peace In Da HoodParade!!!!!!!!!!!!!My shit will be painted 4 that day!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by floodbrangaz_@Jan 19 2010, 05:08 PM~16340411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by floodbrangaz_@Jan 19 2010, 05:08 PM~16340411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro we gna be sittin right at tampa and this bitch gna look right with the new shit being done to it and we still have few more rides to finish before then


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 19 2010, 05:15 PM~16340489
> *
> *


what the next event and when bro we dont be hearing shit up here in west palm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

More random pictures I took...


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 19 2010, 05:14 PM~16340474
> *:biggrin: Next year
> 
> Coming up....uncle al Peace In Da HoodParade!!!!!!!!!!!!!My shit will be painted 4 that day!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


yo whats other parades and shit coming


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 19 2010, 02:35 PM~16339017
> *Made You A Hater
> WHATS GOOD *****
> *


whats up homie


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

my new project.... :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 19 2010, 02:58 PM~16340917
> *my new project....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 19 2010, 12:47 PM~16339596
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I had to put the MKS emblems a lil further down than I really wanted to because of the different curve on the fender, but i'm still happy w/the results. Right side tonight, left side will be done tomorrow.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THE  DJ UNCLE AL*(PEACE IN THE HOOD FESTIVAL)* ISN'T A PARADE... IT'S A FESTIVAL ABOUT HIS LEGACY FOR KEEPIN PEACE IN THE HOOD, ONCE A YEAR ON 15TH AVE AND 71ST. IT'S ON THE 2ND SATURDAY OF AUGUST... FOOD, CHICKS OF ALL SORTS, CARS(LOWRIDERS) YA KNO... HOPE TO SEE PLENTY PEOPLE THERE SO U CANT SAY U DIDNT KNO BOUT IT...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 19 2010, 09:13 PM~16343493
> *THE  DJ UNCLE AL(PEACE IN THE HOOD) JAM ISN'T A PARADE... IT'S A CELEBRATION ABOUT HIS LEGACY FOR KEEPIN PEACE IN THE HOOD, ONCE A YEAR ON 15TH AVE AND 71ST. IT'S ON THE 2ND SUNDAY OF AUGUST... FOOD, CHICKS OF ALL SORTS, CARS(LOWRIDERS) YA KNO... ILL GET THE EXACT DAY... HOPE TO SEE PLENTY PEOPLE THERE SO U CANT SAY U DIDNT KNO BOUT IT...
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 19 2010, 11:52 AM~16338564
> *what bodywork does it need? A/c work? Engine problems?
> *


let me no its a runner good motor rust by the doors bottom part little on the roof 
side let me no if you want to see it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My bet Q Im so damn use to hearing ppl calling it a PARADE


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SUNROOF FOR SALE 38 1/2" CORNER TO CORNER, 35 1/2" SIDE TO SIDE AND 19" FRONT TO BACK 

$250 LOCAL PICK UP ONLY 786-255-0170 ANDRE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 19 2010, 09:54 PM~16344094
> *SUNROOF FOR SALE 38 1/2" CORNER TO CORNER, 35 1/2" SIDE TO SIDE AND 19" FRONT TO BACK
> 
> $250 LOCAL PICK UP ONLY 786-255-0170 ANDRE
> ...


What kind of car is that off of?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 19 2010, 08:22 PM~16343640
> *let me no its a runner good motor rust by the doors bottom part little on the roof
> side let me no if you want to see it
> *


does the ac work?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 19 2010, 09:03 PM~16344947
> *What kind of car is that off of?
> *




BMW 745 :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

what up miami ! 
im lookin for a set of adapters to fit ford 4.5" 5 lug pattern

I thought I got a set of universal adapters but they only gots chevy and big chevy on them. weird.

hit me up mang. gota get the spokes on the ford


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

I got a set of Chrome, boxed in reinforced trailing arms for a G-Body. All for of them top and bottom. all it needs is some new bushings. If interested hit me up. 305-879-0517. i want $150 flat. And also got some H10 8000k HIDS. i used it for the fog lights on a Chrysler 300. $50.


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Also!!!! a set of G-body Stocks wit tires. $75


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats up Miami...Is there someone in MIA that dose Engraving??
If so can some one get me some Info.....user name / Phone number / some way of contacting him? thanks.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 20 2010, 08:33 AM~16349405
> *Whats up Miami...Is there someone in MIA that dose Engraving??
> If so can some one get me some Info.....user name / Phone number / some way of contacting him? thanks.
> *



CONTACT *ripsta85* ON HERE, HIS BOY EDDY DOES SOME NICE WORK....


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@Jan 20 2010, 01:08 AM~16347758
> *I got a set of Chrome, boxed in reinforced trailing arms for a G-Body. All for of them top and bottom. all it needs is some new bushings. If interested hit me up. 305-879-0517. i want $150 flat. And also got some H10 8000k HIDS. i used it for the fog lights on a Chrysler 300. $50.
> *


pictures?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT

IF IT HAS A GOOD TURNOUT I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT AN EVERY 

THURSDAY EVENT. SO START CHARGING THOSE BATTERIES SINCE NOW 

SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES TO LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME 

          

TILL THA D'S FALL OFF!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

* Brand new kitchen and dishwasher in da box for sale askin $500 for both call my boy Miguel for any info... 7864123419












My rims Vellani VSQ 3 pcs r still for sale let me know make me an offer need to sell them ASAP!!!!*


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

1600*obo*. No accidents. Make an offer I need to get rid of her. Was a daily. and recharged A/C without any leaks. Send me a PM. It needs fillers front and back. Shaved hood emblem. title in hand



















Also got an 83' Coupe Deville. She runs too. 1600obo. Here's the link. No accidents 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1552681191.html


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

deviliss cvi gravity feed and waterborne paint gun two air caps (510#25-29 psi) (505# 14-18 psi) two fluid
tips 1.3 1.4 1liter gravity cup 250.or make a offer 250.00
786-380-6468








top gun not the bottom


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT

IF IT HAS A GOOD TURNOUT I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT AN EVERY 

THURSDAY EVENT. SO START CHARGING THOSE BATTERIES SINCE NOW 

SO THERE IS NO EXCUSES TO LEAVE THE CARS AT HOME 

          

TILL THA D'S FALL OFF!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Couple pics from back in 06


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEAR what they do fool...... :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 20 2010, 12:27 PM~16351936
> *Couple pics from back in 06
> 
> 
> ...


good times......


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 02:39 PM~16352004
> *good times......
> *


yeah it was


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 02:39 PM~16352004
> *good times......
> *


that was the night i almost lost it 3 wheeling out of Fuds..cuz i had some cat sittin in the back, the extra weight made my back bumper plant into the ground even harder..almost spun the car out


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2010, 09:06 AM~16349451
> *CONTACT ripsta85 ON HERE, HIS BOY EDDY DOES SOME NICE WORK....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie..


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 20 2010, 10:46 AM~16351109
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT
> ...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 19 2010, 03:58 PM~16340917
> *my new project....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

quick stop homiea n fl n show some love.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 20 2010, 10:46 AM~16351109
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have a back bumper for a 93-96 fleetwood pm me pls thanks


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

SOLO UHP, GRAND HUSTLE, Mr lowrider305, ROLLIN LUXURY :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

265x35x22.................2 tires are new, make an offer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 20 2010, 10:05 PM~16356362
> *SOLO UHP, GRAND HUSTLE, Mr lowrider305, ROLLIN LUXURY :nicoderm:
> *


yooo


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

20 inch 3 piece lowenharts. rims need work 2 rims have small cracks on the back, and the wheel lipps need to be rechomed or painted. i have all parts for rims faces are real clean and chrome is nice only $200 rims are 5x112


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 20 2010, 06:56 AM~16349610
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY STARTING AT 9 PM
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LO LOS OUT
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 21 2010, 12:20 AM~16360468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG TWIN IN THA HOUSE.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Jan 20 2010, 11:23 AM~16350411
> *1600obo. No accidents. Make an offer I need to get rid of her. Was a daily. and recharged A/C without any leaks. Send me a PM. It needs fillers front and back. Shaved hood emblem. title in hand
> 
> 
> ...



Hey lil bro, you forgot to say NO PAYMENTS AND THE CAR WILL NOT BE HELD FOR YOU FOR MORE THAT 3 DAYS... These cars are clean and worth building.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

ITS THURSDAY!! I HOPE EVERYBODY COMES OUT TONIGHT TO
REPRESENT!!  

STARTING AT 9 

DRAMA FREE!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 20 2010, 12:46 PM~16352057
> *that was the night i almost lost it 3 wheeling out of Fuds..cuz i had some cat sittin in the back, the extra weight made my back bumper plant into the ground even harder..almost spun the car out
> *


hahah i remember that


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 21 2010, 08:57 AM~16362233
> *ITS THURSDAY!! I HOPE EVERYBODY COMES OUT TONIGHT TO
> REPRESENT!!
> 
> ...


I'll be out there


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jan 21 2010, 10:54 AM~16363250
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Conyooo Mira quien es!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 21 2010, 03:11 PM~16364093
> *I'll be out there
> *


where is it at


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 21 2010, 03:44 PM~16366380
> *where is it at
> *


6864 N.W. 169 St. Miami, Fl


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jan 21 2010, 06:05 PM~16365935
> *For sale or Trade!!! need a car or SUV for the wife,something clean dependable,for pics and info click on the link below. hit me up,,
> 
> 
> ...


you got any new pic.s


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 21 2010, 06:51 PM~16366465
> *6864 N.W. 169 St. Miami, Fl
> *


o0o i was about to go to the one at the license place in front of walgreens


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

thanx


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

6864 NW 169 ST, OFF THE PALMETTO AND 67 AVE

PALM LAKES PLAZA


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

TO ANYBODY COMING FROM THE SOUTH, TAKE THE PALMETTO NORTH, GET OFF ON NW 67 AVE, MAKE A LEFT GO UNDER THE PALMETTO AND MAKE THE NEXT LEFT ON 169 ST [chevron gas station], AND THE PLAZA IS GOING TO BE ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE   

THANKS FOR SUPPORTING IT


----------



## Lady63 (Sep 12, 2008)

does anyone have a hydraulic pump for sell?


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

LOW LYFE IS ALREADY HERE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

all done


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 21 2010, 04:18 PM~16366722
> *you got any new pic.s
> *


i found some new pics..


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

1963 imp,3 pump set-up piston pump to the front with adex.rack with 10 batteries, reinforce back to front, extendent a-arms 2''.car hops about 50'' to 55'' on 96 volts fully charged batteries.hydraulics work perfect, practically brand new black magic setup. the body is good i just put a brand new full querter panel passenger right side..the floors,roof,hood, and trunk are solid.so far the passenger door needs repair in the bottom or replacement whatever u want..the engine is a 283 with a 2 speed power glide everything runs good.i installed new fuel pump,new battery, new body mounts, and i got the long side trims brand new,and some other trims that are super clean.also extra grill super clean. I NEED TO SELL 9,500 OBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jan 21 2010, 06:29 AM~16361461
> *Hey lil bro, you forgot to say NO PAYMENTS AND THE CAR WILL NOT BE HELD FOR YOU FOR MORE THAT 3 DAYS... These cars are clean and worth building.
> *


Lol. Yeah, what he said.


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

GOT A NEW TOY! THIS IS THE BEFORE PICTURE OF MY 96 FLEETWOOD.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 21 2010, 11:23 PM~16371395
> * GOT A NEW TOY! THIS IS THE BEFORE PICTURE OF MY 96 FLEETWOOD.
> 
> 
> ...



thats the bagged one ?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16372862
> *thats the bagged one ?
> *


looks like it!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 15 2010, 11:13 PM~16305133
> *large has them in stock
> *


Don't tell nobody :happysad:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16372862
> *thats the bagged one ?
> *


yeah i dont know why they would bag a car instead of juicing it???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 22 2010, 05:02 AM~16373636
> *yeah i dont know why they would bag a car instead of juicing it???
> *


the old owner told me that he didnt want to bother dealing with juice


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 22 2010, 05:56 AM~16373744
> *the old owner told  me that he didnt want to bother dealing with juice
> *


WELL I CANT STAND IT I NEED POWER!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 21 2010, 07:33 PM~16368985
> *
> *


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

can't really complain i got it for 1,600 runs really good and only has minor things that need fixing.


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 22 2010, 01:23 AM~16371395
> * GOT A NEW TOY! THIS IS THE BEFORE PICTURE OF MY 96 FLEETWOOD.
> 
> 
> ...


we gonna make it right. u wan power.. u gonna get power.. lol 

u can start the tear when ever im jus gotta finish the lil minors on the roadmaster rack and we can start on ur str8 to c n r after work to day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dale primo


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 19 2010, 11:52 AM~16338564
> *what bodywork does it need? A/c work? Engine problems?
> *


if anybody whats to look at the regel today give a call 786-380-6468 :uh:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

HECTOR DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET PARTS FOR THE LAC?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 21 2010, 07:33 PM~16368985
> *
> *


DAM ***** WERE U BEEN HIDING AT .CALL ME BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jan 21 2010, 10:54 AM~16363250
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


peroooooooo mira quien es!!! el perdido!!!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 22 2010, 08:24 AM~16374380
> *DAM ***** WERE U BEEN HIDING AT .CALL ME BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH :biggrin:
> *


nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

For Sale $3800 obo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=522512&hl=


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

FOR SALE IF ANY INTRESTED 99 T.C $ 11500 OBO


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

After breaking my head figuring out how I'm gonna cover my car to drive up to Tampa so I dont have to worry about all them bugs on my bumper I think I found the solution so far.....

http://www.buyroadwrap.com/

Looks pretty good, anyone else know of anything else to cover it up with.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DADECOUNTYMEXXX, MAAANDO, nwb24klink, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, xxmikexx13


CALL ME NEED TO ASK YOU SOMETHING


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

LOOKING TO SELL OR TRADE FOR SOMTHING. GOOD DAILY.NEEDS MINOR WORK $2600 O.B.O PM ME! OR [email protected]


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 22 2010, 01:21 PM~16375233
> *FOR SALE IF ANY INTRESTED 99 T.C $ 11500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 22 2010, 04:16 PM~16378367
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2010, 01:20 AM~16360876
> *BIG TWIN IN THA HOUSE.....
> *


not anymore


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 22 2010, 11:21 AM~16375233
> *FOR SALE IF ANY INTRESTED 99 T.C $ 11500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


that lincoln moves boy! :cheesy:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

FOR SALE 2002 TAHOE


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 22 2010, 02:51 PM~16377671
> *DADECOUNTYMEXXX, MAAANDO, nwb24klink, monte24, STRAIGHT PIMPIN, xxmikexx13
> CALL ME NEED TO ASK YOU SOMETHING
> *


wuz up


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

WATZ UP FL RIDERS..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 22 2010, 09:20 AM~16374363
> *HECTOR DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET PARTS FOR THE LAC?
> *


what you need and tell me the year


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

I need 3 ppl that know how 2 sand and prepair for paint , buff, and installing rails on some boats you gatta have some type of experience, its for this monday-thursday if your intrested e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink+Jan 21 2010, 10:23 PM~16371395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO THE HANGOUT   

HOPE TO SEE MORE PEOPLE IN TWO WEEKS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

some gold plating i did 2day.....


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16381248
> *some gold plating i did 2day.....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD DOG


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 22 2010, 09:02 PM~16381272
> *LOOKIN GOOD DOG
> *


thanx dawg


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

ITS A 96 FLEETWOOD,AND I NEED THE,FRONT BUMPER,DRIVERS TURN SIGNAL,THE CHROMES ON THE DRIVER SIDE,DRIVER SIDE FENDER LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU COME UP WITH ILL BREAK YOU OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 23 2010, 12:00 AM~16381248
> *some gold plating i did 2day.....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:loco: :yes: 
:biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

saw some of the 25th st riders cars out at tower shops tonight.
extremely nice rides. I drooled over the graphics on the 59

got my front pump running off 60v now so it hops a little.
my springs are soo soft tho. and my batterys are mad weak
but im building the car along - and so far its been a good driver
hope yall get to see the plymouth out and about real soon


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

im looking for sbc parts
post what you have or pm me
looking for headers for a g-body,carb,chrome dress-up kit,serpentine system,pulleys, anything chrome or aftermarket,and i also need motor mounts for a v-8 for a g-body.pm me with w/e old sbc parts you have and i will reply asap...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:17 PM~16381415
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jan 21 2010, 08:31 PM~16369810
> *1963 imp,3 pump set-up piston pump to the front with adex.rack with 10 batteries, reinforce back to front, extendent a-arms 2''.car hops about 50'' to 55'' on 96 volts fully charged batteries.hydraulics work perfect, practically brand new black magic setup. the body is good i just put a brand new full querter panel passenger right side..the floors,roof,hood, and trunk are solid.so far the passenger door needs repair in the bottom or replacement whatever u want..the engine is a 283 with a 2 speed power glide everything runs good.i installed new fuel pump,new battery, new body mounts, and i got the long side trims brand new,and some other trims that are super clean.also extra grill super clean. I NEED TO SELL 9,500 OBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


good luck homie bad ass 63


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 23 2010, 01:16 AM~16382953
> *saw some of the 25th st riders cars out at tower shops tonight.
> extremely nice rides.  I drooled over the graphics on the 59
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WE STILL AT IT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2010, 11:00 PM~16381248
> *some gold plating i did 2day.....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 23 2010, 04:17 PM~16386243
> *WE STILL AT IT
> 
> 
> ...


2 week going back to the paint shop :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 23 2010, 12:00 AM~16381248
> *some gold plating i did 2day.....
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Shes home... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

The homie Steve (Still HAted) somewhere under there.









He got down in my trunk. I appreciate it Big Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16381248
> *some gold plating i did 2day.....
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work J............. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 23 2010, 04:30 PM~16387628
> *The homie Steve (Still HAted) somewhere under there.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.........spy's....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
It's all good fool...we aint done yet.........


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2010, 07:52 PM~16387770
> *Damn.........spy's....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> It's all good fool...we aint done yet.........
> *


I think I got a chrome rear end with trailing arms and uppers!!!!  im getting the rest of the stuff this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THE RED ROOF INN </span>#(813)623-5245


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

who sellin any old cars in south FL ?
need to be buildin my bro a car now so he dont gota ride in my shit all the time - tax check should be in a week or so.
lmk if any one sellin any low lows


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16388600
> *who sellin any old cars in south FL ?
> need to be buildin my bro a car now so he dont gota ride in my shit all the time - tax check should be in a week or so.
> lmk if any one sellin any low lows
> *



look back a couple pages back some people selling some pretty clean regals for the low


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 23 2010, 08:51 PM~16388600
> *who sellin any old cars in south FL ?
> need to be buildin my bro a car now so he dont gota ride in my shit all the time - tax check should be in a week or so.
> lmk if any one sellin any low lows
> *


I got a clean stock el camino for 1200 let me know


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i got for sale a heavyduty car trailer 3500.00 786-380-6468


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

just some of my old picks! my old cutlass!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 23 2010, 06:53 PM~16388610
> *look back a couple pages back some people selling some pretty clean regals for the low
> *



i found this video of u when u were a lil kid :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i got these ride for sale 
1964 lincoln sueside door motor do not work 2200.00
1972 impala 4dr motor runs 2300.00
1985 black regal need little bodywork and a runner motor 1500.00
cvi devilbiss paint gun new with exra part for clear and base coat 225.00
have heavyduty forklift with 3 extra propene tanks 1600.00 5000lbs
soon to have a cutlass 86 for sale soon need little work on body 1200.obo call for any info 786-380-6468
and a 4dr impala 327motor has ac hardtop wire wheels need tlc 2500.obo


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 23 2010, 10:18 PM~16388819
> *i found this video of u when u were a lil kid  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bear thats your son :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 23 2010, 06:30 PM~16387628
> *The homie Steve (Still HAted) somewhere under there.
> 
> 
> ...


IM NEXT :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 23 2010, 09:18 PM~16388819
> *i found this video of u when u were a lil kid  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LIL FAT BOY LOOKS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

HEY SOUTH FL !
where is the best place to purchace batterys for hydraulics ?
I need 5 or 8 new batterys. was gona go with napa $118 each dekas 1200ca/1000cca but want to know if there is a better deal out there before droppin all my cash.

o and I got my car to hop the front tires off the ground for the first time a fiew days ago when I wired up a extra battery puttin the front on 60volts. was crazy exited seein it gettin up off the ground - even on my weak ass 3/4 ton yellow mini coils up front -


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

post all sbc parts for sale 

very interested buyer here cash in hand


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 23 2010, 06:51 PM~16388600
> *who sellin any old cars in south FL ?
> need to be buildin my bro a car now so he dont gota ride in my shit all the time - tax check should be in a week or so.
> lmk if any one sellin any low lows
> *


My boy is sellint a champagne color 1987 Ls monte carlo with a 305 motor dressed up and all pollution eliminated and cold ass a/c . 5 new 13's with new tires and the interior is mint . Tan with not 1 crack on da dash . pw and pl . hid's .

For 4500 obo


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 23 2010, 05:13 PM~16387933
> *I think I got a chrome rear end with trailing arms and uppers!!!!  im getting the rest of the stuff this week. :thumbsup:
> *


Now we talkin.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 23 2010, 08:44 PM~16389568
> *IM NEXT  :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir..............we gonna put it to them.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, P78dayz
What it dew................


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 23 2010, 05:38 PM~16387233
> *Shes home... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE MORE CLASSICS COMING TO TE FLA AREA


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jan 23 2010, 11:44 PM~16389568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Gotta give it up to him!, Dale!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Almost done....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Pancho getting down...    :h5: :h5:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Still Hated .... Whats da statuz ???


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jan 24 2010, 11:34 AM~16394026
> *Still Hated .... Whats da statuz ???
> *


Take a look.............  :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 11:34 AM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good steve :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 01:34 PM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 01:34 PM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Any pics of the exotic hangout?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 11:34 AM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 02:34 PM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whiteboy getting down


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 11:34 AM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice big dawg.. hope to see it in the streets soon!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 12:34 PM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jan 24 2010, 12:25 PM~16394464
> *looking good steve  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Lalo......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jan 24 2010, 02:51 PM~16395524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 24 2010, 02:30 PM~16395346
> *
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 24 2010, 02:53 PM~16395534
> *thats nice big dawg.. hope to see it in the streets soon!
> *


Thanks Tito.........soon very soon...........    
Hows the regal........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 24 2010, 03:38 PM~16395884
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 24 2010, 04:12 PM~16396176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 24 2010, 02:25 PM~16395316
> *Any pics of the exotic hangout?
> *


i got a few, but i cant post for shit! :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT A TRANNY FOR A 93 BIGBODY HIT ME UP 7862905896 Q!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR PARTS! PM ME


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 24 2010, 06:47 PM~16397311
> *FOR PARTS! PM ME
> 
> 
> ...


Looks solid.............


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD EYE! LOL


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 24 2010, 04:12 PM~16396176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?? :0


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 02:34 PM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM NICE!!! LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!     !!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Selling both of my skiffs.











1992 Johnsen Skiff 15' long, 68" wide.
Poling Platform, Stiffy push pole holders, continental trailer, and hull. $1000

















1991 Pro Sports Inc 1400 SC (13'10") completely restored with SpaceAge transom (the sheet of 1.5" is $973 alone) with a Yamaha 40hp 2 stroke, new prop, new hoses, new fittings, new pumps (bilge and livewell) recirculating live well with inlet, return, and overflow ports. Brand new switch panel, all wiring, on a shorelander trailer that just had new springs, hubs, axle, bearings, bunks, bunk brackets, new wiring from front to back, pipe-lights, front roller, new rub rail, new paint throughout. 
Used Minn Kota Trolling Motor.
$3500 o.b.o. rigged.










































Email me at: [email protected] 
or send me a PM for anymore info.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LARGE, Lac-of-Respect, lowbikeon20z, nwb24klink, HOLY MARQUIS


:worship: Celebrity in the house tonight!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Got these for sale for you caddy lovers out there.......


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2010, 09:34 PM~16398686
> *Selling both of my skiffs.
> 
> 
> ...


no more fishing for you?? :0


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 24 2010, 11:09 PM~16400849
> *no more fishing for you?? :0
> *


i found ur fav type of porn pavit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.redtube.com/10147


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

lol ^ verry un expected


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 25 2010, 12:19 AM~16400946
> *i found ur fav type of porn pavit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.redtube.com/10147
> *



all your jokes are back firing on you ? u apparently was wacking off before you posted this!? :uh: watch your gonna be stuck 2morrow.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 24 2010, 06:47 PM~16397311
> *FOR PARTS! PM ME
> 
> 
> ...


I spy a vert box chevy :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 24 2010, 10:32 PM~16400360
> *Got these for sale for you caddy lovers out there.......
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a price large sold if you still got one available :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 25 2010, 02:09 AM~16400849
> *no more fishing for you?? :0
> *



No, are you insane???

I ordered a brand new custom built skiff so I need to make space for it in my yard.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

305=954=561 =wake up its almost feb we have to step are game up lowrider show is coming soon lets show tampa miami is the king of lowriders(i no times are hard but lets do this)


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:yessad:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

trying to make it homies?viejitos miami fl


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 24 2010, 11:12 PM~16400017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU BALLER BAD ASS CARS


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

nwb24klink, :wave:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 25 2010, 10:42 AM~16404016
> *nwb24klink, :wave:
> *



whats good? :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

chilling imma see if go today to get the welding mask at home depot i gott alot of welding coming up and i don't have the mask !!!!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

yoo im out they let me out early imma see if we do something to the roadmaster or the cut now


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 25 2010, 10:50 AM~16404098
> *chilling imma see if go today to get the welding mask at home depot i gott alot of welding coming up and i don't have the mask !!!!
> *


they took my jack stands from the shop along with other shit now i need to get all that shit back, so i can start taking this bitch apart! :around:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

dale!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 25 2010, 01:12 AM~16400017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :sprint: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 25 2010, 01:54 PM~16404136
> *they took my jack stands from the shop along with other shit now i need to get all that shit back, so i can start taking  this bitch apart! :around:
> *


daamn de pinga they fucked u up with that shop and u would have had the set of 13 i had gave u too.. the weather is killing me im at home but its raining


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

I KNOW :yessad:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

FOR SALE OR TRADE...GOOD DAILY! :sprint: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 24 2010, 04:12 PM~16396176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


estas acabando my friend!!!! 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Alll i need. Is sum 20 inch billet rims


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE+Jan 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16400017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Large that 4 is on point! You know I was up in here doing my late night creep!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

throw backs


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> Got these for sale for you caddy lovers out there.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

FOR SALE.... 4 14X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS (NO ADAPTERS) WITH TIRES (175-70-14).....$700.00 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66+Jan 25 2010, 01:40 PM~16403999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean 3, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Man somebody's got alot of kandy to paint..........


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

/Users/Tati/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Jan 25, 2010/18753_107072102643568_100000223378322_196060_2182746_n.jpg/Users/Tati/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Jan 25, 2010_4/18753_107072159310229_100000223378322_196064_996117_n-1.jpg/Users/Tati/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Jan 25, 2010_7/18753_107072095976902_100000223378322_196058_1180851_n.jpg/Users/Tati/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Jan 25, 2010_5/18753_107072105976901_100000223378322_196061_4317001_n.jpg


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 11:34 AM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: holy shit :wow: :thumbsup: lookin good steve


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16381248
> *some gold plating i did 2day.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK :wave:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 AM~16403086
> *No, are you insane???
> 
> I ordered a brand new custom built skiff so I need to make space for it in my yard.
> *



i knew u couldn't quit fishing. its like kicking a crack habit for yo ass!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

QUICK STOP N SAY WATZ UP HOMIES N FL...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 25 2010, 06:27 PM~16408860
> *RoLLiN ShReK :wave:
> *


Wat it is *****


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

87 MONTE LS DOORS $300 FOR BOTH DOOR RUST FREE INCLUDES MIRRORS AND INTERIOR PANEL NO SIDE MOLDINGS....786-255-0170


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

ANY ONE GOT A HOOK UP FOR TRANSPORTATION TO TAMPA SHOW?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16400017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin clean!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 25 2010, 06:34 PM~16407466
> *FOR SALE.... 4  14X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS (NO ADAPTERS)  WITH TIRES (175-70-14).....$700.00    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 24 2010, 11:12 PM~16400017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mannn that shits aight


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 25 2010, 09:05 PM~16410875
> *mannn that shits aight
> *


x2 its cute :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2010, 11:34 PM~16398686
> *Selling both of my skiffs.
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh haaa thats what u do when the boss aint around putting on that rub rail n shyt !!!

how many inches does that v-haul float in not running ???


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~+Jan 25 2010, 11:43 PM~16410511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cu-tie pa too-tie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:27 AM~16413359
> *No actually its dusty as shit! :roflmao:
> Bitch, you better bring some of those wings over tomorrow!
> Cu-tie pa too-tie
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 25 2010, 09:55 PM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 26 2010, 12:55 AM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fuckin good steve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> No actually its dusty as shit! :roflmao:
> :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

tight work! :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 26 2010, 12:55 AM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:looks: :wet: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TIME TO GET READY FOR TAMAPA

Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 26 2010, 02:46 PM~16416427
> *TIME TO GET READY FOR TAMAPA
> 
> Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: DOC......


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

2 brand new og wheels 13x7 still in box 200.00


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

billet dash fit g-body or make a custom dash for it 100.00


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, *Patience Did Pay*, 99 LINCOLN
:wave: sup fool!


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Any 1 got LOTTO's number A.k.A Army Guy..


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2010, 01:34 PM~16394017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :wow:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 25 2010, 11:55 PM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big M :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 26 2010, 04:45 PM~16418351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :worship:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 25 2010, 11:55 PM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 26 2010, 12:55 AM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COMING ALONG GREAT STEVE LOOKING NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 26 2010, 02:46 PM~16416427
> *TIME TO GET READY FOR TAMAPA
> 
> Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997
> ...


U DO SUM GOOD WORK LOOKS NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## da 305 lowrider (Jan 27, 2010)

fuck 25th street yall need to stop suckin da dick da fake ass club dot care unless ya got money no help ****** ass club fuck them ad if ya respect them dont dey fake ass bitches

da bitch carlos aint nothin but a ****** ass non pussy gettin motha fuckr


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:nono:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

what cars are for sale in miami?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up homie chevy210 hows the family this weeken iam turning my motor on this weeken wish me luck


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 25 2010, 09:55 PM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Something serious :wow:  

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale 1960 impala 2900. 786-380-6468 runs good need little work


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

geeting ready for airbrush wish me luck(viejitos miami fl )


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 26 2010, 09:34 PM~16422834
> *for sale 1960 impala 2900. 786-380-6468 runs good need little work
> 
> 
> ...


um thats not an impala :uh:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

A little throwback(1995) for all my Miami fam!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe97_@Jan 18 2010, 03:26 PM~16328029
> *my brother is selling is 1980 Le Cab, any body interested here is the link to the auction. :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Le...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


Talk him out of it, Chances are you wont find another. :nono: :nosad: 
If I could I would jump on it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Jan 26 2010, 03:08 AM~16413215
> *ahhh haaa thats what u do when the boss aint around putting on that rub rail n shyt !!!
> 
> how many inches does that v-haul float in not running ???
> *



Lol, that's you in the picture putting on the rub rail so I don't know what you're talking about. lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 27 2010, 12:25 AM~16423591
> *A little throwback(1995) for all my Miami fam!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video.....but tham white kids at that end :wow:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 26 2010, 10:46 AM~16416427
> *TIME TO GET READY FOR TAMAPA
> 
> Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997
> ...


TTT


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

FOR SALE 81 CUTLASS WITH OUT ANY LOWRIDER PARTS STOCK CAR WITH STOCK PARTS pm me for more info 

















old cut


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@Jan 22 2010, 02:37 PM~16377538
> *After breaking my head figuring out how I'm gonna cover my car to drive up to Tampa so I dont have to worry about all them bugs on my bumper I think I found the solution so far.....
> 
> http://www.buyroadwrap.com/
> ...



DIDINT USE THAT ROAD WRAP STUFF BUT I JUST USED REGULAR CLEAR WRAPPING USED IN WEARHOUSES AND IT GOT THERE SUPER CLEAN


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 26 2010, 09:25 PM~16423591
> *A little throwback(1995) for all my Miami fam!
> 
> 
> ...


throwback 4 real german's mazda came out and wynwood's wagon. wow that bitch was flying back them!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

, ROLLIN TITO :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 27 2010, 07:33 AM~16427000
> *, ROLLIN TITO :wave:
> *


whats good chico? you lost bring your shit out to have some fun, b4 i put my shit to the lab!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

lol my shit in the lab i dont want to bring it out untill im done when i have atleast the hole set up and batterys done then ill come out and play for a lil bit and the diapear it again for a paint job


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Selling a blackberry from sprint can be connected to sprint or metro... asking $150 comes with house charger car charger rubber case leather case... Brand new never been used... pm or call 786-343-3034


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Jan 27 2010, 09:04 AM~16427480
> *    :h5:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


my friend estas perdido!!!! hace raton y queso que no te veo!!! lmaoooooo u wish it could of been that long that u havent seen me!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wuz up peeps


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 27 2010, 10:22 AM~16426934
> *FOR SALE 81 CUTLASS WITH OUT ANY LOWRIDER PARTS STOCK CAR WITH STOCK PARTS pm me for more info
> 
> 
> ...


O ALSO HAVE DOUBLE OF MOSTLY EVERYTHING ON THE CAR DOUBLE/FENDERS HOODS ECT...
FOR THE RIGHT PRICE U GETT EVERYTHING PULS I MIGHT THROW IN THE 87 FRONT CLIP 
ALSO HAVE THE FULL RAG FOR THE CAR TOO PM ME WITH OFFERS OR FOR INFO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I have 6 Pesco 777. PM me with offers.


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 25 2010, 09:55 PM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming along real good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 27 2010, 05:57 PM~16430667
> *I have 6 Pesco 777. PM me with offers.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 Damn


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who!!!One you geting that "new ride out"Im ready to ride fool....Hans been keepin low key but he about to bring out the monte soon...My shit geting there...Summer time is going to be good this year down here...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tito...Whats good fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mr lowrider305, Made You A Hater,* caprice ridah*, monte24, CHICO305, GRAND HUSTLE


:biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 27 2010, 07:19 PM~16432186
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mr lowrider305, Made You A Hater, caprice ridah, monte24, CHICO305, GRAND HUSTLE
> :biggrin:
> ...


boy you a fool lol wats up with u


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 27 2010, 05:13 PM~16432108
> *Tito...Whats good fool
> *


chilling fool!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 27 2010, 07:28 PM~16432298
> *chilling fool!
> *


yo whats up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 27 2010, 08:28 PM~16432291
> *boy you a fool lol wats up with u
> *


Chilling homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 27 2010, 08:28 PM~16432298
> *chilling fool!
> *


Thats whats up...hows the ride....hows your lil girl


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 27 2010, 05:41 PM~16432460
> *Thats whats up...hows the ride....hows your lil girl
> *


good man car going to the shop soon, baby gettin big.. how you and the wifey doing?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jan 27 2010, 05:30 PM~16432326
> *yo whats up homie
> *


que bola my *****.. yo you lost?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

FOR SALE 81 CUTLASS WITH OUT ANY LOWRIDER PARTS STOCK CAR WITH STOCK PARTS pm me for more info 

















old cut 








O ALSO HAVE DOUBLE OF MOSTLY EVERYTHING ON THE CAR DOUBLE/FENDERS HOODS TRUNKS ECT...
FOR THE RIGHT PRICE U GETT EVERYTHING PULS I MIGHT THROW IN THE 87 FRONT CLIP 
ALSO HAVE THE FULL RAG FOR THE CAR TOO PM ME WITH OFFERS OR FOR INFO 7866241033


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 26 2010, 11:46 AM~16416427
> *TIME TO GET READY FOR TAMAPA
> 
> Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997
> ...


I DO LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

By any chance does any1 have a hood for a 4 door cutlass


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 27 2010, 09:36 PM~16433079
> *good man car going to the shop soon, baby gettin big.. how you and the wifey doing?
> *


Thats whats up....We good homie


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 27 2010, 08:38 PM~16433109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a high powered hand gun! I remember my homie trying to bust one of those off with one hand, he fucked his finger up pretty bad!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

ANYBODY NEED BIG BODY STOCKS PM ME....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 25 2010, 11:03 PM~16410845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE.... 4 14X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS (NO ADAPTERS) WITH TIRES (175-70-14).....$700.00


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 27 2010, 06:58 PM~16434207
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

me and my brother sprayed house of kolor blue flake on my roof today.
I love it


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

i wanted to post this up been going threw my mind alot 
the family miss u my ***** R.I.P. C Low
we havent forgotten bout u


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 27 2010, 11:49 PM~16434870
> *By any chance does any1 have a hood for a 4 door cutlass
> *


Is it the same as a 2 door? :dunno: 

If so I got a new fiberglass one with hood scoop.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 26 2010, 05:45 PM~16418351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: PRAISE THE LORD!!! :wow: 

:boink: I CAN SEE AGAIN! :boink:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 28 2010, 12:18 AM~16436701
> *Is it the same as a 2 door?  :dunno:
> 
> If so I got a new fiberglass one with hood scoop.
> *


 I don't think they're the same .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

shorty78


que bolon


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 28 2010, 12:18 AM~16436701
> *Is it the same as a 2 door?  :dunno:
> 
> If so I got a new fiberglass one with hood scoop.
> *


Naw there diff.but thanks


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

IM LOOKING FOR 13X7 TO TRADE I GOT 5 14X7'S PM ME... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 27 2010, 11:13 PM~16435921
> *me and my brother sprayed house of kolor blue flake on my roof today.
> I love it
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 28 2010, 12:13 AM~16435921
> *me and my brother sprayed house of kolor blue flake on my roof today.
> I love it
> 
> ...


nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

NEXT THURSDAY IS THE HANGOUT AT MY SHOP 

DONT FORGET!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY HERE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

24 gfgs all black redline coming soon major bang more motor work ss tail tints :biggrin: 



































jd shit


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 28 2010, 03:20 PM~16442543
> *24 gfgs all black redline coming soon major bang more motor work ss tail tints  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH LOOKS RIGHT! :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

i'm trying to sell make offer or will trade for 14" dayton's and a little cash







22"


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 25 2010, 05:16 PM~16408002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 25 2010, 09:55 PM~16411792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks D.......its gettin there....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 27 2010, 02:57 PM~16430667
> *I have 6 Pesco 777. PM me with offers.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jan 28 2010, 01:56 AM~16436432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 1 ***** WE WILL NEVER FORGET :angel: :angel:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 28 2010, 05:41 PM~16443394
> *i'm trying to sell make offer or will trade for 14" dayton's and a little cash
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

WATSON.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

These kits will come complete with 2 Ball joints ,2 Heat-treated extension spoons and the bushings. 
The ball joints we are useing are a Q-A1 Fordged housing, 300-M 1-piece ball and pin,teflon lined high-angle off-road part...

ALL for 200.00 Will be avaliable wednesday next week


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 28 2010, 08:13 PM~16443757
> *WATSON.................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> These kits will come complete with 2 Ball joints ,2 Heat-treated extension spoons and the bushings.
> ...


you saleing some.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody selling a back bumper for a 93 fleetwood uffin:


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

anybody know where i can get 175/70/14 ww local .... good price


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 28 2010, 05:28 PM~16443903
> *you saleing some.....
> *


Black Magic.....................


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PrEsiDenTiaL__99_@Jan 28 2010, 06:46 PM~16444636
> *anybody know where i can get  175/70/14  ww  local .... good price
> *


x2


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone needs the front and rear bumpers for a cutlass 81-87 lmk chrome in very good condition with no dings/comes with bumper fillers and side markers .. located in hialeah

asking 150 firm


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:biggrin: I GOT A COMPLETE AIR BAG SYSTEM FOR SALE PM ME WITH AN OFFER. OR IF YOU THINK YOU GOT A TRADE.IT'S ON THE CAR SO IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT WORK WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN.IM LOOKING FOR BIG BODY PARTS, LET ME KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 28 2010, 09:48 PM~16444661
> *anyone needs the front and rear bumpers for a cutlass 81-87 lmk chrome in very good condition with no dings/comes with bumper fillers and side markers .. located in hialeah
> 
> asking 150 firm
> *


PM Me your number fool.....Im ready if you are.....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS WILL NEVER BE A MIAMI THANG...


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

some more work i been working on lets get ready for tampa!!!!!
we do custom floor mats this are in rug and suede








headliners and seats this are in black and white crocodile 
















seats


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2010, 11:28 PM~16445694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big "I" ant fuckin around I see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Propz


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

EDELBROCK CARB FOR SALE PERFORMER SERIES $150.00 ONLY USED ONCE


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 28 2010, 08:05 PM~16445433
> *THIS WILL NEVER BE A MIAMI THANG...
> 
> 
> ...


It already is... That the Motherfuckin *~Majestics~*


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 29 2010, 03:48 AM~16449129
> *It already is... That the Motherfuckin ~Majestics~
> *


WHICH CHAPTER(CAROLINA OR L.A.) NO DIS
NOT THE MIAMI CHAPTER... AND THE CLOSEST TO IT WAS THE MIAMI SWANGIN BOUT 2YRS BACK AND NO ONE REALLY WAS SWANGIN... WE HAVE THE CARS BUT NOBODY WANTS TO RIDE THATS Y ITS A BUNCH OF OLO RIDERS AND LESS CLUBS! HOMIE HALF OF THE FOLKS WITH CARS COME TO A HANGOUT AND OTHER FOLKS DONT SHOW... AND THEY SAY WHENS THE NEXT HANGOUT AND WONT EVEN SHOW UP!

HOPEFULLY TAMPA LOWRIDER WILL BRING A CHANGE TO THAT(MAYBE)...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 28 2010, 11:05 PM~16445433
> *THIS WILL NEVER BE A MIAMI THANG...
> 
> 
> ...


  LA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: I know....Fuck it Me & hans geting these cars ready for the streets big dowg.....Nomore primer this time around....


Down here too manny HATERS & TO MANNY PPL WITH BIG EGO'S THATS WHY SHIT CANT NEVER HAPPEND............FCUK IT......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 29 2010, 06:48 AM~16449129
> *It already is... That the Motherfuckin ~Majestics~
> *


Whats gooooooood big dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 29 2010, 07:16 AM~16449169
> *WHICH CHAPTER(CAROLINA OR L.A.) NO DIS
> NOT THE MIAMI CHAPTER... AND THE CLOSEST TO IT WAS THE MIAMI SWANGIN BOUT  2YRS BACK AND NO ONE REALLY WAS SWANGIN... WE HAVE THE CARS BUT NOBODY WANTS TO RIDE THATS Y ITS A BUNCH OF OLO RIDERS AND LESS CLUBS! HOMIE HALF OF THE FOLKS WITH CARS COME TO A HANGOUT AND OTHER FOLKS DONT SHOW... AND THEY SAY WHENS THE NEXT HANGOUT AND WONT EVEN SHOW UP!
> 
> ...


Vary true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!To me it's dum to get your car ready for just a 1 day fuckin show.............after the SHOW whats going to happin????ppl are just going to park there shit soooo w.e.....Ppl should wann ride all day every day but its not like that The only time ppl come out is one they hear FREE FOOD & DRINKS STR8 UP


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 29 2010, 05:47 AM~16449322
> *Vary true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!To me it's dum to get your car ready for just a 1 day fuckin show.............after the SHOW whats going to happin????ppl are just going to park there shit soooo w.e.....Ppl should wann ride all day every day but its not like that The only time ppl come out is one they hear FREE FOOD & DRINKS STR8 UP
> *




SO TRUE! :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 28 2010, 11:29 PM~16445708
> *Big "I" ant fuckin around I see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Propz
> *


Thanks homie. I'm coming out harder than an overdosed Viagra dick!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

WUS GOOD PEPLZ


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

:wave: , nwb24klink


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

ILL BE CACK IMMA GO GET SOEM COFEE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 29 2010, 05:47 AM~16449322
> *Vary true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!To me it's dum to get your car ready for just a 1 day fuckin show.............after the SHOW whats going to happin????ppl are just going to park there shit soooo w.e.....Ppl should wann ride all day every day but its not like that The only time ppl come out is one they hear FREE FOOD & DRINKS STR8 UP
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 29 2010, 06:11 AM~16449381
> *:wave: , nwb24klink
> *


 :thumbsup: WHATS UP!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink+Jan 29 2010, 08:57 AM~16449339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....Man one you done lets ride.......Im going to try in get a ride out going after that tampa shit


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 29 2010, 04:16 AM~16449169
> *WHICH CHAPTER(CAROLINA OR L.A.) NO DIS
> NOT THE MIAMI CHAPTER... AND THE CLOSEST TO IT WAS THE MIAMI SWANGIN BOUT  2YRS BACK AND NO ONE REALLY WAS SWANGIN... WE HAVE THE CARS BUT NOBODY WANTS TO RIDE THATS Y ITS A BUNCH OF OLO RIDERS AND LESS CLUBS! HOMIE HALF OF THE FOLKS WITH CARS COME TO A HANGOUT AND OTHER FOLKS DONT SHOW... AND THEY SAY WHENS THE NEXT HANGOUT AND WONT EVEN SHOW UP!
> 
> ...


Not takin as a dis! That there is a few different Chapters that got together to ride! And the reason for that ride was because people were saying the same thing there too! The Brothers rolled deep for the cause!!!


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 29 2010, 09:38 AM~16449447
> *
> 
> Im going to realy be on some cali shit real soon...I dont care for that show shit to much the STREETS way more fun to me....Going to be acting a asssssss
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Why our we always tryna compet with Cali?cali is cali an miami is miami.

Plus honestly im lowrider till the end n i wish it would be like back in the days but where in a new ERA


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

If they dont wanba bring there cars out who cares do you pay for there gas? noooo so fuck it. Damn just ride you n worry bout yourself. 

Not to start shit just my opinion


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 29 2010, 09:53 AM~16449490
> *If they dont wanba bring there cars out who cares do you pay for there gas? noooo so fuck it. Damn just ride you n worry bout yourself.
> 
> Not to start shit just my opinion
> *


your opinion is str8.....I dont care to tell you the true Im lowrideing for my self...I know miami will never be like cali so w.e. but I was just postin just some real facts thats all...not tryin to beef with anyone


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 29 2010, 06:38 AM~16449448
> *Not takin as a dis! That there is a few different Chapters that got together to ride! And the reason for that ride was because people were saying the same thing there too! The Brothers rolled deep for the cause!!!
> *


I WISH THAT RUBS OFF IN MIAMI CAUSE AINT NOBODY ROLLIN DOWN HERE... BACK THEN YES, BUT NOW I ONLY C A COUPLE OF RIDERS ON A DAILY BASIS... I KNO TAMPA IS COMIN BUT SHIT DONT LET THAT STOP US FROM BEING SEEN!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2010, 08:28 PM~16445694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

NEXT THURSDAY IS THE HANGOUT AT MY SHOP 

DONT FORGET!! HOPE TO SEE ALL THE RIDERS HERE


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 29 2010, 07:32 AM~16449613
> *NEXT THURSDAY IS THE HANGOUT AT MY SHOP
> 
> DONT FORGET!! HOPE TO SEE ALL THE RIDERS HERE
> ...


who caressssssssssssss......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 29 2010, 08:06 AM~16449510
> *your opinion is str8.....I dont care to tell you the true Im lowrideing for my  self...I know miami will never  be like cali so w.e. but I was just postin just some real facts thats all...not tryin to beef with anyone
> *


Nah i feel you n respect your opinion dawg im just saying this is miami we aint cali


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 29 2010, 07:43 AM~16449679
> *who caressssssssssssss......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Had to Rob this One from Someone Jus Beautiful
~Majestics~ Lifetime Commitment


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus good eveyone


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 29 2010, 08:29 AM~16449953
> *wus good eveyone
> *


wus crackin pimpin
:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Tru2DaGame, l0wrid3rchic0, monalb, bung, nwb24klink
Wus good lowridin world


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

chilling nothing going down this weekend now beach bound or n e thing ??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 29 2010, 08:32 AM~16449981
> *chilling nothing going down this weekend now beach bound or n e thing ??
> *


not that i know of I aint got nuthin to ride right now im working on gettin her wrapped up for tampa but theres a l few homies on here that stay ridin Like Q and Watson,and lots from other clubs check em out see wus crackin


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

IGHT FO SHOW MINE IS IN THE WORKS TOO IM JUS ASKING SO I CAN GO ON MY DAILY N WATCH LOL


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THAT FUKN WATSON IS NOT A RIDER... HE ALWAYS TAKING BOUT MY BATTERIES AINT CHARGED... I THINK IM GOING TO GO HOME!!!


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 29 2010, 08:23 AM~16449909
> *
> 
> 
> ...




lucky hat... :wow:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

for what i see there ain't no hope for the grove huh


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 29 2010, 11:44 AM~16450085
> *lucky hat... :wow:
> *


lol yeea :worship:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i like the new avatar nwb24klink


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 28 2010, 09:31 AM~16438045
> *IM LOOKING FOR 13X7 TO TRADE I GOT 5 14X7'S PM ME... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

insperation my freind :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Jan 29 2010, 11:56 AM~16450196
> *insperation my freind :biggrin:
> *


im still on that adding people and promoting shit foer the gym ***** i gat like 500 and somthing friends only


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

wow :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 29 2010, 05:59 AM~16449346
> *Thanks homie. I'm coming out harder than an overdosed Viagra dick!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I will keep my distance on that note.................. :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 29 2010, 12:46 PM~16450557
> *I will keep my distance on that note.................. :0  :0
> *


You down to finish up on Sunday?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 29 2010, 08:44 AM~16450083
> *THAT FUKN WATSON IS NOT A RIDER... HE ALWAYS TAKING BOUT MY BATTERIES AINT CHARGED... I THINK IM GOING TO GO HOME!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 29 2010, 07:09 AM~16449519
> *I WISH THAT RUBS OFF IN MIAMI CAUSE AINT NOBODY ROLLIN DOWN HERE... BACK THEN YES, BUT NOW I ONLY C A COUPLE OF RIDERS ON A DAILY BASIS.  .. I KNO TAMPA IS COMIN BUT SHIT DONT LET THAT STOP US FROM BEING SEEN!
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 29 2010, 08:47 AM~16450117
> *for what i see there ain't no hope for the grove huh
> *


i dont know dawg but im there saturdays :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 29 2010, 01:03 PM~16450690
> *i dont know dawg but im there saturdays  :biggrin:
> *


doing wat i pass by every once in a while and its dead


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 29 2010, 04:16 AM~16449169
> *WHICH CHAPTER(CAROLINA OR L.A.) NO DIS
> NOT THE MIAMI CHAPTER... AND THE CLOSEST TO IT WAS THE MIAMI SWANGIN BOUT  2YRS BACK AND NO ONE REALLY WAS SWANGIN... WE HAVE THE CARS BUT NOBODY WANTS TO RIDE THATS Y ITS A BUNCH OF OLO RIDERS AND LESS CLUBS! HOMIE HALF OF THE FOLKS WITH CARS COME TO A HANGOUT AND OTHER FOLKS DONT SHOW... AND THEY SAY WHENS THE NEXT HANGOUT AND WONT EVEN SHOW UP!
> 
> ...



not the miami chapter?? dont worry about that everyone in this chapter is making changes or bringin out new shit!! we aint down with riding aroun with bucket cars. primers,rust and all type of shit. "no dis"


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 29 2010, 10:08 AM~16450721
> *doing wat i pass by every once in a while and its dead
> *


***** i put miles on the low-lows if im that bored on sat. i cruise by


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 29 2010, 02:10 PM~16451320
> ****** i put miles on the low-lows if im that bored on sat. i cruise by
> *


IGHT WELL I DONT PUT THAT MANY MILE ATLEAST NOT RIGHT NOW THAT MY SHITS GETTING WORKED ON BUT WHEN I GET IT OUT ILL HOLLA AT U SE IF WEE TAKE A LIL RIDE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 29 2010, 06:53 AM~16449490
> *If they dont wanba bring there cars out who cares do you pay for there gas? noooo so fuck it. Damn just ride you n worry bout yourself.
> 
> Not to start shit just my opinion
> *


X2


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 29 2010, 11:35 AM~16451534
> *IGHT WELL I DONT PUT THAT MANY MILE ATLEAST NOT RIGHT NOW THAT MY SHITS GETTING WORKED ON BUT WHEN I GET IT OUT ILL HOLLA AT U SE IF WEE TAKE A LIL RIDE
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jan 29 2010, 01:01 AM~16447678
> *EDELBROCK CARB FOR SALE PERFORMER SERIES $150.00 ONLY USED ONCE
> *


need it gone let me know


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

STEVES RIDE LOOKING WET ON THE WAY TO THE CRIB


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LARGE, $PRIMO$, JohnnyBoy, FL61Ray, lowlyfe97, willy13


:run: :boink:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jan 29 2010, 02:01 AM~16447678
> *EDELBROCK CARB FOR SALE PERFORMER SERIES $150.00 ONLY USED ONCE
> *



Which model number? Might have someone intrested...


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2




yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 29 2010, 10:58 AM~16449766
> *Nah i feel you n respect your opinion dawg im just saying this is miami we aint cali
> *


4sho homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 29 2010, 11:44 AM~16450083
> *THAT FUKN WATSON IS NOT A RIDER... HE ALWAYS TAKING BOUT MY BATTERIES AINT CHARGED... I THINK IM GOING TO GO HOME!!!
> *


lol ok????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 29 2010, 07:22 PM~16454056
> *STEVES RIDE LOOKING WET ON THE WAY TO THE CRIB
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

NEXT THURSDAY IS THE HANGOUT AT MY SHOP 

DONT FORGET!! HOPE TO SEE ALL THE ~RIDERS~ HERE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 29 2010, 10:22 PM~16457475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 29 2010, 07:06 AM~16449510
> *your opinion is str8.....I dont care to tell you the true Im lowrideing for my  self...I know miami will never  be like cali so w.e. but I was just postin just some real facts thats all...not tryin to beef with anyone
> *


You posted a bad ass pic Dogg!!! :biggrin: Ill see you guys in Tampa where my new ride is busting out!!! :wow: :run:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 29 2010, 08:23 AM~16449909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen that before somewhere  :dunno: :tongue:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 30 2010, 12:24 AM~16458416
> *Ive seen that before somewhere    :dunno:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Js-5StarBiitcH (Oct 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Jan 29 2010, 09:21 PM~16455105
> *tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


LAY IT LOW WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SOMEONE PLEASE GET ME A TICKET BACK TO FLORIDA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 30 2010, 03:22 AM~16458403
> *You posted a bad ass pic Dogg!!!  :biggrin: Ill see you guys in Tampa where my new ride is busting out!!!  :wow:  :run:
> *



:0


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

I just want to put this out there for those who n me or atleast might know tommy (galo) from lay it low apparently Galo had told alot of people a bunch or shit About Broward Customs And some of it has got back to me so this is why im writing now for those who might of tried to get work done and endend up finding Galo was full of shit or never called anyone back ....Broward Customs is my shop it has been from the begining those who know me know i still have he shop and it never moved like Galo said I do quality work and for a very cheap price there is not a shop on here that can compete with my prices because i have no overhead but im am ot putting anyshop down what im saying is that i know there are people on here that would love to get there car ready to go to a show or just get it clean for the street but you can barely afford to put gas in your tank than you might want to call me And just remember Tommmy AKA galo has nothing to do with this shop he never did so if you have a business card from him throw it out if you havent aready

jeff 
Broward Customs
754 214 6404


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 29 2010, 06:46 PM~16454309
> *Which model number? Might have someone intrested...
> *


1409
Electric choke
600cfm
Compatible with gasohol and blended fuels
All-aluminum 2-piece body with gasket above fuel level so no leaking
Simple tub-type bowls and rear-pivot floats for reliable user-friendly operation
Metering rods are used to transition between circuits so no power valve blowouts
Uniquely "holds a tune" so, once tuned, carb stays tuned for consistent performance and calibration


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

wow


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 29 2010, 07:06 PM~16455494
> *NEXT THURSDAY IS THE HANGOUT AT MY SHOP
> 
> DONT FORGET!! HOPE TO SEE ALL THE ~RIDERS~ HERE
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jan 30 2010, 11:02 AM~16460556
> *I just want to put this out there for those who n me or atleast might know tommy (galo) from lay it low  apparently Galo had told alot of people a bunch or shit About Broward Customs And some of it has got back to me so this is why im writing now for those who might of tried to get work done and endend up finding Galo was full of shit or never called anyone back ....Broward Customs is my shop it has been from the begining those who know me know i still have he shop and it never moved like Galo said I do quality work and for a very cheap price there is not a shop on here that can compete with my prices because i have no overhead but im am ot putting anyshop down what im saying is that i know there are people on here that would love to get there car ready to go to a show or just get it clean for the street but you can barely afford to put gas in your tank than you might want to call me And just remember Tommmy AKA galo has nothing to do with this shop he never did so if you have a business card from him throw it out if you havent aready
> 
> jeff
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> NEXT THURSDAY IS THE HANGOUT AT MY SHOP
> 
> DONT FORGET!! HOPE TO SEE ALL THE ~RIDERS~ HERE











[/quote]


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Jan 30 2010, 11:02 AM~16460556
> *I just want to put this out there for those who n me or atleast might know tommy (galo) from lay it low  apparently Galo had told alot of people a bunch or shit About Broward Customs And some of it has got back to me so this is why im writing now for those who might of tried to get work done and endend up finding Galo was full of shit or never called anyone back ....Broward Customs is my shop it has been from the begining those who know me know i still have he shop and it never moved like Galo said I do quality work and for a very cheap price there is not a shop on here that can compete with my prices because i have no overhead but im am ot putting anyshop down what im saying is that i know there are people on here that would love to get there car ready to go to a show or just get it clean for the street but you can barely afford to put gas in your tank than you might want to call me And just remember Tommmy AKA galo has nothing to do with this shop he never did so if you have a business card from him throw it out if you havent aready
> 
> jeff
> ...


say it aint so


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

95 towncar 4 sale hit me up at 305-764-7830 4500 obo car has 2 go


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Jan 29 2010, 09:21 PM~16455105
> *tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *



yyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2



yoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Jan 30 2010, 08:42 PM~16462676
> *tRiCk oR tReAt 2
> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


BITCH
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc











:biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jan 30 2010, 08:46 PM~16462712
> *BITCH
> :biggrin:
> *




damn wuzzah fool long time no talk


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*orientalmontecarlo*

CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX FOOL


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

>


[/quote]


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 29 2010, 07:06 PM~16455494
> *NEXT THURSDAY IS THE HANGOUT AT MY SHOP
> 
> DONT FORGET!! HOPE TO SEE ALL THE ~RIDERS~ HERE
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 30 2010, 10:41 PM~16464822
> *ttt
> *


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 30 2010, 09:20 PM~16462946
> *orientalmontecarlo
> 
> CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX FOOL
> *


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*My boy fish is coming to florida.....


Bigfishproductions1.Com*</span>


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jan 30 2010, 11:41 PM~16464822
> *:0
> *


DAMN HOMIE ITS TRYING U N THAT ONLY THING U DO ITS :biggrin: U ITS A BITCH ASS NEW YORKER WANNA BE FEEL SORRY FOR U SON .......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jan 31 2010, 04:16 AM~16466004
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>My boy fish is coming to florida.....
> Bigfishproductions1.Com</span>
> 
> ...


Nice tham towncars doing the damn thing


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!

Before









and after















































Just a few pics. ive been wanting to pose em for a while. See u guys at the show!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

killer truck homes....


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 10:28 AM~16467146
> *dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!
> 
> Before
> ...





Seen this truck at tower shops, nice truck!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 09:28 AM~16467146
> *dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!
> 
> Before
> ...


damn homie other car from the club is coming out finally lookin good !!!


----------



## Happy33 (May 4, 2009)

95 towncar 4 sale hit me up at 305-764-7830 4500 obo car has 2 go


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> DAMN HOMIE ITS TRYING U N THAT ONLY THING U DO ITS :biggrin: U ITS A BITCH ASS NEW YORKER WANNA BE FEEL SORRY FOR U SON ......./qt
> 
> I HANDLE MY SHIT A DIFFERENT WAY (SON) OFF THE CUMPUTER AND IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON DON'T GET INVOLVED.


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 09:28 AM~16467146
> *dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!
> 
> Before
> ...



looks sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT MY SHOP!! 

6864 NW 169 ST 

ITS CALLED LOWRIDING NOT LOW PARKING, SO GET YOUR RIDE ON 

AND COME SUPPORT IT!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jan 30 2010, 03:55 PM~16461151
> *1409
> Electric choke
> 600cfm
> ...


Hmmm...

Sounds like the marine application one.....Gotta do my homework, I'll let you know


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey guys is anybody here selling some 13 inch rims .... let me know i need them asap... im looking for 13's or 14's standars with tires.. or it can be reversed... let me know guys help a brother out... peace...


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 31 2010, 04:05 PM~16469062
> *Hmmm...
> 
> Sounds like the marine application one.....Gotta do my homework, I'll let you know
> *


no they also make a marine performer series same number but this was on a 350 in my impala i upgraded to a thunder series carb thats why im selling it if u want pics i can send them to u


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

poor le cab


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 12:28 PM~16467146
> *dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!
> 
> Before
> ...


daamnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn str8 up propz......You on some swift cc(NO DIS TO YOU OR YOUR C.C.)type of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Damn you got the truck game(big feet)on LOCK...Damn not even any of the truckz that be at towers fuckin with you...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:28 AM~16467146
> *dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!
> 
> Before
> ...



TRUCK LOOKS HARD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

bel air


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

George I put my truck in the bass competition and my shit hit 144.9dB, that ***** with the suburban with the like 20 8's hit like 145.6 so I'm not doing that bad lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 08:04 PM~16470293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!!!!car looks good....damn last time I saw homeboyz whip was at dre's shop at the hangout with just the wires on it....Nice come up


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea the car has been done up. Got more things coming, and the Malibu is gonna start getting worked on also. Got the passenger door and hood already, just need the driver door now.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 08:39 PM~16470551
> *Yea the car has been done up. Got more things coming, and the Malibu is gonna start getting worked on also. Got the passenger door and hood already, just need the driver door now.
> *


Man thats whatsup his shit clean...Thats good you going to bring your rideout....How manny junk yards you had to go to find parts...you dont seen manny malibu on the streets


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Jan 31 2010, 06:11 PM~16469512
> *no they also make a marine performer series same number but this was on a 350 in my impala i upgraded to a thunder series carb thats why im selling it if u want pics i can send them to u
> *


Cool do that so I can show my client.


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 31 2010, 06:28 PM~16470021
> *daamnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn str8 up propz......You on some swift cc(NO DIS TO YOU OR YOUR C.C.)type of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Damn you got the truck game(big feet)on LOCK...Damn not even any of the truckz that be at towers fuckin with you...
> *


Thanks man, we gotta see if we get a photo shoot ready!!!


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

No junkyards, I got the door and hood of an el camino I was gonna buy for parts. The hood is clean and the door is super clean. Now I'm just looking for a driver door, then do the bodywork and paint


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 31 2010, 04:21 PM~16469970
> *poor le cab
> 
> 
> ...


lol na it was a fake. i was there taking the top off when we noticed that it was made. it had a conv. top widened and stretched. did it still have the pump rack in the trunk?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 31 2010, 05:57 PM~16470657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 09:11 PM~16470768
> *Thanks man, we gotta see if we get a photo shoot ready!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 09:20 PM~16470853
> *No junkyards, I got the door and hood of an el camino I was gonna buy for parts. The hood is clean and the door is super clean. Now I'm just looking for a driver door, then do the bodywork and paint
> *


 :biggrin: Good luck


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 31 2010, 09:48 PM~16471120
> *:biggrin: Good luck
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 10:13 PM~16471313
> *Thanks
> *


4sho homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 07:04 PM~16470293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you think a 2 door cutlass hood would fit a 4door


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 06hemiram, *COUPE DE BEAR*, Tru2DaGame, *controversy*

:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 08:51 PM~16472314
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 06hemiram, COUPE DE BEAR, Tru2DaGame, controversy
> 
> ...


yo !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 09:28 AM~16467146
> *dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!
> 
> Before
> ...


Tight work..................  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 31 2010, 04:21 PM~16469970
> *poor le cab
> 
> 
> ...


Cant be local......................


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 31 2010, 10:03 PM~16472477
> *Cant be local......................
> *



Bob's U Pick 
South River Drive.


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 31 2010, 11:03 PM~16472477
> *Cant be local......................
> *


bobs upick


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 06:04 PM~16470293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice asshole!! after i leave after i was telling you do that shit when i was there!!  

***** with the suburban must be of been madd huh ?


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't think the ***** with the suburban noticed. I didn't compete, I told the guy I wanted to know what my shit was doing and he hooked up the machine. The guy that hooked up the machine was like "you shouldve put the truck in the competition" lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 10:25 PM~16472797
> *I don't think the ***** with the suburban noticed. I didn't compete, I told the guy I wanted to know what my shit was doing and he hooked up the machine.
> *


thats what i was telling you to do fool. fuck it!


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Next one, my shit will be in


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jan 31 2010, 10:27 PM~16472842
> *Next one, my shit will be in
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ninty6 lincoln, *Tru2DaGame*
shop tomorrow or what ??


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

puttin in work on the ride.
silver flake is goin down next - then candy patterns on top of it all








its hard to capture the blue flake on da roof wit overcast clouds


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 31 2010, 04:30 PM~16470031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey i know her!!! :roflmao:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Yo check out this skam!!!!!!!!! 60 IMP RAG for sale 8k!!!!!!!!! :wow: 



http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1577621946.html


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

like new restored radio flyer tricycle
red and tan color
this is in perfect condition..
paint... chrome... tires .... pedels... all are like new..


unsure the year or modle #.. 


lmk if your interested


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wheres the hang out in orlando fl :cheesy:
ill be going in march 
or somewhere close around there


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 AM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...


Str8 up beside certified gangster. I think its the hardest car in dade county n forsure hardest fleet ive seen. Give this ***** a crown lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Putting up my 63 for trade...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523992


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:11 AM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...


you might as well just keep it now that you're so far with it . bitch is looking mean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WORLD OF WHEELS ATLANTA GEORGIA , yesterday


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SATURDAY NIGHT WHO'S DOWN TO RIDE TO THE BEACH.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

PINK86REGAL was up fool


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 AM~16476571
> *Str8 up beside certified gangster. I think its the hardest car in dade county n forsure hardest fleet ive seen. Give this ***** a crown lol
> *


THANK YOU DOG..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 31 2010, 10:32 PM~16472114
> *Do you think a 2 door cutlass hood would fit a 4door
> *


Nah.. The 2dr is longer.. I kinda had the same problem with the LS nose on my wagon.. I thought the wagon hood was the same length as the LS.. :no:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 AM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...


Your almost done, don't make a mistake enjoy it.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 AM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...



***** tu tas locooo! BRING THE BITCH OUTTT!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE+Feb 1 2010, 12:11 PM~16476077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certified Gangster is a bitch! :boink:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jan 31 2010, 09:29 PM~16470946
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thank you sir.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 1 2010, 12:54 PM~16477397
> *Nah.. The 2dr is longer.. I kinda had the same problem with the LS nose on my wagon.. I thought the wagon hood was the same length as the LS.. :no:
> *


Yea u figured i was just seeing cause i need a hood its the only thing hilding me back from painting my car. Someone steal me a hood will pay lmao


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR A SET PF TRAIN HORNS ALSO LOOKIN FOR REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR A BOX CHEVY ALSO NEED WINDOW SWITCH/POWER SEATS HOUSING FOR BOX CHEVY DRIVER SIDE CASH IN HAND PM ME *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I stay in the goulds is there any junkyards down south?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:11 AM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...


Keep that shit Dogg! Looking Good!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 1 2010, 01:24 PM~16478039
> *LOOKING FOR A SET PF TRAIN HORNS ALSO LOOKIN FOR REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR A BOX CHEVY ALSO NEED WINDOW SWITCH/POWER HOUSING FOR BOX CHEVY DRIVER SIDE CASH IN HAND PM ME
> *


i heard from a homeboy that the junkyards in west palm are full of box chevys


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 1 2010, 03:55 PM~16478311
> *i heard from a homeboy that the junkyards in west palm are full of box chevys
> *


cool thanx bear :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2010, 01:55 PM~16476931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my dog shit (DONK OF THE YEAR) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2010, 01:34 PM~16476773
> *you might as well just keep it now that you're so far with it . bitch is looking mean
> *


x2


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 95rangeron14z, I G0T DAT, sucio138, Tru2DaGame, monte24, *HOLY MARQUIS*, carlows

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 31 2010, 04:21 PM~16469970
> *poor le cab
> 
> 
> ...



that aint or was a lecab. that lac was converted years ago. use to be gold color. from broward. also was juiced on 20s at once


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 1 2010, 12:25 PM~16476690
> *Putting up my 63 for trade...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523992
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2010, 12:55 PM~16476931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OH MAN DAVID SHIT MADE DONK OF THE YEAR WAY TO DO D,


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ATTN: IF ANYONE NEEDS CELL PHONE ACC. HOME/CAR CHARGERS, SILICONES , I HAVE AT $5.00 DOLLARS YOU HEARD RIGHT....I PHONE CHARGERS ARE $7.OO... LET ME KNOW............ SEND ME A MESSAGE WITH PHONE MODEL AND WHAT U NEED....

I-PHONE 
BLACKBERRY
METRO PHONES
BOOST MOBILE PHONES 
SOME T-MOBILE 

GOT POUCHES FOR MOST PHONES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 12:11 PM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...


Damn plzzzzzzzzzzzzz dont do it...bring it out


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Tradeing my 63, looking for something clean!!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16477649


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 1 2010, 01:21 PM~16478017
> *Yea u figured i was just seeing cause i need a hood its the only thing hilding me back from painting my car. Someone steal me a hood will pay lmao
> *


check it


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i think it might mount looks close 2 me


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

painting in my garage









my brother drew sprayin









impossible to capture the flake in the shitty overcast weather we been having.









photo shop is cool









4 new dekas in the trunk










we rollin now FL !


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 1 2010, 04:19 PM~16478920
> *i think it might mount looks close 2 me
> *


I know that what me n torta were thing but we dnt know


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 1 2010, 07:13 PM~16479385
> *I know that what me n torta were thing but we dnt know
> *


i saw a 4 door cutlass in u pull it a couple weeks back the hood was there in good .cond besides a couple little dings,problem is if its still there cus da sharks work fast


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 1 2010, 05:26 PM~16479532
> *i saw a 4 door cutlass in u pull it a couple weeks back the hood was there in good .cond besides a couple little dings,problem is if its still there cus da sharks work fast
> *


broward u pull it ? a blue one i think it was ? 
if it was we went to see that shit and some asshole probably fucked it up that shit was solid as fuck no rust just a big a crease down the middle sideways


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Feb 1 2010, 07:33 PM~16479623
> *broward u pull it ? a blue one i think it was ?
> if it was we went to see that shit and some asshole probably fucked it up that shit was solid as fuck no rust just a big a crease down the middle sideways
> *


yeah it was blue and i most likely saw it when it just got put out cus only thing missing was a few interior pieces and trims ...sucks to hear that cus ****** be fukin shit up so da next person cant use it..


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone got 2 front fenders hood n euro front for a 2 door cut let knowww


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 28 2010, 09:48 PM~16444661
> *anyone needs the front and rear bumpers for a cutlass 81-87 lmk chrome in very good condition with no dings/comes with bumper fillers and side markers .. located in hialeah
> 
> asking 150 firm
> *


still got it


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Feb 1 2010, 05:33 PM~16479623
> *broward u pull it ? a blue one i think it was ?
> if it was we went to see that shit and some asshole probably fucked it up that shit was solid as fuck no rust just a big a crease down the middle sideways
> *


Fuck it i think im going euro front on that bitch much nicer


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 1 2010, 05:37 PM~16479660
> *yeah it was blue and i most likely saw it when it just got put out cus only thing missing was a few interior pieces and trims ...sucks to hear that cus ****** be fukin shit up so da next person cant use it..
> *



it never fails :uh:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 1 2010, 05:44 PM~16479750
> *still got it
> *


You the front fenders?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 1 2010, 05:47 PM~16479785
> *You the front fenders?
> *


you gone need the front bumper


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Feb 1 2010, 07:47 PM~16479785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

---1985 buick lesabre limited ---for sale one owner everything power just hit 104k miles ,ac just got swapped to 134 blows ice cold, and new tranny done by tranny tech in hialeah that cost 1200 with receipt and still under warranty from them ..have original radio and paperwork everything works and drives like a new cadillac located in hialeah lago grande

interior is super clean original rug like new and seats have no tears
only thing not stock is cd player and interior speakers are all rockford fosgate
needs fillers,little bit of surface rust and i recommend new tires but thats it


asking price 1700 or make an offer its a steal
u drive it youll buy it :biggrin: 







































































welcome to look at whatever time..p.m. me for info thanks for looking


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 1 2010, 07:13 PM~16479382
> *painting in my garage
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468886
> *HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT MY SHOP!!
> 
> 6864 NW 169 ST
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 1 2010, 04:38 PM~16479684
> *Anyone got 2 front fenders hood n euro front for a 2 door cut let knowww
> *


i think l0wrid3rchic0 has extra parts kuz if i remember he posted that he had an extra front clip


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Jan 27 2010, 08:00 PM~16434219
> *FOR SALE 81 CUTLASS WITH OUT ANY LOWRIDER PARTS STOCK CAR WITH STOCK PARTS pm me for more info
> 
> 
> ...



this is the post


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 1 2010, 04:41 PM~16480378
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Whats up :biggrin: 95rangeron14z


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

FOR SALE 2004 VW PASSAT 1.8T 4 CYL. 56K MILES TIPTRONIC 5 SPEED AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION BLACK ON BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR. A/C BLOWS FREEZING COLD.DARK TINTS, STOCK RADIO, STOCK EVERYTHING.

TIRES BRAND NEW. 
JUST DID RADIATOR FLUSH
NEW SPARK PLUGS AND COILS

ASKING $5,400 obo PM ME 
PERFECT DAILY. CAR IS LOCATED IN MIAMI FL LOCAL ONLY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 12:11 PM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...



i heard about this car but this shit is hard....
keep it for real...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have 22's with skinnys for a 96 deville fwd pm me


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~+Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Another ride with *PATTERNS* :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Feb 1 2010, 07:05 PM~16481444
> *Another ride with PATTERNS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Feb 1 2010, 10:05 PM~16481444
> *Another ride with PATTERNS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: damn propz


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Feb 1 2010, 07:05 PM~16481444
> *Another ride with PATTERNS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

those red patterns are sick bro !
70s impala ?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16481444
> *Another ride with PATTERNS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKING GOOD


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 1 2010, 08:06 PM~16482192
> *those red patterns are sick bro !
> 70s impala ?
> *


X2 
68 if im not mistaking


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hDbQ4aYdNNo&feature

hoes go crazy over this song at the club


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2010, 11:10 PM~16483170
> *hDbQ4aYdNNo&feature
> 
> hoes go crazy over this song at the club
> *


yo, i was in NEW YORK a couple of weeks ago,and my homegirl took me to a hip hop club in downtown, and they put this song on, yo the club went crazy.. they played that song every 4 to 5 songs and it was like hearing it for the first time, bitches were going crazy over this shit.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468886
> *HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT MY SHOP!!
> 
> 6864 NW 169 ST
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THATS THE BIG HOMIE SMURLIN'S 68' PALA GET'N LICK'D... THE PATTERNS U DO R FUCKIN SICK YO... ANOTHER PALM TREE IN THE BACK GLASS... BIG YOOOOOO, TO ISLAND STYLIN FROM 25TH ST...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

*VOTE FOR MA BOY Henry Coronado @ 12 AM TONIGHT FOR THE POWER 96 SUPER COMMERCIAL @ POWER96.COM ... HIS VIDEOS ARE CALLED " Wana Bee ah Winnerr!!!! " AND THE OTHER ONE IS " 96 in the Mix "*


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:11 AM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! This shit is on FIRE...REAL TALK!!! Miami is slappin the game on the ass with a Viagra Dick!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 1 2010, 10:49 PM~16484842
> *DAMN!!! This shit is on FIRE...REAL TALK!!! Miami is slappin the game on the ass with a Viagra Dick!
> *


lol.thanx homie.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2010, 10:34 AM~16476773
> *you might as well just keep it now that you're so far with it . bitch is looking mean
> *


I SECOND THAT :yes:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:11 AM~16476077
> *for sale or trade for 60 thru 64 impala over 20k invested
> 
> 
> ...


you better finish it man and keep it dont sell it like the other one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 2 2010, 10:45 AM~16487012
> *you better finish it man and keep it dont sell it like the other one
> *


x2


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468886
> *HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT MY SHOP!!
> 
> 6864 NW 169 ST
> ...


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16483531
> *yo, i was in NEW YORK a couple of weeks ago,and my homegirl took me to a hip hop club in downtown, and they put this song on, yo the club went crazy.. they played that song every 4 to 5 songs and it was like hearing it for the first time, bitches were going crazy over this shit..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that shit is jumping over here now too....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16483531
> *yo, i was in NEW YORK a couple of weeks ago,and my homegirl took me to a hip hop club in downtown, and they put this song on, yo the club went crazy.. they played that song every 4 to 5 songs and it was like hearing it for the first time, bitches were going crazy over this shit..   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



EL BLVD CAFE IS ALWAYS PLAYING THAT SHIT TOO! :uh:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i got $1,500 for that caddy....


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 2 2010, 10:09 AM~16487990
> *i got $1,500 for that caddy....
> *



I GOT 500 FOR THE LINCON! :biggrin:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

YOU CAN COME GET THE CADDY FOR FREE... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

lol....i was asking 300 for my town car...lol....naw j/k that caddy hard boy...


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 2 2010, 10:33 AM~16488165
> *lol....i was asking 300 for my town car...lol....naw j/k that caddy hard boy...
> *



thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16483170
> *hDbQ4aYdNNo&feature
> 
> hoes go crazy over this song at the club
> *


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

SWITCHITTER

WASUP BOY I BEEN CALLIN U CUZ


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 2 2010, 10:33 AM~16488165
> *lol....i was asking 300 for my town car...lol....naw j/k that caddy hard boy...
> *


Ill trade the mont for the linc pelo a pelo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

D-Bo.....whats good *****....yo one you comeing down here?????


Im almost there dowg....Stackin up like a motherfucker dowg(no income tax baller)I bought my paint today....still got 2 other lil shit anyways fuck with your boy fam









fam you see how they did my doors wrong....

















They good now


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 2 2010, 10:45 AM~16487012
> *you better finish it man and keep it dont sell it like the other one
> *


fool where your :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Feb 1 2010, 03:24 PM~16478039
> *LOOKING FOR A SET PF TRAIN HORNS ALSO LOOKIN FOR REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR A BOX CHEVY ALSO NEED WINDOW SWITCH/POWER SEATS HOUSING FOR BOX CHEVY DRIVER SIDE CASH IN HAND PM ME
> *


TTT


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 2 2010, 11:40 AM~16488659
> *D-Bo.....whats good *****....yo one you comeing down here?????
> Im almost there dowg....Stackin up like a motherfucker dowg(no income tax baller)I bought my paint today....still got 2 other lil shit anyways fuck with your boy fam
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD SO FAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

im looking for h.i.d the brightest you can get pm me info and co...


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 2 2010, 01:40 PM~16488659
> *D-Bo.....whats good *****....yo one you comeing down here?????
> Im almost there dowg....Stackin up like a motherfucker dowg(no income tax baller)I bought my paint today....still got 2 other lil shit anyways fuck with your boy fam
> 
> ...


What it dew, fam? I should be in Florida late next month or early April! You're looking good...alot of progress! Don't stop, homie!


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

LONG WAY TO GO! :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink+Feb 2 2010, 03:22 PM~16489012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good man....just vibein....Thats good man Ill be rite there with you rollin on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 2 2010, 01:56 PM~16489817
> *bet Im just tryin to get her on point....fuck all that lowrider movement shit just doing it for me now...street ryder shit
> 
> anyways hows the caddy comeing along...you still bagg
> ...



yeah still bagged thats why i dont drive it! soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Feb 2 2010, 05:02 PM~16489870
> *yeah still bagged thats why i dont drive it! soon...  :biggrin:
> *


I feel you but thats cool...what you going to do for the setup???


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 2 2010, 02:04 PM~16489889
> *I feel you but thats cool...what you going to do for the setup???
> *



three pump,piston pump,batterys ???idk yet :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 2 2010, 11:40 AM~16488659
> *D-Bo.....whats good *****....yo one you comeing down here?????
> Im almost there dowg....Stackin up like a motherfucker dowg(no income tax baller)I bought my paint today....still got 2 other lil shit anyways fuck with your boy fam
> 
> ...


looks good watson!!..... but you worrying to much about them door handles... paint that motherfuker already!!... :biggrin: let me know if i can help you out with anything..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Feb 2 2010, 11:32 AM~16488608
> *SWITCHITTER
> 
> WASUP BOY I BEEN CALLIN U CUZ
> *


wussup *****!!!.... yeah i know i been out of town fool... i just got back last night.. whats good though fool..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Have these 14s for sale or trade for some clean all chrome 13s or 14s.. They are chrome with anodized blue nipples and hub with twisted spokes... No adapters or knock offs..they have good tires


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

IF ANYONE NEEDS CELL PHONE ACC. HOME/CAR CHARGERS, SILICONES , I HAVE AT $5.00 DOLLARS YOU HEARD RIGHT....I PHONE CHARGERS ARE $7.OO... LET ME KNOW............ SEND ME A MESSAGE WITH PHONE MODEL AND WHAT U NEED....

I-PHONE 
BLACKBERRY
METRO PHONES
BOOST MOBILE PHONES 
SOME T-MOBILE 

GOT POUCHES FOR MOST PHONES


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Trying to get ready for tampa............ :biggrin: :biggrin: 





























:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Feb 2 2010, 07:52 PM~16493580
> *Trying to get ready for tampa............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468886
> *HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT MY SHOP!!
> 
> 6864 NW 169 ST
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2010, 03:28 PM~16489071
> *im looking for h.i.d the brightest you can get pm me info and co...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468886
> *HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT MY SHOP!!
> 
> STARTING AT 9:00
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hno: hno:  










:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

QU_Npoz4AAk&feature


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468886
> *HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT MY SHOP!!
> 
> 6864 NW 169 ST
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Feb 2 2010, 05:32 PM~16490186
> *looks good watson!!..... but you worrying to much about them door handles... paint that motherfuker already!!...  :biggrin:  let me know if i can help you out with anything..
> *


lol I want my doors to be smooth...thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

last night.....just spryd(jeff) the high build primer only....I got everything but I for got to buy maskin paper so end up uuseing newspaper


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: what color?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 10:14 AM~16499014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thight work! :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 12:14 PM~16499014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 11:14 AM~16499014
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tight work homie


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

].


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2010, 02:42 AM~16497086
> *QU_Npoz4AAk&feature
> *



Wut they do homie...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 3 2010, 11:04 AM~16499441
> *Tight work homie
> *


nice


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

for sale or trade 14x7 center black in good condition for $250 pm me for more info


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Keep up Watson!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 09:03 AM~16498919
> *last night.....just spryd(jeff) the high build primer only....I got everything but I for got to buy  maskin paper so end up uuseing newspaper
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

Im looking for a set of k/o 2 pron lmk


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 3 2010, 11:05 AM~16499451
> *Wut they do homie...
> *


what it is fool, how is everything


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 











RAW...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.rocknridecarshow.com/


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz yall.....She ant painted yet...next week she will be lickd


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone have the 93-96 BIG BODY A/C CONTROL UNIT NEED ONE ASAP PM ME PIK WIT PRICE


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 05:30 PM~16501462
> *Thankz yall.....She ant painted yet...next week she will be lickd
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 01:14 PM~16499014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice not bad!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2010, 02:05 PM~16499448
> *].
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass big body :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

thanx big dog.


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nwb24klink_@Feb 2 2010, 04:47 PM~16489741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta hit the lack up and juice it wus good primo did u take the bags of yet ??


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 10:14 AM~16499014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is going to look sick as fuck homie I can't wait to see that bitch done ***** keep up da good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 03:30 PM~16501462
> *Thankz yall.....She ant painted yet...next week she will be lickd
> *


looking good watson :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

IF ANYONE NEEDS CELL PHONE ACC. HOME/CAR CHARGERS, SILICONES , I HAVE AT $5.00 DOLLARS YOU HEARD RIGHT....I PHONE CHARGERS ARE $7.OO... LET ME KNOW............ SEND ME A MESSAGE WITH PHONE MODEL AND WHAT U NEED....

I-PHONE 
BLACKBERRY
METRO PHONES
BOOST MOBILE PHONES 
SOME T-MOBILE 

GOT POUCHES FOR MOST PHONES


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2010, 12:34 PM~16500118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Feb 3 2010, 12:03 PM~16498919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD ***** AND THAT COLOR LOOKS RAW


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Gonna be wild this weekend....


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:36 PM~16505218
> *Gonna be wild this weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNN


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Jan 31 2010, 01:39 PM~16468886
> *HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT MY SHOP!!
> 
> 6864 NW 169 ST
> ...


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

for sale or trade 14x7 center black in good condition for $250 pm me for more info









[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz agian to everyone for the love


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524694 :wow:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 2 2010, 10:02 PM~16493706
> *
> *


ill be there


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Feb 3 2010, 05:48 PM~16503056
> *gotta hit the lack up and juice it wus good primo did u take the bags of yet ??
> *


sunday thats the plan! :uh:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 3 2010, 10:36 PM~16505218
> *Gonna be wild this weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is HARD!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 3 2010, 11:36 PM~16505218
> *Gonna be wild this weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :biggrin: nice


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a 87-88 cutlass or monte carlo 

*wanted to buy*


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 4 2010, 12:57 AM~16506460
> *:wow:    :biggrin: nice
> *


No whats nice is the color you chose! :thumbsup: 

Looking good.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 4 2010, 12:54 AM~16506406
> *This shit is HARD!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Aww shit son! Whats good in the city? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:02 AM~16506532
> *No whats nice is the color you chose!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking good.
> *


Thankz


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16506540
> *Doc......
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WATS UP WENT 2 HOOBYTOWNUSA GONA BUILD MY CUZIN A MODEL WHILE ON VACATION :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

tRiCk oR tReAt 2 who can finish the van by sunday so u can spray it ?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:36 PM~16505218
> *Gonna be wild this weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


*day bitch is hard ass fuck... My boy ray painted it... Same ***** who painted my Vic so another words it was painted at CHANTI CUSTOMZ!!! *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:36 PM~16505218
> *Gonna be wild this weekend....
> 
> 
> ...



I've said it before and I'll say it again, though Im not particularly a fan of the big wheels on rides, if the ride is clean then the ride is clean and this ride is without a doubt sittin real clean


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgNiubcCb10...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

for sale or trade 14x7 center black in good condition for $250 pm me for more info
comes with all the acc,









[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

1980 Harley Ironhead Bobber For sale!!!!! lmk


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fuckTHErest what they do fool...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SATURDAY NIGHT HANG OUT AT FUDDS THAN RIDE OUT TO THE BEACH , who's down.........


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2010, 10:15 AM~16510275
> *SATURDAY NIGHT HANG OUT AT FUDDS THAN RIDE OUT TO THE BEACH , who's down.........
> *


  x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 4 2010, 05:06 AM~16508673
> *day bitch is hard ass fuck... My boy ray painted it... Same ***** who painted my Vic
> *


what up fool come out saturday night....... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 2 2010, 04:54 PM~16490437
> *Have these 14s for sale or trade for some clean all chrome 13s or 14s.. They are chrome with anodized blue nipples and hub with twisted spokes... No adapters or knock offs..they have good tires
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

What's da status with da hangout at exotic tattoos ?
Who's Ridin ?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

LRM April 2010









bike been retired for a year n it's still knocking hard


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 4 2010, 11:27 AM~16509777
> *Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgNiubcCb10...e=youtube_gdata
> *


Very nice and clean ride.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 4 2010, 10:52 AM~16510675
> *What's da status with da hangout at exotic tattoos ?
> Who's Ridin ?
> *


ALL THE RIDERS ARE COMING! 

DONT MISS OUT!!!    

STARTING AT 9:00

6864 NW 169 ST {PALM LAKES PLAZA}


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

sold 



> for sale or trade 14x7 center black in good condition for $250 pm me for more info
> comes with all the acc,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:03 AM~16506562
> *Aww shit son! Whats good in the city? :biggrin:
> *


Same ol' G-thang, O.G! I'm about to be down that way in a minute!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 4 2010, 01:45 PM~16512159
> *ALL THE RIDERS ARE COMING!
> 
> DONT MISS OUT!!!
> ...


Hope it turns out good homie can't make it tonite its my sis b day so I'll see at da next one homie Dale


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 4 2010, 01:59 AM~16507267
> *HEY WATS UP WENT 2 HOOBYTOWNUSA GONA BUILD MY CUZIN A MODEL WHILE ON VACATION :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2010, 01:12 PM~16510247
> *fuckTHErest what they do fool...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This my shitttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 4 2010, 04:45 PM~16512159
> *ALL THE RIDERS ARE COMING!
> 
> DONT MISS OUT!!!
> ...


whats good homie...Big dowg I should be at the next hangout....


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

New Bowtie Connection of MIAMI flyer front and back


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

new ride i picked up this weekend.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 4 2010, 05:17 PM~16512459
> *Same ol' G-thang, O.G! I'm about to be down that way in a minute!
> *


Cool swing through..... :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

were can i get tires in mia for my 14x7


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Low_Ski_13, *Saltlife305, GALO1111, Island Stylin'*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Low_Ski_13, Saltlife305
:wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

soon i will post picture of my 1954 chevy interior my shit it tight work these
guy are the best and the cheapest in dade day are bad ass day know there
shit and do clean work and fast day never bull shit edwin and his dad
are the best soon i will post picture of what day did to my ride 
RO ELEGANCE INC
2160 NW 103ST
MIAMI FL 33147
305-343-3045
786-344-2557
ASK FOR EDWEN OR HIS DAD  TRUST ME DAY WILL NOT FUCK YOU OVER








SOON I WILL POST PICTURE OR WHAT DAY DONE SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16510508
> *what up fool come out saturday night....... :biggrin:
> *



I'll b out here I got my meetin dat nite out there so yea I'll b thurr


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Pumpkin.... Sunday paint jobs or what


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

yall still goin to "the spot" on sat night ?
I got a flyer for this says its on universidy drive right near southgate blvd. at pangea mini mall . is this the same place yall be goin to ?
8399 N. Universidy dr. Tamarac FL 33321
says from 4pm till 11 pm

if so than im a try and bring out my plymouth this sat.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

anyboydy got a set of used 175-70-14 for sale let me know


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 4 2010, 06:55 PM~16515099
> *whats good homie...Big dowg I should be at the next hangout....
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT TO THE HANGOUT!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 5 2010, 06:48 AM~16519890
> *I'll b out here I got my meetin dat nite out there so yea I'll b thurr
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

GREAT QUALITY AT GREAT PRICES..

























INKSTINCT TATTOO
15996 NW 27 AVE
OPALOCKA,FL 33054
(305) 663-3 INK (465)


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody need anywork before tampa? Let me know...


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 5 2010, 04:06 PM~16524401
> *Anybody need anywork before tampa? Let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 5 2010, 07:06 PM~16524401
> *Anybody need anywork before tampa? Let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: tight work


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 2 2010, 04:54 PM~16490437
> *Have these 14s for sale or trade for some clean all chrome 13s or 14s.. They are chrome with anodized blue nipples and hub with twisted spokes... No adapters or knock offs..they have good tires
> 
> 
> ...


Need some all chrome or center golds 13s asap... Let me know might even be willing to put some money on top...


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16515517
> *new ride i picked up this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



nice! :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

bigchevysandbusas was da deal


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 5 2010, 07:06 PM~16524401
> *Anybody need anywork before tampa? Let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


U DO SUM TIGHT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have this part for my 95 fleetwood cash in hand pm me


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

FOR SALE IF ANY INTRESTED 99 T.C $ 10500 OBO or trades
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16515200
> *New Bowtie Connection of MIAMI flyer front and back
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Flyer :thumbsup:

My favorite colors to black and red


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Congraluations, Majestics Miami................picnic coverage in Lowrider Magazine April 2010 issue. Miami in the magazine again.................... :thumbsup: 

Also Lowrider bike from Miami, being featured.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

seen this in the atl topic and was funny thought id share...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking for the *BUICK REGAL REAR WINDOW FILLER PANEL*. Please PM me .


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Anybody on here knows where I can buy headlights for my regal that take the hid bulbs?? Need them asap!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 2 2010, 04:54 PM~16490437
> *Have these 14s for sale or trade for some clean all chrome 13s or 14s.. They are chrome with anodized blue nipples and hub with twisted spokes... No adapters or knock offs..they have good tires
> 
> 
> ...


Need some all chrome or center golds 13s asap... Let me know might even be willing to put some money on top...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 6 2010, 05:11 PM~16533810
> *Need some all chrome or center golds 13s asap... Let me know might even be willing to put some money on top...
> *


THEY LOOK GOOD ON THE 63.. THE BLUE MATCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 6 2010, 01:52 PM~16531405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Feb 6 2010, 07:14 PM~16533420
> *Anybody on here knows where I can buy headlights for my regal that take the hid bulbs?? Need them asap!!
> *


theres a aplace here in west palm i got the headligts that take hids for my 85 cutlass buddy said the have them for all g bodys its called driverseat they are a little expensive but they have them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2010, 07:37 AM~16538102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> ahhh shit i see the corner of my regal behind the monte...lol


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2010, 04:37 AM~16538102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 7 2010, 06:25 AM~16538190
> *:biggrin:
> *


some dude yelled from across the street ..... THANK YOU!!!! I FINALLY SEE ONE LOWRIDER IN MIAMI!!!! :biggrin: 

shit was funny .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 7 2010, 09:33 AM~16538782
> *:wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

go SAINTS


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

hno:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Feb 7 2010, 02:37 PM~16540854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Mr.shar... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

:420:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

anyone need a 65/66 impala frame pm me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2010, 02:20 PM~16539392
> *some dude yelled from across the street ..... THANK YOU!!!! I FINALLY SEE ONE LOWRIDER IN MIAMI!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> shit was funny .
> *


 :biggrin: people tell me that all the time lol....Once im lickd up i roll to the beach


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

looking to buy an 81 malibu/el camino clean driver door, and header panel..


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*DA BEAST COMING SOON *


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 7 2010, 09:46 PM~16542734
> *THE BEAST COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 7 2010, 10:46 PM~16542734
> *DA BEAST COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 7 2010, 07:46 PM~16542734
> *I HAVE BRAND NEW 90 CHROME FOR THAT IN THE BOX HIT ME UP $150 *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Magik007, G0RD0, 305low, BUBBA-D, CADILLAC D, GALO1111, Low_Ski_13, Mr lowrider305

we got some gangsters in the house tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 7 2010, 09:46 PM~16542734
> *DA BEAST COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 7 2010, 11:50 PM~16544319
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Lac-of-Respect, Magik007, G0RD0, 305low, BUBBA-D, CADILLAC D, GALO1111, Low_Ski_13, Mr lowrider305
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 8 2010, 01:12 AM~16544602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 7 2010, 10:12 PM~16544602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost305 (Feb 8, 2010)

new low low to miami...not juiced yet....but soon i hope. if anyone selling pumps hit me up


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HELP!!! my '94 fleetwood is giving me a pass key fault error. everytime i try to start it up, the car won't crank. there is no clicking noise when the key is turned all the way.. i thought it was a bad starter, but i am told by a friend that it is the pass key....

do i need to bypass the system?? how can i resolve this issue?!? anyone know how to fix this? i really need this fixed a.s.a.p...my lac is my daily..

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 08:20 AM~16547818
> *HELP!!! my '94 fleetwood is giving me a pass key fault error. everytime i try to start it up, the car won't crank. there is no clicking noise when the key is turned all the way.. i thought it was a bad starter, but i am told by a friend that it is the pass key....
> 
> do i need to bypass the system?? how can i resolve this issue?!? anyone know how to fix this? i really need this fixed a.s.a.p...my lac is my daily..
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502785

THIS SHALL GIVE YOU THE ANSEWR SEXxXTACY LOL HOLLA


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 08:20 AM~16547818
> *HELP!!! my '94 fleetwood is giving me a pass key fault error. everytime i try to start it up, the car won't crank. there is no clicking noise when the key is turned all the way.. i thought it was a bad starter, but i am told by a friend that it is the pass key....
> 
> do i need to bypass the system?? how can i resolve this issue?!? anyone know how to fix this? i really need this fixed a.s.a.p...my lac is my daily..
> ...


awww poor lexy!!! how have u been??? uve been lost!!! since beckys been in love i havent seen u!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lowridergame305


:wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Feb 8 2010, 11:58 AM~16548042
> *awww poor lexy!!! how have u been??? uve been lost!!! since beckys been in love i havent seen u!!!
> *



yea i know!! but i will be re-appearing once this prob is fixed...fuuuuuucccckkkkkkkkk! how have u been???


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 8 2010, 11:53 AM~16548002
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502785
> 
> THIS SHALL GIVE YOU THE ANSEWR SEXxXTACY LOL HOLLA
> *


unfortunately, i do not know anyone who does this kind of electrical work..any suggestions??

:uh:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 09:11 AM~16548109
> *yea i know!! but i will be re-appearing once this prob is fixed...fuuuuuucccckkkkkkkkk! how have u been???
> *


ive been good ive been working and going to school.. tired as fuck everyday.... and u hows work


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 8 2010, 09:07 AM~16548088
> *Lowridergame305
> :wave:
> *



WUSSUP HANS HOWS THAT MONTE COMING ALONG?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 09:21 AM~16548166
> *unfortunately, i do not know anyone who does this kind of electrical work..any suggestions??
> 
> :uh:
> *



KING AUTO MAY BE ABLE TO RESOLVE


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 8 2010, 12:35 PM~16548267
> *KING AUTO MAY BE ABLE TO RESOLVE
> *


ONLY PROB IS THAT THE CAR IS STRANDED IN KENDALL


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 8 2010, 12:34 PM~16548259
> *WUSSUP HANS HOWS THAT MONTE COMING ALONG?
> *



chillin homie, its coming ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 09:54 AM~16548416
> *ONLY PROB IS THAT THE CAR IS STRANDED IN KENDALL
> *


TOW TRUCK .



what up lexx long time no hear from...... :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2010, 02:07 PM~16548923
> *TOW TRUCK .
> what up lexx long time no hear from...... :wave:
> *


NO MONEY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 09:54 AM~16548416
> *ONLY PROB IS THAT THE CAR IS STRANDED IN KENDALL
> *



LIKE I SAID I THINK THEY GOT WRECKERZ NOW TOO FLAT BEDS AND ALL LOL


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 09:21 AM~16548166
> *unfortunately, i do not know anyone who does this kind of electrical work..any suggestions??
> 
> :uh:
> *


ok i had this happen several times first thing you do is check the pass key chip in the center of the key to see if it is weared down. there should be a even amount of it sticking out on both sides of the key (its this little black square with a gold center on the center of the key)
this is a picture of what it looks like 
http://kaba-ilco.com/key_systems/images/faq/auto_3_big.jpg
this is a bypass that if it does not make contact then the car will fail and give you the pess key error message


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 8 2010, 02:46 PM~16549225
> *ok i had this happen several times first thing you do is check the pass key chip in the center of the key to see if it is weared down. there should be a even amount of it sticking out on both sides of the key (its this little black square with a gold center on the center of the key)
> this is a picture of what it looks like
> http://kaba-ilco.com/key_systems/images/faq/auto_3_big.jpg
> ...


IT IS NOT WORN DOWN....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 11:49 AM~16549249
> *IT IS NOT WORN DOWN....
> *


these keys give that situation alot. another this is that inside the steering column might have a problem making connections! its best to get the car to a professional to fix it. not dissing noone on here but if you give the car to a person and they do a hack job then they cant fix it when you take it to someone else they might not want to touch it(just my opinion)


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 8 2010, 02:59 PM~16549326
> *these keys give that situation alot. another this is that inside the steering column might have a problem making connections! its best to get the car to a professional to fix it. not dissing noone on here but if you give the car to a person and they do a hack job then they cant fix it when you take it to someone else they might not want to touch it(just my opinion)
> *


I HEAR THIS JOB MAY COST ABOUT $1000..... IS THIS TRUE???


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 12:05 PM~16549367
> *I HEAR THIS JOB MAY COST ABOUT $1000..... IS THIS TRUE???
> *


worst case scenario yes.. but i dout that, that is the problem.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 8 2010, 03:08 PM~16549386
> *worst case scenario yes.. but i dout that, that is the problem.
> *


I ALSO HEAR THAT IF I LEAVE THE KEY TURNED IN THE IGNITION FOR ABOUT 3 MIN, THE PASS KEY FAULT ERROR WILL GO AWAY, AND I WILL BE ABLE TO CRANK IT...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 12:31 PM~16549523
> *I ALSO HEAR THAT IF I LEAVE THE KEY TURNED IN THE IGNITION FOR ABOUT 3 MIN, THE PASS KEY FAULT ERROR WILL GO AWAY, AND I WILL BE ABLE TO CRANK IT...
> *


you can try that I've never heard that in my life but you learn things all the time.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 8 2010, 03:53 PM~16549668
> *you can try that I've never heard that in my life but you learn things all the time.
> *


I WILL TRY... I MAY JUST BUY THAT VATS BYPASS MODULE, RATHER THAN FIXING THE ENTIRE SYSTEM... JUST NEED TO FIND SUM1 WHO KNOWS HOW TO WIRE & BYPASS IT...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 12:57 PM~16549687
> *I WILL TRY... I MAY JUST BUY THAT VATS BYPASS MODULE, RATHER THAN FIXING THE ENTIRE SYSTEM... JUST NEED TO FIND SUM1 WHO KNOWS HOW TO WIRE & BYPASS IT...
> *


talk to pancho(work at cadillac) he might have some on in the inside might be able to help you! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 8 2010, 04:00 PM~16549704
> *talk to pancho(work at cadillac) he might have some on in the inside might be able to help you! :thumbsup:
> *


WHO IS PANCHO? DOES HE HAVE A LAYITLOW ACCOUNT OR SOMETHING?? LOL :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 01:02 PM~16549716
> *WHO IS PANCHO? DOES HE HAVE A LAYITLOW ACCOUNT OR SOMETHING?? LOL :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lol sorry his name is robert. he is in majestic.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 8 2010, 04:03 PM~16549727
> *lol sorry his name is robert. he is in majestic.
> *


OOOOOOOO OK!!! LOL..THANX!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 01:05 PM~16549742
> *OOOOOOOO OK!!! LOL..THANX!!!!    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


n.prob


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 03:57 PM~16549687
> *I WILL TRY... I MAY JUST BUY THAT VATS BYPASS MODULE, RATHER THAN FIXING THE ENTIRE SYSTEM... JUST NEED TO FIND SUM1 WHO KNOWS HOW TO WIRE & BYPASS IT...
> *


i recommend you bypass it because in reality it can be stolen with the vat system on anyhow,it is very easy and doesnt cost hardly anything,i used to bypass these systems for remote starts all the time.... i retired from my installing days but i can help u out if u havent already found someone...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 8 2010, 04:33 PM~16549999
> *i recommend you bypass it because in reality it can be stolen with the vat system on anyhow,it is very easy and doesnt cost hardly anything,i used to bypass these systems for remote starts all the time.... i retired from my installing days but i can help u out if u havent already found someone...
> *


OMG..PLLLLEEEEEAAAAASSSSSEEEEEEE!!!! :happysad:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ghost305_@Feb 8 2010, 01:13 AM~16546667
> *new low low to miami...not juiced yet....but soon i hope. if anyone selling pumps hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE SOME POWER BALLS FOR U $75 BRAND NEW


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Feb 7 2010, 03:03 PM~16541006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LeXxTaCy


keep your head-up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2010, 05:02 PM~16550330
> *LeXxTaCy
> keep your head-up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANX!! I AM TRYING!!! TELL U ONE THING: I WON'T LET THESE MINOR PROBS STOP ME FROM DRIVING MY BIG BODY! SHE'S MY DAILY.. LUV MY LAC! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 05:09 PM~16550395
> *THANX!! I AM TRYING!!! TELL U ONE THING: I WON'T LET THESE MINOR PROBS STOP ME FROM DRIVING MY BIG BODY! SHE'S MY DAILY.. LUV MY LAC!  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: That's whats up


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Need some all chrome 13s asap


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up peeps chick this out this Saturday feb 13 there is going to be a car show all makes and models are welcome with food live music and Dj registrations is 20 dollers all proceeds benefit worl mission to give food for those in need Plaques are awarded to the top 30 best of show......

If u would like to attend the adress is 17701 nw 57th ave Miami Fl 33055 Ibb church u can register at da door from 10am to 3 pm 

I know it's a church event and not alout of peeps like going to church events I well be there with my ride let people see from church that we do respect them and da word of god that we are thank full for everything he has gavin us from da good and da bad and even more are cars lol so we can do what we like to them from lowrider to racing to big rims and classic cars I hope da turn out is good They are cool people and I'm trying to help them sit there show off so let's get some cars out there and show ur shit off with love and respect to ur ride dale be safe and be bless


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CADILLAC D

answer your text


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 8 2010, 05:45 PM~16551213
> *Wuz up peeps chick this out this Saturday feb 13 there is going to be a car show all makes and models are welcome with food live music and Dj registrations is 20 dollers  all proceeds benefit worl mission to give food for those in need Plaques are awarded to the top 30 best of show......
> 
> If u would like to attend the adress is 17701 nw 57th ave Miami Fl 33055 Ibb church u can register at da door from 10am to 3 pm
> ...


if I can finish a car I'm working on I'm there..


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 8 2010, 06:47 PM~16551720
> *CADILLAC D
> 
> answer your text
> *


 :biggrin: I NEVER GOT IT I GOT A NEW NUMBER ILL TEXT YOU NOW..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 8 2010, 07:52 PM~16551760
> *:biggrin: I NEVER GOT IT I GOT A NEW NUMBER ILL TEXT YOU NOW..
> *



im waitin

pm if you have too


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Hang out tonite 107 bird rd where da checkers is at 9pm


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry for the last minute anouncement.......Hangout tonight on Bird Rd and sw 107th Ave in the Checkers shopping center starts at 9:15pm....Let me know whos down to go.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@Feb 8 2010, 05:21 PM~16552049
> *Sorry for the last minute anouncement.......Hangout tonight on Bird Rd and sw 107th Ave in the Checkers shopping center starts at 9:15pm....Let me know whos down to go.
> *


I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have 13 for sale cash in hand!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Gbody and BIG BODI wrapped frames 4 sale


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 01:41 PM~16550092
> *OMG..PLLLLEEEEEAAAAASSSSSEEEEEEE!!!! :happysad:
> *


i can voucher for him gooood dude rite there!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 8 2010, 07:30 PM~16553346
> *Gbody and BIG BODI wrapped frames 4 sale
> *


what are you asking for the g body frames?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 11:20 AM~16547818
> *HELP!!! my '94 fleetwood is giving me a pass key fault error. everytime i try to start it up, the car won't crank. there is no clicking noise when the key is turned all the way.. i thought it was a bad starter, but i am told by a friend that it is the pass key....
> 
> do i need to bypass the system?? how can i resolve this issue?!? anyone know how to fix this? i really need this fixed a.s.a.p...my lac is my daily..
> ...


Mi Amor, how have you been? Hasn't been the same since you left...... :happysad:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 05:09 PM~16550395
> *THANX!! I AM TRYING!!! TELL U ONE THING: I WON'T LET THESE MINOR PROBS STOP ME FROM DRIVING MY BIG BODY! SHE'S MY DAILY.. LUV MY LAC!  :biggrin:
> *


now thats a real woman dont let shit hold you down much respect for that and being a fellow big body caddy rider if you still need the help my boy works at caddilac he can hook you up with anything for caddys


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bet that up EXOTIC TATTOOS......


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 8 2010, 09:30 PM~16553346
> *Gbody and BIG BODI wrapped frames 4 sale
> *


What year for the fleetwood and how much?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good fuckin morning miami


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 9 2010, 12:20 AM~16554594
> *Mi Amor, how have you been? Hasn't been the same since you left...... :happysad:
> *


large!!! wassuuppp!?! how u been?? i've been ok..just trying to get my lac running. oooooo.... & don't worry... i am back!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 12:42 AM~16554867
> *now thats a real woman dont let shit hold you down much respect for that and being a fellow big body caddy rider if you still need the help my boy works at caddilac  he can hook you up with anything for caddys
> *


thanx! i appreciate it!! :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

ROLLIN TITO

oyeeee mijitooo estas perdido!!! hows la gorda doing? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Feb 9 2010, 08:48 AM~16558881
> *ROLLIN TITO
> 
> oyeeee mijitooo estas perdido!!! hows la gorda doing? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


she good in school. ive been here and there doing my thing like always


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 8 2010, 09:21 AM~16548166
> *unfortunately, i do not know anyone who does this kind of electrical work..any suggestions??
> 
> :uh:
> *


 Hey its your bcm module that deals with the pass key and the security system to one of the computers in the trunk i took mine to ther cadillac dealer and it cost me 1100 to fix my problem so i dont know if you wanna go that route but i had to replace my ignition the keys and the bcm computer module .Check around and see who can do it cheaper cause by passing it is only a temporary fix sooner or later the bitch jus wont start let me know if ya need a ill help ill see who i maybe can send you to


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 11:15 AM~16558651
> *thanx! i appreciate it!!  :biggrin:
> *


no problem i hope you fix up your whip and it doesnt cost you an arm or leg lol good luck getting back on the road :420: uffin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 01:00 PM~16559557
> *no problem i hope you fix up your whip and it doesnt cost you an arm or leg lol good luck getting back on the road  :420:  uffin:
> *


THANKS..I HOPE 2 GET HER WORKING..FOR NOW, I AM ON MY CHEVRO-LEGS.. (I KNOW...OLD ONE..HA!) :biggrin:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 01:29 PM~16559788
> *THANKS..I HOPE 2 GET HER WORKING..FOR NOW, I AM ON MY CHEVRO-LEGS.. (I KNOW...OLD ONE..HA!) :biggrin:
> *


 lol i aint herd that shit in a minute lol but its all good boo your chevro legs look better than some ***** cars on here lol now hurry and get that shit fixed so we can ride lac to lac lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 01:47 PM~16559973
> *lol i aint herd that shit in a minute lol but its all good boo your chevro legs look better than some ***** cars on here lol now hurry and get that shit fixed so we can ride lac to lac lol
> *


LMAO! NICE ONE! :thumbsup: YEA, I HOPE THE PROB IS MINOR, AND NOT WHAT I'M BEING TOLD IT MIGHT BE...LOL..FUUUUUK!


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 01:50 PM~16560011
> *LMAO! NICE ONE!  :thumbsup: YEA, I HOPE THE PROB IS MINOR, AND NOT WHAT I'M BEING TOLD IT MIGHT BE...LOL..FUUUUUK!
> *


 well its true lol if you need help let me know my boy works for a caddy service center either way good luck and when its fixed if you want to cruise hit me up anytime and dont works them legs to hard get one of your ducks to drive you around i know you have a ton of them lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 02:00 PM~16560098
> *well its true lol  if you need help let me know my boy works for a caddy service center either way good luck and when its fixed if you want to cruise hit me up anytime and dont works them legs to hard get one of your ducks to drive you around i know you have a ton of them lol
> *


LOL...PM ME UR # SO THAT IF THE STEERING COLUMN NEEDS TO BE REPLACED, I CAN JUST HIT U UP TO GET THAT DONE BY UR BOY.


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 02:10 PM~16560195
> *LOL...PM ME UR # SO THAT IF THE STEERING COLUMN NEEDS TO BE REPLACED, I CAN JUST HIT U UP TO GET THAT DONE BY UR BOY.
> *



damm thats first time ive heard that line to get my number lol  :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 02:13 PM~16560239
> *damm thats first time ive heard that line to get my number lol    :thumbsup:
> *


LOL..I KNOW..I AM SLICK, HUH??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 02:15 PM~16560268
> *LOL..I KNOW..I AM SLICK, HUH???  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea almost had me too damm stalkers lol i got you ill pm you in a sec but i dont answer numbers i dont know so ill need your too so i know its you calling not some other stalker


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

im looking for some 14s for my big body i have blue 13s and center gold 13s but i need 14s for my shit anybody have some for sale let me know looking for chrome or even with some blue would be str8


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 11:29 AM~16560439
> *im looking for some 14s for my big body i have blue 13s and center gold 13s but i need 14s for my shit anybody have some for sale let me know looking for chrome or even with some blue would be str8
> *


hit up 95rangeron14z. he looking to trade some blue twisted spoke 14s for 13s


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 9 2010, 02:30 PM~16560453
> *hit up 95rangeron14z. he looking to trade some blue twisted spoke 14s for 13s
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 11:38 AM~16560533
> *thanks homie
> *


Have these 14s for sale or trade for some clean all chrome 13s or 14s.. They are chrome with anodized blue nipples and hub with twisted spokes... No adapters or knock offs..they have good tires


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 9 2010, 02:43 PM~16560567
> *Have these 14s for sale or trade for some clean all chrome 13s or 14s.. They are chrome with anodized blue nipples and hub with twisted spokes... No adapters or knock offs..they have good tires
> 
> 
> ...


im talking to him now he sold them yesterday lol thanks homie for looking out


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 02:20 PM~16560313
> *hell yea almost had me too damm stalkers lol i got you ill pm you in a sec but i dont answer numbers i dont know so ill need your too so i know its you calling not some other stalker
> *


LMAO..I AM THE SAME WAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 02:49 PM~16560607
> *LMAO..I AM THE SAME WAY.. :biggrin:
> *


 i bet you have stalkers lol ducks make me laugh but stalkers aint fun they ruin shit always in a ****** windows and shit and im on the second floor these bicthes can cllimb trees like monkeys lol


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 02:55 PM~16560647
> *i bet you have stalkers lol ducks make me laugh but stalkers aint fun they ruin shit always in a ****** windows and shit and im on the second floor these bicthes can cllimb trees like monkeys lol
> *


LMAO! THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT!


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 03:00 PM~16560685
> *LMAO! THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT!
> *


 i know you got some crazy duck stories ****** do some dumb shit


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 03:06 PM~16560727
> *i know you got some crazy duck stories ****** do some dumb shit
> *



BTW, HOW LONG HAVE U HAD THAT LAC?


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 03:11 PM~16560778
> *BTW, HOW LONG HAVE U HAD THAT LAC?
> *



just got it i got rid my truck and now im changing the lac all up i had a 91 fleetwood before that was wrecked on its way back down to me after sending it to get a hardline set up done so i jumped on this one


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 03:15 PM~16560810
> *just got it i got rid  my truck and now im changing the lac all up i had a 91 fleetwood before that was wrecked on its way back down to me after sending it to get a hardline set up done so i jumped on this one
> *


YEA? I SEEN IT ON THE HIGHWAY ABOUT 3WKS TO A MONTH AGO..


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

CHANTY...QUE BOLA, MIJA? :biggrin:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 03:19 PM~16560840
> *YEA? I SEEN IT ON THE HIGHWAY ABOUT 3WKS TO A MONTH AGO..
> *


 yea my boy q had it but once its done he wont even recoginze it lol and dont worry you"ll see it again soon cruising them streets


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up peeps chick this out this Saturday feb 13 there is going to be a car show all makes and models are welcome with food live music and Dj registrations is 20 dollers all proceeds benefit worl mission to give food for those in need Plaques are awarded to the top 30 best of show......

If u would like to attend the adress is 17701 nw 57th ave Miami Fl 33055 Ibb church u can register at da door from 10am to 3 pm 

I know it's a church event and not alout of peeps like going to church events I well be there with my ride let people see from church that we do respect them and da word of god that we are thank full for everything he has gavin us from da good and da bad and even more are cars lol so we can do what we like to them from lowrider to racing to big rims and classic cars I hope da turn out is good They are cool people and I'm trying to help them sit there show off so let's get some cars out there and show ur shit off with love and respect to ur ride dale be safe and be bless


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 12:29 PM~16560439
> *im looking for some 14s for my big body i have blue 13s and center gold 13s but i need 14s for my shit anybody have some for sale let me know looking for chrome or even with some blue would be str8
> *


You got a set of center golds?


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 9 2010, 03:42 PM~16561010
> *You got a set of center golds?
> *


 yea but before you start asking lol its on my hopper truck so they aint in new condition the trucks never seen the highway so tires are like new i guess but the rims are in ok condition


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Feb 9 2010, 07:51 AM~16558445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOHHHHHH WEEEEEHHHHHH!!!!! 

THAT THANG WET...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Low_Ski_13,* DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003*


:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 9 2010, 01:52 PM~16561576
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Low_Ski_13, DOUBLE-O, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


YOOOO


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

HELLO, GENTLEMEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Q-VO






:biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Q-VO PUES HOMBRE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 9 2010, 02:19 PM~16561304
> * FOR SALE.... 4  14X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS (WITH ADAPTERS)  WITH NEW TIRES (175-70-14).....$700.00
> 
> 
> ...


again


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

I GOT DAT :wave:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

TITO...HEYY


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 9 2010, 04:19 PM~16561304
> * FOR SALE.... 4  14X7 ALL CHROME DAYTONS (WITH ADAPTERS)  WITH NEW TIRES (175-70-14).....$700.00
> 
> 
> ...


i told you bro im getting these as soon as my boy tells me when hes getting my center golds


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 1 2010, 07:16 PM~16480100
> *---1985 buick lesabre limited ---for sale one owner everything power just hit 104k miles ,ac just got swapped to 134 blows ice cold, and new tranny done by tranny tech in hialeah that cost 1200 with receipt and still under warranty from them ..have original radio and paperwork everything works and drives like a new cadillac located in hialeah lago grande
> 
> interior is super clean original rug like new and seats have no tears
> ...


NICE.


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 12:19 PM~16560844
> *CHANTY...QUE BOLA, MIJA?  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much girl here at work on a mission trying to finish so i can go home!!! im dead tired!!!! :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Feb 9 2010, 05:51 PM~16562111
> *nothing much girl here at work on a mission trying to finish so i can go home!!! im dead tired!!!!  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


GIMME UR NUMBERRRRRRRRRRR....


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 02:54 PM~16562157
> *GIMME UR NUMBERRRRRRRRRRR....
> *


i sent it to u in a pm... i thought i gave it to u the day we were at rebeccas house or the day we went to carol mart...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Feb 9 2010, 06:04 PM~16562269
> *i sent it to u in a pm... i thought i gave it to u the day we were at rebeccas house or the day we went to carol mart...
> *


I DON'T RECALL..PERO, ANYWAYS...IF U DID, THAT PHONE I HAD B4 GOT WET N I LOST SUM #S... I SENT U MY NEW #


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 02:26 PM~16561864
> *TITO...HEYY
> *


me?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 9 2010, 03:11 PM~16562330
> *I DON'T RECALL..PERO, ANYWAYS...IF U DID, THAT PHONE I HAD B4 GOT WET N I LOST SUM #S... I SENT U MY NEW #
> *


i got it ill text u now!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 03:35 PM~16562599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baddd asss pic i had just seen dat walll on sat. its a tow yard


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 9 2010, 07:01 PM~16562884
> *baddd asss pic i had just seen dat walll on sat.  its a tow yard
> *


Thankz man...ya I was at a videoshooot today


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

tight work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *RoLLiN ShReK*<--- **** ass *****...lol


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi!!!!!!!! ROLLIN TITO, RoLLiN ShReK 


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 9 2010, 06:02 AM~16558056
> *bet that up EXOTIC TATTOOS......
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME DOG! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

IF ANYBODY NEED H I Ds LET ME KNOW, I GOT THEM FOR THE LOW


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Feb 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16563734
> *Hi!!!!!!!!  ROLLIN TITO, RoLLiN ShReK
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:11 PM~16564211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you weld the cab & bed....thats what you call custom!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:38 PM~16564508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had to look hard to find your lights....str8 up propz again homie


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 08:44 PM~16564577
> *I had to look hard to find your lights....str8 up propz again homie
> *


thanks man!!! im just finishin a few touch ups.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

BROADCASTING LIVE RIGHT NOW!!!!!

Come check it out!!!! Rep your club, business, web site, give shout outs,etc....

http://www.ecsmagazine.com/home.html

EAST COAST STYLEZ !!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

random pic's from the shoot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:47 PM~16564616
> *thanks man!!! im just finishin a few touch ups.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 07:07 PM~16564846
> *random pic's from the shoot
> 
> 
> ...


there was a shoot damn now u see I don't find out about shit ti pinga


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 9 2010, 10:12 PM~16564914
> *there was a shoot damn now u see I don't find out about shit ti pinga
> *


I found out today by text to come out there & take pics...cant post anything from the shooooot yet........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 04:37 PM~16561961
> *i told you bro im getting these as soon as my boy tells me when hes getting my center golds
> *


ITS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.... (I HELD THEM ONCE AND TOOK THEM OFF HERE AND I STILL HAVE THEM...)


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

FOR SALE OR TRADE PM FOR MORE INFO


















will trade for a stock 98 and up lincoln with low miles a 96 fleetwood or a very clean gbody

or 5000 cash

i just want another car i aint giving up on the game yet holla


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 10 2010, 12:22 AM~16567134
> *93brougham  :nicoderm:
> *


shoRty :wow:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 9 2010, 11:24 PM~16567150
> *:wow:
> *



 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHULOW where you been at fool , long time no see . hit me up nikka.....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 9 2010, 09:22 PM~16567134
> *93brougham  :nicoderm:
> *


Yo hit me up I've been calling u all week ***** Dale


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 9 2010, 06:33 PM~16562578
> *me?
> *


::looks right, looks left:: ummmmmm....yyyeeeaaaaahhhhhh duuuuuuhhhhhhh!!! :biggrin:  <----- i know, pretty gay :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2010, 04:54 AM~16569851
> *CHULOW where you been at fool , long time no see . hit me up nikka.....
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking for 5 lug adapters lmk if you have any for sale


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

For Sale 83 Coupe and 87 Regal. call or text Mario 9547088500. 1600obo Caddy, already converted A/C no accidents needs fillers leather power everything. 1700obo for regal COLD A/C no leaks no accidents needs fillers front and back power windows bucket seats


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Both start and Run no problems


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 9 2010, 08:31 PM~16566173
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE PM FOR MORE INFO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 9 2010, 11:31 PM~16566173
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE PM FOR MORE INFO
> 
> 
> ...


EWWWWW....NO ONE WANTS TO BUY THAT BUCKET!!! YUKKKK!!!


JK  

GOODLUCK ON UR SALE, OR TRADE :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 10 2010, 03:13 PM~16572397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is miami fest right so where the florida dates at on here wtf i doubt ****** are going to shoot out to cali for this show ?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 10 2010, 03:23 PM~16572469
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 10 2010, 03:26 PM~16572494
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :wave: 

did u get my pm????


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 10 2010, 02:20 PM~16572449
> *this is miami fest right so where the florida dates at on here wtf i doubt ****** are going to shoot out to cali for this show ?
> *


NORTH CAROLINA CINCO DE MAYO HOMIE, ON THE 1ST


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Feb 10 2010, 01:09 PM~16571505
> * For Sale 83 Coupe and 87 Regal. call or text Mario 9547088500. 1600obo Caddy, already converted A/C no accidents needs fillers leather power everything. 1700obo for regal COLD A/C no leaks no accidents needs fillers front and back power windows bucket seats
> 
> 
> ...




Whats tha status on that Lac?
Does it run, does have a clean title?
Where is down south is located got cash on hand!
Looks like a good project!


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano+Feb 10 2010, 03:13 PM~16572397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

im looking for adjustable trailing arms and anything else for 93 fleetwood to do the rear fronts done just need shit for the back and any other parts any one has for the caddy pm lmk what u have


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 10 2010, 03:34 PM~16572546
> *:wave:
> 
> did u get my pm????
> *


 :yes: yours is full


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 10 2010, 03:55 PM~16572693
> *:yes: yours is full
> *


cleared! i am going to try to get a ride to hialeah.. maybe to danny's shop..can u scoop me up from there???? :happysad:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Feb 10 2010, 07:09 PM~16571505
> * For Sale 83 Coupe and 87 Regal. call or text Mario 9547088500. 1600obo Caddy, already converted A/C no accidents needs fillers leather power everything. 1700obo for regal COLD A/C no leaks no accidents needs fillers front and back power windows bucket seats
> 
> 
> ...



clean titles??


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 10 2010, 12:49 PM~16572651
> *NORTH CAROLINA CINCO DE MAYO HOMIE, ON THE 1ST
> *



:yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up peeps chick this out this Saturday feb 13 there is going to be a car show all makes and models are welcome with food live music and Dj registrations is 20 dollers all proceeds benefit worl mission to give food for those in need Plaques are awarded to the top 30 best of show......

If u would like to attend the adress is 17701 nw 57th ave Miami Fl 33055 Ibb church u can register at da door from 10am to 3 pm 

I know it's a church event and not alout of peeps like going to church events I well be there with my ride let people see from church that we do respect them and da word of god that we are thank full for everything he has gavin us from da good and da bad and even more are cars lol so we can do what we like to them from lowrider to racing to big rims and classic cars I hope da turn out is good They are cool people and I'm trying to help them sit there show off so let's get some cars out there and show ur shit off with love and respect to ur ride dale be safe and be bless


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 knows how da sunoco hangout gets?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 10 2010, 07:46 AM~16570564
> *::looks right, looks left:: ummmmmm....yyyeeeaaaaahhhhhh duuuuuuhhhhhhh!!!  :biggrin:   <----- i know, pretty gay :biggrin:
> *


que bola ? there more then one tito so i was a bit confused..lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 10 2010, 04:21 PM~16574568
> *any1 knows how da sunoco hangout gets?
> *


goooooooooooooood but its been getin raided


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE OR TRADE PM FOR MORE INFO


















will trade for a stock 98 and up lincoln with low miles a 96 fleetwood or a very clean gbody

or 500 cash

i just want another car i aint giving up on the game yet holla
[/quote]


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 10 2010, 05:48 PM~16575522
> *goooooooooooooood but its been getin raided
> *



U GOING 2NITE?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

not sure yet butt it does get packed


----------



## missmeme (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 10 2010, 06:05 PM~16575716
> *not sure yet  butt it does get packed
> *


hit me up homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

anything else going on othere than sunoco?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

2stage 60gallon 5hs compressor $400.obo 786-380-6468


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I broke a heim joint today on the rear cylinder.
that was fun.

who busts swiches while drivin ?
last time I saw a random dude in south FL hittin switches while traveling down a street was a good fiew years ago.
ppl scared now ? or do all the lowriders stay in miami now and broward dont got any riders ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 10 2010, 12:55 AM~16567688
> * :wave:
> *


 :wave: q'vo bRO


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983_@Feb 10 2010, 12:52 PM~16572668
> *Whats tha status on that Lac?
> Does it run, does have a clean title?
> Where is down south is located got cash on hand!
> ...


She runs no knocking or overheating. Stock everything. When i bought her she still had a brand new spare in the trunk that was like 7 months ago. Super solid no rust holes anywhere rag is old but solid underneath, no dents or accidents. Send me your email ill send you more pics. the title is clean. Bought it from the original owner.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 10 2010, 07:25 PM~16574607
> *que bola ? there more then one tito so i was a bit confused..lol
> *


but u were the only 1 on, sir! lol :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 10 2010, 08:48 PM~16575523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Feb 10 2010, 07:10 PM~16575770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this on the palmetto the other night going south looks good.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

CHANTY :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 11 2010, 08:25 AM~16581369
> *CHANTY :biggrin:
> *


LEXXY!!!!!!!!!! lol good morning!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 11 2010, 08:25 AM~16581369
> *CHANTY :biggrin:
> *


hey but for real like what we were talking about yesterday at the shop... we need rebecca back on this shit n flaco n all these entertaining ass ppl!!! we need rebecca here so we can laugh a lil bit...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

never seen paint matching whitewalls before , looks pretty bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

monte24,

my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hace tiempo que no se te ve el pelo!!! i think i need to call peliroja to regulate this situation ASAP!!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Feb 11 2010, 11:52 AM~16581619
> *hey but for real like what we were talking about yesterday at the shop... we need rebecca back on this shit n flaco n all these entertaining ass ppl!!! we need rebecca here so we can laugh a lil bit...
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *LeXxTaCy, monte24*, COUPE DE BEAR

:wave: :wave:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 11:59 AM~16581671
> *never seen paint matching whitewalls before , looks pretty bad ass :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




Got to tell you homie, that looks bad ass !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 12:13 PM~16581790
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LeXxTaCy, monte24, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 11:59 AM~16581671
> *never seen paint matching whitewalls before , looks pretty bad ass :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 this is one badd ass regal


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16581962


 :wave:


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

whats good


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 11 2010, 12:38 PM~16582010
> *whats good
> *


TRYING TO RESOLVE THE LAC PROB.. NO LUCK YESTERDAY. MAY NEED TO REPLACE BCM... OR BYPASS IT IF POSSIBLE


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

damm well now you know what to do at least :happysad:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 11 2010, 12:58 PM~16582179
> *damm well now you know what to do at least  :happysad:
> *


LET'S C... :happysad:


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 11 2010, 08:10 AM~16581265
> *seen  this on the palmetto the other night going south looks good.
> *



yo yeah this ride is my boys car he just got it a lil bit ago and hes in my car club called ENCHANTED DREAMZ car and bike club.... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, silverdreams05, *chanty917*

:wave:

hi friend hows it goin??? long time no see :wow:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 10:12 AM~16582297
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, silverdreams05, chanty917
> 
> ...


yea yea yea!!!! sell out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u would of seen me if u would of called me that day to go to the hangout!!!! but no noooooo no sign of bear


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 11:59 AM~16581671
> *never seen paint matching whitewalls before , looks pretty bad ass :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


here's an elco from texas, looks bad ass...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...6&qpid=16245241


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up peeps chick this out this Saturday feb 13 there is going to be a car show all makes and models are welcome with food live music and Dj registrations is 20 dollers all proceeds benefit worl mission to give food for those in need Plaques are awarded to the top 30 best of show......

If u would like to attend the adress is 17701 nw 57th ave Miami Fl 33055 Ibb church u can register at da door from 10am to 3 pm 

I know it's a church event and not alout of peeps like going to church events I well be there with my ride let people see from church that we do respect them and da word of god that we are thank full for everything he has gavin us from da good and da bad and even more are cars lol so we can do what we like to them from lowrider to racing to big rims and classic cars I hope da turn out is good They are cool people and I'm trying to help them sit there show off so let's get some cars out there and show ur shit off with love and respect to ur ride dale be safe and be bless


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

:worship: BIG THANX :worship: 

TO VINCE, FOR GETTING MY BABY BACK ON THE ROAD!!!!! 

I AM SOOOOOO ECSTATIC!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

SEE YA'LL AT THE HANGOUT AT OMAR'S SHOP 

:h5:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983_@Feb 10 2010, 02:52 PM~16572668
> *Whats tha status on that Lac?
> Does it run, does have a clean title?
> Where is down south is located got cash on hand!
> ...



I am not sure about the title, I dont know if he put it in his name yet or not, the car runs like a champ and has cold a/c... It located in Pompano and yes, its a project, but not one with rust which is always good... The surface rust is on the chips in the paint... Looks like paint is just old and cracked nothing breaking through the metal. call 954-708-8500 and speak to Luis.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Feb 10 2010, 12:10 PM~16571515
> *Both start and Run no problems
> *


What up lil bru!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 08:59 AM~16581671
> *never seen paint matching whitewalls before , looks pretty bad ass :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  its done.... i'll post pics when car gets paint :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 08:59 AM~16581671
> *never seen paint matching whitewalls before , looks pretty bad ass :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me wanna do dat shit to da honda


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 11 2010, 01:47 PM~16584137
> *:worship: BIG THANX :worship:
> 
> TO VINCE, FOR GETTING MY BABY BACK ON THE ROAD!!!!!
> ...


i dont think theres a hangout there 2day?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR,* ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, *Evelitog

is there a hangout 2day homie?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 03:14 PM~16584950
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, Evelitog
> 
> ...


NEXT THURSDAY BUT WHO EVER WANTS TO COME HANG TODAY COME THRU!!


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 06:13 PM~16584942
> *i dont think theres a hangout there 2day?
> 
> *


OOH...OOOPS..NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 11 2010, 04:47 PM~16585853
> *walter doing my ride already done with all the wireing now to turn
> the motor on walter do not bull shit?( bad ass)?
> 
> ...



QUIT STALLIN :biggrin: 

























GOOD LUCK HOMIE  





















SERIOUSLY THOUGH QUIT STALLIN :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 11 2010, 04:46 PM~16585842
> *i dnt know wat u talking about cuz me and Q always in the streets hitting switches to get hoes attention or trying donks or scaring granma and grandpa..lol
> *


x2


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 11 2010, 10:33 PM~16588189
> *
> *



WUZUP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 11 2010, 11:36 PM~16588215
> *WUZUP  *****  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16588215
> *WUZUP  *****  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 11 2010, 03:29 PM~16585073
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 11 2010, 06:46 PM~16585842
> *i dnt know wat u talking about cuz me and Q always in the streets hitting switches to get hoes attention or trying donks or scaring granma and grandpa..lol
> *



one of my most favorite things is tryin the hoped up import cars / ricers ext...
seems there are tons of them out my way. they cant do nuttin once they get hopped on - especialy if we rollin at a good clip in the low low.

gota see about putting some drag blocks under my front crossmember cause I been dragin it some and it makes nice sparks - but id like to keep some metal under tehre for streingth. lol.

heard from mini truck guys that titanium blocks will shoot out crazy white sparks
but un shure if there r any other metals that are just as good and less $

im definately still real new to the lowrider game but im learnin fast.
my driving / gas hop is pretty dialed in now at about 40 mph. haha


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ninty6 lincoln, *COUPE DE BEAR*
:uh: :uh:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY ROLLIN TO TOWERS TONITE...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Feb 12 2010, 06:39 AM~16591619
> *ANYBODY ROLLIN TO TOWERS TONITE...
> *


x2


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED-UP-96_@Feb 11 2010, 04:00 PM~16585352
> *OK MA!
> *


pero mira who is on lay it low now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey if ur at the shop call me i need u to do me a favor  :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 11 2010, 08:59 AM~16581671
> *never seen paint matching whitewalls before , looks pretty bad ass :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I was gona go to towers tonight - but it monsoon rained.
that and my paint was still soft - as we were sprayin again today.
more abalon flake and clear coat.

im all flaked out now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 12 2010, 07:52 PM~16596477
> *I was gona go to towers tonight - but it monsoon rained.
> that and my paint was still soft - as we were sprayin again today.
> more abalon flake and clear coat.
> ...


there's a show in Miami tomorrow u should bring your car


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

some stuff i did this week...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 10:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...


awesome work thanks for everything... Awesome quality at great prices will be posting pics of the parts on the car tomorrow.. Thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 11:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...


str8 up propz


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: whats up dawg that gold look good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 09:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Feb 12 2010, 08:22 PM~16597733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 11:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 12 2010, 07:58 PM~16597526
> *there's a show in Miami tomorrow u should bring your car
> *


where at?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeee :0 cant wait to see the pics of the car


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 10:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD ***** :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 12 2010, 03:36 PM~16595422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 12 2010, 11:57 PM~16598693
> *where at?
> *


registration is $20 but going to a good caUse

If u would like to attend the adress is 17701 nw 57th ave Miami Fl 33055 Ibb church u can register at da door from 10am to 3 pm


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 12 2010, 03:36 PM~16595422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh i see quesssooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nice bubba


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2010, 09:20 AM~16600871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Feb 13 2010, 11:22 AM~16600881
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Looks good.
I'm proud. :happysad:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2010, 08:20 AM~16600871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 13 2010, 08:44 AM~16601009
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 13 2010, 06:31 AM~16600551
> *uh oh i see quesssooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> nice bubba
> *


 THANKS


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 10:00 PM~16597549
> *some stuff i did this week...
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice, Propz :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone need FlatBed towing at the best prices, hit me up. We work Miami-Dade and Broward. We've towed for a several people here on LIL, I also offer Top Dollar for junk or unwanted vehicles. :biggrin: 

English 786-285-7009
Spanish 786-298-1654


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 13 2010, 12:15 PM~16601197
> *Anyone need FlatBed towing at the best prices, hit me up. We work Miami-Dade and Broward. We've towed for a several people here on LIL, I also offer Top Dollar for junk or unwanted vehicles.  :biggrin:
> 
> English 786-285-7009
> ...



real good peeps...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2010, 10:20 AM~16600871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2010, 08:20 AM~16600871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Shorty here u go ***** it's time to let them know wuz up


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 13 2010, 03:33 PM~16602681
> *Shorty here u go ***** it's time to let them know wuz up
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Got some pics of today show it was good turn out I'll post them up in a lil


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 13 2010, 04:33 PM~16602681
> *Shorty here u go ***** it's time to let them know wuz up
> 
> 
> ...



BACK BUMPER..... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 13 2010, 02:09 PM~16602900
> *BACK BUMPER.....
> *


U got dat rite :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Holy Marquis did u ever get to start da bike lol I'm guessing y did if ur home


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Coming to a City near you!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 13 2010, 11:20 AM~16600871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 13 2010, 04:33 PM~16602681
> *Shorty here u go ***** it's time to let them know wuz up
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh: :biggrin: Fuckin nice lockup!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ShReK

Nice turnout homie...I was stuck at work today..maybe next time


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dose anyone have this homies number????


if sooo plz pm it to me thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 13 2010, 09:06 PM~16604219
> *dose anyone have this homies number????
> if sooo plz pm it to me thankz
> 
> ...


I got it :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*Chevy 350 30 over,ported head and block,cam, corvette heads,flat top pistons,elderbrock manifold polished with endra finish,crome oil pan, aluminum valve covers,msd distributer, billet holley fuel pump,headers,billet specialties pully kit polished,also have transmission 3 speed. 4,400 OBO Need money!!!!!!!!!! Contact Tony 305-450-5759*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Feb 13 2010, 06:32 PM~16604416
> *Chevy 350 30 over,ported head and block,cam, corvette heads,flat top pistons,elderbrock manifold polished with endra finish,crome oil pan, aluminum valve covers,msd distributer, billet holley fuel pump,headers,billet specialties pully kit polished,also have transmission 3 speed.  4,400 OBO Need money!!!!!!!!!!  Contact Tony 305-450-5759
> 
> 
> ...


sucks to see the motor go... glws tony! 

on another note anyone want to cruise tonight?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 13 2010, 02:39 PM~16603044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

sprayin more flake on the low

its darn near impossible to get a good pic of it on my camera.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 14 2010, 12:52 AM~16605890
> *sprayin more flake on the low
> 
> its darn near impossible to get a good pic of it on my camera.
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 11 2010, 02:17 PM~16584446
> *what about the back :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*FOR SALE.... 1995 FLEETWOOD, 100K MILES, ORIGINAL PAINT,
BLUE INTERIOR IN PERFECT CONDITION, E&G GRILL,
PIONEER TOUCHSCREEN WITH NAVIGATION, 2 10'S AND AMPS............ 3500.00 FIRM
CALL TONY @ 954-818-1964 *


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

FOR SALE : 1986 SBC 305. Machined and never mounted on a car. New freeze plugs and gaskets. Also a rebuilt transmission. $600.00 OBO for both, need to sell ASAP. Please call (786) 202-0972 if you have any questions.











,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

FOR SALE: 1986 Pontiac Grand Prix G-body frame. Semi-reinforced front and back, never mounted on car, never hopped on. $300.00 OBO, need to sell ASAP. Please call with any question (786) 202-0972










,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

MY SECOND WIFE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Feb 14 2010, 03:59 PM~16611019
> *MY SECOND WIFE
> 
> 
> ...


dam dude i thought i was bad..lol looks good dough


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Wade NBA all-star MVP


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY

STARTING AT 9 PM

~TAKE A RIDE, DONT HIDE~


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfKUFEEIikg
check this out


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


I'll see u out there homie


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NOT THAT I WANT TO GET RID OF THIS PROJECT, BUT I AM AT A POINT WHERE I AM GETTING OUT OF THE NAVY, AND I NEED TO LIMIT THE AMOUNT OF PROJECTS THAT I HAVE. I HAVE BEGUN THE START OF THIS PROJECT, AND IT NEEDS THE FLOORS WELDED, AND PUT BACK TOGETHER. THE BODY IN ITSELF IS IN GOOD CONDITION. THIS COULD BE A QUICK TURN AROUND FOR SOMEONE THAT HAS SOME ROOM. I HAVE AN EASY 1K IN POWDERCOATING. AND IT HAS BEEN SET UP FOR HYDRAULICS AND COMES WITH A 4 LINK SETUP ALREADY. *IF YOU WANT, OR HAVE A TRADE, LIKE A RUNNING CAR, LET ME KNOW, I AM LOOKING FOR MORE OF A TRADE FOR THIS THEN MONEY
*

1950 DODGE MEADOWBROOK


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 15 2010, 09:53 AM~16617354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U NEED A BETTER PAINT GUN HOMIE THAT WAY UR FLAKE LAY DOWN BETTER


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 15 2010, 12:01 PM~16618366
> *U NEED A BETTER PAINT GUN HOMIE THAT WAY UR FLAKE LAY DOWN BETTER
> *


TO MANY ZEBRA LINES


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 15 2010, 12:06 PM~16617877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you been lost homie


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 15 2010, 11:06 AM~16617877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awsome vid bro!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 15 2010, 05:44 AM~16616260
> *I'll see u out there homie
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yea man trying to finish a few cars at the same time



> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 15 2010, 02:52 PM~16618845
> *you been lost homie
> *


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks, we were doing about 80 the whole way



> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 15 2010, 03:05 PM~16618930
> *awsome vid bro!!
> *


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

CUSTOM RIMS AND PEDALS HIT ME UP
http://matrixwheels.net/home


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Feb 15 2010, 02:32 PM~16619469
> *thanks, we were doing about 80 the whole way
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


*INKSTINCT003 *:wave: :wave:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

THROW BACK OF MY PAST CARS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

I never posted pics of the finalized frame, with all the hardlines I did. Next step is the 4 pump 10 batt setup. I'll be putting some pics of the next frame we doing a full chrome air ride technolgies hot rod frame, big block 348.  pretty soon


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If Anyone needs any pinstriping done please pm me and let me know this saturday Miguel from Orlando will be at my shop pinstriping. he has great prices.. 
some of what hes done for me


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93BROUGHAM YOU EVER ANSWER YOUR PM'S :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham, RoLLiN ShReK :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 15 2010, 06:18 PM~16621240
> *93brougham, RoLLiN ShReK :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


shorty wuz up *****


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Feb 15 2010, 09:08 PM~16621115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut up g


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 15 2010, 04:42 PM~16620405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  HI/LO BEAM HIDS 87 MONTE CARLO $120  
LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

post somethin you got that isnt clean O make it easy on us


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2010, 03:52 PM~16629616
> *let's ride fool fuck a car show........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Im down dowg....I havent been going nowere lately cuz I ant lickd up....If everthing gose good my shit will be painted before the end of this month


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 16 2010, 05:56 PM~16630501
> *:biggrin: Im down dowg....I havent been going nowere lately cuz I ant lickd up....If everthing gose good  my shit will be painted before the end of this month
> *


whats good homie ???? hows everything...fuk what any ***** got to say bruh do ya thang :420: :420: 

anybody going to da show on us1 at da end of feb???


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 16 2010, 04:16 PM~16630657
> *
> *


ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 16 2010, 06:01 PM~16630555
> *whats good homie ???? hows everything...fuk what any ***** got to say bruh do ya thang :420:  :420:
> 
> anybody going to da show on us1 at da end of feb???
> *


Im good dowg....I been on that tipp....


what show is it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn this bitch is deAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!fuck it this ant a real shop but w.e. I build a new shop today.....yes I had alot of free time on my hands today so why not


The old shop










the new shop


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 16 2010, 09:05 PM~16632352
> *Damn this bitch is deAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!fuck it this ant a real shop but w.e. I build a new shop today.....yes I had alot of free time on my hands today so why not
> The old shop
> 
> ...


my dawg watson looking kinda of bored..lol..keep it up fool...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2010, 02:49 PM~16629085
> *thanx dawg , same here.....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 16 2010, 03:02 PM~16629212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 16 2010, 10:28 PM~16633387
> *my dawg watson looking kinda of bored..lol..keep it up fool...
> *


 :biggrin: damn homie were you been


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

ANYBODY OUT THERE BUILDS OR KNOW SOMEONE THAT BUILDS MOTORS...I NEED TO PUT MY 450R MOTOR BACK TOGETHER....PM ME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

BOWTIE SOUTH ON SET OF DJ KHALED FT YOUNG JEEZY , RICK ROSS, & SCHIFE
"PUT YOUR HANDS UP"



http://vimeo.com/9506097

DG


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

CELEBRITY AUTO ON SET OF DJ KHALEDS "ALL I DO IS WIN" FT LUDACRIS, SNOOP DOGG, RICK ROSS, & T PAIN

http://vimeo.com/9496727

DG


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Feb 16 2010, 02:22 PM~16630206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 16 2010, 10:43 PM~16635497
> *BOWTIE SOUTH ON SET OF DJ KHALED FT YOUNG JEEZY , RICK ROSS, & SCHIFE
> "PUT YOUR HANDS UP"
> http://vimeo.com/9506097
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 15 2010, 07:50 PM~16620941
> *If Anyone needs any pinstriping done please pm me and let me know this saturday Miguel from Orlando will be at my shop pinstriping. he has great prices..
> some of what hes done for me
> 
> ...


pm me if anyone needs anywork done by Miguel good prices and great work let me know!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Feb 16 2010, 09:42 PM~16634611
> *ANYBODY OUT THERE BUILDS OR KNOW SOMEONE THAT BUILDS MOTORS...I NEED TO PUT MY 450R MOTOR BACK TOGETHER....PM ME
> *


hit me up 786-380-6468


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2010, 11:49 AM~16629085
> *thanx dawg , same here.....
> 
> 
> ...


MUST BE NICE TO HAVE MONEY LIKE THAT :0 :wow:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*viejitos miami, tru6lu305, HOLY MARQUIS
*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

another tc i did with some gold :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Dont forget If any-one need's Insurance of any type such as car, boat, house apartment Rigs, business. lmk or call me up.
We also do mortgages at the office and we are soon to become real-estate brokers as well 786-553-3967.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i must say this is one of the funniest shit ive seen on you tube


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

SELLIN MY 83 COUPE PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

anyone selling any 13x7's? my boy is looking to buy some all chrome or center golds for his ford ranger


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2010, 02:49 PM~16629085
> *thanx dawg , same here.....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 15 2010, 07:54 PM~16620990
> *If Anyone needs any pinstriping done please pm me and let me know this saturday Miguel from Orlando will be at my shop pinstriping. he has great prices..
> some of what hes done for me
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 18 2010, 07:15 AM~16649892
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:wave: 

i told you i was going to keep it.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 16 2010, 11:43 PM~16635497
> *BOWTIE SOUTH ON SET OF DJ KHALED FT YOUNG JEEZY , RICK ROSS, & SCHIFE
> "PUT YOUR HANDS UP"
> http://vimeo.com/9506097
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 06:36 PM~16644007
> *another tc i  did with some gold :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Billetproof is back in Florida for the 3nd year! Last year we packed Big Daddy's back yard with over 650 hot rods, we casued a 40 minute backup on the freeway and completely overwhelmed the facility. So this year we have found a new home for the growing show. The Alachua County Fairgrounds in Gainesville, FL. There is plenty of room for hot rods and customs, vendors and a huge swap meet.

Billetproof Florida 2010
Alachua County Fairgrounds
2900 NE 39th Ave
Gainesville, Florida 32609

* Show car at the gate $30)
* Spectator entrance opens at 9am - $10/person 
(12 and under, Police, Fire and Active Military are Free. College students $5 with ID)
* Pinstripe panel jam
* Live bands playing throughout the day!:
* Atomic Boogie - http://www.myspace.com/atomicboogie/
The HoDaddy's - http://hodaddys.com/
The Hollowbody Hellrasiers - http://www.hollowbodyhellraisers.com/
* Our famous trophies awarded in many categories!
* Swap Meet
* Great Vendors
* The Largest Model Car Show in the STATE!!! Call Patrick Parnell for details 813-597-3642

Billetproof Florida Pre-Party ! Feb 26, 2010
Market Street Pub
120 Southwest 1 Avenue
Gainesville, FL 32601-6243
(352) 377-2927

$5 cover, bands start at 9pm until they kick us out

There will be some reserved spots on the street in front of the pub for hot rod parking

Live Bands
Drink and Food Specials
Tattoos upstairs!!! (get that Billetproof tattoo you've always wanted )
Will there be Churro's? You'll have to show up to find out

Get revved up for the show, have a ball, stay up too late, eat too much, talk loudly, gesture wildly have a few drinks... thats why its called a PARTY !!!! 

RULES

* 1964 and prior TRADITIONAL style rods and customs ONLY
* No visible billet anything! Especially wheels!
* No digital gauges
* No IFS on fenderless cars
* No trailer queens
* No mag wheels made after the 60's
* No high tech styled, pastel heart beat graphic, tweed interior, fenderless IFS sporting hot rods
* Traditional looking choppers and bobbers ONLY! (No modern West Coast Choppers, OCC style bikes)

F.A.Q.s

What is "traditional" style?
If you dont know what a 50's and 60's styled hot rod or custom is, refer to the rules at the top of the page for the roughest of guidelines. Other than that, look through pictures of past shows on this website to get a taste of the style. You can also refer to hot rodding magazines from the 50's and 60's. They are full of 50's and 60's styled hot rods and customs.

Is Billetproof a "Rat Rod" show?
No.

Is Billetproof a Rock-a-Billy revival?
No.

I have an Aluminum intake on my car, can still come to the show?
Yes. Cast Aluminum parts are fine. Obvious machined billet Aluminum parts are not.

My car is...
painted
has chrome
...can I bring it to the show?
Yes. The past was not black and white, nor was it dull.

I have a fiberglass body car, can I bring it to the show?
Yes.

I have a post 1964 car/truck that has the same body style as the 1964 and prior model, can I bring it to the show?
Yes. An example of this would be a 1966 Chevy truck. They had the same body style from 1964-1966, and all of those model years are welcome at the show as long as they are traditionally styled.

Why do you hate Billet parts?
We dont. We respect the high tech side of the hot rodding world. This just isnt the show for those style of cars. Billetproof is for 50's and 60's styled hot rods and customs.

I'm going to try and sneak my high tech rod/off topic car/car that doesnt fit the rules into the show!
Are ya? You rebel you. While we appreciate the enthusiasm for bringing your ride to Billetproof, please dont. You will be turned away at the gate. This just isnt the show for it. You wouldnt take your cat to a dog show, or your jacked up 4x4 to a low-rider show... so dont bring your high tech billet clad hot rod or custom to Billetproof. Come on out as a spectator and enjoy the largest gatherings of traditionally styled hot rods and customs.

I went to a Billetproof show and saw a car that I dont think should have been in the show.
Relax. Its just a car show. Occasionally one or two cars that dont belong in the show get past the Gate Goons. It does not mean that you can also bring in your off-topic car. Nor should you be upset that "they" got in and your off-topic car got turned away. There are always openings to work as a Gate Goon at each show. You are welcome to volunteer your time to make sure this tragedy doesnt happen again.

I went to Billetproof and thought my car should have won a trophy and now I'm upset.
Boo-hoo. Billetproof never has been a haven for trophy whores. The trophies are made and given out by car clubs. They are nothing more than the expression of what those clubs liked best. There are no "judging sheets" or points systems. If you would like to make a trophy and present it at the next Billetproof show, contact us!

What should I expect at a Billetproof show?
A good time. Billetproof shows are relaxed afairs for like minded gear heads to gather and enjoy the day. Talk to fellow car owners, you'll love the stories and likely meet some new friends. The many different venues where Billetproof shows are held offer up different flavors to each show. There will likely be live bands, some venues allow burn-out contests (others dont), lots of great venors and of course tons fo traditionally styled hot rods and customs. We post a schedule of events at each show and then do our best to stick to it. If somethings happen a little early or late, dont stress, its just a car show. We do our best to make sure everything is in place for you to have a good time. If there is something that we can fix, let us know. We're always trying to make the shows better.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

got this, bought it last year never used it so its new. dont know much about it , i got it for $200 trying to get $75 I dont need it pm me if interested.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT  MY SHOP TONIGHT
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i know this is kind of short notice but i was asked to post this... its in vero beach my buddy it throwing this and had a very good turn out last you with a great mix of mini trucks and lowriders!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16614613
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9 PM
> ...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

83 COUPE FOR SALE PM ME FOR INFO!!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

anybody knows where 2 get good GOLD plating done in miami?


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Feb 18 2010, 10:22 PM~16655856
> *anybody knows where 2 get good GOLD plating done in miami?
> *


JASON I THINK HIS NAME ON HERE IS PINK REGAL


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Feb 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16655856
> *anybody knows where 2 get good GOLD plating done in miami?
> *


(PINK86REGAL )pm him, he is realy good i did few parts with him


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Who's got cars for sale around here? Interested in projects or rides that are already juiced. 4k and below.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by massacre+Feb 18 2010, 09:58 PM~16657128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot dawgs


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

ANyone have Large's cell number? PM me please.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 15 2010, 07:54 PM~16620990
> *If Anyone needs any pinstriping done please pm me and let me know this saturday Miguel from Orlando will be at my shop pinstriping. he has great prices..
> some of what hes done for me
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 19 2010, 09:32 AM~16659745
> *ANyone have Large's cell number? PM me please.
> *


305-879-7467 thats his direct number at Dunkin Doughnuts. If not have McDonalds page him. He always answer back! :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Feb 18 2010, 07:28 PM~16655269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



new lay it low photographer........


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

hno: oh oh here goes another one! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Feb 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16655856
> *anybody knows where 2 get good GOLD plating done in miami?
> *


hit up bubba d from low lyfe or jason from majestics


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need s 175-70-14 white wall we have them in stock
58.00 each not install out the door price call if needed
786-380-6468 cell or the shop 305-688-8981
miami chop shop 
2089 nw opalocka blvd


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

any one going out to towers tonite ?
im gona try n make it out in the 72 plymouth low


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have group31 batterys instock call for priceing


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 19 2010, 03:44 PM~16662980
> *we have group31 batterys instock call for priceing
> *



how much for a pair of powerballs ?
your homie at the shop told me but I forgot.

im not realley super happy with the helm joint i put on the rear
as it dont quite seem even w my other side fully dumped out.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 19 2010, 03:27 PM~16662867
> *any one going out to towers tonite ?
> im gona try n make it out in the 72  plymouth low
> *


25th STREET will be there...... :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Feb 19 2010, 03:26 AM~16659202
> *Who's got cars for sale around here? Interested in projects or rides that are already juiced. 4k and below.
> *


1967 impala 4dr need little work asking 2600. let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 19 2010, 02:55 PM~16663057
> *how much for a pair of powerballs ?
> your homie at the shop told me but I forgot.
> 
> ...


heavyduty one 90.pr the orther one i carry reg 75pr do not have does right now
and oneday you have time call me so we can meet to fix your problem
if we can thanks homie


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone seen any 93-96 fleetwoods at any junk yards let me know need some parts.


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

looking for hood hinges for a 1975 caprice pm me


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sventrechevyboi_@Feb 19 2010, 07:53 PM~16665858
> *looking for hood hinges for a 1975 caprice pm me
> *


  call cohiba motors talk eminio 305-638-5155 tell him hector gave you the info


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 15 2010, 07:54 PM~16620990
> *If Anyone needs any pinstriping done please pm me and let me know this saturday Miguel from Orlando will be at my shop pinstriping. he has great prices..
> some of what hes done for me
> 
> ...


he is here today at my shop if anyone wants anything done from just a hood or side piece to a whole car call me.. 786 444 4997


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

What it is lay it low if u need a car wash and don't want to wash ur lolo or ur dayle or ur ladys ride than pass by KING AUTO SHOP and get ur ride washed car washed inside and out only 10 dollers and suv and trucks 15 doller so if ur in da hood pass by say wuz up and show some luv and why u are here and u need some stuff for ur ride we can hook u up on prices on what ever u need and try to give u the best prices around so dont be shy and pass by dale hope to see u here



If u need da address look down below the address to da shop is there Dale be safe & be bless


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 20 2010, 07:03 AM~16669111
> *he is here today at my shop if anyone wants anything done from just a hood or side piece to a whole car call me.. 786 444 4997
> *


 :biggrin: hope u get sum rides to go out there homie be safe be bless homie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any body finaaaaa hit th beach today. ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MONSTER JAM TONIGHT WHO'S GOING..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2010, 01:10 PM~16670197
> *MONSTER JAM TONIGHT WHO'S GOING..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BOWTIE SOUTH we be in the building.....we trying jump over some shit wit AMERICAN BAD-ASS b4 it get taking apart again... 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 19 2010, 01:55 PM~16663057
> *how much for a pair of powerballs ?
> your homie at the shop told me but I forgot.
> 
> ...


powerballs for sale $50 brand new


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 19 2010, 04:51 PM~16664589
> *anyone seen any 93-96 fleetwoods at any junk yards let me know need some parts.
> *


chrome trim brand new in box all 10 pcs $150


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Anybody going to the show at Vero Beach Tomorrow?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

83 COUPE STILL 4 SALE...PM ME 4 INFO


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Feb 10 2010, 10:09 AM~16571505
> * For Sale 83 Coupe and 87 Regal. call or text Mario 9547088500. 1600obo Caddy, already converted A/C no accidents needs fillers leather power everything. 1700obo for regal COLD A/C no leaks no accidents needs fillers front and back power windows bucket seats
> 
> 
> ...





*REGAL SOLD*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2010, 12:10 PM~16670197
> *MONSTER JAM TONIGHT WHO'S GOING..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WE'LL BE OUT THERE......................KIONI MIGHT ENTER HIS BEAST ! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Feb 20 2010, 11:32 AM~16670310
> *BOWTIE SOUTH we be in the building.....we trying jump over some shit wit AMERICAN BAD-ASS b4 it get taking apart again...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me sit in the back of that thang.... :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Feb 20 2010, 12:34 PM~16670724
> *powerballs for sale $50 brand new
> *


Where at ?????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 06:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 05:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. :0 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 07:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good..


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 07:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 05:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 05:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, Hellraizer


*THE CHAMP IS COMING  * :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats going down tommor..........


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sventrechevyboi_@Feb 19 2010, 07:53 PM~16665858
> *looking for hood hinges for a 1975 caprice pm me
> *


we got some in stock @ the shop 305-879-7467


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 05:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 05:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN+Feb 20 2010, 08:53 PM~16672701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie, thanx again for paintin my rims... :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 07:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 21 2010, 03:47 AM~16675803
> *thanx homie
> 
> was sappening homie?
> ...


Shit weres my thank you for postin that pic....lol man your shit tight work homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2010, 06:37 PM~16672593
> *:biggrin: My dowg hans Shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Feb 20 2010, 03:36 PM~16670734
> *chrome trim brand new in box all 10 pcs $150
> *


what trim....pic.s


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS GOOD FOR TODAY...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Feb 21 2010, 09:32 AM~16677306
> *WHATS GOOD FOR TODAY...
> *


don't kno but im bored


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam seems like everyone is at church today..lol this shit dead


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Feb 21 2010, 10:32 AM~16677306
> *WHATS GOOD FOR TODAY...
> *



FESTIVAL VALLENATO at Bayfront Park.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

A/C Service and repair!!!!!!!!! Coil CLeaning Special $200.00


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

In NEED of Fleetwood 93-96 front end if anyone knows.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16680682
> *SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  tight work dre..gonna look real good when u finish homie :biggrin: good luck with it


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 21 2010, 05:59 PM~16680712
> * tight work dre..gonna look real good when u finish homie :biggrin: good luck with it
> *


THANK BRO.. STILL HAS ALOT TO GO.. COUPLE OF MONTHS AND ITLL BE IN THE STREET :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 21 2010, 07:55 PM~16680682
> *SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice paintjob... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 21 2010, 06:07 PM~16680797
> *nice paintjob... :biggrin:
> *


IS OKKK :cheesy: .. THANKS TO YOU IT LOOKS LIKE THAT


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 21 2010, 05:55 PM~16680682
> *SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin real good ! I hope you dont sell this one as well Dre !


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 21 2010, 06:11 PM~16680842
> *Lookin real good ! I hope you dont sell this one as well Dre !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NAH IM KEEPING THIS ONE


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

a quick heads up for buddy wit da 4 door cutty  


http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1611532611.html


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any-1 know of a enclosed trailer for sale ? looking for 7x12 or 7x16..... hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 21 2010, 07:55 PM~16680682
> *SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


car looks bad ass but what's up with your brother didn't he get the memo that it was hot out side hahaha :biggrin: 

i have to pass by to see the car in person. that emblem looks good makes all the difference :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16680682
> *SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin: fuckin nice


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*HERES A COUPLE OF PICTURES FROM ONE OF THE LOCATIOINS WE WENT TO GO TAKE PICTURES AT TODAY ENJOY!*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 21 2010, 07:55 PM~16680682
> *SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

got this, bought it last year never used it so its new. dont know much about it , i got it for $200 trying to get $75 I dont need it pm me if interested.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anybody wanna str8 trade a Nikon D60 or D90 with a Kenwood double din DNX51200? has built in gps with the antenna, has ipod connector and built in dvd


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 21 2010, 05:55 PM~16680682
> *SO HERES THE NEW PROJECT.. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER WITH MY BROTHER YESTERDAY, AND I FINISHED IT TODAY.ALMOST... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good dre :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have an airbag setup for sale?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE SUPER HEAVY DUTY ADEX $300


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84+Feb 22 2010, 04:40 AM~16686384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone need 2" drop spindles for a 59-64 impala................disk brake ready, I also have the rotors. I also have stock upper and lowers for 59-64 impala.

I also have 1964 grille and 1959 grille.
[/quote]


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Bowtie South*

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

monte24 wats good ***** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 22 2010, 10:31 AM~16688015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.. ISEE THE STRIPPING..WANNA TRADE??? :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 22 2010, 10:29 AM~16687990
> *monte24 wats good *****  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damnnnn. My *****. Uve been lost acere.


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Born 2 Die

WOWWWWWOWOWWOWOWOOWOWOWOW THE WORLD IS GONNA END TODAY!!!! APARECIO UN GHOST!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 22 2010, 12:58 PM~16688232
> *NICE.. ISEE THE STRIPPING..WANNA TRADE??? :biggrin:
> *



well its for sale... :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 22 2010, 11:13 AM~16688328
> *Damnnn
> *


my friend!!!! para que no te pongas seloco!!!!!!! love ya MONTE24 lmaooooo


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 22 2010, 11:31 AM~16688015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 22 2010, 12:31 PM~16688015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD JAVI


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

A nice shot from this weekends DWN TYME show in Vero Beach


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 22 2010, 03:34 PM~16690327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


truck is nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 22 2010, 05:48 PM~16690437
> *truck is nice homie  :thumbsup:
> *


appreciate it bear!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 22 2010, 05:27 PM~16690288
> *LOOKS GOOD JAVI
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 22 2010, 12:31 PM~16688015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 For sale or trade... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 22 2010, 03:34 PM~16690327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 22 2010, 12:31 PM~16688015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305,* hwdsfinest*, chevyboy01,* ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~
*
:biggrin: What ThEy DO


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 22 2010, 05:59 PM~16691693
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr lowrider305, hwdsfinest, chevyboy01, ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~
> 
> ...


Wuz up!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 22 2010, 04:25 PM~16690809
> *For sale or trade...  :biggrin:
> *


Lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 22 2010, 03:34 PM~16690327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This truck came out REALLY nice!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 22 2010, 06:34 PM~16690327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looking Good!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK PEOPLE IM LOOKING FOR A SOMEONE HERE THAT DOES PLUMING I NEED TO HAVE A HOT WATER HEATER PUT IN AND NEED DONE FOR CHEEP SOME ONE THAT WANT TO MAKE SOME SIDE MONEY ON THERE TIME AND NOT 600.00 THESE PLUMING COMPANY KEEP TELLING ME

HOLLA BACK TO ME IN PM WIT YOUR NUMBER


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 23 2010, 12:20 AM~16695542
> *OK PEOPLE IM LOOKING FOR A SOMEONE HERE THAT DOES PLUMING I NEED TO HAVE A HOT WATER HEATER PUT IN AND NEED DONE FOR CHEEP SOME ONE THAT WANT TO MAKE SOME SIDE MONEY ON THERE TIME AND NOT 600.00 THESE PLUMING COMPANY KEEP TELLING ME
> 
> HOLLA BACK TO ME IN PM WIT YOUR NUMBER
> *


ditto i need someone to fix mine lemme know if anyone pms


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

dam whats going with miami fest this shit dead?


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

passing by 2 say hellooooooo 2 all of my lowrider buddies! :biggrin:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

anyone need a 65/66 frame


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 23 2010, 10:39 AM~16699533
> * passing by 2 say hellooooooo 2 all of my lowrider buddies!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

LAC FOR SALE HIT ME UP FOR INFO


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 23 2010, 11:39 AM~16699533
> * passing by 2 say hellooooooo 2 all of my lowrider buddies!  :biggrin:
> *


hi loca


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yooo!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 23 2010, 01:39 PM~16699533
> * passing by 2 say hellooooooo 2 all of my lowrider buddies!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 23 2010, 04:17 PM~16702644
> *:nicoderm:
> *


sup dawgy wen we ridin again?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Feb 23 2010, 07:28 PM~16702743
> *sup dawgy wen we ridin again?
> *


whenever homie my shit dont stop :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 23 2010, 04:31 PM~16702785
> *whenever homie my shit dont stop :biggrin:
> *


true!! dale i'll hit you up!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 23 2010, 01:39 PM~16699533
> * passing by 2 say hellooooooo 2 all of my lowrider buddies!  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@Feb 23 2010, 01:39 PM~16699533
> * passing by 2 say hellooooooo 2 all of my lowrider buddies!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Yo look i got some 13s there not all that clean but ill trade for some 14s that are in w.e condition


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Feb 22 2010, 11:09 PM~16694298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 23 2010, 10:46 PM~16705815
> *Yo look i got some 13s there not all that clean but ill trade for some 14s that are in w.e condition
> *


whats wrong papa?? dont like the ride of them 13z???


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 23 2010, 10:00 PM~16706036
> *whats wrong papa?? dont like the ride of them 13z???
> *


Naw it aint that i hate 14s its a daily so i dnt wanna put it on 13s


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 23 2010, 11:33 PM~16706501
> *Naw it aint that i hate 14s its a daily so i dnt wanna put it on 13s
> *


fuck it mines a daily and its been on 13z.... not bad


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

UCE Miami doing big things with the WestCoast!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 08:37 AM~16710042
> *UCE Miami doing big things with the WestCoast!
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good dog!!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 08:37 AM~16710042
> *UCE Miami doing big things with the WestCoast!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 08:37 AM~16710042
> *UCE Miami doing big things with the WestCoast!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Feb 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16695542
> *OK PEOPLE IM LOOKING FOR A SOMEONE HERE THAT DOES PLUMING I NEED TO HAVE A HOT WATER HEATER PUT IN AND NEED DONE FOR CHEEP SOME ONE THAT WANT TO MAKE SOME SIDE MONEY ON THERE TIME AND NOT 600.00 THESE PLUMING COMPANY KEEP TELLING ME
> 
> HOLLA BACK TO ME IN PM WIT YOUR NUMBER
> *


Ill install u a tankless for 575!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 AM~16710042
> *UCE Miami doing big things with the WestCoast!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

*4 SALE* 

1985 Buick T-Type, looking for TRADES or Partial Cash/Trade only. I've have this car for a while now and want to see what is out there. Not in a hurry to sell. Please No projects or rust buckets. PM me


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 24 2010, 02:53 PM~16713131
> *4 SALE
> 
> 1985 Buick T-Type, looking for TRADES or Partial Cash/Trade only. I've have this car for a while now and want to see what is out there. Not in a hurry to sell. Please No projects or rust buckets. PM me
> ...


bitch u smoked 2 much 2day??? 

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 24 2010, 05:02 PM~16713210
> *bitch u smoked 2 much 2day???
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 24 2010, 02:53 PM~16713131
> *4 SALE
> 
> 1985 Buick T-Type, looking for TRADES or Partial Cash/Trade only. I've have this car for a while now and want to see what is out there. Not in a hurry to sell. Please No projects or rust buckets. PM me
> ...


OMG MAGIK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ALREADY TOLD U UR CRAZY I CANT BELIEVE U!!!!! I FORGAVE U WITH THE LEXUS BUT ONCE AGAIN UR GONNA GET RID OF UR CAR!!! ESTAS DE MADRE MIJO..... GOOD LUCK..... EITHER WAY IM STILL MAD AT U....... I CANT BELIEVE U!!!....... :tears:  :nono: :nono: :loco:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Feb 24 2010, 05:41 PM~16713507
> *OMG MAGIK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ALREADY TOLD U UR CRAZY I CANT BELIEVE U!!!!! I FORGAVE U WITH THE LEXUS BUT ONCE AGAIN UR GONNA GET RID OF UR CAR!!! ESTAS DE MADRE MIJO..... GOOD LUCK..... EITHER WAY IM STILL MAD AT U....... I CANT BELIEVE U!!!.......  :tears:    :nono:  :nono:  :loco:
> *



Love u 2 :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 24 2010, 03:48 PM~16713575
> *Love u 2  :biggrin:
> *


DESCARADO!!!!! LOVE YA.... HOW FUNNY WHEN I HUNG UP WITH U I WENT TO SOME PLACE THERE N THERE WAS AN ALTIMA THAT LOOKED JUST LIKE URS N THE GUY IN IT TOO... I WAS ABOUT TO CALL U BUT THEN THE GUY CAME OUT N OBVIOUSLY IT WASNT U!!!!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1SIKLAC, HIT EM UP, RoLLiN ShReK, Tru2DaGame


SUP *****


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice regal :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 24 2010, 07:11 PM~16714777
> *Nice regal :biggrin:
> *


Yea ronny your shits raw lol


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 24 2010, 06:17 PM~16714834
> *Yea ronny your shits raw lol
> *


 :nono: No need to stir the shit, magiks car is looking good, good luck on the sale. Whoever gets it is going to be on a whole other level


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 24 2010, 07:28 PM~16714950
> *:nono: No need to stir the shit, magiks car is looking good, good luck on the sale. Whoever gets it is going to be on a whole other level
> *


Naw im not majiks shit looks hard


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16714834
> *Yea ronny your shits raw lol
> *



So is your four door


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 24 2010, 08:28 PM~16714950
> *:nono: No need to stir the shit, magiks car is looking good, good luck on the sale. Whoever gets it is going to be on a whole other level
> *



 Sup Ronny, I havent seen u in a while, u still at PartsMax


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 24 2010, 08:40 PM~16715090
> *Naw im not majiks shit looks hard
> *


Thanks I only put 14k in it since I got it 2.5 yrs ago.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 24 2010, 03:02 PM~16713210
> *bitch u smoked 2 much 2day???
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


what you want for it ?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 10:37 AM~16710042
> *UCE Miami doing big things with the WestCoast!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 24 2010, 08:44 PM~16715809
> *So is your four door
> *


my 4 door is WACK 2 doors to many


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

cant wait to get it back :biggrin: almost done


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 24 2010, 07:46 PM~16715828
> * Sup Ronny, I havent seen u in a while, u still at PartsMax
> *


Pays the bills and enough for weekends :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 08:37 AM~16710042
> *UCE Miami doing big things with the WestCoast!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 AM~16710042
> *UCE Miami doing big things with the WestCoast!
> 
> 
> ...


propz!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 24 2010, 02:53 PM~16713131
> *4 SALE
> 
> 1985 Buick T-Type, looking for TRADES or Partial Cash/Trade only. I've have this car for a while now and want to see what is out there. Not in a hurry to sell. Please No projects or rust buckets. PM me
> ...


YOU CRAZY... :nono: :loco:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 24 2010, 02:53 PM~16713131
> *4 SALE
> 
> 1985 Buick T-Type, looking for TRADES or Partial Cash/Trade only. I've have this car for a while now and want to see what is out there. Not in a hurry to sell. Please No projects or rust buckets. PM me
> ...


super clean car , good luck on the sale .


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 24 2010, 07:49 PM~16715857
> *Thanks I only put 14k in it since I got it 2.5 yrs ago.
> *


lmfaoooooo!!!! :roflmao: ayyy magik........... gotta love u.....


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chanty917, monte24, RoLLiN ShReK
Goooodddddd MorNing!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 24 2010, 03:02 PM~16713210
> *bitch u smoked 2 much 2day???
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :loco:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## jr45 (Nov 30, 2009)

im looking for a house grille for a 2000-2005 deville....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr45_@Feb 25 2010, 02:39 PM~16723925
> *im looking for a house grille for a 2000-2005 deville....
> *


x2


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 25 2010, 02:39 PM~16723924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 25 2010, 08:51 PM~16725726
> *BAD ASS!!!
> *


x 305


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

wut up everyone...anyone know where there hireing at night..im trying to get a night job...let me know if anything thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Feb 25 2010, 07:13 PM~16726480
> *wut up everyone...anyone know where there hireing at night..im trying to get a night job...let me know if anything thanks!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Go down to 8st and stand there for a few min and I bet u well get some money just sale ur self cheep and I bet u well make lots of money homie lol.hit me up to see what u people are going to do this weekend Dale


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

what up miami fest !

any one know what radio station is 101.1 ?
today had flipped it on drive back to the shop round 3pm and they were playin some underground rap that was actually pretty fresh.
reception was a little fuzzy at times but was the best radio mix ive got to hear in a while....

just wonderin if any one else gets to check that station out also - and where they from and what not - and if its only certan days or what ever. I tried google search for it but came up with just lists of radio stations. no website


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

Frame for Big Cheese


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 26 2010, 01:03 AM~16728840
> *what up miami fest !
> 
> any one know what radio station is 101.1 ?
> ...


its underground and mostly up around north dade i hear it all the time


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 26 2010, 01:15 AM~16729054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BITCH SWANGIN


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

wats up miami


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

FOR SALE... 4 PUMPS,CHROME FITTINGS, 3 ADEX'S, AND 10 BATTERIES...2000.00


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have Reed's number?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Feb 26 2010, 06:51 AM~16731736
> *wats up miami
> *


Wuts up sir


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I need Reed (the pinstriper) or Mo from Rollin number. Anyone have it please pm me . Thanks!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 25 2010, 11:15 PM~16729054
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 26 2010, 11:51 AM~16732352
> *Anyone have Reed's number?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 26 2010, 03:20 PM~16734056
> *:nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 26 2010, 12:20 PM~16734056
> *:nono:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD HARD ROCK SHOW MOVED TO MAY 16, IS GOING TO BE HUGE....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2010, 03:50 PM~16734248
> *HOLLYWOOD HARD ROCK SHOW MOVED TO MAY 16, IS GOING TO BE HUGE....
> *


Individuals will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 26 2010, 09:51 AM~16732352
> *Anyone have Reed's number?
> *


I pm you the #.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2010, 01:50 PM~16734248
> *HOLLYWOOD HARD ROCK SHOW MOVED TO MAY 16, IS GOING TO BE HUGE....
> *


hopefully better judges this year - lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 26 2010, 04:45 PM~16735558
> *hopefully better judges this year - lol
> *


probably not, they'll probably send another pack of lil kids to judge. :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

anyone here have an upper trailing for a big body?...took the car cover off the car today after months (lol) and the upper trailing arm snapped.. let me know.


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

83 COUPE DEVILLE STILL FOR SALE.....


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 25 2010, 07:25 PM~16726596
> *Go down to 8st and stand there for a few min and I bet u well get some money just sale ur self cheep and I bet u well make lots of money homie lol.hit me up to see what u people are going to do this weekend Dale
> *


Yeah for real fool...u wanna join me we could do a trio!!  LOL


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 26 2010, 03:45 PM~16735558
> *hopefully better judges this year - lol
> *


new judges from what i was told but i guess we'll see......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

GOOD MORNING M.I.A


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O


good shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!were was this


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 25 2010, 11:15 PM~16729054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DOING IT BIG :0


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2010, 02:30 AM~16740100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GOOD DEALS ON THREE 3PC WHEELS MISS OUT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Feb 26 2010, 08:00 PM~16736193
> *anyone here have an upper trailing for a big body?...took the car cover off the car today after months (lol) and the upper trailing arm snapped.. let me know.
> *



damn that a heavy ass car cover :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 27 2010, 08:16 AM~16740832
> *damn that a heavy ass car cover  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2010, 03:35 AM~16740109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we dont fabricate lies we fabricate cars

www.bowtiesouth.com


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Feb 27 2010, 01:32 PM~16741461
> *:uh:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 25 2010, 11:15 PM~16729054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that frame is sick !!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 05:27 PM~16743346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 27 2010, 06:09 PM~16743255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big "I" doing the damn thing :biggrin: propz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 27 2010, 06:36 PM~16743390
> *:cheesy:
> *


Thats going to be you :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 06:53 PM~16743906
> *Thats going to be you  :biggrin:
> *


soon enough hopefully


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 07:47 PM~16743872
> *big "I" doing the damn thing  :biggrin: propz homie
> *


:yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 Members: MAAANDO, *Lac-of-Respect,* monte24


Wassup Kracka!!! :wave:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 26 2010, 01:15 AM~16729054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice Work, Bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 27 2010, 08:55 PM~16744347
> *:wow: Nice Work, Bad ass! :thumbsup:
> *


Yo can we set it up for Tuesday?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16744047
> *soon enough hopefully
> *


 :wow:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 27 2010, 09:03 PM~16744427
> *:wow:
> *


if buddy still needs part for his cutty
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1620598338.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z+Feb 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16744047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ant mad at you


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 27 2010, 08:57 PM~16744362
> *Yo can we set it up for Tuesday?
> *


Im waiting on you let me know, so I can have it ready.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 27 2010, 09:12 PM~16744491
> *if buddy still needs part for his cutty
> http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1620598338.html
> *


did you get my tex


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Feb 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16744555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes lets set it up for Tuesday around 7? Let me know.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 27 2010, 11:20 PM~16745421
> *
> Yes lets set it up for Tuesday around 7? Let me know.
> *


lol fool the car looks good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone need 2" drop spindles for a 59-64 impala................disk brake ready, I also have the rotors. I also have stock lowers for 59-64 impala.

I also have 1964 grille and 1959 grille.............and a one piece 1959 rear bumper


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 11:20 PM~16745413
> *did you get my tex
> *


yessir


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2010, 11:29 PM~16745482
> *lol fool the car looks good
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:x: :naughty: :x:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

13" tires 25 dollars a piece


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2010, 01:20 PM~16749737
> *13" tires 25 dollars a piece
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2010, 11:20 AM~16749737
> *13" tires 25 dollars a piece
> 
> 
> ...


I need 2.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2010, 11:20 AM~16749737
> *13" tires 25 dollars a piece
> 
> 
> ...


you got 14?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 28 2010, 11:50 AM~16749910
> *I need 2.
> *


954 394 3077 i'll be home all day tomorrow.....


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

1974 glasshouse coupe for sale asking 800 obo car is a project no motor or transmission call or txt me at 305 781 2514


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 25 2010, 11:15 PM~16729054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job Roamy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2010, 02:20 PM~16749737
> *13" tires 25 dollars a piece
> 
> 
> ...


yo dont for get to hold down 2 for me


----------



## deltapimp042002 (Aug 6, 2006)

carol mart tonight


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deltapimp042002_@Feb 28 2010, 08:31 PM~16751685
> *carol mart tonight
> *


WHAT TIME ? :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 28 2010, 07:35 PM~16751705
> *WHAT TIME ?  :biggrin:
> *



9ish, is when ppl show up...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

double post...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

IS THERE A HANGOUT AT CAROL MART... DAMN ONE TIME KEEP SHUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 28 2010, 07:37 PM~16751725
> *9ish, is when ppl show up...
> *


Im ready dowg!!!!!ill be at your house in a lil to chill n shit fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hans pickup the phone fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr lowrider305, Da Beast21
SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!what they do fool...hows the fam


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2010, 02:35 AM~16740109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


g.r had a good turn out


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

A LITTLE SOME THING I DID TODAY. NEW LIGHTS AND SOME PAINT. AIRBRUSH NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 28 2010, 06:21 PM~16752683
> *A LITTLE SOME THING I DID TODAY. NEW LIGHTS AND SOME PAINT. AIRBRUSH NEXT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Dog!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Feb 28 2010, 06:23 PM~16752705
> *Lookin Good Dog!!
> *


THANKS BRO. SOON ILL BE AT YOUR HANGOUT :cheesy:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 28 2010, 06:30 PM~16752780
> *THANKS BRO. SOON ILL BE AT YOUR HANGOUT :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 28 2010, 06:21 PM~16752683
> *A LITTLE SOME THING I DID TODAY. NEW LIGHTS AND SOME PAINT. AIRBRUSH NEXT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY, STARTING AT 9


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Feb 28 2010, 07:38 PM~16753521
> *Nice.
> *


WHY DONT YOU JUST FINISH THE 63 BRO.. IT DOESNT HAVE MUCH LEFT TO FINISH


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 28 2010, 08:21 PM~16752683
> *A LITTLE SOME THING I DID TODAY. NEW LIGHTS AND SOME PAINT. AIRBRUSH NEXT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 28 2010, 08:23 PM~16754092
> *nice...  :biggrin:
> *


ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 28 2010, 06:21 PM~16752683
> *A LITTLE SOME THING I DID TODAY. NEW LIGHTS AND SOME PAINT. AIRBRUSH NEXT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dre


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 28 2010, 08:22 PM~16754074
> *WHY DONT YOU JUST FINISH THE 63 BRO.. IT DOESNT HAVE MUCH LEFT TO FINISH
> *


i think i got the harley sold...so maybe i can,lets see.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 28 2010, 06:21 PM~16752683
> *A LITTLE SOME THING I DID TODAY. NEW LIGHTS AND SOME PAINT. AIRBRUSH NEXT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

Got a little work done.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 28 2010, 09:04 PM~16752521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn who's dowg!!!!Thats a pitbull or a bully...nice dowg


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

let me know if any one wants to trade my 14x7 for 13x7 pm me rims are in good condition. they are all chrome.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

(Bully) getting ready for the body shop


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16756327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Mar 1 2010, 01:52 AM~16756327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lowridergame305

last night you was acting a fool but thats whats up


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16756327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 04:58 AM~16758341
> *Lowridergame305
> 
> last night you was acting a fool but thats whats up
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Low_Ski_13, 
:wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 28 2010, 10:52 PM~16756327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2010, 10:03 PM~16755614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Mar 1 2010, 01:52 AM~16756327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ROAMY....THAT MAKES ME NOT WANNA SELL MY SHIT....BAD ASSSS FCKKK :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 12:47 AM~16755387
> *damn who's dowg!!!!Thats a pitbull or a bully...nice dowg
> *


thats a bully...far from a pit


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

lookin for a s-10 extended cab or blazer 93 and up let me know pm me bout $3000 to spend give me call or text me 754 244 3108 alex


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

anyone in mia know where there might be a two door caprice in a junkyard i need a passenger side quarter glass!!!!!!!!!!!! lmk!!!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 1 2010, 06:44 PM~16762728
> *thats a bully...far from a pit
> *


  Thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc :biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2010, 10:15 AM~16759917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16763775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NEW MARLIN STADIUM ?????


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 1 2010, 05:48 PM~16763775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


home sweet home :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16764261
> *Doc  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



is there a model car competition going on im down i got a chevy wit alot of chrome lol and its just waiting to get done holla lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

QUESO GRANDE WASSSA LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 2 2010, 12:00 AM~16766332
> *is there a model car competition going on im down i got a chevy wit alot of chrome lol and its just waiting to get done holla lol
> *


ya homie...the build off last date is the 10th(thats the super show)I just bought this kit today.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 09:33 PM~16766811
> *ya homie...the build off last date is the 10th(thats the super show)I just bought this kit today.... :biggrin:
> *


whos in the competition fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 2 2010, 12:35 AM~16766822
> *whos in the competition fool
> *


Shit im not sure whos all in it to be real with you str8 up...Its more than 8 ppl from what I was told?????? 

8 builders+$10 a car=$80 for the winner


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

There might be more ppl tho.....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16766999
> *Shit im not sure whos all in it to be real with you str8 up...Its more than 8 ppl from what I was told??????
> 
> 8 builders+$10 a car=$80 for the winner
> *



lol money nd all shit dam yall doing it big ima build this and ill post it when its ready but just for fun ill give yall a glampse of my ss comin thru lol and wit a candy lick lol

check it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

my new video :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*caprice ridah*

whats up homie???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 1 2010, 10:01 PM~16764710
> *NEW MARLIN STADIUM ?????
> *



Yeap.
Passed by today and took a few pics.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 2 2010, 01:32 AM~16768488
> *caprice ridah
> 
> whats up homie???
> *


chilln bro the monte lookin good


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

appreciate it homie... hows the fam??


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 2 2010, 11:05 AM~16770727
> *appreciate it homie... hows the fam??
> *


everything good cant complain


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 10:57 PM~16768065
> *my new video  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY

STARTING AT 9


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 2 2010, 10:15 AM~16769970
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 1 2010, 09:59 PM~16767174
> *lol money nd all shit dam yall doing it big ima build this and ill post it when its ready but just for fun ill give yall a glampse of my ss comin thru lol and wit a candy lick lol
> 
> check it
> ...





IDK!!!! BUT WE READY TO RUN WHOEVA!!! LOL :biggrin: 







.
.
.
.

.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Mar 2 2010, 02:21 PM~16773343
> *IDK!!!! BUT WE READY TO RUN WHOEVA!!! LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2010, 07:25 PM~16764261
> *Doc  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no lowrider and no bombs only big rims and runner only why homie  :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

im joining the next model car build off


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Need it gone today!!!!!!! $8k FIRM

call me 7864444997


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

anyoneknow of a cutlass for sale ??? 

But for da real low ! Just a few hundred bucks !

Let me know !


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

[/B]1984 CHEVROLET CAPRICE LANDAU EDITION 
FOR SALE $6,500 Serious Inquiries ONLY:
New transmission 
• New 4 Barrel Edelbrock Carb 
• Fuel Pump has also been replaced/new 
• Alternator raplaced/new 
• AC compressor with lines also replaced new 
• New paint and rooftop 
• New front windshield 
• New Emblems / Front and Back Bumper 
• 2 sets of 4 Hub Caps 
• Pioneer Radio CD and USB with Pioneer speakers 
• Power Window/Locks working 
car is in GREAT conditions. It’s a must see!! Too many things have been updated to list.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 2 2010, 06:08 PM~16773802
> *no lowrider and no bombs only big rims and runner only why homie   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

83 CADDY COUPE STILL FOR SALE!!!!!!!!3500 OBO


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

1983 CADDILAC COUPE DEVILLE SMOOTH TOP(HARD TO FIND WITHOUT RAGTOP)CAR RUNS GREAT A/C WORKS,POWER WINDOWS AND LOCKS VERY CLEAN CAR ,ALL FILLERS ARE BRAND NEW.E & G ORIGINAL 5TH WHEEL KIT.DIGITAL DASH IS ALREADY INSTALLED .CAR IS SITTING ON 13X7 SPOKE WHEELS.HAS 1" 1/2 EXTENDED UPPER A ARMS, BRAND NEW CHROME 8" & 10" PISTONS WITH POWER BALLS IN THE REAR.CAR WAS BOUGHT FOR LOWRIDER PROJECT BUT I HAVE NO TIME FOR IT.I HAVE ALL THE 90 PARTS TO 90 IT OUT FRONT,DASH,REAR BUMPER...ECT.. MY LOSS YOUR GAIN 3500 OBO FOR MORE INFO CALL 305-479-9165


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 2 2010, 06:24 PM~16774432
> *Need it gone today!!!!!!! $8k FIRM
> 
> call me 7864444997
> ...


TTT.. Need gone $8k cash FIRM


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 2 2010, 12:52 PM~16772730
> *HANGOUT AT MY SHOP THIS THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 2 2010, 03:49 PM~16774136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo i have a lil red regal 2hopp that shit when ever u down homie Lol :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 2 2010, 10:04 PM~16777858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The little S.I doing things


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 3 2010, 12:04 AM~16777858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats whats up....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tru2DaGame

your Aarms are extended 2" rite????


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 2 2010, 10:33 PM~16778403
> *Tru2DaGame
> 
> your Aarms are extended 2" rite????
> *


Yezzir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 3 2010, 12:50 AM~16778681
> *Yezzir
> *


That bitch on point dowg!!!!!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Model Cars uh?.....i got some too !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Got a room full of it!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 2 2010, 11:04 PM~16777858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: hop that shit *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 3 2010, 12:20 AM~16779822
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  hop that shit *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


he will believe that woe! :cheesy:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 3 2010, 01:38 AM~16780013
> *he will believe that woe!  :cheesy:
> *


n ill be rite beside em


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Mar 3 2010, 01:38 AM~16779363
> *Got a room full of it!
> *


damn fool :0


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 2 2010, 11:05 PM~16778885
> *That bitch on point dowg!!!!!
> *


Thanks but theres a lot to go still and its still a 4 door so it cant be that raw


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 2 2010, 09:45 PM~16777551
> *TTT.. Need gone $8k cash FIRM
> *


NICE RIDE MAN,GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE I HAVE A CHROMED OUT 5 MIL BANSHEE AND A BOMB TRUCK FOR IT... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 2 2010, 09:04 PM~16777858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

Nothing to be proud of


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 3 2010, 08:33 AM~16781658
> *Thanks but theres a lot to go still and its still a 4 door so it cant be that raw
> *


man your shit looks better than all the once I been on big feet...ya its a 4 door but fuck it not everyone can say they got a 4door gbody...I got get tham extensions & some new front spring cuz the ones I have are claspin


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN BURRITO_@Mar 3 2010, 06:52 AM~16781695
> *:uh:
> 
> Nothing to be proud of
> *


You telling me somethinf i know


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 3 2010, 07:06 AM~16781736
> *man your shit looks better than all the once I been on big feet...ya its a 4 door but fuck it not everyone can say they got a 4door gbody...I got get tham extensions & some new front spring cuz the ones I have are claspin
> *


Thanks big dawg. Naw but i love my 4 door i just say that so everyone can see tgat idc if my shir has 2 doors to many my shits gonna be looking better than a lot of 2 door but fuck it. Get that merc out


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN BURRITO_@Mar 3 2010, 07:52 AM~16781695
> *:uh:
> 
> Nothing to be proud of
> *


 :uh: and the haters come out... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 3 2010, 07:44 AM~16781910
> *:uh:  and the haters come out... lol  :biggrin:
> *


idgaf alex ive heard it all. Lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 2 2010, 06:24 PM~16774432
> *Need it gone today!!!!!!! $8k FIRM
> 
> call me 7864444997
> ...


call me or text me I need this gone today!!!!! $8k cash only no trades


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT TOMORROW AT MY SHOP

STARTING AT 9


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 3 2010, 09:16 AM~16781779
> *Thanks big dawg. Naw but i love my 4 door i just say that so everyone can see tgat idc if my shir has 2 doors to many my shits gonna be looking better than a lot of 2 door but fuck it. Get that merc out
> *


thats whats up...man this car a fuck pain n the ass...ill never shave the doors on any car again


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

any one got a 63 hood lip moulding and eyebrow's moulding for sale 
chrome plated let me know thank's


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 3 2010, 09:31 AM~16782530
> *thats whats up...man this car a fuck pain n the ass...ill never shave the doors on any car again
> *


But was up with the door didnt you fix em? Or are they still fucked up if they are you should hit eric up hes really good with that shit like real good with metal eork


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 3 2010, 01:30 PM~16783608
> *But was up with the door didnt you fix em? Or are they still fucked up if they are you should hit eric up hes really good with that shit like real good with metal eork
> *


naw my doors are str8...My door window motors be fuckin up....next week im geting ordering my door poper kit shit


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Wassup sour diesel how's the cuttdog yo take the chips 2the meeting I want 2see them :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOLD.......










watson i still have your two tires you asked for..........let me know


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 2 2010, 08:39 PM~16776600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2010, 02:54 PM~16785423
> *SOLD.......
> 
> 
> ...


tex me your number homie need to ask you something  786-380-6468


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

NEW SHIRT PRINTS OF MY ART 100% COTTON PRE SHRUNK NOT THAT FUGAIZE SHIT "CHOLO HANNYA EDITION" M,L,XL $ 20 hit me up if u want em only 36 made


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 3 2010, 08:15 AM~16782386
> *HANGOUT TOMORROW AT MY SHOP
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Mar 2 2010, 08:23 PM~16776365
> 1984 CHEVROLET CAPRICE LANDAU EDITION
> FOR SALE $6,500 Serious Inquiries ONLY:
> New transmission
> ...


this bitch is clean I use to see it all the time on my way home on okeechobee :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Tru2DaGame 

Ur cars looking real good homie keep it up


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 2 2010, 06:24 PM~16774432
> *Need it gone today!!!!!!! $8k FIRM
> 
> call me 7864444997
> ...


call me or text me I need this gone by tomorrow!!!!! $8k cash only no trades


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2010, 04:54 PM~16785423
> *SOLD.......
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 3 2010, 08:15 AM~16782386
> *HANGOUT TOMORROW AT MY SHOP
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 3 2010, 06:46 PM~16787425
> *Tru2DaGame
> 
> Ur cars looking real good homie keep it up
> *


thanks homie i appreciate it


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Mar 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16779341
> *Model Cars uh?.....i got some too !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice collection homie


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 3 2010, 03:08 PM~16786037
> *NEW SHIRT PRINTS OF MY ART 100% COTTON PRE SHRUNK NOT THAT FUGAIZE SHIT "CHOLO HANNYA EDITION" M,L,XL $ 20 hit me up if u want em only 36 made
> 
> 
> ...


dawg these designs are hard!!!

man if u make shirts of cars , ****** will def buy

like common cars like box chevys, gbodies , big bodies , donks & 60's impalas , ****** will def come in da 100's


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

lol i feel like tomorrow at the hangout will be a model car discussion


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 3 2010, 07:55 PM~16788707
> *lol i feel like tomorrow at the hangout will be a model car discussion
> *


ill make a lowrider one in the near future


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2010, 04:54 PM~16785423
> *SOLD.......
> 
> 
> ...


DO U STILL HAVE MORE TIRES LEFT PM ME PLZZ!!!!! I NEED @ LEASE 4 OR 8 TIRES!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 3 2010, 08:15 AM~16782386
> *HANGOUT TOMORROW AT MY SHOP
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 3 2010, 10:25 PM~16788411
> *nice collection homie
> *


whats good homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got this indash for sell with ipod 250


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Need this gone today!!! $7600 come get it tittle in hand!!!



> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 2 2010, 06:24 PM~16774432
> *Need it gone today!!!!!!! $8k FIRM
> 
> call me 7864444997
> ...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16788897
> *ill make a lowrider one in the near future
> *


Can we get something larger than XL? Please! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 3 2010, 06:25 PM~16788411
> *nice collection homie
> *


Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 8 2004, 03:17 PM~2277964
> *i waznt gon' post nuttin but fuk it...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 4 2010, 08:23 AM~16793681
> *Need this gone today!!! $7600 come get it tittle in hand!!!
> *


WOW  IF I HAD THE CASH ID BE OVER THERE FAST :sprint:
MY OFFER STILL REMAINS :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 4 2010, 08:23 AM~16793681
> *Need this gone today!!! $7600 come get it tittle in hand!!!
> *



Thats a real clean/solid car....................... :wow:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

anyone have some g-body bucket seats they wanna get rid of??
looking for burgandy but will look at anything..
or something non g-body that will bolt up..
cash in hand looking for something asap..
thank you


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 3 2010, 08:15 AM~16782386
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT AT MY SHOP
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 4 2010, 11:22 AM~16794981
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Need this gone today!!! $7600 come get it tittle in hand!!!



> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 2 2010, 06:24 PM~16774432
> *Need it gone today!!!!!!! $8k FIRM
> 
> call me 7864444997
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

custom wheels 2-3week wait if not in stock 786-380-6468 cell
or the shop 305-688-8981 all kines of styles at miami chop shop


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

in 2 week we will start polishing and restoration stainless steel trim-mouding for your classic cars if needed work call for prices real cheap
786-380-6468 cell- shop 305-688-8981


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Mar 4 2010, 09:47 AM~16794693
> *anyone have some g-body bucket seats they wanna get rid of??
> looking for burgandy but will look at anything..
> or something non g-body that will bolt up..
> ...


i got a set in factory burgandy 150 obo


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Need this gone ASAP!!! $7600 come get it tittle in hand!!!



> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 2 2010, 06:24 PM~16774432
> *Need it gone today!!!!!!! $8k FIRM
> 
> call me 7864444997
> ...


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

FOR SALE LT1 MOTOR AND WIRE HARNESS WITH TRANSMISSION WITH 122K MILES HAS HEADERS ON IT MOTOR RUNS GOOD TRANS SHIFT GOOD WANTING $1000 FOR IT OR TRADE PM ME OR CALL ME OR TEXT 754 244 3108


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 3 2010, 08:15 AM~16782386
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT AT MY SHOP
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 3 2010, 11:15 AM~16782386
> *HANGOUT TOMORROW AT MY SHOP
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...



i'll be there


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 4 2010, 05:58 PM~16798661
> *i'll be there
> *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

2-Face '64 :wave:


----------



## Evil143 (Dec 6, 2008)

Happy B-day DaBeast21


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evil143_@Mar 5 2010, 06:23 AM~16803442
> *Happy B-day DaBeast21
> *


X2 Happy B day .............Sam


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Evil143_@Mar 5 2010, 08:23 AM~16803442
> *Happy B-day DaBeast21
> *


*SAM THE MAN*


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking for a 2 pump lmk if anyone has anything for sale


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 5 2010, 05:46 AM~16803488
> *X2 Happy B day .............Sam
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## EASTSiDELOWLiFE (Aug 12, 2009)

i need a set of knock off!!! asap!! hit me up 675.362.1460!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT TO THE HANGOUT!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2010, 11:15 AM~16759917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need you to call me i need some of your ride for a video on the 22-23
day will pay so call me or tex me 786-380-6468 i will give you more info 
thanks homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 5 2010, 01:15 PM~16806282
> *need you to call me i need some of your ride for a video on the 22-23
> day will pay so call me or tex me 786-380-6468 i will give you more info
> thanks homie
> *


dale loco.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got my 64 need it gone!!! $7600


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Whats up MIAMI, Headed out to orlando for vacation with the family, our first time in florida and were headed to Disney World. But want to make a couple pit stops to check out the car scene with the family. Any certain spots to hit up there, and we want to ride to Miami as well.. LMK Thanks MIA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo alex(no disss) here you go homie just a pic I cam across of a s10 dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 5 2010, 09:52 PM~16809130
> *yo alex(no disss) here you go homie just a pic I cam across of a s10 dowg
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looks good hopefully mine will be out soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 5 2010, 10:56 PM~16809167
> *:thumbsup: looks good hopefully mine will be out soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


4sho dowg I know it will....yo going to have a top for the bed


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 5 2010, 09:58 PM~16809179
> *4sho dowg I know it will....yo going to have a top for the bed
> *


i wish i had enough for a fiberglass one like that one but for now ill probably just put a regular one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hanssss what they do :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 5 2010, 11:01 PM~16809205
> *i wish i had enough for a fiberglass one like that one but for now ill probably just put a regular one
> *


damn thats suckz....ya try to get one becuase if its your daily you dont wannt ppl lookin all in your bed


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 5 2010, 10:07 PM~16809241
> *damn thats suckz....ya try to get one becuase if its your daily you dont wannt ppl lookin all in your bed
> *


yea im suprised i havent gotten anything jacked from the back yet...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This bitch on point


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This bitch on point


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 5 2010, 11:16 PM~16809311
> *yea im suprised i havent gotten anything jacked from the back yet...
> *


damn thats crazy i hope that never happends to you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

last sunday at carolmart


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 5 2010, 11:04 PM~16809222
> *hanssss what they do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



haha, thats the only hoe i need...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 6 2010, 01:32 AM~16810495
> *haha, thats the only hoe i need...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 3 2010, 05:33 AM~16781658
> *Thanks but theres a lot to go still and its still a 4 door so it cant be that raw
> *


Its looking good fool.....aint nothing wrong with a 4 door........... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 7 2010, 06:20 AM~16818351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 1 2010, 06:19 PM~16763014
> *lookin for a s-10 extended cab 93 and up let me know pm me bout $3000 to spend
> *


still looking


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 7 2010, 05:48 AM~16818382
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2010, 02:50 PM~16819905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS DOING BIG THANGS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

carol mart tonight plenty of low lows going out come thru and support the scene


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 7 2010, 05:16 PM~16821846
> *carol mart tonight plenty of low lows going out come thru and support the scene
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 7 2010, 05:38 AM~16818374
> *Its looking good fool.....aint nothing wrong with a 4 door........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you still got that shit


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2010, 03:59 PM~16820594
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAM AY BILLETE :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

what time is the hang out at?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Mar 7 2010, 06:37 PM~16822393
> *what time is the hang out at?
> *


9 30 - 10 00


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Paintd today


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 7 2010, 10:14 PM~16822691
> *looking good homie
> *


Thankz homie...still gott get wetsand & buff


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 09:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT  LOOKING GOOD ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 08:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


look good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 7 2010, 05:41 AM~16818379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BULLDOG LEAN BUT WHAT IT DO???


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...



looks good.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thankz everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


propz homie


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 93brougham, *SHORTY84*, bigchevysandbusas, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 7 2010, 08:43 PM~16823513
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 93brougham, SHORTY84, bigchevysandbusas, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB JEFF YOU AND YOU CREW TOOK CARE OF THAT CAR LOOKS GREAT WATSON IM SURE YOUR HAPPY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONE TIME FOR JEFF & HIS CREW FOR PUTTING THAT PAINT DOWN TAKING CARE OF THOSE TO KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE !!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HIT JEFF UP FOR ANY WORK HE HAS GREAT PRICES.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...



BOUT TIME FOOL :biggrin: CONGRATS  NOW WHAT


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 09:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKZ EVERYONE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 8 2010, 12:31 AM~16824150
> *BOUT TIME FOOL :biggrin:  CONGRATS   NOW WHAT
> *


Ya its been a long time...i gott get just a few lil thing


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking good watson!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 09:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


looking good man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 09:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


My dude, Watts shittin' on ******! I'm mad happy for you, fam :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Looks good my dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 08:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.. CANT WAIT TO SEE SWANGIN :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

looking for indash tv flip out cash in hand let me know give me call or text 754 244 3108 or pm me


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 09:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN WATSS GOT THAT WET STUFF NOW HUH LOL LOOKING GOOD MUST BE NICE!!!! LOL ENJOY THAT BITCH NOW


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 7 2010, 05:22 PM~16821893
> *you still got that shit
> *


nope.......its it Ft. Peirce.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Now you ballin..................tight work...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2010, 11:50 AM~16819905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

G body parts for sale 

top and bottom a-arms extended 2 1/5in and reinforced 

big body spindles 

reinforced differencial 

top and bottom traling arms extended and reinforced 

and extedendable drive shaft 

1300 bucks for everything obo holla at me 786 624 1033


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


tight work hommie


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 08:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


owwwwwww weeeeee... that thang looking good *****!!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 4 2010, 07:18 PM~16798255
> *<span style='color:green'>sold*


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking sick ***** tight work homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

And as of me broke arm today ti pinga


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Mar 8 2010, 05:44 PM~16831001
> *And as of me broke arm today ti pinga
> 
> 
> ...


stop hoppin fool...lol sucks *****.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

* THANKZ TO EVERYONE WHO SHOWIN A LIL HOMIE SOME LOVE :biggrin: ....I still got alot more work to do!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Mar 8 2010, 08:44 PM~16831001
> *And as of me broke arm today ti pinga
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie how that happend??????I hope you dident fuck up your car to bad


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This some crazy shit


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Da Beast21

i c u.......


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 8 2010, 05:58 PM~16831116
> *damn homie how that happend??????I hope you dident fuck up your car to bad
> *


***** da sad part is I was backing up when it happend homie i just heard I load sound and I went to look that shit was broken off


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Mar 8 2010, 09:48 PM~16831630
> ****** da sad part is I was backing up when it happend homie i just heard I load sound and I went to look that shit was broken off
> *


damn you got lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Mar 8 2010, 05:44 PM~16831001
> *And as of me broke arm today ti pinga
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing it didn't happpean in the beach!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 08:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: keep it up thing looks good


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Mar 8 2010, 07:51 PM~16832436
> *Good thing it didn't happpean in the beach!!! :biggrin:
> *


Fo real if that shit would had happend at the beach on saterday that bitch would have stayed there fuck that lol :biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

Just got it painted cant wait to put it together :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 7 2010, 08:00 PM~16822574
> *Paintd today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good *****


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

if any one knows anyone that wet sands and buffs pm me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 9 2010, 12:40 AM~16833893
> *Just got it painted cant wait to put it together  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks good


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

looking for a 6x12 or 7x14 enclosed trailer..... send me a pm if you know of one.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 07:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 09:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Watson....


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 06:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good watson :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 09:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...


that boy right now good shit watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 9 2010, 11:38 AM~16837482
> *that boy right now good shit watson
> *


lol tryin homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

props watson........ :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 07:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thankz again homies


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 9 2010, 01:09 AM~16835465
> *if any one knows anyone that wet sands and buffs pm me
> *


call this number homeboy is good 786-318-8208


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 09:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...



nice wats


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 11:04 AM~16838148
> *Thankz again homies
> *


nice homie tight work


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale compressor 5hrp 2stage 60gallon 375.00 786-380-6468
ask for hector call anytime


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

G body parts for sale 

top and bottom a-arms extended 2 1/5in and reinforced 

big body spindles 

reinforced differencial 

top and bottom traling arms extended and reinforced 

and extedendable drive shaft 

1300 bucks for everything obo holla at me 786 624 1033


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 9 2010, 10:07 AM~16838166
> *call this number homeboy is good 786-318-8208
> *


thanks alot


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

cleaning out my backyard.....anybody looking for a bicycle frame to build??? cheap :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A SET OF 2 WAY ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFFS IN GOOD CONDITION
NO GARBAGE HIT ME UP CASH ON DECK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 9 2010, 04:16 PM~16839854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Got a iPhone 3gs 32g for sale for 600 obo


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 10:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...


  tight work homie shes coming together nicely and congrats on rides magazine using your pictures :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 9 2010, 05:52 PM~16840763
> * tight work homie shes coming together nicely and congrats on rides magazine using your pictures  :0
> *


Thankz Im tryin to get there like all the "BIG BALLERS" down here in MIAMI thats in the LOWRIDER GAME


What pics??????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

These pics?????


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 07:07 PM~16841430
> *Thankz Im tryin to get there like all the "BIG BALLERS" down here in MIAMI thats in the LOWRIDER GAME
> What pics??????
> *


http://www.rides-mag.com/online/?p=2544


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 9 2010, 07:14 PM~16841498
> *http://www.rides-mag.com/online/?p=2544
> *


cool........how you been dowg


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 07:23 PM~16841589
> *cool........how you been dowg
> *


chillin workin on my other project :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

1986 Regal For Sale 3K OBO LMK!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 9 2010, 07:24 PM~16841594
> *chillin workin on my other project :biggrin:
> *


mmmm a vart?????


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Mar 9 2010, 04:44 PM~16841781
> *1986 Regal For Sale  3K OBO LMK!!
> 
> 
> ...


2200 cash


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 9 2010, 01:16 PM~16839854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 07:54 PM~16841888
> *mmmm a vart?????
> *


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 9 2010, 05:24 PM~16842232
> *2200 cash
> *


naw.. :wow:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

putting it back together


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 9 2010, 08:19 PM~16844344
> *putting it back together
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone know of a transporter lmk


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Mar 9 2010, 08:30 PM~16844426
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 9 2010, 08:30 PM~16844428
> *anyone know of a transporter lmk
> *


Try AM Express call them up 
1-866-662-5337 talk to rick


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

$175
Victor


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Mar 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16822574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good hommie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Over 10 years experience shooting kandy.
Any one who want's a kandy, hit me up.

Straight kandys, flakes, patterns, ghost patterns, leafing, anything, let me know.

Straight Kandies


















































Clean basecoat clear coats 

























































Patterns

















Kandy flakes


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

who pinstripes in Miami. pm me there phone number thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

More shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Mar 9 2010, 09:03 PM~16842709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

who pinstripes in Miami. pm me there phone number i want to get the monte done thanks


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 09:39 PM~16845376
> *Nice
> *


Thanks yours looks good too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 08:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...



you could get the chrome strip brand new for about 55 bucks for 24 ft at viva liz. they probably wont have the same exact one you had on before but its pretty close to it. 

car looks good by the way.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Thinking about trading my blazer 95' 139k miles 4.3 vortec h.i.ds minr condition aceprinf any odders g bodys honda etc


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 9 2010, 07:09 AM~16836905
> *Just some pics i took this morning...I still gott get the new chrome that gose around the bumpers and the chrome pillars
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice watson much pz


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2010, 12:05 AM~16845719
> *Thinking about trading my blazer 95' 139k miles 4.3 vortec h.i.ds minr condition aceprinf any odders g bodys honda etc
> *


now put it in english so the rest of us understand wtf ur saying bitch :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln+Mar 10 2010, 12:59 AM~16845654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 10 2010, 01:20 AM~16845894
> *now put it in english so the rest of us understand wtf ur saying bitch  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Fucking iphone lol. Accepting any offers its it mint condition 95 2 door blazer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 10 2010, 12:40 AM~16845387
> *who pinstripes in Miami. pm me there phone number i want to get the monte done  thanks
> *


Hit up clay....he's on my myspace(never meet him or anything)but I heard hes the best(down here in fla)that what I heard?????anyways hope this helps homie

http://www.myspace.com/clayscustoms


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc you see what I mett now lol fuck it ***** WATSS CUSTOMS


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Need some yellow springs the one that everybody uses for g bodys anyone?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 1 2010, 06:19 PM~16763014
> *lookin for a s-10 extended cab or blazer 93 and up let me know pm me bout $3000 to spend
> *


anybody


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 10 2010, 10:42 AM~16848280
> *anybody
> *



Ill sell you my Sonoma.
3.5" Fabtech lift spindles up front, and shackles on the back.
'96 extended cab sonoma 94k miles, hids, 2.2

3k obo


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:wow: these are da baddest chicks i seen this year :wow: 

http://www.worldstaruncut.com/videos/wshh-...r-older-to-view


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 9 2010, 09:40 PM~16845387
> *who pinstripes in Miami. pm me there phone number i want to get the monte done  thanks
> *



HIT UP MO IN HOMESTEAD AREA HOMIE DOESE SERIOUS WORK 786 234 3782 TELL HIM I SENT YOU HELL LOOK OUT AND CHEAP BUT GOOD STRIPING


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2010, 06:29 AM~16847965
> *Need some yellow springs the one that everybody uses for g bodys anyone?
> *





KING AUTO HAS THEM GO GET THEM


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2010, 10:39 AM~16849169
> *KING AUTO HAS THEM GO GET THEM
> *


Iight you dont know how much they want


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2010, 10:21 AM~16849581
> *Iight you dont know how much they want
> *




call dem up and find out 305 454 8632


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2010, 10:46 AM~16848671
> *Ill sell you my Sonoma.
> 3.5" Fabtech lift spindles up front, and shackles on the back.
> '96 extended cab sonoma 94k miles, hids, 2.2
> ...


pm me your number


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2010, 08:46 AM~16848671
> *Ill sell you my Sonoma.
> 3.5" Fabtech lift spindles up front, and shackles on the back.
> '96 extended cab sonoma 94k miles, hids, 2.2
> ...



ERIC KEEP THIS SHIT CUT THE ROOF OFF AND MAKE IT REMOVABLE AND PATTERN IT THE FUCK OUT LOL AND PUT A 4 PUMP SETUP WITH 16 BATTERYS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2010, 12:47 PM~16850399
> *ERIC KEEP THIS SHIT CUT THE ROOF OFF AND MAKE IT REMOVABLE AND PATTERN IT THE FUCK OUT LOL AND PUT A 4 PUMP SETUP WITH 16 BATTERYS
> *


Lol for what so it can be in the yard for 7 years like the regal. Eric dont care about lowriding hes into fishing lol. We talk about the regal subject everyday witch if he would actually bring out he would fuck ppl up yall dont know how much shit he has in a closet for the pumpkin car


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2010, 12:41 PM~16850829
> *Lol for what so it can be in the yard for 7 years like the regal. Eric dont care about lowriding hes into fishing lol. We talk about the regal subject everyday witch if he would actually bring out he would fuck ppl up yall dont know how much shit he has in a closet for the pumpkin car
> *



I KNO HE HAS ALOT OF JUNK FOR THAT REGAL BUT HE NEEDS MOTIVE LOL I KNO IF THE REGAL COMES OUT HELL BE DADDY 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> 4 SALE


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2010, 01:46 PM~16850867
> *I KNO HE HAS ALOT OF JUNK FOR THAT REGAL BUT HE NEEDS MOTIVE LOL I KNO IF THE REGAL COMES OUT HELL BE DADDY
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ohh for sure he'll be daddy not cause hes the president of my club or anythingjust cause i know what he has for it. Motivation i e tried ive helpex ghat ***** out ive gavw him 13s a pump hoeses he needs someone to do the bodywork but no one tells him anything so untill then idk


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2010, 04:27 PM~16851227
> *Ohh for sure he'll be daddy not cause hes the president of my club or anythingjust cause i know what he has for it. Motivation i e tried ive helpex ghat ***** out ive gavw him 13s a pump hoeses he needs someone to do the bodywork but no one tells him anything so untill then idk
> *


Tell him to take it to my old man. He will do it. His shop is off of 54st and 32 ave


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

lowbikeon20z, lylorly, GALO1111

You bring something up to Tampa?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2010, 03:52 PM~16851842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DALE FLACOOOO


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2010, 11:46 AM~16848671
> *Ill sell you my Sonoma.
> 3.5" Fabtech lift spindles up front, and shackles on the back.
> '96 extended cab sonoma 94k miles, hids, 2.2
> ...




damn fool............. ready to sell that thang !!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Mar 10 2010, 07:03 PM~16852378
> *damn fool............. ready to sell that thang !!!!!
> *



Time to move up to a duramax!!!

lol


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 10 2010, 07:42 PM~16852712
> *Time to move up to a duramax!!!
> 
> lol
> *




all i gatta say is you can make that bitch faster than a corvette...... probably pull harder than alot of cars out there while pullin ur boat lol


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

for sale $200.00 36x12x16.5 mud tires .....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 10 2010, 02:45 PM~16851804
> *lowbikeon20z, lylorly,ya a baby </span>*


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2010, 04:33 PM~16852132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT PIMP ????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2010, 02:52 PM~16851842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

JD HOLLA CALL A NI99A UP.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2010, 05:52 PM~16851842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  you got any more pic.s of the caddy...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

page 74 of the new issue of Lowrider Magazine has my pictures from an event i covered last year. Feel free to support the magazine and my coverage. :thumbsup:








:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 11 2010, 01:05 PM~16859658
> * you got any more pic.s of the caddy...
> *



i find them all around lay it low...... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE



i c u ..........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 11 2010, 01:39 PM~16859983
> *page 74 of the new issue of Lowrider Magazine has my pictures from an event i covered last year. Feel free to support the magazine and my coverage. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 11 2010, 10:05 AM~16859658
> * you got any more pic.s of the caddy...
> *


when we hittin the club again whiteboy.....


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 11 2010, 02:43 PM~16860571
> *when we hittin the club again whiteboy.....
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



DAMN I DNT MIND A FLAVOR SAVER BUT THAT BITCH NEEDS A FADE.....LOL


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 11 2010, 12:39 PM~16859983
> *page 74 of the new issue of Lowrider Magazine has my pictures from an event i covered last year. Feel free to support the magazine and my coverage. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 11 2010, 01:39 PM~16859983
> *page 74 of the new issue of Lowrider Magazine has my pictures from an event i covered last year. Feel free to support the magazine and my coverage. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



congrats homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Mar 11 2010, 02:23 PM~16860405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

SHORTY84 :wave: WAS UP ????


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 11 2010, 02:23 PM~16862243
> *SHORTY84 :wave:  WAS UP ????
> *


wazzup bro :wave:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

King of the Juke joint Wayne theTrain Hancock!! March 13th & a KREEPY ART SHOW if you were here last January you know what i mean don't miss this no matter what.. there will be the usual debauchery pin up girls kustom......carz,hot rodz & the greaziest kats this side of the
mississippi!! more...shows to B announced as soon as they are confirmed
all this atkreepytiki Tattoos/Monterey club









bring out the cars!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

COMMING SOON BACK TO THE STREETS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 11 2010, 03:08 PM~16862753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :ugh:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

putting it together just got home :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 11 2010, 12:43 PM~16860571
> *when we hittin the club again whiteboy.....
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i got a craving for arby's all of a sudden


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 11 2010, 03:52 PM~16863176
> *:0  :ugh:
> *


back with the g-bodys


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*got these still for sale if anyone interested $120 obo*


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*also have this used in perfect conditions... just bought a procomp so this msd one is no use for me! $100 obo
*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm Looking for a 350 motor if anyboby has one for sell


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 11 2010, 09:52 PM~16864915
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE U AT STEVE...LOL


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 11 2010, 08:25 PM~16864604
> *got these still for sale if anyone interested $120 obo
> 
> 
> ...



How many tons? What brand ? New or used?


----------



## JUICED-UP-96 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED-UP-96_@Mar 12 2010, 09:10 AM~16869477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Coming soon... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 12 2010, 09:36 AM~16869713
> *Coming soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 12 2010, 08:21 AM~16869113
> *How many tons? What brand ? New or used?
> *


2 3/4 cce BRAND NEW


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 12 2010, 10:36 AM~16869713
> *Coming soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


are does real dayton wire wheels nice homie keep it lowrider style


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

whats up miami, just stoppin in to let ya know if any of you have lowrider bikes, theres a topic in the bike forums "all east coast lowriders post it up" stop in show some love, post your rides, post events whatever. hope to see you guys in there to rep for the east coast!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 12 2010, 03:52 PM~16871890
> *are does real dayton wire wheels nice homie keep it lowrider style
> *


no they are the original ones keeping it OG


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 1 2010, 06:19 PM~16763014
> *lookin for a s-10 extended cab or blazer 93 and up let me know pm me bout $3000 to spend give me call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> *


ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2010, 03:52 PM~16872419
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Mar 12 2010, 12:49 AM~16865676
> *WHERE U AT STEVE...LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 12 2010, 02:02 AM~16866723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Im going to start going out there now...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICED-UP-96_@Mar 12 2010, 12:10 PM~16869477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yesssssssssss sir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 12 2010, 12:36 PM~16869713
> *Coming soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn BALLER!!!!!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE SPACE FOR CARS IN HAULER/TRANSPORTER FROM MIAMI TO TAMPA PLEASE P.M. ME.... :biggrin:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Mar 12 2010, 09:52 PM~16875203
> *ANY ONE HAVE SPACE FOR CARS IN HAULER/TRANSPORTER FROM MIAMI TO TAMPA PLEASE P.M. ME.... :biggrin:
> *


from miami to Tampa and back i got a couple trucks on standby. $450 call and talk to Rick. 1-866-662-5337 monday thru friday 10am to 5pm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 12 2010, 03:42 PM~16872338
> *no they are the original ones keeping it OG
> *


some came with dayton from factory


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Good job Watson. you deserve it big homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> King of the Juke joint Wayne theTrain Hancock!! March 13th & a KREEPY ART SHOW if you were here last January you know what i mean don't miss this no matter what.. there will be the usual debauchery pin up girls kustom......carz,hot rodz & the greaziest kats this side of the
> mississippi!! more...shows to B announced as soon as they are confirmed
> all this atkreepytiki Tattoos/Monterey club
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> > King of the Juke joint Wayne theTrain Hancock!! March 13th & a KREEPY ART SHOW if you were here last January you know what i mean don't miss this no matter what.. there will be the usual debauchery pin up girls kustom......carz,hot rodz & the greaziest kats this side of the
> > mississippi!! more...shows to B announced as soon as they are confirmed
> > all this atkreepytiki Tattoos/Monterey club
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 13 2010, 12:21 AM~16876259
> *Good job Watson. you deserve it big homie
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz alot sir


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

For sale Clean 1984 monte carlo new brakes ac pipein 3.8 v6 14z super clean gutts 41k miles NO RUST!!! new paint job NO MACCO 2ND OWNER HOLLA 786-797-1478 3700 OBO HOLLA OR TRADE 4 SOMETHING CLEAN GBODY NO RUSH TO SALE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICED-UP-96_@Mar 12 2010, 09:10 AM~16869477
> *
> 
> 
> ...




oh shiiiiiitttt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

There's a classic car show tonight at main street in Miami lakes


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 13 2010, 01:35 AM~16877004
> *hit me up will be there drinking and kickin it
> *


see you there....maybe get a tat


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 13 2010, 10:43 AM~16879954
> *see you there....maybe get a tat
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY 96 IMPALA ON 22IN ASHANTI STAGGERED RIMS FOR SALE $2100 PM ME OR TRADE FOR 5 ON 5 24S WITH SKINNYS...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Yo who ever has my number it me up cuz I lost every ones number Dale


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 12 2010, 10:36 AM~16869713
> *Coming soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a shay car is it


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 13 2010, 03:33 PM~16881488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 13 2010, 07:33 PM~16881488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 13 2010, 06:33 PM~16881488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Mar 13 2010, 07:31 PM~16881812
> *Yo who ever has my number it me up cuz I lost every ones number Dale
> *


I hope you saved my shit homie


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 13 2010, 09:09 PM~16883681
> *I hope you saved my shit homie
> *


I seen you Ridin today on 27, Lookin Good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 14 2010, 12:16 AM~16883724
> *I seen you Ridin today on 27, Lookin Good
> *


Thankz


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 13 2010, 07:07 PM~16881976
> *looks like a shay car is it
> *


yes


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT AT "INK BY THE OUNCE" ON THURSDAY 

STARTING AT 9

6864 NW 169 ST


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

double o i c u ***** :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 14 2010, 09:37 AM~16886201
> *double o i c u ***** :biggrin:
> *



THA BEACH WAS PACKED LAST NIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my old monte 24s gfgs



















jds shit


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

JIMMY...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my dog jessy 22in mht staggered


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

looking for the panel under the steering column
and a fuse box cover for a 93-96 Fleetwood.....
need asap... call 954-275-6772 (Justin)...


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 14 2010, 12:49 PM~16886259
> *my old monte 24s gfgs
> 
> 
> ...




whut up fool ? old monte ? u sold it already ?


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 13 2010, 06:33 PM~16881488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its a nice lac but not worth 10 grand.......


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Mar 14 2010, 01:55 PM~16886644
> *whut up fool ? old monte ? u sold it already ?
> *


YEA BITCH I GOT A 96IMPALA SS ON 22ASHANTI LOOKING FOR SOME 24S ON SKINNYS FOR IT NOW..


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 14 2010, 02:07 PM~16886712
> *YEA BITCH I GOT A 96IMPALA SS ON 22ASHANTI LOOKING FOR SOME 24S ON SKINNYS FOR IT NOW..
> *




tight work .....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

good turn out at the cuban hang out (viejitos miami fl in the house)
and one time for uso car club rollin hard?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

jimmy you a sale out homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 14 2010, 11:07 AM~16886712
> *YEA BITCH I GOT A 96IMPALA SS ON 22ASHANTI LOOKING FOR SOME 24S ON SKINNYS FOR IT NOW..
> *


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 14 2010, 11:22 AM~16886808
> *jimmy you a sale out homie
> *


fell asleep


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 14 2010, 11:22 AM~16886808
> *jimmy you a sale out homie
> *


hit me up next time fool......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Mar 14 2010, 10:59 AM~16886657
> *its a nice lac but not worth 10 grand.......
> *


yeah man their crazy..... :loco:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Mar 14 2010, 02:33 PM~16886871
> *fell asleep
> *


BITCH I NEED SOME 4S ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 14 2010, 02:30 PM~16886847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 14 2010, 11:43 AM~16886934
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Carolmart tonight


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 1 2010, 06:19 PM~16763014
> *lookin for a s-10 extended cab or blazer 93 and up let me know pm me bout $3000 to spend give me call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> *


anybody


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

My doggs shit!!!!!

96 Impala SS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

carolmat 2nite.........whos going


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 14 2010, 05:40 PM~16888989
> *carolmat 2nite.........whos going
> *


 :420:


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 14 2010, 11:22 AM~16886806
> *good turn out at the cuban hang out (viejitos miami fl in the house)
> and one time for uso car club rollin hard?
> 
> ...



a lot of those are part of versalles car club and they hang out on fridays at homedepot at 3030 sw 8 St after 7 pm for cars pre - 1960's


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

* VERSALLES 
CAR CLUB*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA
:wave:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry97linc_@Mar 14 2010, 06:56 PM~16889711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry97linc_@Mar 14 2010, 07:56 PM~16889711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea homie day got nice rides


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

had problems uploading a pic but the other post has a link to a cadillac i need to get rid of.


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5467/75886498.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7154/interiorcadillac.jpg

Asking 1600 no rust. little surface but nothing big. no accidents. needs 4 tires from sitting they're all dry rotted and needs battery. drove it back to my house the other day still runs perfect. converted A/C but needs recharge. PM if you want more info


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

just got back from calle 8

that shit was live but i aint goin for another 4 years kuz it was too damn hot!!!

i was front row in da power 96 stage & i snapped these

rick ross









trina









black dada









sean paul









three six mafia


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

* MY # 1 CHOICE*


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*SWITCHITTER*

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHULOW where you at fool let's get it poppin........


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

whats good ppl??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 15 2010, 05:56 AM~16893743
> *whats good ppl??
> *


YOOOO


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Mar 14 2010, 11:09 PM~16890402
> *http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5467/75886498.jpg
> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7154/interiorcadillac.jpg
> 
> ...


Anyone have this guys number?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

* MAAANDO*

Happy Birthday Homie !!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 15 2010, 09:19 AM~16893809
> * MAAANDO
> 
> Happy Birthday Homie !!!
> *


Thanks brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 15 2010, 06:01 AM~16893766
> *YOOOO
> *


que bola mang?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

double post...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone know where i can get front lower control arm bolts? i snapped one last night leaving carol mart.... ive called potamkin, maroone and kelly...as well as advance, autozone and napa.... and no one has em....


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 14 2010, 09:23 AM~16886138
> *HANGOUT AT "INK BY THE OUNCE" ON THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 15 2010, 10:54 AM~16895828
> *
> *


i'm there.....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 15 2010, 01:37 PM~16895612
> *anyone know where i can get front lower control arm bolts? i snapped one last night leaving carol mart.... ive called potamkin, maroone and kelly...as well as advance, autozone and napa.... and no one has em....
> *


Junk Yard?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 11:34 AM~16896119
> *i'm there.....
> *


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 15 2010, 12:37 PM~16895612
> *anyone know where i can get front lower control arm bolts? i snapped one last night leaving carol mart.... ive called potamkin, maroone and kelly...as well as advance, autozone and napa.... and no one has em....
> *


ur gonna have to take a sample and go to a hardware store so they can match it..i would replace them all with grade 8 bolts just to be on the safe side


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

or if u dont wanna pay shit go to the junk yard like homie said..pocket that thang :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

yea, im do that now....


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 15 2010, 02:33 PM~16896610
> *yea, im do that now....
> *


the yard or the hardware store?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Need some leap springs for n s10 anyone got?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Mar 15 2010, 03:34 PM~16896614
> *the yard or the hardware store?
> *


hardware store, i dont wanna chance drivin this bitch n fuckin it up more....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

lookin for a s-10 extended cab or blazer 93 and up let me know pm me bout $3000 to spend give me call or text me 754 244 3108 alex


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 15 2010, 03:33 PM~16896610
> *yea, im do that now....
> *


Hope you find it


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

1 mile run at Dade Collier Airport yesterday 3/14/10









Twin Turbo 220 miles









































































238 mph
























































Fastest car holds mile record 258mph


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 04:36 PM~16898555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 15 2010, 02:06 PM~16897327
> *lookin for a s-10 extended cab or blazer 93 and up let me know pm me bout $3000 to spend give me call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> *




yo i got a buddy that has a s10 with suicide doors and a escalade front clip that bitch looks sick all it needs is to be sprayed and a new interior and your ready for the street the truck runs perfect hes asking 2300 bucks let me kno if your interested and if you are then ill let him kno and hell call u so u can see the truck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 07:36 PM~16898555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I see u!!!!!!!!! MISTER ED :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

IF your A/C IN YOUR HOUSE OR JOB BREAKS HIT UP!!!!!!COIL CLEANING $200


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 14 2010, 09:23 AM~16886138
> *HANGOUT AT "INK BY THE OUNCE" ON THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

any body got a good set of powerballs for sale ?
im in broward -


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by henry97linc_@Mar 14 2010, 06:56 PM~16889711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats good henry hows life in cali..... ppl are questioning that studebaker.. that bitch fliesss


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 04:36 PM~16898555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good..  let me know whats up im ready for some nice staggered 22s


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:

BOWTIE SOUTH AND CELEBRITY AUTO TAKE THE CHEVYS OUT FOR A JOY RIDE
by DERICK G 

http://vimeo.com/10180552

www.bowtiesouth.com
check out more of our behind the scenes @ www.derickg.com


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

http://vimeo.com/10089095

BOWTIE SOUTH @ 2010 MONSTER JAM


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16902679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 dammmmmm tremendo saca caca :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16902679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CULLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 15 2010, 09:59 PM~16902448
> *looking good..   let me know whats up im ready for some nice staggered 22s
> *


give me a couple weeks and i'll sell you my wheels , working on some new wheels right now.....


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

3 weeks left.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Mar 16 2010, 01:38 AM~16902795
> *:biggrin:
> 
> BOWTIE SOUTH AND CELEBRITY AUTO TAKE THE CHEVYS OUT FOR A JOY RIDE
> ...


Damn you dident even tell me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone knows who chromes plastic? Please let me know.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2010, 02:30 PM~16906582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

78-80 MONTE CARLO DOORS FOR SALE THERE POWER WINDOW AND LOCKS PASSENGER SIDE IS RUST FREE DRIVER A LITTLE RUST ON IT BUT FIXABLE ALSO HAVE HARNESS TO CONVERT A MONTE TO POWER WINDOWS DOOR COME WITHOUT WIDE ROCKERS PM ME OR CALL ME OR TEXT 754 244 3108

DRIVER SIDE FERNDER RUST FREE
TRUNK RUST FREE
ALSO GOT THE BACK WINDOW AND QUATER WINDOWS
LOOKING TO TRADE FOR TVS FOR CAR AMPS INDASH RADIOS MAYBE SOME CLEAN 14S SOMETHING TAKING UP TO MUCH SPACE
MAKE ME OFFER NEED IT GONE WILL TRADE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2010, 07:42 AM~16904836
> *give me a couple weeks and i'll sell you my wheels , working on some new wheels right now.....
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2010, 02:30 PM~16906582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn that b!tch !s *TALL*......... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2010, 11:30 AM~16906582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


she looks like dirk nowitzki


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2010, 01:26 AM~16902679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 15 2010, 10:01 PM~16902466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic have you done any thing to the 59 2 door 
and you need to see my moms 71 vw bug got the 
seats and new paint life is good in cali there is a lot 
of vw bus out here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 16 2010, 06:28 PM~16908610
> *DAMN!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1614840607.html

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

*WTF *

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 15 2010, 04:06 PM~16897327
> *lookin for a s-10 extended cab or blazer 93 and up let me know pm me bout $3000 to spend give me call or text me 754 244 3108 alex
> *


found one :biggrin:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

For Sale 1600 needs tires and battery. Trying to get it out by wed or thurs. Runs perfect power everything no rust anywhere except some surface around the hood and some spots on the roof. title in hand, in my name so no problems. 9547088500


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2010, 11:30 AM~16906582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS A HUGE BITCH!!! lol


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16909653
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1614840607.html
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 16 2010, 10:28 PM~16911018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Morning Miami. :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 17 2010, 11:36 AM~16915538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:36 AM~16915538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:36 AM~16915538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAM :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2010, 11:30 AM~16906582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16909653
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1614840607.html
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> ...


they want too much for that lincoln fleetwood


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2010, 07:19 PM~16909653
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1614840607.html
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> ...


Lmao !!!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmsr06c1k0M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpsp0C0fxi4


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Mar 17 2010, 03:23 PM~16917465
> *Oh my god!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh shit look who on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 17 2010, 10:37 AM~16915547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's in Pompano! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 14 2010, 09:23 AM~16886138
> *HANGOUT AT "INK BY THE OUNCE" ON THURSDAY
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


       

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY HERE!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16902679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :tongue: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just this update on eastcoastryders web site.....


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Mar 16 2010, 01:53 PM~16906752
> *78-80 MONTE CARLO DOORS FOR SALE  THERE POWER WINDOW AND LOCKS PASSENGER SIDE IS RUST FREE DRIVER A LITTLE RUST ON IT BUT FIXABLE ALSO HAVE HARNESS TO CONVERT A MONTE TO POWER WINDOWS DOOR COME WITHOUT WIDE ROCKERS PM ME OR CALL ME OR TEXT 754 244 3108
> 
> DRIVER SIDE FERNDER RUST FREE
> ...


bump


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

HANGOUT TONIGHT AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ 

DONT MISS OUT!!

STARTING AT 9

6864 NW 169 ST


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Donk on fire!!!!!! 

de pinga


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 18 2010, 06:29 AM~16925351
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT AT  ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> 
> DONT MISS OUT!!
> ...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16928440
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FOR ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY
ONLY 7 ROOMS TAKING, WE GOT 8 ROOMS LEFT. I CAN ONLY KEEP THEM ON HOLD FOR 2 MORE DAYS, THEN YALL GONNA BE ON YOUR OWN AS FAR AS ROOMS. I GOT THE DJ SCHEDULES, AND 15 CASES OF CORONA. SO I NEED EVEYRONE TO HIT ME UP, OR GET THINGS SITUATED. THE CLUB IS AT THE HOTEL SO THAT YOU DO NOT HAVE TO DRIVE ANYWHERE, AND TAKE A CHANCE OF GETTING A DUI. TRUST ME, THIS IS TAMPA, POLICE AINT GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO THEN FUCK WITH YA, ESPECIALLY IF YOU LOOK LIKE YOU FROM OUT OF TOWN.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 18 2010, 01:34 PM~16928507
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2010, 12:26 AM~16902679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YESZIRRR!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 18 2010, 11:58 AM~16927772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whoever is going to the ink by the ounce hangout tonight ,I'm taking a steering colum lock for GM cars who ever is interested in it let me know 

40 bucks only !


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 18 2010, 12:58 PM~16927772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them thats sad :0 :0


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Where can I rent a car trailer?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 18 2010, 06:29 AM~16925351
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT AT  ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> 
> DONT MISS OUT!!
> ...


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

what time does this run til?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm selling my brand new aluminum boat trailer.
Never registered, never used.
I have the Certificate of Origin, and all the warranty papers.

$1800 o.b.o.

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/1649896843.html


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

who's down to hit the beach saturday night????


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

WELL LADIES AND GENTLEMAN IT HAS COME TO THE TIME WHERE I PLAN ON SELLING MY HYDROS OUT OF THE REGAL... 3 PUMPS 8 BATTS. SPRINGS, HOSES, PISTONS THE WORKS. GET AT ME AND LET ME KNOW. AND I ALSO HAVE A SPARE 3 PUMP SETUP.(MINUS THE MOTORS) I'LL SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER OR AS TWO SEPERATE SETUPS. IM GOING TO SELL IT DIRT CHEAP BUT NO LOWBALLIN PLEASE.. I JUST NEED SOME CASH AND A STOCK SUSPENSION.I'LL INCLUDE THE REAR END WITH POWER BALLS FOR STOCK REAR END


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 19 2010, 04:17 PM~16938307
> *who's down to hit the beach saturday night????
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my regal $4000 need it gone asap


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 19 2010, 04:01 PM~16938661
> *WELL LADIES AND GENTLEMAN IT HAS COME TO THE TIME WHERE I PLAN ON SELLING MY HYDROS OUT OF THE REGAL... 3 PUMPS 8 BATTS. SPRINGS, HOSES, PISTONS THE WORKS. GET AT ME AND LET ME KNOW. AND I ALSO HAVE A SPARE 3 PUMP SETUP.(MINUS THE MOTORS) I'LL SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER OR AS TWO SEPERATE SETUPS. IM GOING TO SELL IT DIRT CHEAP BUT NO LOWBALLIN PLEASE.. I JUST NEED SOME CASH AND A STOCK SUSPENSION.I'LL INCLUDE THE REAR END WITH POWER BALLS FOR STOCK REAR END
> *


let me get your number I might be interested in a few things


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 20 2010, 09:50 AM~16944402
> *Selling my regal $4000 need it gone asap
> *


Tampa?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Mar 20 2010, 10:24 AM~16944546
> *Tampa?
> *


what about Tampa?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 20 2010, 10:46 AM~16944630
> *what about Tampa?
> *


U taking the Regal?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Mar 20 2010, 10:51 AM~16944644
> *U taking the Regal?
> *


nope. Taking something else


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Mar 20 2010, 08:23 AM~16944541
> *let me get your number I might be interested in a few things
> *


if i sell i sell complete... 786-413-7970


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

que bolon tiburon...........


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 17 2010, 10:38 PM~16923796
> *Just this update on eastcoastryders web site.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

what beach yall ridin at ?
n what time ?


somebody sell me a pair of powerballs please !!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2010, 07:06 PM~16946849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 19 2010, 02:01 PM~16938661
> *WELL LADIES AND GENTLEMAN IT HAS COME TO THE TIME WHERE I PLAN ON SELLING MY HYDROS OUT OF THE REGAL... 3 PUMPS 8 BATTS. SPRINGS, HOSES, PISTONS THE WORKS. GET AT ME AND LET ME KNOW. AND I ALSO HAVE A SPARE 3 PUMP SETUP.(MINUS THE MOTORS) I'LL SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER OR AS TWO SEPERATE SETUPS. IM GOING TO SELL IT DIRT CHEAP BUT NO LOWBALLIN PLEASE.. I JUST NEED SOME CASH AND A STOCK SUSPENSION.I'LL INCLUDE THE REAR END WITH POWER BALLS FOR STOCK REAR END
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 20 2010, 06:00 PM~16947522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 21 2010, 08:20 AM~16950961
> *:0  :0
> *


What up steve....were you been homie....hows your wife doing n hows the kids


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Today Red Passion got the gold touch from PINK86REGAL.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 21 2010, 10:13 AM~16951340
> *Today Red Passion got the gold touch from PINK86REGAL.
> 
> 
> ...


propz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nice work


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 21 2010, 08:13 AM~16951340
> *Today Red Passion got the gold touch from PINK86REGAL.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that car was dirty.....................I'll post the clean pic later.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 21 2010, 07:13 AM~16951340
> *Today Red Passion got the gold touch from PINK86REGAL.
> 
> 
> ...


Cheese pls


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

some new work 








done on the homie luis from 25th street riders work in progress ^^^

























working out of kreepy tiki tattoos 2606 s federal highway ft lauderdale fl 33316


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 21 2010, 10:40 AM~16952468
> *some new work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 21 2010, 10:40 AM~16952468
> *some new work
> 
> 
> ...


awesome work!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Mar 21 2010, 01:40 PM~16952468
> *some new work
> 
> 
> ...


badass work str8 up propz


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 21 2010, 09:13 AM~16951340
> *Today Red Passion got the gold touch from PINK86REGAL.
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 21 2010, 09:13 AM~16951340
> *Today Red Passion got the gold touch from PINK86REGAL.
> 
> 
> ...


awesome work!

TTT best prices and awesome quality gold plating


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 21 2010, 05:08 PM~16954266
> *awesome work!
> 
> TTT best prices and awesome quality gold plating
> *



x2


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

just put the rims on almost finish :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 21 2010, 08:53 PM~16954962
> *just put the rims on almost finish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Mar 21 2010, 07:51 AM~16951466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx!! i really appreciate that! :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

for those that asked for the pics here u go!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 21 2010, 05:53 PM~16954962
> *just put the rims on almost finish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love it :wow:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Mar 21 2010, 07:57 PM~16955921
> *love it  :wow:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 21 2010, 05:53 PM~16954962
> *just put the rims on almost finish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 21 2010, 05:53 PM~16954962
> *just put the rims on almost finish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking really good homie


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 22 2010, 06:20 AM~16959733
> *looking really good homie
> *


thanks to all :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 21 2010, 05:53 PM~16954962
> *just put the rims on almost finish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight work......


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 21 2010, 06:53 PM~16954962
> *just put the rims on almost finish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homie nice


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 21 2010, 07:53 PM~16954962
> *just put the rims on almost finish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 21 2010, 05:57 PM~16954204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GOD FOR SOUTH FLORIDA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 22 2010, 06:37 AM~16959493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I THINK THERES GOING TO BE A COUPLE OF THESE IN TAMPA :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*pedals on deck that slap right into g-bodys, bubbles, donks, and a-bodys.......who gona be the first one to chrome one all out ??? 954-651-2061 or 352-553-7000 located in hialeah.....and dont forget bout the custom rims *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have 24x9 dub belliago with 255/30/24 tires for sale or trade plz let me know


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *SOUND OF REVENGE*, chevyboy01


:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 22 2010, 05:58 PM~16964021
> *MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE, chevyboy01
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Mar 22 2010, 06:12 PM~16964152
> *:420:
> *


 :wave: uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 22 2010, 03:16 PM~16962392
> *THANKS GOD FOR SOUTH FLORIDA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: how you been sir


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:naughty:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 06:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD ***** :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 22 2010, 04:03 PM~16964592
> *:wave:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> *


Wuz up dog!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 SALE 14X6 DAYTONS WITH TIRES AND ADAPTERS $700 O.B.O....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 22 2010, 09:43 PM~16966953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, they couldnt even pressure wash them wheelwell's real quick b4 the show??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Mar 22 2010, 10:55 PM~16967116
> *damn, they couldnt even pressure wash them wheelwell's real quick b4 the show??
> *


hell naw lol....maybe they dident have time partying to much the night before of the show :biggrin: but its a clean monte


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

1962 Chevrolet Impala 2dr HardTop, No motor. Brand new floors and braces, lower trunk pans, upper trunk pans/braces, over $2,000 in new metal. Clean SS interior, must see!! ASKING $2,500


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

how u been homie?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Mar 22 2010, 07:55 PM~16967116
> *damn, they couldnt even pressure wash them wheelwell's real quick b4 the show??
> *


fuck that they didnt even rattle canned the inner fenders so u see the overspray and compound


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD! WHO PLATED THEM PARTS? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 23 2010, 10:56 AM~16971916
> *LOOKS GOOD! WHO PLATED THEM PARTS? :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 22 2010, 10:29 PM~16969645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE THEY DO THAT AT..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2010, 08:23 AM~16972100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that afro jimmy's old place in the back?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc....................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2010, 11:23 AM~16972100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lockup crazy fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2010, 11:25 AM~16972120
> *WHERE THEY DO THAT AT..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 23 2010, 08:36 AM~16972224
> *Doc....................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

2010 Lowrider Car Show Regulations
(Effective January 1, 2010)

EXHIBITION & SAFETY RULES

1. EXHIBITOR SPACE: Spaces are issued in 10 x 20-foot sizes, additional car or truck space may be available for an additional cost. However, in no event can a space be larger than 20 x 20 (Maximum size for bicycles 10 x 10-foot). No dented, damaged, primered, unfinished, or incomplete vehicles allowed (Lowrider Events staff may disqualify vehicles from competing that violate this rule, at their sole and absolute discretion). No vehicle will be allowed in (or to compete) one (1) hour before show begins due to venue and Fire Marshall’s restrictions. Support vehicles / trailers must be removed from show grounds one (1) hour before show time. Failure to remove support vehicle / trailer and supplies / equipment, upon request, may result in disqualification.

2. DISPLAYS: All displays must be completed before the opening of the show. All vehicles must comply with all applicable fire safety rules, including taping the gas caps and terminal posts, disconnecting the batteries (hydraulics & engine) and all other facility and/or fire requirements. All high-pressure tanks must be emptied or disconnected for indoor display. Fire Marshals will examine all vehicles before show to confirm compliance and their decision shall be final and binding. No vehicle or display may include anything that can be construed as a weapon or considered obscene or profane in the sole and absolute discretion of Lowrider Events (e.g. no glass, no glass bottles, no knives, etc.). Displays should be designed to protect vehicle from the crowd. Stanchions and ropes should be positioned as not to block the view of the show vehicle and within the designated space. Flammable material and unsafe lighting cannot be used in the display. 

3. ELECTRICAL OUTLETS: Electrical outlets may sometimes be sold to exhibitors by the facility or Lowrider Events. If electrical outlets are available, each display will be limited to 110-volt power only. No heat lamps will be allowed and all wiring must have a grounded three-pronged wire plug. Non-payment of electrical bill may result in disqualification.

4. TEAR DOWN: Displays may not be torn down until the start of the trophy presentation. No one may start an engine, move a vehicle, or operate any hydraulic or air systems until instructed to do so by Lowrider Events or facility staff or security. This safety rule will be enforced to protect the audience and children. 

5. NOISE & PROFANITY: Noise, including “train horns” should be kept to a minimum during set-up through tear down out of respect for fellow exhibitors. Profanity or other disrespectful conduct is not permitted including excessive noise. Any display, which incorporates or features objectionable music, videos, artwork or other items, is not permitted. It is within Lowrider Events’ sole and absolute discretion to determine what is objectionable.

6. FOR SALE SIGNS: All "For Sale" signs should be incorporated into the display and not on the vehicle. There may be a five (5)-point deduction from a vehicle’s total score for any "For Sale" sign that is on a vehicle and not incorporated into the display. No promotional or sales material allowed, including wrapped or fully detailed advertising vehicles.

7. SAVING SPACES: Exhibitors cannot save spaces for vehicles not present.

8. UNSAFE OPERATION: Operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion during show hours is strictly prohibited. Moreover, operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion at any time in a manner deemed unsafe by the judges, Lowrider Events staff or event facility shall be strictly prohibited, including starting an engine, moving a vehicle or operating a hydraulic or air system without first being instructed by Lowrider Events or facility staff or security. 

9. STAGE: No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation. Only the “Best of Show” winners should come to “winners table” near the stage. 

10. FINALITY OF JUDGES DETERMINATION: All judges will be designated by Lowrider Events Entertainment or the sanctioned event organizer. By entering a vehicle in the exhibit, entrant agrees to abide by and be bound by these rules and that the decisions of the judges shall be final in all matters relating to the Exhibition and the Contest. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges. The judges shall have sole and absolute discretion to disqualify any entrant for reasons deemed appropriate by the judges. 

11. MODIFICATION OF THESE RULES: These Exhibition and Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges in their sole and absolute discretion in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the Exhibition. 

12. DISQUALIFICATION: At the sole and absolute discretion of Lowrider Events or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events. 
EXHIBITOR RULES

A. GENERAL

1. REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be placed on the dashboard and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges reserve the sole and absolute right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a vehicles total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, including name, year, make and model. Registration cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Vehicles or bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.
2. CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your vehicle's classification. See Section C. If a vehicle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarifications should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3. OPERABILITY. All entries must be operable and complete at time of operability inspection. All body parts must be attached to the main body of the vehicle—no props. (For example; front end, hood, trunk, doors must close and align properly.) All entries must be able to start under their own power, meaning that an operable battery must be permanently positioned in the vehicle; the engine must be fueled by its own fixed fuel tank and transmission, shifted from the driver’s position. The vehicle will be required to travel 20 feet of continuous motion forward, steering to the left and right, brake to a stop, shift into reverse, travel 20 feet of continuous motion backward steering to the left and right, and brake to a stop (emergency brake not allowed to stop vehicle). The vehicle owner may be assisted by two crewmembers limited to starting the vehicle only. No more than two ounces of fuel will be allowed to prime start a vehicle. An electrical battery jump, battery to battery, will be allowed. Once a judge has indicated its time to start, a time limit of ten (10) minutes will be allowed to complete the operability inspection. All vehicles are subject to inspection by judging staff. An inoperable vehicle will be for exhibition only.

4. SWAPPING PARTS: After the operable inspection, brake rotors and brake calipers may be changed. No other parts, including engine parts, may be changed. 

5. INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on vehicle.

6. ACCESS TO VEHICLE: Judges should have access to undercarriage for viewing purposes. Mirrors will be accepted in this case.

7. ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

8. SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

9. ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Exhibitor Rule may be grounds for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges.
B. CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1. SIX CATEGORIES: Any vehicle entering a Low Rider Magazine or Lowrider Events-sanctioned event will be judged in these key areas:

CRAFTSMANSHIP: quality of work, imagination, innovation and creativity.

BODY: modifications, paint, murals and striping, molding, glass, accessories and craftsmanship / detail.

ENGINE: plating, engine compartment, firewall, hinges and springs, hoses, wiring, hood panel, engine
swap and detail.

UNDERCARRIAGE: plating, paint/striping, suspension, frame, modifications, wheels, craftsmanship,
cleanliness and detail.

INTERIOR: seats, dash, headliner, side panels, consoles, operable audio and video or any electric
accessory, detail and workmanship. The trunk/bed will also be considered part of the interior category.

HYDRAULIC/AIR SUSPENSION: Operable setup, wiring, batteries, plating, tubing, hoses,
craftsmanship, detail and cleanliness.

2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: plating and era accessories in the engine
compartment, exchange of era engine or rebuilt engine (example V-8 small block for era V-8 small
block), hydraulics and or air suspension, trunk or bed accessories, plating or era accessories on the
undercarriage, bolt on accessories including disc brakes, pin-striping, mild murals, custom wheels,
smoothing of factory body welds and seams, filling of stock era suspension parts. Five (5) Minor
modifications equal one (1) Major modification.

MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: complete engine exchange (example
replacing 6 cylinder to V-8 involving modifications), complete custom paint (candy, flake, pearl
including top), custom interior, major body changes including frenching, tilt, suicide, reverse,
splitting, chopping, sectioning, molded body kit, and or extensive modifications changing the original
design to frame or undercarriage. 

3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. The number of modifications will classify all vehicles.

ORIGINAL - Completely stock or restored vehicle, except for era accessories and/or hubcaps (No
custom wheels).

STREET CUSTOM - Vehicle with a limit of five (5) minor modifications, with no major modifications.

MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with up to two (2) Major modifications and up to four (4) Minor
modifications.

SEMI CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least three (3) Major and up to four (4) Minor modifications. 

FULL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least five (5) Major and four (4) Minor modifications.

RADICAL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least seven (7) Major modifications.

CUSTOM COMPACT - A compact car, originally designed for economy.

SPORTS CAR - Two or four-passenger performance car.

LUXURY SPORT – A mid-size luxury performance vehicle.

LUXURY – A full-size luxury vehicle, including limos.

BOMBS/CLASSICS - Any American vehicle, cars 1954 or older and trucks 1959 or older.

TRUCKS - Midsize trucks will be classified as full size. Includes open beds, SUVs, panels, El Caminos
and vans.
CUV/SPORT WAGON – Compact Utility Vehicle.

TRADITIONALS - American made full size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no major modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, and no pearl). No custom interiors, interior shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness. Allowable modifications include; plating and era accessories in the engine compartment, pin-striping, mild murals, bolt on accessories including disc brakes, filled or smoothed stock era suspension parts. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams on the firewall. Molding and smoothing of factory body welds and seams on the frame, reinforced and molded frames shall be in close relationship to original design. Unlimited minor modifications allowed. 

4. CAR CLASSIFICATIONS

’30s & Older ’70s Luxury ’79 & Older
Original Street Custom Street Custom 
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’40s ’80s Luxury ’80s
Original Street Custom Street Custom 
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’50s ’90s & Newer Luxury ’90s & Newer
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom 
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’60s Custom Compact Luxury Sport
Original Street Custom Street Custom
Street Custom Mild Custom Mild Custom
Mild Custom Semi Custom Semi Custom
Semi Custom Full Custom Full Custom 
Full Custom Radical Custom Radical Custom
Radical Custom

’60s Convertible Sports Car Low Rod 
Original Street Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom Mild Custom 
Mild Custom Semi Custom 
Semi Custom Full Custom 
Full Custom Radical Custom 
Radical Custom

5. TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS

Full Size Trucks ’59 & Older Panel
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Street Custom 
Mild Custom 
Semi Custom Van
Full Custom (1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
Radical Custom 

’60 to ’87 Full-Size SUV
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

’88 & Newer CUV/SPORT WAGON
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

Mini-Trucks El Camino
Street Custom Street Custom
Mild Custom Mild Custom
Semi Custom Semi Custom
Full Custom Full Custom
Radical Custom Radical Custom

6. MOTORCYCLE CLASSES

Motorcycles 
(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)
C. JUDGING

1. JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. For example, if you were competing for Outstanding Paint award, the finish job could include multi-colors, doorjambs, inside hood, etc. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2. DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3. DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by vehicle owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation. Only the “Best of Show” winners should come to “winners table” near the stage. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of the officials/judges as their decision is absolute, final and binding.
4. POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below:

BODY MODIFICATIONS 30
ENGINE 30
INTERIOR 30
UNDERCARRIAGE 30
PAINT 30
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 25
HYDRAULICS/AIR 25
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 20
ENGRAVING 15 
AUDIO / VIDEO 15
STRIPING 15
DISPLAY 15
PLATING 10
TRUNK/BED 10
GLASS 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 350
D. AWARDS 

1. Car Special Awards Truck Special Awards
Outstanding Graphics Outstanding Graphics
Outstanding Engine Outstanding Engine
Outstanding Undercarriage Outstanding Undercarriage
Outstanding Flake Outstanding Flake
Outstanding Hydraulics – Old School Outstanding Hydraulics
Outstanding Hydraulics – New Era Outstanding Paint
Outstanding Paint Outstanding Interior
Outstanding Interior Outstanding Individual Display
Outstanding Individual Display Outstanding Mural
Outstanding Mural Outstanding Audio/Video
Outstanding Audio/Video Outstanding Metal Engraving
Outstanding Metal Engraving 
Special Recognition Award (car or truck)

2. Club Awards - Most Members: Based on the number of vehicles participating.

3. Best of Show Awards

Best of Show Car 
Best of Show Bomb Truck / Truck 
Best of Show Bomb (American car 1954 and older)
Best of Show Original (1969 and older)
Best of Show Traditional (1955 through 1988)
4. Lowrider Excellence Award
Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. Award will be chosen by the judging staff based on craftsmanship, quality, detail, tastefulness and overall appearance. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2010 Tour Events and a monetary award at the Las Vegas Super Show (vehicle must participate in at least one 2008 Tour Event to qualify for Las Vegas Award.).
5. Vehicle of the Year
Winners of “Best of Show” at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour “Best of Show” placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won a cumulative total of three years (either consecutively or non-consecutively) with the same vehicle and without making any major changes as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one “Best of Show” during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications as determined in the judges sole and absolute discretion, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only. 

If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb Car fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three. A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if said vehicle is on exhibition. 
E. PRIZES

1. Class Prizes: Three trophies will be awarded in each class. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second trophies will be awarded (minimum score required). In the event of a tie, each winner will receive a trophy.

2. Best of Show Prizes: Three prizes will be awarded in each category. A First, Second and Third Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00, $500 and $250 respectively. In the event less than three cars compete in a given class, only First or First and Second Prizes will be awarded. In the event of a tie, the winners will split the prize. For example, If two competitors tie for 1st, they split 1st & 2nd prize money and 3rd place prize money goes to next competitor. If three competitors tie for first, they split 1st, 2nd & 3rd prize money. If two competitors tie for 2nd, they split 2nd & 3rd place prize money. If two competitors tie for 3rd, they split 3rd place prize money. Except as provided herein, no additional prize money will be awarded. For prizes in the "Best of Show" categories, the vehicle must score a minimum of 150 points (or 110 points for Traditional Class and 80 points for Original Class). Winning vehicles receiving less than the required minimum number of points will receive only one-half (1/2) of the stated prize value. 


2010 Lowrider Bicycle Exhibitor Rules

A. GENERAL

1. REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.

2. CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3. OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4. INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5. ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7. ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

9. SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

10. ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 
B. CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

4. Bicycle Classes 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) 
C. JUDGING

1. JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2. DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3. DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.

4. POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250
D. AWARDS/PRIZES 

1. For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)

4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. 


--------------------


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 23 2010, 10:36 AM~16972224
> *Doc....................
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 23 2010, 10:29 AM~16972170
> *is that afro jimmy's old place in the back?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


Bring that bitch out already !!! its lookin raw as fuck !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Mar 23 2010, 12:03 PM~16972485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

:biggrin:
4sale


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
love this car




> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 21 2010, 07:13 AM~16951340
> *Today Red Passion got the gold touch from PINK86REGAL.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Does anyone on here know *"HOLY MARQUIS"* number?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2010, 09:23 AM~16972100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOCK-UP BUT WHAT IT DO??


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Mar 22 2010, 09:46 PM~16966119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in due time muh ninja!. still need a few details to make it worth showing. :biggrin: :ninja:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

This is a 1980 Monte Carlo. It has been recently been painted. Also has 14x7 KO with brand new 175/70/14 hankooks that has never rolled on the streets. The car runs very good. It has tan interior, and Car has never been cut. if you have any questions let me know. Car can be shipped i work for a car transport company.
Im asking $4200 obo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 24 2010, 02:39 AM~16982752
> *This is a 1980 Monte Carlo. It has been recently been painted. Also has 14x7 KO with brand new 175/70/14 hankooks that has never rolled on the streets. The car runs very good. It has tan interior, and Car has never been cut. if you have any questions let me know. Car can be shipped i work for a car transport company.
> Im asking $4200 obo
> 
> ...


 :0 clean car....good luck on the sale


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 23 2010, 12:55 PM~16974573
> *:yes:
> *


kool i thought i reconized it


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 22 2010, 06:09 PM~16964642
> *:biggrin: how you been sir
> *



all is great hommie , ur car looking good by the way


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 22 2010, 06:51 PM~16965012
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...



conooooooooo :wow:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2010, 10:23 AM~16972100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know that store afro jimmy's store


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

i need a 13 center gold dayton it could be 88 spokes or 100......
asap


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

This is a 1980 Monte Carlo. It has been recently been painted. Also has 14x7 KO with brand new 175/70/14 hankooks that has never rolled on the streets. The car runs very good. It has tan interior, and Car has never been cut. if you have any questions let me know. Car can be shipped i work for a car transport company.
Im asking $4200 obo










> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 24 2010, 03:59 AM~16983352
> *:0 clean car....good luck on the sale
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Mar 24 2010, 09:33 AM~16983779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Anytime homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

doc....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hans what it do homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 24 2010, 01:08 PM~16987247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE RIGHT THERE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAYTON WIRE WHEELS is doing gold again for those of you that were wondering. they did stop doing gold for a lil bit but it was to upgrade their equipment . DAYTON does their own gold and does not use anybody outside of the company.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, DOUBLE-O, Mr lowrider305
wats good homey que la berga loko wats poppin :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oreja i see u ma ***** que bola :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 24 2010, 04:12 PM~16987283
> *THATS NICE RIGHT THERE
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good dre


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Mar 24 2010, 04:27 PM~16987413
> *Que la verga LOCO, DOUBLE-O, Mr lowrider305
> wats good homey que la berga loko wats poppin  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yooo whats good homie....you got the towncar yet???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 24 2010, 02:13 PM~16987904
> *:biggrin: Whats good dre
> *


CHILLING BRO. WANTING TO SEE YOUR OUT IN STREET


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



















[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 24 2010, 05:35 PM~16988058
> *CHILLING BRO. WANTING TO SEE YOUR OUT IN STREET
> *


 :biggrin: Im out here on these streets all day every day!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Im tryin to get her on point for south beach being spring brake an all...SOME MANNY BIG GIRLS GOING TO BE OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I wann show off my shit but I still ant got my bumper fillers & still not wetsaned n buff yet so im not sure yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

>


[/quote]
nell nawwwwwwww


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 24 2010, 02:44 PM~16988143
> *:biggrin: Im out here on these streets all day every day!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Im tryin to get her on point for south beach being spring brake an all...SOME MANNY BIG GIRLS GOING TO BE OUT THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I wann show off my shit but I still ant got my bumper fillers & still not wetsaned n buff yet so im not sure yet
> *


NICE. THATS WHAT IM TRYING TO DO.. HIT THE BEACH NOT THE BIG GIRLS...
IF YOU WANNA SEE BIG GIRLS COME CHILL AT THE SHOP FOR A DAY.. THEY BE AT THE CHINESSE SPOT ALL DAY :wow:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

,* HOLY MARQUIS*
OYE IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU BRO..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i need a back bumper for a big body 93-96 fleetwood plz if any one have one let me know asap


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

motivation :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 24 2010, 05:53 PM~16988211
> *NICE. THATS WHAT IM TRYING TO DO.. HIT THE BEACH NOT THE BIG GIRLS...
> IF YOU WANNA SEE BIG GIRLS COME CHILL AT THE SHOP FOR A DAY.. THEY BE AT THE CHINESSE SPOT ALL DAY :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 24 2010, 02:39 PM~16988089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NAW WAT A BAD ONE :twak: :banghead: :rant: :sprint: :run:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 24 2010, 03:09 PM~16988387
> *motivation  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but I think it would look hard as fuck with sum center gold rims


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need my hood bodyworked anyone


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Mar 24 2010, 06:56 PM~16988883
> *Nice but I think it would look hard as fuck with sum center gold rims
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For Sale or trade.

2 door Bomb..

'48 Plymouth


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> [/quotedanm those mexican dont play


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 23 2010, 08:41 AM~16972259
> *that lockup crazy fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



AWWWW SHIT NOT THE GREEN STORE DONT DO IT TO THEM OOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 24 2010, 03:57 PM~16987120
> *hans what it do homie
> *



chillin homie...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need my hood body worked anyone?


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Mar 24 2010, 03:56 PM~16988883
> *Nice but I think it would look hard as fuck with sum center gold rims
> *


Why U hate FOOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 24 2010, 08:41 PM~16992196
> *AWWWW SHIT NOT THE GREEN STORE DONT DO IT TO THEM OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *



where you been at fool.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2010, 10:25 AM~16995460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

Anyone got the hook up on tires im looking for 2 tires size 265 35 22 nexxen preferred thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL_@Mar 25 2010, 09:03 AM~16996365
> *Anyone got the hook up on tires im looking for 2 tires size 265 35 22 nexxen preferred thanks
> *


120e NEXXEN


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

SOMTHING NEW AT MY HOUSE


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Any hangouts tonight????


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

This Sunday everybody is welcome to come free food an drinks


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

anyone distribute daytons pm me...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Mar 25 2010, 06:19 PM~16999986
> *This Sunday everybody is welcome to come free food an drinks
> 
> 
> ...


I gott work :angry: :angry:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2010, 09:22 AM~16972094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jimmy is every where


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNA CUSTOMZ_@Mar 25 2010, 03:19 PM~16999986
> *This Sunday everybody is welcome to come free food an drinks
> 
> 
> ...


ill defenetely be there


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

i know ya boys aint seen me on the streets in a minbut a quick sneak peak


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Bro i need some bodywork done asap him me up


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17001306
> *i know ya boys aint seen me on the streets in a minbut a quick sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...



ISNT THAT DANNY FROM ROLLIN OLD MOTOR FROM THE CUTLASS???


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone wants to buy a nice project I got the 2 door Plymouth it's a 48


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Mar 25 2010, 06:43 PM~17001992
> *ISNT THAT DANNY FROM ROLLIN OLD MOTOR FROM THE CUTLASS???
> *


na big dawg thats built not bought...3500 into it and still counting


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 25 2010, 10:06 PM~17002258
> *na big dawg thats built not bought...3500 into it and still counting
> 
> 
> ...



tight work...color looked similar...looks good keep it up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 25 2010, 10:06 PM~17002258
> *na big dawg thats built not bought...3500 into it and still counting
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMM SIDEWAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ON 13'S :biggrin:


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

anyone wanna get rid of their stock for a g-body..tires or no tires..lookin for stock regal hub caps too


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

edit: all four stockS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 25 2010, 05:37 PM~17001306
> *i know ya boys aint seen me on the streets in a minbut a quick sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Mar 22 2010, 09:14 PM~16968568
> *1962 Chevrolet Impala 2dr HardTop, No motor. Brand new floors and braces, lower trunk pans, upper trunk pans/braces, over $2,000 in new metal. Clean SS interior, must see!! ASKING $2,500
> 
> 
> ...


where u locatrd at


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

yo anyone know where i can find issac munoz the painter that was in presidentials cc?? or know what shop he has or works at,, i need a good painter...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i need a back bumper for a big body 93-96 fleetwood plz if any one have one let me know asap


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2010, 07:14 AM~16995363
> *where you been at fool.......
> *



im right here where ive allways been lol whats good with you


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:0 :wow:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

any body got any hydro parts like springs,pistons,powerballs


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 26 2010, 06:28 AM~17006067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UHH OHH ANOTHER TOY ON THE STREET WIT NUTTIN BUT PUMPS N DUMPS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 26 2010, 06:17 AM~17006020
> *any body got any hydro parts like springs,pistons,powerballs
> *


powerballs $70 never used


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 25 2010, 01:18 PM~16998194
> *120e NEXXEN
> *


Pm me ur number or call me at 786 255 6180 Jesse i need to get those tires bro thanks i appreciate it


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 25 2010, 11:50 PM~17005120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tight but they were asking like 50k for that!! :loco:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 26 2010, 06:28 AM~17006067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck she deserves it.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 26 2010, 07:06 AM~17006229
> *powerballs $70 never used
> *



i got 50 bucks on em asap if u will let em go for that price holla


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lowridergame305, *STR8CLOWNIN LS*

yo i found a 2005 mystik styles dvd in tha crib sum old school shit right there


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

lol...yeah i made that a while back......good times.....


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY AT CNA CUSTOMS EVERYONE IS INVITED TO ATTEND FREE FOOD MUSIC AND DRINKS....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MAJESTICS MIAMI PICNIC JUNE 27,2010 MORE INFO COMING SOON *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lylorly, lowbikeon20z,* MISTER ED
* sup hoe ass *****!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 24 2010, 05:09 PM~16988387
> *motivation  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet Ranfla.


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 23 2010, 11:39 PM~16982752
> *This is a 1980 Monte Carlo. It has been recently been painted. Also has 14x7 KO with brand new 175/70/14 hankooks that has never rolled on the streets. The car runs very good. It has tan interior, and Car has never been cut. if you have any questions let me know. Car can be shipped i work for a car transport company.
> Im asking $4000 obo
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY 96 IMPALA SS LOWERED IT 1ST PIC 2ND WAS STOCK HEIGHT....




















JDS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2010, 11:22 AM~16972094
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY DOG JIMMY FAMOUS......GOOD PICTURE O... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY DOG JUST LOOK LIKE A MODEL IN DAT BMW ON 24S I NEED U TO MODEL ON MY IMPALA FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 26 2010, 01:44 PM~17007906
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lylorly, lowbikeon20z, MISTER ED
> sup hoe ass *****!!!!!!!!!!
> *



why i gotta be a hoe...... ***** yes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 26 2010, 05:23 PM~17009728
> *MY 96 IMPALA SS LOWERED IT 1ST PIC 2ND WAS STOCK HEIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...



b!tch looks hard j-d :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2010, 03:45 PM~17010309
> *why i gotta be a hoe...... ***** yes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bahahahaha cuz u forgot yo pplz!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2010, 03:46 PM~17010318
> *b!tch looks hard j-d  :biggrin:
> *


x305!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 26 2010, 06:53 PM~17010367
> *bahahahaha cuz u forgot yo pplz!!
> *



b!tch you never on anyway.... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2010, 06:46 PM~17010318
> *b!tch looks hard j-d  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS PERDIDO WATS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 26 2010, 07:37 PM~17010686
> *THANKS PERDIDO WATS GOOD :biggrin:
> *



chillin my ninja :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

whats good DANNY305 long time


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY DOGS TRUCK ON 4S I FRESHLY PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 26 2010, 09:12 AM~17007140
> *i got 50 bucks on em asap if u will let em go for that price holla
> *


come get them


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 26 2010, 02:44 PM~17009890
> *MY DOG JUST LOOK LIKE A MODEL IN DAT BMW ON 24S  I NEED U TO MODEL ON MY IMPALA FOOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


.

it's missing a KILLER!lol









.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Mar 26 2010, 11:13 PM~17012605
> *.
> 
> it's missing a KILLER!lol
> ...


OH HELL NO LOL...REST IN PEACE TO THE KILLER GOOSE JIMMY U AINT INVITE NOBODY TO THE FUNERAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 26 2010, 01:40 PM~17007882
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI PICNIC JUNE 27,2010 MORE INFO COMING SOON
> *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2010, 03:55 PM~17010388
> *b!tch you never on anyway....  :biggrin:
> *


fuck l.i.l u got a chico's #...lol dale puta. hope all is good


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Mar 26 2010, 08:13 PM~17012605
> *.
> .
> .
> ...



WTF????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 26 2010, 02:23 PM~17009728
> *MY 96 IMPALA SS LOWERED IT 1ST PIC 2ND WAS STOCK HEIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 27 2010, 07:55 AM~17015630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 27 2010, 07:55 AM~17015630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Getting Ready for Tampa A Lil peek
sorry for the big pic


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 27 2010, 12:42 PM~17016241
> *Getting Ready for Tampa A Lil peek
> sorry for the big pic
> 
> ...



24k gold plating....n!ce :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 27 2010, 12:42 PM~17016241
> *Getting Ready for Tampa A Lil peek
> sorry for the big pic
> 
> ...


fuckin baller


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WHO A GOOD MECHANIC CAN GIVE ME AN ESTIMATE TO FIX BLOWN HEAD GASKETS ON AN 05 BENZ S500 AMG. PM ME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

SOLD


> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 23 2010, 11:39 PM~16982752
> *This is a 1980 Monte Carlo. It has been recently been painted. Also has 14x7 KO with brand new 175/70/14 hankooks that has never rolled on the streets. The car runs very good. It has tan interior, and Car has never been cut. if you have any questions let me know. Car can be shipped i work for a car transport company.
> Im asking $4200 obo
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 27 2010, 12:42 PM~17016241
> *Getting Ready for Tampa A Lil peek
> sorry for the big pic
> 
> ...


dam whiteboy like that


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 27 2010, 10:55 AM~17015630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

rasta mon how the monte


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Mar 23 2010, 12:14 AM~16968568
> *1962 Chevrolet Impala 2dr HardTop, No motor. Brand new floors and braces, lower trunk pans, upper trunk pans/braces, over $2,000 in new metal. Clean SS interior, must see!! ASKING $2,500
> 
> 
> ...



Seen one just like this on a trailer northbound on turnpike today.


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)




----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

SOLD THIS MORNING


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

DUECE ON :biggrin: THE WAY TO NEW YORK


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, Mr lowrider305

WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

LAZ'S REGAL GETTING READY


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17020369
> *LAZ'S REGAL GETTING READY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Mar 28 2010, 12:13 AM~17020360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I SEE YOU LAZ PROPZ


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17020369
> *LAZ'S REGAL GETTING READY
> 
> 
> ...


No more white.................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2010, 11:15 PM~17020369
> *LAZ'S REGAL GETTING READY
> 
> 
> ...


nice... :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

who's going to the hangout today??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17020369
> *LAZ'S REGAL GETTING READY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17020369
> *LAZ'S REGAL GETTING READY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17020369
> *LAZ'S REGAL GETTING READY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 27 2010, 07:55 AM~17015630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

lo lo,

:wave:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

wanted to buy:

lowrider / project car that will run and drive for under 3K
I live in apartment complex with tiny garage so I cant do frame off resto type stuff. any car concidered a project has to be able to drive home.
im feelin the old school cars - 1979 and below

also wanted to buy - powerballs

I realley miss my old 72 pontiac lemans. it rusted in places that made it un salvagable to me - so I sold it off - but that car was my daily driver for 8 years. now that its gone I need something to fill that spot again


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKZ TO CNA(I FOR GOT THE NEW NAME THAT THE DJ SAID TODY)for a nice hangout!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2010, 12:01 AM~17029417
> *THANKZ TO CNA(I FOR GOT THE NEW NAME THAT THE DJ SAID TODY)for a nice hangout!!!
> *


i think its illusions now ??/


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Mar 29 2010, 01:07 AM~17029500
> *i think its illusions now ??/
> *


 :happysad: not sure lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

got this artwork for sale if intrested. nice to put on the wall of your shop. $500


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

400 chevy small block for sale. stock never bored over. no smoke or ticking strong runner comes with heads. and engine stand came outa 72 impala wagon $500


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Mar 29 2010, 03:11 AM~17030466
> *got this artwork for sale if intrested. nice to put on the wall of your shop. $500
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: now thats what you call airbrushin


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

whats crackin lowrider brothas... i have a custom paint shop here in colorado and me/wife/kids are looking to move to florida and buy a house.. is there any custom shops out there? maybe hiring? 

ive been airbrushing for 23 years and i have alot of my work in many magazines.. welding/bodywork/paint/murals/colorsanding and buffing/ pin stripping/ leafing/ flakes/candys/pearls/ patterns... etc

plus i have a 64 and a 51 bomba im working on and wouldnt mind hooking up with new friends?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Mar 29 2010, 12:11 AM~17030466
> *got this artwork for sale if intrested. nice to put on the wall of your shop. $500
> 
> 
> ...



Hellraizer aka Bicho Customs :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 29 2010, 07:15 AM~17031492
> *Hellraizer aka Bicho Customs  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

rain rain go away u fuckin wit my paint job today


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 29 2010, 07:48 AM~17031385
> *whats crackin lowrider brothas... i have a custom paint shop here in colorado and me/wife/kids are looking to move to florida and buy a house.. is there any custom shops out there? maybe hiring?
> 
> ive been airbrushing for 23 years and i have alot of my work in many magazines.. welding/bodywork/paint/murals/colorsanding and buffing/ pin stripping/ leafing/ flakes/candys/pearls/ patterns... etc
> ...


join us with 51 bomba viejitos miami fl hit me up if you can


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr lowrider305, BUBBA-D
whats up homie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ONE TIME FOR ILLUSIONS CUSTOMS THAT WAS A GREAT HANGOUT YESTERDAY.......... AND TO THE ASSHOLES WITH THE CLOWN MOBILES
LIKE ALWAYS FUCKING ACTING LIKE FOOLS


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

forsale 150.00 let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hans vicky took this pic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale i brought it at northern tool for 200.00 asking 125.00 let me no


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale 2stage 60gallon 2hrp big motor and heavyduty its a shop compressor asking 375.00obo 786-380-6468 anytime its 110-220volts


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Yo does anyone know were I can find issac munoz, he's a painter somewhere in hialeah,,,please help me somone,,,,,I need a badass painter!!!!! ,,,,,,also I have a right fender, radiator support, front bumper off a 83 monte,,,and 1 16inch rear cylinder,,,,,also front clip in so so condition,,,,hit me up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

props on the pics watson.......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 29 2010, 05:13 PM~17034875
> *props on the pics watson.......
> *


THANKZ BIG DOWG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2010, 02:38 PM~17033584
> *hans vicky took this pic
> 
> 
> ...



tell her i said thanx... looks good... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 29 2010, 05:39 PM~17035080
> *tell her i said thanx... looks good... :biggrin:
> *


Ya ill tell her


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 27 2010, 08:10 PM~17019435
> *Seen one just like this on a trailer northbound on turnpike today.
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN ****** HAVE MONEY THINGS GET SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

want to trade my 24s by 9 with 255/30/24 tires for another set of 24s by 9 with the same tires if you dont have the same tires and i like your rims il keep my tires and trade you just the rims and you stay with your tires. call me at 786-378-3124 any time. lug pattern 5x5 NO DENT BENDS NUTHING


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 29 2010, 09:52 AM~17032777
> *join us with 51 bomba viejitos miami fl hit me up if you can
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo thanks 2every1 who's commented on my car uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Booty Kit For Sale.......make offer......954-687-3340


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Mar 29 2010, 06:44 PM~17037417
> *Yo thanks 2every1 who's commented on my car  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Loookin goood


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 27 2010, 07:55 AM~17015630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good rod


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

86 CUTTLASS FOR SALE PM ME CLEAN BODY FLOOR IS HAS RUST OTHER THAN THAT ITS CLEAN


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Got some stuff for sale.

Double Wammy pump with hardlines and pumps plumbed ready to go. $300 Firm.

Chrome g-body Drive Shaft
$150 firm
Chrome G-Body tranny cross member
$200
Molded and chromed brake drums
$200

Get chromed out just in time for Tampa.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2010, 11:32 AM~17042865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good, the whites are a bit burned.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 30 2010, 11:38 AM~17042914
> *Looks Good, the whites are a bit burned.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 30 2010, 12:02 PM~17043141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TH!S !S NOT BROWARD FEST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 30 2010, 10:45 AM~17044034
> *TH!S !S NOT BROWARD FEST  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


still south florida spring break :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I took this photo im just not tagin it


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2010, 02:09 PM~17044238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2010, 11:17 PM~17038618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this car........


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2010, 03:07 PM~17044688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE DAT BOX BEEN LOOKING GOOD FOR YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 30 2010, 09:02 AM~17043141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW A PLACE I CAN GET SOME RIMS RE DRILLED?????


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Mar 29 2010, 06:36 PM~17036073
> *want to trade my 24s by 9 with 255/30/24 tires for another set of 24s by 9 with the same tires if you dont have the same tires and i like your rims il keep my tires and trade you just the rims and you stay with your tires. call me at 786-378-3124 any time. lug pattern 5x5 NO DENT BENDS NUTHING
> 
> 
> ...


u wanna sell em? pm me the info


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 30 2010, 11:14 AM~17042727
> *Got some stuff for sale.
> 
> Double Wammy pump with hardlines and pumps plumbed ready to go. $300 Firm.
> ...



here are some pics


























Kick panels $100


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 30 2010, 05:16 PM~17045726
> *More pics of this car........
> *


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DIRTY SOUTH RADIO NOW HAS PHONE TUNE IN LINKS ITS THE NEW WAVE OF THE FUTURE GET TUNE IN RIGHT ON YOUR PHONE TAKE US ON THE GO HERE IS HOW LET ME KNOW IF IT WORKS FOR YOU ANY 1 ELSE HAS ANY OTHER SMART PHONES CAN TRY THE SMART LINK


Take Dirty South Radio On The Go On Ya I-Phone Type This 
(iphone.wdsro.com)In Ya Web Browser On Ya Phone


Take Dirty South Radio On The Go On Ya BlackBerry Type This 
(smart.wdsro.com)In Ya Web Browser On Ya Phone


DirtySouthRadio On Da Go On Ya Android Download Droid Live Lite From AndroidMarket
Den TypeThis(Android.wdsro.com)InYa WebBrowser 

ALSO CHECK OUT MY RADIO SHOW WEEKDAYS 10PM TO 12PM


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2010, 11:35 PM~17050016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ANYONE NEEDS LAST MINUTE GOLD PLATING FOR TAMPA HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Booty Kit for sale....$290....954-687-3340


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 31 2010, 12:36 AM~17050823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I got more pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

2 10" Kicker Solo Baric L7's Subwoofers with Amp. Make Offers.


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1670583209.html


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 31 2010, 01:06 PM~17056157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or the front wheels bigger than the rear?


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 31 2010, 04:58 PM~17056625
> *Is it just me or the front wheels bigger than the rear?
> *


LOOKS LIKE IT...PROB COULDNT FIT THAT LIP WITH THE BIGGER WHEELS...LOOKS NICE THO


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 31 2010, 02:17 PM~17055267
> *:biggrin: I got more pics
> *


post dem thangs up den homie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*CHECK THIS OUT.....NOT SOMETHING ILL DO BUT IT LOOKS GOOD...LOCK UP *
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=532840&st=0





> Alright......So I made some ball joint extensions and put them on my low-low and they look hella good,whats really nice about them is when you lock up the front they give you that extended a-arm look( \ / ) without having extended a-arms,and when you drop the front the wheels straighten out to where there is no toe in( | | ) and you wont wear out your front tires,its like having upper a-arm extensions but with a stock option!!!.... :thumbsup: I made a few extra pairs of ball joint extensions if anyone is interested in purchasing them,they come predrilled with all bolts and nuts ,plus upper nut spacers,everything you need to install them for $25 plus shipping....or you could just make them yourself but either way they look bad ass!!!!... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 31 2010, 04:56 PM~17058444
> *CHECK THIS OUT.....NOT SOMETHING ILL DO BUT IT LOOKS GOOD...LOCK UP
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 wow!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 31 2010, 08:18 PM~17058694
> *:0  :0 wow!!
> *


 he said he daily it also


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 31 2010, 05:22 PM~17058731
> *he said he daily it also
> *


 :twak: :loco:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## krome (May 16, 2009)

:wow: is that a walrus? no wonder turists are not coming to south beach anymore just look at that. :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DRON........ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

I'M SELLING MY CAR AND THIS IS IT.. IVE GOT 4K IN RECEIPTS FOR DRIVE TRAIN ALONE.. IM DONE WITH IT. IVE NEVER HAD PROBLEM ON BUILDS BUT I GOT TO MUCH INTO THIS LET IT GO TO WASTE. I RAN IT 3 TIMES FOR ABOUT 2 MIN. AT A TIME BUT TONIGHT I IDLED IT FOR ABOUT 10 MIN. AND AFTER THIS I CHECKED AND I HAD WATER IN THE OIL.. I NEED A RELIABLE TRANSPORTATION. HYDROS HAVE BEEN REMOVED BUT I GOT EVERYTHING HERE AT HOME IF INTERESTED PLEASE NO LOW BALLERS THANKS..
edit: 786 413 7970


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Mar 31 2010, 09:09 PM~17061528
> *I'M SELLING MY CAR AND THIS IS IT.. IVE GOT 4K IN RECEIPTS FOR DRIVE TRAIN ALONE.. IM DONE WITH IT. IVE NEVER HAD PROBLEM ON BUILDS BUT I GOT TO MUCH INTO THIS LET IT GO TO WASTE. I RAN IT 3 TIMES FOR ABOUT 2 MIN. AT A TIME BUT TONIGHT I IDLED IT FOR ABOUT 10 MIN. AND AFTER THIS I CHECKED AND I HAD WATER IN THE OIL.. I NEED A RELIABLE TRANSPORTATION. HYDROS HAVE BEEN REMOVED BUT I GOT EVERYTHING HERE AT HOME IF INTERESTED PLEASE NO LOW BALLERS THANKS..
> 
> 
> ...


how much :dunno:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 31 2010, 01:37 PM~17056456
> *2 10" Kicker Solo Baric L7's Subwoofers with Amp. Make Offers.
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1670583209.html
> *


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

What kina amp?


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 31 2010, 05:33 PM~17058826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Sea world called,,,,,they want there whale back,,,,I feel sorry for that quarter panel, that's cavaler abuse!!!


----------



## krome (May 16, 2009)

I heard that they killed a cat with just their shadow :wow:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 1 2010, 12:38 AM~17062611
> *Sea world called,,,,,they want there whale back,,,,I feel sorry for that quarter panel, that's cavaler abuse!!!
> *


Can't fuck with them Sea World bitches! Them hoes might eat you...no what I'm talkin' bout... :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Mar 31 2010, 11:32 PM~17062562
> *What kina amp?
> *


boss 1400 watts


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 31 2010, 10:00 PM~17062220
> *how much :dunno:
> *


make me a reasonable offer i wont deny


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

FOR SALE 

350 (NEW) CRATE Engine, 
Edlebrock 4-Barrel Carb/Manifold 
Hooker Headers
Crawler CAM
Bored out pistions 
Shaved Heads
Motor has less than 3k Miles. Got it off my boy some time ago, But dont need it .
He invested $3400
Runs very strong, 

$850 obo. Delivery Available  
PM me if interested


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

(NOT MINE) I RODE BY THE RESTORATION SHOP JUST A LITTLE BIT AGO AND I SEEN A 1964 HARDTOP IMPALA IN THE BACK ON THE ROLL BACK....I ASKED WHERE DID THEY FIND THAT ...THEY SAID THEY JUST GOT IT IN TODAY FROM A OLD MAN IN SEBRING FLORIDA THAT HAD IT IN HIS GRADGE FOR YEARS!!!! HE WAS A COLLECTOR... I ASKED ON PRICE AND I SAID MAYBE AROUND THE 20K RANGE AND HE SAID MORE LIKE 40K RANGE... HE ALSO SAID WE HAVE NOT MADE A PRICE ON IT YET...WHEN I WAS WALKING AWAY I HEARD THEM SAYING SOMETHING ABOUT IT GOING FOR 25K EASY!! IT HAS 6K OG MILES ON IT....EXTENDED SKIRTS ALSO...HE SAID THE INTERIOR LOOKS LIKE IT HAS NEVER EVEN BEEN SAT IT .....I WILL GET SOME PICTURES IN ABOUT 2 HOURS...HERE IS THERE NUMBER IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.....JUST FIGURED I WOULD HELP SOMEONE OUT THAT IS LOOKING FOR A PERFECT IMPALA

O'Hara's Restorations 10 S Scenic Hwy
Frostproof, FL 33843 

(863) 635-9008


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

I once had a friend that went home from the club with a fat girl like that, I haven't seen him since,,,its been like 10 years, maybee she's a giant roach from another planet like mib,,,,,


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

second 2none eddie
:nicoderm:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Apr 1 2010, 02:31 PM~17067271
> *second 2none eddie
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Mar 30 2010, 08:43 PM~17048380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FRIGGIN NICE!!!


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 31 2010, 05:33 PM~17058826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow thanx for posting an embarrassing pic of me!! I have this funny look on my face lol.. nd thats not very nice wut ur sayng about my friends.. behave fellas..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 31 2010, 08:33 PM~17058826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what Good MiAmI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

alot of good meat in the m.i.a 305?wow


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 1 2010, 05:09 PM~17069112
> *alot of good meat in the m.i.a 305?wow
> 
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

im having a problem with my AC on my 95 fleetwood the blower dose not turn off even when the car is off. can some one. plz help me thank you.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Apr 1 2010, 01:47 PM~17067398
> *THATS FRIGGIN NICE!!!
> *


I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE ITS ON ( PATTERN POST) IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE WILD AS HELL  :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

any shows on may 16th in or around miami???? coming down from nyc just want to know if they was anything thanks fellas.


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

zNTYT2slz6M&hl
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 1 2010, 08:03 PM~17070804
> *zNTYT2slz6M&hl
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


5:22 to 5:30 is the best...lol


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 1 2010, 04:30 PM~17068766
> *
> 
> 
> ...




yo how much does that guy charge for that paintjob?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

1966 caprice ss for sale $6000 or best reasonable offer. Car needs paint and new hood and trunk which my boy has those parts all you have to do is swap them. If anybody intrested pm me. Hydraulics are brand new car is always garage kept. Real good project.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 1 2010, 05:09 PM~17069112
> *alot of good meat in the m.i.a 305?wow
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh: :rofl: :sprint:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 2 2010, 11:00 AM~17074712
> *:wow:  :uh:  :rofl:  :sprint:
> *


LOL


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

86 CUTTLASS FOR SALE PM OR CALL ME 786 624 1033 CLEAN BODY FLOOR IS HAS RUST OTHER THAN THAT ITS CLEAN


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## missmeme (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 1 2010, 07:09 PM~17069112
> *alot of good meat in the m.i.a 305?wow
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha funny...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Apr 2 2010, 11:22 AM~17076565
> *hahaha funny...
> *



I know big is supposed to be beautiful, but gdam how pretty these bitches wanna be??


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

What's up guys, I know everyone here has there own opinions but wanted to invite anyone that is interested in going to church on Easter weekend to go to Flamingo Road Church, in Cooper City. 

Times are Sat. 5pm and 7pm and Sun. 9am 11am 1pm 3pm and 5pm

Address is: 12401 Stirling Road, Cooper City, Fl 33330

they have other locations also for more info and directions go to flamingoroadchurch.com

God Bless and have a safe and great Easter weekend


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 2 2010, 02:20 PM~17077999
> *What's up guys, I know everyone here has there own opinions but wanted to invite anyone that is interested in going to church on Easter weekend to go to Flamingo Road Church, in Cooper City.
> 
> Times are Sat. 5pm and 7pm and Sun. 9am 11am 1pm 3pm and 5pm
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sweatit21, DANNY305

SEE YOU AT THE MEETING ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: AND DONT BE LATE!!!!


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 1 2010, 06:25 PM~17069740
> *I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE ITS ON ( PATTERN POST) IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE WILD AS HELL  :thumbsup:
> *


check it out under project rides 83 regal OBSESSION CENTRAL FL.. :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 2 2010, 06:09 AM~17074121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hit me up i got 
5k


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Apr 2 2010, 03:41 PM~17078769
> *check it out under project rides 83 regal OBSESSION CENTRAL FL.. :biggrin:
> *


its looking wild ass hell can't wait see it done :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 2 2010, 12:39 AM~17072002
> *yo how much does that guy charge for that paintjob?
> *


not sure...


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 2 2010, 04:46 PM~17079214
> *not sure...
> *


it depends what u guys want and i spray in a garage so might get a lil trash but i cut and buff all the cars....


----------



## missmeme (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 2 2010, 03:38 PM~17077652
> *I know big is supposed to be beautiful, but gdam how pretty these bitches wanna be??
> *


As pretty as wanna be... DALEEE


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Apr 2 2010, 10:37 AM~17076141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Any one got gold knock-off's for sale?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 3 2010, 12:06 AM~17081666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up miami, whats good fo 2day


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by missmeme_@Apr 2 2010, 08:33 PM~17080820
> *As pretty as wanna be... DALEEE
> *


  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 2 2010, 04:02 PM~17078933
> * hit me up i got
> 5k
> *


 Its got original motor in it and yes it does run.


----------



## 809LS (Apr 3, 2010)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 3 2010, 10:12 AM~17085043
> *Its got original motor in it and yes it does run.
> *


when can i pick it up


----------



## missmeme (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 3 2010, 10:58 AM~17084593
> *
> :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


I know me and my girls look good...


----------



## cheldingo (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 31 2010, 05:33 PM~17058826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 2 1 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

im looking for a 64 impala steering wheel if anyone has 1 for sale pm me thanks


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by massacre_@Apr 3 2010, 06:51 PM~17087629
> *im looking for a 64 impala steering wheel if anyone has 1 for sale pm me thanks
> *


BALLER.... EBAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 3 2010, 07:02 PM~17087688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these boxes are fuckin sick :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

$500 Patterned Roofs

Still got time before Tampa!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 3 2010, 11:03 PM~17088150
> *these boxes are fuckin sick  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 3 2010, 08:24 PM~17088344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$500 pattern roofs...thats just labor right!!!!i know i cant charge that cheap and supply every thing.... :uh:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

seen that plaque before and nice work..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Apr 4 2010, 12:14 AM~17088714
> *$500 pattern roofs...thats just labor right!!!!i know i cant charge that cheap and supply every thing.... :uh:
> *



No, $500 can get some nice ghost patterns on a car.
I got plenty of good clear lying around from previous work to clear a roof.

Now if a fully done top is wanted with kandies, flake, etc, it'll be more.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 4 2010, 12:42 AM~17088916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## krome (May 16, 2009)

"I know me and my girls look good..."-yeah right! when its feeding time at the Seaquarium!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## missmeme (Feb 9, 2010)

> "I know me and my girls look good..."-yeah right! when its feeding time at the Seaquarium!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: I hope everyone has a nice day with there familys today


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

happy easter everyone!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HAPPY EASTER HOMIES FROM STREETSTYLE FLA


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

Perfect day to take out the fleet







 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Apr 4 2010, 11:55 AM~17092807
> *Perfect day to take out the fleet
> 
> 
> ...


nice drive way....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Apr 4 2010, 02:55 PM~17092807
> *Perfect day to take out the fleet
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

still wanted to buy = 1977 and under project car for up to 3 thousand max. must be able to drive home to my house.
2 door / 4 door dont matter as much to me - but I shure dont want another unibody car to have to weld up for hydraulic use.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

tryna be out for majestics picnic hopefully


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

P78dayz :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2010, 11:01 AM~17064589
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


MR DOUBLE O N STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC WATS GOOD FROM THE BAHAMAS.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 4 2010, 05:00 PM~17094366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA U KNOW THAT AINT IN MIAMI.....WISH IT WAS THO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Apr 4 2010, 05:47 PM~17095043
> *MR DOUBLE O N STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC WATS GOOD FROM THE BAHAMAS.. :biggrin:
> *


wat dey do fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 4 2010, 07:59 PM~17094737
> *tryna be out for majestics picnic hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Apr 4 2010, 09:23 PM~17095262
> *HAHA U KNOW THAT AINT IN MIAMI.....WISH IT WAS THO
> *


lol


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE $5500 I WANT LOWRIDER BUT ON POINT NO LEMON OR BUCKET.

TIPLE BLACK BIG BODY IN PERFECT CONDITION EVERYTHING WORKS DRIVES SMOOTH ON 24s OR STOCK DOSENT MATTER TO ME IM NOT IN A RUSH.
IF INTERESTED CALL ME AT 786-378-3124


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE TIGHT WORK :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 10:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 10:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 09:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn came out good laz :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> > "I know me and my girls look good..."-yeah right! when its feeding time at the Seaquarium!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I think some people need to stop using funhouse mirrors from the youth fair,,,, them hoes steady keepin mcdonalds in biz!!!!!,,,,,


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 4 2010, 04:00 PM~17094366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sick glasshouse!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Apr 4 2010, 05:47 PM~17095043
> *MR DOUBLE O N STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC WATS GOOD FROM THE BAHAMAS.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 09:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. No roof pics? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CLEAN......


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

:biggrin: looks good 


> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find 4x6 headlights that can be used for hids in a gbody?,,,,,,


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 08:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice................hope to see it in Tampa.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Apr 4 2010, 12:55 PM~17092807
> *Perfect day to take out the fleet
> 
> 
> ...


Bringing them to Tampa?


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 5 2010, 10:08 AM~17099257
> *Anyone know where I can find 4x6 headlights that can be used for hids in a gbody?,,,,,,
> *


you can get them cheap on ebay, u also get a couple different choices... or i seen an ad on craigslist a couple days ago also..i think they wanted 30 a pair..not sure of what styles they do or dont have..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 PM~17096038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS.... LOVE THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 5 2010, 08:08 AM~17099257
> *Anyone know where I can find 4x6 headlights that can be used for hids in a gbody?,,,,,,
> *


brand new $50 got them all day!or i can do $165 installed with hids warrantied for 1 yr


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLApr 5 2010_@ 09:46 AM~17100041
> *you can get them cheap on ebay, u also get a couple different choices... or i seen an ad on craigslist a couple days ago also..i think they wanted 30 a pair..not sure of what styles they do or dont have..
> *


Thank you sir's


----------



## BLVD MOTORSPORTS (May 3, 2009)

FOR SALE $1100.00 PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Apr 4 2010, 02:30 PM~17093537
> *still wanted to buy =  1977 and under project car for up to 3 thousand max.  must be able to drive home to my house.
> 2 door / 4 door dont matter as much to me - but I shure dont want another unibody car to have to weld up for hydraulic use.
> *


some old man have a 1967 4dr hard top he had it for sale 3500.00 run
has everything call him 305-836-5605


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

shit Miami fest dead ass fuck..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 5 2010, 09:16 PM~17104965
> *shit Miami fest dead ass fuck..lol
> *


maybe everyone geting ready for suday...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 5 2010, 06:37 PM~17105209
> *maybe everyone geting ready for suday...
> *


you taking the marquis?


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

95 fleetwood for sale 4k obo
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535096


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 5 2010, 09:59 PM~17105499
> *you taking the marquis?
> *


naw homie


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17110490


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

this shyt dead wtf


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

every1 is keeping quiet for tampa


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

estan de pinga


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Well we can always make fun of fat girls


----------



## krome (May 16, 2009)

Where them manatees at?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

1 Members: *Magik007* :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

I figure there eating


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

Miren al perdido this ***** its working hard on this reccession... da boxs next to him its da secret...theres no tools there...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 6 2010, 03:38 PM~17113724
> *1 Members: Magik007 :biggrin:  :420:  :420:
> *


Sup Homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 6 2010, 06:42 PM~17115359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD BRIAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 6 2010, 04:43 PM~17115372
> *LOOKING GOOD BRIAN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks brotha!!


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

chargin up dem batterys.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY SEE U BOYS OUT THERE!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 6 2010, 04:42 PM~17115359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shot


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Dam that video made me feel old,,,,,snoop an dre must have laughed at that,,,,,, where's mr luke now???


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 7 2010, 07:36 AM~17121383
> *Dam that video made me feel old,,,,,snoop an dre must have laughed at that,,,,,, where's mr luke now???
> *


i saw luke a couple of weeks ago in the winn-dixie by miami lakes..


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I had fun this morning,,, dropped my monte to the body shop this morning,,, made it from s miami to hialeah, car with no back window, no tag, no insurance, got pulled over within 10 mins ,,,, (HOW STRANGE),,,,,,,the best part,,, I didn't get a ticket,, not all cops are dicks,,,just 98% of them,,,,,I just wish for once we wouldn't get pulled over at all,,,,will this bs ever stop????every dog has his day,,,,today was mine,,,tomm could b yours....


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Lol I guess he can't afford to pay somone eles to get his grocerys anymore,,lol


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535375


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

next ill take the snow tires off ...


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

GOT THESE G BODY A ARMS EXTENDED AND MOLDED $MAKE OFFER$. 6 BATTERY 2 PUMP RACK OUT OF CADILLAC $50 FIRM! PM OR HIT ME UP 786-468-0052.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

any1 got g body stock suspension? i need parts asap! let me know thanks


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Apr 7 2010, 05:39 PM~17126599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

,,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good miami...damn were everyone at


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

$5500

TRIPLE BLACK BIG BODY IN PERFECT CONDITION EVERYTHING WORKS lt1 engine DRIVES SMOOTH ON 24s OR STOCK DOSENT MATTER.
IF INTERESTED CALL ME AT 786-378-3124

or trade for g body lowrider juiced of equal value


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Apr 7 2010, 05:39 PM~17126599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: danm eddie that bitch lloking good
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY HOMEBOYS TEDY AND JEREMY DOING IT BIG IN BAHAMAS WITH THERE WHIP... :biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Apr 7 2010, 07:01 PM~17127569
> *MY HOMEBOYS TEDY AND JEREMY DOING IT BIG IN BAHAMAS WITH THERE WHIP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell naw lol you a clown fool. Hey are you gonna be in miami when i go down there
next week.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Apr 5 2010, 08:19 PM~17106618
> *95 fleetwood for sale 4k obo
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535096
> *


ttt


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 7 2010, 11:11 PM~17128526
> *hell naw lol you a clown fool. Hey are you gonna be in miami when i go down there
> next week.
> *


***** I GET BACK FRI N I LEAVE TO AUSTRALIA TUE I THOUGHT I WAS BUT FK IT GOTA MAKE DA MONEY FOOL...IF U DNT DO DAT TO UR CAR BY THE TM I CM BK IL DO IT FOR U ... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*HOTEL SPOTS FOR STREET DREAMZ C.C. 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY. 8TH 2010

LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE COMING IN FOR THE STREETDREAMZ C.C.EVENT TO GET THESE RATES.  

1).LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022 
11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

$69.99+TAX REGULAR RATES HERE

2).PATUXENT INN (301)934-3465
9400 CHESAPEAKE ST
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$65.99+TAX


3).CLARION INN(OLD HOLIDAY INN) 
45ST ST.PATRICKS DR
WALDORF,MD 20603

$89.99+TAX

4).SLEEP INN (301)392-0065
6860 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$95+ TAX

5).COUNTRY INN & SUITES (301)645-6595
2555 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

$90.00+ TAX

6).COMFORT SUITES (301)932-4400
11765 South Business Park Road
Waldorf, MD 20601
(301) 932-4400

$89.99+TAX

7).BEST WESTERN (301)934-4900
6900 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$95.00+TAX


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MAKE SURE YOU MENTION THE STREETDREAMZ EVENT TO GET THESE RATES.*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

79 juiced Monte 5k firm let me know pm me if interested


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Apr 7 2010, 11:22 PM~17128662
> ****** I GET BACK FRI N I LEAVE TO AUSTRALIA TUE I THOUGHT I WAS BUT FK IT GOTA MAKE DA MONEY FOOL...IF U DNT DO DAT TO UR CAR BY THE TM I CM BK IL DO IT FOR U ... :biggrin:
> *



damn ***** making that bread......


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Apr 7 2010, 08:22 PM~17128662
> ****** I GET BACK FRI N I LEAVE TO AUSTRALIA TUE I THOUGHT I WAS BUT FK IT GOTA MAKE DA MONEY FOOL...IF U DNT DO DAT TO UR CAR BY THE TM I CM BK IL DO IT FOR U ... :biggrin:
> *


aight dogg. Dam australia they got you all over da place huh fuck it make dat cheese fool.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Apr 7 2010, 07:01 PM~17127569
> *MY HOMEBOYS TEDY AND JEREMY DOING IT BIG IN BAHAMAS WITH THERE WHIP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DEY LOOOOOK LIKE DEY BIG &....DNT EVEN FIT N DHAT SHIT....

UMMMM IS DIS A JOKE??!!! LOL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Apr 8 2010, 09:56 AM~17133683
> *DEY LOOOOOK LIKE DEY BIG &....DNT EVEN FIT N DHAT SHIT....
> 
> UMMMM IS DIS A JOKE??!!! LOL
> *


dammm pero mira quien es rebekita estas perdidad mi socia.


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Apr 1 2010, 02:04 PM~17067550
> *wow thanx for posting an embarrassing pic of me!! I have this funny look on my face lol.. nd thats not very nice wut ur sayng about my friends.. behave fellas..
> *


SHUT DHAAAAA FUK UPPPP UUU WAAAAAK ASS FUKN HOOOOE... LMAOOOO!!!! UR UGLY ASS FUUUUK REGARDLESS WHATCHU THINK... & WHAT COLOR U DYE UR DAM HAIR... EEEEWLK!!! TRASHY ASS BITCH... DATS TOO BAD I HAVENT SEEN U EITHER SO I CAN BREAK UR FACE.... AND MAKE IT LOOK WAAAY MOOOORE UGLIER... DAM I CANT BELIEVE DIS MUTT STILL GETS ON DIS SHIT...
HOL' UP I'M HAVING A BARF ATTACK... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 1 2010, 02:49 PM~17067939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HA HAAAA... STR8 LAFFN AT DIS HOE...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

[/quote]

I THINK UMMA B SICK DAWW... OMGGGGGGGGG!!!! QUES ESTO.... EY MICHELLE U TRYNG TO HARD.... QUIT LIKE RYYYYT NOW.... ITS BAD FO YO HEALTH.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 AM~17133771
> *SHUT DHAAAAA FUK UPPPP UUU WAAAAAK ASS FUKN HOOOOE... LMAOOOO!!!! UR UGLY ASS FUUUUK REGARDLESS WHATCHU THINK... & WHAT COLOR U DYE UR DAM HAIR... EEEEWLK!!! TRASHY ASS BITCH... DATS TOO BAD I HAVENT SEEN U EITHER SO I CAN BREAK UR FACE.... AND MAKE IT LOOK WAAAY MOOOORE UGLIER... DAM I CANT BELIEVE DIS MUTT STILL GETS ON DIS SHIT...
> HOL' UP I'M HAVING A BARF ATTACK...      :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> *


 oye deja de buscar problemas problematica lol


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 31 2010, 05:33 PM~17058826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:

QUE PENA YOOO NO PARQUEO ESE LEMON EN LA PLAYA SI TUUU ME PAGAS A MI... SUMBODY LLAMA AL BIANDERO.... 

BITCH I WOULDNT EVEN STAND DNEXT TO DAT SHIT IF I WAS U!!!


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 8 2010, 10:01 AM~17133727
> *dammm pero mira quien es rebekita estas perdidad mi socia.
> *


LMAOOOO!!! PERDIDA YOOOO??!!! SI... I HAVE A BOYFRIEND NOW... AND CANT BE ON DIS SHIT ERRYDAY NO MORE... BT ITS ALWAYS FUN TO TRY DAT WAK ASS HOE... GOD KNOWS NOT TO PUT HER DOWN MY PATH...HE DOIN HER A FAVOR... TRUUUST ME... BT ANYWAYS HOW ARE YOU DOING?? WHATS NEW WITH U??


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Apr 8 2010, 10:15 AM~17133842
> *LMAOOOO!!! PERDIDA YOOOO??!!! SI... I HAVE A BOYFRIEND NOW... AND CANT BE ON DIS SHIT ERRYDAY NO MORE... BT ITS ALWAYS FUN TO TRY DAT WAK ASS HOE... GOD KNOWS NOT TO PUT HER DOWN MY PATH...HE DOIN HER A FAVOR... TRUUUST ME... BT ANYWAYS HOW ARE YOU DOING?? WHATS NEW WITH U??
> *


shit nada chillin im hardly on this bullshit either. Oye pero yo pensaba que tu y ella eran amigas antes o no.


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> SHUT DHAAAAA FUK UPPPP UUU WAAAAAK ASS FUKN HOOOOE... LMAOOOO!!!! UR UGLY ASS FUUUUK REGARDLESS WHATCHU THINK... & WHAT COLOR U DYE UR DAM HAIR... EEEEWLK!!! TRASHY ASS BITCH... DATS TOO BAD I HAVENT SEEN U EITHER SO I CAN BREAK UR FACE.... AND MAKE IT LOOK WAAAY MOOOORE UGLIER... DAM I CANT BELIEVE DIS MUTT STILL GETS ON DIS SHIT...
> HOL' UP I'M HAVING A BARF ATTACK... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Apr 7 2010, 10:01 PM~17127569
> *MY HOMEBOYS TEDY AND JEREMY DOING IT BIG IN BAHAMAS WITH THERE WHIP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I bet Jeremy is going insane out there without Lacy!! Lol


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 8 2010, 02:44 PM~17134604
> *I bet Jeremy is going insane out there without Lacy!! Lol
> *


DAT ***** CRYING EVERYNITE FOR HER FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 8 2010, 08:00 AM~17132033
> *damn ***** making that bread......
> *


I GOTA MAKE DAT MONEY FOOL WATS UP WITH U :biggrin:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Pic from a year ago. Been sitting since. 8000 original miles u can come see the vin and u can look it up if u want to. Cant hold onto it anymore. $1400 needs tires and battery is bad


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Apr 7 2010, 08:39 PM~17126599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHIT EDDIE the cutty looksSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Apr 8 2010, 01:15 PM~17133842
> *LMAOOOO!!! PERDIDA YOOOO??!!! SI... I HAVE A BOYFRIEND NOW... AND CANT BE ON DIS SHIT ERRYDAY NO MORE... BT ITS ALWAYS FUN TO TRY DAT WAK ASS HOE... GOD KNOWS NOT TO PUT HER DOWN MY PATH...HE DOIN HER A FAVOR... TRUUUST ME... BT ANYWAYS HOW ARE YOU DOING?? WHATS NEW WITH U??
> *


:scrutinize: 









What's up homie!?! Lol


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any set ups for sale pm me piks and info


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 8 2010, 06:08 PM~17137881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 8 2010, 08:08 PM~17137881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

We Tampa Bound !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

good morning


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

*INKSTINCT003* :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

THE CHAMP


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 9 2010, 02:04 PM~17144524
> *THE CHAMP
> 
> 
> ...


Seen it in person. This picture does this car no justice. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 9 2010, 11:04 AM~17144524
> *THE CHAMP
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass fuck but is it ready for Tampa?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 9 2010, 01:07 PM~17145424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yoooo! david's shit looks fucking tits!!!


----------



## missmeme (Feb 9, 2010)

my new caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 9 2010, 02:35 PM~17144765
> *bad ass fuck but is it ready for Tampa?
> *


Saw it on Wednesday and was missing VERY little to be in the streets


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

for sale two 15s cvr in box never been used they gots to GO u can test them if u like.$300 obo 786-378-3124








24s with new tires for sale $1500


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2010, 10:05 AM~17032892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymoe pics of this


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 9 2010, 11:04 AM~17144524
> *THE CHAMP
> 
> 
> ...


Doing Big Thangs!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Apr 9 2010, 02:35 PM~17146102
> *yoooo! david's shit looks fucking tits!!!
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 9 2010, 02:04 PM~17144524
> *THE CHAMP
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 9 2010, 08:45 PM~17147445
> *anymoe  pics of this
> *


not sure ill check


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 8 2010, 09:08 PM~17137881
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 9 2010, 06:10 PM~17147581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking awesome!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

any of ya going to the lrm show, can ya take some pics of the lowrider bicycles there for me and post em up when you can, I'd like to see what Fl. got going on this year. Thanks in advance


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

well just got in the hotel from settin up the ride. looks like its gunna be a hell of a show. Impressive turn out, and high quality rides this year!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

not my pics :biggrin:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

We In Tampa ***** :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 AM~17133771
> *SHUT DHAAAAA FUK UPPPP UUU WAAAAAK ASS FUKN HOOOOE... LMAOOOO!!!! UR UGLY ASS FUUUUK REGARDLESS WHATCHU THINK... & WHAT COLOR U DYE UR DAM HAIR... EEEEWLK!!! TRASHY ASS BITCH... DATS TOO BAD I HAVENT SEEN U EITHER SO I CAN BREAK UR FACE.... AND MAKE IT LOOK WAAAY MOOOORE UGLIER... DAM I CANT BELIEVE DIS MUTT STILL GETS ON DIS SHIT...
> HOL' UP I'M HAVING A BARF ATTACK...      :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> *


wooowww I know I'm late but lllmmmmffffffaaaooooooo!!!! Oye la verdad que estas perdida!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Apr 10 2010, 07:08 PM~17153864
> *We In Tampa *****  :biggrin:
> *


ya doc told sam


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

yoooo!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

lowrider show in tampa sucked they charged all that money and it was a small show. It could off been better


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 11 2010, 04:07 PM~17160505
> *lowrider show in tampa sucked they charged all that money and it was a small show. It could off been better
> *


Agreed it wasn't that good. I thought it would of been like 2 years ago but it wasn't.


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2010, 02:32 PM~17152813
> *any of ya going to the lrm show, can ya take some pics of the lowrider bicycles there for me and post em up when you can, I'd like to see what Fl. got going on this year. Thanks in advance
> *


Hey Homie only one bike that I saw competing and it was crazy! Here are the pics.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Apr 11 2010, 06:14 PM~17161261
> *Hey Homie only one bike that I saw competing and it was crazy!  Here are the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit only one bike damn, thanks for the post though, yea that bike came up all the way from jersey too, shit wheres all the florida bikes


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

If we all want to save lowriding, we ALL need to bring our rides out,, so people see them and are inspired to build there own,,,otherwise we gonna keep getting smaller and growing older,,,so let's all bring this shit back like it was from 93 to 01,,,,and stop with these giant big rim roller skates, and rice rocket import bs......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 11 2010, 08:17 PM~17162225
> *If we all want to save lowriding, we ALL need to bring our rides out,, so people see them and are inspired to build there own,,,otherwise we gonna keep getting smaller and growing older,,,so let's all bring this shit back like it was from 93 to 01,,,,and stop with these giant big rim roller skates, and rice rocket import bs......
> *


well said juiced

hey does that show go on tomorow also or was it a one and done show???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

We riding dirty on I-75 
Magik007
Mr.Regal
CADILLAC D
P78dayz

Congrats to all everyone that entered. Win or Lose. It was a good show. 

Hope to see everyone at the Majestics Picnic June 27.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 11 2010, 06:17 PM~17162225
> *If we all want to save lowriding, we ALL need to bring our rides out,, so people see them and are inspired to build there own,,,otherwise we gonna keep getting smaller and growing older,,,so let's all bring this shit back like it was from 93 to 01,,,,and stop with these giant big rim roller skates, and rice rocket import bs......
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 11 2010, 06:17 PM~17162225
> *If we all want to save lowriding, we ALL need to bring our rides out,, so people see them and are inspired to build there own,,,otherwise we gonna keep getting smaller and growing older,,,so let's all bring this shit back like it was from 93 to 01,,,,and stop with these giant big rim roller skates, and rice rocket import bs......
> *


Honestly i get what you're saying but i think it has nothing to do with the rim sizes cus i know people that have lowrider car shows and they have cars with big rims so it has nothing to do with what size of rims you got. Everybody just need to bring their rides out to this shows no matter what it is or what size of wheel they got thats just my opinion.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 11 2010, 09:55 PM~17162590
> *Honestly i get what you're saying but i think it has nothing to do with the rim sizes cus i know people that have lowrider car shows and they have cars with big rims so it has nothing to do with what size of rims you got. Everybody just need to bring their rides out to this shows no matter what it is or what size of wheel they got thats just my opinion.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Any picture of the show


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Majestics took home all the trophies


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 11 2010, 09:46 PM~17163170
> * Majestics took home all the trophies
> *


x305 :biggrin: congrats on the win, your shit looking good White Brizzle.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2010, 11:21 PM~17163646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17163791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was looking better on 14s


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Apr 11 2010, 07:55 PM~17163290
> *x305 :biggrin:  congrats on the win, your shit looking good White Brizzle.
> *


Congrats on ur win homie! :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17163791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Tampa wasnt that bad.i just didnt like that there wasnt a bikini contest an the lowrider merchandise was wackkkk tryna sell lowrider tour 2009 shit


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2010, 07:41 PM~17161897
> *holy shit only one bike damn, thanks for the post though, yea that bike came up all the way from jersey too, shit wheres all the florida bikes
> *


naw there was like 10 more bikes inside... ill see if i get a chance to post em up tommorrow


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

HERE GO THE TAMPA PICS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 11 2010, 10:46 PM~17163170
> * Majestics took home all the trophies
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOC....NICE PICS 









You dont have anypics of the white marq thats in the background


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 12 2010, 02:27 AM~17165518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice new( i never seen it before)caddy


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17163791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: damn a ***** works his ass off to build a lolo and sum ***** buys it to fuck it up dat shit need to go back on 14's


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Apr 12 2010, 08:22 AM~17166295
> *:uh: damn a ***** works his ass off to build a lolo and sum ***** buys it to fuck it up dat shit need to go back on 14's
> *


If you look at the back window it says north tampa customs.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

I think it was all worth it


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 12 2010, 09:47 AM~17166656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sick!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 12 2010, 07:47 AM~17166656
> *
> 
> 
> ...




so much detail ................................real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 11 2010, 11:56 PM~17165667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17163791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OPA_LOCKA_CUSTOMS :biggrin:
OPA-LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE MOST HATED LACS
 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 12 2010, 06:47 AM~17166656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2010, 06:50 AM~17166670
> *  sick!
> *


thanx


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 12 2010, 07:40 AM~17166920
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 12 2010, 07:33 AM~17166876
> *so much detail ................................real nice. :thumbsup:
> *


gracia parse


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 12 2010, 06:47 AM~17166656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mr.transporter thank u for everything..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

more pics


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

QUE LA VERGA LOCO..... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2010, 07:44 AM~17166945
> *QUE LA VERGA LOCO.....  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up pimpen :h5: :h5:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

more pics please


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

shit these guys fuck up a car show ?shit man day need help?








and whats up with this he should put the door stock?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that dude had the jack stand on the body and not the frame.... :loco:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the car looked super clean out there , props to you and whoever else was involved in getting the car where it is now.....









I think it was all worth it
























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 12 2010, 06:47 AM~17166656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass mofo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

for any1 who doesnt know , theyll think that tampa shop built da whole car when it was really made in dade (opalocka customz) looks like all they did was add the big rims


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 12 2010, 09:47 AM~17166656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  str8 propz


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 12 2010, 08:27 AM~17167224
> *
> 
> for any1 who doesnt know , theyll think that tampa shop built da whole car when it was really made in dade (opalocka customz) looks like all they did was add the big rims
> ...


They fuck up the car :angry:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 12 2010, 10:56 AM~17167468
> *They fuck up the car :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 12 2010, 08:42 AM~17166931
> *
> *


tight work homie nice.......... 
and viejitos miami is happy to see you in the lowrider magazine you earn it homie


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 12 2010, 10:44 AM~17166942
> *mr.transporter thank u for everything..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No problem *****, I told you your my dawg, it ain't nothing.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 12 2010, 10:46 AM~17166948
> *wats up pimpen :h5:  :h5:
> *



*naw you the pimp with that CADDY*

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 12 2010, 06:41 AM~17166626
> *If you look at the back window it says north tampa customs.
> *


Lol that's fucked up there trying to take credit when they didn't even built it ti pinga


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 12 2010, 08:03 AM~17167069
> *shit these guys fuck up a car show ?shit man day need help?
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: WTF


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: bitch looking rite


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 12 2010, 10:46 AM~17166948
> *wats up pimpen :h5:  :h5:
> *


Perro, I think its time for an Indoor Studio Shoot. :biggrin:

Oh and Congrats on the Lowrider Magazine feature. Too bad they fucked up on the Location.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 12 2010, 12:43 PM~17167834
> *:biggrin: bitch looking rite
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that GM was looking clean ass fuck


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 12 2010, 08:23 AM~17167203
> *bad ass mofo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanxx


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2010, 08:19 AM~17167174
> *the car looked super clean out there , props to you and whoever else was involved in getting the car where it is now.....
> 
> 
> ...


oye parce u wer looking cute.... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ONE TIME TO MY MAJESTICS FAMILY AS A CLUB 20 CARS 19 PLACED AND 4 SPEACIL AWARDS AND THE BIG ONE BEST CAR CLUB CONGRATS GUYS THOSE LONG NIGHT PAID OFF 

~MAJESTICS MIAMI~


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 12 2010, 10:41 AM~17168433
> *oye parce u wer looking cute.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD SEMINOLE HARD ROCK SHOW MAY 16

http://www.carwarz10.com/features


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

So did any one hop I wanna know who took new king of Florida


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2010, 08:19 AM~17167174
> *the car looked super clean out there , props to you and whoever else was involved in getting the car where it is now.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Anything happening this weekend coming up in miami


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

2 TIMES FOR MY ***** JOSEPH FOR BRINGING HOME SOME TROPHIES. THE TRUCK LOOKING GREAT *****!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Apr 12 2010, 11:55 AM~17169147
> *
> *


gracia buey....


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO 
LOOKING GOOD LOCO


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

SOME PICS OF CLAUDIOS BUILD ON HIS LAC


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 12 2010, 11:41 AM~17168433
> *oye parce u wer looking cute.... :biggrin:
> *


perrooooooooooooooo!!! wat dey dewww


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 12 2010, 02:08 PM~17169741
> *SOME PICS OF CLAUDIOS BUILD ON HIS LAC
> 
> 
> ...




wats gud white boy!!!


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 12 2010, 11:51 AM~17168547
> *ONE TIME TO MY MAJESTICS FAMILY AS A CLUB 20 CARS 19 PLACED AND 4 SPEACIL AWARDS AND THE BIG ONE  BEST CAR CLUB CONGRATS GUYS THOSE LONG NIGHT PAID OFF
> 
> ~MAJESTICS MIAMI~
> *



Ya i yall bozy doin it big Maje in diss muhh!!! Shot out to Da big "M" and 2 dem boyz from Elegance Inc.Bros's dem my peeps ya dig!!!!


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

wanted to buy list in broward county.....

a pair of powerballs to finaly get those dam hem joints out the rear.

a set of adapters to fit 5 lug on 4.5" pattern for my brothers car

a set of knock offs with chip slot in them / chrome / 2 bar / 3 bar ?

and a whole bunch of little blue led lights that work off 12v that I can mount in the interior of my car to switch on during car shows and shit.
i know ill probly have to hit ebay for those tho. but figured id throw it out there just incase.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 12 2010, 04:08 PM~17169741
> *SOME PICS OF CLAUDIOS BUILD ON HIS LAC
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this some fuckin motivation for me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!str8 up propz again *****


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 12 2010, 08:03 AM~17167069
> *shit these guys fuck up a car show ?shit man day need help?
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy Ass White BoyZz :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations perro








I'm sure there will be A LOT more of these!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

BIG UPS TO THE BIG M


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 12 2010, 08:27 AM~17167224
> *
> 
> for any1 who doesnt know , theyll think that tampa shop built da whole car when it was really made in dade (opalocka customz) looks like all they did was add the big rims
> ...


  this was sad at the show lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2010, 03:05 PM~17170775
> *
> BIG UPS TO THE BIG M
> *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for them LOWLYFE boys.....


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 12 2010, 02:27 AM~17165518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



props to th who ever's orange caddy that is , that thing is clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the love guys. i tok home 3 awards and $500. Best truck of show, 1st place radical class, and a specialty award for Outstanding Graphix.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have e&g grill for big body and 13s perfer center gold both but pm wat you got and 3 pump set up


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 12 2010, 05:58 PM~17172299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats homie on doing good at the show !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

* Hellraizer*, 305KingCadillac, ninty6 lincoln, rollin_nemo, impalamike63, monte24, *HOLY MARQUIS,* 4RMDABOTTOM305

WAS UP FOOLS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANK U TO *CHULOW* FOR THE FLYER FOR OUR PICNIC IT LOOKS SICK HOMMIE BET THAT UP YOU CAME THRU ONE MORE TIME. 

OK YOU ALL LETS GET READY JUNE 27, 2010


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 12 2010, 06:58 PM~17173057
> *I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANK U TO CHULOW FOR THE FLYER FOR OUR PICNIC IT LOOKS SICK HOMMIE BET THAT UP YOU CAME THRU ONE MORE TIME.
> 
> OK YOU ALL LETS GET READY JUNE 27, 2010
> *


man that majestics picnic is going to be live az hell

biggest lowrider event in the 305 :cheesy: 

now we gotta wait the 2 weeks before the picnic for the hoppers to start up with challenging eachother :wow:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 12 2010, 10:07 PM~17173173
> *man that majestics picnic is going to be live az hell
> 
> biggest lowrider event in the 305  :cheesy:
> ...



THAY HAS ALREADY HAPPEND BLACK WIDOW TOLD ME YESTERDAY THAT HE IS COMING TO DEFEND HIS 2009 CROWN AND THAT THEY COMING HARD TO THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

FOR SALE daytons ,$300 or best offer i have the four of them
786-973-3968


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

what happen to grand hustle i thought he was goin to be in the show :dunno:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Apr 12 2010, 10:18 PM~17173308
> *FOR SALE daytons 16z ,$300 or best offer i have the four of them
> 786-973-3968
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I wanna trade my 1995 chevy blazer 4.3 vortec a/c. Open to all kinds of trades


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536172


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2010, 07:59 PM~17171725
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS ONE AND THE ONE WITH "EDDIE GUERRERO" MURAL AND THE BISCAYNE BELONG TO THE WRESTLER "THE BEAST BATISTA"


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> IF ANYBODY NEEDS ~H I Ds~ LET ME KNOW


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 12 2010, 02:18 PM~17170378
> *Congratulations perro
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats my award.............. :biggrin: how much?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 12 2010, 04:24 PM~17171412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


brain ur car was looking good out there puto....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 12 2010, 04:31 PM~17171473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mr. president....u hav a bad ass car perro....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GRUMPY_@Apr 12 2010, 01:07 PM~17169725
> *Que la verga LOCO
> LOOKING GOOD LOCO
> *


thanx homie...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 12 2010, 08:23 AM~17167203
> *bad ass mofo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have e&g grill for big body and 13s perfer center gold both but pm wat you got and 3 pump set up


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

TTT..


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > IF ANYBODY NEEDS ~H I Ds~ LET ME KNOW


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 13 2010, 10:36 AM~17178730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Apr 13 2010, 03:45 PM~17179728
> *
> *


yo wassup wit the hangout is it this week or what


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 13 2010, 10:37 AM~17178739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn the M was looking good at tampa happy my car made it i was the only 1 that didnt win but i had fun wit the famliy  we have the gbody game on lock :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 13 2010, 10:43 AM~17177299
> *hey thats my award.............. :biggrin: how much?
> *


ill trade you the lac for it.. and not the white one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

*MAJESTICS NC STOPPING BY TO SAY WHAT IT DEW.......M.I.A.M.I MAJESTICS........TO ALL MY ~M~ BROTHERS..... :biggrin: :wave: *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.streetfire.net/video/lego-bugat...box_1994773.htm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THERE WILL BE MORE PICS COMING..... JUST A SAMPLE :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> 
> THE SHOW IS OVER NOW IS TIME TO HIT THE STREETS


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> 
> THE SHOW IS OVER NOW IS TIME TO HIT THE STREETS


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 13 2010, 07:51 AM~17177348
> *thanx.
> *


quick question homie this might sound stupid for you but how you got those lights in the chromepanels in the fender? 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SMILE FOR THE CAMERA..... :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 13 2010, 10:02 PM~17184588
> *quick question homie this might sound stupid for you but how you got those lights in the chromepanels in the fender?
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOU GOTTA DO SOME CUTTING N MODIFYING


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2010, 10:47 PM~17185269
> *SMILE FOR THE CAMERA.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ME ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2010, 11:19 PM~17184829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 13 2010, 11:56 PM~17185413
> *nice pics
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NITE MORE TOMORROW...


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Apr 12 2010, 10:51 AM~17168547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what its all about! We had cadillacs lined up for days out there!!! Man you really did alot to your car in a short time! It paid off and looked really good!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> > SHUT DHAAAAA FUK UPPPP UUU WAAAAAK ASS FUKN HOOOOE... LMAOOOO!!!! UR UGLY ASS FUUUUK REGARDLESS WHATCHU THINK... & WHAT COLOR U DYE UR DAM HAIR... EEEEWLK!!! TRASHY ASS BITCH... DATS TOO BAD I HAVENT SEEN U EITHER SO I CAN BREAK UR FACE.... AND MAKE IT LOOK WAAAY MOOOORE UGLIER... DAM I CANT BELIEVE DIS MUTT STILL GETS ON DIS SHIT...
> > HOL' UP I'M HAVING A BARF ATTACK... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> > [/quote
> > Be careful ms beky that girl looks very hungry,,,,if you see her with a bottle of ketchup run the other way......... :uh:
> ...


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Apr 10 2010, 04:50 PM~17154074
> *wooowww I know I'm late but lllmmmmffffffaaaooooooo!!!! Oye la verdad que estas perdida!
> *


PERDIDO TU I HAVENT SEEN U IN CHANTELLE'S HOUSE IN A MINUTE.... QUE HAY???


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello Car Warz Friends We are pleased to announce that Online Registration has begun for Car Warz2010. Due to a sellout last year and having to turn away competitors at thedoor, this years Car Warz will be taking Online Registrations Only! Spaceswill be sold on a First Come - First Serve Basis so don't hesitate toRegister. To Register go to www.carwarz10.com and click Register My Car Now link andFollow the instructions. If you are going to enter into multiple categories,Please do so at the time of initial registration. Also, please make sure youchoose the proper category for your car. The process is simple. Please register early and tell your friends! The Event is Sunday May 16, at 10AM. Load in For Cars begins at 6AM. Pleasefollow announcements on the Website once you have Registered. Please contact us at [email protected] with any questions. Thank YouThe Car Warz 2010 Registration Team




Best In Show $2000 Warriors Choice $2000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1st Prize per Category $1000
2nd Prize per Category $500
3rd Prize per Category $250 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Domestic Import 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Truck SUV 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Donk Lowrider 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Classic Old School Muscle 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Luxury Extreme 
4dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
1st, 2nd, 3rd 
2dr-Mild/Wild-1st, 2nd, 3rd 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sound Off

1st $500, 2nd Trophy, 3rd Trophy 

Trunk (0-18) Hatch (0-18)

Trunk (19-24) Hatch (19-24)

Trunk (25-31) Hatch (25-31)

Truck (0-18) Utility (0-18)

Truck (19-24) Utility (19-24)

Truck (25-31) Utility (25-49)

Utility (50-95)

Big boys and toys

120 and up
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Car Club participation $1,000 and a Trophy
**to be counted for club participation, clubs needs to have vinyl sticker with car club name prior to show**
Club Participation will be Judged on a Point System
There Must be a Minimum of 5 cars, to qualify for Club Participation 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bikini Contest-1st, 2nd, 3rd
Hot Body Contest-1st, 2nd, 3rd 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*best of categories additional $20.00 for each entered*

Best Interior-$1,000
Best Paint-$1,000
Best Engine-$1,000
Best Female-$1,000
Best Ice-$1,000

Top Shop Award - $2,000 Best Shop Car


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone have 3 pump set up for sale


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Apr 14 2010, 07:06 AM~17188303
> *anyone have 3 pump set up for sale
> *


  check out prohopper they always got good deals


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Str8PiMpInReBeka_@Apr 14 2010, 06:38 AM~17188144
> *PERDIDO TU I HAVENT SEEN U IN CHANTELLE'S HOUSE IN A MINUTE.... QUE HAY???
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NOT HAPPENING HOMIEEE!!!! NOT IN A WHILE!!! THANK U FOR MAKING ME LAUGH!!!!:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GIRL PLEASE DONT MAKE THIS KID HAVE A HEART ATTACK AT WORK WHILE HE READS THIS!!! UR GONNA BE HELD RESPONSIBLE!!! :twak: 

OYE MIJA TU ESTAS DE PINGA NADA MAS QUE TE METES EN LAY IT LOW Y YA ESTAS TRYING MICHELLE LA POBRE NO SE A METIDO CONTIGO EN HACE RATO!! OHHH LORDD!!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo wats poppin big ups to everyone that took a trophy at the show perro the lac looking right homey big ups to u


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> >
> > STARTING AT 9
> >
> > THE SHOW IS OVER NOW IS TIME TO HIT THE STREETS


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Magik007

Magik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How r u??? How was tampa???


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

A/C Service and Repair!!!! Coil Cleaning 199.99 A/C Check up 49.99 Hit me up!!!! 786-316-7292..


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2010, 10:47 PM~17185269
> *SMILE FOR THE CAMERA.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMaO !!!! Caught me 3 times White Boy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Apr 14 2010, 10:42 AM~17189012
> *Magik007
> 
> Magik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How r u??? How was tampa???
> *


I'm good mama, I had a great time at Tampa... How's everything with u


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Apr 14 2010, 08:58 AM~17189194
> *I'm good mama, I had a great time at Tampa... How's everything with u
> *


good good how the kids??? oye que bola con los chinos???


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking for a 78-87 Malibu or el camino driver door. Clean, no rust.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Apr 14 2010, 11:04 AM~17189256
> *good good how the kids??? oye que bola con los chinos???
> *


Kids are doing good. We got to hit up los Chinos again :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> >
> > STARTING AT 9
> >
> > THE SHOW IS OVER NOW IS TIME TO HIT THE STREETS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Apr 14 2010, 02:11 PM~17190460
> *
> *



ninja you must like my pic.......... :biggrin:


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Apr 14 2010, 10:51 AM~17190273
> *Kids are doing good. We got to hit up los Chinos again  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahahha!!!!! lets go!!!! ponte las pilas!!! ur slow stepping


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

whats 4 sale in Miami


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one having a set up for sale let me know money in hand pm me


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 14 2010, 11:19 AM~17190528
> *ninja you must like my pic.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> >
> > STARTING AT 9
> >
> > THE SHOW IS OVER NOW IS TIME TO HIT THE STREETS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Apr 13 2010, 04:45 PM~17180325
> *damn the M was looking good at tampa happy my car made it i was the only 1 that didnt win but i had fun wit the famliy   we have the gbody game on lock :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



laz fuck that shit hommie trust me in the next show you will we going to work on that hommie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Apr 13 2010, 04:45 PM~17180325
> *damn the M was looking good at tampa happy my car made it i was the only 1 that didnt win but i had fun wit the famliy   we have the gbody game on lock :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ninja you won the respect of the street trust me that regal is hrad as fuck and its only the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

some random pics I took...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Apr 14 2010, 07:06 AM~17188303
> *anyone have 3 pump set up for sale
> *


homie u got me waiting all day!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FOR ALL THE PPL...who been askin me do i have more pics of the baby blue box chevy here yall go....P.S. there alot of box chevys comeing out for 2010....yall dident here that from me thow


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, sparky94, chanty917, Mr lowrider305, cyclopes98, ripsta85, *ROLLIN TITO*


sellout




























































:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHULOW where you at foo..... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

LA MORENA IS LEAVING TO TEXAS


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale 60gallon 325.00 786-380-6468 cell


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

13s and e&g grill any one know best plase to get them at pm let me know


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 12 2010, 07:42 PM~17173522
> *what happen to grand hustle i thought he was goin to be in the show :dunno:
> *


when is done youll know buddy!!


----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 03:45 PM~17193114
> *when is done youll know buddy!!
> *


danny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ur lost bro!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my s10 is up for sale , 4 cylinder very reliable , cold ac . had the truck for many years and never gave me problems . pm me if interested .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 14 2010, 04:28 PM~17192919
> *LA MORENA IS LEAVING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1xfXS_tgFg


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 14 2010, 03:28 PM~17192919
> *LA MORENA IS LEAVING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nosad: :tears:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 14 2010, 06:33 PM~17194179
> *:wow:  :nosad:  :tears:
> *


 :yessad: :yes:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 14 2010, 02:35 PM~17192339
> *MISTER ED, sparky94, chanty917, Mr lowrider305, cyclopes98, ripsta85, ROLLIN TITO
> sellout
> :biggrin:
> *


how do you figure that out???


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 03:45 PM~17193114
> *when is done youll know buddy!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I just wanted to see it homie that's a bad ass fleet


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > HANGOUT THIS THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> >
> > STARTING AT 9
> >
> > THE SHOW IS OVER NOW IS TIME TO HIT THE STREETS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 15 2010, 12:35 AM~17197616
> *
> *



damn CHULO both flyers are raw as fuck.... 

n!ce job :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Gonna sell my 48 plymouth project car. Car needs restoration so does have some rust, i was going to do it but i have another project i need to attend to. This car has a flat inline 6 with a 3 speed trans on the colum, car does need brake work. i have started the car and the motor runs good and doesnt smoke but i havent tried to drive it cause it doesnt have brakes. Body is ok but lower quarters, rockers, and truck lid need work, seats are in good conition but faded due to age and headliner doesnt have not one tear or rip but its falling(i think the rods rotted). chrome is in pretty good shape. Asking 5500 obo or trades.. Post what you got.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

nice pic watson


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

THE "M" CADILLAC VIEW... :biggrin: 













[/IMG]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 15 2010, 10:43 AM~17200063
> *nice pic watson
> *


Thanks man...im just tryin to do my thing with this photography


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> > HANGOUT TODAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> >
> > STARTING AT 9
> >
> > THE SHOW IS OVER NOW IS TIME TO HIT THE STREETS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HANGOUT TONIGHT THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ 

STARTING AT 9

THE SHOW IS OVER NOW IS TIME TO HIT THE STREETS*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2010, 01:43 PM~17201515
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...


the big m will be there


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2010, 11:43 AM~17201515
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT THURSDAY AT ~INK BY THE OUNCE~
> 
> STARTING AT 9
> ...



Damn, I work on friday mornings...................but we also have Tower shops on Friday Night.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 15 2010, 01:32 PM~17201407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow...... right click save


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 15 2010, 01:32 PM~17201407
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass pix homie...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*and TOMORROW @ TOWER SHOPS...*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Apr 15 2010, 03:23 PM~17202348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz big bra


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats da statuz with the hangout ???


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Apr 14 2010, 10:43 PM~17198358
> *
> *


You know I'ma be out there


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hangout bound tonite


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2010, 05:29 PM~17203590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic CARLOS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm still at work


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lmk wat u think


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CHECK OUT MY TAMPA PICS HOPE YA ENJOY...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17207118


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2010, 08:33 PM~17207317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 13 2010, 10:36 AM~17178730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2010, 05:03 PM~17171761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I LOVE THIS SHOT 3 CADDIES 
ONE TAKE....


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2010, 11:59 AM~17202147
> *Damn, I work on friday mornings...................but we also have Tower shops on Friday Night.
> *


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> the big m will be there





> Whats da statuz with the hangout ???





> You know I'ma be out there





> hangout bound tonite


 e=DANNY305,Apr 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17205293]
i'm still at work
[/quote]
    

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT  AND FOR THOSE WHO DIDNT THERE IS ALWAYS A NEXT TIME


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Apr 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17206661
> *Lmk wat u think
> 
> 
> ...


the first lake u see throw that bitch in there lmfao ***** juice that shit already and one more thing wash that shit *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 03:45 PM~17193114
> *when is done youll know buddy!!
> *


  TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 15 2010, 10:32 AM~17201407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homey i c u getting better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2010, 02:29 PM~17203590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: nice picture parse......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO wats good perro :wave: : :wave:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 16 2010, 10:16 AM~17210747
> *tight work homey i c u getting better  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thankz


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 16 2010, 07:21 AM~17210779
> *Que la verga LOCO wats good perro  :wave: :  :wave:
> *


wats poping perro wats good loco... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2010, 11:16 PM~17207131
> *CHECK OUT MY TAMPA PICS HOPE YA ENJOY...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17207118
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 08:45 AM~17211464
> *:biggrin:
> *


bad ass picture u took perro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 16 2010, 01:07 PM~17212134
> *bad ass picture u took perro
> *


you know i got a lot more just waiting to get home later :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

a little tease...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 10:52 AM~17212503
> *a little tease...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 15 2010, 10:32 AM~17201407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot homie, keep it up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 16 2010, 04:23 PM~17213627
> *nice shot homie, keep it up
> *


Thankz alot


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one salin a clean set up let me know cash in hand


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone need a 87 cutlass "euro clip " ???

complete !! nothing missing and in good shape .Let me know ! $ 400 

includes corner lights , headlights , grills ect.


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j8Lp-JN1xI


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Apr 16 2010, 07:13 PM~17215046
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j8Lp-JN1xI
> *


lmao


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Apr 16 2010, 04:13 PM~17215046
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j8Lp-JN1xI
> *


  Lmfao


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Looking for a set of knock offs if any one got sum for sale used new watever hit me up


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2010, 01:21 PM~17212764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


basdass pics Ed. !!!! :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Apr 16 2010, 09:35 PM~17216133
> *basdass pics Ed. !!!!  :wow:
> *



THANK YOU SIR


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

one more.......


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 15 2010, 04:42 PM~17203685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17207469
> *I LOVE THIS SHOT 3 CADDIES
> ONE TAKE....
> 
> ...


Had a Great time FL with all my Brothers!


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally got the juice for my blzer need help puttin the setup in o good looki out tito


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 17 2010, 12:07 AM~17217331
> *Nice!!!!
> *


  fool ill call you tommor


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

>


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2010, 11:24 PM~17218512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Nice...........


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 17 2010, 02:24 AM~17218512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Slow N Low


nice pics fool...I thought you moved from down here or something good to see you doing good


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2010, 11:24 PM~17218512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

My regal for sale $4000..... Need it gone asap


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 17 2010, 02:24 AM~17218512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you brang that home...?????


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

whts up mr. ed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Apr 17 2010, 02:07 PM~17221227
> *whts up mr. ed
> *



WHATS GOOD BEAST..... :biggrin:


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn who would let this 63 go!?


http://www.copart.com/c2/onSaleResults.htm...=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Apr 16 2010, 10:52 PM~17218216
> *Finally got the juice for my blzer need help puttin the setup in o good looki out tito
> *


glad that i could help u out homie!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hans....what up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

"Livin tha life" 

4Gx1dj947hc&feature=related


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i need a set up and a e&g grill for 93-96 fleetwood


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

some mini portraits i did


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 17 2010, 10:04 PM~17224106
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD PURP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 17 2010, 08:04 PM~17224106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work *****


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Page 4000 :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Apr 17 2010, 08:04 PM~17224106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*INKSTINCT TATTOO *IS OPENING A SECOND TATTOO PARLOR, WEDNESDAY APRIL 21st. LOCATED IN WPB *(1941 S MILITARY TRL) INSIDE THE SUNSHINE FLEA MARKET. *
AND OUR THIRD STORE *INKSTINCT BODY JEWELRY *WILL BE OPENING BY NEXT MONTH. LOCATED AT 1430 NE 163RD STREET. NMB. *(ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE MALL AT 163RD STREET*










(under construction)


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A SET UP LET ME KNOW


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2010, 08:32 AM~17226919
> *INKSTINCT TATTOO IS OPENING A SECOND TATTOO PARLOR, WEDNESDAY APRIL 21st. LOCATED IN WPB (1941 S MILITARY TRL) INSIDE THE SUNSHINE FLEA MARKET.
> AND OUR THIRD STORE INKSTINCT BODY JEWELRY WILL BE OPENING BY NEXT MONTH. LOCATED AT 1430 NE 163RD STREET. NMB. (ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE MALL AT 163RD STREET
> 
> ...


DOING IT BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG LOL MABEY 1 DAY ILL GET A TATOO


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

this shyt dead wonder wat happen :dunno: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Apr 16 2010, 11:04 PM~17218331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the last picture that blue lowrider the paint looks like a real airbrush but that car is completely wrapped. Its a whole sticker!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2010, 11:32 AM~17226919
> *INKSTINCT TATTOO IS OPENING A SECOND TATTOO PARLOR, WEDNESDAY APRIL 21st. LOCATED IN WPB (1941 S MILITARY TRL) INSIDE THE SUNSHINE FLEA MARKET.
> AND OUR THIRD STORE INKSTINCT BODY JEWELRY WILL BE OPENING BY NEXT MONTH. LOCATED AT 1430 NE 163RD STREET. NMB. (ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE MALL AT 163RD STREET
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats whats up homie!!!!damn NMB 163RD SHIIIIT ILL BE BY THERE ALOT SHIT THAT SHIT UP THE STRETT 4 ME


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2010, 09:32 AM~17226919
> *INKSTINCT TATTOO IS OPENING A SECOND TATTOO PARLOR, WEDNESDAY APRIL 21st. LOCATED IN WPB (1941 S MILITARY TRL) INSIDE THE SUNSHINE FLEA MARKET.
> AND OUR THIRD STORE INKSTINCT BODY JEWELRY WILL BE OPENING BY NEXT MONTH. LOCATED AT 1430 NE 163RD STREET. NMB. (ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE MALL AT 163RD STREET
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 17 2010, 09:22 AM~17220492
> *   ....TV6 DOUBLE LOL
> *


big harper..... :biggrin:   

http://www.harpersracing.com/


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2010, 07:32 AM~17226919
> *INKSTINCT TATTOO IS OPENING A SECOND TATTOO PARLOR, WEDNESDAY APRIL 21st. LOCATED IN WPB (1941 S MILITARY TRL) INSIDE THE SUNSHINE FLEA MARKET.
> AND OUR THIRD STORE INKSTINCT BODY JEWELRY WILL BE OPENING BY NEXT MONTH. LOCATED AT 1430 NE 163RD STREET. NMB. (ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE MALL AT 163RD STREET
> 
> ...


BIG UP TO MY HOMIE "DRE"....DOING BIG THINGS IN THE TATTOO WORLD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17229863

Check out the link above. If any body needs paint, airbrush work, tattoos or glass etching contact Daneal. Treasure Coast, FLA!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FLACO something like this homie......


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Apr 17 2010, 11:07 AM~17221227
> *whts up mr. ed
> *


hope them powerballs worked out for you sam :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 18 2010, 08:32 AM~17226919
> *INKSTINCT TATTOO IS OPENING A SECOND TATTOO PARLOR, WEDNESDAY APRIL 21st. LOCATED IN WPB (1941 S MILITARY TRL) INSIDE THE SUNSHINE FLEA MARKET.
> AND OUR THIRD STORE INKSTINCT BODY JEWELRY WILL BE OPENING BY NEXT MONTH. LOCATED AT 1430 NE 163RD STREET. NMB. (ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE MALL AT 163RD STREET
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

What's up galo1111


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FL61Ray_@Apr 17 2010, 01:59 PM~17221959
> *Damn who would let this 63 go!?
> 
> 
> ...




MOSTLIKELY SEIZED.... :yes:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2010, 03:50 PM~17229420
> *big harper..... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.harpersracing.com/
> ...






THE MAN HIMESELF!!! HALF OF THESE PEOPLE HERE DONT KNOW!! :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what a nice sunday night :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17230786
> *what a nice sunday night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YOU MUST BE BOARD AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 18 2010, 06:54 PM~17230786
> *what a nice sunday night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 18 2010, 09:56 PM~17230801
> *YOU MUST BE BOARD AS FUCK  :biggrin:
> *


NAWWWWWWWW IM IN MY BBW ZONE RITE NOW...ILL POST SOME PICS HAVENT DONE THAT IN A LIL MINTE  
big girls need love too


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 18 2010, 09:57 PM~17230830
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Whats good steve...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Apr 18 2010, 02:07 PM~17228810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

nice pic mr.ed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 19 2010, 12:21 PM~17236124
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS AND IM STILL WAITIN FOR YOU TO CALL ME....


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 19 2010, 10:21 AM~17236124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ..   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 18 2010, 06:31 PM~17229994
> *FLACO something like this homie......
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SOMTHING LIKE THAT .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WHATS GOOD FLACO....


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

For sale my Buick regal... $3500 running. 3053322474


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Apr 19 2010, 01:13 PM~17236554
> *LOOKS SOMTHING LIKE THAT .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*LOW LYFE!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 19 2010, 09:21 AM~17236124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicccccccceee :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

For sale my Buick regal... $3500 running. 3053322474


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

The setup goin on my blazer


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

For sale or for trade will trade for double din or $300


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

WTF GOIN ON WITH MIAMI THIS SHYT STAY DEAD SHYT GOIN ON


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Apr 19 2010, 09:57 PM~17241456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

exclusive today at bowtiesouth...mr cartoon



























more pictures tommor


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Apr 19 2010, 04:43 PM~17239929
> *The setup goin on my blazer
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: awesome!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2010, 08:08 PM~17242082
> *exclusive today at bowtiesouth...mr cartoon
> 
> 
> ...


The man right there!!.... :0


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2010, 08:08 PM~17242082
> *exclusive today at bowtiesouth...mr cartoon
> 
> 
> ...


the one and only " Mr cartoon "


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 had to bring it back...just came across this pic


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 19 2010, 12:17 PM~17237580
> *For sale my Buick regal... $3500 running. 3053322474
> 
> 
> ...




Hhmmmmm I remember somone asking 10 grand for this car like a month ago,,,,,somethings wrong with it???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 20 2010, 12:15 AM~17243106
> *the one and only " Mr cartoon "
> *


 :biggrin: how you doing sir


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17243622
> *:0  :0  :0 had to bring it back...just came across this pic
> 
> 
> ...



Daammmmm what ever happ to that cutty? That shit was bad,,it looked better when they had it on the center golds


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2010, 11:08 PM~17242082
> *exclusive today at bowtiesouth...mr cartoon
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FREDDY's NEW TATTOO BY MR CARTOON


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MORNING DADE AND BROWARD*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Good morning miami!!!!!!!happy 420 to all yal ****** that do smoke *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

for sale for anyone looking for a hopping switch with handle and cord....

$60...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 20 2010, 06:20 AM~17245689
> *Good morning miami!!!!!!!happy 420 to all yal ****** that do smoke
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420: mournin! Started the mournin already


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Apr 19 2010, 11:49 PM~17243639
> *Hhmmmmm I remember somone asking 10 grand for this car like a month ago,,,,,somethings wrong with it???
> *


I think you have the wrong car. Nothing is wrong with this car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 20 2010, 10:04 AM~17245879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :420:  :420: mournin! Started the mournin already
> *


damn you dont play around ***** did you even have breakfast


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Im looking for a Sanden 508 A/C compressor. Have money in hand. Need it asap!!! PM me if you have one. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2010, 09:08 PM~17242082
> *exclusive today at bowtiesouth...mr cartoon
> 
> 
> ...


Just sik!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Looking for knock offs any one got some for sale holla at me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

goodmornin and happy 420 guys and gals....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another Good Hop Off At The Good Times Spot! Las Vegas
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

gcvMQpSAspo&hl


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

smoke up fuckers! happy hemp day! 

make a record and/or post pix of what u have consumed today and post it at the end of the night... :420: :420: :420:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 20 2010, 06:20 AM~17245689
> *Good morning miami!!!!!!!happy 420 to all yal ****** that do smoke
> *


U know sour diesel getn down today! Happy 420!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2010, 07:45 AM~17246140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeee


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17243622
> *:0  :0  :0 had to bring it back...just came across this pic
> 
> 
> ...


wow old skool!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

R.I.P THE GURU


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2010, 08:08 PM~17242082
> *exclusive today at bowtiesouth...mr cartoon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2010, 07:45 AM~17246140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
.
.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 84caprice (Nov 15, 2009)

sup DOUBLE-O


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 20 2010, 02:49 PM~17249930
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2010, 04:03 PM~17248961
> *R.I.P THE GURU
> 
> 
> ...



thats rite.... damn OO you showing your age.... :cheesy: 



"MOMENT OF TRUTH".........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caprice_@Apr 20 2010, 03:41 PM~17250365
> *sup DOUBLE-O
> *


what it is sir ...... looking forward to the obsession fest this year


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 400 OBO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 20 2010, 05:05 PM~17251085
> *thats rite.... damn OO you showing your age.... :cheesy:
> "MOMENT OF TRUTH".........
> *


***** old school like some cragar "30's n vogues"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 20 2010, 02:19 PM~17249648
> *.
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2010, 09:08 PM~17242082
> *exclusive today at bowtiesouth...mr cartoon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: WOW THE LEGEND HIMSELF....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 20 2010, 08:35 PM~17251380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

HK1DEJyWDpo&hl


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

400 obo


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2010, 08:37 PM~17251408
> ****** old school like some cragar "30's n vogues"
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THATS WHEN I FIRST GOT HERE FROM NEW YORK... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Apr 19 2010, 07:57 PM~17241456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

O SHIT !
i had to rip that jam pony song right fast on audacity.

thanks for posting that shitup
got any more ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIpp-pb_M1U


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

que la verga loco ..... :run: :run:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 20 2010, 10:22 PM~17254576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED HIM TO COME DO ME A PIECE IN MY GARAGE! uffin: 
#1 STUNNA RIGHT THERE :worship:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

looking for some 14s text me 754 2443108


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 21 2010, 06:38 AM~17256950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh noooooooo :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 AM~17257020
> *I NEED HIM TO COME DO ME A PIECE IN MY GARAGE!  uffin:
> #1 STUNNA RIGHT THERE :worship:
> *


lol he a tripp...someone had some shit up there an he just said watch this & he just went to work


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

*FOR SALE *CHROME G-body A-Arms, Molded, reinforced and Extended 1 inch
Chrome is 7 out of 10, has small chips
Not show quality but perfect for the street.
California Chrome
They were extended down the middle (not at the ears)
Ive had these sitting for a while off another project I was building
$130 obo

If interested please PM me or call/text me (786)285-7009


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 08:42 AM~17257295
> *lol he a tripp...someone had some shit up there an he just said watch this & he just went to work
> *



SHIT MAN I'LL PUT SOMETHING UP IN MY GARAGE AND HE CAN COME BOMB ON TOP OF IT :biggrin: LOL


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

For sale my Buick regal... $3500 running. 3053322474


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

happy birthday BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD TIMES.... :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2010, 12:23 PM~17259220
> *GOOD TIMES.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


happy b-day homie  :biggrin: you old man :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2010, 03:58 PM~17260705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

For sale $700 obo engraved by the famous Carlos Sala for gbody


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Apr 21 2010, 02:41 PM~17261168
> *For sale $700 obo engraved by the famous Carlos Sala for gbody
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2010, 11:23 AM~17259220
> *GOOD TIMES.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=488088

anyone in fl need a 65/66 frame LMK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17261386
> *.
> .
> .
> ...


hell naw..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498397

anyone need any of these parts all new.pm me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*dose anyone know whats the name of this color*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Small hangout at tacobell on 49th street tonight @ 9:30


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*same color again *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 05:12 PM~17262565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm looks nice


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Lolling for knock off for sale holla at me they gotta be one person in here selling some hit me up


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 21 2010, 06:06 PM~17261386
> *.
> .
> .
> ...



damn jimmy happy birthday boy i know you gotta love that cake


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

parting out or for sale p.m


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 21 2010, 09:21 PM~17263272
> *Danm looks nice
> *


ill post more tommor


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 21 2010, 10:19 PM~17263994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROPZ TO YALLL & B&C YALL KILLING THAM..VARY NICE WORK


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 07:26 PM~17264089
> *PROPZ TO YALLL & B&C YALL KILLING THAM..VARY NICE WORK
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 21 2010, 10:29 PM~17264135
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

wanted to buy - a set of adapters that fit ford 5 lug with 4.5" spacing.

my adapters are aparently dayton and only have chevy 4.75" and 5" pattern on them ?

so they wont fit my brothers car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 07:34 PM~17264181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


raw picture.... who took that???? DG???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17264721
> *raw picture.... who took that???? DG???
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 07:17 PM~17262613
> *dose anyone know whats the name of this color
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 22 2010, 12:01 AM~17265683
> *I KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


hook it up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 09:20 PM~17266026
> *hook it up
> 
> 
> ...


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 08:34 PM~17264181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was a fun day me and talk alot in the black 64, manny in silver 64, large in the 57 mikey was drivin lil buddy that was a blast right there


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 09:34 PM~17264181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still to this day, no one has come close to this in florida....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2010, 10:19 PM~17266807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ol school


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 21 2010, 07:12 PM~17263905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone have a clean compleate set up pm me cash in hand


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 21 2010, 10:12 PM~17263905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the lac that had the front pump between the two front seats?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

I hav a 94 big body for sale......pm for further details
:sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Gonna sell my 48 plymouth project car. Car needs restoration so does have some rust, i was going to do it but i have another project i need to attend to. This car has a flat inline 6 with a 3 speed trans on the colum, car does need brake work. i have started the car and the motor runs good and doesnt smoke but i havent tried to drive it cause it doesnt have brakes. Body is ok but lower quarters, rockers, and truck lid need work, seats are in good conition but faded due to age and headliner doesnt have not one tear or rip but its falling(i think the rods rotted). chrome is in pretty good shape. Asking 5500 obo or trades.. Post what you got.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 05:17 PM~17262613
> *dose anyone know whats the name of this color
> 
> 
> ...


Blue! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 22 2010, 01:32 PM~17270437
> *Is that the lac that had the front pump between the two front seats?
> *



:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MISTER ED, Made You A Hater, 94pimplac, sour diesel, Que la verga LOCO*


DAMN SURROUNDED BY MAJESTICS.... :cheesy:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 22 2010, 01:08 PM~17271877
> *MISTER ED, Made You A Hater, 94pimplac, sour diesel, Que la verga LOCO
> DAMN SURROUNDED BY MAJESTICS.... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DRòN, MISTER ED, sour diesel, Magik007, P78dayz

damn again :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

any hangout today ?????


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 22 2010, 10:32 AM~17270437
> *Is that the lac that had the front pump between the two front seats?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

clean ass lights


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :happysad: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: Think god for the power of the net


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 22 2010, 09:55 PM~17275623
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving these pearl paint jobs they're doing down in Miami!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 22 2010, 11:14 PM~17275815
> *I'm loving these pearl paint jobs they're doing down in Miami!
> *


 my dowg homegirl wann get her g35 painted these color....ill keep you updated...you know i do my best to help others unlike some ppl down here :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

D-bo

are you down here yet or what???????????


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 22 2010, 09:55 PM~17275623
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: THAT LINCOLN IS HARD ASS FUCK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 22 2010, 11:27 PM~17275930
> *:wow: THAT LINCOLN IS HARD ASS FUCK
> *


    toooo high for me 4's on skinnys yes & fuck yes if it was on 13's


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 22 2010, 10:33 PM~17275991
> *     toooo high for me 4's on skinnys yes & fuck yes if it was on 13's
> *


I KNOW ME TOO IM JUST TALKING ABOUT THE COLOR


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 22 2010, 10:25 PM~17275909
> *D-bo
> 
> are you down here yet or what???????????
> *


Naw, homie! I'll offically be a Florida resident in June!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Apr 22 2010, 11:37 PM~17276038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok I still got time :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 22 2010, 08:33 PM~17275991
> *     toooo high for me 4's on skinnys yes & fuck yes if it was on 13's
> *


He'll yea it would look way better on 13 :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 23 2010, 12:59 AM~17276924
> *He'll yea it would look way better on 13 :yes:
> *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 22 2010, 08:58 PM~17276277
> *Naw, homie! I'll offically be a Florida resident in June!
> *



:wow:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 22 2010, 11:58 PM~17276277
> *Naw, homie! I'll offically be a Florida resident in June!
> *


BIG "I" is gonna be tearing it up in June! :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~_@Apr 23 2010, 06:19 AM~17278707
> *:420:  :420:
> *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 22 2010, 11:58 PM~17276277
> *Naw, homie! I'll offically be a Florida resident in June!
> *



NICE WE GONNA HAVE TO HIT UP WINGS N THINGS WHEN I COME DOWN THERE IN JULY HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 22 2010, 08:14 PM~17275815
> *I'm loving these pearl paint jobs they're doing down in Miami!
> *


These cars aint from miami their from tampa and clearwater.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 22 2010, 08:27 PM~17275930
> *:wow: THAT LINCOLN IS HARD ASS FUCK
> *


The owner of that lincoln has a charger on 30's out here in clearwater.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 22 2010, 08:33 PM~17275991
> *     toooo high for me 4's on skinnys yes & fuck yes if it was on 13's
> *


those are 6's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 23 2010, 06:37 AM~17278471
> *BIG "I" is gonna be tearing it up in June! :biggrin:
> *


Nice line up in Tampa


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 23 2010, 10:22 AM~17279066
> *those are 6's
> *


I know....i was just sayin if it was mine i would have it on 4's


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 23 2010, 09:52 AM~17280153
> *I know....i was just sayin if it was mine i would have it on 4's
> *


oh ok my bad i was just sayin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17280336
> *oh ok my bad i was just sayin
> *


naw its cool homie


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

whats good for this weekend!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SNOOP DOGG...................in Martians car, 25th STREET RIDERS.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 23 2010, 02:27 PM~17282347
> *SNOOP DOGG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

anything going on this weekend?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 21 2010, 07:34 PM~17264181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2010, 05:58 PM~17282647
> *anything going on this weekend?
> *


x2....whats up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2010, 05:58 PM~17282647
> *anything going on this weekend?
> *


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 23 2010, 02:27 PM~17282347
> *SNOOP DOGG...................in Martians car, 25th STREET RIDERS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 18 2010, 07:23 PM~17231115
> *Whats good steve...
> *


 :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 22 2010, 10:40 AM~17270532
> *I hav a 94 big body for sale......pm for further details
> :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Whats wrong with it Loco.............


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla, nothing special, it has a few flaws, but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets. I hope you all like it.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2010, 02:58 PM~17282647
> *anything going on this weekend?
> *





:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 23 2010, 05:11 PM~17283797
> *x2....whats up homie
> *


BOOBY TRAP in DORAL , car show sunday from 10am to 4 pm


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 24 2010, 03:40 AM~17287042
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Apr 23 2010, 11:34 PM~17286340
> *here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla, nothing special, it has a few flaws, but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets. I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Apr 24 2010, 01:34 AM~17286340
> *here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla, nothing special, it has a few flaws, but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets. I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> ...



N!CE WHO SPRAYED IT.....


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla, nothing special, it has a few flaws, but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets. I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 23 2010, 02:46 PM~17282538
> *
> *


 :0 .....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 24 2010, 03:43 AM~17287058
> *BOOBY TRAP in DORAL , car show sunday from 10am to 4 pm
> *


hit me up i'm down to see some ass :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17288577
> *hit me up i'm down to see some ass :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Apr 24 2010, 01:34 AM~17286340
> *here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla, nothing special, it has a few flaws, but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets. I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17288577
> *hit me up i'm down to see some ass :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Apr 24 2010, 01:34 AM~17286340
> *here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla, nothing special, it has a few flaws, but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets. I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> ...


STr8 up props...I dont like these but your shit clean!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 24 2010, 11:25 AM~17288153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anypics of that vic


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

www.eddyshandengraving .com Miami engraver also offer chrome gold and 2-tone


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 24 2010, 06:32 PM~17290127
> *anypics of that vic
> *


fuckTHErest

4get homie just seen tham on ECR


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 23 2010, 06:11 PM~17283797
> *x2....whats up homie
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE WAMMY PUMP WORKS PERFECT ASKING $400..... PM ME..*


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Up 4 sell Make offers text me (305)434-6532


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up homie hialeah56?every thing is all good


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

Selling complete 3 pump setup


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 400 OBO


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

Was that booby trap show any good???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Apr 25 2010, 05:35 PM~17296696
> *Was that booby trap show any good???
> *



:nosad: :nosad: only if you like hot-rods.....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

***** wornt u going to put the juice in ur car *****


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have stock springs and stocks for g body let me know asap


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Apr 25 2010, 03:29 PM~17297041
> ****** wornt u going to put the juice in ur car *****
> *


yea but this shit a mission i need to find the old school blazer brake system for ma shit cuz when i slam it my piston is gonna fuck up the brake lines


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Apr 25 2010, 06:32 PM~17298356
> *yea but this shit a mission i need to find the old school blazer brake system for ma shit cuz when i slam it my piston is gonna fuck up the brake lines
> *


???


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

some progress from today


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 24 2010, 11:21 AM~17289057
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Apr 25 2010, 05:14 PM~17297310
> *any one have stock springs and stocks for g body let me know asap
> *


I have some let me see if i take em off on tues. You stay down south right?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

1998 Lincoln towncar Cartier edition open for trades....fully loaded, heated seats,sunroof,in dash cd/dvd mp3,
Factory dual exhaust, super clean interior...interested in trading for a truck if any other questions pm impalamike63 or 305-318-9888 thanks


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 25 2010, 10:16 PM~17299794
> *some progress from today
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 25 2010, 11:16 PM~17299794
> *some progress from today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hans whats next....
















































:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 25 2010, 09:16 PM~17299794
> *some progress from today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

LAST NIGHT AT THE GOOTIMES SPOT LAS VEGAS!!! VEGAS MOST WANTED & DEVOTIONS

Lt2joElsXpo&hl


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 25 2010, 10:01 PM~17301398
> *hans whats next....
> 
> 
> ...


Lol WTF


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 25 2010, 08:35 PM~17300086
> *I have some let me see if i take em off on tues. You stay down south right?
> *


yea


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z+Apr 26 2010, 12:19 AM~17300854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Apr 25 2010, 07:32 PM~17298356
> *yea but this shit a mission i need to find the old school blazer brake system for ma shit cuz when i slam it my piston is gonna fuck up the brake lines
> *


MOVE THE BRAKE LINES. DAMM YOUR LAZY 4 REAL . :buttkick:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Apr 26 2010, 07:42 AM~17303925
> *MOVE THE BRAKE LINES. DAMM YOUR LAZY 4 REAL . :buttkick:
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2 Pump Setup For Sale

Includes:

2 Black Magic Pumps W/Marzochi #9 Gerars
4 Dumps W/ Fittings And Return lines 
Pumps Are Built Already
4 Big Batterys 790CCA
2 8" Pistons
2 10" Pistons
4 Mini Coils 3/4" ton Chrome
Chrome Donuts And Brackets
2 14ft Hoses
2 3ft Hoses
Ground Disconnect W/ Cable
6 Switch Panel W/ Chrome Extensions And Cable
4 Sollenoids

1200.00 FIRM LET ME KNO


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

anybody got some 14s for sale...i need some asap pm me and let me know


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17299794
> *some progress from today
> 
> 
> ...


know thats wat iam talking about............. :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 26 2010, 01:15 PM~17305240
> *know thats wat iam talking about............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Yessir, going to the shop this week perro


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Any Updates on the Grand Hustle 2 Fleetwood? I was realy hopping to see it at Lowrider but maybe it will be ready for the Majestic Picnic.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 26 2010, 11:22 AM~17305324
> *Yessir, going to the shop this week perro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

These wheels are about less then 2 months old $400 firm NO rust at all


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Looking for cash or trade for some 24's that would fit my Lincoln Towncar


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

95rangeron14z, premierkaddy, CADILLAC D, INKSTINCT003
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Apr 26 2010, 07:30 PM~17309647
> *95rangeron14z, premierkaddy, CADILLAC D, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZUP :wave:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 26 2010, 08:13 PM~17309483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN....


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1JKdJI0EGE
.
.
.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 26 2010, 06:01 PM~17309955
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1JKdJI0EGE
> .
> .
> ...


hi friend!!!


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

soon to be back out in da streets


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@Apr 26 2010, 06:10 PM~17310045
> *hi friend!!!
> *





hi friend!! lol


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)

Superman Buick Century coming soon!!!








Phantom interior done by us Elegance bro, Inc

 More coming soon!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 26 2010, 08:13 PM~17309483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305, *Chulow, Lowridergame305
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17310847
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr lowrider305, Chulow, Lowridergame305
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 26 2010, 10:17 PM~17310860
> *
> *


did you get my text


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 26 2010, 03:28 PM~17308514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Fuckin Nice!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2010, 08:03 PM~17311612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Apr 26 2010, 07:17 PM~17310122
> *soon to be back out in da streets
> *


 :0 :0 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

FOR SALE One 12' MA Audio Sub with a 300 Watt MTX Blue Thunder Amp! FOR $100 bucks obo. LET ME KNOW WUSSUP!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE A PAIR OF CADILLAC A-ARMS EXTENDED 2 INCHES AND WRAPPED OR REINFORCED LET ME KNOW PM


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

WTF :run: :run: :banghead:  
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/1712179257.html


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:sprint: :run:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

for sale 250


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 27 2010, 09:35 AM~17316225
> *for sale 250
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

parse......


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elegante maje_@Apr 26 2010, 07:26 PM~17310216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i guest these guys cars were lucky to get there rides done thats cool


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17311428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture!!!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

COMPLETE RUNIN V6 FROM A REGAL....RUNS AND DRIVES PERFECT! STILL IN CAR SO YOU CAN TEST IT!....$400...COMPLETE WITH TRANSMISSION..PM ME FOR INFO..


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

F/S... 95 LINC FOR $5500.00, 3 PUMP, 8 BATTERIES, IF U WANT TO SEE THE SETUP HIT ME UP... IF INTERESTED LET ME KNOW... 786-290-5896 OR 786-290-1843 Q!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MORE PICS...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

AND ANOTHER...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

AND ANOTHER...


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone have a spare steering wheel laying around for a g-body ??

prefferably <monte carlo> .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Apr 27 2010, 01:00 PM~17319279
> *Anyone have a spare steering wheel laying around for a g-body ??
> 
> prefferably <monte carlo> .
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Brand New still in the box. All chrome 13's wit 2 ways spinner $350 firm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 27 2010, 02:34 PM~17318465
> *Nice picture!!!
> *


Thankz...I got alot more stuff to post....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 27 2010, 03:48 PM~17319141
> *F/S... 95 LINC  FOR $5500.00, 3 PUMP, 8 BATTERIES, IF U WANT TO SEE THE SETUP HIT ME UP... IF INTERESTED LET ME KNOW... 786-290-5896 OR 786-290-1843 Q!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :wow: :uh: DAMN..........


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

clean inside out NO RIPS triple black ALL ARIGINAL 350 lt1 A/C AND ALL WORKS NO ISSUES 786 378 3124 $3800 
ONLY SALLING CUZ Im INTERESTED IN ANOTHER CAR. IF THE OTHER CAR GETS SOLD NEVERMIND. JUST CALL NEVER HAD HYDRO NEVER BEEN CUT ALL STOCK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HOMIE EAT'IN GOOD


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

got some clean all gold 14z with 175-75 good tires $400 obo


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 27 2010, 04:16 PM~17321326
> *got some clean all gold 14z with 175-75 good tires $400 obo
> 
> 
> ...


Where u at!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Apr 27 2010, 06:26 PM~17321431
> *Where u at!!
> *


call me 786-44-4997
hialeah gardens


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 27 2010, 04:28 PM~17321441
> *call me 786-44-4997
> hialeah gardens
> *


Ok


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Clean center gold 13s for sale with knockoffs, adapters and tires. Asking $300. Chris (786)305-4521


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 26 2010, 11:04 AM~17304537
> *2 Pump Setup For Sale
> 
> Includes:
> ...


 :uh: BRO I GOT A TWO PUMP SET UP FOR 250.00 AND IT COME WITH MY BOOK " THE DOES AND DON;T OF LOWRIDEN" :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS TO CLAUDIO..."QUE LA VERGA LOCO"...*


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...wood/index.html


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Congrats on the Lowrider Magazine Feature. All that hard work is for EVERYONE to see now. Back Yard Built and on Lowrider magazine. Love it.

Great job Opa locka Customs. Cant wait to see what you bring out next.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 27 2010, 07:30 PM~17323490
> *ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS TO CLAUDIO..."QUE LA VERGA LOCO"...
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...wood/index.html
> *


Congrats homie good job you deserve it.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks..........WhiteChocolate, MISTER ED
   :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 27 2010, 07:30 PM~17323490
> *ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS TO CLAUDIO..."QUE LA VERGA LOCO"...
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...wood/index.html
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICEE


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 26 2010, 10:55 AM~17305654
> *Any Updates on the Grand Hustle 2 Fleetwood? I was realy hopping to see it at Lowrider but maybe it will be ready for the Majestic Picnic.
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 27 2010, 08:30 PM~17323490
> *ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS TO CLAUDIO..."QUE LA VERGA LOCO"...
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...wood/index.html
> *


QUE LA VERGA LOCO"
:thumbsup: ................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

took this pic today at my friends(with cell phone) shop...hes going to redo it a lil


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

"CI"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 28 2010, 07:07 PM~17333381
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 :biggrin: yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sir that bitch is sexy nice 3 like always


I cant wait to get my new camera dowg....


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 28 2010, 06:07 PM~17333381
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...




Love it.. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2010, 06:35 PM~17333647
> *Love it..  :cheesy:
> *






























Thanks Phil!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Apr 28 2010, 04:35 PM~17333647
> *Love it..  :cheesy:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 















:biggrin:


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 28 2010, 10:07 AM~17328205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


en pingadooooooooooooo :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

is there any hangout today??????


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 28 2010, 06:41 PM~17333704
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Anytime Brother.. You deserved it


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 28 2010, 10:07 AM~17328205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats loko shit look good ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 28 2010, 04:39 PM~17333682
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ITS STILL IN THE HOOD


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAMS WE STILL AT IT....BACKYARD BOOGIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 28 2010, 11:41 PM~17336223
> *ITS STILL IN THE HOOD
> *


 :biggrin: Damn I dident even think it was still out 

 I see you sold my fav bubble towncar


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17336316
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAMS WE STILL AT IT....BACKYARD BOOGIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Apr 28 2010, 10:54 PM~17336397
> *looking good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17336316
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAMS WE STILL AT IT....BACKYARD BOOGIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


i want that body style il trade my big body for that


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Apr 28 2010, 11:14 PM~17336688
> *i want that body style il trade my big body for that
> *


IT AINT MINE HOMIE BUT I KNOW SOMEBODY THAT HAS ONE AND MITE TRADE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

anyone got an iphone for sale? broken or good. pm me


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Apr 7 2010, 05:39 PM~17126599
> *
> 
> 
> ...










THAT SHET WET


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 28 2010, 08:53 PM~17336396
> *:biggrin: Damn I dident even think it was still out
> 
> I see you sold my fav bubble towncar
> *



YES SIR...IT DID ITS THANG IN THE STREETS... ITS STILL IN THE HOOD TOO :biggrin: .... GOT SOME THING ELSE IN THE WORKS ALREADY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 29 2010, 01:59 AM~17337770
> *YES SIR...IT DID ITS THANG IN THE STREETS... ITS STILL IN THE HOOD TOO  :biggrin: .... GOT SOME THING ELSE IN THE WORKS ALREADY
> *


 :0 :biggrin: maybe a 2 door bubble towncar with a working top


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17336316
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAMS WE STILL AT IT....BACKYARD BOOGIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> 
> 
> ...



Can't Wait to see this one finished :0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Apr 28 2010, 07:14 PM~17333451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 29 2010, 07:41 AM~17338671
> *  fa sho... me too
> :thumbsup:
> *


OHHHHHHHHH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 28 2010, 11:47 PM~17336316
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAMS WE STILL AT IT....BACKYARD BOOGIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooooo :0 i know whos car that is..... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 28 2010, 06:39 PM~17333682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who is the owner now and what car club is it in now?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Still got the all gold 14s for sale... Call me if interested 786 444 4997


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17336316
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAMS WE STILL AT IT....BACKYARD BOOGIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

need some 14s center gold or all chrome....cash on deck pm if anything


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17336316
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAMS WE STILL AT IT....BACKYARD BOOGIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


ya thats what im talking about


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 28 2010, 10:47 PM~17336316
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOMS HOME OF THE BROUGHAMS WE STILL AT IT....BACKYARD BOOGIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

for sale $4000 or possible trade hit me up if interested 305-434-6532


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 305 with tranny for sale. Its coming out of a 77 monte with 69000 miles. Im getting somethin else. Motor is still in car now runs perfect. PM me with offers. Sorry no pic to post but put ur number in the message ill send u pics from my phone


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 29 2010, 08:20 AM~17338754
> *Who is the owner now and what car club is it in now?
> *


not sure one of the guys on EASTCOASTRYDERS postd that pic in the lowrider topic


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, Da Beast21, elegante maje


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 29 2010, 07:10 PM~17345078
> *Made You A Hater, Da Beast21, elegante maje
> *


perro wat it deww wea dey at?


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17345014
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like that car alot i wonder how it drives


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

finaly got wires on my brother drew's 65 Newport

















I know my digital camera skills suck. lol


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

clean in and out not cut all original triple black no rips tears H.I.Ds CLIFORD ALARM AVENGUARD 5.0 WITH KEY PAD ALL THE SENSORS. $3800 OBO NO ISSUES DROVE TO TAMPA SHOW AND BACK SO NO PROBLEMS DEPENDABLE.150K JUST PUT THE 13S ON LAST NIGHT AND JUST SOLD THEM SO IS ON THE STOCKS.








786-378-3124


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FUDS SATURDAY who's down to ride . 

MADE YOU A HATER let's ride out there fool you took off from the beach on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17346389
> *FUDS SATURDAY who's down to ride .
> 
> MADE YOU A HATER let's ride out there fool you took off from the beach on sunday :biggrin:
> *


Q been telling me how that shit be popin lots or nice cars but it's my birthday & my girl already told me she wants to take me out soo ill ride out there maybe next month


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I PUT MORE WORK IN SAM'S LAC 2DAY ITS ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 29 2010, 05:38 PM~17344792
> *
> *


:h5:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Apr 29 2010, 07:11 AM~17338728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 30 2010, 12:21 AM~17347451
> *I PUT MORE WORK IN SAM'S LAC 2DAY ITS ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17347451
> *I PUT MORE WORK IN SAM'S LAC 2DAY ITS ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> FUDS SATURDAY who's down to ride .
> 
> MADE YOU A HATER let's ride out there fool you took off from the beach on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 30 2010, 12:21 AM~17347451
> *I PUT MORE WORK IN SAM'S LAC 2DAY ITS ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...



*BACKYARD BOOG!E AT !TS BEST.....*


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Apr 29 2010, 06:35 PM~17345343
> *clean in and out not cut all original triple black no rips tears H.I.Ds CLIFORD ALARM AVENGUARD 5.0 WITH KEY PAD ALL THE SENSORS. $3800 OBO NO ISSUES DROVE TO TAMPA SHOW AND BACK SO NO PROBLEMS DEPENDABLE.150K JUST PUT THE 13S ON LAST NIGHT AND JUST SOLD THEM SO IS ON THE STOCKS.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks super clean home g/l on the sale


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

2 pro hopper pumps for sale 300 bucks. I need them gone today


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 19 2010, 09:21 AM~17236124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :rimshot: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: 
bad ass fuck.........


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 30 2010, 08:36 AM~17350539
> *Looks super clean home g/l on the sale
> *


thanks homie


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 29 2010, 10:21 PM~17347451
> *I PUT MORE WORK IN SAM'S LAC 2DAY ITS ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn perro i didnt know you get down!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17347451
> *I PUT MORE WORK IN SAM'S LAC 2DAY ITS ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

1991 Cadillac Fleetwood 5.7, just fully serviced. just turned 125,xxx, triple blue, leather and blue leds in the interior, blue led marker light's, blue led tag light, blue hid's, chrome 14's with chunky tires, pm for more details, will trade for ls caprice or????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> > FUDS SATURDAY who's down to ride .
> >
> > MADE YOU A HATER let's ride out there fool you took off from the beach on sunday :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

for sale 2,800 or obo


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 30 2010, 01:39 PM~17352833
> *for sale 2,800 or obo
> 
> 
> ...


I like those tail light you wanna trade :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Apr 30 2010, 07:32 AM~17349452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 30 2010, 12:21 AM~17347451
> *I PUT MORE WORK IN SAM'S LAC 2DAY ITS ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...



there aint nothing like black fleetwoods.........


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 300 bucks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

this was from the show at BOOBY TRAP the other day.....


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

COME CHECK OUT LIVING IT UP'S 
CHROME AND PAINT CAR AND BIKE SHOW
JUNE 6, 2010 DONT MISS OUT
LET THEM KNOW ABOUT THE CARSHOW
THERE WILL BE A HOPOFF, LIVE PERFORMANCE
RAFFLES GAMES BIKINI CONTEST AND MUCH MORE















HERES A LAST YEARS VEIDO 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u2kgl9dzKps&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u2kgl9dzKps&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2010, 08:24 PM~17354540
> *this was from the show at BOOBY TRAP the other day.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 30 2010, 11:19 PM~17355924
> *nice pics
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo MR ED your useing a point an shoot camera????Im stackin up for alot of shit for the car & for this new SLR CAMERA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305,* Who Productions*, Magik007
:biggrin: WHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: 
Hello everyone....!


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Apr 29 2010, 08:29 PM~17345276
> *finaly got wires on my brother drew's 65 Newport
> 
> 
> ...


What up Brian! Looks good... I will come see yous guys this week sometime.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 30 2010, 11:25 PM~17355977
> *yo MR ED your useing a point an shoot camera????Im stackin up for alot of shit  for the car & for this new SLR CAMERA
> *



yeap canon rebel xt....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Apr 30 2010, 10:21 PM~17356889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 300 bucks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

FORSALE $10GS 96IMPALA CLEAN 24IN DROPSTARS LOWERED CLIFFORD HIDS 3 15IN KICKERS WITH POWERACOUSTIC CLEAN CAR AWESOME POWER AND RIDE COLD AC....786 315-6307 HIT ME UP WILL TRADE BUT GOTA BE IN SAME RANGE N SOMETHING I WANT...LET ME KNOW


































HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: ALREADY FOOL :angry: 


























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP+May 1 2010, 01:21 AM~17356889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok true...keep doing ur thing


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 1 2010, 05:23 PM~17360546
> *:uh:  ALREADY FOOL :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW IT FOOL CAME BACK FROM AUSTRALIA WITH A SWITCH MIND WATS GOOD MR O :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today at my sister inlaw's graduation *Bill Clinton :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Apr 30 2010, 10:21 PM~17356889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Dog!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 1 2010, 05:20 PM~17360531
> *FORSALE $10GS 96IMPALA CLEAN 24IN DROPSTARS LOWERED CLIFFORD HIDS 3 15IN KICKERS WITH POWERACOUSTIC CLEAN CAR AWESOME POWER AND RIDE COLD AC....786 315-6307 HIT ME UP WILL TRADE BUT GOTA BE IN SAME RANGE N SOMETHING I WANT...LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...



i knew it , good luck tho


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

a little backyard job..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

anybody looking for a baby caddy vert... :biggrin: 

i got dudes number if anybody wants it....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

make:CADILLAC 
model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
miles:150k
10k H.I.DS
PIONEER HEAD UNIT
BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR
BLACK RAG TOP
ALL L.E.Ds INSIDE AND IN TAG
ENGINE 5.7 LT1 786 -378 -3124 OR 786-470-4836 CALL OR TEXT
















$3600 OBO OR TRADE FOR G BODY OR 86-92 FLEETWOOD 2 DOOR IF POSSIBLE NOT CUT OF EQUAL VALUE NOT CUT


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 1 2010, 09:38 PM~17361604
> *anybody looking for a baby caddy vert... :biggrin:
> 
> i got dudes number if anybody wants it....
> ...



i feel like listing to TOO SHORT now .......


----------



## JUAN95 (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Apr 30 2010, 12:45 PM~17351093
> *:wow:  :rimshot:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> bad ass fuck.........
> *


TIGHT AZZ FUKIN WORK!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I HAVE A SET OF FOUR PRACTICALLY NEW TIRES 175/80/R13 STILL GOT THE LITTLE HAIRS ON THEM BEST OFFER TAKES THEM 786-378-3124


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

D-BO

you missed out 2nite homie...to bad you not down here yet anywayz Happy birth day dowg...my lady took me(my sis& cuzin) bolwing for my birthday
















:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 1 2010, 10:23 PM~17362970
> *D-BO
> 
> you missed out 2nite homie...to bad you not down here yet anywayz Happy birth day dowg...my lady took me(my sis& cuzin) bolwing for my birthday
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+May 2 2010, 06:29 AM~17363936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Still Hated


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 2 2010, 06:51 AM~17364194
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: Still Hated
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 2 2010, 11:33 AM~17364641
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what you doing today fool...

Im just chargein up my batteries up....1 down 3 more to go :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

sellin a complete 3 pump setup for 500
13"s for 150


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.nike.com/nikeos/p/sportswear/en...7682_id1369677&

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z68ehBR4lRc

MR CARTOON AT BOWTIE SOUTH FOR NIKE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 1 2010, 08:38 PM~17361604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 2 2010, 02:23 PM~17366255
> *http://www.nike.com/nikeos/p/sportswear/en...7682_id1369677&
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z68ehBR4lRc
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

make:CADILLAC
model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
miles:150k
10k H.I.DS
PIONEER HEAD UNIT
BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR
BLACK RAG TOP
ALL L.E.Ds INSIDE AND IN TAG ENGINE 5.7 LT1 $700 CLIFORD ALARM WITH ALL THE SENSORS HOOD PIN MOTION KEY PAD TILT SENSORS ALL THAT IM ASKING $4000 BUT MONEY TALKS OR TRADE
MIAMI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 2 2010, 04:23 PM~17366255
> *http://www.nike.com/nikeos/p/sportswear/en...7682_id1369677&
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z68ehBR4lRc
> ...


Here you go fool...damn tim did his thing doing this video


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I HAVE A SET OF FOUR PRACTICALLY NEW TIRES 175/80/R13 STILL GOT THE LITTLE HAIRS ON THEM BEST OFFER TAKES THEM 786-378-3124


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

thanx :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 2 2010, 05:07 PM~17366735
> *Here you go fool...damn tim did his thing doing this video
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 2 2010, 06:07 PM~17366735
> *Here you go fool...damn tim did his thing doing this video
> 
> 
> ...



nice i see you wats 1:48 into it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 2 2010, 09:00 AM~17364801
> *what you doing today fool...
> 
> Im just chargein up my batteries up....1 down 3 more to go  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


Not much....chillin with the fam.....working on a set of uppers and my dog is pinstriping and leafing my rims................... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Hows the car coming ????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, rollin-orange, Hialeah56, sour diesel
What it do ?????????????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

trying to locate and purchase the lastlaff magazine ... website is down!!

somebody pm me ..contact info wanted!!!
miami based magazine i belive..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Pilot steering wheel $75 , pm me if interested


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, luxridez, *SHORTY84*, GALO1111


perdido.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South+May 2 2010, 07:21 PM~17367099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man Im ready to blow that bitch up....I got alot of shit to do...im might get it respayd to???other than i keep tham 13's clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2010, 10:35 PM~17370157
> *
> *


 lookn good homie!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@May 2 2010, 10:40 PM~17370195
> *lookn good homie!
> *


hey buddy nice lecab!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: 

how are you man i hope everything is good with you and your family...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2010, 10:43 PM~17370219
> *hey buddy nice lecab!!!!!  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> how are you man i hope everything is good with you and your family...
> *


 thanx  !!! Everthing all G in vegas! Still waitn 4 u make it out west


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@May 2 2010, 10:49 PM~17370253
> *thanx  !!! Everthing all G in vegas! Still waitn 4 u make it out west
> *


hopefully this year i'll be seeing you out there ,i was on south beach all day today ya'll need to come back soon is real nice out here right now.


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2010, 10:52 PM~17370274
> *hopefully this year i'll be seeing you out there ,i was on south beach all day today ya'll need to come back soon is real nice out here right now.
> *


Damm!!!! I need a vacation


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2010, 10:44 PM~17370227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@May 2 2010, 10:57 PM~17370301
> *NICE
> *


BET THAT UP...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

95 big body for sale or trade pm me for more info


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE A HOOD FOR A BIG BODY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 3 2010, 01:44 AM~17370227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...right click save


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2010, 10:35 PM~17370157
> *
> *


WHAT ONE IS 4 SALE :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2010, 10:44 PM~17370227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: I LOVE ME SOME G-BODYS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 3 2010, 07:36 AM~17371688
> *WHAT ONE IS 4 SALE  :biggrin:
> *


none of them for sale .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MADE YOU A HATER where them pictures at fool...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2010, 10:35 PM~17370157
> *
> *


Danm that pic look nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 3 2010, 08:09 AM~17371910
> *Danm that pic look nice
> *


that's that boy CHULOW took that picture.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HARD ROCK SHOW MAY 16


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 3 2010, 09:26 AM~17372097
> *HARD ROCK SHOW MAY 16
> *


you need to jump on a 74-75-76 so you can have 3 cars







4 sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 3 2010, 09:24 AM~17372649
> *you need to jump on a 74-75-76 so you can have 3 cars
> 
> 
> ...


i'm done buying or building cars for myself , i'm set with what i got now.....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Regal on 32"Asanti's! $28k for wheels and tires :uh: :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, IIMPALAA, :wave:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2010, 10:35 PM~17370157
> *
> *


Lookin Good


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

80's four door cutlass seats super clean no rips for sale make offers pm


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 27 2010, 12:48 PM~17319141
> *F/S... 95 LINC  FOR $5500.00, 3 PUMP, 8 BATTERIES, IF U WANT TO SEE THE SETUP HIT ME UP... IF INTERESTED LET ME KNOW... 786-290-5896 OR 786-290-1843 Q!
> 
> 
> ...



DAM IS THAT MY OLD DAILY DRIVER ????? AND LOOK AT DAWG TICO PIECE IN THE BACKGROUND REPPING THAT TBDCREW.....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up bowtie south?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

For Sale or trade text me 305-434-6532


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Yo i needa paint my car does anyone no of a booth i can rent in the down south area i live in goulds so anywhere round that area?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@May 3 2010, 02:04 PM~17374823
> *80's four door cutlass seats super clean no rips for sale make offers pm
> *


Yooo what color? And just tell me what you want for them


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1722373362.html


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 3 2010, 12:46 PM~17372888
> *i'm done buying or building cars for myself , i'm set with what i got now.....
> 
> 
> ...



that fleetwood is lookin hard , u got any more pics of it ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 06:02 PM~17376090
> *DAM IS THAT MY OLD DAILY DRIVER ????? AND LOOK AT DAWG TICO PIECE IN THE BACKGROUND REPPING THAT TBDCREW.....
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 03:42 PM~17376594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE CABLES! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 3 2010, 05:56 PM~17377982
> *NICE CABLES! :biggrin:
> *


yea too bad this show car drove all over miami with the belly painted paterns and leafing :biggrin: alot more than what i can say about most cars in dade ,.. but im sorry u to busy looking at cables


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U26vY0JRxH4&feature=fvsr


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 06:37 PM~17376537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 07:24 PM~17378374
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U26vY0JRxH4&feature=fvsr
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 3 2010, 04:53 PM~17377354
> *that fleetwood is lookin hard , u got any more pics of it ?
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 3 2010, 06:55 PM~17378763
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 3 2010, 06:52 PM~17378730
> *
> *


whats up homie how u been , car looks good


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 3 2010, 05:56 PM~17377982
> *NICE CABLES! :biggrin:
> *


lmao!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 10:11 PM~17379009
> *whats up homie how u been , car looks good
> *


good homie how about you...you going to build a new ride ????my ride is there lol she needs a faww things_____________________


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 03:41 PM~17376568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happen to this car, this car was beutifull


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@May 3 2010, 07:28 PM~17379350
> *lmao!!
> *


wow!!!! let see how much work your car gots done to be worrying about cables b....  post pics g.............................


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 3 2010, 07:31 PM~17379421
> *What happen to this car, this car was beutifull
> *


got sold to my homie in rollerz minnesota chapter, and thanks


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2010, 12:43 PM~17374033
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtf :dunno: :twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 3 2010, 07:28 PM~17379354
> *good homie how about you...you going to build a new ride ????my ride is there lol she needs a faww things_____________________
> *


still debating if i should :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

for sale
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1722373362.html


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 06:31 PM~17376477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 10:50 PM~17379773
> *still debating if i should  :biggrin:
> *


shit just build a clean daily... :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 08:48 PM~17379732
> *got sold to my homie in rollerz minnesota chapter, and thanks
> *


wuz up evil good to see u in here !!!!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

for sale 3,000 o.b.o hit me up for more info 786-227-8749


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wtf


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Mr lowrider305,* DOUBLE-O, CADILLAC D, Da Beast21, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, EXECUTION,* 4RMDABOTTOM305,ErickaNjr

:wave: :wave:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@May 3 2010, 11:00 PM~17379980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: you should keep that shit....nice fuckin 3!!!!!just needs a paint job


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 3 2010, 10:02 PM~17380017
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Mr lowrider305, DOUBLE-O, CADILLAC D,  Da Beast21, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, EXECUTION, 4RMDABOTTOM305,ErickaNjr
> 
> ...


WUZUP DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 3 2010, 08:02 PM~17380017
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Mr lowrider305, DOUBLE-O, CADILLAC D,  Da Beast21, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, EXECUTION, 4RMDABOTTOM305,ErickaNjr
> 
> ...


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 06:21 PM~17378324
> *yea too bad this show car drove all over miami  with the  belly painted  paterns and leafing  :biggrin:  alot more than what i can say about most cars in dade ,.. but im sorry u to busy looking at cables
> *







WHAT CAN I SAY! I PAY ATTENTION TO DETAILS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 3 2010, 07:52 PM~17379843
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


how u been big homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I wanna trade my 95 blazer 2 door for a honda or something anyone?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 3 2010, 08:10 PM~17380154
> *WHAT CAN I SAY! I PAY ATTENTION TO DETAILS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im glad u pay attention to detail ,next time pay attention to the whole car cuz it has lots of detail and work put into it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 3 2010, 09:04 PM~17380052
> *:uh:  :uh: you should keep that shit....nice fuckin 3!!!!!just needs a paint job
> *


yeah but my girl wants something else


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Yee-Haw =D


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: you shoul've put that picture in the magazine :angry: :angry: 









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 3 2010, 08:10 PM~17380154
> *WHAT CAN I SAY! I PAY ATTENTION TO DETAILS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 3 2010, 10:31 PM~17380520
> *:uh: you shoul've put that picture in the magazine :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I think they have a height requirement..







JK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2010, 08:34 PM~17380563
> *I think they have a height requirement..
> JK
> *


WOW!!!!! what a dick!!!! :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Does this make up for it? =D


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DERICK G i see you sir...... :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17380600
> *Does this make up for it? =D
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 08:19 PM~17380319
> *im glad u pay attention to detail ,next time pay attention to the whole car cuz it has lots of detail and work put into it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 3 2010, 08:33 PM~17380546
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 3 2010, 11:59 AM~17374208
> *~EXOTIC TATTOOS~, IIMPALAA, :wave:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+May 3 2010, 11:07 PM~17380098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i feel you...good luck


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2010, 09:24 PM~17378374
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U26vY0JRxH4&feature=fvsr
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 3 2010, 09:04 PM~17381206
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@May 3 2010, 07:44 PM~17379656
> *wow!!!! let see how much work your car gots done  to be worrying about cables b....  post pics g.............................
> *


.
.
.








.








.








.








.








.
.
.
I BELIVE ITS YOUR TURN NOW! n its not a regal.. :wave: :wave:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

..


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

HAVE A SET OF FOUR PRACTICALLY NEW TIRES 175/80/R13 STILL GOT THE LITTLE HAIRS ON THEM BEST OFFER TAKES THEM 786-378-3124
or trade for 155 80 r13 tires


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17382631
> *.
> .
> .
> ...


i already did :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

4 sale pump. pro hopper steel block 1'in. port #11 grear, saco motor , 1' parker check valve ,parker slow down,y block, and dump ready 2 use works fine lots of power great for hopping grear is new and motor is like new pm me..


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 22 2010, 08:35 AM~17269950
> *hit me up
> *


my dog still got parts for them big body hit him up 786 283 2887


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 21 2010, 06:12 PM~17263905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this bitch is soo hard!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

97'


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

4 door cars = family lowriding


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

2 pro hopper pumps for sale all chrome 300 firm


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 4 2010, 01:21 PM~17386780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm only 20, I don't have a family yet but I love my towncar man!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 4 2010, 12:55 PM~17386533
> *97'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 4 2010, 03:38 PM~17388032
> *
> *


Had to show that South Florida weather!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 4 2010, 03:41 PM~17388069
> *Had to show that South Florida weather!
> *


I ant mad at you :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 4 2010, 09:55 AM~17386533
> *97'
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT NEVER SEEN THIS CAR IN THE STREET BEFORE.. :dunno: BUT ITS CLEAN. I LIKES


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

my s10 project/ daily driver


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 4 2010, 04:11 PM~17388343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 4 2010, 04:13 PM~17388359
> *I AINT NEVER SEEN THIS CAR IN THE STREET BEFORE.. :dunno: BUT ITS CLEAN. I LIKES
> *


see it in hialeah all the time,that pic is behind muvico :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 4 2010, 04:17 PM~17388407
> *my s10 project/ daily driver
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOOKS WAYYYYYYY BETTER


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@May 3 2010, 09:00 PM~17379980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 4 2010, 03:25 PM~17388481
> *see it in hialeah all the time,that pic is behind muvico :biggrin:
> *


yea i always see it around the mango hill area


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 4 2010, 02:46 PM~17389103
> *yea i always see it around the mango hill area
> *


IMMA HAVE TO GO TO HIALEAH MORE OFTEN :biggrin: NO LOWRIDERS AROUND THIS AREA LIKE BEFORE.. AT LEAST IN THE STREETS... MINE SHOULD BE OUT PRETTY SOON.. :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Yo what up dre


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 4 2010, 02:55 PM~17389208
> *Yo what up dre
> *


YOOOO. OYE SEND ME A PIC OF THE VERT.... :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale 80gallon 3 phase 7hrsp motor 600.obo 786-380-6468


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 4 2010, 04:25 PM~17388481
> *see it in hialeah all the time,that pic is behind muvico :biggrin:
> *



LMAO hell yeah it is!! haha


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody got some 13s for sale?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 4 2010, 04:10 PM~17388325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this towncar for sale on craigslist...

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1722522217.html


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 4 2010, 07:41 PM~17390240
> *Anybody got some 13s for sale?
> *


saw these on craigslist man

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1712126223.html


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 4 2010, 05:46 PM~17389103
> *yea i always see it around the mango hill area
> *


Yeah I used to live in Mango Hill. Tell me if I am wrong, i see your truck parked on the street behind Navarro?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 4 2010, 06:43 PM~17390253
> *saw these on craigslist man
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1712126223.html
> *


thanks homie


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 4 2010, 04:13 PM~17388359
> *I AINT NEVER SEEN THIS CAR IN THE STREET BEFORE.. :dunno: BUT ITS CLEAN. I LIKES
> *



Thanks man. I've seen in Hialeah the green S10, a honda accord, and I used to see a silver fleetwood, but haven't seen it in a while....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 4 2010, 07:54 PM~17390333
> *Thanks man.  I've seen in Hialeah the green S10, a honda accord, and I used to see a silver fleetwood, but haven't seen it in a while....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 4 2010, 08:28 PM~17390617
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 300 bucks


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 4 2010, 05:28 PM~17390617
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


yo answer your phone ive been trying to call u


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 4 2010, 08:58 PM~17390783
> *yo answer your phone ive been trying to call u
> *


my phone died ealier i had to wait till now that i got home to charge it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 4 2010, 07:52 PM~17390705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT PAY PAL. SHIPPING TO 32246


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 93brougham, Da Beast21, monte24, RollinX151, *EXECUTION*

JUST CALLED YOU


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 4 2010, 06:44 PM~17390271
> *Yeah I used to live in Mango Hill.  Tell me if I am wrong, i see your truck parked on the street behind Navarro?
> *


naw i live infront of navarro the green truck that u see behind navarro is Monte24
my trucks buff now i always see you goin up 12th ave


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 4 2010, 09:29 PM~17391177
> *naw i live infront of navarro the green truck that u see behind navarro is Monte24
> my trucks buff now i always see you goin up 12th ave
> *



I knew i seen a green truck back there though. When I get on the highway I go to that shell there and go thru the back to get on the highway...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 2 2010, 07:34 PM~17368369
> *MISTER ED, luxridez, SHORTY84, GALO1111
> perdido.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 4 2010, 03:28 PM~17388503
> *LOOKS WAYYYYYYY  BETTER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

EXECUTION :nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

second 2none eddie,


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@May 4 2010, 06:46 PM~17391373
> *EXECUTION :nicoderm:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

got this at my job today


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need my motor put in its a 3.8 v6 in my cutlass hit me up real talk


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 5 2010, 01:29 AM~17394776
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that bitch came in on a plane ??


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 5 2010, 06:29 AM~17396986
> *damn that bitch came in on a plane ??
> *


Yes and a passénger flight


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 91 fleetwood brouham 350 motor runs and drives , clean blue leather interior 1000 obo need it gone today 954 394 3077


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

VERY OLD PICS OF MY OLD REGAL....


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2010, 08:37 AM~17397851
> *VERY OLD PICS OF MY OLD REGAL....
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch look hard :wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

a rest in peace cc did you guys get rid of that 1950 car


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Still got my 48 Plymouth for sale


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

two brand new 100 spoke og 13x7 $200.00 obo
billet dash $100.00


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 5 2010, 11:05 AM~17398681
> *Still got my 48 Plymouth for sale
> *


sorry quoted wrong person 2x for a clean bomb


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 4 2010, 09:55 AM~17386533
> *97'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 5 2010, 10:33 AM~17398402
> *a rest in peace cc did you guys get rid of that 1950 car
> *


no bro we still have that bomb it's in the works


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

is there a hangout at the tatoo shop tomorrow?


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 5 2010, 11:37 AM~17399536
> *is there a hangout at the tatoo shop tomorrow?
> *


Lol It was supposed to be last thursday.

Yall can come today to celebrate 5 de Mayo, theres going to be live music at the mexican restaurant   

STARTS AT 7


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

HANDS DOWN HARDEST REGAL TO EVER BE OUT OF FLORIDA AND NO ONE TOUCHING THIS. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



>


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 5 2010, 08:08 PM~17402002
> *HANDS DOWN HARDEST REGAL TO EVER BE OUT OF FLORIDA AND NO ONE TOUCHING THIS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


*
yours would have been there to......... * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

looking for 1971 -1976 caprice impala coupe interior seats front and back


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@May 3 2010, 07:44 PM~17379656
> *wow!!!! let see how much work your car gots done  to be worrying about cables b....  post pics g.............................
> *



Which car would you like for me to post pics of??? My 96 ss, or my drop top, or my 63???
Ooorrrr would you like for me to post pics of the drop top I just purchased over the weekend??
Which car u talking bout??


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> *
> yours would have been there to......... * :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 BUT THEN i GOT INVOLVED WITH THIS ONE

















It kinda changed the direction i was trying to get to. 

That doesnt mean I wont be getting one soon


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 5 2010, 08:54 PM~17402351
> *10-4 BUT THEN i GOT INVOLVED WITH THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

How do u guys feel about a car show on a Friday night?


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 3 2004, 04:33 PM~2264096
> *ca agin
> *


man I love this car :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wow: FOR SALE

make:CADILLAC
model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
miles:150k
10k H.I.DS
PIONEER HEAD UNIT
BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR
BLACK RAG TOP
ALL L.E.Ds INSIDE AND IN TAG ENGINE 5.7 LT1 $700 CLIFORD ALARM WITH ALL THE SENSORS HOOD PIN MOTION KEY PAD TILT SENSORS ALL THAT IM ASKING $4000 OBO OR TRADE
786 -378 -3124 OR 786-470-4836 CALL OR TEXT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 5 2010, 08:47 PM~17402876
> *How do u guys feel about a car show on a Friday night?
> *


you mean hangout????


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

SHORTY84 :wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@May 5 2010, 06:51 PM~17403466
> *SHORTY84  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17403354
> *you mean hangout????
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


hAPPY 5 DE MAYO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17403354
> *you mean hangout????
> *


no.. I mean a show.. With trophies and all


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

MORNING LAY IT LOWERS :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1722547024.html
:worship:  :0


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 6 2010, 05:33 AM~17407412
> *no.. I mean a show.. With trophies and all
> *



im down where at..?? need info..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silverdreams05_@May 6 2010, 08:50 AM~17407710
> *im down where at..?? need info..
> *


we are working out the exact date flyers will be up soon


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

gbody for sale hit me up 86 cutty 1000 obo 786 6241033


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 6 2010, 05:06 AM~17407307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17409430
> *JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17409430
> *JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17409430
> *JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICEEEE. :wow:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17409430
> *JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DA FUCK DID U GET THIS N HOW MUCH DID U GET IT FOR ?? :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17409430
> *JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


let me know when you ready to sell.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17409430
> *JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...



What's good Uso. Nice addition w/that LeCab.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 300 bucks


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> HANDS DOWN HARDEST REGAL TO EVER BE OUT OF FLORIDA AND NO ONE TOUCHING THIS. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 6 2010, 08:33 AM~17407412
> *no.. I mean a show.. With trophies and all
> *


 cool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 6 2010, 01:46 PM~17409430
> *JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...


*Real talk...I hope you keep this one & build it HOW YOU WANT IT...dont sale it or trade homie...you should do this one in memorie of your mom(R.I.P. TO HER)just how we been talkd about last year...*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 6 2010, 01:46 PM~17409430
> *JUST BOUGHT HER HOME... AND NEW TO THE UCE-USO FAMILY... 80 LECAB
> 
> 
> ...



Nice find, congrats! :thumbsup: Enjoy her.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 6 2010, 06:18 PM~17412966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 6 2010, 09:18 PM~17412966
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn whos invited


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

car clubs and solo riders


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17413497
> *car clubs and solo riders
> *


*ALSOOOOOO ALL PHOTOGRAPHER'S!!!!!!!!ILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY LIL POINT-N- SHOOT CAMERA :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305, juicedmonteSS,* MISTER ED
*
:biggrin: Whats good sir


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 6 2010, 10:41 PM~17413789
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr lowrider305, juicedmonteSS, MISTER ED
> 
> ...



chillin dawg you know we will be shooting the event


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 6 2010, 10:44 PM~17413829
> *chillin dawg you know we will be shooting the event
> *


yessssssss sir...These dum fucks at my job better give me the day off too str8 up...man Im tryin to get a nikon d40 but damn I been slackinnnnnnnnnnnn on my car sooo bad it ant even funny..make sure you good on batteries that day fool...l learnd the hard way before....


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Anyone selling a stock grill for a fleetwood


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc you see this color....


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 6 2010, 06:13 PM~17411978
> *THIS RIDE WAS BUILT IN TEXAS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 6 2010, 07:40 PM~17413771
> *ALSOOOOOO ALL PHOTOGRAPHER'S!!!!!!!!ILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY LIL POINT-N- SHOOT CAMERA  :biggrin:
> *


ill be there homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 6 2010, 11:04 PM~17414068
> *ill be there homie
> *


 :thumbsup: This time say whatsup homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 6 2010, 08:08 PM~17414116
> *:thumbsup: This time say whatsup homie
> *


fo sho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 6 2010, 11:09 PM~17414123
> *fo sho
> *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

got the 27th marked down on my calendar...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:happysad: This shit looks like it hurtssssssssssss


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17413983
> *:uh:
> *


IT WAS FOOL..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

A photo i took but never posted it...I think


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 6 2010, 09:18 PM~17412966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING MIA


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 06:50 AM~17417373
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING MIA
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 7 2010, 10:00 AM~17417415
> *:barf: lol
> *


 :uh: TITOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: WERE THE FUCK YOU BEEN HOMIE????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

freddy whats good homie...A.K.A Mr Canon :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 07:04 AM~17417432
> *:uh: TITOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: WERE THE FUCK YOU BEEN HOMIE????
> *


at the house like always lol u nevr call a chico


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 7 2010, 10:15 AM~17417513
> *at the house like always lol u nevr call a chico
> *


true...you never call a haitian :biggrin: you know my number...so what you workin on now???


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 6 2010, 06:18 PM~17412966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Tower shops tonight...........................who's going?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 7 2010, 09:03 AM~17418365
> *Tower shops tonight...........................who's going?
> *


i'm down


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Cool...............I'll be there.


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 6 2010, 08:40 PM~17413771
> *ALSOOOOOO ALL PHOTOGRAPHER'S!!!!!!!!ILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY LIL POINT-N- SHOOT CAMERA  :biggrin:
> *


Ima be out there. U ready???


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

for sale. 2 pump CCE Comp.with batteries 4 sale $1000 305-434-6532


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 7 2010, 09:03 AM~17418365
> *Tower shops tonight...........................who's going?
> *


see u outthere bro


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 07:25 AM~17417598
> *true...you never call a haitian  :biggrin: you know my number...so what you workin on now???
> *










nothing!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2010, 09:08 AM~17418399
> *i'm down
> *


where is dat at


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweatit21_@May 7 2010, 04:39 PM~17420811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



isn't the car with this setup for sale on craigslist?


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

yeah but improly going to stay wit the car. Whatever sales first..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 7 2010, 05:13 PM~17421075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mmmmm chevy s10 4" bodydrop,4link,22" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@May 7 2010, 03:34 PM~17420345
> *Ima be out there. U ready???
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

doc I see you *****....whats good fool


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 09:39 PM~17423856
> *doc I see you *****....whats good fool
> *



:biggrin: CHILLEN ***** JUST GOT HOME BEEN WORKIN ON THESE RAGIDY CARS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TITO...THIS BETTER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17423867
> *:biggrin: CHILLEN ***** JUST GOT HOME BEEN WORKIN ON THESE RAGIDY CARS
> *


WHO YOU TELLING I GOTT GET SOMETHING TOMMOR AT THE HYDRO SHOP 4 MY SHIT....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: This female soooo damn fine


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17423877
> *TITO...THIS BETTER HOMIE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

who here can paint wire wheels real good


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@May 7 2010, 10:43 PM~17424348
> *who here can paint wire wheels real good
> *


  WHAT YOU NEED DONE


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

FOR SALE 3200 OBO

OR TRADE FOR SUM DUBS 4s


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

i have a set of 20's wires,right now they are painted orange but iam looking to paint them light green.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@May 7 2010, 10:55 PM~17424456
> *i have a set of 20's wires,right now they are painted orange but iam looking to paint them light green.
> *


I JUST PMD YOU.


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

for sale or trade got more pix. $4000 (305) 434-6532. hit me up if you have any questions


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

80's four door cutlass seats double pillow, blue, super clean no rips for sale make offers pm


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sneak peak of my own build :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 7 2010, 11:53 PM~17424434
> * WHAT YOU NEED DONE
> *


Dump ,Cartridge


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

im moving 2 florida... custom painter/airbrusher/fabricater.... hit me up


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2010, 12:27 AM~17426177
> *Dump ,Cartridge
> *


Hey 305 why don't u just change the o ring??,,,,usually that's all you gotta do to fix the dump cartrage


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 8 2010, 12:51 AM~17426252
> *im moving 2 florida... custom painter/airbrusher/fabricater....  hit me up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: When you moving?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

good morning mia :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 8 2010, 03:51 AM~17426252
> *im moving 2 florida... custom painter/airbrusher/fabricater....  hit me up
> *


 :biggrin: Thats whats up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@May 8 2010, 09:21 AM~17426827
> *Hey 305 why don't u just change the o ring??,,,,usually that's all you gotta do to fix the dump cartrage
> *


maybe it can be that too...I got tham used so I wanted to replace tham anyways homie...thankz 4 the info


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2010, 09:46 AM~17426889
> *good morning mia  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i tried like an idiot to ask you a question on car domain :twak: :twak: 

Bro, what size stroke you got in the rear of your marquis??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305,* RollinX151, slash, tru6lu305
*
whats good everyone...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17423877
> *TITO...THIS BETTER HOMIE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 8 2010, 09:55 AM~17426906
> *i tried like an idiot to ask you a question on car domain  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> Bro, what size stroke you got in the rear of your marquis??
> *


homie you got my number....you dident save it???you can call me one ever

I got 12"...going to upgrade tham to 14" one i add a 3rd pump...not any time soon


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2010, 10:00 AM~17426934
> *homie you got my number....you dident save it???you can call me one ever
> 
> I got 12"...going to upgrade tham to 14" one i add a 3rd pump...not any time soon
> *


HAHA fuck man, for real, what the fuck do I have a phone for?? :biggrin: :biggrin: Haha, yeah I just did my setup and i already think of the future and 3 pumps and shit  Paint is next, then interior, then I can have some fun and start adding shit :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 8 2010, 10:03 AM~17426944
> *HAHA fuck man, for real, what the fuck do I have a phone for??  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Haha, yeah I just did my setup and i already think of the future and 3 pumps and shit   Paint is next, then interior, then I can have some fun and start adding shit  :0
> *


lol...lil by lil...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

japan...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

japan...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

who's hitting the beach sunday day.....  







GONZO where you at mah ***** , let's get it :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 06:11 PM~17423197
> *sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mmmmm chevy  s10 4" bodydrop,4link,22"  :biggrin:
> *


who u been talking to?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17423877
> *TITO...THIS BETTER HOMIE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea that shit on my favorites... that other bitch is better


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2010, 10:07 AM~17417452
> *freddy whats good homie...A.K.A Mr  Canon :0
> 
> 
> ...


That's Freddy wondering if he just broke his shit. :rofl:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2010, 05:02 PM~17429516
> *
> *


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

does anyone have a set of center gold 13x7's....pm me if you do....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@May 8 2010, 01:43 PM~17427940
> *who u been talking to?
> *


lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO+May 8 2010, 01:46 PM~17427953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: naw he use it a lil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2010, 09:41 PM~17430078
> *does anyone have a set of center gold 13x7's....pm im if you do....!
> *


ohhhhhhhhh shit :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

shhhhhhhhhhh.......!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2010, 09:58 PM~17430197
> *shhhhhhhhhhh.......!
> *


lol...did you get my text


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

nothing came in today....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2010, 10:20 PM~17430362
> *nothing came in today....!
> *


I told you know WHO( :biggrin: LOL)about your car he said ok he will call you


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2010, 06:46 AM~17426889
> *good morning mia  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2010, 08:02 PM~17429516
> *
> *



that fleetwood is on point


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2010, 10:11 AM~17426972
> *japan...
> 
> 
> ...



that fleetwood and coupe are hard as fuk


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*GOOD MORNING MIA


HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE LAYITLOW MOM'S ON HERE!!!!!!*


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

GOOD MORNING MIA


HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE LAYITLOW MOM'S ON HERE!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 9 2010, 12:34 AM~17431436
> *that fleetwood and coupe are hard as fuk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 8 2010, 05:02 PM~17429516
> *
> *


don't forget the HARD ROCK show is next sunday fool.......bring your camera :biggrin:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2010, 08:07 AM~17427178
> *who's hitting the beach sunday day.....
> GONZO where you at mah ***** , let's get it :biggrin:
> *


at what time?!


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> japan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalamike63_@May 9 2010, 09:03 AM~17433779
> *at what time?!
> *


530-6 i'll see you out there fool....


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2010, 07:35 AM~17433384
> *don't forget the HARD ROCK show is next sunday fool.......bring your camera :biggrin:
> *


yo lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@May 9 2010, 10:36 AM~17434312
> *yo lookin good :biggrin:
> *


for sure homie.....


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

For sale Chain link steering link $70 OBO, All hardware included.

call me at anytime 786-553-3967


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2010, 02:52 PM~17434784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'll see you out there chicho :biggrin:






kimbo fight last night ....

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...TQwN0C73x9EB0U7


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Is it just me with bad luck?????every time I fix something something eles brakes??????  *


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2010, 11:55 AM~17434812
> *i'll see you out there  chicho  :biggrin:
> kimbo fight last night ....
> 
> ...


lol hahahahaha what fight that man is a joke. got his ass handed to him by a guy that has fought 1 time previously to kimbo.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

What drive shaft do I need to get to put a 700r4 in a g body with a 305?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 9 2010, 05:16 PM~17435653
> *Is it just me with bad luck?????every time I fix something something eles brakes??????
> *


sorry to hear that homie but u aint da only one having car troubles


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 9 2010, 06:06 PM~17435972
> *What drive shaft do I need to get to put a 700r4 in a g body with a 305?
> *


if u dont already have an aftermarket crossmember u need one of those first,then try to find a drive shaft off a 200r4 [really any driveshaft off a g body will work]and take it to get shortened and balanced,there is a car u can take the driveshaft off and be real close to the length u need but i dont remember right now

u can always take measurements and call ivan at tranny tech in hialeah, he can point u in da right direction

also a 700r4 in a g body is gonna be a tight fit leaving little or no space at all between the floor and tranny itself and sometimes u have to make room by hitting the floor with a hammer and u might have to mod the linkages to work with your shifter depending on if its a column or floor shift...

why dont u run a 200r4?will be way better fit,easier to install and u most likely can already use the crossmember u car came with,and its a way better tranny then da 700r4 and no need to shorten da driveshaft


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 9 2010, 05:16 PM~17435653
> *Is it just me with bad luck?????every time I fix something something eles brakes??????
> *



My cylinders just shifted on the way home and now it like scraping against the trunk sheet metal an making a LOUD sound so tomorrow I have to take it apart and grind the trunk and open the hole a bit more.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 9 2010, 06:54 PM~17436243
> *if u dont already have an aftermarket crossmember u need one of those first,then try to find a drive shaft off a 200r4 [really any driveshaft off a g body will work]and take it to get shortened and balanced,there is a car u can take the driveshaft off and be real close to the length u need but i dont remember  right now
> 
> u can always take measurements and call ivan at tranny tech in hialeah, he can point u in da right direction
> ...


Right now I have a TH350, my cousin told me that to fit the 700r4 I just need to turn the crossmember around, and get a stock driveshaft cuz the driveshaft to fit the th350 is different. Just trying to make sure what I need and don't need to get before instart buying shit I'm not gonna use


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 9 2010, 05:50 PM~17436981
> *Right now I have a TH350, my cousin told me that to fit the 700r4 I just need to turn the crossmember around, and get a stock driveshaft cuz the driveshaft to fit the th350 is different. Just trying to make sure what I need and don't need to get before instart buying shit I'm not gonna use
> *


i pulled a turbo350 out of my regal and dropped a 200r4 and its the same driveshaft. the only driveshaft that changes is 4rn a th400


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Any 1 got some 14x7 for sale pm me!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 9 2010, 08:50 PM~17436981
> *Right now I have a TH350, my cousin told me that to fit the 700r4 I just need to turn the crossmember around, and get a stock driveshaft cuz the driveshaft to fit the th350 is different. Just trying to make sure what I need and don't need to get before instart buying shit I'm not gonna use
> *


the driveshaft will still need to be shortened,the yoke and joints will work but the 700 is 3 inches longer than the th350,also u need to make sure u have the same number of splines on the 700 as u do on the th350 cus 700r4 from 87 and up have 30 spline yoke 

this is what u need to do to the crossmember
cut about 1" from the front edge of the mounting perch on the crossmember (to clear the trans oil pan [see "D" below]). also cut a new hole about an inch further back for the mount's stud. The same weird offset mount was re-used. These measurments are not 100% exact, but once your doing the job, you'll be able to see where to cut. Once again, I used a Sawzall for the cut and a 1/2" drill bit for the mount stud.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

ok, thanks


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE WAMMY PUMP WORKS PERFECT $400 OR BEST OFFER....PM ME..*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+May 9 2010, 06:31 PM~17436117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I got what I needed to fix the car








My rear hoses fuckd up cuz I fuckd it up one i was puting it on...went out got lucky bought a hoses from my hydro man(kingauto)than I need a fitting...went & tryd home depot they dident have it so I calld my dowg(hans)got lucky he hand the fitting that i needed...I got home put everything back on...now my shit ant moveing  my motor spends but nothing is happeing,I added oil & nothin check everthing 2 times....Some fuckin sunday I had*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@May 5 2010, 07:54 PM~17402351
> *10-4 BUT THEN i GOT INVOLVED WITH THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



I'll sell you one. :wow: 

See if you come down one day so we can go to flamingo.
Maybe you will come through and make some casts, cause Chris was all over the place. 
Don't let him fool you!
:cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

whammy pump for sale with hardlines $300.
8" chrome pistons, 12" pistons, mini coils, hoses, $500 with wammy pump. 



Chrome molded rear g-body brake drums $300
gold molded master cylinder for g-body $150
Chrome tranny cross member for g-body $150


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17430139
> *
> :roflmao: naw he use it a lil
> *


I'm gonna mash down there hopefully in a few weeks and pull up in something that Bowtie ain't seen yet. :rofl:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 10 2010, 09:07 AM~17441190
> *I'm gonna mash down there hopefully in a few weeks and pull up in something that Bowtie ain't seen yet. :rofl:
> *


fuckin baller


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SIXONEFORLIFE...you see what I mean


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey guys does anyone have 2 chrome wire standards that are selling lmk.. pm me i need them with knock offs and adapters.. thankx


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2010, 11:16 PM~17439993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That girl diggin in her ass is priceless!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 10 2010, 07:32 AM~17441610
> *That girl diggin in her ass is priceless!!!!
> *


that's what i thought too ..... :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2010, 11:18 PM~17440012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.... CANT WAIT TO HIT THE BEACH IN THE 63. ILL HIT YALL UP SO WE COULD RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 Members: INKSTINCT003,* ninty6 lincoln, Low_Ski_13*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 10 2010, 12:08 PM~17443310
> *3 Members: INKSTINCT003, ninty6 lincoln, Low_Ski_13
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

anyone need parts off an 06 maxima??

complete motor and tranny,like new with harness and computer. 32k on it.. other parts available as well pm me


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2010, 02:18 AM~17440012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam O where the pic. of the blue thing :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2010, 11:16 PM~17439993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need any rust treatment or metal work give me a call 
any time 786-380-6468 or [email protected]
any rusted doors or trunk or fender i do sandblasing if needed


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 10 2010, 11:51 AM~17443669
> *dam O where the pic. of the blue thing :biggrin:
> *


you took off again like saturday night........ :angry: :angry: 























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 10 2010, 11:07 AM~17443303
> *NICE.... CANT WAIT TO HIT THE BEACH IN THE 63. ILL HIT YALL UP SO WE COULD RIDE :biggrin:
> *


we need a good five to six lowriders to hit the beach at one time , them people were going crazy yesterday. we left at almost eleven at night and they were still taking pictures .


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2010, 04:50 PM~17444636
> *we need a good five to six lowriders to hit the beach at one time , them people were going crazy yesterday. we left at almost eleven at night and they were still taking pictures .
> *



Damn I can imagine that shit! I haven't rolled out to the beach yet after I installed my juice, and I live like 5 mins from the beach :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my new daily , what ya'll think???? i dropped the staggered wheels on it already :cheesy: :biggrin: 










that bitch is hard.... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2010, 01:50 PM~17444636
> *we need a good five to six lowriders to hit the beach at one time , them people were going crazy yesterday. we left at almost eleven at night and they were still taking pictures .
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2010, 02:05 PM~17444749
> *my new daily , what ya'll think???? i dropped the staggered wheels on it already :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: put 13s on it lol


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

i got some new 13's for it if interested for that smart car.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@May 10 2010, 06:30 PM~17445455
> *i got some new 13's for it if interested for that smart car.
> *



how much?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2010, 01:16 AM~17439993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :happysad: 
IS SHE PICKIN HER ASS?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*THANK'S ALOT FLOCO,HANS,DOC305...MY SHIT BACK ON THE ROAD*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 10 2010, 09:21 PM~17447179
> *THANK'S ALOT FLOCO,HANS,DOC305...MY SHIT BACK ON THE ROAD
> *



Good shit   What happen finally?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 10 2010, 09:24 PM~17447214
> *Good shit      What happen finally?
> *


I put the return hoses backward :happysad: Dont even ask me how that happend


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D*, Da Beast21, *bckbmpr84, RollinX151


YOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2010, 02:16 AM~17439993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

alright CARWARZ 2010 is coming to miami fl, who's going let the roll call begin..... SOLO FAMILIA CAR CLUB is going....


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

DAM CREW 727


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 10 2010, 12:32 AM~17438945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that plaque


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 10 2010, 09:15 PM~17449413
> *I like that plaque
> *


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 11 2010, 12:21 AM~17449504
> *
> *


damn primo i was hittin u up like 2 weeks ago to ask u a quote on how much to fix some head gasket for a benz. no answer.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@May 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17449372
> *DAM CREW 727
> 
> 
> ...


CANT 4 GET TBD CREW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ok guys, cars up for sale. hurts me to get rid of it but i cant afford to continue building it. need the money to finish school. 

cars about 95% complete. 
i have the 90 moldings, molded, unpainted. I have all the paint and supplies to paint them. 
the build up explains it all if you have any questions message me or email me at [email protected]. 

Price is $6500 but very negotiable. gimme your best offers.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@May 10 2010, 09:40 PM~17449649
> *damn primo i was hittin u up like 2 weeks ago to ask u a quote on how much to fix some head gasket for a benz. no answer.
> *


4 REAL


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

2008 tmobile sidekick for sale holla


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@May 10 2010, 10:12 PM~17449372
> *DAM CREW 727
> 
> 
> ...



makes me wanna get back to that shit. its been about 4 or 5 years since ive even picked up a can!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 10 2010, 10:59 PM~17449891
> *ok guys, cars up for sale. hurts me to get rid of it but i cant afford to continue building it. need the money to finish school.
> 
> cars about 95% complete.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 10 2010, 10:12 PM~17447782
> *I put the return hoses backward  :happysad: Dont even ask me how that happend
> *



I should have passed by to help you out but glad you got it fixed.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sweet Lac.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

GOOD MORNING!!!!!






this is what boredom does to you...


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

I need 32 chrome lug nuts for a 97 f350 , not a dually pm me or send me a e-mail [email protected]


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 10 2010, 02:09 PM~17444321
> *anybody need any rust treatment or metal work give me a call
> any time 786-380-6468 or [email protected]
> any rusted doors or trunk or fender i do sandblasing if needed
> *


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

just uncase yall know him!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 11 2010, 12:01 PM~17453118
> *I need 32 chrome lug nuts for a 97 f350 , not a dually pm me or send me a e-mail [email protected]
> *



Nevermind


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17449913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: niceeeeeeee.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@May 10 2010, 11:12 PM~17449372
> *DAM CREW 727
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 11 2010, 10:03 AM~17453599
> *just uncase yall know him!
> 
> 
> ...


U NO HIM?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOKIN FOR! PM ME IF ANYTHING


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 11 2010, 11:10 AM~17454255
> *NICE.....
> *


THANKS ,FURIOUS DID THE SKETCH 15 YEARS AGO (DAM) AND WE ALL GOT BUSY AT IT UP ,...THAT BITCH IS HUGE ...............


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 11 2010, 02:54 AM~17451409
> *makes me wanna get back to that shit. its been about 4 or 5 years since ive even picked up a can!
> *



OH WHAT U USE 2 WRITE ?


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 11 2010, 10:55 AM~17454061
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: niceeeeeeee.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 10 2010, 09:59 PM~17449891
> *ok guys, cars up for sale. hurts me to get rid of it but i cant afford to continue building it. need the money to finish school.
> 
> cars about 95% complete.
> ...


no way :tears:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Dremel for sale , multispeed , comes with charger & plug , almost new , $40 firm pm me if interested


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats Jerry..


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 11 2010, 05:53 PM~17456726
> *Congrats Jerry..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 11 2010, 06:26 PM~17457668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not really into euro lowriders but I love this Honda... Much props... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 11 2010, 05:53 PM~17456726
> *Congrats Jerry..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 11 2010, 05:53 PM~17456726
> *Congrats Jerry..
> 
> 
> ...



NICE   is that the newest LRM issue?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 11 2010, 12:47 PM~17454608
> *OH WHAT U USE 2 WRITE ?
> *


 DENIE STK OTR


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

ON ANOTHER NOTE!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 11 2010, 06:44 PM~17458379
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Finallyyyyv ima try to be out for majestics


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 11 2010, 05:44 PM~17458379
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color homie  came out good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 11 2010, 01:00 AM~17449913
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuck that bitch is clean..............


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 11 2010, 08:44 PM~17458379
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 11 2010, 05:40 PM~17458336
> *DENIE    STK OTR
> *


never heard of u ...................


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 11 2010, 09:04 PM~17460025
> *never heard of u ...................
> *


 bombed up more than did pieces. ill try and find pics.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

appreciate the offers guys, all very plausible, just waiting for better.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 11 2010, 08:44 PM~17458379
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17461902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for sale 100.00 holla


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ORANGE RC ESCALADE AND RC LINCOLN NAVIGATOR FOR SALE 100.00 FOR BOTH


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 11 2010, 05:44 PM~17458379
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE!!!
> 
> 
> ...











gooooooooo </span><span style=\'color:green\'>marlinsssssss :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 12 2010, 10:38 AM~17465031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17459665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST PASSIN THRU MIAMI!!


Q-VO :thumbsup:

ART LOKS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 12 2010, 08:21 AM~17464344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cute pic on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 12 2010, 11:12 AM~17464246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen that lincoln at Palm Ave Auto Tech...Did he decide to juice it, or he still doesn't want to?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 12 2010, 12:38 PM~17465031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BULLSHIT!! He was SAFE!! They even showed the replay after the commercials and indeed he was safe!!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

2 1963 cadillac convertibles FOR SALE..pm me for info and pics
.
.
.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 12 2010, 04:28 PM~17467090
> *2 1963 cadillac convertibles FOR SALE..pm me for info and pics
> .
> .
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

wht dey do sam :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mr Lowrider 305 hope all is well wit ya homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@May 12 2010, 05:19 PM~17467482
> *Mr Lowrider 305 hope all is well wit ya homie
> *


went to work today now im just vibein...how about you sir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hans...let me know if you for real about the bug thing


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 12 2010, 04:58 PM~17469219
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i dont know what looks better! the plaque on the winshield or the toto! lol :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone does engraving/etching on chrome let me know


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 12 2010, 07:29 PM~17470986
> *anyone does engraving/etching on chrome let me know
> *


i heard that dude from rest in peace is super tyte work!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 12 2010, 05:40 PM~17469728
> *i dont know what looks better! the plaque on the winshield or the toto! lol  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.cheapnookie.com/porn/videos/dic...-of-a-lifetime/


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2010, 10:50 PM~17471280
> *http://www.cheapnookie.com/porn/videos/dic...-of-a-lifetime/
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2010, 11:18 PM~17471677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 12 2010, 08:21 AM~17464344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would you take about 25 bucks just for the navi.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 12 2010, 07:22 PM~17468821
> *Hans...let me know if you for real about the bug thing
> 
> 
> ...


as of right now, yes.... thinkin bout selling my monte n cop a old school bug....haha i had a trade in the works but buddy's wife said no to him...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 12 2010, 08:29 PM~17470986
> *anyone does engraving/etching on chrome let me know
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

50s


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 13 2010, 07:18 AM~17475017
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: 

*
ONLY IN FUCKIN AMERRICA.....



ESTO NO PASA EN CUBA....*


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 13 2010, 04:18 AM~17475017
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...


It needs 5.20s :uh:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2010, 08:18 PM~17471677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que la verga DOUBLE-O........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@May 12 2010, 09:32 PM~17472751
> *would you take about 25 bucks just for the navi.
> *



NEGATIVE ILL TAKE 40 AT THE LEAST :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 12 2010, 05:40 PM~17469728
> *i dont know what looks better! the plaque on the winshield or the toto! lol  :biggrin:
> *



UR A MAN THAT FOCUSES ON DETAILIZATION LOL BUT U MISSED ON GOOD DETAIL :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 13 2010, 04:22 AM~17475021
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 14 2010, 12:37 AM~17476395
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2010, 04:05 PM~17444749
> *my new daily , what ya'll think???? i dropped the staggered wheels on it already :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i been dying to hotbox one of those things..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 13 2010, 07:30 AM~17475739
> *Que la verga DOUBLE-O........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


loco pm me some of them pics we took that night , had a great time out there


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 13 2010, 08:29 AM~17476320
> *NEGATIVE ILL TAKE 40 AT THE LEAST  :biggrin:
> *


 send me a pm with your number.


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@May 13 2010, 10:22 AM~17477458
> *i been dying to hotbox one of those things..
> *


All you would need for that is a roach :biggrin: :420:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~INK BY THE OUNCE~_@May 13 2010, 04:38 PM~17479188
> *All you would need for that is a roach  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 13 2010, 04:18 AM~17475017
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry we all have our likes and dislikes,, but I think this car looks like a giant roller skate, ,,,,,or a box chevy with giant lowrider bicycle rims ,,,,hope the owner likes it :uh:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@May 13 2010, 10:22 AM~17477458
> *i been dying to hotbox one of those things..
> *


Now tell me that don't look like the micro machines from back in the day,,,,,yo somone gotta put 13s on one of those n juice it


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 13 2010, 07:18 AM~17475017
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...



it looks like a horse carriage...Imagine 2 horses in front pulling it... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

RollinX151 saw your car the other day and have to say very very nice...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY NEW CAR 2001 CADY SATELLITE 24 DUBS



















ANYBODY SELLING A HOUSE GRILL FOR THIS CADY LET ME KNOW



MY HOMEBOY PEPI 09 ALTIMA ON 22S FOGIATO









:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

$6000 obo
lower with negotiations!










[/quote]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 13 2010, 07:28 PM~17480973
> *MY NEW CAR 2001 CADY SATELLITE 24 DUBS
> 
> 
> ...



fucker....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 13 2010, 07:25 PM~17480933
> *RollinX151 saw your car the other day and have to say very very nice...
> *



Thanks man! Damn if anyone see's me honk or something I want to get to know all the layitlow and lowrider people!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 13 2010, 07:49 PM~17481220
> *fucker....
> *


I NEED TO JOIN U IN THE CADY GAME FOOL....IM UP HERE IN NEW YORK N ITS COLD ASS FUK.. :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

20 -22-24-26 need price call 786-380-6468


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MR DOUBLE O WATS GOOD FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 13 2010, 05:27 PM~17481617
> *MR DOUBLE O WATS GOOD FOOL :biggrin:
> *


JD you know you mah dawg and everything like that but........







































:twak: :buttkick: 









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

My boi's car he's building.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17481933
> *JD you know you mah dawg and everything like that but........
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW FOOL BUT U KNOW ME IT WONT LAST LONG .....JIMMY AINT WANA GV ME A DISCOUNT A HIS HARD TOP..... :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

my cutlass finally painted thanks to ERIC,TORTA,ALEX,JAPS 

SUDDEN IMPACT CAR CLUB

FIRWALL



























LAVENDER BASE WITH A VIOLET PEARL










CLEAR COATED


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

O I NEED A HOUSE GRILL FOR THE CADY LET KNOW IF U FIND ONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

that shit look good bitch my bad i sold out to day


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> my cutlass finally painted thanks to ERIC,TORTA,ALEX,JAPS
> 
> SUDDEN IMPACT CAR CLUB
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS I C U EVEN FROM NEW YORK... :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 05:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  .......trying make it 2 the picnic  .. :0


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@May 13 2010, 06:27 PM~17482287
> *that shit look good bitch my bad i sold out to day
> *


yeah yeah yea.... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

? ANYBODY KNOWS WAT I NEED TO HAVE THE SATELLITE WORK WITH MY TV ALL I HAVE IS THE TRACVISION SATELLITE WAT ELSE AM I MISSING.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 13 2010, 06:23 PM~17482244
> *I KNOW FOOL BUT U KNOW ME IT WONT LAST LONG .....JIMMY AINT WANA GV ME A DISCOUNT A HIS HARD TOP..... :biggrin:
> *


that car passed the budget he was trying to keep it under the minute he bought it in other words that car has way too much money invested in it already and is not done yet .


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 13 2010, 09:40 PM~17482422
> *that car passed the budget he was trying to keep it under the minute he bought it in other words that car has way too much money invested in it already and is not done yet .
> *


TRUST ME I KNOW THAT BITCH GONA COME OUT BEAUTIFUL WITH THEM FOGIs.. :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 13 2010, 05:54 PM~17481933
> *JD you know you mah dawg and everything like that but........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 13 2010, 08:04 PM~17481373
> *I NEED TO JOIN U IN THE CADY GAME FOOL....IM UP HERE IN NEW YORK N ITS COLD ASS FUK.. :biggrin:
> *



WTF YOU DOING IN THE BIG ROTTEN APPLE....


I NEED A LOAN FROM YOU MONEY MAKER :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT B!TCH LOOKS SEXY AS PHUK....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 13 2010, 09:51 PM~17482546
> *WTF YOU DOING IN THE BIG ROTTEN APPLE....
> I NEED A LOAN FROM YOU MONEY MAKER  :biggrin:
> *


WORKING FOOL TRYING TO SURVIVE N SWITCH CARS EVRY MONTH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mad propz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 13 2010, 07:10 PM~17482728
> *mad propz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 13 2010, 06:52 PM~17482567
> *THAT B!TCH LOOKS SEXY AS PHUK....
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@May 13 2010, 10:13 PM~17482756
> *thanks
> *


Real talk who ever did the paint job ant fuckin around...ANY MORE PICS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Tru2DaGame*
YALL BOYZ DOING YALL THING!!!!MUCH PROPZ


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 13 2010, 07:17 PM~17482789
> *Real talk who ever did the paint job ant fuckin around...ANY MORE PICS
> *


i did the paint wit my hommie (playtime)....post updates soon


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

what up DOhttp://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww355/yogistireshop/downsized_0513001941.j
hope all is well :wow: ;) pgUBLE-O here is the car


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 13 2010, 08:19 PM~17482811
> *Tru2DaGame
> YALL BOYZ DOING YALL THING!!!!MUCH PROPZ
> *


Thanks dawg yea i know wr doingit big for the pinic patterns next week


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 05:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

, CADILLAC D :wave:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> MY NEW CAR 2001 CADY SATELLITE 24 DUBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 05:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE I KNOW WHOS IT IS :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@May 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17482821
> *i did the paint wit my hommie (playtime)....post updates soon
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :drama:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> > MY NEW CAR 2001 CADY SATELLITE 24 DUBS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@May 13 2010, 09:29 PM~17482945
> *, CADILLAC D  :wave:
> *


WUZUP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 07:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 13 2010, 08:24 PM~17482253
> *my cutlass finally painted thanks to ERIC,TORTA,ALEX,JAPS
> 
> SUDDEN IMPACT CAR CLUB
> ...


I LIKE THAT COLOR


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 13 2010, 07:41 PM~17483054
> *YEA IT WAS HE GOT MY IMPALA NOW...
> *


NOT BAD HOMIE


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@May 13 2010, 10:50 PM~17483139
> *NOT BAD HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 13 2010, 06:51 PM~17482545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MORE PLZ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 13 2010, 11:34 PM~17483656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@May 13 2010, 07:20 PM~17482821
> *i did the paint wit my hommie (playtime)....post updates soon
> *


.
.
.
damn ***** you still had it???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 13 2010, 11:43 PM~17483787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME & MY LIL SIS..THANKZ AGAIN


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*$250 + $15 S&H
*
YOU CANT FIND A BETTER DEAL!

CASE AND WIRELESS MOUSE INCLUDED.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 13 2010, 08:47 PM~17483108
> *I LIKE THAT COLOR
> *


Thanks dawg


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 05:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad: Sick Homie :yessad:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 13 2010, 06:24 PM~17482253
> *my cutlass finally painted thanks to ERIC,TORTA,ALEX,JAPS
> 
> SUDDEN IMPACT CAR CLUB
> ...



Very Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 14 2010, 06:18 AM~17487338
> *Very Nice. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 05:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> That's Alvaro's Vert. Shit is real clean man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 13 2010, 08:41 PM~17483751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pics like always phil :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 14 2010, 12:51 AM~17484694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LAC :boink: :boink: :boink: 

AND THE LADY :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a full project car I am selling a 67 impala vert SS and it's a true matching numbers car not a clone


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 13 2010, 08:35 PM~17483669
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo theres my girl and my home girl posing at the picnic...  :wow:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 14 2010, 10:44 AM~17488656
> *If anyone is looking for a full project car I am selling a 67 impala vert SS and it's a true matching numbers car not a clone
> *


How Much???


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

regal for sale call laz if you want it thanks homie it runs
has all parts but a broken winshilds 786-277-4738==786-380-6468
$950.00obo


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 13 2010, 06:24 PM~17482253
> *my cutlass finally painted thanks to ERIC,TORTA,ALEX,JAPS
> 
> SUDDEN IMPACT CAR CLUB
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2010, 04:05 PM~17444749
> *my new daily , what ya'll think???? i dropped the staggered wheels on it already :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Now you need to do a motor swap..lol

Smart Car with Bussa


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 14 2010, 10:51 AM~17489837
> *Now you need to do a motor swap..lol
> 
> Smart Car with Bussa
> *


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silverdreams05_@May 14 2010, 08:52 AM~17488750
> *yo theres my girl and my home girl posing at the picnic...    :wow:
> *


Yo that girl named nathalie?,,,,,,groopie


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone need or know someone who needs monte LS doors , power windows n locks...dent under driver side mirror but NO RUST !!!! i need them gone soon...$100


----------



## SIC CARS INC (Jul 27, 2006)

i got a chevy 305 motor and a 350 turbo tranny for sale 400.00 call me on my cell 305-244-7632


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 05:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:nicoderm: ...Str8 from The South! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *SWITCHITTER, *CADILLAC D, arts66

:wow: A GHOST :biggrin: WERE YOU BEEN *****


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 14 2010, 04:03 PM~17492632
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWITCHITTER, CADILLAC D, arts66
> 
> ...


lol... whut it do cuhz!!... :biggrin: Naw, I aien't ghost.. I'am everywhere, from wendsday thru saturday...lol.. right now iam in South America though fool.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@May 14 2010, 07:11 PM~17492731
> *lol... whut it do cuhz!!... :biggrin:  Naw, I aien't ghost.. I'am everywhere, from wendsday thru saturday...lol.. right now iam in South America though fool.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 14 2010, 01:18 PM~17491716
> *:nicoderm: ...Str8 from The South! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just saw this on ECR...


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17482000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This car geting ready 4 sunday...new paint job door jams & all


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 14 2010, 07:08 PM~17493573
> *This car geting ready 4 sunday...new paint job door jams & all
> 
> 
> ...


ur supposed to paint door jams??? lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 14 2010, 09:32 PM~17493763
> *ur supposed to paint door jams??? lol
> *


LOL NAW I SEEN ALOT OF PPL DONT WITH THESE CARS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NO RIDEOUT'S COMING???????????????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THESE BOYZ NOT FUCKIN AROUND


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 14 2010, 04:33 PM~17492903
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This bitch is hard!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*damn this shitttttttttttttttt deAD*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 15 2010, 12:06 AM~17494978
> *damn this shitttttttttttttttt deAD
> *



lol I'm bored out of my mind!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 15 2010, 12:06 AM~17494978
> *damn this shitttttttttttttttt deAD
> *



damn but speaking of dead, my batteries are pretty dead too


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 15 2010, 12:09 AM~17494997
> *lol I'm bored out of my mind!
> *


 :uh: WHO YOU TELLING!!!!you going to the show on sunday???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 15 2010, 12:11 AM~17495007
> *damn but speaking of dead, my batteries are pretty dead too
> *


  :biggrin: charge tham up


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 15 2010, 12:49 AM~17495277
> *  :biggrin: charge tham up
> *



I have to charge them at my folks house because I live in a townhouse complex and my car is not by my door or anything...   I have to charge them tomorrow, i was hitting switches like crazy tonight


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 15 2010, 12:12 AM~17495027
> *:uh: WHO YOU TELLING!!!!you going to the show on sunday???
> *



i want to go man! I'll see if I can make some time to go...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 15 2010, 12:55 AM~17495328
> *i want to go man!  I'll see if I can make some time to go...
> *



Damn $20 per person huh? I'm broke but let me see if i can scrape up some money....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 14 2010, 02:18 PM~17491716
> *:nicoderm: ...Str8 from The South! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need a canvas top done on my cutlass anyone?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 14 2010, 11:53 PM~17495312
> *I have to charge them at my folks house because I live in a townhouse complex and my car is not by my door or anything...     I have to charge them tomorrow, i was hitting switches like crazy tonight
> *


i live in a townhouse complex too and when i had my lincoln i would just run the cable to the car n leave the charger in the trunk and you good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151+May 15 2010, 12:53 AM~17495312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i dont have anything to do i might go....online its $20 the day of the show its $25


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*good morning fuckin MIA*











random photos I took last night ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 14 2010, 11:25 PM~17495992
> *I need a canvas top done on my cutlass anyone?
> *



MASTERS WILL GET YOU DONE UP RIGHT


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 15 2010, 02:25 AM~17495992
> *I need a canvas top done on my cutlass anyone?
> *



The guy that did my top is TOP NOTCH! Trust me you can't go wrong with this guy! Give him a call....Evelio 305-445-6699


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 15 2010, 02:35 AM~17496048
> *i live in a townhouse complex too and when i had my lincoln i would just run the cable to the car n leave the charger in the trunk and you good
> *



Wouldn't be a bad idea but with all the dumb kids around here it won't work out. The people in this dumb association would question the cable along the sidewalk. When i first moved in here all they did was complain about my car alarm and I would tell them if you don't touch the car, the alarm won't sound. Some guy cam up to me and told me he can't sleep that i should turn down the sensitivity, I told him that "the last time I did that, someone broke into my car, If I turn it down and someone breaks in, I'm going after YOU!" LMAO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 15 2010, 10:07 AM~17497315
> *Wouldn't be a bad idea but with all the dumb kids around here it won't work out.  The people in this dumb association would question the cable along the sidewalk.  When i first moved in here all they did was complain about my car alarm and I would tell them if you don't touch the car, the alarm won't sound.  Some guy cam up to me and told me he can't sleep  that i should turn down the sensitivity, I told him that "the last time I did that, someone broke into my car, If I turn it down and someone breaks in, I'm going after YOU!"  LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 15 2010, 06:59 AM~17497292
> *The guy that did my top is TOP NOTCH!  Trust me you can't go wrong with this guy!  Give him a call....Evelio 305-445-6699
> 
> 
> ...


How much he charge u?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 15 2010, 11:08 AM~17497627
> *How much he charge u?
> *


$500, i had all the door pieces and chrome strips though


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 14 2010, 04:33 PM~17492903
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2010, 12:38 PM~17498120
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :x:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2010, 12:38 PM~17498120
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WTF


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, "ACE", *ROLLIN TITO*

QUE BOLON....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 15 2010, 05:46 AM~17496896
> *I know how you feel...
> If i dont have anything to do i might go....online its $20 the day of the show its $25
> *



***** GO AND STOP BEING CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@May 15 2010, 06:22 PM~17499674
> *93brougham :nicoderm:
> *



Wut up *****


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need my motor put in my cutlass its a 3.8 v6 help?


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 14 2010, 08:29 PM~17494651
> *This bitch is hard!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 11 2010, 05:44 PM~17458379
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work.....................  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 15 2010, 06:15 PM~17499631
> ****** GO AND STOP BEING CHEAP  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LOOK WHOS BACK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats all a ***** gott...thankz to freddy 4 the pics


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 15 2010, 10:03 PM~17502224
> *Thats all a ***** gott...thankz to freddy 4 the pics
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
whats good fool.......................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 15 2010, 11:58 PM~17502178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS CARS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 16 2010, 06:32 AM~17504072
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats good fool.......................
> *


vibein pimp


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 16 2010, 07:33 AM~17504214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THEY LOOK DAWG


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 16 2010, 08:33 AM~17504214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHO ALL GOING TO THE SHOW


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2010, 09:49 AM~17504413
> *WHO ALL GOING TO THE SHOW
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 16 2010, 09:55 AM~17504436
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: I ant sure if im going yet...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 16 2010, 05:33 AM~17504214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

:420: uffin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Got two prohopper competetion pumps with Italian dumps And all plumbing $450


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 300 bucks


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly+May 16 2010, 03:57 PM~17506466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmm......$450??.......$300?? 
 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, P78dayz, JUAN95
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im done posting pics for today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHO ALL GOING TO CAROLMART....


----------



## Big-Norm (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey homies.i'm from germany and i come to miami at tha 25may with a camera team for a big german car tv show.i just want to know who wants to make promo on european tv and dvd for free? Juzz come with a low or donk or custom ride to tha airport and pick us up.we film everything and if ya have a shop we visit you and film some.we need some nice rides to pick 15people up on the airport.we can pay the gas for the ride to our hotel in south beach.does anybody have contacts to rappers like pitbull or florida? We do some charity grafitti picz with famous people and we sell them in germany and spend the money fir kids ho have hiv.come on guys show us the hottest rides from tha mia. I can call ma homie daniel from eastcoast ryders dvd and king of the street mag to film that too.i get the landing time tomorrow.
Pm me if ya want to come.
Thanxx. Greetz from germany.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2010, 05:07 PM~17507460
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice................... :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 16 2010, 07:45 PM~17507661
> *nice................... :wow:
> *


I got more pimp


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCK IT NO CAROLMART 4 ME IM STAYING HOME


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2010, 07:51 PM~17507696
> *I got more pimp
> *



you went to the show today??


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2010, 07:07 PM~17507460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you had me covered! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 16 2010, 07:53 PM~17507715
> *you went to the show today??
> *


 :biggrin: ...WES photography homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 16 2010, 07:59 PM~17507771
> *I knew you had me covered!  :biggrin:
> *


here you go


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 16 2010, 08:13 PM~17507880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I missed that part...damn fool we dident meet again


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i was looking fo you homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*LOUIS A.K.A. MADE YOU A HATER*
PROPZ ON THE FUCKIN MUSIC FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THAT BITCH LOUD & CLEAR STR8 UP BAGGIN HOMIE...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 16 2010, 08:21 PM~17507944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Fool you doing ur thing with the photos props...man p.m. ur number


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2010, 08:26 PM~17507964
> *LOUIS A.K.A. MADE YOU A HATER
> PROPZ ON THE FUCKIN MUSIC FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THAT BITCH LOUD & CLEAR STR8 UP BAGGIN HOMIE...
> *


thanks whiteboy :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 16 2010, 08:21 PM~17507944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam it :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

CADILLAC D post the pic.s of the big girl


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 16 2010, 07:42 PM~17508071
> *CADILLAC D post the pic.s of the big girl
> *



:biggrin: OK


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

THIS ONES FOR YOU WATSON :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Props to Majestics and 25th Street Riders you guys looked awesome out there and congrats to claudio for his well deserved win and to Marlon for his win


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

goodtimes out there today it was nice seeing everyone today :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 16 2010, 06:03 PM~17508264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 16 2010, 09:01 PM~17508245
> *THIS ONES FOR YOU WATSON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lmao, hell naw...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 16 2010, 08:40 PM~17508057
> *thanks whiteboy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 16 2010, 09:01 PM~17508245
> *THIS ONES FOR YOU WATSON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 16 2010, 09:26 PM~17508528
> *lmao, hell naw...
> *


Damn bra big girls need love to... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN WISH MY SHIT WAS DONE I WOULD ASK HER TO POST NEXT TO MINES STR8 UP


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 16 2010, 09:53 PM~17508827
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN that fleetwood locks up REAL HIGH?!?!?!?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:uh: 
THANKS MAGIK!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!   
$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> > my cutlass finally painted thanks to ERIC,TORTA,ALEX,JAPS
> >
> > SUDDEN IMPACT CAR CLUB
> >
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 16 2010, 09:50 PM~17508797
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

FOR SALE 2006 HONDA TRX450R...3800 OBO
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/rvs/1744438420.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 16 2010, 06:01 PM~17508245
> *THIS ONES FOR YOU WATSON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Luis you have to us this as your new Avatar! :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2010, 10:48 PM~17510010
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Alright.. It's like that? Haha.. Prepare for it... =D


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 13 2010, 04:18 AM~17475017
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :banghead:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)




----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@May 14 2010, 11:41 AM~17490253
> *Yo that girl named nathalie?,,,,,,groopie
> *



naw bro the girls name r angie and mitchell.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody have a decent cheap amp they want to get rid of?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 95rangeron14z, *INKSTINCT003*, impalamike63, monalb, JUAN95, fleetwood88

missed you at the show....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 17 2010, 07:58 AM~17513550
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 95rangeron14z, INKSTINCT003, impalamike63, monalb, JUAN95, fleetwood88
> 
> ...


YEAH I WAS WORKING :happysad: . I HEARD IT WAS GOOD..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, 95rangeron14z, BUBBA-D :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2010, 08:22 AM~17512864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS SHOT "OO"


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2010, 08:22 AM~17512864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

Que la verga LOCO
fuzz nuts :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

lap dance










IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/34yob35.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 17 2010, 09:27 AM~17514482
> *Que la verga LOCO
> fuzz nuts  :thumbsup:
> *


wats up tom...............


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2010, 05:22 AM~17512864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......... :h5:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> mamasita.......
> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

FOR SALE link in sig


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003, :wave:


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 17 2010, 11:43 AM~17515854
> *$5500 obo
> 
> 
> ...


nice.........gd luck with sale/////////


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any-1 got a hook up on sum truck tires ? or mud tires .....pm me or jus send a message


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 17 2010, 12:15 PM~17516128
> *INKSTINCT003, :wave:
> *


DIMELO GALO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2010, 08:24 PM~17509732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Chulow, GbodyonD's, sour diesel,* Made You A Hater*, HOLY MARQUIS


:wave:


----------



## Big-Norm (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Norm_@May 17 2010, 12:42 AM~17507647
> *Hey homies.i'm from germany and i come to miami at tha 25may with a camera team for a big german car tv show.i just want to know who wants to make promo on european tv and dvd for free? Juzz come with a low or donk or custom ride to tha airport and pick us up.we film everything and if ya have a shop we visit you and film some.we need some nice rides to pick 15people up on the airport.we can pay the gas for the ride to our hotel in south beach.does anybody have contacts to rappers like pitbull or florida? We do some charity grafitti picz with famous people and we sell them in germany and spend the money fir kids ho have hiv.come on guys show us the hottest rides from tha mia. I can call ma homie daniel from eastcoast ryders dvd and king of the street mag to film that too.i get the landing time tomorrow.
> Pm me if ya want to come.
> Thanxx. Greetz from germany.
> *


Anybody outhere who wants to help?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> Thanks, lol.
> Notice the lifeboat orange shoes too!
> 
> 
> LOL...... :biggrin: good job though..


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

YO I NEED A HOUSE GRILL CHROME OR GOLD FOR A 2001 CADY DTS PM ME.....IF NOT JUST LET ME KNOW U GOT ONE FOR SALE AND SOMEBODY WILL CALL ME KNOW...NEED ASAP


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 17 2010, 04:06 PM~17516716
> *any-1 got a hook up on sum truck tires ? or mud tires .....pm me or jus send a message
> *



U STILL ON THE TIRE MISSION GOD DAM IVE HAD 3CARS N U STILL HAVENT GOTTEN TIRES.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 17 2010, 07:04 PM~17518481
> *YO I NEED A HOUSE GRILL CHROME OR GOLD FOR A 2001 CADY DTS PM ME.....IF NOT JUST LET ME KNOW U GOT ONE FOR SALE AND SOMEBODY WILL CALL  ME KNOW...NEED ASAP
> *



its called http://www.shopsar.com/Default.asp :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 17 2010, 07:06 PM~17518507
> *its called http://www.shopsar.com/Default.asp  :biggrin:
> *


Y DIDNT I JUST PM U WEN IT CAME TO CADY PARTS......THANKS FOOL IL CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 16 2010, 08:21 PM~17507944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beleve it or not got the number to the one in white t-shirt lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 16 2010, 09:49 PM~17508777
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



with a matching shirt lol oh man


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 17 2010, 12:48 AM~17510823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was up with the old lady giving a sneak peak :dunno: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 17 2010, 12:38 AM~17510701
> *Alright.. It's like that? Haha.. Prepare for it... =D
> *


whats good phil... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2010, 08:22 AM~17512864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+May 17 2010, 01:24 PM~17515053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whats good homie...were you been hows the family...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn nobody else posted up pics?????


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 05:12 PM~17519178
> *damn nobody else posted up pics?????
> *


Here go some more sour diesel pics


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 17 2010, 08:34 PM~17519413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 16 2010, 07:01 PM~17508245
> *THIS ONES FOR YOU WATSON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam where she at.... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 07:45 PM~17519527
> *:biggrin:
> *


watson whats good with the pics, of the BOWTIE SOUTH booth .... dont want peeps to be fooled by imitators...


----------



## elegante maje (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*TO ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHER!!!!!!*

Never keep a memory cards in your pocket....with out a card holder


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 17 2010, 09:09 PM~17519777
> *watson whats good with the pics, of the BOWTIE SOUTH booth ....  dont want peeps to be fooled by imitators...
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elegante maje_@May 17 2010, 09:02 PM~17519707
> *dam where she at.... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


que cochino eres


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 17 2010, 09:27 PM~17519939
> *que cochino eres
> *


thats good or bad...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 09:29 PM~17519962
> *thats good or bad...
> *


bwahahahah bad for him


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 17 2010, 09:32 PM~17519979
> *bwahahahah bad for him
> *


??????ok let me ask you this...will you hit that????


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

no disrespect to noone here,dont want my statement to be taken outta content.. 

watson good looking out homie


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 09:33 PM~17519999
> *??????ok let me ask you this...will you hit that????
> *


im a man ill fuk anything that walks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

daMN noooo other ppl took pics...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 09:33 PM~17519999
> *??????ok let me ask you this...will you hit that????
> *


with a bat i would


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17520013
> *with a bat i would
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17520009
> *im a man ill fuk anything that walks  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17520013
> *with a bat i would
> *


nel naw...whats good fool...its was good chillin with you dowg...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 09:40 PM~17520079
> *nel naw...whats good fool...its was good chillin with you dowg...
> *



same here hommie i see u like them extra big bodys


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im uploading pics sooo yall give a HAITIAN a lil time


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 17 2010, 09:41 PM~17520092
> *same here hommie i see u like them extra big bodys
> *


 :biggrin:....


Im picky how i like mine's...something about her I was feelin dowg she on the big side but damn if i dident have a g.f. i would had hit that str8 up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 09:45 PM~17520131
> *:biggrin:....
> Im picky how i like mine's...something about her I was feelin dowg she on the big side but damn if i dident have a g.f. i would had hit that str8 up
> *



i don't understand homie.... :loco: :loco:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 17 2010, 09:49 PM~17520185
> *i don't understand homie....  :loco:  :loco:
> *


you missed a good fuckin show...what you dont get????I ant with that cheating shit sooo i just look & check out females only homie...doc 305 text me a pic & my girl was cool with it...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 17 2010, 06:09 PM~17519777
> *watson whats good with the pics, of the BOWTIE SOUTH booth ....  dont want peeps to be fooled by imitators...
> *


wtf


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Gotta Love Lesbians...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 17 2010, 10:13 PM~17520488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 17 2010, 07:18 PM~17520569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes and yes.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> WET WILLIES DRINK'S PLUS THAT HOT ASS SUN NOT A GOOD COMBINATION....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN phil im done posting pics for the night...good shit like always


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

[/quote]
nice, twotonz style


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > WET WILLIES DRINK'S PLUS THAT HOT ASS SUN NOT A GOOD COMBINATION....
> 
> 
> :biggrin: you was gone....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 07:33 PM~17520788
> *:biggrin: you was gone....
> *


that i was i played it off good tho....... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*ALRVERO...Sorry 4 my SPELLING homie


maddddddddd props on the whip dowg...you hurting alot of these dudes on big feet with your shit *


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

JUST IN... SNEEK PEAK "CADILLAC pIMPIN"


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Phil do you tag each of your pics 1 by 1??????


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 10:27 PM~17521621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

thanks for the pics watson


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 17 2010, 07:15 PM~17520514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great shot u always get me by suprise ! cool picture thanks phil baby's first car show :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn can't believe I didn't go! Alot of real clean cars out there man! Yo *Watson* what you want to have done by the end of June?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 17 2010, 11:29 PM~17521647
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the pics watson
> *


  4sho homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 17 2010, 11:33 PM~17521699
> *Damn can't believe I didn't go!  Alot of real clean cars out there man!  Yo Watson what you want to have done by the end of June?
> *


 :biggrin: Alot homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 11:36 PM~17521746
> *:biggrin: Alot homie
> *



You got a month and 10 days! :biggrin:  Man I'm hoping to have my passenger quarter panel re painted and some suddel pin striping...


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 10:28 PM~17521636
> *Phil do you tag each of your pics 1 by 1??????
> *



Yessir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 17 2010, 11:41 PM~17521824
> *Yessir
> *


cool Im lazy today 4 that homie...fuck it


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 17 2010, 11:41 PM~17521821
> *You got a month and 10 days!  :biggrin:    Man I'm hoping to have my passenger quarter panel re painted and some suddel pin striping...
> *


man fuck it lets see what happends...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 11:30 PM~17522530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gold plating done by Jayson aka PINK86REGAL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BIG "M" ANT FUCKIN AROUND...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 11:19 PM~17521487
> *ALRVERO...Sorry 4 my SPELLING homie
> maddddddddd props on the whip dowg...you hurting alot of these dudes on big feet with your shit
> 
> ...



Bro that car is SO CLEAN MAN! have you seen it in the DJ Khaled music video "All I do is Win"???


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 18 2010, 01:08 AM~17523052
> *Bro that car is SO CLEAN MAN!  have you seen it in the DJ Khaled music video "All I do is Win"???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 01:13 AM~17523146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that songs makes me miss the bass in my trunk. I can't wait till I get to the trunk work again to add some bass....


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

now this funny i saw this in the air bag sections a car show in new york dam wheel know that none these florida rides are going to be there why do they do that


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 18 2010, 01:18 AM~17523224
> *Man that songs makes me miss the bass in my trunk.  I can't wait till I get to the trunk work again to add some bass....
> *


 :biggrin: I need some music in my shit also


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had to bring it back


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MR ED WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 07:45 AM~17524864
> *MR ED WHATS GOOD HOMIE
> *



whats good wats... nice pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Laz photo...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

shiiiiiiiiit sorry ppl just had to bring it back...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 18 2010, 07:50 AM~17524878
> *whats good wats... nice pics
> *


chilling homie...thankz


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

anybody with a hook up on sum tires ? looking for truck tires ......


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 05:01 AM~17524921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~INK BY THE OUNCE~_@May 18 2010, 07:46 AM~17525804
> *
> *


WUS GOING ON BRO


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 18 2010, 08:00 AM~17525933
> *WUS GOING ON BRO
> *


Chillin Dog! just here at the shop

how is the new store coming along?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~INK BY THE OUNCE~_@May 18 2010, 08:06 AM~17525982
> *Chillin Dog! just here at the shop
> 
> how is the new store coming along?
> *


ITS DOING GREAT. BETTER THAN I EXPECTED. INSIDE A FLEAMARKET. AND WE THE ONLY TATTOO SHOP IN THERE.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 18 2010, 08:36 AM~17526277
> *ITS DOING GREAT. BETTER THAN I EXPECTED. INSIDE A FLEAMARKET. AND WE THE ONLY TATTOO SHOP IN THERE.
> *


fuzzy  :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 18 2010, 08:42 AM~17526352
> *fuzzy  :wave:
> *


WUS GOOD TOMM


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 18 2010, 08:53 AM~17526443
> *WUS GOOD TOMM
> *


same shit missed you at the car show, we where hopeing to see the baby. i need to come thur anyways i will give you a call .


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 18 2010, 08:36 AM~17526277
> *ITS DOING GREAT. BETTER THAN I EXPECTED. INSIDE A FLEAMARKET. AND WE THE ONLY TATTOO SHOP IN THERE.
> *


Thats good dog and being the only one even better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

Looking for 2000 deville stocks, let me know if anybody has some


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~INK BY THE OUNCE~_@May 18 2010, 03:09 PM~17528470
> *Looking for 2000 deville stocks, let me know if anybody has some
> *


http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pts/1747087151.html


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2010, 10:28 PM~17521636
> *Phil do you tag each of your pics 1 by 1??????
> *


Batch Watermark With Adobe

Hope this helps.


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 18 2010, 04:07 PM~17529803
> *Batch Watermark With Adobe
> 
> Hope this helps.
> *



Appreciate that man.. I know about batching photos.. I do that when i shrink them for email purposes.. the problem with the text is.. I put it in different corners.. depending on the photo.. 

But definitely appreciate the help


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 18 2010, 05:07 PM~17529803
> *Batch Watermark With Adobe
> 
> Hope this helps.
> *


Thankz for the info


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2010, 05:42 PM~17530823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Some bad ass pics.
Does whites being burned matter in car photography?
I notice most pics are focused on how good the car looks, instead of the overall picture.
A lot of burned white skies.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2010, 06:42 PM~17530823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin SICKKKKKKKKKKKK...This should be a poster


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, Da Beast21,Bowtie South,Mr lowrider305 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2010, 09:56 PM~17508862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This should be a poster.......lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 06:19 PM~17531191
> *This should be a poster.......lol
> *


that needs to be on a side of a train... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 07:19 PM~17531191
> *This should be a poster.......lol
> *


Im going to get that pic blowin up for my room & make a t-shirt also


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 07:38 PM~17531428
> *Im going to get that pic blowin up for my room & make a t-shirt also
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 06:38 PM~17531428
> *Im going to get that pic blowin up for my room & make a t-shirt also
> *


a t-shirt ? fucker your gonna need a blanket :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 07:43 PM~17531494
> *a t-shirt ? fucker your gonna need a blanket  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yall boys look good at the show.... :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2010, 07:45 PM~17531511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch there was the shit...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 06:44 PM~17531506
> *yall boys look good at the show.... :worship:
> *


thanx, shit we trying to get that cooperate money for 2010-2011 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2010, 06:45 PM~17531511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car cost 650,000.00 to build, that was the hardest car @ the show.. ****** didnt even peep the way the door latched shut... perfect example of less is more


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+May 18 2010, 07:43 PM~17531487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall ****** not funny but its cool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 07:46 PM~17531521
> *that bitch there was the shit...
> *


x2


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 07:49 PM~17531551
> *that car cost 650,000.00 to build, that was the hardest car @ the show.. ****** didnt even peep the way the door latched shut... perfect example of less is more
> *


thats 50 cent car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 04:46 PM~17531521
> *that bitch there was the shit...
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 07:49 PM~17531551
> *that car cost 650,000.00 to build, that was the hardest car @ the show.. ****** didnt even peep the way the door latched shut... perfect example of less is more
> *


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 04:44 PM~17531506
> *yall boys look good at the show.... :worship:
> *


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17531572
> *thats 50 cent car
> *


 50 cent wished he owned that car.. he need to stop fucking with UNIQUE is he wishes to get cars of that caliber :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 07:53 PM~17531599
> *50 cent wished he owned that car.. he need to stop fucking with UNIQUE is he wishes to get cars of that caliber    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what the man told us...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2010, 06:53 PM~17531595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 for the record, ****** better not even try to compete that shop award next year, cause we came light to the show i couldnt bring everything we had, but next year BOWTIE SOUTH gonna shut that show down "AGAIN" 

lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Hellraizer :worship: :worship:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 06:54 PM~17531614
> *thats what the man told us...
> *


i saw that car at barret jackson in scotsdale az, that car was on there for under 300,000.00 but the build cost was 650,000.00


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 04:57 PM~17531655
> *Hellraizer :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:wow: ttt


> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 07:57 PM~17531655
> *Hellraizer :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 07:59 PM~17531672
> *i saw that car at barret jackson in scotsdale az, that car was on there for under 300,000.00 but the build cost was 650,000.00
> *


Damn fool you be everywere :biggrin: BALLER


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 07:07 PM~17531743
> *Damn fool you be everywere  :biggrin: BALLER
> *


you already know!!! lmao ***** you call one day im in new york next time u call im in atl then cali..

i told you i dont sleep, call me the p-diddy of this car shit... "F-DIDDY" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@May 18 2010, 07:03 PM~17531697
> *:wow: ttt
> :thumbsup:
> *


wassup!!!! you dropped that frame off white boi ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 08:12 PM~17531821
> *you already know!!! lmao ***** you call one day im in new york next time u call im in atl then cali..
> 
> i told you i dont sleep, call me the p-diddy of this car shit... "F-DIDDY"      :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 04:51 PM~17531572
> *thats 50 cent car
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 07:34 PM~17532026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 08:36 PM~17532052
> *i love this car
> *


Have you heard his music?????that shit on point


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc.....whats good homie


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 07:39 PM~17532089
> *Have you heard his music?????that shit on point
> *


yea,he passed by the shop with it the other day.. car bad ass.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 08:36 PM~17532052
> *i love this car
> *


thats some BIG words there.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 18 2010, 07:46 PM~17532167
> *thats some BIG words there.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 05:51 PM~17532218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


9 racks for that bad boy.... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 18 2010, 12:31 PM~17528683
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pts/1747087151.html
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 06:43 PM~17531494
> *a t-shirt ? fucker your gonna need a blanket  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 04:43 PM~17531494
> *a t-shirt ? fucker your gonna need a blanket  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 07:44 PM~17532136
> *Doc.....whats good homie
> *


CHILLEN DAWG


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@May 18 2010, 07:56 PM~17531647
> *for the record, ****** better not even try to compete that shop award next year, cause we came light to the show i couldnt bring everything we had, but next year BOWTIE SOUTH gonna shut that show down "AGAIN"
> 
> lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 18 2010, 08:26 PM~17532651
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


call me my dude


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr ed this 4 you homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 11:03 PM~17533917
> *Mr ed this 4 you homie
> 
> 
> ...


you had to go there :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 18 2010, 11:17 PM~17534136
> *you had to go there  :biggrin:
> *


naw homie I ant tryin you just showin some love plus I been tryin to find what club that caddy was in I just cam across there topic


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 09:28 PM~17534276
> *naw homie I ant tryin you just showin some love plus I been tryin to find what club that caddy was in I just cam across there topic
> *


That Caddy is from Mafia 4 Life.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 19 2010, 04:35 AM~17537796
> *That Caddy is from Mafia 4 Life.
> *


That Caddy is from Mafia 4 Life. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 08:12 PM~17534048
> *:biggrin: :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice caddy


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 11:28 PM~17534276
> *naw homie I ant tryin you just showin some love plus I been tryin to find what club that caddy was in I just cam across there topic
> *



oh i know dawg i dont take things to heart like evryone else... i know you meant it in a good way you know i LOVE me some lacs and ladies.... :biggrin: 

i need to start a topic like that: LACS & LADIES. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SEE WHAT I MEAN .....*










:naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i c u 94pimplac :wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm: :wave: :sprint:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

BOWTIESOUTH.COM, WHERE MIRACLES HAPPEN.
photos by adbcdesign.com


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

WHATS UP YALL READY 4 DA 27th


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

[/quote]
Chrome and paint... :wow: niceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 05:14 PM~17531833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
two bad ass big body.....................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 19 2010, 07:35 AM~17537796
> *That Caddy is from Mafia 4 Life.
> *


ya I sent one tham a p.m. thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+May 19 2010, 11:34 AM~17539108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They cute but you can have tham :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Norm (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Norm_@May 17 2010, 12:42 AM~17507647
> *Hey homies.i'm from germany and i come to miami at tha 25may with a camera team for a big german car tv show.i just want to know who wants to make promo on european tv and dvd for free? Juzz come with a low or donk or custom ride to tha airport and pick us up.we film everything and if ya have a shop we visit you and film some.we need some nice rides to pick 15people up on the airport.we can pay the gas for the ride to our hotel in south beach.does anybody have contacts to rappers like pitbull or florida? We do some charity grafitti picz with famous people and we sell them in germany and spend the money fir kids ho have hiv.come on guys show us the hottest rides from tha mia. I can call ma homie daniel from eastcoast ryders dvd and king of the street mag to film that too.i get the landing time tomorrow.
> Pm me if ya want to come.
> Thanxx. Greetz from germany.
> *


Just want to know who wants to help us and showin europe the hottest lows or donks of miami.la
nding .time is 25th may7pm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 19 2010, 08:56 PM~17544199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think that ifinity got spanked by a honda civic friday night .....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 19 2010, 09:20 PM~17544385
> *i think that ifinity got spanked by a honda civic friday night .....
> *


TRUE....One of the guys at my job a JDM JUNKY he just be like b16,h22, motor swap I just look at him & be like ok... :biggrin: I like tham myself but not that ricer shit


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

NEWEST MEMBER TO THE FAM


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 19 2010, 09:35 PM~17545335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

>


Chrome and paint... :wow: niceeeeeeeeeeeee
[/quote]
Dat my [email protected]!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, Lac-of-Respect,94Fleetwoodswangin,Da Beast21, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr lowrider305, *Who Productions*, Tru2DaGame, slash, Made You A Hater
Whats good fool...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

PUTTING IN WORK ON MY SHIT GETTING READY FOR OUR PICNIC


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 04:25 PM~17531937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2010, 09:07 PM~17546664
> *PUTTING IN WORK ON MY SHIT GETTING READY FOR OUR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2010, 09:07 PM~17546664
> *PUTTING IN WORK ON MY SHIT GETTING READY FOR OUR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my dog.................. :biggrin: 
Just wait till Saturday................................. :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2010, 09:07 PM~17546664
> *PUTTING IN WORK ON MY SHIT GETTING READY FOR OUR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I know this isn't a lowrider but I got this 66 coupe with all new metal, new interior, and a bunch of new parts in the trunk...if anyone is interested send me a pm










heres a pic of the int.









and check out the quality of work in the trunk..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2010, 11:07 PM~17546664
> *PUTTING IN WORK ON MY SHIT GETTING READY FOR OUR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


nice if u need any help let me know


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1743280506.html


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 20 2010, 10:05 AM~17549943
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1743280506.html
> *



good luck homie will keep my eye out if i see any beetles

try to stay 66 and below


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 20 2010, 11:20 AM~17550053
> *good luck homie will keep my eye out if i see any beetles
> 
> try to stay 66 and below
> *


appreciate it homie...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> Chrome and paint... :wow: niceeeeeeeeeeeee


Dat my [email protected]!!! 
[/quote]
thanks white boy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

26x10 lexani chrome 305-30-26 tires all good shape 2500.00
all lugs and locks its a ford bolt pattern


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 19 2010, 11:07 PM~17546664
> *PUTTING IN WORK ON MY SHIT GETTING READY FOR OUR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna look serious


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 20 2010, 12:07 AM~17546664
> *PUTTING IN WORK ON MY SHIT GETTING READY FOR OUR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT DOC...IM HAPPY 4 YOU DOWG


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 20 2010, 06:23 AM~17548987
> *Thats my dog.................. :biggrin:
> Just wait till Saturday................................. :0  :0
> *


WHATS GOOD BRA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@May 20 2010, 11:05 AM~17549943
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1743280506.html
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!!!Do what makes you happy


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yall look at me for Memorial Day Weekend in our wrapped van


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Took these photos today in front of my job...all she needs is some 13's


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

for those that want them high ass lift to bulldog i got some 3 1/2 inch lift spindles for all g bodies. all brake stuff bolts right on.it comes with extended steel brake lines. fits big bodies to but got to add g body brakes. 300 obo call me 786 413 7970

http://www.fixthisride.com/showproductdeta...p?prod_id=73909
http://www.ultimateautoaccessories.com/pag...?source=Froogle


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

flaco see what I was talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17554547
> *flaco see what I was talking about  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*To everyone.... *check it out on my myspace photography page I been networking with alot of ppl..I got a p.m. about this event...I never heard of this event but w.e. just tryin to do my part in keeping the lowrider movement going...Check out the link...

http://www.remixevents.com/


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 20 2010, 03:11 PM~17553801
> *WHATS GOOD BRA
> *


What it do my brotha..................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 20 2010, 04:20 PM~17554547
> *flaco see what I was talking about  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Loose wire huh............................. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 20 2010, 07:27 PM~17554602
> *:0  :0
> *


follow me on twitter :biggrin: lol naw real talk I ant got one yet...

but follow me on cardomain... :biggrin: go see what happend
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3357032


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 20 2010, 05:23 PM~17555007
> *To everyone.... check it out  on my myspace photography page I been networking with alot of ppl..I got a p.m. about this event...I never heard of this event but w.e. just tryin to do my part in keeping the lowrider movement going...Check out the link...
> 
> http://www.remixevents.com/
> *



cool when u see me @ Memorial Day Weekend take some pics of my van


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+May 20 2010, 08:24 PM~17555016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nope


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 20 2010, 05:42 PM~17555179
> *Here just got back from a nice walk with my mom..now on here looking up cars  :biggrin:
> 
> Nope
> *


What the hell burned a hole in it........dont tell me it fell off on the battery.............. :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@May 20 2010, 08:39 PM~17555152
> *cool when u see me  @ Memorial Day Weekend take some pics of my van
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 20 2010, 08:51 PM~17555248
> *What the hell burned a hole in it........dont tell me it fell off on the battery.............. :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3357032


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 20 2010, 06:31 PM~17555604
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3357032
> *


Fool...............................Loctite....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

>


Chrome and paint... :wow: niceeeeeeeeeeeee
[/quote]
niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee esta bonito loco :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 20 2010, 09:49 PM~17555765
> *Fool...............................Loctite....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: you dummmm...hows the family


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2010, 10:03 PM~17533917
> *Mr ed this 4 you homie
> 
> 
> ...


When I was in Cali a few years back, I saw this car on a trailer while riding through South Central!


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

:420:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

>


Chrome and paint... :wow: niceeeeeeeeeeeee
[/quote]


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@May 20 2010, 03:40 PM~17554165
> *yall look at me for Memorial Day Weekend in our wrapped van
> 
> 
> ...


where you going to be at


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW OF A GOOD MACHINE SHOP THAT CAN REDRILL HUBS FROM 6 LUG TO 5?
PLEASE LMK ASAP TEXT ME THE INFO TO MY PHONE 786-553-3967


----------



## Ghost305 (Feb 8, 2010)

yo i'm looking for pumps....2 or 3....whole setups even better. hit me up if u got or know anyone


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@May 21 2010, 01:01 AM~17558089
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW OF A GOOD MACHINE SHOP THAT CAN REDRILL HUBS FROM 6 LUG TO 5?
> PLEASE LMK ASAP TEXT ME THE INFO TO MY PHONE 786-553-3967
> *


Wheel Fix It Miami Corporation‎
1685 West 32nd Place, Hialeah, FL 33012-4509
(305) 826-8883‎

ask for carlos or david


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ghost305_@May 20 2010, 10:35 PM~17558553
> *yo i'm looking for pumps....2 or 3....whole setups even better. hit me up if u got or know anyone
> *


i got 3 all chrome for 350 home boy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 20 2010, 09:57 PM~17558021
> *where you going to be at
> *


 im going to rideing up down the beach all weekend long 

Thursday night from 9pm till about 5am
Friday 11am to 5am
Saturday 11a to 5am
Sunday 11am to 5am


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i have cutlass parts for sale fit the years 81-86
front bumper filler/cover no cracks very very clean hard to find in this condition
front chrome bumper very clean no dings
rear bumper very clean no dings
also have the front driver and passenger windows for sale

pm me for prices


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE 1995 cadillac fleetwood braugham triple black. 150k is clean in and out no rips or tears it has 3 pumps 8 batteries but 6 installed 4 switches 8" in the front 14"in the back haven't hit a switch yet is almost done it also has the 13"s pioneer head unit the only thing is the gas reader that's it.10k h.i.ds cliford g5 alarm with all the extras. pm for more info


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

got 2 pron knock offs willking to trade for bullets on of the knock offs is missingd one side of it so lmk other than there brand new


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got this 1994 Buick Roadmaster in GREAT condition! 5.7 V8 engine. 132,000 miles. A/C works perfect, car runs GREAT! Never been cut, REAL CLEAN! Let me know! $4000 obo
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

FOR SALE 24IN DUB CREAMS 30SERIES TIRES FRONTWHEEL DRIVE......$3100


















WILL TRADE THE DUBS FOR A CLEAN GBODY CUTLASS MONTE REGAL CLEAN......786-315-6307


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Still got the 67ss vert project for sale if anyone is interested send me a pm


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

got the regal for sale if anyone interested!
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1751223598.html


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Startin a new Chapter of Lowrider Style C.C, down here ne solo ryderz hit me up no big restrictions.... pm me for info


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TOWERS TONIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 300 bucks
786 486 4390


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

COUPE DE BEAR, :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

18 members are celebrating their birthday today
justdropit(24), lowriderstyle587(24), AzianCuty(28), So Cal Cadillac Pimp(31), elspock84(30), HoMi3(21), boomhood(24), 78 D A Y Z(25), K3F3(40), 214loco(29), Latino66(39), 4DA 8O5(31), waggy(26), Mår¡þø§å(22), MrBurgess(32), gayle21(44), *P78dayz(25),*congo(29)

happy birthday kid :buttkick: 

i found a video clip of u dancing at ur party last year :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 20 2010, 07:37 PM~17556212
> *:roflmao: you dummmm...hows the family
> *


Doing good...............and yours,,,,,


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~INK BY THE OUNCE~+May 20 2010, 12:38 AM~17547771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 21 2010, 09:30 PM~17565843
> *Doing good...............and yours,,,,,
> *


We good homie...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 21 2010, 10:27 PM~17566346
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


4sho dowg...From the shows...to the streets... :biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any-1 be on that x-box ???


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 21 2010, 07:21 PM~17565790
> *18 members are celebrating their birthday today
> justdropit(24), lowriderstyle587(24), AzianCuty(28), So Cal Cadillac Pimp(31), elspock84(30), HoMi3(21), boomhood(24), 78 D A Y Z(25), K3F3(40), 214loco(29), Latino66(39), 4DA 8O5(31), waggy(26), Mår¡þø§å(22), MrBurgess(32), gayle21(44), P78dayz(25),congo(29)
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 22 2010, 01:25 AM~17567926
> *any-1 be on that x-box ???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Saturday Night May 22, 2010
CarShowKing.com
presents
the GrandOpening Car,SPL & Bike Night Show 

@ The Maab Shop
18901 SW 106 Ave.
Miami, FL 33157

Registration/Roll In Starts @ 3:00PM to 5:00PM
Show Hours: 5PM-Till??

Price $30 Pre-Registration Now or It’s $40 at the Show


TROPHIES for 1st,2nd & 3rd in Each Class By Makes & Models

BIKES,LOW-RIDERS,BIG WHEELS,BUBBLES,TRUCKS,SUV’s,IMPORTS & LUXURY’s 

SHOW IS OPEN TO ALL MAKES & MODELS (ANYTHING ON WHEELS)

CASH PRIZES
1st Place=$150 & 5 FOOT TROPHY FOR BEST CLUB
2nd Place=$100 & 4 FOOT TROPHY FOR CLUB
3rd Place=$50 & 3 FOOT TROPHY FOR CLUB

$100 CASH & TROPHY FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR
$100 CASH & TROPHY FOR BEST OF SHOW BIKE

SPECIALTY AWARDS:
BEST FEMALE RIDE
BEST INTERIOR 

Wet T shirt Contest for Cash Prizes  


For more Show Info visit www.carshowking.com or email us at [email protected] or Text or Call 786 664-7469


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 22 2010, 10:49 AM~17569877
> *Saturday Night May 22, 2010
> CarShowKing.com
> presents
> ...


Carshowking :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 22 2010, 10:01 AM~17569677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i have that game but i only played it twice ...... im just used to call of duty...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@May 21 2010, 06:07 AM~17560249
> *FOR SALE 1995 cadillac fleetwood braugham triple black. 150k is clean in and out no rips or tears it has 3 pumps 8 batteries but 6 installed  4 switches 8" in the front 14"in the back haven't hit a switch yet is almost done it also has the 13"s pioneer head unit the only thing is the gas reader that's  it.10k h.i.ds cliford g5 alarm with all the extras. pm for more info
> *


 DONT BE AFRAID TO MAKE AN OFFER THE WORSE I CAN SAY IS NO WHO KNOWS


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

anybody have an indash for sale? pm me


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 22 2010, 11:57 AM~17570219
> *i have that game but i only played it twice ...... im just used to call of duty...
> *



I was all about COD but I played bad company and can;t go back to COD. I like team games better though. COD doesn't really need team work, just alot of lone wolves haha


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 21 2010, 01:15 PM~17562112
> *Got this 1994 Buick Roadmaster in GREAT condition!  5.7 V8 engine.  132,000 miles.  A/C works perfect, car runs GREAT!  Never been cut, REAL CLEAN!  Let me know! $4000 obo
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



No one wants a Roadmaster? make me offers....  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 22 2010, 08:40 AM~17570149
> *Carshowking :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 















beach tomorrow or what ??????

save me a spot this time NOT like last time....... :angry: :angry: 







:biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305+May 22 2010, 01:25 AM~17567926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2010, 02:01 PM~17570744
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> beach tomorrow or what ??????
> 
> ...


i'll be there..... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone going to Kmart on 49th Street? i will be there with the '29


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2010, 02:01 PM~17570744
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> beach tomorrow or what ??????
> 
> ...


shotgun???? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 22 2010, 12:21 PM~17571043
> *shotgun????  :uh:
> *


bring the camera fool.....


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

95 fleetwood 4sale $3000 need to sell this weekend!
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1753798051.html


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 22 2010, 01:13 PM~17570559
> *anybody have an indash for sale? pm me
> *


What time dose it start


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc shitttttttttttt








Steve is a fuckin good welder!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 22 2010, 12:04 PM~17570979
> *Anyone going to Kmart on 49th Street? i will be there with the '29
> *


at what time does it start?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 22 2010, 07:23 PM~17572179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@May 21 2010, 09:38 AM~17561806
> *got 2 pron knock offs willking to trade for bullets on of the knock offs is missingd one side of it so lmk other than there brand new
> *


What u mean theyre missing one side ???

i have some bullets that im interested in trading for them .

let me know .


----------



## DANEAL (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 22 2010, 04:43 PM~17572271
> *Doc shitttttttttttt
> 
> 
> ...


thats hoppin92 brother they both get down with the welder.......................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANEAL_@May 22 2010, 09:40 PM~17572830
> *thats hoppin92 brother  they both get down with the welder.......................
> *


yes sir


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+May 22 2010, 06:43 PM~17572271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

ghost i will have them pics 4 you 2morow yo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

i was up in west palm&green acres,only saw 1 bagged truck,few with BIG RIMS,and some rice burners,step-son told me all the riders were in miami,I should have dipped through when i was there,later on this year i might dip on through


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 22 2010, 04:43 PM~17572271
> *Doc shitttttttttttt
> 
> 
> ...


Good chillin with you again Watson...................... :biggrin:  
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Just starting................all clean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn......she aint no virgin no more..... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Somebody was supposed to be at work>>>>lol......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

My dog Watson slidin through.......................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANEAL_@May 22 2010, 06:40 PM~17572830
> *thats hoppin92 brother  they both get down with the welder.......................
> *


Whats good Daneal.................. :biggrin: yes sir.....my lil bro gettin good....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+May 23 2010, 06:57 AM~17575627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 05:08 AM~17575654
> *:biggrin:
> *


When you gonna start the build up......ill put the others in there !!!!
 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2010, 07:10 AM~17575655
> *When you gonna start the build up......ill put the others in there !!!!
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


SOON ILL PROBABLY START ON IT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 05:12 AM~17575657
> *SOON ILL PROBABLY START ON IT NOW  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know when its ready !!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2010, 07:56 AM~17575626
> *Good chillin with you again Watson...................... :biggrin:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2010, 08:00 AM~17575637
> *Somebody was supposed to be at work>>>>lol......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Whats good sam


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2010, 08:02 AM~17575641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 08:12 AM~17575657
> *SOON ILL PROBABLY START ON IT NOW  :biggrin:
> *


About time


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

$5500 obo


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Made You A Hater
What it do ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2010, 12:04 PM~17576350
> *Still Hated, Made You A Hater
> What it do ????????????????????????????????????
> *


shit homie see yall boy getting down


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 23 2010, 09:06 AM~17576368
> *shit homie see yall boy getting down
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2010, 12:09 PM~17576399
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 23 2010, 09:13 AM~17576427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And you know this........ :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 23 2010, 08:38 AM~17576180
> *$5500 obo
> 
> 
> ...


Ill trade you a 91 hearse???


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 23 2010, 12:56 PM~17577062
> *Ill trade you a 91 hearse???
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

WHERE DA MIAMI HOPPERS AT?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@May 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17577091
> *:0  :scrutinize:
> *


LOOK AT WHO IT IS.......... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got this 1994 Buick Roadmaster in GREAT condition! 5.7 V8 engine. 132,000 miles. A/C works perfect, car runs GREAT! Never been cut, REAL CLEAN! Let me know! $4000 obo
:biggrin: :biggrin:   









































































































Make some offers! My grandfather is moving and needs it sold ASAP. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WHITE GIRL IS IN MIAMI........ MAJESTICS MIAMI..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER whats up puto....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D, Hellraizer, Da Beast21,SWITCHITTER


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER

MIS AMIGOS :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 23 2010, 12:37 PM~17577823
> *SWITCHITTER whats up puto....
> *


What it do cuh!!!! :biggrin: When we riding to the beach to snatch some ho's...lol.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 23 2010, 02:44 PM~17577872
> *Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D, Hellraizer, Da Beast21,SWITCHITTER
> *



WUZUP WHITE BOI :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@May 23 2010, 03:45 PM~17577876
> *What it do cuh!!!! :biggrin:  When we riding to the beach to snatch some ho's...lol.
> *


today at 4


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 02:30 PM~17577771
> *WHITE GIRL IS IN MIAMI........ MAJESTICS MIAMI..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, Magik007, _Bandido_, RollinX151, HEAVErollerz90, SWITCHITTER, Da Beast21, fleetwood88, ripsta85

MORADO :biggrin: WUZUP ***** YOU BEEN LOST.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

White Drizzle !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 12:49 PM~17577900
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: CADILLAC D, Made You A Hater, Magik007, _Bandido_, RollinX151, HEAVErollerz90, SWITCHITTER, Da Beast21, fleetwood88, ripsta85
> 
> ...


wuss up ..i wont get so lost now next week i start getting sundays off ill slide thru...who got the white tc?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just got back from the junk yard

m&m dont have to much shit
u pull it...was packd with alots of shit for my ride....they also had a few chevys...2 elcos were out there also


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 03:30 PM~17577771
> *WHITE GIRL IS IN MIAMI........ MAJESTICS MIAMI..
> 
> 
> ...


whos towncar????bitch is clean


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 23 2010, 03:00 PM~17577971
> *wuss up ..i wont get so lost now next week i start getting sundays off ill slide thru...who got the white tc?
> *



Magik007 GOT IT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2010, 02:22 PM~17577708
> *LOOK AT WHO IT IS.......... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


What it is??? Lol you know me, Im like David copperfield :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Much props to magik on the new car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Mr lowrider305, HeartBraker79, lo lo, Low_Ski_13, 95rangeron14z, lowbikeon20z,* Magik007*
clean towncar homie


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 01:07 PM~17578012
> *Magik007 GOT IT
> *


no more vert?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 12:30 PM~17577771
> *WHITE GIRL IS IN MIAMI........ MAJESTICS MIAMI..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Linc............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Chicho...................................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone ridein to carolmart tonight????


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2010, 04:26 PM~17578130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 21 2010, 11:13 AM~17562578
> *FOR SALE 24IN DUB CREAMS 30SERIES TIRES FRONTWHEEL DRIVE......$3100
> 
> 
> ...


oye asere estas de pinga when you gonna stay with something errtime you get something either you trying to sale it or trade lol conooooooo


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 23 2010, 03:24 PM~17578113
> *no more vert?
> *


It left Florida last night


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

my boi got this for sale he wants 400 pm if interested


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 23 2010, 05:50 PM~17578546
> *It left Florida last night
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 12:30 PM~17577771
> *WHITE GIRL IS IN MIAMI........ MAJESTICS MIAMI..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 22 2010, 02:06 PM~17570763
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i lost mine :angry:, they making part 3 now........


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 23 2010, 03:50 PM~17578282
> *Anyone ridein to carolmart tonight????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 17 2010, 10:17 PM~17520553
> *Gotta Love Lesbians...
> 
> 
> ...


Is that LeXxTaCy?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 02:30 PM~17577771
> *WHITE GIRL IS IN MIAMI........ MAJESTICS MIAMI..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 23 2010, 12:30 PM~17577771
> *WHITE GIRL IS IN MIAMI........ MAJESTICS MIAMI..
> 
> 
> ...


props magic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983_@May 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17579537
> *Is that LeXxTaCy?
> *



nope  but i do like the rims in your avatar :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

me and my bro finaly had some time to shoot patterns on my low low this weekend. its crazy hard to get a good pic of full flake paint
but here is what we did : feedback is apreciated


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 23 2010, 01:50 PM~17578282
> *Anyone ridein to carolmart tonight????
> *


 :420:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 23 2010, 02:50 PM~17578546
> *It left Florida last night
> *


what ? its gone


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Magik007, Made You A Hater, CADILLAC D

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

*THANK FOR ALL THE PROPS ON THE TOWNCAR HOMIES, I appreciate it *:thumbsup: 

And YES the VERT (Contract Killer) is gone, Luckily the new owner belongs to a respected Lowrider Club, so its not going to become a DONK or something :biggrin: 

Last Road Trip  :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2010, 06:59 AM~17575633
> *Damn......she aint no virgin no more..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good Work Homie, Majestics TownCars doing BIG THINGS :biggrin: 

Thanks for coming thru today

STEVE (STILL HATED) We got to Get Rolling after the PicNic :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@May 23 2010, 10:11 PM~17580749
> *Good Work Homie, Majestics TownCars doing BIG THINGS  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for coming thru today
> ...


NO PROBLEM ***** ANY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

YO "CADDY -D" LOOKING GOOD WHITEBOI....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE 1995 cadillac fleetwood braugham triple black. 350 LT1 WITH 150k is clean in and out no rips or tears it has 3 pumps 8 batteries 4 switches 8" in the front 14"in the back haven't hit a switch yet is almost done it also has the 13" wires with new tires. pioneer head unit the only thing is the gas reader that's it.10k h.i.ds cliford g5 alarm with all the extras. L.E.Ds all inside and on tag. is drivable if you wana take it as is it has the cylinders and springs put in allready you can see for your self i havnt hit switch at all i have the complete set up front pump pro hopper G-FORCE 1/2 INCH 
786-378-3124 DONT BE AFRAID TO MAKE AN OFFER THE WORSE I CAN SAY IS NO WHO KNOWS PM FOR MORE INFO OR CALL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 23 2010, 11:04 PM~17581485
> *YO "CADDY -D" LOOKING GOOD WHITEBOI....
> *


THANKS DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## matthew0099 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its better for you to choose something else.........
_______
Bodybuilding Supplements
Supplements


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 22 2010, 04:23 PM~17572179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Les Get it Join us for another bangin ass picnic!!  :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got a 66 mustang coupe real solid car for sale pm me for info


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983_@May 23 2010, 05:50 PM~17579537
> *Is that LeXxTaCy?
> *


Lol


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone got any chrome ls mirrors for a gbody they wanna sell


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

make sure you holla at me Memorial Day Weekend and any time u see me riding around broward & dade im going hard promoting my radio station trying to do it big this year i need y'all support so tell you friends about the station i also will be giving out free cds so just holla at me for 1


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@May 24 2010, 09:51 AM~17586070
> *make sure you holla at me Memorial Day Weekend and any time u see me riding around broward & dade im going hard promoting my radio station trying to do it big this year i need y'all support so tell you friends about the station i also will be giving out free cds so just holla at me for 1
> 
> 
> ...


Memorial day weekend at the beach is worn out already.... go out to the the keys hommie!!!...Every year it just gets better and better!.. TICKI BAR ready!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

trying to get ready ?viejitos miami fl cc? MR.LOCO 54?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@May 24 2010, 10:42 AM~17586487
> *Memorial day weekend at the beach is worn out already.... go out to the the keys hommie!!!...Every year it just gets better and better!.. TICKI BAR ready!!!... :biggrin:
> *



maybe that for you there is going be close to million people in the beach from Thursday to Monday im not going there for fun im going to promote


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

whats up alex !! call me!!


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 24 2010, 03:09 PM~17587236
> *trying to get ready ?viejitos miami fl cc? MR.LOCO 54?
> 
> 
> ...



UM OK THEN YOU BEEN TRYING 4 LIKE 3 YEARS NOW. GIVE IT UP THERES NO USE I CAN HELP MY SELF IF I WANTED TO......... YOU SHOULD SING THAT IN STEAD OF BERRY WHITE


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 24 2010, 12:04 AM~17581485
> *YO "CADDY -D" LOOKING GOOD WHITEBOI....
> *



im the ***** that points and shoots, with NO QUESTIONS asked


THE ONLY THING UR POINTING IS UR CAMREA AND THEN ONLY THING YOU SHOOT IS A PICTURE ***


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

$1500 OBO...make me offers

I am no longer DeeJaying so I am selling my system. I purchased this a few years back for about $4000. I am letting it go cheap, I no longer DJ and I have no space. Let me know and I am OPEN TO A BEST OFFER! You can come and check it out, it is plugged in ready to TEST. 

*Speakers: 2 - JBL TR Series, 2 - Yamaha 18" Subwoofers
*Mixer: Numark 5 channel Mixer
*CD Player: Numark Dual CD Player (EXTRA: American DJ Dual CD Player)
*Control: American Audio Remote Control Unit (EXTRA: Numark Remote Control Unit)
*Power Block (turns on the whole system with 1 switch)
*Equalizer: DOD SR830 Q-XLR 2 Channel Equalizer
*Crossover: Rane MX 22 Stero 2 Channel Crossover
*Amps: Bryston High Power Subwoofer Amp, Audiometric AM441 Power Amp


Also includes the 2 EXTRAS mentioned above and:

*Cable to plug in laptop, ipod, zune or any Mp3 player.
*Remote unit cable
*DJ Mixer light
*4 - Long Speaker cables

I will also throw in strobe lights and colored lights if I can find them.

Let me know and I am OPEN TO A BEST OFFER! You can come and check it out, it is plugged in ready to TEST.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 24 2010, 06:02 PM~17588948
> *im the ***** that points and shoots, with NO QUESTIONS asked
> THE ONLY THING UR POINTING IS UR CAMREA AND THEN ONLY THING YOU SHOOT IS A PICTURE ***
> *



who the FUCK are you and why you worry bout me.....


----------



## iceman476 (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Informer who the fuck are you I went back and saw you takling shit about people listen kid you ain't shit but a ****** ass punk talking shit about real lowriders you never posted a car so guess your broke ass ain't got one i'll admit i'm in the process after fighting for this country i'm getting my old school truck so people like you need to go back under your rock and go fuck your self stop fucking with everyone you need to go find a shrink peolpe like you are not worth protecting this country for you need to be put on aplane and dropped into the war zone to be killed
:burn: :burn: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 24 2010, 04:46 PM~17589441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niceee what you doing to it?


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

reinforcements and juicing


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 24 2010, 06:10 PM~17590303
> *reinforcements and juicing
> *


niceee whos doing it phil?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Last night was live!!!!!!!!!!!the city shut off the light at 11 but that shit was still live!!!!!I got a few good shit on video also going to start makein videos AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


































This ***** rite here can DRIVE!!!!The cops dident do shit to him they just told him to go home but dowg was still out there...Him & the gto were live str8 up the owner of the gto was a good driver also...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 24 2010, 08:35 PM~17590595
> *niceee whos doing it phil?
> *


you know it.. when we dropping the engine in the cutty


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 24 2010, 06:46 PM~17589441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 24 2010, 03:46 PM~17589441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LARGE, JUAN95, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, elprimo2006

Damm, still smoking!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

HAHA AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 24 2010, 07:26 PM~17591226
> *you know it.. when we dropping the engine in the cutty
> *


Tight get that malibu out. Idk ima go to the junkyard to get parts i need from that cutlass. But ill let you know


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

jorge or alex told you bout that cutty I saw in the junkyard on sunday?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 24 2010, 08:51 PM~17592390
> *jorge or alex told you bout that cutty I saw in the junkyard on sunday?
> *


we ridin tomorrow fool!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a new video I put together


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17592730
> *Just a new video I put together
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 24 2010, 11:18 PM~17592760
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats good homie


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 24 2010, 10:23 PM~17592837
> *Whats good homie
> *


chilln bro goin to get a new windshield tomorow for my truck goin to suck no music for 3 day til the windshield seals


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@May 24 2010, 11:27 PM~17592887
> *chilln bro goin to get a new windshield tomorow for my truck goin to suck no music for 3 day til the windshield seals
> *


Damn that sucks


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

22 inch asanti 5inch lip rear 3 inch front new tires $2500 firm








5 lug


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 24 2010, 10:29 PM~17592920
> *Damn that sucks
> *


oh well it happens i will be riding with nothn but highs


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For Sale 


I know this isn't a lowrider but I got this 66 coupe with all new metal, new interior, and a bunch of new parts on the trunk...if anyone is interested send me a pm










heres a pic of the int.













































































































Lots of parts go with the car and car starts right up


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got this 1994 Buick Roadmaster in GREAT condition! 5.7 V8 engine. 132,000 miles. A/C works perfect, car runs GREAT! Never been cut, REAL CLEAN! Let me know! $4000 obo
:biggrin: :biggrin:   









































































































&

No Shipping...located in Hialeah, FL
I am no longer DeeJaying so I am selling my system. I purchased this a few years back for about $4000. I am letting it go cheap, I no longer DJ and I have no space. Let me know and I am OPEN TO A BEST OFFER! You can come and check it out, it is plugged in ready to TEST. 

*Speakers: 2 - JBL TR Series, 2 - Yamaha 18" Subwoofers
*Mixer: Numark 5 channel Mixer
*CD Player: Numark Dual CD Player (EXTRA: American DJ Dual CD Player)
*Control: American Audio Remote Control Unit (EXTRA: Numark Remote Control Unit)
*Power Block (turns on the whole system with 1 switch)
*Equalizer: DOD SR830 Q-XLR 2 Channel Equalizer
*Crossover: Rane MX 22 Stero 2 Channel Crossover
*Amps: Bryston High Power Subwoofer Amp, Audiometric AM441 Power Amp
Also includes the 2 EXTRAS mentioned above and:

*Cable to plug in laptop, ipod, zune or any Mp3 player.
*Remote unit cable
*DJ Mixer light
*4 - Long Speaker cables

I will also throw in strobe lights and colored lights if I can find them.

Let me know and I am OPEN TO A BEST OFFER! You can come and check it out, it is plugged in ready to TEST.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@May 24 2010, 10:42 AM~17586487
> *Memorial day weekend at the beach is worn out already.... go out to the the keys hommie!!!...Every year it just gets better and better!.. TICKI BAR ready!!!... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: Ill be at the sandbar on the boat and then to the tiki bar for a some visuals of the dimes flockin around!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

impalamike63 wassa


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 25 2010, 11:29 AM~17599060
> *impalamike63 wassa
> *



Nothing much just here tryin to catch up on Miami fest....
What's good?!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 watcha


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2010, 12:48 PM~17599666
> *:0  :0  :0  watcha
> 
> 
> ...


o shit :thumbsup:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2010, 12:48 PM~17599666
> *:0  :0  :0  watcha
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 25 2010, 03:48 PM~17599666
> *:0  :0  :0  watcha
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST PASSIN THRU GENTE!!!

MUCH RESPECT !!!

ART :loco: LOKS!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This a raww tattoo


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

Im looking for regal mouldings for the quarter rag any got anything ????pm me please got cash now


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 25 2010, 05:42 PM~17600641
> *This a raww tattoo
> 
> 
> ...



what artist did that ?


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 24 2010, 06:08 PM~17589012
> *$1500 OBO...make me offers
> 
> I am no longer DeeJaying so I am selling my system. I purchased this a few years back for about $4000. I am letting it go cheap, I no longer DJ and I have no space. Let me know and I am OPEN TO A BEST OFFER! You can come and check it out, it is plugged in ready to TEST.
> ...



i would put that in a shop.......


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody doing a white bigbody that want to buy some baby blue Interior


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 25 2010, 10:04 PM~17603268
> *what artist did that ?
> *


Jose Lopez
http://www.myspace.com/joselopeztattoos


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE 1995 cadillac fleetwood braugham triple black. 350 LT1 WITH 150k is clean in and out no rips or tears it has 3 pumps 8 batteries 4 switches 8" in the front 14"in the back haven't hit a switch yet is almost done it also has the 13" wires with new tires. pioneer head unit the only thing is the gas reader that's it.10k h.i.ds cliford g5 alarm with all the extras. L.E.Ds all inside and on tag. is drivable if you wana take it as is it has the cylinders and springs put in allready you can see for your self i havnt hit switch at all i have the complete set up front pump pro hopper G-FORCE 1/2 INCH 
786-378-3124 DONT BE AFRAID TO MAKE AN OFFER THE WORSE I CAN SAY IS NO WHO KNOWS PM FOR MORE INFO OR CALL
























































































































[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a clean elco were I stay at


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 25 2010, 08:36 PM~17604559
> *Just a clean elco were I stay at
> 
> 
> ...


how much???? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I need 1/2" Y-block, and a 6ft #8 hose. Cash in hand need today. PM me if you have something.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2010, 10:42 PM~17603790
> *anybody doing a white bigbody that want to buy some baby blue Interior
> 
> 
> ...



How much and whats included?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2010, 08:28 AM~17608179
> *how much????  :biggrin:
> *


It ant for sale


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE INFORMER_@May 24 2010, 03:56 PM~17588865
> *UM OK THEN YOU BEEN TRYING 4 LIKE 3 YEARS NOW.  GIVE IT UP THERES NO USE I CAN HELP MY SELF IF I WANTED TO......... YOU SHOULD SING THAT IN STEAD OF BERRY WHITE
> *


yea you right homie you want to by my ride for 300.bucks let me no i can 
do layaway if u want i can take a 100 bucks deposit and then pay me the
rest in 6 payment hit me up when you want to do this here my number homie
786-380-6468 any time


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

1964 super sport 2dr has motor runs good inside good shape
all moulding are good need fram work on the driver side and some rust on the body for more info anytime $6000.obo make any offer
786-380-6468  all glass are good and chrome


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2010, 10:42 PM~17603790
> *anybody doing a white bigbody that want to buy some baby blue Interior
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs 20 -22-24-26 wheels with tires combo deal give me a call
786-380-6468 go to WWW.KURVWHEELS.COM


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 26 2010, 11:30 AM~17609146
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


come get it homie $400 in your Interior...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 25 2010, 10:07 PM~17603305
> *i would put that in a shop.......
> *



Wouldn't be a bad Idea if I had one...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 26 2010, 08:08 AM~17608950
> *1964 super sport 2dr has motor runs good inside good shape
> all moulding are good need fram work on the driver side and some rust on the body for more info anytime $6000.obo make  any offer
> 786-380-6468  all glass are good and chrome
> ...


i called left message where do i go to get it ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

sup yall!!

Hey I need to get some seats recovered OG style standard coupe de ville bench seats. 

Who's got the good prices and good skills?


Also - didn't somebody on LIL used to make the 90 panels for a 2 door ? I Can't find the thread. =\


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@May 26 2010, 02:20 PM~17611794
> *i called left message where do i go to get it ?
> *


call bruce and talk to him 305 -923-2052


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Offers ?
or everything for 200


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: This a badddddddddddddd bitch


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt :wave:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 26 2010, 10:39 AM~17610239
> *come get it homie $400 in your Interior...
> *


Just the seats ?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 26 2010, 09:38 PM~17614754
> *Just the seats ?
> *


Door Panel


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

20 inch rims for sale 4 lugs 800 with tires hit me up


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 26 2010, 06:15 PM~17613532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 26 2010, 09:18 PM~17614563
> *:biggrin: This a badddddddddddddd bitch
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like my boys car up in O TOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

looking for two prang knockoffs if any one got some for sale hit me up looking for some  TTT


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> FOR SALE 1995 cadillac fleetwood braugham triple black. 350 LT1 WITH 150k is clean in and out no rips or tears it has 3 pumps 8 batteries 4 switches 8" in the front 14"in the back haven't hit a switch yet is almost done it also has the 13" wires with new tires. pioneer head unit the only thing is the gas reader that's it.10k h.i.ds cliford g5 alarm with all the extras. L.E.Ds all inside and on tag. is drivable if you wana take it as is it has the cylinders and springs put in allready you can see for your self i havnt hit switch at all i have the complete set up front pump pro hopper G-FORCE 1/2 INCH
> 786-378-3124 DONT BE AFRAID TO MAKE AN OFFER THE WORSE I CAN SAY IS NO WHO KNOWS PM FOR MORE INFO OR CALL


[/quote]
MUST GO ASAP MOVING NEED CASH


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 26 2010, 10:55 PM~17615701
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


happy you like tham homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 26 2010, 10:59 PM~17615752
> *that looks like my boys car up in O TOWN!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need my onterior done does anyone know the number of the guy who did the interior on the white regal from brown soul?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dose anyone have a space 13'' FOR SALE need one by next week


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got this 1994 Buick Roadmaster in GREAT condition! 5.7 LT1 V8 engine. 132,000 miles. A/C works perfect, car runs GREAT! Never been cut, REAL CLEAN! Let me know! $3500 obo
:biggrin: :biggrin:   









































































































&

No Shipping...located in Hialeah, FL
I am no longer DeeJaying so I am selling my system. I purchased this a few years back for about $4000. I am letting it go cheap, I no longer DJ and I have no space. Let me know and I am OPEN TO A $1500 or BEST OFFER! You can come and check it out, it is plugged in ready to TEST. If you want the speakers only I want $1000.

*Speakers: 2 - JBL TR Series, 2 - Yamaha 18" Subwoofers
*Mixer: Numark 5 channel Mixer
*CD Player: Numark Dual CD Player (EXTRA: American DJ Dual CD Player)
*Control: American Audio Remote Control Unit (EXTRA: Numark Remote Control Unit)
*Power Block (turns on the whole system with 1 switch)
*Equalizer: DOD SR830 Q-XLR 2 Channel Equalizer
*Crossover: Rane MX 22 Stero 2 Channel Crossover
*Amps: Bryston High Power Subwoofer Amp, Audiometric AM441 Power Amp
Also includes the 2 EXTRAS mentioned above and:

*Cable to plug in laptop, ipod, zune or any Mp3 player.
*Remote unit cable
*DJ Mixer light
*4 - Long Speaker cables

I will also throw in strobe lights and colored lights if I can find them.

Let me know and I am OPEN TO A BEST OFFER! You can come and check it out, it is plugged in ready to TEST.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@May 26 2010, 08:41 PM~17616305


MUST GO ASAP THIS WEEKEND MOVING NEED CASH
[/quo


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

95 triple black fleetwood $2800 only this weekend!
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1762936126.html


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

does anyone have a monte carlo dashboard COVER for sale ???


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 27 2010, 11:38 AM~17620741
> *dose anyone have a space 13'' FOR SALE need one by next week
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 27 2010, 06:20 PM~17626542
> *
> *


another one........................ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 27 2010, 09:24 PM~17626584
> *another one........................ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NAw they good...I even did a lil bullshit photoshoot today one i was out with my girl just to Get better at what IM LEARNING...























































Ill send you a pm...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 27 2010, 10:27 PM~17627174
> *NAw they good...I even did a lil bullshit photoshoot today one i was out with my  girl just to Get better at what IM LEARNING...
> 
> 
> ...



damn that bitch gets LOW!! I wish I can do that but I don't want to risk it, if something goes wrong I want to be able to still drive it, even though now that the springs have been broken in and settles I drop the car and when i drive it sometimes hits the cross member   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 28 2010, 12:28 AM~17628330
> *damn that bitch gets LOW!!  I wish I can do that but I don't want to risk it, if something goes wrong I want to be able to still drive it, even though now that the springs have been broken in and settles I drop the car and when i drive it sometimes hits the cross member      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thankz homie...ya alot of ppl like it but im going to swap the spring soon...


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 27 2010, 08:03 PM~17625718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just another sunday night at DA beach... :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 27 2010, 08:41 PM~17626733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: RAW AS FRAME


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 26 2010, 03:42 PM~17612045
> *sup yall!!
> 
> Hey I need to get some seats recovered OG style standard coupe de ville bench seats.
> ...


There's a few people I know of...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 27 2010, 07:27 PM~17627174
> *NAw they good...I even did a lil bullshit photoshoot today one i was out with my  girl just to Get better at what IM LEARNING...
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer bro!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2010, 01:35 PM~17600010
> *JUST PASSIN THRU GENTE!!!
> 
> MUCH RESPECT !!!
> ...


That looks bad ass!!!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

My 88 Marquis............FOR SALE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@May 27 2010, 10:05 PM~17628751
> *Just another sunday night at DA beach...  :biggrin:
> *











:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*aaaaaahhhhhhhh i want to scream........*


:machinegun: http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/1761631501.html :guns: 


:twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2010, 09:21 AM~17632105
> *aaaaaahhhhhhhh i want to scream........
> :machinegun:  http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/1761631501.html  :guns:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


10,000 ???? what tha hell they smoking on


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2010, 09:21 AM~17632105
> *aaaaaahhhhhhhh i want to scream........
> :machinegun:  http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/1761631501.html  :guns:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


its beautiful but not for that price :uh: :nono: :loco:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@May 27 2010, 10:05 PM~17628751
> *Just another sunday night at DA beach...  :biggrin:
> *


  :420:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2010, 11:29 AM~17632168
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...



Y0 Oscar.. Answer your text message Man


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2010, 12:21 PM~17632105
> *aaaaaahhhhhhhh i want to scream........
> :machinegun:  http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/1761631501.html  :guns:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


shit he got the car for 4000..what did he do to it..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 28 2010, 11:37 AM~17633243
> *shit he got the car for 4000..what did he do to it..
> *


looks like he just threw some $2000 rims on it & thats it lol :wow:

atleast they took that tampa customs sticker off the back window shit every1 gotta know its opa locka customs built :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 28 2010, 11:37 AM~17633243
> *shit he got the car for 4000..what did he do to it..
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:for real


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

R.I.P Gary Coleman :tears: :angel:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 28 2010, 03:08 PM~17633493
> *looks like he just threw some $2000 rims on it & thats it lol :wow:
> 
> atleast they took that tampa customs sticker off the back window shit every1 gotta know its opa locka customs built  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 28 2010, 12:36 PM~17633742
> *R.I.P Gary Coleman :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW REALLY???? DAMN !!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2010, 04:02 PM~17633994
> *WOW REALLY???? DAMN !!!!
> *


whats up whiteboy what you doing today.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 28 2010, 01:05 PM~17634012
> *whats up whiteboy what you doing today.......
> *


i went back to work , my vacation is over .....   :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

r.i.p


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

whiteboy vs level at da hardrock on sept. for any questions or info call
 
(954) 327-7625


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 28 2010, 03:27 PM~17635102
> *whiteboy vs level at da hardrock on sept. for any questions or info call
> 
> (954) 327-7625
> *


shit im ridin!!! :cheesy:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2010, 10:21 AM~17632105
> *aaaaaahhhhhhhh i want to scream........
> :machinegun:  http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/1761631501.html  :guns:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


yeah me too.... :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 28 2010, 12:21 PM~17632105
> *aaaaaahhhhhhhh i want to scream........
> :machinegun:  http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/1761631501.html  :guns:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *



better be sum motor work on that lt-1, along with sum get down ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 27 2010, 10:27 PM~17627174
> *NAw they good...I even did a lil bullshit photoshoot today one i was out with my  girl just to Get better at what IM LEARNING...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie... Lets turn those headlights new homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 28 2010, 10:23 AM~17631252
> *looks killer bro!
> *


*Thankz bra she ok I still ant got her were I want her yet just a matter of time thow...I been doing alot of looking on the japan fest & looking at there cars on youtube & that shit realy kickd it in overdrive for me to realy step my game up...I dont even care about all that Mia lowrider movement shit anymore im doing it for me...Anyways thankz again bra *


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@May 28 2010, 09:28 PM~17636289
> *looks good homie...  Lets turn those headlights new homie
> *


*Thankz...yester day I almost took a shit on myself I went to wolf camera store :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just to look :happysad: but damn I had my camera In my hands one I walkd out side the store I wanted to brake my shit real talk :angry:*


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

any-1 going to county line tomarrow ???????


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CHROME G BODY SPINDLES FOR SALE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

whats up chris!!!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/X0Eximz6L0U&hl


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 28 2010, 06:33 PM~17636315
> *Thankz bra she ok I still ant got her were I want her yet just a matter of time thow...I been doing alot of looking on the japan fest & looking at there cars on youtube & that shit realy kickd it in overdrive for me to realy step my game up...I dont even care about all that Mia lowrider movement shit anymore im doing it for me...Anyways thankz again bra
> *


  :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Headed to the booth...............  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale ford 6lug pattern 2500.00 size 26inch 786-380-6468 or imtheking305yahoo.com


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

bad ass


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: NEW LOCK UP! :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sour diesel, Da Beast21, Made You A Hater


BIG M! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

tight


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

what up Miami Riders !!! Looking for a homie named Rudy that has a bagged fleetwood with 14ins ??? Just looking to see if the homie is on LIL..... any info would be apprieciated....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

CADILLLAC STOCKS WITH GOOD TIRES AND TRUNK RUG FOR SALE BEST OFFER TAKES IT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+May 29 2010, 02:27 PM~17641653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+May 29 2010, 06:41 PM~17643545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whitebois doing it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sup ppl i still have this regal and i need it gone. i want next to nothing compared to what it has invested into the motor alone. car drives great stock suspension it has monte ss front seats in there now and ill give u the stock double pillow as well. im barely on here so try to not leave my messages! 786 413 7970 thanks


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 29 2010, 06:37 PM~17643536
> *bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


any one know where i can get one my son need to upgrade


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 29 2010, 06:44 PM~17643554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE GWIZ GANGSTER WALL , MY *****  DAM CREW ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 727


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 29 2010, 06:44 PM~17643554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! You WhiteBoys are killing um down there!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

CADILLLAC STOCKS WITH GOOD TIRES AND TRUNK RUG FOR SALE BEST OFFER TAKES IT


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 29 2010, 08:22 PM~17643488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I caught a farmers tan out there... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

These two fools................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 31 2010, 08:04 AM~17652045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

sold


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

FOR SALE OR TRADE... $4700 obo

1949 Chevy bomb truck


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 30 2010, 08:04 PM~17648790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A COOL PIC.....
WOULDVE BEEN COOL IF HE COULDVE SHOWED THE SWEAT AS WELL


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 30 2010, 06:05 PM~17648797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL NAW :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 31 2010, 11:30 AM~17654223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 30 2010, 06:05 PM~17648797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@May 26 2010, 07:52 PM~17615648
> *20 inch rims for sale 4 lugs 800 with tires hit me up
> 
> 
> ...



im selling this rims with tires need to some ASAP !!


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

man look at this nigah 50 cent


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 31 2010, 05:59 PM~17656983
> *man look at this nigah 50 cent
> 
> 
> ...


Man I might have to go see this movie!!! Anytime you shed that much weight for a movie role I gotta come see how it helps your acting


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 31 2010, 07:01 PM~17656012
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i got ur monkey hangin right here bitch come and get it lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/QVReCZtB3Sk&hl


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 31 2010, 08:59 PM~17656983
> *man look at this nigah 50 cent
> 
> 
> ...


***** look like a crack head from nmb


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

2500 firm with new tires 5inch rear and 3 inch fronts need gone asap


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 31 2010, 11:29 AM~17654216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot homie, i like da big rick style


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 31 2010, 02:30 PM~17654223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THUNDER CATS, THUNDER CATS, THUNDER CATS.... HHHHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 1 2010, 08:13 AM~17661994
> *THUNDER CATS, THUNDER CATS, THUNDER CATS.... HHHHOOOOOOOOO
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 31 2010, 09:08 AM~17652352
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE... $4700 obo
> 
> 1949 Chevy bomb truck
> ...


TTT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1987 "sumerset buick regal" center console for sale , very rare its real dirty & missing the oak trim in the front but can be fabricated by chicho or skilled interior maker , for yall that know what this is yall know that this is very FUCKING rare.
tray & hinge in the console is still in intact with no damage whatsoever .

pm me if interested

$100


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 31 2010, 11:29 AM~17654216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee en pingado,,,., :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4sale impala 1970 350motor ac wire wheels $6600.obo call 
anytime 786-380-6468


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

GONE


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

if anyone is interested hit me up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544171


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 31 2010, 09:08 AM~17652352
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE... $4700 obo
> 
> 1949 Chevy bomb truck
> ...



more pics...

here are some better quality pics


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HERE YOU GO WATSON......*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have an extra 14" Wire wheel in GREAT SHAPE! Has small dings on the dish. No Loose spokes. Shines Like crazy and Looks GREAT! I am looking to trade for 2 - 12" cylinders. Let me know!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 1 2010, 06:47 PM~17668547
> *HERE YOU GO WATSON......
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIIIICE


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 1 2010, 06:47 PM~17668547
> *HERE YOU GO WATSON......
> 
> 
> ...


that's a bad ass ride


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

One Luv to all my MIA Uso's.


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

305 ttt :wow:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jun 1 2010, 09:47 PM~17670536
> *305 ttt :wow:
> *


Wus Crackin Home Breaker


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 31 2010, 05:59 PM~17656983
> *man look at this nigah 50 cent
> 
> 
> ...


wtf happened to all his tattoos?


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 2 2010, 07:56 AM~17672771
> *wtf happened to all his tattoos?
> *


He had them surgically removed!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jun 2 2010, 07:56 AM~17672771
> *wtf happened to all his tattoos?
> *


he had em all removed so he can get more movie roles... but i also heard he was just getting different ones??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 31 2010, 07:59 PM~17656983
> *man look at this nigah 50 cent
> 
> 
> ...


MAN!!! he just looks sick though, throw that ***** a burger or two :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 1 2010, 09:04 PM~17668144
> *more pics...
> 
> here are some better quality pics
> ...



PM Sent homie...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*HANGOUT AT TACOBELL TONIGHT 9PM BRING DEM CARS OUT STOP LEAVIN EM PARKED AND DRIVE THEM AND HIT SUM SWITCHES THATS WHAT THERE FOR*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 2 2010, 01:39 PM~17674688
> *HANGOUT AT TACOBELL TONIGHT 9PM BRING DEM CARS OUT STOP LEAVIN EM PARKED AND DRIVE THEM AND HIT SUM SWITCHES THATS WHAT THERE FOR
> *


49th st?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 2 2010, 10:52 AM~17674790
> *49th st?
> *



YESSIR BRING EM THEM WHIPS OUT AND REMEMBER IF IT GETS HEATED WE MOVE TO THE CHECKERS ON 68TH AND 12TH AVE


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 2 2010, 01:55 PM~17674819
> *YESSIR BRING EM THEM WHIPS OUT AND REMEMBER IF IT GETS HEATED WE MOVE TO THE CHECKERS ON 68TH AND 12TH AVE
> *


cool


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Magik007
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 2 2010, 03:48 PM~17676304
> *Still Hated, Magik007
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 31 2010, 09:08 AM~17652352
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE... $4700 obo
> 
> 1949 Chevy bomb truck
> ...



more pics...

here are some better quality pics


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, sour diesel, jrcerda, second 2none eddie, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, RollinX151
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 2 2010, 06:55 PM~17678997
> *Still Hated, sour diesel, jrcerda, second 2none eddie, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, RollinX151
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up homie :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 2 2010, 06:59 PM~17679047
> *What up homie :wave:
> *


Taking a break !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 2 2010, 10:39 AM~17674688
> *HANGOUT AT TACOBELL TONIGHT 9PM BRING DEM CARS OUT STOP LEAVIN EM PARKED AND DRIVE THEM AND HIT SUM SWITCHES THATS WHAT THERE FOR
> *


tremendo hangout it was..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

yea i kno i passed by there n that shit was dead


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

That hang out in taco belll. Was wackkkkkkk.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

2 pro hopper pumps for sale 300 bucks


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 31 2010, 05:59 PM~17656983
> *man look at this nigah 50 cent
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BULLSHYT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 2 2010, 10:06 PM~17681171
> *tremendo hangout it was..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


long time no see fool , what they do . 


taco bell hang out was the shit back in the day.....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 3 2010, 08:42 AM~17684210
> *long time no see fool , what they do .
> taco bell hang out was the shit back in the day.....
> *


wussup cuh!...nothin much fool, we gotta kick it one of these days and clown at the beach again, like old times.. :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 31 2010, 04:04 PM~17656035
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


white boi................... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 3 2010, 10:19 AM~17685100
> *wussup cuh!...nothin much fool, we gotta kick it one of these days and clown at the beach again, like old times.. :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO........


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 3 2010, 01:19 PM~17685100
> *wussup cuh!...nothin much fool, we gotta kick it one of these days and clown at the beach again, like old times.. :biggrin:
> *


the pink lac is back.... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

FML!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 3 2010, 04:04 PM~17686794
> *FML!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn did it get too fucked up?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 3 2010, 02:04 PM~17686794
> *FML!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :rant: damm dat linclon is so clean wat happ??


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 3 2010, 01:00 PM~17686330
> *the pink lac is back.... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 3 2010, 05:05 PM~17686809
> *damn did it get too fucked up?
> *


A tow truck towed it, i don't know if it turns on or not...i'm going to get it in about an hour so hopefully its repairable...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 3 2010, 05:09 PM~17686838
> *:wow:    :rant: damm dat linclon is so clean wat happ??
> *



Man, I got the ticket for running a red light but i can GUARANTEE I didn't. Check out my build page, I posted up what happen i don't want to type it again. The road it happened on has 8 signals and a railroad....Click on the link below for my build page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=537093&st=20


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 3 2010, 05:04 PM~17686794
> *FML!!
> 
> 
> ...


I hydros were still clickin, dumb fuck tow truck driver locked up my car and i couldnt say anything because the cop was talking to me. I hope a hose didn't blow while he towed it back. It doesn't seem like the frame was bent, but I'll see for sure in an hour


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 3 2010, 04:04 PM~17686794
> *FML!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THAT SUCKS YOUR LINCOLN WAS CLEAN AS FUCK..... I KNOW WERE YOU CAN GET ALL THE PARTS YOU NEED.... PM ME...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 3 2010, 05:31 PM~17687025
> *DAM THAT SUCKS YOUR LINCOLN WAS CLEAN AS FUCK..... I KNOW WERE YOU CAN GET ALL THE PARTS YOU NEED.... PM ME...
> *


PM Sent


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Miami Guns your one stop shop for all ur firearm need's grand openning coming soon.... Gun Shop & Shooting Range.. So if you are looking into to getting you'r (CWL) CONCEALED WEAPONS LIC or may be getting a Gun for Home safty than thi is your spot good cheep prices or if u want check out the web site at ( www.miamiguns.net )or call me for whatever ? you may want to know at (786-473-0530) Aj


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 3 2010, 10:31 AM~17685211
> *white boi................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 3 2010, 02:04 PM~17686794
> *FML!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn......hope your ok.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 3 2010, 02:16 PM~17686879
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 3 2010, 07:25 PM~17688045
> *Damn......hope your ok.....
> *



I'm good man thanks...I just got back from the tow place and they closed at 5, so I have to wait till tomorrow at 9am to pick up my car :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 3 2010, 05:16 PM~17686879
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I know this isnt really the place for this car but maybe someone knows somebody... :dunno: :biggrin: 

FOR SALE $15k FIRM


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jun 3 2010, 07:09 PM~17687859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 4 2010, 12:36 PM~17695510
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


damn...


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 4 2010, 10:36 AM~17695510
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE IT A HOPPER


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 4 2010, 12:36 PM~17695510
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


damn homey sorry bout the loss


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE PRO HOPPER PUMPS 300 bucks
786 486 4390


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 4 2010, 12:36 PM~17695510
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks homie i know how that feels but you have to just see it as the next one will be even better.... good luck homie..


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DOUBLE-O whats up fool


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 4 2010, 10:36 AM~17695510
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


dam dog i saw u last week on hollwood blvd i didnt no where you was from that was my first time see that car it was clean ass fuck!! i was at the lite in my shit by the miami subs!! so what u goin 2 do now with her? :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 4 2010, 12:25 PM~17696396
> *
> 
> 
> ...



***** thats to much ill give you a doller and some gum :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 4 2010, 12:36 PM~17695510
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!! THAT SUCKS :wow:


----------



## rollin_nemo (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@May 26 2010, 07:52 PM~17615648
> *20 inch rims for sale 4 lugs 800 with tires hit me up
> 
> 
> ...



this rims r in good shape and tires r almost new need to sale A.S.A.P !!!!!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Jun 4 2010, 05:14 PM~17697279
> *dam dog i saw u last week on hollwood blvd i didnt no where you was from that was my first time see that car it was clean ass fuck!! i was at the lite in my shit by the miami subs!! so what u goin 2 do now with her? :uh:
> *


Damn what were you rolling in?? I'm stressed as fuck man! What stresses me out the most is the Injustice that was given to me yesterday. I guess they saw me young with a lowrider, saw the 2010 Mercedes 4 matic SUV flipped over, so assumed it was my fault but i'm going to fight it in court...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 4 2010, 01:54 PM~17697095
> *DOUBLE-O whats up fool
> *


getting ready for the picnic , rollin in deep this year....


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 4 2010, 06:35 PM~17698844
> *Damn what were you rolling in??  I'm stressed as fuck man!  What stresses me out the most is the Injustice that was given to me yesterday.  I guess they saw me young with a lowrider, saw the 2010 Mercedes 4 matic SUV flipped over, so assumed it was my fault but i'm going to fight it in court...
> *


i was in my linc when i saw you i was makin an right to get on 95 homie!!! i got an 91 town car chalko grey!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

What up! looking for trades on my TC. got to be a daily driveable car. Also will consider selling for the right price. On top of the car i've got 1500 in 3 month old 20 inch vogue tyres/kmc rims. Additonally, I've got another 1500 in the new Pioneer AVIC-zb110t ( I think thats right). It has the USB input, IPOD input, SD card slot, DVD player, NAV. Also there's 7 inch screens in the back seats. This car has been very, very well maintained, it's my baby and I always took care of it! I've had two sets of 24s on it, so if you wanna roll big, it's ready for it. The car has 125k but the seats still look almost brand new. The car runs/drives like a new car. It has new belts, new plugs, new coiil packs, no leaks. fresh oil, fresh coolant, and jus did a tranny flush and refill. Ask around, the car is clean as hell!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got flako from king auto's number...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

this is a 1929 Ford Model A Roadster. This car was built from 79-80 from a company called shay motors and they teamed up with ford to make a special 50th year anniversay car for the model A.(its not a cheap kit car its a licensed Ford) so they made them and sold them exclusively at Ford dealers. not many on the street. car is fiberglass so no rust, interior and top are in great condition and rumble seat is perfect, car runs and drives perfect, since it was built in 80 has a pinto drivetrain, so 4cyl, disc brakes, rack n pinion steering. car rides all day 65-75mph on the highway and doesnt even shake.....

if anyone has any offers send me a pm.... 

Asking $15,500 obo or Cash+trade...


Here Are Some recent Pics


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2010, 09:15 PM~17699038
> *getting ready for the picnic , rollin in deep this year....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/kRzlW2xPeVQ&hl


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 5 2010, 11:39 AM~17702204
> *anyone got flako from king auto's number...
> *



pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 5 2010, 09:36 PM~17706051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

old skool


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

wow old reds?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 5 2010, 09:36 PM~17706051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice house lol, great picture : :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

when the car shows where good?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hugo ride and anton rides back in the late 80s old skool hoppers


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

first cars i painted in late 80s


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

when weed was good and cheap lol?and it was alot of money in 
the hood?back in the days?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

i video i found :biggrin: gta sa .. shit my cars in da game dosent look like dat :angry:  
http://www.goldmic.com/video/GTA-SA-in-LOW...-Car-Show/16134


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 6 2010, 07:15 PM~17710694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 6 2010, 05:52 PM~17710883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone is interested I have a 92 towncar for sale 1200 pretty clean with a black presidential canvas top


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Jun 5 2010, 09:36 PM~17706051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS MUST BE YOUR FAVORITE CAR TO SHOOT :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 6 2010, 02:18 PM~17709077
> *hugo ride and anton rides back in the late 80s old skool hoppers
> 
> 
> ...


They had lo-low's in Miami that far back? I remember in 89' seeing a fleet of mini trucks on Ft. Lauderdale Beach with the tilted beds. Thanks for posting those pics, homie!


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17711370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo i guess my linc is next,i got my own girlz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

GOT 24IN DUB CREAMS 30SERIES TIRES WANLI FWD PATTERN $3100 HIT ME UP 786315-6307
.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17713275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is hard :wow:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 6 2010, 10:03 PM~17713275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i been bull shitting 4yrs project taking to long no rides for going to finish
( before)-after)


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice oldschool pics


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

hialeah fest :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :420: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...hl=hialeah&st=0


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 2 2010, 10:06 PM~17681171
> *tremendo hangout it was..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



SHIT WAS WACK CUZ NO ONE GIVES THREE FUCKS ABOUT THERE CARS ANYMORE MY 2 CENTS 

ON ANOTHER NOTE ILL THANK LUIS FOR BRINGING THE CADDI PROBABLY THE ONLY ***** THAT ACTUALLY CARES 

JUST MY 2 CENTS NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

new mex passing by :rimshot: :420:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 7 2010, 02:35 PM~17717249
> *SHIT WAS WACK CUZ NO ONE GIVES THREE FUCKS ABOUT THERE CARS ANYMORE MY 2 CENTS
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE ILL THANK LUIS FOR BRINGING THE CADDI PROBABLY THE ONLY ***** THAT ACTUALLY CARES
> ...


My car is totaled now, so i won't be rolling for a while....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 7 2010, 01:35 PM~17717249
> *SHIT WAS WACK CUZ NO ONE GIVES THREE FUCKS ABOUT THERE CARS ANYMORE MY 2 CENTS
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE ILL THANK LUIS FOR BRINGING THE CADDI PROBABLY THE ONLY ***** THAT ACTUALLY CARES
> ...


when is the next hangout Alex?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 7 2010, 11:35 AM~17717249
> *SHIT WAS WACK CUZ NO ONE GIVES THREE FUCKS ABOUT THERE CARS ANYMORE MY 2 CENTS
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE ILL THANK LUIS FOR BRINGING THE CADDI PROBABLY THE ONLY ***** THAT ACTUALLY CARES
> ...


  maybe cuz that big pinic on the 27 is coming up sum rather wait to show there ride then who knows :dunno: :dunno: dats how it is in miami,maybe a weekend hangout could be a better trunout


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17721108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2010, 10:27 PM~17721575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ayy dios mio!! 

me and this weak HEART!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 7 2010, 09:06 AM~17715876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good times......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17721588
> *ayy dios mio!!
> 
> me and this weak HEART!
> *


get ready for the picnic fool is on and poppin.....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 7 2010, 11:35 AM~17717249
> *SHIT WAS WACK CUZ NO ONE GIVES THREE FUCKS ABOUT THERE CARS ANYMORE MY 2 CENTS
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE ILL THANK LUIS FOR BRINGING THE CADDI PROBABLY THE ONLY ***** THAT ACTUALLY CARES
> ...


MY CLUNKER SHOULD BE OUT SOON.. AND ALSO ILL BE DOING A GRAND OPENING OF MY STORE IN OPALOCKA. I MOVED IT NEXT DOOR. BIGGER SHOP. SO I WANTED TO DO LIKE A CAR HANGOUT , BBQ, ETC... IM STILL GOING OVER THE DETAILS.... AND AFTER THAT I WANNA DO THE WEDNESDAY HANG OUT AGAIN BUT REALLY ON FRIDAY. SO FRIDAY HANGOUT TWICE A MONTH. WHAT YOU THINK. FOR NEXT MONTH OR SO...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2010, 10:37 PM~17721723
> *get ready for the picnic fool is on and poppin.....
> *


my bad i couldnt make it yesterday

YOU KNOW I RATHER BE SHOOTING THIS














THAN THIS,







but the FAMILY COMES FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 7 2010, 07:46 PM~17721846
> *my bad i couldnt make it yesterday
> 
> YOU KNOW I RATHER BE SHOOTING THIS
> ...


is all good brutha.....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2010, 10:51 PM~17721921
> *is all good brutha.....
> *




I had a little fun though :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 7 2010, 07:52 PM~17721940
> *
> 
> I had a little fun though  :biggrin:
> *


i see you boy.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2010, 10:57 PM~17722008
> *i see you boy.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












rough draft


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Chulow, *BUBBA-D,* DOUBLE-O, Tru2DaGame 

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

love that picture


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2010, 11:05 PM~17722121
> *love that picture
> *


videos coming soon.....

HECHO EN DADE productions
its not where your from
its where your at


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Chulow, ErickaNjr, 06hemiram, DOUBLE-O, miaryder05, *Who Productions*

sup homie


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good with you chulow...? just laying in bed with wifey talking shit back and forth...!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MONTE24..... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 7 2010, 11:17 PM~17722296
> *whats good with you chulow...? just laying in bed with wifey talking shit back and forth...!
> *


lol... good to see you here. will you be at the majestics picninc?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

no clue at the moment...i was going to show up at car wars but i ha d to work...!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 7 2010, 11:22 PM~17722385
> *no clue at the moment...i was going to show up at car wars but i ha d to work...!
> *


same here :angry:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 7 2010, 07:59 PM~17722038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 7 2010, 08:39 PM~17721741
> *MY CLUNKER SHOULD BE OUT SOON.. AND ALSO ILL BE DOING A GRAND OPENING OF MY STORE IN OPALOCKA. I MOVED IT NEXT DOOR. BIGGER SHOP. SO I WANTED TO DO LIKE A CAR HANGOUT , BBQ, ETC... IM STILL GOING OVER THE DETAILS.... AND AFTER THAT I WANNA DO THE WEDNESDAY HANG OUT AGAIN BUT REALLY ON FRIDAY. SO FRIDAY HANGOUT TWICE A MONTH. WHAT YOU THINK. FOR NEXT MONTH OR SO...
> *



:thumbsup: ..............will be there with my clunkers.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 7 2010, 08:31 PM~17722496
> *:thumbsup: ..............will be there with my clunkers.
> *


nice


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 7 2010, 07:39 PM~17721741
> *MY CLUNKER SHOULD BE OUT SOON.. AND ALSO ILL BE DOING A GRAND OPENING OF MY STORE IN OPALOCKA. I MOVED IT NEXT DOOR. BIGGER SHOP. SO I WANTED TO DO LIKE A CAR HANGOUT , BBQ, ETC... IM STILL GOING OVER THE DETAILS.... AND AFTER THAT I WANNA DO THE WEDNESDAY HANG OUT AGAIN BUT REALLY ON FRIDAY. SO FRIDAY HANGOUT TWICE A MONTH. WHAT YOU THINK. FOR NEXT MONTH OR SO...
> *


i can't wait for that get it going need anything like bbq or something hit me up im free :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2010, 09:27 PM~17721575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This chick is BAD as hell...REAL TALK!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 7 2010, 10:53 PM~17724107
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NEW LOCKUP SERIOUS GOOD STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 7 2010, 03:39 PM~17719436
> *My car is totaled now, so i won't be rolling for a while....
> *



SHIT SUXX DAWG I SEEN THE PICS BUT NO SWEAT ULL BE BACK REAL SOON IT AINT AS BAD AS IT SEEMS


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 7 2010, 04:34 PM~17719887
> *when is the next hangout Alex?
> *



ITS EVERY WEDNESSDAY NIGHT AT TACOBELL ON 49TH STREET AND ITS NOT A BIG THING JUST A COUPLE PPL GO CHILL THERE AND THATS IT SUMTIMES WE RIDE TO THE SUNOCO ON OKEECHOBEE AND CLICK ON THE RACERS IN THE GAS STATION AND REALLY JUST GO ALONG FOR THE RIDE TO KILL TIME ON A BORING WEDNESSDAY NIGHT FEEL MEE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 7 2010, 05:29 PM~17720334
> * maybe cuz that big pinic on the 27 is coming up sum rather wait to show there ride then who knows :dunno:  :dunno: dats how it is in miami,maybe a weekend hangout could be a better trunout
> *




THATS TRUE BUT THERES ALOT MORE WHIPS THAT ARE GOING AS THEY ARE NOW AND THEY CAN ROLL WIT NO ISSUES   BUT I ALSO UNDERSTAND SUM PPL GOT SHIT TO DO TO SO W.E.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just checked the site.. they have a ton more photos i shot.. then the ones printed..

Including Luis' old Fleetwood =D


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1..._car/index.html


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

* INKSTINCT003*

whats up playa


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 8 2010, 07:05 AM~17725714
> * INKSTINCT003
> 
> whats up playa
> *


Wus good bro. You been lost.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 8 2010, 10:07 AM~17725725
> *Wus good bro. You been lost.
> *


yea homie, going thru a divorce but i got custody of my daughter... just moved back to north miami... car's in the shop, getting done right... hows your fam?


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *tru6lu305*, Evelitog, *Bowtie South*, INKSTINCT003, *Lowridergame305*


:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 8 2010, 07:13 AM~17725759
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, tru6lu305, Evelitog, Bowtie South, INKSTINCT003, Lowridergame305
> :wave:
> *



WUSSUP HANS


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 8 2010, 06:02 AM~17725444
> *NEW LOCKUP SERIOUS GOOD STUFF  :biggrin:
> *


That's the old lock up! 
The NEW lock up is even higher!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 8 2010, 10:50 AM~17725986
> *WUSSUP HANS
> *


chillin homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jun 3 2010, 04:09 PM~17687859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 8 2010, 08:48 AM~17725632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 8 2010, 09:03 AM~17725447
> *SHIT SUXX DAWG I SEEN THE PICS BUT NO SWEAT ULL BE BACK REAL SOON IT AINT AS BAD AS IT SEEMS
> *


Yeah its not bad because as soon as I get another car, I'm going to juice it ASAP. Fuck man, and I'm going to be staying in Mango Hill all week so I could have rolled out to taco bell tomorrow :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 8 2010, 08:06 AM~17725458
> *ITS EVERY WEDNESSDAY NIGHT AT TACOBELL ON 49TH STREET AND ITS NOT A BIG THING JUST A COUPLE PPL GO CHILL THERE AND THATS IT SUMTIMES WE RIDE TO THE SUNOCO ON OKEECHOBEE AND CLICK ON THE RACERS IN THE GAS STATION AND REALLY JUST GO ALONG FOR THE RIDE TO KILL TIME ON A BORING WEDNESSDAY NIGHT FEEL MEE
> *


ill be out there tomorrow, with the new whip 9pm


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 8 2010, 08:19 AM~17725507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Ill be out there for sure * :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2010, 07:25 PM~17730988
> *Ill be out there for sure   :biggrin:
> *


ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 8 2010, 06:01 PM~17731329
> *ME TO  :biggrin:
> *


ME THREE :biggrin:


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 8 2010, 06:10 PM~17731404
> *ME THREE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP MAJESTICS MIAMI


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Jun 8 2010, 06:13 PM~17731420
> *:wave: WHATS UP MAJESTICS MIAMI
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Cars i bought from double-o over the yrs! I should have frequent flyer miles... DOUBLE-O sells quality shit for sure...I shoulda kept all of these cars.. .I think there's a few more i bought from him that i dont have pics of.

It's funny - I went to DOUBLE-O's house to buy 90 parts for a 90 coupe i was gonna do, and I saw that MARK VI sitting in the garage, I was like yo, whats up wit that... DOUBLE-O says "if you drive it you're gonna buy it" - so sure enough i took it around the block and the next day i was back wit a pocket full of cash and took that baby home. :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: lol


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 8 2010, 11:21 PM~17733527
> *:biggrin: lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: looks cool


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Jun 8 2010, 08:13 PM~17731420
> *:wave: WHATS UP MAJESTICS MIAMI
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 8 2010, 09:44 AM~17726933
> *That's the old lock up!
> The NEW lock up is even higher!!  :biggrin:
> *



EVEN BETTER LOL LOOKS GOOD MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 8 2010, 05:14 PM~17730872
> *ill be out there tomorrow, with the new whip  9pm
> *



DALEE SEE YOU THERE I WANNA SEE THE NEW WHITE THANG LOL


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 9 2010, 07:57 AM~17735545
> *DALEE SEE YOU THERE I WANNA SEE THE NEW WHITE THANG LOL
> *


u will!! I text a couple people about the hangout, couple said they coming, we will see


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 29 2010, 09:44 PM~17643554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAmn that's one fuckin crazy lockup big dowg...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 30 2010, 09:04 PM~17648790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This a badass pic phil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 1 2010, 09:47 PM~17668547
> *HERE YOU GO WATSON......</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii309/liljoeoo7/azuquita2010/71-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



:run: :run: :boink: :boink: 
<span style=\'colorurple\'> can you plz send me more info on it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 3 2010, 05:04 PM~17686794
> *FML!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what happed bra


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 4 2010, 01:36 PM~17695510
> *R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


 DDDDDDamn sorry about the ride...your shit was clean I know you be back out with another 1 soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 6 2010, 12:36 AM~17706051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool photo


----------



## GoGetta305 (Jan 28, 2008)

Do any 1 know where i can find parts for a 2dr 73 caprice??? doors,fenders,etc...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 7 2010, 06:39 PM~17719436
> *My car is totaled now, so i won't be rolling for a while....
> *


Keep your heard up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 7 2010, 10:39 PM~17721741
> *MY CLUNKER SHOULD BE OUT SOON.. AND ALSO ILL BE DOING A GRAND OPENING OF MY STORE IN OPALOCKA. I MOVED IT NEXT DOOR. BIGGER SHOP. SO I WANTED TO DO LIKE A CAR HANGOUT , BBQ, ETC... IM STILL GOING OVER THE DETAILS.... AND AFTER THAT I WANNA DO THE WEDNESDAY HANG OUT AGAIN BUT REALLY ON FRIDAY. SO FRIDAY HANGOUT TWICE A MONTH. WHAT YOU THINK. FOR NEXT MONTH OR SO...
> *


 :biggrin: Dame dre you EATING GOOD NOW


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

*HANGOUT TONIGHT AT TACOBELL ON 49TH ST. 9PM*


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

FOR SALE $250 or best offer or open to trades, Double Din, adex, mulit battery charger? Nice PCS phone, Whatever im always open

came off an Mitsubishi Eclpise, should fit most 5 lugs cars.

PM me if interested :biggrin:

SOLD


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GoGetta305_@Jun 9 2010, 10:32 AM~17737038
> *Do any 1 know where i can find parts for a 2dr 73 caprice??? doors,fenders,etc...
> *


 craigslist???


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

anyone got a spare 14 inch rim for sale let me know.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha, anyone remember this shit from way back in tha days....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2010, 02:51 PM~17738339
> *haha, anyone remember this shit from way back in tha days....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS REALYYYY MOST BE OLD CUZ I NEVER HEARD OF IT


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2010, 11:51 AM~17738339
> *haha, anyone remember this shit from way back in tha days....
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats fucking the 90s the dogs :biggrin: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/swNnojzHYzo&hl zippers


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2010, 12:51 PM~17738339
> *haha, anyone remember this shit from way back in tha days....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ...................I still got all those cd's.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a car cover that fits a lincoln towncar that I can borrow for a few weeks for I will buy it for a good price??


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 9 2010, 04:26 PM~17740915
> *Does anyone have a car cover that fits a lincoln towncar that I can borrow for a few weeks for I will buy it for a good price??
> *


i can see if i got my old one ok! what u goin 2 do with your car anyway?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Jun 9 2010, 08:30 PM~17741481
> *i can see if i got my old one ok! what u goin 2 do with your car anyway?
> *


I'm going to get another lincoln, take anything from my old one if I need to then I'll post on here if anyone needs parts, I'll sell some before junking it, so I'll let everyone know...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 9 2010, 03:21 PM~17739566
> */v/swNnojzHYzo&hl <span style='colorrange'>Gucci Crew II - Truz 'N' Vogues *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> [/quote


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2010, 11:51 AM~17738339
> *haha, anyone remember this shit from way back in tha days....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

1987 DAME IM GETTING OLD


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

****** rideing the fuck out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Mr lowrider305,* DOMREP64, Hellraizer,* DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, BIGGGBODYFLEET, GALO1111, GbodyonD's
Whats good with yall... :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

THIS FOR YOU DOUBLE-O


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 9 2010, 01:51 PM~17738339
> *haha, anyone remember this shit from way back in tha days....
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaamn, homie!!! I was 7 when this came out...20 years to be exact! O.G Miami shit right here!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 9 2010, 10:59 PM~17745401
> *Daaaamn, homie!!! I was 7 when this came out...20 years to be exact! O.G Miami shit right here!
> *


 LOL I WAS 19 WHEN THAT SONG CAME OUT IT REALLY CAME OUT IN THE BEGING OF 1989 BUT THE ALBUM CAME OUT IN THE MIDDLE OF 1990 LOL DAM IM OLD BUT I DONT FEEL IT SO THATS GOOD


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 9 2010, 07:22 PM~17742684
> *1987 DAME IM GETTING OLD
> 
> 
> *


wher the hell u find that shit at in your garage!!! liberty city 4 lyfe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MISTER ED, Da Beast21*


:wave: :wave: :wave: 
aint you supposed to be workin......






























funny me too... :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Pretty Good Turnout at the Taco Bell Hangout Last Night. See everyone next Wednesday, Same Time Same Place*


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

*FOR SALE PIONEER DEH-P4100 $50 OR BEST OFFER*










*FOR SALE DUAL CD PLAYER $45 OR BEST OFFER*

OPEN TO TRADES :biggrin:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

In the Majestics picnic on june 27 I hope Laz aka mr. regal gets served up by Jorge with the red lincoln aka hatin jorge .... just a thought


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 9 2010, 11:05 AM~17737887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oyeeeeeeeeeeeee those rims look familiar....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 7 2010, 07:39 PM~17721741
> *MY CLUNKER SHOULD BE OUT SOON.. AND ALSO ILL BE DOING A GRAND OPENING OF MY STORE IN OPALOCKA. I MOVED IT NEXT DOOR. BIGGER SHOP. SO I WANTED TO DO LIKE A CAR HANGOUT , BBQ, ETC... IM STILL GOING OVER THE DETAILS.... AND AFTER THAT I WANNA DO THE WEDNESDAY HANG OUT AGAIN BUT REALLY ON FRIDAY. SO FRIDAY HANGOUT TWICE A MONTH. WHAT YOU THINK. FOR NEXT MONTH OR SO...
> *


perrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooo.....apurate con esa cochinada.....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

COMING SOON


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 10 2010, 10:42 AM~17749019
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks like a good project
IAA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 10 2010, 10:26 AM~17748889
> *In the Majestics picnic on june 27 I hope Laz aka mr. regal gets served up by Jorge with the red lincoln aka hatin jorge .... just a thought
> *



:drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

how was PT'S last night.......??????


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2010, 03:10 PM~17749722
> *how was PT'S last night.......??????
> *


we made it rain...... :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 10 2010, 12:26 PM~17748889
> *In the Majestics picnic on june 27 I hope Laz aka mr. regal gets served up by Jorge with the red lincoln aka hatin jorge .... just a thought
> *


 :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

My regal still for sale $3000 runnimg chromed out chevy small block


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 10 2010, 01:26 PM~17748889
> *In the Majestics picnic on june 27 I hope Laz aka mr. regal gets served up by Jorge with the red lincoln aka hatin jorge .... just a thought
> *


your next to get served.... :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Jun 10 2010, 02:26 AM~17746536
> *wher the hell u find that shit at in your garage!!! liberty city 4 lyfe!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 10 2010, 12:09 AM~17744047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats the real reds...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 10 2010, 10:26 AM~17748889
> *In the Majestics picnic on june 27 I hope Laz aka mr. regal gets served up by Jorge with the red lincoln aka hatin jorge .... just a thought
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

got my rug and mats today happy??going to need help?


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 10 2010, 11:26 AM~17748889
> *In the Majestics picnic on june 27 I hope Laz aka mr. regal gets served up by Jorge with the red lincoln aka hatin jorge .... just a thought
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 10 2010, 12:16 PM~17748296
> *Pretty Good Turnout at the Taco Bell Hangout Last Night. See everyone next Wednesday, Same Time Same Place
> *


  Ill see if I make it next week...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Jun 10 2010, 01:26 PM~17748889
> *In the Majestics picnic on june 27 I hope Laz aka mr. regal gets served up by Jorge with the red lincoln aka hatin jorge .... just a thought
> *


Damn I though tham boyz were only playing around about that....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 10 2010, 05:06 PM~17750680
> *now thats the real reds...
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.grandprix2plus2.com/


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

DOUBLE-O :wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2010, 07:47 PM~17752673
> *http://www.grandprix2plus2.com/
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 10 2010, 05:51 PM~17752709
> *DOUBLE-O :wave:
> *


charge them batteries for next weeks taco bell hang out :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2010, 05:59 PM~17752770
> *charge them batteries for next weeks taco bell hang out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 10 2010, 05:53 PM~17752723
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


the lincoln was looking super clean last night.....


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

MISTER ED, 954LIMELIGHT66, DOUBLE-O, Magik007
what up :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DRON....... :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

My regal for sell $3000


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

iPhone Pic


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17752818
> *the lincoln was looking super clean last night.....
> *


Thanks O !, see you out there next Wednesday, Bring the LoLo :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 10 2010, 08:12 PM~17752856
> *MISTER ED, 954LIMELIGHT66, DOUBLE-O, Magik007
> what up  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 5 2010, 03:36 PM~17703504
> *this is a 1929 Ford Model A Roadster. This car was built from 79-80 from a company called shay motors and they teamed up with ford to make a special 50th year anniversay car for the model A.(its not a cheap kit car its a licensed Ford) so they made them and sold them exclusively at Ford dealers. not many on the street. car is fiberglass so no rust, interior and top are in great condition and rumble seat is perfect, car runs and drives perfect, since it was built in 80 has a pinto drivetrain, so 4cyl, disc brakes, rack n pinion steering. car rides all day 65-75mph on the highway and doesnt even shake.....
> 
> if anyone has any offers send me a pm....
> ...


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 10 2010, 06:38 PM~17753035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Some new videos....If you like tham thankz if not THANKZ


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 10 2010, 12:42 PM~17749019
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 10 2010, 10:43 PM~17754365
> *Some new videos....If you like tham thankz if not THANKZ
> 
> 
> ...



VIDEO CAME OUT GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 10 2010, 11:56 PM~17754540
> *VIDEO CAME OUT GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


man my computer wouldent let me add more video footage for some reason????workin on vol.4 tommor & thankz doc


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

what up south FL !

im looking to buy a old school style ghetto blaster / boom box.

hit me up if you got something even remotly like this that you wana sell me :


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

lowbikeon20z, slash, *ninty6 lincoln*, GALO1111

i see u down there


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jun 11 2010, 12:27 AM~17754951
> *what up south FL !
> 
> im looking to buy a old school style ghetto blaster / boom box.
> ...


they sell new ones for 150-250


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

good nite & good morning


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

hey DOUBLE-O .... I "Pompanoized" it for ya!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Blackberry Curve ( Gemini ) 8520 for AT&t. For Sale. Almost New. No Scratches. $ 250 obo.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I just paid off the TC - was thinkin about getting it painted...threw some shit together in photoshop - what do yall think? (first is original color)


















































And who would you recommend? I want factory quality - no orange peel or waves :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17755826
> *hey DOUBLE-O .... I "Pompanoized" it for ya!
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 10 2010, 11:34 PM~17756291
> *I just paid off the TC - was thinkin about getting it painted...threw some shit together in photoshop - what do yall think? (first is original color)
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up when you're ready to start working on the car.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2010, 01:58 AM~17756474
> *hit me up when you're ready to start working on the car.
> *


im feelin the black most - what do u think?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 11 2010, 12:19 AM~17756609
> *im feelin the black most - what do u think?
> *


leave the car alone and go get you an old school to work on slowly and build it rite .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

florida city car show way back in the days.....










ross that's were your old wheels came from


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2010, 02:26 AM~17756658
> *florida city car show way back in the days.....
> 
> 
> ...


and some beauties they were too









haha....that one day i walked into the vogue warehouse talmbout "lemme get 8 235/55/17s, and 8 185/80/13s.....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2010, 02:23 AM~17756638
> *leave the car alone and go get you an old school to work on slowly and build it rite .
> *


yeah ill prolly leave it alone


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

mr lowrider305 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2010, 12:26 AM~17756658
> *florida city car show way back in the days.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jun 11 2010, 04:56 AM~17757525
> *
> *


what they do BUBBA....??? tell that boy "P" i said what's up.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 11 2010, 01:34 AM~17756291
> *I just paid off the TC - was thinkin about getting it painted...threw some shit together in photoshop - what do yall think? (first is original color)
> 
> 
> ...



These are some Great color ideas


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 11 2010, 09:44 AM~17758213
> *These are some Great color ideas
> 
> ]
> *


Thanks bro!

somebody suggested i jus have a pearl sprayed over my factory white - that m ight be pretty tight too.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

*CAR SATELLITE FOR SALE $650 EMAIL [email protected] OR CALL 786-315-6307

















*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

jefe de jefes :nicoderm:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

For Sale 1500 title in hand. runs needs a/c recharge but already converted. very clean. stock FM radio/cassette. If you know anyone that might be interested please let them know. If anyone wants to trade Id do something smaller like a honda or something to try to save some gas

9547088500 Mario call or text


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 11 2010, 12:19 AM~17756609
> *im feelin the black most - what do u think?
> *


 I would say leave it alone too and get a project. But if you decide to paint it though this is my recommendation. He did my patterns later too


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Have two prohopper pumps for sale competetion with Italian dumps like brand new $280 3053322474


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jun 11 2010, 07:39 AM~17757496
> *mr lowrider305  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for sale sony handy cam model#dcr-dvd108 it records onto mini dvds $100bucks it has yhe charger and original box


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

also have a montecarlo ss wing for sale no cracks 100 bucks


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

and i also have 2 pro hopper pumps for sale all chrome with two dumps 300


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

anybody need a 65/66 frame


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

Da Beast21, Magik007


MY ****** :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2010, 02:05 PM~16499448
> *].
> 
> 
> ...


Any updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone has a 235-70-R15 white wall or 2- 235-75-r15 that they might wana sell? hit me up.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fish65_@Jun 11 2010, 10:08 PM~17763719
> *anybody need a 65/66 frame
> *


you got pic.s


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:wow: they sold quick.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: Doc best of both worlds


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone know the size of the opening on the OG wires zenith style recessed knockoff??


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*HANGOUT AT CAROL MART TOMMOROW NIGHT @ 10 AND THEN AGAIN ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT @ 9 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 12 2010, 09:06 AM~17766925
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HANGOUT AT CAROL MART TOMMOROW NIGHT @ 10 AND THEN AGAIN ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT @ 9 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 12 2010, 12:06 PM~17766925
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HANGOUT AT CAROL MART TOMMOROW NIGHT @ 10 AND THEN AGAIN ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT @ 9 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: 
finally


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Got two prohopper competition pumps with 4 Italian dumps like brand new $280 for everything 3053322474


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 12 2010, 02:33 PM~17768043
> *Got two prohopper competition pumps with 4 Italian dumps like brand new $280 for everything 3053322474
> *


SHOOT ME SOME PICS DOGG, 

[email protected]


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 12 2010, 04:00 PM~17768654
> *SHOOT ME SOME PICS DOGG,
> 
> [email protected]
> *


alright I'll send you pictures tommorow


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

For sale $280 prohopper competition pumps with Italian dumps


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

What up RIDERZ??
JUST DROPPIN SOME LUV IN FORM OF THE 
Give BIGHAPPY and FREDDY a call @ DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS 602-814-4179

take a price break on something you already need and support a fellow rider at the same time!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have a multi batterycharger? Pm me. Thanks!


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2010, 02:14 AM~17771865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my boy grady he lives here on the treasure coast


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 13 2010, 09:10 AM~17773486
> *thats my boy grady he lives here on the treasure coast
> *


i wouldn't mind owning one of those things :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2010, 02:14 AM~17771865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey O, 

Thanks for coming by this morning fool! I really appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 12 2010, 09:06 AM~17766925
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HANGOUT AT CAROL MART TOMMOROW NIGHT @ 10 AND THEN AGAIN ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT @ 9 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*HANGOUT AT CAROL MART TOMMOROW NIGHT @ 10 AND THEN AGAIN ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT @ 9 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2010, 01:06 PM~17773838
> *i wouldn't mind owning one of those things  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea but there really a pain in the ass to build i helped on a couple of them and it sucks homie..................................


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 12 2010, 08:30 AM~17766294
> *:biggrin: Doc best of both worlds
> 
> 
> ...


i bought CADILLAC D car for my wife and now giving her a knew make over starting with frame doing the stress points and bridge and we just got done with the rack me and my boy grocc are doing it then off to get painted.................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 13 2010, 11:17 AM~17774303
> *Hey O,
> 
> Thanks for coming by this morning fool! I really appreciate it! :thumbsup:
> *


for sure man , anytime .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Hm0AmwTOo3E&feature


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2010, 04:22 PM~17774858
> *Hm0AmwTOo3E&feature
> *


Is that a slimmer, hairier rick ross at 2:35? lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

in the orange pimp suit ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 13 2010, 04:03 PM~17774767
> *i bought CADILLAC D car for my wife and now giving her a knew make over starting with frame doing the stress points and bridge and we just got done with the rack me and my boy grocc are doing it then off to get painted.................
> *


I know dowg you told me...pm ur number i got a new phone


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2010, 04:22 PM~17774858
> *Hm0AmwTOo3E&feature
> *


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 13 2010, 03:09 PM~17775350
> *
> *


whats up watson!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Jun 13 2010, 06:50 PM~17775553
> *whats up watson!! :biggrin:
> *


brakin shit :angry: 



Hans let me know.......


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 13 2010, 06:34 PM~17775804
> *brakin shit :angry:
> Hans let me know.......
> 
> ...



WHAT HAPPEND NOW ***** :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 13 2010, 03:28 PM~17774618
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HANGOUT AT CAROL MART TOMMOROW NIGHT @ 10 AND THEN AGAIN ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT @ 9 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2010, 09:03 PM~17776308
> *WHAT HAPPEND NOW *****  :0
> *


I saw it loses like like a month ago now shit brokein


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17776529
> *I saw it loses like like a month ago now shit brokein
> *


Take them damn thangs off........................ :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Couple more Towncars hitting the streets soon........................  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 13 2010, 09:43 PM~17776591
> *Take them damn thangs off........................ :biggrin:
> *


ya someone on here told me its str8 just replace tham or take tham off


p.m. ur number i got a new phone


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 13 2010, 09:52 PM~17776659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 13 2010, 07:34 PM~17775804
> *brakin shit :angry:
> Hans let me know.......
> 
> ...


Take that shit off, it should have been off anyway, thats why it broke


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 13 2010, 08:52 PM~17776659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: ANOTHER PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 13 2010, 10:40 PM~17777008
> *Take that shit off, it should have been off anyway, thats why it broke
> *


 :biggrin: THankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr lowrider305, Low_Ski_13

:biggrin: YOOO


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 13 2010, 11:44 PM~17777645
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr lowrider305, Low_Ski_13
> 
> ...


yo


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 13 2010, 04:34 PM~17775804
> *brakin shit :angry:
> Hans let me know.......
> 
> ...


u dont need it get rid of it and then see how your car side 2 side work when i juice cars that the first 2 go!! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 13 2010, 08:00 PM~17777177
> *:wow:  ANOTHER PROJECT  :biggrin:
> *


2....................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 13 2010, 01:36 PM~17774931
> *Is that a slimmer, hairier rick ross at 2:35? lol
> *


NO BUT THAT IS HIM WEARING THE JERSEY At 2:12


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just something i cam across


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 14 2010, 12:54 AM~17778472
> *yo
> *


 :uh: :uh: soo much calling me back bra :biggrin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2010, 11:06 AM~17773838
> *i wouldn't mind owning one of those things  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol i seen this shit out in cali for the majestics new years picnic


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 14 2010, 09:37 AM~17780446
> *:uh:  :uh: soo much calling me back bra :biggrin:
> *


i called you brah...kept goin to voice mail...guess you were on bbw tip...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 14 2010, 11:39 AM~17781239
> *i called you brah...kept goin to voice mail...guess you were on bbw tip...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 14 2010, 01:10 PM~17781990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

INKSTINCT003
fuzzy


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

lol that came down fast.....! whats good with you..?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 14 2010, 10:53 AM~17782351
> *INKSTINCT003
> fuzzy
> *


yoooo. wus happening


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 14 2010, 10:10 AM~17781990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 14 2010, 02:15 PM~17782550
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-vo? Hows the shop? Stopped by on Saturday.. Very nice!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*pre majestics miami picnic party stay tune for more info * :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a Lincoln Towncar to buy. Preferably, 1995-1997 or 1998-2002. Let me know, pm me info and pictures. Stock, NO juice.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 14 2010, 10:56 AM~17782382
> *lol that came down fast.....! whats good with you..?
> *


you should post it thats a broward custom thing lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 14 2010, 02:28 PM~17782668
> *I'm looking for a Lincoln Towncar to buy.  Preferably, 1995-1997 or 1998-2002.  Let me know, pm me info and pictures.  Stock, NO juice.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 14 2010, 02:24 PM~17782632
> *at <span style=\'color:blue\'>P.TS*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nobody got pics from last night I was told that shit was Thick!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 14 2010, 12:46 PM~17783286
> *at P.TS
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 14 2010, 05:05 PM~17783916
> *:h5:
> *


  Whats good homie...were you been


----------



## ROLLIN BURRITO (Aug 20, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN BURRITO, king of hialeah, tonyy305, DaBatRyde


:wow: lMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :rofl: :around: :buttkick: hno:  :barf: :run: :rant: :nosad:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

real old skool homie back in late 80s 90s the good days


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 14 2010, 08:27 PM~17785694
> *real old skool homie back in late 80s 90s the good days
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 14 2010, 07:27 PM~17785694
> *real old skool homie back in late 80s 90s the good days
> 
> 
> ...


I still have the business card  If im not mistaking lol


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 14 2010, 06:18 PM~17786150
> *I still have the business card   If im not mistaking lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sec2none90 :nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 14 2010, 12:21 PM~17783102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 14 2010, 07:27 PM~17785694
> *real old skool homie back in late 80s 90s the good days
> 
> 
> ...


What happend to this guy, Jorge? I remember seeing him back in the day when I was about 11 or 12 years old at a few shows!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 14 2010, 09:04 PM~17788230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Now thats Rare!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN BURRITO_@Jun 14 2010, 03:58 PM~17784391
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ROLLIN BURRITO, king of hialeah, tonyy305, DaBatRyde
> :wow:  lMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :rofl:  :around:  :buttkick:  hno:    :barf:  :run:  :rant:  :nosad:
> *


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 14 2010, 02:46 PM~17783286
> *at P.TS
> *


im there :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check it out peoples.....   

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/ecr_carshows.html


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 15 2010, 01:12 PM~17793259
> *check it out peoples.....
> 
> http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/ecr_carshows.html
> *


Alot of shows going on back to back.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

***HANGOUT THIS WEDNESDAY AT TACOBELL ON 49th St. 9PM, HIALEAH** 

BRING OUT THE WHIPS, LEAVE THE STOCK RIDES AT HOME * :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 15 2010, 07:06 AM~17791502
> *:wow: Now thats Rare!!!
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 15 2010, 11:33 AM~17793469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I need that PM :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 13 2010, 06:34 PM~17775804
> *brakin shit :angry:
> Hans let me know.......
> 
> ...


Mines were broken too, I changed them last week, I put those aftermarket ones they sell at discount the car turns better with the sway bar on.. But u really dont need it


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 15 2010, 12:27 PM~17793966
> *Mines were broken too, I changed them last week, I put those aftermarket ones they sell at discount the car turns better with the sway bar on.. But u really dont need it
> *


wers my charger :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

magik007, pm sent


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Parting out my 97 lincoln towncar before I junk it. Let me know ASAP, I can't have it parked here forever...

The wheels, hydros, hoses, ball joint extenders are NOT for sale....I'll sell the rack though


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 15 2010, 03:02 PM~17794270
> *wers my charger :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

ANYBODY KNOWS IF KING AUTO IS STILL OPEN N IF YES WHATS THERE NUMBER TO CONTACT THEM THANKS


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17796883
> * ANYBODY KNOWS IF KING AUTO IS STILL OPEN N IF YES WHATS THERE NUMBER TO CONTACT THEM THANKS
> *



I think its (305) 888-7646


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 15 2010, 06:21 PM~17797153
> *I think its (305) 888-7646
> *


  THANKS I HOPE THE SHOP IS STILL OPEN I HEARD IT HAD CLOSED DOWN AT ONE POINT


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

>



[/quote]
:nicoderm:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

STILL HATED WHATS UP


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17797451
> *<span style='color:red'>D's............NUTS............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 15 2010, 03:11 PM~17795359
> *Parting out my 97 lincoln towncar before I junk it.  Let me know ASAP, I can't have it parked here forever...
> 
> The wheels, hydros, hoses, ball joint extenders are NOT for sale....I'll sell the rack though
> ...


   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 15 2010, 03:27 PM~17793966
> *Mines were broken too, I changed them last week, I put those aftermarket ones they sell at discount the car turns better with the sway bar on.. But u really dont need it
> *


ok thankz


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, sour diesel, Mr lowrider305, Still Hated


MAAAAAAAAA ******!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17797764
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, sour diesel, Mr lowrider305, Still Hated
> MAAAAAAAAA ******!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 15 2010, 07:36 PM~17797757
> *ok thankz
> *


You need to buy some other parts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17797764
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CADILLAC D, sour diesel, Mr lowrider305, Still Hated
> MAAAAAAAAA ******!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, sour diesel
Whats good you damn bitch back breaker................. :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 15 2010, 07:39 PM~17797775
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 15 2010, 07:41 PM~17797796
> *Still Hated, sour diesel
> Whats good you damn bitch back breaker................. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: getn ready for the picnic!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 15 2010, 07:41 PM~17797796
> *Still Hated, sour diesel
> Whats good you damn bitch back breaker................. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: got a couple of surprises in the making lol :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 15 2010, 07:44 PM~17797831
> *:cheesy: got a couple of surprises in the making lol  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 15 2010, 07:45 PM~17797838
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: ..also waitin on the TC :biggrin: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 15 2010, 07:47 PM~17797856
> *:biggrin: ..also waitin on the TC :biggrin:  :drama: :drama:
> *


Sneek pics coming sonn............................................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: got some goodies sittin at the crib waiting on me................  :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 15 2010, 07:48 PM~17797871
> *Sneek pics coming sonn............................................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: got some goodies sittin at the crib waiting on me................   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: OH SHIT!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 15 2010, 07:59 PM~17797966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/_0Fl02VhQ_c&color1
who getting down at my house


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

fooled wit DOUBLE -O's Pontiac


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 15 2010, 03:11 PM~17795359
> *Parting out my 97 lincoln towncar before I junk it.  Let me know ASAP, I can't have it parked here forever...
> 
> The wheels, hydros, hoses, ball joint extenders are NOT for sale....I'll sell the rack though
> ...


how much 4 the back bumper? spilt mines drive hoppin yo!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

/v/_0Fl02VhQ_c&color1
nice job homie


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Any one know someone good to wire up a whole engine nice?


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

SHORTY84 :wave: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

: Lowridergame305
WUS GOOD WATSON


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jun 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17797451
> *STILL HATED WHATS UP
> *


WUS GOOD BRUH BRUH   :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 15 2010, 07:59 PM~17797966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badda$$ pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 16 2010, 06:26 AM~17802232
> *: Lowridergame305
> WUS GOOD WATSON
> *



WHATS THE DEAL?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3_DFTv8l68


*HERES A VIDEO SHOOT I DID A MONTH AGO FOR THE TELEMUNDO SHOW DONDE ESTA ELISA ITS STARTS AT 1:18 ON THE VIDEO CHECK IT OUT*


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

ANYBODY KNOWS WERE I CAN GET SEALS FOR REGULAR FRONT 8INCH CYLINDERS???


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 16 2010, 09:55 AM~17802378
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3_DFTv8l68
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Still Hated is taking the whole car  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 16 2010, 09:26 AM~17802232
> *: Lowridergame305
> WUS GOOD WATSON
> *


*you got the wrong person that alex name bra*

anyways im good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 16 2010, 09:55 AM~17802378
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3_DFTv8l68
> 
> 
> ...


ok i see you doing big things homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 16 2010, 07:29 AM~17802559
> *ok i  see you doing big things homie
> *



LOL YOU KNO IT MAFIA STATUS LOL JK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 16 2010, 10:20 AM~17802512
> *Still Hated is taking the whole car    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 16 2010, 07:14 AM~17802471
> * ANYBODY KNOWS WERE I CAN GET SEALS FOR REGULAR FRONT 8INCH CYLINDERS???
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*SiCkaSSSciOn in diz BiiiTcH *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 16 2010, 10:31 AM~17802564
> *LOL YOU KNO IT MAFIA STATUS LOL JK
> *


  how many takes it took just to get it rite...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

_*HANGOUT TONIGHT TACOBELL 9PM NO PEELING OUT

MAKE THE EFFORT AND DRIVE YO SHIT THERE STOP SPECTATING  *_


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 16 2010, 07:36 AM~17802605
> * how many takes it took just to get it rite...
> *




GOT THERE AT 5:30PM DIDINT LEAVE TILL 1AM AND A BREAK AT 10 TO 11 FOR DINNER FROM AN ITALIAN PLACE NEAR BY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305,* Low_Ski_13*, 305low, Lowridergame305
you off tonight bra


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 16 2010, 10:40 AM~17802622
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr lowrider305, Low_Ski_13, 305low, Lowridergame305
> you off tonight bra
> *



naw, workin everyday this week....my boss is still on vacation...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 16 2010, 10:40 AM~17802619
> *GOT THERE AT 5:30PM DIDINT LEAVE TILL 1AM AND A BREAK AT 10 TO 11 FOR DINNER FROM AN ITALIAN PLACE NEAR BY LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn thats crazy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 16 2010, 10:50 AM~17802662
> *naw, workin everyday this week....my boss is still on vacation...
> *


ok than bra


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 16 2010, 10:59 AM~17802709
> *ok than bra
> *


Watson you takin the car out to taco bell?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 16 2010, 10:38 AM~17802613
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT TACOBELL 9PM NO PEELING OUT
> 
> MAKE THE EFFORT AND DRIVE YO SHIT THERE STOP SPECTATING
> *


  Im realy going to try n make it my gas tank on E rite now but lets see what happends


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 16 2010, 11:10 AM~17802773
> *Watson you takin the car out to taco bell?
> *


ill call you if I go

also follow me on twitter dowg just made it today :biggrin: 
http://twitter.com/MRlowrider305


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 16 2010, 09:38 AM~17802613
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT TACOBELL 9PM NO PEELING OUT
> 
> MAKE THE EFFORT AND DRIVE YO SHIT THERE STOP SPECTATING
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

had to bring it back


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Miami305Rida, *Magik007*, Lowridergame305

:wave: WASSA :wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 16 2010, 09:10 AM~17803209
> *had to bring it back
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that color looks familiar :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

_*HANGOUT TONIGHT TACOBELL 9PM NO PEELING OUT

MAKE THE EFFORT AND DRIVE YO SHIT THERE STOP SPECTATING  *_


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

GOT ME A NEW CAR 90 LAC CLEAN ASS FUK ..WHITE INT ON 24S
























:biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 16 2010, 12:31 PM~17803914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 16 2010, 11:57 AM~17803601
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Miami305Rida, Magik007, Lowridergame305
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

I heard there's a Zebra on the loose today around Hialeah...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 16 2010, 12:59 PM~17805162
> *I heard there's a Zebra on the loose today around Hialeah...
> *



like thiss one lmfaooo











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 16 2010, 02:34 PM~17806120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUT ISNT THAT AN INDIVIDUALS PLAQUE???? :dunno:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 16 2010, 02:43 PM~17806209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??? :0 :nono:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 16 2010, 03:45 PM~17806228
> *BUT ISNT THAT AN INDIVIDUALS PLAQUE???? :dunno:
> *


very old pic, new paint and new plaque..................... :cheesy:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 16 2010, 04:58 PM~17806361
> *very old pic, new paint and new plaque..................... :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 16 2010, 04:43 PM~17806209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE... car looks good Dre...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 16 2010, 02:43 PM~17806209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 16 2010, 01:10 PM~17803727
> *:biggrin: that color looks familiar :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: diesel whats good homie

ya that towncar was on 14" than i think he went on 4's


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 16 2010, 07:20 AM~17802512
> *Still Hated is taking the whole car    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Bet that up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 16 2010, 06:26 AM~17802233
> *WUS GOOD BRUH BRUH     :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

l Hated, daddyville, GbodyonD's, Mr lowrider305, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE
Whats good my dude.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I might slide to 49st tonight....The lil sis took these pics for me she wants to start doing photography just dont have a name yet..lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 16 2010, 07:56 PM~17807535
> *l Hated, daddyville, GbodyonD's, Mr lowrider305, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE
> Whats good my dude.......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*just vibein big bra...*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 16 2010, 04:59 PM~17807568
> *I might slide to 49st tonight....The lil sis took these pics for me she wants to start doing photography just dont have a name yet..lol
> 
> 
> ...


she did real good....................


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 16 2010, 03:37 PM~17806720
> *NICE... car looks good Dre...
> *


thank you martian..


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 16 2010, 07:51 AM~17802669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sam looking good nice


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

fuzzy INKSTINCT003


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 16 2010, 08:28 PM~17807869
> *she did real good....................
> *


thankz ill tell her


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*49st had a good turnout....Ill try and post the pics tommor *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 16 2010, 10:31 AM~17803914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 16 2010, 10:34 AM~17803949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MY NEW SHIT!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:   









<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RwhnwDwHbcQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RwhnwDwHbcQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

...and that bitch is POLISHED


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 16 2010, 11:01 PM~17811409
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MY NEW SHIT!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 17 2010, 02:01 AM~17811409
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MY NEW SHIT!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 17 2010, 02:01 AM~17811409
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MY NEW SHIT!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


baller


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Last night hangout pics...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 17 2010, 12:01 AM~17811409
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MY NEW SHIT!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...



nice...........


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://qik.com/video/37004668d92f49659fe494e4e555dab3


EATING SHIT LAST NIGHT CHECK IT OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 16 2010, 07:26 AM~17802544
> *you got the wrong person that alex name bra
> 
> anyways im good
> *


my bad homie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 17 2010, 07:14 AM~17813367
> *http://qik.com/video/37004668d92f49659fe494e4e555dab3
> EATING SHIT LAST NIGHT CHECK IT OUT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: my dog finna hop da honda at the picnic


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 17 2010, 07:52 AM~17813617
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    my dog  finna hop da honda at the picnic
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :nono:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jun 16 2010, 02:53 PM~17804610
> *GOT ME A NEW CAR  90 LAC CLEAN ASS FUK ..WHITE INT ON 24S
> 
> 
> ...



*th!$ [email protected]'z worst than a used car dealer*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for info anytime or tex me at 786-380-6468 for prices


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

lol throw back  haha


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2010, 11:46 AM~17815794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS ***** IS LOSTTT AJAY WHERE YOU AT *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 17 2010, 10:26 AM~17813458
> *my bad homie
> *


its str8...whats new with you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im working on a video from last night hangout...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 17 2010, 07:24 PM~17818127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA Your car looks good in Hialeah man! Can't wait to get another towncar to start rollin out there on Wednesday nights!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 17 2010, 07:36 PM~17818223
> *HAHA Your car looks good in Hialeah man!  Can't wait to get another towncar to start rollin out there on Wednesday nights!
> *


LOL...One you do call me so we can ride out there homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*hopefully more ppl come out next week so I can make a better video...Nice seeing yall ****** & lady D nice seeing you also girl*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Magik I got you next week on the video....


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 17 2010, 06:24 PM~17818551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back that up boy nice video we just need more people to come out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jun 17 2010, 08:43 PM~17818659
> *back that up boy nice video we just need more people to come out
> *


Thankz....we will see what happends next week I did my part....


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 17 2010, 05:27 PM~17818578
> *Magik I got you next week on the video....
> *


i guess its time 4 me 2 bring my shit out then!! :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 17 2010, 05:24 PM~17818551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


video came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo+Jun 17 2010, 08:52 PM~17818719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz...pm me your number


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW OF OR SELLING A 62 IMPALA RAG???...CASH MONEY OR TRADES IS FINE, I'M JUST LOOKING FOR SOME RAGS.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 17 2010, 05:24 PM~17818551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work Watson.....................


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone down to ride to towers tonite?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 17 2010, 04:08 PM~17817990
> *its str8...whats new with you
> *


Nuthin BRa Jus Workin Like a Horse And Trying to Find tyme which I havent Yet to Finish up the LAC'S.Im moving slow at it but im almost there jus staying quiet so I can make it up to the game when the 2 lacs hit the asphalt!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 18 2010, 06:10 AM~17822176
> *tight work Watson.....................
> *


 :biggrin: Thankz man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 18 2010, 08:17 AM~17822362
> *Anyone down to ride to towers tonite?
> *


I might go....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 18 2010, 09:24 AM~17822570
> *Nuthin BRa Jus Workin Like a Horse And  Trying to Find tyme which I havent Yet to Finish up the LAC'S.Im moving slow at it but im almost there jus staying quiet so I can make it up to the game when the 2 lacs hit the asphalt!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 18 2010, 05:17 AM~17822362
> *Anyone down to ride to towers tonite?
> *


will be out there


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Jun 18 2010, 09:43 AM~17822670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 18 2010, 07:17 AM~17822362
> *Anyone down to ride to towers tonite?
> *


I might go


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 18 2010, 01:34 PM~17824135
> *I might go
> *


 :biggrin: Bring that white girl out!

thats 2 for sure and 2 maybe's. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

dhtrgDbqZPY&feature

g3NNr3q4SVI&feature=PlayList&p=3A1259C05AE17DA6&playnext_from=PL&playnext


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 18 2010, 10:58 AM~17823026
> *call me if you. im taking the wife and kids.
> 
> *


ok I will....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

TTT this shit was in the 2nd page...HELL NAW!!!


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

towers tonight ?
aint it gona b rainin ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 09:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 11:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...


VARY NICE & MADE PROPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Hellraizer uffin: :wave:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 18 2010, 11:42 PM~17828691
> *Hellraizer    uffin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/_SUdbtvZZKM&hl


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 08:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice work


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 08:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

305 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 10:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome work Chicho...


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

my lift done by CHICHO (Hellraizer ) :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

iPhone 3Gs 16GB forsale

$250


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 16 2010, 09:55 AM~17802378
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3_DFTv8l68
> 
> 
> ...



I was nearby and I saw this going on and we were wondering wtf it was for....lol


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

MY REGAL FOR SALE RUNNING MOTOR $3000... 3053322474


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 19 2010, 01:38 PM~17832414
> *iPhone 3Gs 16GB forsale
> 
> $250
> *


ILL GIVE YOU $200 FOR IT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

ANYBODYS KNOWS ANY SHOPS IN MIAMI THAT DO CHROME WORK???


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 08:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Damn...........................  :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
My dog Laz gettin ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

The real deal.......................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

This *****......hiding behind the bushes.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, sour diesel, goldmember95, CALVIN
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 10:49 PM~17835024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 07:49 PM~17835024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 10:49 PM~17835032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Corona looking good...... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 07:52 PM~17835055
> *Still Hated, sour diesel, goldmember95, CALVIN
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2010, 07:55 PM~17835081
> *Corona looking good...... :biggrin:
> *


The bar ran out.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Hellraizer, sour diesel, INKSTINCT003
Oye...........i miss you................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *Still Hated, Hellraizer, Made You A Hater, sour diesel, INKSTINCT003*

:wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 19 2010, 08:03 PM~17835146
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, Still Hated, Hellraizer, Made You A Hater, sour diesel, INKSTINCT003
> 
> ...


Whats good Hans................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER let's go fool get off this shit.....


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 11:08 PM~17835171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2010, 08:12 PM~17835202
> *SWITCHITTER let's go fool get off this shit.....
> *


lol... I'am on the way loco!!!... we getting loose of that henny tonight!!!!!.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 10:49 PM~17835024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats whats up


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jun 19 2010, 11:06 PM~17835158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnn....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Low_Ski_13, Mr lowrider305, Still Hated, DOMREP64, Hellraizer, SWITCHITTER
You still here......................daddys calling........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jun 19 2010, 08:12 PM~17835203
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 07:50 PM~17835039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 08:17 PM~17835233
> *Low_Ski_13, Mr lowrider305, Still Hated, DOMREP64, Hellraizer, SWITCHITTER
> You still here......................daddys calling........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 19 2010, 08:21 PM~17835269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You see......all the bar had was those green bottles............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 11:08 PM~17835171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: That shit hard!!!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 10:08 PM~17835171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: 

Nice Steve


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 19 2010, 08:23 PM~17835289
> *:0  :biggrin: That shit hard!!!!
> *


Thanks fool........... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 19 2010, 08:24 PM~17835294
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice Steve
> *


Thanks......but it aint done yet...just wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 18 2010, 09:24 PM~17827731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No pics of them back windows? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 11:25 PM~17835301
> *Thanks fool........... :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SHIT I CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 11:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 19 2010, 11:26 PM~17835310
> *No pics of them back windows? :biggrin:
> *


NAW MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 19 2010, 08:26 PM~17835310
> *No pics of them back windows? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
Congrats on the Monte fool...............  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 19 2010, 08:26 PM~17835312
> *ANYTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SHIT I CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :x: :x: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 11:29 PM~17835328
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> Congrats on the Monte fool...............   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Steve! You will see it tomorrow!  

Anyone have a piston pump for sale?


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 11:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 19 2010, 08:31 PM~17835345
> *Thanks Steve! You will see it tomorrow!
> 
> Anyone have a piston pump for sale?
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 11:36 PM~17835378
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I know you got a piston pump lying around somewhere. Wheres it at? :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 19 2010, 08:39 PM~17835399
> *I know you got a piston pump lying around somewhere. Wheres it at? :biggrin:
> *


Just the tank kit................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 11:42 PM~17835429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 10:42 PM~17835429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jun 19 2010, 09:49 PM~17835024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 10:08 PM~17835171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: LOOKING GOOD *****


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 18 2010, 10:17 PM~17828539
> *MY DAWG CHICHO TOLD ME TO POST UP THESE UPDATE PICS OF HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!! Fuckin' incredible...REAL TALK!!! :0 :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 08:08 PM~17835171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY RIGHT THERE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jun 19 2010, 04:04 PM~17832846
> *ILL GIVE YOU $200 FOR IT
> *


Let me know.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 19 2010, 09:34 PM~17835690
> *  :biggrin:
> *


We missed our photographers................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 19 2010, 09:38 PM~17835709
> *:wow: LOOKING GOOD *****
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 19 2010, 09:49 PM~17835789
> *SEXY RIGHT THERE
> *


Thanks CUZ...................


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

XXXXXXXX2 :biggrin: HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

Happy Birthday to the homie Calvin, Happy Father's day to all the father out there too.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

To all the dads out there..............


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 20 2010, 07:58 AM~17837175
> *We missed our photographers................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/JcKG4EJ6rsQ&hl


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Big ups to Claudio for swapping in my new pistons yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 19 2010, 08:08 PM~17835171
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ONE TIME FOR MO PUTTIN IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 305low, Tru2DaGame, JUAN95, Magik007, *Lowridergame305*, *MISTER ED*,* SWITCHITTER*

:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 19 2010, 11:47 AM~17832459
> *I was nearby and I saw this going on and we were wondering wtf it was for....lol
> *




now u kno lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 20 2010, 02:13 PM~17839463
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 305low, Tru2DaGame, JUAN95, Magik007, Lowridergame305, MISTER ED, SWITCHITTER
> 
> ...




wassa u going tonight


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 20 2010, 04:14 PM~17839466
> *wassa u going tonight
> *


Where ?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

CAROL MART TONIGHT 10PM HOLLA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 20 2010, 09:02 AM~17837188
> *Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there...
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*IF ANYONE KNOWS A GOOD BODYMAN WHO DOSE GOOD WORK FOR DECENT PRICES P.M...ALSO WANT THE CAR TO GET REPAINTED... *


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

any body got parts or parting out a 93-96 big body?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 20 2010, 06:04 PM~17839629
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS A GOOD BODYMAN WHO DOSE GOOD WORK FOR DECENT PRICES P.M...ALSO WANT THE CAR TO GET REPAINTED...
> *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

One week !!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr lowrider305,* Magik007
*
whats good homie...you ridein


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

hang out at Illusion auto design on friday 10910 nw 138st. hialeah gardens...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY DAWG LAZ IS READY FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D, SWITCHITTER


:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

my interior getting done over at ELEGANCE CUSTOM INTERIOR...


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a C.A. Public Service Announcement. Incase you already did not know .the purple fleetwoods official sneak preview is being held at joey's inerior shop. I think there's a $5 cover charge..lol!! And we were just wondering last night what's taking so long.. Lol get your view now cause there's a 15% Chance it's gonna make it to next weeks picnic!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 20 2010, 06:04 PM~17839629
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS A GOOD BODYMAN WHO DOSE GOOD WORK FOR DECENT PRICES P.M...ALSO WANT THE CAR TO GET REPAINTED...
> *


what do you want to get done?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2010, 07:53 PM~17840445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: AY BILLETE LOCO :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW INTERIOR


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

we are ready for sunday .... who's gonna hop no buckets please


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jun 20 2010, 06:13 PM~17840531
> *we are ready for sunday .... who's  gonna  hop  no buckets please
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

305 ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jun 20 2010, 09:18 PM~17840578
> *305 ttt :biggrin:
> *


Chicho pm me your number I need your services.... No ****.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jun 20 2010, 07:13 PM~17840531
> *we are ready for sunday .... who's  gonna  hop  no buckets please
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 20 2010, 05:44 PM~17840385
> *MY DAWG LAZ IS READY FOR THE PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


That fool gonna get down............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 20 2010, 07:23 PM~17840289
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr lowrider305, Magik007
> 
> ...


yea homie, but in my daily


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jun 20 2010, 07:13 PM~17840531
> *we are ready for sunday .... who's  gonna  hop  no buckets please
> *


and be a hopper.. hop it .. hit the bumper more then one time...no getting stuck.. just like every where u get stuck you lose :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 20 2010, 03:04 PM~17839629
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS A GOOD BODYMAN WHO DOSE GOOD WORK FOR DECENT PRICES P.M...ALSO WANT THE CAR TO GET REPAINTED...
> *


you just got it painted ?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jun 20 2010, 06:13 PM~17840531
> *we are ready for sunday .... who's  gonna  hop  no buckets please
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 20 2010, 08:54 PM~17840449
> *what do you want to get done?
> *


*I keep haveing bad luck witht this car homie...str8 up my dowg hans (whos like the older brother that I never had) just told me what to do tommor cuz something elas just happend on my way home from carol mart...


I ant even going to post whats wrong with my car the ppl who has seen it in person know's whats up...I ant even going to say what wrong cuz I dont need no fuck ****** tryin to boost shit up in here...some ppl on here loveeeeeeeeee boosting shit up than try to twist what you said so fuck it...shit happends,you live & learn..I ANT GOT BEEF WITH NOBODY & IF I GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO SOMEONE ILL SAY IT TO THERE FACE....***ANYWAYZ***FUCK IT ILL STILL BE ROLLIN ON THE 13'---->NO MATTER WHAT-----> WRAPP AROUND 155/80/R13...ALL DAY

so ill call you tommor morning homie & LET YOU KNOW WHATS UP...


*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 20 2010, 11:36 PM~17841641
> *you just got it painted ?
> *


YA...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305,* ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE*, lowbikeon20z

I dident for get you homie...post tham later from the hard roc show


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I love me some bbw I was feelin this girl *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

* Jose nice seeing you tongit homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

workin on da regal....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2010, 08:39 PM~17840361
> *hang out at Illusion auto design on friday 10910 nw 138st. hialeah gardens...
> *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 21 2010, 01:17 AM~17842334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's serious...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 20 2010, 10:47 PM~17842444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 21 2010, 09:50 AM~17843680
> *
> *


whats good homie...are you down here yet????you going to the picnic on sunday???Im going but im takein my girls car...I lookd at some of your work good shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 21 2010, 02:13 AM~17842595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MEETING YOU LAST NIGHT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BBW OF THE DAY


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 10:48 AM~17843972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## chanty917 (Oct 17, 2009)

Magikkkkk!!! Where u at??? I see that ur not missing not even one hangout!!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chanty917_@Jun 21 2010, 12:07 PM~17844804
> *Magikkkkk!!! Where u at??? I see that ur not missing not even one hangout!!
> *



:biggrin: <C&L>


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 21 2010, 11:54 AM~17844336
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nicoderm: Whats good luis


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr liowider305 whats up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I JUST SEEN THIS POSTED ON E.C.R....



THEY TOOK THERE TRUCK..TRAILER & THE BOX CHEVY...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jun 21 2010, 01:45 PM~17845121
> *Mr liowider305 whats up
> *


*Whats good sam...*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 01:47 PM~17845137
> *I JUST SEEN THIS POSTED ON E.C.R....
> THEY TOOK THERE TRUCK..TRAILER & THE BOX CHEVY...
> 
> ...


Damn first the Black Magic & Roll'N Trucks and now this? Fucked up weekend.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 20 2010, 11:05 PM~17842540
> * Jose nice seeing you tongit homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


It was good seeing you to hommie!!!...Keep up the good work on them photo's! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 07:33 AM~17843895
> *NICE MEETING YOU LAST NIGHT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


same here homie, are you ready for sunday?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2010, 11:17 PM~17842334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 21 2010, 04:13 PM~17846290
> *
> 
> 
> ...




My bitch lookin nice...thanx for the pic...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

>


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok Posting up a couple of things for sale.

13'' rims , rims are a couple of Month's old tires have wear due to the fact they where on a Hopper. $250 takes them Asap.


















Sony VAIO VGN-FZ240E/B - Core 2 Duo 2 GHz - 15.4 " - 2 GB Ram - 250 GB HDD
Used for work Purpose only paid 1500 for Notebook New
Check out his link: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=...IwAw#ps-sellers
Will sell for $650



























Last but not least for the bike guys
Scropion Exo1000 Helmet and frank Thomas Leather Jacket.



















Call me @ anytime 786-553-3967


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 21 2010, 01:52 PM~17845177
> *Damn first the Black Magic & Roll'N Trucks and now this? Fucked up weekend.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 21 2010, 01:59 PM~17845236
> *It was good seeing you to hommie!!!...Keep up the good work on them photo's!  :biggrin:
> *


Thankz man Im tryin!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 21 2010, 03:54 PM~17846143
> *same here homie, are you ready for sunday?
> *


 :biggrin: ya


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Got a chrome switch handle with carling switch in it for sale.
Never been used.
$60


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/0NBuzTk_MG4&hl


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 01:37 PM~17845033
> *:nicoderm: Whats good luis
> *


whats good homie.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 21 2010, 01:59 PM~17845236
> *It was good seeing you to hommie!!!...Keep up the good work on them photo's!  :biggrin:
> *


son i got that bottle of grey goose...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Magik007, Made You A Hater, Still Hated

La "M" :wow:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 21 2010, 06:37 PM~17849093
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Magik007, Made You A Hater, Still Hated
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

New toy for the Linc.................  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 21 2010, 06:36 PM~17849078
> *son i got that bottle of grey goose...
> 
> 
> ...


lol... That thang looking hard!!!... We even gotta drink from a kandied grey goose bottle, To feel good!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

That same bottle is gonna be on ice, At Pt's on saturday!!.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jun 21 2010, 08:36 PM~17849078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM GOING ALL OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 21 2010, 10:04 PM~17849340
> *SHIT LOOKS HARD
> DAM GOING ALL OUT  :biggrin:
> *


you forgot one.... :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc...what you think?????Im feeling this pink


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

slash, SHORTY84, RoLLiN ShReK, Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O, Low_Ski_13, ErickaNjr, Mr lowrider305, -PlayTime-, sickassscion 
:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DOUBLE-O WHAT HAPPEN SAT...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 21 2010, 08:39 PM~17850570
> *DOUBLE-O WHAT HAPPEN SAT...
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 21 2010, 09:33 PM~17849052
> *whats good homie.....
> *


chilllin big dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 21 2010, 11:36 PM~17850515
> *slash, SHORTY84, RoLLiN ShReK, Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O, Low_Ski_13, ErickaNjr, Mr lowrider305, -PlayTime-, sickassscion
> :wave:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 10:30 PM~17850445
> *Doc...what you think?????Im feeling this pink
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS HARD


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 21 2010, 09:36 PM~17850515
> *slash, SHORTY84, RoLLiN ShReK, Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O, Low_Ski_13, ErickaNjr, Mr lowrider305, -PlayTime-, sickassscion
> :wave:
> *


what is good


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Low_Ski_13, ErickaNjr, CADILLAC D, RoLLiN ShReK, Mr lowrider305


what up homies...


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 12:48 AM~17842456
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr lowrider305, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, lowbikeon20z
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 21 2010, 11:42 PM~17850631
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS HARD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 21 2010, 10:51 PM~17850760
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Low_Ski_13, ErickaNjr, CADILLAC D, RoLLiN ShReK, Mr lowrider305
> what up homies...
> *



WUZUP DAWG


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jun 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17850716
> *what is good
> *


  vibein homie...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17850760
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Low_Ski_13, Thankz again big bra....I still dont know how my fuckin driver door got stuck????Im happy thats it ant stuck nomore...fuckin locks
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 09:07 PM~17850981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:57 PM~17850840
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I tooks these there nobodys elas photos I just dont feel like taggin tham 1 by 1....
<img src=\'http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz140/WATSSCUSTOMS/DSC09039.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
you seen this...


<img src=\'http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz140/WATSSCUSTOMS/DSC09037.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz140/WATSSCUSTOMS/DSC09042.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz140/WATSSCUSTOMS/DSC09046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz140/WATSSCUSTOMS/DSC09045.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 21 2010, 11:04 PM~17850946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 21 2010, 09:17 PM~17851108
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 11:07 PM~17850981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 22 2010, 12:04 AM~17850946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get one of these....vary nice homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 22 2010, 12:08 AM~17850995
> *:0  :0  NICE
> *


you should see the lil video clip that I have....ant tryin to start no beef thow...sunday is only 6 more days away...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 21 2010, 09:22 PM~17851175
> *you should see the lil video clip that I have....ant tryin to start no beef thow...sunday is only 6 more days away...
> *


Pm it to me! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

post that video


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 22 2010, 10:47 AM~17853823
> *Pm it to me! :biggrin:
> *


*YOU ANT THE ONLY ONE WHO ASKD ME ...

I JUST GOT DONE EDITING IT...NOW UPLOADING IT TO YOUTUBE GIVE ME LIKE 15 MINES....


*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 22 2010, 11:11 AM~17854014
> *post that video
> *


Whats good...I saw your boy 3 wheeling the towncar but i was to faraway my cam ant good for all that but anywayz you takein ur car on sunday?????


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 22 2010, 11:11 AM~17854014
> *post that video
> *



x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 22 2010, 11:40 AM~17854216
> *x2
> *


you tube acting....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 22 2010, 11:49 AM~17854265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

this shit looks good
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1801117453.html


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 22 2010, 08:49 AM~17854265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baller! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 22 2010, 09:22 AM~17854092
> *Whats good...I saw your boy 3 wheeling the towncar but i was to faraway my cam ant good for all that but anywayz you takein ur car on sunday?????
> *


Yea that was just a lil sum we getting ready for sunday as we speak. And my car what car? I forgot i had one


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 22 2010, 09:22 AM~17854092
> *Whats good...I saw your boy 3 wheeling the towncar but i was to faraway my cam ant good for all that but anywayz you takein ur car on sunday?????
> *


Yea that was just a lil sum we getting ready for sunday as we speak. And my car what car? I forgot i had one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2010, 12:15 PM~17854453
> *this shit looks good
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1801117453.html
> *


damn....nice


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

lowlyfe in the first lowrider show in miami back in late 80s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 22 2010, 12:53 PM~17854738
> *Yea that was just a lil sum we getting ready for sunday as we speak. And my car what car? I forgot i had one
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Jun 21 2010, 11:16 PM~17851089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

AMP FOR SALE GIVE ME 120 CASH AND ITS URS GOES FOR ALOT MORE JUST NEED THIS SHIT GONE. GOT A DEEP BOX FOR 2 12'S ALSO THROW IT IN FOR FREE JUST NEED TO GET RID OF STUFF I DONT USE 

MTX 1501D MONOBLOCK AMP!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 22 2010, 01:41 PM~17855126
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 22 2010, 08:49 AM~17854265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sunday is the big day n am almost ready 
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

some w.e. photos I took.....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jun 22 2010, 06:43 PM~17859722
> *Sunday is the big day n am almost ready
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2010, 08:39 PM~17840361
> *hang out at Illusion auto design on friday 10910 nw 138st. hialeah gardens...
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats up big dirty ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had to bring it back....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BBW OF THE DAY


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 22 2010, 09:26 PM~17860182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ***** WHAT THE FUCK :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 22 2010, 10:31 PM~17860239
> *:uh: ***** WHAT THE FUCK  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

LOOKING FOR SOME ZENITH TWO BAR GOLD KNOCKOFFS OR CHROME ASAP!!! PM ME THANKS!!!


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 19 2010, 09:01 PM~17835130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont want to cause no problem but i heard for the majestic pinic/carshow theres gonna be a $10 per person to enter the park even if you dont put no car inside . can someone from the majestic clear this rumor up . 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 22 2010, 08:10 PM~17860699
> *i dont want to cause no problem but i heard for the majestic pinic/carshow theres gonna be a $10 per person to enter the park even if you dont put no car inside . can someone from the majestic clear this  rumor up .
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Last chance, I'm parting out my 97 Towncar before I junk it. I will have it junked either Friday Saturday or Sunday. If you want something and you can't make it on time, let me know and if its not to much trouble I will pull it out.


















































Rear Bumper: SOLD!
Alarm: SOLD!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 22 2010, 10:10 PM~17860699
> *i dont want to cause no problem but i heard for the majestic pinic/carshow theres gonna be a $10 per person to enter the park even if you dont put no car inside . can someone from the majestic clear this  rumor up .
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



THATS NOT TRUE ITS $10 IF YOU TAKE A CAR INSIDE ONLY..


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 22 2010, 08:10 PM~17860699
> *i dont want to cause no problem but i heard for the majestic pinic/carshow theres gonna be a $10 per person to enter the park even if you dont put no car inside . can someone from the majestic clear this  rumor up .
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


No homie just if u enter your car if u don't then its free


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

HOW DO U GET THERE FROM BROWARD AND WHO FROM BROWARD IS GOING AND WHERE U GUYS MEETING UP B4 U GOT THERE


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 22 2010, 07:23 PM~17860133
> *Had to bring it back....
> 
> 
> ...


didnt no you had that pic of my car and sheiks jag we was doin some serious ridin yo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Jun 23 2010, 03:11 AM~17863366
> *didnt no you had that pic of my car and sheiks jag we was doin some serious ridin yo :biggrin:
> *


That was a good night at dre's hangout shit was packd!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 23 2010, 08:31 AM~17864010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you bought a towncar????


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 23 2010, 06:57 AM~17864290
> *you bought a towncar????
> *


NO SIRR JUST LAYING DOWN THE WETT STUFFF ON THAA FRAME


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 23 2010, 10:05 AM~17864323
> *NO SIRR JUST LAYING DOWN THE WETT STUFFF ON THAA FRAME
> *


ight


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

THIS IS A FREE CAR SHOW COME OUT AND SUPPORT...!



ATI 2nd Annual Car Show

7265 NW 25th Street • Miami, FL 33122

10 a.m. - 4 p.m.

Pre-register

8 a.m. - 9:30 a.m.

Contact: Sultana Cole 305-492-9089


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

4 MORE DAYS..........................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 22 2010, 08:26 PM~17860182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 23 2010, 10:05 AM~17864323
> *NO SIRR JUST LAYING DOWN THE WETT STUFFF ON THAA FRAME
> *


dam who's frame is that???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2010, 02:50 PM~17866348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yesssssssss post more pics...you have a link????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 23 2010, 01:40 PM~17866712
> *:biggrin: yesssssssss post more pics...you have a link????
> *


Choclate City forum........................


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

COCHINO


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/J3nPLoODtGU&hl 1988
/v/tP844GGVHHI&hl
/v/3vhBTv8CawA&hl


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

/v/M2ckRBTd2gg&hl


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 23 2010, 12:42 AM~17862105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE-O


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2010, 05:39 PM~17867736
> *Choclate City forum........................
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2010, 02:39 PM~17867736
> *Choclate City forum........................
> 
> 
> ...


dizzzzamn


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2010, 08:39 PM~17840361
> *hang out at Illusion auto design on friday 10910 nw 138st. hialeah gardens...
> *


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

pichunter.com all the pussy u could shake a stick at..........


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

colorado
64-airride,daytons,400race motor new, bodywork bout done.
29 t-bucket,350 motor,400trans,starts up.

both need minor stuff finished. pm me for trades.. i can finish either for the right trade


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jun 22 2010, 01:04 PM~17854812
> *lowlyfe in the first lowrider show in miami back in late 80s
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Damm, thats a true throwback, that was when we first started the club. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jun 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17870684
> *pichunter.com all the pussy u could shake a stick at..........
> *


^^^^^^^^^^
This site just like the others....

go to 


www.adultspace.com


This site got mad females from miami on there


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats up miami?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 22 2010, 09:15 AM~17854453
> *this shit looks good
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1801117453.html
> *


That bitch is hard...................... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 23 2010, 05:31 AM~17864010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 24 2010, 06:19 AM~17873486
> *That bitch is hard...................... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good morning bra!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

for sale 350


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

3 days.....


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 24 2010, 09:31 AM~17875263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

sam i never found that number sorry


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 23 2010, 07:41 PM~17868846
> */v/M2ckRBTd2gg&hl
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

IF ANYONE INTRESSTED I GOT SUM EXTRA GBODY CHROME SUSPENSION ,.... HIT ME UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 24 2010, 09:52 AM~17875403
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for me ......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 24 2010, 09:31 AM~17875263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's making bets , i want in.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2010, 02:26 PM~17876066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2010, 11:29 AM~17876087
> *:wow:  :0
> *


i'm meeting everybody from down south at REDS at 12 sunday before the picnic , you and seth are welcomed to meet me there if you want.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2010, 02:13 PM~17875967
> *how much for me ......
> *


?? Never thought about getting rid of them hard to find these days


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I had to black out the ss#


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2010, 11:26 AM~17876066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got to love them g-bodys


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 24 2010, 09:31 AM~17875263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good stuff freake.....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2010, 02:33 PM~17876129
> *i'm meeting everybody from down south at REDS at 12 sunday before the picnic , you and seth are welcomed to meet me there if you want.
> *


ok cool


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2010, 11:15 AM~17875978
> *who's making bets , i want in.
> *












any street car want to hop holla ... single pump 8 batt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 24 2010, 09:31 AM~17875263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2010, 11:15 AM~17875978
> *who's making bets , i want in.
> *


 :biggrin: my money is on my ***** laz!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 24 2010, 12:26 PM~17876635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Sec2none90 :wave: was up homie..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 22 2010, 11:10 PM~17860699
> *i dont want to cause no problem but i heard for the majestic pinic/carshow theres gonna be a $10 per person to enter the park even if you dont put no car inside . can someone from the majestic clear this  rumor up .
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



not true hommie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2010, 02:15 PM~17875978
> *who's making bets , i want in.
> *


 

* ~M~* :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2010, 02:33 PM~17876129
> *i'm meeting everybody from down south at REDS at 12 sunday before the picnic , you and seth are welcomed to meet me there if you want.
> *



NI99A THEM BOYS FROM DOWN SOUTH BE RUNNING LATE TELL THEM 9AM LOL 
JUST JOKING DOWN SHUTH BROTHERS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 24 2010, 03:26 PM~17876635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  VARY NICE


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm Selling 6 Batteries, only used for a month (5/03/2010 - 6/03/2010) and got into an accident. I was not going to sell them but I need the money to buy a car so my loss is your gain. $450. Call/text Xavier 786-294-8015


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BADASS VIDEO


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

late 80s in miami fl


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 24 2010, 12:34 PM~17876733
> *:biggrin: my money is on my ***** laz!! :biggrin:
> *


x2......


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

fuck it i guess tortas the underdog, eh???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tRiCk oR tReAt 2, lowbikeon20z, ninty6 lincoln, MR.GRUMPY*



:scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jun 25 2010, 01:40 AM~17881638
> *fuck it i guess tortas the underdog, eh???
> *



The tortada ain't got SHITTTT for a *****!

mothafucken' PFTTTTT! M-I-A!


_(missing in action)_
lol


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 25 2010, 12:43 AM~17881662
> *The tortada ain't got SHITTTT for a *****!
> 
> mothafucken' PFTTTTT! M-I-A!
> ...


lmfao


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Them pigs got me this morning....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2010, 06:49 AM~17883609
> *Them pigs got me this morning....
> 
> 
> ...


They wanted ur autograph! :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 25 2010, 09:08 AM~17883674
> *They wanted ur autograph! :0
> *


She got it too. :angry: That autograph cost me $110!


----------



## DADECOUNTYMEXXX (Nov 5, 2009)

LAST MAJESTICS MIAMI PICNIC :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

GALO1111, DADECOUNTYMEXXX, rollin-orange, 305KingCadillac, second 2none eddie, djtwigsta, 83delta88, INKSTINCT003
:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jun 25 2010, 07:08 AM~17883882
> *GALO1111, DADECOUNTYMEXXX, rollin-orange, 305KingCadillac, second 2none eddie, djtwigsta, 83delta88, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:
> *


1962 IMPALA ( STR"8"GHT FANTASY ) DONE !
PLCS PLEASE............. :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope it dont rain on sunnday


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 25 2010, 09:44 AM~17884083
> *I hope it dont rain on sunnday
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ELPURO IN THE HOUSE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 24 2010, 02:34 PM~17876733
> *:biggrin: my money is on my ***** laz!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 25 2010, 08:24 AM~17884304
> *:biggrin:
> *


trying to make it to the picnic sunday hows the weather looking 
for this weekend 10 hrs drive info on the weather the weather channel said rain in my area but have not seen a drop


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Word on the streets ders gona be a honda hopper at the picnic


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*AWARDS TO BE GIVING AT THE PICNIC / SHOW * 

**BEST MOTOR 

*BEST PAINT 

*BEST INTERIOR

*BEST EURO

*BEST DONK

*BEST TRUCK

*BEST OLD SKOOL

*BEST HOPPER

*BEST OF SHOW *

*THERE YOU GO GUYS NOW LETS GO HAVE SOME FUN *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 25 2010, 10:46 AM~17885459
> *Word on the streets ders gona be a honda  hopper at the picnic
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 25 2010, 10:46 AM~17885459
> *Word on the streets ders gona be a honda  hopper at the picnic
> *


PROJECT CHICK IS GOING TO BE THERE????? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

2 more days....................


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:dunno: 

is the hangout still going down tonite?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2010, 05:39 PM~17840361
> *hang out at Illusion auto design on friday 10910 nw 138st. hialeah gardens...
> *



this 1


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:420:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 25 2010, 04:18 PM~17886685
> *PROJECT CHICK IS GOING TO BE THERE?????  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN U TAKING IT BACK I REMEBER WHEN I HELP DANNY KING OF STREETS WITH THAT CAR LOL


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 25 2010, 09:44 AM~17884083
> *I hope it dont rain on sunnday
> *


x2


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 25 2010, 02:24 PM~17887211
> *this 1
> *


Yessur its still on


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

SHOWTIME PISTON PUMP WITH ADEX $$$600


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 25 2010, 04:18 PM~17886685
> *PROJECT CHICK IS GOING TO BE THERE?????  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


yo is this you??? lol :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=80699


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Getting on the grind for Sunday...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DADECOUNTYMEXXX_@Jun 25 2010, 09:50 AM~17883792
> *LAST MAJESTICS MIAMI PICNIC :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 * Dammmmm! That tre is hott......!! *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 25 2010, 02:33 PM~17887257
> *DAMN U TAKING IT BACK I REMEBER WHEN I HELP DANNY KING OF STREETS WITH THAT CAR LOL
> *


they don't know about that fool.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2010, 05:49 AM~17883609
> *Them pigs got me this morning....
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Nah..........what was you doing...... :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 26 2010, 01:05 AM~17890364
> *Hell Nah..........what was you doing...... :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Fool I was just driving to work and she pulled me over and said, You have a nice car.... Do you know why i pulled you over? I said as a matter of fact I do....

YOU WANNA FUCK MY CAR!!!!! :biggrin: 








Then she said no... I want to write you a ticket for not wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 26 2010, 01:05 AM~17890364
> *Hell Nah..........what was you doing...... :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*He was gas hopping than he saw a 745 with 4 females at the light...lockd the car posted that nasty badass 3 than said big I bitches than he got pulld over... :biggrin: *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 26 2010, 07:25 AM~17891564
> *He was gas hopping than he saw a 745 with 4 females at the light...lockd the car posted that nasty badass 3 than said big I bitches than he got pulld over... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 26 2010, 07:28 AM~17891569
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 Good morning homie...:roflmao: :roflmao: 


dont be going crazy tommor bra


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 26 2010, 07:31 AM~17891573
> *Good morning homie...:roflmao: :roflmao:
> dont be going crazy tommor bra
> *


Nah man, im good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 26 2010, 07:25 AM~17891564
> *He was gas hopping than he saw a 745 with 4 females at the light...lockd the car posted that nasty badass 3 than said big I bitches than he got pulld over... :biggrin:
> *



hahaha


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

The lil S.I is gonna have a lil sum sum for tomorrow. Watson have the camera ready lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 26 2010, 06:00 AM~17891719
> *The lil S.I is gonna have a lil sum sum for tomorrow. Watson have the camera ready lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOUTH BEACH BOUND AFTER THE PICNIC.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 26 2010, 10:09 AM~17891918
> *SOUTH BEACH BOUND AFTER THE PICNIC.....
> *


benihana... :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

last night at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 26 2010, 07:12 AM~17891930
> *last night at the shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 26 2010, 07:11 AM~17891926
> *benihana... :biggrin:
> *



COÑOOOO HAY BILLETE LOL DALE


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 26 2010, 07:11 AM~17891926
> *benihana... :biggrin:
> *


let's go i'll let you pick up the bill this time..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

87 cutlass parts i got a whole car so if u need something shoot me a pm


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jun 26 2010, 11:45 AM~17892734
> *87 cutlass parts i got a whole car so if u need something shoot me a pm
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the car?


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 26 2010, 01:49 PM~17892755
> *Whats wrong with the car?
> *


right side head crackded


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

Puro Lows and Firme Estilo are loading up and miami bound in eta 20 minutes. See u guys soon


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 25 2010, 11:03 AM~17885643
> *AWARDS TO BE GIVING AT THE PICNIC / SHOW
> 
> *BEST MOTOR
> ...


Hope the Brothers down in Miami have a great time and hope everybody that goes enjoys their self! Im not going to be able to make it this year! Really wish I could!! Put it down like only Miami can!!! Cany wait for the pics!


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

anybody who got there security liscense and looking for a job i need to hire sombpdy to work in ft lauderdale at a Motel 6,,, pm me let me know $10hr,,,,, hours are from 9pm to 5am


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LARGE, INKSTINCT003, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY</span>, SpLiFf4, I G0T DAT, monte24


<span style=\'color:blue\'>WONDER WHO'S GONNA GET THE AWARD FOR BEST SMOKER! :uh: :uh:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY REGALS FOR SALE 80'S PM WITH INFO PREFER ALL ORIGINAL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jun 26 2010, 07:34 AM~17891578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHATS UP HOMIE...MAN IM GOING TO BE WITH THE WIFEY SO I ANT REALY GOING TO TAKE TO MANNY PICS BUT I GOT YALL BOYZ FOR SURE ON CAMERA WITH PICS & VIDEO :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 26 2010, 10:12 AM~17891930
> *last night at the shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*STR8 UP NICE TOWN CAR...ONE OF MY FAV COLORS!!!!*


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 26 2010, 06:40 PM~17894759
> *STR8 UP NICE TOWN CAR...ONE OF MY FAV COLORS!!!!
> *


wait 2 u see it tomorrow i got piks but he doesnt want me 2 post up :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

any street car want to hop holla ... single pump 8 batt
[/quote]


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 25 2010, 06:33 PM~17888766
> *Getting on the grind for Sunday...
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 26 2010, 08:48 PM~17894796
> *wait 2 u see it tomorrow i got piks but he doesnt want me 2 post up :biggrin:
> *


*ssssssssssssssssssssssssshit well damn fuck it ill just wait for tommor than :biggrin: damn just tham 2 lil pics motivation for prt2 of Late night special *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I already know alot of yall ****** ant even going to get any sleep 2night geting ready for this thing tommor :biggrin: *


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 26 2010, 08:07 PM~17894928
> *I already know alot of yall ****** ant even going to get any sleep 2night geting ready for this thing tommor  :biggrin:
> *


shit i got to work til 9 am


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 26 2010, 03:18 PM~17893205
> *Hope the Brothers down in Miami have a great time and hope everybody that goes enjoys their self! Im not going to be able to make it this year! Really wish I could!! Put it down like only Miami can!!! Cany wait for the pics!
> *


 :uh: *Damn soooo much for meeting you again...maybe next year  *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jun 26 2010, 09:10 PM~17894942
> *shit i got to work til 9 am
> *


****** make that money....shit ill be looking at CARS & BBW all night my damn self I been waiting for this date to fuckin came for like the last 2 weeks *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Sleepless night for us


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 26 2010, 10:02 PM~17895173
> *Sleepless night for us
> *


*TRUE :biggrin: *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 26 2010, 06:21 PM~17894995
> ****** make that money....shit ill be looking at CARS & BBW all night my damn self I been waiting for this date to fuckin came for like the last 2 weeks
> *


got 1 for u watson :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 20 2010, 08:53 PM~17840445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 26 2010, 11:41 PM~17895651
> *got 1 for u watson  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOL NAW YOU CRAZY HOMIE..HOW YOU BEEN*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 26 2010, 09:07 PM~17895835
> *LOL NAW YOU CRAZY HOMIE..HOW YOU BEEN
> *



ive been good homie waitin for tomorrow

shit biggest car event here miami :cheesy: 

props to the big M for throwin this see yall whiteboys out there tomorrow


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 26 2010, 11:00 PM~17895785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ***** :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 27 2010, 12:13 AM~17895869
> *ive been good homie waitin for tomorrow
> 
> shit biggest car event here miami  :cheesy:
> ...


*YESSSSSSS SIR :biggrin: *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

CADILLAC D :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 26 2010, 11:46 PM~17896124
> *CADILLAC D  :wave:
> *


WUZUP ***** YOU RIDING TO OUR PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 26 2010, 09:46 PM~17896124
> *CADILLAC D  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: wuzzup peeimp


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 26 2010, 09:46 PM~17896124
> *CADILLAC D  :wave:
> *



remember this era


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, *Mr lowrider305*

WUZUP ***** YOU READY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 27 2010, 01:15 AM~17896290
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CADILLAC D, Mr lowrider305
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

IM READY IM READY HAY Mr lowrider305 IM NEED U TAKE SOME PICS OF ME AND MY VAN IF U CAN LOL


AND I GOT FREE CDS FOR EVERY BODY IM BRINGING LIKE 1000 CDS TO GIVE OUT FOR FREE JUST HOLLA AT ME


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 12:18 AM~17896308
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 26 2010, 09:00 PM~17895785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm!!!! Way better than before homie congrats dawg your car is a motivation to alot of ppl in Miami :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 27 2010, 01:20 AM~17896317
> *IM READY IM READY  HAY  Mr lowrider305 IM NEED U TAKE SOME PICS OF ME AND MY VAN IF U CAN LOL
> AND I GOT FREE CDS FOR EVERY BODY IM BRINGING LIKE 1000 CDS TO GIVE OUT FOR FREE  JUST HOLLA AT ME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jun 27 2010, 02:40 AM~17896812
> *Danm!!!! Way better than before homie congrats dawg your car is a motivation to alot of ppl in Miami  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
* :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Still here in the shop sprayin the wett wett its a sauna here lol see yall tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jun 27 2010, 03:44 AM~17897067
> *Still here in the shop sprayin the wett wett its a sauna here lol see yall tommorow  :biggrin:
> *


*TODAY IS THE SUPER SHOW FOR MIAMI...I CANT EVEN SLEEP :wow: *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 03:56 AM~17897111
> *TODAY IS THE SUPER SHOW FOR MIAMI...I CANT EVEN SLEEP :wow:
> *



i bet your sleeping now... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 27 2010, 05:27 AM~17897245
> *i bet your sleeping now...  :biggrin:
> *


*I went to sleep at 4:10...my eyes sooooo fuckin red n puffy rite now :wow: *


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

still no sleep for the S.I. boys


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 07:47 AM~17897380
> *I went to sleep at 4:10...my eyes sooooo fuckin red n puffy rite now  :wow:
> *


haha, quit smokin that shit than *****....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 27 2010, 09:18 AM~17897488
> *haha, quit smokin that shit than *****....
> *


*LOL I HAVENT SMOKED FOR YEARSSS DOWG....*


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 26 2010, 09:00 PM~17895785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


te la comiste loco


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*REDS GOING TO BE THICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SEE ALL MY HOMIES THERE...




*


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 26 2010, 02:42 PM~17893631
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: LARGE, INKSTINCT003, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY</span>, SpLiFf4, I G0T DAT, monte24
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>WONDER WHO'S GONNA GET THE AWARD FOR BEST SMOKER!  :uh:  :uh:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if anybody need tires let me no good prices
275-25-28
255-30-24
275-25-24
26 lows 
22 lows
786-380-6468 my name is hector from miami chop shop call anytime


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

All I can say about the picnic is wooowwwww


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 26 2010, 05:40 PM~17894759
> *STR8 UP NICE TOWN CAR...ONE OF MY FAV COLORS!!!!
> *


thanks dawggie  ::420::


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

THE PICNIC / CAR SHOW WAS FUN HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

i got a fuckin farmers tan from that sun today


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 12:56 AM~17897111
> *TODAY IS THE SUPER SHOW FOR MIAMI...I CANT EVEN SLEEP :wow:
> *


 :uh: nice cars out there but wat was that fight all about at the end ???? :rant: :sprint: :run: :dunno:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## Ghost305 (Feb 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 27 2010, 07:06 PM~17900372
> *:uh: nice cars out there but wat was that fight all about at the end ???? :rant:  :sprint:  :run:  :dunno:
> *


the usual miami beef i guess....i feel sorry for dat ***** dat got knocked out thou....sucka punched nasty daw


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

much props to Majestics for.a great picnic and much props to Danny for Grand Hustle......
and thanks for the best old school :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

:angry: sucks for him damm, n we wonder y at times some people dont bring there cars out or come out to events ,but madd props to those bois that came from tampa or from far away :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Hellraizer, 95rangeron14z, Da Beast21, 305KingCadillac, 305low, Ghost305, CADILLAC D, 809LS, chevyboy01, Tru2DaGame
Damn.....straight from the Picnic.....right to Layitlow....lol...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 07:23 PM~17900475
> *Still Hated, Hellraizer, 95rangeron14z, Da Beast21, 305KingCadillac, 305low, Ghost305, CADILLAC D, 809LS, chevyboy01, Tru2DaGame
> Damn.....straight from the Picnic.....right to Layitlow....lol...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

On behalf of all of us MAJESTICS.....i wanna thank everybody that came out.....Our Daytona and Chicago brothers that made the trip,Street Styles,Firme Estilo, Puro Lows, Unique, Stylistics..and who ever else that made the trip down....all the local clubs and riders that came......I wanna thank Sherrod and Chulo for looking after buddy till the medics arrived....and cograts to those that took home a award !!!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

bad ass picnic. i just got drunk. the wife is still mad at me. who fought.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Figured someone would have alot of pics already...... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

One time for all the hoppers.........made a big turnout...... :biggrin: 
My dog Laz for burning two of my starters,..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Grand Hustle.......that hoe is bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 07:28 PM~17900509
> *On behalf of all of us MAJESTICS.....i wanna thank everybody that came out.....Our Daytona and Chicago brothers that made the trip,Street Styles,Firme Estilo, Puro Lows, Unique and who ever else that made the trip down....all the local clubs and riders that came......I wanna thank Sherrod and Chulo for looking after buddy till the medics arrived....and cograts to those that took home a award !!!!!!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Still Hated, Magik007, goldmember95, Hellraizer, Tru2DaGame, 94pimplac, miaryder05, CADILLAC D, INKSTINCT003, Euro2low :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 27 2010, 05:35 PM~17900550
> *Still Hated, Magik007, goldmember95, Hellraizer, Tru2DaGame, 94pimplac, miaryder05, CADILLAC D, INKSTINCT003, Euro2low  :biggrin:
> *


estas barrigona


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 27 2010, 05:36 PM~17900558
> *estas barrigona
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DOUBLE-O, YOU ALREADY HOME HOW WAS THE BEACH


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jun 27 2010, 05:10 PM~17900402
> *:banghead:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: lol


> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 08:39 PM~17900572
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: lol


> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 08:39 PM~17900572
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jun 27 2010, 05:41 PM~17900584
> *:biggrin: lol
> *


Time to work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

pic


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn man, wish i could have gone! Waiting for the pics Watson!! lol :drama: :drama:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jun 27 2010, 05:44 PM~17900607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, fuckTHErest, MR.GRUMPY, jr45, david, brian84corvette, SHORTY84, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, CADILLAC D, Mr lowrider305, str8lowriding, bckbmpr84, INKSTINCT003, miaryder05, Tru2DaGame
Lets go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 27 2010, 05:39 PM~17900569
> *DOUBLE-O,  YOU ALREADY HOME HOW WAS THE BEACH
> *


it was str8 , them argentinians were going crazy out there ....


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 05:56 PM~17900673
> *Nice Pic................
> *


 thanks my brothers(PLAYTIME) regal!!


----------



## Ghost305 (Feb 8, 2010)

FIGHT!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

And somebody gotta have a pic of Bubbas old Linc from Low Lyfe gas hopping on the muthafuckin bumper.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Jun 27 2010, 07:03 PM~17900022
> *thanks dawggie   ::420::
> *


4 shooooo homie


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 06:03 PM~17900716
> *4 shooooo homie
> *


You need two computers.......downloading pics........uploading here..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
You see you got a crowd...  :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ghost305_@Jun 27 2010, 06:02 PM~17900708
> *FIGHT!!!
> *


dude got knocked the fuck out..........................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Good picnic, had a good time..........................and thanks for the best engine award. :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 27 2010, 06:07 PM~17900747
> *Good picnic, had a good time..........................and thanks for the best engine award. :thumbsup:
> *


nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for GRAND HUSTLE that bitch looked good out there.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Much props to Majestics for a fuckin great rawwwwwww ass picnic and much props to Danny for Grand Hustle

danny str8 up homie I got say ur car is my new favvv car down here in miami hans down!!!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Where the pictures and videos at


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

36 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: majikmike0118, MISTER ED, SHORTY84, Goonies, Da Beast21, IIMPALAA, INKSTINCT003, Magik007, Tru2DaGame, DOUBLE-O, fleetwood88, Mr lowrider305, HIT EM UP, impalamike63, second 2none eddie, ELMAÑOSO863, bckbmpr84, chevyboy01, Still Hated, 94pimplac, CADILLAC D, MR.GRUMPY, Ghost305, str8lowriding


heeeelllllllllllooooooooooooo


----------



## Ghost305 (Feb 8, 2010)

find some videos from the picnic here my youtube channel


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 07:11 PM~17900781
> *36 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: majikmike0118, MISTER ED, SHORTY84, Goonies, Da Beast21, IIMPALAA, INKSTINCT003, Magik007, Tru2DaGame, DOUBLE-O, fleetwood88, Mr lowrider305, HIT EM UP, impalamike63, second 2none eddie, ELMAÑOSO863, bckbmpr84, chevyboy01, Still Hated, 94pimplac, CADILLAC D, MR.GRUMPY, Ghost305, str8lowriding
> heeeelllllllllllooooooooooooo
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: LOL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

all majestics all ay everyday..........


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 08:11 PM~17900781
> *36 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: majikmike0118, MISTER ED, SHORTY84, Goonies, Da Beast21, IIMPALAA, INKSTINCT003, Magik007, Tru2DaGame, DOUBLE-O, fleetwood88, Mr lowrider305, HIT EM UP, impalamike63, second 2none eddie, ELMAÑOSO863, bckbmpr84, chevyboy01, Still Hated, 94pimplac, CADILLAC D, MR.GRUMPY, Ghost305, str8lowriding
> heeeelllllllllllooooooooooooo
> *



Sup Ed !


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 27 2010, 09:14 PM~17900808
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: :wave: LOL
> *



i was waiting for you what happened


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jun 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17900819
> *Sup Ed  !
> *



sup CUBAN LINC..... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going to say this I dont care about what happend....I didn't go to the picnice to see someone get knockd out,fight, w.e. yall wann call it...I went there with my wife & friends to have a good time...soooo plz stop askin me if I have video/pics on what happend...Str8up i ant that type of person to post something like that on the net that happend to someone...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 07:15 PM~17900820
> *i was waiting for you what happened
> *


 sorry man, i wanted to go but i'm takin forever on the damn interior, work has been slow and $$$ isnt all that great to be dumpin in on this, so its takin me a lil longer than planned.  :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Thats all the pics the wife and kids took before the camera died...... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 27 2010, 09:21 PM~17900862
> *  sorry man, i wanted to go but i'm takin forever on the damn interior, work has been slow and $$$ isnt all that great to be dumpin in on this, so its takin me a lil longer tan planned.   :tears:
> *



I KNOW JUST MESSING WITH YA....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 06:21 PM~17900856
> *Im going to say this I dont care about what happend....I didn't go to the picnice to see someone get knockd out,fight, w.e. yall wann call it...I went there with my wife & friends to have a good time...soooo plz stop askin me if I have video/pics on what happend...Str8up i ant that type of person to post something like that on the net that happend to someone...
> *


   ....Enough Said........................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I KNOW YOU GOT ME SO I'LL START...*


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 07:23 PM~17900876
> *I KNOW JUST MESSING WITH YA....
> *


i'm def tryin to make it to the firme show in october, im hopin and prayin i have this shit finished or close enough to take it to their show, maybe you'll make it there.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 06:25 PM~17900894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ghost305_@Jun 27 2010, 06:02 PM~17900708
> *FIGHT!!!
> *


CAN U PLEASE TELL ME WHY U WOULD EVEN POST THAT LETS TALK ABOUT THE GOOD OF THE SHOW NOT THE BAD DON'T POST ANY MORE VIDEO OR PICS THE FIGHT ITS NOT RIGHT AND NOT FAIR


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

34 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: ELMAÑOSO863, carsavvy305, bckbmpr84, SHORTY84, MISTER ED, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, chevyboy01, *swanginbigbodies*, IIMPALAA, Still Hated, CADILLAC D, majikmike0118, second 2none eddie, DOUBLE-O, miaryder05, Hellraizer, INKSTINCT003, Mr lowrider305, str8lowriding, fleetwood88, Magik007, rollin_nemo, ELPURO, Ghost305





yall have a safe trip out there


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2010, 06:11 PM~17900777
> *one time for GRAND HUSTLE that bitch looked good out there.....
> *



YES IT DID BEST CAR OUT THERE DID U SEE THE GOLD LEFT WHITE WALLS MAN ON POINT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 27 2010, 06:27 PM~17900919
> *CAN U PLEASE TELL ME WHY U WOULD EVEN POST THAT LETS TALK ABOUT THE GOOD OF THE SHOW NOT THE BAD DON'T POST ANY MORE VIDEO OR PICS THE FIGHT ITS NOT RIGHT AND NOT FAIR
> *


X 2.........thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 27 2010, 09:07 PM~17900747
> *Good picnic, had a good time..........................and thanks for the best engine award. :thumbsup:
> *












































:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 27 2010, 06:29 PM~17900929
> *YES IT DID BEST CAR OUT THERE DID U SEE THE GOLD LEFT WHITE WALLS MAN ON POINT
> *


There was two out there with leafed whitewalls....................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 27 2010, 06:07 PM~17900747
> *Good picnic, had a good time..........................and thanks for the best engine award. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 09:21 PM~17900863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  damn man...someday


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> *I KNOW YOU GOT ME SO I'LL START...*
> 
> 
> good picture..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: 












:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 06:31 PM~17900953
> * damn man...someday
> *


It can be.....................   :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17900933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghost305 (Feb 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 27 2010, 08:27 PM~17900919
> *CAN U PLEASE TELL ME WHY U WOULD EVEN POST THAT LETS TALK ABOUT THE GOOD OF THE SHOW NOT THE BAD DON'T POST ANY MORE VIDEO OR PICS THE FIGHT ITS NOT RIGHT AND NOT FAIR
> *


what happened happenned....not my fault it did homie....the show was the shiznet....it was great so see some low lows come out for once....but im just showing the kinda stupid shit has been going on over the years dat cause shit like lowrider mag show to nt come down to miami no mo...sooo much fuckin beef nigggaaa


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

On point !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THE CAR IS HARD AS FUCK


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 27 2010, 09:29 PM~17900929
> *YES IT DID BEST CAR OUT THERE DID U SEE THE GOLD LEFT WHITE WALLS MAN ON POINT
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

8 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


Damn, Miami Fest is live tonight...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ghost305_@Jun 27 2010, 06:36 PM~17900987
> *what happened happenned....not my fault it did homie....the show was the shiznet....it was great so see some low lows come out for once....but im just showing the kinda stupid shit has been going on over the years dat cause shit like lowrider mag show to nt come down to miami no mo...sooo much fuckin beef nigggaaa
> *


No doubt.......there's alot of shit that goes unseen.......****** shit talk in Cali all the time.....just gotta walk away sometimes.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 09:25 PM~17900894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, SHORTY84, EMISTER ED, PAYASO'S49, chevyboy01, 06hemiram, Impressive_regal, Patience Did Pay, Da Beast21, fleetwood88, majikmike0118
Now between the three of you............damn..................just need Chulo.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*AND NOW THANKS TO THE HOST*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

The city we love............................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 09:42 PM~17901026
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*THATS NOT MY GOOD SIDE.......*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

My brother and his wife palying with the tree climber........... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 27 2010, 06:47 PM~17901067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 08:21 PM~17900863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see the car at the Picnic. I know it wasn't finished and you must have put some long hours to get it there. Thanks for showing the Fleetwood. That car is on point and can't wait to see it completed. The Red Golds and Purple looks great together and the murals on the paint have a story about MIAMI in them. Loved it. Great Work.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Sucks that the Beef didn't Stay at home. Their was other cars to Hop that we couldn't see because it got cut off early.

BUT MAN WAS IT HOT ! ! ! ! !


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 09:52 PM~17901112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats shit was fucked up.......................


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 09:59 PM~17901184
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you wrong for that...hahaha


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HEY UNCLE SAM*


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

THANKS TO MAJESTICS FOR A GREAT TIME.WE WILL DEFINATELY BE AT THE NEXT ONE AND THANKS FOR HAVING US.............................  



  STREETSTYLE


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOO

GOOD FINALLY MEETING YOU....*


























:biggrin:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 10:05 PM~17901227
> *HEY UNCLE SAM
> 
> 
> ...


what happend to the inside pics :biggrin:


----------



## Laddii Lowrider (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ghost305_@Jun 27 2010, 06:36 PM~17900987
> *what happened happenned....not my fault it did homie....the show was the shiznet....it was great so see some low lows come out for once....but im just showing the kinda stupid shit has been going on over the years dat cause shit like lowrider mag show to nt come down to miami no mo...sooo much fuckin beef nigggaaa
> *


 FUK that! I say who ever has photos of what went down and or videos must post.... the picnic was WACK & the fight was the best part .. ..I mean come on who the fuk throws a picnic and charges to get in and buy food & drinks.. talk about CHEAP!! ... the only reason that everyones on here is cause they all want to get the cheese.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 05:28 PM~17900509
> *On behalf of all of us MAJESTICS.....i wanna thank everybody that came out.....Our Daytona and Chicago brothers that made the trip,Street Styles,Firme Estilo, Puro Lows, Unique, Stylistics..and who ever else that made the trip down....all the local clubs and riders that came......I wanna thank Sherrod and Chulo for looking after buddy till the medics arrived....and cograts to those that took home a award !!!!!!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jun 27 2010, 10:09 PM~17901258
> *what happend to the inside pics :biggrin:
> *



OH MY BAD..... I'LL GO TO YOUR HOUSE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laddii Lowrider_@Jun 27 2010, 07:11 PM~17901276
> *FUK that! I say who ever has photos of what went down and or videos must post.... the picnic was WACK & the fight was the best part .. ..I mean come on who the fuk throws a picnic and charges to get in and buy food &  drinks.. talk about CHEAP!! ... the only reason that everyones on here is cause they all want to get the cheese.
> *


Well next time keep your ass at home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Laddii Lowrider_@Jun 27 2010, 07:11 PM~17901276
> *FUK that! I say who ever has photos of what went down and or videos must post.... the picnic was WACK & the fight was the best part .. ..I mean come on who the fuk throws a picnic and charges to get in and buy food &  drinks.. talk about CHEAP!! ... the only reason that everyones on here is cause they all want to get the cheese.
> *


 :uh: :nono: we dont need none of this dramma at these events we take out our family to have good time not to wait wen a fight is gona happend girls in layitlow :no:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SECOND TO NONE......*


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Laddii Lowrider_@Jun 27 2010, 09:11 PM~17901276
> *FUK that! I say who ever has photos of what went down and or videos must post.... the picnic was WACK & the fight was the best part .. ..I mean come on who the fuk throws a picnic and charges to get in and buy food &  drinks.. talk about CHEAP!! ... the only reason that everyones on here is cause they all want to get the cheese.
> *


Welll. not all us GIRLS are like this one.........

THANK YOU MAJESTICS FOR THE PICNIC!!! HAD LOT OF FUN... NOW TO THE PICS


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 27 2010, 07:23 PM~17901350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Cutty and Linc were doing it fool.................  :biggrin:


----------



## Laddii Lowrider (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 07:16 PM~17901316
> *Well next time keep your ass at home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laddii Lowrider_@Jun 27 2010, 07:25 PM~17901368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ur second post........................i see what our future has in store for us.........


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Today I was "MR WIDE ANGLE"

:biggrin:


----------



## Laddii Lowrider (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jun 27 2010, 07:24 PM~17901357
> *Welll. not all us GIRLS are like this one.........
> 
> THANK YOU MAJESTICS FOR THE PICNIC!!! HAD LOT OF FUN... NOW TO THE PICS
> *


aight GROUPIE.. ..


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Majestics and Streetstyle










Still Hated & Hoppin92










Majestics rides










So Hood










Made You A Hater


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Laddii Lowrider_@Jun 27 2010, 09:27 PM~17901389
> *aight GROUPIE.. ..
> *


Whatever Bitch- get to stepping hoe!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 27 2010, 07:26 PM~17901382
> *Today I was "MR WIDE ANGLE"
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Tight work fool................ :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Watson did you take a pic of are linc


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 10:29 PM~17901412
> *Tight work fool................ :biggrin:
> *


I just do it for fun now.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jun 27 2010, 07:28 PM~17901410
> *Whatever Bitch- get to stepping hoe!!!
> *


Let that shit ride lil sis...................dont have time for these lil kids.......


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jun 27 2010, 07:28 PM~17901410
> *Whatever Bitch- get to stepping hoe!!!
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 27 2010, 07:30 PM~17901427
> *I just do it for fun now.
> *


Im just the guy who presses the button.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MUCH PROPZ HOMIE


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jun 27 2010, 07:24 PM~17901357
> *Welll. not all us GIRLS are like this one.........
> 
> THANK YOU MAJESTICS FOR THE PICNIC!!! HAD LOT OF FUN... NOW TO THE PICS
> *





nice avatar


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17901439
> *Im just the guy who presses the button.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 27 2010, 10:26 PM~17901382
> *Today I was "MR WIDE ANGLE"
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 27 2010, 08:26 PM~17901382
> *Today I was "MR WIDE ANGLE"
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


them some badass pics maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaando, what kinda cam you got?


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Streetstyle Baby!!!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Jun 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17901459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An expensive one!
:biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cisco!!!!!!!




























Laz- Big M!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Louis & Mrs. Officer!!! You crazy!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

49 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
31 Members: ELMAÑOSO863, COUPE DE BEAR, 3.0.5-rideordie, DADECOUNTYMEXXX, rollin-orange, Laddii Lowrider, CANDYBLUE94, *monte24*, LiLMaMa10, *second 2none eddie, SHORTY84, 93brougham*, Unique84, Da Beast21, chevyboy01, cyclopes98, lalo22, Patience Did Pay, *Tru2DaGame, MR.GRUMPY*, BUBBA-D, GRAND HUSTLE, bckbmpr84, 1SIKLAC, *Mr lowrider305, lowbikeon20z,* *DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D, Lowridergame305, HEAVErollerz90*

:wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 27 2010, 07:43 PM~17901557
> *49 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 31 Members: ELMAÑOSO863, COUPE DE BEAR, 3.0.5-rideordie, DADECOUNTYMEXXX, rollin-orange, Laddii Lowrider, CANDYBLUE94, monte24, LiLMaMa10, second 2none eddie, SHORTY84, 93brougham, Unique84, Da Beast21, chevyboy01, cyclopes98, lalo22, Patience Did Pay, Tru2DaGame, MR.GRUMPY, BUBBA-D, GRAND HUSTLE, bckbmpr84, 1SIKLAC, Mr lowrider305, lowbikeon20z, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D, Lowridergame305, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...


Bear...................................................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, thats all I got from my Iphone :biggrin:


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 27 2010, 07:06 PM~17900738
> *dude got knocked the fuck out..........................
> *


he got knocked the fuck out cuz that ***** got him with a sucka punch yeah that ***** willie from blvds aces that ***** hits everyboby from behind he left like a bitch with his homeboy freddy .... bitchass niggass pulling gungs and shit like bitches grown up pussys ****** ....


----------



## Laddii Lowrider (Jun 28, 2010)

Bear :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 27 2010, 07:43 PM~17901557
> *49 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 31 Members: ELMAÑOSO863, COUPE DE BEAR, 3.0.5-rideordie, DADECOUNTYMEXXX, rollin-orange, Laddii Lowrider, CANDYBLUE94, monte24, LiLMaMa10, second 2none eddie, SHORTY84, 93brougham, Unique84, Da Beast21, chevyboy01, cyclopes98, lalo22, Patience Did Pay, Tru2DaGame, MR.GRUMPY, BUBBA-D, GRAND HUSTLE, bckbmpr84, 1SIKLAC, Mr lowrider305, lowbikeon20z, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D, Lowridergame305, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Laddii Lowrider (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 27 2010, 07:47 PM~17901609
> *he got knocked the fuck out cuz that ***** got him with a sucka punch yeah that ***** willie from blvds aces that ***** hits everyboby from behind he left like a bitch with his homeboy freddy .... bitchass niggass pulling gungs and shit like bitches grown up pussys ****** ....
> *


I smell a HATER!!!!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17901533
> *Thanks Wats.
> An expensive one!
> :biggrin:
> *


REALLY :cheesy: 
































































:uh: :biggrin: WHAT TYPE I SHHOULD SAY NAME BRAND, CHINGAO LOL


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 27 2010, 07:54 PM~17901670
> *REALLY  :cheesy:
> :uh:  :biggrin:  WHAT TYPE I SHHOULD SAY NAME BRAND, CHINGAO LOL
> *


Dont let him lie to you..........he got that shit from a crackhead by the shop....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 27 2010, 08:47 PM~17901609
> *he got knocked the fuck out cuz that ***** got him with a sucka punch yeah that ***** willie from blvds aces that ***** hits everyboby from behind he left like a bitch with his homeboy freddy .... bitchass niggass pulling gungs and shit like bitches grown up pussys ****** ....
> *


I REMEMBER A GUN BEING PULLED OUT ON ME A FEW YEARS BACK IN ORLANDO FROM A MIAMI GUY, HE WAS PISSED I WAS HAVIN FUN ALL IN ALL WE ALL WENT HOME WITH NO GRUDGES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 27 2010, 10:43 PM~17901557
> *49 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 31 Members: ELMAÑOSO863, COUPE DE BEAR, 3.0.5-rideordie, DADECOUNTYMEXXX, rollin-orange, Laddii Lowrider, CANDYBLUE94, monte24, LiLMaMa10, second 2none eddie, SHORTY84, 93brougham, Unique84, Da Beast21, chevyboy01, cyclopes98, lalo22, Patience Did Pay, Tru2DaGame, MR.GRUMPY, BUBBA-D, GRAND HUSTLE, bckbmpr84, 1SIKLAC, Mr lowrider305, lowbikeon20z, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, INKSTINCT003, CADILLAC D, Lowridergame305, HEAVErollerz90
> 
> ...


Whats good....


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 08:55 PM~17901675
> *Dont let him lie to you..........he got that shit from a crackhead by the shop....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY NEXT GUESS WAS GONNA BE AN EXPOSABLE 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jun 27 2010, 05:44 PM~17900607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nastasity_305 (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 27 2010, 08:47 PM~17901609
> *he got knocked the fuck out cuz that ***** got him with a sucka punch yeah that ***** willie from blvds aces that ***** hits everyboby from behind he left like a bitch with his homeboy freddy .... bitchass niggass pulling gungs and shit like bitches grown up pussys ****** ....
> *





People love to hate here and it's stupid what do you get out of talking this shit. people need to let it go already dont you think ---- rideordie. if you have such a problem with these guys it's between you and them. putting your opinion out there makes the situation worse. what ever happened -HAPPENED- who are you to talk shit anyone here


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

helping my ***** LAZ out.GET THAT MONEY HOMIE......................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash nice seeing you again homie..thanks for that pic of my ride!!!

<img src=\'http://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww181/MRLOWRIDER305/DSC09909.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww181/MRLOWRIDER305/DSC09908.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww181/MRLOWRIDER305/DSC09907.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

thanx all ya for the props doggs, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 07:23 PM~17901348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 27 2010, 09:56 PM~17901693
> *I REMEMBER A GUN BEING PULLED OUT ON ME A FEW YEARS BACK IN ORLANDO FROM A MIAMI GUY, HE WAS PISSED I WAS HAVIN FUN ALL IN ALL WE ALL WENT HOME WITH NO GRUDGES
> *


THAT CUASE YOU WAS THE LOUDEST NIIKKUA AT THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

>


 :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:0


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*TIGHT WORK ON DEM PICS!!! WUD UP 2 ALL MY OLD SKOL HOMIES... GO TO SEE YALL ****** BEIN HARD IN DA GAME TIGHT WORK...*


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

anytime watson.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 27 2010, 09:32 PM~17902133
> *THAT CUASE YOU WAS THE LOUDEST NIIKKUA AT THE PICNIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


LIKE I SAID, WE WAS HAVIN FUN................... WELL ATLEAST I WAS LOL. :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 27 2010, 11:42 PM~17902272
> *anytime watson.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 27 2010, 10:44 PM~17902304
> *:biggrin:
> LIKE I SAID, WE WAS HAVIN FUN................... WELL ATLEAST I WAS LOL.  :happysad:
> *


YOU WAS DRUNK AS FUCK AS THE CROWD WAS YELLING POLK COUNTY :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 27 2010, 09:14 PM~17902674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS DUDE!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nastasity_305_@Jun 27 2010, 09:11 PM~17901865
> *People love to hate here and it's stupid what do you get out of talking this shit.  people need to let it go already dont you think ---- rideordie. if you have such a problem with these guys it's between you and them. putting your opinion out there makes the situation worse. what ever happened -HAPPENED- who are you to talk shit anyone here
> *


well thats my opinion and if u dont like to reply 2 it.. but these 2 guys they always fuck pinics up they r lucky they havent found a crazy ***** that its going to pull a gun to them n killed theirs asses down...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 27 2010, 10:00 PM~17902507
> *YOU WAS DRUNK AS FUCK AS THE CROWD WAS YELLING POLK COUNTY  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIpLd0WQKCY


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jun 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17900715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice shot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Surfer boy couldve said w.e he wanted bur we painted,patterned,juiced the car in 3 days thats all im saying. Just something got fucked up on the pump. Thanks watson if anyone got pics of the linc frm sudden impact post


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im done post more later


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

so who won the hop??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 28 2010, 09:43 AM~17904911
> *so who won the hop??
> *


*IM not sure homie...the cops shut it down but there was like 2 more hoppers that dide'nt hopp*


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 28 2010, 08:48 AM~17904928
> *IM not sure homie...the cops shut it down but there was like 2 more hoppers that dide'nt hopp
> *



no shit..


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a alpine 1000 watt amp for sale in excellent condition amp is a monster I only used for a month come and get it $100 firm!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 28 2010, 09:25 AM~17904835
> *Surfer boy couldve said w.e he wanted bur we painted,patterned,juiced the car in 3 days thats all im saying. Just something got fucked up on the pump. Thanks watson if anyone got pics of the linc frm sudden impact post
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 28 2010, 09:53 AM~17904946
> *no shit..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 28 2010, 09:43 AM~17904911
> *so who won the hop??
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

clay doing his thing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 10:04 AM~17904980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nastasity_305 (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17902940
> *well thats my opinion and if u dont like to reply 2 it.. but these 2 guys they always fuck pinics up they r lucky they havent found a crazy ***** that its going to pull a gun to them n killed theirs asses down...
> *





Like i said what happened happened............. it's seems like you're the one that is dying to kill them.... you're stupid


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laddii Lowrider_@Jun 27 2010, 08:53 PM~17901662
> *I smell a HATER!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey johanna stop talking shit here .u know ur man willy is a pussy that sucker punches ****** and he aways gada put out a lil gun like a pussy he neva fights 1 on 1


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 10:32 PM~17902138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

PARTIN OUT CUTLASS


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 27 2010, 10:40 PM~17902940
> *well thats my opinion and if u dont like to reply 2 it.. but these 2 guys they always fuck pinics up they r lucky they havent found a crazy ***** that its going to pull a gun to them n killed theirs asses down...
> *


so dam tru they aways fuk up ..one time in a hang out willy got beef with a 305 toy and willy pulled a gun out fuking pussy nava fights 1 on 1 just sucker punches then runs


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jun 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17900667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jun 28 2010, 10:18 AM~17905051
> *nice pic :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz man..The photos that Im happy with Im tagin tham...I was not realy on the photography thing dowg is was soooo damn HOTTTTTTTT


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

I have all LS Trim if anyone is interested
Windshield, Rear Window, Side Mouldings, Felt Trim, Window Trim
$200 obo
786-427-0369
PM for pics in signature


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 05:28 PM~17900509
> *On behalf of all of us MAJESTICS.....i wanna thank everybody that came out.....Our Daytona and Chicago brothers that made the trip,Street Styles,Firme Estilo, Puro Lows, Unique, Stylistics..and who ever else that made the trip down....all the local clubs and riders that came......I wanna thank Sherrod and Chulo for looking after buddy till the medics arrived....and cograts to those that took home a award !!!!!!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  X10


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I should've taken my camera.
But I was too busy trying to figure out wtf was wrong with the lincoln that I wouldn't have had time anyway.


btw, the first time we clicked the front of the Lincoln was yesterday morning.
The front was working perfect.
One of the back check valves was messed up so we did a quick fix and put the batteries to charge.

Didn't click the car till we were at the picnic.
96 volts was over spinning the number 9 gear.
dropped it down to 72 and it was starving for power.

Turned out being a bad battery. 
Then a solenoid got messed up since the solenoids were setup for 96v but tried running 72v.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WATSON.... TH!S ONES FOR YOU.....*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SINCE NOT ALL THE CARS GOT TO HOP. HOW ABOUT YALL FINISH HERE ON THIS FRIDAY... TO OFFICIALLY START OFF THE FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP. ITLL BE EVERY OTHER WEEK. BUT LETS FINISH THE HOP OFF....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 28 2010, 09:54 AM~17905559
> *SINCE NOT ALL THE CARS GOT TO HOP. HOW ABOUT YALL FINISH HERE ON THIS FRIDAY... TO OFFICIALLY START OFF THE FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP. ITLL BE EVERY OTHER WEEK. BUT LETS FINISH THE HOP OFF....
> *



Nice................a lowrider hangout, everyone can come out to and not have to run from the Police.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 27 2010, 11:40 PM~17902940
> *well thats my opinion and if u dont like to reply 2 it.. but these 2 guys they always fuck pinics up they r lucky they havent found a crazy ***** that its going to pull a gun to them n killed theirs asses down...
> *


why you here talking shit homeboy, you have no idea on what ur talking about.. go get get ur facts str8, and then call me or come see me.. and we can handle it any way you way want homie

the funny thing was i wasnt even there, and u accusing me of things that didnt happen..

i dont get involed in all the crap anymore,i wanna enjoy the hop see some cars and go back to reg. life,if it dont pertain to my "real" ****** i trully dont care..

its funny cause no one is talking bout the few ****** that got to kick that kid in the head while he was down..

like i said mr P.I aka snitch go get ur facts str8 before you come out here talking nonsense


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jun 28 2010, 08:22 AM~17905066
> *PARTIN OUT CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the interior


----------



## HEAVYEAGLE (Jun 28, 2010)

little kids like to throw rocks n run like pussies.......HOPE YOU ARE READY FOR THE CHROME EAGLE since you like toys....now go fix that tooth......well c u soon


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 28 2010, 10:58 AM~17905593
> *why you here talking shit homeboy, you have no idea on what ur talking about.. go get get ur facts str8, and then call me or come see me.. and we can handle it any way you way want homie
> 
> the funny thing was i wasnt even there, and u accusing me of things that didnt happen..
> ...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

whats good dre..?


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

Funny how deez keyboard steroids work...all deez nigguhz talk mad shyt behind da keyboard bout a certain individual being a pussy but don't see nobody goin up 2 no 1 n sayin shyt in person...derz was a few nigguhz der dat don't kno wen 2 shut da fuk up sum1 was bound 2 get dey mouf checked..he stepped up 2 da plate n took a swing is all dat happened der was no pussy shyt goin down I back him 100% kuz I felt like checkin a couple peepz myself I just can't catch a case..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Jun 28 2010, 09:33 AM~17905835
> *whats good dre..?
> *


CHILLING BRO.. WUS GOOD WITH YOU.. I DIDNT SEE YOU YESTERDAY..


----------



## HEAVYEAGLE (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by controversy_@Jun 28 2010, 09:34 AM~17905841
> *Funny how deez keyboard steroids work...all deez nigguhz talk mad shyt behind da keyboard bout a certain individual being a pussy but don't see nobody goin up 2 no 1 n sayin shyt in person...derz was a few nigguhz der dat don't kno wen 2 shut da fuk up sum1 was bound 2 get dey mouf checked..he stepped up 2 da plate n took a swing is all dat happened der was no pussy shyt goin down I back him 100% kuz I felt like checkin a couple peepz myself I just can't catch a case..
> *






IF U SCARED GO TO CHURCH


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah im sorry to everyone i couldnt make it im trying to get some stuff done with my car....!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 11:40 AM~17905471
> *WATSON.... TH!S ONES FOR YOU.....
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Why did you change the high lock-up spindles?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*WhiteChocolate


damn homie your photos looking real good*


----------



## cookie_13 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 07:21 PM~17900856
> *Im going to say this I dont care about what happend....I didn't go to the picnice to see someone get knockd out,fight, w.e. yall wann call it...I went there with my wife & friends to have a good time...soooo plz stop askin me if I have video/pics on what happend...Str8up i ant that type of person to post something like that on the net that happend to someone...
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Now that is a Factory look to add tweeters to the rear. Most would not know you used the front handle bezels also in the rear. This car was very attention to detail.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 28 2010, 11:58 AM~17906049
> *WhiteChocolate
> damn homie your photos looking real good
> *


Thanks. I was trying to introduce myself but you were busy every time I saw you. Maybe next time so people could put a face to the username.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

The gold leaf on the White walls really nice.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:cheesy: MUSHROOMS :cheesy:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:0


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

sucio138


whats up, homie? the cars looked great yesterday... i was lookin for yall, but that sun wasn't playin...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 27 2010, 06:36 PM~17900993
> *THE CAR IS HARD AS FUCK
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics of a nice car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 28 2010, 01:05 PM~17906105
> *Thanks. I was trying to introduce myself but you were busy every time I saw you. Maybe next time so people could put a face to the username.
> *


  Man you should said whats up homie...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MISTER ED, Made You A Hater, massacre, Mr lowrider305, Low_Ski_13, caprice ridah, lalo22, ripsta85, KING LINCOLN, INKSTINCT003, 64SSVERT, ninty6 lincoln, viejitos miami

wus good whiteboi  :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 28 2010, 11:13 AM~17906165
> *:cheesy:  MUSHROOMS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WATSON.....SAK PASE'*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 28 2010, 11:50 AM~17906515
> *MISTER ED, Made You A Hater, massacre, Mr lowrider305, Low_Ski_13, caprice ridah, lalo22, ripsta85, KING LINCOLN, INKSTINCT003, 64SSVERT, ninty6 lincoln, viejitos miami
> 
> wus good whiteboi   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

one night job :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jun 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17901609
> *he got knocked the fuck out cuz that ***** got him with a sucka punch yeah that ***** willie from blvds aces that ***** hits everyboby from behind he left like a bitch with his homeboy freddy .... bitchass niggass pulling gungs and shit like bitches grown up pussys ****** ....
> *


HOME BOY WACTH UR MOUTH U NEED TO GROW UP N STOP HIDIN BEHIND A SCREEN NAME IF U GOT SOME THING TO SAY TO WILLY FREDDY OR ANY 1 FROM BLVD ACES GET AT ME! MY NAME IS (JERRY)


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

*THERES ALOT OF GOOD PICS AND THE PICNIC / CAR SHOW WAS REALLY GOOD,
BUT IN MY OPINION THE ***** THAT GOT HIT SHOULD HAVE NEVER STARTED WITH THE ***** THAT GAVE US A GOOD SHOW.</span>*

<span style=\'color:red\'>THAT DISRESPECTFUL....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, "ACE", STR8CLOWNIN LS, Low_Ski_13, orientalmontecarlo, monte24, second 2none eddie, Fleetwood 305, ripsta85, 64SSVERT, caprice ridah, controversy, KING LINCOLN, IIMPALAA, impalamike63


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BY THE WAY I GOT PLENTY OF PICS IN MY TOPIC....


CLICK ON THE TOPIC BELOW "THRU MY EYES" ENJOY....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 28 2010, 12:34 PM~17905844
> *CHILLING BRO.. WUS GOOD WITH YOU.. I DIDNT SEE YOU YESTERDAY..
> *



EVEN IF WHO WAS THERE YOU WERE TOO DRUNK TO SEE HIM...... :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Jun 28 2010, 07:17 AM~17905042
> *hey johanna stop talking shit here .u know ur man willy is a pussy that sucker punches ****** and he aways gada put out a lil gun like a pussy he neva fights 1 on 1
> *


***** IF U THINK IMMA PUSSY THEN COME GET IT AND KEEP MY LADYS NAME OUT UR MOUTH FUCKIN WIT ME IS ONE THING BUT FUCKIN WIT MY FAMILY IS AN OTHER SO IF U REALLY THINK IMMA PUSSY THEN STEP TO ME U AND UR LIL BOYFRIEND 305 RIDEORDIE IM REAL U ****** FAKE FUCKIN PUSSY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 11:15 AM~17906715
> *EVEN IF WHO WAS THERE YOU WERE TOO DRUNK TO SEE HIM...... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so you noticed. drank a bottle of absolute and started with a hennessy.. my wife had to buy me some greasy colombian food to kill the drunkness a bit. but i had great time


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

good to see alot of old faces out there ......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 28 2010, 02:18 PM~17906751
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so you noticed. drank a bottle of absolute and started with a hennessy.. my wife had to buy me some greasy colombian food to kill the drunkness a bit. but i had great time
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

now that everything is cleared up, luis where is my "BEST DONK" award... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BOWTIE SOUTH anything but "ORIGINAL" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jun 28 2010, 02:34 PM~17906875
> *now that everything is cleared up, luis where is my "BEST DONK" award...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BOWTIE SOUTH  anything but "ORIGINAL"
> ...












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks hommie i didnt see you but i saw the ride its come a long way since ive seen it back in tha days



> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jun 28 2010, 12:18 PM~17906214
> *sucio138
> whats up, homie? the cars looked great yesterday... i was lookin for yall, but that sun wasn't playin...
> *


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

kreeping dawgggg
19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: sucio138, A HATERS NIGHTMARE, Unique84, *nihilist*, ninty6 lincoln, Tru2DaGame, sour diesel, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, KING LINCOLN, blackonblack64, sickassscion, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, chevyboy01, Fleetwood 305, impalamike63


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 01:37 PM~17906892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SW!TCH!TTER LOOK!N GOOD ALL P!NK....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAVING A LIL FUN......*


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 07:06 AM~17904988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanxz homie EL MESERO hit highest and i got the trophy sad other competetors dint get to hop cuz of wut went down ..
on another note after it all calm down hoppers continued to hop and didnt not hit higher than EL MESERO that day ..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 12:26 PM~17907322
> *SW!TCH!TTER LOOK!N GOOD ALL P!NK....
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fool, I gotta thank my boy luis (whiteboy) and my dawg danny on that one, for helping a ***** out, all last week with that.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 07:44 PM~17901580
> *Bear...................................................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yo wuzzup homie


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laddii Lowrider_@Jun 27 2010, 07:49 PM~17901633
> *Bear  :wave:
> *



hey wussup , who are u?? :dunno:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

finally droped


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

STN BOYS


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 28 2010, 10:09 AM~17906132
> *The gold leaf on the White walls really nice.
> 
> 
> ...


thanx i was bored.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

[/quote]
yooooooooo ed let me gold leave ur camera :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CHROME G BODY SPINDLES FOR SALE


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Will trade a custom paint job for a Regal or 2 door square blazer. 
Let me know!


Also will trade my regal...lol


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 28 2010, 05:25 PM~17908356
> *Will trade a custom paint job for a Regal or 2 door square blazer.
> Let me know!
> Also will trade my regal...lol
> *


****** getting back into it???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 01:55 PM~17906543
> *WATSON.....SAK PASE'
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 28 2010, 03:25 PM~17908356
> *Will trade a custom paint job for a Regal or 2 door square blazer.
> Let me know!
> Also will trade my regal...lol
> *


You see that all it took was going to the picnic. And yoo im buying the materials so we can work on the regal tomorrow


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 28 2010, 05:25 PM~17908356
> *Will trade a custom paint job for a Regal or 2 door square blazer.
> Let me know!
> Also will trade my regal...lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 28 2010, 01:58 PM~17906571
> *one night job  :biggrin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn yall boyz ant fuckin around... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laddii Lowrider_@Jun 27 2010, 09:11 PM~17901276
> *FUK that! I say who ever has photos of what went down and or videos must post.... the picnic was WACK & the fight was the best part .. ..I mean come on who the fuk throws a picnic and charges to get in and buy food &  drinks.. talk about CHEAP!! ... the only reason that everyones on here is cause they all want to get the cheese.
> *


ok first thing i see wrong is i didnt get to make it to the show but by the nice pictures it seems like it was a good turnout thanks guys :thumbsup: second thing i see wrong is the fact it seems like after every hangout or picnic whatever someons has to come on here an start a new user name and talks shit why cant everyone leave the ethuggin at there moms house were all grown folk either settle it how you gotta settle it face to face or just dont say shit and once again thanks for the pics guy mucho love


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Tru2DaGame, INKSTINCT003,massacre, saulgoode, lowriden
Whats good........................


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

im going to football pratice fuck this drama


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 28 2010, 03:17 PM~17908798
> *im going to football pratice fuck this drama
> *


You got 1 hr and 20 min......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 28 2010, 05:16 PM~17908786
> *Still Hated, Tru2DaGame, INKSTINCT003,massacre, saulgoode, lowriden
> Whats good........................
> *


chillin how about u :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 28 2010, 03:16 PM~17908786
> *Still Hated, Tru2DaGame, INKSTINCT003,massacre, saulgoode, lowriden
> Whats good........................
> *


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought the picnic was good.. we had some ppl breakin it down lol.. like Danny nd Surfer boy.. I have a video of Surfer boy dancing that shit is hilarious!!....nd damn was it hot as hell!! i got so burned  .. Glad everyone had a goodtime


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

>


yooooooooo ed let me gold leave ur camera :biggrin: 
:biggrin:
[/quote]


*ha ha ha i can do that myself.....*


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> yooooooooo ed let me gold leave ur camera :biggrin:
> :biggrin:


*ha ha ha i can do that myself.....*








[/quote]
sorry.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jun 27 2010, 07:24 PM~17901357
> *Welll. not all us GIRLS are like this one.........
> 
> THANK YOU MAJESTICS FOR THE PICNIC!!! HAD LOT OF FUN... NOW TO THE PICS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 28 2010, 03:38 PM~17909010
> *:thumbsup:
> *


oye loca who sprayinthakandy... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 28 2010, 06:39 PM~17909023
> *oye loca who sprayinthakandy... :biggrin:
> *



trick or treat aka eric


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 27 2010, 07:26 PM~17901382
> *Today I was "MR WIDE ANGLE"
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


whos trokita maaaaaaaaaaannnnndddddddooooooooooooo.?????


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 28 2010, 03:39 PM~17909023
> *oye loca who sprayinthakandy... :biggrin:
> *


yea i had that up alonggg time ago lol.. tryin to help Eric get some business cuz i the time he was tryin to buy something nd i dont even remember what it was lol.. i think it had somethin to do with his boat lol..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 28 2010, 03:44 PM~17909059
> *yea i had that up alonggg time ago lol.. tryin to help Eric get some business cuz i the time he was tryin to buy something nd i dont even remember what it was lol.. i think it had somethin to do with his boat lol..
> *


he such a cute guy....


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17909079
> *he such a cute guy....
> *


:rofl: i'll make sure to tell him you said that


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

second 2none eddie :wave:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Majestics put on a great show once again. Thanks for having us we had a great time. Hope to see some of you guys from Mia at our show in October.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*maj!k*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2010, 03:52 PM~17909144
> *Majestics put on a great show once again. Thanks for having us we had a great time. Hope to see some of you guys from Mia at our show in October.
> *


Without a doubt..........looking foward to it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 03:54 PM~17909158
> *maj!k
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 28 2010, 04:50 PM~17909120
> *second 2none eddie :wave:
> *


 :wave: WAS UP


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2010, 06:52 PM~17909144
> *Majestics put on a great show once again. Thanks for having us we had a great time. Hope to see some of you guys from Mia at our show in October.
> *


homie will be there....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 28 2010, 06:56 PM~17909167
> *Without a doubt..........looking foward to it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin:
> *


and for next year picnic it going to be an Central Florida......


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

nobody has any good/funny videos of the picnic??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 28 2010, 07:02 PM~17909230
> *and for next year picnic it going to be an Central Florida......
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 05:54 PM~17909158
> *maj!k
> 
> 
> ...


nice my ninja !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 28 2010, 05:02 PM~17909230
> *and for next year picnic it going to be an Central Florida......
> *


 :thumbsup: hopefully blvd .aces dosent go and it will be beef free...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2010, 03:52 PM~17909144
> *Majestics put on a great show once again. Thanks for having us we had a great time. Hope to see some of you guys from Mia at our show in October.
> *


 :cheesy: Most defintley we'll be there!!!.... Good seeing yall boys at pt's... you and rene owe me a night out, when i go up there in october.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 28 2010, 04:18 PM~17909331
> *:cheesy: Most defintley we'll be there!!!.... Good seeing yall boys at pt's... you and rene owe me a night out, when i go up there in october..  :biggrin:
> *


why werent u at the picnic?


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Jun 28 2010, 04:07 PM~17909265
> *:thumbsup:  hopefully  blvd .aces  dosent go and it will be beef free...
> *



LOOK PUSSY BOY, KEEP MY CLUB OUT OF YOUR FUCKING MOUTH. I ALREADY TOLD YOUR BITCH ASS ONCE. STOP RAPPING ON THIS SHIT AND TELL ME WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE. STOP BRINGING SHITS THAT HAPPENED BACK THEN, YOU'RE NOTHING BUT A LIL BITCH ASS ***** THAT HIDES BEHIND THE AUDIENCE WHEN SHIT GOES DOWN. BE A REAL ***** AND STEP UP TO THE PLATE.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

CHICO305

Que la verga!!! lol... 

te estabas portando como un loco deverdad!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 28 2010, 04:23 PM~17909360
> *why werent u at the picnic?
> *


lol....left the strip club (pt's) at 6:00 am.....passed out.. My car was there though. :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17909377
> *lol....left the strip club (pt's) at 6:00 am.....passed out.. My car was there though. :biggrin:
> *


yea i seen that lol.. i was like where the fuck is jose i havent seen him all day nd his car is here nd hes nowhere to be found lol.. nd bro there was this one dude that kinda looked like u from like the side nd from far lol..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

>


yooooooooo ed let me gold leave ur camera :biggrin: 
:biggrin:
[/quote]
lol.


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17909377
> *lol....left the strip club (pt's) at 6:00 am.....passed out.. My car was there though. :biggrin:
> *


they should make u a manager or part owner of PT's lol cuz ur always there..  :tongue:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 28 2010, 07:02 PM~17909230
> *and for next year picnic it going to be an Central Florida......
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 28 2010, 04:31 PM~17909433
> *they should make u a manager or part owner of PT's lol cuz ur always there..    :tongue:
> *


lol...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 28 2010, 04:02 PM~17909230
> *and for next year picnic it going to be an Central Florida......
> *


ill be att the next one .... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 28 2010, 04:18 PM~17909331
> *:cheesy: Most defintley we'll be there!!!.... Good seeing yall boys at pt's... you and rene owe me a night out, when i go up there in october..  :biggrin:
> *


you said pts!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17909517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gee thanks.. now imma have ppl talkin shit about my pic cuz everytime some1 posts a pic of me the shit talkin starts :yessad:


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jun 27 2010, 05:18 PM~17900444
> *:angry: sucks for him damm,  n we wonder y at times some people dont bring there cars out or come out to events ,but madd props to those bois that came from tampa or from far away :thumbsup:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD ..... STILL HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE JUST A LIL DISAPOINTED MY BOY HOWIE DIDNT GET TO HOP THE GOOSE HE PUT IN ALOT OF HARD WORK AND MONEY TO GET IT READY TO TAKE IT OUT THERE..... MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

it was good to meet some new people and hang out with the homies.had a good time


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slash+Jun 28 2010, 06:40 PM~17909517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL LETS ME START!!!!
THATS A BANGIN ASS


----------



## Still_Ridin_Clean (Nov 1, 2008)

SO WHEN IS FAT GEORGE AND LAZ ARE GOiNG TO HOP?
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Good picnic ill have my shit out soon wish i couldve walk around n looked at the cars

grand hustle deserves a crown rawest car in thw game period in my eyes.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still_Ridin_Clean_@Jun 28 2010, 06:01 PM~17909750
> *SO WHEN IS FAT GEORGE AND LAZ ARE GOiNG TO HOP?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol we workin on that bitch tryna get ir ready


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

If it isn't dj Kali (impalamike)


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 28 2010, 06:18 PM~17909331
> *:cheesy: Most defintley we'll be there!!!.... Good seeing yall boys at pt's... you and rene owe me a night out, when i go up there in october..  :biggrin:
> *


LOL this is Renne! And you know we got u when u come homie.  :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT AT THE SHOP.. BRINGING IT BACK.


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jun 28 2010, 05:13 PM~17909881
> *If it isn't dj Kali (impalamike)
> *


lol, Ccooommmoooo?!!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Jun 28 2010, 04:49 PM~17909615
> *ITS ALL GOOD ..... STILL HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE JUST A LIL DISAPOINTED MY BOY HOWIE DIDNT GET TO HOP THE GOOSE HE PUT IN ALOT OF HARD WORK AND MONEY TO GET IT READY TO TAKE IT OUT THERE..... MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


he hopped !!!!!!!!!! i got vidoe of it :wow:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Big :thumbsup: to GRAND HUSTLE, putting Second to None back on the map again. 

Now stick with the plan and finish, no more late night texts!!


----------



## PUROLOWS1984 (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jun 28 2010, 05:21 PM~17909944
> *he hopped !!!!!!!!!! i got vidoe of it  :wow:
> *


I MENT IN THE SHOW .... MOSTLY EVERY BODY HAD LEFT... ALOTRA!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jun 28 2010, 04:56 PM~17909695
> *WELL LETS ME START!!!!
> THATS A BANGIN ASS
> *


:tongue:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

25 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: LARGE, Chulow, chevyboy01, Tru2DaGame, cyclopes98, PUROLOWS1984, crucialjp, jrcerda, hoppin92, slash, CADILLAC D, RoLLiN ShReK, goldmember95, DADECOUNTYMEXXX, sixtreywit4, miaryder05, impalamike63, KING LINCOLN, fleetwood88

Damm, its crowded in this bitch! Everybody, move over a bit, let the fat people breath!!!!

Chulow......... :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ+Jun 28 2010, 07:27 PM~17910018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 28 2010, 07:40 PM~17909517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, I'll be the second to start..............

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2010, 07:31 PM~17910059
> *Ok, I'll be the second to start..............
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PUROLOWS1984_@Jun 28 2010, 05:27 PM~17910008
> *I MENT IN THE SHOW .... MOSTLY EVERY BODY HAD LEFT... ALOTRA!!!
> *


oct 17 !!!! at the FIRME ESTILO CAR SHOW he can go 1st


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jun 28 2010, 07:34 PM~17910094
> *oct 17 !!!! at the FIRME ESTILO CAR SHOW he can go 1st
> *


  
CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 28 2010, 08:19 PM~17909929
> *THIS FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT AT THE SHOP.. BRINGING IT BACK.
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2010, 05:18 PM~17909920
> *LOL this is Renne! And you know we got u when u come homie.    :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: ma *****!!....fo sho!... see you then :biggrin:


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

well im outties ppl.. see u guys whenever i get back on a computer again lol.. behave!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 28 2010, 04:02 PM~17909230
> *and for next year picnic it going to be an Central Florida......
> *


No Mamas Whey................................... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 28 2010, 04:18 PM~17909331
> *:cheesy: Most defintley we'll be there!!!.... Good seeing yall boys at pt's... you and rene owe me a night out, when i go up there in october..  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 27 2010, 09:26 PM~17900902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out Watson for that Hell on wheels. :biggrin: People all day were wondering what the fuck I did to this thing. :biggrin: Hard to believe this thing was sitting in a West Texas Field since 1973 until I brought her home the beginning of March. :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone got some monte carlo SS seats they wanna trade for these ?
these shits real clean i just want buckets, i dont care what color or condition


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash+Jun 28 2010, 06:40 PM~17909517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2!! :boink:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 28 2010, 06:16 PM~17910563
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2010, 05:26 PM~17910001
> *Big  :thumbsup: to GRAND HUSTLE, putting Second to None back on the map again.
> 
> Now stick with the plan and finish, no more late night texts!!
> *


lol. you the man


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jun 28 2010, 06:21 PM~17910607
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 28 2010, 05:10 PM~17909849
> *Good picnic ill have my shit out soon wish i couldve walk around n looked at the cars
> 
> grand hustle deserves a crown rawest car in thw game period in my eyes.
> *


thank you homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IN YA MOUF, where were you and the wifey....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

SWITCHITTER, REST IN PEACE c.c, lylorly
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 28 2010, 08:30 PM~17910699
> *SWITCHITTER, REST IN PEACE c.c, lylorly
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jun 28 2010, 09:24 PM~17910633
> *thank you homie
> *


Nice Avatar! 

:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 08:33 PM~17910728
> *Nice Avatar!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I THINK HE'LL HAVE A FEW TOO CHOOSE FROM :biggrin: 
GRAND HUSTLE LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jun 28 2010, 09:35 PM~17910743
> *I THINK HE'LL HAVE A FEW TOO CHOOSE FROM  :biggrin:
> GRAND HUSTLE LOOKS GREAT!
> *


Fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 28 2010, 09:32 PM~17910720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 08:37 PM~17910755
> *Fixed. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 08:24 PM~17910640
> *IN YA MOUF, where were you and the wifey....
> *



the wifey is bout to pop.. didnt wanna risk being on the road and something happen..

plus the wagon aint finished.. im postin as i go on my thread..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jun 28 2010, 09:56 PM~17910921
> *the wifey is bout to pop.. didnt wanna risk being on the road and something happen..
> 
> plus the wagon aint finished.. im postin as i go on my thread..
> *



YEA STAY CLOSE TO HER.... AND YES I GO TO YOUR THREAD AND L :nicoderm: K


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 28 2010, 09:06 PM~17911007
> *YEA STAY CLOSE TO HER.... AND YES I GO TO YOUR THREAD AND  L :nicoderm: K
> *


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jun 28 2010, 07:56 PM~17909695
> *WELL LETS ME START!!!!
> THATS A BANGIN ASS
> *



I agree....... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 28 2010, 07:40 PM~17909517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:wave: lady desire


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

cadillacnick,87 blazer wuz up chicos


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 28 2010, 06:46 PM~17909585
> *gee thanks.. now imma have ppl talkin shit about my pic cuz everytime some1 posts a pic of me the shit talkin starts  :yessad:
> *



yea it ok i guess lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

24 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: LARGE, 305KingCadillac, SIXONEFORLIFE, CANDYBLUE94, CadillacNick, 1SIKLAC, Still_Ridin_Clean, Lac-of-Respect</span>, iceman42776, crucialjp, grullj, miaryder05, 06hemiram, Florida City, hoppin92, Da Beast21, Hellraizer


<span style=\'color:blue\'>Celebrity in the house!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Jun 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17911456
> *yea it ok i guess lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i'd take care of it.... :rofl:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Since everybody got secret projects going on these days i got 60, 61, 63, and 64 cars im parting out, hit me up.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 28 2010, 06:19 PM~17909929
> *THIS FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT AT THE SHOP.. BRINGING IT BACK.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 09:17 PM~17910568
> *Good looking out Watson for that Hell on wheels.  :biggrin:  People all day were wondering what the fuck I did to this thing.  :biggrin:  Hard to believe this thing was sitting in a West Texas Field since 1973 until I brought her home the beginning of March.  :biggrin:
> *


*:biggrin: Anytime homie...Nice seeing you again sir...I got alot more pics just not realy in my mode to be posting up pics homie...*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

1964 SS Impala Convertible, 327 motor, automatic transmission, daily driver, blue interior, solid car, a must see. Some rust on the hood and right passenger door, A must see to appreciate value and body work.uncut all original, all trim in exc. condition clean title ready to go..Price 13,500 / OBO will trade for truck, F-350,


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Chulow, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Da Beast21, *DOUBLE-O,* Patience Did Pay, Who Productions, Magik007, HEAVErollerz90, Tru2DaGame

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Da beast Who mr majik whats good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 08:51 PM~17912278
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Chulow, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Da Beast21, DOUBLE-O, Patience Did Pay, Who Productions, Magik007, HEAVErollerz90, Tru2DaGame
> 
> ...



what they do fool , it was crazy hot out there sunday . i kept having to go in the ac to cool down.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ohhh yeah :biggrin: just finished playing with the video will post up in a few


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

To All Clubs Want to do a Unity In The Hood Picnic next year in Jan... Bring all the clubs together N have a great outing no drama Just a day of fun n food n drink n hoppin startin a sign in for this all who down to donate or want to talk hit me up

Lowriding Style C.C.
Sth. Fla

Hey we all need to come togehter n unite to show the rest of America we are here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 28 2010, 06:46 PM~17909079
> *he such a cute guy....
> *



Lol you're a fool!

"damnnn whoadie, it smell like some fat monkey up in this place whoadie" lol :wow:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

My contribution :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

DOUBLE POST
:biggrin: 

click on 360p and scroll to 720p and let it ride  

ENJOY!

05dbo4zmXeE&fmt=18


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 09:53 PM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


bad ass video chulow :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Jun 29 2010, 01:02 AM~17913071
> *bad ass video chulow  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie..  not bad for my first try :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 12:53 AM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 09:53 PM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Tight work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 11:53 PM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 28 2010, 07:09 PM~17911025
> *="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 12:53 AM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: BADASS VIDEO...HOW DO I GET A COPY????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 12:47 AM~17912951
> *My contribution  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DAM THATS A NICE CLEAN PIC THERE OF MY VAN ANY 1 ELES GOT PICS OF MY VAN POST THEM UP


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 09:53 PM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Yes sir.....................Tight work fool..........................  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2010, 08:49 AM~17883609
> *Them pigs got me this morning....
> 
> 
> ...


i feel u *****....went thru the same shit on a lunch break one day...lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chino83, MISTER ED, carsavvy305,* Da Beast21, Magik007*


:wave: :wave: GET TO WORK..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jun 29 2010, 07:49 AM~17914695
> *i feel u *****....went thru the same shit on a lunch break one day...lol
> 
> 
> ...



*THE CAR IS CURSED.* hno: hno:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2010, 07:01 AM~17914713
> *chino83, MISTER ED, carsavvy305, Da Beast21, Magik007
> :wave:  :wave: GET TO WORK.....  :biggrin:
> *


shoot, I'm driving around seeing patients !! Always on LIL on my iPhone though :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS+Jun 29 2010, 07:49 AM~17914695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats until she gets a makeover!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

looks like a good picnic!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Super clean set of 4 used 16" Vogue 225/60/R16 tires with chrome and gold Cadillac wheels.

Fits all Cadillac 5 lugs, 5x115mm, which is pretty much any Cadillac any year but Escalade.

The tread on these things are beautiful, as seen in picture. 

$600. Please message if interested. In Orlando


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jun 28 2010, 07:56 PM~17909695
> *WELL LETS ME START!!!!
> THATS A BANGIN ASS
> *


:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 28 2010, 07:40 PM~17909517
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:yes: :yes: :worship:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

*A/C Service and Repair!!!!!! hit me up!!!!</span></span>*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 28 2010, 03:52 PM~17909144
> *Majestics put on a great show once again. Thanks for having us we had a great time. Hope to see some of you guys from Mia at our show in October.
> *


No problem Homie Cant wait for that one!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NICE VIDEO CHULOW....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2010, 10:29 AM~17915259
> *NICE VIDEO CHULOW....
> *


thanks '00' re editing on the mac


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jun 29 2010, 10:33 AM~17915301
> *="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/exNSJHcKkdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

Majestics picnic was off the chain but hot as fuk.. i like to thank Majestics Car Club for having - SOLO FAMILIA Car Club - at there picinic. thank you guys, and hope to see your Car Club at our picnic comming soon ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2010, 10:29 AM~17915259
> *NICE VIDEO CHULOW....
> *


x2!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 11:53 PM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Bas ass video chulow!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 29 2010, 10:32 AM~17915683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *Made You A Hater*, fleetwood88, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, Chulow, str8chillen, viejitos miami



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 12:06 PM~17915902
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Made You A Hater, fleetwood88, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, Chulow, str8chillen, viejitos miami
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie..


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 28 2010, 05:26 PM~17910001
> *Big  :thumbsup: to GRAND HUSTLE, putting Second to None back on the map again.
> 
> Now stick with the plan and finish, no more late night texts!!
> *


we on the same page with that .. good to see second to none stayin tru to the game ... on that real lowriding shit


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 29 2010, 12:17 PM~17915992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 12:53 AM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 29 2010, 12:36 PM~17916144
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 28 2010, 09:37 PM~17912858
> *Lol you're a fool!
> 
> "damnnn whoadie, it smell like some fat monkey up in this place whoadie"  lol  :wow:
> *


lolololololololololol dam u remember that shit.......post that shit up....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 28 2010, 09:54 AM~17906022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jun 29 2010, 10:49 AM~17916239
> *lolololololololololol dam u remember that shit.......post that shit up....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_50EZw8fwM


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

sold


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 09:53 PM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

INKSTINCT003, LIL ROLY™, jrcerda, el checo, individualsbox
:wave:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Jun 28 2010, 10:56 PM~17912335
> *Da beast Who mr majik whats good
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

my ***** tortas shit painted,patternd,buffed,and juiced in 3 days


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 29 2010, 05:26 AM~17914793
> *:0
> Thats until she gets a makeover!
> *


 the only curse there is the fuckin red n blue in the rearveiw fuck them haters keep ridn


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 29 2010, 09:36 AM~17916144
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 09:53 PM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICEEEEEEEEEEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 28 2010, 09:53 PM~17912996
> *DOUBLE POST
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CHROME G BODY SPINDLES FOR SALE


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jun 29 2010, 05:23 PM~17919612
> * CHROME G BODY SPINDLES FOR SALE
> *


How much


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The Next event in miami Friday Night Aug. 20

Will have a hop if atleast 3 people contact me and it will be $50 per car winner take all.....

Car show Registration is $10

Please come out a support the local shows so we can have more...

Thanks, Spread the word...

If anyone can have flyers put at your shops please pm me and i will drop them off....

To contact me pm me or call me at 786-444-4997


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 29 2010, 07:41 PM~17919764
> *The Next event in miami Friday Night Aug. 20
> 
> Will have a hop if atleast 3 people contact me and it will be $50 per car winner take all.....
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jun 29 2010, 07:35 PM~17919702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

some of my boys work.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17920819
> *some of my boys work.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
SHIT LOOKS RAW!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17920819
> *some of my boys work.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17920819
> *some of my boys work.
> 
> 
> ...


he's going to do my car.....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 29 2010, 10:24 PM~17921146
> *he's going to do my car.....
> *



yea he told me you need to come down to Homestead and chill one day foo :biggrin: 
















we have mexican clubs too :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17921183
> *yea he told me you need to come down to Homestead and chill one day foo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

tequilero80, Chulow, swanginbigbodies, :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 07:27 PM~17921183
> *yea he told me you need to come down to Homestead and chill one day foo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





DAMN WHERE IN HOMESTEAD IS THAT???? LOOKS LIKE A MEXICAN BLVD! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 29 2010, 07:38 PM~17921308
> *tequilero80, Chulow, swanginbigbodies, :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jun 29 2010, 10:49 PM~17921400
> *DAMN WHERE IN HOMESTEAD IS THAT???? LOOKS LIKE A MEXICAN BLVD! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 29 2010, 07:43 PM~17921350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Thank you sir


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 29 2010, 09:17 AM~17915989
> *we on the same page with that .. good to see second to none stayin tru to the game ... on that real lowriding shit
> *


bet that up dog..  it feels good seen o.g. faces still around doing shit. this is shit we live so we live it..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HANGOUT TOMMOROW AT TACOBELL 9PM SEE YALL THERE BRING THA WHIPS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jun 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17921400
> *DAMN WHERE IN HOMESTEAD IS THAT???? LOOKS LIKE A MEXICAN BLVD! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jun 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17921593
> *Nice.  Thank you sir
> *


Anytime


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Watson you aint got no more pics of tge linc?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 30 2010, 01:05 AM~17922987
> *Watson you aint got no more pics of tge linc?
> *


naw...mr ed did check out his topic for the pics


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17921183
> *yea he told me you need to come down to Homestead and chill one day foo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I remember Homestead being nothing but Mexicans when I was a kid!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 30 2010, 04:40 AM~17924424
> *I remember Homestead being nothing but Mexicans when I was a kid!
> *


75 % still is :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 12:06 AM~17923700
> *naw...mr ed did check out his topic for the pics
> *


Bet


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

YO I NEED SOME 90 CADY FLEETWOOD HUBCAPS ALL FOR AND ALSO NEED A HOUSE GRILL FOR SAME CAR CHROME WOULD BE NICE...IF U GOT ONE FOR SALE PM ME OR EMAIL ME [email protected] IM IN GERMANY WORKING TILL THE 8TH BUT IL BE BACK IN MIAMI ON THE 8TH..I CHK MY EMAIL EVERYDAY...THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jun 29 2010, 09:17 AM~17915989
> *we on the same page with that .. good to see second to none stayin tru to the game ... on that real lowriding shit
> *



.. good to see second to none stayin tru to the game ... on that real lowriding shit 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bitch is Sick Homie!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 28 2010, 11:23 AM~17906799
> *good to see alot of old faces out there ......
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HANGOUT TONIGHT AT TACOBELL 9PM SEE YALL THERE BRING THA WHIPS


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

piks i had in my fone


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 27 2010, 05:28 PM~17900509
> *On behalf of all of us MAJESTICS.....i wanna thank everybody that came out.....Our Daytona and Chicago brothers that made the trip,Street Styles,Firme Estilo, Puro Lows, Unique, Stylistics..and who ever else that made the trip down....all the local clubs and riders that came......I wanna thank Sherrod and Chulo for looking after buddy till the medics arrived....and cograts to those that took home a award !!!!!!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2
I WAS JUS DOING WHAT A REAL NUCCA SHOULD DO KEEPIN IT REAL AND 100 
TILL THE BRAKES FALL OFF!!!IF ERRYBODY HAD THAT IN THEIR HEARTS AT LEAST 10%SCHIT WOULD BE A LIL BETTER!!!!  BET THAT UP TO CHULO AND ALL OTHERS WHO LENDED A HAND!! I GOTTA THROW A BIG UPS TOELEGANCE HE WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME GETTIN PEOPLE BACK AND TRYING TO HELP US KEEP BUDDY CALM   BET DAT UP HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jun 30 2010, 05:29 AM~17924793
> *YO I NEED SOME 90 CADY FLEETWOOD HUBCAPS ALL FOR AND ALSO NEED A HOUSE GRILL FOR SAME CAR CHROME WOULD BE NICE...IF U GOT ONE FOR SALE PM ME OR EMAIL ME [email protected]  IM IN GERMANY WORKING  TILL THE 8TH BUT IL BE BACK IN MIAMI ON THE 8TH..I CHK MY EMAIL EVERYDAY...THANKS :biggrin:
> *


i got the hubcaps for you fool and i still have all them radios and that spoiler you gave me..... :angry: :angry: 




























:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 30 2010, 10:09 AM~17925178
> *piks i had in my fone
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just cleaning out my memory card the w.e. pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Phil








doc305...my dowg was tired


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*FUCKIN CLEAN CADDY*


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jun 30 2010, 07:09 AM~17925178
> *piks i had in my fone
> 
> 
> ...


:420:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Jun 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17925945
> *:420:
> *


king lincoln wats good homie....danny caddy lookn good fool....also tell flaco to pm me his ph :biggrin:


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jun 30 2010, 09:16 AM~17926005
> *king lincoln wats good homie....danny caddy lookn good fool....also tell flaco to pm me his ph :biggrin:
> *


chillin dawg. whats up wit u? wtf u doin in germany *****? yezzir, that cars beautiful dawg. i sent u flacos #


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 29 2010, 11:22 PM~17921785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he should have charged the batteries and it wouldve hit back bumper.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i mean SHORTY.....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 11:26 AM~17925675
> *Just cleaning out my memory card the w.e. pics
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Watson for the w.e pics...lol..just kiding hope to see you out there tonight...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 02:06 AM~17923700
> *naw...mr ed did check out his topic for the pics
> *




:biggrin: THANKS..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*15992 NW 27 AVE...
FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT STARTS AT 9-930 PM... HOPE TO SEE SOME HOPPERS OUT THERE.. LETS KEEP IT CLEAN AND THE COPS OR ANYBODY WILL NOT MESS WITH US THERE  *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 10:35 AM~17925717
> *
> 
> 
> ...




It's Like that eh?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 30 2010, 01:36 PM~17926609
> *It's Like that eh?
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Phil...I saw you but you was talking with some outer towers so i dident wannt to bug you but whats good man


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Out of towners?.. Some tourists needed directions i guess. =D

How's everything with you?

Sister good?


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 30 2010, 10:42 AM~17926191
> *he should have charged the batteries and it wouldve hit back bumper.... :biggrin:
> *


he should had at least put air in the piston pump thats all pump thier.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion+Jun 30 2010, 12:49 PM~17926244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 30 2010, 01:42 PM~17926660
> *Out of towners?.. Some tourists needed directions i guess. =D
> 
> How's everything with you?
> ...


*LOL ur dum fool

Im good just going to stay away from hangouts with my car intell I have it 100% how i want it...no 3 year primer shit time :biggrin: 

Ya she's going to be starting high school this year her birthday is in the next few weeks other than that she good *


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

well tell her i said Happy Birthday..

Glad you're good.. Dont stay away from hangouts.. Just dont bring the car if you wanna stay on the low..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jun 30 2010, 02:02 PM~17926835
> *well tell her i said Happy Birthday..
> 
> Glad you're good.. Dont stay away from hangouts.. Just dont bring the car if you wanna stay on the low..
> *


I will man :biggrin: 


ya Ill take my mom lil geo & just put my 13's on it :biggrin:..LOL let me stop that haitian will wann kill me but ya if i can get a ride or take my girls bug i will


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 30 2010, 11:34 AM~17926593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone needs to come out, support this hangout. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Brand new Cal-Vu SS mirrors in the box electric for an S10/Sonoma/Blazer/Jimmy.

$100.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2010, 01:27 PM~17927482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice DOUBLE O


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2010, 03:54 PM~17927666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Chrome g body spindles for sale............ get at me...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ_@Jun 28 2010, 06:07 PM~17910484
> *well im outties ppl.. see u guys whenever i get back on a computer again lol.. behave!
> *


YOU KNOW YOU FUCKED UP!!!! :buttkick: hno: :yes:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jun 30 2010, 12:34 PM~17926593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 04:32 PM~17927975
> *Thankz
> *


You got any pictures of my car Watson?? LOL j/k


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 10:40 AM~17926644
> *Whats up Phil...I saw you but you was talking with some outer towers so i dident wannt to bug you but whats good man
> *


too bad these never came out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17929024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


About time you posted up the pics homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2010, 05:25 PM~17928364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The Next event in miami Friday Night Aug. 20

Will have a hop if atleast 3 people contact me and it will be $50 per car winner take all.....

Car show Registration is $10

Please come out a support the local shows so we can have more...

Thanks, Spread the word...

If anyone can have flyers put at your shops please pm me and i will drop them off....

To contact me pm me or call me at 786-444-4997


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash

Whats good homie!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 11:40 AM~17925755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6CYrA0Oq3VQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6CYrA0Oq3VQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sec2none90 :nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

, GbodyonD's, Sec2none90, controversy, voo-do_princess, TiggerLS, LIL ROLY™, Chevy210, DOUBLE-O, 95rangeron14z :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody got the number to that glass shop thats in hialeah off 103rd and i think its 80ave. or sumwhere in that block. thanks in advance


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 30 2010, 05:41 PM~17929879
> *, GbodyonD's, Sec2none90, controversy, voo-do_princess, TiggerLS, LIL ROLY™, Chevy210, DOUBLE-O, 95rangeron14z :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 05:19 PM~17929693
> *slash
> 
> Whats good homie!!!
> *


chillin homie, wuz up wit u.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 10:35 AM~17925717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O HELL NAW!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 30 2010, 07:17 AM~17925230
> *x2
> I WAS JUS DOING WHAT A REAL NUCCA SHOULD DO KEEPIN IT REAL AND 100
> TILL THE BRAKES FALL OFF!!!IF ERRYBODY HAD THAT IN THEIR HEARTS AT LEAST 10%SCHIT WOULD BE A LIL BETTER!!!!  BET THAT UP TO CHULO AND ALL OTHERS WHO LENDED A HAND!! I GOTTA THROW A  BIG UPS TOELEGANCE HE WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME GETTIN PEOPLE BACK AND TRYING TO HELP US KEEP BUDDY CALM     BET DAT UP HOMIE
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jun 30 2010, 08:23 PM~17929723
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 30 2010, 09:59 PM~17930545
> *O HELL NAW!!  :biggrin:
> *


Doc whats good homie


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 30 2010, 08:12 PM~17931208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305*, Da Beast21*, EXECUTION
:happysad: :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

THE EXECUTION STILL REPPING HARD IN THE TWIN CITIES, THE CHAMP FROM THE EAST !WET!WET!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 30 2010, 09:26 PM~17931919
> *THE EXECUTION STILL REPPING HARD IN THE TWIN CITIES, THE CHAMP FROM THE EAST !WET!WET!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Real nice pics homies..Keep posting them bitches up :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yo thanks for the pic!



> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17921836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 1 2010, 02:32 AM~17933516
> *:wow:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

anyone got a double grounded motor for sale ?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jun 29 2010, 10:00 AM~17916315
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_50EZw8fwM
> *


lolololololol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

my lil one.....
























AND









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 1 2010, 01:17 PM~17935518
> *my lil one.....
> 
> 
> ...


You starting them off young loco, lol She gonna be a pro soon lol :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

impalamike63 :wave:


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jul 1 2010, 11:48 AM~17936156
> *impalamike63 :wave:
> *


dimelo parnita?!


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jul 1 2010, 05:15 PM~17938206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice been waiting for your pics :biggrin:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

SNEAK PEEK OF MY LAC GETTING PAINT ITS JAMS DIZ WEEK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 1 2010, 01:17 PM~17935518
> *my lil one.....
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THATS WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jul 1 2010, 06:29 PM~17938372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ABOUT TIME YOU POSTED UR PICS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

shit looks good fool


> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17939339
> *SNEAK PEEK OF MY LAC GETTING PAINT ITS JAMS DIZ WEEK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Jul 1 2010, 05:43 PM~17939528
> *shit looks good fool
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 08:18 PM~17939339
> *SNEAK PEEK OF MY LAC GETTING PAINT ITS JAMS DIZ WEEK
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU & YOUR BRO ANT FUCKIN AROUND I SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Jul 1 2010, 05:43 PM~17939528
> *shit looks good fool
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  OUR BOI NICK THROWIN IT DOWN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

my lil brothers {PLAYTIME} regal more work to come


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jun 30 2010, 09:26 PM~17931919
> *THE EXECUTION STILL REPPING HARD IN THE TWIN CITIES, THE CHAMP FROM THE EAST !WET!WET!
> 
> 
> ...


You sold your Regal ?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

my boi gabriels delta soon to be out!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Jul 1 2010, 06:04 PM~17939679
> *You sold your Regal ?
> *


yea bro like 2 years ago , and wish i never did :banghead:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 05:58 PM~17939638
> *my lil brothers {PLAYTIME} regal more work to come
> 
> 
> ...


ronnie saw it sunday and that bitch clean !!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 06:04 PM~17939680
> * my boi gabriels delta soon to be out!!
> 
> 
> ...



the down south boys getting busy!!! keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 06:04 PM~17939680
> * my boi gabriels delta soon to be out!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 05:18 PM~17939339
> *SNEAK PEEK OF MY LAC GETTING PAINT ITS JAMS DIZ WEEK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 1 2010, 07:16 PM~17940187
> *the down south boys getting busy!!! keep it up  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jul 1 2010, 04:13 PM~17938177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real nice............... :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 1 2010, 07:18 PM~17940213
> *
> *


 :wave: WUT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Jul 1 2010, 07:15 PM~17940171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet datup hommie! :thumbsup: All day Lowriding!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 1 2010, 07:26 PM~17940281
> *Bet datup hommie!  :thumbsup: All day Lowriding!
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 09:04 PM~17939680
> * my boi gabriels delta soon to be out!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jul 1 2010, 07:26 PM~17940273
> *:wave: WUT IT DO HOMIE
> *



chillen bro , good seeing u fools past weekend


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 93brougham, 1SIKLAC, EXECUTION, -PlayTime-, iceman42776,


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 04:46 PM~17939547
> * OUR BOI NICK THROWIN IT DOWN
> *


 my boi nicks work on my cutty


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 1 2010, 07:16 PM~17940187
> *the down south boys getting busy!!! keep it up  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Jul 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17940431
> *my boi nicks work on my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ANOTHER RIDE FROM THE SOUTH ALL DAY !!!!! :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Jul 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17940431
> *my boi nicks work on my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


GLOSSY :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*15992 NW 27 AVE...
FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT STARTS AT 9-930 PM... HOPE TO SEE SOME HOPPERS OUT THERE.. LETS KEEP IT CLEAN AND THE COPS OR ANYBODY WILL NOT MESS WITH US THERE  *


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 1 2010, 08:24 PM~17940262
> *real nice............... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Jul 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17940431
> *my boi nicks work on my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


nick with that wet! wet! good work big dawg


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 05:58 PM~17939638
> *my lil brothers {PLAYTIME} regal more work to come
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it at the picnic Super CleaN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank You Sir!!!!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jul 1 2010, 08:58 PM~17941132
> *Thank You Sir!!!!
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 1 2010, 08:56 PM~17941106
> *Saw it at the picnic Super CleaN!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 1 2010, 10:17 AM~17935518
> *my lil one.....
> 
> 
> ...


You know I will Baby Set anytime you need me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have 22s or 24s wires prefer Dayton but if not show me wat you got pm me with piks and detail


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 2 2010, 01:29 AM~17942004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

87 cutlass for parts pm me for pr


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@Jul 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17940431
> *my boi nicks work on my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jul 1 2010, 03:47 PM~17938560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO......WHAT IT DO PIMP


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 1 2010, 06:04 PM~17939680
> * my boi gabriels delta soon to be out!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 1 2010, 05:55 PM~17939620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lord have mercy :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jul 2 2010, 07:27 AM~17943692
> *87 cutlass for parts pm me for pr
> 
> 
> ...



might have someone for that interior


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 2 2010, 11:59 AM~17944301
> *nice
> *


GRAND HUSTLE WATS GOOD FOOL...DA CADY LOKING REAL GOOD FOOL PROPS... :biggrin:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need one let me no anytime 285.00


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

hang out still going down or wat?


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jul 2 2010, 05:12 PM~17948411
> *hang out still going down or wat?
> *


  HOW ABOUT FUDDROCKERS HANGOUT IN KENDALL TOMM NITE WHICH I THINK IS WAY BETTER !!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 2 2010, 10:39 PM~17949215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 1 2010, 10:29 PM~17942004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol....good stuFF!!!!!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 2 2010, 10:55 AM~17945167
> *GRAND HUSTLE WATS GOOD FOOL...DA CADY LOKING REAL GOOD FOOL PROPS... :biggrin:
> *


bet that up j


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

click on 1080p
:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 3 2010, 08:23 AM~17951417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jun 29 2010, 02:52 PM~17918842
> *my ***** tortas shit painted,patternd,buffed,and juiced in 3 days
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work..........glad he made it out homie.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 1 2010, 10:17 AM~17935518
> *my lil one.....
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work loco............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 3 2010, 08:23 AM~17951417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 3 2010, 07:23 AM~17951417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 3 2010, 06:23 AM~17951417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 3 2010, 07:23 AM~17951417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 1 2010, 08:55 PM~17939620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 3 2010, 10:54 AM~17951791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She was down here last week at the mall around my way


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 3 2010, 11:05 AM~17952138
> *She was down here last week at the mall around my way
> *



AND YOU WERE FOLLOWING HER ASS AROUND THE MALL YOU STALCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 3 2010, 12:05 PM~17952138
> *She was down here last week at the mall around my way
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jul 3 2010, 12:52 PM~17952439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

IF ANY 1 INTRESSTED I GOT A GRILL 4 A 79 MONTE CARLO AND THE CHROME BARS THAT GO IN THE ENGINE... I ALSO GOT 2 REGAL GRILLZ IF INTRESSTED


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

ALSO STILL GOT SUM CHROME 4 A GBODY IF INTRESSTED


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 3 2010, 04:34 PM~17953552
> *ALSO STILL GOT SUM CHROME 4 A GBODY IF INTRESSTED
> 
> 
> ...


I also have some chrome forsale. 
If someone buys both of our chrome, they'd be chromed outttttt... lol


----------



## Mz. LaDy DeSiReZ (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Jun 30 2010, 03:26 PM~17928846
> *YOU KNOW YOU FUCKED UP!!!!  :buttkick:  hno:  :yes:
> *


naw i dont get fucked up imma good girl


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 30 2010, 09:19 PM~17931311
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr lowrider305, Da Beast21, EXECUTION
> :happysad:  :happysad:    :biggrin:
> ...



nice...................got these for sale, I'll bring them to the next hangout.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

P78dayz :nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

INKSTINCT003, bigvic66, MR.GRUMPY :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 3 2010, 06:01 PM~17953968
> *nice...................got these for sale, I'll bring them to the next hangout.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 pm me how much you saleing them for


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a 1982 cutlass for sale the whole car for 900 has a v6 engine it is re-inforced and chained has a 3 pump 8 battery rack white vynil double pillow seats (clean) full shell top..will include 3 pumps for another 200 and will include a 307 v8 engine and tranny for another 350...taking 1500 for all obo..........also have 1980 el camino front clip with the nice billet grill, fenders,and passenger door for 350. Call or text me at 786-302-4521 (text is better)


----------



## controversy (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a 1982 cutlass for sale the whole car for 900 has a v6 engine it is re-inforced and chained has a 3 pump 8 battery rack white vynil double pillow seats (clean) full shell top..will include 3 pumps for another 200 and will include a 307 v8 engine and tranny for another 350...taking 1500 for all obo..........also have 1980 el camino front clip with the nice billet grill, fenders,and passenger door for 350. Call or text me at 786-302-4521 (text is better)


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Any pictures of that cutty and does it have any problems?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

whts up Magik007 white boy


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Just Cuz I said I would !!! Muahahah


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jul 4 2010, 10:01 AM~17957674
> *whts up Magik007 white boy
> *


Sup Sam !


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 4 2010, 11:08 AM~17957955
> *Just Cuz I said I would !!! Muahahah
> 
> 
> ...



U got us Good :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

DROPPED THE PRICE ON THE CADDY, CHECK THE SIG.. :around:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

got my acumes installed fo the rear... rides way softer now


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

those extra door handles.... man they stick out
lol


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 4 2010, 11:08 AM~17957955
> *Just Cuz I said I would !!! Muahahah
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT COME OUT IN THE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

For Sale: Hewes Redfisher. 
The hull is a '78, the outboard is a '91 Yamaha, and the trailer is not even a year old.
New Aluminum WEB ON trailer only dunked 5 times. 
Motor runs great.
The hull has fresh paint. 
There's two small cracks approximately 6" on the keel from a premature "dry launch".
A little bit of glass and it's ready to roll.
But the rest of the skiff is in great condition.


It's an 18' Redfisher with a 130hp yamaha.
Serviced every October.
Everything is in perfect working condition. 

$5k obo


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Does any1 got h.o. K kandy violet they wanna sell


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Any hangout tonite????


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 1 2010, 05:55 PM~17939620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dizzamn


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is your chance again. I need the money, have to pay some bills. I'm not a battery store, so I won't sell them seperate. $450 OBO Call/text Xavier 786-294-8015


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 5 2010, 08:11 AM~17962592
> *Here is your chance again.  I need the money, have to pay some bills.  I'm not a battery store, so I won't sell them seperate.  $450 OBO  Call/text Xavier 786-294-8015
> 
> 
> ...


For those of you unsure of High Cycle Batteries.

High Cycle Batteries:
* Similar to Deep Cycle Batteries but can supply more current than Deep Cycle
* Can be recharged more quickly than Deep Cycle
* Withstand deep discharging (up to 50% capacity) better than Deep Cycle.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 4 2010, 09:08 AM~17957955
> *Just Cuz I said I would !!! Muahahah
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD TIMES....


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUP RIDERS,ANY SHOWS DOWN THAT WAY ON THE 24 OR 25TH OF JULY?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 5 2010, 10:12 AM~17962885
> *SUP RIDERS,ANY SHOWS DOWN THAT WAY ON THE 24 OR 25TH OF JULY?
> *


Not that I know of..There's a show on the 31


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 5 2010, 10:40 AM~17963582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up watson.......nice pic


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 5 2010, 09:40 AM~17963582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot homie.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low+Jul 5 2010, 12:44 PM~17963603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

did you two post all your pics from the picnic?????I still got a lot more pics just in my memorycard dieing lol


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 5 2010, 10:56 AM~17963676
> *did you two post all your pics from the picnic?????I still got a lot more pics just in my memorycard  dieing lol
> *


I still got a lot too.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jul 5 2010, 01:08 PM~17963744
> *I still got a lot too.
> *


 :biggrin: hows the car doing???


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 5 2010, 11:16 AM~17963804
> *:biggrin: hows the car doing???
> *


its straight. just waitin to stack up some money to get da interior done.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

still got driveshaft , dust plates for the front , back plates for rearend, and a couple of more chrome things if anyone intressted ..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Need 1" extended A-Arms for a G-body. If you have some post them up or pm me. Cash in hand. Thanks.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jul 5 2010, 02:41 PM~17964283
> *its straight. just waitin to stack up some money to get da interior done.
> *


That's whats up...Im doing a lil make over on my shit


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 5 2010, 11:48 AM~17963626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 hope they dont try to copy this too ....

but im still 10 steps ahead....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Jul 5 2010, 10:08 AM~17963744
> *I still got a lot too.
> *


me too


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 5 2010, 11:48 AM~17963626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE NICE... WHAT ARE THEY MADE FOR?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 5 2010, 07:09 PM~17966074
> *:0  :0  :0 hope they dont try to copy this too ....
> 
> but im still 10 steps ahead....
> *


 :0 :wow: well damn


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

COUPE DE BEAR,


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 5 2010, 06:14 PM~17966115
> *THOSE ARE NICE... WHAT ARE THEY MADE FOR?
> *


We putting it on a grill of a truck that we are building right now


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 5 2010, 06:23 PM~17966173
> *:0  :wow: well damn
> *


Sup big homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 5 2010, 06:23 PM~17966173
> *:0  :wow: well damn
> *


BOWTIESOUTHBLOG.COM COMING SOON!! 

SO GET READY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 5 2010, 07:39 PM~17966693
> *We putting it on a grill of a truck that we are building right now
> *


  
NICE...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 5 2010, 05:32 PM~17966650
> *COUPE DE BEAR,
> *



:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 5 2010, 08:42 PM~17966717
> *BOWTIESOUTHBLOG.COM COMING SOON!!
> 
> SO GET READY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 5 2010, 08:40 PM~17966706
> *Sup big homie... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sometime in April there will be a picnic for lowriders and custom cars and bikes in Sth Florida clubs will be welcomed but no bullshit or beef want a united picnic if you are on board taking donations will set up account for the event so there will be security n food n trophys maybe cash depends how much we all can raise I'm serious want this to happen every year where we can all can come together an have a fun safe time 


Rome

Lowrider Style C.C.
Sth Fla


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Jul 5 2010, 11:30 PM~17968412
> *Sometime in April there will be a picnic for lowriders and custom cars and bikes in Sth Florida clubs will be welcomed but no bullshit or beef want a united picnic if you are on board taking donations will set up account for the event so there will be security n food n trophys maybe cash depends how much we all can raise I'm serious want this to happen every year where we can all can come together an have a fun safe time
> Rome
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 6 2010, 07:46 AM~17971134
> *
> *


Wassup CHulow? :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

my new project...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 5 2010, 04:09 PM~17966074
> *:0  :0  :0 hope they dont try to copy this too ....
> 
> but im still 10 steps ahead....
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2010, 10:24 AM~17971555
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MR O WATS GD SIR :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

lookin for g body mirrors,, hit me up if anyones got any,,,


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 1 2010, 12:17 PM~17935518
> *my lil one.....
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING is more important than Family. Nice to see that Low riding at home is a Family sport.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 6 2010, 09:19 AM~17971349
> *my new project...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 6 2010, 05:02 PM~17974419
> *NOTHING is more important than Family. Nice to see that Low riding at home is a Family sport.
> *


x20000,4444,55555,0000


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

hvnt really done shit lately to the car bought some chrome for it im waiting to drop it off to get the crossmember arches and put the motor in here some pictures though













































[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> hvnt really done shit lately to the car bought some chrome for it im waiting to drop it off to get the crossmember arches and put the motor in here some pictures though


[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE WHO EVER NEEDS LEAFING DONE , CANDY , PEARLS ANY TYPE OF CUSTOM WORK JUST HOLLA ,...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone got h.o.k. kandy violet lmk


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 6 2010, 08:19 AM~17971349
> *my new project...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17977014
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

whats up sir...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17977023
> *:biggrin:
> 
> whats up sir...
> *



Sup homie, u working tomorrow?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 6 2010, 08:51 PM~17977058
> *Sup homie, u working tomorrow?
> *



yea im gonna be at the shop... but my truck will be washed. :biggrin: .. it hasnt seen soap since the seminole show... :uh:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17977078
> *yea im gonna be at the shop... but my truck will be washed. :biggrin: .. it hasnt seen soap since the seminole show... :uh:
> *



Lol.. :biggrin: Ill roll by there tomorrow to see the new whip


----------



## eddyd (Dec 29, 2008)

1969 caddy convertible for sale. runs, needs full restoration. I just do not have the time to do it justice. make me a reasonable offer. would trade for a ?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 6 2010, 08:21 AM~17971205
> *Wassup CHulow? :wave:
> *


sup homie...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 6 2010, 01:37 PM~17974185
> *MR O WATS GD SIR :biggrin:
> *


here trying to stay away from this HEAT........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17977207
> *sup homie...
> *





















whats up chulow :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 6 2010, 10:45 PM~17977683
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOD DAMMMMNNNNN


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 6 2010, 08:45 PM~17977683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why you gotta put my girl all over l.i.l watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jul 6 2010, 11:01 PM~17977872
> *why you gotta put my girl all over l.i.l watson
> *


I found that pic on here but shit my bet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Jul 6 2010, 10:56 PM~17977818
> *GOD DAMMMMNNNNN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 6 2010, 07:45 PM~17977683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 6 2010, 09:14 PM~17978004
> *I found that pic on here but shit my bet
> *


Lol its cool lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

lyou guys love thick girls but no love for the plus size girls...I just don't understand yal


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

DID SUM 1 SAY CHEESEBURGER!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

doc :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 6 2010, 11:51 PM~17978459
> *DID SUM 1 SAY CHEESEBURGER!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: hell naw you to much


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 6 2010, 08:54 PM~17978507
> *doc  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: damm its hard to see this in miami !!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*OK I know miami don't have a big thing on helping each other out.....I myself feel miami ant never going to change...It took me a long time to see what a lot of ppl were trying to tell me!!!The lack of respect,brother hood,beefing with someone cuz there car is more cleaner than yours,There are a lot of O.G.'s WHO DON'T GET THE RESPECT THEY SHOULD GET FROM THE YOUNGER *****'S BUT THE O.G.'s ARE THE THE SAME PPL WHO STARTED PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THIS LOLO SHIT NOW I SEE WHY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DIED SO MUCH BUT FUCK IT....

I came across this website today I just wanted to share it with yall...Maybe I can help someone find something they been tryin to find or learn how to do?????there's a lot of good shit on here 











www.coastairbrush.com*


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17976832
> *JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE WHO EVER NEEDS LEAFING DONE , CANDY , PEARLS  ANY TYPE OF CUSTOM WORK JUST HOLLA ,...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :barf: :nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> *OK I know miami don't have a big thing on helping each other out.....I myself feel miami ant never going to change...It took me a long time to see what a lot of ppl were trying to tell me!!!The lack of respect,brother hood,beefing with someone cuz there car is more cleaner than yours,There are a lot of O.G.'s WHO DON'T GET THE RESPECT THEY SHOULD GET FROM THE YOUNGER *****'S BUT THE O.G.'s ARE THE THE SAME PPL WHO STARTED PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THIS LOLO SHIT NOW I SEE WHY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DIED SO MUCH BUT FUCK IT....
> 
> [/
> 
> well said my brotha well said !!!! *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17976832
> *JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE WHO EVER NEEDS LEAFING DONE , CANDY , PEARLS  ANY TYPE OF CUSTOM WORK JUST HOLLA ,...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn is that a roll of pennies :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 5 2010, 07:09 PM~17966074
> *:0  :0  :0 hope they dont try to copy this too ....
> 
> but im still 10 steps ahead....
> *


Those are definitely badass. Remember what I said, get smaller ones done up for the signature car fenders and trunks. :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jul 6 2010, 09:54 PM~17979247
> *:thumbsup:  :barf:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 6 2010, 10:00 PM~17979301
> *Damn is that a roll of pennies  :wow:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 6 2010, 11:00 PM~17979301
> *Damn is that a roll of pennies  :wow:
> *


nickels he said!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > *OK I know miami don't have a big thing on helping each other out.....I myself feel miami ant never going to change...It took me a long time to see what a lot of ppl were trying to tell me!!!The lack of respect,brother hood,beefing with someone cuz there car is more cleaner than yours,There are a lot of O.G.'s WHO DON'T GET THE RESPECT THEY SHOULD GET FROM THE YOUNGER *****'S BUT THE O.G.'s ARE THE THE SAME PPL WHO STARTED PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THIS LOLO SHIT NOW I SEE WHY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DIED SO MUCH BUT FUCK IT....
> >
> > [/
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 01:03 AM~17979325
> *Those are definitely badass. Remember what I said, get smaller ones done up for the signature car fenders and trunks.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

*D-WADE AND BOSH TO MIAMI!!!!!*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360134


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 7 2010, 08:33 AM~17981085
> *D-WADE AND BOSH TO MIAMI!!!!!
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360134
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> > *OK I know miami don't have a big thing on helping each other out.....I myself feel miami ant never going to change...It took me a long time to see what a lot of ppl were trying to tell me!!!The lack of respect,brother hood,beefing with someone cuz there car is more cleaner than yours,There are a lot of O.G.'s WHO DON'T GET THE RESPECT THEY SHOULD GET FROM THE YOUNGER *****'S BUT THE O.G.'s ARE THE THE SAME PPL WHO STARTED PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THIS LOLO SHIT NOW I SEE WHY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DIED SO MUCH BUT FUCK IT....
> >
> > [/
> >
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 7 2010, 01:43 AM~17980776
> *
> *


i agree


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Friday Night Show..

Aug. 20th


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2010, 08:19 AM~17981782
> *Friday Night Show..
> 
> Aug. 20th
> ...


  I GUESS THE NEXT BIG EVENT TO LOOK FOWARD TO IN MIAMI :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90+Jul 7 2010, 09:14 AM~17981175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: dam right homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 7 2010, 12:04 PM~17982067
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: dam right homie
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 7 2010, 10:07 AM~17982536
> *
> *


perro wats up with that firewall........ :biggrin: lets do it....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 12:03 AM~17979325
> *Those are definitely badass. Remember what I said, get smaller ones done up for the signature car fenders and trunks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: in the workz


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

any parts needed for any car or trucks or any classic cars all aftermarket parts call 786-380-6468 any time (ANYYEAR)


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 7 2010, 10:04 AM~17982515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :worship: damm brings me memories of the grove back in the days!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 6 2010, 07:52 PM~17977078
> *yea im gonna be at the shop... but my truck will be washed. :biggrin: .. it hasnt seen soap since the seminole show... :uh:
> *


when you coming by the shop homie?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 6 2010, 11:30 PM~17978961
> *OK I know miami don't have a big thing on helping each other out.....I myself feel miami ant never going to change...It took me a long time to see what a lot of ppl were trying to tell me!!!The lack of respect,brother hood,beefing with someone cuz there car is more cleaner than yours,There are a lot of O.G.'s WHO DON'T GET THE RESPECT  THEY SHOULD GET FROM THE YOUNGER *****'S BUT THE O.G.'s ARE THE THE SAME PPL WHO STARTED PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THIS LOLO SHIT NOW I SEE WHY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DIED SO MUCH BUT FUCK IT....
> 
> I came across this website today I just wanted to share it with yall...Maybe I can help someone find something they been tryin to find or learn how to do?????there's a lot of good shit on here
> ...


  Well said Watson


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 7 2010, 01:52 PM~17983218
> *when you coming by the shop homie?
> *



whenever you want... let me know when i can pass by...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 7 2010, 10:32 AM~17981875
> * I GUESS THE NEXT BIG EVENT TO LOOK FOWARD TO IN MIAMI :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie trying to see if this has a good outcome trying to do it twice a year and bring more catagories.... but its all on the people wanting to bring out their cars....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 7 2010, 10:12 AM~17982568
> *perro wats up with that firewall........ :biggrin:  lets do it....
> *


I SPOKE TO HAROLD. THERES PROGRESS ON THE CAR.. :biggrin: I THINK...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 7 2010, 04:31 PM~17983927
> *I SPOKE TO HAROLD. THERES PROGRESS ON THE CAR..  :biggrin: I THINK...
> *


saw it at his shop last week...looking good dre


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 7 2010, 02:31 PM~17983927
> *I SPOKE TO HAROLD. THERES PROGRESS ON THE CAR..  :biggrin: I THINK...
> *



:wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> *OK I know miami don't have a big thing on helping each other out.....I myself feel miami ant never going to change...It took me a long time to see what a lot of ppl were trying to tell me!!!The lack of respect,brother hood,beefing with someone cuz there car is more cleaner than yours,There are a lot of O.G.'s WHO DON'T GET THE RESPECT THEY SHOULD GET FROM THE YOUNGER *****'S BUT THE O.G.'s ARE THE THE SAME PPL WHO STARTED PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THIS LOLO SHIT NOW I SEE WHY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DIED SO MUCH BUT FUCK IT....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..............*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2010, 02:37 PM~17984548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was my birthday cake?......lol... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Jul 7 2010, 02:05 PM~17984271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH TELL ME ABOUT IT :happysad:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yo, If anyone has talked to EXECUTION (Evelio), let him know Xavier has been trying to get a hold of him. I sold him my old lincoln and he has my suspension. I've pm'd him, text him, called him and he never answers back.......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007+Jul 7 2010, 04:04 PM~17983697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17978961
> *OK I know miami don't have a big thing on helping each other out.....I myself feel miami ant never going to change...It took me a long time to see what a lot of ppl were trying to tell me!!!The lack of respect,brother hood,beefing with someone cuz there car is more cleaner than yours,There are a lot of O.G.'s WHO DON'T GET THE RESPECT  THEY SHOULD GET FROM THE YOUNGER *****'S BUT THE O.G.'s ARE THE THE SAME PPL WHO STARTED PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THIS LOLO SHIT NOW I SEE WHY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DIED SO MUCH BUT FUCK IT....
> 
> I came across this website today I just wanted to share it with yall...Maybe I can help someone find something they been tryin to find or learn how to do?????there's a lot of good shit on here
> ...


  only few tru ryders are left in this game !! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 7 2010, 06:11 PM~17986450


 dam homie u still crying about them pistons , ive been busy working not really worrying about some cheap ass pistons my boy is coming to my house tomorrow and i will give them to him and u can meet up with him to pick them up !!!!!!!


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:wow: 305 ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 7 2010, 11:20 PM~17987779
> * only few tru ryders are left in this game !! :thumbsup:
> *


*I came across a lot of ppl on myspace & in the streets who have raw as cars(lowriders)but they don't even bring them out cuz all the bullshit...Last week around my job there was a clean 4 door box chevy on 13's +hydro on it...I talkd to the owner he(was pumping gas)told me his car been out for yearssss he a grown as man & ant got time for the kid games...he told me his daily is a Honda trckd out for racing but the motor geting swap so thats the only reason he was driveing the box....its was fuckin sad to hear him tell me the car just sits in his backyard for for 3 years now he only pulls it out here & there....


I myself dont care anymore just going to keep doing my thing & dipp in the streets with the ****** that Im tight with & just give the O.G.s there props*


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Jul 7 2010, 11:22 PM~17987798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look dawg, i aint cryin over shit. In my situation, i have no job right now, those cheap ass pistons is all i got. if you were to just answer back and tell me your boy hasnt been by then thats fine. but you just ignore my messages and calls. pero whatever man, let me know...


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

DRòN....sup homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 7 2010, 08:59 PM~17988283
> *I came across a lot of ppl on myspace & in the streets who have raw as cars(lowriders)but they don't even bring them out cuz all the bullshit...Last week around my job there was a clean 4 door box chevy on 13's +hydro on it...I talkd to the owner he(was pumping gas)told me his car been out for yearssss he a grown as man & ant got time for the kid games...he told me his daily is a Honda trckd out for racing but the motor geting swap so thats the only reason he was driveing the box....its was fuckin sad to hear him tell me the car just sits in his backyard for for 3 years now he only pulls it out here & there....
> I myself dont care anymore just going to keep doing my thing & dipp in the streets with the ****** that Im tight with & just give the O.G.s there props
> *


I would like to say well said watson!!Could not be put any better!!!
Ive been in this game since 1995 with same car had few lil pics in the Lowrider Magazine and a Feature in Street Customs!! Wow no big deal that shits old and outdated already and this I know  But these are a few reasons lowriding is dying and im gonna list my opinion,if this hurts anyones feelings im sorry,but if it does it jus means its some what true and ya need to take a look at your self and how you do people cause Karma is a bitch trust me!!

1.Not enough shops that do quality work and will not rip you off.
2.People think there cars are only made to ride on trailers.
3.To much old drama that people jus cannot let go.
4.Adults 25 and older acting like 18 yr olds.
5.Guys host hangouts at shops and so forth ,People go there thinkin its Moroso
or UFC night.

6.Last but true,hardworking people take there cars to shops or people they think they can trust and get screwed after being fucked over a couple times and losing lots of bread it discourages people from staying in the game.Thats when they go get a car put it on big wheels with a Kandy and call it a day!!! And honestly I dont blame them cause it has happened to me Twice.

No offense to anyone Im jus speaking the truth   :biggrin: 
Thanks Watson for being 100 homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 8 2010, 11:04 AM~17991203
> *I would like to say well said watson!!Could not be put any better!!!
> Ive been in this game since 1995 with same car had few lil pics in the Lowrider Magazine and a Feature in Street Customs!! Wow no big deal that shits old and outdated already and this I know  But these are a few reasons lowriding is dying and im gonna list my opinion,if this hurts anyones feelings im sorry,but if it does it jus means its some what true and ya need to take a look at your self and how you do people cause Karma is a bitch trust me!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> *How I remember this days   *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 8 2010, 08:37 AM~17991497
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


we were talking about a ride out soon yesterday at javi's shop

lol

hopefully it comes soon


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 7 2010, 02:06 PM~17983710
> *whenever you want... let me know when i can pass by...
> *


im here everyday homie cmon thru


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 8 2010, 10:37 AM~17991497
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


  ANYTHING TO KEEP THIS GAME ALIVE!!BUT THE CRUISE IS IN THE WORKS FOR SOMETIME IN EARLY OCTOBER ONCE THE RAINY SEASON GOES AWAY,SO WE CAN BRING OUR CARS OUT N RIDE ON A NICE DAY!!! :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> dam homie u still crying about them pistons , ive been busy working not really worrying about some cheap ass pistons my boy is coming to my house tomorrow and i will give them to him and u can meet up with him to pick them up !!!!!!!


look dawg, i aint cryin over shit. In my situation, i have no job right now, those cheap ass pistons is all i got. if you were to just answer back and tell me your boy hasnt been by then thats fine. but you just ignore my messages and calls. pero whatever man, let me know...
[/quote]

i already told u from the last time we spoke that as soon as my boy would come down here i would give him your pistons and would give u a call and u just keep on like im gonna keep your shit :uh: so this is y i consider it crying!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 8 2010, 11:04 AM~17991203
> *I would like to say well said THATS WHY OPA-LOCKA CUSTOMS IS OPEN FOR BUSINES.....*
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 8 2010, 11:04 AM~17991203
> *I would like to say well said watson!!Could not be put any better!!!
> Ive been in this game since 1995 with same car had few lil pics in the Lowrider Magazine and a Feature in Street Customs!! Wow no big deal that shits old and outdated already and this I know  But these are a few reasons lowriding is dying and im gonna list my opinion,if this hurts anyones feelings im sorry,but if it does it jus means its some what true and ya need to take a look at your self and how you do people cause Karma is a bitch trust me!!
> 
> ...


x2

me and watson spoke on this a while ago. people need to grow the fuck up. its always the same shit about whos beefing with who, who wants to fight who. i expect this immature shit from lil jits in high school just getting into the game, but not from guys who have been in or around the game for 10+ years. when THEY should be uniting people instead of building up barriers. 

as for your statement in "1." thats also true, theres only a handful of individuals who put out good work, and instead of feeding the lowrider community they starve it. either their too expensive or their unreliable, steal your money, and bullshit you for as long as possible which in turn makes individuals stray from this culture. and some are simply just bias to just their friends/car club members or themselves which simply prevents this culture from expanding. 

look at the other "automotive lifestyles" in miami, like the imports, exotics, muscle, (and to SOME extent) big rimmers. they look out for one another, and respect each other and the work theyve put in. theres plenty of shops and experienced individuals always willing to share their knowledge and experience with the new comers cause they know thats the only way to increase the numbers of the culture, which in turn brings in more money to the businesses as well as more acceptance from society. instead, here in miami, the lowriders bash on the lil jits busting out with their hondas, 4 doors, and other untraditional lowriders, instead of praise them for their efforts and appreciate their interest in the culture when (in miami) they would of gone so many different ways (import, big rims etc). 

because there is no camaraderie, clubs practically turn into gangs and feel that if someone has a problem with ONE member, its a problem with the entire club. this encourages delinquent actions and behavior from the weak and immature because they know they have a "gang" behind them to back them up. which just attracts more haters, shit talkers and fake az ****** into this culture. 

hopefully lowriders in miami dont die out (which is what looks to be happening), and someday can be culture that people can be proud of being a part of vs being ashamed because of the social stigma it has. :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 AM~17992253
> *x2
> 
> me and watson spoke on this a while ago. people need to grow the fuck up. its always the same shit about whos beefing with who, who wants to fight who. i expect this immature shit from lil jits in high school just getting into the game, but not from guys who have been in or around the game for 10+ years. when THEY should be uniting people instead of building up barriers.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 AM~17992253
> *x2
> 
> me and watson spoke on this a while ago. people need to grow the fuck up. its always the same shit about whos beefing with who, who wants to fight who. i expect this immature shit from lil jits in high school just getting into the game, but not from guys who have been in or around the game for 10+ years. when THEY should be uniting people instead of building up barriers.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 8 2010, 08:04 AM~17991203
> *I would like to say well said watson!!Could not be put any better!!!
> Ive been in this game since 1995 with same car had few lil pics in the Lowrider Magazine and a Feature in Street Customs!! Wow no big deal that shits old and outdated already and this I know  But these are a few reasons lowriding is dying and im gonna list my opinion,if this hurts anyones feelings im sorry,but if it does it jus means its some what true and ya need to take a look at your self and how you do people cause Karma is a bitch trust me!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :werd:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 8 2010, 12:00 PM~17992253
> *x2
> 
> me and watson spoke on this a while ago. people need to grow the fuck up. its always the same shit about whos beefing with who, who wants to fight who. i expect this immature shit from lil jits in high school just getting into the game, but not from guys who have been in or around the game for 10+ years. when THEY should be uniting people instead of building up barriers.
> ...


well said... i concur :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

^^ Well Spoken my Ninjas ^^.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 AM~17992253
> *x2
> 
> me and watson spoke on this a while ago. people need to grow the fuck up. its always the same shit about whos beefing with who, who wants to fight who. i expect this immature shit from lil jits in high school just getting into the game, but not from guys who have been in or around the game for 10+ years. when THEY should be uniting people instead of building up barriers.
> ...



well said big homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 8 2010, 08:04 AM~17991203
> *I would like to say well said watson!!Could not be put any better!!!
> Ive been in this game since 1995 with same car had few lil pics in the Lowrider Magazine and a Feature in Street Customs!! Wow no big deal that shits old and outdated already and this I know  But these are a few reasons lowriding is dying and im gonna list my opinion,if this hurts anyones feelings im sorry,but if it does it jus means its some what true and ya need to take a look at your self and how you do people cause Karma is a bitch trust me!!
> 
> ...



AMEN


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 8 2010, 10:16 AM~17992398
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Come through the crib whenever u want your more than welcomed......


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> > *OK I know miami don't have a big thing on helping each other out.....I myself feel miami ant never going to change...It took me a long time to see what a lot of ppl were trying to tell me!!!The lack of respect,brother hood,beefing with someone cuz there car is more cleaner than yours,There are a lot of O.G.'s WHO DON'T GET THE RESPECT THEY SHOULD GET FROM THE YOUNGER *****'S BUT THE O.G.'s ARE THE THE SAME PPL WHO STARTED PUTTING MIAMI ON THE MAP WITH THIS LOLO SHIT NOW I SEE WHY THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DIED SO MUCH BUT FUCK IT....
> >
> > I agree..............
> > *
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

24x10 rev all gold 4 month old no tires 4800.00
with new tires 5500.00 any size tires 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

used 24 dubs all custom gold plated with tires are good 4000.00
786-380-6468


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> look dawg, i aint cryin over shit. In my situation, i have no job right now, those cheap ass pistons is all i got. if you were to just answer back and tell me your boy hasnt been by then thats fine. but you just ignore my messages and calls. pero whatever man, let me know...


 i already told u from the last time we spoke that as soon as my boy would come down here i would give him your pistons and would give u a call and u just keep on like im gonna keep your shit :uh: so this is y i consider it crying!!!!!
[/quote]


Consider it what you want, like I said, its the only shit i have, so I have to look out...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 8 2010, 11:45 AM~17991606
> *we were talking about a ride out soon yesterday at javi's shop
> 
> lol
> ...


bear, you can come on 2 conditions.
you stop wearing these:








and stop scaring the ladies lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 8 2010, 12:31 PM~17993021
> *bear, you can come on 2 conditions.
> you stop wearing these:
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :happysad: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 8 2010, 01:31 PM~17993021
> *bear, you can come on 2 conditions.
> you stop wearing these:
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 8 2010, 09:23 AM~17991944
> *we start it and we finish it,,,,,,.........opa-loca customz
> 24 hr supported team..... :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i aint got a car right now so i really can't say shit - but i hear all thse people sayin they dont want their car to sit low in case they blow a hose..fuck that, lowriders arent suppoed to be practical - if u blow a hose - rig some shit up, figure it out - LOWriders should lay low u unless they're hoppers.

(PS: this post was just an excuse to post a pic of a car a miss a lot and should never have sold)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, Impressive_regal, ErickaNjr, *LOWinFLA*

sup travis!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, Impressive_regal, ErickaNjr, *LOWinFLA*

sup travis!

some ol lady ran into the side of my Towncar yesterday - a week after i get the title - i've never put a dent on that car. =( It doesn't look bad, but the plastic lower panels are coverering all the real damage. regardless so far got quotes from 1800-2000 to fix just the shit u can see!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 8 2010, 04:59 PM~17994246
> *4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, Impressive_regal, ErickaNjr, LOWinFLA
> 
> sup travis!
> ...



WHAT!?!?!?!? $2000??? Jeez, where did you go Macco??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 8 2010, 04:21 PM~17994470
> *WHAT!?!?!?!?  $2000???  Jeez, where did you go Macco??
> *


it's a lot worse than u can see, both lower plastic door panels need replaced, both chrome rockers..both doors need painted...i went to the lincoln dealer..they said theres prolly more damage underneath ttoo.

she hit me hard..when i heard the boom, i thought the side of my car was totalled. 2007 deville rammed my ass


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jul 8 2010, 03:00 PM~17993244
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Bears my dawg, besides the sandals pic came from you


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 8 2010, 05:24 PM~17994513
> *it's a lot worse than u can see, both lower plastic door panels need replaced, both chrome rockers..both doors need painted...i went to the lincoln dealer..they said theres prolly more damage underneath ttoo.
> 
> she hit me hard..when i heard the boom, i thought the side of my car was totaled. 2007 deville rammed my ass
> *


Bro but I remember when i got hit like 3 years ago in my old lincoln and Macco quoted the guy that hit me $1,400 and the rear bumper, center tailight, chrome trims, moldings, and passenger tailight needed to be replaced. The quarter panel needed major body work and paint the quarter panel blend to the door and paint the bumper and add the chrome moldings. Damn dealers are expensive, and I thought Macco was.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

you know whats funny, i got backed into also..LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: stupid people, but the person that hit me wasn't old, it was like a 17 year old kid in his parents car with no insurance, tag and he had a suspended license.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

This guy did some tight work. his car is in perfect condition so he re did the door panels....NICE!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 8 2010, 11:31 AM~17993021
> *bear, you can come on 2 conditions.
> you stop wearing these:
> 
> ...


solo para mujeres


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

LETS MAKE THIS SHOW BIG!!!! SPREAD THE WORD!!!!

If anyone can help spread the word i have plenty of flyers....
let me know


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *MR.GRUMPY*

:wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 8 2010, 05:51 PM~17996191
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, MR.GRUMPY
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Jul 8 2010, 11:04 AM~17991203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SO TRUE....



There's a lot of ppl down here who got skills but they just don't care for the game anymore its not even about the money nether!!!!!The honda game is fuckin crazy them fools help each other out a lot...they will race for money than one there done they will just shack each hands & just say lets to a rematch next week & be str8 with each other no beef..one of my friends at work just talks about b16 & h22 motor swaps all day shit one of his friends has a 240 with a racing motor(I think he told me it was a skyline????not sure) swap,bodykit, anyways he has a way better car,looks,speed but he dont make tham feel like shit or try tham...

The lowrider game shit you ask someone about there setup they feel that there better than you & get big headred or feel you going to copy there shit???

The thing that trips me out the ppl who have the clean cars(NOT GOING TO SAY NO NAME'S)are the ppl who are more cool about you looking at there shit...I gave someone there propz & he told me his car ant shit & he drives his car Now its not a daily but I seen him from time to time...



ANYWAYS FUCK ALL THAT BEEF SHIT & LETS START DIPPIN FOR THE ONES WHO NOW HOW TO ACT LIKE ADULTS...


I know this ant cail but we can make a change & lets try to have a brotherhood going & respect for each other!!! 

<span style=\'color:red\'>BUILD SOMETHIN,HOPP IT,DRAG IT,HAVE FUN & STUNT FOR THE BITCHES**



*


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 8 2010, 07:29 PM~17996006
> *LETS MAKE THIS SHOW BIG!!!! SPREAD THE WORD!!!!
> 
> If anyone can help spread the word i have plenty of flyers....
> ...



*Next Big Event come out and support, so this can become a twice a year Event !!! Good Show done by good people!!! All type of cars welcome*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*miami wade, lebroward,and palm bosh counties * :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 8 2010, 06:16 PM~17996417
> *Next Big Event in Miami, come out and support, so this can become a twice a year Event !!! Good Show done by good people!!! All type of cars welcome
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

EXECUTION :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jul 8 2010, 09:16 PM~17996417
> *Next Big Event  come out and support, so this can become a twice a year Event !!! Good Show done by good people!!! All type of cars welcome
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 8 2010, 05:55 PM~17996230
> *:nosad:
> *



what they do my nig!!!!!!!!!!! :run:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 8 2010, 08:18 PM~17996437
> *miami wade, lebroward,and palm bosh counties  :biggrin:
> *


That's what there saying. Miami Heat will be deadly if that takes place. Im waiting lol fucking commercials.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 8 2010, 06:21 PM~17996455
> *what they do my nig!!!!!!!!!!! :run:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 8 2010, 09:22 PM~17996465
> *That's what there saying. Miami Heat will be deadly if that takes place.  Im waiting lol fucking commercials.
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*CHAMPIONS!!!*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: *ITS OFFICIAL* :wow: :wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 8 2010, 06:22 PM~17996467
> *
> *


 tomorrow is friday!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17996510
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS OFFICIAL :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*THANKZ WHO*


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

Party in South Beach.... Miami has the NBA on lock.
Championship in Miami nxt yr hands down. As long as they stay healthy.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 8 2010, 09:00 PM~17996798
> *THANKZ WHO
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:
Beautiful!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I GOT IT READY :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17996928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


scoop me up carnal :cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 8 2010, 09:13 PM~17996960
> *scoop me up carnal :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 8 2010, 09:15 PM~17997000
> *:biggrin:
> *


soon papa 5 years or so.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17996928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: FAIL ORLANDO IS WERE ITS AT..................................


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17996798
> *THANKZ WHO
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

looks like ashlynn brooke :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA+Jul 8 2010, 10:01 PM~17996817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jul 8 2010, 10:21 PM~17997086
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> looks like ashlynn brooke  :wow:
> *


I just Google her lol ya she dose...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 8 2010, 09:27 PM~17997180
> *ppl in my building going crazy still
> *


I BET...... SHIT IM LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE NEW NBA SEASON. TICKETS WILL BE SOLD OUT IN HEARTBEAT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17997343
> *I BET...... SHIT IM LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE NEW NBA SEASON. TICKETS WILL BE SOLD OUT IN HEARTBEAT
> *



they been sold out since 7:30 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 8 2010, 09:41 PM~17997355
> *they been sold out since 7:30  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 8 2010, 09:41 PM~17997355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UPPER BOWL TICKETS WENT FROM 15.0 TO 75.0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 8 2010, 03:53 PM~17994193
> *i aint got a car right now so i really can't say shit - but i hear all thse people sayin they dont want their car to sit low in case they blow a hose..fuck that, lowriders arent suppoed to be practical - if u blow a hose - rig some shit up, figure it out - LOWriders should lay low u unless they're hoppers.
> 
> (PS: this post was just an excuse to post a pic of a car a miss a lot and should never have sold)
> ...


That shit was clean


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 8 2010, 03:55 PM~17994210
> *4 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, Impressive_regal, ErickaNjr, LOWinFLA
> 
> sup travis!
> *


What up mayn, back in florida i see, we need to hang out sometime :biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 8 2010, 04:24 PM~17994513
> *it's a lot worse than u can see, both lower plastic door panels need replaced, both chrome rockers..both doors need painted...i went to the lincoln dealer..they said theres prolly more damage underneath ttoo.
> 
> she hit me hard..when i heard the boom, i thought the side of my car was totalled. 2007 deville rammed my ass
> *


Make her old ass pay bro :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17996798
> *THANKZ WHO
> 
> 
> ...



shaved & shaved LMAO...NICE picture :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 9 2010, 12:05 AM~17998317
> *shaved & shaved LMAO...NICE picture  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...she a nice young lady meet her one WHO came to get my ride at work for the shoot...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 8 2010, 11:20 PM~17998493
> *LOL...she a nice young lady meet her one WHO came to get my ride at work for the shoot...
> *


IM SURE..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 9 2010, 12:22 AM~17998522
> *IM SURE..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Jul 8 2010, 06:28 PM~17996509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: its too soon.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 8 2010, 06:23 PM~17995103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im diggin those door panels... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> I would like to say well said watson!!Could not be put any better!!!
> Ive been in this game since 1995 with same car had few lil pics in the Lowrider Magazine and a Feature in Street Customs!! Wow no big deal that shits old and outdated already and this I know  But these are a few reasons lowriding is dying and im gonna list my opinion,if this hurts anyones feelings im sorry,but if it does it jus means its some what true and ya need to take a look at your self and how you do people cause Karma is a bitch trust me!!
> 
> 1.Not enough shops that do quality work and will not rip you off.
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anybody going to the beach tonite... I need someone to go swangin wit me...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

wish I was there


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003; is there a hangout tonight?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

no time is wasted


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

check out www.bowtiesouthblog.com and see what we are up too around shop,and see all the drama thats goes on with our builds....etc..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jul 9 2010, 02:06 PM~18004058
> *INKSTINCT003; is there a hangout tonight?
> *


NAH.. NEXT FRIDAY. ITS GONNA BE EVERY OTHER WEEK


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 9 2010, 06:05 PM~18004626
> *NAH.. NEXT FRIDAY. ITS GONNA BE EVERY OTHER WEEK
> *



whens the hangout in west palm beach....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Jul 9 2010, 04:06 PM~18003538
> *ple times and losing lots of bread it discourages people from staying in the game.
> 
> YUP!  :yessad:  :yessad:
> ...


 :angry: :angry:  I know how you feel but you live & learn :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 9 2010, 06:05 PM~18004622
> *check out www.bowtiesouthblog.com and see what we are up too around shop,and see all the drama thats goes on with our builds....etc..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 8 2010, 07:00 PM~17996798
> *THANKZ WHO
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

Wanted To Buy :
3 bar knock off set. in good condition / with chip slot in em.
I Know its a long shot here but since im in the 954 I figured id ask...

any one out there sellin any knock offs ? lmk.
954-709-1637 - Brian Scarbs.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 9 2010, 03:29 PM~18004859
> *whens the hangout in west palm beach.......  :biggrin:
> *


ACTUALLY IM TRYING TO TALK TO THE PEOPLE OUT THERE TO DO A CARSHOW. THERES PARKING FOR MORE THAN 100 CARS. LETS SEE :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 9 2010, 07:23 PM~18005793
> *ACTUALLY IM TRYING TO TALK TO THE PEOPLE OUT THERE TO DO A CARSHOW. THERES PARKING FOR MORE THAN 100 CARS. LETS SEE :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: cool let me know if you need any help for that im down


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jul 9 2010, 08:11 PM~18005714
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thankz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 9 2010, 08:23 PM~18005793
> *ACTUALLY IM TRYING TO TALK TO THE PEOPLE OUT THERE TO DO A CARSHOW. THERES PARKING FOR MORE THAN 100 CARS. LETS SEE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003; see y'all next Friday!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 9 2010, 05:23 PM~18005793
> *ACTUALLY IM TRYING TO TALK TO THE PEOPLE OUT THERE TO DO A CARSHOW. THERES PARKING FOR MORE THAN 100 CARS. LETS SEE :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: It would be right by my house!!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 8 2010, 07:00 PM~17996798
> *THANKZ WHO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jul 9 2010, 07:59 PM~18006854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good on the fours......


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jul 9 2010, 07:14 PM~18005732
> *Wanted To Buy :
> 3 bar knock off set.  in good condition / with chip slot in em.
> I Know its a long shot here but since im in the 954 I figured id ask...
> ...


MAN DEPENDS, THOSE ARE OG, THEY GOT A SET FOR $750 FOR THE STRAIGHT BARS


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

Thanks O got the forgiato back might be selling them for the low they NEED to be painted call me if you know who might want them.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jul 10 2010, 07:59 AM~18009627
> *Thanks    O  got the forgiato back might be selling them for the low they NEED to be painted call me if you know who might want them.
> *


for sure....


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

this is forsale ... trying to do local





















fits impala, caprice and cadillac's, roadmasters, dela's 78-96

it's in orlando $1000..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 10 2010, 08:05 AM~18009124
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good homie


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

'ELEGANCE'


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 10 2010, 05:52 PM~18012691
> *'ELEGANCE'
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

24's n 22's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 10 2010, 08:52 PM~18012691
> *'ELEGANCE'
> 
> 
> ...


  That box chevy hard!!!!!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 10 2010, 11:08 PM~18013483
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Got a shitload of chrome and gold stuff for a gbody forsale.
Hit me up!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 11 2010, 12:49 AM~18014143
> *Got a shitload of chrome and gold stuff for a gbody forsale.
> Hit me up!
> *


Pm me what u have. I need some stuff


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*

GOT A FEW LEFT.... TRYING TO MAKE SOME ROOM FOR THE WADE AND LEBRON OFFICIAL STITCHED JERSEY*


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 10 2010, 09:08 PM~18013483
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN, that's a gangster ass color. :wow:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lookin For Members To join Lowrider Style C.C. NE vechiles welocme long as u roll on 13s or 14s if you are interested ca be reached by im then work form there


Lowrider Style
C.C.
Sth Fla


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 12 2010, 12:23 AM~18020967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn they got his ass.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Any One Interested in A Sony Vaio LMK must sell asap ,


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*

GOT A FEW LEFT.... TRYING TO MAKE SOME ROOM FOR THE WADE AND LEBRON OFFICIAL STITCHED JERSEY*


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 8 2010, 07:29 PM~17996006
> *LETS MAKE THIS SHOW BIG!!!! SPREAD THE WORD!!!!
> 
> If anyone can help spread the word i have plenty of flyers....
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 12 2010, 08:23 AM~18023706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

For sale
























Driveshaft SOLD


Have a gold molded Master cylinder.
And a chrome brake booster plated at SPS for sale too.

I'll take $180 for master cylinder and brake booster.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 12 2010, 05:21 PM~18026558
> *For sale
> 
> 
> ...



Brake booster pending. :wow:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 12 2010, 05:46 PM~18026838
> *Brake booster pending. :wow:
> *


not pending, sold!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 12 2010, 03:51 PM~18026895
> *not pending, sold!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jul 12 2010, 05:03 PM~18027046
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



yo i need my gun


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

$100 master cylinder.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Low_Ski_13
:wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Jul 12 2010, 06:30 PM~18027354
> *Low_Ski_13
> :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 12 2010, 05:33 PM~18027382
> *whats up homie
> *


chilln


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

$100 firm... toshiba satelite


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

couple new tats some in progress....FOR WORK HIT UP MY SIGNATURE


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 12 2010, 02:21 PM~18026558
> *For sale
> 
> 
> ...


How much for every thing


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 12 2010, 08:23 AM~18023706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 12 2010, 04:45 PM~18028154
> *$100 firm... toshiba satelite
> 
> 
> ...


wats up homie how old is d computer? need it for my lil girl


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 12 2010, 08:33 AM~18022967
> *Damn they got his ass.
> *


Ill str8 up would want to kill someone if that happened to me ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*SUNDAY DRIVER IN THE SIX ONE.....


http://vimeo.com/13273997
*


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Car show July 31


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

1uJFXstKJuw&feature

*SOMETHING TO RIDE TO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.. WE AINT GOT BURGERS NOR TACOS... BUT ATLEAST ITS A GOOD CHILLING SPOT*.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 12 2010, 11:29 PM~18030459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

still for sale, *best offer takes it asap*.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HeartBraker79_@Jul 12 2010, 08:54 PM~18028814
> *How much for every thing
> *


I've sold some of the stuff already today.
Hit me up and we can work something out.

305-804-1331


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 13 2010, 12:57 AM~18031613
> *still for sale, best offer takes it asap.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i have this project 67 Vert that i have and it needs a lot of metal work but it is a true matching numbers Vert SS. pretty much needs a full restoration top frame is good and startiaght but goes up and down manually cause it doesnt have the motor for the top. Car runs but needs work.

NEED IT GONE $1200 FIRM

SOME EXTRA PARTS CAN BE THROWN IN FOR SOME EXTRA CASH ON TOP

Car doesnt have the gold wheels anymore..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOOD MORNING MIA


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jul 12 2010, 06:07 PM~18028340
> *couple new tats some in progress....FOR WORK HIT UP MY SIGNATURE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK LIKE ALWAYS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 12 2010, 08:33 AM~18022967
> *Damn they got his ass.
> *


what do you mean? :wow:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

KING LINCOLN, Que la verga LOCO,  :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 13 2010, 07:39 AM~18032962
> *i have this project 67 Vert that i have and it needs a lot of metal work but it is a true matching numbers Vert SS. pretty much needs a full restoration top frame is good and startiaght but goes up and down manually cause it doesnt have the motor for the top. Car runs but needs work.
> 
> NEED IT GONE $1200 FIRM
> ...


that piece around the top is that available aftermarket or will a new piece have to be fabbed up? Good deal for a classic project a 67 at that :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 12 2010, 10:20 AM~18023364
> *NOW $ 60.....*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

64 impala for sale 2 door all chrome 13x7 very clean black interior car runs perfect has a 350,has rust on quarters asking $6000


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i have 4 square dumps brand new asking $125 each or $400 all four.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 12 2010, 09:29 PM~18030459
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: .....................there's a checkers, burger king, mc donalds and taco bell close by.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 13 2010, 10:10 AM~18034814
> *:thumbsup: .....................there's a checkers, burger king, mc donalds and taco bell close by.
> *


AND THE CHINESE PLACE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chulow video.....

cbNixDbozLY&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 13 2010, 02:39 PM~18035521
> *AND THE CHINESE PLACE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 12 2010, 10:08 AM~18023614



i live in south dade but my girlfriend lives a block away from this. my club will be attending.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey guys do any of yall have any bumper fillers for sale? i need some for my first car. its a 81 regal. pm me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305+Jul 13 2010, 03:14 PM~18036353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the support... what club is it?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18036719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats awesome


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2010, 05:34 PM~17984527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trade me for the caddy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had to bring it back


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]







[/


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2010, 01:35 PM~18036563
> *hey guys do any of yall have any bumper fillers for sale? i need some for my first car. its a 81 regal. pm me
> *


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1840568917.html


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sparky94_@Jul 12 2010, 07:09 PM~18029529
> *wats up homie how old is d computer? need it for my lil girl
> *


sorry dawgy, It's sold already.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 13 2010, 09:59 AM~18034743
> *ANY PIX :biggrin:*


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 13 2010, 07:41 PM~18038791
> *Had to bring it back
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 13 2010, 05:35 PM~18038741
> *trade me for the caddy
> *


SOLD TO THE TWINS FROM LAUDARDALE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 14 2010, 08:26 AM~18043590
> *ANY PIX :biggrin:
> *


$100 for the bike


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 14 2010, 01:42 PM~18044486
> *$100 for the bike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got a dash pad for a fleetwood $150


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:around:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

SNEEK PEAK OF (THE JUDGEMENT DAY) 1996????? :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2010, 06:27 PM~18047185
> *SNEEK PEAK OF  (THE JUDGEMENT DAY) 1996????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lindseys caddy


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jul 14 2010, 03:41 PM~18046809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo ulyss yo shit looking raw ass fuck homie....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 14 2010, 05:35 PM~18047741
> *lindseys caddy
> *


 :nono:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jul 14 2010, 03:41 PM~18046809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS BIG MONEY RIGHT DERRRR :0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

im looking for a set of 13s in NEW condition with tires or with out pm me with photos and info


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2010, 07:27 PM~18047185
> *SNEEK PEAK OF  (THE JUDGEMENT DAY) 1996????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jul 14 2010, 06:41 PM~18046809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Vary clean!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jul 14 2010, 06:18 PM~18048093
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2010, 07:27 PM~18047185
> *SNEEK PEAK OF  (THE JUDGEMENT DAY) 1996????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


a towncar or bigbody?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had to bring it back


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18048161
> *a towncar or bigbody?????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2010, 10:03 PM~18048417
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: Ok ill just wait to see what you bring out...It looks good tho


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 14 2010, 07:28 PM~18048161
> *a towncar or bigbody?????
> *


96 impala ss :cheesy:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

THANKS!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 14 2010, 10:07 PM~18048450
> *96 impala ss  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 14 2010, 07:07 PM~18048450
> *96 impala ss  :cheesy:
> *



:nono: nice guess dough!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2010, 04:27 PM~18047185
> *SNEEK PEAK OF  (THE JUDGEMENT DAY) 1996????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

everybody text me or call me , i lost my phone with everybody's numbers.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2010, 04:27 PM~18047185
> *SNEEK PEAK OF  (THE JUDGEMENT DAY) 1996????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great bro.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 15 2010, 08:32 AM~18052482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 15 2010, 10:39 AM~18053374
> *Looks great bro.
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jul 15 2010, 01:39 PM~18053374
> *Looks great bro.
> *



WOW SLEEPER IN MIAMI FEST..... :0 :0 :0 






:wave:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

97 Towncar 2nd owner (bought from elderly neighbor) always kept under roof, tan leather 47k original miles extremely cleannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn $4700
email me [email protected] i dont check PMs dont waste my time or yours, not looking for trades


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Jul 14 2010, 09:18 PM~18048093
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 14 2010, 05:27 PM~18047185
> *SNEEK PEAK OF  (THE JUDGEMENT DAY) 1996????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what ever car it is it look really good nice job evelio :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 15 2010, 08:32 AM~18052482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

anyone parting out a big body


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 15 2010, 08:32 AM~18052482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve whats good homie....one you going to build one of these badboyz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

doc here's what I was telling you about


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Agent Orange_@Jul 15 2010, 09:42 PM~18057402
> *anyone parting out a big body
> *


what you need...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sour diesel, iceman42776, Mr lowrider305 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 15 2010, 11:22 PM~18058518
> *sour diesel, iceman42776, Mr lowrider305 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good Triple o.g.


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 15 2010, 08:32 AM~18052482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeeeeeeees and yes and yes.... :worship: :worship:


----------



## FL61Ray (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

posting for a buddy layitlow 6individuals4 pm either of us..
car is in treasure coast
asking $7,000
01 marque white with blue leather, blue top, super clean inside and out

less 100k miles, full power, chilling cold ac, full tune up just done.. will drive anywhere!!!

14/7 twisted spokes,new tired 175 75 14 tires,

new 2 pump 6 batt setup (lay/play) arms estended


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TODAY................................




> *HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.. WE AINT GOT BURGERS NOR TACOS... BUT ATLEAST ITS A GOOD CHILLING SPOT*.
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

STILL FORSALE 90LAC COLD AC 24S DOUBLE DIN PAINT NEW NVER HAD RUST WHITE FACTORY CADY SEATS HOUSE GRILL HIDS RUNS BEAUTIFUL NO LEAKS AT ALL

$7500 786786 315-6307


















CAR IS FUKING CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*lo que vales es el cash......* :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 16 2010, 01:56 PM~18061617
> *lo que vales es el cash...... :biggrin:
> *



MONEY TALK BULLSHIT WALKS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Sour diesel ........95 big body is coming........... step ur game up lol


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my boys selling his 1995 lincoln towncar got 2cce pumps 4batterys works perfect..body n paint in awesome shape interior leather clean cold ac tints brandnew alternator......$2800 will be interested in some trade let me know call jessy 786-263-1893...
















:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jul 16 2010, 11:21 AM~18061782
> *Sour diesel ........95 big body is coming...........  step ur game up lol
> *




ssshhhh/////dont say it to loud white boy... :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 15 2010, 08:22 PM~18058506
> *what you need...
> *


wat do u have....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

GOT MY 24S FOR SALE OR TRADE....$2000 5LUG UNIVERSAL 255/30/24 98PERCENT THREAD ON THEM RIMS NO SCRATCHES OR DENTS...WILL TRADE FOR OTHER 5ON5 24S OR WILL TRADE FOR 26S 50N5 N WILL GIVE MY PIONEER DOUBLE DIN NEWEST MODEL I PAID 400 NOT EVEN A MONTH AGO STILL GO WARRANTY N BOX FOR THE 26S...786-315-6307.....
















:biggrin: HIT ME UP


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> TODAY................................
> 
> 
> > *HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.. WE AINT GOT BURGERS NOR TACOS... BUT ATLEAST ITS A GOOD CHILLING SPOT*.
> ...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got 17in daton an vogue for sell 700 obo


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 16 2010, 10:25 AM~18061395
> *STILL FORSALE      90LAC COLD AC 24S DOUBLE DIN PAINT NEW NVER HAD RUST WHITE FACTORY CADY SEATS HOUSE GRILL HIDS RUNS BEAUTIFUL NO LEAKS AT ALL
> 
> $7500    786786 315-6307
> ...


GOOD LUCK


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 16 2010, 04:08 PM~18063659
> *what time...
> *


The club opens after 10, but the models get there at mid night.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 16 2010, 07:22 PM~18064228
> *The club opens after 10, but the models get there at mid night.
> *


no the hang out


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 16 2010, 05:27 PM~18064260
> *no the hang out
> *


Hangout starts at 9- 930 pm


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my boy got a set of 14x7 spokes painted center silver to match the car they were in the have adapters n bullets n the key for the bullets needs 1tire the other 3 r good...$130obo.......786-2631893


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

second 2none eddie :wave:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 17 2010, 06:45 AM~18067507
> *second 2none eddie  :wave:
> *


  :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

i got a two door box chevy 90d front and back for sale strong v8 runs like a champ for sale first 2500 come an get it only an hour and a half nort of miami!!!! lots of new parts cadi digi dash and a good small block :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 17 2010, 05:45 AM~18067507
> *second 2none eddie  :wave:
> *


hope everything is well homie ,hit me up when u get a chance .....


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Coming home on Thursday


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 17 2010, 06:54 PM~18070378
> *Coming home on Thursday
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have some stuff for sale...

Small Pet Cage
20 Gallon Glass Tank
30gb Microsoft Zune
6 - Batteries
DJ System
1994 Buick Roadmaster


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY INFO ON THE SUPER SHOW ANY DEALS ON AIR LINE TICKETS LET ME KNOW


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE CD PLAYER PIONEER OR KENWOOD I NEED ONE CASH IN HAND


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 15 2010, 07:48 PM~18058115
> *Steve whats good homie....one you going to build one of these badboyz
> 
> 
> ...


Already in the works........puttin D's on it though..............   :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 18 2010, 11:34 PM~18078162
> *Already in the works........puttin D's on it though..............     :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 19 2010, 12:15 AM~18078593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VARY NICE PHOTO'S HOMIE....PM ME WHAT TYPE OF PHONE U HAVE I DIDENT ASK YOU AT THE HANGOUT.....



MAYBE NEXT TIME ILL BE OUT DIPPIN WITH YALL BOYZ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 18 2010, 11:15 PM~18078593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn tonight was crazy.....Ill post pics & videos later I dont think there's going to be anymore hangouts....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 19 2010, 01:43 AM~18079226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 12:42 AM~18078820
> *VARY NICE PHOTO'S HOMIE....PM ME WHAT TYPE OF PHONE U HAVE I DIDENT ASK YOU AT THE HANGOUT.....
> MAYBE NEXT TIME ILL BE OUT DIPPIN WITH YALL BOYZ :biggrin:
> *


I took the pics with my Iphone 3gs..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 17 2010, 06:54 PM~18070378
> *Coming home on Thursday
> 
> 
> ...



nice...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 19 2010, 10:07 AM~18080807
> *nice...
> *


thanks, A LOT more to do to her..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 19 2010, 09:35 AM~18080696
> *I took the pics with my Iphone 3gs..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

3500.00 or trade takes it 3054903015 Q!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

last night....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

dumb ass didnt kno when to quit, that bitch almost hit a escalade... and the monte aint his... its his girls car.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 12:48 AM~18078883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 12:17 PM~18081618
> *last night....
> 
> 
> ...


And this is the reason why I dont go out there.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 19 2010, 12:30 PM~18081687
> *dumb ass didnt kno when to quit, that bitch almost hit a escalade... and the monte aint his... its his girls car.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 19 2010, 12:43 PM~18081777
> *NICE :biggrin:
> *


His shit almost got hit lastnight also...That shit real clean tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 19 2010, 01:02 PM~18081911
> *And this is the reason why I dont go out there.
> *


Whats good homie


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 01:22 PM~18082082
> *Whats good homie
> *


Same ol same ol. what about you?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 19 2010, 01:41 PM~18082249
> *Same ol same ol. what about you?
> *


same shit homie :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 19 2010, 09:05 AM~18081528
> *3500.00 or trade takes it 3054903015 Q!
> 
> 
> ...


dam!! my old lincoln has become the nieghbor hood mut , everyone has had a piece of her


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 01:12 PM~18082000
> *His shit almost got hit lastnight also...That shit real clean tho
> *


dat bitch looks real good..i like the white with the red combo :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

. :wow:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

for parts...D elegance......1992


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 12:33 PM~18083142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm how did it happen?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 19 2010, 03:27 PM~18083087
> *for parts...D elegance......1992
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WAT DAT CADDY HIT.. :wow:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 17 2010, 01:05 PM~18068694
> *i got a two door box chevy 90d front and back for sale strong v8 runs like a champ for sale first 2500 come an get it only an hour and a half nort of miami!!!! lots of new parts cadi digi dash and a good small block  :biggrin:
> *


pics? what city?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 19 2010, 02:59 PM~18082834
> *dat bitch looks real good..i like the white with the red combo :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 19 2010, 03:37 PM~18083173
> *Danm how did it happen?
> *


***** thought he was at county line


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 19 2010, 03:27 PM~18083087
> *for parts...D elegance......1992
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 19 2010, 11:50 AM~18082747
> *dam!! my old lincoln has become the nieghbor hood mut , everyone has had a piece of her
> *


LINCOLN STILL LOOKS GOOD!,THATS Y ITS BETTER TO BUILD YOUR OWN RIDE THEN BUY A CAR THATS BUILT ESPECAILLY BUYING IT IN THE SAME CITY OR STATE NO MATTER IF THE TITLE OF THE CAR SAYS YOUR NAME THERE ALWAYS GONA SAY THE GUYS NAME THAT BUILT IT WERE EVER THE CAR GOES NOT A GOOD FEELIN AT TIMES :happysad:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

all-eyez-onme.... perro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't even ask.... buddy was danceing,raping,doing push ups,running after cars,tryd to race a g-body in the street,he jumpd on some girls roof...drinking water from the ground Not sure what he did(took) but buddy was fuckd up...hope he good & str8 now 










not going to show buddy face


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have someone looking for 2 clean pumps with dumps...pm me your number and I'll let him know...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yo Watson my internet is back up man...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 19 2010, 04:23 PM~18083660
> *Yo Watson my internet is back up man...
> *


ok homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 19 2010, 01:08 PM~18083510
> *LINCOLN STILL LOOKS GOOD!,THATS Y ITS BETTER TO BUILD YOUR OWN RIDE THEN BUY A CAR THATS BUILT ESPECAILLY BUYING IT IN THE SAME CITY OR STATE NO MATTER IF THE TITLE OF THE CAR SAYS YOUR NAME THERE ALWAYS GONA SAY THE GUYS NAME THAT BUILT IT WERE EVER THE CAR GOES NOT A GOOD FEELIN AT TIMES :happysad:
> *


that car was my daily at one point, then i repaited it and juiced it and sold it to shorty ...... the only reason y i made that comment was cuz there is a lil rumor going around that certain people built that car ,.... u know if the the truth would be said i wouldnt even come on here and make a comment and leave it as is  ... and yes the car still looks clean and i wish the dude q good luck on the sale ......  oh yea props on the leafing my dawg danny from stn did on it came out good  


here are pics b4 i sold the lincoln to shorty , to those that claim they built it!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

*FOR EVERYONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT ALREADY *
SNEEK PEEK.........




















THIS IS HOW WE DO IT..... uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 19 2010, 06:26 PM~18084617
> *FOR EVERYONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT ALREADY
> SNEEK PEEK.........
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

LETS MAKE THIS SHOW BIG!!!! SPREAD THE WORD!!!!

If anyone can help spread the word i have plenty of flyers....
let me know
Also have a hop $100 cash for the winner


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 19 2010, 04:26 PM~18084617
> *FOR EVERYONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT ALREADY
> SNEEK PEEK.........
> 
> ...


 :wow: PURPLE KUSH IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: BIG C.A. thats how its donE :thumbsup: hno: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

One of the video's from last night....I got more coming


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 19 2010, 03:26 PM~18084617
> *FOR EVERYONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT ALREADY
> SNEEK PEEK.........
> 
> ...


REALLY NICEE!  :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 19 2010, 07:25 AM~18080878
> *
> *


now u get a olds 442 or a hurst & then u got the collection

:biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

watson post the other pics of jorge eating dont worry he aint gonna get mad


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://tharealderickg.blogspot.com/search?...&max-results=10


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HATERADE hit me up fool , i lost everybody's numbers......   
















:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 19 2010, 04:57 PM~18085359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard ya'll boys had a good time out there , good times. 

nice to see you driving the lac again jose . all this cars down here and nobody drives their cars any where . times have changed it was all about riding out back in the days


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jul 19 2010, 07:55 PM~18085344
> *watson post the other pics of jorge eating dont worry he aint gonna get mad
> *


LOL i don't have any pics


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 07:28 PM~18085139
> *One of the video's  from last night....I got more coming
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW N HEARD DAT BOX ITS NO JOKE DAT BITCH SERIOUS.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 19 2010, 08:21 PM~18085566
> *I SAW N HEARD DAT BOX ITS NO JOKE DAT BITCH SERIOUS.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Yes sir


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 19 2010, 07:57 PM~18085359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 19 2010, 04:57 PM~18085359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 19 2010, 03:26 PM~18084617
> *FOR EVERYONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT ALREADY
> SNEEK PEEK.........
> 
> ...


danm those pillow seat look bad as fuck


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jul 19 2010, 07:38 PM~18087082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOMMMMGGGGGG :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 20 2010, 06:31 AM~18090488
> *OOOMMMMGGGGGG :wow:
> *


Def one of the baddest females out there


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 19 2010, 02:03 PM~18084007
> *that car was my daily at one point, then i repaited it and juiced it and sold it to shorty ...... the only reason y i made that comment was cuz there is a lil rumor going around that certain people built that car ,.... u know if the the truth would be said i wouldnt even come on here and make a comment and leave it as is    ... and yes the car still looks clean and i wish the dude  q good luck on the sale ......  oh yea props on the leafing my dawg danny from stn did on it came out good
> here are pics b4 i sold the lincoln to shorty , to those that claim they built it!!!
> 
> ...


yo, i havent commented on this for a while... but i didnt build it... cant spell his name, hairo i guess i got the car from, i dont care and when i did get it she needed alot of work done on it... the color was on point but badly, badly, painted... the stripping and the leafing were very good but wasnt cleared over thats why it started coming off... standing 3 wheel with no reinforcing(u kno)the concept was there but not well thought out completely, other than that she was a beast and still is... alot of people say they can buy it, build it or can do both... me when i have the money to build a car no one is available to help so i buy one already done i dont claim no one else work it just looks better when i drive it.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ANY SHOWS OR CAR FUNCTIONS DOWN THAT WAY THIS WEEKEND?I'LL BE IN DEL-RAY FOR A WEEK


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 19 2010, 07:57 PM~18085359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: * DAM...!!! *


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 20 2010, 06:19 AM~18090896
> *yo, i havent commented on this for a while... but i didnt build it... cant spell his name, hairo i guess i got the car from, i dont care and when i did get it she needed alot of work done on it... the color was on point but badly, badly, painted... the stripping and the leafing were very good but wasnt cleared over thats why it started coming off... standing 3 wheel with no reinforcing(u kno)the concept was there but not well thought out completely, other than that she was a beast and still is... alot of people say they can buy it, build it or can do both... me when i have the money to build a car no one is available to help so i buy one already done i dont claim no one else work it just looks better when i drive it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

SELLING MY CLEAN 90 FLEETWOOD $7GS OR TRADE FOR CUTLASS SAME CONDITIONS..CHECK OUT THE VIDEO.. :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7piYe-Hy98


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

FOR SALE $2500 OBO 95 LINCOLN TOWN CAR AC LEATHER CLEAN IN AND OUT GOT 2CCE PUMPS 4BATTERYS....EVRYTHING WORKS......HIT ME UP AT 786-263-1893..$2500 OR BEST OFFER :biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 20 2010, 07:19 AM~18090896
> *yo, i havent commented on this for a while... but i didnt build it... cant spell his name, hairo i guess i got the car from, i dont care and when i did get it she needed alot of work done on it... the color was on point but badly, badly, painted... the stripping and the leafing were very good but wasnt cleared over thats why it started coming off... standing 3 wheel with no reinforcing(u kno)the concept was there but not well thought out completely, other than that she was a beast and still is... alot of people say they can buy it, build it or can do both... me when i have the money to build a car no one is available to help so i buy one already done i dont claim no one else work it just looks better when i drive it.
> *


listen q u can say what u want , like for example u say that car was badly painted ,standing 3 wheel ,... for starters i sold the car as a street car not even to stand 3 wheels and as for the paintjob what exactly did u do to fix it cuz when i saw it in person the day i passed by fudrockers or whatever that place is called now that car still looked the same, that car till this day aint even buffed  ... so if it makes you feel good to sit here and bash the car then y did you buy it ....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

RIPSTA85 -PLAYTIME-


:wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jul 20 2010, 12:41 PM~18092719
> *RIPSTA85  -PLAYTIME-
> :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 19 2010, 03:26 PM~18084617
> *FOR EVERYONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT ALREADY
> SNEEK PEEK.........
> 
> ...


nice..


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 20 2010, 04:04 PM~18093418
> *nice..
> *


grandhustle wats good :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 20 2010, 01:07 PM~18093451
> *grandhustle wats good :biggrin:
> *


chillin dog chillin..sup with you


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 20 2010, 04:27 PM~18093670
> *chillin dog chillin..sup with you
> *


AT THE CRIB BULLSHITIN...UR CADDY LOOKING GOOD FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 20 2010, 12:32 PM~18092660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

CHECK OUT ANOTHER VIDEO OF MY 90 LAC FOR SALE/TRADE 
$7GS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6Qhc_sP3I0


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 20 2010, 11:32 AM~18092660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 DAMMM YOU'LL NEVA SEE DIZ IN MIAMI TO SCARE TO HOP IT N BREAK IT


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 20 2010, 05:37 PM~18095504
> *:wow:  :0 DAMMM YOU'LL NEVA SEE DIZ IN MIAMI TO SCARE TO HOP IT N BREAK IT
> *


And No fights in between the hop or after


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

straightpimpincc and mr ed :wave:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 20 2010, 02:04 PM~18093418
> *nice..
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 20 2010, 01:30 PM~18093713
> *AT THE CRIB BULLSHITIN...UR CADDY LOOKING GOOD FOOL :biggrin:
> *


thanx cuz..some people dont think so..fuk it i tryed


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 21 2010, 12:22 AM~18098291
> *thanx cuz..some people dont think so..fuk it i tryed
> *


  FUCK THEM!!!To me your shit hard & on point...There's always going to be haters & there's just going to be ppl who just don't like it maybe it to much for them????If you happy that's all that matters str8 up


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 12:53 AM~18098623
> * FUCK THEM!!!To me your shit hard & on point...There's always going to be haters & there's just going to be ppl who just don't like it maybe it to much for them????If you happy that's all that matters str8 up
> *



*PREACH ON BROTHER, PREACH ON........*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 20 2010, 08:49 PM~18096141
> *straightpimpincc and mr ed  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 12:53 AM~18098623
> * FUCK THEM!!!To me your shit hard & on point...There's always going to be haters & there's just going to be ppl who just don't like it maybe it to much for them????If you happy that's all that matters str8 up
> *


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 20 2010, 09:22 PM~18098291
> *thanx cuz..some people dont think so..fuk it i tryed
> *


wtf u mean u TRIED? ***** u got the hardest shit out there, whoever the fuck dont like it can go fuck themselves n go build something better. ima go twist one up uffin: :420: im out...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 19 2010, 03:26 PM~18084617
> *FOR EVERYONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT ALREADY
> SNEEK PEEK.........
> 
> ...


pics speak for themselves/nice work on dem seats!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 21 2010, 12:22 AM~18098291
> *thanx cuz..some people dont think so..fuk it i tryed
> *


FOOL COME ON NOW FUK WAT THE HATERS THINK ITS WAT U WANTED PEOPLE LIKE TO HATE SOME TIMES CAUSE THEY CANT AFFORD TO DO WAT U DONE TO IT...IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD FUK HATERS... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

A FEW MORE PICS OF MY 90 4SALE 7GS/TRADE FOR CUTLASS SAME SHAPE AS MINES...

















































VIDEO


THANKS FOR CHECKING IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jul 19 2010, 07:38 PM~18087082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: lookin good!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 12:53 AM~18098623
> * FUCK THEM!!!To me your shit hard & on point...There's always going to be haters & there's just going to be ppl who just don't like it maybe it to much for them????If you happy that's all that matters str8 up
> *



x2


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 19 2010, 08:00 PM~18085385
> *http://tharealderickg.blogspot.com/search?...&max-results=10
> *



Bad ass video!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Jul 21 2010, 07:01 AM~18100536
> *wtf u mean u TRIED? ***** u got the hardest shit out there, whoever the fuck dont like it can go fuck themselves n go build something better. ima go twist one up  uffin:  :420:  im out...
> *


yo call me  :420:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 21 2010, 07:07 AM~18100798
> *:wow:  :wow:  lookin good!!
> *


yo jay my bad i did not make it to your crib the other day...maybe next time!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 21 2010, 07:36 AM~18100253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*PHIL HARD AT WORK IN CANADA *


:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

club 1200:








:biggrin: :biggrin: 

















niceeee car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 12:39 PM~18101747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 21 2010, 01:20 PM~18102036
> *NICE :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 11:48 AM~18102260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My fav fucking car right now str8 up no one can hate on grand hustle like i said be4 you should get a crown


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 21 2010, 01:17 PM~18102015
> *club 1200:
> 
> 
> ...


your just pissed cuz we didn't wanna drop you off and pick you up later :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jul 21 2010, 02:19 PM~18102482
> *My fav fucking car right now str8 up no one can hate on grand hustle like i said be4 you should get a crown
> *


x2 you know how many big girls I can get with that car shit


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm looking for some money. If anybody has any they wana give up. Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I just wanted to say prohopper has there website back

www.prohopper.com*


:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 03:43 PM~18103104
> *x2 you know how many I can get with that car shitbig girls
> *



you stupid :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 21 2010, 12:29 PM~18102546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice.............wish we had rides like this in Fl.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 21 2010, 04:15 PM~18103381
> *you stupid  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  You already know homie 200 or better for me


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm looking for 2 dumps. Any kind....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 12:43 PM~18103104
> *x2 you know how many big girls I can get with that car shit
> *


 :cheesy: how many would fit? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jul 21 2010, 04:38 PM~18103557
> *:cheesy:  how many would fit? :cheesy:
> *


3


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuck it time for for some bbw's on here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sour diesel


Im looking for some pics rite now


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

SWITCHITTER P.t's today or what...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 02:54 PM~18103711
> *fuck it time for for some bbw's on here
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*sexual CHOCOLATE....*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 21 2010, 05:27 PM~18103928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn she bad!!!!!Not a big girl just str8 up thick


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yall like this :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 05:40 PM~18104040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one will get it all day... :boink: :boink:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 21 2010, 03:15 PM~18104337
> *this one will get it all day... :boink:  :boink:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 21 2010, 02:09 PM~18103809
> *SWITCHITTER P.t's today or what...
> *


you already know....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 21 2010, 06:15 PM~18104337
> *this one will get it all day... :boink:  :boink:
> *


LOl...dont get me wrong she fine!!!ill just hit once maybe twice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SHE CAN GET IT ALL DAY!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

:uh: :run: :sprint: :barf: miami fest ???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Jul 21 2010, 07:03 PM~18104718
> *:uh:  :run:  :sprint:  :barf: miami fest ???
> *












Ill take a brake for now be back later with more pics








































no cars tho GIRLS & MORE GIRLS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what up Q


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

GOOD JOB WITH THEM PICS MR LOWRIDER 305 :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 05:48 PM~18104110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..................


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 06:25 PM~18104898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 05:48 PM~18104110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 05:52 PM~18104142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 21 2010, 07:56 PM~18105080
> *GOOD JOB WITH THEM PICS MR LOWRIDER 305 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

not sure if I post this yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TfzYi6mCBhU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TfzYi6mCBhU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


if you look realllly good you will see that kandy green golf cart that was build down here...what club was that for????


he hitting swichs in the impala by the way :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 03:50 PM~18104623
> *SHE CAN GET IT ALL DAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


she could get whaaaaat,,,brotha your kidding,,,,,she like a black widow. she will eat you when your done gettin that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jul 22 2010, 12:25 AM~18107705
> *she could get whaaaaat,,,brotha your kidding,,,,,she like a black widow. she will eat you when your done gettin that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

any1 got a crome motor for sale...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 22 2010, 12:32 AM~18107806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DATS A CAR SHOW OR A CONCERT O? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Jul 21 2010, 08:33 AM~18101285
> *yo jay my bad i did not make it to your crib the other day...maybe next time!
> *



no problem dawg. thank u!
i just couldnt take another day in the heat! shits to crazy hot these days lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*IM SELLING <span style=\'color:red\'>WADE AND LEBRON JERSEY PM IF INTERESTED $ 55
OFFICIAL STITCH SH!T NO IRON ON..... </span>*:biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

got something new for sale ex double o car u know its clean....1974 impala glasshouse 454 big block real deal ac clifford carjack n remotestart...runs awesome just need some rims.....47,000 miles original.....786-3156307.......$8,000









































:biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

GOT A PIONEER DOUBLE DIN NOT EVEN A MONTH OLD STILL UNDER WARRANTY N GOT BOX FOR IT $300 NO LESS I JUST PAID NOT EVEN A MONTH AGO $430 IM LOSINHG ALOT I ALSO BOT THE BLUETOOTH FOR U TO USE IN UR CAR...PLAYS DVD CD MP3 IPOD SIM CARD USB IT MODEL NUM..AVH-P3200BT......786-315-6307..NO SCRATCHES OR SKIPPING PLAYS ANYTHING


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 22 2010, 05:39 AM~18109936
> *DATS A CAR SHOW OR A CONCERT O?    :biggrin:
> *


car show slash concert :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: 

come threw fool......


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 22 2010, 04:11 PM~18113147
> *car show slash concert  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> come threw fool......
> *


LET ME KNOW WE U GO...TO THE SHOW I GO.. :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Lookin for 2 dumps... any kind


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

PLENTY OF SPACE FOR TRAILERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jul 19 2010, 09:05 AM~18081528
> *3500.00 or trade takes it 3054903015 Q!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: MAN I HOPE IT DON'T SELL


































NAW IM MESSIN WITHCHA USO, I JUST HATE TO SEE SOMETHING THIS CLEAN GO TO SOMEONE AND GET RAPED AND RUINED :angry:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

is anyone planning to go out to towershops friday if its not raining ?

im gona try to bring out the 72 low low work in progress
hope to see some of yall there...
( as long as it anit raining alot )


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM LOKKING FOR 22's DUB FLOATERS TIRES SIZE 255 - 30- 22 CASH IN HAND MIAMI DADE COUNTY


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jul 22 2010, 03:41 PM~18114680
> *Lookin for 2 dumps... any kind
> *


i got two square dumps brand new $250


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good morning 305


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

mr lowrider 305 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 23 2010, 10:38 AM~18120882
> *mr lowrider 305  :wave:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 23 2010, 11:25 AM~18121137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well damn


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 23 2010, 11:23 AM~18121129
> *whats good homie
> *



CHILLIN HOMIE UGLY ASS DAY FOOL THIS RAIN DONT LET ME DO NOTHING TO THE DONK... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 23 2010, 11:50 AM~18121354
> *CHILLIN HOMIE UGLY ASS DAY FOOL THIS RAIN DONT LET ME DO NOTHING TO THE DONK... :biggrin:
> *


x2 it's my day off....I went to pickup my girl out side is fuckin bad!!!!!!!seen a 745 crash with a f350 nothin crazy tho


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

the hommies casey rods 49 merc
its for sale



> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 01:01 PM~18102353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 22 2010, 05:39 AM~18109936
> *DATS A CAR SHOW OR A CONCERT O?    :biggrin:
> *


IT SUPPOSE TO BE A CAR SHOW, BUT R U WILLING TO PAY 52.00 BUCKS TO ENTER A CAR...(PROMO CODE I-95) TAKES OF LIKE 5 BUCKS AS A INDIVIDUAL AND AS CLUB ITS LIKE 10 BUCKS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

2 Members: tru6lu305, SWITCHITTER
:wave: :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

4000 (no tv, no bass) or trades (daily driver, no projects, or buckets)


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 23 2010, 11:53 AM~18122964
> *2 Members: tru6lu305, SWITCHITTER
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que bola!!!!......


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN... I WISH IT WAS FLOODED... GIVE ME SOME WATER I CAN RIDE THREW AND MAKE PEOPLE WHO SIT LOW FEEL BAD(IMPORTS)...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

X102.3′s Bennett Auto Supply 2nd Annual Custom Car and Bike Show is here. This year its going to be bigger and better!!! X102.3′s 2nd Annual Custom Car and Bike Show Saturday, August 7th 1PM-8PM at the Expo Center at the South Florida Fair Grounds presented by Taco Bell and Frank Electronics. If you attended last year’s event then you already know!! Big rims, butterfly doors, candy paint, cash prizes!!! Performing live New Boyz and many more to be announced. Registration is $50 for cars and $20 per bike. To register come up to the X102.3 Studios located at 701 North Point Pkwy Ste.500 in West Palm Beach or click the forms below. Cash, credit, and money orders accepted. Over $3,000 will be given out in cash and prizes. Tickets are ONLY $6 and kids under 5 are FREE!! To purchase tickets click here. or stop by any Bennett Auto Supply location in Palm Beach County and pick up your tickets today. To see Bennett Auto Supply locations in your area see below or click here


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 19 2010, 03:26 PM~18084617
> *FOR EVERYONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT ALREADY
> SNEEK PEEK.........
> 
> ...


nice!!! :thumbsup: but 3 years later!! :dunno: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 21 2010, 03:50 PM~18104623
> *SHE CAN GET IT ALL DAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what happen 2 miami fest? now is fat girl fest!! :twak: :dunno: :barf: 
come on now you need 2 cut it out!!


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Jul 23 2010, 03:29 PM~18124785
> *nice!!! :thumbsup: but 3 years later!! :dunno:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL..just think of it this way if it took us 3 yrs it prob take you 6.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Jul 23 2010, 04:29 PM~18124785
> *nice!!! :thumbsup: but 3 years later!! :dunno:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *




hmmmm only 3 posts? a newbie??? i guess its someone hidding under a new name? everyone on here know's how it goes step ya game up homie.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

www.bowtiesouthblog.com


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 23 2010, 07:33 PM~18125289
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 23 2010, 06:46 PM~18125390
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST THE VIDEO WE DID THE OTHER DAY... MR.LOWRIDER305 BE FAKING ON ME.. BET HE'S ON A BIG GIRL LOVE TRIANGLE :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 23 2010, 07:49 PM~18125415
> *GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST THE VIDEO WE DID THE OTHER DAY... MR.LOWRIDER305 BE FAKING ON ME.. BET HE'S ON A BIG GIRL LOVE TRIANGLE  :biggrin:
> *


http://vimeo.com/13273997


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 23 2010, 06:58 PM~18125486
> *http://vimeo.com/13273997
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Jul 23 2010, 06:34 PM~18124837
> *what happen 2 miami fest? now is fat girl fest!! :twak:  :dunno:  :barf:
> come on now you need 2 cut it out!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

MR.LOWRIDER305 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 23 2010, 07:49 PM~18125415
> *GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST THE VIDEO WE DID THE OTHER DAY... MR.LOWRIDER305 BE FAKING ON ME.. BET HE'S ON A BIG GIRL LOVE TRIANGLE  :biggrin:
> *


LOL naw it ant even like that homie...Im just one call away ill call you later man



ya I been vibeing on adultspace.com there's some bad females on there just mad an account on there today :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 23 2010, 04:22 PM~18125200
> *hmmmm only 3 posts? a newbie??? i guess its someone hidding under a new name? everyone on here know's how it goes step ya game up homie.
> *


 :yes: :yes: So don't even spend your time replying to this stupid kid homie


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 23 2010, 06:58 PM~18125486
> *http://vimeo.com/13273997
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 23 2010, 08:21 PM~18126010
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


www.bowtiesouthblog.com


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 23 2010, 08:34 PM~18126104
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 23 2010, 09:34 PM~18126104
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 23 2010, 04:22 PM~18125200
> *hmmmm only 3 posts? a newbie??? i guess its someone hidding under a new name? everyone on here know's how it goes step ya game up homie.
> *


i think u need 2 step your game up homie!!! take it how u want!! :biggrin:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 23 2010, 05:21 PM~18125647
> *:uh:
> *


sorry homie !!!
no more fat girls :nono: :no: :run:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jul 23 2010, 06:12 PM~18125945
> *:yes:  :yes: So don't even spend your time replying to this stupid kid homie
> *


nobody talking to u !!! so stop dick pulling :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Jul 23 2010, 10:54 PM~18126561
> *sorry homie !!!
> no more fat girls :nono:  :no:  :run:
> *


First Im not ur homie....One you pay for my internet ill stop posting FAT GIRL  To bad that ant going to happend so ill keep posting FAT GIRLS if I fuckin want to str8 up...:biggrin: 


ojcNs1MtCrs&feature


Fuck a pic here's a video clip for you....str8 up that bullshit you tryin to pull ant going to work with me you ant the first & want be the last to stop me from posting FAT GIRLS so if ur going to try and make ur self look cool by posting/replying shit to me keep it moveing str8 up


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOMREP64


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Hellraizer, hoppin92 :wave: :wave:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 24 2010, 12:13 AM~18127134
> *First Im not ur homie....One you pay for my internet ill stop posting FAT GIRL   To bad that ant going to happend so ill keep posting FAT GIRLS if I fuckin want to str8 up...:biggrin:
> ojcNs1MtCrs&feature
> Fuck a pic here's a video clip for you....str8 up that bullshit you tryin to pull ant going to work with me you ant the first & want be the last to stop me from posting FAT GIRLS so if ur going to try and make ur self look cool by posting/replying shit to me keep it moveing str8 up
> *



x 2
Thats RIGHT BOIIIIIIII!


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 24 2010, 09:58 AM~18128986
> *Hellraizer, hoppin92 :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 23 2010, 09:43 PM~18126478
> *nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 24 2010, 09:58 AM~18128986
> *Hellraizer, hoppin92 :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up pimp..............


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Some old pictures...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow: :wow: THE GOOD OLD DAYS!,MOTIVATION!! TO RIDE OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 24 2010, 12:34 PM~18130625
> *:wow:  :wow: THE GOOD OLD DAYS!,MOTIVATION!! TO RIDE OUT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qkP8SvHvaU


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

sweet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 THAT PIC THERE IS PRICELESS NEVER FORGET THAT MOMENT THEM BOIS FROM THE SOUTH COMIN TRU WERE THE FUN STARTED :thumbsup:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 24 2010, 01:21 PM~18130935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ...thro bak'


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 23 2010, 09:13 PM~18127134
> *First Im not ur homie....One you pay for my internet ill stop posting FAT GIRL   To bad that ant going to happend so ill keep posting FAT GIRLS if I fuckin want to str8 up...:biggrin:
> ojcNs1MtCrs&feature
> Fuck a pic here's a video clip for you....str8 up that bullshit you tryin to pull ant going to work with me you ant the first & want be the last to stop me from posting FAT GIRLS so if ur going to try and make ur self look cool by posting/replying shit to me keep it moveing str8 up
> *


OK SORRY DONT GET MAD!!!! :roflmao: :twak: :wave: 
POST CARS!!! THIS IS NOT FAT GIRL FEST!!!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

best pic. of all time


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got a set of 10" Black ProHopper pistons w/ 1 month old seals. Looking to trade for 12" or 14" pistons. let me know.  :uh: 

Here is a pic of what they looked like before I painted them, and after they were painted, but they were used for a month after I painted them.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: A little Motivation for me.....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 24 2010, 05:25 PM~18131241
> *:biggrin: A little Motivation for me.....
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 24 2010, 05:30 PM~18131272
> *whats up homie
> *


aqui homie... chillin. trying to get the caddi back in the scene


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 24 2010, 05:11 PM~18131183
> *Got a set of 10" Black ProHopper pistons w/ 1 month old seals.  Looking to trade for 12" or 14" pistons.  let me know.     :uh:
> 
> Here is a pic of what they looked like before I painted them, and after they were painted, but they were used for a month after I painted them.
> ...


here is a current picture...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 24 2010, 05:42 PM~18131345
> *aqui homie... chillin. trying to get the caddi back in the scene
> *


you need any help let me now


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 23 2010, 04:13 PM~18123608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

-PlayTime-

A lot of vary good pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Chulow*

One is the next ride out...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 24 2010, 06:27 PM~18131648
> *you need any help let me now
> *


fa show homie...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18132230
> *Chulow
> 
> One is the next ride out...
> *


Need to start planning it.. ill check with my homie ''loweridermovement''


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 24 2010, 05:25 PM~18131241
> *:biggrin: A little Motivation for me.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 24 2010, 08:34 PM~18132250
> *Need to start planning it.. ill check with my homie ''loweridermovement''
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 24 2010, 07:30 PM~18132230
> *Chulow
> 
> One is the next ride out...
> *


  IF THERE ARE NO BIG EVENTS, ARE NEXT MIAMI SWAGIN CRUISE WOULD BE SOMETIME AROUND OCTOBER  COMING TO A NEIGHBORHOOD NEAR YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MR LOWRIDER N SHORTY 84 WATS GOOD :biggrin: SHORTY WENS UR NEXT DRYDOCK...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jul 24 2010, 09:30 PM~18132537
> * IF THERE ARE NO BIG EVENTS, ARE NEXT MIAMI SWAGIN CRUISE WOULD BE SOMETIME AROUND OCTOBER   COMING TO A NEIGHBORHOOD NEAR YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


4sho ill have my ride repainted by than & bulldogging with yall homies


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SO WHERE IS THIS CAROL MART SUNDAY HANGOUT LOCATED AT?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THANX FOR THE PM MR LOWRIDER305


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305, 64 and 59 rider, 93brougham,* 94pimplac
*
 yoo


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-+Jul 24 2010, 03:23 PM~18130561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 24 2010, 07:21 PM~18132721
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr lowrider305, 64 and 59 rider, 93brougham, 94pimplac
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This shit to funny I just wanted to share it with yall...found it on youtube


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jul 24 2010, 10:37 PM~18132789
> *:nicoderm:
> *


How the caddy coming along


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 24 2010, 09:30 PM~18133526is t
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is that


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 25 2010, 12:30 AM~18133526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chulow, *Mr lowrider305*

:wave:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 18 2010, 01:02 PM~18074076
> *I have some stuff for sale...
> 
> Small Pet Cage
> ...



Tank, Zune and Batteries SOLD!! Still have the Roadmaster, DJ System and the cage.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 24 2010, 10:53 PM~18132854
> *This shit to funny I just wanted to share it with yall...found it on youtube
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAM FOOL THEY AINT GOT NOTHING BETER TO DO UP DAT WAY DAT SHITS FUNNY...LOL... :biggrin: MR LOWRIDER HOW U FIND DAT VIDEO FOOL....


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 24 2010, 07:17 PM~18132701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buckle..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 25 2010, 07:31 AM~18134804
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chulow, Mr lowrider305
> 
> ...


Whats up homie...Im just geting back from work :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 25 2010, 12:05 PM~18135434
> *GOD DAM FOOL THEY AINT GOT NOTHING BETER TO DO UP DAT WAY DAT SHITS FUNNY...LOL... :biggrin: MR LOWRIDER HOW U FIND DAT VIDEO FOOL....
> *


lately I been on youtube a lot just happend to come across it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

cutlassrhyderjd

watch this fool


wbUdwp-yRqk&videos

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was dieing last night watching this shit


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 25 2010, 06:16 PM~18137436
> *cutlassrhyderjd
> 
> watch this fool
> ...



LMAO!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

soon ............in your hood .....
:0


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

IF ANYBODY NEEDS ANY MOTOR WORK CALL ME AT 786=380-6468
CERTIFIED MECHANIC
CHROME MOTOR PARTS NEEDED
REBUILD MOTORS AND UPGRADE MOTORS AND INSTALL
BRAKE WORK AND BIG BRAKE KITS
HEADGASKET JOBS
REWIRING ANYCAR WITH NEW WIRE HARDNESS


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18133526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: WHAT A FUCKIN WASTE OF A MAGNUM!!! :banghead: :banghead: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

www.bowtiesouthblog.com


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 24 2010, 02:42 PM~18131345
> *aqui homie... chillin. trying to get the caddi back in the scene
> *


 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 25 2010, 08:26 PM~18138027
> *:0
> *


CAROL MART whiteboy let's go....


----------



## blackman (Jul 11, 2010)

Just got back to Miami frm northern va wanna no what it doo wit da hang outs bin gone for a while lost touch wit 
******...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

j96gRMKL1eM&feature
damn


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone went to carol mart??????how was that shit


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 26 2010, 12:59 AM~18140192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch on the cap! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 26 2010, 05:31 AM~18141382
> *Nice touch on the cap! :thumbsup:
> *


thank you sir


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 25 2010, 05:38 PM~18137531
> *IF ANYBODY NEEDS ANY MOTOR WORK CALL ME AT 786=380-6468
> CERTIFIED MECHANIC
> CHROME MOTOR PARTS NEEDED
> ...


how much do you charge to rewire the whole engine ? its a 83 buick regal with a v8


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 26 2010, 09:45 AM~18141587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angel: :angel: :angel: :angry:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Jul 26 2010, 10:15 AM~18141699
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 26 2010, 06:45 AM~18141587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN 2 YEARS ALREADY :angel: :angel:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

*STILL FOR TRADE/SALE 9547088500*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 25 2010, 09:16 PM~18138279
> *j96gRMKL1eM&feature
> damn
> *


WTF!?!?! Are you kidding? I say if they crush your car they have to pay you for what its worth including all the mods...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

1974 caprice 47,000 original miles cold ac 454 motor new tires paint nice n shinny skirts on it all chrome moldings after market cd player inda glove box..runs and looks good.....also has clifford alarm with carjack..........need gone asap.....$6500..........786-315-6307.....










































hit me up


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 24 2010, 05:28 PM~18132217
> *-PlayTime-
> 
> A lot of vary good pics!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks ... Had to bring it bak!


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

For sale.. 95-97 Lincoln Towncar side skirts. P.m me!










...Ready to tuck some 13`s!! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jul 26 2010, 07:37 AM~18141557
> *how much do you charge to rewire the whole engine ? its a 83 buick regal with a v8
> *


call me 786-380-6468 or tex me and i can give you the price dale homie :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 25 2010, 04:38 PM~18137531
> *IF ANYBODY NEEDS ANY MOTOR WORK CALL ME AT 786=380-6468
> CERTIFIED MECHANIC
> CHROME MOTOR PARTS NEEDED
> ...


anyone need work call 786-380-6468 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 26 2010, 05:41 PM~18144911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell nah...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

<span style='color:red'>115 INCHES 












:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

FOR SALE G-BODY INT....CONTACT NICA...786-942-1805


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 26 2010, 05:03 PM~18145566
> *<span style='color:red'>115 INCHES
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 26 2010, 09:45 AM~18141587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: R.I.P 2 My Dog C-low


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 26 2010, 10:34 AM~18142344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 26 2010, 07:03 PM~18145566
> *<span style='color:red'>115 INCHES
> 
> 
> ...


thats what happend when u eat 2 much arroz chino.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 26 2010, 10:34 AM~18142344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Jul 26 2010, 04:43 PM~18145921
> *:angel:  R.I.P 2 My Dog C-low
> *


loco loco loco loco r.i.p perro.....

:angel:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 26 2010, 04:03 PM~18145566
> *<span style='color:red'>115 INCHES
> 
> 
> ...


that kick is deadly i seen in action...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 26 2010, 04:58 PM~18146078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where they do that at....... :cheesy:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jul 26 2010, 03:50 PM~18143926
> *Thanks  ... Had to bring it bak!
> *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 24 2010, 07:03 PM~18132664
> *MR LOWRIDER N SHORTY 84 WATS GOOD :biggrin:  SHORTY WENS UR NEXT DRYDOCK...
> *


 :wave: oct


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 26 2010, 09:44 PM~18147791
> *:wave: oct
> *


Bahamas I c u there in oct prb go have some drink at lucaya :biggrin:


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

FOR SALE SUPER CLEAN CHORME N GOLD 80-90 LAC CASTLE GRILL...225 OBO..PM OR CALL 305-479-9165


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Smart, juice not bags!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 27 2010, 12:47 PM~18153255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR SALE $2800 NEEDS INTERIOR RIMS AND WETSAND AND BUFF 3053322474


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 25 2010, 06:51 PM~18137882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Magik007



whats good CUBAN LINK


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 27 2010, 09:35 AM~18152667
> *Smart, juice not bags!
> 
> 
> ...


That shit look raw


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Miami Guns you'r one stop shop for all you'r Firearm needs. Are doors are now open  2640 w 84th st Hialeah Fl 33016. So if u need a Firearm for home safty or want to get your Concealed Weapons/Firearm License Please call me at 786-473-0530 Arjenis aka Aj or Tony Vega at 786-295-5959 

F.Y.I For Alimited time only Concealed Weapons License Class it's only $20 so get it before time Runs Out. Be safe and be blessed 

Add me on FaceBook [email protected] and also add the Miami Gun's page on FaceBook as well be safe and be Blessed


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

COUPE DE BEAR, :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: purolows, BIG PAYASO, *Chulow
*

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jojo....I saw you slidein by my job today girl...The expo still looking good


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

87 cutlass for sale or trade
let me know if anyone is interested or knows anyone interested in it thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

561 doing big things...2pump setup,10 switches,10 batteries


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I just picked up a 1994 ranger extended cab thats going to be my daily....The TownCar is going to be for visiting new clients and taking chicks out....basically a weekend driver, i'm sick of racking up the miles on it, and i just paid it off.

I need some 14"s and tires for the ranger, they aint got to be pretty, the truck sure aint lol..... Anyone got some for cheap?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 27 2010, 09:36 PM~18159904
> *561 doing big things...2pump setup,10 switches,10 batteries
> 
> 
> ...


Who's car in 561? What city ?


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9802334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 26 2010, 06:45 AM~18141587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

any body got any 13s for sale??????


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jul 28 2010, 08:41 AM~18162636
> *
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................













HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................













HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................












HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hang out was live last time .......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 28 2010, 01:20 PM~18164156
> *hang out was live last time .......
> *



It will be better this time, we'll see what club brings out the most rides:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 28 2010, 11:22 AM~18163714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.... you promote it and you dont even go..


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 26 2010, 06:45 AM~18141587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we miss u homie but i know u are in a better place

:angel:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 28 2010, 02:10 PM~18164635
> *lol.... you promote it and you dont even go..
> *


I'll be there, I didn't make last time because we had to go to S. BEACH for a magazine release party.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 28 2010, 03:27 PM~18165358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR SALE $2800 NEEDS INTERIOR RIMS AND WETSAND AND BUFF 3053322474


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 27 2010, 10:47 AM~18153255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this four is gangster!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

tacobell bound tonite


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 28 2010, 05:38 PM~18165459
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 28 2010, 06:25 PM~18165803
> *this four is gangster!
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOG!!... THANKS FOR THE PROPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

For sale.. 95-97 Lincoln Towncar side skirts. Pm me.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jul 28 2010, 10:13 AM~18162145
> *Who's car in 561?  What city ?
> *


Top secret :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 28 2010, 05:27 PM~18165358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RoLLiN ShReK

whats good homie


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Jul 28 2010, 04:27 PM~18165358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18167446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wnt one!!!!!!!!!!does it come wit your own midget????? o sorry little person.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 25 2010, 06:51 PM~18137882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

my rims


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jul 28 2010, 01:10 PM~18164635
> *lol.... you promote it and you dont even go..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 28 2010, 07:08 PM~18167971
> *RoLLiN ShReK
> 
> whats good homie
> *


Wuz up homie how's everthing


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 29 2010, 11:30 AM~18173417
> *my rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ANYONE SELLING A COMPLETE 2 PUMP SET UP.. HIT ME UP


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have 1 CCE Pump for sale?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

[


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2010, 12:53 PM~18175053
> *ANYONE SELLING A COMPLETE 2 PUMP SET UP.. HIT ME UP
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................








HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................








HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................








HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> BRING IT BACK BRING IT BACK!!!!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> > BRING IT BACK BRING IT BACK!!!!!
> 
> 
> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Made You A Hater, DOUBLE-O,
:wave:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 23 2010, 04:13 PM~18123608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jul 29 2010, 10:30 AM~18173417
> *my rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 28 2010, 07:06 PM~18167941
> *Top secret  :biggrin:
> *


Delray beach or lake worth :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 29 2010, 10:07 AM~18173657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Tonight Towers; afterward, cruise down University DR/NW 27th AVE to the Inkstint Tattoo Hangout.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*ANYONE SELLING 2 PUMPS OR THE WHOLE SET UP. HIT ME UP..*


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> > BRING IT BACK BRING IT BACK!!!!!
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: yesssir


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jul 30 2010, 06:31 AM~18183724
> *Tonight Towers; afterward, cruise down University DR/NW 27th AVE to the Inkstint Tattoo Hangout.
> *


x2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................








HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................








HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................








HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.................................................


TOWERS TONIGHT 7-9 PM.......................THEN DRE'S 9:30.

BRING OUT THE RIDES, ALL CLUBS WELCOME.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WkkC9cK8Hz0&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 30 2010, 12:03 PM~18184717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see you went to SAMs house..... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

DAM :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone going to Towers?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2010, 05:53 AM~18183774
> *ANYONE SELLING  2 PUMPS OR THE WHOLE SET UP. HIT ME UP..
> *


yeaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jul 30 2010, 01:09 PM~18186688
> *yeaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


SELL ME THE SETUP OF THE LAC .... IM JUICING UP THE HYUNDAI:0


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2010, 01:10 PM~18186696
> *SELL ME THE SETUP OF THE LAC .... IM JUICING UP THE HYUNDAI:0
> *


te pica el culo maje... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Who's coming out tonight to the hangout?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

im ridin


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ready for chrome and. 2-tone that's only polished Before the engraving


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

second 2none eddie,


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jul 30 2010, 04:20 PM~18187745
> *second 2none eddie,
> *


  

:420: :420:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jul 30 2010, 07:31 AM~18183724
> *Tonight Towers; afterward, cruise down University DR/NW 27th AVE to the Inkstint Tattoo Hangout.
> *



ill be at towers too.
what time do every one go at towers shops tho ?


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

COMPLTE CONVERTIBLE TOP 4 A G BODY

i have a complete convertible top for a g gody windows, bucket ,seat , top, motor everything askin 1000 will post pics when i get a chance top is located in miami but can bring it up as far as orlando .........NO SHIPPING PICK UP ONLY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Chicho*

Whats good homie I saw you thawing up the "M" :biggrin: one I was driveing


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jul 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18187984
> *COMPLTE CONVERTIBLE TOP 4 A G BODY
> 
> i have a complete convertible top for a g gody windows, bucket ,seat , top, motor everything askin 1000 will post pics when i get a chance top is located in miami but can bring it up as far as orlando .........NO SHIPPING PICK UP ONLY
> *


 :0 WUS GOIN ON


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2010, 06:51 PM~18188075
> *:0  WUS GOIN ON
> *


NOT MUCH AQUI EN LA LUCHA


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

NO AHI DE OTRA. WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO MIAMI


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2010, 07:03 PM~18188194
> *NO AHI DE OTRA. WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO MIAMI
> *


I DONT KNOW IVE BEEN REAL BUSY LATELY


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jul 30 2010, 04:06 PM~18188215
> *I DONT KNOW IVE BEEN REAL BUSY LATELY
> *


WELL THATS GOOD.. OYE WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO MARVIN


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Got my seats done, getting closer to the streets!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 05:52 PM~18188588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2010, 07:07 PM~18188223
> *WELL THATS GOOD.. OYE WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO MARVIN
> *


he still up here we work together


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sec2none90_@Jul 30 2010, 05:13 PM~18188749
> *he still up here we work together
> *


TELL EM I SAID WUS UP...WE STILL KOOL...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 04:52 PM~18188588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BEAUTIFUL.. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 07:52 PM~18188588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

if anyones interested its a 95 chevy blazer 2 door 132k miles h.i.d. willing to trade


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 30 2010, 05:22 PM~18188809
> *:0  BEAUTIFUL.. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON
> *


Thanks. Cant wait to get her out.
Hows your TREY coming?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I just made it home from tower shops with a broken upper ball joint.

lucky pepboys was still open - got a jack and a rachet strap and managed to get the upper back on its ball and rachet strap around the upper and lower control arms to pinch it together enough to get home.

lucky it worked. drove home 25mph up university lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 dam


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bring her back out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jul 30 2010, 10:35 PM~18189625
> *I just made it home from tower shops with a broken upper ball joint.
> 
> lucky pepboys was still open - got a jack and a rachet strap and managed to get the upper back on its ball and rachet strap around the upper and lower control arms to pinch it together enough to get home.
> ...


Damn you real lucky!!!good thing you made it home


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 30 2010, 09:45 PM~18189718
> *Damn you real lucky!!!good thing you made it home
> *



I was drivin white knuckle all the way home - ready for that bitch to pop out again and cause me to swerve or some shit. it was realley a sucky thing to have happen and still try and drive home.

my car was mad at me. it threw off a winshield wiper at a stop light.
what the hell man !

at least I got a spare set of upper ball joints in the garage to put on tomorrow.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 30 2010, 10:41 PM~18189676
> *Bring her back out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

what happened with the lime green hulk mazda?
still for sale?

any info...............


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://vimeo.com/13752608

25TH STREET RIDERS...........................


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 30 2010, 07:41 PM~18189676
> *Bring her back out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 04:52 PM~18188588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 07:52 PM~18188588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:  * Dayum,homie....that's was up.....!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 06:02 PM~18189080
> *Thanks. Cant wait to get her out.
> Hows your TREY coming?
> *


I BET. THE TREY STILL IN THE WORKS. :happysad:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 30 2010, 09:41 PM~18189676
> *Bring her back out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


1 day,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 31 2010, 01:04 PM~18193060
> *1 day,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Mother fucking top* :biggrin:


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

PARTIN OUT 80'S MODEL ELCAMINO IF U NEED PARTS PM ME


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 06:52 PM~18188588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Magik007*


:biggrin: What's good homie


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 07:52 PM~18188588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

just got back from the show... couple pics.. pretty good show.. hot ass fk....


:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, STR8CLOWNIN LS
Whats good Frank..............hows the fam ????


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

R.I.P YNOT YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Posting these video's for member second 2none eddie*


Rci6q5LLg4s&feature
aQFN41lfFFs&feature 
BaeNelsAOGo&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 31 2010, 11:41 PM~18196174
> *
> *


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

:420: :420:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 31 2010, 05:52 PM~18194812
> *Magik007
> :biggrin: What's good homie
> *


Sup Mr. Watson! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 1 2010, 11:26 AM~18198209
> *Sup Mr. Watson!  :biggrin:
> *


Chilling homie here at the crip :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 31 2010, 10:00 PM~18195952
> *R.I.P  YNOT YOU WILL BE MISSED
> *


( NOT THE YNOT THAT AIRBRUSHES AND PAINTS CARS...)


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

this is old as fuck but its a pretty good song out of the og news cast....
lol

the origonal news cast:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_JtoW7GrdY&feature=related

the song version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYRDuOCKr2A


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8Xv-pod80yE&feature


second 2none eddie...Here you go homie


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 12:08 PM~18199065
> *8Xv-pod80yE&feature
> second 2none eddie...Here you go homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :420: :420: old school lol...hammers lol


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 02:08 PM~18199065
> *8Xv-pod80yE&feature
> second 2none eddie...Here you go homie
> *


1990 :thumbsup:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who had positive things to say about my seats.
ill post more after i get all the door panels in! :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Jul 31 2010, 09:00 PM~18195952
> *R.I.P  YNOT YOU WILL BE MISSED
> *


MSG ynot?


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 09:04 PM~18190381
> *what happened with the lime green hulk mazda?
> still for sale?
> 
> ...


i believe so.. u got to get a hold of rollin orange. thats the owner.. if u cant get a hold of him lmk and ill call him


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 20 2010, 11:10 AM~18092509
> *FOR SALE $2500 OBO  95 LINCOLN TOWN CAR AC LEATHER CLEAN IN AND OUT GOT 2CCE PUMPS 4BATTERYS....EVRYTHING WORKS......HIT ME UP AT 786-263-1893..$2500 OR BEST OFFER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


seen this the other day wen i took my xtreme for a ride down 32 ave and 36 street!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, viejitos miami, *orientalmontecarlo
*

whats good *****.. what u doing in my hood the other day??


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 1 2010, 10:51 PM~18202236
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN TITO, viejitos miami, orientalmontecarlo
> 
> ...


visiting my grandma on 18th and catching up on whats new in da hood :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

lol yea seen u pull up the wrong way.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

1968 impala 2dr vert all parts are there but no trunk need one
$3500.00 for info 786-380-6468 or tex


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Aug 1 2010, 06:43 PM~18201594
> *MSG ynot?
> *


YES


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 1 2010, 10:55 PM~18202280
> *lol yea seen u pull up the wrong way.
> *


i always go thru there since way back :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 30 2010, 07:52 PM~18188588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tight work, :thumbsup: Just like reggies B-Day cake!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Tight work chulow, great pic. I'll never wash that door again! :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LARGE, fish65, bigchevysandbusas, RollinX151, Low_Ski_13, bagged-63-rag

Why is life so hard...............


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

i wish i knew


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> R.I.P YNOT YOU WILL BE MISSED
> [/quot
> 
> MAY HE REST IN PEACE .......... GREAT ARTIST AND COOL ASS ***** ,IT WAS A PLEASURE TO PAINT WITH U HOMIE YOUR NAME WILL LIVE FOREVER :biggrin: YNOT MSG 28 KIng of style!!!!!! much love from DAM crew 727!!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Some pics from Friday................towers then Dre's hangout.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 1 2010, 11:18 PM~18202475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GEgo9WdNLOI&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...dj9uEOkL67fUbwV


2 year old smokeing....sad story


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18205669
> *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...dj9uEOkL67fUbwV
> 2 year old smokeing....sad story
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: that shit is to crazy!!... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 31 2010, 11:14 PM~18196382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18205669
> *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...dj9uEOkL67fUbwV
> 2 year old smokeing....sad story
> *


looks like jorge


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 2 2010, 02:48 PM~18207071
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: that shit is to crazy!!... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


He will be lucky if he see the age of 5 :happysad:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

im looking for set of 22s dub floaters 255 30 22 tires pm me or txt me with photo 786 378 3124


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*INKSTINCT003,* IIMPALAA :thumbsup: 

good hangout friday, no cops and no drama.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 2 2010, 02:23 PM~18208380
> *INKSTINCT003, IIMPALAA :thumbsup:
> 
> good hangout friday, no cops and no drama.
> *


YEAH .. ITS GETTING BETTER


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 2 2010, 07:39 AM~18204950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 1 2010, 09:18 PM~18202475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sweet pic..


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MAJESTICS'49, hoppin92, Made You A Hater, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TH!S CH!CK KNOCK THAT N!GGA THE [email protected] OUT..... * 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 3 2010, 08:32 AM~18214607
> *TH!S CH!CK KNOCK THAT N!GGA THE [email protected] OUT.....
> 
> 
> ...



hell nah.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 3 2010, 08:32 AM~18214607
> *TH!S CH!CK KNOCK THAT N!GGA THE [email protected] OUT.....
> 
> 
> ...


That's good for his Dumass..He shoulden't been even fighting a female in the first place


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

IF ANYBODY NEEDS TIRES HAVE THEM FOR CHEAP PRICES
FROM 20-22-23-24-26-28 CALL ANYTIME REAL CHEAP PRICE
CALL OR TEX 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

soon ................viejitos miami fl.............................


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

comon miami fl lets get lowrider strong again like the old days


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

mando u a badass homie thanks?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

93-96 cadillac fleetwood 
full E & G shell top for sale $350 or obo....
and back bumper


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 3 2010, 03:51 PM~18217378
> *mando u a badass homie thanks?
> 
> 
> ...


I think that picture needs to be updated. It will look 100x better.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 3 2010, 02:35 PM~18217725
> *I think that picture needs to be updated. It will look 100x better.
> *


soon homie like in 2 mouth more u can take a new pics and new members 
and are plaqes thanks homie will talk soon


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

women showing love in cali soon in maim fl.................


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 3 2010, 01:37 PM~18217252
> *IF ANYBODY NEEDS TIRES HAVE THEM FOR CHEAP PRICES
> FROM 20-22-23-24-26-28 CALL ANYTIME REAL CHEAP PRICE
> CALL OR TEX 786-380-6468
> ...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 3 2010, 01:20 PM~18217612
> *93-96 cadillac fleetwood
> full E & G shell top for sale $350 or obo....
> and back bumper
> *


How much u want for the back bumper?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR SALE $3000 3053322474


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 3 2010, 02:46 PM~18217333
> *comon miami fl lets get lowrider strong again like the old days
> 
> 
> ...


we built that ride a a few yrs a go


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Aug 3 2010, 08:15 PM~18219637
> *we built that ride a a few yrs a go
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Aug 3 2010, 05:32 PM~18219799
> *:thumbsup:
> *


something u might like :biggrin: STS light finally slapped on now time to finish sanding body and time for sum jelly!!!!! :run: :naughty:


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2010, 05:42 PM~18219898
> *something u might like  :biggrin:  STS  light finally slapped on now time to finish sanding body and time for sum jelly!!!!!  :run:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

New movie coming out with Lowriders....................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvjsxtD72PE


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2010, 05:42 PM~18219898
> *something u might like  :biggrin:  STS  light finally slapped on now time to finish sanding body and time for sum jelly!!!!!  :run:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2010, 08:42 PM~18219898
> *something u might like  :biggrin:  STS  light finally slapped on now time to finish sanding body and time for sum jelly!!!!!  :run:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 3 2010, 05:32 AM~18214607
> *TH!S CH!CK KNOCK THAT N!GGA THE [email protected] OUT.....
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE $5000 OBO 786 378 3124

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554510


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 3 2010, 08:42 PM~18219898
> *something u might like  :biggrin:  STS  light finally slapped on now time to finish sanding body and time for sum jelly!!!!!  :run:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 2 2010, 09:11 PM~18211149
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


i hope to see plenty of these when i go to the MIA in a week or two :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 4 2010, 09:58 AM~18224883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 * DAMMMM....dat beeyotch HARD right there,homie......* :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

Selling 3 15s kicker cvr box amp cables n all for 450 or trade for a 2 pump setup


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 4 2010, 06:58 AM~18224883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 *THATS WRONG...... *</span ..

<span style=\'color:blue\'>CHECK OUT THE NEW DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 4 2010, 10:43 AM~18226097
> *:0  :0  THATS WRONG...... </span ..
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>CHECK OUT THE NEW DAILY :biggrin:
> ...



Nice ..............


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

1987 COX CHEVY PRO LIFT 26IN PLAYERS CUSTOM WHITE N PURPLE INTERIOR RUNS NICE NOT BOUNCY HAS ANTI THEFT DETACHABLE STEERING WHEEL....$6OOO OR WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN GBODY CUTLASS REGAL MONTE LS HIT ME UP 786-315-6307,,,,CAN SELL RIMS SEPARATE TO FOR 2600..DROVE CAR DOWN FROM FORT PIERCE RODE BEAUTIFUL...

















:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 4 2010, 01:22 PM~18226417
> *1987 COX CHEVY PRO LIFT 26IN PLAYERS CUSTOM WHITE N PURPLE INTERIOR RUNS NICE NOT BOUNCY HAS ANTI THEFT DETACHABLE STEERING WHEEL....$6OOO OR WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN GBODY CUTLASS REGAL MONTE LS HIT ME UP 786-315-6307,,,,CAN SELL RIMS SEPARATE TO FOR 2600..DROVE CAR DOWN FROM FORT PIERCE RODE BEAUTIFUL...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats nice...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 4 2010, 01:52 PM~18226704
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats nice...
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ENGINE FOR SALE BY ITSELF CHEVY 305 EVERYTHING BRAND NEW $1800 3053322474


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ALSO PARTING OUT MY REGAL


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 4 2010, 01:02 PM~18227800
> *ENGINE FOR SALE BY ITSELF CHEVY 305 EVERYTHING BRAND NEW $1800 3053322474
> 
> 
> ...


  y wats wrong wit the regal :uh: still looks good,well good luck


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 4 2010, 03:08 PM~18227862
> * y wats wrong wit the regal  :uh: still looks good,well good luck
> *


NOTHINGS WRONG WITH IT I JUST DONT WANT IT NO MORE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQQfMlU6ZiA


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Aug 4 2010, 01:48 PM~18228188
> *check it out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQQfMlU6ZiA
> *


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btH4e0-WQAo old school


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Aug 4 2010, 01:05 AM~18224105
> *FOR SALE $5000 OBO  786 378 3124
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554510
> *


I WOULD TRADE FOR A BIG BODY BUT NO BUCKETS OR LEMONS


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Aug 4 2010, 02:07 PM~18228378
> *I WOULD TRADE FOR A BIG BODY BUT NO BUCKETS OR LEMONS
> *


 :uh: dont sell it that regal is beautiful :wow: :twak: :nono:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Aug 4 2010, 05:07 PM~18228378
> *I WOULD TRADE FOR A BIG BODY BUT NO BUCKETS OR LEMONS
> *


for a big body..wat kind i got a big ass box on 6s i trade u... :biggrin:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=b81f0...medium=text_url
check it out sad, my man is resting in peace :tears: life is to short


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Aug 4 2010, 05:31 PM~18228605
> *http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=b81f0...medium=text_url
> check it out sad, my man is resting in peace  :tears: life is to short
> *


*I watch the video 2 times.....Ya man life is crazy & life is to short...

I don't even know him but My heart goes out to his family...I started watching the video I was like R.I.P. but one the first pic of him an his baby showed it was really sad dowg...I thought damn another child being BROUGHT UP with only there mother & homie was there for his child but he pasted away :angel: The pics of him & his lady painting(drawing)in baby's room was sad cuz I know every time she in that room she will think of him painting the room just like everything elas but anyways R.I.P TO YOUR BOY
*


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 4 2010, 04:38 PM~18229653
> *I watch the video 2 times.....Ya man life is crazy & life is to short...
> 
> I don't even know him but My heart goes out to his family...I started watching the video I was like R.I.P. but one the first pic of him an his baby showed it was really sad dowg...I thought damn another child being BROUGHT UP with only there mother & homie was there for his child  but he pasted away  :angel: The pics of him & his lady painting(drawing)in baby's room was sad cuz I know every time she in that room she will think of him painting the room just like everything elas but anyways R.I.P TO YOUR BOY
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

REST IN PIECE Y NOT....


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> > R.I.P YNOT YOU WILL BE MISSED
> > [/quot
> >
> > MAY HE REST IN PEACE .......... GREAT ARTIST AND COOL ASS ***** ,IT WAS A PLEASURE TO PAINT WITH U HOMIE YOUR NAME WILL LIVE FOREVER :biggrin: YNOT MSG 28 KIng of style!!!!!! much love from DAM crew 727!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

22 inch forgiato for sale
5 lugs big rear lip
needs to be panited $1500 frim
pm me


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

22's with new tires
$1200


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have powerballs for sale?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

GETTING READY FOR THE NEW LOOKS
WITH 6 MORE MODIFICATION....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
























AND THE OTHER 3 CANT SAY
WITH A 30 DAY PROCESS...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

nice work claudio.. hope to see it soon!


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 5 2010, 10:20 AM~18234670
> *GETTING READY FOR THE NEW LOOKS
> WITH 6 MORE MODIFICATION....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


put some a/c in that bitch!


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

my cousin got a shop doing custom work and upholstery and is looking to hire someone that knows upholstery. contact him at 786-326-9411 ernesto


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Aug 5 2010, 08:09 AM~18234953
> *put some a/c in that bitch!
> *


take easy perro :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 5 2010, 07:26 AM~18234707
> *nice work claudio.. hope to see it soon!
> *


gracia perro


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 5 2010, 07:20 AM~18234670
> *GETTING READY FOR THE NEW LOOKS
> WITH 6 MORE MODIFICATION....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BADASS .. ESTA BONITO MAJE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 5 2010, 07:20 AM~18234670
> *GETTING READY FOR THE NEW LOOKS
> WITH 6 MORE MODIFICATION....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

87 box on26s....$5800 obo hit me 786-315-6307 or trade for clean gbody cutlass buick regal or monte ls.....


































:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE $5000 OBO 786 378 3124 price negotionable 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554510


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone needs a steering column off an 88 monte ss floor shifter,tilt,key,cruise black in color ready to go... clean and complete
asking 60


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 5 2010, 09:20 AM~18234670
> *GETTING READY FOR THE NEW LOOKS
> WITH 6 MORE MODIFICATION....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 5 2010, 10:26 AM~18235463
> *take easy perro :thumbsup:
> *


loco i got that blazer for you loco


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 5 2010, 10:20 AM~18234670
> *GETTING READY FOR THE NEW LOOKS
> WITH 6 MORE MODIFICATION....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Badass!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

saw this today...sorry it's not a lo low


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

coming soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wes_photography/

I just thought ill post on here these photo's in link to my page...I ant posting stuff on here like that anymore..my photo's,cars from other state's,females,other random stuff


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18242218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Watson do you homie!!!I know some of the stuff you post isnt from miami or what evrybody else wants to lookl at,but real talk bra thats why errybody lives in Miami because of the diversity of people, styles ,attitudes ,and swags so,jus keep postin what you post of whatever you feel.Cause at the end of the day you are who you are you like what you like and Watson takes care of Watson!!
No drama intended towards nobody and I co-sign this comment!!
Much respect and love to the h8rs!!  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18242218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shots Bra!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Tower Shops tonight......................................7pm :cheesy:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 5 2010, 04:37 PM~18237379
> *anyone needs a steering column off an 88 monte ss floor shifter,tilt,key,cruise black in color ready to go... clean and complete
> asking 60
> *


now u kow i need that, hit me up whoadie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 6 2010, 06:32 AM~18243414
> *Tower Shops tonight......................................7pm            :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 5 2010, 12:10 PM~18235781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Aug 5 2010, 07:56 PM~18240659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ABOUT TIME.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> 87 box on26s....$5800 obo hit me 786-315-6307 or trade for clean gbody cutlass buick regal or monte ls.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Aug 5 2010, 07:56 PM~18240659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 6 2010, 06:07 AM~18243341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ol School ELEGANCE


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 6 2010, 01:44 AM~18242218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yo Watson , what happen? You for got to look back while backing up?? lol


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 6 2010, 08:42 AM~18243270
> *Watson do you homie!!!I know some of the stuff you post isnt from miami or what evrybody else wants to lookl at,but real talk bra thats why errybody lives in Miami because of the diversity of people, styles ,attitudes ,and swags so,jus keep postin what you post of whatever you feel.Cause at the end of the day you are who you are you like what you like and Watson takes care of Watson!!
> No drama intended towards nobody and I co-sign this comment!!
> Much respect and love to the h8rs!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thank's big old o.g.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 6 2010, 03:35 PM~18246022
> *Yo Watson , what happen?  You for got to look back while backing up??  lol
> *


Naw that's from hitting back bumper to much on high way...LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 5 2010, 07:20 AM~18234670
> *GETTING READY FOR THE NEW LOOKS
> WITH 6 MORE MODIFICATION....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 7 2010, 12:30 AM~18249329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I like these better homie


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 6 2010, 09:07 AM~18243341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eddie Bed???


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 7 2010, 12:30 AM~18249329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 4 2010, 07:41 PM~18231236
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel: may the homie rest in peace i grew up seeing alot of his tags up and down broward 95 and the turnpike never had the chance to meet the dude but i seen alot of his work he had a talent for sure my prayers to the family hes in a better place
> *


dammm my ***** ynot r.i.p you're missed ***** by errone that knew you


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have interior for a regal cash in hand


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

MY BOI NICK'S LAC, ANOTHER RIDE FROM THE SOUTHSIDE OF DADE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 7 2010, 09:09 PM~18253847
> *MY BOI NICK'S LAC, ANOTHER RIDE FROM THE SOUTHSIDE OF DADE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Aug 7 2010, 06:46 PM~18253254
> *any one have interior for a regal cash in hand
> *


i got some double pillow LS monte guts if interested $120
in the sig for pics


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 7 2010, 06:09 PM~18253847
> *MY BOI NICK'S LAC, ANOTHER RIDE FROM THE SOUTHSIDE OF DADE
> 
> 
> ...



sick :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 7 2010, 09:09 PM~18253847
> *MY BOI NICK'S LAC, ANOTHER RIDE FROM THE SOUTHSIDE OF DADE
> 
> 
> ...


  Now that bitch clean!!!!!!!!!STR8 UP PROPS


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 7 2010, 07:43 PM~18254306
> * Now that bitch clean!!!!!!!!!STR8 UP PROPS
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

props CHULOW.....   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 7 2010, 07:52 PM~18254338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is this car from????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MADE YOU A HATER what they do fool....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

EXECUTION,


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 7 2010, 06:09 PM~18253847
> *MY BOI NICK'S LAC, ANOTHER RIDE FROM THE SOUTHSIDE OF DADE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Aug 7 2010, 10:08 PM~18255059
> *EXECUTION,
> *


what up my nig!!!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 7 2010, 08:16 PM~18254456
> *where is this car from????
> *


DOWN SOUTH!!!MIAMI


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 7 2010, 07:52 PM~18254338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice. always wanted one of these :0 ..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 8 2010, 08:06 AM~18256255
> *damn thats nice. always wanted one of these :0 ..
> *


you can have one i have two at my house , pics later.......


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2010, 11:42 AM~18256401
> *you can have one i have two at my house , pics later.......
> *


 :twak: :wave:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Aug 4 2010, 05:51 PM~18229271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What size cylinders you have in the front of lac.


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

............. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 91 lac "WHITEBOY" edition


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Aug 8 2010, 08:56 AM~18256448
> *:twak:  :wave:
> *


orale homes....


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 8 2010, 11:25 AM~18256613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice I love the fiberglass work....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 8 2010, 12:25 PM~18256613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


definition of sexy :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 8 2010, 07:03 AM~18256087
> *DOWN SOUTH!!!MIAMI
> *


nice ride


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2010, 10:22 AM~18256927
> *nice ride
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :cheesy: lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

was up with the lincon town car always on the side of the turnpike before bird road ive never seen that car move bitch is nice


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 8 2010, 01:25 PM~18257795
> *was up with the lincon town car always on the side of the turnpike before bird road ive never seen that car move bitch is nice
> *


I THINK IT BELONGS TO ONE MEMBERS OF ROLLERZ ONLY C.C DONT KNOW IF THATS THE ONE YOU TALKIN ABOUT BUT I HAVE SEEN IT LOOKS NICE


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 8 2010, 02:55 PM~18257929
> *I THINK IT BELONGS TO ONE MEMBERS OF ROLLERZ ONLY C.C DONT KNOW IF THATS THE ONE YOU TALKIN ABOUT BUT I HAVE SEEN IT LOOKS NICE
> *


Yea thats what heard too. But its always parked ove never seen it at n e picnics or shows bitch is hard


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 8 2010, 02:06 PM~18257995
> *Yea thats what heard too. But its always parked ove never seen it at n e picnics or shows bitch is hard
> *


  YEA DONT KNOW SUCH A NICE CAR SITTING THERE SO LONG,THERES ALOT LOWRIDERS THATS BEEN SITTIN FOR YEARS THAT WE NEVA SEEN OR HEARD IN MIAMI


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 8 2010, 03:24 PM~18258088
> * YEA DONT KNOW SUCH A NICE CAR SITTING THERE SO LONG,THERES ALOT LOWRIDERS THATS BEEN SITTIN FOR YEARS THAT WE NEVA SEEN OR HEARD IN MIAMI
> *


Thats 90% of the cars, you see the same cars at the shows and picnics.


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 8 2010, 03:06 PM~18257995
> *Yea thats what heard too. But its always parked ove never seen it at n e picnics or shows bitch is hard
> *


i seen dat car there for years wen it was primer down to a fresh paint job ..park by a gate in some buildings :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Aug 8 2010, 02:26 PM~18258099
> *i seen dat car there for years wen it was primer down to a fresh paint job ..park by a gate in some buildings :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ILL BE SCARE TO LEAVE THERE PARK SO LONG WERE EVERYBODY CAN SEE IT :around: hno:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Finally took it up the road............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Nobody got pics of the West Palm show yesterday.....?????????


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2010, 05:12 PM~18258355
> *Nobody got pics of the West Palm show yesterday.....?????????
> *


X83


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 8 2010, 01:25 PM~18257795
> *was up with the lincon town car always on the side of the turnpike before bird road ive never seen that car move bitch is nice
> *


I think is the green one you talking about is not there no more I don't know what happen to it


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

yea that car was sittin there for a while but it hasnt been there for like the past 2 months



> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 8 2010, 05:37 PM~18258769
> *I think is the green one you talking about is not there no more I don't know what happen to it
> *


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

selling 3 15s kicker cvr box amp and cables willing to trade for a 2 pump setup also got 22 inch spokes wit brand new tires


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Aug 8 2010, 05:37 PM~18258769
> *I think is the green one you talking about is not there no more I don't know what happen to it
> *


Yea the green one. Yea i hvnt seen it no more nd ive been wondering forever whos car that was cause its nice as fuck but never moves


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 8 2010, 08:05 PM~18260244
> *Yea the green one. Yea i hvnt seen it no more nd ive been wondering forever whos car that was cause its nice as fuck but never moves
> *



That car is still around hopefully will be out soon


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2010, 09:11 AM~18256539
> *for sale 91 lac "WHITEBOY" edition
> 
> 
> ...


pm wit more info bout this lac asap


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone got some 13s for sale


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

fully bagged 4-link s10 runs good i drive daily it has train horns new a/c compressor new windshield it has v6 motor in it with 167k miles on it also it has fuel cell the truck lays out nice it has the engine drivn compressor so it fill the tank fast door are shaved with poppers lookin to trade for some thing bigger and rear wheel drive 93-up nothing front wheel drive no bikes mostly looking for another truck short bed give me call or text 754-244-3108 i work nites make offer i still have the 14 inch spokes for it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking good Dre.........................


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 9 2010, 08:31 AM~18263648
> *Looking good Dre.........................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 IS GETTING THERE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have a CCE Motor? I need one ASAP. Cash in hand!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need tire cheap 22-24-26-28 call the shop
305-688-8981 or cell 786-380-6468


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAY ONE.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 9 2010, 11:31 AM~18264471
> *Anyone have a CCE Motor? I need one ASAP. Cash in hand!
> *



Cool Cars Inc./CCE Hydraulics
7514 preston hwy.
Louisville,KY.40219
888-266-5969
502-969-7600
www.ccehydraulics.com


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 5 2010, 12:10 PM~18235781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2010, 03:12 PM~18258355
> *Nobody got pics of the West Palm show yesterday.....?????????
> *


I got em  ......stand by brotha


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

wazza any weekend hangouts r they still ridin out to the beach on sat n sunday??? :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2010, 06:05 PM~18258315
> *Finally took it up the road............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Im happy for you homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone know the adress to pearls? i needa buy some leaf


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2010, 03:12 PM~18258355
> *Nobody got pics of the West Palm show yesterday.....?????????
> *


Alrite starting with the 3 Best cars there............


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

any one got a euro clip for sale


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 9 2010, 05:32 PM~18268227
> *anyone know the adress to pearls? i needa buy some leaf
> *


6448 s dixie hwy south miami , its rite by dadeland mall


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Aug 9 2010, 06:24 PM~18268826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 9 2010, 07:29 PM~18268872
> *6448 s dixie hwy south miami , its rite by dadeland mall
> *


bet homie closer to my crib then i thought


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

almost done with the homie Luis from 25th street








close up


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 9 2010, 06:47 PM~18269064
> *bet homie closer to my crib then i thought
> *


if u comin from goulds (south) its gona be on your right side


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 9 2010, 08:47 PM~18269067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .....*NICE......*


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 9 2010, 06:28 PM~18268862
> *any one got a euro clip for sale
> *


if you mean one from an 87 cutlass i have one for $150(just the front)


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 9 2010, 07:50 PM~18269101
> *if u comin from goulds (south) its gona be on your right side
> *


Alrighr thanks homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 9 2010, 06:47 PM~18269067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

props to both of you , nice work purple .


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Aug 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18269245
> *if you mean one from an 87 cutlass i have one for $150(just the front)
> *


U got the light? Nd u got the bumper?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

photos speaks for them selves nothing wrong at all everything works all fillers have been replace and painted to match

3.8 V6 96k miles original LOCATED IN MIAMI

more info call or txt 786-378-3124 $5000 OBO
BUYER RESPONSIBLE FOR PICKING UP VEHICLE


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Aug 9 2010, 07:13 PM~18269357
> *photos speaks for them selves nothing wrong at all everything works all fillers have been replace and painted to match
> 
> 3.8 V6 96k miles original LOCATED IN MIAMI
> ...


 :wow: beautiful regal y u sellin it ??  :twak:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 9 2010, 05:32 PM~18268227
> *anyone know the adress to pearls? i needa buy some leaf
> *


what about michaels on flagler and 82 ave


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 9 2010, 06:09 PM~18266960
> *DAY ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Aug 9 2010, 09:39 PM~18268985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 9 2010, 07:09 PM~18269317
> *U got the light? Nd u got the bumper?
> *


yes.
no side lights.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Aug 9 2010, 07:15 PM~18268715
> *Alrite starting with the 3 Best cars there............
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ....................what trophies did you guys get?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 10 2010, 06:26 AM~18273161
> *Nice ....................what trophies did you guys get?
> *


more trophies???? damn where to fit all of them .... storage just for trophies i guess.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2010, 07:42 AM~18273232
> *more trophies???? damn where to fit all of them ....  storage just for trophies i guess.
> *



Lol.....................I clean up every year and only keep the best of shows :happysad:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

everybody forgot about BROSITO god bless you homie R.I.P


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18266960
> *DAY ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeee


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2010, 05:05 PM~18258315
> *Finally took it up the road............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Steve :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 10 2010, 07:13 AM~18273359
> *everybody forgot about BROSITO god bless you homie R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


R I P :angel: :angel:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 10 2010, 07:13 AM~18273359
> *everybody forgot about BROSITO god bless you homie R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 10 2010, 08:09 AM~18273671
> *niceeeeeee
> *


Q-VO LOCO.... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 7 2010, 06:09 PM~18253847
> *MY BOI NICK'S LAC, ANOTHER RIDE FROM THE SOUTHSIDE OF DADE
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy bro!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 10 2010, 07:13 AM~18273359
> *everybody forgot about BROSITO god bless you homie R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


damn i never knew homie was gone may he rest in peace 
What Happenned? :angel:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

FINALLY I GOT ANOTHER CUTLASS COMING SOON WITH A NEW LOOK....


























ANBODY GOT SOME 85-88 REAR CUTLASS LIGHTS IN GD CONDITION PM ME AND I ALSO NEED TO KNOW IF ANBODY KNOWS WERE I CAN RE DO MY TOP OVER SAME FACTORY STYLE...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 10 2010, 10:13 AM~18273359
> *everybody forgot about BROSITO god bless you homie R.I.P
> 
> 
> ...


ill never foreget my homeboy,i think about him everyday ..what it would be like if he was still here with us...R.I.P. BROSITO aka BRISTO


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 10 2010, 06:26 AM~18273161
> *Nice ....................what trophies did you guys get?
> *


 :biggrin: lol none. Those foolz wher cheap! They gave out like 4 trophies for some wack ass catagories


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Aug 10 2010, 12:53 PM~18275352
> *:biggrin: lol none. Those foolz wher cheap!  They gave out like 4 trophies for some wack ass catagories
> *



Cool...............well at least 2 of the best 3 were Lowriders. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*JUST PASSIN THRU  

ONE LOVE! :biggrin: 

ART LOK$ :wow: *


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

american bulldogs for sale. 1 month and 2 weeks old


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

american bulldogs for sale
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/wan/1891571242.html


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

epic FAILURE!!!! :wow:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Aug 9 2010, 09:30 PM~18270278
> *yes.
> no side lights.
> *


Yoo pm ur number so i can go look at it


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

for sale $250 contact Q at 786-333-6994


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 07:17 PM~18277464
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


danny ask chicho c wat he charge to do my factory half rag on my cutlass over fool....red cut looking good.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 04:17 PM~18277464
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...



 THAT THING IS WORKIN


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18266960
> *DAY ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 10 2010, 05:47 PM~18278350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 10 2010, 05:47 PM~18278350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 10 2010, 06:47 PM~18278350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i added a little extra something to it so pass by to see it! lol :cheesy:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD,  :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Aug 10 2010, 05:47 PM~18278350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 pedaso de mierda..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 07:17 PM~18277464
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

for sale*********
88 monte carlo ss tilt floor shift steering column very clean low mile all og car black in color
asking 60 firm 
gonna post on c.l. aswell pm me if ur interested


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 10 2010, 04:40 PM~18276704
> *epic FAILURE!!!!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: bear what the fuck are you lookin at on youtube that you find this :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

LOWRIDER CONNECTION B.C & C.C FLORIDA U KNOW!!!!!!!








































ANY WAY GOING BACK TO NORMAL !! KENNY FROM FORT LAUDERDALE FL. HERE N PA ..


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

LOWRIDER CONNECTION B.C & C.C FLORIDA!!!!!!!
























thanx the clubs down in fl 4 show some love to us . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

SHOWING LOV!!!!!!
[http]http://i29.tinypic.com/2wpsccg.jpg[/img]LC ,SUPREME, N CHOSEN FEW.








































































THE LC .. WAS CRUZING STREETS OF NEW YORK CITY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Aug 11 2010, 05:41 AM~18282700
> *LOWRIDER CONNECTION B.C & C.C FLORIDA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 11 2010, 04:42 AM~18282705
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wazz up homes!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SOLD SOLD............................................ :0


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

is anyone selling an engine for a regal???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2010, 12:59 PM~18285295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice to see her getting finished!!! looking good!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2010, 12:28 PM~18284719
> *SOLD SOLD............................................ :0
> 
> 
> ...



nice, trading the 59 for a BRONCO.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18285436
> *nice to see her getting finished!!! looking good!
> *


i'll hit you up to touch up some of the gold on the car.....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 11 2010, 01:45 PM~18285664
> *nice, trading the 59 for a BRONCO.
> *


THE WHITE ONE??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2010, 03:53 PM~18286212
> *THE WHITE ONE??
> *


yea O.J. 'S


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2010, 03:53 PM~18286212
> *THE WHITE ONE??
> *










:0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 11 2010, 03:00 PM~18286253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2010, 04:01 PM~18286263
> *NICE :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2010, 11:28 AM~18284719
> *SOLD SOLD............................................ :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> SOLD SOLD............................................ :0


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2010, 12:59 PM~18285295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Aug 11 2010, 12:07 PM~18284975
> *is anyone selling an engine for a regal???
> *





i got a complete runin v6, still in car! pm me if interested


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 04:17 PM~18277464
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


how much$$$


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2010, 11:28 AM~18284719
> *SOLD SOLD............................................ :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

96 TOWN CAR 3 PUMP 8 BATT. $5000 OBO


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 12 2010, 05:51 AM~18291225
> *how much$$$
> *


$5500


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Aug 12 2010, 01:06 PM~18292560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997 
I do all types of work, body work, metal work, fiberglassing, and do paint jobs to fit all budgets..


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 12 2010, 11:47 AM~18293253
> *Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997
> I do all types of work, body work, metal work, fiberglassing, and do paint jobs to fit all budgets..
> 
> ...


YO HOMES BEAUTIFUL WORK MAN. NICE JOB...I'LL CALL U I NEED MY CADDY PAINT HOMES!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 12 2010, 10:22 PM~18296462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that PESO'S or DOLLAR'S ?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

CAR RUNS GOOD,HAS 12 DEKA BATTERIES STILL UNDER WARRANTY.PISTON PUMP WITH ADEX,ALL BLACK MAGIC SET UP..EVERYTHING WAS BOUGHT NEW 9 MONTHS AGO.CAR HOPS A GOOD 44 INCHES.ASKING $5500 OBO SOME TRADES WELCOME BUT PREFER CASH...RENFORCED ONLY STRESS POINTS.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2010, 11:12 PM~18297460
> *CAR RUNS GOOD,HAS 12 DEKA BATTERIES STILL UNDER WARRANTY.PISTON PUMP WITH ADEX,ALL BLACK MAGIC SET UP..EVERYTHING WAS BOUGHT NEW 9 MONTHS AGO.CAR HOPS A GOOD 44 INCHES.ASKING $5500 OBO SOME TRADES WELCOME BUT PREFER CASH...RENFORCED ONLY STRESS POINTS.
> 
> 
> ...



*F!XED*


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 12 2010, 07:22 PM~18296462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PESOS :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Aug 12 2010, 12:39 PM~18293196
> *GFG NEWPORT 22 Pirelli
> Came off a S-550 Mercedes
> $1600
> ...


 WHATS SIZE LIPS ON THE BACK


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Aug 13 2010, 11:26 AM~18301154
> *WHATS SIZE LIPS ON THE BACK
> *


10.5


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

AYO WAZZ UP M.I.A!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

sellin a 86 cutlas brougham all original brand new motor a/c all original sterio sunroof need 2 sell asap askin 3500$ obo hit me up.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

.........THE BOSS.....
........EL JEFE ........ WORLD WIDE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

* 10 BUCKS EACH*.let me know if anyone wants any. bottle openers I have 50 of these  *PM ME IF INTERESTED* 5 dollar for shipping and handeling up to 5 rings


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone selling a complete air piston or a 2 pump setup got 3 15s wit amp and 22s spokes wit brand new tires willing to trade


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

da fuck is this african lil wayne :uh:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

For sale , Multi Battery Charger for $150 FIRM , only used 3 times since bought brand new

if interested pm me


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT TONITE*


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

From the remix show


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 13 2010, 09:01 PM~18304582
> *From the remix show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

From tonight


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Aug 13 2010, 06:01 PM~18304582
> *From the remix show
> 
> 
> ...



i see the 63 coming along


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 13 2010, 12:06 PM~18302263
> *.........THE BOSS.....
> ........EL JEFE ........ WORLD WIDE
> 
> ...


who's this hector???


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 12 2010, 08:12 PM~18297460
> *CAR RUNS GOOD,HAS 12 DEKA BATTERIES STILL UNDER WARRANTY.PISTON PUMP WITH ADEX,ALL BLACK MAGIC SET UP..EVERYTHING WAS BOUGHT NEW 9 MONTHS AGO.CAR HOPS A GOOD 44 INCHES.ASKING $5500 OBO SOME TRADES WELCOME BUT PREFER CASH...RENFORCED ONLY STRESS POINTS.
> 
> 
> ...




Car is super sexy, good luck on the sale


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

A lil 75 we just finished


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

the ghetto legend - Chris Foose and the truck he built


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+Aug 13 2010, 02:06 PM~18302263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE KEITH(HOMEBOYZ)


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 13 2010, 11:34 PM~18306206
> *who's this hector???
> *


the pres-off all chapter of viejitos car club


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

yo i got a question if anybody know my boy has 24in spokes he wanted to know if a dayton hex stamped or a 2pug spinner will fit the adapter of his regular spokes or does he need to buy the dayton adapter n if anybody has all chrome hex n its for sale pm me im in alaska now for work but pm me il be back next week...thanks


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 14 2010, 11:50 PM~18311202
> *yo i got a question if anybody know  my boy has 24in spokes he wanted to know if a dayton hex stamped or a 2pug spinner will fit the adapter of his regular spokes or does he need to buy the dayton adapter n if anybody has all chrome hex n its for sale pm me im in alaska now for work but pm me il be back next week...thanks
> *


they should fit homie,i think thats why dayton wont sale the spinner with serial# proof


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Aug 15 2010, 11:09 AM~18312837
> *they should fit homie,i think thats why dayton wont sale the spinner with serial# proof
> *


thanks fool :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

.......................... :wow:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

sup Danny


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

This Friday!!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale 1968 vert chevy 786-380-6468 has all parts needs a 
trunk $2800 .00


----------



## shorty305sr (Sep 13, 2002)

Value Pawn & AudioPipe Car and Bike Show

Hot Wheels Events & 305SR Present -

Date: Saturday September 4th 2010
Time: Registration starts at 8am (get there early for the best spots), Show starts at 11am
Location: Value Pawn 11051 NW 7th Avenue Miami FL 33168

DON'T MISS OUT ON OUR THE GIRLS N' TOYS BIKE AND CAR WASH!!! 


Best in show Car, Truck, & Motorcycle receives $100 Prize plus $100 Value Pawn Gift Certificate! First place prize in in class by domestic, import, classic, lowrider, etc.

Registration: Day of show $25 per vehicle. Car clubs receive a discounted rate of $20 per vehicle if more then 3! Pre-registration available @ $20 per vehicle call 305-495-6215 ask for Jose.

Free Admission to general public!

Live entertainment by DJ Got Now , Girls N' Toys Bike and Car Wash, and Super Fun Party Rentals.

Free Giveaways by Audiopipe and Value Pawn all day long!

For more information call 305-495-6215 Today!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my dawgs lac got stolen last night if anybody hears anything let me know , thanks.













( not jd's anymore )


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 16 2010, 01:59 AM~18319020
> *my dawgs lac got stolen last night if anybody hears anything let me know , thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


yo o you fuckn serious they stole it....dam hes probably tried calling me to tell me but im in alaska i dont come back till the 25th..dam i cant believe dat shit..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

255-30-22 $420
245-25-22 $430.00 let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

275/25/24 a set $600.00
255-30-24 a set $545.00 let me no 786=380=-6468
got 26 inch and 28 for good price


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 16 2010, 08:53 AM~18320879
> *yo o you fuckn serious they stole it....dam hes probably tried calling me to tell me but im in alaska i dont come back till the 25th..dam i cant believe dat shit..
> *



yessir , gone . you can't have anything nice slipping on the streets cause it will be gone.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 16 2010, 10:35 AM~18321785
> *yessir , gone . you can't have anything nice slipping on the streets cause it will be gone.
> *


  x2 worst feelin comin outside n seein ur ride gona  after it happens to u the 1st time u become so paranoid even wen u at sleep at nite :around:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

2 cars for sale in orlando florida

here is the 1964 chevy impala 2 door hardtop 
350 hi preformance motor, power glide
engine bay very clean (msd ignition,chrome kit on motor, electric fans,
headers, flowmasters, dual exhaust
a/c car (compressor system not complete)
4 wheel dics brakes 
new weathersleans and stripping
new flawless full ostrich interior (seats, door panels, headliner, dashpad, floor mats)
(all new knobs, armrests, handles, steering wheel, carpet interior) 
flawless candy green paint job house of colors organic green over gold base
all chrome 13/7 100 spoke daytons,new tires
all new everything (all trim, both bumpers, all glass, all emblems, all mouldings, grill)
underbody & chassie has also been refinished in black while it was off the frame
off the frame restored for the last 3 years!! just completed in 2010
all sheetmetal repaired and replaced the right way!!
(needs a radio, and kick panels and a/c brackets & recharge to work) 
will post more pictures if interested
$20,000 or b/o









































$20,000 or best offer..


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

also my other car forsale located in orlando fl
1964 chevrolet impala ss number matching
red paint
327 original , with original stick 4 speed (fresh rebuilt, chorme kit on motor)
new trim ss , and exterior lower rockers
new red carpet & red painted dash with tach
white original style interior (seats flawless,new headliner,new interior handles)
super clean paint , no body issues with skirts
comes with boyd wheels or factory ss hubcaps
older nice restoration.. needs nothing
$20,000 or b/o





































































































































































]
2 cars for sale in orlando florida


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 16 2010, 01:24 PM~18323396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 12 2010, 06:03 PM~18295374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Old School local minis are they even still around ? and the east coast mayhem sticker what was the dudes name powder i think thas what he was that dude was running nitrogen back in the days :happysad: what happen to the time


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

THE EXECUTION THIS PAST WEEKEND REPPING


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 16 2010, 04:23 PM~18323980
> *THE EXECUTION THIS PAST WEEKEND REPPING
> 
> 
> ...


look at that the cars so damn famous you dont even have to be there with it glad to see it hasnt changed :biggrin: always been my favorite gbody vert


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 16 2010, 02:24 PM~18323396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wazzup fool!!!  it was 2 there :0 did u see the vert


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Aug 16 2010, 03:11 PM~18324533
> *wazzup fool!!!   it was 2 there  :0 did u see the vert
> *


MR LAC HIMSELF.........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Aug 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18324533
> *wazzup fool!!!   it was 2 there  :0 did u see the vert
> *


 :0 A Fuckin GHOST!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Aug 16 2010, 02:55 PM~18324339
> *look at that the cars so damn famous you dont even have to be there with it glad to see it hasnt changed  :biggrin: always been my favorite gbody vert
> *


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Aug 16 2010, 04:34 PM~18324796
> *:0  A Fuckin GHOST!!!!!
> *


lol :dunno: wazzup :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 16 2010, 01:35 PM~18321785
> *yessir , gone . you can't have anything nice slipping on the streets cause it will be gone.
> *


dam o tell him ima try to call him from the ship to pick up any weird number..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 16 2010, 04:42 PM~18325432
> *dam o tell him ima try to call him from the ship to pick up any weird number..
> *


fa sho


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 16 2010, 02:23 PM~18323980
> *THE EXECUTION THIS PAST WEEKEND REPPING
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

the shit ive been thru


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 16 2010, 07:59 PM~18327624
> *the shit ive been thru
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 16 2010, 10:59 PM~18327624
> *the shit ive been thru
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch serious though alota work but came out off da chain at the end :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

anybody has cutlass stocks with hub caps n white walls for sale pm me i be in miami back from work next week...need asap can have my boy get them for me pm me for price


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 16 2010, 07:59 PM~18327624
> *the shit ive been thru
> 
> 
> ...



I FEEL U BROTHA !!! I DID A 1 MAN BUILD WITH ALOT OF SWEAT BEING SHED AND SOLD MY SHIT FOR CRACK HEAD MONEY


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

photos speaks for them selves nothing wrong at all everything works all fillers have been replace and painted to match

3.8 V6 96k miles original LOCATED IN MIAMI

more info call or txt 786-378-3124 $5000 OBO OR TRADE EQUAL VALUE
BUYER RESPONSIBLE FOR PICKING UP VEHICLE 

























































































































[/quote]


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ROYALTY CAR CLUB REUNION GET TOGETHER
Friday, August 27, 2010 at 8:00pm
TOWER SHOPS @ 595 & UNIVERSITY


This event is for anyone who was affiliated with Royalty Car Club at some point in their life.
We will meet at Tower Shops in Davie and like the old days will leave there and go to Applebee's for a late dinner and sit down.
We will also discuss plans on getting the whole club together to throw a reunion picnic, dinner or dance.
Wear your Royalty t-shirts if you u still have them!!


I GOT MY SHIRT WILL BE THERE

Royalty Car Club Facebook Page


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 16 2010, 11:54 PM~18328370
> *that bitch serious though alota work but came out off da chain at the end :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Hard work pay's off made props once again Danny


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 01:04 AM~18329282
> *I FEEL U BROTHA !!!  I DID A 1 MAN BUILD WITH ALOT OF SWEAT BEING SHED AND SOLD MY SHIT FOR CRACK HEAD MONEY
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

82 lowrider reinforced 3 pump 8 battery (rack) reds pistons in the front, white double pillow vinyl seats and full shell top, 3.8 v6 engine sounds good just needs a carb and battery to go..800 for the car or 1000 for car and a 350 rocket engine and transmission pm if interested or call Chris at 786-305-4521


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ROLLIN TITO,* Patience Did Pay*
llegua!!!


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 17 2010, 07:15 AM~18331054
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ROLLIN TITO, Patience Did Pay
> llegua!!!
> *


wut up fool!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Aug 12 2010, 11:39 AM~18293196
> *GFG NEWPORT 22 Pirelli
> Came off a S-550 Mercedes
> $1600
> ...


will these fit a 2003 E-500


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Aug 17 2010, 07:13 AM~18330792
> *82 lowrider reinforced 3 pump 8 battery (rack) reds pistons in the front, white double pillow vinyl seats and full shell top, 3.8 v6 engine sounds good just needs a carb and battery to go..800 for the car or 1000 for car and a 350 rocket engine and transmission pm if interested or call Chris at 786-302-4521
> 
> 
> ...



phone number fixed.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556709


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 17 2010, 11:48 AM~18333086
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 17 2010, 11:48 AM~18333086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn makes me Miss my Coupe May She R.I.P :tears: :tears:  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2010, 12:33 PM~18333488
> *Damn makes me Miss my Coupe May She R.I.P :tears:  :tears:    :biggrin:
> *


Offcially Retired to the Grave May She R.I.P she served her purpose!! :tears: :tears:   :biggrin:








TIME TO RETIRE THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Had to Bring this one Back


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2010, 03:42 PM~18333561
> *Offcially Retired to the Grave May She R.I.P she served her purpose!! :tears:  :tears:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sell me the le cab :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

heaverollerz * fucqh8rs * made you a hater 


:wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

this bitch is jus sexy


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 12:54 PM~18333687
> *heaverollerz *  fucqh8rs *  made you a hater
> :wave:
> *


wus good homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 12:49 PM~18333623
> *sell me the le cab :biggrin:
> *


Thats why that one is gone !!! :biggrin: Its time to bring out another one
Black Friday is on its wayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2010, 12:57 PM~18333721
> *wus good homie
> *


chillen bro , just working ...... what u been up to


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 12:58 PM~18333735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it man :wow: :wow:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 12:58 PM~18333735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need this one to do a shoot by Made you A Hater


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2010, 04:02 PM~18333768
> *You need this one to do a shoot by Made you A Hater
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 12:59 PM~18333748
> *chillen bro , just working ......  what u been up to
> *


Jus working Getting Ready to Bring out Another One  
Its G-14 Classified. Nah jus bsn gettin to work on it though !!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 01:03 PM~18333780
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

new member to the M


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 01:03 PM~18333780
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


ups showed up the door today

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 01:05 PM~18333797
> *new member to the M
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSSSZIIRRRRR


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 01:06 PM~18333810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tremendo Culoooooooooo :wow:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

enjoy i gotta go play with the lights and sirens  :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2010, 01:03 PM~18333782
> *Jus working Getting Ready to Bring out Another One
> Its G-14 Classified. Nah jus bsn gettin to work on it though !!
> *



sounds good homie cant wait to see it


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2010, 01:06 PM~18333803
> *ups showed up the door today
> 
> 
> ...



i hope you invited her in for sum tea :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 01:11 PM~18333852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE BEST I HAD SEEN :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patience Did Pay_@Aug 17 2010, 07:21 AM~18331088
> *wut up fool!
> *


chilling bro en lo mismo! y tu how u and the wife?


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 16 2010, 10:04 PM~18329282
> *I FEEL U BROTHA !!!  I DID A 1 MAN BUILD WITH ALOT OF SWEAT BEING SHED AND SOLD MY SHIT FOR CRACK HEAD MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


you build this one from rip in people off :twak: :thumbsdown: funny how shit work


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 17 2010, 10:08 AM~18331375
> *will these fit a 2003 E-500
> *


I belive they do 5x112


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Aug 17 2010, 02:36 PM~18334580
> *you build this one from rip in people off :twak:  :thumbsdown: funny how shit work
> *



NO WHATS FUNNY IS HOW U COME ON IN HERE USING A FAKE ASS NAME AND WANNA TALK SHIT CUZ IT HURTS U THAT THE CAR IS STILL REPPING HARD AND THAT ONE PERSON BUILT IT NOT A SQUAD OF PEOPLE , AND TRUST ME BUDDY AINT NO 1 RIP ANYONE OF ,A MATTER OF FACT I GOT FUCKED PLENTY OF TIMES ALONG THE WAY HELPING OUT PEOPLE SO GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT .........


AND P.S HOLD YOUR THOUGHTS ON TALKING SHIT CUZ WHAT IM BRINGING OUT ,....YOUR GONNA HAVE PLENTY TO TALK ABOUT ............  

I GOT A NICK NAME FOR YOU ( A HATER THAT NEVER HAD NOTHING )LOL

AND A WORD OF ADVICE DONT ACT CRAZY IN THIS HERE WEB SITE B4 THE SAME SHIT HAPPENS TO U THAT HAPPENED TO A CERTAIN SOMEONE A FEW YEARS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Aug 17 2010, 05:36 PM~18334580
> *you build this one from rip in people off :twak:  :thumbsdown: funny how shit work
> *





















:thumbsdown:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

NEED CUTLASS OR GBODY STOCKS WITH WHITE WALL IF GOT THE HUB CAPS EVEN BETTER PM ME NEED ASAP... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

selling for my cousin...
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1904543599.html


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 06:03 PM~18334772
> *NO WHATS FUNNY IS HOW U COME ON IN HERE USING A FAKE ASS NAME AND WANNA TALK SHIT CUZ IT HURTS U THAT THE CAR IS STILL REPPING HARD AND THAT ONE PERSON BUILT IT NOT A SQUAD OF PEOPLE , AND TRUST ME BUDDY AINT NO 1 RIP ANYONE  OF ,A MATTER OF FACT I GOT FUCKED PLENTY OF TIMES ALONG THE WAY  HELPING OUT PEOPLE SO GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT .........
> AND P.S HOLD YOUR THOUGHTS ON TALKING SHIT CUZ WHAT IM BRINGING OUT ,....YOUR GONNA HAVE PLENTY TO TALK ABOUT ............
> 
> ...


So the hater always had something?!?! lol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 17 2010, 05:15 PM~18336117
> *So the hater always had something?!?!  lol
> *


WOW!!!! Y DONT U GO BUILD YOUR CAR AND STAY THE FUCK OUT OF BUISNESS THAT AINT YOURS  UNLESS U R (MADE IN HIALEAH ) WHICH I KNOW IT AINT U !!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

RO.LIFER


:wave:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 05:44 PM~18336376
> *RO.LIFER
> :wave:
> *


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

I HAVE TWO OF THEM THAT WERE BOUGHT FROM AUTOLOC.COM I PAID OVER 600.00 WITH SHIPPING I AM ASKING 300.00 OBO ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] OR CALL 786-339-9336

Ball Bearing Rod
Heavy Duty Motor
Built in Potentiometer
Screw Drive Assembly
Lifts up to 250lbs!
0 - 8 Inch Travel
10:1 Gear Ratio For Quick Operation
Built In Clutch
High Torque Electric Motor
Permanently Sealed And Lubricated
Great For Hoods, Trunks, Tonneau Covers And More.
Limited Lifetime Warranty


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 17 2010, 02:08 PM~18334326
> *chilling bro en lo mismo! y tu how u and the wife?
> *


everything kool.


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Aug 17 2010, 07:27 PM~18337361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the red on red


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 08:39 PM~18336336
> *WOW!!!! Y DONT U GO BUILD YOUR CAR AND STAY THE FUCK OUT OF BUISNESS THAT AINT YOURS    UNLESS U R (MADE IN HIALEAH ) WHICH I KNOW IT AINT U !!!!!!!!!
> *


The shit is on a Forum website available to the WHOLE WORLD, its everyones business....also, it was a fucking joke by the way, if you knew how to write I would have never commented...and no that aint me, I would not make a new account and talk shit, I'll tell you str8 up....you haven't ripped me off either so its funny you would even mention if I am "made in hialeah" or not??


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 17 2010, 10:48 PM~18337589
> *:drama:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 17 2010, 07:39 PM~18337482
> *The shit is on a Forum website available to the WHOLE WORLD, its everyones business....also, it was a fucking joke by the way, if you knew how to write I would have never commented...and no that aint me, I would not make a new account and talk shit, I'll tell you str8 up....you haven't ripped me off either so its funny you would even mention if I am "made in hialeah" or not??
> *


KID LISTEN THIS WILL BE THE LAST TIME I QUOTE U , I AM VERY HAPPY FOR U THAT YOUR INTELLIGENT WHEN IT COMES TO COMPUTERS AND OTHER ELECTRONICS ,LIKE VIDEO GAMES :biggrin: ,..... I REALLY DONT GOT TIME 4 U OR TRYING TO GIVE U ANY IMPORTANCE :rant: U RECIEVED YOUR PISTONS NOW PRETEND I DONT EXIST  IT SOUNDS BETTER WHEN PEOPLE KEEP THERE MOUTHS SHUT ,.... AND PAY MORE ATTENTION TOWARDS BUILDING THERE CARS :biggrin: THAN ALWAYS TALKING SHIT IN THIS WEBSITE AND WORRYING ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE ,........... WILL LOWRIDEING EVER GO BACK TO WHAT IT ONCE WAS IN MIAMI ............ :dunno:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 17 2010, 07:48 PM~18337589
> *:drama:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 11:00 PM~18337729
> *KID LISTEN THIS WILL BE THE LAST TIME I QUOTE U , I AM VERY HAPPY FOR U THAT YOUR INTELLIGENT WHEN IT COMES TO COMPUTERS AND OTHER ELECTRONICS  ,LIKE VIDEO GAMES  :biggrin: ,..... I REALLY DONT GOT TIME 4 U OR TRYING TO GIVE U ANY IMPORTANCE  :rant: U RECIEVED YOUR PISTONS NOW PRETEND I DONT EXIST   IT SOUNDS BETTER WHEN PEOPLE KEEP THERE MOUTHS SHUT ,.... AND PAY MORE ATTENTION TOWARDS BUILDING THERE CARS  :biggrin: THAN ALWAYS TALKING SHIT IN THIS WEBSITE  AND WORRYING ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE ,...........  WILL LOWRIDEING EVER GO BACK TO WHAT IT ONCE WAS IN MIAMI ............ :dunno:
> *


1. I never asked you if I was intelligent or not. 
2. I don't care if you have time for me or not. 
3. I know I received my pistons.
4. IT WAS A FUCKING JOKE!
5. I NEVER Talk shit on this website and I only worry for my friends and family. Worry had nothing to do with what I commented (which, again, was a joke)
6. Building my car isn't the most important thing in my life.
7. What is this lowriding in the past you speak of?? The one that starts shit is you.
8. I WILL BE GLAD TO IGNORE YOU!!! YOU ARE NO ONE!!! All I did was leave a simple comment.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 17 2010, 08:09 PM~18337822
> *1. I never asked you if I was intelligent or not.
> 2. I don't care if you have time for me or not.
> 3. I know I received my pistons.
> ...



KID DO U SEE ON WHAT YOUR TYPING :uh: YOU SAY IM THE 1 THAT STARTS SHIT , I HAVENT EVEN QUOTED U :uh: U THE 1 THAT CAME ON THIS WEBSITE AND QUOTED ME :roflmao: :roflmao: AND AS FOR WHAT U SAID THAT IM A NO 1 THATS YOUR OPINION  I KNOW WHAT IVE DONE FOR THIS SPORT!!!!!! SOMETHING U WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO DO ,.......... SO THE NO 1 THATS A NO1 IN HERE IS U BABY BOY .............. GO BUILD YOUR CAR AND SHUT UP !!!!!! HAVE A GREAT NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 11:20 PM~18337955
> *KID DO U SEE ON WHAT YOUR TYPING  :uh:  YOU SAY IM THE 1 THAT STARTS SHIT , I HAVENT EVEN QUOTED U  :uh: U THE 1 THAT CAME ON THIS WEBSITE AND QUOTED ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  AND AS FOR WHAT U SAID THAT IM A NO 1 THATS YOUR OPINION    I KNOW WHAT IVE DONE FOR THIS SPORT!!!!!! SOMETHING U WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO DO ,.......... SO THE NO 1 THATS A NO1 IN HERE IS U BABY BOY .............. GO BUILD YOUR CAR AND SHUT UP !!!!!! HAVE A GREAT NIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


At least I'm not on here bragging about cars I no longer own. :roflmao: :roflmao: I never "quoted you", I commented on something you wrote. It's two completely different things. You have never said anything important that I would "quote". By the way, building a car is not necessarily doing anything for the sport. It's doing something for yourself. Unless you invent something "new", then your not doing anything for lowriding. I don't mind being a no one to you. Like I said, your nobody, so I don't care what you think. Thanks, you have a great night as well!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 17 2010, 08:29 PM~18338047
> *At least I'm not on here bragging about cars I no longer own. :roflmao:  :roflmao:    I never "quoted you", I commented on something you wrote.  It's two completely different things.  You have never said anything important that I would "quote".  By the way, building a car is not necessarily doing anything for the sport.  It's doing something for yourself.  Unless you invent something "new", then your not doing anything for lowriding.  I don't mind being a no one to you.  Like I said, your nobody, so I don't care what you think.  Thanks, you have a great night as well!
> *



:dunno: 


SHUT UP AND GO BUILD A CAR


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 11:37 PM~18338130
> *:dunno:
> SHUT UP AND GO BUILD A CAR
> *



Of course you don't know what I'm talking about....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 17 2010, 08:50 PM~18338271
> *Of course you don't know what I'm talking about....
> *



DONT SPIT UP !!!!!! IT MIGHT LAND RIGHT BACK ON YOUR YOUR FACE ..... :naughty: 

U NO WHAT U REMIND ME OF , PEOPLE THAT WE CONSIDER TOYS IN THE GRAFFITI CULTURE ............... JUST PICTURE THEM TALKING ABOUT CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db8fGH4DUvk


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 17 2010, 06:34 PM~18336881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WATS THE NEXT BIG EVENT BESIDES THIS SHOW ANY HANGOUTS CRUISES ,FUDROCKERS,PINICS :around:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 11:57 PM~18338382
> *DONT SPIT UP !!!!!! IT MIGHT LAND RIGHT BACK ON YOUR YOUR FACE .....  :naughty:
> 
> U NO WHAT U REMIND ME OF  , PEOPLE THAT WE CONSIDER TOYS IN THE GRAFFITI CULTURE ............... JUST PICTURE THEM TALKING ABOUT CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


You know whats funny? You say you don't want to waste your time on me or give me importance but you go and search a youtube video that reminds you of me and continue to reply back. :uh:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

any body got any info on this little suzuki samuri ?
ive always wanted one on juice seems like a fun toy to mess with.


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 17 2010, 09:02 PM~18338451
> * WATS THE NEXT BIG EVENT BESIDES THIS SHOW ANY HANGOUTS CRUISES ,FUDROCKERS,PINICS :around:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 17 2010, 09:02 PM~18338451
> * WATS THE NEXT BIG EVENT BESIDES THIS SHOW ANY HANGOUTS CRUISES ,FUDROCKERS,PINICS :around:
> *


FIRME ESTILO PICNIC IN OCT , OBSESSION PICNIC IN SEPT, NOT SURE WHAT ELSE THERE IS POPPING


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 17 2010, 09:03 PM~18338469
> *You know whats funny?  You say you don't want to waste your time on me or give me importance but you go and search a youtube video that reminds you of me and continue to reply back.  :uh:
> *


CUZ U A JOKE :biggrin: NOW GO BUILD A CAR !!!!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 09:05 PM~18338487
> *FIRME ESTILO PICNIC IN OCT , OBSESSION PICNIC IN SEPT,  NOT SURE WHAT ELSE THERE IS POPPING
> *


 :0 DAMM NICE BUT OUT OF MIAMI :angry: NUTTIN GOIN AROUND HERE I GUESS RIDE OUT TO THE BEACH EVERY ORTHER WEEKEND, MIAMI SWAGIN CRUISE??? :dunno:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 17 2010, 09:11 PM~18338573
> *:0 DAMM NICE BUT OUT OF MIAMI :angry: NUTTIN GOIN AROUND HERE I GUESS RIDE OUT TO THE BEACH EVERY ORTHER WEEKEND, MIAMI SWAGIN CRUISE??? :dunno:
> *


GOOD ? NOT SURE , HOPEFULLY THERE WILL BE SOMETHING SOON


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 09:15 PM~18338630
> *GOOD ? NOT SURE  , HOPEFULLY THERE WILL BE SOMETHING SOON
> *


WE SURE DO MAKES PEOPLE GET MOTIVATED FOR A BIG EVENT TO BUILD THERE CAR N BRING IT OUT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 17 2010, 09:19 PM~18338678
> *WE SURE DO MAKES PEOPLE GET MOTIVATED FOR A BIG EVENT TO BUILD THERE CAR N BRING IT OUT
> *


LIKE WHEN LOWRIDER USE TO BE IN MIAMI , EVERYONE WOULD GET BUSY AND GET DOWN AND DIRTY ON THERE WHIPS :biggrin: BUT THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS , NOW A DAYS WE JUST GOT TO TRY TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING ......


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 09:22 PM~18338711
> *LIKE WHEN LOWRIDER USE TO BE IN MIAMI , EVERYONE WOULD GET BUSY AND GET DOWN AND DIRTY ON THERE WHIPS  :biggrin: BUT THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS , NOW A DAYS WE JUST GOT TO TRY TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING ......
> *


:yessad: I NOTICED NOW IN DAYS NODBODY GOES TO ALL THESE LIL SMALL SHOWS TIMES HAVE CHANGE SUM GUYS JUST INTO BUILDING REALLY NICE STREET SHOW CARS WE JUST HAVE ABOUT 2 OR 3 BIG EVENTS IN MIAMI ONLY ONES I STILL SEEIN DOIN THINGS AROUND HERE IS 25STREET, UCE, MAJESTICS,SECONED TO NONE, CLASSIC ANGLES,LOW LYFE, I SEE ROLLERZ ONLY COMIN OUT AGAIN, THE SOUTH HAS FEW CLEAN RIDES COMIN OUT N FEW ORTHER SOLO RYDERS,THATS Y WHO EVER STILL DOIN THIS IS A TRU RYDER! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 17 2010, 09:41 PM~18338936
> *:yessad: I NOTICED NOW IN DAYS NODBODY GOES TO ALL THESE LIL SMALL SHOWS TIMES HAVE CHANGE SUM GUYS JUST INTO BUILDING  REALLY NICE STREET SHOW CARS WE JUST HAVE ABOUT 2 OR 3 BIG EVENTS IN MIAMI ONLY ONES I STILL SEEIN DOIN THINGS AROUND HERE IS 25STREET, UCE, MAJESTICS,SECONED TO NONE, CLASSIC ANGLES,LOW LYFE, I SEE ROLLERZ ONLY COMIN OUT AGAIN, THE SOUTH HAS FEW CLEAN RIDES COMIN OUT N FEW ORTHER SOLO RYDERS,THATS Y WHO EVER STILL DOIN THIS IS A TRU RYDER!  :thumbsup:
> *


a real rider has lowrideing tattooed not only on there body but in there heart ......... bleed this shit all day everyday and lots of love on the real homies keeping it real in miami !!!!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18339086
> *a real rider has lowrideing tattooed not only on there body but in there heart ......... bleed this shit all day everyday and lots of love on the real homies keeping it real in miami !!!!
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 17 2010, 01:05 PM~18333797
> *new member to the M
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Racism as hit a all time low.... Blame it on the alcohol!












 Good Morning M.I. YaYo


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Late night over in the streets of homestead, a few bottles, some trees, and people getting tattooed everywhere. But when the smoked cleared up the work was almost done......










Big :thumbsup: to my homie Cholo for laying it down, I never saw anybody who can rap, smoke, drink, tat, & airbrush at the same time. 

Keep an ear out for "I'm a Caddy Rider" comming to Itunes soon.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

All started with a picture of my client's wife.....


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 18 2010, 06:14 AM~18341218
> *All started with a picture of my client's wife.....
> 
> 
> ...


WOW NICE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

So who is going? Trying to make this a big south Florida event....if good the turn out is good we can have this show often...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 18 2010, 09:05 AM~18341196
> *Late night over in the streets of homestead, a few bottles, some trees, and people getting tattooed everywhere. But when the smoked cleared up the work was almost done......
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: 

Thats fuckin nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 18 2010, 06:05 AM~18341196
> *Late night over in the streets of homestead, a few bottles, some trees, and people getting tattooed everywhere. But when the smoked cleared up the work was almost done......
> 
> 
> ...



very nice :thumbsup: .......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 18 2010, 05:50 AM~18341151
> *Racism as hit a all time low....  Blame it on the alcohol!
> Good Morning M.I. YaYo
> 
> ...



yo large you missing the cheeseburgers :biggrin: and a certain lil mama named kelly :boink: lol


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 18 2010, 06:05 AM~18341196
> *Late night over in the streets of homestead, a few bottles, some trees, and people getting tattooed everywhere. But when the smoked cleared up the work was almost done......
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNN THATS BEAUTIFUL RIGTH THERE. WHO THE ARTIST. DUDE GOT TALENT :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

GOOD MORNING DADE & BROWARD!

SICK DAY FOR A CRUISE AROUND MIA! Too bad the only cruise I'll be taking is too work. LOL


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Aug 17 2010, 10:41 PM~18338936
> *:yessad: I NOTICED NOW IN DAYS NODBODY GOES TO ALL THESE LIL SMALL SHOWS TIMES HAVE CHANGE SUM GUYS JUST INTO BUILDING  REALLY NICE STREET SHOW CARS WE JUST HAVE ABOUT 2 OR 3 BIG EVENTS IN MIAMI ONLY ONES I STILL SEEIN DOIN THINGS AROUND HERE IS 25STREET, UCE, MAJESTICS,SECONED TO NONE, CLASSIC ANGLES,LOW LYFE, I SEE ROLLERZ ONLY COMIN OUT AGAIN, THE SOUTH HAS FEW CLEAN RIDES COMIN OUT N FEW ORTHER SOLO RYDERS,THATS Y WHO EVER STILL DOIN THIS IS A TRU RYDER!  :thumbsup:
> *


SECOND TO NONE WILL BE HAVING MORE RIDES JUICED SOON


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Aug 18 2010, 07:50 AM~18341626
> *SECOND TO NONE WILL BE HAVING MORE RIDES JUICED SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damm sweet hopefully it get sum kids motivated to bring there lowriders to the streets :yes:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 17 2010, 10:18 PM~18339396
> *
> *


what up homie !!!!!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

SHORTY84, SUP ***** U BEEN LOST


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Aug 18 2010, 10:50 AM~18341626
> *SECOND TO NONE WILL BE HAVING MORE RIDES JUICED SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Nice!!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 18 2010, 06:50 AM~18341151
> *Racism as hit a all time low....  Blame it on the alcohol!
> Good Morning M.I. YaYo
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OH SHIT LOOKS ALMOST LIKE MY CABINET! EXCEPT I DONT GOT ALL THAT ICE.... :tears:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 03:03 PM~18334772
> *NO WHATS FUNNY IS HOW U COME ON IN HERE USING A FAKE ASS NAME AND WANNA TALK SHIT CUZ IT HURTS U THAT THE CAR IS STILL REPPING HARD AND THAT ONE PERSON BUILT IT NOT A SQUAD OF PEOPLE , AND TRUST ME BUDDY AINT NO 1 RIP ANYONE  OF ,A MATTER OF FACT I GOT FUCKED PLENTY OF TIMES ALONG THE WAY  HELPING OUT PEOPLE SO GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT .........
> AND P.S HOLD YOUR THOUGHTS ON TALKING SHIT CUZ WHAT IM BRINGING OUT ,....YOUR GONNA HAVE PLENTY TO TALK ABOUT ............
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: why you get in mad? you know is some real shit what im talking about  you need 2 give people there money back :0 people like you fucking people over when everybody works hard for there money  
thats why alot of people give up on lowrider
do i need to say names? :buttkick:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Aug 18 2010, 03:25 PM~18345413
> *hno:  hno:  why you get in mad? you know is some real shit what im talking about  you need 2 give people there money back :0 people like you fucking people over when everybody works hard for there money
> thats why alot of people give up on lowrider
> do i need to say names?  :buttkick:
> *








:wave: :drama:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 17 2010, 08:57 PM~18338382
> *DONT SPIT UP !!!!!! IT MIGHT LAND RIGHT BACK ON YOUR YOUR FACE .....  :naughty:
> 
> U NO WHAT U REMIND ME OF  , PEOPLE THAT WE CONSIDER TOYS IN THE GRAFFITI CULTURE ............... JUST PICTURE THEM TALKING ABOUT CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...




lol


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Aug 18 2010, 10:18 AM~18342762
> *SHORTY84, SUP ***** U BEEN LOST
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Aug 18 2010, 04:25 PM~18345413
> *hno:  hno:  why you get in mad? you know is some real shit what im talking about  you need 2 give people there money back :0 people like you fucking people over when everybody works hard for there money
> thats why alot of people give up on lowrider
> do i need to say names?  :buttkick:
> *


is because of people like u that this game is fuck up cuz u dont have the ball to put your real name out there and stop taking shit about other people if u have something person with evelio step up to him and handle your problem like a men and stop talking shit in here no one care what u have to say....get a fucking life and let everybody else do there shit.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

There will be a hop..

So if you want to line them up come to the show this Friday


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Aug 18 2010, 03:25 PM~18345413
> *hno:  hno:  why you get in mad? you know is some real shit what im talking about  you need 2 give people there money back :0 people like you fucking people over when everybody works hard for there money
> thats why alot of people give up on lowrider
> do i need to say names?  :buttkick:
> *


 yea y dont u say names  starting with yours  or better yet dont worry ill find out  i know you gonna love what im about to do :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so who ever has ever had a conflict with this dude hideing behind this name , you guys are most definitly gonna love what im about to do :biggrin: ( TIME TO PUT SOME 1 ON BLAST ) .........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Aug 18 2010, 05:05 PM~18346245
> *is because of people like u that this game is fuck up cuz u dont have the ball to put your real name out there and stop taking shit about other people if u have something person with evelio step up to him and handle your problem like a men and stop talking shit in here no one care what u have to say....get a fucking life and let everybody else do there shit.
> *



FUCK THAT NERD !!!!!!!! WATCH HOW IM GONNA LAUGH AT HIM


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 18 2010, 07:06 PM~18347358
> *yea y dont u say names    starting with yours    or better yet dont worry ill find out    i know you gonna love what im about to do  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so who ever has ever had a conflict with this dude hideing behind this name , you guys are most definitly gonna love what im about to do  :biggrin:  ( TIME TO PUT SOME 1 ON BLAST ) .........
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Aug 18 2010, 10:50 AM~18341626
> *SECOND TO NONE WILL BE HAVING MORE RIDES JUICED SOON
> 
> 
> ...


d  ammmm aweet ..


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Aug 17 2010, 06:27 PM~18337361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Aug 18 2010, 03:28 PM~18345438
> *:wave:  :drama:
> *


i just think you took to long of a break evelio and made in hialeah just missed you thats all !!!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

MIA POST UP  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=554729&st=160


----------



## omar32733 (Jun 1, 2010)

It said to post Lowriders. not that shit. Thats y we get clowned.
____________________________________________________
Cosmetic Dentistry
Cosmetic Dentist


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 18 2010, 06:05 AM~18341196
> *Late night over in the streets of homestead, a few bottles, some trees, and people getting tattooed everywhere. But when the smoked cleared up the work was almost done......
> 
> 
> ...


Large whos the artist would love a mural done on my bigbody let me know sumn thanks


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 19 2010, 07:58 AM~18351011
> *Large whos the artist would love a mural done on my bigbody let me know sumn thanks
> *


His name is Cholo form down south, holla at us for the link up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't post in here(PHOTOS)I thought ill post these not something you see everyday(For me)so I just wanted to share...not the best pics took them on my phone...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jefe de jefes_@Aug 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18348172
> *:nicoderm:
> *


looking good perra :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

yo need cutlass stocks with white walls or regal or monte ls stocks with white walls if u got the hubcaps better...need asap 786 315-6307


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *EXECUTION*


:nicoderm:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

selling 14x7 spokes tires got about 60 percent tread on them one dish faded asking $200 obo give me call or text 754 244 3108


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need work call or tex anytime we got from wire wheels to hydraulics in stock and chrome acc or anything hard to fine parts for
your classic or lowrider car 786-380-6468 and we have tire cheap


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

ading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN TITO, lime mojito, *DaBatRyde*, hoppin92
whats good brother? u back?


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

nope still in the sand pit


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

shittt


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Aug 17 2010, 07:27 PM~18337361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 19 2010, 02:49 PM~18354698
> *nope still in the sand pit
> *


dam my ***** i thought they where bringing a shit load of yall back home? well ***** be safe and come home soon


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Aug 17 2010, 10:30 PM~18337400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG RED :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 15 2010, 05:51 PM~18315677
> *for sale 1968 vert chevy 786-380-6468 has all parts needs a
> trunk $2800 .00
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TODAY!!!! Hope to see everyone there...


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Aug 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18357596
> *BIG RED :biggrin:
> *


Big perro el chicho aka highest kick of the year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:420:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 18 2010, 09:44 AM~18342455
> *what up homie !!!!!
> *


BEEN CHILLING HOMIE...JUST ON TO THE NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

does anybody know a good spot where i cud do a photoshoot in MIA?........ other than watson island. Thanks


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

My regal for sale for the low don't want that shit no more $2300. 3053322474


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 20 2010, 06:55 AM~18360576
> *BEEN CHILLING HOMIE...JUST ON TO THE NEXT PROJECT  :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR U BROTHA


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping big in all the videos so you already know. Delano Majestics had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this heat is no joke, can't even walk outside anymore .


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2010, 11:05 AM~18362327
> *this heat is no joke, can't even walk outside anymore .
> *


ITS HORRIBLE OUTSIDE. I CANT EVEN SMOKE MY CIGARS IN THE DAY. GOT TO WAIT TILL SUNDOWN


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up lowrider family have fath things will get better?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

ANYBODY HAS A SET OF 13IN SPOKES OR 14IN SPOKES FOR SALE WITH TIRES FOR A GBODY FOR THE LOW LET ME KNOW 7863156307 OR PM ME NEED ASAP.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 20 2010, 12:04 PM~18362776
> *ANYBODY HAS A SET OF 13IN SPOKES OR 14IN SPOKES FOR SALE WITH TIRES FOR A GBODY FOR THE LOW LET ME KNOW 7863156307 OR PM ME NEED ASAP.. :biggrin:
> *


calmate loco..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2010, 04:03 PM~18363212
> *calmate loco..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL FOOL... I JUST GOT MY KAR ON BRICKS INDA BACK I SOLD THE 22S N AINT GOT NO WAY TO DRIVING IT SO I NEED SOMETHING TO BE ABLE TO DRIVE IT AROUND...TILL OCT THAT I DROP THE STAGGERED 4S....LET ME KNOW IF U FIND ANY STOCKS WITH WHITE WALLS OR SPOKES 13 OR 14S.. :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2010, 11:05 AM~18362327
> *this heat is no joke, can't even walk outside anymore .
> *


*Call me if your House a/c breaks!!*


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 19 2010, 12:47 PM~18352796
> *selling 14x7 spokes tires got about 60 percent tread on them one dish faded asking $200 obo give me call or text 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Well I would hate to do this but i got no option to.
I got to sell my My Hulk Truck or looking for trades.
The baby is on the way so i would have to do it asap.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The show is still on not raining here!!! Come on Miami let's do this


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 20 2010, 12:18 PM~18362429
> *ITS HORRIBLE OUTSIDE. I CANT EVEN SMOKE MY CIGARS IN THE DAY. GOT TO WAIT TILL SUNDOWN
> *



:cheesy: .................frezzing in Bogota.


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 19 2010, 12:47 PM~18352796
> *selling 14x7 spokes tires got about 60 percent tread on them one dish faded asking $200 obo give me call or text 754 244 3108
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Selling my 83 Buick Regal. Done building cars. Have no time to finish it. Its a HOK Lime gold shot over a Plant green Base. Ghost patterns on the trunk hood and sides with gold leafing. Real simple but classy. Sliding rag top. Cut 1/4 window in the back and molded so theres no window there. Shaved firewall. Top and bottom arms plated and molded. They will need to get rechromed tho. The spindles and the sterring links are also chrome. Just need cleaning. Front of car is juiced, back is not. Has a rack for 2 pumps 6 batterys. Car has a chevy 350 fully chromed out everything on that motor is brand new. Cost me $3500 to build that motor from scratch.Aluminum radiator with two electric fans. . Oh the interior is fully done in green vinyl but i would re do it. The rag top needs to get redone and front and back windows are brand new. Asking price is $2300 no less and NO TRADES Any more info just give me a call to 305-332-2474


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sec2none90 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 20 2010, 04:38 PM~18364898
> *:cheesy: .................frezzing in Bogota.
> *



watch out for them bombs out there.......
ixegFkXKDdE&feature=search


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MADE YOU A HATER , what's poppin tomorrow night?????


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Aug 20 2010, 12:08 PM~18362358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture one time for rollerz only c.c (south dade)...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Special thanks to Majestics for coming out and supporting the event despite the weather... And congrats on your wins.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 20 2010, 11:51 PM~18366808
> *Special thanks to Majestics for coming out and supporting the event despite the weather... And congrats on your wins.
> *


Thanks homie, We had a good time out there...we will be back for the next one !  :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 20 2010, 09:23 AM~18361592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 thats wat im talkin bout


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

does anybody know a good spot where i cud do a photoshoot in MIA?........ other than watson island. Thanks


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Aug 21 2010, 06:47 AM~18368136
> *
> :0  :0 thats wat im talkin bout
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Aint nothing but a G thang....! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

just put some 14in spokes center painted same color ass the car..new look on 4s in a couple month...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 21 2010, 10:48 AM~18369253
> *just put some 14in spokes center painted same color ass the car..new look on 4s in a couple month...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good come get this when your ready i don't want to go 24's anymore....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2010, 04:11 PM~18369989
> *looks good come get this when your ready i don't want to go 24's anymore....
> 
> 
> ...



i like them bitches dont worry we can work something out... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2010, 01:11 PM~18369989
> *looks good come get this when your ready i don't want to go 24's anymore....
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1904543599.html


still 4 sale


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

4 kicker 12s cvrs for sale in a box the box fits suvs wagons extended cab s10 etc. asking $350 obo give me call or text 754 244 3108 no amps


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I got more then 3 ppl asking me why I don't post on here anymore? my reason is this MIAMI FEST IS TO FULL OF BS AINT SURE NUF I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR IT...THERE'S WAY TO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE FOR ME REAL TALK...EVER TIME I COME ON HERE IT'S BULLSHIT...HE SAID SHE SAID BABYMAMA SAID,MY CAR IS BETTER THEN YOURS STR8 UP MIAMI ANT GOING TO CHANGE

I HAD SOME ONE ONCE TELL ME MIAMI FEST WAS BAD FOR HIS HEATH I DIDENT GET/UNDERSTAND WHAT HE MEAT..NOW I UNDERSTAND...I ANT MAD OFF THE PPL WHO TRYD TO BRING ME DOWN OR TALKING SHIT REAL TALK FAKE ACCOUNT NAME'S SAYING HOW MY PHOTO'S SUCK & I ANT A REAL PHOTOGRAPHER EVEN THAT SHIT DIDENT GET ME MAD(LOL TO WHO EVER DID THAT :biggrin: )I'M STILL THE SAME PERSON.....TAKING PHOTO'S!!!!!!DRIVING MY LO LOW STILL AS A DAILY BUT I JUST ANT POSTING ANYTHING ON HERE...I'M STILL DOING ME   ~~~~>SO NOW ILL LET YOU SHINE  P.S.MY PHOTO'S SUCK SO BAD ENJOY THESE CUZ THIS MY LAST TIME POSTING ANY PHOTO'S ON HERE  























































*


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 21 2010, 09:00 PM~18371514
> *I got more then 3 ppl asking me why I don't post on here anymore? my reason is this MIAMI FEST IS TO FULL OF BS AINT SURE NUF I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR IT...THERE'S WAY TO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE FOR ME REAL TALK...EVER TIME I COME ON HERE IT'S BULLSHIT...HE SAID SHE SAID BABYMAMA SAID,MY CAR IS BETTER THEN YOURS STR8 UP MIAMI ANT GOING TO CHANGE
> 
> I HAD SOME ONE ONCE TELL ME MIAMI FEST WAS BAD FOR HIS HEATH I DIDENT GET/UNDERSTAND WHAT HE MEAT..NOW I UNDERSTAND...I ANT MAD OFF THE PPL WHO TRYD TO BRING ME DOWN OR TALKING SHIT REAL TALK FAKE ACCOUNT NAME'S SAYING HOW MY PHOTO'S SUCK & I ANT A REAL PHOTOGRAPHER EVEN THAT SHIT DIDENT GET ME MAD(LOL TO WHO EVER DID THAT :biggrin: )I'M STILL THE SAME PERSON.....TAKING PHOTO'S!!!!!!DRIVING MY LO LOW STILL AS A DAILY BUT I JUST ANT POSTING ANYTHING ON HERE...I'M STILL DOING ME     ~~~~>SO NOW ILL LET YOU SHINE   P.S.MY PHOTO'S SUCK SO BAD ENJOY THESE CUZ THIS MY LAST TIME POSTING ANY PHOTO'S ON HERE
> ...



nicely said homey :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 21 2010, 12:48 PM~18369253
> *just put some 14in spokes center painted same color ass the car..new look on 4s in a couple month...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 21 2010, 09:15 PM~18371587
> *:thumbsup: looks good
> *



thanks fool i painted them bitches last nite... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 21 2010, 06:00 PM~18371514
> *I got more then 3 ppl asking me why I don't post on here anymore? my reason is this MIAMI FEST IS TO FULL OF BS AINT SURE NUF I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR IT...THERE'S WAY TO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE FOR ME REAL TALK...EVER TIME I COME ON HERE IT'S BULLSHIT...HE SAID SHE SAID BABYMAMA SAID,MY CAR IS BETTER THEN YOURS STR8 UP MIAMI ANT GOING TO CHANGE
> 
> I HAD SOME ONE ONCE TELL ME MIAMI FEST WAS BAD FOR HIS HEATH I DIDENT GET/UNDERSTAND WHAT HE MEAT..NOW I UNDERSTAND...I ANT MAD OFF THE PPL WHO TRYD TO BRING ME DOWN OR TALKING SHIT REAL TALK FAKE ACCOUNT NAME'S SAYING HOW MY PHOTO'S SUCK & I ANT A REAL PHOTOGRAPHER EVEN THAT SHIT DIDENT GET ME MAD(LOL TO WHO EVER DID THAT :biggrin: )I'M STILL THE SAME PERSON.....TAKING PHOTO'S!!!!!!DRIVING MY LO LOW STILL AS A DAILY BUT I JUST ANT POSTING ANYTHING ON HERE...I'M STILL DOING ME     ~~~~>SO NOW ILL LET YOU SHINE   P.S.MY PHOTO'S SUCK SO BAD ENJOY THESE CUZ THIS MY LAST TIME POSTING ANY PHOTO'S ON HERE
> ...



post whatever tha fuck you want on here watson, people are always going to have something to say no matter what . do you fool


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my old cutlass on 22 by 11 ashanti i regret letting it go...
















:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 21 2010, 09:00 PM~18371514
> *I got more then 3 ppl asking me why I don't post on here anymore? my reason is this MIAMI FEST IS TO FULL OF BS AINT SURE NUF I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR IT...THERE'S WAY TO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE FOR ME REAL TALK...EVER TIME I COME ON HERE IT'S BULLSHIT...HE SAID SHE SAID BABYMAMA SAID,MY CAR IS BETTER THEN YOURS STR8 UP MIAMI ANT GOING TO CHANGE
> 
> I HAD SOME ONE ONCE TELL ME MIAMI FEST WAS BAD FOR HIS HEATH I DIDENT GET/UNDERSTAND WHAT HE MEAT..NOW I UNDERSTAND...I ANT MAD OFF THE PPL WHO TRYD TO BRING ME DOWN OR TALKING SHIT REAL TALK FAKE ACCOUNT NAME'S SAYING HOW MY PHOTO'S SUCK & I ANT A REAL PHOTOGRAPHER EVEN THAT SHIT DIDENT GET ME MAD(LOL TO WHO EVER DID THAT :biggrin: )I'M STILL THE SAME PERSON.....TAKING PHOTO'S!!!!!!DRIVING MY LO LOW STILL AS A DAILY BUT I JUST ANT POSTING ANYTHING ON HERE...I'M STILL DOING ME     ~~~~>SO NOW ILL LET YOU SHINE   P.S.MY PHOTO'S SUCK SO BAD ENJOY THESE CUZ THIS MY LAST TIME POSTING ANY PHOTO'S ON HERE
> ...


that why we just stay on facebook..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 21 2010, 06:00 PM~18371514
> *I got more then 3 ppl asking me why I don't post on here anymore? my reason is this MIAMI FEST IS TO FULL OF BS AINT SURE NUF I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR IT...THERE'S WAY TO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE FOR ME REAL TALK...EVER TIME I COME ON HERE IT'S BULLSHIT...HE SAID SHE SAID BABYMAMA SAID,MY CAR IS BETTER THEN YOURS STR8 UP MIAMI ANT GOING TO CHANGE
> 
> I HAD SOME ONE ONCE TELL ME MIAMI FEST WAS BAD FOR HIS HEATH I DIDENT GET/UNDERSTAND WHAT HE MEAT..NOW I UNDERSTAND...I ANT MAD OFF THE PPL WHO TRYD TO BRING ME DOWN OR TALKING SHIT REAL TALK FAKE ACCOUNT NAME'S SAYING HOW MY PHOTO'S SUCK & I ANT A REAL PHOTOGRAPHER EVEN THAT SHIT DIDENT GET ME MAD(LOL TO WHO EVER DID THAT :biggrin: )I'M STILL THE SAME PERSON.....TAKING PHOTO'S!!!!!!DRIVING MY LO LOW STILL AS A DAILY BUT I JUST ANT POSTING ANYTHING ON HERE...I'M STILL DOING ME     ~~~~>SO NOW ILL LET YOU SHINE   P.S.MY PHOTO'S SUCK SO BAD ENJOY THESE CUZ THIS MY LAST TIME POSTING ANY PHOTO'S ON HERE
> ...



U COULDNT OF SAID IT BETTER HOMIE :thumbsup: DO U AND DONT PAY NO MIND TO ANYONE ESPECIALLY A DUCK USING A FAKE SCREEN NAME , WHEN U SEE THAT U POST SUMTHING AND SOMEONE COMES ON HERE TO TALK SHIT ABOUT IT , JUST CRAB A CORONA OR WHATEVER U LIKE TO DRINK AND DRINK THAT BITCH WITH A SMILE ON YOUR FACE.. :biggrin: MIAMI IS A SPECIAL CITY ,ESPECIALLY WHEN IT COMES TO HATEING


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 21 2010, 06:49 PM~18371777
> *that why we just stay on facebook..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd+Aug 21 2010, 09:11 PM~18371570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: FUCK THIS MIAMI FEST IM GOING TO START MY OWEN MIAMI FEST...ILL HAVE THE LINK UP TOMMOR


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 21 2010, 09:48 PM~18371775
> *my old cutlass on 22 by 11 ashanti i regret letting it go...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 21 2010, 09:49 PM~18371777
> *that why we just stay on facebook..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 21 2010, 10:13 PM~18371873
> *U COULDNT OF SAID IT BETTER HOMIE  :thumbsup: DO U AND DONT PAY NO MIND TO ANYONE ESPECIALLY A DUCK USING A FAKE SCREEN NAME , WHEN U SEE THAT U POST SUMTHING AND SOMEONE COMES ON HERE TO TALK SHIT ABOUT IT , JUST CRAB A CORONA OR WHATEVER U LIKE TO DRINK AND DRINK THAT BITCH WITH A SMILE ON YOUR FACE.. :biggrin: MIAMI IS A SPECIAL CITY ,ESPECIALLY WHEN IT COMES TO HATEING
> *


  Thanks pimp


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 21 2010, 06:48 PM~18371775
> *my old cutlass on 22 by 11 ashanti i regret letting it go...
> 
> 
> ...


que novela con ese cutlass....... :biggrin:  

"DAYS OF MY CUTLASS" 


LOL....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 21 2010, 06:49 PM~18371777
> *that why we just stay on facebook..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya'll should've never showed me that shit , i'm in there all the time now.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2010, 09:54 PM~18372126
> *que novela con ese cutlass....... :biggrin:
> 
> "DAYS OF MY CUTLASS"
> ...


Lol u telln me


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 21 2010, 07:41 PM~18372043
> *:biggrin: damn that gbody looking good dowg!!!!!
> :happysad: FUCK THIS MIAMI FEST IM GOING TO START MY OWEN MIAMI FEST...ILL HAVE THE LINK UP TOMMOR
> *


if its gonna be here on l.i.l, your gonna be wasting your time.. keep postin pics,they look good!. just sometimes they a lil tooooo BIG! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2010, 10:57 PM~18372137
> *ya'll should've never showed me that shit , i'm in there all the time now.... :biggrin:
> *


you 2nd home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> :biggrin: damn that gbody looking good dowg!!!!!
> 
> thanks fool :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 21 2010, 11:44 PM~18373529
> *if its gonna be here on l.i.l, your gonna be wasting your time.. keep postin pics,they look good!. just sometimes they a lil tooooo BIG! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The new lock up...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2010, 09:35 PM~18371698
> *post whatever tha fuck you want on here watson, people are always going to have something to say no matter what . do you fool
> *


x2 Just keep posting HOMIE.... Keep those haters on ""mad cruise control""




edit*

like my boy says in this song "The dogs keep barking, a sign that means im advancing''


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 22 2010, 12:56 PM~18376315
> *The new lock up...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

If you or someone you know needs to get bailed out of jail call or text me anytime Nester at 3052059067 we'll get done asap, also save the number you just never know


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

*THE RUSH CAR SHOW!*


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone remember that Black DTS Cadillac that was in Tampa with the 28's and Vogues? What kinda Horn Speakers did he have? Them shits was crazy loud!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

any body needs suspension work or hydraulics work or metal fram work
or any hydraulics kits and supplys call miami chop shop at 305-688-8981
or 786-380-6468


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 22 2010, 02:56 PM~18376315
> *The new lock up...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good... what you do?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Aug 21 2010, 06:24 AM~18368257
> *does anybody know a good spot where i cud do a photoshoot in MIA?........ other than watson island. Thanks
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the pics and the support for coming out Fabio


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 23 2010, 12:54 AM~18380600
> *looks good... what you do?
> *


Thank you sir, extended the wishbones, and juiced it.. Will post more pics later


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Aug 22 2010, 09:47 PM~18380078
> *THE RUSH CAR SHOW!
> 
> 
> ...


YO MORE PIC!!!!!


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 23 2010, 12:27 AM~18381167
> *:wave:
> *


What up Who?


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Aug 23 2010, 06:43 AM~18381771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ANY MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 23 2010, 08:28 AM~18381722
> *Thank you sir, extended the wishbones, and juiced it.. Will post more pics later
> *


nice finally juiced it


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 23 2010, 08:48 AM~18381795
> *nice finally juiced it
> *


Yea did a clean setup nothing crazy... 2 pumps four batts...


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my old monte


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 23 2010, 08:51 AM~18381815
> *Yea did a clean setup nothing crazy... 2 pumps four batts...
> *


 nice u did the back too?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18382837
> *nice u did the back too?
> *


Yea


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

4link or mono leaf?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 23 2010, 12:20 AM~18380368
> *Anyone remember that Black DTS Cadillac that was in Tampa with the 28's and Vogues? What kinda Horn Speakers did he have? Them shits was crazy loud!!!
> *











:dunno:
BUT I DID LIKE THAT CAR!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 23 2010, 01:20 AM~18380368
> *Anyone remember that Black DTS Cadillac that was in Tampa with the 28's and Vogues? What kinda Horn Speakers did he have? Them shits was crazy loud!!!
> *


maybe one of these my help???









I think there earthquake speakers...saw it some were on the net...I know the subs are 4 mmats 3.0﻿ 12's builder said it on youtube


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 23 2010, 12:23 PM~18383344
> *4link or mono leaf?
> *


Mono leaf for now going to 4 link soon


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody have a set of some clean all chrome 13s


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Pioneer cd player for sale....

Radio 4 sale.


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

22 forgiato 4 sale $1600
22x11 rear/22x8 fronts
needs to be painted
pm me if int


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Well after several phone calls and several fucking lies...........this is it,.....i have filed a lawsuit against Empire Customs.....B&C Towing.....and i am talking to my lawyer about a personal lawsuit.....its been almost 5 months....you guys took my money and ran with it....Rick was the only person that was willing to try and resolve the issue by how he made it sound at least......but Vegas is not that far off....so i hope i run into one of you out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 23 2010, 08:44 PM~18387022
> *Well after several phone calls and several fucking lies...........this is it,.....i have filed a lawsuit against Empire Customs.....B&C Towing.....and i am talking to my lawyer about a personal lawsuit.....its been almost 5 months....you guys took my money and ran with it....Rick was the only person that was willing to try and resolve the issue by how he made it sound at least......but Vegas is not that far off....so i hope i run into one of you out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Damn Steve..... They got you like that????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2010, 09:25 PM~18366245
> *watch out for them bombs out there.......
> ixegFkXKDdE&feature=search
> *


Nothing like that around here................ :cheesy:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 21 2010, 06:00 PM~18371514
> *I got more then 3 ppl asking me why I don't post on here anymore? my reason is this MIAMI FEST IS TO FULL OF BS AINT SURE NUF I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR IT...THERE'S WAY TO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE FOR ME REAL TALK...EVER TIME I COME ON HERE IT'S BULLSHIT...HE SAID SHE SAID BABYMAMA SAID,MY CAR IS BETTER THEN YOURS STR8 UP MIAMI ANT GOING TO CHANGE
> 
> I HAD SOME ONE ONCE TELL ME MIAMI FEST WAS BAD FOR HIS HEATH I DIDENT GET/UNDERSTAND WHAT HE MEAT..NOW I UNDERSTAND...I ANT MAD OFF THE PPL WHO TRYD TO BRING ME DOWN OR TALKING SHIT REAL TALK FAKE ACCOUNT NAME'S SAYING HOW MY PHOTO'S SUCK & I ANT A REAL PHOTOGRAPHER EVEN THAT SHIT DIDENT GET ME MAD(LOL TO WHO EVER DID THAT :biggrin: )I'M STILL THE SAME PERSON.....TAKING PHOTO'S!!!!!!DRIVING MY LO LOW STILL AS A DAILY BUT I JUST ANT POSTING ANYTHING ON HERE...I'M STILL DOING ME     ~~~~>SO NOW ILL LET YOU SHINE   P.S.MY PHOTO'S SUCK SO BAD ENJOY THESE CUZ THIS MY LAST TIME POSTING ANY PHOTO'S ON HERE
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Aug 23 2010, 10:53 PM~18388581
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: What's good lo lo


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 23 2010, 09:05 PM~18389422
> *:biggrin: What's good lo lo
> *


Chillin homie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 23 2010, 02:20 PM~18385288
> *maybe one of these my help???
> 
> 
> ...


danm that car is on point :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Aug 24 2010, 12:10 AM~18389495
> *Chillin homie
> *


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 21 2010, 07:44 PM~18371442
> *4 kicker 12s cvrs for sale in a box the box fits suvs wagons extended cab s10 etc. asking $350 obo give me call or text  754 244 3108 no amps
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For Sale
$12500 Firm


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$2000


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 23 2010, 03:20 PM~18385288
> *maybe one of these my help???
> 
> 
> ...


they were selenium horns in trunk....


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 23 2010, 05:46 AM~18381779
> *What up Who?
> *


shit man just workin and doing my thing..! how you been...?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY..*.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Aug 23 2010, 12:33 PM~18384398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they are selleniums i dont know if thats how you write it but thats what they are


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 24 2010, 02:56 PM~18395221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2010, 06:17 PM~18395379
> *they are selleniums i dont know if thats how you write it but thats what they are
> *


eminence..


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 24 2010, 03:23 PM~18395433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 24 2010, 03:23 PM~18395433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeee..............


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 24 2010, 06:17 PM~18395379
> *they are selleniums i dont know if thats how you write it but thats what they are
> *



straight pimpin cc wats good homie :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

im trading my 14x7 spokes forcutlass stocks with white wall and hubcaps or for regal stocks with white walls and wire hubcaps.....pm me if u have any...rims are with good tires i just painted the center to match my car but can be repainted or removed.. :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1914297980.html


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone got the motor mounts that go on the crossmember for a 3.8 v6 or know where i can get them need asap


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Whats the cheapest place to get square tubing and angle iron so I can build my rack??


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Aug 23 2010, 06:53 PM~18387842
> *Damn Steve..... They got you like that????
> *


Yep......buts its all good........got some pussy on the hydraulic section already got me going........


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 21 2010, 06:48 PM~18371775
> *my old cutlass on 22 by 11 ashanti i regret letting it go...
> 
> 
> ...



wtf were you thinking when u got rid of that !!!???


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 24 2010, 06:28 PM~18397017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work.................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 24 2010, 06:46 PM~18397160
> *Whats the cheapest place to get square tubing and angle iron so I can build my rack??
> *


Shit,,,,,,,.......steel aint cheap.......but try Rosseles........


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 24 2010, 09:54 PM~18397239
> *Shit,,,,,,,.......steel aint cheap.......but try Rosseles........
> *


I know but i gotta try  where is rosseles at?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Aug 24 2010, 06:56 PM~18397257
> *I know but i gotta try   where is rosseles at?
> *


By the Amtrak station.........cant remember the exact address......


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 24 2010, 09:57 PM~18397275
> *By the Amtrak station.........cant remember the exact address......
> *


i found it, thanks man, ima call tomorrow....


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1904543599.html
tvs hids and alarm sold 2000...obo


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Aug 24 2010, 08:52 PM~18397224
> *wtf were you thinking when u got rid of that !!!???
> *


Fool I wake up one day n I say fuk it I want sobering else and dat car was super clean was owned by an old man wit one arm. But trust me I regret letting go of dat one the most n I've had 22 cutlass n bot 50 cars n dat bitch still hurts lol


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 24 2010, 10:59 PM~18397867
> *Fool I wake up one day n I say fuk it I want sobering else and dat car was super clean was owned by an old man wit one arm. But trust me I regret letting go of dat one the most n I've had 22 cutlass n bot 50 cars n dat bitch still hurts lol
> *


my dog said he seen the car the other day, did it have cuts for the staggs in the back with no reinforcements or metal welded back on ?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

all gold 87 cutlass grill $150


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:scrutinize: :biggrin:.........


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 24 2010, 09:28 PM~18397017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

I'M SALING ME 67IMPALA IT'S CUSTOM AND YES IT RUNS & DRIVES GOOD IT HAS 3PUMPS,10BATT,6SW AND MOTRO IS ORIGINAL THE INTERIIOR IS GOOD TOO AND ORIGINAL NEEDS A PAINT JOB DO...... LET ME KNOW HOMIE IT'S ONLY 5,500 OR BEST OFFER PRICE IS NEGOTIABLE YES I KNOW IT'S A 4DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
























[/img]


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 25 2010, 07:19 AM~18400777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 24 2010, 04:23 PM~18395433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 24 2010, 10:12 PM~18399368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOON


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 24 2010, 10:15 PM~18399402
> *LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks homie!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY..*.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Aug 25 2010, 09:08 AM~18400978
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *



thank you sir.... decided to keep it so im redoing the whole truck the first step was juice... :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

GETTING READY FOR DESSERT !!!


















:nicoderm: 
:boink:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 25 2010, 09:19 AM~18400777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 25 2010, 10:34 AM~18401106
> *:thumbsup: thanks homie!!
> *


Anytime


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

putting in work :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 24 2010, 06:28 PM~18397017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 25 2010, 12:08 AM~18398685
> *all gold 87 cutlass grill $150
> *


pics please


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Aug 25 2010, 04:54 PM~18405543
> *pics please
> *


its brand new in the box homie..sorry no pix


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

CAR RUNS GOOD,HAS 12 DEKA BATTERIES STILL UNDER WARRANTY.PISTON PUMP WITH ADEX,ALL BLACK MAGIC SET UP..EVERYTHING WAS BOUGHT NEW 9 MONTHS AGO.CAR HOPS A GOOD 44 INCHES.ASKING $4500 OBO SOME TRADES WELCOME BUT PREFER CASH...RENFORCED ONLY STRESS POINTS.


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

USO C.C.....! 93 Lac High Blood Pressure


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, P78dayz, Hellraizer
Whats good my brothers........................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 25 2010, 08:38 PM~18405953
> *Still Hated, P78dayz, Hellraizer
> Whats good my brothers........................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey sexy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 25 2010, 08:32 PM~18405889
> *Coming Soon USO C.C.....!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 25 2010, 07:33 AM~18401102
> *SOON
> *


 :420: .......cleannn.... :sprint:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Aug 24 2010, 06:28 PM~18397017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 24 2010, 03:56 PM~18395221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



make room for the AVIANCA ride........... :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

...................DRE


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 25 2010, 09:28 PM~18406428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 25 2010, 06:17 PM~18406316
> *make room for the AVIANCA ride........... :cheesy:
> *


WHAT TIME SUNDAY


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 24 2010, 07:28 AM~18391737
> *For Sale
> $12500 Firm
> 
> ...


You faking, still have not pass by the store to show the old lady


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 25 2010, 05:35 PM~18404408
> *putting in work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is see u putting in work :wave: :wave:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone got a hook up on 155/80/13 tires... went to pep boyz n they dont carry them wit white walls no more....and they 40 now... i need 2...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*anyone with 2 chrome pumps for sale +plumbing post it up &how much*
On a mission 1 more time


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Aug 26 2010, 01:42 PM~18411847
> *anyone got a hook up on 155/80/13 tires... went to pep boyz n they dont carry them wit white walls no more....and they 40 now... i need 2...
> *


tire kingdom usually carries them, like $21 or $22 a piece..
i bought 4 and my homeboy another 4 by pro player stadium


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 25 2010, 02:56 PM~18404547
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WUS GOOD E !! WHEN U GET A MINUTE CAN U LOOK FOR THOSE PARTS FOR ME 
BET DAT UP I NEED EM TO MOVE THE CAR.HOLLA WHEN U FIND EM BET DAT UP!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 26 2010, 12:17 PM~18412547
> *WUS GOOD E !! WHEN U GET A MINUTE CAN U LOOK FOR THOSE PARTS FOR ME
> BET DAT UP I NEED EM TO MOVE THE CAR.HOLLA WHEN U FIND EM BET DAT UP!!
> :biggrin:
> *


yo homie ive been waiting for to pass by since the last time we spoke , your shit is at my crib just hit me up so u can scoop nthem up


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Any body got a trailer hitch for a big body? Hit me up


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2010, 10:23 PM~18415881
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dats how i saw the monte for the first time on the daytons n dat bitch lookd sick wit them :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY..*.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Aug 24 2010, 03:24 PM~18395446
> *eminence..
> *


 naw i got eminence and those are not eminence


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 24 2010, 04:28 PM~18395993
> *straight pimpin cc wats good homie :biggrin:
> *


que bola asere


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 24 2010, 07:13 PM~18397408
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1904543599.html
> tvs hids and alarm sold  2000...obo
> *


still avail.. im not stuck at 2k best offer if avail too


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Aug 26 2010, 09:17 PM~18417020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking to trade my TownCar for a pickup truck.

1999 + up Sierra or Silverado
5.3 V8 or better.

Will also entertain other interesting trade offers

Also will sell for 7300.

6 month old 20" vogues wheels and tires
3 month old Pioneer AVIC Z110bt
JL Audio and Kicker Mids and highs on a JL audio 4 channel
JL audio 10" on a JL audio 2 channel in a custom box
Awesome sound quality.

See cragslist ad:
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1921517543.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 26 2010, 11:07 PM~18417972
> *Looking to trade my TownCar for a pickup truck.
> 
> 1999 + up Sierra or Silverado
> ...



what you wanna do.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 26 2010, 07:31 PM~18415957
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


this were the days right here , ridin day and night .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 26 2010, 07:31 PM~18415953
> *dats how i saw the monte for the first time on the daytons n dat bitch lookd sick wit them :biggrin:
> *


might just have to throw them D'S back on that bitch , that or some custom made billet wheels nobody has .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

coverage of the MAJESTICS picnic in the new RIDES magazine .


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Aug 26 2010, 10:17 PM~18417020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone interested in..?
Gold plated box caprice headlight bezels.. 
Gold plated Gbody door handles..
Gold plated cuttlass rear bumper guards...
plated and ready to go pm me


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

3 Members: *Hellraizer, GRAND HUSTLE, *lowrider79


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

05-08 MAGNUM TAILLIGHTS.BRAND NEW IN THE BOX... 80 FOR THE SET


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 27 2010, 09:50 AM~18420224
> *05-08 MAGNUM TAILLIGHTS.BRAND NEW IN THE BOX... 80 FOR THE SET
> 
> 
> ...


hey by any chance u dont have any quater panel skirts :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Aug 27 2010, 09:58 AM~18420272
> *hey by any chance u dont have any quater panel skirts :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I HAVE 2 :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

American classic edtion 750, 2000 - $4000 (or best offer)


It's a American Classic Edition (ACE) 750, 2000. The Motorcyle has been garaged kept. asking for $4000 for the Motorcyle. The bike has two brand new tires,and has been raked, custom alligator seats, Custom candy and pearl paint job, custom pedals, and includes Saddle bags for travel and one helmet. need to sell this bike asap so please make any reasonable offer. For more info please call or text 305 710 2766


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:21 PM~18416484
> *que bola asere
> *


chillin fool working dog...wen u coming down :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2010, 01:19 AM~18418043
> *what you wanna do.....
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit's uggggglyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


















Looking for Chevy Silverado/GMC Sierra trades. 

Will also consider other trades - but primarily interested in a pickup. Clear title in hand.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 27 2010, 03:24 PM~18421711
> *man that shit's uggggglyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> ...



Hah just kiddin bro- you could be the proud new owner of a clean ass Town car - just say the word, i'll be on my way to the h'wood with title in hand.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

cutlassrhyderjd :wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Chrome g body spindles for sale.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1923261525.html


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

for sale 1964 impala
no reserve

happy bidding

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=










































 happy bidding!!size]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

For Sale 15K OBO Trade For 59 - 64 Impala or 70-80s vert caddy!!!
Heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556929


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Aug 28 2010, 12:16 PM~18427988
> *For Sale 15K OBO Trade For 59 - 64 Impala or 70-80s vert caddy!!!
> Heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556929
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 27 2010, 01:07 AM~18417972
> *Looking to trade my TownCar for a pickup truck.
> 
> 1999 + up Sierra or Silverado
> ...


anyone?! :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 2low63, RoLLiN ShReK, *MAAANDO*
:0 :0


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

im selling the 20" enkei capones off of my girlfriends 03 honda accord coupe. they are 8.5" wide and they are in pretty decent shape. tires are kumho ecsta spt 225-35-20. they were stored away for awhile and when we put them back on she got a blow out. so there are only three good tires included with the wheels. im tired of spending money on tires and im looking to get rid of em. asking 600 obo. trades will be considered.

the wheels are dirty in this picture but polish up nice. pictures where taken with the cell phone.

wheels are located in hollywood but might transport to south dade if serious.


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

4 SALE,,,,,,, chevy sb chrome water pump (new in box),,,,,chrome holley fuel pump 110gph,,,,,,holley chev sb street dominator intake manifold,,,,,stock chev water pump,,,,,v belt alternator(new),,,,,g body radiator support,,,right side monte fender,,,,chevy s10 radiator w lifetime warrenty,,,,,chev s10 driveshaft,,,crane cam chev sb 290* cam,,,,,,94-97 s10 stock grill blk,,,,2 15x4 & 2 15x10 5 star racing rims 5 lug bolt pattern,,,,,,,,used pair of violet hid kit,,,,,pioneer det face cd,mp3,,,,,,make offer, or trade for chrome g body susp parts or decent subs n amp


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

whats the deal Jd


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 29 2010, 07:36 AM~18432191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This cutlass was harddd.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

we need another miami ride out or something , is dead around here.

how was the tatto shop hang out on friday , any good???


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

whats up STRAIGHT PIMPIN


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 29 2010, 07:36 AM~18432191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen it way down south one day , and the dude that bought it done fucked up that whole car  what a shame !!!!!!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2010, 12:17 PM~18432906
> *we need another miami ride out or something , is dead around here.
> 
> how was the tatto shop hang out on friday , any good???
> *


 THERE IS ONE ON THE WAY AFTER THE FRIME ESTILO C.C SHOW OCTOBER 17 CHULOW N I WILL LET EVERYBODY KNOW AS SOON ITS CONFIRM  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GET YOUR RIDES READY!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Aug 29 2010, 12:27 PM~18433267
> *whats up STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> *


whats the deal im here working. whats good with u ?


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Aug 24 2010, 09:47 AM~18392875
> *$2000
> *


damn wish you werent so far


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 29 2010, 05:00 PM~18433946
> *damn wish you werent so far
> *


shipping is around 2-300 only :biggrin:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2010, 01:17 PM~18432906
> *we need another miami ride out or something , is dead around here.
> 
> how was the tatto shop hang out on friday , any good???
> *


PEOPLE HAVE TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT IT!!!....ITS ON A FRIDAY NIGHT! :thumbsup: NOT A WED OR THUR..........IT SHOULD START GETTING BETTER WITH TIME , BUT PEOPLE GOTTA START COMIN' OUT.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Aug 29 2010, 02:26 AM~18431565
> *4 SALE,,,,,,, chevy sb chrome water pump (new in box),,,,,chrome holley fuel pump 110gph,,,,,,holley chev sb street dominator intake manifold,,,,,stock chev water pump,,,,,v belt alternator(new),,,,,g body radiator support,,,right side monte fender,,,,chevy s10 radiator w lifetime warrenty,,,,,chev s10 driveshaft,,,crane cam chev sb 290* cam,,,,,,94-97 s10 stock grill blk,,,,2 15x4 & 2 15x10 5 star racing rims 5 lug bolt pattern,,,,,,,,used pair of violet hid kit,,,,,pioneer det face cd,mp3,,,,,,make offer, or trade for chrome g body susp parts or decent subs n amp
> *



how much for the wheels? i read 5 lug do u know the exact pattern?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 29 2010, 10:36 AM~18432191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I miss that shit... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 29 2010, 09:17 PM~18435493
> *I miss that shit... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



fk dat shit... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Aug 29 2010, 11:30 AM~18432401
> *whats the deal Jd
> *


wat the deal ghost bitch send me ur number... :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

lowriderbikeon20z im comming ***** watch


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 29 2010, 10:15 PM~18436670
> *lowriderbikeon20z im comming ***** watch
> *


lowbikeon20z bitch lol... where u at papa???


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18436742
> *lowbikeon20z bitch lol... where u at papa???
> *


comming hopefully for the ride out ima be riding hopefully but doubt


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 29 2010, 10:31 PM~18436812
> *comming hopefully for the ride out ima be riding hopefully but doubt
> *


i thought u said it was gunna be a done deal???


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Aug 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18437023
> *i thought u said it was gunna be a done deal???
> *


I just dont wanna say for sure and then i dnt make it. I just needa do my top


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Aug 29 2010, 12:02 PM~18433459
> * THERE IS ONE ON THE WAY AFTER THE FRIME ESTILO C.C SHOW OCTOBER 17 CHULOW N I WILL LET EVERYBODY  KNOW AS SOON ITS CONFIRM    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GET YOUR RIDES READY!!!!!!!!
> *


sounds good.... 

LET'S GET IT MIAMI


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Aug 29 2010, 03:32 PM~18434462
> *PEOPLE HAVE TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT IT!!!....ITS ON A FRIDAY NIGHT!    :thumbsup: NOT A WED OR THUR..........IT SHOULD START GETTING BETTER WITH TIME , BUT PEOPLE GOTTA START COMIN' OUT.
> *


so many cars down here and nobody drives them .


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Aug 29 2010, 06:16 PM~18435489
> *how much for the wheels? i read 5 lug do u know the exact pattern?
> *


they came off a 68gto or lemans,,,they look like weld prostars


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2010, 09:00 PM~18437149
> *so many cars down here and nobody drives them .
> *


cuz everytime we take em o :wow: ut i come home with tickets  :angry:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Aug 29 2010, 10:52 PM~18437049
> *I just dont wanna say for sure and then i dnt make it.  I just needa do my top
> *


make it to what??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2010, 12:00 AM~18437149
> *so many cars down here and nobody drives them .
> *


*Fuck it they will bring them out if they hear FREE FOOD & DRINKS STR8 UP OOO00oOO0 WELL :biggrin: Some ppl have real nice clean cars & one fuck ***** goes hatingggg on there shit they stop bring them out...You just don't know how many stuff gets back to me about ppl talking shit about my ride but shit I'm still out here daily driving my car on 13's all day every day!!!Also Some ppl have family's sooo I can understand why a lot of ppl jump on big feet & park there lo lows(shit leaking,cops pulling you over)get you some 24" dropp a raww paint job,tent's you good on looks you feel me anyways HOW'S THAT CADDY COMING ALONG :biggrin: *


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 29 2010, 11:11 PM~18436626
> *fk dat shit... :biggrin:
> *


I hear u...... U know whats comin...   hno: hno:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2010, 09:00 PM~18437149
> *so many cars down here and nobody drives them .
> *


sup "O" how was that thing Friday?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

IBB Church presents

Fall Benifit Car Show

Saturday, Oct. 9, 2010. 11am-4pm

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS

Plaques Awarded to the TOP 30 BEST IN SHOW

Registration $20

ALL PROCEEDS BENIFIT WORLD MISSIONS

17701 NW 57th ave, Miami fl 33055

For more info call 305.205.5219. Or. 786.337.5256


This is not a show hosted by me but it's for a great cause let's go and support it


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2010, 09:00 PM~18437149
> *so many cars down here and nobody drives them .
> *


Cuz everyone wants free food n beer n everyone here in miami love 2talk shit on lay it low all day


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 30 2010, 06:45 AM~18439199
> *IBB Church presents
> 
> Fall Benifit Car Show
> ...


Am there n everyone should go support events like this n stop talking shit on lay it low


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 29 2010, 10:12 PM~18437716
> *Fuck it they will bring them out if they hear FREE FOOD & DRINKS STR8 UP OOO00oOO0 WELL  :biggrin: Some ppl have real nice clean cars & one fuck ***** goes hatingggg on there shit they stop bring them out...You just don't know how many stuff gets back to me about ppl talking shit about my ride but  shit I'm still out here daily driving my car on 13's all day every day!!!Also Some ppl have family's sooo I can understand why a lot of ppl jump on big feet & park there lo lows(shit leaking,cops pulling you over)get you some 24" dropp a raww paint job,tent's you good on looks you feel me anyways HOW'S THAT CADDY COMING ALONG  :biggrin:
> *


AND I STILL HAVENT SEEN YOU OUT HERE ON A FRIDAY HANGOUT...... :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Aug 30 2010, 07:05 AM~18439259
> *Am there n everyone should go support events like this n stop talking shit on lay it low
> *


x muthafucking 2 , more ridding less rapping :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Aug 30 2010, 05:53 AM~18439017
> *sup "O" how was that thing Friday?
> *



old school ROYALTY reunion...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Aug 27 2010, 08:31 PM~18423500
> *Chrome g body spindles for sale.
> *


PM ME IF U STILL GOT EM


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HERES SOME PICS FROM FRIDAY NIGHT. OTHER CARS GOT THERE AFTER I PUT THE CAMERA AWAY.. ALL LOWRIDERSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 30 2010, 07:12 AM~18439288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FREE MY DAWG ERAZE DAM 727 , AND ITS NICE TO SEE MY PIECE ON THE BACKGROUND  NICE PIC HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Aug 30 2010, 10:15 AM~18440063
> *FREE MY DAWG ERAZE DAM 727 , AND ITS NICE TO SEE MY PIECE ON THE BACKGROUND    NICE PIC HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://vimeo.com/14402404


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 30 2010, 09:44 AM~18440311
> *http://vimeo.com/14402404
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

love that monte carlo from LIFESTYLE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have in stock hopping springs 
3/1/2 ton
4/1/2 ton
4/3/4 ton 
call for prices 
at miami chop shop 305=688-8981-786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2010, 08:48 AM~18439445
> *old school ROYALTY reunion...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NO SHIT GARY WAS IN THAT CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Aug 30 2010, 09:56 AM~18439230
> *Cuz everyone wants free food n beer n everyone here in miami love 2talk shit on lay it low all day
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 30 2010, 10:42 AM~18439417
> *AND I STILL HAVENT SEEN YOU OUT HERE ON A FRIDAY HANGOUT......  :dunno:
> *


  I use to come to every hangout but Ya I stop going just been on some tower's tip but I'll come out to the next hang out...Str8 up "DRE" you good ppl so ill come out to chiil


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

look what they got at the junk yard!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 30 2010, 09:44 AM~18440311
> *http://vimeo.com/14402404
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I was not going to post anything on here but fuck it some of yal might like this????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 30 2010, 12:44 PM~18440311
> *http://vimeo.com/14402404
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*caprice ridah*

What's good mr sideways!!!!!


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 30 2010, 02:14 PM~18442683
> *I was not going to post anything on here but fuck it some of yal might like this????
> 
> 
> ...


i told you post what the fuck u like dog!! fuck them nerds!!! :machinegun:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2010, 07:48 AM~18439445
> *old school ROYALTY reunion...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


royalty reuion!!why i didnt no about that me and j fracis!!even the mangler came out shit i thout he was dead!!lol lol!! what up gary!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 30 2010, 04:04 PM~18442594
> * I use to come to every hangout but Ya I stop going just been on some tower's tip but I'll come out to the next hang out...Str8 up "DRE" you good ppl so ill come out to chiil
> *



last time I went to towers I broke a balljoint haha
but im a try and make it out there again
holla at me if you see my whip


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Aug 30 2010, 06:31 PM~18443316
> *i told you post what the fuck u like dog!! fuck them nerds!!! :machinegun:
> *


Thanks FAm


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 30 2010, 07:48 AM~18439450
> *PM ME IF U STILL GOT EM
> *


still got them and pm sent


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Aug 27 2010, 05:31 PM~18423500
> *Chrome g body spindles for sale.
> *


CHROME G BODY SPINDLES FOR SALE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> HERES SOME PICS FROM FRIDAY NIGHT. OTHER CARS GOT THERE AFTER I PUT THE CAMERA AWAY.. ALL LOWRIDERSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

FOR SALE 3PUMP 8 BATTERIES $5000 OBO

















OR SALE 3PUMP 8 BATTERIES $5000 OBO


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 30 2010, 08:45 AM~18439199
> *IBB Church presents
> 
> Fall Benifit Car Show
> ...


I'll be there for sure ~M~


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2010, 10:48 AM~18439445
> *old school ROYALTY reunion...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



look at my dog o :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 30 2010, 06:24 PM~18444844
> *look at my dog o :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE GOT A CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM 93-96 NOT CUT FOR SALE PM ME PREFER 95-96 BIG BODY NOT CUT ORIGINAL


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 30 2010, 06:55 PM~18443550
> *last time I went to towers I broke a balljoint  haha
> but im a try and make it out there again
> holla at me if you see my whip
> *


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 30 2010, 07:54 PM~18445835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels gotta go they make the car look ugly but thats my opinion other than that car looks real good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 30 2010, 07:43 PM~18446395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Aug 30 2010, 11:53 PM~18446516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

good ol days


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 31 2010, 12:36 AM~18447037
> *good ol days
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked your old caddy


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got some verrrry interesting trade offers!!!!! Still talking to those folks though, so it's still available - whatcha got?

m offering my 2003 Lincoln Town Car for sale. The vehicle has 129,000k , the huge majority of this is long distance highway mileage. (Used to make frequent trips to Atlanta, it's a 1400 mile round trip, and I did it at least 30 times, this alone accounts for over 40 thousand of the miles! I bought the vehicle one year old, as a certified pre-owned vehicle from Delray Lincoln Merucy. 

I absolutely love this vehicle, and have maintained it diligently. Any issues with the vehicle have been addressed immediately (although there have been very, very few, this car is amazingly reliable, and could be driven ANYWHERE!) The vehicle has: 
-New plugs 
-New coil packs 
-New belt 
-New A/C Compressor 
-New A/C drier 
-New A/C orifice tube 
-New wheels/tires 
-Recent brakes (rotors and pads) 
-Full coolant flush 
-New oil filter housing gasket (car had developed a tiny oil leak, this repair addressed the issue and the car leaks no more!) 
-Recent windshield wipers 
-Recent battery 
*I'm quite anal about this car, and as you can see, I addressed any issues as they arose! 

Additionally this vehicle is equipped with the following dealer added options 
-Vogue wheel & tyre package, dealer list cost of $7,000 (New tyres in January, only have 7k on them as I've stopped going to Atlanta) 
-Full chrome package, and 2010 Lincoln MKS emblems on the fenders, professionally installed (Only TownCar around with this feature) 
-Wood/Leather steering wheel (only came on Signature series Town Cars, this is an executive) 

In addition to the above dealer added options, after many years of dealing with the mediocre factory stereo system, I made the following upgrades 
-Full in dash, double DIN navigation system with DVD, USB, SD card, Bluetooth and full voice activation for total hands-free operation 
-High quality interior speakers, consisting of JL audio seperate speakers, powered by a 300 watt JL audio amplifier 
-Single 10" subwoofer, mounted in the stock factory location in a custom built box (does not waste any trunk space) Amps are also discretely mounted in the factory location so as not to interfere with trunk space. 
-Additionally, 7" screens have been installed in the rear headrests, this is a huge benefit for long drives with the kids! I don't know what I'd have done during my trips to GA with my step daughter in the back seat, had I not had this feature! 

This stereo system was installed by a professional car audio store, with explicit instructions that I did not want an obnoxious "booming" stereo, just a very high sound quality system, and I assure you, the quality will blow you away. You will not find any factory system that comes close to the quality and ease of use of this system, not to mention the versatility- you'll find a USB , and phono input in the glove compartment, which allow you to play songs from a USB jump drive, or even to hook your ipod up to! The bluetooth allows hands-free use of your cellular phone, and for those of you inclined to do so, it even allows you to stream music directly from your phone, to the radio wirelessly! This Pioneer Avic-Z110 was installed in the vehicle only 6 months ago, at a cost of $2000! 

I have also obtained a new steering wheel for the car, as the original was beginning to show some wear, this will be installed (by the Lincoln Dealership) prior to the sale of the vehicle. 

I have a free and clear title in hand, which shows that this is a 2 owner vehicle, and was certified by Lincoln, it was under warranty to 100k. Lincoln only certifies the highest caliber vehicles, and as a result of the warranty, and my love for the vehicle, it's been obsessively maintained. 

I am interested in trades - Primarily Chevrolet Silverados 1999 and up, GMC Sierras 1999 and up (Ext cab only). I may consider Ford truck trades also, but I'd prefer a Chevy. 

While I'd much prefer a straight across trade, I'll accept cash offers in the $7300 range. This is a very unique and well cared for vehicle, drive it, and you'll want it! 

Thank you for taking the time to read my ad! 

Ask around - I'm anal about maintaining this car - DOUBLE-O can confirm that shit.
Here's how she looked on the 24s just to give you an idea if you wanted to go that way- looked super clean like this








She's sitting on 20" KMC's and vogues now- classy as fuck
http://i37.tinypic.com/bf2hpw.jpg[/img
[/quote]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING MIAMI GOOD TIMES CC PASSING BY


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

welds pro stars for sale or trade asking $450 obo or trade for other rims give me call or text 754 244 3108 also got 4 kicker cvrs 12s


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Am selling my regal 786 715 3463. 4 4800 n don't try low balling me


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Aug 31 2010, 05:54 AM~18448737
> *Am selling my regal 786 715 3463. 4 4800 n don't try low balling me
> *


don't sell it fool , just keep it to the side till you ready to work on it or what ever . clean regals are getting really hard to find .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8OGPrVppac


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone know where i can get new 255/30/24 cheap looking for sunny's or nexen or kumho brands can pick up need asap thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone needs any paint work, or bodywork let me know.. Good prices...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 31 2010, 10:55 AM~18450201
> *If anyone needs any paint work, or bodywork let me know.. Good prices...
> *


X2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 30 2010, 09:36 PM~18447037
> *good ol days
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears: fun times!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Aug 31 2010, 12:38 PM~18450050
> *anyone know where i can get new 255/30/24 cheap looking for sunny's or nexen or kumho brands can pick up need asap thanks
> *


255 30 24 toyo proxies for 600 brand new


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 31 2010, 07:49 AM~18449179
> *don't sell it fool , just keep it to the side till you ready to work on it or what ever . clean regals are getting really hard to find .
> *


I second that O dont get rid of it laz you will regret it till the day u get another it will never be the same


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs color spokes wires for sale anycolor
call for prices 786-380-6468 =305-688-8981


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale my escalade wheels , direct bolt on 5 on 5 . no adapters


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 31 2010, 09:34 AM~18450006
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8OGPrVppac
> *


... Another great movie showing bad ass cars and putting Lowriders back on the map!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs 14x7 rev supreame wheel all chrome or gold 
call for price 786-380-6468 =305-688-8981 no more 13x7 rev stop making


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

doubleo - how much for the wheels?

ive got some for sale as well people...
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pts/1924590700.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Aug 31 2010, 02:25 PM~18452093
> *... Another great movie showing bad ass cars and putting Lowriders back on the map!
> *


Everyone should come out to see it, all lowriders should come out in there rides.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs custom pumps or set ups or
any hydraulics kits and parts call for price
786-380-6468 -305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry custom piston any size call for price 305-688-8981








and we carry all type piston pump and bladder pumps for those hoppers


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

For Sale or Trade or Both (want to see whats out there)

$10,500
1998 Lincoln Town Car
124k Miles
Cold A/C
All White Interior
Runs perfect
Real clean car
Chrome Undercarriage 
2 pump chrome setup
Center Gold Daytons
Some Gold Plate

**TRADES**
-Nice Boat 
-Jetski (cash on top)
-Nice Newer Stock Daily Driver car


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do carry cce hydraulics and hilow hydraulics and custom made
pumps and dumps- tanks -custom pump motor-hoses -springs 
call for prices


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Aug 30 2010, 10:30 PM~18445586
> *ANYONE GOT A CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM  93-96 NOT CUT  FOR SALE PM ME  PREFER 95-96 BIG BODY NOT CUT ORIGINAL
> *



*I MAY KNOW SOMEONE......*



:biggrin: :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do carry chrome kit for some motors call for price


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2010, 02:19 AM~18418043
> *what you wanna do.....
> 
> 
> ...



What's up I'll trade you a paint job for that truck if it's yours...lol




Anybody need any paint work, kandies, basecoats, repairs,blend jobs, framework, bodywork, anything.
Hit me up!
305-804-1331


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

comming soon...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone got a set of these for an s10/sonoma/blazer/jimmy/gbody pattern...lol


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 31 2010, 03:57 PM~18452343
> *Everyone should come out to see it, all lowriders should come out in there rides.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

I think this is a great Idea. I say we gas up the lows and agree on a time and date to watch this movie at the SwapShop Drive-In. It would be like a mini car show / watching a movie. I've seen this done in LA and it seems like fun. Count me in if you set this up. 





> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Aug 31 2010, 02:57 PM~18452343
> *Everyone should come out to see it, all lowriders should come out in there rides.
> *


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice to see another Trokita in the streets of S. FL. Looking good :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Aug 31 2010, 05:54 PM~18453937
> *comming soon...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Aug 31 2010, 07:16 PM~18454107
> *:thumbsup: Nice to see another Trokita in the streets of S. FL.  Looking good :thumbsup:
> *



thanks. soon to be laying on its belly...


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

anyone have chrome undies for me???


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Aug 31 2010, 05:39 PM~18454252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice nice nice :wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Aug 31 2010, 05:54 PM~18453937
> *comming soon...
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie nice?


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

just needs a little love. pretty much everything is stock. original guts.. 235.. all that good stuff. a couple of things under the hood have been chromed.. just needs air and a little facelift.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Aug 31 2010, 05:13 PM~18454085
> *I think this is a great Idea. I say we gas up the lows and agree on a time and date to watch this movie at the SwapShop Drive-In. It would be like a mini car show / watching a movie. I've seen this done in LA and it seems like fun.  Count me in if you set this up.
> *


im down.... :biggrin:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

im looking for a stock g-body. nothing to crazy. not looking to spend much. just want it as a daily driver. anyone selling? pm me


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> nice :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 31 2010, 03:49 PM~18451748
> *for sale my escalade wheels , direct bolt on 5 on 5 . no adapters
> 
> 
> ...



too bad i dont own a caddi i love them bitches :biggrin: :biggrin: i see them gold thangs inda back ground... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 30 2010, 08:36 PM~18446304
> *those wheels gotta go they make the car look ugly but thats my opinion other than that car looks real good
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Aug 30 2010, 03:38 PM~18443392
> *:biggrin:
> royalty reuion!!why i didnt no about that me and j fracis!!even the mangler came out shit i thout he was dead!!lol lol!! what up gary!!! :biggrin:
> *



MABEY IF U READ THE BOARD HERE U WOULD KNOW ABOUT IT WILL WAS THERE WAS U NOT THERE I POSTED ABOUT IT HERE TWICE


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 31 2010, 03:27 PM~18453076
> *For Sale or Trade or Both  (want to see whats out there)
> 
> $10,500
> ...


:nono: :nono: :nono: 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Aug 31 2010, 05:13 PM~18454085
> *I think this is a great Idea. I say we gas up the lows and agree on a time and date to watch this movie at the SwapShop Drive-In. It would be like a mini car show / watching a movie. I've seen this done in LA and it seems like fun.  Count me in if you set this up.
> *


 :0 :wow: ..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> What's up I'll trade you a paint job for that truck if it's yours...lol
> Anybody need any paint work, kandies, basecoats, repairs,blend jobs, framework, bodywork, anything.
> Hit me up!
> 305-804-1331
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Aug 31 2010, 05:39 PM~18454252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at this guy..... :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

For Sale 100 spoke Chrome Daytons. Needs tires and one of the rims needs an inner tube. No adapters or knockoffs. $ 400 obo.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Chulow, DOMREP64, *BrownSoul85*

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Movie coming out tommorow..............





























*THE STARS*

*MR CARTOON AND CHAVS*









*ROBERT RODRIGUEZ*









*PAULIE L.A. INK*









*JESSICA ALBA*









*BIG FERN AND MICHELLE RODRIGUEZ*









*HEADING OUT TO PREMIER OF .....MACHETE*



















*DANNY TREJO LEADING THE PACK*









*JAVIE AND DON JOHNSON*




































*POLICE ESCORT*















































*MAD PAPARRAZI*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*and that the PERFECT CLUB to represent it...*


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got some verrrry interesting trade offers!!!!! Still talking to those folks though, so it's still available - whatcha got?

m offering my 2003 Lincoln Town Car for sale. The vehicle has 129,000k , the huge majority of this is long distance highway mileage. (Used to make frequent trips to Atlanta, it's a 1400 mile round trip, and I did it at least 30 times, this alone accounts for over 40 thousand of the miles! I bought the vehicle one year old, as a certified pre-owned vehicle from Delray Lincoln Merucy. 

I absolutely love this vehicle, and have maintained it diligently. Any issues with the vehicle have been addressed immediately (although there have been very, very few, this car is amazingly reliable, and could be driven ANYWHERE!) The vehicle has: 
-New plugs 
-New coil packs 
-New belt 
-New A/C Compressor 
-New A/C drier 
-New A/C orifice tube 
-New wheels/tires 
-Recent brakes (rotors and pads) 
-Full coolant flush 
-New oil filter housing gasket (car had developed a tiny oil leak, this repair addressed the issue and the car leaks no more!) 
-Recent windshield wipers 
-Recent battery 
*I'm quite anal about this car, and as you can see, I addressed any issues as they arose! 

Additionally this vehicle is equipped with the following dealer added options 
-Vogue wheel & tyre package, dealer list cost of $7,000 (New tyres in January, only have 7k on them as I've stopped going to Atlanta) 
-Full chrome package, and 2010 Lincoln MKS emblems on the fenders, professionally installed (Only TownCar around with this feature) 
-Wood/Leather steering wheel (only came on Signature series Town Cars, this is an executive) 

In addition to the above dealer added options, after many years of dealing with the mediocre factory stereo system, I made the following upgrades 
-Full in dash, double DIN navigation system with DVD, USB, SD card, Bluetooth and full voice activation for total hands-free operation 
-High quality interior speakers, consisting of JL audio seperate speakers, powered by a 300 watt JL audio amplifier 
-Single 10" subwoofer, mounted in the stock factory location in a custom built box (does not waste any trunk space) Amps are also discretely mounted in the factory location so as not to interfere with trunk space. 
-Additionally, 7" screens have been installed in the rear headrests, this is a huge benefit for long drives with the kids! I don't know what I'd have done during my trips to GA with my step daughter in the back seat, had I not had this feature! 

This stereo system was installed by a professional car audio store, with explicit instructions that I did not want an obnoxious "booming" stereo, just a very high sound quality system, and I assure you, the quality will blow you away. You will not find any factory system that comes close to the quality and ease of use of this system, not to mention the versatility- you'll find a USB , and phono input in the glove compartment, which allow you to play songs from a USB jump drive, or even to hook your ipod up to! The bluetooth allows hands-free use of your cellular phone, and for those of you inclined to do so, it even allows you to stream music directly from your phone, to the radio wirelessly! This Pioneer Avic-Z110 was installed in the vehicle only 6 months ago, at a cost of $2000! 

I have also obtained a new steering wheel for the car, as the original was beginning to show some wear, this will be installed (by the Lincoln Dealership) prior to the sale of the vehicle. 

I have a free and clear title in hand, which shows that this is a 2 owner vehicle, and was certified by Lincoln, it was under warranty to 100k. Lincoln only certifies the highest caliber vehicles, and as a result of the warranty, and my love for the vehicle, it's been obsessively maintained. 

I am interested in trades - Primarily Chevrolet Silverados 1999 and up, GMC Sierras 1999 and up (Ext cab only). I may consider Ford truck trades also, but I'd prefer a Chevy. 

While I'd much prefer a straight across trade, I'll accept cash offers in the $7300 range. This is a very unique and well cared for vehicle, drive it, and you'll want it! 

Thank you for taking the time to read my ad! 

Ask around - I'm anal about maintaining this car - DOUBLE-O can confirm that shit.
Here's how she looked on the 24s just to give you an idea if you wanted to go that way- looked super clean like this








She's sitting on 20" KMC's and vogues now- classy as fuck

















Interior pics - will consider any interesting trades - classics, juiced cars, pickup trucks.

The interior could use a good detailing - i've been very busy with my business and haven't cleaned it lately - but there's no rips or tears or anything
The screens at night








clean simple system , one JL 10 in custom box, and two JL amps - very clean sound








top of the line AVIC








never get lost again!









interior pics









































Also: New steering wheel to repalce the worn one in the car


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

* ATTENTION MIAMI RYDERS N CAR CLUBS GET READY FOR THE MIAMI 3RD ANUAL CRUISE ON NOVEMBER 7** THE FLYER N MORE INFO ON THIS EVENT WILL BE POST IT UP IN A FEW DAYS !!!!!! :* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 1 2010, 05:14 AM~18458593
> *Movie coming out tommorow..............
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 1 2010, 10:38 AM~18460430
> *   ATTENTION MIAMI RYDERS N CAR CLUBS GET READY FOR THE MIAMI 3RD ANUAL CRUISE ON NOVEMBER 7  THE FLYER N MORE INFO ON THIS EVENT WILL BE POST IT UP IN A FEW DAYS !!!!!!    :    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Aug 31 2010, 03:27 PM~18453076
> *For Sale or Trade or Both  (want to see whats out there)
> 
> $10,500
> ...


 :machinegun: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 1 2010, 10:38 AM~18460430
> *   ATTENTION MIAMI RYDERS N CAR CLUBS GET READY FOR THE MIAMI 3RD ANUAL CRUISE ON NOVEMBER 7  THE FLYER N MORE INFO ON THIS EVENT WILL BE POST IT UP IN A FEW DAYS !!!!!!    :    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *










DONE BAKING IN THE SUN,GETTING PINSTRIPE N DETAIL  BY MY BROTHER (PLAYTIME) GETTING READY FOR THE MIAMI CRUISE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 1 2010, 01:53 PM~18461952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*MACHETE movie premier..thanks to MR CARTOON and SA STUDIOS
featuring LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES*

*GETTING READY*










*AT CARTOONS SHOP GETTING READY*





































*HEADING OUT*



























*ORPHEUM LOT EXCELLENT FOOD AND FOOD TRUCK WRAPPED BY MR.CARTOON
20 CARS STRONG*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 1 2010, 02:56 PM~18462483
> *MACHETE movie premier..thanks to MR CARTOON and SA STUDIOS
> featuring LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 












that shit looks good !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 1 2010, 02:02 PM~18462017
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: AM HIT U UP!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my homeboy selling his super clean 89 ls box 70000 orignal miles car has cold ac runs super smooth like a dream.....alpine tv hids housegrillbrandnew and clifford....$5500 obo 305 3008680


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TO ALL LOWRIDERS. THE MOVIE ( MACHETE ) IS COMING OUT THIS FRIDAY. THERES ALREADY A COUPLE OF US CRUISING DOWN TO THE SWAP SHOP IN SUNRISE. THE DRIVE-IN. TO WATCH THE MOVIE AND HANG OUT. WE ARE MEETING UP IN TOWERS AROUND 9 PM.. THE MOVIE STARTS AT 10 30. WHO EVER WANTS TO GO AND HAVE A NICE CRUISE AND A GOOD TIME, ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME.. ITS A PERFECT SPOT TO CHILL AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE</span>
AND TO THOSE WHO LIKE TO BITCH ABOUT THAT THERES NO RIDE OUTS OR GATHERINGS, SHOULD REALLY COME OUT ON FRIDAY.. <span style=\'color:blue\'>STOP BITCHING (LOWRIDER FRIDAYS)?????


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 1 2010, 10:38 AM~18460430
> *   ATTENTION MIAMI RYDERS N CAR CLUBS GET READY FOR THE MIAMI 3RD ANUAL CRUISE ON NOVEMBER 7  THE FLYER N MORE INFO ON THIS EVENT WILL BE POST IT UP IN A FEW DAYS !!!!!!    :    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :worship: we need this down here in miami, cant wait time to get them cars ready!! :run: :sprint:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TO ALL LOWRIDERS. THE MOVIE ( MACHETE ) IS COMING OUT THIS FRIDAY. THERES ALREADY A COUPLE OF US CRUISING DOWN TO THE SWAP SHOP IN SUNRISE. THE DRIVE-IN. TO WATCH THE MOVIE AND HANG OUT. WE ARE MEETING UP IN TOWERS AROUND 9 PM.. THE MOVIE STARTS AT 10 30. WHO EVER WANTS TO GO AND HAVE A NICE CRUISE AND A GOOD TIME, ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME.. ITS A PERFECT SPOT TO CHILL AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE</span>
AND TO THOSE WHO LIKE TO BITCH ABOUT THAT THERES NO RIDE OUTS OR GATHERINGS, SHOULD REALLY COME OUT ON FRIDAY.. <span style=\'color:blue\'>STOP BITCHING (LOWRIDER FRIDAYS)????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Machete... Fri Sept 3rd """ Go see this Movie & $upport RaZa  """

http://www.vivamachete.com/


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2010, 06:38 PM~18464165
> *TO ALL LOWRIDERS. THE MOVIE ( MACHETE ) IS COMING OUT THIS FRIDAY. THERES ALREADY A COUPLE OF US CRUISING DOWN TO THE SWAP SHOP IN SUNRISE. THE DRIVE-IN. TO WATCH THE MOVIE AND HANG OUT.  WE ARE MEETING UP IN TOWERS AROUND 9 PM.. THE MOVIE STARTS AT 10 30. WHO EVER WANTS TO GO AND HAVE A NICE CRUISE AND A GOOD TIME, ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME.. ITS A PERFECT SPOT TO CHILL AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE</span>
> AND TO THOSE WHO LIKE TO BITCH ABOUT THAT THERES NO RIDE OUTS OR GATHERINGS, SHOULD REALLY COME OUT ON FRIDAY.. <span style=\'color:blue\'>STOP BITCHING (LOWRIDER FRIDAYS)????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 1 2010, 01:53 PM~18461952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

selling a 2 pump set up used withe 2 pump prohopper 4 dumps
front and rear hoses 6 swicth cups-donuts-8inch piston-14inch piston
call at miami chop shop at 305-688-8981 or 786-380-6468 call or tex
$400.00 BUCKS


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2010, 07:38 PM~18464165
> *TO ALL LOWRIDERS. THE MOVIE ( MACHETE ) IS COMING OUT THIS FRIDAY. THERES ALREADY A COUPLE OF US CRUISING DOWN TO THE SWAP SHOP IN SUNRISE. THE DRIVE-IN. TO WATCH THE MOVIE AND HANG OUT.  WE ARE MEETING UP IN TOWERS AROUND 9 PM.. THE MOVIE STARTS AT 10 30. WHO EVER WANTS TO GO AND HAVE A NICE CRUISE AND A GOOD TIME, ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME.. ITS A PERFECT SPOT TO CHILL AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE</span>
> AND TO THOSE WHO LIKE TO BITCH ABOUT THAT THERES NO RIDE OUTS OR GATHERINGS, SHOULD REALLY COME OUT ON FRIDAY.. <span style=\'color:blue\'>STOP BITCHING (LOWRIDER FRIDAYS)????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: Count me in :biggrin: Now I have to decide which vehicle to take, GP or Bomb...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2010, 08:38 PM~18464165
> *TO ALL LOWRIDERS. THE MOVIE ( MACHETE ) IS COMING OUT THIS FRIDAY. THERES ALREADY A COUPLE OF US CRUISING DOWN TO THE SWAP SHOP IN SUNRISE. THE DRIVE-IN. TO WATCH THE MOVIE AND HANG OUT.  WE ARE MEETING UP IN TOWERS AROUND 9 PM.. THE MOVIE STARTS AT 10 30. WHO EVER WANTS TO GO AND HAVE A NICE CRUISE AND A GOOD TIME, ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME.. ITS A PERFECT SPOT TO CHILL AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE</span>
> AND TO THOSE WHO LIKE TO BITCH ABOUT THAT THERES NO RIDE OUTS OR GATHERINGS, SHOULD REALLY COME OUT ON FRIDAY.. <span style=\'color:blue\'>STOP BITCHING (LOWRIDER FRIDAYS)????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


this is a good idea!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18464907
> *
> *


 :wow: damm chulow n lowridermovement doin the damm thang tryin put miami on the map :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Sep 1 2010, 10:54 PM~18464934
> *:wow: damm chulow n lowridermovement doin the damm thang tryin put miami on the map :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cant let south flowriding die out soo quik

have to keep these events coming


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 1 2010, 09:29 PM~18464092
> *TO ALL LOWRIDERS. THE MOVIE ( MACHETE ) IS COMING OUT THIS FRIDAY. THERES ALREADY A COUPLE OF US CRUISING DOWN TO THE SWAP SHOP IN SUNRISE. THE DRIVE-IN. TO WATCH THE MOVIE AND HANG OUT.  WE ARE MEETING UP IN TOWERS AROUND 9 PM.. THE MOVIE STARTS AT 10 30. WHO EVER WANTS TO GO AND HAVE A NICE CRUISE AND A GOOD TIME, ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME.. ITS A PERFECT SPOT TO CHILL AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE</span>
> AND TO THOSE WHO LIKE TO BITCH ABOUT THAT THERES NO RIDE OUTS OR GATHERINGS, SHOULD REALLY COME OUT ON FRIDAY.. <span style=\'color:blue\'>STOP BITCHING (LOWRIDER FRIDAYS)?????
> *


damn badass idea to bad im 4 hrs away gunna have to bring that idea t o da table over here in plant city


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 1 2010, 07:58 PM~18464985
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> cant let south flowriding die out soo quik
> ...


 damm cant wait till wat both of you guys have in plan for the miami cruise u guys dont do it for the fame just to bring the rides out :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 1 2010, 10:25 PM~18464583
> *selling a 2 pump set up used withe 2 pump prohopper 4 dumps
> front and rear hoses 6 swicth cups-donuts-8inch piston-14inch piston
> call at miami chop shop at 305-688-8981 or 786-380-6468 call or tex
> ...


u still got it pm me


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Sep 1 2010, 08:03 PM~18465030
> * damm cant wait till wat both of you guys have in plan for the miami cruise u guys dont do it for the fame just to bring the rides out :thumbsup:
> *


BY THE WAY DO YOU EVEN OWN A CAR????? DO YOU COME OUT TO THE HANG OUTS..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18464907
> *
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

COMING SOON LOWRIDER OR 24S FLOATERS DONT KNOW YET. 
:nicoderm: I DECIDED TO KEEP IT


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 1 2010, 11:19 PM~18465193
> *
> *


great Idea homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano+Sep 1 2010, 07:26 PM~18464591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT THERE


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18464907
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18464907
> *
> *


     Wish i could make it n ride till the wheels fall off! :biggrin: 


... This gunna b good! :thumbsup:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18464907
> *
> *


movie was good :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 1 2010, 01:53 PM~18461952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: ...:nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 1 2010, 04:02 PM~18463020
> *:nicoderm: AM HIT U UP!
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 1 2010, 09:03 PM~18465031
> *u still got it pm me
> *


yea i do


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Sep 1 2010, 09:30 PM~18466119
> *:around: ...:nicoderm:
> *



:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18466265
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up hommie! uffin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if anybody need to install big rims on anything call miami chop shop
306-688-8981 for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

MIAMI FL LET US STOP TALKING SHIT AND FIGHTING WE ARE ALL 
LOWRIDERS LETS BRING MIAMI BACK LIKE IT WAS BEFORE?LETS PUT LOWRIDER BACK IN THE HOOD ? IF U NEED
LOWRIDER PARTS NEW OR USE PARTS OR ANYTHING FOR LOWRIDER
OR BIG RIMS ASK FOR HECTOR OR HAROLD 786-380-6468=305-699-8981 LETS ALL BE ONE BIG FAMILY







 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 2 2010, 11:24 AM~18469939
> *MIAMI FL LET US STOP TALKING SHIT AND FIGHTING WE ARE ALL
> LOWRIDERS LETS BRING MIAMI BACK LIKE IT WAS BEFORE?LETS PUT LOWRIDER BACK IN THE HOOD ? IF U NEED
> LOWRIDER PARTS NEW OR USE PARTS OR ANYTHING FOR LOWRIDER
> ...


See you at Towers tommorow then.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2010, 07:25 AM~18468692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 1 2010, 10:25 PM~18464583
> *selling a 2 pump set up used withe 2 pump prohopper 4 dumps
> front and rear hoses 6 swicth cups-donuts-8inch piston-14inch piston
> call at miami chop shop at 305-688-8981 or 786-380-6468 call or tex
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2010, 10:28 AM~18469966
> *See you at Towers tommorow then.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

did you bring me back a colombian hat??? i wanted one


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2010, 11:28 AM~18469966
> *See you at Towers tommorow then.
> *


THANKS HOMIE BUT NOT SURE IF I CAN go ?GOT SOME FAMILY COMEN DOWN
FROM P.R SO IAM GOING TO TRY? LET SEE ?BUT I GIVE U AND UR
CLUB FOR KEEPING THIS LOWRIDER movement MOVING IN THE STREETS ?
GIVE U GUYS PROPS AND RESPECT BUT ITS A NEW YEAR COMING 
AND ITS GOING TO BE MORE LOWRIDER IN THE STREETS so
LETS KEEP It MOVING AND FOR EVERYBODY TO STOP TALKING AND
BUILD SOMETHING IF U GOT MONEY OR NOT TAKE YOUR TIME HOMIES
you feel me homie peace in the hood always  :wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

IF ANY BODY NEEDS CUSTOM SIZE PISTON CALL ME FOR PRICE
AT MIAMI CHOP SHOP 786-380-6468- CELL 305 688-8981 SHOP








SIZE PISTON 
1)14inch open 34 PISTON
2)16inch open-38 PISTON
3)22inch open-52 PISTON
CALL FOR PRICE SOME SIZE ARE IN STOCK OR HAVE TO ORDER


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anybody know a good spot that does headliner work cheap???


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Sep 2 2010, 08:45 AM~18469192
> *Whats up hommie!  uffin:
> *


chillen big dawg


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

g]
[/quote]
she's gone!

traded her for a car I've wanted from the moment i laid eyes on it - will be changes coming soon though


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs a high custom lift for any car or suv call
miami chop shop for pricing


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 2 2010, 02:52 PM~18471529
> *g]
> *


she's gone!

traded her for a car I've wanted from the moment i laid eyes on it - will be changes coming soon though

clean ride homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry solid bushing for cadi and impalas call for pring
at MIAMI CHOP SHOP


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have 175-70-14 whit wall in stock call miami chop shop


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for you guys that has classic cars or bombs or lowrod we have
all parts for any year classic car or truck anything u need we can 
get just call miami chop shop for any parts u need used or new


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if u need to have ur car or truck rewire call miami chop shop
we redo from front to rear any year car or truck ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> anybody needs a high custom lift for any car or suv call
> miami chop shop for pricing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry all type of air bag kits for cars or truck or classic cars
call miami chop shop for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry custom dump call for price thay are and work the same
as delta dumps call at miami chop shop


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry all type of bushing from a arms rear bushing arms 
and body bushing call for price some are in stock or have to order
call miami chop shop at 305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale all color spokes 13-14 size full set no tires
call for price miami chop shop 305-688-8981 $499.00 set +shipping


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

hector i seen u on 32nd ave by miami dade riding dat box today :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Coming soon on 4s or staggered 22s. Anybody got cutlass stocks with white walls n hubcaps or regal stocks white wall with wire hubcaps I'll trade my 14in spokes for pm me or hit me up 7863165704



http://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv308/C...er/DSC02377.jpg


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 2 2010, 03:12 PM~18472306
> *Coming soon on 4s or staggered 22s. Anybody got cutlass stocks with white walls n hubcaps or regal stocks white wall with wire hubcaps I'll trade my 14in spokes for pm me or hit me up 7863165704
> http://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv308/C...er/DSC02377.jpg
> *


i have this


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

shit i want the stock factory look with white walls n hubcaps till i come back from bahamas n get some 4s or 2staggered... o ur boy aint selling the daytons 2s 
















:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry accumlators 9x2
in plain or zinc or in chrome call for price at miami chop shop


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 2 2010, 04:01 PM~18472208
> *hector i seen u on 32nd ave by miami dade riding dat box today :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol u must work for the FBI homie lol peace in the hood homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry zig zag slow down vaule call miami chop shop for price
polish or chrome?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 2 2010, 06:41 PM~18472533
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: lol u must work for the FBI homie lol peace in the hood homie
> *



i was ridin down inda cutlass and i seen the box it looked jacked up and u were drivin it :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2010, 06:18 PM~18472361
> *i have this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 cuanto???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 2 2010, 04:18 PM~18472782
> *:0 cuanto???
> *


$300 their clean , they came off my white 88 ss from back in the day . the one in HIALEAH now . yeah you'll thought i didn't know where that car was at ha......lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 2 2010, 03:33 PM~18472494
> *shit i want the stock factory look with white walls n hubcaps till i come back from bahamas n get some 4s or 2staggered... o  ur boy aint selling the daytons 2s
> 
> 
> ...


you ain't ready to ride on DAYTONS jd......... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2010, 07:40 PM~18472916
> *you ain't ready to ride on DAYTONS jd.........  :biggrin:
> *



trust me i am gona be more than ready :biggrin: not to ride chrome ds fuk dat all golds lol :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2010, 04:39 PM~18472904
> *$300 their clean , they came off my white 88 ss from back in the day . the one in HIALEAH now . yeah you'll thought i didn't know where that car was at ha......lol
> *


  

the major shit is done


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HELL YEAH THAT BITCH SOUNDS GOOD!!!! 

i'm glad somebody is bringing the car back from the dead :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2010, 06:55 PM~18473474
> *HELL YEAH THAT BITCH SOUNDS GOOD!!!!
> 
> i'm glad somebody is bringing the car back from the dead  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


my dawg sito gone be shitting on ******!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for some 22s or 24s with or with out tires prefer daytons wires wheels let me know asap


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2010, 07:26 PM~18474205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

selling my ipod touch 32 gb jailbroken

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ele/1933926542.html


----------



## lowcas06 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up homies, just stoppn by ur page.... Does any body know a guy that does grills? I have a 93' cadi fleetwood... Pm me and let me know........ I would really appreciate it. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 3 2010, 08:17 AM~18476746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :twak:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

BACK IN DA DAY!


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

FOR SALE 3 PUMP-8 BATTERIES, $5000 OBO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 3 2010, 08:17 AM~18476746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: R.I.P.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 3 2010, 09:31 AM~18477022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 3 2010, 09:53 AM~18477145
> *BACK IN DA DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: So this the one you was telling me you had back in N.Y.C.!!!!She fuckin clean!!!!


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

YEA. YO IM TRYING 2 SELL DA LINCOLN IF U HEAR OF SOMEONE.


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejuw6fMUWNc


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 3 2010, 10:43 AM~18477406
> *YEA. YO IM TRYING 2 SELL DA LINCOLN IF U HEAR OF SOMEONE.
> *


Ok ill let you homie


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 3 2010, 10:35 AM~18477350
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 3 2010, 10:50 AM~18477450
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejuw6fMUWNc
> *


that shit has a clean hop....gl on the sale man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 3 2010, 11:09 AM~18477572
> *
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Im looking for 93-96 Fleetwood rear passanger door or a parts car to get it from if anyone knows.. Thanks.


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*INKSTINCT003*

whats up , Homie? yo thanx again for helpin me out the other day...its str8 now, no more problems...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 AM~18478405
> *INKSTINCT003
> 
> whats up , Homie? yo thanx again for helpin me out the other day...its str8 now, no more problems...
> *


ANY TIME BRO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

just watched that movie machete , i wasn't too impressed by it . the girl scenes are pretty good .

the lindsay lohan scene with no clothes on is my favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*SOME NEW PRODUCTS FROM QUALITY MATRIX BILLET WHEELS ,,,,,,,,, LET ME KNOW EVERYTHING YOU SEE IS AVAILABLE**
















CHEVY SHIFTER








BRASS KNUCKLE SHIFTER








WHOLE SET GAS , BRAKE , AND E-BRAKE








PRICES AND CONTACT INFO HERE 
http://www.matrixwheels.net/services*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2010, 09:26 PM~18474205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a good looking Model for a good looking car.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2010, 07:26 PM~18474205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: niceeeee


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 3 2010, 01:13 PM~18479719
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: niceeeee
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Posts: 485
Joined: Apr 2009
From: MIAMI
Car Club: GOOD TIMES (G.T)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 3 2010, 02:09 PM~18479687
> *Now that's a good looking Model for a good looking car.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANK YOU


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 3 2010, 02:13 PM~18479719
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: niceeeee
> *


Thank you, GOOD TIMES. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 3 2010, 04:23 PM~18479808
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Posts: 485
> ...


wow wow wow GOODTIMES damn homie what the hell happened


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad it stopped raining :biggrin: Time to clean these 5.60's and cruise to the movies :drama: 



> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 3 2010, 10:37 AM~18478217
> *
> *


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Sep 3 2010, 05:34 PM~18480754
> *Glad it stopped raining :biggrin: Time to clean these 5.60's and cruise to the movies :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: :drama: Hell yea... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ScrapnDatAzz (Jan 15, 2004)

LOOKING FOR A COUPLE CLEAN OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS TO SHOOT FOR NEW ACE HOOD FREESTYLE MUSIC VIDEO CALLED GANGSTA SHIT !!! THERES NO PAY JUST EXPOSURE IN THE INDUSTRY AND ON WORLDSTARHIPHOP.COM // ONSMASH.COM

[email protected]


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 3 2010, 11:30 AM~18477759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

by the way - even though i love this ride- i figured before i register it/title it/tag it - i'd see what kinda trade offers i might get for it ...i think most of yall know the car....wrapped frame, 3 pump, 10 battery, clean as fuck burgundy interior. chrome front undies. 72 volts to the front, 48 to the back...only thing wrong wit the car is that when u power 3 it loses fluid, back cylinders need rebuilt (easy as fuck job)

Any interesting trades?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for 22s daytons pm me with pics and info


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

blackonblack64
wus good pimpin


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

>

























[/quote]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

>

























[/quote]


Nice pics, we had a great time


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/100
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/variadas%204%20014.JPG


















9/variadas 4 032.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

>

























[/quote]


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

EVERYBODY BE SAFE THIS WEEKEN ?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

I heard there is a carshow today ?? Anyone know about it ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

>

























[/quote]
 Nice photo's


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 4 2010, 09:44 AM~18485304
> *Nice pics, we had a great time, it's a shame no one  else drives there cars.
> *


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: 

Just cause people couldn't go or decided not to go to the movies. Doesn't mean they don't drive their cars.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Sep 4 2010, 05:10 PM~18487702
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> Just cause people couldn't go or decided not to go to the movies. Doesn't mean they don't drive their cars.
> *


loco dont take it personal... the thing is that theres so many people bitching about that theres no events , ride outs nor hangouts in miami. and when a couple of people try to do something for lowriders to ride out. no body wanna show up....
and then you hear ( lowriding is dying in miami, theres nothing to do..wawawawa) thats what i call part-time lowriders. i know you drive your car, and take it to the hangouts. we actuallly talked about this same shit last friday over there. miami will come around..


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 4 2010, 05:23 PM~18488074
> *loco dont take it personal... the thing is that theres so many people bitching about that theres no events , ride outs nor hangouts in miami. and when a couple of people try to do something for lowriders to ride out. no body wanna show up....
> and then you hear ( lowriding is dying in miami, theres nothing to do..wawawawa) thats what i call  part-time lowriders. i know you drive your car, and take it to the hangouts. we actuallly talked about this same shit last friday over there. miami will come around..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 4 2010, 09:23 PM~18488074
> *loco dont take it personal... the thing is that theres so many people bitching about that theres no events , ride outs nor hangouts in miami. and when a couple of people try to do something for lowriders to ride out. no body wanna show up....
> and then you hear ( lowriding is dying in miami, theres nothing to do..wawawawa) thats what i call  part-time lowriders. i know you drive your car, and take it to the hangouts. we actuallly talked about this same shit last friday over there. miami will come around..
> *


  props to you guys, and everyone else that plans events for the rest...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 4 2010, 08:10 PM~18488587
> * props to you guys, and everyone else that plans events for the rest...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need chrome done for there car or truck motor or acc
call miami chop shop 305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

miami chop shop we carry custom wide white wall tires and
custom hubcaps for your classic cars or truck 305=688-8901


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need custom zig zag slowdown vaule call miami chop shop
call for price polish or chrome


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

GIRLS SHOWING LOVE VIEJITOS MIAMI FL


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do custom doors for any car or truck call miami chop shop


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need custom tanks -single and wammy call for price
miami chop shop -305-688-8981 and chrome motor cover


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry custom pesco pump look a like but works faster
call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry custom battery chargers call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

in stock miami chop shop


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 4 2010, 01:28 AM~18483943
> *by the way - even though i love this ride- i figured before i register it/title it/tag it - i'd see what kinda trade offers i might get for it ...i think most of yall know the car....wrapped frame, 3 pump, 10 battery, clean as fuck burgundy interior. chrome front undies. 72 volts to the front, 48 to the back...only thing wrong wit the car is that when u power 3 it loses fluid, back cylinders need rebuilt (easy as fuck job)
> 
> Any interesting trades?
> ...


clean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 4 2010, 07:23 PM~18488074
> *loco dont take it personal... the thing is that theres so many people bitching about that theres no events , ride outs nor hangouts in miami. and when a couple of people try to do something for lowriders to ride out. no body wanna show up....
> and then you hear ( lowriding is dying in miami, theres nothing to do..wawawawa) thats what i call  part-time lowriders. i know you drive your car, and take it to the hangouts. we actuallly talked about this same shit last friday over there. miami will come around..
> *


x2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 5 2010, 03:24 AM~18489935
> *Yes it does, where was everyone?
> *


not exactly.... i drive my car daily and i was working so just cuz some people cant show up to certain events that doesnt mean theyre not true riders or dont drive their cars


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

who's hitting the beach tomorrow for labor day????

rode threw last night


----------



## Sec2none90 (Apr 21, 2007)

G BOBY ROLLIN CHASIS ASKIN 400 IF INTERESTED PM ME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 5 2010, 02:07 PM~18491475
> *who's hitting the beach tomorrow for labor day????
> 
> rode threw last night
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE INFORMER (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 2 2010, 05:56 PM~18472156
> *we sale all color spokes 13-14 size full set no tires
> call for price miami chop shop  305-688-8981 $499.00 set +shipping
> 
> ...



JEW CRAZY MENG :uh:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> > [/ur dam yall saw that flick in style,,,,,,dam machete in my new fav flick,,,,,i wanna chop the roof of my monte and wave a machete in the air too dammit,,,
> >
> > [url=http://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3805j.jpg]


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

>

























[/quote]



saw yall boys out there at towers but yall went late (so did i). the rides were lookin clean. next time you should show up a little earlier and check out the other juiced and bagged cars.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: badass picture


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 5 2010, 05:01 PM~18493375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Sep 5 2010, 06:01 PM~18493375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Sep 5 2010, 04:39 PM~18493002
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 5 2010, 11:03 PM~18495766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 5 2010, 10:05 PM~18495397
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 6 2010, 12:03 AM~18495766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeaaaaa. Im comming

Sudden impact


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 6 2010, 02:03 AM~18495766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 6 2010, 12:03 AM~18495766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

$1,500 IF U NEED A G-BODY OR BIG BODY ON A 5 TO 10 INCH LIFT. THAT INCLUDES THE LIFT, NEW SHOCKS, NEW BALL JOINTS, SPINGS, BRAKE LINES. IM OUT OF TAMPA FLORIDA. PM ME IF INTERESDED


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

$2,000. i took the engine and tranny out. and put the stock wheels on. so it needs engine, tranny and 13s. but the paint and body r in perfect condition. the interior is ready for show. 2 pump set up. twin french antennas. shaved door handles. ill post more pic tonight of how it sits right now. any questions ask.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash+Sep 4 2010, 10:13 AM~18485672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 6 2010, 04:37 PM~18500156
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 6 2010, 04:26 PM~18500104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 6 2010, 07:37 PM~18500156
> *
> *


  Yesssssssss


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 6 2010, 06:37 PM~18500156
> *
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LABOR DAY BBQ @ DRE's..............................


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have hopping springs in stock call for price miami chop shop
305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 6 2010, 10:26 PM~18501662
> *LABOR DAY BBQ  @ DRE's..............................
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 6 2010, 05:26 PM~18500104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pics!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 Members: INKSTINCT003, *Magik007, MISTER ED*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 6 2010, 07:26 PM~18501662
> *LABOR DAY BBQ  @ DRE's..............................
> 
> 
> ...


WUS UP WITH THAT FACE I WAS MAKING....... HAD A GREAT TIME. ANOTHER ONE COMING SOON


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HERES A COUPLE FROM MY CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 6 2010, 06:37 PM~18500156
> *
> *


The Fleetwood is back in Miami? Or posting old pic's you found in your stash?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry blader pumps for ur hopping cars call for price
at miami chop shop 305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry sp tanks billet only 2 pump set up chrome or polish
call for price at miami chop shop =305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have one dump set up 1/2 set up fitting call for price at miami chop shop


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 11:27 AM~18505398
> *3 Members: INKSTINCT003, Magik007, MISTER ED
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



*whats good DRE'............*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 7 2010, 11:51 AM~18505562
> *The Fleetwood is back in Miami? Or posting old pic's you found in your stash?
> *


it never left miami


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN_@Sep 7 2010, 10:45 AM~18505906
> *it never left miami
> *


whats up boss man


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN_@Sep 7 2010, 11:45 AM~18505906
> *it never left Miami
> *


Didn't the original owner sell it and it went out of state? Or he sold it and it stayed in Miami?

Thanks for the clairifacation.

That is one of the sickest fleetwood paint job ever.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 08:32 AM~18505433
> *WUS UP WITH THAT FACE I WAS MAKING....... HAD A GREAT TIME. ANOTHER ONE COMING SOON
> *


oye loco y la sobra :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 7 2010, 10:13 AM~18506083
> *oye loco y la sobra :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PARSE SE LA MANDE POR FOTO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 7 2010, 10:13 AM~18506083
> *oye loco y la sobra :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP GOOD TIMERS LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, , OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, Que la verga LOCO
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 10:22 AM~18506160
> *INKSTINCT003, , OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, Que la verga LOCO
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS GOOD  

:wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 7 2010, 10:23 AM~18506170
> *WHATS GOOD
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


HOW WAS THE WEEKEND IN THAT SIDE OF THE WORLD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 10:24 AM~18506183
> *HOW WAS THE WEEKEND IN THAT SIDE OF THE WORLD
> *


WE HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE WE JUST GETTING READY FOR THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW ITS PARTY TIME SOON :biggrin: YOU GUYS READY ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 10:22 AM~18506160
> *INKSTINCT003, , OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, Que la verga LOCO
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Sep 7 2010, 01:05 PM~18506010
> *Didn't the original owner sell it and it went out of state? Or he sold it and it stayed in Miami?
> 
> Thanks for the clairifacation.
> ...


he sold it to another member in the club they been working on it slowly but its back on the streets


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 7 2010, 10:33 AM~18506246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 10:42 AM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME ABOARD THE MIGHTY GT MIAMI GT CERTIFIED


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 10:42 AM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 01:42 PM~18506295
> *CONGRATS.............</span>*
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 10:42 AM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


welcome to the GT family homies i'm joe from inland empire california chapter


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

this rain suck rip the cover off shit sucks only in miami fl


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice to see another club out in miami.lowriding comming up again


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs custom wheel for ur truck or car
call miami chop shop=305-688-8981


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 01:42 PM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats Homies !!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we are looking for new members for viejitos miami fl 
we are family and friends no gangs n no bull shit
have to be a classic cars only car or truck call for info
786-380-6468 ask for hector


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

congrads miami. this is pat from the nm chapter showing some love


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

some clean ass whips


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 10:27 AM~18505398
> *3 Members: INKSTINCT003, Magik007, MISTER ED
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Dime loco!!Had a good time out there yesterday! :biggrin: I posted pics on FB..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Sep 7 2010, 02:54 PM~18506833
> *Dime loco!!Had a good time out there yesterday!  :biggrin:  I posted pics on FB..
> *



FIXED...... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 10:42 AM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i need someone thats no how to work on motor please
contact me need good work done contact me at 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

?VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN YOUR HOOD?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 11:42 AM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ski_13, *Lowridergame305*


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 01:42 PM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Sep 7 2010, 12:19 PM~18507038
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, Lowridergame305
> :wave:
> *



What's Good Homie :nicoderm:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 7 2010, 12:04 PM~18506920
> *congrats  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias...señor


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 7 2010, 02:04 PM~18506917
> *FIXED......  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 7 2010, 01:08 PM~18507335
> *gracias...señor
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Sep 7 2010, 01:19 PM~18507038
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ski_13, Lowridergame305
> :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

IE PASSING THRU


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER*









































:biggrin: :biggrin: 








































  
















  


























> :uh: :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 7 2010, 03:23 PM~18507062
> *What's Good Homie  :nicoderm:
> *


what dey do


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 11:42 AM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good club homie wish you guys the best


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 7 2010, 12:04 PM~18506920
> *congrats  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 7 2010, 02:06 PM~18507744
> *good club homie wish you guys the best
> *


THANK MR HECTOR


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> *GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 12:42 PM~18506295
> *ITS OFFICIAL. GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER ,5 MEMBERS STRONG AS OF NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> *GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have rev deep cups and any cups and powerballs call for price
miami chop shop 305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do carry custom all gold pumps call for price at miami chop shop =305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have your hard to fine fitting you need small or big call miami chop shop


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SOUND OF REVENGE</span>*


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>qvole' homes......* :biggrin: 



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

lookin for a chevy edelbrock intake anybody got one let me knw


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm looking for a tattoo shop in miller/bird-8th st area, west. script work. any ideas on a good artist ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

-SlwgkWDCjE&


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

COMEING SOON!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 7 2010, 06:06 PM~18509830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait 2see it at the hangout


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats to all the new members of the new Miami chapter of Good Times CC


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 7 2010, 06:06 PM~18509830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice... hangout this friday


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 7 2010, 06:26 PM~18510039
> *Congrats to all the new members of the new Miami chapter of Good Times CC
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 06:53 PM~18510261
> *
> *


WHATS GOOD G TIMER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> *GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 09:52 PM~18510253
> *hangout this friday
> *


 :biggrin: I'll be there DRE


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 07:52 PM~18510253
> *nice... hangout this friday
> *


como siempre i'll be there!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZLJHOm5jpY&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZLJHOm5jpY&rel=0&border=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 7 2010, 02:52 PM~18507660
> *GOOD TIMES MIAMI CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...




NOT MAJESTICS ANYMORE?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Sep 7 2010, 06:55 PM~18510273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo shooo :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Magik007, GRAND HUSTLE, HEAVErollerz90, TEAM BORRACHOS, INKSTINCT003


My ****** :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Just LIl SNEEK PEEk of whats gonna be comming soon in the 305


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/s10.jpg[/IMG



lookin to see what trades come up,,,,95s10 w 2000 front,,,,,383 v8 swap 700r4 tranny,,,has heads headers air gap intake forged pistons 260cam holly carb,,,,alum radiator and has a/c,;,,,motor an tranny just built.......


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Sep 7 2010, 11:13 PM~18511083
> *NOT MAJESTICS ANYMORE?
> *


 :0


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Sep 7 2010, 11:51 PM~18512464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First time i see n SS as a lowrider bitch looks rawww


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

lookin for a chevy edelbrock intake anybody got one let me knw


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> LABOR DAY BBQ @ DRE's..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Patience Did Pay, *Que la verga LOCO*, tru6lu305


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 8 2010, 07:44 AM~18514041
> *MISTER ED, Patience Did Pay, Que la verga LOCO, tru6lu305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats going on big pimpen :rimshot:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 7 2010, 03:52 PM~18508678
> *:drama:  :drama:  :run:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 8 2010, 10:47 AM~18514059
> *wats going on big pimpen :rimshot:
> *



jus ch!ll!n mr. prez..... :biggrin: 


:rimshot:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 8 2010, 07:52 AM~18514102
> *jus ch!ll!n mr. prez.....  :biggrin:
> :rimshot:
> *


DIMELO ASERE...HIT ME UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 7 2010, 07:52 PM~18510886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.kingofthestreet.com/forums/inde...showtopic=48289


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up miami nm goodtimes rollin thru say whats up to the fam.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> > LABOR DAY BBQ @ DRE's..............................
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Que la verga loco post dem pics up loco


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Sep 8 2010, 08:16 AM~18514258
> *whats up miami nm goodtimes rollin thru say whats up to the fam.
> *


wus goin on NM :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$4000


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2010, 09:34 AM~18514372
> *wus goin on NM :biggrin:
> *


workin broI work for att at a call center so im on lay it low all day long. :biggrin: 

you going to make it to vegas.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Sep 8 2010, 09:13 AM~18514637
> *workin broI work for att at a call center so im on lay it low all day long. :biggrin:
> 
> you going to make it to vegas.
> *


I WISH... TOO ,MANY THINGS GOIN ON . NEXT YEAR FO SHO


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 8 2010, 05:15 AM~18513483
> *First time i see n SS as a lowrider bitch looks rawww
> *


thank u sir, thats what i was going for.... :biggrin:


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up lil roly nice lolo homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Sep 8 2010, 12:33 PM~18514752
> *whats up lil roly nice lolo homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS homie we gonna try 2 hold it down, down here...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Sep 8 2010, 08:16 AM~18514258
> *whats up miami nm goodtimes rollin thru say whats up to the fam.
> *


wat they do pimpen..... :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 8 2010, 12:00 PM~18514537
> *$4000
> 
> 
> ...


*
damn you selling photobucket for $4000... 


how bout best offer.... * :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 8 2010, 09:58 AM~18514936
> *wat they do pimpen..... :wave:
> *


qvo loco


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Sep 8 2010, 09:47 AM~18514860
> *THANKS homie we gonna try 2 hold it down, down here...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs any 2pump set up install call miami chop shop 
and we do custom airbags kit call 786-380-6468 or tex







insatll in a bomb







install on a classic


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 8 2010, 10:09 AM~18515003
> *qvo loco
> *


dimelo asere....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 8 2010, 01:25 PM~18515106
> *dimelo asere....
> *



check ur pm.... :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 8 2010, 11:25 AM~18515106
> *dimelo asere....
> *


whats up homie i hope things are good


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 8 2010, 10:58 AM~18514936
> *wat they do pimpen..... :wave:
> *


chillin at work what about u pimp


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Sep 8 2010, 10:48 AM~18515265
> *chillin at work what about u pimp
> *


same hear at wrk....trying to do it lyk yall.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

INDIVIDUALS C.C.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, lowbikeon20z, *Que la verga LOCO, INKSTINCT003*



:wave: :wave: :wave: 













:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up bubba-d when you ready for you set up i got good deal homie
let me no that gray classic u got


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

still got this for sale










$200

unlocked

32gb


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 8 2010, 11:59 AM~18515792
> *MISTER ED, lowbikeon20z, Que la verga LOCO, INKSTINCT003
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WUS GOING ON


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2010, 03:42 PM~18516092
> *:biggrin:  WUS GOING ON
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:    :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2010, 12:42 PM~18516092
> *:biggrin:  WUS GOING ON
> *


wats going on


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 8 2010, 10:25 AM~18515106
> *dimelo asere....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 8 2010, 04:15 PM~18516346
> *wats going on
> *



hellloooooo did you get my pm..... loco


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

MY REGAL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK $2000 OR WILL BE TAKING OUT THE MOTOR AND JUNKING THE BODY.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA, , Mr lowrider305, 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2010, 02:46 PM~18516568
> *IIMPALAA, , Mr lowrider305,
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry mini pumps with wammy tanks if u need the space
call miami chop shop for price 305-688-8981-or cell 786-380-6468








and we carry pre wired box


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

31/2 ton







3ton chrome







4 1/2 ton
call for price day are saleing fast if we do not have them 
we can order them for you 3-4day wait call miami chop shop305-688-8981
or cell 786-380-6468


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2010, 04:46 PM~18516568
> *IIMPALAA, , Mr lowrider305,
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


  Whats good homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 8 2010, 06:49 PM~18517615
> * Whats good homie
> *




*There ant no feeling like being in your lo low with your lady on your side,music on,a/c Pippin,front fully lockd up ass drop 1" of the ground riding around Miami---->Living the low life</span>*


<span style=\'color:red\'>N!CE........


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 8 2010, 01:43 PM~18516545
> *MY REGAL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK $2000 OR WILL BE TAKING OUT THE MOTOR AND JUNKING THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


WATS WRONG WIT IT Y U SO DESPERATE TO SALE LOOKS LIKE I NICE RIDE


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 8 2010, 01:43 PM~18516545
> *MY REGAL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK $2000 OR WILL BE TAKING OUT THE MOTOR AND JUNKING THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


 Why not part it out interior, wheels, body part etc. So much hard work gone to wast by junking it.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, CUZICAN, sweatitsdelta88, green reaper
:wave: :wave:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 8 2010, 07:09 PM~18518268
> *WATS WRONG WIT IT Y U SO DESPERATE TO SALE LOOKS LIKE I NICE RIDE
> *


Nothings wrong with it just don't want it no more and to me it ain't worth shit I need it gone just sitting there in my house


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

TEAM BORRACHOS, :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

putting in work thanks to my dawg claudio from GOOD TIMES nd Chicho
and Eric..

Sudden Impact doing big thangs


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

SHORTY84 WAT IT DOO LOKOO!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

LIL ROLY™, YOOOOO


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 8 2010, 07:21 PM~18518924
> *putting in work thanks to my dawg claudio from GOOD TIMES nd Chicho
> and Eric..
> 
> ...



Dayum you forgot about the lil people ? Like Alex and Me and Jose n ect. ??
My bad you only fuck with the big dawgs now ?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

crossmember


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> Dayum you forgot about the lil people ? Like Alex and Me and Jose n ect. ??
> My bad you only fuck with the big dawgs now ?
> [/qu
> 
> you know i aint forgot about you and alex yall ****** helped me out more than anyone..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Sep 8 2010, 09:33 PM~18519053
> *Dayum you forgot about the lil people ? Like Alex and Me and Jose n ect. ??
> My bad you only fuck with the big dawgs now ?
> *



Look who's talking about someone forgetting others.
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 8 2010, 07:40 PM~18519111
> *Look who's talking about someone forgetting others.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


***** i need you to plate them bottom a arms


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 8 2010, 09:42 PM~18519125
> ****** i need you to plate them bottom a arms
> *



When do you want to do that?????

Hit me up.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 8 2010, 07:44 PM~18519137
> *When do you want to do that?????
> 
> Hit me up.
> *


tomorrow motors going in so if you can go to claudios or i can bring you the arms


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 8 2010, 07:40 PM~18519111
> *Look who's talking about someone forgetting others.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Who did I forget about? Yalllll never call no one no more ? :uh: :uh:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 8 2010, 07:42 PM~18519125
> ****** i need you to plate them bottom a arms
> *



X 2


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

^ your on the same boat as me


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 8 2010, 07:59 PM~18519313
> *^ your on the same boat as me
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 8 2010, 09:45 PM~18519152
> *tomorrow motors going in so if you can go to claudios or i can bring you the arms
> *


Does he have a mig welder there?

If not you got to bring them to my house.
I just need to remember to bring my mask from the shop.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

well i think chicho left his miller welder there cause hes gonna do my arches so you could go over there 2mm


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:420: :wow: :420:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 8 2010, 05:21 PM~18518344
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, CUZICAN, sweatitsdelta88, green reaper
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wassup homie


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 8 2010, 06:37 PM~18519088
> *crossmember
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, Magik007, jefe de jefes
Wat going on hommies


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 8 2010, 09:37 PM~18519088
> *crossmember
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 8 2010, 10:47 PM~18520488
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, Magik007, jefe de jefes
> Wat going on hommies
> *


sup homie


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody interested in participating in a FREE photo shoot this Saturday?? PM me for more info. Thanks


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E PASSING THROUGH


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 8 2010, 08:44 PM~18519137
> *When do you want to do that?????
> 
> Hit me up.
> *


i need some uppers and lowers done pap... n ima see if this p.o.s. is a done deal by the weekend???


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 8 2010, 09:56 PM~18521331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WAS UP


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

MY REGAL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK $2000 OR WILL BE TAKING OUT THE MOTOR AND JUNKING THE BODY.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Slow N Low, *sup UNCLE SAM....*


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody interested in participating in a FREE photo shoot this Saturday?? PM me for more info. Thanks


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 9 2010, 07:39 AM~18523385
> *MY REGAL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK $2000 OR WILL BE TAKING OUT THE MOTOR AND JUNKING THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for that sliding ragtop?? And interior?? And motor??


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Sep 9 2010, 10:49 AM~18523818
> *How much for that sliding ragtop?? And interior?? And motor??
> *


$1500


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call miami chop shop if you need hopping springs all chrome not powder coated real chrome 
3 1/2 ton chrome
4 ton chrome
4 1/2 tont chrome
5 ton chrome 
call for price 786-380-6468 or the shop 305-688-8981


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:wave: Mister ED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Sep 9 2010, 01:14 PM~18524456
> *:wave: Mister ED
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 9 2010, 07:39 AM~18523385
> *MY REGAL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK $2000 OR WILL BE TAKING OUT THE MOTOR AND JUNKING THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


dont sell it :nono: finish it and bring it out :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 9 2010, 07:39 AM~18523385
> *MY REGAL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK $2000 OR WILL BE TAKING OUT THE MOTOR AND JUNKING THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: y junk it or part it out :nono: finish it the streets are callin u out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 9 2010, 12:17 PM~18524029
> *$1500
> *


How much for the whole car?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

any body knows where can i get my ragtop re paint?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

INKSTINCT003  :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIME[/b]</span>.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 9 2010, 12:50 PM~18525666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 9 2010, 02:19 PM~18525410
> *How much for the whole car?
> *


$2200


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for sale 30 bux 786 486 4390


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 9 2010, 03:53 PM~18525687
> *$2200
> *


after u take everything out ill go and pick it up from u jk how much u want for the rims pm me


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 9 2010, 02:57 PM~18525712
> *after u take everything out ill go and pick it up from u jk how much u want for the rims pm me
> *



not parting it out. and the things way are going i might just keep it and bring it out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DRòN

Whats good homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2010, 12:55 PM~18525700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 9 2010, 01:30 PM~18526020
> *not parting it out. and the way things  are going i might just keep it and bring it out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, monte24, 94pimplac, *INKSTINCT003*



:biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 9 2010, 02:01 PM~18526249
> *MISTER ED, monte24, 94pimplac, INKSTINCT003
> :biggrin:
> *


WUS GOIN ON FBI :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 9 2010, 05:06 PM~18526285
> *WUS GOIN ON FBI :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

shorty you got my pm


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 9 2010, 02:10 PM~18526318
> *shorty you got my pm
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, SHORTY84, INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305, *EXECUTION*


WHATS GOOD "E" I SEE YOU :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Sep 9 2010, 05:12 PM~18526334
> *:yes:
> *



OK DALE :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 9 2010, 02:14 PM~18526341
> *MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, SHORTY84, INKSTINCT003, tru6lu305, EXECUTION
> WHATS GOOD "E" I SEE YOU  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


lol , where did you find my piece :biggrin: DAM 727 ALL DAY EVERYDAY !!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 9 2010, 05:48 PM~18526627
> *lol , where did you find my piece  :biggrin:  DAM 727 ALL DAY EVERYDAY !!!!!
> *



hey just cause i dont get up no more doesnt mean im not a fan of a good piece.... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 9 2010, 02:58 PM~18526718
> *hey just cause i dont get up no more doesnt mean im not a fan of a good piece....  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO  I HAVENT ROCKED A WALL IN LIKE 4 MONTH , IM ITCHING TO ROCK AGAIN :biggrin: BEEN BUSY WORKING ON THE CARS , AS SOON AS I GET ANOTHER WALL IM GONNA HIT U UP TO PASS BY


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 9 2010, 07:39 AM~18523385
> *MY REGAL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE BY THE END OF THIS WEEK $2000 OR WILL BE TAKING OUT THE MOTOR AND JUNKING THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


u should vert it out or chop top it homie


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any fleetwoods for sale pm me 94-96 prefer


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Any body selling any Civics?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 9 2010, 04:06 PM~18526285
> *WUS GOIN ON FBI :0
> *


lmao!!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

TEAM BORRACHOS, :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

TEAM BORRACHOS wat they do homie


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

CHECK THIS OUT !!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9N2OV1xfhY


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 9 2010, 05:25 PM~18526920
> *u should vert it out or chop top it homie
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
big dawgg


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

whats CraCCin...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 9 2010, 05:23 PM~18527770
> *INKSTINCT003, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> big dawgg
> *


SUP G TIMER WHATS GOOD


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got this for sale or trade for fleetwood 93-96 prefer 95-96 
i was going to keep it but i rather build something i really want 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1945531739.html


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIME[/b]</span>.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of these wheels and how much they run for 26 inch rims


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

the lil S.I is doing it


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 9 2010, 08:59 PM~18528480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wish I could make it but I got graveyard shift tomorrow


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Tru2DaGame, all-eyez-onme, TEAM BORRACHOS, monte24, DRòN  Que Paso Loco!!!


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 9 2010, 11:08 PM~18529100
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Tru2DaGame, all-eyez-onme, TEAM BORRACHOS, monte24, DRòN   Que Paso Loco!!!
> *


Que pedo maje.... Congrats lokO...


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

all-eyez-onme, SWITCHITTER, Tru2DaGame

oh shit blockbuster night :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 9 2010, 06:25 PM~18526920
> *u should vert it out or chop top it homie
> *


Why? that shit looks sick with those quarter windows. 
I'd leave it like it is.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2010, 08:07 PM~18528552
> *Does anyone know the name of these wheels and how much they run for 26 inch rims
> 
> 
> ...


bentchi wheel if you need a set i got a good price on them 786-380-6468
let me no miami chop shop


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2010, 11:21 PM~18529269
> *Why? that shit looks sick with those quarter windows.
> I'd leave it like it is.
> *


x2.
but YOU would leave it like it is?


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Sep 9 2010, 12:53 PM~18525687
> *$2200
> *


clownin,


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 9 2010, 12:55 PM~18525700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill take some of that box tubing off ur hands...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

GOODTIMES NEWMEXICO PASSING THRU M.I.A LOOKING GOOD . :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 9 2010, 01:50 PM~18525666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YOU NEED TO TAKE YOUR MACHINES FOR THE VEGAS SHOW HOMIE.


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 9 2010, 09:06 PM~18529894
> *x2.
> but YOU would leave it like it is?
> *


it looks really good, but what do you do when it rains???


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Sep 9 2010, 11:34 PM~18530283
> *GOODTIMES NEWMEXICO PASSING THRU M.I.A LOOKING GOOD . :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Yo was up jerry how u been hommie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES INLAND EMPIRE CRUISING BY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 9 2010, 06:04 PM~18526765
> *THANKS BRO    I HAVENT ROCKED A WALL IN LIKE 4 MONTH , IM ITCHING TO ROCK AGAIN  :biggrin:  BEEN BUSY WORKING ON THE CARS , AS SOON AS I GET ANOTHER WALL IM GONNA HIT U UP TO PASS BY
> *



bet :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 9 2010, 10:21 PM~18529269
> *Why? that shit looks sick with those quarter windows.
> I'd leave it like it is.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have a flatbed? I need to tow my 64 to my shop. PM me if you know someone. Thanks!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2010, 07:07 PM~18528552
> *Does anyone know the name of these wheels and how much they run for 26 inch rims
> 
> 
> ...


I think these are the same wheels or just as close...My Cousin has em in 26's
on his CTS
AFTER


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

R.I.P Darryl aka Sonny Bon
 THE JOKER
One of the Hardest verts out in 94-95  16 switches 8 batteries4 bazooka tubes in the trunk! Old School and O.G.s remember SNOWS HYDRAULICS the car was cut by him!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 10 2010, 09:59 AM~18532597
> *R.I.P Darryl aka Sonny Bon
> THE JOKER
> One of the Hardest verts out in 94-95   16 switches 8 batteries4 bazooka tubes in the trunk! Old School and O.G.s remember SNOWS HYDRAULICS the car was cut by him!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

whats good Mister Ed


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats good Mr.305


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Sep 10 2010, 10:34 AM~18532718
> *whats good Mister Ed
> *



*CH!LL!N UNCLE SAM.....*


:biggrin:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO RESERVE A SPOT!!*

Anybody interested in participating in a FREE photo shoot this Saturday?? PM me for more info. Thanks


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Sep 9 2010, 09:03 PM~18529875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YEAH THAT WOULD BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 10 2010, 06:55 AM~18532329
> *Anyone have a flatbed? I need to tow my 64 to my shop. PM me if you know someone. Thanks!
> *


Thats the one you taking to vegas?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 10 2010, 08:42 AM~18533205
> *Thats the one you taking to vegas?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 10 2010, 08:59 AM~18532597
> *R.I.P Darryl aka Sonny Bon
> THE JOKER
> One of the Hardest verts out in 94-95   16 switches 8 batteries4 bazooka tubes in the trunk! Old School and O.G.s remember SNOWS HYDRAULICS the car was cut by him!
> ...


Daaaaaamn!!! That shit was hard as fuck! :0 :0 :0  I remember Snow, he was one of the first cats I ever saw with a lo-lo! This is going back to 91" when, he had that blue 69 Caprice with the high ass lock up in the front! Is he still around? I'd like to talk to him!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do lambo door we have good price for any car or truck or classic
price start from 1000.00 n up depends on the car install
call miami chop shop 305-688-8981 or 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have use hopping pumps if any body need call miami chop shop
price start from 99.00 up and working =305=688-8981=786-380-6468
just pumps


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 10 2010, 09:59 AM~18532597
> *R.I.P Darryl aka Sonny Bon
> THE JOKER
> One of the Hardest verts out in 94-95   16 switches 8 batteries4 bazooka tubes in the trunk! Old School and O.G.s remember SNOWS HYDRAULICS the car was cut by him!
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 10 2010, 11:42 AM~18533205
> *Thats the one you taking to vegas?
> *


No thats the one I am taking to my shop. :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 10 2010, 09:38 AM~18533586
> *Daaaaaamn!!! That shit was hard as fuck! :0  :0  :0  I remember Snow, he was one of the first cats I ever saw with a lo-lo! This is going back to 91" when, he had that blue 69 Caprice with the high ass lock up in the front! Is he still around? I'd like to talk to him!
> *


Damn D-BO I wasnt sure if anybody would remember ther car or Snows Hydraulics!! But yea it was EXTREMELY HARD AS FUCK!!I think im gonna do up my 2 door coupe sumn similar that car right there made me wanna lowride when i first seen it,and I been at it since!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

On its way to NC

:wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, Magik007, wassup homies


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Que pedo loko


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 10 2010, 11:59 AM~18534475
> *Que pedo loko
> *


Nada loco am home chilling yo call this guy up 2see wassup now cuz I can't go later on at night


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Sep 10 2010, 02:56 PM~18534451
> *MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, Magik007, wassup homies
> *



What's good dawg


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

64 SS HUB CAPS FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF UR INTERESTED i have other 64 impala parts to


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

chrome parts for sale for g-body if anyone intrested


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 10 2010, 12:34 PM~18534753
> *What's good dawg
> *


Chilling at crib yo I haven't seen u at the hangouts anymore


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 10 2010, 11:25 AM~18533929
> *No thats the one I am taking to my shop.  :uh:
> *


Ohhhhhhh, another one for the rotiserre. :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 10 2010, 04:52 PM~18535292
> *Ohhhhhhh, another one for the rotiserre.  :biggrin:
> *


Yep and yours is next...... :cheesy:

Want to come help? :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 10 2010, 04:02 PM~18535696
> *Yep and yours is next......  :cheesy:
> 
> Want to come help?  :cheesy:
> *


No, my two are done..............thanks anyways. They both on the road, and at the hangout tonight. :cheesy: 

Let me know when you gonna work on the 64, I'll swing by. :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Sep 10 2010, 04:50 PM~18535279
> *Chilling at crib yo I haven't seen u at the hangouts anymore
> *



yea im chillin for now will be out again takin pics you know me.... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 10 2010, 04:31 PM~18535850
> *fixed...
> *


Thanks educated reader................. :roflmao:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 10 2010, 05:40 PM~18535900
> *Thanks educated reader................. :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Big Fish and other Lowrider dvd's for sale at the hangout tonight............$5 each.

I have over 50 different ones.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, CADILLAC D

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

3 Members: hoppin92, EXECUTION, mr.regal


whats up fellas evil and laz.......................


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Sep 10 2010, 05:15 PM~18536476
> *3 Members: hoppin92, EXECUTION, mr.regal
> whats up fellas evil and laz.......................
> *



whats good homie


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 10 2010, 04:20 PM~18536136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 10 2010, 10:45 AM~18533229
> *:0  :0
> *


CONGRATS ON THE NEW CHAPTER KARNAL..... "GOODTIMES CC" ......I'VE TALKED TO FLACO THEY ARE SOME COOL ASS PEOPLES


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 10 2010, 07:50 AM~18532556
> *I think these are the same wheels or just as close...My Cousin has em in 26's
> on his CTS
> AFTER
> ...


seen the caddi at suddamar's(or how ever u spell it) place the other day..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Sep 10 2010, 10:35 AM~18532720
> *Whats good Mr.305
> *


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I need a pair of 10" cylinders with good seals on them for my rear.
lmk $ I stay in broward


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

So im ridin on 4's but im thinkin on goin 6's and this wheels










on this


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 10 2010, 06:25 PM~18536172
> *IIMPALAA, CADILLAC D
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


WUZUP YOU CAUGHT ME :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 10 2010, 09:49 PM~18537958
> *WUZUP YOU CAUGHT ME  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin, haven't see you in minute.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Tonight hangout was nice!!!!!Hope to see everyone out there next week

carols you crazy but oOooO well...Thanks again* :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 10 2010, 10:40 PM~18538397
> *Tonight hangout was nice!!!!!Hope to see everyone out there next week
> 
> carols you crazy but oOooO well...Thanks again :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: I got more for you, next time.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Sep 10 2010, 08:39 PM~18537429
> *I need a pair of 10" cylinders with good seals on them for my rear.
> lmk $  I stay in broward
> *


hit me up tomarrow i might have a set 786-380-6468 call by noon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2010, 12:54 AM~18538489
> *:thumbsup: I got more for you, next time.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

From 2 night's hangout...more pic's later


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

65ragrider :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 10 2010, 11:27 PM~18538705
> *From 2 night's hangout...more pic's later
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 11 2010, 01:35 AM~18538754
> *nice
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 11 2010, 01:27 AM~18538705
> *From 2 night's hangout...more pic's later
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 10 2010, 06:26 PM~18535834
> *No, my two are done..............thanks anyways. They both on the road,  and at the hangout tonight.  :cheesy:
> 
> Let me know when you gonna work on the 64, I'll swing by.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah thats awesome! so continue worrying about your 2 finished cars and not my unfinished one that isnt going to vegas.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 11 2010, 08:24 AM~18540123
> *Yeah thats awesome! so continue worrying about your 2 finished cars and not my unfinished one that isnt going to vegas.
> *


I'm not worried about your cars or mine, you told me at your house you were taking your 64 to vegas, I quess were just shit talking. :biggrin:


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up miami. GOODTIMES NM CHECKIN WHATS UP FAM


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Sep 11 2010, 10:16 AM~18541004
> *whats up miami. GOODTIMES NM CHECKIN WHATS UP FAM
> *


WUS GOOD


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hellraizer whats up homie go back to work on that 2dr lol......
u need to put 305 street back in the hood like the old days :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 11 2010, 07:19 AM~18539656
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thankz homie


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 11 2010, 02:49 PM~18541540
> *hellraizer whats up homie go back to work on that 2dr lol......
> u need to put 305 street back in the hood like the old days :biggrin:
> *


n.w will be back like the old days real SOON!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 10 2010, 02:41 PM~18535217
> *chrome parts for sale for g-body if anyone intrested
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## CHILD'S PLAY 94 (Aug 30, 2010)

PIC I FOUND OF THE EXECUTIONER  HE TOOK BEST DONK AT THIS SHOW !!!LMAO WASNT ALLOWED IN THE 80'S CLASS.........


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry anycolor seat belts metal chrome or solid colors call
miami chop shop for price day run 25 to 35 bucks each


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 11 2010, 04:51 PM~18542103
> *n.w will be back like the old days real SOON!!!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :boink:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 11 2010, 06:05 PM~18543055
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, Watson :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*lowrider movement Or chulow...One is the ride out again?????*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2010, 08:07 PM~18543067
> *Nice, Watson  :0
> *


Thanks man I'm still learning homie!!!!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 11 2010, 07:44 PM~18543256
> *lowrider movement Or chulow...One is the ride out again?????
> *


  NOVEMBER 7 OR THE 14 DOING SOME FINAL EDITING ON THE FLYER,WILL BE OUT SOON  JUST HOPE EVERYBODY IS GETTING THERE RIDES READY TO RIDE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 11 2010, 06:08 PM~18543369
> * NOVEMBER 7 OR THE 14 DOING SOME FINAL EDITING ON THE FLYER,WILL BE OUT SOON  JUST HOPE EVERYBODY IS GETTING THERE RIDES READY TO RIDE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]







[/


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 11 2010, 09:08 PM~18543369
> * NOVEMBER 7 OR THE 14 DOING SOME FINAL EDITING ON THE FLYER,WILL BE OUT SOON  JUST HOPE EVERYBODY IS GETTING THERE RIDES READY TO RIDE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHILD'S PLAY 94_@Sep 11 2010, 02:55 PM~18542418
> *PIC I FOUND OF THE EXECUTIONER   HE TOOK BEST DONK AT THIS SHOW !!!LMAO WASNT ALLOWED IN THE 80'S CLASS.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2010, 06:54 PM~18543594
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 11 2010, 06:08 PM~18543369
> * NOVEMBER 7 OR THE 14 DOING SOME FINAL EDITING ON THE FLYER,WILL BE OUT SOON  JUST HOPE EVERYBODY IS GETTING THERE RIDES READY TO RIDE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Sep 11 2010, 07:33 PM~18543884
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:      :sprint:
> *


 :yes: time to hit these streets for the rideout!!almost here hno:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


mothafucken 2 door :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn............................ :uh: 

from this









to this


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2010, 08:40 PM~18544293
> *Damn............................ :uh:
> 
> from this
> ...


What the fuck happend!!! :wow:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 11 2010, 08:45 PM~18544332
> *What the fuck happend!!! :wow:
> *


Word is on the way to the new owner transporter hit and overpass and flipped the car of the trailer :machinegun: :twak: :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 12 2010, 12:16 AM~18544519
> *Word is on the way to the new owner transporter hit and overpass and flipped the car of the trailer  :machinegun:  :twak:  :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


Danm first in Miami that's motivation right there


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


nice 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE. FINALLY A 2 DOOR IN MIAMI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Kriminalz (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2010, 08:40 PM~18544293
> *Damn............................ :uh:
> 
> from this
> ...


You can still buff that out!
:biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> quote=mrouija,Aug 26 2010, 10:06 AM~18410605]
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Lots of Cash Prizes. Dec. 5*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


didnt think u was gonna post :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 11 2010, 11:40 PM~18544293
> *Damn............................ :uh:
> 
> from this
> ...


Dumb ass transporter, he is going to have to cough up a SHIT load of money!!!

:wow: :angry: :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

*HANGOUT PICS*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Sep 11 2010, 11:44 PM~18544331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had to do it for the hater :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 11 2010, 08:27 PM~18544206
> *mothafucken 2 door  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


holy shit look at the chicken strips on the rear tire of that bike,,,,somone needs to lean over more,,,lol hey ex eraze is the the same eraze from 67 n bird?


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 12 2010, 07:21 AM~18546227
> *Dumb ass transporter, he is going to have to cough up a SHIT load of money!!!
> 
> :wow:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 12 2010, 09:04 AM~18546395
> *:biggrin:
> what's up homie
> and more to come
> ...


 :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Sep 12 2010, 08:17 AM~18546436
> *holy shit look at the chicken strips on the rear tire of that bike,,,,somone needs to lean over more,,,lol hey ex eraze is the the same eraze from 67 n bird?
> *


there is no ex eraze  and yes that is eraze dam 727 dws from 67 n bird ....... y u ask ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 12 2010, 07:13 AM~18546198
> *didnt think u was gonna post :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2010, 12:43 PM~18546904
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2010, 09:43 AM~18546904
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 12 2010, 10:46 AM~18546927
> *:biggrin:
> *


one arm mike lol lol you guys did a good deal bad ass ride 
tight work


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: nice!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2010, 12:43 PM~18546904
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it fell in some good hands.... Cant wait to see it done...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2010, 10:43 AM~18546904
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeee


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Sudden Impact Car Club 

This 4 DOOR doing the damn thang


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18549087
> *Sudden Impact Car Club
> 
> This 4 DOOR doing the damn thang
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 12 2010, 05:57 PM~18549111
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


us sudden impact boys got money loco


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 12 2010, 04:53 PM~18549087
> *Sudden Impact Car Club
> 
> This 4 DOOR doing the damn thang
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Sep 12 2010, 10:24 AM~18546243
> *HANGOUT PICS
> 
> 
> ...


     :biggrin: MY *****!!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 12 2010, 06:01 PM~18549139
> *us sudden impact boys got money loco
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING



Who's coming ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

last night at the old cuban hangout that old man took everybody 
to school


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 12 2010, 09:21 PM~18550814
> *last night at the old cuban hangout that old man took everybody
> to school
> 
> ...


Nice, invite them all to the hangout on Fridays. :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18549139
> *us sudden impact boys got money loco
> *


Must be Niceee!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Ma ***** busted out wit the 2 door!!!!!.... Nice!. :cheesy:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 12 2010, 09:46 PM~18551103
> *Must be Niceee!!!
> *


Lol yea right if i had money it wouldnt have token me 2 years to finish it nd it still aint done


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 12 2010, 10:14 PM~18551440
> *Lol yea right if i had money it wouldnt have taken me 5 years to finish it nd it still aint done
> *


fixed


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 13 2010, 12:14 AM~18551440
> *Lol yea right if i had money it wouldnt have token me 2 years to finish it nd it still aint done
> *


Yo but u doin it that's what counts


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

happy birthday to my homie "ALPHA" rwc Ramon Perdomo 9/12/80 - 10/4/08 R.I.P. your missed...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 12 2010, 09:29 AM~18546836
> *there is no ex eraze   and yes that is eraze dam 727 dws  from 67 n bird ....... y u ask ?
> *


naw askin if its same eraze i know, he lives in the same hood that alpha did,,,,,an ex as in executioner :biggrin: ,,,,eraze,kozer, rip alpha that borrios a trip


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2010, 09:43 AM~18546904
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


did they make a two door big body? or they made that themselves and how,,show pics


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Sep 12 2010, 11:18 PM~18552107
> *did they make a two door big body? or they made that themselves and how,,show pics
> *


ancient chinese secret


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 12 2010, 11:21 PM~18550814
> *last night at the old cuban hangout that old man took everybody
> to school
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks again carols 5 down 12 more to buy....You see my other one's...I'm getting there :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305,* RollinX151*, ninty6 lincoln

This the other one I told you about homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Sep 12 2010, 10:21 PM~18551533
> *fixed
> *


I know your refering to urself bitch :biggrin:


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Sep 12 2010, 11:18 PM~18552107
> *did they make a two door big body? or they made that themselves and how,,show pics
> *


bowtie south did it way back i see they finally sold it.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  























































































































http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=484670&hl=


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18544178
> *MAJESTICS MIAMI COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...



i know you guys are going to make that thing sick.. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2010, 09:43 AM~18546904
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


oye PANCHIVIRI THAT SHIT IS HARDER THANNA MOTHA FUCKER............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:
:wow: ESTA EN PINGADO LOCO...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, lime mojito, MAAANDO

:biggrin: ....................Sergio


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TAMPA SHOW ON LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM*


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/101...2010/index.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Sep 13 2010, 06:24 AM~18553366
> *bowtie south did it way back i see they finally sold it.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks like alot of work,,,but it def looks hard as fuc,,,,hope it ends up on 13s


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up miami. nm goodtimes passin thu to show some luv nic pics transport filled wit the oldies nicw :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 13 2010, 09:40 AM~18554467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que la verga parseeeeee


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

put the 4s on the cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 11:24 AM~18554716
> *put the 4s on the cutlass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Sep 13 2010, 01:59 PM~18554927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up homie mr lowrider305? keep the lowriders in the hood
in the 305? keep up the good work


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Sep 13 2010, 10:59 AM~18554927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING NICE :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

3 Members: INKSTINCT003, Que la verga LOCO, Mr lowrider305


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we got hopping batteys all day deep cycle 31
1=800 crk# 79.99 group 31
2- 1100 crk# 89.9 group 31
brand new call miami chop shop 305-688-8981
-786-380-6468 cell


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 13 2010, 08:38 AM~18554094
> *TAMPA SHOW ON LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/101...2010/index.html
> *


It is wack that they didn't post a pic of lap dance. :dunno: :dunno: the hardest gbody at that show :biggrin: self proclaimed


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 10:24 AM~18554716
> *put the 4s on the cutlass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


came out good , does it rub ?? what size tires?? 255 30 24's??


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2010, 04:15 PM~18556047
> *came out good , does it rub ?? what size tires?? 255 30 24's??
> *



255/30s n it rubed a bit inda back i had to cut the chasis inda back n my bro gona box it in this week im trying to squat it a bit more u cant tell to much inda pic but ill post new ones later :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 13 2010, 10:53 AM~18554547
> *que la verga parseeeeee
> *


Chillin, ready for Obsession fest this weekend and then Vegas in Oct. :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WHATS GOOD MIAMI GOOD TIMES L.A. PASSING BY HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 13 2010, 02:53 PM~18556379
> *WHATS GOOD MIAMI GOOD TIMES L.A. PASSING BY HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD WEEKEND
> *


good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O


Thanks for the info homie....I called 3 times to make sure they have whitewalls drove there but one I got there    man was like yes we have 12 in stock but no whitewalls...I wanted to go off on them cuz I called but my girl told me to chill don't get worked over it :happysad: Anyways Thanks again homie for the info cuz I know some ppl be on that bullshit not likeing to help anyone out...I got somewhere to check on wensday for some...THANKS AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

this how u get bless when you join viejitos miami fl 
world wide club?bud light :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 01:24 PM~18554716
> *put the 4s on the cutlass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even front I like it on the 4s also homie!!!!you should lickkkk it up


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 13 2010, 02:21 PM~18555069
> *3 Members: INKSTINCT003, Que la verga LOCO, Mr lowrider305
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 13 2010, 05:12 PM~18556515
> *I can't even front I like it on the 4s also homie!!!!you should lickkkk it up
> *


thanks mr lowrider naw ima keepthe car stock color just re do the top and a little vortec n music n call it a day :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 13 2010, 02:17 PM~18555045
> *whats up homie mr lowrider305? keep the lowriders in the hood
> in the 305? keep up the good work
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good homie I was all over today...Were you in a drop f-350 on 4's towing a kandy apple donk????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 05:16 PM~18556543
> *thanks mr lowrider naw ima keepthe car stock color just re do the top and a little vortec n music n call it a day :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 10:24 AM~18554716
> *put the 4s on the cutlass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammm fool i likes...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 13 2010, 05:28 PM~18556683
> *dammm fool i likes...
> *



THANKS ***** WATS GOOD WIT U WEN U COMING DOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 02:29 PM~18556695
> *THANKS ***** WATS GOOD WIT U WEN U COMING DOWN... :biggrin:
> *


i was down there for labor day weekend but hopefully i'll be down for good in november.... trying to put the lac on 6's before i get down there


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 02:13 PM~18556520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what brand of rims are they the real deal


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 13 2010, 02:07 PM~18556478
> *DOUBLE-O
> Thanks for the info homie....I called 3 times to make sure they have whitewalls drove there but one I got there       man was like yes we have 12 in stock but no whitewalls...I wanted to go off on them cuz I called but my girl told me to chill don't get worked over it  :happysad: Anyways Thanks again homie for the info cuz I know some ppl be on that bullshit not likeing to help anyone out...I got somewhere to check on wensday for some...THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
> *


damn that sucks , my boy beavis gave me the info and he works there . hit me up later i have another spot that can get them for sure .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2010, 06:29 PM~18557211
> *damn that sucks , my boy beavis gave me the info and he works there . hit me up later i have another spot that can get them for sure .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 05:16 PM~18556543
> *thanks mr lowrider naw ima keepthe car stock color just re do the top and a little vortec n music n call it a day :biggrin:
> *


need a 87 front ?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Sep 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18558088
> *need a 87 front ?
> *



i got one here inda bk yard needs a little work but wat u want for it


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 13 2010, 01:36 AM~18552261
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr lowrider305, RollinX151, ninty6 lincoln
> 
> ...



??? Told me what? The setup??


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 04:13 PM~18556520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam it looks good pimpin, I always knew they would look good on a g-body.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://youtu.be/OFI4k6iKpl4


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gk8pbd_DNM


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Sep 13 2010, 08:44 PM~18558408
> *Dam it looks good pimpin, I always knew they would look good on a g-body.
> *



thanks fool i saw the bubble dat bitch look rite did u squad it from the back a bit or left it the same way.....and didnt u post the rims for sale yest i saw them with the two prong spinner on craigslist


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 13 2010, 05:51 PM~18558470
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gk8pbd_DNM
> *


  :yes:


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 07:54 PM~18558497
> *thanks fool i saw the bubble dat bitch look rite did u squad it from the back a bit or left it the same way.....and didnt u post the rims for sale yest i saw them with the two prong spinner on craigslist
> *


Nah I left it the same way, I will get to it soon tho. If I posted which rims the 14s nah, but I think I seen the ones your talkin about tho.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

bigchevysandbusas i c u :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

for sale $4500 firm p.m. for more info.... :wow:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 13 2010, 09:40 AM~18554467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How u get diz front lock up ?thanx


----------



## CHILD'S PLAY 94 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILD'S PLAY 94_@Sep 13 2010, 08:41 PM~18559685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeee is that kandy violet?


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILD'S PLAY 94_@Sep 13 2010, 08:41 PM~18559685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that paint job was sweet it looked even better in person....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 13 2010, 08:19 PM~18560198
> *Niceeee is that kandy violet?
> *


YEAP , CANDY VIOLET OVER ORION SILVER .....THAT CAR AINT IN MIAMI NO MORE  ITS IN MINESOTTA NOW


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Sep 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18560278
> *that paint job was sweet it looked even better in person....
> *


JUST TO KNOW I PAINTED THAT CAR 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:0 :0 NICE!! ..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 13 2010, 08:34 PM~18558323
> *???  Told me what?  The setup??
> *


yup


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18560533
> *YEAP , CANDY VIOLET OVER ORION SILVER .....THAT CAR AINT IN MIAMI NO MORE   ITS IN MINESOTTA NOW
> *


Nice shouldve kept that regal. And sucks they dont make kandy violet anymore discontinued ive been going crazy looking for it


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHILD'S PLAY 94_@Sep 13 2010, 07:41 PM~18559685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres a harley davidson paint called wineberry sunglow,,,,,u can order some at the harley dealer but its not cheap


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.dubcnn.com/media/audio/icecube-iamthewestsampler/
New Ice Cube coming out Sept 28


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18560545
> *JUST TO KNOW I PAINTED THAT CAR 2 YEARS AGO
> *



:thumbsup: nice


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 13 2010, 05:07 PM~18556478
> *DOUBLE-O
> Thanks for the info homie....I called 3 times to make sure they have whitewalls drove there but one I got there       man was like yes we have 12 in stock but no whitewalls...I wanted to go off on them cuz I called but my girl told me to chill don't get worked over it  :happysad: Anyways Thanks again homie for the info cuz I know some ppl be on that bullshit not likeing to help anyone out...I got somewhere to check on wensday for some...THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
> *


tire kingdom usually has, thats where i got mine. just tell them they are for a civic or something, sometimes if you say theyre for a lowrider they might not sell you them


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 13 2010, 11:18 AM~18554340
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Just so you know.. I never cut off bumpers =D
Don't know why it did on the website


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have use hopping and reg hydraulics pumps 
call for price miami chop shop 305-688-8981
or 786-380-6468


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 14 2010, 12:43 PM~18564121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 14 2010, 01:05 PM~18564289
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 14 2010, 08:51 AM~18563233
> *Just so you know.. I never cut off bumpers =D
> Don't know why it did on the website
> 
> ...


Ok, that pic wasn't in the magazine only on the website..................nice pic anyways. Nice car :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 Members: INKSTINCT003, BrownSoul85, Hellraizer,Low_Ski_13, HOLY MARQUIS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

i got a street charger 4/s $125 or ill trade 4 a pair or full stacks and reverse deep cups... 7683336994 Q!


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 14 2010, 01:46 PM~18564589
> *4 Members: INKSTINCT003, BrownSoul85, Hellraizer,Low_Ski_13, HOLY MARQUIS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 14 2010, 01:21 PM~18564398
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :banghead: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2010, 05:12 AM~18562636
> *:thumbsup:  nice
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

13" tires are becomw impossible to find pep boys stoped selling them an anywhere else dont wanna sell you them without mounting de pinga


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry these pump as 2 pump set up or as kits block and 2 tanks
call miami chop shop 305-688-8981-786-380-6468








call for price


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 14 2010, 03:33 PM~18566147
> *13" tires are becomw impossible to find pep boys stoped selling them an anywhere else dont wanna sell you them without mounting de pinga
> *


i got a set a Reds like two weeks ago but you have to call to see if they still have.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 14 2010, 02:58 PM~18566371
> *i got a set a Reds like two weeks ago but you have to call to see if they still have.
> *


I was tryna call AL but he didn't pick up imma pass by sometime this week and stock up! FUCK THAT MISSION!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 14 2010, 02:33 PM~18566147
> *13" tires are becomw impossible to find pep boys stoped selling them an anywhere else dont wanna sell you them without mounting de pinga
> *


Firestone still sells them, you might need to order but they get them and Value tire in Hollywood.................954-987-1405 ask for Vinny.


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

Tire kingdom on Sheridan and Pune island have them I paid $35 tell them it's for a Lowrider speak to the manager to sell them to you at cost


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lime mojito_@Sep 14 2010, 02:11 PM~18566512
> *Tire kingdom on Sheridan and Pune island have them I paid $35 tell them it's for a Lowrider speak to the manager to sell them to you at cost
> *


NICE... NEXT TO WHERE KING AUTO WAS BRIZIO TIRES. I SPOKE TO HIM AND HE HAS EM FOR THE SAME PRICE 35 + 5 TO MOUNT. HEs GONNA LET ME KNOW BY SUNDAY IF HE COULD GET EM AT A BETTER PRICE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 14 2010, 03:36 PM~18566722
> *NICE... NEXT TO WHERE KING AUTO WAS BRIZIO TIRES. I SPOKE TO HIM AND HE HAS EM FOR THE SAME PRICE 35 + 5 TO MOUNT. HEs GONNA LET ME KNOW BY SUNDAY IF HE COULD GET EM AT A BETTER PRICE
> *



Does King Auto have them in stock?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2010, 02:45 PM~18566790
> *Does King Auto have them in stock?
> *


NOT KING AUTO. NEXT DOOR.. BRIZIO TIRES... NO HES GONNA ORDER LIKE 4 SETS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Miami Chop Shop should have them, they carry everything .


----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

anyone here have or know anyone that might have a sbc v8 for sale...need to get my regal rollin again...thanks!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 14 2010, 05:05 PM~18566444
> *Firestone still sells them, you might need to order but they get them and Value tire in Hollywood.................954-987-1405 ask for Vinny.
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking for a set 24d wires for my regal. Pm me


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

94pimplac, tru6lu305, ErickaNjr, cutlassrhyderjd, COUPE DE BEAR, Tru2DaGame 
:wave:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Sep 14 2010, 07:12 PM~18568462
> *94pimplac, tru6lu305, ErickaNjr, cutlassrhyderjd, COUPE DE BEAR, Tru2DaGame
> :wave:
> *


wuz up shorty..


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

took it up to pbeach onda 4s rode lovely


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope no whitewalls want stopp yall from lowrideing.....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

shorty :wave: :wave: mr lowrider :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

No white wall are Nasty


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 14 2010, 06:20 PM~18568561
> *I hope no whitewalls want stopp yall from lowrideing.....
> *


 :uh: a lowrider wit no white walls u imgine? :ugh: :nono: it wont look rite :barf: start stackin up!!! :run: :sprint:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

there use to be an all black 64 with a blower, with no whitewalls in the old cali swangins and it use to look sick!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 14 2010, 09:22 PM~18568576
> *shorty  :wave:  :wave: mr lowrider  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good homie


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 14 2010, 09:56 PM~18568885
> *Whats good homie
> *


chillin fool working tryn to do shit to the cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 14 2010, 02:08 PM~18564784
> *i got a street charger 4/s $125 or ill trade 4 a pair or full stacks and reverse deep cups... 7683336994 Q!
> 
> 
> ...


pm me ill pic up


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Sep 14 2010, 07:51 PM~18568826
> *:uh: a lowrider wit no white walls u imgine? :ugh:  :nono: it wont look rite :barf: start stackin up!!! :run:  :sprint:
> *


x2 i rather not drive my car ill wait n look for whitewalls


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Sep 14 2010, 09:42 PM~18568733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2...Ya ill be stackin up 4sho...I'm just say "IF THEY DID STOP MAKEING WHITEWALLS ALL TOGETHER"I know ppl wouldent let that stop them from LoWrIDing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 14 2010, 09:58 PM~18568905
> *chillin fool working tryn to do shit to the cutlass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 14 2010, 07:03 PM~18568942
> *Vary true
> x2...Ya ill be stackin up 4sho...I'm just say "IF THEY DID STOP MAKEING WHITEWALLS ALL TOGETHER"I know ppl wouldent let that stop them from LoWrIDing
> *


  i dont think they will stop makin white walls just more expensive


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

iam going to get them cheap give me a day on this i no 
sears has them and firestone but u have to tell them its for a civic
let me see what i can do homies if not everybody has to buy
(5.20 lowrider tires 79.00=89.00 each to much)


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 14 2010, 07:06 PM~18568971
> *iam going to get them cheap give me a day on this i no
> sears has them and firestone but u have to tell them  its for a civic
> let me see what i can do homies if not everybody has to buy
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 14 2010, 10:01 PM~18568930
> *x2 i rather not drive my car ill wait n look for whitewalls
> *


I'm into all type of cars & I go on a lot of forums...I seen a guy with a bagg 300 on 4's with WHITEWALLS he took a grinder & mad them him self...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low+Sep 14 2010, 10:06 PM~18568969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Them bitches are 40 bucks now i rember last time i bought them they were 19.99. 

5.20 are ugly to me there to chunky


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

a bike i did this past weekend ...... just finished buffing it  







































WETTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18569814
> *a bike i did this past weekend ...... just finished buffing it
> 
> 
> ...


  nice homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale pesco look a like any way style u want chrome or gold
set up or powder coated any color call for price miami chop shop
go to (HYDRAULICS FORUMS ) to see more pics and style


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 14 2010, 08:57 PM~18570366
> *
> nice homie
> *


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 14 2010, 12:43 PM~18564121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HOT SCHIT!!  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd6Gvpk8Svc


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

On Da Bumper  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXOOLCYxDl0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

A lil sumn to check out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9vmklDAMns


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BIG M BOI's 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHb3mZvx3tQ


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

ok so far firestone has 155-80-13 white wall for 38.99
iam still working on getting them cheaper day have those
tire all day in firestone


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 15 2010, 10:40 AM~18574837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 15 2010, 10:40 AM~18574837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Id love to Baste that turkey :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/s 4000.00 7863336994 Q! 93' fully bebuilt 350 sumit everything, cam intake 4 barrel electric carb, lifters etc. car is cut, it has 99 problems red wheels engraved hub, a/c redone everything works, i kno someone needs another lac in there life, it has stock interior... hit me up if interested...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 14 2010, 08:20 PM~18569814
> *a bike i did this past weekend ...... just finished buffing it
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Less than a week away......................... :cheesy: 


















:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Anyone from Miami Fest going ?</span>


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Hellraizer I see u homie how's it going


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

EXECUTION, :nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Sep 15 2010, 01:19 PM~18576014
> *looking good bro  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 14 2010, 10:01 PM~18568930
> *x2 i rather not drive my car ill wait n look for whitewalls
> *



Or just have "oye loco's" daughter leaf some white walls on there for everyone.
lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2010, 05:52 PM~18577574
> *Or just have "oye loco's" daughter leaf some white walls on there for everyone.
> lol
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 14 2010, 09:06 PM~18570534
> *we sale pesco look a like any way style u want chrome or gold
> set up or powder coated any color call for price miami chop shop
> go to (HYDRAULICS FORUMS ) to see more pics and style
> ...


HOW MUCH WOULD SOMETHING JUST LIKE THIS RUN? PM ME PRICE THANKS


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 14 2010, 11:06 PM~18570534
> *we sale pesco look a like any way style u want chrome or gold
> set up or powder coated any color call for price miami chop shop
> go to (HYDRAULICS FORUMS ) to see more pics and style
> ...


shorty's hydraulics veterano pumps :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, Magik007
Wud Up Hommie GT Up


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 14 2010, 08:18 PM~18568533
> *took it up to pbeach onda 4s rode lovely
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Already fool!! Good shit.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

g-body door handles for sale....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have use hopping pumps if needed call miami chop shop?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

This Sunday..................................


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 14 2010, 08:20 PM~18569814
> *WETTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: ...........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18583429
> *:420: ...........
> *


what up pimp


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

vegas around the corner :biggrin: 


oOsbn6TwQMY&feature


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 16 2010, 11:27 AM~18583519
> *what up pimp
> *


chillin hommie :420:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 16 2010, 11:32 AM~18583544
> *chillin hommie  :420:
> *


HOWS THE MONSTER COMING ALONG


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, EXECUTION, INKSTINCT003, ripsta85


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 16 2010, 11:59 AM~18583712
> *MISTER ED, EXECUTION, INKSTINCT003, ripsta85
> 
> 
> ...


WUS GOING ON DETECTIVE :wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 16 2010, 11:59 AM~18583712
> *MISTER ED, EXECUTION, INKSTINCT003, ripsta85
> 
> 
> ...



QVO HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm ready whiteboy let's finish the 90 sides on this thang already


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 16 2010, 11:35 AM~18583564
> *HOWS THE MONSTER COMING ALONG
> *


 :x: :sprint:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

TEAM BORRACHOS,


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 16 2010, 01:36 PM~18584445
> *:x:  :sprint:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 14 2010, 08:20 PM~18569814
> *a bike i did this past weekend ...... just finished buffing it
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: nice work you always do!! :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I HAVE A 1985 BUICK REGAL LIMITED EDITION IN MINT CONDITION EXTREMELY CLEAN IN SIDE AND OUT SIDE DRIVES BEAUTIFUL IS 100% ORIGINAL 2ND OWNER HAS 3.8 V6 WITH 96K MILES I RECENTLY INSTALLED A HEAD UNIT BUT I DO HAVE THE ORIGINAL HEAD UNIT. ALL IT NEEDS IS A A/C COMPRESSOR WHICH I HAVE JUST HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO INSTALL THAT'S IT. INTERIOR IS SUPER SUPER CLEAN NOTHING MISSING POWER EVERYTHING AND WORKS. RAG TOP IS ORIGINAL TO AND IN PERFECT CONDITION. FOR MORE INFO CALL MY CELL 786-378-3124 ANYTIME BEFORE 12 AM


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 16 2010, 03:26 PM~18585159
> *I HAVE A 1985 BUICK REGAL LIMITED EDITION IN MINT CONDITION EXTREMELY CLEAN IN SIDE AND OUT SIDE DRIVES BEAUTIFUL IS 100% ORIGINAL 2ND OWNER HAS 3.8 V6 WITH 96K MILES I RECENTLY INSTALLED A HEAD UNIT BUT I DO HAVE THE ORIGINAL HEAD UNIT. ALL IT NEEDS IS A A/C COMPRESSOR WHICH I HAVE JUST HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO INSTALL THAT'S IT. INTERIOR IS SUPER SUPER CLEAN NOTHING MISSING POWER EVERYTHING AND WORKS. RAG TOP IS ORIGINAL TO AND IN PERFECT CONDITION. FOR MORE INFO CALL MY CELL 786-378-3124 ANYTIME BEFORE 12 AM
> 
> 
> ...


  keep it homie i told u juice it n lets ride


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i miss the feeling of a big body


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Sep 16 2010, 03:22 PM~18583868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just chillin right now...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:420:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 16 2010, 06:26 PM~18585159
> *I HAVE A 1985 BUICK REGAL LIMITED EDITION IN MINT CONDITION EXTREMELY CLEAN IN SIDE AND OUT SIDE DRIVES BEAUTIFUL IS 100% ORIGINAL 2ND OWNER HAS 3.8 V6 WITH 96K MILES I RECENTLY INSTALLED A HEAD UNIT BUT I DO HAVE THE ORIGINAL HEAD UNIT. ALL IT NEEDS IS A A/C COMPRESSOR WHICH I HAVE JUST HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO INSTALL THAT'S IT. INTERIOR IS SUPER SUPER CLEAN NOTHING MISSING POWER EVERYTHING AND WORKS. RAG TOP IS ORIGINAL TO AND IN PERFECT CONDITION. FOR MORE INFO CALL MY CELL 786-378-3124 ANYTIME BEFORE 12 AM
> 
> 
> ...



fool i thought u were gona drop 24spokes on it keep dat bitch :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Sep 16 2010, 06:11 AM~18581342
> *Dam Already fool!! Good shit.
> *



boy i rode dat bitch upur way 3tms this week n it ride so much beter on the 4s :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 16 2010, 03:38 PM~18585252
> *i miss the feeling of a big body
> *


thats wat u say bout every car then u get the car u want then u say the same thing i mis the feeling of ur previous car :uh: .....  .......u got a clean car to start with times is ticking theres no time to keep this cycle going


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 16 2010, 06:16 PM~18586166
> *thats wat u say bout every car then u get the car u want then u say the same thing i mis the feeling of ur previous car  :uh: .....  .......u got a clean car to start with times is ticking theres no time to keep this cycle going
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 16 2010, 11:35 AM~18583564
> *HOWS THE MONSTER COMING ALONG
> *


going to lay the glass on the paint this weekend


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 16 2010, 06:18 PM~18586176
> *:yes:
> *


:h5: yoo!!!!....... :banghead:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 16 2010, 06:20 PM~18586198
> *:h5: yoo!!!!....... :banghead:
> *


 :nicoderm: TIME TO BRING THAT BIG DELTA OUT


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 16 2010, 06:22 PM~18586213
> *:nicoderm: TIME TO BRING THAT BIG DELTA OUT
> *


4sho hommie hows the lac coming along :cheesy:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 16 2010, 06:28 PM~18586257
> *4sho hommie hows the lac coming along  :cheesy:
> *


almost done gettin ready for that ride out in november


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 16 2010, 06:31 PM~18586292
> *almost done gettin ready for that ride out in november
> *


4sho hommie :biggrin: that thang looking sick


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

*THEN JUMP ONTO THE MACARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.</span>*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 16 2010, 06:35 PM~18586330
> *THEN JUMP ONTO THE MACARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.</span>
> *


 :0 CANT WAIT!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 16 2010, 09:35 PM~18586330
> *THEN JUMP ONTO THE MACARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.</span>
> *


damn hopefully I can have my shit ready by then...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 16 2010, 06:31 PM~18586292
> *almost done gettin ready for that ride out in november
> *


 :nicoderm: That`s foshoo!! :drama: ........... :rimshot:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 16 2010, 06:18 PM~18586177
> *going to lay the glass on the paint  this weekend
> *


 :0


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 16 2010, 06:35 PM~18586330
> *THEN JUMP ONTO THE MACARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 16 2010, 09:35 PM~18586330
> *THEN JUMP ONTO THE MACARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.</span>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I was at red's today..There's 2 13" tire's!!!AL told me he's ordering tires so yall should stock up


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

yo 305 call jorge at car clinic 561 5474700 he can get you 155/80/13 white walls all day thin or one inch ww


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 15 2010, 10:17 PM~18580450
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, Magik007
> Wud Up Hommie GT Up
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Sep 17 2010, 01:26 AM~18588451
> *yo 305 call jorge at car clinic 561 5474700 he can get you 155/80/13 white walls all day thin or one inch ww
> *


Thanks for the info


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 17 2010, 07:10 AM~18589510
> *Thanks for the info
> *


i call that homeboy and the 13 cost 59.96 each its cheaper in firestone
39.00 each


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2010, 04:32 AM~18589099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wud Hommie That Regal look good!!!  :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 16 2010, 10:28 AM~18583079
> *This Sunday..................................
> 
> 
> ...


see ya'll boyz out there!!!! party saturday night .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2010, 11:12 AM~18590934
> *see ya'll boyz out there!!!! party saturday night .
> *



Yes sir..............going to Six Flags Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 17 2010, 10:47 AM~18590298
> *i call that homeboy and the 13 cost 59.96 each its cheaper in firestone
> 39.00 each
> *


will firestone mount those tires on a 7 inch rim


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

anyone got cylinders w/good seals for sale


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 17 2010, 02:53 PM~18592384
> *will firestone mount those tires on a 7 inch rim
> *


they don't. due to insurance issues or w.e :uh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 17 2010, 09:26 AM~18590611
> *Wud Hommie That Regal look good!!!   :0
> *


SUP FAM JUST PASSIN BY MIAMI HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND  GT


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 17 2010, 08:53 AM~18590343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

take her to the ride out!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 17 2010, 08:53 AM~18590343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: NICE FART BOX


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2010, 05:23 PM~18592611
> *SUP FAM JUST PASSIN BY MIAMI HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND   GT
> *


Thank u Hommie you to :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 17 2010, 02:23 PM~18592611
> *SUP FAM JUST PASSIN BY MIAMI HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND   GT
> *


u 2 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 16 2010, 07:35 PM~18586330
> *THEN JUMP ONTO THE MACARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.</span>
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 17 2010, 02:31 PM~18592672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I KINDA LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## impalamike63 (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got a 96 impala ss for sale or trade 305-308-3656


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

hey i got firestone up here getting me some 13 inch tires - where the hell can i get them mounted?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MACHETE: The NYC version, LUNATICS


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 17 2010, 04:42 PM~18592763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SOON !!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 17 2010, 06:11 PM~18592951
> *hey i got firestone up here getting me some 13 inch tires - where the hell can i get them mounted?
> *


I get my tires mounted at Saugero Tires in Hialeah. on 41st & 16th


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 17 2010, 04:54 PM~18592387
> *anyone got cylinders w/good seals for sale
> *


I have 10's w/ 1 month old seals


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

LETS DO IT!!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

looking for a LS monte carlo Header Panel and Front Bumper good condition
Thanks


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 16 2010, 06:15 PM~18586158
> *fool i thought u were gona drop 24spokes on it keep dat bitch :biggrin:
> *


you bought them b4 i did


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Sep 16 2010, 06:16 PM~18586166
> *thats wat u say bout every car then u get the car u want then u say the same thing i mis the feeling of ur previous car  :uh: .....  .......u got a clean car to start with times is ticking theres no time to keep this cycle going
> *


lol


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WTHAT THE FUCK IS CRACCIN...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

IM GOING TO GET REAL NEGATIVE... THIS SHIT WILL NEVER HAPPEN, EVEN AT THE RIDE OUT, C-CAUSE FOLKS HERE AREN'T ORGANIZED AND WONT TRY TO ROLL TOGETHER, OR KEEP UP, JUST LIKE THE LAST CRUISE, HALF OF THEM WILL MEET AT THE GATHERING SPOT AND THE REST WILL SAY,(WELL I MEET YALL AT THE BEACH)... THESE DAYS FOLKS GET TO COCKY AND AHEAD OF ONE ANOTHER, BUT WE SHALL C...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 17 2010, 09:15 PM~18594015
> *you bought them b4 i did
> *



talk to hector from viejitos he got good prices on the 24 spokes new... :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

Who and Q what up!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHAT CRACCIN WATS...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: jlopezdover, Mr lowrider305,* tru6lu305, Who Productions
*
:wave: :wave: Whats good fam


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 17 2010, 08:42 PM~18595076
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: jlopezdover, Mr lowrider305, tru6lu305, Who Productions
> 
> ...


Dam town car killer no what up to lo lo dam homie!! Lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

RESTING, AND READY TO FINISH THE JOB... U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 17 2010, 11:42 PM~18595074
> *WHAT CRACCIN WATS...
> *


Shit ready for next friday to get here so I can jump on my shit!!!I can't even front yal fuckin gave me some motivation to get on my shit :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 17 2010, 08:46 PM~18595109
> *Dam town car killer no what up to lo lo dam homie!! Lol!! :biggrin:
> *


 U WASNT ON THE PAGE WHEN HE POSTED THAT...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 17 2010, 11:46 PM~18595109
> *Dam town car killer no what up to lo lo dam homie!! Lol!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whats good fam...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 17 2010, 08:46 PM~18595118
> *Shit ready for next friday to get here so I can jump on my shit!!!I can't even front yal fuckin gave me some motivation to get on my shit  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH MOTIVATION DO U NEED, U HUNG OUT WITH YOUR GIRL AND WE DID THE BUSINESS... TOWNCAR KILLER!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 17 2010, 11:49 PM~18595143
> *HOW MUCH MOTIVATION DO U NEED, U HUNG OUT WITH YOUR GIRL AND WE DID THE BUSINESS... TOWNCAR KILLER!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Tired....!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 17 2010, 08:09 PM~18594789
> *talk to hector from viejitos he got good prices on the 24 spokes new... :biggrin:
> *


Find out I want a set


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 17 2010, 11:55 PM~18595216
> *Find out I want a set
> *


pm him hel gv u a price :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 17 2010, 11:52 PM~18595176
> *Tired....!
> *


Shit yesterday I made it but today I was with my girl but one I drop the stuff off yall put in a lot of work for 1 day shit ill be tired to...I got you friday with the good's :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 17 2010, 08:51 PM~18595162
> *:biggrin:
> *


yea we cant lose boyyy!!! Lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

TOWNCAR KILLER... U OFF TOMORROW!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol....Mr. Tc Killa...! Goto bed....wassup lo lo...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 18 2010, 12:01 AM~18595264
> *yea we cant lose boyyy!!! Lol!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...Im going to do what you told me str8up that will be a better setup tho...I'm still thinkin if ill swap the 13's to 14's???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 18 2010, 12:03 AM~18595278
> *TOWNCAR KILLER... U OFF TOMORROW!
> *


naw I work all day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 18 2010, 12:09 AM~18595332
> *Lol....Mr. Tc Killa...! Goto bed....wassup lo lo...?
> *


  LOL you a ass fool you go to bed


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SO WHAT TOWNCAR U GOING TO KILL 2MORROW...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol.... :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 18 2010, 12:15 AM~18595392
> *SO WHAT TOWNCAR U GOING TO KILL 2MORROW...
> *


 LOL damn lo lo a tripp for starting to bring up this towncar killer thing up but tommor nobody...Ill have her ready for the ride out tho...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Are u going to ride it with primer again this year...?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 18 2010, 12:26 AM~18595497
> *Are u going to ride it with primer again this year...?
> *


 :biggrin: maybe????Why...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

PRIMERED, NOT AGAIN....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SHIT IF WE GOT TO CAN SPRAY THAT SHIT U WILL HAVE SOME PAINT ON THAT BITCH...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Just as long as you ride out...its all good...!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACCIN DUB-O... WE JUST FUCKIN WITH THE TOWNCAR KILLER...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305+Sep 18 2010, 12:27 AM~18595503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to jump on the other shit first then paint/body...shit ill drive that shit pink,2 green new front doors ect...I'm ridein tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 18 2010, 12:30 AM~18595524
> *Just as long as you ride out...its all good...!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

PINK WIT 2 GREEN DOORS... SHIT NOT ME... U OLO ON THAT ONE!


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

wuz up watson, Q, Who!!!!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Yo slow mo I wanna see some photos...!


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

Slow Mo....LOL!!!! Dats Good! Dont Worry.....soon enough. Hows everything?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 18 2010, 12:40 AM~18595592
> *PINK WIT 2 GREEN DOORS... SHIT NOT ME... U OLO ON THAT ONE!
> *


 :biggrin: I'm just fuckin with yal LOL


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Sep 17 2010, 09:40 PM~18595593
> *wuz up watson, Q, Who!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS CRACCIN...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slow N Low_@Sep 18 2010, 12:40 AM~18595593
> *wuz up watson, Q, Who!!!!!!!
> *


Whats good


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

JUST FUCKIN WITH THE TOWNCAR KILLER...


----------



## Slow N Low (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 17 2010, 10:44 PM~18595614
> *WHATS CRACCIN...
> *


Chillen..... tryin to make moves. Wuz up wit u homie?


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Working hard and hardly working...! Q why u fucking with with Mr. TC Killer...?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOIN SOME STUFF TO THE LAC...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 18 2010, 12:45 AM~18595625
> *JUST FUCKIN WITH THE TOWNCAR KILLER...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 18 2010, 12:48 AM~18595634
> *Working hard and hardly working...! Q why u fucking with with Mr. TC Killer...?
> *


My name is Watson :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 17 2010, 09:49 PM~18595642
> *My name is Watson  :biggrin:
> *


WASTON, THE GREAT TOWNCAR KILLA...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol....!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 18 2010, 12:51 AM~18595655
> *WASTON, THE GREAT TOWNCAR KILLA...
> *


  LOL


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 17 2010, 08:07 PM~18594769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It aint negative........its the truth......and if someone comes at you for the comment..then i guess the truth hurts........cars built on fashion statements......nothing else.........


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 17 2010, 09:31 PM~18595530
> *WHATS CRACCIN DUB-O... WE JUST FUCKIN WITH THE TOWNCAR KILLER...
> *


Hell yea we just fuckin with MR.TOWNCAR KILLER!! Lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Off to GA, see all lowriders out there.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

DOUBLE O GUESS WHOSE THIS dat fell aslp with his head in a box snoring.. :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Sep 17 2010, 08:07 PM~18594769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...You have a point there, ... but like you say... We shall see! "never say never!"

Lets make it happen


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

213-290-3146 kdub yes I'm in Miami but will only deal in broward.  they came off a litter of 11 an there maybe 2 other brindle left too.7weeks old pups.the mom is blue N the dad is a red nose.I'm asking 225 for both or 150ea.


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

nice day fora ride wish i wasnt workin, i went by the gas station and saw not one low low was there.... :wow: :uh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Chillin in Georgia, ready for the party tonight................... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 16 2010, 08:35 PM~18586330
> *THEN JUMP ONTO THE MACARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 16 2010, 06:35 PM~18586330
> *THEN JUMP ONTO THE MACARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.</span>
> *


  miami needs diz!! :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Sep 18 2010, 04:18 PM~18598711
> *nice day fora ride wish i wasnt workin, i went by the gas station and saw not one low low was there.... :wow:  :uh:
> *


So true...I was workin today after work went to the shop :biggrin: Then me & the crew went riding for a lil mini ride out :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS+Sep 17 2010, 02:32 PM~18592686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

ATTENTION TO ANYONE IN THE MIAMI DADE COUNTY WHO IS SERIOUSLY INTERESTED IN THE FOLLOWING:

WE ARE LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO WORK WITH ADOBE AFTER EFFECTS CS3 OR LATEST VERSION. IF THAT'S YOU OR KNOW OF SOMEONE, THEN SEND US A MESSAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 18 2010, 06:09 PM~18600109
> *So true...I was workin today after work went to the shop  :biggrin: Then me & the crew went riding for a lil mini ride out  :biggrin:
> *


Another unsatisfied customer!!! Lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 16 2010, 03:26 PM~18585159
> *I HAVE A 1985 BUICK REGAL LIMITED EDITION IN MINT CONDITION EXTREMELY CLEAN IN SIDE AND OUT SIDE DRIVES BEAUTIFUL IS 100% ORIGINAL 2ND OWNER HAS 3.8 V6 WITH 96K MILES I RECENTLY INSTALLED A HEAD UNIT BUT I DO HAVE THE ORIGINAL HEAD UNIT. ALL IT NEEDS IS A A/C COMPRESSOR WHICH I HAVE JUST HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO INSTALL THAT'S IT. INTERIOR IS SUPER SUPER CLEAN NOTHING MISSING POWER EVERYTHING AND WORKS. RAG TOP IS ORIGINAL TO AND IN PERFECT CONDITION. FOR MORE INFO CALL MY CELL 786-378-3124 ANYTIME BEFORE 12 AM
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wats for sale in miami pm me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 19 2010, 12:34 AM~18601350
> *Another unsatisfied customer!!! Lol!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 19 2010, 01:56 AM~18601830
> *SOLD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 19 2010, 09:35 AM~18602716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CHULOW ALWAYS THROWING SOME NICE PICS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 19 2010, 09:52 AM~18602750
> *CHULOW ALWAYS THROWING SOME NICE PICS :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


old school but goodies.... finally some new pics at the upcoming rideout


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Chulow,* Who Productions, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

What up CHULOW!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello...!


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

WHAT UP WHO PRODUCTIONS!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I just emailed [email protected] and how have u been sir....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 19 2010, 09:23 AM~18602822
> *I just emailed [email protected] and how have u been sir....
> *


whats good karnal


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 19 2010, 07:23 AM~18602822
> *I just emailed [email protected] and how have u been sir....
> *


Ok, i just emailed you back or you can message me directly on here anytime


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

what it b!!!! :biggrin:

edit* 
the cruise should be good for your mag homie...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Sittin outside enjoyin the weather...!


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 19 2010, 07:34 AM~18602857
> *what it b!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> edit*
> ...


i just sent you a message 2 your inbox about that lol


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

WHO... HIT ME UP.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Sep 19 2010, 10:40 AM~18602873
> *i just sent you a message 2 your inbox about that lol
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Sep 19 2010, 09:40 AM~18602873
> *i just sent you a message 2 your inbox about that lol
> *


YOU GUYS STILL DOWNING THOSE SHOWS IN ORLANDO AND TAMPA THIS YEAR??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 19 2010, 08:35 AM~18602716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugly ass mark vi


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

anybody got 8" cylinders for sale?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

will trade 2 good batteries for some 8" cylinders.


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 19 2010, 09:13 AM~18602801
> *old school but goodies.... finally some new pics at the upcoming rideout
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice bumper?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MY OLD MAX ON 4S :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Extended A-Arms $150








4 -Hopping Spring,
4 - 10in Cylinders
2 - Hoses to front Cylinders from trunk
2 - Hoses to back Cylinders from trunk








All for $175

or make me an offer
I need stock G-body springs and Upper Front A-Arms
786-427-0369


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 19 2010, 07:37 AM~18602867
> *Sittin outside enjoyin the weather...!
> *


Oye this is not FACEBOOK


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 19 2010, 06:35 AM~18602716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha why was i covered with a light pole?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 18 2010, 09:17 PM~18600149
> *:wave:
> *


Whats goin on Hommie


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my homeboys looking for a gas tank for a gbody need asap pm me if u got one for sale... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Is there anyone is Dade or Broward that can carpet a 12" ported sub box? Let me know.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 19 2010, 08:33 PM~18605627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Fleetwood is beautiful, nice color combo!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for a big body not juiced


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 19 2010, 08:00 PM~18605444
> *hahaha why was i covered with a light pole?
> *


all you see is hair :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 19 2010, 07:35 AM~18602716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayumm that's old as fuckkk!  I've put on a few pounds since then :uh:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a 1992 chevy s-10 with a 305 with a 700r4 tranny. Weld Pro Star wheels, red paint job, with a flat black cowl hood. Truck has all new front end bushings, 90-10 drag shocks, new front rotors with extended studs and brakes. 5 inch auto meter memory tach, b&m pro stick ratchet shifter, rci 5 point harnesses, gt steeringwheel. , I just want something different. I'm looking for a 1993-1996 chevy caprice with the lt1 or fleetwood,roadmaster or somethng with the lt1. or tahoe short bed silverado or a blazer Just looking for something bigger. The only thing the truck needs is minor interior work , and a dash.and carb tuned but if interested Call me; or text 754 244 3108 askin $ 3000 obo


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Sep 20 2010, 06:53 AM~18609585
> *dayumm that's old as fuckkk!   I've put on a few pounds since then  :uh:
> *


Yeah me to...lol..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4 sale 1500.00 obo call 786-380-6468 chevy s10


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry all hydraulics parts and custom set ups ?(call for price)
and we can fine ur hard to fine lowrider parts and products ?call the shop or 
cell 786-380-6468


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Sep 20 2010, 11:24 AM~18610973
> *Goodtimes had one hell of a line up in Pueblo yesterday...they rolled in hard
> *


whats up MY GT FAM, AND ALL THEM MIAMI RIDERS, NM GOODTIMES ROLLIN THRU TO SAY WHATS UP TO EVERYBODY :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 18 2010, 10:36 AM~18598065
> *DOUBLE O GUESS WHOSE THIS dat fell aslp with his head in a box snoring.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha you got that boy good, my dawg be falling asleep every where .


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody got any gbody stocks laying around they dont want or wanna sell??


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

7lnFTV16mYk&feature


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

SBAehQRVjGs&feature


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 20 2010, 12:24 PM~18612018
> *SBAehQRVjGs&feature
> *


 :wow: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHAT UP MIAMI HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE RIDEOUT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 01:28 PM~18611560
> *ahahaha you got that boy good, my dawg be falling asleep every where .
> *



yes sir snoring like a baby :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 20 2010, 01:37 PM~18611620
> *anybody got any gbody stocks laying around they dont want or wanna sell??
> *



check craigslist theres a guy from a couple days ago selling all four for like 70bucks


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 20 2010, 03:14 PM~18612408
> *WHAT UP MIAMI HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE RIDEOUT
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 03:32 PM~18612511
> *check craigslist theres a guy from a couple days ago selling all four for like 70bucks
> *


yea i ended up buying those


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 20 2010, 06:47 PM~18614176
> *yea i ended up buying those
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 20 2010, 12:24 PM~18612018
> *SBAehQRVjGs&feature
> *


GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 19 2010, 10:54 PM~18607029
> *This Fleetwood is beautiful, nice color combo!
> *




THANK YOU SIR!!!!! IM CHANGING THE KHAKI FOR NOW, I THINK MIAMI WILL ENJOY IT!!!! :biggrin: WHEN THE FUNDS ARE RIGHT I WILL DO THE WHOLE THING OVER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 07:50 PM~18614216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS CUTTY IS FUCKIN SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCKKK!!!
GBODY ON DEES CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

MACGYVER IN COLORADO RIDERS HAS ABOUT 70 PICS OF THE SHOW IN PUEBLO
IT IN HIS (POST NEW & USED PARTS IN THE COLORADO AREA) TOPPIC 
ALSO THROW THE VEHICLE PARTS FORUM


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 04:50 PM~18614216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

obsession fest 2010


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 06:02 PM~18613312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yooo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 09:43 PM~18615461
> *obsession fest 2010
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hard


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18616119
> *hard
> 
> 
> ...



wow....hey o its bedtime go to slp lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 10:45 PM~18616119
> *hard
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 07:46 PM~18616127
> *wow....hey o its bedtime go to slp lol... :biggrin:
> *


i know rite.....  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 20 2010, 07:49 PM~18616159
> *:worship:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


i like the color on it..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 10:54 PM~18616201
> *i like the color on it..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X22222 SHE A SEXY BITCH


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 07:46 PM~18616127
> *wow....hey o its bedtime go to slp lol... :biggrin:
> *


YEA GO TO SLEEP LITTLE BABY


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

LOWLYFE ALLDAY.. GETTING STARTING ON THE NEW PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 20 2010, 10:17 PM~18617962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: uffin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Sep 20 2010, 10:29 PM~18618070
> *:420:  uffin:
> *



LETS SEE IF I MAKE IT HAPPEN IN TIME TO FOR THE RIDE OUT :happysad:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 21 2010, 01:17 AM~18617962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 21 2010, 01:17 AM~18617962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 21 2010, 01:17 AM~18617962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 20 2010, 10:12 PM~18617921
> *YEA GO TO SLEEP LITTLE BABY
> *


 :0   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 20 2010, 10:17 PM~18617962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Wats For Sale. MiAMi let me know wish I can get a clean big body prefer 94 and up pm me or email me [email protected] dale everyone be safe


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 21 2010, 11:32 AM~18620699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 21 2010, 12:12 AM~18617921
> *YEA GO TO SLEEP LITTLE BABY
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, D-BO, 1bumpercracker
  wats goin on Goodtimer!!


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Sep 19 2010, 06:45 PM~18606284
> *Whats goin on Hommie
> *


  jus checkin up on my miami brothers ..  yall need to get up in the GT topic more an chop it up..


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 20 2010, 10:36 PM~18618140
> *LETS SEE IF I MAKE IT HAPPEN IN TIME TO FOR THE RIDE OUT  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 21 2010, 09:25 AM~18621127
> * jus checkin up on my miami brothers ..  yall need to get up in the GT topic more an chop it up..
> *


qvo homie :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 20 2010, 10:17 PM~18617962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami lets keep lowriding alive homies?(VIEJITOS MIAMI FL)


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 01:50 PM~18623442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 21 2010, 03:51 PM~18623453
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 21 2010, 04:51 PM~18623453
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA THAT CUTT LOOKS HARD AS FUCK, WIRES ARE ALWAYS THE BEST WAY TO GO!!!! SI O NO 94 PIMP LAC


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Sep 21 2010, 04:09 PM~18624859
> *YEA THAT CUTT LOOKS HARD AS FUCK, WIRES ARE ALWAYS THE BEST WAY TO GO!!!! SI O NO 94 PIMP LAC
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

What's good lo-lo...?


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 10:45 PM~18616119
> *hard
> 
> 
> ...


YEA HARD AS FUCK, DAMN I NEED SOME 13'S WASSUP O U GOT SOME CLEAN OR BRAND NEW 13'S OR WHAT FOR THE WHITE AND KHAKI 90 2 DOOR FROM FUDRUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 03:50 PM~18623442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad bitch - same exact color combo as my first cutty i had - got that bitch for 200 back in 96...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GT STAND UP

whats good MIA


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 04:50 PM~18623442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 21 2010, 06:12 PM~18625910
> *GT STAND UP
> 
> whats good MIA
> *


wazzup bro


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 21 2010, 10:53 AM~18621801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hold it down homies


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE HOPPING SPRINGS...WILLING TO TRADE FOR A STREET CHARGER


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 21 2010, 08:08 PM~18625865
> *thats a bad bitch -  same exact color combo as my first cutty i had  - got that bitch for 200 back in 96...
> *



Thanks homie shit I wish I can find a cutlass for 200 rite now
Lol


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 03:50 PM~18623442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

painted the radiator support n wheel wells


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 10:55 PM~18627075
> *Thanks homie  shit I wish I can find a cutlass for 200 rite now
> Lol
> *



THERES ONE ON CRAIGS FOR 500 FOR PARTS..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 21 2010, 10:24 PM~18627444
> *painted the radiator support n wheel wells
> 
> 
> ...


 HOPE YOU CAN TAKE IT OUT TO THE RIDE OUT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 21 2010, 10:24 PM~18627444
> *painted the radiator support n wheel wells
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 21 2010, 09:51 PM~18627782
> * HOPE YOU CAN TAKE IT OUT TO THE RIDE OUT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


If i can get some 13s maybe i could ride out


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 21 2010, 10:36 PM~18627602
> *THERES ONE ON CRAIGS FOR 500 FOR PARTS..... :biggrin:
> *



mr ed wats good fool yea i saw the cutlass on clist :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 21 2010, 08:13 PM~18625924
> *
> *



thanks chulow :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 22 2010, 09:03 AM~18630048
> *mr ed wats good fool  yea i saw the cutlass on clist :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 22 2010, 08:17 AM~18630762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 22 2010, 08:17 AM~18630762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SHORTY84, MISTER ED



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

175-70-14 white wall we have them in stock 60.00 each
call miami chop shop 305-688-8981


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have use pumps in stock pumps are all good call for price
miami chop shop 305-688-8981


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

is anyone from down south going to slamfest next week?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have brand new trojan batterys group31 call for price
miami chop shop-305-688-8981


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone need a shell top?( FOR A BIG BODY) my boy has an extra 1 for sale LMK


-fixed


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 22 2010, 12:14 PM~18632319
> *Anyone need a shell top? my boy has an extra 1 for sale LMK
> *


for a box chevy


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 22 2010, 02:18 PM~18632357
> *for a box chevy
> *


oh my bad let me fix that for a cadillac fleetwood


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

On another note anyone parting out a big body?!?! :around: :around:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 22 2010, 01:44 PM~18632545
> *On another note anyone parting out a big body?!?!  :around:  :around:
> *


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1931244754.html


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 22 2010, 02:47 PM~18632567
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1931244754.html
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

no # :squint:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone might be interested. 
Album with more pics: http://img80.imageshack.us/g/sdc13424c.jpg/ 
craigslist ad with the long explanation: http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1966229258.html


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 22 2010, 11:52 AM~18632608
> *no #  :squint:
> *


tryin get the number also?? :dunno:


----------



## kingO (Sep 20, 2010)

> [/quote : :wow: :biggrin: Thats my homegirl...lol thats miami lakes for that ass....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 22 2010, 11:47 AM~18632567
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1931244754.html
> *


Does anybody know the phone number to this guy.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18633097
> *tryin get the number also?? :dunno:
> *


he is probably wondering why no one has called him :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/09/22/1836...so-broward.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18633456
> *http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/09/22/1836...so-broward.html
> *


That Toyota was gone...Them fools tha they were in a chevy or something


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18633456
> *http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/09/22/1836...so-broward.html
> *


yea i was getting to the corner of lejeune and 68th as it was happening... i just saw cops coming from every direction from every county and was thinkin wtf is goin on?? then when i look i saw the guy running around and gettin tazed lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18633456
> *http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/09/22/1836...so-broward.html
> *


fukin idiots


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 21 2010, 08:24 PM~18627444
> *painted the radiator support n wheel wells
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT IS SHIT NICE!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 22 2010, 08:17 AM~18630762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



id go RAW with that :wow: AND NOT EVEN CARE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Bowtie South what's up homie...


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18634561
> *id go RAW with that  :wow: AND NOT EVEN CARE
> *


i second that


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 22 2010, 04:22 PM~18634480
> *DAMN THAT IS SHIT NICE!
> *


Thanks homie appreciate it


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Sep 22 2010, 12:07 PM~18632771
> *If anyone might be interested.
> Album with more pics: http://img80.imageshack.us/g/sdc13424c.jpg/
> craigslist ad with the long explanation: http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1966229258.html
> ...


How much?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 22 2010, 08:08 PM~18635352
> *How much?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Q call me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

COMING UP......................2ND PICNIC (JANUARY 2011) MORE DETAILS SOON


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Get ready......................just like last year, but better.


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Sep 22 2010, 12:07 PM~18632771
> *If anyone might be interested.
> Album with more pics: http://img80.imageshack.us/g/sdc13424c.jpg/
> craigslist ad with the long explanation: http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1966229258.html
> ...


I have the turn signal lense. and the cover going around the A/c vents and radio and the chrome body panels. Got robbed for the two in the back and got a set for the whole car but of cousre missing the one I need. Had a bad tire so im riding on the rim from the coupe in the backround but I have two fletwood rims so 5 rims come with the car.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 22 2010, 09:01 PM~18635715
> *
> Get ready......................just like last year, but better.
> *


  Ill be there 4sho..p.s. ill have my new camera by then for sure :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18635715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

5 Members: INKSTINCT003, sour diesel, DrtySth, MaDeNMiAmi305, Magik007
WUS GOIN ON BRO... COMING OUT FRIDAY??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY. LAST FRIDAY HANGOUT WAS GOOD. LETS MAKE THIS ONE BETTER. BRING OUT THE RIDES.. *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 22 2010, 05:32 PM~18634561
> *id go RAW with that  :wow: AND NOT EVEN CARE
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 22 2010, 07:29 PM~18635973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 22 2010, 07:20 PM~18635880
> * Ill be there 4sho..p.s. ill have my new camera by then for sure  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew MIAMI, GOODTIMES TEXAS passin thru


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 22 2010, 06:56 PM~18635687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 21 2010, 08:24 PM~18627444
> *painted the radiator support n wheel wells
> 
> 
> ...



tite work homie!!!!!

u need that front!!!! :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 22 2010, 09:29 PM~18635973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 22 2010, 08:36 PM~18636635
> *tite work homie!!!!!
> 
> u need that front!!!!  :wow:
> *


I AINT PUTTING ON THE FRONT YET IMA STILL DO A COUPLE OF LIL THINGS TO IT


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

Whats up flaco and watson!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 22 2010, 10:42 PM~18636712
> *Whats up flaco and watson!! :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 22 2010, 07:42 PM~18636710
> *I AINT PUTTING ON THE FRONT YET IMA STILL DO A COUPLE OF LIL THINGS TO IT
> *


I like that hoe rite there homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 22 2010, 08:47 PM~18636778
> *I like that hoe rite there homie!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie i know its a 4 door but fuck it,its looks good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 22 2010, 10:50 PM~18636821
> *thanks homie i know its a 4 door but fuck it,its looks good
> *


homie let the 4 door thing go your shit tight work...real talk how many 2 door g-bodys you see around doing the type of work your doing????Keep doing your thing


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 22 2010, 08:53 PM~18636865
> *homie let the 4 door thing go your shit tight work...real talk how many 2 door g-bodys you see around doing the type of work your doing????Keep doing your thing
> *


not to sound cocky or nothing i know my shit is tight shit i love my car ive tooken a lot of time money and effort in to doing it right..just some ppl dont give me no credit for actually tryna contribute to the game


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 22 2010, 07:57 PM~18636942
> *not to sound cocky or nothing i know my shit is tight shit i love my car ive tooken a lot of time money and effort in to doing it right..just some ppl dont give me no credit for actually tryna contribute to the game
> *


I like it enuff said!!!if they talkin shit thats a good thing that meens u doin somthing rite dog thats how i see it!!! dam nerds always got somthing bullshit 2 say!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 22 2010, 07:05 PM~18637063
> *I like it enuff said!!!if they talkin shit thats a good thing that meens u doin somthing rite dog thats how i see it!!! dam nerds always got somthing bullshit 2 say!!! :biggrin:
> *


True...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 22 2010, 10:57 PM~18636942
> *not to sound cocky or nothing i know my shit is tight shit i love my car ive tooken a lot of time money and effort in to doing it right..just some ppl dont give me no credit for actually tryna contribute to the game
> *


Man str8 up im going to say what I got say fuck who get mad(no need for me to make a fake account like some people on here)Fuck them ****** for hateing cuz at the end of the day your car ant even done yet & you killing alot of the g-bodys that I seen in the steet...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 22 2010, 09:05 PM~18637063
> *I like it enuff said!!!if they talkin shit thats a good thing that meens u doin somthing rite dog thats how i see it!!! dam nerds always got somthing bullshit 2 say!!! :biggrin:
> *


Fosho thanks daw im just sayinf i get tired of hearinf bullshit foe having a 4 door.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 22 2010, 09:09 PM~18637133
> *Man str8 up im going to say what I got say fuck who get mad(no need for me to make a fake account like some people on here)Fuck them ****** for hateing cuz at the end of the day your car ant even done yet & you killing alot of the g-bodys that I seen in the steet...
> *


Thanks dawg. Im almost done i just need lil bullshit


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Where are them fleetwoods at miami for sale pm or email piks and info to caddyboii.yahoo.com. Cash in hands


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

What's wrong with a 4 door...? U got a clean ass car...BUILT by you and not bought...fuck what anyone says...do u homie...!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 22 2010, 07:57 PM~18636942
> *not to sound cocky or nothing i know my shit is tight shit i love my car ive tooken a lot of time money and effort in to doing it right..just some ppl dont give me no credit for actually tryna contribute to the game
> *




always gonna be a hater hating do yo thang ***** ur shit coming out good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 22 2010, 11:17 PM~18637254
> *Thanks  dawg. Im almost done i just need lil bullshit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 22 2010, 11:17 PM~18637257
> *What's wrong with a 4 door...? U got a clean ass car...BUILT by you and not bought...fuck what anyone says...do u homie...!
> *


x305,786,954,561 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2010, 11:17 PM~18637260
> *always gonna be a hater hating do yo thang ***** ur shit coming out good
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305, Who Productions, caddyboy, *RollinX151
*
Whats good fam...any updates :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 22 2010, 11:37 PM~18637554
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr lowrider305, Who Productions, caddyboy, RollinX151
> 
> ...


Naw man, I was going to get started this weekend but I have to work saturday and sunday...FML!!!...time is ticking and chances of being done by the rideout are slim...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 22 2010, 11:46 PM~18637678
> *Naw man, I was going to get started this weekend but I have to work saturday and sunday...FML!!!...time is ticking and chances of being done by the rideout are slim...
> *


Man you will have the rack & juice done...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18637205
> *Fosho thanks daw im just sayinf i get tired of hearinf bullshit foe having a 4 door.
> *


man people be grabbing dicks with that 4 door shit....a ride is a ride whether it has 4 doors or 8 doors....who gives a fuck!! People talk smack that i'm building a 4 door and do I care?? HELL NO!! I got into an accident with my first towncar and I bought another....your shit is clean, fuck the haterz!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 22 2010, 11:49 PM~18637721
> *Man you will have the rack & juice done...
> *


I'm overwhelmed with this money issue with my fuck ass job and I keep seeing time ticking and I haven't done shit! :angry:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ErickaNjr, Who Productions, lo lo,* EXECUTION*, Tru2DaGame, DOUBLE-O, 06hemiram

wuz up evil


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

You got some real riders anwser on the whole 4 door thing if no one wants 2 ride with u homie hit me and my boys up we will ride with u 2 the sun come dog!! Putt that bitch on charge and do it all over again no club beefin with us homie we just ride u fell me!! lo lo watson q and my new homie who!! Thats rite who!!!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 22 2010, 08:57 PM~18636942
> *not to sound cocky or nothing i know my shit is tight shit i love my car ive tooken a lot of time money and effort in to doing it right..just some ppl dont give me no credit for actually tryna contribute to the game
> *


look homie most of the ****** talking shit dont have a car or their are to scared to take there shit out like if they had full show cars so fuck what people have to say do your shit and fuck all the haters talking shit


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Sep 22 2010, 09:09 PM~18637990
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ErickaNjr, Who Productions, lo lo, EXECUTION, Tru2DaGame, DOUBLE-O, 06hemiram
> 
> ...


What up big homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 22 2010, 10:13 PM~18638051
> *You got some real riders anwser on the whole 4 door thing if no one wants 2 ride with u homie hit me and my boys up we will ride with u 2 the sun come dog!! Putt that bitch on charge and do it all over again no club beefin with us homie we just ride u fell me!! lo lo watson q and my new homie who!! Thats rite who!!!
> *


Bet homie appreciate it


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 22 2010, 10:15 PM~18638066
> *What up big homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Some fuck face on layitlow wrote this to me once..."A LINCOLN HOMIE CMON THE ONLY FOR DOOR I OWN IS A STATION WAGON AND MY HOUSE "

Fucker talks alot of shit and can't spell or write anything either...haha :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Sep 22 2010, 09:09 PM~18637990
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ErickaNjr, Who Productions, lo lo, EXECUTION, Tru2DaGame, DOUBLE-O, 06hemiram
> 
> ...


qvo homie :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 22 2010, 10:19 PM~18638124
> *qvo homie  :biggrin:
> *


chilling homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 22 2010, 11:51 PM~18637751
> *man people be grabbing dicks with that 4 door shit....a ride is a ride whether it has 4 doors or 8 doors....who gives a fuck!!  People talk smack that i'm building a 4 door and do I care??  HELL NO!!  I got into an accident with my first towncar and I bought another....your shit is clean, fuck the haterz!
> *


You got people on here from diffrent states(small towns)who get along & ride,chill hang with each other more then people down here...Miami lowrider seen is so fuckd up it ant even funny...*****'s talk shit they don't even have cars...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 22 2010, 11:52 PM~18637777
> *I'm overwhelmed with this money issue with my fuck ass job and I keep seeing time ticking and I haven't done shit!  :angry:
> *


You will get it done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo+Sep 23 2010, 12:13 AM~18638051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Sep 22 2010, 09:19 PM~18638138
> *chilling homie
> *


no chillen get to work :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Spoken like a true champ...! And I love my 4 door lincoln...! Ill ride anyday of the week..! And I seen more 4 door cars here...but a car is a car....if its clean and u own it ride that bitch till u blow a seal...! From being an outsider I see a lot of trash talking about non-sense..and u wonder why florida..miami in general aint shit....u got boys out in the woods ready to ride down here..hours away to hang with u guys...but u won't even break a fuckin thought on going half way to their city....! I sit and watch what goes on in all these forums and I hear what is said back home in la...and its not good...lowriding family gangs and car clubs are forever....not like a season change...once ur in u better die out or get voted out....! NO QUESTIONS ASKED.... That's just my input since I don't say much...! And if I offended anyone sorry but u must be one of the ones that fall into that category...!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 22 2010, 10:30 PM~18638303
> *no chillen get to work  :biggrin:
> *


lol itz coming


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

I be seein fools in they baby mama they see me and sheik together and want 2take pictures and shit and be like dam dog i miss lowriding and then get rite on lay it low and start talking shit!! ***** it been overrrr 4 your ass a long time ago since ROYALTY!!! Take your ass 2 dubs and above with that hoe shit!!! :guns:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 23 2010, 12:33 AM~18638341
> *Spoken like a true champ...! And I love my 4 door lincoln...! Ill ride anyday of the week..! And I seen more 4 door cars here...but a car is a car....if its clean and u own it ride that bitch till u blow a seal...! From being an outsider I see a lot of trash talking about non-sense..and u wonder why florida..miami in general aint shit....u got boys out in the woods ready to ride down here..hours away to hang with u guys...but u won't even break a fuckin thought on going half way to their city....! I sit and watch what goes on in all these forums and I hear what is said back home in la...and its not good...lowriding family gangs and car clubs are forever....not like a season change...once ur in u better die out or get voted out....! NO QUESTIONS ASKED.... That's just my input since I don't say much...! And if I offended anyone sorry but u must be one of the ones that fall into that category...!
> *


 :wow: Damn I can't even front you just spoken on some real shit str8 up I know not to many will reply back but fuck it..


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 22 2010, 09:18 PM~18638111
> *Some fuck face on layitlow wrote this to me once..."A LINCOLN HOMIE CMON THE ONLY FOR DOOR I OWN IS A STATION WAGON AND MY HOUSE "
> 
> Fucker talks alot of shit and can't spell or write anything either...haha  :biggrin:
> *


Yea he got that rite 4 door wagon 4 all dem kids and child support they gotta pay!!! They cant trick out the baby mama 4 door wagon!! I be seeing u every where in my area 2 another real rider girls!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 23 2010, 12:42 AM~18638459
> *I be seein fools in they baby mama they see me and sheik together and want 2take pictures and shit and be like dam dog i miss lowriding and then get rite on lay it low and start talking shit!! ***** it been overrrr 4 your ass a long time ago since ROYALTY!!! Take your ass 2 dubs and above with that hoe shit!!! :guns:
> *


Real talk low people will always talk shit down here...Some people don't know the meaning of respect...Thats why lowrideing is all bullshit down here...Some people get that word brother hood vary twisted...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 23 2010, 12:58 AM~18638664
> *Yea he got that rite  4 door wagon 4 all dem kids and child support they gotta pay!!! They cant trick out the baby mama 4 door wagon!! I be seeing u every where in my area 2 another real rider girls!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

Its not hard 2 find me either 305 537 8262!!!


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2010, 09:44 PM~18638495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ENUFF SAID!! send your boy lo wanna them stickers!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 22 2010, 08:51 PM~18637751
> *man people be grabbing dicks with that 4 door shit....a ride is a ride whether it has 4 doors or 8 doors....who gives a fuck!!  People talk smack that i'm building a 4 door and do I care??  HELL NO!!  I got into an accident with my first towncar and I bought another....your shit is clean, fuck the haterz!
> *


ACCIDENT ???? WHERE ????? SHES COMING !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Sep 22 2010, 09:39 PM~18638420
> *lol itz coming
> *


 :x:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 22 2010, 10:20 PM~18638144
> *You got people on here from diffrent states(small towns)who get along & ride,chill hang with each other more then people down here...Miami lowrider seen is so fuckd up it ant even funny...*****'s talk shit they don't even have cars...
> *


X2


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 22 2010, 11:20 PM~18638144
> *You got people on here from diffrent states(small towns)who get along & ride,chill hang with each other more then people down here...Miami lowrider seen is so fuckd up it ant even funny...*****'s talk shit they don't even have cars...
> *


They don't own cars or they'll be ridin passenger side n they still go and hate I opened a topic on post ur rides of frontwheel drives on 22s or better n I have a couple ppl talkn shit. No matter wat u build a scotter a 2door a 4 door watever ur always gna have ppl talk shit specially the one dat dnt own shit n they mad so I say fuk wat they say build it for urself FUCK da HAtErs but they give u insperation to build it harder just so they can hate more :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 22 2010, 07:12 PM~18636387
> *wat it dew MIAMI, GOODTIMES TEXAS passin thru
> *


Wus going on TEXAS GT..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 23 2010, 05:15 AM~18640320
> *They don't own cars or they'll be ridin passenger side n they still go and hate I opened a topic on post ur rides of frontwheel drives on 22s or better n I have a couple ppl talkn shit. No matter wat u build a scotter a 2door a 4 door watever ur always gna have ppl talk shit specially the one dat dnt own shit n they mad so I say fuk wat they say build it for urself FUCK da HAtErs but they give u insperation to build it harder just so they can hate more :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn that 4 door cutty really started a big discussion...... :biggrin: you know if ****** are going to talk shit bout 4 doors why is it only about the cutty I mean how many big bodies caddys and big body Lincolns are out there a car is a car. Can someone please show me in the car customizing rule book where it says the to build a car it has to be a two door..... Yes a two door looks good but I will put lou's "Made you a hater" and claudios " so hood" up against many two doors out there and the two door will loose.... Sorry just my thoughts.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Ps: and I have said this before



IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS YOURE DOING SOMETHING WRONG..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea i know i started a discussion its just how i felt. I built my car for me n only me im the one driving it no one else i just get tired of hearing the 4 door talk.


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

LETS ALL JUST RIDE !!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 23 2010, 08:54 AM~18640409
> *Yea i know i started a discussion its just how i felt. I built my car for me n only me im the one driving it no one else i just get tired of hearing the 4 door talk.
> *



You hit it dead center "you build the car for you" ......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Sep 23 2010, 05:54 AM~18640409
> *Yea i know i started a discussion its just how i felt. I built my car for me n only me im the one driving it no one else i just get tired of hearing the 4 door talk.
> *


homie build your shit for you thats it  ive just noticed through all the years that ive been lowrideing , people talk more shit about your car when when you are trying to push for higher standards with it :dunno: my conlusion for myself when i see or hear rumors of certain people talking shit about me or my cars , i just throw more money into them and smile and say to myself OK NOW CATCH UP !!!!! :biggrin: 


goEA4DRkupA&feature


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

theres no better feeling when you ride by the beach and ppl take pics of the cars


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 23 2010, 09:57 AM~18641951
> *theres no better feeling when you ride by the beach and ppl take pics of the cars
> *


and when cops pull you over just to see the car


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 23 2010, 08:19 AM~18641169
> *homie build your shit for you thats it   ive just noticed through all the years that ive been lowrideing , people talk more shit about your car when when you are trying  to push for higher standards with it  :dunno: my conlusion for myself when i see or hear rumors of certain people talking shit about me or my cars , i just throw more money into them  and smile and say to myself OK NOW CATCH UP !!!!!  :biggrin:
> goEA4DRkupA&feature
> *


Now gentleman lets get back 2 building our 4 doors and makin some more fuckin money and ridin out i left my number on here so them ****** got an problem lets get 2 it grey town car u no what drive much props 4 these real riders that understand where im coming from!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 22 2010, 08:25 PM~18635932
> *5 Members: INKSTINCT003, sour diesel, DrtySth, MaDeNMiAmi305, Magik007
> WUS GOIN ON BRO... COMING OUT FRIDAY??
> *


Sup homie!!I've been working Friday nights graveyard shift..i'll swing by but in the daily before I head to work


----------



## dannyb (Aug 25, 2010)

We are looking for some Bad-Add Lowriders that want to be showcased in this new big attraction, held inside the South Florida International Auto Show!

Email us your pics at [email protected]

This is the big Auto Show you see on TV, Newspaper, and Radio!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

The 4 Door topic....

its a debate that will go on 4 ever....

I built a 4 door caddi back in 99-2000...loved that car and had a great time wit it...aboused the shit out if it, went to every hang out and cruise...sat it on 3 and grinded my tail lights in the ground everytime....paint done, interior done, moon roof, house grill , murals, sound system and 13's on vouges...and at the end of the day BITCH ASS ****** would still talk shit (one took a shot to their jaw at the KMART hangout) cuz it was a four door....they were all butt hurt when i was beating them at lil shows and at LOWRIDER(when that show actually had lowriders)FUK EM thats what i say...

theres gonna be SELF PROCLAIMED REAL RIDERS that say low lows have to be a 2 door...funny shit bout it though is lowriding started with 4 doors :uh: so dont know where the 2 door rule came from but its fuken stupid!!!

Bottom line build ur shit 4 u...no one else. if its done right and clean then ur str8...

End of the day people, better yet, BITCHES gonna talk shit no matter what u have or what u do!!!!


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 23 2010, 11:23 AM~18642675
> *The 4 Door topic....
> 
> its a debate that will go on 4 ever....
> ...


i remeber that lac that was an BAD ASS 4 door homie!! Just like he said stop talking are get your shit pushed back!! Thanks dog 4 that input real ****** stick together fuck the rest!!! next time am callin names and house callin u ******* if u come at my ****** again sideways!! Hateing ona ***** 4 TRYING!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

1lffj63XpzA&feature


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 23 2010, 03:17 PM~18644252
> *1lffj63XpzA&feature
> *


dayumm that ****** good.


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 23 2010, 01:56 PM~18644088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that roof alot!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 23 2010, 01:56 PM~18644088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that roof alot!! :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyb_@Sep 23 2010, 11:21 AM~18642655
> *We are looking for some Bad-Add Lowriders that want to be showcased in this new big attraction, held inside the South Florida International Auto Show!
> 
> Email us your pics at [email protected]
> ...


 :uh: damm who is gona waste money puttin there car in diz show??? :dunno: most people rather ride out to da cruise on nov 14 da beach is gona be pack wit custom cars riden :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 23 2010, 06:41 AM~18640378
> *Ps: and I have said this before
> IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS YOURE DOING SOMETHING WRONG..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

LIL ROLY™ :wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO, LIL ROLY™ :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Sep 23 2010, 04:33 PM~18645379
> *LIL ROLY™ :wave:
> *


que la verga locoaaaaaaaaassssssss :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 23 2010, 03:43 PM~18644942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


True that!! What up carlos!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 23 2010, 02:17 PM~18644252
> *1lffj63XpzA&feature
> *


DAM THATS THE SHYT FUNNY


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 23 2010, 05:49 PM~18645496
> *True that!! What up carlos!! :biggrin:
> *


What up, you coming to the hangout tommorow?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 23 2010, 05:24 PM~18645330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 23 2010, 04:24 PM~18645330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see you bought her back  cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 23 2010, 08:15 AM~18640320
> *They don't own cars or they'll be ridin passenger side n they still go and hate I opened a topic on post ur rides of frontwheel drives on 22s or better n I have a couple ppl talkn shit. No matter wat u build a scotter a 2door a 4 door watever ur always gna have ppl talk shit specially the one dat dnt own shit n they mad so I say fuk wat they say build it for urself FUCK da HAtErs but they give u insperation to build it harder just so they can hate more :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 23 2010, 08:36 AM~18640358
> *Damn that 4 door cutty really started a big discussion...... :biggrin: you know if ****** are going to talk shit bout 4 doors why is it only about the cutty I mean how many big bodies caddys and big body Lincolns are out there a car is a car. Can someone please show me in the car customizing rule book where it says the to build a car it has to be a two door..... Yes a two door looks good but I will put lou's "Made you a hater" and claudios " so hood" up against many two doors out there and the two door will loose.... Sorry just my thoughts..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 23 2010, 11:19 AM~18641169
> *homie build your shit for you thats it   ive just noticed through all the years that ive been lowrideing , people talk more shit about your car when when you are trying  to push for higher standards with it  :dunno: my conlusion for myself when i see or hear rumors of certain people talking shit about me or my cars , i just throw more money into them  and smile and say to myself OK NOW CATCH UP !!!!!  :biggrin:
> goEA4DRkupA&feature
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 23 2010, 02:23 PM~18642675
> *The 4 Door topic....
> 
> its a debate that will go on 4 ever....
> ...


x2 aman


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 23 2010, 07:24 PM~18645330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

this sucks no big bodys for sale dam


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 23 2010, 07:44 PM~18645943
> *this sucks no big bodys for sale dam
> *



i saw one on craigslist like 2days ago but for 5gs with 22all gold dayton n satelite check under rims or daytons :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 23 2010, 05:41 PM~18644420
> *I like that roof alot!! :biggrin:
> *



What roof? Hahahaha! What's up MIA!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 23 2010, 06:27 PM~18646401
> *i saw one on craigslist like 2days ago but for 5gs with 22all gold dayton n satelite check under rims or daytons :biggrin:
> *


i checked it out rather pass on that one


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

shit ***** i fucks with 4 doors all day :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 23 2010, 08:32 PM~18647080
> *shit ***** i fucks with 4 doors all day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but u on a whole other level i look up to a ***** like you one day ill be on ur status


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 23 2010, 04:24 PM~18645330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking goooooood
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need custom cylinder for high lift call for price
MIAMI CHOP SHOP 305-688-8981


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Another 4 door...................... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Sep 23 2010, 09:32 PM~18647080
> *shit ***** i fucks with 4 doors all day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i love dat bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 23 2010, 06:24 PM~18645330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 22 2010, 09:33 PM~18638341
> *Spoken like a true champ...! And I love my 4 door lincoln...! Ill ride anyday of the week..! And I seen more 4 door cars here...but a car is a car....if its clean and u own it ride that bitch till u blow a seal...! From being an outsider I see a lot of trash talking about non-sense..and u wonder why florida..miami in general aint shit....u got boys out in the woods ready to ride down here..hours away to hang with u guys...but u won't even break a fuckin thought on going half way to their city....! I sit and watch what goes on in all these forums and I hear what is said back home in la...and its not good...lowriding family gangs and car clubs are forever....not like a season change...once ur in u better die out or get voted out....! NO QUESTIONS ASKED.... That's just my input since I don't say much...! And if I offended anyone sorry but u must be one of the ones that fall into that category...!
> *


Some People Jus cant handle the Truth Well Spoken!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 24 2010, 08:56 AM~18650161
> *Another 4 door...................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 *oh theres a car in that p!c d!dnt see !t....*:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 24 2010, 11:13 AM~18651241
> *:0 oh theres a car in that p!c d!dnt see !t....:biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

if anybody needs adaptors, ko spinners or hammmers hit me up


i got a shipment in of 200 hammers, 200 sets of adaptors and 150 sets of spinners


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 24 2010, 06:00 AM~18650177
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i love dat bitch :biggrin:
> *


That hoe bad ass fuck!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

FOR SALE [ 3 PUMP, 8 BATT] $ 5000 OBO.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

IBB Church presents

Fall Benifit Car Show

Saturday, Oct. 9, 2010. 11am-4pm

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS

Plaques Awarded to the TOP 30 BEST IN SHOW

Registration $20

ALL PROCEEDS BENIFIT WORLD MISSIONS

17701 NW 57th ave, Miami fl 33055

For more info call 305.205.5219. Or. 786.337.5256


This is not a show hosted by me but it's for a great cause let's go and support it


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Sep 23 2010, 07:34 PM~18645390
> *Que la verga LOCO, LIL ROLY™ :wave:
> *


wut dey do... :wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Sep 23 2010, 10:23 PM~18647566
> *looking goooooood
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKL3M2roqHQ


anybody heard of 50 TYSON.... this ****** raw...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

hangout bound lets see if them real riders and full time lowriders gon be out there and all the crybabys crying about the game's changed let's see who rides.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Sep 24 2010, 06:19 PM~18655054
> *hangout bound lets see if them real riders and full time lowriders gon be out there and all the crybabys crying about the game's changed let's see who rides.
> *


que la verga loco


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I had someone PM me about carpeting a subwoofer box and deleted the pm with the phone number by mistake, if you see this hit me up again...thanks


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

JUICED96,Sep 24 2010, 10:00 PM












Wanna trade...lol :biggrin:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

THAT LOOKS LIKE MY TWIN! :wow:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 24 2010, 11:41 PM~18656026
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE MY TWIN!  :wow:
> *


lol, brothers man, I saw that lincoln for sale a few months ago or am I crazy??


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

YEA. IM STILL SELLING IT.


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

WHUT UP WATSON? I KNOW U OUT THERE.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 24 2010, 11:52 PM~18656096
> *YEA. IM STILL SELLING IT.
> *


cool man, good luck...Watson has mentioned your lincoln to me like a week ago because your set up is what I'm aiming for but 2 pump. I wanted 4 batteries on each side cause I wanted some trunk space since its my daily and was not sure if it fit but I've seen a few lincoln and yours so i know I can do it. i'm going to build the rack next week..


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

IM HAVING SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT SELLING IT.


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

7 Members: ErickaNjr, IIMPALAA, JUICED96, Tru2DaGame, lalo22, *EXECUTION,** SHORTY84* :wave:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any big bodys for sale 93-96 fleetwood


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 24 2010, 11:57 PM~18656125
> *IM HAVING SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT SELLING IT.
> *



don't do it man...I'll juice my shit and start going to hang outs more often and roll out the 2 white lincolns, even though I'm going to end up painting it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: your shit is clean man, keep it......why you want to sell it though?


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

I WAS GONNA BUILD A G-BODY. BUT IMA JUST KEEP DA LINCOLN.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 25 2010, 12:04 AM~18656173
> *I WAS GONNA BUILD A G-BODY. BUT IMA JUST KEEP DA LINCOLN.
> *


Glad I can help you realize you need to keep this Lincoln...


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18656150
> *don't do it man...I'll juice my shit and start going to hang outs more often and roll out the 2 white lincolns, even though I'm going to end up painting it.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  your shit is clean man, keep it......why you want to sell it though?
> *


Dont forget me!! 3 linc!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 24 2010, 11:54 PM~18656103
> *WHUT UP WATSON?  I KNOW U OUT THERE.
> *


What's good homie :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 25 2010, 12:42 AM~18656458
> *Dont forget me!! 3 linc!! :thumbsup:
> *


yours is white too!?!?! I mean it doesn't matter what color but damn, 3 white lincolns will be destryin shit! lol


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18656754
> *yours is white too!?!?!  I mean it doesn't matter what color but damn, 3 white lincolns will be destryin shit!  lol
> *


Its grey with 4 pumps 10 batt im goin candy red on it tho!! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 25 2010, 01:48 AM~18657057
> *Its grey with 4 pumps 10 batt im goin candy red on it tho!! :biggrin:
> *


fuck it, 3 lincolns anyway!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

where them big bodys at


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anybody know who has 175/70/14 tires for sale :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Sep 25 2010, 05:45 PM~18660824
> *Does anybody know who has 175/70/14 tires for sale :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


Reds has em.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

25TH STREET RIDERS C.C.
ONE CHAPTER ONE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Sep 25 2010, 07:45 PM~18660824
> *Does anybody know who has 175/70/14 tires for sale :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


reds


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 22 2010, 02:47 PM~18632567
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1931244754.html
> *



Anyone been able to get in contact with buddy?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TH!S !S FOR BUDDY W!TH THE 4 DOOR*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 25 2010, 07:11 PM~18661327
> *Anyone been able to get in contact with buddy?
> *


woowww that car looks like it went to shitttt! me and raul spent the whole night baggin that car. shit was super clean! people can't ever take car of shit.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

do you have his # :squint:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

I DONT NORMALLY TALK IN HERE, BUT I SEE THIS FOUR DOOR STUFF GOING ON AND I THINK THAT ITS PRETTY IGNORANT FROM ALOT OF PEOPLE TO HATE ON 4 DOORS. THERES ALOT OF 4 DOORS THAT ARE MUCH CLEANER THAN SOME 2 DOORS AND I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE PUT ALOT OF MONEY AND WORK ON THE RIDES THEY OWN. AND ITS ALSO FUNNY HOW PEOPLE HERE ARE SAYING "OH YEAH, F..K THE 4 DOOR HATERS" BUT WHEN YOU GO JOINT A CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN THEY REJECT YOU BECAUSE YOU GOT A 4 DOOR AND ITS THE "CLUB" RULES....AND YE THEY GOT 4 DOORS CADILLAC AND TOWN CARS ON THEIR CLUB.....SO WHOEVER GOT A 4 DOOR (non- cadillac or lincoln) DONT GIVE UP ON YOUR PROJECT....JUST MY OPINION....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Sep 25 2010, 08:59 PM~18662233
> *I DONT NORMALLY TALK IN HERE, BUT I SEE THIS FOUR DOOR STUFF GOING ON AND I THINK THAT ITS PRETTY IGNORANT FROM ALOT OF PEOPLE TO HATE ON 4 DOORS. THERES ALOT OF 4 DOORS THAT ARE MUCH CLEANER THAN SOME 2 DOORS AND I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE PUT ALOT OF MONEY AND WORK ON THE RIDES THEY OWN. AND ITS ALSO FUNNY HOW PEOPLE HERE ARE SAYING "OH YEAH, F..K THE 4 DOOR HATERS" BUT WHEN YOU GO JOINT A CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN THEY REJECT YOU BECAUSE YOU GOT A 4 DOOR AND ITS THE  "CLUB" RULES....AND YE THEY GOT 4 DOORS CADILLAC AND TOWN CARS ON THEIR CLUB.....SO WHOEVER GOT A 4 DOOR (non- cadillac or lincoln) DONT GIVE UP ON YOUR PROJECT....JUST MY OPINION....
> *



this a rule apply's for a few clubs...! this rule been goin on for many years.. only 4drs are luxury 4drs. (lacs and linc's)


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Fuck who ever got problem with a 4door who the fuck are they judge keep doin your thing you got these haters all on you so you must be doin something right. We all just gota ride and stop worrying bout wat the next ***** doin and wurry bout your own shyt. Dale every one smoke a blunt and chill dale.


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 25 2010, 11:50 AM~18659473
> *fuck it, 3 lincolns anyway!
> *


Hell yea lets ride 2 the sun come up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Sep 25 2010, 08:59 PM~18662233
> *I DONT NORMALLY TALK IN HERE, BUT I SEE THIS FOUR DOOR STUFF GOING ON AND I THINK THAT ITS PRETTY IGNORANT FROM ALOT OF PEOPLE TO HATE ON 4 DOORS. THERES ALOT OF 4 DOORS THAT ARE MUCH CLEANER THAN SOME 2 DOORS AND I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE PUT ALOT OF MONEY AND WORK ON THE RIDES THEY OWN. AND ITS ALSO FUNNY HOW PEOPLE HERE ARE SAYING "OH YEAH, F..K THE 4 DOOR HATERS" BUT WHEN YOU GO JOINT A CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN THEY REJECT YOU BECAUSE YOU GOT A 4 DOOR AND ITS THE  "CLUB" RULES....AND YE THEY GOT 4 DOORS CADILLAC AND TOWN CARS ON THEIR CLUB.....SO WHOEVER GOT A 4 DOOR (non- cadillac or lincoln) DONT GIVE UP ON YOUR PROJECT....JUST MY OPINION....
> *


Thank u!! enuff said rite there big dog!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Sep 26 2010, 12:38 AM~18662434
> *Hell yea lets ride 2 the sun come up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

God damn I tought This Was Miami fest Not 4 door fest shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

WE GOTTA SUPPORT ALL THEM 4 DOORS OUT THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 25 2010, 06:14 PM~18661352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo when homie finish his shit we going 2 call it THE PURPLE HATER EATER!! Lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> Yo when homie finish his shit we going 2 call it THE PURPLE HATER EATER!! Lol!! :biggrin:
> [/quote
> lmao soon ill be done. And yea we got a serious thing started with the 4 door topic


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 25 2010, 08:14 PM~18661352
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dam ive always wanted to have a 4door cutlass besides my 2door especially with the euro front on it i like it n u can also find them really clean for pretty cheap...fuk dat ima buy me one and make it a lowrider meanwhile i keep my 2door on 4s :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Sep 24 2010, 08:58 PM~18656132
> *7 Members: ErickaNjr, IIMPALAA, JUICED96, Tru2DaGame, lalo22, EXECUTION, SHORTY84 :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kid_Buick_@Sep 22 2010, 12:07 PM~18632771
> *If anyone might be interested.
> Album with more pics: http://img80.imageshack.us/g/sdc13424c.jpg/
> craigslist ad with the long explanation: http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1966229258.html
> ...



1500


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 25 2010, 06:14 PM~18661352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dnt kno but


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont kno but dat red wagon is harddd


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

I WISH I STILL HAD THIS ONE!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 26 2010, 10:30 AM~18663611
> *dam ive always wanted to have a 4door cutlass besides my 2door especially with the euro front on it i like it n u can also find them really clean for pretty cheap...fuk dat ima buy me one and make it a lowrider meanwhile i keep my 2door on 4s :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak:  :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Sep 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18664780
> *I WISH I STILL HAD THIS ONE!
> 
> 
> ...



dam dat bitch was clean i love any cutlass with the stocks n hub caps beauty :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

anybody sellin some 24inch dub belligios ?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR :biggrin: ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!


































GOING BACK TO THE HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 12:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :h5:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 02:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 02:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 03:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


getting some work done huh!! Nice man!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone parting out a towncar? I need the horns and the braket. i have a 97, i dunno if the 90-94 is the same...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 02:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT 4 DOORS DO YOUR THING BIG BOY


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 12:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


shit tite work danny


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 12:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhweeeee!.... That shit looking good primo!...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Sep 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18665189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 02:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...... :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 26 2010, 08:04 PM~18667111
> *NICE...... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS.. I SEE U BRINGING THE 64 BACK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE..


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wat chanel the game on


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 03:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: My ***** doc305!!!str8 props


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 03:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 12:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice color D :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 01:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.  but doesn't look like the booth I sent you to.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Sep 26 2010, 08:34 PM~18667335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Sep 26 2010, 10:00 PM~18668230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS...NAW I TOOK IT TO PANCHOS SHOP


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 03:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 09:27 PM~18668528
> *THANKS
> *


Looks nice what color is it?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Sep 26 2010, 10:32 PM~18668598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS.... ITS A GREEN THAT I HAD MADE IT HAS ALOT OF METALLIC IN IT.. ITS CALLED CRONIC GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18668701
> *THANKS *****   YOU BEEN LOST ***** AINT SEEN U IN A MINUTE.
> THANKS.... ITS A GREEN THAT I HAD MADE IT HAS ALOT OF METALLIC IN IT.. ITS CALLED CRONIC GREEN  :biggrin:
> *


Ohhh i like the color bitch looks hard


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 11:41 PM~18668701
> *THANKS *****   YOU BEEN LOST ***** AINT SEEN U IN A MINUTE.
> THANKS.... ITS A GREEN THAT I HAD MADE IT HAS ALOT OF METALLIC IN IT.. ITS CALLED CRONIC GREEN  :biggrin:
> *


no prob. yea i know im doing a whodini. but im still around


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Sep 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18668721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> > Yo when homie finish his shit we going 2 call it THE PURPLE HATER EATER!! Lol!! :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > lmao soon ill be done. And yea we got a serious thing started with the 4 door topic
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 01:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice color


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Fuck a 4 Door HATER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

couple more 4 DOORS :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Look!ng good cad!llac/l!ncoln D :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

coming soon.....
heres a pic of my new project
'68 Vert 


here it in when it had just got to the shop..









and now


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 27 2010, 08:48 AM~18671762
> *coming soon.....
> heres a pic of my new project
> '68 Vert
> ...


NICE .. LETS KEEP IT THIS TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: AND HAVE SOME *GOODTIMES*
IN IT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 12:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN THE STREET. LOOKING REAL NICE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 27 2010, 11:16 AM~18671942
> *NICE .. LETS KEEP IT THIS TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND HAVE SOME GOODTIMES
> IN IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

PPL ALSO FORGOT THAT THE LOWRIDER SHOWS WERE ALL ABOUT THE EUROS AND MINIS I GOT OLD VIDEOS OF LOWRIDER AND ITS FULL OF MINIS AND EUROS AND IMPALAS TOO 4 DOOR OR NOT U GOT IT BRING IT AS FOR MY PART EVERYONE SAYS BUY A REGAL GET A CUTLAS GET A CADDY GET A LINCOLN Y SO I CAN BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE FUCK THAT I BUILD WHAT I WANT AND DO IT FOR ME NOT FOR ANYONE BUT THEN AGAIN THE HATERS ARE ALWAYSE AT WORK NO TIME FOR SLEEP 24HRS A DAY IF HATERS WOULD GET PAID FOR ALL THE TIMES THEY HATE THEYD BE RICHER THAN THE PRESIDENT!

JUST MY 2 CENTS NO OFFENSE TO ANYONE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

qM4jmjhYH_I&feature


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

WHERE THE PICS AT 94 PIMP LAC?????? :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Sep 27 2010, 05:08 PM~18674271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 27 2010, 05:57 PM~18674662
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DAMN TALK ABOUT " SHAKE WHAT'CHA MOMMA GAVE YA"*

:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

this past weekend my boi nick given it the final sealant over da craftsman art work done by my brother(PLAYTIME),Nick u left it looking wet :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Sep 27 2010, 06:45 AM~18670793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS I CANT WAIT TO START RIDIN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 27 2010, 10:48 AM~18671762
> *coming soon.....
> heres a pic of my new project
> '68 Vert
> ...


 :wow: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 27 2010, 03:01 PM~18674696
> *:thumbsup: love that album
> x2 or is he waiting for the ride out?  :cheesy:
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :x:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 05:40 PM~18674989
> *this past weekend my boi nick given it the final sealant over da craftsman art work done by my  brother(PLAYTIME),Nick u left it looking wet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 06:40 PM~18674989
> *this past weekend my boi nick given it the final sealant over da craftsman art work done by my  brother(PLAYTIME),Nick u left it looking wet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



SICK ASS PIC PIMP LAC!!!!! THIS IS JUST THE BEGGINING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 27 2010, 03:46 PM~18675032
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


 thanks 4 da love homie ur lincoln is also lookin nice :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 12:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good D :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 27 2010, 08:48 AM~18671762
> *coming soon.....
> heres a pic of my new project
> '68 Vert
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

ErickaNjr, LIL ROLY™ :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Sep 27 2010, 05:49 PM~18675053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 06:45 PM~18675023
> *:x:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 27 2010, 05:57 PM~18674662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Sep 27 2010, 11:16 AM~18671942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 27 2010, 02:57 PM~18674662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Sep 27 2010, 05:05 PM~18675177
> *ErickaNjr, LIL ROLY™  :wave:
> *


was good man


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18674989
> *this past weekend my boi nick given it the final sealant over da craftsman art work done by my  brother(PLAYTIME),Nick u left it looking wet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 27 2010, 06:01 PM~18676203
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YOURS :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 27 2010, 08:07 PM~18677441
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:wave: :wave: hi from mexico be bak home on weds :biggrin:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone know where in Miami I can get fenders rolled?


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> coming soon.....
> heres a pic of my new project
> '68 Vert
> here it in when it had just got to the shop..
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18674989
> *this past weekend my boi nick given it the final sealant over da craftsman art work done by my  brother(PLAYTIME),Nick u left it looking wet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18674989
> *this past weekend my boi nick given it the final sealant over da craftsman art work done by my  brother(PLAYTIME),Nick u left it looking wet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 27 2010, 08:48 AM~18671762
> *coming soon.....
> heres a pic of my new project
> '68 Vert
> ...


GOOD LUCK GT WITH THAT RAG HOMIE IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET US KNOW GT UP


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@Sep 27 2010, 11:30 PM~18678365
> *Anyone know where in Miami I can get fenders rolled?
> *



for big rims if so call my boy bouchi he does evrybodys car from downsouth candy and all 786-2319136 tell him jd sent u :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 28 2010, 08:19 AM~18679902
> *for big rims if so call my boy bouchi he does evrybodys car from downsouth candy and all 786-2319136 tell him jd sent u :biggrin:
> *



whats go!ng on ese...... :biggrin: what the hell you do!ng !n mex!co...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 12:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR   :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


THE BIG M BABY


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 28 2010, 07:52 AM~18679984
> *whats go!ng on ese......  :biggrin: what the hell you do!ng !n mex!co...
> *



doin an inspection in tampico mexico on a cargoship :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 28 2010, 04:51 AM~18679700
> *GOOD LUCK GT WITH THAT RAG HOMIE IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET US KNOW GT UP
> *


Thanks homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 28 2010, 06:20 AM~18680044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

shorty 84 que bola ***** u goin to bahamas or wat :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 08:34 PM~18677734
> *:nicoderm:
> *


caddy lookin real nice


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 28 2010, 05:19 AM~18679902
> *for big rims if so call my boy bouchi he does evrybodys car from downsouth candy and all 786-2319136 tell him jd sent u :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BRIZIO TIRES 1755 W 31 PL. HIALEAH.. NEXT TO FORMER KING AUTO
HAS 16 TIRES IN STOCK (155 80 13) AS OF THURSDAY. THE CHEAPEST I COULD FIND.. 37 BUCKS EACH... HERES THE NUMBER...786 447 3179..
:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Sep 28 2010, 07:21 AM~18680289
> *caddy lookin real nice
> *


  thanks homie,still a work in progress


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

pic i found my brothers(PLAYTIME) REGAL


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18674989
> *this past weekend my boi nick given it the final sealant over da craftsman art work done by my  brother(PLAYTIME),Nick u left it looking wet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ...... :thumbsup: looks' good..


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 28 2010, 10:21 AM~18681563
> *  pic i found my brothers(PLAYTIME) REGAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 28 2010, 08:06 AM~18680009
> *THE BIG M BABY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Sep 26 2010, 03:42 PM~18665127
> *I PAINTED MY SHIT YESTERDAY... ANOTHER 4-DOOR  :biggrin:  ..... ~Majestics~ ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Homie... good thing i Traded mine if not they would almost be twins :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 28 2010, 10:21 AM~18681563
> *  pic i found my brothers(PLAYTIME) REGAL
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!.... that shit clean as fuk.. :cheesy:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 28 2010, 11:21 AM~18681563
> *  pic i found my brothers(PLAYTIME) REGAL
> 
> 
> ...


A regal is like a 63 for me ima build one when im done with my cutty. Clean as regal btw rep that down south


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 27 2010, 08:48 AM~18671762
> *coming soon.....
> heres a pic of my new project
> '68 Vert
> ...


What your in GT now What happen to SOG?


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 28 2010, 01:21 PM~18681563
> *  pic i found my brothers(PLAYTIME) REGAL
> 
> 
> ...


Regal is nice, my lil brother in laws regal is exact same paint and rag.


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

If i make a plexiglass cover for under my hood, Does anyone know if it would melt. I might only put it on, when I go out to shows or hangouts. But still its atleast an hrs worth of driving. Not sure if it would melt on me.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 27 2010, 06:40 PM~18674989
> *this past weekend my boi nick given it the final sealant over da craftsman art work done by my  brother(PLAYTIME),Nick u left it looking wet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


oye, that car looks sick in person... cant wait to see it ridin


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 28 2010, 07:28 PM~18686702
> *oye, that car looks sick in person... cant wait to see it ridin
> *


 :scrutinize: thanks chulow,got to wet sand n buff next


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy+Sep 28 2010, 03:09 PM~18683931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!  All day reppin down SOUTH! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Sep 28 2010, 08:41 PM~18687736
> *Thanks!   All day reppin down SOUTH! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Sep 28 2010, 06:39 PM~18686152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :squint:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 28 2010, 08:45 PM~18687783
> *:yes:
> *


Nice pic..


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Sep 28 2010, 10:21 AM~18681563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


homie, 4sure what ever u use to hold your plexiglass up will not hold it with the heat. so itll come off and the glass on the engine will end up melting


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Sep 29 2010, 12:02 AM~18688006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@Sep 28 2010, 07:18 PM~18686580
> *If i make a plexiglass cover for under my hood, Does anyone know if it would melt. I might only put it on, when I go out to shows or hangouts. But still its atleast an hrs worth of driving. Not sure if it would melt on me.
> *


you could try using lexan it has a higher melting temp and its unbreakable!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*GOOD MORN!NG DADE, [email protected] AND THE PALM COUNT!ES...*


:biggrin:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Sep 29 2010, 05:07 AM~18690585
> *you could try using lexan it has a higher melting temp and its unbreakable!
> *


Well it doesnt necessarily need to be see through since its going to get painted, it can be sheet metal or even fiberglass. i just need something that wont melt with the heat and also I though of plexiglass cause its cheap, cause i would need a full size piece thats about 54"x30" more or less.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

7 Members: lowbikeon20z, xxmikexx13, TiggerLS, *SHORTY84*, MAAANDO, *95rangeron14z*, Slow N Low

watsup goodtimes


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

wass up MIA check out my new website its the hottest social website around check it out and let me know http://www.flawlessidez.com


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Sep 29 2010, 09:43 AM~18692027
> *7 Members: lowbikeon20z, xxmikexx13, TiggerLS, SHORTY84, MAAANDO, 95rangeron14z, Slow N Low
> 
> watsup goodtimes
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Watson...what it dew, mayne! Get at me!!! I'm in Pompano on my way to Miami!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 29 2010, 05:19 PM~18694115
> *Watson...what it dew, mayne! Get at me!!! I'm in Pompano on my way to Miami!
> *


whats good homie...My shit out of commission...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

D-bo...I sent you a pm so call a ***** up


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 29 2010, 05:47 PM~18694298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

i need to talk to the guy the that has this bike if u can pm or some help me out to talk to him thanx


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Sep 29 2010, 01:26 PM~18693192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnn this bitch is harddd


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

im still looking for a fleetwood clean no projects


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 29 2010, 06:34 PM~18694661
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The old owner or the new one


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have 2 - 10" ProHopper Pistons for sale. Were rebuilt and only used for a month. I'm asking $60, and if you need it shipped $70. Let me know. I'll include the fittings if you need them, I just need these gone, I purchased new ones and don't need these no more. PM me....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Sep 29 2010, 04:34 PM~18694661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pic,


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

FLORIDA CAR LOCATED IN PLANT CITY FL 
38K OG MILES SECOND OWNER 4000 OBO NOTHINGS WRITTIN IN STONE IF U WER TO TEST IT OUT ULL FALL IN LOVE THE PICS DONT DO MY MC ANY JUSTICE WUTSO EVER SHIPPIN IS BUYERS REPONSIBLITY

CKECK OUT THE LINK IN MY SIGNATURE FOR MORE PICS


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone building a 63 or 66 impala coupe they got parts cars at upullit off griffin


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 09:39 PM~18696016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


An LS is the only car i would ever trade my towncar for.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 29 2010, 11:11 PM~18696881
> *An LS is the only car i would ever trade my towncar for.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  HELL I WOULDA PROLLY TOOK U UP THAT BUT I JUST PICKED UP A LINC LIKE A MNTH AGO......  

4 OBO


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 11:14 PM~18696907
> * HELL I WOULDA PROLLY TOOK U UP THAT BUT I JUST PICKED UP A LINC LIKE A MNTH AGO......
> 
> 4 OBO
> *



Damn wish I would have seen it earlier....  :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18696982
> *Damn wish I would have seen it earlier....   :biggrin:
> *


  
HELL YEA BRO 
WHEN I DIDNT WANT TO SELL IT EVERYBODY WANTED TO BUY IT NOW THAT I NEED TO SELL IT NO ONE GOTS IT LOL


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 11:23 PM~18697002
> *
> HELL YEA BRO
> WHEN I DIDNT WANT TO SELL IT EVERYBODY WANTED TO BUY IT NOW THAT I NEED TO SELL IT NO ONE GOTS IT LOL
> *



Its always the same shit man...when i was looking for another towncar after i was in an accident with my previous one, I couldn't find anything!! Now after I already found one, THEY ARE EVERYWHERE!! lol

You missed out, shit so did I!! *magic dust* PUFF!! 8/20/2010** HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18697148
> *Its always the same shit man...when i was looking for another towncar after i was in an accident with my previous one, I couldn't find anything!!  Now after I already found one, THEY ARE EVERYWHERE!!  lol
> 
> You missed out, shit so did I!!  *magic dust* PUFF!!  8/20/2010**  HAHA  :biggrin:
> ...


  clean!!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Sep 29 2010, 11:35 PM~18697178
> * clean!!!
> *



 Thanks homie..


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 29 2010, 11:33 PM~18697148
> *Its always the same shit man...when i was looking for another towncar after i was in an accident with my previous one, I couldn't find anything!!  Now after I already found one, THEY ARE EVERYWHERE!!  lol
> 
> You missed out, shit so did I!!  *magic dust* PUFF!!  8/20/2010**  HAHA  :biggrin:
> ...


HELL YEA BRO LOOKS GOOD THIS IS THE ONE I PICKED UP


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 11:38 PM~18697211
> *HELL YEA BRO LOOKS GOOD THIS IS THE ONE I PICKED UP
> 
> 
> ...



Damn cartier n everything?? you doin big things, lol... Looks nice!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 29 2010, 11:44 PM~18697300
> *Damn cartier n everything??  you doin big things, lol...  Looks nice!
> *


LOL YEA BRO....DAMN U NOTICED THAT QUICK AND YEA BRO AS SOON AS THE MC SELLS ITLL BE ON DZ AND SHOULD BE GETTINGFRAME WORK DONE 

WUT ARE THE PLANS ON URS


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 11:46 PM~18697339
> *LOL YEA BRO....DAMN U NOTICED THAT QUICK AND YEA BRO AS SOON AS THE MC SELLS ITLL BE ON DZ AND SHOULD BE GETTINGFRAME WORK DONE
> 
> WUT ARE THE PLANS ON URS
> *



I want to cut it ASAP!! I have everything because I took it out of my other towncar but I just haven't had time to put in any work. I have the metal to build the rack, so hopefully that gets done within the next 2 weeks. Once the rack is built everything else is cake...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 30 2010, 12:09 AM~18697620
> *I want to cut it ASAP!!  I have everything because I took it out of my other towncar but I just haven't had time to put in any work.  I have the metal to build the rack, so hopefully that gets done within the next 2 weeks.  Once the rack is built everything else is cake...
> *


HELL YEA


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 08:39 PM~18696016
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I love it clean as fuk :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 30 2010, 08:23 AM~18699463
> *I love it clean as fuk :biggrin:
> *


hell yea thanks bro spread the word


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Wats for sale in miami pm me


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

*For Sale *

A brand new Marzocchi Pump Head / Gear # 9 Gladius 
I paid $100 brand new about 4 months back. I'm askin $70 obo. 
PM me for more info.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im looking for 2- 13x6 100 spoke rims, no knockoffs needed


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18695732
> *I have 2 - 10" ProHopper Pistons for sale.  Were rebuilt and only used for a month.  I'm asking $60, and if you need it shipped $70.  Let me know.  I'll include the fittings if you need them, I just need these gone, I purchased new ones and don't need these no more.  PM me....
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Sep 30 2010, 02:55 PM~18703849
> *For Sale
> 
> A brand new Marzocchi Pump Head / Gear # 9 Gladius
> ...


Will u do 50 for it!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18697148
> *Its always the same shit man...when i was looking for another towncar after i was in an accident with my previous one, I couldn't find anything!!  Now after I already found one, THEY ARE EVERYWHERE!!  lol
> 
> You missed out, shit so did I!!  *magic dust* PUFF!!  8/20/2010**  HAHA  :biggrin:
> ...


I likes real clean homie


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 30 2010, 10:28 PM~18706142
> *I likes real clean homie
> *


thanks homie  :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

3 Members: lowbikeon20z, 2-Face '64, *Tru2DaGame*

yooo hows the car looking


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry look a like pro l.a pesco pumps we sale pumps -set ups 
custom paint anycolor -chrome-gold and we do install and
make it the way u want call miami chop shop for price 305-688-8981
-786-380-6468


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 30 2010, 09:04 PM~18705474
> *
> *


Whats good DRE


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Good morning...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 1 2010, 06:06 AM~18709591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 30 2010, 08:04 PM~18705474
> *
> *


Nice avatar.. :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Sep 30 2010, 10:10 PM~18708024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY THANK YOU SIR... JUST PROOF THAT IS GETTING WORKED ON :happysad:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 30 2010, 10:35 PM~18707634
> *we carry look a like pro l.a pesco pumps we sale pumps -set ups
> custom paint anycolor -chrome-gold and we do install and
> make it the way u want call miami chop shop for price 305-688-8981
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2010, 11:59 AM~18710566
> *NOT MUCH. JUST KICKING BACK
> WHY THANK YOU SIR... JUST PROOF THAT IS GETTING WORKED ON  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 1 2010, 09:06 AM~18709591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice bling bling mu fuckas :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Sep 30 2010, 02:55 PM~18703849
> *For Sale
> 
> A brand new Marzocchi Pump Head / Gear # 9 Gladius
> ...


SOLD!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*HANGOUT TONIGHT............................TOWERSHOPS.*</span></span>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2010, 05:05 PM~18713180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

whts good i got regal parts for sale... and i also got a set of reinforced upper and lower traillin arms for sale...holla at me for info.... (786)2859964


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2010, 04:05 PM~18713180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2010, 08:59 AM~18710566
> *NOT MUCH. JUST KICKING BACK
> WHY THANK YOU SIR... JUST PROOF THAT IS GETTING WORKED ON  :happysad:
> *


WHATS GOOD GT HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND G TIMERS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 1 2010, 02:01 PM~18712614
> *IM THERE*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2010, 11:59 AM~18710566
> *NOT MUCH. JUST KICKING BACK
> 
> *


Same here man just vibeing...I would had been at the hangout but my car on some other shit but w.e. how that chevy coming a long????


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 1 2010, 06:05 PM~18713180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THE COLOR MATCH WHEELS. :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone got a front bumper for a 2 door cutlass 4 sale


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 1 2010, 06:32 PM~18714600
> *Same here man just vibeing...I would had been at the hangout but my car on some other shit but w.e. how that chevy coming a long????
> *


KOOL. THE CHEVY ALMOST OUT. FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD. :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face  but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise :biggrin: near you ...........


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18717514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:.....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno wtf you talkin about....don't be puttin my name out there as a hater because I don't hate on shit and i don't give a fuck what you be building....we agreed to pretend we don't exsist to each other and you already once replied to one of my post, and now you puttin my name out there.....drop it, its gettin old


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 2 2010, 09:23 AM~18717759
> *I dunno wtf you talkin about....don't be puttin my name out there as a hater because I don't hate on shit and i don't give a fuck what you be building....we agreed to pretend we don't exsist to each other and you already once replied to one of my post, and now you puttin my name out there.....drop it, its gettin old
> *


just quoteing on that last comment you made a while back , when you said that its funny how i post pics of a car i once owned and i had told you dont spit up it might land right back on you  i never called you a hater  dont take things to the heart homie  im all about building cars and seeing others cars come out , this sport is more than a hobby to me its a life style :biggrin: ....... just do your thang its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Oct 2 2010, 08:59 AM~18717601
> *:wow:.....
> *


what up pimp  you almost ready to ride :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 09:42 AM~18717886
> *what up pimp    you almost ready to ride :biggrin:
> *


wat it do' yeah bro counting these days till... nov'


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 12:41 PM~18717877
> *just quoteing on that last comment you made a while back , when you said that its funny how i post pics of a car i once owned  and i had told you dont spit up it might land right back on you    i never called you a hater   dont take things to the heart homie   im all about building cars and seeing others cars come out , this sport is more than a hobby to me its a life style  :biggrin: ....... just do your thang  its all good  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah because I commented on a picture you posted and you got offended and told me to mind my own business and to pretend you don't exist. It was "your" original plan, so why don't we stick to it and really, just pretend i don't exist and I'll do the same and pretend you don't exist...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Oct 2 2010, 09:47 AM~18717916
> *wat it do' yeah bro counting these days till... nov'
> *


tell me about it bro , been working on a bunch cars back and forth hopefully it all gets done :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 2 2010, 09:50 AM~18717930
> *Yeah because I commented on a picture you posted and you got offended and told me to mind my own business and to pretend you don't exist.  It was "your" original plan, so why don't we stick to it and really, just pretend i don't exist and I'll do the same and pretend you don't exist...
> *


 do your thang :thumbsup:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 09:51 AM~18717938
> *tell me about it bro , been working on a bunch cars back and forth hopefully it all gets done  :biggrin:
> *


that wat im talkin bout, :yes:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

CADDYBOY 

:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Oct 2 2010, 09:55 AM~18717975
> *that wat im talkin bout, :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

calm down gentelmen lets stay focused on the streets homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 2 2010, 01:02 PM~18718003
> *calm down gentelmen lets stay focused on the streets homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 2 2010, 10:02 AM~18718003
> *calm down gentelmen lets stay focused on the streets homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


been focused on the streets since the early 90's its all good in my part


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 09:56 AM~18717982
> *CADDYBOY
> 
> :wave:
> *


Was up execution ima slide threw in a lil holla at me


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 10:06 AM~18718024
> *been focused on the streets since the early 90's its all good in my part
> *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work cuz!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18717514
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*last LOWRIDER TAMPA SHOW.....*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: d d d d dammit man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 09:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


good to see the regal back home cant wait to see it break happy homes again..


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

TEAM BORRACHOS MISTER ED Chulow ErickaNjr 1bumpercracker


thanks homie's


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 2 2010, 12:16 PM~18718719
> *last LOWRIDER TAMPA SHOW.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic's ed


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 01:20 PM~18718993
> *TEAM BORRACHOS  MISTER ED  Chulow  ErickaNjr  1bumpercracker
> thanks homie's
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn when did you get it back


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Oct 2 2010, 04:20 PM~18718993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 09:41 AM~18717877
> *just quoteing on that last comment you made a while back , when you said that its funny how i post pics of a car i once owned  and i had told you dont spit up it might land right back on you    i never called you a hater   dont take things to the heart homie   im all about building cars and seeing others cars come out , this sport is more than a hobby to me its a life style  :biggrin: ....... just do your thang  its all good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: motivation!! cant wait to see it in the streets :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 2 2010, 10:17 AM~18717170
> *KOOL. THE CHEVY ALMOST OUT. FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD.  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:...Nice I cant wait to see it....My shit at the tow yard rite now:angry:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 2 2010, 01:23 PM~18719004
> *
> *


how you been homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 2 2010, 03:39 PM~18719691
> *:wow: motivation!! cant wait to see it in the streets :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


soon my nig!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 2 2010, 01:56 PM~18719163
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 2 2010, 06:39 PM~18719691
> *:wow: motivation!! cant wait to see it in the streets :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18717514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeee :biggrin:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18718998
> *nice pic's ed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

it was a good day for painting?







wet?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 2 2010, 05:17 PM~18720226
> *niceeeee :biggrin:
> *


thanks big dawg .....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN_@Oct 2 2010, 05:34 PM~18720328
> *
> *


how you been homie ?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 2 2010, 07:26 PM~18720989
> *it was a good day for painting?
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin: oh and for a little welding as well


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

tyte work


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 2 2010, 10:50 PM~18722154
> *tyte work
> 
> 
> ...


had to bring it back home my nig !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 10:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone got a 350 or 400 for sale? Hit me up


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 3 2010, 08:18 AM~18723241
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 11:28 PM~18721342
> *how you been homie ?
> *


been chillen


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN SWEET GLAD TO SEEE IT BACK AT HOME WHERE IT BELONGS!!!!JUST MY 2 CENTS!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN_@Oct 3 2010, 10:57 AM~18724016
> *been chillen
> *


have you spoken to nipples ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 3 2010, 11:58 AM~18724341
> *FUCKIN SWEET GLAD TO SEEE IT BACK AT HOME WHERE IT BELONGS!!!!JUST MY 2 CENTS!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie so glad to have her back :biggrin:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 3 2010, 04:10 PM~18724680
> *have you spoken to nipples ..... :biggrin:
> *


LOL i haven't seen that fool in about a year since the time i saw u in kendall with him and large


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Where can I get a complete set or kit of cadillac fleetwood gold emblems pm me


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

www.eddyshandengraving.com


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 3 2010, 07:56 PM~18726628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 3 2010, 08:56 PM~18726628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAM!! THAT BAD AS FUCK


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 3 2010, 06:56 PM~18726628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN_@Oct 3 2010, 04:08 PM~18725468
> *LOL i haven't seen that fool in about a year since the time i saw u in kendall with him and large
> *


dam thats been a while ,ya i havent seen him in a long ass time also ........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## sweatitcadi (Jun 20, 2005)

selling brand new 4 ton yellow springs 170.00 just call me or text me at 305-244-7632


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18717514
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MORNING MIAMI .... HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY. ITS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER EVERY TIME..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 3 2010, 11:02 PM~18727290
> *dam thats been a while ,ya i havent seen him in a long ass time also ........
> *


yup who knows what he's up too u know i be at the club all time


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

My boy is still selling a his shell top if anyone wants one for their big body let me know


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

My new project :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 01:07 PM~18732192
> *My new project  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what year homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 12:07 PM~18732192
> *My new project  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FINALLY :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 4 2010, 11:29 AM~18732358
> *what year homie
> *


1970 chrysler 300


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 4 2010, 11:30 AM~18732370
> *NICE FINALLY :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 4 2010, 08:56 AM~18730573
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN_@Oct 4 2010, 10:35 AM~18731413
> *yup who knows what he's up too  u know i be at the club all time
> *



or in better words what bullshit plans hes got going for himself :biggrin: dam u still going to the club , i got to go and say what up to kelly :biggrin: is she still there?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SIXONEFORLIFE, 94pimplac, IIMPALAA, WhiteChocolate, caprice ridah, HOLY MARQUIS




:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 4 2010, 04:44 PM~18732975
> *SIXONEFORLIFE, 94pimplac, IIMPALAA, WhiteChocolate, caprice ridah, HOLY MARQUIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2010, 02:51 PM~18733025
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 01:07 PM~18732192
> *My new project  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 4 2010, 01:03 PM~18733101
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Looking for a Clean Grand National: little to no rust (STOCK) UNDER $4,000 OR $5,000.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF PRO BALLS OR NUMBER 6 15"HOSES,IF ANYBODY HAS AN EXTRA PAIR THEY WANT TO SELL PM ME


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

im looking for a 4100 caddy motor that some ones wants to care out there car will pay and take out


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

old :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Any one have the rug for the trunk of a big body. And extended skirts and anything els you have extra for a big body


----------



## carsavvy305 (Jan 14, 2009)

Will be Wetsanding and buffing / Colorsanding and buffing cars to make some extra jing. This is truly a lost art that many great painters can't get right at times. 

If you need your car colorsanded and buffed, the right way, give me a shout. This is only for serious painters that are looking to put out a top notch finish. Work starts at 400.00 complete.

PM me if you need it.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carsavvy305_@Oct 4 2010, 11:55 PM~18736883
> *Will be Wetsanding and buffing / Colorsanding and buffing cars to make some extra jing.  This is truly a lost art that many great painters can't get right at times.
> 
> If you need your car colorsanded and buffed, the right way, give me a shout.  This is only for serious painters that are looking to put out a top notch finish.  Work starts at 400.00 complete.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2010, 01:51 PM~18733025
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good sir....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Oct 4 2010, 02:07 PM~18732192
> *My new project  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Im ready... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18717514
> *guess who's been home now for a while now and already getting a lil make over for the lil cruise in november, now lets let the hate begin :thumbsup: and for ROLLINx151 i told u dont spit up it might land right back on your face   but its all good ....... be looking out for (NO GAMES)97 lincoln coming to a show ,hangout or cruise  :biggrin: near you ...........
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to See her back home homie!!   :biggrin: 
Now ride it till the wheels fall off!!Congrats on getting her back!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

6xg32KTMFIQ&feature


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2010, 12:07 PM~18741746
> *6xg32KTMFIQ&feature
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 4 2010, 08:54 PM~18736859
> *Any one have the rug for the trunk of a big body. And extended skirts and anything els you have extra for a big body
> *


I got the whole trunk carpet


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2010, 02:07 PM~18741746
> *6xg32KTMFIQ&feature
> *










6 MORE WEEKS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 5 2010, 12:04 PM~18741730
> *Glad to See her back home homie!!     :biggrin:
> Now ride it till the wheels fall off!!Congrats on getting her back!!
> *


THANKS DAWG


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2010, 04:47 AM~18738846
> *looking good sir....
> *


Thanks brudda. :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 4 2010, 11:54 PM~18736859
> *Any one have the rug for the trunk of a big body. And extended skirts and anything els you have extra for a big body
> *


my boy has a full shelltop


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs motor work or whats to dress it up call
MIAMI CHOP SHOP for price any car or classic 305-688-8981===786-380-6468


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 4 2010, 03:49 PM~18732507
> *or in  better words what bullshit plans hes got going for himself  :biggrin: dam u still going to the club , i got to go and say what up to kelly :biggrin: is she still there?
> *


yeah she still there lol


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 5 2010, 05:24 AM~18739392
> *Im ready... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Oct 5 2010, 02:39 PM~18742869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS! HOPEFULLY MIAMI WILL TRY TO COME TOGETHER FOR THE "LOW RIDER MOVEMENT" AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT, CAUSE WE NEED IT BIG TIME!!!

MUCH LOVE FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 5 2010, 05:22 PM~18744221
> *anybody needs motor work or whats to dress it up call
> MIAMI CHOP SHOP for price any car or classic 305-688-8981===786-380-6468
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S A SWEET MOTOR, KEEP IT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, MISTER ED, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE, fish65, RollinX151
:h5: :h5: WUS GOIN ON


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 5 2010, 07:28 PM~18745618
> *INKSTINCT003, MISTER ED, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE, fish65, RollinX151
> :h5:  :h5: WUS GOIN ON
> *


WHAT'S GOOD INKSTINCT003! GOOD 2 SEE THAT MIAMI IS TRYING TO SUPPORT THE "LOW RIDER MOVEMENT" IT'S ABOUT TIME, NOT FOR NOTHING BUT WE ALL KNOW HOW MIAMI CAN BE AT TIMES, IT'S TIME TO PUT ALL THAT ASIDE AND DO IT LIKE THE HOMIE'S IN THE WEST COAST AND DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE CUSTOM CAR PASSION WE LIKE TO CALL LOW RIDING!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Oct 5 2010, 09:25 PM~18745590
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS! HOPEFULLY MIAMI WILL TRY TO COME TOGETHER FOR THE "LOW RIDER MOVEMENT" AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT, CAUSE WE NEED IT BIG TIME!!!
> 
> MUCH LOVE FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 THANKS,DOING OUR BEST TO KEEP THIS GAME ALIVE WE DONT DO THIS TO GET RECOGNITION,JUST PUTTING ASIDE ALL THE DRAMMA N BEEF NOT ABOUT A TROPHY.THE BEST ENJOYMENT WE GET IS SEEING ALL THE FELLOW RIDERS COME TOGETHER N JUST RIDEN N GETTING THE RECOGNITION FROM THE PEOPLE ON THE STREETS THERE LOOKS ON OUR RIDERS OUR PRICELESS THAT FEELING IS THE BEST BETTER THAN A TROPHY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADALLAC PIMPIN_@Oct 5 2010, 05:50 PM~18744463
> *yeah she still there lol
> *


i got to go by there :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 4 2010, 05:38 PM~18734800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats goin way back in the days,,,,,lets see,,,thats back in 94 at the daivie rodeo,,, that was the best times when shit got big...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Oct 6 2010, 12:12 AM~18746912
> * THANKS,DOING OUR BEST TO KEEP THIS GAME ALIVE WE DONT DO THIS TO GET RECOGNITION,JUST PUTTING ASIDE ALL THE DRAMMA N BEEF NOT ABOUT A TROPHY.THE BEST ENJOYMENT WE GET IS SEEING ALL THE FELLOW RIDERS COME TOGETHER N JUST RIDEN N GETTING THE RECOGNITION FROM THE PEOPLE ON THE STREETS THERE LOOKS ON OUR RIDERS OUR PRICELESS THAT FEELING IS THE BEST BETTER THAN A TROPHY. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I hope i can make it out there homie


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2010, 12:07 PM~18741746
> *6xg32KTMFIQ&feature
> *



That baby blue Brougham is clean as fuck!!!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 5 2010, 02:19 PM~18742665
> *I got the whole trunk carpet
> *


Wat you want for it pm me


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 5 2010, 10:28 PM~18745618
> *INKSTINCT003, MISTER ED, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE</span>, fish65, RollinX151
> :h5:  :h5: WUS GOIN ON
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave: *<span style=\'color:blue\'>whats go!ng on fool........*


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

This Saturday lets go and support a good cause

IBB Church presents

Fall Benifit Car Show

Saturday, Oct. 9, 2010. 11am-4pm

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS

Plaques Awarded to the TOP 30 BEST IN SHOW

Registration $20

ALL PROCEEDS BENIFIT WORLD MISSIONS

17701 NW 57th ave, Miami fl 33055

For more info call 305.205.5219. Or. 786.337.5256


This is not a show hosted by me but it's for a great cause let's go and support it


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Oct 5 2010, 07:33 PM~18745683
> *WHAT'S GOOD INKSTINCT003! GOOD 2 SEE THAT MIAMI IS TRYING TO SUPPORT THE "LOW RIDER MOVEMENT" IT'S ABOUT TIME, NOT FOR NOTHING BUT WE ALL KNOW HOW MIAMI CAN BE AT TIMES, IT'S TIME TO PUT ALL THAT ASIDE AND DO IT LIKE THE HOMIE'S IN THE WEST COAST AND DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE CUSTOM CAR PASSION WE LIKE TO CALL LOW RIDING!*


  WELL SAID! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 6 2010, 08:06 AM~18749654
> *  WELL SAID! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

oldskool hopper lol.......homie crazy


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up hialeah56 ................


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 6 2010, 09:36 AM~18750386
> *oldskool hopper lol.......homie crazy
> 
> 
> ...



gangsta


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 6 2010, 06:44 AM~18749238
> *This Saturday lets go and support a good cause
> 
> IBB Church presents
> ...




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 6 2010, 09:13 AM~18750206
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> *



what it does crazy ass :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 6 2010, 11:42 AM~18750431
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up GOODTIMER :wave: 
just trying to support a show of a good cause


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 6 2010, 09:45 AM~18750460
> *whats up GOODTIMER  :wave:
> just trying to support a show of a good cause
> *



THATS WHAT WE LIKE TO SEE HOMIE keep pushin thats what its all about i see you homie trust and belive i see you shoot me your number when you get a chance i like to keep in touch with all members ESPCIALLY EAST COAST spoke with shorty already and i speak with flaco as well


GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 4 2010, 01:51 PM~18733020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

im lookin 4 an slam charger any 4 sale?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 6 2010, 07:44 AM~18749238
> *This Saturday lets go and support a good cause
> 
> IBB Church presents
> ...



:thumbsup: , I hope you have a good turn out, I'm working so I can't make it but I believe my club members will be there.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 4 2010, 03:28 PM~18732842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf...how is this 3 blocks away from me and i dont notice =x


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Oct 6 2010, 12:08 PM~18751451
> *wtf...how is this 3 blocks away from me and i dont notice =x
> *






:420: :420: :420: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not a lowrider but fuck it


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

ya that red eye smiley explains it pretty well


----------



## SIC CARS INC (Jul 27, 2006)

yellow 4 ton springs for sale 160.00 if anyone needs them call me on my cell 305-244-7632


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

2 pro hopper pumps with no plumming black tanks... 4/s $125 7864454398 Q!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

I just finished the hardlines ready for polish

















its gettin there

























let me know what you think :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 05:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 07:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 05:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homie ?much love from viejitos cc miami family


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 06:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKS BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 04:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: hard as fuk!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 05:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...




VERY NICE....JOB WELL DONE SIR :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

700.00 
FIVE LUG ADAPTORS..............................GOING CHEAP....AND ONLY ACCEPTING PAYPAL................BRAND NEW NEVER MOUNTED OR RIDEN ON...


CALL ME 904-236-9312


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 6 2010, 11:08 PM~18755738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 04:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Oct 5 2010, 07:33 PM~18745683
> *WHAT'S GOOD INKSTINCT003! GOOD 2 SEE THAT MIAMI IS TRYING TO SUPPORT THE "LOW RIDER MOVEMENT" IT'S ABOUT TIME, NOT FOR NOTHING BUT WE ALL KNOW HOW MIAMI CAN BE AT TIMES, IT'S TIME TO PUT ALL THAT ASIDE AND DO IT LIKE THE HOMIE'S IN THE WEST COAST AND DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE CUSTOM CAR PASSION WE LIKE TO CALL LOW RIDING!
> *


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*300 obo*
Like new ADULT OWNED PS3....It's in mint condition with very little playtime. I'm selling because I dont use it anymore. Both controls are authentic SONY controls with charging cable. Games included are Madden 10 and Dyansty Warriors 6. I also have original box with manuals. If you want I can load any 5 HD Quality movies on the hard drive.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 6 2010, 11:50 AM~18750505
> *THATS WHAT WE LIKE TO SEE HOMIE keep pushin thats what its all about i see you homie trust and belive i see you shoot me your number when you get a chance i like to keep in touch with all members ESPCIALLY EAST COAST spoke with shorty already and i speak with flaco as well
> GT
> *


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 05:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...


 nice work...... :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 6 2010, 09:42 AM~18750437
> *what it does crazy ass  :biggrin:
> *


chillen bro , hows everything down your way ?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

what up miami :wave:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 6 2010, 10:05 PM~18756318
> *very nice  :thumbsup:
> *


wus up homie thanks


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the positive comments

We trying to get a few things done round here. :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 7 2010, 06:33 AM~18758372
> *wus up homie thanks
> *


chillen  got to go by to talk some shit with u fools its been a min ........


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 04:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: BAD ASSSSSSS. THAT MOTHA IS HARDDDD


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 04:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...


Man enuff said that bitch is hard ass fuck!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT TOMORROW... SAME TIME,,,SAME PLACE.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2010, 08:54 AM~18758459
> *HANGOUT TOMORROW... SAME TIME,,,SAME PLACE.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 7 2010, 07:35 AM~18758384
> *Thanks for all the positive comments
> 
> We trying to get a few things done round here. :biggrin:
> *


tight work................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ONE <span style=\'color:red\'>LOVE TO ALL KEEP!N THEM 13'S ON THEIR CARS AND NOT GO!NG B!G...




KEEP!N LOWR!D!NG AL!VE HERE !N M!AM!</span>* 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FULLTIMER . FINISHING MY BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Any one have 95-96 mirrors for a big body pm me asap and anything els you have for a big body that you want to sale let me know


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 7 2010, 08:04 AM~18758494
> *ONE <span style=\'color:red\'>LOVE TO ALL KEEP!N THEM 13'S ON THEIR CARS AND NOT GO!NG B!G...
> KEEP!N LOWR!D!NG AL!VE HERE !N M!AM!</span>
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see all the LAY IT LOW people at the hangout Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 6 2010, 04:14 PM~18753563
> *I just finished the hardlines ready for polish
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Love these stages  :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

lookin 4 an slam charger and an 90 chevy box front!! any 4 sale hit me up


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 7 2010, 04:33 PM~18760960
> *lookin 4 an slam charger and an 90 chevy box front!! any 4 sale hit me up
> *


theres a couple 90 fronts on C.L. for da low


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

sup every one .... i need some batteries for good price any one know where i can get some ?? pm me thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 7 2010, 04:33 PM~18760960
> *lookin 4 an slam charger and an 90 chevy box front!! any 4 sale hit me up
> *


you got a box chevy now???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Oct 7 2010, 05:46 PM~18761491
> *sup every one .... i need some batteries for good price any one know where i can get some ?? pm me thanks
> *


*Hit up the chop shop homie*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Dose anyone know what happend to this gbody...did the old owner ever sale it *


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 7 2010, 02:09 PM~18761250
> *theres a couple 90 fronts on C.L. for da low
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 7 2010, 03:07 PM~18761642
> *you got a box chevy now???
> *


naw need it 4 an customer!!! :biggrin: i need the slam charger 4 myself tho!!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2010, 10:51 AM~18758701
> *FULLTIMER . FINISHING MY BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 7 2010, 07:38 PM~18762242
> *naw need it 4 an customer!!! :biggrin: i need the slam charger 4 myself tho!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## carsavvy305 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carsavvy305_@Oct 4 2010, 07:55 PM~18736883
> *Will be Wetsanding and buffing / Colorsanding and buffing cars to make some extra jing.  This is truly a lost art that many great painters can't get right at times.
> 
> If you need your car colorsanded and buffed, the right way, give me a shout.  This is only for serious painters that are looking to put out a top notch finish.  Work starts at 400.00 complete.
> ...


Here is a pic of a job if you need a reference:

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/IMG_0315.JPG


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Oct 7 2010, 06:54 AM~18758459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whats good fulltimers


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 7 2010, 05:26 PM~18762578
> *whats good fulltimers
> *


wus goin on bro


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

6 Members: datmonte, caddyboy, Tru2DaGame, MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003, IIMPALAA


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Oct 7 2010, 05:46 PM~18761491
> *sup every one .... i need some batteries for good price any one know where i can get some ?? pm me thanks
> *


305 696 0707 call sergio SUPER BATTERIES tell him Nick sent you the kid with the white cadillac coupe!!! He ll take care of you!!! Hialeah 7601 nw 37 ave


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 7 2010, 07:25 PM~18763390
> *305 696 0707 call sergio SUPER BATTERIES tell him Nick sent you the kid with the white cadillac coupe!!! He ll take care of you!!! Hialeah 7601 nw 37 ave
> *


U think he can give me an good price on 10!! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carsavvy305_@Oct 7 2010, 08:08 PM~18762464
> *Here is a pic of a job if you need a reference:
> *


here cuz...


----------



## carsavvy305 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks X


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

sup yall, im lookin for some s10 stocks or some 13s or whatever that fits an s10,,,,,pm me w what ya got.....


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2010, 06:42 PM~18763091
> *wus goin on bro
> *


jus here chillin dre , MIA looking good reppin the GT family with pride


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 7 2010, 06:21 PM~18761726
> *Dose anyone know what happend to this gbody...did the old owner ever sale it
> 
> 
> ...



i have it is going to the junk yard


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 7 2010, 10:25 PM~18763390
> *305 696 0707 call sergio SUPER BATTERIES tell him Nick sent you the kid with the white cadillac coupe!!! He ll take care of you!!! Hialeah 7601 nw 37 ave
> *


thanks homie the mor i get the better the pr right...


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i got that cut dismateld i built i it for my brother and he wanted something to hop and we dismantled it to build another one cus that one was c noched and was no good for hopping


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 7 2010, 06:21 PM~18761726
> *Dose anyone know what happend to this gbody...did the old owner ever sale it
> 
> 
> ...


that was the cut on my build


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 7 2010, 07:26 PM~18762578
> *whats good fulltimers
> *


Whats up homie was waiting on your call the other day?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0+Oct 8 2010, 09:02 AM~18765428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i always liked that car


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 8 2010, 05:59 AM~18765423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  we gettin close!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 07:32 AM~18765801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta Ass Pic


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 7 2010, 10:22 PM~18763376
> *6 Members: datmonte, caddyboy, Tru2DaGame, MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003, IIMPALAA
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 10:22 AM~18765732
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD A$$ THE FRAME !S ALL CHROME...... :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Oct 8 2010, 09:05 AM~18765435
> *thanks homie the mor i get the better the pr right...
> *


Yes sir thast how itworks
when i bought 8 i got them brand new workaholics for45
whe i bought 6 i got them for 50 each all brand new
and hes got used ones for 25 each and used optimas for 75


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 7 2010, 11:07 PM~18763662
> *U think he can give me an good price on 10!! :biggrin:
> *



yes sir call him and go see him hes kool as fuck hell work with u but tell him nick sent u the kid with the white cadillac coupe lowrider


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm: YO NICK COME TRU BACKYARD BOOGIE !!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 8 2010, 08:35 AM~18766095
> *:nicoderm: YO NICK COME TRU BACKYARD BOOGIE !!
> *


did someone say backyard boogie :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 07:22 AM~18765732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is an badd ass picture!!! :thumbsup: :angel: :worship:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 8 2010, 08:43 AM~18766140
> *did someone say backyard boogie  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU KNOW ALOT ABOUT THAT  :thumbsup: ,THATS WERE ALL THE FUN GETS START IT!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 8 2010, 09:20 AM~18766348
> *I KNOW YOU KNOW ALOT ABOUT THAT   :thumbsup: ,THATS WERE ALL THE FUN GETS START IT!
> *


yes sir :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Pauly i will be there around 3!! Backyard boggie all day homie!! U know how we do all we need is a back yard booth!!! lol


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 8 2010, 11:31 AM~18766079
> *Yes sir thast how itworks
> when i bought 8 i got them brand new workaholics for45
> whe i bought 6 i got them for 50 each all brand new
> ...


ok thanks


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 8 2010, 09:57 AM~18765604
> *Damn i always liked that car
> *


i know but that car was completely f*cked up when i got it tried to seal the sliding rag and then i came across a 83 cut for 150 and built that one from that old one it still has the rack and a couple things on it


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i got extended and reinforced a-arms top and bottom with lifted spindels reinforced diff traling arms for $600. pm me everything for g-body 

and also got a drive shaft with slip yoke for $200. 

let me know


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 8 2010, 09:42 AM~18766444
> *Pauly i will be there around 3!! Backyard boggie all day homie!! U know how we do all we need is a back yard booth!!! lol
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

Mr lowrider305, here it is when i had it before i tore it down .


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

wen my lac had the dark blue paint


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 8 2010, 10:56 AM~18766863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

tore it down to start building this one


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 8 2010, 10:59 AM~18766881
> *NICE PIC
> *


:thumbsup: thanks homie,your is daily clean!!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

u can see the green cut in that las pic in the back ground


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

LIL ROLY™ :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Who's Riding To the Hang Out Tonight


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

who wants to let go of somw 13s or 14s hit me up


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 8 2010, 11:02 AM~18766902
> *:thumbsup: thanks homie,your is  daily clean!!
> *


THANKS. STILL WORKING ON IT..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> This Saturday lets go and support a good cause
> 
> IBB Church presents
> 
> ...


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

NOW ON SALE ONLY $20 ORDER AT WWW.LASTLAFFMAGAZINE.COM


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 04:24 PM~18768758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Oct 8 2010, 01:54 PM~18766852
> *Mr lowrider305, here it is when i had it before i tore it down .
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, reglos84, Da Beast21, Mr lowrider305, fleetwood88, ninty6 lincoln

:biggrin: I'll see you at the hangout, on my way. More dvd's for sale tonight.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 08:35 PM~18769143
> *IIMPALAA, reglos84, Da Beast21, Mr lowrider305, fleetwood88, ninty6 lincoln
> 
> :biggrin:  I'll see you at the hangout, on my way. More dvd's for sale tonight.
> *


Been working all day on my car maybe next week?????yall boys be safe tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Haveing a lowrider as a daily shit happends


Shit going bad,brakeing down,sparkling+ burning,Getting towed + 1 week at the impound lot,shit happends,Geting my shit back today $300 + from the impound


































Thank you Chop Shop












back at the shop...Working on my shit today with my homieS---THANK YOU LO LOW & SHEIK

















DRIVEING "BAD LUCK" BACK HOME AFTER 1 WEEK PRICELESS


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18769905
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Haveing a lowrider as a daily shit happends
> Shit going bad,brakeing down,sparkling+ burning,Getting towed + 1 week at the impound lot,shit happends,Geting my shit back today $300 + from the impound
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:0 y did it get impounded?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

waitin to see this one


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18769905
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Haveing a lowrider as a daily shit happends
> Shit going bad,brakeing down,sparkling+ burning,Getting towed + 1 week at the impound lot,shit happends,Geting my shit back today $300 + from the impound
> 
> ...


thanks 4 the pics dog!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This was at the tow yard also


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 8 2010, 09:52 PM~18769905
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Haveing a lowrider as a daily shit happends
> Shit going bad,brakeing down,sparkling+ burning,Getting towed + 1 week at the impound lot,shit happends,Geting my shit back today $300 + from the impound
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 8 2010, 09:52 PM~18769905
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Haveing a lowrider as a daily shit happends
> Shit going bad,brakeing down,sparkling+ burning,Getting towed + 1 week at the impound lot,shit happends,Geting my shit back today $300 + from the impound
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH GOT BAILED OUT 2DAY :biggrin: HAPPY YOU GOT IT FIXED ***** :biggrin: N I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN THE FRONT LOOKS LOCKED UP IT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

The chop shop boys thanks 4 coming thru 4 us today hector and harold we love 2 do more business with you guys thanks!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 8 2010, 11:04 PM~18769966
> *:0 y did it get impounded?
> *


ill post that on facebook homie...oh ya you on my facebook :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 8 2010, 10:16 PM~18770036
> *This was at the tow yard also
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: INSURANCE JOB :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo+Oct 8 2010, 11:08 PM~18769991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Just tryin to be like them L.A. homies


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo+Oct 8 2010, 11:20 PM~18770068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: Don't no


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm out this shit..Facebook family hitt a ***** up


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 8 2010, 11:16 PM~18770036
> *This was at the tow yard also
> 
> 
> ...


i saw this on my drive home a few days ago...bunch of cops and firefighters putting the flames out...i thought it was a tahoe, but i couldn't see it with all the flames and smoke...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 8 2010, 11:16 PM~18770036
> *This was at the tow yard also
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: this ***** takes his camera everywhere even a tow yrd..... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 8 2010, 08:07 PM~18769988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you never seen it ? when i first built it i drove it almost everywhere b4 i had sold it ..... its was at the lowrider show 2008 tampa ...the car is originally from miami dade county born and raised :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> my old 71 caprice , bitch came out good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

HANGOUTS, were and when are they? i been out for a min. i lost track of the all this. let me know....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GOOD HANGOUT LAST N!GHT AT THE TATOO SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## CENTRGOLDLAC (Feb 6, 2006)

Bringin her back and gettin a makeover...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CENTRGOLDLAC_@Oct 9 2010, 12:32 PM~18772083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice seen it at the hangout yesterday looks good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CENTRGOLDLAC_@Oct 9 2010, 10:32 AM~18772083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another classic, and a rider............................thanks for having at the hangout.


----------



## CENTRGOLDLAC (Feb 6, 2006)

Mad propz and respect for all that showed me and my homie some love out there last night...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CENTRGOLDLAC_@Oct 9 2010, 09:32 AM~18772083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CENTRGOLDLAC_@Oct 9 2010, 09:47 AM~18772151
> *Mad propz and respect for all that showed me and my homie some love out there last night...
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT LASTNITE BRO.... YOU HAVE MY NUMBER, HIT ME UP WHEN EVER YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 8 2010, 09:38 PM~18770552
> *you never seen it ? when i first built it i drove it almost everywhere b4 i had sold it ..... its was at the lowrider show 2008 tampa ...the car is originally from miami dade county born and raised  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea ive seen it  i meant see it again homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 9 2010, 01:16 PM~18772943
> *yea ive seen it   i meant see it again homie
> *


thanks bro  ive just had to fix a bunch of shit on it the dude i sold it to didnt take care of it , but fuck it ill just use this time to add more to it :biggrin: hopefully be done b4 the cruise....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Sup SAM. :wave: :wave:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 9 2010, 12:34 AM~18770529
> *:biggrin: this ***** takes his camera everywhere even a tow yrd..... :biggrin:
> *


LOL you clowning...naw that was with my cell phone


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Oct 9 2010, 12:03 PM~18771985
> *HANGOUTS, were and when are they? i been out for a min. i lost track of the all this. let me know....
> *


Dre shop every other friday homie...Bring the roadmaster out & fuck them pussy ass fuck boys who be passenger rideing & ant got cars talk shit...


You going to the ride out????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CENTRGOLDLAC_@Oct 9 2010, 12:32 PM~18772083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  She sexy as fuck!!!props


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CAR SHOW TODAY FOR A GOOD CAUSE, IBB CHURCH.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 9 2010, 09:59 PM~18774229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 9 2010, 06:59 PM~18774229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 07:32 AM~18765801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 10 2010, 09:34 AM~18775868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homie Brandon's rag. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 10 2010, 06:34 AM~18775868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this bitch is sexy !!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 10 2010, 09:34 AM~18775868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

BREAKING HER DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 10 2010, 12:49 PM~18776512
> *BREAKING HER DOWN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 10 2010, 12:49 PM~18776512
> *BREAKING HER DOWN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

***4 SALE***

BRAND NEW IN THE BOX:

1964 IMPALA CHROME

Front and Back 3 piece Bumpers...
*** $650.00 FOR THE SET ***


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

:wow: 

Looking for a Clean Grand National: little to no rust (STOCK) UNDER $4,000 OR $5,000.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any pumps for sale let me know pm


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

THIS TO ALL THE FLAW ASS ****** THAT ENVY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojyxRAJcTJE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 10 2010, 05:41 PM~18777692
> *THIS TO ALL THE FLAW ASS ****** THAT ENVY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojyxRAJcTJE
> *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Firme Estilo picnic this weekend!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 10 2010, 03:06 PM~18777801
> *Firme Estilo picnic this weekend!!!
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need 13s


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 10 2010, 04:24 PM~18778102
> *
> *


The lac gon be ther??


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 10 2010, 04:43 PM~18778188
> *I need 13s
> *


i got some red ones!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin: this is buffed shyt is glass hola at my dawg evo


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 10 2010, 06:31 PM~18778864
> *:biggrin: this is buffed shyt is glass hola at my dawg evo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 10 2010, 09:51 AM~18776520
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 10 2010, 09:53 AM~18776527
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18778864
> *:biggrin: this is buffed shyt is glass hola at my dawg EVIL
> 
> 
> ...




F!XED :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 10 2010, 06:34 AM~18775868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ANOTHER NEW ONE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 10 2010, 10:39 PM~18779426
> *ANOTHER NEW ONE
> 
> 
> ...




Not new but with a new paint job they bring this one out two yes ago and they didn't show last yr..... :biggrin:


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

For sale JL Audio 13w7 speaker with ported box made to specs for speaker also have a Massive 1500.1 amp both about 3 months old asking 800 obo for both this setup bangs


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

2 - 10" pistons for sale with good seals - $50 (shipping +$10)










12" MTX 7500 w/ custom box & Pioneer Amp (Amp & Sub Like New, BUMP HARD) - $160


























:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 10 2010, 10:39 PM~18779426
> *ANOTHER NEW ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

95 s10 with a v8 w ac lookin to sell or trade///////////////////// pm offers


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 8 2010, 10:56 AM~18766863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Whata a nice view!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 11 2010, 08:27 AM~18781836
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, lowbikeon20z,* INKSTINCT003*


SUP GOODT!MER....... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 9 2010, 08:46 PM~18774157
> *CAR SHOW TODAY FOR A GOOD CAUSE, IBB CHURCH.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys for going out and supporting..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*i dont usually post p!cs that are not from M!AM! :biggrin: but th!s here !s bad ass fuck*




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 10 2010, 07:31 PM~18778864
> *:biggrin: this is buffed shyt is glass hola at my dawg evo
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 11 2010, 08:43 AM~18782096
> *i dont usually post p!cs that are not from M!AM!  :biggrin:  but th!s here !s bad ass fuck
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok, they are all Vegas Super Show pics.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 11 2010, 08:48 AM~18782430
> *how much
> *


depends the car , but u looking around from 180.00 and up


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

.............


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 11 2010, 10:51 AM~18782794
> *depends the car , but u looking around from 180.00 and up
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

more from Vegas................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have motor in stock if anybody need call miami chop shop 305-688-8981


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 11 2010, 01:22 PM~18782980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Yes sir!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BIG SPIKE'S monster Regal


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

***4 SALE***

BRAND NEW IN THE BOX:

1964 IMPALA CHROME

Front and Back 3 piece Bumpers...
*** $650.00 FOR THE SET ***


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 11 2010, 04:30 PM~18784287
> *BIG SPIKE'S monster Regal
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: 
WOW!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

selling my welds pro stars off my s10 there 15x6 in the front and 15x10 and a half in the back asking $500 obo or trade looking for a chevy 350 for my s10 give me call or text 754 244 3108


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

FOR SALE JL Audio 13w7 speaker with ported box and massive 1500.1 amp asking 800obo text 786 2556180 for pictures Thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 11 2010, 03:00 PM~18785013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MISTER ED, CadillacNick*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, MAAANDO, HOLY MARQUIS

:wave: 

IIMPALAA, MAAANDO, HOLY MARQUIS


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 11 2010, 01:30 PM~18784287
> *BIG SPIKE'S monster Regal
> 
> 
> ...


BEST PART BOUT IT, ITs A HOPPER..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 12 2010, 06:45 AM~18789397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOWD DAMN, THAT IS A BAD MUTHERFUCKER


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 12 2010, 07:45 AM~18789398
> *MISTER ED, CadillacNick
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Wud up Mister ?? What it doo??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Saw these on another topic just wanted to share with yall...if you don't like it keep it to your self


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 12 2010, 07:45 AM~18789397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ummm ummmm this bitch hard!!!!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 12 2010, 06:01 PM~18794384
> *Saw these on another topic just wanted to share with yall...if you don't like it keep it to your self
> 
> 
> ...


THICK!!!!!!!! :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18795016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TELL ME THAT AINT THE CAR I THINK IT IS :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18795016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18795016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

heard it flipped with da trailer


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=564705&st=0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 12 2010, 06:01 PM~18794384
> *Saw these on another topic just wanted to share with yall...if you don't like it keep it to your self
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:  hno: :wow: :nicoderm: :h5: :run: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 12 2010, 10:00 PM~18795016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn after all that hard work...shit sucks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18795016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT MAN!!!! THE PERFECT SCORE 58 . LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18795016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf happend there???? i would cry if that happend,,,that was one hard 58


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18795016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm thats sucks man hope everybody ok thou


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

FOR SALE JL Audio 13w7 speaker with ported box and massive 1500.1 amp asking 800obo text 786 2556180 for pictures Thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

RIP.................... :tears: :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 13 2010, 01:35 AM~18796061
> *DAMN IT MAN!!!! THE PERFECT SCORE 58 .THREE TIMES LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR
> *




:biggrin: F!XED .......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:00 PM~18795016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me this is a photoshop because I cant believe what im looking at
Damn it man homie has to be sick on his stomach!! : :wow: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+Oct 12 2010, 10:11 PM~18795176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Tell me this is a photoshop because I cant believe what im looking at
Damn it man homie has to be sick on his stomach!! *


no photoshop that nightmare is true..... :nosad: :nosad:


:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*
for sale....*

















nice for a street car...
*gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TH!S CAR WAS THE SH!!!!TTTT*





















































































































:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 13 2010, 05:36 AM~18797659
> *Tell me this is a photoshop because I cant believe what im looking at
> Damn it man homie has to be sick on his stomach!! : :wow:  :wow:
> *


Dam such a beautiful car gone just like that. That's the reason why I rather
Drive my shyt then trailer it. Well hope everyone ok my GOD BLESS


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Any body selling any nice lowrider trike in South FLorida.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Still got that shell top for a big body holla at me


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

WHY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-cpL--0AQA


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

this shyt dead wtf


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 14 2010, 03:49 AM~18807563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice line up'


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HEY CADILLACNICK WHEN WHERE YOU IN LOS ANGELES.........* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Oct 14 2010, 06:37 AM~18807755
> * nice line up'
> *


thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 14 2010, 10:43 AM~18808234
> *HEY CADILLACNICK WHEN WHERE YOU IN LOS ANGELES.........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



OMG for real, that Lac is identical!!! except for the 13 's center golds. hahahah But yea it wont look like that for long :biggrin: Def gotta do sumthin bout that!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking for center golds 13s pm me wit info and piks


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 14 2010, 12:40 PM~18810536
> *OMG for real, that Lac is identical!!! except for the 13 's center golds. hahahah But yea it wont look like that for long :biggrin: Def gotta do sumthin bout that!!!
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin: these ****** out of hand 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8EBDgKYz0E&NR=1


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 8 2010, 09:29 AM~18765786
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this might be a silly question but what model is the caddy coupe vert? was it fabbed?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

96 fleetwood


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

coupe vert!? ive just never seen it. i want one!


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

FIRME ESTILO C.C PICNIC, THIS SUNDAY IN PLANT CITY!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good AL


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 14 2010, 07:58 AM~18807672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnn now thats a 3 wheel :0 !!!


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 14 2010, 04:45 AM~18807638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean,


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Oct 14 2010, 07:40 PM~18814232
> *FIRME ESTILO C.C PICNIC,  THIS SUNDAY IN PLANT CITY!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Oct 14 2010, 10:19 PM~18813969
> *coupe vert!? ive just never seen it. i want one!
> *



custom made by TOPO the caddy king.....

it will hurt you like $ 25,000....

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Still Hated, HOLY MARQUIS, DOMREP64. Wassup homies


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 07:48 AM~18817784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE... :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 05:48 AM~18817784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just painted this... putting it back together...it a '65 Datsun Pickup


----------



## CENTRGOLDLAC (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 08:48 AM~18817784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GANGSTA


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 15 2010, 07:41 AM~18818226
> *just painted this... putting it back together...it a '65 Datsun Pickup
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 08:48 AM~18817784
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*NOW ITS OFF!C!AL..........*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 06:48 AM~18817784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 05:48 AM~18817784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oyeeee las arepa







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
se me quemaro


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 15 2010, 01:26 PM~18820631
> *oyeeee las arepa
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I TRIED SCRAPPIN IT OFF BUT IT STILL TASTED BURNED.....PUT ALOT OF BUTTER ON THAT MOFO


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

SELLIN ALL SIZE TIRES FOR SELL FROM STOCK TO LOW PROFILE... CALL FATBOY (786)285-3526... HERE SOME LOW PROFILE PRICES...FEEL FREE TO CALL 

225-30-20... $87 225-35-20... $75 235-35-20... $80 245-35-20... $79 255-30-20... $81 
235-30-22... $104 245-30-22... $97 255-30-22... $95 265-35-22... $94 305-40-22... $108 305-45-22... $117 
255-30-24... $125 275-25-24... $152 295-35-24... $137 305-35-24... $133 
255-30-26... $194 305-30-26... $173 

FOR ANY STOCK TIRE PRICES...CALL ME MONDAY - FRIDAY FROM 8:30 A.M - 5:30 P.M AND SATURDAYS FROM 9 A.M TO 2 P.M


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 15 2010, 08:35 AM~18817748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SWEET JESUS!!!!!! :0


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 14 2010, 10:05 PM~18814547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 pls say it has the 2003 front end on it...somebody bout to kill the game :cheesy:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 15 2010, 07:41 AM~18818226
> *just painted this... putting it back together...it a '65 Datsun Pickup
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 06:48 AM~18817784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 08:48 AM~18817784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Oct 15 2010, 06:58 PM~18821693
> *:0 pls say it has the 2003 front end on it...somebody bout to kill the game :cheesy:
> *


Not sure


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*GOODTIMES MIAMI ON FULL EFFECT*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 10:31 PM~18823083
> *GOODTIMES MIAMI ON FULL EFFECT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 08:31 PM~18823083
> *GOODTIMES MIAMI ON FULL EFFECT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 09:31 PM~18823083
> *GOODTIMES MIAMI ON FULL EFFECT
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homies :wave: :h5:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 07:31 PM~18823083
> *GOODTIMES MIAMI ON FULL EFFECT
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit dre!! I like that name!!! :biggrin: u got another plaq!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 12 2010, 09:01 PM~18794384
> *Saw these on another topic just wanted to share with yall...if you don't like it keep it to your self
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 10:31 PM~18823083
> *GOODTIMES MIAMI ON FULL EFFECT
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIES LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 15 2010, 09:31 PM~18823083
> *GOODTIMES MIAMI ON FULL EFFECT
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

8qQaK_4NXKY?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

im looking for 6pc or 8pc chrome pillers for a fleetwood 93-96


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 16 2010, 12:28 PM~18827484
> *8qQaK_4NXKY?
> *


what it is bear......??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 16 2010, 03:58 AM~18825618
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



loco.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Oct 15 2010, 02:57 PM~18821172
> *SELLIN ALL SIZE TIRES FOR SELL FROM STOCK TO LOW PROFILE... CALL FATBOY (786)285-3526... HERE SOME LOW PROFILE PRICES...FEEL FREE TO CALL
> 
> 225-30-20... $87 225-35-20... $75 235-35-20... $80 245-35-20... $79 255-30-20... $81
> ...



good prices


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

getting ready for sema.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

getting ready for sema.......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2010, 05:56 PM~18828541
> *getting ready for sema.....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2010, 05:59 PM~18828564
> *getting ready for sema.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2010, 06:56 PM~18828541
> *getting ready for sema.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 16 2010, 06:28 PM~18828701
> *R.I.P.
> 
> 
> ...




dam i cant believe they rolled dat bitch over :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*THIS BITCH ON POINT!!!!!*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 16 2010, 08:36 PM~18829088
> *THIS BITCH ON POINT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man. Tim is definitely doing his thing up there.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 16 2010, 08:01 PM~18828869
> *dam i cant believe they rolled dat bitch over :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2010, 08:55 PM~18829207
> *Yeah man. Tim is definitely doing his thing up there.
> *


HE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR FLA!!!!ILL LOVE TO DRIVE THAT BITCH ALL OVER MIAMI


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 15 2010, 09:41 AM~18818226
> *just painted this... putting it back together...it a '65 Datsun Pickup
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

motor finally completed now its almost time to ride out










painted my rims as well gonna add dark purp to it this week


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

wsup yall i just got my hands on this......miamis got "another" towncar,,lol


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 16 2010, 09:31 PM~18830610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 16 2010, 08:36 PM~18829088
> *THIS BITCH ON POINT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thats one of the badest two door boxes in the game right now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

yo i got an effeciency for rent away from the house 1 bed room one bath closet family room kitchen by flagler street close to miami international n mall ofthe americas $650 a month light and water included pm me if interested :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 16 2010, 11:31 PM~18830610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

got 24in spokes real clean with adapters n hex with key 255/30/24 tires 95percent thread on all no leaks or dents $1800 pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 17 2010, 12:31 AM~18830610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 17 2010, 12:31 AM~18830610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 door!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 17 2010, 09:46 AM~18832202
> *thats one of the badest two door boxes in the game right now!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 17 2010, 10:46 AM~18832202
> *thats one of the badest two door boxes in the game right now!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HE FUCKIN THE GAME UP STR8 UP


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 16 2010, 10:32 PM~18830976
> *wsup yall i just got my hands on this......miamis got "another" towncar,,lol
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch was from miami


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

60.00 New Replicas In Lv Case LMK


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

anybody have a set of 15" chrome rims 5x5 lug pattern for sale? style not important just need it to have a clean lip for something like this with my hubs


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Oct 17 2010, 06:04 PM~18835689
> *that bitch was from miami
> *


well its back, ima redo it after the monte gets a lick


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

anyone selling a pair of powerballs?? Have called BMH for the past few days and no answer. Let me know if anyone has a pair they are not using... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

SOME OF THE PICS FROM THE FIRME ESTILO PICNIC


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally Home........................post some pics later.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 18 2010, 02:00 AM~18838673
> *Finally Home........................post some pics later.
> *




Yea but now go to sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Good Times at the Firme Estilo Show. Big ups to everyone that made the trip .. HUGE thanks to Willy and ***** from Classic Angels.. Also mad props to Mr. Ed


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice photo's sour diesel & EXECUTION


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 18 2010, 12:06 AM~18838740
> *Good Times at the Firme Estilo Show. Big ups to everyone that made the trip .. HUGE thanks to Willy and ***** from Classic Angels.. Also mad props to Mr. Ed
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 17 2010, 10:33 PM~18837886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 18 2010, 04:39 AM~18839620
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: thank u


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 05:54 AM~18839570
> *Nice photo's sour diesel & EXECUTION
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 18 2010, 11:13 AM~18840274
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: thank u
> *


Whats good pimp


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if any body needs any hydraulics parts or price call miami chop shop
we have parts in stock 786-380-6468 or 305-688-8981
and we do carry use parts


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 18 2010, 12:27 PM~18840656
> *if any body needs any hydraulics parts or price call miami chop shop
> we have parts in stock 786-380-6468 or 305-688-8981
> and we do carry use parts
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 18 2010, 02:06 AM~18838740
> *Good Times at the Firme Estilo Show. Big ups to everyone that made the trip .. HUGE thanks to Willy and ***** from Classic Angels.. Also mad props to Mr. Ed
> *




awww i feel so special.... 


as soon as i get home ill post up the pics....

we had a 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*yo EVIL it was good hanging out with you yesterday...... and " you know what you gotta do... do you makes you happy."*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, jefe de jefes, *INKSTINCT003, TEAM BORRACHOS*, Tru2DaGame




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 12:39 PM~18840739
> *awww i feel so special....
> as soon as i get home ill post up the pics....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ed you a tripp


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 09:44 AM~18840774
> *MISTER ED, jefe de jefes, INKSTINCT003, TEAM BORRACHOS, Tru2DaGame
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUSSSAAAA


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 03:54 AM~18839570
> *Nice photo's sour diesel & EXECUTION
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 16 2010, 05:36 PM~18829088
> *THIS BITCH ON POINT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 03:54 AM~18839570
> *Nice photo's sour diesel & EXECUTION
> *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2010, 09:59 AM~18840883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 12:50 PM~18840809
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Ed you a tripp
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 09:41 AM~18840756
> *yo EVIL it was good hanging out with you yesterday...... and " you know what you gotta do... do you makes you happy."
> 
> *


i had a great time hanging with u fools


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 18 2010, 01:08 PM~18840961
> *i had a great time hanging with u fools
> *


Yooo thanks alot 4 all ur help yesterday at show with the regal


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 12:44 PM~18840774
> *MISTER ED, jefe de jefes, INKSTINCT003, TEAM BORRACHOS, Tru2DaGame
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Mr Ed nice chilling wit you yesterday I know u got some Good pics in the car lol


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 09:19 AM~18841064
> *Mr Ed nice chilling wit you yesterday I know u got some Good pics in the car lol
> *


 :nicoderm: 1 TIME


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 10:17 AM~18841043
> *Yooo thanks alot 4 all ur help yesterday at show with the regal
> *


no problem homie  it was good chillen with u guys :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 18 2010, 01:25 PM~18841125
> *no problem homie   it was good chillen with u guys  :thumbsup:
> *



good seeing you yesterday homie..


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 18 2010, 10:26 AM~18841137
> *good seeing you yesterday homie..
> *


same over here bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2010, 12:59 PM~18840883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yesssssssssssssss....That bitch sexy!!!!




Damn these photos make me wann get my new camera soo bad


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 18 2010, 01:02 PM~18840904
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 01:07 PM~18840942
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 18 2010, 01:07 PM~18840948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice photo


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 11:50 AM~18841362
> *Yesssssssssssssss....That bitch sexy!!!!
> Damn these photos make me wann get my new camera soo bad
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 18 2010, 10:25 AM~18841125
> *no problem homie   it was good chillen with u guys  :thumbsup:
> *


so did u had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 09:27 AM~18840654
> *Whats good pimp
> *


chilling big pimpen u should of gone...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 18 2010, 10:07 AM~18840948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 18 2010, 11:16 AM~18841568
> *so did u had a good time :biggrin:
> *


tu eres de pinga :roflmao: :roflmao: and yes i had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 18 2010, 02:18 PM~18841574
> *chilling big pimpen u should of gone...
> *


I know homie...next year


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305, LIL ROLY™, Made You A Hater


:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 18 2010, 01:50 PM~18841362
> *Yesssssssssssssss....That bitch sexy!!!!
> Damn these photos make me wann get my new camera soo bad
> *


I got one at home that I am not using!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 18 2010, 01:16 PM~18841568
> *so did u had a good time :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE A KEY TO TAKE OFF THESE KNOCKOFFS?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

THAT WET WET


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

I got a bunch of parts for sale. First 175.00 takes them all. 87 Monte header paneland bumper needs some work, 87ls rocker panels, cutlass grills,light beadle for elcamino, elcamino trims, and a few other things. Let me know 7868730067


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

THAT WET WET


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 11:39 AM~18840739
> *awww i feel so special....
> as soon as i get home ill post up the pics....
> 
> ...


lol ... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

juicedmonteSS, INKSTINCT003, flaco, COUPE DE BEAR, MISTER ED, ripsta85

:wave:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 18 2010, 04:53 PM~18842852
> *lol ...  :biggrin:
> *



It was GOOD kicking it with you guys. Thanks for the help and support. Looking forward to GOOD things in the future. Puro GOODTIMES in the FLA, MIA, and the ATL!


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

yo wsup everyone,,,,,,,,nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 18 2010, 05:00 PM~18842933
> *juicedmonteSS, INKSTINCT003, flaco, COUPE DE BEAR, MISTER ED, ripsta85
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 


CONGRATS ON THE WIN...... ANOTHER TROPHY IN THE ROOM.... :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Oct 18 2010, 04:02 PM~18842955
> *It was GOOD kicking it with you guys. Thanks for the help and support. Looking forward to GOOD things in the future. Puro GOODTIMES in the FLA, MIA, and the ATL!
> *


Thanks homie, appreciate the help u boys gave us up there, y'all cool peeps...See you boys soon... GT


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 03:04 PM~18842971
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> CONGRATS ON THE WIN...... ANOTHER TROPHY IN THE ROOM.... :biggrin:
> *


Another one for S. Florida................... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 09:39 AM~18840739
> *awww i feel so special....
> as soon as i get home ill post up the pics....
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD MIAMI GT L.A. PASSIN BY HOPE ALL WENT WELL FOR THE GT FAM THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

GET DOWN MIAMI ....SGV PASSIN THRU U SHOW SOME LOVE...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Oct 18 2010, 02:28 PM~18843170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Mister Ed Wus up wit the pixs


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 06:59 PM~18843817
> *Mister Ed Wus up wit the pixs
> *













:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*and here WE go.....*

they try to say it was only 80 inches... pics dont lie</span>[/b][/u]
<img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/2vkktn4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i56.tinypic.com/11ty2w7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:green\'>SORRY LIL ROLY BUT YOU WERENT THE HIGHTEST
THIS LITTLE GUY GOT UP HIGHER....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THANKS FOR LETTING ME RIDE...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*AND FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW WHATS NEW....ALL WINDOW MOLDINGS.....*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, TEAM BORRACHOS, CENTRGOLDLAC, SHORTY84, MISTER ED, Magik007
full house........................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORE PICS COMING MY SERVER IS RUNNIING SLOW


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 04:59 PM~18844362
> *MORE PICS COMING MY SERVER IS RUNNIING SLOW
> *


upgrade that s*%&


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18844381
> *upgrade that s*%&
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 04:34 PM~18844126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are some good looking people :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*FOR MY BOY "JD" LOOKING IN........ FATBOY WHERE YOU AT*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THIS SH!T WAS N!CE....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*Big body extended a-arms inch and a half molded and re-enforced








*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18844422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed u have some good pixs
:0 GOODTIMES SHUT THAT SHIT DOWN FIRST TIME OUT IT WAS A HIT :biggrin: :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18844422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed u have some good pixs
:0 GOODTIMES SHUT THAT SHIT DOWN FIRST TIME OUT IT WAS A HIT :biggrin: :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18844548
> *Thanks Ed u have some good pixs
> :0  GOODTIMES SHUT THAT SHIT DOWN FIRST TIME OUT IT WAS A HIT :biggrin:  :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



***** YOU HITTING THE HENNY AGAIN DOUBLE POSTING...... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 08:07 PM~18844438
> *FOR MY BOY "JD" LOOKING IN........ FATBOY WHERE YOU AT
> 
> 
> ...


Them are nice but ive been there done that a long time ago... i move up in life homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


The PAST...


















The FUTURE...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Oct 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18844591
> *Them are nice but ive been there done that a long time ago... i move up in life homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> The PAST...
> 
> ...


*
MY *****

WENT FROM ELEMENTARY TO COLLEGE....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TIME TO GO EAT AND PLAY WITH MY LITTLE ONE MORE PICS LATER OR TOMORROW  


HEY MAGIK SHOULD WE PUT THE TRIPLE X PICS* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 07:55 PM~18844317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18844422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This what it's all about haveing a good time


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 08:09 PM~18844461
> *THIS SH!T WAS N!CE....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yesss sir!!!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 12 2010, 09:01 PM~18794384
> *Saw these on another topic just wanted to share with yall...if you don't like it keep it to your self
> 
> 
> ...


name??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Oct 18 2010, 08:50 PM~18844893
> *name??
> *


Don't no...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

been puttin in alittle work on the truck what ya think???


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 07:05 PM~18844422
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good pics mr ed......i see my dog shorty inda bk :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18845020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD YOU NEED SOME BLUE ANODIZED DISHES THO


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A CHEVY 350 OR 400 MOTOR CASH IN HAND PM ME OR GIVE ME A CALL OR TEXT 754 2443108


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 18 2010, 09:01 PM~18845020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It looks tight...Did you have you upper Aarms extened???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Oct 18 2010, 09:21 PM~18845234
> *LOOKING FOR A CHEVY 350 OR 400 MOTOR CASH IN HAND PM ME OR GIVE ME A CALL OR TEXT 754 2443108
> *


SIDEWAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18845020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Oct 18 2010, 08:21 PM~18845232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks....naw no extensions yet just the cadillac spindle swap and the uppers are actually shimed in about an inch right now and they still have a little poke on em :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*3 times for my homie freddy---->congrate on the new born homie


Next year around this time I know you going to build a rawww ass power wheel for her
:biggrin: 
*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 18 2010, 03:26 PM~18843569
> *WUS GOIN ON CHUCH.. EVERYTHING WAS GREAT OUTTHERE THIS WEEKEND...
> 
> *


VERY PROUD OF WHAT HAS BEEN ESTABLISHED IN MIAMI KEEP PUSHING FAM


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 08:21 PM~18844587
> ****** YOU HITTING THE HENNY AGAIN DOUBLE POSTING...... :biggrin:
> *


Lol still tired lol my bad


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

my old box chevy from back in the days 99-01,,,,im sure some of yall remember it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 18 2010, 09:41 PM~18845468
> *yea ima repaint em later on this is just to roll around for a bit :biggrin:
> thanks....naw no extensions yet just the cadillac spindle swap and the uppers are actually shimed in about an inch right now and they still have a little poke on em  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

some old pics of tangerlicious an old stn impala ,,,,only the ogs remember thes


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18845647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happend???


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 07:28 PM~18844666
> *TIME TO GO EAT AND PLAY WITH MY LITTLE ONE MORE PICS LATER OR TOMORROW
> HEY MAGIK SHOULD WE PUT THE TRIPLE X PICS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmao...10 text messages came in this morning at 5:10 am... expect a text from me right now with proof, ...that nena esta buena loco... :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Yo Yo Yo Laz Mr regal Wus up bro let's LINE IT UP FRIDAY At The HANG OUT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 09:23 PM~18846762
> *Yo Yo Yo Laz Mr regal Wus up bro let's LINE IT UP FRIDAY At The HANG OUT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 08:23 PM~18846762
> *Yo Yo Yo Laz Mr regal Wus up bro let's LINE IT UP FRIDAY At The HANG OUT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*IT SOUNDS LIKE A HOP OFF FOR THIS FRIDAY :0 *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Oct 18 2010, 11:34 PM~18846929
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


U 2 bro let's hop 4 a Lil action :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 10:48 PM~18847661
> *U 2 bro let's hop 4 a Lil action :biggrin:
> *


I'm down!  :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

and at what time is this going down???


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Oct 19 2010, 12:55 AM~18847727
> *I'm down!   :biggrin:
> *


4 sho Friday 4 sure then


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 11:02 PM~18847786
> *4 sho Friday 4 sure then
> *


Yuhh.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 19 2010, 01:02 AM~18847786
> *4 sho Friday 4 sure then
> *


Starts like at 9:30 10:00


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking for a 48 volt street charger....let me know


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wheres that friday hangout at?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 18 2010, 10:44 PM~18846179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tangerlicious wow thats old school right there!!!! brings me back to 96 bill cox and whitlee shows at tropical park!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY. LAST FRIDAY HANGOUT WAS GREAT. LETS MAKE THIS ONE GOODTIMES. BRING OUT THE WHIPPS, AND THE HOPPERS...WHOS CALLING WHO OUT.. *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 19 2010, 07:18 AM~18849656
> *tangerlicious wow thats old school right there!!!!  brings me back to 96 bill cox and whitlee shows at tropical park!!!!!!  :biggrin:*



these were the best times down here. them shows were pretty much almost evry month! miss them days


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 19 2010, 09:21 AM~18849668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: gt smashin


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Where can I buy a key to take off these diamond bullet knockoff????


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 11:23 PM~18846762
> *Yo Yo Yo Laz Mr regal Wus up bro let's LINE IT UP FRIDAY At The HANG OUT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Let's doo it!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 19 2010, 10:21 AM~18849668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let's Make THIS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 19 2010, 09:33 AM~18850461
> *Let's doo it!!!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CENTRGOLDLAC (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 19 2010, 10:21 AM~18849668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4sho Ill be out there


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 18 2010, 05:06 PM~18844431
> *those are some good looking people :biggrin:
> *


dre u need a back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2010, 10:45 AM~18851045
> *dre u need a back bumper :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 04:34 PM~18844126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


butt with heavy duty lead :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2010, 10:21 AM~18849672
> *these were the best times down here. them shows were pretty much almost evry month! miss them days
> *


x2 there was something always crackin!!!!!!! but i dont miss them kmc hammers and tri-bars!!!!lol :biggrin: oh ya and crushed velour interior!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 18 2010, 08:01 PM~18845020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...let me know if you want to pinstripe it i need this guy from orlando to come and do some stuff on a car...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2010, 08:16 AM~18849933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 18 2010, 10:03 PM~18847795
> *Starts like at 9:30 10:00
> *


ill be there,,,,,,as a spectator of course


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 19 2010, 07:18 AM~18849656
> *tangerlicious wow thats old school right there!!!!  brings me back to 96 bill cox and whitlee shows at tropical park!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ahhhhh the good ol days


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18846179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

back in the motherfuckin days


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 19 2010, 06:08 PM~18853131
> *back in the motherfuckin days
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: the real good'ol days


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

:wave: :wave: Whats up Miami LUNATICS NYC stopping by to say hello


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

home grown babe.since "92"..made in hialeah :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Oct 19 2010, 01:03 PM~18852137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shorty hit me up *****


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 19 2010, 08:16 AM~18849933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: those goodtimes are contagious.. 

congrats MIA LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

For sale 
1963 Mercury Monterey
$7500


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 19 2010, 09:33 AM~18850461
> *Let's doo it!!!!!!
> *


Am not going 2hop homie so good luck wit that my shit just chillin at crib.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

good looking out to my boy double o today....switched the 4s on the cutlass wat u think :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 19 2010, 07:54 PM~18853985
> *Am not going 2hop homie so good luck wit that my shit just chillin at crib.
> *


Dam cuz it's just for fun bro let's have a Lil action Homie it's all good in the hood Don't be scared lol :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

pics by Doozer



>


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Wassup Pimp Lac thax for the help today!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 19 2010, 07:44 PM~18855822
> *Wassup Pimp Lac thax for the help today!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*THEN JUMP ONTO THE MCARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I got brand new chrome center link and tie rods for any GM big body 200bucks hit me up


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 19 2010, 03:45 PM~18853451
> *home grown babe.since "92"..made in hialeah :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yo what ever happ to roberts regal "goldslager",,,an anyone know if calos n alex are still around senior mamen,,lol


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Oct 19 2010, 03:45 PM~18853451
> *home grown babe.since "92"..made in hialeah :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i miss them days of posten up at the Fina gas station in the grove


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 19 2010, 06:11 PM~18854737
> *Dam cuz it's just for fun bro let's have a Lil action Homie it's all good in the hood Don't be scared lol :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

ah huh u kno what it is.... black and yellow black and yellow


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 20 2010, 07:28 AM~18859353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> pics by Doozer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

TEAM BORRACHOS, MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003, SWITCHITTER, TiggerLS
Wus Crackin Mia how yall homies doin :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 19 2010, 08:18 PM~18856222
> *
> 
> THEN JUMP ONTO THE MCARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.
> *


  cant wait to see all da low lows cruisen down 8str :wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Oct 20 2010, 06:38 AM~18859154
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


whats up ***** :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

team borrachos 

what up my nig :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 20 2010, 11:39 AM~18859800
> *team borrachos
> 
> what up my nig :wave:
> *



YOU COMING UP THIS WAY FOR FRIDAYS HANGOUT....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MISTER ED


HEY GUEST DONT BE AFRAID TO LOG IN AND SAY HI.........


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 20 2010, 08:01 AM~18859515
> *TEAM BORRACHOS, MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003, SWITCHITTER, TiggerLS
> Wus Crackin Mia how yall homies doin :biggrin:
> *


WUSS GOIN ON


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 20 2010, 11:39 AM~18859800
> *team borrachos
> 
> what up my nig :wave:
> *


Wats good homie u coming to tha hang out Friday rite cuz


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2010, 08:41 AM~18859817
> *YOU COMING UP THIS WAY FOR FRIDAYS HANGOUT....
> *


yes sir


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 20 2010, 09:36 AM~18860263
> *Wats good homie u coming to tha hang out Friday rite cuz
> *


chillen bro here working on the rides , ill be there friday 4 sure


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 20 2010, 12:43 PM~18860317
> *yes sir
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Any one have the rug for trunk of a fleetwood big bodie


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 05:59 PM~18854604
> *good looking out to my boy double o today....switched the 4s on the cutlass wat u think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do u still have the spokes??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 20 2010, 01:51 PM~18861225
> *do u still have the spokes??
> *



nah sold to my dog....


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 08:59 PM~18854604
> *good looking out to my boy double o today....switched the 4s on the cutlass wat u think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i can make them thangs look like 3 pieces, holla at me :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 20 2010, 09:43 AM~18860317
> *yes sir
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Oct 20 2010, 02:34 PM~18861515
> *i can make them thangs look like 3 pieces, holla at me  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SHORTY84... SOUND OF REVENGE :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 20 2010, 01:13 PM~18861824
> *SHORTY84... SOUND OF REVENGE  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: wazzup homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Oct 20 2010, 01:10 PM~18861808
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


que bola my nig :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Oct 20 2010, 03:40 PM~18861971
> *:wave: wazzup homie
> *



QUE BOLA YALL GOT BAHAMAS AGAIN IN NOV OR WAT :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

COUPE DE BEAR, Que la verga LOCO, LIL ROLY™, lowbikeon20z

:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 20 2010, 04:42 PM~18863492
> *COUPE DE BEAR, Que la verga LOCO, LIL ROLY™, lowbikeon20z
> 
> :wave:
> *


wuzzup homie


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 20 2010, 04:42 PM~18863492
> *COUPE DE BEAR, Que la verga LOCO, LIL ROLY™, lowbikeon20z
> 
> :wave:
> *


que la verga JEFE........... :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 20 2010, 05:09 PM~18863759
> *wuzzup homie
> *


que la verga OSO.... :cheesy:


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 20 2010, 10:59 AM~18859504
> *YOOOO GABY CLASSIC ANGELS WUS UP BRO LETS LINE IT UP ON FRIDAY AT THE HANG OUT 4 A LIL ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




NAW $200 IN THE HOOD SOUNDS BETTER HOLLAR IF YOU DOWN 786-499-3599
  
WHO HITTING YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU WILLY FROM THE BIG CA OR A GOODTIMES MEMBER ???????????????????????????????


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*the 3 amigos....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

so i get to CLAUDIOS house the day of the show @ 5:30 am and he was......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

so we was supposed to leave at 6 am guess where we were at 6 am.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

USO CENTRAL FLORIDA....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2010, 09:23 PM~18865260
> *USO CENTRAL FLORIDA....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAM MR ED NICE PICS ima have to set up an appointment with u to take pics of my kar lol :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THIS "MANTE" PUT "QUE LA VERGA LOCO" ON THE BACK OF HIS PLAQUE *


----------



## 96lincoln (Apr 26, 2009)

wats going on GOODTIMERS WASSSUP MIAMI


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 20 2010, 10:25 PM~18865284
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAM MR ED NICE PICS ima have to set up an appointment with u to take pics of my kar  lol :biggrin:
> *



I GOT YOU AS LONG AS THE CHURRASCO'S ARE COOKING... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 20 2010, 10:28 AM~18859353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I LOVE THIS 63.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MAJESTICS..........


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2010, 09:28 PM~18865327
> *I GOT YOU AS LONG AS THE CHURRASCO'S ARE COOKING... :biggrin:
> *



for sure them shits always cooking down at the crib u just been lost cant come through since i aint got 13s lol :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18865492
> *for sure them shits always cooking down at the crib u just been lost cant come through since i aint got 13s lol :biggrin:
> *



***** YOU HARDLY EVER IN TOWN MY *****....LET ME KNOW AND ILL SWING THRU


----------



## CLASSICANGELS87MC (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Oct 20 2010, 07:12 PM~18865108
> *NAW $200 IN THE HOOD SOUNDS BETTER HOLLAR IF YOU DOWN 786-499-3599
> 
> WHO HITTING YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU WILLY FROM THE BIG CA OR A GOODTIMES MEMBER ???????????????????????????????
> *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Oct 20 2010, 10:12 PM~18865108
> *NAW $200 IN THE HOOD SOUNDS BETTER HOLLAR IF YOU DOWN 786-499-3599
> 
> WHO HITTING YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU WILLY FROM THE BIG CA OR A GOODTIMES MEMBER ???????????????????????????????
> *


4 sho then I'll hit u up tomarro. I don't know yet gotta ask willy :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2010, 09:32 PM~18865363
> *I LOVE THIS 63.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Oct 20 2010, 08:12 PM~18865108
> *NAW $200 IN THE HOOD SOUNDS BETTER HOLLAR IF YOU DOWN 786-499-3599
> 
> WHO HITTING YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU WILLY FROM THE BIG CA OR A GOODTIMES MEMBER ???????????????????????????????
> *



WHY DO YOU WANT TO HOP FOR MONEY? :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Oct 20 2010, 10:12 PM~18865108
> *NAW $200 IN THE HOOD SOUNDS BETTER HOLLAR IF YOU DOWN 786-499-3599
> 
> WHO HITTING YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU WILLY FROM THE BIG CA OR A GOODTIMES MEMBER ???????????????????????????????
> *


I'll put 100 I ain't gonna put 200 i just wanted to do it 4 fun but it's all good


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got this For Sale if anyone is interested...'65 Mustang, V8, Lots of new parts, running strong

PM for info


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 05:16 PM~18844539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Killin em out There USO's


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18865809
> *I'll put 100 I ain't gonna put 200 i just wanted to do it 4 fun but it's all good
> *


what ever happend to having fun? hoppin is about who can get up not who has a bigger bank account,,, dale ***** hop ur shit for rep not cheeze


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2010, 07:23 PM~18865260
> *USO CENTRAL FLORIDA....
> 
> 
> ...


I see y'all out there DOIN IT.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 21 2010, 12:45 AM~18866833
> *what ever happend to having fun? hoppin is about who can get up not who has a bigger bank account,,, dale ***** hop ur shit for rep not cheeze
> *


AMEN 2 DAT!!!!!!!'


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyone selling any lowrider bikes or trikes?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2010, 08:15 PM~18865145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY. LAST FRIDAY HANGOUT WAS GREAT. LETS MAKE THIS ONE GOODTIMES. BRING OUT THE WHIPPS, AND THE HOPPERS...WHOS CALLING WHO OUT.. *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 21 2010, 06:15 AM~18868597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 21 2010, 05:26 AM~18868644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:  :run: :run: :boink: :boink:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2010, 10:32 PM~18865363
> *I LOVE THIS 63.....
> 
> 
> ...


check ou this months lrm full feature!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 21 2010, 12:45 AM~18866833
> *what ever happend to having fun? hoppin is about who can get up not who has a bigger bank account,,, dale ***** hop ur shit for rep not cheeze
> *





PLAYER THE REP IS THERE IF YOU DONT KNOW YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY CA BEEN SERVING FOR YEARS. HOPPING IS A BIG BOY GAME IF YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT PLAY.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 21 2010, 09:01 AM~18868785
> *check ou this months lrm full feature!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*its a good feature...... *:biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 21 2010, 05:26 AM~18868644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Oct 21 2010, 07:21 AM~18869106
> *PLAYER THE REP IS THERE IF YOU DONT KNOW YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY CA BEEN SERVING FOR YEARS. HOPPING IS A BIG BOY GAME IF YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT PLAY.
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 21 2010, 10:59 AM~18870226
> *
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*QUOTE(juicedmonteSS @ Oct 21 2010, 12:45 AM) 
what ever happend to having fun? hoppin is about who can get up not who has a bigger bank account,,, dale ***** hop ur shit for rep not cheeze*


Classic Angels Been hopping street/show cars for years!!!Since when the clubs used to post up at the gas stations at the grove!I remember when WILLY and ****** used to come thru the marina swangin the regal.Dont forget The
PUNISHER /The HULK.So its cool to hop for fun sometimes but these hoppers cost bread so sometimes it makes it a lil more better when there is some cash up for grabs .Not trying to start no schit :biggrin:  :biggrin:Big ups to C.A. and all other hoppers holdin it down in the gunshine state!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Oct 21 2010, 10:21 AM~18869106
> *PLAYER THE REP IS THERE IF YOU DONT KNOW YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY CA BEEN SERVING FOR YEARS. HOPPING IS A BIG BOY GAME IF YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT PLAY.
> *


Its not even about CA serving 4 years or being a big boy game its about comeing out and haveing a good time and showing off ur carss :naughty:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 21 2010, 05:26 AM~18868644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :boink:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 21 2010, 10:54 AM~18870653
> *:0  :wow: :boink:
> *


wus good brian


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2010, 07:38 PM~18865439
> *MAJESTICS..........
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2010, 10:55 AM~18870664
> *wus good brian
> *


what up my brotha! :h5:  :wave:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2010, 11:45 AM~18870577
> *QUOTE(juicedmonteSS @ Oct 21 2010, 12:45 AM)
> what ever happend to having fun? hoppin is about who can get up not who has a bigger bank account,,, dale ***** hop ur shit for rep not cheeze
> Classic Angels Been hopping street/show cars for years!!!Since when the  clubs used to post up at the gas stations at the grove!I remember when WILLY and ****** used to come thru the marina swangin the regal.Dont forget The
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 21 2010, 11:01 AM~18870722
> *what up my brotha!  :h5:   :wave:
> *


Waitng on my homeboi to get his truck back from the shop so I can take Black Friday to Luis house and get it done in the next 6 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 21 2010, 11:06 AM~18870759
> *
> *


   All day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2010, 11:10 AM~18870780
> *Waitng on my homeboi to get his truck back from the shop so I can take Black  Friday  to Luis  house and get it done in the next 6 weeks :biggrin:
> *


The Big M Muthafuckas finna break loose da coupe


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2010, 11:10 AM~18870780
> *Waitng on my homeboi to get his truck back from the shop so I can take Black  Friday  to Luis  house and get it done in the next 6 weeks :biggrin:
> *


That's what's up !!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  Don't forget the booty kit lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2010, 11:21 AM~18870870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The motherfuckin M. !!!!!!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2010, 11:13 AM~18870801
> *The Big M Muthafuckas finna break loose da coupe
> 
> 
> ...


  :h5:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 21 2010, 11:37 AM~18871031
> *That's what's up !!!!!!!!!    :cheesy:   Don't forget the booty kit lol
> *


I got ya homie i jus been to busy wit fam and work i havent had a choice to get north but if i can get off work for the meeting tomorrow ill bring it with me!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 21 2010, 01:59 PM~18870699
> *Thanks Ed.
> *



NO PROBLEM HOMIE ANYTIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2010, 11:13 AM~18870801
> *The Big M Muthafuckas finna break loose da coupe
> 
> 
> ...


The big fuckin M all day a day


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

im looking for bucket seats that will fit a g-body
color is not an issue. pm or post pics


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 21 2010, 02:13 PM~18870801
> *The Big M Muthafuckas finna break loose da coupe
> 
> 
> ...


all fucking day...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 21 2010, 08:15 AM~18868597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos coming out??? I need some video footage!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 21 2010, 05:26 AM~18868644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
que ricoooooooo :wow: :uh:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 21 2010, 01:52 PM~18872065
> *whos coming out??? I need some video footage!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good time :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

yo people am lookin for some one to finish my town car its a body off and i need it to be put back together........anyone can help me out $$$$$$$ with a name or place i can take it???? :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

and i need to take it fast cuz my land lord in up my ass ....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 21 2010, 02:52 PM~18872065
> *whos coming out??? I need some video footage!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


25TH STREET


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 21 2010, 08:08 AM~18868570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO+Oct 21 2010, 05:00 PM~18872132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got this for sale


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

yo people am lookin for some one to finish my town car its a body off and i need it to be put back together........anyone can help me out $$$$$$$ with a name or place i can take it???? 

and i need to take it fast cuz my land lord in up my ass ....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 Members: INKSTINCT003, LIL ROLY™, MR.GRUMPY, MISTER ED


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao-jSnKNCF0



funny shit lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 20 2010, 06:22 PM~18864510
> *que la verga OSO.... :cheesy:
> *



not much chillin vergiando & u?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 21 2010, 06:21 PM~18872943
> *4 Members: INKSTINCT003, LIL ROLY™, MR.GRUMPY, MISTER ED
> 
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY. LAST FRIDAY HANGOUT WAS GREAT. LETS MAKE THIS ONE GOODTIMES. BRING OUT THE WHIPPS, AND THE HOPPERS...WHOS CALLING WHO OUT.. *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 21 2010, 04:57 PM~18873547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CADDY LOOKS FAST


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 04:32 PM~18873390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: who really is gona go to this show??i think most on here rather go to the ride out on the nov 14 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Oct 21 2010, 05:39 PM~18873916
> *:uh: who really is gona go to this show??i think most on here rather go to the ride out on the nov 14 :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


the show is from the 5th to the 14th and only a selected few were selected to actually attend the show. is more for people to go and check out the cars is not a car show with trophies and awards and stuff like that . it's the south florida international auto show.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 05:49 PM~18874027
> *the show is from the 5th to the 14th and only a selected few were selected to actually attend the show. is more for people to go and check out the cars is not a car show with trophies and awards and stuff like that . it's the south florida international auto show.
> *


  makes for a good sunday u can do a lil of both!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 21 2010, 08:22 PM~18873745
> *THAT CADDY LOOKS FAST
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 21 2010, 06:26 PM~18872985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAY ON TOPPPP!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, Da Beast21, DOMREP64, lalo22, , Que la verga LOCO, 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305, MISTER ED, Da Beast21, lalo22, Tru2DaGame, Que la verga LOCO



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

*I SEE YOU*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HERE YOU GO BR!AN TWO MORE...... :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:yes: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 21 2010, 10:27 PM~18874986
> *Mr lowrider305, MISTER ED, Da Beast21, lalo22, Tru2DaGame, Que la verga LOCO
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 21 2010, 05:26 AM~18868644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes please,,, ill take two,,,, :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Oct 21 2010, 07:21 AM~18869106
> *PLAYER THE REP IS THERE IF YOU DONT KNOW YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY CA BEEN SERVING FOR YEARS. HOPPING IS A BIG BOY GAME IF YOU DONT LIKE IT DONT PLAY.
> *


blah blah "yawn",,,,,,,if u were confident about servin u wouldnt use a scare tactict like money so people would think twice cuz of the though of loosin money,, but hey thats jus my opinion i could be wrong,,,,,,,but if i had no love for my shit id hop for fun, cuz 200 bucs aint gonna fix ur shit when you destroy it, but again hey i could be wrong


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

were all in this for the love of it ,,,check the egos at the door, thanks


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18872697
> *got this for sale
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 21 2010, 02:00 PM~18872132
> *good time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 19 2010, 08:21 AM~18849668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: LOOKSS LIKE YOUR ACEPTING SHOP CALLS


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 05:53 PM~18844295
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME RIDE...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK LIKE YOU GUYS WAS HAVING GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 18 2010, 06:05 PM~18844422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 22 2010, 04:48 AM~18878204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.... WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 22 2010, 01:33 AM~18877891
> *:cheesy: LOOKSS LIKE YOUR ACEPTING SHOP CALLS
> *


YEAH BRING THE CADDY OUT :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2010, 06:05 AM~18878242
> *NICE.... WE'LL BE THERE
> *



:thumbsup: ..........................nice, hope to see everyone there. Time to give back to the community and show the Hot Rod community that lowriders are not negative like they most think.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 22 2010, 12:59 AM~18876646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Takin it to the hangout tonight :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 08:35 AM~18879267
> *Takin it to the hangout tonight  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BRINGING YOUR HOPPER TO THE HANGOUT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 09:35 AM~18879267
> *Takin it to the hangout tonight  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18872697
> *got this for sale
> 
> 
> ...


lu lu how muchhhh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566042


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thinking about selling this...... PM me if interested.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

couple more pics of the cutt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2010, 11:39 AM~18879296
> *YOU BRINGING YOUR HOPPER TO THE HANGOUT
> *



:biggrin: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: hno:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2010, 11:15 AM~18879586
> *thinking about selling this...... PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> ...



dont do it keep them put it on the training day lol :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 09:43 AM~18879796
> *:biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :buttkick:  hno:
> *


THE CAMERA FOOL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2010, 01:14 PM~18880041
> *THE CAMERA FOOL
> *



*fo'sho*......... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2010, 09:15 AM~18879586
> *thinking about selling this...... PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> ...


How much pm me


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2010, 11:15 AM~18879586
> *thinking about selling this...... PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 22 2010, 09:40 AM~18879771
> *couple more pics of the cutt
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CLEAN!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 21 2010, 07:29 PM~18875007
> *HERE YOU GO BR!AN TWO MORE...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY. LAST FRIDAY HANGOUT WAS GREAT. LETS MAKE THIS ONE GOODTIMES. BRING OUT THE WHIPPS, AND THE HOPPERS...WHOS CALLING WHO OUT.. *


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

WHAT TIME IT GETS POPPIN?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking for an all chrome house grill for a 90 fleet lac


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 22 2010, 01:14 PM~18880445
> *:thumbsup: CLEAN!!
> *



thank u sir :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Oct 22 2010, 11:39 AM~18880629
> *WHAT TIME IT GETS POPPIN?
> *


9 930


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 22 2010, 11:18 AM~18880479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OR HER CRACKHEAD SISTA :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2010, 02:50 PM~18880699
> *I GOT $100 ON HER CRACKHEAD SISTA*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 11:52 AM~18880712
> *I GOT $100 ON HER CRACKHEAD SISTA
> *


I GOT 50 CENT AND HALF A CIGARETTE :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2010, 12:50 PM~18880699
> *OR HER CRACKHEAD SISTA :cheesy:
> *



I'm bringing her cousin.................... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 22 2010, 04:26 PM~18881512
> *I'm bringing her cousin.................... :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *SOUND OF REVENGE*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fatboy you should be calling me soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 29 2009, 01:26 AM~13724715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*damn very different in a year......*










*different grill, rims and engine...*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 02:22 PM~18882019
> *damn very different in a year......
> 
> 
> ...


NOW IF WE COULD JUST MAKE THE OWNER DIFFERENT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2010, 11:38 AM~18880621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can you post some off your work homie i wanna get inked pretty soon but the best ive seen has been out west


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 22 2010, 11:25 AM~18880529
> *]
> 
> 
> ...



love the wagon :thumbsup: nice pic with the euros


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 22 2010, 02:42 PM~18882214
> *can you post some off your work homie i wanna get inked pretty soon but the best ive seen has been out west
> *


IF YOU HAVE FACEBOOK. SEARCH UNDER (INKSTINCT TATTOO). I HAVE ALL MY WORK IN THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2010, 05:37 PM~18882161
> *NOW IF WE COULD JUST MAKE THE OWNER DIFFERENT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 04:22 PM~18882019
> *damn very different in a year......
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Sup everyone,,,haven't been here for a while just came on to see if someone wants my 63..im never gonna finish it so ill let it go...just call me or text me if u have any questions...thanks! 786-316-7292.


----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

wheres the hangout at


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 440buick_@Oct 22 2010, 03:47 PM~18882733
> *wheres the hangout at
> *


15992 NW 27 AVE MIAMI GARDENS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 22 2010, 04:19 PM~18882996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD PUT THE ENGRAVED ONES ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 05:22 PM~18882019
> *damn very different in a year......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 22 2010, 05:37 PM~18882161
> *NOW IF WE COULD JUST MAKE THE OWNER DIFFERENT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's fuckd up lol


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 08:35 AM~18879267
> *Takin it to the hangout tonight  :biggrin:
> *


most likly


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 22 2010, 04:02 PM~18882860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna grab that salsa an pour it all over her,,,any tostitos?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Oct 22 2010, 06:02 PM~18882860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, BUT IM SURE SHE HAS A TORTILLA IN BETWEEN HER LEGZ


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 22 2010, 07:27 PM~18883458
> *i wanna grab that salsa an pour it all over her,,,any tostitos?
> *



lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2010, 10:15 AM~18879586
> *thinking about selling this...... PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> ...



caddi nick these have your name all over them


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hangout bound tonite


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Hangout was real thick tonight :biggrin: 
I'm glad over 20 cars came out.....


Big ups to ClassicAngels 
Second to none 
25th Street 
sudden impact solo ryders 
and of course good times


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Oooops I forgot Rollerz only that was a long drive


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hangout was real nice tonight!!!!Who ever dident go yall missed out...3 times for every one who was hopping!!!!!!!!!


My camera is on some other shit so Thank you lo low for letting a ***** hold down your camera

Here's some photo's ill post the better one's later...


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 22 2010, 09:59 PM~18885578
> *Hangout was real nice tonight!!!!Who ever dident go yall missed out...3 times for every one who was hopping!!!!!!!!!
> My camera is on some other shit so Thank you lo low for letting a ***** hold down your camera
> 
> ...


No problem lil homie anything 4 dis lowrider movement!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 23 2010, 01:21 AM~18885792
> *No problem lil homie anything 4 dis lowrider movement!!!
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 11:48 PM~18885469
> *Hangout was real thick tonight  :biggrin:
> I'm glad over 20 cars came out.....
> Big ups to ClassicAngels
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

i wish they were better pics but they was off my phone,,,,,,,but that hangout was the shit,,,looks like miami gonna make a comeback


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

oye borracho that monte be gettin down homie  :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 23 2010, 02:39 AM~18886282
> *oye borracho that monte be gettin down homie   :biggrin:
> *


Thank u cuz did my best :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/147.jpg[/IMG]
mad props dre on the hangout


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 23 2010, 12:59 AM~18885578
> *Hangout was real nice tonight!!!!Who ever dident go yall missed out...3 times for every one who was hopping!!!!!!!!!
> My camera is on some other shit so Thank you lo low for letting a ***** hold down your camera
> 
> ...


Thank watson 4 tha pix...... Willy,***** C,A thanks 4 all ur HELP!!!! ...LIL Roly,Puro Thank u 2!!!!


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 22 2010, 07:02 PM~18882860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

i will go to sleep now


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*thanks to all of you that came out to support. i havent seen that parking lot so full cars and people since the wednesday hangouts.... thats how a hangout should be.
cant wait till the next one *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 05:24 AM~18886770
> *thanks to all of you that came out to support. i havent seen that parking lot so full cars and people since the wednesday hangouts.... thats  how a hangout should be.
> cant wait till the next one :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I give props to all Miami Car Clubs for coming out and making the hangout what it was!!I had to work :angry: couldnt make it, but ill try my best to make the next friday hangout! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 22 2010, 11:08 PM~18886126
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Why y'all trippin', I'm just fine
Twelve forty five, 'Bout that time
Been at it all week time to unwind
Drink like tank, Lose my mind

Young Jeezy - Lose My Mind ft. Plies </span>


Nice Bra Im feelin that :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 08:24 AM~18886770
> *thanks to all of you that came out to support. i havent seen that parking lot so full cars and people since the wednesday hangouts.... thats  how a hangout should be.
> cant wait till the next one :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Dambnbthe hangout looked gooood


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18886806
> *Dambnbthe hangout looked gooood
> *


it was a good turnout


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 23 2010, 01:45 AM~18886303
> *Thank u cuz did my best :biggrin:
> *


Big ups to Juan! The Monte was swangin dirty!!!!! GT all day :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS+Oct 22 2010, 11:45 PM~18886304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also forgot USO and MAJESTICS


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magik007+Oct 23 2010, 09:14 AM~18886858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WUZ CRACKIN GOODTIMERS :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

TEAM BORRACHOS Yo you must be happy as fuck I know u didn't sleep shit last night yo your car got up there


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 23 2010, 09:14 AM~18886858
> *Big ups to Juan! The Monte was swangin dirty!!!!! GT all day  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you cuzzz GT 1 Dream 1 Team Baby :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 23 2010, 10:33 AM~18887062
> *TEAM BORRACHOS  Yo you must be happy as fuck I know u didn't sleep shit last night yo your car got up there
> *


At all the baby just woke up de pinga Thank u  Hommie


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 23 2010, 07:39 AM~18887085
> *At all the baby just woke up de pinga Thank u   Hommie
> *


N/p your shit coming out nice am hit u up later on


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SHORTY84, 1bumpercracker, LIL ROLY™, TEAM BORRACHOS

whats crackin goodtimers :wave: the spot looked hott ..


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 23 2010, 11:13 AM~18887204
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SHORTY84, 1bumpercracker, LIL ROLY™, TEAM BORRACHOS
> 
> ...


Dam4 real GT in the Building!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 23 2010, 08:39 AM~18887085
> *At all the baby just woke up de pinga Thank u   Hommie
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Jorge bet that 4 the line up we had a GOODTIME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 23 2010, 10:27 AM~18887600
> *Jorge bet that 4 the line up we had a GOODTIME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


fo sho my *****! :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 23 2010, 09:09 AM~18886986
> *WUZ CRACKIN GOODTIMERS :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

From last night @ Towers


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 23 2010, 09:36 AM~18887072
> *Thank you cuzzz GT 1 Dream 1 Team Baby :biggrin:
> *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: milkbone, BUBBA-D, Magik007, ninty6 lincoln, mr.regal


WUZ UP GOODTIMER


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 23 2010, 12:12 PM~18887858
> *From last night @ Towers
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 23 2010, 01:44 PM~18888027
> *nice pics :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hangout was live , Propz to INSTINKT TATOOS & GOOD TIMES for throwing it there hasnt been a hangout like that in a long ass time , hopping , show cars , projects & more than 10 heads out there lol , real good homies


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 23 2010, 10:12 AM~18887858
> *From last night @ Towers
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics maando, that rat rod is sick !!!


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up miami gt new mexico rollin thru


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Oct 23 2010, 01:59 PM~18888344
> *whats up miami gt new mexico rollin thru
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HERES MY PICS FROM LASTNITE...THE HANGOUT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

***** bumper check'in


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: milkbone, BUBBA-D, Magik007, ninty6 lincoln, mr.regal
> WUZ UP GOODTIMER
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew GT Miami, yall lookin good out there. Texas passin thru showin luv


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BloodBath, *Magik007, INKSTINCT003*, ENOUGH SAID, orientalmontecarlo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

roly's regal


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Oct 23 2010, 01:49 PM~18888808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUS GOIN ON


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 02:56 PM~18888841
> *WE TRYING
> WUS GOIN ON
> *


whats up homie looks like some GOODTIMES cant wait to make it out there,


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

quote=itsonlyme1,Oct 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18885713]
So I put this together right before the banquet in Vegas but wasn't able to play it due to technical difficulties :uh: so I thought I would at least post it on here....




[/quote]


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 02:51 PM~18888580
> *HERES MY PICS FROM LASTNITE...THE HANGOUT
> 
> 
> ...




dam it looked good wish i couldve gone... :angry:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 16 2010, 10:32 PM~18830976
> *wsup yall i just got my hands on this......miamis got "another" towncar,,lol
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE LINC I TRADED FOR THE LAC... FROM LA BELLE, FLA


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 17 2010, 09:34 PM~18837898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Plant city befor firme estilo


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ninty6 lincoln, I*NKSTINCT003*, *COUPE DE BEAR* :twak: 

LOCOOOO! Where's the rest of the pics and videos!! :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Oct 23 2010, 07:14 PM~18889477
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ninty6 lincoln, INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR :twak:
> 
> ...


X87!!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Oct 23 2010, 04:14 PM~18889477
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ninty6 lincoln, INKSTINCT003, COUPE DE BEAR :twak:
> 
> ...


I TRIED BUT I COULD GET ANY OF THE CARS IN THE AIR. :angry: IT WAS THE CAMERA.... OR I DONT KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICS.. ILL STICK TO TATTOOING BETTER :biggrin: ..BUT CHULOW GOT ALL OF IT ON VIDEO


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 05:27 PM~18889554
> *I TRIED BUT I COULD GET ANY OF THE CARS IN THE AIR. :angry:  IT WAS THE CAMERA.... OR I DONT KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICS.. ILL STICK TO TATTOOING BETTER :biggrin: ..BUT CHULOW GOT ALL OF IT ON VIDEO
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 23 2010, 04:56 AM~18886595
> *Thank watson 4 tha pix...... Willy,*****  C,A thanks 4 all ur HELP!!!! ...LIL Roly,Puro Thank u 2!!!!
> *


4sho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 08:24 AM~18886770
> *thanks to all of you that came out to support. i havent seen that parking lot so full cars and people since the wednesday hangouts.... thats  how a hangout should be.
> cant wait till the next one :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 23 2010, 08:31 AM~18886780
> *Why y'all trippin', I'm just fine
> Twelve forty five, 'Bout that time
> Been at it all week time to unwind
> ...


 :biggrin: Whats good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 23 2010, 08:51 AM~18886808
> *it was a good turnout
> *


Nice seeing you lastnight homie!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 23 2010, 01:12 PM~18887858
> *From last night @ Towers
> 
> 
> ...


  sick work


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 02:51 PM~18888580
> *HERES MY PICS FROM LASTNITE...THE HANGOUT
> 
> 
> ...




i went out there for the first time last night. it was a good turn out - i look forward to seeing it grow.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

NICE PHOTO'S DRE[/SIZE]:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 07:27 PM~18889554
> *I TRIED BUT I COULD GET ANY OF THE CARS IN THE AIR. :angry:  IT WAS THE CAMERA.... OR I DONT KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICS.. ILL STICK TO TATTOOING BETTER :biggrin: ..BUT CHULOW GOT ALL OF IT ON VIDEO
> *


fa sho... im editing some of it... ill post as soon as its ready to roolll


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18888580
> *HERES MY PICS FROM LASTNITE...THE HANGOUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18890151
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18890146
> *fa sho... im editing some of it... ill post as soon as its ready to roolll
> *


Same here :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 23 2010, 08:12 PM~18890151
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 19 2010, 08:18 PM~18856222
> *
> 
> THEN JUMP ONTO THE MCARTHUR CSWY AND CRUISE TO SOUTH BEACH.
> *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 23 2010, 10:14 PM~18890449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18890151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 23 2010, 08:20 PM~18890184
> *Same here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bitch nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

BloodBath yoo que bola willy ur son took a good video of the monte post it up


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

any pics of my truck???


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, ninty6 lincoln, CENTRGOLDLAC
dam we still waitin on piks lol :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## Chvys10 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 02:02 PM~18888628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Had a good time, gonna try to get some more minitrucks to come down... saw sum sick rides out there  

Thanks for showin sum love


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

:0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAakvbhFbpQ found this on you tube friday night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrSNnXhtQZU


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Oct 24 2010, 03:26 AM~18892395
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrSNnXhtQZU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CENTRGOLDLAC (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18888580
> *HERES MY PICS FROM LASTNITE...THE HANGOUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 23 2010, 07:12 PM~18890151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: more!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 24 2010, 10:16 AM~18893058
> *:wow:  more!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 24 2010, 12:13 PM~18893549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 24 2010, 01:14 PM~18893555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ninty6 lincoln, *lowbikeon20z*, Mr lowrider305, *TEAM BORRACHOS*, INKSTINCT003, DOUBLE-O, RollinX151

ride out later???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 23 2010, 06:12 PM~18890151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POETIC :tears: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

This friday the hang out was chilling let's just keep it it going and more events put miami back on the map


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY GOING TO CAROL MART...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 24 2010, 11:34 AM~18893668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot one from Friday, Watson......................


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 24 2010, 09:16 AM~18893062
> *:wow:
> *


the lost one...wheres the pics to your car bro??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18883543
> *caddi nick these have your name all over them
> *


Yea they do!!!! But they 14's, I want some 13's though!!! Still love em anyways!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 24 2010, 11:14 AM~18893555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 24 2010, 06:04 PM~18894946
> *You forgot one from Friday,  Watson......................
> 
> 
> ...


I got yall next week homie....I was tryin to get more clubs also


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 24 2010, 08:01 PM~18896657
> *I got yall next week homie....I was tryin to get more clubs also
> *



cool.............. :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

DO ANY1 HAVE GBODY STEERING COLUMN 4 SALE PLEZZZZ LET ME KNOW I NEED IT ASAP THANKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

im going to start at new topic under post your rides...MIAMI LOWRIDER FRIDAY NIGHT HANG OUT...ILL POST THE OTHER PICS ON THERE THAT I HAVENT POSTED YET


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 24 2010, 10:05 PM~18896698
> *cool.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IF ANYONE HAS PICS FROM FRIDAY NIGHT PLZ POST THEM..THANKS

***** WE STILL LOWRIDEIN IN MIAMI ***** 


new photo's are going up


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 24 2010, 07:06 PM~18896716
> *DO ANY1 HAVE GBODY  STEERING COLUMN 4 SALE PLEZZZZ LET ME KNOW I NEED IT ASAP THANKS
> *


bobs u pic has a 4 door cutlas or pontiac thats tan,,,,its got the same colum,,,hurry hurry


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Messing Around With Mr.Regal After Fridays Hangout :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

this is all i got


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GOOD MORNING......................MIA


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 24 2010, 07:06 PM~18896716
> *DO ANY1 HAVE GBODY  STEERING COLUMN 4 SALE PLEZZZZ LET ME KNOW I NEED IT ASAP THANKS
> *


$80 firm clean ass column with key. came off blue ls like urs lmk.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 24 2010, 09:26 PM~18898391
> *
> 
> Messing Around With Mr.Regal After Fridays Hangout  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yall disrespecting to damn much! "where the big "M" at?" :uh:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 25 2010, 06:43 AM~18900963
> *yall disrespecting to damn much! "where the big "M" at?" :uh:
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 25 2010, 07:01 AM~18901034
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


yea i know dre i was askin cuz wat was said in the video of the honda. "where the big "M" at? respect gotta be earned round hea...." im askin cuz i didnt get that at all


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 24 2010, 08:49 PM~18897162
> *IF ANYONE HAS PICS FROM FRIDAY NIGHT PLZ POST THEM..THANKS
> 
> ***** WE STILL LOWRIDEIN IN MIAMI *****
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 25 2010, 07:11 AM~18901072
> *yea i know dre i was askin cuz wat was said in the video of the honda. "where the big "M" at? respect gotta be earned round hea...."  im askin cuz i didnt get that at all
> *



ask laz we was clowning with him late friday night as he was with us too


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 25 2010, 07:58 AM~18901278
> *ask laz we was clowning with him late friday night as he was with us too
> *



i dnt gotta ask laz shit... if he was sayin anything bout ur club, click or club that was with u then he needs STOP that shi!t just like u or whoever needs to keep Majestics out of it


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 25 2010, 08:06 AM~18901321
> *i dnt gotta ask laz shit...  if he was sayin anything bout ur club, click or club that was with u then he needs STOP that shi!t just like u or whoever needs to keep Majestics out of it
> *



thats their mouths cant be there daddys and tell them what to say but i feel you tho


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 25 2010, 10:11 AM~18901072
> *yea i know dre i was askin cuz wat was said in the video of the honda. "where the big "M" at? respect gotta be earned round hea...."  im askin cuz i didnt get that at all
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 25 2010, 07:11 AM~18901072
> *yea i know dre i was askin cuz wat was said in the video of the honda. "where the big "M" at? respect gotta be earned round hea...."  im askin cuz i didnt get that at all
> *


OH I HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 25 2010, 12:26 AM~18898391
> *
> 
> Messing Around With Mr.Regal After Fridays Hangout  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL HELLLL NAWW :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

PICS FROM FRIDAY


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Oct 25 2010, 07:58 AM~18901278
> *ask laz we was clowning with him late friday night as he was with us too
> *


Yo alex I was clowning wit u guyz but never did I say anything about any club but w.e you were hopping your shit n I was talking 2 juan's sister you all were talking shit I ask u next time don't disrespect my club n next time call LAZ out not my club you love 2do this shit 2start shit talking so let just chill n that's it


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

TEAM BORRACHOS wat do homie yo ru going 2get that shit


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 25 2010, 12:40 PM~18902074
> *TEAM BORRACHOS wat do homie yo ru going 2get that shit
> *


YEA CUZ TODAY I JUST GOT MY HOME LAST NITE CALL ME WEN U GET OUT OF WORK


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 25 2010, 09:36 AM~18902043
> *Yo alex I  was clowning wit u guyz but never did I say anything about any club but w.e you were hopping your shit n I was talking 2 juan's sister you all were talking shit  I ask u next time  don't  disrespect my club n next time call LAZ out not my club  you love 2do this shit 2start shit talking so let just chill n that's it
> *



***** WE BEEN CHILLIN TRANKILO BOBII :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 25 2010, 09:46 AM~18902105
> *YEA CUZ TODAY I JUST GOT MY HOME LAST NITE CALL  ME WEN U GET OUT OF WORK
> *


 dale ama call when I get out


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 24 2010, 11:21 PM~18897569
> *bobs u pic has a 4 door cutlas or pontiac thats tan,,,,its got the same colum,,,hurry hurry
> *


THANKS HOMMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, l0wrid3rchic0, INKSTINCT003, LIL ROLY™, STR8CLOWNIN LS
WUD UP GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Oct 25 2010, 10:18 AM~18902305
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, l0wrid3rchic0, WUSSSAAAAAA*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WUS GOIN ON PEEPS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 25 2010, 01:26 PM~18902368
> *WUSSSAAAAAA
> *


wut dey do... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 25 2010, 10:30 AM~18902400
> *WUS GOIN ON PEEPS
> *


q-vo my nig


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™+Oct 25 2010, 10:45 AM~18902487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUS UP WITH YA. HOWS THAT REGAL COMING ALONG BRO.. NEED TO SEE IT OUT HERE IN THE HANGOUT :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 25 2010, 11:13 AM~18902656
> *NOTHING MUCH, JUST CHILLING AT THE SHOP
> WUS UP WITH YA. HOWS THAT REGAL COMING ALONG BRO.. NEED TO SEE IT OUT HERE IN THE HANGOUT :biggrin:
> *


shit working on that bitch right now :biggrin: should be out real soon with new lil things done to it  ,u know ill hit them hangouts once its done :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:rimshot: :drama: :drama:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Oct 25 2010, 12:06 PM~18903029
> *:rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


what up my ***** !!!!!!! r u having a great time..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 22" stamped DAYTONS , PM me if interested


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Magik007*, Lowridergame305

YOOO


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 25 2010, 12:09 PM~18903048
> *what up my ***** !!!!!!! r u having a great time..... :biggrin:
> *


yeah pimpen :biggrin: and u .....


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 25 2010, 02:54 PM~18903395
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Magik007, Lowridergame305
> 
> ...


Sup GoodTimer !!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 25 2010, 02:14 PM~18903096
> *for sale 22" stamped DAYTONS , PM me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Dre...............


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 03:19 PM~18904591
> *Dre...............
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I WENT OUT FOR A LITTLE DRIVE DOWN I-95 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 03:19 PM~18904591
> *Dre...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

[/quote]
:biggrin: :0  uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :buttkick:  :banghead: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :sprint: :run: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18904826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*!S TH!S AN OLD P!C CAUSE ! DONT SEE THE ZEN!THS.....*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 04:01 PM~18904939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know what sexyer the car or that girl :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 04:04 PM~18904975
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats ED :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 25 2010, 07:13 PM~18905072
> *congrats ED  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 05:08 PM~18905017
> *!S TH!S AN OLD P!C CAUSE ! DONT SEE THE ZEN!THS.....
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 05:04 PM~18904975
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 07:22 PM~18905198
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 04:04 PM~18904975
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MUST BE NICE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

UNDER NEW MANAGEMENT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 25 2010, 07:25 PM~18905219
> *MUST BE NICE... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



LOOK WHOS TALKIN MISTER 63


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MUST BE REAL N!CE*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 05:23 PM~18905205
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My Cutlass...................1994


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, Martian, ripsta85

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 07:31 PM~18905288
> *My Cutlass...................1994
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH :biggrin: MUST BE NICE TO GRADUATE CLASS 59 THRU 64 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 05:32 PM~18905300
> *YEAH  :biggrin: MUST BE NICE TO GRADUATE CLASS 59 THRU 64  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 04:30 PM~18905280
> *MUST BE REAL N!CE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 04:28 PM~18905258
> *LOOK WHOS TALKIN MISTER 63
> *


ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy billete


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 06:04 PM~18904975
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 ED doing big things :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sour diesel, Da Beast21, Bowtie South :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, KDUB11, 94pimplac, MAAANDO, 83delta88

:wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 25 2010, 10:07 PM~18906816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy.......................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 25 2010, 10:20 PM~18906967
> *sexy.......................
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Oct 25 2010, 07:07 PM~18906816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!! :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 25 2010, 09:07 PM~18906816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x3 fuk dat :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18906534
> *sour diesel, Da Beast21, Bowtie South :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: caddyboy, AM Express, *Que la verga LOCO*, 94pimplac, ninty6 lincoln, sour diesel, fleetwood88, *Tru2DaGame*

Que la vergaaaa pedaso de hamburgesas! Jugando con sus cucas I bet!


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

1983 CADDILAC COUPE DEVILLE SMOOTH TOP(HARD TO FIND WITHOUT RAGTOP)CAR RUNS GREAT A/C WORKS,POWER WINDOWS AND LOCKS VERY CLEAN CAR ,ALL FILLERS ARE BRAND NEW.E & G ORIGINAL 5TH WHEEL KIT.DIGITAL DASH IS ALREADY INSTALLED .CAR IS SITTING ON 13X7 SPOKE WHEELS.HAS 1" 1/2 EXTENDED UPPER A ARMS, BRAND NEW CHROME 8" & 10" PISTONS WITH POWER BALLS IN THE REAR.CAR WAS BOUGHT FOR LOWRIDER PROJECT BUT I HAVE NO TIME FOR IT.I HAVE ALL THE 90 PARTS TO 90 IT OUT FRONT,DASH,REAR BUMPER...ECT.. MY LOSS YOUR GAIN...BABY ON THE WAY IT HAS TO GO..... 2700 OBO FOR MORE INFO CALL 305-479-9165


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, RollinX151, jefe de jefes, sour diesel, 64SSVERT, lowbikeon20z
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Oct 25 2010, 11:41 PM~18907976
> *1983 CADDILAC COUPE DEVILLE SMOOTH TOP(HARD TO FIND WITHOUT RAGTOP)CAR RUNS GREAT A/C WORKS,POWER WINDOWS AND LOCKS VERY CLEAN CAR ,ALL FILLERS ARE BRAND NEW.E & G ORIGINAL 5TH WHEEL KIT.DIGITAL DASH IS ALREADY INSTALLED .CAR IS SITTING ON 13X7 SPOKE WHEELS.HAS 1" 1/2 EXTENDED UPPER A ARMS, BRAND NEW CHROME 8" & 10" PISTONS WITH POWER BALLS IN THE REAR.CAR WAS BOUGHT FOR LOWRIDER PROJECT BUT I HAVE NO TIME FOR IT.I HAVE ALL THE 90 PARTS TO 90 IT OUT FRONT,DASH,REAR BUMPER...ECT.. MY LOSS YOUR GAIN...BABY ON THE WAY IT HAS TO GO..... 2700 OBO FOR MORE INFO CALL 305-479-9165
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I WANT IT SO BAD!!! YOU WOULDNT HAPPEN TO STILL HAVE THE 4 DOOR YOU GOT ALL THE PARTS FROM??? :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GOOD MORNING................


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 25 2010, 08:06 AM~18901321
> *i dnt gotta ask laz shit...  if he was sayin anything bout ur club, click or club that was with u then he needs STOP that shi!t just like u or whoever needs to keep Majestics out of it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
We Still Here.......we are editing the film right now for the world premier
of The BIG M movie MIAMI STYLE!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Wus up everybody, trying to get rid of some parts lying around let me know


Will have pics up later today

Og 61-64 hardtop power window regulators,
Nos 1963 front grill guard
nos 1963 tissue dispenser
nos 1963 front floor mat - saddle color
nos 1963 rear floor mat - saddle color
nos 4 way flasher with extra reconditioned 105 knob
og 1963 a/c vents
billet 1963 grill guard bullets
nos child safety locks
og elec power lock with correct switch
nos manual steering centerlink for your 605 conversion
repop set of 1963 tail light kit
rear defrost vent for rear deck
og 1963 convertible top switch


also have wishbone and trailing arms from BMH 3" longer then stock never used


will update later with more stuff just cant think of it all right now
also you guys know what these items are worth so dont shoot me the crack head prices thanks
pm me for more info biggrin.gif


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 26 2010, 04:59 AM~18910350
> *GOOD MORNING................
> 
> 
> ...


im most defintly awake now !!!!!!! :wow: :run: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 25 2010, 08:43 PM~18906534
> *sour diesel, Da Beast21, Bowtie South :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 26 2010, 08:47 AM~18910948
> *im most defintly awake now !!!!!!! :wow:  :run:  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sweatitsdelta88 (Feb 8, 2007)

14 inch torpedo pistons for sale


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Changing up my DJ set so I got these for sale.....

Great speakers....really loud...I've done all types of venues and crowds with these and they have never let me down. 

Aside from the scratched and scuff marks from hauling them around they work perfect.

I'm also selling the Tri-pods stands with the speakers

$500.00 OBO speakers and stands. Speakers retail for around 350.00 and up EACH)


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

hatersnightmarez, downsouthplaya
:wow: :wow: :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 26 2010, 06:59 AM~18910350
> *GOOD MORNING................
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 26 2010, 06:44 AM~18910692
> *Wus up everybody, trying to get rid of some parts lying around let me know
> Will have pics up later today
> 
> ...


pm me pic's of the front grill guard and price thank's


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone needs any paint work done.

Send me a pm or call me at 786-444-4997 

before









after


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME THING LIKE THIS ON A 63? :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2010, 04:33 PM~18913540
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME THING LIKE THIS ON A 63? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



X2 ON A 64 WAGON


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2010, 04:33 PM~18913540
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME THING LIKE THIS ON A 63? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

some one is coming out veryyyyyyyy soon hommies hahaha lol,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my name is Todd GOODTIMES PENNSYLVANIA PRESIDENT im considering moving to deland florida just outside orlando for a job offer if anyone can tell me anything about the area as far as cost of living,neighborhood, other clubs and or cruise spots tattoo shops,hydraulic shops, engine shops,good people to know etc.


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

anyone need a hood for monte i bought this car don't want the hood will trade for stock hood it's all fiberglass hood not a stick on


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

79-80


----------



## multicolored (Aug 9, 2010)

Before Paint


----------



## multicolored (Aug 9, 2010)

I have this set of 26's for sale also, I can paint to match your car for you if you purchase the wheels, 3000.00 for the wheels painted any color unless u need kandy then its an extra 500.00 Wheels are in Broward County Fl


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 26 2010, 06:19 PM~18914601
> *my name is Todd GOODTIMES PENNSYLVANIA PRESIDENT im considering moving to deland florida just outside orlando for a job offer if anyone can tell me anything about the area as far as cost of living,neighborhood, other clubs and or cruise spots tattoo shops,hydraulic shops, engine shops,good people to know etc.
> *



No offense Todd but ask this question on post your rides in the Orlando lowrider nights :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 26 2010, 05:04 PM~18915490
> *No offense Todd but ask this question on post your rides in the Orlando lowrider nights  :biggrin:
> *


METIDO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2010, 08:16 PM~18915584
> *METIDO
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 26 2010, 05:16 PM~18915584
> *METIDO
> *


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how much actual real deal zenith knockoffs are


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 26 2010, 11:29 PM~18918362
> *Does anyone know how much actual real deal zenith knockoffs are
> *


THEY ARE LIKE $500-$600


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

:wow: :biggrin: cars finally coming together.... and interior is off to the shop :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 26 2010, 04:59 AM~18910350
> *GOOD MORNING................
> 
> 
> ...


BOING!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 26 2010, 10:59 PM~18918661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Oct 26 2010, 10:42 PM~18918484
> *THEY ARE LIKE $500-$600
> *


Thanks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

looking for a set of straight 2 prong knockoffs with the chip insert in the middle lmk


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone know where u can get a GM column lock locally? or anybody got one


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 27 2010, 10:30 AM~18921142
> *anyone know where u can get a GM column lock locally? or anybody got one
> *


check craigslist i saw one like a week ago :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

cant wait to unleash the demon b4 his makeover for 2011  lil sneak peak of some of the lil things i added ...........


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2010, 09:13 AM~18921452
> *cant wait to unleash the demon b4 his makeover for 2011   lil sneak peak of some of the lil things i added ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

selln my new 24s $1600 new tires n rims...7863156307....or will trade for 22in staggered or dub floaters perfer gbody pattern my rims 5lug universal


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *SHORTY84, EXECUTION,* CUTLASSRHYDER-JD


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2010, 11:13 AM~18921452
> *cant wait to unleash the demon b4 his makeover for 2011   lil sneak peak of some of the lil things i added ...........
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 27 2010, 09:32 AM~18921566
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SHORTY84, EXECUTION, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> 
> ...


what up my nig!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 27 2010, 10:21 AM~18921891
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Oct 26 2010, 02:57 PM~18914388
> *some one is coming out veryyyyyyyy soon hommies hahaha lol,,,, :biggrin:
> *



 :0


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2010, 09:13 AM~18921452
> *cant wait to unleash the demon b4 his makeover for 2011   lil sneak peak of some of the lil things i added ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Oct 27 2010, 10:44 AM~18922042
> *  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ......


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2010, 09:13 AM~18921452
> *cant wait to unleash the demon b4 his makeover for 2011   lil sneak peak of some of the lil things i added ...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18921517
> *selln my new 24s $1650 new tires n rims...7863156307....or will trade for 22in staggered or dub floaters perfer gbody pattern my rims 5lug universal
> 
> 
> ...



didnt you just buy these......


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 27 2010, 11:16 AM~18922268
> *
> *


what up homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

4 Members: MISTER ED, IIMPALAA, EXECUTION, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 27 2010, 11:23 AM~18922342
> *4 Members: MISTER ED, IIMPALAA, EXECUTION, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 26 2010, 05:19 PM~18914601
> *my name is Todd GOODTIMES PENNSYLVANIA PRESIDENT im considering moving to deland florida just outside orlando for a job offer if anyone can tell me anything about the area as far as cost of living,neighborhood, other clubs and or cruise spots tattoo shops,hydraulic shops, engine shops,good people to know etc.
> *


i used to live near there


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 26 2010, 09:59 PM~18918661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit u allmost home!!! that bitch look mean ass fuck!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR SALE 1985 AC SUPER COLD! ALL OG...1800 OBO...MESSAGE ME FOR INFO.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 27 2010, 01:22 PM~18922331
> *didnt you just buy these......
> *




Yea but I'm lookn for dubs or 22staggered or another car in good condition I wanna do the cutlass up complete so gna park it for a bit :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 27 2010, 11:10 AM~18921433
> *check craigslist i saw one like a week ago :biggrin:
> *


i seen the one in Hialeah gone!


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 27 2010, 11:10 AM~18921433
> *check craigslist i saw one like a week ago :biggrin:
> *


thanks though still looking if anybody comes across a GM column lock for g-body lemme know thanks again!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 27 2010, 04:39 PM~18923709
> *thanks though still looking if anybody comes across a GM column lock for g-body lemme know thanks again!
> *



dale no prblm i find one il let u knw :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 27 2010, 05:39 PM~18923709
> *thanks though still looking if anybody comes across a GM column lock for g-body lemme know thanks again!
> *


accurate steering in opa locka has 3 diff. styles ,give them a call


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18924172
> *accurate steering in opa locka has 3 diff. styles ,give them a call
> *


thats wassup thanks homie!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 27 2010, 12:59 AM~18918661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Tight work


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Oct 26 2010, 09:59 PM~18918661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks homies


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

24x10 rims for sale w/tires, tires are still chunky 255/30/24 $1400 obo


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 26 2010, 01:26 PM~18913480
> *If anyone needs any paint work done.
> 
> Send me a pm or call me at 786-444-4997
> ...


YOU GET DOWN GOOD TIMER GOOD WORK


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 27 2010, 11:22 AM~18922332
> *what up homie
> *


jus chillin evil checkin in on u MIA boys ur ride is sick wit it ,..waitin for the grove to make a comeback..i wanna see miami like the old days  i got a video yall would love anybody remember MIAMI SWANGIN :cheesy: ?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 27 2010, 10:56 PM~18926533
> *jus chillin evil checkin in on u MIA boys ur ride is sick wit it ,..waitin for the grove to make a comeback..i wanna see miami like the old days   i got a video yall would love anybody remember MIAMI SWANGIN  :cheesy: ?
> *


post it....


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Gm big body tie rods & center link brand new chrome never been put on a car 200 lmk


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 27 2010, 07:56 PM~18926533
> *jus chillin evil checkin in on u MIA boys ur ride is sick wit it ,..waitin for the grove to make a comeback..i wanna see miami like the old days   i got a video yall would love anybody remember MIAMI SWANGIN  :cheesy: ?
> *



thanks bro  and now that u mention that about the miami swangin vid , the other day i was watching it remembering them good old days ......... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 27 2010, 07:35 PM~18926276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 28 2010, 12:04 AM~18927239
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 27 2010, 10:35 PM~18926276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WEEN*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:  

change the 360p to 720p or 1080p

WhDRcNM91Zg&ap=%2526fmt%3D22


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Changing up my DJ set so I got these for sale.....

Great speakers....really loud...I've done all types of venues and crowds with these and they have never let me down. 

Aside from the scratched and scuff marks from hauling them around they work perfect.

I'm also selling the Tri-pods stands with the speakers

$500.00 OBO speakers and stands. Speakers retail for around 350.00 and up EACH)


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 04:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 06:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2010, 11:36 PM~18928565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats old right there,,,before the all golds


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 07:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


This shit is fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!str8 up props


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 04:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO......NOW YOU NEED CLIPS FROM THE RIDE OUT AND MAKE A LONG VIDEO. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 05:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 04:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> WhDRcNM91Zg&ap=%2526fmt%3D22
> *


 :biggrin: motivation fo the ride out'.....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 04:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 28 2010, 07:45 AM~18929805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna have to go into that like a :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 06:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mr lowrider305,* lowridermovement*, blackonblack64, l0wrid3rchic0, TEAM BORRACHOS, SWITCHITTER
:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 28 2010, 11:48 AM~18930611
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mr lowrider305, lowridermovement, blackonblack64, l0wrid3rchic0, TEAM BORRACHOS, SWITCHITTER
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: TWO MORE WEEKS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

SWITCHITTER, wat they do whiteboyyyyy you going 2the show


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 06:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


tight work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Oct 28 2010, 09:59 AM~18930667
> *SWITCHITTER, wat they do whiteboyyyyy you going 2the show
> *


yessuh !!...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, SWITCHITTER
WUS GOOD HOMIES 
SWITCHITTER WHAT IT DO WHITEBOIIIIIIIII :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 04:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


  :wow:
nice footage Chulow


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Oct 28 2010, 12:52 PM~18930634
> *:nicoderm: TWO MORE WEEKS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

SELLIN ALL SIZE TIRES FOR SELL FROM STOCK TO LOW PROFILE... CALL FATBOY (786)285-3526... HERE SOME LOW PROFILE PRICES...FEEL FREE TO CALL 

225-30-20... $87 225-35-20... $75 235-35-20... $80 245-35-20... $79 255-30-20... $81 
235-30-22... $104 245-30-22... $97 255-30-22... $95 265-35-22... $94 305-40-22... $108 305-45-22... $117 
255-30-24... $125 275-25-24... $152 295-35-24... $137 305-35-24... $133 
255-30-26... $194 305-30-26... $173 

FOR ANY STOCK TIRE PRICES...CALL ME MONDAY - FRIDAY FROM 8:30 A.M - 5:30 P.M AND SATURDAYS FROM 9 A.M TO 2 P.M


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 07:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


TIGHT WORK THAT HARD ASS FUCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

N e body kno who's doing plaques in Miami???


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone in need of hid ballasts lmk,i have hundreds of'em for sale
regular and slim on deck  
selling them as singles or in quantities..18 each


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for cadillac a-arms need asap stock


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 04:43 AM~18929174
> *FRIDAY NIGHT HANGOUT!!! SMALL CLIP :biggrin:
> 
> change the 360p to 720p or 1080p
> ...


thats wat im taliking bout lets keep this up miami is bout that time :biggrin: hno:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

need tires for 13s 155 80 r13 asap


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Oct 28 2010, 05:46 PM~18932986
> *N e body kno who's doing plaques in Miami???
> *


Miami not really sure but try hitting these guys up there work looks good...hope this help



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=472023&st=2280


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 28 2010, 07:03 PM~18934014
> *Miami not really sure but try hitting these guys up there work looks good...hope this help
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=472023&st=2280
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN OUT CUZ


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*Anybody out there have tattoo Omar number please pm me his number.... Thanx *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18934488
> *Anybody out there have tattoo Omar number please pm me his number.... Thanx
> *



Ok thanx I got two pm's one a 954 and the other a 786 which one is right :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 28 2010, 10:04 PM~18935113
> *Ok thanx I got two pm's one a 954 and the other a 786 which one is right  :biggrin:
> *


954


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Oct 28 2010, 08:56 PM~18934479
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT CUZ
> *


4SHO


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





> RIDE OUT ROLLCALL!!!!





> </span>[/b]</span>


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 11:08 PM~18935815
> *November 14!
> RIDE OUT ROLLCALL!!!![/color][/color]
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 08:08 PM~18935815
> *
> THANKS HOMIES..... Appreciate the love... anything to promote the Lowrider Movement and Ryders In our Hometown...
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 11:08 PM~18935815
> *
> THANKS HOMIES..... Appreciate the love... anything to promote the Lowrider Movement and Ryders In our Hometown...
> 
> ...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2010, 04:43 PM~18933838
> *need tires for 13s 155 80 r13 asap
> *


call 5615474700 he can get em all day


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 08:08 PM~18935815
> *
> THANKS HOMIES..... Appreciate the love... anything to promote the Lowrider Movement and Ryders In our Hometown...
> 
> ...


  DATS GONA BE ONE BIG LINE UP OF RIDES CRUISEN DOWN 8ST :wow: GET YOUR CAMRA N VIDEO READY!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Oct 28 2010, 08:50 PM~18936288
> *call 5615474700 he can get em all day
> *


ok thanks homie how much tho


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2010, 04:43 PM~18933838
> *need tires for 13s 155 80 r13 asap
> *


or i can get em local for $58 bucs 155/80/13ww hercules brand pm me if anyones wants,,,


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking for a 48 Volt Street Charger....lmk  :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Oct 27 2010, 09:14 PM~18927344
> *:wave:
> *


Sup homie! The lincoln looking good


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 28 2010, 01:59 PM~18932635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's when it was ugly .. :cheesy: .........new top for the ride out


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Oct 27 2010, 08:17 PM~18926837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















:biggrin: THIS IS WHEN THE GROVE WAS CRACKIN


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 28 2010, 10:51 PM~18937399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Oct 28 2010, 11:54 PM~18936331
> * DATS GONA BE ONE BIG LINE UP OF RIDES CRUISEN DOWN 8ST :wow: GET  YOUR CAMRA N VIDEO READY!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 29 2010, 01:51 AM~18937399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how can I get a copy :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 29 2010, 06:16 AM~18938352
> *how can I get a copy  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Oct 28 2010, 10:28 PM~18936706
> *That's when it was ugly .. :cheesy:  .........new top for the ride out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 29 2010, 12:51 AM~18937399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Just aquired from body shop. Brand new never mounted!!!! 250 plus shipping
OBO Or Trade for a 42" or 44" Moon roof. Im in orlando area.

SHOW ROOM CONDITION CHROME


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Just saw this on the turnpike, looks really clean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 29 2010, 08:15 AM~18938930
> *Just saw this on the turnpike, looks really clean
> 
> 
> ...


looks like DRE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 29 2010, 03:16 AM~18938352
> *how can I get a copy  :biggrin:
> *


i'll let you borrow mine fool....


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 29 2010, 10:15 AM~18938930
> *Just saw this on the turnpike, looks really clean
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats Dre...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 29 2010, 03:16 AM~18938352
> *how can I get a copy  :biggrin:
> *



i have that vhs tape... if u got a away to make a copy u can borrow it.... :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 29 2010, 07:15 AM~18938930
> *Just saw this on the turnpike, looks really clean
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 GOOD THING I WAS PICKING MY NOSE AT THE MOMENT...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 28 2010, 08:08 PM~18935815
> *
> <span style='color:blue'>THANKS HOMIES..... Appreciate the love... anything to promote the Lowrider Movement and Ryders In our Hometown...
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 29 2010, 11:13 AM~18940066
> *   THE 14TH IS MY DAUGHTER'S BAPTISM.. :cheesy: .... IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE BEACH AND MEET UP WITH EVERYONE....
> *


wow..................hope the Godfather can make it, lol.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 29 2010, 01:06 PM~18940028
> *:wow:  :0  GOOD THING I WAS PICKING MY NOSE AT THE MOMENT...
> *


I got a video of that, but dont think it's appropriate to post here :0


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Selling my iPhone 3GS, has been used for a year with no problems, bought brand new and very well taken care of. Only selling because I got the iPhone 4. Everything works perfect, only has very light scratches on the back and barely noticeable ones on the screen. Comes with the original box, headphones, wall charger and a brand new cable to charge and connect with the computer. Asking $250 obo. Has the latest Apple software. Contact Jose at 786-223-5428


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

RIDE OUT ROLLCALL!!!!

This post has been edited by Chulow: Yesterday, 10:09 PM

GOODTIMES will be there


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Oct 29 2010, 01:28 PM~18940560
> *RIDE OUT ROLLCALL!!!!
> 
> This post has been edited by Chulow: Yesterday, 10:09 PM
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

24s still for sale $1550...not even a week old tryn to get 6s pm me or call me 786-3156307...thanks




























[/IMG]


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 18 2010, 08:11 PM~18844477
> *Some stuff i got forsale
> 
> 93-96 Fleetwood E&G shelltop brand new never put on a car comes with all pieces
> ...


Still Got This


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Anybody got a pump motor? ....need asap


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

Caddy upper 1 1/2 extended and molded ...$200


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SOON I WILL HAVE MORE OF THESE AND DIFFERENT DESIGNS. IMPALAS, CUTLASS, REGALS, LINCOLN ,ETC.. LOWRIDER ATTIRE.... PM ME FOR INFO AND PRICES. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2010, 11:58 AM~18939496
> *i'll let you borrow mine fool....
> *


dale.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

yo any body got QUE LA VERGA LOCO num tell him to call me up i left him my number on a pm...thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 29 2010, 12:24 PM~18940527
> *Selling my iPhone 3GS, has been used for a year with no problems, bought brand new and very well taken care of. Only selling because I got the iPhone 4. Everything works perfect, only has very light scratches on the back and barely noticeable ones on the screen. Comes with the original box, headphones, wall charger and a brand new cable to charge and connect with the computer. Asking $250 obo. Has the latest Apple software. Contact Jose at 786-223-5428
> 
> 
> ...


just called you ...never mind, thought it was 32gb


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 29 2010, 03:22 PM~18942081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 29 2010, 02:24 PM~18940527
> *Selling my iPhone 3GS, has been used for a year with no problems, bought brand new and very well taken care of. Only selling because I got the iPhone 4. Everything works perfect, only has very light scratches on the back and barely noticeable ones on the screen. Comes with the original box, headphones, wall charger and a brand new cable to charge and connect with the computer. Asking $250 obo. Has the latest Apple software. Contact Jose at 786-223-5428
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 29 2010, 12:17 PM~18940468
> *I got a video of that, but dont think it's appropriate to post here :0
> *


Ill give u 250 of free hair cuts lol


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

flaco, :wave:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

from 4's to 6's


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Oct 29 2010, 10:15 AM~18938930
> *Just saw this on the turnpike, looks really clean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: lo lo you see that lockup!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305,* hoppin92*, lo lo

Chris I see you was not bullshiting...That shit looking good your wife about to hurt some people's feeling's with the caddy!!!!str8up props....Don't worry I want post them we will only keep them for the face book family :biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 29 2010, 12:03 PM~18940754
> *24s still for sale $1550...not even a week old tryn to get 6s pm me or call me 786-3156307...thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Man that hoe look good with them 4 on it dog!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 29 2010, 08:11 PM~18943976
> *:biggrin: lo lo you see that lockup!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea!!! I like that shit!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

biggrin: 








:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for clean set up pm me asap


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18944065
> *biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*******!! :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 29 2010, 11:22 PM~18944057
> *Hell yea!!! I like that shit!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 29 2010, 11:44 PM~18944214
> ********!! :wow:
> *


SHIT ILL PUSH THAT SHIT...I SEEN A LOT OF BLACK GUYS WITH BIG LIFTED TRUCKS LIKE THIS...YOU KNOW MY SHIT WILL HAVE BEEN PAINTED PINK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nicki Minaj :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tru2DaGame


how the whip coming along???you took the guts to get done yet


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

2 (130 PSI)PRO HOPPER PUMPS 4/S ALL CHROME WITH BLACK TANKS, NO PLUMBING, MISSING 1 PRESSURE PLATE ROD AND A TANK SEAL...$75 786-445-4398 Q!


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 29 2010, 09:19 PM~18944475
> *2 (130 PSI)PRO HOPPER PUMPS 4/S ALL CHROME WITH BLACK TANKS, NO PLUMBING, MISSING 1 PRESSURE PLATE ROD AND A TANK SEAL...$75 786-445-4398 Q!
> *


Its goin 2 be dead broke in a min q!!!


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2010, 08:58 AM~18939496
> *i'll let you borrow mine fool....
> *


can somone make a copy of the dvd? wiould love to buy one


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Oct 29 2010, 12:30 PM~18940932
> *SOON I WILL HAVE MORE OF THESE AND DIFFERENT DESIGNS. IMPALAS, CUTLASS, REGALS, LINCOLN ,ETC.. LOWRIDER ATTIRE.... PM ME FOR INFO AND PRICES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dre u gonna have a monte t? or a lincoln? shirt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18944065
> *biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i would drive the shit out of this thing!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

vegas bound for sema


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

found both of this classics right next to each other , dust and all. 










east coast ryders volume 1


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Queen of diamonds is loose right now whoooooooooo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2010, 01:35 AM~18945042
> *i would drive the shit out of this thing!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2010, 02:10 AM~18945278
> *found both of this classics right next to each other , dust and all.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a copy...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2010, 02:10 AM~18945278
> *found both of this classics right next to each other , dust and all.
> 
> 
> ...


im definitely turning that tape into a BLURAY DVD :biggrin:



EDIT
3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chulow, *Made You A Hater*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 29 2010, 03:22 PM~18942081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
que rico a pellejo linpio


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, LIL ROLY™, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*TODAY, NOW..............................*








































Big M, and 25th Street Riders here already.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Testing out the Camera... RAW unedited...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

6's


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*B!G ASS F!GHT AT A McDONALD'S*


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 30 2010, 02:44 PM~18948202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :roflmao:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2010, 11:39 PM~18945076
> *vegas bound for sema
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 29 2010, 08:39 PM~18944186
> *looking for clean set up pm me asap
> *


STILL LOOKING


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 29 2010, 11:17 PM~18944025
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr lowrider305, hoppin92, lo lo
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks bro we trying homie ................


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 30 2010, 04:17 PM~18948586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC , I SEE BUDDY IN THE BACK WITH THE MATCHING OUTFIT THAT USED MY REGAL AS BUMPER CAR


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Some pics from todays show.................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

need a pump motor asap.....cash in hand....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*<span style='color:quot'>BIG WHEELS, LITTLE WHEELS, - NO WHEELS STAY HOME*


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 29 2010, 11:17 PM~18944025
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr lowrider305, hoppin92, lo lo
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 31 2010, 05:03 AM~18951197
> *
> 
> <span style='color:quot'>BIG WHEELS, LITTLE WHEELS, - NO WHEELS STAY HOME
> *


*


like that CHULOW...... NO WHEELS STAY HOME :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!

IJtHdkyo0hc&feature


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2010, 08:48 AM~18951677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam dogg you just like jd ya'll change rims and cars like underwears


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WEEN*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 31 2010, 09:31 AM~18951923
> *dam dogg you just like jd ya'll change rims, cars and GIRLS  like underwears
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CAROL MART ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING OUT THERE TONIGHT???


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

CAROL MART... ILL BE THERE!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Oct 31 2010, 01:41 PM~18952332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO WATSON... U BRINGING THE PINK DEMON OUT...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 31 2010, 08:03 AM~18951197
> *
> 
> <span style='color:quot'>BIG WHEELS, LITTLE WHEELS, - NO WHEELS STAY HOME
> *


*
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you already know there's going to be a few stock cars out there with just h.id.s & bass but you cant tell them shit cus to them there cars are the shit...Seen a few fools like that :biggrin:*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Oct 31 2010, 10:38 AM~18951448
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: What's good miss caddy


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 8INCH PISTONS,OR HOPPING SPRINGS IF ANBODY HAS N WANT TO SELL PM ME


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I had to go back a few pages to find this photo anyways dose anyone know what car the moonroof cam from that they use on this caddy????


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Oct 31 2010, 04:40 PM~18954070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Oct 31 2010, 03:40 PM~18954070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!!people puttin in work for da ride out n up comin events :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Oct 31 2010, 04:42 PM~18953455
> *YO WATSON... U BRINGING THE PINK DEMON OUT...
> *


Naw I ant bring nothin out...My shit just park out side with bird shit & dirt all over it...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Oct 31 2010, 06:40 PM~18954070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yo Chulow call me homie...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

4 door cutty


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Oct 31 2010, 07:14 PM~18954211
> *4 door cutty
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 31 2010, 05:03 AM~18951197
> *
> 
> <span style='color:quot'>BIG WHEELS, LITTLE WHEELS, - NO WHEELS STAY HOME
> *


*
 :thumbsup:*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 31 2010, 04:48 PM~18954400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch looks sick i like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBLfqOwPbwY


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adS5HjZXSeM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7ErmWTRx34&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCQBliM1mrk&feature=related


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone have the rear bumper trim for fleetwood 93-96


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey 94 Pimp Lac I think you need to change your avatar pic!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 31 2010, 09:25 PM~18954914
> *that bitch looks sick i like it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*THIS SOOOO SEXY FEMAELS HITTING SWITCHES *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 31 2010, 09:42 PM~18956177
> *Hey 94 Pimp Lac I think you need to change your avatar pic!!!!
> *


lol NOT YET SOON


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 31 2010, 09:55 PM~18956262
> *THIS SOOOO SEXY FEMAELS HITTING SWITCHES
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 31 2010, 03:05 PM~18953901
> * LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 8INCH PISTONS,OR HOPPING SPRINGS IF ANBODY HAS N WANT TO SELL PM ME
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

VEGAS


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 1 2010, 11:41 AM~18959032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ave mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

90 lac header panel with lights for sale , PM me if interested.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 31 2010, 09:55 PM~18956262
> *THIS SOOOO SEXY FEMAELS HITTING SWITCHES
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CoXGVmdaRo


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93GbmgEp5-Y&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgR8izPOtig&NR=1


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2010, 03:52 PM~18959412
> *VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 19 2010, 08:01 PM~18854629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


video of one of the chapters reppin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Nov 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18961451
> *video of one of the chapters reppin
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for extended skirts for a big bodie


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2010, 02:41 PM~18959672
> *90 lac header panel with lights for sale , PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> ...


did u get the seats to


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

GONNA RESTART THE SOUTH DADE HANGOUT SOON  JUST LOOKING FOR A CHILLEN SPOT SO THERE WONT BE NO HEADACHE WITH THE COPS


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18964021
> *GONNA RESTART THE SOUTH DADE HANGOUT SOON   JUST LOOKING FOR A CHILLEN SPOT SO THERE WONT BE NO HEADACHE WITH THE COPS
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 1 2010, 10:48 PM~18964343
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18964021
> *GONNA RESTART THE SOUTH DADE HANGOUT SOON   JUST LOOKING FOR A CHILLEN SPOT SO THERE WONT BE NO HEADACHE WITH THE COPS
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18964021
> *GONNA RESTART THE SOUTH DADE HANGOUT SOON   JUST LOOKING FOR A CHILLEN SPOT SO THERE WONT BE NO HEADACHE WITH THE COPS
> *


That's was up


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

_


> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18964021
> *GONNA RESTART THE SOUTH DADE HANGOUT SOON   JUST LOOKING FOR A CHILLEN SPOT SO THERE WONT BE NO HEADACHE WITH THE COPS
> *


Hell yeah... Just have to figure out what day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18964021
> *GONNA RESTART THE SOUTH DADE HANGOUT SOON   JUST LOOKING FOR A CHILLEN SPOT SO THERE WONT BE NO HEADACHE WITH THE COPS
> *


the parking lot at 87 n flagler advance auto parts is good fir that


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

SELLIN ALL SIZE TIRES FOR SELL FROM STOCK TO LOW PROFILE... CALL FATBOY (786)285-3526... HERE SOME LOW PROFILE PRICES...FEEL FREE TO CALL 

225-30-20... $87 225-35-20... $75 235-35-20... $80 245-35-20... $79 255-30-20... $81 
235-30-22... $104 245-30-22... $97 255-30-22... $95 265-35-22... $94 305-40-22... $108 305-45-22... $117 
255-30-24... $125 275-25-24... $152 295-35-24... $137 305-35-24... $133 
255-30-26... $194 305-30-26... $173 

FOR ANY STOCK TIRE PRICES...CALL ME MONDAY - FRIDAY FROM 8:30 A.M - 5:30 P.M AND SATURDAYS FROM 9 A.M TO 2 P.M


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 1 2010, 05:23 PM~18961189
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: niceeee


----------



## CENTRGOLDLAC (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 2 2010, 01:07 AM~18964021
> *GONNA RESTART THE SOUTH DADE HANGOUT SOON   JUST LOOKING FOR A CHILLEN SPOT SO THERE WONT BE NO HEADACHE WITH THE COPS
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 2 2010, 07:21 AM~18965819
> *_
> Hell yeah... Just have to figure out what day. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir  im looking at a spot as we speak , i know the the security that works at the plaza and shes there all night , so we shouldnt have no problems with cops :biggrin:as soon as she gives me the ok i will hit u up so the day i choose dont fall as of the one of the hangout out there


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 2 2010, 12:07 AM~18964021
> *GONNA RESTART THE SOUTH DADE HANGOUT SOON   JUST LOOKING FOR A CHILLEN SPOT SO THERE WONT BE NO HEADACHE WITH THE COPS
> *


:thumbsup: TRY TO GET A SPOT BETWEEN KENDALL N SOUTH DADE TO MAKE IT A CENTER LOCATION SO THE RYDERS UP NORTH CAN COME OUT N SUPPORT N MAYBE ONCE OR TWICE A MONTH JUST AN INPUT


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

ALSO BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A GROVE NIGHTS HANGOUT COMING SOON!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 2 2010, 12:00 PM~18967823
> *   ALSO BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A GROVE NIGHTS HANGOUT COMING SOON!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 2 2010, 11:51 AM~18967761
> *yes sir   im looking at a spot as we speak , i know the the security that works at the plaza and shes there all night , so we shouldnt have no problems with cops  :biggrin:as soon as she gives me the ok i will hit u up so the day i choose dont fall as of the one of the hangout out there
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 2 2010, 02:51 PM~18967761
> *yes sir   im looking at a spot as we speak , i know the the security that works at the plaza and shes there all night , so we shouldnt have no problems with cops  :biggrin:as soon as she gives me the ok i will hit u up so the day i choose dont fall as of the one of the hangout out there
> *


*

IT SHOULD JUST BE TWO A MONTH ONE AT THE TATTOO SHOP AND THE OTHER DOWN SOUTH TO KEEP IT INTERESTING... :biggrin: JUST MY THOUGHTS....*


----------



## ENDLESS_300 (Nov 2, 2010)

ENDLESS CAR CLUB


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 2 2010, 12:21 PM~18967960
> *
> 
> IT SHOULD JUST BE TWO A MONTH ONE AT THE TATTOO SHOP AND THE OTHER DOWN SOUTH TO KEEP IT INTERESTING... :biggrin:  JUST MY THOUGHTS....
> *



IF YOU LOOK AT IT LOIKE THIS IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT BUT DONT FORGET THE SATURDAY NIGHT HANGOUTS TOO EVERY MONTH SO WE SHOULD WORK ALL THREE IN THE MONTH THAT WAY IT WORKS OUT EVENLY SO IF U MISS ONE U STILL GOT TWO TO GO TO IN THE MONTH


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 2 2010, 02:50 PM~18968184
> *IF YOU LOOK AT IT LOIKE THIS IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT BUT DONT FORGET THE SATURDAY NIGHT HANGOUTS TOO EVERY MONTH SO WE SHOULD WORK ALL THREE IN THE MONTH THAT WAY IT WORKS OUT EVENLY SO IF U MISS ONE U STILL GOT TWO TO GO TO IN THE MONTH
> *


  WE WOULD DO GROVE NIGHT HANGOUT ON A SATURDAY ONCE A MONTH STILL TRYING ORGANISE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 2 2010, 12:57 PM~18968239
> * WE WOULD DO GROVE NIGHT HANGOUT ON A SATURDAY ONCE A MONTH STILL TRYING ORGANISE IT :thumbsup:
> *



SO CORRECTION EVERY WEEKEND THERES GONNA BE AN EVENT LOL


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 2 2010, 03:00 PM~18967823
> *   ALSO BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A GROVE NIGHTS HANGOUT COMING SOON!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

we need da hangout at da grove like back in da days....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Nov 2 2010, 02:00 PM~18968267
> *SO CORRECTION EVERY WEEKEND THERES GONNA BE AN EVENT LOL
> *


Towers, every single friday night....................no reason why we should not see lowriders out on the street. Plenty of events thru S. Fla.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 2 2010, 11:51 AM~18967761
> *yes sir   im looking at a spot as we speak , i know the the security that works at the plaza and shes there all night , so we shouldnt have no problems with cops  :biggrin:as soon as she gives me the ok i will hit u up so the day i choose dont fall as of the one of the hangout out there
> *


KOOL. DALE LET ME KNOW


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 2 2010, 12:00 PM~18967823
> *   ALSO BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A GROVE NIGHTS HANGOUT COMING SOON!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 2 2010, 01:32 PM~18967262
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup: niceeee
> *


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Any one got a pump motor? I need one asap...


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 2 2010, 07:40 PM~18969725
> *
> *


WATSON WHATS UP BRO,NICE TALKIN TO YA TONIGHT HOMIE....................


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got this 68 Pontiac Vert for sale or trade if anyone is interested let me know, super solid car vert top works perfect, all lights work, Needs very little work, has a 400 with 400 trans.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 2 2010, 03:23 PM~18968435
> *we need da hangout at da grove like back in da days....
> *



x2


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Oct 29 2010, 10:19 PM~18944040
> *Man that hoe look good with them 4 on it dog!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks fool just tryn to go 6s lowered :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 2 2010, 01:23 PM~18968435
> *we need da hangout at da grove like back in da days....
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: grove was the shit seeing the whole strip full of lowlows from phat tues all the way down both sides


----------



## da realuh dealuh (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 2 2010, 01:23 PM~18968435
> *we need da hangout at da grove like back in da days....
> *



if we can achieve that with the cars of today..ooh boy.. :worship:


----------



## da realuh dealuh (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Nov 2 2010, 07:37 PM~18971314
> *thanks fool just tryn to go 6s lowered :biggrin:
> *



like this.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 2 2010, 02:39 PM~18968927
> *Towers, every single friday night....................no reason why we should not see lowriders out on the street. Plenty of events thru S. Fla.
> *



your right but you also have to remember some of us have jobs and its still a long drive from where we are by the time we get outta work and wash the car shower and what not ur too late to make it to towers and to be there for ten minutes and ride out is a bitch i think no one here wants to go thru that  but i kno what your point is there is plenty of events where everyone can bring there cars too but dont and thats what the deal is here in miami it really aint the beef between ppl its the fact that to some ppl it turns into a mission to drive there cars lately


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 2 2010, 02:47 PM~18968985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: off the chain


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Nov 2 2010, 05:00 PM~18969909
> *Any one got a pump motor? I need one asap...
> *



try talking with harold he usually has these parts in stock if not reds i guess or check for that guy on craigslist with a setup maybe hell sell you one motor


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members:<span style=\'color:red\'> LIL ROLY™, </span>Lowridergame305, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, ROLLIN TITO, Da Beast21, 305KingCadillac, lalo22



WUZZZAAAAA


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 2 2010, 10:04 PM~18970933
> *WATSON WHATS UP BRO,NICE TALKIN TO YA TONIGHT HOMIE....................
> *


Same here homie...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 2 2010, 05:47 PM~18968985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! WILL SHE BE AT DA HANGOUTS? :wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 2 2010, 09:17 PM~18972298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Nov 2 2010, 05:00 PM~18969909
> *Any one got a pump motor? I need one asap...
> *


I got pump moters!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 2 2010, 09:43 PM~18972473
> *nice pic  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Nov 2 2010, 07:00 PM~18969909
> *Any one got a pump motor? I need one asap...
> *


Get at me!!!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I have five brand new lead hammers for sale! You have an option of 1 for $35, 2 for $65 or 3 for $85 shipped and ready to go!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 3 2010, 01:07 AM~18972663
> *I have five brand new lead hammers for sale! You have an option of 1 for $35, 2  for $65 or 3 for $85 shipped and ready to go!
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST TEXT YOUR CELL PHONE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr lowrider305, sour diesel, EXECUTION,* JUICED96*, ninty6 lincoln
SAW YOU BY THE JOB THE OTHER DAY


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 2 2010, 11:51 AM~18967761
> *yes sir   im looking at a spot as we speak , i know the the security that works at the plaza and shes there all night , so we shouldnt have no problems with cops  :biggrin:as soon as she gives me the ok i will hit u up so the day i choose dont fall as of the one of the hangout out there
> *


ima mgr at the advance on 87n flagler,,,the po pos wont be an issue the parking lot is bigg enough an they just fixed the lights


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 2 2010, 09:17 PM~18972298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick lockup,,,nice pic


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I think we should have more rideouts like were having on the 14th not just once a year i remember years back when there was a last laff video shoot/ride out there was soo many cars riding out nd it showed me what the lowrider game was all about. Then as soon as i got ols enoufht to drive everything died out. Idc im in the lowrider shit no matter what it just sucks that u do everything to ur car nd there aint shit to go to


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

sup dre, wsup with them t shirts


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 2 2010, 01:23 PM~18968435
> *we need da hangout at da grove like back in da days....
> *


  wat ever happ to the hangout parkin lot at city hall in the grove is it open at nite??? did da cops let down??? :dunno: y not try that agian


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 3 2010, 05:13 AM~18973721
> *I think we should have more rideouts like were having on the 14th not just once  a year i remember years back when there was a last laff video shoot/ride out there was soo many cars riding out nd it showed me what the lowrider game was all about. Then as soon as i got ols enoufht to drive everything died out. Idc im in the lowrider shit no matter what it just sucks that u do everything to ur car nd there aint shit to go to
> *


with that said then get ready Miami, we about to start to get the scene rollin' out here again soon! WE WILL BE FILMING FOR OUR NEXT DVD ON NOV 14 SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR CARS AND GET READY TO REPRESENT YOUR CAR CLUB FOR THE NEXT VIDEO!

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 3 2010, 09:27 AM~18974927
> *with that said then get ready Miami, we about to start to get the scene rollin' out here again soon! WE WILL BE FILMING FOR OUR NEXT DVD ON NOV 14 SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR CARS AND GET READY TO REPRESENT YOUR CAR CLUB FOR THE NEXT VIDEO!
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TO EVERYONE!!!
> *


 :0 :0 hno: :run: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Nov 3 2010, 09:46 AM~18975057
> *:0  :0  hno:  :run:  :sprint:  :thumbsup:
> *


No dis....Are you bringing your car to the ride out? Do you bring it to the hang outs?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 3 2010, 12:27 PM~18974927
> *with that said then get ready Miami, we about to start to get the scene rollin' out here again soon! WE WILL BE FILMING FOR OUR NEXT DVD ON NOV 14 SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR CARS AND GET READY TO REPRESENT YOUR CAR CLUB FOR THE NEXT VIDEO!
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TO EVERYONE!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 3 2010, 03:28 PM~18976321
> *:thumbsup:
> *



is hater huter coming out..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ooops i meant hurter....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Oct 18 2010, 08:11 PM~18844477
> *Some stuff i got forsale
> 
> 93-96 Fleetwood E&G shelltop brand new never put on a car comes with all pieces
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ninty6 lincoln que bola loka............


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

1bumpercracker
:wave:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011. 

From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.

The goal of keeping the MOVEMENT ongoing for the future is to keep it clean and free of drama.

We hope that motivation to put Miami back on the map begins. Not only to bring more rides to the streets, but to represent our lifestyle.


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE FUTURE EVENTS.................................


*Back then we only had 13'' now sizes have trippled, but love of the game keeps the rides building...... *

Meanwhile See you guys at MIAMI CRUISE, Followed by GROVE NIGHTS


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 3 2010, 06:02 PM~18977315
> *Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011.
> 
> From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 3 2010, 03:02 PM~18977315
> *Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011.
> 
> From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.
> ...


  motivation :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TLIVstm6rE&feature=related


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for a set of clean 13s


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

13s for sale powder coated and engraved hub 
















they a lil dirty and cell pik but you got the idea


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

not the usual lowrider but thought i would share some pics


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 3 2010, 04:00 PM~18978236
> *not the usual lowrider but thought i would share some pics
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

rims for sale tires are still 95% new 255/30/24 $1400 obo hit me up


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

88 Grand Marquis for sale taking cash offers.

The car has a two pump six batt setup,16s in the rear and 8s in front. Upper a arms are extended 1.5 in. Batts were painted to match my car and spare wheel that is actually functional Car has a continental kit with a gold top piece, and all gold and green wheel. Front emblem, side rag emblems, and small side light bezel are gold. Top is new and so is the material on the kit. The rear door handles have been shaved. Custom Paint job, with patterns, pinstripes, gold leaf, flakes, and murals. Interior has been redone the original brown from factory. Custom steering wheel, custom painted door panel parts, all interior plastics are painted green with flakes, along with the dash that was done in fiberglass. Engine parts are painted to match and engine compartment is very clean, and detailed. Windows have custom sandblasted designs, and interior has all lights LED, and new radio, car also has HIDs. Car runs and drives good and has A/C(it needs a new ac condenser). Has 13x7 wires that have been colormatched with good tires. And all electrical in the car works, (seats, windows, locks, etc.)

pm or call me (954)687-3340.

Car is located in Miami, FL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 3 2010, 03:02 PM~18977315
> *Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011.
> 
> From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.
> ...


this sounds good and all but what about the cops they are the main haters they kick everyone out all the time....


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 3 2010, 06:02 PM~18977315
> *Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011.
> 
> From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 3 2010, 06:02 PM~18977315
> *Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011.
> 
> From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YESSIR!!!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 3 2010, 05:02 PM~18977315
> *Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011.
> 
> From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.
> ...


yea but its not like the old days im today frame eveyone jump from club to club or drop out we all need to come to gether and bring back the late 80 90 time when we had it all and big rims wernt even a thing just lows 13s n 14s that just my two cents been around since bill cox and whitley show days


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh one more thing shows now are not bout who gets money or a trophy but bout havin fun seems in todays society some people have forgot bout that i got to hangouts n show to have fun im sorry i dont have a perfect clean ride been umemploiyes 4yrs but what moey i do make i got bills to pay main one child support so i bring my cadi out knowing people talk shit 

but hey im bout respect and every lowrider i resperct all types clean n projects casue next year we gonna show the worls mimai back on the map


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 3 2010, 03:02 PM~18977315
> *Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011.
> 
> From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sour diesel, Da Beast21, CADILLAC D

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ready for the rideout!  Thanks Primo (Andy)


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 4 2010, 01:25 AM~18981227
> *Ready for the rideout!   Thanks Primo (Andy)
> 
> 
> ...



Looking for a New set of 14's by Next saturday....let me know :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Looking for a Motor For my 84 coupe I jus wanna drop it in if there is any out there hit me up on here thanx homies


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

i dont remember all the unity everybody talks a bout from back in the days? in the 90s, 2000s when it was big there was more beef, shit talkin and hating ....ether your werent in the loop or with time everybody wants to forget .... now a days its more calm but less cars go figure... i dont think its the hating ext. that turn people away (cus i dont kno anybody that actually cares)... its the lack of action .. nobody(people i kno) wants to drive across the city to a parking lot with a bunch of cars that have hydros but u wouldnt kno it cus they pull in the same way they leave...its fine if you live down the street but if you want people to come from far its the action that brings em back ....some of the best lowriding ive done is when the cops used to run us from one spot to another


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Nov 3 2010, 08:52 PM~18980220
> *Oh one more thing shows now are not bout who gets money or a trophy but bout havin fun seems in todays society some people have forgot bout that i got to hangouts n show to have fun im sorry i dont have a perfect clean ride been umemploiyes 4yrs but what moey i do make i got bills to pay main one child support so i bring my cadi out knowing people talk shit
> 
> but hey im bout respect and every lowrider i resperct all types clean n projects casue next year we gonna show the worls mimai back on the map
> *


fuck what the next ****** say, push your shit to the wheels fall off,,,,let the haters hate


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 3 2010, 10:25 PM~18981227
> *Ready for the rideout!   Thanks Primo (Andy)
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lookin good homie, got any pics of the new setup?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 4 2010, 08:12 AM~18983165
> *i dont remember all the unity everybody talks a bout from back in the days? in the 90s, 2000s  when it was big there was more beef, shit talkin and hating ....ether your werent in the loop or with time everybody wants to forget .... now a days its more calm but less cars go figure... i dont think its the hating ext. that turn people away (cus i dont kno anybody that actually cares)... its the lack of action .. nobody(people i kno) wants to drive across the city to a parking lot with a bunch of cars that have hydros but u wouldnt kno it cus they pull in the same way they leave...its fine if you live down the street but if you want people to come from far its the action that brings em back ....some of the best lowriding ive done is when the cops used to run us from one spot to another
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 4 2010, 08:12 AM~18983165
> *i dont remember all the unity everybody talks a bout from back in the days? in the 90s, 2000s  when it was big there was more beef, shit talkin and hating ....ether your werent in the loop or with time everybody wants to forget .... now a days its more calm but less cars go figure... i dont think its the hating ext. that turn people away (cus i dont kno anybody that actually cares)... its the lack of action .. nobody(people i kno) wants to drive across the city to a parking lot with a bunch of cars that have hydros but u wouldnt kno it cus they pull in the same way they leave...its fine if you live down the street but if you want people to come from far its the action that brings em back ....some of the best lowriding ive done is when the cops used to run us from one spot to another
> *


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NOW IF ONLY ALL THE CHEERLEADERS THAT ARE ALWAYS AROUND GOT CARS THEN MIAMI WOULD BE FULL OF LOWRIDERS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MISTER ED
DIMELO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 4 2010, 08:12 AM~18983165
> *i dont remember all the unity everybody talks a bout from back in the days? in the 90s, 2000s  when it was big there was more beef, shit talkin and hating ....ether your werent in the loop or with time everybody wants to forget .... now a days its more calm but less cars go figure... i dont think its the hating ext. that turn people away (cus i dont kno anybody that actually cares)... its the lack of action .. nobody(people i kno) wants to drive across the city to a parking lot with a bunch of cars that have hydros but u wouldnt kno it cus they pull in the same way they leave...its fine if you live down the street but if you want people to come from far its the action that brings em back ....some of the best lowriding ive done is when the cops used to run us from one spot to another
> *


Well Said !!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

EXECUTION, the_Punisher, caddyboy, MISTER ED
Wus good Homies  :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 4 2010, 09:41 AM~18983806
> *EXECUTION, the_Punisher, caddyboy, MISTER ED
> Wus good Homies   :biggrin:
> *


chillen bro ,hows everything homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 4 2010, 12:38 PM~18983777
> *QUE QUIERES QUE TE DIGA.... *:biggrin:


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 4 2010, 10:41 AM~18983806
> *EXECUTION, the_Punisher, caddyboy, MISTER ED
> Wus good Homies   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, blackonblack64, the_Punisher



LOOKS LIKE TROUBLE


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 4 2010, 08:12 AM~18983165
> *i dont remember all the unity everybody talks a bout from back in the days? in the 90s, 2000s  when it was big there was more beef, shit talkin and hating ....ether your werent in the loop or with time everybody wants to forget .... now a days its more calm but less cars go figure... i dont think its the hating ext. that turn people away (cus i dont kno anybody that actually cares)... its the lack of action .. nobody(people i kno) wants to drive across the city to a parking lot with a bunch of cars that have hydros but u wouldnt kno it cus they pull in the same way they leave...its fine if you live down the street but if you want people to come from far its the action that brings em back ....some of the best lowriding ive done is when the cops used to run us from one spot to another
> *


The truth well said


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 4 2010, 11:12 AM~18983165
> *i dont remember all the unity everybody talks a bout from back in the days? in the 90s, 2000s  when it was big there was more beef, shit talkin and hating ....ether your werent in the loop or with time everybody wants to forget .... now a days its more calm but less cars go figure... i dont think its the hating ext. that turn people away (cus i dont kno anybody that actually cares)... its the lack of action .. nobody(people i kno) wants to drive across the city to a parking lot with a bunch of cars that have hydros but u wouldnt kno it cus they pull in the same way they leave...its fine if you live down the street but if you want people to come from far its the action that brings em back ....some of the best lowriding ive done is when the cops used to run us from one spot to another
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 4 2010, 09:41 AM~18983806
> *EXECUTION, the_Punisher, caddyboy, MISTER ED
> Wus good Homies   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: caddyboy, INKSTINCT003,* jit*


:0 :0 a celebrity!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY. LAST HANGOUT WAS OUT OF HAND. . BRING OUT THE WHIPPS, AND THE HOPPERS...WHOS CALLING WHO OUT.. *


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 4 2010, 10:28 AM~18984171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggri :0 n:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

blackonblack64, INKSTINCT003, Lilwade, caddyboy


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

anyone have soe 13s for sale?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 3 2010, 03:59 PM~18977770
> *13s for sale powder coated and engraved hub
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 3 2010, 05:00 PM~18978236
> *not the usual lowrider but thought i would share some pics
> 
> 
> ...


Your Always Aquiring Crazy Whips lol


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 3 2010, 03:02 PM~18977315
> *Were entering a New Year and have many Hangouts, Car Shows, and Rideouts planned for 2011.
> 
> From bringing back the Grove Nights to Having Hangout in the local Taco Bell or Lowes parking Lot. As we know many of the reasons the game died out, was because of the hating and drama involved.
> ...


Let the games begin!! :biggrin: .....2011`


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*ANYBODY WITH A SECURITY 'D' LISCENSE AND NEED AN EXTRA 30 HOURS A WEEK FOR SOME XMAS $$$ LET ME KNOW ,,, I HAVE 7 POSITIONS OPEN FOR A TEMPORARY JOB AT TJ MAX AND MARSHALLS IN DADE AND BROWARD COUNTY FROM NOVEMBER 22ND TO DECEMBER 26TH ,, FIRST COME FIRST SERVE*


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Nov 4 2010, 02:51 PM~18986219
> *Let the games begin!!  :biggrin:  .....2011`
> *


 :wow: '''''' hno:.....''' 4 sho homie...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 4 2010, 03:12 PM~18985369
> *Your Always Aquiring Crazy Whips lol
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 4 2010, 01:25 AM~18981227
> *Ready for the rideout!   Thanks Primo (Andy)
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 4 2010, 09:20 PM~18987842
> *LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, dawg we ridin the white lincolns back to back at that ride out scrapin' bumper lol


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 3 2010, 10:25 PM~18981227
> *Ready for the rideout!   Thanks Primo (Andy)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 4 2010, 11:27 AM~18983279
> *:biggrin: lookin good homie, got any pics of the new setup?
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

oye jefe de jefe que la verga loco...y tu carro que.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 3 2010, 03:59 PM~18977770
> *13s for sale powder coated and engraved hub
> 
> 
> ...


OR TRADE FOR ANOTHER SET OF 13S LET ME KNOW


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 4 2010, 10:28 AM~18984171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

A Mi La Pinga TTT uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 4 2010, 01:25 AM~18981227
> *Ready for the rideout!   Thanks Primo (Andy)
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: even tho I seen this pic 2 days ago IM happy for you homie...keep up the good work...Can't wait for the new paint job :0 :0 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hans this for you homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 4 2010, 06:29 PM~18987931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice n clean, i like how it came out :biggrin: 2 thumbs up


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

que bola miami


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 4 2010, 10:55 PM~18988928
> *Looking good  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Really good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 4 2010, 07:55 PM~18988928
> *Looking good  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The Big M Reppin Yall


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 4 2010, 10:39 PM~18988723
> *:biggrin: even tho I seen this pic 2 days ago IM happy for you homie...keep up the good work...Can't wait for the new paint job  :0  :0  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



your getting ahead of yourself homie lol


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 4 2010, 09:28 AM~18983701
> *well said  :thumbsup:
> *


Yo hit me up asap


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wazzup GT FAM :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIMERS :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 5 2010, 08:31 AM~18993341
> *Yo hit me up asap
> *


alright will do..............................


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 5 2010, 09:37 AM~18993880
> *alright will do..............................
> *


Alright homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 4 2010, 09:32 AM~18983737
> *NOW IF ONLY ALL THE CHEERLEADERS THAT ARE ALWAYS AROUND GOT CARS THEN MIAMI WOULD BE FULL OF LOWRIDERS
> *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2010, 12:22 PM~18993752
> *GOODTIMERS :biggrin:
> *


Que bola loko we ready 4 2 nite or wat!!!!!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

:420:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

viejitos miami :wave: dont for get hit me up on the springs need asap


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 5 2010, 09:25 AM~18992598
> *your getting ahead of yourself homie lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Nov 5 2010, 01:45 PM~18994314
> *:420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Nov 5 2010, 01:45 PM~18994314
> *:420:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Nov 5 2010, 10:45 AM~18994314
> *:420:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

PERFECT WEATHER FOR FOR THE VERTS AND THE RAGS TO BE OPEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

for sale $3000 or best offer or trade???
1985 mustang hatchback T-TOP NO RUST ANYWHERE...94 frontend whole clip fenders,hood,lights,grill and bumpers. Nice paint and body awesome engine. 5 speed v8 moves nice ...needs wheatherstripping and some work on the interior but not much just detailing. 786-255-0170 

OH AND DONT TELL ME YOU HAVE A COROLLA OR CIVIC TO TRADE ME, THANKS KEEP YOUR RICERS.

BUT ILL TAKE YOUR CHEVY'S ...MOSTLY LOOKING FOR A EL CAMINO.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Nov 5 2010, 11:45 AM~18994314
> *:420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I need stock cadillac a arms anyone have plz pm me


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

green spokes what ya think


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 5 2010, 02:10 PM~18995664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was the original of that car and when i sold it, i had sold it with candy teal rims with gold accents they were originally of my regal but they looked good on the lincoln herea pic right b4 i sold the car in 2008


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 5 2010, 02:29 PM~18995767
> *i was the original of that car and when i sold it, i had sold it with candy teal rims with gold accents they were originally of my regal but they looked good on the lincoln herea pic right b4 i sold the car in 2008
> 
> 
> ...


gotta bigger pic?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 5 2010, 02:10 PM~18995664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

AND THIS IS WHEN I HAD IT...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 5 2010, 02:37 PM~18995823
> *gotta bigger pic?
> *


here go homie stay


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THESE ARE SOME OF THE DESIGNS ILL BE HAVING FOR SALE... I SHOULD BE HAVING THEM WITHING A WEEK OR SO... PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2010, 05:27 PM~18996519
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE DESIGNS ILL BE HAVING FOR SALE... I SHOULD BE HAVING THEM WITHING A WEEK OR SO... PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> 
> ...


nice....................... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*HANGOUT TODAY. LAST HANGOUT WAS OUT OF HAND. . BRING OUT THE WHIPPS, AND THE HOPPERS...WHOS CALLING WHO OUT.. *


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DRE'S SHOP TONITE OR WHAT...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 5 2010, 04:26 PM~18996506
> *here go homie bigger pic b4 i sold it and ended up in all the wrong hands , hopefully u could finish her up the right way   ..........and bring her out mean looking
> 
> 
> ...


another one with the ass down :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I GUESS SO...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 5 2010, 05:32 PM~18996547
> *DRE'S SHOP TONITE OR WHAT...
> *


x2


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 5 2010, 04:36 PM~18996567
> *x2
> *



x3


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 5 2010, 04:30 PM~18996539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie on the faeture  and thanks for giving me and my crew some exposure in front OF the DAM LORDZ :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SERIOUSLY EXECUTION... THE WRONG HANDS INDEED... THE FRAME WAS TWISTED B4 IT GOT IN MY HANDS SO HE WILL HAVE TO DO ALOT OF WORK TO GET IT RIGHT!!!









[/quote]


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> SERIOUSLY EXECUTION... THE WRONG HANDS INDEED... THE FRAME WAS TWISTED B4 IT GOT IN MY HANDS SO HE WILL HAVE TO DO ALOT OF WORK TO GET IT RIGHT!!!


[/quote]

I HEAR YOU BRO ,....... BUT ITS ALL GOOD  ALL HE GOTS TO DO IS GET HER DONE THE RIGHT WAY AND HE WILL BE GOOD


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I DONT KNOW Y THEY TOOK OFF THE CENTER GOLDS...


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

WHUT UP (ROLLINX151) U BRINGIN OUT DA LINCOLN TONIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18996705
> *WHUT UP (ROLLINX151) U BRINGIN OUT DA LINCOLN TONIGHT? :biggrin:
> *


I'm workin on it homie, finishin up some school shit...what time? whats the address?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 5 2010, 05:41 PM~18996593
> *congrats homie on the  faeture   and thanks for giving me and my crew some exposure  in front OF the DAM LORDZ  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats some tight work on them walls.................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 5 2010, 05:10 PM~18995664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 5 2010, 07:30 PM~18996539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  PROPS HOMIE


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 5 2010, 08:23 PM~18996838
> *I'm workin on it homie, finishin up some school shit...what time?  whats the address?
> *


15996 nw 27 ave 9-930


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 5 2010, 08:49 PM~18996994
> *15996 nw 27 ave  9-930
> *



I might be late then cause i'm almost done...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Juiced you going tonight


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 5 2010, 08:49 PM~18996994
> *15996 nw 27 ave  9-930
> *


what is that, north miami, or opa locka?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 5 2010, 06:37 PM~18996933
> * PROPS HOMIE
> *


Thank you


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 5 2010, 08:56 PM~18997044
> *Juiced you going tonight
> *


yea.im out now.


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 5 2010, 08:56 PM~18997046
> *what is that, north miami, or opa locka?
> *


opa iocka.


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 5 2010, 09:11 PM~18997140
> *opa locka.
> *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 5 2010, 09:11 PM~18997140
> *opa iocka.
> *



lmao aight homie, hopefully I can head out and see you there, dale


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

I HEAR YOU BRO ,....... BUT ITS ALL GOOD  ALL HE GOTS TO DO IS GET HER DONE THE RIGHT WAY AND HE WILL BE GOOD 
[/quote]
well i dont think its gonne take that much work,,, frames not really messed up nothing a frame press wont fix,,,,and a lil love from a welder and some steel,,,,the monte was waaaayyy worse and ive got that straight as an arrow,,, soon just gimmie some time...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

From my cell phone


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 6 2010, 04:51 AM~18999778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes please!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2010, 07:27 PM~18996519
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE DESIGNS ILL BE HAVING FOR SALE... I SHOULD BE HAVING THEM WITHING A WEEK OR SO... PM ME FOR INFO</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/24o4w44.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...





*<span style=\'color:red\'>NO CUTLASS......* :twak: :twak: :twak: 
















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone know of any junyards besides bobs or u-pick??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Nov 6 2010, 12:48 PM~19000844
> *Anyone know of any junyards besides bobs or u-pick??
> *



theres a few in broward 441 off 595


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 6 2010, 11:51 AM~19000859
> *theres a few in broward 441 off 595
> *


Is it rite off of 441 and 595? Do you know if they have g-bodys? Thanx for the info


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 5 2010, 07:27 PM~18996519
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE DESIGNS ILL BE HAVING FOR SALE... I SHOULD BE HAVING THEM WITHING A WEEK OR SO... PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> 
> ...


will the shirts be in black?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 6 2010, 07:51 AM~18999778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

i got a 2 pump set up for sell for $500 and i got 13" rims for sell needs two tires for$250 the rims have the spokes painted green they are clean let me know hive me a call at 786-227-8749


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Nov 6 2010, 01:35 PM~19001067
> *Is it rite off of 441 and 595?  Do you know if they have g-bodys? Thanx for the info
> *


u-pull it on 441 has a couple of g-bodies


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 6 2010, 01:45 PM~19001439
> *u-pull it on 441 has a couple of g-bodies
> *


Yea I just came from there. There was barely one


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 6 2010, 01:38 PM~19001084
> *will the shirts be in black?
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I want one like this....hopefully they make them in black


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 6 2010, 02:42 PM~19001419
> *i got a 2 pump set up for sell for  $500 and i got 13" rims for sell needs two tires for$250 the rims have the spokes painted green they are clean let me know hive me a call at 786-227-8749
> *



pics :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 6 2010, 04:52 PM~19002312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 6 2010, 05:56 PM~19002328
> *nice pic homie
> *


  thanks


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ordered some chrome pro hopper 14" pistons and went with some 12's instead so I am selling these. they are brand new but were sitting around for a while and have some tiny chips but look LIKE NEW!! hit me up, $80.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 6 2010, 04:09 PM~19002383
> *Ordered some chrome pro hopper 14" pistons and went with some 12's instead so I am selling these.  they are brand new but were sitting around for a while and have some tiny chips but look LIKE NEW!!  hit me up, $80.
> 
> 
> ...


Textme 305 8773316


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 6 2010, 06:30 PM~19002494
> *Textme 305 8773316
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 6 2010, 10:38 AM~19001084
> *will the shirts be in black?
> *


I COULD MAKE EM BLACK.... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 6 2010, 02:25 PM~19002200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 SOMETHING LIKE THAT...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 6 2010, 05:08 AM~18999814
> *From my cell phone
> 
> 
> ...


that honda is wack ass fuck Watson :wow: almost done with my plastic's :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

any one knows where i can get crome leaf hit me up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CRAZY ASSSS SETUP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 6 2010, 08:48 PM~19003097
> *that honda is wack ass fuck Watson  :wow:  almost done with my plastic's  :biggrin:
> *


YOU A FOOOLLL LMFAO....TIGHT WORK


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by da realuh dealuh_@Nov 2 2010, 10:31 PM~18971837
> *like this.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 6 2010, 06:06 PM~19003229
> *YOU A FOOOLLL LMFAO....TIGHT WORK
> *


next are the rims and some more shit before Sunday


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 6 2010, 09:26 PM~19003404
> *next are the rims and some more shit before Sunday
> *


NICE...Iant doing anything to my ride into the rideout...I also gottt get batteries running only 36 volts sucks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Nov 6 2010, 09:48 AM~19000844
> *Anyone know of any junyards besides bobs or u-pick??
> *


also thers la victoria right next to upick and there some more in opalocka and like two in hialeah by 10ave


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good shit carols


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

lowriders from japan ,,,,,,,these fools aint playin


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 7 2010, 12:07 AM~19005743
> *lowriders from japan ,,,,,,,these fools aint playin
> 
> 
> ...


SO SERIOUS


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

for sale 1200...runs drive ac solid!..want it out my yard...


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 7 2010, 09:19 AM~19006923
> *for sale 1200...runs drive ac solid!..want it out my yard...
> 
> 
> ...


where u located!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

cutlerbay


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 6 2010, 02:58 PM~19002343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## eviltwin (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 7 2010, 09:19 AM~19006923
> *for sale 1200...runs drive ac solid!..want it out my yard...
> 
> 
> ...


what size engine?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*QUELAVERGALOCO call me *. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 7 2010, 07:02 PM~19009376
> *QUELAVERGALOCO call me .    :biggrin:
> *




Ok thanks for calling :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

where can i get chrome leafing please let me know


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK
:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

wuz up shorty


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO :nicoderm:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Nov 7 2010, 05:04 PM~19009879
> *Que la verga LOCO  :nicoderm:
> *


Chillin homie and you


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Eddie call me!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 6 2010, 05:58 PM~19002343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IGHT. LOOKS LIKE UR READY! :thumbsup:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 6 2010, 12:42 PM~19001419
> *i got a 2 pump set up for sell for  $500 and i got 13" rims for sell needs two tires for$250 the rims have the spokes painted green they are clean let me know hive me a call at 786-227-8749
> *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

LOOKING FOR 8INCH PISTONS OR HOPPING SPRINGS


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

this is my personal favorite found this in japan fest


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any fleetwood parts for sale let me know asap 93-96


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 7 2010, 10:18 PM~19011105
> *IGHT. LOOKS LIKE UR READY! :thumbsup:
> *



yessir! ran into a problem though. my front works fine but my rear, only the passenger side goes up?? I closed the slow down and still the same. i think it might be the driver rear dump that stayed open...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 6 2010, 06:09 PM~19002383
> *Ordered some chrome pro hopper 14" pistons and went with some 12's instead so I am selling these.  they are brand new but were sitting around for a while and have some tiny chips but look LIKE NEW!!  hit me up, $80.
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 7 2010, 08:57 PM~19012218
> *yessir!  ran into a problem though.  my front works fine but my rear, only the passenger side goes up??  I closed the slow down and still the same.  i think it might be the driver rear dump that stayed open...
> *


if only your passenger side goes up and you say u closed the slow down and its still doing the same u might wanna check your check valve that might be your problem it staying open .........


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

how can only one side go up if ur runnin two dumps on one pump,? isnt there one check valve? im confused,,,


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

or is it only one side goes down,,,check ur dump wire connections


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 7 2010, 09:49 PM~19012780
> *how can only one side go up if ur runnin two dumps on one pump,? isnt there one check valve? im confused,,,
> *


the only way a pump will have one check valve is if your rumming one dump with a tee and if his one pump has 2 dumps hes gonna have 2 check valves


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

ohh i thounght they split an used one check v,,,,duuuhh im stupid


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 7 2010, 09:53 PM~19012825
> *the only way a pump will have one check valve is if your rumming one dump with a tee and if his one pump has 2 dumps hes gonna have 2 check valves
> *


my bad i meant to wright( running ) if he hits the switch and only one corner goes up that means the the check valve of the corner that aint going up is staying open even if his slow down is closed that one corner wont go up


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

anyone have one of these they wanna sell,,,,or know where to get one?? e&g classics dont make it for a linc


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Lil Wayne Finally Free!!!(No ****) 
Pics of Him at the Hornet and Heat Game(I know hes glad to be Free!!!)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 8 2010, 08:25 AM~19014862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who said dental floss wasnt good for you...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have chrome promotors in stock call if u need 786-380-6468
miami chop shop


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

in stock yellow 4ton hopping springs call for price
786-380-6468


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

coming thru to the miami near u :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Nov 8 2010, 12:37 PM~19016755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When and wher?? :dunno:


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 8 2010, 03:51 PM~19018197
> *When and wher?? :dunno:
> *




in a very short time,,,,


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Nov 8 2010, 03:37 PM~19016755
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the buy


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

thankxx,, its in pieces now getting ready for a new look :happysad:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Nov 8 2010, 12:37 PM~19016755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MUST BE NICE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

hellz yea,,,,, lol i always wanted a vert finally got 1,, its gonna be a single pump hopper too,, :biggrin:


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

ya remember this shit ,,, dam back the 5 years ago wow, i realy miss it alot


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 8 2010, 12:49 AM~19012780
> *how can only one side go up if ur runnin two dumps on one pump,? isnt there one check valve? im confused,,,
> *


One check valve with a t fitting...My guess is the driver dump to the rear stayed open??


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 8 2010, 05:55 PM~19019205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY BRO. WTF.... JUST WHEN I POST UP MY SHIT YOU COME ON HERE WITH THAT? WOW TA DE PINGA LA JENTE


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 8 2010, 09:38 PM~19019627
> *REALLY BRO. WTF.... JUST WHEN I POST UP MY SHIT YOU COME ON HERE WITH THAT? WOW TA DE PINGA LA JENTE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: dawg I'll buy them from you...I want the lincoln one that says juiced in black..let me know when you have it...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 8 2010, 06:48 PM~19019735
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  dawg I'll buy them from you...I want the lincoln one that says juiced in black..let me know when you have it...
> *


 :biggrin: FO SHO. ILL HIT YOU UP.. PLUS I DONT CHARGE SHIPPING AND HANDLING..JUST PICKIN EM UP AT THE SHOP :wow:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 8 2010, 06:38 PM~19019627
> *REALLY BRO. WTF.... JUST WHEN I POST UP MY SHIT YOU COME ON HERE WITH THAT? WOW TA DE PINGA LA JENTE
> *


Lol don't worry homie you know I'm getting my shit off of you to *****


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 8 2010, 06:38 PM~19019627
> *REALLY BRO. WTF.... JUST WHEN I POST UP MY SHIT YOU COME ON HERE WITH THAT? WOW TA DE PINGA LA JENTE
> *


Nothing personal, just part of the business, if you or anyone come out with a magazine or dvd does that make anyone different from any other company out here or anywhere? just giving some variety


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 8 2010, 06:59 PM~19019846
> *Lol don't worry homie you know I'm getting my shit off of you to *****
> *


 :biggrin: . I GOT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 8 2010, 07:04 PM~19019901
> *Nothing personal, just part of the business, if you or anyone come out with a magazine or dvd does that make anyone different from any other company out here or anywhere? just giving some variety
> *


CANT ARGUE WITH THAT... BUT FOR ALL THIS TIME YOU BEEN LOGGIN ON LATELY YOU HAVENT POSTED ANYTHIN ABOUT IT ,TILL I POSTED MY SHIRTS.
TO ME, IS JUST THE PRINCIPLE OF THINGS


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 8 2010, 05:55 PM~19019205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  dey look good


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 8 2010, 07:22 PM~19020065
> *CANT ARGUE WITH THAT... BUT FOR ALL THIS TIME YOU BEEN LOGGIN ON LATELY YOU HAVENT POSTED ANYTHIN ABOUT IT ,TILL I POSTED MY SHIRTS.
> TO ME, IS JUST THE PRINCIPLE OF THINGS
> *


I DO be posting on here just that I be on other forums, true now I am going on and off on the MIAMI forum but so you see that I'M NOT HATING or I'M NOT IN THE COMPETITION ETC... I will even buy a shirt from you. Do you have anything with a cadillac coupe or regal?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Nov 8 2010, 07:25 PM~19020096
> * dey look good
> *


AND YOUR A FUCKING CHEERLEADER. AWAYS PULLING ON SOMEBODY'S DICK


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@Nov 8 2010, 07:25 PM~19020096
> * dey look good
> *



Thanks!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 8 2010, 07:31 PM~19020161
> *I DO be posting on here just that I be on other forums, true now I am going on and off on the MIAMI forum but so you see that I'M NOT HATING or I'M NOT IN THE COMPETITION ETC... I will even buy a shirt from you. Do you have anything with a cadillac coupe or regal?
> *


IN THE WORKS


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 8 2010, 07:33 PM~19020194
> *IN THE WORKS
> *


YOU SEE like the saying in spanish says: Hablando se entiende la gente  once you have either one ready or both let me know and I WILL GET IT


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 8 2010, 08:33 PM~19020185
> *AND YOUR A FUCKING CHEERLEADER. AWAYS PULLING ON SOMEBODY'S DICK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 8 2010, 10:38 PM~19020236
> *YOU SEE like the saying in spanish says: Hablando se entiende la gente  once you have either one ready or both let me know and I WILL GET IT
> *


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 4 2010, 05:35 PM~18987980
> *oye jefe de jefe que la verga loco...y tu carro que.
> *


 nicoderm: getting ready for the street's :nicoderm: :


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:naughty: :wow: so hard!


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

LATE NIGHT WORKING ON THE EXECUTION ............ EVIL GET A HAIR CUT :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 8 2010, 06:57 PM~19019828
> *:biggrin: FO SHO. ILL HIT YOU UP.. PLUS I DONT CHARGE SHIPPING AND HANDLING..JUST PICKIN EM UP AT THE SHOP :wow:
> *


hahahahahahaha rotflao hey x2 dre lincoln n montee plz sir


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 8 2010, 05:45 PM~19019111
> *One check valve with a t fitting...My guess is the driver dump to the rear stayed open??
> *


i dont think this will help but swap the dumps n see if anything changes


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Some photos from today  


















Jeff I'm happy you got your old caddy back keep it & don't sale it anymore fool!!!

I know your home maybe all down about junkin the s10(you only rebuild it 4 times & own it 4 plus years so i know it was hard to say bye) but comes sunday you be in the caddy ridein with use...draggg it lol



















I know what you was thinkin...I bagged it,shaved it,body drop,4 linkd it,shave the fire wall...why I chopped the top??? :biggrin: just fuckin with you but really talk dont cut the caddy homie plz...cuz i know you a crazy whiteboy but you still my homie 








 I see you lolo









R.I.P. S10


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@Nov 8 2010, 10:06 PM~19021071
> *LATE NIGHT WORKING ON THE EXECUTION ............ EVIL GET A HAIR CUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good to see execution getting to look like it did before evil sold it.  :wow:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 8 2010, 09:53 PM~19021505
> *Some photos from today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 8 2010, 07:51 PM~19020370
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  x2
> *


:yes:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@Nov 8 2010, 09:06 PM~19021071
> *LATE NIGHT WORKING ON THE EXECUTION ............ EVIL GET A HAIR CUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 9 2010, 12:53 AM~19021505
> *Some photos from today
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THAT JAG IS STILL AROUND...... :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Nov 8 2010, 05:40 PM~19019059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this cositas from second2none regal or the other one that look just like it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup
:


> THESE ARE SOME OF THE DESIGNS ILL BE HAVING FOR SALE... I SHOULD BE HAVING THEM WITHING A WEEK OR SO... PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@Nov 8 2010, 09:06 PM~19021071
> *LATE NIGHT WORKING ON THE EXECUTION ............ EVIL GET A HAIR CUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wait till i redo her i aint even gonna sleep :biggrin: autobots in gage for battle and row out!!!!!!!!!!!!! i made a promise no hair cut until the lincolns done ....... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Nov 8 2010, 09:59 PM~19021602
> *good to see execution getting to look like it did before evil sold it.   :wow:
> *


its getting there big dawg ,.... lil by lil


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 8 2010, 05:45 PM~19019111
> *One check valve with a t fitting...My guess is the driver dump to the rear stayed open??
> *


check the switch ...ive had brand new switches bad


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Nov 9 2010, 04:32 AM~19023435
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


oye shorty este es roberto martinez !!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 9 2010, 07:59 AM~19023783
> *wait till i redo her i aint even gonna sleep  :biggrin: autobots in gage for battle and row out!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i made a promise no hair cut until the lincolns done ....... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@Nov 8 2010, 09:06 PM~19021071
> *LATE NIGHT WORKING ON THE EXECUTION ............ EVIL GET A HAIR CUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH SOMEBODY WOOFING :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

evo wats crakin boy i see u got the regal bak glad 4 u ma ***** i guess miami still in the game one time 4 everyone out there keeping this bitch moving


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 9 2010, 07:25 AM~19023897
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 9 2010, 07:36 AM~19023963
> *evo wats crakin boy i see u got the regal bak glad 4 u ma ***** i guess miami still in the game one time 4 everyone out there keeping this bitch moving
> *


thanks homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 9 2010, 07:31 AM~19023924
> *YEAH SOMEBODY WOOFING :biggrin:
> *


im looking like micheal j fox from the movie teen wolf :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

monalb, JohnnyBoy, sour diesel


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 9 2010, 10:01 AM~19023792
> *check the switch ...ive had brand new switches bad
> *



I did, switches are good....its the rear driver dump cartridge...it has to be....for that rear to stop working from one sencond to another it has to be an electrical issue because if the check valve went bad, the car would still lift and maybe slowly start to drop because the pressure of the fluid would still push the ball in the check valve allowing it to go up and with the pressure still hold the ball back but cause it to have insufficient pressure and drop slowly...i'm going to put in a new cartridge today and see what up....and by the way, i do have 2 check valves to each pump...i don't have the car with me so I forgot... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 8 2010, 05:45 PM~19019111
> *One check valve with a t fitting...My guess is the driver dump to the rear stayed open??
> *



TAKE IT APART CLEAN IT OUT AND RE BUILD IT IT MIGHT BE STUCK TOO IVE CLEANED A DUMP OUT AND REBUILT IT AND IT WORKED AGAIN FOR TWO YEARS BEFORE WE CHANGED IT


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Nov 8 2010, 02:57 PM~19017286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  seats Look good if your going to replace them let me know I'll take them off ur hands


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up mia GOODTIMES NM ROLLIN thru say was up hope everybody doing good and has a goodday


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 9 2010, 10:34 AM~19025035
> *  seats Look good if your going to replace  them let me know I'll take them off ur hands
> *



HELLZ NAW IM KEEPING THEM SHIT..... HOMMIE THERE PERFECT BUCKET SEAT LEATHER DOWN,,,,, I WOULD HATE TO TAKE THEM OUT......


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 9 2010, 06:03 AM~19023614
> *was this cositas from second2none regal or the other one that look just like it
> *




REMEMBER THIS HOMMIE 1ST,, TO TAKE THE TROPHIE,,,, 1ST THAT CAME TO THE STREETS 1ST ,,, ONE THAT TOOK IT AND MADE EVERYONE ELSE SELL THERE SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  =S THE BADD ASS REGAL IN MIAMI BACK THEN . DONE WITH IT,,, PLAY IT WITH IT......... :wow:


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

DAM MIAMI WILL NEVER CHANGE YO,, DEPINGA YO..... QUE PENA .........HATERZZZZ HATERZ HATERZZZZZZZ, EVERYWHERE .... MIAMI DADE COUNTY LA. STYLE........IN 7 MONTHS............DONE.....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Nov 9 2010, 12:20 PM~19025782
> *whats up mia GOODTIMES NM ROLLIN thru say was up hope everybody doing good and has a goodday
> *


WUS GOIN ON


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DIGITAL WHEELS . NET......*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Nov 9 2010, 01:53 PM~19026000
> *HELLZ NAW IM KEEPING THEM SHIT..... HOMMIE THERE PERFECT BUCKET SEAT LEATHER DOWN,,,,, I WOULD HATE TO TAKE THEM OUT......
> *


smart man  They look sick


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Nov 9 2010, 01:00 PM~19026045
> *REMEMBER THIS HOMMIE 1ST,, TO TAKE THE TROPHIE,,,, 1ST THAT CAME TO THE STREETS  1ST ,,, ONE THAT TOOK IT AND MADE EVERYONE ELSE  SELL THERE SHIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   =S THE BADD ASS REGAL IN MIAMI BACK THEN . DONE WITH IT,,, PLAY IT WITH IT......... :wow:
> *


 reason im asking homeboy is cus i used to be a second2none back in the days....years ago


----------



## hatersnightmarez (Oct 23, 2010)

oh ok ,, naw that was mines,,,, r.i.p hatersnightmarez.....


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 9 2010, 09:43 PM~19028749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLCALL 5 days

All south riders will meet up at 1 at SOUTHLAND MALL PARKING LOT....


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Let me know if anyone is interested in a good pair of accumalators


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo lo_@Nov 9 2010, 01:24 AM~19021880
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 9 2010, 08:59 AM~19023598
> *WOW THAT JAG IS STILL AROUND...... :0
> *


 :biggrin: After the ride out he going to do a lot of new things to her for 2011....you see that bully dowg lock up


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 9 2010, 07:08 PM~19028965
> *ROLLCALL 5 days
> 
> All south riders will meet up at 1 at SOUTHLAND MALL PARKING LOT....
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 9 2010, 10:20 PM~19029089
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I know this isn't the usual lowrider but I have this for sale. It's a 68 Pontiac Bonneville Vert. This car is super clean only has on little hole on the lower pass side quarter about a 4 inch square. The rest of this car is super solid! Everything on the car works like the lights, radio, and the top opens and closes perfect. Car needs to be painted, interior needs a carpet, and door panels fixed. Also needs a rear glass. This car has a factory 400 V8 with automatic transmition, has power steering, power brakes and it's a factory a/c car. I'm open to offers and trades, pm me if interested.

Will post more pics tomorrow


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 9 2010, 07:25 PM~19029128
> *:biggrin:
> *


YEA BOI YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT DOWN SOUTH!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

D-BO

Thanks for the hammer homie...It was tight work meeting you today!!!Dowg you should really move to miami :biggrin: 

















[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 9 2010, 09:43 PM~19028749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 9 2010, 06:43 PM~19028749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE WILL BE OUT THERE FILMING FOR OUR NEXT DVD SO ALL WHO WANT TO BE ON IT MAKE SURE TO CLEAN YOUR RIDE OR LOWRIDER BIKES AND DRESS IN YOUR CAR CLUB TO REPRESENT, WE WILL BE INTERVIEWING CAR CLUBS


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hatersnightmarez_@Nov 9 2010, 01:02 PM~19026064
> *DAM MIAMI WILL NEVER CHANGE YO,, DEPINGA YO..... QUE PENA .........HATERZZZZ HATERZ HATERZZZZZZZ, EVERYWHERE .... MIAMI DADE COUNTY LA. STYLE........IN 7 MONTHS............DONE.....
> *


SO TRUE NOT FOR NOTHING MIAMI BUT WE DO NEED TO TIGHTEN UP AT TIMES, EVERYONE BE SPENDING MORE TIME OUT HERE TALKING DOWN ON OTHERS AND HATING WHEN THEY SHOULD BE SUPPORTING EACH OTHER IN THIS SO CALLED "MIAMI MOVEMENT" AND DO IT LIKE THE REAL RIDERS DO...JUST BUILD IT ,ROLL IT AND HAVE FUN! THAT'S WHAT REAL LOW RIDING HAS ALWAYS BEEN ABOUT!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

brand new Chrome tie rods nd center link for any GM bg body 200 bucks or will trade for something of equal value hit me up 305 877 3316


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

H I Ds AND L E Ds FOR ALL CARS, TRUCKS N BIKES 

ALL COLORS YELLOW, GREEN, BLUE, PURPLE ETC..

STANDARD KITS ONLY! $70 FROM NOW TILL SUNDAY 

:wow: ~GET UR SHINE ON~ :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:0 these are the big boy' full breed american pitbull pups.. 4sale PM me if intersted'.....  have mother and father on premesis' :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Shes gettin there


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 10 2010, 09:45 AM~19032414
> *Shes gettin there
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 

*WOW THATS LIKE A SLOW ROASTING PUERCO ASADO...... JUST MARINATING...* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 10 2010, 08:45 AM~19032414
> *Shes gettin there
> 
> 
> ...


looking good..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

4 Members: lowbikeon20z, *ninty6 lincoln*, *Tru2DaGame*, xxmikexx13

watsup little SI boys


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Nov 9 2010, 10:00 PM~19030471
> *H I Ds AND L E Ds FOR ALL CARS, TRUCKS N BIKES
> 
> ALL COLORS  YELLOW, GREEN, BLUE, PURPLE ETC..
> ...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 10 2010, 07:45 AM~19032414
> *Shes gettin there
> 
> 
> ...




VERY NICE HOMIE KEEP DOIN YOUR THANG :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

LOOKING FOR 13" TIRES 155-80


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Nov 10 2010, 06:43 AM~19032410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 10 2010, 06:45 AM~19032414
> *Shes gettin there
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice build homie been watching the progress!!!Gangsta ass color by the way!!
 :biggrin: Nice Rag Homie keep puttin in work it shows!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

SWITCHITTER
Wus good Hood Rich :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Nov 9 2010, 10:00 PM~19030471
> *H I Ds AND L E Ds FOR ALL CARS, TRUCKS N BIKES
> 
> ALL COLORS  YELLOW, GREEN, BLUE, PURPLE ETC..
> ...


   

All silver, black spokes 14x7s 175/70s
Good for a daily $ 350   

98-02 Town Car Gold n Chrome grill and Gold Cartier Clock $ 100


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE, INKSTINCT003


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HERES SOME NEW DESIGNS. (BY THE WAY THE SHIRTS LOOK BETTER THAN THIS. THESE ARE JUST SAMPLES)..PM ME YOUR INFO IF INTERESTED. ILL BE ORDERING THIS BY FRIDAY


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 10 2010, 12:42 PM~19034418
> * LOOKING FOR 13" TIRES 155-80
> *


Firestone


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 10 2010, 03:37 PM~19035679
> *Firestone
> *


which one?? :uh:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2010, 03:36 PM~19035671
> *HERES SOME NEW DESIGNS. (BY THE WAY THE SHIRTS LOOK BETTER THAN THIS. THESE ARE JUST SAMPLES)..PM ME YOUR INFO IF INTERESTED. ILL BE ORDERING THIS BY FRIDAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 10 2010, 05:55 PM~19035382
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:boink:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Any old second to none members that still have there placks from back than that may be interdstead in letting it go hit me up


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 10 2010, 03:33 PM~19035647
> *IIMPALAA, LAST LAFF MAGAZINE, INKSTINCT003
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need a 4 door cutty shirt lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 10 2010, 06:22 PM~19036381
> *I need a garbage can shirt lol
> *


   fixed!


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2010, 06:36 PM~19035671
> *HERES SOME NEW DESIGNS. (BY THE WAY THE SHIRTS LOOK BETTER THAN THIS. THESE ARE JUST SAMPLES)..PM ME YOUR INFO IF INTERESTED. ILL BE ORDERING THIS BY FRIDAY
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!! The black lincoln one!! You need to make one with a 95-97 lincoln though :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, i got my lincoln working again. My first thought was that it was a bad cartridge but analyzed a bit with my cousin and figured it was a bad check valve. Well it had to do with the check valve but it wasn't bad, there was an old broken o ring stuck keeping the ball in the check open. Took it out, put everything back together, and WALLA! Good as new...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 10 2010, 08:28 PM~19036428
> *   fixed!
> *


Lol ***** u an ass!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 10 2010, 07:29 PM~19036968
> *Lol ***** u an ass!!!
> *


lol. i was joking fool. that's my dawggg! his 4 doe choppin up alot of heads out there. and it aint even done yet. :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 10 2010, 09:29 PM~19036968
> *Lol ***** u an ass!!!
> *




:wave: sup loco



you got my pm :biggrin:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

this I ***** is sicc wid it 
VAPwizp_Kj4&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2010, 06:36 PM~19035671
> *HERES SOME NEW DESIGNS. (BY THE WAY THE SHIRTS LOOK BETTER THAN THIS. THESE ARE JUST SAMPLES)..PM ME YOUR INFO IF INTERESTED. ILL BE ORDERING THIS BY FRIDAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

QUOTE(RollinX151 @ Nov 7 2010, 08:57 PM) 
yessir! ran into a problem though. my front works fine but my rear, only the passenger side goes up?? I closed the slow down and still the same. i think it might be the driver rear dump that stayed open...




> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 7 2010, 09:22 PM~19012488
> *if only your passenger side goes up and you say u closed the slow down and its still doing the same u might wanna check your check valve that might be your problem it staying open .........
> *


evo gets an A+ on hydraulics education :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 10 2010, 09:05 PM~19036780
> *Well, i got my lincoln working again.  My first thought was that it was a bad cartridge but analyzed a bit with my cousin and figured it was a bad check valve.  Well it had to do with the check valve but it wasn't bad, there was an old broken o ring stuck keeping the ball in the check open.  Took it out, put everything back together, and WALLA!  Good as new...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That's good you got your ride backup homie...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks lo low for helping badluck ride a lot smoother now :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 10 2010, 03:39 PM~19035696
> *which one?? :uh:
> *


Next to the mall


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 10 2010, 11:06 PM~19037861
> *Thanks lo low for helping badluck ride a lot smoother now  :biggrin:
> *


you got the 2 tons for the rear??


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

doing a couple little things before the ride out. this is one of many.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 10 2010, 02:32 PM~19035212
> *SWITCHITTER
> Wus good Hood Rich :biggrin:
> *


wus good primo!..... getting ready for tha rideout on sunday!!..


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 10 2010, 08:50 PM~19038297
> *doing a couple little things before the ride out. this is one of many.
> 
> 
> ...


detail thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Nov 10 2010, 09:56 PM~19037177
> *this I ***** is sicc wid it
> VAPwizp_Kj4&feature
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 10 2010, 10:08 PM~19038503
> *detail thats whats up  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

2 Black Accumalators in good working conditions with fittings. $120 for the pair


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 10 2010, 08:50 PM~19038297
> *doing a couple little things before the ride out. this is one of many.
> 
> 
> ...


 u beat me too it, i was thinking of the same idea,,,,that looks like dupont emerald green... looks good


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

i still might


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> D-BO
> 
> Thanks for the hammer homie...It was tight work meeting you today!!!Dowg you should really move to miami :biggrin:


[/quote]
What it dew, fam? Hey, you never know! I'll be in Miami a lot...REAL TALK!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Veterans Day homier, hope everyone has Good Times today :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 10 2010, 11:50 PM~19038297
> *doing a couple little things before the ride out. this is one of many.
> 
> 
> ...


one of many!! Nice! get to it, you got 3 days


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

<a href=\'http://img337.imageshack.us/i/flyerlogos2.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5779/flyerlogos2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


*TTT*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up miami


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 9 2010, 09:08 PM~19028965
> *ROLLCALL 5 days
> 
> All south riders will meet up at 1 at SOUTHLAND MALL PARKING LOT....
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ninty6 lincoln CALL ME UP DALE


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

where can i buy 175 70 14 tires


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~+Nov 9 2010, 10:00 PM~19030471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

SELLIN ALL SIZE TIRES FOR SELL FROM STOCK TO LOW PROFILE... CALL FATBOY (786)285-3526... HERE SOME LOW PROFILE PRICES...FEEL FREE TO CALL 

225-30-20... $87 225-35-20... $75 235-35-20... $80 245-35-20... $79 255-30-20... $81 
235-30-22... $104 245-30-22... $97 255-30-22... $95 265-35-22... $94 305-40-22... $108 305-45-22... $117 
255-30-24... $125 275-25-24... $152 295-35-24... $137 305-35-24... $133 
255-30-26... $194 305-30-26... $173 

FOR ANY STOCK TIRE PRICES...CALL ME MONDAY - FRIDAY FROM 8:30 A.M - 5:30 P.M AND SATURDAYS FROM 9 A.M TO 2 P.M


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo wats poppin


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

anyone here work for comcast or has the tools to remove the filter on the cable box. Mofo's removed my line and put a filter the other day after 4rs of having it connected.  . I'm assuming the new neighbor installed comcast and they saw my shit connected....if anyone can help hit me up...thanks


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*an old FIRME ESTILO picnic picture.....................




I WONDER WHAT THESE TWO WERE TALKING BOUT*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 10 2010, 11:30 PM~19038095
> *you got the 2 tons for the rear??
> *


3 ton reds...My front & rear fully dump


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What it dew, fam? Hey, you never know! I'll be in Miami a lot...REAL TALK!
[/quote]
vibeing fam here at the house with my wifey...you bring the whip down this sunday???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

random photos from today


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 08:45 PM~19045405
> *random photos from today
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 08:31 PM~19045295
> *3 ton reds...My front & rear fully dump
> 
> 
> ...



thats how my old lincoln used to lay in the rear.... are you going to leave the front like that or cut it a bit??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 11 2010, 08:54 PM~19045465
> *whats up homie
> *


 :biggrin: CHILLIN MAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 11 2010, 09:02 PM~19045538
> *thats how my old lincoln used to lay in the rear....  are you going to leave the front like that or cut it a bit??
> *


I love how my rear lay now...fuck that being on the ground shit...I learned the hard way never again...not sure yet man...but most likely I will...


how your ride rideing...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 09:13 PM~19045632
> *I love how my rear lay now...fuck that being on the ground shit...I learned the hard way never again...not sure yet man...but most likely I will...
> how your ride rideing...
> *


good man, ready for the rideout.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 11 2010, 06:25 PM~19045739
> *good man, ready for the rideout.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 11 2010, 09:27 PM~19045759
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 11 2010, 09:25 PM~19045739
> *good man, ready for the rideout.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 11 2010, 09:37 PM~19045847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen something you would have liked today


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 07:41 PM~19045876
> *i seen something you would have liked today
> 
> 
> ...



nice....................... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 11 2010, 09:45 PM~19045922
> *nice....................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

What's good juan


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 11 2010, 06:37 AM~19041098
> *<a href=\'http://img337.imageshack.us/i/flyerlogos2.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5779/flyerlogos2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> TTT
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 10:23 PM~19046256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

got some real clean, like new, 14" chrome pro hopper cylinders, never been installed. $80


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 10:51 PM~19047151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 07:23 PM~19046256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ooohhh weeee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 05:31 PM~19045295
> *3 ton reds...My front & rear fully dump
> 
> 
> ...


Kepp doin ur thang Hatian Fresh Lookin Good :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007+Nov 12 2010, 01:36 AM~19048295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hell ya fam I dont see nobody!!!don't have time for all that bullshit & thanks after the rideout badluck going to get worked on new rack,paint job ect 


How you been tho...you coming down sunday????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

STRAIGHTGAME C.C. SAN DIEGO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 11:51 PM~19047151
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT CADDY IS SO HARD.... MORE P!CS OF !T HA!T!AN FRE.......* :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> What it dew, fam? Hey, you never know! I'll be in Miami a lot...REAL TALK!


vibeing fam here at the house with my wifey...you bring the whip down this sunday???
[/quote]
I will try!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 12 2010, 11:00 AM~19050245
> *
> THAT CADDY IS SO HARD.... MORE P!CS OF !T HA!T!AN FRE....... :biggrin:
> *


THERE BOTH FOR SALE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> vibeing fam here at the house with my wifey...you bring the whip down this sunday???


I will try! 
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 11 2010, 09:02 PM~19045538
> *thats how my old lincoln used to lay in the rear....  are you going to leave the front like that or cut it a bit??
> *


ride it like that for a lil while....those springs are gonna settle and break in....gonna drop after a lil while


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

throwback


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 11 2010, 07:28 PM~19046313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that my dawg eddie cutlass in the air :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

SELLIN ALL SIZE TIRES FOR SELL FROM STOCK TO LOW PROFILE... CALL FATBOY (786)285-3526... HERE SOME LOW PROFILE PRICES...FEEL FREE TO CALL 

225-30-20... $87 225-35-20... $75 235-35-20... $80 245-35-20... $79 255-30-20... $81 
235-30-22... $104 245-30-22... $97 255-30-22... $95 265-35-22... $94 305-40-22... $108 305-45-22... $117 
255-30-24... $125 275-25-24... $152 295-35-24... $137 305-35-24... $133 
255-30-26... $194 305-30-26... $173 

FOR ANY STOCK TIRE PRICES...CALL ME MONDAY - FRIDAY FROM 8:30 A.M - 5:30 P.M AND SATURDAYS FROM 9 A.M TO 2 P.M


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 12 2010, 09:50 AM~19051125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ITS ALMOST OUT............... :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 11:11 AM~19051774
> *ITS ALMOST OUT............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


f,ing sweet


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 11:11 AM~19051774
> *ITS ALMOST OUT............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 01:11 PM~19051774
> *ITS ALMOST OUT............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 12:11 PM~19051774
> *ITS ALMOST OUT............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice............... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS+Nov 12 2010, 11:20 AM~19051839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU  . ITS A BITCH TO TAPE UP EACH SPOKE AT A TIME.. :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

2 pro hoppers 4/s 100 bucks 3056338038 Q!


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

WE WILL BE INTERVIEWING CAR CLUB MEMBERS TOGETHER SO MAKE SURE TO HAVE YOUR CAR CLUB SHIRTS AND PLAQUES READY IF YOU WANT TO BE ON OUR NEXT DVD.


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 01:12 PM~19052651
> *THANK YOU  . ITS A BITCH TO TAPE UP EACH SPOKE AT A TIME..  :biggrin:
> *


dam how long did that take,,,,


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 12 2010, 02:47 PM~19053258
> *dam how long did that take,,,,
> *


ABOUT 2 HOURS EACH RIM.. :happysad:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 02:11 PM~19051774
> *ALMOST DONT COUNT BR!NG !T OUT..............*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 12 2010, 03:25 PM~19052741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 03:00 PM~19053367
> *ABOUT 2 HOURS EACH RIM.. :happysad:
> *


tremendo patience,,,and does that chip say tattoo 63,,,


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Nov 12 2010, 07:47 PM~19054124
> *tremendo patience,,,and does that chip say tattoo 63,,,
> *




YES THATS THE NICKNAME FOR HIS 63


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 12 2010, 04:51 PM~19054156
> *YES THATS THE NICKNAME FOR HIS 63
> *


NAME NOT NICK NAME :angry:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 11:11 AM~19051774
> *ITS ALMOST OUT............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 05:17 PM~19054342
> *NAME NOT NICK NAME :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 12 2010, 11:44 AM~19050542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 02:11 PM~19051774
> *ITS ALMOST OUT............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Can someone post the rideout info plz...Thanks*


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 12 2010, 01:25 PM~19052741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

if anyone wants a vert i have this super solid 68 Bonneville with a 400 V8 Matching numbers.

























FACTORY A/C vert!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Nov 10 2010, 06:43 AM~19032410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got 2 pairs left 150 ech


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 31 2010, 05:03 AM~18951197
> *
> 
> <span style='color:quot'>BIG WHEELS, LITTLE WHEELS, - NO WHEELS STAY HOME
> *


* haitian fresh for you*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 06:17 PM~19054342
> *NAME NOT NICK NAME :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


were did you get them knockoffs engraved at?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

comming out for the ride out on sunday 











nah just kidding i wish but soon


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 12 2010, 06:53 PM~19054989
> *comming out for the ride out on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 12 2010, 06:52 PM~19054983
> *were did you get them knockoffs engraved at?
> *


CALIFORNIA


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 07:56 PM~19055011
> *CALIFORNIA
> *


you got the info were i can get em and how much were they?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 12 2010, 06:53 PM~19054989
> *comming out for the ride out on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEEEEE :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 12 2010, 08:53 PM~19054989
> *comming out for the ride out on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 12 2010, 09:43 PM~19054947
> *haitian fresh for you
> *


ThankSSSS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 12 2010, 09:53 PM~19054989
> *comming out for the ride out on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 08:17 PM~19054342
> *NAME NOT NICK NAME :angry:
> 
> 
> ...




whatever :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This bitch so on point!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Nov 12 2010, 01:11 PM~19051774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 4DOOR LOOKING GOOD


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 12 2010, 09:43 PM~19054947
> *haitian fresh for you
> *


so the meet spot is still at the autozone at 2pm?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 12 2010, 06:18 PM~19054798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking clean!!! Isnt this for sale???


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 12 2010, 08:44 AM~19050542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 11 2010, 08:51 PM~19047151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 12 2010, 09:50 AM~19051125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice :wow:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 12 2010, 07:20 AM~19050107
> *You like that photo  :biggrin:
> yes sir
> :biggrin: hell ya fam I dont see nobody!!!don't have time for all that bullshit & thanks after the rideout badluck going to get worked on new rack,paint job ect
> ...


HOPEFULLY IF ALL GOES WELL!! GOTTA WATCH MY SHORTY TILL THE WIFEEE GETS OFF OF WORK......IF NOT HOPEFULLY ERRYBODY WILL POST LOTS OF PICS
AND VIDS! YOU KNW HOW IT IS BRUH BRUH..FAM COMES FIRST!!NO MATTER WHAT THE H8TERS SAY !!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HELLO DADE AND BROWARD ........

OK MY FAVORITE G!RLZ......*
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 


































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Fuck u h8ters (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 13 2010, 09:05 AM~19058313
> *HELLO DADE AND BROWARD ........
> 
> OK MY FAVORITE G!RLZ......
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fuck u h8ters (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 12 2010, 09:50 AM~19051125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone intrested in a all chrome fully reinforced caddilac rear axle i wanna sell for 150 or trade for stock one and power balls and fifty bucks ..the crome is still in good condition only thing missing is the drums there not chrome pm for info ill work something out might even trade straight up for ur reinforced one


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

will tade for ur reinforced one


----------



## da realuh dealuh (Nov 13, 2008)

anybody know where i can get two new white wall tires for 13's today??? needem asap


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

jeff get at me for we could talk i wanna redo the bike....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOLO UHP, 87blazer, hwdsfinest, *CadillacNick*

*hey NICK*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LET'S RIDE.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SINCE MIAMI FEST IS DEAD I GUESS EVERYONE'S CLEANING AND GETTING THERE CARS READY FOR TOMORROW......*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 13 2010, 02:02 PM~19059687
> *SINCE MIAMI FEST IS DEAD I GUESS EVERYONE'S CLEANING AND GETTING THERE CARS READY FOR TOMORROW......
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS ***** OUT HIS DAMN MIND


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 13 2010, 05:02 PM~19059687
> *SINCE MIAMI FEST IS DEAD I GUESS EVERYONE'S CLEANING AND GETTING THERE CARS READY FOR TOMORROW......
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: IM WASHIN BADLUCK IN THE MORNING


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2010, 04:48 PM~19059609
> *LET'S RIDE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 13 2010, 03:20 PM~19059153
> *MISTER ED, SOLO UHP, 87blazer, hwdsfinest, CadillacNick
> 
> hey NICK
> ...


Mista Ed wut up??? HAHAHAHA it looks a lil different right about now ......... :biggrin: Hope to see ya out there tomorrow!!


----------



## da realuh dealuh (Nov 13, 2008)

ANYBODY GOT STOP SIGN LOOKING KNOCKOFFS??? NEEDEM ALL 4 FOR 2MORROW..GOT COD..LET ME KNOW ASAP... OR WILL TRADE I GOT BULLET ONES


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

I Need quotes on some bodywork/paint needed,
Call [email protected] 786-553-3967.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr ed here you go...


















































































http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=564047&hl=


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 12 2010, 11:11 AM~19051774
> *ITS ALMOST OUT............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice............................  :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 11 2010, 04:55 PM~19045005
> *an old FIRME ESTILO picnic picture.....................
> I WONDER WHAT THESE TWO WERE TALKING BOUT
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


we were talking about the next big thang to do hno: :run:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

wanna thank my dawg shorty from the big gt and oscar a.k.a caddy boy for coming through and giving a ***** a hand to put together the beast


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 13 2010, 07:58 PM~19061616
> *wanna thank my dawg shorty from the big gt and oscar a.k.a caddy boy for coming through and giving a ***** a hand  to put together the beast
> *


shortys good ***** always helping a ***** out thats wuz up


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc...9_7545739_n.jpg


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

what me and my boy Louis did for my boy Mike's truck today for the ride out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 13 2010, 10:58 PM~19061616
> *wanna thank my dawg shorty from the big gt and oscar a.k.a caddy boy for coming through and giving a ***** a hand  to put together the beast
> *


  That's whats up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 14 2010, 12:14 AM~19062199
> *what me and my boy Louis did for my boy Mike's truck today for the ride out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

Attention all riders, lets try and roll all at the same time around 330 to 4....[/b]

Lets make this cruise the best one.....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 14 2010, 08:43 AM~19063785
> *Attention all riders, lets try and roll all at the same time around 330 to 4....*
> 
> Lets make this cruise the best one.....
> [/b]


Ill See everyone at the spot


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 06:36 AM~19063850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats stranger!!!!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Nov 14 2010, 09:46 AM~19063868
> *congrats stranger!!!!!!
> *


you comnig through today o what /???? :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 07:03 AM~19063900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: LETS GO DIPPEN!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

low ski whats craccin... u comin out...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Big THANKS TO BUBBA FROM LOW LYFE FOR COMING BY MY CRIB AND HOOKING ME UP WITH THAT GOLD TREATMENT! TOP QUALITY ***** RIGHT THERE! IF U WANT GOLD HOLLA AT BUBBA-D


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 10:03 AM~19063900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE IS HYPED ABOUT TODAY, CAN'T WAIT! AND GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE IN THE MIAMI AREA SHOWING SUPPORT TO EACH OTHER! LET'S DO THIS AND BRING BACK MIAMI LIKE IT USE TO BE A WHILE BACK, AND MOST OF ALL LET'S ENJOY THIS RIDE OUT WITHOUT NO PROBLEMS! :biggrin:

WE WILL BE FILMING FOR OUR NEXT DVD
WE WILL BE TAKING PICTURES FOR OUR NEXT ISSUE
WE WILL BE LOOKING FOR CARS TO FEATURE ON OUR NEXT ISSUE ALSO


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 13 2010, 07:58 PM~19061616
> *wanna thank my dawg shorty from the big gt and oscar a.k.a caddy boy for coming through and giving a ***** a hand  to put together the beast
> *


no problem homie :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 9 2010, 07:08 PM~19028965
> *ROLLCALL 5 days
> 
> All south riders will meet up at 1 at SOUTHLAND MALL PARKING LOT....
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

last night at 2:30 am buffing :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

For sale 2 15" kicker cvr mtx amp 1501d, sony xplod 600 watts highs amp. and a 3rd 15"cvr with repaired lead tinsels. asking 380 pm me


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 14 2010, 11:34 AM~19064591
> *last night at 2:30 am buffing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


homie is bad ass tight work


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 13 2010, 07:58 PM~19061616
> *wanna thank my dawg shorty from the big gt and oscar a.k.a caddy boy for coming through and giving a ***** a hand  to put together the beast
> *


  cant wait till this one hits evil


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

The ride out was rawww wish my car couldve made it but w.e always next time


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

does anyone have pictures of the rideout?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks to all the riders that came out, stay posted for the videos and pictures .. as Ice Cube says, TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY...



best rideout yet...... if you missed it welll... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*The rideout was live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who said Miami don't have lowriders????3 Times for everyone who made it out today!!!!!

Q,nick,Paul yall was str8 clowning one yal block the street to stop all them cars to let everyone go in the lineup but one that cop showd up he killed the line but fuck it Im just happy that nobody got pulld over


LoLo thanks for looking out today like all ways fam

TO ME....THE BEST PART OF THE RIDEOUT WAS DOWNTOWN & SOUTH BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I only had my rear working but damn seeing everyone hopping there cars made me wish my shit was clicking(how I want it)but next time ill be ready!!!!!!

LOWRIDERMOVEMENT & CHLOW TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY :biggrin: 
*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 10:01 PM~19067531
> *The rideout was live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who said Miami don't have lowriders????3 Times for everyone who made it out today!!!!!
> 
> Q,nick,Paul yall was str8 clowning one yal block the street to stop all them cars to let everyone go in the lineup but one that cop showd up he killed the line but fuck it Im just happy that nobody got pulld over
> ...


 :angry: , :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ME,Q,WHO...MY BOY LOLO IN THE BLACK TANKTOP TO THE LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 14 2010, 11:34 AM~19064591
> *last night at 2:30 am buffing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good evil


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy+Nov 14 2010, 01:34 PM~19064591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 07:01 PM~19067531
> *The rideout was live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who said Miami don't have lowriders????3 Times for everyone who made it out today!!!!!
> 
> Q,nick,Paul yall was str8 clowning one yal block the street to stop all them cars to let everyone go in the lineup but one that cop showd up he killed the line but fuck it Im just happy that nobody got pulld over
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

THE RIDE OUT WAS ALL THE WAY LIVE TODAY.... javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:') MIA DOING BIG THANGS WE LOOKIN GOOD..javascript:add_smilie(%22:thumbsup:%22)


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Chulow, green reaper, ErickaNjr, *Who Productions*, lalo22, Mr *lowrider305*, KDUB11

post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*I took a lot of photos today but my boy need'ed his camera back but hopefully ill get the memory card tommor to post photo's  *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

for those that couldnt make it,
this should hold u guys untill chulow drops the official video :biggrin: 
that fuccn police came outta no where :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 10:42 PM~19067956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Nov 14 2010, 10:53 PM~19068070
> *for those that couldnt make it,
> this should hold u guys untill chulow drops the official video :biggrin:
> that fuccn police came outta no where :wow:
> ...


tight work...............

  

I missed the cop scene......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Nov 14 2010, 10:53 PM~19068070
> *for those that couldnt make it,
> this should hold u guys untill chulow drops the official video :biggrin:
> that fuccn police came outta no where :wow:
> ...


nice video....fuck cop fuckd the lineup for real


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Nov 14 2010, 07:53 PM~19068070
> *for those that couldnt make it,
> this should hold u guys untill chulow drops the official video :biggrin:
> that fuccn police came outta no where :wow:
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Mr lowrider305, Chulow, Who Productions, 94pimplac, -PlayTime-, caprice ridah, KDUB11, INKSTINCT003, elprimo2006, RollinX151, Tru2DaGame, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, Elbubu801


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 10:56 PM~19068111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

FOR REAL TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! THE RIDE OUT WAS GOOD, THANKS CHULOW AND EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT, EVERYONE GET READY FOR THE NEXT EVENT. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Nov 14 2010, 10:53 PM~19068070
> *for those that couldnt make it,
> this should hold u guys untill chulow drops the official video :biggrin:
> that fuccn police came outta no where :wow:
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Nov 14 2010, 11:04 PM~19068206
> *FOR REAL TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! THE RIDE OUT WAS GOOD, THANKS CHULOW AND EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT, EVERYONE GET READY FOR THE NEXT EVENT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 08:56 PM~19068111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dawg i fell in love with this lac


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 14 2010, 08:08 PM~19068259
> *Dawg i fell in love with this lac
> *


  THANKS HOMIE STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS  :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

* 94pimplac & 2DAYWASAGOODDAY

yall caddys fuckin rawwww as fuck!!!*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 08:18 PM~19068332
> * 94pimplac & 2DAYWASAGOODDAY
> 
> yall caddys fuckin rawwww as fuck!!!
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 09:12 PM~19068295
> * THANKS HOMIE STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS   :thumbsup:
> *


Bitch is hard i like the color nd leafing tooo clean


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

MY BROTHERS (PLAYTIME) REGAL


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 14 2010, 08:20 PM~19068348
> *Bitch is hard i like the color nd leafing tooo clean
> *


THANKS MY BOY NICK PAINT IT N MY BROTHER PLAYTIME DID THE LEAFING,CANT WAT TO SEE YOURS


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 11:24 PM~19068367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy was looking tough man...REAL CLEAN!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 11:21 PM~19068356
> *MY BROTHERS (PLAYTIME) REGAL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 11:21 PM~19068356
> *MY BROTHERS (PLAYTIME) REGAL
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 14 2010, 11:27 PM~19068383
> *that caddy was looking tough man...REAL CLEAN!
> *


That's mr O


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 11:34 PM~19068439
> *That's mr O
> *


shit props to Mr. O then, shit was lookin clean!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 07:30 PM~19067825
> *
> *


 :wow: NICE PIC CHULOW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: 88' Cutlass, Mr lowrider305, ErickaNjr, ninty6 lincoln, MISTER ED, fleetwood88, Who Productions, da realuh dealuh, 93brougham, 94pimplac, RollinX151, str8lowriding, CADALLAC PIMPIN, elprimo2006, Chulow, HOLY MARQUIS, rollin-orange


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 14 2010, 11:35 PM~19068446
> *shit props to Mr. O then, shit was lookin clean!!
> *


x305!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*GOODTIMES CAR CLUB got there late but they rode for a while, ill post some pics of there cars later..... It looked like it was good it should be done every 6 months or sooner....*. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 10:56 PM~19068111
> *
> 
> 
> ...




The caddy came out beautiful do bad I didn't get to see it....  

Hopefully I will soon :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 14 2010, 11:40 PM~19068505
> *GOODTIMES CAR CLUB got there late but they rode for a while, ill post some pics of there cars later..... It looked like it was good it should be done every 6 months or sooner.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
We need a not so busy location to start the rideout next time so we can get everyone out together...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sorry I didnt get many pics but I was focused more on the video... But I did some and Thanks to my Assistant :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 14 2010, 08:43 PM~19068531
> *The caddy came out beautiful do bad I didn't get to see it....
> 
> Hopefully I will soon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 10:43 PM~19067966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Good pictures!!

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 08:45 PM~19068560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry I didnt get many pics but I was focused more on the video... But I did some and Thanks to my Assistant  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

I need some body work done.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

i need Some bodywork done guys.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

thats it for tonite im out :420:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 11:45 PM~19068560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry I didnt get many pics but I was focused more on the video... But I did some and Thanks to my Assistant  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: nice photos!!!!!!!!!!!!You got me & who's lady good...I miss my camera tho...Im going to get something soon


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 11:52 PM~19068674
> *:biggrin: nice photos!!!!!!!!!!!!You got me & who's lady good...I miss my camera tho...Im going to get something soon
> *


yes siir.... :biggrin: 

We all had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 11:54 PM~19068702
> *yes siir.... :biggrin:
> 
> We all had a good time  :biggrin:
> ...



LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 11:54 PM~19068702
> *yes siir.... :biggrin:
> 
> We all had a good time  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chulow Thanks for the new facebook photos :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

no more photo's anyone????


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

sweet.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:.. uffin: uffin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I say every 3 months miami looked like a lowrider city finallt. Cnt wait for my car to be out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> *Yo big dowg AL uso c.c. prez...just call me & told me the 30th is there(25th street c.c.)picnic..they already payd for everthing for that date...call me & ill give you his number if yal need to talk *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

str8 up what i like the most besides the cars was that there was no beef or shit talking

every1 actually vibed in peace i was seeing every1's reactions on the side walk since i was way back when the cars drove by & it was like a 1st for almost every1 lmao on 8th street every1 came out to see the cars & took pix n videos :wow:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 09:25 PM~19068374
> *THANKS MY BOY NICK PAINT IT N MY BROTHER PLAYTIME DID THE LEAFING,CANT WAT TO SEE YOURS
> *


They do niceee work. And soon ill be riding with yall down south boys


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 15 2010, 12:16 AM~19068937
> *I say every 3 months  miami looked like a lowrider city finallt. Cnt wait for my car to be out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey pimp lac nice avatar!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 15 2010, 12:23 AM~19069029
> *str8 up what i like the most besides the cars was that there was no beef or shit talking
> 
> every1 actually vibed in peace i was seeing every1's reactions on the side walk since i was way back when the cars drove by & it was like a 1st for almost every1 lmao on 8th street every1 came out to see the cars & took pix n videos  :wow:
> *


AMAN


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 14 2010, 09:26 PM~19069064
> *Hey pimp lac nice avatar!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19069036
> *They do niceee work. And soon ill be riding with yall down south boys
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 10:28 PM~19069086
> * THANKS HOMIE
> *


Lac looking real good homie. Real nice clean n simple I like that shit a lot. 

As far as the ride out. Best one yet in my opinion. Seen a lot cars out that haven't came out before. Everyone looked good out there today. Hope there's another one soon.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 14 2010, 09:34 PM~19069132
> *Lac looking real good homie. Real nice clean n simple I like that shit a lot.
> 
> As far as the ride out. Best one yet in my opinion. Seen a lot cars out that haven't came out before. Everyone looked good out there today. Hope there's another one soon.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 15 2010, 12:27 AM~19069077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 10:37 PM~19069156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best picture on Miami Fest! Lol. :cheesy:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 14 2010, 09:34 PM~19069132
> *Lac looking real good homie. Real nice clean n simple I like that shit a lot.
> 
> As far as the ride out. Best one yet in my opinion. Seen a lot cars out that haven't came out before. Everyone looked good out there today. Hope there's another one soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 15 2010, 12:37 AM~19069156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Towncar,Caddy,bubble everyone looking good...Nice photo


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Uso & 25th Riders New Years Picnic.Jan 30.2011 . Historic Virqinia Keys Beach Park .Get Your Rides Ready Too Ride Out*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 15 2010, 12:50 AM~19069293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

had a real good time today, one time for everybody that came out .


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2010, 10:35 PM~19069642
> *had a real good time today, one time for everybody that came out .
> *


x100


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> thats it for tonite im out :420:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 09:09 PM~19068864
> *no more photo's anyone????
> *


here go some I took today :biggrin: enjoy!
























































































































  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 09:53 PM~19069312
> *Uso & 25th Riders New Years Picnic.Jan 30.2011 . Historic Virqinia Keys Beach Park .Get Your Rides Ready Too Ride Out
> *


ive never seen so many cameras


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 14 2010, 11:32 PM~19070094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


(we have some high class bums here in miami) i wonder whats in the bag... a matching louie wallet perhaps?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 09:18 PM~19068332
> * 94pimplac & 2DAYWASAGOODDAY
> 
> yall caddys fuckin rawwww as fuck!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE...THERE IS STILL ALOT MORE TO COME FROM CLASSIC ANGELS... :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

For Sale Monte Carlo Floor Shifter and Console $80


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 09:45 PM~19068560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry I didnt get many pics but I was focused more on the video... But I did some and Thanks to my Assistant  :biggrin:
> ...



nice pics............. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 14 2010, 10:53 PM~19069312
> *Uso & 25th Riders New Years Picnic.Jan 30.2011 . Historic Virqinia Keys Beach Park .Get Your Rides Ready Too Ride Out
> *


x2, Flyer coming out this week.........................


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

PROPS TO ALL THE RIDAZ THAT MADE IT YESTERDAY


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 14 2010, 07:49 AM~19064001
> *Big THANKS TO BUBBA FROM LOW LYFE FOR COMING BY MY CRIB AND HOOKING ME UP WITH THAT GOLD TREATMENT! TOP QUALITY ***** RIGHT THERE! IF U WANT GOLD HOLLA AT BUBBA-D
> *


  THAT LACS ON POINT


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Nov 15 2010, 08:14 AM~19071124
> * THAT LACS ON POINT
> *


THANKS HOMIE JUST TRYIN TO CONTRIBUTE TO THE GAME!


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Wats up miami. Ride out was good. Q hope dat ticket ain't to much for stopping dat traffic. And dnt worry da lac WILL BE OUT NEXT TIME.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 14 2010, 06:50 PM~19067406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo let me get them how much 4them


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Brand new chrome center link nd tie rods 150 text me 305 877 3316


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 13 2010, 09:14 PM~19062199
> *what me and my boy Louis did for my boy Mike's truck today for the ride out
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> *ONE OF MY FAVOR!TE P!CS....... * :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Nov 15 2010, 08:00 AM~19071296
> *Yo let me get them how much 4them
> *


take it easy whiteboi! if they leavin his hands they comin to mines


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 09:47 PM~19069258
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this regal is on point! i love it!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2010, 11:47 AM~19071829
> *this regal is on point! i love it!
> *


X2


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2010, 09:47 AM~19071829
> *this regal is on point! i love it!
> *


X2 yo that shit is nice


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2010, 09:45 AM~19071818
> *take it easy whiteboi!  if they leavin his hands they comin to mines
> *


Naw whiteboi that's all me blue n gold looks nice.   :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY lac is looking even better in person , props to you and classic angels ya'll had a nice line up at the beach.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY wassup homie yo your lac is looking raw as fuck that shit is on point


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Nov 15 2010, 11:45 AM~19071818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOTH YALL ****** WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 15 2010, 02:12 PM~19072459
> *BOTH YALL ****** WRONG  :biggrin:
> *


Yo primo D lol hit me up needa talk 2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks Double OO and Mr Regal much appreciated you'll be seeing more from C.A. soon....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Nov 15 2010, 11:09 AM~19072422
> *2DAYWASAGOODDAY wassup homie yo your lac is looking raw as fuck that shit is on point
> *


ONE SICK ASS BIGBODY !!!I CO-SIGN DAT ONE!!I LOVES DEM LACS AND 2DAYWASAGOODDAY 'S BIG BODY ISNT LAC'N ANYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## NoGames (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 13 2010, 07:58 PM~19061616
> *wanna thank my dawg shorty from the big gt and oscar a.k.a caddy boy for coming through and giving a ***** a hand  to put together the beast
> *



You guys dont get to comfortable next is mine :wow: :wow: :wow: 
(Evo's sister)


----------



## NoGames (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 14 2010, 08:40 PM~19068505
> *GOODTIMES CAR CLUB got there late but they rode for a while, ill post some pics of there cars later..... It looked like it was good it should be done every 6 months or sooner.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 15 2010, 01:27 PM~19073523
> *Thanks Double OO and Mr Regal much appreciated you'll be seeing more from C.A. soon....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS GOOD TO HEAR. MORE CARS COMING TO THE STREETS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## NoGames (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NoGames_@Nov 15 2010, 02:02 PM~19073821
> *You guys dont get to comfortable next is mine :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> (Evo's sister)
> *



What about your sister and your brother-in-law?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 15 2010, 02:32 AM~19070094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19073741
> *ONE SICK ASS BIGBODY !!!I CO-SIGN DAT ONE!!I LOVES DEM LACS AND 2DAYWASAGOODDAY 'S BIG BODY ISNT LAC'N ANYTHING :biggrin:
> *


Thanks big dog, the lax is just a preview of what's coming next :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PICS GOING UP NOW..


















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569432


ENJOY & POST YOUR PHOTO'S TO SHOW PPL HOW US MIAMI HOMIES DOING IT BIG :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoGames_@Nov 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19074269
> *What about your sister and your brother-in-law?
> *


you next no dought about it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 04:08 PM~19074910
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 15 2010, 07:11 PM~19074940
> * nice pic  :thumbsup:
> *


more pics coming 











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19074951


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19075044


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 04:08 PM~19074910
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This fucking Lac is sick ass fuck TTT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Nov 15 2010, 04:26 PM~19075075
> *This fucking Lac is sick ass fuck TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for the love homie! still not yet done wit it


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 04:08 PM~19074910
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  I LIKES


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for all love homies!! N 1x for everyone who made it... We hit them streets hard :biggrin: ......The lowrider movement is getting good!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Nov 15 2010, 04:38 PM~19075183
> *Thanks for all love homies!! N 1x for everyone who made it... We hit them streets hard :biggrin: ......The lowrider movement is getting good!
> *


lets hope it gets better


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FRIDAY DECEMBER 3RD. FIRST ANNUAL TOY-DRIVE
MORE INFO COMING SOON.................................


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.......... AND TO ALL THOSE SWITCH-HAPPY MOFOS... BRING THEM WHIPS OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME !


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 15 2010, 05:35 PM~19075697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Nov 15 2010, 08:00 AM~19071296
> *Yo let me get them how much 4them
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2010, 09:45 AM~19071818
> *take it easy whiteboi!  if they leavin his hands they comin to mines
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 04:08 PM~19074910
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That big body is fucking nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 03:52 PM~19074768
> *PICS GOING UP NOW..
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this car?  looks nice!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i'm feeling these rides..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Pimp Lac and Playtime, had great time yesterday!!!! :biggrin: Them rides lookin goooooooooooooooood!!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 15 2010, 06:06 PM~19075979
> *Pimp Lac and Playtime, had great time yesterday!!!!  :biggrin: Them rides lookin goooooooooooooooood!!!!
> *


STR8 LOWRIDEN HOMIE,N THAT 3 WHEEL U HIT AT THE LIGHT ON 8ST N 87 WAS PRICELESS :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: RoLLiN ShReK, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LIL ROLY™, JUICED96, SHORTY84, elprimo2006, fish65, valencia305, CENTRGOLDLAC, 93brougham, CadillacNick, lime mojito
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Nov 15 2010, 06:20 PM~19076087
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: RoLLiN ShReK, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LIL ROLY™, JUICED96, SHORTY84, elprimo2006, fish65, valencia305, CENTRGOLDLAC, 93brougham, CadillacNick, lime mojito
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 14 2010, 11:50 PM~19068639
> *i need Some bodywork done guys.
> *


hit me up.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 15 2010, 08:35 PM~19075697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man why didn't you go??


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 07:07 PM~19074900
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

pumkin pie :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 15 2010, 07:22 PM~19076103
> *hit me up.
> *


how much you charge to paint my car..i want it lavender with a violet pearl and some patterns..


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 15 2010, 06:10 PM~19076011
> *STR8 LOWRIDEN HOMIE,N THAT 3 WHEEL U HIT AT THE LIGHT ON 8ST N 87 WAS PRICELESS :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


an the one he hit on us1 when we was getting to bettys best burgers was also :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and 94 pimplac that lac is looking sweet so is playtime regal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 15 2010, 06:26 PM~19076136
> *an the one he hit on us1 when we was getting to bettys best burgers was also  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and 94 pimplac that lac is looking sweet so is playtime regal  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: IT WAS A FUN RIDE FROM THE SOUTH ONE TIME FOR DADE COUNTY FINEST C.C N LOW LYFE C.C RYDIN HARD ON US1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 15 2010, 06:31 PM~19076190
> * THANKS HOMIE  :thumbsup: IT WAS A FUN RIDE FROM THE SOUTH ONE TIME FOR DADE COUNTY FINEST C.C N LOW LYFE C.C RYDIN HARD ON US1 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 it sure was a fun ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 15 2010, 08:31 PM~19076190
> * THANKS HOMIE  :thumbsup: IT WAS A FUN RIDE FROM THE SOUTH ONE TIME FOR DADE COUNTY FINEST C.C N LOW LYFE C.C RYDIN HARD ON US1 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Nov 15 2010, 09:20 PM~19076087
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: RoLLiN ShReK, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, LIL ROLY™, JUICED96, SHORTY84, elprimo2006, fish65, valencia305, CENTRGOLDLAC, 93brougham, CadillacNick, lime mojito
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: YO!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*IM SURE EVERYONE AGREES ITS GOOD TO SEE HER BACK IN DADE COUNTY...*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 07:43 PM~19076316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeee :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 06:43 PM~19076316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 09:43 PM~19076316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 08:43 PM~19076316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWDJWFoKE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I GOTTA ADMIT IM GETTING BETTER..... THIS PIC IS HARD....* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 06:57 PM~19076425
> *I GOTTA ADMIT IM GETTING BETTER..... THIS PIC IS HARD.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 06:45 PM~19076330
> *IM SURE EVERYONE AGREES ITS GOOD TO SEE HER BACK IN DADE COUNTY...
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV THIS REGAL GOT A 63 RIVI FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 05:08 PM~19074910
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Painted by *Cadillac Nick*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 09:57 PM~19076425
> *I GOTTA ADMIT IM GETTING BETTER..... THIS PIC IS HARD.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE  
nice pic homie..


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Got this 2 booty kits for sale....first one $180.....second one $400


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 15 2010, 08:44 PM~19075787
> *anymore pics of this car?   looks nice!
> *


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

i Think i should retire the Honda :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19076931


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 09:57 PM~19076425
> *I GOTTA ADMIT IM GETTING BETTER..... THIS PIC IS HARD.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice..you still useing the same camera


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 10:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I had to walk around her 4 times lastnite!!!!!STR8 PROPS HOMIE 


RIGHT.CLICK.SAVE


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 14 2010, 11:45 PM~19068560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 07:43 PM~19076316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 10:17 PM~19076588
> *RIGHT CLICK SAVE
> nice pic homie..
> *



Thanks CHULO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats what's up....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Chulow, lowbikeon20z,* BloodBath, IIMPALAA, Mr lowrider305, ErickaNjr, blockburna-561, RollinX151*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 08:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 07:45 PM~19076330
> *IM SURE EVERYONE AGREES ITS GOOD TO SEE HER BACK IN DADE COUNTY...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 10:55 PM~19077031
> *:biggrin: nice..you still useing the same camera
> *



Yes sir....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> Who says Lowriding in Miami is dead.....


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


holy shyt that bitch is too nice :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 10:53 PM~19076993
> *
> *


TIGHT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 14 2010, 10:56 PM~19068111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 08:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks chulow for the pictures that camera makes it look good at night .....and thanks to everybody for the complements......more to come from C.A. and of course the biggest thanks goes to ALL MY HOMIES in CLASSIC ANGELS for all the hard work its a team effort not just mine.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 11:06 PM~19077196
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Chulow, lowbikeon20z, BloodBath, IIMPALAA, Mr lowrider305, ErickaNjr, blockburna-561, RollinX151
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 11:06 PM~19077196
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Chulow, lowbikeon20z, BloodBath, IIMPALAA, Mr lowrider305, ErickaNjr, blockburna-561, RollinX151
> 
> ...


  what S GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 11:09 PM~19077231
> *Yes sir....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I love that lavender lac them color are 2 hard props


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm kinda glad I couldn't make it, my car has no reason to be riding with these extra clean rides. Keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*paint and patterns by QUE LA VERGA LOCO......* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















................................................ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CHLOW HARD AT WORK


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OH YEAH THIS WAS 5 HRS BEFORE.......*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 15 2010, 11:19 PM~19077343
> *Thanks chulow for the pictures that camera makes it look good at night .....and thanks to everybody for the complements......more to come from C.A. and of course the biggest thanks goes to ALL MY HOMIES in CLASSIC ANGELS for all the hard work its a team effort not just mine.
> *


That car looks even better in person homie.. Tight work on it...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 11:26 PM~19077427
> *CHLOW HARD AT WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 15 2010, 11:19 PM~19077343
> *Thanks chulow for the pictures that camera makes it look good at night .....and thanks to everybody for the complements......more to come from C.A. and of course the biggest thanks goes to ALL MY HOMIES in CLASSIC ANGELS for all the hard work its a team effort not just mine.
> *


 :biggrin: NO FEMALES TOOK PICS NEXT TO YOUR RIDE LAST NIGHT????I KNOW YOU BE PULLING FEMALES  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 11:27 PM~19077431
> *That car looks even better in person homie.. Tight work on it...
> *


X305


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

tyte work my *****.i likes :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

They just love the colors.....:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2010, 11:30 PM~19077463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*RANDOM SHOTS.............*





















*AND SINCE IM A CADDY LOVER......*




















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

GOOD 2 SEE MIAMI BACK AGAIN DOING THE LOW RIDING SCENE THE RIGHT WAY LIKE IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE, WITH THE BIG BODY CARS WITH THE PATTERNS AND HYDRO SUSPENSION AND FOR ROLLING THEM OUT 2 THE STREETS TO SHOW OFF AND HAVE A GOOD TIME W/ THE FRIENDS & FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks big homie now we just need to ride out wit that GRAND HUSTLE & PURPLE KUSH


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 15 2010, 11:34 PM~19077533
> *Thanks big homie now we just need to ride out wit that GRAND HUSTLE & PURPLE KUSH
> *



DONT FORGET TO ADD CLAUDIOS........... 94PIMP ..................MADE U A HATER.......
LIL JOSES PINK CADDY 


DAMN THATS A CADDY LINE UP FOR YOUR ASS....... :biggrin: 



A RAINBOW OF FRUIT FLAVORS..... :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:34 PM~19077533
> *Thanks big homie now we just need to ride out wit that GRAND HUSTLE & PURPLE KUSH
> *


****** aint going to like that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2010, 08:30 PM~19077463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN DOWN MAN DOWN MAN DOWN :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 15 2010, 09:36 PM~19077567
> ******* aint going to like that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY IT'S ONLY BOUND TO HAPPEN.....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

QUE LA VERGA GOOD TIMERS YALL PPL WER LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE. THANX ED FOR THE PIX AND THANX FOR EVERYONE FOR SHOWING LOVE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 15 2010, 08:38 PM~19077593
> *QUE LA VERGA GOOD TIMERS YALL PPL WER LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE. THANX ED FOR THE PIX EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING LOVE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TIMES BABY!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 06:43 PM~19076316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THERES JUST TOO MANY BIG BODY'S IN MIAMI NOW......

















































FUCK IT YOU COULD NEVER HAVE ENOUGH* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 08:41 PM~19077637
> *THERES JUST TOO MANY BIG BODY'S IN MIAMI NOW......
> FUCK IT YOU COULD NEVER HAVE ENOUGH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GUYS HAVE A FEW HEAVY HITTERS OUT THERE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 06:45 PM~19076330
> *IM SURE EVERYONE AGREES ITS GOOD TO SEE HER BACK IN DADE COUNTY...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 15 2010, 11:32 PM~19077509
> *They just love the colors.....:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*AND U KNO I HAD TO FRONT IN THE 64*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 08:36 PM~19077564
> *DONT FORGET TO ADD CLAUDIOS........... 94PIMP ..................MADE U A HATER.......
> LIL JOSES PINK CADDY
> DAMN THATS A CADDY LINE UP FOR YOUR ASS....... :biggrin:
> ...


X2 TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Nov 15 2010, 11:24 PM~19077402
> *I'm kinda glad I couldn't make it, my car has no reason to be riding with these extra clean rides. Keep up the good work guys!!!
> *


  YOU TRIPPIN...JUST HOW I TOLD YOU ON F.B. LIL BY LIL HOMIE


MY SHIT ANT 100% & PPL WAS STILL SHOWIN ME LOVE...SOME FINE ASS CHUBBY GIRL TOOK 2 PICS OF MY SHIT THAT MADE MY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 15 2010, 11:51 PM~19077779
> *X2 TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 11:50 PM~19077768
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THESE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PROPS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 11:50 PM~19077768
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NOW ITS MY TURN TO RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE...............


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 08:53 PM~19077802
> *
> *


 :wave: :scrutinize: WAITING ON THAT VIDEO


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 08:18 PM~19077336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 11:53 PM~19077800
> * YOU TRIPPIN...JUST HOW I TOLD YOU ON F.B. LIL BY LIL HOMIE
> MY SHIT ANT 100% & PPL WAS STILL SHOWIN ME LOVE...SOME FINE ASS CHUBBY GIRL TOOK 2 PICS OF MY SHIT THAT MADE MY DAY  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U A CLOWN DAWG


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 11:53 PM~19077800
> * YOU TRIPPIN...JUST HOW I TOLD YOU ON F.B. LIL BY LIL HOMIE
> MY SHIT ANT 100% & PPL WAS STILL SHOWIN ME LOVE...SOME FINE ASS CHUBBY GIRL TOOK 2 PICS OF MY SHIT THAT MADE MY DAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 11:53 PM~19077800
> * YOU TRIPPIN...JUST HOW I TOLD YOU ON F.B. LIL BY LIL HOMIE
> MY SHIT ANT 100% & PPL WAS STILL SHOWIN ME LOVE...SOME FINE ASS CHUBBY GIRL TOOK 2 PICS OF MY SHIT THAT MADE MY DAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 08:50 PM~19077768
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice pics as always chulow


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

:worship: :worship: Chulow sick ass pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for the sweet pics!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick+Nov 16 2010, 12:02 AM~19077940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:wow: 

edit*
I MISSED THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Nov 15 2010, 11:56 PM~19077856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISS WHO TOOK THESE SHOT'S...THE GOOD STUFF WILL BE POSTED UP ONE THERE COMPUTER BACK UP...


----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 15 2010, 10:30 PM~19077463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see her out :biggrin: all i got to say is HARD !!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 15 2010, 07:04 PM~19076484
> *I LUV THIS REGAL GOT A 63 RIVI FOR IT  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 15 2010, 09:34 PM~19078376
> *THANKS  HOMIE
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BADLUCK & LOLO


----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 10:50 PM~19077768
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LOLO TOOK THESE PHOTO'S


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

EVEN DOUGH THE REGAL WASNT DONE  I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE COMPLEMENTS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LOLO AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'M ALL DONE...THANKS LOLO FOR LETTING ME HOLD DOWN YOUR CAMERA

VIDEO MAYBE POSTED TOMMOR????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just got these textd to me...who computer down so im just posting these into the real ones get posted up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

who here's mines that I took...it came out good


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## NoGames (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 06:45 PM~19076330
> *IM SURE EVERYONE AGREES ITS GOOD TO SEE HER BACK IN DADE COUNTY...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 08:13 PM~19077281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 11:53 PM~19077800
> * YOU TRIPPIN...JUST HOW I TOLD YOU ON F.B. LIL BY LIL HOMIE
> MY SHIT ANT 100% & PPL WAS STILL SHOWIN ME LOVE...SOME FINE ASS CHUBBY GIRL TOOK 2 PICS OF MY SHIT THAT MADE MY DAY  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 15 2010, 08:59 PM~19077899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful lac !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Nov 16 2010, 08:06 AM~19080507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Nov 15 2010, 06:45 PM~19076330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

>


[/quote]

STUNTIN ON THE 14'S HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STUNTIN ON THE 14'S HOMIE 
[/quote]

fa sho.....


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 10:36 PM~19077564
> *DONT FORGET TO ADD CLAUDIOS........... 94PIMP ..................MADE U A HATER.......
> LIL JOSES PINK CADDY
> DAMN THATS A CADDY LINE UP FOR YOUR ASS....... :biggrin:
> ...


Haha...lol!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

>


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 15 2010, 10:31 PM~19077490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This joint right here is no fuckin joke! Them patterns are bustin' dicks wide out!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 16 2010, 09:45 AM~19080723
> *Haha...lol!
> *




*WHY YOU DIDNT COME DOWN........*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Going to be doing a shoot for Girls of Lowrider Magazine. If interested hit me up thru a pm. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 16 2010, 09:53 AM~19080750
> *This joint right here is no fuckin joke! Them patterns are bustin' dicks wide out!
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 16 2010, 10:03 AM~19080794
> *WHY YOU DIDNT COME DOWN........
> *


x2 why.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo the only lac missing to that caddy line up is glody lac if it was still around


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

watson wats poppin homey


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TASTE THE BIG BODIES....... MORE COMING TOO * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2010, 10:19 AM~19080847
> *Going to be doing a shoot for Girls of Lowrider Magazine. If interested hit me up thru a pm. Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


Thats whats up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 10:37 AM~19080911
> *watson wats poppin homey
> *


chillin man...how you been


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 16 2010, 10:40 AM~19080922
> *TASTE THE BIG BODIES....... MORE COMING TOO   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Vary nice lineup....you for got about the one from LOW LYFE


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 16 2010, 09:03 AM~19080794
> *WHY YOU DIDNT COME DOWN........
> *


You and Watson both mentioned it to me, and it didn't register to me that it was going to be this past weekend! The next cruise Tim, J. Cash and I will be there with our cars...REAL TALK!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 16 2010, 10:44 AM~19080939
> *Vary nice lineup....you for got about the one from LOW LYFE
> *




*tru i dont have pics though, but i know you do...............* :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 16 2010, 10:45 AM~19080941
> *You and Watson both mentioned it to me, and it didn't register to me that it was going to be this past weekend! The next cruise Tim, J. Cash and I will be there  with our cars...REAL TALK!
> *




*ok remember this mark it down jan 30 is the uso/25th street picnic....*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 16 2010, 08:51 AM~19080962
> *ok remember this mark it down jan 30 is the uso/25th street picnic....
> *


 :thumbsup: .................flyer being posted up this week.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO+Nov 16 2010, 10:45 AM~19080941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some were :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 16 2010, 09:51 AM~19080962
> *ok remember this mark it down jan 30 is the uso/25th street picnic....
> *


Haha...lol! I'm doing that right now! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY.......... </span>AND TO ALL THOSE SWITCH-HAPPY MOFOS... BRING THEM WHIPS OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DRE wats good homey


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 08:25 AM~19081107
> *DRE wats good homey
> *


WUS UP BRO. YOU BEEN GHOST.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2010, 08:27 AM~19081121
> *WUS UP BRO. YOU BEEN GHOST.
> *


chillin homey pinchando ......yea i know man work got me out the sence but thats over do ma ***** time to put some overtime back the lowrider game u know


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 15 2010, 08:31 PM~19077490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 08:31 AM~19081146
> *chillin homey pinchando ......yea i  know man work got me out the sence but thats over do ma ***** time to put some overtime  back the lowrider game u know
> *


GOT TO MAKE THAT MONEY FIRST....YOU COMING OUT THIS FRIDAY?

WUS GOOD CADILLAC ED


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2010, 08:33 AM~19081156
> *GOT TO MAKE THAT MONEY FIRST....YOU COMING OUT THIS FRIDAY?
> 
> WUS GOOD CADILLAC ED
> *


i might slide tru even do a ***** gotta work that grave yard.....


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2010, 11:33 AM~19081156
> *
> WUS GOOD CADILLAC ED
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2010, 09:17 AM~19081409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


de pinga !!!!!!!! :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, lalo22, lowbikeon20z, *TEAM BORRACHOS*


:wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 16 2010, 12:47 PM~19081601
> *MISTER ED, lalo22, lowbikeon20z, TEAM BORRACHOS
> :wave:
> *


Wats good cuz I got u today wit the pics :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 16 2010, 01:02 PM~19081715
> *Wats good cuz I got u today wit the pics  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ChInO_79ReGaL, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN ShReK, TEAM BORRACHOS
YOOOOO. WUZ GOIN ON PEEPS...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ChInO_79ReGaL, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN ShReK, TEAM BORRACHOS
YOOOOO. WUZ GOIN ON PEEPS...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

THE DAM LORDZ IN THE BACK 727 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

EL JERRY,DRE DAY,QUE HAY DE BUENO.....OYE DRE U GOT MY MESSAGE MA *****


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 16 2010, 12:02 PM~19082076
> *THE DAM LORDZ IN THE BACK 727  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 11:15 AM~19082167
> *EL JERRY,DRE DAY,QUE HAY DE BUENO.....OYE DRE U GOT MY MESSAGE MA *****
> *


TEAH DID.. ILL GET BACK AT YOU WITH THAT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 16 2010, 02:02 PM~19082076
> *THE DAM LORDZ IN THE BACK 727  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2010, 11:21 AM~19082206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2010, 11:29 AM~19082263
> *TEAH DID.. ILL GET BACK AT YOU WITH THAT
> *


OK 4SHOW THANKS MA *****


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2010, 08:25 AM~19081102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: will be there to support the hangout!Cant talk shit on layitlow about there arent any hangouts,and then dont show up when people have em!!Jus keepin it real and 100.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Da Beast21, orli1909
:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THAT SHOULD BE YOUR NEW AVATAR SINCE THATS YOUR PIECE RIGHT BEHIND HER.....*




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 16 2010, 12:43 PM~19082882
> *:yes:  :yes: will be there to support the hangout!Cant talk shit on layitlow about there arent any hangouts,and then dont show up when people have em!!Jus keepin it real and 100.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hwdsfinest (Sep 30, 2008)

trade for stock caddilac rear end and power balls ..there is nothing wrong with it i just want to build a custom axle and i dont want to fuck a chrome one when im sure someone whould want it ...might need to change bearing on passeger side other than that everything has been replaced brakes and all


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIMES</span> WILL BE HERE TOO. THEN A RIDE OUT FROM TOWERS BACK TO THE HANGOUT...</span>


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2010, 03:25 PM~19083224
> *GOODTIMES</span> WILL BE HERE TOO. THEN A RIDE OUT FROM TOWERS BACK TO THE HANGOUT...</span>
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2010, 02:25 PM~19083224
> *GOODTIMES</span> WILL BE HERE TOO. THEN A RIDE OUT FROM TOWERS BACK TO THE HANGOUT...</span>
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: ................


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2010, 04:50 PM~19085031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 16 2010, 05:45 PM~19083853
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

GbodyonD's, :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 16 2010, 10:55 AM~19082037
> * ChInO_79ReGaL, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN ShReK, TEAM BORRACHOS
> YOOOOO. WUZ GOIN ON PEEPS...
> *


Wuz up *****


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 15 2010, 10:55 PM~19077030
> *this car leaves anyone speechless... BIG UPS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: This car is too sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have much to learn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Big ups for real for the og's pavin the way for the bg's!!!!!!!lol


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

*I got 2 black accumalators with fittings in great condition for sale $120obo.*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

$80, 2 - 14" chrome prohopper cylinders, never installed


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hwdsfinest_@Nov 16 2010, 04:24 PM~19083215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


call me im very interested 772 318 5469 chris or give me yours


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

set 8" cylinders and set 14" chrome cylinder 60 each


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 10:46 PM~19077700
> *AND U KNO I HAD TO FRONT IN THE 64
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Ill tak credit for this pic :biggrin:


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dee0704_@Nov 16 2010, 02:57 PM~19082986
> *for sale 1991 caddilac fleetwood brougham 350 motor power locks and windows on 22's super clean give me a call if interested 3053604418
> 
> 
> ...




whats the name of those wheels? not the company but the model. a friend of mine has em and needs a replacement but doesnt know the name of em.

thnx


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

* ~GOODTIMES~ *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 16 2010, 08:01 PM~19086867
> * ~GOODTIMES~
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

rides i regret saling :tears:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 16 2010, 10:40 AM~19080922
> *TASTE THE BIG BODIES....... MORE COMING TOO   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


add me to coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 16 2010, 08:21 PM~19087107
> *rides i regret saling  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :twak: clean rides!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19087289
> *add me to coming soon  :biggrin:
> *





U ain't the only one.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 16 2010, 11:39 PM~19087342
> *:buttkick:  :twak: clean rides!
> *






X2


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

CADILLAC D, :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Nov 16 2010, 11:25 PM~19087926
> *CADILLAC D, :wave:
> *


WUZUP ***** :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19087289
> *add me to coming soon  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*Still got this 4sale brand new never put on*


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Nov 17 2010, 06:17 AM~19090367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

, BrownSoul85, wuz up whiteboy


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Nov 17 2010, 07:04 AM~19090470
> *, BrownSoul85, wuz up whiteboy
> *


nada aqui loco soplandomela
:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 09:12 AM~19090349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad Bitch Rite There!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Nov 17 2010, 11:20 AM~19090886
> *nada aqui loco soplandomela
> :biggrin:
> *


Loko loko loko


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

I got 2 black accumalators with fittings in great condition for sale $120obo.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 17 2010, 10:17 AM~19091761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pic u tall mofo :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

my ***** whats been good...?

hit me up 248-238-9227...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 06:12 AM~19090349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she cant get it...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 05:12 AM~19090349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to get her in front of my camera....los you always find the best looking pics....! :biggrin:


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

Got a 93 Caddy Big Body. Open to Trades or cash offers. All orginal I am the second owner, clean carfax, about 115K everything works, just got 4 brand new tires with the 1" white wall, not really looking for nothing specific. open to a full size truck or maybe something juiced or ???... NO PROJECTS! Call or Text me offers.... 786-371-3139


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 08:12 AM~19090349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cojone!! Anyone know her? I can use her for a photoshoot at my shop.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 22" stamped DAYTONS $1300 , PM me if interested


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 17 2010, 10:24 AM~19091828
> *my ***** whats been good...?
> 
> hit me up 248-238-9227...!
> *


chilling ma ***** working ....... making paper getting ready to make a move a get a wip u know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MISTER ED, WATS POPPIN HOMEY


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

>


[/quote]

that car came a long way , glad to see it out :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 04:16 PM~19093090
> *MISTER ED, WATS POPPIN HOMEY
> *



whats good homie..... :biggrin: 


i know everything 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*jd i see u [email protected]*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 17 2010, 04:51 PM~19093844
> *jd i see u [email protected]
> *



wats good ed :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 17 2010, 02:48 PM~19093825
> *whats good homie..... :biggrin:
> i know everything
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ya tu sabe im ready ma *****


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orli1909_@Nov 17 2010, 01:17 PM~19092666
> *Cojone!! Anyone know her? I can use her for a photoshoot at my shop.
> *


Thats Jasmine Cadavid, she's local......................that was Luis's model with the 64 in last issue of girls of Lowrider.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Nov 17 2010, 04:20 PM~19094471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dre day i see u ma *****....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

oscar wat up boy


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I WILL HAVE A BETTER FLYER SOON :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 05:00 PM~19094798
> *dre day i see u ma *****....
> *


 :biggrin: PMD YOU


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, orientalmontecarlo, INKSTINCT003, 94pimplac, jose813, illmatic1125, caddyboy



HEY CADDY LOVERS......... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 17 2010, 05:09 PM~19094885
> *MISTER ED, orientalmontecarlo, INKSTINCT003, 94pimplac, jose813, illmatic1125, caddyboy
> HEY CADDY LOVERS......... :biggrin:
> *


  TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 17 2010, 05:04 PM~19094837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 17 2010, 07:04 PM~19094837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LIL ROLY. WATS GOOD MA *****


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 17 2010, 05:04 PM~19094837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 17 2010, 01:36 PM~19091889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys wats up with the hang out tonight is it on or way let me know


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silverdreams05_@Nov 17 2010, 09:39 PM~19095774
> *Hey guys wats up with the hang out tonight is it on or way let me know
> *




hangout is friday


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 17 2010, 06:55 PM~19095942
> *hangout is friday
> *


Oh ok cool thanks bro I'll see u guys on fri


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 05:01 PM~19094816
> *oscar wat up boy
> *


Was up homie


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 17 2010, 05:09 PM~19094885
> *MISTER ED, orientalmontecarlo, INKSTINCT003, 94pimplac, jose813, illmatic1125, caddyboy
> HEY CADDY LOVERS......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: was up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 17 2010, 07:26 PM~19096161
> *Was up homie
> *


chilliando cuz


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, greg nice, DOMREP64 



:biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 08:52 PM~19095302
> *LIL ROLY. WATS GOOD MA *****
> *


chillin chillin wut dey do cuz... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Nov 17 2010, 07:44 PM~19096351
> *chillin chillin wut dey do cuz... :biggrin:
> *


chillin chillin :biggrin: say wats up to old boy 4 me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 04:25 PM~19094518
> *Thats Jasmine Cadavid, she's local......................that was Luis's model with the 64 in last issue of girls of Lowrider.
> 
> 
> ...



i only know one person with the last name CADAVID.......


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIMES........


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo has any one heard anything about tampa or lowrider tour heading this way


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 11:06 PM~19096606
> *yo has any one heard anything about tampa or lowrider tour heading this way
> *




No word yet...... Hopefully they come to Tampa again but fuck Miami is doing Miami right now looks like we going to make our own shit happen......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 17 2010, 08:09 PM~19096640
> *No word yet...... Hopefully they come to Tampa again but fuck Miami is doing Miami right now looks like we going to make our own shit happen......
> *


amen on that :biggrin: 2011 is the year for miami to blow up like never before


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

$80, 2 - 14" chrome prohopper cylinders, never installed


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OMG *
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 08:26 PM~19096852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: padre nuestro


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

*2 BLACK ACCUMALATORS WITH FITTINGS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION UP FOR SALE $120obo or might trade depending on what you got. *


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 08:26 PM~19096852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ese es del diablo,,,,,,, :wow: :0 :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :worship:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 08:26 PM~19096852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :ninja: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

saw pics from last hang out n ride out we need all rides jan 30 at dres shop to support magazine just my two cents


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 18 2010, 05:43 AM~19099652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danmmmm... black on black.. :0


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 17 2010, 08:25 PM~19096822
> *$80, 2 - 14" chrome prohopper cylinders, never installed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2010, 11:21 AM~19082206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MAYBE 4/S, IM STILL CONSIDERING... 4200.00


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 18 2010, 10:25 AM~19101079
> *MAYBE 4/S, IM STILL CONSIDERING... 4200.00
> 
> 
> ...


Q finish that up foo u almost there


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 18 2010, 12:21 PM~19102164
> *Q finish that up foo u almost there
> *


THIS WAS ORIGINALLY BLACC BERRY... THEY REPAINTED IT AND PUT A NEW TOP ON IT


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I HAVE MY REASONS FOR IT...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 18 2010, 10:25 AM~19101079
> *MAYBE 4/S, IM STILL CONSIDERING... 4200.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: keep it homie


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

U WANT IT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 18 2010, 01:42 PM~19102697
> *U WANT IT
> *


DINT U ALWAYS WANTED THAT CAR AFTER U SOLD IT NOW THAT U HAVE Y LET IT GO......


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 17 2010, 06:12 AM~19090349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 18 2010, 01:48 PM~19102751
> *DINT U ALWAYS WANTED THAT CAR AFTER U SOLD IT NOW THAT U HAVE Y LET IT GO......
> *


SHYT HAPPENS... SOMEBODY WILL GET IT AFTER WHILE...


----------



## Creme_salon (Nov 17, 2010)

im backkkkkk :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 07:52 PM~19095302
> *LIL ROLY. WATS GOOD MA *****
> *



BORN TO DIE U BEEN LOST HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 18 2010, 05:43 AM~19099652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


um who is that????? i need to wipe my face with her buttcheeks,,que culasoo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Nov 18 2010, 02:59 PM~19103283
> *BORN TO DIE U BEEN LOST HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


i know ma ninja i been working u know putting someover time to get lil wip u feel me :biggrin:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

2 Black ACCUMALATORS FOR SALE $120obo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 18 2010, 04:48 PM~19102751
> *DINT U ALWAYS WANTED THAT CAR AFTER U SOLD IT NOW THAT U HAVE Y LET IT GO......
> *


x22222222222222222222222222222


Q just keep it


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally Got some work done to the the truck....Got all my rims painted plus my upper and lower grille, some engine plastic plus got my fenders and bumper repaired and painted.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@Nov 18 2010, 04:12 PM~19103831
> *Finally Got some work done to the the truck....Got all my rims painted plus my upper and lower grille, some engine plastic plus got my fenders and bumper repaired and painted.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 18 2010, 01:42 PM~19102697
> *U WANT IT
> *


i wish i had da money Q i would have taken it off your hands :squint:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

>


[/quote]
killin it!

good lookin out on the stocks bro-

wish i could cop those Daytons.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

anyone wanna trade this for something? 152k - super clean - vortec 350..no leaks...new rear end..pioneer cd player - 3 rows, leather. small rips in front seats but nothing serious. NO leaks! Underside is super clean - u could eat ur dinner off it. Has all factory exhaust pipes, but a magnaflow muffler welded in. Nice rumble but not loud. It's 4x4 but the front half shafts were removed by previous owner (don't know why) It's lifted about 3 inches too......It had 24s on it - you should be able to fit 35" off road tires.

























































heres how it looked on the 4s..they're gone though..unless the new owner wanna sell em...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@Nov 18 2010, 04:12 PM~19103831
> *Finally Got some work done to the the truck....Got all my rims painted plus my upper and lower grille, some engine plastic plus got my fenders and bumper repaired and painted.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@Nov 18 2010, 04:12 PM~19103831
> *Finally Got some work done to the the truck....Got all my rims painted plus my upper and lower grille, some engine plastic plus got my fenders and bumper repaired and painted.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

GOODTIMES AZ PASSIN THRU..... :wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 19 2010, 12:13 AM~19106372
> *GOODTIMES AZ PASSIN THRU..... :wave:
> *


Whats good homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 19 2010, 01:08 AM~19108353
> *Whats good homie
> *


WHATS GOOD FAM


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

goodmorning miami


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*TODAY*


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

good morning miami


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 19 2010, 05:34 AM~19108844
> *AND TO ALL THOSE SWITCH-HAPPY MOFOS... BRING THEM WHIPS OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

: GRAND HUSTLE
Wus Crackin Homie


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 19 2010, 07:46 AM~19109280
> *: GRAND HUSTLE
> Wus Crackin Homie
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE LOOKING AT THESE NICE ASS LAKS...MIAMI DOING SOMETHING WITH THE BIGBODY GAME,,,,,PROPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

IM SELLING 4 ACCUMULATORS.....2 CHROME --2 GOLD...THE NEW BLACK MAGIC ONES..LOOK LIKE 8 INCH PISTONS....LMK $150 A SET


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2010, 04:17 AM~19108377
> *WHATS GOOD FAM
> *


Whats Good Homie!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TEAM BORRACHOS 


Its The Teflon Don
Group Icon
Posts: 171
Joined: Sep 2008
From: Miami
Car Club: ~GoodTimes~





QUOTE(OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY @ Nov 19 2010, 04:17 AM) *
WHATS GOOD FAM cool.gif

Whats Good Homie!!!!! cool.gif


--------------------
RiP C-lOw *1987 Cutlass The Bad Guy* GoodTimes Miami Holla At Me 305-491-3077




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 19 2010, 06:30 AM~19108983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :boink:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 19 2010, 06:30 AM~19108983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: sweep that shit


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

comin soon!!!!!
2001 towncar KING OF DA STREETS am back BITCH'S


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 19 2010, 12:03 PM~19111048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


After a whole decade lol was up homie how you been


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 19 2010, 03:42 PM~19111302
> *After a  whole decade lol was up homie how you been
> *


I BEEN ON DA LOW LOW DATS Y WATS GOOD


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 19 2010, 06:30 AM~19108983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 19 2010, 12:50 PM~19111345
> *I BEEN ON DA LOW LOW DATS Y WATS GOOD
> *


lol hows everything with you


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IS BRINGING OUT 2 HOPPERS TONITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND THE BATTERIES ARE FULLY CHARGED.. WHO WANTS TO HOPPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 19 2010, 01:08 AM~19108353
> *Whats good homie
> *



lol i was like who driving the cutty now when i saw u yesterday haha


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2010, 01:56 PM~19111844
> *IS BRINGING OUT 2 HOPPERS TONITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND THE BATTERIES ARE FULLY CHARGED.. WHO WANTS TO HOPPPPPPP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*TODAY*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2010, 02:56 PM~19111844
> *IS BRINGING OUT 2 HOPPERS TONITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND THE BATTERIES ARE FULLY CHARGED.. WHO WANTS TO HOPPPPPPP :biggrin:
> *



:wow:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2010, 04:56 PM~19111844
> *IS BRINGING OUT 2 HOPPERS TONITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND THE BATTERIES ARE FULLY CHARGED.. WHO WANTS TO HOPPPPPPP :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, GRAND HUSTLE
DIMELO DANNY..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2010, 04:56 PM~19111844
> *IS BRINGING OUT 2 HOPPERS TONITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND THE BATTERIES ARE FULLY CHARGED.. WHO WANTS TO HOPPPPPPP :biggrin:
> *






Me me me I got my JORDANS on...... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2010, 01:56 PM~19111844
> *IS BRINGING OUT 2 HOPPERS TONITE TO THE HANGOUT. AND THE BATTERIES ARE FULLY CHARGED.. WHO WANTS TO HOPPPPPPP :biggrin:
> *


TTT DONT HURT DEM TO MUCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 19 2010, 02:51 PM~19112301
> *Me me me I got my JORDANS on...... :biggrin:
> *


DONT SCUFF DEM THANGS MA ***** KEEP DEM CRISPYYYYYYYY :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ILL C IF I SLIDE TRU BEFORE GOIN TO WORK I GOT THAT GRAVE YARD SHIFT :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 19 2010, 03:03 PM~19111048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK SON! :thumbsup:


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TO THE LAYITLOW RIDERS..LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR YOUR LOW LOW . WE HAVE THE BEST DEALS IN THE U.S...JUST LOOKS FOR US IN THE HYDRUALICS SECTION.. UNDER " FITTINGS, CHECKVALVES,SLOWDOWNS, ETC." under STRICTLY 1


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 19 2010, 09:30 AM~19108983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 19 2010, 03:03 PM~19111048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Props


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 19 2010, 09:44 PM~19113912
> * Props
> *


thanks


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 19 2010, 07:48 PM~19113049
> *TIGHT WORK SON! :thumbsup:
> *


good lookin son u all ready know wodeii


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

]
A dealer service manual can cost hundreds, or may not even be available on newer cars.

www.AllDataDIY.com will charge you $39 dollars for one year subscription for one vehicle.
\
I am offering the professional version off all data info for ANY vehicle you own, for ANY repair you need to make. This is how it will work:

Write me an email with:
]
Year:
]]
Make:

model:

Submodel (if applicabke)

Engine:

Transmission:

VIN number:

Repairs which need to be made to your vehicle:

If you have check engine light on, please go to Autozone, they will pull your codes for free. I will provide all necessary information on these codes, and the repairs necessary to correct the codes

I will also check for any recalls or TSB's you should bd zszfd ov, I sill provide detailed info on those, so that you can have the dealer repair them. 


For $10 dollars i will provide you, in PFD format, with pictures, extremely detailed infromation on how to do the job. Please be as detailed as possible so I make sure to provide you all the necessary information. Further information will be an additional $5, unless it was my fault for not providing something you needed.


Your payment will be made to my paypal acct. 



Also, if you wish to have to have the repairs made at my shop, we have very reasonble rates, and offer a 1 yr warrant on our labor!!!!



If you want your ENTIRE volume of data on your vehicle, it will be $200, and expect a 2 week turnaround!

Thanks,

Ross


[email protected] MAKE SURE TO INCLUDE ALLLLL INFO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 19 2010, 09:52 PM~19113950
> *thanks
> *


  4SHO


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 19 2010, 12:03 PM~19111048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice frame


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 19 2010, 02:40 PM~19112219
> *INKSTINCT003, GRAND HUSTLE
> DIMELO DANNY..
> *


sup homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 20 2010, 01:22 AM~19115972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2010, 08:10 AM~19109395
> *CHILLIN HOMIE LOOKING AT THESE NICE ASS LAKS...MIAMI DOING SOMETHING WITH THE BIGBODY GAME,,,,,PROPS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I know man  the bigbody game gettin real serious right now!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 20 2010, 06:05 AM~19116429
> *Nice pics......................... :thumbsup:
> *


thankz homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 20 2010, 08:20 AM~19116732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy homey ......nice to c her back evo looking better den ever :biggrin: :biggrin: shorty got that thang lookin real nice boy  :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2010, 08:35 AM~19116776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm o u got that thang lookin real deal homey  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Nov 17 2010, 08:09 PM~19096640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .MIA gettin back to the old days  

GOODTIMES CANADA PASSIN THREW ..


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 20 2010, 08:20 AM~19116732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 20 2010, 10:05 AM~19117326
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .MIA gettin back to the old days
> 
> GOODTIMES CANADA PASSIN THREW ..
> *


sup homey u know it :biggrin: :biggrin: one time 4 u boys up there


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Random Majestics Miami Pic .....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

YO HAS ANYONE THOUGHT ABOUT DOING LOWRIDER NIGHTS HERE IN MIAMI TWO TIMES A MONTH ONE DOWN SOUTH AND ONE IN HIALEAH OR WERE EVER GOOD PLACES AT THE FLANIGANS PARKING LOT THERES ONE ON KENDALL DRIVE AND THE HIALEAH ONE OR WERE EVER THERES A GOOD SPOT AND NOT THAT MUCH HEAT 



WONT BE A BAD IDEA MORE LOWRIDER ACTION AND WE KEEP THIS GREAT MOVEMENT GOIN..............


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Nov 20 2010, 10:32 AM~19117467
> *Random  Majestics Miami  Pic .....
> 
> 
> ...


P WATS POPPIN BOY :wave: :thumbsup: LAZ SHIT LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Nov 20 2010, 10:32 AM~19117467
> *Random  Majestics Miami  Pic .....
> 
> 
> ...


Les Get it!! LAZ REPPIN THE BIG "M"


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 20 2010, 08:20 AM~19116732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAVENT BEEN TO A HANGOUT IN A MIN.....I HAD FUN CHOPPIN IT UP WIT MY CLUB MEMBERS !!WAS GLAD TO SEE A LOT OF FACES I HAVENT SEEN IN A WHILE!! BIG UPS TO ERRYBODY THAT SLID THRU AND SUPPORTED THE HANGOUT!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Ghost305, Made You A Hater
WHITEBOI U JUS WOKE UP!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 20 2010, 01:45 PM~19117549
> *Ghost305, Made You A Hater
> WHITEBOI U JUS WOKE UP!!
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LIL HOMEY FROM CALI GOT THIS PEDDLA CAR LOOKIN CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 20 2010, 10:51 AM~19117579
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 10:00 AM~19117291
> *dammm o u got that thang lookin real deal homey   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bet that up....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

dre lil old skool


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS wats good ma *****


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

That purple lac is so harddd


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 12:34 PM~19117481
> *YO HAS ANYONE THOUGHT ABOUT DOING LOWRIDER NIGHTS HERE IN MIAMI TWO TIMES A MONTH ONE DOWN SOUTH AND ONE IN HIALEAH OR WERE EVER GOOD PLACES AT THE FLANIGANS PARKING LOT THERES ONE ON KENDALL DRIVE AND THE HIALEAH ONE OR WERE EVER THERES A GOOD SPOT AND NOT THAT MUCH HEAT
> WONT BE A BAD IDEA MORE LOWRIDER ACTION AND WE KEEP THIS GREAT MOVEMENT GOIN..............
> *


  GROVE NIGHTS COMING UP IN A FEW WEEKS ONCE A MONTH MORE INFO SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

got 2 pump pro hopper half inch g force pumps 2 15" hoses 2 short hoses for rear swich plate new swich cable pair 8 inch chrome cylinders for front 14s for rear cups donut you get the picture just no springs everything $600


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 03:53 PM~19118254
> *TEAM BORRACHOS wats good ma *****
> *


Wats good Homie!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 12:34 PM~19118173
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 09:59 AM~19117283
> *nice caddy homey ......nice to c her back evo looking better den ever  :biggrin:  :biggrin: shorty got that thang lookin real nice boy   :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

This morning:























Tonight:


































Let me know if anyone needs paint and body work.
frame work and all.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

got some Staggered NC Forged 22s (Black Face Polished Lip) for $1800 holla at me


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew Miami, Tejas passin thru


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 21 2010, 10:06 AM~19123400
> *wat it dew Miami, Tejas passin thru
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 03:52 PM~19118249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yoo call me 305-491-3077


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 21 2010, 11:06 AM~19123400
> *wat it dew Miami, Tejas passin thru
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  
US1 and S.W. 104 ST.


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 21 2010, 02:57 PM~19124894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LETS TRY TO DO IT AGAIN, WE CAN POST UP AT THE CITY HALL PARKING LOT OR TACO BELL ON 32AVE IN CASE THE COPS MESS WITH US WILL CRUISE THE GROVE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

got a v6 motor with tranny running good call or tex 786-380-6468
550.00 obo thanks


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 21 2010, 02:57 PM~19124894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 21 2010, 03:57 PM~19124894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

13" FOR SALE $300








$600 FOR COMPLETE SET UP PRO HOPPER 2 PUMP COMPITION G FORCE HALF INCH 
SET OF 8" CYLINDERS $60 
SET OF 14" CYLINDERS$60
PM ME OR CALL TXT WAT EVER 786 378 3124 
2 BRAND NEW TIRES 155-80-R13 $80 FOR BOTH
HAVE AN EXTRA 13 WITH A DENT ON THE LIP AND HAS A ALMOST NEW TIRE ON IT $40


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for stock rims and white wall tires for a 93-96 fleetwood
and rug for trunk


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 21 2010, 02:48 AM~19122301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

whats up dre , hows the hangover.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:  
US1 and S.W. 104 ST.














:rimshot:......


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Nov 20 2010, 10:32 AM~19117467
> *Random  Majestics Miami  Pic .....
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats when the car got fucked up but it look nice doin it lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 21 2010, 12:57 PM~19124894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 17 2010, 06:04 PM~19094837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



25th Street will be there............................. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

taking it way back...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DRE I C U MA ***** QUE BOLON


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2010, 09:14 PM~19128694
> *taking it way back...
> 
> 
> ...


O wat you know bout that dogg lol i was like 14 when this shit came out


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 21 2010, 11:15 PM~19128164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Carlos is that Dre's 63 ????? :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 22 2010, 02:03 AM~19129632
> *Carlos is that Dre's 63 ????? :0
> *





:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 15 2010, 08:27 PM~19077428
> *OH YEAH THIS WAS 5 HRS BEFORE.......
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 1 TEAM 1 DREAM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 02:22 PM~18882019
> *damn very different in a year......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 21 2010, 02:57 PM~19124894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cats bringin the Grove back? I will do my best to make it! I had a couple of set back, but I'm still in motion!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 22 2010, 12:03 AM~19129632
> *Carlos is that Dre's 63 ????? :0
> *


no, his has the white / patterend roof.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 22 2010, 07:31 AM~19131195
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 21 2010, 12:57 PM~19124894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Nov 21 2010, 02:58 PM~19125271
> *got a v6 motor with tranny running good call or tex 786-380-6468
> 550.00 obo thanks
> *


500.bucks let me no


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 22 2010, 09:48 AM~19131567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on the 64, saw it friday..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 22 2010, 07:31 AM~19131195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


de pinga !!!!!!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 22 2010, 12:16 AM~19130136
> *TTT 1 TEAM 1 DREAM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :yes:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 22 2010, 09:03 AM~19131694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 22 2010, 09:05 AM~19131705
> *Nice job on the 64, saw it friday..................... :thumbsup:
> *


gracia loco


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 22 2010, 10:35 AM~19132391
> *:thumbsup:
> *


loco esa cochinada esta linda :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Selling my Nikon D3000 with the 18-55mm VR lens and Nikon bag, memory card $500

Not even a year old.

Hit me up.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 22 2010, 11:28 AM~19132676
> *loco esa cochinada esta linda  :biggrin:
> *


perro mira esta loko :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

IM SELLING 4 ACCUMULATORS.....2 CHROME --2 GOLD...THE NEW BLACK MAGIC ONES..LOOK LIKE 8 INCH PISTONS....LMK $150 A SET


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS, GRAND HUSTLE, SWITCHITTER
:wave: :wave: :wave:  

wats good ma ******


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 22 2010, 11:28 AM~19132676
> *loco esa cochinada esta linda  :biggrin:
> *


y rica :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

EVO I SEE U MA ***** WATS POPPIN


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

what it do evo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

BORN 2 DIE CADALLAC PIMP 

WHATS GOOD MY NIGGS


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 21 2010, 12:57 PM~19124894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 22 2010, 01:20 PM~19133529
> *BORN 2 DIE       CADALLAC PIMP
> 
> WHATS GOOD MY NIGGS
> *


AY LOKO ABOUT TO HEAD TO WORK TO PUT SOME OVER TIME.....

WATSON I SEE U BOY.......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WATSON CHECK THIS ONE OUT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF "25TH STREET RIDERS C.C." WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO CONTRIBUTED TO THIS FOOD DRIVE, AND EVERYONE WHO MADE IT A SUCCESS...... SPECIALLY THE LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS WHO SUPPORTED (ENCHANTED DREAMS C.C., GOODTIMES C.C.) . THIS YEAR WAS WAY BETTER THAN LAST YEAR, AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN CONTINUE TO KEEP HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY.... THANKS.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 22 2010, 03:12 PM~19134469
> *ON BEHALF OF "25TH STREET RIDERS C.C." WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO CONTRIBUTED TO THIS FOOD DRIVE, AND EVERYONE WHO MADE IT A SUCCESS...... SPECIALLY THE LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS WHO SUPPORTED (ENCHANTED DREAMS C.C., GOODTIMES C.C.) . THIS YEAR WAS WAY BETTER THAN LAST YEAR, AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN CONTINUE TO KEEP HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY.... THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: NICE TO C EVERYONE GETTIN TOGETHER TO GET HELP OTHERS


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 22 2010, 02:07 AM~19129679
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


OOOOO But it does resemble his car a lil from what i've seen right?? Blue, 13's, GOODTIMES PLAGUE etc lol


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 22 2010, 03:12 PM~19134469
> *ON BEHALF OF "25TH STREET RIDERS C.C." WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO CONTRIBUTED TO THIS FOOD DRIVE, AND EVERYONE WHO MADE IT A SUCCESS...... SPECIALLY THE LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS WHO SUPPORTED (ENCHANTED DREAMS C.C., GOODTIMES C.C.) . THIS YEAR WAS WAY BETTER THAN LAST YEAR, AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN CONTINUE TO KEEP HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY.... THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 22 2010, 04:20 PM~19133529
> *BORN 2 DIE      CADALLAC PIMP
> 
> WHATS GOOD MY NIGGS
> *


lol getting ready to go to the club


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 22 2010, 07:30 PM~19135138
> *OOOOO But it does resemble his car a lil from what i've seen right?? Blue, 13's, GOODTIMES PLAGUE etc lol
> *




oh i know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

que la verga locosss
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 21 2010, 08:15 PM~19128164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  crackers 63 outa sin city before 

after


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

13" FOR SALE  $300








SET OF 8" CYLINDERS  $60 
SET OF 14" CYLINDERS$60
PM ME OR CALL TXT WAT EVER 786 378 3124 
2 BRAND NEW TIRES 155-80-R13 $80 FOR BOTH
HAVE AN EXTRA 13 WITH A DENT ON THE LIP AND HAS A ALMOST NEW TIRE ON IT $40
[/quote]


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Never a dull moment when MAAANDO swings by the shop, if his pictures dont capture your imagination, he's sure to bring something that will.............










Good seeing you again, come by anytime...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

CADALLAC PIMPIN save a table for me, i'm on the way! 

"Will you buy me a bottle of Nuvo, Large?" :biggrin:

"I normally don't do this, but I love chunky guys!" :biggrin: 

Ahh, the stories they tell...........

But, no matter what EVO's picture still hangs at the club! Mr. R.Kelly


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 23 2010, 01:19 AM~19138782
> *CADALLAC PIMPIN save a table for me, i'm on the way!
> 
> "Will you buy me a bottle of Nuvo, Large?" :biggrin:
> ...


LOL


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 22 2010, 03:12 PM~19134469
> *ON BEHALF OF "25TH STREET RIDERS C.C." WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO CONTRIBUTED TO THIS FOOD DRIVE, AND EVERYONE WHO MADE IT A SUCCESS...... SPECIALLY THE LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS WHO SUPPORTED (ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C., GOODTIMES C.C.) . THIS YEAR WAS WAY BETTER THAN LAST YEAR, AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN CONTINUE TO KEEP HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY.... THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...



on behalf of Enchanted DreamZ c.c. we would like to say thank you for having us and glad we can help and are always there to help the community out in every way we can ... keep la raza alive...  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this is wat i call a GOODTIMES wheel :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 23 2010, 01:05 AM~19138584
> *Never a dull moment when MAAANDO swings by the shop, if his pictures dont capture your imagination, he's sure to bring something that will.............
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Big Homie! :thumbsup: You guys are really doing your thing!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, Bowtie South, lalo22
wus crackin freddy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 22 2010, 04:36 PM~19133672
> *WATSON CHECK THIS ONE OUT
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Relapse (Nov 16, 2010)

The Pavetron and Relapse lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 22 2010, 12:03 AM~19129632
> *Carlos is that Dre's 63 ????? :0
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 23 2010, 03:26 PM~19143296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 23 2010, 07:23 AM~19141168
> *Thanks again Big Homie! :thumbsup: You guys are really doing your thing!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 23 2010, 12:26 PM~19143296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omfg :worship: :banghead: :wow: :naughty:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 23 2010, 12:41 PM~19143418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Japan


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 23 2010, 04:57 PM~19144104
> *Japan
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANY BUYERS...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT ATL GOT GOING ON.... HIS SHIT IS HIDIUS!!!!!


















AND THEY GOT NERVE TO POST THIS SHIT IN A MAGAZINE... THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN IN UGLY ASS HELL FEST.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I FEEL FUCKIN SORRY FOR THAT LAC.... AND THE OWNER WHO HAS THIS NOW...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DROP JAW MAG NEEDS TO STOP THEIR PRODUCTION OF THEIR MAGAZINES IF THEY KEEP THIS UP... HOW CAN THEY BE PROUD OF THIS...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THEY SHOULD HAVE POSTED THIS...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 23 2010, 07:32 PM~19145397
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE POSTED THIS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

13" FOR SALE  $300








SET OF 8" CYLINDERS  $60 
PM ME OR CALL TXT WAT EVER 786 378 3124 
2 BRAND NEW TIRES 155-80-R13 $80 FOR BOTH
HAVE AN EXTRA 13 WITH A DENT ON THE LIP AND HAS A ALMOST NEW TIRE ON IT $40
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

13" FOR SALE  $300








SET OF 8" CYLINDERS  $60 
PM ME OR CALL TXT WAT EVER 786 378 3124 
2 BRAND NEW TIRES 155-80-R13 $80 FOR BOTH
HAVE AN EXTRA 13 WITH A DENT ON THE LIP AND HAS A ALMOST NEW TIRE ON IT $40
my bad for the double post


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Got 2 15" kicker cvrs in a sealed box used, lettin em go for 250 obo Hit me up


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

BIG HOMIE SMERLIN'S 68...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:19 PM~19138782
> *CADALLAC PIMPIN save a table for me, i'm on the way!
> 
> "Will you buy me a bottle of Nuvo, Large?" :biggrin:
> ...


lmao, i spoke to her last night :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO NESTO, HE COMIN 4 YA...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 23 2010, 04:18 PM~19145295
> *THIS IS WHAT ATL GOT GOING ON.... HIS SHIT IS HIDIUS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


do we gotta go to the atl and show them what real cars suppose to look like!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MR ED...HAVE YOU SEEN THESE YET


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 24 2010, 01:37 AM~19149111
> *MR ED...HAVE YOU SEEN THESE YET
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 23 2010, 09:37 PM~19149111
> *MR ED...HAVE YOU SEEN THESE YET
> 
> 
> ...


:rant: :guns: :guns:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 24 2010, 01:37 AM~19149111
> *MR ED...HAVE YOU SEEN THESE YET
> 
> 
> ...


Bad1!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 24 2010, 01:37 AM~19149111
> *MR ED...HAVE YOU SEEN THESE YET
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*0NE OF MY FAVOR!TE P!CS R!GHT NOW........*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

*I AM LOOKING FOR A STOCK ELCAMINO HOOD AND DRIVER DOOR(PREFERABLY ELECTRIC)IF NOT WHATEVER U GOT, WILL PICK UP ASAP CASH IN HAND......786-255-0170 JUST HOLLA AT ME *


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 23 2010, 10:37 PM~19149111
> *MR ED...HAVE YOU SEEN THESE YET
> 
> 
> ...


  :uh: :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 06:03 AM~19150862
> *0NE OF MY FAVOR!TE P!CS R!GHT NOW........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:wave: THANKS MISTER ED!!!   CANT WAIT TO SEE YOURS  :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 24 2010, 10:00 AM~19151060
> *:wave: THANKS MISTER ED!!!     CANT WAIT TO SEE YOURS   :thumbsup:
> *



hopefully soon...........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003, mr.regal*
sup my ninjas..........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I know this isn't the usual car to see here on layitlow but I know there is some people on here that like these beetles. This is my 67 beetle rat rod. Car is lowered with 2 inch dropped spindles, 7 1/2 inch narrowed beam, rear lowered two clicks on spring plates. runs great, everything works,comes with new rader wheels gunmetal , new interior, the headliner was done with bambo, has wicker shelf under the dash, has a mesh visor, roof rack, and trunk rack. Comes with the vintage luggage, and surf board for the car shows. Car only has a few rust holes, but the lower halft of the car is perfect with brand new floors.

If anyone needs more info let me know.
Clean title
Asking price $5200 or trade

Car is ready to get in and drive home
































































Here's an old pic with the luggage on the racks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 24 2010, 08:30 AM~19151426
> *I know this isn't the usual car to see here on layitlow but I know there is some people on here that like these beetles. This is my 67 beetle rat rod. Car is lowered with 2 inch dropped spindles, 7 1/2 inch narrowed beam, rear lowered two clicks on spring plates.  runs great, everything works,comes with new rader wheels gunmetal , new interior, the headliner was done with bambo, has wicker shelf under the dash, has a mesh visor, roof rack, and trunk rack. Comes with the vintage luggage, and surf board for the car shows. Car only has a few rust holes, but the lower halft of the car is perfect with brand new floors.
> 
> If anyone needs more info let me know.
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 24 2010, 09:09 AM~19151693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ... :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THE CAR ABOVE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

I got 2 12" round Kicker Competition for sale.....No box just the subs by themselves, they are the 2010 model which are black with the yellow kicker logo.....Asking $140obo but throw me an offer as I really want to get rid of them to upgrade to bigger sized subs.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 06:03 AM~19150862
> *0NE OF MY FAVOR!TE P!CS R!GHT NOW........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 24 2010, 11:40 AM~19151503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwUyT1rDiPE


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Tomorrow a group of us will be playing baseball in the Goleman field. We will start playing around 9am, we'll be holding the field from 8am. Anyone that wants to join us is more than welcome to come thru and have some fun


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS EVENT IS ON NEXT WEEK'S HANGOUT.. TRY TO MAKE IT OUT A BIT EARLIER.
AND THE RAFFLE IS FOR ONE OF THE LOWRIDER SHIRTS I HAVE HERE....
LETS HELP OUT THE LESS-FORTUNATE KIDS IN THE COMMUNITY.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 24 2010, 11:28 AM~19151420
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*AND LIKE 94 P!MP SAY......." AND BEST OF ALL !TS A CAD!LLAC....*











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Nov 24 2010, 11:18 AM~19152185
> *Tomorrow a group of us will be playing baseball in the Goleman field. We will start playing around 9am, we'll be holding the field from 8am. Anyone that wants to join us is more than welcome to come thru and have some fun *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IM DOWN FOR SOME BASEBALL........


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 11:44 AM~19152355
> *IM DOWN FOR SOME BASEBALL........
> *


GO THRU THEN. IT'S GONNA BE AT 9 A.M. AT THE BARBRA GOLEMAN BASEBALL FIELD.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Nov 24 2010, 12:18 PM~19152185
> *Tomorrow a group of us will be playing baseball in the Goleman field. We will start playing around 9am, we'll be holding the field from 8am. Anyone that wants to join us is more than welcome to come thru and have some fun
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HA HA I GOT A NEW BIG BODY........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

and NO its not FOR SALE


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 24 2010, 12:09 PM~19151693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CENTRGOLDLAC, INKSTINCT003
:wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 12:10 PM~19153039
> *and NO its not FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WERE U FIND THAT AT ???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 24 2010, 04:00 PM~19153428
> *:0 WERE U FIND THAT AT ???
> *




ebay


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 24 2010, 09:09 AM~19151693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

LOOKING FOR A SET OF GOLD KNOCKOFFS???


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 03:10 PM~19153039
> *and NO its not FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


Lets ride


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 24 2010, 04:36 PM~19153731
> *Lets ride
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*extended skirts and all.........*


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 24 2010, 01:37 AM~19149111
> *MR ED...HAVE YOU SEEN THESE YET
> 
> 
> ...


yo whos car is dat?? and wat happened to da truck in back of dat lac??


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 24 2010, 11:56 AM~19152436
> *GO THRU THEN. IT'S GONNA BE AT 9 A.M. AT THE BARBRA GOLEMAN BASEBALL FIELD.
> *


Yall lucky i work 2mm if not i wouldve fucked yall up


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 03:10 PM~19153039
> *and NO its not FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhh shit clean :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

whats good my niigga


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, MISTER ED
Yooooooooo!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*ONE LUV TO MY USO'S * Have a Safe And Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 93brougham, CENTRGOLDLAC, 94pimplac, CUZICAN, blackonblack64, TEAM BORRACHOS, *EXECUTION*, Run N Late

:nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 24 2010, 02:20 PM~19154087
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, MISTER    ED
> Yooooooooo!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up my nig


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 24 2010, 02:30 PM~19154145
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 93brougham, CENTRGOLDLAC, 94pimplac, CUZICAN, blackonblack64, TEAM BORRACHOS, EXECUTION, Run N Late
> 
> ...


what up homie , i see and ed about to start rideing them plastc bigbody's :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HAPPY B-DAY "Q"</span>[/b]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 24 2010, 05:40 PM~19154200
> *what up homie , i see and ed about to start rideing them plastc bigbody's  :biggrin:
> *




*WHAT!!!!!!! YOU JUST DONT KNOW....*



:biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 02:45 PM~19154233
> *HAPPY B-DAY "Q"</span>*
> [/b]


X63


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YOOOOOO..... IM NOT GETTIN OLD JUST TURNIN 35!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 24 2010, 05:56 PM~19154310
> *YOOOOOO..... IM NOT GETTIN OLD JUST TURNIN 35!
> *


happy b-day homie


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 24 2010, 05:40 PM~19154200
> *what up homie , i see and ed about to start rideing them plastc bigbody's  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 03:45 PM~19154233
> *HAPPY B-DAY "Q"</span>*
> [/b]


x59


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin: HAPPY B-DAY "Q" :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin: i will be there


> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 24 2010, 10:21 AM~19152204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: what's up Dre


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THANKS FOLKS, IM TRULY GREATFUL...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

SOLD... OFF TO S. CAROLINA!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Nov 24 2010, 03:57 PM~19154715
> *:biggrin: i will be there
> :wave:  :wave: what's up Dre
> *


YOO WUS GOIN ON


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Nov 24 2010, 04:31 PM~19154894
> *SOLD... OFF TO S. CAROLINA!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: NOW WHAT !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

...Favorite bowties


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 08:59 AM~19150856
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

...Favorite bowties  
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Nov 24 2010, 04:54 PM~19153880
> *yo whos car is dat?? and wat happened to da truck in back of dat lac??
> *


saw it in the caddy fest


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Chevy210, monte24, CADILLAC D


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 24 2010, 06:37 AM~19149111
> *MR ED...HAVE YOU SEEN THESE YET
> 
> 
> ...


dam that sucks


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 23 2010, 10:01 AM~19140557
> *this is wat i call a GOODTIMES wheel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hater proof is the shit. I helped with the paint. homie dom through down on the paint job


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 24 2010, 08:49 PM~19155983
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Chevy210, monte24, CADILLAC D
> 
> *


  WUZUP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

This bitch on point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Q


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 24 2010, 10:22 PM~19156295
> * WUZUP
> *


JUST VIBEING FROM A HARD DAY AT THE OFFICE...LMFAO


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSG!V!NG.......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 11:14 PM~19156799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 24 2010, 08:14 PM~19156799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE BOLA MA NINJA OYE HAPPY THANKSGIVEN TO U AND DA FAM....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass video homie :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 09:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 25 2010, 01:37 AM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 25 2010, 02:44 AM~19158685
> *Bad Ass :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 3:45 & 4:00


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 25 2010, 12:47 AM~19158699
> *:0  3:45 & 4:00
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass video!.... blocking traffic and all !!!!..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 25 2010, 01:37 AM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 25 2010, 01:37 AM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!props Bad ass video!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving homies


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tite video :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 25 2010, 12:43 AM~19157702
> *QUE BOLA MA NINJA OYE HAPPY THANKSGIVEN TO U AND DA FAM....
> *




Same to you dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 25 2010, 06:06 AM~19160038
> *Happy Thanksgiving homies
> *


X305 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the homies


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Magik007, LIL ROLY™, HOLY MARQUIS

LIL ROLY: Come get your keys !!! :biggrin: 

HOLY MARQUIS: Sup Homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 25 2010, 08:13 AM~19160555
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all the homies
> *


X2 HOMIE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*FOR SALE, 13X7 GOLD WHEELS WITH TIRES, 4 ADAPTERS, 3 K/O.

$275.00 OBO, NEED TO SELL ASAP. PM ME.*


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving to the Miami Riders !!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 25 2010, 08:26 AM~19160602
> *FOR SALE, 13X7 GOLD WHEELS WITH TIRES, 4 ADAPTERS, 3 K/O.
> 
> $275.00 OBO, NEED TO SELL ASAP. PM ME.
> ...


Send me your number I pick them up tomorrow pls I work today


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: video makes u wana just ride!!!! :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> VIDEO IS TIGHT !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

JUICED96, INKSTINCT003, WAT UP FAM


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass video homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass video.. :thumbsup: niceeeeeee


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 11:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 25 2010, 07:15 AM~19160563
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Magik007, LIL ROLY™, HOLY MARQUIS
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MAGIC....HAPPY THANKSGIVING !


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 25 2010, 03:32 PM~19163414
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn she bad


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 25 2010, 01:37 AM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Fucking sick!!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

2002-2004 nissan altima interior(front,back seats and door panels) all black for sale


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 G`d Up...! :420: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

brand new 1963 impala parts 2 full doors, hood, and full quarter panel driver side..all parts are brand new still in bubble wrap..sold car so need to sell.call me if anything.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 24 2010, 01:27 PM~19153649
> *LOOKING FOR A SET OF GOLD KNOCKOFFS???
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Pinstriper coming from Orlando this Sunday if anyone needs anything let me know


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

What up caddy boy?? My bad i didnt get back at ya! I didint wanna bother you today being thanksgiving and all. Ima call you tomrrow aight?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Nov 25 2010, 10:19 PM~19165367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Nov 25 2010, 09:51 PM~19166477
> *What up caddy boy?? My bad i didnt get back at ya! I didint wanna bother you today being thanksgiving and all. Ima call you tomrrow aight?
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

13" FOR SALE  $250








SET OF 8" CYLINDERS  $60 
PM ME OR CALL TXT WAT EVER 786 378 3124 
2 BRAND NEW TIRES 155-80-R13 $80 FOR BOTH
HAVE AN EXTRA 13 WITH A DENT ON THE LIP AND HAS A ALMOST NEW TIRE ON IT $40


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ONE OF THESE SHIRTS WILL BE UP FOR THE RAFFLE ON DECEMBER 3RD.. THE THE TOY DRIVE...BUT ON THE MEAN TIME THEY ARE FOR SALE..TODAY I WILL LET THEM GO FOR $15 EACH.... (REGULAR PRICE IS $20)


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2010, 10:27 AM~19168447
> *ONE OF THESE SHIRTS WILL BE UP FOR THE RAFFLE ON DECEMBER 3RD.. THE THE TOY DRIVE...BUT ON THE MEAN TIME THEY ARE FOR SALE..TODAY  I WILL LET THEM GO FOR $15 EACH.... (REGULAR PRICE IS $20)
> 
> 
> ...


You got big body caddys


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2010, 10:27 AM~19168447
> *ONE OF THESE SHIRTS WILL BE UP FOR THE RAFFLE ON DECEMBER 3RD.. THE THE TOY DRIVE...BUT ON THE MEAN TIME THEY ARE FOR SALE..TODAY  I WILL LET THEM GO FOR $15 EACH.... (REGULAR PRICE IS $20)
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

CHROME G BODY SPINDLES FOR SALE!!! 220.


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

A couple of pics from after the baseball game yesterday


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

Da beast Swich hitta what good happy late turkey day homie to da big M boys


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 26 2010, 11:18 AM~19168720
> *CHROME G BODY MIRRORS FOR SALE!!!! 150 OBO
> CHROME G BODY SPINDLES FOR SALE!!! 220.
> *


yo was up with that rug homie need it asap


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 26 2010, 01:40 PM~19169373
> *yo was up with that rug homie need it asap
> *


Yea bro its in palm beach county I didn't get a chance to go grab it yet


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 26 2010, 01:40 PM~19169373
> *yo was up with that rug homie need it asap
> *


Yea bro its in palm beach county I didn't get a chance to go grab it yet


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 kicker 15s in a box with mtx 1000 watt amp mono. 300 black fri special hit me up


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orli1909_@Nov 17 2010, 02:14 PM~19092635
> *Got a 93 Caddy Big Body. Open to Trades or cash offers. All orginal I am the second owner, clean carfax, about 115K everything works, just got 4 brand new tires with the 1" white wall, not really looking for nothing specific. open to a full size truck or maybe something juiced or ???... NO PROJECTS! Call or Text me offers....  786-371-3139
> 
> 
> ...


Im looking to Trade for a full size truck or SUV. I need a daily that can pull a boat.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE 0 ?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass video chulow :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2010, 01:27 PM~19168447
> *ONE OF THESE SHIRTS WILL BE UP FOR THE RAFFLE ON DECEMBER 3RD.. THE THE TOY DRIVE...BUT ON THE MEAN TIME THEY ARE FOR SALE..TODAY  I WILL LET THEM GO FOR $15 EACH.... (REGULAR PRICE IS $20)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Let's do it!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 26 2010, 02:11 PM~19169510
> *Yea bro its in palm beach county I didn't get a chance to go grab it yet
> *


ok homie just let me know asap


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

G-body A arms for sale 250 $ plus core.


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

also got big body 3 inch extended upers for $200


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone here at Turkey Run? I've only seen Majestics Central Florida members so far.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Nov 26 2010, 03:48 PM~19169185
> *A couple of pics from after the baseball game yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


*
shit i wanted to go but my started went out on me the night before*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MISTER ED, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, 94pimplac, ROLLIN LUXURY

my ******.....*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 26 2010, 11:18 AM~19168720
> *CHROME G BODY MIRRORS FOR SALE!!!! 150 OBO
> CHROME G BODY SPINDLES FOR SALE!!! 220.
> *


Pics of the mirrors will u ship to 34113


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

NICE SHIRT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 26 2010, 04:49 PM~19170322
> *DOUBLE 0 ?
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

WHERE IS THIS AT HAVE NOT SEEN IT IN A MIN ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 26 2010, 05:33 PM~19170611
> *Anyone here at Turkey Run? I've only seen Majestics Central Florida members so far.
> 
> 
> ...


oiga no invita oh que... (with the colombian accent)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2010, 10:11 PM~19172144
> *oiga no invita oh que... (with the colombian accent)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2010, 08:58 PM~19171614
> *NICE SHIRT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You like, I can get them for $30 :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: one bad az regal'  .....


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Nov 27 2010, 12:10 AM~19172138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS EVENT IS ON NEXT WEEK'S HANGOUT.. TRY TO MAKE IT OUT A BIT EARLIER.
AND THE RAFFLE IS FOR ONE OF THE LOWRIDER SHIRTS I HAVE HERE....
LETS HELP OUT THE LESS-FORTUNATE KIDS IN THE COMMUNITY.


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 27 2010, 11:52 AM~19174380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 27 2010, 11:52 AM~19174380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see yah there


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 27 2010, 08:52 AM~19174380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so its next sunday


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 27 2010, 11:52 AM~19174380
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 27 2010, 10:13 AM~19174737
> *so its next sunday
> *


is actually friday :uh:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2010, 07:58 PM~19171614
> *NICE SHIRT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


que lindo :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HeartBraker79_@Nov 26 2010, 07:45 PM~19171532
> *Pics of the mirrors will u ship to 34113
> *


already sold


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 27 2010, 11:24 AM~19175120
> *is actually friday :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: i knew that lol.....ill be there


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

wat up miami from southern ga,


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Nov 27 2010, 04:55 PM~19176001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT VIDEO!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

LIL ROLY QUE BOLA


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 23 2010, 12:26 PM~19143296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cubanlust shes a bad bitch look her up


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Nov 26 2010, 09:10 PM~19172138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is nice!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS, wat up ma *****


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 28 2010, 01:18 AM~19179477
> *TEAM BORRACHOS, wat up ma *****
> *


Wats good *****!!!!


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

4 Members: all-eyez-onme, BrownSoul85, southside64, DRòN.
Loko estas pedo maje :wow:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 27 2010, 10:20 PM~19179496
> *Wats good *****!!!!
> *


JUST GOT TO THE CRIBO MA ***** FROM WORK QUE HAY DE NUEVO


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*BRAND NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Nov 26 2010, 10:10 PM~19172138
> *
> 
> 
> ...











/v/rcVV8NiYtcs&hl
:roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 28 2010, 02:06 AM~19179964
> *BRAND NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 28 2010, 12:19 AM~19180058
> *Congrats  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 28 2010, 12:06 AM~19179964
> *BRAND NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 28 2010, 01:29 AM~19179615
> *JUST GOT TO THE CRIBO MA ***** FROM WORK QUE HAY DE NUEVO
> *


Shit cuz here at the crib chillin wit the family cuz!!!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 28 2010, 02:06 AM~19179964
> *BRAND NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 27 2010, 11:37 PM~19180190
> *Shit cuz here at the crib chillin wit the family cuz!!!!
> *


I FEEL U MA *****


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

THIS SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 28 2010, 02:06 AM~19179964
> *BRAND NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Nov 28 2010, 09:59 AM~19181796
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOKO WHATS GOOD MA ***** HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Nov 28 2010, 12:31 AM~19180137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

The Car Game Is Getting Serious


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 28 2010, 04:26 PM~19182863
> *
> 
> 
> ...





I can't wait to join ya big boiz..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 28 2010, 06:09 PM~19183466
> *I can't wait to join ya big boiz.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Da Beast21, *ROLLIN LUXURY*, SWITCHITTER

:wow:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 28 2010, 04:26 PM~19182863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Buhahahha Fucking Dis game Up lol!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 27 2010, 11:17 PM~19180046
> *
> 
> /v/rcVV8NiYtcs&hl
> ...


damn that thing i only seen like 4 times out on the street. thanks for the update, congrats on LOWRIDER with you sick 59


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 28 2010, 01:26 PM~19182863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

1983 CADDILAC COUPE DEVILLE SMOOTH TOP(HARD TO FIND WITHOUT RAGTOP)CAR RUNS GREAT A/C WORKS,POWER WINDOWS AND LOCKS VERY CLEAN CAR ,ALL FILLERS ARE BRAND NEW.E & G ORIGINAL 5TH WHEEL KIT.DIGITAL DASH IS ALREADY INSTALLED .CAR IS SITTING ON 13X7 SPOKE WHEELS.HAS 1" 1/2 EXTENDED UPPER A ARMS, BRAND NEW CHROME 8" & 10" PISTONS WITH POWER BALLS IN THE REAR.CAR WAS BOUGHT FOR LOWRIDER PROJECT BUT I HAVE NO TIME FOR IT.I HAVE ALL THE 90 PARTS TO 90 IT OUT FRONT,DASH,REAR TAIL LIGHTS, GREAT PROJECT CAR ...ECT.. MY LOSS YOUR GAIN...BABY ON THE WAY IT HAS TO GO..... 2000 OBO FOR MORE INFO CALL 305-479-9165


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE*

*CUSTOM BUILT PORTED (10inch) SUB *FOR AN 80s fleetwood/deville OR early 90s fleetwood. ported into the rear deck for great bass. 
SUB AND AMPS NOT INCLUDED. $100.00










*CUSTOM BUILT FIBERGLASS REAR DECK*, with port opening for ported box. 
SPEAKERS NOT INCLUDED. $75.00











*$150 FOR BOTH *


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

22 rims, 5 lugs for sale $550


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Nov 28 2010, 07:39 PM~19183959
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Da Beast21, ROLLIN LUXURY, SWITCHITTER
> 
> ...



Lol wasup g


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 28 2010, 10:34 PM~19187203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Nov 28 2010, 10:23 PM~19185324
> *:wow: LOOKING GOOD
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MORN!N M!AM!*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 28 2010, 01:26 PM~19182863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for those that dont know this car , heres a hint ,it has woken from the dead .....2011 is gonna be a great year ....... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 29 2010, 10:47 AM~19188772
> *for those that dont know this car , heres a hint ,it has woken from the dead .....2011 is gonna be a great year ....... :biggrin:
> *




do you mean BLAZER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 28 2010, 06:39 PM~19184820
> *Buhahahha Fucking Dis game Up lol!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wow:  :0
> *


and u know its gonna be done my ***** :biggrin: i aint gonna sleep for 2011 .... evo bot engage for battle and row out !!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 29 2010, 07:48 AM~19188778
> *do you mean BLAZER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


boy u cold as hell ...... lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

evo wat up ma ***** oye no tires ta duro.......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 28 2010, 06:09 PM~19183466
> *I can't wait to join ya big boiz.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Nov 28 2010, 10:55 PM~19185656
> *1983 CADDILAC COUPE DEVILLE SMOOTH TOP(HARD TO FIND WITHOUT RAGTOP)CAR RUNS GREAT A/C WORKS,POWER WINDOWS AND LOCKS VERY CLEAN CAR ,ALL FILLERS ARE BRAND NEW.E & G ORIGINAL 5TH WHEEL KIT.DIGITAL DASH IS ALREADY INSTALLED .CAR IS SITTING ON 13X7 SPOKE WHEELS.HAS 1" 1/2 EXTENDED UPPER A ARMS, BRAND NEW CHROME 8" & 10" PISTONS WITH POWER BALLS IN THE REAR.CAR WAS BOUGHT FOR LOWRIDER PROJECT BUT I HAVE NO TIME FOR IT.I HAVE ALL THE 90 PARTS TO 90 IT OUT FRONT,DASH,REAR TAIL LIGHTS, GREAT PROJECT CAR ...ECT.. MY LOSS YOUR GAIN...BABY ON THE WAY IT HAS TO GO..... 2000 OBO FOR MORE INFO CALL 305-479-9165
> 
> 
> ...


good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking for a single 100 spoke 13X5.5 or 6"rim PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 29 2010, 11:28 AM~19188956
> *boy u cold as hell ...... lol
> *



i know i know......   ( wink wink )


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 28 2010, 01:26 PM~19182863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 27 2010, 11:06 PM~19179964
> *BRAND NEW ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WEBSITE.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: bacano


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, YOOO


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 28 2010, 01:26 PM~19182863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0   
Tight work !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Nov 29 2010, 07:47 AM~19188772
> *for those that dont know this car , heres a hint ,it has woken from the dead .....2011 is gonna be a great year ....... :biggrin:
> *


Whats good............................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, sour diesel
Get to work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 29 2010, 12:52 PM~19190594
> *Whats good............................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oyeeeeeeeee gringa que la verga locoooo :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 29 2010, 12:31 PM~19190443
> *INKSTINCT003, YOOO
> *


perra


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 29 2010, 12:43 PM~19190115
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm: bacano
> *


te gusta ? :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 29 2010, 01:08 PM~19190719
> *oyeeeeeeeee gringa que la verga locoooo :biggrin:
> *


GoodTimer.................................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 29 2010, 03:31 PM~19190443
> *INKSTINCT003, YOOO
> *


Yoooo :cheesy:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 29 2010, 01:16 PM~19190780
> *te gusta ?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


loco se me mojo los pantiesssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 29 2010, 02:50 PM~19191047
> *loco se me mojo los pantiesssssssss :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

GIVING AWAY A STACK OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES MUST COME BY AND PICK THEM UP AT BOWTIE SOUTH BY TONIGHT IF NOT THEY WILL BE IN THE TRASH!!!!

DG


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Nov 29 2010, 02:41 PM~19191411
> *GIVING AWAY A STACK OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES MUST COME BY AND PICK THEM UP AT BOWTIE SOUTH BY TONIGHT IF NOT THEY WILL BE IN THE TRASH!!!!
> 
> DG
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 28 2010, 11:37 PM~19186051
> *FOR SALE
> 
> CUSTOM BUILT PORTED (10inch) SUB FOR AN 80s fleetwood/deville OR early 90s fleetwood. ported into the rear deck for great bass.
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WE ARE NOT DOING THIS FOR US. ITS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR COMMUNITY. THERES NOTHING LIKE A CHILDS SMILE WITH A NEW TOY, SPECIALLY FOR CHRISTMAS. THE MAJORITY OF US ON HERE ARE PARENTS. AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN FOR THEM :cool:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 29 2010, 03:19 PM~19191672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there ma brotha :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 29 2010, 03:29 PM~19191744
> *i will be there ma brotha :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 29 2010, 04:19 PM~19191672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there.................with a present. :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

I got a black magic piston pump for sale or trade for 2 regular pumps 3/4" or 1" let me know!!! Pm me if u got any ?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i need a front bumper for a 93 fleetwood


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19195836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ooohhhhweeeeeeeee!.....ma dawg getting sick with the camera!... :thumbsup:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 29 2010, 05:19 PM~19191672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo homie ill be there got gifts for the kids gotta support :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 30 2010, 12:32 AM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICEEEEE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 30 2010, 02:17 AM~19197711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 11:32 PM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 30 2010, 12:17 AM~19197711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS GANGSTAAAAA :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I anyone needs any bodywork and paint done let me know
We have prices and deals for everyones budget.

Starting with painjobs from 650...









and we start pattern roofs at $500...





























PM ME FOR MORE INFO WE ALSO DO FULL BODY WORK, METAL & FIBERGLASS WORK.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 30 2010, 07:21 AM~19199084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE SOME NICE ASS PRICES TOO SIR.. AND GREAT WORK.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 30 2010, 03:17 AM~19197711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cutty homie!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 11:16 AM~19199704
> *YOU HAVE SOME NICE ASS PRICES TOO SIR.. AND GREAT WORK.
> *


why thank you, if you every need any work done on the hoopty, please feel free to let me know... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PM ME FOR MORE INFO WE ALSO DO FULL BODY WORK, METAL & FIBERGLASS WORK.












*YEAH I WONDER IF THE NEW OWNER IS BRINGING HER OUT SOON.........* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 30 2010, 09:44 AM~19199937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:  :twak:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 29 2010, 04:19 PM~19191672
> *
> 
> 
> ...














ready 2 roll............................... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 12:57 PM~19200031
> *:twak:    :twak:
> *



:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 30 2010, 06:21 AM~19199084
> *I anyone needs any bodywork and paint done let me know
> We have prices and deals for everyones budget.
> 
> ...


 :happysad:  :biggrin: 
TTT for a great painter....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

looking for some cragars for my Sonoma.
anyone got a set of these lying around?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 30 2010, 12:17 AM~19197711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2010, 10:15 AM~19200150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY STICK OUT A BIT :0


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 12:23 PM~19200715
> *THEY STICK OUT A BIT :0
> *


just a little.................... :cheesy:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2010, 11:22 AM~19200707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT STICKS OUT EVEN BETTER :wow: :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Nov 30 2010, 12:17 AM~19197711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 11:23 AM~19200715
> *THEY STICK OUT A BIT :0
> *


r they staggered :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THE DAILY READY FOR FRIDAY HANGOUT/TOYDRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 12:33 PM~19201223
> *THE DAILY READY FOR FRIDAY HANGOUT/TOYDRIVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN DAILY


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Chrome tie rods n center link for any GM big body 150 firm


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 30 2010, 12:35 PM~19201230
> *:wow: CLEAN DAILY
> *


Thanks bro.. Just trying to be like you .. :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 12:46 PM~19201308
> *Thanks bro.. Just trying to be like you .. :biggrin:
> *


  AM STILL WORKING ON IT,CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CHEVY IN THE STREETS :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 01:33 PM~19201223
> *THE DAILY READY FOR FRIDAY HANGOUT/TOYDRIVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, is it bagged ?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2010, 04:44 PM~19201716
> *nice, is it bagged ?
> *


Lol!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 02:33 PM~19201223
> *THE DAILY READY FOR FRIDAY HANGOUT/TOYDRIVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 

nice


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Nov 30 2010, 12:49 PM~19201327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST THE FRONT. AIRSHOCKS IN THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 30 2010, 12:43 PM~19201288
> *Chrome tie rods n center link for any GM big body 150 firm
> *


hey hey hey i guess no gas tank


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 30 2010, 01:44 PM~19201716
> *nice, is it bagged ?
> *


i think he put coilovers :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, Que la verga LOCO
:uh:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Sick ass video  :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19195836
> *
> alot of camera shake.. but ill get better at it...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*THATS TITE*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WE ARE NOT DOING THIS FOR US. ITS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR COMMUNITY. THERES NOTHING LIKE A CHILDS SMILE WITH A NEW TOY, SPECIALLY FOR CHRISTMAS. THE MAJORITY OF US ON HERE ARE PARENTS. AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN FOR THEM


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 03:33 PM~19201223
> *N!CE WATER DROP EFFECTS.......*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 30 2010, 03:14 PM~19202513
> *N!CE WATER DROP EFFECTS.......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE BITCH WET WET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Whats up Miami can't wait to leave these ride's so I can work on the new ride !


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Nov 30 2010, 06:26 PM~19202614
> *Whats up Miami can't wait to leave these ride's so I can work on the new ride !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Nov 30 2010, 03:26 PM~19202614
> *Whats up Miami can't wait to leave these ride's so I can work on the new ride !
> 
> 
> ...



Cant wait gotta work on the rides when you get back.


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Should be home for the 24th ! Thank god, this sand is boring after a while, shit gets everywhere.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Nov 30 2010, 12:43 PM~19201288
> *Chrome tie rods n center link for any GM big body 150 firm
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Nov 29 2010, 07:01 PM~19193487
> *I got a black magic piston pump for sale or trade for 2 regular pumps 3/4" or 1" let me know!!! Pm me if u got any ?
> *


PM fool....................... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 30 2010, 07:41 PM~19203259
> *PM fool....................... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Rollin ia in the Rebuilding stage soon to come.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 30 2010, 05:50 PM~19203327
> *Rollin ia in the Rebuilding stage soon to come.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nicee


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Nov 17 2010, 02:08 AM~19089200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump!


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

da beast wht good homie :biggrin:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

wats good miami


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Still got the system 2 15's in a box with mtx1501d amp everything 280 together, still installed u can hear it before u take it pm me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 30 2010, 07:50 PM~19203327
> *Rollin ia in the Rebuilding stage soon to come.
> 
> 
> ...


love them hard bodies (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2010, 11:53 AM~19189069
> *Looking for a single 100 spoke 13X5.5 or 6"rim PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE
> *


ttt


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Nov 30 2010, 06:49 AM~19198991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 03:33 PM~19201223
> *THE DAILY READY FOR FRIDAY HANGOUT/TOYDRIVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 30 2010, 12:33 PM~19201223
> *THE DAILY READY FOR FRIDAY HANGOUT/TOYDRIVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Nov 30 2010, 09:31 PM~19206019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 29 2010, 11:45 AM~19189030
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*CONGRATS ON THE BIKE CHAPTER.........*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

Ora GOODTIMES looking good homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 06:38 AM~19208167
> *CONGRATS ON THE BIKE CHAPTER.........
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, El Charro Low, lime mojito
yooooooo que bolon


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

$100 obo
small pin holes in the rear of the console

































still got these if anyone is interested


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

still got these...$75

2 - 14" Chrome Pro Hopper cylinders. They have never been used.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

PITCH BLACC'S MAKE OVER FROM 2 PUMP TO 4...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WUZ GOIN ON FLACO


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 1 2010, 11:24 AM~19209725
> *PITCH BLACC'S MAKE OVER FROM 2 PUMP TO 4...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 1 2010, 02:24 PM~19209725
> *PITCH BLACC'S MAKE OVER FROM 2 PUMP TO 4...
> 
> 
> ...



*i thought it was sold.........*


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 11:40 AM~19209849
> *i thought it was sold.........
> *


I CHANGED MY MIND...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 1 2010, 02:41 PM~19209864
> *I CHANGED MY MIND...
> *




*good i like your caddy..........*


*cant wait til mine's is out.*


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

"ACE" IS COMIN VERY SOON...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 1 2010, 11:24 AM~19209725
> *PITCH BLACC'S MAKE OVER FROM 2 PUMP TO 4...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 1 2010, 02:47 PM~19209905
> *"ACE" IS COMIN VERY SOON...
> *



*hopefully JAN 30..... hmmm i wonder whats happening that sunday *

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

WE ARE NOT DOING THIS FOR US. ITS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR COMMUNITY. THERES NOTHING LIKE A CHILDS SMILE WITH A NEW TOY, SPECIALLY FOR CHRISTMAS. THE MAJORITY OF US ON HERE ARE PARENTS. AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN FOR THEM


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Nov 30 2010, 04:50 PM~19203327
> *Rollin ia in the Rebuilding stage soon to come.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, *SHORTY84, Que la verga LOCO, DOUBLE-O, MAAANDO*



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 02:22 PM~19211131
> *MISTER ED, SHORTY84, Que la verga LOCO, DOUBLE-O, MAAANDO
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 01:04 PM~19210040
> *hopefully JAN 30..... hmmm i wonder whats happening that sunday
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 1 2010, 01:36 PM~19210316
> *WE ARE NOT DOING THIS FOR US. ITS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR COMMUNITY. THERES NOTHING LIKE A CHILDS SMILE WITH A NEW TOY, SPECIALLY FOR CHRISTMAS. THE MAJORITY OF US ON HERE ARE PARENTS. AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN FOR THEM
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 1 2010, 03:36 PM~19210316
> *WE ARE NOT DOING THIS FOR US. ITS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR COMMUNITY. THERES NOTHING LIKE A CHILDS SMILE WITH A NEW TOY, SPECIALLY FOR CHRISTMAS. THE MAJORITY OF US ON HERE ARE PARENTS. AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN FOR THEM
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIES GOD BLESS ALL DA GOODTIMERS IN DA MIAMI CHAPTER


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 1 2010, 03:36 PM~19210316
> *WE ARE NOT DOING THIS FOR US. ITS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR COMMUNITY. THERES NOTHING LIKE A CHILDS SMILE WITH A NEW TOY, SPECIALLY FOR CHRISTMAS. THE MAJORITY OF US ON HERE ARE PARENTS. AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN FOR THEM
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 1 2010, 03:36 PM~19210316
> *WE ARE NOT DOING THIS FOR US. ITS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR COMMUNITY. THERES NOTHING LIKE A CHILDS SMILE WITH A NEW TOY, SPECIALLY FOR CHRISTMAS. THE MAJORITY OF US ON HERE ARE PARENTS. AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN FOR THEM
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Dec 1 2010, 05:51 PM~19212897
> *Congrats on the new members, you guys looking and doing real GOOD out there. ONE TEAM, ONE DREAM, ONE FAMILY. GT UP!
> *


 :h5: AZ PASSIN THRU.... GT UP............


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 1 2010, 11:23 AM~19208579
> *still got these...$75
> 
> 2 - 14" Chrome Pro Hopper cylinders.  They have never been used.
> ...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 02:22 PM~19211131
> *MISTER ED, SHORTY84, Que la verga LOCO, DOUBLE-O, MAAANDO
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Dec 1 2010, 08:03 PM~19213607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: still remember that concert in Sunrise, Fl


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 1 2010, 08:02 PM~19214135
> *:biggrin:  still remember that concert in Sunrise, Fl
> *


me too that place was smoked out


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

damn was lookin back at some pages from like 2 years ago and I must say Miami Fest, was a HAters Ball back in the day...SHIT! lol


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

ROLLIN LUXURY
:wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Fuck a aqua linc nd a blue sanoma


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

DOUBLE-O, MISTER ED, WAT UP MA NINJAS


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 2 2010, 01:24 AM~19215745
> *Fuck a aqua linc nd a blue sanoma
> *


lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 2 2010, 01:29 AM~19215792
> *DOUBLE-O, MISTER ED, WAT UP MA NINJAS
> *




Que bola


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 2 2010, 12:24 AM~19215745
> *Fuck a aqua linc nd a blue sanoma
> *


fuck some gay ass lavander n purple FOUR door :0 :0 :wave: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 1 2010, 10:38 PM~19215915
> *Que bola
> *


CHILLIN LOKO


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 1 2010, 11:51 PM~19216069
> *fuck some gay ass lavander n purple FOUR door  :0  :0  :wave:  :wave:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck that bucket ass piece of shit ill sell it to you 1500


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, 1bumpercracker
whats good homie GT up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS, 1bumpercracker
WAT UP FAM. GT'S IN THIS BITCH


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 2 2010, 02:34 AM~19216505
> *TEAM BORRACHOS, 1bumpercracker
> WAT UP FAM. GT'S IN THIS BITCH
> *


Que bola loko!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS+Dec 1 2010, 11:30 PM~19216466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA BROTHER ..WE STATE TO STATE AN CROSSING BORDERS  CONGRATS ON THE BIKE CHAPTER ..U GONNA DO BIG THINGS


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 1 2010, 11:58 PM~19216157
> *fuck that bucket ass piece of shit ill sell it to you 1500
> *


I'll give 5 bucks and a kick in the nuts?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 2 2010, 03:54 AM~19217138
> *I'll give 5 bucks and a kick in the nuts?
> *





















*?????*


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 1 2010, 02:24 PM~19209725
> *PITCH BLACC'S MAKE OVER FROM 2 PUMP TO 4...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ITS A BEAUTIFUL THING...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Dec 2 2010, 01:54 AM~19217138
> *I'll give 5 bucks and a kick in the nuts?
> *


Make it 10 bucks n u got a deal


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

_*GOODTIMES MIAMI*_</span></span></span>


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here is an outtake from a shoot I did for "Girls of Lowirder" Magazine. 

Certified Gangster is still lookin Flawless!

Thanks again to the homie Large! :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 2 2010, 07:51 AM~19217782
> *
> *


What it do


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Nov 30 2010, 08:12 PM~19205137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 2 2010, 06:49 AM~19217777
> *Here is an outtake from a shoot I did for "Girls of Lowirder" Magazine.
> 
> Certified Gangster is still lookin Flawless!
> ...


sexy ass model


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 2 2010, 07:06 AM~19217828
> *What it do
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5: STILL SELLING THOSE CHROME PIECES?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 2 2010, 12:16 PM~19218966
> *:nicoderm:  :h5: STILL SELLING THOSE CHROME PIECES?
> *


 if u want call him up 305 877 3316


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 2 2010, 11:27 AM~19218202
> *sexy ass model
> *


:yes:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 2 2010, 11:33 AM~19219616
> *if u want call him up 305 877 3316
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 2 2010, 07:07 AM~19217660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were you find these pics?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 2 2010, 11:16 AM~19218966
> *:nicoderm:  :h5: STILL SELLING THOSE CHROME PIECES?
> *


naw homie there gone


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 2 2010, 12:23 PM~19219962
> *naw homie there gone
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 2 2010, 12:11 PM~19219876
> *were you find these pics?
> *


OFF TOPIC KING


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE*

*CUSTOM BUILT PORTED (10inch) SUB *FOR AN 80s fleetwood/deville OR early 90s fleetwood. ported into the rear deck for great bass. 
SUB AND AMPS NOT INCLUDED. $100.00










*CUSTOM BUILT FIBERGLASS REAR DECK*, with port opening for ported box. 
SPEAKERS NOT INCLUDED. $75.00











*$150 FOR BOTH *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

_*GOODTIMES MIAMI*_</span></span>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Dec 1 2010, 07:03 PM~19213607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooowwwweeeeeeee.......roll a blunt 2 dat!!'.. '''' :420:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 2 2010, 07:12 AM~19217681
> *Make it 10 bucks n u got a deal
> *


you come drop it off right if not no deal :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 2 2010, 12:59 AM~19215526
> *ROLLIN LUXURY
> :wave:
> *


 Que bola chiko


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

2 - 14" chrome pro hopper cylinders....never been installed....$75...call/text 786-294-8015


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 2 2010, 05:29 AM~19217575
> *ITS A BEAUTIFUL THING...
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: YES IT IS


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 2 2010, 01:35 PM~19220449
> *FOR SALE
> 
> CUSTOM BUILT PORTED (10inch) SUB FOR AN 80s fleetwood/deville OR early 90s fleetwood. ported into the rear deck for great bass.
> ...


  PM SENT


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Dec 3 2010, 12:05 AM~19223942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 2 2010, 06:07 AM~19217660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw noooo sure hope the "car" made it,,,u can get another chick but can you get another 58 ??????


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 3 2010, 01:08 AM~19224581
> *aw noooo sure hope the "car" made it,,,u can get another chick but can you get another 58 ??????
> *


That was actually for the show "Southland"


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

I HAVE SOME BRAND NEW YELLOW H I Ds FOR A 94-96 IMPALA $80 

ALL COLORS AVAILABLE, PM ME


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

_*GOODTIMES MIAMI*_</span></span></span>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 3 2010, 08:22 AM~19227371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 3 2010, 10:22 AM~19227371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LETS GET IT!! N TOMM NIGHT GROVE NIGHTS HANGOUT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

claudio??? :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 3 2010, 10:14 AM~19228181
> *claudio???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

mr magic hit me up on a text , i need to get rid off another car .


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

i have all size tires for sale on special.... for any information call me Jason at (786)285-3526...here are some sizes and prizes i have on special 


205-40-17 $49 
215-35-18 $60 
225-40-18 $67 
225-35-20 $75 
245-35-20 $85 
255-35-20 $85 
235-30-22 $100 clearance 
245-30-22 $100 clearance 
255-30-22 $100 clearance 
265-35-22 $100 clearance 
305-40-22 $115 
305-45-22 $116 
255-30-24 $130 
275-25-24 $153 
305-35-24 $142 
295-30-26 $175 
305-30-26 $176 



for any other size i did not mention feel free to call me at anytime of the day...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Dec 3 2010, 07:03 AM~19226978
> *I HAVE SOME BRAND NEW  YELLOW H I Ds FOR A 94-96 IMPALA  $80
> 
> ALL COLORS/CARS  AVAILABLE, PM ME
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 2 2010, 06:17 AM~19217700
> *GOODTIMES MIAMI</span></span></span>
> *


wer u located at :uh:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FatboyR&T_@Dec 3 2010, 01:22 PM~19229449
> *i have all size tires for sale on special.... for any information call me Jason at (786)285-3526...here are some sizes and prizes i have on special
> 205-40-17 $49
> 215-35-18 $60
> ...


Those tires are way too BIG


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MISTER ED
loko wats poppin u gonna be out the 2night


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

Born 2 Die wats good cuz


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 2 2010, 06:07 AM~19217660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


story? :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 3 2010, 05:44 PM~19230030
> *MISTER ED
> loko wats poppin u gonna be out the 2night
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 3 2010, 06:11 PM~19230195
> *story?  :wow:
> *




It's for an episode of south land for 2011. And majestics l.a. Did and episode of NCIS l.a. Too


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 3 2010, 02:45 PM~19230044
> *Born 2 Die wats good cuz
> *


aqui ***** chillin ill c u out there tonight


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

who lives around hollywood thats going to the shop tonight?? Lets me up and rideout


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 3 2010, 05:12 PM~19229816
> *wer u located at :uh:
> *



15996 NW 27 AVE 

If you goin I'll take the cylinders


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 3 2010, 09:00 PM~19231230
> *who lives around hollywood thats going to the shop tonight??  Lets me up and rideout
> *



PM SENT


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

WASHED UP, OFF TO HER NEW HOME


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Juss pulled up to the hang out! Had to take a piss n seen 1times behind walgreens,future reference for my ****** poorin up...


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

couldnt make it buT Im sure my miami peeps, will take some pics...


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

One time for GOOD TIMES C.C "ONE TEAM ONE DREAM"


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I got one pic from tonight............... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Sam.............nothing, checked this morning 7am.


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

TONIGHT


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Dec 4 2010, 07:20 AM~19235101
> *TONIGHT
> 
> 
> ...




whats the address??


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Dec 3 2010, 11:25 PM~19232494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :biggrin: :worship: :worship: one of the orginal o.g in the game


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 4 2010, 09:51 AM~19235784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE TEAM ONE DREAM.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 4 2010, 01:13 PM~19235918
> *ONE TEAM ONE DREAM.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Dec 4 2010, 10:14 AM~19235285
> *whats the address??
> *


IN KENDALL 104ST N US1


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

i have all size tires for sale on special.... for any information call me Jason at (786)285-3526...here are some sizes and prizes i have on special 


205-40-17 $49 
215-35-18 $60 
225-40-18 $67 
225-35-20 $75 
245-35-20 $85 
255-35-20 $85 
235-30-22 $100 clearance 
245-30-22 $100 clearance 
255-30-22 $100 clearance 
265-35-22 $100 clearance 
305-40-22 $115 
305-45-22 $116 
255-30-24 $130 
275-25-24 $153 
305-35-24 $142 
295-30-26 $175 
305-30-26 $176 



for any other size i did not mention feel free to call me at anytime of the day...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 4 2010, 09:51 AM~19235784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :run: :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO
:wave:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:51 PM~19235784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT UP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Dec 4 2010, 04:05 PM~19237474
> *GT UP!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 3 2010, 01:04 PM~19228484
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup O! Hit me up at the number on my sig...i lost all my numbers about 4 months ago


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

CHRISTMAS SALE!!!! ACCUMAX REGULAR SOLENOID








$4.50 EA

ACCUMAX HEAVY DUTY SOLENOID








$6.00 EA

PAYPAL IS UNDER 
[email protected]

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 4 2010, 08:51 AM~19235784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD MIA............. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 4 2010, 07:50 PM~19239634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: 
1 TEAM 1 DREAM


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 4 2010, 10:51 PM~19239646
> *LOOKIN GOOD MIA............. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chichi on 13, TEAM BORRACHOS, LIL ROLY™
. GT in tha House!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 4 2010, 11:38 PM~19242030
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 1 TEAM 1 DREAM
> *


What it do fool..........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 4 2010, 09:51 AM~19235784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work........................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 4 2010, 12:06 PM~19236709
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :cheesy:
> *


Que la verga LOCO........................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

How was last nite...anyone has pics


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2010, 04:52 AM~19243084
> *What it do fool..........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wat up ma ***** how u been


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 4 2010, 09:51 PM~19239646
> *LOOKIN GOOD MIA............. :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

here you go Double O.....


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2010, 07:53 AM~19243086
> *Tight work........................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wats good my nigg!!! Thanks homie


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:51 PM~19235784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean cutty bro..


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 5 2010, 02:17 PM~19244240
> *clean cutty bro..
> *


Thanks homie!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2010, 05:28 AM~19243129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i took some with claudio's camera not sure how they came out.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 5 2010, 10:13 AM~19243927
> *here you go Double O.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 5 2010, 02:26 PM~19244317
> *Thanks homie!!!!
> *


lookin forward to see it on the bumper..


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 5 2010, 02:44 PM~19244437
> *lookin forward to see it on the bumper..
> *


Real soon!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 5 2010, 12:07 PM~19244571
> *Real soon!!
> *


shit ***** gonna wake up the dead :biggrin: :biggrin: GT'S ALL DAY


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

1 TEAM 1 DREAM GT'S UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

CAN'T LEAVE EURO MAFIA OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

need 15 foot hose 3/8


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Dec 5 2010, 12:55 PM~19244919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT GTS


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 5 2010, 09:35 AM~19243748
> *wat up ma ***** how u been
> *


Chillin........buildin !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Dropping off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Leaving.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2010, 02:09 PM~19245329
> *Chillin........buildin !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


thats wats up :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## singlepiston96 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2010, 02:34 PM~19244368
> *i took some with claudio's camera not sure how they came out.....
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2010, 05:11 PM~19245348
> *Dropping off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 5 2010, 07:58 PM~19246532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nobody got pics from lastnite...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Dec 5 2010, 05:01 PM~19246568
> *LOOKIN GOOD !!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GT'S ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

2 - 14" Chrome prohopper cylinders. never been used. $70, these need to go asap. call/text 786-294-8015.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 5 2010, 04:58 PM~19246532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWITCHITTER, caprice ridah, ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE, *ROLLIN LUXURY*

what dey do baller!....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2010, 04:57 PM~19246527
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2010, 09:49 PM~19247529
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats good


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2010, 07:07 PM~19247668
> *Whats good
> *


Just doing it fool.................hows the fam ?????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2010, 06:03 PM~19246586
> *Nobody got pics from lastnite...
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 5 2010, 07:35 PM~19247900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work..............................


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn lowriding is back in the M.I.A


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2010, 10:15 PM~19247730
> *Just doing it fool.................hows the fam ?????
> *


Everyone good...thanks for asking


"bad luck" been good to me lately :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 5 2010, 10:35 PM~19247900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:   SHIT I MISSED OUT...GOOD TURN OUT FROM WHAT I SEE IN THESE PICS...THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 5 2010, 11:28 PM~19248373
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:     SHIT I MISSED OUT...GOOD TURN OUT FROM WHAT I SEE IN THESE PICS...THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS
> *


me too man :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2010, 04:11 PM~19245348
> *Dropping off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YOU GOT ME


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 5 2010, 04:11 PM~19245348
> *Dropping off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking for some 20" vogues


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

big body parts car in hialeah hit up rusty 786 399 6507


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Dec 5 2010, 01:02 PM~19244972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

yo ant (radio sound) Mr Figueroa LMFAOO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 5 2010, 07:35 PM~19247900
> *
> 
> 
> ...




EVERYONE DECIDED TO PARK IN THE SMALLEST BP IN MIAMI BUT EVERYONE LOOKED STRONG AND THE RIDE THRU THE GROVE WAS NICE GREAT TURNOUT NEXT 1ST SATURDAY OF JANUARY WE DO IT AGAIN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 5 2010, 11:46 PM~19248545
> *me too man  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2010, 07:29 AM~19251366
> *big body parts car in hialeah hit up rusty 786 399 6507
> 
> 
> ...


how is the interior


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING MIAMI GOODTIMES PASSING BY


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 6 2010, 01:06 PM~19252288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...98397&hl=fish65


Miscl. brake parts for sale


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

65/66 frame for sale or trade
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...88088&hl=fish65


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE*

*CUSTOM BUILT PORTED (10inch) SUB *FOR AN 80s fleetwood/deville OR early 90s fleetwood. ported into the rear deck for great bass. 
SUB AND AMPS NOT INCLUDED. $100.00










*CUSTOM BUILT FIBERGLASS REAR DECK*, with port opening for ported box. 
SPEAKERS NOT INCLUDED. $75.00









*$150 FOR BOTH *


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2010, 07:29 AM~19251366
> *big body parts car in hialeah hit up rusty 786 399 6507
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 6 2010, 08:15 AM~19251575
> *EVERYONE DECIDED TO PARK IN THE SMALLEST BP IN MIAMI BUT EVERYONE LOOKED STRONG AND THE RIDE THRU THE GROVE WAS NICE GREAT TURNOUT NEXT 1ST SATURDAY OF JANUARY WE DO IT AGAIN
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 6 2010, 01:19 PM~19253830
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pts/2093787993.html


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 5 2010, 09:26 PM~19248942
> *:biggrin: YOU GOT ME
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

i got regal rockers for sale


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Wats GOOD!!!!! MIAMI


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I never noticed but I took these new 14" cylinders I have apart and noticed the casings were not the same size by about 1/4"-1/2". Both shafts are the same size. Would the small size difference of the casings cause a problem or make a difference? When all the way closed, standing up they are both the same size but on one cylinder the shaft sticks out just a bit more than the other. 










 :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

PANCHOS OREO COOKIE G.N


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 6 2010, 10:53 AM~19251464
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> yo ant (radio sound) Mr Figueroa LMFAOO
> *


Lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2010, 02:16 AM~19260059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the M baby...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 6 2010, 10:57 PM~19259831
> *Lol
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

got this rear ashtrays for the lac.



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

, Que la verga LOCO, :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MISTER ED

tengo algo pa ti hit me up


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 7 2010, 02:25 PM~19263021
> *MISTER ED
> 
> tengo algo pa ti hit me up
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 22" stamped daytons 1200 , clean


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 6 2010, 11:45 PM~19258212
> *I never noticed but I took these new 14" cylinders I have apart and noticed the casings were not the same size by about 1/4"-1/2".  Both shafts are the same size.  Would the small size difference of the casings cause a problem or make a difference?  When all the way closed, standing up they are both the same size but on one cylinder the shaft sticks out just a bit more than the other.
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think it will


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, RoLLiN ShReK, *SWITCHITTER*

:wave: Was good g


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 7 2010, 04:22 PM~19265517
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, RoLLiN ShReK, SWITCHITTER
> 
> ...


Wat dey do primo!..... here looking at some shocking things on L.I.L.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WHATS GOOD BIG M :biggrin: 


yBFMqrQAx3g&feature=


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 4 2010, 09:51 AM~19235784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Dec 7 2010, 01:16 AM~19260059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Still Hated*, caprice ridah


WUZUP MA ***** :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 7 2010, 05:57 PM~19265827
> *WHATS GOOD BIG M :biggrin:
> yBFMqrQAx3g&feature=
> *


Terrible. What a way to ruin a song a good song. :uh:


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

you ant ready for this shit is old


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Dec 8 2010, 07:59 AM~19270592
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*no info on here what day and time......*


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 6 2010, 11:45 PM~19258212
> *I never noticed but I took these new 14" cylinders I have apart and noticed the casings were not the same size by about 1/4"-1/2".  Both shafts are the same size.  Would the small size difference of the casings cause a problem or make a difference?  When all the way closed, standing up they are both the same size but on one cylinder the shaft sticks out just a bit more than the other.
> 
> 
> ...



do u have pic of bottom part of shaft??

if the bottom part of the casing lines up the same on both cylinders then u will be fine. thats means the donut n cup will be at the same level when u mount them to the rear. so the only issue u will have is it might look a lil off inside the trunk.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 8 2010, 06:37 AM~19270793
> *no info on here what day and time......
> *












registration starts at 10 show starts at noon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, Que la verga LOCO



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 8 2010, 01:50 PM~19272227
> *MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, Que la verga LOCO
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Que bolaa!!!!


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

WATS good good timers


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's what you missed CHULOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's good peoples right there


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Dec 7 2010, 08:45 PM~19268072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Dec 8 2010, 03:12 PM~19272895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Cool peeps


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

M!STER ED, 94pimplac, Made You A Hater, SHORTY84, sour diesel, caddyboy, GbodyonD's, RoLLiN ShReK



*AFTERNOON M!AM!*


:wave:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I got a job at firestone so maybe might have hookup on the 13 firestones soon - will keep yall posted.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 8 2010, 06:45 PM~19274866
> *I got a job at firestone so maybe might have hookup on the 13 firestones soon - will keep yall posted.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 8 2010, 03:45 PM~19274866
> *I got a job at firestone so maybe might have hookup on the 13 firestones soon - will keep yall posted.
> *


firestone discontinued their 13" whitewall tires from what i heard.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 8 2010, 02:11 PM~19272380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

For those who cant find the December 2010 LOWRIDER GIRLS Magazine, you can view it here.....

<a href=\'http://img194.imageshack.us/i/lowridergirlsmagazineno.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7213/lowridergirlsmagazineno.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>


<a href=\'http://s144.hotfile.com/get/0c8b2820d0a2bdce5bdec4adb7fc4778a057963b/4d004026/1/b57f571c94dd752c/4bf2aa3/1571968/L0wrid0Girl0201011012.rar\' target=\'_blank\'>LOWRIDER GIRLS</a>

*Congrats to the owners of these 305 rides  *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

93brougham
:wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MISTER ED, LOKO WATS POPPIN


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 8 2010, 08:45 PM~19277730
> *For those who cant find the December 2010 LOWRIDER GIRLS Magazine, you can view it here.....
> 
> <a href=\'http://img194.imageshack.us/i/lowridergirlsmagazineno.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7213/lowridergirlsmagazineno.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 8 2010, 11:11 PM~19277988
> *93brougham
> :wave:
> *


whut it do


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 8 2010, 11:54 PM~19278507
> *MISTER ED, LOKO WATS POPPIN
> *



*WHATS POPP!N P!MP*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 9 2010, 05:58 AM~19281527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'll have vol 8 dvd's in hand tomorrow , pm me to lock yours down .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2010, 10:29 PM~19279573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 badass lac O


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 9 2010, 03:04 PM~19284214
> *badass lac O
> *



psycho wats good ***** u in mia already :biggrin:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Selling 2 12" Kicker Comps. Open for trades or hit me up with an offer.


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

for sale let me know if interested $500 message me or email at [email protected]


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I NEED ANOTHER OR NEW RIDE...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

LOOKING FOR A SET OF 8INCH PISTONS


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

where are all the pics from Saturday


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 9 2010, 09:11 PM~19286722
> *where are all the pics from Saturday
> *




Go back a few pages...... Claudio post them up


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *Chulow, MISTER ED*

Was good homies. :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 9 2010, 09:19 PM~19286805
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Chulow, MISTER ED
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 9 2010, 09:19 PM~19286805
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, Chulow, MISTER ED
> 
> ...



What's good Tito how u been chicho


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

REGAL PARTS FOR SALE 83-87


Left/Right Fender 
(cutout for lights) 

Right Fender 
(no cutout) 

$50 EACH 




















2 Hoods $100 EACH 











Rear Glass $25 










2 Rear chrome bumpers 
$80 EACH











CONTACT: GEO (786)318-8208


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a 93 fleetwood for sale and I also have 2 brand new white wall tires 155 80 r30 $80 for both 786 378 3124


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 10 2010, 06:49 PM~19294942
> *:wave:
> *




:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 10 2010, 04:11 PM~19295132
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


  WATS UP ED HOWS THE LAC TREATING YOU? :scrutinize:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO
:nicoderm:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Im trying to find out some info on a monte carlo for sale in my area. The owner doesnt know if its a v6 or v8. long story short it was his dads car and got serviced by the local mechanic in town(good mech.) it has damage to the front/driver side which needs fender,hood,header panel and bumper from what i can see. he is 45min. away and i havent got a change to check it out but if you guys can help me with any info on engine it might have and model id be greatfull. it has bucket seats and a center console which i thought only ss or turbo models came in but again i dont know about monte carlos from year to year.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Dec 10 2010, 09:05 PM~19296123
> *Im trying to find out some info on a monte carlo for sale in my area. The owner doesnt know if its a v6 or v8. long story short it was his dads car and got serviced by the local mechanic in town(good mech.) it has damage to the front/driver side which needs fender,hood,header panel and bumper from what i can see. he is 45min. away and i havent got a change to check it out but if you guys can help me with any info on engine it might have and model id be greatfull. it has bucket seats and a center console which i thought only ss or turbo models came in but again i dont know about monte carlos from year to year.
> 
> 
> ...


its an 86 with a 4.3 fuel injected v6


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 10 2010, 07:32 PM~19295304
> * WATS UP ED HOWS THE LAC TREATING YOU? :scrutinize:
> *






Which one :biggrin: Remember I have two.......


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2010, 09:29 PM~19296949
> *its an 86 with a 4.3 fuel injected v6
> *


Damn good lookn out man! How did u know that??


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Dec 10 2010, 06:05 PM~19296123
> *Im trying to find out some info on a monte carlo for sale in my area. The owner doesnt know if its a v6 or v8. long story short it was his dads car and got serviced by the local mechanic in town(good mech.) it has damage to the front/driver side which needs fender,hood,header panel and bumper from what i can see. he is 45min. away and i havent got a change to check it out but if you guys can help me with any info on engine it might have and model id be greatfull. it has bucket seats and a center console which i thought only ss or turbo models came in but again i dont know about monte carlos from year to year.
> 
> 
> ...


that car is in the keys i seen it its pretty clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Dec 10 2010, 08:53 PM~19297566
> *that car is in the keys i seen it its pretty clean
> *


***** you must be bored as fuck!!! come get your DVD fool.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

on the way


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Dec 10 2010, 10:53 PM~19297566
> *that car is in the keys i seen it its pretty clean
> *


 How bad is the front end?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## GregB (Jan 12, 2010)

Just passing by the Page looking good out there  
:wave:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

yo OMAR thanks for the hids homie lookin hard....


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

anyone wanna run for some paper?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:03 AM~19301058
> *yo OMAR thanks for the hids homie lookin hard....
> 
> 
> ...


You re welcome, it looks good!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]

vol 8 in stock , hit me up for your copy


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 11 2010, 05:08 PM~19302136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD *****  LETS PAINT THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 11 2010, 03:12 PM~19302161
> *LOOKING GOOD *****   LETS PAINT THAT SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


Coming very soon my *****.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 11 2010, 03:26 PM~19302215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 11 2010, 03:08 PM~19302136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :happysad:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 11 2010, 03:12 PM~19302161
> *LOOKING GOOD *****   LETS PAINT THAT SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


 X (2) 85's :biggrin:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:03 AM~19301058
> *yo OMAR thanks for the hids homie lookin hard....
> 
> 
> ...


Get ready to get stoped like a mother fucker


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Y DO U THINK I NEVER PUT THEM IN... NO MORE TICKETS...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 11 2010, 02:03 PM~19301058
> *yo OMAR thanks for the hids homie lookin hard....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:09 AM~19301084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


H I Ds FOR ALL CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES.

ALL YEARS/MODELS, ALL COLORS


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT A 03' LINC T.C. THEY WANT TO TRADE FOR...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ALSO 4/S 1500.00 87 MONTE LS


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Where the GoodTimers at???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 11:47 PM~19304155
> *Where the GoodTimers at???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 10:47 PM~19304155
> *Where the GoodTimers at???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

What's/When is the biggest lowrider show in florida. I want try to make it out there sometime in 2011.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 08:47 PM~19304155
> *Where the GoodTimers at???
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....................... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 08:47 PM~19304155
> *Where the GoodTimers at???
> 
> 
> ...



that model was super thick , i was like :wow: when i saw her..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOOD LOOKING OUT , MY BOY CHRIS IS SUPER HAPPY . 

seen the picture you sent him, came out real good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hit me up for your dvd


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 12 2010, 12:47 PM~19306704
> *that model was super thick , i was like  :wow: when i saw her..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GOOD LOOKING OUT , MY BOY CHRIS IS SUPER HAPPY .
> ...


No prob man. Thanks for setting me up with him. Mad cool dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 11:47 PM~19304155
> *Where the GoodTimers at???
> 
> 
> ...


loco they both look good


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 12 2010, 01:13 PM~19306859
> *loco they both look good
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 11 2010, 05:43 PM~19303010
> *Get ready to get stoped like a mother fucker
> *


im used to it,,,,,aint nothing new


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 12 2010, 01:39 AM~19304878
> *X2*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:12 AM~19301096
> *anyone wanna run for some paper?
> 
> 
> ...


i got someone that will for big paper though 20 stack....my dog zx14 running real hard he got work done to his bike....not illegal street per say


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 12 2010, 11:56 AM~19307437
> *i got someone that will for big paper though 20 stack....my dog zx14 running real hard he got work done to his bike....not illegal street per say
> *


iif i had 20 stacks id say yes, for 500 im down...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 12 2010, 02:07 PM~19308270
> *iif i had 20 stacks id say yes, for 500 im down...
> *


all motor not boosted or on drugs...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2010, 05:16 PM~19308342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ok do the front...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good MIA, Texas passin thru showin luv


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 12 2010, 03:02 PM~19308707
> *ok do the front...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: is the only thing I have to say


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2010, 02:16 PM~19308342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 12 2010, 06:02 PM~19308707
> *ok do the front...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2010, 02:16 PM~19308342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2010, 02:16 PM~19308342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I finaly got my shit running good enough to go crooze again

ill be out at towers I guess on friday in this


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

22" tires I have 5 of them on two sets of rims that arnt complete for sale $400 obo for all 5 tires. With rims tires still have 75% life left Size 265/35/22


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 11 2010, 02:12 PM~19301096
> *anyone wanna run for some paper?
> 
> 
> ...


i will ............................


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Dec 12 2010, 05:55 PM~19309815
> *i will ............................
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  whatya got


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Dec 12 2010, 08:55 PM~19309815
> *i will ............................
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: Damn I thought that bike you have was a show bike...baller


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 11 2010, 07:32 PM~19303763
> *ALSO 4/S 1500.00 87 MONTE LS
> 
> 
> ...


you not selling the linc?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THAT LINC BEEN GONE FOR A YEAR NOW....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 12 2010, 08:29 PM~19311059
> *:uh:  :biggrin: Damn I thought that bike you have was a show bike...baller
> *


It is.............................. :biggrin: 
But it runs to.............and we aint skeered.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Dec 12 2010, 05:55 PM~19309815
> *i will ............................
> *


 :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 13 2010, 09:40 AM~19313805
> *It is.............................. :biggrin:
> But it runs to.............and we aint skeered.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 11 2010, 03:08 PM~19302136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: /call me :happysad:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 13 2010, 07:11 AM~19313909
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 12 2010, 02:09 PM~19308281
> *all motor not boosted or on drugs...
> *


ill see what up


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

got some all black 2002-2004 altima interior(front, back seats,and doorpanels) for sale need them gone ASAP!!! if you kno anyone thats interested hit me up


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 03:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

TTT, miss Miami, 10 degrees difference here in Sarasota...too cold


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone got the number to bill the pinstripe guy


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 12 2010, 05:16 PM~19308342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, *chichi on 13*, monte24
Was good g estas perdidoo


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Dec 13 2010, 05:32 PM~19316309
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROLLIN LUXURY, chichi on 13, monte24
> Was good g estas perdidoo
> *


naw cuz in da low u feel me


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

mR fIGUEROA PSSSHHSHHTT STOP RIGHT THERE 

CHI CHI ON 13`S WASSAAA HOMIEE


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 13 2010, 05:47 PM~19316415
> *mR fIGUEROA PSSSHHSHHTT STOP RIGHT THERE
> 
> CHI CHI ON 13`S WASSAAA HOMIEE
> *


wats good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 13 2010, 01:15 PM~19315762
> *anyone got the number to bill the pinstripe guy
> *


Bill 954-868-0417


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 02:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean looking good


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 13 2010, 10:26 AM~19313945
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  /call me :happysad:
> *


and you call me


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 12:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 13 2010, 04:03 PM~19316974
> *and you call me
> *


And you can go ahead and call me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fuckin cold alabaoooooo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 03:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 12 2010, 10:42 PM~19310613
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    whatya got
> *


which one 04 busa or 05 turbo gsxr 1000 .............................  :biggrin: ..............................we can meet at the track anytime no less than a stack.............................


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 13 2010, 07:27 PM~19317119
> *And you can go ahead and call me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


and what should i call you lil brother........................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 12:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 02:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good Dre


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 13 2010, 01:48 PM~19315207
> *got some all black 2002-2004 altima interior(front, back seats,and doorpanels) for sale need them gone ASAP!!! if you kno anyone thats interested hit me up
> *


will u sell just the fronts?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DIRTY SOUTH RADIO ONLINE WILL BE BROADCASTING LIVE ON WWW.DIRTYSOUTHRADIOONLINE.COM WE WILL ALSO BE LIVE ON USTREAM & 88.7 FM MIAMI SAT DEC 18TH @ THE BIGG E CUSTOMS & EXCLUSIVE BARBERS CAR SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD FLORIDA ADDRESS 1801 N 68TH AVE THAT'S TAFT STREET & 68 AVE FOR MORE INFO ON THE CAR SHOW CALL 954-931-9006 MAKE SURE U COME BY AND SAY HI


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Dec 14 2010, 12:16 AM~19320487
> *will u sell just the fronts?
> *


yea id sell just the front... id do 70 for em???


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 13 2010, 07:03 PM~19316974
> *and you call me
> *


call me too i got a new phone :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Dec 13 2010, 07:42 PM~19318824
> *and what should i call you lil brother........................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 14 2010, 05:31 AM~19322159
> *call me too i got a new phone  :biggrin:
> *


did he call you yet.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 14 2010, 08:51 AM~19322196
> *:uh:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yall two crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr lowrider305, Who Productions
:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 14 2010, 06:51 AM~19322616
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr lowrider305, Who Productions
> :0
> *


Freezing...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Dec 14 2010, 10:59 AM~19322659
> *Freezing...!
> *


ya I know...I start work at 11


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 12:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GT'S UP LOOKS GOOD DRE


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 08:47 PM~19304155
> *Where the GoodTimers at???
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/snow621/006.jpg


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 14 2010, 08:03 AM~19322676
> *GT'S UP LOOKS GOOD DRE
> *


 niceeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTM1234_@Dec 14 2010, 11:12 AM~19322723
> *http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/snow621/006.jpg
> *


What the fuck type of Benz is that??? :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

the new roadster benz.....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 12:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   Clean set up


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 14 2010, 08:53 AM~19322205
> *did he call you yet.................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he called me.......


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 14 2010, 08:53 AM~19322205
> *did he call you yet.................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nothing yet :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 14 2010, 12:50 PM~19323274
> *he called me.......
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 14 2010, 12:50 PM~19323274
> *he called me.......
> *


me too..... But he was offering me felatio..... :wow:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 12:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 11 2010, 07:12 PM~19301096
> *anyone wanna run for some paper?
> 
> 
> ...











weres the race goin to be I'm down


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Dec 14 2010, 10:07 AM~19323416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you told him....................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 14 2010, 07:47 AM~19322601
> *yall two crazy  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Hes lonely..................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 14 2010, 09:50 AM~19323274
> *he called me.......
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 14 2010, 05:37 PM~19325358
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Hes lonely..................
> *


***.................... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Dec 14 2010, 04:28 PM~19326154
> ****.................... :0  :biggrin:
> *


That aint what u said the other weekend...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 14 2010, 05:37 PM~19325358
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Hes lonely..................
> *


LOL...damn steve you never pickup your phone


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Any one knows where to get 1" whitewall tires?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

A little something for everyone


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 14 2010, 09:56 PM~19327416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

solo creations nick

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2091890260.html


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> weres the race goin to be I'm down
> [/quote lets do it


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

A little video i made with some old miami footage, and a clip from el maestro  






sorry for the quality... it was shot with a 5 megapixel camera.. :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

FOR SALE! This frame is from a '95 uncut Cadillac. The frame feature the following:

Boxed in 3/16 plate from front to rear door area
Plated in 5/16 on sides and 3/16 top and bottom from rear door area to rear.
Molded in exposed areas
Split/pinched belly
Gusset style upper ears
C channel bridge w tubing strong backs
Custom dropped 4 link setup (brackets on frame)

Asking 2650$ or best offer
Willing to ship. You setup the transport.

The color of the frame is a mint green. I'll give the entire gallon of paint w the frame. Only painted in bottom never got turned to paint the top. It has accumulated surface rust on top portion.


































PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 15 2010, 07:01 AM~19331193
> *A little video i made with some old miami footage, and a clip from el maestro
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 15 2010, 04:01 AM~19331193
> *A little video i made with some old miami footage, and a clip from el maestro
> 
> 
> ...


nice video homie.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 15 2010, 04:01 AM~19331193
> *A little video i made with some old miami footage, and a clip from el maestro
> 
> 
> ...



good shit loco... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 15 2010, 04:01 AM~19331193
> *A little video i made with some old miami footage, and a clip from el maestro
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Vid brings back lots of memories!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 15 2010, 04:01 AM~19331193
> *A little video i made with some old miami footage, and a clip from el maestro
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Dec 15 2010, 04:35 AM~19331250
> *FOR SALE! This frame is from a '95 uncut Cadillac. The frame feature the following:
> 
> Boxed in 3/16 plate from front to rear door area
> ...


 :0 :0    Damn...................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 14 2010, 06:24 PM~19327077
> *LOL...damn steve you never pickup your phone
> *


Every time i pick it up...i drop it....now its a Brokeberry............


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 15 2010, 04:11 PM~19334096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 15 2010, 01:11 PM~19334096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 15 2010, 04:11 PM~19334096
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*! M!SS MY LADY.........*



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 15 2010, 03:11 PM~19334096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2009, 05:25 PM~12850542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
WE NEED A NEW PIC......ITS BEEN ALMOST 2 YEARS.....*



:biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

just a little info The wall along I-95 in Miami with all the graffiti on it 
where a lot of you took pics with your cars has been re-done,
along with the whole neighborhood.. So there are plenty of places for dope flix.
(I posted a few in the art and music forum under graffiti)....


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 15 2010, 01:39 PM~19334326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ala chinga!!!! she can get it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 15 2010, 02:56 PM~19335094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok she won


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 15 2010, 04:06 PM~19334064
> *Every time i pick it up...i drop it....now its a Brokeberry............
> *


wow


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 13 2010, 07:47 AM~19313826
> *i ran across a good bunch of these  :biggrin: . there made very well, come with a five year warranty on anything but scratches and rubber ripping, if the rubber does ever rip or get mangled i will send replacemants for cost of shipping only. as you can see in the picture they are fully padded to protect the chrome. i also send a 24inch bar so you do not have to carry a jack handle to use them, price is $65 shipped in the states. im currently looking for a wholesale supply on the grips and if i can sell enough i might end up lowering the price if all goes well. they are also coated with a durable "hammer like" finish. i have passed a few of these on to a couple friends and they seem to really like them. here are the pictures, it was snowing out and my wife would only help inside lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i have battery charger forsale call 786-380-6468 if you need one


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have a piston pump all chrome for $450.00 call if you need it 
786-380-6468


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 11 2010, 03:08 PM~19302136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> > weres the race goin to be I'm down
> > [/quote lets do it
> 
> 
> I do have a turbo on it. :biggrin:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

CLUB KING OF DIAMONDS ALL CAR CLUBS IN FOR FREE B4 10. HAVE UR CLUB GEAR ON!! MORE INFO SOON!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Miami305Rida, BUBBA-D

WUS UP BUBBA


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm looking for a g-body to use for a daily. If you have one or know someone selling one let me know. Thanks


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orli1909_@Nov 17 2010, 02:14 PM~19092635
> *Got a 93 Caddy Big Body. Open to Trades or cash offers. All orginal I am the second owner, clean carfax, about 115K everything works, just got 4 brand new tires with the 1" white wall, not really looking for nothing specific. open to a full size truck or maybe something juiced or ???... NO PROJECTS! Call or Text me offers....  786-371-3139
> 
> 
> ...


Still got this... Im looking for a square tahoe, suburban or 1500 pickup... someones gotta want this big body. Still driving it daily... let me know


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:wow: miami fest turned into el pulgero lol

every1 is selling everything


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 16 2010, 12:36 PM~19342952
> *:wow:  miami fest turned into el pulgero lol
> 
> every1 is selling everything
> *


so are u interested in the back seats and door panels???


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 16 2010, 10:36 AM~19342952
> *:wow:  miami fest turned into el pulgero lol
> 
> every1 is selling everything
> *


nope its called PPL PUTTING THEIR CARS AWAY FOr THE PICNIC THAT EVERYONE IS WAITING FOR TO HAV A GOODTIME :biggrin: 
TIME FOR A PLAN "B" :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIMES........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*FUCK IT THIS IS A SICK ASS LINCOLN TC................*






























:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 13 2010, 01:45 PM~19315577
> *oh yeah. just missing the 63 and im set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



  
LOOKING GOOD


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 16 2010, 02:08 PM~19344054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool, we'll be there.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 16 2010, 02:20 PM~19344620
> *
> LOOKING GOOD
> *


IS OK... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 16 2010, 03:27 PM~19344677
> *IS OK... :biggrin:
> *


LOL . HOPE U ENJOY IT .


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHT PIMPIN_@Dec 16 2010, 02:30 PM~19344698
> *LOL . HOPE U ENJOY IT .
> *


does it wrk :wow:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 16 2010, 04:37 PM~19345243
> *does it  wrk :wow:
> *


LOL . MISS ME AT WORK? HOWS TLF?


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 16 2010, 03:58 PM~19344474
> *FUCK IT THIS IS A SICK ASS LINCOLN TC................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damm


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 16 2010, 11:36 AM~19342952
> *:wow:  miami fest turned into el pulgero lol
> 
> every1 is selling everything
> *



Lowrider dvd's for sale....$5.00 , tommorow at the hangout.

One piece California bumper rear for 59 Impala


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2010, 08:28 PM~19346646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: :biggrin: THAT SHIT CRAZY.


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Selling a brand new #9 Marzocchi gear (Gladius) also still got brand new 63 IMP Hood, 2 Full Doors and Driver Side Quater panel hit me up if anything,, 7863167292</span>


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2010, 09:28 PM~19346646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



saw that shit last night LMAO...where the hell did that castle nut come from?? Its funny too because the guy was workin on the driver side and the spring popped out of the passenger side...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 16 2010, 09:45 PM~19346786
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin: THAT SHIT CRAZY.
> *


Yes sir


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 16 2010, 10:42 PM~19347283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the man right there GT^


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Dec 15 2010, 09:23 PM~19338556
> *I do have a turbo on it. :biggrin:
> *


of course you know if it had a turbo it wouldnt have a exhaust pipe on the rear,,,,nice try tho,,,besides that r1 is a bit "outdated" any day any time..


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Dec 15 2010, 09:23 PM~19338556
> *I do have a turbo on it. :biggrin:
> *


show me some pics of that turbo cuz lookin at that pic ,i dont see one,,,,and a turbo ona short wheelbase bike isnt functional theres no way you could even run it without the wheel not goin up,, so yea :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 16 2010, 07:42 PM~19347283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TIMES CC CAPRICE EL MATON


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 16 2010, 01:58 PM~19344474
> *FUCK IT THIS IS A SICK ASS LINCOLN TC................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone know any good soda blasters in the Miami/Hialeah area that can take work in with out a long waiting list?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Swamp Cooler for sale 
$450 obo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

registration starts at 10 show begins at 12


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

DIRTY SOUTH RADIO ONLINE WILL BE BROADCASTING LIVE ON WWW.DIRTYSOUTHRADIOONLINE.COM WE WILL ALSO 
BE LIVE ON USTREAM & 88.7 FM MIAMI SAT DEC 18TH @ THE BIGG E CUSTOMS & EXCLUSIVE BARBERS CAR SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD FLORIDA ADDRESS 1801 N 68TH AVE THAT'S TAFT STREET & 68 AVE IN THE WIN DIXIE PLAZA
FOR MORE INFO ON THE CAR SHOW CALL 954-931-9006 MAKE SURE U COME BY AND SAY HI GET A FREE CD


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 16 2010, 07:42 PM~19347283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2010, 06:28 PM~19346646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Dec 17 2010, 05:46 PM~19353962
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hello sir!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have some 15in wires for sale?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*TODAY

















*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 17 2010, 11:48 PM~19358415
> *Hello sir!!!!
> *


Que vuelta my nig! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 16 2010, 04:58 PM~19344474
> *FUCK IT THIS IS A SICK ASS LINCOLN TC................
> 
> 
> ...


that is nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who...Look what I found homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305, sour diesel, Da Beast21
*FROM THE SHOW TO THE STREET'S...WHATS GOOD YALL BIG M HOMIES*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Wut up batman


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 19 2010, 12:49 AM~19364692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Have had my HID's for 3 years and I got a ticket right now. "Unsafe Equipment"? He says its too blue!?!? Motherfucker!


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> show me some pics of that turbo cuz lookin at that pic ,i dont see one,,,,and a turbo ona short wheelbase bike isnt functional theres no way you could even run it without the wheel not goin up,, so yea :uh:
> [/quote


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 18 2010, 10:39 PM~19364990
> *Have had my HID's for 3 years and I got a ticket right now.  "Unsafe Equipment"?  He says its too blue!?!?  Motherfucker!
> *



that's some bullshit!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2010, 01:57 AM~19365121
> *that's some bullshit!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

for the Graff heads in here....



> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Dec 17 2010, 11:39 PM~19357416
> *:0 This is amazing; here's the story behind it...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

I LIKE THE REMIX


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that rain was heavy....


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 19 2010, 08:14 AM~19366508
> *for the Graff heads in here....
> *


germany and europe always get down !!!
chick with skills is sexy as fuck lol
1000+ cans 
wish i had time to still fuck with it


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 19 2010, 10:14 AM~19366508
> *for the Graff heads in here....
> *


I SEEN THAT SHIT THATS A BAD BITCH RITE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 19 2010, 02:22 PM~19367657
> *I SEEN THAT SHIT THATS A BAD BITCH RITE THERE.  :biggrin:
> *


I got a pic for youuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sneak peek of the caddy now.....











sorry pic was taken with my Iphone... woek in progress... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 18 2010, 09:49 PM~19364692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It never ends......................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Dec 19 2010, 02:16 PM~19368291
> *Sneak peek of the caddy now.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I did this today at 2am :happysad:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2010, 03:36 PM~19368766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep doing it fool........tight work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, REST IN PEACE c.c, 93brougham, Que la verga LOCO
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

anybody goin to carol mart...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 19 2010, 06:46 PM~19368835
> *Keep doing it fool........tight work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks a lot homie I'm tryin


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Selling my 96 GMC Sonoma.
3.5" Fabtech lift spindles up front, shackles on rear.
all black interior, black outside.
blacked out tail lights, HID's.
Brand new MT tires not mounted yet with stickers still on em.
4cyl 117k miles
I have pulled my boat all over Florida with this truck for the last year. 
I also have a brand new pair of real SS power mirrors for it new in the box that I'll throw in.


3k o.b.o.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2010, 06:36 PM~19368766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Dec 19 2010, 04:16 PM~19368291
> *Sneak peek of the caddy now.....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :0 DAM THAT SHIT IS LOOKING RAW!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2010, 05:36 PM~19368766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CAME OUT GOOD ***** :biggrin:


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2010, 06:52 PM~19369279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey would you by any chance have more pics of that sky blue c10?/


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Dec 19 2010, 02:16 PM~19368291
> *Sneak peek of the caddy now.....
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: ssssshhhhhhh................ lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 19 2010, 10:26 PM~19370478
> *CAME OUT GOOD *****  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacks_@Dec 19 2010, 10:41 PM~19370633
> *hey would you by any chance have more pics of that sky blue c10?/
> *


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=153...150688604954202

ill check my memory cards tho for you


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 19 2010, 07:25 PM~19369107
> *Still Hated, REST IN PEACE c.c, 93brougham, Que la verga LOCO
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



Wut It Dew Whoaday :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

*got a vert top for a G body for sale (not electric) *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LAST NIGHT IN CAROL CITY..................Alex B DAY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 18 2010, 10:39 PM~19364990
> *Have had my HID's for 3 years and I got a ticket right now.  "Unsafe Equipment"?  He says its too blue!?!?  Motherfucker!
> *



take it to court with a receipt of a place who installs lights and have them put on it that they removed the unsafe equipment (lights) that you were cited for and just pay a dismissal of 7.50 or something like that


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Dec 20 2010, 07:13 AM~19373814
> *take it to court with a receipt of a place who installs lights and have them put on it that they removed the unsafe equipment (lights) that you were cited for and just pay a dismissal of 7.50 or something like that
> *


OR JUST TAKE A PIC OF ANOTHER WHITE TC AND TAKE THAT TO COURT AND THEY'LL THROW IT OUT...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 15 2010, 04:13 PM~19334687
> *
> WE NEED A NEW PIC......ITS BEEN ALMOST 2 YEARS.....
> :biggrin:
> *


How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RAW


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 20 2010, 11:11 AM~19374027
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...





Right clicked and saved....... :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 20 2010, 08:11 AM~19374027
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 20 2010, 01:47 PM~19375387
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

One more before I leave work.


















Inspiration. . .


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 20 2010, 10:15 AM~19374051
> *RAW
> *


Thanks


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 20 2010, 08:11 AM~19374027
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

More Inspiration. . .


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

GOODTIMES 1 TEAM 1 DREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 19 2010, 10:40 PM~19371231
> *http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=153...150688604954202
> 
> ill check my memory cards tho for you
> *


  good looking out


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 20 2010, 09:11 AM~19374027
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN....RIGHT CLICK, SAVE!!!! BAD ASS!! THANKS FOR SHARING... :thumbsup:


----------



## GTM1234 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WhiteChocolate

FUCKIN NICE WORK!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacks_@Dec 20 2010, 08:53 PM~19378276
> * good looking out
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 20 2010, 10:18 AM~19373829
> *OR JUST TAKE A PIC OF ANOTHER WHITE TC AND TAKE THAT TO COURT AND THEY'LL THROW IT OUT...
> *



I think I'm just going to put white ones because i got pulled over again today...fucking bullshit. All of a sudden after 3 years, I've gotten pulled over twice in 3 days?? Its those fuck head North Miami cops. I never got a ticket for my lights in Hollywood or Hialeah...or anywhere else as a matter a fact.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

wut up paul everything good


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 20 2010, 05:03 PM~19377887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Dec 20 2010, 08:16 PM~19379462
> *wut up paul everything good
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 20 2010, 04:41 PM~19377717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 20 2010, 05:03 PM~19377887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NO INVITAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 20 2010, 10:59 PM~19379283
> *I think I'm just going to put white ones because i got pulled over again today...fucking bullshit.  All of a sudden after 3 years, I've gotten pulled over twice in 3 days??  Its those fuck head North Miami cops.  I never got a ticket for my lights in Hollywood or Hialeah...or anywhere else as a matter a fact.
> *


Damn thats some bullshit...them fools just tryin to full there ticket books before the year is over...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Dec 20 2010, 06:41 PM~19377717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Just a little something for the homies.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 10:00 AM~19383248
> *Just a little something for the homies.....
> 
> 
> ...



*NOW THATS IS INSPIRATION AND MOTIVATION...........*

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 21 2010, 10:17 AM~19383314
> *NOW THATS IS INSPIRATION AND MOTIVATION...........
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Yea Boi!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 20 2010, 08:20 PM~19379507
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: vaya tremendo tipossssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Que paso Claudio. I'll call you today.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

You need to get HER in the Fletwood Photo shoot. SEXY ! ! !


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

*SOLD...* OFF TO LOUISIANA SUNDAY...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 21 2010, 08:55 AM~19383069
> *Yes it is ! ! ! !
> Your welcome
> Thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 10:00 AM~19383248
> *Just a little something for the homies.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 21 2010, 12:13 PM~19383870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If Claudio wouldnt have showed up late, she wouldve been spread up in the Cadi!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 21 2010, 09:27 AM~19383973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 11:40 AM~19384063
> *If Claudio wouldnt have showed up late, she wouldve been spread up in the Cadi!
> *


Nothing Photoshop cant fix. . . .lol


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 21 2010, 02:00 PM~19384701
> *Nothing Photoshop cant fix. . . .lol
> 
> 
> ...


Killed the pic man!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 01:33 PM~19384925
> *Killed the pic man!
> *


Just for kicks.


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 20 2010, 04:41 PM~19377717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OPA LOCKA CUSTOM


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, Patience Did Pay, *TEAM BORRACHOS*


HEADING YALL WAY IN A BIT


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 09:40 AM~19384063
> *If Claudio wouldnt have showed up late, she wouldve been spread up in the Cadi!
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Dec 21 2010, 02:11 PM~19385998
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOM
> *


all day long


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 07:00 AM~19383248
> *Just a little something for the homies.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE AND GLAD 2 SEE THE HOMIES HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2010, 02:42 PM~19386206
> *NICE PIC HOMIE AND GLAD 2 SEE THE HOMIES HAVING A GOOD TIME
> *


gracia loco


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

QUE PASO CLAUDIO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Dec 19 2010, 09:23 PM~19370444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah yeah yeah....


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Dec 20 2010, 10:11 AM~19374027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Niceeee...........


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, crucialjp, *SURFER BOY, SHORTY84*

WUZUP :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, *BrownSoul85, CADALLAC PIMPIN*

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Dec 21 2010, 02:11 PM~19385998
> *OPA LOCKA CUSTOM
> *


One post........thats it ??????????????????????????????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, Patience Did Pay, turtleboy13, CADILLAC D, greg nice
What it do fool.............................


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 21 2010, 07:56 PM~19387730
> *Still Hated, Patience Did Pay, turtleboy13, CADILLAC D, greg nice
> What it do fool.............................
> *



WUZUP MAAA *****! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 20 2010, 11:11 AM~19374027
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


nice

I like my wallpaper :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 21 2010, 09:43 PM~19388119
> *
> nice
> 
> ...


I know you have a porn folder in there :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sorry Carlos *


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Member: *DRòN*
:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO+Dec 21 2010, 05:41 PM~19386194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 21 2010, 09:20 PM~19388458
> *Sorry Carlos
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

****** sleep


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Top comes off...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 21 2010, 08:20 PM~19388458
> *Sorry Carlos
> 
> 
> ...



:happysad:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

WWW.DIRTYSOUTHRADIOONLINE.COM WILL BE BROADCASTING LIVE @ THE
LIVE N LAVISH PRESENTS: DASHIN THRU DA STREETZ CAR SHOW, 'PIMP MY SLEIGH EDITION' DECEMBER 28, 2010 @ THE FLAMINGO BUILDING IN WEST PALM BEACH,FL. COME OUT AND SEE THESE TRICKED OUT WHIPS, LIVE ENTERTAINMENT, FASHION SHOW, GREAT FOOD, N MUCH MORE. 
PROCEEDS FROM THIS EVENT BENEFITS BIG BROTHER, BIG SISTERORGANIZATION.GET YOUR TICKETS NOW AND IF YOU ARENT ABLE TO ATTEND BUY A TIC ANYWAY TO SHOW YOUR SUPPORT. 
ADULTS: $8, 11-18: $5, 10 N UNDER: $1.FOR MORE INFO CALL LYRIC @ 561-315-5292 OR EMAIL [email protected]

Click The Links 4 More Info http://ht.ly/3s5hv


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 21 2010, 09:50 PM~19388189
> *I know you have a porn folder in there  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Dec 21 2010, 05:34 PM~19386575
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Niceeee...........
> *


Thanks


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Dec 21 2010, 08:43 PM~19388119
> *
> nice
> 
> ...


Nice. . . . glad you liked it.


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

Where's my mother fuckin "GOOD TIMERS" at "one team one dream"


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 21 2010, 09:58 PM~19389935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice.....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 21 2010, 09:58 PM~19389935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*CADILLAC D



HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need any rust treatment n metal work on ur ride or any front end and rear end work call or tex anytime 786-380-6468


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

what up peepz from the M.I.A area i was wondering if anyone knows a number i can call to speak to someone from ImpalaMagazine ? ? on the site it says send ceck or money order i dnt feel to comfortable doing that rather speak to someone first I live up North in Ontario Canada anyones help here is much appericiated Thanks . . send me pm peace


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 22 2010, 10:30 AM~19393067
> *CADILLAC D
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@Dec 22 2010, 10:34 AM~19393099
> *what up peepz from the M.I.A area i was wondering if anyone knows a number i can call to speak to someone from ImpalaMagazine ? ? on the site it says send ceck or money order i dnt feel to comfortable doing that rather speak to someone first I live up North in Ontario Canada anyones help here is much appericiated Thanks . . send me pm peace
> *


1800-344-8218


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 22 2010, 12:30 PM~19393067
> *CADILLAC D
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



x 93 and 94 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

*CADILLAC D
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *
[/quote]


Happy Birthday my brother......................... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> *CADILLAC D
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *





> X2





> x 93 and 94 :biggrin:





> *CADILLAC D
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


Happy Birthday my brother......................... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
[/quote]


:biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUTLASSRHYDERJD*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

HAPPY B-DAY GUYS


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> Happy Birthday my brother......................... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


 :biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:
[/quote]


HAPPY BDAY HOMIE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Posting this up for my brother. 93 Cadillac Fleetwood, 3 pump 8 batteries, 4 linked, chain bridged. $2500. 

786-469-9242 Sergio.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 22 2010, 07:25 AM~19392418
> *Where's my mother fuckin "GOOD TIMERS" at "one team one dream"
> *


what up chi chi ... BIG RUBE FROM SOL-CAL SGV CHAPTER PASSIN THRU TO SHOW SOME GT LOVE TO MIAMI... GT UP MY NUKKAS... GT MIAMI STAND UP ... CUZ YOU GUYS GET DOWN  .


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> HAPPY B-DAY GUYS



THANK YOU LOCO :biggrin: 



> :biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:


HAPPY BDAY HOMIE 
[/quote]


THANKS ***** I STILL GOT YOUR SHIT I BEEN FORGETTING TO GO DROP IT OFF :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2010, 02:00 PM~19394160
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUTLASSRHYDERJD
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS MY ****** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got this for sale.
It's the deluxe one with the fenders.
$300
Pm me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2010, 03:00 PM~19394160
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUTLASSRHYDERJD
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2010, 12:00 PM~19394160
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUTLASSRHYDERJD
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy B-Day to both of you !!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 08:00 AM~19383248
> *Just a little something for the homies.....
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeeeee


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cadillac D!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 22 2010, 08:20 PM~19397305
> *I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Thank God your ok.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 22 2010, 09:20 PM~19397305
> *I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know you but im happy that your ok man god was on your side


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 22 2010, 07:24 PM~19396890
> *x2
> *



THANKS TO ALL YALL FOR WISHING ME A HAPPY B DAY......WHERE DA PARTY AT.. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy B-day Cadilliac D form us.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 22 2010, 08:38 PM~19397465
> *:0
> 
> Thank God your ok.
> *


thanks man - hell of an impact to do that to a suburban


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 22 2010, 08:40 PM~19397478
> *I don't know you but im happy that your ok man god was on your side
> *


thanks man - yeah and my pops was lookin out for me RIP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 22 2010, 09:55 PM~19397618
> *thanks man - yeah and my pops was lookin out for me RIP
> *


Yes sir...R.I.P. to your pops by the way


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Dec 22 2010, 09:44 PM~19397524
> *THANKS TO ALL YALL FOR WISHING ME A HAPPY B DAY......WHERE DA PARTY AT.. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10+Dec 22 2010, 08:30 PM~19397383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 22 2010, 05:21 PM~19396863
> *Got this for sale.
> It's the deluxe one with the fenders.
> $300
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice! i just gold plated the handlebar for mines. almost got evrything else plated already. gona paint soon..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

if anyone is interested i have a working top for a gbody all parts except one side window fell today when i pulled it out the garage im asking 800.00 pm me for more info


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

i got some chrome plated lowers trailing arms for a g body for sale..... let me know


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 22 2010, 06:20 PM~19397305
> *I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


Your lucky !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 11:30 PM~19399016
> *:thumbsup: nice! i just gold plated the handlebar for mines. almost got evrything else plated already.  gona paint soon..
> 
> 
> ...


If I keep it I will be hitting you up. 
Can't wait to see yours finished


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Selling a brand new #9 Marzocchi gear (Gladius) also still got brand new 63 IMP Hood, 2 Full Doors and Driver Side Quater panel hit me up if anything,, 7863167292


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

VERT TOP KIT FOR SALE 800.00 OBO HOLLA AT ME :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 22 2010, 07:25 AM~19392418
> *Where's my mother fuckin "GOOD TIMERS" at "one team one dream"
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Dec 22 2010, 07:25 AM~19392418
> *Where's my mother fuckin "GOOD TIMERS" at "one team one dream"
> *


Que bola my ***** !!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

anybody knows where i can get some fiberglass done?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Dec 23 2010, 12:54 AM~19399838
> *i got some chrome plated lowers trailing arms for a g body for sale..... let me know
> *


Send me some pics to [email protected]


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: IIMPALAA, *LANNGA305, COUPE DE BEAR*

:wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Dec 23 2010, 04:33 PM~19405056
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: IIMPALAA, LANNGA305, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 11:30 PM~19399016
> *:thumbsup: nice! i just gold plated the handlebar for mines. almost got evrything else plated already.  gona paint soon..
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD ***** CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

www.bowtiesouthblog.com


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2010, 12:30 AM~19399016
> *:thumbsup: nice! i just gold plated the handlebar for mines. almost got evrything else plated already.  gona paint soon..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 06:34 PM~19405782
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


Welcome 2the family homie can't wait 2see wat the haters got 2say


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 23 2010, 08:55 PM~19405927
> *Welcome 2the family homie can't wait 2see wat the haters got 2say
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 23 2010, 08:55 PM~19405927
> *Welcome 2the family homie can't wait 2see wat the haters got 2say
> *


THANX..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 07:34 PM~19405782
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 07:00 PM~19405958
> *THANX.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 23 2010, 09:01 PM~19405961
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

IM IN THE MOOD TO BUILD ANOTHER "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER"
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 07:34 PM~19405782
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Dec 23 2010, 09:15 PM~19406057
> *
> *


THANX


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 09:34 PM~19405782
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 07:14 PM~19406056
> *IM IN THE MOOD TO BUILD ANOTHER "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Welcome to the FaMily My Brother! You might have had 99 Problems but this Lifetime Commitment aint one!!!

~Majestics~*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 23 2010, 09:27 PM~19406594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT PLAYA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 09:34 PM~19405782
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 10:14 PM~19406056
> *IM IN THE MOOD TO BUILD ANOTHER "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Majestics Miami...That's whats up


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 09:34 PM~19405782
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *



*glad to see you back in........*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 06:34 PM~19405782
> *www.bowtiesouthblog.com
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 23 2010, 11:03 PM~19406928
> *Welcome to the FaMily My Brother! You might have had 99 Problems but this Lifetime Commitment aint one!!!
> 
> ~Majestics~
> *


thanx.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 23 2010, 11:56 PM~19407454
> *glad to see you back in........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 23 2010, 10:27 PM~19406594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Dec 24 2010, 12:09 AM~19407570
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 07:14 PM~19406056
> *IM IN THE MOOD TO BUILD ANOTHER "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Dec 23 2010, 06:55 PM~19405927
> *Welcome 2the family homie can't wait 2see wat the haters got 2say
> *


Damn.......................... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Its gonna be on now..............


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 07:14 PM~19406056
> *IM IN THE MOOD TO BUILD ANOTHER "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats My Brother Welcome to the "M"!!
And


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Merry X-mas to all In the MIA


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.bowtiesouthblog.com/



:biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 10:14 PM~19406056
> *IM IN THE MOOD TO BUILD ANOTHER "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno: :drama:
cant wait to see it..


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 07:14 PM~19406056
> *IM IN THE MOOD TO BUILD ANOTHER "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 23 2010, 07:14 PM~19406056
> *IM IN THE MOOD TO BUILD ANOTHER "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0   :biggrin: 
Welcome to the Big M homie


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

My trunk, sorry I'll take some non-camera phone pics once I get the car back...[/size][/color]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Dec 24 2010, 08:56 PM~19414076
> *My trunk, sorry I'll take some non-camera phone pics once I get the car back...[/size][/color]
> 
> 
> ...




Looks real good that caddy is going to be off the chain.... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Dec 24 2010, 05:56 PM~19414076
> *My trunk, sorry I'll take some non-camera phone pics once I get the car back...[/size][/color]
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Dec 24 2010, 08:56 PM~19414076
> *My trunk, sorry I'll take some non-camera phone pics once I get the car back...[/size][/color]
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Dec 24 2010, 07:56 PM~19414076
> *My trunk, sorry I'll take some non-camera phone pics once I get the car back...[/size][/color]
> 
> 
> ...



:0 LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2010, 04:30 PM~19413600
> *Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all the LAYITLOW FAM........  

Hope you all have a blessed day, some chrome undies and wet paint signs under your tree :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Happy Holidays Homies*


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Dec 24 2010, 06:42 PM~19413652
> *:0  :0      :biggrin:
> Welcome to the Big M homie
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MERRY X-MAS..........................................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all the riders !!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Lets go HEAT......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 25 2010, 06:05 PM~19419110
> *Lets go HEAT......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 











put a fork in 'em 96*-*80


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Let the GOODTIMES roll!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 25 2010, 08:34 PM~19420503
> *Let the GOODTIMES roll!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


***** go to sleep


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Dec 26 2010, 04:38 AM~19421934
> ****** go to sleep
> *


I can't I need more hennessy!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ONLY TWO DAYS AWAY


WWW.DIRTYSOUTHRADIOONLINE.COM WILL BE BROADCASTING LIVE @ THE
LIVE N LAVISH PRESENTS: DASHIN THRU DA STREETZ CAR SHOW, 'PIMP MY SLEIGH EDITION' DECEMBER 28, 2010 @ THE FLAMINGO BUILDING IN WEST PALM BEACH,FL. COME OUT AND SEE THESE TRICKED OUT WHIPS, LIVE ENTERTAINMENT, FASHION SHOW, GREAT FOOD, N MUCH MORE. 
PROCEEDS FROM THIS EVENT BENEFITS BIG BROTHER, BIG SISTER ORGANIZATION.GET YOUR TICKETS NOW AND IF YOU ARENT ABLE TO ATTEND BUY A TIC ANYWAY TO SHOW YOUR SUPPORT. 
ADULTS: $8, 11-18: $5, 10 N UNDER: $1.FOR MORE INFO CALL LYRIC @ 561-315-5292 OR EMAIL [email protected]

Click The Links 4 More Info http://ht.ly/3s5hv


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 25 2010, 10:34 PM~19420503
> *Let the GOODTIMES roll!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: somos un par de BORRACHOS !!!


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 26 2010, 08:53 AM~19422405
> *:biggrin:  somos un par de BORRACHOS !!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

i need some help i needa do my rag top can anyone help


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

someone that'll come to me


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 04:37 PM~19425035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 04:37 PM~19425035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 07:37 PM~19425035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Tru2DaGame*, lowbikeon20z

:wave:


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 06:37 PM~19425035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good love those 4 doors


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 26 2010, 07:10 PM~19425708
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Tru2DaGame, lowbikeon20z
> 
> ...


que la vergaaa


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham, RoLLiN ShReK
:wave:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 08:19 PM~19425769
> *que la vergaaa
> *


shit... here bored at home just ordered some stuff for the truck :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Ohh good hopefully u ready for the picnic. Find a buyer for the cutlass


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 08:50 PM~19426090
> *Ohh good hopefully u ready for the picnic. Find a buyer for the cutlass
> *


hopefully.... and FUCK NO im not helping out with that... ur keepin that shit


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 26 2010, 07:55 PM~19426147
> *hopefully.... and FUCK NO im not helping out with that... ur keepin that shit
> *


Lol. We gonna ride thru hitting that bumper or what


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Dec 26 2010, 11:53 AM~19422405
> *:biggrin:  somos un par de BORRACHOS !!!
> *


Yes we are!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 06:37 PM~19425035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: gotta keep them cutlass out inda streets no matter 2 or 4 doors or big rims or little gotta keep them ridin :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Dec 26 2010, 08:05 PM~19426251
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  gotta keep them cutlass out inda streets no matter 2 or 4 doors or big rims or little gotta keep them ridin :biggrin:
> *


You already know


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 08:58 PM~19426183
> *Lol. We gonna ride thru hitting that bumper or what
> *


hell yea... emphasis on WE


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19426350
> *hell yea... emphasis on WE
> *


Lol yea but more you. Shit they come with a grand they can take that shit i dnt want it


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 09:19 PM~19426374
> *Lol yea but more you. Shit they come with a grand they can take that shit i dnt want it
> *


shut the fuck up... if u sell that shit ima slap you...you kno if u sell it ur not gunna build something else


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 26 2010, 08:21 PM~19426387
> *shut the fuck it... if u sell that shit ima slap you...you kno if u sell it ur not gunna build something else
> *


Only a REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 09:24 PM~19426400
> *Only a REGAL :biggrin:
> *


naw cuz ur gunna put money into that shit too


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 26 2010, 08:24 PM~19426411
> *naw cuz ur gunna put money into that shit too
> *


Yea but atleast i can drive it


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 09:26 PM~19426420
> *Yea but atleast i can drive it
> *


u can drive this shit too


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Dec 26 2010, 08:27 PM~19426428
> *u can drive this shit too
> *


Fool its been 2 yearssss


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 09:30 PM~19426449
> *Fool its been 2 yearssss
> *


yea but a year n a half of that it was stuck that the shop not getting anything done to it..... now u have the motor and everything on it... its like 80-90% done u cant let that shit go now


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 26 2010, 09:28 PM~19425860
> *93brougham, RoLLiN ShReK
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 09:50 PM~19426090
> *Ohh good hopefully u ready for the picnic. Find a buyer for the cutlass
> *


*Steven...

Look keep the whip homie I been working on my whip for 4 years homie...I drove it for a year with just on 13's,a rack welded in the trunk primer down...One I first juice the front i only had 24 volts  ,juice the rear,body work on top of body work the got it painted*

_I just payed for a new rack its all down still haven't install it in yet & im going to get a new paint job ect


Just keep your whip FUCK WHAT THEM HATERS SAY HOMIE...YOUR SHIT HARD AS FUCK TO ME..JUST KEEP TAKING YOUR TIME!!!PLUS YOU BUILD IT YOURSELF _


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 04:37 PM~19425035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin hard!!!!


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Dec 26 2010, 09:26 PM~19427451
> *lookin hard!!!!
> *


um your nuts,, ill give u a g for that, but even i say dont sell it.....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lowriders, palm trees, sticky green, and snoop dee ohhh double gee...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 04:37 PM~19425035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Boi dont seel it dat bitch hard aint to many 4 doors killen em like that in the streets
You will regret it! Every body has a regal......but to have a lowrider that not everyone has is a big plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Brings variety to the game....Thats why we lowride :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Dec 26 2010, 04:37 PM~19425035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep that shit.........................i still miss mine.......you put alot into it and its paying off.......tight work for sure !!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 27 2010, 09:58 AM~19429573
> *Boi dont seel it dat bitch hard aint to many 4 doors killen em like that in the streets
> You will regret it! Every body has a regal......but to have a lowrider that not everyone has is a big plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Brings variety to the game....Thats why we lowride :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr lowrider305[/i]@Dec 26 2010 said:


> [/b]



x2 fuck the haters u know wat if they hate means the envy so do ur thang for u...god bless them haters :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 27 2010, 09:27 AM~19429501
> *Lowriders, palm trees, sticky green, and snoop dee ohhh double gee...
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 27 2010, 02:11 PM~19432133
> *cool pics!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 27 2010, 08:27 AM~19429501
> *Lowriders, palm trees, sticky green, and snoop dee ohhh double gee...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

14x7 reversed daytons with BRAND NEW 175/ 75/ 14 TIRES 900.00


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by saulgoode_@Dec 27 2010, 06:59 PM~19433750
> *14x7 reversed daytons with BRAND NEW 175/ 75/ 14 TIRES 900.00
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..............looking for some 13's.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Cold Morning and it cracked my dash. But I got to make a snowman in Florida. . .lol


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

450.00 IF INTERESTED 2 D-CLASS MONO BLOCK POWER ACOUSTIKS A2400DB -A3000DB... Q! 7864454398


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy B day....................Dre.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 28 2010, 07:29 AM~19438549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANK YOU


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 28 2010, 12:05 PM~19438915
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THANK YOU
> *


Happy b-day brother GT UP!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 28 2010, 09:43 AM~19439156
> *Happy b-day brother GT UP!!!!
> *


  GRACIAS LOCO


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

happy birthday parce :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 28 2010, 07:08 AM~19438495
> *Cold Morning and it cracked my dash. But I got to make a snowman in Florida. . .lol
> 
> 
> ...


shit where was this that their was ice all over the car down in homestead at least where i stay i didnt see that


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Pembroke Pines on the west side


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Shit it was like that on the east side as well im off 441 miramar pkwy....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 28 2010, 10:04 AM~19439269
> *happy birthday parce  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS PARCE :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Dec 28 2010, 10:33 AM~19439458
> *GRACIAS PARCE :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY B DAY LOCO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

To all members of the Miami Fest and REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALK


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 28 2010, 02:51 PM~19440056
> *To all members of the Miami Fest and REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALK
> *


Well said!!!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 28 2010, 11:51 AM~19440056
> *To all members of the Miami Fest and REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALK
> *


 :worship: :wave: wats up pimpen...


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

INKSTINCT003 . happy bday


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Happy B-Day Dre.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Dec 28 2010, 03:07 PM~19441479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS LOCO


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Happy B-Day DRE.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

/v/f_6OenLLnR0&hl


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

For Sale,brand new 63 IMP Hood, 2 Full Doors and Driver Side Quater panel hit me up if anything,, 7863167292


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 28 2010, 06:56 PM~19441811
> */v/f_6OenLLnR0&hl
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup: Shit be rideing!!!!!!I had a good cd like this but I let someone hold it & never got it back cuz there lil brother broke it..this was 2 years ago tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 28 2010, 02:51 PM~19440056
> *To all members of the Miami Fest and REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALK REAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALKREAL TALK
> *


AMEN SIR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 07:14 PM~19441995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I SEE YOU HOMIE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 28 2010, 09:20 PM~19442991
> *:biggrin: I SEE YOU HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 06:14 PM~19441995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 28 2010, 09:37 PM~19443133
> *:thumbsup:
> *





We got a star in the building.... :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 08:38 PM~19443146
> *We got a star in the building.... :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, WASSSSUP PLAYER.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 28 2010, 10:41 PM~19443664
> *HAHA, WASSSSUP PLAYER.
> *




Chillin brother you know what im waitin for.... Pics :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 28 2010, 11:15 PM~19444055
> *Chillin brother you know what im waitin for.... Pics  :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL ARE..............................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 29 2010, 10:38 AM~19447873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 29 2010, 07:38 AM~19447873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Dec 27 2010, 08:27 AM~19429501
> *Lowriders, palm trees, sticky green, and snoop dee ohhh double gee...
> 
> 
> ...


Look at my O.G, Snoop! That is one of the realest cats I've met in my whole life experience! Snoop was courteous enough to take off his shoes in the first pic!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 29 2010, 01:26 PM~19448688
> *
> 
> 
> ...




N!ce put both b!kes together.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Dec 28 2010, 10:15 PM~19444055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMITT MAN, OKAY SINCE U GUYS INSIST.........






































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Dec 29 2010, 08:27 PM~19451897
> *DAMMITT MAN, OKAY SINCE U GUYS INSIST.........
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

What it is Miami!!!!


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 29 2010, 04:49 PM~19451566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats serious rite there....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Dec 30 2010, 11:39 AM~19458688
> *What it is Miami!!!!
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

If anyone knows or has a hood 4a regal let me know I need 1 asap


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Jeyo85 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by saulgoode_@Dec 27 2010, 07:59 PM~19433750
> *14x7 reversed daytons with BRAND NEW 175/ 75/ 14 TIRES 900.00
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a number where I can contact you at


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

The engine gets ready to come off vert 63 ss a Rest In Peace c.c project moving fast


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Another RIP project hard work done by MO shaved engine bay, firewall shaved & smooth out fenders 86 t- top cutty


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Good to see people putting in work..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

GO HEAT!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 31 2010, 08:54 AM~19465655
> *GO HEAT!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...




LOL... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

here is the 1995 cadillac fleetwood brougham 
the car has a sun roof , all power interior, very nice... ready for car shows 
350 hi preformance motor lt1 .... the engine bay very clean (chrome kit on motor, chrome serpentine pully system, 

runs a drives great 

custom paint with graphix and patterns & murals color is candy organic green house of colors.. 
new tan with green pillow top interior (seats, door panels, headliner, dashpad, floor mats carpet) 
the car is a presidental series with a tan canvas carriage top 
all green 13/7 100 spoke daytons, with nice 155 80 13 tires 
it has very nice trim, bumpers, glass, emblems, mouldings, grill) 
car does not have hydraulics , but i can include them if interested i have hydraulic parts and systems availible for more money!! 

THE CAR IS LOCATED RIGHT HERE IN ORLANDO FLORIDA 
more pictures availible on request 

ASKING $3,999 OBO 





















































































































KEY WORDS: KNOCK OFFS PUMP DUMPS CHEVY CHEVROLET CADDY OLDS CUTLASS SURPEME OLDSMOBILE HYDROS WIRE WHEELS DAYTONS IMPALA CAPRICE CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM MINI TRUCK LOW RIDER SWITCHES JUICE DUNK DUBS RIMS BUICK REGAL LOWRIDER, HYDRAULICS impala switchs


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 29 2010, 12:26 PM~19448688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOME 13'' TIRES????RED'S CLOSED INTO THE 4TH


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 31 2010, 11:45 AM~19467660
> *ANYONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOME 13'' TIRES????RED'S CLOSED INTO THE 4TH
> *


yeah , i was at work when you text me . i'll hit you up .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 31 2010, 03:04 PM~19467867
> *yeah , i was at work when you text me . i'll hit you up .
> *


OK...

SOMEONE TOLD ME THEY MIGHT HAVE SOME ON MONDAY SO WHO EVER GOT THEM FIRST YAL LET ME KNOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 31 2010, 12:19 PM~19468032
> *OK...
> 
> SOMEONE TOLD ME THEY MIGHT HAVE SOME ON MONDAY SO WHO EVER GOT THEM FIRST YAL LET ME KNOW
> *


everything is going to be on monday .


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 31 2010, 06:54 AM~19465655
> *GO HEAT!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Playing with baby powder again....................... :wow: :wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS.............RO 4 LIFE.......*  :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got these rally wheels for sale, super clean, let me know.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 31 2010, 09:37 PM~19470639
> *EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS.............RO 4 LIFE.......   :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 1 2011, 11:44 AM~19473801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: clean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

29 DAYS TILL................................... :wow:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 22 2010, 04:52 PM~19396595
> *what up chi chi ... BIG RUBE FROM SOL-CAL SGV CHAPTER PASSIN THRU TO SHOW SOME GT LOVE TO MIAMI... GT UP MY NUKKAS...  GT MIAMI STAND UP ... CUZ YOU GUYS GET DOWN  .
> *


WAT UP RUBE HOPE U GOOD FAM HAPPY NEW YEARS LOKO TO U AND THE FAM.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

PURO 









FOR 2011


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

ANY HANGOUT 2NIGHT?????


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 1 2011, 02:15 PM~19475158
> *PURO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 1 2011, 04:23 PM~19475921
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Jan 1 2011, 03:50 PM~19475709
> *ANY HANGOUT 2NIGHT?????
> *


betty's burger at us1


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Freinds house in North Carolina............................. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Its Coming..............................


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2011, 06:50 PM~19476041
> *Freinds house in North Carolina............................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAM!!! I WOULD HATE LIVING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2011, 06:51 PM~19476045
> *Its Coming..............................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jan 1 2011, 04:26 PM~19475937
> *
> *


how u been homie


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, EXECUTION
Whats good fool.....................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 1 2011, 05:02 PM~19476088
> *DAM!!! I WOULD HATE LIVING THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2011, 05:07 PM~19476107
> *Still Hated, EXECUTION
> Whats good fool.....................
> *


chillen homie , how u been


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pedal car im building for my son....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2011, 07:51 PM~19476045
> *Its Coming..............................
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

:angry: Ay Miami does any body know or knows how to get intouch with (xxmikexx13,or juiced navi ) I bought some acumilators from him and I havent recieved them yet!!!!!!!!!! i'ts been a month. &he dont return my calls. HELP ME OUT IF YA CAN!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 08:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good jayson!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 09:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 08:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING RAW *****!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 09:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch look right!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

hope to c some lowrider bikes at the picnic......... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.kingofpork.com/c/Nimster64


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GT'S LOKOS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Jan 1 2011, 07:33 PM~19477122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thanx fellas i appreciate it


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn J............................. :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

Make sure to order your copy now on sale, full color pics inside.










Issue 5 on sale 1-11-11










youtube.com/lows305
lastlaffmagazine.com


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 1 2011, 04:23 PM~19475921
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *COUPE DE BEAR*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 2 2011, 01:09 PM~19482039
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> ...


LOL THANX ALOT HOMIE :wow:


:h5:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GOT AN 03 CADY CTS HIDS TOP N BOTTOM TINTS ALL AROUND LEATHER SUNROOF COLD AC CARS CLEAN.......LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A 88-89 CLEAN BOX CHEVY LS ...NO PROJECTS 7863156307 OR WILL SELL $5300


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking for a set of 6 lug knock-off wheel adapters only. Anyone selling a set please PM me.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 06:31 PM~19476614
> *pedal car im building for my son....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that thing lookin wet wet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Dec 27 2010, 03:54 PM~19432869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

selling a convertable top off a eldorado...has everything $400 ...also a electric sunroof $150...la square dump $100....2 gold black magic accumilators $150


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 2 2011, 06:35 PM~19484241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 2 2011, 04:31 PM~19483748
> *GOT AN 03 CADY CTS HIDS TOP N BOTTOM TINTS ALL AROUND LEATHER SUNROOF COLD AC CARS CLEAN.......LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A 88-89 CLEAN BOX CHEVY LS ...NO PROJECTS 7863156307  OR WILL SELL $5300
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

goodtimes atl dropping in to say whats up....hope to get that show in the big fl this year..


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 3 2011, 12:34 AM~19488279
> *goodtimes atl dropping in to say whats up....hope to get that show in the big fl this year..
> *


WAT UP GOODTIMER :wave: YEA WE HOPE TO GET THAT TO :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

95 blazer for sale 800 all it needs is a fuel pump don't really wanna fix it got a née car text me 305 8773316


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

TO THE MIAMI, HIALEAH AND SURROUNDING LOWRIDER CITIES... I KNOW OUR PICNIC IS ON JAN 30TH, BUT IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN GET A NICE NUMBER OF CARS TO ATTEND* THE DR. MARTIN LUTHER KING PARADE...(JAN 17) * PLEASE I DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE AGAIN, SO CAN U SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AND ATTEND, I KNOW SOME OF YOU DONT WANT TO BRING YOUR CARS OUT TILL THE PICNIC, BUT GOD MIGHT NOT ALLOW U TO MAKE IT IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... FOLKS ALWAYS SAY THERE NO WHERE TO HANG OUT, WELL THE POLICE WOMT STOP YOU AND AND U CAN POST UP OR FOR YOU HOPPERS YOU CAN GET SWITCH HAPPY TILL YOUR CAR CATCHES FIRE SO THERE IS NO EXCUSE SO COME OUT AND SHOW SO SUPPORT!

THIS IS A 2WKS NOTICE SO NO ONE CAN SAY I DIDNT KNOW, NOBODY SAID ANYTHING OR I FORGOT...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

19 years and still


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 07:55 AM~19489210
> *19 years and still
> 
> 
> ...


AND TO HOPE YALL HAVE MANY MORE HOMIE...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 3 2011, 07:45 AM~19489173
> *TO THE MIAMI, HIALEAH AND SURROUNDING LOWRIDER CITIES... I KNOW OUR PICNIC IS ON JAN 30TH, BUT IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN GET A NICE NUMBER OF CARS TO ATTEND THE DR. MARTIN LUTHER KING PARADE...(JAN 17)  PLEASE I DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE AGAIN, SO CAN U SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AND ATTEND, I KNOW SOME OF YOU DONT WANT TO BRING YOUR CARS OUT TILL THE PICNIC, BUT GOD MIGHT NOT ALLOW U TO MAKE IT IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... FOLKS ALWAYS SAY THERE NO WHERE TO HANG OUT, WELL THE POLICE WOMT STOP YOU AND AND U CAN POST UP OR FOR YOU HOPPERS YOU CAN GET SWITCH HAPPY TILL YOUR CAR CATCHES FIRE SO THERE IS NO EXCUSE SO COME OUT AND SHOW SO SUPPORT!
> 
> THIS IS A 2WKS NOTICE SO NO ONE CAN SAY I DIDNT KNOW, NOBODY SAID ANYTHING OR I FORGOT...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 3 2011, 07:58 AM~19489223
> *AND TO HOPE YALL HAVE MANY MORE HOMIE...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 08:55 AM~19489210
> *19 years and still
> 
> 
> ...


1992 to 2002 to 3002 shit don't stop second to none style.lol

When I was little I remember seeing y'all up nd down Hialeah y'all really got me into lowriding


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

Any1 knw where i can get sum plaques made


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

selling a manual vert top for a g body.....$100.00


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 07:55 AM~19489210
> *19 years and still
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 08:55 AM~19489210
> *19 years and still
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 2 2011, 07:40 PM~19485310
> *Damn that thing lookin wet wet  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice loco :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 3 2011, 08:23 AM~19489288
> *1992 to 2002 to 3002 shit don't stop second to none style.lol
> 
> When I was little I remember seeing y'all up nd down Hialeah y'all really got me into lowriding
> *


real talk..is all love ***** is a hialeah thang :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 07:55 AM~19489210
> *19 years and still
> 
> 
> ...


those wer my roots grew up :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 3 2011, 11:44 AM~19490381
> *those wer my roots grew up  :biggrin:
> *


everybody got a little second to none in 'em  :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 3 2011, 12:44 PM~19490381
> *those wer my roots grew up  :biggrin:
> *


Locooooo my car looks good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

~CAROL CITY~, GRAND HUSTLE, Tru2DaGame, Que la verga LOCO

:wave:  
WAT IT DEW LOKOS


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 11:46 AM~19490400
> *everybody got a little second to none in 'em   :biggrin:
> *


First time i seen Mamon ridin was in 93 in a green vert grand prix, rollin thru American High tryin to snatch something :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 3 2011, 11:50 AM~19490442
> *~CAROL CITY~, GRAND HUSTLE, Tru2DaGame, Que la verga LOCO
> 
> :wave:
> ...


   :wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

throw backs--second to none,royalty,low lyfe,solo creations,classic angels,above all styles,elegance,mid night customs,bottom out mini's,uso, rest in peace,rollin....and the one that put miami on the map "monkey man with the blazer" and frank from reds hydraulics.........those where the real lowrider days sorry the new commers missed that cuz thats what it was all about.........the grove days :happysad: :happysad: 4 pumps 12 batteries makin them bitchs dance hop all four with buckles.but it was all good :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 12:01 PM~19490517
> *throw backs--second to none,royalty,low lyfe,solo creations,classic angels,above all styles,elegance,mid night customs,bottom out mini's,uso, rest in peace,rollin....and the one that put miami on the map "monkey man with the blazer" and frank from reds hydraulics.........those where the real lowrider days sorry the new commers missed that cuz thats what it was all about.........the grove days :happysad:  :happysad: 4 pumps 12 batteries makin them bitchs dance hop all four with buckles.but it was all good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 12:01 PM~19490517
> *throw backs--second to none,royalty,low lyfe,solo creations,classic angels,above all styles,elegance,mid night customs,bottom out mini's,uso, rest in peace,rollin....and the one that put miami on the map "monkey man with the blazer" and frank from reds hydraulics.........those where the real lowrider days sorry the new commers missed that cuz thats what it was all about.........the grove days :happysad:  :happysad: 4 pumps 12 batteries makin them bitchs dance hop all four with buckles.but it was all good :biggrin:
> *


SHIT THE BIGGEST RIMS AT THAT TIME WERE 20 INCH PLEYAS LOKO FAT PLATES AND EVERONE JUST TO SWANG NOT JUST PARK AND WATCH....THERE WAS SOMETHING TO DO EVERY WEEKEND


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i have pics from the grove during the late 90's on some floppy discs. gonna stop being lazy and transfer them to the comp so i can post them here.....

THE GOOD OLD DAYS


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 3 2011, 12:24 PM~19490690
> *SHIT THE BIGGEST RIMS AT THAT TIME WERE 20 INCH PLEYAS LOKO FAT PLATES AND EVERONE JUST TO SWANG NOT JUST PARK AND WATCH....THERE WAS SOMETHING TO DO EVERY WEEKEND
> *


naw 20s came out round 2000..I REMEMBER LOW LYFE HAD THE SUV GAME ALL ON 17x10 on them candy paints..even the black boys were riding 14s :biggrin: :biggrin:and there was little options back then either pots and pans or winners 
'aka" daytons.... or roadstars


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Jan 3 2011, 12:36 PM~19490764
> *i have pics from the grove during the late 90's on some floppy discs. gonna stop being lazy and transfer them to the comp so i can post them here.....
> 
> THE GOOD OLD DAYS
> *


 :drama: good idea


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

18 inch wires with Vogues


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

selling some brand new 13s rims and tires.....pm me if interested


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 2 2011, 07:31 PM~19483748
> *GOT AN 03 CADY CTS HIDS TOP N BOTTOM TINTS ALL AROUND LEATHER SUNROOF COLD AC CARS CLEAN.......LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A 88-89 CLEAN BOX CHEVY LS ...NO PROJECTS 7863156307  OR WILL SELL $5300
> 
> 
> ...


Yo JD thanks 4 the CTS Bitch clean homie!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 3 2011, 06:19 PM~19491812
> *Yo JD thanks 4 the CTS Bitch clean homie!!!!
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

Made you a hater dimelo bazuka :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

EXECUTION, TEAM BORRACHOS
:wave: wats good ma ninjas


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 3 2011, 03:00 PM~19491672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 3 2011, 04:32 PM~19492433
> *EXECUTION, TEAM BORRACHOS
> :wave: wats good ma ninjas
> *


Whats good homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Jan 3 2011, 06:31 PM~19491896
> *Made you a hater dimelo bazuka  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 3 2011, 04:38 PM~19492479
> *Whats good homie
> *


A I LOKO CHILLIN DAY OFF :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 3 2011, 03:19 PM~19491812
> *Yo JD thanks 4 the CTS Bitch clean homie!!!!
> *


Que vuelta my ***** :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 3 2011, 04:47 PM~19492542
> *A I LOKO CHILLIN DAY OFF  :biggrin:
> *


Thats whats up


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 1 2011, 05:05 PM~19476099
> *how u been homie
> *


  been good evil..jus chilled with my son for the holidays ,since i dont get too see him much an pushing to get this lac out .so back too work today :angry: lol everything good out there ?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 3 2011, 07:47 PM~19492547
> *Que vuelta my *****  :wave:
> *


Que bola. Acere we ready or what lol :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 3 2011, 07:32 PM~19492433
> *EXECUTION, TEAM BORRACHOS
> :wave: wats good ma ninjas
> *


Chilling Boi wats good wit u


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MLK PARADE JAN 17...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 3 2011, 05:19 PM~19491812
> *Yo JD thanks 4 the CTS Bitch clean homie!!!!
> *



anytime fool bak dat up homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 3 2011, 08:10 PM~19493329
> *MLK PARADE JAN 17...
> *



damit man ima c if ihave time to bring out the new project on rims if not i ride it clean on stocks fuk it :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 09:55 AM~19489210
> *19 years and still
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

: TEAM BORRACHOS


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 3 2011, 03:00 PM~19491672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 3 2011, 09:43 PM~19493700
> *: TEAM BORRACHOS
> *


Loko loko loko!!!!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 3 2011, 05:00 PM~19491672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 3 2011, 06:52 PM~19493817
> *:biggrin:
> *


wazzup bro


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham
:biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19493830
> *wazzup bro
> *


just checkin the miami topic


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 3 2011, 09:54 PM~19493838
> *93brougham
> :biggrin:
> *


hola amigo :ninja:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 3 2011, 08:07 PM~19493987
> *hola amigo  :ninja:
> *


WHAT UP bROtha


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Jan 3 2011, 11:13 PM~19494767
> *WHAT UP bROtha
> *


WHUT IT DEW bRO


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19493830
> *wazzup bro
> *



shorty wats good my ***** wen u goin to bahamas again fool :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

93brougham
yo wats good


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 3 2011, 06:10 PM~19493329
> *MLK PARADE JAN 17...
> *


GHETTO FABULOUS will b out there


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 4 2011, 12:01 AM~19495400
> *93brougham
> yo wats good
> *


Chillin @ the


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 4 2011, 01:15 AM~19496268
> *Chillin @ the
> 
> 
> ...


I here u got something good to homie buhaaaa!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 4 2011, 02:02 AM~19496949
> *I here u got something good to homie buhaaaa!!!!   :biggrin:
> *




:no: :no: :no: :no: 





































































:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 3 2011, 11:05 PM~19496988
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 4 2011, 02:05 AM~19496988
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Lmao Boi it's game over!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TEAM BORRACHOS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    

TOMORROW BITCHH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 4 2011, 02:07 AM~19497011
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oye don't u work in the AM go to sleep *****!!!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 4 2011, 02:08 AM~19497025
> *TEAM BORRACHOS
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Yea yea u always say that!!!! Lol I believe it wen I see it


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 3 2011, 11:11 PM~19497045
> *Yea yea u always say that!!!! Lol I believe it wen I see it
> *



niggaaa i went on a mission today but i got my tires orderd for thursday thats as fast as i can get em lol de pingaa how horrible i be there tomorrow a lil late but ill show up


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305+Jan 4 2011, 02:07 AM~19497011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: hno: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 3 2011, 11:23 PM~19497157
> *
> :yes:  :yes:  hno:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



shHhHhH :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 4 2011, 02:29 AM~19497216
> *shHhHhH  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok i will not say another word


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 3 2011, 11:14 PM~19497076
> *niggaaa i went on a mission today but i got my tires orderd for thursday thats as fast as i can get em lol de pingaa how horrible i be there tomorrow a lil late but ill show up
> *


ESTE LLEGA DE PUES GUE TODO EL MUNDO TERMINA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

155 80r 13ww all day long, i can get em ........


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 3 2011, 09:35 PM~19495018
> *WHUT IT DEW bRO
> *


Same ol same ol bROtha.....getting ready to make this trip to the desert.....hows the MIA


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 12:40 PM~19490793
> *naw 20s came out round 2000..I REMEMBER LOW LYFE HAD THE SUV GAME ALL ON 17x10 on them candy paints..even the black boys were riding 14s :biggrin:  :biggrin:and there was little options back then either pots and pans or winners
> 'aka" daytons.... or roadstars
> *


I was one dem first Black Bois down south on dem thangs :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but yea homie you speakin the Truth


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 4 2011, 12:45 AM~19497796
> *155 80r 13ww all day long, i can get em ........
> *



$$$


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 4 2011, 10:36 AM~19498721
> *$$$
> *


X2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

chichi on 13, Born 2 Die
DIMELO GOODTIMERS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 4 2011, 08:48 AM~19499071
> *chichi on 13, Born 2 Die
> DIMELO GOODTIMERS
> *


wat up brotha aqui hows everything


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 4 2011, 08:52 AM~19499087
> *wat up brotha aqui hows everything
> *


EVERYTHING GOOD BRO.. WORKING LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 4 2011, 08:53 AM~19499095
> *EVERYTHING GOOD BRO.. WORKING LIKE ALWAYS
> *


i feel u homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, Tru2DaGame
wus good homie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

viejitos miami, Tru2DaGame
Wus Good Hector


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

trying to get my ride out looking for a good mechanic anybody 
no someone haller at me? fucqh8rs whats up homie?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 4 2011, 10:26 AM~19499681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT UP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING I C GUYS ARE PUTTING WORK THAT WATS UP


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 4 2011, 11:54 AM~19499868
> *WAT UP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING I C GUYS ARE PUTTING WORK THAT WATS UP
> *


Everything Is good bro thanks we are putting in work trying to go back on tour soon


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 4 2011, 10:46 AM~19499448
> *FUCQH8RS, Tru2DaGame
> wus good homie
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Got 93 fleetwood for sale clean everything working $3500 and I also have 8inch cylinders for $60 and also have 95 -96 mirrors for a fleetwood $65 let me know 786 378 3124


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jan 4 2011, 10:26 AM~19499681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 4 2011, 12:50 PM~19500287
> *Chillin daw working on that car tryna come out. Was up wit you
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 4 2011, 03:33 PM~19500581
> *:thumbsup:
> *




*EXECUTION HAPPY NEW YEAR SINCE YOU CHANGED YOUR NUMBER...*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 4 2011, 01:33 PM~19500581
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Jan 4 2011, 09:28 AM~19498508
> *Same ol same ol bROtha.....getting ready to make this trip to the desert.....hows the MIA
> *


Fo Sho Homie whenever my whips done id like to take a trip over there


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone looking for a daily a GREAT driver.


http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2101257621.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jan 4 2011, 03:27 PM~19501827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just go ahead and give me a price on the chevelle.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, wat up GOODTIMER


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 4 2011, 09:07 PM~19503410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo wats good


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

chevelle coming out late 2011 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 4 2011, 05:27 PM~19502942
> *just go ahead and give me a price on the chevelle....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 4 2011, 11:48 AM~19499071
> *chichi on 13, Born 2 Die
> DIMELO GOODTIMERS
> *


Yo wats good


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jan 4 2011, 06:20 PM~19503561
> *Yo wats good
> *


chillin foo posted at the crib on ma day off


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2011, 04:51 PM~19476045
> *Its Coming..............................
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

juicedmonteSS


My lady bought me a tire so im good homie


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

hope yall boys can make it we got 26 awards going out plus cash for hoppers


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

What's up Miami


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 3 2011, 07:55 AM~19489210
> *19 years and still </span><img src=\'http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n59/STNPREZ/MYPICS679.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



 <span style=\'color:green\'>TTT


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 4 2011, 08:29 AM~19498957
> *X2
> *


$55 bucs a lil pricy but got em in stock


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 4 2011, 02:58 PM~19501580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cae


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 4 2011, 09:42 PM~19506298
> *juicedmonteSS
> My lady bought me a tire so im good homie
> *


no prob homie, whenever u cant find any hit me up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 5 2011, 01:52 AM~19507199
> *no prob homie, whenever  u  cant find any hit me up
> *


Ok thanks


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19493164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!?! ay billete


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

OUCH :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 5 2011, 03:28 AM~19508282
> *WTF?!?!?! ay billete
> *



wow wow wow :tears:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS, oye papa que hay


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 5 2011, 11:03 AM~19509135
> *TEAM BORRACHOS, oye papa que hay
> *


Que bolaa!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Still Hated,wats good with u foo hows everything


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 30 2010, 12:35 PM~19459088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 3 2011, 09:45 AM~19489173
> *TO THE MIAMI, HIALEAH AND SURROUNDING LOWRIDER CITIES... I KNOW OUR PICNIC IS ON JAN 30TH, BUT IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN GET A NICE NUMBER OF CARS TO ATTEND THE DR. MARTIN LUTHER KING PARADE...(JAN 17)  PLEASE I DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE AGAIN, SO CAN U SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AND ATTEND, I KNOW SOME OF YOU DONT WANT TO BRING YOUR CARS OUT TILL THE PICNIC, BUT GOD MIGHT NOT ALLOW U TO MAKE IT IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... FOLKS ALWAYS SAY THERE NO WHERE TO HANG OUT, WELL THE POLICE WOMT STOP YOU AND AND U CAN POST UP OR FOR YOU HOPPERS YOU CAN GET SWITCH HAPPY TILL YOUR CAR CATCHES FIRE SO THERE IS NO EXCUSE SO COME OUT AND SHOW SO SUPPORT!
> 
> THIS IS A 2WKS NOTICE SO NO ONE CAN SAY I DIDNT KNOW, NOBODY SAID ANYTHING OR I FORGOT...
> *


I may come down for this with the Cutty!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, WAT IS GOOD


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 4 2011, 07:26 PM~19504354
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 1 2011, 04:51 PM~19476045
> *Its Coming..............................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: wat color is going..nice


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 5 2011, 11:28 AM~19510480
> *Que la verga LOCO, WAT IS GOOD
> *


wat it do loco.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Jan 5 2011, 08:04 AM~19508772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro seriously i think id cry if that shit happen to my car


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MADE YOU A HATER........*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 08:44 PM~19513696
> *MADE YOU A HATER........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Big props to you Luis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 5 2011, 09:04 PM~19513946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

jefe de jefes
:wave:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 5 2011, 06:55 PM~19515308
> *jefe de jefes
> :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: EVERYTHING IS GOOD... :nicoderm:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 05:44 PM~19513696
> *MADE YOU A HATER........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 5 2011, 01:28 PM~19510480
> *Que la verga LOCO, WAT IS GOOD
> *


Chillin', fam! You got me all pumped up and motivated!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 5 2011, 10:16 PM~19517084
> *Chillin', fam! You got me all pumped up and motivated!
> *


TTT LOKO KEEP THAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 6 2011, 01:27 AM~19518718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think everyone in here gets the point already..... we know your in GOODTIMES. :uh:


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 07:35 AM~19519366
> *i think everyone in here gets the point already..... we know your in GOODTIMES.  :uh:
> *


x100,,,, :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

and always posting, out of state cars its miami fest not post up out of state cars and clubs


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 08:44 PM~19513696
> *MADE YOU A HATER........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2011, 07:44 PM~19513696
> *MADE YOU A HATER........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 07:35 AM~19519366
> *i think everyone in here gets the point already..... we know your in GOODTIMES.  :uh:
> *


thats funny homie :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE
WAT UP D HOWS EVERYTHING LOKO


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Fuck this Miami fest shit is a aol chatroom.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 06:35 AM~19519366
> *i think everyone in here gets the point already..... we know your in GOODTIMES.  :uh:
> *


U KNOW WAT UR RIGHT I THINK I POSTED A LIL TO MUCH .......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 09:45 AM~19520219
> *Fuck this Miami fest shit is a aol chatroom.
> *


LOKO WEN WE DIPPIN DOWN SOUTH BEACH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

, INKSTINCT003, GOODTIMER WAT UP LOKO


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 6 2011, 10:51 AM~19520260
> *LOKO WEN WE DIPPIN DOWN SOUTH BEACH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


When que la verga loco cranks my bucket


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 09:53 AM~19520277
> *When que la verga loco cranks my bucket
> *


 :biggrin: SOON LOCO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 12:45 PM~19520219
> *Fuck this Miami fest shit is a aol chatroom.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*THATS WHY THE "REAL MIAMI FEST" WAS CREATED BUT NO ONE GOES THERE NO MORE..... *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 6 2011, 10:55 AM~19520289
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS WHY THE "REAL MIAMI FEST" WAS CREATED BUT NO ONE GOES THERE NO MORE.....
> *


For real we needa get it back up


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MAAANDO :wave: i see u loko doin it big with the low low mag mad props


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Jan 6 2011, 06:41 AM~19519399
> *and always posting, out of state cars its miami fest not post up out of state cars and clubs
> *


u right but were are the miami cars at.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

got some fleetwood trims...pm me if interested


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS, :wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 6 2011, 02:26 PM~19521078
> *TEAM BORRACHOS, :wave:
> *


Que bola!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 6 2011, 11:31 AM~19521127
> *:uh:
> *



:420: :420: :h5: wat it do brutha


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

brand new 400 plus shippin for big body lac by bmh pm me if interested


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 11:37 AM~19521177
> *:420:  :420:  :h5:  wat it do brutha
> *


:420: :wave: check ur phone homie :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, SHORTY84, chichi on 13
GT Wud up!!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 6 2011, 01:59 PM~19522254
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, SHORTY84, chichi on 13
> GT Wud up!!!
> *


GT :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IF ANYONE HAS 2 13X5.5 FOR SALE HIT ME UP.. NEED EM ASAP


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, SHORTY84
DIMELO SHORTII


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 6 2011, 02:24 PM~19521529
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









the one they got there style from !!!!!!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 6 2011, 03:10 PM~19522847
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 6 2011, 03:10 PM~19522847
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 6 2011, 02:20 PM~19522389
> *INKSTINCT003, SHORTY84
> DIMELO SHORTII
> *


Was good bro


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 6 2011, 04:25 PM~19523455
> *Was good bro
> *


AQUI BRO. STILL AT THE SHOP


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 06:35 AM~19519366
> *i think everyone in here gets the point already..... we know your in GOODTIMES.  :uh:
> *


I THINK WE HAVE A HATER!!! :dunno: :twak:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*94pimplac, ripsta85, MISTER ED, CENTRGOLDLAC, INKSTINCT003


good evening miami fest....*


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 6 2011, 06:18 PM~19523380
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats good D ?


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 6 2011, 06:10 PM~19522847
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...














*ITS FUNNY THAT A YEAR & A HALF LATER YOU COME OUT AND MAKE A COMMENT LIKE THAT....

on JANUARY 30TH  LINE IT UP !!!!

LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING!!!*


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jan 6 2011, 08:57 PM~19524205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: Amen To That!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jan 6 2011, 06:57 PM~19524205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jan 6 2011, 07:57 PM~19524205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


first off no one was talking to you

we been know a year and half ago you wanted to be like me.. so thats old news already..

its funny everybody wants there cars all red now.. but its all good we all where you guys get it from, but just cause im not around dont think i dont know whats going on..

believe me its coming, but when i decide to bring it out


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

lets not turn this into a whole bunch of shit talking, dont wanna be part of any drama of back and forth bullshit


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 6 2011, 09:20 PM~19524404
> *lets not turn this into a whole bunch of shit talking, dont wanna be part of any drama of back and forth bullshit
> *




ITS NOT ABOUT NO DRAMA OR BULLSHIT IVE BEEN WANTED TO HOP AGAINST YOU FOR OVER A YEAR AND YOU KNOW THIS LINE IT UP IT AINT BOUT COLORS ITS BOUT INCHES LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING !!!!!


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jan 6 2011, 08:28 PM~19524483
> *ITS NOT ABOUT NO DRAMA OR BULLSHIT IVE BEEN WANTED TO HOP AGAINST YOU FOR OVER A YEAR AND YOU KNOW THIS LINE IT UP IT AINT BOUT COLORS ITS BOUT INCHES LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING !!!!!
> *


lets get one thing clear, i give 2 fucks about inches, i do my shit for me, no disrespect to your car, its been doing its thing, but i would never let any of my cars look like yours and all that mess you got going on under it

my shit aint 120 or 108 volts, my shit 96 volts and i aint moving my rear end anywhere either...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 06:35 AM~19519366
> *i think everyone in here gets the point already..... we know your in GOODTIMES.  :uh:
> *


Lmao!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IF ANYONE HAS 2 13X5.5 FOR SALE HIT ME UP.. NEED EM ASAP


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jan 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19524764
> * :drama:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, Tru2DaGame, Bowtie South, INKSTINCT003, 95rangeron14z, MISTER ED, 94pimplac, mr.regal, Florida City, 3.0.5-rideordie, Made You A Hater, SURFER BOY, 93brougham



*now this is the miami fest we know..........*


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Boulevard305, SHORTY84, DOMREP64, 3.0.5-rideordie, Mr lowrider305, 83lac-va-beach, *mr.regal*, monte24, Florida City, *Tru2DaGame*, *Bowtie South*, 94pimplac

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

INKSTINCT003, 83lac-va-beach, :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 6 2011, 10:02 PM~19524859
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, Tru2DaGame, Bowtie South, INKSTINCT003, 95rangeron14z, MISTER ED, 94pimplac, mr.regal, Florida City, 3.0.5-rideordie, Made You A Hater, SURFER BOY, 93brougham
> now this is the groupie fest we know..........
> *




:0


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jan 6 2011, 07:07 PM~19524918
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Boulevard305, SHORTY84, DOMREP64, 3.0.5-rideordie, Mr lowrider305, 83lac-va-beach, mr.regal, monte24, Florida City, Tru2DaGame, Bowtie South, 94pimplac
> 
> ...


Wassup homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

who wanna hop im doing 5 inches lol

hopefully at the uso picnic


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 6 2011, 11:11 AM~19520418
> *u right but were are the miami cars at.
> *


*Ridin everyday*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 6 2011, 08:50 PM~19525461
> *Ridin everyday
> 
> 
> ...


my ***** chipper jones let em know how the lil S.I gets down :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 6 2011, 10:11 PM~19524967
> *:0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 10:37 PM~19525304
> *who wanna hop im doing 5 inches lol
> 
> hopefully at the uso picnic
> ...




Shit fuck that im doing negative six my shits on flats..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 10:37 PM~19525304
> *who wanna hop im doing 5 inches lol
> 
> hopefully at the uso picnic
> ...



Also gotta g!ve you props that car !s look!ng real good....


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 07:37 PM~19525304
> *who wanna hop im doing 5 inches lol
> 
> hopefully at the uso picnic
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 6 2011, 09:09 PM~19525749
> *Also gotta g!ve you props that car !s look!ng real good....
> *


Fuck it let's hop who ever passes an Arizona can wins 

Thanks dawg I'm just tryna get to the big dawg status I'm tired of being a dreamer lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

any old school SECOND TO NONE members that have plaques that dont want it no more hit me up dale


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 6 2011, 09:10 PM~19525764
> *looking good homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks to you president for putting it back together


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 6 2011, 03:10 PM~19522847
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*Second To None *


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 07:37 PM~19525304
> *who wanna hop im doing 5 inches lol
> 
> hopefully at the uso picnic
> ...



*BARNEY <span style=\'color:red\'>ASS FUCK</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 6 2011, 06:14 PM~19524346
> *first off no one was talking to you
> 
> we been know a year and half ago you wanted to be like me.. so thats old news already..
> ...


you act like you invented the color red.....how about everyone get along and play nice.......


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 6 2011, 10:13 PM~19526460
> *BARNEY <span style=\'color:red\'>ASS FUCK</span>  :biggrin:
> *


You already know :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 09:16 PM~19526507
> *You already know :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I HAD TO GET YOU BACK *****


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 08:37 PM~19525304
> *who wanna hop im doing 5 inches lol
> 
> hopefully at the uso picnic
> ...


it looks real good i like that color.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 6 2011, 10:17 PM~19526518
> *:roflmao: I HAD TO GET YOU BACK *****
> *


I know i know it's cool daw


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 6 2011, 10:22 PM~19526580
> *it looks real good i like that color.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 6 2011, 10:45 PM~19526152
> *:yes:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

no more lambo doors..
COMING SOON...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 10:37 PM~19525304
> *who wanna hop im doing 5 inches lol
> 
> hopefully at the uso picnic
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!! Lookin good!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 6 2011, 09:37 PM~19526790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Jan 6 2011, 12:11 PM~19520418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT!!!!!! lol el grillito attacks :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 6 2011, 01:11 PM~19520418
> *u right but were are the miami cars at.
> *



You'll see me driven down biscayne blvd everyday


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jan 6 2011, 08:57 PM~19524205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.... I Say We Have A BIG Ass 3 Some And Let's Hop 3 Red Cars!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 7 2011, 02:01 AM~19527583
> *You'll see me driven down biscayne blvd everyday
> 
> 
> ...


what's good homie...Have you seen a black caddy with a brown top dippin by there in the last few days


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo laz you already know im dippin daily...I just don't live in Hialeah that's why you don't see me dippin... 


This happend just Wednesday nite...This ant going to stop me str8 up shit happens,you fix,you learn you feel me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rollinx...This the caddy


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 7 2011, 02:43 AM~19527962
> *rollinx...This the caddy
> 
> 
> ...


Naw havent seen it?? i wish, been dying to see someone other than me around here...shit looks clean! Whos is that?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Yooo Majik007 Happy B-Day GOODTIMER!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Happy birthday mr magic


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

P78dayz  :wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

happy birthday magic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 7 2011, 02:52 AM~19528027
> *Naw havent seen it??  i wish, been dying to see someone other than me around here...shit looks clean!  Whos is that?
> *


I SEEN IT LIKE 3 TIMES AROUND 163RD...NOT SURE THO...THERE'S A BLACK BOY WITH A CLEAN BOX CHEVY 2 DOOR WITH A NICE LOCKUP THAT I SEEN ON 441 LIKE 2 TIMES LAST WEEK...THERE'S A LOT SOLO RYDERS

THERE'S A GBODY IN MY BUILDING HE BEEN DONE HERE FOR A FEW MONTHS WITH OUT OF STATE TAG...ILL POST A PIC OF IT


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 6 2011, 11:12 PM~19527182
> *i drive my POS everyday
> 
> 
> ...


Damn boy that truck looks nice I wanna be like you one day :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 7 2011, 02:43 AM~19527962
> *rollinx...This the caddy
> 
> 
> ...



*looks clean...whats good with ya hatian fresh....
that street looks familiar wheres that at????????**



and what laz means is that no one post their cars on here... thats why a few people post out of state cars...... plus if you do post your or my shit here everyday people still going to say..." ok we get the picture you have a car..." so no one in miami is ever satisfied..... but i can see over and over again..... claudios car magik car lou's car all of freddys car pauls caddy ( 94pimplac ) 25th street cars i can look at them all day everyday..........*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 07:22 AM~19528998
> *looks clean...whats good with ya hatian fresh....
> that street looks familiar wheres that at????????
> 
> ...


And Steven 4 door cutty :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
PS: IM JUST PLAYING I LOVE ALL LOWRIDERS I AINT COMING AFTER NO ONE, JUST BRINGING ANOTHER LOWRIDER TO THE STREETS...*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 7 2011, 09:27 AM~19529014
> *And Steven 4 door cutty  :cheesy:
> *




*OH FOR SURE I KNOW I FORGOT ALOT OF PEOPLE I HOPE NO ONE TAKES IT WRONG.....*

:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 6 2011, 07:37 PM~19525304
> *who wanna hop im doing 5 inches lol
> 
> hopefully at the uso picnic
> ...


Homie I gotta give u props u been puttin in work and it shows 
I hope you make it out to the uso picnic I would like to see that bitch in person!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

magik happy bday loko ...PURO GOODTMES FOR U TODAY MA *****


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 7 2011, 02:41 AM~19528306
> *Yooo Majik007 Happy B-Day GOODTIMER!!!!!
> *


Thanks Juan, Dre and Shorty, me estoy poninendo viejo :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 7 2011, 08:46 AM~19529072
> *magik happy bday loko ...PURO GOODTMES FOR U TODAY MA *****
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 7 2011, 07:41 AM~19529056
> *Homie I gotta give u props u been puttin in work and it shows
> I hope you make it out to the uso picnic I would like to see that bitch in person!!
> *


Thanks homie. Trust me I wanna make it out there too I'm during to drive this car already and let everyone see this car it looks so much better in person


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo p don't you have a bay 2reset or something wtf r you doin on here lmaoooo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ONLY JAN 30th WILL TELL....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 09:22 AM~19528998
> *looks clean...whats good with ya hatian fresh....
> that street looks familiar wheres that at????????
> 
> ...


8787 BISCAYNE BLVD???something like that


Im str8 man...just working like always,spending time with my fam & lady


I got to get a chain bridge now...shit pushin me back bigtime(shit crazy an $$$$ tight) but I should been had did it along time ago other then that still got more shit to do "bad luck"








I though about getting a new whip in starting over cuz there's a few thing I wish a ***** never did...but you learn from your fuck ups..... any ways how you been


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 7 2011, 10:13 AM~19529171
> *8787 BISCAYNE BLVD???something like that
> Im str8 man...just working like always,spending time with my fam & lady
> I got to get a chain bridge now...shit pushin me back bigtime(shit crazy an $$$$ tight) but I should been had did it along time ago other then that still got more shit to do "bad luck"
> ...



*CHILLIN HOMIE, BUT YEA YOU LIVE AND YOU LEARN............REMEMBER LIFE IS THE BEST TEACHER......*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 7 2011, 06:55 AM~19529107
> *Yo p don't you have a bay 2reset or something wtf r you doin on here lmaoooo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wus good laz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 10:15 AM~19529178
> *CHILLIN HOMIE, BUT YEA YOU LIVE AND YOU LEARN............REMEMBER LIFE IS THE BEST TEACHER......
> *


Amen


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 7 2011, 06:49 AM~19529087
> *Thanks homie. Trust me I wanna make it out there too I'm during to drive this car already and let everyone see this car it looks so much better in person
> *


I feel ya Homie I got the Homies from the Big M waiting on my slackin ass to get in gear been to busy with work and family schit but if i play the cards right I should have a lil sumn at the picnic nothing LOCO jus sumn to support the game  
I know Luis I need to get off my azz LMAO!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr ed...you still useing the same camera anything new to her


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

BACK IN THE DAY...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 7 2011, 07:30 AM~19529241
> *BACK IN THE DAY...
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR Q WHEN IT WAS THIS COLOR!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 09:35 AM~19519366
> *JUST TO CLARIFY SOMETHING WHAT I WROTE AINT TOWARDS JASON I KNOW IT SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS BUT IM MAN ENOUGH, AFTER I WROTE IT I SAW IT WAS SIMILAR......AND I DONT GO BACK AND EDIT SH!T..... SO DONT GET IT TWISTED ******........ :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 7 2011, 10:29 AM~19529234
> *Mr ed...you still useing the same camera anything new to her
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 7 2011, 08:28 AM~19529230
> *I feel ya Homie I got the Homies from the Big M waiting on my slackin ass to get in gear been to busy with work and family schit but if i play the cards right I should have a lil sumn at  the picnic nothing LOCO jus sumn to support the game
> I know Luis I need to get off my azz LMAO!!
> *


I hear you don't we wish money grew on trees To much things to do not enough money


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

BEWARE...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

IM STAYING HOME TODAY TO ENJOY MYSELF BEFORE THE PICNIC...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jan 7 2011, 06:49 AM~19529085
> *Thanks homie
> *


Happyy b-day homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 7 2011, 10:50 AM~19529346
> *IM STAYING HOME TODAY TO ENJOY MYSELF BEFORE THE PICNIC...
> 
> 
> ...



*
ol skool ritw thur...........*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

look all im doin is repin my club and who ever dont like it fuk it thats there headach i dont say shit wen every one else post they shit and ALL i was doing was keepin this shit up all of a suddent u c to much GOODTIMES and u wanna say something fuk it WE HERE TO STAY HOMIE HANGOUTS .SHOWS. PICNICS AND THE STREETS WE FINNA BE THERE

EVIL- I SEE U GOODTIMER


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

I RESPECT EVERYONE AND THERE CLUBS AND THERE RIDES CARS OR LOWRIDER BIKES ....REP YO SHIT POST PICS EVEN FROM JAPAN TO ME IS MOTIVATION TO SEE WATS OUT AND GET IDEAS BUT YET AGAIN NOT EVERYONE IS THE SAME


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE SOME 14 IN. PISTONS THEY WANT TO DONATE...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

TAMPA LOWRIDER NEEDS TO SWING THROUGH AGAIN...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

KING LINCOLN, wats poppin with u ma *****


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MIGHT BE ON THE SELLING BLOCK...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 7 2011, 11:16 AM~19529466
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER NEEDS TO SWING THROUGH AGAIN...</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/al%20570.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/al%20632.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...






*its being worked on...... sssshhhhhh*


<span style=\'colorurple\'>*wink wink*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 6 2011, 07:50 PM~19525461
> *Ridin everyday
> 
> 
> ...


  I SEEN U RIDIN LAST NIGHT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, TEAM BORRACHOS
WAT UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:28 AM~19529230
> *I feel ya Homie I got the Homies from the Big M waiting on my slackin ass to get in gear been to busy with work and family schit but if i play the cards right I should have a lil sumn at  the picnic nothing LOCO jus sumn to support the game
> I know Luis I need to get off my azz LMAO!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 7 2011, 10:58 AM~19529384
> *look all im doin is repin my club and who ever dont like it fuk it thats there headach i dont say shit wen every one else post they shit and ALL i was doing was keepin this shit up all of a suddent u c to much GOODTIMES and u wanna say something fuk it WE HERE TO STAY HOMIE HANGOUTS .SHOWS. PICNICS AND THE STREETS WE FINNA BE THERE
> 
> EVIL- I SEE U GOODTIMER
> *


post up your car......


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 7 2011, 09:59 AM~19530085
> *post up your car......
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

will star working on it soon


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Jan 7 2011, 08:04 AM~19528947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*Made You A Hater*


*

CAN I SEE A PIC OF THE YELLOW CADDY *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 7 2011, 11:16 AM~19529466
> *TAMPA LOWRIDER NEEDS TO SWING THROUGH AGAIN...
> 
> 
> ...


  * Nice......is it painted "white diamond"...? (Cadillac color)*


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jan 7 2011, 09:49 AM~19529085
> *Thanks homie
> *


Happy b_day good timer


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

chichi on 13, EXECUTION
GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 7 2011, 07:58 AM~19529384
> *look all im doin is repin my club and who ever dont like it fuk it thats there headach i dont say shit wen every one else post they shit and ALL i was doing was keepin this shit up all of a suddent u c to much GOODTIMES and u wanna say something fuk it WE HERE TO STAY HOMIE HANGOUTS .SHOWS. PICNICS AND THE STREETS WE FINNA BE THERE
> 
> EVIL- I SEE U GOODTIMER
> *


que bola homie


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

whats up mia???goodtimes atl stopping in..nice rides you all having,can't wait till summer to hit yo streets this year..rep to the fullest no matter who you roll with...ttt


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 7 2011, 10:37 AM~19530296
> *whats up mia???goodtimes atl stopping in..nice rides you all having,can't wait till summer to hit yo streets this year..rep to the fullest no matter who you roll with...ttt
> *


whats good big homie


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

WHERE'S ALL MY MOTHER FUCKIN "GOOD TIMERS" AT....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 7 2011, 10:37 AM~19530296
> *whats up mia???goodtimes atl stopping in..nice rides you all having,can't wait till summer to hit yo streets this year..rep to the fullest no matter who you roll with...ttt
> *


amen to that GOODTIMER :wave:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 12:40 PM~19530317
> *whats good big homie
> *


justa chillin catching up on pages and pages,ive missed..keep us informed of some bigger shows this year if possible as we'll do the same..peace out mia..keep it up


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 01:14 PM~19530163
> *Made You A Hater
> 
> 
> ...


See it at the picnic......but I can show you pic's of my 63 vert


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, mr.regal, GiZmO84, Born 2 Die, Made You A Hater, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN ShReK, chichi on 13


Mr Regal /Made You A HAter


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 7 2011, 01:57 PM~19530435
> *See it at the picnic......but I can show you pic's of my 63 vert*




:0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

AND YOU KNOW I ONLY LIKE CADDIES......


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 7 2011, 07:41 AM~19529311
> *I hear you don't we wish money grew on trees To much things to do not enough money.
> *


Damn It Man I wish a lot of people understood that,and no im not directing this schit at anybody......its just a real comment ; 

Money Dont Grow On Trees


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 10:40 AM~19530317
> *whats good big homie
> *


Happy New Year Evil Wus Good Homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Jan 7 2011, 10:41 AM~19530325
> *WHERE'S ALL MY MOTHER FUCKIN "GOOD TIMERS" AT....
> *


Yo yo yo :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 7 2011, 07:58 AM~19529384
> *look all im doin is repin my club and who ever dont like it fuk it thats there headach i dont say shit wen every one else post they shit and ALL i was doing was keepin this shit up all of a suddent u c to much GOODTIMES and u wanna say something fuk it WE HERE TO STAY HOMIE HANGOUTS .SHOWS. PICNICS AND THE STREETS WE FINNA BE THERE
> 
> EVIL- I SEE U GOODTIMER
> *


I dont wanna get in this bowl of froot loops but I can honestly say if you worry about what other people think and say thats when stress and internet thuggin starts  Post what ever you want and let people say what they want.I personally dont have time to read all the gossip and schit talkin on here cuz im too busy stackin paper,raisin my family and all the other fun schit people wit a life do  So on that note do you and move on cause at the end of the day thats why MIAMI Lowriding fell OFF cause errybody blow up schit on the computer but when its time to produce the order they been braggin about all of a sudden the excuse is schit was out of stock. Lets talk schit to have fun but not for all the drama cause honestly everybody in MIA knows its been old and getting older  *NO OFFENSE TO NOBODY JUS MY OPINION TIRED OF ALL THE BLAH BLAH BLAH LETS BRING THIS SCHIT BACK* :yes: :yes:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:59 AM~19530450
> *FUCQH8RS, mr.regal, GiZmO84, Born 2 Die, Made You A Hater, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN ShReK, chichi on 13
> Mr Regal /Made You A HAter
> *


Wassup hoime how's the new year going :biggrin:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

7 Members: SHORTY84, Boulevard305, Born 2 Die, *mr.regal, RoLLiN ShReK,* greg nice, tru6lu305

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

STILL 4/S...


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

14 in 88 spoke center gold daytons for sale
hit me up: 786-975-8626


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 7 2011, 02:15 PM~19530601
> *I dont wanna get in this bowl of froot loops but I can honestly say if you worry about what other people think and say thats when stress and internet thuggin starts  Post what ever you want and let people say what they want.I personally dont have time to read all the gossip and schit talkin on here cuz im too busy stackin paper,raisin my family and all the other fun schit people wit a life do  So on that note do you and move on cause at the end of the day thats why MIAMI Lowriding fell OFF cause errybody blow up schit on the computer but when its time to produce the order they been braggin about all of a sudden the excuse is schit was out of stock. Lets talk schit  to have fun but not for all the drama cause honestly everybody in MIA knows its been old and getting older  NO OFFENSE TO NOBODY JUS MY OPINION TIRED OF ALL THE BLAH BLAH BLAH LETS BRING THIS SCHIT BACK :yes:  :yes:
> *


Well said homie!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 7 2011, 11:06 AM~19530514
> *Happy New Year Evil Wus Good Homie
> *


Same to u and your fam ,swing by the crib to talk some shit homie


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 7 2011, 10:57 AM~19530435
> *See it at the picnic......but I can show you pic's of my 63 vert
> *


 :0 NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN THE STREET


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hno:NEW WHIP ON THE WAYhno: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2011, 12:32 PM~19531224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUST BE NICEEEE.. I GOT YOU


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i see torino is doin good :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 7 2011, 12:40 PM~19531305
> *MUST BE NICEEEE.. I GOT YOU
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAOOOOO DALE DRE


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2011, 12:32 PM~19531224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat drunk rich old lady u rob foo :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 7 2011, 01:05 PM~19531564
> *wat drunk rich old lady u rob foo :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2011, 12:32 PM~19531224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wat iam talking about :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LIL MOTIVATION


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2011, 01:45 PM~19531914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old school for real :0


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 7 2011, 12:14 PM~19531056
> *:0 NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN THE STREET
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 7 2011, 10:57 AM~19530435
> *See it at the picnic......but I can show you pic's of my 63 vert
> *


niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lowridergame305, monte24, FUCQH8RS, ErickaNjr, Que la verga LOCO, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN ShReK


:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lowridergame305, ErickaNjr, monte24, FUCQH8RS, Que la verga LOCO, INKSTINCT003, RoLLiN ShReK

WHATS CRACKALACKIN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2011, 03:17 PM~19531676
> *
> *


soon enough... does anyone have pics of the setup on this truck???


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 7 2011, 04:32 PM~19533511
> *soon enough... does anyone have pics of the setup on this truck???
> *


2 pumps and 6 old batteries and hop like that in the vid cuz S.To.N did it


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2011, 03:45 PM~19531914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE BABY BLU CUTLASS BITCH USED TO BE BAD DATS THE ONE FROM HIALEAH BAK INDA DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> You is a FUCK ***** that's wat u is


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MY NEW BITCH MRS WET WET LOL.....COMING OUT BY END MONTH ON 6S OR 8S...SQUATED..


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

BACK IN THE DAY...


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

ISLANDERS STP BY TO SHOW SOME LUV.....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MORE BACK IN THE DAY...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: lowbikeon20z, HOLY MARQUIS,* Bowtie South*, *RoLLiN ShReK*, 93brougham, *Tru2DaGame*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 7 2011, 08:52 PM~19534630
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: lowbikeon20z, HOLY MARQUIS, Bowtie South, RoLLiN ShReK, 93brougham, Tru2DaGame
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 7 2011, 06:52 PM~19534630
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: lowbikeon20z, HOLY MARQUIS, Bowtie South, RoLLiN ShReK, 93brougham, Tru2DaGame
> 
> ...


 :
 wuz up bitch


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

shit here watchin the heat game.... i wanna see if i do something to the truck this weekend


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> > You is a FUCK ***** that's wat u is
> > [/quote


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> > You is a FUCK ***** that's wat u is
> 
> 
> Look Home Boi Rapping On The Internet Is 4 Pussys If U Think U Hard U Where To Find Him Don't Be So Soft *****!!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

by any chance anybody in here into gas offroad rc trucks... i got one here that ive had for years but never use... its only been used 4 times tops... if anyones interest in buyin it hit me up


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 7 2011, 10:51 PM~19535206
> *by any chance anybody in here into gas offroad rc trucks... i got one here that ive had for years but never use... its only been used 4 times tops... if anyones interest in buyin it hit me up
> *


Watson Mr 305 might be...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:420: :420:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> > > You is a FUCK ***** that's wat u is
> > > [/quote
> > >
> > > If im so fake then come look for me pussy ass ***** you knoe actually where i live and where i be at im not the fake flaw ass ***** that sits here and talk shit bout the ****** you dick pulling on now.
> > ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19535323
> *I been told u was up. U snitch working for the five o. N where was u on the 3ed.
> *


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 7 2011, 09:53 PM~19535228
> *Watson Mr 305 might be...
> *


naw ive already showd it to him


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 08:07 PM~19535381
> *Valerie: look here cry baby ass ****** dont sit here and front on layitlow with this lil kid bullshit cus as many times as you called me veronica and evilo crying to leave you alone dont try and be hard now 2nd of all its funny how you chilling with the ****** that rob your crib and you talk shit about but now you wanna dick pull and try and act hard wow oscar grow the fuck up
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 7 2011, 08:29 PM~19535644
> *:drama:
> *



are you entertained ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 7 2011, 08:29 PM~19535644
> *:drama:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 11:31 PM~19535656
> *are you entertained *****  :biggrin:
> *


lol eh its w/e id rather not see shit like this go down were too old for this & im actually eating too .


P.S. did u 4get u had a







:cheesy:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

lol this is the digitalwheels.net i remember :rimshot:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 7 2011, 08:37 PM~19535710
> *lol eh its w/e id rather not see shit like this go down were too old for this & im actually eating too .
> P.S. did u 4get u had a
> 
> ...



Homie I feel you that where old but some ****** just dont understand to let go


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Jan 7 2011, 11:33 PM~19535679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: 




14 User(s) are reading this topic (*4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users*)
8 Members: 93brougham,*EXECUTION*, stevedidi, rudelac, *TEAM BORRACHOS*, lowbikeon20z, GbodyonD's 
:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 7 2011, 04:32 PM~19533511
> *soon enough... does anyone have pics of the setup on this truck???
> *



soon as i can ill post it i have a pic of it


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 7 2011, 08:41 PM~19534040
> *MY NEW BITCH MRS WET WET LOL.....COMING OUT BY END MONTH ON 6S OR 8S...SQUATED..
> 
> 
> ...


Homie that shut wet wet!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> > > You is a FUCK ***** that's wat u is
> > > [/quote
> > >
> > > If im so fake then come look for me pussy ass ***** you knoe actually where i live and where i be at im not the fake flaw ass ***** that sits here and talk shit bout the ****** you dick pulling on now.
> > ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 7 2011, 11:50 PM~19535832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que bola!!! Looking at this internet THUG Act Hard When I Was There When He Called Evil Saying Sorry This ***** Funny :cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 7 2011, 08:55 PM~19535884
> *Is funny how u need a bitch to handle your problems but it is wat it is I know wat of ***** u are and wat kind of Bitch she is.  So fuck it
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 7 2011, 08:57 PM~19535895
> *Que bola!!! Looking at this internet THUG Act Hard When I Was There When He Called Evil Saying Sorry This ***** Funny :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:drama: DEPINGAA EVIL !!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Was good SWITCHITTER :wave: tought u tha recipe lol


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jan 7 2011, 09:08 PM~19536013
> *Was good SWITCHITTER :wave: tought u tha recipe lol
> *


Lol!..... you sho did... Fish Scale *****!!!!....lol


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 08:58 PM~19535918
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


***** I been called you out like 3times. B4 ya gave me this dam retraining order. And your self a cheerleader lmao but like I said it is wat it is fuck it.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jan 8 2011, 12:10 AM~19536026
> *Lol!..... you sho did... Fish Scale *****!!!!....lol
> *


was poppin tonight


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 7 2011, 08:41 PM~19534040
> *MY NEW BITCH MRS WET WET LOL.....COMING OUT BY END MONTH ON 6S OR 8S...SQUATED..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this what i need in my life...She sexy homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

93brougham wats good my ninja


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TEAM BORRACHOS ...... GOODGAME GOODGAME


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 8 2011, 12:28 AM~19536206
> *93brougham wats good my ninja
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 

broke az fk lookin for a JAY-OH-BEE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 7 2011, 06:16 PM~19534287
> *MORE BACK IN THE DAY...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: the only pic ive seen on the all golds! thank u.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

yea i feel ya de pinga atleast you got plenty time for other shit at the moment


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 7 2011, 09:16 PM~19536082
> ****** I been called you out like 3times. B4 ya gave me this dam retraining order. And your self a cheerleader lmao but like I said it is wat it is fuck it.
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:55 PM~19535880
> *Homie that shut wet wet!!!
> *


thanks fool wuz up with the cady fool :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 7 2011, 11:22 PM~19536147
> *Damn this what i need in my life...She sexy homie
> *


thank u watson hopefully at the end of the month begining feb she be super sexy lol :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 7 2011, 08:55 PM~19535884
> *Is funny how u need a bitch to handle your problems but it is wat it is I know wat of ***** u are and wat kind of Bitch she is.  So fuck it
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 09:40 PM~19536290
> *Valerie: ***** dont act hard dawq and I got the restrainging order on you not him & the only reason i did it cus you obvious cant get over a bitch and try and ran me off the road shows what pussy ass ***** you are huh?
> 
> remeber the restraining order on you from me not him so where the fuck you at now swearing you called him out lmao im pretty sure everyone on this shit knoes you a coward so dont front and stop making up stories and show us what a man you are and meet him up somewhere now
> *


Ya know where I'm at and im not a coward. You know wat ima just let this whole shyt go you not worth it. And if evil wana. Step up n do something I'm at the krib ight fuck this drama.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 7 2011, 10:02 PM~19536415
> *Ya know where I'm at and im  not a coward. You know wat ima just let this whole shyt go you not worth it. And if evil wana. Step up n do something I'm at the krib ight fuck this drama.
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 10:07 PM~19536455
> *remember ***** my mama aint raise no fool im not going to yur crib to whoop your ass so then later on your mom calls the cops on me because thats what your known for like i said you got my number meet me up coward aint got time for this bitch shit drama on layitlow just bring it already
> *


I'm. Done talking You already know was up. Do wat you gta do


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 7 2011, 10:18 PM~19536565
> *You already know was up. Do wat you gta do
> *


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

somebody is goint 2 get there ass kicked at the picnic!!!!  :dunno: :buttkick: hno: :rimshot: :drama: 
have your videos ready


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Jan 7 2011, 10:27 PM~19536662
> *somebody is goint 2 get there ass kicked at the picnic!!!!   :dunno:  :buttkick:  hno:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> have your videos ready
> *


lmaO :rofl: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:420:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 8 2011, 01:21 AM~19536601
> *looking at it really good this is a lowrider website u aint got a car will never have a car , and layaway is out of the ? now do us a favor and go play with dolls or some shit !!!!!!!! and trust me homie i understand you hurt , but these stories you making up are pretty funny .....& like my dawgs say  goodgame!!! goodgame !!!!!
> *


Lmfao GOODGAME HA Ha


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA GOODGAME OH HELL NAW


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:38 PM~19536758
> *Lmfao GOODGAME HA Ha
> *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 8 2011, 12:49 AM~19536314
> *thanks fool wuz up with the cady fool :biggrin:
> *


That Thang Rit Homei Bout To Put Them 3 piece 22s u already know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2011, 10:40 PM~19536773
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA GOODGAME OH HELL NAW
> *


OH HELL YEA :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 10:40 PM~19536776
> *GO TO BED  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

EVIL JUAN GONNA LOOK LIKE THIS TOMORROW :420: :420: :420:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 8 2011, 12:29 AM~19536219
> *TEAM BORRACHOS ...... GOODGAME GOODGAME
> *


Spank Spank GOODGAME!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:42 PM~19536801
> *Spank Spank GOODGAME!!!!
> *


 :h5: :run:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 7 2011, 10:42 PM~19536795
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVIL JUAN GONNA LOOK LIKE THIS TOMORROW :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


LMAO , AS LONG HE DONT SHOW HIS MANGINA!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 8 2011, 01:45 AM~19536824
> *LMAO , AS LONG HE DONT SHOW HIS MANGINA!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: ...........lol!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 7 2011, 10:45 PM~19536824
> *LMAO , AS LONG HE DONT SHOW HIS MANGINA!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :h5:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HIT EM UP, chichi on 13, DOUBLE-O*, 93brougham, monte24

:0*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 7 2011, 11:51 PM~19537362
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HIT EM UP, chichi on 13, DOUBLE-O, 93brougham, monte24
> 
> ...


*

MLK bound or what???*


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2011, 11:55 PM~19537398
> *MLK bound or what???
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 8 2011, 12:51 AM~19536329
> *thank u watson hopefully at the end of the month begining feb she be super sexy lol :biggrin:
> *


Anytime...what you going to do 4s 3pce,tuckin


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING FOLKS, WHO'S FIRST......


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO CUZ, EXECUTION AND CADDYBOY LOOK, WHAT EVER THE BEEF YOU BOYS HAVING YALL BE SOME MEN AND HANDLE THAT SHIT OFF LAY IT LOW AND DONT BRING THAT TO OUR PICNIC, IT SEEM LIKE EVERY TIME SOMETHING GOOD COMES ALONG SOME FOLKS WANT TO SCREW THINGS FOR OTHER FOLKS, NOW IF YALL GUYS ARE JUST PLAYING THATS COOL BUT THINGS WILL GET OUT OF HAND AND IT WILL TURN REAL, ITS ENOUGH SHIT GOING ON AND THATS WHY WE CANT DO ANYTHING TOGETHER AS A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, WE GOT ALOT OF SPONSERS AND MONEY INVESTED IN THIS PICNIC AND IF LAY IT LOW PEOPLE WITH THERE BEEFS COME TRYING TO FIGHT AND SHIT THAT WILL BE A BAD THING ON USO'S AND 25TH ST RIDERS BEHALF CAUSE SOMEONE COULD'VE SAID SOMETHONG TO U GUYS TO PREVENT THE ISSUE FROM HAPPENING, EVERYTHING WAS GOOD AT THE LAST PICNIC SO LEAVE THE BEEF AT HOME AND LETS MAKE THIS PICNIC A GOOD ONE AGAIN, SORRY FOLKS IM THE SECRETARY AND I HAVE TO DO MY JOB OF MAKING THINGS GO EASY FOR EVERBODY AND IF I DONT THEN SHIT DO HAPPEN THE FIRST THING SOMEBODY WILL SAY NOBODY TRYED TO STOP THIS...... 

PLEASE USE THE RESTROOM B4 U LEAVE HOME... AND LET THE CAR HANLDE YOUR BUSINESS......


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 8 2011, 03:21 AM~19538185
> *YO CUZ, EXECUTION AND CADDYBOY LOOK, WHAT EVER THE BEEF YOU BOYS HAVING YALL BE SOME MEN AND HANDLE THAT SHIT OFF LAY IT LOW AND DONT BRING THAT TO OUR PICNIC, I SEEM LIKE EVERY TIME SOMETHING GOOD COMES ALONG SOME FOLKS WANT TO SCREW THINGS FOR OTHER FOLKS, NOW IF YALL GUYS ARE JUST PLAYING THATS COOL BUT THINGS WILL GET OUT OF HAND AND IT WILL TURN REAL, ITS ENOUGH SHIT GOING ON AND THATS WHY WE CAN DO ANYTHING TOGETHER AS A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, WE GOT ALOT OF SPONSERS AND MONEY INVESTED IN THIS PICNIC AND IF LAY IT LOW PEOPLE WITH THERE BEEFS COME TRYING TO FIGHT AND SHIT THAT WILL BE A BAD THING ON USO'S AND 25TH ST RIDERS BEHALF CAUSE SOMEONE COULD'VE SAID SOMETHONG TO U GUYS TO PREVENT THE ISSUE FROM HAPPENING, EVERYTHING WAS GOOD AT THE LAST PICNIC SO LEAVE THE BEEF AT HOME AND LETS MAKE THIS PICNIC A GOOD ONE AGAIN, SORRY FOLKS IM THE SECRETARY AND I HAVE TO DO MY JOB OF MAKING THINGS GO EASY FOR EVERBODY AND IF I DONT THEN SHIT DO HAPPEN THE FIRST THING SOMEBODY WILL SAY NOBODY TRYED TO STOP THIS......
> 
> PLEASE USE THE RESTROOM B4 U LEAVE HOME... AND LET THE CAR HANLDE YOUR BUSINESS......
> ...


Preach my Brother!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

U KNO SOMEBODY SHOULD PREACH, IF ITS NOT FIGHTING , ITS BURNING OUT OR DOING SOMETHING IN THAT NATURE AND IT SCREWS IT UP FOR THAT CLUB, NOW IF THEY GO AND DO SOMETHING STUPID AND IT GETS OUT OF HAND NEITHER ONE OF THEM WILL DONATE IF WE LOSE OUR DEPOSIT OR GET THE SPONSORSHIP BACK WE LOST... THEN THE FIRST THING THEY SAY IS FUCK THAT HE SHOULDNT HAVE TRYED ME OR FUCK THIS PICNIC OR SOMETHING SLICK SO IF THEY FEEL THEY CANT COME RIGHT DONT COME MESS IT UP FOR THE PEOPLE WHO SPENDING THERE MONEY TO SHOW OTHER FOLKS WE CAN COME TOGETHER AS A LOWRIDER NATION.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 7 2011, 11:55 AM~19530909
> *Wassup hoime how's the new year going  :biggrin:
> *


Good so far trying to make sumn happen for the Uce picnic


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

EXECUTION, :nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

chichi on 13


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 8 2011, 01:58 AM~19537421
> *Anytime...what you going to do  4s 3pce,tuckin
> *



i dont even knw i wanted 8s skinny or 6s squated but not 3piece cant afford dat but if not ima do 4s 3piece or wat i really want 4s all gold daytons... :biggrin: any wch way from 8s to 4s is goin squated


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 8 2011, 08:07 AM~19538661
> *i dont even knw i wanted 8s skinny or 6s squated but not 3piece cant afford dat but if not ima do 4s 3piece or wat i really want 4s all gold daytons... :biggrin: any wch way from 8s to 4s is goin squated
> *


was good homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 8 2011, 07:43 AM~19538572
> *EXECUTION, :nicoderm:
> *


what up my nig!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 8 2011, 06:21 AM~19538185
> *YO CUZ, EXECUTION AND CADDYBOY LOOK, WHAT EVER THE BEEF YOU BOYS HAVING YALL BE SOME MEN AND HANDLE THAT SHIT OFF LAY IT LOW AND DONT BRING THAT TO OUR PICNIC, IT SEEM LIKE EVERY TIME SOMETHING GOOD COMES ALONG SOME FOLKS WANT TO SCREW THINGS FOR OTHER FOLKS, NOW IF YALL GUYS ARE JUST PLAYING THATS COOL BUT THINGS WILL GET OUT OF HAND AND IT WILL TURN REAL, ITS ENOUGH SHIT GOING ON AND THATS WHY WE CANT DO ANYTHING TOGETHER AS A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, WE GOT ALOT OF SPONSERS AND MONEY INVESTED IN THIS PICNIC AND IF LAY IT LOW PEOPLE WITH THERE BEEFS COME TRYING TO FIGHT AND SHIT THAT WILL BE A BAD THING ON USO'S AND 25TH ST RIDERS BEHALF CAUSE SOMEONE COULD'VE SAID SOMETHONG TO U GUYS TO PREVENT THE ISSUE FROM HAPPENING, EVERYTHING WAS GOOD AT THE LAST PICNIC SO LEAVE THE BEEF AT HOME AND LETS MAKE THIS PICNIC A GOOD ONE AGAIN, SORRY FOLKS IM THE SECRETARY AND I HAVE TO DO MY JOB OF MAKING THINGS GO EASY FOR EVERBODY AND IF I DONT THEN SHIT DO HAPPEN THE FIRST THING SOMEBODY WILL SAY NOBODY TRYED TO STOP THIS......
> 
> PLEASE USE THE RESTROOM B4 U LEAVE HOME... AND LET THE CAR HANLDE YOUR BUSINESS......
> ...


  AMEN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 8 2011, 11:07 AM~19538661
> *i dont even knw i wanted 8s skinny or 6s squated but not 3piece cant afford dat but if not ima do 4s 3piece or wat i really want 4s all gold daytons... :biggrin: any wch way from 8s to 4s is goin squated
> *


LOL WELL KEEP ME UPDATED


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 8 2011, 10:50 AM~19538836
> *LOL WELL KEEP ME UPDATED
> *



youll c it watson il post it up... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 8 2011, 08:07 AM~19538661
> *i dont even knw i wanted 8s skinny or 6s squated but not 3piece cant afford dat but if not ima do 4s 3piece or wat i really want 4s all gold daytons... :biggrin: any wch way from 8s to 4s is goin squated
> *



$7900 for all gold 24 daytons with tires str8 out the box .


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

LIL MAMA10 / DOUBLE O
:wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 8 2011, 11:21 AM~19538987
> *$7900 for all gold 24 daytons with tires str8 out the box .
> 
> 
> ...



wow beautiful :biggrin: but wow dats alot...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I need some rims for my Sonoma.
15" cragar soft 8's preferred. 


I can't launch my boat on 13's, otherwise I'd have my 13's on it.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

anyone have some clean 13s for sale?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 8 2011, 11:35 AM~19539077
> *I need some rims for my Sonoma.
> 15" cragar soft 8's preferred.
> I can't launch my boat on 13's, otherwise I'd have my 13's on it.
> *


 :0 :0 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS, GOODGAME GOODGAME :wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 5 2011, 08:24 AM~19509239
> *Still Hated,wats good with u foo hows everything
> *


Chillin...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: and u ????????????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 5 2011, 01:02 PM~19511234
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: wat  color is going..nice
> *


G-14 CLASSIFIED..........................  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 AM~19539366
> *G-14 CLASSIFIED..........................   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My Brother from another mother wus crackin fool :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 8 2011, 10:28 AM~19539458
> *My Brother from another mother wus crackin fool :biggrin:
> *


Fixin to go put in work on some Lacs................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 8 2011, 10:16 AM~19539358
> *Chillin...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin: and u ????????????
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 8 2011, 03:21 AM~19538185
> *YO CUZ, EXECUTION AND CADDYBOY LOOK, WHAT EVER THE BEEF YOU BOYS HAVING YALL BE SOME MEN AND HANDLE THAT SHIT OFF LAY IT LOW AND DONT BRING THAT TO OUR PICNIC, IT SEEM LIKE EVERY TIME SOMETHING GOOD COMES ALONG SOME FOLKS WANT TO SCREW THINGS FOR OTHER FOLKS, NOW IF YALL GUYS ARE JUST PLAYING THATS COOL BUT THINGS WILL GET OUT OF HAND AND IT WILL TURN REAL, ITS ENOUGH SHIT GOING ON AND THATS WHY WE CANT DO ANYTHING TOGETHER AS A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, WE GOT ALOT OF SPONSERS AND MONEY INVESTED IN THIS PICNIC AND IF LAY IT LOW PEOPLE WITH THERE BEEFS COME TRYING TO FIGHT AND SHIT THAT WILL BE A BAD THING ON USO'S AND 25TH ST RIDERS BEHALF CAUSE SOMEONE COULD'VE SAID SOMETHONG TO U GUYS TO PREVENT THE ISSUE FROM HAPPENING, EVERYTHING WAS GOOD AT THE LAST PICNIC SO LEAVE THE BEEF AT HOME AND LETS MAKE THIS PICNIC A GOOD ONE AGAIN, SORRY FOLKS IM THE SECRETARY AND I HAVE TO DO MY JOB OF MAKING THINGS GO EASY FOR EVERBODY AND IF I DONT THEN SHIT DO HAPPEN THE FIRST THING SOMEBODY WILL SAY NOBODY TRYED TO STOP THIS......
> 
> PLEASE USE THE RESTROOM B4 U LEAVE HOME... AND LET THE CAR HANLDE YOUR BUSINESS......
> ...




homie from my behalf there will be no problems popping at your picnic , im a lil to old for drama ,.... some kids just dont know how to move on .....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 AM~19539635
> *homie from my behalf there will be no problems popping at your picnic , im a lil to old for drama ,.... some kids just dont know how to move on .....
> *


 :werd: GOOD GAME


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 7 2011, 10:02 PM~19536415
> *Ya know where I'm at and im  not a coward. You know wat ima just let this whole shyt go you not worth it. And if evil wana. Step up n do something I'm at the krib ight fuck this drama.
> *


guy stop crying like baby :tears:
damm :werd: :tears: :tears: 
dont fuck the picnic up 4 everybody :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Jan 8 2011, 02:28 PM~19539887
> *guy stop crying like baby :tears:
> damm :werd:  :tears:  :tears:
> dont fuck the picnic up 4 everybody :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> *




Well if he has a restraining order on him he cant be there....... :biggrin: so we're good....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ANY HANGOUT GOIN ON TONITE......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IS ALL DIS BEEF OVER A FEMALE? IF IT IS THERE ALOT OF PUSSY OUT THERE IN DA WORLD .....MY THOUGHTS.....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

second 2none eddie, Tru2DaGame :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jan 8 2011, 06:56 PM~19542012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 8 2011, 12:19 PM~19538978
> *youll c it watson il post it up... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 7 2011, 10:57 AM~19530435
> *See it at the picnic......but I can show you pic's of my 63 vert
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 8 2011, 11:33 AM~19539926
> *Well if he has a restraining order on him he cant be there....... :biggrin: so we're good....
> *


A homie ima be there at the picnic and you won't have to wurry bout shyt aslong as buddy keep his mouth shut. Aight


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 8 2011, 12:19 PM~19540268
> *IS ALL DIS BEEF OVER A FEMALE?  IF IT IS THERE ALOT OF PUSSY OUT THERE IN DA WORLD .....MY THOUGHTS.....
> *


I dnt give 3fucks bout the grl. This bout respect homie .


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

TEAM BORRACHOS, :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *SHORTY84*, 93brougham, miaryder05,*TEAM BORRACHOS*, Da Beast21


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

picnic bound :dunno: hno: 










and there dekas


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GET IT DONE HOMIE... I WANT TO SEE IT THERE, I BEEN SEENING IT IN PERSON IN THE BACK YARD......


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 8 2011, 10:40 PM~19544765
> *picnic bound :dunno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 7 2011, 08:41 PM~19534040
> *MY NEW BITCH MRS WET WET LOL.....COMING OUT BY END MONTH ON 6S OR 8S...SQUATED..
> 
> 
> ...


Homie the box chevy is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Jan 9 2011, 08:16 AM~19546222
> *Homie the box chevy is looking good :biggrin:
> *



thanks fool wats up with the bubble aint seen it since last pics u posted up :biggrin:


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

GHETTO FABULOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 9 2011, 12:40 AM~19544256
> *A homie ima be there at the picnic and you won't have to wurry bout shyt aslong as buddy keep his mouth shut. Aight
> *




Oscar thats between you and evil....im not worried about nothing.....get it right....ya dig


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 9 2011, 01:40 AM~19544765
> *picnic bound :dunno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...




Thats good i hope it makes it now im not takin my caddy....all eyes will be on your car....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 9 2011, 01:40 AM~19544765
> *picnic bound :dunno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS, QQUE DE BUENO FOR TODAY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 9 2011, 01:55 PM~19547136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this soooo many times every time I watch it its even more funny to me


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Chulow, individualsbox, *DANNY305*, DaBatRyde, caddyboy

:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ay mama de pipi


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 AM~19539366
> *G-14 CLASSIFIED..........................   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 9 2011, 02:28 PM~19547793
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Chulow, individualsbox, *DANNY305*, DaBatRyde, caddyboy
> 
> :0 :biggrin: :wave[/quote. Was up loco hope all is good


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 9 2011, 12:31 PM~19547809
> *:biggrin:
> *


:420:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Going 90 something on da high way no time to drive slow even on juice


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

LRM TOUR 2011 SHOW DATES !!!

MAY 15TH AZ PHX

JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA

JULY 1OTH DENVER COLO

AUG 14TH DALLAS TX

SEP 4TH KANSAS CITY,MO

SEP 25TH NOR CAL LOCATION TBA

LOOKING FOR EAST COAST LOCATION TBA

OCT 9TH LAS VEGAS NV
MORE SHOWS 2 BE ANNOUNCED!!!!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

COME PICK IT UP. ITS GARAGE KEPT NO RUST. EVERYTHING BRAND NEW. Gas tannk andEngine is not included. Pumps and the Eldo Top comes with it. wrapped frame, and alot of chrome done at the best chrome shop in South Florida.

.2nd owner car.1988 olds

Dont waste my fukcing time.
EMAIL IS [email protected] or 305.804.0909

$4,000 or trade.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 9 2011, 04:33 PM~19548242
> *COME PICK IT UP. ITS GARAGE KEPT NO RUST. EVERYTHING BRAND NEW. Gas tannk andEngine is not included. Pumps and the Eldo Top comes with it. wrapped frame, and alot of chrome done at the best chrome shop in South Florida.
> 
> .2nd owner car.1988 olds
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

thats a steal. i know someones gotta pick that up


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 3 2011, 06:43 PM~19491996
> *STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Any one got some center gold 13 for sale let me know.I got some Crome 13 but I wanna let them go I wanna get center golds hit me up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 9 2011, 03:46 PM~19547903
> *Going 90 something on da high way no time to drive slow even on juice
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I see you homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 9 2011, 06:26 PM~19548897
> *Any one got some center gold 13 for sale let me know.I got some  Crome 13 but  I wanna let them go I wanna get center golds hit me up
> *


dowg you ant the only one.... :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 9 2011, 02:33 PM~19548242
> *COME PICK IT UP. ITS GARAGE KEPT NO RUST. EVERYTHING BRAND NEW. Gas tannk andEngine is not included. Pumps and the Eldo Top comes with it. wrapped frame, and alot of chrome done at the best chrome shop in South Florida.
> 
> .2nd owner car.1988 olds
> ...


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Jan 9 2011, 07:16 AM~19546222
> *Homie the box chevy is looking good :biggrin:
> *


Who sprayed it? Looks super wet


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevy210_@Jan 9 2011, 08:30 PM~19549710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: post more pics


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 9 2011, 10:15 AM~19546314
> *thanks fool wats up with the bubble aint seen it since last pics u posted up :biggrin:
> *


I still got it took the 14s off got a set of ok 22s on it now. I keep going back and forth don't kno what I wanna do with it haha.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Jan 10 2011, 02:10 AM~19553059
> *I still got it took the 14s off got a set of ok 22s on it now. I keep going back and forth don't kno what I wanna do with it haha.
> *



you sellin the 14's?


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 10 2011, 02:13 AM~19553077
> *you sellin the 14's?
> *


Yea, I got them posted on south florida craigslist under "All white spokes" send me a PM or hit me up on the email on the craigslist post.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have a set of all chrome 13s for sale let me know.


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 8 2011, 10:53 AM~19538611
> *chichi on 13
> *


Wat dey do


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *LIL ROLY™*, GRAND HUSTLE


Is







there?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 10 2011, 11:35 AM~19554820
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, LIL ROLY™, GRAND HUSTLE
> Is
> ...


Lmaoo!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 10 2011, 11:53 AM~19554903
> *Lmaoo!!!!
> *


lol tell the stuntman to come over here when he gets there


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 12:01 PM~19554933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 10 2011, 11:58 AM~19554920
> *lol tell the stuntman to come over here when he gets there
> *


Will do!!!!


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 10 2011, 12:22 PM~19555062
> *Will do!!!!
> *


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 12:01 PM~19554933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 AM~19554933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X MARKS THE SPOT...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS, INKSTINCT003,
WAT UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 AM~19554933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

TO THE MIAMI, HIALEAH AND SURROUNDING LOWRIDER CITIES... I KNOW OUR PICNIC IS ON JAN 30TH, BUT IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN GET A NICE NUMBER OF CARS TO ATTEND* THE DR. MARTIN LUTHER KING PARADE...(JAN 17) * PLEASE I DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE AGAIN, SO CAN U SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AND ATTEND, I KNOW SOME OF YOU DONT WANT TO BRING YOUR CARS OUT TILL THE PICNIC, BUT GOD MIGHT NOT ALLOW U TO MAKE IT IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... FOLKS ALWAYS SAY THERE NO WHERE TO HANG OUT, WELL THE POLICE WOMT STOP YOU AND AND U CAN POST UP OR FOR YOU HOPPERS YOU CAN GET SWITCH HAPPY TILL YOUR CAR CATCHES FIRE SO THERE IS NO EXCUSE SO COME OUT AND SHOW SO SUPPORT!

THIS IS A 1WK NOTICE SO NO ONE CAN SAY I DIDNT KNOW, NOBODY SAID ANYTHING OR I FORGOT...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jan 10 2011, 12:28 PM~19555108
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


And what you going to do about.....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 . ITS LIKE THAT


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 10 2011, 02:05 PM~19556267
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 . ITS LIKE THAT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 10 2011, 01:10 PM~19555449
> *TO THE MIAMI, HIALEAH AND SURROUNDING LOWRIDER CITIES... I KNOW OUR PICNIC IS ON JAN 30TH, BUT IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN GET A NICE NUMBER OF CARS TO ATTEND THE DR. MARTIN LUTHER KING PARADE...(JAN 17)  PLEASE I DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE AGAIN, SO CAN U SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AND ATTEND, I KNOW SOME OF YOU DONT WANT TO BRING YOUR CARS OUT TILL THE PICNIC, BUT GOD MIGHT NOT ALLOW U TO MAKE IT IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... FOLKS ALWAYS SAY THERE NO WHERE TO HANG OUT, WELL THE POLICE WOMT STOP YOU AND AND U CAN POST UP OR FOR YOU HOPPERS YOU CAN GET SWITCH HAPPY TILL YOUR CAR CATCHES FIRE SO THERE IS NO EXCUSE SO COME OUT AND SHOW SO SUPPORT!
> 
> THIS IS A 1WK NOTICE SO NO ONE CAN SAY I DIDNT KNOW, NOBODY SAID ANYTHING OR I FORGOT...
> ...


Last year was live :biggrin:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Quarter windows and rear window for sale. for a regal. Hit me up 786-975-8626*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 10 2011, 03:05 PM~19556267
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 . ITS LIKE THAT
> 
> 
> ...



Now you a fulltimer now......


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

Got a 93 Caddy Big Body. Open to Trades or cash offers. All orginal I am the second owner, clean carfax, about 125K everything works, just got 4 brand new tires with the 1" white wall, not really looking for nothing specific. open to a full size truck or maybe something juiced or ???... NO PROJECTS! Call or Text me offers.... 786-371-3139  





























Still got this. will take best cash offer or consider trades. PM me offers


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 10 2011, 12:05 PM~19556267
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 . ITS LIKE THAT
> 
> 
> ...



WOW :wow: :wow:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 AM~19554933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Opa Locka Customs Home of the Bigbodys and graveyard for the Haters :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 10 2011, 01:18 PM~19556792
> *Opa Locka Customs Home of the Bigbodys and graveyard for the Haters :biggrin:
> *


take it easy pimpen no haters ova hear its all about having a GOODTIME.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 04:26 PM~19556840
> *take it easy pimpen no haters ova hear its all about having a GOODTIME.
> *


Yes Sir!!!!!


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

Que lindo estassss . tirate a modelo chavalo.... :wow: :wow: :wow sos un asquerosos nica...... :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 01:26 PM~19556840
> *take it easy pimpen no haters ova hear its all about having a GOODTIME.
> *


:biggrin: PIMPIN :biggrin: YOU TOOK THAT THE WRONG WAY  ,I MEANT THAT TOWARDS THE CARS BUILD EM :biggrin: BREAK EM  BURY EM AND START OVER THATS WHAT I MEANT BY GRAVEYARD FOR THE HATERS


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 10 2011, 01:50 PM~19556952
> *:biggrin:  PIMPIN  :biggrin: YOU TOOK THAT  THE WRONG WAY  ,I MEANT THAT TOWARDS THE CARS BUILD EM  :biggrin: BREAK EM   BURY EM AND START OVER THATS WHAT I MEANT BY  GRAVEYARD FOR THE HATERS
> *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 12:01 PM~19554933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 Those Of That Don't Know That's GT Crossed Out So Who's Tha Hater Now Love The Way Y'all Think About Us So Much!!!!!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3.0.5-rideordie_@Jan 10 2011, 01:41 PM~19556921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
que pedo maje


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 10 2011, 03:05 PM~19556265
> *And what you going to do about.....
> *


w.e u wanna do...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jan 10 2011, 05:01 PM~19557042
> *w.e u wanna do...
> *


your boys know where i'm at........you know to


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

:sprint: :drama:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 10 2011, 05:09 PM~19557111
> *your boys know where i'm at........you know to
> *


 ur boys kno where am at 2 slide thur


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Jan 10 2011, 05:14 PM~19557159
> *ur boys kno where am at 2 slide thur
> *


what you going to do run to your daddy...........


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:drama: :ninja:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

atlanta goodtimes passing thru...got hammered wit damn snow and it sucks..so keep them wheels rolling everyone....mia ttt


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

ima start a club called "no drama" only for people who know how to act...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (*6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users*)
8 Members: 93brougham, SHORTY84, juicedmonteSS, monte24, sour diesel, COUPE DE BEAR, Lowridergame305, Made You A Hater

:wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 10 2011, 02:52 PM~19557484
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 93brougham, SHORTY84, juicedmonteSS, monte24, sour diesel, COUPE DE BEAR, Lowridergame305, Made You A Hater
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## IIIMPALAAA (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jan 10 2011, 02:15 PM~19557172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :420: :cheesy:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

I see even after a new year the one thing that dosent change the colonge eau de beef pour homme why can't everyone get a long big shout to everyone doin there :biggrin: thing


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Ppl take this car club thing way to serious this ain't a gang you should be able to roll with who ever you want it shouldn't be all this beefing it's good to have competition cause it keeps you motivated an pushing yourself but it shouldn't get token to the extent of violence at the end of the day were in this cause we have something in common LOWRIDING I think a lot of people have forgotten bout that. Who care about who car is better who's hops higher do what you can do on your own budget and fuck the bullshit like this the game will never fucking be shit in Miami an for that reason no one fucking support shit when it comes to LOWRIDING to much drama an bullshit were all grown men in this bitch an we should stop acting like jits. I ain't tryna offend n e one but this is just the truth.

And pol can say what they want I roll with sudden impact not for a name I can care less if its a big name I ride with them cause these are my boys till the end


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 10 2011, 06:19 PM~19558262
> *Ppl take this car club thing way to serious this ain't a gang you should be able to roll with who ever you want it shouldn't be all this beefing it's good to have competition cause it keeps you motivated an pushing yourself but it shouldn't get token to the extent of violence at the end of the day were in this cause we have something in common LOWRIDING I think a lot of people have forgotten bout that. Who care about who car is better who's hops higher do what you can do on your own budget and fuck the bullshit like this the game will never fucking be shit in Miami an for that reason no one fucking support shit when it comes to LOWRIDING to much drama an bullshit were all grown men in this bitch an we should stop acting like jits. I ain't tryna offend n e one but this is just the truth.
> 
> And pol can say what they want I roll with sudden impact not for a name I can care less if its a big name I ride with them cause these are my boys till the end
> *


X2 well put


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 10 2011, 06:19 PM~19558262
> *Ppl take this car club thing way to serious this ain't a gang you should be able to roll with who ever you want it shouldn't be all this beefing it's good to have competition cause it keeps you motivated an pushing yourself but it shouldn't get token to the extent of violence at the end of the day were in this cause we have something in common LOWRIDING I think a lot of people have forgotten bout that. Who care about who car is better who's hops higher do what you can do on your own budget and fuck the bullshit like this the game will never fucking be shit in Miami an for that reason no one fucking support shit when it comes to LOWRIDING to much drama an bullshit were all grown men in this bitch an we should stop acting like jits. I ain't tryna offend n e one but this is just the truth.
> 
> And pol can say what they want I roll with sudden impact not for a name I can care less if its a big name I ride with them cause these are my boys till the end
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats my *****!!! well put

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: lowbikeon20z, CHICO305, caddyboy, viejitos miami, *TEAM BORRACHOS, Tru2DaGame*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 10 2011, 08:07 PM~19558687
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats my *****!!! well put
> 
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Wats good homie!!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:28 PM~19558843
> *Wats good homie!!!
> *


shit... trying to get shit ready for the picnic


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

is alot of thug life in here :dunno: hno: :drama: :drama: 
people act hard while there with there buddys but when they by them self they look the other way


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 10 2011, 08:35 PM~19558928
> *shit... trying to get shit ready for the picnic
> *


I Feel you Homie it's hard But u Gotta Do it


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*HAPPY 2011 :biggrin: 

A GREAT YEAR AND A GREAT START TO IT COME BY AND CHECK OUT THE PICS FROM THE--><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421309&view=findpost&p=19558364\' target=\'_blank\'>INDIVIDUALS COAT DRIVE 2011</a>

EAST COAST LOVE AND RESPECT :biggrin: *_


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

home of the hater :werd: :sprint: :yes:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:38 PM~19558960
> *I Feel you Homie it's hard But u Gotta Do it
> *


you kno it


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 9 2011, 11:05 PM~19550899
> *:biggrin: post more pics
> *


soon I'll get more pictures


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*?????????????????????*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

one time for large puting it down for miami :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 08:58 PM~19560552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One day I'll be up there on your level. King big body right there


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 07:58 PM~19560552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :wow: :thumbsup: LETS RIDE!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 10:58 PM~19560552
> *
> 
> 
> ...




The one they all want to be like....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Jan 10 2011, 01:10 AM~19553059
> *I still got it took the 14s off got a set of ok 22s on it now. I keep going back and forth don't kno what I wanna do with it haha.
> *



fool drop some 6s n paint them white n call it a day :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

thank yall my ******..alot of hard work..thanks to my ***** eddie giving me a hand..its almost done..thanks for the props dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 11:29 PM~19561015
> *thank yall my ******..alot of hard work..thanks to my ***** eddie giving me a hand..its almost done..thanks for the props dogs. :thumbsup:
> *





Yeap now text a ***** back when i text you...... :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

just cruzin from the bay whats happppppppning


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 07:58 PM~19560552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 10 2011, 08:30 PM~19561027
> *Yeap now text a ***** back when i text you...... :biggrin:
> *


X 2 on that one *****


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

got a new phone ill hit yall ****** up,,my bad :happysad:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: lowbikeon20z, Bettysue, *GRAND HUSTLE, Boulevard305, RoLLiN ShReK,* LOWinFLA, Bowtie South, caddyboy, cyclopes98, *Tru2DaGame* :wave:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 10 2011, 08:58 PM~19561419
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: lowbikeon20z, Bettysue, GRAND HUSTLE, Boulevard305, RoLLiN ShReK, LOWinFLA, Bowtie South, caddyboy, cyclopes98, Tru2DaGame :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Boulevard305, *GRAND HUSTLE*, cyclopes98, Bettysue, lowbikeon20z, caddyboy, sour diesel, CENTRGOLDLAC, *Tru2DaGame, RoLLiN ShReK*
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jan 10 2011, 09:05 PM~19561518
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Boulevard305, GRAND HUSTLE, cyclopes98, Bettysue, lowbikeon20z, caddyboy, sour diesel, CENTRGOLDLAC, Tru2DaGame, RoLLiN ShReK
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

> Ppl take this car club thing way to serious this ain't a gang you should be able to roll with who ever you want it shouldn't be all this beefing it's good to have competition cause it keeps you motivated an pushing yourself but it shouldn't get token to the extent of violence at the end of the day were in this cause we have something in common LOWRIDING I think a lot of people have forgotten bout that. Who care about who car is better who's hops higher do what you can do on your own budget and fuck the bullshit like this the game will never fucking be shit in Miami an for that reason no one fucking support shit when it comes to LOWRIDING to much drama an bullshit were all grown men in this bitch an we should stop acting like jits. I ain't tryna offend n e one but this is just the truth.
> 
> hey im from lowridin style c.c. i own da blue 79 lowrider we need to all grow up n be men who cares who got the best if you got beef then hop for it then let it be decided we need to all clubs come together n show the rest of the country that we are here and that we didnt die out that just me 2 cents been workin wit od school dudes since i was 8 yrs olld alomst 25 yrs plus lets all just drop da beef n ride out n have fun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 10 2011, 04:19 PM~19558262
> *Ppl take this car club thing way to serious this ain't a gang you should be able to roll with who ever you want it shouldn't be all this beefing it's good to have competition cause it keeps you motivated an pushing yourself but it shouldn't get token to the extent of violence at the end of the day were in this cause we have something in common LOWRIDING I think a lot of people have forgotten bout that. Who care about who car is better who's hops higher do what you can do on your own budget and fuck the bullshit like this the game will never fucking be shit in Miami an for that reason no one fucking support shit when it comes to LOWRIDING to much drama an bullshit were all grown men in this bitch an we should stop acting like jits. I ain't tryna offend n e one but this is just the truth.
> 
> And pol can say what they want I roll with sudden impact not for a name I can care less if its a big name I ride with them cause these are my boys till the end
> *


x100 we into the same shit lowriders,,,we are a small group we should all be friends, you wanna be a bad ass go join the ufc, i wanna see cars, bikes n bitches,,,, anything eles is bs.....stay quiet and let your cars do the talking, lifes short try to live life to its fullest,,,,,,,your never promised tomm, and im sure noone wants there last day filled with HATE...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 10 2011, 07:19 PM~19558262
> *Ppl take this car club thing way to serious this ain't a gang you should be able to roll with who ever you want it shouldn't be all this beefing it's good to have competition cause it keeps you motivated an pushing yourself but it shouldn't get token to the extent of violence at the end of the day were in this cause we have something in common LOWRIDING I think a lot of people have forgotten bout that. Who care about who car is better who's hops higher do what you can do on your own budget and fuck the bullshit like this the game will never fucking be shit in Miami an for that reason no one fucking support shit when it comes to LOWRIDING to much drama an bullshit were all grown men in this bitch an we should stop acting like jits. I ain't tryna offend n e one but this is just the truth.
> 
> And pol can say what they want I roll with sudden impact not for a name I can care less if its a big name I ride with them cause these are my boys till the end
> *


YOU SPEAKING ON SOME REAL SHIT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!



*I MYSELF CAN CARE LESS ABOUT CAR CLUB'S...SOME PPL JOIN CLUBS FOR THE NAME'S SOME FOR THE HOOKUP'S BUT TO ME IF ILL JOIN A CLUB ILL JOIN IT FOR THE BROTHER HOOD...HELPING EACH OTHER OUT WITH CARS(OTHER FAM STUFF THAT DOSENT HAVE TO DO WITH THE CARS)I LOOK AT THE CARS NOT THE NAME STR8UP...THERE'S SOME PPL DOWN HEAR THAT HAVE MAD SKILLS I LOOK AT THAT NOT THE NAME OF THERE CLUB...


I HAD SOMEONE COME OUT N TELL IF I NEED ANYTHING DONE/HELP WITH MY CAR JUST ASK HIM & HE WILL HELP ME...STR8UP IM NOT EVEN APART OF HIS CLUB -N- THAT SHIT MEAT ALOT TO ME CUZ IM A YOUNG ***** JUST TRYING TO DO MY THING...I DON'T LOOK AT THIS PERSON FOR HIS CLUB BUT I LOOK AT THEM AS A PERSON WHO GOT SKILLS & DOING THERE THING LIKE THEM L.A. ****** STR8UP



YOU CAN HAVE A CLUB 6 CARS....EVERYONE GOT THERE CARS ON POINT BUT YOU CAN HAVE THAT 1 MEMBER THAT'S A DICK HEAD THAT CAN MAKE THE CLUB LOOK BAD...CAR CLUB PRZ CANT STOP THERE MEMBERS FROM DOING DUMSHIT BUT I FEEL IF YOU GOT A CAR CLUB BE CARE FULL WHO YOU LET JOIN THE CLUB... 

***I HOPE NOBODY GOT MADE ABOUT WHAT I SAID JUST SPEAKING ON SOME REAL SHIT***



WE ALL NEED TO JUST STOP ALL THE HATE & JUST FUCK UP THE STREET'S BE ON THAT OLD BACK IN THE DAY TYPE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!RIDE HITTING SWITCH'S CLOWNING STR8UP
*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 11 2011, 12:55 AM~19562160
> *x100 we into the same shit lowriders,,,we are a small group we should all be friends, you wanna be a bad ass go join the ufc, i wanna see cars, bikes n bitches,,,, anything eles is bs.....stay quiet and let your cars do the talking, lifes short try to live life to its fullest,,,,,,,your never promised tomm, and im sure noone wants there last day filled with HATE...
> *


AMEN TO THAT HOMIE STR8UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 10:58 PM~19560552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DANNY I LOVE YOUR CADDY STR8UP!!!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Honestly all we're gonna see for the next few days is people preaching about how the game will never change and how beef this and beef that. And to be honest it will never change let's be real no matter how much you try and preach the game will always be the same. So there isn't really any point of preaching and trying to talk it out it'll always remain the same. I'm not trying to be negative or nothing I'm being real about the situation. No offense to anyone, I'm just telling the truth.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

double post.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 11 2011, 01:43 AM~19562663
> *Honestly all we're gonna see for the next few days is people preaching about how the game will never change and how beef this and beef that. And to be honest it will never change let's be real no matter how much you try and preach the game will always be the same. So there isn't really any point of preaching and trying to talk it out it'll always remain the same. I'm not trying to be negative or nothing I'm being real about the situation. No offense to anyone, I'm just telling the truth.
> *


I AM OFFENDED


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 11 2011, 12:09 AM~19562928
> *I AM OFFENDED
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 11:13 PM~19562960
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


gorda wen we shooting burn ball game :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 11 2011, 12:15 AM~19562972
> *gorda wen we shooting burn ball game  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when your tape line isn't pushed back 10 inches back. ***** I work all day no hay tiempo.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 11:17 PM~19562992
> *when your tape line isn't pushed back 10 inches back. ***** I work all day no hay tiempo.
> *


same here dork but still *****


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 11 2011, 02:13 AM~19562960
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 10:43 PM~19562663
> *Honestly all we're gonna see for the next few days is people preaching about how the game will never change and how beef this and beef that. And to be honest it will never change let's be real no matter how much you try and preach the game will always be the same. So there isn't really any point of preaching and trying to talk it out it'll always remain the same. I'm not trying to be negative or nothing I'm being real about the situation. No offense to anyone, I'm just telling the truth.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 11:43 PM~19562663
> *Honestly all we're gonna see for the next few days is people preaching about how the game will never change and how beef this and beef that. And to be honest it will never change let's be real no matter how much you try and preach the game will always be the same. So there isn't really any point of preaching and trying to talk it out it'll always remain the same. I'm not trying to be negative or nothing I'm being real about the situation. No offense to anyone, I'm just telling the truth.
> *


X2 it'll never change


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 11 2011, 01:43 AM~19562663
> *Honestly all we're gonna see for the next few days is people preaching about how the game will never change and how beef this and beef that. And to be honest it will never change let's be real no matter how much you try and preach the game will always be the same. So there isn't really any point of preaching and trying to talk it out it'll always remain the same. I'm not trying to be negative or nothing I'm being real about the situation. No offense to anyone, I'm just telling the truth.
> *




*cause this is high school mentality.... no one likes a little friendly competition...*


:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE+Jan 10 2011, 10:58 PM~19560552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 07:58 PM~19560552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BIGBODY IS 1 SICK ASS CREATION I LOVE IT!!! MIA STAND UP!!! :worship: :thumbsup: 
SECOND TO NONE BOUT TO BRING IT UP TO ANOTHER LEVEL WITH THIS BIGBODY!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*"A FUCKIN DREAM".....*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2011, 06:39 AM~19564421
> *We need to get this bitch in an indoor studio. This car deserves that front cover. Im just sayin.
> :thumbsup:
> :yes:
> ...


very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 11 2011, 07:19 AM~19564583
> *THIS BIGBODY IS 1 SICK ASS CREATION I LOVE IT!!! MIA STAND UP!!! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> SECOND TO NONE BOUT TO BRING IT UP TO ANOTHER LEVEL WITH THIS BIGBODY!
> *


thanx buddy.im trying


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

L_NEGRO, chichi on 13, :wave: :wave: WATS POPPIN


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2011, 07:19 AM~19564586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


amen :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 07:58 PM~19560552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WAT IAM TALKING ABOUT LOCO...... :wave:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 11 2011, 09:17 AM~19565254
> *THATS WAT IAM TALKING ABOUT LOCO...... :wave:
> *


the streets are going to be real good this year..alot of people are comming back out from the graves :biggrin:


----------



## IIIMPALAAA (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 11 2011, 09:20 AM~19565275
> *the streets are going to be real good this year..alot of people are comming back out from the graves :biggrin:
> *


loco call me...........


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIIMPALAAA_@Jan 11 2011, 09:23 AM~19565300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good loco


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, IIIMPALAAA, MISTER ED, GRAND HUSTLE, chichi on 13, 93brougham

WATS GOOD DANNY I SEE U BOY THE LAC COMIN OUT HARD ......ONE TIME 4 THE GOODTIMERS...WAT UP Carlos


----------



## IIIMPALAAA (Jan 10, 2011)

2011 Lowrider Tour
May 15 Arizona State Fairgrounds Phoenix, AZ 
July 10 National Western Complex Denver, CO 
*Oct 9 Cashman Center Las Vegas, NV *
Sanctioned Shows
Aug 14 Dallas, TX www.torresempire.com / 214-356-0352 
Sept 4 Kansas City, MO www.lrmtour.com / 305-240-5325 
Sept 25 Woodland, CA www.torresempire.com / 214-356-0352 


so far this is all thats on the website, I quess no Tampa.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 11 2011, 09:20 AM~19565275
> *the streets are going to be real good this year..alot of people are comming back out from the graves :biggrin:
> *


That's what we need


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

If any one needs parts for box chevy i have the 90 front,90 back,trims,bumpers and more pm for price.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2011, 09:19 AM~19564586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2011, 10:19 AM~19564586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

iam selling a paint gun comes with cup -gun-gauges-cleaning kit 
i paid 325.00 in aug of last year brand new still asking 260.obo
let me no 786-380-6468 sharpe razor gun with 1.4 tip and black cap
for metallic only


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

2 all gun owners they tryna take away our first and 2nd amendments after the tucson, Arizona shooting. 

http://www.prisonplanet.com/a-warning-to-e...amendments.html


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jan 11 2011, 12:07 PM~19566477
> *2 all gun owners they tryna take away our first and 2nd amendments after the tucson, Arizona shooting.
> 
> http://www.prisonplanet.com/a-warning-to-e...amendments.html
> *


I had a feeling they would try to do that shit


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jan 11 2011, 03:07 PM~19566477
> *2 all gun owners they tryna take away our first and 2nd amendments after the tucson, Arizona shooting.
> 
> http://www.prisonplanet.com/a-warning-to-e...amendments.html
> *


That's Fucked Up!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 11 2011, 01:37 PM~19566223
> *CUTLASSRHYDER
> 
> 
> ...



i c dat watson ima be doin my thang beging of feb fuk dat ima call u n have u take the first pics of dat bitch n have u post them up..lol...nice video fool all them cars my boy boochie from naranja done them n those on 4s we need to get all the cars hes done together n take pics...thanks for the video watson :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 10 2011, 09:58 PM~19560552
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love dat bitch danny...bitch serious :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

watson already squated for the rims.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

eldorado convertible top,with everything $300 or trade. and sunroof $150


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i have this stroller that is a deluxe model with the sissor style handle and fenders, is complete except for the lower part (for the childs feet to sit).
asking pirce is $275


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 02:49 PM~19567694
> *watson already squated for the rims.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


some 14s anidized blue lips and spokes 2 pumps 6 batteries and you got a hell of a lolow box


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 11 2011, 04:59 PM~19567818
> *some 14s anidized blue lips and spokes 2 pumps 6 batteries and you got a hell of a lolow box
> *



come on danny lol :biggrin: ...8s skinnys darkboys trunk funkn n dat stn plaque on the window..sounds beter lol..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 03:03 PM~19567858
> *come on danny lol :biggrin: ...8s skinnys darkboys trunk funkn n dat stn plaque on the window..sounds beter lol..
> *


theres bout 50,000 of those in all the hoods of miami...but only one on 14s :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 11 2011, 05:07 PM~19567901
> *theres bout 50,000 of those in all the hoods of miami...but only one on 14s :biggrin:
> *



il buy two sets the 8s n the 14s then il switch up :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19567911
> *il buy two sets the 8s n the 14s then il switch up :biggrin:
> *


very good idea  dont get me wrong 8s will look off the chain..but so would the 14s


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *
hey danny leave him alone next week he'll be selling this shit or trading it for a cutlass......


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jd r u going 2 the bahamas :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 11 2011, 05:19 PM~19567993
> *Jd r u going 2 the bahamas  :biggrin:
> *



yes sir the 20something n u :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2011, 05:18 PM~19567985
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hey danny leave him alone next week he'll be selling this shit or trading it for a cutlass......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*


u dumb ed il probably build it n trade it or sell it but nah ima keep it for a god bit transfers are geting xpensive as fk just this yr ive made the tag place by my house rich of tag n title transfers lol :biggrin:*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2011, 03:18 PM~19567985
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hey danny leave him alone next week he'll be selling this shit or trading it for a cutlass......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*
lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 06:24 PM~19568034
> *u dumb ed il probably build it n trade it or sell it but nah ima keep it for a god bit transfers are geting xpensive as fk just this yr ive made the tag place by my house rich of tag n title transfers lol :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: *you know you my dawg but i had to do it........*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2011, 05:28 PM~19568067
> *:biggrin: you know you my dawg but i had to do it........
> *



lol :biggrin: nah its bot time i keep one ive waisted so mch mny on cars i couldve bot 2 55o benz on staggereds already i gta kp one for a while :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 03:49 PM~19567694
> *watson already squated for the rims.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love box chevy I would do 13's or 14's and juice all day daw just like Hoeys box chevy back in the day


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Jan 11 2011, 05:25 PM~19567455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 11 2011, 07:52 PM~19568768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 11 2011, 06:19 PM~19568491
> *I love box chevy I would do 13's or 14's and juice all day daw just like Hoeys box chevy back in the day
> *



i like the lowrider look fool and had a couple myslf but i dnt knw i love the big rim game ima kp this one on big rims n ima get me a cutlass now too n drop 13s n juice it :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 08:32 PM~19569085
> *i like the lowrider look fool and had a couple myslf but i dnt knw i love the big rim game ima kp this one on big rims n ima get me a cutlass now too n drop 13s n juice it  :biggrin:
> *






I knew it the cutlass is coming........ :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jan 11 2011, 01:02 PM~19566445
> *iam selling a paint gun comes with cup -gun-gauges-cleaning kit
> i paid 325.00 in aug of last year brand new still asking 260.obo
> let me no 786-380-6468 sharpe razor gun with 1.4 tip and black cap
> ...


sold...........sold.................sold.......... thanks homie


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 10 2011, 03:50 PM~19556952
> *:biggrin:  PIMPIN  :biggrin: YOU TOOK THAT  THE WRONG WAY  ,I MEANT THAT TOWARDS THE CARS BUILD EM  :biggrin: BREAK EM   BURY EM AND START OVER THATS WHAT I MEANT BY  GRAVEYARD FOR THE HATERS
> *


hey sherrod


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 10 2011, 04:50 PM~19556952
> *:biggrin:  PIMPIN  :biggrin: YOU TOOK THAT  THE WRONG WAY  ,I MEANT THAT TOWARDS THE CARS BUILD EM  :biggrin: BREAK EM   BURY EM AND START OVER THATS WHAT I MEANT BY  GRAVEYARD FOR THE HATERS
> *


 :h5: whats up brother............................


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2011, 07:39 PM~19569136
> *I knew it the cutlass is coming........ :biggrin:
> *



u knw im a cutlassrhyder ed so i gta hv one on da side :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 11 2011, 05:57 PM~19567787
> *i have this stroller that is a deluxe model with the sissor style handle and fenders, is complete except for the lower part (for the childs feet to sit).
> asking pirce is $275
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

yo if anybody got STRAIGHTPIMPIN FLACO number pm me wit it plz ........


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2011, 06:46 PM~19569759
> *Sell me the skirts.
> *



you would need along with the skirts,, the front forks (there longer) and the rear axle.. (its longer also)  i learned the hard way...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 03:22 PM~19568020
> *yes sir the 20something n u  :biggrin:
> *


23 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2011, 10:25 PM~19570196
> *you would need along with the skirts,, the front forks (there longer) and the rear axle.. (its longer also)    i learned the hard way...
> *


Damn I had no idea! Oh well fuck it ill finish both of them without the skirts.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2011, 07:37 PM~19570341
> *Damn I had no idea! Oh well fuck it ill finish both of them without the skirts.
> *


yea i kinda wish i wouldve done the same


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 11 2011, 04:52 PM~19568768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

ISSUE 5 ON SALE NOW! GET YOUR COPY (LIMITED COPIES ONLY)

WWW.LASTLAFFMAGAZINE.COM


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 11 2011, 09:33 PM~19570283
> *23  :biggrin:
> *


YEA I GOT 2BOATS I THINK CARNIVAL BUT LETS GO OUT ***** THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 11 2011, 06:52 PM~19568768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 11 2011, 04:52 PM~19568768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, que bolon ma ninja


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

83lac-va-beach, wat up GOODTIMER HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 11 2011, 10:45 PM~19571100
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, que bolon ma ninja
> *



WAS UP HOMIE LONG TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 08:51 PM~19571193
> *WAS UP HOMIE LONG TIME :biggrin:
> *


YEA MA ***** PINCHANDO MA ***** TRYIN TO GET MY LIL PAPER UP U KNOW


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2011, 08:46 PM~19569759
> *Sell me the skirts.
> *


All has to go together..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 11 2011, 04:19 PM~19568491
> *I love box chevy I would do 13's or 14's and juice all day daw just like Hoeys box chevy back in the day
> *











or like my old box,,,,,,,,,i miss mine it was alot of fun


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 11 2011, 07:52 PM~19568768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

COME PICK IT UP. ITS GARAGE KEPT NO RUST. EVERYTHING BRAND NEW. Gas tannk andEngine is not included. Pumps and the Eldo Top comes with it. wrapped frame, and alot of chrome done at the best chrome shop in South Florida.

.2nd owner car.1988 olds

Dont waste my fukcing time.
EMAIL IS [email protected] or 305.804.0909

$4,000 or trade.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:07 AM~19571512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ill love to have a box on 13"s juice...what happened to it???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 12 2011, 01:12 AM~19571576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill drive it...on 13's,2 inch extend uper A arms ,3 pump 6 batteries,drag block with a hard ass mural on the trunk


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

i had built and drove that box daily from 99 to 01 i loved it,,,, car had 3super pumps n 8batts and what happend to it.....i destroyed it,,,,buckled it doing a 3,,,and ripped off the a arm mounts later on the same day


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 11 2011, 11:06 PM~19572210
> *Ill drive it...on 13's,2 inch extend uper A arms ,3 pump 6 batteries,drag block with a  hard ass mural on the trunk
> *


im bout to sound dumb but whats a drag block?


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

forget it i know dragg block to make sparks,,,well when i did 3s it would drag the bottom corners of the rear bumper,,,,im toasted


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS+Jan 12 2011, 02:09 AM~19572244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!I KNOW YOU MISS HER...IM ABOUT TO DO SOME REINFORCING TO MY SHIT ALSO STR8UP BEFORE THAT HAPPENS...EVERYTIME I SEE A SEXY CHUBBY FEMALE ILL GET ALL SWITCH HAPPY N SHIT SHOWING OFF OR ILL DO IT TO ANY ONE WITH A MURC,CROWN VIC,TOWNCAR IF THEY STARTED TRYING TO STUNT ON ME...YA DRAG BLOCKS ARE TO MAKE THE GROUND LIGHTT UP :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

24k rebuilt 327 needs to be rewired and needs steering pump and hoses with the slave cylinder. and its good to go, make me reasonable offer and I will consider it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

more pics and more info and how much on top of the trade? I know how much you were asking for it. hit me up.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 12 2011, 12:12 AM~19572684
> *24k rebuilt 327 needs to be rewired and needs steering pump and hoses with the slave cylinder. and its good to go, make me reasonable offer and I will consider it.
> 
> 
> ...


honestly homie, for 24000 that bitch shouldnt need nothing and it should have a/c ,no wiring work needed, steering pumps or what so ever...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 12 2011, 03:53 AM~19573148
> *honestly homie, for 24000 that bitch shouldnt need nothing and it should have a/c ,no wiring work needed, steering pumps or what so ever...
> *


X2
i see the car also needs the following since they are missing from the car..
a battery, radiator hoses, fan belt, aircleaner, windsheild wipper arm/blades ,the dual rear anttena.. and the hood is hella lined up wrong..

the way the car leans and how under the hoods been painted.. and the hood lined up wrong..maybe it was wrecked.. on yeah valve covers need painted also... 



for sure not 24k car..


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 12 2011, 09:28 AM~19573511
> *X2
> i see the car also needs the following since they are missing from the car..
> a battery, radiator hoses, fan belt, aircleaner, windsheild wipper arm/blades ,the dual rear anttena.. and the hood is hella lined up wrong..
> ...


i see no heater core,seat not bolted down,no rubber on brake pedal..but would still make a hell of a car..but not that price though..props for having the drop top though..


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS IS WELL WORTH 24K...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 12 2011, 12:12 AM~19571576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 12 2011, 09:28 AM~19573511
> *X2
> i see the car also needs the following since they are missing from the car..
> a battery, radiator hoses, fan belt, aircleaner, windsheild wipper arm/blades ,the dual rear anttena.. and the hood is hella lined up wrong..
> ...


i think he means that the motor has 24k miles??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 12 2011, 09:46 AM~19573898
> *i think he means that the motor has 24k miles??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


thant funny homie :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats to Monte24 for Swift CC very nice to see another great club come to Miami


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 12 2011, 09:33 AM~19574252
> *Congrats to Monte24 for Swift CC very nice to see another great club come to Miami
> *


 :yes: :sprint:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 12 2011, 11:30 AM~19574231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 12 2011, 09:33 AM~19574252
> *Congrats to Monte24 for Swift CC very nice to see another great club come to Miami
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 12 2011, 09:30 AM~19574231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pernuske CC ?? :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 12 2011, 11:48 AM~19575280
> *pernuske CC ??  :biggrin:
> *


lmaoooo


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

If Anybody has pumps or setups for sale. Let me know ASAP.

786.623.1897... 786.294.7175


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

3 Members: second 2none eddie, RoLLiN ShReK, GRAND HUSTLE S.T.N :biggrin: :420:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 12 2011, 04:01 PM~19577357
> *3 Members: second 2none eddie, RoLLiN ShReK, GRAND HUSTLE S.T.N  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:* What It Is ***** *


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Does any one have any pictures of the antique strollers painted?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Jan 12 2011, 06:13 PM~19577943
> *Does any one have any pictures of the antique strollers painted?
> *


Go to the baby stroller fest in post your rides


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

14 's for sale in orlando fl









15's for sale in orlando also








the price is $375 each set


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 12 2011, 12:30 PM~19574231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 11 2011, 04:57 PM~19567787
> *i have this stroller that is a deluxe model with the sissor style handle and fenders, is complete except for the lower part (for the childs feet to sit).
> asking pirce is $275
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, greg nice, Tru2DaGame, SWITCHITTER, Made You A Hater

Whiteboi's........................ :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

94Fleetwoodswangin what's up homie....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 12 2011, 12:30 PM~19574231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big boy stuff!!!


----------



## IIIMPALAAA (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Jan 12 2011, 09:45 PM~19579520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And of course you would


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIIMPALAAA_@Jan 13 2011, 07:14 AM~19583880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I swear her waist is photoshopped, no??? I couldn't do that if I never ate!


----------



## IIIMPALAAA (Jan 10, 2011)

]









Old school line up in S. Fl......................... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIIMPALAAA_@Jan 13 2011, 12:24 PM~19584837
> *]
> 
> 
> ...



N!ce l!ne up...... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Looking for renovation help for hire. Need a false ceiling built in a bathroom. I need to build something like this. I'm located in Pembroke pines in the west side. Thanks.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

selling a gold e&g house grill for fleetwod 400$ obo and i got 2 15 kikers solobaric for 200


----------



## IIIMPALAAA (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 11:13 AM~19585165
> *N!ce l!ne up...... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS,  Tru2DaGame :wave:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 13 2011, 01:19 PM~19586667
> *FUCQH8RS,  Tru2DaGame :wave:
> *


whats good primo!.....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANY T.C.'S FOR TRADE PFREFERED WITH JUICE OR WITHOUT WITH A SETUP AND 13'S


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I WANT ANOTHER CAR PREFER A TOWN CAR 95-97 OR A 03'


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

OR SOME ONE CAN PICK THIS UP SO I CAN START ANOTHER...4000.00


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIIMPALAAA_@Jan 13 2011, 05:14 AM~19583880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Boulevard305, lowbikeon20z, tru6lu305, *GRAND HUSTLE, 93brougham, *sour diesel

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Boulevard305, GbodyonD's, fleetwood88, P78dayz,* RoLLiN ShReK, SWITCHITTER*, sour diesel,* lowbikeon20z*, tru6lu305, 93brougham


:twak: :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :barf:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DRE... WHAT HAPPEN......


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 13 2011, 04:38 PM~19588414
> *DRE... WHAT HAPPEN......
> 
> 
> ...


i got all the parts to fix this


lmk if you need anything


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305+Jan 13 2011, 06:35 PM~19588386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 13 2011, 04:38 PM~19588414
> *DRE... WHAT HAPPEN......
> 
> 
> ...


ITLL BUFF RIGHT OUT...... I DONT LIKE RAM TRUCKS SO I HIT ONE :biggrin: 
I ALREADY GOT THE WHOLE FRONT FOR IT.. I WAS GONNA SELL IT BUT ILL JUST KEEP IT FOR NOW AND DO SOME THING DIFFERENT :biggrin: ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jan 13 2011, 07:28 PM~19588325
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Boulevard305, lowbikeon20z, tru6lu305, GRAND HUSTLE, 93brougham, sour diesel
> 
> ...


que bola manega


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305+Jan 13 2011, 07:38 PM~19588414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that sucks!!!!Sorry about that happening to your ride


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2011, 08:06 PM~19589146
> *Damn that sucks!!!!Sorry about that happening to your ride
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GUCCI MANE..... :happysad:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS BITCH PUT A ICE CREAM CONE ON HIS FACE, WHAT THE FUCK WAS HE THINKING BOUT...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2011, 08:40 PM~19589458
> *GUCCI MANE..... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



wtf these muthafukers crazy fool...hey but fuk it they got bread, i love tats but my face smthing il never do rich or poor specially not an ice cream... :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THEY DONT MAKE A CLICKABLE SMILEY FOR HOW I FEEL BOUT HIS DECISION, MAYBE HIS FACE WAS HOT......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 13 2011, 10:01 PM~19589645
> *THIS BITCH PUT A ICE CREAM CONE ON HIS FACE, WHAT THE FUCK WAS HE THINKING BOUT...
> *


x2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 13 2011, 10:03 PM~19589662
> *wtf these muthafukers crazy fool...hey but fuk it they got bread, i love tats but my face smthing il never do rich or poor specially not an ice cream... :biggrin:
> *


That's why maybe he did it sad tho...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2011, 09:06 PM~19589146
> *Damn that sucks!!!!Sorry about that happening to your ride
> *



its ok watson he has a 63 he's hiding..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 10:10 PM~19589745
> *its ok watson he has a 63 he's hiding..... :biggrin:
> *


ya but shit I hate one shit like that happen to good ppl you feel me


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2011, 10:17 PM~19589834
> *ya but  shit I hate one shit like that happen to good ppl you feel me
> *



i feel you and trust me you know i love caddy's so it hurts me to see that. and i went to the shop and saw it in person....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NO WRECKY THE 63...... AND STAY AWAY FROM DODGE RAMS.... OR ANY TYPE OF TRUCKS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*at least one good news.....*
miami is back on.......


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2011, 06:40 PM~19589458
> *GUCCI MANE..... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 13 2011, 04:38 PM~19588414
> *DRE... WHAT HAPPEN......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Born 2 Die, SHORTY84, jefe de jefes, sour diesel, RoLLiN ShReK, HIT EM UP, RollinX151, GiZmO84, lalo22, TEAM BORRACHOS
:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 13 2011, 07:10 PM~19589745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAH NO OF THAT :ugh: IM DONE WITH TRUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19590459
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


DIMELO SHORTY.. QUE BOLON


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 13 2011, 08:03 PM~19590494
> *DIMELO SHORTY.. QUE BOLON
> *


was good homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 13 2011, 07:45 PM~19590235
> *at least one good news.....
> miami is back on.......
> 
> ...


YO ARE THEY GONNA ALLOW LOWRIDERS THIS YEAR AGAIN


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

jd wazzup homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 13 2011, 08:04 PM~19590510
> *was good homie
> *


AQUI LOCO. AT CRIB


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 13 2011, 08:08 PM~19590591
> *AQUI LOCO. AT CRIB
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Yall *****'s Think Your The Shit Cuz You Can Three Wheel Ill Love To See You Do Two Wheels LoL :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 13 2011, 07:22 PM~19588737
> *ITLL BUFF RIGHT OUT...... I DONT LIKE RAM TRUCKS SO I HIT ONE :biggrin:
> I ALREADY GOT THE WHOLE FRONT FOR IT.. I WAS GONNA SELL IT BUT ILL JUST KEEP IT FOR NOW AND DO SOME THING DIFFERENT :biggrin: ...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 13 2011, 09:14 PM~19590678
> *Yall *****'s Think Your The Shit Cuz You Can Three Wheel Ill Love To See You Do Two Wheels LoL  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :roflmao: they make it look so ez


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 13 2011, 07:02 PM~19590478
> *Born 2 Die, SHORTY84, jefe de jefes, sour diesel, RoLLiN ShReK, HIT EM UP, RollinX151, GiZmO84, lalo22, TEAM BORRACHOS
> :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 13 2011, 08:02 PM~19590478
> *Born 2 Die, SHORTY84, jefe de jefes, sour diesel, RoLLiN ShReK, HIT EM UP, RollinX151, GiZmO84, lalo22, TEAM BORRACHOS
> :wave:
> *


  what it is *****


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Claudio (que la verga loco) representing lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Hood Bar Night's This How We Get Down


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 13 2011, 11:14 PM~19590678
> *Yall *****'s Think Your The Shit Cuz You Can Three Wheel Ill Love To See You Do Two Wheels LoL  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Them fools clowning


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:roflmao: 
wT276wf7XP8&feature=related


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 14 2011, 01:22 AM~19592537
> *:roflmao:
> wT276wf7XP8&feature=related
> *


Always bugged me out how he said 6-4 and yet im can be sure if not certain thats a Trey :banghead:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jan 13 2011, 04:35 PM~19588386
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Boulevard305, GbodyonD's, fleetwood88, P78dayz, RoLLiN ShReK, SWITCHITTER, sour diesel, lowbikeon20z, tru6lu305, 93brougham
> :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:  :barf:
> *


Loooouisssssss!!....


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK+Jan 13 2011, 11:23 PM~19591710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MANGIIIIIIII!!!!!! lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 13 2011, 09:23 PM~19591710
> *Hood Bar Night's This How We Get Down
> 
> 
> ...


This song makes me wanna drive drunk!....lol.


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 11 2011, 05:49 PM~19567694
> *watson already squated for the rims.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PM me how much you cut off, I need to lower mines atleast and inch. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318 
www.aboverealityevents.com
there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

2WKS AND 3 DAYS...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4 DAYS TO GO...... TO THE MIAMI, HIALEAH AND SURROUNDING LOWRIDER CITIES... I KNOW OUR PICNIC IS ON JAN 30TH, BUT IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN GET A NICE NUMBER OF CARS TO ATTEND* THE DR. MARTIN LUTHER KING PARADE...(JAN 17) * PLEASE I DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE AGAIN, SO CAN U SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AND ATTEND, I KNOW SOME OF YOU DONT WANT TO BRING YOUR CARS OUT TILL THE PICNIC, BUT GOD MIGHT NOT ALLOW U TO MAKE IT IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... FOLKS ALWAYS SAY THERE NO WHERE TO HANG OUT, WELL THE POLICE WONT STOP YOU AND AND U CAN POST UP OR FOR YOU HOPPERS YOU CAN GET SWITCH HAPPY TILL YOUR CAR CATCHES FIRE SO THERE IS NO EXCUSE SO COME OUT AND SHOW SO SUPPORT!

THIS IS A 4 DAY NOTICE SO NO ONE CAN SAY I DIDNT KNOW, NOBODY SAID ANYTHING OR I FORGOT...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2011, 06:40 PM~19589458
> *GUCCI MANE..... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


NO LONGERICE CREAM MANE :roflmao:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 13 2011, 04:38 PM~19588414
> *DRE... WHAT HAPPEN......
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder the lac does'nt front 27 ave :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 13 2011, 09:10 PM~19591502
> *Claudio (que la verga loco) representing lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 14 2011, 10:55 AM~19594603
> *
> *


Que pedo loko!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 14 2011, 07:54 AM~19594598
> *no wonder the lac does'nt front 27 ave  :biggrin:
> *


ITS SHY NOW


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2011, 09:40 PM~19589458
> *GUCCI MANE..... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...




Noooo way and then he has ea sports on his neck.....dumb ass


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 13 2011, 07:01 PM~19589645
> *THIS BITCH PUT A ICE CREAM CONE ON HIS FACE, WHAT THE FUCK WAS HE THINKING BOUT...
> *


He was thinking about ice cream.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 14 2011, 11:24 AM~19596180
> *Que pedo loko!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


que paso maje :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 14 2011, 11:30 AM~19596250
> *ITS SHY NOW
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Que la verga LOCO :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 14 2011, 01:05 PM~19596948
> *Que la verga LOCO :wave:
> *


wat it do big pimpen..how is this weather treating u loco.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

anyone have hydraulic motors for sale???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:wow: HANG OUT TONITE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 14 2011, 04:31 PM~19598508
> *:wow: HANG OUT TONITE :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  save da hang out for another week I can't make it tonite homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 13 2011, 06:40 PM~19589458
> *GUCCI MANE..... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


reason for the ice cream tatt






look at the chain


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: RoLLiN ShReK


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

ELDORADO convertible top $300 0R TRADE


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Next on the menu from BOWTIE CONNECTION MIAMI
A Lil ford 9 I built for the 61


























Some 14" inch rotors on the 66 loncoln vert fabbed up by chris foose and me Aka the two white guys 

















And you know you gotta kandy the inside of the bumpers









Let me know what u guys think


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*an old p!c from the toy dr!ve........*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 14 2011, 09:35 PM~19599908
> *an old p!c from the toy dr!ve........
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

just redid the seats for my monte,,,ordered a kit online and did it in my living room...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 14 2011, 10:35 PM~19599908
> *an old p!c from the toy dr!ve........
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Boi!!!!! Overnight Make over!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:50 PM~19600063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 14 2011, 11:27 PM~19600313
> *Yea Boi!!!!! Overnight Make over!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :cheesy:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

SHORTY84, LIL ROLY™, TEAM BORRACHOS
:wow:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up Shorty


----------



## da realuh dealuh (Nov 13, 2008)

real clean.. 5x5..24's forgiato capolavaro... $3,800 OBO.. for those of you waiting for a deal like this.. ill post more pics tomorrow and contact info.. pm if interested


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

, MISTER ED
:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 15 2011, 12:54 AM~19601245
> *, MISTER ED
> :wave:
> *




Que bolon..... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 15 2011, 03:21 AM~19599791
> *Next on the menu from BOWTIE CONNECTION MIAMI
> A Lil ford 9 I built for the 61
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
like the lincoln


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 14 2011, 07:50 PM~19600063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Tight work.............


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4 DAYS TO GO...... TO THE MIAMI, HIALEAH AND SURROUNDING LOWRIDER CITIES... I KNOW OUR PICNIC IS ON JAN 30TH, BUT IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN GET A NICE NUMBER OF CARS TO ATTEND* THE DR. MARTIN LUTHER KING PARADE...(JAN 17) * PLEASE I DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE AGAIN, SO CAN U SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AND ATTEND, I KNOW SOME OF YOU DONT WANT TO BRING YOUR CARS OUT TILL THE PICNIC, BUT GOD MIGHT NOT ALLOW U TO MAKE IT IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN... FOLKS ALWAYS SAY THERE NO WHERE TO HANG OUT, WELL THE POLICE WONT STOP YOU AND AND U CAN POST UP OR FOR YOU HOPPERS YOU CAN GET SWITCH HAPPY TILL YOUR CAR CATCHES FIRE SO THERE IS NO EXCUSE SO COME OUT AND SHOW SO SUPPORT!

THIS IS A 1 DAY NOTICE SO NO ONE CAN SAY I DIDNT KNOW, NOBODY SAID ANYTHING OR I FORGOT...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 15 2011, 05:47 AM~19603545
> *:0  Tight work.............
> *


thanks guys


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

dont let em take away our 2nd amenment to those that care...

http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/01/15/2017...torylink=fbuser


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

for sale original impala a/c *$300.00* 
(Chrome is an 8 out of 10)


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

4 sale in good shape holla :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 14 2011, 07:21 PM~19599791
> *Next on the menu from BOWTIE CONNECTION MIAMI
> A Lil ford 9 I built for the 61
> 
> ...


by the way its "chip foose" not chris,,,,,anyhow nice work,,,,,noticed that frame is wrapped for bags, havent seen that before


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 15 2011, 03:50 AM~19603261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*need a 255/30/24 tire asap .... let me know cash on de*ck


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.xvideos.com/video609147/austin_taylor


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 16 2011, 12:23 AM~19609737
> *by the way its "chip foose" not chris,,,,,anyhow nice work,,,,,noticed that frame is wrapped for bags, havent seen that before
> *


I know that honie it's an inside joke bout homeboy that work wit us , but thanks for that info.


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 16 2011, 09:49 AM~19611273
> *I know that honie it's an inside joke bout homeboy that work wit us , but thanks for that info.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 16 2011, 09:38 AM~19611219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tremendo nargas :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

In the middle of a shoot yesterday this bad bitch pulled up and crashed my shoot. Newly acquired pitcher of the New York Yankees Rafael Soriano's Range Rover done by MC CUSTOMS.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 16 2011, 08:43 PM~19613815
> *In the middle of a shoot yesterday this bad bitch pulled up and crashed my shoot. Newly acquired pitcher of the New York Yankees Rafael Soriano's Range Rover done by MC CUSTOMS.
> 
> 
> ...


vary fuckin nice shoot...I love the coloring...any pic's of the owner


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

rdNLClvoqro&feature


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 16 2011, 10:37 PM~19614704
> *vary fuckin nice shoot...I love the coloring...any pic's of the owner
> *


Thanks Watson. No the owner is in New York at the moment with the Yankees.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 16 2011, 05:43 PM~19613815
> *In the middle of a shoot yesterday this bad bitch pulled up and crashed my shoot. Newly acquired pitcher of the New York Yankees Rafael Soriano's Range Rover done by MC CUSTOMS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 niceeeeee


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wire Wheels for Sales!!!!!*


14x7 =$450

These are BRAND NEW

You get the following:

*4* - all chrome wire wheels
*4 * - L & R wheel bolt-on adapters (5 Lug universal RWD)
* 4 *- Round octagon or recessed octagon. 
*1 *-Tightening tool & lead hammer is also included. 





PM for purchase.


 



I Also have the following wheel emblems for recessed knock-off or Dome. The price for a set (4) is $20. The emblems are made of stainless steel and can be painted or powder coated.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2011, 03:54 AM~19617871
> *rdNLClvoqro&feature
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Last years picnic pics from LOWRIDER MAGAZINE...................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 17 2011, 09:09 AM~19618204
> *Thanks Watson. No the owner is in New York at the moment with the Yankees.
> *


cool


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

you forgot one .....  lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one more he forgot..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

YnQ4H-fRYJE&feature


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jan 17 2011, 10:15 AM~19619346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIIMPALAAA_@Jan 13 2011, 05:14 AM~19583880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ay mamacita....* :naughty:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

for sale $5500 89 ls candy blue fade....cold ac chevy 305 motor hid brandnew house grill clifford with car jack clean interior ls top new done by nunez n cars ben painted a yr painted by david from lowlife bit wetwet......$5500 or looking for 2002n up max or tahoe or 2001 infinity 4door 786-3156307





































:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2011, 12:54 PM~19619676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



some fkd up weather for mlk hopefully it b beter for tonite :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2011, 01:27 PM~19619456
> *YnQ4H-fRYJE&feature
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 17 2011, 02:24 PM~19619965
> *for sale $5500 89 ls candy blue fade....cold ac chevy 305 motor hid brandnew house grill clifford with car jack clean interior ls top new done by nunez n cars ben painted a yr painted by david from lowlife bit wetwet......$5500 or looking for 2002n up max or tahoe or 2001 infinity 4door 786-3156307
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: You for real dowg!!!keep it


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

R there any hangout spots goin on 2night


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Was good at wha time ppl ridin to tha mlk parade? hope this rain stops


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE
QBOLA MA *****


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 16 2011, 05:38 PM~19611219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dam


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 17 2011, 02:24 PM~19619965
> *for sale $5500 89 ls candy blue fade....cold ac chevy 305 motor hid brandnew house grill clifford with car jack clean interior ls top new done by nunez n cars ben painted a yr painted by david from lowlife bit wetwet......$5500 or looking for 2002n up max or tahoe or 2001 infinity 4door 786-3156307
> 
> 
> ...



*i knew it.....* 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

brand new impala parts 2 full doors, hood, and full quarter panel driver side..all parts are brand new still in bubble wrap.. need to sell..call or text 786-316-7292


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2011, 02:05 PM~19620246
> *:uh: You for real dowg!!!keep it
> *



lets c i got a couple good deals but lets c mny tlks ima tk it out to mlk if rain stops :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 17 2011, 02:51 PM~19620586
> *i knew it.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol u dumb ed :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2011, 10:15 AM~19619346
> *one more he forgot.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


For Sale again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 17 2011, 02:47 AM~19617649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKS RAW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 17 2011, 06:00 PM~19621516
> *lets c i got a couple good deals but lets c mny tlks ima tk it out to mlk if rain stops :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

is the parade stil goin on any hangouts :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 18 2011, 12:11 AM~19625242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2011, 11:23 PM~19626891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sickness!!! 502bb?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

I have 3 American Bulldog puppies for sale!

born dec. 30 

$ 300 each

PM me


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2011, 12:05 PM~19620246
> *:uh: You for real dowg!!!keep it
> *


i think hes determinded to own every car ever made,,,,,u could buy a car with all the money he spent tranfering titles in 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 18 2011, 06:45 AM~19628036
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: staggered as fuk lol damn has to be a white hillbilly fleetwood dooley


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 18 2011, 01:46 AM~19627080
> *i think hes determinded to own every car ever made,,,,,u could buy a car with all the money he spent tranfering titles in 2010 :biggrin:
> *



shit i think with all the money ive waisted i couldve bot a new car this year lol...n in my 32yrs wat ive waisted in cars couldve bot a 550 benz :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 01:23 AM~19626891
> *
> 
> 
> ...



boxscalade wow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 03:03 AM~19627188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Jan 18 2011, 10:05 AM~19628114
> *:wow:  :wow: staggered as fuk lol damn has to be a white hillbilly deville dooley
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 18 2011, 02:46 AM~19627080
> *i think hes determinded to own every car ever made,,,,,u could buy a car with all the money he spent tranfering titles in 2010 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 03:03 AM~19627188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is sexy!!!!this how the should look I hate one they do that monster truck shit on these...This your new toy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 18 2011, 10:55 AM~19628337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2011, 09:22 AM~19628802
> *This is sexy!!!!this how the should look I hate one they do that monster truck shit on these...This your new toy
> *


that's my dawg jose's 74 vert , you know that car :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 18 2011, 12:12 PM~19628735
> *
> *


Lmao!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 01:16 PM~19629110
> *that's my dawg jose's 74 vert , you know that car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  that car is :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone needs anything Lowrider bike parts, or complete bikes from 16in to 26 in stretch cruisers let me know.

I'm a registered dealer for the Lowrider bike company.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 18 2011, 02:11 PM~19629934
> *  that car is  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 16 2011, 11:38 AM~19611219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Jan 17 2011, 11:46 PM~19627075
> *I have 3 American Bulldog puppies for sale!
> 
> born dec. 30
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 01:16 PM~19629110
> *that's my dawg jose's 74 vert , you know that car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caprice (Nov 15, 2009)

sup Mr DOUBLE-O


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 18 2011, 07:55 AM~19628337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

Attention to everyone: We at last laff magazine are currently working on a movie about low riders & custom cars (Title coming soon with further details) All suggestions welcomed and we will consider them all! :biggrin: Tell us what would you like to see on the film?

for more details and latest updates visit www.lastlaffmagazine.com and youtube.com/lows305


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 17 2011, 01:24 PM~19619965
> *for sale $5500 89 ls candy blue fade....cold ac chevy 305 motor hid brandnew house grill clifford with car jack clean interior ls top new done by nunez n cars ben painted a yr painted by david from lowlife bit wetwet......$5500 or looking for 2002n up max or tahoe or 2001 infinity 4door 786-3156307
> 
> 
> ...



GONE :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*H Town Style i seen it all *



:loco: :barf: 
is_jAJ5yafU&feature=related


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 18 2011, 11:45 PM~19634653
> *H Town Style i seen it all
> :loco:  :barf:
> is_jAJ5yafU&feature=related
> *



WHY!?!?!?! :wow: :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns: :ugh: :uh: :banghead: :loco: :run: :sprint:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Jan 17 2011, 11:46 PM~19627075
> *I have 3 American Bulldog puppies for sale!
> 
> born dec. 30
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> *H Town Style i seen it all *
> :loco: :barf:
> is_jAJ5yafU&feature=related
> [/quote/]
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> > *H Town Style i seen it all *
> > :loco: :barf:
> > is_jAJ5yafU&feature=related
> > [/quote/]
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 18 2011, 08:45 PM~19634653
> *H Town Style i seen it all
> :loco:  :barf:
> is_jAJ5yafU&feature=related
> *


that SLAB game in texas is no joke , can't tell them boyz nothing.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 19 2011, 02:03 AM~19636108
> *that SLAB game in texas is no joke , can't tell them boyz nothing.
> 
> 
> ...


x2 I heard them shit go for $2,500 to $3,000


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 18 2011, 11:09 PM~19636183
> *x2 I heard them shit go for $2,500 to $3,000
> *


just for the wheels no tires :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 11:03 PM~19636108
> *that SLAB game in texas is no joke , can't tell them boyz nothing.
> 
> 
> ...


theres a saying ive heard,,,,"just because you can doesnt mean you should",,,,,my opinion is triple barf to the third power,,,,,,


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 18 2011, 08:30 PM~19634469
> *GONE :biggrin:
> *


so what you got now? and whats it gonna take for u too "keep" :biggrin: a car lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 19 2011, 02:13 AM~19636245
> *just for the wheels no tires  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19622884
> *For Sale again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: 

wish I had the bread to buy it back....miss that bitch!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 19 2011, 02:50 AM~19636833
> *so what you got now? and whats it gonna take for u too "keep" :biggrin:  a car lol
> *



shit i got a cutlass again but its for sale cause i want a 2000 n up infinity or a 2000 n up max.......cutlass clean though interior dn by nunez paint nice new air brush just done 350 chevy motor cars nice just need sm rims on dat bit $4600


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 19 2011, 08:52 AM~19638020
> *shit i got a cutlass again but its for sale cause i want a 2000 n up infinity or a 2000 n up max.......cutlass clean though interior dn by nunez paint nice new air brush just done 350 chevy motor cars nice just need sm rims on dat bit $4600
> *


Pics?


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

i got a pair of power balls from cce for sale $45 o.b.o they are used but still in good shape 786-227-8849..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 19 2011, 01:54 PM~19639221
> *Pics?
> *



my cutlass 85 cold ac 350 motor interior $4500 7863156307 all it needs is rims....interior by nunez air brush just dn like a week ago...or also willing to trade for a nice frontwheel drive maxima infinity something nice in good shape i leave saturday morn so hit me up...


----------



## da realuh dealuh (Nov 13, 2008)

24's forgiatos.. $3,800 OBO money talks.. 5X5 can get them to fit g-bodies..


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 19 2011, 06:14 PM~19641355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 19 2011, 04:14 PM~19641355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

2 more weeks for the picnic cant wait.....straightpimpincc will be there foe sure....who else will be there? leave the drama somewhere else dont bring it out there its a family event


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 19 2011, 04:14 PM~19641355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Sudden Impact will be there


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 19 2011, 10:18 PM~19643662
> *2 more weeks for the picnic cant wait.....straightpimpincc will be there foe sure....who else will be there? leave the drama somewhere else dont bring it out there its a family event
> *



to bad i wont b here :angry:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 19 2011, 08:18 PM~19643662
> *2 more weeks for the picnic cant wait.....straightpimpincc will be there foe sure....who else will be there? leave the drama somewhere else dont bring it out there its a family event
> *


May be Going let's See :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 19 2011, 02:46 PM~19639677
> *my cutlass  85 cold ac 350 motor interior $4500  7863156307 all it needs is rims....interior by nunez air brush just dn like a week ago...or also willing to trade for a nice frontwheel drive maxima infinity something nice in good shape i leave saturday morn so hit me up...
> 
> 
> ...


  damn dog u shaking off all ur inventory


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 19 2011, 10:56 PM~19644188
> *Sudden Impact will be there
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Swift will be there...


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 19 2011, 12:46 PM~19639677
> *my cutlass  85 cold ac 350 motor interior $4500  7863156307 all it needs is rims....interior by nunez air brush just dn like a week ago...or also willing to trade for a nice frontwheel drive maxima infinity something nice in good shape i leave saturday morn so hit me up...
> 
> 
> ...


ttt cmon homie some 13s n juice n KEEP it for at least long enough to enjoy it fora while


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 19 2011, 08:18 PM~19643662
> *2 more weeks for the picnic cant wait.....straightpimpincc will be there foe sure....who else will be there? leave the drama somewhere else dont bring it out there its a family event
> *


GHETTO FABULOUS C.C. WILL B THERE


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

is theirs still a straightpimpincc :dunno: i haven't seen or heard of them in a long time :biggrin: :biggrin: do the even have a lowrider in club :dunno:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 20 2011, 01:24 AM~19645977
> *ttt cmon homie some 13s n juice n KEEP it for at least long enough to enjoy it fora while
> *


lol dont worry fool il build a lowrider soon ima just get anthr car for work evryday since i drive to palmbeach n broward evryday n ima put some big rims onit n il build a gbody as a lowrider i like juiced cars just dont knw how to fuk with them wen something brakes :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 19 2011, 11:26 PM~19644498
> * damn dog u shaking off all ur inventory
> *



fool lol between me double o n bigchevysnbusas i think weve owned almost all the cars in dade county lol we get them n let them go sometimes dont even get to enjoy them lol :biggrin:


----------



## alti daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

FOR SALE CALL OR TEXT IF YOUR SERIOUS!!!


----------



## alti daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

FOR SALE CALL OR TEXT IF YOUR SERIOUS 786-361-8005 Car is sold as is!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alti daddy_@Jan 20 2011, 09:27 AM~19647901
> *FOR SALE CALL OR TEXT IF YOUR SERIOUS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :banghead: Lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 20 2011, 10:52 AM~19648034
> *:barf:  :banghead: Lol
> *



lol


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Jan 17 2011, 11:46 PM~19627075
> *I have 3 American Bulldog puppies for sale!
> 
> born dec. 30
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 20 2011, 09:02 AM~19647486
> *fool lol between me double o n bigchevysnbusas i think weve owned almost all the cars in dade county lol we get them n let them go sometimes dont even get to enjoy them lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 20 2011, 06:59 AM~19647472
> *lol dont worry fool il build a lowrider soon ima just get anthr car for work evryday since i drive to palmbeach n broward evryday n ima put some big rims onit n il build a gbody as a lowrider i like juiced cars just dont knw how to fuk with them wen something brakes :biggrin:
> *


all u gotta do is ask homie


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Jan 20 2011, 10:25 AM~19648699
> *
> *


sup omar i been tryin to send you some peepz for the hids any luck?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 20 2011, 01:16 PM~19649128
> *all u gotta do is ask homie
> *



i got u soon ul c :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alti daddy_@Jan 20 2011, 08:30 AM~19647917
> *FOR SALE CALL OR TEXT IF YOUR SERIOUS 786-361-8005  Car is sold as is!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam if only those murals wher captain crunch...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 20 2011, 12:15 PM~19649728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*sup fellas im doing a lil photo editing... what ya think..... the sh!t a!nt easy....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 20 2011, 11:18 AM~19649154
> *sup omar i been tryin to send you some peepz for the hids any luck?
> *


Thanks dog! yea somebody called me today


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Jan 17 2011, 11:46 PM~19627075
> *I have 3 American Bulldog puppies for sale!
> 
> born dec. 30
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2011, 06:19 PM~19651259
> *sup fellas im doing a lil photo editing... what ya think..... the sh!t a!nt easy....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That shit look good Homie!!!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

8 DAYS... OLD FLYER!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 20 2011, 07:25 PM~19651843
> *That shit look good Homie!!!!!
> *



thanks..... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2011, 05:19 PM~19651259
> *sup fellas im doing a lil photo editing... what ya think..... the sh!t a!nt easy....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam ed u getn good fool :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 20 2011, 06:25 PM~19651843
> *That shit look good Homie!!!!!
> *


team borrachos wats good ***** wuz up with da lac :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 20 2011, 07:59 PM~19652191
> *dam ed u getn good fool :biggrin:
> *



THANKS JAY-DEE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

8 DAYS......


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 20 2011, 08:16 PM~19652332
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i love this lac.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2011, 07:04 PM~19652232
> *THANKS JAY-DEE
> *



its jd lets keep it simple lol :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2011, 04:19 PM~19651259
> *sup fellas im doing a lil photo editing... what ya think..... the sh!t a!nt easy....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 20 2011, 09:09 PM~19653371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

I know that this has nothing to do with Lay It Low Or Car's But if any one is interested in doing the class to get your CCW License to carry a FireArm Hit me up at 786-473-0530 i charge $40 ill go to you or you can come to my side of the hood am NRA certified as instructor for any more info hit me up or just send me a message


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Bi5HnAgVM10&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Jan 19 2011, 01:33 PM~19639566
> *i got a pair of power balls from cce for sale $45 o.b.o they are used but still in good shape 786-227-8849..
> *


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

wats goin on miami' im looking 4 some 13's anyone have some selling pm me....thanks


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 21 2011, 08:45 AM~19658370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 21 2011, 03:33 AM~19657473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*PLAY!N AROUND SOME MORE.....</span>*

<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/2i28k1e.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/2ur3v29.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/2jeee0z.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i52.tinypic.com/2hec8bp.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/34sqg77.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/2vd4sas.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>PUZZLIN AINT IT.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

A LIL UP DATE PIK








:420:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 21 2011, 02:23 PM~19659409
> *A LIL UP DATE PIK
> 
> 
> ...




HOPE YOU DONT MIND...... :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 12:29 PM~19659447
> *HOPE YOU DONT MIND...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 16 2011, 07:43 PM~19613815
> *In the middle of a shoot yesterday this bad bitch pulled up and crashed my shoot. Newly acquired pitcher of the New York Yankees Rafael Soriano's Range Rover done by MC CUSTOMS.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin' sick!!! I love the graffiti scenery...seriously! :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 21 2011, 01:23 PM~19659409
> *A LIL UP DATE PIK
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 21 2011, 02:18 PM~19659836
> *I love this car!!!
> *


D-BO :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 21 2011, 10:45 AM~19658370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's real tough right there...right click save :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 21 2011, 02:24 PM~19659892
> *D-BO :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Patti, what's going on, fam? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAV!NG FUN.....*


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, MIKEYMIKE, BrownSoul85, 95rangeron14z
Yoooo :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 21 2011, 04:40 PM~19660555
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, MIKEYMIKE, BrownSoul85, 95rangeron14z
> Yoooo :biggrin:
> *



QUE BOLA.... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 03:34 PM~19660509
> *HAV!NG FUN.....
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!!!

But for Grand Hustle it has to be Gold & Paint :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 21 2011, 04:50 PM~19660655
> *Sick!!!
> 
> But for Grand Hustle it has to be Gold & Paint :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: THATS TRUE....... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

, TEAM BORRACHOS :wave:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 21 2011, 11:23 AM~19659409
> *A LIL UP DATE PIK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 21 2011, 11:23 AM~19659409
> *A LIL UP DATE PIK
> 
> 
> ...


BADASSS


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Took her out for a drive today


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

throwback


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!! 

top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318 
www.aboverealityevents.com


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 21 2011, 02:23 PM~19659409
> *A LIL UP DATE PIK
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr ed your work looking good


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 21 2011, 07:42 PM~19663166
> *Mr ed your work looking good
> *


x2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Jan 21 2011, 10:42 PM~19663166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks fellas......
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alti daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

FOR SALE CALL OR TEXT IF YOUR SERIOUS 786-361-8005 Car is sold as is


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 11:15 PM~19663469
> *thanks fellas......
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

clean fleetwood top dash $80


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Watson wats up homie :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South+Jan 19 2011, 04:14 PM~19641355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jan 22 2011, 12:55 AM~19664311
> *Watson wats up homie :wave:
> *


Yo whats good homie...Last time i saw you was dippin on 49st :biggrin: you juice now rite


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 22 2011, 12:46 AM~19664228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD SHIT WATSON... NOW U GOOD FOR THE PICNIC......


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2011, 04:34 PM~19660509
> *HAV!NG FUN.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 21 2011, 04:09 PM~19662066
> *Took her out for a drive today
> 
> 
> ...


TPTTT!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

If any one is interested in doing the class to get your CCW License to carry a FireArm Hit me up at 786-473-0530 i charge $40 ill go to you or you can come to my side of the hood am NRA certified as instructor for any more info hit me up or just send me a message


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 21 2011, 09:15 PM~19663990
> *clean fleetwood top dash $80
> *


got any pic?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 21 2011, 09:46 PM~19664228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work........................is it in yet ????????????
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 22 2011, 09:03 AM~19665795
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks Chulow..... :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 03:58 AM~19665359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MISTER ED, GRAND HUSTLE, tru6lu305*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 22 2011, 11:32 AM~19667065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 22 2011, 11:29 AM~19667041
> *MISTER ED, GRAND HUSTLE, tru6lu305
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


nice pix :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Jan 22 2011, 03:24 PM~19667289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u sir :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

90 sides are done


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 06:50 PM~19668342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for my dawg PANCHO for coming threw once again .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for DAVID from LOWLYFE for painting the 90 panels


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 07:09 PM~19668444
> *one time for DAVID from LOWLYFE for painting the 90 panels
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jan 22 2011, 06:50 PM~19668342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 22 2011, 03:31 PM~19667336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: who box chevy was this Q


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151+Jan 22 2011, 02:05 AM~19664881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...ya its in the car... I dident want to put the chain's yet only cuz im going to swap the rear cylinders for a high 3 wheel...Still alot more work to do FAM


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 06:50 PM~19668342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROPZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DONT KNO ITS ONE OF THE CARS FRANK WAS DANCING, MAYBE AN OLD REDS LOWRIDER FROM BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 22 2011, 06:03 PM~19669056
> *Thanks
> Thanks...ya its in the car... I dident want to put the chain's yet only cuz im going to swap the rear cylinders for a high 3 wheel...Still alot more work to do FAM
> *


NOW U WANT TO DO THINGS RIGHT... AFTER 3 YRS......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 22 2011, 06:11 PM~19669106
> *NOW U WANT TO DO THINGS RIGHT... AFTER 3 YRS......
> *


He's hard headed.....................some people tried............


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NOW THE ONLY THING, NESTO(WHOPRODUCTIONS) IS FOLLOWING THE SAME TRACK AND HE ISNT LISTENING NOW HE HAS A ASS LOAD OF PROBLEMS WITH HIS CAR... WORKING BACKWARDS AS WELL BUT WHEN YOUR SHIT FALLS APART FROM BUILDING A RUST BUCKET AND NOW LISTENING TO SOMEONE AND WORKING BACKWARDS YOU GET THE SAME RESULTS AS WATSON, BUT WHO AM I TO SAY


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

who's the owner of the white town car ive been seeing in hialeah its white with a black top with 13 white lip that bitch is looking clean ass fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

what's up Mr.Ed and Mr.305 :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Lowridergame is missing in action....wounder what hes up to..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305+Jan 22 2011, 09:11 PM~19669106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ya after 3 years...


I ant even going to get mad about what you just said...I been told a lot of things to do & not to do to my car but ya I BUILD IT FOR ME.....For my PROBLEMS im fixing them THANKS FOR TELLING ME SOMETHING I ALREADY KNEW...You said you(3 Friday nites ago or more) build 16 cars in one year & I still haven't got my shit on your level yet but I ant trying to be you.Im going to keep takeing care of what I gott take care of here at the house cuz I only have one mom so one she sick I help out stepping up being the man of the house...My First priority is my family and not my car... Ill keep fixing my bucket and Im doing shit the rite way this time around cuz I learned from my past mistakes...Anyways ill keep doing my thing rideing in that pink shit bucket on 13's chain bridge done,new rack done, and afew other shit maybe ill have the bucket on point for summer *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jan 22 2011, 10:25 PM~19669628
> *what's up Mr.Ed and Mr.305 :wave:
> *


 :0 Im shockd you on here big dowg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19669293
> *:biggrin:
> *



hey CHULOW.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jan 22 2011, 10:25 PM~19669628
> *what's up Mr.Ed and Mr.305 :wave:
> *



:wave:

yeah what watson said..... :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 22 2011, 10:36 PM~19669739
> *Ya after 3 years...
> I ant even going to get mad about what you just said...I been told a lot of things to do & not to do to my car but ya I BUILD IT FOR ME.....For my PROBLEMS im fixing them THANKS FOR TELLING ME SOMETHING I ALREADY KNEW...You said you(3 Friday nites ago or more) build 16 cars in one year & I still haven't got my shit on your level yet but I ant trying to be you.Im going to keep takeing care of what I gott take care of here at the house cuz I only have one mom so one she sick I help out stepping up being the man of the house...My First priority is my family and  not my car... Ill keep fixing my bucket and Im doing shit the rite way this time around cuz I learned from my  past mistakes...Anyways ill keep doing my thing rideing in that pink shit bucket on 13's chain bridge done,new rack done, and afew other shit maybe ill have the bucket on point for summer
> *


damn why people hating?? Who was that hating?? :angry:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 03:50 PM~19668342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 22 2011, 09:36 PM~19669739
> *Ya after 3 years...
> I ant even going to get mad about what you just said...I been told a lot of things to do & not to do to my car but ya I BUILD IT FOR ME.....For my PROBLEMS im fixing them THANKS FOR TELLING ME SOMETHING I ALREADY KNEW...You said you(3 Friday nites ago or more) build 16 cars in one year & I still haven't got my shit on your level yet but I ant trying to be you.Im going to keep takeing care of what I gott take care of here at the house cuz I only have one mom so one she sick I help out stepping up being the man of the house...My First priority is my family and  not my car... Ill keep fixing my bucket and Im doing shit the rite way this time around cuz I learned from my  past mistakes...Anyways ill keep doing my thing rideing in that pink shit bucket on 13's chain bridge done,new rack done, and afew other shit maybe ill have the bucket on point for summer
> *


keep grinding doggy..................do ur thing and you'll get there... u got a good attitude on lowriding  ...........no ****


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> I use to see this one ridin around locked up on all fours


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151+Jan 22 2011, 10:49 PM~19669835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 22 2011, 07:49 PM~19669835
> *damn why people hating??  Who was that hating??   :angry:
> *


hold on homie, im not hating... now when u have a good friend thats willing to put time into building your car and nothing gets accomplished what can u do... how much motivation do a person need, i have a wife and 2 kids that aint mine but i still manage to get things done, i have access to alot of things and he wouldnt take advantage of the situation and when u basicually getting it for damn near free who wouldnt he did, aaaand im not working but making shit happen............... when u call a person saying less jump on your car and do some work im not benefiting from it its your car.

before my mom past i was building a regal and after she died i continued to get it done to get my mind off it... we all work to pay bills and help our parents but if u cant make time for your lowrider y start or drive one...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 22 2011, 07:36 PM~19669739
> *Ya after 3 years...
> I ant even going to get mad about what you just said...I been told a lot of things to do & not to do to my car but ya I BUILD IT FOR ME.....For my PROBLEMS im fixing them THANKS FOR TELLING ME SOMETHING I ALREADY KNEW...You said you(3 Friday nites ago or more) build 16 cars in one year & I still haven't got my shit on your level yet but I ant trying to be you.Im going to keep takeing care of what I gott take care of here at the house cuz I only have one mom so one she sick I help out stepping up being the man of the house...My First priority is my family and  not my car... Ill keep fixing my bucket and Im doing shit the rite way this time around cuz I learned from my  past mistakes...Anyways ill keep doing my thing rideing in that pink shit bucket on 13's chain bridge done,new rack done, and afew other shit maybe ill have the bucket on point for summer
> *


:thumbsup:  :420:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 22 2011, 11:23 PM~19670162
> * I ant hateing on NOBODY....
> THANKS
> *


Watson I know you aint hating, I was talking about what they wrote to you..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 22 2011, 10:23 PM~19670162
> *   THANKS
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 23 2011, 01:17 AM~19671007
> *Watson I know you aint hating, I was talking about what they wrote to you..
> *


4sho


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 22 2011, 10:09 PM~19670944
> *hold on homie, im not hating... now when u have a good friend thats willing to put time into building your car and nothing gets accomplished what can u do... how much motivation do a person need, i have a wife and 2 kids that aint mine but i still manage to get things done, i have access to alot of things and he wouldnt take advantage of the situation and when u basicually getting it for damn near free who wouldnt he did, aaaand im not working but making shit happen............... when u call a person saying less jump on your car and do some work im not benefiting from it its your car.
> 
> before my mom past i was building a regal and after she died i continued to get it done to get my mind off it... we all work to pay bills and help our parents but if u cant make time for your lowrider y start or drive one...
> *


hey its cool to push your homies but at the end of the day, its his car,,im sure watts would be driving a showcar if he had the money for it,,myself included,,,if it bothers you so much maybee you should just buy the parts for him or dont trash him on lil try sending a pm next time :nono:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Jan 23 2011, 01:09 AM~19670944
> *hold on homie, im not hating... now when u have a good friend thats willing to put time into building your car and nothing gets accomplished what can u do... how much motivation do a person need, i have a wife and 2 kids that aint mine but i still manage to get things done, i have access to alot of things and he wouldnt take advantage of the situation and when u basicually getting it for damn near free who wouldnt he did, aaaand im not working but making shit happen............... when u call a person saying less jump on your car and do some work im not benefiting from it its your car.
> 
> before my mom past i was building a regal and after she died i continued to get it done to get my mind off it... we all work to pay bills and help our parents but if u cant make time for your lowrider y start or drive one...
> *


*Ok I ant going to keep going at it with you str8 up...

You hit me up with a P.M. i dont care for whatever you had to say cuz i just deleted it...I drive what I fuckin drive cuz it'ts my fuckin money...Im going to keep workin my 9 to 5 at were i work at its a job & not a job career once I go back to school my cash flow will be better... I ant even going to be on that fuck ***** shit & bring up old shit that happened in the past cuz I ant one of them type of ****** so Im going to end this str8 up by saying you keep doing your thing & ill keep doing my thing...You be sayin a lot fuckd up shit(about my car & how you have the best caddy down here n shit) but I tryd to be a humble person but before shit get more bad N there's all this he said she said happens ill just cut that shit now...I ant one of these fool who's going to be all fake & shit by makeing a fake account just to say what I gotta say so str8 up............We ant friends,boys,homies,fam,shit...One you see me in the street's,hang out,carshow don't say anything to me & ill do the same

ill never wish bad on nobody not even you.I hope you feel good about trashin me & my car but you said how much motivation do a person need....I just got that shit today no hard feeling around here a ***** vibein 2011 going to be a good year for me....Anyways you got your 15 mines to shine by trashin me...But that shit ant hurting me  *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 03:50 PM~19668342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   That's how you feel O :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

1 Time for my Dawg Lowrider305 fuck the haters :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Jan 22 2011, 10:36 PM~19669739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the AVI! :biggrin: 

*

now damn its getting heated in here, let me go back to working on my car *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> Thanks for the AVI!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad u liked it......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 23 2011, 05:18 AM~19672058
> *1 Time for my Dawg Lowrider305 fuck the haters  :0    :biggrin:
> *


Im just keeping shit 100...Im not like some of these other ****** on here.I'm not tryin to make this a 3 page shit he said she said shit so thats why I posted what I had to say no ego trippin n shit you dig


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 23 2011, 02:18 AM~19672058
> *1 Time for my Dawg Lowrider305 fuck the haters  :0    :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:  

i see my dawg watson riding all day everyday , props to you cuzo


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 07:09 PM~19668444
> *one time for DAVID from LOWLYFE for painting the 90 panels
> 
> 
> ...


Damn O, Fuckin beautiful!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> Thanks for the AVI! :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah Culow Nice Avi lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jan 23 2011, 01:33 PM~19673380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 23 2011, 02:45 PM~19673998
> *
> :biggrin: THANKS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MISTER ED,loka wats poppin


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*2DAYWASAGOODDAY* i hope you dont mind..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 23 2011, 03:27 PM~19674310
> *MISTER ED,loka wats poppin
> *



HERE CHILLIN DAWG HAVIN FUN EDITING SOME PHOTOS.....

I HOPE I DONT GET SOME PEOPLE PISSED SINCE IM POSTING SO MUCH SH!T....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 23 2011, 03:55 PM~19674564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I like this one alot


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 23 2011, 01:55 PM~19674564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn shit looks hard thanks it's comming


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Jan 23 2011, 04:02 PM~19674613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks im tryin....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

wait til i get pics at the picnic.....7 days and counting


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 23 2011, 12:20 PM~19674258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not the Biggest! Just the Best!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:wow:  
*User's local time Jan 23 2011, 04:56 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 12,000
( 8.4 posts per day / 0.09% of total forum posts ) *


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 22 2011, 07:36 PM~19669739
> *Ya after 3 years...
> I ant even going to get mad about what you just said...I been told a lot of things to do & not to do to my car but ya I BUILD IT FOR ME.....For my PROBLEMS im fixing them THANKS FOR TELLING ME SOMETHING I ALREADY KNEW...You said you(3 Friday nites ago or more) build 16 cars in one year & I still haven't got my shit on your level yet but I ant trying to be you.Im going to keep takeing care of what I gott take care of here at the house cuz I only have one mom so one she sick I help out stepping up being the man of the house...My First priority is my family and  not my car... pink shit bucket on 13's chain bridge done,new rack done, and afew other shit maybe ill have the bucket on point for summer
> *


Dog............dont put this..........it aint no shit bucket......straight up......we live and we learn..but in the end you and just like myself...can only do what we can do....and if nobody likes it then kick rocks and keep it moving.......i have been there for you when i could and will continue to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh...and we all know what niggs got the cleanest big body's..............bet that....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 23 2011, 01:46 PM~19674885
> *Not the Biggest! Just the Best!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Lowalty......not quantity...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, 94pimplac, sour diesel, stacks

Whats good fellas.................


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 23 2011, 01:46 PM~19674885
> *Not the Biggest! Just the Best!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2011, 03:19 PM~19675507
> *Still Hated, 94pimplac, sour diesel, stacks
> 
> Whats good fellas.................
> *


:420:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 23 2011, 03:35 PM~19675605
> *:420:
> *


You dont never share with me................  :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 22 2011, 07:29 PM~19669232
> *who's the owner of the white town car ive been seeing in hialeah its white with a black top with 13 white lip that bitch is looking clean ass fuck  :thumbsup:
> *



Thats my son's first car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2011, 06:17 PM~19675495
> *Dog............dont put this..........it aint no shit bucket......straight up......we live and we learn..but in the end you and just like myself...can only do what we can do....and if nobody likes it then kick rocks and keep it moving.......i have been there for you when i could and will continue to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh...and we all know what niggs got the cleanest big body's..............bet that....
> *


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 23 2011, 04:33 PM~19676005
> *Thats my son's first car
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone got 2 inch molded a arm for sale? Foe a g body


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 23 2011, 04:33 PM~19676005
> *Thats my son's first car
> *


Nice that bitch is clean nice come up for ur son


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Jan 23 2011, 08:10 PM~19676294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  That bitch clean!!!!!!!!!!it's juice yet????


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 23 2011, 05:49 PM~19676576
> * That bitch clean!!!!!!!!!!it's juice yet????
> *



not yet


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Jan 23 2011, 05:10 PM~19676294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Jan 23 2011, 08:57 PM~19676635
> *not yet
> *


o well that bitch still clean...keep me updated


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 23 2011, 04:33 PM~19676005
> *Thats my son's first car
> *


Willy........you feel old yet.......???????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Jan 23 2011, 05:10 PM~19676294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work.......................   
Next generation keeping it going.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, BloodBath, sour diesel, 94pimplac, PINK86REGAL, ninty6 lincoln, Tru2DaGame, ErickaNjr
Gettn busy....................   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2011, 07:44 PM~19677029
> *Willy........you feel old yet.......???????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah men some times :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 23 2011, 06:49 PM~19676576
> * That bitch clean!!!!!!!!!!it's juice yet????
> *


need 2 work on the frame cuz it will hop


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 23 2011, 08:56 PM~19677149
> *need 2 work on the frame cuz it will hop
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 23 2011, 06:56 PM~19677149
> *need 2 work on the frame cuz it will hop
> *


Gonna be tight...................


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats up miami...blood bath i see you fool...que bola..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Jan 23 2011, 09:56 PM~19677149
> *need 2 work on the frame cuz it will hop
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Both fender, Header panel and rocker panels $400


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

YO WATSON U REALLY FEEL IM BASHING U, COOL NO PROB...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2011, 06:50 PM~19677091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2011, 03:41 PM~19675652
> *You dont never share with me................   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got you bro :cheesy: :420:   :420:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 23 2011, 08:12 PM~19676303
> *Anyone got 2 inch molded a arm for sale? Foe a g body
> *


Ask Willy 4rm classic angels his number is on my sig!!!!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

First off a man has his own opinion...so if he/she has something to say so be it...let them have their freedom of speech...but since we all have freedom of speech let's talk...! Regardless if I painted it first then cut it and then paid for the car completely..I did it...I didn't buy it from a friend or have it sold to me by club member...I took it upon myself to build something that was A. In my budget...B. Something I liked...C. Something I didn't see at every picnic..I like to be a stand out person...not someone u can compare me to the next man...I've been here in florida for 2 1/2 years and I haven't seen u complete a car on your own...I don't have all night to ponder on this non-sense...mine was built not bought traded or handed down...goodnight miami...its been fun...!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 24 2011, 12:46 AM~19678922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep it with cars not a fucking aol chat room


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 24 2011, 01:00 AM~19679083
> *Keep it with cars not a fucking aol chat room
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 23 2011, 09:46 PM~19678922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need some weed killer.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 09:53 AM~19680761
> *You need some weed killer.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: You just had to say that hell naw


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2011, 07:50 PM~19677091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that martians old setup?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 24 2011, 07:55 AM~19680979
> *:roflmao: You just had to say that hell naw
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Coming soon to the Treasure Coast "Spoiled Bitch" getting ready for wet sanding and buffing :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 24 2011, 07:58 AM~19680987
> *Is that martians old setup?
> *


Dont know where it came from......just doing the install......


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 10:27 AM~19681133
> *Dont know where it came from......just doing the install......
> *


Hey Brother :buttkick: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 08:27 AM~19681132
> *Coming soon to the Treasure Coast "Spoiled Bitch" getting ready for wet sanding and buffing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Cant wait to see it in person...............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 08:28 AM~19681140
> *Hey Brother  :buttkick:  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Whats good lil sis.............taking the day off ????????????????


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 10:28 AM~19681143
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Cant wait to see it in person...............
> *


Very very soon, tell Josie and the kids we said HI!!! :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 11:27 AM~19681132
> *Coming soon to the Treasure Coast "Spoiled Bitch" getting ready for wet sanding and buffing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





*90'S LUXURY CLASS</span>..... LOOKS GOOD...</span>*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 11:27 AM~19681132
> *Coming soon to the Treasure Coast "Spoiled Bitch" getting ready for wet sanding and buffing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I thought these were for only the facebook ppl :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 24 2011, 01:00 AM~19679083
> *Keep it with cars not a fucking aol chat room
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


OR FACEBOOK/MY SPACE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 24 2011, 12:02 PM~19681344
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OR FACEBOOK/MY SPACE
> *


myspace old ed :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 24 2011, 12:19 PM~19681479
> *myspace old ed  :biggrin:
> *


i dont have either one sooo....... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 08:27 AM~19681132
> *Coming soon to the Treasure Coast "Spoiled Bitch" getting ready for wet sanding and buffing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice....:420:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 24 2011, 07:58 AM~19680987
> *Is that martians old setup?
> *


Nope


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jan 24 2011, 10:29 AM~19681146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yeah Yeah Diesel, we'll wait and see what you do with your caddy too


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 03:00 PM~19682652
> *
> 
> THANKS!! Still a longgggg way to go for that though
> ...



WHAT CAR WAS THIS....??????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Jan 23 2011, 10:27 PM~19677486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 24 2011, 12:13 PM~19682737
> *WHAT CAR WAS THIS....??????
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 07:09 PM~19668444
> *one time for DAVID from LOWLYFE for painting the 90 panels
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good !!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

KAKALAK, Still Hated, Kid_Buick, lowbikeon20z, ClassicAngels63
U sittin in the truck again ???????????????? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 03:29 PM~19682852
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 03:32 PM~19682869
> *KAKALAK, Still Hated, Kid_Buick, lowbikeon20z, ClassicAngels63
> U sittin in the truck again ???????????????? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: dont be hatin :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 23 2011, 10:34 PM~19679432
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 02:29 PM~19682852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup! thats her! now... all new paint, re-built tranny, all 4 new spears, chrome & gold E&G grille, booty kit, new cyclinders, springs, hoses, rack, pumps, batteries, adex, center gold d's, more re-inforcements, etc. Now we gotta get to work on that interior :happysad:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 12:49 PM~19683014
> *:yes: dont be hatin :rofl: :rofl:
> *


That really hurt my feelings...................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 01:20 PM~19683279
> *yup! thats her! now... interior  :happysad:
> *


SPOILED................never.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 24 2011, 09:58 AM~19680987
> *Is that martians old setup?
> *


nope... mine was all chrome


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 04:20 PM~19683279
> *yup! thats her! now... all new paint, re-built tranny, all 4 new spears, chrome & gold E&G grille, booty kit, new cyclinders, springs, hoses, rack, pumps, batteries, adex, center gold d's, more re-inforcements, etc. Now we gotta get to work on that interior  :happysad:
> *



well damn should just got a new car.... :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 03:25 PM~19683314
> *SPOILED................never.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hence the name "Spoiled Bitch" :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 23 2011, 09:46 PM~19678922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 24 2011, 08:30 PM~19685541
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Oye oso...you got a big body....i mean car.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 24 2011, 04:57 PM~19685238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 24 2011, 05:37 PM~19685599
> *Oye oso...you got a big body....i mean car.... :biggrin:
> *


i have both thanks lol

yea homie had my eye on 1 for awhile & finally caddy ridin again


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 24 2011, 08:43 PM~19685650
> *i have both thanks lol
> 
> yea homie had my eye on 1 for awhile & finally caddy ridin again
> *



Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 24 2011, 04:13 PM~19683209
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 24 2011, 05:25 PM~19683846
> *well damn should just got a new car.... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i agree but i bought that car for a steal like a crack head price i could not pass it up she needed a lolo to ride with me..................


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Boulevard305, hoppin92, sour diesel, *Tru2DaGame
* 
:wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 24 2011, 04:57 PM~19685238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jan 24 2011, 08:17 PM~19686691
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Boulevard305, hoppin92, sour diesel, Tru2DaGame
> 
> ...


Que vuelta


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Jan 24 2011, 09:42 PM~19686292
> *yeah i agree but i bought that car for a steal like a crack head price i could not pass it up she needed a lolo to ride with me..................
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 93brougham, *94Fleetwoodswangin*, RoLLiN ShReK


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 24 2011, 01:00 AM~19679083
> *Keep it with cars not a fucking aol chat room
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

does anybody knows any place that rebuilt alternator?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 24 2011, 09:58 PM~19688062
> *does anybody knows any place that rebuilt alternator?
> *


J and C auto electric by 18 and 41 in Hialeah.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 24 2011, 09:17 PM~19688369
> *J and C auto electric by 18 and 41 in Hialeah.
> *


thansk homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 24 2011, 07:57 PM~19685238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaaaa thanks Homie they look Raw!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 24 2011, 11:58 PM~19688062
> *does anybody knows any place that rebuilt alternator?
> *


D & L Auto & Marine Supplies Inc
5601 NW 79th Ave Doral, FL 33166
(305) 593-0560


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## alti daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

for sale 786-361-8005


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 25 2011, 07:02 AM~19691305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ninja:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

This shit is dead lately.....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

Sup homies, 

looking for 4 door impala rear window trim for a 66 

2 door trim wont work 

Im in N miami 

Joe-240-205-9194 

i got cash


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Boulevard305, *lowbikeon20z, Tru2DaGame
*

wat it dooo???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 11:23 AM~19692938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 02:23 PM~19692938
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*
b-e-a-utiful*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OG


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 01:40 PM~19693087
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jan 25 2011, 01:20 PM~19692921
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Boulevard305, lowbikeon20z, Tru2DaGame
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

For sale Glock 36 O.D Green .45 for sale Mint At Miami Guns hit me up at 786-473-0530 or send me a message or call the shop at 305 820 2030 if I'm not there talk to Tony the owner


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 14 2011, 07:21 PM~19599791
> *Next on the menu from BOWTIE CONNECTION MIAMI
> A Lil ford 9 I built for the 61
> 
> ...


ONE TIME FOR CHRIS FOOSE!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

top dash for a 93-96 fleetwood $80


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> ONE TIME FOR CHRIS FOOSE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

cant wait for the USO and 25 Street picnic :biggrin: hno:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 11:23 AM~19692938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 25 2011, 05:39 PM~19694508
> *cant wait for the USO and 25 Street picnic :biggrin:  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Jan 25 2011, 05:39 PM~19694508
> *x 93 and 94*
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MTm_l4zatfM&feature
nmh_YqnKpns&feature


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a 93 fleetwood for sale clean ready for juice. For more info call 786 378 3124. Also have 95 -96 mirrors for $60


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 12:40 PM~19693087
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jan 24 2011, 04:20 PM~19683279
> *yup! thats her! now... all new paint, re-built tranny, all 4 new spears, chrome & gold E&G grille, booty kit, new cyclinders, springs, hoses, rack, pumps, batteries, adex, center gold d's, more re-inforcements, etc. Now we gotta get to work on that interior  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 02:40 PM~19693087
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 93brougham, rudelac, *TEAM BORRACHOS*, bckbmpr84, *DRòN*, HOLY MARQUIS, cyclopes98

:wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 25 2011, 11:02 PM~19697773
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 93brougham, rudelac, TEAM BORRACHOS, bckbmpr84, DRòN, HOLY MARQUIS, cyclopes98
> 
> ...


Yoo wats good ***** u lost bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Jan 25 2011, 11:42 PM~19698226
> *Yoo wats good ***** u lost bro!!!! :biggrin:
> *


where yall at im always in the same spot


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS
loka wat it dew


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

1 Time for my Dawg Rollin Shrek!!!

Bet that up for the CCW Certificate!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 26 2011, 12:09 AM~19700191
> *1 Time for my Dawg Rollin Shrek!!!
> 
> Bet that up for the CCW Certificate!!!!
> *



that's all we need is you walking around with a gun!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2011, 12:17 AM~19700250
> *that's all we need is you walking around with a gun!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im itchin like them boys from the Brinks Trucks :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 26 2011, 12:22 AM~19700283
> *Im itchin like them boys from the Brinks Trucks  :0
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2011, 03:17 AM~19700250
> *that's all we need is you walking around with a gun!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 24 2011, 07:57 PM~19685238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U already know one team one dream


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jan 26 2011, 12:09 AM~19700191
> *1 Time for my Dawg Rollin Shrek!!!
> 
> Bet that up for the CCW Certificate!!!!
> *


No problem homie once you do everything u gotta do just be safe out there and remember what I said any one fucks with you with anything that can cause any visacoule damage to you or can kill you or ur love ones dont for get to put on them two to the chest and one to head


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 26 2011, 11:12 AM~19701996
> *No problem homie once you do everything u gotta do just be safe out there and remember what I said any one fucks with you with anything that can cause any visacoule damage to you or can kill you or ur love ones dont for get to put on them two to the chest and one to head
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 26 2011, 09:51 AM~19702245
> *:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow:  :wow: hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

:wow: :0


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

18 To Party 21 To Drink @ Jamrock Cafe 

12153 Pembroke Rd , Pembroke Pines

( In The Bravo Plaza By Flamingo Rd.)

Doors Open 9:00pm - 4am. Pay $5 Before Midnight.

Music By Dj Lamont And Big Man Kelly From 99 JAMZ.

Plus Male and Female Exotic Dancers.

Guys Bring Your Ladies And Ladies Bring Your Friends !


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 12:40 PM~19693087
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

OG


















:biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Jan 26 2011, 12:07 PM~19703288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*wow can it be possible is it actually going to make the picnic or is this just my mind playing tricks on me......*


:0 :0 :0 :0 



:wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 26 2011, 04:05 PM~19703752
> *
> 
> *



ok why you edit it....... :twak: :twak:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 26 2011, 01:25 PM~19703884
> *wow can it be possible is it actually going to make the picnic or is this just my mind playing tricks on me......
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> :wave: :wave:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAAH. ITS A MIND TRICK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 26 2011, 01:29 PM~19703910
> *ok why you edit it.......  :twak:  :twak:
> *


CAUSE NOT EVERYBODY IS READY FOR IT YET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 26 2011, 01:47 PM~19704014
> *CAUSE NOT EVERYBODY IS READY FOR IT YET :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 26 2011, 12:12 PM~19701996
> *No problem homie once you do everything u gotta do just be safe out there and remember what I said any one fucks with you with anything that can cause any visacoule damage to you or can kill you or ur love ones dont for get to put on them two to the chest and one to head
> *


wel damn :wow:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 26 2011, 09:12 AM~19701996
> *No problem homie once you do everything u gotta do just be safe out there and remember what I said any one fucks with you with anything that can cause any visacoule damage to you or can kill you or ur love ones dont for get to put on them two to the chest and one to head
> *


dont forget the spine


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

COUPE DE BEAR

Props on the caddy...what you got line up for her


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 26 2011, 02:54 PM~19704588
> *COUPE DE BEAR
> 
> Props on the caddy...what you got line up for her
> *


i have a few ideas in my mind


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 26 2011, 02:18 PM~19704267
> *wel damn  :wow:
> *


Well it's the truth homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 26 2011, 06:06 PM~19704669
> *i have a few ideas in my mind
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 26 2011, 06:33 PM~19704901
> *Well it's the truth homie  :biggrin:
> *


LOL Whats good with the whip


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

wsup yall


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,








For Sale! New in box; never used. $225.00 OBO Need to sell ASAP
FlowTech Ceramic Coated Headers 31108FLT
For 1967-1991 Chevrolet Camaro; Chevelle; Nova; Monte Carlo; Passenger car 283-400 V-8 Engine
Call Miguel, 786 202-0972


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

5x4.75/120mm
Staggered NC Forged 3piece
$1500 Firm
needs one 295/25/22 in the rear
holla at me


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 09:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 26 2011, 04:26 PM~19705301
> *LOL Whats good with the whip
> *


Th car is there homie I think i'ma re-do let's see u going Sunday


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 06:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 26 2011, 10:08 PM~19706761
> *Th car is there homie I think i'ma re-do let's see u going Sunday
> *


True...Ya if I get the day off cuz my boss stay on that bullshit but you know how that be


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305,* GRAND HUSTLE, lo lo
*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up Grand Hustle


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 07:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

8-ViiURr0L8&feature


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Does any-one have a Car Dolly i can borrow for Sunday so i can take my truck to the Picnic. or maybe help me tow my truck over there?
LMK asap


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 06:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 08:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My brother doing it B.I.G! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jan 26 2011, 05:52 PM~19706058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAM I NEED THOSE BUT IM OUT IN CALI :uh:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 09:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 08:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

who's car is this?? it looks serious .



















http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/2175826202.html


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2011, 09:22 PM~19708340
> *who's car is this?? it looks serious .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 06:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo why they filmin in lil havana thats on like 30 ave n nw 6st


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Me turning my boys car for the picnic bad pic


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 26 2011, 11:47 PM~19708598
> *Me turning my boys car for the picnic bad pic
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 08:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dj Khaled got that stank look! lol

Monte looking good bro!

M up!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 26 2011, 01:25 PM~19703884
> *wow can it be possible is it actually going to make the picnic or is this just my mind playing tricks on me......
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> :wave: :wave:
> *


Pinch yourself..................................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 06:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2011, 09:22 PM~19708340
> *who's car is this?? it looks serious .
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody holding out in Miami Beach............. :0 :0


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Any one need gold plating? Contact Jayson (PINK86REGAL), Great quality, Great prices, and fast turnaround!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 27 2011, 07:14 AM~19711288
> *Any one need gold plating? Contact Jayson (PINK86REGAL), Great quality, Great prices, and fast turnaround!
> *



thanx Javy! I appreciate it dawg


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:











*=========================================================================================================================*


HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

If any one is interested in doing the class to get your CCW License to carry a FireArm Hit me up at 786-473-0530 i charge $40 ill go to you or you can come to my side of the hood am NRA certified as instructor for any more info hit me up or just send me a message


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2168267276.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 27 2011, 06:56 AM~19710996
> *Somebody holding out in Miami Beach............. :0  :0
> *


COULD BE SCOTT STORCH HE GO A FEW LOLOS


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 27 2011, 10:42 AM~19712712
> *If any one is interested in doing the class to get your CCW License to carry a FireArm Hit me up at 786-473-0530 i charge $40 ill go to you or you can come to my side of the hood am NRA certified as instructor for any more info hit me up or just send me a message
> *


loco I lost mine.... I cant find that paper anywhere.. How much for a replacment?....lol.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jan 27 2011, 01:46 PM~19714144
> *loco I lost mine.... I cant find that paper anywhere.. How much for a replacment?....lol.
> *


Estas de pinga ***** lol hit me up on my phone


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 27 2011, 11:42 AM~19712712
> *If any one is interested in doing the class to get your CCW License to carry a FireArm Hit me up at 786-473-0530 i charge $40 ill go to you or you can come to my side of the hood am NRA certified as instructor for any more info hit me up or just send me a message
> *


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2011, 02:29 PM~19714539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2011, 05:28 PM~19714521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 27 2011, 02:28 PM~19714521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dat bitch is fine


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 26 2011, 11:22 PM~19708340
> *who's car is this?? it looks serious .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jan 27 2011, 02:52 PM~19713199
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2168267276.html
> *


Good luck on the sale


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 27 2011, 11:48 PM~19717833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Any updates on jefe de los jefes???


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I will be out this Sunday with my camera. Make sure those cars are on point.  Im in the works with a big magazine and hopefully Miami will be in it.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2011, 07:04 AM~19720925
> *I will be out this Sunday with my camera. Make sure those cars are on point.  Im in the works with a big magazine and hopefully Miami will be in it.
> *


So you took someones job............................... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

This Sunday............................


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2011, 10:04 AM~19720925
> *I will be out this Sunday with my camera. Make sure those cars are on point.  Im in the works with a big magazine and hopefully Miami will be in it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jan 28 2011, 10:07 AM~19720942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup Chulow?


----------



## alti daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

for sale 
786-361-8005 10500 obo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2011, 10:04 AM~19720925
> *I will be out this Sunday with my camera. Make sure those cars are on point.  Im in the works with a big magazine and hopefully Miami will be in it.
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Coming out Sunday......................... :0 



> Getting ready for Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> Coming out Sunday......................... :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2011, 07:04 AM~19720925
> *I will be out this Sunday with my camera. Make sure those cars are on point.  Im in the works with a big magazine and hopefully Miami will be in it.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 06:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THATS BEAUTIFUL RIGHT THERE..... :0


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 26 2011, 06:05 PM~19706175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2011, 11:32 AM~19721399
> *Dont go starting shit Cracka! :roflmao: It's not lowrider. They have their guy. It's bigger than them.   :0
> Wassup Chulow?
> *


chillin homie... trying to get this car ready for paint... see you out there sunday


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2011, 08:32 AM~19721399
> *Dont go starting shit Cracka! :roflmao: It's not lowrider. They have their guy. It's bigger than them.   :0
> Wassup Chulow?
> *


I didnt say who..................... :0 but i know who........................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4 (Jul 18, 2009)

2001 marquis white with blue canvas top blue leather interior just under 100k miles runs perfect clean inside and out new tires wrap the 14 inch twisted spoke knock offs the wheels are chrome and anodized blue all servicing is up to date on car and it has brand new ac the setup features 2 chrome cce pumps with 6 batteries 10s in front and 12s in rear the front has unbreakable ball joints and extended uppers this car was built to lay and play it has never been hopped or 3 wheeled the car will be at the miami show sunday ill have title in hand 6,500 obo im open to reasonable offers i have more pics 772 626 2336 name is josh


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

does anyone got any back pistons for sale???


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> Coming out Sunday......................... :0
> 
> 
> 
> > Getting ready for Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

too all the GT brothers out in fla ..have a goodtime this weekend at the uso event


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

sup guys.. im looking to buy 14' chrome or black and chrome wires. if anyone knows anything lmk. thx


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*soon to hit the streets again :biggrin: 
 
*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6INDIVIDUALS4_@Jan 28 2011, 05:12 PM~19723661
> *2001 marquis white with blue canvas top blue leather interior just under 100k miles runs perfect clean inside and out new tires wrap the 14 inch twisted spoke knock offs the wheels are chrome and anodized blue all servicing is up to date on car and it has brand new ac the setup features 2 chrome cce pumps with 6 batteries 10s in front and 12s in rear the front has unbreakable ball joints and extended uppers this car was built to lay and play it has never been hopped or 3 wheeled the car will be at the miami show sunday ill have title in hand  6,500 obo im open to reasonable offers i have more pics 772 626 2336 name is josh
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19725179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19725179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19725179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 08:07 PM~19725179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT AGAIN WITH ITS NEW LOOK


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ninty6 lincoln, * lowbikeon20z * 
:uh: :uh:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Does any one have a trailer i can borrow for Sunday so i can take my truck out there? Please lmk if any one can help my number is 786-553-3967 call me or text me


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> Coming out Sunday......................... :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 28 2011, 10:56 PM~19725966
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT AGAIN WITH ITS NEW LOOK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

IN THE MORNING... I HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT AND GET THERE RIDES OUT...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 28 2011, 06:07 PM~19725179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Yo javy thanks 4staying up so late last night painting my shit it looks like my car will be there at the picnic thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 29 2011, 08:43 AM~19729340
> *Yo javy thanks 4staying up so late last night painting my shit it looks like my car will be there at the picnic thanks again  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 29 2011, 10:43 AM~19729340
> *Yo javy thanks 4staying up so late last night painting my shit it looks like my car will be there at the picnic thanks again  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 29 2011, 09:26 AM~19729535
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Its 4life. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 29 2011, 09:28 AM~19729546
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 29 2011, 11:43 AM~19729340
> *Yo javy thanks 4staying up so late last night painting my shit it looks like my car will be there at the picnic thanks again  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: *IM ALREADY CHARGING THE BATTERY ON MY CAMERA.....* :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 29 2011, 09:26 AM~19729535
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 29 2011, 10:32 AM~19729871
> *:biggrin: IM ALREADY CHARGING THE BATTERY ON MY CAMERA..... :biggrin:
> *


Well keep charging them till next weekend cuz blue label is not going tomorrow I had a lil problem But ama take It next saturday nite 2the hangout out on us1 n I want 2tell javy thanks 4try your best homie


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 29 2011, 12:32 PM~19729871
> *:biggrin: IM ALREADY CHARGING THE BATTERY ON MY CAMERA..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

[/quote]

El chichorizo mojandose


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 29 2011, 03:34 PM~19730530
> *Well keep charging them till next weekend cuz blue label is not going tomorrow I had a lil problem  But ama take It next saturday nite 2the hangout out on us1 n I want 2tell javy thanks 4try your best  homie
> *



THERE WILL BE A HANGOUT A DRE'S SHOP FRIDAY NIGHT....... :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 29 2011, 08:43 AM~19729340
> *Yo javy thanks 4staying up so late last night painting my shit it looks like my car will be there at the picnic thanks again  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

>


El chichorizo mojandose
[/quote]
Ese bicho siempre esta mojado loco ( no ****)


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SOLLLDDDDDD. :biggrin: ANOTHER LAC IN HIALEAH GARDENS...........................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 29 2011, 07:20 PM~19731740
> *SOLLLDDDDDD. :biggrin:  ANOTHER LAC IN HIALEAH GARDENS...........................
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully the new owner takes it tomorrow..... :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 24 2011, 03:58 PM~19684681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 29 2011, 12:38 PM~19730549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Theres my little baldheaded rican......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 29 2011, 01:32 PM~19729871
> *:biggrin: IM ALREADY CHARGING THE BATTERY ON MY CAMERA..... :biggrin:
> *


  Take a lot of pics man cuz I gotta be at work...If you see any sexy big girls,plus size,chubby,bbw,thick,super thick females take pics for me thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Jan 29 2011, 09:08 PM~19732370
> *Mr lowrider305 :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good big dowg


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*
TODAY*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 29 2011, 09:47 PM~19734008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LAST TIME I LET YOU CLEAN MY CAR........ TAN GUEVON... : :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 30 2011, 07:16 AM~19735738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Wishing I was in Miami right now!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome picnic, much props to 25th Street Riders and UCE for another great picnic, will post some pics I took tomorrow.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 30 2011, 03:57 PM~19738445
> *Awesome picnic, much props to 25th Street Riders and UCE for another great picnic, will post some pics I took tomorrow.
> *


X2 on that one homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Can someone post some pics????*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 30 2011, 07:22 PM~19738604
> *Can someone post some pics????
> *




:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*! PERSONALLY WAS THE ONLY ONE THE BEAT LIL ROLY'S REGAL IN THE HOP.... CHULOW HAS THE PIC TO PROVE IT....*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 07:29 PM~19738659
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :happysad:  ok


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Great picnic guys. I had a hell of a time with everyone out there. It was great seeing everyone again and hopefully everyone had a great time as well. Here are a couple of quickly edited shots from the hop. Enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 07:37 PM~19738722
> *Great picnic guys. I had a hell of a time with everyone out there. It was great seeing everyone again and hopefully everyone had a great time as well.  Here are a couple of quickly edited shots from the hop. Enjoy! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN IT I NEED A WIDE LENS..... :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 07:37 PM~19738722
> *Great picnic guys. I had a hell of a time with everyone out there. It was great seeing everyone again and hopefully everyone had a great time as well.  Here are a couple of quickly edited shots from the hop. Enjoy! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 30 2011, 07:43 PM~19738777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Workin on a few more real quick before i call it a night.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i love the new look......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Saw this today...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 07:48 PM~19738821
> *Workin on a few more real quick before i call it a night.
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 30 2011, 05:09 PM~19738950
> *Saw this today...
> 
> 
> ...


damn they fucked up my old lac


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 07:31 PM~19738673
> *! PERSONALLY WAS THE ONLY ONE THE BEAT LIL ROLY'S REGAL IN THE HOP.... CHULOW HAS THE PIC TO PROVE IT....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WILL POST LATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 07:37 PM~19738722
> *Great picnic guys. I had a hell of a time with everyone out there. It was great seeing everyone again and hopefully everyone had a great time as well.  Here are a couple of quickly edited shots from the hop. Enjoy! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

a few random pics off my girls camera... 

ive got quite a few on mine that ill post once i find my cable.

all in all it was a good time.


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

one more.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njl1cKm6d8o


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 05:10 PM~19738966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 05:10 PM~19738966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car is looking good homie


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 30 2011, 06:52 PM~19739920
> *car is looking good homie
> *


thanks cuzz


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for the pics



> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Jan 30 2011, 08:15 PM~19739593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

DRòN, :0 :0 :0 yo wassup homie u lost I text u n called u the other day but u didn't reply how's everything going


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 30 2011, 09:57 PM~19739992
> *DRòN, :0  :0  :0 yo wassup homie u lost I text u n called u the other day but u didn't reply how's everything going
> *



yooo yea mean i was busy when you text and forgot to get back to you, but i never got a call. whatever, hows the regal? did the ride make it out to the picnic?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 05:10 PM~19738966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


White boy your shit is looking right :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2011, 07:00 PM~19740016
> *yooo yea mean i was busy when you text and forgot to get back to you, but i never got a call. whatever, hows the regal? did the ride make it out to the picnic?
> *


Naw some shit happen n I couldn't take it but its str8 but your baby was there looking alll sexy wit the all golds lol


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 30 2011, 07:05 PM~19740070
> *White boy your shit is looking right  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Jan 30 2011, 10:10 PM~19740118
> *Naw some shit happen n I couldn't take it but its str8 but your baby was there looking alll sexy wit the all golds lol
> *


lol yea i figured, but shes more like an ex wife, stressed me out and took all my money. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Jan 30 2011, 09:40 PM~19739793
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks... It looks good


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater, Mr lowrider305, BrownSoul85, Chulow, MISTER ED, david, Lac-of-Respect,HEAVErollerz90,94Fleetwoodswangin
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 30 2011, 07:36 PM~19740432
> *Made You A Hater, Mr lowrider305, BrownSoul85, Chulow, MISTER ED, david,  Lac-of-Respect,HEAVErollerz90,94Fleetwoodswangin
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 08:10 PM~19738966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


black and yellow black and yellow :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 07:10 PM~19738966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 29 2011, 09:57 PM~19732731
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


damn what happen


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@Jan 30 2011, 08:43 PM~19739250
> *damn they fucked up my old lac
> *


 If you saw it maybe you was going to cry...Maybe it's getting a make over but than again it's Sunday & it was just outside the shop???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 30 2011, 10:36 PM~19740432
> *Made You A Hater, Mr lowrider305, BrownSoul85, Chulow, MISTER ED, david,  Lac-of-Respect,HEAVErollerz90,94Fleetwoodswangin
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jan 30 2011, 10:36 PM~19740432
> *Made You A Hater, Mr lowrider305, BrownSoul85, Chulow, MISTER ED, david,  Lac-of-Respect,HEAVErollerz90,94Fleetwoodswangin
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good O.G.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 30 2011, 07:13 PM~19740161
> *lol yea i figured, but shes more like an ex wife, stressed me out and took all my money.  :biggrin:
> *


Lmaoooo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 30 2011, 11:05 PM~19740702
> *damn what happen
> *


Not sure just found the pic in some other topic's on here..it's not a miami car tho


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 05:56 PM~19738869
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE........................


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I don't come in here often, but today I must.
I wanted to thank everyone that made it out to our Picnic today and those of you that made the long trip from central fl.
I'm sure I am not the only one with a few sleepless nights this week.
Thank you all for making the effort to bring your cars/trucks and Families.
We had a great time today and in my eyes the Miami lowrider community is one 
big Family.Thank you.USO4LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 30 2011, 11:22 PM~19740844
> *Not sure just found the pic in some other topic's on here..it's not a miami car tho
> *


cool cool


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 30 2011, 11:29 PM~19740915
> *NICE........................
> 
> 
> ...



*

oh yeah CADDY CHAIN CADDY BELT BUCKLE CADDY SNEAKERS BUT NO CADDILLAC...

TENIA QUE SER *****....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 30 2011, 11:47 PM~19741100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Jan 30 2011, 09:16 PM~19741434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let's do it


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

great pics


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 09:03 PM~19741261
> *
> 
> oh yeah CADDY CHAIN CADDY BELT BUCKLE CADDY SNEAKERS BUT NO CADDILLAC...
> ...


Yes, you definitely are black! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 30 2011, 11:31 PM~19741616
> *Yes, you definitely are black! :biggrin:
> *


I posted that, fam! :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice pics MISTER ED.. Thanks.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 31 2011, 12:35 AM~19741665
> *I posted that, fam! :biggrin:
> *



look whos talkin....











it was good seeing you


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jan 31 2011, 12:35 AM~19741671
> *Nice pics MISTER ED..  Thanks.
> *



thanks... i got more but im fallin asleep... and i got to edit them


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn ED you getting down with the photo's...Props


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 31 2011, 12:53 AM~19741923
> *Damn ED you getting down with the photo's...Props
> *


*

thanks you kno me.....
*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

HERE GO MY PICS


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Dam looks like a good turnout wish I coulda been there....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOOD SHIT DOC


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 31 2011, 01:09 AM~19742778
> *GOOD SHIT DOC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 31 2011, 01:13 AM~19742184
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

One time to all my good times ppl one team one dream ...and big UPS to 25 street riders n uso


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jan 30 2011, 08:46 PM~19741084
> *Well I don't come in here often, but today I must.
> I wanted to thank everyone that made it out to our Picnic today and those of you that made the long trip from central fl.
> I'm sure I am not the only one with a few sleepless nights this week.
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

That was a good picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Some of mine


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 12:24 AM~19741533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pics bro thanks !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FACEBOOK...... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 30 2011, 10:54 PM~19740581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know the owner of this car?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

look at phil trying to hide :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 11:37 PM~19741694
> *look whos talkin....
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt, fam! We're gonna be hanging out more often...real talk!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HOLY MARQUIS, MR.GRUMPY, Chulow, sour diesel, tru6lu305[/b], sickassscion




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chulow wheres that pic.......


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Special thanks to the UCE and 25th street for hosting a great picnic.


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 09:54 AM~19745013
> *HOLY MARQUIS, MR.GRUMPY, Chulow, sour diesel, tru6lu305*, sickassscion
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]


wuzzup ed.. them pics are looking good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*BR!NG THEM OUT......*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 31 2011, 12:56 PM~19745028
> *Special thanks to the UCE and 25th street for hosting a great picnic.
> 
> 
> ...




I TOLD YA I BEAT THE REGAL...... IM A CLOWN.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

a lil work before the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*BR!NG THEM OUT......*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Last one for now :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Chulow, mister smiley, sucio138, rudelac, datmonte, lowbikeon20z, CENTRGOLDLAC, Lowridergame305, the_Punisher, bckbmpr84, Tru2DaGame, *individualsbox, *DOUBLE-O, SURFER BOY

Thanks for the parts homie


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

some of the pics we took


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 31 2011, 10:18 AM~19745194
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: Chulow, mister smiley, sucio138, rudelac, datmonte, lowbikeon20z, CENTRGOLDLAC, Lowridergame305, the_Punisher, bckbmpr84, Tru2DaGame, individualsbox, DOUBLE-O, SURFER BOY
> 
> ...


had a good time in the south..

it was nice meeting you..


any body got pictures of the caprice hoppin?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 10:05 AM~19745099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: niceeee


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 31 2011, 02:29 PM~19745749
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  niceeee
> *


*I LIKE YOUR AVATAR.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THANK YOU TO ALL WHO MAKE MY PICTURES PART OF THEIR AVATAR..... I APPRECIATE IT...*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

it was a great event much lov to 25street and the USO boys we had lots of fun and the good thing we all had a GOODTIME.....








ed i had to jack it from u right quick


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 31 2011, 12:56 PM~19745028
> *Special thanks to the UCE and 25th street for hosting a great picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice angle.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 31 2011, 02:21 PM~19745693
> *had a good time in the south..
> 
> it was nice  meeting you..
> ...


I got video of it. i will post it up tonight when i get home Tim


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 04:37 PM~19738722
> *:
> 
> 
> ...


 bad ass picsss. :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MELLOMAN, INKSTINCT003, 
wat up GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 31 2011, 02:48 PM~19745906
> *bad ass picsss. :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Muchos Nachos.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 30 2011, 10:13 PM~19742184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 31 2011, 08:26 AM~19744352
> *FACEBOOK......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol.....u already know!!!!....


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 30 2011, 09:35 PM~19741674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Boulevard305
:wave: QUE BOLA


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

96lincoln, WATS UP LOKO HOPE U GUYS HAD A GOODTIME IT WAS GOOD KICKING IT WITH U HOMIES


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BIG UPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO WILLIE AND ***** FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE TREY... I GOT TO DRIVE IT HOME.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jan 31 2011, 03:52 PM~19746352
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*
it was good seeing you yesterday lil big jose...... * :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln (Apr 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 31 2011, 03:39 PM~19746654
> *96lincoln, WATS UP LOKO HOPE U GUYS HAD A GOODTIME IT WAS GOOD KICKING IT WITH U HOMIES
> *


YEA MAN ITS GOOD KIKIN IT TOO BRO YALL GOT SOMME GOOD RIDES HOMIES
DRIVE WAS LONG ON DA WAY BACK BRO WHENS THE NEXT ONE IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 31 2011, 01:18 PM~19746517
> *Boulevard305
> :wave: QUE BOLA
> *


 wat it doooo


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

the 3 that didnt make the picnic


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2011, 02:44 PM~19745877
> *Nice angle.
> *


thanks homie for letting me use the lense *no **** :biggrin: 
ordering it soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jan 31 2011, 05:12 PM~19746935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*SH!T AND ! COUNTED 11 B!G BOD!ES ALONE......


CADDILLACS TOOK OVER THE PICNIC...*


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

i had a great time at the picnic saw a lot old face


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chulow badass pics


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 31 2011, 06:10 PM~19747461
> *Chulow badass pics
> *


thanks homie... didnt see you out there...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 31 2011, 06:12 PM~19747483
> *thanks homie... didnt see you out there...
> *


Anytime...I had to work big dowg


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 31 2011, 02:40 PM~19746664
> *BIG UPS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TO WILLIE AND ***** FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE TREY... I GOT TO DRIVE IT HOME.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4 (Jul 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW THANKS FOR HAVING US


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 31 2011, 03:36 PM~19747728
> *Your welcome!!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


and od,ourse thank you guys for the jack. And for blocking traffic :biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

redid some of the leaf on my linc an added some,,,firsttime


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

thanks for the pic homie


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Ima go broke this month ima do everything to get my bucket out for the beginning of march


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 31 2011, 04:10 PM~19748022
> *thanks for the pic homie
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck it this year i'ma fight my best to redo the car new things to come so people can talk shit about a Honda on juice  :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 31 2011, 04:15 PM~19748058
> *Ima go broke this month ima do everything to get my bucket out for the beginning of march
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Jan 31 2011, 06:15 PM~19748058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 31 2011, 04:41 PM~19748340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 31 2011, 04:41 PM~19748340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin hilarious


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 31 2011, 07:05 PM~19747984
> *redid some of the leaf on my linc an added some,,,firsttime
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 07:22 PM~19748121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 05:54 PM~19748459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car and the color :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 31 2011, 04:41 PM~19748340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 05:04 PM~19748566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nicceeeee.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:08 PM~19748598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even see this car at the picnic


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 PM~19748660
> *I didn't even see this car at the picnic
> *



he got the late almost when it was over...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:08 PM~19748598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even see this car at the picnic


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:18 PM~19748684
> *he got the late almost when it was over...
> *


Ohhh well I didnt even walk around so I didn't see a lot of the cars that were there


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 05:24 PM~19748149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:18 PM~19748695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were the pictures of my car at? :rofl:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 31 2011, 06:18 PM~19748694
> *I didn't even see this car at the picnic
> *


I saw him n the white 2 door lac pullin up.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:18 PM~19748695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: the little SI plus chrispatrick.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 31 2011, 08:23 PM~19748759
> *Were the pictures of my car at? :rofl:
> *



! m!ssed !t ..... my bad next t!me... :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 31 2011, 06:23 PM~19748759
> *Were the pictures of my car at? :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 07:18 PM~19748695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:27 PM~19748800
> *! m!ssed !t ..... my bad next t!me... :biggrin:
> *


4 sho :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 31 2011, 06:30 PM~19748822
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Go fuck a goat


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

this pic i brang from CUBA...... :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

nice pics mister ed :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MMMMAAAAANNNNNDDDOOOOOOO*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 31 2011, 09:05 PM~19749183
> *nice pics mister ed :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




GRACIAS VETERANO...... :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 pro hopper g force (all chrome) pumps $150each
1 reds pump $100 











i also got a schumacher 1072 multi charger, hardly used $175


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 08:37 PM~19748900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick  better and better


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 31 2011, 09:10 PM~19749223
> *sick   better and better
> *




THANK YOU SIR.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*CHECK OUT THE TUFF GUYS IN THE BACK.....*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*! want one of these.....*













*on 13's of course*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

very n!ce and clean


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6INDIVIDUALS4_@Jan 28 2011, 02:12 PM~19723661
> *2001 marquis white with blue canvas top blue leather interior just under 100k miles runs perfect clean inside and out new tires wrap the 14 inch twisted spoke knock offs the wheels are chrome and anodized blue all servicing is up to date on car and it has brand new ac the setup features 2 chrome cce pumps with 6 batteries 10s in front and 12s in rear the front has unbreakable ball joints and extended uppers this car was built to lay and play it has never been hopped or 3 wheeled the car will be at the miami show sunday ill have title in hand  6,500 obo im open to reasonable offers i have more pics 772 626 2336 name is josh
> 
> 
> ...


bump for my buddy

























the car is still for sale


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 01:46 PM~19746725
> *
> it was good seeing you yesterday  lil big jose......  :biggrin:
> *


lol....... Likewise primo!.... Had good time converstaing with you... keep up with that camera.... Them pictures are looking sick!!... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

Dammm nice show, wish it never snowed up here in CanadiA so i could drive my six4rag all day every day


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:20 PM~19749319
> *CHECK OUT THE TUFF GUYS IN THE BACK.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


LOL !!.... I get nervouseeeee !


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:44 PM~19749562
> *lol....... Likewise primo!.... Had good time converstaing with you... keep up with that camera.... Them pictures are looking sick!!... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS..... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 05:54 PM~19748459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

ANYONE WITH A STOCK ELCAMINO HOOD FOR SALE LET ME KNOW, THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jan 31 2011, 09:05 PM~19749183
> *nice pics mister ed :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 31 2011, 09:55 PM~19749676
> *YO THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE...
> *



no problem bad ass cadillac dawg...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THANKS MAN


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 31 2011, 09:58 PM~19749709
> *x2
> *



thanks.... :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 31 2011, 10:29 PM~19749989
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 08:18 PM~19749866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I GOTTA GET A CAMERA LIKE U HOMIE THANKS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 31 2011, 10:29 PM~19749989
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


damn, nice pic!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 31 2011, 08:35 PM~19750064
> *DAM I GOTTA GET A CAMERA LIKE U HOMIE THANKS
> *


Dawg your Big body is busting ***** str8 up


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 07:20 PM~19749883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


preciate for posting up a picture of my ride big homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Jan 31 2011, 08:38 PM~19750103
> *Dawg your Big body is busting ***** str8 up
> *



THANKS HOMIE IM JUST DOIN MY PART FOR THE COMMUNITY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 31 2011, 10:43 PM~19750180
> *preciate for posting up a picture of my ride big homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




no prob....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 10:08 PM~19749798
> *thanks.... :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 07:30 PM~19750004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THANKS HOMIE LOOKING GOOD 2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:45 PM~19750196
> *THANKS HOMIE IM JUST DOIN MY PART FOR THE COMMUNITY
> *




*YEAH JUST SOME IN THE COMMUNITY WAITING FOR THE 61.....*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 08:57 PM~19750365
> *YEAH JUST SOME IN THE COMMUNITY WAITING FOR THE 61.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


...60.....NEVER KNOW WHAT COULD HAPPEN...THEY NEVER THOUGHT THE LAC WOULD COME OUT EITHER....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 31 2011, 11:02 PM~19750436
> *...60.....NEVER KNOW WHAT COULD HAPPEN...THEY NEVER THOUGHT THE LAC WOULD COME OUT EITHER....
> *




OOOOPS SORRY 60..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

19 Members: Made You A Hater, animaniacs, BrownSoul85, "ACE", da realuh dealuh, hoppin91lac, SOLO UHP, second 2none eddie, DOUBLE-O, slash, UNIQUE94, juicedmonteSS, Lac-of-Respect, 93brougham, Low_Ski_13, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, MISTER ED, Mr lowrider305, reglos84



DAMN ITS THICK IN HERE...... :biggrin:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:53 PM~19749650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :thumbsup: nice pics


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 31 2011, 02:40 PM~19746664
> *BIG UPS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TO WILLIE AND ***** FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE TREY... I GOT TO DRIVE IT HOME.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



no problem


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@Jan 31 2011, 11:14 PM~19750632
> *right click save  :thumbsup:  nice pics
> *




THANKS


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 07:52 PM~19750292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GREAT TURNOUT RIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*BR!NG THEM OUT......*


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 31 2011, 10:15 PM~19751467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The lil SI will be there.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 10:08 PM~19749798
> *thanks.... :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



my *****..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jan 31 2011, 10:29 PM~19749989
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *



badass.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 1 2011, 12:59 AM~19752159
> *my *****..
> *


you know that guy? :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 1 2011, 01:10 AM~19753093
> *you know that guy?  :cheesy:
> *


thats tim from orlando Individuals /aka MR.parts for any car


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 1 2011, 02:26 AM~19753258
> *thats tim from orlando Individuals /aka MR.parts for any car
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham,* EXECUTION*

Hello








:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://vimeo.com/18777058


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 31 2011, 11:51 PM~19753449
> *http://vimeo.com/18777058
> *


Damn it Boy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Jan 31 2011, 04:05 PM~19747984
> *redid some of the leaf on my linc an added some,,,firsttime
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 06:49 PM~19749608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

phothshop rendering of the next rider on zeniths- comin soon to a street near you w/a 350 wit old school double hump heads. nothing special but at least I'll be ridin again...... It's sucked being car-less since I totalled the Suburban.









=(


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

need my front black pillow seats redone, about how much does that cost?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Made You A Hater, TEAM BORRACHOS, 64SSVERT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Jan 31 2011, 09:59 PM~19752159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i didnt take many other pictures but i like these pearl colors 
















and this truck was nice..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 31 2011, 11:35 PM~19750908
> *
> 
> 
> ...













:angel: :angel: :angel: 


*A REAL TRUE LOWRIDER LEGEND*


----------



## alti daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

for sale 10500 obo 786-361-8005


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 31 2011, 08:35 PM~19750908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


e may he rest n peace , true legend.........


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jan 31 2011, 11:46 PM~19753407
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, EXECUTION
> 
> ...


What up my nig


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

* THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.


SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

MISTER ED, 83delta88, deltapimp042002, 93brougham, DOUBLE-O, GRAND HUSTLE, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY...........looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2011, 08:25 AM~19755005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


May Homie Rest in peace!! :angel: :angel: A REAL O.G. in the game :yessad:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

1 Time 4 Mister Ed,Chulow,Maaando & Javy 4 Tha Bad Ass Pixs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19756946
> *1 Time 4 Mister Ed,Chulow,Maaando & Javy 4 Tha Bad Ass Pixs!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19756946
> *1 Time 4 Mister Ed,Chulow,Maaando & Javy 4 Tha Bad Ass Pixs!!! :biggrin:
> *


x305 iv show


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19756946
> *1 Time 4 Mister Ed,Chulow,Maaando & Javy 4 Tha Bad Ass Pixs!!! :biggrin:
> *


Cuttt Dogg lookin real nice homie from the last time I seen it!!!Congrats on the new work....Cutty on point!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS+Feb 1 2011, 04:07 PM~19756946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AND WE APPRECIATE ALL YA FOR HAVING GOOD LOOKING CARS......*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures of Certified Gangster? I need some. Post them up if you have them please.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2011, 01:30 PM~19756662
> *MISTER ED, 83delta88, deltapimp042002, 93brougham, DOUBLE-O, GRAND HUSTLE, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY...........looking good :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BIG DOG I WAS HOPIN TO SEE YOU OUT THERE SO WE COULD CHILL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 1 2011, 01:45 PM~19757248
> *Does anyone have pictures of Certified Gangster? I need some. Post them up if you have them please.
> *


Gotta Dig them out of photbucket will post tonight or in the mornng!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juicedupimpala (May 11, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=210502 Certified Gangsta is on there.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 07:48 PM~19750240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ALOT OF RIGHT CLICK N SAVE ,GOOD JOB ON ALL THE PICS ED!! :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

GOT MY MOTOR RUNNING GOOD (VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN UR HOOD) :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :rimshot: FUCKING HAPPY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 1 2011, 04:45 PM~19757248
> *Does anyone have pictures of Certified Gangster? I need some. Post them up if you have them please.
> *



I GOT A FEW.... GOTTA WAIT TIL I GET TO THE CRIB.... :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 1 2011, 04:32 PM~19757131
> *Cuttt Dogg lookin real nice homie  from the last time I seen it!!!Congrats on the new work....Cutty on point!!!
> *


Thanks Homie!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 1 2011, 05:42 PM~19757750
> *:nicoderm: ALOT OF RIGHT CLICK N SAVE ,GOOD JOB ON ALL THE PICS ED!! :thumbsup:
> *




*glad you liked them.... * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 1 2011, 02:42 PM~19757750
> *:nicoderm: ALOT OF RIGHT CLICK N SAVE ,GOOD JOB ON ALL THE PICS ED!! :thumbsup:
> *


Not for me homie get ready by the end of this year new look


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 1 2011, 04:51 PM~19758817
> *Not for me homie get ready by the end of this year new look
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 1 2011, 06:51 PM~19758817
> *Not for me homie get ready by the end of this year new look
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Chrome trailing arms anyone?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Or any chrome goodies 4 a g body holla atme 305 877 3316


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 1 2011, 08:59 PM~19759543
> *Or any chrome goodies 4 a g body holla atme 305 877 3316
> *





AY *BILLETE* LOCO.....


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 1 2011, 05:51 PM~19758817
> *Not for me homie get ready by the end of this year new look
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW LOOK


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2011, 07:08 PM~19759636
> *AY BILLETE LOCO.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I wish! I just gotta come correct this month is mine


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I started a certified gangster topic under project rides. If u could post the pics there I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2011, 10:48 PM~19750240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking dam good :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 1 2011, 07:48 PM~19760649
> *looking dam good :thumbsup:
> *


x2!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 1 2011, 05:55 PM~19758854
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 1 2011, 07:54 PM~19760725
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: wats up homie when you riden??


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 1 2011, 08:58 PM~19760802
> *:wave: wats up homie when you riden??
> *


What's good? Idk I'm busting my ass this month to get it out for march all the hard parts are done now it's easy so I hope soon so we can ride out together


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 1 2011, 07:48 PM~19760649
> *looking dam good :thumbsup:
> *


  TRYING TO GET THERE,THANKS LUIS :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Dam not a pic of my truck I guess ill post it myself.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 1 2011, 08:03 PM~19760858
> *What's good? Idk I'm busting my ass this month to get it out for march all the hard parts are done now it's easy so I hope soon so we can ride out together
> *


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 08:42 PM~19761561
> *Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



DALE THANK YOU BAD GUY :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 08:42 PM~19761561
> *Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: LIL ROLY™, Fito2drbx, 93brougham, sickassscion, MAAANDO, lalo22, juicedmonteSS, Da Beast21, Lowridergame305, TEAM BORRACHOS, rollin-orange, Tru2DaGame, Bowtie South


LOADED TONIGHT!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 11:42 PM~19761561
> *Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 ....i know the whip....very clean,hell have a couple of haters doin thier job friday night...ttt fool...enjoy that bitch...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 1 2011, 11:46 PM~19761609
> *DALE THANK YOU BAD GUY  :biggrin:
> *


4 sho ma nigg :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 11:42 PM~19761561
> *Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Feb 1 2011, 04:20 AM~19754321
> *need my front black pillow seats redone, about how much does that cost?
> *


look up fryers auto upustry.com


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 1 2011, 08:54 PM~19761737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 1 2011, 08:50 PM~19761671
> *....i know the whip....very clean,hell have a couple of haters doin thier job friday night...ttt fool...enjoy that bitch...
> *



YEA IMA ENJOY THIS ONE TOO CANT WAIT FOR YOURS TO BE DONE EITHER :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 2 2011, 12:01 AM~19761874
> *YEA IMA ENJOY THIS ONE TOO CANT WAIT FOR YOURS TO BE DONE EITHER  :thumbsup:
> *


Soon buddy....by the end of this month...well be getting very hands on activity in ur house by this week...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Uploading the video now to youtube.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 08:42 PM~19761561
> *Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 11:42 PM~19761561
> *Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *










Congrats.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2011, 09:10 PM~19762018
> *Congrats.... :0  :0  :0
> *



THANKS ED :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 1 2011, 09:09 PM~19761999
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS DRE IMA NEED UR HELP WITH A LIL SOMETHING ILL EXPLAIN ON FRIDAY NIGHT DALE :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 1 2011, 09:17 PM~19762157
> *THANKS DRE IMA NEED UR HELP WITH A LIL SOMETHING ILL EXPLAIN ON FRIDAY NIGHT DALE  :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO I GOT YOU BIG DAWG


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*BR!NG THEM OUT......*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Feb 1 2011, 09:06 PM~19760915
> *Dam not a pic of my truck I guess ill post it myself.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 1 2011, 05:48 PM~19757808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: IM HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here are some more of my pics. Thats all for now.


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 08:42 PM~19761561
> *Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 1 2011, 09:27 PM~19761307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GOODTIMES ON THE MOVE RIGHT THERE.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 1 2011, 08:42 PM~19761561
> *Welcome To Tha GOODTIMES Family Alex Lowridergame305 He Will Be At the Hangout Friday With The New Whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GT up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 1 2011, 09:17 PM~19762157
> *THANKS DRE IMA NEED UR HELP WITH A LIL SOMETHING ILL EXPLAIN ON FRIDAY NIGHT DALE  :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME 2 THE FAM FROM ALL OF US OUT HERE IN L.A. GT UP


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2011, 12:06 AM~19761949
> *Uploading the video now to youtube.
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I took off the video until i get some audio on it. Until then it is useless.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 1 2011, 09:01 PM~19761874
> *YEA IMA ENJOY THIS ONE TOO CANT WAIT FOR YOURS TO BE DONE EITHER  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Chulow, MAAANDO, *david*, CENTRGOLDLAC, Da Beast21, STR8CLOWNIN LS, 26jd

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Here is the video on my facebook page with audio.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=498841167868&saved


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2011, 09:47 AM~19765084
> *Here is the video on my facebook page with audio.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=498841167868&saved
> *


   bad ass homie


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 2 2011, 09:55 AM~19765112
> *    bad ass homie
> *


thanks man!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2011, 06:47 AM~19765084
> *Here is the video on my facebook page with audio.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=498841167868&saved
> *


Sick ASS VIdeo Big Dog


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn holmes bad ass. serious ass fish eye ....10.5mm???



> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2011, 12:07 AM~19762919
> *Here are some more of my pics. Thats all for now.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2011, 09:47 AM~19765084
> *Here is the video on my facebook page with audio.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=498841167868&saved
> *


That Video Look Hard Ass Hell Boi!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

What's going on guys? I'm looking for 74 Olds Delta 88 Seats front & back for a vert. Anyone know where I can find them or if you know someone selling them. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Feb 2 2011, 11:55 AM~19765641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2011, 09:47 AM~19765084
> *Here is the video on my facebook page with audio.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=498841167868&saved
> *


dat shit came out GOOD azfuk MAAANDO mad propps da pic look off da chain 2 homie keep doin yo thang... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 2 2011, 04:25 AM~19764807
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GT up
> *



THANKS SHORTY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2011, 04:33 AM~19764815
> *WELCOME 2 THE FAM FROM ALL OF US OUT HERE IN L.A. GT UP
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 2 2011, 05:10 AM~19764854
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 1 2011, 08:46 PM~19761609
> *DALE THANK YOU BAD GUY  :biggrin:
> *


welcum to the fam loco...and u know its all about having goodtime :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2011, 06:47 AM~19765084
> *Here is the video on my facebook page with audio.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=498841167868&saved
> *


great


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 2 2011, 11:07 AM~19766600
> *welcum to the fam loco...and u know its all about having goodtime :biggrin:
> *




LOCO THE NAME SAYS IT ALL DALE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

Check my build up guys. NEED Some opinions on what to do with this. Second car I build. First was a black 05 scion xb on juice im pretty sure people remember that car. Looking for some 13's, and juice for the moment. Hit me up if you guys know anyone selling this stuff.Thanks


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19767538 . Forgot to add this


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Made You A Hater, MR.GRUMPY, Lac-of-Respect, impalamike63



oh shit some cadillac lovers in the house.......


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

SUNROOF FOR SALE...$250.....786-255-0170.... 39" CORNER TO CORNER X 19 1/2 FRONT TO BACK X 36 SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

EL CAMINO BODY KIT $350


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

HERE GO MY PICS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,

For Sale! New in box; never used. $225.00 OBO Need to sell ASAP
FlowTech Ceramic Coated Headers 31108FLT
For 1967-1991 Chevrolet Camaro; Chevelle; Nova; Monte Carlo; Passenger car 283-400 V-8 Engine
Can ship; send address to [email protected] for rates or call Miguel at 786 202-0972.
Let's make a deal!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CADILLAC D, sour diesel, slash

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 2 2011, 05:46 PM~19769931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 2 2011, 05:46 PM~19769931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :yes: :420:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 2 2011, 05:53 PM~19770020
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: CADILLAC D, sour diesel, slash
> 
> ...


  :420:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*GOTTA LOVE THEM "Z".....*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2011, 10:51 PM~19771392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Ed U Getting Loose Wit It Boi Thanks 4 Tha PixS.............Yo Lincoln D Nice Pixs Homie!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 2 2011, 11:08 PM~19771603
> *Yo Ed U Getting Loose Wit It Boi Thanks 4 Tha PixS.............Yo Lincoln D Nice Pixs Homie!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



*GOT YOU DAWG.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold on it's way to Iowa.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHAT IT DEW MIA GOODTIMERS YAHH LOOKIN TUFF OUT THERE ...STAY PUSHINN BROTHERS....


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2011, 08:00 PM~19771505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LAC... CLEAN BROTHER..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 2 2011, 08:47 PM~19772160
> *WHAT IT DEW MIA GOODTIMERS YAHH LOOKIN TUFF OUT THERE ...STAY PUSHINN BROTHERS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*and to think theres a few more coming......*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gold plated gbody door handles and caprice bezels both havent been on a car again since i plated them... 
for sale....
















no-1 needs gold handles for a street car?

nice for a street car...
*gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale *


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 2 2011, 11:47 PM~19772160
> *WHAT IT DEW MIA GOODTIMERS YAHH LOOKIN TUFF OUT THERE ...STAY PUSHINN BROTHERS....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie!!!!!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2011, 11:50 PM~19772206
> *and to think theres a few more coming......
> *


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Blackberry metropcs (BBM Messaging) Phone ......$50 305-726-6961


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Great photos!!! MIA putting it down... love seeing big wheels and lowriders in one place


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

sup omar wuz crackin homie


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

Whats up MIA? Looking for some interior work any references? Hit me up thanks


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome 2 da GOODTIMES FAMILY LOWRIDERGAME305! GT'S UP!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Feb 3 2011, 07:22 AM~19775829
> *Welcome 2 da GOODTIMES FAMILY LOWRIDERGAME305!  GT'S UP!!!
> *



DALE BIG TRUCK DRIVER :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

WHATS UP MIAMI (VIEJITOS MIAMI FL ) IN UR HOOD?


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2120401/2005-scion-xb my old car 6 years ago


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IT'S OFFICIAL LUKE FOR MAYOR OF MIAMI 

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2011/02/02/its-o...-run-for-mayor/

CAMPAIGN PARTY :biggrin: 

fvNDimHIfws&feature


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 2 2011, 08:47 PM~19772160
> *WHAT IT DEW MIA GOODTIMERS YAHH LOOKIN TUFF OUT THERE ...STAY PUSHINN BROTHERS....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks big dawg


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2011, 12:54 PM~19776761
> *IT'S OFFICIAL LUKE FOR MAYOR OF MIAMI
> 
> http://miami.cbslocal.com/2011/02/02/its-o...-run-for-mayor/
> ...



WHEN HE WINS LAP DANCES ARE FREE THAT DAY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


*DAMN AND I THOUGHT THE VIDEO WAS FOR ME.......*


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2011, 10:54 AM~19776761
> *IT'S OFFICIAL LUKE FOR MAYOR OF MIAMI
> 
> http://miami.cbslocal.com/2011/02/02/its-o...-run-for-mayor/
> ...


----------



## kingO (Sep 20, 2010)

miami lowrider game is lookin tight again...getting bit with the bug again...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 3 2011, 10:37 AM~19777075
> *WHEN HE WINS LAP DANCES ARE FREE THAT DAY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DAMN AND I THOUGHT THE VIDEO WAS FOR ME.......
> 
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOKO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

cali


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2011, 03:42 PM~19777989
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOKO
> *



*THANKS "OO"*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i need a led hammer asap where can i find one


----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4 (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6INDIVIDUALS4_@Jan 28 2011, 02:12 PM~19723661
> *2001 marquis white with blue canvas top blue leather interior just under 100k miles runs perfect clean inside and out new tires wrap the 14 inch twisted spoke knock offs the wheels are chrome and anodized blue all servicing is up to date on car and it has brand new ac the setup features 2 chrome cce pumps with 6 batteries 10s in front and 12s in rear the front has unbreakable ball joints and extended uppers this car was built to lay and play it has never been hopped or 3 wheeled the car will be at the miami show sunday ill have title in hand  6,500 obo im open to reasonable offers i have more pics 772 626 2336 name is josh
> 
> 
> ...




trades considered pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Feb 3 2011, 01:43 PM~19778458
> *i need a led hammer asap where can i find one
> *


REDS


----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4 (Jul 18, 2009)

individualsbox has hammers ,adapters,spinners all in stock :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lowridergame305, majikmike0118, droptop 67, CADALLAC PIMPIN, lylorly, El Patron 51, ninty6 lincoln, hoppin91lac, lowbikeon20z


WHATS UP MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, 93brougham, Lowridergame305, SURFER BOY

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 3 2011, 05:44 PM~19778870
> *MISTER ED, 93brougham, Lowridergame305, SURFER BOY
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ROLLIN LUXURY</span>*, MISTER ED, 94pimplac, Boulevard305, HYDRO 64, GbodyonD's, lowbikeon20z



<span style=\'color:red\'>*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY NIG... I KNOW IT WAS YESTERDAY.....*


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

are they any more videos of Sunday picnic?


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2011, 09:00 PM~19771505
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE PICS MR. ED, YOU THE MAN WITHOUT U I WOULD HAVE NO PICS,LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Feb 3 2011, 07:13 PM~19779577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  badass 3


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 3 2011, 06:06 PM~19779011
> *ROLLIN LUXURY</span>, MISTER ED, 94pimplac, Boulevard305, HYDRO 64, GbodyonD's, lowbikeon20z
> <span style=\'color:red\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY NIG... I KNOW IT WAS YESTERDAY.....
> *


Thanx g its tomorrow lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Mr lowrider305, fish65, lowriden,* ROLLIN LUXURY*, CANDYBLUE94, Unique84, STICH 87
 Whats good homie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 2 2011, 10:08 PM~19771603
> *Yo Ed U Getting Loose Wit It Boi Thanks 4 Tha PixS.............Yo Lincoln D Nice Pixs Homie!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUICED96_@Feb 3 2011, 09:22 AM~19775829
> *Welcome 2 da GOODTIMES FAMILY LOWRIDERGAME305!  GT'S UP!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHULOW what happened to all the pics you took loko ........ :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 3 2011, 07:33 PM~19779736
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS MR. ED, YOU THE MAN WITHOUT U I WOULD HAVE NO PICS,LOL
> *




Thanks but im just one of many i know chulow gots more as well as mmmaaaannnddddoooooo they just holding off a little...... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Feb 3 2011, 08:30 PM~19780177
> *Thanx g its tomorrow lol
> *




My bad its that we are together mines was today oh sorry yesterday feb 3...... :biggrin:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 4 2011, 01:24 AM~19783469
> *My bad its that we are together mines was today oh sorry yesterday feb 3...... :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 4 2011, 08:05 AM~19785328
> *happy birthday  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Feb 4 2011, 12:11 AM~19782400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 3 2011, 07:16 PM~19781114
> *:thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, GbodyonD's, INKSTINCT003, corvairLuis

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> *BR!NG THEM OUT......*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow+Feb 4 2011, 08:05 AM~19785328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Feb 3 2011, 04:22 PM~19779652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 4 2011, 09:50 AM~19786550
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> *


Happy late bday ed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Feb 4 2011, 01:00 PM~19786662
> *Happy late bday ed
> *




THANKS DAWG....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 4 2011, 01:05 PM~19786700
> *THANKS DAWG....
> *


Danm Happy bday ***** :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 3 2011, 10:52 AM~19775958
> *DALE BIG TRUCK DRIVER :thumbsup:
> *


oye lokaaaa u kno u fam but welcome 2 da GT fam now lol... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 2 2011, 08:40 PM~19769876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks 4 da pics d :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody has 13x7 rev for sale let me no all chrome 786-380-6468 thanks


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 4 2011, 01:16 PM~19788202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 4 2011, 04:16 PM~19788202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg clay gettin loOse lik always... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Feb 4 2011, 11:06 AM~19787127
> *oye lokaaaa u kno u fam but welcome 2 da GT fam now lol... :biggrin:
> *




DALE FO SHO WE ALL BOUT THEM GOOD TIMES REMEMBER THAT LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 4 2011, 01:16 PM~19788202
> *
> 
> 
> ...




GT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: IIMPALAA, Lowridergame305, 93brougham


WHATS UP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 4 2011, 01:47 PM~19786985
> *Danm Happy bday *****  :biggrin:
> *




Thanx borracho.... :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 4 2011, 05:07 PM~19788553
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: IIMPALAA, Lowridergame305, 93brougham
> WHATS UP FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


Same Shit Different Day ***** @ The Crib :rimshot:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2011, 07:51 PM~19771392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



que la verga DON EviL :biggrin: 
[url=http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/BxLadyJ667/FUNNY/meevil.never.jpg]http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/Bx...eevil.never.jpg[/url]

wetttttt baby/// :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 4 2011, 01:16 PM~19788202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big pimpin


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 4 2011, 01:16 PM~19788202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Lookin for the front moldings and rear molding and front passenger fender chrome front pannel with molding , for a bigbody .....if anyone has these pieces pm me thanks


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Feb 4 2011, 06:08 PM~19788934
> *Lookin for the front moldings and rear molding and front passenger fender chrome front pannel with molding , for a bigbody .....if anyone has these pieces pm me thanks
> *


 :0


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 4 2011, 06:47 PM~19789234
> *:0
> *



X2


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

jus tryin to help out


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Feb 4 2011, 03:55 PM~19789285
> *my homie is tryin to get rid of this...he hasn't had it long and I know yall know this car...here's from his post
> 
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure he sold it already


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 4 2011, 08:24 PM~19790036
> *Im pretty sure he sold it already
> *


I know right..thats bieennnnn sold..lmao....


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHAT UP MIA TIRED OF CHROME CHIPPIN NO COPPER AND BAD CHROME... HIT ME UP BIG RUBE AT SGV PLATING... WE DO SHIPPING ... WANT THAT WEST COAST WET WET LOOK HOLLA AT YOUR BOY ... AT 626 500 - 3536 OR HIT ME UP ON A PM... WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU HABLAMOS ESPANOL  

THIS GOT ALOT OF COPPER... WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE THE WET CHROME...
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/0203111554.jpeg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> REPP THAT SHIT TO THE FULLEST...


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 4 2011, 02:16 PM~19788202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My dog clay the other bad white boy down in the Mia


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Just to let you'll boys know, if you guys need maintenance or repairs on your show car or cruiser swing by the shop, from maintenance to major repairs were we know how to take care of your hooked up ride. Also we send all our show Chrome out to Cali , and all of our mouldings that need repairing. And we also dealers for pretty much all the aftermarket companies from brakes to a/c to wiring. So Holla at me if you got questions or need something.

Ben Aka whiteboy


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 4 2011, 10:01 PM~19791206
> *Just to let you'll boys know, if you guys need maintenance or repairs on your show car or cruiser swing by the shop, from maintenance to major repairs were we know how to take care of your hooked up ride. Also we send all our show Chrome out to Cali , and all of our mouldings that need repairing. And we also dealers for pretty much all the aftermarket companies from brakes to a/c to wiring. So Holla at me if you got questions or need something.
> 
> Ben Aka whiteboy
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, JAMESDCOBB, SHORTY84

:wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 5 2011, 06:03 AM~19793665
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lowridergame305, JAMESDCOBB, SHORTY84
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

F/S CONTINENTAL KIT $225 7864454398 Q! GOOD CONDITION AND HIT HAS A BURN BENT IN THE REAR, WITH A LIL FIBERGLASS REPAIR IT WILL BE GOOD AS NEW...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Feb 5 2011, 10:10 AM~19794022
> *F/S CONTINENTAL KIT $225 7864454398 Q! GOOD CONDITION AND HIT HAS A BURN BENT IN THE REAR, WITH A LIL FIBERGLASS REPAIR IT WILL BE GOOD AS NEW...
> 
> 
> ...




DAM!!! WTF HAPPEND TO IT? :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

One time for LOW LYFE car club coming all the way from down south......

To come to the hangout.....


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 5 2011, 09:58 AM~19794425
> *One time for LOW LYFE car club coming all the way from down south......
> 
> To come to the hangout.....
> ...


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NO TAMPA SHOW THIS YEAR


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 5 2011, 09:58 AM~19794425
> *One time for LOW LYFE car club coming all the way from down south......
> 
> To come to the hangout.....
> ...



them boyz got pulled over 3 times last night :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/bd6b8fee#/bd6b8fee/16


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Anybody know what color this is?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Feb 5 2011, 12:33 PM~19795175
> *Anybody know what color this is?
> 
> 
> ...


dont know the color but ive seen it on 2008 chevy aveos


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 5 2011, 03:00 PM~19795305
> *dont know the color but ive seen it on 2008 chevy aveos
> *



:biggrin: U TRIPPIN BEAR.. THAT COLOR IS MADE BY OUTRAGOUSE PAINTS :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: illmatic1125, CADILLAC D, BLACKBEAUTY, 2 stinkin lincoln, sour diesel

:wave: I JUST SEEN YOUR CUTLASS SHE SLEEPING UNDER THE COVER :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 5 2011, 02:08 PM~19795694
> *:biggrin: U TRIPPIN BEAR.. THAT COLOR IS MADE BY OUTRAGOUSE PAINTS  :biggrin:
> *


its close :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 5 2011, 05:11 PM~19795718
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: illmatic1125, CADILLAC D, BLACKBEAUTY, 2 stinkin lincoln, sour diesel
> 
> ...




ooooo i wanna :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

oh sorry i thought i read CADILLAC ........


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

EPIC FUCKING FAIL !!!!!! 
:ugh: :ugh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=580254&st=0


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CADILLAC D, sventrechevyboi, CHICO305, I G0T DAT, Da Beast21

WHITE BOI!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 5 2011, 07:01 PM~19796244
> *EPIC FUCKING FAIL !!!!!!
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=580254&st=0
> *


who ever bought it got :boink:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 5 2011, 04:47 PM~19796493
> *who ever bought it got :boink:
> *


its supposedly sold

people put up real clean show cars for 10,000 & dont get sold for months & this guy put a lincoln towncar for 35,000 & sold it from 1 day to the next?

i highly doubt that


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 5 2011, 08:16 PM~19796642
> *its supposedly sold
> 
> people put up real clean show cars for 10,000 & dont get sold for months & this guy put a lincoln towncar for 35,000 & sold it from 1 day to the next?
> ...



Yeah I mean theres a few on here right now that will catch trophies ALL DAY and this thing sales hella fast... IDK..


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Car n bike show tomorrow at club the office 12-8pm 250 ne 183rd st Miami gardens


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

EVERY SUNDAY....!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 5 2011, 10:44 PM~19797416
> *EVERY SUNDAY....!
> 
> 
> ...





GREAT VIDEO


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Who Productions, 94pimplac, DUVAL


faq nesto


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....Duval...whats good...?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 5 2011, 11:53 PM~19798385
> *LOL....Duval...whats good...?
> *


chillen doggy how boout you...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

gettin ready to head to the house and chill...! ill call you when i get to the house...!


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 5 2011, 10:44 PM~19797416
> *EVERY SUNDAY....!
> 
> 
> ...


  *sweet revenge *coming soon...new year same car :boink: new look new name...ready to be on that fuck you mod for tham haters...I already got some stuff for her dowg...We going to have some good sundays like that homie...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 6 2011, 01:14 AM~19798473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looking goood!!!!!!
yo do you have long hiar....no guy shit or anything......I saw you on jumping on 95 around my tattoo shop but my lady was saying maybe it was ur girlfriend driveing your car cuz who ever was driveing had long hair lol anyways keep doing your thing young g


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 5 2011, 10:57 PM~19798749
> *car looking goood!!!!!!
> yo do you have long hiar....no guy shit or anything......I saw you on jumping on 95 around my tattoo shop but my lady was saying maybe it was ur girlfriend driveing your car cuz who ever was driveing had long hair lol anyways keep doing your thing young g
> *



thanks :biggrin: and i had long hair. but it was probably my mom lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 6 2011, 02:11 AM~19798815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to hit that shit one day I heard it gets packed...nice pics


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Feb 5 2011, 12:33 PM~19795175
> *Anybody know what color this is?
> 
> 
> ...


Its from the Outrageous Line.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 6 2011, 01:14 AM~19798473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin nice lil willy... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 6 2011, 02:03 AM~19798781
> *thanks  :biggrin: and i had long hair. but it was probably my mom lol
> *


LOL thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Adjustable trailing arms for a g body?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:angel:R.I.P.


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 6 2011, 06:56 AM~19799846
> *Lookin nice lil willy... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 6 2011, 12:11 AM~19798815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 BAD ASS


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

still got the 2 pro hopper all crome pumps...

2 pro hopper g force (all chrome) pumps $150each


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 6 2011, 04:16 PM~19801929
> *still got the 2 pro hopper all crome pumps...
> 
> 2 pro hopper g force (all chrome) pumps $150each
> ...


13"s on the bug????? :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 6 2011, 04:20 PM~19801953
> *13"s on the bug????? :biggrin:
> *


naw they went with the monte...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 6 2011, 04:36 PM~19802113
> *naw they went with the monte...
> *


  :biggrin: When we rideing to towers


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WASSSSSUP MIAMI.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 6 2011, 07:49 AM~19799932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:angel:R.I.P.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 6 2011, 06:45 PM~19802918
> *WASSSSSUP MIAMI.
> *




:wave: mr.PRESIDENT......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 2 2011, 03:24 AM~19764330
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that is real niiiice!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

thanx chico coming soon


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

old pic of the back yard


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:happysad: Crazy whiteBoys
30s6d67xCFA&feature


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 5 2011, 09:48 PM~19798694
> * sweet revenge coming soon...new year same car  :boink:  new look new name...ready to be on that fuck you mod for tham haters...I already got some stuff for her dowg...We going to have some good sundays  like that homie...
> *








Sorry to say it...but i highly doubt you will get everyone to come out every sunday to a different park every weekend...! it would be nice to have something that organized here in florida...! one week should be in broward...next week in dade...! pick new parks every week so its not the same thing and you give the public use of the parks too...! then after that we all cruise to someones shop or a parking lot big enough to hold all the cars...! once the city sees an organized setup its a good chance less hang outs will get broken up...! its worked in la for us for years....dont know why it wouldnt work here...!


ANYONE DOWN FOR THAT......?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 6 2011, 10:21 PM~19804047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

SORRY WHO I WOULD LIKE THAT BUT HONESTLY ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN HERE....*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 6 2011, 10:21 PM~19804047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I meet me you and maybe a few other ppl but shit everyone it will not happen


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I just dont get it...! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 6 2011, 10:55 PM~19804288
> *I just dont get it...! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *




HA YOU AND ME BOTH..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 6 2011, 10:55 PM~19804288
> *I just dont get it...! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


hahah nice video I sawww your tall ass your hands on that person tires n shit :roflmao:



as for MIAMI I see it like this just keep shit how's its been cuz shit will never change...Im str8 with a few dis like by a few but I dont care im still doing my thing homie being solo...Just hit me up one you wann ride dowg


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I say we just start doing it...everyone just grab a bar b que pit...some food and drinks and we just meet up...who ever dont come fuck'em...! we need two RELIABLE people one from each county to lead this...! they will come up with the parks for everyone to meet at...! this must be chosen by saturday night 7pm...!You will NOT be charged to go to a hang out and or picnic....unless the park we choose requires an entry fee...! it would be nice to report to the lowirder world a REAL movement and not just once a year type shit...! Lowriding seems more like a hobby/phase here than a way of life...!

I got you fabio dre and lolo on speed dial....!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 6 2011, 08:16 PM~19804427
> *I say we just start doing it...everyone just grab a bar b que pit...some food and drinks and we just meet up...who ever dont come fuck'em...! we need two RELIABLE people one from each county to lead this...! they will come up with the parks for everyone to meet at...! this must be chosen by saturday night 7pm...!You will NOT be charged to go to a hang out and or picnic....unless the park we choose requires an entry fee...! it would be nice to report to the lowirder world a REAL movement and not just once a year type shit...! Lowriding seems more like a hobby/phase here than a way of life...!
> 
> I got you fabio dre and lolo on speed dial....!
> *



i say u talk to inkstinct dre and see if his lot is good for that on a sunday parks get too full sumtimes but it can work only if ppl are motivated :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 6 2011, 11:16 PM~19804427
> *I say we just start doing it...everyone just grab a bar b que pit...some food and drinks and we just meet up...who ever dont come fuck'em...! we need two RELIABLE people one from each county to lead this...! they will come up with the parks for everyone to meet at...! this must be chosen by saturday night 7pm...!You will NOT be charged to go to a hang out and or picnic....unless the park we choose requires an entry fee...! it would be nice to report to the lowirder world a REAL movement and not just once a year type shit...! Lowriding seems more like a hobby/phase here than a way of life...!
> 
> I got you fabio dre and lolo on speed dial....!
> *


 :biggrin: Im down big dowg...One you trying to do this cuz im busy at the shop with all these models here at watts customs









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL....ASAP...!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 6 2011, 11:40 PM~19804644
> *LOL....ASAP...!
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Dawg no offense to anyone but I think we needs stop crying all the time over the same shit all the time shit sounds like a broken record. things are the way they are just live with it ride for you and forget everyone else sure it's nice to ride out in a group but fuck it. this ain't Cali or the west coast were from Miami we do shit different the way we want. Ppl act like back in the day it wasn't like this it was an maybe worst. My 2 cent


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 6 2011, 10:34 PM~19805104
> *Dawg no offense to anyone but I think we needs stop crying all the time over the same shit all the time shit sounds like a broken record.  things are the way they are just live with it ride for you and forget everyone else sure it's nice to ride out in a group but fuck it.  this ain't Cali or the west coast were from Miami we do shit different the way we want.  Ppl act like back in the day it wasn't like this it was an maybe worst.  My 2 cent
> *


***** now you gonna get everyone preaching again about this n that shit again. :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 7 2011, 12:34 AM~19805104
> *Dawg no offense to anyone but I think we needs stop crying all the time over the same shit all the time shit sounds like a broken record.  things are the way they are just live with it ride for you and forget everyone else sure it's nice to ride out in a group but fuck it.  this ain't Cali or the west coast were from Miami we do shit different the way we want.  Ppl act like back in the day it wasn't like this it was an maybe worst.  My 2 cent
> *


  Miami is all ways going to be the same shit I myself just dont give a shhhhit for the lowrider Community anymore I just ride and do my owen thing now & just vibe with who im str8 with...all yal facebook ppl know who the fuck yall are :biggrin: yo to Steven


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 02:45 AM~19806192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 7 2011, 12:34 AM~19805104
> *Dawg no offense to anyone but I think we needs stop crying all the time over the same shit all the time shit sounds like a broken record.  things are the way they are just live with it ride for you and forget everyone else sure it's nice to ride out in a group but fuck it.  this ain't Cali or the west coast were from Miami we do shit different the way we want.  Ppl act like back in the day it wasn't like this it was an maybe worst.  My 2 cent
> *


G the problem nowadays is thatr ****** actin worse then bitches. every ***** catchin feelings over some bullshit. all these ****** pride are up they ass too busy tryna impress the next ***** and not enjoying the sport. i love lowridin cuz its fun but i left the game cuz ****** dont know how to act but to each his own i aint on here tryna be startin some high school shit im grown and i respect everyone no matter what the past was cuz theres a time when ****** gotta grow up but like i said to each his own. if any one feel offended cuz im bein real so be it. i aint startin beef just tryna shed some light . theres more to life then hating enjoy the sport and quit hatin on the next *****.


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Feb 6 2011, 08:16 PM~19804427
> *I say we just start doing it...everyone just grab a bar b que pit...some food and drinks and we just meet up...who ever dont come fuck'em...! we need two RELIABLE people one from each county to lead this...! they will come up with the parks for everyone to meet at...! this must be chosen by saturday night 7pm...!You will NOT be charged to go to a hang out and or picnic....unless the park we choose requires an entry fee...! it would be nice to report to the lowirder world a REAL movement and not just once a year type shit...! Lowriding seems more like a hobby/phase here than a way of life...!
> 
> I got you fabio dre and lolo on speed dial....!
> *


You no im down 4 that shit!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Feb 6 2011, 11:19 PM~19805548
> ****** now you gonna get everyone preaching again about this n that shit again.  :uh:
> *


Lol naw


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Feb 7 2011, 04:09 AM~19806577
> *G the problem nowadays is thatr ****** actin worse then bitches. every ***** catchin feelings over some bullshit. all these ****** pride are up they ass too busy tryna impress the next ***** and not enjoying the sport. i love lowridin cuz its fun but i left the game cuz ****** dont know how to act but to each his own i aint on here tryna be startin some high school shit im grown and i respect everyone no matter what the past was cuz theres a time when ****** gotta grow up but like i said to each his own. if any one feel offended cuz im bein real so be it. i aint startin beef just tryna shed some light . theres more to life then hating enjoy the sport and quit hatin on the next *****.
> *


  :thumbsup: Aman


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 6 2011, 09:34 PM~19805104
> *Dawg no offense to anyone but I think we needs stop crying all the time over the same shit all the time shit sounds like a broken record.  things are the way they are just live with it ride for you and forget everyone else sure it's nice to ride out in a group but fuck it.  this ain't Cali or the west coast were from Miami we do shit different the way we want.  Ppl act like back in the day it wasn't like this it was an maybe worst.  My 2 cent
> *


The problem is very simple if you stand back and look at the whole picture,its painted in black and white. The game was created by Stand up MIA


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 6 2011, 09:45 PM~19805234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 7 2011, 09:41 AM~19807444
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Que la verga :loco:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 7 2011, 08:44 AM~19807462
> *Que la verga  :loco:
> *


que paso culero :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 7 2011, 09:46 AM~19807478
> *que paso  culero  :biggrin:
> *


Aqui Tryna be like you when I grow up on that big dawg status lol. We working in the car 2mm


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 7 2011, 08:53 AM~19807529
> *Aqui Tryna be like you when I grow up on that big dawg status lol. We working in the car 2mm
> *


fo sho :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 7 2011, 06:44 AM~19806893
> *Lol naw
> *


Seems like it to me. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

super nice and clean car hopefully it finds a good home soon


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does anyone have 14" steal stocks laying around that they want to sell. Have to be from a car that had front disc brakes.. pls call or txt me 305 546 2368


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Feb 7 2011, 03:09 AM~19806577
> *G the problem nowadays is thatr ****** actin worse then bitches. every ***** catchin feelings over some bullshit. all these ****** pride are up they ass too busy tryna impress the next ***** and not enjoying the sport. i love lowridin cuz its fun but i left the game cuz ****** dont know how to act but to each his own i aint on here tryna be startin some high school shit im grown and i respect everyone no matter what the past was cuz theres a time when ****** gotta grow up but like i said to each his own. if any one feel offended cuz im bein real so be it. i aint startin beef just tryna shed some light . theres more to life then hating enjoy the sport and quit hatin on the next *****.
> *


x2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

i hav a complete pro hopper setup for sale with everything, i have 5 pumps total, 6 batteries and a charger, and a set of chrome 14's but need 2 tires, and a et of chrome 13's with white spokes and hub, i want 800 for everything, also hve a_arms extended one inch and a rear end with reinforcements and powerballs on it, looking for stock rear end for a caprice, lmk thanks, 954-639-3766 text only! can send pictures.


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Feb 7 2011, 12:31 PM~19809021
> *i hav a complete pro hopper setup for sale with everything, i have 5 pumps total, 6 batteries and a charger, and a set of chrome 14's but need 2 tires, and a et of chrome 13's with white spokes and hub, i want 800 for everything, also hve a_arms extended one inch and a rear end with reinforcements and powerballs on it, looking for stock rear end for a caprice, lmk thanks, 954-639-3766 text only! can send pictures.
> *



Whats going on? I sent you a message but had no response. Pm me with more info im interested. Thanks


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 7 2011, 01:15 PM~19808523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Feb 7 2011, 12:34 AM~19805104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

BOTH OPINIONS ARE VERY TRUE, BUT WHAT IM TRYING TO GET AT IS THAT LAST SUNDAY THERE WAS A PICNIC AND ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOWED UP.. AND THEN 5 DAYS LATER DRE HAS A HANGOUT AT HIS SHOP AND 10 - 15 CARS SHOW UP AND THAT IS WITH 5 CARS FROM LOWLYFE THAT DID BOTHER TO COME ALL THE WAY FROM DOWN SOUTH. NOW IS IT FAIR FOR THEM TO COME UP DRIVIN FOR LIKE AN HOUR TO ONLY HAVE 10 CARS THERE WHEN JUST SUNDAY THERE WAS LIKE 50 CARS OUT... THATS WHY I SAY IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN I DO UNDERSTAND PEOPLE HAVE FAMILIES AND OTHER SHIT BUT DAMN AT LEAST COME OUT ONCE A MONTH...*


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 12:08 PM~19807658
> *super nice and clean car hopefully it finds a good home soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

whats the tag on it???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Feb 7 2011, 10:36 AM~19808281
> *Does anyone have 14"  steal stocks laying around that they want to sell. Have to be from a car that had front disc brakes.. pls call or txt me 305 546 2368
> *


i think you forgot to include what type of vehicle the stocks are for......  

did you go to the vw show , where the pics at??? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 7 2011, 01:54 PM~19809723
> *:0
> 
> whats the tag on it???
> *


i'm pretty sure it's sold already .


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 7 2011, 01:47 PM~19809653
> *
> 
> BOTH OPINIONS ARE VERY TRUE, BUT WHAT IM TRYING TO GET AT IS THAT LAST SUNDAY THERE WAS A PICNIC AND ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOWED UP.. AND THEN 5 DAYS LATER DRE HAS A HANGOUT AT HIS SHOP AND 10 - 15 CARS SHOW UP AND THAT IS WITH 5 CARS FROM LOWLYFE THAT DID BOTHER TO COME ALL THE WAY FROM DOWN SOUTH. NOW IS IT FAIR FOR THEM TO COME UP DRIVIN FOR LIKE AN HOUR TO ONLY HAVE 10 CARS THERE WHEN JUST SUNDAY THERE WAS LIKE 50 CARS OUT... THATS WHY I SAY IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN I DO UNDERSTAND PEOPLE HAVE FAMILIES AND OTHER SHIT BUT DAMN AT LEAST COME OUT ONCE A MONTH...
> ...



Theres only one word that describes why we cant have controlled hang out in Miami. That word is called SHOWOFFS. Remember when the hangout were over on 87th and bird back in the days. The lurias parking lot. That place used to get packed ass hell all the time. The only reason why cops had to get involved was because of people doing donuts and starting fights in that lot. I stepped out of the game for a minute and now I'm back in so I might not know much of hangouts but I do remember the grove. Man the grove was the shit to go over there with your crew and hit swtiches on people pop a 3 and keep going. Holler at some chicks and hit more switches. Why did that end? Because people dont know how to carry themselves properly. Fights and fights and peeling out is not what cops want to see on the menu for us. I'm not writting to start problems or anything ,but if we wanna be like cali or any other organized city we have to act our part. A controlled hangout would be sick ass hell like the picnic last weekend. Every one came out cuz it was chilled. Lowriding if a family even though we are all in seperate affiliations. We still like the same pumps, 13's, some weed with some dre and just crusin'. We can all bring those days back if we wanted. Now is it worth it? To be chilling with your ride and cops have to come raid the shit cuz 2 guys just got into a scrap.Those are my 5cents in the convo. Later guys


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 09:08 AM~19807658
> *super nice and clean car hopefully it finds a good home soon
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 7 2011, 05:38 PM~19810030
> *:biggrin:
> *


u got that now??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by corvairLuis_@Feb 7 2011, 05:12 PM~19809845
> *Theres only one word that describes why we cant have controlled hang out in Miami.  That word is called SHOWOFFS. Remember when the hangout were over on 87th and bird back in the days. The lurias parking lot. That place used to get packed ass hell all the time. The only reason why cops had to get involved was because of people doing donuts and starting fights in that lot. I stepped out of the game for a minute and now I'm back in so I might not know much of hangouts but I do remember the grove. Man the grove was the shit to go over there with your crew and hit swtiches on people pop a 3 and keep going. Holler at some chicks and hit more switches. Why did that end? Because people dont know how to carry themselves properly. Fights and fights and peeling out is not what cops want to see on the menu for us. I'm not writting to start problems or anything ,but if we wanna be like cali or any other organized city we have to act our part. A controlled hangout would be sick ass hell like the picnic last weekend. Every one came out cuz it was chilled. Lowriding if a family even though we are all in seperate affiliations. We still like the same pumps, 13's, some weed with some dre and just crusin'. We can all bring those days back if we wanted. Now is it worth it? To be chilling with your ride and cops have to come raid the shit cuz 2 guys just got into a scrap.Those are my 5cents in the convo. Later guys
> *



it will happen but for now it wont cause those days are in the past... those people are grown up and have responsibility not like back in the days but we will have those days again... and there is more cars being built....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

top dash 93-96 fleet $100................number 11 gear $80....rebuilt kits for gears.i got 5 kits $20 each .......some rollin videos $20............sun roof $200


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 7 2011, 05:45 PM~19810094
> *u got that now??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :banghead:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 05:11 PM~19809831
> *i'm pretty sure it's sold already .
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: back in MIA..................


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Feb 7 2011, 03:51 PM~19810679
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: back in MIA..................
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580746


----------



## lime mojito (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm selling my 1994 big body 3 pumps 8 batteries, reenforced stress point, bridge,
rear end, ears for $2500 obo call me at 786-469-9242 or pm me.my name is sergio


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 03:37 PM~19810535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh somebody got a clean one


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 7 2011, 07:08 PM~19810805
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i talked to claudio today.......................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 7 2011, 07:37 PM~19812635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 7 2011, 07:31 AM~19807156
> *The problem is very simple if you stand back and look at the whole picture,its painted in black and white. The game was created by Stand up MIA
> *


the problem is people have a nice car and they think they all that :0 and they better than everybody  but you know that cause some people in your club act like that :0 :0 :0 they always got beef with other clubs :0 :twak: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 03:37 PM~19810535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Hell Naw!!! :wow: quit holding out N¡[email protected] I know what that is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Feb 7 2011, 07:16 PM~19812426
> *i talked to claudio today.......................
> *



:0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Did anyone get any pics of the black, twin turbo donk at the picnic?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Feb 8 2011, 07:22 AM~19816656
> *Did anyone get any pics of the black, twin turbo donk at the picnic?
> *


i don't think it was there at least i didn't see it....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 7 2011, 07:08 PM~19810805
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: miss that bitch....

enjoy!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 8 2011, 07:55 AM~19816768
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  miss that bitch....
> 
> enjoy!!!!
> *



I CALLED YOU YESTERDAY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 8 2011, 09:30 AM~19816693
> *i don't think it was there at least i didn't see it....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 7 2011, 07:37 PM~19812635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not 1...not 2...but 3 times on the bumper :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: 
G.T baby


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 7 2011, 07:38 PM~19812658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2011, 02:21 PM~19818184
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




*TELL THE TRUTH YOU TOOK PICS OF THE GIRLS HUH......*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr lowrider305, MISTER ED, Que la verga LOCO, ErickaNjr
 Whats good homies


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2011, 11:34 AM~19818273
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr lowrider305, MISTER ED, Que la verga LOCO, ErickaNjr
> Whats good homies
> *


wat it do pimpennnnn


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 8 2011, 02:34 PM~19818273
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr lowrider305, MISTER ED, Que la verga LOCO, ErickaNjr
> Whats good homies
> *


*
SAK PASE'* :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 8 2011, 02:34 PM~19818270
> *TELL THE TRUTH YOU TOOK PICS OF THE GIRLS HUH......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw I wish!!!you already know if i was there the one to the left would had been posing next to my car :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 8 2011, 02:37 PM~19818292
> *wat it do pimpennnnn
> *


chillin man...how you been haven't seen you around for a hot lil minte


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 8 2011, 02:39 PM~19818310
> *
> SAK PASE'  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: chilling here workin on my 64  model


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

Check it out 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1987-buickr...=item43a50ad130


Is that price right??? Or is it us here in miami that dont think it can go for that much


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 09:08 AM~19807658
> *super nice and clean car hopefully it finds a good home soon
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE TICKET PM ME


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 8 2011, 03:33 PM~19818772
> *WHATS THE TICKET PM ME
> *



*ITS ALREADY IN GT.....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 8 2011, 12:41 PM~19818826
> *ITS ALREADY IN GT.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KOO GLAD WE GOT THAT CLEAN MC


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

wus up from da ATL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 8 2011, 12:46 PM~19818865
> *KOO GLAD WE GOT THAT CLEAN MC
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Anything going down this weekend ?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham :nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 8 2011, 08:45 PM~19820932
> *93brougham :nicoderm:
> *


Que Bola :nicoderm:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 8 2011, 12:28 PM~19818224
> *not 1...not 2...but 3 times on the bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> G.T baby
> *


 YEA STUCK 3 TIMES TO BAD IT DON'T HIT BUMPER LIKE THE REAL GOODTIMERS :biggrin:  



THIS IS HOPPING JUST FOR YA CAN KNOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Feb 8 2011, 10:58 PM~19822031
> *YEA STUCK 3 TIMES TO BAD IT DON'T HIT BUMPER LIKE THE REAL GOODTIMERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


And What car u Got ***** That Hops and Comes Back Down That makes U The King *****!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 8 2011, 08:41 PM~19822444
> *And What car u Got ***** That Hops and Comes Back Down That makes U The King *****!!!
> *


dont even waist your time my *****


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Feb 8 2011, 11:53 PM~19822595
> *dont even waist your time my *****
> *


Lmao!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats good miami????...where them lincolns at....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 7 2011, 11:15 AM~19808523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mira que back bumper right there... bump one bump dose bump three and i got stuck what ... they aight nothing but real goodtimers in miami...let's stop with the long faces and give some love... respect.. unity ... to all ... who needs a hug show the love.. big rube much love & respect to all miami riders.... and if u dont have a car go get one so u can ride..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 9 2011, 12:09 AM~19824527
> *mira que back bumper right there... bump one bump dose bump three and i got stuck what ... they aight nothing but real goodtimers in miami...let's stop with the long faces and give some love... respect.. unity ... to all ... who needs a hug show the love.. big rube much love & respect to all miami riders.... and if u dont have a car go get one so u can ride..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Getting shit done


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Feb 8 2011, 07:58 PM~19822031
> *YEA STUCK 3 TIMES TO BAD IT DON'T HIT BUMPER LIKE THE REAL GOODTIMERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, JAVI64, 94pimplac, MISTER ED

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 9 2011, 10:14 AM~19825587
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lowridergame305, JAVI64, 94pimplac, MISTER ED
> 
> ...



*QUE BOLA MR. L.S.* :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2011, 07:53 AM~19825725
> *QUE BOLA MR. L.S.  :biggrin:
> *



LOL GOOD DAWG JUST TRYNA GET THINGS POPPIN SOON ILL BE AT THE BEACH THIS SUNDAY I HOPE


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 8 2011, 09:19 PM~19822893
> *Whats good miami????...where them lincolns at....
> *


WHATT OK...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 9 2011, 11:30 AM~19825916
> *WHATT OK...
> *


***** sshhhhhh..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Lowridergame ur car is almost done homie....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 9 2011, 08:47 AM~19826031
> ****** sshhhhhh..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Lowridergame ur car is almost done homie....
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 9 2011, 08:47 AM~19826031
> ****** sshhhhhh..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Lowridergame ur car is almost done homie....
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YUHHHHH


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, "ACE", monte24


:wave: perdia


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 9 2011, 09:54 AM~19826518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LANNGA305_@Feb 9 2011, 09:00 AM~19825535
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: monte24, MISTER ED, Que la verga LOCO, Lowridergame305




QUE LA VERGA LOCO
MONTE24
MISTER ED 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

93-96 Big Body GOODIES 4 sale:::::::::
I have a chrome rear stabilizer bar
A FULL Shell TOP
rear bumper
95 ss impala center console

90-92 cadillac fleetwood
rear bumper fillers
ALL gold Window trimings

any won interested pm me...thanx


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 9 2011, 11:34 AM~19827212
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: monte24, MISTER ED, Que la verga LOCO, Lowridergame305
> QUE LA VERGA LOCO
> ...


que la verga wat up with u loco.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Que la verga LOCO, Born 2 Die, Lowridergame305, monte24, MISTER ED

QUE BOLA :wave:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 9 2011, 11:37 AM~19827230
> *Que la verga LOCO, Born 2 Die, Lowridergame305, monte24, MISTER ED
> 
> QUE BOLA :wave:
> *


wat it do pimpen


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 9 2011, 11:37 AM~19827232
> *wat it do pimpen
> *


CHILLING LOKO WORKING DEM 2 JOBS LIKE A SLAVE MA ***** BUT WE HAVE TO DO IT LOKO GOTTA MAKE MONEY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305+Feb 9 2011, 02:34 PM~19827212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 9 2011, 11:41 AM~19827250
> *CHILLING LOKO WORKING DEM 2 JOBS LIKE A SLAVE MA ***** BUT WE HAVE TO DO IT LOKO GOTTA MAKE MONEY
> *


GET YOUR HUSTLE ON HERMANITO.. THATS THE ONLY WAY TO RIDE CLEAN WITH MONEDERO IN YOUR POCKET.. GT UP .... IT TAKE A REAL MAN TO MAKE A COMMEMENT TO HIS CLUB .. IT'S FULLTIME THING...  GET YOUR RIDE ON MIAMI..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 9 2011, 11:34 AM~19827212
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: monte24, MISTER ED, Que la verga LOCO, Lowridergame305
> QUE LA VERGA LOCO
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 9 2011, 11:37 AM~19827230
> *Que la verga LOCO, Born 2 Die, Lowridergame305, monte24, MISTER ED
> 
> QUE BOLA :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Q-VO TO ALL.. FROM THE SAN GABRIEL VALLEY GT CHAPTER... *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 9 2011, 12:02 PM~19827423
> *GET YOUR HUSTLE ON HERMANITO.. THATS THE ONLY WAY TO RIDE CLEAN WITH MONEDERO IN YOUR POCKET.. GT UP .... IT TAKE A REAL MAN TO MAKE A COMMEMENT TO HIS CLUB .. IT'S FULLTIME THING...    GET YOUR RIDE ON MIAMI..
> *


thanks loko u know it homie GT'S UP


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Feb 9 2011, 11:35 AM~19827219
> *que la verga wat up with u loco.
> *




GETTING THAT THANGG READY :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

JUICED96


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 9 2011, 07:25 AM~19825458
> *Getting shit done
> 
> 
> ...


 thank god that stupid lug came off! wheres the rest of the goodies????


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Feb 9 2011, 05:04 PM~19829365
> *thank god that stupid lug came off! wheres the rest of the goodies????
> *


We keepin them things on the lo


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Team borachos what they doin pimpin


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 9 2011, 10:13 PM~19830806
> *Team borachos what they doin pimpin
> *


Que bola loko That lincoln coming huh Boi!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 10 2011, 12:12 AM~19832000
> *Que bola loko That lincoln coming huh Boi!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Little by little loko...el billete esta perdido...when u gona bring the cutlass for the muffler?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 10 2011, 12:25 AM~19832140
> *Little by little loko...el billete esta perdido...when u gona bring the cutlass for the muffler?
> *


I feel u ***** am gonna swing tru Friday cuz bet that up :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 93brougham, EXECUTION, HeartBraker79, LIL ROLY™, BAYTOWNSLC, DOUBLE-O



Hola mis amigos


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

EXECUTION, LIL ROLY™
QBOLA :wave:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2011, 08:50 PM~19831785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

I heard that the old fudruckers is popin every first and third sat of everymonth..anyone knows whats up with that?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 9 2011, 09:38 PM~19832284
> *EXECUTION, LIL ROLY™
> QBOLA :wave:
> *


chillen homie how u been?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 10 2011, 12:29 AM~19832184
> *I feel u ***** am gonna swing tru Friday cuz bet that up  :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget the parts I need...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 9 2011, 09:38 PM~19832274
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 93brougham, EXECUTION, HeartBraker79, LIL ROLY™, BAYTOWNSLC, DOUBLE-O
> Hola mis amigos
> *


que bola my brotha!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 10 2011, 12:29 AM~19832184
> *I feel u ***** am gonna swing tru Friday cuz bet that up  :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget the parts I need...


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 6 2011, 09:38 PM~19803838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can some one tell me who's this is. I just copped one an my shit dont lock up like that...Is there a build topic??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2011, 12:37 AM~19832268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

but :dunno: bro :wow: :twak: :guns: :banghead: :barf: 
yFZ4NT7UdiE&feature=player_embedded#at=47


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 10 2011, 12:43 AM~19832348
> *Dont forget the parts I need...
> *



I'm going to swing by this saturday so you can put in the flowmasters on my car. I should have done it last saturday, this shit is rattling and driving me crazy man.. :angry: :around:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Feb 10 2011, 12:43 AM~19832341
> *que bola my brotha!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Aqui En Lo Mismo


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WHATS GOOD MIA BRINGING THIS TOPIC 2 THE TOP


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 02:57 AM~19834083
> *WHATS GOOD MIA BRINGING THIS TOPIC 2 THE TOP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 10 2011, 12:49 AM~19832422
> *Can some one tell me who's this is. I just copped one an my shit dont lock up like that...Is there a build topic??
> *


That's the Homie Claudio, from GOODTIMES MIA! :biggrin: 

TTT!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Feb 10 2011, 01:39 AM~19832895
> *I'm going to swing by this saturday so you can put in the flowmasters on my car.  I should have done it last saturday, this shit is rattling and driving me crazy man.. :angry:  :around:
> *


Ok..no problem...


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!! 

top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318 
www.aboverealityevents.com


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!! 

top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318 
www.aboverealityevents.com


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 10 2011, 07:13 AM~19834318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Says BEST OF, so are lowriders going to be classed up against each other, or are we broken into top 3


----------



## corvairLuis (Feb 2, 2011)

Does any one have a hook up at a tag agency??? Need help guys Thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone needs anything to do with Signs or advertising contact Marlon at Zion Graphics, (954) 687-3340

Bussiness Cards
Flyers
Magnets
Vehicle Wraps
Car Club stickers
Window etching
Car Club banners 
And Much more..........

Also doing Flat black full wraps


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igf9sNr8eCY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wCcJ4dG3QQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgEnoYbrXzo


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Feb 7 2011, 10:10 PM~19814761
> *the problem is people have a nice car and they think they all that  :0 and they better than everybody   but you know that cause some people in your club act like that :0  :0  :0 they always got  beef with other clubs :0  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


Didnt nobody say shit about clubs.........it goes deeper than that so step back off the club excuse..............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 9 2011, 09:49 PM~19832422
> *Can some one tell me who's this is. I just copped one an my shit dont lock up like that...Is there a build topic??
> *


Its belongs to a sweet lil man muffin..................LOCO....!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19837056
> *Didnt nobody say shit about clubs.........it goes deeper than that so step back off the club excuse..............
> *




DAMN BRO YOU WENT BACK 3 DAYS...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

(viejitos miami fl in the house)2011 a good year for lowrider


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

cadillac fleet wood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition needs a little t.l.c car has a 350 small block with a cam 4 berol carb for more info plase feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 
FOR SALE


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 10 2011, 04:55 PM~19837220
> *(viejitos miami fl in the house)2011 a good year for lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Magik007, INKSTINCT003
WAT UP :wave:


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 9 2011, 09:38 PM~19832274
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 93brougham, EXECUTION, HeartBraker79, LIL ROLY™, BAYTOWNSLC, DOUBLE-O
> Hola mis amigos
> *


waz good homie how u been


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*What ALL My <span style=\'color:navy\'>~Majestics~ Brothers in the Mi~Yayo? We on Top once again!!!*</span>


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2011, 09:03 PM~19839297
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

have 2 sets of wire wheels for sale
13's with white spokes and great tires
14's all chrome but some rust with tires but need 2
only have 4 adapters and knock offs (bullet head with the key)
looking to get 300 for both sets, p.m. if interested, thanks.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

D-Bo Whats good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr lowrider305, Low_Ski_13
:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats good big bruh


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HeartBraker79_@Feb 10 2011, 10:47 PM~19839660
> *waz good homie how u been
> *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 11 2011, 01:51 AM~19841740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 10 2011, 01:39 PM~19837100
> *Its belongs to a sweet lil man muffin..................LOCO....!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lmfaoo oh hell naw sweet muffin man hahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

mernin


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

So does anyone know whats up with the old fudruckers on the third sat of every month?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 11 2011, 07:14 AM~19843315
> *So does anyone know whats up with the old fudruckers on the third sat of every month?
> *



bike night i talked to them


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 10 2011, 10:51 PM~19841740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKS YAL HOMIES


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, animaniacs, sickassscion, INKSTINCT003


:wave:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

For sale 

87 buick $1000

2000 lincoln $3500

I post more pics later

Call me if your interested
305 434 6342


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does any body have a 84 -88 montecarlo radio bezzel for sale ?


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

some more pics of the regal


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 11 2011, 03:47 PM~19845473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car rides good ass hell Boi and some cold ass AC!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

got this for sale or trade let me know if anyone is interested in it.

V8 perfect for hauling..


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 11 2011, 12:10 PM~19845164
> *Does any body have a 84 -88 montecarlo radio bezzel for sale ?
> *


i might have one,i have to check tomorrow
if i do i will let you know


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 10 2011, 03:07 AM~19833494
> *Aqui En Lo Mismo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 9 2011, 11:49 PM~19832422
> *Can some one tell me who's this is. I just copped one an my shit dont lock up like that...Is there a build topic??
> *


I doubt it will dawg this ***** has one of the sickest lock ups ive seen in a fleetwood ever lots of ppl know this fleet so im sure theyll direct you the right way


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 11 2011, 01:43 PM~19845951
> *That car rides good ass hell Boi and some cold ass AC!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 10 2011, 01:43 PM~19837134
> *DAMN BRO YOU WENT BACK 3 DAYS...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


gotta catch up on MIA drama.............lmao....didnt take the lap top to work...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Feb 11 2011, 08:05 PM~19848346
> *I doubt it will dawg this ***** has one of the sickest lock ups ive seen in a fleetwood ever lots of ppl know this fleet so im sure theyll direct you the right way
> *


Its simple...............but it aint cheap !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 11 2011, 04:13 PM~19846108
> *got this for sale or trade let me know if anyone is interested in it.
> 
> V8 perfect for hauling..
> ...


 NICE TRUCK HOMIE,WHAT R U TRYIN TO GET FOR IT AS FAR AS TRADE?
WASSSSSUP MIAMI..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2210126572.html


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 11 2011, 03:10 PM~19845164
> *Does any body have a 84 -88 montecarlo radio bezzel for sale ?
> *


$35
Black with grey trim









also got a 81-88 cutlass quarter rag trim, $75 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 12 2011, 02:56 PM~19852313
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thats a bad ass pic.....


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=581350


anyone? :dunno:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 12 2011, 10:54 AM~19851236
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2210126572.html
> *


 :0


----------



## dadecounty88monte (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

"BIG EGO" comin out soon... lil SI doin big things


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 12 2011, 08:56 PM~19854498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 12 2011, 09:56 PM~19854498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 12 2011, 10:56 PM~19854498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadecounty88monte_@Feb 12 2011, 06:24 PM~19853984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 13 2011, 12:40 PM~19857848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

at the cuban hangout was good( viejitos miami in the house )


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2011, 11:46 PM~19856100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 13 2011, 07:09 PM~19859421
> *at the cuban hangout was good( viejitos miami in the house )
> 
> 
> ...


  This on 49st rite?????


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 13 2011, 05:57 PM~19859737
> * This on 49st rite?????
> *


yes sir every saturday as long as it's not raining


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

flamingo junk yard in homestead got a 93 big body if anyone needs parts :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Gorditoooo what u doing???...lmao....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Money mike :nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 13 2011, 05:57 PM~19859737
> * This on 49st rite?????
> *


yea homie


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Sense no one never post up euros cuz ***** in here dont like lowrider euro no more i guess ill be the one to post them


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2011, 11:46 PM~19856100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL EUROS


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Feb 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19860029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, RoLLiN ShReK, GRAND HUSTLE, 93brougham, ROLLIN LUXURY, da realuh dealuh
What's Good *****!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 14 2011, 12:30 AM~19862527
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, RoLLiN ShReK, GRAND HUSTLE, 93brougham, ROLLIN LUXURY, da realuh dealuh
> What's Good *****!!!! :biggrin:
> *


que bola












:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Feb 12 2011, 11:46 PM~19856100








[/quote]
What it do DOUBLE O?







[
*This How BiG ~M~ Do It...*


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 14 2011, 12:39 AM~19862622
> *que bola
> 
> 
> ...


 I need some Wud Up lol!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 14 2011, 01:13 AM~19862953
> *I need some Wud Up lol!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


who knows when ill get more me hace falta billete


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 14 2011, 01:19 AM~19863000
> *who knows when ill get more me hace falta billete
> 
> 
> ...


Lmaoo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 14 2011, 01:33 AM~19863115
> *Lmaoo!!! :biggrin:
> *


wheres our homie


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 13 2011, 10:39 PM~19862622
> *que bola
> 
> 
> ...


Team Lean? Back at it again!?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 14 2011, 01:37 AM~19863159
> *wheres our homie
> 
> 
> ...


That ***** is bakeing a Cake 4 valentines day lol idk he's lost!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Feb 14 2011, 02:12 AM~19863504
> *Team Lean? Back at it again!?
> *


lol ***** unemployed ****** cant be having those types of lifestyles


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Feb 14 2011, 02:12 AM~19863504
> *Team Lean? Back at it again!?
> *


Yes Sir u know what time it is Boi!!!! Whats up wit u ***** ?


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 12 2011, 07:56 PM~19854498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks gooood :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 13 2011, 09:39 PM~19862622
> *que bola
> 
> 
> ...


quanto


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 14 2011, 02:34 AM~19863731
> *That ***** is bakeing a Cake 4 valentines day lol idk he's lost!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 12 2011, 07:56 PM~19854498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice stay pushinn homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 14 2011, 01:25 AM~19864236
> *looks nice stay pushinn homie
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 13 2011, 11:36 PM~19863753
> *lol ***** unemployed ****** cant be having those types of lifestyles
> *




lmfaooo


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 13 2011, 11:34 PM~19863731
> *That ***** is bakeing a Cake 4 valentines day lol idk he's lost!!!
> *



OH HELL NAW :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## alti daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

for sale 9500 obo 786-361-8005


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 14 2011, 12:39 AM~19862622
> *que bola
> 
> 
> ...


wats good wit dat


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chichi on 13_@Feb 14 2011, 09:14 AM~19865668
> *wats good wit dat
> *



WHAT YOU KNO BOUT THAT CUHHHH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Feb 12 2011, 11:46 PM~19856100


What it do DOUBLE O?







[
*This How BiG ~M~ Do It...*
[/quote]

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 





:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STR8CLOWNIN LS, Lowridergame305, SWITCHITTER, lalo22



WUDDUP


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 13 2011, 11:34 PM~19863731
> *That ***** is bakeing a Cake 4 valentines day lol idk he's lost!!!
> *


***** u left out the cup cakes :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 14 2011, 11:41 AM~19866829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats A VALENTINES DAY GIFT :boink: :boink:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 14 2011, 12:51 PM~19865911
> *WHAT YOU KNO BOUT THAT CUHHHH LOL  :biggrin:
> *


lol more then u wodeii


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Feb 14 2011, 02:40 PM~19866814
> ****** u left out the cup cakes  :biggrin:
> *


Lol O Yea Nd Tha Cookies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 14 2011, 12:18 PM~19867177
> *Lol O Yea Nd Tha Cookies!!!! :biggrin:
> *



cookies where lol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 14 2011, 12:18 PM~19867177
> *Lol O Yea Nd Tha Cookies!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats the first thing I baked fool , im ahead of u :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 14 2011, 11:41 AM~19866829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUkPzJC1q5k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KJHU29GWMQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktdFm7xNJow


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

INKSTINCT003, EXECUTION
wat up ma ******


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Feb 14 2011, 03:59 PM~19867460
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUkPzJC1q5k
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KJHU29GWMQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktdFm7xNJow
> *


Homeboi Who's Your Pressure With *****????


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 14 2011, 02:26 PM~19868121
> *Homeboi Who's Your Pressure With *****????
> *


EVERYONE KNOWS WATS BEEN GOIN ON BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YOU JUST WANT TO BE A PART OF IT CUZ YOU CANT SEEM TO MINED YOUR BUISNESS. IM HERE TO SETTLE THIS DRAMA CUZ IS GETTING OLD ALREADY


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

YO EVIL THIS SHYT GETTING OLD IF YOU AINT GOIN TO DO SHIT THEN STOP MEAN MUGING N TRYING PROVOKE ME CUZ IS GETTING OLD FOR REAL I DONT CARE NO MORE BOUT SHIT IGHT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> YO EVIL THIS SHYT GETTING OLD IF YOU AINT GOIN TO DO SHIT THEN STOP MEAN MUGING N TRYING PROVOKE ME CUZ IS GETTING OLD FOR REAL I DONT CARE NO MORE BOUT SHIT IGHT
> [/quote kid listen Ive never cared about u and never will I ve been done with this drama since the other night,a ***** getting to old for this kind of shit .. Im just worrying about other shit more important ....... and for the mean mugging I aint about that , better yet Im always one of the ones to prevent a problem cuz in the end of the day we all no how it starts but never know how its gonna end  ...........like I said I aint worrying about u ................


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 14 2011, 12:51 PM~19865911
> *WHAT YOU KNO BOUT THAT CUHHHH LOL  :biggrin:
> *


estas acabando loco! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this car still for sale??


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Feb 14 2011, 05:59 PM~19869851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

WHATS UP M.I.A RIDERS! HERE'S OUR TAX TIME SPECIALS THAT WILL BEGIN ON VALENTINES DAY MONDAY

PURCHASE 7 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS AND GET 1








THERE IS NO LIMIT SO FOR EVERY 7 SOLENOIDS I GIVE YOU ONE FREE
EXAMPLE:
BUY 7 GET 1 FREE
BUY 14 GET 2 FREE
BUY 21 GET 3 FREE
BUY 1 CASE GET 4 FREE
ETC......
PRICE PER SOLENOID $8.00 EA 
____________________________________
WAIT THERES MORE! CHECK THIS OUT!...

PURCHASE ANY 7 FIITINGS AND I GIVE YOU 1 OF EQUAL OR SMALLER VALUE 








THERE IS NO LIMIT
EXAMPLE
BUY 7 FITTINGS GET 1 FREE
BUY 14 GET 2 FREE
BUY 21 GET 3 FREE
ETC...

WE WILL TAKE ORDERS EARLY BUT WILL NOT SHIP TILL TUESDAY
TAX TIME SALE WILL START MONDAY AND END AT THE END OF MARCH

WE TAKE PAYPAL OR WE CAN SEND YOU AN INVOICE TO YOUR EMAIL WHICH LETS YOU PAY WITH CREDIT CARD

OUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS UNDER
[email protected]


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Feb 14 2011, 07:05 PM~19868876
> *EVERYONE KNOWS WATS BEEN GOIN ON BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YOU JUST WANT TO BE A PART OF IT CUZ YOU CANT SEEM TO MINED YOUR BUISNESS. IM HERE TO SETTLE THIS DRAMA CUZ IS GETTING OLD ALREADY
> *


I Do Mind My own business Wen u point at me In a argument then it's my Beef So what ever u wanna SETTLE Let me Know Home Boi!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Feb 14 2011, 05:00 PM~19869318
> *estas acabando loco! lol  :biggrin:
> *



COMOOOO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

i love this miami love :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GRAND MOTHAFUCKING HUSTLE INTHE HOUSE TONIGHT


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

anybody selling some center or all golds ..lmk


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

EVIL WUT IT DEW HOMIE


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, GRAND HUSTLE, PHAT CHUY, CADALLAC PIMPIN, *EXECUTION, 93brougham*

sup fellas..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 14 2011, 07:53 PM~19870990
> *GRAND MOTHAFUCKING HUSTLE INTHE HOUSE TONIGHT
> *


no more FWDz


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MR PURPLE DRANK HIMSELF IN HEA TOO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 14 2011, 07:54 PM~19871019
> *no more FWDz
> *




RWDZ ON DECK NOW MR RED ND GOLD ON THAT MC YUHH KNOW WHAT IT ISS


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Feb 14 2011, 05:59 PM~19869858
> *Is this car still for sale??
> *


not any more


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

SOLD :biggrin: 








SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TEAM BORRACHOS, all-eyez-onme, Lowridergame305Yoooooo :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Que paso Execution, todo bien en el MIA?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:sprint: :420:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TEAM BORRACHAA WASSAAAAPPPENNNNIIIIINNNNNGGGGG LOL


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats goin on....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy valentines day fellas


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 14 2011, 08:32 PM~19871407
> *Happy valentines day fellas
> *


What a gaylord


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Feb 14 2011, 10:54 PM~19871007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Feb 14 2011, 11:33 PM~19871426
> *What a gaylord
> *


gaylord son tus nargas...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 14 2011, 07:54 PM~19871005
> *EVIL WUT IT DEW HOMIE
> *


Not much homie just sittin here laughin of bullshit rumors going around about me lmao ,whats good with u homie...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

305


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Feb 14 2011, 08:51 PM~19871661
> *Not much homie just sittin here laughin of bullshit rumors going around about me lmao ,whats good with u homie...
> *



same shit here at the house and yea im reading that bs too did that dude call you today ?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 14 2011, 08:57 PM~19871744
> *same shit here at the house and yea im reading that bs too did that dude call you today ?
> *


Yea he did


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 14 2011, 08:23 PM~19871295
> *Que paso Execution, todo bien en el MIA?
> *


Everything is good big homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 14 2011, 07:54 PM~19871007
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Lowridergame305, GRAND HUSTLE, PHAT CHUY, CADALLAC PIMPIN, EXECUTION, 93brougham
> 
> ...


How u been homie


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 14 2011, 06:33 PM~19870153
> *I Do Mind My own business Wen u point at me In a argument then it's my Beef So what ever u wanna SETTLE Let me Know Home Boi!!!!!
> *


BEEF WASNT WIT YOU ULESS YOU WANTED IT TO BE


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr lowrider305, juicedmonteSS


sup homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Feb 15 2011, 12:36 AM~19872170
> *Mr lowrider305, juicedmonteSS
> sup homie
> *


  Chilling homie...Just working on my models cars & watching sexy chubby females on youtube :biggrin: 


hows the cars comeing along...you have a facebook????I dont get on the miami fest like that anymore so let me know


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Feb 15 2011, 12:31 AM~19872113
> *BEEF WASNT WIT YOU ULESS YOU WANTED IT TO BE
> *


Look Home Boi am not with this Internet thug type of shit what ever u wanna do let me know ***** u did point at me that Day so call it what u want!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Feb 15 2011, 12:23 AM~19871995
> *How u been homie
> *



been good homie..takin care of the family..everything good with you sides all this non sense?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

:420:


----------



## alti daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

for sale 9500 obo 786-361-8005


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, sour diesel, RoLLiN ShReK


wassaaaa :wave:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 14 2011, 11:42 PM~19872242
> * Chilling homie...Just working on my models cars & watching sexy chubby females on youtube  :biggrin:
> hows the cars comeing along...you have a facebook????I dont get on the miami fest like that anymore so let me know
> *


Mr. Facebook himself...   :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 15 2011, 11:38 AM~19874555
> *Mr. Facebook himself...    :wave:
> *


cant wait to see that caddi


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 15 2011, 10:52 AM~19874654
> *cant wait to see that caddi
> *


Thanks :biggrin: Me too! LOL No, we get it back from being wet sanded and buffed this Wednesday. He took his time, which is ok by me. Then it's time to get her back together and start ripping out her guts. I do need some corner/marker lights though :happysad: preferably the clear ones I had... but at this point, just something!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 15 2011, 11:54 AM~19874670
> *Thanks  :biggrin: Me too! LOL No, we get it back from being wet sanded and buffed this Wednesday. He took his time, which is ok by me. Then it's time to get her back together and start ripping out her guts. I do need some corner/marker lights though  :happysad: preferably the clear ones I had... but at this point, just something!!!
> *


I hear ya  ... this homey has many parts for future references
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567112


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 15 2011, 10:59 AM~19874699
> *I hear ya   ... this homey has many parts for future references
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567112
> *


Thanks Bro, Just sent pm


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SUP LADIES AND GENTLEMAN...... 

I BOUGHT THIS BUT DONT NEED IT RIGHT NOW. 


I GOT IT FOR 180 I'LL TAKE 150 NO LOWER. THANKS LET ME KNOW AND ILL TAKE IT TO THE HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY...*


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Looking for a Monte LS Header Panel and Front bumper


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 15 2011, 12:03 AM~19872919
> *:420:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 15 2011, 08:28 AM~19874473
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, sour diesel, RoLLiN ShReK
> wassaaaa :wave:
> *


DIMEELLOOOOOO


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LiLMaMa10, SOLO UHP, illmatic1125, sour diesel

Gimme your lights!!!!!! LOL


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 15 2011, 12:26 PM~19876033
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: LiLMaMa10, SOLO UHP, illmatic1125, sour diesel
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thers a hefty ticket on those one-offs.  :420:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 15 2011, 02:58 PM~19876219
> *:biggrin:  thers a hefty ticket on those one-offs.   :420:
> *


Soooooo!!!!!!! I'll make Chris pay for them bwahhahaahhaahahaha :biggrin: 









:tears: Fine then... I'll find some somewhere


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Attention Miami Riders, Good ass deals on the OG wheels right now dont miss out!!!$435 in TOTAL shipped to my door, Awersome service and fast they were here in4 days!!!! Just say ur from layitlow adn you ll get that deal!!!! Call 562 926 4444!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 15 2011, 02:53 PM~19876958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 15 2011, 08:59 AM~19874699
> *I hear ya   ... this homey has many parts for future references
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567112
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@Feb 15 2011, 07:25 PM~19877588
> *:yes: x2
> *




x 3 :biggrin:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

lookn for 4 hydro batteries can anyone help at a decent price! Thanks


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have 2 pumps for sale all chrome 400 let me know [email protected] thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 15 2011, 11:38 AM~19874555
> *Mr. Facebook himself...    :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Im on there rite now


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

Trying to get back in the game ! I did the big rim thang for a LIL bit but I miss lowriding. I'm selling my rims if anyones interested. http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pts/2213156842.html
Appreciate it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

BIGRUBE644
qvo loko hows the west


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fish65_@Feb 15 2011, 05:52 PM~19877810
> *lookn for 4 hydro batteries can anyone help at a decent price! Thanks
> *


89.00 each heavyduty
100.00 each hopping heavyduty  let me no n with factory warranty 
and no core needed


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 15 2011, 04:44 PM~19876523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that with tires?


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

for sale ... again. 

asking for $ 4000


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

somebody selling a 58 on craigslist for $5500


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 15 2011, 11:03 PM~19879561
> *for sale ... again.
> 
> asking for $ 4000
> ...


Dont sell it bro..hopp that bitch


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 15 2011, 08:09 PM~19879641
> *Dont sell it bro..hopp that bitch
> *


ima hop the regal


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 15 2011, 11:17 PM~19879728
> *ima hop the regal
> *


Good choice..ok I guess u can sell the lincoln...lol...


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 15 2011, 08:20 PM~19879756
> *Good choice..ok I guess u can sell the lincoln...lol...
> *



hop your lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 15 2011, 11:22 PM~19879778
> *hop your lincoln  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: 
sssshhhhhh lil willy....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 15 2011, 08:22 PM~19879778
> *hop your lincoln  :biggrin:
> *


 enjoy befor the child support y la pelua :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 15 2011, 10:55 PM~19879471
> *Is that with tires?
> *


 NAW i got those here!!! But still a good deal though!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 16 2011, 12:02 AM~19880260
> *enjoy befor the child support y la pelua :biggrin:
> *


This guy no se pierde una...estas de madre *****...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 15 2011, 09:08 PM~19880308
> *This guy no se pierde una...estas de madre *****...
> *


90in. bid dog :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 16 2011, 12:22 AM~19880452
> *90in. bid dog :0
> *


Thats all u homie...no hopper here...just chillin...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 15 2011, 12:09 PM~19874781
> *SUP LADIES AND GENTLEMAN......
> 
> I BOUGHT THIS BUT DONT NEED IT RIGHT NOW.
> ...





Sold :biggrin:


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 15 2011, 08:59 AM~19874699
> *I hear ya   ... this homey has many parts for future references
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567112
> *


THANKS 4 LOOKIN OUT HOMIE.... :thumbsup: 
YA NEED SOMETHIN 4 UR BIGBODY. HIT ME UP. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564275


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 16 2011, 12:26 AM~19880499
> *Sold  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 15 2011, 09:06 PM~19880292
> *NAW i got those here!!! But still a good deal though!!!
> *


hey bro were u get them tires at?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 15 2011, 04:44 PM~19876523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 15 2011, 09:02 PM~19880260
> *enjoy befor the child support y la pelua :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ALABAOOOOOO COMOOO :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 15 2011, 07:23 PM~19879165
> *89.00 each heavyduty
> 100.00 each hopping  heavyduty  let me no n with factory warranty
> and no core needed
> *



I will thanks


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:around:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:run: :sprint: :sprint: :420: :rant:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs rust treatment on ur classic cars call me 786-380-6468


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

nice work hecto :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 15 2011, 07:26 PM~19878695
> *:biggrin: Im on there rite now
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Feb 16 2011, 02:24 AM~19881618
> *
> hey bro were u get them tires at?
> *


My boy sold them to me i have no idea where he got them  After this set ima be stuck too or go and buy them at 60 bucks at reds


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 16 2011, 06:57 PM~19886058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THIS FRIDAY*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 16 2011, 02:59 PM~19885619
> *My boy sold them to me i have no idea where he got them    After this set ima be stuck too or go and buy them at 60 bucks at reds
> *


yea i need a set also i guess i am going to have to go to reds thanks bro


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham
 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 16 2011, 10:01 PM~19887568
> *93brougham
> :biggrin:
> *


mi amigo como estas





 

:cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=Di...temNumber=24440

PERFECT SCORE UP FOR SALE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 16 2011, 05:41 PM~19885481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

If any one is interested in doing the class to get your CCW License to carry a FireArm Hit me up at 786-473-0530 i charge $40 ill go to you or you can come to my side of the hood am NRA certified as instructor for any more info hit me up or just send me a message


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Team cuerdas in the house...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests</span> and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lowridergame305, DABOI305, animaniacs, lylorly, LIL ROLY™, lowbikeon20z, slash, <span style=\'color:gray\'>sickassscion



:wave: whats the deal ladies


Hello To The Ghosts In Here Too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 16 2011, 11:12 PM~19888210
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests</span> and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lowridergame305, DABOI305, animaniacs, lylorly, LIL ROLY™, lowbikeon20z, slash, <span style=\'color:gray\'>sickassscion
> :wave: whats the deal ladies
> ...



Wat they doin fool...hows thE Ls?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

CHARGIN UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 16 2011, 02:03 PM~19884767
> *anybody needs rust treatment on ur classic cars call me 786-380-6468
> 
> 
> ...


POR15 and no gloves hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*CAN I ASK WHATEVER HAPPENED TO...................*


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Wut up pimp lac??? :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 16 2011, 08:24 PM~19888344
> *Wut up pimp lac??? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: CHILLEN HOMIE G,WHEN WE RIDEN?


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Hopefully REAL soon for a lil cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 16 2011, 11:21 PM~19888298
> *CAN I ASK WHATEVER HAPPENED TO...................
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: HOLY MARQUIS, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, CadillacNick, sickassscion, MaDeNMiAmi305, hoppin92, GiZmO84, *monte24*, animaniacs, 93brougham, DABOI305



wuddup fellas


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SHREK ESTAS PERDIDAAAA


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 16 2011, 08:37 PM~19888517
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: HOLY MARQUIS, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, CadillacNick, sickassscion, MaDeNMiAmi305, hoppin92, GiZmO84, monte24, animaniacs, 93brougham, DABOI305
> wuddup fellas
> *



:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 16 2011, 08:38 PM~19888529
> *SHREK ESTAS PERDIDAAAA
> *


Staying low key homie I'll prabalie be out there on Friday


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whens the next cruise???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

My Cutlass is 4 sale Or trade 4 a Suv Or Pick Up Truck PM 4 More Info


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 16 2011, 08:52 PM~19888664
> *Whens the next cruise???
> *


Fudds on the 5th :yes:


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 16 2011, 09:32 PM~19889066
> *My Cutlass is 4 sale Or trade 4 a Suv Or Pick Up Truck PM 4 More Info
> *


PIXS??


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 17 2011, 12:32 AM~19889066
> *My Cutlass is 4 sale Or trade 4 a Suv Or Pick Up Truck PM 4 More Info
> *


Yo Mister Ed can u Post some Pix of the Cutty Please!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 16 2011, 10:21 PM~19888298
> *CAN I ASK WHATEVER HAPPENED TO...................
> 
> 
> ...


he had moved up north worked on it some more moved back down and now its chillin at his house


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 16 2011, 11:37 PM~19888517
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: HOLY MARQUIS, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, CadillacNick, sickassscion, MaDeNMiAmi305, hoppin92, GiZmO84, monte24, animaniacs, 93brougham, DABOI305
> wuddup fellas
> *


 :biggrin: Wut up Alex??


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 16 2011, 11:37 PM~19888517
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: HOLY MARQUIS, Lowridergame305, Born 2 Die, CadillacNick, sickassscion, MaDeNMiAmi305, hoppin92, GiZmO84, monte24, animaniacs, 93brougham, DABOI305
> wuddup fellas
> *


Que boLa


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 17 2011, 12:32 AM~19889066
> *My Cutlass is 4 sale Or trade 4 a Suv Or Pick Up Truck PM 4 More Info
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 17 2011, 01:46 AM~19889742
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 16 2011, 02:59 PM~19885619
> *My boy sold them to me i have no idea where he got them    After this set ima be stuck too or go and buy them at 60 bucks at reds
> *


i got em for 55


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 16 2011, 10:44 PM~19889728
> *:biggrin: Wut up Alex??
> *



whats up nick bring that lac out to the hangout on friday dalee


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305-lacs+Feb 17 2011, 01:07 AM~19889407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 17 2011, 09:49 AM~19891193
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ANYT!ME ASERE.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DAMN LATELY ITS BEEN <span style=\'color:red\'>DEAD IN HERE........ DAMN HOPE PEOPLE ARE WORKING ON THE NEXT LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CONTENDER.....</span>*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, sickassscion, 93brougham, *Da Beast21*

:wave: WHITE BOY :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

lowbikeon20z

Tarru


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 17 2011, 10:31 AM~19892512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 17 2011, 07:14 PM~19895481
> *lowbikeon20z
> 
> Tarru
> *


 :squint: :squint: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: RoLLiN ShReK, TONY MONTANA, 93brougham, GRAND HUSTLE, bckbmpr84, lowbikeon20z, El Patron 51, sickassscion, Drop'd at Birth, monte24
what it is *****


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Is there anyway to dye or get colored seat belts?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 06:40 PM~19895711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When we gonna ride out a terrorize then streets


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 05:40 PM~19895711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one bad bitch right there


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 17 2011, 06:57 PM~19895858
> *Is there anyway to dye or get colored seat belts?
> *


i get them cheap i will give you web site later


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 17 2011, 07:14 PM~19896000
> *i get them cheap i will give you web site later
> *


Thanks


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 17 2011, 08:14 PM~19896000
> *i get them cheap i will give you web site later
> *


ME TOO PLS.  
THANK YOU


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 05:40 PM~19895711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 17 2011, 09:49 AM~19891193
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 4 sale Holla At Me!!!!!


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 05:40 PM~19895711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 17 2011, 06:35 PM~19896168
> *TTT 4 sale Holla At Me!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :twak:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I gotta put my club on the map....and the haters can't stand it...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 17 2011, 05:57 PM~19895858
> *Is there anyway to dye or get colored seat belts?
> *



de colores miami,fl they will do all hat but they arent cheap but good quality


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 17 2011, 08:33 PM~19896711
> *de colores miami,fl they will do all hat but they arent cheap but good quality
> *


Were that at? Thanks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 17 2011, 07:37 PM~19896759
> *Were that at? Thanks
> *



De Colores Auto Seat Covers
250 Southwest 22nd Avenue
Miami, FL 33135-1531
(305) 643-4451


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 17 2011, 09:26 PM~19896622
> *I gotta put my club on the map....and the haters can't stand it...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Why the hell is juan selling the cutlass???...estas de madre asere..


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 17 2011, 05:58 PM~19895862
> *When we gonna ride out a terrorize then streets
> *


YOU TELL ME AM DOWN TO TAKE A LIL RIDE DOWN SOUTH BEACH!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 09:14 PM~19897159
> *YOU TELL ME AM DOWN TO TAKE A LIL RIDE DOWN SOUTH BEACH!   :thumbsup:
> *


Ima hit you up soon we should be hitting the beach uP for march :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 17 2011, 08:16 PM~19897178
> *Ima hit you up soon we should be hitting the beach uP for march :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 16 2011, 11:12 PM~19888872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 17 2011, 07:26 PM~19896622
> *I gotta put my club on the map....and the haters can't stand it...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 17 2011, 09:01 PM~19895879
> *Thats one bad bitch right there
> *


 Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2011, 09:19 PM~19896034
> *Clean!!!
> *


 Thanks much more to come!!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey pimp lac!!! Thanks for the pic give me like a week so we go hit the beach up!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Feb 17 2011, 10:05 PM~19896417
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, CadillacNick, orientalmontecarlo, SWITCHITTER, AINTNO$ECRET305, lowbikeon20z, monte24, 94pimplac, Tru2DaGame, animaniacs



sup miami..... so i said miami fest was dead and ya mofos light this shit up go figure....


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 17 2011, 10:01 PM~19897753
> *MISTER ED, CadillacNick, orientalmontecarlo, SWITCHITTER, AINTNO$ECRET305, lowbikeon20z, monte24, 94pimplac, Tru2DaGame, animaniacs
> sup miami..... so i said miami fest was dead and ya mofos light this shit up go figure....
> *


I need some raw photos of my car with a good camera not these phone pics I got


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

coming out in soon can not wait?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 17 2011, 10:58 PM~19896994
> *Why the hell is juan selling the cutlass???...estas de madre asere..
> *


Fuck that car I wanna Bulid something else......Que bola con tigo!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 18 2011, 12:17 AM~19897900
> *Fuck that car I wanna Bulid something else......Que bola con tigo!!
> *


Here fool,trankilo asere...just waiting dieing for the day to get here already...***** dont sell that car fool,its looking good fool...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 18 2011, 12:07 AM~19897812
> *I need some raw photos of my car  with a good camera not these phone pics I got
> *



just let me kno dawg im ready


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

"ACE", Chevillacs, MISTER ED, *93brougham, 305-lacs, TEAM BORRACHOS, sour diesel, Da Beast21*





:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 05:40 PM~19895711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

For all the GT riders...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 18 2011, 12:29 AM~19898004
> *"ACE", Chevillacs, MISTER ED, 93brougham, 305-lacs, TEAM BORRACHOS, sour diesel, Da Beast21
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello Sir 










:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CADILLAC D, 93brougham, SURFER BOY


:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 17 2011, 08:59 PM~19897726
> *Hey pimp lac!!! Thanks for the pic give me like a week so we go hit the beach up!!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 18 2011, 01:08 AM~19898479
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, 93brougham, SURFER BOY
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a spare 15 hole adapter I can buy?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 17 2011, 10:08 PM~19898479
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CADILLAC D, 93brougham, SURFER BOY
> :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


What it is WhiteBoy? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Feb 17 2011, 10:01 PM~19898395
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up SURFER BOY? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Feb 17 2011, 09:44 PM~19898173
> *:wave:
> *


Whats Crackin Da Beast21


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 18 2011, 12:30 AM~19898764
> *What it is WhiteBoy?  :biggrin:
> *


WUZUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Feb 17 2011, 10:38 PM~19898891
> *WUZUP HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck Yalls weather!!! Its cold up here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 05:40 PM~19895711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr lowrider305, animaniacs, ROLLIN LUXURY
 Whats up yall G's


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 17 2011, 11:03 PM~19898415
> *For all the GT riders...
> 
> 
> ...


sorry homie song is wack ass fuck :biggrin: 
:run: :sprint: :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Feb 18 2011, 12:38 AM~19898891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :sprint:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 18 2011, 12:25 AM~19897959
> *Here fool,trankilo asere...just waiting dieing for the day to get here already...***** dont sell that car fool,its looking good fool...
> *


 :biggrin: thanks ***** you know I got something on the works and I know u do 2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 18 2011, 12:29 AM~19898004
> *"ACE", Chevillacs, MISTER ED, 93brougham, 305-lacs, TEAM BORRACHOS, sour diesel, Da Beast21
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que bola Mister Caddy!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 10:36 AM~19900772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 18 2011, 12:15 AM~19899655
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr lowrider305, animaniacs, ROLLIN LUXURY
> Whats up yall G's
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 18 2011, 10:53 AM~19900596
> *:biggrin: thanks ***** you know I got something on the works and I know u do 2 lol :biggrin:
> *


Yrp yep yep....coming real soon...hit me up if u need any help I got u...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

rare fiberoptic option for regal (like caddys) ... clean wires and tubes (soft) 
pm me if intrested


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Feb 18 2011, 06:15 AM~19900232
> *sorry homie song is wack ass fuck :biggrin:
> :run:  :sprint:  :loco:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



IM SORRY CAUSE U MUST LISTEN TO COUNTRY OR SUMTHING RIGHT??


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 10:36 AM~19900772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's art right there! :0


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 08:36 AM~19900772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot chulow


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 11:36 AM~19900772
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*


I ALWAYS WANTED TO TAKE A PICTURE HERE BUT THIS IS DOUBLE O OFFICIAL SPOT....... *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Feb 18 2011, 01:05 AM~19898432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 18 2011, 10:56 AM~19901785
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the respect   :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it's official i'm keeping the lac  











one time for mah ***** DRON


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 17 2011, 10:31 PM~19898790
> *What up SURFER BOY?  :biggrin:
> *


 whats going on homie


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 03:45 PM~19902453
> *it's official i'm keeping the lac
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 12:45 PM~19902453
> *it's official i'm keeping the lac
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Feb 18 2011, 12:03 PM~19900907
> *:wave:
> *


Whats new with you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 03:45 PM~19902453
> *it's official i'm keeping the lac
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

I put a sunroof on my Regal, I need to get it working but it has no motor... I think its from a cadillac. If you can help or recomend someone hit me up. :dunno:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 02:45 PM~19902453
> *it's official i'm keeping the lac
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Feb 18 2011, 02:43 PM~19903042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 05:40 PM~19895711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: look raw homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THE GOOD OLD DAYS.........*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 18 2011, 08:26 PM~19904608
> *THE GOOD OLD DAYS.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I MISS MY SHIT


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 18 2011, 09:26 PM~19904608
> *THE GOOD OLD DAYS.........
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Q buelta squidward my bad linc-king :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 18 2011, 11:56 PM~19906052
> *Q buelta squidward my bad linc-king :biggrin:
> *


Que bola mi blanco ...waiting on u homie...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Feb 18 2011, 10:08 PM~19904965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*i bet you do just ask 93brougham.....*


you like part of my signature..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 18 2011, 09:02 PM~19906113
> *Que bola mi blanco ...waiting on u homie...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 19 2011, 12:16 AM~19906279
> *:biggrin:
> *


Mueve las nargitas mi hermano  ....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 18 2011, 01:46 PM~19902757
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 10:26 PM~19906842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2011, 12:03 AM~19906123
> *i bet you do just ask 93brougham.....
> *


 :werd: :werd: my dilema now is i have no job, but trust me when the car comes out its gonna live by its name  


















Oh...and have the camera ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 16 2011, 11:32 PM~19889066
> *My Cutlass is 4 sale Or trade 4 a Suv Or Pick Up Truck PM 4 More Info
> *


Pm me price homie


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 10:26 PM~19906842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

these hoes should be fighting crime!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 05:40 PM~19895711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's second to none material right there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

found this on brown and gold fest.....doing something :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 12:00 PM~19908947
> *found this on brown and gold fest.....doing something :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


That Bitch Look Hard!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hangout on 49th street


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 12:00 PM~19908947
> *found this on brown and gold fest.....doing something :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




THAT CADDI CAME OUT IN LRM MARCH 2005 ISSUE :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 19 2011, 12:12 PM~19909021
> *That Bitch Look Hard!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:00 AM~19908947
> *found this on brown and gold fest.....doing something :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

got that bitch running nice big block


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

got that bitch running nice big block


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 10:00 AM~19908947
> *found this on brown and gold fest.....doing something :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't nothing like some all gold cheese thangs


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DORAL..........................


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 19 2011, 01:26 PM~19910325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MALPARIDO
GOTS TO KEEP IT REALL GANGSTA


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 19 2011, 06:53 PM~19911009
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MALPARIDO
> GOTS TO KEEP IT REALL GANGSTA
> *


Oye Don't Forget About ur Dinner Tonite With The Rich Folks lol!!!!!!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2011, 08:17 PM~19911817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice had a buick thr same color


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 18 2011, 06:26 PM~19904608
> *THE GOOD OLD DAYS.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 19 2011, 04:05 PM~19911065
> *Oye Don't Forget About ur Dinner Tonite With The Rich Folks lol!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 19 2011, 08:24 PM~19911862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save clean like the color combo


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:04 PM~19911720
> *damn ***** u hating on me like dat...i know its doing something dats why i posted it..and if 'that bitch is shitting on me' whats it doing to u homie..fuk u and this lak how you like dat one............................................
> *




I dont think he meant it like that.... Dissing you i think he meant for all caddies


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Feb 19 2011, 06:33 PM~19911941
> *right click save clean like the color combo
> *


 THANKS HOMIE THATS MY BROTHERS REGAL!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:04 PM~19911720
> *damn ***** u hating on me like dat...i know its doing something dats why i posted it..and if 'that bitch is shitting on me' whats it doing to u homie..fuk u and this lak how you like dat one............................................
> *


God Danm I think He Ment it cuz of the color of the car Not a BIG Deal don't take it so offensive


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

hangout at kmart tonight


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

Why can't we all just get along someones gotta have an itchy asshole for drama and guess what someones ass just puckered and they gotta scratch but I guess that's what makes the world go round


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:00 AM~19908947
> *found this on brown and gold fest.....doing something :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

they both ugly ass fuk


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 07:16 PM~19912254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 10:16 PM~19912254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FIXED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Chulow, Chevy210, SWITCHITTER, Made You A Hater, stacks, GRAND HUSTLE, OVERRATED, 93brougham, CADILLAC D


is this the big body owner topic????


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 19 2011, 06:24 PM~19911862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you dont see them like dat anymore.nice,clean


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 19 2011, 07:25 PM~19912330
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Chulow, Chevy210, SWITCHITTER, Made You A Hater, stacks, GRAND HUSTLE, OVERRATED, 93brougham, CADILLAC D
> is this the big body owner topic????
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 19 2011, 09:25 PM~19912330
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Chulow, Chevy210, SWITCHITTER, Made You A Hater, stacks, GRAND HUSTLE, OVERRATED, 93brougham, CADILLAC D
> is this the big body owner topic????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 19 2011, 07:22 PM~19912305
> *FIXED :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 19 2011, 10:25 PM~19912330
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Chulow, Chevy210, SWITCHITTER, Made You A Hater, stacks, GRAND HUSTLE, OVERRATED, 93brougham, CADILLAC D
> is this the big body owner topic????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:16 PM~19912254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


boss man u own crown in my book


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: yesss sir in the house


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Feb 19 2011, 07:36 PM~19912419
> *boss man u own crown in my book
> *


X2 these *****'s just don't know :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

sooooooooooooooon the world would know :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  true to the Game


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 12:00 PM~19908947
> *found this on brown and gold fest.....doing something :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  









:boink:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 19 2011, 09:53 PM~19912552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass lac


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 19 2011, 09:53 PM~19912552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now i undestand what danny was telling me about gold  
whos the blue lincoln


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

And get ready cuz when this shits done there's going to be alout of :wow: around here you know what go's up most come ????????


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 19 2011, 10:01 PM~19912620
> *And get ready cuz when this shits done there's going to be alout of :wow: around here you know what go's up most come ????????
> 
> 
> ...


said hater :biggrin: miami will never change


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 19 2011, 10:01 PM~19912620
> *And get ready cuz when this shits done there's going to be alout of :wow: around here you know what go's up most come ????????
> 
> 
> ...


im going to try my best to keep up with you boys :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 10:16 PM~19912254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You crazy asss fuck!!!!!!!!!!!Dowg you know how many big girls I can pull with your caddy str8 up... if I had to pick 3 of the best caddy in miami(((PLZ NOBODY DONT TRY TO START NO BIGDODY BEEF)YOURS WILL BE ONE OF THE HANDS DOWN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 19 2011, 10:53 PM~19912552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE...GOING ON FACEBOOK


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Are coming back out to a street ne'er you  TTT


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2011, 11:06 PM~19912660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Everytime I see this I want to go out side and kick my big body in the door... :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPY FOR SALE

LAST ONE LEFT ONLY $ 200


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 19 2011, 11:06 PM~19912663
> *You crazy asss fuck!!!!!!!!!!!Dowg you know how many big girls</span> I can pull with your caddy str8 up... if I had to pick 3 of the best caddy in miami(((PLZ NOBODY DONT TRY TO START NO BIGDODY BEEF)YOURS WILL BE ONE OF THE HANDS DOWN
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2011, 11:24 PM~19912768
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 19 2011, 07:17 PM~19912736
> *AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPY FOR SALE
> 
> LAST ONE LEFT  ONLY $ 200
> ...


 Still got it? male or female?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 19 2011, 08:06 PM~19912663
> *You crazy asss fuck!!!!!!!!!!!Dowg you know how many big girls I can pull with your caddy str8 up... if I had to pick 3 of the best caddy in miami(((PLZ NOBODY DONT TRY TO START NO BIGDODY BEEF)YOURS WILL BE ONE OF THE HANDS DOWN
> *


thank you pimp. the shit is i dont do it for ****** ,i do it the way i do it.for me and to rep that miami movement we got going on.  i think every miami bigbody is on top of the list..real talk.....my ***** we doing the shit out of the bigbody game..props to all the fleetwood owners out there :yes: :yes: :h5: this is what them out of state ****** going do when we all out.lol. :sprint:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:10 PM~19913020
> *thank you pimp. the shit is i dont do it for ****** ,i do it the way i do it.for me and to rep that miami movement we got going on.  i think every miami bigbody is on top of the list..real talk.....my ***** we doing the shit out of the bigbody game..props to all the fleetwood owners out there :yes:  :yes:  :h5: this is what them out of state ****** going do when we all out :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 19 2011, 09:12 PM~19913039
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> *


What it do Pimp Lac


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:10 PM~19913020
> *thank you pimp. the shit is i dont do it for ****** ,i do it the way i do it.for me and to rep that miami movement we got going on.  i think every miami bigbody is on top of the list..real talk.....my ***** we doing the shit out of the bigbody game..props to all the fleetwood owners out there :yes:  :yes:  :h5: this is what them out of state ****** going do when we all out.lol. :sprint:
> *


What it do Grand


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 19 2011, 09:20 PM~19913092
> *What it do Pimp Lac
> *


 :wave: wats up homie ?


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 20 2011, 12:10 AM~19913020
> *thank you pimp. the shit is i dont do it for ****** ,i do it the way i do it.for me and to rep that miami movement we got going on.  i think every miami bigbody is on top of the list..real talk.....my ***** we doing the shit out of the bigbody game..props to all the fleetwood owners out there :yes:  :yes:  :h5: this is what them out of state ****** going do when we all out.lol. :sprint:
> *




GRAND HUSTLE.. CHULOW..MADE YOU A HATER...HOOD MONEY... SURFER BOY...HATER HURTER....PURPLE KUSH.....MINTY FRESH 94. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




MINES..... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

SOLD.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*NOW TO DO WHAT I DO BEST.......*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 10:16 PM~19912254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You almost ready for me? I got this indoor studio waiting! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19913169
> *NOW TO DO WHAT I DO BEST.......
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2011, 09:42 PM~19913244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you...your good you. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 19 2011, 09:38 PM~19913215
> *You almost ready for me? I got this indoor studio waiting!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


almost pimpin.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 20 2011, 12:52 AM~19913332
> *you...your good you. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: you see the ironman on the rocket panels.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 20 2011, 12:10 AM~19913020
> *thank you pimp. the shit is i dont do it for ****** ,i do it the way i do it.for me and to rep that miami movement we got going on.  i think every miami bigbody is on top of the list..real talk.....my ***** we doing the shit out of the bigbody game..props to all the fleetwood owners out there :yes:  :yes:  :h5: this is what them out of state ****** going do when we all out.lol. :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 20 2011, 12:29 AM~19913157
> *GRAND HUSTLE.. CHULOW..MADE YOU A HATER...HOOD MONEY... SURFER BOY...HATER HURTER....PURPLE KUSH.....MINTY FRESH 94.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> MINES..... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


:uh: Sure you sold ur caddy


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

MISTER ED, 93brougham, animaniacs, Mr lowrider305, ALTIMAS FINEST
:wave:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 19 2011, 10:13 PM~19913504
> *MISTER ED, 93brougham, animaniacs, Mr lowrider305, ALTIMAS FINEST
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 20 2011, 01:13 AM~19913504
> *MISTER ED, 93brougham, animaniacs, Mr lowrider305, ALTIMAS FINEST
> :wave:
> *




Que bola chiquito 84 :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2011, 10:15 PM~19913526
> *Que bola chiquito 84  :biggrin:
> *


was good bro


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

aj wazzup


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84+Feb 20 2011, 01:13 AM~19913504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lol


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 19 2011, 10:23 PM~19913586
> *aj wazzup
> *


  wuz up homie


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 19 2011, 10:06 PM~19912663
> *You crazy asss fuck!!!!!!!!!!!Dowg you know how many big girls I can pull with your caddy str8 up... if I had to pick 3 of the best caddy in miami(((PLZ NOBODY DONT TRY TO START NO BIGDODY BEEF)YOURS WILL BE ONE OF THE HANDS DOWN
> *


LOL :wave:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2011, 11:42 PM~19913244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Just an idea that came into mind,why dont all the presidents from all car clubs make there meetings at the old fudrukers every first sat. Of the month and after that we all ride the grove or beach...just an idea...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 20 2011, 10:12 AM~19914876
> *LOL      :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Good morning


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 19 2011, 09:24 PM~19911862
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice im going to remix this pic later.... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 20 2011, 09:44 AM~19915361
> *Nice im going to remix this pic later....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 19 2011, 09:08 PM~19912674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2011, 09:59 AM~19914992
> *:biggrin: Good morning
> *


Back atcha! :cheesy: Hope u n the wifey r doing good and hope to see u soon at a car show veryyyyyyy soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Feb 19 2011, 09:24 PM~19911862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19916032
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 20 2011, 11:44 AM~19916032
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   REGAL COMING BACK OUT SOON N READY TO PLAY!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 20 2011, 11:44 AM~19916032
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look good ed :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: COUPE DE BEAR, *Boulevard305*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 20 2011, 02:31 PM~19915931
> *Back atcha!  :cheesy: Hope u n the wifey r doing good and hope to see u soon at a car show veryyyyyyy soon
> *


Thank you were vary good!!!!Ok :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Carol mart??


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 20 2011, 06:35 PM~19917999
> *Carol mart??
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wanna Welcome Papo To The Club Second To None TTT And OverRated 1999 lincoln coming out to a Street Near You  :biggrin:


----------



## ALLWHITEBLAZER$$ (Feb 1, 2011)

THANK U DAWG FEELS GOOD 2 B IN


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 20 2011, 08:47 PM~19918481
> *Wanna Welcome Papo To The Club Second To None TTT And OverRated 99linc coming out to a Street Near You   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fukin clean congrats on the plaque


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Feb 20 2011, 07:12 PM~19918675
> *Fukin clean congrats on the plaque
> *


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 20 2011, 08:47 PM~19918481
> *Wanna Welcome Papo To The Club Second To None TTT And OverRated 99linc coming out to a Street Near You   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

i send u a pm for your boy to see shrek


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Looking for some center Golds


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 20 2011, 09:47 PM~19918481
> *Wanna Welcome Papo To The Club Second To None TTT And OverRated 1999 lincoln coming out to a Street Near You   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mr lowrider305, RoLLiN ShReK, ROLLIN TITO, OVERRATED, 93brougham, 64SSVERT

:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

ErickaNjr

:wave:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

whats good fool


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 20 2011, 11:53 PM~19919491
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mr lowrider305, RoLLiN ShReK, ROLLIN TITO, OVERRATED, 93brougham, 64SSVERT
> 
> ...


  Whats good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 20 2011, 03:41 PM~19916482
> *look good ed  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks shorty im just trying to be like mmmmmaaaannnndddddoooooo and chulow... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 21 2011, 01:54 AM~19920669
> *Thanks shorty im just trying to be like mmmmmaaaannnndddddoooooo and chulow...  :biggrin:
> *


and im trying to be like you :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19919491
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mr lowrider305, RoLLiN ShReK, ROLLIN TITO, OVERRATED, 93brougham, 64SSVERT
> 
> ...


what zup


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 20 2011, 09:55 PM~19919510
> * ErickaNjr
> 
> wuz up aj how is everything...
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Feb 21 2011, 01:54 AM~19920669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i'm trying to be rich!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 21 2011, 11:14 AM~19922258
> *And i'm trying to be rich!
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 21 2011, 11:14 AM~19922258
> *And i'm trying to be rich!
> *




Thats what im talkin bout.... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Any body have chrome 12 pistons for sale?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

If any one is interested in doing the class to get your CCW License to carry a FireArm Hit me up at 786-473-0530 i charge $40 ill go to you or you can come to my side of the hood am NRA certified as instructor for any more info hit me up or just send me a message


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

just bought some black spoke chrome lip standard lace wires 13x7. they dont fit due to my drum brakes. $250 or trade for 14'' chrome or black wires. theses wheels are in great condition so are the tires 786-356-7764 call or text ill send you a pik. thx


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my new daily just put the22s 2piece wheels hids n 3 15s cvx,,,coming soon with another gbody or donk... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 21 2011, 08:39 PM~19925977
> *my new daily just put the22s 2piece wheels hids n 3 15s cvx,,,coming soon with another gbody or donk... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mr lowrider305,* BUBBA-D*, Born 2 Die, GbodyonD's, TEAM BORRACHOS, RoLLiN ShReK
Whats good O.G. haven't seen you in a long time


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2011, 07:54 PM~19926109
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: wats good mrlowrider fool u know where i can download music from cause i try to get some ice berg n some bloodraw from frostwire n i barely able to find songs so if anybody got another music dwnload thing dats not frostwire cause limewires not up let me knw thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Feb 21 2011, 09:39 PM~19926492
> *
> 
> 
> ...




N!CE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, CHICO305, orientalmontecarlo, "ACE",* Mr lowrider305, Da Beast21, TEAM BORRACHOS*



:wave:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 21 2011, 06:43 PM~19926539
> *N!CE  :biggrin:
> *


thanks. coming out real soon :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Feb 21 2011, 06:39 PM~19926492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Feb 21 2011, 06:39 PM~19926492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Feb 21 2011, 09:39 PM~19926492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 21 2011, 09:44 PM~19926556
> *MISTER ED, CHICO305, orientalmontecarlo, "ACE", Mr lowrider305, Da Beast21, TEAM BORRACHOS
> :wave:
> *


Que bola loko!!!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 21 2011, 06:49 PM~19926612
> *Lookin Good!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 PM~19926246
> *:biggrin:  wats good mrlowrider fool u know where i can download music from cause i try to get some ice berg n some bloodraw from frostwire n i barely able to find songs so if anybody got another music dwnload thing dats not frostwire cause limewires not up let me knw  thanks :biggrin:
> *


chilling man working hard at my shop...lol... just finshing my 64,94 and about to jump on my 76









Im on the same page as you for music man....im trying to get some Wiz Khalifa,ice berg,bloodraw,ice cube,make 10,snoop,dj Rhymer,papa duck....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Feb 21 2011, 09:39 PM~19926492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TIGHT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 21 2011, 09:44 PM~19926556
> *MISTER ED, CHICO305, orientalmontecarlo, "ACE", Mr lowrider305, Da Beast21, TEAM BORRACHOS
> :wave:
> *


  WHATS GOOD CADDY LOVER


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

MISTER ED

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone got the blues


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 21 2011, 10:11 PM~19926840
> *MISTER ED
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19926887
> *Someone got the blues
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19926887
> *Someone got the blues
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 
THOUGHT I WAS LOOKING IN MY GARAGE UNTIL LARGE SHOWED UP!!!
 BITCH IS HARD


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2011, 10:15 PM~19926887
> *Someone got the blues
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2011, 10:15 PM~19926887
> *Someone got the blues
> 
> 
> ...


  SICK,CLEAN,RAW,HARD


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Feb 6 2011, 01:16 PM~19801929
> *still got the 2 pro hopper all crome pumps...
> 
> 2 pro hopper g force (all chrome) pumps $150each
> ...


do you still have the pumps???


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Miami fest is poopin tonight....


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2011, 06:05 PM~19926220
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mr lowrider305, BUBBA-D, Born 2 Die, GbodyonD's, TEAM BORRACHOS, RoLLiN ShReK
> Whats good O.G. haven't seen you in a long time
> *


CHIILLING HOMIE..... BOUT TO DO IT AGAIN










:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 22 2011, 12:26 AM~19928622
> *CHIILLING HOMIE..... BOUT TO DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cener gold git_@Feb 22 2011, 12:01 AM~19928311
> *do you still have the pumps???
> *


i still got the 2 on the left... pro hoppers...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2011, 09:15 PM~19926887
> *Someone got the blues
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Feb 21 2011, 06:39 PM~19926492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  looking good perrito


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2011, 10:34 PM~19928736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 PM~19926810
> *chilling man working hard at my shop...lol... just finshing my 64,94 and about to jump on my 76
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 22 2011, 06:01 AM~19931043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is your infinity bitch is hard and are you staggered or regular set all the way round


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 22 2011, 06:01 AM~19931043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got this for sale come get it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2011, 10:15 PM~19926887
> *Someone got the blues
> 
> 
> ...


Oh chit!

:wow: :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 22 2011, 09:25 AM~19931323
> *what year is your infinity bitch is hard and are you staggered or regular set all the way round
> *



thanks fool nah they regular all around but ima buy the staggered lips for the bak rims... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 22 2011, 10:13 AM~19931497
> *got this for sale come get it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice o :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 22 2011, 09:01 AM~19931043
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE....*


:biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Sudden impact ridah


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 22 2011, 01:04 PM~19932201
> *Sudden impact ridah
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 22 2011, 10:04 AM~19932201
> *Sudden impact ridah
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 22 2011, 11:04 AM~19932201
> *Sudden impact ridah
> 
> 
> ...


how long did it take to do and the person that did it is 
taking the shop to do mines almoust a 1yrs in a half sad


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 22 2011, 12:32 PM~19932698
> *how long did it take to do and the person that  did it is
> taking the shop to do mines almoust a 1yrs in a half sad
> *


The guy took about a week


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 22 2011, 12:04 PM~19932201
> *Sudden impact ridah
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 22 2011, 12:25 PM~19932649
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I need a photoshot soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 22 2011, 02:40 PM~19932758
> *I need a photoshot soon
> *




*!M READY.....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 22 2011, 12:46 PM~19932792
> *!M READY.....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U gotta go thru loco crib


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Looking for some Center Gold 13'7 for sale going to make the Honda look like this 








But with a lil more surprises :biggrin: S.To.N TTT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have all hydraulics parts for sale pump ,piston , springs every thing
you need call for price 786-380-6468 call or tex and new battery with no battery exchange needed


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 03:06 PM~19932924
> *Looking for some Center Gold 13'7 for sale going to make the Honda look like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 22 2011, 09:01 AM~19931043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19926887
> *Someone got the blues
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick !!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 22 2011, 01:04 PM~19932201
> *Sudden impact ridah
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

for sale my 22s 245/30/22 $2000 or will trade for some dub floaters or staggered 22s dat will fit my infinity will put money on top if needed...7863156307


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 22 2011, 01:46 PM~19932792
> *!M READY.....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



mr ed doin big thangs wit the camera......that ***** probably making porn videos too...lol :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 22 2011, 04:00 PM~19933231
> *mr ed doin big thangs wit the camera......that ***** probably making porn videos too...lol :biggrin:
> *




*THATS PERSONAL......*




:angry: :angry: :angry: 























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

a little video of my infinity doin with a factory radio n 3 15s inda trunk soon puting in double din :biggrin: let me know wat yall think




click on the video n itl play


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 22 2011, 03:07 PM~19933285
> *THATS PERSONAL......
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19933327
> *a little video of my infinity doin with a factory radio n 3 15s inda trunk soon puting in double din :biggrin:  let me know wat yall think
> 
> 
> ...


That thang beatin down hard jd


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Feb 22 2011, 03:43 PM~19933590
> *That thang beatin down hard jd
> *



thanks fool for a factory radio its beating hard u should sit inside now ima put the double din in n get some more power too it lets c :biggrin:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

looking for some pumps if any body got let me know.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 19 2011, 11:06 PM~19912660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CAN THE <span style=\'color:red\'>OWNER OF THIS FUCK!N CAR G!VE ME A FUCKEN CALL...........</span>*



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 22 2011, 02:21 PM~19933874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 22 2011, 11:13 AM~19931497
> *got this for sale come get it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How much O I need That!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 22 2011, 05:48 PM~19934046
> *How much O I need That!!!
> *




*DAMN ***** LIKE THAT I NEED TO WORK WHERE YOU WORK...... AY DINERO*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Feb 22 2011, 04:48 PM~19934046
> *How much O I need That!!!
> *



fool u beter get dat n put it on some 4s :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 01:06 PM~19932924
> *Looking for some Center Gold 13'7 for sale going to make the Honda look like this
> 
> 
> ...


i need to finish my honda to try to be like you aj


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 22 2011, 03:48 PM~19934461
> *fool u beter get dat n put it on some 4s :biggrin:
> *


or 2's :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 22 2011, 10:04 AM~19932201
> *Sudden impact ridah
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Feb 22 2011, 03:49 PM~19934474
> *i need to finish my honda to try to be like you aj
> *


 :uh: ***** am sorry homie but u have something i wish i can do but it cost money up the ass and that i don't have at the moment your shit needs a paint job and that bitch would be on point


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RoLLiN ShReK, *Tru2DaGame*, SOLO UHP,* ErickaNjr
* :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Feb 22 2011, 06:48 PM~19934461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*F!XED*


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 04:56 PM~19934530
> *:uh: ***** am sorry homie but u have something i wish i can do but it cost money up the ass and that i don't have at the moment your shit needs a paint job and that bitch would be on point
> *


hopefully it will get one soon   so i could ride out with and hit 3 all day... :yes:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Feb 22 2011, 04:10 PM~19934606
> *hopefully it will get one soon     so i could ride out with and hit 3 all day... :yes:
> *


thats what saying you bring that bitch out drive around me and hit a three in the front i rather get in my car go home and call it a night homie :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 05:21 PM~19934675
> *thats what rim saying you bring that bitch out drive around me and hit a three in the front i rather get in my car go home and call it a night homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no bro u dont have to do that


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

* *****'s Know Who We Are You May Not See Us But You Never For Get Who We Are   

















































And OVERRATED YOU WILL HAVE A PIC ON HERE SOON :biggrin:*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 05:50 PM~19934897
> * *****'s Know Who We Are You May Not See Us But You Never Will For Get Who We Are
> 
> 
> ...


*
What happen to that whit linc I used to see it everyday by my girls house*


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 22 2011, 04:54 PM~19934929
> *What happen to that whit linc I used to see it everyday by my girls house
> *


Soon You Will See :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 07:50 PM~19934897
> *YOU FORGOT TWO.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 04:50 PM~19934897
> * *****'s Know Who We Are You May Not See Us But You Never Will For Get Who We Are
> 
> 
> ...


*
u got damn right.*


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 05:50 PM~19934897
> * *****'s Know Who We Are You May Not See Us But You Never For Get Who We Are
> 
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 22 2011, 06:32 PM~19934359
> *DAMN ***** LIKE THAT I NEED TO WORK WHERE YOU WORK...... AY DINERO
> *


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@Feb 22 2011, 05:25 PM~19935161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Best Of The Best Chicho  that bitch is looking hard Chico


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 22 2011, 05:59 PM~19934547
> *F!XED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> * *****'s Know Who We Are You May Not See Us But You Never For Get Who We Are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 22 2011, 05:59 PM~19934547
> *F!XED
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

got some black spoke chrome lip standard lace wires 13x7. they dont fit due to my drum brakes. $250 or trade for 14'' chrome or black wires. theses wheels are in great condition so are the tires 786-356-7764 call or text ill send you a pik. thx


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

8th Annual Custom car show in the Treasure Coast. Id like to have as many lowriders show up to support this local show, So we can show them that the Lowrider movement is still alive and thriving though out Florida... All entrance fee's will be to support the College's Auto Body Shop.The show will be held at the Indian River State College Campus Parking lot.


----------



## ALLWHITEBLAZER$$ (Feb 1, 2011)

> U ALREADY KNW *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 22 2011, 02:21 PM~19933874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VIVA COLOMBIA!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

what zup shrek


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 22 2011, 09:58 PM~19937309
> *VIVA COLOMBIA!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Feb 22 2011, 09:00 PM~19937336
> *what zup shrek
> *


Wut It Do *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ALLWHITEBLAZER$$, RoLLiN ShReK, OVERRATED, sour diesel, IIMPALAA, cyclopes98
What it do My *****'s


----------



## ALLWHITEBLAZER$$ (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Feb 20 2011, 07:12 PM~19918675
> *Fukin clean congrats on the plaque
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*SHORTY*

:wave:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 11:18 PM~19937562
> *SHORTY
> 
> :wave:
> *


here homie working on the pumps


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 11:05 PM~19937387
> *Wut It Do *****
> *


talk to you tomorrow homie im going to sleep


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL .....?TRYING TO FINISH WHATS UP MIAMI
NEED TO FINISH MY INSIDE THE ROOF AND THE DOORS 
AND I NEED TO DO PATTERNS ON THE ROOF ANYONE........LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 23 2011, 01:20 AM~19938139
> *VIEJITOS MIAMI FL .....?TRYING TO FINISH WHATS UP MIAMI
> NEED TO FINISH MY INSIDE THE ROOF AND THE DOORS
> AND I NEED TO DO PATTERNS ON THE ROOF ANYONE........LOL
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 09:18 PM~19937562
> *SHORTY
> 
> :wave:
> *


Wazzup aj


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Can someone pm me 2DAYWASAGOODDAY's Number. I need to talk to him asap.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*GOOD MORNING DADE AND BROWARD.......*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 23 2011, 01:20 AM~19938139
> *VIEJITOS MIAMI FL .....?TRYING TO FINISH WHATS UP MIAMI
> NEED TO FINISH MY INSIDE THE ROOF AND THE DOORS
> AND I NEED TO DO PATTERNS ON THE ROOF ANYONE........LOL
> ...




*PERSONALLY I WOULDNT PATTERN OUT A CLASSIC LIKE THIS*

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 23 2011, 01:36 PM~19940896
> *PERSONALLY I WOULDNT PATTERN OUT A CLASSIC LIKE THIS
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 22 2011, 04:21 PM~19933874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mia home grown :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 23 2011, 11:36 AM~19940896
> *PERSONALLY I WOULDNT PATTERN OUT A CLASSIC LIKE THIS
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


at lease a air brush on the trunk :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 23 2011, 03:45 PM~19941685
> *at lease a air brush on the trunk :biggrin:  :uh:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 23 2011, 12:45 PM~19941685
> *at lease a air brush on the trunk :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Que paso MIA?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Feb 23 2011, 05:18 PM~19943615
> *q
> Que paso MIA?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Alex when we hoppin? Ima give you a house call right quick


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

8th Annual Custom car show in the Treasure Coast. Id like to have as many lowriders show up to support this local show, So we can show them that the Lowrider movement is still alive and thriving though out Florida... All entrance fee's will be to support the College's Auto Body Shop.The show will be held at the Indian River State College Campus Parking lot.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 23 2011, 07:37 PM~19943752
> *Alex when we hoppin? Ima give you a house call right quick
> *


which alex u talkin too??? if its me bring it motherfucker!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Feb 23 2011, 07:00 PM~19943933
> *which alex u talkin too??? if its me bring it motherfucker!!!!
> *


Chipper jones you ain't ready for me im like the energizer bunny I keep going nd going lol. Naw but was up with the truck on the bumper?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 22 2011, 02:21 PM~19933874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think im in love :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Feb 23 2011, 08:05 PM~19943987
> *Chipper jones you ain't ready for me im like the energizer bunny I keep going nd going lol. Naw but was up with the truck on the bumper?
> *


naw i hopped it on monday that little checkers hangout and some funny business went on so i had to stop


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ALLWHITEBLAZER$$, RoLLiN ShReK, monte24, impalas79, GiZmO84, sickassscion, miaryder05
:wave:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

MIAMI GET READY CAUSE WE GETTING READY TO START INTERVIEWING FOR SEASON 1 OF LLM TV ONLINE. IF YOU READY WITH YOUR CAR AND CAR CLUB LET US KNOW!!!! LOW RIDERS, HIGH RIDERS, BIKES, ANYTHING CUSTOM ON WHEELS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 23 2011, 10:04 PM~19944522
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ALLWHITEBLAZER$$, RoLLiN ShReK, monte24, impalas79, GiZmO84, sickassscion, miaryder05
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up...u get the center golds or not yet.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2011, 11:51 PM~19945637
> *MIAMI GET READY CAUSE WE GETTING READY TO START INTERVIEWING FOR SEASON 1 OF LLM TV ONLINE. IF YOU READY WITH YOUR CAR AND CAR CLUB LET US KNOW!!!! LOW RIDERS, HIGH RIDERS, BIKES, ANYTHING CUSTOM ON WHEELS!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


Nice video...you should just keep it cars only tho...The video games throw me off but anyways keep doing ur thing


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

APPRECIATE IT. JUST ADDING MORE STUFF AND COVER MORE MATERIAL BUT THE CARS WILL STILL BE IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 23 2011, 08:57 PM~19945718
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up...u get the center golds or not yet.
> *


Nope still looking :wow: homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Feb 24 2011, 12:11 AM~19945879
> *APPRECIATE IT. JUST ADDING MORE STUFF AND COVER MORE MATERIAL BUT THE CARS WILL STILL BE IN THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: keep me updated


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

HERE'S WHAT'S COMING NEXT...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




www.lastlaffmagazine.com
www.youtube.com/lows305


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2011, 09:37 PM~19946178
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING NEXT...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

GLAD YOU LIKED IT!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Feb 24 2011, 12:37 AM~19946178
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING NEXT...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

93broughm waz good homie hope every thing is good


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HeartBraker79_@Feb 24 2011, 01:40 AM~19946875
> *93broughm waz good homie hope every thing is good
> *


here bRO just chillen at the crib tryin to get stuff poppin sup with u


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

good morning homies


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

SHORTY84, Da Beast21 wassup wat r yall doin up at this time


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Feb 24 2011, 04:25 AM~19948039
> *:wave:
> *


must be nice 2have a lincoln n a lac


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2011, 11:37 PM~19946178
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING NEXT...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


nice azz cutty homie.................    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Feb 24 2011, 04:24 AM~19948038
> *SHORTY84, Da Beast21 wassup wat r yall doin up at this time
> *


I was at work already was good bro


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 24 2011, 09:57 AM~19949405
> *I was at work already was good bro
> *


so was I everything is good wassup with u hows the 64


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2011, 09:37 PM~19946178
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING NEXT...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


nice vid lows

estas perdido


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Feb 23 2011, 09:11 PM~19945879
> *APPRECIATE IT. JUST ADDING MORE STUFF AND COVER MORE MATERIAL BUT THE CARS WILL STILL BE IN THERE  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt even know my Navigator was caught on this video. Nice shot.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

PA passin through


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

damn must be nice to live in a snow free ice free climate send some of that warm breeze up here


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 24 2011, 05:38 PM~19951508
> *damn must be nice to live in a snow free ice free climate send some of that warm breeze up here
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Feb 24 2011, 02:55 PM~19951637
> *:uh:
> *



yeah tell me about :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2011, 03:54 AM~19948010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not into donks but super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 24 2011, 04:33 PM~19951915
> *not into donks but super clean  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 24 2011, 06:33 PM~19951915
> *not into donks but super clean  :thumbsup:
> *




oh todd thats not a donk..... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 24 2011, 04:08 PM~19952143
> *oh todd thats not a donk.....  :biggrin:
> *


Fo real


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*PRES!DENTS OF MIAMI CHAPTERS.....


SOMETHING BOUT A B!G BODY.........*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 24 2011, 06:33 PM~19951915
> *not into donks but super clean  :thumbsup:
> *


TODD that's not a DONK...A donk a 1971 to 1976 Chevy caprice/impala...I got some on my facebook page fool check them out anyways you still going to be moveing down to fla still.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Still looking for some center golds


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 24 2011, 04:42 PM~19952471
> *PRES!DENTS OF MIAMI CHAPTERS.....
> SOMETHING BOUT A B!G BODY.........
> 
> ...


All beautyful


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

If anyone is looking for an 87 SS TOP let me know looking for uncut fleetwood












































































I don't want any money trade only for a caddy or chevy truck car has brand new floor pans that I bought from Dixie Monte carlo and all new mounts very fast engine runs beautiful no knock only 1 spot of small rust on entire body pillars need to be patched other than that 22s a system and paint and she's ready for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## ACES305 (Feb 25, 2011)

WASSUPP!! MIAMI


----------



## ACES305 (Feb 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 24 2011, 07:58 PM~19954096
> *Still looking for some center golds
> *


OYE ILL SELL U SOME BUT I DONT HAVE LOL

its jesus by the way


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 24 2011, 04:42 PM~19952471
> *PRES!DENTS OF MIAMI CHAPTERS.....
> SOMETHING BOUT A B!G BODY.........
> 
> ...


Damn!... Good Point !.... :wow:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Monte24 mama bicho...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Feb 25 2011, 08:34 AM~19957858
> *Monte24 mama bicho...
> *



IMA FINISH YOUR REAR BUMPER TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

where was this at.............


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 25 2011, 09:20 AM~19958162
> *where was this at.............
> *



read the wall in the backround lol GOODROADS !!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 25 2011, 01:07 PM~19958440
> *read the wall in the backround lol GOODROADS !!!
> *




*! CANT REED EYE ONLY TAKE PICK CHURS......*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ACES305_@Feb 24 2011, 10:39 PM~19955800
> *OYE ILL SELL U SOME BUT I DONT HAVE LOL
> 
> its jesus by the way
> *


Stupid ass


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 25 2011, 10:10 AM~19958465
> *! CANT REED EYE ONLY TAKE PICK CHURS......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmfaaoo oye we gotta get sum picks going with the mc let me kno :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 25 2011, 01:22 PM~19958547
> *lmfaaoo  oye we gotta get sum picks going with the mc let me kno  :biggrin:
> *




U let me kno.....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 25 2011, 01:22 PM~19958547
> *lmfaaoo  oye we gotta get sum picks going with the mc let me kno  :biggrin:
> *


you get the wipers working on it?


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 24 2011, 09:34 AM~19949212
> *nice azz cutty homie.................       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


glad you liked it! plenty more is on the way. :biggrin:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 24 2011, 02:08 PM~19951315
> *nice vid lows
> 
> estas perdido
> ...


thanks!

perdido pero handling my business! been covering other areas but i still don't forget miami, the "miami cruise" is on our latest issue


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 25 2011, 11:00 AM~19958769
> *you get the wipers working on it?
> *



BRO ITS GOT ME GOING NUTZ I CANT FIGURE IT OUT YET BUT IT WORKS THO CAUSE IT WAS MISSIN THAT FUSE IN THE BOX AND WHEN I PUT IT ON IT WIPED ONCE AND CAME BACK DOWN AND CLOSED IT SO I JUST GOTTA FIGURE HOW TO CONNECT THE CABLE TO THE STEERING COLUMN BUT THE KNOB IS BROKEN SO I GOTTA GET A NEW ONE OTHER THAN THAT ITS RUNNIN GOOD AS HELL I DROVE IT DOWN WITH NO ISSUES FROM PSL


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 25 2011, 01:28 PM~19958936
> *BRO ITS GOT ME GOING NUTZ I CANT FIGURE IT OUT YET BUT IT WORKS THO CAUSE IT WAS MISSIN THAT FUSE IN THE BOX AND WHEN I PUT IT ON IT WIPED ONCE AND CAME BACK DOWN AND CLOSED IT SO I JUST GOTTA FIGURE HOW TO CONNECT THE CABLE TO THE STEERING COLUMN BUT THE KNOB IS BROKEN SO I GOTTA GET A NEW ONE OTHER THAN THAT ITS RUNNIN GOOD AS HELL I DROVE IT DOWN WITH NO ISSUES FROM PSL</span>*




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Someone was actually in our neck of the woods on the T.C.? hmmmm :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 25 2011, 12:05 PM~19958046
> *IMA FINISH YOUR REAR BUMPER TONIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


Correction..were finishing my bumpers...thank you...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 25 2011, 02:28 PM~19958936
> *BRO ITS GOT ME GOING NUTZ I CANT FIGURE IT OUT YET BUT IT WORKS THO CAUSE IT WAS MISSIN THAT FUSE IN THE BOX AND WHEN I PUT IT ON IT WIPED ONCE AND CAME BACK DOWN AND CLOSED IT SO I JUST GOTTA FIGURE HOW TO CONNECT THE CABLE TO THE STEERING COLUMN BUT THE KNOB IS BROKEN SO I GOTTA GET A NEW ONE OTHER THAN THAT ITS RUNNIN GOOD AS HELL I DROVE IT DOWN WITH NO ISSUES FROM PSL
> *


Ill tell u exactly what is wrong with it. I took that steering column apart to figure that shit out. I bought that new stick for the wipers but found out that the wiper switch in the column is bad. The cable was removed and the plastic is broken. You need to buy a new switch or get one at the junk yard. Unfortunately, the switch is $160 new. I bought it but when i got rid of the car I returned it since i never had the time to put it in. Hope that helps.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 25 2011, 03:44 PM~19959423
> *Ill tell u exactly what is wrong with it. I took that steering column  apart to figure that shit out. I bought that new stick for the wipers but found out that the wiper switch in the column is bad. The cable was removed and the plastic is broken. You need to buy a new switch or get one at the junk yard. Unfortunately, the switch is $160 new. I bought it but when i got rid of the car I returned it since i never had the time to put it in. Hope that helps.
> *


Also, the switch is going to be a bitch to put in as you need to remove the steering wheel to get to the switch. then once you are at the switch the cable has a 16 pin connector at the end so you wont be able to push that cable thru unless u dissassemble the entire column. Take it to Chevy and pay the extra money to get it done right. Only if you plan on keeping the car tho.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 25 2011, 12:46 PM~19959448
> *Also, the switch is going to be a bitch to put in as you need to remove the steering wheel to get to the switch. then once you are at the switch the cable has a 16 pin connector at the end so you wont be able to push that cable thru unless u dissassemble the entire column. Take it to Chevy and pay the extra money to get it done right. Only if you plan on keeping the car tho.
> *



yea this car is staying its not going no where so i will fix it sum how ill figure it out but thanxx for the info helps me out maaaando

and also the stick for the lever i just orderd another one cause that one is just floating there i belivve the next person broke it by mistake !!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK, AM Express, Tru2DaGame, GHOST RIDER, 93brougham
:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Feb 25 2011, 04:38 PM~19959781
> *yea this car is staying its not going no where so i will fix it sum how ill figure it out but thanxx for the info helps me out maaaando
> 
> and also the stick for the lever i just orderd another one cause that one is just floating there i belivve the next person broke it by mistake !!
> *


Also, 

Take a look at the upper trailing arms. I had the right side come loose and i put a new bolt and washers. The bushings didnt look too healthy. I would replace them all. Sometimes when u lock up the back you will hear a skreetching noise.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 25 2011, 02:35 PM~19960117
> *Also,
> 
> Take a look at the upper trailing arms. I had the right side come loose and i put a new bolt and washers. The bushings didnt look too healthy. I would replace them all. Sometimes when u lock up the back you will hear a skreetching noise.
> *



THE SCREECHING NOISE WAS THE GEAR IT WAS GONE AND I REPLACED THAT AND I HAVE NEW UPPERS LOWERS FOR BOTH FRONT AND REAR IN PROGRESS FROM GT IN CALI 

PM ME UR NUMBER THO DALE


----------



## ACES305 (Feb 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 25 2011, 10:13 AM~19958481
> *Stupid ass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 25 2011, 10:12 AM~19958100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SHOULD OF GONE!!   I WENT THE DAY BEFORE TO PICK UP A WHEEL AND THEY WERE TELLING ME ABOUT IT !! :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, 93brougham, RoLLiN ShReK, Chulow, Da Beast21


:wave: :wave: wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 26 2011, 12:36 AM~19962995
> *MISTER ED, 93brougham, RoLLiN ShReK, Chulow, Da Beast21
> :wave: :wave: wave:
> *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 25 2011, 09:43 PM~19963058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Feb 26 2011, 01:33 AM~19963467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MIAMI FEST DOING BAD....PAGE 2 SHITTT...ANYWAYS THESE ANT LOWRIDERS BUT I TOOK THESE LAST NITE...PICS NOT THE BEST TOOK WITH CELL PHONE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Feb 26 2011, 01:33 AM~19963467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yesterday around rush hour traffic after work driveing home I almost got hit by lifted truck and a car on my way home one my rear tire almost came off...Im good tho car str8 thank god for watching over me...I always ride with a bag of tools & a 2 ton jack being that the car my daily but I was not prepared for this shit.My boy came to help me tho I drove back on I95 with only 2 lug nuts holding my tire but my boy was behead me following me I made it back to his shop ok but *anywasys I DONT CARE FOR MIAMI FEST ANYMORE HOW I USE TO BUT JUST WANTED TO TELL "EVERYONE CHECK YOUR LUG NUTS FROM TIME TO TIME "I USE TO BUT BEEN STOP THEN THIS HAPPEND YESTERDAY REALLY OPEND MY EYES ANYWAYS YAL HOMIES,FAM,HATERS EVERYONE BE SAFE *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 26 2011, 01:09 AM~19963279
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Shorty My ***** Shorty


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

cuban hang out 7-12


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2011, 09:11 PM~19968456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

:nicoderm: i see u S2N


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Feb 26 2011, 08:23 PM~19969150
> *:nicoderm:  i see u S2N
> *


What it do *****


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

CHILLING AT MI CASA


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

i got everything esept the hoses next wk rack and im done


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

the triple gold come this wk


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Feb 26 2011, 08:31 PM~19969212
> *i got everything esept the hoses next wk rack and im done
> *


Yea yea its about that time to get started. And get riding S.To.N statis


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yessad: SIR


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

~CAROL CITY~, DOUBLE-O, COUPE DE BEAR
:wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 25 2011, 10:21 PM~19963384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :tears:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 26 2011, 10:35 PM~19969938
> *~CAROL CITY~, DOUBLE-O, COUPE DE BEAR
> :wave:
> *


   :wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 27 2011, 01:35 AM~19969938
> * :wave:
> *


mi amigo


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

PLEASE VIEW YNG KRIZ'S NEW VIDEO "HATIN ON ME"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X3jnsiSEk0...player_embedded


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL CAR CLUB= CARS FROM 1920-1964 CALL TO JOIN THE FAMILY?786-380-6468


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2011, 11:18 PM~19970191
> *mi amigo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWITCHITTER, *~CAROL CITY~, *Presidential Regal

O.P ?.......LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 26 2011, 07:23 PM~19968786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2011, 06:03 PM~19967467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, good thing it didnt get worse :yessad:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2011, 08:11 PM~19968456
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those tires 24's? How much they run? I could use some on my Denali..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2011, 10:14 AM~19971170
> *damn bro, good thing it didnt get worse :yessad:
> *


ya man...its in the shop now but w.e....how you been tho


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 26 2011, 09:23 PM~19968786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 26 2011, 11:18 PM~19970191
> *mi amigo
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

If anyone is interested in buying a Buick 87.

Ready to paint and put switches

Selling it for 1,500$$ or 2000$ painted

Call 786 597 7886


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

is anyone going out to the track today for that show?


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 08:45 AM~19908860
> *that's second to none material right there. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 27 2011, 02:18 AM~19970191
> *mi amigo
> 
> 
> ...




*NOW I MUST SAY THIS IS A FUCKEN BAD ASS PICTURE....*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 27 2011, 05:52 PM~19973304
> *NOW I MUST SAY THIS IS A FUCKEN BAD ASS PICTURE....
> *


thanks ED :thumbsup: i almost didnt get it i was driving :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 27 2011, 06:02 PM~19973791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
I REMEMBER THAT ISSUE.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Feb 27 2011, 07:08 PM~19973827
> *:biggrin:
> I REMEMBER THAT ISSUE.
> *



i got a few more......


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

8th Annual Custom car show in the Treasure Coast. Id like to have as many lowriders show up to support this local show, So we can show them that the Lowrider movement is still alive and thriving though out Florida... All entrance fee's will be to support the College's Auto Body Shop.The show will be held at the Indian River State College Campus Parking lot.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

[/quote]

Almost ready


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 27 2011, 11:05 PM~19975286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics looking good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

>


Almost ready  
[/quote]
:biggrin: you about to start something...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 27 2011, 11:27 PM~19975510
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice pix....


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> Almost ready


:biggrin: you about to start something...
[/quote]
:dunno: :uh: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*LOOKIN GOOD....*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/2237372833.html

Saw my old lincoln up for sale....


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 27 2011, 10:50 PM~19975769
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Thanks :biggrin: now if I could get some "real" pics once shes all done  still a longggg ways to go though ughhhh


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> :biggrin: you about to start something...


:dunno: :uh: :naughty: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

>


Almost ready  
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

>


Almost ready  
[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 28 2011, 12:01 AM~19975948
> *Thanks  :biggrin: now if I could get some WHATEVER DO YOU MEAN BY <span style=\'color:blue\'>"REAL PICTURES"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 28 2011, 12:01 AM~19975948
> *Thanks  :biggrin: now if I could get some "real" pics once shes all done   still a longggg ways to go though ughhhh
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

kx7Wxd5rFzY&feature


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 12:33 AM~19976944
> *kx7Wxd5rFzY&feature
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: THAT BITCH LOOKS HARD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr O...You know the owner of this car????


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Feb 27 2011, 08:10 PM~19975325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost ready  


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420: :420:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2011, 01:53 AM~19977679
> *Mr O...You know the owner of this car????
> 
> 
> ...


tuck and roll :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 01:33 AM~19976944
> *kx7Wxd5rFzY&feature
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2011, 12:53 AM~19977679
> *Mr O...You know the owner of this car????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 27 2011, 02:39 AM~19970798
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAST LAFF MAGAZINE_@Feb 25 2011, 12:19 PM~19958879
> *thanks!
> 
> perdido pero handling my business! been covering other areas but i still don't forget miami, the "miami cruise" is on our latest issue
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 AM~19949212
> *nice azz cutty homie.................       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


reminds me of a toy in a cracker jack box


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 23 2011, 07:47 AM~19939641
> *GOOD MORNING DADE AND BROWARD.......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I like - I like


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 22 2011, 09:58 PM~19937309
> *VIVA COLOMBIA!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 11:26 PM~19906842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


All Right, okay


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 17 2011, 11:05 PM~19898432
> *Hello Sir
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Feb 17 2011, 10:13 PM~19897867
> *coming out in soon can not wait?
> 
> 
> ...


Lay it Low, I said it first, no i did


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2011, 08:35 PM~19975582
> *pics looking good
> *


thankz homie


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Feb 27 2011, 12:11 AM~19970506
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWITCHITTER, ~CAROL CITY~, Presidential Regal
> 
> ...


LOL THE PLACE TO BE :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2011, 10:33 PM~19976944
> *kx7Wxd5rFzY&feature
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 27 2011, 11:53 PM~19977679
> *Mr O...You know the owner of this car????
> 
> 
> ...



NAW , damn that's crazy . faulty wiring


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 28 2011, 11:07 AM~19978979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 10:15 AM~19978753
> *NAW , damn that's crazy . faulty wiring
> *


Ya I saw that them boys posted on ecr...shit fuckd up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 27 2011, 10:27 PM~19975510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

New club officially out.

just trying to bring out the best quality we can.

**TOP PRIORTIY**
Miami,FL










some of our cars,some finished and some being worked on.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 28 2011, 05:11 PM~19981147
> *New club officially out.
> 
> just trying to bring out the best quality we can.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2011, 10:33 PM~19976944
> *kx7Wxd5rFzY&feature
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 28 2011, 01:11 PM~19981147
> *New club officially out.
> 
> just trying to bring out the best quality we can.
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 28 2011, 06:49 PM~19981795
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they can chain me up anytime...... :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

BEGINNING THIS MONTH...

*THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
... JUST A DAY AT THE PARK TO CHILL...*
(BRING YOUR OWN BBQ'S, FOOD, AND DRINKS)


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 28 2011, 07:02 PM~19981887
> *BEGINNING THIS MONTH...
> 
> THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 28 2011, 07:02 PM~19981887
> *BEGINNING THIS MONTH...
> 
> THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
> ...






*YOU MEAN NEXT MONTH TOMORROW......*



*<span style=\'color:blue\'>THIS MONTH IS OVER TONIGHT.....*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 28 2011, 06:07 PM~19981920
> *YOU MEAN NEXT MONTH TOMORROW......
> THIS MONTH IS OVER TONIGHT.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: ...RIIIIGHT, BECAUSE THERE ARE NO MORE SUNDAYS BEFORE TONIGHT, RIGHT?....LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 28 2011, 07:08 AM~19978734
> *LOL  THE PLACE TO BE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 28 2011, 04:02 PM~19981887
> *BEGINNING THIS MONTH...
> 
> THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 01:33 AM~19976944
> *kx7Wxd5rFzY&feature
> 
> 
> ...



Yoooooooooo O!! 14's are big rims for me but that shit riight there ESTA DEL PUTAS PARCE !!!!!!!Fuckin Siiiickkk!!!


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

WUT DEY DO CUZoO TEAM BORRACHOS...


----------



## GOODTIMESFROG (Apr 26, 2008)

:wave: What's GOOD Miami?


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Feb 28 2011, 09:34 PM~19983001
> *WUT DEY DO CUZoO TEAM BORRACHOS...
> *


Que Bolaaaa Primooo!!!!!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devotedfrog_@Feb 28 2011, 06:59 PM~19983255
> *:wave: What's GOOD Miami?
> *


waz good homie


----------



## GOODTIMESFROG (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 28 2011, 07:01 PM~19983276
> *waz good homie
> *


It's so cold in Vegas I'm cruisin' thru your forum wishin' I was there. GT UP!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Monte24 what u up to bro?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Borracho...what they doin pimpin


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 03:45 PM~19902453
> *it's official i'm keeping the lac
> 
> 
> ...


my money green...............


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 28 2011, 10:58 PM~19983879
> *my money green...............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 28 2011, 12:28 AM~19976280
> *WHATEVER DO YOU MEAN BY "REAL PICTURES"
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Watch it homie........


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 28 2011, 08:58 PM~19983879
> *my money green...............
> *


at home again huh white boyy lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

last night after carol mart , it gets super packed out there .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 11:54 PM~19984565
> *last night after carol mart , it gets super packed out there .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

que bola mi *****....


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

thought mia :biggrin: :biggrin: fest was suppose to be lowriders not the big rims


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Feb 28 2011, 09:12 PM~19984791
> *que bola mi *****....
> *


Q bueta :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 1 2011, 12:18 AM~19984846
> *thought mia :biggrin:  :biggrin:  fest was suppose to be lowriders not the big rims
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Feb 28 2011, 10:27 PM~19984883
> *Q bueta :biggrin:
> *


aqui tranqilo en la casa..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 28 2011, 07:58 PM~19983879
> *my money green...............
> *


LOL............ Ma *****!!..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 28 2011, 09:35 PM~19984977
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight work watson


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 28 2011, 07:58 PM~19983879
> *my money green...............
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2011, 01:00 AM~19985252
> *tight work watson
> *


Thanks im going to be ordering 5 more kits 76...The next one will be a lolo on all gold D :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 28 2011, 02:11 PM~19981147
> *New club officially out.
> 
> just trying to bring out the best quality we can.
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 1 2011, 12:35 AM~19984977
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Out Of Topic, But just wanted to share this video I made for a friend. 





*Good* and * Bad* comments WELCOME 

WATCH IN HD


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 1 2011, 07:15 AM~19987048
> *Out Of Topic, But just wanted to share this video I made for a friend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: VERY GOOD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Feb 28 2011, 07:58 PM~19983879
> *my money green...............
> *







sell it back to me when you're done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 1 2011, 05:15 AM~19987048
> *Out Of Topic, But just wanted to share this video I made for a friend.
> 
> 
> ...



tight work on the video LOKO LOKO LOKO


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED+Mar 1 2011, 09:00 AM~19987140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apprciate it. still learning


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

does any one know who picks up junk car and pays top $$??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacks_@Mar 1 2011, 09:19 AM~19987205
> *does any one know who picks up junk car and pays top $$??
> *




MAGIK007

786-285-7009 TELL HIM MISTER ED SENT YA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 28 2011, 11:12 PM~19986331
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 1 2011, 08:26 AM~19987215
> *MAGIK007
> 
> 786-285-7009 TELL HIM MISTER ED SENT YA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  Thanks ED!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hangout this sat. At the old Fuddruckers® on us1. Its been gettin good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 1 2011, 11:30 AM~19987687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*
BAD LITTLE WHITE GIRL.... I BET SHE DID IT..... 
LOOKS LIKE IT....SHE HAS THAT LOOK*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 1 2011, 10:05 AM~19987308
> *Hangout this sat. At the old Fuddruckers® on us1.  Its been gettin good
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 1 2011, 07:05 AM~19987308
> *Hangout this sat. At the old Fuddruckers® on us1.  Its been gettin good
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Feb 28 2011, 11:36 PM~19984369
> *Watch it homie........
> *



:0 I WAS TALKING BOUT THE CADILLAC..... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 1 2011, 02:50 PM~19988879
> *:0  I WAS TALKING BOUT THE CADILLAC.....  :biggrin:
> *


O ok homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 1 2011, 08:30 AM~19987687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:sprint:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacks_@Mar 1 2011, 09:40 AM~19987243
> * Thanks ED!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 1 2011, 04:28 PM~19989585
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*first bad big body never got respect....*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 1 2011, 10:30 AM~19987687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow :angry:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 1 2011, 01:28 PM~19989585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn throw back :cheesy:


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 1 2011, 03:28 PM~19989585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Feb 28 2011, 04:02 PM~19981887
> *BEGINNING THIS MONTH...
> 
> THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
> ...


  NICEEEEEE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 06:45 PM~19992052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 1 2011, 01:28 PM~19989585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 05:45 PM~19992052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This your ride now ?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 1 2011, 09:10 PM~19992280
> *This your ride now ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 08:45 PM~19992052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PIC LOOKS GOOD


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 09:45 PM~19992052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that majics tc?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 1 2011, 07:23 PM~19992381
> *Isnt that majics tc?
> *


LION KING :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 1 2011, 09:23 PM~19992381
> *Isnt that majics tc?
> *


Not anymore.....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 1 2011, 07:39 PM~19992532
> *LION KING :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 1 2011, 10:39 PM~19992532
> *LION KING :biggrin:
> *


Que gracioso en blanco este....ponte pa esto asere...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19992557
> *Not anymore.....
> *


Nice buy...thats a nice looking car...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 1 2011, 09:45 PM~19992601
> *Nice buy...thats a nice looking car...
> *


Thanks homie, will be getting more work done soon.


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 1 2011, 05:45 PM~19992052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!! Top Priority!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 1 2011, 03:28 PM~19989585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homie, Jit was ahead of his time!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

sickasscion wut it dew !!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 2 2011, 12:46 AM~19994079
> *sickasscion wut it dew !!!
> *


Wats up homie...just waiting mi amigo...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 2 2011, 12:46 AM~19994079
> *sickasscion wut it dew !!!
> *


Wats up homie...just waiting mi amigo...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Mar 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19992311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

*WHATS GOOD FAM....*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 2 2011, 05:00 AM~19995737
> *Wats up homie...just waiting mi amigo...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 2 2011, 11:40 AM~19996527
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


De madre bro....ima swing by ur house after work...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 2 2011, 08:50 AM~19996575
> *De madre bro....ima swing by ur house after work...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

LOOKING for a L.E.D. TV. 55" or bigger...Can be used, or fell off the truck...

Hit me up if anyone knows of one for sale

Thx


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 2 2011, 12:53 PM~19997281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2011, 03:53 PM~19998065
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*YOUR TW!!N*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

i squat even my fwd lol :biggrin: 











4s coming soon


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anybody know who has #6 hoses for sale and 9 wire switch cord :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Old fudruckers hangout this sat.then off to the grove....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 2 2011, 05:22 PM~19998551
> *Does anybody know who has #6 hoses for sale and 9 wire switch cord :dunno: :dunno:
> *


Ask ***** or willy from classic angels im sure they got.


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Mar 2 2011, 06:53 PM~19999248
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*IM JEALOUS..........*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Mar 2 2011, 03:53 PM~19999248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

i need to do my braids today anybody got smbdy to do them tight work let me kow


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 2 2011, 03:22 PM~19998551
> *Does anybody know who has #6 hoses for sale and 9 wire switch cord :dunno: :dunno:
> *


go to the shop miami chop shop


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 2 2011, 08:20 PM~19999888
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...




*WHAT SAY IT AINT SO.............................*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Mar 2 2011, 06:53 PM~19999248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Mar 2 2011, 05:53 PM~19999248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion+Mar 1 2011, 07:44 AM~19987005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 1 2011, 11:30 AM~19987687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn thats fuckd up


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 2 2011, 06:20 PM~19999888
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...



Damnnnnn whiteboy oh well time to move on huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 2 2011, 09:56 PM~20000639
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 2 2011, 10:14 PM~20000801
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


you already have 2 of them...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 2 2011, 10:22 PM~20000884
> *you already have 2 of them...
> *




GOTTA MAKE IT A 3 SUM.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 2 2011, 10:36 PM~20001012
> *GOTTA MAKE IT A 3 SUM....  :biggrin:
> *


ok kool


----------



## lowridermovement (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 2 2011, 11:25 PM~20001605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 2 2011, 12:53 PM~19997281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 2 2011, 05:20 PM~19999888
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Throw it in the Gutter and Go Build Another! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

LOOKING FOR 2 FRONT FENDERS FOR A BOX CHEVY, MUST HAVE CORNER LIGHTS, AND ALSO DOOR PANELS FOR A 2DR BOX CHEVY.. thanks


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 2 2011, 08:37 PM~20001736
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you might not make it
uuuuuuuuuumm :uh:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 3 2011, 01:00 AM~20002973
> *you might not make it
> uuuuuuuuuumm :uh:
> *


Stop playing! !!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 2 2011, 10:09 PM~20003103
> *Stop playing! !!
> *


LION KING rrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 3 2011, 01:16 AM~20003178
> *LION KING rrrrrrrrr :biggrin:
> *


Estas de pipi mi hermano...get to work and forget layitlow...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> EON are u takeing ur ride on sat


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 2 2011, 11:25 PM~20001605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 20 2011, 01:15 PM~19649728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 28 2011, 04:49 PM~19981795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 26 2011, 08:23 PM~19968786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No Junk in that Trunk


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 16 2011, 09:51 AM~19882971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Zoooooooooooooom


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 6 2011, 08:10 PM~19803992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 7 2011, 08:36 PM~19812627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 2 2011, 10:16 PM~20003178
> *LION KING rrrrrrrrr :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 naaahhhhhhhh siiiiiigguuueeennnnyyyyaaaaaa queeee bolon Quee Bolaaa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 2 2011, 06:06 PM~19999345
> *i need to do my braids today anybody got smbdy to do them tight work let me kow
> *


Call Carmen
305-801-1758
She is at a barber shop close to Flanagan in Hialeah owned by Robert. I forgot the name of the shop. Hope this helps.


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

r


> EON are u takeing ur ride on sat
> 
> no bro im going to be out of town .....but the ride is not ready yet hopefully soon....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 2 2011, 04:06 PM~19999345
> *i need to do my braids today anybody got smbdy to do them tight work let me kow
> *


 :wow: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermovement_@Mar 2 2011, 08:25 PM~20001605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm there......


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Its hard to find shops that will actually do what your paying them to do, or what they say they are going to do... or even at least near the time they estimate to have it done... (I can only guess that some people don't want repeat customers) :dunno: 
I gotta tell yous that Javi from *OMEGA AUTOWORKS* in Hialeah - does his thang!! You dont gotta worry about him blowing your down payment and not having the funds to do your car up like so many I have seen.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Mar 3 2011, 09:57 AM~20005391
> *Its hard to find shops that will actually do what your paying them to do, or what they say they are going to do... or even at least near the time they estimate to have it done... (I can only guess that some people don't want repeat customers)  :dunno:
> I gotta tell yous that Javi from OMEGA AUTOWORKS in Hialeah - does his thang!! You dont gotta worry about him blowing your down payment and not having the funds to do your car up like so many I have seen.
> *



Thanks Kenny :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 3 2011, 12:02 AM~20002066
> *Throw it in the Gutter and Go Build Another!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Mar 3 2011, 12:16 PM~20005830
> *:wave:
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocknrhino_@Mar 3 2011, 06:33 AM~20004942
> *No Junk in that Trunk
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 3 2011, 01:19 PM~20006648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD MIAMI..  



>


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> WUS GOIN ON RUBE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 3 2011, 08:30 AM~20005075
> *Call Carmen
> 305-801-1758
> She is at a barber shop close to Flanagan in Hialeah owned by Robert. I forgot the name of the shop. Hope this helps.
> *



dam thanks fool i just got them done in da morn but id keep this girl carmen number thanks fool :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2011, 09:03 AM~20005176
> *i'm there......
> *



il be there even later mayb inda grove drunk of hen lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 3 2011, 09:05 AM~20005764
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

THE TOP FEELS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE BOTTOM

The following rides have been Rated ~M~ for ~Majestics~*
__ _________ ______..........________ _______ You have No idea!!! "And It's a Chevy"*
80 Cadillac LeCabriolet..........C-Note
93 Cadillac Fleetwood...........The Beast from the East

$$$ Already spending tomorrows Money, I call that shit Mañana! $$$


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2011, 02:53 PM~20006832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

.1


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

A little something from this weekend.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 3 2011, 10:58 PM~20010349
> *A little something from this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Badass pic,car,and chick..


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 3 2011, 11:23 PM~20010561
> *Badass pic,car,and chick..
> *


Thanks.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 3 2011, 07:58 PM~20010349
> *A little something from this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW'D THE 5TH WHEEL KIT LOOK


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 3 2011, 03:00 PM~20008220
> *just passin thru my boy .. what it dew miami...  *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 3 2011, 05:29 PM~20009162
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> THE TOP FEELS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE BOTTOM
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2011, 02:53 PM~20006832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 4 2011, 12:35 AM~20011305
> *HOW'D THE 5TH WHEEL KIT LOOK
> *


IT looked good.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 3 2011, 10:58 PM~20010349
> *A little something from this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...














*THATS MY MAN MMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOO*</span>


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*ONE DAY I'LL BE LIKE YOU..*


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 3 2011, 08:58 PM~20010349
> *A little something from this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Negrooooo give me good news bro..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 4 2011, 10:30 AM~20014330
> *Negrooooo give me good news bro..
> *


 hno:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 4 2011, 10:42 AM~20014397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE LIL LINEUP HOPE TO SEE MORE CARS AT FUDRUCKERS ON SAT NIGHT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I DIDNT KNOW THIS WENT DOWN OR I WOULDVE GONE.....


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 2 2011, 08:56 PM~20000639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that blue one in pompano wonder who scooped it glad to see itget saved


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 4 2011, 11:49 AM~20014758
> *I DIDNT KNOW THIS WENT DOWN OR I WOULDVE GONE.....
> 
> *


ME TOOO :angry:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 4 2011, 04:19 PM~20015224
> *ME TOOO :angry:
> *




So your car drove there by itself...... Mr. Knight rider... :angry:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

cadillac fleet wood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham :wave:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i need 14" chevy stocks from a monte, cutlass s10 sonoma ect hit me up 305 546 23 68

also selling 24's with skinnies MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Mar 4 2011, 07:02 PM~20016214
> *93brougham :wave:
> *


my dawg sHorty wHut it Dew ***** i see you got my pm


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody got a 48 volt street charger for sale???


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 4 2011, 04:16 PM~20016299
> *my dawg sHorty wHut it Dew ***** i see you got my pm
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Feb 16 2011, 05:57 PM~19886058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HANGOUT TONIGHT??? :dunno:


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 4 2011, 12:42 PM~20014397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 4 2011, 05:51 PM~20016517
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT???  :dunno:
> *


no hangout, just spoke with Dre............he closed up shop for tonight.


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 4 2011, 01:42 PM~20014397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics and beautiful rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Shorty, tell Enrique to send me his address.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Mar 4 2011, 05:47 PM~20016832
> *Shorty, tell Enrique to send me his address.
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

STK pattern special, $500 for a top $1000 for hood roof and trunk.

Hit me up. 
Been doing this shit for over 10 years on boats that range from 100k-500k.
Not somebody who decided to buy an airbrush and throw some tape for shits and giggles. 




























Kandy paint:
























base clear:

























number is in the sig.


----------



## 3.0.5-rideordie (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 4 2011, 05:51 PM~20016517
> *HANGOUT TONIGHT???  :dunno:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :run: :run: 4 real :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 4 2011, 08:11 PM~20016975
> *STK pattern special, $500 for a top $1000 for hood roof and trunk.
> 
> Hit me up.
> ...


yooo i got a truck and i got a boy with some gay ass four door...lmk???? 

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 4 2011, 02:51 PM~20015439
> *So your car drove there by itself...... Mr. Knight rider... :angry:
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 4 2011, 07:11 PM~20016975
> *STK pattern special, $500 for a top $1000 for hood roof and trunk.
> 
> Hit me up.
> ...


Rawest painter in the MIA pumpkin pie ***** lays it down


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 4 2011, 09:11 PM~20016975
> *STK pattern special, $500 for a top $1000 for hood roof and trunk.
> 
> Hit me up.
> ...


want that new boat huh :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

L_NEGRO
:wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

L.blanco....lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

NAVI juiced rolling on 24s and finally doing what I thought was impossible "standing 3s". Thanks to my boy Eddie from Second 2 None. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 4 2011, 08:26 PM~20017903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Mar 4 2011, 07:54 PM~20017701
> *L_NEGRO
> :wave:
> *


  beterano


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 4 2011, 09:37 PM~20017151
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0  :0 :0 

*NICE PURSE*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 4 2011, 07:58 PM~20017732
> *L.blanco....lol
> *


I see u lion king 3 wheeling and doing 48in. :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 4 2011, 06:11 PM~20016975
> *STK pattern special, $500 for a top $1000 for hood roof and trunk.
> 
> Hit me up.
> ...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Flaco good morning homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Mar 5 2011, 04:38 AM~20020503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That str8 kandy bitch came out WET!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Mar 5 2011, 06:38 AM~20020503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

We got to get together and get some better pics of the car!
Let me know!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 4 2011, 08:11 PM~20016975
> *STK pattern special, $500 for a top $1000 for hood roof and trunk.
> 
> Hit me up.
> ...


Fukin tight werk not a bad price nice package deal for the hood roof and trunk when I brake into the 5gallon jug money ill be sure to hitu up for sure


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DA BEAST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 4 2011, 06:37 PM~20017151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMN YOU CAUGHT ME WITH THE MAN PURSE.(SACHO)..............


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 95rangeron14z, *HOLY MARQUIS, INKSTINCT003*

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Mar 5 2011, 02:11 PM~20021695
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DA BEAST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Oh sh!t b
Happy bday Uncle Sam.... :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LiLMaMa10, 93brougham, Made You A Hater

What's up big dawg?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

fuddruckers tonite


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 5 2011, 03:03 PM~20022814
> *fuddruckers tonite
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

wat time everybody heading out to fudruckers :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@Mar 4 2011, 09:34 PM~20017972
> *NAVI juiced rolling on 24s and finally doing what I thought was impossible "standing 3s". Thanks to my boy Eddie from Second 2 None. Pictures coming soon.
> *


*
:biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeeeeee


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

im never gonna make it to fuds hangout.cant wait to finally roll up[


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 06:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta ass pic 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Mar 5 2011, 08:58 PM~20023660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 07:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 08:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic...looks like a mag. Cover page...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACKBEAUTY+Mar 6 2011, 12:53 AM~20025033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 4 2011, 08:11 PM~20016975
> *STK pattern special, $500 for a top $1000 for hood roof and trunk.
> 
> Hit me up.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 07:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dats the best pic ive seen in a while


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

got 2 15in kicker cvr with a 3000watt boss amp for sale $280 or will trade for pioneer double din or iph 3gs or iph4...7863156307 









hit me up let me know wat u got :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

nice turn out at fudruckers yest :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I SEEN THESE GUYS ON FRI. CRUIZIN THIS, AND THEY SAID THEY PICKED IT UP FROM FT.LAUDERDALE, AND TAKIN IT TO CLEVLAND...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Mar 6 2011, 11:08 AM~20026849
> *I SEEN THESE GUYS ON FRI. CRUIZIN THIS, AND THEY SAID THEY PICKED IT UP FROM FT.LAUDERDALE, AND TAKIN IT TO CLEVLAND...
> 
> 
> ...



yea ive seen it in ftl but dam they along way from clevland hpfully they get it transported :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 6 2011, 11:12 AM~20026863
> *yea ive seen it in ftl but dam they along way from clevland hpfully they get it transported  :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE SO TOO, BUT THEY WE SOME GROWN MAN, LOOKIN LIKE KIDS ALL HAPPY AND SH*T, I GUESS THEY DONT SEE THEM AS MUCH UP IN CLEVLAND :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 6 2011, 08:43 AM~20026735
> *nice turn out at fudruckers yest  :biggrin:
> *


x2 , one time for everybody that made the drive last night and showed up . 



93 brougham my bad i almost took your arm out on the way there..... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 6 2011, 09:30 AM~20026939
> *x2 , one time for everybody that made the drive last night and showed up .
> 93 brougham my bad i almost took your arm out on the way there..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 6 2011, 12:30 PM~20026939
> *x2 , one time for everybody that made the drive last night and showed up .
> 93 brougham my bad i almost took your arm out on the way there..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

the monte was sounding seriousss :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

sickasssscionnnn wassa


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 07:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight werk on that one nice use to get the right light from being indoors


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

when u swap to the caprice spindles do u also use caprice tire rods, idler arm, and all the other caprice front end parts?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

If I got adjustable top trailing arms would I have to put a slip yoke on my drive shaft. (I don't want a big lift just higher than normal)


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me ask something i know alot of people goin to get mad!
why have hydros on your car if u need the next man to hit your shit?  :dunno: 
do you need the next man to fuck your lady to? i just dont get it


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1979 chevrolet monte carlo landau for sale ! power windows power door locks tilt pop trunk . White with teal interior . Interior has been redone to original pattern in all tweed material about 8 months ago . Landau rag top as well in white . 
All wiring on the car in and out has been done new from front to back by ( The Wire Man ) Miami . 
No motor / No transmision . Car is a great classic project . Comes with all trims og hub caps and moldings ! Car has minor rust . 

Asking 1000 obo

pm me if interested


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20028894
> *let me ask something i know alot of people goin to get mad!
> why have hydros on your car if u need the next man to hit your shit?   :dunno:
> do you need the next man to fuck your lady to? i just dont get it
> *


why the hatin homie??? what the hell do u care who the hell hits the fucking juice?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 6 2011, 03:11 PM~20027776
> *sickasssscionnnn wassa
> *


whats up loweridergame...home chillin brooo..hows that ls moving now.


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 6 2011, 05:07 PM~20029456
> *why the hatin homie??? what the hell do u care who the hell hits the fucking juice?
> *


nobody hating here home boy i was just asking :0 what is to u if im asking anyways do u need help fucking your lady?


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 2 2011, 06:56 PM~20000639
> *
> 
> 
> ...






I WANNA KNO IF THEY PARTING OUT THAT GLASSHOUSE?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

9 AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE!

BORN MARCH 1ST

ONLY $300

TAKING $50 DEPOSITS 

PM ME


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 6 2011, 08:22 PM~20029549
> *nobody hating here home boy i was just asking  :0 what is to u if im asking  anyways do u need help fucking your lady?
> *


Not realy...just giving my two cents...this is why miami will never be anything like cali...


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 6 2011, 07:22 PM~20029549
> *nobody hating here home boy i was just asking  :0 what is to u if im asking  anyways do u need help fucking your lady?
> *


I guess lemme jus say it if that's how you feel about your question about why other people gotta hit other peoples shit post pix of what your hiting the switch on :happysad: just wondering :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR!!!! WASSA FEST. HAVENT BEEN ON HERE INA MIN... IT WAS LIVE AT FUD"S YESTERDAY GLAD TO SEE ALL YALL ****** AGAIN....YEEERRRRRR


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 6 2011, 04:34 PM~20029181
> *1979 chevrolet monte carlo landau for sale ! power windows power door locks tilt pop trunk . White with teal interior . Interior has been redone to original pattern in all tweed material about 8 months ago . Landau rag top as well in white .
> All wiring on the car in and out has been done new from front to back by ( The Wire Man ) Miami .
> No motor / No transmision . Car is a great classic project . Comes with all trims og hub caps and moldings ! Car has minor rust .
> ...


THAT CAR IS SOLID TOO..U KNO WHAT A MEANNNNNNN..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20028894
> *let me ask something i know alot of people goin to get mad!
> why have hydros on your car if u need the next man to hit your shit?   :dunno:
> do you need the next man to fuck your lady to? i just dont get it
> *


I didn't post pictures so that people can ask about the switchman. I posted the picture so that people can appreciate what I am trying to do for the Lowrider community down here. Some people may not like my work while others may like what I do. I am trying to show the magazine that this shit is alive down here and I'm doing it in a creative way. My photos aren't stagnant. They are different from what is in the magazine at the moment. All I ask is that people not start problems because of what they see on my photos. Just hate it or appreciate it for what it is and let's try not to be Miami for a change.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 6 2011, 10:41 PM~20030506
> *I didn't post pictures so that people can ask about the switchman. I posted the picture so that people can appreciate what I am trying to do for the Lowrider community down here. Some people may not like my work while others may like what I do. I am trying to show the magazine that this shit is alive down here and I'm doing it in a creative way. My photos aren't stagnant. They are different from what is in the magazine at the moment. All I ask is that people not start problems because of what they see on my photos. Just hate it or appreciate it for what it is and let's try not to be Miami for a change.
> *


*
x2*


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 6 2011, 08:22 PM~20029549
> *nobody hating here home boy i was just asking  :0 what is to u if im asking  anyways do u need help fucking your lady?
> *


homie every time you come on here your talking shit to someone why dont you keep your smart ass remarks to your self


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Mar 6 2011, 10:55 PM~20030632
> *homie every time you come on here your talking shit to someone why dont you keep your smart ass remarks to your self
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 7 2011, 05:14 AM~20033246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the car is looking good bro


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 6 2011, 09:41 PM~20030506
> *I didn't post pictures so that people can ask about the switchman. I posted the picture so that people can appreciate what I am trying to do for the Lowrider community down here. Some people may not like my work while others may like what I do. I am trying to show the magazine that this shit is alive down here and I'm doing it in a creative way. My photos aren't stagnant. They are different from what is in the magazine at the moment. All I ask is that people not start problems because of what they see on my photos. Just hate it or appreciate it for what it is and let's try not to be Miami for a change.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

F/S CONTINENTAL KIT $175 7862580183 Q! OK CONDITION AND IT HAS A BURN BENT IN THE REAR, WITH A LIL FIBERGLASS REPAIR IT WILL BE GOOD AS NEW...


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Mar 7 2011, 10:15 AM~20033602
> *the car is looking good bro
> *


THANKS CUZ NEED TO GATHER UP SOME MONEY TO GET SOME BATTERIES


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20023599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a la granputa loco.......................esa mierda brinca maje :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: bonitooo loco


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

mandoooo nice pic maje....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO+Mar 7 2011, 12:19 PM~20034228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Perro! :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

q8-cwEzPraI&NR=1


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

anybody sellin front wheeldrive staggereds for a good price hit me up 7863156307 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 6 2011, 06:31 PM~20029975
> *Not realy...just giving my two cents...this is why miami will never be anything like cali...
> *


yeah in cali im sure everybody hit there on shit


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Mar 6 2011, 06:33 PM~20029983
> *I guess lemme jus say it if that's how you feel about your question about why other people gotta hit other peoples shit  post pix of what your hiting the switch on :happysad: just wondering :biggrin:
> *


i never came on here saying i had anything :0 i was just asking dont know why everybody get in mad for :0 
any ways what do u have :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 6 2011, 03:47 PM~20028894
> *let me ask something i know alot of people goin to get mad!
> why have hydros on your car if u need the next man to hit your shit?   :dunno:
> do you need the next man to fuck your lady to? i just dont get it
> *


Relax,Relax, pimp daddy this Fest is for pictures and posting up shows and hangouts.
We trying to keep MIA alive wit lowridin not destroying peoples character and worrying about who does what. Car is Nice its doin what it do!!!!!!Gotta Respect It....
IT IS WHAT IS.......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2011, 12:51 PM~20034798
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wat u doin too it now o....n for the first time i finally saw it draw the tires bot time lol :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 7 2011, 12:41 PM~20034737
> *q8-cwEzPraI&NR=1
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmyBVutufUw


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 7 2011, 01:04 PM~20035328
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmyBVutufUw
> *


Makes me wanna cruise the blvd


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 7 2011, 12:20 PM~20035428
> *Makes me wanna cruise the blvd
> *


x2 :yes: :yes: str8 lowriderin


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20028894
> *let me ask something i know alot of people goin to get mad!
> why have hydros on your car if u need the next man to hit your shit?   :dunno:
> do you need the next man to fuck your lady to? i just dont get it
> *


The comparing the hitting of switches to itimate time with a woman is pretty funny, but I wonder if you are really looking for an answer or trying to stir up emotions in this fest... Comparing Cali to Florida?? How long have they been Lowriding?? c'mon man!
I know a guy who was lowriding in Cali his whole life, he told me about certain switchmen that people used because he had mean skills. So I guess letting someone hop their ranfla is not limited to Florida, after all when it comes to competition, you car is what is competing, not your manhood. My advice, give props to the builders, even if you don't like what they built... At least they keeping lowriding alive.


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 7 2011, 01:26 PM~20035071
> *Relax,Relax, pimp daddy this Fest is for pictures and posting up shows and hangouts.
> We trying to keep MIA alive wit lowridin not destroying peoples character and worrying about who does what. Car is Nice its doin what it do!!!!!!Gotta Respect It....
> IT IS WHAT IS.......
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 PM~20035474
> *The comparing the hitting of switches to itimate time with a woman is pretty funny, but I wonder if you are really looking for an answer or trying to stir up emotions in this fest... Comparing Cali to Florida?? How long have they been Lowriding?? c'mon man!
> I know a guy who was lowriding in Cali his whole life, he told me about certain switchmen that people used because he had mean skills. So I guess letting someone hop their ranfla is not limited to Florida, after all when it comes to competition, you car is what is competing, not your manhood. My advice, give props to the builders, even if you don't like what they built... At least they keeping lowriding alive.
> *


 X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Mar 7 2011, 03:29 PM~20035474
> *The comparing the hitting of switches to itimate time with a woman is pretty funny, but I wonder if you are really looking for an answer or trying to stir up emotions in this fest... Comparing Cali to Florida?? How long have they been Lowriding?? c'mon man!
> I know a guy who was lowriding in Cali his whole life, he told me about certain switchmen that people used because he had mean skills. So I guess letting someone hop their ranfla is not limited to Florida, after all when it comes to competition, you car is what is competing, not your manhood. My advice, give props to the builders, even if you don't like what they built... At least they keeping lowriding alive.
> *



*AMEN* :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 6 2011, 07:17 PM~20030309
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR!!!! WASSA FEST. HAVENT BEEN ON HERE INA MIN... IT WAS LIVE AT FUD"S YESTERDAY GLAD TO SEE ALL YALL ****** AGAIN....YEEERRRRRR
> *



OOOHHHHHH HEEEELLLLLLLLL NNNAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Mar 7 2011, 03:29 PM~20035474
> *The comparing the hitting of switches to itimate time with a woman is pretty funny, but I wonder if you are really looking for an answer or trying to stir up emotions in this fest... Comparing Cali to Florida?? How long have they been Lowriding?? c'mon man!
> I know a guy who was lowriding in Cali his whole life, he told me about certain switchmen that people used because he had mean skills. So I guess letting someone hop their ranfla is not limited to Florida, after all when it comes to competition, you car is what is competing, not your manhood. My advice, give props to the builders, even if you don't like what they built... At least they keeping lowriding alive.
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 7 2011, 03:20 PM~20035428
> *Makes me wanna cruise 49TH STREET
> *





*F!XED* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, IIMPALAA, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Mar 7 2011, 12:29 PM~20035474
> *The comparing the hitting of switches to itimate time with a woman is pretty funny, but I wonder if you are really looking for an answer or trying to stir up emotions in this fest... Comparing Cali to Florida?? How long have they been Lowriding?? c'mon man!
> I know a guy who was lowriding in Cali his whole life, he told me about certain switchmen that people used because he had mean skills. So I guess letting someone hop their ranfla is not limited to Florida, after all when it comes to competition, you car is what is competing, not your manhood. My advice, give props to the builders, even if you don't like what they built... At least they keeping lowriding alive.
> *


i feel you :biggrin: but i was just asking dont know why is everybody crying about :0 i never came on here trying nobody car  
if i had a car with hydros i hit my shit i dont want the next man hitting my shit u know what im saying :wow: 
i guess when u guys need help fucking your lady call me lol :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 7 2011, 11:26 AM~20035071
> *Relax,Relax, pimp daddy this Fest is for pictures and posting up shows and hangouts.
> We trying to keep MIA alive wit lowridin not destroying peoples character and worrying about who does what. Car is Nice its doin what it do!!!!!!Gotta Respect It....
> IT IS WHAT IS.......
> *


the car is nice that shit jumps like mother fucker :0 i was just asking every time a car jumps like that they have the next man to hit they shit :uh:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 6 2011, 07:41 PM~20030506
> *I didn't post pictures so that people can ask about the switchman. I posted the picture so that people can appreciate what I am trying to do for the Lowrider community down here. Some people may not like my work while others may like what I do. I am trying to show the magazine that this shit is alive down here and I'm doing it in a creative way. My photos aren't stagnant. They are different from what is in the magazine at the moment. All I ask is that people not start problems because of what they see on my photos. Just hate it or appreciate it for what it is and let's try not to be Miami for a change.
> *


your pic got nothing 2 do with what i was asking  
dam please stop crying


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

:tears: :tears: stop crying


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 7 2011, 03:50 PM~20036473
> *F!XED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that I'm from down south cruising down us1 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 7 2011, 07:43 PM~20037220
> *Fuck that I'm from down south cruising down us1  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 7 2011, 06:27 PM~20036731
> *i feel you  :biggrin: but i was just asking dont know why is everybody crying about  :0  i never came on here trying nobody car
> if i had a car with hydros i hit my shit i dont want the next man hitting my shit u know what im saying :wow:
> i guess when u guys need help fucking your lady call me lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Since you don't have a car with hydros then shut the fuck up and get off everyones dick. And don't worry about all the ****** that are crying. Another lame ass ***** with no car talkin shit about another man. Man up and tell everyone who you are and stop hiding behind computer screens.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Mar 6 2011, 06:08 PM~20029820
> *9 AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE!
> 
> BORN MARCH 1ST
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 7 2011, 04:43 PM~20037220
> *Fuck that I'm from down south cruising down us1  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: THATS LIKE THE BLVD DOWN HERE!,HOPE TO CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 7 2011, 08:10 PM~20037430
> *Since you don't have a car with hydros then shut the fuck up and get off everyones dick. And don't worry about all the ****** that are crying. Another lame ass ***** with no car talkin shit about another man. Man up and tell everyone who you are and stop hiding behind computer screens.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 7 2011, 06:28 PM~20037556
> *:yes: THATS LIKE THE BLVD DOWN HERE!,HOPE TO CATCH YOU IN THE STREETS SOON :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir hopefully in these up coming weeks. Tomorrow ima do the last major thing to my car and the rest is patterns and we riding


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 7 2011, 04:43 PM~20037220
> *Fuck that I'm from down south cruising down us1  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 7 2011, 06:50 PM~20037745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: bad ass pic bad ass ride out and bad ass fucking cars I wanna be like y'all one day :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

COUPE DE BEAR, sickassscion
:wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Lowridergame,rollin shrek. :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new wheels coming soon , i got this for sale .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Monte24, erickanjr :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 7 2011, 07:52 PM~20038737
> *Monte24, erickanjr  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 7 2011, 06:38 PM~20038024
> *Lowridergame,rollin shrek.  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuz up homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Mar 7 2011, 10:57 PM~20038788
> *Wuz up homie
> *


Nuthin much homie..u riden to the kmart hangout this sat?..we gona go for a lil then take a drive around...it starts like at 7 or 730...its preaty chillin bro.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 8 2011, 02:41 AM~20040253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 8 2011, 02:41 AM~20040253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats the car i wanna see hop the only competition I got in miami :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 08:52 AM~20040624
> *:thumbsup:  thats the car i wanna see hop the only competition I got in miami  :yes: :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 7 2011, 09:45 PM~20038668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my kinda back fat :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 7 2011, 06:38 PM~20038024
> *Lowridergame,rollin shrek.  :wave:  :wave:
> *



wuddup fool ur almost out the lift


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*94pimplac, Drop'd at Birth, MISTER ED, Lowridergame305*


:wave: :wave: 


HELLO GENTLEMAN.....


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 07:57 AM~20041152
> *94pimplac, Drop'd at Birth, MISTER ED, Lowridergame305
> :wave:  :wave:
> HELLO GENTLEMAN.....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 07:57 AM~20041152
> *94pimplac, Drop'd at Birth, MISTER ED, Lowridergame305
> :wave:  :wave:
> HELLO GENTLEMAN.....
> *



WUSSUP ED DIDINT SEE YOU AT THE FUDDRUCKERS ON SAT NIGHT


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I need plated bottom arms let me know if n e one gots some


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 8 2011, 11:09 AM~20041195
> *WUSSUP ED DIDINT SEE YOU AT THE FUDDRUCKERS ON SAT NIGHT
> *



*
NAW IM TRYING TO GET A FEW THINGS DONE, SO U MIGHT NOT SEE ME FOR A BIT.....* 

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 8 2011, 11:18 AM~20041233
> *
> *



*THATS A POSTER RIGHT THERE.....*

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

PENN. GT.FIRST OF MANY engraved peices GT UP


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this sunday at the beach.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 8 2011, 11:50 AM~20041447
> *
> *


need to put that in his avitar :biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Im at work watching some old Lowrider show videos... one of the videos has the 2000 Tampa Show... "Wow!" is all I can say. So much has changed, lots of GREAT memories!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 7 2011, 08:00 PM~20038822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that caprice was chippin :biggrin: JK shout out to the big ''I'' nice video i gotta make me one what up individualsbox


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 8 2011, 01:41 AM~20040253
> *
> 
> 
> ...



just got me one of these :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 8 2011, 08:48 AM~20041435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always enough ho´s to go around at the beach on a sunday afternoon... thats why i luv beach sundays!.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 8 2011, 11:50 AM~20041447
> *
> *




*OH SH!T NOW THEY GO!NG TO TALK SH!T NOW.........*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 8 2011, 12:00 PM~20041519
> *Always enough ho´s to go around at the beach on a sunday afternoon... thats why i luv beach sundays!.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave: *bye bye PINKY*


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 8 2011, 08:50 AM~20041447
> *
> *


nice loco :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 8 2011, 01:41 AM~20040253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

claudio, ed, todd, and I saw you too Dre, what's up fam.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 8 2011, 09:00 AM~20041519
> *Always enough ho´s to go around at the beach on a sunday afternoon... thats why i luv beach sundays!.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Mar 8 2011, 12:13 PM~20041615
> *claudio, ed, todd, and I saw you too Dre, what's up fam.
> *




whats good flaco.. hows GA


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 8 2011, 01:41 AM~20040253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats da 2doors king ...and in 13


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 05:52 AM~20040624
> *:thumbsup:  thats the car i wanna see hop the only competition I got in miami  :yes: :biggrin:
> *


U MIGHT LOCKUP HIGH BUT CAN YOU HOP HIGH...DAS D QUESTION


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 09:25 AM~20041709
> *whats good flaco.. hows GA
> *



:cheesy: x2 my mom lives down there shes got a dodge charger tho :uh: she aint gettin in :angry:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

lion king :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 12:02 PM~20041531
> *OH SH!T NOW THEY GO!NG TO TALK SH!T NOW.........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Let em talk.... that's all their good for ayways.... while the rest of us enjoy our ART in photography, car building, and proffesional switchman let them master their ART which is TALKING shit


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 8 2011, 01:17 PM~20042059
> *Let em talk.... that's all their good for ayways.... while the rest of us enjoy our ART in photography, car building, and proffesional switchman let them master their ART which is TALKING shit
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i need to go take more pictures anyone ready for me.....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any body hittin the beach this sundayyy


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 8 2011, 10:50 AM~20041447
> *
> *


Nice!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 8 2011, 10:42 AM~20041849
> *U MIGHT LOCKUP HIGH BUT CAN YOU HOP HIGH...DAS D QUESTION
> *


 all i said is i like the car and its the only competition i got cuz its a 2 door big body. now if i hop higher!! soon we all will see, and with danny and chicho helping...... shitttt no comment :nicoderm: just wait and chill :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 02:16 PM~20042451
> *all i said is i like the car and its the only competition i got cuz its a 2 door big body. now if i hop  higher!! soon we all will see, and with danny and chicho helping...... shitttt no comment :nicoderm: just wait and chill  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


Shit there are a lot of hoppers no one knows about. You might think thats the only competition you have but that might be biting off more than you can chew no? Ill be there with the camera. Let me know.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Lets get it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 10:35 AM~20042170
> *i need to go take more pictures anyone ready for me.....
> *



HIT ME UP LOKO I NEED SUM NEW SNAPS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

f/s 20" dvs wall street wheels w/ nitto tires

im trying to get rid of some wheels for a friend who needs to free up some space. they are dvs wall street wheels and have a black face and chrome lip. the wheels originally came off of a 2001ish monte carlo and were later adapted so that they could fit a mid 80s buick. due to storage the chrome has started to flake a little but they just need some love. wheels also include adapters if needed and wheel inserts that where previously painted a tan khaki color. tires are nitto 245/35/20 and have about 20% of life left on em. he is looking to get $200 for the set. 

*wheels are dirty in pictures*


let me know if your interested or have any questions.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Mar 6 2011, 06:08 PM~20029820
> *9 AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE!
> 
> BORN MARCH 1ST
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 8 2011, 03:05 PM~20042748
> *HIT ME UP LOKO I NEED SUM NEW SNAPS
> *


Correction WE need new snaps..asap!!!!!....lmao


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 8 2011, 03:07 PM~20042766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I DIDNT KNOW YOU CAME BY MY HOUSE LAST N!GHT........*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 8 2011, 12:13 PM~20042811
> *Correction WE need new snaps..asap!!!!!....lmao
> *



WHEN LION KING IS READY WE WILL BE IN EFFECT FOR NOW ITS JUST THE MC LOL  

ED I GOT THE NUMBER NOW MAYBEE WELL GO SUNDAY AND WE CAN GO BY THE BEACH AND HIT UP FATS OR W.E.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LET ME KNOW....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 8 2011, 12:39 PM~20042948
> *In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........
> *


In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 8 2011, 12:39 PM~20042952
> *In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........
> *


anybody?????Let me know.......


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 8 2011, 11:18 AM~20041233
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 8 2011, 11:50 AM~20041447
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: chulow bak dat up homie...


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 8 2011, 12:42 PM~20041849
> *U MIGHT LOCKUP HIGH BUT CAN YOU HOP HIGH...DAS D QUESTION
> *


que bola ***** :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 08:52 AM~20040624
> *:thumbsup:  thats the car i wanna see hop the only competition I got in miami  :yes: :biggrin:
> *


when u bring dat car out lets line it up ill give u some competition :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Mar 8 2011, 02:15 PM~20043201
> *when u bring dat car out lets line it up ill give u some competition  :biggrin:
> *


but u gonna hop or u gonna stay stuck on the back bumper?


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

AND im building my own car AND its gonna be me u gona be seein hittin my goddamn switches, not nobody else


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 04:23 PM~20043245
> *but u gonna hop or u gonna stay stuck on the back bumper?
> *


i could do both i wanna see wut u gonna do remember ive been getting inches b4 u had dat bought car...


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 04:25 PM~20043260
> *AND im building my own car AND its gonna be me u gona be seein hittin my goddamn switches, not nobody else
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU_q2x5
ill hop my own shit dont worry about dat da ??? is can u catch up 2 my inches...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 8 2011, 10:54 AM~20042311
> *Any body hittin the beach this sundayyy
> *


I THINK I MIGHT BE GOIN OUT THERE IN THE TREY.. :biggrin: 
I COULDNT GO TO THE RIDE OUT LAST WEEKEND, SO ILL BE BEACH BOUND THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 05:07 PM~20043494
> *
> MUST BE NICE.....</span>*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 02:11 PM~20043530
> *
> MUST BE NICE.....
> *


DIMELO ED...... WHERE YOU BEEN, YA NO TE DEJAN PASAR POR LA TIENDA


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 02:07 PM~20043494
> *I THINK I MIGHT BE GOIN OUT THERE IN THE TREY.. :biggrin:
> I COULDNT GO TO THE RIDE OUT LAST WEEKEND, SO ILL BE BEACH BOUND THIS WEEKEND
> *


Kool try to make it out der dat shyt is livee out der


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 8 2011, 02:13 PM~20043551
> *Kool  try to make it out der dat shyt is livee out der
> *


WHAT TIME YALL GONNA BE OUTTHERE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 02:14 PM~20043560
> *WHAT TIME YALL GONNA BE OUTTHERE
> *



ILL CALL U UP DRE I SAY WE SHOULD TRY ND GET THERE BY 5 SO WE CAN GET PARKING ALL TOGETHER MAYBEE IN THE VALET OR W.E.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 8 2011, 02:16 PM~20043574
> *ILL CALL U UP DRE I SAY WE SHOULD TRY ND GET THERE BY 5 SO WE CAN GET PARKING ALL TOGETHER MAYBEE IN THE VALET OR W.E.
> *


OHH YEAHHH.. SOUNDS GOOD..... IM DOWN.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 04:25 PM~20043260
> *AND im building my own car AND its gonna be me u gona be seein hittin my goddamn switches, not nobody else
> *


ShIt I'll line it up wit u to friday at tha hang out let's do it I'll hit my own switch to wat u wanna do!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 02:18 PM~20043598
> *OHH YEAHHH.. SOUNDS GOOD..... IM DOWN.
> *



YEA WELL TALK BOUT IT WITH EVERYONE ELSE ON SAT DALE

TEAM BORRACHOS WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 8 2011, 02:16 PM~20043574
> *ILL CALL U UP DRE I SAY WE SHOULD TRY ND GET THERE BY 5 SO WE CAN GET PARKING ALL TOGETHER MAYBEE IN THE VALET OR W.E.
> *


Valet...... Thats baller status


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 8 2011, 02:23 PM~20043632
> *Valet...... Thats baller status
> *



NAW JUST POPPIN OPEN THAT PIGGY BANK AND CASHING IN ON PARKING FOR SUNDAY AT FATS


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 8 2011, 02:20 PM~20043618
> *ShIt I'll line it up wit u to friday at tha hang out let's do it I'll hit my own switch to wat u wanna do!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 05:13 PM~20043550
> *DIMELO ED...... WHERE YOU BEEN, YA NO TE DEJAN PASAR POR LA TIENDA
> *




*YA DONT LOVE ME NO MORE.......*



:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 8 2011, 05:20 PM~20043618
> *ShIt I'll line it up wit u to friday at tha hang out let's do it I'll hit my own switch to wat u wanna do!!!
> *




*THERES A HANGOUT FR!DAY*


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:run: :run:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

:roflmao: drama drama :roflmao: love it


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 05:58 PM~20043843
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE 63 IS THAT YOURS...... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 03:00 PM~20043855
> *NICE 63 IS THAT YOURS......  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME CHECK THE TITTLE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 06:01 PM~20043860
> *LET ME CHECK THE TITTLE
> *




:roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 11:16 AM~20042451
> *all i said is i like the car and its the only competition i got cuz its a 2 door big body. now if i hop  higher!! soon we all will see, and with danny and chicho helping...... shitttt no comment :nicoderm: just wait and chill  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


NO OFFENCE TO DANI BUT YOU NEED HELP FROM GOD


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

i put some 22 autocature staggereds on the infinity


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Q buelta lil roly,dimelo culda,i see u ****** :biggrin:


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Mar 8 2011, 01:25 PM~20043260
> *AND im building my own car AND its gonna be me u gona be seein hittin my goddamn switches, not nobody else
> *


there u go :cheesy: hit your own switches :thumbsup: now thats real shit


----------



## made in hialeah (Jun 30, 2010)

i still dont get it y do you need the next man 2 hop your shit  :dunno:
people on here got mad  dont know why


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 8 2011, 03:13 PM~20043939
> *NO OFFENCE TO DANI BUT YOU NEED HELP FROM GOD
> *



: o : o


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 8 2011, 04:13 PM~20043939
> *NO OFFENCE TO DANI BUT YOU NEED HELP FROM GOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 8 2011, 06:19 PM~20043981
> *i put some 22 autocature staggereds on the infinity
> 
> 
> ...




*IM NOT FEEL!M THEM JD.... *

:angry: :angry:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

I just farted....lmao...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 05:47 PM~20044155
> *IM NOT FEEL!M THEM JD....
> 
> :angry:  :angry:
> *



x2 ed but i needed the staggered inda bak but soon il switch up u knw dat... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 8 2011, 05:49 PM~20044173
> *I just farted....lmao...
> *



lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 8 2011, 06:13 PM~20043939
> *NO OFFENCE TO DANI BUT YOU NEED HELP FROM GOD
> *


danny u kno u my dawg but yo boy is gonna need help :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 8 2011, 06:56 PM~20044219
> *x2 ed but i needed the staggered inda bak but soon il switch up u knw dat... :biggrin:
> *



YEAP KNOWING YOU BY NEXT WEEK YOU WILL HAVE THEM......  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by made in hialeah_@Mar 8 2011, 06:30 PM~20044046
> *i still dont get it y do you need the next man 2 hop your shit   :dunno:
> people on here got mad   dont know why
> *


i dont give three fucks bout a ***** hittin my own switch but when a ***** starts talking bout another ****** lady why dont u be a real man and man the fuck up and come up to me and tell me if i need help to fuck my lady


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> i dont give three fucks bout a ***** hittin my own switch but when a ***** starts talking bout another ****** lady why dont u be a real man and man the fuck up and come up to me and tell me if i need help to fuck my lady
> [/b]


NO GASTES TU TIEMPO


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Mar 8 2011, 04:59 PM~20044237
> *danny u kno u my dawg but yo boy is gonna need help  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


I need help lol that's y ya ****** had 2 take ya pump to king auto for chicho can add dump on ur pump cuz ya didn't know how :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 8 2011, 04:22 PM~20044411
> *NO GASTES TU TIEMPO
> *


X2


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 8 2011, 06:57 AM~20040650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHAT UP MIAMI HOW WE ALL DOING MY BROTHER'S LET'S KEEP THIS UNITY YAH GOT IN MIAMI... TOGETHER YAH CANT BE STOP ... LET'S KEEP THE MOVEMENT STRONG AND GIVE THE NEXT MAN THAT HAND... BROTHER HOOD FROM THE STREETS AND MUCH RESPECT TO YOU ALL .. BIG RUBE GOODTIMES..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Mar 8 2011, 03:59 PM~20044237
> *danny u kno u my dawg but yo boy is gonna need help  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what im here for big dog.that ***** is busy helping me finish my shit.when were done we going to finish his shit.......and were all going to have fun,shit dats why we ALL doing it for right ?and yall ****** got it all wrong.eddie likes big cheese he aint say it in a bad way,shit i wanna see big cheese hop too....IT WILL BE A GOOD HOP.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Oye mi ***** whats up...what u up too


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 8 2011, 06:36 PM~20044514
> *WHAT UP MIAMI HOW WE ALL DOING MY BROTHER'S LET'S KEEP THIS UNITY YAH GOT IN MIAMI... TOGETHER YAH CANT BE STOP ... LET'S KEEP THE MOVEMENT STRONG AND GIVE THE NEXT MAN THAT HAND... BROTHER HOOD FROM THE STREETS AND MUCH RESPECT TO YOU ALL .. BIG RUBE GOODTIMES..
> *


x2


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 8 2011, 06:38 PM~20044528
> *thats what im here for big dog.that ***** is busy helping me finish my shit.when were done we going to finish his shit.......and were all going to have fun,shit dats why we ALL doing it for right ?and yall ****** got it all wrong.eddie likes big cheese he aint say it in a bad way,shit i wanna see big cheese hop too....IT WILL BE A GOOD HOP.
> *


x2


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:420:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 8 2011, 05:38 PM~20044528
> *thats what im here for big dog.that ***** is busy helping me finish my shit.when were done we going to finish his shit.......and were all going to have fun,shit dats why we ALL doing it for right ?and yall ****** got it all wrong.eddie likes big cheese he aint say it in a bad way,shit i wanna see big cheese hop too....IT WILL BE A GOOD HOP.
> *


my ***** danny your home boy is barking on the wrong tree


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 8 2011, 05:40 PM~20044543
> *Oye mi ***** whats up...what u up too
> *


oye linking just got ur shit


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 8 2011, 04:40 PM~20044543
> *Oye mi ***** whats up...what u up too
> *


LINC KING they calling u out :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 8 2011, 07:49 PM~20044613
> *oye linking just got ur shit
> *


Did the piston pump come in too...you working tonite?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 8 2011, 04:51 PM~20044633
> *Did the piston pump come in too...you working tonite?
> *


Piston pump :wow:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 8 2011, 07:51 PM~20044630
> *LINC KING they calling u out :biggrin:
> *


Streets aint ready for this....


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

this shit is on fire fuck it i say we all finish our cars and ride them to the wheel fall off.....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 8 2011, 05:51 PM~20044633
> *Did the piston pump come in too...you working tonite?
> *


piston is in da house we'll be there manana


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 8 2011, 07:36 PM~20044514
> *CUZ THEN IT WOULDNT BE MIAMI...........*
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 8 2011, 07:58 PM~20044692
> *piston is in da house      we'll  be there manana
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 8 2011, 06:02 PM~20044713
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


thay better be  :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 8 2011, 04:47 PM~20044598
> *my ***** danny your home boy is barking on the wrong tree
> *


THATS WHAT MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND.


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

what up danny oye thanks 4 the other day dogg good looking out


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 8 2011, 05:09 PM~20044762
> *what up danny    oye thanks 4 the other day dogg  good  looking out
> *


NO PROB


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Mar 8 2011, 04:56 PM~20044673
> *this shit is on fire fuck it i say we all finish our cars and ride them to the wheel fall off.....
> x63*


x95 and hooped till they fall off...


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 8 2011, 06:09 PM~20044758
> *THATS WHAT MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND.
> *


all he needs 2 put a date 4 tha hop


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 8 2011, 07:09 PM~20044762
> *what up danny    oye thanks 4 the other day dogg  good  looking out
> *


wat zup willy
i got 100 on my boy eddie :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 8 2011, 08:14 PM~20044803
> *rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
> *


Fuk off blanko....


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 8 2011, 06:12 PM~20044787
> *wat zup willy
> i got 100 on my boy eddie  :biggrin:
> *


and i got 100 on my brother lest do this dogggggggg


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

this is for all you guys that get the run inpression about my homie boy eddie what he wants to said was that he will like to hop against big cheese because both cars has a big body and it will be a good conpetition. Its not heated its no traying nobody and the will never be no heated from any of our members to nobody or no other car clubs. But the competition is what motivated any lowrider builder to make his car better and thats the reality.
the will always be respect to everyone and all the cars club from second to none as lone we get the same respect back


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 8 2011, 06:44 PM~20045041
> *this is for all you guys that get the run inpression about my homie boy eddie what he wants to said was that he will like to hop against big cheese because both cars has a big body and it will be a good conpetition. Its not heated its no traying nobody and the will never be no heated from any of our members to nobody or no other car clubs. But the competition is what motivated any lowrider builder to make his car better and thats the reality.
> the will always be respect to everyone and all the cars club from second to none as lone we get the same respect back
> *


okay dog just let me know if he want 2 hop


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 8 2011, 08:44 PM~20045041
> *this is for all you guys that get the run inpression about my homie boy eddie what he wants to said was that he will like to hop against big cheese because both cars has a big body and it will be a good conpetition. Its not heated its no traying nobody and the will never be no heated from any of our members to nobody or no other car clubs. But the competition is what motivated any lowrider builder to make his car better and thats the reality.
> the will always be respect to everyone and all the cars club from second to none as lone we get the same respect back
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 8 2011, 07:36 PM~20044968
> *and i got 100 on my brother      lest do this dogggggggg
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: olle my dog im going to pass by your shop on friday im going to talk to you about some parts that i need.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 8 2011, 07:48 PM~20045083
> *okay dog just let me know if he want 2 hop
> *


im going to hop against you i hope you have a bike :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 8 2011, 06:49 PM~20045089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: olle my dog im going to pass by your shop on friday im going to talk to you about some parts that i need.
> *


kool dogg any time


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Were can I get a slip yoke done at?


----------



## FromNothin2Somthin (Mar 9, 2011)

FOR SALE


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 8 2011, 08:17 PM~20045776
> *Were can I get a slip yoke done at?
> *


go buy the shop we'll do it


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  not bad for no charge Hoppers hydraulics Holla at Willy 4 all Ur Lowrider Needs


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 8 2011, 09:29 PM~20046531
> *go buy the shop we'll  do it
> *


Ok but my drive shaft is chrome is there anyway of not messing it up


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

OVER A 1000 VEHICLES, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES & PEDAL CARS.
SO MANY CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS COMING TOGETHER FROM EVERYWHERE SHOWING THERE BEAUTIFUL RIDES.
TOGETHER MAKING A DIFFERENCE IN KEEPING LOW RIDING TRADITION ALIVE!!

OLDIES
ISLANDERS 
PREMIER
NITELIFE
UNIQUES
CLASSIC OLDIES
GOOD TIMES
IMPERIALS
ROLLERZ ONLY
NEW WAVE
L.A. CONNECTED
TRADICIONALS
SHOWTIME
STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES
LIFESTYLE
KLIQUE
STYLE 
SANTANA 
SOUTHSIDE
MAJESTICS
HIGHTONE C.C.
ILLUSTRIOUS
LA GENTE
DELEGATION
NEW ARRIVALS
ROYAL IMAGE 
STRAIGHT S.D.
DELINQUENTZ
NEWSTYLE
THE ARTISTICS
OURSTYLE
TRAFFIC
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
LOS ANGELES 
RARE CLASSICS
KLIQUE
BEST FRIENDS L.A.
DE AQUELLAS
EVIL THREAT
ONE BAD CREATION
SIC-N-WICKED
USO
ELITE
CRUSADERS
MALDITOS MOTOS
STREET STYLE
OL'SKOOL WAYZ
ELEGANTS
NEW CROWD
LATIN LIFE
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
CARNALES UNIDOS
XPLIZIT
STYLISTICS SOUTH L.A.
LA TIMES
INDIVIDUALS
NEW EXPOSURE
MARIO'S AUTO WORKS
HIGHCLASS
NEW VISION
VALLEY LIFE
AND MANY MANY Solo riders


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

25th STREET RIDERS better take a lot of photos please.........


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

Does any1 have da number 2 CNA???


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Mar 9 2011, 12:40 AM~20047115
> *Does any1 have da number 2 CNA???
> *


(786) 738-4053 call Nino


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

64SSVERT, Lowridergame305, GbodyonD's, MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, "ACE"


whats GOOD...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MAAAANNNNNDDDOOOOOO 

I GT THE WIPERS WORKING DUDE IT WAS SO SIMPLE ND THE SWITCH IS GOOD NO NEED TO CHANGE IT


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> 64SSVERT, Lowridergame305, GbodyonD's, MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, "ACE"
> whats GOOD...... :biggrin:
> [/quote what they do Ed


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 8 2011, 09:53 PM~20047229
> *(786) 738-4053 call Nino
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Mar 9 2011, 01:14 AM~20047414
> *thanks homie
> *


 No prob


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Mar 7 2011, 08:00 PM~20038822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just doing my thing..
i'm new on the switch ..
i know there is not proof but there is some missed footage, i got 2 good ones in...


maybe the next video with catch them!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 8 2011, 10:01 PM~20047327
> *MAAAANNNNNDDDOOOOOO
> 
> I GT THE WIPERS WORKING DUDE IT WAS SO SIMPLE ND THE SWITCH IS GOOD NO NEED TO CHANGE IT
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 9 2011, 02:14 AM~20047966
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: flaco, sickassscion, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

What's up Chuch, welcome to MIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Mar 9 2011, 12:34 AM~20048485
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: flaco, sickassscion, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> 
> ...


YES SIR WHATS GOOD FAM I LIKE THE MIAMI TOPIC FEELS LIKE HOME CANT WAIT 2 MAKE THE TRIP 2 MEET UP WIT THE FAM AND SEE WHAT MIAMI HAS IN STORE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 9 2011, 03:39 AM~20048512
> *YES SIR WHATS GOOD FAM I LIKE THE MIAMI TOPIC FEELS LIKE HOME CANT WAIT 2 MAKE THE TRIP 2 MEET UP WIT THE FAM AND SEE WHAT MIAMI HAS IN STORE FOR ME  :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure that you won't be disappointed Bro!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 8 2011, 11:33 PM~20047060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco+Mar 9 2011, 03:34 AM~20048485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > 64SSVERT, Lowridergame305, GbodyonD's, MISTER ED, TEAM BORRACHOS, "ACE"
> > whats GOOD...... :biggrin:
> > [/quote what they do Ed
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 8 2011, 11:14 PM~20047966
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nope dont need that anymore


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does any body have any golf clubs for sale


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 9 2011, 10:34 AM~20049366
> *Does any body have any  golf clubs for sale
> *



i have like over 300 holla at me come see them and take what you want....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Oralehomes (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to hop L -***** i have 500 im willin to bet


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oralehomes_@Mar 9 2011, 11:28 AM~20049600
> *I want to hop  L -***** i have 500 im willin to bet
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 9 2011, 10:34 AM~20049366
> *Does any body have any  golf clubs for sale
> *


I got a golf club for u...its a 9iron...


----------



## OMEGA68 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 8 2011, 09:33 PM~20047060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

QUE LA VERGA LOCO :wave:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Oralehomes_@Mar 9 2011, 08:28 AM~20049600
> *I want to hop  L -***** i have 500 im willin to bet
> *


WHEN...WE ARE TALKING PESOS O DOLARES HOMI


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 9 2011, 12:10 PM~20049941
> *QUE LA VERGA LOCO  :wave:
> *


 :werd: hes mexican now?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 9 2011, 09:23 AM~20050021
> *:werd: hes mexican now?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 9 2011, 12:33 PM~20050092
> *:buttkick:
> *


Lmfao....whats up homie..hows work


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 9 2011, 08:53 AM~20049797
> *I got a golf club for u...its a 9iron...
> *



....LiON~King coming soon......
..........Built not Bought.........

.....Fuck a paint booth I do my shyt bathroom boogie style.....


:wow:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 9 2011, 09:34 AM~20050100
> *Lmfao....whats up homie..hows work
> *



str8 slow ova here .... my arms feel like theyre breaking apart lol saw u this morning


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, lowbikeon20z, sickassscion, monte24


wut up dre


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

How did u see him jose?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*what happen to this car...??????????*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 9 2011, 12:50 PM~20050204
> *How did u see him jose?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! WHAT THEY DO POST


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 8 2011, 08:35 PM~20046595
> *:biggrin:   not bad for no charge    Hoppers hydraulics Holla at Willy 4 all Ur Lowrider Needs
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

havent been on here in a min but for yall who dont know who sweet fleet was... what they do yall..... remember this car


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 9 2011, 12:23 PM~20051206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH HELLL NAWWW :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

lets MAKE money ?no fighting ?money sounds better lets keep it hopping
LETS HOP 








LETS NOT FIGHT 








LETS DEAL FOR CASH ITS BETTER


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

]


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 01:13 PM~20050355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was for sale a while back


----------



## Oralehomes (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anybody have$ to hop against me? I have a96 bubble


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 9 2011, 03:23 PM~20051206
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i like it.. very nice and clean


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Oralehomes_@Mar 9 2011, 01:54 PM~20051381
> *Does anybody have$ to hop against me? I have a96 bubble
> *


how much u got :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 9 2011, 03:08 PM~20051121
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


What they do Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 9 2011, 09:42 AM~20050149
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, lowbikeon20z, sickassscion, monte24
> wut up dre
> *


DIMELOOOOOOO


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

OHH HELLLLLLLLL NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! IS BAKK


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 01:04 PM~20051450
> *i like it.. very nice and clean
> *


THANKS..AINT GOT IT NO MORE JUS PUT THEM UP CUZ I KNOW PEOPLE WOULD REMEMBER ME THEN FORGOT EVERYBODY NAMES ON THIS POST


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 9 2011, 05:06 PM~20051872
> *THANKS..AINT GOT IT NO MORE JUS PUT THEM UP CUZ I KNOW PEOPLE WOULD REMEMBER ME THEN FORGOT EVERYBODY NAMES ON THIS POST
> *



its all good :biggrin:


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 9 2011, 02:23 PM~20051206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED,<span style=\'color:blue\'>OH SH!T A GHOST..............[/b]


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

2-Face '64
:wow: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS FRIDAY THE 11TH


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Oralehomes_@Mar 9 2011, 12:54 PM~20051381
> *Does anybody have$ to hop against me? I have a96 bubble
> *


TIME AND PLACE...O LEST MAKE PAY PERVIEW


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

OG WIRES FOR SALE NO TIRES NEVER MOUNTED IN THE BOX, 400.00 U SHIP
7862580183 Q! MIAMI FL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Mar 9 2011, 07:46 PM~20052957
> *OG WIRES FOR SALE NO TIRES NEVER MOUNTED IN THE BOX, 400.00 U SHIP
> 7862580183 Q! MIAMI FL
> 
> ...





NICE LAYITLOW IN THE BACKGROUND ......... :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks cuz...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 9 2011, 02:23 PM~20051206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 9 2011, 07:40 PM~20052915
> *TIME AND PLACE...O LEST MAKE PAY PERVIEW
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

L_NEGRO, HOLY MARQUIS, Tru2DaGame
:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ANY HOPPING THIS FRIDAY???

WE NEED ANOTHER VIDEO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 9 2011, 10:16 PM~20054039
> *ANY HOPPING THIS FRIDAY???
> 
> WE NEED ANOTHER VIDEO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 9 2011, 07:16 PM~20054039
> *ANY HOPPING THIS FRIDAY???
> 
> WE NEED ANOTHER VIDEO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Mar 4 2011, 02:54 PM~20014779
> *I seen that blue one in pompano wonder who scooped it glad to see itget saved
> *


I thank both cars are only being used for parts then off to the junk yard...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MISTER ED, 94pimplac, SWITCHITTER, Chulow, 93brougham**, *sucio138, 64 CRAWLING


i see a lot of caddy lovers........... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 10:49 PM~20054383
> *MISTER ED, 94pimplac, SWITCHITTER, Chulow, 93brougham, sucio138, 64 CRAWLING
> i see a lot of caddy lovers........... :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20054383
> *MISTER ED, 94pimplac, SWITCHITTER, Chulow, 93brougham, sucio138, 64 CRAWLING
> i see a lot of caddy lovers........... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 9 2011, 10:16 PM~20054039
> *ANY HOPPING THIS FRIDAY???
> 
> WE NEED ANOTHER VIDEO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Shit I'll Hop My Shit who Wanna Hop???? :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 10:49 PM~20054383
> *MISTER ED, 94pimplac, SWITCHITTER, Chulow, 93brougham, sucio138, 64 CRAWLING
> i see a lot of caddy lovers........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i need hel trying to find out a place where i can get my ragtop done ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SWITCHITTER 
post Today, 11:36 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #93277 Go to the top of the page

HOOD RICH
Group Icon
Posts: 1,346
Joined: Mar 2006
From: MIAMI DADE COUNTY
Car Club: MAJESTICS MIA





cheesy.gif


--------------------
*I Can Build Em'... And I Can Buy Em'!!!!...*
*
NOW WHERE HAVE I HEARD OR READ THAT BEFORE...


HMMM I WONDER AND I KNOW SOMETHING A LOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW..*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 93brougham, *Shorty84*

Shorty my dawg shorty










:cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 9 2011, 01:23 PM~20051206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Country Club Customs throw back right there !!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 9 2011, 11:25 PM~20056408
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, Shorty84
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 9 2011, 11:41 PM~20054872
> *Shit I'll Hop My Shit who Wanna Hop???? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Mandooo :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, 94pimplac, L_NEGRO, ninty6 lincoln, ErickaNjr, HOLY MARQUIS


WUSSUP FELLAS

***** WHERES THE LION KING AT


----------



## Oralehomes (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to hopp :rant:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2011, 07:44 AM~20057738
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Lowridergame305, 94pimplac, L_NEGRO, ninty6 lincoln, ErickaNjr, HOLY MARQUIS
> WUSSUP FELLAS
> ...


 :squint: :h5:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 AM~20057738
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Lowridergame305, 94pimplac, L_NEGRO, ninty6 lincoln, ErickaNjr, HOLY MARQUIS
> WUSSUP FELLAS
> ...


Hes getting BUILT by WILLY.....
:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 10 2011, 09:37 AM~20057447
> *Mandooo  :wave:
> *


Que bola? :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy a skull-face bandana? I need one for tonight.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 10 2011, 08:53 AM~20058092
> *Does anyone know where I can buy a skull-face bandana? I need one for tonight.
> *


At the harley davidson dealer ship u could call. To make sure they have it.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 10 2011, 11:38 AM~20057995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic.whos car?


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2011, 08:44 AM~20057738
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Lowridergame305, 94pimplac, L_NEGRO, ninty6 lincoln, ErickaNjr, HOLY MARQUIS
> WUSSUP FELLAS
> ...


wuz up homie...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Mar 10 2011, 06:10 AM~20057151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

anybody got da number 2 sum1 dat does good work on leafin and pin stripin????


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Mar 10 2011, 11:22 AM~20058724
> *anybody got da number 2 sum1 dat does good work on leafin and pin stripin????
> *


Claudio does some bad leafing (786) 315-7635


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Mar 10 2011, 11:22 AM~20058724
> *anybody got da number 2 sum1 dat does good work on leafin and pin stripin????
> *


Claudio does some bad leafing (786) 315-7635


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame+Mar 10 2011, 01:31 PM~20058787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOUBLE POST
DOUBLE POST


:twak: :twak:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 10 2011, 09:37 AM~20058391
> *Nice pic.whos car?
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS GUY 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 10:40 AM~20058854
> *Claudio does some bad leafing (786) 315-7635
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 10:40 AM~20058854
> *Claudio does some bad leafing (786) 315-7635
> *


u got any piks of his work???


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 10 2011, 01:55 PM~20058946
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS GUY
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Mar 10 2011, 12:06 PM~20059032
> *u got any piks of his work???
> *


Naw I dont


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 11:20 AM~20059132
> *Naw I dont
> *


yeah ***** ur firewalllllllllll


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

I forgot he I had of my firewall he did this just simple but real clean an nice leafing


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 the old man whent threw the shop right


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 9 2011, 11:25 PM~20056408
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 93brougham, Shorty84
> 
> ...


 i see a peace of quater panel :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 10 2011, 02:42 PM~20059264
> *i see a peace of quater panel :biggrin:
> *


 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Mar 10 2011, 11:40 AM~20059252
> *INKSTINCT003  the old man whent threw the shop right
> *


YEAH I SPOKE TO HIM THIS MORNING..


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 10 2011, 03:21 PM~20059525
> *YEAH I SPOKE TO HIM THIS MORNING..
> *


ight thanks homie


----------



## caddydaddy87 (Jan 29, 2011)

My dawg D layed dat wett wett! :fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

FOR SALE OR TRADE.

LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED HAVE MY EYE ON SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show) or 
$25 Pre-Registration. Please take into consideration that when you enter your car the $30 includes the Driver and 1 passenger (We have always done this and it will stay the same). Children 11years old and under are free. That means you only pay the $30 when you are showing your car and have another passenger including yourself in the car. Again Children 11 years old and under are free. 
For Motorcycles it is just the Driver. Fee is $25 (day of show) and $20 pre-reg.
If you have anymore questions please feel free to pm me thanks so much for your patience.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 10 2011, 11:52 AM~20059335
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 10 2011, 03:50 PM~20060137
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE.
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED HAVE MY EYE ON SOMETHING ELSE
> ...


how much doggy? :wow:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 10 2011, 04:37 PM~20060498
> *how much doggy? :wow:
> *


for who Theodore? :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 02:58 PM~20043843
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



TTT MAD PROPS M.I.A


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 8 2011, 12:07 PM~20042766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can i have the one on the left :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

LETS GO HEAT












:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Mar 10 2011, 02:55 PM~20060179
> *Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
> Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
> When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show)  or
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

yeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! what they do


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

yo need to sell infinity asap $5500 with 22 staggereds or $3800 with hids top bottom on stocks hit me up 7863156307











no motor or tranny problems no leaks either rebuilt but no crash mayb theft cars in good shape blk leather ac sunroof


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

anybody got or kno where i can get some stock rims for a cutlass or the spoke hubcaps?? let me kno


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Lmk.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=581414&st=0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 10 2011, 08:18 PM~20062217
> *anybody got or kno where i can get some stock rims for a cutlass or the spoke hubcaps?? let me kno
> *



fool ive been looking around for the longest n i cant find them wire hubcaps my favorite on a cutlass.....beter off snatchn it of a old papis 4door cutlass lol :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 10 2011, 06:27 PM~20062264
> *fool ive been looking around for the longest n i cant find them wire hubcaps my favorite on a cutlass.....beter off snatchn it of a old papis 4door cutlass lol :biggrin:
> *



YEAH GOTTA GO CUTTY HUNTING SOON..... :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 10 2011, 07:29 PM~20062282
> *YEAH GOTTA GO CUTTY HUNTING SOON..... :biggrin:
> *


Shit if u take it off a 4 door make sure it has rockers get some nd lmk money in hand lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 08:31 PM~20062298
> *Shit if u take it off a 4 door make sure it has rockers get some nd lmk money in hand lol
> *



shit trust me i know where theres 2but dam im on probation i violate i got 10 so shit u tell me n il pay them to get me a set :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 10 2011, 07:33 PM~20062311
> *shit trust me i know where theres 2but dam im on probation i violate i got 10 so shit u tell me n il pay them to get me a set :biggrin:
> *


Lol if I find one I'll get them rockers an get them stocks for you :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 06:31 PM~20062298
> *Shit if u take it off a 4 door make sure it has rockers get some nd lmk money in hand lol
> *



I GOT ALMOST A FULL SET JUST NEED THE 2 FRONT ONES ARE RARE...AND GOT A HEADER PANEL IM SELLING FOR $60 BUCKS


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 06:21 PM~20062237
> *Lmk.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=581414&st=0
> *



DOING THAT SHYT RYTE...LOOKIN RAW AS FUK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 10 2011, 08:38 PM~20062356
> *I GOT ALMOST A FULL SET JUST NEED THE 2 FRONT ONES ARE RARE...AND GOT A HEADER PANEL IM SELLING FOR $60 BUCKS
> *



wat a euro front...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 10 2011, 07:38 PM~20062356
> *I GOT ALMOST A FULL SET JUST NEED THE 2 FRONT ONES ARE RARE...AND GOT A HEADER PANEL IM SELLING FOR $60 BUCKS
> *


I had em nd like nd idiot I threw them away


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 10 2011, 07:40 PM~20062373
> *DOING THAT SHYT RYTE...LOOKIN RAW AS FUK!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Bet homie I tried the best I could :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 08:41 PM~20062382
> *I had em nd like nd idiot I threw them away
> *



:no: :no: :no: u dont throw away cutlass stuff.... :twak: lol


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

I need a 6" monitor asap....cash in hand


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 10 2011, 07:43 PM~20062398
> *:no:  :no:  :no: u dont throw away cutlass stuff.... :twak: lol
> *


Yea I know I was a rookie back then now I know


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 02:58 PM~20043843
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love seeing that this car is in the streets! shit looks real mean. helps me want to finish mine that much more! props homie


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 08:46 PM~20062424
> *Yea I know I was a rookie back then now I know
> *



oh ok then u good.... :biggrin:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

$60 bucks holla at me


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 10 2011, 06:43 PM~20062398
> *:no:  :no:  :no: u dont throw away cutlass stuff.... :twak: lol
> *



ATLEAST SELL THE PARTS OF A CAR YOU DONT HAVE NO MORE..LOL


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@Mar 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20062502
> *ATLEAST SELL THE PARTS OF A CAR YOU DONT HAVE NO MORE..LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Mar 10 2011, 06:47 PM~20062440
> *love seeing that this car is in the streets! shit looks real mean. helps me want to finish mine that much more!  props homie
> *


THANKS BRO.. CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR TRE OUT ON THE STREET ..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 09:21 PM~20062237
> *Lmk.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=581414&st=0
> *




Why why why.......


After som much you have gone thru with this car.....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

RANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 10 2011, 11:50 PM~20063572
> *RANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:
> *


Omg...dont start plz....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BEGINNING THIS MONTH...

*THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
... JUST A DAY AT THE PARK TO CHILL...*
(BRING YOUR OWN BBQ'S, FOOD, AND DRINKS)


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 11 2011, 12:08 AM~20063730
> *BEGINNING THIS MONTH...
> 
> THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 11 2011, 12:08 AM~20063730
> *BEGINNING THIS MONTH...
> 
> THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 11 2011, 12:08 AM~20063730
> *BEGINNING THIS MONTH...
> 
> THE LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT AMELIA EARHART PARK...
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 11 2011, 01:29 AM~20064494
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dope Poster


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

1999 LINCOLN 9,OOO OBO GET AT ME WITH ANY ? OPEN 2 TRADES


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 11 2011, 04:22 AM~20065603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

damn


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 11 2011, 01:29 AM~20064494
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 11 2011, 04:22 AM~20065603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. TO ALL THE PPL WHO GOT KILLED


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone HOPPING Tonite????????????? [/b]


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

OG WIRES 4/S OR TRADE... NO TIRES NEVER MOUNTED IN THE BOX, 400.00 U SHIP
7862580183 Q! MIAMI FL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 10 2011, 08:50 PM~20063572
> *RANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2011, 07:40 AM~20066136
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfaoooooo!!!! Looks just like him!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 10 2011, 06:15 PM~20062206
> *yo need to sell infinity asap $5500 with 22 staggereds or $3800 with hids top bottom on stocks hit me up 7863156307
> 
> 
> ...


dam loco that whip looking good


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 10 2011, 06:46 PM~20062424
> *Yea I know I was a rookie back then now I know
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 PM~20064494
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2011, 09:40 AM~20066136
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ima tell that ***** u.talking shyt about him...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Mar 11 2011, 02:52 AM~20065090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas..... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 11 2011, 10:25 AM~20066330
> *Lmfaoooooo!!!! Looks just like him!
> *


Oh u too!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 11 2011, 07:46 AM~20066422
> *Ima tell that ***** u.talking shyt about him...
> *



SO UR GONNA LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND TELL YOURSELF ?? WTF :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, big al, Que la verga LOCO

QUE ONDA LOCO


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2011, 11:05 AM~20066516
> *SO UR GONNA LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND TELL YOURSELF ?? WTF :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



I just noticed ur signature...so ur a 24 year old virgin?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2011, 08:07 AM~20066527
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lowridergame305, big al, Que la verga LOCO
> 
> ...


wat it dew pimpen...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Mar 10 2011, 05:45 PM~20062417
> *I need a 6" monitor asap....cash in hand
> *


Any one?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO+Mar 11 2011, 08:10 AM~20066547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAH NO! 

I JUST KNOTICED I MIGHT NEED SUM NEW POWERBALLS CAN I USE UR EYES CAUSE APPARENTLY U CANT READ WITH EM  :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2011, 11:23 AM~20066618
> *CHILLIN BOSS
> HAHAHAH NO!
> 
> ...



Sure ill lend u my balls...im guessing u dont have any of ur own?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MY BOY MARVELUS FAME IS LOOKING FOR TWO DONKS VERTS ASAP TO SHOOT A MUSIC VIDEO... </span>

CALL HIM @ (551)226-2709 tell him ***** gave u the #...


DALE ENJOY YA'LL WEEKEND N B SAFE IF UR GOING TO THE CALLE 8 BULL SHIT...*

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 11 2011, 09:14 AM~20066953
> *Sure ill lend u my balls...im guessing u dont have any of ur own?
> *



:0 :0 WOW GUY U MUST REALLY LOVE BALLS SINCE U HAVE PLENTY TO GIVE AWAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

_*KEEPING IT CLEAN N SIMPLE...*_ :biggrin:


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Mar 10 2011, 10:22 AM~20058724
> *anybody got da number 2 sum1 dat does good work on leafin and pin stripin????
> *


 chicho el bicho throws it down!!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 8 2011, 02:58 PM~20043843
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


loco esa cochinada esta linda maje :biggrin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Mar 11 2011, 12:25 PM~20067981
> *chicho el bicho throws it down!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
U rightttt whiteboyy


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 11 2011, 01:30 PM~20067596
> *:0  :0  WOW GUY U MUST REALLY LOVE BALLS SINCE U HAVE PLENTY TO GIVE AWAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ur an idiot..lol...i pik u up after work or what?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 11 2011, 01:17 PM~20068679
> *Ur an idiot..lol...i pik u up after work or what?
> *



I WILL BE HOME WASHING AND CHAGING THE MC SO MOST LIKELY YEA


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...88088&hl=fish65


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...88088&hl=fish65


65/66 frame


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 11 2011, 09:04 AM~20066003
> *Anyone HOPPING Tonite?????????????  *
> [/b]


TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 11 2011, 04:56 PM~20069687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL fucked up but funny at the same time


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 11 2011, 09:32 AM~20066361
> *dam loco that whip looking good
> *



Thanks fool tryn to get ur boy wit thr cutlass on 4s to trade me for it but i dnt knw wats goin on :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 11 2011, 12:40 PM~20067679
> *KEEPING IT CLEAN N SIMPLE...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice like dat bitch lookn gd


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

rockin the blues. orange ones had leaks.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

the blues look better


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 11 2011, 06:37 PM~20070810
> *the blues look better
> *


thx. but i still wanna change'em. interior's red with tan SS seats. ive got a clusterfuck of colors on this thing.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 11 2011, 05:11 PM~20070163
> *Thanks fool tryn to get ur boy wit thr cutlass on 4s to trade me for it but i dnt knw wats goin on  :biggrin:
> *


***** ill trade you fool


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 11 2011, 09:46 PM~20071218
> ****** ill trade you fool
> *


***** i like the lac n specially the 6s but u knw im a cutlass rhyder cant live without a cutlass


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone know where I can fix a car seat? It looks like mechanism that moves the chair front and back is broken, it still spins though. And one of the arms that hold the chair up on the track is broken so it leans. pm me...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 11 2011, 08:12 PM~20071388
> ****** i like the lac n specially the 6s but u knw im a cutlass rhyder cant live without a cutlass
> *


ahhhhhh que fula lol ***** you could trade the lac ***** you got luck for that fool lol


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Guess the cold scarred people tonight cause god dayummm no one came out to the hangout tonight!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 12 2011, 02:03 AM~20072611
> *Guess the cold scarred people tonight cause god dayummm no one came out to the hangout tonight!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 95rangeron14z, *Groc006*, Tru2DaGame, 93brougham

What's up homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

dam 93 brougham and nighty 6 lincoln yall already on here goddam world record lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 12 2011, 02:30 AM~20072850
> *dam 93 brougham and nighty 6 lincoln yall already on here goddam world record lol
> *


UH DUHHHHHHH!!!











YUHH!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LoWLioN8 (Feb 26, 2011)

TTT.. Miami Holy Marquis coming back. TP!!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Anybody know where they fix battery chargers?


----------



## OMEGA68 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LoWLioN8_@Mar 12 2011, 07:45 AM~20074129
> *TTT.. Miami Holy Marquis coming back. TP!!!
> *


getting a minor face lift


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

jefe de jefes, 64SSVERT 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: yyyy Eentooncesss


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMEGA68_@Mar 12 2011, 07:12 AM~20074228
> *getting a minor face lift
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by all-eyez-onme_@Mar 12 2011, 11:28 AM~20074294
> *jefe de jefes, 64SSVERT
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  yyyy Eentooncesss
> *


x2


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 12 2011, 09:15 PM~20077660
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice............great flyer................hope to see every club and solo riders out there.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 12 2011, 11:30 PM~20077761
> *Nice............great flyer................hope to see every club and solo riders out there.
> *



THANKS I TRY TO DO SOMETHING SO EVERYONE CAN GET INSPIRED AND ENJOY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Anyone have No.6 hoses and also batteries for sale. Let me know.*


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ghost town today mayb calle ocho..... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 13 2011, 09:41 AM~20080136
> *ghost town today mayb calle ocho..... :biggrin:
> *


ghost......................... :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 13 2011, 12:16 PM~20080267
> *ghost......................... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




Someones getttin comfortable with their man purse........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 13 2011, 11:16 AM~20080267
> *ghost......................... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 13 2011, 11:41 AM~20080136
> *ghost town today mayb calle ocho..... :biggrin:
> *


Not me homie building and editing


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Beach bound at 4...if interested in going met up at taco bell on 103rd and 12ave hialeah....


----------



## Oralehomes (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 13 2011, 11:11 AM~20080920
> *Beach bound at 4...if interested in going met up at taco bell on 103rd and 12ave hialeah....
> *


Ima be there vato :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oralehomes_@Mar 13 2011, 02:15 PM~20080943
> *Ima be there vato  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 13 2011, 09:16 AM~20080267
> *ghost......................... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 13 2011, 11:48 AM~20080420
> *Not me homie building and editing
> 
> 
> ...



nice fool....thats my homeboy bluepi old monte :biggrin:


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

1993 chevy s10 o.g. paint super clean interior runs great!! 4.3 v6 asking 2500.00 email for more info [email protected]


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

SHARP GF 777 HOLY GRAIL OF BOOMBOXES WORKS GREAT 500.00 EMAIL FOR MORE INFO [email protected]


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by saulgoode_@Mar 13 2011, 01:23 PM~20081597
> *1993 chevy s10 o.g. paint super clean interior runs great!! 4.3 v6 asking 2500.00 email for more info  [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck! glws.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20081591
> *nice fool....thats my homeboy bluepi old monte :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 13 2011, 07:40 PM~20082840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 13 2011, 05:40 PM~20082840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Back sits low just a dark pic


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 13 2011, 08:10 PM~20083016
> *
> 
> 
> ...



squat that bitch n put 4s lol :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 13 2011, 07:46 PM~20083269
> *squat that bitch n put 4s lol :biggrin:
> *


Lol hell Naw I don't fuck with big rims it ain't me


----------



## Oralehomes (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 13 2011, 05:40 PM~20082840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*lookin good BARNEY..............*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 13 2011, 07:58 PM~20083365
> *lookin good BARNEY..............
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Oralehomes (Mar 9, 2011)

lay it low crew


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

My brothers h2


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 13 2011, 08:03 PM~20083410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: and the haters can't stand it..


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 13 2011, 07:21 PM~20083518
> *My brothers h2
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 13 2011, 08:21 PM~20083518
> *My brothers h2
> 
> 
> ...


Looking right D


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

$60 bucks holla at me 786-343-3380


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Mar 13 2011, 09:21 PM~20083518
> *My brothers h2
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch wet :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 12 2011, 10:09 PM~20078502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

BEACH WAS PACKED AND AFTER THE BEACH THE CAROL MART WAS JUMPING I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD CONSIDER BRINGING OT THEIR CARS ON SUNDAY TO THE CAROL MART AT 10 AND CHILL FOR A BIT THEN RIDE OUT !!!!


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 13 2011, 09:23 AM~20080310
> *Someones getttin comfortable with their man purse........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its not a man purse its called a sachel lmao


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 12 2011, 10:09 PM~20078502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 13 2011, 11:19 PM~20084830
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice line up


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GET TO WORK JD


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 13 2011, 10:14 PM~20084762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: .............nice.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 14 2011, 12:19 AM~20084830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 13 2011, 01:09 AM~20078502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Unique.... Representing at the show ...


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 13 2011, 11:19 PM~20084830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics Diesel. Guess I gotta post up some of ours too  Nice chillen with ya this weekend, Can't wait to come down there for your clubs picnic next :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Streetstyle Baby!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 14 2011, 06:37 AM~20086463
> *GET TO WORK JD
> *


...
im off hahaha


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 14 2011, 09:57 AM~20086830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Streetstyle baby


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 14 2011, 08:57 AM~20086830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice line up


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Can some put the number where they got the spokes shipped from og wires for like 430


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 14 2011, 11:26 AM~20087213
> *Can some put the number where they got the spokes shipped from og wires for like 430
> *



STOP BEING LAZY THERES SOMETHING CALLED WHEELS AND TIRES ON LAYITLOW..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

just playin....




































562-926-4444


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 14 2011, 09:39 AM~20087256
> *just playin....
> 562-926-4444
> *


Lol thanks daw


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 14 2011, 10:52 AM~20087339
> *Lol thanks daw
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LiLMaMa10 


your car looking good...keep doing your thing gir


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 14 2011, 01:37 PM~20088132
> *LiLMaMa10
> your car looking good...keep doing your thing gir
> *


Thanks Watson! I'll keep on Lev's ass hahaha


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 14 2011, 03:13 PM~20088428
> *Thanks Watson! I'll keep on Lev's ass hahaha
> *


Yeah ok lol


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Mar 14 2011, 02:16 PM~20088448
> *Yeah ok lol
> *


Ooopsss. I got caught Damn! LOL :biggrin: I was just given you credit for working your ass off on my car :happysad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 14 2011, 03:13 PM~20088428
> *Thanks Watson! I'll keep on Lev's ass hahaha
> *




DAMN NOW I GOTTA SELL MINE.........


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Mar 14 2011, 06:13 AM~20086695
> *Unique.... Representing at the show ...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 14 2011, 06:48 AM~20086801
> *Thanks for the pics Diesel. Guess I gotta post up some of ours too  Nice chillen with ya this weekend, Can't wait to come down there for your clubs picnic next  :biggrin:
> *


  it was good seein everybody again.:thumbsup:  :420:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 14 2011, 04:15 PM~20089159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Watson, this one is for you
http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/32374


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kQ38MFjVak...player_embedded


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 14 2011, 04:14 PM~20089146
> * it was good seein everybody again.:thumbsup:   :420:
> *


MMMhhhhhmmmmmmmm Happy Birthday Diesel! :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Mar 14 2011, 06:27 PM~20089686
> *Watson, this one is for you
> http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/32374
> *


HEEEEL YA...THE 2ND GIRL LOOKS LIKE ONE OF THE GIRLS FROM ADULTSPACE I GOT LIKE 500 GIRLS ON MY FRIENDS LIST ON THERE BUT ANYWAYS GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 14 2011, 08:45 PM~20090724
> *MMMhhhhhmmmmmmmm Happy Birthday Diesel!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE HAPPY LATE BDAY....I DIDENT SEE THE DATE ON FACEBOOK


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*LOW LYFE*


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2011, 06:56 PM~20090824
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 14 2011, 07:45 PM~20090724
> *MMMhhhhhmmmmmmmm Happy Birthday Diesel!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2011, 08:56 PM~20090824
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


I see that 11-16 is putting in some nice work...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 14 2011, 09:33 PM~20091198
> *I see that 11-16 is putting in some nice work...
> *


lol... for sure.... still have alot to learn


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2011, 05:56 PM~20090824
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


THANKS CHULOW FOR COMING THREW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2011, 08:56 PM~20090824
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: Fuckin nice work!!!!


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...qBPsijm4g9F59W3


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Mar 14 2011, 08:15 PM~20093031
> *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...qBPsijm4g9F59W3
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2011, 05:56 PM~20090824
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


that paint is dead serious  

nice pic chulow :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2011, 05:56 PM~20090824
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for you super mario and donkie kong fans........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAYTON is no longer doing in house gold plating .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2011, 01:49 PM~20096689
> *for you super mario and donkie kong fans........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 14 2011, 05:56 PM~20090824
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


BIG BOI STATUS....WET AND DRIPPIN....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2011, 02:20 PM~20096878
> *DAYTON is no longer doing in house gold plating .
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

did they say who's gonna do it for em


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 15 2011, 02:48 PM~20097035
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> did they say who's gonna do it for em
> *




ay dinero asere....... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 15 2011, 12:27 PM~20097279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 15 2011, 01:48 PM~20097035
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> did they say who's gonna do it for em
> *


Gold is super expensive right now. I was looking at doing some two tone, and the normal price of some Valve Covers almost double with two/tone


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 15 2011, 03:06 PM~20097553
> *Gold is super expensive right now.  I was looking at doing some two tone, and the normal price of some Valve Covers almost double with two/tone
> *


You should contact jayson (pink86regal) from Majestics, has great prices and great quality.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

i need some wire hubcaps for a cutlass asap if anybody got hit me up txt me 7863156307 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

trenz verticle grille let me know...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Hotel information i will add more laterRamada Convention Center
2703 Ramada Rd.
I-85
Burlington, NC 27215 US Maps & Directions 

Phone: 336-227-5541 
Fax: 336-570-2701 
HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY
RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $600.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DISQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...
[/quote]


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

DOMREP64, :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 15 2011, 03:36 PM~20097360
> *ay dinero asere....... :biggrin:
> *


yea i wish this is more like it


----------



## LADY J (Jan 11, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 15 2011, 12:27 PM~20097279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bitch is bad ass :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LiLMaMa10


HAPPY BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RIP NATE DOGG

http://www.presstelegram.com/news/ci_17622472


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 02:27 AM~20102994
> *RIP NATE DOGG
> 
> http://www.presstelegram.com/news/ci_17622472
> ...


X2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2011, 11:27 PM~20102994
> *RIP NATE DOGG
> 
> http://www.presstelegram.com/news/ci_17622472
> ...


RIP :angel: A True Legend!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 02:27 AM~20102994
> *RIP NATE DOGG
> 
> http://www.presstelegram.com/news/ci_17622472
> ...


x2 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 02:27 AM~20102994
> *RIP NATE DOGG
> 
> http://www.presstelegram.com/news/ci_17622472
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 07:41 AM~20104245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2011, 01:09 AM~20102850
> *LiLMaMa10
> HAPPY BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Mr. Watson :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Mar 16 2011, 06:45 AM~20104261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my new cutlass coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 01:27 AM~20102994
> *RIP NATE DOGG
> 
> http://www.presstelegram.com/news/ci_17622472
> ...




rip :angel:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 16 2011, 09:06 AM~20104331
> *Very nice!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx...if your down we going to hangout tonight at taco bell on 49st pass by to talk some shit if ur down..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 09:48 AM~20104478
> *my new cutlass coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 08:58 AM~20104530
> *Clean... :thumbsup:
> *



thanks fool :biggrin:


----------



## OMEGA68 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 06:57 AM~20104526
> *Thanx...if your down we going to hangout tonight at taco bell on 49st pass by to talk some shit if ur down..
> *


I will be working but will try to make it


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMEGA68_@Mar 16 2011, 09:38 AM~20104694
> *I will be working but will try to make it
> *


Oops, responded while I was logged on my brothers account


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 09:48 AM~20104478
> *my new cutlass coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




*SO WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO SELL IT.........*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 05:41 AM~20104245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2011, 09:56 AM~20104782
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> SO WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO SELL IT.........
> *




nah fool not for along while i txtd u u never answered :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 16 2011, 10:56 AM~20104782
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> SO WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO SELL IT.........
> *


Lmao...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 16 2011, 11:08 AM~20104842
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 11:15 AM~20104878
> *nah fool not for along while i txtd u u never answered  :biggrin:
> *




NEW NUMBER CHECK UR PM......... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 06:48 AM~20104478
> *my new cutlass coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Anybdy got 13s chrome wit tire for sale for the low hit me up ima ride lk yall for a couple days lol...pm me or txt me 7863156307


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Anybdy got 13s chrome wit tire for sale for the low hit me up ima ride lk yall for a couple days lol...pm me or txt me 7863156307


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hang out at taco bell today :dunno:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 16 2011, 10:35 AM~20105408
> *Hang out at taco bell today :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 08:41 AM~20104245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAMN TIME TO ACT A ASSSSSSSSSSSSS IM HAPPY FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Mar 16 2011, 08:45 AM~20104261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GOOD SHIT HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 16 2011, 09:27 AM~20104411
> *Thanks Mr. Watson  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ANYTIME!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 09:48 AM~20104478
> *my new cutlass coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOING TO BE GONE IN 3 WEEKS KNOWING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

http://www.facebook.com/ConnectedCustoms

Paint and Body, Full Restorations, Metal Work, and Customizations


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> ITS GOING TO BE GONE IN 3 WEEKS KNOWING YOU :biggrin:
> [/quote Nah watson not this time fool bitch clean its gna hanground im not evn doin 4s im goin 22staggereds .......but if u hear anybody seln 13s cheap ima fk wit yall for a bit n put them on...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Mar 16 2011, 02:13 PM~20106009
> *http://www.facebook.com/ConnectedCustoms
> 
> Paint and Body, Full Restorations, Metal Work, and Customizations
> *


LIKE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > ITS GOING TO BE GONE IN 3 WEEKS KNOWING YOU :biggrin:
> > [/quote Nah watson not this time fool bitch clean its gna hanground im not evn doin 4s im goin 22staggereds .......but if u hear anybody seln 13s cheap ima fk wit yall for a bit n put them on...... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> > ITS GOING TO BE GONE IN 3 WEEKS KNOWING YOU :biggrin:
> > [/quote Nah watson not this time fool bitch clean its gna hanground im not evn doin 4s im goin 22staggereds .......but if u hear anybody seln 13s cheap ima fk wit yall for a bit n put them on...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> you can ride on my stocks for now...... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2011, 01:17 PM~20105705
> *:biggrin: DAMN TIME TO ACT A ASSSSSSSSSSSSS IM HAPPY FOR YOU HOMIE
> *


Thanx watson...u gota join us in our lil sunday drives...its chillin as fuck...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 05:41 AM~20104245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good jose.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Mar 16 2011, 06:31 PM~20107003
> *looks good jose.
> *


Thanks danny...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Mar 16 2011, 06:31 PM~20107003
> *looks good jose.
> *


Thanks danny...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

New Lowrider.......................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 01:51 PM~20106276
> *you can ride on my stocks for now......  :biggrin:
> *



i got stocks o just want some hubcaps asap i like how it looks wit hubcaps :biggrin:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

white lincoln towncar 2000. for sale for $2900 

pm me


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 06:41 AM~20104245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 07:48 AM~20104478
> *my new cutlass coming soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damm that bitch is clean ! :wow:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 08:41 AM~20104245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man, you going to be at work tomorrow so I can pass by and check it out?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

[quote=sickassscion,Mar 16 2011 LOOOKING GOOD LION KING :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 05:21 PM~20107858
> *i got stocks o just want some hubcaps asap i like how it looks wit hubcaps :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know i meant this......



this are my stocks for the monte .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2011, 04:31 PM~20107479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 16 2011, 03:08 PM~20106370
> *Thanx watson...u gota join us in our lil sunday drives...its chillin as fuck...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GiZmO84_@Mar 16 2011, 09:55 PM~20108650
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanx...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 16 2011, 11:12 PM~20109359
> *Nice man, you going to be at work tomorrow so I can pass by and check it out?
> *


Im not working at the same place anymore...im on 29st and 1st ave west...its called tire factory...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> > Thanx blanco....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 11:40 AM~20106196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


David right? Last time i saw him he had a 68 vert

does he still have it?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Mar 16 2011, 11:16 PM~20111173
> *David right? Last time i saw him he had a 68 vert
> 
> does he still have it?
> *


naw he's driving high end stuff now .


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 16 2011, 04:26 PM~20107440
> *New Lowrider.......................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2011, 05:15 AM~20111983
> *naw he's driving high end stuff now .
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GOT THIS FROM THE GOODTIMES FORUM
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, GRAND HUSTLE



WUSSUP FELLAS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Playboy magazine in Slovakia.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 17 2011, 09:56 AM~20113134
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, GRAND HUSTLE
> WUSSUP FELLAS
> *


YOOOOO


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 11:40 AM~20106196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the guy i bought my biscayne from. cool ppls


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 17 2011, 12:41 PM~20113410
> *Playboy magazine in Slovakia.
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped and thats what lowrider mag should look like


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

She's gettin closer 
































Custom kick panel and center console by CHRIS FOOSE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 07:20 PM~20115546
> *She's gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 06:20 PM~20115546
> *She's gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


 nice.. who did the mural?


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 17 2011, 09:53 AM~20113117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that dude got rocked! he went in there hard as fuck too lmao!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 05:20 PM~20115546
> *She's gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


Wowwwwww this shit is fucking hard


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 11:20 PM~20110104
> *yeah i know i meant this......
> this are my stocks for the monte .
> 
> ...


Shit il lv to borrow those fool lol :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GiZmO84_@Mar 16 2011, 08:57 PM~20108676
> *Damm that bitch is clean !  :wow:
> *



Thanks fool


----------



## GiZmO84 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 05:20 PM~20115546
> *She's gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKIN GOOD LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 17 2011, 06:07 PM~20115839
> *nice.. who did the mural?
> *


Dudes name is CHOLO he was in homestead, but he moved to Texas, hood is getting same treatment but from different artist, waiting for it to be done.


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 17 2011, 12:53 PM~20113117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is funny


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20116751
> *Dudes name is CHOLO he was in homestead, but he moved to Texas, hood is getting same treatment but from different artist, waiting for it to be done.
> *



looks tits..:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 06:20 PM~20115546
> *She's gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


Bich is sick


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD

 What you think homie...It's almost done


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 18 2011, 05:53 AM~20120106
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> 
> What you think homie...It's almost done
> ...


looks good  

black trim around the windows ss


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2011, 09:29 AM~20120233
> *looks good
> 
> black trim around the windows ss
> *


Thanks man Im not done with it yet


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

***** :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Mar 18 2011, 09:18 AM~20120779
> ******    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 04:20 PM~20115546
> *She's gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


WOWWWW :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
THIS IS PLAIN BEAUTIFUL.... BAD MODA RIGHT THERE


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Mar 18 2011, 08:18 AM~20120779
> ******    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 18 2011, 02:26 PM~20122021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 18 2011, 02:26 PM~20122021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holla at me later..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 18 2011, 12:06 PM~20122257
> *Holla at me later..... :biggrin:
> *



call u like at 5 when im outta work dale


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 18 2011, 03:06 PM~20122257
> *Holla at me later..... :biggrin:
> *


Nice..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 18 2011, 02:26 PM~20122021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 18 2011, 01:11 PM~20122582
> *:biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Mar 18 2011, 08:18 AM~20120779
> ******    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
suenaloooooooooooo'''''' :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 18 2011, 01:26 PM~20122021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

does anybody got some 3 ton springs for sale??


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*ANYBODY HAVE SOME CADILLAC STOCKS FROM A 90 OR A BIGBODY? PM ME THANKS.. *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Any hangouts this weekend?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 18 2011, 07:53 AM~20120106
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> 
> What you think homie...It's almost done
> ...



Wow gool love it bitch squated an all


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 18 2011, 05:18 PM~20123406
> *ANYBODY HAVE SOME CADILLAC STOCKS FROM A 90 OR A BIGBODY? PM ME THANKS..
> *



Yea fool im waitn on u


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 18 2011, 03:11 PM~20122290
> *call u like at 5 when im outta work dale
> *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 18 2011, 05:10 PM~20124038
> *Yea fool im waitn on u
> *


what up fool i see ya


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my 88


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 18 2011, 09:08 PM~20124799
> *what up fool i see ya
> *



wats up my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham
:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 18 2011, 08:09 PM~20124030
> *Wow gool love it bitch squated an all
> *


  Thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 18 2011, 07:17 PM~20124873
> *my 88
> 
> 
> ...


that thang looking clean loko


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Mar 18 2011, 11:46 PM~20125568
> *93brougham
> :wave:
> *


WASAPENINGMAHNEEGA  :wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 04:20 PM~20115546
> *She's gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 18 2011, 11:26 AM~20122021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

i need the # of a good pinstriping


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2011, 11:58 PM~20126084
> *that thang looking clean loko
> *



Thanks mr o cars in really good shape :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 18 2011, 01:46 PM~20122821
> *nice!
> *



THANKS JAVI!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 18 2011, 06:11 PM~20124389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO DAMN MY BAD DAWG I TEXT U NOW DALE


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 17 2011, 01:41 PM~20113410
> *Playboy magazine in Slovakia.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 19 2011, 08:55 AM~20127303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW MIA, TEXAS PASSING THRU


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sell the rim of my lac looking for 13 gold dayton


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

BLOODBATH THROWBACK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 20 2011, 12:02 AM~20131799
> *BLOODBATH THROWBACK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 19 2011, 05:30 PM~20129754
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good G


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 04:20 PM~20115546
> *She's gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 19 2011, 09:02 PM~20131799
> *BLOODBATH THROWBACK
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*



Originally posted by BloodBath@Mar 20 2011, 12:02 AM~20131799
BLOODBATH THROWBACK

Click to expand...





<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS1-1-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/CLASSICANGELS7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Click to expand...


True Miami Legend* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 19 2011, 09:02 PM~20131799
> *BLOODBATH THROWBACK
> 
> 
> ...


That was the days.....................................  :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, sour diesel
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 20 2011, 12:15 AM~20132253
> *:biggrin: Whats good G
> 
> 
> ...



Fool looks like u own a rim shop lend me some for the cutlass lol...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Mar 20 2011, 03:21 AM~20133116
> *
> True Miami Legend :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Looking to trade.............has almost a full frame wrap....caprice spindles and uppers....upper and lower adjustable trailing arms....3 tons all the way around....8's up front......22's for the rear......and i have a Euro front clip for it...    
looking for a stock bubble linc.....  PM any questions........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 20 2011, 12:02 AM~20131799
> *BLOODBATH THROWBACK
> 
> 
> ...



THAT GOES TO SHOW YA HE IS THE ONLY ONE THAT DOES IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME..... WHERE ARE THE CARS THAT CAME OUT WHEN WILLY CAME OUT??????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 20 2011, 09:48 AM~20133551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dog i had to look twice dat bitch look real lol :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWITCHITTER, *Fleetwood 305*


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Mar 20 2011, 10:54 AM~20134512
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWITCHITTER, Fleetwood 305
> 
> ...


WHAT IT DO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 20 2011, 09:23 AM~20134012
> *Dog i had to look twice dat bitch look real lol :biggrin:
> *


Lol thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 20 2011, 09:40 AM~20133349
> *Fool looks like u own a rim shop lend me some for the cutlass lol...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 20 2011, 10:48 AM~20133551
> *
> 
> 
> ...






































:biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 19 2011, 11:02 PM~20131799
> *BLOODBATH THROWBACK
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Carol mart???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 20 2011, 04:48 PM~20136423
> *Carol mart???
> *


Im goin


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

SWIFT'N


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 20 2011, 04:48 PM~20136423
> *Carol mart???
> *


x2


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:56 PM~20136961
> *SWIFT'N
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 20 2011, 07:56 PM~20136961
> *SWIFT'N
> 
> 
> ...



Wow game over


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 20 2011, 05:56 PM~20136961
> *SWIFT'N
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice seeing all yal boys tonight


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 19 2011, 09:02 PM~20131799
> *BLOODBATH THROWBACK
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: uffin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 20 2011, 07:29 PM~20138002
> *Wow game over
> *


till the straightpimpin box comes out to kill all the 2 door boxes.....but that orange one looks tight though i like it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:56 PM~20136961
> *SWIFT'N
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 21 2011, 12:10 AM~20138956
> *Nice seeing all yal boys tonight
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx watson for the pic..it was nice hanging out tonight...realy needed them laughs...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 21 2011, 12:58 AM~20139456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 01:00 AM~20139473
> *Thanx watson for the pic..it was nice hanging out tonight...realy needed them laughs...
> *


 :biggrin: 4sho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 21 2011, 01:03 AM~20139507
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 20 2011, 10:09 PM~20139576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 20 2011, 09:58 PM~20139456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 20 2011, 09:58 PM~20139456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin clean fool.....................


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 20 2011, 10:58 PM~20139456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niceeeeeee


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Mar 14 2011, 08:57 AM~20086830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is the orange Fleetwood also a Streetstyle ride?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 21 2011, 01:03 AM~20139507
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 21 2011, 09:03 AM~20140825
> *Is the orange Fleetwood also a Streetstyle ride?
> *


Yes it is homie why what's up


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 20 2011, 09:58 PM~20139456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 17 2011, 10:41 AM~20113410
> *Playboy magazine in Slovakia.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Mar 21 2011, 09:30 AM~20141114
> *Yes it is homie why what's up
> *


Just looking for more pictures. Do you guys have a Car Club Topic? I couldn't find a Miami chapter in my search.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 21 2011, 11:55 AM~20141609
> *Just looking for more pictures. Do you guys have a Car Club Topic? I couldn't find a Miami chapter in my search.
> *



thats a treasure coast street style topic homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

...


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 11:59 AM~20141639
> *thats a treasure coast street style topic homie...... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 AM~20140792
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats good Mr ed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 21 2011, 12:41 PM~20141923
> *Whats good Mr ed
> *



CHILLIN WATSON WHATS GOOD WITH YOU.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 20 2011, 11:09 PM~20139576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Mar 19 2011, 10:02 PM~20131799
> *BLOODBATH THROWBACK
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 21 2011, 10:15 AM~20142137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*FOR SALE!!! 22'S 265/35/22 ALL BRAND NEW TIRES... ASKING $900 OBO... CALL ME 7863391341 *****...*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 21 2011, 01:15 PM~20142137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a copy catter...cant come up with ur own ideas..lol...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 21 2011, 10:45 AM~20142323
> *what a copy catter...cant come up with ur own ideas..lol...
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 01:01 PM~20142042
> *CHILLIN WATSON WHATS GOOD WITH YOU.....
> *


Just vibein homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24+Mar 21 2011, 01:15 PM~20142137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 20 2011, 11:30 PM~20139177
> *till the straightpimpin box comes out to kill all the 2 door boxes.....but that orange one looks tight though i like it.
> *


Old dog show me pics cant wait to c dat bitch out too...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OK ROLL CALL WHOS COMING............*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 07:50 AM~20140792
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*THIS SUNDAY..... *


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

DAM...... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Mar 21 2011, 05:52 PM~20144335
> *DAM......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Mar 20 2011, 09:58 PM~20139456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 21 2011, 04:32 PM~20144631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was a good day :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for sale 30 bucks


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 03:35 PM~20144210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

im gonna slide through and check it out.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 21 2011, 04:50 PM~20144748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much delivered to 33021 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 21 2011, 06:50 PM~20144748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fool i need them hubcaps if they 14in if u can i get off at 7pm tomorow pm me ur number n il pic them up for sure


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 21 2011, 08:53 PM~20145819
> *how much delivered to 33021      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



O u dnt need them ur stocks r too big :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> love these cars! this lil crew from down south is doin it. props!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 06:35 PM~20144210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*YO WATSON I THOUGHT OF YOU WHEN I SAW THIS......*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 21 2011, 07:22 PM~20146085
> *O u dnt need them ur stocks r too big  :biggrin:
> *


their monte carlo caps what you want with them ?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> > love these cars! this lil crew from down south is doin it. props!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE PROPS J!!! ,STILL NOT DONE TRYING TO DO OUR PART TO BRING OUT CLEAN RIDES TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 21 2011, 08:11 PM~20146621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

where is the best / cheapest place to get parts chromed locally?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody have a 8in chrome piston for sale, pm me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 10:57 PM~20146472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Yo were he got his!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I been look for one for a longtime...I want 1 that say I love bbw...Some whiteboy had one on his truck at towers he told me he thing he bought it from hot topic I went there they dident have any


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Mar 21 2011, 08:37 PM~20146875
> *where is the best / cheapest place to get parts chromed locally?
> *


To me its... "Action Plating"


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

anybody have reed # ?


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> > love these cars! this lil crew from down south is doin it. props!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dawg. Appreciate the love!!! Cant wait to see that black beauty!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 21 2011, 01:12 PM~20142119
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Gracias CaliMio!!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

pretty clean 









:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Mar 22 2011, 02:04 AM~20148779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean lac


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new toy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 22 2011, 08:29 AM~20149608
> *new toy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  I like this


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 22 2011, 05:29 AM~20149608
> *new toy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 22 2011, 08:29 AM~20149608
> *new toy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 22 2011, 05:29 AM~20149608
> *new toy
> 
> 
> ...




u must b really bored! lol :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need metal work or rust treatment on your classic car or truck call or tex anytime for price 786-380-6468 
and any hard to fine hydraulics parts springs,pumps,custom piston
anysize and custom springs


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 21 2011, 04:50 PM~20144748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sry fellas i sold dem Yesterday


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Mar 21 2011, 08:19 PM~20146703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO problem fellas! 
& nick... soon!! these haterz think im sleeping :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 22 2011, 07:21 AM~20150027
> *u must b really bored! lol  :biggrin:
> *



my new wheels are almost done can't wait..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Mar 22 2011, 12:04 AM~20148779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Nice :biggrin: :biggrin: ....I miss my 2 Door :uh: :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*DOUBLE-O, Que la verga LOCO, sickassscion, orli1909, 95rangeron14z*

WUS CRACKIN HOMIES


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> > love these cars! this lil crew from down south is doin it. props!
> 
> 
> x2


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

2007 KING RANCH F350 SUPER DUTY WITH 24INCH POWDER COATED ALCOA CLEAN TRUCK.954-839-5152 $21,500 FIRM PRICE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 22 2011, 12:38 PM~20151756
> *NO problem fellas!
> & nick... soon!! these haterz think im sleeping :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


take your time homie


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Mar 22 2011, 01:03 PM~20152359
> *2007 KING RANCH F350 SUPER DUTY WITH 24INCH POWDER COATED ALCOA CLEAN TRUCK.954-839-5152 $21,500 FIRM PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up C long time no c GL on the sale


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

FOR SALE..MESSAGE ME FOR INFO..SOLID CAR , ALL OG. in miami now


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 22 2011, 02:38 PM~20151756
> *NO problem fellas!
> & nick... soon!! these haterz think im sleeping :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


wake up for just long enough so I can get you the money :dunno: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 21 2011, 11:11 PM~20146621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 22 2011, 07:29 AM~20149608
> *new toy
> 
> 
> ...


Nice o


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

13 Inch Wire Wheels with knock offs and adapters , no leaks , very minor surface rust , tires are in ok condition 

$ 250 

if interested pm me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 04:35 PM~20144210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me.........................









:roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 22 2011, 08:25 PM~20154240
> *me.........................
> 
> 
> ...



Thats my dawg..... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 22 2011, 08:39 PM~20154382
> *Thats my dawg..... :biggrin:
> *


Ill swing by...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 22 2011, 06:34 PM~20154859
> *Ill swing by...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 22 2011, 06:25 PM~20154240
> *me.........................
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of yourself.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

JUST PASSING BY AND SAYING WHAT UP FROM....................................


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lookin to buy some 22" or 24" staggered wheels, with off set. Had some forgies but sold them. Lookin for something asap and pref another set of forgies, or asanti, whatever. Pics please if u got em, and price and are willing to ship. Thanks 305


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 22 2011, 05:29 AM~20149608
> *new toy
> 
> 
> ...



lol hhaa u got my old caddy lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 20 2011, 09:30 PM~20139177
> *till the straightpimpin box comes out to kill all the 2 door boxes.....but that orange one looks tight though i like it.
> *





LMAO! comn brah! ANOTHER WILL BE OUT BY THEN!  ...BUT THAT BLUE ONE IS ALSO THIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Mar 23 2011, 02:59 AM~20158491
> *lol hhaa u got my old caddy lol
> *


that's not your old caddy that's the ham sandwich , your old caddy is in a junkyard in fort laudardale :loco:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 23 2011, 09:06 AM~20159735
> *LMAO! comn brah! ANOTHER WILL BE OUT BY THEN!  ...BUT THAT BLUE ONE IS ALSO THIGHT!  :biggrin:
> *


which blue one??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 23 2011, 12:31 PM~20159882
> *which blue one??
> *



i think he means the turqouise one that was at the 25/uso picnic with the peanut butter top... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## OMEGA68 (Feb 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 23 2011, 10:01 AM~20159291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Lil get together tonight at taco bell on 49st...come thorugh if ur bored...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

NEW LINCOLN COMING OUT SOOOOONNN SECOND TO NONE 









































































































BUILD RIGHT


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 23 2011, 06:31 PM~20162521
> *NEW LINCOLN COMING OUT SOOOOONNN        SECOND TO NONE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....looking good...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 23 2011, 06:06 PM~20162787
> *Nice....looking good...
> *


thank homie


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice....


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 23 2011, 03:31 PM~20162521
> *NEW LINCOLN COMING OUT SOOOOONNN        SECOND TO NONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 23 2011, 03:31 PM~20162521
> *NEW LINCOLN COMING OUT SOOOOONNN        SECOND TO NONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 23 2011, 11:01 AM~20159291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 23 2011, 06:31 PM~20162521
> *NEW LINCOLN COMING OUT SOOOOONNN        SECOND TO NONE
> 
> 
> ...


  STR8 UP PROPSSSSSSSSS I LIKE THIS SHIT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 23 2011, 08:48 PM~20163489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

wat yall think only for a little bit till i come back from singapore goin big 4 staggereds :biggrin: 










beter pics tmrw


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 23 2011, 09:26 PM~20163787
> *wat yall think only for a little bit till i come back from singapore goin big 4 staggereds :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




BITCH LEAVE THAT SHIT LIKE THAT........... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hold on did you just say SINGApore.... damn my ***** let me hold something.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 22 2011, 08:25 PM~20154240
> *me.........................
> 
> 
> ...


me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 23 2011, 08:29 PM~20163805
> *BITCH LEAVE THAT SHIT LIKE THAT........... :biggrin:
> *



how did i knw u were gna be the first one to say smthing :biggrin: yea fool singapore fukn 21hr flight nxt week n naw fool i need them big thangs :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 23 2011, 09:35 PM~20163852
> *how did i knw u were gna be the first one to say smthing :biggrin:    yea fool singapore fukn 21hr flight nxt week n naw fool i need them big thangs :biggrin:
> *



i know my nig.... be safe out there...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 23 2011, 08:39 PM~20163880
> *i know my nig.... be safe out there...
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 23 2011, 03:31 PM~20162521
> *NEW LINCOLN COMING OUT SOOOOONNN        SECOND TO NONE
> 
> 
> ...


dats my dogg :yes:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice street car, MUST GO!!!!!

$8500!!!

Fresh patterns, ice cold a/c, brand new carpet, full chrome undies, 13" 88 spoke center gold daytons!!!

Will sell car without daytons, but won't sell just the daytons without the car!


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO0_stg04Lg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aKqVUynU88


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 23 2011, 11:01 PM~20165327
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO0_stg04Lg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aKqVUynU88
> *



Nice cars fool....dam i just need to put the staggereds on n mayb b able to join swift..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Mar 23 2011, 07:33 PM~20163847
> *me 2 :biggrin:
> *


Amelia Earhart Park
Basic Information 
Address 401 E 65 Street, Miami, FL 


Phone Number 305-685-8389 
Hours of Operation Park Hours: Sunrise to Sunset
Office Hours: 
8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m., Monday - Friday


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 10:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cleeeeeeeeeeean as fuck! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 09:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

THANKS YALL :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 07:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I likes thiss


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 10:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  She clean ass fuck


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 09:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Funny shyt...


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 24 2011, 11:11 AM~20169472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for that, every time i see a cactus im going to laugh my ass off! funny ass shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Mar 23 2011, 07:37 PM~20164401
> *dats my dogg :yes:
> *


looking good


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 24 2011, 10:26 AM~20168739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome asshole!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 24 2011, 12:55 PM~20170030
> *Your welcome asshole!
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 07:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks clean on them 13s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 24 2011, 04:15 PM~20170119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 23 2011, 05:20 PM~20162462
> *Lil get together tonight at taco bell on 49st...come thorugh if ur bored...
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GETTING IT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20170464
> *GETTING IT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

monte24
:biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 24 2011, 02:05 PM~20170464
> *GETTING IT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 24 2011, 02:05 PM~20170464
> *GETTING IT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :thumbsup: CLEAN!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003, sickassscion


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 24 2011, 03:05 PM~20170464
> *GETTING IT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




esta limpio


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20170464
> *GETTING IT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats good homie...(mister ed)


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 24 2011, 02:56 PM~20170809
> *MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003, sickassscion
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE VUELLTAAAA


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 07:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion+Mar 24 2011, 06:42 PM~20171095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que vueltaaa ?????? when did you become cuban :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE 90 LAC GOLD GRILL IN GOOD CONDITION..... PM ME IF INTERESTED..*


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Anyone down to go out to Towers tomorrow?*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 24 2011, 10:12 AM~20168193
> *I likes thiss
> *


Wat u think wen i put the 4s swift material


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 07:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:  :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 05:11 PM~20171673
> *Wat u think wen i put the 4s swift material
> *


 :yes: yes sir


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20171746
> *:yes:  yes sir
> *



soon as soon as i come bak from my next trip il be ready :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 24 2011, 03:17 PM~20170134
> *:thumbsup: looks clean on them 13s
> *



thanks good looking out bear :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 05:50 AM~20140792
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



whose going? :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Anybody knws how to change the top a arm bushings on the cutlass mine are mesed up but dnt knw how to do it if anybdy knws let me knw how much thanks


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 24 2011, 08:30 PM~20171828
> *whose going?  :biggrin:
> *


*93brougham*<<<<


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

cutlass rally stocks tires pretty good shape for sale $120 786 3156307 :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Taco bell bound...


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 07:02 AM~20167756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dogg this looks like gaby's cutlass is that it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003


go to sleep...........


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

93 caddy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 25 2011, 03:12 AM~20175817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 25 2011, 07:16 AM~20176175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OMEGA68 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 25 2011, 12:12 AM~20175817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... FACTORY V-6 FENGINE OUT OF A 87 MONTE 200.00 BUT U HAVE TO PULL IT 7862580183 Q!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

22in PLAYER WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE

GOOD CONDITIONS, GOOD TIRES

$500 OBO 

PM ME


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey fellas I'm the founder of Royalty Ridaz here in minnesota and were looking to expand into tampa fl I don't want to step on any ones toes here so I want to know if theres any car club in fl that has a similar club name like I said I don't want to disrespect any clubs please lmk thanks


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Hangout at the tattoo shop tonight?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

mr.regal :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new shit


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 25 2011, 08:34 AM~20177107
> *Hangout at the tattoo shop tonight?
> *




no beotch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRBLmogRL4c

WHATS NEXT??? :0 :0


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ALL STARS VS DREAMTEAM


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2011, 12:59 PM~20178080
> *new shit
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

selling the cutlass 1988 v6 completeley rebuilt block paintedorange no dash cracks paint beautiful new top all lights brandnew cd player interior super clean bitch rides anywhere just put 13in spokes on it car runs really good n its in awesome shape.......will trade for an 04- and up bubble maxima or tahoe or surburban 7863156307 no rush in seln it :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 25 2011, 11:20 AM~20178225
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRBLmogRL4c
> 
> WHATS NEXT???  :0  :0
> *


Its funny :rofl:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 25 2011, 01:20 PM~20178225
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRBLmogRL4c
> 
> WHATS NEXT???  :0  :0
> *



wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 25 2011, 02:35 PM~20178328
> *selling the cutlass 1988 v6 completeley rebuilt block paintedorange no dash cracks paint beautiful new top all lights brandnew cd player interior super clean bitch rides anywhere just put 13in spokes on it car runs really good n its in awesome shape.......will trade for an 04- and up bubble maxima or tahoe or surburban 7863156307 no rush in seln it :biggrin:
> *


Lmao estas de pinga asere that bitch is clean ass hell don't sell it *****


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 25 2011, 11:24 AM~20178260
> *ALL STARS VS DREAMTEAM
> *


Let that happen in miami there would be :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 25 2011, 12:12 AM~20175817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautifullllll :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 25 2011, 03:55 PM~20178932
> *beautifullllll :wow:
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 AM~20140792
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*2 more days......*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 25 2011, 02:12 AM~20175817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever make any build-up Threads? I would love to see them. That floor looks great, any plans to do the roof?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 25 2011, 05:16 AM~20176175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Yo need sombdy to braid my hair but dnt feel like goin to the flea let me knw if yall knw anybdy


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Mar 17 2011, 08:07 PM~20116751
> *Dudes name is CHOLO he was in homestead, but he moved to Texas, hood is getting same treatment but from different artist, waiting for it to be done.
> *


What part of TEXAS?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 25 2011, 06:12 PM~20180187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i likes dat :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 25 2011, 06:12 PM~20180187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Mar 25 2011, 07:46 AM~20176832
> *22in PLAYER WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE
> 
> GOOD CONDITIONS, GOOD TIRES
> ...


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a bullet key for the knockoff i need to borrow it. Please holla 754 422 9123


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Need cutlass gone asap tryn to do smthn with the bread 4300 88 v6 clean as fk in n out 13in spokes hit me up i leave tue morn to wrk wont b bk for a week so hit me up 7863156307 need gone asap im losin mny here its a gd ass buy



click n watch video of the car


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 25 2011, 03:11 PM~20179486
> *Yo need sombdy to braid my hair but dnt feel like goin to the flea let me knw if yall knw anybdy
> *


Carmen (CHINA) Roberts Fade 68st and 24Ave HIA there's nobody getting braided now.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
Does anyone have a bullet key for the knockoff i need to borrow it. Please holla 754 422 9123



ANYONE ?????*


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 26 2011, 12:55 PM~20185323
> *Need cutlass gone asap tryn to do smthn with the bread 4300 88 v6 clean as fk in n out 13in spokes hit me up i leave tue morn to wrk wont b bk for a week so hit me up 7863156307 need gone asap im losin mny here its a gd ass buy
> 
> 
> ...


Ay JD u gonna regret selling that bitch don't do it!!!!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

What time is everyone going to Amelia Tomorrow?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Mar 26 2011, 02:51 PM~20186249
> *Carmen (CHINA) Roberts Fade 68st and 24Ave HIA there's nobody getting braided now.
> *


Thanks fool hpfuly she there tmrw


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 26 2011, 09:08 PM~20188497
> *Ay JD u gonna regret selling that bitch don't do it!!!!
> *


I knw fool but i want dat bubble max they seln me


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

jd did you get my message


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What up Miami? Good Times DFW rollin thru... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

*Our show is part of the Wego Tour & Houston Region Tour*


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 26 2011, 11:08 PM~20188937
> *I knw fool but i want dat bubble max they seln me
> *


Noooo not a bubble that cutty clean!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

So who owns the White 80's Blazer & the white cutty, both juiced on spokes. In town for the week & saw them both on 5th last night. Lookin clean!


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*what up fam i could use a little help im starting a new project on a an Explorer sport 01. i wanna lower the front of it i heard i can do a "torsion twist" to lower my front end now heres my question... HOW LOW can i drop it without causing any damage?? can i get at least 3"? any help is good help thanks *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 26 2011, 10:12 PM~20188987
> *jd did you get my message
> *


Yea ed i gt it my bad i was in my dogs house micosoukee indian in the reservation but i aint get reception but gv me a bit before i leave tue il let u knw


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 05:50 AM~20140792
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


last call !!!!

how is it going down ? 

we pull in & just drive around till we see the lolo's ?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 07:50 AM~20140792
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any word on this??? is it still goin down? wat time?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 4RMDABOTTOM305, Mr lowrider305

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2011, 12:57 PM~20192105
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 4RMDABOTTOM305, Mr lowrider305
> 
> ...


Whats good doc


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Mar 27 2011, 06:58 AM~20190967
> *what up fam i could use a little help im starting a new project on a an Explorer sport 01. i wanna lower the front of it i heard i can do a "torsion twist" to lower my front end now heres my question... HOW LOW can i drop it without causing any damage?? can i get at least 3"? any help is good help thanks
> *


 you want do any damage ..you will have negative camber but that can be fixed and you can get 3'' drop easy by adjusting the torsion bars


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for sale 10 buckz


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 14" wheel for sale. In good shape. Give me $25. Need it out of my house. Let me know.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 21 2011, 05:50 AM~20140792
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


real good turn out today n most importantly ...NO DRAMA !!!! :cheesy: 

hopefuly more people will show up next month!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Mar 27 2011, 05:37 PM~20194091
> *real good turn out today n most importantly ...NO DRAMA !!!! :cheesy:
> 
> hopefuly more people will show up next month!!
> *


x2...


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 27 2011, 10:57 AM~20192105
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 4RMDABOTTOM305, Mr lowrider305
> 
> ...


Dimelo loko


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

sickassscion 

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Today was str8 at the park...Here's some photos


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Mar 27 2011, 06:37 PM~20194091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x 3

it was a good chillin day everyone was having fun.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

post more later...Working on my model cars now


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

for sale. asking for 2000$$ needs head gasket replaced . everything else in the car works perfect. 

call 786 597 7886


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like a good turn out :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=587617
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

coming to a picnic near you llol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 27 2011, 08:20 PM~20195376
> *coming to a picnic near you llol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> Today was str8 at the park...Here's some photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Mar 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20194967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS A LOT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > Today was str8 at the park...Here's some photos
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 27 2011, 10:59 PM~20196431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i was waitin for you but the little one was getting sleepy so i left


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 27 2011, 08:59 PM~20196431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daw y'all got the cleanest fuckin cars that cutty is cleannnn down south killin em


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 27 2011, 10:59 PM~20196431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  I LOVE THIS PHOTO


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2011, 08:10 PM~20196540
> *i was waitin for you but the little one was getting sleepy so i left
> *


yea i didnt see you i got there late last min touch ups :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 27 2011, 08:14 PM~20196594
> *Daw y'all got the cleanest fuckin cars that cutty is cleannnn down south killin em
> *


THANKS HOMIE THATS MY BOIS EDDIE CUTTY(GBODYONDS) IT WAS FUN AS RIDE FROM DOWN SOUTH WELL WORTH IT


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 27 2011, 09:21 PM~20196676
> *THANKS HOMIE THATS MY BOIS EDDIE CUTTY(GBODYONDS) IT WAS FUN AS  RIDE FROM DOWN SOUTH WELL WORTH IT
> *


That bitch is to clean....yea one day when my car stops giving me so many headaches I'll be makin that drive


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ED...post your pics homie...I got more but ill post tomorrow


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 27 2011, 11:26 PM~20196751
> *ED...post your pics homie...I got more but ill post tomorrow
> *




*NOPE I DIDNT TAKE MY CAMERA I WAS CHILLIN WITH MY SON TODAY THERE....*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2011, 11:32 PM~20196834
> *
> NOPE I DIDNT TAKE MY CAMERA I WAS CHILLIN WITH MY SON TODAY THERE....
> *


Ok that's whats up :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 26 2011, 09:55 AM~20185323
> *Need cutlass gone asap tryn to do smthn with the bread 4300 88 v6 clean as fk in n out 13in spokes hit me up i leave tue morn to wrk wont b bk for a week so hit me up 7863156307 need gone asap im losin mny here its a gd ass buy
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you said you weren't selling the car , hit me up .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

iE6uoDpRXqo&feature


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 27 2011, 08:14 PM~20195319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's HOT!!! I remember reading an article where Snoop said, "he'd never get a tat because he was scared of needles"! He overcame his fear for the homie Nate! One luv, Nate Dogg!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Mar 27 2011, 05:52 PM~20195074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRADE ALL MY 3 CARS FOR YOUR 1


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 27 2011, 11:24 PM~20196719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch there hard ass fuck............... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 28 2011, 05:33 AM~20198830
> *TRADE ALL MY 3 CARS FOR YOUR 1
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Damn


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice seeing you homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I love this bad boy rite here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

more shit LATER


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 28 2011, 06:45 AM~20199103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: OVERRATED, 954LIMELIGHT66, Lowridergame305, 94pimplac, Tru2DaGame, sour diesel, sickassscion, 64SSVERT 


wussup fellas :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 28 2011, 09:00 AM~20199346
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: OVERRATED, 954LIMELIGHT66, Lowridergame305, 94pimplac, Tru2DaGame, sour diesel, sickassscion, 64SSVERT
> wussup fellas  :biggrin:
> *


that monte looking nice


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Mar 28 2011, 03:36 AM~20198884
> *that bitch there hard ass fuck............... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 08:44 AM~20199284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

wuzup bosss


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2011, 10:42 AM~20199508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You the man..... I said it before you are a one man army..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 09:08 AM~20199156
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

coming to a picnic near you llol











HOPEFULLY I CAN JOIN YOU.....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 28 2011, 09:03 AM~20200012
> *
> *


nice pix loco


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 10:28 AM~20200166
> *coming to a picnic near you llol
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can atleast drive your I've been almost 2 years on a mission


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 28 2011, 12:51 PM~20200303
> *I'm sure you can atleast drive your I've been almost 2 years on a mission
> *



NOPE :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 10:56 AM~20200336
> *NOPE  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it one day unless some buys mine


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 28 2011, 12:43 PM~20200253
> *nice pix loco
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20200512
> *Fuck it one day unless some buys mine
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, INKSTINCT003, lylorly, *GbodyonD's*, Mr lowrider305


you got a clean cutlass buddy :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 09:28 AM~20200166
> *coming to a picnic near you llol
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2011, 07:42 AM~20199508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 07:48 AM~20199544
> *You the man..... I said it before you are a one man army..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 28 2011, 07:02 AM~20199355
> *that monte looking  nice
> *



THANKS OYE IF U NEED HELP OVER AT THE HOUSE HIT ME UP


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 09:56 AM~20200336
> *NOPE  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dchristopher (Oct 27, 2009)

From yesterday


----------



## dchristopher (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## dchristopher (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## dchristopher (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Badass pics dchristopher :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dchristopher

yo fuckinnnn rawww as photos


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 28 2011, 01:26 PM~20201862
> *Badass pics dchristopher :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: niceeee


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 26 2011, 09:55 AM~20185323
> *Need cutlass gone asap tryn to do smthn with the bread 4300 88 v6 clean as fk in n out 13in spokes hit me up i leave tue morn to wrk wont b bk for a week so hit me up 7863156307 need gone asap im losin mny here its a gd ass buy
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD......


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 28 2011, 05:35 AM~20199073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 06:44 AM~20199284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## dchristopher (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Mar 28 2011, 01:26 PM~20201862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It was great meeting everyone! This was also my second time at a meet so hopefully I'll get a chance to meet more people at the next one!

For those who didn't know, I was the quiet black guy hanging out there. Hope you guys enjoy the photos!

-Devin


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 28 2011, 02:26 PM~20201862
> *Badass pics dchristopher :thumbsup:
> *




X25


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any 1 have a spare g-body rim with tire for sale , message me asap , i only need 1


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dchristopher_@Mar 28 2011, 05:11 PM~20202109
> *Thanks! It was great meeting everyone! This was also my second time at a meet so hopefully I'll get a chance to meet more people at the next one!
> 
> For those who didn't know, I was the quiet black guy hanging out there. Hope you guys enjoy the photos!
> ...


  I got there late so I dident see you but thats cool man keep doing your thing


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Mr lowrider305,COUPE DE BEAR, monte24, Low_Ski_13, INKSTINCT003, CadillacNick, dchristopher*,tru6lu305


*Whats good homies *


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

i got a Schumacher SE-1072 Multi-Battery Charger for sale... it was only used once, been in the closet ever since... $180


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dchristopher_@Mar 28 2011, 05:11 PM~20202109
> *Thanks! It was great meeting everyone! This was also my second time at a meet so hopefully I'll get a chance to meet more people at the next one!
> 
> For those who didn't know, I was the quiet black guy hanging out there. Hope you guys enjoy the photos!
> ...



nice pics..... i figured this was you....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 28 2011, 03:46 PM~20201571
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: 

i'll pm you you the pics on why .....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2011, 03:45 PM~20201949
> *SOLD......
> *


Dam iwanted to buy dat car fk


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 02:03 PM~20202053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dchristopher_@Mar 28 2011, 04:15 PM~20201780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics homie keep it up...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 28 2011, 06:54 PM~20203022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 28 2011, 02:03 PM~20202053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

JD :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 27 2011, 05:33 PM~20194918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics pimp


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 28 2011, 05:54 PM~20202484
> *i got a Schumacher SE-1072 Multi-Battery Charger for sale... it was only used once, been in the closet ever since... $180
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD !!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 28 2011, 03:17 PM~20202693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 28 2011, 08:41 PM~20204437
> *JD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dat bitch lookin sick watson i love it dam yall gona mk me go buy sm n built some wen i leave to wrk lol. :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dchristopher_@Mar 28 2011, 01:18 PM~20201803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

D:\Documents\My Pictures\03-28-11 002.jpg

started messing with the trunk tonight!!!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

what up my miami goodtimers and miami riders.. how we all doing family..


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 28 2011, 05:18 AM~20199030
> *:0  :biggrin: Damn
> *


OR ANYBODY CAN BUY IT FOR $2000 








BRING IT TO ME & ILL TRADE ALL 3


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, EXECUTION


:wave: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

this saturday


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Im off to singapore onda plane ready to tk off bye yall chk. In from singapore


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 29 2011, 09:50 AM~20208163
> *Im off to singapore onda plane ready to tk off bye yall chk. In from singapore
> *



*be safe my ***** watch all that swine flu and all that shit......*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 29 2011, 09:06 AM~20208023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 29 2011, 08:45 AM~20208831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nicee


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 10:49 AM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *


So is my car gonna make it to this picnic


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Tru2DaGame

AND YESS U BE RIDING BY THEN :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 12:49 PM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *


STREETSTYLE will be there to support you homies 
And all the drinks are on CLAUDIO lmao


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 AM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 AM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 12:49 PM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Mar 29 2011, 10:22 AM~20209621
> *STREETSTYLE will be there to support you homies
> And all the drinks are on CLAUDIO lmao
> *


 :biggrin: 
Lol u such a clown loco but, we sharing the same cup tho :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 29 2011, 06:06 AM~20208023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

cant wait to start driving it again!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Mar 29 2011, 02:01 PM~20210022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks lowridergame..this fool almost sent everyone to the wrong location...


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 12:49 PM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Ora Homie


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 28 2011, 08:53 PM~20203934
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 29 2011, 11:25 AM~20210253
> *Thanks lowridergame..this fool almost sent everyone to the wrong location...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 10:49 AM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 12:49 PM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 12:49 PM~20209313
> *I WONT BE HERE DAMN IT...*


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2011, 01:20 PM~20210842
> *      :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> I WONT BE HERE DAMN IT...
> *


so leave me your camara :biggrin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

que la verga goodtimers :h5: :h5: :h5: :ninja:


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 29 2011, 11:45 AM~20208831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: lookin RAWWW...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@Mar 29 2011, 01:27 PM~20210880
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: lookin RAWWW...
> *


real raw


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 29 2011, 08:45 AM~20208831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT SHOT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 AM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 04:24 PM~20210861
> *so leave me your camara  :biggrin:
> *



SORRY ITS GOING WITH ME...... :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2011, 01:56 PM~20211055
> *SORRY ITS GOING WITH ME......  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE YOU GOIN?? FANTASY FEST?????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 29 2011, 03:31 PM~20211328
> *WHERE YOU GOIN?? FANTASY FEST?????
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Chipper Jones


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 29 2011, 02:36 PM~20211361
> *Chipper Jones
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Mar 29 2011, 05:31 PM~20211328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*i wish.....*




*we celebrating the baby's bday in mickey's house * :biggrin: *plans were made since last year....*


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 AM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Mar 29 2011, 04:32 PM~20212079
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 29 2011, 04:40 PM~20212116
> *:wave:
> *


que bolon


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 02:00 PM~20210013
> *:biggrin:
> Lol u such a clown loco but, we sharing the same cup tho :biggrin:
> *


aw hell naw ***** we cool but not that cool lmao............................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gettin there, almost ready for paint.... (NO aftermarket body panels OR bondo bucket here!)


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Mar 29 2011, 07:32 PM~20212079
> *:thumbsup:
> *




Cono el puro is on..... :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Mar 29 2011, 07:32 PM~20212079
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave: dilmelo puro


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2011, 05:31 PM~20212540
> *Cono el puro is on..... :biggrin:
> *


 yess sr :biggrin:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Mar 29 2011, 05:38 PM~20212591
> *:wave: dilmelo puro
> *


 que dise flaco


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 07:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD MA *****


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 AM~20209313
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/gt%20emb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SOONER THAN WHAT I THOUGHT AUGUST 28 OF 2011 WE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.....
> LATER ON IMA POST MORE INFO AND DETAILS.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 07:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2011, 05:31 AM~20207922
> *MISTER ED, EXECUTION
> :wave: :wave:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 28 2011, 10:16 PM~20204834
> *nice pics pimp
> *


  Thanks homie...Ill post a video of your ride in a lil


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 05:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2011, 05:56 PM~20212713
> * Thanks homie...Ill post a video of your ride in a lil
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 PM~20212633
> *que dise flaco
> *


aqui mirando a el juego


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 05:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 08:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 28 2011, 10:49 PM~20205171
> *Dat bitch lookin sick watson i love it dam yall gona mk me go buy sm n built some wen i leave to wrk lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 08:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


  That's whats up homie


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 05:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 05:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 06:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


nice do not give up


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 05:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :420:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 29 2011, 02:36 PM~20211361
> *Chipper Jones
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 05:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 29 2011, 07:41 PM~20213586
> *looking good
> *


 que cuentas de nuevo *****


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> que cuentas de nuevo *****
> [/b]


NATHING TRABAJANDO EN L IMPALA... :biggrin:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 29 2011, 07:54 PM~20213728
> *NATHING TRABAJANDO EN L IMPALA... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

24inch dub condos 4sale pm me if any1 interested


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 29 2011, 08:41 PM~20213586
> *looking good
> *


your boy rango ain't ready


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Mar 29 2011, 10:54 PM~20213728
> *NATHING TRABAJANDO EN L IMPALA... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

-FulYzduRz4&feature


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

wats good from tokyo i havent even made it to fukn singapore im fukn tired my ass sore from these fukn seat got 1 more plane to make :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> wats good from tokyo i havent even made it to fukn singapore im fukn tired my ass sore from these fukn seat got 1 more plane to make :biggrin:
> thats crazy


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

A lil get together tonight at taco bell...cant go wrong with that idea...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 30 2011, 07:39 AM~20216552
> *A lil get together tonight at taco bell...cant go wrong with that idea...
> *


welcome to NEW TOWN CC


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 30 2011, 09:55 AM~20216895
> *welcome to NEW TOWN CC
> *


Thanx homie...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER+Mar 30 2011, 09:55 AM~20216895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone want any pinstripe work? Let me know if we get atleast 3 cars Miguel from Orlando will come this Saturday, but need to know by tonight.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2011, 06:06 AM~20216956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> > wats good from tokyo i havent even made it to fukn singapore im fukn tired my ass sore from these fukn seat got 1 more plane to make :biggrin:
> > thats crazy
> 
> 
> shit im hear stranded they gave me a htel rm so i mk it to singapore tmrw fkn 7hr flight  but fk it getn paid anyways :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2011, 09:06 AM~20216956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 30 2011, 07:14 AM~20216990
> *Thanx homie...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2011, 07:06 AM~20216956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THE POLICE!! THATS WHY NOBODY GIVES A FUCK WHEN THEY GET THEIR HEADS BLOWN OFF


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

got six 12's for sale 786 378 3124


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:burn:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Mar 30 2011, 03:10 PM~20218978
> *:burn:
> *



X 2


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Yo I need help does anyone know where to do interiors in the cutler ridge homestead area


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 30 2011, 01:23 PM~20219077
> *Yo I need help does anyone know where to do interiors in the cutler ridge homestead area
> *


I know someone that does interior from
His crib he not in the ridge he's infront if USA flea market but he's good as fuck
give him a call (786) 308-8336


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS FRIDAY THE 1ST OF THE MONTH


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 29 2011, 10:17 PM~20215171
> *-FulYzduRz4&feature
> *


Tight work big dawg


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, Tru2DaGame, INKSTINCT003, 99 LINCOLN


HELLO LADIES........... :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tru2DaGame, INKSTINCT003 :wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 30 2011, 01:48 PM~20219682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

2 door tahoe vert


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:wave: fuking freezing in tokyo.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 30 2011, 05:23 PM~20219935
> *:wave:  fuking freezing in tokyo.... :biggrin:
> *




*BRING US SOMETHING BACK NI66A*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Mar 30 2011, 01:09 PM~20219436
> *I know someone that does interior from
> His crib he not in the ridge he's infront if USA flea market but he's good as fuck
> give him a call (786) 308-8336
> *


Preciate it homie


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 30 2011, 04:38 PM~20220064
> *BRING US SOMETHING BACK NI66A
> *


dale send me some moneyto my credit card n il bring usomething back but put a little extra mny for me too have some fun :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 07:30 PM~20212534
> *gettin there, almost ready for paint....  (NO aftermarket body panels OR  bondo bucket here!)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 30 2011, 06:13 PM~20220413
> *dale send me some moneyto my credit card n il bring usomething back but put a little extra mny for me too have some fun :biggrin:
> *




:twak: :twak:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SEE IF YOU CAN GET ONE OF THESE THRU CUSTOMS..........*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ENGRAVED ON THE BODY SICK!!!!! DONE BY HERNAN CUSTOM ENGRAVING









:0


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 AM~20209313
> *THATS RIGHT CONGRATS.. MIAMI CHAPTER.... ALL 1OO % COMPA..*


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 30 2011, 05:30 PM~20220567
> *ENGRAVED ON THE BODY SICK!!!!! DONE BY HERNAN CUSTOM ENGRAVING
> 
> 
> ...


 damn ive always thought about doin that.... but not on my truck lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 30 2011, 05:27 PM~20220547
> *SEE IF YOU CAN GET ONE OF THESE THRU CUSTOMS..........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



probably not but i can sure get them here :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE BLACK MAGIK EXTENTIONS THEY ARE BRAND NEW NEVER BEEN INSTALLED ON A CAR I ONLY PAINTED THE BALL JOINTS TO MATCH MY OLD LINCOLN....PM ME.*


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 30 2011, 12:23 PM~20219077
> *Yo I need help does anyone know where to do interiors in the cutler ridge homestead area
> *


i know theres a shop on the corner of 248 and us1 its called king south dnt know bout it just saw it there good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 30 2011, 08:06 AM~20216465
> *wats good from tokyo i havent even made it to fukn singapore im fukn tired my ass sore from these fukn seat got 1 more plane to make  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Damn that sucks homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

What's the deal nick ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 30 2011, 09:55 AM~20216895
> *welcome to NEW TOWN CC
> 
> 
> ...


  That's what's up


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 30 2011, 07:14 AM~20216990
> *Thanx homie...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

second to none material and quality driving in the streets of miami thanks to my club family and evelio :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2011, 10:06 AM~20216956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Damn thats some fuckd up shit str8up...This the reason one I do get pull over I always tell tell them don't disrespect(my lady )one they tell me get out the car and shit cuz some of these cops Think they the shit and they can do w.e. they want...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 30 2011, 09:27 PM~20222059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good....cant wait to see it in person..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Mar 30 2011, 04:38 PM~20219633
> *Tight work big dawg
> *


Anytime homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 30 2011, 05:19 PM~20219901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got more of these wheels???


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 30 2011, 06:27 PM~20222059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anytime my *****


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2011, 06:48 PM~20222205
> *Anytime homie
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 30 2011, 09:27 PM~20222059
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*I LIKE IT...... LOOKS GOOD DEE....*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

gZPaJxVSNJ0&feature

Burnout #fail


Poor car


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: EL PURO™, Made You A Hater, MISTER ED,* L_NEGRO*, Miami305Rida, EXECUTION, BloodBath, GRAND HUSTLE, 93brougham


que bolon


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Mar 30 2011, 07:05 PM~20222377
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: EL PURO™, Made You A Hater, MISTER ED, L_NEGRO, Miami305Rida, EXECUTION, BloodBath, GRAND HUSTLE, 93brougham
> que bolon
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Mar 30 2011, 10:05 PM~20222377
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: EL PURO™, Made You A Hater, MISTER ED, L_NEGRO, Miami305Rida, EXECUTION, BloodBath, GRAND HUSTLE, 93brougham
> que bolon
> *


:wave:


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 30 2011, 04:19 PM~20219901
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where did you find a 2 door tahoe model?! do you know who makes it? i have the real deal and would like to create a smaller version.


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 25 2011, 02:12 AM~20175817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



really digging this color but that pinion angle looks really bad.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Mar 30 2011, 10:05 PM~20222377
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: EL PURO™, Made You A Hater, MISTER ED, L_NEGRO, Miami305Rida, EXECUTION, BloodBath, GRAND HUSTLE, 93brougham
> que bolon
> *



QUE BOLON PURO OYE LA PROXIMA VEZ JUGAMOS DOMINOS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Mar 27 2011, 06:52 PM~20195074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i just called you 4 the pictures of tc


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 30 2011, 07:59 PM~20222967
> *i just called you 4 the pictures of tc
> *



p.m sent


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2011, 06:30 PM~20222093
> *:uh: Damn thats some fuckd up shit str8up...This the reason one I do get pull over I always tell tell them don't disrespect(my lady )one they tell me get out the car and shit cuz some of these cops Think they the shit and they can do w.e. they want...
> *



call the police on the police that way is documented and they can't lie about pulling you over .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2011, 11:09 PM~20223093
> *call the police on the police that way is documented and they can't lie about pulling you over .
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Mar 30 2011, 07:18 PM~20222516
> *where did you find a 2 door tahoe model?! do you know who makes it? i have the real deal and would like to create a smaller version.
> *


I made it from a 4 door


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2011, 06:49 PM~20222214
> *you got more of these wheels???
> *


I got the wheels off a dub city metal model car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 30 2011, 11:30 PM~20223364
> *I got the wheels off a dub city metal model car
> *


Thanks man...I gott find them for someone who want me to build them a kit...I might check toys r us or walmart for them wheels Saturday if I have time going to be with the fam...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 30 2011, 09:19 PM~20221996
> * That's what's up
> *


Thanx watson...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Mar 30 2011, 09:26 PM~20222048
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Cono gracias puro...we have to chill un dia de estos asere...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 30 2011, 06:55 AM~20216895
> *welcome to NEW TOWN CC
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats jose :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 31 2011, 12:19 AM~20223966
> *Congrats jose :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Mar 30 2011, 10:56 AM~20218388
> *FUCK THE POLICE!! THATS WHY NOBODY GIVES A FUCK WHEN THEY GET THEIR HEADS BLOWN OFF
> *


x2 !!!


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

So a stripper just told me that her bently continental will get more looks than my 64 biscayne. What is the lay it low consensus ?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 30 2011, 06:27 PM~20222059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good man


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 30 2011, 07:27 PM~20222059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is looking good


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 30 2011, 09:27 PM~20222059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 this shit look good!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Mister ed,monte24 :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 31 2011, 10:07 AM~20226156
> *Mister ed,monte24  :wave:
> *




QUE BOLA......  

LINC KING :0


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

sup miami.. How are things in the sunshine state>?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Mar 31 2011, 10:21 AM~20226240
> *sup miami.. How are things in the sunshine state>?
> *




HOT AS HELL ALL YEAR ROUND......... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 31 2011, 07:07 AM~20226156
> *Mister ed,monte24  :wave:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 31 2011, 08:31 AM~20226299
> *HOT AS HELL ALL YEAR ROUND......... :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice.. Me and my girl are looking to move to either tampa or orlando.. We will see.. Can't wait to be there! :cheesy:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'd at Birth_@Mar 31 2011, 05:15 AM~20225562
> *So a stripper just told me that her bently continental will get more looks than my 64 biscayne. What is the lay it low consensus ?
> *


you listen to strippers?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 31 2011, 11:38 AM~20226720
> *you listen to strippers?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


*YOU SHOULD THEY THE ONLY ONES MAKING MONEY IN THIS ECONOMY....*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 31 2011, 08:41 AM~20226734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU SHOULD THEY THE ONLY ONES MAKING MONEY IN THIS ECONOMY....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmaoooo. Stripers are gona start accepting. Ebt visa and debit


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 31 2011, 11:56 AM~20226845
> *Lmaoooo. Stripers are gona start accepting. Ebt visa and debit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 31 2011, 10:17 AM~20226215
> *QUE BOLA......
> 
> LINC KING  :0
> *


Whats good...you riden to bettys burgers on sat...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 31 2011, 12:04 PM~20226873
> *Whats good...you riden to bettys burgers on sat...
> *




:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Mar 30 2011, 04:25 PM~20221063
> *i know theres a shop on the corner of 248 and us1 its called king south dnt know bout it just saw it there good luck :thumbsup:
> *


Preciated homie


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

GHETTO FABULOUS CAR CLUB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...e&v=VX8YpXcMP50

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...e&v=bsBXyXxkwKw


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS FRIDAY THE 1ST OF THE MONTH


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

*Chipper Jones in action *  
View My Video


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 30 2011, 10:03 PM~20222356
> *I LIKE IT...... LOOKS GOOD DEE....
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 31 2011, 04:16 PM~20228476
> *Chipper Jones in action
> View My Video
> *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

ninty lincoln,monte13,tru2dagame

What up


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 31 2011, 02:25 PM~20228531
> *ninty lincoln,monte13,tru2dagame
> 
> What up
> *


You Ready or Whattttt ???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 31 2011, 01:27 PM~20228540
> *You Ready or Whattttt ???
> *


 hno:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Mar 31 2011, 02:29 PM~20228555
> *hno:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 31 2011, 01:33 PM~20228589
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 30 2011, 06:27 PM~20222059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 31 2011, 04:27 PM~20228540
> *You Ready or Whattttt ???
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 31 2011, 03:46 PM~20229075
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno: :nono:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

EL PURO™, :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 31 2011, 02:46 PM~20229075
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 31 2011, 05:47 PM~20229079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 31 2011, 04:16 PM~20228476
> *Chipper Jones in action
> View My Video
> *


Danm u Chipper Jones N Am JUAN THE CHIPPER Tight Work!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 31 2011, 12:01 PM~20227983
> *THIS FRIDAY THE 1ST OF THE MONTH
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 31 2011, 02:16 PM~20228476
> *Chipper Jones in action
> View My Video
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Mar 30 2011, 06:12 PM~20220944
> *
> *


I TRIED TO PM YOU BUT YOUR MAILBOX IS FULL.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Mr regal Que bolaaa??


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i need a good mechanic that no how to work on this motor need
minor adjustment the car is in bad timeing let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

93~96 fleetwood passenger side rear chrome rocker panel for sale also have driver side skirt also have the trim that go's on the rag top. Pm me if interested or call 786 378 3124


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Need spline key for #9 marzocchi gear and 4 bolts to hold the gear to the block asap 3057676426


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Mar 30 2011, 09:27 PM~20222059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

06 charger grille....let me know


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Mar 31 2011, 05:40 PM~20230277
> *Mr regal Que bolaaa??
> *


Wassup homie hows orlando :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 31 2011, 05:17 PM~20230080
> *I TRIED TO PM YOU BUT YOUR MAILBOX IS FULL.
> *


its good to go now :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yo miami whats goin down?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Big hub spinners...$100....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 31 2011, 02:47 PM~20229079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Mar 31 2011, 01:16 PM~20228476
> *Chipper Jones in action
> View My Video
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 31 2011, 02:47 PM~20229079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2011, 07:49 AM~20234341
> *Big hub spinners...$100....
> 
> 
> ...


suppppp MIAMI fam


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Apr 1 2011, 07:51 PM~20238107
> *suppppp MIAMI fam
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 31 2011, 03:01 PM~20227983
> *THIS FRIDAY THE 1ST OF THE MONTH
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Who's going to the hang out


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Apr 1 2011, 08:12 PM~20238210
> *Who's going to the hang out
> *


Lets ride together tomorrow to betty bugers,tell torta,and alex with the s1o.if ur down let me know...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'd at Birth_@Mar 31 2011, 06:15 AM~20225562
> *So a stripper just told me that her bently continental will get more looks than my 64 biscayne. What is the lay it low consensus ?
> *


you need to slap her for disrespecting lowriders :yes: Their isnt one time that you can go out and get stared down by just about everybody


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2011, 05:22 PM~20238258
> *Lets ride together tomorrow to betty bugers,tell torta,and alex with the s1o.if ur down let me know...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2011, 05:22 PM~20238258
> *Lets ride together tomorrow to betty bugers,tell torta,and alex with the s1o.if ur down let me know...
> *


Im trying to see if I make it tomorrow o gotta go to a baby shower in homestead I was thinking of just taking my car out there and ride out strat over there but who's going to tonight hang out cuz if I can't make it tomorrow I'm down to go to night


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Apr 1 2011, 06:18 AM~20234429
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


badass video mad props....


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

gracias a todos :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Apr 1 2011, 10:00 PM~20239030
> *gracias a todos  :thumbsup:
> *


Oye loko,manana a las 7 or 73o...hit me up


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2011, 07:02 PM~20239044
> *Oye loko,manana a las 7 or 73o...hit me up
> *


I think you mean mañana :loco:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

face down,ass up....


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2011, 11:48 PM~20239742
> *face down,ass up....
> 
> 
> ...


I beat... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://mrlowrider305.blogspot.com/
More pics from last Sunday @ the park


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

<span style='color:blue'>MORE INFO AND FLYER COMMING SOON[/b]


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 1 2011, 08:48 PM~20239742
> *face down,ass up....
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i buy one of these :wow:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

2 night


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 1 2011, 10:25 PM~20240590
> *<span style='color:blue'>MORE INFO AND FLYER COMMING SOON*
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 2 2011, 08:17 AM~20241435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT FIRST 25/USO NOW MAJESTICS AND THEN GOODTIMES SEE WE DONT NEED LRM WE MAKE IT HAPPEN ON OUR OWN......*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

93~96 fleetwood passenger side rear chrome rocker panel for sale also have driver side skirt also have the trim that go's on the rag top. Pm me if interested or call 786 378 3124
[/quote]


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Meeting up taco bell at 7,so we can leave at 730 to bettys burgers,feel free to join...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 2 2011, 10:57 AM~20242362
> *Meeting up taco bell at 7,so we can leave at 730 to bettys burgers,feel free to join...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

$175 hit me up... 7862580183


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ninty6 lincoln,* L_NEGRO, RoLLiN ShReK, sickassscion*

Tremenda deliquencia que hay aqui hoy!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS+Mar 31 2011, 05:31 PM~20229738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

wats good from singapore yall its fukn hot ass hell n humid we complain bot miami fuk dat ive never sweated so much in my life...but its a nice spot..... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 2 2011, 01:32 PM~20242517
> *$175 hit me up... 7862580183
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THE CHEEZE ITS INCLUDED :biggrin: :0


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NO...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 2 2011, 11:05 PM~20244768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao.....


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... 63 IMPALA FRAME (SEMI REINFORCED) FROM CANADA $800.00, HIT ME IF INTERESTED 7862580183.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 2 2011, 08:05 PM~20244768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thug nasty,nasty thug... :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time pm me or (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 27 2011, 04:57 PM~20193521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yoo whats good...you still happen to have the rim?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EL PURO™, MISTER ED


que bola puro.....


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Mar 31 2011, 08:01 PM~20230434
> *i need a good mechanic that no how to work on this motor need
> minor adjustment  the car is  in bad timeing let me no 786-380-6468
> 
> ...



is it a 235 or a 216 ci?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 3 2011, 09:10 AM~20247498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 3 2011, 12:27 PM~20247579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD MOTORSPORTS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time pm me or (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 3 2011, 09:10 AM~20247498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 3 2011, 11:10 AM~20247498
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2303268906.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ele/2303226710.html


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Wats the status of carol mart tonight?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 3 2011, 04:03 PM~20249454
> *Wats the status of carol mart tonight?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 3 2011, 12:10 PM~20247498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice work homie...looking good like always you still shooting with the same camera


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 3 2011, 07:03 PM~20249454
> *Wats the status of carol mart tonight?
> *


Im building tonight working on her cab :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Dimelo shorty,puro?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 3 2011, 05:01 PM~20249682
> *Dimelo shorty,puro?
> *


wazzup homie :wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

EL PURO™
:nicoderm:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Apr 3 2011, 05:07 PM~20249710
> *wazzup homie  :wave:
> *


  Dimelo


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Apr 3 2011, 05:08 PM~20249714
> *EL PURO™
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
























AND NOW THE HATING STARTS :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 3 2011, 04:31 PM~20249549
> *:biggrin: Nice work homie...looking good like always you still shooting with the same camera
> *


thankz watson, still using the same camera.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Apr 3 2011, 02:34 PM~20249073
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


thankz homie.


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 2 2011, 08:05 PM~20244768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I ASK WHATS THE POINT BEHIND THIS PIC


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tERcaPILoMI


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Apr 3 2011, 10:14 PM~20250607
> *CAN I ASK WHATS THE POINT BEHIND THIS PIC
> *


Lmao...well let lowridergame explain to you....


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 07:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: MY DAWGGGGGGGGG HAAAAAA


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GOODTIMES MIAMI FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT AMELIA EARHART PARK ON AUGUST 28TH 2011 FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
LEAVE THE DRAMA AT THE GATE ITS A FAMILY EVENT BRINK THE KIDS AND HAVE A GOODTIME AT THE PARK HIALEAH POLICE WILL BE ON SITE LOOKIN FOR PEOPLE ACTIN AN ASS AND PEELING OUT SO DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT
THE PARK ALSO HAS A ENTRANCE FEE OF $6.00 PER CAR.



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Any body got some working pumps for sale


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 09:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 02:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 3 2011, 10:07 PM~20250547
> *thankz watson, still using the same camera.
> *


  Ill be back on my photography tip soon...

Keep up the good work homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 04:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 04:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DAMN THATS A NICE FLYER IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF......*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*



Originally posted by Fleetwood 305@Apr 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20250123
COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
























AND NOW THE HATING STARTS :biggrin:


Click to expand...

:biggrin: hno: :yes: 
My dawg is with his original family now!!*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 04:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 4 2011, 05:17 AM~20253482
> *DAMN THATS A NICE FLYER IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF......
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks ed tried my best


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 03:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 

Lots of events happening this year, we are also planning a show in July, info will be up soon!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 08:39 AM~20253526
> *thanks ed tried my best
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, big al, blackonblack64, sickassscion


WHATS UP FELLAS!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 01:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 08:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

. hno:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 4 2011, 10:48 AM~20254085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh bring em out lmao Laz Where u At ***** That Bitch has Fishing Line Lmao Y'all ***** Crazy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

TEAM BORRACHOS (PEQUENO JUAN)


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 4 2011, 10:48 AM~20254085
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:inout: :inout: :inout: 




*TRANSFORMERS* :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Apr 4 2011, 08:59 AM~20254666
> *Ohhhhh bring em out lmao Laz Where u At ***** That Bitch has Fishing Line Lmao Y'all ***** Crazy!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lmaooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 4 2011, 09:10 AM~20254782
> *:inout:  :inout:  :inout:
> TRANSFORMERS  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

now this month interior and travieso will be in the street representing the 
[B]SECOND TO NONE


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Apr 4 2011, 12:09 PM~20254773
> *TEAM BORRACHOS (PEQUENO JUAN)
> *


***** Que bolaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHERE YOU AT MONTE24!!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 09:44 AM~20255088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Apr 4 2011, 09:40 AM~20255064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Apr 4 2011, 12:40 PM~20255064
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

sickassscion built this one


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 12:44 PM~20255088
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*1996 WAS 15 YRS AGO.... *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Apr 4 2011, 10:40 AM~20255064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is on point


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 4 2011, 11:47 AM~20255111
> *Lookin good
> *


how is your brother tell dee said what up


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 4 2011, 09:46 AM~20255104
> *
> *



and not only one but two :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 4 2011, 11:51 AM~20255144
> *This bitch is on point
> *


i got 2 pumps for sale


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 4 2011, 09:51 AM~20255143
> *1996 WAS 15 YRS AGO....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



she still looks good thoo :biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 4 2011, 11:49 AM~20255129
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Apr 4 2011, 10:53 AM~20255162
> *i got 2 pumps for sale
> *


I only need 1


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 4 2011, 11:57 AM~20255203
> *I only need 1
> *


call me 786 600 8939


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

got 96 chevy silverado for sale or trade 5.7 motor ext cab 

looking to trade for: 2 or 4 door box, 90 lac, 93 up fleetwood,open to offers or other trades. more info and picks on link.... lmk text 786 624 1033 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2304683734.html


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 01:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 12:50 PM~20255136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 4 2011, 01:02 PM~20255252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat a :fool2: puller...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 4 2011, 11:02 AM~20255252
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Dimelo monte24,overrated


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 4 2011, 10:47 AM~20255600
> *Dimelo monte24,overrated
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 4 2011, 02:17 PM~20255820
> *:fuq:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

99 LINCOLN, MISTER ED\

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i have these 4 universal power window motors if anyone is interested will take $100!

PM if interested.

i just have them sitting here.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

power 40" sunroof $150 or trade ...pro hopper mozzachi gear #11 brand new $80


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

i have a reinforced rear end that came outta an 84 chevy caprice, make an offer, needs to go before thursday, brings tools, 200 bucks, it's complete.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Double post


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 3 2011, 10:42 AM~20247090
> *Yoo whats good...you still happen to have the rim?
> *


Yeah homie....call or text me 786-294-8015


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 4 2011, 04:46 PM~20258098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 4 2011, 07:46 PM~20258098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This for sale?????


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Where u at laz...u dont know about them 4 pumps...lol...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 4 2011, 11:38 PM~20260461
> *This for sale?????
> *


Nit realy watson. Ive had it for years,never finished it..


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still learning


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 4 2011, 11:43 PM~20260518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 4 2011, 11:40 PM~20260481
> *Nit realy watson. Ive had it for years,never finished it..
> *


you want to trade it for a 76 caprice kit new in the box???


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 4 2011, 11:51 PM~20260631
> *you want to trade it for a 76 caprice kit new in the box???
> *


Ill have to see if I can find the rest if the car...ill let u know...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

any one want this ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 4 2011, 11:59 PM~20260735
> *Ill have to see if I can find the rest if the car...ill let u know...
> *


ok


----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 04:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 5 2011, 12:01 AM~20260751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SH!T A 2 DOOR.... :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 4 2011, 09:01 PM~20260751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You wishhh


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 5 2011, 12:08 AM~20260828
> *You wishhh
> *


I dont want to see a COPY anytime soon...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 4 2011, 11:39 PM~20260469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oye u 2 bro de pinga mi hermano!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 5 2011, 12:13 AM~20260879
> *I dont want to see a COPY anytime soon...
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Apr 5 2011, 12:23 AM~20260982
> *Oye u 2 bro de pinga mi hermano!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea,pero I 4 pump my shyt,not leave it there frozen like an ice cube....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 5 2011, 12:26 AM~20261018
> *DAMN!!!
> *


Lol...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 5 2011, 01:12 AM~20261469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 01:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT HOMIES


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 5 2011, 01:12 AM~20261469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** even has a modle possing in front of the cars..taking everyone out..lol..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 5 2011, 01:12 AM~20261469
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WINNER*


:biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone is looking for custom bike parts let me know, I have this matching set of forks, sissy bar, and handle bars,(not the whole bike)










Also have this set of forks and sprocket












And have these custom mirrors


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, CadillacNick, INKSTINCT003, sour diesel


:wave: :wave: :wave:


SUP CADDY LOVERS OOOOPS DRE SOLD HIS... :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Sup Se~nor ED??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 5 2011, 07:34 AM~20263436
> *MISTER ED, CadillacNick, INKSTINCT003, sour diesel
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> SUP CADDY LOVERS  OOOOPS DRE SOLD HIS... :biggrin:
> *


YES I DID.. BACK IN A CHEVY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HATER


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 4 2011, 10:01 PM~20260752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much do u want for it?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i saw this down coral way :uh:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 5 2011, 01:48 PM~20264684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 5 2011, 10:48 AM~20264684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 5 2011, 01:48 PM~20264684
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*LIKE A PIMPS BROTHER............ *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 4 2011, 11:43 PM~20260518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CA even hitting back bumper on the car model game dam
 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 5 2011, 10:48 AM~20264684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha i remember i saw this shit last year on coral way :scrutinize:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.usa little something coming out from the lowlyfe family....str8 street ride 3 tone kandy fleetwood


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 5 2011, 04:07 PM~20265655
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usa little something coming out from the lowlyfe family....str8 street ride 3 tone kandy fleetwood
> *



13's or 24's :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 5 2011, 01:07 PM~20265655
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usa little something coming out from the lowlyfe family....str8 street ride 3 tone kandy fleetwood
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 5 2011, 01:48 PM~20264684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit u seen me driveing my shit u like huh lmao!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 5 2011, 02:13 PM~20265702
> *13's or 24's  :biggrin:
> *


...13's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 5 2011, 04:07 PM~20265655
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usa little something coming out from the lowlyfe family....str8 street ride 3 tone kandy fleetwood
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 4 2011, 04:50 AM~20253277
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NOT TRYING TO START NOTHING BUT IF U HIRED HIALEAH POLICE TO PATROL THE PARK GET UR MONEY BACK CUZ ITS A METRO DADE PARK AND YOU NEED METRO DADE POLICE THATS NOT HIALEAH PROPERTY


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 5 2011, 07:34 AM~20263436
> *MISTER ED, CadillacNick, INKSTINCT003, sour diesel
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> SUP CADDY LOVERS  OOOOPS DRE SOLD HIS... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*4SALE PM ME IF YOU INTERESTED*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THATS IT IM GETTING A MODEL THIS WEEKEND 



MIAMI MODEL CAR COMP... COMING SOON*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ALTIMAS FINEST, 64SSVERT, P78dayz
> MAAAAAAAAA NINJAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> > 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> > 3 Members: ALTIMAS FINEST, 64SSVERT, P78dayz
> > MAAAAAAAAA NINJAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> > FIXED :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 5 2011, 05:39 PM~20267610
> *THATS IT IM GETTING A MODEL THIS WEEKEND
> MIAMI MODEL CAR COMP... COMING SOON
> *


Ohhhh. Its onnn. P/lazz. Where u attt :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 4 2011, 11:11 PM~20261970
> *CANT WAIT HOMIES
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Apr 5 2011, 01:42 PM~20265887
> *Oh shit u seen me driveing my shit u like huh lmao!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lol :h5:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

L_NEGRO, monte24
:wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Apr 5 2011, 07:11 PM~20268510
> *L_NEGRO, monte24
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 5 2011, 04:21 PM~20267021
> *NOT TRYING TO START NOTHING BUT IF U HIRED HIALEAH POLICE TO PATROL THE PARK GET UR MONEY BACK CUZ ITS A METRO DADE PARK AND YOU NEED METRO DADE POLICE THATS NOT HIALEAH PROPERTY
> *


Danny el se equiboco es hialeah . saludos :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 5 2011, 07:42 PM~20268892
> *Danny el se equiboco es hialeah .  saludos  :thumbsup:
> *


miami dade police :thumbsup:


----------



## da realuh dealuh (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 5 2011, 01:07 PM~20265655
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usa little something coming out from the lowlyfe family....str8 street ride 3 tone kandy fleetwood
> *



:thumbsup: props to yall boys with that wet wet...


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Apr 5 2011, 12:27 PM~20265409
> *CA even hitting back bumper on the car model game dam
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@Apr 5 2011, 10:18 AM~20264475
> *how much do u want for it?
> *


30 with the battery and a roll of string


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 5 2011, 01:07 PM~20265655
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usa little something coming out from the lowlyfe family....str8 street ride 3 tone kandy fleetwood
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD MOTORSPORTS_@Apr 3 2011, 12:35 PM~20248422
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yoooo what it dew.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 5 2011, 06:16 AM~20263082
> *WINNER
> :biggrin:
> *


thankz,lol.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 5 2011, 11:45 PM~20270230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 5 2011, 09:45 PM~20270230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chichosse!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 6 2011, 12:45 AM~20270230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 4 2011, 10:51 PM~20260631
> *you want to trade it for a 76 caprice kit new in the box???
> *


U WANNA SELL THE 76?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 6 2011, 03:26 AM~20271631
> *Chichosse!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

GOTTA HAVE THAT STREET AN PERFORMANCE :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 10:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TRUE "KING OF THE SOUTH" :biggrin:


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 10:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Carlos u going make people stop building cars after these pics people are going want to retire from the game  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 06:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

So wuzzup ! Since there aint no more car shows ... Lets do a model car build off . $ 20 to enter . Lorider traditional build . Let me know wuzzup . I already have 12 people down to do it . From now till june 1st . Due date .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Apr 6 2011, 12:52 PM~20273430
> *So wuzzup ! Since there aint no more car shows ... Lets do a model car build off . $ 20 to enter . Lorider traditional build . Let me know wuzzup . I already have 12 people down to do it . From now till june 1st . Due date .
> *


*
THATS FINE IM DONE BUT WHOS GOING TO JUDGE IT I WOULDNT WANT NOBODY PLAYING FAVORITES, NO WHAT I MEAN.....NOT TO START DRAMA*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 6 2011, 01:19 PM~20273593
> *
> THATS FINE IM DONE BUT WHOS GOING TO JUDGE IT I WOULDNT WANT NOBODY PLAYING FAVORITES, NO WHAT I MEAN.....NOT TO START DRAMA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Taco bell tonight...at 10...go out there and chill for awhile...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Apr 6 2011, 09:52 AM~20273430
> *So wuzzup ! Since there aint no more car shows ... Lets do a model car build off . $ 20 to enter . Lorider traditional build . Let me know wuzzup . I already have 12 people down to do it . From now till june 1st . Due date .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys, If you are looking for some E&G Classic grilles, continental kits and/or replacement parts for them, give me a call. I can get you any and all replacement/repair parts for these items. Just need an insert that was damaged? No problem. Reverse lights on the spare git broken or faded? Covered. Want to replace your rear center cap? Got what you need. From one bolt to the entire new product, we can help.

Larry
888-952-0312


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 6 2011, 10:19 AM~20273593
> *
> THATS FINE IM DONE BUT WHOS GOING TO JUDGE IT I WOULDNT WANT NOBODY PLAYING FAVORITES, NO WHAT I MEAN.....NOT TO START DRAMA
> *


we could take them to a public place n have the public decide


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 10:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GODDAMN!!! GAMEOVER :wow: :biggrin: Fuckin Sick!!!!!


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2303805860.html
posting for my boy
SELLING A 1990 CHEVROLET BLAZER WHITE WITH BLACK INTERIOR HAS EXTENDED 1.5" CHROME A-ARMS IN FRONT ON CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS ON 13" WIRE WHEELS, RUNS GREAT SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY OPEN FOR TRADES GIVE ME A CALL .786 399-3543 paco


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 10:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNN :biggrin:  Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Apr 6 2011, 09:37 AM~20272223
> *U WANNA SELL THE 76?
> *


  Ill pm you homie


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 5 2011, 09:45 PM~20270230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: sick!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 6 2011, 01:19 PM~20273593
> *
> THATS FINE IM DONE BUT WHOS GOING TO JUDGE IT I WOULDNT WANT NOBODY PLAYING FAVORITES, NO WHAT I MEAN.....NOT TO START DRAMA
> *


 :wave: :dunno:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ITS VERY NICE TO BE THE FIRST TO SHOOT THIS WALL AINT IT...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL...i cant wait to see it on the news tomorrow...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 09:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 7 2011, 12:02 AM~20278795
> *LOL...i cant wait to see it on the news tomorrow...!
> *


Nice work homie good to see you back doing your thing


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 7 2011, 12:00 AM~20278766
> *ITS VERY NICE TO BE THE FIRST TO SHOOT THIS WALL AINT IT...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 5 2011, 11:20 PM~20270024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: from singapore be bk hm this wkend finally :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THE NEW TOY FOR A LIL...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

How much you want for this one...? LOL...!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

$7K NO WHEELS... D'S ARE HARD TO COME BY THESE DAYS... ITS ALREADY ON JACK STANDS UNTIL THE SHOW AT THE CASINO ON KROME AVE MAY 1ST.


----------



## OMEGA68 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 7 2011, 07:05 AM~20281200
> *THE NEW TOY FOR A LIL...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 7 2011, 09:05 AM~20281200
> *THE NEW TOY FOR A LIL...
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Good Q!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Old car new look....

Top Priority Car Club!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 7 2011, 10:42 AM~20281392
> *Old car new look....
> 
> Top Priority Car Club!
> ...



VERY NICE J--- :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 7 2011, 09:57 AM~20281474
> *VERY NICE J---  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Ed!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 7 2011, 10:05 AM~20281200
> *THE NEW TOY FOR A LIL...
> 
> 
> ...


trade you some all gold daytons for your wheels.........


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol I got a 64 ready 2 dance lmk


> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 4 2011, 08:39 PM~20260469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Apr 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20250123
> *COMING SOON FOR MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :h5: :thumbsup: welcome home


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Apr 7 2011, 09:28 AM~20282120
> *Lol I got a 64 ready 2 dance lmk
> *


I got a single pump hopper.... Let me knooo hno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 7 2011, 09:49 AM~20282286
> *I got a single pump hopper.... Let me knooo hno:  :biggrin:
> *


When ever u want ama be the single motor champ lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Apr 7 2011, 11:42 AM~20283058
> *When ever u want ama be the single motor champ lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 7 2011, 06:42 AM~20281392
> *Old car new look....
> 
> Top Priority Car Club!
> ...


TOP PRIORITY CC !!!! TTT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 12:33 PM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: MORE THAN, WELL DESERVED! Congrats Perro


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 02:33 PM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 7 2011, 10:42 AM~20281392
> *Old car new look....
> 
> Top Priority Car Club!
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 03:33 PM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: props to you your work makeing it in the magazine & props to luis for a badass caddy


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 11:33 AM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 7 2011, 01:56 PM~20282708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Damn you getting ready for the dubshow :0 :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 02:33 PM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 03:33 PM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...




which mag is this.......


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 7 2011, 04:04 PM~20284074
> *which mag is this.......
> *



STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks i gotta get it......


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 7 2011, 12:56 PM~20282708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 12:33 PM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone i need doors for a 2dr caprice any condition it doesnt matter some1 has to have some let me know ANY CONDITION hno: :x:


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

> GOTTA HAVE THAT STREET AN PERFORMANCE :wow:
> [/quote
> OH BUT U KNOW!!! C.A. hno:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 03:33 PM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 7 2011, 10:56 AM~20282708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 12:33 PM~20283493
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share. Congrats to the homie Luis!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Apr 7 2011, 03:34 PM~20284740
> *anyone i need doors for a 2dr caprice any condition it doesnt matter some1 has to have some let me know ANY CONDITION hno:  :x:
> *


need the inside qtr. window interior panels? clean ! NOT DRY ROTTED.. or frnt 90 fenders,header panels and frnt filler ALL N.O.S. still in the boxes .. pm me if interested.. no doors left...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 7 2011, 07:15 AM~20281245
> *$7K NO WHEELS... D'S ARE HARD TO COME BY THESE DAYS... ITS ALREADY ON JACK STANDS UNTIL THE SHOW AT THE CASINO ON KROME AVE MAY 1ST.
> *


what show..?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

big dog status...tight work pimp


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 6 2011, 11:09 PM~20278888
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats some funny shit.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 7 2011, 09:09 PM~20285729
> *what show..?
> *




Mikosukee :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TIME TO PUT THE SHADES ON ITS GETTING HOT IN THE HARDTOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 07:21 PM~20286388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 7 2011, 06:30 PM~20285943
> *Mikosukee :biggrin:
> *


ill b there


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 10:36 PM~20286522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20286388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Lowridergame305,* Mr lowrider305*, GbodyonD's,* monte24, GRAND HUSTLE, CADILLAC D, sickassscion, SHORTY84, animaniacs,* Ikey Turner


WUDDUP FELLAS!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 07:46 PM~20286598
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lowridergame305, Mr lowrider305, GbodyonD's, monte24, GRAND HUSTLE, CADILLAC D, sickassscion, SHORTY84, animaniacs, Ikey Turner
> WUDDUP FELLAS!!!
> *


 :squint: :wave:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 07:36 PM~20286522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

THROWBACK PIC FROM ONE OF THE RIDEOUTS


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ROLLIN CHAMPAGNE THROWBACK!!!

HOES KISSIN HOES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 07:46 PM~20286598
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lowridergame305, Mr lowrider305, GbodyonD's, monte24, GRAND HUSTLE, CADILLAC D, sickassscion, SHORTY84, animaniacs, Ikey Turner
> WUDDUP FELLAS!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MONTE24 AT THE BEGGINING


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW MIA, TEXAS PASSIN THRU....WATS GOOD GT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 11:11 PM~20286795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that day was rawww lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 10:46 PM~20286598
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lowridergame305, Mr lowrider305, GbodyonD's, monte24, GRAND HUSTLE, CADILLAC D, sickassscion, SHORTY84, animaniacs, Ikey Turner
> WUDDUP FELLAS!!!
> *


Just building homie...not a model car but Ill be getting down on the paint not bad for $1


hows the monte???My shit here chillin just stocking up these parts here in there in my room im in no rush to bring my shit I do this lowrider shit for me you feel me anyways stay up homie


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 7 2011, 08:21 PM~20286898
> *Haha that day was rawww lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW IT DALE CHIKOOO LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 7 2011, 08:29 PM~20286976
> *Just building homie...not a model car but Ill be getting down on the paint not bad for $1
> hows the monte???My shit here chillin just stocking up these parts here in there in my room im in no rush to bring my shit I do this lowrider shit for me you feel me anyways stay up homie
> 
> ...




MONTES GOOD WATTS GETTING READY FOR A NEW LOOK SOON


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 10:46 PM~20286598
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lowridergame305, Mr lowrider305, GbodyonD's, monte24, GRAND HUSTLE, CADILLAC D, sickassscion, SHORTY84, animaniacs, Ikey Turner
> WUDDUP FELLAS!!!
> *


Dimelo...wats good...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 11:36 PM~20287033
> *MONTES GOOD WATTS GETTING READY FOR A NEW LOOK SOON
> *


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

CADILLAC D
:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 7 2011, 08:17 PM~20286870
> *WAT IT DEW MIA, TEXAS PASSIN THRU....WATS GOOD GT
> *




TEXAS GT LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE GTS UP


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

JUST GOT THIS TODAY...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 7 2011, 08:51 PM~20287930
> *JUST GOT THIS TODAY...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Q!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 8 2011, 12:50 AM~20287922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you got a silver bug  My lady wants me to build one like her real car


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 7 2011, 05:55 PM~20285606
> *need the inside qtr. window interior panels? clean ! NOT DRY ROTTED.. or frnt 90 fenders,header panels and frnt filler ALL N.O.S.  still in the boxes .. pm me if interested.. no doors left...
> *


damn this past weekend i went part hunting and got the 90 clips new fenders and new hood and all im missing is the doors thanks tho :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Apr 7 2011, 03:34 PM~20284740
> *anyone i need doors for a 2dr caprice any condition it doesnt matter some1 has to have some let me know ANY CONDITION hno:  :x:
> *


no 1? :dunno: i dont even need the doors just the window pillars any1 got em or any advice :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 7 2011, 11:51 PM~20287930
> *JUST GOT THIS TODAY...
> 
> 
> ...


nice, you should put an Impala trunk to hae the 6 lights in the back! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

24's wheels n tires like new $2500 fit g body and maxima .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 7 2011, 10:29 PM~20286456
> *ill b there
> *



*WITH OR WITHOUT THE GRAND HUSTLE DADDY CADDY*

*AKA IRON MAN*


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone need any paint work done? no job too BIG or small, body work, full paint jobs, flakes, pearls, kandies, anything you need. Good prices!!

PM me if interested!


































(Only did the Yellow paint and clear, not the leafing or pinstriping)








































































WE EVEN CLEAR COAT RAT RODS TO KEEP THE AGED LOOK


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 8 2011, 12:50 AM~20287922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THIS ***** ON 20'S HITTIN BACK BUMPER....*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20286388
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

where yalll attt :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@Apr 7 2011, 11:51 PM~20287930
> *JUST GOT THIS TODAY...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 8 2011, 03:46 AM~20289249
> *I see you got a silver bug  My lady wants me to build one like her real car
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 8 2011, 01:14 PM~20291277
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU CAN MAKE YOUR OWN LITTLE MOVIE


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

hope to have better by next month


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Hopefully gonna be on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 8 2011, 03:32 PM~20292211
> *hope to have better by  next month
> 
> 
> ...



THATS NICE I ALWAYS WANTED A WHITE AND TAN ONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 8 2011, 12:32 PM~20292211
> *hope to have better by  next month
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FLEETWOOD PARTS FOR SALE.. PM ME FOR PRICES


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Apr 5 2011, 04:21 PM~20267021
> *NOT TRYING TO START NOTHING BUT IF U HIRED HIALEAH POLICE TO PATROL THE PARK GET UR MONEY BACK CUZ ITS A METRO DADE PARK AND YOU NEED METRO DADE POLICE THATS NOT HIALEAH PROPERTY
> *


Take it easy loco everything is under contrOl...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 8 2011, 12:34 PM~20292226
> *Hopefully gonna be on the bumper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


And it's gonna happen loco


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 8 2011, 12:52 PM~20292358
> *FLEETWOOD  PARTS FOR SALE.. PM ME FOR PRICES
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the grill


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn got on the elevator and went straight to the pent house!!!!!!


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 8 2011, 09:40 AM~20291023
> *  where yalll attt :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :worship:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 8 2011, 04:03 PM~20293679
> *hno:  :worship:
> *


Lol :wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Mister ed.... :wave:


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

anbody knw where i can get sum 155 80 13 asap


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 8 2011, 07:34 AM~20290017
> *WITH OR WITHOUT THE GRAND HUSTLE DADDY CADDY
> 
> AKA IRON MAN
> *


WITH :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion+Apr 8 2011, 07:44 PM~20293947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Apr 8 2011, 04:14 PM~20294121
> *anbody knw where i can get sum 155 80 13 asap
> *


Reds miami $60


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Apr 8 2011, 06:09 PM~20294497
> *Reds miami  $60
> *


dams they expensive now days i remember when they used to be like 18 dollars a piece..


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Apr 8 2011, 03:32 PM~20292211
> *hope to have better by  next month
> 
> 
> ...


Daamn Alex look good clean as fuck!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

carol mart keeps getting raided every sunday me and a couple people are going to start going to the home depot plaza off of red road on sundays .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 8 2011, 10:29 PM~20294997
> *carol mart keeps getting raided every sunday me and a couple people are going to start going to the home depot plaza off of red road on sundays .
> *



Remember that got raided too a few times


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 8 2011, 07:29 PM~20294997
> *carol mart keeps getting raided every sunday me and a couple people are going to start going to the home depot plaza off of red road on sundays .
> *


Sounds good is it a 4sure thing so i can let more ppl knw


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Apr 8 2011, 06:09 PM~20294497
> *Reds miami  $60
> *


Thanks


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 8 2011, 10:29 PM~20294997
> *carol mart keeps getting raided every sunday me and a couple people are going to start going to the home depot plaza off of red road on sundays .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 8 2011, 10:29 PM~20294997
> *carol mart keeps getting raided every sunday me and a couple people are going to start going to the home depot plaza off of red road on sundays .
> *


Very good idea...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

no hang out today


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 8 2011, 07:34 PM~20295037
> *Remember that got raided too a few times
> *


i was there , that was years ago by now those cops are either in jail or fired :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GhettoFabulous300_@Apr 8 2011, 08:05 PM~20295234
> *Sounds good is it a 4sure thing so i can let more ppl knw
> *


yeah for sure was there to loose might be a way better spot .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 9 2011, 12:51 AM~20296136
> *i was there , that was years ago by now those cops are either in jail or fired  :0  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

.


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 8 2011, 09:37 AM~20290028
> *Anyone need any paint work done? no job too BIG or small, body work, full paint jobs, flakes, pearls, kandies, anything you need. Good prices!!
> 
> PM me if interested!
> ...


you should post pic of mario's regal like the buick emblem you did on the roof


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 9 2011, 09:50 AM~20296645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 9 2011, 08:04 AM~20296876
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :fuq:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

cuban hang out tonight 103 hialeah


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THIS COULD'VE BEEN ONE OF US...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*homie got repoed by OPERATION ***** LMFAO @ the flea market usa while gettin his car washed... well I FUCKED UP his car wash...*


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 9 2011, 12:56 PM~20298276
> *homie got repoed by OPERATION ***** LMFAO @ the flea market usa while gettin his car washed... well I FUCKED UP his car wash...
> 
> 
> ...


PEOPLE GET INTO THINGS THEY CANT AFFORD...NO SOUTH BEACH FOR HIM.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Someones getting ready :0


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 9 2011, 02:11 PM~20298532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 9 2011, 02:11 PM~20298532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

TK tomorrow? im ridin

roll call? :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 9 2011, 04:49 PM~20299258
> *TK tomorrow? im ridin
> 
> roll call?  :cheesy:
> *


dale loco :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Swift,goodtimes,and new town coming together on a chillin sat. Afternoon...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 9 2011, 05:11 PM~20298532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 9 2011, 05:25 PM~20299407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 9 2011, 01:22 PM~20298369
> *Someones getting ready  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 9 2011, 05:25 PM~20299407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: donde esta NEW TOWN no sebe


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 9 2011, 02:56 PM~20298276
> *homie got repoed by OPERATION ***** LMFAO @ the flea market usa while gettin his car washed... well I FUCKED UP his car wash...
> 
> 
> ...



hell nah :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 9 2011, 09:27 PM~20299650
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: donde esta NEW TOWN no sebe
> *


I was taking the picture...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*Need a set of 13x7 daytons...................with or without accessories, let me know, cash in hand.*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 7 2011, 10:07 PM~20286756
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam i remb dat day i forgot wat car i went in :biggrin: ....throwbk


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

last week at the hang out


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 9 2011, 06:50 PM~20299794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :banghead:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*Ya might get mad or offended but i gotta speak my opinion...... You know dre does a hangout every other friday and it has never gotten raided and no one fucks with you there but its fucked up that everyone wants to go to different places and have to run out cuz the cops come. I dont know maybe they just dont like dre or inkstinct tattoos... I dont care if its just dre and me ill hangout there anytime.... Fuck it DRE keep doing your thing.*


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 9 2011, 04:21 PM~20299133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 9 2011, 09:38 PM~20300030
> *Ya might get mad or offended but i gotta speak my opinion...... You know dre does a hangout every other friday and it has never gotten raided and no one fucks with you there but its fucked up that everyone wants to go to different places and have to run out cuz the cops come. I dont know maybe they just dont like dre or inkstinct tattoos... I dont care if its just dre and me ill hangout there anytime.... Fuck it DRE keep doing your thing.
> *


I BE THERE NEXT TIME


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 9 2011, 08:38 PM~20300030
> *Ya might get mad or offended but i gotta speak my opinion...... You know dre does a hangout every other friday and it has never gotten raided and no one fucks with you there but its fucked up that everyone wants to go to different places and have to run out cuz the cops come. I dont know maybe they just dont like dre or inkstinct tattoos... I dont care if its just dre and me ill hangout there anytime.... Fuck it DRE keep doing your thing.
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

7TH ANNUAL , BIGGEST CAR SHOW IN SOUTH FLORIDA...................OVER 700 CARS. TODAY AT FESTIVAL FLEA MARKET

SAMPLE ROAD AT FLORIDA TURNPIKE EXIT 69, POMPANO...........STARTS 8AM


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Apr 9 2011, 06:44 PM~20299756
> *dam i remb dat day i forgot wat car i went in :biggrin: ....throwbk
> *



probably a maxima or a cutlass........ :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

1986 2 DOOR BOX CHEVY LANDAU FOR SALE !!! 86K ORIGINAL MILES I TOOK HER APART TO START A PROJECT AND I DONT WANT TO FINISH IT GOT SOMETHING ELSE GOING ON ..... I GOT DOUBLE EVERYTHIGN FOR IT . I CUT THE ROOF DUE TO RUST AND I GOT ANOTHER ONE ON THERE ALREADY MAKE ME ANY OFFERS ? WILL POST UP PICTURES LEATER ON TODAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 9 2011, 10:08 PM~20299854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOOOO SHIT its on now!!! Good work Chico!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 10 2011, 09:19 AM~20302691
> *probably a maxima or a cutlass........  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



ur rite fool was a max on 22s with the cuban flags darkboy down... :biggrin: 

post a pic of the cutty with the 22s :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

ANY BODY NEEDS A 80'S CADILLAC DEVILLE HOOD AND TRUNK?? I NEED IT GONE ASAP.....PM ME IF YOU INTERESTED.....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 9 2011, 09:38 PM~20300030
> *Ya might get mad or offended but i gotta speak my opinion...... You know dre does a hangout every other friday and it has never gotten raided and no one fucks with you there but its fucked up that everyone wants to go to different places and have to run out cuz the cops come. I dont know maybe they just dont like dre or inkstinct tattoos... I dont care if its just dre and me ill hangout there anytime.... Fuck it DRE keep doing your thing.
> *


can i bring my beer :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Who,grand hustle.......hows everything fellas


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Im good and you...?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 10 2011, 12:03 PM~20303103
> *Im good and you...?
> *


Here homie,youve bien lost.....any new recent photos youve taken?.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL go back a couple of pages...!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hasuss33_@Apr 10 2011, 01:58 PM~20303664
> *Check out this out.
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> ...




*
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 9 2011, 10:38 PM~20300030
> *Ya might get mad or offended but i gotta speak my opinion...... You know dre does a hangout every other friday and it has never gotten raided and no one fucks with you there but its fucked up that everyone wants to go to different places and have to run out cuz the cops come. I dont know maybe they just dont like dre or inkstinct tattoos... I dont care if its just dre and me ill hangout there anytime.... Fuck it DRE keep doing your thing.
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN ED YOU GOING OFF IN HERE


*I GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR DRE AND HIS SHOP LASTTIME I WENT THERE WERE ONLY 6 CARS MAYBE NOMORE THAN 10 CARS...I LIKE DRE HANGOUT STR8 UP NO COPS COME OUT THERE NO DRIVEING HERE IN DIPPIN FROM THE COPS BUT PPL NEVER SHOW UP...ONLY IF THERE'S A BEEF OR HOP THAN PPL WILL SHOW.

CAROL MART YOU WILL ALWAYS SEEING ALL TYPE OF CARS WEEKS AFTER WEEKS SOME NIGHT THAT SHIT IS LIKE WHAT YOU SEE IN THESE LOWRIDER LA DVDS JUST LESS LOLOS BUT SHIT THEM FOOLS RYDER BIG FEET OVER TOO NOW SO W.E. BUT I MYSELF DON'T THINK ITS CUZ PPL DON'T LIKE DRE MAN JUST PPL DON'T SHOW UP

JUST MY 35 CENT :biggrin: *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 10 2011, 02:11 PM~20303746
> *:biggrin: DAMN ED YOU GOING OFF IN HERE
> I GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR DRE AND HIS SHOP LASTTIME I WENT THERE WERE ONLY 6 CARS MAYBE NOMORE THAN 10 CARS...I LIKE DRE HANGOUT STR8 UP NO COPS COME OUT THERE NO DRIVEING HERE IN DIPPIN FROM THE COPS BUT PPL NEVER SHOW UP...ONLY IF THERE'S A BEEF OR HOP THAN PPL WILL SHOW.
> 
> ...


Its true what watsons saying...i always went to the tatt shop on fridays and all I would see is 4 or 5 cars and the rest,were stock rides..now,u got to carol mart on a sunday and boyyy,its like 50 to 6o cars deep,playing music and shyt...im more then sure it has nuthing to do with not liking dre


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 8 2011, 08:37 AM~20290028
> *Anyone need any paint work done? no job too BIG or small, body work, full paint jobs, flakes, pearls, kandies, anything you need. Good prices!!
> 
> PM me if interested!
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Apr 10 2011, 02:11 PM~20303746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ITS ALL GOOD YA KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR YA AND I JUST MET SICKASSSCION AND WE COOL BUT IF EVERYONE KEEPS THINKING LIKE THAT THEN NO ONE WILL SHOW UP. PLUS I GO TO THE HANGOUT TO DO JUST THAT HANGOUT WITH A FEW OTHER RIDERS EVEN IF THEY JUST COME IN THEIR DAILY'S. I UNDERSTAND THAT THERE ARE PICNICS AND SOME SHOWS COMING UP AND SOME ARE WORKING ON THEIR SHITS ME INCLUDED :biggrin: BUT HEY I WENT A COUPLE TIME TO HANGOUT AND TALK SHIT IN TACO BELL AND THERE WAS ONLY 3 PEOPLE THERE. ( YA KNOW WHO YA ARE ) BUT THE POINT IS I WENT AND I LIVE IN BROWARD NOW


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

AND I UNDERSTAND PEOPLE HAVE FAMILIES TOO....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Anybody goin to home depot today?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doing this for a friend/customer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 10 2011, 03:01 PM~20303957
> *ITS ALL GOOD YA KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR YA AND I JUST MET SICKASSSCION AND WE COOL BUT IF EVERYONE KEEPS THINKING LIKE THAT THEN NO ONE WILL SHOW UP. PLUS I GO TO THE HANGOUT TO DO JUST THAT HANGOUT WITH A FEW OTHER RIDERS EVEN IF THEY JUST COME IN THEIR DAILY'S. I UNDERSTAND THAT THERE ARE PICNICS AND SOME SHOWS COMING UP AND SOME ARE WORKING ON THEIR SHITS ME INCLUDED  :biggrin: BUT HEY I WENT A COUPLE TIME TO HANGOUT AND TALK SHIT IN TACO BELL AND THERE WAS ONLY 3 PEOPLE THERE. ( YA KNOW WHO YA ARE ) BUT THE POINT IS I WENT AND I LIVE IN BROWARD NOW
> *


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 10 2011, 12:23 PM~20304055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 10 2011, 09:02 AM~20303093
> *Who,grand hustle.......hows everything fellas
> *


chilling dog,,,im ready for them mufflers ,pm me


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

*WHOSE RIDIN TO TK TONITE???*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 10 2011, 05:17 PM~20304530
> *WHOSE RIDIN TO TK TONITE???
> *


Me,me,me.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 10 2011, 02:17 PM~20304530
> *WHOSE RIDIN TO TK TONITE???
> *



ill be there


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 10 2011, 05:17 PM~20304530
> *WHOSE RIDIN TO TK TONITE???
> *


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 10 2011, 06:53 PM~20305200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 10 2011, 08:36 PM~20305432
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I know i know


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 10 2011, 07:53 PM~20305200
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Sky high...... :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 10 2011, 06:41 PM~20305463
> *I know i know
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 10 2011, 06:53 PM~20305200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat bitch up there


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 10 2011, 07:53 PM~20305200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

EL PURO™ :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

trying to hit 100"s


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Apr 10 2011, 08:27 PM~20305767
> *EL PURO™ :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *



Shorty bahamas or wat :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 10 2011, 08:44 PM~20305484
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 10 2011, 09:34 PM~20305805
> *trying to hit 100"s
> *


 :wow: :wow: Tight work We need more hoppers out here in Miami


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Where's everyone at everyone talks about a hangout and no one shows up ed wussup ur slacking dawg 


Double o
Inkstinct tatto
Sickassscion
Monte24
Team borrachos
The boxcalade
93brougham
Illusions auto customs

We here Where everyone else at ???


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 10 2011, 07:53 PM~20305200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa Boooiiii!!!! Now its time to play!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 10 2011, 11:00 PM~20306520
> *Where's everyone at everyone talks about a hangout and no one shows up ed wussup ur slacking dawg
> Double o
> Inkstinct tatto
> ...




Not for nothing alex but i never said i was going, but i will be at the next hangout even if i have to take the metro bus or a jitney..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 10 2011, 08:23 PM~20306777
> *Not for nothing alex but i never said i was going, but i will be at the next hangout even if i have to take the metro bus or a jitney..... :biggrin:
> *






dale fo shooo hit me up


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Apr 10 2011, 06:53 PM~20305927
> *Shorty bahamas or wat :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Apr 10 2011, 10:42 PM~20306997
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


dale but lets go out for sure get fukd up dale :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS+Apr 10 2011, 07:55 PM~20306469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: whats good MIA family  DAMM I NEED A ANOTHER TRIP DOWN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Apr 10 2011, 09:00 PM~20307178
> *:h5: whats good MIA family   DAMM I NEED A ANOTHER TRIP DOWN THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20307209
> *:wave:
> *


i wanna cruise through the grove again.that shit usta be sick..


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 10 2011, 04:53 PM~20305200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: putting in some work :wow:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone selling a 64 impala model...im on the hunt for one.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Apr 10 2011, 08:22 AM~20302896
> *ur rite fool was a max on 22s with the cuban flags darkboy down... :biggrin:
> 
> post a pic of the cutty with the 22s :biggrin:
> *



gotta bring her down


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 10 2011, 09:19 PM~20306151
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Apr 10 2011, 06:53 PM~20305200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :ninja:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2011, 01:09 AM~20307877
> *gotta bring her down
> 
> 
> ...


Looks,good....whats up with the lac on wires?...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2011, 01:13 AM~20307906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2011, 12:09 AM~20307877
> *gotta bring her down
> 
> 
> ...



Love it :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Apr 10 2011, 09:00 PM~20307178
> *:h5: whats good MIA family   DAMM I NEED A ANOTHER TRIP DOWN THERE  :biggrin:
> *



you should come down in august for the goodtimes picnic i belive the cali riders are coming down as well and you should come and rep canada too


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 10 2011, 09:59 PM~20307798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the white monster :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Twisted frame $40 Frame only


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 10 2011, 10:20 PM~20307967
> *Looks,good....whats up with the lac on wires?...
> *


the lac is for sale , just don't have time for it . 3k obo cold ac runs and drives no problem huge factory sunroof . all the juice works


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 11 2011, 12:34 AM~20307561
> *Anyone selling a 64 impala model...im on the hunt for one.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angel:
> *




Go to michaels on pines they have 2 if im not mistaken :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker+Apr 11 2011, 12:00 AM~20307178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goodtimes picnic in AUG make a trip homie....... :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2011, 07:35 AM~20309393
> *the white monster  :biggrin:
> *


You already know


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 11 2011, 10:32 AM~20309620
> *You already know
> *


 :0  :0 :0 :0


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

sickassscion
:wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 11 2011, 11:47 AM~20310115
> *sickassscion
> :wave:
> *


Whats up willy jr...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 11 2011, 11:47 AM~20310115
> *sickassscion
> :wave:
> *


Whats up willy jr...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

_Wasent Doing Much This Weekend At The House So I Decided To Paint The Wheels And Change It Up A Lil Bit_ :biggrin: :biggrin: 












































AND JUST A REMINDER:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice dawg.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*Yo double o seen u at the alignment shop on 441 the cutty looks good....*
:biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sellin or trading my daily driver (yes I know IT'S NOT A LOWRIDER) but my caddy's in one of the pics, does that count? :biggrin: It's an 05 Scion TC 95,500 miles on 20's w brand new tires, mid's n high's can stay. On the Treasure Coast 772. Maybe one of yall's wifey's may want it, since it's purple and pink too? PM Thanks...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 11 2011, 12:05 PM~20311367
> *Nice dawg.....
> *



THANKS LET ME KNO WHEN U WANT TO DO URS UP I GOT YOU


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 11 2011, 11:20 AM~20311098
> *Wasent Doing Much This Weekend At The House So I Decided To Paint The Wheels And Change It Up A Lil Bit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: look good


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 10 2011, 08:00 PM~20306520
> *Where's everyone at everyone talks about a hangout and no one shows up ed wussup ur slacking dawg
> Double o
> Inkstinct tatto
> ...


i was there :tears: 
so was my girl 

non layitlow people showed up , p78dayz
sum people from kingofthestreets.com went

, lol now wheres every1 at?


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 10 2011, 10:13 PM~20307906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 11 2011, 01:08 PM~20311725
> *i was there  :tears:
> so was my girl
> 
> ...



you got me sick with that dragon cough you got.... :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2011, 01:43 PM~20311931
> *you got me sick with that dragon cough you got....  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2011, 01:43 PM~20311931
> *you got me sick with that dragon cough you got....  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



MORE LIKE ..........


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Were gona have to invest in some of these


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*Need a set of 13x7 daytons...................with or without accessories, let me know, cash in hand.*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 11 2011, 12:26 PM~20311501
> *Yo double o seen u at the alignment shop on 441 the cutty looks good....
> :biggrin:
> *



getting the A.C. worked on , gotta have that cold ac for the summer


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 11 2011, 01:57 PM~20312005
> *Were gona have to invest in some of these
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bored....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2011, 07:35 AM~20309393
> *the white monster  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
shhhhhhh.... don't say nothin. people are gonna start cutting thier veins tryna find out who's it is.  


More progress tonight.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Apr 11 2011, 02:52 PM~20312419
> *:cheesy:
> shhhhhhh.... don't say nothin. people are gonna start cutting thier veins tryna find out who's it is.
> More progress tonight.
> *


Lmao yes they r my ***** and what niggass dont know theres more shit comin , aint no sleep or bullshitin over here :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 11 2011, 03:54 PM~20312815
> *Lmao yes they r my ***** and what niggass dont know theres more shit comin , aint no sleep or bullshitin over here  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: GT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2011, 04:21 PM~20312173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE, LOVIN IT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...*  








full guts..
















Everything for this is gold plated...
































Majestics plaque'd of course.. :biggrin:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 04:44 PM~20313131
> *My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: look good


----------



## KING LINCOLN (Aug 20, 2009)

im back  :420:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 11 2011, 04:50 PM~20313182
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: look good
> *


Thanx


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 11 2011, 04:07 PM~20311718
> *THANKS LET ME KNO WHEN U WANT TO DO URS UP I GOT YOU
> *



Soon homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 06:44 PM~20313131
> *My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD "J"



> _Originally posted by KING LINCOLN_@Apr 11 2011, 06:54 PM~20313214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 93brougham, Da Beast21, CENTRGOLDLAC, Drop'd at Birth, *EXECUTION* 

:wave:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:nono: hno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

hno:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 10 2011, 04:35 PM~20304357
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 11 2011, 12:34 AM~20307561
> *Anyone selling a 64 impala model...im on the hunt for one.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


I had 3 76 kits...I have one more


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 07:44 PM~20313131
> *My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> ...


  Props like always homie


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 11 2011, 06:02 PM~20313713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 07:44 PM~20313131
> *My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 11 2011, 06:02 PM~20313713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF CLASSIC CAR INSURANCE OTHER THAN HAGERTY??????????????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Apr 11 2011, 05:09 PM~20313316
> *LOOKIN GOOD "J"
> LOOKIN GOOD
> *





> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Apr 11 2011, 06:20 PM~20313872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx yall!


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 11:04 PM~20314848
> *THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sick


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need body work and sheet metal work n rust treatment 
call me for price 786-380-6468


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20314848
> *THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 04:44 PM~20313131
> *My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420: :420:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20314848
> *THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20314848
> *THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 11:04 PM~20314848
> *THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


  Sick


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2011, 06:38 AM~20309398
> *the lac is for sale , just don't have time for it . 3k obo cold ac runs and drives no problem huge factory sunroof . all the juice works
> 
> 
> ...



wish i had the 3k wanna take time payments lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20314848
> *THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


bad as fuck! :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 11:04 PM~20314848
> *THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...



*$!MPLY BLU-T!FUL*


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... $1500.00 7862580183 Q!
87' REGAL V-6 STOCK A/C INCLUDED.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 12 2011, 08:04 AM~20317696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well damn :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

If anyone needs anything to do with Signs or advertising contact Marlon at Zion Graphics, (954) 687-3340

Bussiness Cards
Flyers
Magnets
Vehicle Wraps
Car Club stickers
Window etching
Car Club banners 
And Much more..........

Also doing Flat black full wraps


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN CHULOW UVE BEEN M.I.A


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 11:30 AM~20318567
> *DAMN CHULOW UVE BEEN M.I.A
> *


lol... working hard like a hardly worker.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2011, 11:31 AM~20318576
> *lol... working hard like a hardly worker....  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody have a set of adapters an knock offs for sale please let me know.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huesone+Apr 11 2011, 10:04 PM~20314848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THEM BOTH..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

got that A.C. blowing cold in this bitch


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2011, 11:27 AM~20318549
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 04:44 PM~20313131
> *My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> ...


   TIGHT WORK


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 12 2011, 06:59 AM~20318384
> *If anyone needs anything to do with Signs or advertising contact Marlon at Zion Graphics, (954) 687-3340
> 
> Bussiness Cards
> ...


TTT!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20314848
> *THIS THING SHOULD BE IN THE STREETS REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 12 2011, 10:59 AM~20318384
> *If anyone needs anything to do with Signs or advertising contact Marlon at Zion Graphics, (954) 687-3340
> 
> Bussiness Cards
> ...



*HOW BOUT A PART TIME JOB......*
:biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 12 2011, 10:59 AM~20318384
> *If anyone needs anything to do with Signs or advertising contact Marlon at Zion Graphics, (954) 687-3340
> 
> Bussiness Cards
> ...


is that paint?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 12 2011, 02:22 PM~20319791
> *is that paint?
> *



NO ITS A WRAP AROUND.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 12 2011, 01:22 PM~20319791
> *is that paint?
> *



No, thats a full wrap, so if he ever gets tired of it, he can just peel it off with no damage to his factory paint!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 12 2011, 03:09 PM~20320135
> *No, thats a full wrap, so if he ever gets tired of it, he can just peel it off with no damage to his factory paint!!
> *


*
SHIT IM GOING TO BE THE FIRST LOWRIDER WITH A WRAP AROUND VINYL WITH PATTERNS AND MURALS AND PINSTRIPPING......*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 12:19 PM~20320214
> *
> SHIT IM GOING TO BE THE FIRST LOWRIDER WITH A WRAP AROUND VINYL WITH PATTERNS AND MURALS AND PINSTRIPPING......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmaoo. They might have kandy stickers


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 12 2011, 03:34 PM~20320333
> *Lmaoo. They might have kandy stickers
> *



*OH SHIT THATS WHATS UP.....*


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboyzlikebigtoyz (Feb 21, 2011)

I HAVE A 95 BIG BODY FLEETWOOD
FOR SALE OR TRADE NO JUNK
FRESH PAINT AND FRESH SHELL TOP
ANODIZE HEADLAMPS AND NEW CHROME GRILL WITH
ANODIZE TEETH 2 SET OF 13''
1] USED SET ALL CHROME
2] BRAND NEW STILL IN BOX ANODIZE RIMS "OG" TO MATCH THE CAR
4 RED COMPETITION PUMPS DOUBLE PUMP TO THE FRONT SINGE PUMP TO THE BACK
DOESNT HAVE THE BATTERIES
BUT ITS READY FOR HOPPING EVERTHING JUST HAD TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER
I JUST DONT HAVE THE TIME

JUST HAD A BABY BUT
WILLING TO TRADE FOR A CLEAN BIG BODY THAT ISNT JUICED
CALL OR TEXT 305-300-0287 NO WINDOW SHOPPERS OR DREAMERS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*shit i have a 93 stock, its my daily with A.C. *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2011, 09:41 AM~20318651
> *
> *


where the rest of em :biggrin: and the wwe video you took :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 12 2011, 08:59 AM~20318384
> *If anyone needs anything to do with Signs or advertising contact Marlon at Zion Graphics, (954) 687-3340
> 
> Bussiness Cards
> ...


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2011, 10:27 AM~20318549
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

whats up *****


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MISTER ED, monte24, BloodBath, 94pimplac, L_NEGRO, Tru2DaGame*


QUE BOLA........ :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr lowrider305, L_NEGRO, monte24, 94pimplac, Tru2DaGame
*
what they do yal homies


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 12 2011, 02:47 PM~20321335
> *MISTER ED, monte24, BloodBath, 94pimplac, L_NEGRO, Tru2DaGame
> QUE BOLA........ :wave:
> *


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Apr 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20314587
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW OF CLASSIC CAR INSURANCE OTHER THAN HAGERTY??????????????
> *




Progressive Insurance


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2011, 12:23 PM~20319385
> *got that A.C. blowing cold in this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


trade u for my 01 maxima :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 12 2011, 03:09 PM~20320135
> *No, thats a full wrap, so if he ever gets tired of it, he can just peel it off with no damage to his factory paint!!
> *


Thats pretty tight!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

anyone selling a set of 14's with adapters knockoffs and possibly with tires?? let me know.


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2011, 08:27 AM~20318549
> *
> *


GOOD TIMES MIAMI will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My new tow truck :biggrin: Maybe illl have something nice on the trailer for the build off...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 12 2011, 09:26 PM~20322924
> *anyone selling a set of 14's with adapters knockoffs and possibly with tires?? let me know.
> *


ill call you tomorrow i might know someone with a pair


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 12 2011, 04:22 PM~20320707
> *where the rest of em  :biggrin: and the wwe video you took  :0  :cheesy:
> *


rendering as I type


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I got this set of 17s, if anyone is interested, brand new tires, stainless steel diamond cut spokes, half chrome, half teal. 2 rev, 2 standard, perfect for a flare side mini-truck. If anyone is interested let me know, no knock offs or adapters.


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2011, 01:23 PM~20319385
> *got that A.C. blowing cold in this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


Ill give u my hopper


























?
:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

let me see........ 

couldn't find any parking on the beach on saturday , i'll have to try again this weekend .


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2011, 08:27 AM~20318549
> *
> *


*STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE......   *


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 12 2011, 08:27 AM~20318549
> *
> *


*STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE......   *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

47 members are celebrating their birthday today
stankin85(31), CrystalCutlass(38), vEGAs.DiPPiN(25), trulow64(30), tical killa beez(23), JustCruisin(30), Big Chino G(36), Mexy(23), BIG MIKE CEN CAL(30), 93 CADDY(26), cartier01(31), allbusiness(29), BRYAN94CADI(22), behind the 8 ball(39), SnoopDoggyDogg(18), 817.TX.(32), get it right(28), impalaman559(34), Shadow19(22), showtimeduecerag(37), WagonLuver(18), 62wildcat(36), rollerzonlyprez(30), Cyncmooxmor(26), my1963ss(48), kivardBak(23), srlove66(45), S.T.L's BarB!3(22), scruffbot(29), STR8 TRIPPN(19), DaMailman(35), mrlefty310(31), Moondog13(27), insinskinna(44), sweetdreamscarclub(45), ajavilajr(26), xchristian303x(36), Eban(26), 951outsider(24), servietteb(25), Mazdaholic(33), gegeautopb(32), Skimask Troopa(16), *HAPPY BDAY......*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 11 2011, 11:47 AM~20310115
> *sickassscion
> :wave:
> *


Happy bday homie....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

uh ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 13 2011, 07:34 AM~20327369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: LOV THE COLOR!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2011, 11:23 AM~20319385
> *got that A.C. blowing cold in this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


What size are those wheels & what size tires?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*YOU FORGOT ONE...........*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*HOPE YALL ENJOYED THE PHOTOS HERE AT WORK WATCHING RAIN
HERES SOME EYE KANDY FOR THE END OF THE SLIDE SHOW*

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WUS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 13 2011, 08:28 AM~20327714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love the highway shots!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 13 2011, 08:35 AM~20327760
> *love the highway shots!
> *


I DIDNT TAKE EM OF COURSE  BUT YEA THEY ARE MY FAVORITES...IT SHOWS HOW LOWRIDERS ARE DRIVEN NOT PULLED....


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 13 2011, 08:34 AM~20327754
> *WUS GOOD HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

just want to let everyone know that me and my boy are gonna reopen a shop , so if anyone needs work done for a good price,basecoats, candys pearls ,leafin ect p.m me


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 13 2011, 12:07 PM~20327974
> *just want to let everyone know that me and my boy are gonna reopen a shop , so if anyone needs work done for a good price,basecoats, candys pearls ,leafin ect p.m me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

Bad A$$ YO!!! :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 13 2011, 08:20 AM~20327654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2011, 08:21 AM~20327658
> *YOU FORGOT ONE...........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn it man Throwback cant wait till i get some real time to put that car back together.....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 13 2011, 09:07 AM~20327974
> *just want to let everyone know that me and my boy are gonna reopen a shop , so if anyone needs work done for a good price,basecoats, candys pearls ,leafin ect p.m me
> 
> 
> ...


pm me ur new number pimp


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 13 2011, 08:04 AM~20327543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veltboy618_@Apr 13 2011, 08:16 AM~20327620
> *What size are those wheels & what size tires?
> *



22's with 265 30 22 rears and 255 30 22 fronts .

for sale


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 13 2011, 12:07 PM~20327974
> *just want to let everyone know that me and my boy are gonna reopen a shop , so if anyone needs work done for a good price,basecoats, candys pearls ,leafin ect p.m me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 13 2011, 01:03 PM~20328403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I like this a lot homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 13 2011, 01:27 PM~20328590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 13 2011, 01:28 PM~20328598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Apr 13 2011, 11:19 AM~20327646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2011, 05:16 PM~20330138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 13 2011, 12:07 PM~20327974
> *just want to let everyone know that me and my boy are gonna reopen a shop , so if anyone needs work done for a good price,basecoats, candys pearls ,leafin ect p.m me
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, *CADILLAC D*

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 13 2011, 05:09 PM~20330558
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, CADILLAC D
> 
> ...



WUZUP DAWG


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 13 2011, 06:19 PM~20330640
> *WUZUP DAWG
> *


chillin at the crib homie whats good


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone know someone who does murals? i seen the dude cholo moved looking for someone like that if anyone knows anybody let me know i have a homeboy of mine that wants to do a mural on his trunk


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 13 2011, 03:02 PM~20329658
> *
> 
> 
> ...





damn i want one of these... a 2 two door fleetwood would look quite nice in my garage next to my two door tahoe...


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2011, 02:16 PM~20330138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video Chulow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 13 2011, 09:07 AM~20327974
> *just want to let everyone know that me and my boy are gonna reopen a shop , so if anyone needs work done for a good price,basecoats, candys pearls ,leafin ect p.m me
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chulow 

Props on the video homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 13 2011, 08:13 PM~20331696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to post these pics in the rest of them on here but everytime I post cars from other states on here some ppl start bitchin cuz i post them???Maybe they just dont like me????Oh well I dont care Fuck it good shit carols keep them pics coming


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

k5 blazer on point


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@Apr 13 2011, 06:53 PM~20330953
> *damn i want one of these... a 2 two door fleetwood would look quite nice in my garage next to my two door tahoe...
> *


got one for sell.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 05:44 PM~20313131
> *My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know you had a son, Congratulations...


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

nice shyt rite here!


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

FOR SALE $150..I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THESE BUT ITS ALL ORIGINAL FIRETRUCK


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 13 2011, 08:52 PM~20332083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*
THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE IS DADDY NOW......


I GOT PICS TO PROVE IT....*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2011, 05:16 PM~20330138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*
TIGHT VIDEO CHULOW.....I HEARD THERE WAS A BIG FIGHT ALMOST AT THE END OF THE SHOW......*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 13 2011, 09:31 PM~20332432
> *FOR SALE $150..I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THESE BUT ITS ALL ORIGINAL FIRETRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2011, 10:06 PM~20332784
> *
> 
> THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE IS DADDY NOW......
> ...


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2011, 10:12 PM~20332833
> *
> 
> TIGHT VIDEO CHULOW.....I HEARD THERE WAS A BIG FIGHT ALMOST AT THE END OF THE SHOW......
> *


yeah I have it in HD :biggrin: ... but not sure if I should post it up... :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2011, 06:23 AM~20335954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Grand Marquis


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 13 2011, 06:31 PM~20330759
> *Anyone know someone who does murals? i seen the dude cholo moved looking for someone like that if anyone knows anybody let me know i have a homeboy of mine that wants to do a mural on his trunk
> *


TTT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham+Apr 13 2011, 03:31 PM~20330759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Ivan


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 14 2011, 08:08 AM~20336112
> *by far the best muralist that was down here.. :angry:  <span style=\'color:red\'>HE DICKED 25TH STREET SO I WOULDNT TRUST HIM.
> 
> *


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 14 2011, 08:55 AM~20336217
> *HE DICKED 25TH STREET SO I WOULDNT TRUST HIM.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: @ your signature...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 13 2011, 08:21 AM~20327658
> *YOU FORGOT ONE...........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2011, 09:51 PM~20333269
> *yeah I have it in HD  :biggrin:  ... but not sure if I should post it up...  :uh:
> *



you should!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Apr 14 2011, 08:08 AM~20336112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea martian told about him a while back if your talking about the same guy i had him in mind till he told me that and then i seen cholos work


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Apr 14 2011, 10:04 AM~20336481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:

what up homies


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 14 2011, 07:11 AM~20336521
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> 
> ...


Chillin........................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 14 2011, 09:55 AM~20336435
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: @ your signature...
> *



*GRACIAS ....... *


:werd:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 14 2011, 09:11 AM~20336521
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> 
> ...


whats good bro..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 13 2011, 06:31 PM~20332432
> *FOR SALE $150..I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THESE BUT ITS ALL ORIGINAL FIRETRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


pm me ur number


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 14 2011, 08:10 AM~20336516
> *damn yea i wanted to do mine with him too whenever i was ready. what a bad one thats why im asking maybe someone knows somebody that doesnt get on layitlow
> we'd appreciate it.
> yea martian told about him a while back if your talking about the same guy i had him in mind till he told me that and then i seen cholos work
> *



Capone......................he dissapeared with the bike.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 14 2011, 07:04 AM~20336481
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Bruh..... I remember the late nights putting that car together
for the tampa show.....
and ESPECIALLY YOU BIG HOMIE 3 NIGHTS WITH NO SLEEP,
and in the sun all day,and then straight to the show I dont know how the 
hell we made it back home.....Remember the animal in the road....and then we 
woke up to a tractor trailer....lol... :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Apr 14 2011, 10:20 AM~20336570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin bRO @ the crib hows the kid


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 14 2011, 11:05 AM~20336792
> *Capone......................he dissapeared with the bike.
> *


yup thats him


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 13 2011, 10:28 AM~20328598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit looks raw as fuck homie


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

24inch dub condos w/ 255 30 24 nexens 95%
$2000 pm me or hit me up 305-528-8232


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Invite to all riders... 

May 7 there will be a 5 de Mayo show in HOMESTEAD. All are invited but need to reserve a spot foe your car.. come hang out, there will be tv stations live, music food, pm me for more info and to reserve your spot. Its from 9 am and up.. Represent your ride in the south south...


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Apr 13 2011, 08:52 PM~20332083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

any body have euro front for a 84 cutlass pm me


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 14 2011, 12:24 PM~20338493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 14 2011, 03:49 PM~20338655
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



*MINES WILL BE LOOKING LIKE THAT IN A YEAR.....*




























































:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DRòN whats up whiteboy..........


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 14 2011, 03:49 PM~20338655
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


whitebot you what to do.........


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 14 2011, 04:39 PM~20338949
> *DRòN whats up whiteboy..........
> *


nothing much man just chillin. hows everyone over there


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

if any body is selling 3 chrome pumps let me know786 250 9698 or pm me rudy thanks......


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

uffin: :inout:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*Need a set of 13x7 daytons...................with or without accessories, let me know, cash in hand.*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 14 2011, 10:58 AM~20337915
> *Invite to all riders...
> 
> May 7 there will be a 5 de Mayo show in HOMESTEAD. All are invited but need to reserve a spot foe your car.. come hang out, there will be tv stations live, music food, pm me for more info and to reserve your spot. Its from 9 am and up.. Represent your ride in the south south...
> *


where in homestead address please!!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 14 2011, 01:45 PM~20338978
> *whitebot you what to do.........
> *


its tyme ......  ill talk to you at the meeting tomorrow....


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

95 ROADMASTER LT1.CLIFFORD,HIDS,INDASH TOUCH SCREEN,15" FLIPDOWN,AC SUPER COLD, RIDES GOOD! $1500..NO WHEELS..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 13 2011, 10:51 PM~20333269
> *yeah I have it in HD  :biggrin:  ... but not sure if I should post it up...  :uh:
> *



*
we are waiting ...........*


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

goodmourning to all my layitlow peeps..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 15 2011, 07:07 AM~20344168
> *goodmourning to all my layitlow peeps..
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

GETTIN READY TO LAY IT DOWN ON MY DAWG NICA'S VERT REGAL .......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2011, 06:20 AM~20344432
> *GETTIN READY TO LAY IT DOWN ON MY DAWG NICA'S VERT REGAL .......
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2011, 07:25 AM~20344189
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Wats good ed


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 15 2011, 09:13 AM~20345133
> *Wats good ed
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 15 2011, 12:22 PM~20345192
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2011, 09:20 AM~20344432
> *GETTIN READY TO LAY IT DOWN ON MY DAWG NICA'S VERT REGAL .......
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh Tight work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2011, 08:20 AM~20344432
> *GETTIN READY TO LAY IT DOWN ON MY DAWG NICA'S VERT REGAL .......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion+Apr 15 2011, 12:13 PM~20345133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LO MISMO....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOLD


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2011, 10:57 AM~20345803
> *
> 
> 
> ...










































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 15 2011, 12:49 PM~20346202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for that blue monte?


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2011, 06:20 AM~20344432
> *GETTIN READY TO LAY IT DOWN ON MY DAWG NICA'S VERT REGAL .......
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looking good loco :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2011, 06:20 AM~20344432
> *GETTIN READY TO LAY IT DOWN ON MY DAWG NICA'S VERT REGAL .......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2011, 09:20 AM~20344432
> *GETTIN READY TO LAY IT DOWN ON MY DAWG NICA'S VERT REGAL .......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Apr 15 2011, 12:57 PM~20345803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X24/7 365 :biggrin:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cener gold git_@Apr 14 2011, 05:46 PM~20340988
> *if any body is selling 3 chrome pumps let me know786 250 9698 or pm me rudy thanks......
> *


  Where u at & how much u got?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2011, 04:35 PM~20346832
> *How much for that blue monte?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Whos got 14's for sale with adapters and knockoffs?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*attn: PAINTERS......


THIS ***** PAINTED A CAR WITH SPRAY PAINT, A CAN OF PAINT WITH A BRUSH AND MARKERS OUTSIDE.... THIS SHIT IS CRAZY*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlD6S_g2-xM


----------



## dchristopher (Oct 27, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to who owns this Thunderbird? I shot this back at the picnic and just developed the roll this was on.

Amazing!










-Devin


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2011, 07:02 PM~20348655
> *attn: PAINTERS......
> THIS ***** PAINTED A CAR WITH SPRAY PAINT, A CAN OF PAINT WITH A BRUSH AND MARKERS OUTSIDE.... THIS SHIT IS CRAZY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlD6S_g2-xM
> *


It dont look that bad :h5:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dchristopher_@Apr 15 2011, 10:06 PM~20348684
> *Can anyone direct me to who owns this Thunderbird? I shot this back at the picnic and just developed the roll this was on.
> 
> Amazing!
> ...



USO member


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2011, 09:02 PM~20348655
> *attn: PAINTERS......
> THIS ***** PAINTED A CAR WITH SPRAY PAINT, A CAN OF PAINT WITH A BRUSH AND MARKERS OUTSIDE.... THIS SHIT IS CRAZY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlD6S_g2-xM
> *


to me look good very good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 15 2011, 06:35 PM~20348471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thang looking clean......


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 15 2011, 08:34 PM~20349337
> *that thang looking clean......
> *


X2


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 15 2011, 10:57 AM~20345803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 14 2011, 08:13 AM~20336848
> *Bruh..... I remember the late nights putting that car together
> for the tampa show.....
> and ESPECIALLY YOU BIG HOMIE 3 NIGHTS WITH NO SLEEP,
> ...


My co-pilot fell asleep......................................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 16 2011, 05:53 AM~20351223
> *My co-pilot fell asleep......................................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHH :shhh: I was on stealth mode :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*This is a clean 95 camaro v6!!! 5spd ice cold ac, This 
Car runs and sounds great! No leaks and no problems! Paint is good, tires are good, 
Brakes are good, It is very well maintained! Hit me up anytime! I'm open to all trades Also!!!!pm me *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 15 2011, 09:02 PM~20348655
> *attn: PAINTERS......
> THIS ***** PAINTED A CAR WITH SPRAY PAINT, A CAN OF PAINT WITH A BRUSH AND MARKERS OUTSIDE.... THIS SHIT IS CRAZY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlD6S_g2-xM
> *



:wow: YOU SHOULD DO THAT TO YOUR BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CADILLAC D, sparky94, monte24, TEAM BORRACHOS

WUZUP DAWG :wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 16 2011, 11:32 AM~20351768
> *:wow: YOU SHOULD DO THAT TO YOUR BIG BODY  :biggrin:
> *




DONT TEMPT ME :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 15 2011, 11:34 PM~20349337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 15 2011, 06:20 AM~20344432
> *GETTIN READY TO LAY IT DOWN ON MY DAWG NICA'S VERT REGAL .......
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking good can't wait 2 see it done


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Wassup cadillac nick


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 16 2011, 09:38 AM~20352042
> *Thanks homie!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah for sure , not a ford person but after having a lincoln i can truly say that their nice and comfortable cars


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2011, 03:01 PM~20352588
> *hell yeah for sure , not a ford person but after having a lincoln i can truly say that their nice and comfortable cars
> *


Ive only owned ford. I've just never had problems with them and they are good cars. Thanks.


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cener gold git_@Apr 14 2011, 05:46 PM~20340988
> *if any body is selling 3 chrome pumps let me know786 250 9698 or pm me rudy thanks......
> *


pm sent


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 16 2011, 02:07 PM~20353150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 16 2011, 05:07 PM~20353150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: This is fuckin tight work...just saw part 2 on youtube....This a vary nice picture by the way...Whats the plans????low rod look????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 16 2011, 03:19 PM~20352688
> *Ive only owned ford.  I've just never had problems with them and they are good cars.  Thanks.
> *


I had a feeling you was going to be back in the game...My boy sold his 14's already :happysad:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20353271
> *I had a feeling you was going to be back in the game...My boy sold his 14's already :happysad:
> *


its not easy to stay away....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 16 2011, 02:07 PM~20353150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: DOC...what you think???I did it last nite "THIS NOT THE CAR IM DOING FOR THE BUILD OFF THO"Practice makes perfect


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 16 2011, 02:46 PM~20353326
> *:biggrin: DOC...what you think???I did it last nite "THIS NOT THE CAR IM DOING FOR THE BUILD OFF THO"Practice makes perfect
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Hialeah old car hangout at kmart on w 49 st tonite

whose goin?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 16 2011, 06:48 PM~20353618
> *looking good homie
> *


THANKS..DID YOU GET MY PM????


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@Apr 16 2011, 12:59 PM~20352136
> *Wassup cadillac nick
> *


 uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: Chillin Wats goin on???


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get some colored lums for my wiree


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 16 2011, 07:34 PM~20354147
> *Anyone know where I can get some colored lums for my wiree
> *


eBay is the the best place


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Apr 16 2011, 07:25 PM~20353823
> *uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  Chillin Wats goin on???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Apr 16 2011, 04:25 PM~20353823
> *uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  Chillin Wats goin on???
> *


wats going on lil homie :wave: ,lets hit up the streets again n LOWRIDE!! .....


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Yo Double O , when is the hard rock show???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, mr.regal*, "ACE", REY DEL BARRIO


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2011, 09:04 PM~20355369
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, mr.regal, "ACE", REY DEL BARRIO
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wassup homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20354957
> *Yo Double O ,  when is the hard rock show???
> *


i'll ask on monday , haven't heard anything


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 16 2011, 03:52 PM~20353641
> *Hialeah old car hangout at kmart on w 49 st tonite
> 
> whose goin?
> *












Sws88j_-JOE&feature


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 16 2011, 02:07 PM~20353150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice project...............  Whats the plans...........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 16 2011, 02:46 PM~20353326
> *:biggrin: DOC...what you think???I did it last nite "THIS NOT THE CAR IM DOING FOR THE BUILD OFF THO"Practice makes perfect
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work Watson..........................


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 16 2011, 10:28 PM~20354688
> *wats going on lil homie :wave: ,lets hit up the streets again n LOWRIDE!! .....
> *


Yessir!!!Call me when you get out of work!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 16 2011, 05:07 PM~20353150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Not the best,but just finished my 51 chevy...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 17 2011, 02:17 AM~20356239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  anymore pics of that lifted chevy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 17 2011, 01:23 PM~20358119
> *Not the best,but just finished my 51 chevy...
> *


 :biggrin: I still haven't bought a kit yet...I got 3 cars im working on already tho but not for the build...whats up with that Honda wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 17 2011, 08:34 AM~20357138
> *Tight work Watson..........................
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie....I'm taking baby steps for now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

animaniacs


are you in the build off????


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

1500$ 
:yes:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 17 2011, 10:42 AM~20358236
> *animaniacs
> are you in the build off????
> *



i need to buy a model car . when is it?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 17 2011, 10:23 AM~20358119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 17 2011, 01:45 PM~20358248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn why you sellin it.... :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 17 2011, 01:46 PM~20358252
> *i need to buy a model car . when is it?
> *


Ok from what I understand....you still can get into the build into next week but you have pay 20 bucks there going to be a 1st.2nd,3rd place from what I was told there's 12 ppl who are in the build off plus myself?

This is not my build off tho you have to ask P when is the last day to pay....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 17 2011, 01:46 PM~20358255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you cold :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 17 2011, 01:48 PM~20358263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 17 2011, 10:56 AM~20358297
> *Damn why you sellin it.... :0
> *


to finish the caprice and blood bath :biggrin:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

lookn for 2 delta dumps anyone


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 17 2011, 11:04 AM~20358341
> *Ok from what I understand....you still can get into the build into next week but you have pay 20 bucks there going to be a 1st.2nd,3rd place from what I was told there's 12 ppl who are in the build off plus myself?
> 
> This is not my build off tho you have to ask P when is the last day to pay....
> *


im getin in this bitch  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 17 2011, 03:50 PM~20358721
> *im getin in this bitch    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Ya I already got the text...


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sell my 14 all gold dayton...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 17 2011, 07:12 PM~20359582
> *sell my 14 all gold dayton...
> *



how much?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 17 2011, 07:37 PM~20360030
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ***** YOU GOT MORE DONKS  AND MY TRUCK LOOKING GOOD JUST THE RIMS TO BIG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 17 2011, 08:41 PM~20360056
> *DAM ***** YOU GOT MORE DONKS   AND MY TRUCK LOOKING GOOD JUST THE RIMS TO BIG  :biggrin:
> *


*Ya im getting some gife prize's ready for my build off but im going to do mine's after june 1st not tryin to fuck up P build's off you feel me but ill post info later on that.

I was only seeing how the dubs look on her before she get a new home :biggrin: Ill get another one tho so its cool.*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 17 2011, 07:29 PM~20359664
> *how much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jan 3 2011, 06:37 AM~19488984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody bringing hoppers?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 17 2011, 05:33 AM~20357137
> *Nice project...............   Whats the plans...........
> *





ALL OG ON HUBCAPS :biggrin:


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

COMING SOON 63 HARDTOP


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Apr 17 2011, 07:44 PM~20360831
> *COMING SOON 63 HARDTOP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20361103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 17 2011, 08:19 PM~20361155
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20361103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when we rideing my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 17 2011, 08:26 PM~20361229
> *when we rideing my *****  :biggrin:
> *


very soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 17 2011, 11:14 PM~20361103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 17 2011, 04:12 PM~20359582
> *sell my 14 all gold dayton...
> *






:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 17 2011, 07:40 PM~20360811
> *ALL OG ON HUBCAPS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 95 RHYDER_@Apr 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20360861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 05:36 AM~20363426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She lookin mean homie ...Umma have to hit up grand hustle records so dat bitch can be in his next video.....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20361103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 18 2011, 06:39 AM~20363564
> *She lookin mean homie ...Umma have to hit up grand hustle records so dat bitch can be in his next video.....
> *


see if he might wanna buy it too :biggrin: lol..thanx for the props


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 17 2011, 01:45 PM~20358248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why so cheap :dunno:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 17 2011, 08:39 PM~20361381
> *very soon
> *


 :naughty: :h5:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 93brougham, Country63, *EXECUTION*

Hola Amigo


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 18 2011, 09:49 AM~20364512
> *:naughty:  :h5:
> *


what it do pimp....


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

sour diesel :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

I like.........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*YOU LIKE THAT AND I LIKES THIS.....


LACZ AND LADIES.........*


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2327456202.html
my 79 regal




http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2323031469.html
my buddy's 1980 monte

pm or call or text.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... $8000.00, MY 64 CHEVY BISCAYNE 2DR, 283 STROKE V-8 2 SPEED POWER GLIDE TRANNY, CENTER GOLD 13'S, BODY IN VERY GOOD CONDITION SOME RUST AS YOU KNOW... 10 SWITCHES, AIR RIDE SYS... IT HAS IMPALA SEATS FRONT TO BACK, IF YOUR INTERESTED HIT ME UP 7892580183 Q!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 18 2011, 02:35 PM~20365159
> *I like.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Restockd up...	slash hit me up homie you was one of the first ppl on the waiting list


















26" for sale not the 13's tho


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 12:49 PM~20365219
> *YOU LIKE THAT AND I LIKES THIS.....
> LACZ AND LADIES.........
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> ...



Old school chevys all day.......................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























*even JENNIFER LOVE HEWITT loves caddy's*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sour diesel

What they do!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

phone pic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 06:19 PM~20366614
> *phone pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :boink: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*STILL GOT THESE 22'S FOR SALE!!!! TIRES ARE BRANDDDDD NEWWWWWW

265/35/22 LET ME KNOW... 7863391341 asking $800 obo*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 04:19 PM~20366614
> *phone pic
> 
> 
> ...



*
SICK ASS FUCK HOMIE!!!!* :worship:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

all gold for sell


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 03:19 PM~20366614
> *phone pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 18 2011, 03:21 PM~20366633
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *




:biggrin: 
bet that up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 18 2011, 03:25 PM~20366670
> *
> SICK ASS FUCK HOMIE!!!! :worship:
> *



***** what they do fam , i see you getting swole :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 18 2011, 05:33 PM~20367498
> *:thumbsup:    :wave:
> *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 08:35 PM~20367517
> *:biggrin:
> bet that up
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 03:19 PM~20366614
> *phone pic
> 
> 
> ...



looks bad as fuck O!! sick, choice with these wheels


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

L_NEGRO


:wave:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone selling some chrome 14's?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 06:43 PM~20368007
> *looks bad as fuck O!! sick, choice with these wheels
> *


appreciate that jason , hope all is good with you


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 18 2011, 01:50 PM~20366061
> *Old school chevys all day.......................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2330793619.html

Damn the only set I have seen in a while for sale and someone just bought them....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 04:19 PM~20366614
> *phone pic
> 
> 
> ...



real nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DRE, what u think........................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 18 2011, 08:38 PM~20369103
> *real nice
> *


gracias parce


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 18 2011, 08:42 PM~20369154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 18 2011, 11:42 PM~20369154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 18 2011, 05:30 PM~20367474
> *all gold for sell
> 
> 
> ...


what size are they?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 18 2011, 05:30 PM~20367474
> *all gold for sell
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: thought u sold them...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LINDSAYYY


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

SouthernComfort2$, *hoppin92*, 93brougham 
what good in the hood big brah


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

FUCQH8RS
sup big brah how you been long time no talk to


----------



## UCE 95 RHYDER (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 18 2011, 11:42 PM~20369154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2011, 10:28 AM~20371803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

junk yard day tomorrow let's see what i can find out there , characters welcomed.....


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

anyone..... :uh: 

1500


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hoppin92

Whats good homie


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

hids for sell any car any color for $70 give me a call 786~227~8749 or 786~972~7816


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I know someone who is selling some clean 13's with good tires for *$100*. Text 954-639-3766


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

WUT UP MIAMI !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone have a spare 14" wire wheel they want to sell??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 19 2011, 09:52 PM~20376306
> *I know someone who is selling some clean 13's with good tires for $100.  Text 954-639-3766
> *


Thats good hope someone jump on that shit


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2011, 10:24 PM~20376578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice pic...you took it


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 19 2011, 09:24 PM~20376578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> ice........................


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2011, 11:38 PM~20377273
> *Thats good hope someone jump on that shit
> *


Sit even if you throw out the rims, $100 is good for just the tires...they got good tread left

yo wats, you know anyone with a spare 14" wheel?


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 18 2011, 01:35 PM~20365159
> *I like.........
> 
> 
> ...


Like this too. Putting away some money to hopefully own one of these in 10+ years.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My baby wanted to help me out today she did good 

























Gotta clean the wheels & paint a lil :biggrin: 
























MR 305 CUSTOMS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 20 2011, 12:01 AM~20377561
> *Sit even if you throw out the rims, $100 is good for just the tires...they got good tread left
> 
> yo wats, you know anyone with a spare 14" wheel?
> *


naw man I got 3 spare 13"s wheels 2 of them no good...SOMEONE SOLD ME 1 TOLD ME IT WAS GOOD THAN THE OTHER I NEED TO USE IT BUT IT TURN OUT THE WHEEL WAS BENT?????YOU BETTER OFF BUYING UR SHIT NEW MAN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy 420 To All My Smokers :biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 20 2011, 01:09 AM~20378257
> *Happy 420 To All My Smokers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > ice........................
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU SEE THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT... :biggrin: TWO OF MY FAVORITES CADILLACS AND ICE LA FOX ( CUBAN - PUERTO RICAN PORN STAR ) *:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 20 2011, 12:32 AM~20377926
> *naw man I got 3 spare 13"s wheels 2 of them no good...SOMEONE SOLD ME 1 TOLD ME IT WAS GOOD THAN THE OTHER I NEED TO USE IT BUT IT TURN OUT THE WHEEL WAS BENT?????YOU BETTER OFF BUYING UR SHIT NEW MAN
> *


I feel you...I've had good luck with rims though. i've bought 2 used sets that have been good.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if anybody need sheet metal work done or rust treament call or tex anytime
or email me 786-380-6468 [email protected]? i give good prices
and work fast


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Apr 19 2011, 11:09 PM~20378257
> *Happy 420 To All My Smokers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@Apr 19 2011, 04:14 PM~20375282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does it run?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 19 2011, 09:21 AM~20371523
> *LINSAYYY**
> *


Que bola acere


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 19 2011, 08:32 PM~20375731
> *hoppin92
> 
> Whats good homie
> *


What's up bro how you and the wife doing hit me up sometime I'll be down soon for the majestics and goodtimes picnic and we will get up and chill homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 08:36 AM~20363426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin niiiice!!


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

99 towncar, cold ac runs and drives perfrect...2k...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Set of 14 x7 reverse chrome wheels for sale. They are street worthy! Have been cleaned and came out REAL nice! They were completely rusted. They all hold air and come with adapters, knockoffs, tool and I'll throw in a lead hammer. Call/text 786-294-8015. I'm asking $180, shoot me an offer.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

My homeboy has a rebuilt GM TH350 transmission with torque converter. It was on a 305 engine that was also rebuilt but neither one was ever used after they were rebuilt. 305 got sold and the transmission is just sitting there. He's asking $350 picked up. His name is Chris and his number is 786-302-4521. Located in Miami.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Apr 20 2011, 12:08 PM~20380498
> *What's up bro how you and the wife doing hit me up sometime I'll be down soon for the majestics and goodtimes picnic and we will get up and chill homie
> *


 :biggrin: EVERYTHING GOOD HOMIE JUST DOING ME STAYING AWAY FROM FAKE PPL BUILDING MODEL CARS NOW...THE WHIP THERE ILL HAVE IT PAINTED FOR THE BIG M PICNIC FOR SURE...SHE STILL PINK FOR NOW 

HOW YOU BEEN...HOW THAT GBODY COMING?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 20 2011, 03:27 PM~20381813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: SEXY AND CLEAN NOT TO OVER THE TOP....STR8 UP PROPS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 20 2011, 03:34 PM~20381854
> *Set of 14 x7 reverse chrome wheels for sale.  They are street worthy!  Have been cleaned and came out REAL nice!  They were completely rusted.  They all hold air and come with adapters, knockoffs, tool and I'll throw in a lead hammer.  Call/text 786-294-8015.  I'm asking $180, shoot me an offer.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: YOU GOING TO PUT THE TOWNCAR ON 22" OR 24"????


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Apr 20 2011, 08:24 AM~20380185
> *does it run?
> *



needs head gasket replaced. then yes


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 20 2011, 05:31 PM~20382617
> *  :biggrin: YOU GOING TO PUT THE TOWNCAR ON 22" OR 24"????
> *


naw, I ordered new 14's. i had the money so I went for it...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 20 2011, 06:21 PM~20382985
> *naw, I ordered new 14's.  i had the money so I went for it...
> *


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

any1 needs a 84 caprice coupe shell 600 pm me if intrested :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvBQ3gPQoqM...player_embedded


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god bless everyone in the lowrider street life?GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 06:36 PM~20367527
> ****** what they do fam , i see you getting swole  :biggrin:
> *



REPOIN aint NO JOKE sometimes!!! lol wut dey do fool!!!


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*LET ME KNOW 7863391341 they need to gone ASAP!!!! 265/35/22*


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

What it do


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 21 2011, 04:40 AM~20387570
> *god bless everyone in the lowrider street life?GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS
> *


AMEN Hector!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 21 2011, 05:30 AM~20387549
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvBQ3gPQoqM...player_embedded
> *


Q BUELTA(thanx 4 da faver...)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 18 2011, 08:30 PM~20367474
> *all gold for sell
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 21 2011, 05:40 AM~20387570
> *god bless everyone in the lowrider street life?GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2327456202.html

make offers the numbers in the ad hit me up!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 21 2011, 08:51 AM~20388390
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD SHIT LOKO   

find me a winner dog , i want one :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Apr 21 2011, 08:15 AM~20388218
> *Q BUELTA(thanx 4 da faver...)
> *



DALE LOCO NO PROBLEMA TU SABES QUE TU ENTRAS EN EL CIRCULO DE FAMILIA LOL RANGOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Is In The House* :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 21 2011, 11:51 AM~20388390
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Not good thats mothers day....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 21 2011, 03:48 PM~20389852
> *Not good thats mothers day....
> *




Correction forget it mothers day is may 8 th :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 21 2011, 01:50 PM~20389861
> *Correction forget it mothers day is may 8 th :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 20 2011, 05:23 PM~20382542
> *:biggrin: EVERYTHING GOOD HOMIE JUST DOING ME STAYING AWAY FROM FAKE PPL BUILDING MODEL CARS NOW...THE WHIP THERE ILL HAVE IT PAINTED FOR THE BIG M PICNIC FOR SURE...SHE STILL PINK FOR NOW
> 
> HOW YOU BEEN...HOW THAT GBODY COMING?????
> *


No more gbody it's a Towncar just finished or two weeks ago and now it's in the paint shop getting sprayed up hope it will make magestics picnic if not I'll still bring the wifes caddy


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

If anybody needs a transpot ....................


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

I want to congradulate monte24 on having a baby boy....his wife gave birth on 4-20-11 around 7:30 p.m....big ups.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats to Monte24 that's a great blessing!!


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 21 2011, 02:37 PM~20390601
> *If anybody needs a transpot ....................
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 20 2011, 03:34 PM~20381854
> *Set of 14 x7 reverse chrome wheels for sale.  They are street worthy!  Have been cleaned and came out REAL nice!  They were completely rusted.  They all hold air and come with adapters, knockoffs, tool and I'll throw in a lead hammer.  Call/text 786-294-8015.  I'm asking $180, shoot me an offer.
> 
> 
> ...


Sold!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 21 2011, 06:04 PM~20390801
> *I want to congradulate monte24 on having a baby boy....his wife gave birth on 4-20-11 around 7:30 p.m....big ups.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Congrats :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 21 2011, 05:37 PM~20390601
> *If anybody needs a transpot ....................
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but is he cheap :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 21 2011, 08:40 AM~20387570
> *god bless everyone in the lowrider street life?GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS
> *


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 21 2011, 03:04 PM~20390801
> *I want to congradulate monte24 on having a baby boy....his wife gave birth on 4-20-11 around 7:30 p.m....big ups.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THank you.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 21 2011, 04:00 PM~20391243
> *Congrats to Monte24 that's a great blessing!!
> *


Thank youu sirr


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 21 2011, 05:29 PM~20391874
> *Congrats  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank youuu


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 21 2011, 04:00 PM~20391243
> *Congrats to Monte24 that's a great blessing!!
> *


X2


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 21 2011, 09:22 PM~20392306
> *THank you.
> *


No problem... :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Apr 21 2011, 06:59 PM~20392548
> *X2
> *


Thank youu


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 21 2011, 03:04 PM~20390801
> *I want to congradulate monte24 on having a baby boy....his wife gave birth on 4-20-11 around 7:30 p.m....big ups.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: felicidades con el new member :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking For A Euro Clip For A Cutlass let me Kno Money In Hand


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Apr 21 2011, 08:31 PM~20393320
> *Looking For A Euro Clip For A Cutlass let me Kno Money In Hand
> *


Cuttlass front clip on the monte hno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 21 2011, 08:11 PM~20393175
> *:thumbsup: felicidades con el new member :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias. Señorrrr


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Another song by my cousin Chizzle...!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 21 2011, 07:55 PM~20393016
> *Thank youu
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 21 2011, 09:36 PM~20393861
> *Cuttlass front clip on the monte hno:
> *



MONTECUTT hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: 


CONGRATS ON THE BABY BOY!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> Cuttlass front clip on the monte :uh: (FELICIDADES ROBERT)


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

for sale 85 cutlass v6 rides like a cloud real clean body no rust clean inside good tires all original rides real good 50k miles just needs paint if interested pm me

2100 obo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2011, 07:17 AM~20395406
> *MONTECUTT            hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> CONGRATS ON THE BABY BOY!!!
> *


Thanks oo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> > Cuttlass front clip on the monte :uh: (FELICIDADES ROBERT)
> 
> 
> Gracias


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 21 2011, 09:38 PM~20393896
> *Gracias. Señorrrr
> *


CONGRATS DAWG. ITS A BLESSING


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 21 2011, 06:22 PM~20392306
> *THank you.
> *


Congrats homie..................


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 22 2011, 12:33 PM~20397003
> *CONGRATS DAWG. ITS A BLESSING
> *


Thankss


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 22 2011, 12:35 PM~20397017
> *Congrats homie..................
> *


Thank youuu


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

For sale..opened but complet...let me know...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 21 2011, 03:04 PM~20390801
> *I want to congradulate monte24 on having a baby boy....his wife gave birth on 4-20-11 around 7:30 p.m....big ups.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats monte24 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Apr 22 2011, 09:30 PM~20399956
> *Congrats monte24  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank youu


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:29 PM~20400422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's poppin for tonight???? old cuban man hangout at k mart ?? can't even drive down there any more gas too expensive   :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2011, 05:53 PM~20403641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

FOR SALE OR TRADE HOLLA 7000 obo
:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2011, 05:53 PM~20403641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dont tell me you bought this one too...... :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 23 2011, 07:44 PM~20404076
> *dont tell me you bought this one too...... :biggrin:
> *


Same thing I tild lowridergame when I saw the pic....


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 23 2011, 05:34 PM~20404278
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic fool....................


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 23 2011, 08:34 PM~20404278
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 23 2011, 05:34 PM~20404278
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 23 2011, 06:22 PM~20404556
> *Nice pic fool....................
> *



Thanks Homies! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 23 2011, 08:34 PM~20404278
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice line up...looking good...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 23 2011, 07:34 PM~20404278
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS PIC


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2011, 05:53 PM~20403641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 23 2011, 04:44 PM~20404076
> *dont tell me you bought this one too...... :biggrin:
> *



naw i'm good for a while......


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 23 2011, 05:34 PM~20404278
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

What up Miami GT :wave:
Julian looking to trade his Hopper for a show Cruiser in same condition
(Paint,Guts,Chrome Undies....ect)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591533


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 24 2011, 09:12 AM~20407890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 24 2011, 09:11 AM~20407879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bitch WETT !!!! 

needs the wheels off the box :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 24 2011, 12:11 PM~20407879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 23 2011, 08:44 PM~20405402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn.................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 24 2011, 09:12 AM~20407890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Building the big trailer.................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 24 2011, 12:49 PM~20408148
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 24 2011, 02:20 PM~20408682
> *Building the big trailer.................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAPPY EASTER from MISTER ED and FAMILIA.....to all my MIAMI FEST PEEPS...... * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 23 2011, 08:44 PM~20405402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

am looking to trade my upper a arms they are extended an inch an half for some stock a arms for a big body pm me or call me (786)250-9698 rudy


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 24 2011, 05:58 PM~20409751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 24 2011, 01:29 PM~20408395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shirt?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

big body a arms extended and partialy molded with 1/4" for 130.00 let me know or trade for molded and extended g body a arms let me know


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 24 2011, 01:29 PM~20408395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 24 2011, 05:58 PM~20409751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I need a spoke set thats about 7/8 Do you know if you have any. I need some new EAR RINGS..  or tell me who might have some for sale.. Shoot me a PM..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

This shit is funny 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuO3fb6zrPw...be_gdata_player


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Coming soon


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 24 2011, 06:46 PM~20411010
> *Coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 24 2011, 06:46 PM~20411010
> *Coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 24 2011, 06:46 PM~20411010
> *Coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 24 2011, 09:46 PM~20411010
> *Coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better in person,good work c...that thing clean ass fuk and everything work on that thing...


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

65 impala ss runs and drives real good 4500 obo


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Any one got a 5th wheel?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

What's the number I can call to get rims powder coated from o.g and does anyone know how much there are


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 25 2011, 09:48 AM~20413869
> *What's the number I can call to get rims powder coated from o.g and does anyone know how much there are
> *





























































*(562)[926-4444] M-F 10-6pm PST*


:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 24 2011, 10:12 AM~20407890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 25 2011, 09:31 AM~20414341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ed


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2344555620.html

79 regal for sale..


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 24 2011, 06:46 PM~20411010
> *Coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

ALL CROME PUMPS LET ME KNOW 500


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 25 2011, 08:47 AM~20414442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


yours????


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Cooper Classic cars is looking for 60's convertible or coupe lowriders, they were coming to DC but cancelled and on May 5th in Miami is 100% going to be filmed for Jose Quervo. It was posted on lowriders.com so im just sharing some info...

heres the contact

send me an email at [email protected] or give me a call at 212.929.3909.
Ken


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 25 2011, 11:47 AM~20414442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 25 2011, 12:16 PM~20414652
> *Thanks ed
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Posting for a friend
1995 Chevy caprice everything works 165k miles engine is like new transmission was rebuilt less than 5k miles ago paint is good wit pinstripes inside is all white except headliner and carpet has fiberglass dash...car has barely hit the streets I've owned it in the 3 years I've had it I've put under 3k miles on it..has 3 pumps (piston pump to the front) 6 new batteries..car is reinforced almost everything is either painted or chrome car has no issues only selling cuz I don't use it so rather sell it to someone that's going to enjoy it before I let it go to shit in my front yard.. call or email me only if u got the cash in hand I wont entertain tire kickers car is real nice i want $6,000 for it if you don't have that save your change and build something else [email protected] or my cell 786-302-4521


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 25 2011, 03:59 PM~20415991
> *Posting for a friend
> 1995 Chevy caprice everything works 165k miles engine is like new transmission was rebuilt less than 5k miles ago paint is good wit pinstripes inside is all white except headliner and carpet has fiberglass dash...car has barely hit the streets I've owned it in the 3 years I've had it I've put under 3k miles on it..has 3 pumps (piston pump to the front) 6 new batteries..car is reinforced almost everything is either painted or chrome car has no issues only selling cuz I don't use it so rather sell it to someone that's going to enjoy it before I let it go to shit in my front yard.. call or email me only if u got the cash in hand I wont entertain tire kickers car is real nice i want $6,000 for it if you don't have that save your change and build something else [email protected] or my cell 786-302-4521
> 
> ...


BEST OF LUCK ON SALEING HERE....VARY BADASS CAR


----------



## 4real (Apr 1, 2008)

For u model car builders im selling all my stuff here are some pics of what i got im asking $100.00 for everything in the pics plus more stuff i got laying around im selling everything together as a package deal not in a hurry to sell call or text me 305-917-3912


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4real_@Apr 25 2011, 10:11 PM~20418640
> *For u model car builders im selling all my stuff here are some pics of what i got im asking $100.00 for everything in the pics plus more stuff i got laying around im selling everything together as a package deal not in a hurry to sell call or text me 305-917-3912
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMN IT....IF I DIDEN'T JUST BUY WHAT I ORDER FOR MY REAL RIDE I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT THIS STUFF FROM YOU SHHHHHHIT

YOU HAVE 3 KITS THAT GO FOR $30 ALL DAY ON EBAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: Today was a good day for me 2 new kits


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like to invite everyone to our.....
Enchanted Dreamz Car N Bike Club 1st annual picnic 
Location: Snyder Park 3299 S.W. 4th Avenue Fort Lauderdale.FL 33315 off SR 84 Marina Mile. Just East of I95. Very easy to get in & out. There is no traffic there at all on sunday.
Time: 10:00AM Sunday, May 15th..

hit me up for more info.... thank you ..." and remember leave the drama at home"..


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 25 2011, 08:47 AM~20414442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good morning fuckin miami!!!!!!homies,friends,haters hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Someone had a bad day at the office


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2011, 08:49 AM~20421651
> *Someone had a bad day at the office
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

i will sell the car for $4,000 OBO Or Trade!!!! im in no rush to let this car go...throw my an offers... The car runs,.......pm me 
only for $4,000 obo it a Hopper!!!!my lost ur gind


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@Apr 24 2011, 06:46 PM~20411010
> *Coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work.................


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

looking for a rolling chassis for a 87 caprice 

any one got one for sale?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2011, 05:36 AM~20421612
> *Good morning fuckin miami!!!!!!homies,friends,haters hope everyone has a great day
> *



my dawg went post crazy today :biggrin: :biggrin: 

good shit watson enjoyed it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2011, 02:35 PM~20423457
> *my dawg went post crazy today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> good shit watson enjoyed it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> SO FRESH


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Pimp Lac!!! :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2011, 03:09 PM~20423663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dave from Canada still has the big body game in a grip. No Lac can touch his.


----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2011, 06:14 AM~20421741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats this females name??
:thumbsup: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 26 2011, 04:19 PM~20424163
> *Dave from Canada still has the big body game in a grip. No Lac can touch his.
> *



OH I KNOW DAVE'S IN A CLASS ON HIS OWN BUT THIS ONES NICE TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2011, 04:37 PM~20424284
> *OH I KNOW DAVE'S IN A CLASS ON HIS OWN BUT THIS ONES NICE TOO....  :biggrin:
> *


Oh most definitely.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JoEY_G_@Apr 26 2011, 04:21 PM~20424175
> *Whats this females name??
> :thumbsup:  :boink:  :fool2:
> *


not sure


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 26 2011, 09:54 AM~20422207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: that chic got snatched! lol


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

lol @ skanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Had a lil fuck up try to fix it but w.e. fuck it Im happy


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Apr 24 2011, 10:27 PM~20412459
> *65 impala ss runs and drives real good 4500 obo
> 
> 
> ...


Ur inbox is full I want more info on this car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da Beast21_@Apr 26 2011, 08:01 PM~20425777
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

They ok but they ant Forgiato's but they tuckin and clean :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Apr 23 2011, 06:48 PM~20403888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Car Is No Longer 4 Sale Thanks 4 All Tha Support And Offers Fellas!!!!! It's Time 4 A Make over :biggrin:


----------



## 4real (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4real_@Apr 25 2011, 07:11 PM~20418640
> *For u model car builders im selling all my stuff here are some pics of what i got im asking $100.00 for everything in the pics plus more stuff i got laying around im selling everything together as a package deal not in a hurry to sell call or text me 305-917-3912
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Apr 26 2011, 07:02 PM~20426857
> *This Car Is No Longer 4 Sale Thanks 4 All Tha Support And Offers Fellas!!!!! It's Time 4 A Make over :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Apr 26 2011, 07:02 PM~20426857
> *This Car Is No Longer 4 Sale Thanks 4 All Tha Support And Offers Fellas!!!!! It's Time 4 A Make over :biggrin:
> *


espero eso , pero con juansito nadie sabe :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: saludo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2011, 11:35 PM~20427771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know anybody making the 2 door 80-85 fleetwoods :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 26 2011, 11:46 PM~20427891
> *you know anybody making the 2 door 80-85 fleetwoods :wow:
> *


NAW HOME...BUT ILL BE GETTING 2 CADDYS SOON FROM SOMEONE :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 26 2011, 12:09 PM~20423663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@Apr 26 2011, 07:02 PM~20426857
> *This Car Is No Longer 4 Sale Thanks 4 All Tha Support And Offers Fellas!!!!! It's Time 4 A Make over :biggrin:
> *


Dale que to puede my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
IM LOOKING TO TRADE ALL 7 OF MY GOLD/RED LEAFING FOR EITHER ALL GOLD OR GOLD/GREEN LEAFING... LET ME KNOW A.S.A.P.*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Posting for a friend

Forgot to add it has an E&G billet house grill, Nardi oak steering wheel, remote start alarm, HIDS and a K&N intake

1995 Chevy caprice everything works 165k miles engine is like new transmission was rebuilt less than 5k miles ago paint is good wit pinstripes inside is all white except headliner and carpet has fiberglass dash...car has barely hit the streets I've owned it in the 3 years I've had it I've put under 3k miles on it..has 3 pumps (piston pump to the front) 6 new batteries..car is reinforced almost everything is either painted or chrome car has no issues only selling cuz I don't use it so rather sell it to someone that's going to enjoy it before I let it go to shit in my front yard.. call or email me only if u got the cash in hand I wont entertain tire kickers car is real nice i want $6,000 for it if you don't have that save your change and build something else [email protected] or my cell 786-302-4521


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Apr 27 2011, 06:42 AM~20430214
> *Posting for a friend
> 
> Forgot to add it has an E&G billet house grill, Nardi oak steering wheel, remote start alarm, HIDS and a K&N intake
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 27 2011, 08:31 AM~20430003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

300 bucks... no rust slight dust 13's... 7862580183 Q!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

anyone know where they sell 13" tires?........ besides reds.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 27 2011, 05:31 AM~20430003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the one that they give out money instead of trophies?... :cheesy:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

old pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

str8lowriding

BADASS PICS!!!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 27 2011, 05:06 PM~20433647
> *str8lowriding
> 
> BADASS PICS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
that was back in the days!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 27 2011, 07:20 PM~20433722
> *:thumbsup:
> that was back in the days!!!
> *


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 27 2011, 07:20 PM~20434633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niceeeeeee keep posting


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Dose anyone have pics of the Chevy elco that's in stright pimpin c.c.????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 27 2011, 06:12 PM~20434574
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 27 2011, 04:20 PM~20433722
> *:thumbsup:
> that was back in the days!!!
> *



good all times


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

keep posting ***** i know you got more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Apr 27 2011, 09:14 PM~20436262
> *keep posting ***** i know you got more :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you know that man is passed out sleeping :biggrin:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)

When is the next big Lowrider show


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Apr 28 2011, 12:47 AM~20436610
> *When is the next big Lowrider show
> *



*2025 * :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 08:22 AM~20438184
> *
> 2025  :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 27 2011, 03:49 PM~20433504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ***** U TOOK IT BACK! THAT SHOW AT THE MIAMI BEACH CONVENTION CENTER WAS GOOD


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 07:53 AM~20438281
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 27 2011, 10:25 PM~20436360
> *you know that man is passed out sleeping  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

best hobby store ever


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
WHO WANTS SOME.............*</span>








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






















































































<span style=\'color:red\'>*JUST KIDDING GOT IT OFF ANOTHER TOPIC....*


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 10:35 AM~20439758
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 10:59 AM~20439888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :0 Killin it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 01:59 PM~20439888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*HOLD UP----HOLD UP.....


WHATS UP WITH THAT LAMP MY *****.......*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 11:32 AM~20440060
> *HOLD UP----HOLD UP.....
> WHATS UP WITH THAT LAMP MY *****.......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao. Thats my sons room


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 10:59 AM~20439888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo pensaba que eras amigo , tengo que haregrarlo esta brigando poco :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 28 2011, 04:25 PM~20442038
> *yo pensaba que eras amigo , tengo que haregrarlo esta brigando poco  :thumbsup:
> *


PAPA COME ESTA TODO BIEN .. GUSTO HERMANO..


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Apr 28 2011, 04:31 PM~20442077
> *PAPA COME ESTA TODO BIEN .. GUSTO HERMANO..
> *


como estas ruben dando un vistaso :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 10:22 AM~20439666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 01:22 PM~20439666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what store was this....


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 28 2011, 08:02 PM~20442715
> *what store was this....
> *


orange blossom


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 28 2011, 04:25 PM~20442038
> *yo pensaba que eras amigo , tengo que haregrarlo esta brigando poco  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Apr 28 2011, 06:17 PM~20442820
> *orange blossom
> *


 :yes:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 10:22 AM~20439666
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: .... Wish it was still in buisness :burn:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 12:35 PM~20439758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Apr 28 2011, 09:17 PM~20442820
> *orange blossom
> *


Ok thanks...Some one just was talking to me about them yesterday


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

hmm orange blossom closed. its been years since I left Miami, but I remember going there with my friend and Alvaro (uso) to buy model stuff.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 01:59 PM~20439888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This guy brought out an arsenal..lmao...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 28 2011, 07:25 PM~20443383
> *Ok thanks...Some one just was talking to me about them yesterday
> *



this is where i told u Al use to work at..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 01:59 PM~20439888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship:


damn I have alot of model cars I used to build at my old girls house. I miss those days building models....


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Any one riding out to Muvico in Broward tonight?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-orange_@Apr 29 2011, 11:00 AM~20446767
> *Any one riding out to Muvico in Broward tonight?
> *


 x2


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 29 2011, 06:25 AM~20446091
> *This guy brought out an arsenal..lmao...
> *


qvoooooooo NEW TOWN MIAMI


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

If it keeps raining were gona need a boat to get to movico


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*so lowriders ( THAT ARE ON LITTLE RIMS ) :biggrin: and big rims :loco: :loco: are going to go see FAST AND FURIOUS a movie that started out with EUROS.....how ironic......... *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 29 2011, 03:56 PM~20448441
> *so lowriders ( THAT ARE ON LITTLE RIMS ) :biggrin:  and big rims :loco:  :loco: are going to go see FAST AND FURIOUS a movie that started out with EUROS.....how ironic.........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yep...ill be at movico tonight for sure....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Bowtie South, 94pimplac :wave: :wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2011, 08:06 AM~20216956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 29 2011, 01:53 AM~20445319
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2011, 07:36 AM~20446111
> *this is where i told u Al use to work at..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 29 2011, 01:42 PM~20448713
> *Bowtie South, 94pimplac :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 28 2011, 10:57 PM~20445350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMM THE GOOD OLD DAYS WHEN EVERYTHING WAS ON 13S AND YOUR LOWRIDER WAS YOUR DAILY


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

If I had i Rear drive shaft ill take the truck to Muvico, But i cant find one in the Junk yards, these trucks are hard to find out there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 29 2011, 03:39 PM~20449335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RAIN RAIN RAIN ANOTHER DAY IN MIAMI


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:</span> MIA :wave:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Apr 29 2011, 06:48 PM~20449408
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie...I'm going to go start building lolo's I found were to order wheels now


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 11:22 AM~20439666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORANGE BLOSSOM
Damn your taking it back, ALVARO where you at homie?


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

DAM :0 



> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 28 2011, 11:22 PM~20445474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

_*South side*_  .....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 30 2011, 02:27 AM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: YAL BOYS STAY DOING YA THING THATS WHATS UP


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 30 2011, 12:27 AM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 29 2011, 11:27 PM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


Straight Ridin...........................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated, L_NEGRO
Whats good.................  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 27 2011, 03:34 PM~20433413
> *old pics!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tampa Show......................that was a mission........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 30 2011, 02:27 AM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...



RIDERS..... :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 29 2011, 11:27 PM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 30 2011, 01:27 AM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 29 2011, 11:27 PM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

for sale 6500


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

22IN PLAYER WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES FOR SALE

ONLY $ 400

PM ME


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 29 2011, 11:27 PM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

are they still doing the hangouts at the last sunday of the month in amelia park or it was just that 1 time?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 30 2011, 04:34 PM~20454730
> *are they still doing the hangouts at the last sunday of the month in amelia park or it was just that 1 time?
> *



Good question


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Apr 30 2011, 12:39 PM~20454047
> *for sale 6500
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 29 2011, 11:27 PM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


difruten que para eso uno pasa tanto tiempo en estos caros :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 29 2011, 11:27 PM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: FUCK A CAR SHOW TROPHY!!! ITS ALL ABOUT RIDEN IN THESE STREETS THATS WHERE YOU GET YOUR POINTS  .......STR8 REPIN THAT SOUTH


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 30 2011, 05:52 PM~20455003
> *:nicoderm: FUCK A CAR SHOW TROPHY!!! ITS ALL ABOUT RIDEN IN THESE STREETS THATS WHERE YOU GET YOUR POINTS   .......STR8 REPIN THAT SOUTH
> *



ya going to the show tomorrow


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-+Apr 30 2011, 01:27 AM~20452456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X987625431 :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Apr 30 2011, 12:39 PM~20454047
> *for sale 6500
> 
> 
> ...


awsome deal!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 06:58 PM~20455259
> *ya going to the show tomorrow
> *


which one?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 30 2011, 05:52 PM~20455003
> *:nicoderm: FUCK A CAR SHOW TROPHY!!! ITS ALL ABOUT RIDEN IN THESE STREETS THATS WHERE YOU GET YOUR POINTS   .......STR8 REPIN THAT SOUTH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 30 2011, 07:41 PM~20455407
> *which one?
> *



Mickosukee


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Fellas for all the love!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Apr 30 2011, 04:41 PM~20455407
> *which one?
> *


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Apr 30 2011, 08:25 PM~20455570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

0 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, EXECUTION,

Amingo


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
MAY 1 - MICKOSUKEE
MAY 15 - ENCHANTED DREAMS PICNIC.
MAY 22 - HARD ROCK CASINO CAR WARZ 
JUNE 26 - MAJESTICS PICNIC
AUG 28 - GOODTIMES PICNIC
SEPT. 3 DUB MAGAZINE.


ANYONE ELSE PLEASE ADD.*</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 09:04 PM~20455783
> *
> 
> MAY 1 - MICKOSUKEE
> ...


Thanks for posting all this


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 09:04 PM~20455783
> *AND BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND IN NOVEMBER, THERE MIGHT BE ANOTHER RIDE OUT</span>*


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@Apr 30 2011, 01:53 PM~20454807
> *difruten que para eso uno pasa tanto tiempo en estos caros  :thumbsup:
> *


No Lie!!!! 




Thanks everybody for ALL the complaments!!! ...You already know reppin lowriders HARD on these calles of MIAMI!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

get your vote in!!

orlando,owned caprice!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 06:04 PM~20455783
> *
> 
> MAY 1 - MICKOSUKEE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## darryl4424 (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@Apr 30 2011, 01:39 PM~20454047
> *for sale 6500
> 
> 
> ...


Wish i could get my paper right.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 09:04 PM~20455783
> *
> 
> MAY 1 - MICKOSUKEE
> ...


:wow: :wow: looks like I got more time, I thought the GT picnic was in june :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Apr 27 2011, 06:34 PM~20433413
> *old pics!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 30 2011, 06:16 PM~20455538
> *:biggrin:
> *


Happy B day..............


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 1 2011, 09:20 AM~20458273
> *Happy B day..............
> *




Aaaa shit happy bday


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2011, 09:07 AM~20458243
> *:wow: :wow: looks like I got more time, I thought the GT picnic was in june  :naughty:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 12:22 PM~20439666
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that place looks huge. i remember when i was growing up we only had one hobby store in homestead and the next closest one was in kendall (which is far when your a little kid). it was this spot was off of krome and looked like a train station - the first time i went in there i saw all of the wire wheels, little chrome pumps, and hydro kits and i was instantly bit by the bug cause at the age it was the closest i was gonna get to having my own ride. it was new at the time or atleast i had never seen it and i just remember saving all my money and going over there as often as i could to cop my parts. *good memories*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+May 1 2011, 09:20 AM~20458273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS FOR THE LOVE


----------



## MR.305 (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

$1800 firm, no rust all original texas car,60k og miles,rides real smooth! ac!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 1 2011, 03:33 PM~20459868
> *$1800 firm, no rust all original texas car,60k og miles,rides real smooth! ac!
> 
> 
> ...



Where you at pm me your number :biggrin:


----------



## ES_71Monte (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 28 2011, 12:22 PM~20439666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow flash backs damn..best hobby shop for real


----------



## ES_71Monte (Jan 27, 2009)

Pics from Miccosukee show?


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 06:04 PM~20455783
> *
> 
> MAY 1 - MICKOSUKEE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 1 2011, 12:33 PM~20459868
> *$1800 firm, no rust all original texas car,60k og miles,rides real smooth! ac!
> 
> 
> ...



that was my first car...... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

hit me up fool , estas perdido


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new shit


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey ya'll - this 57 was stolen from my boys house in Pompano last night....if anybody see's it or hears anything about it, holla at me... they wanna get the car back even if it's been stripped

954-934-4485 - ross


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 1 2011, 08:30 PM~20460976
> *Hey ya'll - this 57 was stolen from my boys house in Pompano last night....if anybody see's it or hears anything about it, holla at me... they wanna get the car back even if it's been stripped
> 
> 954-934-4485 - ross
> ...



:angry: :machinegun:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 1 2011, 07:43 PM~20461054
> *:angry:  :machinegun:
> *


yea man they're bummed out to say the least


----------



## MR.305 (Aug 5, 2006)

any more pics from todays show :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 1 2011, 08:30 PM~20460976
> *Hey ya'll - this 57 was stolen from my boys house in Pompano last night....if anybody see's it or hears anything about it, holla at me... they wanna get the car back even if it's been stripped
> 
> 954-934-4485 - ross
> ...


That's some fuckd up shit rite there...Hope they get it back man


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

ANY AUTO rotisserie OR body kart FOR SALE out there? pm me.


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

DECIDED NOT TO USE THESE, NOT PERFECT BUT GOLD LOOKS GREAT!
$50 FIRM. PM ME.
THANKS


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 1 2011, 05:30 PM~20460976
> *Hey ya'll - this 57 was stolen from my boys house in Pompano last night....if anybody see's it or hears anything about it, holla at me... they wanna get the car back even if it's been stripped
> 
> 954-934-4485 - ross
> ...


I use to c this car around alot i will keep a look out im n Deerfield


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fish65_@May 1 2011, 10:04 PM~20462074
> *I use to c this car around alot i will keep a look out im n Deerfield
> *


thanks bro...i doubt it'll be cruising the streets lol....that shits in pieces or in a shipping container by now...but sometimes word gets out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 1 2011, 09:40 PM~20463282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch iss badddd


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 1 2011, 10:08 PM~20461648
> *ANY AUTO rotisserie OR body kart FOR SALE out there? pm me.
> *



ok thanks for the number passed it to my bro-in-law :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 05:52 AM~20464844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAM lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

rollin nemo....... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

A few throwback Pics


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 06:08 AM~20464893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Bad Mofo's Right Here


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

In A Class of its Own


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 2 2011, 08:41 AM~20465264
> *In A Class of its Own
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is fucking hard


----------



## MR.305 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for all the pics :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 06:04 PM~20455783
> *
> 
> MAY 1 - MICKOSUKEE
> ...


Wats the info 4 the enchanted dreams picnic


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

The Hulk


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone want a Bottle Of Corona


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

She is still a badd one


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Im done fellas time to go find sumn to do at work........Stay up :biggrin:  ...


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 07:52 AM~20464844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's HOOOOTTT! DOUBLE-O is always creeping out with something new!


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

make offers!! or trade!!


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

175-70-13...$47 .....225-60-16...$71 .....245-35-19...$101 .....245-30-22...$116 
185-65-14...$52 .....205-40-17...$56 .....225-30-20...$100 .....255-30-22...$116 
185-70-14...$51 .....215-45-17...$67 .....245-35-20...$102 .....265-35-22...$118 
195-70-14...$54 .....225-45-17...$72 .....255-35-20...$108 .....285-35-22...$122 
185-65-15...$57 .....245-65-17...$109 .....275-45-20...$107 .....265-40-22...$124 
195-60-15...$62 .....245-70-17...$113 .....265-50-20...$109 .....305-40-22...$126 
195-65-15...$63 .....215-35-18...$73 .....275-40-20...$109 .....305-45-22...$135 ......ALIGNMENTS... $40 AND UP 
205-60-15...$63 .....225-40-18...$73 .....285-50-20...$119 .....255-30-24...$149 
205-65-15...$64 .....235-40-18...$79 .....295-40-20...$119 .....305-35-24...$169 
235-75-15...$83 .....245-40-18...$94 .....305-50-20...$133 .....275-25-24...$164 
215-70-15...$69 .....245-45-18...$98 .....235-30-22...$111 .....305-30-26...$189 
205-55-16...$69 .....215-35-19...$81 .....275-25-28...$335 

CALL FOR ANY QUESTIONS 305-633-4501....ALL PRICE INCLUDE MOUNT AND BALANCE...FEEL FREE TO CALL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*



Originally posted by mr.regal+May 2 2011, 11:57 AM~20465789--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(mr.regal @ May 2 2011, 11:57 AM) [snapback]20465789[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>Wats the info 4 the enchanted dreams picnic


Click to expand...

*_

<!--QuoteBegin-silverdreams05_@Apr 26 2011, 02:26 AM~20420765
*I would like to invite everyone to our.....
Enchanted Dreamz Car N Bike Club 1st annual picnic 
Location: Snyder Park 3299 S.W. 4th Avenue Fort Lauderdale.FL 33315 off SR 84 Marina Mile. Just East of I95. Very easy to get in & out. There is no traffic there at all on sunday.
Time: 10:00AM Sunday, May 15th..

hit me up for more info.... thank you ..." and remember leave the drama at home"..  
*[/quote][/b]


:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 2 2011, 11:37 AM~20466547
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mr Ed, hook them up with a flyer................. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 2 2011, 01:43 PM~20466611
> *Mr Ed, hook them up with a flyer................. :biggrin:
> *



no prob i need one of theirs cars.... who took a pic of the monte at the show....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Apr 29 2011, 10:27 PM~20452456
> *South side  .....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DIPPIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* DRòN*, 93brougham

:wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 2 2011, 04:05 PM~20467732
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DRòN, 93brougham
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 2 2011, 04:21 PM~20467827
> *:h5:
> *


Whut up homie


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE *
KENWOOD DDX514 Double Din

in MINT CONDITION, i bought it brand new , installed it in the caddy which it was only in for a few months. got used a handful of few times. 

*$250*, im putting it up on ebay today.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S OR TRADE MY 64 CHEVY BISCAYNE 2DR, 283 STROKE V-8 2 SPEED POWER GLIDE TRANNY, CENTER GOLD 13'S, BODY IN VERY GOOD CONDITION SOME RUST AS YOU KNOW... 10 SWITCHES, AIR RIDE SYS... I PUT IN STOCK BENCH SEATS, IF YOUR INTERESTED HIT ME UP 7892580183 Q!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 2 2011, 09:37 AM~20466129
> *That's HOOOOTTT! DOUBLE-O  is always creeping out with something new!
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 2 2011, 09:34 PM~20470073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE UR CADDY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY GOD KNOW'S HOW HARD ILL STUNT AND HIT SWITCH'S FOR SEXY CHUBBY BBW BITCHS

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 2 2011, 01:34 PM~20467901
> *FOR SALE
> KENWOOD DDX514 Double Din
> 
> ...


CHK UR BOX


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking For rear window mouldings for a rag top for the monte carlo


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

I HAVE 2 8INCH PISTONS AND 2 14INCH TORPEDO PISTONS FROM CCE.. WILL TRADE FOR 2 14 OR 16 REGULAR PISTONS WITH DEEP CUPS


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 2 2011, 07:34 PM~20470073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The fucking daddy


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 2 2011, 11:31 AM~20466065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 2 2011, 06:34 PM~20470073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 2 2011, 06:34 PM~20470073
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 93brougham, -PlayTime-, flaco954,* EXECUTION*, cener gold git, 83delta88,


:wave: amigo


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

working on getting the trunk set up. missing some panels, paint on plexi, and viynl...
but you get the idea. hope to be at the M picnic!!!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 2 2011, 05:34 PM~20470073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is for the haters who always talk crap about miami !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20471217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20471217
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE+May 2 2011, 09:34 PM~20470073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AND THERES A FEW MORE COMING.......*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

to everybody that has all gold dayton KEEP THEM ?
I CALL DAYTON TO GET A PRICE ON 24 ALL GOLD 12,0000 
THE PRICE WENT UP ON THE GOLD BIGBUCKS THAY COST BEFORE
6GRAN HOLLY FUCK CRAZY PRICE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

thank all ya for the props my ******...thats the last pic ima post next time it will be on the streets..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 05:52 AM~20464844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: very nice loco


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone got a stock 61-64 x frame laying round? Let me know
Thanks


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 2 2011, 09:40 AM~20465252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love seeing that Fleetwood. Great Paint ! ! !


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

one of my boys is selling 2chrome pumps one is a fatboy cce,and 6 batteries $500,,,,all chrome lime green spokes brand new in the box o.g wires $500


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 2 2011, 07:31 AM~20465209
> *A few throwback Pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 2 2011, 08:03 PM~20471116
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 93brougham, -PlayTime-, flaco954, EXECUTION, cener gold git, 83delta88,
> :wave: amigo
> *


Whats good my ***** ,how the caddy comin along i heard u doin lil boy status :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20471217
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Is the one block reverse ported? you know what i mean?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 2 2011, 08:13 PM~20471217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2011, 02:23 PM~20475429
> *Whats good my ***** ,how the caddy comin along i heard u doin lil boy status  :biggrin:  :naughty:
> *


chilling niggaa, the caddys there i cant compete with whats out there you know theres so much competition :cheesy: so i gotta crawl before i can walk gotta do it toddler status


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 3 2011, 02:59 PM~20475709
> *chilling niggaa, the caddys there i cant compete with whats out there you know theres so much competition  :cheesy:  so i gotta crawl before i can walk gotta do it toddler status
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

anyone have a box chevy rolling frame?...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 3 2011, 11:59 AM~20475709
> *chilling niggaa, the caddys there i cant compete with whats out there you know theres so much competition  :cheesy:  so i gotta crawl before i can walk gotta do it toddler status
> *


U can always slap some 13s and a lil paint job and call it a day my ***** hno: :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 3 2011, 09:26 AM~20473799
> *thank all ya for the props my ******...thats the last pic ima post next time it will be on the streets..
> *


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: I can't wait G


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 3 2011, 01:48 PM~20476444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 3 2011, 01:48 PM~20476444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: this pic came out hard!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2011, 03:09 PM~20476572
> *:wow:  this pic came out hard!
> *




Thanks, quick phone camera shot.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2011, 03:00 PM~20476526
> *Sweet pic homie
> *



thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 2 2011, 06:34 PM~20470073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lets ride my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

INKSTINCT003, EXECUTION, fish65, 06hemiram, crucialjp
wus good homies :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

hoppin92, :wave:+to the top mia


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

need a 16inch piston with cup???


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 3 2011, 03:18 PM~20477005
> *INKSTINCT003, EXECUTION, fish65, 06hemiram, crucialjp
> wus good homies :biggrin:
> *


Chillen big homie workin ,how u been


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2011, 03:50 PM~20476051
> *U can always slap some 13s and a lil paint job and call it a day my *****  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


thats too big for me i gotta do it a little below that :happysad:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 3 2011, 05:17 PM~20477850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 3 2011, 05:25 PM~20477886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: ....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 3 2011, 04:21 PM~20477404
> *thats too big for me i gotta do it a little below that  :happysad:
> *


 :machinegun: :ninja:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 3 2011, 08:37 PM~20477983
> *:machinegun:  :ninja:
> *


:chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by huesone_@May 2 2011, 08:13 PM~20471217
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami. VIEJITOS MIAMI FL? GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ps: im bored at work. :biggrin: [/b]


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

can somebody post the address for homestead show....


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT !!! BAD ASS RIDES IN MIAMI


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 3 2011, 04:25 PM~20477886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 4 2011, 07:20 PM~20486234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see it comin along


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 4 2011, 11:01 AM~20482646
> *can somebody post the address for homestead show....
> *



when is it?!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@May 4 2011, 08:16 PM~20486784
> *when is it?!
> *


saturday....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 3 2011, 09:19 AM~20473770
> *to everybody that has all gold dayton KEEP THEM ?
> I CALL DAYTON TO GET A PRICE ON 24 ALL GOLD 12,0000
> THE PRICE WENT UP ON THE GOLD BIGBUCKS THAY COST BEFORE
> ...


:wow: they look good though :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 4 2011, 09:14 PM~20486759
> *Good to see it comin along
> *


Thanks hopefully hitting the streets soon


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 4 2011, 07:53 AM~20481805
> *whats up miami. VIEJITOS MIAMI FL? GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

IF anybody needs any BODY WORK READY TO PAINT AND ALL METAL CUSTOM WORK,AND IF YOU NEED TO CHROME YOUR BUMPERS FOR UR CAR OR TRUCK CALL FOR PRICEING AT 
305-879-5939 
786-380-6468
ASK FOR BUBBA OR HECTOR
7455 NW 7AVE NEXT TO JAMBOS


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 4 2011, 07:20 PM~20486234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


home grown


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

anybody selling some 13s or 14s ?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 5 2011, 08:46 AM~20489320
> *home grown
> *


Yuh tryna do it like STN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 5 2011, 10:57 AM~20489390
> *anybody selling some 13s or 14s ?
> *


Tim with Individuals here in Orlando just got a pallet of 13 and 14's, with knockoffs and adapters. Brand new. Hes "individualsbox" on here


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE* 
Rockford Fosgate System.
INSTALLED AND USED ABOUT 5 TIMES. 

*AMPS -$330*
1-p400-4
1-p300-2

*SPEAKERS/SUB - $170*
1(set)-p162c STILL BRAND NEW IN BOX
1(set)-p162c (painted grills)
1(set)-p152c (painted grills)
1-Rockford P2 10"

*everything for $450*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

~~~AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE~~~ 

I HAVE SIX AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE

BOYS AND GIRLS, 7 WEEKS OLD

PRICED TO SELL FOR ONLY $200

PM ME


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@May 5 2011, 11:20 AM~20490597
> *~~~AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE~~~
> 
> I HAVE SIX AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE
> ...


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@May 3 2011, 12:46 PM~20476025
> *anyone have a box chevy rolling frame?...
> *


HIT ME UP. 
I GOT ROLLING CHASSIS 4-SALE..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS PM ME FOR MORE INFO 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2361475019.html


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

<~ still tryin to figure out where the homestead show is this weekend


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

FOR SALE 6500


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@May 5 2011, 10:21 AM~20490607
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@May 5 2011, 10:20 AM~20490597
> *~~~AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE~~~
> 
> I HAVE SIX AMERICAN BULLDOG PUPPIES FOR SALE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ES_71Monte (Jan 27, 2009)

That Bettys Burgers hangout is first sat of the month right?


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 2 2011, 08:57 AM~20465789
> *Wats the info 4 the enchanted dreams picnic
> *



free food and music, everyone is invited
Enchanted Dreamz 1st annual picnic 
Location: Snyder Park 3299 S.W. 4th Avenue Fort Lauderdale.FL 33315 off SR 84 Marina Mile. Just East of I95. Very easy to get in & out. There is no traffic there at all on sunday.
Time: ‎10:00AM Sunday, May 15th..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need bodywork or any custom sandblasting like frames or soda blasting and sheetmetal work call or pass by the shop for pricing 
7455 nw 7ave 
call 786-380-6468 
305-879-5939


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~+May 5 2011, 11:20 AM~20490597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S OR TRADE... $5500.00, OBO... 64 CHEVY BISCAYNE 2DR, 283 STROKE V-8 2 SPEED POWER GLIDE TRANNY, CHROME 13'S, BODY IN OK CONDITION SOME RUST AS YOU KNOW... 10 SWITCHES, AIR RIDE SYS... IT HAS STOCK SEATS FRONT TO BACK, IF YOUR INTERESTED HIT ME UP 7892580183 Q!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@May 5 2011, 04:57 PM~20492755
> *<~ still tryin to figure out where the homestead show is this weekend
> *


X2


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS PM ME FOR MORE INFO or call 786 378 3124
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2361475019.html
[/quote]


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 3 2011, 08:26 AM~20473799
> *thank all ya for the props my ******...thats the last pic ima post next time it will be on the streets..
> *


X2


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@Apr 4 2011, 11:40 AM~20255064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO ME GUSTA SO TO THE DRAWING BOARD


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE* 
Rockford Fosgate System.
INSTALLED AND USED ABOUT 5 TIMES. 

*AMPS -$330*
1-p400-4
1-p300-2

*SPEAKERS/SUB - $170*
1(set)-p162c STILL BRAND NEW IN BOX
1(set)-p162c (painted grills)
1(set)-p152c (painted grills)
1-Rockford P2 10"

*everything for $450 OBO*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@May 6 2011, 05:04 PM~20499563
> *NO ME GUSTA SO TO THE DRAWING BOARD
> *


X2 in (caps) words more !!!! :h5:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Gotta Love EM!!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 7 2011, 11:05 AM~20502480
> *Gotta Love EM!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FUDS TONIGHT !!!! who's riding ????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

cruise to the keys in the future . who's down??????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2011, 01:58 PM~20503796
> *cruise to the keys in the future . who's down??????
> *


I like this idea.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 7 2011, 02:39 PM~20503917
> *I like this idea.
> *


straight riders


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2011, 01:25 PM~20503064
> *FUDS TONIGHT !!!! who's riding ????
> *


Next month Ill try to hit that shit with you homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 7 2011, 03:49 PM~20504165
> *Next month Ill try to hit that shit with you homie
> *





it was nice out there tonight


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2011, 11:42 PM~20505292
> *it was nice out there tonight
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MR O 
NO PICS FROM LASTNIGHT


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dpCHhyXA3I

yall take a minute and check out my homeboy Change's track "Roll One Up"... str8 outa NORTH MIAMI !!!! show homie some love....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 8 2011, 11:20 AM~20507102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I love jdm


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2011, 06:57 AM~20506838
> *MR O
> NO PICS FROM LASTNIGHT
> *


i barely take pics anymore but here's three


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

6000 FIRM


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2011, 11:55 AM~20507200
> *i barely take pics anymore but here's three
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Take more pics next time if you go


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 7 2011, 11:05 AM~20502480
> *Gotta Love EM!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

for all those with GMC or Chevy trucks - I got these 18" escalade rims with 2 good michelins, and 2 shot michelins.. I need them gone today - giveaway price $125

ross 954 934 4485


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2011, 01:58 PM~20503796
> *cruise to the keys in the future . who's down??????
> *


Sounds like a plan :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2011, 04:58 PM~20503796
> *cruise to the keys in the future . who's down??????
> *



count me in!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Coming soon Da Last Don


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 8 2011, 02:32 PM~20508459
> *count me in!!!
> *


Damn pap that's what I like to hear


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 8 2011, 05:49 PM~20509180
> *Damn pap that's what I like to hear
> *


he's only down cuz of the fishing lol


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@May 8 2011, 05:02 PM~20509243
> *he's only down cuz of the fishing lol
> *


And to bring out trick or treat 2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LIKE NEW SET OF 5 13X7 CHROME SUPREMES, WITH 4 LIKE NEW FIRESTONE TIRES...............$700 OBO, OR WILL TRADE FOR 13X7 DAYTONS OR ZENITHS.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 8 2011, 07:12 PM~20509292
> *And to bring out trick or treat 2
> *


what is this you speak of?


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

..... uffin: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2011, 09:24 AM~20507333
> *:biggrin: Take more pics next time if you go
> *



how about i pick you up and you can go picture crazy :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm bored.......... TOOTSIES any one ???


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 305-lacs_@May 5 2011, 12:28 PM~20490982
> *HIT ME UP.
> I GOT ROLLING CHASSIS 4-SALE.....  :biggrin:
> *


*SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD*


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 8 2011, 08:36 PM~20510058
> *what is this you speak of?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

free food and music, everyone is invited
Enchanted Dreamz 1st annual picnic 
Location: Snyder Park 3299 S.W. 4th Avenue Fort Lauderdale.FL 33315 off SR 84 Marina Mile. Just East of I95. Very easy to get in & out. There is no traffic there at all on sunday.
Time: ‎10:00AM Sunday, May 15th..


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 8 2011, 08:43 PM~20510635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: to hard


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 8 2011, 07:43 PM~20510635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass Regal............................


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 8 2011, 09:43 PM~20510635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 8 2011, 09:43 PM~20510635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 8 2011, 07:43 PM~20510635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :ninja: :rimshot:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 9 2011, 10:25 AM~20513403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 8 2011, 07:43 PM~20510635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice....congrtas  :wow:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 9 2011, 10:41 AM~20513949
> *very nice....congrtas    :wow:
> *


Feliz cumpleano loco! Estas viejo!


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks!...selling the Regal


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

sorry Double-O i cant help myself


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 9 2011, 12:31 PM~20514254
> *  Thanks!...selling the Regal
> *


dont do that ive sold every car ive had n ive regreated selnthe real clean one dat regal looks real good i wouldnt sell it honestly fool :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 9 2011, 04:42 PM~20515338
> *dont do that ive sold every car ive had n ive regreated selnthe real clean one dat regal looks real good i wouldnt sell it honestly fool :biggrin:
> *



Ima stay quite on this comment.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I HAVE SOME CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS F/S 786 378 3124 
























I ALSO HAVE FOUR CVR KICKERS F/S $300


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 9 2011, 01:42 PM~20515338
> *dont do that ive sold every car ive had n ive regreated selnthe real clean one dat regal looks real good i wouldnt sell it honestly fool :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes: :yes: :yes:......agree :inout:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What look I'm going for


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

COMEING SOON...THIS will be drop some


----------



## 4real (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4real_@Apr 25 2011, 07:11 PM~20418640
> *For u model car builders im selling all my stuff here are some pics of what i got im asking $100.00 for everything in the pics plus more stuff i got laying around im selling everything together as a package deal not in a hurry to sell call or text me 305-917-3912
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale 80 bucks takes it all


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 9 2011, 03:32 PM~20514941
> *sorry Double-O i cant help myself
> 
> 
> ...


This a photoshop rite???


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 9 2011, 01:42 PM~20515338
> *dont do that ive sold every car ive had n ive regreated selnthe real clean one dat regal looks real good i wouldnt sell it honestly fool :biggrin:
> *


I`ll like to stay with it..But I wanted something newer with more comfert... Maybe thinking of keeping it if it dosen`t sell soon n go with orignal plans :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 9 2011, 04:13 PM~20516266
> *I`ll like to stay with it..But I wanted something newer with more comfert... Maybe thinking of keeping it if it dosen`t sell soon n go with orignal plans :biggrin:
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 9 2011, 04:30 PM~20516374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S $200.00... ADEX VALVE SOLENOID CONTROL, PART#23500-23, SERIAL#245X, CONTROL DUTY 24V, ASSEMBLY DATE APRIL 1956 HIT ME UP, 7862580183 Q!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

OLD PIC


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 05:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 05:32 PM~20516741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeee :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@May 9 2011, 06:09 PM~20517082
> *looking good bro  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


thanks


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 05:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@May 9 2011, 06:20 PM~20517177
> *
> *


thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 08:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I see :nicoderm: :nicoderm: A big body..... :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 9 2011, 06:22 PM~20517195
> *I see  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: A big body..... :biggrin:
> *


lmao u noisy ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 05:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


loco thats that clown wet. WET WET :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 9 2011, 05:49 PM~20516138
> *This a photoshop rite???
> *


yeah it is - came out pretty realistic lookin tho!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@May 9 2011, 06:47 PM~20517390
> *loco thats that clown wet.  WET WET :biggrin:
> *


not yet very soon !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+May 9 2011, 08:26 PM~20516690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours? :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 07:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass rides bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 08:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 9 2011, 07:27 PM~20517759
> *:0 regals lookin good and the shop lookin real good since last time i was there
> yours?  :0  :0  :0
> *


thanks bro , u got to bring your ass out there


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 9 2011, 08:15 PM~20518280
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 9 2011, 07:59 PM~20518126
> *clean ass rides bro
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+May 9 2011, 09:23 PM~20517204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad: :nosad:



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION+May 9 2011, 11:30 PM~20518459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 10:33 PM~20518479
> *thanks bro
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 9 2011, 09:49 PM~20517411
> *yeah it is - came out pretty realistic lookin tho!!!
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 9 2011, 06:13 PM~20516266
> *I`ll like to stay with it..But I wanted something newer with more comfert... Maybe thinking of keeping it if it dosen`t sell soon n go with orignal plans :biggrin:
> *


shit i got an 01 maxima i trade u lol :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 07:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, great work homie.


----------



## Drop'd at Birth (Mar 9, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2369809935.html

make offers... accepting trades lmk


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 10 2011, 08:27 AM~20521436
> *Nice, great work homie.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 06:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that car is looking real good evil that thing is wet hey congrats on the shop let me see if i pass by one of this days ....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION

no towncars in ur shop getting done up G


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 10 2011, 06:42 AM~20520831
> *shit i got an 01 maxima i trade u lol :biggrin:
> *


naw.. thanks want something i can Lowride at the same time


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ErickaNjr_@May 10 2011, 09:48 AM~20522013
> *that car is looking real good evil that thing is wet hey congrats on the shop let me see if i pass by one of this days ....
> *


Thanks bro , come through whenever homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 10 2011, 10:40 AM~20522374
> *EXECUTION
> 
> no towncars in ur shop getting done up G
> *


I was workin on one ,but change of plans got something else im workin on big homie ...but if u know any that needs parts for a lincoln im sellin


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, EXECUTION


Amigoooooooooooo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 10 2011, 02:29 PM~20522668
> *I was workin on one ,but change of plans got something else im workin on big homie ...but if u know any that needs  parts for a lincoln im sellin
> *


ok


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593471


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 08:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Muye Muye Them Verts Looking Wet..... Brown Soul... :biggrin: Comein Strong Out Here Boi


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 10 2011, 03:21 PM~20522999
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593471
> *


*
YO THATS FUCKED UP MAAANNNDDDOOOOO, YOUR KIDS ARE BABIES AND A PUSSY ***** WANTS TO THREATEN YOUR BOYS... THATS PUSSY SHIT. LET THEM BE A MAN A STEP TO YOU..BUT PUSSIES DO WHAT PUSSIES DO.*


:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@May 10 2011, 12:48 PM~20523206
> *Muye Muye Them Verts Looking Wet..... Brown Soul... :biggrin:  Comein Strong Out Here Boi
> *


niceeeeeeeeee :wow: :wow:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@May 10 2011, 03:48 PM~20523206
> *Muye Muye Them Verts Looking Wet..... Brown Soul... :biggrin:  Comein Strong Out Here Boi
> *


   :wow:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 05:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


enpingado.......niceeee :wow: ..congrats


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 10 2011, 04:21 PM~20523418
> *
> YO THATS FUCKED UP MAAANNNDDDOOOOO, YOUR KIDS ARE BABIES AND A PUSSY ***** WANTS TO THREATEN YOUR BOYS... THATS PUSSY SHIT. LET THEM BE A MAN A STEP TO YOU..BUT PUSSIES DO WHAT PUSSIES DO.
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Yeah i got the big guns ready.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@May 10 2011, 01:33 PM~20523498
> *enpingado.......niceeee :wow: ..congrats
> *


Gracias loco


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 10 2011, 11:33 AM~20522684
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, EXECUTION
> Amigoooooooooooo
> ...


What up my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@May 10 2011, 12:48 PM~20523206
> *Muye Muye Them Verts Looking Wet..... Brown Soul... :biggrin:  Comein Strong Out Here Boi
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 10 2011, 05:10 PM~20523729
> *What up my *****  :biggrin:
> *


chillin butcher hows bad bitch :cheesy:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 08:23 PM~20517204
> *lmao u noisy *****  :biggrin:
> *


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX222222222222222222222222


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 93brougham, OVERRATED

Que bola con travieso


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 10 2011, 12:40 PM~20522374
> *EXECUTION
> 
> no towncars in ur shop getting done up G
> *


SOOOOONNNNN


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 10 2011, 05:21 PM~20524121
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 93brougham, OVERRATED
> 
> ...


Q BOLA PREPARANDO EL CARRO PARA COSAS MEJORES


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@May 10 2011, 06:25 PM~20524145
> *Q BOLA PREPARANDO EL CARRO PARA COSAS MEJORES
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 10 2011, 02:56 PM~20523976
> *chillin butcher hows bad bitch  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :shhh:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 10 2011, 08:06 PM~20524719
> *:dunno:  :shhh:
> *


gotcha


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@May 10 2011, 03:25 PM~20524145
> *Q BOLA PREPARANDO EL CARRO PARA COSAS MEJORES
> *


dale que tu puede :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 10 2011, 05:07 PM~20524726
> *gotcha
> *


Got jokes huh


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@May 10 2011, 03:22 PM~20524124
> *SOOOOONNNNN
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 10 2011, 08:19 PM~20524784
> *Got jokes huh
> *


lol na just asking carnal


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*FOR SALE* 
Rockford Fosgate System.
INSTALLED AND USED ABOUT 5 TIMES. 

*AMPS -$330*
1-p400-4
1-p300-2

*SPEAKERS/SUB - $170*
1(set)-p162c STILL BRAND NEW IN BOX
1(set)-p162c (painted grills)
1(set)-p152c (painted grills)
1-Rockford P2 10"

*everything for $450 OBO*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 10 2011, 05:27 PM~20524837
> *lol na just asking carnal
> *


So hows daddy


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 10 2011, 08:37 PM~20524929
> *So hows daddy
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: still in solitary confinement looking for parole someday :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CadillacNick, EXECUTION, 93brougham, Southrider
:h5: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 10 2011, 05:51 PM~20525020
> *:dunno:  :dunno: still in solitary confinement looking for parole someday  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 10 2011, 05:58 PM~20525071
> *CadillacNick, EXECUTION, 93brougham, Southrider
> :h5:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@May 10 2011, 06:19 PM~20524106
> *XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX222222222222222222222222
> *



oye oye tranquilo........ :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+May 10 2011, 08:58 PM~20525071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2qyRUTDBeg...player_embedded


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MaDeNMiAmi305_@May 10 2011, 08:34 PM~20526348
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2qyRUTDBeg...player_embedded
> *


:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

free food and music, everyone is invited

Enchanted Dreamz 1st annual picnic 

Location: Snyder Park 3299 S.W. 4th Avenue Fort Lauderdale.FL 33315 off SR 84 
Marina Mile. Just East of I95. Very easy to get in & out. There is no traffic there at 
all on sunday.

Time: ‎10:00AM Sunday, May 15th..


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silverdreams05_@May 11 2011, 02:53 AM~20528035
> *free food and music, everyone is invited
> 
> Enchanted Dreamz 1st annual picnic
> ...


THIS SUNDAY PEOPLE


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

who ever needs work done p.m me


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*NOW THATS A SHOP FULL OF GRAFF.... I LOVE IT*


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 11 2011, 05:31 AM~20528288
> *NOW THATS A SHOP FULL OF GRAFF.... I LOVE IT
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


All day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 06:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Lookin good Fam!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 11 2011, 06:28 AM~20528452
> *Damn Lookin good Fam!!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 10 2011, 10:32 PM~20527412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN!!!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 11 2011, 12:13 AM~20527241
> *:nicoderm:  :420:
> *


 :nicoderm: :run: :inout:


----------



## A HATERS NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 05:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the shop homie  the regal looking bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A HATERS NIGHTMARE_@May 11 2011, 08:09 AM~20528929
> *Congrats on the shop homie   the regal looking bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


thanks  what s up with the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silverdreams05_@May 11 2011, 02:53 AM~20528035
> *free food and music, everyone is invited
> 
> Enchanted Dreamz 1st annual picnic
> ...




hopefully prrps come out and support.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

oooops i meant peeps


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 11 2011, 08:03 AM~20528225
> *who ever needs work done p.m me
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silverdreams05_@May 11 2011, 12:53 AM~20528035
> *free food and music, everyone is invited
> 
> Enchanted Dreamz 1st annual picnic
> ...



:thumbsup: 25th STREET RIDERS will be there.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 10 2011, 07:12 PM~20524751
> *dale que tu puede  :biggrin:
> *


YO SOLO PONGO LA IDEAS TU ERES EL ARTISTA :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 10 2011, 08:42 PM~20525383
> *oye oye tranquilo........ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... &* ABSOLTELY NO TRADES...*1981 LE CAB... THE ENGINE(454 BIG BLOCK) & YES SHE RUNS, NEVER CUT(PURE VIRGIN) 22" DAYTONS, THE TOP WORKS & THE SKELETON IS IN GOOD CONDITION BUT NEED TO BE WIRED(WE DISCONNECTED IT), INTERIOR NEEDS REDOING BUT EVERYTHING IS THERE (ALL THE INTERIOR), VERY SOLD FRAME, NO BENDS, TWIST, WRECKS, THE CAR HAS RUST FROM SITTING BUT WHAT CAR DOESN'T, MY DAD IS THE O.G. OWNER SO WHO EVER BUYS IT WILL BE THE 2ND... IF YOU GET INTERESTED GET AT ME, Q! 7862580183. * PRICE(8000.00)FIRM... *


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 11 2011, 03:53 PM~20531858
> *4/S... & ABSOLTELY NO TRADES...1981 LE CAB... THE ENGINE(454 BIG BLOCK) & YES SHE RUNS, NEVER CUT(PURE VIRGIN) 22" DAYTONS, THE TOP WORKS & THE SKELETON IS IN GOOD CONDITION BUT NEED TO BE WIRED(WE DISCONNECTED IT), INTERIOR NEEDS REDOING BUT EVERYTHING IS THERE (ALL THE INTERIOR), VERY SOLD FRAME, NO BENDS, TWIST, WRECKS, THE CAR HAS RUST FROM SITTING BUT WHAT CAR DOESN'T, MY DAD IS THE O.G. OWNER SO WHO EVER BUYS IT WILL BE THE 2ND... IF YOU GET INTERESTED GET AT ME, Q! 7862580183.  PRICE(8000.00)FIRM...
> 
> 
> ...


homie no disrespect but thats a bit pricy economy is bad and that car is not worth 8 stacks....but good luck selling it though it would be a good project..


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

NONE TAKEN CUZ BUT THE CAR GOT SOLD FOR MORE THAN WHAT I WAS ASKING... I GUESS THE HOMIES ON THE WEST COST AINT HURTING FROM THE ECONOMY AT ALL...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

OH AND IT SOLD WITHIN AN HOUR OF ME POSTING IT...


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 11 2011, 08:31 AM~20528288
> *NOW THATS A SHOP FULL OF GRAFF.... I LOVE IT
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 10 2011, 08:58 PM~20525071
> *CadillacNick, EXECUTION, 93brougham, Southrider
> :h5:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 11 2011, 01:32 AM~20527412
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Great Job Ronny!!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

1970 chevy 350 motor 4 forsale 6800.--let me no


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20533961
> *1970 chevy 350 motor 4 forsale 6800.--let me no
> 
> 
> ...


that thang looking real decent .


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@May 11 2011, 07:00 PM~20533112
> *:biggrin: Great Job Ronny!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2011, 12:33 AM~20534568
> *that thang looking real decent .
> *


x2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 06:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 12 2011, 05:02 AM~20536009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 9 2011, 05:26 PM~20516690
> *my ***** nica's regal just finished sprayin it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Good My ***** Keep Up Tha Good Work And Congrats on Your Shop Gotta Send Me The Address To Go Buy One Of These Days :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have A Set Of 13s Without Adapters Or Knockoffs With 90% Tire Life on Em 250.00 obo let Me Know Post Pics Tonight


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

got 2001 se maxima leather cold ac sunroof car in good shape rides anywhere $4300....7865196655.......will take a trade with money on top for the maxima




















hit me up


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 12 2011, 06:15 AM~20536205
> *Looking Good My ***** Keep Up Tha Good Work And Congrats on Your Shop Gotta Send Me The Address To Go Buy One Of These Days  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks big dawg


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERRATED_@May 11 2011, 02:49 PM~20531346
> *YO SOLO PONGO LA IDEAS TU ERES EL ARTISTA  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 11 2011, 05:03 AM~20528225
> *who ever needs work done p.m me
> 
> 
> ...



came out sick!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, L_NEGRO



WUDDDUPPPPP DRE I GOT YO STUFFF


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lowridergame305, INKSTINCT003, L_NEGRO


NEGROOO WUDDUPPP LO MIO ESTA READY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Got an 81 regal header panel for sale.


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

6000


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2011, 09:41 AM~20537231
> *came out sick!
> *


Thanks j


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SURFER BOY_@May 12 2011, 12:43 PM~20538333
> *6000
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2011, 03:52 PM~20538880
> *:uh:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


ready to sell my 63 back to me :wow:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

we planning a car show for memorial weekend hope everyone could show some love.....as soonest i find out the info i will posted on here


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 12 2011, 07:11 PM~20540678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: niceee cut I'll be supporting my fellow barbers


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2011, 06:20 PM~20540746
> *:thumbsup:  niceee cut I'll be supporting my fellow barbers
> *


preciate the support homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 12 2011, 05:36 PM~20540412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 12 2011, 09:20 PM~20540746
> *:thumbsup:  niceee cut I'll be supporting my fellow barbers
> *


Speaking of which. I need a haircut, fool.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 12 2011, 01:35 PM~20538763
> *Thanks j
> *


sup brother we miss you guys in our GT topic :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 12 2011, 07:44 PM~20541393
> *sup brother we miss you guys in our GT topic :biggrin:
> *


Whats good homie :h5:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 12 2011, 08:21 PM~20540754
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bitch lookin gd fool :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I need someone to put in a Viper Remote Start Alarm. Hit me up thru PM.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2011, 01:52 PM~20538880
> *:uh:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 12 2011, 02:05 PM~20538984
> *ready to sell my 63 back to me  :wow:
> *


u smokin better then i am! *MY* 63 wont be for sale...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 11 2011, 08:03 AM~20528225
> *who ever needs work done p.m me
> 
> 
> ...


:run: :wow: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 12 2011, 08:36 PM~20540412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I like this bitch rite here a lot!!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I HAVE SOME CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS F/S 786 378 3124 
























I ALSO HAVE FOUR CVR KICKERS F/S $300








[/quote]


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

LECAB JUST CHILLIN... WITH *WOMANS INTUITION* IN THE CUT LAYIN BACK...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 13 2011, 06:09 AM~20544282
> *bitch lookin gd fool :biggrin:
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Looking for trades or sale but not in a rush just seeing whats out there.

2001 silverado ext cab, 165k miles 4.8 engine. Runs great, has some dents that need to be poped out and body work. Inside is clean. 22" rims 305/40 tires. 2-10" subs.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2011, 11:35 AM~20545992
> *:run: :wow: :run: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@May 13 2011, 11:17 PM~20549344
> *Looking for trades or sale but not in a rush just seeing whats out there.
> 
> 2001 silverado ext cab, 165k miles 4.8 engine. Runs great, has some dents that need to be poped out and body work. Inside is clean. 22" rims 305/40 tires. 2-10" subs.
> ...



wat trade u looking for :biggrin:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

> Looking for trades or sale but not in a rush just seeing whats out there.
> 
> 2001 silverado ext cab, 165k miles 4.8 engine. Runs great, has some dents that need to be poped out and body work. Inside is clean. 22" rims 305/40 tires. 2-10" subs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

old papi hangout tonite at kmart at 49 st in hialeah

whose going?


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

ill swing by


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru6lu305_@May 13 2011, 04:57 PM~20547895
> *LECAB JUST CHILLIN... WITH WOMANS INTUITION IN THE CUT LAYIN BACK...
> 
> 
> ...


congratz fam good luck with lecab uso


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

For Sale 1983 Buick Regal V6 $3,500 786-597-9827


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@May 14 2011, 07:52 PM~20553049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Bitch clean!!!!Shit will look good on some 2" 3 piece big lip,kandy with a motor anyways good luck on the sale


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@May 14 2011, 08:22 PM~20553130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone got 8" pistons forsale?


powerballs?


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

brought to the shop today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@May 14 2011, 05:22 PM~20553130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@May 14 2011, 11:46 PM~20554127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its about time.....looking good....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@May 14 2011, 08:46 PM~20554127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@May 14 2011, 11:46 PM~20554127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 14 2011, 05:53 PM~20553220
> *PROPS :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@May 15 2011, 09:45 AM~20555834
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


Anytime


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like another rainy day in south florida anyone ridin


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 15 2011, 02:07 AM~20555316
> *Its about time.....looking good....
> *


qvvoooooo NEW TOWN fam


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Any one got a continental kit for sale?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@May 14 2011, 08:46 PM~20554127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

hay im going to be out that way in like a week and i wanted to no were ever one ride at ???


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@May 14 2011, 05:22 PM~20553130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking raw ass fuck


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 15 2011, 11:05 AM~20556083
> *qvvoooooo NEW TOWN  fam
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@May 14 2011, 05:22 PM~20553130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 my ***** nica!!!!! & brown soul doin it :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

chicago new town...in action...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 15 2011, 01:24 PM~20556622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO305_@May 14 2011, 05:22 PM~20553130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking real good


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 15 2011, 10:24 AM~20556622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silverdreams05_@May 10 2011, 11:53 PM~20528035
> *free food and music, everyone is invited
> 
> Enchanted Dreamz 1st annual picnic
> ...


I LIKE HOW U TELL NOBODY THAT IS WAS CANCELED DROVE ALL THE WAY OUT THERE FOR NOTHING SOME ONE OWES ME GAS MONEY


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:tears: the old days... well my old days lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@May 15 2011, 05:25 PM~20557647
> *I LIKE HOW U TELL NOBODY THAT IS WAS CANCELED DROVE ALL THE WAY OUT THERE FOR NOTHING SOME ONE OWES ME GAS MONEY
> *


:yes:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@May 15 2011, 05:25 PM~20557647
> *I LIKE HOW U TELL NOBODY THAT IS WAS CANCELED DROVE ALL THE WAY OUT THERE FOR NOTHING SOME ONE OWES ME GAS MONEY
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 





thank god i didn't end up going whoooshhhhhhh


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 15 2011, 09:24 PM~20559705
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> thank god i didn't end up going whoooshhhhhhh
> *


X2


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 15 2011, 06:17 PM~20557842
> *:tears:  the old days... well my old days lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 


wow i see a car i haven't seen in a good minute :cheesy:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 15 2011, 06:17 PM~20557842
> *:tears:  the old days... well my old days lol
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWW SNAPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 14 2011, 04:55 PM~20553059
> * Bitch clean!!!!Shit will look good on some 2" 3 piece big lip,kandy with a motor anyways good luck on the sale
> *


no 13's??

you feeling alright ??? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 16 2011, 02:29 AM~20560752
> *no 13's??
> 
> you feeling alright ???   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ya it's just that there's too many fake as *****'s in there lowrider shit for me dowg lately I just been like fuck this lowrider shit....I took my pump out car cuz I been thing about geting a new car put some feet and just ride but shit I str8 up miss hitting switchs so I cant just walk away from that shit you feel me this way lately I just been like fuck these ****** Ill just do my own thing anyways fuck it im off to work :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2011, 08:47 PM~20553707
> *anyone got 8" pistons forsale?
> powerballs?
> *


Call claudio he got some


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone got chrome mirrors for a cutlass or regal?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2011, 01:31 PM~20545962
> *u smokin better then i am!  MY 63 wont be for sale...
> *


  the 420 has gone up in price round here..we powder that shit with ziggzaggs :biggrin:


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

$3,000 97 cadillac deville, good for a clean daily or weekend cruiser needs next to nothing to be complete




















also, I know this is a lowrider website, but in case any one is interested in a vicla, I got a 96 softail - 10,000 original miles, new whitewalls, solo seat, beach bars -$8500/obo. 786-317-4140- Rick


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like to take this time to say that on behave of Enchanted Dreamz car and bike club we are truly sorry about yesterdays picnic . Yesterday after 6months of planning for this event the police and park rangers shut uz down . They said that we couldn't have a car show or hop any cars and as for the music they said that no loud music allowed ... Can you believe that... So we were trying to tell everyone that showed up to the park that we moved it to a block party in ft. lauderdale .... So once again we appoligies for anyones inconvenience and time and for next yrs it will be at a better park and a better event... And as for the car clubs that did show up showed some love, we thank you ... Thanks for your time


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silverdreams05_@May 16 2011, 07:58 AM~20561561
> *I would like to take this time to say that on behave of Enchanted Dreamz car and bike club we are truly sorry about yesterdays picnic . Yesterday after 6months of planning for this event the police and park rangers shut uz down . They said that we couldn't have a car show or hop any cars and as for the music they said that no loud music allowed ... Can you believe that... So we were trying to tell everyone that showed up to the park that we moved it to a block party in ft. lauderdale .... So once again we appoligies for anyones inconvenience and time and for next yrs it will be at a better park and a better event... And as for the car clubs that did show up showed some love, we thank you ... Thanks for your time
> *



:thumbsup: ..................thanks, we had a good time.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 16 2011, 01:29 AM~20560752
> *no 13's??
> 
> you feeling alright ???  :biggrin:
> *



i knew it he was a big rim rhyder at heart lol :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2011, 04:31 AM~20561213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ya it's just that there's too many fake as *****'s in there lowrider shit for  me dowg lately I just been like fuck this lowrider shit....I took my pump out car cuz I been thing about geting a new car put some feet and just ride but shit I str8 up miss hitting switchs so I cant just walk away from that shit you feel me this way lately I just been like fuck these ****** Ill just do my own thing anyways fuck it im off to work :biggrin:
> *



there is going to be haters and people with opinions no matter what you do, you just gotta stay real and just do you dawg . fuck what somebody else gotta say . ride till the wheels fall off .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2011, 06:31 AM~20561213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ya it's just that there's too many fake as *****'s in there lowrider shit for  me dowg lately I just been like fuck this lowrider shit....I took my pump out car cuz I been thing about geting a new car put some feet and just ride but shit I str8 up miss hitting switchs so I cant just walk away from that shit you feel me this way lately I just been like fuck these ****** Ill just do my own thing anyways fuck it im off to work :biggrin:
> *




do u fool do wat makes u happy u dnt need to ride with nobody we all know theres fake ****** out there most are u own so cald friend waiting tostab u in da bk as soon as u turn around....so just do wat makes u happy n ride which ever way makes u happy... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 16 2011, 12:30 PM~20562403
> *there is going to be haters and people with opinions no matter what you do, you just gotta stay real and just do you dawg . fuck what somebody else gotta say . ride till the wheels fall off .
> *


 :biggrin: 4sho G :biggrin: I got to put my pumps back in the car and charge my batteries...I hope they still good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 16 2011, 01:21 PM~20562744
> *do u fool do wat makes u happy u dnt need to ride with nobody we all know theres fake ****** out there most are u own so cald friend waiting tostab u in da bk as soon as u turn around....so just do wat makes u happy n ride which ever way makes u happy... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ya G that's why lately I just keep lowkey...*****'s be acting like they want to see you come up but they just BULLSHITING BUT FUCK THEM...

YOU NO YOUR DOING SOMETHING RITE ONE A ***** GOTTA DRIVE BY UR JOB LOOKING IN THE PARKING LOT TO SEE IF YOU DID ANYTHING NEW TO YOUR SHIT... OHHHH WELL FUCK IT THAT'S LIFE 

"FUCK A LOWRIDER 305 MOVEMENT SHIT "I JUST DO THIS FOR ME KNOW JUST HOW BACK IN THE DAYS ONE I DIDENT KNOW TO MANNY PPL I USE TO RIDE BY MY SELF IM BACK ON THAT TIP NOW  ANYWAYS IM OUT G I JUST GOT 2 CADDYS IN THE MAIL GOTTA MAKE A NEW YOUTUBE VIDEO NOW :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin: These 2 just got here to mr 305 customs for a make over  



























Just wanted to share today's come up with the model kit crew..lmfao


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any body goin to carwarz :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 16 2011, 05:14 PM~20564167
> *Any body goin to carwarz :dunno:
> *


HOW MUCH TO GET IN?????


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2011, 02:15 PM~20564174
> *HOW MUCH TO GET IN?????
> *


I have noooo idea


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2011, 04:11 PM~20564145
> *:biggrin: These 2 just got here to mr 305 customs for a make over
> 
> 
> ...



dam fool if u find a cutlass model car plz let me know i got 2 cutlass model cars but hotwheels.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2011, 02:15 PM~20564174
> *HOW MUCH TO GET IN?????
> *


i heard on the radio its $20 a head


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 16 2011, 06:32 PM~20564650
> *dam fool if u find a cutlass model car plz let me know i got 2 cutlass model cars but hotwheels.....
> *


Ok ill ask around????how much you wanna spend tho?????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2011, 07:04 PM~20564884
> *i heard on the radio its $20 a head
> *


  Thank you J


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN OUT AT THE PICNIC FOR A FEW DIFFERENT CATEGORIES SO GET THEM CARS READY CAUSE WERE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME OUT THERE

NEW FLYER COMING SOON WITH ALL THE DETAILS

ONE TIME FOR ALL THE REAL RIDERS OUT HERE RIDING FOR FUN AND NOT ON THAT DRAMA SHIT


YO WATSON FUCK WAT ****** GOTTA SAY I GOT HATED ON WHEN I HAD THE HONDA AND LOOK WHAT I GOT NOW BUT FUCK IT I BUILT THE HONDA TO MY TASTE NOT OTHER ****** TASTE REMEMBER ONE KEY HATERZ AND DREAMERS DONT PAY YOUR BILLZ ONLY YOU DO SO DO YO THANG ITS A LOW LOW THANG 

DALE HOPE EVERYONE GETTING READY FOR SUNDAY SEE YALL OUT THERE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowridergame305, fish65, L_NEGRO, hoppin91lac


WUZZUP MY ****** LOL :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG DOG


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...



This feature has been loong over due! Congrats Willy!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lowridergame305, GbodyonD's, EL PURO™, -PlayTime-, L_NEGRO, stacks


EL PUROOOOOOOOOOO LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


Rawest Regal seen!  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


ya era tiempo willy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:39 PM~20565615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

You deserve it Willy.. Congrats.. =D


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:49 PM~20565702
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Lowridergame305, GbodyonD's, EL PURO™, -PlayTime-, L_NEGRO, stacks
> EL PUROOOOOOOOOOO LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que bolon , MR ALEX :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2011, 05:45 PM~20565670
> *
> This feature has been loong over due! Congrats Willy!
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 07:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS TO WILLY


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> Ok ill ask around????how much you wanna spend tho?????
> [/quote
> 
> Dnt mater if u hear bout one bein sold just hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 06:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS, WILLY


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 16 2011, 02:14 PM~20564167
> *Any body goin to carwarz :dunno:
> *



call me :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats willy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

yo what they do post...im cleaning out my closet so let me kno if u intrested call jason 786-343-3380
cadillac hubcaps








emblems








interior lights








guages&ac grills








headlight bezels
















cutlass steering column ac grill








cadillac guage dash panel








cutlass body fillers 








cutlass grills








cutlass chrome panels








cadillac trunk chrome trim








cadillac tailight chrome bezels








cadillac interior floor trim








cadillac dashpad clean o.g.








cutlass window motor








cutlass top header panel


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@May 16 2011, 06:08 PM~20565832
> *que bolon , MR ALEX  :thumbsup:    :wave:
> *




AQUI TAKING UN BREAK AFTERR EL HURRACAN QUE TENGO EN EL PATIO LOL


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see another FLORIDA Car in the Magazine. Congrats Willy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > Ok ill ask around????how much you wanna spend tho?????
> > [/quote
> >
> > Dnt mater if u hear bout one bein sold just hit me up. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 07:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks everyone for the props :biggrin: it will be out soon


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topless deuce_@May 15 2011, 09:13 AM~20556302
> *hay im going to be out that way in like a week and i wanted to no were ever one ride at ???
> *


dus any 1 no??????


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 15 2011, 09:14 AM~20556306
> *Looking raw ass fuck
> *


thanks loco


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@May 15 2011, 10:21 AM~20556598
> *my ***** nica!!!!! & brown soul doin it  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85_@May 15 2011, 11:13 AM~20556876
> *:thumbsup: looking real good
> *


dale pues si queres :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok people this show is on may 28. We are doing this show to promote our barbershop, we are hoping that all car clubs and solo riders will show us love. Their is gonna be a couple of trophies giving out to the best looking cars as appreciation for showing us love and we will also be handing out t-shirts. To the ones that dont get trophies please dont get mad look at it as a car hangout if you would plus its free no registration fee its a family event and they will also have a live dj and if you get a haircut you get a free carwash...im trying to see if we could give a couple of free cutz but will see its not up to me. Like i said its a family event, NO DRAMA PLEASE come show your cars and what you got and chill with the family and show us some love......UNTOUCHABLES BARBERSHOP MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW.. if you have any question inbox me thanks....


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 16 2011, 06:32 PM~20564650
> *dam fool if u find a cutlass model car plz let me know i got 2 cutlass model cars but hotwheels.....
> *




yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo whut up fool ?!?!?!?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Stack on yo grip and get yo shit sprayed wet.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Double post


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey ppl! Long time no see!!! Hope all of you are doing great! I have been super lost because I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 5 months ago... ANYWHO... 

Well, a couple of nights ago, my dad's friend's brother in-law was doing some work to my burgundy '94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham at a warehouse downsouth by Cutler Ridge. This brilliant man had left it jacked up after working on the front brakes :uh: SOOOO, someone ended up taking my car!!! I already reported it stolen, and the cops told me that it had not been towed.

If anyone may have any clue as to who may have it, I'd appreciate it if you'd let me know. It is my only means of transportation. I am left with no choice but to walk miles in this damn heat with my baby!!! And no, I didn't have insurance on it.. it has not been working for quite a while, and I haven't been able to get it worked on for ages due to being unemployed. UGH! I love and miss my Cadi :tears: :tears: :tears: and I know you guys feel me when I say that I feel incomplete without my car! So, please... if you know ANYTHING, please let me know! I am trying to be optimistic, but can't help but think that my Lac is being chopped into pieces at a damn chop shop :angry: 

Here are a couple pix of it from a while back... it doesn't have the 14" tires anymore.. has some ugly stocks on it... also, the customized dash is a tan color, rocker panels painted a light tan-beige, and it has the Cadillac Escalade emblem in the back instead of the old Fleetwood one. 
































































Well, thanks guys!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!! willy :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 16 2011, 11:52 PM~20568065
> *yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo whut up fool ?!?!?!?
> *



Wats up asshole u lost :cheesy:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 16 2011, 11:06 PM~20567725
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam ima try to go fool :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 17 2011, 06:03 AM~20569257
> *dam ima try to go fool  :biggrin:
> *


You should go fool what you gonna that day you gonna be in town for memorial weekend.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 16 2011, 04:31 AM~20561213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ya it's just that there's too many fake as *****'s in there lowrider shit for  me dowg lately I just been like fuck this lowrider shit....I took my pump out car cuz I been thing about geting a new car put some feet and just ride but shit I str8 up miss hitting switchs so I cant just walk away from that shit you feel me this way lately I just been like fuck these ****** Ill just do my own thing anyways fuck it im off to work :biggrin:
> *


I feel you pimpin but at the end of the day you go home to your own crib and your own family....that tells you one thing...cant nobody live your life no better than you,ya feel me!!! Dont no nucca pay yo bills,donate cash to G up your ride,or put food on your table....WHY????Cause they gon do them first!!!!N dats how you gotta look at it.Its only a few real adults out there that act like grown men not lil kids thats why you have to be selective who you allow in your circle...Keep Ridin homie however you like thats why my aviatr says what it says......


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Willy!!!!Well Deserved!!  :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 17 2011, 09:09 AM~20569502
> *You should go fool what you gonna that day you gonna be in town for memorial weekend.
> *



i think so fool ima try my best to go out there havent been out in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 17 2011, 09:46 AM~20569668
> *I feel you pimpin but at the end of the day you go home to your own crib and your own family....that tells you one thing...cant nobody live your life no better than you,ya feel me!!! Dont no nucca pay yo bills,donate cash to G up your ride,or put food on your table....WHY????Cause they gon do them first!!!!N dats how you gotta look at it.Its only a few real adults out there that act like grown men not lil kids thats why you have to be selective who you allow in your circle...Keep Ridin homie however you like thats why my aviatr says what it says......
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 17 2011, 07:46 AM~20569668
> *I feel you pimpin but at the end of the day you go home to your own crib and your own family....that tells you one thing...cant nobody live your life no better than you,ya feel me!!! Dont no nucca pay yo bills,donate cash to G up your ride,or put food on your table....WHY????Cause they gon do them first!!!!N dats how you gotta look at it.Its only a few real adults out there that act like grown men not lil kids thats why you have to be selective who you allow in your circle...Keep Ridin homie however you like thats why my aviatr says what it says......
> *


well said my ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uQ89idU-Ud8&feature=player_embedded#at


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 16 2011, 05:33 PM~20565562
> *ONE TIME FOR MY DAWG WILLY AND BLOOD BATH FOR REPRESENTING MIAMI IN THE JULY CHAPTER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20567725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 17 2011, 10:46 AM~20569668
> *I feel you pimpin but at the end of the day you go home to your own crib and your own family....that tells you one thing...cant nobody live your life no better than you,ya feel me!!! Dont no nucca pay yo bills,donate cash to G up your ride,or put food on your table....WHY????Cause they gon do them first!!!!N dats how you gotta look at it.Its only a few real adults out there that act like grown men not lil kids thats why you have to be selective who you allow in your circle...Keep Ridin homie however you like thats why my aviatr says what it says......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

cadillac fleetwood parts 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2386799118.html


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2011, 01:26 PM~20570892
> *uQ89idU-Ud8&feature=player_embedded#at
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@May 17 2011, 02:54 AM~20568709
> *Hey ppl! Long time no see!!! Hope all of you are doing great! I have been super lost because I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 5 months ago... ANYWHO...
> 
> Well, a couple of nights ago, my dad's friend's brother in-law was doing some work to my burgundy '94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham at a warehouse downsouth by Cutler Ridge. This brilliant man had left it jacked up after working on the front brakes :uh: SOOOO, someone ended up taking my car!!! I already reported it stolen, and the cops told me that it had not been towed.
> ...



:wow: :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 17 2011, 08:12 AM~20569141
> *Wats up asshole u lost  :cheesy:
> *



yeah lil bit, just been doing sum fishing and workin....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20573239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whos going to car warz?


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2011, 06:59 PM~20573741
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

1985 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL FOR SALE OR TRADE $ 3800 O.B.O IT WAS STOLEN AND I GOT IT BACK BUT I DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER .. IT IS MISSING THE INTERIOR , TRUNK , BACK CLIP AND FRONT CLIP I HAVE THE FENDERS ... SOLID BODY NO RUST CLEAN TITLE GREAT PROJECT !! OPEN TO TRADES ... uffin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@May 17 2011, 08:20 PM~20574483
> *Whos going to car warz?
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillakRidah106_@May 17 2011, 10:44 PM~20574700
> *1985 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL FOR SALE OR TRADE $ 4000 O.B.O  IT WAS STOLEN AND I GOT IT BACK BUT I DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER  .. IT IS MISSING THE INTERIOR , TRUNK , BACK CLIP AND FRONT CLIP I HAVE THE FENDERS ... SOLID BODY NO RUST CLEAN TITLE GREAT PROJECT !! OPEN TO TRADES ...  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of it back together


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

WE ROLL`N :drama: The hommies in the streets


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20575787
> *WE ROLL`N  :drama:  The hommies in the streets
> *


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@May 17 2011, 08:44 PM~20573612
> *yeah lil bit, just been doing sum fishing and workin....
> *



Dam living good life fishing n workn pm me so I can gv u my new ph numb hoe


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

need sold today $3600 cold ac sunroof 2001 se leather bose factry cd n tape 136000 miles car runs real good just came back from cape coral in it rebuilt title car just a little accelerated no leaking no smoking...$3600 no less.......hit me up 786 5196655 no trades





















u wont find another 2001 se at this price or conditions


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20575787
> *WE ROLL`N  :drama:  The hommies in the streets
> *


 :thumbsup: THAT LIL VIDEO IS HARD!!!! :yes: :yes: :inout:


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 17 2011, 10:24 PM~20575529
> *any pics of it back together
> *



NAW THATS HOW IT IS THEY STOLED IT AND I DONT HAVE THE MONEY RITE NOW TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER !!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 18 2011, 12:02 AM~20575787
> *WE ROLL`N  :drama:  The hommies in the streets
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@May 17 2011, 02:54 AM~20568709
> *Hey ppl! Long time no see!!! Hope all of you are doing great! I have been super lost because I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 5 months ago... ANYWHO...
> 
> Well, a couple of nights ago, my dad's friend's brother in-law was doing some work to my burgundy '94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham at a warehouse downsouth by Cutler Ridge. This brilliant man had left it jacked up after working on the front brakes :uh: SOOOO, someone ended up taking my car!!! I already reported it stolen, and the cops told me that it had not been towed.
> ...


congrats on your baby girl, That sucks about your car though


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Last pic of the car befor it gets sent to the shop patterns leafing an rag top getting put on


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 18 2011, 07:08 AM~20576980
> *Last pic of the car befor it gets sent to the shop patterns leafing an rag top getting put on
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20575787
> *WE ROLL`N  :drama:  The hommies in the streets
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@May 18 2011, 12:13 AM~20576091
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 18 2011, 07:08 AM~20576980
> *Last pic of the car befor it gets sent to the shop patterns leafing an rag top getting put on
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 18 2011, 10:08 AM~20576980
> *Last pic of the car befor it gets sent to the shop patterns leafing an rag top getting put on
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20575787
> *WE ROLL`N  :drama:  The hommies in the streets
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2011, 09:28 AM~20576830
> *congrats on your baby girl, That sucks about your car though
> *


Thanks...and yea, it does suck about the whip. It's all good...them bastard will pay one way or another. karma is a bitch. How u been?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@May 16 2011, 11:54 PM~20568709
> *Hey ppl! Long time no see!!! Hope all of you are doing great! I have been super lost because I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 5 months ago... ANYWHO...
> 
> Well, a couple of nights ago, my dad's friend's brother in-law was doing some work to my burgundy '94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham at a warehouse downsouth by Cutler Ridge. This brilliant man had left it jacked up after working on the front brakes :uh: SOOOO, someone ended up taking my car!!! I already reported it stolen, and the cops told me that it had not been towed.
> ...


Damn thats fucked up...Hopefully you will get her back...Congrats on your lil one...Stay up though...you always come up harder in the end..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 18 2011, 07:08 AM~20576980
> *Last pic of the car befor it gets sent to the shop patterns leafing an rag top getting put on
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 18 2011, 02:02 AM~20575787
> *WE ROLL`N  :drama:  The hommies in the streets
> *


 :biggrin: FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS SHIT NICE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I HAVE SOME CADILLAC FLEETWOOD PARTS F/S 786 378 3124


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2011, 12:04 PM~20578824
> *:biggrin: FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS SHIT NICE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

looking for a 5 speed transmission for a chevy silverado let me knw if anybody has one cash in hand 754 244 3108


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@May 18 2011, 03:35 PM~20578987
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@May 18 2011, 10:40 AM~20577977
> *Thanks...and yea, it does suck about the whip. It's all good...them bastard will pay one way or another. karma is a bitch. How u been?
> *


have fath n begood


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@May 18 2011, 12:40 PM~20577977
> *Thanks...and yea, it does suck about the whip. It's all good...them bastard will pay one way or another. karma is a bitch. How u been?
> *


just workin on cars........... the exciting life of a lowrider


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2011, 03:45 PM~20579052
> *
> *


Man dont have that give up attitude on lowriding, just cause you got haters. Believe me ..... they are there all the time. Just do your thing and let them talk......

thats what I do


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

come hangout with us saturday may 28


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 18 2011, 12:04 PM~20578824
> *:biggrin: FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS SHIT NICE
> *


 Thanks hommie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2011, 02:09 PM~20579652
> *Man dont have that give up attitude on lowriding, just cause you got haters. Believe me ..... they are there all the time. Just do your thing and let them talk......
> 
> thats what I do
> *



:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 18 2011, 09:01 PM~20581162
> *Thanks hommie!!! :biggrin:
> *


Anytime!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@May 18 2011, 10:24 PM~20581770
> *NEW PRODUCT A CAP AND PLUG KIT FOR YOUR RIDE A MUST HAVE NO MORE LOOKING FOR A BUCKET OR A CUP TO PUT YOUR HOSE IN AND NO MORE MESS COMING FROM YOUR CYLINDER WHETHER YOUR CHANGING OUT CYLINDERS OR REPLACING AN OLD HOSE A PERFECT COMBO FOR YOUR TOOLBOX
> 
> THEY COME IN 3/8 THRU 1 INCH SIZES
> ...


Ive been using those for years :dunno:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

back in the days!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 18 2011, 01:17 PM~20578209
> *Damn thats fucked up...Hopefully you will get her back...Congrats on your lil one...Stay up though...you always come up harder in the end..
> *


u are absolutely right...thanks


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 18 2011, 04:57 PM~20579539
> *have fath n begood
> *


hey hector! i have faith, and i am being good :biggrin: ...lol. how u been?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@May 18 2011, 08:47 PM~20582401
> *back in the days!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeXxTaCy_@May 17 2011, 01:54 AM~20568709
> *Hey ppl! Long time no see!!! Hope all of you are doing great! I have been super lost because I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 5 months ago... ANYWHO...
> 
> Well, a couple of nights ago, my dad's friend's brother in-law was doing some work to my burgundy '94 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham at a warehouse downsouth by Cutler Ridge. This brilliant man had left it jacked up after working on the front brakes :uh: SOOOO, someone ended up taking my car!!! I already reported it stolen, and the cops told me that it had not been towed.
> ...




Damn!!!! As a fellow female caddy rider I feel for you and would freak if my shit got stole..... I'll keep an eye out up here north of ya in St. Lucie County. Good luck!!! & congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

I know this is the question of the year but I need some 13in tiers asap lmk who has


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

1985 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL FOR SALE OR TRADE $ 3800 O.B.O IT WAS STOLEN AND I GOT IT BACK BUT I DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER .. IT IS MISSING THE INTERIOR , TRUNK , BACK CLIP AND FRONT CLIP I HAVE THE FENDERS ... SOLID BODY NO RUST CLEAN TITLE GREAT PROJECT !! OPEN TO TRADES ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 18 2011, 08:17 PM~20580839
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*X 2*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 19 2011, 10:26 AM~20584542
> *I know this is the question of the year but I need some 13in tiers asap lmk who has
> *


Individuals here in orlando has some, get with Tim or Ruben


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 19 2011, 07:26 AM~20584542
> *I know this is the question of the year but I need some 13in tiers asap lmk who has
> *



CALL ME LATER


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

hey whas up guys im looking for a pair of clean cutlass doors and a rear bumper cover,,,please pm me what ya got ,,,,thanks


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 09:49 AM~20585390
> *Individuals here in orlando has some, get with Tim or Ruben
> *




















wheels and tires in stock


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 05:30 PM~20587952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hoe much for some 13 wheels?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 06:30 PM~20587952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs_@May 14 2011, 09:46 PM~20554127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 07:30 PM~20587952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

1985 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL CLEAN TITLE STOLEN RECOVERY , I DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ... VERY SOLID AND CLEAN CAR , GREAT PROJECT ! $3800 O.B.O ALSO OPEN TO TRADES ........ uffin: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hMzTxLKenFw&feature


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my homeboy got 2002 yukon denali xl 6.0 hids top n bottom cold ac truck runs beautiful need gone asap $5700.....7862631893


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CadillakRidah106_@May 20 2011, 07:33 AM~20592253
> *1985 BUICK GRAND NATIONAL CLEAN TITLE STOLEN RECOVERY , I DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ... VERY SOLID AND CLEAN CAR , GREAT PROJECT ! $3800 O.B.O ALSO OPEN TO TRADES ........  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


I DROPED THE PRICE ON MY CAR DUE TO THE FACT THAT I REALLY NEED THE MONEY $2500 TAKES IT !!!!! YOU WWILL NEVER SEE THIS AGAIN ORIGINAL GRAND NATIONAL FOR THIS PRICE !!!!!! 786 294 8327


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

5700!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

_*
looking for a 5 speed transmission for a chevy silverado let me knw if anybody has one cash in hand 754 244 3108*_


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by animaniacs+May 14 2011, 08:46 PM~20554127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 20 2011, 03:44 PM~20593911
> *my homeboy got 2002 yukon denali xl 6.0 hids top n bottom cold ac truck runs beautiful need gone asap $5700.....7862631893
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: when does he need it gone by??


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2011, 02:15 PM~20593557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there for sure...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2011, 07:34 PM~20595543
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: when does he need it gone by??
> *


Like asap he gt mny issues


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Bay P78dayz Dale mr Pablo..


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone got stocks for a linc


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 21 2011, 06:22 AM~20598208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@May 21 2011, 03:57 AM~20597845
> *Happy Bay P78dayz Dale mr Pablo..
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@May 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20597845
> *Happy Bay P78dayz Dale mr Pablo..
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice shot...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@May 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20597845
> *Happy Bay P78dayz Dale mr Pablo..
> *



x2


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

SOLD!!!!!! ON TO THE NEXT ONE


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 07:30 PM~20587952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for tires?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@May 21 2011, 02:28 PM~20599393
> *how much for tires?
> *


you should see if he'll bring to the db show.... no shipping :cheesy:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 21 2011, 10:06 AM~20599009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@May 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20597845
> *Happy Bay P78dayz Dale mr Pablo..
> *


felicidades :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2011, 11:43 AM~20599453
> *you should see if he'll bring to the db show.... no shipping :cheesy:
> *


Yeah right..........!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 21 2011, 09:50 AM~20598293
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: SIDEWAYSSSS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 21 2011, 01:06 PM~20599009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 21 2011, 01:30 PM~20599870
> *Yeah right..........!!!!!
> *


Mr. President!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ZB0K9tqhRAk&feature


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@May 19 2011, 10:06 AM~20584458
> *Damn!!!! As a fellow female caddy rider I feel for you and would freak if my shit got stole..... I'll keep an eye out up here north of ya in St. Lucie County. Good luck!!! & congrats on the baby!!!
> *


Thanx, Lil Mama  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

To everyone who's going((who Im str8 with)) to the hard rock carshow tomorrow hope yall all win something!!!


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet fleet_@May 16 2011, 06:26 PM~20565981
> *yo what they do post... this is what i got left so let me kno if u intrested call jason 786-343-3380
> cadillac hubcaps
> 
> ...


cadillac dash panel


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Wanted to post up some of my work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 08:45 PM~20600805
> *Wanted to post up some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


What's good Justin!!!!man Im waiting to get my shit painted over than ill hit you up...I ant trying to drive primer down for a long time and shit again but I got my color pickd out tho...Just gotta start on the body work/swapping doors and shit ANYWAYS hows that new caddy treating you????anyways be easy G


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Custom kandy blue and marble CanAm


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Complete convertible top off an eldorado with everything seat panels motor windows have it all 500.00 hit me up 305-491-3077


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 21 2011, 05:54 PM~20600826
> *What's good Justin!!!!man Im waiting to get my shit painted over than ill hit you up...I ant trying to drive primer down for a long time and shit again but I got my color pickd out tho...Just gotta start on the body work/swapping doors and shit ANYWAYS hows that new caddy treating you????anyways be easy G
> *


Yea bro whenever your ready let me know...the caddy should be getting painted soon bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 09:02 PM~20600857
> *Yea bro whenever your ready let me know...the caddy should be getting painted soon bro
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 06:45 PM~20600805
> *Wanted to post up some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


  finally posted on here looks good bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 21 2011, 06:52 PM~20601052
> *  finally posted on here looks good bro
> *


Thanks bro, Yea had to throw up a couple pics...hit up MO the other day and met him up, cool ppl


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 21 2011, 05:36 PM~20600776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 21 2011, 03:25 PM~20600289
> *Mr. President!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2011, 02:43 PM~20599453
> *you should see if he'll bring to the db show.... no shipping :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 21 2011, 10:28 PM~20601223
> *:0  :0
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

:uh: :rofl:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@May 21 2011, 07:45 PM~20601297
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :no: :burn:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Come by the BOWTIE CONNECTION/ CFA FIGHTS/ ACID CIGARS BOOTH AT THE CAR WARZ SHOW @ THE HARD ROCK.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 07:45 PM~20600805
> *Wanted to post up some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 21 2011, 08:22 AM~20598208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what was you doing in Jacksonville


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> Wanted to post up some of my work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

> > Wanted to post up some of my work
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 05:45 PM~20600805
> *Wanted to post up some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 08:45 PM~20600805
> *Wanted to post up some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what the fuck is up Justin!!!!!!! Long Over due!!!!Keep up that sick work!!!!!! Ima pass by the shop when the caddy ridin again!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 22 2011, 01:55 AM~20602353
> *what was you doing in Jacksonville
> *


I fuckin wish man I would had took a a lot more pics dirty  You have some pics of it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 21 2011, 08:22 AM~20598208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch sick :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 22 2011, 11:14 AM~20603365
> *Bitch sick :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@May 22 2011, 05:28 AM~20602996
> *Thats what the fuck is up Justin!!!!!!! Long Over due!!!!Keep up that sick work!!!!!! Ima pass by the shop when the caddy ridin again!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea bro hit me up and swing through


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 22 2011, 02:17 AM~20602845
> *Thanks homie that's some of my work
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 22 2011, 06:55 AM~20603150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a little too much :happysad:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 22 2011, 09:55 AM~20603150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ..CRATO.._@May 21 2011, 05:45 PM~20600805
> *Wanted to post up some of my work
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Real Clean work!! Realy nice!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@May 22 2011, 12:32 PM~20604282
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Real Clean work!! Realy nice!
> *


Thanks


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Carwarz was wack as fuck next year if dont have 60's impala am not going


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wackkk asss show


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@May 22 2011, 01:39 PM~20603863
> *thats a little too much :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 22 2011, 04:10 PM~20605091
> *Wackkk asss show
> *


 :0


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 22 2011, 03:46 PM~20605009
> *Carwarz was wack as fuck next year if dont have 60's impala am not going
> *


or a nice hopper and go 4 d $ not a throphy (my 95x63 cents)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SOME OF TODAYS CARS........................


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@May 22 2011, 04:58 PM~20605266
> *or a nice hopper and go 4 d $ not a throphy (my 95x63 cents)
> *


I did just go 4 the money


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 22 2011, 05:15 PM~20605340
> *I did just go 4 the money
> *


NA BRA U WENT 4 A TROPHY


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 22 2011, 04:10 PM~20605091
> *Wackkk asss show
> *


X100000000 there was more cars on the 2010 miami cruise
:thumbsdown:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Much props to 25th Street Riders,Majestics, Goodtimes, Enchanted Dreamz, Bowtie Connections. And everyone who showed.

And special thanks to Carlos from 25th for the help.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 22 2011, 07:17 PM~20605659
> *Much props to 25th Street Riders,Majestics, Goodtimes, Enchanted Dreamz, Bowtie Connections. And everyone who showed.
> 
> And special thanks to Carlos from 25th for the help.
> *


ANYTIME, LOWRIDER HELPING LOWRIDER............................ :biggrin:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

*After a hot afternoon and having to see all my SUV competition at Car Warz I walked out with 3rd place, A nice plaque and $200 cash. Not bad at all.*


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xxmikexx13_@May 22 2011, 06:40 PM~20605792
> *After a hot afternoon and having to see all my SUV competition at Car Warz I walked out with 3rd place, A nice plaque and $200 cash. Not bad at all.
> *


Good Job Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 22 2011, 06:18 PM~20605665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good way to represent Good times :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 22 2011, 06:19 PM~20605669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que paso ALEX :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 22 2011, 06:19 PM~20605667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que bola monte 24 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## xxmikexx13 (Nov 14, 2009)

not bad for the Navi's 1st show its seen.


> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@May 22 2011, 06:50 PM~20605849
> *Good Job Homie  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 22 2011, 06:15 PM~20605646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

that blond looked nice though :naughty:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 22 2011, 05:15 PM~20605340
> *I did just go 4 the money
> *


shit!!!!.... we all did!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WTF?? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@May 22 2011, 05:40 PM~20605466
> *NA BRA U WENT 4 A TROPHY
> *


The fuck I do with a TROPHY


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@May 22 2011, 06:57 PM~20605890
> *que bola monte 24  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2011, 12:47 AM~20607949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice line up.... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Top Priority Car Club. 1st place Wild Truck and 2nd Place Wild Lowrider


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 23 2011, 03:44 AM~20608699
> *The fuck I do with a TROPHY
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 23 2011, 08:40 AM~20608893
> *Top Priority Car Club. 1st place Wild Truck and 2nd Place Wild Lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2011, 09:30 AM~20609274
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beauties :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Need a 16" piston. the pair or a single ..asap 786.294.7175


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@May 23 2011, 06:49 AM~20609086
> *:0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your right fuck a show the streets is where is at


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.regal_@May 23 2011, 12:30 PM~20610967
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: your right fuck a show the streets is where is at
> *



fuds "EVERY" first saturday of the month , everybody drive your cars out there . good legal FREE hangout spot . "EVERY FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH"


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2011, 12:45 PM~20611060
> *fuds "EVERY" first saturday of the month , everybody drive your cars out there . good legal FREE hangout spot . "EVERY FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 23 2011, 02:41 PM~20611692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PURO™_@May 22 2011, 06:55 PM~20605884
> *que paso ALEX  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *




Groupies Imaginate LOL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2011, 10:43 PM~20607929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD PIC DOUBLE O


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 22 2011, 06:17 PM~20605657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@May 22 2011, 06:18 PM~20605665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my dawggg REPPIN The GOODTIMERS DALEE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Congratulations To All The Winners That Placed And Came Home With Mulaaa.

Elite Judges Apparently Still Dont no How To Judge Cars Or Place Them In The Right Category I Dont Know How You Put A Show Car Vs A Street Car But Its All Good It Just More Motivation Do Upgrade And Modify The Rides More To Get That Money The Next Year!!

Special Thanks To REDS MIAMI For The Help After The Show Was Over!!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 23 2011, 04:40 AM~20608893
> *Top Priority Car Club. 1st place Wild Truck and 2nd Place Wild Lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


 TTT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2011, 03:59 PM~20612209
> *my dawggg REPPIN The GOODTIMERS DALEE
> *


that white girl was loose :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2011, 03:56 PM~20612183
> *GOOD PIC DOUBLE O
> *


x2


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2011, 06:33 PM~20612802
> *that white girl was loose      :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks to bowtie connection for bringing her out


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2011, 03:45 PM~20611060
> *fuds "EVERY" first saturday of the month , everybody drive your cars out there . good legal FREE hangout spot . "EVERY FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH"
> *


x2  



> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2011, 07:05 PM~20612239
> *Congratulations To All The Winners That Placed And Came Home With Mulaaa.
> 
> Elite Judges Apparently Still Dont no How To Judge Cars Or Place Them In The Right Category I Dont Know How You Put A Show Car Vs A Street Car But Its All Good It Just More Motivation Do Upgrade And Modify The Rides More To Get That Money The Next Year!!
> ...


Someone is gonna have to give em a memo :cheesy:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

come hang with us this saturday may 28....show us some love hope to see you there....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 23 2011, 06:43 PM~20613312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg went professional on us :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 23 2011, 07:05 PM~20613498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's the easiest way to get out there coming from 95 north miami area


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2011, 07:07 PM~20613527
> *my dawg went professional on us  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *




lol im trying with a 30 dollar cybershot :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 23 2011, 07:39 PM~20613284
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2011, 07:09 PM~20613544
> *what's the easiest way to get out there coming from 95 north miami area
> *


 if you could catch the turnpike it would be easier..turnpike south all the way to eureka drive which is 184 street..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Da Last Don. Coming Soon.


----------



## LIL ROLY™ (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2011, 07:05 PM~20612239
> *Congratulations To All The Winners That Placed And Came Home With Mulaaa.
> 
> Elite Judges Apparently Still Dont no How To Judge Cars Or Place Them In The Right Category I Dont Know How You Put A Show Car Vs A Street Car But Its All Good It Just More Motivation Do Upgrade And Modify The Rides More To Get That Money The Next Year!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL ROLY™_@May 23 2011, 10:58 PM~20615940
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE THE FAM SOON


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

For sale. $1500. No juice included.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln+May 24 2011, 01:57 AM~20615926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooo


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@May 24 2011, 12:32 AM~20616165
> *:0
> nooo
> *


Yupp. Blazer coming soon.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 23 2011, 11:57 PM~20615926
> *Da Last Don. Coming Soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Ughhhhhh


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

I work near U-PULL-IT in Davie and see when the "junk" cars come in... I saw a 78 or 79 Buick Regal and a mid-90's Fleetwood that actually looked in good shape. It was still outside this morning and I dont know how long they take to put them in the yard but I figured I would let yous know :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 24 2011, 01:37 AM~20616191
> *Yupp. Blazer coming soon.
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 24 2011, 02:03 AM~20615976
> *For sale. $1500. No juice included.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a steal of a price, good luck on the sale


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 24 2011, 08:22 AM~20617114
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@May 24 2011, 04:55 AM~20616864
> *I work near U-PULL-IT in Davie and see when the "junk" cars come in... I saw a 78 or 79 Buick Regal and a mid-90's Fleetwood that actually looked in good shape. It was still outside this morning and I dont know how long they take to put them in the yard but I figured I would let yous know  :thumbsup:
> *


good look


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 23 2011, 07:35 PM~20613817
> *if you could catch the turnpike it would be easier..turnpike south all the way to eureka drive which is 184 street..
> *


i make that drive all the time so is not a big deal for me but i doubt anybody else is going to make that drive down south . i'll see you out there loco


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 24 2011, 08:55 AM~20617235
> *i make that drive all the time so is not a big deal for me but i doubt anybody else is going to make that drive down south .  i'll see you out there loco
> *



o turnpike down to eureka its the shopping rite across the exit across from discount auto :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

1984 FLEETWOOD FOR TRADE OR MAKE CASH OFFERS
















































































































NOT MISSING ANYTHING INSIDE AND HAS ICE COLD A/C


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@May 23 2011, 06:39 PM~20613284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@May 24 2011, 10:06 AM~20617542
> *1984 FLEETWOOD FOR TRADE OR MAKE CASH OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...



love the insides :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@May 24 2011, 11:06 AM~20617542
> *1984 FLEETWOOD FOR TRADE OR MAKE CASH OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...




*I WISH*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 21 2011, 03:25 PM~20600289
> *Mr. President!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: 
Whats good El Jefe...................


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 24 2011, 08:22 AM~20617114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 24 2011, 07:02 AM~20617263
> *o turnpike down to eureka its the shopping rite across the exit across from discount auto :biggrin:
> *


bring flyers to sudamars shop so they'll bring all the donks out there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM BORRACHOS_@May 21 2011, 06:00 PM~20600851
> *Complete convertible top off an eldorado with everything seat panels motor windows have it all 500.00 hit me up 305-491-3077
> *


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@May 23 2011, 04:05 PM~20612239
> *Congratulations To All The Winners That Placed And Came Home With Mulaaa.
> 
> Elite Judges Apparently Still Dont no How To Judge Cars Or Place Them In The Right Category I Dont Know How You Put A Show Car Vs A Street Car But Its All Good It Just More Motivation Do Upgrade And Modify The Rides More To Get That Money The Next Year!!
> ...


fuk dem judges!..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 24 2011, 11:21 AM~20617625
> *I WISH
> *


me too..... me too :happysad:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@May 24 2011, 06:56 PM~20620261
> *
> *


Amigo


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

83 buick regal v6. new radiator,fan clutch,water hoses,head gasket,all belts,
oil pump,spark plugs n wires, cap n rotor,oil n filter,rod bearings n 4 new goodyear tires. a/c compressor is stuck.
$3,000 o.b.o 786-597-9827


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 24 2011, 06:55 AM~20617235
> *i make that drive all the time so is not a big deal for me but i doubt anybody else is going to make that drive down south .  i'll see you out there loco
> *


yeah I know its pretty far for people but I look at it as its a car hangout which you don't see that much now days and its something to do in a labor day weekend....I hope a lot of people show up I know some of my club members will be there and some won't cus they have to work but I appreciate you driving all the way down there to perrine to show us love appreciate a lot we need the support..thanks O


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@May 24 2011, 06:56 PM~20620261
> *
> *


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 24 2011, 08:42 PM~20621352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what vert t0p do you use to do that just curious gona look bad when its done :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 24 2011, 05:04 PM~20619970
> *me too..... me too :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 24 2011, 10:55 PM~20622022
> *:uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EnCMLcFa3pI&featur


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 24 2011, 10:55 PM~20622624
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 24 2011, 06:42 PM~20621352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if anybody need sheet metal work or rusttreatment or sandblasting or soda blasting and bodywork call or tex or email i charge flate rate no hour charge
and do fast work and good quality work thanks  









or pass by the shop at
7455 nw 7ave 
miami fl 33150


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn im there 3 times a week



> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@May 24 2011, 06:55 AM~20616864
> *I work near U-PULL-IT in Davie and see when the "junk" cars come in... I saw a 78 or 79 Buick Regal and a mid-90's Fleetwood that actually looked in good shape. It was still outside this morning and I dont know how long they take to put them in the yard but I figured I would let yous know  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*MEMORIAL WEEKEND MONDAY WE THROWIN A FREE POOL PARTY AT THE MANSION ,,, YES FREE TO GET IN AND PAY FOR PARKING ,,, DRINKS, FOOD, AND DRUNK OUT OF TOWNERS IN BIKINIS ... LAST MANSION PARTY HAD OVER 500 PEOPLE THERE SO LET ME KNOW WHOEVER BRINGING THEY WHIPS OUT SO I CAN SAVE SOME SPOTS IN FRONT OF THE MANSION ,,, DONT WANA MISS THIS ONE*


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@May 24 2011, 08:06 AM~20617542
> *1984 FLEETWOOD FOR TRADE OR MAKE CASH OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...


how much!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 24 2011, 09:42 PM~20621352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 07:46 PM~20627922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 24 2011, 07:22 AM~20617114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@May 24 2011, 09:06 AM~20617542
> *1984 FLEETWOOD FOR TRADE OR MAKE CASH OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 clean
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 25 2011, 02:48 PM~20627188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes SMOKING!! :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 25 2011, 11:28 PM~20629868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 07:46 PM~20627922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 25 2011, 08:28 PM~20629868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video homie.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 24 2011, 08:31 AM~20617674
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> Whats good El Jefe...................
> *


 :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami GOD IS ALWAYS GOOD?
<VIEJITOS MIAMI FL>


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@May 24 2011, 08:06 AM~20617542
> *1984 FLEETWOOD FOR TRADE OR MAKE CASH OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...


STILL FOR TRADE OR SALE PM TO SEE WHAT U GOT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 25 2011, 10:28 PM~20629868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

first set of 3?'s in florida :biggrin:


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 12:07 PM~20633741
> *first set of 3?'s in florida  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im hoping 34s cause they already have 32s :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh: :wow: 




> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 12:07 PM~20633741
> *first set of 3?'s in florida  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@May 24 2011, 08:06 AM~20617542
> *1984 FLEETWOOD FOR TRADE OR MAKE CASH OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHO IS DOWN TO START A PINCHO MAN HANG OUT EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT , HE'S THERE AFTER 10 30 . LOTS OF PARKING SPACE PLENTY OF FOOD AND THE COPS NEVER COME :cheesy:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 03:45 PM~20634364
> *WHO IS DOWN TO START A PINCHO MAN HANG OUT EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT , HE'S THERE AFTER 10 30 . LOTS OF PARKING SPACE PLENTY OF FOOD AND THE COPS NEVER COME  :cheesy:
> *


where abouts is the pincho man i completly forgot about that dude im hungry :biggrin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 01:45 PM~20634364
> *WHO IS DOWN TO START A PINCHO MAN HANG OUT EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT , HE'S THERE AFTER 10 30 . LOTS OF PARKING SPACE PLENTY OF FOOD AND THE COPS NEVER COME  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

NEXT FRIDAY THE 1ST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 26 2011, 02:43 PM~20634757
> *NEXT FRIDAY THE 1ST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 26 2011, 03:43 PM~20634757
> *NEXT FRIDAY THE 1ST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: POR FIN :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 26 2011, 02:43 PM~20634757
> *NEXT FRIDAY THE 1ST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH
> 
> 
> ...


ya era tiempo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 04:46 PM~20627922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Times estara ahy :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 01:45 PM~20634364
> *WHO IS DOWN TO START A PINCHO MAN HANG OUT EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT , HE'S THERE AFTER 10 30 . LOTS OF PARKING SPACE PLENTY OF FOOD AND THE COPS NEVER COME  :cheesy:
> *


where at


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

HEAT WINS!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn i live in broward and i'm the only one that knows where pincho man be at :biggrin: :biggrin: 

medley area , 58th and the palmetto go east than make a right at the first light is a couple blocks from there on the left hand side . can't miss it


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 25 2011, 08:28 PM~20629868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@May 26 2011, 06:37 AM~20631950
> *whats up miami GOD IS ALWAYS GOOD!
> <VIEJITOS MIAMI FL>
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 11:08 PM~20637530
> *damn i live in broward and i'm the only one that knows where pincho man be at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> medley area , 58th and the palmetto go east than make a right at the first light is a couple blocks from there on the left hand side . can't miss it
> *




o u have to live in miami i think u have a secret house in dade.....pincho man sounds like a good hangout....but as long as ppl dont go peeling out n making so much noise there good....nice chillin time and good food from pincho man... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FO SHO  

it's there if ya'll wanna make it happen .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

need to sell asap check it out on all gold daytons i got 14x7 or 22 otd both real deal stamped :biggrin: :biggrin: 








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry20640474


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Selling my boat. 
It's time for a 2011, so here it is.
2010 Ankona Copperhead, 2010 outboard, 2010 float on aluminum trailer.

15k obo.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 26 2011, 02:41 PM~20634748
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



OYE NO EMPIESES    LOL HAHAHA


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

I know we got alot of painters here so check it out red to gold kameleon (house of kolor)


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 11:08 PM~20637530
> *damn i live in broward and i'm the only one that knows where pincho man be at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> medley area , 58th and the palmetto go east than make a right at the first light is a couple blocks from there on the left hand side . can't miss it
> *


 :thumbsup: good lookin out


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got a 96 short bed gmc sierra for sale it has 305 need a transmission it a 5 speed very clean truck no rust asking $1500 firm give me call or text 754 2443108 need to be towed


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

tomorrow untouchables barbershop car show / car hang out come chill with the family and show your rides....


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 25 2011, 11:28 PM~20629868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video, real niice cars


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

NIPSEY HUSSLE LIVE SUNDAY MAY 29 2011

Club Eve
1306 N. Miami Ave
Downtown Miami, FL

Doors open: 8pm - Show Starts: 9pm-4AM!!

ALL MONEY IN "south"

FOR BOOKING & FEATURES IN THE SOUTH!!!

KDUB
213-290-3146










NIPSEY HUSSLE LIVE SUNDAY MAY 29 2011

Club Eve
1306 N. Miami Ave
Downtown Miami, FL

Doors open: 8pm - Show Starts: 9pm-4AM!!





ALL MONEY IN "south"

FOR BOOKING & FEATURES IN THE SOUTH!!!
KDUB
213-290-3146


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 29 2011, 01:38 AM~20649656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

i was down there chillin at mangos on ocean dr. n someone starting shooting. it was crazy seeing all them peepz running. good thing i was inside.


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WATSON where you at fool....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

seen this the other day now its on craigslist 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ctd/2397055179.html


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

I


> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 26 2011, 06:28 AM~20631926
> *:shhh:  :shhh:
> *


I see you been in gay land to long.......cant answer the phone.......
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 29 2011, 12:10 PM~20651709
> *seen this the other day now its on craigslist
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ctd/2397055179.html
> ...


Thats a fake ass vert by the way homeboy ! 
Str8 convertion . I went to go see it .


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@May 29 2011, 04:02 PM~20652298
> *Thats a fake ass vert by the way homeboy !
> Str8 convertion . I went to go see it .
> *


no shit a fake but was it done right


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> WATSON where you at fool....... :biggrin:


:wow::around:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

whats good fla riders


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?n...m/watch?v=tQoI1EaE20w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

50 buick, my hommie had one


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

*Another Video*





  GTA STYLE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

P78dayz said:


> Thats a fake ass vert by the way homeboy !
> Str8 convertion . I went to go see it .


 I work around there and been up close to it, if it is a fake is a damn good one, and as long as the top goes up and down who gives a shit this isn't barrett jackson


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

The new way to answer a post by replying to it is at the bottom of the one you want to qoute......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

thank god for mr ed


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


LOOKS RAW :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham said:


> GTA STYLE


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

:guns::guns::guns::guns::guns::guns:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> The new way to answer a post by replying to it is at the bottom of the one you want to qoute......


I see


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sucio138 said:


> 50 buick, my hommie had one



2 door??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> thank god for mr ed


Thats right fool.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

started messing with youtube today , check out one of my old videos lol


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

double-o said:


> started messing with youtube today , check out one of my old videos lol


gettin looseeee


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*anybody has a headunit for sale let me know. *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DRòN said:


> *anybody has a headunit for sale let me know. *


let me look i think i have some just laying around i'll just give it to you


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> no shit a fake but was it done right


I guess rigged up is your definition of "done right"


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

yea 2 door hardtop


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*INKSTINCT003*:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 500 bucks no motor no trans


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

]










:rofl::rofl:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> started messing with youtube today , check out one of my old videos lol


those gangster lesbians always got fine ass chicks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

There are currently *18 users* browsing this thread. (4 members and *14 guests*)

MISTER ED
93brougham+
COUPE DE BEAR
*damn people still dont know how to use the new layitlow.....*


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 know a good auto ac shop that has everything & repairs ? preferably in hialeah, i know about eagle but wondering if there is more?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> any1 know a good auto ac shop that has everything & repairs ? preferably in hialeah, i know about eagle but wondering if there is more?


 
theres a shop called aaa


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> There are currently *18 users* browsing this thread. (4 members and *14 guests*)
> 
> MISTER ED
> 93brougham+
> ...


for real lol


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

sweet fleet said:


> theres a shop called aaa


where at?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

sweet fleet said:


> theres a shop called aaa



yeerrrrr


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

sweet fleet said:


> theres a shop called aaa



yeerrrrr


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ON 13X7 ZENITHS...............


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> ON 13X7 ZENITHS...............


 

*MUST BE N!CE *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *MUST BE N!CE *



GRACIAS, 8 HOUR NON STOP DRIVE TO PICK THEM UP...................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looks good carlos


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> GRACIAS, 8 HOUR NON STOP DRIVE TO PICK THEM UP...................


http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/contact/


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

IIMPALAA said:


>


See we need more riders like this out and about to bring the Lowrider game back into full effect! Well that and the economy! LOL!:roflmao:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

**** FOR SALE *** 2 10 INCH ALPHA 10A EMINENCE MIDS BRAND NEW NEVER USED IN BOX WITH THE GRILLS $40EACH
2 SELINIUM D250 DRIVERS BRAND NEW NEVER USED WITH HORN ATTACHMENTS $40 EACH
CLARION EQ NEVER USED IN BOX WITH EVERYTHING $80 (786) 320-0388*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Wickeddragon68 said:


> See we need more riders like this out and about to bring the Lowrider game back into full effect! Well that and the economy! LOL!:roflmao:


 
*MORE LOWRIDERS ???????? THEY'RE COMING HOMIE....*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *MORE LOWRIDERS ???????? THEY'RE COMING HOMIE....*


when???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> when???


*AS SOON AS EVERYONES DONE WITH THEIR CARS AND BRING THEM OUT..... I SHOULD HAVE MINE OUT FOR THE MAJESTICS PICNIC....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WAIT THATS IN THREE WEEKS.....*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


nice....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


*I KNOW I KNOW..... *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *I KNOW I KNOW..... *




guess nbdy likes the new layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i need a picture of project chick does anybody have one??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> guess nbdy likes the new layitlow :biggrin:


*THEY DONT KNOW HOW TO USE IT, CAUSE I SENT YOU A FRIEND REQUEST ( LIKE MYSPACE ) AND YOU STILL HAVENT GOTTEN IT ......:twak:*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i need a picture of project chick does anybody have one??


 WOW.... thats funny I was just watching a video of it at Boomers, back in the day


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Martian said:


> WOW.... thats funny I was just watching a video of it at Boomers, back in the day


can you upload it to youtube??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> guess nbdy likes the new layitlow :biggrin:


jd what it is fool??? estas perdido....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:0 :wow:




DOUBLE-O said:


> when???



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> jd what it is fool??? estas perdido....


shit fool bored as fuk slow at work trying to save some bread n build some shit wats good with u seen ur video from memorial weekend


----------



## 1lowbird (Sep 13, 2009)

flaco its juan JR. elec. how much for the 14 7s gold? call me 786 251 7428.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Fito2drbx said:


> need to sell asap check it out on all gold daytons i got 14x7 or 22 otd both real deal stamped :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry20640474


 

pm me a price


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> pm me a price


i also have a set of 5 dayton 88 spoke 13x7s with new tires for sale or trade for some dayton, tripple golds, center golds, or anything gold on them. 13s or 14s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:wow::wow: peeling out?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IVE BEEN TRYING TO REPLY ON THIS SHIT AND I CANTTTTTT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> IVE BEEN TRYING TO REPLY ON THIS SHIT AND I CANTTTTTT


OK I GOT IT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

got a american bulldog white bot 2yr ol awesome with kids real nice but still takes care of house and also have a english bull masstiff mixed with german rott brown in color he 6month old gd with kids im giving them away cause i cant have them no more pm me if interested they are real good dogs


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


wow dumbass


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> NEXT FRIDAY THE 1ST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH



still going down dre?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/contact/


NO SHIPPING FROM THIS SELLER....................


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> NO SHIPPING FROM THIS SELLER....................


post some good pics lets see wut we missed out on


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

How much for the 88 sPoke d's?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tru2DaGame said:


> How much for the 88 sPoke d's?


as of right now im taking offers...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:my brother was building a four door but it got traded off.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> as of right now im taking offers...


PICS??



Martian said:


>


DAMN THAT CHICK IS BAD :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Martian said:


>


dammmm she sick ass fuck all i could say is wow


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Martian said:


>


dammmm she sick ass fuck all i could say is wow


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

blood bath suspension getting shipped to the chrome shop


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> blood bath suspension getting shipped to the chrome shop



:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BloodBath said:


> blood bath suspension getting shipped to the chrome shop


:thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> blood bath suspension getting shipped to the chrome shop


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got a 96 short bed gmc sierra for sale it has 305 need a clutch my mechanic says it a 5 speed very clean truck no rust asking $1500 firm give me call or text 754 2443108 need to be towed


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Martian said:


>




*IM IN LOVE.... SHES BETTER THAN SOME DUDES OUT THERE......* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hangout still going on today?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


I would usually :tears: when seeing cars crashed.................... but I think I will hold off on it now :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HANGOUT AT DRE'S CXL 'D TONIGHT...............................NO HANGOUT.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


wow i wonder how that happened


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BloodBath said:


> blood bath suspension getting shipped to the chrome shop


nice work


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Martian said:


> :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fuds hangout tonight .

here is a map 

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?h...0b02e,South+Miami,+FL&cid=6000202793534539001


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> fuds hangout tonight .
> 
> here is a map
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/place?h...0b02e,South+Miami,+FL&cid=6000202793534539001


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*CUTLASSRHYDER-JD*:wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*93brougham*+:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

SHORTY84 said:


> *93brougham*+:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:



Que vuelta nague


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> fuds hangout tonight .
> 
> here is a map
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/place?h...0b02e,South+Miami,+FL&cid=6000202793534539001


see you there, follow the yellow brick road.......................


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

$180


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD*:wave:


Wats Gd short esta perdido fool


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ill be out there in Homestead in the a.m. to pic up some goodies.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> see you there, follow the yellow brick road.......................


pincho nazi


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

whats up miami?

mejestics picnic is a couple of weeks..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for 25th street for coming all the way down south for fuds/betty's :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

hood_starra said:


> wow i wonder how that happened


 dam dog good ol days


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO SELLS REPLACEMENT INNER LIPS FOR FORGIATO RIMS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> one time for 25th street for coming all the way down south for fuds/betty's :thumbsup::thumbsup:


ANYTHING FOR PINCHO MAN......................POST THEM PICS UP.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


who dat is ??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


i don't know about this one , looks too much like prince


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i don't know about this one , looks too much like prince


for real..............the only dancer that showed up early.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 DAYUM SHE GOT A BANGIN ASS


IIMPALAA said:


>


PJ IS THE SHIT........ :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]



[/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Anybody needs g-body pillow seats front and back electric motor works fine. Pm me for more info


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


lol


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Damn it man!!!WHO DAT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:thumbsup::yes:


DOUBLE-O said:


> who dat is ??


Can you say thick.....Double


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

WORKING NIGHT AND DAY MAKING SURE THIS SHOW IS ONE OF THE BADDEST LOWRIDER SHOWS LOS ANGELES HAS SEEN. WHERE MAKING HISTORY IT'S BEEN 30YRS AND WE WANT THIS SHOW TO BE THE ONE OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA REMEMBERS AND LEAVES A LASTING IMPRESSION AS ONE OF THE MAS CHINGONES  . [/SIZE]
LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN PERSON. LA GENTES CONFIRMATIONS ARE ON THE WAY.







:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Overhead shot of the VCCA/Felix Chevrolet show.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SO AFTER LIKE 10 YEARS OR SO..... I DECIDE TO PICK UP AND PAPER AND PENCIL... SEEM LIKE ONCE YOU LEARN SOMETHING YOU'LL NEVER FORGET... THIS IS ALSO THE NICKNAME OF MY CAR* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *SO AFTER LIKE 10 YEARS OR SO..... I DECIDE TO PICK UP AND PAPER AND PENCIL... SEEM LIKE ONCE YOU LEARN SOMETHING YOU'LL NEVER FORGET... THIS IS ALSO THE NICKNAME OF MY CAR* :thumbsup::thumbsup:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


>


Damn this pic got me thirsty as fuck


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


colombiana ???


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

does anyone have any g body doors??? doesn't matter the condition.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CHANGE IS GOOD......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> CHANGE IS GOOD......


OBAMA..


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


lol thats crazy


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> OBAMA..


:twak::twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

caprice ridah said:


> i got a 96 short bed gmc sierra for sale it has 305 need a clutch my mechanic says it a 5 speed very clean truck no rust asking $1500 firm give me call or text 754 2443108 need to be towed


bump


----------



## nano305 (May 9, 2006)

*zenith knock offs for sale let me now 305-283-7890*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

caprice ridah said:


> bump


no thanks........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nano305 said:


>


 
NO OFFENSE AND DONT GET MAD BUT THAT SAYS WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:yes:


MISTER ED said:


> NO OFFENSE AND DONT GET MAD BUT THAT SAYS WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*BACK SEAT FOR G-BODY $150 FIRM (786)320-0388*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

nano305 said:


>


How much?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Made You A Hater said:


>


:wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *SO AFTER LIKE 10 YEARS OR SO..... I DECIDE TO PICK UP AND PAPER AND PENCIL... SEEM LIKE ONCE YOU LEARN SOMETHING YOU'LL NEVER FORGET... THIS IS ALSO THE NICKNAME OF MY CAR* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


lookin real good!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Made You A Hater said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


>


:wave:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

first drive thanks to my brother and Willy and ***** from Classic Angels for extending my driveshaft


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Made You A Hater said:


>


:0 uh oh :sprint:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Hialeah56 said:


> first drive thanks to my brother and Willy and ***** from Classic Angels for extending my driveshaft


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


> :twak::twak:


x2 ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

Made You A Hater said:


>


super clean bro


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:
Sick dude.....soon we will be cruising!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Hialeah56 said:


> first drive thanks to my brother and Willy and ***** from Classic Angels for extending my driveshaft


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:Sick dude.....soon we will be cruising!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED*
INKSTINCT003+
lalo22
Made You A Hater
Tru2DaGame+
:nicoderm::nicoderm::wave::wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

congrats man, let me know so we can cruise


Hialeah56 said:


> first drive thanks to my brother and Willy and ***** from Classic Angels for extending my driveshaft


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[/


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE TROUBLE.........


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:Sick dude.....soon we will be cruising!


  just a few little things more and its on the street


sucio138 said:


> congrats man, let me know so we can cruise


thanks, will do


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

tight work homie and like the new look on ur seatuffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

For Sale 3000


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

i have the passenger door and more parts hit me up(786)250-9698 or pm


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this bitch mad dead , who's all going to the majestics picnic . i wanna see some cars hoping out there .


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

*Anyone here in south florida wanna use your car in a photoshoot this weekend...i have cars just want to add some extras and showcase some other peoples cars..! INBOX me...!*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

SHORTY84 said:


> :wave:


wussup bro, got them sent out today, should be there Saturday or Monday 


sour diesel said:


> :0 uh oh :sprint:


thats what Im saying hno: hno: :yessad:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

viejitos miami said:


> tight work homie and like the new look on ur seatuffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> this bitch mad dead , who's all going to the majestics picnic . i wanna see some cars hoping out there .


]]







[/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


:wow: the rear of that elco gets down!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

real booty hop...............


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> [/


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THIS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE SIR


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


DOUBLE-O said:


> this bitch mad dead , who's all going to the majestics picnic . i wanna see some cars hoping out there .


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmaoinche lloron


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## HATERADE! (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdnR5-dfFzw


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

GOT A GRANDNATIONAL PROJECT FOR SALE OR TRADE PM ME OR TEXT! 786-285-4103
:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Tru2DaGame said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Tru2DaGame said:


>


*WHY THE BLACK AND WHITE PICS??????? :dunno::dunno:*



:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Made You A Hater said:


>


 Slow down whiteboi you killen em:yes::yes:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

couple stuff for sale 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ele/2420602127.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2415042589.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/s... 6500 or trade, 92' gmc suburban(police intercepter) on 20's black and chrome, with 99' interior, body drop and lays frame, black out gray in, army fatigue bumpers and top rack, 0% tint all around, 30% front, police sirens and horn, LED strobe lights front and back, rebuilt engine and tranny with about 4500 miles, a/c, 4 10' pb 2400w mono block power acoustics, notched and reinforced(front to back) frame and cross member, 4 switches, 10 gal tank monster compressor, all power wires, air lines ran through the frame nothin exposed, wooden back deck layed over 1in. plexi-glass over 1x1in box tubing for support, the truck is done right so if u have some i might want or interested in a purchase get at me... 7862580183 Q!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DAMN THAT SH!T LOOKS N!CE*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *WHY THE BLACK AND WHITE PICS??????? :dunno::dunno:*
> 
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:


Don't ask questions you don't want the answer to!?


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Need Pro Hopper motor ASAP!...:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


nice.............y con comida gratis :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Don't ask questions you don't want the answer to!?


 
*damn dawg i was just kidding you aint have to take it personal....*


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

Made You A Hater said:


>


nice 22s :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


LOOKING GOOD, WISH I COULD GO BUT THAT IS LRM SHOW IN DALLAS DATE ALSO. TAKE PICS AND HAVE GOODTIMES HOMIES


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxjx6eRHv28&feature=related
Check this out guys!!!!!


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

ss parts anyone? lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX9ulcpGp-w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

*For Sale: 1998 Lincoln Town Car $3500 O.B.O. 125000 miles* Call Gaby at 786-499-3599


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDNoVkO8Sxc


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


>


 real nice homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2430735379.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

throwback


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>





DOUBLE-O said:


> throwback


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

LOOK AT THIS GUY
































WHAT A DISGRACE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 

*I LIKE IT THATS REALLY DROPPED :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *I LIKE IT THATS REALLY DROPPED :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


concrete bags........................................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> concrete bags........................................


*I BELIEVE YOU TOO..... IF I DIDNT KNOW ANY BETTER WINK WINK *


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


MIAMI G-BODY`S uffin:uffin:uffin::h5:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (*5 members and 14 guests*)

*Lowridergame305*
*Bowtie South*
*ROLLIN LUXURY*
*rudelac*
*Tru2DaGame*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Martian said:


>


....................lots of bags.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Martian said:


>


seeing the batts & noids.... its juiced now! congrats this 64 is bad!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

?viejitos miami fl hitting the streets soon


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

bad ass i like it nice flames


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 BAD ASS:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*anybody have any 2 wing knockoffs gold or chrome clean and in good shape hot me up!!*


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Made You A Hater
Da Beast21
FUCQH8RS:wave::wave:


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Just got the ok from Joe Ray @ Lowrider Magazine to cover the GoodTimes CC Picnic. Bring em out!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MAAANDO said:


> Just got the ok from Joe Ray @ Lowrider Magazine to cover the GoodTimes CC Picnic. Bring em out!


CONGRATS BOY......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)
93brougham lowrider79* ninty6 lincoln+*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MAAANDO said:


> Just got the ok from Joe Ray @ Lowrider Magazine to cover the GoodTimes CC Picnic. Bring em out!


NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

you are the man maando
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if anybody need soda blasting call for price 1-2 days job call for info


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZAelpe7KBQ


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

clean homie tight work


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Diosito santo:wow:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Getting ready


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 6 guests)
93brougham Da Beast21 *IN YA MOUF+* Lac-of-Respect Tru2DaGame

:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Getting ready


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

*OK.. THERE WILL BE A HANGOUT NOT THIS FRIDAY, THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY (24TH) AT THE SHOP.. WE HAVENT HAD ONE IN A WHILE. LAST ONE WAS CANCELLED CAUSE I HAD TO CLOSE EARLY.. AND AS LONG AS THE SHOP IS OPEN , THE COPS WONT MESS WITH US.. LETS BRING EM OUT... *


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

93brougham said:


> There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 6 guests)
> 93brougham Da Beast21 *IN YA MOUF* Lac-of-Respect Tru2DaGame
> 
> :wave:


whats good bro..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


nice work


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

IN YA MOUF said:


> whats good bro..



reading.................................................................................reading.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

administrator.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*THROWBACKS*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Made You a Hater 

The King of OPA LOCKA


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 0 guests)
*93brougham DRòN ninty6 lincoln+ *Tru2DaGame tru6lu305


a myms?


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Lmaoo! Kiss thee ringtones of thee Don!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

R.I.P. June 16, 1971 -September 13, 1996 (40) The Greatest 



http://www.xlurbanmedia.com/blogs/b...shooter-finally-steps-forward-to-admit-guilt/


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Lmaoo! Kiss thee ringtones of thee Don!



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> R.I.P. June 16, 1971 -September 13, 1996 (40) The Greatest
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xlurbanmedia.com/blogs/b...shooter-finally-steps-forward-to-admit-guilt/


 
*THE REAL FIRST BLACK GHETTO PRESIDENT :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[/


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *THE REAL FIRST BLACK GHETTO PRESIDENT :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUICED96 (Aug 29, 2009)

$4.500 OBO !!!


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

Does any body know who is encharge of the majestics picnic please let me know pm me thanks


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a set of CLEAN 14 x 7's...with or without tires but with knockoffs & adapters. They have to be clean. Can be gold, chrome, or anything...no colors. let me know. cash in hand.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone got some bottom a arms reinforced and molded for sale?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

this flyer is outdated he said he changed the registration(pre-reg also) to five(5) bucks, and 5 for spectators also. idk bout vendors he said to call for a good price idk.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2437817471.html


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*INKSTINCT003*:nicoderm:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SHORTY84 said:


> *INKSTINCT003*:nicoderm:


YOOOOOOO


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## mr dade county (Mar 24, 2010)

95 t.c. presidential very clen inside and out with 24" wheels, no rips on the seats, a/c, no over heating, engine and tranny serviced every 3mths, 6 pioneer 12's on a power acoustics 3000 db mono, pioneer d.s.p, cd player, h.i.d's and if u have something u want to trade get at me... CHRIS 3052188908!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

RollinX151 said:


> I'm looking for a set of CLEAN 14 x 7's...with or without tires but with knockoffs & adapters. They have to be clean. Can be gold, chrome, or anything...no colors. let me know. cash in hand.


individualsbox on here has a palet of new rims, Tim, hes in orlando


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Anyone got some bottom a arms reinforced and molded for sale?


i got a set of upper and lowers...​


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

anyone parting out a 65 or 66 impala i need the ignition switch thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RAW


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> RAW





IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup::worship:


i appreciate it! thanx


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


I DON'T EVEN GET ON THIS SHITTT ANYMORE BUT I HAD TO LOGIN TO REPLY TO THIS.....FUCKIN PROPS HOMIE THAT SHIT RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW P.S. HAPPY FATHERS DAY O.G.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*slash


NICE PICS!!!!
*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


Nice work!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


Little Brother Shittin on them early! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


Dammmmnnn.. That came out niceeeee


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day to all.......


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:



LOOKS RAW!!! I WANNA SEE IT IN THE SUN! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

happy fathers day to all the dads on layitlow wish yall the best


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy Father's Day to all


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thakz homie, how u been.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy Fathers day to the dads


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Happy Father's Day homies


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


You can't go wrong w/ the green and gold.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Getting ready


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I DON'T EVEN GET ON THIS SHITTT ANYMORE BUT I HAD TO LOGIN TO REPLY TO THIS.....FUCKIN PROPS HOMIE THAT SHIT RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW P.S. HAPPY FATHERS DAY O.G.





KAKALAK said:


> Nice work!





Lac-of-Respect said:


> Little Brother Shittin on them early! :thumbsup:





INKSTINCT003 said:


> Dammmmnnn.. That came out niceeeee





CADILLAC D said:


> LOOKS RAW!!! I WANNA SEE IT IN THE SUN! :biggrin:





2-Face '64 said:


> You can't go wrong w/ the green and gold.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



thanx alot guys! i appreciate it


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

FOR SALE


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

bored testing the new fan


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

SWITCHITTER said:


> FOR SALE


:thumbsdown::nosad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:



Thats hot JAY...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


Beautiful Jay!!!A Trophy and A Memory Wrapped in One.....Nice


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Chulow said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

*95 Blubble*

1995 Chevy Caprice everything works 165k miles engine is like new transmission was rebuilt less than 5k miles ago paint is good wit pinstripes inside is all white except headliner and carpet has fiberglass dash has E & G classics billet house grill, nardy oak steering wheel has remote start...car has barely hit the streets I've owned it in the 3 years I've had it I've put under 3k miles on it..has 3 pumps (piston pump to the front) 6 new batteries..car is reinforced almost everything is either painted or chrome car has no issues only selling kuz i don't use it so rather sell it to someone that's going to enjoy it before i let it go to shit in my front yard...call or email me only if u got the cash in hand i wont entertain tire kickers car is real nice i want $5,800 for it if you don't have that save your change n build something else my cell 786-302-4521.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:wow: FUCKING HARD


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> :wow: FUCKING HARD


That avatar is funny as fuck......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


she is exceptional :worship:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Need a BCM computer for my 1994 fleetwood anybody!!!Holla


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

looking for a BCM computer for my 94 fleetwood anybody hit me up:banghead::banghead:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 Fuckn hard


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


> Thats hot JAY...





FUCQH8RS said:


> Beautiful Jay!!!A Trophy and A Memory Wrapped in One.....Nice


:thumbsup:
thanx alot fellas!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Need a BCM computer for my 1994 fleetwood anybody!!!Holla


Hit up 305lacs. His number is 786-457-6264 text him first he might have it... Good luck


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


 DAMN J THAT BITCH CAME OUT BAD AS FUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

JUST GOT BACK FROM VEGAS I HIT UP THE ROYALS CAR CLUB PICNIC OUT THERE SO HERES A FEW PICTURES . .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice pics roly!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


NICE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> nice pics roly!!


thanks my brutha. i sent you some from the phone while i was out there


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> That avatar is funny as fuck......


  i thought so too


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
93brougham* 94Fleetwoodswangin*

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> JUST GOT BACK FROM VEGAS I HIT UP THE ROYALS CAR CLUB PICNIC OUT THERE SO HERES A FEW PICTURES . .
> View attachment 326492
> View attachment 326483
> View attachment 326484
> ...












love that two door 90


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

Fleetwood 305 said:


> 1984 FLEETWOOD FOR TRADE OR MAKE CASH OFFERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STILL FOR TRADE OR SALE PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> love that two door 90


yessssssirrrr that bitch is gangsta as fuck


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:


lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Hit up 305lacs. His number is 786-457-6264 text him first he might have it... Good luck


*THANKS MISTER ED!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

305-lacs said:


> *THANKS MISTER ED!!:thumbsup:*


 

:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Hit up 305lacs. His number is 786-457-6264 text him first he might have it... Good luck


Thanx Mr.Ed...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Thanx Mr.Ed...


*ANYTIME AND ANYTHING TO HELP OUT ANOTHER LOWRIDER...... WE GOTTA KEEP THIS GAME GOING AND UNIFY IT.... :thumbsup:*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *ANYTIME AND ANYTHING TO HELP OUT ANOTHER LOWRIDER...... WE GOTTA KEEP THIS GAME GOING AND UNIFY IT.... :thumbsup:*


Finally someone speaking the truth cause its some selfish ass people in this world and they full of hate.
Jus trying to make it to my clubs picnic and support the movement...Bet Dat up


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

Am trying to take my ice cream truck that has some 14 inch gold wires to the majestics picnic this sunday am trying to see who is in charge of it if any body knows who is please let me know asap thanks..........


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Need a BCM computer for my 1994 fleetwood anybody!!!Holla


they got this at u pull it!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

str8lowriding said:


> they got this at u pull it!!!
> 
> View attachment 326744


 
in DAVIE.....


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


> in DAVIE.....


yeah!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

str8lowriding said:


> they got this at u pull it!!!
> 
> View attachment 326744


:0:0:0:0:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

str8lowriding said:


> yeah!!!


OH MY BAD I MEANT IT AS I WAS THERE SO I KNOW ITS IN DAVIE.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


she can bend over and hike the ball to me all day and night....... :fool2:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Need 13" tires asap....cash on hand....5.20s or any other make


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OHH SHITTT..


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure codeine coming


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Tru2DaGame said:


> Pure codeine coming
> :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OHH SHITTT..


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

FUCQH8RS said:


> :thumbsup:


THAT'S TIGHT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yes lawd :biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OHH SHITTT..


 That Regal is tight!! 
Where do I find those grills?? I been looking for a looooooong time.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Last picture until the car is completely done


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Last picture until the car is completely done


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Last picture until the car is completely done


:thumbsup::thumbsuputtin in work


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Last picture until the car is completely done


*BAD ASS BRO....*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*not lowriders but they are clean from dubz topic*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*A FEW THROWBACKS*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

*WHAT UP MIAMI JUST DROPPING IN TO SHOW SOME LUV. *


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *BAD ASS BRO....*


Thanks we trying


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

See y'all Sunday!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> See y'all Sunday!


My dawg Eric laying it down for us this week


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FUCQH8RS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FUCQH8RS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> See y'all Sunday!


good job polishn eric:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> See y'all Sunday!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice pic


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

ISLANDERS C.C checkin in!!! Wanted to go to the majestics c.c picnic but I leave Saturday at 4pm outta ft luaterdale. TTT for miami


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Anything goin on before then?


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

IS ANYBODY LOOKIN 4 THE LT-1 (5.7L) ENGINE OR 4L60E TRANNY?? 
IT HAS NEW WATER, BELT, NEW REBUILD A/C COMPRESSOR, SPARK PLUGS WIT WIRES,
AND NEW DISTRIBUTOR ROTOR. ENGINE & TRANNY ARE STILL IN THE VEHICLE.
HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED & U CAN HEAR THE ENGINE RUNS.
106K MILES ON IT. LMK.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

kindo said:


> Anything goin on before then?


Hangout tonight Tower shops (UNIVERSITY DRIVE AND 595 in the Home Depot parking lot) and at Dre's.....................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 
STARTING @ 8 PM....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> STARTING @ 8 PM....


Someone post up the address for all the visitors from out of town, here for the Big M picnic.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Inkstinct Tattoo Hangout at 15992 nw 27 ave miami gardens


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody got some 175/70/14s on deck ?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Made You A Hater said:


> anybody got some 175/70/14s on deck ?


Got mine today from Gripston.com. Call them up. 1-800-956-7760. $265-$270 shipped.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

4 DOOR CUTTY :barf: NO GOOD NO GOOD NO GOOD


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> Got mine today from Gripston.com. Call them up. 1-800-956-7760. $265-$270 shipped.


wanna sell em ?


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

STILL FOR SALE 3K FIRM CALL OR TEX 7863597240 runs perfect cold a/c willing to trade for a lil low key and cash


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

On ocean dr gettin faded right now. Changed my flight till Sunday so it looks like I will make it to the picnic... All I see is donks and high end cars out here


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Made You A Hater said:


> wanna sell em ?


Not really, dn't want to risk them not having anymore.


----------



## grand_hustler123 (Jun 24, 2011)

lookin for some 13x7


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone have a pair of 3 or 3.5 ton Full stacks? Let me know. Looking for local so I don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307398-Sour-Diesel-cybershot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> Anyone have a pair of 3 or 3.5 ton Full stacks? Let me know. Looking for local so I don't have to pay for shipping.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

OVERRATED said:


> 4 DOOR CUTTY :barf: NO GOOD NO GOOD NO GOOD


:uh::uh: AND THE HATERS CANT STAND IT!!!!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

lowbikeon20z said:


> :uh::uh: AND THE HATERS CANT STAND IT!!!!!!


They can't believe it!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

They ain't gon stand this either!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ROLL CALL


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Chulow said:


> ROLL CALL


:yes:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> They ain't gon stand this either!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> They ain't gon stand this either!


Shit you jumped on that truck quick man :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

RollinX151 said:


> Anyone have a pair of 3 or 3.5 ton Full stacks? Let me know. Looking for local so I don't have to pay for shipping.


ttt


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

at u pick!!! good shell top:biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

RollinX151 said:


> Shit you jumped on that truck quick man :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


 Thanks


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Bet that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

str8lowriding said:


> at u pick!!! good shell top:biggrin:


:0 :0 :0


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> They ain't gon stand this either!


:0 the last don


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

str8lowriding said:


> at u pick!!! good shell top:biggrin:



Where the hell is that i went to davie u pull it and there was no big body there....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> They ain't gon stand this either!


Looks bad as fuck dawg.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Ooops i just read it good.... Its at u pick....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> They ain't gon stand this either!


looking good homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

The regulator


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

Tru2DaGame said:


> The regulator


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Tru2DaGame said:


> The regulator


nice ass fuk i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[/


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/2462794277.html

shit my old lincoln has been tossed around....that bitch is getting beat up. lol


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Tru2DaGame said:


> The regulator


That's good to go!!!


----------



## PUROLOWS84MC (Apr 27, 2007)

purolows is at pt's , wheres everybody at ?


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

No one out here


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Majestics is running a little late to our picnic ...... we coming. uffin:


----------



## kindo (Mar 30, 2010)

Got a plane to catch and ur camera man just left. Peace out Miami lookin forward to seein pics later. Hopefully


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

We on tge way


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

We on tge way


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Have fun guys.......


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

shout out to yall who showed


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

today................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

SWIFT C.C WENT SQUADED :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

when u see whips on the pike u kno their done right :thumbsup::yes: SWIFT C.C


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

........


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Trick or treat


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Trick or treat


my fucking account doesn't work, so I had to start over.........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Before the picnic.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 23 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 9 guests)
93brougham cyclopes98 majikmike0118 monte24 *ninty6 lincoln+* *SHORTY84+* sickassscion sour diesel Tru2DaGame


:wave::wave:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Before the picnic.


Wtf....lmao....


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Before the picnic.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lmaoooo


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

sickassscion said:


> Wtf....lmao....


lmaooooooo


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

sickassscion said:


> Wtf....lmao....


lmaooooooo


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

*SECOND TO NONE*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

grand_hustler123 said:


> lookin for some 13x7


 nice name


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

second 2none eddie said:


>


:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

grand_hustler123 said:


> lookin for some 13x7


I got 5...............13x7 supremes, FOR SALE.


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

SWIFT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdWuGrIuygM


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> nice name


 * Yea but ***** would never be like you homie there only one grand hustle every one else well you know just wanna be da real deal*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 PROPS LUIS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 PROPS...YOU DID A NICE JOB WITH A SHORT LIL TIME..IT'S JUICE


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham said:


> There are currently 23 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 9 guests)
> 93brougham cyclopes98 majikmike0118 monte24 *ninty6 lincoln+* *SHORTY84+* sickassscion sour diesel Tru2DaGame
> 
> 
> :wave::wave:


:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

monte24 said:


>


 RAWW AS PICS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

second 2none eddie said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:IM FEELING THIS BITCH HERE...SHE SEXY MUCH PROPS


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

monte24 said:


>


 nice pic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Before the picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


~Majestics~ Doing it One Mo Gin!!! :naughty:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

slash said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*MAJESTICS PICNIC*

THANKS TO ALL WHO SHOWED TO THE MAJESTICS MIAMI PICNIC......
IT WAS GOOD TO SEE ALL THE CARS OUT AND SHININ THANKS AGAIN:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

slash said:


>


Seen the process being done the finished project came hard!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

USO Miami representing decently at the Majestic's Miami picnic!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Before the picnic.


IMA GET YOU AND STEPHEN BACK FOR THIS


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Everybody looked good out there........................


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good pics!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Had fun yesterday..hopefully we have a rideout soon...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ride outs in november, but remember GOODTIMES is AUG. 28*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

SWIFT said:


>


all the cars in SWIFT was lookin real good out there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

tru6lu305 said:


> USO Miami representing decently at the Majestic's Miami picnic!!!


Yes, USO did come out very nice! and thanx for coming


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Yes, USO did come out very nice! and thanx for coming


no prob cuz yall represented for us at our picnic so we only returning the favor...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:IM FEELING THIS BITCH HERE...SHE SEXY MUCH PROPS


THANX


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:IM FEELING THIS BITCH HERE...SHE SEXY MUCH PROPS


THANX


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:IM FEELING THIS BITCH HERE...SHE SEXY MUCH PROPS


THANX


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SWIFT said:


>


swift looking real good love the box chevys hardest 2 ive seen so far:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

sickassscion said:


>


lol, bro what happen to not juicing it? lol looks good. what size rims and tire you runnin though?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sickassscion said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:lookn good


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Got these 13s for sale, came off my old truck $200 firm great tires.
Call me or text me 786-444-4997


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> lol, bro what happen to not juicing it? lol looks good. what size rims and tire you runnin though?


bro i got talked into doing it.so i juiced it and patterned it out alil...not no big thing but good enough so i can enjoy it...i just got them rims..not realy happy with the tire..i need some alil less balloon lookin...lmao..


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:lookn good


Thanx benny...i dont get so many thumbsup on this bs website...thanx again homie....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> bro i got talked into doing it.so i juiced it and patterned it out alil...not no big thing but good enough so i can enjoy it...i just got them rims..not realy happy with the tire..i need some alil less balloon lookin...lmao..


Looks good though. I remember you told me when you had bought everything when you used to work in Palm Ave. Get the 175 70 14's. I know you used to get the 185's but you got juice now and the 175 70's roll good and look good. Call Gripston, they got the Hankook's Mileage Plus at a good price shipped. 1-800-956-7760....add me on facebook, I sent you a request bro.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

K..my fb is acting up...thanks for everything homie...


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

OVERRATED said:


> THANX


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sickassscion said:


> Thanx benny...i dont get so many thumbsup on this bs website...thanx again homie....


 no problem fam. u dont need thumbsup bro u do ur thing thats what matters n the rep the fam :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> View attachment 329222
> View attachment 329226
> View attachment 329231
> View attachment 329227
> ...


that 2 door big body looking raw ass fuck...and the stroller is on point...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

slash said:


>


good lookin out slash for the pic....keep up the good work...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

tru6lu305 said:


> USO Miami representing decently at the Majestic's Miami picnic!!!


 Yall Boyz came thru decent we appreciate it,yall looked real good


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

slash said:


>


*YO CLAUDIO YOUR REGAL CAME OUT HARD AS FUCK LOCO....*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *YO CLAUDIO YOUR REGAL CAME OUT HARD AS FUCK LOCO....*


A lot of late night right here to get that bitch out


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Big Ups on the Red Impala from USO Coming out on the Rick Ross 9 Piece Video


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> Big Ups on the Red Impala from USO Coming out on the Rick Ross 9 Piece Video


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2465037109.html


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


>


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

a few pics i took


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Unique84 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice pix Puro Orgullo.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Unique84 said:


> Nice pix Puro Orgullo.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


had to go to the walmart to develop and scan lol i dnt have the hi tech stuff like jerry and u lol did u find a tire yet


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sickassscion said:


> that 2 door big body looking raw ass fuck...and the *stroller is on point*...


thanx bro! linc lookin good aswell


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx bro! linc lookin good aswell


Thanx bro..just trying to keep it clean...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

slash said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

20in all gold dayton's with vogue for sell........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cars were lookin gooood!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Getting down


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THOUGHT YOU SA!D YOU WASNT POST!NG NO MORE P!CS......JUST K!DD!NG LOOK!NG GOOD :thumbsup:*


----------



## edgar macias (Jun 28, 2011)

how much for ur 13s and da continental kit homie


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *THOUGHT YOU SA!D YOU WASNT POST!NG NO MORE P!CS......JUST K!DD!NG LOOK!NG GOOD :thumbsup:*


Naw I ain't posting the final product though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*PURO ORGULLO 89* 









nice pics man


----------



## GA85regal (May 11, 2010)




----------



## GA85regal (May 11, 2010)

who is the owner of this regal?????


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

GA85regal said:


> who is the owner of this regal?????


Claudio his s.n is que la verga


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

64 Chevy Impala... fully rebuilt 283, 2 speed power glide... all matching numbers, and im the second owner... no a/c... 100% clean... Aaaaaand this is the only 64, with this interior special made... car has no rust, yes no rust...
New - paint, carpet, door and trunk locks, tissue box, grill, lights(front and back), interior, hood, trunk, chrome strips, exhaust, skirts, all chrome pieces, mirrors(door and rear view), door handles, etc...
14's O.G. Wires, tires Hankook 175/70/14 
Old - the car... 20k... if u interested hit me up Q! 7862580183


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

*lincoln*



FUCQH8RS said:


> Seen the process being done the finished project came hard!!


thanx my ***** :thumbsup:but not done yet still needs wetsand and buff and some more stripeing ................


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *PURO ORGULLO 89*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> thanks bro


Anytime


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


>


:wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Tru2DaGame said:


>


*OH BOY.... *


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

EXECUTION said:


>


Still up for a trip to Orlando for some work? DAM nice work!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

Tru2DaGame said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


old school the hulk rite


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


>


 Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn you did that towncar str8 up props!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

slash said:


>


:wow::wow: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

hey guys I need 4 new tires 155/80/13 white wall... my local stores only have black wall ....
I stay in the broward area - tex me 954-709-1637


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

brian84corvette said:


> hey guys I need 4 new tires 155/80/13 white wall... my local stores only have black wall ....
> I stay in the broward area - tex me 954-709-1637


 call red's


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

brian84corvette said:


> hey guys I need 4 new tires 155/80/13 white wall... my local stores only have black wall ....
> I stay in the broward area - tex me 954-709-1637


Call value tire in Hollywood...............954-987-1405, they should have them.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got this today! To remove or put on 2 wing knock offs (also has for 3 wing). Quality product, got it from a guy on here, Classic Customs.


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr im bak on this shyt was confusing when they changed the whole setup of the forum


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

anybody got stock wheels for a box chevy i only need 2 but holla at me if u kno plz tryin to put my 90 caps on already god dammmmnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Ain't nothing like seeing that botch in person


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GIVE ME PERMISSION AND ILL STOP BY.....


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Just gotta keep it low key lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:naughty::shh::shh::shh::shh::naughty:

*I'LL LEAVE THE CAMERA AT HOME.....*


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn you did that towncar str8 up props!!!!


yes sir my brotha :yes: and some more thats comin :biggrin: ....... how u been bro


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

knocking out another one like a :ninja:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

jelly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> jelly!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

a lil close up :nicoderm:










the undisputed champ with the new lockup .........


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Looking good Homie Dee just left my crib nice work on the Linc Homie that bitch came out hard 





EXECUTION said:


> a lil close up :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> a lil close up :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> Looking good Homie Dee just left my crib nice work on the Linc Homie that bitch came out hard


thanks homie , still needs to get wetsand &buffed for the finished product


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> yes sir my brotha :yes: and some more thats comin :biggrin: ....... how u been bro


Keep doing your thing the work speaks for it self!!!

I'm str8 vibe in working bless for having a job cuz shit crazy out here...I been keeping lowkey away from a lot of this car stuff...I took all my batteries/pumps out of my car cuz I wanted to junk my car(get a stock car) str8 up like 3 weeks or a month I even had calld a tow truck but my lady told me some real shit and anyways her having that talk with me really got me wanting to work on get it the way I want it...batteries back in the car..pump's motors,wire's and other shit here in my room car not even clicking but fuck it I'll her clicking soon plus i still got get it repaint and new doors Smh...I been building model cars heavy tho and working out trying to get my body were I was in high school SmH how i let food get the best of me ...Im 24 and I'm looking at stuff/life in a different way ant got time for the b.s. stuff no more anyways be easy O.G....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> a lil close up :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Keep doing your thing the work speaks for it self!!!
> 
> I'm str8 vibe in working bless for having a job cuz shit crazy out here...I been keeping lowkey away from a lot of this car stuff...I took all my batteries/pumps out of my car cuz I wanted to junk my car(get a stock car) str8 up like 3 weeks or a month I even had calld a tow truck but my lady told me some real shit and anyways her having that talk with me really got me wanting to work on get it the way I want it...batteries back in the car..pump's motors,wire's and other shit here in my room car not even clicking but fuck it I'll her clicking soon plus i still got get it repaint and new doors Smh...I been building model cars heavy tho and working out trying to get my body were I was in high school SmH how i let food get the best of me ...Im 24 and I'm looking at stuff/life in a different way ant got time for the b.s. stuff no more anyways be easy O.G....


 a lot of ****** out here aint got shit but r the first to talk shit about the next man and judge people with out even knowing them , so do what I do smile while u takin a shit and wipe your ass with them fools
.... Just keep doin your thang and if u everv need anything holla at me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> a lil close up :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::worship:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Keep doing your thing the work speaks for it self!!!
> 
> I'm str8 vibe in working bless for having a job cuz shit crazy out here...I been keeping lowkey away from a lot of this car stuff...I took all my batteries/pumps out of my car cuz I wanted to junk my car(get a stock car) str8 up like 3 weeks or a month I even had calld a tow truck but my lady told me some real shit and anyways her having that talk with me really got me wanting to work on get it the way I want it...batteries back in the car..pump's motors,wire's and other shit here in my room car not even clicking but fuck it I'll her clicking soon plus i still got get it repaint and new doors Smh...I been building model cars heavy tho and working out trying to get my body were I was in high school SmH how i let food get the best of me ...Im 24 and I'm looking at stuff/life in a different way ant got time for the b.s. stuff no more anyways be easy O.G....


Wats wus good bruh....I jus read your comment and its speaks strongly of what life is 
about.If anyone understands lowrding and car clubs it has a history that relates deeper than kandy in chrome and stuntin.The sport has evolved over diffferent years by standards=paint jobs,modifications,hydraulics,and custom parts and accessories.But one thing I feel a lot of individuals have lost sight in this sport and in our lifes outside of the sport is respect and helping a lending hand when needed.Family,making a life for yourself and being a man comes before a car.Without any of those entities how can you build anything, and feel good about shitting on someone or leaving your family without and say look at me.Thats jus plain selfish.A lot of people fall back from the game because some things are jus more important(house,crib,career) than looking good for a few hours at the beach or stuntin on a nucca.When u are making the finances and your home is stable.Life is so good...Now its time to play with the toys.When the low low is done at the crib where you pay bills,n the fam is well taken care of.Then you ride it with pride and enjoy it with the people who care about you and helped lend a hand to make it happen.Thats when you figure out whos a hater and whos your family.Always remember put the G.O.D and family first and your blessings will keep coming homie.Never let anyone discourage you from wanting to accomplish your goals.Do you, and let the people who try to bring you down take a back seat to your success of moving forward.:thumbsup:Im jus saying


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Wats wus good bruh....I jus read your comment and its speaks strongly of what life is
> about.If anyone understands lowrding and car clubs it has a history that relates deeper than kandy in chrome and stuntin.The sport has evolved over diffferent years by standards=paint jobs,modifications,hydraulics,and custom parts and accessories.But one thing I feel a lot of individuals have lost sight in this sport and in our lifes outside of the sport is respect and helping a lending hand when needed.Family,making a life for yourself and being a man comes before a car.Without any of those entities how can you build anything, and feel good about shitting on someone or leaving your family without and say look at me.Thats jus plain selfish.A lot of people fall back from the game because some things are jus more important(house,crib,career) than looking good for a few hours at the beach or stuntin on a nucca.When u are making the finances and your home is stable.Life is so good...Now its time to play with the toys.When the low low is done at the crib where you pay bills,n the fam is well taken care of.Then you ride it with pride and enjoy it with the people who care about you and helped lend a hand to make it happen.Thats when you figure out whos a hater and whos your family.Always remember put the G.O.D and family first and your blessings will keep coming homie.Never let anyone discourage you from wanting to accomplish your goals.Do you, and let the people who try to bring you down take a back seat to your success of moving forward.:thumbsup:Im jus saying


CAN I GET AN AMEN..........................


AMEN :worship::worship:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Wats wus good bruh....I jus read your comment and its speaks strongly of what life is
> about.If anyone understands lowrding and car clubs it has a history that relates deeper than kandy in chrome and stuntin.The sport has evolved over diffferent years by standards=paint jobs,modifications,hydraulics,and custom parts and accessories.But one thing I feel a lot of individuals have lost sight in this sport and in our lifes outside of the sport is respect and helping a lending hand when needed.Family,making a life for yourself and being a man comes before a car.Without any of those entities how can you build anything, and feel good about shitting on someone or leaving your family without and say look at me.Thats jus plain selfish.A lot of people fall back from the game because some things are jus more important(house,crib,career) than looking good for a few hours at the beach or stuntin on a nucca.When u are making the finances and your home is stable.Life is so good...Now its time to play with the toys.When the low low is done at the crib where you pay bills,n the fam is well taken care of.Then you ride it with pride and enjoy it with the people who care about you and helped lend a hand to make it happen.Thats when you figure out whos a hater and whos your family.Always remember put the G.O.D and family first and your blessings will keep coming homie.Never let anyone discourage you from wanting to accomplish your goals.Do you, and let the people who try to bring you down take a back seat to your success of moving forward.:thumbsup:Im jus saying


*DAMNNN... NO BETTER WORDS THAN THAT RIGHT THERE.*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> :worship::worship:


Oye mi ***** call me


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Omg


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Tru2DaGame said:


>


 Omg plz yo te pago lo q tu kieras si lo yonkeas el traste ese put that money in to a 2 door o no pongas mas pic en la pagina donde salga mi carro ases q la pagina se bea super fea ten un lindo dia


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

OVERRATED said:


> Omg plz yo te pago lo q tu kieras si lo yonkeas el traste ese put that money in to a 2 door o no pongas mas pic en la pagina donde salga mi carro ases q la pagina se bea super fea ten un lindo dia


Lol 20 bucks and I'll junk it then:biggrin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Lol 20 bucks and I'll junk it then:biggrin:


 Lo unico q te puedo desir es q el dia q kieras bender el carro no bas a cojer tu dinero para atras ahora si tu ases un 2 door te garantiso q alguien te paga todo el dinero q inbertiste o mas


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MIAMI FEST NEEDED "DEE" TO COME BACK...... WE NEEDED SOME ACTION...... :rofl:*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

OVERRATED said:


> Lo unico q te puedo desir es q el dia q kieras bender el carro no bas a cojer tu dinero para atras ahora si tu ases un 2 door te garantiso q alguien te paga todo el dinero q inbertiste o mas


Fuck it I built my shit for me not to sell it.. (not like anyone would want a bucket ass 4 door)


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Fuck it I built my shit for me not to sell it.. (not like anyone would want a bucket ass 4 door)


Ok good lock


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *MIAMI FEST NEEDED "DEE" TO COME BACK...... WE NEEDED SOME ACTION...... :rofl:*


 Solo dando una opinion yo nunca preparara a poor man car esa es mi opinion


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *MIAMI FEST NEEDED "DEE" TO COME BACK...... WE NEEDED SOME ACTION...... :rofl:*


 Lol


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

OVERRATED said:


> Solo dando una opinion yo nunca preparara a poor man car esa es mi opinion


10k invested in this car idk I ain't building a car on dreams like half of Miami so idk what a poor man car is to you


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THIS BIG BODY FRAME-OFF..... IM COMING....

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Tru2DaGame said:


> 10k invested in this car idk I ain't building a car on dreams like half of Miami so idk what a poor man car is to you


Cuanto tu pagaste p0r el carro en primera y en segunda si tu tienes 10k en ese caro tu ya no debes tener culo p0rq tremendya singa q te diero 10k y no candy. I fill sorry for u home boy. Yo page en 3500 p0r el mio febrero 14 y le puse 5000 y ya bes lo q tengo me dijeron y te puedo asegural q el oro en la raya lo copiaste de mi caro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> :drama::drama::drama::drama:


I love it lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

god dam can people just worry about they own car feel me it dont matter if u waste 100$ or $80 stacks u build it for u not for anybody else i aint got a lowrider but yall talkn bot keeping lowriding alive in miami how is dat gonna happen with ppl arguing bot wats spent on there car we from fucking miami ride together yall wana compete and talk shit go outta state n represent for miami dats wat i think yall... not picking sides just putting my 2cents


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> god dam can people just worry about they own car feel me it dont matter if u waste 100$ or $80 stacks u build it for u not for anybody else i aint got a lowrider but yall talkn bot keeping lowriding alive in miami how is dat gonna happen with ppl arguing bot wats spent on there car we from fucking miami *ride together yall wana compete and talk shit go outta state n represent for miami* dats wat i think yall... not picking sides just putting my 2cents


*OH SHIT "JD" DROPPING COLLEGE MATERIAL HERE.....THATS MY DAWG...*


----------



## kingO (Sep 20, 2010)

*lmao*

:rofl:


MISTER ED said:


> *MIAMI FEST NEEDED "DEE" TO COME BACK...... WE NEEDED SOME ACTION...... :rofl:*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *OH SHIT "JD" DROPPING COLLEGE MATERIAL HERE.....THATS MY DAWG...*


:yes::biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> god dam can people just worry about they own car feel me it dont matter if u waste 100$ or $80 stacks u build it for u not for anybody else i aint got a lowrider but yall talkn bot keeping lowriding alive in miami how is dat gonna happen with ppl arguing bot wats spent on there car we from fucking miami ride together yall wana compete and talk shit go outta state n represent for miami dats wat i think yall... not picking sides just putting my 2cents


I feel you homie I ain't bout this lay it low shot Idgaf if I rode a 4 door I let my CAR do the talking


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 6 guests)

MISTER ED*
94pimplac+
caddyboy
CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+
Lincoln99
Lowridergame305+
monte24
OVERRATED
sickassscion
Tru2DaGame+
*you see we havent been this live for a while..............*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

OVERRATED said:


> Cuanto tu pagaste p0r el carro en primera y en segunda si tu tienes 10k en ese caro tu ya no debes tener culo p0rq tremendya singa q te diero 10k y no candy. I fill sorry for u home boy. Yo page en 3500 p0r el mio febrero 14 y le puse 5000 y ya bes lo q tengo me dijeron y te puedo asegural q el oro en la raya lo copiaste de mi caro


Trust me daw I know what I got into this car.. Your president seen my car he'll tell you I got work into that 4 door bucket. But w.e homie like you said it's your opinion


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*Ti Pinga Some one pass me the pop corn *


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Homeboy you talk a lot of shit. Only ***** on here who's has has something negative to say about the cutlass. So the fuck what if its a 4 door that shit still busting dick and it ain't even out yet. That shit is a four door and still harder then a lot of 2 door g body's. ****** got chrome n paint. What you got? Cause from what I heard you made your rack for your juice outta bed framing.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ñoooooo pero que comedura de pinga! Jeez can people just build lo que le salgan del culo?? Who the the fuck cares what car it is or how much you spend? AT the end we are all doing the same thing. Rolling around showing off the cars! I doubt anyone on here builds a car thinking how much they can sell it for because no matter what car it is, you'll never get your money and hard work back. And nobody start saying, "let me see your car?" or "you have a bucket ass 4 door" because frankly, I don't give 3 pingas what you think. I'll show you the 3 buckets I've had, built with china tools in the front yard. Watson was spreading his good word out and a few comments later la abladera de mierda. 
Sorry but I just had to say something. :yes::werd:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> god dam can people just worry about they own car feel me it dont matter if u waste 100$ or $80 stacks u build it for u not for anybody else i aint got a lowrider but yall talkn bot keeping lowriding alive in miami how is dat gonna happen with ppl arguing bot wats spent on there car we from fucking miami ride together yall wana compete and talk shit go outta state n represent for miami dats wat i think yall... not picking sides just putting my 2cents


Home boy nadie se esta fajando solo estamos hablando de carr0 para eso es layitlow


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Homeboy you talk a lot of shit. Only ***** on here who's has has something negative to say about the cutlass. So the fuck what if its a 4 door that shit still busting dick and it ain't even out yet. That shit is a four door and still harder then a lot of 2 door g body's. ****** got chrome n paint. What you got? Cause from what I heard you made your rack for your juice outta bed framing.


:roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Homeboy you talk a lot of shit. Only ***** on here who's has has something negative to say about the cutlass. So the fuck what if its a 4 door that shit still busting dick and it ain't even out yet. That shit is a four door and still harder then a lot of 2 door g body's. ****** got chrome n paint. What you got? Cause from what I heard you made your rack for your juice outta bed framing.


Primeramente tu madre en cuatro y tu abuela mamandole el bollo a tu madre y cuando te bea te boy a despingar todo godo maricony segundo nuce ni q pingaes metal de cama y dile a q te dijo eso q me cago en su madre tambien u foking tapon de banadera


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

RollinX151 said:


> Ñoooooo pero que comedura de pinga! Jeez can people just build lo que le salgan del culo?? Who the the fuck cares what car it is or how much you spend? AT the end we are all doing the same thing. Rolling around showing off the cars! I doubt anyone on here builds a car thinking how much they can sell it for because no matter what car it is, you'll never get your money and hard work back. And nobody start saying, "let me see your car?" or "you have a bucket ass 4 door" because frankly, I don't give 3 pingas what you think. I'll show you the 3 buckets I've had, built with china tools in the front yard. Watson was spreading his good word out and a few comments later la abladera de mierda.
> Sorry but I just had to say something. :yes::werd:


I agree with you homie we all doing the same shot LOWRIDING and at the end of the day there all buckets with a paint job that nobody likes but us


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

OVERRATED said:


> Home boy nadie se esta fajando solo estamos hablando de carr0 para eso es layitlow


nobody said nothing bot fighting...everybdy building there own cars to their own taste if u dont like it just keep it to urself u feel me u dont like a four door fine its his car he works for it and he builds it like he wants to his taste....i just dont c y ppl always try to put other ppl down u dont like it u keep it to urself or send a pm to eachother not put it out there so everybody can c....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Damn Jorge I didn't want to get in this but I have to comment about the rack part who ever told you that tell them to suck a dick don't take to heart I only becouse Eddie did that rock


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tru2DaGame said:


> I agree with you homie we all doing the same shot LOWRIDING and at the end of the day there all buckets with a paint job that nobody likes but us


:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Dee Homie at the end of the day it is his car let Him waste it on what ever he wants that's what he like the same way I got a Honda on juice that look froggy what ever is my frog and I love it


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

This shit turned into drama fest again on the real fuck all dis bullshit it ain't even worth it we all grown ass men let the cars do the talking


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

:scrutinize::dunno::dunno:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> nobody said nothing bot fighting...everybdy building there own cars to their own taste if u dont like it just keep it to urself u feel me u dont like a four door fine its his car he works for it and he builds it like he wants to his taste....i just dont c y ppl always try to put other ppl down u dont like it u keep it to urself or send a pm to eachother not put it out there so everybody can c....


 ***** es pais libre y digo lo q me de la gana y al q no le guste q salte y si q se meta la lengua en el culo . Ya q tu hablas tanto y dise q deberia mantener mi comentario para mi porq tu no ases lo mismo y te sales de esto y lo mantienes tus comentario for u self


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Tru2DaGame said:


> This shit turned into drama fest again on the real fuck all dis bullshit it ain't even worth it we all grown ass men let the cars do the talking


No drama era yo y tu hablando de carro y la goda puta esa de tu club enpeso el drama


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

OVERRATED said:


> ***** es pais libre y digo lo q me de la gana y al q no le guste q salte y si q se meta la lengua en el culo . Ya q tu hablas tanto y dise q deberia mantener mi comentario para mi porq tu no ases lo mismo y te sales de esto y lo mantienes tus comentario for u self


man fuck your bitch ass.....hater.....ser hombre y mandale un pm ante de estar ablando mierda de su carro o lo que te ase falta attension...***** haters dog keep it to urself...te gustaria que venga algien i te digo dat u got a ugly ass lincoln or dat ur car aint worth shit...no verda so ser hombre pala proxima y ante de ablar mierda mandale un pm y diselo deber estar ablando to show off infront of ppl...i dont even know y danny got ur ass in second to none


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*JULY 2ND ,,, MANSION POOL PARTY 5PM-5AM ......YOU'LL BE A FOOL TO MISS THIS ONE ,,, EVERY PARTY OVER 600 PEOPLE
CHECK THE FOOTAGE OUT FROM THE LAST PARTY ON MEMORIAL WEEKEND ON THE FB PAGE http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=146...859&sk=wall OR CLICK HERE http://www.vimeo.com/25119013, NOTHING BUT THICK WET INTOXICATED WOMAN IN BIKINIS SHAKIN THEY MONEY MAKER ,
Saturday at 4:00pm - July 3 at 5:00am
Location	
SUMMER PALOOZA (POOL PARTY)
3050 SW 128 AVE
Miramar, FL[
http://www.smgmiami.com/remedy/







*


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> man fuck your bitch ass.....hater.....ser hombre y mandale un pm ante de estar ablando mierda de su carro o lo que te ase falta attension...***** haters dog keep it to urself...te gustaria que venga algien i te digo dat u got a ugly ass lincoln or dat ur car aint worth shit...no verda so ser hombre pala proxima y ante de ablar mierda mandale un pm y diselo deber estar ablando to show off infront of ppl...i dont even know y danny got ur ass in second to none


 Here is my number 7 800 8848 u mama


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

la tuya ******* hatin ass ***** ima go buy me a lincoln n throw some patterns and a pearl on it n have my homeboy charge me $500 to paint it....took u 5 yrs to bring out a car ya no tengo mas nada pa desirte...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

No tienes que espera a ver me. Let me know when you wanna do this!


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> la tuya ******* hatin ass ***** ima go buy me a lincoln n throw some patterns and a pearl on it n have my homeboy charge me $500 to paint it....took u 5 yrs to bring out a car ya no tengo mas nada pa desirte...


 No pussy 3700 de mano de hobra y 700 en materiales y nadamas me demore 6 meses el problema fue q me estaba singando a tu madre por 5 ano


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> No tienes que espera a ver me. Let me know when you wanna do this!


Call me. Pussy


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

i got nothing else to say to your bitch ass nomre...pero acuerdate lo que dijiste pa cuando lo veamo me lo diga en la cara *******


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

*93brougham* *sickassscion* *OVERRATED* *Lowridergame305* 
what they do :wave:*ninty6 lincoln*


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

ErickaNjr said:


> *93brougham* *sickassscion* *OVERRATED* *Lowridergame305*
> what they do :wave:*ninty6 lincoln*


 wat zup homie


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

OVERRATED said:


> wat zup homie


what they do dee the lincoln is looking good man...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> i got nothing else to say to your bitch ass nomre...pero acuerdate lo que dijiste pa cuando lo veamo me lo diga en la cara *******


 Cuando tu kieras pussy


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

ErickaNjr said:


> what they do dee the lincoln is looking good man...


Thanx homie cuando le caemo a tu carro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ON ANOTHER NOTE................. COMING SOON.......:chuck:*


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

OVERRATED said:


> Thanx homie cuando le caemo a tu carro


hopefully soon man im just taking it a day at a time..


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

ErickaNjr said:


> hopefully soon man im just taking it a day at a time..


 Good homie


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *ON ANOTHER NOTE................. COMING SOON.......:chuck:*u


 look good


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *ON ANOTHER NOTE................. COMING SOON.......:chuck:*


nice ed...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

ErickaNjr said:


> *93brougham* *sickassscion* *OVERRATED* *Lowridergame305*
> what they do :wave:*ninty6 lincoln*


what up pimpin...


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

sickassscion said:


> what up pimpin...


chilling cuz how about u ..


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

*RoLLiN ShReK*

i see u cuz how u been homie long time no see..:wave:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up ***** everything is good Homie and you how's everything on your side of the hood


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> Wuz up ***** everything is good Homie and you how's everything on your side of the hood


chilling man everything is good man around here how that honda


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

ErickaNjr said:


> *93brougham* *sickassscion* *OVERRATED* *Lowridergame305*
> what they do :wave:*ninty6 lincoln*


Que Bola :wave:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

93brougham said:


> Que Bola :wave:


Q bola


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Nada at the crib just chillin about to post some videos to youtube


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

93brougham said:


> Nada at the crib just chillin about to post some videos to youtube


Post them up


----------



## flaco954 (Mar 17, 2008)

92 cadillac 5.0 liter cold ac clean 4000 obo 954 5297566 flaco


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> a lot of ****** out here aint got shit but r the first to talk shit about the next man and judge people with out even knowing them , so do what I do smile while u takin a shit and wipe your ass with them fools
> .... Just keep doin your thang and if u everv need anything holla at me


 Thanks man I will with time...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Wats wus good bruh....I jus read your comment and its speaks strongly of what life is
> about.If anyone understands lowrding and car clubs it has a history that relates deeper than kandy in chrome and stuntin.The sport has evolved over diffferent years by standards=paint jobs,modifications,hydraulics,and custom parts and accessories.But one thing I feel a lot of individuals have lost sight in this sport and in our lifes outside of the sport is respect and helping a lending hand when needed.Family,making a life for yourself and being a man comes before a car.Without any of those entities how can you build anything, and feel good about shitting on someone or leaving your family without and say look at me.Thats jus plain selfish.A lot of people fall back from the game because some things are jus more important(house,crib,career) than looking good for a few hours at the beach or stuntin on a nucca.When u are making the finances and your home is stable.Life is so good...Now its time to play with the toys.When the low low is done at the crib where you pay bills,n the fam is well taken care of.Then you ride it with pride and enjoy it with the people who care about you and helped lend a hand to make it happen.Thats when you figure out whos a hater and whos your family.Always remember put the G.O.D and family first and your blessings will keep coming homie.Never let anyone discourage you from wanting to accomplish your goals.Do you, and let the people who try to bring you down take a back seat to your success of moving forward.:thumbsup:Im jus saying


 Im good man how about you...What you posted was vary deep :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

flaco954 said:


> View attachment 330295
> View attachment 330294
> View attachment 330292
> View attachment 330293
> 92 cadillac 5.0 liter cold ac clean 4000 obo 954 5297566 flaco


thats fucking clean bro


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


time for a tax audit own your ars.................................hno:hno::run:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Shit crazy in here but ill say this I ant beefing with nobody I just keep to myself and ride by myself now I only wish everyone the best on there cars...


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

dis 4 door shit again!!! i thout i help my lil homie end that shit months ago!! and you no whats funny i still waiting on the fone call!!!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

turning 3 wheel...just clowing around at work...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking nice


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

flaco954 said:


> View attachment 330295
> View attachment 330294
> View attachment 330292
> View attachment 330293
> 92 cadillac 5.0 liter cold ac clean 4000 obo 954 5297566 flaco


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *ON ANOTHER NOTE................. COMING SOON.......:chuck:*


pics or i smell bullshit...........................you know the rules................................


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

*For Sale: 1998 Lincoln Town Car $3200 O.B.O. 125000 miles* Call Gaby at 786-499-3599


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

OVERRATED said:


> Looking nice


Thanks dee,your towncar is looking mighty nice as well....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hoppin92 said:


> pics or i smell bullshit...........................you know the rules................................


:shh::shh::shh:

Did you get my pm


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

took me forever to read the last few pages and i still don't understand half of it..... ohh well. much love too everyone and all their rides! build what you want. if it makes you happy then that's all that matters.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sickassscion said:


> turning 3 wheel...just clowing around at work...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

big ups Homie. How's everything *****


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

That bitch looks nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> took me forever to read the last few pages and i still don't understand half of it..... ohh well. much love too everyone and all their rides! build what you want. if it makes you happy then that's all that matters.


 :thumbsup:

I got a caddy to :rofl::rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I got a caddy to :rofl::rofl:


  when are those coming out for sale :wow:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I got a caddy to :rofl::rofl:


Nice Homie


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> when are those coming out for sale :wow:


x2 I want a lil replica of my big body too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> x2 I want a lil replica of my big body too


I just got a hottwheels car made of my coupe.... I think this guy makes all kinds of cars. If interested LMK, I'll pm his info to you


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I forgot this song had some lo lo's.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I got a caddy to :rofl::rofl:


 wuz up watson, caddy looks good


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Dee. I don't want to hear shit about any gold leafing copying yours. Because your gold leafing is a decal, homie.
Go somewhere else with that shit. Because a few months ago you were parked in my driveway trying to get me to give you a cheap ass price to do your car. I told you a stack to pattern and clear it and you told me you couldn't afford it. So go somewhere else with that shit.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Chulow said:


>



badass pic


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

***** yo te dije q no p0rq tu nunca bas aser lo q evelio iso tu tienes tu estilo y a mi. Abeses me gusta pero abeses no. Y la berdad prefiero evelio ariba de cualkiel pintor en miami yo nunca te pageria 3700 a ti para ser una pintura. Y mocho menos te pagaria 500 para tiral clear erick. Te falta demosiado para tiral una pintura como la de mi carro y todobia estoy esperando la puta gorda esa q me yame


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Chulow said:


>


Nice


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Tenia un dia aburido y ya enpeso la dibersion


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

OVERRATED said:


> ***** yo te dije q no p0rq tu nunca bas aser lo q evelio iso tu tienes tu estilo y a mi. Abeses me gusta pero abeses no. Y la berdad prefiero evelio ariba de cualkiel pintor en miami yo nunca te pageria 3700 a ti para ser una pintura. Y mocho menos te pagaria 500 para tiral clear erick. Te falta demosiado para tiral una pintura como la de mi carro y todobia estoy esperando la puta gorda esa q me yame


Homie, who the fuck are you lying to?
Man the fuck up you're a grown ass man.
Your exact fucking words were "Damn you can't give me a better price? I just got out of jail."
So I fucking told you all I could do is include spraying your rag top green with vinyl paint.
Then you said you didn't have that much money.


And I will shit on that paint job on that Lincoln.


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

And by the way, it's funny that you call yourself overrated...........

Definition of OVERRATE

transitive verb
: to rate, value, or estimate too highly <overrates his importance to the team>

tr.v. o·ver·rat·ed, o·ver·rat·ing, o·ver·rates. To overestimate the merits of; rate too highly.

Meaning thinking something is better than what it really is. 


:ugh:


If you don't like his car then shut the fuck up.
That's your problem. You don't have to fucking announce it to the world.
And if you choose to, don't get all fucking butt hurt when someone says something in return.

And by the way, I think your fucking car looks like shit. You don't see me going around posting it on the fucking forums. I keep it to myself.
Until you come on here thinking that it's the baddest shit out and insult us for no goddamn reason cause you think you're this almighty motherfucker. 

All you fucking got is a stock ass car with some vinyl decal gold leaf that you bought from Marlon's dad with some very clean patterns (although it's not my style, therefore I don't like it, but I can't knock the work because it's done very clean)

You're a joke.


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

pa la pinga....


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

waseonEr said:


> And by the way, it's funny that you call yourself overrated...........
> 
> Definition of OVERRATE
> 
> ...


Erick no lo keria aser esto pero no medejas otra osion el presio q tu me diste. Era demasiado. Para como tu pinta tu sienpre bas aser un rokee y si fui a ti porq. Lo q yo tenia pensado aser en el caro un aprendis como tu lo puede aser y benaca yo estoy seguro q el lieft no lo ases tu porq esta bien ello y no creo q tu puedas y estate trankilito q no kiero problema contigo porq me das lastima de tratar por tantos ano y todabia te falta mucho porq el blazer parese q lo bofio mi hijo de 7 mese


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

A ti no te gusta nada q se bea mejor q lo tuyo pero como ya. Enpesaste a blar mierda ahora me toca a mi yo didiett bussott se caga en el boyo carbo de sudden inpact fuck u and u all fucking club u look for this y tu tienes mi numero fuck u pussy


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

OVERRATED said:


> Erick no lo keria aser esto pero no medejas otra osion el presio q tu me diste. Era demasiado. Para como tu pinta tu sienpre bas aser un rokee y si fui a ti porq. Lo q yo tenia pensado aser en el caro un aprendis como tu lo puede aser y benaca yo estoy seguro q el lieft no lo ases tu porq esta bien ello y no creo q tu puedas y estate trankilito q no kiero problema contigo porq me das lastima de tratar por tantos ano y todabia te falta mucho porq el blazer parese q lo bofio mi hijo de 7 mese



What about Claudio's white regal? how does the buff job look on that? Because I buffed the full sides on that car too.
I'm sorry that I am not "DEE Certified" I'll make sure I have all the paperwork sent to you before I begin a job, that way you can come and check in every stage and verify that I'm doing a Dee Quality job.
That way maybe someeeeeeeeeee day I can feel the honor it is to be accepted by the almighty Dee.

please forgive me for disrespecting the higher power of Miami Fest! I hope you, and everyone else accepts my apology for writing such horrible facts on here that people weren't supposed to know about.


Give me a fucking break. :ugh: :ugh:





And no, I didn't do the leafing on the cutlass. Claudio did. 
Why would I even think about leafing anything.
Claudio is one of the best at leafing down here in Miami. 
I rather let him throw it down than fuck something up myself.


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

OVERRATED said:


> A ti no te gusta nada q se bea mejor q lo tuyo pero como ya. Enpesaste a blar mierda ahora me toca a mi yo didiett bussott se caga en el boyo carbo de sudden inpact fuck u and u all fucking club u look for this y tu tienes mi numero fuck u pussy



We looked for this?
You're the one coming on here talking all this shit for no goddamn reason.
Grow the fuck up. This isn't 1999 anymore.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

RollinX151 said:


> I forgot this song had some lo lo's.


----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

de pinga


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Claudio yo lo dije q ese carro nesesita bofiarlo de nuevo y como yo soy un joke yo didiett bussott se caga en la madre de y en el boyo carbo de sudden inpact and fuck u


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Betttys best burgers this sat


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

OVERRATED said:


> Claudio yo lo dije q ese carro nesesita bofiarlo de nuevo y como yo soy un joke yo didiett bussott se caga en la madre de y en el boyo carbo de sudden inpact and fuck u


I'm done with this shit.
This ain't Digital Wheels.

I'm too old for this bullshit.
If you want to find me, I'll be out on a flat somewhere on my brand new boat that was paid in cash with money that I got for painting.
I'll be in the middle of nowhere in the keys doing what I do.
Not thinking about any of this childish bullshit.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

monte24 said:


>


Them look very nice


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone interested, I'm in Orlando. Thanks.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/304873-**1958-Chevrolet-Impala-Lowrider


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Lmaooo this shit Funny Ass hell....


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

Cali Way said:


> Anyone interested, I'm in Orlando. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/304873-**1958-Chevrolet-Impala-Lowrider


Came a long way since the box chevy, looks great


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

waseonEr said:


> I'm done with this shit.
> This ain't Digital Wheels.
> 
> I'm too old for this bullshit.
> ...


I will be there with beer in hand lol 

PA LA PINGA, with this bullshit


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

bung said:


> Came a long way since the box chevy, looks great


haha thanks... but i dont get out them 80s street rides... town coupe at the shop as we speak!


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

daaaaaamn someone is a hater


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 26 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 12 guests)
93brougham Chulow COUPE DE BEAR+ hoppin92 INKSTINCT003 LiLMaMa10 ninty6 lincoln+ ripsta85 RoLLiN ShReK sickassscion sour diesel stilldownivlife Tru2DaGame


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> haha thanks... but i dont get out them 80s street rides... town coupe at the shop as we speak!


very nice


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

93brougham said:


> There are currently 26 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 12 guests)
> 93brougham Chulow COUPE DE BEAR+ hoppin92 INKSTINCT003 LiLMaMa10 ninty6 lincoln+ ripsta85 RoLLiN ShReK sickassscion sour diesel stilldownivlife Tru2DaGame


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

monte24 said:


>


AAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHH SKEET SKEET SKEET :boink:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


>





93brougham said:


> There are currently 26 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 12 guests)
> 93brougham Chulow COUPE DE BEAR+ hoppin92 INKSTINCT003 LiLMaMa10 ninty6 lincoln+ ripsta85 RoLLiN ShReK sickassscion sour diesel stilldownivlife Tru2DaGame


Lmfao


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> AAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHH SKEET SKEET SKEET :boink:


Watch out... that'll get you a black eye all the way from the MIA :roflmao: j/k


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

N the hater keeps hating


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

OVERRATED said:


> ***** yo te dije q no p0rq tu nunca bas aser lo q evelio iso tu tienes tu estilo y a mi. Abeses me gusta pero abeses no. Y la berdad prefiero evelio ariba de cualkiel pintor en miami yo nunca te pageria 3700 a ti para ser una pintura. Y mocho menos te pagaria 500 para tiral clear erick. Te falta demosiado para tiral una pintura como la de mi carro y todobia estoy esperando la puta gorda esa q me yame


yo is this spanish or cubanesse? :dunno:jusk asking


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

93brougham said:


> There are currently 26 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 12 guests)
> 93brougham Chulow COUPE DE BEAR+ hoppin92 INKSTINCT003 LiLMaMa10 ninty6 lincoln+ ripsta85 RoLLiN ShReK sickassscion sour diesel stilldownivlife Tru2DaGame


lmao


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> Watch out... that'll get you a black eye all the way from the MIA :roflmao: j/k


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yessad: :yessad: :happysad: :shh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> Watch out... that'll get you a black eye all the way from the MIA :roflmao: j/k


Nice avatar...... :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

stacks said:


> yo is this spanish or cubanesse? :dunno:jusk asking


Lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Nice Homie


thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> x2 I want a lil replica of my big body too


 lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> wuz up watson, caddy looks good


 thanks...p.m. ur number man need you to sale me some stuff


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chulow said:


>


 Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Tru2DaGame said:


>


tight work....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


>


 
MIA GT LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> MIA GT LOOKING GOOD!


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yessad: :yessad: :happysad: :shh:


Ha! thought you'd like that one hahahah my bad for real :x: but you said pics or it didnt happen soooo.......... 



MISTER ED said:


> Nice avatar...... :thumbsup:


I wonder why? ha! Thanks again :thumbsup:



Mr lowrider305 said:


> lol


what up Mr. Watson!!! :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Chulow said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

some pics from a lil hangout that just started down south on fridays in homestead nothing to big but a nice chill spot here some from unique cc


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

here some from Dade Countyz finest cc


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

here are some more pics from the hangout


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

lalo22 said:


> here are some more pics from the hangout


 
where in homestead do yall meet up?


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

its across the street from revelation fleamarket on us1 at the new wharehouses there at a tire shop that is there


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2470858287.html

1977 MONTE CARLO FOR SALE. :yes:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LiLMaMa10 said:


> Ha! thought you'd like that one hahahah my bad for real :x: but you said pics or it didnt happen soooo..........
> 
> 
> I wonder why? ha! Thanks again :thumbsup:
> ...


 I'm good what about you


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


love this car 

whats up my broth DIESEL..................................:h5:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

hoppin92 said:


> love this car
> 
> whats up my broth DIESEL..................................:h5:


Sup sup, waitin for you to bring that cash down.... :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE..............13X7 SUPREMES


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

MaDeNMiAmi305 said:


> where in homestead do yall meet up?


2:thumbsup::thumbsup: for a good hangout just as long as everybody leaves the drama at home


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

any1 no where to get a steel wheelie column cover? pm me:dunno:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Chulow said:


>


Bad ass pic


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

WHOS DOWN TO DO A HANGOUT IN HOMESTEAD? SONICS PARKING LOT??? HANGOUT AND GRUB?:thumbsup:

ON A FRIDAY OR SATURDAY NIGHT?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *ON ANOTHER NOTE................. COMING SOON.......:chuck:*


 Tight work fool.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Tight work fool.......



 and i still hate it......


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

have you lost your mind it will take two hours just to fuckin park! lol!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Shit am down


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

sour diesel said:


>


nice lock up how much of an extension is that and how many turns you running on the coils


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Chulow said:


> WHOS DOWN TO DO A HANGOUT IN HOMESTEAD? SONICS PARKING LOT??? HANGOUT AND GRUB?:thumbsup:
> 
> ON A FRIDAY OR SATURDAY NIGHT?


:thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

lalo22 said:


> some pics from a lil hangout that just started down south on fridays in homestead nothing to big but a nice chill spot here some from unique cc


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody got some minicoils they dont want anymore or have for sale???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*IIMPALAA


nice pics 
*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S 87 MONTE CARLO 300.00... HAVE ALL THE PARTS BUT NO ENGINE & TRANNY & FRONT SEAT... 7862580183 Q!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lowbikeon20z said:


> anybody got some minicoils they dont want anymore or have for sale???


i gotta look... but im pretty sure i have some old new never used yellow minicoils.. pm me an offer


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Chulow said:


> WHOS DOWN TO DO A HANGOUT IN HOMESTEAD? SONICS PARKING LOT??? HANGOUT AND GRUB?:thumbsup:
> 
> ON A FRIDAY OR SATURDAY NIGHT?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Bad ass line up


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice picture homie


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

SWIFT said:


>


 gangsta ass line up :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


SWIFT said:


>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Tropical park ????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

slash said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


>



NICE FUCKIN LINEUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


>


 NICE PICS


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

looking for ay clean 3 pump set up........


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)

*4th of July*

I Know it not the best firework display.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm down in Treasure Island / Clearwater beach area for the next few days I need some info from someone (preferably another lolo family member) about a few thangs down here. Hit me up on a PM if u can help me out wit some info! Thanks- Danno


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm building a lowrider next from scratch .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:wow::boink:nice pair of denim jeans right there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> BEST OF SHOW


NICE ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

EL SPICO MAGNIFICO said:


> :wow::boink:nice pair of denim jeans right there


DAMN I NEVER EVEN NOTICE THE JEANS


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

Chulow said:


> WHOS DOWN TO DO A HANGOUT IN HOMESTEAD? SONICS PARKING LOT??? HANGOUT AND GRUB?:thumbsup:
> 
> ON A FRIDAY OR SATURDAY NIGHT?



good luck finding parking.. that place is a zoo - cars lined up down the street to get in there.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Omg


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> BEST OF SHOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey whats up everyone.

Well i am going to need everyones help here.

My 6 month old daughter is registered in a competition for Gerber. If possible can everyone please login into your Facebook accounts. Go to the Gerber site and click on the like button.
then go to this link and vote.
http://apps.facebook.com/gerberphotosearch/entry/118809/angelina.aspx

Thanks.


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajd82HVTbQc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

Anybody knows a shop where i can get some red tweed material down south near homestead lemme know:dunno:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Fito2drbx said:


> Anybody knows a shop where i can get some red tweed material down south near homestead lemme know:dunno:


go to joanes fabric and they heve it. in alotta colors idk if there is a specific red ur looking for


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> go to joanes fabric and they heve it. in alotta colors idk if there is a specific red ur looking for


my car is going brandywine so i need the closest thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*Thanks*

I want to thank "martian....25th street riders" and ""sam aka beast21...majestics" for their help today on my fuel pump i owe you guys lunch.......
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

SWIFT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajd82HVTbQc&feature=player_embedded


ALWAYS WONDERED HOW DID IT RAN......WE PAINTED THAT 71 AND ALWAYS WAS ITCHY ABOUT TURNING IT ON BUT WE SAID FUCK IT LETS PUSH THAT BITCH AROUND THAT WAY NOTHING FUCK UP.......PROPS TO THE OWNER ANT WHOS COOL AS FUCK ON JOINING THE SWIFT CARCLUB


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Cali Way said:


> Anyone interested, I'm in Orlando. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/304873-**1958-Chevrolet-Impala-Lowrider


 The boss of all bosses....!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> I want to thank "martian....25th street riders" and ""sam aka beast21...majestics" for their help today on my fuel pump i owe you guys lunch.......
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

Chulow said:


> WHOS DOWN TO DO A HANGOUT IN HOMESTEAD? SONICS PARKING LOT??? HANGOUT AND GRUB?:thumbsup:
> 
> ON A FRIDAY OR SATURDAY NIGHT?


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Fito2drbx said:


> my car is going brandywine so i need the closest thanks


i think they have some dark ones thatll be close to it


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2465037109.html


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the back bumper molding for a 93 - 96 cadillac fleetwood for sale . Really clean . Let me know .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

P78dayz said:


> I have the back bumper molding for a 93 - 96 cadillac fleetwood for sale . Really clean . Let me know .


i need it loco hit me up P


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> DAMN I NEVER EVEN NOTICE THE JEANS


ya know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> I want to thank "martian....25th street riders" and ""sam aka beast21...majestics" for their help today on my fuel pump i owe you guys lunch.......
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2480595614.html


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

hey whats up guys. remember if you can to please pass ny and vote for my daughter.

http://apps.facebook.com/gerberphotosearch/entry/118809/angelina.aspx


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

*Gerber comp*

hey whats up guys. remember if you can to please pass by and vote for my daughter.

http://apps.facebook.com/gerberphotosearch/entry/118809/angelina.aspx



Thanks


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

david said:


> ALWAYS WONDERED HOW DID IT RAN......WE PAINTED THAT 71 AND ALWAYS WAS ITCHY ABOUT TURNING IT ON BUT WE SAID FUCK IT LETS PUSH THAT BITCH AROUND THAT WAY NOTHING FUCK UP.......PROPS TO THE OWNER ANT WHOS COOL AS FUCK ON JOINING THE SWIFT CARCLUB


david wats good fool wats up with the donk


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SWIFT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajd82HVTbQc&feature=player_embedded


nice dats gonna b my next car


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


> I want to thank "martian....25th street riders" and ""sam aka beast21...majestics" for their help today on my fuel pump i owe you guys lunch.......
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuck watson movement...umm I'm still alive and workin on the same car

















new rack got install sunday...3rd pump & dumps here in my room...just gotta order 2 more stuff and Im good the get her wired up


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> fuck watson movement...umm I'm still alive and workin on the same car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get her done homie
And good to see u workin on her


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *ON ANOTHER NOTE................. COMING SOON.......:chuck:*


  :wow: :wow: :boink:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> Get her done homie
> And good to see u workin on her


 Thanks G...I still got a lot more work to do tho but it will get done...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash...whats good G...let me upload these pics of the caddy...1/24


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

paint came out good but one I went to clear that shit got fuckd up...so a ***** starting over


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

new kit These wheels going on the caddy truck i been working on ...Ill take a pic and upload it now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyways hope all is well for you


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> fuck watson movement...umm I'm still alive and workin on the same car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> paint came out good but one I went to clear that shit got fuckd up...so a ***** starting over


How much are these going for bro???   :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> fuck watson movement...umm I'm still alive and workin on the same car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*THATS MY DAWG DO YOUR THING AND LET NO MAN BRING YOU DOWN..... REMEMBER AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU SLEEP NEXT TO YOUR LADY NOT NO ******


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> fuck watson movement...umm I'm still alive and workin on the same car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Shit Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *THATS MY DAWG DO YOUR THING AND LET NO MAN BRING YOU DOWN..... REMEMBER AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU SLEEP NEXT TO YOUR LADY NOT NO ******


 Truly Spoken.....
and this ed is real
what makes you UNIQUE and stand out from the rest.... is it the car you drive or the drive in you ? is it the plaque that makes the man or the man that makes the plaque ? many choose a plaque because they want to be somebody and be respected, but your soul is still lost, but when the plaque chooses you, you know theres something special....Majestics IV Life


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THANKS DAWG*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Truly Spoken.....
> and this ed is real
> what makes you UNIQUE and stand out from the rest.... is it the car you drive or the drive in you ? is it the plaque that makes the man or the man that makes the plaque ? many choose a plaque because they want to be somebody and be respected, but your soul is still lost, but when the plaque chooses you, you know theres something special....





MISTER ED said:


> *THANKS DAWG*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> slash...whats good G...let me upload these pics of the caddy...1/24


Just chilling homie, are you make da caddy a lo lo? I like da wheels fo da escalade


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

SELLING MY FOOSE WHEELS 5X120 LUGS MATT FINSH 20X10 BRAND NEW TIRES 800OBO


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *THATS MY DAWG DO YOUR THING AND LET NO MAN BRING YOU DOWN..... REMEMBER AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU SLEEP NEXT TO YOUR LADY NOT NO ******


Ain't that the truth! :thumbsup: Remember that Lev! haha  :tongue:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> fuck watson movement...umm I'm still alive and workin on the same car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK MAN! Good to see you put it in! If you need help let me know.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> How much are these going for bro???   :wow:


 I got this one from a guy from my youtube...it was already build but I did a rebuild...I got some guy who wants to trade me a caddy for a 76 caprice kit so ill see...these kits are hard to find


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> david wats good fool wats up with the donk


was up jd ....shit been waiting on some parts i ordered but in the works .....soon will jump on it and hope it shines out there in the streets with the others


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *THATS MY DAWG DO YOUR THING AND LET NO MAN BRING YOU DOWN..... REMEMBER AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU SLEEP NEXT TO YOUR LADY NOT NO ******


 :thumbsup:You already know!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bowtie South said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:I see you homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> Just chilling homie, are you make da caddy a lo lo? I like da wheels fo da escalade


 you already know :thumbsup:ya man im going to do a nice custom paint job on her


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


RollinX151 said:


> SICK MAN! Good to see you put it in! If you need help let me know.


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

got some 14 inch spokes for sell cener gold call me for more info or pm.....(786)250-9698


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

P78dayz said:


> I have the back bumper molding for a 93 - 96 cadillac fleetwood for sale . Really clean . Let me know .


Thanks homie for comin through with that rear moldin really appriciated it


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests)
93brougham *SHORTY84+*

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I got this one from a guy from my youtube...it was already build but I did a rebuild...I got some guy who wants to trade me a caddy for a 76 caprice kit so ill see...these kits are hard to find


well lmk :yes: :boink: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 8 guests)

93brougham *EXECUTION+* jefe de jefes 

amigo


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Any one know if American bumper chrome plating is still in business? And if you have a phone number for them it be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Any one know if American bumper chrome plating is still in business? And if you have a phone number for them it be appreciated. Thanks in advance


Yea they still there 3052161741 that's the owner jorge cell


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

have this for trade


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

david said:


> Yea they still there 3052161741 that's the owner jorge cell


Thanks Homie


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ok who left the hearse under the palmetto









http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/07/08/2305810/part-of-palmetto-expressway-in.html


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

david said:


> was up jd ....shit been waiting on some parts i ordered but in the works .....soon will jump on it and hope it shines out there in the streets with the others


oh david for sure u know ima make dat bitch shine out there......listen in a bit i mite have anther vert cutlass heading ur way to c wat it needs finished its at a shop now but they bulshitting for awhile already with the car so i told my boy so wen they ready to take it to ur shop il hit yall up....n in a couple month il have a vert of my own heading ur way


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Please Vote


http://apps.facebook.com/gerberphoto.../angelina.aspx


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Who Productions said:


>


nice shot homie.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

93brougham said:


> There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 8 guests)
> 
> 93brougham *EXECUTION+* jefe de jefes
> 
> amigo


What's up my brotha


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> What's up my brotha


pi-coh dah-fon


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hialeah56 said:


> ok who left the hearse under the palmetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Smh...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


apples and peaches dats a beautiful vision:thumbsup:


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

messin' around with my DSLR....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

waseonEr said:


> messin' around with my DSLR....


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Who Productions said:


>


N!ce and its a 4 door..... Let the hating begin


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> N!ce and its a 4 door..... Let the hating begin


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

2DR... 4DR... THEY BOTH DO THE SAME THING, THEY BOTH DRIVE THE SAME, 3 WHEEL & HOP THE SAME, A CAR IS A CAR, THEY'RE CONSIDERED LOWRIDERS, OOOOOOH I FORGOT... ITS NOT A TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER CAUSE IT A 4DR, SO WHO CARE'S... OOOOOOH I KNOW, THE PEOPLE WHO WONT BUILD ONE, DONT BE ASHAME, THEY NEED LOVE TO, SHYT THAT BITCH IS PRETTY CLEAN, I MIGHT HAVE TO BUILD ONE... AND THE BAD THING IS IN(((MIAMI))) FOLKS HERE HAVE LO-LO'S AND CONSIDER THEMSELVES TO BE TRUE LOWRIDERS, BUT DONT DRIVE THERE CARS LIKE OTHERS DO... AND LET ME GET U RIGHT B4 U THING WRONG, SPEAKING IN GENERAL, I DONT CARE WHO TAKES IT WRONG, I CAN BUILD, BUY, TRADE, GET OUT MY BACK POCKET, ITS MY MONEY, I ENJOY A CAR THEN MOVE ON TO SOMETHING ELSE, ALOT OF U GUYS BUILD BEAUTIFUL CARS, BUT SOOOOOOME OF U STEP ON THE NEXT MAN TOE'S CAUSE HIS CAR ISN'T UP TO YOUR STANDARDS... THATS WHAT I CONSIDER TRUE HATING.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

waseonEr said:


> messin' around with my DSLR....


nice pic


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

NICE 4 DOOR HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

waseonEr said:


> messin' around with my DSLR....



Thats a nice shot.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

k mart hang out tonight in hialeah for anybody that wants to get out of the house and drive their cars or just come threw.......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


>


 Looking good!!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

im in freeport in the hotel n rick ross is in the club across street hvn a concert full house:biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

ANOTHER ONE FOR THE HATERS:wave::twak:


TEAM SWIFT MIAMI!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuvhGblUZ7I


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ANY CADDIES OUT THERE FOR TRADE... PM ME PLEASE... PREFER A BIG BODY OR A T.C. ON 13's/14's...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


> ANOTHER ONE FOR THE HATERS:wave::twak:
> 
> 
> TEAM SWIFT MIAMI!!!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Looking good!!!!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> Thanks homie


 Anytime homie...Ill call you later


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

[/QUOTE]
BITCH NICE AND ITS A FOUR DOOR FOR THE HATERS TALKN SHIT BOT FOUR DOORS..


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


>


BITCH NICE AND ITS A FOUR DOOR FOR THE HATERS TALKN SHIT BOT FOUR DOORS..[/QUOTE]

the wife wants a towncar so we will c, im letting it go...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

For sale or trade. Asking 1,500 firm with no juice. Or trade for a 4 cylinder daily. PM me or call or text me at 786-203-1895


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

..CRATO.. said:


>


Lookin good homie


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

61 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP, SOLID FRAME AND STRUCTURE, PERFECT TO RESTORE , A 61 2DR FLAT TOP BISCAYNE IS ALSO INCLUDED WITH SALE...$15OO OBO... MUST SELL NO SPACE..MESSAGE FOR DETAILS!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hangout*

Hangout???


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Turnpike and 88th street Kendall, Town n Country I went the day it opened, nice chill spot to kick it.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> Lookin good homie


mr ed :wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

What car clubs/ solo riders are planning on attending the only big show (INDOORS) in Miami, we had no show in 2010, due to the poor attendance in 2009............lets not let this happen again. 2009 was the first year Lowrider were allowed in the show, again this year Lowriders are welcomed. I will find out when we can start to register, and post it up here.


ROLL CALL...................


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

no disrespect to any1 but i really dont know how people expect to get back what they put into a car 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2480909542.html


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

LMFAO that ***** is on fucking crack and to top it off hes on bags :loco: 75000


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

..CRATO.. said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: looks like a chill spot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> What car clubs are planning on attending the only big show (INDOORS) in Miami, we had no show in 2010, due to the poor attendance in 2009............lets not let this happen again. 2009 was the first year Lowrider were allowed in the show, again this year Lowriders are welcomed. I will find out when we can start to register, and post it up here.
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL...................
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

FOR SALE IMPALA PARTS ALL CHROME

UPPER AND LOWER A-ARMS CHROME AND UPPERS EXTENDED AND MOLDED WITH BALL JOINTS AND BUSHINGS 

LOWER TRAILING ARMS MOLDED AND CHROME WITH BUSHINGS AND POWER BALLS

COMPLETE CPP 11" DISC BRAKE KIT FRONT AND REAR WITH CHROME BRACKETS CALIPERS CROSS DRILLED AND SLOTTED ROTORS TO FIT 13'S

EVERYTHING IS BRAND NEW NEVER DRIVEN ON 

$3000 FOR EVERYTHING BOLT ON AND RIDE OUT CHROME INSTEAD OF WAITING FOREVER TO DO IT

FOR PICTURES LET ME KNOW I DONT HAVE TIME TO DEAL WITH BULLSHIT SO DONT CALL WITH IT


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> mr ed :wave:


Whats good my nig.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

working on this for the homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr ed...I almost came up on a Nikon d3000 but it as only the body and the body was a lil chip here in there anyways hope all is well homie


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> What car clubs/ solo riders are planning on attending the only big show (INDOORS) in Miami, we had no show in 2010, due to the poor attendance in 2009............lets not let this happen again. 2009 was the first year Lowrider were allowed in the show, again this year Lowriders are welcomed. I will find out when we can start to register, and post it up here.
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL...................


:yes:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hope they got some money to be out there in the hot ass sun just so a rapper can have fresh whips in their videos .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SWIFT said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> ...


 badass lac..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SWIFT said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] rick ross for building a 72


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Mr ed...I almost came up on a Nikon d3000 but it as only the body and the body was a lil chip here in there anyways hope all is well homie


*THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN GOOD BUT ILL KEEP MY EYE OUT FOR YOU AND SEE WHEN I COME UP ON A DEAL....*


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> hope they got some money to be out there in the hot ass sun just so a rapper can have fresh whips in their videos .










what up oscar we almost done ready for the show here


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone have the 90's style bumper panel for a Cadillac? I only need the driver side. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yogis tire shop said:


> what up oscar we almost done ready for the show here


cool , see ya'll boys this weekend . can't wait to see the lac all done already :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 This the one that was for sale rite????this you now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN GOOD BUT ILL KEEP MY EYE OUT FOR YOU AND SEE WHEN I COME UP ON A DEAL....*


 THANKS MAN...Just today I saw this guy was takeing pics of birds out side the building I saw he had a Nikon so i askd him if it was a d90 cuz we talk before cuz he be out side with his hpi r/c drift car from time to time anyways he told me it was a d700*...That shit nice took some amazing pics but one he told me how much he spend I was like fuck that shit...more then 2stack's for a camera im good 
*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

fuckTHErest said:


> 61 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP, SOLID FRAME AND STRUCTURE, PERFECT TO RESTORE , A 61 2DR FLAT TOP BISCAYNE IS ALSO INCLUDED WITH SALE...$15OO OBO... MUST SELL NO SPACE..MESSAGE FOR DETAILS!


Still have this thing PM ME!!!


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

TORONTO, Canada


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> This the one that was for sale rite????this you now


yup got another fleet


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

IN YA MOUF said:


> badass lac..


Thanks Homie. I can't see it anymore.... lol


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a convertible to for a G body. $ 600 firm

Comes with basket seats rack pistons interior pannels
Ect ... 
Let me know .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yup got another fleet


 :thumbsup:THE PRICE THEY WERE SALEING IF FOR WAS SOOO STR8 TOO...I KNOW SHE GOING TO BE ON THEM FORGIATO'S FOR THE DUB SHOW http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...TIuaeTlVw&sig2=5teeL8-2Ir_xkv2lZmaYCA&cad=rja


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bowtie South said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup:THE PRICE THEY WERE SALEING IF FOR WAS SOOO STR8 TOO...I KNOW SHE GOING TO BE ON THEM FORGIATO'S FOR THE DUB SHOW http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...TIuaeTlVw&sig2=5teeL8-2Ir_xkv2lZmaYCA&cad=rja



no forgiatos here everybody and their cousin got them


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> no forgiatos here everybody and their cousin got them


 true I see what you mean


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yup got another fleet


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


i got all 90 parts for it holla!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

str8lowriding said:


> i got all 90 parts for it holla!!!:biggrin:


let's do it !!!! you need some practice ........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you need help carlos............. ima get you the number tomorrow


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


*CLEAN COUPE!* :thumbsup:


str8lowriding said:


> i got all 90 parts for it holla!!!:biggrin:


*X2 *
*ALSO GOT CLEAN 90'd COMPLETE DASH WIT HARNESS. HIT ME UP !  *


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

IS ANYBODY LOOKIN 4 BIGBODY ROLLIN CHASSIS?? :dunno:
IT WILL FIT OTHER YEAR '80-'96 CADI RWD. AND BOX N BUBBLE CHEVY TOO.
HIT ME UP IF UR INTERESTED.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> you need help carlos............. ima get you the number tomorrow


:roflmao::shh:


----------



## camploco (Feb 27, 2008)

*about the car*

send me the phone to ask about the car


----------



## camploco (Feb 27, 2008)

*about the car*

send me the phone to ask about the car the 2 1961


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 
like 2 or 3 weeks ago.. i seen this old lady driving this lac. i even asked luis & chicho if they brought those rear bumper guards from factory (since ive never seen another with them) this bitch is CLEEEEEEEAN!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

PINK86REGAL said:


> like 2 or 3 weeks ago.. i seen this old lady driving this lac. i even asked luis & chicho if they brought those rear bumper guards from factory (since ive never seen another with them) this bitch is CLEEEEEEEAN!


yeah this bitch is super clean , took the bumper guards off already (ugly)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a couple phone pics


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DAMN THATS CLEAN *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> here's a couple phone pics


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> here's a couple phone pics


super nice :yes:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have a 1955 4dr dodge motor runs good and brakes are good just need a paint job and redo the inside asking 3600.obo 
786-380-6468 or tex body is 85% good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone got box chevy or cadillac spindels


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S 87 MONTE CARLO 300.00... HAVE ALL THE PARTS BUT NO ENGINE & TRANNY & FRONT SEAT... 7864454398 Q!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

fuckTHErest said:


> 61 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP, SOLID FRAME AND STRUCTURE, PERFECT TO RESTORE , A 61 2DR FLAT TOP BISCAYNE IS ALSO INCLUDED WITH SALE...$15OO OBO... MUST SELL NO SPACE..MESSAGE FOR DETAILS!


SOLD!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami said:


> have a 1955 4dr dodge motor runs good and brakes are good just need a paint job and redo the inside asking 3600.obo
> 786-380-6468 or tex body is 85% good


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/s 150... 3054903015 Q!


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

I need the bumper rocker for a 90 caddy... the driver side. Anyone got one? also need driver front door wood handle... Hit me up if you gots.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED*
El Charro Low
*ninty6 lincoln*
*Tru2DaGame**+*
*WATS GOOD SUUDEN IMPACT*


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> MISTER ED*
> El Charro Low
> *ninty6 lincoln*
> *Tru2DaGame**+*
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 DAMN NICE


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*FOR SALE...**14x7 "DAYTONS" 
& Hankook 175-70-14 tires $750.00 firm*.
(will not separate rims and tires) ​


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Martian said:


> *FOR SALE...**14x7 "DAYTONS"
> & Hankook 175-70-14 tires $750.00 firm*.
> (will not separate rims and tires) ​


with brand new tires.. this is a great price!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


DOUBLE-O said:


> here's a couple phone pics


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 5 guests)
93brougham ed1983 *ghettocomission*

:wave::wave:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got 14/7 daytons with new tire for sell 400


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

their you go seth you have 2 sets of DAYTONS to choose from .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

*sold*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


this picture looks hard


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

anybody know wats the easiest way to take clear off of chrome its starting to peel?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Fito2drbx said:


> anybody know wats the easiest way to take clear off of chrome its starting to peel?


Oven cleaner might do it. I use it to break the clear off moldings before i polish them.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Tower Shops, tonight.......................


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this fest is beyond dead


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

What hang outs are going on now besides fudds the first sat of the month and towers fridays and saturday kmart hangout....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

X2 DEAD AS FUCK


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I got this 2 wing knockoff tool after I had already put my wheels. I like it and want to use it but I need the money right now more than the tool. Its brand new, never used. $50. Let me know.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

I need some help. I need some one to come check out my truck out mechanically.
Does not want to start, just put new spark plug and wires, has spark, fuel pump is flowing gas. lmk if someone can check it out for me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Made You A Hater said:


> got 14/7 daytons with new tire for sell 400


Any pics Luis?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Made You A Hater said:


> *sold*


Shit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Martian said:


> *FOR SALE...**14x7 "DAYTONS"
> & Hankook 175-70-14 tires $750.00 firm*.
> (will not separate rims and tires) ​


:scrutinize:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Made You A Hater said:


> got 14/7 daytons with new tire for sell 400


 You got any pic bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I think they're sold.


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

anyone know where i can buy 13" tires?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

tonight @ towers...............


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWITCHITTER said:


> anyone know where i can buy 13" tires?


did you try calling reds???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> tonight @ towers...............


Nice pics G....I haven't been out there myself like 2 months


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

naw but last time i checked, they didnt have any..


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

for sale


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWITCHITTER said:


> naw but last time i checked, they didnt have any..


I gotta call me them later myself cuz I need a tires too..ill let you know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWITCHITTER said:


> for sale


Like I said before looking good


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanx hommie


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

My dawg lil george from Carol city puttin in work on his upcoming artist "gully" (check out that blue thang on 1:42)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SWITCHITTER said:


> anyone know where i can buy 13" tires?



ebay..........MILESTAR 155/80/13 $45 + $14 SHIPPING...................THEY ALSO HAVE BUFFED WHITE WALL ONES, SEVERAL VENDORS HAVE THIS SIZE LISTED.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

Bonez305 said:


>



badest regal in the game............................hands down


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> I think they're sold.


welcome back to layitlow stranger


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

*lowrider bike for sale*

FRAME REINFORCED LOWRIDER BIKE BUILT NOT TO LONG AGO $300 O.B.O IF INTRESTED CALL MIKE 786 985 7303


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Bonez305 said:


>


:shocked: @ :31 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWITCHITTER said:


> Thanx hommie


Check ur inbox


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

trade for a towncar...

81' malibu classic 4/s or trade/cash... it has a/c full chrome(under carriage, engine, gas tank straps, a/c vents, column lock, etc...) painted belly, trunk, engine compartment, wheels(13's), differential, gas tank, windows work, power locks, power steering, new ignition coil, new alternator, new windshield, 2 pumps 6 batteries with music but its being removed, driven everyday but the carb needs to be cleaned or rebuilt, if you have questions hit me up 7862580183 or 7864454398Q!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

atl


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> atl


yes sir!!!


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

DUVAL said:


> badest regal in the game............................hands down


 2x!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br9KQ_TnPGE&feature=player_embedded#at=16


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> ebay..........MILESTAR 155/80/13 $45 + $14 SHIPPING...................THEY ALSO HAVE BUFFED WHITE WALL ONES, SEVERAL VENDORS HAVE THIS SIZE LISTED.


:thumbsup: THATS WAT I DID GOT THEM TODAY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br9KQ_TnPGE&feature=player_embedded#at=16



:thumbsup:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

BOX CHEVY LS BROUGHAM FOR SALE CHECK IT OUT ON CRAIGSLIST SOUTH FLORIDA 1987 $2000 O.B.O


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

second 2none eddie said:


> :thumbsup: THATS WAT I DID GOT THEM TODAY




:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

[/URL

Flaco heres a truck i did for my boss like 2 years ago!!!Ready when you are!!!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00155.mp4


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00155.mp4


:thumbsup:ALWAYS DOING CLEAN WORK!!


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

CadillacNick said:


> http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00155.mp4


if you want your shit done right, hit up nick.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

CadillacNick said:


> http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00155.mp4
> 
> Flaco heres a truck i did for my boss like 2 years ago!!!Ready when you are!!!!!


Holy shit! At the beginning I wasn't sure what I was looking at...SICK! :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CadillacNick said:


> http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00155.mp4


STRAIGHT GLASS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

Not the best pictures there from my phone .ill have chulow come threw when im finish with it 2011 front and rear panels


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

david said:


> Not the best pictures there from my phone .ill have chulow come threw when im finish with it 2011 front and rear panels





i saw the pics before u posted them up david laz shit looking sick fool...cant wait for the donk to get done....wen finished wel all go out bak to bak....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

david said:


> Not the best pictures there from my phone .ill have chulow come threw when im finish with it 2011 front and rear panels


Nice Work Dat Color is Classy but Hard as Fuck


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/?action=view&current=ImportedPhotos00155.mp4


Now Dat is top notch glasswork right there:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank You guys for all the love. Much appreciated. I am aware we have alot or painters here in Miami and also aware that the majority of you guys do not like the body and preparation step as much. I Love to prep and straighten cars. If any Lowriders, Car clubs, solo riders, who ever, needs any help/work let me know, Do not hesitate. i will post up more current work and more detailed information on the service i am providing. Thanks again.


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

WET WET . LOOKS REALY GOOD NICK


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Guess who's back to S.To.N


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> Guess who's back to S.To.N


who owns this car now?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> Guess who's back to S.To.N


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> Thank You guys for all the love. Much appreciated. I am aware we have alot or painters here in Miami and also aware that the majority of you guys do not like the body and preparation step as much. I Love to prep and straighten cars. If any Lowriders, Car clubs, solo riders, who ever, needs any help/work let me know, Do not hesitate. i will post up more current work and more detailed information on the service i am providing. Thanks again.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

ErickaNjr said:


> who owns this car now?


 Me.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

OVERRATED said:


> Me.


:shocked: y el lincoln tambien?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*1986 Chevy 305 Rebuilt Heads For Sale*

1986 Chevy 305 Rebuilt Heads For Sale 
In great condition, has been kept wrapped in plastic in garage.
Need to sell ASAP, asking $200.00 OBO. 
Call me for more information at (786) 202-0972






























































​


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a 14" booty kit for sale pm me for pics n more info


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>



dats a nice pic


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9grsG7QSF4&feature=youtube_gdata_player2011 front and rear panels


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

david said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9grsG7QSF4&feature=youtube_gdata_player2011 front and rear panels


david fool yall killed it with laz truck fool dat bitch sick daniel and sons doin it big wait till the donk comes out....:thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## da realuh dealuh (Nov 13, 2008)

david said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9grsG7QSF4&feature=youtube_gdata_player2011 front and rear panels



:thumbsup:..


----------



## 2011 EXCURSION (Jul 21, 2011)

yall boys did right my shit looks tight one time for dem chico's frm the south:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9grsG7QSF4&feature=youtube_gdata_player2011 front and rear panels[/QUOTE]


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THIS IS A BAD ASS SHOT....AND EDIT*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

coming soon ..SECOND TO NONE... 2 IMPALAS my 63 and my cuzins 64ss


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

2011 EXCURSION said:


> yall boys did right my shit looks tight one time for dem chico's frm the south:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9grsG7QSF4&feature=youtube_gdata_player2011 front and rear panels


[/QUOTE]



x2


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Bowtie South said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice...............more classics on the street. :thumbsup:





second 2none eddie said:


> coming soon ..SECOND TO NONE... 2 IMPALAS my 63 and my cuzins 64ss


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that boy DG sick with the camera


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

second 2none eddie said:


> coming soon ..SECOND TO NONE... 2 IMPALAS my 63 and my cuzins 64ss



*HOLD ON ***** YOU TOW THAT BITCH WITH YOUR LINCOLN..... THATS RAW*


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Bowtie South said:


>


What up BiG TiME?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

larry a i c u watching


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Selling my regal! 60k miles, a/c. $2700 obo! no rust!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice video's Freddy!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

second 2none eddie said:


> coming soon ..SECOND TO NONE... 2 IMPALAS my 63 and my cuzins 64ss


Damn you did not post all these on facebook but str8 up props!!!!you a tripp for useing the towncar for towing cars now


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Who Productions said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

tttt:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CONGRATS TO USO MIAMI ON THE PITBULL/DR.PEPPER COMMERCIAL.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

miss my bitch


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

REGISTRATION IS OPEN FOR DUB SHOW ...........MIAMI SEPT 3 2011

2011 Tour : Miami, FL
Vehicle Registration

*Name**FirstLast
*Age**
*Address**Street AddressAddress Line 2CityState / Province / RegionPostal / Zip CodeUnited States
*Phone Number**###-###-####
*Type of Entry**Choose your vehicleTruck / SUVCarMotorcycleLowrider
*Vehicle Year**
*Vehicle Make**
*Vehicle Model**
*Number of Doors**
*Club Affiliation*
*Size and Brand of Tires on Vehicle*
*Size and Brand of Wheels on Vehicle*
*Will your vehicle be in a Vendor Booth?**Please select an answerYesNo
*Email Address**
*Do you need a full display? (additional $40)**Please select an answerYesNo
Must have 6 or more registered vehicles in class to compete for cash.
By clicking on the submit button, you are agreeing to the Rules and Regulations.
All vehicles are subject to approval.
Questions about registering? Call us at 626.336.3821 or email us.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

LA CURA said:


> CONGRATS TO USO MIAMI ON THE PITBULL/DR.PEPPER COMMERCIAL.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> REGISTRATION IS OPEN FOR DUB SHOW ...........MIAMI SEPT 3 2011
> 
> 2011 Tour : Miami, FL
> Vehicle Registration
> ...


what did you place at the last DUB show ??


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING LAY IT LOW...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

tru6lu305 said:


> GOOD MORNING LAY IT LOW...


Wus good homie good mornin


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

doin pretty good working on the new lac for GT's picnic...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> REGISTRATION IS OPEN FOR DUB SHOW ...........MIAMI SEPT 3 2011
> 
> 2011 Tour : Miami, FL
> Vehicle Registration
> ...


You already know you going to get best lowrider or best 60's G!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What a ***** been up too


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

RollinX151 said:


> :thumbsup: for uso


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> What a ***** been up too




dat boy aint playing with them model cars


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

pitbull puppy's FOR SALE $200 each born July 22 2011 









the MOM


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> dat boy aint playing with them model cars


Thanks G...Wish it was this fast/easy to get my real car painted 1 2 3 anyways how you been what you pushin now


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Thanks G...Wish it was this fast/easy to get my real car painted 1 2 3 anyways how you been what you pushin now


chillin fool getting ready for my busy wrk season got my 03max coming back out on 4s again and hpfully by nov got my vert


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> chillin fool getting ready for my busy wrk season got my 03max coming back out on 4s again and hpfully by nov got my vert


Get that money keep me updated


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

ANYBODY NEED A FRONT BUMPER FOR A 93-96 FLEETWOOD??

ALSO HAVE THIS LUGGAGE RACK FOR A BIG BODY FOR SALE!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Get that money keep me updated


:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> What a ***** been up too


nice paint job, like da color homie.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what did you place at the last DUB show ??



2nd, no way to beat CERTIFIED GANGSTER


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> You already know you going to get best lowrider or best 60's G!!!


Thanks for the positive note, but there are new cars..............and I came in second in 2009.:thumbsup:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

posting 4 my cuzin he got 2 almost new pumps all chrome with chrome accumulators with 
Steel Braided Return Hose, 2 15ft #6 and 2 4ft #6 hoses and Solenoids $500 obo pm me for info



























also selling lite car trailer make an offer have all paper work and new spare rim tire and straps..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> nice paint job, like da color homie.


Thanks G


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> Thanks for the positive note, but there are new cars..............and I came in second in 2009.:thumbsup:


Ok true...I know you will do good G


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Ok true...I know you will do good G


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*slash...thanks man here's more pics...painted the guts today...going to bear metal foil on this(it's going to be my first time)still gotta do the motor also








































*


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

this thing been dead


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

second 2none eddie said:


> posting 4 my cuzin he got 2 almost new pumps all chrome with chrome accumulators with
> Steel Braided Return Hose, 2 15ft #6 and 2 4ft #6 hoses and Solenoids $500 obo pm me for info
> 
> 
> ...



shoot me a pm on da trailer


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats good miami...any hangouts or rideouts anytime soon???


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

sickassscion said:


> Whats good miami...any hangouts or rideouts anytime soon???


WHAT ABOUT WE START THE HANGOOUT AT THE SHOP AGAIN ... THIS FRIDAY.... THERE HAVENT BEEN A HANGOUT IN THIS END FOR A WHILE... WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE ONE DOWN SOUTH.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> WHAT ABOUT WE START THE HANGOOUT AT THE SHOP AGAIN ... THIS FRIDAY.... THERE HAVENT BEEN A HANGOUT IN THIS END FOR A WHILE... WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE ONE DOWN SOUTH.



Nice............we'll be in L.A. this weekend.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> Nice............we'll be in L.A. this weekend.


THATS RIGHT.. I WANTED TO GO OUT THERE... HAVE FUN


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


This picture is great.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 7 guests)

93brougham,*EXECUTION+,*


----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

PM ME ABOUT THEM PUMPS


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> What a ***** been up too


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

slash said:


>


the good old days , last lowrider show down here .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HIT EM UP said:


>



what's up with barry university hoes ?? you holding out....... :dunno::biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

HIT EM UP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Complete convertible top from an 80's El Dorado for sale including read seats ,quarter windows , pistons , hoses , everything , in good condition everything to make a vert g-body

$600 obo pm me is interested


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Complete convertible top from an 80's El Dorado for sale including read seats ,quarter windows , pistons , hoses , everything , in good condition everything to make a vert g-body

$600 obo pm me is interested


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


I Love it!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what's up with barry university hoes ?? you holding out....... :dunno::biggrin:


They are Bad and RICH...Ima put you down with a white girl I know thats what you like LOL


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

CHECK OUT SWIFT CC IN THE FORGIATO BOOTH! ON SEP 3 DUB SHOW!


http://forgiatoblog.com/2011/07/22/forgiato-going-to-miami-sept-3/




















































AND MUCH MORE!!!......SWIFTCC.NET :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SWIFT said:


> CHECK OUT SWIFT CC IN THE FORGIATO BOOTH! ON SEP 3 DUB SHOW!
> 
> 
> http://forgiatoblog.com/2011/07/22/forgiato-going-to-miami-sept-3/
> ...



:thumbsup:....................nice, what other club and solo riders going to DUB?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> I Love it!!!


x2...Had that pic saved for a lil mine now just never posted it....I want to juice one to tell you the true


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


> CHECK OUT SWIFT CC IN THE FORGIATO BOOTH! ON SEP 3 DUB SHOW!
> 
> 
> http://forgiatoblog.com/2011/07/22/forgiato-going-to-miami-sept-3/
> ...



Yal boys doing yal thing str8 up :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:....................nice, what other club and solo riders going to DUB?


:nicoderm:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Some throwback's


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SWIFT said:


> CHECK OUT SWIFT CC IN THE FORGIATO BOOTH! ON SEP 3 DUB SHOW!
> 
> 
> http://forgiatoblog.com/2011/07/22/forgiato-going-to-miami-sept-3/
> ...



swift looking real good love seds vert bitch looking sick props to swift


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


I seen this big boy by my way...Bitch is wettttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP.. LIKE OLD TIMES:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP.. LIKE OLD TIMES:biggrin:



nice...................fulltime lowriders unite.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

1986 Chevy 305 Rebuilt Heads For Sale 
In great condition, has been kept wrapped in plastic in garage.
Need to sell ASAP, asking $200.00 OBO. 
Call me for more information at (786) 202-0972



View attachment 337936
View attachment 337938
View attachment 337936
View attachment 337940
View attachment 337941
View attachment 337942
View attachment 337943
View attachment 337944
View attachment 337945
View attachment 337928​


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

selling chrome molded brake drums for a g-body. Like new condition. Have been wrapped up in my closet since they were plated.

$250


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT THIS FRIDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP.. LIKE OLD TIMES:biggrin:


Nice turnout


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> x2...Had that pic saved for a lil mine now just never posted it....I want to juice one to tell you the true


Want to buy some parts???


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

I did the BODY and PAINT on these cars as well....................














Playtime did the leafing and striping on the Lac.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Quivo Andresito........ Daaaaaaaaammmm me voy a perder este hangout tambien.......... El viernes arranco pa LA........ . Gonna go the 2011 LRM show at the LA convention center on sunday. Ill bring some pics..............Nos vemos en la proxima ollo.....


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

93 Sonoma 1300 obo
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2515886189.html


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> Quivo Andresito........ Daaaaaaaaammmm me voy a perder este hangout tambien.......... El viernes arranco pa LA........ . Gonna go the 2011 LRM show at the LA convention center on sunday. Ill bring some pics..............Nos vemos en la proxima ollo.....


Toncess.. todo bien parce, pa la proxima... have fun out there bro..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Want to buy some parts???


naw not any time soon...Still working on my daily...I saw one for sale like 2 weeks ago buddy wanted 600 bucks no motor/tranny tho but I want to build something old school next...This one will be a weekend car but ill still keep bad luck as my daily


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> I did the BODY and PAINT on these cars as well....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I told you before props & keep doing your thing the work speaks for it self


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> Quivo Andresito........ Daaaaaaaaammmm me voy a perder este hangout tambien.......... El viernes arranco pa LA........ . Gonna go the 2011 LRM show at the LA convention center on sunday. Ill bring some pics..............Nos vemos en la proxima ollo.....


Be carefully G...If you see any bbw,plus size,thick,super thick females' takeing pics next to any lolow's hook me up...Send me the pics throw pm or facebook I don't want no ****** crying over that or start bitching


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

For all you Amber Rose Fans


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> Quivo Andresito........ Daaaaaaaaammmm me voy a perder este hangout tambien.......... El viernes arranco pa LA........ . Gonna go the 2011 LRM show at the LA convention center on sunday. Ill bring some pics..............Nos vemos en la proxima ollo.....


nice, we'll be out ther too.................:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> I did the BODY and PAINT on these cars as well....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like glass................:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> FOR SALE..............13X7 SUPREMES




sold


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

95' LAC 4/S... 2000.00 (786)258-0183 Q!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> nice, we'll be out ther too.................:thumbsup:


get some good pics of the females for me...you know how i like them carol's


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

tru6lu305 said:


> 95' LAC 4/S... 2000.00 (786)258-0183 Q!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

http://youtu.be/AEkySAwDe3M

Wow its scary.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

RollinX151 said:


> I got this 2 wing knockoff tool after I had already put my wheels. I like it and want to use it but I need the money right now more than the tool. Its brand new, never used. $50. Let me know.


SOLD!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

@ Watson: Thx Alot Homie for the props. I got you on some pics!!!!!!And like I have told you dont hesitate if you ever need some help on the crown I GOT YOU!!!!
@Andre: Listo LLave Thx I will Ill swing through after i get back
@Carlos: Ima call you sunday morning!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

just finished this 75


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> @ Watson: Thx Alot Homie for the props. I got you on some pics!!!!!!And like I have told you dont hesitate if you ever need some help on the crown I GOT YOU!!!!
> @Andre: Listo LLave Thx I will Ill swing through after i get back
> @Carlos: Ima call you sunday morning!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> just finished this 75


nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> @ Watson: Thx Alot Homie for the props. I got you on some pics!!!!!!And like I have told you dont hesitate if you ever need some help on the crown I GOT YOU!!!!
> @Andre: Listo LLave Thx I will Ill swing through after i get back
> @Carlos: Ima call you sunday morning!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

_*Nice work homie*_


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>





*DAMN CARLOS I THINK THIS IS THE BADDEST ONE YOUVE PUT SO FAR.........*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN CARLOS I THINK THIS IS THE BADDEST ONE YOUVE PUT SO FAR.........*



:thumbsup:


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)

just wanted to let ya know of the grand opening we got goin on...we do every type of mechanic work from top to bottom... we do mufflers from custom to factory... we are also sellin rims w.e size from velocity to forgiato to asanti,etc. ... and all the types of lifts and lowering vehicles... for any info call me fatboy at 786-285-3526... thanks for ur attention


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

What date is the goodtimes picnic ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

AUGUST 28 LOCO


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT TOMOROW AT THE TATTOO SHOP... NO FOOD NOR DRINKS ARE GONNA BE AVALIABLE. BUT YOU COULD BRING YOUR OWN.. 
ALOT OF PARKING AND AND SOME KICKASS WEATHER.. STARTS AT 9:00 PM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cho3l7NpBws


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 2008 GMC Yukon with 39,xxx miles. Truck is black, with black leather interior. Never been in an accident, I bought the truck brand new in August of 2009 with 40 miles on the odometer. Every oil change has been done just before the 3000 mile mark at the Chevy dealer. I am still paying for the truck monthly, but am looking to sell for $27,500 and when I get the title it will be transferred over to the new owner, or take over payments. It has 2 L7 15s in a custom ported box, a Kicker 2500.1, a Pioneer double din, 4 pack HIDs, and top/bottom billet grill that can be included for extra. Can be financed through your bank, if approved. Contact me at 786-223-5428 or PM.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> just finished this 75





EXECUTION said:


>



AWWWW SHIT MY DAWG EVIL KNIEVEL GETTING DOWN AT THE SHOP :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I still cant find a new set of 4 155/80/13 with a white wall on them anywhere down here. what the heck ! im ridin on threads ....


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a 14" conti kit for sale with rim pm me for mote info


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT TONITE AT THE TATTOO SHOP... NO FOOD NOR DRINKS ARE GONNA BE AVALIABLE. BUT YOU COULD BRING YOUR OWN.. 
ALOT OF PARKING AND AND SOME KICKASS WEATHER.. STARTS AT 9:00 PM


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

waseonEr said:


>



nice pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Posting for a friend
1995 Chevy caprice everything works 165k miles engine is like new transmission was rebuilt less than 5k miles ago paint is good wit pinstripes inside is all white except headliner and carpet has fiberglass dash...car has barely hit the streets I've owned it in the 3 years I've had it I've put under 3k miles on it..has 3 pumps (piston pump to the front) 6 new batteries..car is reinforced almost everything is either painted or chrome car has no issues only selling cuz I don't use it so rather sell it to someone that's going to enjoy it before I let it go to shit in my front yard.. call or email me only if u got the cash in hand I wont entertain tire kickers car is real nice I want $5,800 for it if you don't have that save your change and build something else [email protected] or my cell 786-302-4521


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

waseonEr said:


>


:wow: nice


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Versace sun glasses with authentication bought from macy's with original hardcase & embroided cleaning cloth

not a single scratch or missing diamond , barely used

$175 firm 

if interested pm me


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Who's going to da hang out tonight


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Bonez305 said:


>




bad bitch


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bonez305 said:


>


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> bad bitch


I second dat


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

This one my favorite southern CDs of all time and just found my old CD of it so wanted to post up, enjoy!












http://www.sendspace.com/file/l0cz7v


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

87-88 cutlass euro front for sale $300


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

second 2none eddie said:


> posting 4 my cuzin he got 2 almost new pumps all chrome with chrome accumulators with
> Steel Braided Return Hose, 2 15ft #6 and 2 4ft #6 hoses and Solenoids $500 obo pm me for info
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

tru6lu305 said:


> 95' LAC 4/S... 2000.00 (786)258-0183 Q!


 Does it runs when can idee it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still Hated said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


You gettin it back together fool.................:thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Like glass!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED*
94pimplac+
93brougham+

:wave:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

RollinX151 said:


>



nice pic


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> MISTER ED*
> 94pimplac+
> 93brougham+
> :wave:


Que Vola Consorte


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*93brougham*+:nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*RoLLiN ShReK**animaniacs*
*ripsta85*
*david*
*93brougham*+:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I took these from the l.a show topic......


HUEY HEFNER said:


> ALBERST 63 RAG EL REY..FROM ELITE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> I took these from the l.a show topic......


man........ elite's cars are badass :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> man........ elite's cars are badass :worship:


:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still Hated said:


> You gettin it back together fool.................:thumbsup:


Lil by lil I ant in no rush...how you & the family been


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW FAM...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

SHORTY84 said:


> *93brougham*+:nicoderm:


WUT IT DO *****



SHORTY84 said:


> *RoLLiN ShReK**animaniacs*
> *ripsta85*
> *david*
> *93brougham*+:wave:


:wave:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> I took these from the l.a show topic......


 You have no idea on the quality of an elite car, I've seen these car in person, these cars will not make you want to go to a car show down here any more. Not all Cali cars are clean but no one can fuck with elite, this has to win lowrider of the year.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Miami305Rida said:


> You have no idea on the quality of an elite car, I've seen these car in person, these cars will not make you want to go to a car show down here any more. Not all Cali cars are clean but no one can fuck with elite, this has to win lowrider of the year.


Thats the talk.... It took best of show this sunday and i knoe elite's history they have a few more items to add to this dream machine to take car of the year.....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> I took these from the l.a show topic......


 Now that's beautiful piece of machine .....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

*BOWTIE BACK ! GO GETTA*















bowtiesouth.com


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

anybody kno where i can get tires at??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE PICS FROM THE SHOW IN L.A. THIS WEEKEND, JUST CLICK ON THIS..............*there's almost 1000 pics here!*


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


> IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE PICS FROM THE SHOW IN L.A. THIS WEEKEND, JUST CLICK ON THIS..............*there's almost 1000 pics here!*


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

lowbikeon20z said:


> anybody kno where i can get tires at??


if ur not in a rush ebay


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE PICS FROM THE SHOW IN L.A. THIS WEEKEND, JUST CLICK ON THIS..............*there's almost 1000 pics here!*


Awesome thanks Carlos


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE PICS FROM THE SHOW IN L.A. THIS WEEKEND, JUST CLICK ON THIS..............*there's almost 1000 pics here!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a good video from the LA show I don't know how to post videos on this bitch anymore but fuck it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g3B417EIrg&feature=feedu


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

wats up bro if you still have the set up please pm me or you can give me ay call (786)250-9698 rudy thanks.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Some eye candy from the LA show.............


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[h=2]







[/h]Here are some of the best of the the best pic's of the Lowrider Magezine L A Car Show up now on this website......
Some never B4 seen !!!!!!

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowr...lecarclub.html

​


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lowbikeon20z said:


> anybody kno where i can get tires at??


anyone needs 155/80/13 W.W. tires LMK... $50e.... pm me.

got a few sets...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

waseonEr said:


>


what kinda camera and things did you take these with? these are so nice :wow:
i wanna go to school for photography..i like these alot


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> anyone needs 155/80/13 W.W. tires LMK... $50e.... pm me.
> 
> got a few sets...



What brand? are they firestone?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> What brand? are they firestone?


naw i wish! they are marshall's... IMO they look way better then the milestar's (which seem to be one of the only companys that are still gonna make them)


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking for this rear bumper bracket for a 65 impala anyone.The passenger side






thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> naw i wish! they are marshall's... IMO they look way better then the milestar's (which seem to be one of the only companys that are still gonna make them)


COOL, still a good deal.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fish65 said:


> Looking for this rear bumper bracket for a 65 impala anyone.The passenger side
> View attachment 343610
> thanks


what they do mang , how's that thang coming along ??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

These are photos I snagged from other peeps..from the L.A. show and other lil spots so i figured i post em up.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

This One Deserves a Right Click And Save


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Look At the Quarter Windows


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Look At the Quarter Windows



*BAD ASS THE REAR WINDOW GOES DOWN.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED*Da Beast21+


:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> These are photos I snagged from other peeps..from the L.A. show and other lil spots so i figured i post em up.


Tight work on the pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


custom box for 4 12" kicker's & 2 pump's & 6 batteries :x:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> custom box for 4 12" kicker's & 2 pump's & 6 batteries :x:


no pumps maybe some batteries


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what they do mang , how's that thang coming along ??


Picked it up from paint shop on monday


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> no pumps maybe some batteries


:thumbsup:Fuck it I know it will be clean homie!!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

good morning layitlow fam...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up lowriders <viejitos miami fl cc>have a bless day homies


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn its dead in here fk it ima post pics


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> damn its dead in here fk it ima post pics



im waiting....................


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There u go


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

dang what happened ?? that's your car rite .....??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hopefully the weather is good on saturday for fuds/betty's


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

93brougham said:


> There u go


damn i hope that can be buffed. that same shit happend to my boys but he fixed it even though evey time u lifted the car with a jack to werk on it or wut ever u could see the crease... i hope u had insurance


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> dang what happened ?? that's your car rite .....??


Yuuuuup *R.I.P. *




PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> damn i hope that can be buffed. that same shit happend to my boys but he fixed it even though evey time u lifted the car with a jack to werk on it or wut ever u could see the crease... i hope u had insurance


no way jose no buffing there totalled which sucks car was perfectly fine. and yes i have insurance lol even though sometimes you never know right shorty84 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

93brougham said:


> Yuuuuup *R.I.P. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks homie  , u couldnt part it?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

93brougham said:


> Yuuuuup *R.I.P. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn well i hope they at least give u wut it was worth so u can find a cleaner one and i hope u didnt fuck ur back up i got hit like that 2 years ago and back still kills me


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> that sucks homie  , u couldnt part it?


Yea i already parted it i took out all the parts that were mine :biggrin: but na i have to leave everything there till the insurance comes to look at it after that im sure theyre giving me $$$$ and taking it if i can take off any parts ima taking off the shelltop 



PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> damn well i hope they at least give u wut it was worth so u can find a cleaner one and i hope u didnt fuck ur back up i got hit like that 2 years ago and back still kills me


Yea im hoping so too since it was a company car that hit me but to get in contact with theyre insurance is a mission im doing that right now as i type i need a rental im stuck at the crib. I looked up the value of how i had it and hopefully they give me that.As for my back it's w/e for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> There u go





:tears::tears::tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ISNT THAT THE TOP I SOLD YOU.........*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> :tears::tears::tears:


Yea sucks it was clean with everything working and up to date baught it from the og owner un viejito but what can you do if you know how to drive and others dont lol



MISTER ED said:


> *ISNT THAT THE TOP I SOLD YOU.........*


Ya and if im able to take it off it will be for sale


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

93brougham said:


> Yea sucks it was clean with everything working and up to date baught it from the og owner un viejito but what can you do if you know how to drive and others dont lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and if im able to take it off it will be for sale


Damn fool.......sucks......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Damn fool.......sucks......


Yuuuuuuuuuup i know but what can you :dunno:... do alot of people dont know how to drive.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn that sucked


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

yo is there any hangouts tonight besides Towers?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*oh shit EDDIE around.......*


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *oh shit EDDIE around.......*


lol yea bro.. it had been so long que i forgot password/username todo. how you doing bro?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn said:


> lol yea bro.. it had been so long que i forgot password/username todo. how you doing bro?



*same shit bro still in here....*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

93brougham said:


> There u go



DAM!!! THAT SUCKS!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Look At the Quarter Windows


 Did u get a pic of the rear of it? I think that's the one that has a roll down rear window also.


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

yo coming back to this page reminds me of the old days. Doing loser laps in te grove, then chilling at taco bell and hope for a hop. when this thread had like 15 heads at anytime.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn said:


> yo coming back to this page reminds me of the old days. Doing loser laps in te grove, then chilling at taco bell and hope for a hop. when this thread had like 15 heads at anytime.


Not anymore bro......


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

FINALLY GOT THE TOP DONE. LOOKS LIKE IM GOODTIMES PICNIC BOUND!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

huesone said:


> View attachment 345065
> FINALLY GOT THE TOP DONE. LOOKS LIKE IM GOODTIMES PICNIC BOUND!!!!


Bad ass bro......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

huesone said:


> View attachment 345065
> FINALLY GOT THE TOP DONE. LOOKS LIKE IM GOODTIMES PICNIC BOUND!!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

huesone said:


> FINALLY GOT THE TOP DONE. LOOKS LIKE IM GOODTIMES PICNIC BOUND!!!!



View attachment 345065


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

huesone said:


> View attachment 345065
> FINALLY GOT THE TOP DONE. LOOKS LIKE IM GOODTIMES PICNIC BOUND!!!!


Fuckin props!!!!Looks good G hard work pays off


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

huesone said:


> View attachment 345065
> FINALLY GOT THE TOP DONE. LOOKS LIKE IM GOODTIMES PICNIC BOUND!!!!


Tight work,,,,,...................:thumbsup:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a gbody rear end ready for juice with power balls for sale. hit me up at 786-975-8626 for more info.


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

1980 Cutlass $1300 Obo call or text for more pics or info 305-528-8232


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

87-88 cutlass euro clip $300 ell emblems there only thing has is damaged corner light 786-444-6009


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a gbody rear end ready for juice with power balls for sale. hit me up at 786-975-8626 for more info.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

huesone said:


> View attachment 345065
> FINALLY GOT THE TOP DONE. LOOKS LIKE IM GOODTIMES PICNIC BOUND!!!!


DAMNNNN JUST BEAUTIFULLLLL....


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

APPRECIATE ALL THE COMPLIMENTS! HERE IS ONE MORE...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

huesone said:


> APPRECIATE ALL THE COMPLIMENTS! HERE IS ONE MORE...
> View attachment 345338


Holy CACA! :thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

huesone said:


> View attachment 345065
> FINALLY GOT THE TOP DONE. LOOKS LIKE IM GOODTIMES PICNIC BOUND!!!!


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

bad ass tray


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

View attachment 345065


Looking good USO.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*flaco*:wave:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SHORTY84 said:


> *flaco*:wave:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

On its way back home


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

who can install a slip n stub locally on a towncar?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking for some all chrome 14s cash in hand hit me up 754 2443108


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN A LT1 WITH TRANNY AND ALL THE WIRING HIT ME UP


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:









.


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

:squint:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

-PlayTime- said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-PlayTime- said:


> :squint:



*BAD ASS.....*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *BAD ASS.....*


:yes: 

Whats up Ed, hope the fam is good! :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> :yes:
> 
> Whats up Ed, hope the fam is good! :wave:



:h5:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

selling ay pair of 13 inch spokes and 14 inch spokes for more info give me ay call at 786 250 9698 rudy..


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SOME BOOTY....................


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*



























Directions to the Porter County Expo Center:
*215 E. Division Road
Valparaiso, In. 46383

If you take 80/94 to Exit #31 Chesterton/Valparaiso In-49 S from this point it is about 20 minutes to the fair grounds.

This way is a direct shot to the fair grounds. or

You can take 80/94 to I-65 South to U.S. 30 you go East on 30 (left) and you take it all the way down to Exit #31 In-49 S. once you get off on the exit you are 5 minutes from the fair grounds.
Going is way is a little longer but you are passing all the stores, gas stations and resturants and hotels.

*Hotel Information:*

One hotel was will to give us a group rate, but I need to know Right Away so I can get them to set aside a block of rooms. It is the Super 8 and the rate will be 62.09 plus tax.
They are located at, about 10 minutes from the fair grounds:
3005 John Howell Drive
Valparaiso, In. 46383
219-464-9840

Call us at 2*19-942-1752 *or email [email protected] to let me know if you want a room and I give them the total count before you call to reserve it or else you will not get the special rate.

Other hotels:

Holiday Inn Express
1251 Silhavy Road 1-877-410-6681 $119.99 per night

County Inn
2020 Laporte Ave 219-476-000 $105-119 per night

Courtyard 2301 Morthland Dr 219-465-1700 89.95-119.95 per night

Hampton Inn 1451 Silhavy Road 219-531-6424 139.00 per night

All hotels are in Valparaiso and are about 10-15 minutes from the fair grounds and they do accept trailor parking.


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

selling ay complete set up 4 pumps ther show times pumps for more info call me at 7862509698 rudy........


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> SOME BOOTY....................


:wow:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

hey whats up guys am new here any hang outs in miauffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sold a few more sets of tires today... anyone needs any LMK... 155/80/13 $50e..


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

yo i need a set you got a pics of the tires


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Mia84regal said:


> yo i need a set you got a pics of the tires


in my phone i do. pm me your # and ill txt u them..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> sold a few more sets of tires today... anyone needs any LMK... 155/80/13 $50e..



:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

I MIGHT BE SELLING PARTS OFF OF MY BIGBODY (AS SOON AS THE INS. COMPANY COMES TO APPRAISE IT) IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY PARTS LET ME KNOW. I HAVE THE ENGINE AND TRANNY PENDING SALE. THE ACCELERATION CABLE,FRONT LICENSE PLATE BRACKET, AND BRACKET TO HOLD GRILL ALSO PENDING. STILL GOT THE SHELLTOP AND ANYTHING ELSE ANYONE MIGHT WANT THANKS :rimshot:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

need a clean back bumper for a big body


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

93brougham said:


> I MIGHT BE SELLING PARTS OFF OF MY BIGBODY (AS SOON AS THE INS. COMPANY COMES TO APPRAISE IT) IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY PARTS LET ME KNOW. I HAVE THE ENGINE AND TRANNY PENDING SALE. THE ACCELERATION CABLE,FRONT LICENSE PLATE BRACKET, AND BRACKET TO HOLD GRILL ALSO PENDING. STILL GOT THE SHELLTOP AND ANYTHING ELSE ANYONE MIGHT WANT THANKS :rimshot:


PM sent..............


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> need a clean back bumper for a big body


That i dont have unfortunetely



Still Hated said:


> PM sent..............


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

For sale


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

does anybody have ball joint extentions for sale give me a holla 7862580183 Q!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


>


Damn welcome back!!! I know you happy


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

RollinX151 said:


>


damn i always see that truck with the lowrider sticker parked at chicos


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RollinX151 said:


>


:thumbsup:




Mr lowrider305 said:


> Damn welcome back!!! I know you happy





lowbikeon20z said:


> damn i always see that truck with the lowrider sticker parked at chicos



:wave::wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning G hope all is well with the family & your caddys...I'm getting ready for work so you have a bless day G


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

lowbikeon20z said:


> damn i always see that truck with the lowrider sticker parked at chicos


 Lol, that guys lives right there in front of my parents house.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Damn welcome back!!! I know you happy


 Thanks. Just gotta get her back up to par...she was abused these past few months.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> :wave:



:nicoderm:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lookin for the rear fillers for a 90 lac if any body has them lett me kno thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For Sale, don't have time for it
$6500 FIRM


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

Hard to believe this thread is still going on after all these years..


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

SURFER BOY said:


> 87-88 cutlass euro clip $300 ell emblems there only thing has is damaged corner light 786-444-6009
> View attachment 345308


:dunno:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

damn that rag trey is clean.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

2-Face '64 said:


> damn that rag trey is clean.


X2 :yes:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DRE !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

M.Fuentes said:


> Hard to believe this thread is still going on after all these years..


needs some fuego!!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/s... $300... 2 prohopper pumps, single dump, 1 has a new motor, new check valves... and i have 2 batteries $70 if interested hit me up Q! 7862580183


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good deal


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> :nicoderm:


:nicoderm:


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Taking trade offers for my truck lookin for a clean daily...lets see what's out there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

THIS IS MY DAILY DRIVER RUNS AND DRIVES GREAT.305 5.0L... A/C POWER LOCKS&WINDOWS FLOWMASTER EXHAUST.. HAS MINOR BODY WORK(alittle surface rust) BUT FOR THE MOST PART IT IS A REALLY SOLID BOX CHEVY ORIGINAL INTERIOR IN GOOD CONDITION WITH A PAINT JOB IT WILL BE PERFECT.HAVE TO SELL CAUSE JUST DONT HAVE TIME OR MONEY SO HOP ON THIS DEAL QUICK SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY...IF INTRESTED CALL JASON 786 203 1689.... $1800 0.b.0


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

edelbrok carb $120








a/c compressor $40







if intrested call 786 203 1689


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

tru6lu305 said:


> 4/s... $300... 2 prohopper pumps, single dump, 1 has a new motor, new check valves... and i have 2 batteries $70 if interested hit me up Q! 7862580183



this is a deal hopefully someone grabs em alone in motors u have 300.00 its like your getting two blocks a few fittings pair of dumps chrome cans with rods and gears which are 200.00 a pop if they are marzochii tremendo steal


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

I am looking for the two Original front fenders for a 1964 impala


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lowridergame305 said:


> this is a deal hopefully someone grabs em alone in motors u have 300.00 its like your getting two blocks a few fittings pair of dumps chrome cans with rods and gears which are 200.00 a pop if they are marzochii tremendo steal


the motor i got from reds without club member discount...$110.00, check valves 2 for $20, new pump head seals, double dump converted to single dump and replumbing priceless... if nobody wants them i can keep them with no pressure, i believe $300 is a very good price


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

pumps galore... and more to come.


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Any hang outs today in miami ?


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Also looking for some 13" wheels if anybody has some for sale new or used no bent plz. Thanks


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

For Sale $1200 A/C blows cold, reinforcement, 3 pump, tow package. The hydros needs some work, the body still needs work. 9547088500 call/text
. Located in Pompano


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mia84regal said:


> Also looking for some 13" wheels if anybody has some for sale new or used no bent plz. Thanks


individualsbox has some new sets in Orlando


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

tru6lu305 said:


> pumps galore... and more to come.


 How much for the batts


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

tru6lu305 said:


> pumps galore... and more to come.


 Somebody needs to be on hoarders ... lowrider edition


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

sour diesel said:


> Somebody needs to be on hoarders ... lowrider edition


hahaha... thats :biggrin: they need to a lowrider edition of hoarders...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

de pinga este miami esta super aburido :thumbsdown: i do a lowrider for nothing. i think i going built a big rims so las personas se pongan un pokito brabita:roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

was watching 1000 ways to die on spike last night, and this was way #414.....


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Now thats crazy way ti die!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

MY BOY LOOKING FOR SOME 14s.cash in hand


----------



## dontmatter (Sep 20, 2008)

Lowridergame305 said:


>





V.A. will be there


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

tru6lu305 said:


> pumps galore... and more to come.


damn dohhy thats my kinda kitchen


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> MY BOY LOOKING FOR SOME 14s.cash in hand


MARTIAN GOT DAYTONS WITH BRAND NEW TIRES.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> MY BOY LOOKING FOR SOME 14s.cash in hand


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2544708459.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

is anyone selling an eldorado vert top????


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Kid_Buick said:


> For Sale $1200 A/C blows cold, reinforcement, 3 pump, tow package. The hydros needs some work, the body still needs work. 9547088500 call/text
> . Located in Pompano
> 
> View attachment 348044


GONE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


like a boss :wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami VIEJITOS MIAMI IN UR HOOD>>>>>>>>


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

are there any hangouts this week?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> That i dont have unfortunetely


 
*HEY YOU GOT A "PM" :twak:*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

ride getting wet....fuck...................?


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*GOOD MORNING M.I.A. AND DAMN EVERYBODY'S M.I.A. FOR REAL...........

:wave::wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *GOOD MORNING M.I.A. AND DAMN EVERYBODY'S M.I.A. FOR REAL...........
> 
> :wave::wave: :wave: :wave:*


uffin::wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RollinX151 said:


> uffin::wave:


:nicoderm:


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

1981 Buick regal for sale. $2500 obo. 60k miles. No rust. 3058041331


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Posting for a friend
1995 Chevy caprice everything works 165k miles engine is like new transmission was rebuilt less than 5k miles ago paint is good wit pinstripes inside is all white except headliner and carpet has fiberglass dash...car has barely hit the streets I've owned it in the 3 years I've had it I've put under 3k miles on it..has 3 pumps, 6 new batteries..car is reinforced almost everything is either painted or chrome car has no issues only selling cuz I don't use it so rather sell it to someone that's going to enjoy it before I let it go to shit in my front yard.. call or email me only if u got the cash in hand I wont entertain tire kickers car is real nice I want $5,500 for it if you don't have that save your change and build something else [email protected] or my cell 786-302-4521


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *HEY YOU GOT A "PM" :twak:*


My bad cuh been busy


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

for trade... a cce and a showtime pump... for some ball joint extentions.


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Anybody has a place for rag tops in miami


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


FEW MORE DAYS L.A. WILL BE IN IN MIA CANT WAIT 2 SEE THE GT FAM ....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*DOUBLE-O* 


What's good G...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mia84regal said:


> Anybody has a place for rag tops in miami


Did my top on my old lincoln here...he did my cousins interiors on his coupe deville and fleetwood.

Ranger Upholstery
305-445-6699


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

YESSIR


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS WORKING ON THERE CARS FOR THE BIG GT PICNIC HOPE TO SEE SOME NEW CARS AND NEW UPGRADES OUT THERE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED*
Lowridergame305+
93brougham+
Low_Ski_13
cener gold git

 DAMN THIS IS LIKE THE MOST PEOPLE IN FOUR MONTHS......:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *DOUBLE-O*
> 
> 
> What's good G...


looking at this topic ........ is a done deal . R.I.P. MIAMI FEST


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> looking at this topic ........ is a done deal . R.I.P. MIAMI FEST



When is the funeral.................??


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mia84regal said:


> Thanks bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> looking at this topic ........ is a done deal . R.I.P. MIAMI FEST


May She R.I.P :angel:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

THIS WHOLE SHITS BEEN R.I.P!!


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Supp Miami Fam. Long time lurker of this site. Finally decided to register :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice shot


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

es la rececion no hay para pagar el internet,lol.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

RatRod 300 said:


> View attachment 350548
> View attachment 350549
> Supp Miami Fam. Long time lurker of this site. Finally decided to register :thumbsup:


seen your ride a few months back at dolphin, really diggin it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> looking at this topic ........ is a done deal . R.I.P. MIAMI FEST


thats cause miami runs on hating, and shit talking.:420:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

on another note!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ5kl48js1M


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

LOWRIDERS WELCOME!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> When is the funeral.................??


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


> LOWRIDERS WELCOME!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DRòN said:


> thats cause miami runs on hating, and shit talking.:420:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

TEAM LATENIGHT ! LOL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Lowridergame305 said:


> SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS WORKING ON THERE CARS FOR THE BIG GT PICNIC HOPE TO SEE SOME NEW CARS AND NEW UPGRADES OUT THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> :thumbsup:


its almost that time big guy round up them fulltimers lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DRòN said:


> thats cause miami runs on hating, and shit talking.:420:


*and for sale section......*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

<img src='http://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos/101021/10/4cc0731a3c790.jpg' />


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DRòN said:


> thats cause miami runs on hating, and shit talking.:420:


Sad but true.



MISTER ED said:


> *and for sale section......*


This one is also sad but true and even worse then the 1st one


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

got some 13's for sell need gon asap 786-250-9698


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a rear bumper for a Buick Regal (81-87) I got a clean one for $150... I also have a Cadillac (80's) house grill for sale for $200... The teeth are painted on it though  hit me up on my e-mail ([email protected]) because I am hardly ever on here.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

LOL... You guys are too much... The same shit goes on in the Michigan Thread... Some of us even tried to do a "Michigan Riders 2.0" but that didn't seem to work out too well. All the bullshit followed us there too...

I wonder if every region has this bullshit in their threads...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> LOL... You guys are too much... The same shit goes on in the Michigan Thread... Some of us even tried to do a "Michigan Riders 2.0" but that didn't seem to work out too well. All the bullshit followed us there too...
> 
> I wonder if every region has this bullshit in their threads...


*:roflmao:yea someone had started "THE REAL MIAMI FEST" and that one died quick too..........*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SWIFT said:


> LOWRIDERS WELCOME!!



hope to see every club and solo riders there, this is our only indoor show...........it's up to everyone if we have this show next year.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I wonder if every region has this bullshit in their threads...[/QUOTE said:


> yeah, its the same everywhere. especially during the winter months when no one has shit to do. ive read hate,shit talk,physical violance against family memebers, death threats... etc, but when summer comes around, everyones out hittin shows n picnics


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

pitbull puppys for sale get at me.....blue brindle....for more info 7863783124.....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> hope to see every club and solo riders there, this is our only indoor show...........it's up to everyone if we have this show next year.


SECOND TO NONE WILL BE THERE...HOW DO WE ENTER? SAME DAY ?


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 dammmmm thats a ass


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

you can contact me to PRE-REGISTER for the show!. the roll-is friday all day..for more information message me


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

visited today daniel & sons..great work over there!!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

SWIFT said:


> visited today daniel & sons..great work over there!!


 Damn homestead? Wow you was riding for real, and two times for my LOWLYFE brothers down there.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


BAD ASS PIC


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SWIFT said:


> visited today daniel & sons..great work over there!!


thats a bad ass paint shop them boys doin shit rite down south:thumbsup:


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

When was that?! That caddi hopping is my neighbor yo haha


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

For sale $350 pick up


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


WELL DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

RoLLiN ShReK :wave:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> WELL DAMN!!!!!!!!


WELL DAMN IS RITE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

SUP MIA!!!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks man for coming by


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

My brother's selling his 68 coupe deville conv. $8000 o.b.o. 
center gold 16" stamped daytons with vouges needs two tires 
786-277-4738 Lazaro







<br><br>


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

one pro hopper left... $175.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chulow said:


> SUP MIA!!!!


Whats up G...hope all is well on your side


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Hialeah56 said:


> My brother's selling his 68 coupe deville conv. $8000 o.b.o.
> center gold 16 stamped daytons with vouges needs two tires
> 786-277-4738 Lazaro
> 
> ...


car looks solid good luck on the sale , that thing back in the days was hitting hard .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hope to see some of you out there..... :thumbsup: info on the flyer!!!!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> car looks solid good luck on the sale , that thing back in the days was hitting hard .


 thanks I love this caddy myself wish I had the space


also forgot to mention car is already converted into electric ignition, no points or that petronix stuff complete new HEI distributor, brand new carburetor, and the starting problem these caddys get resolved. Many little extra pieces in the trunk
$8000 o.b.o.


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2557561239.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hialeah56 said:


> thanks I love this caddy myself wish I had the space
> 
> 
> also forgot to mention car is already converted into electric ignition, no points or that petronix stuff complete new HEI distributor, brand new carburetor, and the starting problem these caddys get resolved. Many little extra pieces in the trunk
> $8000 o.b.o.


will he take a kidney for trade :dunno:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> will he take a kidney for trade :dunno:


depends whats your blood type and nationality


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

Hialeah56 said:


> depends whats your blood type and nationality


A- Cuban:happysad:


----------



## Infamous007 (Jul 17, 2011)

2 chrome pumps
got this 4 my ride not going to use them its 2 all chrome with chrome Accumulators and all fittings are chrome with Steel Braided Return Hose 2 15 feet #6 hose and 2 4feet #6 hose and 4 Solenoids $600 obo will ship buyer pays shipping and will part out like all 4 accumulators with fittings 4 $350 pm 4 more info


----------



## BLVD MOTORSPORTS (May 3, 2009)

FOR SALE 4 STEEL BLOCKS 2 OF THEM ARE OPENED TO 1 INCH PORT THE OTHER 2 ARE REG PORT COMES WITH ADEX THE 2 REAR PUMPS ARE COMPLETE IF INTERESTED PM ME ON HERE $1000.00


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SWIFT said:


> LOWRIDERS WELCOME!!



ready.............................


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

DRòN said:


> A- Cuban:happysad:


:roflmao:



IIMPALAA said:


> ready.............................


:boink: :fool2:


----------



## Infamous007 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hialeah56 said:


> :roflmao::boink: :fool2:


 Super nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hialeah56 said:


> depends whats your blood type and nationality


:rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> ready.............................


nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hope IRENE doesn't mess up the Goodtimes picnic


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

GHOST RIDER said:


> If anyone is looking for a rear bumper for a Buick Regal (81-87) I got a clean one for $150... I also have a Cadillac (80's) house grill for sale for $200... The teeth are painted on it though  hit me up on my e-mail ([email protected]) because I am hardly ever on here.


Grill sold... back bumper for Regal still available.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

:run:HURRICANE!:run: 
LOL... I have only seen on hurricane, Wilma in '05... I didn't live in Florida for any other ones.


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

I Hope its a clear day on sat and no rain.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> hope IRENE doesn't mess up the Goodtimes picnic




*ITS A RAIN OR SHINE EVENT*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> *ITS A RAIN OR SHINE EVENT*



i took the day off so let's something happen , tootsies after party


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking forward to this weekend uffin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

green hid's for a big body for sale... $50 7862580183 Q!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

badass nice homie .... MR IIMPALAA 59


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.stormpulse.com/atlantic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



looking good mr o:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> ready.............................



love it on the stags:thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


man who took that pic :wow:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i took the day off so let's something happen , *tootsies after party*


 That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Ready for Sunday


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

carlos man the 59 is holding us down in hollywood!! keep it going big dogg!!!! i will be rite behind in a min!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Nice...... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looks better without the skirts on the big wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Badass photo!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rollin-orange said:


> Ready for Sunday


Nice truck man


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



Damn......................thanks for all the positive comments, these pictures are from 2008, and those were Oscars wheels.........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> looks better without the skirts on the big wheels


:thumbsup:........Tight work,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Man thats looks sick


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mannn, I hope that hurricane takes a turn!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

what up Mia? Good Times DFW just rollin thru...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

RatRod 300 said:


> Mannn, I hope that hurricane takes a turn!


x2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*yes it is......*


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ahahahahaha :rofl::rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

rollin-orange said:


> Ready for Sunday


nice :yes:


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


>


Good thing for H.A.R.R.P.! :drama:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

RatRod 300 said:


> Good thing for H.A.R.R.P.! :drama:



*ITS BECAUSE OF ALL THESE HAITIANS AND CUBAN DOING BRUJERIA... SO NO HURRICANE CAN COME BY.......:rofl:*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *ITS BECAUSE OF ALL THESE HAITIANS AND CUBAN DOING BRUJERIA... SO NO HURRICANE CAN COME BY.......:rofl:*


:h5:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

*One Time for all the homies out here in the M.I.A building these rides for the G.T. and dub show events happening..... ill be riding with yall homies real soon'..... this shit dont stop' and its not seasonal sport...:nicoderm: .*


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

airbrush,kandys,perals,patterns lmk' B/C clearcoat pm me or any project <BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR>


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

83delta88 said:


> airbrush,kandys,perals,patterns lmk' B/C clearcoat pm me or any project <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.......SouthSide CUSTOMS for those that don't know!!.... Be for sure to see more exclusive work coming out the streets!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

83delta88 said:


> airbrush,kandys,perals,patterns lmk' B/C clearcoat pm me or any project <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking nice work!!!Str8up props keep up the good work


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL CC







new toy


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Thats a clean ride


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


EXECUTION said:


> some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic


Nice Work Evil:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*FUCQH8RS
ripsta85
tru6lu305*
*SURFER BOY *
:wave:




:wave::420:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

83delta88 said:


>


:nicoderm:damm homie u showing a lil to much u gona get the " lil haters" mad remeber they dont want to see a homie shine in these streets!!.........oh well fuk them:finger: now in days u got to build your car for you not to impress them:thumbsup: .....nice work!!


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 Leave it to fuckin miami to do some stupid shit like this


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Nice Work Evil:thumbsup:


 Thanks my nig u know how us old school ****** do it .....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

94pimplac said:


> :nicoderm:damm homie u showing a lil to much u gona get the " lil haters" mad remeber they dont want to see a homie shine in these streets!!.........oh well fuk them:finger: now in days u got to build your car for you not to impress them:thumbsup: .....nice work!!


REAL SHIT RIGHT THERE..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> Thanks my nig u know how us old school ****** do it .....


I SEE YOU..WET WET


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

83delta88 said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD. I LIKE DIFFRENT!



EXECUTION said:


> some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic


GOOD JOB EVIL


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

EXECUTION said:


> some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

sleeper is this who i thing


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

LA CURA said:


> LOOKIN GOOD. I LIKE DIFFRENT! GOOD JOB EVIL


 Thanks homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

OVERRATED said:


> EXECUTION said:
> 
> 
> > some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> I SEE YOU..WET WET


 Que bola with the hustle ?I'm hearing very good things my brotha


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 What's good dre


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


EXECUTION said:


> some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic


Looks good props


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

bro that car is sick


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Mia84regal said:


> bro that car is sick


 Thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

sellling a 1993 cadillac fleetwood RWD and ay 1987 cutlass has t tops need gon asap for more info give me ay call at (786)250-9698 or pm me any time rudy.....


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

SWIFT'N AINT EASY!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> good old days uffin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

What it is miami..this shyt dead ass fuck....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> IIMPALAA said:
> 
> 
> > good old days uffin:
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> DOUBLE-O said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know who is that at the bottom?
> ...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

83delta88 said:


> airbrush,kandys,perals,patterns lmk' B/C clearcoat pm me or any project <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work....................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


> some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic


This ***** think he special............................lol..........tight work E.......:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

83delta88 said:


>


Looks damn good...........bust some ass fool............:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> IIMPALAA said:
> 
> 
> > AFRO JIMMY , AFRO CUSTOMS , 25TH STREET . SHELL GAS STATION IN THE SECOND CIRCLE IN HOLLYWOOD INSTALLING DRAULICS
> ...


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> This ***** think he special............................lol..........tight work E.......:thumbsup::worship:


 Thanks homie


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

83delta88 said:


>


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

83delta88 said:


> airbrush,kandys,perals,patterns lmk' B/C clearcoat pm me or any project <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

94pimplac said:


> :nicoderm:damm homie u showing a lil to much u gona get the " lil haters" mad remeber they dont want to see a homie shine in these streets!!.........oh well fuk them:finger: now in days u got to build your car for you not to impress them:thumbsup: .....nice work!!


nicely said homie.....


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

caddyboy said:


> nicely said homie.....


remeber shhh


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i need to get 2 used or new tires, p175/75r14.thankz homies.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

-PlayTime- said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.......SouthSide CUSTOMS for those that don't know!!.... Be for sure to see more exclusive work coming out the streets!


i am sending you guys a customer ,he be going by the shop on friday :thumbsup:so get ready for more work


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

m.i.a.m.i city of hate....nothin but haters....how you expect peace and happiness
when every where you turn haters talkin shit..... everyone needs to grow the fuck up already...if you dnt have nothing nice to say keep you mouth shut
there's no point in disrespecting each other we not in school no more....we all grown and have families n shit......


hate it or love it in the end im just being real......


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL CC ......................IN UR HOOD?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

monkey man old blazer badass


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sickassscion said:


> What it is miami..this shyt dead ass fuck....


:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

who ever needs work done hit me up,here just another one and more to come :ninja:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> who ever needs work done hit me up,here just another one and more to come :ninja:


 Gotta give chicho his credit for some work done to the car as well ....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> who ever needs work done hit me up,here just another one and more to come :ninja:


Looks good homie


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

83delta88 said:


> airbrush,kandys,perals,patterns lmk' B/C clearcoat pm me or any project <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of murals he's done...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> who ever needs work done hit me up,here just another one and more to come :ninja:




AWWWWWW SNAP :thumbsup:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Ppl getting ready for sunday


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

viejitos miami said:


> VIEJITOS MIAMI FL CC ......................IN UR HOOD?


 Nice


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

EXECUTION said:


> who ever needs work done hit me up,here just another one and more to come :ninja:


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

l0wrid3rchic0 said:


> gotta hit the lack up and juice it wus good primo did u take the bags of yet ??


WOW THATS OLD!


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

*BUICK PARTS MIAMI!*

IF ANYBODY GOT SOME EXTRA BUICK REGAL PARTS CHEAP,OR GRAND NATIONAL PARTS HIT ME UP WITH A LIST AND PRICES!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Looking for tires let me know....175~70~14....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> Looking for tires let me know....175~70~14....


Bro try www.gripston.com, thats where I got mine...cheap and free shipping.


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

EXECUTION said:


> some gettin wet the fuck up b4 the picnic



owwwww weeee .evil u killin it


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

sour diesel said:


>


TIGHT WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

fuckTHErest said:


> 61 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP, SOLID FRAME AND STRUCTURE, PERFECT TO RESTORE , A 61 2DR FLAT TOP BISCAYNE IS ALSO INCLUDED WITH SALE...$15OO OBO... MUST SELL NO SPACE..MESSAGE FOR DETAILS!


DAM I LIKES!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

1bumpercracker said:


> owwwww weeee .evil u killin it


 U know it homie and wait till ****** see what's in the makings , how u been haven't heard from u in a min


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

pitbull puppys 3 females left get at me....


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

I got one a week ago  love my pit thanks bro


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

CADILLAC FLEETWOOD FOR SELL http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2569068099.html


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cener gold git said:


> CADILLAC FLEETWOOD FOR SELL http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2569068099.html


Damn u crazy for that price


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> Damn u crazy for that price


WHO ASKED YOU?....


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

cener gold git said:


> WHO ASKED YOU?....


misunderstanding homie.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cener gold git said:


> misunderstanding homie.....


Thats cool bro.....


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks everyone for the positive comments will be posting up more pics soon, of other projects and adeptness that been building and 1 time for these tru ryders in M.I.A


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to goodtimes for a good picnic


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

monte24 said:


> Thanks to goodtimes for a good picnic


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

i like d new look...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

sour diesel said:


>


TODAY WAS THE FIRST TIME IVE TAKEN THE VERT TO ANY EVENT. JUST WANTED TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HAD POSITIVE THINGS SO SAY. I ALSO WANT TO THANK GOODTIMES FOR A REAL NICE PICNIC WITH GREAT FOOD AND PEOPLE. HUES


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy linc king jaja


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

LA CURA said:


> LOOKIN GOOD. I LIKE DIFFRENT!
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB EVIL


 hayyyyyyyyy linc king hop da shit... my bad need batte...


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

828-1551.jpg[/IMG]8-1657.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks diesel lov dent pic


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

VIDEO


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> thanks diesel lov dent pic


:thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Lmao at *****....estas de pipi loko...el cadi lookin good hitting them 3's...


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

That 300 is niceee


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great turn out and thanks for the complements guys. Anyone know what happened to the red regal hopper?


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

That 300 is nice...looks bad ass...big ups...


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh lil willy getting lose with the camara effects...looking good homie...


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

sickassscion said:


> Oh lil willy getting lose with the camara effects...looking good homie...


lol thanks :biggrin:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Gracias a todos que came out today. We really appreciate it and look forward to doing it again. It was cool meeting up with the Familia again and meeting the new ones. Enrique, gracias por todo Bro. Claudio, big ups Homie, congrats on a job well done! Keep it up.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MIA


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

Miami, yall looking real good !!! Keep it going guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

It was a Good turn out and some bad ass rides


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

sour diesel said:


> VIDEO


 ***** shitin' on em lol ...told u take it easy its not a hopper.. but a street car that happens to hop good lol...any other cars hittin?


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: WHAT UP MUCH LOVE FROM THE 210


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Looked like a GOOD turn out.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OYE SICKASSSCION HIT ME UP.......*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn finally something to look at in miami fest!! PICS LOOKIN GOOD DANNY :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 10 guests)

93brougham,Bowtie South,*EXECUTION+,*83delta88, 

:wave:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

CADILLAC D said:


>


 Nice pics d


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

93brougham said:


> There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 10 guests)93brougham,Bowtie South,*EXECUTION+,*83delta88, :wave:


 What u up to *****


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


>


straight pimpin looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> What u up to *****


nuttin ***** at work doing what i do


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF MIAMI GOOD TIMES I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR SHOWING UP TO THE PICNIC IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT AND GREAT WEATHER OUT THERE NO DRAMA AND ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH THERE FAMILYS CAME OUT SO IT WAS GOOD TO SEE THAT I WOULD LIKE TO ALSO THANK THE FLORIDA GT FAMILY THAT COME DOWN AS WELL AS THE GT FAM FROM GEORGIA TOO AND MOST OF ALL THE FOUNDER OF GOODTIMES THE STATE 2 STATE PRESIDENT CHUCH ART THE BOMBS CHAPTER PRESIDENT AND MR REY REY FOR COMING DOWN AND PARTYING ALL WEEKEND WITH THE GUYS IT WAS GREAT HANGING OUT WITH YOU GUYS CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS OF YOUR CLASS I WANNA THANK CLAY FOR COMING OUT AND DOING IS THING AS WELL HE PUT IT DOWN AND MOST OF ALL I WANT TO THANK ALL THE RIDERS FOR COMING


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

93brougham said:


> nuttin ***** at work doing what i do


 What exactly do u do


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

"THEM CHICOS FROM DOWN SOUTH"


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*REAL CLEAN*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> "THEM CHICOS FROM DOWN SOUTH"



LOW LYFE AND DANIEL & SONS LOOKING GOOD AND DOIN REAL GOOD WORK PROPS...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

ALOT OF NICE CLEAN CARS...MIAMI LOOKING UP.I SEE ***** DOING HIS THANG.TIGHT WORK...CONGRATS GT.


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

CA DOING THE DAMM THANG


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

93brougham said:


> damn finally something to look at in miami fest!! PICS LOOKIN GOOD DANNY :thumbsup:





EXECUTION said:


> Nice pics d


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

That was a crazy gas hopp


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Lets see everyone friday at the roll in.............4 days away, South Beach ride after show Saturdaty night.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

That is crazy. I bet the only one.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

[h=4]:wave:[/h]

MISTER ED*
Lowridergame305+
OVERRATED


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

need 155/80 R13? go to SELECTIRE.COM --- They will ship them to your door.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>




HAD TO THE DAMN WHITE BOYS DOING SHIT LIKE THIS PRETTY BAD THO WAIT TILL OPA-LOCKA ****** SEE THIS THERE GONNA WANT ONE THE SAME WITH CANDY AND A VERT TOP


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> [h=4]:wave:[/h]
> 
> MISTER ED*
> Lowridergame305+
> OVERRATED



whats the deal mr ed surprised to not see you at the picnic but dont worry goodtimes will be having a gt hangout soon hopp off and all we will post more info soon


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> HAD TO THE DAMN WHITE BOYS DOING SHIT LIKE THIS PRETTY BAD THO WAIT TILL OPA-LOCKA ****** SEE THIS THERE GONNA WANT ONE THE SAME WITH CANDY AND A VERT TOP


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

No roll in on sat ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


> whats the deal mr ed surprised to not see you at the picnic but dont worry goodtimes will be having a gt hangout soon hopp off and all we will post more info soon



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Mia84regal said:


> No roll in on sat ?


Thank you for Participating in the 2011 DUB Show, below you will find all the information you will need for Load In & out.

*- Truss Structures Build Friday 8am – 5pm*

*- Tractor Trailers Move in Friday 10am-1pm*

*- VEHICLE LOAD IN: Friday 11am-6pm*

You must be paid in full, or you will be turned away. This roll in time is firm. *NO SATURDAY Load-in.* If you need to set up before this time, just let your sales rep know. Failure to load in on Friday will constitute the elimination of your booth from the show without refund


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.rides-mag.com/news/2011/08/swift-cc-miami/


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> Thank you for Participating in the 2011 DUB Show, below you will find all the information you will need for Load In & out.
> 
> *- Truss Structures Build Friday 8am – 5pm*
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SWIFT said:


> http://www.rides-mag.com/news/2011/08/swift-cc-miami/


BOYS DOIN IT RIGHT PROPS TO YALL:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/s... 4 pumps, 3 showtime and 1 cce, $400.00 7862580183 Q!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

CADILLAC D said:


>


these 2 loook fresh

i like the caddys new shoes..
both have that cali o.g. vibe


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

individualsbox said:


> these 2 loook fresh
> 
> i like the caddys new shoes..
> both have that cali o.g. vibe



Thanks homie!!!:thumbsup: Thats the vibe I LUV and wanted!!!!lol Glad you recognize. Ima paint it around chrirstmas and give it that official CALI style!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> Thanks homie!!!:thumbsup: Thats the vibe I LUV and wanted!!!!lol Glad you recognize. Ima paint it around chrirstmas and give it that official CALI style!!


 Do your thang nick ,and your car is very clean homie


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

EXECUTION said:


> Do your thang nick ,and your car is very clean homie


Thank you sir!!!:thumbsup: Your car is Siiiiiiiiiick ass Fuck!!!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)

93brougham 
CadillacNick 
*EXECUTION**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16407-execution.html**+* 
CADALLAC PIMPIN 
RoLLiN ShReK

:nicoderm:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> Thank you sir!!!:thumbsup: Your car is Siiiiiiiiiick ass Fuck!!!


 Thanks big dawg ,enjoying it until it gets put away to get redone


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

SURFER BOY said:


> 87-88 cutlass euro front for sale $250


...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hope to see the lowrider community showing off at the DUB show


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THIS CAR LOOKS FAMILIAR......*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hummmmm 


MISTER ED said:


> *THIS CAR LOOKS FAMILIAR......*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> hope to see the lowrider community showing off at the DUB show



hope so, only indoor show of the year, it should be almost mandatory for fulltime lowriders.................


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MISTER ED said:


> *THIS CAR LOOKS FAMILIAR......*


WELL THE HEADLIGHT ARE FLASHING TOWARD THE RIGHT WAY :thumbsup: SO U KNOW THAT BITCH IS MADE IN DADE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CADILLAC D said:


>


aggggh sheiiiiit!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LA CURA said:


> WELL THE HEADLIGHT ARE FLASHING TOWARD THE RIGHT WAY :thumbsup: SO U KNOW THAT BITCH IS MADE IN DADE


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

japSW20 said:


> :ninja:


its roof is still sittin in my boys back yard..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SET UP DAY......................................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAVE FUN OUT THERE TAKE A LOT OF PICS PLEASE......*


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope to see lots of lowrider at the show


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Mia84regal said:


> I hope to see lots of lowrider at the show


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:biggrin::worship:

Is that joses lincoln? Shit is lookin clean


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Here u go


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> :biggrin::worship:Is that joses lincoln? Shit is lookin clean


 Yea thats my lil kacharito....thanx impala for the pic....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Nice lookin trunk......


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

USO MIAMI REPPIN AT THE DUB SHOW...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD MIAMI RIDERS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Miami residents are in for a special treat this Labor Day weekend as the 2011 DUB Show Tour rolls through the Sunshine State tomorrow! All the fun will go down at the Miami Beach Convention Center from 3-9 PM, and your hosts for the day's festivities will be the beautiful Amber Rose and Miami's very own DJ Laz!
Don't miss your chance to scope out Shaq's widebody 5.0 Mustang Convertible up close, grab autographs from rider Rickey Gadson while chuggin' all the great Monster Energy flavors at the Monster Energy Zone and see all the newest product offerings from the likes of Sony, Pioneer, Pirelli and more. Miami's own MC Customs and Exclusive Motoring will be reppin' for their city as they showcase some of their best rides! To see some of the world's most exclusive cars, coolest toys and the most beautiful women on the planet, visit Derick G's "I Am Expensive" Experience, while the BMS booth will feature some of the wickedest custom bikes ever built! Don't miss the action at the UFC booth, where you can get a chance to meet with MMA fighters, Rich Attonito, Mike Brown, and Gleison Tibau!
For your listening pleasure comes an all-star concert stage, featuring the musical talents of some of the hottest names in the game like Vido "No Shake," Majic, Kulture-Shock, T.R.U.B., Rebel Gang, Kia Shine, REJ3CTZ, Travie McCoy, Ace Hood, Waka Flocka and Jeremih.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


> Nice lookin trunk......


Thanks.....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

This wack ass Honda is out there to I'm kind of disopanted where's good time and the big M


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



Nice, didn't see it................I walked around when they had most of the lights out.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> This wack ass Honda is out there to I'm kind of disopanted where's good time and the big M


 lookin real good homie....i likes the rims....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> Yea thats my lil kacharito....thanx impala for the pic....


Yeah man, ever since you left palm ave i haven't seen the lincoln...lookin good..


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

damn MIAMI lowriders r lookin good at the dub show sucks i cant make it but fuck it after party at the beach see yall out there :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> This wack ass Honda is out there to I'm kind of disopanted where's good time and the big M


i want that bmx bike on top of that car  super fresh gt performer


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

It was a good show and lots of sick rides


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

[/QUOTE] Thanx for the pic...homie..i know its no big shyt but at least it looks clean i guess....lol...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Congrats on the Dr Pepper commercial w/ Pit Bull! :thumbsup: That was you, correct?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah that's the car UCE MIAMI


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Love this car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Props to everyone who did there think at the Dub show


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


any idea who did the mural?


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> This wack ass Honda is out there to I'm kind of disopanted where's good time and the big M


 WELL LET ME TELL U SUMTHING THERE WAS A PICNIC LAST WEEK. WER WER U AT THE GOOD TIMES PICNIC...WHERE WAS YOUR SUPPORT?..Y NOT SUPPORT US IN OUR PICNIC BUT, FOR A SHOW YEA?:twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

south beach bound who ridin ..........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


DAYUM THATS A NICE ASS...



IIMPALAA said:


>


THOSE ARE SOME FINE ASS* FEMALES*....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> WELL LET ME TELL U SUMTHING THERE WAS A PICNIC LAST WEEK. WER WER U AT THE GOOD TIMES PICNIC...WHERE WAS YOUR SUPPORT?..Y NOT SUPPORT US IN OUR PICNIC BUT, FOR A SHOW YEA?:twak:


 Chico If I wouldn't have been busy I would have gone that's why I didn't go besides that don't take it the wrong way if I can't go to a picnic cuz I'm busy doing what ever is my business I went to da show cuz already was planning to and I was only asking a ? Cuz it would have been nice to see a few more lowriders out there but I guess you took it to heart But it is what it is you know I go to every picnic I just couldn't make it to urs dont mean i didnt want to or respect any clubs out here but what makes worst is that every body in here talking shit there ant no shows in Miami a show dos come down no one gos that's Why the LOWRIDER GAME is fucked Up in Miami and ant never going to be shit just my to Cents


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Impalaa Congrats on the Win homie You Dersive it keep up the good work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

RoLLiN ShReK;14
This wack ass Honda is out there to I'm kind of disopanted where's good time and [B said:


> the big M[/B]


we wont be out again this year.. EVERY car is gettin redone.....


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> we wont be out again this year.. EVERY car is gettin redone.....


That's wuz up J y'all ****** do your thing work on them to come out hard in one Shot homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> Impalaa Congrats on the Win homie You Dersive it keep up the good work



Thank you......................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> Congrats on the Dr Pepper commercial w/ Pit Bull! :thumbsup: That was you, correct?


Damn.....look who it is..............


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

The execution is retired ,time to get fully redone for the 8th time ....... The await of the (butcher).....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> The execution is retired ,time to get fully redone for the 8th time ....... The await of the (butcher).....


Oh shit the beast has woken up.......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

sickassscion said:


>


 Thanx for the pic...homie..i know its no big shyt but at least it looks clean i guess....lol...[/QUOTE] ...conejo


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

ShoTS...fire...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

jajaja


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



This ***** ChiCho is a trip ***** O that box looking hard ass fuck homie i hope u dont end up selling that bitch


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Oh shit the beast has woken up.......


 Yes he has my brotha


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> This ***** ChiCho is a trip ***** O that box looking hard ass fuck homie i hope u dont end up selling that bitch


it'll probably stay around for a while plus i really enjoy driving it


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Thanx for the pic...homie..i know its no big shyt but at least it looks clean i guess....lol...


 ...conejo[/QUOTE] Dimelo blanko!!!!!....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


> The execution is retired ,time to get fully redone for the 8th time ....... The await of the (butcher).....


Put it down 1 mo time................:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SHitt i mi retire 2 putting more chrome and inches...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Put it down 1 mo time................:thumbsup:


 Thanks Steve and how u been homie


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

lmao charlie murphy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsupamn I love this pic don't get no better badass Chevy plus a big girl...Much love & respect Chicho


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

EXECUTION said:


> The execution is retired ,time to get fully redone for the 8th time ....... The await of the (butcher).....


:thumbsup: can't wait to see it


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Just putting it out there im thinking about selling all of undercarriage so whoever is interested pm me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


> Just putting it out there im thinking about selling all of undercarriage so whoever is interested pm me


refresh my memory on the make of your car, wasnt it a regal :dunno: and pm me a price list


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

HeartBraker79 said:


> :thumbsup: can't wait to see it


 What's good Frankie


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> SHitt i mi retire 2 putting more chrome and inches...


No Mas........Pee Wee...................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


> Thanks Steve and how u been homie


Chillin fool.............just putting together a master plan.......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> refresh my memory on the make of your car, wasnt it a regal :dunno: and pm me a price list


If you have to ask..............take the caddy a a down paymet........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Kool Aid.........fools happy....................:boink:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> If you have to ask..............take the caddy a a down paymet........


 been through too much with this car to get rid of it now :happysad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

4 sale


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

EXECUTION said:


> What's good Frankie


 Every thing is good E just chillin like a villin


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have to sale 1951 chevy 2dr coupe inline 6 motors runs good automatic needs some metal work and paint job
have all molding and inside is so so good asking 4700.obo 786-380-6468 tex or call anytime all glass are good


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*LOOKING GOOD...........ALEX*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *LOOKING GOOD...........ALEX*


GRACIAS MISTER ED LOL


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks good homie....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

sickassscion said:


> Looks good homie....


thanks mr new town


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


>



Good shit *****


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)

*HeartBraker79*
*DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL*
*INKSTINCT003*
*93brougham*+
*RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

HeartBraker79 said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)
> 
> *HeartBraker79*
> *DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL*
> ...


What up bR.O I havent gotten back to you on that yet cause im still waiting *unfortunetly*


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Clean bro


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

93brougham said:


> What up bR.O I havent gotten back to you on that yet cause im still waiting *unfortunetly*


no problem b*R.O* when ever ur ready its here :biggrin:


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

It's back up for sale! no time to work on it.

60k original miles, no rust in the usual spots. 
quarter top is mint with absolutely no soft spots.

Paint is in great shape, just some scattered chips. Only thing that is dented is the Drivers door, needs a little body work.
I have another super clean drivers door that I'll throw in for an extra $150


I have four pumps to go with it, some 13's, and a several chrome parts for under the hood, and underneath. 


$3200 OBO.












































I got the 86, and 81 header panel. pick n choose.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


ohh my....... :wow::wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LA CURA said:


> LOOKIN GOOD!





93brougham said:


> Good shit *****





Mia84regal said:


> Clean bro



THANK YOU MORE COMING JUST THA BEGGINING


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


> THANK YOU MORE COMING JUST THA BEGGINING



THATS RIGHT GOOD SHIT...........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>






:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: :boink::boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


ñooooo Que pedasoooooo


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

HeartBraker79 said:


> no problem b*R.O*when ever ur ready its here :biggrin:


Aight cool ima see if i get in touch with you soon to go see atleast.



MISTER ED said:


> THATS RIGHT GOOD SHIT...........


Oye hacere ima see if i can do that for you this week meng


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93 BROUGHAM.......

Oye hacere ima see if i can do that for you this week meng


:thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Hit it up before the picnic just couldnt show the pics till after :boink:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

For SALE!! 1969 Caddy PM me for details


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*...crato.... you need to finish that caddy... that bitch too clean dawg......*


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> *...crato.... you need to finish that caddy... that bitch too clean dawg......*


Thanks homie, i want to but theres some other projects i got in mind after i get rid of this


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*OK KOOL....... DO YOUR THING*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..CRATO.. said:


> Hit it up before the picnic just couldnt show the pics till after :boink:



:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


GWOOOOOOOOOOOD DAYUM


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Daaaaam Crato that champagne looks NICE!!!Great job man!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

..CRATO.. said:


> Hit it up before the picnic just couldnt show the pics till after :boink:



that a clean Fleetwood Coupe bro


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

..CRATO.. said:


> For SALE!! 1969 Caddy PM me for details



damn is that all stock 69


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

new year project 2012 lowrod custom


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> damn is that all stock 69


Yea everything is original on it. Still has power windows/ door locks/ seats and factory a/c that blows cold and radio that still works


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

CadillacNick said:


> Daaaaam Crato that champagne looks NICE!!!Great job man!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean pics :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

slash said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I HAVE A CHROME WHEEL HUMP FOR A BUICK REGAL ASKING 160.00


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

you plan on coping Brian Bass's fast back?



viejitos miami said:


> new year project 2012 lowrod custom
> View attachment 360083
> View attachment 360086
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

slash said:


>


 thanx for the pic.....all the cars looked good out there...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

more less homie lets see


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

slash said:


>


 nice pics!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thankz homie


nwb24klink said:


> nice pics!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> clean pics :thumbsup:


thankz homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

sickassscion said:


> thanx for the pic.....all the cars looked good out there...


anytime homie.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


> I HAVE A CHROME WHEEL HUMP FOR A BUICK REGAL ASKING 160.00


sorry bro.. whats a 'chrome wheel hump'?


----------



## TRU DEVOTION (Aug 29, 2011)

NICE PICS SLASH!!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

just wanted to share a new video I made, from Florida City underground rappers, rate and comment


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

slash said:


>


great pics homie thanks for sharing


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE=TRU DEVOTION;14525055]NICE PICS SLASH!!!![/QUOTE]
thankz homie.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IN YA MOUF said:


> sorry bro.. whats a 'chrome wheel hump'?[/QUOTEA
> A "chrome wheel hump" *****.......lol....you cant read.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Chulow said:


> just wanted to share a new video I made, from Florida City underground rappers, rate and comment


Tight work fool..................you killing it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> IN YA MOUF said:
> 
> 
> > sorry bro.. whats a 'chrome wheel hump'?
> ...


my *****.. :roflmao:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm putting both of my lincolns up for sale. I have to sell one of them ASAP. My association if charging me daily fee's because they don't allow me to have more than 2 cars and I have my girls car too. TREMENDO COMMUNISMO!!! Can't wait to get the hell out of this place into a HOUSE, so i can have 400 CARS!! 

My 97 is juiced. Has 2 chrome pumps 4 dumps and 8 batteries. Pumps have new chrome motors. 8" chrome cylinders front, 12" chrome cylinders rear. Set up works perfect. Ball joint extenders at 1". No reinforcement. 4.6 V8 w/ only 99,xxx miles running smooth with smooth transmission as well. Tune up was just done today (9/10/11) . New Bosch platinum spark plugs and wires, new fuel filter and oil/ oil filter were changed as well. Has brand new 14" chrome wheels with new hankook tires. Interior is in great condition. No tears in the leather. All windows work, a/c works. Avital pager alarm, HID's and LED's inside and out. Car is real nice and just had some softer coil put in the rear for a smoother ride. PM me or call/ text for more info. 786-294-8015. I am asking $4,100 obo. 



































































































1995 lincoln towncar. 4.6 V8 w/ only 125,xxx miles. Transmission and motor run real smooth. Cold A/C. Leather is perfect! Has a rare butterscotch color. All michelin tires, including spare. Has new headlights with HID's. Still has air bag suspension. Original owner replaced the compressor and air bags about 2 years ago. Real clean daily or a real nice start for a lo lo. Only issue is the passenger front window doesn't work. Already have the regulator for it. Asking $2400. PM me or Call/ text 786-294-8015.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*:dunno: WHY THE LOW-LOW-*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

bro i've had to pay $150 in fee's so far and I put them both up to see whatever goes first. I've had the tan one up for a while, people always shooting me low ball offers like $1500 and shit....i've seen buckets on craigslist for $2000 and they offer me $1500...LMAO....shit is de pinga but whatever man if the lo lo goes first i'll build another and make it better....i have a better job now so i'll be good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*YOU KNOW WHY I ASKED.....*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *YOU KNOW WHY I ASKED.....*


:drama:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What Duallys were at the DUB Show?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> What Duallys were at the DUB Show?


all of them no bullshit


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IN YA MOUF said:


> my *****.. :roflmao:


:thumbsup:........whats good fool.....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Chulow said:


> just wanted to share a new video I made, from Florida City underground rappers, rate and comment



tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> all of them no bullshit


Any Pics?


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

I NEED A 350 TURBO TRANSMISSION ENY ONE HAS OR KNOW WHERE TO FIND ONE LET ME KNOW !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

Chulow said:


> just wanted to share a new video I made, from Florida City underground rappers, rate and comment


That bottom`:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> IN YA MOUF said:
> 
> 
> > sorry bro.. whats a 'chrome wheel hump'?[/QUOTEA
> ...


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

still got 87-88 cutlass front clip for sale 250


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone got a 99 town car driver side wishbone?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WOW 15 YRS ALREADY..........REST IN PEACE PAC.....*

*







*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



DALE THE BIG GT DOING BIG THANGS OUT HEAH ONE TIME FOR MY BOI LIL ROLY AND ENRIQUE FOR THE APPEARANCE IN THE MAGAZINE AND PUTTING MIAMI BACK IN THE MIXX IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

sickassscion said:


> Anyone got a 99 town car driver side wishbone?












THEY MIGHT HERE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> THEY MIGHT HERE


Keep going..........U PICK.......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real G.O.A.T


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Specials congrats on Puro and Lil Roly( line it up)....loco looking good maje.....:h5:goodtimers :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


ala gran putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa majeeeeeee.:fool2:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Nice seeing the south getting recognition :thumbsup:


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


CONGRATZ I SEE YOU *****!


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

slash said:


>


Nice :fool2:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

RollinX151 said:


> I'm putting both of my lincolns up for sale. I have to sell one of them ASAP. My association if charging me daily fee's because they don't allow me to have more than 2 cars and I have my girls car too. TREMENDO COMMUNISMO!!! Can't wait to get the hell out of this place into a HOUSE, so i can have 400 CARS!!
> 
> My 97 is juiced. Has 2 chrome pumps 4 dumps and 8 batteries. Pumps have new chrome motors. 8" chrome cylinders front, 12" chrome cylinders rear. Set up works perfect. Ball joint extenders at 1". No reinforcement. 4.6 V8 w/ only 99,xxx miles running smooth with smooth transmission as well. Tune up was just done today (9/10/11) . New Bosch platinum spark plugs and wires, new fuel filter and oil/ oil filter were changed as well. Has brand new 14" chrome wheels with new hankook tires. Interior is in great condition. No tears in the leather. All windows work, a/c works. Avital pager alarm, HID's and LED's inside and out. Car is real nice and just had some softer coil put in the rear for a smoother ride. PM me or call/ text for more info. 786-294-8015. I am asking $4,100 obo.
> 
> ...



It could be someones lucky day, $3850 OBO for the 97 lincoln towncar. Association wants me to park my cars outside and it ain't going to happen....make me an offer. Call/text 786-294-8015


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Dimeloooo *****!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

FOR SALE NEED IT GONE $3200 OBO


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good price!!! good luck on the sale :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Fleetwood 305 said:


>


 f'n nice good luck on the sale!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Please join us for the third annual Revenge of the Tiki car show and concert this coming October 8th at the Monterey Club and Kreepy Tiki Tattoo in Fort Lauderdale, Florida! Besides the car show, there are 28 bands on two stages, including Wayne "The Train" Hancock, The Arkhams, The Recently Deceased, The Kings of Hell, and Lucky Tubb! There will be a pin up contest, and our very own Gold Coast Derby Girls will be wrestling in the jello vat. Burlesque by Morgan LaRue's Shimmie Shake Revue, and a half pipe skateboard performance by Sugar's Drop Shop. There are over 30 vendors selling everything Kustom Kulture related, so get here early and plan on leaving late! Show starts at 2pm, and ends at 4am! No pre-registration required.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

NEW WHEEL EMBLEMS FOR SALE! BUICK AND CHEVROLET! 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...chevy-emblems-chips-chrome-gold-sunburst.html


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-o...ck-wheel-emblems-chips-black-colors-nice.html


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

sucio138 said:


> Please join us for the third annual Revenge of the Tiki car show and concert this coming October 8th at the Monterey Club and Kreepy Tiki Tattoo in Fort Lauderdale, Florida! Besides the car show, there are 28 bands on two stages, including Wayne "The Train" Hancock, The Arkhams, The Recently Deceased, The Kings of Hell, and Lucky Tubb! There will be a pin up contest, and our very own Gold Coast Derby Girls will be wrestling in the jello vat. Burlesque by Morgan LaRue's Shimmie Shake Revue, and a half pipe skateboard performance by Sugar's Drop Shop. There are over 30 vendors selling everything Kustom Kulture related, so get here early and plan on leaving late! Show starts at 2pm, and ends at 4am! No pre-registration required.


:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami fl remember GOD IS ALWAYS GOOD IN GOOD OR BAD DAYS GODBLESS HOMIES..............?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

viejitos you guys coming out to the show on the 8th???


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i have this radical for ranger for sale or trade.

lots of work done, needs some work, like new batteries, has some leaks in the hydraulics, brakes get a bit stuck.

great car for someone who wants to build a truck with lots of body mods, all you need to do is take apart repaint and put back together(which were my plans)




























if interested Send me a pm

$4500 FIRM or trades!!

All audio/video in this car works!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

95rangeron14z said:


> i have this radical for ranger for sale or trade.
> 
> lots of work done, needs some work, like new batteries, has some leaks in the hydraulics, brakes get a bit stuck.
> 
> ...


AM I READING THIS RIGHT?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

sucio we will try homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone have good prices on tires? 265/40/22, 285/35/22 and 305/40/22


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

95rangeron14z said:


> i have this radical for ranger for sale or trade.lots of work done, needs some work, like new batteries, has some leaks in the hydraulics, brakes get a bit stuck.great car for someone who wants to build a truck with lots of body mods, all you need to do is take apart repaint and put back together(which were my plans)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that price a typeing error.....?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

sour diesel said:


> Is that price a typeing error.....?


:happysad:
$4500


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

LA CURA said:


> AM I READING THIS RIGHT?


that was a typing error, $4500


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*On Da Way To the Lab*









Late Night Shot on da way to da Lab ...Finally


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Black Friday Coming Soon!!Stay Tuned


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Black Friday Coming Soon!!Stay Tuned


:wow: uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Black Friday Coming Soon!!Stay Tuned


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SELLING GRAND HUSTLE $12,500 MAYBE LESS. MONEY TALK...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> SELLING GRAND HUSTLE $12,500 MAYBE LESS. MONEY TALK...


damn just like 2 weeks ago or so I saw you drive it(clip on facebook) now you saleing it SMH bitch hard anyways wish you luck homie...ill post it on my facebook


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

CALVIN said:


> Anyone have good prices on tires? 265/40/22, 285/35/22 and 305/40/22


 Ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Black Friday Coming Soon!!Stay Tuned


:worship:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 5 guests)

93brougham 
str8lowriding 
EXECUTION+ 


:nicoderm:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

If you wanna talk about low riders,You should do it on here not on Facebook.
:buttkick:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

I dont see nutting wrong wit da ***** hoppin others ****** shit just hoppe period...:guns::twak::machinegun:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> This ***** ChiCho is a trip ***** ... dick puling naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Negrooooo...hows everything mi hermanito....


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Came off a regal,should fit any gbody...its a chrome spare tire hump...let me know...letting it go cheap...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> Came off a regal,should fit any gbody...its a chrome spare tire hump...let me know...letting it go cheap...


 the stove no shit ..:biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

How much $


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> If you wanna talk about low riders,You should do it on here not on Facebook.
> :buttkick:
> 
> View attachment 363888


 Papo first i wasn't saying anything wrong about the car it self or the people i have mad respect for willy and Roly but like i said and read what i wrote i know there going to be people that are going to talk shit bc i post this up and look here we go. i was just committing on the pic seeing Roly in his dad and than Willy hitting the switch i know Willy is his switch man fuck every one know that shit im just saying for the pic it self it should have just been Roly with is dad no disrespect to Willy attended that just my 2 cent it is Rolys car but i guess some people on here just love to start shit and thats what ur trying to do but at the end who gives three fucks what i say or what people think remember im just the fuck ***** with the honda like allot of peeps say in here and one more thing i talk about what every i want where ever i want in whatever fucking page want homie we ant in cuba and to think i had some respect for you 

:buttkick:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> RoLLiN ShReK said:
> 
> 
> > This ***** ChiCho is a trip ***** ... dick puling naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> I dont see nutting wrong wit da ***** hoppin others ****** shit just hoppe period...:guns::twak::machinegun:


i never said there was nothing wrong with some one hopping some one elses car lets get that cleared up homie u misunderstood what i was saying


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

*Let me get back and attend real man shit my Family and not worry about this BS on lay it low any one elese wanna talk shit fuck it go for it ill be back on next week i know sum of y'all live and die on this shit but i don't so ill be back next week or unless i get a text letting me know like today sum one was talking shit peace*


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

RoLLiN ShReK said:


> *Let me get back and attend real man shit my Family and not worry about this BS on lay it low any one elese wanna talk shit fuck it go for it ill be back on next week i know sum of y'all live and die on this shit but i don't so ill be back next week or unless i get a text letting me know like today sum one was talking shit peace*


 Q bola con el honda asere


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

chrome 63-64 impala a/c $300.00


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks to my viejitos miami brothers for helping me out today on my chevys? motors are running good homie thanks again ?(VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN YOUR HOOD)


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

How can i start, Papo don't get offended you have all your reason and im a Hater. U post something on Facebook about C.A. my club and say i cant talk. U have all the reason man im rong. U Don't like it when another person who is not the owner of the car hops it. Why u did't say anything the day of King Auto when they hopped the blue cadi against the black cadi? But hey your right and im rong i can't stand it that'S why im a HATER. Or is it because i don't have a Hopper and i don't come out in the mag..... Keep Hateing oh my bad keep chilling.  



 P.S. THIS IS NOT CUBA IT'S BETTER....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

HATE THAT ***** IN THE BLACK CADI!!!! *C.A. ******


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

sickassscion said:


> Came off a regal,should fit any gbody...its a chrome spare tire hump...let me know...letting it go cheap...


ahh.. "chrome wheel hump" ..lol i get it now..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IN YA MOUF said:


> ahh.. "chrome wheel hump" ..lol i get it now..



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IN YA MOUF said:


> ahh.. "chrome wheel hump" ..lol i get it now..


Damn.......finally......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> HATE THAT ***** IN THE BLACK CADI...WITH CHROME UNDIES....PATTERNS...6 PUMPS!!!! *C.A. ******


Damn *****...........:biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Were can i get n edelbrock carb for a 3.8 v6


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://shop.888murrays.com/


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

2 12 L7s in super pro bass box,ported,with speaker grills..$300...number 11 pro hopper gear brand new..$80


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

Still Hated said:


> Damn.......finally......


jp is slow as fuck.....my ninja


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:biggrin:



Still Hated said:


> Damn.......finally......


:angry: :biggrin:



DUVAL said:


> jp is slow as fuck.....my ninja


:uh: said the kettle to the tea pot..


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Damn *****...........:biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

RollinX151 said:


> My 97 is juiced. Has 2 chrome pumps 4 dumps and 8 batteries. Pumps have new chrome motors. 8" chrome cylinders front, 12" chrome cylinders rear. Set up works perfect. Ball joint extenders at 1". No reinforcement. 4.6 V8 w/ only 99,xxx miles running smooth with smooth transmission as well. Tune up was just done today (9/10/11) . New Bosch platinum spark plugs and wires, new fuel filter and oil/ oil filter were changed as well. Has brand new 14" chrome wheels with new hankook tires. Interior is in great condition. No tears in the leather. All windows work, a/c works. Avital pager alarm, HID's and LED's inside and out. Car is real nice and just had some softer coil put in the rear for a smoother ride. PM me or call/ text for more info. 786-294-8015. I am asking $4,100 obo.


*SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!*


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

83-87 Regal rear bumper $100.00 Its in _*nice*_ shape.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OK I WOULD LIKE TO START THE HANGOUT AGAIN OUT HERE.. AND IM PLANNING TO DO IT ONCE A MONTH SO IT WONT GET BORING FOR EVERYONE ( MR EDS IDEA TOO ) . ITLL START NEXT FRIDAY. THE 30TH... THEN AFTER THAT IT WILL BE EVERY 3RD FRIDAY OF THE MONTH.. EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME AND CHILL AND SHOW YOUR RIDE... CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDERS, HIGH RIDERS, ( TRUE RIDERS )... HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT HERE LIKE OLD TIMES...:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> Still Hated said:
> 
> 
> > Damn *****...........:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 98 candy lincoln towncar (Sep 20, 2011)

Selling a 1998 lincol towncar lowrider comes with a 3 pump pro hopper setup with 4 batteries, 16inch pistons and 4 switches nicely concealed in the center console. Car is fully reinformed in the back. Runs great has 125,*** miles and engine is so clean u can eat off of it. Brand new peanut butter ragtop. Candy orange/wine paint with handpainted pinstriping on car and in engine, sandblasted windows, clean interior. Will be adding other post with diff. pics. Call/txt if interested 786-356-0227. Thanks. $4500 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE.............$25, 000 OBO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK I WOULD LIKE TO START THE HANGOUT AGAIN OUT HERE.. AND IM PLANNING TO DO IT ONCE A MONTH SO IT WONT GET BORING FOR EVERYONE ( MR EDS IDEA TOO ) . ITLL START NEXT FRIDAY. THE 30TH... THEN AFTER THAT IT WILL BE EVERY 3RD FRIDAY OF THE MONTH.. EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME AND CHILL AND SHOW YOUR RIDE... CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDERS, HIGH RIDERS, ( TRUE RIDERS )... HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT HERE LIKE OLD TIMES...:thumbsup:


So you putting this on me...now nobodys going cuz it was part my idea........lmao remember nobody likes me........lmao again....


----------



## 1lowbird (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone selling 13" tires or rims?......let me know.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> L_NEGRO said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna trade bumpers........mine dont have any scratches on the bottom yet......
> ...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> So you putting this on me...now nobodys going cuz it was part my idea........lmao remember nobody likes me........lmao again....


I will not be going now :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Still Hated said:


> L_NEGRO said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna trade bumpers........mine dont have any scratches on the bottom yet......


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

$300 needs to be finished


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

*FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
*#1.FIRME ESTILO
#2.PURO ORGULLO
#3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
#4.IMPRESSIVE
#5.CHUY
#6.STYLISTICS
#7.MAJESTICS-MIA-DAYTONA-
#8.STILL DOWN IMAGES
#9.UNIQUE
#10.INDIVIDUALS
#11.STREETSTYLE
#12.
#13.
#14.
#15.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> I will not be going now :biggrin:


Anything on my stuff.........


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Anything on my stuff.........


pm me with what it was que se me olvido


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhUi2438Wn8QGMw6Z8


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.iamlinnyj.com/2011/09/2011-dub-show-miami-fl-pt3.html


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.iamlinnyj.com/2011/09/2011-dub-show-miami-fl-pt3.html


nice love the box on the 4s fool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> nice love the box on the 4s fool


estas perdido loco


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhUi2438Wn8QGMw6Z8


:roflmao:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK I WOULD LIKE TO START THE HANGOUT AGAIN OUT HERE.. AND IM PLANNING TO DO IT ONCE A MONTH SO IT WONT GET BORING FOR EVERYONE ( MR EDS IDEA TOO ) . ITLL START NEXT FRIDAY. THE 30TH... THEN AFTER THAT IT WILL BE EVERY 3RD FRIDAY OF THE MONTH.. EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME AND CHILL AND SHOW YOUR RIDE... CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDERS, HIGH RIDERS, ( TRUE RIDERS )... HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT HERE LIKE OLD TIMES...:thumbsup:


 Sounds good....ill swing by for alil....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> estas perdido loco


busy season fool working hard


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

1lowbird said:


> Anyone selling 13" tires or rims?......let me know.


me located in orlando fl
13's 14's whites and tires


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs metal work and rust treatment and any sand blasting call for price or
send me pics of any jobs u need to be done call or tex 786-380-6468 or email [email protected]


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

got these a arms for sale the chrome one is a gbody passenger side arm with new bushings and ball joint too and the black ones are for a big body lac caprice delta etc molded with 1/4" steel needs to be finished tho vey little work needed to asking 80.00 for the chrome one and 130for the black pair let me know if interested text me or pm me 3057676426


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

*FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
*#1.FIRME ESTILO
#2.PURO ORGULLO
#3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
#4.IMPRESSIVE
#5.CHUY
#6.STYLISTICS
#7.MAJESTICS-MIA-DAYTONA-
#8.STILL DOWN IMAGES
#9.UNIQUE
#10.INDIVIDUALS
#11.STREETSTYLE
#12.USO MIAMI
#13.
#14.
#15.


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

1988 MONTE CARLO LS VERY CLEAN ORIGINAL CAR ORIGINAL PAINT 350 CRATE MOTOR ALL MSD INGNITION HOOKER HEADERS EXT ... 350 TURBO TRANSMISSION 2800 STALL AND WIT SHIFT KIT VERY COLD A/C ......... ASKING 3,200 OBO PM ME IF INTRESTED 
uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhUi2438Wn8QGMw6Z8


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OK I WOULD LIKE TO START THE HANGOUT AGAIN OUT HERE.. AND IM PLANNING TO DO IT ONCE A MONTH SO IT WONT GET BORING FOR EVERYONE ( MR EDS IDEA TOO ) . ITLL START NEXT FRIDAY. THE 30TH... THEN AFTER THAT IT WILL BE EVERY 3RD FRIDAY OF THE MONTH.. EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME AND CHILL AND SHOW YOUR RIDE... CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDERS, HIGH RIDERS, ( TRUE RIDERS )... HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT HERE LIKE OLD TIMES...:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK I WOULD LIKE TO START THE HANGOUT AGAIN OUT HERE.. AND IM PLANNING TO DO IT ONCE A MONTH SO IT WONT GET BORING FOR EVERYONE ( MR EDS IDEA TOO ) . ITLL START NEXT FRIDAY. THE 30TH... THEN AFTER THAT IT WILL BE EVERY 3RD FRIDAY OF THE MONTH.. EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME AND CHILL AND SHOW YOUR RIDE... CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDERS, HIGH RIDERS, ( TRUE RIDERS )... HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT HERE LIKE OLD TIMES...:thumbsup:


i would love to go but as i told you before i work on Fridays , hope it's starts jumping we all need a good hangout to go to without the cops kicking people out .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *INKSTINCT003* :thumbsup:



there will be a single pump hopp off between NEWTOWN and GOODTIMES!! Friendly Hopp


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DON CAMARON in hialeah has their little car show every fourth saturday of the month (tomorrow)


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch...e1s1&lotId=22204811&returnPage=SEARCH_RESULTS
ANY ONE INTERESTED HERE YOU GO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch...e2s2&lotId=23013621&returnPage=SEARCH_RESULTS

87 REGAL IN MINESOTA


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

13" 5th wheel 4 sale


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

individualsbox said:


> me located in orlando fl
> 13's 14's whites and tires


How much you gettin for 13 in tires.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

how was the hangout ??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> how was the hangout ??


Next friday "OO" end of the month and then every 3rd friday.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

kool


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> DON CAMARON in hialeah has their little car show every fourth saturday of the month (tomorrow)


u going to don camaron tonite ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


>



NICE................................will be there like always. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> u going to don camaron tonite ?


shit was super wack , i'll stick to the k mart hang out on 103rd .


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> shit was super wack , i'll stick to the k mart hang out on 103rd .


lol i just stayed in the restaurant yea it kind of was more for old geezers


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

tru6lu305 said:


> *FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
> *#1.FIRME ESTILO
> #2.PURO ORGULLO
> #3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
> ...


*FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
*#1.FIRME ESTILO
#2.PURO ORGULLO
#3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
#4.IMPRESSIVE
#5.CHUY
#6.STYLISTICS
#7.MAJESTICS-MIA-DAYTONA-
#8.STILL DOWN IMAGES
#9.UNIQUE
#10.INDIVIDUALS
#11.STREETSTYLE-WEST COAST-T.C AND C.B
#12.OBSESSION-CENTRAL FLA-
#13.NEW MOVEMENT
#14.USO-MIAMI-
#15.ROYAL LEGACY
#16.
#17.
#18.
#19.
#20.
:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

For sale $3000 firm


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i have firstone, uniroyal, marshal and sigma

pm me for prices..


Still Hated said:


> How much you gettin for 13 in tires.....


----------



## 98 candy lincoln towncar (Sep 20, 2011)

*Selling a 1998 lincoln towncar lowrider comes with a 3 pump pro hopper setup with 4 batteries, 16inch pistons and 4 switches nicely concealed in the center console. Car is fully reinformed in the back. Runs great has 125,*** miles and engine is so clean u can eat off of it. Brand new peanut butter ragtop. Candy orange/wine paint with handpainted pinstriping on car and in engine, sandblasted windows, clean interior. Will be adding other post with diff. pics. Call/txt if interested 786-356-0227. Thanks. $4300 obo*​


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Project.......TARGA TOP.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN THATS AN OLD PIC......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Project.......TARGA TOP.....


:shocked: Yours?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> Project.......TARGA TOP.....


wannabe TOPO Mu Fucka :shocked: :Cheesy: :wave:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

individualsbox said:


> me located in orlando fl
> 13's 14's whites and tires


HOW MUCH 4 RIMS...AND TIERS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

*FIRME ESTILO SHOW ROLL CALL
*#1.FIRME ESTILO
#2.PURO ORGULLO
#3.POLK COUNTY SOLO RIDER
#4.IMPRESSIVE
#5.CHUY
#6.STYLISTICS
#7.MAJESTICS-MIA-DAYTONA-
#8.STILL DOWN IMAGES
#9.UNIQUE
#10.INDIVIDUALS
#11.STREETSTYLE-WEST COAST-T.C AND C.B
#12.OBSESSION-CENTRAL FLA-
#13.NEW MOVEMENT
#14.USO-ORLANDO-MIA-
#15.ROYAL LEGACY
#16.PURO LOWS
#17.LOW 4 LIFE
#18.
#19.
#20.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> wannabe TOPO Mu Fucka :shocked: :Cheesy: :wave:


Lmao.....yeah right.....just gonna try something different.....then taking the frame off for mine....




93brougham said:


> :shocked: Yours?


:yes:



MISTER ED said:


> DAMN THATS AN OLD PIC......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> DAMN THATS AN OLD PIC......











A newer one for you fool....................


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Miami dolphins 0-3 ouch!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DANNY305 said:


> Miami dolphins 0-3 ouch!!!!!!


OH SHIT  ITS A GHOST.....
WHATS GOING ON.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> A newer one for you fool....................


THAT WAS THE SAME NIGHT......TRY AGAIN......


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Still Hated said:


>


Puttin in Work My Brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> A newer one for you fool....................


 You owe me and D big time..... :biggrin: .... that shit was a fucking mission


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

$250 I bought it for 400 just need the latch assembly


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Lmao.....yeah right.....just gonna try something different.....then taking the frame off for mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never seen a targa top fleetwood


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> You owe me and D big time..... :biggrin: .... that shit was a fucking mission


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

FOR SALE! $2000
3058041331


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Still got this spare tire hump...let me know.came off a regal should fit any gbody...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FUDS/BETTY'S went out of business , new spot is sir pizza on 132 ave sw 120 street every first saturday of the month .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*SO THIS WEEK THERES A FRIDAY AND SATURDAY...... *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's what you would think but a lot of people don't bring their cars out .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that's what you would think but a lot of people don't bring their cars out .


*I KNOW THATS RIGHT AND FINALLY MINES WILL BE AT DRE'S THIS FRIDAY..... *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*:run:OOOO WHOOO*:run:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *I KNOW THATS RIGHT AND FINALLY MINES WILL BE AT DRE'S THIS FRIDAY..... *



:cheesy:


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

four reds pumps chrome. 1/2 checkvalves on two front pumps. plumbed up. $450.


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

molded rear brake drums for a gbody. never used. still in packagaing from chromers. $250


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

str8lowriding said:


> 13" 5th wheel 4 sale


thats clean right there


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that's what you would think but a lot of people don't bring their cars out .


IT IS, WHAT IT IS, DON'T WORRY BOUT THE NEXT MAN


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

93brougham 
SHORTY84+ 
2011 EXCURSION



:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sickassscion said:


> Still got this spare tire hump...let me know.came off a regal should fit any gbody...


how much?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

sour diesel said:


> You owe me and D big time..... :biggrin: .... that shit was a fucking mission


You know imma take care of both you fools.................:thumbsup:


MISTER ED said:


> THAT WAS THE SAME NIGHT......TRY AGAIN......


Damn you out following the tracking device......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Puttin in Work My Brotha:thumbsup:


Just teasing somebody...................the Lab is getting busy again.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

93brougham said:


> never seen a targa top fleetwood


With a sliding rag................:rofl:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> how much?


Cheap.............and for a couple extra bucks you can take the stove.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DONT FORGET TH!S FRIDAY.... AND SINCE A LOT OF PEOPLE DONT GET ON HERE NO MORE CAN YA PASS THE WORD.... NOTHING ELSE GOING ON IN SOUTH FLORIDA UNTIL USO/25TH STREET SO LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD ONE......*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BUBBA-D said:


> IT IS, WHAT IT IS, DON'T WORRY BOUT THE NEXT MAN


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Damn you out following the tracking device......


*I JUST KEEP MY EARS TO THE STREETS AND HEAR A LOT.......

:shh: :naughty:*


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> With a sliding rag................:rofl:


:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HUBBA BUBBA.....YUMMY*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


*ALWAYS STEPPIN IT UP I LOVE IT..........*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *ALWAYS STEPPIN IT UP I LOVE IT..........*



thanks, a few more new thing before the picnic..................


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

Still Hated said:


> Project.......TARGA TOP.....


:thumbsup:


MISTER ED said:


> DAMN THATS AN OLD PIC......


I'LL POST A BETTER PIXS....


93brougham said:


> :shocked: Yours?


_SOLD __TO *STILL HATED*! _


KAKALAK said:


> wannabe TOPO Mu Fucka :shocked: :Cheesy: :wave:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Still Hated said:


> A newer one for you fool....................





MISTER ED said:


> THAT WAS THE SAME NIGHT......TRY AGAIN......


HERE R SOM BETTER PIXS B4 WE PUT THIS ROLLIN CHASSIS ON THE TRAILER ON THA SAME NIGHT FOOL!:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i need a tow truck that charge a good price today now asap please anybody let me no 786-380-6468 call or tex thanks homies


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> i need a tow truck that charge a good price today now asap please anybody let me no 786-380-6468 call or tex thanks homies


954-549-4748...................$40 flat rate towing.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> 954-549-4748...................$40 flat rate towing.


Unlimited miles..........................


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Someone give me $1500 and take this regal home today.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Unlimited miles..........................



*NO YOU CAN NOT TRAILER TO FIRME ESTILO..... *


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> *NO YOU CAN NOT TRAILER TO FIRME ESTILO..... *


:shocked::biggrin:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *NO YOU CAN NOT TRAILER TO FIRME ESTILO..... *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does any body have 1 spuare foot of black tweed


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

DANNY305 said:


> Miami dolphins 0-3 ouch!!!!!!


going to be 0-4 going into the bye week :-/


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *NO YOU CAN NOT TRAILER TO FIRME ESTILO..... *


Hell nah......to close.....i can drive that one......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

93brougham said:


> lol :biggrin:


Ill throw some doors on it and do under construction.......and bring it on a trailer......



IMPALA863 said:


> :shocked::biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

305-lacs said:


> :thumbsup:I'LL POST A BETTER PIXS...._SOLD __TO *STILL HATED*! _:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:HERE R SOM BETTER PIXS B4 WE PUT THIS ROLLIN CHASSIS ON THE TRAILER ON THA SAME NIGHT FOOL!:biggrin:
> View attachment 369744
> 
> View attachment 369745
> ...


Damn... That a hella project...

When's the build up thread beginning?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... 13's, $350 7862580183 Q! all chrome with green nipples... little rust on the hubs and 2 new tires included.


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Any body has front springs for a buick regal or gbody thanks pm I need asap


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a set of 10k hids for sale with ballast ready to install 
$40


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

Still Hated said:


> Project.......TARGA TOP.....


 I LOVE THE FACT OF U THINKIN OUT THE BOX (NO ****).DIFFRENT IS ALWAYS GOOD. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LA CURA said:


> I LOVE THE FACT OF U THINKIN OUT THE BOX (NO ****).DIFFRENT IS ALWAYS GOOD. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT...


I dont think hes got the balls to make the 1st cut :shocked: 


never mind I just seen the pics :happysad: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> Cheap.............and for a couple extra bucks you can take the stove.....:thumbsup:


unfortunately I removed my spare tire hump


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Dont believe everything ya see on layitlow.... Hes really making that caddy into a two door with a maybach front and escalade back.......


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl in ur hood ......and thanks edwin from elegance for doing my ride rite this time thanks homie 
and cleaning my wide whites tires ? hang out tonite the cuban hangout ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Got the fridge game on lock lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

your sick homie.... that shit looks good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> Dont believe everything ya see on layitlow.... Hes really making that caddy into a two door with a maybach front and escalade back.......


 on swangas :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Damn... That a hella project...
> 
> When's the build up thread beginning?


Gonna be a min.....finishing another big body......and just picked up a set of doors.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

LA CURA said:


> I LOVE THE FACT OF U THINKIN OUT THE BOX (NO ****).DIFFRENT IS ALWAYS GOOD. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT...


Whats good fool............gonna try....got the time and the space.....we will see......:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> Dont believe everything ya see on layitlow.... Hes really making that caddy into a two door with a maybach front and escalade back.......


No more VIP for you...................your banned.......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

..CRATO.. said:


> Got the fridge game on lock lol


Tight work fool................you got skills..............:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> on swangas :rofl: :rofl:


Nah......i got a set of old school......30's and lows..........................


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

THE ENDING OF THE STEP UP 4 FILMING... JUST BEING A USO...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*is that chichos old caddy i see in the background*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


tru6lu305 said:


> THE ENDING OF THE STEP UP 4 FILMING... JUST BEING A USO...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

..CRATO.. said:


> Got the fridge game on lock lol



That shit hard!!!!!














maybe you can paint one of my cars & do some raww shit let me know


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

4 chrome jackstands, not the small cheap ones. These are the big ones, very clean call or text me asking $225 (786)444-4997


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *is that chichos old caddy i see in the background*


Looks like it................


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

79 CAPRICE SPORTCOUPE FOR SALE IN CENTRAL FLORIDA. HIT ME FOR MORE INFO AT [email protected] FOR MORE INFO PICS AND PRICE.LOW MILES ALL ORIG. DRIVETRAIN RUST FREE FROM TOP TO BOTTOM.


DSC_0468 by elisia51802, on Flickr

DSC_0460 by elisia51802, on Flickr 

DSC_0484 by elisia51802, on Flickr


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

yea thats chicho's old lac


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


>


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> Nah......i got a set of old school......30's and lows..........................


 .


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

got my juice up for sale.... i have 3 pumps for sale one all chrome (unplumbed with brand new motor and gear never been clicked since i put on the new motor or gear) for $75, an all chrome pump that i used as a back pump with one dump for $125, and my front pump(black magic hopping pump with 3/4 inch raw steel block,#9gear,with competion motor, adel hardlined and plug included, and yblock at the pump) for $400 paid $880 for it less than a year ago... i have 4 deka batteries 1160 cca's for $150, $50 8 inch bmh competition pistons with fittings, $30 for all 4 hoses(2 15' and i believe 2 3' or 4'),$60 for all the cables(1/0 guage transparent black) and solenoids, $20 4 switch switchplate with switches and cable included, and finally $100 o.b.o. rack weighs roughly 100-150lbs (8 batteries straight a cross and 3 pumps side by side) any questions or interest text me at 305 508 0857


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

95rangeron14z said:


> 4 chrome jackstands, not the small cheap ones. These are the big ones, very clean call or text me asking $225 (786)444-4997


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




HAPPY B DAY DOUBLE O.................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> HAPPY B DAY DOUBLE O.................


Yeah..............what he said.................:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

tru6lu305 said:


> THE ENDING OF THE STEP UP 4 FILMING... JUST BEING A USO...


IS that a music video or an actual movie or documentary...

Lookin good *UCE*! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

tru6lu305 said:


> THE ENDING OF THE STEP UP 4 FILMING... JUST BEING A USO...



REDS,USO,GOODTIMES & CLASSIC ANGELS REPPIN FOR THE MIAMI LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GREAT WEEK UNDER THE SUN


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> HAPPY B DAY DOUBLE O.................





Still Hated said:


> Yeah..............what he said.................:thumbsup:


Yeah what they said......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

MIAMI LOWRIDER MOVEMENT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


>


YOU MEAN EVERY 3RD FRIDAY.......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Ooooooooppppppppppssssssssssss  damn and it was my idea....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

most people work friday.............so thursday night won't work.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I know that was a printing mistake ill go to the office and fire whoever made that mistake.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

happy bday double o....mr ed wats good *****:h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chillin JD....hows the family


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.retrosoundusa.com/products/details/id/18


pretty neat for an impala


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> chillin JD....hows the family


good fool just working ***** uknw how dat goes


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks a lot for the birthday wishes :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

STILL FOR SALE OR TRADES LET ME KNOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


VERY NICE!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


This a badass video!!!!


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

10 switch switch box for a lowrider or air bag set up 

$40 obo if interested pm me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:



nice..............


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:



dats bitch been sexy always from riding on chicos to big rims...nice to c it back out :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:









PREACH !!!........ MUCH RESPECT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> This a badass video!!!!


that car looks sick homey :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:




one time for my dawg al i see the monte lurking behind you lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:


wow casi 2 decadas manteniendo la cultura lowrider, felicidades.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


who needs a fukin floater when you got a set that chop like that dosent get any sweeter than that clean box homie


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Somebody came all the way to the WM Dump in Davie to put a Cheetah car show flyer on my ranfla... So I am passing the info. 
Sunday November 6 2011
100 Ansin Blvd. Hallandale Beach 

Registration begins @9am -- $15
Awards to top vehicles.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Well Miami your boys at REDS MIAMI knew about the demand for 155/80/13" White Wall tires.After many months of numerous phone calls and lots of waiting we finally did the deal.We ordered an ridicoulus amount of 13" tires.You don't have to order online or from out of towners and pay shipping cost.We got your back $55.00 each.Almost forgot we have over 300 pcs in stock.:thumbsup:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Small sample.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> Well Miami your boys at REDS MIAMI knew about the demand for 155/80/13" White Wall tires.After many months of numerous phone calls and lots of waiting we finally did the deal.We ordered an ridicoulus amount of 13" tires.You don't have to order online or from out of towners and pay shipping cost.We got your back $55.00 each.Almost forgot we have over 300 pcs in stock.:thumbsup:


 THANKS AL!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> Well Miami your boys at REDS MIAMI knew about the demand for 155/80/13" White Wall tires.After many months of numerous phone calls and lots of waiting we finally did the deal.We ordered an ridicoulus amount of 13" tires.You don't have to order online or from out of towners and pay shipping cost.We got your back $55.00 each.Almost forgot we have over 300 pcs in stock.:thumbsup:


way to come through!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> Well Miami your boys at REDS MIAMI knew about the demand for 155/80/13" White Wall tires.After many months of numerous phone calls and lots of waiting we finally did the deal.We ordered an ridicoulus amount of 13" tires.You don't have to order online or from out of towners and pay shipping cost.We got your back $55.00 each.Almost forgot we have over 300 pcs in stock.:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:good lookin out....


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

got these four pumps for sale. $350....... I can't believe people are this broke right now. that's less than $100 per pump.....


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Yo am passing by on sat  to pick up some tires


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

lowridegame305 whats up homie n godblessu god is always good


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Big Sample, Serious!










:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> Big Sample, Serious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand are those USO??? I may need a set!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> lowridegame305 whats up homie n godblessu god is always good


whats good hector working on the cars thats all no stoppin


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

thats cool homie do not give up keep LOWRIDING


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

305MALIBU said:


> Well Miami your boys at REDS MIAMI knew about the demand for 155/80/13" White Wall tires.After many months of numerous phone calls and lots of waiting we finally did the deal.We ordered an ridicoulus amount of 13" tires.You don't have to order online or from out of towners and pay shipping cost.We got your back $55.00 each.Almost forgot we have over 300 pcs in stock.:thumbsup:


UCE HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

305MALIBU said:


> This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:


:fool2: :drama:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

this RAIN SUCKS TODAY:finger:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

2 15 Inch Kicker Solobarics L7's in a ported box.
$500. Obo.


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

1988 GMC Jimmy (blazer). For sale.
Paint less than 6 months old.
Gold leaf and pinstrpped.
Black interior.
Chrome cowl.
suede headliner and door panels.
14s center gold 72 spoke Daytons 
Billet grille. Roll pan. Clear taillights. 
Cold a.c power windows .
The car has no leaks of any kind. Rides real good.
Will take you everywhere with no type of problems.

























Asking $ 4000 obo.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

I got pitbull pups for sale ADBA paper work dewormed two males champange fawn in color
sire and dam (parents) in photos


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

rusty tha stud


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

LOWLYFE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Another MAJESTIC first.....first two door towncar debuting in vegas click to see picture....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...34812_100001293624837_584134_2019979878_n.jpg


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta..._100000198218893_1432098_598116328_n.jpgHeres another picture


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

Chulow said:


> LOWLYFE


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Damn thats a bad ass deuce


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Damn thats a bad ass deuce


Hell yeah it is :fool2:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Damn thats a bad ass deuce


TO BAD THE WHITE WALLS DIRTY...........................LOL


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got some new tires from REDs thanks to ali  thanks homies


----------



## 98 candy lincoln towncar (Sep 20, 2011)

*DEAL OF A LIFETIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Selling a 1998 lincoln towncar lowrider comes with a 3 pump pro hopper setup with 4 batteries, 16inch pistons and 4 switches nicely concealed in the center console. Car is fully reinformed in the back. Runs great has 125,*** miles and engine is so clean u can eat off of it. Brand new peanut butter ragtop. Candy orange/wine paint with handpainted pinstriping on car and in engine, sandblasted windows, clean interior. Will be adding other post with diff. pics. Call/txt if interested 786-356-0227. Thanks. $3200 obo*​*
*​*

*


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

This OG Miami Native Lowrider was awaken last week since put away in 2008 to come out and play.This Malibu has been here since the begining of lowriders in MIami.Many thought it was gone but we'll just be waiting for its next episode!Much love to all 305 Riders.:thumbsup:











:worship:....:thumbsup::thumbsup:














.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta..._100000198218893_1432098_598116328_n.jpgHeres another picture


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Mia84regal said:


> Just got some new tires from REDs thanks to ali  thanks homies



:thumbsup:tight work clean....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta..._100000198218893_1432098_598116328_n.jpgHeres another picture


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup: real nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup: real nice


The doors aint lining up. Look at the patterns i believe it was rushed for the show....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> The doors aint lining up. Look at the patterns i believe it was rushed for the show....


man it's all good ill drive that bitch just like that Ill pull soo many bbw's with that bitch...badass car!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I knew you would say that.....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> The doors aint lining up. Look at the patterns i believe it was rushed for the show....


MAYBE THE JACK STANDS?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> I knew you would say that.....


 yes sir


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> The doors aint lining up. Look at the patterns i believe it was rushed for the show....


Are you really serious.................unless your standing next to it dont assume things......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

An yes ive seen it............


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Are you really serious.................unless your standing next to it dont assume things......


:twak:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> :twak:


You should know..............cameras change things......:rant:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still Hated said:


> An yes ive seen it............


You went to vegas


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> The doors aint lining up. Look at the patterns i believe it was rushed for the show....


 Man I usually try to keep my mouth shut in Miami fest cuz alot of people get offended quick , but to sit here and stair at something like that and comment on it or give your opinion atleast try to have something built as nice or better , every car is gonna have a flaw we ain't machines and even at that machines have defects ... Y don't we concentrate in building cars in Miami and not worry so much about other states cuz they aing worrying about us that's just my opinion ..... I think the car came out really nice got alot of detAil, craftsmanship, and time and sweat


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> Man I usually try to keep my mouth shut in Miami fest cuz alot of people get offended quick , but to sit here and stair at something like that and comment on it or give your opinion atleast try to have something built as nice or better , every car is gonna have a flaw we ain't machines and even at that machines have defects ... Y don't we concentrate in building cars in Miami and not worry so much about other states cuz they aing worrying about us that's just my opinion ..... I think the car came out really nice got alot of detAil, craftsmanship, and time and sweat


Not offended E just was giving my opinion...i did give him mad props on another topic for being the first to finally bringing one out after so many talks of a vert t.c. I also agree that they dont give a shit about miami and we do need to bring more cars out and show them we can build...theres a lot of work that went into that car. Like stn danny said might be the angle of the camera..:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Looks like everthing lines up to me..........................:thumbsup:......bitch is hard as fuck...............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


> Man I usually try to keep my mouth shut in Miami fest cuz alot of people get offended quick , but to sit here and stair at something like that and comment on it or give your opinion atleast try to have something built as nice or better , every car is gonna have a flaw we ain't machines and even at that machines have defects ... Y don't we concentrate in building cars in Miami and not worry so much about other states cuz they aing worrying about us that's just my opinion ..... I think the car came out really nice got alot of detAil, craftsmanship, and time and sweat


Thats for sure.....................but remember.....a big majority of the riders in miami only build cars like a fashion trend......there was a ton of lows.....then they got rid of them and did the big rim thing....then some stopped that and went to the Luxary thing.....i know yourself...like me have always been on the Low tip and i always will.......13's and 14's for me..............:thumbsup:......oh...and......just my opinion........


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i see alot of under cover classic bombs and 63-64 impala getting built for the new year thats good
bring back lowrider to miami fl like the old days .,<VIEJITOS MIAMI FL >working on my 51 chevy

















doing the metal work little by little?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Not offended E just was giving my opinion...i did give him mad props on another topic for being the first to finally bringing one out after so many talks of a vert t.c. I also agree that they dont give a shit about miami and we do need to bring more cars out and show them we can build...theres a lot of work that went into that car. Like stn danny said might be the angle of the camera..:thumbsup:


I'm down to take a car to California next year, we need about 4 more to get a full load......................who's down?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

1st el rey ...2nd freak show ,3rd summer madness .... lowrider of the year 
traditrional...1st dark side dynasty , and 2nd 8 cents.. 
​


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok im here in vegas n that 2 door tc is 1 bad ass car n we do need 2 take some cars out here next year n once again the big M had that show on lock


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Looks like everthing lines up to me..........................:thumbsup:......bitch is hard as fuck...............





mr.regal said:


> Ok im here in vegas n that 2 door tc is 1 bad ass car n we do need 2 take some cars out here next year n once again the big M had that show on lock



*ok IM MAN ENUFF TO SAY I WAS WRONG...HEY I AINT PERFECT.. BUT I TRY TO BE *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> Man I usually try to keep my mouth shut in Miami fest cuz alot of people get offended quick , but to sit here and stair at something like that and comment on it or give your opinion atleast try to have something built as nice or better , every car is gonna have a flaw we ain't machines and even at that machines have defects ... Y don't we concentrate in building cars in Miami and not worry so much about other states cuz they aing worrying about us that's just my opinion ..... I think the car came out really nice got alot of detAil, craftsmanship, and time and sweat


Well Said:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> I'm down to take a car to California next year, we need about 4 more to get a full load......................who's down?


Stop and pick mine up.....maybe 2.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *ok IM MAN ENUFF TO SAY I WAS WRONG...HEY I AINT PERFECT.. BUT I TRY TO BE *


Dont try........we aint perfect.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Well Said:thumbsup:


:ninja:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Dont try........we aint perfect.....



:buttkick:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> I'm down to take a car to California next year, we need about 4 more to get a full load......................who's down?





Still Hated said:


> Stop and pick mine up.....maybe 2.....


*ILL TAKE MY STOCK ASS CADDY..... :roflmao:*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Stop and pick mine up.....maybe 2.....


If each club sends one car each, that should be enough for a full load.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> If each club sends one car each, that should be enough for a full load.


*LET THEM KNOW YOU REALLY SERIOUS ABOUT THIS THE L.A. SHOW IM ALREADY MAKING PLANS ON GOING NOT TRYING TO MISS IT NEXT YEAR*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

PARTING OUT GRAND HUSTLE...MOTOR,ALL GOLD GRILL,ALL GOLD TRIMS,HYDRAULICS,INTERIOR,ALL GOLD BILLET STEERING WHEEL,CHROME FRONT END WITH MOLDED ARMS TOP AND BOTTOM EXTENDED 3INCH,RIMS BRAND NEW TIRES,SHELL TOP,AND WHO EVER WANTS THE CAR WITH A NICE PAINT JOB,SHOOT ME A OFFER......OR A TRADE..NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER....LET ME KNOW IM DONE


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> PARTING OUT GRAND HUSTLE...MOTOR,ALL GOLD GRILL,ALL GOLD TRIMS,HYDRAULICS,INTERIOR,ALL GOLD BILLET STEERING WHEEL,CHROME FRONT END WITH MOLDED ARMS TOP AND BOTTOM EXTENDED 3INCH,RIMS BRAND NEW TIRES,SHELL TOP,AND WHO EVER WANTS THE CAR WITH A NICE PAINT JOB,SHOOT ME A OFFER......OR A TRADE..NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER....LET ME KNOW IM DONE


Damn.......................................................................never thought you would do that fool.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> If each club sends one car each, that should be enough for a full load.


Easily....................:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *ILL TAKE MY STOCK ASS CADDY..... :roflmao:*


:twak:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> PARTING OUT GRAND HUSTLE...MOTOR,ALL GOLD GRILL,ALL GOLD TRIMS,HYDRAULICS,INTERIOR,ALL GOLD BILLET STEERING WHEEL,CHROME FRONT END WITH MOLDED ARMS TOP AND BOTTOM EXTENDED 3INCH,RIMS BRAND NEW TIRES,SHELL TOP,AND WHO EVER WANTS THE CAR WITH A NICE PAINT JOB,SHOOT ME A OFFER......OR A TRADE..NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER....LET ME KNOW IM DONE



:tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> Looks like everthing lines up to me..........................:thumbsup:......bitch is hard as fuck...............


 its nice I give the builder mad props for putting his time and know how into it.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami ------VIEJITOS MIAMI FL CHAPTER


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

viejitos miami said:


> whats up miami ------VIEJITOS MIAMI FL CHAPTER


damn thats alot of members, I think Ive only seen you get on here representing


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SOLD


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> PARTING OUT GRAND HUSTLE...MOTOR,ALL GOLD GRILL,ALL GOLD TRIMS,HYDRAULICS,INTERIOR,ALL GOLD BILLET STEERING WHEEL,CHROME FRONT END WITH MOLDED ARMS TOP AND BOTTOM EXTENDED 3INCH,RIMS BRAND NEW TIRES,SHELL TOP,AND WHO EVER WANTS THE CAR WITH A NICE PAINT JOB,SHOOT ME A OFFER......OR A TRADE..NOT ANOTHER LOWRIDER....LET ME KNOW IM DONE


Dont do it danny It aint worth it to much $$$ sweat nd work put in that car


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *ILL TAKE MY STOCK ASS CADDY..... :roflmao:*


can i come too?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> can i come too?


*yeah*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SOLD TOMORROW TO A BETTER HOME.IT AINT IN ME NO MORE HOMIE TO MANY FAKE ****** IN THIS GAME...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> SOLD TOMORROW TO A BETTER HOME.IT AINT IN ME NO MORE HOMIE TO MANY FAKE ****** IN THIS GAME...


Damn Danny Hate to See Her Go,But "It is What It Is" as long as you happy homie that big body 
was killin it!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Damn Danny Hate to See Her Go,But "It is What It Is" as long as you happy homie that big body
> was killin it!


THANX HOMIE.BUT ITS ALL GOOD MY BOY BOUGHT IT SO IS STILL IN THE CLICK


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*AS LONG AS IT STAYS IN ''DADE COUNTY''*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *LET THEM KNOW YOU REALLY SERIOUS ABOUT THIS THE L.A. SHOW IM ALREADY MAKING PLANS ON GOING NOT TRYING TO MISS IT NEXT YEAR*


:thumbsup:I was talking about that same shit lastnite with my lady about going next year


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello guys, RoadRage Magazine is Hosting an event on October 22,2011 for all Car and Motorcycle [email protected] are releasing our new full size magazine issue this day aswell! The event will have a DJ, Food Specials, Great environment to come and see some of the hottest local rides. All kinds of rides and motorcycles welcome, Imports, Lowriders, Donks, Hot Rods, Custom Bikes, all Harley categories, Cruisers, Sport Bikes etc. We do have trophies for each category , come and compete! The event will be held at Don Camaron in Hialeah! See you guys there! 

Show Times: 6pm-Midnight

Location: 9491 nw 77 Court Hialeah Gardens, FL 33016 INFRONT OF WALMART ON SIDE OF PALMETTO


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Latest strollers from 25th street riders.............


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice.....


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

for sale , 1953 chevy 210 runs good ,has a 55 chevy engine ,70 nova transmission and 79 camaro rearend.
$9,500 best offer or trades 786-973-3968


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*GRAND HUSTLE*





Damn you put sooooooooo much money,time,hard work into that caddy & you sold it to your homie which is cool but if you sold it cuz you need the money for family stuff I can understand cuz I'm all about family first but I hope you didn't sale it cuz of no fake ass ******' & haters cuz no matter if you out the game they still going to talk shit about you dowg.I have my share of ppl who don't like me from black,white & chicos This lowrideing shit ant got nothing to do with race & I don't give a fuck dowg still doing me I still drive my shit every day Im just stacking up to get a new daily Then bad luck going to get done over not for the haters I just want to have sick ass lowrider drive it on the weekend but if you do build another car Danny don't stress them ****** homie...I myself just been like fuck all the fake people fuck being around fake ppl & that was the best thing I did dowg not hearing the he said she said bullshit you feel me I only fuck with layitlow really for the model cars but there's a few groups on facebook from time to time I get on here...I bee on other website from cars,trucks,model cars ,photography & to every site I post a link to my blogpage account cus I blog/post about random shit I fuck with youtube heavy now also but anyways man keep doing you take care of your family(car club family also) & pay ur bills & that's all that matter's homie real shit & im speaking from the heart homie anyways god bless.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> Latest strollers from 25th street riders.............


skills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that bitch sexy


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


>


A NEW MEMBER TO MY FAMILY AND MY GIRL FIRST LOWRIDER AND ANOTHER CAR FOR ALL U MOTHER FUCKER TO HATE ME MORE.
AND 25TH STREET GRAND HUSTLE MIGHT TAKE A SPOT IN TRAILER SEND ME A PM WITH THE PRICE.
AND DANNY U MY BOY Y EL CARRO SIEMPRE SERA TU CARRO PARA ESO TU LO ISISTE Y DE MI Y MI FAMILIA TE DAMOS LAS GRACIA POR DEJAR EL CARRO EN S2N Y LO Q NESESITES TU SABES Q ESTOY AKI THANX HOMIE


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

AND CAR BELONGS TO MY GIRL SO IF U HAVE A PROBLEMS WITH A GIRL HAVING A CAR . THEN HOMIE HANG URSELF :rofl:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats to you and your girl...i figured it was you when i spoke to danny :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> Congrats to you and your girl...i figured it was you when i spoke to danny :thumbsup:


thanx ed necesito q hagas tu magic y me pongas los a dirty$ and g.hustle en un pic together


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

OVERRATED said:


> thanx ed necesito q hagas tu magic y me pongas los a dirty$ and g.hustle en un pic together


Dime cuando.....


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> Dime cuando.....


all fin del mes tu conoses a alguien q sepa darle briyo a la pintura


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

OVERRATED said:


> all fin del mes tu conoses a alguien q sepa darle briyo a la pintura


 Dale dejame saber


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


>


best caddi on the east coast...................glad its staying in FLA.....


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

DUVAL said:


> best caddi on the east coast...................glad its staying in FLA.....


AND THAT IS WHERE IS STAYING .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Sick pic


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


I want that guy to shoot my next car.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MAAANDO said:


> I want that guy to shoot my next car.


.

:dunno:


:twak:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MAAANDO said:


> I want that guy to shoot my next car.


that guy needs to shoot my caddi 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
coming soon


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> .
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


Or you can shoot it? 




Chulow said:


> that guy needs to shoot my caddi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are better than that guy dude. :worship:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

MAAANDO said:


> Or you can shoot it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how ya been doing fam?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

93brougham said:


> can i come too?


Only because you special.....and its a big ass trailer.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> Latest strollers from 25th street riders.............


Looking good.................:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Only because you special.....and its a big ass trailer.....


*NAW HE SHORT HE CAN GO IN THE LUGAUGE ON THE PLANE *


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Chulow said:


> that guy needs to shoot my caddi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that ladder is getting stressed out.................................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *NAW HE SHORT HE CAN GO IN THE LUGAUGE ON THE PLANE *


:roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED
WhiteChocolate
sour diesel+
305-lacs
IIMPALAA+
GRAND HUSTLE+
Made You A Hater
EXECUTION
:wave:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

WOW what a Fleetwood. I know your going to enjoy the Quality. I wish I had it in my Garage.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 :boink:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> MISTER ED
> WhiteChocolate
> sour diesel+
> 305-lacs
> ...


:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DAMN 24 K GOLD WHITE WALLS.....*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN 24 K GOLD WHITE WALLS.....*


Nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

WhiteChocolate said:


> WOW what a Fleetwood. I know your going to enjoy the Quality. I wish I had it in my Garage.


i will enjoy the car with the family . thanx


----------



## 98 candy lincoln towncar (Sep 20, 2011)

DEAL OF A LIFETIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! $ 2900 obo
*Selling a 1998 lincoln towncar lowrider comes with a 3 pump pro hopper setup with 4 batteries, 16inch pistons and 4 switches nicely concealed in the center console. Car is fully reinformed in the back. Runs great has 125,*** miles and engine is so clean u can eat off of it. Brand new peanut butter ragtop. Candy orange/wine paint with handpainted pinstriping on car and in engine, sandblasted windows, clean interior. Will be adding other post with diff. pics. Call/txt if interested 786-356-0227. Thanks. $2900 obo*​


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Only because you special.....and its a big ass trailer.....


:thumbsup:



MISTER ED said:


> *NAW HE SHORT HE CAN GO IN THE LUGAUGE ON THE PLANE *


lol damn ***** you tryin to smuggle me over there. hater hurters going too



Still Hated said:


> :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

93brougham said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up bowtie south


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED
sleeper
93brougham+
EL PURO™+
undercover231322
cyclopes98

*PURO...CONO FELIZ CUMPLEANOS...

EL OTRO DIA :wave:*


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you . MISTER ED . Tremendo cumpreano en vegas .:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> Latest strollers from 25th street riders.............


BEAUTIFUL!!




EXECUTION said:


> Man I usually try to keep my mouth shut in Miami fest cuz alot of people get offended quick , but to sit here and stair at something like that and comment on it or give your opinion atleast try to have something built as nice or better , every car is gonna have a flaw we ain't machines and even at that machines have defects ... Y don't we concentrate in building cars in Miami and not worry so much about other states cuz they aing worrying about us that's just my opinion ..... I think the car came out really nice got alot of detAil, craftsmanship, and time and sweat


Ive never agreed with u soo much, than this statement!! USUALLY ppl that have never built a fukin car are the first ones to say there "opinions"


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

DAVID I NEED U GUYS TO WETSAND MY CAR HOW CAN I GET IN CONTACT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


 shit is tightttttttt!!!!!!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

MORE PICS FROM THE MOVIE SHOOT... STEP UP 4!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN 24 K GOLD WHITE WALLS.....*


 he cant hide money :no:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... 13'S, CHROME/GREEN NIPPLES SOME RUST ON THE HUBS LIPS ARE GOOD, $250 FIRM... 7862580183 Q!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

looking for spare 13" wheel only in good shape lmk


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2639193885.html


----------



## 98 candy lincoln towncar (Sep 20, 2011)

*$1800 DEAL OF A LIFETIME!!!!!!*


*Selling a 1998 lincoln towncar lowrider comes with a 3 pump pro hopper setup with 4 batteries, 16inch pistons and 4 switches nicely concealed in the center console. Car is fully reinformed in the back. Runs great has 125,*** miles and engine is so clean u can eat off of it. Brand new peanut butter ragtop. Candy orange/wine paint with handpainted pinstriping on car and in engine, sandblasted windows, clean interior. Will be adding other post with diff. pics. Call/txt if interested 786-356-0227. Thanks. $1800 obo*​


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Dam I wish I had some spare cash


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2639193885.html


WOW


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Can anyone get me a number for someone who does convertible tops? Thanks


----------



## UNIQUE94 (Jan 15, 2011)

WHATS UP HIT ME UP ABOUT YOUR CAR I WANT TO COME DOWN FROM LAKELAND TO GET I CAN BE THE BY 8:00AM WITH THE CASH IN HAND. IM HOOK UP TRAILER TO MY NAVI WHEN I GET HOME. SO HIT ME UP IM READY TO RIDE.


98 candy lincoln towncar said:


> *Selling a 1998 lincoln towncar lowrider comes with a 3 pump pro hopper setup with 4 batteries, 16inch pistons and 4 switches nicely concealed in the center console. Car is fully reinformed in the back. Runs great has 125,*** miles and engine is so clean u can eat off of it. Brand new peanut butter ragtop. Candy orange/wine paint with handpainted pinstriping on car and in engine, sandblasted windows, clean interior. Will be adding other post with diff. pics. Call/txt if interested 786-356-0227. Thanks. $1800 obo*​


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Kid_Buick said:


> Can anyone get me a number for someone who does convertible tops? Thanks


THERES ONE IN CUTLER RIDGE BY THE HOME DEPOT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/...ey-up-now-1963-chevy-elite-dub75_el_rey-1.jpg


New dub magazine EL REY on the cover with miami dub show coverage


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

still got my pumps for sale hit me up 305 508 0857


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 For sale 10,500. 786-597-9827


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Chulow said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Chulow said:


>


Tight work fool..........................:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2649632651.htmlhit hit me up


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

mr.regal said:


> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2649632651.htmlhit hit me up


Spam spam spam......


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

So....LRM did a show in L.A.
Will LRM bring a show back to the MIA?
Let's open up dialogue on this subject.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> So....LRM did a show in L.A.Will LRM bring a show back to the MIA?Let's open up dialogue on this subject.


They might once we show them we have more lowriders at a show than big rims.....


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> They might once we show them we have more lowriders at a show than big rims.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin:nice video ....................tight work


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> They might once we show them we have more lowriders at a show than big rims.....


if everyone in fla build one lowrider like a 80s or 90s or a classic car we can put lowrider back to fla we need LRM BACK TO MIAMI N TAMPA LIKE THE OLD DAYS
we sould have a big club meeting to see what we can do to fix this problem calling all club pres lets do this meeting let me no anybody?


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

I Hope LRM comes back to mia like in the days


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd say iimpalaa wants to get a few cars to the l.a show next year, if miami takes like 10 cars and show lrm that we can take those cars i think they will eventually come back Ps let people talk shit because of this comment i made.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> if everyone in fla build one lowrider like a 80s or 90s or a classic car we can put lowrider back to fla we need LRM BACK TO MIAMI N TAMPA LIKE THE OLD DAYSwe sould have a big club meeting to see what we can do to fix this problem calling all club pres lets do this meeting let me no anybody?


Wow a lowrider commitee i was thinking the same thing....... L.a has one dallas, houston, orlando...why not here


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> Wow a lowrider commitee i was thinking the same thing....... L.a has one dallas, houston, orlando...why not here


Cause this is Miami


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to Congratulate Roly on getting that Shirt at the Banquet! Welcome to the FaMily Brother! This is a Life Time Commentment!


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> I'd say iimpalaa wants to get a few cars to the l.a show next year, if miami takes like 10 cars and show lrm that we can take those cars i think they will eventually come back Ps let people talk shit because of this comment i made.....


COUNT BOTH OF MY CAR DIRTY$ AND GRAND HUSTLE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chv9cQJtRAM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p4Ff6G5gyE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74LiU1gvq-Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fCbOVK3-Go&feature=related

GOOD MORNING MIAMI LOWRIDERS CHECK OUT THE VIDS AND YOULL SEE MIAMI LOWRIDING AINT DEAD ROUND HERE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRATULATE ON BEHALF OF THE MIAMI GTS OUR TWO NEWEST MEMBERS INTO THE FAMILY YALL BOYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DALE GTS UP


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

93brougham said:


> Cause this is Miami


Thank you........i would have Ed kiss your ass if it would ever happen.................:rofl::boink:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> I would like to Congratulate Roly on getting that Shirt at the Banquet! Welcome to the FaMily Brother! This is a Life Time Commentment!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRATULATE ON BEHALF OF THE MIAMI GTS OUR TWO NEWEST MEMBERS INTO THE FAMILY YALL BOYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DALE GTS UP


Congrats.................


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

we should try to bring LRM car show's back damn i miss them days :tears:


viejitos miami said:


> if everyone in fla build one lowrider like a 80s or 90s or a classic car we can put lowrider back to fla we need LRM BACK TO MIAMI N TAMPA LIKE THE OLD DAYS
> we sould have a big club meeting to see what we can do to fix this problem calling all club pres lets do this meeting let me no anybody?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lac-of-Respect said:


> I would like to Congratulate Roly on getting that Shirt at the Banquet! Welcome to the FaMily Brother! This is a Life Time Commentment!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

damn i miss my baby i want her back 2bring some hopping 2miami lol 


Lowridergame305 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chv9cQJtRAM&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p4Ff6G5gyE&feature=related
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Thank you........i would have Ed kiss your ass if it would ever happen.................:rofl::boink:


:twak: x 94


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Got my truck for sale... No juice on 13z 2500o.b.o. 2001 sonoma 114*** miles hmu if interested 305 508 0857 and still got the pumps for sale


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> I would like to Congratulate Roly on getting that Shirt at the Banquet! Welcome to the FaMily Brother! This is a Life Time Commentment!


thanks bruh its an honor  hopefully be out in nc for the picnic in july uffin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

mr.regal said:


> damn i miss my baby i want her back 2bring some hopping 2miami lol


damn whiteboy came back movtivated from vegas lol


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Lowridergame305 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRATULATE ON BEHALF OF THE MIAMI GTS OUR TWO NEWEST MEMBERS INTO THE FAMILY YALL BOYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DALE GTS UP


CONGRATULATE


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Anyone has room on a trailer or transporter for one more car? Let me know transporter for my boys car sold out! If anyone does call me ASAP 786-203-1895


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Its for the picnic tomorrow! Let me.know.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> damn whiteboy came back movtivated from vegas lol


you already know lol


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Any box or bubble chevy out there in the mia i'm looking for a chevy with switches


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

chevy boyz said:


> Any box or bubble chevy out there in the mia i'm looking for a chevy with switches


My boy has a caprice on switches. Call em or text at 786-302-4521!!


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> My boy has a caprice on switches. Call em or text at 786-302-4521!!


 Thanx for the info homie


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Any pics from the show today?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

mr.regal said:


> we should try to bring LRM car show's back damn i miss them days :tears:


Good Luck... We've been in talks with LRM and Street Low to get one in Orlando but hasn't happened yet


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

93brougham said:


> Any pics from the show today?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

sour diesel said:


>


:thumbsup:..............soon as these damn videos finish i got some to..........


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Fo Sho


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

sour diesel said:


>


Congrats again fool............................:thumbsup:.......and the cat slipped...............you know whats up with the vert........


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:roflmao:


Still Hated said:


> Congrats again fool............................:thumbsup:.......and the cat slipped...............you know whats up with the vert........


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Congrats again fool............................:thumbsup:.......and the cat slipped...............you know whats up with the vert........


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

sour diesel said:


> thanks bro :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Still Hated said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

sour diesel said:


>


I see My USO Fred puttin in the miles already!! U KNOOOOW


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Chulow said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

S.2.N


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

S.2.N


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Selling some Monte Carlo LS Doors pretty decent condition

7863197651


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

need to sell truck a.s.a.p. 2001 gmc sonoma 114,***miles 2000 o.b.o. needs some motor work


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

this rig had 2 be breakin necks all the way from miami 2 plantcity and back :yes: mad respect 2 the miami crew :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i briefly talked with the owner of the badass 63 Blue Magic :wave: and said i would post a few flicks over here on the miami thread :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

for all my pics of the show check out my thread in the art & music section - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=519873o
or if you have you have it check out my facebook page and please click like on the top :thumbsup: -https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.257672504278766.63442.231669306879086&type=1


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

glad everybody made it back safe!!
i had a great weekend


come visit orlando lowrider nights
nov 5th 2011


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I HAVE A TRUCKING COMPANY ALREADY ABOUT TO GIVE ME A QUOTE...SO IF YOU ARE REALLY SERIOUS I NEED TO KNOW THE MAKE AND YEAR OF YOUR CAR FOR THE L.A. SHOW IN JULY TO GET A REAL QUOTE. SO YA CAN HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW MUCH..... ( ROLL CALL )

1-CARLOS- 59 IMPALA - 25th STREET
2-DEE- TOWNCAR - SECOND TO NONE
3-DEE- CADILLAC - SECOND TO NONE
4-
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-

*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

PICTURES OF THE HOPP OFF IN FIRME ESTILO ANYONE???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

stilldownivlife said:


> this rig had 2 be breakin necks all the way from miami 2 plantcity and back :yes: mad respect 2 the miami crew :thumbsup:
> View attachment 379396
> View attachment 379397


*ITS NICE TO SEE CHICHO OLD CADDY STILL AROUND.....*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> PICTURES OF THE HOPP OFF IN FIRME ESTILO ANYONE???


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

stilldownivlife said:


> this rig had 2 be breakin necks all the way from miami 2 plantcity and back :yes: mad respect 2 the miami crew :thumbsup:
> View attachment 379396
> View attachment 379397


USO looking really good.........:thumbsup:.........hope everything go sorted out Al......


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Still Hated said:


>


DAMN THAT OIL GOT EMM LOL


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

stilldownivlife said:


> this rig had 2 be breakin necks all the way from miami 2 plantcity and back :yes: mad respect 2 the miami crew :thumbsup:
> View attachment 379396
> View attachment 379397


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *I HAVE A TRUCKING COMPANY ALREADY ABOUT TO GIVE ME A QUOTE...SO IF YOU ARE REALLY SERIOUS I NEED TO KNOW THE MAKE AND YEAR OF YOUR CAR FOR THE L.A. SHOW IN JULY TO GET A REAL QUOTE. SO YA CAN HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW MUCH..... ( ROLL CALL )
> 
> 1-CARLOS- 59 IMPALA - 25th STREET
> 2-DEE- TOWNCAR - SECOND TO NONE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

$275 homestead Fl


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/307873-92-cadillac.html

put it out there for my homeboy


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

$225 Homestead Fl


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> 1988 GMC Jimmy (blazer). For sale.Paint less than 6 months old.Gold leaf and pinstrpped.Black interior.Chrome cowl.suede headliner and door panels.14s center gold 72 spoke Daytons Billet grille. Roll pan. Clear taillights. Cold a.c power windows .The car has no leaks of any kind. Rides real good.Will take you everywhere with no type of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still for sale. Call of text me at 786-203-1895.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

all car clubs n members ? should donate $5.00 each from each member from each car club to surport
 the miami to cali car show run and show them we can do it ?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

YOU GOING TO NEED MORE THAN THAT HECTOR


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

stilldownivlife said:


> i briefly talked with the owner of the badass 63 Blue Magic :wave: and said i would post a few flicks over here on the miami thread :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 379398
> View attachment 379399
> ...


THANKS HOMIE. I APPRECIATE IT! GOOD MEETING YOU.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> YOU GOING TO NEED MORE THAN THAT HECTOR


or ten bucks each there is alot of club members in miami fl ? it do not hurt to try it but i feel
u miami is slaken off? THE NEW KIDS IN THE NEW LOWRIDER WORLD NEED TO LEARN FRM THE OLD SKOOL OG?
I AM JUST TALKING TO MUCH SHIT FUCK IT ?IT WILL NOT BE LIKE THE 80s-90s lowrider in miami fl to much drama


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> or ten bucks each there is alot of club members in miami fl ? it do not hurt to try it but i feel
> u miami is slaken off? THE NEW KIDS IN THE NEW LOWRIDER WORLD NEED TO LEARN FRM THE OLD SKOOL OG?
> I AM JUST TALKING TO MUCH SHIT FUCK IT ?IT WILL NOT BE LIKE THE 80s-90s lowrider in miami fl to much drama


YEAP BUT EVEN THOUGH *I NEVER BUILT A CAR *I USE TO GO TO THE HANGOUTS IN BIRD ROAD...LURIA'S AND TACO BELL AND KMART ON SW 8. AND THERE WAS A LOT OF FIGHTS BACK THEN NOW-A-DAYS NOBODY JUST DONT LIKE NOBODY AND GOT THEIR CARS PARK AT HOME OR BEING BUILT..
SO YOU CANT SAY THERES DRAMA NOW. I REMEMBER ONE LOWRIDER SHOW WHERE THE GUYS FROM SOLO-CREATION SNATCH A CHAIN PLAQUE OFF OF ANOTHER CAR CLUB MEMBER..SO THERES ALWAYS BEEN DRAMA. THE THING NOW-A-DAYS IS THERE'S NOT UNITY...

JUST MY OPINION...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL ITS COOL HOMIE JUST TRYING TO GET LOWRIDER BACK ?
IAM JUST GOING TO RELAX WORK ON MY OLDIES N SMOKE A FAT ONE


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *I HAVE A TRUCKING COMPANY ALREADY ABOUT TO GIVE ME A QUOTE...SO IF YOU ARE REALLY SERIOUS I NEED TO KNOW THE MAKE AND YEAR OF YOUR CAR FOR THE L.A. SHOW IN JULY TO GET A REAL QUOTE. SO YA CAN HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW MUCH..... ( ROLL CALL )
> 
> 1-CARLOS- 59 IMPALA - 25th STREET
> 2-DEE- TOWNCAR - SECOND TO NONE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

four pumps for sale. $100 each....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2656553342.html


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

miami is dead as fuck on lay it low and everywhere depingaaa tremendo lazy mode


----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

waseonEr said:


> four pumps for sale. $100 each....


WHAT KIND OF PUMPS ARE THEY?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

dead damit so dead


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

let me know if ya want to get them windows looking right


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

huesone said:


> THANKS HOMIE. I APPRECIATE IT! GOOD MEETING YOU.


same 2 you - man your rag is DREAM CAR STATUS :yes: i apologize if i left any drool on it :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I HAVE A TRUCKING COMPANY ALREADY ABOUT TO GIVE ME A QUOTE...SO IF YOU ARE REALLY SERIOUS I NEED TO KNOW THE MAKE AND YEAR OF YOUR CAR FOR THE L.A. SHOW IN JULY TO GET A REAL QUOTE. SO YA CAN HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW MUCH..... ( ROLL CALL )

1-CARLOS- 59 IMPALA - 25th STREET
2-DEE- TOWNCAR - SECOND TO NONE
3-DEE- CADILLAC - SECOND TO NONE
4-
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-


:dunno:
anyone else im only trying to help out miami.......

*


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Just bought a home in Broward and doing some remodeling in the bathrooms. I need a tile guy. Does anyone have one that they have used and did a great job? Thanks.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *I HAVE A TRUCKING COMPANY ALREADY ABOUT TO GIVE ME A QUOTE...SO IF YOU ARE REALLY SERIOUS I NEED TO KNOW THE MAKE AND YEAR OF YOUR CAR FOR THE L.A. SHOW IN JULY TO GET A REAL QUOTE. SO YA CAN HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW MUCH..... ( ROLL CALL )
> 
> 1-CARLOS- 59 IMPALA - 25th STREET
> 2-DEE- TOWNCAR - SECOND TO NONE
> ...


Damn, I would of thought that list be full by now................we only need like 6 cars to fill up a trailor, so we need three more...........we don't have a date yet because they have not annonced the date of the show, this year it was in July 31.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *I HAVE A TRUCKING COMPANY ALREADY ABOUT TO GIVE ME A QUOTE...SO IF YOU ARE REALLY SERIOUS I NEED TO KNOW THE MAKE AND YEAR OF YOUR CAR FOR THE L.A. SHOW IN JULY TO GET A REAL QUOTE. SO YA CAN HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW MUCH..... ( ROLL CALL )1-CARLOS- 59 IMPALA - 25th STREET2-DEE- TOWNCAR - SECOND TO NONE3-DEE- CADILLAC - SECOND TO NONE4-5-6-7-8-9-:dunno:anyone else im only trying to help out miami.......*


me apuesto q si fuera un show de hablar mierda miami entero fuera. ed no te estan prestando atencion a lo q tratas de hacer. ed no te ban haser caso miami esta ello de sonadores y hablamierda con 25 st ,s2n. y tu es sufisiente fuck the rest .


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2656553342.html


just trying to help...
i don't think caprice and g -body are the same lug pattern


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

The transporters name... withheld, this is was happen when u trust transporters with your lo-lo... unfortunately this Uso ride wasn't damaged... but i cant say the same for Juan's T-Bird....(dropped off the trailer, he didn't lower the ramps when he loosened the straps and the car fell, and the transporter said the car was defective... Hagerty had to be called to repair thousands of dollars worth of work...


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

DAMN THAT SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

tru6lu305 said:


> The transporters name... withheld, this is was happen when u trust transporters with your lo-lo... unfortunately this Uso ride wasn't damaged... but i cant say the same for Juan's T-Bird....(dropped off the trailer, he didn't lower the ramps when he loosened the straps and the car fell, and the transporter said the car was defective... Hagerty had to be called to repair thousands of dollars worth of work...


Damn bro sorry this happened, hopefully everything get situated


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

is there a hangout tomorrow? :dunno:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Ya bro I was fucking mad but its kool also having my top replace cause it was fucked up when the wind broke my trims and then it came off.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> is there a hangout tomorrow? :dunno:


Yes


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> is there a hangout tomorrow? :dunno:


yup, last ride for RED PASSION before it leaves the country.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Where's my Miami Good Timers at.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

tru6lu305 said:


> The transporters name... withheld, this is was happen when u trust transporters with your lo-lo... unfortunately this Uso ride wasn't damaged... but i cant say the same for Juan's T-Bird....(dropped off the trailer, he didn't lower the ramps when he loosened the straps and the car fell, and the transporter said the car was defective... Hagerty had to be called to repair thousands of dollars worth of work...


:banghead::run:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Mia84regal said:


> Ya bro I was fucking mad but its kool also having my top replace cause it was fucked up when the wind broke my trims and then it came off.


but see thats the thing about Uso... nothing can ever keep us down and it wont happen again... this weekend we will be looking strong again Uso.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

USO Miami arrival at the show in Plant City, Fl.



















Mikes Regal (prospect) real cool guy.


















Rauls Cadillac (prospect) real funny guy.









Chris Blue Magic









Als Gr8 White









Juans LoBird









Smerlins El Cantante









Fred & Smerlin having a very important conversation.









Freds 64









Eddies Mi Gusto









Wills Cutlass



























Our EastCoast USO Family.








:h5:......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

tru6lu305 said:


> USO Miami arrival at the show in Plant City, Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very good..................:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

another one from DOWN SOUTH coming soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

caddyboy said:


> another one from DOWN SOUTH coming soon


Nice im trying to get a white one too...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> Nice im trying to get a white one too...


thanks found this one up NORTH....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

caddyboy said:


> thanks found this one up NORTH....


Big rims or little


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

caddyboy said:


> another one from DOWN SOUTH coming soon


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship: CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

I Need A Cadillac Fleetwood Left 95-96 mirror PM ME


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Threw down a panel for my boys shop


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

tru6lu305 said:


> USO Miami arrival at the show in Plant City, Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT TONITE.. BADASS WEATHER OUT THERE. LETS BRING EM OUT...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

truck still for sale need it gone ASAP!!!!! hit me up if interested 305 508 0857


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking for a chevy lowrider hiy me up


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Chulow said:


> I Need A Cadillac Fleetwood Left 95-96 mirror PM ME


pm me got ya covered


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> Big rims or little


13's ALL DAY.....


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Chulow said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship: CLEAN!!!!!


thanks homie appreciate the love.....


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

tru6lu305 said:


> USO Miami arrival at the show in Plant City, Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

So I picked up "Ham Sandwich" a while ago... I changed the grill, added the bumper moulding, got her running right and just had the tow fixed because she was a tire killer... Still got a loooong way to go but she is coming along nicely for a daily driver. My kids love it!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

hangout was pretty good lastnite havent seen it like that in a while 
isnt it that time for the yearly cruise out lol


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

tru6lu305 said:


> USO Miami arrival at the show in Plant City, Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USO came hard last weekend. Lookin good boys! Nice seeing the rides!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

slash said:


>


Yeah i see my caddy lerking in the back there..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

It was nice last night 6 impalas were out looking nice....big props to all....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> hangout was pretty good lastnite havent seen it like that in a while
> isnt it that time for the yearly cruise out lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowbird (Sep 13, 2009)

Not on here much guys but just need to give props to all my uso family that went out their to plant city and showed their cars,you dont see that shit out here anymore thats real lowriding. Also MUCH love to GoodTimes cc. who also rode out with us to represent the 305, they did ahell of a job repen.we had a good time out their with our families and brother chapters,orlando and north carolina. see you guys january at the USOcc. PICNIC.....UUSSOOOO!!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> hangout was pretty good lastnite havent seen it like that in a while isnt it that time for the yearly cruise out lol


you should start coordinating the hangouts again Bear!


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

1lowbird said:


> Not on here much guys but just need to give props to all my uso family that went out their to plant city and showed their cars,you dont see that shit out here anymore thats real lowriding. Also MUCH love to GoodTimes cc. who also rode out with us to represent the 305, they did ahell of a job repen.we had a good time out their with our families and brother chapters,orlando and north carolina. see you guys january at the USOcc. PICNIC.....UUSSOOOO!!!!


 can wait for next year picnic


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Ill be going tonight


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

Hey whats up Miami i got a 62 impala ss a/c car i need to get rid of just taking up space wanted to know if anyone interested give me shout, the car needs a little work on the lower rocker panel on the pass side. floor pans are good quarters are good, it has a 283 with 327 heads and a 350 turbo tranny i have all the chorme and the OG hub caps. looking for 5000 obo or trade. 









[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

eastside62 said:


> Hey whats up Miami i got a 62 impala ss a/c car i need to get rid of just taking up space wanted to know if anyone interested give me shout, the car needs a little work on the lower rocker panel on the pass side. floor pans are good quarters are good, it has a 283 with 327 heads and a 350 turbo tranny i have all the chorme and the OG hub caps. looking for 5000 obo or trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just to let yall kno the are in Atlanta ga, you can p.m. me or call at 678-702-4473 my name is jon.


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

chevy boyz said:


> Looking for a chevy lowrider hiy me up


2001 gmc sonoma???


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

november 5th is going to be a good one!!! 

see everyone out there!!!


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

Whats up kenny i saw the car when it was at fred's shop lookn good keep it up. did your bro sell the monte


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

GHOST RIDER said:


> View attachment 381562
> View attachment 381563
> View attachment 381564
> View attachment 381565
> So I picked up "Ham Sandwich" a while ago... I changed the grill, added the bumper moulding, got her running right and just had the tow fixed because she was a tire killer... Still got a loooong way to go but she is coming along nicely for a daily driver. My kids love it!


Whats up kenny i saw the car when it was at fred's shop lookn good keep it up. did your bro sell the monte


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

looking for 90 to 94 towncar frame if you have one please pm me


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Slash; Great Pix Homie!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

JUST ME said:


> Slash; Great Pix Homie!


thankz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Slash...yo these are some fuckin beautiful pic str8up props


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


>


This a sexy bitch rite here!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


>


Vary Nice ride seen one on here before with a stupid crazy 3


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

GOOD MORNING MY FELLOW LAYITLOWERS.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

10's all day


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

fish65 said:


> Whats up kenny i saw the car when it was at fred's shop lookn good keep it up. did your bro sell the monte


Thanks bro... Yeah Fred keeps her runnin like a champ, to bad he don't work on hydros! lol Yeah, he sold it, bought another, and sold that one too. 
I still hope to finish my Regal in this lifetime, I love that car so much that I hate it.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Why is it even called a "blowproof" seal? :dunno:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

GHOST RIDER said:


> Thanks bro... Yeah Fred keeps her runnin like a champ, to bad he don't work on hydros! lol Yeah, he sold it, bought another, and sold that one too.
> I still hope to finish my Regal in this lifetime, I love that car so much that I hate it.


wassup homie n i know the feeling damn cars lol


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

mr.regal said:


> wassup homie n i know the feeling damn cars lol


My Regal been apart so long, I forgot what it looks like together...
I am planning on parking my brothers Regal next to mine so I can see how to put it back together. lol


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

$400


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

93-96 cadillac rear qtr panel chrome clean!!!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

GHOST RIDER said:


> My Regal been apart so long, I forgot what it looks like together...
> I am planning on parking my brothers Regal next to mine so I can see how to put it back together. lol


damn homie that sucks but no sweat i still remember how 2put it back together lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Slash...yo these are some fuckin beautiful pic str8up props


thankz watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> thankz watson


Anytime homie


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

If anybody has buick regal ragtop trims let me know I got cash on hand !


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

str8lowriding said:


> 93-96 cadillac rear qtr panel chrome clean!!!


pm me pr


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

What's up, 

Stopping through to see say whats up to all the Florida Lowriders. I will be relocating to the Homestead area and wanted to see what the Lowrider scene was like. Anyone know any good body shops?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ecko805 said:


> What's up,
> 
> Stopping through to see say whats up to all the Florida Lowriders. I will be relocating to the Homestead area and wanted to see what the Lowrider scene was like. Anyone know any good body shops?
> 
> ...


*DOWN BY THERE GO CHECK OUT DANIEL AND SON....THEY DO GOOD WORK....NICE MONTE BY THE WAY*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GOODMORNING MIAMI


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*CAN I BORROW SOME....*


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

$200


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOOD AFTERNOON SENOR ALEX


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

AAAAWWWW SHIT MY VIDEO IS UPLOADED....LAY'N LOW VOL.2 PREVIEW EVERYBODY CHECK IT OUT...I GOT THE CLIP FROM ESTILO CAR SHOW DOWN HERE IN FLORIDA WE WERE AT AND A CLIP FROM MAJESTICS PICNIC IN DETROIT...REMINDER THIS IS JUST A CLIP NOT THE WHOLE THING AND YES THERE WILL BE ALOT MORE


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> GOODMORNING MIAMI


nice photo shop..

if i was going to wait my time i would do it with a couple stacks more then 6g's

thats chump change


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

Posting for a friend
1995 Chevy caprice everything works 165k miles engine is like new transmission was rebuilt less than 5k miles ago paint is good wit pinstripes inside is all white except headliner and carpet has fiberglass dash...car has barely hit the streets I've owned it in the 3 years I've had it I've put under 3k miles on it..has 3 pumps (piston pump to the front) 6 new batteries..car is reinforced almost everything is either painted or chrome car has no issues only selling cuz I don't use it so rather sell it to someone that's going to enjoy it before I let it go to shit in my front yard.. call or email me only if u got the cash in hand I wont entertain tire kickers car is real nice I want $5,000 or $4,500 without the billet grill, if you don't have that save your change and build something else [email protected] or my cell 786-302-4521








































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice line up.:thumbsup:































































Just wanted to share these with you all.:h5:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

i have them give me a call am ronys boy(786)250)9698 rudy


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

305MALIBU said:


> Nice line up.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics n that bule regal is raw as fuck


----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good looking out Ed..I will def check them out.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> GOOD AFTERNOON SENOR ALEX
> View attachment 383915


NICE GT UP


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> GOODMORNING MIAMI


THE GT WAY


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

The broke way


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Moe Built said:


> The broke way


Shit even this is a lot for me....


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Moe Built said:


> The broke way


HAHA KEEPING IT REAL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

individualsbox said:


> nice photo shop..
> 
> if i was going to wait my time i would do it with a couple stacks more then 6g's
> 
> thats chump change



THEN WHY YOU WASTE YOUR TIME COMMENTING ON CHUMP CHANGE AND A PHOTOSHOPED PICTURE 

JUST SAYING........


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Truck still for sale...need it gone asap!!! Hit me up if interested 305 508 0857


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> Nice line up.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST CAME UP ON THIS BEAUTY LAST NITE..:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST CAME UP ON THIS BEAUTY LAST NITE..:biggrin:
> View attachment 384451



TTT THATS WHATS UP GTS UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST CAME UP ON THIS BEAUTY LAST NITE..:biggrin:
> View attachment 384451


looks good DRE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> Nice line up.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good fam , wish the old bird road days would come back !!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST CAME UP ON THIS BEAUTY LAST NITE..:biggrin:
> View attachment 384451


clean nice:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST CAME UP ON THIS BEAUTY LAST NITE..:biggrin:
> View attachment 384451



i saw it on clist car looks real clean n its a virgin too...tight work fool bitch beautiful


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST CAME UP ON THIS BEAUTY LAST NITE..:biggrin:
> View attachment 384451




Damn, there must be a 90 year old grandma missing her car....................lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

got my fulton visor from viejitos l.a county car club thanks for the hook homies


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl in your hood


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> Nice line up.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good fellas! what was the shoot for?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

who has the best price on s0me chrome pr0h0pper adjustable arms uppers and lowers for a Caprice


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Bonez305 said:


> who has the best price on s0me chrome pr0h0pper adjustable arms uppers and lowers for a Caprice


Get at Rick from Unlimited Suspension.....better product....look in Hyd. Classifieds....:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my boy laz excursion on 8s i knw yall seen it before just hadnt post this pic up


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


Did you guys get paid for going to the shoot?


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

i lil someting a whiteboy from hollywood put together.


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

looking for 93-96 big body chrome undies already modified...lmk asap thanks


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

$100.00 LMK


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Uso is doing it big


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW i guess i could only see my old car in the background cuz no1 has posted a pic of my old regal from the movie shoot but its all good n this is y i love MIAMI


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lowridergame305 said:


>





mr.regal said:


> WOW i guess i could only see my old car in the background cuz no1 has posted a pic of my old regal from the movie shoot but its all good n this is y i love MIAMI


dam lookn good homies,,,wat movie shoot is it gunna b 4?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> dam lookn good homies,,,wat movie shoot is it gunna b 4?


step up 4


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

WHATS UP GT BROTHERS INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GOODTIMES MIAMI GOING HAM CRUISING ON LAST SAT NIGHT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2660706522.html

ANOTHER COMEPINGAAAA


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Me 2 Miami is Awesome!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)

*Lowridergame305*
*ed1983*
*INKSTINCT003*
mr dreee 

 mr dre dre what it deww


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

mr.regal said:


> WOW i guess i could only see my old car in the background cuz no1 has posted a pic of my old regal from the movie shoot but its all good n this is y i love MIAMI


 Ther gona blow it up in a big explosion at the end of the movie :biggrin:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> Ther gona blow it up in a big explosion at the end of the movie :biggrin:


lol naw it Must be cuz that car was a MAJESTICS car hahahaha :rofl: oh well


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


thanks this the only way i could see My old shit in the BACKGROUND lMao!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

*DRòN**ROLY ROZAY* wassup homies :wave:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

mr.regal said:


> thanks this the only way i could see My old shit in the BACKGROUND lMao!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 Yup I feel you we only get the background treatment lol


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Lowridergame305 said:


> GOODTIMES MIAMI GOING HAM CRUISING ON LAST SAT NIGHT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

mr.regal said:


> step up 4


hell yea thats wuzup,,,when is it comin out?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Cheetah car show info. ...............
Sunday November 6 2011
100 Ansin Blvd. Hallandale Beach 

Registration begins @9am -- $15
Awards to top vehicles. 
Cheetah car show info. ...............
Sunday November 6 2011
100 Ansin Blvd. Hallandale Beach 

Registration begins @9am -- $15
Awards to top vehicles. ​

​


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone got the hookup on Optima Batteries???


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

mr.regal said:


> *DRòN**ROLY ROZAY* wassup homies :wave:


wats up loko?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

saw some 14s on clist probably some body needs them

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2680188728.html


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

:wave:


SHORTY84 said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Lowridergame305 said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2660706522.html
> 
> ANOTHER COMEPINGAAAA


LMAO


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LOOKING FOR SOME CENTER GOLD 14s.. AS LONG AS THEY IN GOOD CONDITION IM INTERESTED...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> :nicoderm:



shorty que bola ***** u lost fool:biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know how to put a rim into a 5th wheel kit?


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

LMAO homie SMH -.-


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DEAD AS FUCK FEST LOL

WHERE MY GOODTIMERS AT AHHH NOOO!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

.......


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up GOODTIMES FAM


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

If u need new motors ,#13 or#9gears ,#8 hoes,accumax sel. or any ? or price call wily786-597-7886


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

GHOST RIDER said:


> Anyone know how to put a rim into a 5th wheel kit?


http://eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> http://eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm


Thanks Kakalak. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:whATS UP MIAMI .................WAKE UP DAMIT


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

STILL GOT 87-88 CUTLASS EURO FRONT CLIP $250


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Anythinge going down tonight ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

If you need a back bumper for an 82-87 Buick Regal I have one for $100 and it is in real nice shape.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Tower shops tonight..............see everyone out there.:rofl:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOT THIS HYDRO BOOSTER FOR SALE.. WILL FIT ANY GM CARS... THIS IS BETTER THAN YOUR REGULAR BRAKE BOOSTER.....THIS GOES FOR AROUND 900+.. IM SELLING FOR 500 OBO...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE BALL JOINT EXT'S... IN NEED OF A PAIR, HIT ME UP, 7862580183 Q!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> Tower shops tonight..............see everyone out there.:rofl:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good time out there , good seeing everybody . 

Cheetah show on sunday , see ya'll out there . i'm going for the strippers .


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Here you go Laz.:thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

It was great to see the Low Lows at Tower Shops last night.. My kids couldn't stop talking about the red 64 from 25th Street Riders.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

I think I broke a record for cleaning my Cadillac so fast after having her covered with dirt from sitting at the dump all day. LoL


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> Here you go Laz.:thumbsup:


and with a ***** stomping alll over the hood lol de madre that was a good week


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GHOST RIDER said:


> It was great to see the Low Lows at Tower Shops last night.. My kids couldn't stop talking about the red 64 from 25th Street Riders.


:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> Here you go Laz.:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> good time out there , good seeing everybody .
> 
> Cheetah show on sunday , see ya'll out there . i'm going for the strippers .


LAST SHOW FOR RED PASSION, READY TO ROLL....................


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NEW LOWRIDER CAR CLUB FROM S FLORIDA, BROWARD KREATIONZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>



It was good seeing you today homie...I know you going to miss her but that new ride will be sick


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

From today car show


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> It was good seeing you today homie...I know you going to miss her but that new ride will be sick


thanks, same here..................


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> thanks, same here..................


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

305MALIBU said:


> Here you go Laz.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Lowridergame305 said:


> and with a ***** stomping alll over the hood lol de madre that was a good week


But I build that shit homie that's more then wat I could say about your gay as car


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

mr.regal said:


> But I build that shit homie that's more then wat I could say about your gay as car


Thats the advantage of building a Car Build it fuck it up sell it and build another 1 Just like That......$$$$$$


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

mr.regal said:


> But I build that shit homie that's more then wat I could say about your gay as car


lol


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

mr.regal said:


> But I build that shit homie that's more then wat I could say about your gay as car



U Look Tough Now Keep Up The Good Work :thumbsup:


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Some shots I took on set for the video shoot of Level ft. Black Dada's new music video "Another Level" by BST Films.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

Lowridergame305 said:


> U Look Tough Now Keep Up The Good Work :thumbsup:


I will n u keep running your mouth like u stay doin HOMIE


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

is anyone selling a vert top for a g body???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

on another note the Dolphins finally won their first game this season....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

mr.regal said:


> I will n u keep running your mouth like u stay doin HOMIE


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


normally i dont like a caprice or a donk

but this car looks fuckin awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


I was going to try get a few shoot's of your ride but you dipped one then 2 ratrod's showed up....next time


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

post the ratrods those things looked cool as fuck , THE JUNKMAN that dude been in Hollywood since i was a little kid .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> normally i dont like a caprice or a donk
> 
> but this car looks fuckin awsome :thumbsup:


thanks i appreciate it , the car is gonna sit a lot lower once i get the two new wheels for the rear from BONSPEED .


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Got some 2dr Box Chevy Seats for $150 Pretty Clean
look like these, any takers?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> on another note the Dolphins finally won their first game this season....... :thumbsup:


:rofl:


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Boulevard305 said:


> is anyone selling a vert top for a g body???


I'll sell mine for $1500.... take the regal with it.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

slash said:


>


damn Al you look like them LA boys :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> thanks i appreciate it , the car is gonna sit a lot lower once i get the two new wheels for the rear from BONSPEED .



:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GOT GRAND HUSTLE BACK ANYBODY WANT THE MOTOR OR ANYTHING LMK


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> GOT GRAND HUSTLE BACK ANYBODY WANT THE MOTOR OR ANYTHING LMK


danny i say u keep it that car is way 2nice not ride:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

I DONT HAVE LOWRIDING IN ME NO MORE.ITS GONE JUST LIKE I WANT THIS FUCKING CAR.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> I DONT HAVE LOWRIDING IN ME NO MORE.ITS GONE JUST LIKE I WANT THIS FUCKING CAR.


:around: :x: :nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami .........a new year is coming soon .DO NOT GIVE UP ON LOWRIDING......?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TIME FOR THE DANCING BANANA


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

...


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

LOWRIDEING IN MIAMI IS WACKKKKK ASSSSS FUCKKKKKK THIS SHIT DEAD ASS HELL


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale.with chrome dayton adapters and spinners


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE;1478
[QUOTE="GRAND HUSTLE said:


>


So sad to see it parted out. But you have your reasons and noone had the money. Good Luck on your sale and I hope you get to sell everything quick.


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> TIME FOR THE DANCING BANANA


???


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> whats up miami .........a new year is coming soon .DO NOT GIVE UP ON LOWRIDING......?


DON'T GIVE UP


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


>


u selling the engine too?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

yea


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

everything from the screws to the shoes


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> everything from the screws to the shoes


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

http://svmr.co/d-k_

$25 Autozone Gift Card for $5 for the next 7 hours

You recieve $10 Credit when you first sign up and the card is $15 for $25, so you get a $25 gift card for $5























This ain't bullshit so if you wanna save some money on some decent parts hurry up
I just bought $50 worth of gift cards for $20


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

ill go take some food homie its oways good to help out ppl


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBIETEjkCZw 


CONGRATS TO ALVARO FROM USO FOR KEEPING THE LOWRIDING SCENE LIVE IN MIAMI ON THE PITBULL DR PEPPER COMMERCIAL.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## edgar macias (Jun 28, 2011)

yea u aint lyin homie


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

ALs doing it big for USO


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> DON'T GIVE UP


:scrutinize:THANKS FOR YOUR HELP:nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> :scrutinize:THANKS FOR YOUR HELP:nicoderm:


anytime?


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

anyone got a chrome rear end for a g body?????


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> everything from the screws to the shoes


u never sent me pic of setup


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

CADILLAC D* 
ROLY ROZAY+
MAAAAAAA *****!!


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

*2000 BUICK REGAL GS*

I GOT A 2000 BUICK REGAL GS SUPER CLEAN THAT I WANT TO SELL OR WILLING TO TRADE ! ENYONE INTRESTED LET ME KNOW !!!! 121K MILES , SUPERCHARGED , LEATHER REALLY CLEAN , AC EXTRA COLD , :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

CADILLAC D said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
> 
> CADILLAC D*
> ROLY ROZAY+
> MAAAAAAA *****!!


What's up big moneyyy !!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> everything from the screws to the shoes


how much for the grill?


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

USO... CRUISED TO THE CLASSIC CAR HANGOUT @ THE HURRICANE GRILL!!!!!!


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

heres some more pics


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

SURFER BOY said:


> STILL GOT 87-88 CUTLASS EURO FRONT CLIP $250
> View attachment 387587


TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Made3i0n5Dade (Apr 17, 2011)

Yo, im looking for a set of 13x7 center gold or all gold, holla...also, im trying to put together a Sunday hang out at Finnagens way on the Miami river, got parking all set up at jose marti park so y'all ***** that are steady bitching about nothing to do get at me and we'll see if we can get it crackin'....


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

Don Camaron is starting a car hangout on tuesday nights, flyer says tuners but it includes lowriders, donks, big bodies anything that moves. legal hangout at don camaron no cop trouble everyone welcome.Hangout starts around 8pm hope to see everyone there.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

RoadRageMag said:


> View attachment 392518
> View attachment 392519
> Don Camaron is starting a car hangout on tuesday nights, flyer says tuners but it includes lowriders, donks, big bodies anything that moves. legal hangout at don camaron no cop trouble everyone welcome.


That sounds good im down for a beer and hangout


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:



IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

93brougham said:


> That sounds good im down for a beer and hangout


Sounds great, let all your people know don camaron is a great spot.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

93brougham said:


> That sounds good im down for a beer and hangout


& a ceviche :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

RoadRageMag said:


> View attachment 392518
> View attachment 392519
> Don Camaron is starting a car hangout on tuesday nights, flyer says tuners but it includes lowriders, donks, big bodies anything that moves. legal hangout at don camaron no cop trouble everyone welcome.Hangout starts around 8pm hope to see everyone there.


starting tomorrow?


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:yes::cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

What's up Miami/Broward Fam? I had an idea and wanted some feedback from you guys? I have a friend that owns one of the baddest shops in the eastcoast (Streamline Designs) he has built motorcycles for clients like Carlos Mencia, Will I Am and many others.He also builds some badass cars that have been at SEMA. I've been to alot of shops in the US and this is one of the baddest.Him and I have been talking about this for a couple of months.He welcomes us all to go visit the shop.This will be called (The Real Riders Sunday Cruise) cause it's 1 1/2 hours away in Stuart, Fl.The plan would be to leave Miami early in the morning like at 9am.Broward Riders can join us on the way up.We will stop half way to eat Breakfast then continue to the shop.There is plenty of parking.He will show us around the shop and we will hang out and BBQ for a few hours.We can head back around 4pm, that way we can beat sundown.I wanted to make this happen in Dec cause of the nice weather.Let me know what you guys think? :thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> What's up Miami/Broward Fam? I had an idea and wanted some feedback from you guys? I have a friend that owns one of the baddest shops in the eastcoast (Streamline Designs) he has built motorcycles for clients like Carlos Mencia, Will I Am and many others.He also builds some badass cars that have been at SEMA. I've been to alot of shops in the US and this is one of the baddest.Him and I have been talking about this for a couple of months.He welcomes us all to go visit the shop.This will be called (The Real Riders Sunday Cruise) causó it's 1 1/2 hours away in Stuart, Fl.The plan would be to leave Miami early in the morning like at 9am.Broward Riders can join us on the way up.We will stop half way to eat Breakfast then continue to the shop.There is plenty of parking.He will show us around the shop and we will hang out and BBQ for a few hours.We can head back around 4pm, that way we can beat sundown.I wanted to make this happen in Dec cause of the nice weather.Let me know what you guys think? :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: ther are alot of riders in the TC area that would probably be down to ride from ther way too


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

lets ride homie  am down


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> What's up Miami/Broward Fam? I had an idea and wanted some feedback from you guys? I have a friend that owns one of the baddest shops in the eastcoast (Streamline Designs) he has built motorcycles for clients like Carlos Mencia, Will I Am and many others.He also builds some badass cars that have been at SEMA. I've been to alot of shops in the US and this is one of the baddest.Him and I have been talking about this for a couple of months.He welcomes us all to go visit the shop.This will be called (The Real Riders Sunday Cruise) cause it's 1 1/2 hours away in Stuart, Fl.The plan would be to leave Miami early in the morning like at 9am.Broward Riders can join us on the way up.We will stop half way to eat Breakfast then continue to the shop.There is plenty of parking.He will show us around the shop and we will hang out and BBQ for a few hours.We can head back around 4pm, that way we can beat sundown.I wanted to make this happen in Dec cause of the nice weather.Let me know what you guys think? :thumbsup:





sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: ther are alot of riders in the TC area that would probably be down to ride from ther way too



Yes Sir!! We're always down to ride! Just keep us (The Treasure Coast) updated on a time and date.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

Count me in I would love to get that on video for my dvd


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> What's up Miami/Broward Fam? I had an idea and wanted some feedback from you guys? I have a friend that owns one of the baddest shops in the eastcoast (Streamline Designs) he has built motorcycles for clients like Carlos Mencia, Will I Am and many others.He also builds some badass cars that have been at SEMA. I've been to alot of shops in the US and this is one of the baddest.Him and I have been talking about this for a couple of months.He welcomes us all to go visit the shop.This will be called (The Real Riders Sunday Cruise) cause it's 1 1/2 hours away in Stuart, Fl.The plan would be to leave Miami early in the morning like at 9am.Broward Riders can join us on the way up.We will stop half way to eat Breakfast then continue to the shop.There is plenty of parking.He will show us around the shop and we will hang out and BBQ for a few hours.We can head back around 4pm, that way we can beat sundown.I wanted to make this happen in Dec cause of the nice weather.Let me know what you guys think? :thumbsup:


let's ride .


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

looking to buy a 90-93 square body s-10 or sonoma. if you have one or know someone.. ive got cash. pm me.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

REDS WAS THE SHIT IN THE EARLY N LATE 1990 I MISS THEM DAYS I WISH I WAS BACK OLD REDS MIAMI.......WOW TIME GOES FAST?


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

I had Reds on my first ride back in 98 and then my momma saw that shit on Americas Most Wanted she went crazy :drama:.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> What's up Miami/Broward Fam? I had an idea and wanted some feedback from you guys? I have a friend that owns one of the baddest shops in the eastcoast (Streamline Designs) he has built motorcycles for clients like Carlos Mencia, Will I Am and many others.He also builds some badass cars that have been at SEMA. I've been to alot of shops in the US and this is one of the baddest.Him and I have been talking about this for a couple of months.He welcomes us all to go visit the shop.This will be called (The Real Riders Sunday Cruise) cause it's 1 1/2 hours away in Stuart, Fl.The plan would be to leave Miami early in the morning like at 9am.Broward Riders can join us on the way up.We will stop half way to eat Breakfast then continue to the shop.There is plenty of parking.He will show us around the shop and we will hang out and BBQ for a few hours.We can head back around 4pm, that way we can beat sundown.I wanted to make this happen in Dec cause of the nice weather.Let me know what you guys think? :thumbsup:


OOOHHH YYYEEEEEAAAHHH


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

READY FOR THIS FRIDAYs HANGOUT...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> READY FOR THIS FRIDAYs HANGOUT...




:thumbsup: we'll see all the full timers.................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Wuts goin down miami just thought i would show a lil love and share pics of the lank i bought a few years bacc when i lived in florida car was trailered to cali then cut


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*
TOMORROW, TOWERS*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BIG L.A said:


> Wuts goin down miami just thought i would show a lil love and share pics of the lank i bought a few years bacc when i lived in florida car was trailered to cali then cut


Looking real good!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody want to cruise up to Towers Shops for the Thanksgiving Food Drive this Friday. We could meet at the Wal-Mart next to Sun Life Stadium and cruise north NW27th Avenue/University Drive to Towers. We could meet around 6pm and start rolling around 6:35; 6:45. What's your opinion or any suggestions. Let's ride!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SELLING OR TRADING GRAND HUSTLE WITH NOTHING ON IT.JUST A CLEAN AWESOME PAINTED BODY..PAINT COST ROUND $9000..SOME TRADES OR CASH..IM LOOKING FOR SOME 26s ford 6 lug pattern maybe a trade with cash?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I have this piece if anybody needs it .


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Sweet ride


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

Next tuesday 11/22/2011 starting at 8pm Don Camaron will be hosting it's Car hangout once again. 2-for-1 drink specials, dj on deck playing live music. Chill environment no cop trouble legit , u can bass post up chill and have a great time. We love the lowrider community had a few come out on the 15th we would love to have more of a turnout. Let everyone know about the spot everyone welcome. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

Tower Shops Tomorrow ..... Bowtie South will be there .....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Bowtie South said:


> Tower Shops Tomorrow ..... Bowtie South will be there .....



:thumbsup: The more food collected the better, we are feeding 100 families this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GoodTimes Miami will Be There


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Frank Originals will be there.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*TODAY 5-10 PM, TOWER SHOPS*


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

RoadRageMag said:


> View attachment 394190
> 
> Next tuesday 11/22/2011 starting at 8pm Don Camaron will be hosting it's Car hangout once again. 2-for-1 drink specials, dj on deck playing live music. Chill environment no cop trouble legit , u can bass post up chill and have a great time. We love the lowrider community had a few come out on the 15th we would love to have more of a turnout. Let everyone know about the spot everyone welcome. Hope to see everyone there.


you should make it on a saturday nite. poeple work during the week n it won't get pack. make it like that last saturday nite it got very pack.:thumbsup:


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

CHICO305 said:


> you should make it on a saturday nite. poeple work during the week n it won't get pack. make it like that last saturday nite it got very pack.:thumbsup:


Yeah that saturday night was great, Don Camaron chose that night during the week because they got a bike night on thursday nights.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DUE TO THE RAIN. TOWERS SHOPS/ 25TH STREET RIDERS c.c WILL NOT BE HOLDING THE HANGOUT/FOOD DRIVE.. I SPOKE TO CARLOS AND LUIS FROM 25TH STREET AND THEY SAID IF ANY OF YOU GUYS HAD CANNED FOOD TO DONATE, THEY WILL BE OUT HERE AT THE TATTOO SHOP FOR THE HANGOUT TO COLLET.. AND THANK YOU GUYS IN ADVANCE.....


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

4 pumps, plumbed. $300


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

I have a 94 Cadillac Fleetwood "body only" for sale. $1000 takes it. The car has been sitting for a couple years. It was my project car but Ive since then moved on to another. The body is in "good" condition no major body damage just your normal wear and tear. The car also features a "show" cloth top which I know is hard to come by and has black interior. All trim and rocker panels are there and in "ok" condition (may be missing one rear rocker, need to look better in storage). Interior is complete but moldy. It comes w hood/ grille, bumper front/rear, fenders, fender wells, radiator core support and head lights. Selling body complete. No parting out, I don't have the time sorry


































































Call or text Renne @ 813 545 2664 *SERIOUS INQUIRES PLEASE*


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> Anybody want to cruise up to Towers Shops for the Thanksgiving Food Drive this Friday. We could meet at the Wal-Mart next to Sun Life Stadium and cruise north NW27th Avenue/University Drive to Towers. We could meet around 6pm and start rolling around 6:35; 6:45. What's your opinion or any suggestions. Let's ride!



Thanks for coming out, and also a big thank you to GOODTIMES , MIAMI.:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Tonight_* Most Wanted Car/Motorcycle Club *_are throwing a party _*Every Car Club Motorcycle Club Solo Ryder*_ are welcome to come and chill With us there is _*no Heat from the Pigs*_. _*Live Dj,Drink Specials,Stunt Show & a very Special Guest so bring your single Dollar Bills*_. We have enough parking for every one for those of you that have kids we have a Kids play room as well Hope to See You all There Much Luv *MW

*_*5937 Ravenswood Rd Dania Beach Fl off I-95 its the Sterling exit make a left pass the train tracks go straight a few miles turn right at the warehouses to your right across from K1 Racing for more info pm me or call me at 559-697-3569 MW C.C Prez *_


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

most wanted car club (prez)...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2712401795.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Tomorrow at 8 pm on Velocity channel.........................100 year history show of Chevrolet.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is goood.....................


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

.................And giving is good for the soul. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> Thats the advantage of building a Car Build it fuck it up sell it and build another 1 Just like That......$$$$$$


:yes:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

so is 2012 going to be the year again? lol i been hearing this since 95"....


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone have one of these for sale down here


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

:shh:


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Any fleetwoods out there for sale?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> .................And giving is good for the soul. Happy Thanksgiving to all.



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

SWIFT said:


> so is 2012 going to be the year again? lol i been hearing this since 95"....


I FEEL U HOMIE LOWRIDER IS DEAD BUT LIKE U SAID 2012 IS GOING TO BE GOOD ..REMEMBER GOD IS GOOD HAVE FATH
TO MANY PEOPLE ARE GIVING UP .................BUT NEW YEAR HOMIE........LOL LETS SEE?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SWIFT said:


> so is 2012 going to be the year again? lol i been hearing this since 95"....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


>


Damn yalll looking GOOD homie keep up the good work...Im feeling that orange elco...1/24 build coming on that one


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

1951 2dr trim moulding 11pc for sale in good shape 200.00 or trade for parts


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

Don camaron tonight 8pm, had a few lolo's out there last tuesday hope to have more of you guys out there tonight. Live dj, food specials welcoming all cars, lowriders, donks, suvs, rods, tuners, stanced out and more. Located at 9491 nw 77court hialeah gardens,florida 33016 infront of walmart.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Check this out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI9RHcjMda0


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

viejitos miami said:


> I FEEL U HOMIE LOWRIDER IS DEAD BUT LIKE U SAID 2012 IS GOING TO BE GOOD ..REMEMBER GOD IS GOOD HAVE FATH
> TO MANY PEOPLE ARE GIVING UP .................BUT NEW YEAR HOMIE........LOL LETS SEE?



would be nice!...but everyone hates everyone down here!


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

big rim lifestyle! orlando carshow

http://youtu.be/dDtMbXh_jfQ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

got these 90 lac parts i wanna get rid off plus hubcaps and stocks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SWIFT said:


> big rim lifestyle! orlando carshow
> 
> http://youtu.be/dDtMbXh_jfQ


that kandy wide body camaro ooohhh weehhh!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

wats good mr o :h5:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone looking for a 12" bike good for kids under 5 years old get them started young into the lowrider life style candy paint with matching seat and fenders not a lil tiger frame this one looks like your regular 20" style frame hard to find PM me for more info


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Im looking for the whole front end for a 78-80 monte carlo thats hood,fenders,front bumper etc. also need the back bumper.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Continental kit forsale. With rim. $275


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

100 dollers lowrider bike all twisted need it gone fast


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


> would be nice!...but everyone hates everyone down here!


:thumbsup:This so true this the reason I just stay away from anything that has to do with the lowrider movement down here fuck all that sideways shit str8 up *****'s down here realllly 2 face I never hated on nobody some o.g. told me just cuz someone into lolo's don't mean there ur friend or want to see you do good so be careful but fuck it I learn what homie was talking about...I found it crazy how ****** rydein on 4's,6's + spending 4 stacks+++++ on wheels don't even hate on the next ***** car or talk shit about the next person as much people who into lolo's but damn lil 13's what $400-560 for some new wheels shit Don't let it be some real all good D's cuz ****** be catching feelings for real D's but fuck it MIAMI will always stay were it's at too much haters down here + nobody coming as one to make shit better.everyone saleing there cars & jumping into all type of others cars big rims,honda's,mini truck & bike's but fuck it I don't see myself as a person who with the lowrider movement down here just another guy with a lowrider...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


> big rim lifestyle! orlando carshow
> 
> http://youtu.be/dDtMbXh_jfQ


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> Check this out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI9RHcjMda0


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Born 2 Die said:


> 100 dollers lowrider bike all twisted need it gone fast


pm me some pics if it still available


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

93brougham said:


> Im looking for the whole front end for a 78-80 monte carlo thats hood,fenders,front bumper etc. also need the back bumper.


naw...... what happened ?? 

i have some of those parts , that hood is really hard to find .


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

sick pic


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

just a preview


http://swift.solomonlunger.com/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Turkey Run........starts tommorow, DAYTONA BEACH.

Whos going?


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't think Lowriding is dead down here in South Florida, but it is a struggle... One reason is because so many people dog other peoples rides... If you see their ride needs some attention, step up to the plate and offer assistance... If their ride isn't your style or what you think Lowriding is... So what, at least they ridin and keepin it alive. Look at old Lowrider magazines and the crazy cars people used to juice and put omn 13's. Another reason is the fly by night shops... They dont do what they say they are going to do, or what you pay them for... try to keep your car, damage it or dont answer your calls until you get gangsta on them or the law involved... Pathetic shops make people stay away from Lowriding because it becomes a headache... But there are some real riders down here, and some beautiful ranflas that come out of South Florida. Car clubs are not gangs people, some people out there having trouble seeing that.

It's better to have a few real riders than a bunch who give it a bad name. :angel: Blessings.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


59 Impala... My dream car.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


> just a preview
> 
> 
> http://swift.solomonlunger.com/


:thumbsup:


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving from good times


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


I'M BACK said:


> Happy thanksgiving from good times


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving Miami:thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving people!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


>


What he said!!!


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

happy thanks giving everybody to you and your


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yessir........


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

GHOST RIDER said:


> I don't think Lowriding is dead down here in South Florida, but it is a struggle... One reason is because so many people dog other peoples rides... If you see their ride needs some attention, step up to the plate and offer assistance... If their ride isn't your style or what you think Lowriding is... So what, at least they ridin and keepin it alive. Look at old Lowrider magazines and the crazy cars people used to juice and put omn 13's. Another reason is the fly by night shops... They dont do what they say they are going to do, or what you pay them for... try to keep your car, damage it or dont answer your calls until you get gangsta on them or the law involved... Pathetic shops make people stay away from Lowriding because it becomes a headache... But there are some real riders down here, and some beautiful ranflas that come out of South Florida. Car clubs are not gangs people, some people out there having trouble seeing that.
> 
> It's better to have a few real riders than a bunch who give it a bad name. :angel: Blessings.


Agreed with this man 100%


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOWER SHOPS TONIGHT !


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^Oh damn it's getting good there again?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Used Aluminum Gas Tank for a donk $300


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> TOWER SHOPS TONIGHT !



I'll be out there too.


Anyone know where I can get a decent amount of 1/2 hardline bent for an air setup?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## edgar macias (Jun 28, 2011)

lowrider aint never gonna die homies its all in our hearts


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

edgar macias said:


> lowrider aint never gonna die homies its all in our hearts


:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

edgar macias said:


> lowrider aint never gonna die homies its all in our hearts


uffin::thumbsup:amen homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

edgar macias said:


> lowrider aint never gonna die homies its all in our hearts


:thumbsup: always, it's not a part time thing for some of us.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

viejitos miami said:


> uffin::thumbsup:amen homie





IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup: always, it's not a part time thing for some of us.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone have some platted bottom arms for a gbody 4sale


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Sunrise Cuban Market Breakfast....The Shiznittt


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Any cars/trucks up for sale??? :drama:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

*Whats up everyone Most Wanted Car and Bike club will be throwing out random hangout and getties once a month at least, on a Saturday night. There's no heat up with police and its in a big club house we have up in Broward. Everyone is treated with respect and like fam, NO DRAMA......We have a live DJ everytime spinning and a cash bar with beer and top shelf alcohol like hennesey, patron, etc..... This Saturday December 3rd were throwing a party and would like to invite everyone to come out and just hangout. Remember this is a club house so we throw it down as if it were a regular club with live mixing and a laser show and who ever wants to chill and talk for a while can do so outside where its less noisy. This party will start at 10pm-3am the address is 5937 Ravenswood Rd Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Coming from the South take I-95 North and exit off of Sterling Rd make a left as soon as you pass the train tracks which is about a block down we are on the right hand side where the Warehouses are at right across from K1 Racing.*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

do u think this is ugly two tone uffin:yes or no


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Sunrise Cuban Market Breakfast....The Shiznittt


Oh hell yeah..


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> do u think this is ugly two tone uffin:yes or no


It's different,I kinda like it..


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> do u think this is ugly two tone uffin:yes or no



I dig it but leaves the trunk lacking something. The paint line should slant or roll down not just randomly end.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a monte Carlo regal cutlass or grandprix in a junk with a rag top I need parts asap


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Looks like you have a brake upgrade? Im i seeing this right? If so what you do???


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking 4 a two door box driver side door


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:wow::wow::worship:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Sunrise Cuban Market Breakfast....The Shiznittt


Im hungry now................


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

For sale 12" lowrider bike hard to find a frame like this in this size comes with what you see in the pic bat, seat and fenders all matching painted and pinstripes good for 4year old and down PM me for more info cool little bike to get the kids lowriding young or to hang up on the wall or shop and decoration


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Sum my mía riderz im moving from STL to orlando want to see how yall get down bringing that STL to yall scene


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$400 firm


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

DON CAMARON TUESDAY NIGHT CAR HANGOUT TOMMORROW NIGHT!! STARTING AT 8PM LIVE DJ , FOOD SPECIALS, 2 FOR 1 DAIQUIRIS . COME OUT WITH YOUR RIDE DOESNT MATTER THE TYPE LOWRIDERS, TUNERS, SUVS, DONKS , STANCED , RODS AND MORE WELCOME. NO COP TROUBLE LEGIT HANGOUT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. 9491 NW 77 COURT HIALEAH GARDENS, FLORIDA 33016


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


These billet wheels????These the same one from the box rite????


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Any lowriders out there for sale?


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

Whats up everyone Most Wanted Car and Bike club will be throwing out random hangout and getties once a month at least, on a Saturday night. There's no heat up with police and its in a big club house we have up in Broward. Everyone is treated with respect and like fam, NO DRAMA......We have a live DJ everytime spinning and a cash bar with beer and top shelf alcohol like hennesey, patron, etc..... This Saturday December 3rd were throwing a party and would like to invite everyone to come out and just hangout. Remember this is a club house so we throw it down as if it were a regular club with live mixing and a laser show and who ever wants to chill and talk for a while can do so outside where its less noisy. This party will start at 10pm-3am the address is 5937 Ravenswood Rd Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Coming from the South take I-95 North and exit off of Sterling Rd make a left as soon as you pass the train tracks which is about a block down we are on the right hand side where the Warehouses are at right across from K1 Racing.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:Will be there..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Ready for the picnic .


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Ready for the picnic .


wtf you havin your own picnic?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL!! maybe in the future........


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

i have two brand new 155 80 13 white wall tires for sale $100 hit me up 786 468 0052


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Ready for the picnic .


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'M BACK said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Ready for the picnic .


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

nice rides:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Ready for the picnic .





*"ONE MAN ARMY"*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

super clean


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Ready for the picnic .


Talk about the best of 4 worlds:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

jrcerda said:


> DOUBLE-O said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for the picnic .
> ...


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL .....IN UR HOOD....2012 NEW YEARuffin:







we are world wide?


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

Whats up everyone Most Wanted Car and Bike club will be throwing out random hangout and getties once a month at least, on a Saturday night. There's no heat up with police and its in a big club house we have up in Broward. Everyone is treated with respect and like fam, NO DRAMA......We have a live DJ everytime spinning and a cash bar with beer and top shelf alcohol like hennesey, patron, etc..... This Saturday December 3rd were throwing a party and would like to invite everyone to come out and just hangout. Remember this is a club house so we throw it down as if it were a regular club with live mixing and a laser show and who ever wants to chill and talk for a while can do so outside where its less noisy. This party will start at 10pm-3am the address is 5937 Ravenswood Rd Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Coming from the South take I-95 North and exit off of Sterling Rd make a left as soon as you pass the train tracks which is about a block down we are on the right hand side where the Warehouses are at right across from K1 Racing.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

hoppin92 said:


> View attachment 400596
> View attachment 400597
> View attachment 400600
> View attachment 400602
> ...


Looking real clean Chris Both of Em......!!The Wyfeee holding it down wit da B-Body:thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i got a 3 sets of stamped daytons for sale 
pm me if interested..
all chrome reverse 13's 72 spoke with tires..$1100
center gold 13 reverse 72 spoke no tires... $900
gold hupple hub and spinner 14 reverse 72 spoke with tires $1200


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

View attachment 400632


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Stock big body front seats for sale navy blue. All electronics work fine. $ cheap


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

center gold 14s with tires and accessories $400 786 662 9260


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Im selling a 1976 coupe deville lifted for 26s. 14 spekers. All custom interior. 3000 o.b.o text or call 407 467 1618 pollo


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good Morning Miami...Im Still Here....!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Selling Wall Unit
Asking $450 OBO, Must sell Asap
Purchased about 2 years ago.
786-553-3967


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

Who Productions said:


> Good Morning Miami...Im Still Here....!


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

Who Productions said:


> Good Morning Miami...Im Still Here....!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'M BACK said:


>



GTS UP!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

lil car show tomorrow inside the HOLLYWOOD seminole reservation , starts at ten .


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

im sellin a 87 Grand National 








<a href="http://s567.photobucket.com/albums/ss118/Lacon13s/?action=view&current=1322855297.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss118/Lacon13s/1322855297.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
























no trades jus cash $7000 obo pm or call me 7865274019


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Chrome molded brake drums for a gbody. New chrome, never used. been wrapped up in the closet. 
$200. I'll include the chrome sway bar for $250 for both. 
Or $100 for the sway bar alone. 
3058041331


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> lil car show tomorrow inside the HOLLYWOOD seminole reservation , starts at ten .


Who's going, will be there taking pictures


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

*Whats up everyone. Everybody's been asking to do hangouts on Saturdays because people work during the week. Well were throwing one tomorrow night but this is not your ordinary hangout, we got an indoor club house as well with bar, live DJ mixing and a Drama free crowd to just talk and chill. We will be throwing out random hangout and getties once a month at least, on a Saturday night. There's no heat up with police. Everyone is treated with respect and like fam, NO DRAMA......This party will start at 10pm-3am the address is 5937 Ravenswood Rd Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Coming from the South take I-95 North and exit off of Sterling Rd make a left as soon as you pass the train tracks which is about a block down we are on the right hand side where the Warehouses are at right across from K1 Racing. Invite everyone and anyone!!! Hope to see you there.*


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

really need to get rid of these 120.00 cash or trade for somthing of equal value


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

trickortreat pm me when u get the chance


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*ITS OFFICIAL MARCH 4 2012* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

[h=2]







FS: One of a kind Uppers - Cadi, Caprice, Roadmaster[/h] Have this set for sale. As far as I know and for as long as Ive been on LIL Ive not seen any arms done like this or this style. They where originally for me but are to wild looking for my new project. Some engraving would set these off even more. 

Details: 1/4 Side plates, 3/16 top plates, 1" extension. All hand cut w Oxy/Ace torch.

Some pics before smoothing/molding. Quality welds

























Under side

















Finished product

































































$400 plus shipping. No core required and cross shafts w washer and nuts included. Remember where you seen this done first  ​


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chulow said:


> *ITS OFFICIAL MARCH 4 2012*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup::wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*yesterdays seminole show....*

*a few pics......*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos world wide.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*i like the paint on this bitch.....*


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *a few pics......*


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

really need to get rid of these 120.00 cash or I can trade for some stock lowers for a gbody and 60 dollars


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Chulow said:


> *ITS OFFICIAL MARCH 4 2012*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

viejitos miami said:


> View attachment 402438
> viejitos world wide.....


who is that hector ???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

slash said:


>


great turn out :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


>


great pics !! you should've closed the hood on the box


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


>


vary nice pics!!!!You still useing the same gear


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *a few pics......*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


>


Nice pics...Love that box Mr O...you dont even have kandy paint & you fuckin up the game str8 up


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-evw8N8fkAQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfVJNQVjF5k&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*thanks fellas heres a little more.......*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


>


Tight work fool.....................


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> vary nice pics!!!!You still useing the same gear


thankz watson, i got me a d7000 and a d5100.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Tight work fool.....................


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> great turn out :thumbsup::thumbsup:


where was this at?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>





i lv dat bitch it dont even need a housegrill too look good, u squated it O?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


>


tight work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THANKS CHULOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> i lv dat bitch it dont even need a housegrill too look good, u squated it O?


yeah loco , how you been fool ?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Who Productions said:


> Good Morning Miami...Im Still Here....!


Super Sexy!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-evw8N8fkAQ&feature=player_detailpage


:thumbsup:


----------



## fatboyy86 (Nov 29, 2011)

dont hesitate to call for any prices...align cars and balance tires up to up to 28's....call kinds of lifts and drops for cars... we also sale new and used tires and for any mechanic hit us up....say u saw our ad on lay it low and get 10% off of any work u bring us....


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking to trade this 14s for 5x5 stocks...message me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bring them i got the stocks .


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...sid=p5197.m7&item=270865442295#ht_1399wt_1064


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

DON CAMARON TUESDAY NIGHT CAR HANGOUT TOMMORROW NIGHT!! STARTING AT 8PM LIVE DJ , FOOD SPECIALS, 2 FOR 1 DAIQUIRIS . COME OUT WITH YOUR RIDE DOESNT MATTER THE TYPE LOWRIDERS, TUNERS, SUVS, DONKS , STANCED , RODS AND MORE WELCOME. NO COP TROUBLE LEGIT HANGOUT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE . 9491 NW 77 COURT HIALEAH GARDENS, FLORIDA 33016


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yeah loco , how you been fool ?



been busy fool working tryn to bring something clean out soon ,whats up with jimmy ?


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

http://youtu.be/nt4AdLatmHU it looks so fake :barf:i should of never sold my shit :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

mr.regal said:


> http://youtu.be/nt4AdLatmHU it looks so fake :barf:i should of never sold my shit :banghead::banghead::banghead:



:yessad: :twak:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

mr.regal said:


> http://youtu.be/nt4AdLatmHU it looks so fake :barf:i should of never sold my shit :banghead::banghead::banghead:


That movie gona make lowriders and miami look wack :uh:


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

*I Want To Say Thanks To Those Of You That Passed By The Club House This Passed Saturday With That Said 

*_*DON CAMARON TUESDAY NIGHT CAR HANGOUT TOMMORROW NIGHT!! STARTING AT 8PM LIVE DJ , FOOD SPECIALS, 2 FOR 1 DAIQUIRIS . COME OUT WITH YOUR RIDE DOESNT MATTER THE TYPE LOWRIDERS, TUNERS, SUVS, DONKS , STANCED , RODS AND MORE WELCOME. NO COP TROUBLE LEGIT HANGOUT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE . 9491 NW 77 COURT HIALEAH GARDENS, FLORIDA 33016 HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL OUT THERE 
*_


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

mr.regal said:


> http://youtu.be/nt4AdLatmHU it looks so fake :barf:i should of never sold my shit :banghead::banghead::banghead:



ESTUPIDO!!!!!!


----------



## 98 candy lincoln towncar (Sep 20, 2011)

Im selling a pair of 03-06 ford expedition headlights practically new and tail lights brand new in the box for 45$ each pair obo. If interested plz call anytime.786 356 0227 thanks.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who Productions said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *thanks fellas heres a little more.......*


Keep up the good work


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Keep up the good work



thanks wats....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> thankz watson, i got me a d7000 and a d5100.


Damn that's a big nice up grand!!!!!I like the d5100 a lot love how the screen flips out n shit


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

PICS BY CARLITO77


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


ALL ON DVD!!!!!!!:drama:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

more pics from CARLITO77














































TOYOTA TACOMA REAR END, PAINTED BY KIONI, INSTALLED BY WILLY FROM CLASSIC ANGELS..............:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics loko !


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Lmaooo!!!!!


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

mr.regal said:


> http://youtu.be/nt4AdLatmHU it looks so fake :barf:i should of never sold my shit :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Fuck It I say we build Another Car!!!!!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> Fuck It I say we build Another Car!!!!!


:thumbsup::boink:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

mr.regal said:


> http://youtu.be/nt4AdLatmHU it looks so fake :barf:i should of never sold my shit :banghead::banghead::banghead:


loco its all good ur car is livin da california dream:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


nice ride homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks man I try .........


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

mr.regal said:


> http://youtu.be/nt4AdLatmHU it looks so fake :barf:i should of never sold my shit :banghead::banghead::banghead:


I tried to tell you Loko!!!:yes::loco:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> Fuck It I say we build Another Car!!!!!


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIMES SHOWING LOVE FOR THE HOMIES..... ENCHANTED DREAMS......


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need sp made pumps call for price in stock or 5days turn around let me no 786-380-6468 call or tex 
























not for hopping .... ?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have spacers for sale? I need 4. Let me know asap. PM me if you have any.


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> Fuck It I say we build Another Car!!!!!


O lets do it :shh:
L


CHICO305 said:


> loco its all good ur car is livin da california dream:thumbsup:


LMAo!!!!!!!!



FUCQH8RS said:


> I tried to tell you Loko!!!:yes::loco:


:tongue: lol


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 
Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Great gift idea for the Kids! Can color match it to your car, go all out custom paint and patterns, or keep it simple. Christmas is coming up, pm me for info


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Any good lowrider shows coming up next year? Been wanting to make a trip to the MIA for a while. I know you guys got some nice stuff down there! + I hear the weather's ok...lol


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

rivman said:


> Any good lowrider shows coming up next year? Been wanting to make a trip to the MIA for a while. I know you guys got some nice stuff down there! + I hear the weather's ok...lol


sup rivi come down in jan.... USO/25th street picnic gets real good.....plus i want to see that cutty already....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> sup rivi come down in jan.... USO/25th street picnic gets real good.....plus i want to see that cutty already....


Sup Señior Ed,

I was thinking more like spring/summer cus I wanna redo the interior in before I start showing it but, I'll keep it in mind.

Anything else going on?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MOSTLY PICNICS...JUST LET ME KNOW ILL KEEP YOU INFORMED...*


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Rivman; Low Life Show. I think this is going to be a huge gathering. 
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

March 4; Low Life Picnic


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

clean impala :thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

Clean Impala :thumbsup: had to repost 4got how to do it lol




IIMPALAA said:


> PICS BY CARLITO77


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

1999 GMC SAFARI CUSTOM VAN WITH HYDRAULICS 2 PUMPS, 4 SWITCHES ,4 BATTERIES. MOTOR RUNS STRONG, GREAT A.C. VAN HAS BEIGE INTERIOR. POWER WINDOWS, POWER LOCKS. HAS TWO 12" KICKER CVRS INCLUDED WITH OR WITHOUT RIMS TWO ARE LEAKING AIR. ASKING $3500.00 OR ANY REASONABLE TRADE. CALL ME AT (786)260-2682.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

For those of you into the Miami Graff scene and didn't make it to Art Basel this past weekend, I posted some pics here....



*GRAFITTI - Page 155*


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody need parts let me know!!! good motor and transmission with 127k on it!!!!! clean seats and door panels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looks good , you should just try to sell the whole car .


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Martian said:


> For those of you into the Miami Graff scene and didn't make it to Art Basel this past weekend, I posted some pics here....
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAFITTI - Page 155*


nice pics, gracias por compartir homie.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

JUST ME said:


> March 4; Low Life Picnic


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

*Lac*



str8lowriding said:


> anybody need parts let me know!!! good motor and transmission with 127k on it!!!!! clean seats and door panels


Yo how much you want for the whole thing????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ANYBODY REMEMBER THESE.......*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *ANYBODY REMEMBER THESE.......*


Crazy how you posted this I just pained this accord today & drop it on some BBS 20"s


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Crazy how you posted this I just pained this accord today & drop it on some BBS 20"s




 u like that huh


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> u like that huh


:yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Crazy how you posted this I just pained this accord today & drop it on some BBS 20"s


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awAVp2rKQsA


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *ANYBODY REMEMBER THESE.......*






i wanted these wheels so bad when they first came out..


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Got these vertical door hinges from Vertical Doors Inc. they came off my 2002 deville, will fit 2000-2005 models asking $300 obo they're like $1200 new


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

looking for a 2000 towncar shell top..lmk


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

Got the LAC up for sale if interested hit me up will post pics up later first come first serve


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

RatRod 300 said:


> Any cars/trucks up for sale??? :drama:


1993 big body lac fully reinforced 3 pumps 12 batteries clean hit me up for pics cheap


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone have any lower a arms for a gbody for sale let me know


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

ANYONE KNOW THE OWNER OF THIS LAC? I'D LIKE TO GET IN CONTACT WITH HIM/HER...LMK...THANKS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LnZsVDefqbo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akFkfgIu1JA&feature=related


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*ARE YOU SERIOUS.....*

















IT COULDVE BEEN DONE BETTER.... :biggrin:


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *ARE YOU SERIOUS.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

once again WOW


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

98 towncar for sale...2 pumps,6 batts.painted frame,patterns and silver leaf,a/c,drives great....let me know...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:420:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

15" RE AUDIO SX subwoofer for sale D4 DVC $175 obo. Will consider trades. PM me.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

slash said:


>


NICE WAGON..:wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

slash said:


>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

AL brought the wagon out , still haven't seen it in person . more people need to go to that old man Hialeah hang out is mad chill and is legal . no cop drama .


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

DON CAMARON TUESDAY NIGHT CAR HANGOUT TOMMORROW NIGHT!! STARTING AT 8PM LIVE DJ , FOOD SPECIALS, 2 FOR 1 DAIQUIRIS . COME OUT WITH YOUR RIDE DOESNT MATTER THE TYPE LOWRIDERS, TUNERS, SUVS, DONKS , STANCED , RODS AND MORE WELCOME. NO COP TROUBLE LEGIT HANGOUT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.9491 NW 77 COURT HIALEAH GARDENS, FLORIDA 33016


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> AL brought the wagon out , still haven't seen it in person . more people need to go to that old man Hialeah hang out is mad chill and is legal . no cop drama .



Post up the day and time, I keep on forgeting.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> Post up the day and time, I keep on forgeting.


ITS EVERY SATURDAY RAIN OR SHINE IN THE HIALEAH KMART ON 49TH STREET IT ALWAYS GETS GOOD OVER THERE AND LIKE O SAID NO COPS NO DRAMA NO DUMB ASS NERDS PEELING OUT EITHER


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I go just to look at the women , the cars just make it better


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WgxKMUwfO9s


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


> ITS EVERY SATURDAY RAIN OR SHINE IN THE HIALEAH KMART ON 49TH STREET IT ALWAYS GETS GOOD OVER THERE AND LIKE O SAID NO COPS NO DRAMA NO DUMB ASS NERDS PEELING OUT EITHER


WHAT TIME ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

amenuffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WgxKMUwfO9s


hell nah


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOWER SHOPS..................... THIS FRIDAY


_Description_
CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS PAST AND PRESENT:
INDIVIDUALS 
ROYALTY 
LOW LYFE 
MAJESTICS 
... 25ST RHYDERS 
SOLO CREATIONS
SECOND 2 NONE
CLASSIC ANGELS
ELEGANCE
BOTTOM OUT MINIS LOL

COME JOIN US WITH OR WITHOUT YOUR CAR, BRING THE WIFEY, THE GIRLFRIEND AND THE KIDS-- ITS A FAMILY AFFAIR!!

WE WILL SIT AND TALK SHIT ABOUT THE "GOOD OLD DAYS" WHILE CHECKING OUT THE CARS AT THE SHOW

DINNER AND DRINKS TO FOLLOW AFTER THE HANG OUT

AND FOR THE SERIOUS PARTY PEOPLE...BIG TONY WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO THE AFTER PARTY TO HELP CELEBRATE HIS BIRTHDAY AT KING OF DIAMONDS, TOOTSIES, SCARLETTS.....U GET THE IDEA

PASS THIS ONE TO ANYONE ON YOUR FRIEND LIST THAT MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN COMING AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE FRIDAY NITE!!


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

sickassscion said:


> 98 towncar for sale...2 pumps,6 batts.painted frame,patterns and silver leaf,a/c,drives great....let me know...


Pm me some pix and price


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

"BLACK OPS" COMING SOON.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

24s 5 lug fits towncars,chargers,mags $1000 new tires........














26s 6 lug $1200


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Took the GR8-White to the Toy Run this Sunday.:thumbsup:



















Previous weekend took the 2Dr Malibu to the Festival Flea Market Show.



















and you Guys already saw some Pics of the Wagon from Saturday...


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

anybody need some new wheel chips in whitelet me know


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

str8lowriding said:


> anybody need some new wheel chips in whitelet me know


pm me a price


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> "BLACK OPS" COMING SOON.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fresh pic and I always forget about that festival flea market show .


----------



## sliklinc95 (Sep 24, 2011)

im trying to find the same one!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

MAAANDO said:


> Anyone have spacers for sale? I need 4. Let me know asap. PM me if you have any.


what lug pattern?>


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> 98 towncar for sale...2 pumps,6 batts.painted frame,patterns and silver leaf,a/c,drives great....let me know...


Send me some pics 407 467 1618 pollo


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> Took the GR8-White to the Toy Run this Sunday.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




badass


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/2750803917.html 26S FORGIATO FOR SALE
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/2750825372.html 26S MOZ ASTRO PLANE
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/2750854509.html DIESEL TANK 90 GALLON WITH TOOL BOX
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/2751009109.html 17 FOOT BOAT COBIA 1994 85 HP YAMAHA
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/2678425650.html 2006 GRIZZLY 4 WHEELER AUTOMATIC

3057676426 CALL ME IF INTERESTED FOR ANY OF THESE ITEMS
ALSO HAVE A SET OF 22S FOR A CHARGER MAGNUM OR 300 PM ME FOR PICS IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

POLLO THATS MY BOYS LINCOLN ITS SUPER CLEAN AND WORTH THE PRICE DAWG NEW BLACK MAGIC SETUP TOO


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

Selling a whammy pump without motors. Includes blocks, italian gears, whammy tank, hardlines and dumps. $100 FIRM.
13's magenta spokes powder coated $150 FIRM
Chrome G-Body rear sway bar with mounting brackets. $150
305-804-1331


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

14x7 with 175 70 14 $250 










http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2751472607.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

View attachment 406176


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> ANYONE KNOW THE OWNER OF THIS LAC? I'D LIKE TO GET IN CONTACT WITH HIM/HER...LMK...THANKS




ttt


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

waseonEr said:


> Selling a whammy pump without motors. Includes blocks, italian gears, whammy tank, hardlines and dumps. $100 FIRM.
> 13's magenta spokes powder coated $150 FIRM
> Chrome G-Body rear sway bar with mounting brackets. $150
> 305-804-1331


got a pic of the wammy tank very interested


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> 24s 5 lug fits towncars,chargers,mags $1000 new tires........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do those 4'z fit a caddy deville 05'


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

dont know pimp.i know towncar forsure


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Does any one know where this Impala is at?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

waseonEr said:


> *Selling a whammy pump without motors. Includes blocks, italian gears, whammy tank, hardlines and dumps. $100 FIRM. **SOLD*
> 13's magenta spokes powder coated $150 FIRM
> Chrome G-Body rear sway bar with mounting brackets. $150
> 305-804-1331


jkhjk


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

rollin-orange said:


> Does any one know where this Impala is at?


Jorge sold it to ***** from Classic Angels he may still have it who know


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> "BLACK OPS" COMING SOON.


Nice homie, Grand Hustle AKA Da Last Don comin soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sparky94 said:


> Nice homie, Grand Hustle AKA Da Last Don comin soon


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

what s up miami viejitos miami fl in the house.....?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

2012 ....soon ?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

*THIS MY HOMEBOY Manfredy Argueta HIS DOING DA DAM THING!! DATS WAT UP REPPING DA DMV THIS IS REAL LOCAL TALENT ON DA RISE! LOVE RESPECT HOMIE*


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone have stock springs laying around that don't need. Let me know. Need all 4.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


shorty rear with that g-body rear tuck :thumbsup:sick schit


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOWER SHOPS TONIGHT .


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

*215/65/15 Vogue tires*

What up yallllll.........................I aint been around for a minute but I thought i'd let the locals know about this just in case. I picked up a set of Daytons and Vogues super cheap and - (I never thought I'd say this) but I don't need the vogues. They need a good cleaning but they got good tread and they're otherwise in good shape. they're 215/65/15 and i want 140 for em. Sorry for the crappy pics- damned cell phone. And yes I'll dismount them if somebody wants to buy. I dont check on here much so text me at (954) 815-3865


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

L5 KICKER IN PORTED KICKER BOX $150


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOMREP64 said:


>


doesn't show the date but it's jan.22 2012


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

rollin-orange said:


> Does any one know where this Impala is at?


polk county


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

1966 impala Rebuild 350 60 over with about 3k miles in it working AC and disc breaks in the front looking for trade or sale solid floors and trunk only need minor body work PM me for more info


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


sparky94 said:


> Nice homie, Grand Hustle AKA Da Last Don comin soon


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




:thumbsup: sexy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Looking good G


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

2 pro hoppers for trade... new motors, replumb'd, ready to use,one pump needs a dump cartridge... need some 13's(clean) with decent tires. 7864454398


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

ext skirts makes a big difference


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 409341
> ext skirts makes a big difference


damn nice....


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

ripsta85, PM sent


----------



## fatboyy86 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

View attachment 407650


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

TWO PUMP SETUP.CHROME PUMPS,4 BATTERIES $700 OR $1,200 INSTALLED WITH RACK TO FRAME.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> TWO PUMP SETUP.CHROME PUMPS,4 BATTERIES $700 OR $1,200 INSTALLED WITH RACK TO FRAME.


that's a damn good price :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> TWO PUMP SETUP.CHROME PUMPS,4 BATTERIES $700 OR $1,200 INSTALLED WITH RACK TO FRAME.


Nice deal!!!!Somonee going to jump on that fast


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




:thumbsup: o wats up with bigchevysandbusas i lost his numb n havent seen him on here?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> :thumbsup: o wats up with bigchevysandbusas i lost his numb n havent seen him on here?


My dawg got married.........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't get on here to post anything like that anymore cuz I know how ppl on here are....I just wanted to post my new camera & tell everyone who every showed my past work(with my old camera)love & say Thanks for the comment's in the past...For the ppl who never liked my work I thank yal also :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looks good watson uffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> My dawg got married.........


nah fool u gota pm me on dat tell dat ***** congrats from my part,i c da swiss rims forsale to bad my gbody ot here yet if not i wouldve got them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Shipping is no problem I like driving across the alligator alley uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> looks good watson uffin:


Thanks G


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I don't get on here to post anything like that anymore cuz I know how ppl on here are....I just wanted to post my new camera & tell everyone who every showed my past work(with my old camera)love & say Thanks for the comment's in the past...For the ppl who never liked my work I thank yal also :thumbsup:


congrats watson, thats a nice camera homie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Anybody selling k/o ?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Shipping is no problem I like driving across the alligator alley uffin:


:rofl:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> congrats watson, thats a nice camera homie


Thanks homie...Been saveing u for her for a long time  Whats new with you


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## 2011 EXCURSION (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## 2011 EXCURSION (Jul 21, 2011)

jd *******


CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> nah fool u gota pm me on dat tell dat ***** congrats from my part,i c da swiss rims forsale to bad my gbody ot here yet if not i wouldve got them


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I don't get on here to post anything like that anymore cuz I know how ppl on here are....I just wanted to post my new camera & tell everyone who every showed my past work(with my old camera)love & say Thanks for the comment's in the past...For the ppl who never liked my work I thank yal also :thumbsup:


Headed to the next level fool........................:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

anybody going to sonics down south tomorrow night ???


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i got some 14x7 tripple gold 100 spokes,with good tires.looking to trade for some clean 14x7 all chrome with tires.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still Hated said:


> Headed to the next level fool........................:thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::boink::boink::fool2::fool2:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

25th Street is going in...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

MAAANDO said:


> 25th Street is going in...
> 
> View attachment 410632


:werd:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


THIS CAR IS NOW IN ORLANDO


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> anybody going to sonics down south tomorrow night ???


wheres this Sonic located?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>



like dat:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

carlito77 said:


> wheres this Sonic located?


Homestead


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Homestead


Time?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RatRod 300 said:


> Time?


9 30


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, i will be in 954 area between dec.29th ..jan.16th ...any picnic, rides, show going on
lmk thanks


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS 
*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Towers tonight................looks like good weather tonight.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

DUVAL said:


> polk county


:nono:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

LA CURA said:


> THIS CAR IS NOW IN ORLANDO


sure is


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pro Hopper... 1 left $125 firm... 7862580183 Q!


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

:wave:


SWIFT said:


>


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

steve 67 impala said:


> Hey, i will be in 954 area between dec.29th ..jan.16th ...any picnic, rides, show going on
> lmk thanks


Too bad u want b here until the following weekend the 22nd picnic on that Sunday


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

fish65 said:


> Too bad u want b here until the following weekend the 22nd picnic on that Sunday



:tears:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LA CURA said:


> THIS CAR IS NOW IN ORLANDO



seen it at DAYTONA, at TURKEY RUN


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> seen it at DAYTONA, at TURKEY RUN



beauty


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


GOOOD LAWWD!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Last night....................


----------



## CLASSICANGELS87MC (Mar 28, 2010)

*Another High End Customs Classic Angels creation*


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

God dam santa bring u a fully wraped chasy... lucky *****


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Sellin them at the shop.We get them all day $55 each.Call my boss so he can order them for you.786 227-7957 Isacc.Tell him NICK sent you.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

these are MARSHALLS 791 155/80 r 13 by the way.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> Sellin them at the shop.We get them all day $55 each.Call my boss so he can order them for you.786 227-7957 Isacc.Tell him NICK sent you.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all.
I was going to ask all Miami & Broward riders to get together with Me and ride out to the Sonic in Homestead this coming Thursday.I was thinking we can all meet at the old Fudds at 7:30- 8pm and ride out together down US1 to the spot.I've been there a few times and have always enjoyed myself.I will be there Thursday to Rideout.If you want to join Me just be on time.Dade & Broward Riders lets go have a good time in Homestead just like when Homestead Riders come to join us.LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

Clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

CLASSICANGELS87MC said:


> View attachment 411647
> 
> 
> View attachment 411649
> ...


looking good homeboy, it looks like this is going to be a good year for the big C.A. we coming hard , whoever dont like it get the fuck out the way.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My homeboy sellin his 85 t-top monte carlo w/ ss front. Has brand new headliner & rug. Has black 05audi 
seats w/ center consul. Car is white, has a running 305 $4k o.b.o. p me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

________________________Www.TheRealSuperiors.com____________________________


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

CLASSICANGELS87MC said:


> View attachment 411647
> 
> 
> View attachment 411649
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

THE KING GONE BE ON THE SONIC LOOKING 4 ACTION SO LINE UP


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

305MALIBU said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> I was going to ask all Miami & Broward riders to get together with Me and ride out to the Sonic in Homestead this coming Thursday.I was thinking we can all meet at the old Fudds at 7:30- 8pm and ride out together down US1 to the spot.I've been there a few times and have always enjoyed myself.I will be there Thursday to Rideout.If you want to join Me just be on time.Dade & Broward Riders lets go have a good time in Homestead just like when Homestead Riders come to join us.LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Im down


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Martian said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> looking good homeboy, it looks like this is going to be a good year for the big C.A. we coming hard , whoever dont like it get the fuck out the way.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:..........New rules for 2012...................if it sticks................take it back home..........instant LOST......................im still chipping............


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> THE KING GONE BE ON THE SONIC LOOKING 4 ACTION SO LINE UP


:buttkick:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ready for graphics.....


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> ready for graphics.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*ANYBODY SELLING SOME 14s?*

???


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

CLASSICANGELS87MC said:


> View attachment 411647
> 
> 
> View attachment 411649
> ...


nice!


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

TUKIN 26s


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MUST BE NICEEEE.. BALLLINNGGG..


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:..........New rules for 2012...................if it sticks................take it back home..........instant LOST......................im still chipping............QUOTE]no shit dog but what about all the buckets trying 2 hop now thats lost it dont matter the inches you need to look good doing it just say no to buckets


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

lol @ that dish


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> ready for graphics.....


 LOOOKS SMOOOTH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Whats Good everybody ,i just moved down here from tallahassee cause of work..they payin for my hotel for a few weeks till i find a place...who knows somebody renting something? Just need a 1 br, just me an my girl.....off the subject a lil i know lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

tight work Watson.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

INVITES ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
**CLASSIC ANGELS C.C.
*MAJESTICS C.C.
*25 STREET RIDERS C.C.
*STREETSTYLE C.C.
*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
*GOODTIMES C.C.
*USO C.C.*
**PURO ORGULLO C.C.
*INDIVIDUALS
*FIRME ESTILO C.C.
*SECOND TO NONE C.C.
*VIEJITOS C.C.
*STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C.
*SUDDEN IMPACT C.C.
*ROLLIN C.C.
*UNIQUE C.C.
*SWIFT C.C.
*EXCLUSIVES C.C.*
*ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BloodBath said:


>


Good Schit:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:..........New rules for 2012...................if it sticks................take it back home..........instant LOST......................im still chipping............


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Chulow said:


> INVITES ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
> **CLASSIC ANGELS C.C.
> *MAJESTICS C.C.
> *25 STREET RIDERS C.C.
> ...


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Nice Work Watson:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> ready for graphics.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BloodBath said:


>


Nice Pics


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Nice Work Watson:thumbsup:


x2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

PINK86REGAL said:


> ready for graphics.....


Looking good!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> tight work Watson.... :thumbsup:





FUCQH8RS said:


> Nice Work Watson:thumbsup:


*Thank you homie's!!!!*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Anybody Have *STR8LOWRIDING *PHONE NUMBER????


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Anybody Have *STR8LOWRIDING PHONE NUMBER????*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

anyone selling a 5th wheel?


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

WHAT'S GOOD!! COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE SONICS HANGOUT DOWN IN HOMESTEAD EVERY THRUSDAY NIGHT ( EXIT 2 ON THE TURNPIKE) FROM 8 TILL LATE. COME OUT AND BRING OUT THE LOWRIDERS!!!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Anybody Have *STR8LOWRIDING PHONE NUMBER????*


same # holla at me!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

one pro hopper... will trade for ball joint extentions... 7862580183 Q!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

Chulow said:


> INVITES ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
> **CLASSIC ANGELS C.C.
> *MAJESTICS C.C.
> *25 STREET RIDERS C.C.
> ...


 New Movement CC can make it


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> I was going to ask all Miami & Broward riders to get together with Me and ride out to the Sonic in Homestead this coming Thursday.I was thinking we can all meet at the old Fudds at 7:30- 8pm and ride out together down US1 to the spot.I've been there a few times and have always enjoyed myself.I will be there Thursday to Rideout.If you want to join Me just be on time.Dade & Broward Riders lets go have a good time in Homestead just like when Homestead Riders come to join us.LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


I would love to go, but have to be at work Friday 6am, I quess most people don't work on fridays.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Big Difference with the new time snapper it it shows....Nice Pic Watts!:thumbsup: Keep puttin in that work 
we need mor shots of whips from the MIA..I knw I can say you posted a lot of pics homie!!Break in the new Nikkon
and dont worry bout the schit talkers...Post em UP!!


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Supp everyone. Is anyone still gonna meet at the old fuds tonight to then head out to sonics? :drama:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I post this this track once a year on "that" day. Today is "that" day! Hope all you boys ridin' the lo lo's on this perfect crusin' weather. 

tSbwPwyUys0#!


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

RatRod 300 said:


> Supp everyone. Is anyone still gonna meet at the old fuds tonight to then head out to sonics? :drama:


ill b there by 7:30


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Fasho. Look out for a red on gold Chevy blazer :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

some throwbacks :tears:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

i wanna thank all the riders that came down last night to the sonics hang out in homestad it was a good turn out :thumbsup: thanks to USO, brown soul and CA for coming down and supporting the hang out hope everyone had a good time


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

lalo22 said:


> i wanna thank all the riders that came down last night to the sonics hang out in homestad it was a good turn out :thumbsup: thanks to USO, and CA for coming down and supporting the hang out hope everyone had a good time


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

*LAST NIGHT'S HANGOUT AT SONICS WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB (USO, CLASSIC ANGELS, BROWN SOUL, AND EVERYBODY ELSE) FOR COMING OUT. WHERE ARE ALL THE MIAMI HANGOUT? WOULD LIKE TO GO TO THEM.*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

That's good to hear , I had to work last night so I couldn't go will try to make out there next time . 

MR PIZZA (every first saturday of the month) should be good next saturday , it was super packed last time I went .


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

*I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT. WHERE IS MR PIZZA LOCATED?*


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

lalo22 said:


> i wanna thank all the riders that came down last night to the sonics hang out in homestad it was a good turn out :thumbsup: thanks to USO, brown soul and CA for coming down and supporting the hang out hope everyone had a good time


:thumbsup:


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Some of you missed out on the drive back. 3 wheelin' down us1 haha :thumbsup:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

We had fun last night.... :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Big Difference with the new time snapper it it shows....Nice Pic Watts!:thumbsup: Keep puttin in that work
> we need mor shots of whips from the MIA..I knw I can say you posted a lot of pics homie!!Break in the new Nikkon
> and dont worry bout the schit talkers...Post em UP!!


 x 2


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

lalo22 said:


> i wanna thank all the riders that came down last night to the sonics hang out in homestad it was a good turn out :thumbsup: thanks to USO, brown soul and CA for coming down and supporting the hang out hope everyone had a good time


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

where the pic's from last night..............:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

second 2none eddie said:


>



Real nice!!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> where the pic's from last night..............:biggrin:


 X 2


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Real nice!!!!


THANX JAY. THAT 63 IS COMING HARD


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

how much does the vin tag an title go for 4 a 64 impala vert non ss


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

View attachment 414121


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> Still Hated said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup::thumbsup:..........New rules for 2012...................if it sticks................take it back home..........instant LOST......................im still chipping............QUOTE]no shit dog but what about all the buckets trying 2 hop now thats lost it dont matter the inches you need to look good doing it just say no to buckets
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2776055257.html


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2776055257.html


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

I want to Thank everyone that rode out with Me to Sonic last night. Classic Angels,Brown Soul,Solo Riders and My USO Family.Also Thanks to all the Homestead Riders for welcoming us to your Town and Thanks to Slash for having my back with the Pics.I think next time we will have more Rides come out.Almost forgot the weather was great! :thumbsup:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Classic Angels put it down with a hop and Brown Soul was of the chain with the crazy 3 wheels on the way home and I was cold as hell with the top down!:rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

slash said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

the pics came out sick


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

good turn out, will go next time...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

pics look good


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt130/fetiennec/sonic012.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Big Difference with the new time snapper it it shows....Nice Pic Watts!:thumbsup: Keep puttin in that work
> we need mor shots of whips from the MIA..I knw I can say you posted a lot of pics homie!!Break in the new Nikkon
> and dont worry bout the schit talkers...Post em UP!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

second 2none eddie said:


>


Yeeeeesssss them cars looking good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> x 2


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

looking good homie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! WE STILL HERE AND COMING OUT HARD FOR 2012...
STAY TUNED FOR ALL THE NEW FLAVORS..


----------



## UNIQUE94 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice pics everyone wish i was their hope we can keep up the hangout dont let it die. Ill try to make it soon. this is how we all started lowriding by getting together and chillin.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

CADILLAC D said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! WE STILL HERE AND COMING OUT HARD FOR 2012...
> STAY TUNED FOR ALL THE NEW FLAVORS..


tight work homies god bless u guys n the MAJESTICS FAMILY .......VIEJITOS MIAMI FL WE WORLD WIDE 2012 ....?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

happy new year to the real ******.fuck the fake..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> happy new year to the real ******.fuck the fake..


2012 NEW YEAR HOMIE.......NICE WORDS:thumbsup:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2778612568.html


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

CADILLAC D said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! WE STILL HERE AND COMING OUT HARD FOR 2012...
> STAY TUNED FOR ALL THE NEW FLAVORS..


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

CADILLAC D said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! WE STILL HERE AND COMING OUT HARD FOR 2012...
> STAY TUNED FOR ALL THE NEW FLAVORS..


All Day ~ Every Day


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

64 paint job still lookin good after 14 years


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MR PIZZA HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY 124TH AVE SW 120TH STREET KENDALL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

CADILLAC D said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! WE STILL HERE AND COMING OUT HARD FOR 2012...
> STAY TUNED FOR ALL THE NEW FLAVORS..


BIG M FOR 2012 NEW FLAVORS.....Call TMZ !!!!!


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> MR PIZZA HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY 124TH AVE SW 120TH STREET KENDALL


thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

BIGBOO 64 said:


> 64 paint job still lookin good after 14 years


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

View attachment 415433


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Got my 76 Caprice for sale... hit me up if interested. 

CLASSIFIED AD: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/322114-1976-chevrolet-caprice-donk-orlando-fl.html


----------



## Jeyo85 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thinkin bout sellin, PM me


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

double din for sale 200 dollars or best offer trad welcome call 7865312109


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

Starting this Thursday 1/5/2012 at 5:30pm until 11pm RoadRage Magazine along with the Food Truck Invasion Team will be hosting a Weekly Bike & Car hangout at Tropical Park, next to the Palmetto on Bird RD. Legit spot no cop trouble, come enjoy the great food and hangout, a family oriented event. All makes and models Car and Bikes Welcome.


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> FOR SALE


how much ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

whats up yall...ay, I need some 4 lug adapters - if anyone has any please hit me up at 954 851 3865.... also lookin for some 13s or 14s


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i got two hvlp accurspray 3mm paint gun brand new use one time 1yr old 
comes with two gun 1.5....1.8 its a clear guns for heavy clear and comes with gauges
and two cups asking 400.obo paid 650.00 let me no will take offers 786-380-6468 call or tex


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8eKs...e_gdata_player


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Everyone, 

I am participating in the MS150 race in April and wanted to know if you guys could help out with a small donation. Im not asking for $10-20 dollars. A dollar would go a long way. This is for Multiple Sclerosis. Those of you who have a business, this donation is tax deductible. Lets help out the people with Multiple Sclerosis. I know a few people on here who know someone with it. Please help me out. 
Here is the link. http://main.nationalmssociety.org/site/TR/Bike/FLSBikeEvents?px=10420995&pg=personal&fr_id=17642


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8eKs...e_gdata_player


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

MAAANDO said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am participating in the MS150 race in April and wanted to know if you guys could help out with a small donation. Im not asking for $10-20 dollars. A dollar would go a long way. This is for Multiple Sclerosis. Those of you who have a business, this donation is tax deductible. Lets help out the people with Multiple Sclerosis. I know a few people on here who know someone with it. Please help me out.
> Here is the link. http://main.nationalmssociety.org/site/TR/Bike/FLSBikeEvents?px=10420995&pg=personal&fr_id=17642


Dog.......your doing a good thing fool.....im gonna donate to you.....being that my wife has MS i know the importance.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

mrsinecle said:


> thanks homie. :thumbsup:


Still Waiting..........................


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Still Hated said:


> Dog.......your doing a good thing fool.....im gonna donate to you.....being that my wife has MS i know the importance.......:thumbsup:


Thanks my Kracka! Im doing it for all the people with MS! 

Remember, if anyone wants to donate, the last day is April 13.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MR PIZZA HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY 124TH AVE SW 120TH STREET KENDALL​


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MAAANDO said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am participating in the MS150 race in April and wanted to know if you guys could help out with a small donation. Im not asking for $10-20 dollars. A dollar would go a long way. This is for Multiple Sclerosis. Those of you who have a business, this donation is tax deductible. Lets help out the people with Multiple Sclerosis. I know a few people on here who know someone with it. Please help me out.
> Here is the link. http://main.nationalmssociety.org/site/TR/Bike/FLSBikeEvents?px=10420995&pg=personal&fr_id=17642


I support ya movement bruh!My brother and homie got a situation like that so
Trust me some people never the importance of charity until they are in a 
bad situation:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Dog.......your doing a good thing fool.....im gonna donate to you.....being that my wife has MS i know the importance.......:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

*MAJESTICS 2012 PICNIC*



DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> FOR SALE



dam look like one i had years ago when i was in second to none same color gray on gray and all gold dayton 20s with gold hs grill dam how much o
?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE 3300 OBO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8eKs...e_gdata_player


u posted it! haha


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Cali Way said:


> u posted it! haha


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

FUCQH8RS said:


> I support ya movement bruh!My brother and homie got a situation like that so
> Trust me some people never the importance of charity until they are in a
> bad situation:thumbsup:


Thanks homie!


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

The food truck event tonight, has been postponed for one week from today until 1/12/2012 next thursday because santas enchanted forest said we would steer away traffic from there event. As of sunday santa's enchanted forest will be closed and then we won't have any conflicts. So as of next thursday 1/12/2012 We will be able to host our Bike & Car Food Truck Invasion. We really do apologize for the last minute date change but we were just told about this issue. We do hope to see everyone that was going to attend tonight, next Thursday 1/12/2012 at 5:30pm until 11pm.


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I don't get on here to post anything like that anymore cuz I know how ppl on here are....I just wanted to post my new camera & tell everyone who every showed my past work(with my old camera)love & say Thanks for the comment's in the past...For the ppl who never liked my work I thank yal also :thumbsup:


nice homie i no u dont no me but ive seen ur work on here that u have posted up and its tight work keep it up homie


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sonics hang out tonight at Kendall still happening?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Is every Thursday .


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

do you know the location?


----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

carlito77 said:


> do you know the location?


In homestead off ext.2 of turnpike starts around 9pm till late


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

what ever happen 2 this car?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Still Hated said:


> Still Waiting..........................


BITCH!!! PICK UP YOUR PHONE


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone from miyayo heading out to sonics??


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

was up felllas i have a homie from around here thats gunna be out at the tattoo convention this weekend his name is jacinto valles from angry elephant tattoos out her in the 813, he does badass art werk, heres his facebook link :http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000231687023 , he does some badass street stuff like lowriders, aztecas , charras and baddass shading and a whole lot more and hes also real good on prices, mention JOHN FROM PURO ORGULLO so he can give u a better deal, pm me for his number if yall interested in getting some thing done this week,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MAAANDO said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am participating in the MS150 race in April and wanted to know if you guys could help out with a small donation. Im not asking for $10-20 dollars. A dollar would go a long way. This is for Multiple Sclerosis. Those of you who have a business, this donation is tax deductible. Lets help out the people with Multiple Sclerosis. I know a few people on here who know someone with it. Please help me out.
> Here is the link. http://main.nationalmssociety.org/site/TR/Bike/FLSBikeEvents?px=10420995&pg=personal&fr_id=17642


I got you on a donation homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

$SouthernComfort2$ said:


> nice homie i no u dont no me but ive seen ur work on here that u have posted up and its tight work keep it up homie


Thanks means a lot G!!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2785810443.html


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Thanks means a lot G!!!!


i just got in to it now i just bought the new sony nex-3 so im gunna see if i start doing some shots just for fun


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

View attachment 416820


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are some pics from last nights Sonic hangout at Homestead, It was cool meeting a lot of the homies from Homestead.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

for some reason it won't let me upload anymore pics on here, will post more later


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

raggedy ass photobucket


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have more but have to get back to work...will post more later on..:yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

carlito77 said:


> Here are some pics from last nights Sonic hangout at Homestead, It was cool meeting a lot of the homies from Homestead.
> View attachment 417156


The Big Homie Pete!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*carlito77*:thumbsup:

Nice Photos Glad to See the Game is Alive and Moving and People saying Lowriding is Dead:nono:.I beg to differ!Pictures are worth a thousand words!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

$SouthernComfort2$ said:


> i just got in to it now i just bought the new sony nex-3 so im gunna see if i start doing some shots just for fun


Ok tight work


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

FUCQH8RS said:


> The Big Homie Pete!!!:thumbsup:


dam bigg homie ive been trying to hit up and no answer whats good its luis


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Ok tight work


thanks thanks


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

A quick clip shot that night


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> *carlito77*:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice Photos Glad to See the Game is Alive and Moving and People saying Lowriding is Dead:nono:.I beg to differ!Pictures are worth a thousand words!!


very true Fucqh8rs cool people to, thanks man..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MR PIZZA HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY 124TH AVE SW 120TH STREET KENDALL


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> MR PIZZA HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY 124TH AVE SW 120TH STREET KENDALL


oh damn will be there thanks O


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Hell yeah..:thumbsup:


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> MR PIZZA HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY 124TH AVE SW 120TH STREET KENDALL


:nicoderm:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

all-eyez-onme said:


> :nicoderm:


 YOU GAY..... PUSSY:rofl: LOL


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

all-eyez-onme said:


> :nicoderm:


 DANM THE STREETS SAYING BROWN SOUL COMING HARD THIS YEAR BOIII YES SIRRR


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> DANM THE STREETS SAYING BROWN SOUL COMING HARD THIS YEAR BOIII YES SIRRR


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ghost305 (Feb 8, 2010)

yoo waz good. i'm lookin for some 13's. hmu if u sellin or noe anyone sellin. either cash or i got some 20 inch wires to trade or sale too


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> YOU GAY..... PUSSY:rofl: LOL


... oye corta la cadena esa maje so u can go out pusssyyy..... te tienen :boink:....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> MR PIZZA HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY 124TH AVE SW 120TH STREET KENDALL


we gonna be out there tonite:biggrin:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

*anybody have some 14x7s with tires for sale. need some for my lincoln
*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHICO305 said:


> we gonna be out there tonite:biggrin:


DALE fool let's ride !!!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> DALE fool let's ride !!!


si queres


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE........................ISSUE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE........................ISSUE


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

ANY BODY HAVE SOME CLEAN HEXAGON KNOCK OFFS WITH THE OPTION OF EMBLEMS..TRADE FOR SOME BRAND NEW NEVER USED 2 WAY STRAIGHT CHROME WITH EMBLEM OPTION..LMK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE........................ISSUE


PROPS!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

orale.....from mexico...nice place love it here wen i gta come wrk..


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

got a shit load of hydraulic parts anybody need some lmk..got motors and gears too


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

two pump setup $700 $1300 installed with batteries with rack to frame


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CAROL MART TONIGHT !


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> two pump setup $700 $1300 installed with batteries with rack to frame


Can u pm me phone # and info on that shop


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE........................ISSUE


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

slash said:


>


 caddy is lookin real nice!!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ are those pics from that pizza hang out?


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

carlito77 said:


> ^^ are those pics from that pizza hang out?


+1.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

UP FOR SALE IS MY HOMEBOIS 1969 BUICK RIVIERA ALL ORIGINAL.THIS CAR HAS MINOR RUST AND IS PERFECT FOR A FULL RESTORE WITHOUT HAVING TO CUT AND WELD IT ALL UP. ..... ASKING PRICE IS 5000 OBO......PLEASE CALL OR TEXT ME FOR INFO. 786.486.8221 FRANK,,,,


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SUPER FRESH RIVI


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks KaKaLak:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*BRAND NEW UNMOUNTED SET OF 72 SPOKE 13X7 REV CROSSLACE ZENITHS. BLACK CHROME, NEW STYLE KNOCKOFF WITH CHANGABLE WHEEL CHIP.I DON'T NEED TO SELL THESE BUT I'M GOING A DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS ON THE CAR A WAS PUTTING THEM ON.$2200.00 O.B.O.OUT OF STATE BUYER PAYS SHIPPING ON TOP OF SELLING PRICE.*


























THIS KNOCKOFF WITH ALL HARDWARE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

boxs is clean homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THANKS !!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2786753716.html


----------



## BLVD MOTORSPORTS (May 3, 2009)

$800.00 pm me if interested


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

she is hot dam!


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


_NICE SHOT!! 

_


Mia84regal said:


> boxs is clean homie


X2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

STARTING TONIGHT!!!! 1/12/2012 at 5:30pm until 11pm RoadRage Magazine along with the Food Truck Invasion Team will be hosting a Weekly Bike & Car hangout at Tropical Park, next to the Palmetto on Bird RD (7900 s.w. 40th st miami fl). Legit spot no cop trouble, come enjoy the great food and hangout at a family oriented event. Show off your ride, all Cars and Bikes Welcome! Enjoy from a wide variety of different foods every week thanks to the Food Truck Invasion team. We hope to see some of the lowrider community out there.

The Following are some of the food trucks that will be in the rotation to name a few:

Cafeterito 
Chamos on Wheels 
Chef on 4 Wheels 
Clarabelle's Cupcakes 
Cold Stone Creamery 
Coolhaus 
Kitchen Kabab 
Latin House Grill 
Malanga Cafe 
Mamma Galli 
Metro Deli Express 
Miami Spice Grill 
Miso Hungry 
Mr. Chimi 
Mucho Nacho 
OMG Burgers 
Overload Extreme 
Papa's Tapas 
Pardo's Grill Cafe 
El Rey De Las Fritas 
Rincon del Coqui 
Sir Mixx A Lot 
Sir Pizza 
Sugar Yummy Mama 
Yellow Submarine


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

305-lacs said:


> _NICE SHOT!!
> 
> _
> X2


Thanks !


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Damn!!Afro Jimmy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IIMPALAA said:


>


FUNNY THING IS IN A OLD VIDEO HE WAS LIKE 13S FOR LIFE FUCK BIG RIMS ETC NOW HE ROLING BIG RIMS LOL


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 THERE GO MY DOGGG!!!!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


damn this a recent pic?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats an old pic, that's in front of his shop....................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/2797449299


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2797449299.html


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=1c-Y-s88AM8


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

SWIFT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=1c-Y-s88AM8


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Remember When Miami Lowriding was Like This.....I had to take it Back!!:yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Remember When Miami Lowriding was Like This.....I had to take it Back!!:yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

KEEP EM COMMIN:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

hell yeah,,throw backs there:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

been looking for pics of that show....thanks


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Incase anyone is interested im selling my 98 lincoln town car...it has a 2 pump 6 batt. Setup installed by willy,also has patterns on the truck and hood,frame is painted to match the car...clean inside and out...motor and tranny still running hard...it has 122k miles.a.c works and power windows and locks also work...let me know...im


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Any good shows down south anymore. Wanting to hit some up this season ,bring some hoppers


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

Any piks of lastnight hangouts


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

Martian said:


>



If I'm not mistaken that was Orlando 2004. Nice pic.


been looking for pics of that show....thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sup peoples my names Lou and I'm new to the Lowrider scene and Florida.
This is my first low low and also my childhood dream car.
If you catch me in traffic holla at me!


----------



## simply4dahaterz (Jun 14, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE 87 MONTY DOOR PANELS???


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ramjet350 said:


> Sup peoples my names Lou and I'm new to the Lowrider scene and Florida.
> This is my first low low and also my childhood dream car.
> If you catch me in traffic holla at me!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

am looking for some front bumper fillers for buick regal 80-87 call me if you have some cash in hand thanks 305-244-3776


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

ramjet350 said:


> Sup peoples my names Lou and I'm new to the Lowrider scene and Florida.
> This is my first low low and also my childhood dream car.
> If you catch me in traffic holla at me!


NICE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

ramjet350 said:


> Sup peoples my names Lou and I'm new to the Lowrider scene and Florida.
> This is my first low low and also my childhood dream car.
> If you catch me in traffic holla at me!


Looking good homie


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

ramjet350 said:


> Sup peoples my names Lou and I'm new to the Lowrider scene and Florida.
> This is my first low low and also my childhood dream car.
> If you catch me in traffic holla at me!


just saw you cruisin down 441 breakin necks... nice to see another lolo in broward...:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HIALEAH HANG OUT TONIGHT AT THE K MART ON 103RD


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

ramjet350 said:


> Sup peoples my names Lou and I'm new to the Lowrider scene and Florida.
> This is my first low low and also my childhood dream car.
> If you catch me in traffic holla at me!


niceee.. cleannnn


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yea ahahahah the car is in the shop already!

The broke down blues has already begun!

Its all good I was expecting her to start showing me what she needed fixed!

Until she's fixed next week Ill be pushing my 5.0


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

nice ride homie...


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

mrsinecle said:


> *anybody have some 14x7s with tires for sale. need some for my lincoln
> *


 got some with no tires $200
call 786-531-2109


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

*every Friday night Versalles Car Club invites the oldies pre-1975 at 8pm to the home depot at 3030 SW 8 ST *


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

sickassscion said:


> Incase anyone is interested im selling my 98 lincoln town car...it has a 2 pump 6 batt. Setup installed by willy,also has patterns on the truck and hood,frame is painted to match the car...clean inside and out...motor and tranny still running hard...it has 122k miles.a.c works and power windows and locks also work...let me know...im


how much homie


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

ramjet350 said:


> Sup peoples my names Lou and I'm new to the Lowrider scene and Florida.
> This is my first low low and also my childhood dream car.
> If you catch me in traffic holla at me!


Very Nice!


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

mrsinecle said:


> how much homie


4,000 homie....


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

mrsinecle said:


> how much homie


4,000 homie....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Gona be a hop at this?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

QUOTE=Pinky Bitches;15031737]Gona be a hop at this?[/QUOTE] yessir


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## simply4dahaterz (Jun 14, 2007)

:roflmao l-*****


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

There will be a hop... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for pics slash :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mia84regal said:


> thanks for pics slash :thumbsup:


Super Nice Regal .


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

:machinegun::finger::inout:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

ramjet350 said:


> Sup peoples my names Lou and I'm new to the Lowrider scene and Florida.
> This is my first low low and also my childhood dream car.
> If you catch me in traffic holla at me!


Bought that in Jacksonville? Ya beat me to it :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

2000 TOWNCAR KAKI CANVAS SHELL TOP WITH "EVERYTHING" $300


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

PIMP SHIT RIGHT THERE !!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>



was this yesterday....????


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

was that the same gold colored regal from the DUB show?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> was this yesterday....????


yeah KOD show


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

Join us Thursday 1/19/2012 at 5:30pm until 11pm RoadRage Magazine along with the Food Truck Invasion Team will be hosting a Weekly Bike & Car hangout at Tropical Park, next to the Palmetto on Bird RD (7900 s.w. 40th st miami fl). Legit spot no cop trouble, come enjoy the great food and hangout at a family oriented event. Show off your ride, all Cars and Bikes Welcome! Enjoy from a wide variety of different foods every week thanks to the Food Truck Invasion team. We had such a great turn out last week, we hope to see a repeat again this thursday!


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

carlito77 said:


> was that the same gold colored regal from the DUB show?


 ya its the same car from dub show


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Gangsta ass Pic Watts


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

L_NEGRO said:


> QUOTE=Pinky Bitches;15031737]Gona be a hop at this?


 yessir[/QUOTE]

Is there s payout for the hop. And what's the classes and basic rules etc


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2778612568.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> was this yesterday....????


ya I got more pic's of it but im just getting home from mlk so im chilling now looking at these bbw's females on tumblr anyways hope all is well homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mia84regal said:


> thanks for pics slash :thumbsup:


any time homie.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


nice shot homie.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SELLING THE WHOLE 2005 TOWNCAR UP GRADE LIGHTS,HOOD,GRILL,BRACKETS FOR HEAD LIGHTS,4 DOORS WITH DOOR PANALES,TRUNK,FRONT AND BACK BUMPER,BACK LIGHTS...AND EVEN A QUARTER E&G SHELL TOP....$1,500


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> nice shot homie.


Thanks G


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

SWIFT MIAMI!


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

Y'all better get up off the sofa!! And start getting them ready!

Goodtimes cc


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

Swift Miami


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

sickassscion said:


> 4,000 homie....


:thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DAMNNN .. MUST BE NICE


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

looking for power balls..pm with info thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I have 3 pedal cars and a 1950s carriage if anyone is interested. Call or text me. 786-444-4997
$325








$250








$175









The carriage is Original. Not a Repro
$450










And I have this.
An original 1930s Detroit Automobile Club AAA Grill badge.
$80


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

SWIFT said:


> Y'all better get up off the sofa!! And start getting them ready!
> 
> Goodtimes cc


I'm off the sofa. Well be down that way this summer for sure. ,westside just looking for some good hops and good parties lol


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

sick line up of carz


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

does anybody have reed s number.. thanks


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 cant wait to see the turn out


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>



pic are looking more crisp wats... nice pick up on the camera....


----------



## simply4dahaterz (Jun 14, 2007)

looking for g body's any condition


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

slash said:


>


when was this event i didint know there was a hangout at sir pizza in hialeah??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Nice Job Bruh!!!


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

see yall this weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> when was this event i didint know there was a hangout at sir pizza in hialeah??


Don't you live in Hialeah ....... ?? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I think they said is gonna be every last saturday of the month , I'll find out .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Don't you live in Hialeah ....... ?? :biggrin:


LMAOO FIND OUT AND HIT ME UP SEEMS LIKE IT CAN BE A GREAT TURN OUT FOR ALL OF US IF EVERYONE TAKES ADVANTAGE OF THESE TYPES OF EVENTS EVERYONE SAYS NAW I WONT GO TO THESE HANGOUT OUTS CAUSE 4 CARS AND THE SAME PEOPLE BUT IF EVERYONE THROWS THERE TIME AND ACTUALLY GOES IT CAN BE SOMETHING ELSE JUST SAYING


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

Join us tomorrow night! 1/19/2012 at 5:30pm until 11pm RoadRage Magazine along with the Food Truck Invasion Team will be hosting a Weekly Bike & Car hangout at Tropical Park, next to the Palmetto on Bird RD (7900 s.w. 40th st miami fl). Legit spot no cop trouble, come enjoy the great food and hangout at a family oriented event. Show off your ride, all Cars and Bikes Welcome! Enjoy from a wide variety of different foods every week thanks to the Food Truck Invasion team. We had such a great turn out last week, we hope to see a repeat again this tomorrow night! We had over 350 bikes and 60 cars last thursday, we want to see the lowrider scene out there.


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a set of 14x7 back rims is 14x6 selling for 300 best offer they are all Crome pm me


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Every second sat if im not mistaken


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

2 PUMP SETUP ,PROHOPPERS 18 INCH PISTONS CHROME BATTERY RACK FOR 3 BATT.$600


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> pic are looking more crisp wats... nice pick up on the camera....


Thanks


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> does anybody have reed s number.. thanks


reeds number 954-839-0949


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Does any one have a multi battery charger they don't need?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Well DAMN....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GOOD TIMING!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

APRECIATE IT BRO...


Most Wanted cc said:


> reeds number 954-839-0949


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> GOOD TIMING!!!!


you should've been right next to him in the monte .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> you should've been right next to him in the monte .


THERE WAS A REASON FOR MY NOT BEING THERE YOU SHALL SEE ON SUNDAY :biggrin: LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> THERE WAS A REASON FOR MY NOT BEING THERE YOU SHALL SEE ON SUNDAY :biggrin: LOL


I HOPE IT'S FOR THE BETTER , I'LL BE THE JUDGE OF THAT !!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Is it Sunday yet!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[h=2]From craiglist

14x7 Reversed Wires w Tires, Adapters, Hex key, and ALL knock-offs - $150 (Fort Lauderdale)[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2012-01-20, 5:38AM EST
Reply to: see below [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP] [HR][/HR]
14x7 Reversed Wire Oz Rims WITH tires, adapters, hex key, AND two styles of knockoffs (smooth bullet and diamond bullet) ALL for...$150. The adapters are 5 lug universal.

I have decided to keep my ride classic and stay stock, so I am letting my reversed wires go. Wires clean up very well and shine great! The wires are not new, but again, they look amazing!

My loss is your gain....there is nothing wrong with the wheels at all...I just want them out of my shop. You cannot find a better package deal than this if you want some nice reverse wire rims.

Please do not bother to negotiate....I could go alot higher, but I want them gone. the price is firm. DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME OR MINE if you don't have $150. Not even $149.99 will do. $150...period.

These will go very fast. They are stored in Fort Lauderdale in a warehouse, so access is 24/7. 

Text me....DO NOT CALL ME until I have spoken to you via text. 

917 770 3373


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody from North Dade or Broward want to meet up and cruise to the picnic on Sunday?
Let's ride down The I 9 5!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> Anybody from North Dade or Broward want to meet up and cruise to the picnic on Sunday?
> Let's ride down The I 9 5!



I actually need a ride......


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

My ride will be full with my family; but if you have a ride; then we can ride out!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

meeting people at the MOBIL gas station off 95 and 135th opa-locka at 12:30


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Selling my towncar if anyones interested let me know $3,700.....with everything...2 pumps 6 batts...onlyhas 123k miles on it..a/c..p/w..p/l....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> Anybody from North Dade or Broward want to meet up and cruise to the picnic on Sunday?
> Let's ride down The I 9 5!


sounds cool, when and where is everyone going to meet up?


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

:angel: its like heaven!


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Double-0; if you do not mind; I could be that 135st; I-95 south bound exit at the Mobil at 12:30.
Carlito 77; 135st I-95 south bound exit at the Mobil; 12:30...Let's Ride Out!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

will be there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sure come threw and who ever else wants to meet there .


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> for sure come threw and who ever else wants to meet there .


ill be there in the stock lac lol


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:sprint:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

Atrevido said:


> :sprint:


El chichorizo :nicoderm:


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

Que tu quieres chicharon?...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

the show was good thanks uso-25st rider car club thanks for showing love homie :thumbsup:
VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

TODAYS PICNIC.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks to 25th St and USO for another great picnic


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

no classic car pics .......viejitos miami in the houseuffin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 10 guests)


MISTER ED
64SSVERT

damn 13 guests what no one wants to log-in anymore......


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Who's the owner of the big body caddy with the mason emblems?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

RANDOM PIC WITH MY CHEAP LIL SONY CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

dam not one pic of are ride i guest we went home to early or no love for VIEJITOS MIAMI CC maybe next time...we will be at the LOWLIFE SHOW ........?:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice cars!


----------



## 2011 EXCURSION (Jul 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CADILLAC D said:


>


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Line up for the picnic! Infamous Customs


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good pics homie! Damn yall got the best of both worlds down there- lowlows and big wheels ! All clean too!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE ONE DAY I WILL MAKE A TRIP OUT THERE ..


CADILLAC D said:


> RANDOM PIC WITH MY CHEAP LIL SONY CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2785810443.html


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

anyone hop?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IN YA MOUF said:


> anyone hop?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> *no classic car pics .......viejitos miami in the house*uffin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


>


thanks homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*thank you to USO and 25th STREET for another good picnic.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> thanks homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*wheres my piece of both cakes.....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*face down, ass up....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*bad ass tre'.....*


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

sick pics homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mia84regal said:


> sick pics homie


thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*classic right here....









*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*rozay nice pics as well....*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

x2 awesome pics good looking picnic:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

wats good ed:h5:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

4 CCE CHROME PUMPS WHOLE SET UP $700


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> wats good ed:h5:



chilling my nig..whats good with you


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


>


 yo homie thanks for the sick ass pic


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

you got skills rozay


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

MR.ED and ROZAY nice pics


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

TTT to all the great pics


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> chilling my nig..whats good with you


working ed u know how it goes trying to bring something big out hopefully real soon


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *classic right here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the sick pic Mr. Ed.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> NICE PIC !!! THANKS MISTER ED!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> MISS THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE !!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*







*


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a great time! Good food, good music and perfect weather!
A couple of us went dippin n rollin down Ocean Drive afterwards.
Thanx for the connect Martian. 
That was one beautiful Sunday!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

ramjet350 said:


> I had a great time! Good food, good music and perfect weather!
> A couple of us went dippin n rollin down Ocean Drive afterwards.
> Thanx for the connect Martian.
> 
> That was one beautiful Sunday!


no doubt, glad you had a good time....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*I just wanted to thank all of you that came thru Sunday and made it a success, hope you all had a good time.... *


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Chulow said:


>


nice video homie.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Chulow said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> MISTER ED said:
> 
> 
> > MISS THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE !!!
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Martian said:


> *I just wanted to thank all of you that came thru Sunday and made it a success, hope you all had a good time.... *


yessir was a real good time...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Made You A Hater said:


> DOUBLE-O said:
> 
> 
> > shit i'll sell it to you....
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KOD IS GOING TO BE AN OFFICIAL HANG OUT SPOT STARTING THIS SUNDAY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mia84regal said:


> yo homie thanks for the sick ass pic





L_NEGRO said:


> MR.ED and ROZAY nice pics





Chulow said:


> TTT to all the great pics





carlito77 said:


> Thank you for the sick pic Mr. Ed.





DOUBLE-O said:


> NICE PIC !!! THANKS MISTER ED!!



*THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR COMMENT *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Martian said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ha PHIL got them from the front i got from behind....tag team....*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Chulow said:


>



:worship:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

selling some tripple golds 14x7 with 175 70 14 tires $500 brand new black majic chrome pump plumbed up with adel dump $450 4 cce pumps with pistons hoses everything but no batteries $700 2 pro hopper pumps with 4 delta dumps $300 2 12s kicker comps in ported kicker box $200 six deka batteries 1000 cca brand new $600 lincoln towncar shell top kaki canvas $300


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Just as an FYI, I am now doing Indoor Shoots. You guys know my work. Let me know if I can help anyone out. Im not out here only for the money. I take a lot of pride in my work. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pts/2808902800.html


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MAAANDO said:


> Just as an FYI, I am now doing Indoor Shoots. You guys know my work. Let me know if I can help anyone out. Im not out here only for the money. I take a lot of pride in my work. Thanks fellas.


*congrats mmmaaannnnndddoooooo keep doing your thing....*


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2815155371.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2814833571.html


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

MAAANDO said:


> Just as an FYI, I am now doing Indoor Shoots. You guys know my work. Let me know if I can help anyone out. Im not out here only for the money. I take a lot of pride in my work. Thanks fellas.


 god bless u homie just keep up the good workuffin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> *congrats mmmaaannnnndddoooooo keep doing your thing....*





viejitos miami said:


> god bless u homie just keep up the good workuffin:


Thanks fellas. I appreciate it!


----------



## 1lowbird (Sep 13, 2009)

I wanna say thanks to all car clubs that attended our 3rd annual picnic, you guy,s are what make it succesfull. Also thanks to my uso brothers for coming from orlando,northcarolina, and georgia, lookin good usos! much thanks to 25th street riders for their help and hard work, it takes time,money,and alot of effort to make it happen so thanks again to those guysand last but not least thanks to alvaro the prez...he did an amazing job setting this whole thing up mad props to al!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

1lowbird said:


> I wanna say thanks to all car clubs that attended our 3rd annual picnic, you guy,s are what make it succesfull. Also thanks to my uso brothers for coming from orlando,northcarolina, and georgia, lookin good usos! much thanks to 25th street riders for their help and hard work, it takes time,money,and alot of effort to make it happen so thanks again to those guysand last but not least thanks to alvaro the prez...he did an amazing job setting this whole thing up mad props to al!!!!:thumbsup:


Well thank you Homie but I can't take all the credit.Yes I put in alot of time and effort into making this happen for us but we would not be able to do it with out our Brothers from 25STREET.Ever since we united it's been more successful every year.Hope better years are to come.Thanks to all the Real Riders that came out to support our Picnic this Sunday.25Street thank you again for being our brother club.USO4LIFE.:worship:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Chulow said:


>


Dammmmmmm Chulow you put it down with the video Homie. Thank you


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 2011 EXCURSION (Jul 21, 2011)

:roflmao:


1lowbird said:


> I wanna say thanks to all car clubs that attended our 3rd annual picnic, you guy,s are what make it succesfull. Also thanks to my uso brothers for coming from orlando,northcarolina, and georgia, lookin good usos! much thanks to 25th street riders for their help and hard work, it takes time,money,and alot of effort to make it happen so thanks again to those guysand last but not least thanks to alvaro the prez...he did an amazing job setting this whole thing up mad props to al!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chillie willie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## chillie willie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*nice pics chillie willie*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## chillie willie (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks brotha still workin on a few more i took about 400+ pics


----------



## chillie willie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## chillie willie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## chillie willie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## chillie willie (Jan 24, 2012)

more pics to come let me know if you guys like them so far .


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

hell yeah pics look good


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big Lou where ya at homie..


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:








still have way more to download, badass picnic


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

sick pics


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


>


What program are you using Mr Ed looks sick


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

Gs on 3s!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

View attachment 427532


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAVING A LITTLE FUN.....*


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

ramjet350 said:


> Gs on 3s!!!!
> 
> View attachment 427556
> 
> ...


nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>



lol:rofl:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS PAST AND PRESENT:
SECOND 2 NONE
LOW LYFE 
GOODTIMES
USO
INDIVIDUALS 
ROYALTY 
MAJESTICS 
25TH STREET RHYDERS 
SOLO CREATIONS
CLASSIC ANGELS
ELEGANCE
ROLLIN
ENCHANTED DREAMZ
TOP PRIORITY
Any other car club I left out.

And as always all Solo Riders are more than welcomed, as well as Road Rage Magazine.

MOST WANTED CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE THROWING AN EVENT THIS SATURDAY 1/28/2012 STARTING AT 8PM UNTIL 3AM AT OUR CLUB HOUSE. THERE WILL BE A CASH BAR WITH ALL KIND OF DRINKS, BEER, HENNESEY, PATRON, ETC.... ALSO A LIVE DJ SPINNING ALL NIGHT LONG. AND A POSSIBILITY OF HAVING A STRIPPER LIKE ALWAYS. COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME NO DRAMA, NO POLICE HEAT UP, JUST A GOOD OLD PARTY AND BAD ASS RIDES. IF YOU DONT HAVE A BABYSITTER BRING THE FAMILY WE HAVE A GAME ROOM INSIDE ON THE 2ND FLOOR OF THE CLUBHOUSE FOR THE KIDS TO JUST HANGOUT AND PLAY WHILE THE ADULTS HAVE FUN. COMING FROM THE SOUTH TAKE I-95 NORTH AND EXIT OFF STERLING, MAKE A LEFT AND ONCE YOU GO OVER THE TRAIN TRACKS YOU WILL SEE A SMALL SHOPPING CENTER AND WAREHOUSES TO THE RIGHT ENTER THERE AND WE ARE TOWARDS THE END. THIS IS ACROSS THE STREET FROM K1 SPEED GO KART RACING. 

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP.*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL PICS


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool pictures Cadillac D!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ramjet350 said:


> Gs on 3s!!!!
> 
> View attachment 427556
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP GOOD PICS RAMJET THANK YOU


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Most Wanted cc said:


> *CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS PAST AND PRESENT:
> SECOND 2 NONE
> LOW LYFE
> GOODTIMES
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Most Wanted cc said:


> *CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS PAST AND PRESENT:
> SECOND 2 NONE
> LOW LYFE
> GOODTIMES
> ...


Will be there..


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

*PARTIN OUT ON 1992 CADILLAC BROUGHAM.... LOCATED @ HOMESTEAD. PM ME. 
GREAT 4 LOWRIDER CONVERSION.. :nicoderm:
*







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

I want to say thanks to Al from USO for the invite to their picnic. It feels good to be back in the game. When and where is the next meet? Keep me posted fella's. Thanks


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


> View attachment 426547


That bitch is sick!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Friday, January 27th
6:30pm 

Government Center
150 NW First Street
Downtown Miami

We will be riding through Downtown, East Little Havana, West Flagler, Coral Way, Little Havana, and The Roads. The route is available here, total distance slightly over 12 miles. It's strongly suggested that you print a copy of the map for yourself in case you are tardy. The ride stops/ends at The Filling Station, which offers specials on food & drinks for cyclists. It's conveniently located in the heart of Downtown Miami and just two blocks from Government Center.

*Don't forget to bring bicycle lights. It's the law!*

Please read the tips & guidelines to help you understand what is expected of all participants on this community ride. Cyclists ride at their own risk and assume responsibility for their own safety! This is a very big group, look out for one another.

*We will be leaving at 7:15pm sharp.* If you arrive late you will be left behind, the ride starts & ends in Downtown Miami. Rain or shine!


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

*COME OUT, HAVE SOME FUN, AND SHOW OFF THEM RIDES
CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS PAST AND PRESENT:
SECOND 2 NONE
LOW LYFE 
GOODTIMES
USO
INDIVIDUALS 
ROYALTY 
MAJESTICS 
25TH STREET RHYDERS 
SOLO CREATIONS
CLASSIC ANGELS
ELEGANCE
ROLLIN
ENCHANTED DREAMZ
TOP PRIORITY
Any other car club I left out.

And as always all Solo Riders are more than welcomed, as well as Road Rage Magazine.

MOST WANTED CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE THROWING AN EVENT THIS SATURDAY 1/28/2012 STARTING AT 8PM UNTIL 3AM AT OUR CLUB HOUSE. THERE WILL BE A CASH BAR WITH ALL KIND OF DRINKS, BEER, HENNESEY, PATRON, ETC.... ALSO A LIVE DJ SPINNING ALL NIGHT LONG. AND A POSSIBILITY OF HAVING A STRIPPER LIKE ALWAYS. COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME NO DRAMA, NO POLICE HEAT UP, JUST A GOOD OLD PARTY AND BAD ASS RIDES. IF YOU DONT HAVE A BABYSITTER BRING THE FAMILY WE HAVE A GAME ROOM INSIDE ON THE 2ND FLOOR OF THE CLUBHOUSE FOR THE KIDS TO JUST HANGOUT AND PLAY WHILE THE ADULTS HAVE FUN. COMING FROM THE SOUTH TAKE I-95 NORTH AND EXIT OFF STERLING, MAKE A LEFT AND ONCE YOU GO OVER THE TRAIN TRACKS YOU WILL SEE A SMALL SHOPPING CENTER AND WAREHOUSES TO THE RIGHT ENTER THERE AND WE ARE TOWARDS THE END. THIS IS ACROSS THE STREET FROM K1 SPEED GO KART RACING. 

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP.*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

need some 28s 5x5 with tires can be 30s or 35series pm me ...thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> need some 28s 5x5 with tires can be 30s or 35series pm me ...thanks


wrong website buddy!!  



look threw this link let me know if you like anything .

https://www.facebook.com/venicewheels


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> wrong website buddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i knew you be the first to say something lol:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> i knew you be the first to say something lol:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HIALEAH k mart hangout if it doesn't rain tonight!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> need some 28s 5x5 with tires can be 30s or 35series pm me ...thanks



JD call my boss ISACC (RIDE KREATIONS) 786 227 7957. Tell him Nick sent you. He has great prices!!


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 1993-1996 Cadillac fleetwood back bumper molding for sale . Let me know if interested .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

CadillacNick said:


> JD call my boss ISACC (RIDE KREATIONS) 786 227 7957. Tell him Nick sent you. He has great prices!!



thanks nick :thumbsup:


----------



## caddydaddy87 (Jan 29, 2011)

P78dayz said:


> I have a 1993-1996 Cadillac fleetwood back bumper molding for sale . Let me know if interested .


Pm how much


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

caddydaddy87 said:


> Pm how much


Pm sent


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

P78dayz said:


> I have a 1993-1996 Cadillac fleetwood back bumper molding for sale . Let me know if interested .


HERE'S THE PICS NINJA!


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

Brand new - never used avs billet switch box. 9 switches keyed lock out. Retails for 160 plus shipping. l'm looking to get $130 obo local pick up.
http://www.avsontheweb.com/product.php?productid=435&cat=488&page=1


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami if anybody need any custom parts or any custom work call me at PRETIGE AUTO WORKS and OFF THA FRAME CUSTOM
8090 W 23 AVE BAY 4-5
305-200-1006 SHOP
786-380-6468 CELL


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

STEP UP 4. THE MOVIE TRAILER
http://youtu.be/YVDSrXbIYho


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> STEP UP 4. THE MOVIE TRAILER
> http://youtu.be/YVDSrXbIYho



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

all ur custom needs from donks to classic cars and all lowriders what ever u need call for pricing?















786-380-6468-----305-200-1006


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> STEP UP 4. THE MOVIE TRAILER
> http://youtu.be/YVDSrXbIYho


 tight work its going to be a good movie


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> STEP UP 4. THE MOVIE TRAILER
> http://youtu.be/YVDSrXbIYho


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


WOW!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 430273




:worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>




beauty:thumbsup:


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

super clean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just passing by to post some pic's


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Just passing by to post some pic's


nice pics watson


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> nice pics watson


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

[h=6]







Tomorrow night Thursday 2/2/2012 starting at 5:30pm until 11pm RoadRage Magazine along with the Food Truck Invasion Team will be hosting it's Weekly Bike & Car hangout at Tropical Park, next to the Palmetto on Bird RD (7900 s.w. 40th st miami fl). Legit spot no cop trouble, come enjoy the great food and hangout at a family oriented event. Show off your rides, all Cars and Bikes Welcome! Enjoy from a wide variety of different foods every week thanks to the Food Truck Invasion team. There will be a motorcycle stunt show going on tonight, get ready for some of the best stunts in the country! Last week's Bike stunt was rescheduled to this thursday due to the bad weather. We would like for everyone that hasn't came out yet to attend and experience the new tropical park hangout, hope to see you there.[/h]


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2829752319.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

viejitos miami said:


> tight work its going to be a good movie


:x2:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

MAKAVELI 22-24 CALL FOR PRICE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 430273


Looking good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

IIMPALAA said:


>


BADASS VIDEO! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CAR WASH AT ELITE CUSTOMS THIS SATURDAY 2-4-12...FROM 9 AM-12 NOON.

1080 SOUTH DIXIE HWY.
EAST POMPANO BEACH, FL. 33060.

COME GET YOUR RIDES WASHED BY SOME SEXY LADIES!!


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

anyone know who chromes wire wheels in miami dade


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

sparky94 said:


> Looking good


Thanks homie


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

who does good lifts here in miami?..


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: BADASSS VIDEO BOSS!!!!!!!!OLDIES AND LOWS LOWS CRUISIN......DOESNT GET MUCH BETTER THAN THAT.


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MR PIZZA HANG OUT SATURDAY 120TH STREET KENDALL


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

SWITCHITTER said:


> who does good lifts here in miami?..


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

saw this at the junk yard!!!m&L


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone have Any used multi battery chargers?


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

got 2 13 in rims with brand new tires on them both for 120 or 70 each... also got the front seats off a 95 altima good for custom interior... if interested text me at 305 508 0857


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CAR WASH AT ELITE CUSTOMS THIS SATURDAY 2-4-12...FROM 9 AM-12 NOON.

1080 SOUTH DIXIE HWY.
EAST POMPANO BEACH, FL. 33060.

COME GET YOUR RIDES WASHED BY SOME SEXY LADIES!![/QUOTE]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

got a Cadillac coupe. 1400 firm need it gone asap 407 467 1618 pollo lmk ill send pics


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


I'm feelin that video!
I need to get that version of the song.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


THIS!:wow:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

str8lowriding said:


> saw this at the junk yard!!!m&L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

str8lowriding said:


> saw this at the junk yard!!!m&L


Homestead


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

carlito77 said:


> str8lowriding said:
> 
> 
> > saw this at the junk yard!!!m&L
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

4 pumps cce setup for sale,two pro hoppers,also have pistons,14x7 tripple gold with tires,shell top towncar kaki canvas.lmk


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> 4 pumps cce setup for sale,two pro hoppers,also have pistons,14x7 tripple gold with tires,shell top towncar kaki canvas.lmk


 call me when you get a chance homie


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

carlito77 said:


> str8lowriding said:
> 
> 
> > saw this at the junk yard!!!m&L
> ...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> 4 pumps cce setup for sale,two pro hoppers,also have pistons,14x7 tripple gold with tires,shell top towncar kaki canvas.lmk


how mush on the triple golds?? daytons?? :x:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

NOT DAYTONS,ENVIOUS WIRES WITH 175 70 14 TIRES GOLD NIPS HUB SPINNERS,


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> NOT DAYTONS,ENVIOUS WIRES WITH 175 70 14 TIRES GOLD NIPS HUB SPINNERS,


ok kool thanks im looking for a extra all gold 14 x 7 thanks though, if anyone has one lmk


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Any hangouts tonight?


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hangout tonight @ 120st and 127ave next to the walgreens gets packed hot rods lowriders etc...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Chrome 13x7 diamond cut spokes $850.00 per set, email [email protected]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have this stuff for sale...I'm done with lowrideing all this stuff just taking up space not doing me (had new chrome tanks sold them also had 8" & 14" cylinders but sold them already anyways pump's work) any good send me a pm make me any offer thanks


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

REPPING OUT OF HOMESTEAD!! JUST PUT THE BLACK WIRES.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> REPPING OUT OF HOMESTEAD!! JUST PUT THE BLACK WIRES.
> 
> View attachment 432821


Good to see more lo lows in Homestead


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

it looks like the lo low movement is starting to pick again. we gotta do it big for the south!!


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree!


mrsinecle said:


> it looks like the lo low movement is starting to pick again. we gotta do it big for the south!!


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

mrsinecle said:


> REPPING OUT OF HOMESTEAD!! JUST PUT THE BLACK WIRES.
> 
> View attachment 432821



Looking clean Leo.


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-hydraulics-air-classifieds/324433-avs-billet-9-switchbox.html

open to offers and trades.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

if any one needs 13'' whitewall tires let me know i get them for $50 ea. brand name marshell.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

what able 14" white wall?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

all gold 14s with tires,,,spokes need painted 2 14x7 and 2 14x6


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

fresh ass vid.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Would anyone be interested in buying the Tu Castigo Ranger?


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I have this stuff for sale...I'm done with lowrideing all this stuff just taking up space not doing me (had new chrome tanks sold them also had 8" & 14" cylinders but sold them already anyways pump's work) any good send me a pm make me any offer thanks


 50 bucks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

CHICO305 said:


> if any one needs 13'' whitewall tires let me know i get them for $50 ea. brand name marshell.


 how bout 14!!!:wave:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

Endless300 said:


> View attachment 433385
> View attachment 433388
> View attachment 433391
> View attachment 433387


 lookin good!!! HOMIE!!!!:x:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks mite change da rims dis week ill post more piks after i lift it to stock hight n trim da fenders alil


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

comming soon TUKIN 28s


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

How much watson?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

18 inch chrome pistons $100


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Whats up guys? Anything going on tonight as far hangout or something? want to take her out of the garage tonight. Let me know Thanks


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Any lowriders out there forsale


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*NEW DATE


*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

chevy boyz said:


> Any lowriders out there forsale


pm me i got my linc on the sellin block,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Chulow said:


> How much watson?


Just shoot me a offer...My number still the same call me...I have another pump also


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://youtu.be/ZepjAmuvRG0


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> REPPING OUT OF HOMESTEAD!! JUST PUT THE BLACK WIRES.
> 
> View attachment 432821


looks good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

OVERRATED said:


> looks good


thanks!!! makes it worth the hard work.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

*WHAT'S GOOD!! COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE SONICS HANGOUT DOWN IN HOMESTEAD EVERY THRUSDAY NIGHT ( EXIT 2 ON THE TURNPIKE) FROM 8 TILL LATE. COME OUT AND BRING OUT THE LOWRIDERS!!! LET'S KEEP THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE ALIVE IN THE 305. :thumbsup::thumbsup: *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

SURFER BOY said:


> STILL GOT 87-88 CUTLASS EURO FRONT CLIP $250
> View attachment 387587


STILL GOT THIS CLIP IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hangout sat night Kmart on 49th street bring the rides out around 8:30


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sir Pizza's hangout... Sat, put the rides on the pike, come out and enjoy...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Hangout sat night Kmart on 49th street bring the rides out around 8:30


seen you ride threw on Saturday , car looked good :thumbsup:


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Hangout sat night Kmart on 49th street bring the rides out around 8:30


Plan on swinging thru.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

anyone selling a clean fifth wheel?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

tru6lu305 said:


> Sir Pizza's hangout... Sat, put the rides on the pike, come out and enjoy...



i thought it was last saturday


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great Post!!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

chrome 13s with chunky tires $400


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Hangout sat night Kmart on 49th street bring the rides out around 8:30


I want to go. I'm dying to drive this truck already and enjoy it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> chrome 13s with chunky tires $400


got a pics


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Damn MIA, 5000 Pages :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Groc006 said:


> Damn MIA, 5000 Pages :h5:


Nice!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

Throwin the 64 rag up for sale! 
Figured Id post it here before FS section or Ebay/CL.

Nice 1964 impala convertible. 400 small block keyless entry,pioneer double din dvd/cd player,chrome and powder coated white 14 by 7 rims.Hydraulic setup with two prohopper competition pumps and 4 batteries. 5 switches front,back,side to side and pancake.White leather interior. Automatic convertible top (push button).Drives great.

No trades. No parting out.
http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x400/truefiveo/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

CAR SHOW AT TAKE ONE LOUNGE TODAY SATURDAY!!!!!:fool2:


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

What time homie?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Endless300 said:


> View attachment 433421
> comming soon TUKIN 28s




bitch look real good lowered on 6s fool ,props


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

need some clean big body stocks with good tires asap.786 378 3124


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Cold as fuck outside


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Cold as fuck outside


:yessad:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

ramjet350 said:


> Throwin the 64 rag up for sale!
> Figured Id post it here before FS section or Ebay/CL.
> 
> Nice 1964 impala convertible. 400 small block keyless entry,pioneer double din dvd/cd player,chrome and powder coated white 14 by 7 rims.Hydraulic setup with two prohopper competition pumps and 4 batteries. 5 switches front,back,side to side and pancake.White leather interior. Automatic convertible top (push button).Drives great.
> ...


How much are you asking for it?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> :yessad:


51,735 post :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 51,735 post :wow:


:yessad:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> seen you ride threw on Saturday , car looked good :thumbsup:


Thanks my *****


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Last night the sir pizza hangout in westfieldall was a great turnout hopefully more people show up and chill and they have beer specials for 2.00 it's every second Saturday of the month so bring them whips out


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

ramjet350 said:


> Throwin the 64 rag up for sale!
> Figured Id post it here before FS section or Ebay/CL.
> 
> Nice 1964 impala convertible. 400 small block keyless entry,pioneer double din dvd/cd player,chrome and powder coated white 14 by 7 rims.Hydraulic setup with two prohopper competition pumps and 4 batteries. 5 switches front,back,side to side and pancake.White leather interior. Automatic convertible top (push button).Drives great.
> ...


good luck on the sale homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

FOR SALE...1980-1992 CADILLAC FLETWOOD, DEVILLE E&G GRILL...PM ME FOR PRICE








1993-1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM E&G METAL TRIM FOR FULL SHELL TOP
















CADILLAC FLEETWOOD COUPE AND CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE OPERA LIGHTS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

slash said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

slash said:


>



GREAT PICS SLASH :thumbsup:


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good website where I can buy my 63 belair trunk? Thanks


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$600


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

1500 OR 2000 WITH TWO PUMP SETUP 4 BATTERIES CLEAN BODY PREPED READY TO PAINT


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

PARTING OUT EXTERIOR.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GOT TWO 88 SPOKE DAYTONS..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


>


Real nice pic's G


----------



## 440buick (May 16, 2008)

*stocks*

anyone got some stocks with ok tires for a gbody im in broward county


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

FOR SALE- 1962 Chevy Biscayne fully customized. All hand painted no stickers, Balling Ball old school pattern on roof, Finger print pattern on hood, Trunk has Lowrider Ribbon, face and flame patterns. Whole car has 11 coats of House of Kolor Clear. The car also has ALL new rubber seals. Interior is all Tan suade and ostridge with all new chome door handles. Also has an Alpine head unit with Kicker KS4" speakers and tweeter and rear deck has a pair of Kicker KS6.5" speakers. Front suspension has all polyurethane bushings, 3/4"extended upper A-Arms, reinforced lower A-Arms, 4 ton springs with 8" CCE cylinders. Rear has reinforced Trailing Arms with powerballs, Reinforced Axle, 2 ton springs with 16" CCE cylinders. Trunk has Hydraulic rack that holds 8 Batteries and 3 hydraulic pumps. No short cuts taken building this car. Car has no Drive Train, Batteries or Hydraulic Pumps. $8,500.00 Any Question please do not hesitate to give me a call. Mike 321-536-4425


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## uso siderider (Feb 14, 2012)

slash said:


>


 Real cool pics Slash


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

slash said:


>


real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

28s


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

sick pics slash


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Need help guys.. I need to buy a trunk for my 63. It's rusted by the lock. Does anyone know of a website that I can get this from? Thanks


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thank you fo your comments homies.


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> for sale


what size? & how much you asking pm me


----------



## 1lowbird (Sep 13, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> for sale


how much for the golds homie?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

1958








1959









1960









1961









1962








1963








1964








1965









1966









1967









1968









1969









1970









1971









1972









1973









1974









1975









1976









1977









1978









1979









1980


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

lmao so true!!! :roflmao:


----------



## uso siderider (Feb 14, 2012)

slash said:


>


This was a very cold night. Awsome Pics Slash.


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Beyond true!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll take the 63 and or the 66.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

You know what; any would do just fine.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE OR TRADE 
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2853618305.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> 1958
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats alot of azz :wow:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mMWBh0B9F0M


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...BRAND NEW KNOCK OFFS NEVER BEEN MOUNTED STILL IN THE BOXES...PM ME IF INTERESTED
*


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> for sale


How much


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

HAVE THESE BRAND NEW JBL 4X6 SPEAKERS FOR SALE. $80 OBO FOR BOTH PAIRS. CALL OR TXT 305-301-7911


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

need deep cups n 8'' cylinder any one let me know.


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

93 Fleetwood two door with no roof for sale. $2,000
Header panel conversion. Comes with a house grill. 

3058041331


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

waseonEr said:


> 93 Fleetwood two door with no roof for sale. $2,000
> Header panel conversion. Comes with a house grill.
> 
> 3058041331


pm me pics


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## uso siderider (Feb 14, 2012)

[/QUOTE]These are some nice Pics Slash.


----------



## uso siderider (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anybody have a rear driver side taillight for an 87 LS Monte Carlo?


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

I need a driver side tail light for a 1987 Monte Carlo. Does anybody have one or both?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

waseonEr said:


> 93 Fleetwood two door with no roof for sale. $2,000
> Header panel conversion. Comes with a house grill.
> 
> 3058041331


pics aint showing up :wow:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i have a clean cadillac fleetwood rebuilt motor and tranny SUPER CLEAN BODY AND PAINT and clean blue leather everything works nothing missing a/c COLD has H.I.Ds any mor info feel free call 786 378 3124 $3600 OBO tomany cars need gone asap... NO RIMS


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> pics aint showing up :wow:


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Chulow said:


> x2


must be top secret :wow:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

selling some ext skirt for a cadillac fleetwood 93-96 200 obo


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

28s


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

26s on da buick


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

1 of my boys car on 28s cut and lambos done by me


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

hate it or love it it is what it is....


----------



## ErickaNjr (Jul 16, 2008)

Endless300 said:


> View attachment 438472
> 28s


looks good


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

how much


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

on the all gold wires


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Need a site to buy some 63 belair car parts. Does anyone know of a good one? Thanks


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

This page looks like crigslist lmaoo... Everything FO SALE LOL


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CADILLAC D said:


> *FOR SALE...BRAND NEW KNOCK OFFS NEVER BEEN MOUNTED STILL IN THE BOXES...PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *


*SOLD!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> This page looks like crigslist lmaoo... Everything FO SALE LOL


LOL


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

Cinco de mayo show will be held on May 5, 2012 @ La Hacienda Mexican Restaurant from 10am til 5pm with an after party to follow in the Restaurant. The address is 205 North Goose Creek Blvd in Goose Creek SC 29445. The show will ne focused on low lows and any show ride, come out for a good time. Registration will be $20.00 contact Rodney @ 843-864-1861 or e mail @ [email protected], Check out the web site aboverealityevents.com

Request facebook.com/putitupcustomz


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I have this stuff for sale...I'm done with lowrideing all this stuff just taking up space not doing me (had new chrome tanks sold them also had 8" & 14" cylinders but sold them already anyways pump's work) any good send me a pm make me any offer thanks


Still for sale


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

[h=1]The Los Angeles Supershow - Sept 2, 2012[/h] 









The Torres Empire Family is back for another AMAZING lowrider event and car show at the LA Convention Center on September 2nd, 2012! Click below for show details and to *ORDER YOUR TICKETS ONLINE*


[h=2]September 2012 LA Convention Center Car Show[/h]* definitely a show worth going to.....*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 1984 - 1987 Buick regal bare header panel for sale 150 . 
Let me know if interested


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

1995 caprice 114k miles small v-8 leather & needs a tune up. Make me an offer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Still for sale


*SOLD*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale 2 or 4


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale ready to paint.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

new tires.13x7..


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

no space for it need gone asap 3k firm takes it bring mechanic if you want...
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2853618305.html


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Throwback!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Almost ready


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

fleetwood88 said:


> selling some ext skirt for a cadillac fleetwood 93-96 200 obo
> View attachment 438355


if u got em i can offer 150


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

I got my 98 town car for sale.let me know...3500 takes it home...2 blk magic pumps,6 batts,4 switches,hood & trunk patterns,clean car...no motor or tranny problem...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

..CRATO.. said:


> Almost ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

..CRATO.. said:


> Almost ready


Tight work.................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*VERY NICE "OO"*


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Clean ass rides Double-O!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

waseonEr said:


> 93 Fleetwood two door with no roof for sale. $2,000
> Header panel conversion. Comes with a house grill.
> 
> 3058041331


pm pics please


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

for sale let me know $3500....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Future vert box chevy coming this summer done by chicho .


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Need some metal work done to my trunk... Anyone know of someone.. Thanks


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Martian said:


> *The Los Angeles Supershow - Sept 2, 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEE YOU THERE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

I am looking for some 12 or 14 in cylinders BRAND NEW.Anybody have a pair??


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Future vert box chevy coming this summer done by chicho .


the king of custom verts:bowrofl:


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Wasnt this Joe's car from Miami... Just out of curiosity

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2856441781.html

This car was nice if its the same one


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Future vert box chevy coming this summer done by chicho .


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BelairLuis said:


> Wasnt this Joe's car from Miami... Just out of curiosity
> 
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2856441781.html
> 
> This car was nice if its the same one


looks just like it .


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

BelairLuis said:


> Wasnt this Joe's car from Miami... Just out of curiosity
> 
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2856441781.html
> 
> This car was nice if its the same one


Yup thats Joe's car


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

93brougham said:


> Yup thats Joe's car


Damn it's been a minute since I've seen this car. I use to work with joe like 7 years ago when he had the car. Time flies.... Depinga!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Future vert box chevy coming this summer done by chicho .


:sprint:


----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

1983 el camino running PROJECT. 305 v8. does have rust.rust on front passenger pillar and firewall. 1500 call or text for pics 786-444-6009


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Future vert box chevy coming this summer done by chicho .


hell yea...i c u loko


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

For sale let me know...


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> for sale 2 or 4


how much for the 4?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

24 x 10s for sale 3500 OBO

Centerlines with Lexani 255/30/24s


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Future vert box chevy coming this summer done by chicho .


Oh hell naw!!! Chicho got the game on lock!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN A LOWRIDE CADDY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Dam thats a sexy assss!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

Mia84regal said:


> Dam thats a sexy assss!


Hell yeah that is...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anybody have all chrome 14s they want to trade for some 13s... Must have decent tires. Hit me up... 7862580183


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2863964535.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Dose anyone have a Square Body - 1973 - 1987chevy *k10,k5 blazer,burban or even better a crew cab with a short bed 4x4 for sale or knows anyone that's saleing one running for the low...I have a 2 *_*catalog with after market parts(been into these for years and wanted to owen/build one for the last 2 years) so the body dont have to be great I can get replacement parts all day anyways I been looking on *__*craigslist*__* but I thought ill give it a try asking on here anyways just pm me on here I*__*F YOU KNOW ANYTHING*__* THANK YOU 








































*
















_


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Dose anyone have a Square Body - 1973 - 1987chevy *k10,k5 blazer,burban or even better a crew cab with a short bed 4x4 for sale or knows anyone that's saleing one running for the low...I have a 2 *_*catalog with after market parts(been into these for years and wanted to owen/build one for the last 2 years) so the body dont have to be great I can get replacement parts all day anyways I been looking on *__*craigslist*__* but I thought ill give it a try asking on here anyways just pm me on here I*__*F YOU KNOW ANYTHING*__* THANK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boy has a square 91 burb jack up mud tire 3500 pm me if


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

What up fellas... For all you kats who forget anniversaries, b-days or Valentines day... We got the AAA type service for your relationship... check it out at www.simply-celebrate.net


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Still got my 66 for sale 6500 AC car, disc breaks , runs perfect


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Ripsta85; if you wouldn't mind, can you post some pictures please.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl in the house....?uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Friday, February 24th
6:30pm 

Government Center
150 NW First Street
Downtown Miami

We will be riding through Little Havana, Allapattah, Wynwood, Midtown, Design District, Buena Vista, Little Haiti, Upper East Side, Edgewater, Omni, and Downtown. The route is available here, total distance is 14.3 miles. It's strongly suggested that you print a copy of the map for yourself in case you are tardy or get lost. The ride stops/ends at The Filling Station, which offers specials on food & drinks for cyclists. It's conveniently located in the heart of Downtown Miami and just two blocks from Government Center.

*Don't forget to bring bicycle lights. It's the law!*

Please read the tips & guidelines to help you understand what is expected of all participants on this community ride. Cyclists ride at their own risk and assume responsibility for their own safety! This is a very big group, look out for one another.

*We will be leaving at 7:15pm sharp.* If you arrive late you will be left behind, the ride starts & ends in Downtown Miami. Rain or shine!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

blackonblack64 said:


> My boy has a square 91 burb jack up mud tire 3500 pm me if


Thanks for replying...I don't have 3500 but check ur inbox need to ask you something


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*sold*

sold


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> Friday, February 24th
> 6:30pm
> 
> Government Center
> ...


Don't forget to bring a GUN too if you're going to ride threw there


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Am looking for corner light for 80-87 regal cash in hand need it asap!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



*BAD ASS CAR BAD ASS PIC*


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Mia84regal said:


> Am looking for corner light for 80-87 regal cash in hand need it asap!


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_pppn=v3&_nkw=buick%20regal%20corner%20lights&_dmpt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1539&Model%2520Year=1987%7C1984%7C1981


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

]IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN A LOWRIDE CADDY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

[h=6]The first annual Palm Classic Car and Bike Show is on Friday 3/2/2012 Starting at 7pm until 11pm . There will be many classes to enter with cash payouts for the winners! Bring out your rides and show them off , Registration is $35.00 and begins at 4:30pm until 8pm. Many vehicle classes varying from Lowriders , hot rods, street classics and more. The Bikes have a lot of classes as well custom bike, sportbike, touring bike, harley-davidson classes, vintage and many more. Come join RoadRage Magazine and Food Truck Invasion team for a family festivity. There will be food trucks there offering many different foods. We hope to see you guys there to make the First Palm Classic a memorable one![/h]


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

If any body knows of a hang out to night please let me know trying to take her out to night....


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Towers in Hollywood


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

cener gold git said:


> If any body knows of a hang out to night please let me know trying to take her out to night....


I'm hitting South Beach tonite.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

boosting


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

south beach boundddddddddd. fuck ittt


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

*car show and raffle March 18*

​






sorry the flyer came out side ways its cus I posted from my phone. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME $25 DOLLAR TO REGISTER AND A RAFFLE FOR A 4 DAY 3 NIGHTS IN DOMINICAN REPUBLIC AT CASA MARINA REEF RESORT. IT'S A FAMILY EVENT SO NO BEEF. WE WILL HAVE FOOD AND LIVE DJ. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *BAD ASS CAR BAD ASS PIC*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl car club....?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Kool video


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Damn didn't think nobody remembered this one!
Turn the bass up when you play this in the whip.

Juiced up and I'm itchin to hit da switches
crawlin ova train tracks avoidin all ditches


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

Anotha throwback


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

ramjet350 said:


> Anotha throwback


:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

lowbikeon20z said:


>


 im moving so i need it gone. i want 1000 nothing less .... text me at 954 483 6909 or call me at 954 967 5606 betweeb 8-5 ask for sneek


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

I still got my lincoln for sale....let me know...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2863964535.html


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/326547-1995-caprice.html For sale or trade and it comes with an extra Frame.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


I havent seen that in a long time


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Let me know for sale......


----------



## Luv2cruz (Feb 27, 2012)

I' am looking to buy a hydraulic set up comple or close to it and some 13s if u got that for sale please pm me thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

[h=6]














The first annual Palm Classic Car and Bike Show is on Friday 3/2/2012 Starting at 7pm until 11pm . There will be many classes to enter with cash payouts for the winners! Bring out your rides and show them off , Registration is $35.00 and begins at 4:30pm until 8pm. Many vehicle classes varying from Lowriders , hot rods, street classics and more. The Bikes have a lot of classes as well custom bike, sportbike, touring bike, harley-davidson classes, vintage and many more. Come join RoadRage Magazine and Food Truck Invasion team for a family festivity. There will be food trucks there offering many different foods. We hope to see you guys there to make the First Palm Classic a memorable one![/h]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE O........................


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

Grand Hustle might be up for sale or trade LMK , open for lowrider,donk,classic or 26' or 28' for 2006 f150 call or text 786-539-7030


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SIR PIZZA KENDALL HANG OUT THIS SATURDAY 120TH STREET


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> DOUBLE O........................


:thumbsup:


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

:fool2:


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

:roflmao:


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

BEFORE............. AFTER COMIN SOON


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>



NOW THAT'S AN ASS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

tommorow..............


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

shit gonna be crazy


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Parece una cocina Colombiana!lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> Parece una cocina Colombiana!lol


It is..............:roflmao:


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> tommorow..............


Whos going tonight?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ramjet350 said:


> Whos going tonight?


I'll be there center row 10


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Who's going to the car show in Hialeah this Friday?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

looking for a 78-80 monte hood


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

need a chroming connect anyone? will appreciate it thanks..also have a 94 big body super clean rebuilt motor and tranny white hart top /blue leather a/c blows cold $2500 firm


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

rollin-orange said:


> Who's going to the car show in Hialeah this Friday?


where in Hialeah is it?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Palm ave And 6 street. The flyer was posted on the prior page


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

rollin-orange said:


> Palm ave And 6 street. The flyer was posted on the prior page


I havnt seen a flyer for this. Let me know day and time please. Thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

*The first annual Palm Classic Car and Bike Show is on Friday 3/2/2012 Starting at 7pm until 11pm . There will be many classes to enter with cash payouts for the winners! Bring out your rides and show them off , Registration is $35.00 and begins at 4:30pm until 8pm. Many vehicle classes varying from Lowriders , hot rods, street classics and more. The Bikes have a lot of classes as well custom bike, sportbike, touring bike, harley-davidson classes, vintage and many more. Come join RoadRage Magazine and the Food Truck Invasion team for a family festivity. There will be food trucks there offering many different foods. We hope to see you guys there to make the First Palm Classic a memorable one!*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool videos Carlos...Viva La Lows!


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

[h=6]














Tonight is the night! The Palm Classic Car and Bike Show begins at 7pm until 11pm . There will be many classes to enter with cash payouts for the winners! Bring out your rides and show them off , Registration is $35.00 and begins at 4:30pm until 8pm. Many vehicle classes varying from Lowriders , Hot Rods, Street Classics, Muscle Cars and more. The Bikes h
ave a lot of classes as well Custom Bike, Sport Bike, Touring Bike, Harley-Davidson classes, Vintage and many more. Come join RoadRage Magazine and The Food Truck Invasion for a family festivity. Check out the list below to see what food trucks will be there each night. We hope to see you guys there to make the First Palm Classic a memorable one! The Art on Palm show is on Saturday from 7pm-11pm come check out what we have to offer!

Location: Palm Avenue between Okeechobee Road & 6th Street

Food Truck List below:

Friday, March 2nd from 7p-11p

Arepabox
Burger Culture
Cuban Cube
Cheeseme
Chef on 4 Wheels
Che Grill
The Germans
Kona Ice
La Nostra Pizza
Los Chamos
Meatballs & ETC.
Mena’s Sweet Treats
Pardo’s Grill
Pincho Factory
Rebel Grill
Rey de Las Fritas
Snow Caps
Taco Fresh

Saturday, March 3rd

BITE Gastrotruck
Boba Station
Chamos on Wheels
Che Grill
Cold Stone Creamery
Grill Master Cafe
Guisseppe’s Itailan Sausage
Kona Ice
Miami Angels
Miami Spice Grill
Mojo on the Go
Mr Chimi
Mr Good Stuff
Ms Cheezious
Nacho Mama’s Mexican Grill
Porkalicious
Real Chill
Rebel Grill
Top Fries[/h]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

RoadRageMag said:


> *
> View attachment 444938
> View attachment 444939
> 
> ...


frank originals will be there


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

Still selling the lincoln...let me know....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Can't believe no other low riders went to the show in Hialeah.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

things like that you have to start promoting like a month in advance so the word gets out .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SIR PIZZA KENDALL TONIGHT , GETS PACKED OUT THERE .


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


nice pics homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

slash said:


> nice pics homie


not bad rite , I do my thing sometimes . I would like to learn how to photoshop and edit the pics . 

sir pizza kendall tonight come threw . taking a couple cars out there .


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHICO305 said:


> :drama:


loko did you get the car back?? I have some billet polish waiting for you and a fuse !! lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'M SELLING 2 BRAND NEW NEW USED SCHUCMACHER 1072 MULTI CHARGERS FOR $400 FOR BOTH LOCAL PICK-UP ONLY OR THE OUT OF TOWN BUYER PAYS SHIPPING ON TOP OF THE $400.I WILL ALSO SEPARATE.:nicoderm: LMK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> I'M SELLING 2 BRAND NEW NEW USED SCHUCMACHER 1072 MULTI CHARGERS FOR $400 FOR BOTH LOCAL PICK-UP ONLY OR THE OUT OF TOWN BUYER PAYS SHIPPING ON TOP OF THE $400.I WILL ALSO SEPARATE.:nicoderm: LMK



Where are you located?


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

I got a 1980 cutlass for sale in south carolina 5000 or trade for big body


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hoppos Hydraulics Central FL Distributors in DA HOUSE!!! Hit us up on your orders MIA riders! Great deals on complete setups and parts! Check us out!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Some Pics from Friday nites show Art on Palm in Hialeah.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Pictures from todays Downtown Hollywood...............


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Cruising on a Sunday afternoon, 25st Riders & USO Miami.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Just wanted to share these.


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

sneekone said:


> im moving so i need it gone. i want 1000 nothing less .... text me at 954 483 6909 or call me at 954 967 5606 betweeb 8-5 ask for sneek


that all is done to it. does it have engine and trans


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

rollin-orange said:


> Some Pics from Friday nites show Art on Palm in Hialeah.


DAMN!! LAST TIME I SAW THIS TRUCK WAS AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW BACK IN 2006.


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Uso & 25st riders keeping the game a live !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Mia84regal said:


> Uso & 25st riders keeping the game a live !


respect, were its due! USO and 25street are repping big time! soon ya'll wont be the only ones. but deffinately both clubs keep doin what ya'll are doing!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

forsale 10,gran obo let me no 786-380-6468 call or tex
1975 chevy vert


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you sell me the girll


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Da Beast21 said:


> Can you sell me the girll


HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOOL!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HAPPY B DAY...............SAM


----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank u


----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

I HAVE A 1967 IMPALA FOR SALE...ITS 4DOOR,HARD TOP,HAS A 283 ENGINE WITH A 2SPEED POWER GLIDE TRANNY,IT RUNS,HAS A COMPLETE INTERIOR,NEEDS BODY WORK AND PAINT JOB...ASKING 5,000 O.B.O...NEEDS TO GO ASAP......HIT ME UP AT 786 298 3840 OR TEXT ME AT ANY TIME(ALEX)


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> HAPPY B DAY...............SAM



Awww shit happy bday unle Sam


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

i need to hit up the shows out there soon!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> Cruising on a Sunday afternoon, 25st Riders & USO Miami.


nice pics


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

IMG]http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll146/KYARASANTIAGO16/IMG00105-20120302-1159-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> Just wanted to share these.


not a big fan of big rims on classics, especially big wires.. but this bitch is sexy as fuck!


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

FOR SAlE PM ME FOR INFO OR CAll)786)250-9698 RUDY THANKS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

slash said:


>


Thanks for the pics they look really good as usual .


----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)

looking for 5x5 22's perferably staggered or i would like bellagios as well..hit me up here or on my cell 786-527-0523


----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)

i have some really clean staggered billet 20's i might be interested in trading.they are 5x5 and 5x4.75 patterns with new michelin tires on them


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

How much for the whole truck ??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

PERFECT WEATHER FOR A CRUISE


----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)

not looking to sell just looking to switch up wheels...anything around your way in a 5x5 pattern? im open to styles..also if you really like the truck, pm me an offer. its really clean inside and out


----------



## Sprite (Dec 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


best pic i seen all day


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

setup of the month


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> PERFECT WEATHER FOR A CRUISE


:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

sold the 75chevy vert today sorry guys


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

slash said:


> setup of the month


wtf


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Does any one know a place I can fix a convertable top for my 66 impala I try Rangers but they say they don't work with old cars..


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> Does any one know a place I can fix a convertable top for my 66 impala I try Rangers but they say they don't work with old cars..


CHICO from MAJESTICS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fleetwood88 said:


> Does any one know a place I can fix a convertable top for my 66 impala I try Rangers but they say they don't work with old cars..


786 426 1677 joey


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Ok Thank you


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

*L**O**Oking t**O trade **Or se**L**L pm me Or ca**L**L 7862509698 w0rst i can say is n0*


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

[h=6][/h] [h=6]







[/h] [h=6]Tonight from 5:30-11:00pm food trucks will be gathered up at Tropical Park for Wheels & Meals hosted by RoadRage Magazine & The Food Truck Invasion Team. The hangout will be in the stadium parking lot in the back. Bring out your motorcycles and show them off. Bring out all the hot rods, lowriders, donks, tuners, trucks and more. Come check out the food trucks and have a great time with the family. This is a legit hangout no cop trouble, there is music spinning get ready to eat and enjoy all the custom rides in the spot. Hope to see you guys out there.[/h] 

[h=6]Food Truck Lineup for this week

Arepabox (First time at Wheels & Meals)
Che Grill
Cheeseme
Cheeseburger Baby (Food Truck Invasion debut)
Cold Stone Creamery
Coolhaus
Dolce Gourmet Cupcakes
Fire Food (Food Truck Invasion debut)
Fish Box
Grill Master Cafe
Kitchen Kabab
Mangia Mia (First time at Wheels & Meals)
Meatballs & ETC
Monster Burgers
Moty's Grill (First time at Wheels & Meals)
Ms Cheezious
Nananina's Truck (Food Truck Invasion debut)
Overload Extreme
Pardo's Grill
Rebel Grill
Rey de Las Fritas
Rolling Stove
Sugar Yummy Mama[/h]


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

dam Thats alot of sexy asss!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Tyler street has never looked so good


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Need some Adjustable Trailing Arms who got em in stock ?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my new 1owner cutlass 87 69,000miles gona last me along time before getting rid of it rims coming soon...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ooohhh weeee that thang looking clean , if you get rid of this one there's something wrong with you!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> ooohhh weeee that thang looking clean , if you get rid of this one there's something wrong with you!!!



thanks fool.....nah this one gonna stay with me for a while o trust me...


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> thanks fool.....nah this one gonna stay with me for a while o trust me...



:facepalm:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> :facepalm:



:rofl:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SIR PIZZA HIALEAH TONIGHT


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be



:worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


:thumbsup: its commin out real nice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

6500 or trade for a clean daily car or truck. Pm me with offers


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbsup::roflmao:


BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BADASS VIDEO HOMIE.YOUR CAR HAS BEEN WORKIN FOR YEARS.NOW IT'S SUPER CLEAN AND STILL WORKIN MAD PROPS.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


:run::boink:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


BIG DOG STATUS.....GREAT JOB:yes:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my new 1owner cutlass 87 69,000miles gona last me along time before getting rid of it rims coming soon...


LOL I GIVE IT BOUT 2 MONTHS BEFORE YOU GET RID OF IT....(CLEAN)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice!! I wish I had tha kind of room to work in :yessad:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


DE PINGA LOKO THAT BITCH HARD BOI!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


bad as fuk!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be



DAMN THATS A BAD ASS RIDE.IT GAVE ME CHILLS


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be



:thumbsup:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


:thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Changed timing chain, eliminated electronic carb and went with new vaccum advanced distributor, edlebrock carb, some chrome valve covers, a nice chrome air cleaner on the Ham Sandwich... Now I got a good running, clean daily driver... Can't wait for my Regal to come home though... That really where I want to invest my time and money.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO (Aug 27, 2006)

Selling 4 CCE Fatboy pumps barely used they were supposed to go in a car that never got done. $250 for each or I'll sell all 4 together for $850 There are more pics if you wanna see more. PM me for more details.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know a place in Broward that repairs Sunroofs? Sun Auto Tops in Ft. Lauderdale only installs them.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E-rxt6K0Hog


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E-rxt6K0Hog


:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E-rxt6K0Hog


nica shit looking good props


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> LOL I GIVE IT BOUT 2 MONTHS BEFORE YOU GET RID OF IT....(CLEAN)



wats good danny...thanks fool...gonna stick with this one for a good while


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcbpps8z2mk&list=UUZ-4TK1ti4Eia5SF0gXTECQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> nica shit looking good props


thanks loko


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bad 61 nice come up


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

selling my 1985 cutlass give me a call 786-250-9698 rudy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

still got the 2 13z with brand new tires for sale 120 for both or 70 each lemme kno 305 508 0857 also got some altima front seats for sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

need some lowrider bikes with stereo systems for a commercial pm me


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

[h=6]







SUNDAY 4/1/2012 ROADRAGE MAGAZINE PRESENTS A 70'S CAR AND BIKE SHOW AT PETERSON'S HARLEY DAVIDSON. THEY ARE CELEBRATING 34YEARS IN ACTION AND THIS YEAR THE WHOLE PARTY IS 70'S THEMED, INCLUDING A COSTUME CONTEST FROM THAT ERA ALONGSIDE A CAR & BIKE SHOW CARTED TO YEARS 69-79. iIT'S A FREE CAR & BIKE SHOW WITH AWARDS, SHOW WILL BE FROM 11AM TO 4PM PARKING IS LIMITED!N HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS CELEBRATING WITH US OUT THERE.[/h]


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

cener gold git said:


> View attachment 450489
> selling my 1985 cutlass give me a call 786-250-9698 rudy




nice ,cutlass good luck on the sale:thumbsup:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice line up of lowlows


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my new 1owner cutlass 87 69,000miles gona last me along time before getting rid of it rims coming soon...


That bitch clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I say 2 months then you sale it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


nice pic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


>


Nice pics like always G


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Pictures from the last picnic, by Lunatics.

http://www.lunaticslowriderclub.com/floridashow.htm


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Nice pics like always G


:nicoderm:


----------



## chichi on 13 (May 6, 2008)

for sale frame is fully raped 4 link paint bully and frame new muffers rearend also done with a 4 pump set up motor only has 63k on iti live in miami fl let me know


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still Hated said:


> :nicoderm:


What's good big homie!!!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

new toy


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice ride homie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

viejitos miami said:


> nice ride homie


Thanks homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we are world wide viejitos miami fluffin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

chichi on 13 said:


> for sale frame is fully raped 4 link paint bully and frame new muffers rearend also done with a 4 pump set up motor only has 63k on iti live in miami fl let me know


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

lovin it


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Nice pics like always G


thankz homie.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any thing hangouts? shows going on this weekend?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> thankz homie.


:nicoderm:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2863964535.html


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

IMAG0132.jpg (247.0 KB)

Come hang with us this Sunday at our grand opening of 
our barbershop annual carshow.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Blonde Gotti... 95 T.C. sneek peak...another Uso creation!... for the folks who pondering, yes its being built by me.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

And she's getting a set of 14s for the rear, 6's front... nice addition.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> View attachment 451817
> new toy



NICE


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

this sunday our grand opening for our barbershop we are having a carshow....... $15 dollars to register and a chance to win a trophy and a paid vacation to casa marina resort in dominican republic for 4 days and 3 nights plus live dj and the lunch trucks will be there so come hang out with us and celebrate our grand opening.....All car clubs welcome and this is a family event so no problems please....bowtie south will be in the house and exclusive motoring......sponsor by straightpimpin car club.....


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> NICE


Thanks homie needs a lil work but nothing bad


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

tru6lu305 said:


> Blonde Gotti... 95 T.C. sneek peak...another Uso creation!... for the folks who pondering, yes its being built by me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

tru6lu305 said:


> Blonde Gotti... 95 T.C. sneek peak...another Uso creation!... for the folks who pondering, yes its being built by me.


:sprint:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

22" Black Spokes with ok tire $250 call 7864582191


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAKgcPSYrcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Small clip @ Miami Frame Custom 
Camera Man Que La Verga Loco Gt Miami Prez

Check it out


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Time to get CraCCin... U knoooooo 16 switches... 10 batteries not 8 scoopin the other 2 in the morning.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAKgcPSYrcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Small clip @ Miami Frame Custom
> Camera Man Que La Verga Loco Gt Miami Prez
> ...


PREDO PABLO LEON JARAMILLO


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

tru6lu305 said:


> Time to get CraCCin... U knoooooo 16 switches... 10 batteries not 8 scoopin the other 2 in the morning.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

L_NEGRO said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

Lowridergame305 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAKgcPSYrcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Small clip @ Miami Frame Custom
> Camera Man Que La Verga Loco Gt Miami Prez
> ...


 tight work homie


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

good morning everyone... beautiful morning.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TELEMUNDO

http://msnlatino.telemundo.com/entretenimiento/Nitido/photo_gallery/2012-03/east_coast_rider_s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Um0Iz6sXQSQ


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

[/QUOTE] im moving so i need it gone. i want 1000 nothing less .... text or call me at 954 483 6909 ask for sneek


----------



## Unique84 (Feb 25, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> TELEMUNDO
> 
> http://msnlatino.telemundo.com/entretenimiento/Nitido/photo_gallery/2012-03/east_coast_rider_s
> 
> ...


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Leaving my job yesterday I saw a Lowrider being dropped off at U-Pull-it... Why junk your car with rims and adapters? The adapters can be reused, the rims can be spares. Just a thought.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> TELEMUNDO
> 
> http://msnlatino.telemundo.com/entretenimiento/Nitido/photo_gallery/2012-03/east_coast_rider_s


:thumbsup:.....nice.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:h5:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E-rxt6K0Hog


for sale or trade with cash on top 4 more info call 786 597 9827


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:I see they don't call you THE BOSS for nothing!lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> :thumbsup:I see they don't call you THE BOSS for nothing!lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

should be at a junk yard now already been 2 days...









front-spring,cylinders,cup,donot,hoses
rear-spring,cyliner,all hoses,cup welded to rear axle
13x7-one of the wheels have a new tire with 80% tread on it...one of the tires have a bad leaks wheels need to be reseal 
battery rack welded to the trunk 3p/6b
I took out ground dic/switches & cord,train horns,radio,hid's,









I told them to bring a flatbed but w.e. if the wheels didn't came off car should be good for parts...p.s. the motor is good just need a new starter I just didn't care about the car anymore so one she stop starting that was a good reason for me to just junk it. 

*Anyways I dont get on here like that anymore so to all you who im str8 with an still into lolow's yal homies be safe & god bless*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> should be at a junk yard now already been 2 days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks for you, you gonna be missing out


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

e













for sale 40 bucks 786 486 4390 robert


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

monte24 said:


> e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam if i was in miami id buy it off u


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Sucks for you, you gonna be missing out


not really. uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DRòN said:


> not really. uffin:


what they do mah nikka long time no see .


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

JUST OPENED 
IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL
786-365-3303 SERGIO

BIG RIMS:
RIMS
TIRES
LIFT KITS
DROP KITS
CUTTING
TUKING

LOWRIDERS:
A-ARMS TOP & BOTTOM REINFORCED 
A-ARMS TOP & BOTTOM MOLDED READY FOR CHROME
ARCHES
RACKS

PAINT & BODY:
KANDY
BASE COAT
PEARL
OUTRAGEOUS
2 TONE


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

28s $4000obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bike is sold


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

monte24 said:


> Bike is sold


:sprint:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> should be at a junk yard now already been 2 days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, was dropped off at U-PULL-IT in Davie on Monday night... The front wheels fell off. it eneded up on a flat bed.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://racepbir.com/events/icalrepeat.detail/2012/03/23/2816/-/super-chevy-show.html


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

tow truck driver didnt knw bot towing spokes in reverse, u know they gna fall off after a while


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> should be at a junk yard now already been 2 days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What.....................dog im sorry you feel that way...but i know whatever direction you take now you will have sucess......:thumbsup:....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> What.....................dog im sorry you feel that way...but i know whatever direction you take now you will have sucess......:thumbsup:....[/QUOTE x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SWIFT said:


>





:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOWER SHOPS................TONIGHT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my bitch


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

OG stretch dyno american made


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my bitch


that's a nice one loko


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my bitch


:fool2: VERY NICE..... :worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that's a nice one loko


thanks o,real soon il be calling you for some staggereds gotta leave on a trip now so il be hitting u up:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> :fool2: VERY NICE..... :worship:



wats good ed thanks fool....gotta c when u come up this way n spend a wkend fool


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Uso chillin at Fud's for our meeting...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Blonde Gotti... getn a lil tlc from Reds Miami...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

tru6lu305 said:


> Uso chillin at Fud's for our meeting...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Any lowruders for sale post them up or pm me thanx


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Sucks for you, you gonna be missing out


Naw im good


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GHOST RIDER said:


> Yup, was dropped off at U-PULL-IT in Davie on Monday night... The front wheels fell off. it eneded up on a flat bed.


I hope nobody got hurt smh I told the bring a flat bed & why its a lowrider


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> tow truck driver didnt knw bot towing spokes in reverse, u know they gna fall off after a while


x2 smh


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Still Hated said:


> What.....................dog im sorry you feel that way...but i know whatever direction you take now you will have sucess......:thumbsup:....


:thumbsup:Thanks ya I learn what and what not to do from the lolo...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Still Hated said:
> 
> 
> > What.....................dog im sorry you feel that way...but i know whatever direction you take now you will have sucess......:thumbsup:....[/QUOTE x2 :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SWIFT said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my bitch


:thumbsup:You going to put her on them fuck you's wheels* Baller*


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

*Any one interested in buying the "Tu Castigo" Ranger
Possibly thinking of parting it out if not. 
LMK*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

tru6lu305 said:


> Blonde Gotti... getn a lil tlc from Reds Miami...


FRANK BACK AGAIN ....NICE


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S or Lowrider Trade plus cash($6000.00)... 90' Lac, a/c, clifford alarm, music, gas shut of switch, new 24's, and everything works... 7862580183 Q... or 3056479420 White Boy


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

viejitos miami said:


> FRANK BACK AGAIN ....NICE


Yeah i had to let Frank put his blessings on her...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE CANDY PURPLE FLIP TO BLACK.4 PUMPS WITH EVERYTHING BUT BATTERIES,BRAND NEW IN THE BOXES 14X7 BLACK SPOKES.NEW PAINT SO STILL NEEDS WETSAND AND BUFF.BLACK LEATHER INT.A/C..PURPLE H.I.D .PM ME FOR ANY INFO..QUARTER PRESIDENTIAL TOP IN BLACK.STILL NEED TO PICK THAT UP FROM THE SHOP......


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> FOR SALE CANDY PURPLE FLIP TO BLACK.4 PUMPS WITH EVERYTHING BUT BATTERIES,BRAND NEW IN THE BOXES 14X7 BLACK SPOKES.NEW PAINT SO STILL NEEDS WETSAND AND BUFF.BLACK LEATHER INT.A/C..PURPLE H.I.D .PM ME FOR ANY INFO..QUARTER PRESIDENTIAL TOP IN BLACK.STILL NEED TO PICK THAT UP FROM THE SHOP......


Damn homie it came out really good


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

..


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

BloodBath said:


> ..


gangsta...


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys what's up. Quick question. What ever happened to the grove night where we use to go and hit switches? Why don't we start it back up? Every time a club does a picnic we fill it up and comes out sick every time there's a hang out everyone shows why not hit the grove again on Saturday nights. Let me know your opinion guys. Thanks


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Anybody doing gold plating ?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

BloodBath said:


> ..


Sick homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Now this is true ridin...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BloodBath said:


> ..



nice.............:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

http://youtu.be/5uMjrsmgfsA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

from 2pm to 10 pm


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> ..


:worship:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BloodBath said:


> ..


Sumn Serious...Respects Willy!:yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Kandy and Chrome is always beautiful!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> http://youtu.be/5uMjrsmgfsA


*that shit still rocks anytime....:worship: yeaaaeeee yeah....*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

1993 - 1996 Cadillac fleetwood back bumper molding for sale ! Super clean ! Holla at me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

any 2 door lacs for sale or bigbodys in the area. Cash in hand for a a car in my price range


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN THE HOUSE.......?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: Shout out the all the Low Riders out there :thumbsup:


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Any opinions on this fellas??



BelairLuis said:


> Guys what's up. Quick question. What ever happened to the grove night where we use to go and hit switches? Why don't we start it back up? Every time a club does a picnic we fill it up and comes out sick every time there's a hang out everyone shows why not hit the grove again on Saturday nights. Let me know your opinion guys. Thanks


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Cops would stop it mad quick and then start to harass.


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Well when we all hit the streets dont cops already mess with us. The reason for the cops I think stopping the grove back in the day was cuz of the fights and all the shit that use to go down. I'm sure that if we dont start anything and keep it cool they wont mess with us. My 2 cents



JUST ME said:


> Cops would stop it mad quick and then start to harass.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all the cops that work the grove now are young rookies they don't even look at the cars .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i think we just chill on these days friday tower shopdavie ?on sat the cuban hangout n on sunday we fine a place to chill? 
we should get all car club pres n have a meeting to fine a good place on sunday LETS GET LOWRIDER BACK IN THE STREETS 
IN MIAMI AND BROWARD LIKE THE OLD DAYS N GIVE SUPPORT ON ANY LOWRIDER TRUCK,BOMB,CLASSIC,EURO LETS STOP 
PLAYING N HATEING ON HOMIES RIDES uffin:i guest?


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Bro I agree the grove useto be so sick but too many problems out there. We should have a huge meet or like he said presidents only and figure a place out. Let's get lowriding back to where it was


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

When is the low lyfe picnic?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

I'm trying to help my homie sell his car. He's looking for $2,600. 1979 Ford Ranchero GT. Any question, just send me a message


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn said:


> I'm trying to help my homie sell his car. He's looking for $2,600. 1979 Ford Ranchero GT. Any question, just send me a message
> View attachment 457727
> View attachment 457728
> View attachment 457729
> ...


take it to the cuban hang out u will sell it fast for that price


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

93brougham said:


> When is the low lyfe picnic?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

*WE NEED TO TRY THE GROVE ONE NIGHT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS. AS LONG WE DONT START BULLSHIT, IT SHOULD STAY COPACETIC.*


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

REPPIN OUT OF HOMESTEAD BABY :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm down with mrsinecle; one night...let see what happens. What about everybody else?


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

JUST ME said:


> I'm down with mrsinecle; one night...let see what happens. What about everybody else?


Im down!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Im Down I want to take my car out


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess our next step is to pick a night out of next month and go! Lets bring the grove back to life guys. I think one of the big complains also we from the resident that live there which was the loud music. So lets not crank it all the way. I think that would draw less attention to use and be left alone. Other than fights and music I dont see why they would even think of messing with us.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

NOT THIS FRIDAY BUT WHAT ABOUT NEXT FRIDAY? GIVES ME TIME TO TALK TO PPL DOWN HERE IN HOMESTEAD AND GET ENOUGH PPL TO RIDE OUT.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

mrsinecle said:


> REPPIN OUT OF HOMESTEAD BABY :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 457881


Looking good my brother...............:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> any 2 door lacs for sale or bigbodys in the area. 1985 all original Food Stamps in hand for a a car in my price range


:facepalm:


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

mrsinecle said:


> NOT THIS FRIDAY BUT WHAT ABOUT NEXT FRIDAY? GIVES ME TIME TO TALK TO PPL DOWN HERE IN HOMESTEAD AND GET ENOUGH PPL TO RIDE OUT.


Next friday sounds good to me.... Lets have everyone repost this over and over again. Let get the ball rolling on this......


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Still Hated said:


> Looking good my brother...............:thumbsup:



THANKS FOR THE LOVE BIG HOMIE. HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD PIMP. :biggrin:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

BelairLuis said:


> Next friday sounds good to me.... Lets have everyone repost this over and over again. Let get the ball rolling on this......


ALL RIGHT SOUNDS LIKE PLAN. COME OUT TO THE SONICS HANGOUT TONIGHT. WE'LL BE OUT THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone have a set of 14's they what to trade for some 13's... hit me up Q! 7862580183... must be driveable with ww's


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm in West Palm Beach and there are a few cars out here that are down to cruise. Some people are down to roll South toward Dade. Where in Dade or Lauderdale is everyone meeting at?


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

floodbrangaz said:


> I'm in West Palm Beach and there are a few cars out here that are down to cruise. Some people are down to roll South toward Dade. Where in Dade or Lauderdale is everyone meeting at?



Yo, that's like a two hour drive to come down here homes. But there is a hangout in Davie, a couple in hialeah, a couple in Miami, and two down here where I'm at.


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

mrsinecle said:


> Yo, that's like a two hour drive to come down here homes. But there is a hangout in Davie, a couple in hialeah, a couple in Miami, and two down here where I'm at.


Thats true.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

mrsinecle said:


> *WE NEED TO TRY THE GROVE ONE NIGHT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS. AS LONG WE DONT START BULLSHIT, IT SHOULD STAY COPACETIC.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

BelairLuis said:


> Next friday sounds good to me.... Lets have everyone repost this over and over again. Let get the ball rolling on this......


plan it on a saturday night its better.


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

just finished lifting and cutting


----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

magnum on 30s i did a few weeks ago


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Well guys just to let you know since its the topic of discussion.I have been in contact with the GM of Cadillac Ranch Bar and Grill here in Kendall and we have been discussing a hangout there and Cadillac Ranch is very interested.If the Grove doesnt work out or you guys like the idea let me know.I have a few ideas like a after picnic party after the yearly Car Club picncs to see how it goes.I have my Brother helping me out with Marketing and Promotions to get this going. I just have been very busy with school but I can't help but share this with you guys.Would love to help Miami Lowriders get together and enjoy our culture.Feel free to write back or call me 305 773 7214 if you have any ideas.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

CHICO305 said:


> plan it on a saturday night its better.


Well next Saturday is the Sir Pizza hangout in kendall, that's why I thought Friday would be better.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

CadillacNick said:


> Well guys just to let you know since its the topic of discussion.I have been in contact with the GM of Cadillac Ranch Bar and Grill here in Kendall and we have been discussing a hangout there and Cadillac Ranch is very interested.If the Grove doesnt work out or you guys like the idea let me know.I have a few ideas like a after picnic party after the yearly Car Club picncs to see how it goes.I have my Brother helping me out with Marketing and Promotions to get this going. I just have been very busy with school but I can't help but share this with you guys.Would love to help Miami Lowriders get together and enjoy our culture.Feel free to write back or call me 305 773 7214 if you have any ideas.


That's good, keep us updated. If there is anyway I can help, let me know


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn....I move away and now there's hangouts all over the damn place...looking good ....


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Still Hated said:


> Damn....I move away and now there's hangouts all over the damn place...looking good ....


*gotta make the lowrider lifestyle strong. u gotta come down here my ninja!!! *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

CadillacNick said:


> Well guys just to let you know since its the topic of discussion.I have been in contact with the GM of Cadillac Ranch Bar and Grill here in Kendall and we have been discussing a hangout there and Cadillac Ranch is very interested.If the Grove doesnt work out or you guys like the idea let me know.I have a few ideas like a after picnic party after the yearly Car Club picncs to see how it goes.I have my Brother helping me out with Marketing and Promotions to get this going. I just have been very busy with school but I can't help but share this with you guys.Would love to help Miami Lowriders get together and enjoy our culture.Feel free to write back or call me 305 773 7214 if you have any ideas.


That sound great we probably get a discount on food lol jk but I'm looking foward to it I finally can take my two cars out


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

This sounds like a good idea to try it out and I have herd the place is pretty good also n as for the grove hang out I say Saturdays would be a better day but let's try and make them happen have more spots to hang outand stuff


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> Well next Saturday is the Sir Pizza hangout in kendall, that's why I thought Friday would be better.


yeah, ur rite. but doesn't that end like around 10:00 or 10:30. back then the grove started after 11:00 thats when it got good.if its posted for friday most people
work early the next day. so i think its better on saturday night. wheather if its the next saturday or the following doesn't matter to me am down:thumbsup:. besides most people r getting there cars ready for the picnic. so dont know now the out come gonna turn out. and some of us need to start bringing them cars out and stop babysitting them. just my opinion.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHICO305 said:


> yeah, ur rite. but doesn't that end like around 10:00 or 10:30. back then the grove started after 11:00 thats when it got good.if its posted for friday most people
> work early the next day. so i think its better on saturday night. wheather if its the next saturday or the following doesn't matter to me am down:thumbsup:. besides most people r getting there cars ready for the picnic. so dont know now the out come gonna turn out. and some of us need to start bringing them cars out and stop babysitting them. just my opinion.


put the drink down nikka


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> put the drink down nikka


u already know how we do it loko:drama:


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the Saturday night idea also. I got 2 companies and they take up too much time from me until Sat night. Let me know when you guys wanna start heading down that way already so I can be there supporting the Lows as well.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

CHICO305 said:


> yeah, ur rite. but doesn't that end like around 10:00 or 10:30. back then the grove started after 11:00 thats when it got good.if its posted for friday most people
> work early the next day. so i think its better on saturday night. wheather if its the next saturday or the following doesn't matter to me am down:thumbsup:. besides most people r getting there cars ready for the picnic. so dont know now the out come gonna turn out. and some of us need to start bringing them cars out and stop babysitting them. just my opinion.


THAT'S A BETTER IDEA, WE CAN RIDE OUT AFTER THE HANGOUT SATURDAY NIGHT. WE CAN ALL MEET UP AT SIR PIZZAS. I LIKE THAT IDEA NICA. LET'S DO IT LIKE THAT.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> THAT'S A BETTER IDEA, WE CAN RIDE OUT AFTER THE HANGOUT SATURDAY NIGHT. WE CAN ALL MEET UP AT SIR PIZZAS. I LIKE THAT IDEA NICA. LET'S DO IT LIKE THAT.


sounds good then.:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

mrsinecle said:


> *gotta make the lowrider lifestyle strong. u gotta come down here my ninja!!! *


I am,,.....just as soon as i get the caddy from the painter....:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

lalo22 said:


> This sounds like a good idea to try it out and I have herd the place is pretty good also n as for the grove hang out I say Saturdays would be a better day but let's try and make them happen have more spots to hang outand stuff


LALO.......................................


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

Still Hated said:


> LALO.......................................


What up Steve it's been a while brotha how u been? U coming down for the Low Lyfe picnic?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CHICO305 said:


> yeah, ur rite. but doesn't that end like around 10:00 or 10:30. back then the grove started after 11:00 thats when it got good.if its posted for friday most people
> work early the next day. so i think its better on saturday night. wheather if its the next saturday or the following doesn't matter to me am down:thumbsup:. besides most people r getting there cars ready for the picnic. so dont know now the out come gonna turn out. and some of us need to start bringing them cars out and stop babysitting them. just my opinion.


:roflmao:


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:shh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> Well guys just to let you know since its the topic of discussion.I have been in contact with the GM of Cadillac Ranch Bar and Grill here in Kendall and we have been discussing a hangout there and Cadillac Ranch is very interested.If the Grove doesnt work out or you guys like the idea let me know.I have a few ideas like a after picnic party after the yearly Car Club picncs to see how it goes.I have my Brother helping me out with Marketing and Promotions to get this going. I just have been very busy with school but I can't help but share this with you guys.Would love to help Miami Lowriders get together and enjoy our culture.Feel free to write back or call me 305 773 7214 if you have any ideas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... 13's with tires... or trade for some 14's with tires same condition... 7862580183 Q!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

got these 2 13s with brand new tires still for sale non of the offers finally went through... 100 bucks takes em


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

wanna trade 14's for nice 15" stock wheels with whitewalls .


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

tru6lu305 said:


> 4/S... 13's with tires... or trade for some 14's with tires same condition... 7862580183 Q!


:wow: frrraaa...:run:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

lalo22 said:


> What up Steve it's been a while brotha how u been? U coming down for the Low Lyfe picnic?


Im trying.........:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

8]




























FOR SALE CANDY PURPLE FLIP TO BLACK.4 PUMPS WITH EVERYTHING BUT BATTERIES,BRAND NEW IN THE BOXES 14X7 BLACK SPOKES.NEW PAINT SO STILL NEEDS WETSAND AND BUFF.BLACK LEATHER INT.A/C..PURPLE H.I.D .PM ME FOR ANY INFO..QUARTER PRESIDENTIAL TOP IN BLACK.STILL NEED TO PICK THAT UP FROM THE SHOP......[/QUOTE]


----------



## just a person (Apr 1, 2012)

$300 dont email me unless you have it. i will not respond to any instant messages on this website either, PLEASE EMAIL ME, not taking a penny less yes it works just needs to be installed in a car!
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

Still Hated said:


> Im trying.........:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Lookin good O..............:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Uso chillin at the Air Kolors grand opening...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

New rim candy, my lincoln chips i just got... off to gold plating.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

does anybody have drag blocks for sale...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


CULO.......................


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

tru6lu305 said:


> Uso chillin at the Air Kolors grand opening...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

4SALE
PITBULL PUPS
4WEEKS OLD
305-879-6570
ready in a couple weeks


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## opalocka creepin (Apr 3, 2012)

:rimshot: BACK WITH A VENGEANCE


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

If anyone needs to be tow anywhere dont matter city or state lmk call me at 786 539 7030


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> i think we just chill on these days friday tower shopdavie ?on sat the cuban hangout n on sunday we fine a place to chill?
> we should get all car club pres n have a meeting to fine a good place on sunday LETS GET LOWRIDER BACK IN THE STREETS
> IN MIAMI AND BROWARD LIKE THE OLD DAYS N GIVE SUPPORT ON ANY LOWRIDER TRUCK,BOMB,CLASSIC,EURO LETS STOP
> PLAYING N HATEING ON HOMIES RIDES uffin:i guest?



:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody want to ride out Sir Pizza this Saturday. I am heading out from North East Dade.


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

STOCK,NOT CUT..$4500


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SETUP 600


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

14x7 new in box 500


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

DAMN, WISH I HAD THE $500. THEY LOOK NICE HOMIE.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... Everything, hit me up, hmmm but i got these to... new 14's 185 75 14 cooper tires. $900.00 7862580183 Q!


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

The Linc is F/S if the price right...


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

View attachment 460693

Saturday 5/5/2012 from 5:30pm until midnight Food truck invasion and RoadRage Magazine present wheels & Meals Cinco De Mayo. Show is open to all vehicles over $ 500.00 in CASH payouts. Antiques, hot rods, vw's, mopars, lowriders, donks, bubbles, boxes, import tuners, trucks, choppers, harley's,sportbikes and everything with a motor! There will be a:
lowrider hop off
SPL sound competition
Hot pepper eating Contest
Taco eating Contest
Kiddie Area
Piñatas Contest
Mechanical Bull Riding contest
Mexican Arts & Crafts 
and Mexican style food trucks.

It will be held at tropical park in the equestrian center by santas enchanted forest. Pre ticket sales available for $6.00 or day of show $12.00
Vehicle pre-registration $20.00 or $35.00 day of show.
For vendor info please call (786)486-8675 or (786)260-2682


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Selling 1978 Malibu Header Panel with lights and grill, front bumper, smooth rear bumper and Quarter Extensions. pm for pics


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

god is good godbless all lowrider in miami fl VIEJITOS MIAMI IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a flatbed tow truck if anyone need my services lmk 24/7 also on sundays call me at 786 539 7030


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Can someone post the address to the Sir Pizza hangout this Saturday. Thanks.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

127 ave and 120 street next to Walgreens


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

WHO'S RIDING TO THE GROVE AFTER SIR PIZZAS?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

I might. Thanks fleetwood88.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I might too


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

I MIGHT TO MABY


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> WHO'S RIDING TO THE GROVE AFTER SIR PIZZAS?


am going:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have a bless day to all lowriders in miami fl.....VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




mad props to julio box looks sick, both them bitches got it on lock...mad props to both yall..:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

is any body riding any wher t0 night


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

cener gold git said:


> is any body riding any wher t0 night


I just left the sir pizza it was good


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

viejitos miami said:


> have a bless day to all lowriders in miami fl.....VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN THE HOUSE?


DAMN!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HAPPY EASTER............HOPE YA HAVE A GOOD ONE WITH THE LITTLE ONES.....*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> DAMN!


X9999


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

87 EL CAMINO DOORS SUPER CLEAN $450 FOR BOTH AND 87 ELCAMINO HEADER PANEL WITH LIGHTS,BEZEL,GRILL COMPLETE $250 786-255-0170
AND MAYBE PURPLE KUSH IS FOR SALE, JUST TESTING WATERS ??? DONT LEAVE ME MESSAGES ON HERE JUST CALL OR TEXT ME I DONT COME ON THIS SHIT THAT MUCH NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get some batteries i need 8 ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


I heard u picked this up wish i could have scooped those 14s for my 65 vert nice ride though


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fish65 said:


> I heard u picked this up wish i could have scooped those 14s for my 65 vert nice ride though


For your car I would just buy new wheels , everything else is fresh n clean . let me know and I'll get you a price on some wheels . maybe you want to do some color matching spokes or dish .


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TUESDAY BUMP


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I need to re wire my brake light on my 67 does any one know a place or some one that could do it


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> For your car I would just buy new wheels , everything else is fresh n clean . let me know and I'll get you a price on some wheels . maybe you want to do some color matching spokes or dish .


Yeah i know but just wanted to put something on for now till my funds get better. thanks though cant wait to c what u gonna do to this one


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Chulow said:


> Anyone know where i can get some batteries i need 8 ...


call wily #786-597-7886


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> TUESDAY BUMP


L CAPO


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

NM passing threw GT up


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT...

[url]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html
A[/URL]LSO HAVE SOME CHROME GOODIES FOR SALE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

caddyboy said:


> CHECK IT OUT...
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html
> ALSO HAVE SOME CHROME GOODIES FOR SALE


looks nice......


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

caddyboy said:


> CHECK IT OUT...
> 
> [url]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html
> A[/URL]LSO HAVE SOME CHROME GOODIES FOR SALE


Nice good luck on your sale


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

DAMN CUZ


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

for sale 4 1/2 ton brand new also have chrome 6inch cylinders new never been used make offer payed $260 week ago just for the springs lmk if interested and serious..


----------



## Rickyrzg (Jan 27, 2011)

Caddyboy hes my #9548711295 i got $150 for the spring lmk what u think


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

Chulow said:


> Anyone know where i can get some batteries i need 8 ...[/QUOTE]i work at interstate battery...who ever needs some lmk..got new and used......highest cca is 950,2 year guaranteed.....i can deliver also


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

EXECUTION said:


>


nice but d question is does it hop :dunno: yet cuz daddy is coming 4 da azz


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> nice but d question is does it hop :dunno: yet cuz daddy is coming 4 da azz


It's coming, but gotta wait patiently it's getting redone all over once again....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

EXECUTION said:


> It's coming, but gotta wait patiently it's getting redone all over once again....


last year u said 6 mon. :dunno:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

bloodbath aka d baddes vert aka king of d streets aka we d best is getthing redone u yes adding triangus to d paint job


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

6,7,8 months a year it don't matter I've always been one to be on top of my shit while I've waiting for others to come out, so I'm taking my time and your right bloodbath is the baddest vert hopper but my shit undefeated in the show circuit so I guess we both got badass verts,....I really ain't gonna sit here and talk shit or brag about my shit I'll just let my car speak for itself like it has been doing ..... And what does triangus mean ?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

(TRIANGLEs ) undefeated in d show circuit :dunno:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok Dale


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

still wating 4 ur big body 2 servme... jaja


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> still wating 4 ur big body 2 servme... jaja


And since when was the bigbody gonna be a hopper or should I say gonna hop against u? And let me get something straight I'm building my shit for me not for u or no1 else and as for the regal win or loose I'll just be glad with whatever my thing is to do what I've been doing for years and that's lowride


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

93brougham
*EXECUTION+*
:wave:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

To all my lowriders people any one who needs to tow there lolo or any other car,van or truck lmk my flatbed is ready to go 786 539 7030


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> still wating 4 ur big body 2 servme... jaja


:nicoderm::nicoderm:.......


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ANYBODY HAVE THE LINK TO OUTARGEOUS PAINT COLOR CHART?
I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT THANKS!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

EXECUTION said:


> And since when was the bigbody gonna be a hopper or should I say gonna hop against u? And let me get something straight I'm building my shit for me not for u or no1 else and as for the regal win or loose I'll just be glad with whatever my thing is to do what I've been doing for years and that's lowride


 Last year when u where leaving d g.t picnic one of my boys told u to hop da shit and u sead(whit attitud n 6mth)then u be talking shit w/clients,friends and family members 4 nothing.just show me what u made of.if you say your as good as u say u r then hop.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

dont b all talk n show the action :dunno:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm:.......


 i see u pleya


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

*Car Show*

*Kruisin Krome**
CAR, TRUCK & MOTORCYCLE SHOW, LOWRIDERS, DONKS*:thumbsup:
















Your ride never backs down from a challenge? Prove it!
Sunday, April 22, 2012
8:00 A.M. – 4:00 P.M.

TO REGISTER YOUR RIDE, PLEASE CALL 305.222.4600 EXT. 4606

Pre-registration fee: $20.00
On-site Registration fee, after 4-8-12: $25.00
Admission for spectators is FREE!

CASH PRIZES | AWARDS | ENTERTAINMENT | VENDORS | BIKINI CONTEST
SPECIAL ROOM RATES

FOR VENDING AND SPONSORSHIP OPPORTUNITIES, PLEASE CALL 305.222.4600, EXT. 4641

Location: Miccosukee Resort & Gaming
Address: 500 S.W. 177th Avenue, Miami, FL 33194
Tel: 305.222.4600, Toll-Free: 877.242.6464

5 miles west of the Florida Turnpike, on S.W. 8th Street (Tamiami Trail) & Krome Avenue in Miami, Florida


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> Last year when u where leaving d g.t picnic one of my boys told u to hop da shit and u sead(whit attitud n 6mth)then u be talking shit w/clients,friends and family members 4 nothing.just show me what u made of.if you say your as good as u say u r then hop.


First off all the only reason I Said what I said with attitude because your whole club sat there given me the signal to hop when i was driveing away and u all know my car ain't no hopper, and who I talk shit with about u guys ? A matter of fact a bunch of people came to me telling me how u guys talk alot of shit about me and my car so ain't that funny how there's 2 sides to the story but in the end of the day I don't hang out with no 1 for that reason cuz of all the fake ass ****** there is out there....


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> dont b all talk n show the action :dunno:


I've never been all talk , I've always showed action with my car So h must be talking of other people


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


> First off all the only reason I Said what I said with attitude because your whole club sat there given me the signal to hop when i was driveing away and u all know my car ain't no hopper, and who I talk shit with about u guys ? A matter of fact a bunch of people came to me telling me how u guys talk alot of shit about me and my car so ain't that funny how there's 2 sides to the story but in the end of the day I don't hang out with no 1 for that reason cuz of all the fake ass ****** there is out there....


your shit just ugly. my shit would beat you in any show, and the im going to drag the bumper on your ass. :inout:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

EXECUTION said:


> First off all the only reason I Said what I said with attitude because your whole club sat there given me the signal to hop when i was driveing away and u all know my car ain't no hopper, and who I talk shit with about u guys ? A matter of fact a bunch of people came to me telling me how u guys talk alot of shit about me and my car so ain't that funny how there's 2 sides to the story but in the end of the day I don't hang out with no 1 for that reason cuz of all the fake ass ****** there is out there....


QUOTE(Isaid what i said whit attitude because your whole club ) Quote(a matter of fac a bunch of people came to me telling me how u guys C.A talk a lot of shit about me and my car) QUote(ive never been all talk.Ive always showd action whit my car so i must be talking of other evo):facepalm:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

UR title VS BLOODBATH (ur LIKE):dunno:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SO u dont like C.A ******. IS cool is about den cars anyways :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

caddyboy said:


> CHECK IT OUT...
> 
> [URL]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html
> A[/URL]LSO HAVE SOME CHROME GOODIES FOR SALE


damn homie u live like 5 houses down from me, was wondering whos lac that was, and i see the black g-body at your crib a few times.


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow i dont really post anything in this post but people should be happy that people still build, and roll in lowriders not just talk shit about each other.. Know who you are and be proud of it unless you have way to much time on your hands to sit there and talk shit..


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

machine said:


> Wow i dont really post anything in this post but people should be happy that people still build, and roll in lowriders not just talk shit about each other.. Know who you are and be proud of it unless you have way to much time on your hands to sit there and talk shit..


X2 Y dose it matter if it hopes or not we are all doing the Lowrider movement and just be proud of it and just build our cars


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


>



Shorty que bola ***** u lost fool


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

CHICO305 said:


> :drama:


x2 nica


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

machine said:


> Wow i dont really post anything in this post but people should be happy that people still build, and roll in lowriders not just talk shit about each other.. Know who you are and be proud of it unless you have way to much time on your hands to sit there and talk shit..


:yes:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

HeartBraker79 said:


> X2 Y dose it matter if it hopes or not we are all doing the Lowrider movement and just be proud of it and just build our cars


 we are talking about building cars not fighting u boy say that he is d best probe is part of d lowrider movement :dunno:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> we are talking about building cars not fighting u boy say that he is d best probe is part of d lowrider movement :dunno:


So now the other rumor is that I think I'm the best lol u no what homie I'm going back to taking care of my family and working on my cars what I've always done cuz I ain't got no more time for this kinda shit.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


> So now the other rumor is that I think I'm the best lol u no what homie I'm going back to taking care of my family and working on my cars what I've always done cuz I ain't got no more time for this kinda shit.....





L_NEGRO said:


> we are talking about building cars not fighting u boy say that he is d best probe is part of d lowrider movement :dunno:


I wanna be ballin like both of you..................:thumbsup:.....im still a ROOKIE.....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be


uffin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> I wanna be ballin like both of you..................:thumbsup:.....im still a ROOKIE.....


 THIS YEAR MVP:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> bloodbath aka d baddes vert aka king of d streets aka we d best is getthing redone u yes adding triangus to d paint job


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> your shit just ugly. my shit would beat you in any show, and the im going to drag the bumper on your ass.
> :inout:


 LMFAO :roflmao::run:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

caddyboy said:


> LMFAO :roflmao::run:


What the fuck u laughing at when just the other day your dick pulling ass was all over my car u big goof , y don't u get off this site and do something with your life with your none car ass,... I thought u said infront of my lady that plz I don't want any problems the day we met up at the park and then u come hear and get into to shit that dont concern u, y dont u go to dr and check your self out to see if h still get seegers I bring me the results alright baby boy


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

also for sale have allot more parts if anyone interested lmk


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

EXECUTION said:


> What the fuck u laughing at when just the other day your dick pulling ass was all over my car u big goof , y don't u get off this site and do something with your life with your none car ass,... I thought u said infront of my lady that plz I don't want any problems the day we met up at the park and then u come hear and get into to shit that dont concern u, y dont u go to dr and check your self out to see if h still get seegers I bring me the results alright baby boy


I NEVER BACK DOWN OK PUSSY BOY GO TAKE CARE OF MY LEFT OVERS YOU SLOPPY ASS *****...YOU JUST CRYING BECAUSE THE TRUTH IS OUT EVERYONE KNOWS YOUR A OLD VIEJO THAT WAS ALWAYS /STILL TALKING SHIT BOUT EVERYONE AND NOW YOUR ON BLAST HAVE FUN FUCK BOY.. peas out quit puting MAKE UP ON THAT PEACE OF SHIT REGAL YOU CALL A SHOW CAR.CANT EVEN HIT A SWITCH IT MIGHT FALL APART.:roflmao:LMK IF YOU NEED PARTS FOR THAT BUCK IT YOU CALL A CADILLAC.... GOD BLESS YOU ALL... IM OUT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

caddyboy said:


> I NEVER BACK DOWN OK PUSSY BOY GO TAKE CARE OF MY LEFT OVERS YOU SLOPPY ASS *****...YOU JUST CRYING BECAUSE THE TRUTH IS OUT EVERYONE KNOWS YOUR A OLD VIEJO THAT WAS ALWAYS /STILL TALKING SHIT BOUT EVERYONE AND NOW YOUR ON BLAST HAVE FUN FUCK BOY.. peas out quit puting MAKE UP ON THAT PEACE OF SHIT REGAL YOU CALL A SHOW CAR.CANT EVEN HIT A SWITCH IT MIGHT FALL APART.:roflmao:LMK IF YOU NEED PARTS FOR THAT BUCK IT YOU
> CALL A CADILLAC.... GOD BLESS YOU ALL... IM OUT


U never back down from a fight lmao wish I had a video camara to record your sorry trying to fix your hat to look hard or some shit saying that i aint want no problems d lol but it's good that I have witness to were at my old boys crib when u use to dental floss on my shit and now u wanna call it a bucket lmao let me ask u a ? What car exactly have u ever built ???????? That u all up in here tryin to catch some type of fame by running your gums...and u say that I got sloppy seconds ***** me nor noone understand what my lady even say in your Cinderella ass ,... I say it was more go to dr and bring me the results on medical Heath .... Do me that favor buddy..... U Also say the truth has come out , ***** is load mouth ****** like u ,y I choose to hang by myself bang by myself and my thang by my self. Cuz u all are just to worried about the next ***** now that's the truth


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> :thumbsup:


What's bracken steve how u been


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Good talking to you Evil.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

machine said:


> Good talking to you Evil.


Like wise homie


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> Chulow said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where i can get some batteries i need 8 ...[/QUOTE]i work at interstate battery...who ever needs some lmk..got new and used......highest cca is 950,2 year guaranteed.....i can deliver also
> ...


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Atrevido said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

EXECUTION said:


> What's bracken steve how u been


Chillin fool....working....waiting to get my caddy from the painter.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> THIS YEAR MVP:thumbsup:


Who....???...you.....!!!....I'm trying to get to that big dog status and chill with you........


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

13s for sale gold knock offs near NEW tires $350 plus big body stocks.
786 378 3124 txt or call


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:h5:


ROLY ROZAY said:


> :wave:


----------



## UNIQUE94 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Chulow i can get you some for 60 to 70 for 1000 cranking amps. Get with Pete from Unique and look at those he got in the cutlass and let me know how many and when you need them.


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

caddyboy said:


> also for sale have allot more parts if anyone interested lmk


How much? And what other parts you got


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE SOME TOWNCAR STOCKS ?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sparky94 said:


> How much? And what other parts you got



W.E YOU NEED.786 378 3124 LMK


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

trades?cash offers?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> ANYONE HAVE SOME TOWNCAR STOCKS ?


I HAVE FIVE STOCKS FOR A 98 WITH TIRES


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> trades?cash offers?


I got the caddy waiting for you lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

JUST AN OUTHER DAY IN THE LOWRIDER LIFE....................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DIMELOOO
There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

INKSTINCT003
CHICO305
DI,ELOO DIME


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


*woop woop pull over that ASS is too phat*


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

DASH LIGHTS NOT CUTTING ON FOR SPEEDOMETER,FUEL & ODOMETER ON 95 FLEETWOOD...ANYBODY KNOW THE FIX?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Check your fuses.


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

the fuses are good,i pulled the cluster out and made sure everything was plugged in tight then it all cut on.10 seconds later it all dimmed bac off.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

bmc... body control module in the back window under the light... lil black box.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


cener gold git said:


> View attachment 466246


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Gooooood morning Miiiiiiiiaaaami!!!!


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

What up people! Is there any threads for West Palm Beach, Palm Beach county Lowriders? I have searched but have not seen one. Is there anyone on lil in WPB area with Lowriders?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Selling a 93 fleetwood with 100k mile ac word Good txt me for pic im in my phone can't post pic 7866933990


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

STILL FOR SALE MUST GO ASAP EVERYTHING NEGOTIABLE BUT WILL NOT TAKE RIDICULOUS OFFERS SO DON'T WASTE MY TIME JUST NEED ROOM.786 378 3124 WILL PART OUT IF NECESSARY.
[url]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957594013.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957085237.html
[URL="http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html"]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html

[/URL][/URL]


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

How much for them 13s??


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

caddyboy said:


> STILL FOR SALE MUST GO ASAP EVERYTHING NEGOTIABLE BUT WILL NOT TAKE RIDICULOUS OFFERS SO DON'T WASTE MY TIME JUST NEED ROOM.786 378 3124 WILL PART OUT IF NECESSARY.
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957594013.html
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957085237.html


shoot me a pm on the gold trim and pieces for the tail lights, paypal ready


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

fleetwood88 said:


> Selling a 93 fleetwood with 100k mile ac word Good txt me for pic im in my phone can't post pic 7866933990


was up w the gold bumper gaurds and grill ill buy them off of u and send u my og ones if ur gunna sale it lmk


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

WHATS UP MIAMI......
JUST LOOKING FOR SOME RED 13X7
IF ANYBODY HAS SOME FOR SALE PLEASE PM ME
OR POST THEM UP 
IM PAYPAL READY THANKS!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

floodbrangaz said:


> What up people! Is there any threads for West Palm Beach, Palm Beach county Lowriders? I have searched but have not seen one. Is there anyone on lil in WPB area with Lowriders?


i stay in palm beach county and i aint seen any other lowriders there in years except mine :420:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> i stay in palm beach county and i aint seen any other lowriders there in years except mine :420:


There is a few just nobody is cruising. I sent you a pm.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Audiobahn A120001DT amp never used. Selling for $225 obo. 

text if interested 954-778-4303


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

STILL FOR SALE MUST GO ASAP EVERYTHING NEGOTIABLE BUT WILL NOT TAKE RIDICULOUS OFFERS SO DON'T WASTE MY TIME JUST NEED ROOM.786 378 3124 WILL PART OUT IF NECESSARY.OR TRADE FOR A CLEAN WORK TRUCK.NO BUCK ITS IM IN NO NEED OF $ JUST DONE WITH THE LOWRIDER SEEN.
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957594013.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957085237.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Dam, I want to be like you when I grow up.


DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> Dam, I want to be like you when I grow up.


lol I need to bring you my turbo monte model so you can do your thing with it , let me know fam .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone need a good oldschool square waterman dump? .great condition pm me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Rickyrzg (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Rickyrzg (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

anyone watching south beach tow?? :wow:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

G-body parts.

uppers- 120
rear lowers- 100
shocks- 80
calipers- 60
mirrors-60


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> anyone watching south beach tow?? :wow:


repeat loco 

what's up with the taco challenge , I think you thought about it twice ........


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Man i aint trying to go to a hospital homie lmao u tasted a drop of that sauce n u saw how that hit burned , 3 tablespoons lol im straight


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*double oo i cant believe you let the box go.......*


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *double oo i cant believe you let the box go.......*


:yes:*Money Talks*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> :yes:*Money Talks*



:yes: 

more money to hook up the vert.......


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> :yes:
> 
> more money to hook up the vert.......


yours gone yet :nicoderm: If not I wish he'd quit bullshittin :uh:


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Any lowriders out there for sale hit me up


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

THE BOSS!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


THE BOSS!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Now this is what i wana see!!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>



NICE:h5:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats Carlos.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks everyone............:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Selling my Lincoln hit me up 786 436 4109 cheep


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

brand new 15'6'' # 8 hose pair 100.00


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

VERY NICE CARLOS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE WALL....&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> yours gone yet :nicoderm: If not I wish he'd quit bullshittin :uh:[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's gone


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> VERY NICE CARLOS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE WALL....&#55357;&#56397;


:thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Light graphics
















Another one


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Selling my car message me if interesEd oh call me 786 436 4109
Cheep 4500 obo


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

this became a talk show, SMH...:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

lol


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

*Daytons 4 Sale pm me or call me 305-815-0804*






























































never mounted these rims have been sitting in my closet for 3 maybe 4 years,on one the pictures if you c closely the adapter is the dirty i mounted it 2 c if it fit correctly,the other two boxes haven't been opened,the only thing i don't have is the lead hammer but i got the ear that goes around to take off the rim,i need the money thats the reason I'm selling them I'm don't want no less then $ 1,200


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

also selling my 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood $1000-$1,500


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I have a iPhone 4s f/s new on box factory unlock


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

ill let the car go for $1000 and ill throw in the rims for $800 pm me or call me 305-815-0804 i need both gone b4 monday after that it won't b 4 sale any longer


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any one selling 1960-64 impala hit me up


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

check it out everything going.
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2961605716.html
[URL="http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ele/2961621376.html"]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/ele/2961621376.html
[URL="http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2954163884.html"]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2954163884.html
[URL="http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957594013.html"]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957594013.html
[URL="http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957085237.html"]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957085237.html
[URL]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Last chance before everything comes off and goes to Media blasting 5k firm 3054872630 (Danny)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

1993 cadillac fleetwood part out motor tranny interior lights bumpers rag top doors fenders a arms are extended and tops partial wrap bottoms fully raped w.e you need call me for more info negotiate in person not over the fone to busy.786 378 3124 or $3000 obo for the whole car just the car and wheels 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html i have every part for the car and extra


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

Cadiilac_Fleetwood said:


> also selling my 1993 Cadillac Fleetwood $1000-$1,500
> View attachment 469295
> View attachment 469296
> View attachment 469297
> ...


Thanks 4 the wheels d.......


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

trailing arms for big body - $350


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

RIMS SOLD 



david said:


> Thanks 4 the wheels d.......


no problem homie we'll keep in contact,remember wut i told u after d summer if i dnt sell d car ill leave it at d shop


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

MY HOMEBOY WANTS TO BUY A LOWRIDER, DOES ONE KNOW OF ANY FOR SALE? LOOKIN FOR 63-64 IMPALA OR 80-88 G BODY.


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

mrsinecle said:


> MY HOMEBOY WANTS TO BUY A LOWRIDER, DOES ONE KNOW OF ANY FOR SALE? LOOKIN FOR 63-64 IMPALA OR 80-88 G BODY.


Hit me up. I got a cutlass. 4072746226


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

if anyone is interested in getting Grand Hustle LMK i might sell it. call or text at 786
539 7030 or trade


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

How much homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

We need some lowriders for a music video this afternoon. 
The artist used to be a part of the game. He had a fleet on 13" Dayton's and a sick lowrider bike. So it's not just a random person who wants something he knows nothing about. Hit me up if you're interested in having your car in a video. 

3058041331


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Classic-Upholstery-of-Medley-Interiors-By-Joey/291170484285376


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

offtopic but.. any bodyshop owners or whoever needs a 03,04 style lincoln navigator airbag in perfect condition LMK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*Great condition waterman dump forsale...
*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo anyone parting out a 90-92 cadillac brougham i need the front bumper corner fillers.....anyone got them let me know 786-382-4827 text me....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

caddy george probably has them but I can get them new if you can't find them .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

How much O hit me up call me or text me.


DOUBLE-O said:


> caddy george probably has them but I can get them new if you can't find them .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2939973089.html

*still for sale.......* :facepalm:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> caddy george probably has them but I can get them new if you can't find them .


:yes::biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2939973089.html
> 
> *still for sale.......* :facepalm:


i see it still has my old steering wheel..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NICA hit me up fool .


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

HIDs for sale any car $65 not installed also speakers amps subwoofers and more call 7864582191 or 7865544918


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

what up miami if any one need a tow where ever lmk i have a flatbed ready to go just call me at 786 539 7030


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>



*I WANNA TASTE THE RAINBOW* :fool2:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

X99999


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CAR SHOW , THIS SATURDAY APRIL 28 FROM 1TO 5 AT BRIAN PICCOLO PARK.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> CAR SHOW , THIS SATURDAY APRIL 28 FROM 1TO 5 AT BRIAN PICCOLO PARK.


You rolling out to this show? I am thinking about driving down from Palm Beach it might be good.


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Can somebody let me know what the deal is with TowerShoppes? Is it rods or do lowlows cruise out there?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2954163884.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957085237.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2957594013.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2951770126.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2961605716.html.


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Selling my caddy call or text me if interested 786 459 8691...original Arizona car have the title to prove it, 82k original miles, patterned and flaked top, gold leafed and pinstriped, original interior, power door locks seats and windows, factory a/c blows cold $8k obo


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> CAR SHOW , THIS SATURDAY APRIL 28 FROM 1TO 5 AT BRIAN PICCOLO PARK.


A 4 hour show in the heat of the day...............damn...............


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

floodbrangaz said:


> Can somebody let me know what the deal is with TowerShoppes? Is it rods or do lowlows cruise out there?


Its everything.... you dont see to many lowriders... I bring mine out there every couple weeks. It worth going to in my opinion just to be around car builders.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

dayton stamped adapters (all 4 ) - 200$
pistons - 80

pumps - 300$


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

GHOST RIDER said:


> Its everything.... you dont see to many lowriders... I bring mine out there every couple weeks. It worth going to in my opinion just to be around car builders.



I am rolling out there tomorrow. Trying to get more Lowriders to cruise out there from West Palm Beach, Broward and In between!! Sent you a Pm!
Anyone else rolling out there tomorrow?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> dayton stamped adapters (all 4 ) - 200$
> pistons - 80
> 
> pumps - 300$


:inout:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Who ever interested got a compressor for sale only used for 2 months ,pm if interested


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SICK


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> SICK


Thank you sir.


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Lower a-arms 64 impala, reinforced, boxed in and chromed $350 obo....305-778-1136 Miller


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 1993 - 1996 Cadillac fleetwood back bumper molding in perfect shape !!!! For sale ! 

Let me know if interested


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> SICK


That car right there is a bad mofo.... :biggrin:


----------



## grand87prix (Apr 26, 2012)

Any one know of any lowrider shops in fort myers or around the area


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Uso Miami... getting ready for the picnic in N.Carolina... Al and Q tweeking The Great White 75' for the trip...


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> Who ever interested got a compressor for sale only used for 2 months ,pm if interested


For a car or garage?


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

grand87prix said:


> Any one know of any lowrider shops in fort myers or around the area


What are you looking for?? cause there is not much around here..


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

GHOST RIDER said:


> Making "Ham Sandwich" a meal.. lol
> View attachment 472448
> View attachment 472449
> View attachment 472450
> ...


What up man. Good to meet you last night at Towershoppes. I can't believe we were the only Lowriders there. lol


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

*Right before driving to Towershoppes*

Cruised down Towershoppes for the first time yesterday! Trying to get City Cruises going rounding people up who are down to Ride.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

floodbrangaz said:


> Cruised down Towershoppes for the first time yesterday! Trying to get City Cruises going rounding people up who are down to Ride.
> 
> View attachment 472494


Bad ass ride homie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Any want the head liner for a 96 fleet is the one with mirrows in the back seat


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> Bad ass ride homie


Thanks brotha.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

machine said:


> For a car or garage?


Yea homie


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

floodbrangaz said:


> Thanks brotha.


Next time I'm riding with you guys just need more work in my car


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2984716336.html


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> Cruised down Towershoppes for the first time yesterday! Trying to get City Cruises going rounding people up who are down to Ride.
> 
> View attachment 472494



Very nice


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

floodbrangaz said:


> Cruised down Towershoppes for the first time yesterday! Trying to get City Cruises going rounding people up who are down to Ride.
> 
> View attachment 472494


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> Cruised down Towershoppes for the first time yesterday! Trying to get City Cruises going rounding people up who are down to Ride.
> 
> View attachment 472494



:thumbsup:


----------



## grand87prix (Apr 26, 2012)

machine said:


> What are you looking for?? cause there is not much around here..


Hydro parts ect not familiar with the area haven't even seen one lowrider in the area


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:





CHICO305 said:


> :thumbsup:





MISTER ED said:


> Very nice



Gracias


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

floodbrangaz said:


> Cruised down Towershoppes for the first time yesterday! Trying to get City Cruises going rounding people up who are down to Ride.
> 
> View attachment 472494


Damn this bitch is bad.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

coming along.... see ya MAY 20th LOW LYFE PICNIC..


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Chulow said:


> coming along.... see ya MAY 20th LOW LYFE PICNIC..


Cant wait to see it fool................:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

at the Majestics daytona show today


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Chulow said:


> coming along.... see ya MAY 20th LOW LYFE PICNIC..


Nice Chulo !!!


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Chulow said:


> coming along.... see ya MAY 20th LOW LYFE PICNIC..



:thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

godbless all lowriders in miami fl keep on lowriding...viejitos miami world wide....?


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

A little shoot Eric and I did for Claudio.
























































*OpinionsKill Cult


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

Some pictures I found that i took on set of a music video last year.
































**OpinionsKill Cult*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*VERY NICE PICS SNEEK.......*


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a 87 t top cutty project for sale custom front haves fire wall and fenders fiberglass dash in the works and pop up sun roof PM me
For more info looking to get 1500 soild car and good start no engine or tranny


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

sour diesel said:


> at the Majestics daytona show today


DAMN!! 58 Rag my dream ride! Badass pics homie!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

YOUR A BAD MAN DOUBLE O  SEE U MAY 20TH



DOUBLE-O said:


> SICK


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *VERY NICE PICS SNEEK.......*


Thank you sir!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> YOUR A BAD MAN DOUBLE O  SEE U MAY 20TH


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice pic,,,,,,


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GONE.....................OFF TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> GONE.....................OFF TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.


Damn :/


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

mann i wish i had the money to buy it. hope it goes to colombia. lol
bad ass lowlow


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

andres18954 said:


> mann i wish i had the money to buy it. hope it goes to colombia. lol
> bad ass lowlow
> View attachment 474357


Its actually going to Canada.....


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> SICK


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

*1982 coupe deville for sale chevy 350 engine 90 front*



















car runs Strong. alot work and new parts on this classic. call 954 873 9918 for any details thanks $3000


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SO IM THINKING ABOUT THESE RIGHT HERE FOR THE CAR...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE SOME GOLD KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE. IN GOOD CONDITION OR NEW. SOME DAYTON ONES WOULD BE NICE.. HIT ME UP


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> SO IM THINKING ABOUT THESE RIGHT HERE FOR THE CAR...




*:worship: for your booty kit it would be awesome......*


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> *:worship: for your booty kit it would be awesome......*


Lol x2


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Lookn for 22 staggereds or all golds spokes for the cutlass with tires dont mind buying adapters if i need too.. Desent price pm me Thanks


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I got 1 k/o gold brand new never used for sale 60obo


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> I got 1 k/o gold brand new never used for sale 60obo


Thanks fool im looking for 22s or 4s all gold


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Sunday....


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

RoadRageMag said:


> View attachment 460693
> 
> Saturday 5/5/2012 from 5:30pm until midnight Food truck invasion and RoadRage Magazine present wheels & Meals Cinco De Mayo. Show is open to all vehicles over $ 500.00 in CASH payouts. Antiques, hot rods, vw's, mopars, lowriders, donks, bubbles, boxes, import tuners, trucks, choppers, harley's,sportbikes and everything with a motor! There will be a:
> lowrider hop off
> ...


*CANCELLED*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

HAPPY 5 DE MAYO...................................STAY THIRSTY MY FRIENDS.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$3000


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Jus wanted to throw it back a bit:yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*back to the future.......*


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE?


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Any willing to trade a straight bed for a step side bed for n S 10 lmk straight bed must be clean


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Hopefully soon to see the finished project.......


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

still hated.
deamm bro. looking nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Hopefully soon to see the finished project.......


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

mrsinecle said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE?


got a 63 4 door parts car


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED CALL 786 390 2661


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

The Great White made the trip all the way to Greensboro NC this weekend to represent USO Miami at the USO & Westside Picnic.:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> The Great White made the trip all the way to Greensboro NC this weekend to represent USO Miami at the USO & Westside Picnic.:thumbsup:


Nice


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

How's this for tape job


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> The Great White made the trip all the way to Greensboro NC this weekend to represent USO Miami at the USO & Westside Picnic.:thumbsup:


You da man Al thank you all Miami USOs for making the trip :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ATL Georgia


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NEW ADDITION TO THE FAMILY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Broward KreationZ present


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> The Great White made the trip all the way to Greensboro NC this weekend to represent USO Miami at the USO & Westside Picnic.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have a set 13x7 daytons or zeniths...............if they have any with red better. Don't have to have tires, adapters or k/o but if they do better. Pm me, cash in hand. New or used.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
for SALE... $ 600 
I PAID 1200 

hit me up 754-422-9123 *

*NOT GOING LOWER THIS IS LOW ENUFF*









*
ALSO FOR SALE HOUSE GRILL CHROME AND GOLD 
$ 500.00*

*RIMS AND GRILLE ARE STILL IN THE BOX... THEY ARE BRAND NEW...*


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

i you got the engraved already shiped bro?
the bottom part for the caddy


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> The Great White made the trip all the way to Greensboro NC this weekend to represent USO Miami at the USO & Westside Picnic.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

andres18954 said:


> View attachment 477913
> View attachment 477914
> View attachment 477915
> 
> ...


Tight work.............:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Still Hated said:


> :thumbsup:


yo bro you know a good fiber glass maker in broward?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

i will call him tomorrow. thanks bro


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> The Great White made the trip all the way to Greensboro NC this weekend to represent USO Miami at the USO & Westside Picnic.:thumbsup:


:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I need a 63 front end. Hmu 4072746226


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *
> for SALE... $ 600
> I PAID 1200
> 
> ...



*PENDING SALE ON THE RIMS.....*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

andres18954 said:


> yo bro you know a good fiber glass maker in broward?


Everybody i know hates to do fiberglass and they want to charge a arm and a leg.............:machinegun:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Still Hated said:


> Everybody i know hates to do fiberglass and they want to charge a arm and a leg.............:machinegun:


lol :guns:


----------



## Rickyrzg (Jan 27, 2011)

andres18954 said:


> View attachment 477913
> View attachment 477914
> View attachment 477915
> 
> ...


Bad Azz !!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

i have a set of all gold daytons 14x7 with good tires, pm me for pics 1400 obo.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

check out this mexican Restaurant on brickell call el vato!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dayum!!! Thats a bad chick


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

str8lowriding said:


> check out this mexican Restaurant on brickell call el vato!!!


what is the address?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

mrsinecle said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE?


Got a 64 vert for sell


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

does anyone have the measurement for the bucket for a g body vert top


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

Up for sale grand hustle make me a offer no engine & no tranny car needs a little TLC dont have time and i dont want the car to go to shit,just needs someone to finish her call me only if interested please, open to cash or trade 786-539-7030


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Made You A Hater said:


> Got a 64 vert for sell


send me pics. also check pm


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone know any pinstripers in miami I need numbers ASAP!!!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Chulow said:


> anyone know any pinstripers in miami I need numbers ASAP!!!


Moe....................


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Chulow said:


> anyone know any pinstripers in miami I need numbers ASAP!!!


CRATO!786 459 8691. Just say NICK sent you.HES SICK ASS FUCK and hell take care of you.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

str8lowriding said:


> check out this mexican Restaurant on brickell call el vato!!!


YOOOO for reall whats the address??That place looks dope!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

CadillacNick said:


> YOOOO for reall whats the address??That place looks dope!


 cool place to eat and the food was good!!!! u can even eat inside the lowrider!!!
is call el vato
1010 S Miami Ave
Miami, FL 33130
(305) 523-2393 
:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

str8lowriding said:


> cool place to eat and the food was good!!!! u can even eat inside the lowrider!!!
> is call el vato
> 1010 S Miami Ave
> Miami, FL 33130
> ...


hell yea :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

str8lowriding said:


> cool place to eat and the food was good!!!! u can even eat inside the lowrider!!!
> is call el vato
> 1010 S Miami Ave
> Miami, FL 33130
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

str8lowriding said:


> cool place to eat and the food was good!!!! u can even eat inside the lowrider!!!
> is call el vato
> 1010 S Miami Ave
> Miami, FL 33130
> ...


nice place to eat.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

id make a hang out right there if i was in miami i bet there would love that shit low lows in the parkin lot and low lows inside the restaurant. man i wish i was closer to ck that shit out


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Made You A Hater said:


> Got a 64 vert for sell


bro remember to let me know about the paint. i will send you my phone # in the private ms.
text me when you can.

:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

Chulow said:


>


It's gonna be good homie can't wait one week away :thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chulow said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*All I know is that the Fleetwood game gone be hard, i promise yah, Hope to see all miami, broward and all FLORIDA riders come and show LOW LYFE c.c. SOME LOVE!!
*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Chulow said:


> *All I know is that the Fleetwood game gone be hard, i promise yah, Hope to see all miami, broward and all FLORIDA riders come and show LOW LYFE c.c. SOME LOVE!!
> *



*yeah i think you guys got at least two hard ones coming out.......*


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Broward KreationZ might be present to support Low Lyfe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

andres18954 said:


> Broward KreationZ might be present to support Low Lyfe. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 479834
> 
> ...


lets make it happen homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chulow said:


> lets make it happen homie....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rickyrzg (Jan 27, 2011)

COMING SOON!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

2 brand new 155 80 13 never bin mounted white walls r still blue for sale 100 for both 786 460 0052


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rickyrzg said:


> View attachment 480096
> View attachment 480097
> COMING SOON!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


bad ass lac. OG


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm looking for 65 or older impala if anyone selling one let me know


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

still have the 2 13s with brand new tires for sale 100 bucks takes em if interested text me at 305 508 0857 http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2994098386.html


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2984716336.html

[URL]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3017044099.html[/URL]


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


for sale.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHICO305 said:


> for sale.


LOKO you'll ready for the picnic??


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking to buy 2 new white walls 155 80r 13 tires; PM me please. GbodyonD's; your phone is not working.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Look For This Banner On Sunday

We going live on US1 tonight! Special thanks to Clutch City for the design work, thanks Nipples! #bowtieconnection #miami #large #littlewarriorproject #donk #donks #teampanamanian #panama #colon #randyphillips #artwalk #004 #hotdoghooker #lowlyfe #looselikeagoose #clutchcity

​


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

​


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> LOKO you'll ready for the picnic??


:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Yazzyfresh63 said:


> I'm looking for 65 or older impala if anyone selling one let me know


call wily he got 65vert and 2 63 786-597-7886


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Made You A Hater said:


> Got a 64 vert for sell


Give me a call 7868737188


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my cutlass on the 22 staggered not wanting to sell but will trade for 2001 n up tahoe or surburban clean...let me know


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my cutlass on the 22 staggered not wanting to sell but will trade for 2001 n up tahoe or surburban clean...let me know



took you long enuff.......:facepalm:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> took you long enuff.......:facepalm:



no no not for sale just need a tahoe if not im keeping her


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> hno:


hno:


----------



## JAVI64 (Mar 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you gonna trade the cutlass than say the same thing you always say................. Damn I shouldn't have never traded the cutlass !!! just leave the car alone and go buy yourself a Tahoe :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> you gonna trade the cutlass than say the same thing you always say................. Damn I shouldn't have never traded the cutlass !!! just leave the car alone and go buy yourself a Tahoe :thumbsup:



i second that motion...... :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


i know this is old but who has more pics.....


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

JAVI64 said:


> ...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:...


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

video of the cutlass on stocks click on it to watch


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> hno:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

JAVI64 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:h5:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

$200


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

had 10 for sell now i got 3 left hit me up if anybody want one


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

GET YOUR CARS READY THIS SUNDAY SEE YOU ALL THERE!!! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ashanti 22s staggered af 123 gbody lug pattern $1900obo 7866239958




















tires like 95% all around no leaks on them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what Happened loko ?? all that mission now you just gonna sell the wheels ?? call me ....


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SELLING A BRAND NEW GOLD PLATING MACHINE...PM FOR INFO


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for a box house grill...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what Happened loko ?? all that mission now you just gonna sell the wheels ?? call me ....


pm sent fool


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CLEAN ALL CHROME 14X7 1OO SPOKE DAYTONS WITH BRAND NEW 175/70s $500 
954 638 0182


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

85 buick reagal for sale. motor rebuilt. have all the parts for it including the vert top. make an offer.786 975 8626 text. no phone calls


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

JAVI64 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup::thumbsup: I'LL BE THERE......
*T T T !*


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

305-lacs said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'LL BE THERE......
> *T T T !*


No you wont................


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

danny i need u aproval if u think is s2n material lmao *S.2.N*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

that's what the fuck im talking bout...tight work *****.:h5:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

WAIT IN TO U SEE THE 57 MY HOMIE GOT uffin:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> that's what the fuck im talking bout...tight work *****.:h5:


GIVE ME 1 YEAR ***** *S.2.N *


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BUBBA-D said:


>


Niceeeeeee....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have a license to buy at Copart?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

OVERRATED said:


> danny i need u aproval if u think is s2n material lmao *S.2.N*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BUBBA-D said:


>


Tight work fool.............:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SELLING BRAND NEW GOLD PLATING MACHINE.3 ONCE OF LIQUID GOLD,STRIPPER AND ACTIVATOR


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

slash said:


>



only one picture of a whole picnic


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Ive got a few.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> only one picture of a whole picnic


X2 :dunno:



MAAANDO said:


> Ive got a few.



Post them up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup: nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MAAANDO said:


> Ive got a few.



That I know but I also know u can't post them yet


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:worship::worship::worship:wOW nice picnic guys....To all the members of LOW LYFE you guys did a hell of picnic congratssss very nice and the cars wer outta hand.:thumbsup:Nice lac chulow....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHICO305 said:


> :thumbsup: nice


 I went to go eat and ya'll had came and gone already ??


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

And mine are reeeeeeeeaaallly nice.  :sprint:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Also, if anyone out there has a feature worthy car for LRM that wants me to shoot it, please let me know. I don't shoot cars anymore but as you guys know, I will go out of my way to hook you guys up. And remember, I don't shoot cars for LRM for the money. As most of you know, they don't pay much and I won't shoot 50 cars in hopes of getting 1 in.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BUBBA-D said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

parting out my 85 buick regal. also got a vert top for gbody. 3,000 takes it all o.b.o 786-975-8626 text


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: chulow


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

here r some pics


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

here some more


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

got some more will post them up later


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

sour diesel said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: chulow


thanks homie...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Fuckin shoot out to Low Lyfe for holding/putting on such a good picnic *


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*LOW LYFE PICNIC YESTERDAY HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:







































*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*CHULO'S LAC CAME OUT HARD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:













































*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

dam wish i couldve been there at the picnic...:thumbsup:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

i got a brand new set of skirt for 64 impala for sale $100. lmk 786 539 7030


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WANTED TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES AND CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP AT OUR FIRST PICNIC......OVER ALL IT WAS A BLAST.....HOPE YALL ALL ENJOYED IT AND NEXT YEAR IT ONLY GETS BETTER......


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

86 t top cutty project for sale OG t-top never been cut first pic is of how it used to look like solid body 
Has custom front,shaved fenders and fire wall and a pop up sunroof in back of the t top all glass is there comes with new hood fiberglass dash that need finishing no engine or tranny would trade for body work on my impala


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Considering to sell or trade. I am looking for something bigger so i can cruise around with the family.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

more new pics on my Facebook page


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

That 2 door green lack sick , double line up always sick wish i wouldve drove down low life picnic had lot of badass cars...Nice pics watson , diesel , double , chulo atleast those of us couldnt go got to nice pics


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice pics everyone, i guess i don't have to post any then, beat me to it :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

carlito77 said:


> very nice pics everyone, i guess i don't have to post any then, beat me to it :thumbsup:


post them i like seeing everyones view


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

DITTO


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

photobucket is crashing, will post more later


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> more new pics on my Facebook page


nice pics homie.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


> nice pics homie.


Thanks homie...your pics are real nice also


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

if anyone got or know someone selling all gold or center gold 13's LMK


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

ROLY ROZAY said:


>


Of wat i been told this is going to be da picnic of da year. Majestics doin it bigger n better this year:thumbsup:


----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

*i have a 1967 impala im selling hit me up at 786 298 3840*



Yazzyfresh63 said:


> I'm looking for 65 or older impala if anyone selling one let me know


 i have a 1967 chevy impala for sale


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

ROLY ROZAY;155418
[IMG said:


> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y285/dademade/IMG_1952.jpg[/IMG]




DAAAMN RAW ASS PICS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

^ agreed


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics ROLY


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any one selling 64 or under impala?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

vogue tire dude is here form chicago for the weekend , hit him up 815 557 7379 for any custom vogue needs or just whitewalls on any size tire .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0UyKDvPoJ4&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlLtYA9341o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YfHnb2jh04&feature=related


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

ROLY ROZAY said:


>


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: great flicks guys - wish i coulda checked it out 

THIS SUNDAY !!! in tampa if anyones down 4 the drive


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

SICK ASS PICS ROLY!:thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

*SELLING 1967 IMPALA*

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=486109&stc=1" attachmentid="486109" alt="" id="vbattach_486109" class="previewthumb">SELLING 1967 IMPALA....NEEDS BODY WORK AND PAINT JOB...GOOD PROJECT CAR....IT RUNS...HAS A 283ENGINE WITH A 2 SPEED POWER GLIDE TRAN...INTERIOR ALL COMPLETE...ASKING $5500 OBO...ALSO WILLING TO TRADE......HIT ME UP AT 786 298 3840....AT ANY TIME..


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

ROLY ROZAY said:


>


 :thumbsup: What size are those Daytons on this Chevy Tahoe or Suburban? Looking for something like that for my Silverado stepside....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

Chulow said:


>


:thumbsup: nice work man - love checking out your vids


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

slash said:


>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

Fresh o


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

slash said:


>





slash said:


>





DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Chulow said:


>


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


fresh thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any one have 65 impala parts?


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

i got a brand new set of 64 skirts for sale and a brand new set of 1 1/2 extended a-arms for g body all crome,complete set also nut and bolt crome lmk 786-539-7030


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Where I can buy some 13 tires?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

I need to buy some 13's white walls tire too.


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> Where I can buy some 13 tires?


this guy has 13s and 14s 
brizio tires 1755 w 31 place hialeah ..ask for isaias


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

93brougham 
*SHORTY84**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/57650-shorty84.html**+ *
:wave:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



Who's going to this show and are they giving cash prizes?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



Who's going to this show and are they giving cash prizes?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

93brougham said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> 
> 93brougham
> *SHORTY84**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/57650-shorty84.html**+ *
> :wave:


:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I need a whole front end for 63 impala. and some extended upper aarm chrome or not and some 63 skirts. 
cash in hand!!!
4072746226


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking for six batteries pm me if you have anything to offer thanx


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Looking for six batteries pm me if you have anything to offer thanx


Same here lmk if you find anything.


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 1991 Chevy S 10 for sale !
A/C works cold . Runs and drives great !

$ 1300 

305 903 7454


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Does anyone have a 66 and under original impala steering wheel?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

I know this is sort of last minute thing but i hope everyone here can try to swing by and help for a great cause.To all my friends especially those that are into cars. This Saturday from 11am to 3pm there will be a car wash at 4242 SW 74 Ave Miami Fl. It will be held at Frank Omar Auto Repair. Those of you that are into the auto scene should know this shop very well. He was one of the best mechanics in South Florida 2 years ago Frank who is a relative of mine lost the battle against cancer. On Saturday marks the 2nd year of his passing. What better way to remember him by washing and talking about cars. The proceeds collected will be donated to a Cancer Support group in Miami.I would like to see all kind of rides out there Please take some time to come byThanks.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


bro i wish i can put them on the cutlass


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bring me the cutlass and I'll put them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STADIUM SHOW CANCELLED DUE TO THE WEATHER .


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Got these 3 panels for sale PM me of interested theyre 1'x2 in frames ready to hang


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

26jd said:


> I need a whole front end for 63 impala. and some extended upper aarm chrome or not and some 63 skirts.
> cash in hand!!!
> 4072746226


What you mean front end? I got a 4 door parts car and I get a set of molded lowers


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

My 63 frame getting molded up


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

..CRATO.. said:


> Got these 3 panels for sale PM me of interested theyre 1'x2 in frames ready to hang


YOOOOO I want One!!!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Miami305Rida said:


> My 63 frame getting molded up


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> bring me the cutlass and I'll put them


 you know i would but u know alaska not rite inda corner..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

Am selling brand new 64 skirts and a-arms crome 1 1/2" for g-body lmk


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami viejitos miami fl in tha house............?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami305Rida said:


> What you mean front end? I got a 4 door parts car and I get a set of molded lowers


Ben how are the rear cove moulding trims? especially the corner "horseshoe" ones?


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Miami305Rida said:


> What you mean front end? I got a 4 door parts car and I get a set of molded lowers


I need both fenders, inner fenders,radiator support, hood. and the bottom part of the grill


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


> vogue tire dude is here form chicago for the weekend , hit him up 815 557 7379 for any custom vogue needs or just whitewalls on any size tire .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0UyKDvPoJ4&feature=related
> 
> ...


theres a guy out here in tampa that does them too..he did the tires on my homeboi candy green caddy on 28s


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

*$30 SHIPPED*

BRAND NEW 19" x 30" Miami Heat Mat. Great for bedroom. Hit Me Up! THANKS!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Any one interested in trading for the Tu Castigo Ranger?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I Love It!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>



:wow::wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>



:worship:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice homie.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>



:worship:


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

*73 caprice for sale*

original 53k car. clean!! asking $5000 obo must see. call kurt for details 954-319-3673


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


hell yeah.. thats what im talking about.. congrats to you and 25th street for the new rag.... bitch is baddddddddd


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> hell yeah.. thats what im talking about.. congrats to you and 25th street for the new rag.... bitch is baddddddddd



:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:


hahahahahahahah.. yep


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

esta bueno el culo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> hahahahahahahah.. yep


blue..................66 vert.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> blue..................66 vert.


yeah almost


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


nice work homie


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


BADASS!!


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

selling two showtime pumps crome and gold lmk


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Does anyone have 65 impala parts?


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Need help guys. I tried doing the spark plug cables on my car and I think i messed it all up. Now I got the Belair turning off and when I hit the gas damn fire comes out the carb. Fuck!. Does any one have the firing sequence for a chevy 283? The previous owner had custom cables done ...I purchased the new ones from the auto parts does this make a difference also? Didnt have this problem before.it use to back fire and turn off randomly at a red light. Mechanic said it was the cables. Thanks any help would be great fella's


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BelairLuis said:


> Need help guys. I tried doing the spark plug cables on my car and I think i messed it all up. Now I got the Belair turning off and when I hit the gas damn fire comes out the carb. Fuck!. Does any one have the firing sequence for a chevy 283? The previous owner had custom cables done ...I purchased the new ones from the auto parts does this make a difference also? Didnt have this problem before.it use to back fire and turn off randomly at a red light. Mechanic said it was the cables. Thanks any help would be great fella's


THE PROBLEM YOU HAD WAS CARB... MAY BE THIS WILL HELP YOU NOW 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome bro thanks for the pic and the advise. When I get home ill try that sequence to see whats up. Thanks again


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BelairLuis said:


> Awesome bro thanks for the pic and the advise. When I get home ill try that sequence to see whats up. Thanks again


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Anybody know where they repair and re-chrome 3 piece wheel lips?????


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3060120716
https://post.craigslist.org/manage/2978970195
https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3060120244


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Got the belair working. The distributor was turned a bit which caused me to mess up the sequence the first time. I used the picture posted here and that sequence and the bitch is purring!!. Thanks again


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

Still got the 64 skirts for sale brand new $100. lmk 786-539-030


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

I have this 2 door caprice Landau for sale. 87,000 mile, all stock. Green on green on green, lol.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=492501&stc=1&d=1338994850
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=492503&stc=1&d=1338994850


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

4 Brand New 13x7 Center Gold *Standard*. No Spinners taken by original owner. Rims Never used still inside box. 4 Lug universal adapters. *$300 O.B.O.* Pm me if interested.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COLLECTION IN EXCELLENT CONDITION FOR SALE 1994-2010 $800

AND AS A BONUS ILL THROW IN MOST STREET CUSTOMS, MOST LOWRIDER BICYCLE, SOME LOWRIDER ARTE, SOME MID 90S CALENDARS, TLM, LOWRIDAZ, BLVD, SCRAPE, LOWRIDER JAPAN N THE 

OTHER JAP MAGAZINE I FORGET THE NAME., ETC...

954 638 0182 TEXT ANY TIME


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


BAD ASS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

*REGISTER AS SOON AS POSSIBLE SPACE IS LIMITED AND SPOTS ARE BEING FILLED.

-*Please contact [email protected]m for registration

there will be no money collected for registration, registration will just reserve your spot for the day of event 




 
.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Sick sick sick


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

NEW EQUIPMENT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

cyclopes98 said:


> 4 Brand New 13x7 Center Gold Standard. No Spinners taken by original owner. Rims Never used still inside box. 4 Lug universal adapters. *$300 O.B.O.* Pm me if interested.


still have these?


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Fuck this bitch is bad


----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> *REGISTER AS SOON AS POSSIBLE SPACE IS LIMITED AND SPOTS ARE BEING FILLED.
> 
> -*Please contact [email protected]m for registration
> 
> ...


I EMAILED THAT ACCOUNT AND NO ANSWER..IM TRYNA GET MY TRUCK IN THERE


----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)

FOR SALE OR INTERESTING TRADE...


----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)

ALSO HAVE THESE MINT STAGGERED 20" BILLETS ON NEW MICHELINS. ASKING 1K, THEY ARE 5X120 AND 5X127 PATTERNS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2dr tahoe said:


> FOR SALE OR INTERESTING TRADE...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Miami305Rida said:


> My 63 frame getting molded up



Whos doing the work? Looks like a damn good job:thumbsup:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

I got couple of left over parts for 93-96 big body lac front and rear bumpers,doors, hood, trunk , rocker panels,sun roof and alot more lmk 786-539-7030


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

*for sale* *$250* hit me up if interested (954) 483-6909 ....93-96 fleetwood


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> Sick sick sick


:thumbsup:Thanks G


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Please vote for my good friend's car that could represent France with a lowrider built in France for 
the Sema Show in Vegas in October!! Just click on the link and vote for the green 66 corvair! Its a 
French contest in France and the winner gets a free trip to the Sema Show with the car...This 
lowrider is badass and it would be awsome to have a lowrider win that contest so lets help out a 
fellow lowrider win that contest brothers:

http://www.facebook.com/meguiars.fr...5&app_data={"car_id":"308","region_id":"FRA"}

Here are pics of the 66 Corvair:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

2dr tahoe said:


>


pm me your info for the amount of your truck!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Please vote for my good friend's car that could represent France with a lowrider built in France for
> the Sema Show in Vegas in October!! Just click on the link and vote for the green 66 corvair! Its a
> French contest in France and the winner gets a free trip to the Sema Show with the car...This
> lowrider is badass and it would be awsome to have a lowrider win that contest so lets help out a
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 nice pics homie.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3070132245.html


FALSE ADVERTISEMENT PEOPLE STRAIGHT LYING THESE DAYS


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

for sale or trade. have all the parts for it and also have the vert top with all the panels. the motor is rebuilt. text me at 786-975-8626


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

my homeboy selling interstate batteries he got them in january use it 2 times to hop his regal at the uso n 25st picnic and at the lowlyfe picnic. there 950cca. he payed $115ea he's asking $75ea.
if interest call rocky at 786-662-9260.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Saturday night; South Beach; summertime; time for a cruise. Let's ride.


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

I still have lots of parts for 93-96 lac and I also got skirts for 2-door 64 brand new call or text 786-539-7030 lmk


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

4 Brand New 13x7 Center Gold *Standard*. No Spinners taken by original owner. Rims Never used still inside box. 4 Lug universal adapters. *$300 O.B.O.* Pm me if interested.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


funny video :biggrin:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a solid 1987 Buick regal for sale $ 1500 firm 
New heads , timing chain , water pump and a bunch of other 
Things . 

305 903 7454


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Im located in Hialeah, got a newer style Burban, im looking for a indash DVD player to replace my stock radio im pretty sure its a double din, and a nice flip down for my kids. Ive heard theres even some monitors where you can watch two things @ once on the same monitor? Which is the biggest or nicest monitor that will fit? Which indash do you recomend? let me know what's available. and who can install...I started a post in car stereo.

I don't go on here that much so shoot me a text if your trying to reach me (305) 710-7210 IVAN *​


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Man; work week was tough. Time to celebrate Father's Day with a little cruise. Let's ride to South Beach this saturday night.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


yesss sirr


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

2dr tahoe said:


>



bitch will look real good on some 26s nice truck


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE DADS OUT THERE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sparky94 said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE DADS OUT THERE



:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Does anyone know a shop that can make a cutlass a vert pm me info thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm looking for parts for a 64 impact 4 door sedan in south Fla message me if u have some parts thanx


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2984716336.html


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

(Impala) my bad


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BADASS PICTURE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

saving that pic martiano


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll b in the Miami for a while is there any shows I can go too.


----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

i got a 1967 chevy impala....for sale or trade...$3500obo...hit me up at 7862983840..


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Purple kush for sale $25,000 obo or trade for impala 786-255-0170 don't call if u ain't serious any questions call or text


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


wow!!!!!


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

LOOKING TO TRAD FOR A BIG BODY CALL OR PM FOR INFO 7862509698


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO GOTS A ALL CHROME CASTLE GRILL/E&G GRILL FOR A BIGBODY LAC???


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone Intersted in building something different? I have this super rare 1937 Scamp Wagon. (786)444-4997 text me if interested.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

check out my video's 



http://www.youtube.com/user/MR305candy/videos


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Nice pics 305


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> check out my video's
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MR305candy/videos



*my man wes getting better and better dawg*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> check out my video's
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MR305candy/videos


NICE PICS!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Good pics!


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

FYI.... Saw a CLEAN 84-86 Cadillac Fleetwood at U-PULL-IT in Davie get dropped off today... I think it takes a day or two before its put out on lot.
Last week they dropped off a CLEAN regal.


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

A MONTH AWAY FROM THE *MAJESTICS* WEEKEND
PICNIC/CAR SHOW 









AND RIDE OUT/CRUISE THE DAY AFTER


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a sun roof and head liner for sale 93-96 lac $250. Lmk 786-539-7030


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> bitch will look real good on some 26s nice truck


Would look even better bagged and bodied on fours.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> A MONTH AWAY FROM THE *MAJESTICS* WEEKEND
> PICNIC/CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

$4500 o.b.o call 786 597 7886.. 3 pumps 8 batts


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

cener gold git said:


> View attachment 500092
> LOOKING TO TRAD FOR A BIG BODY CALL OR PM FOR INFO 7862509698


Gonna hit you up....got a 95 Big Body......


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Gonna be in. Miami July 20th -27th :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Yogi said:


> Gonna be in. Miami July 20th -27th :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

carlito77 said:


> ^^Nice pics 305



Thank you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> *my man wes getting better and better dawg*


Thank you...It mean's a lot


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> NICE PICS!


Thank you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Good pics!


Thank you


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Any one interested in trading or selling?









LMK asap


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

:boink:


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

On the way to work this morining saw a late 90's Towncar and a 80's cutlass (not 87) at U-PULL-IT in Davie. Incase you are looking for parts for these. The cutlass was missing taillights and quarter windows. The Lincoln was pretty clean.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

GHOST RIDER said:


> On the way to work this morining saw a late 90's Towncar and a 80's cutlass (not 87) at U-PULL-IT in Davie. Incase you are looking for parts for these. The cutlass was missing taillights and quarter windows. The Lincoln was pretty clean.


Where is the regal at cause I went on Saturday morning and there was not 1 g body anywhere ??????


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

god damn- i disappear for a while and there's 5000 pages


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

Still Hated said:


> Gonna hit you up....got a 95 Big Body......


:thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

trying to help out a homie he has a 76 Monte for sale.

http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/showthread.php?5661-1976-Monte-Carlo-ATL-GA-2500


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/335358-84-coupe-forsale.html
forsale can deliver for small fee


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

I have lots of parts for sale 93-96 bigbody, left fender, trunk,hood,front bumper, back bumper, sunroof and many more lmk call or text 786-539-7030


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:inout:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> :inout:




and what happen to the trey....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> and what happen to the trey....


GONE WITH THE WIND....


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

sparky94 said:


> I have lots of parts for sale 93-96 bigbody, left fender, trunk,hood,front bumper, back bumper, sunroof and many more lmk call or text 786-539-7030


damn needed the passenger whole fender... and some chrome.


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

KDUB11 said:


> damn needed the passenger whole fender... and some chrome.


I sold the fender, what chome pieces do you need?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

looking for an 83 Buick regal grill..


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ check out Ebay there are some for sale now


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone got 1965 impala parts????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

:fool2:


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> :worship:SIIIICK AS FUCK O!!!!!!!!!


:worship::worship:SIIIICK AS FUCK O!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsupAAAAAAMMMMNNN Boys lookin gooooood.LOVE the rides!!


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> :inout:


Is that a 66?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



DAMN "OO" YOU GOT YOUR OWN WAREHOUSE NOW......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CadillacNick said:


> :worship::worship:SIIIICK AS FUCK O!!!!!!!!!


Thank you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> DAMN "OO" YOU GOT YOUR OWN WAREHOUSE NOW......


naw I wish , That's joey's upholstery shop .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yazzyfresh63 said:


> Is that a 66?


:yes:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

GONE...........................GHOST


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


http://www.worldstarcandy.com/candy/47404


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


:run::h5:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


My two favorite cars. I have the 66 already hope to have the 57 sometime before I die.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

I have 63 parts right and left door, radiator support, new floors front to bac, rolling frame,roof, moldings for and ss,hood, and moreee.......7863157635


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3113099576.html


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Any 13 for sale??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

still got a bunch of parts for sale 93-96 bigbody lac hit me up 786-539-7030


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

new look for now


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


TIGHT WORK!!


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

i have a set of black 13s with tires and adapters. two of them need to be resealed. but they are good.










Tru2DaGame said:


> Any 13 for sale??


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Anybody have 2 wing set of 4 knocks offs clean with a recess for chips pm ME(GOLD OR CHROME)


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

WHERE THE LOW LOWS CHILL HERE FROM JERSEY WANNA CHECK SOME LOWRIDERS OUT


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

i got an 87 monte ls header panel and the head lamps. $75 o.b.o


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 thats so sick!! TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SIR PIZZA KENDALL THIS SATURDAY , BRING THE CARS OUT !!!


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> SIR PIZZA KENDALL THIS SATURDAY , BRING THE CARS OUT !!!



I need to fix my powersteering


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> SIR PIZZA KENDALL THIS SATURDAY , BRING THE CARS OUT !!!


:boink:


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Any hangouts tonigth


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Tower Shops


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOWERS TONIGHT !!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


CULONA!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

QUICK QUESTION, DOES ANYONE DOWN HERE KNOW HOW TO PAINT ON WHITE WALLS ON TIRES THAT DONT HAVE WHITE WALLS?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

FOR SALE HAVE TO MANY PROJECT I GOT A 1951 CHEVY 2DR ITS A PROJECT CAR BUT MOTOR WAS DONE 2YRS AGO RUNS GOOD ALL BRAKES WORK
LIGHTS BUT NEED SOME METAL WORK I GOT ALL NEW PANELS FOR THE CAR AND HAVE BRAND NEW DASH AND no visor
AND HAVE FL TITLE LET ME NO CALL OR TEX ANYTIME $3200. WILL TRADE 786-380-6468 ANYTIME car do need metal work and a paint job
call or tex anytime


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


I love maimi o'ready ha ha


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

*HOP OFF

KING OF THE STREETS TAKES $500*


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Nice!


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> *HOP OFF
> 
> KING OF THE STREETS TAKES $500*


It's going down Miami low riders get ready


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Who is going to sir pizza


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*
PRE-REGISTER AT
WWW.MAJESTICSMIAMICARSHOW.COM
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CADILLAC D said:


> *
> PRE-REGISTER AT
> WWW.MAJESTICSMIAMICARSHOW.COM
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK*


Very easy to do, even a caveman can do it..............

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fleetwood88 said:


> Who is going to sir pizza


shit was super packed !!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> Very easy to do, even a caveman can do it..............
> 
> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> shit was super packed !!


Yea I went for a lil bit. There was some nice cars out there


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

66 is super solid , Congrats !!


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

got them 2 wing all gold and caddy wheel chip


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

slash said:


>


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 66 is super solid , Congrats !!


Thank you sir..


----------



## 79 cadillac slim (Jan 31, 2012)

whats so funny dude........... Miami has everything from the 13's to the 32's..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SIR PIZZA HIALEAH THIS SATURDAY !!! BRING THE CARS OUT !!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HERE IS A LINK FOR DIRECTIONS , CLICK ON IT .

http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/map/1614003/restaurant/Miami/Sir-Pizza-Hialeah


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> SIR PIZZA HIALEAH THIS SATURDAY !!! BRING THE CARS OUT !!!


I'll be there


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

OK. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE DO A HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP.. SINCE THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH IS DOWN SOUTH AND THE SECOND IS IN HIALEAH. I WOULD LIKE TO START DOING THE HANGOUT THE THIRD SATURDAY OF THE MONTH... STARTING THIS MONTH.. EVEN BETTER CAUSE IS RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTIC PICNIC..
AND THEN SUNDAY THE RIDE OUT.. LETS MAKE IT A HANGOUT WEEKEND.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> SIR PIZZA HIALEAH THIS SATURDAY !!! BRING THE CARS OUT !!!


ILL BE THERE..:thumbsup:


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup::yessad:


INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE DO A HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP.. SINCE THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH IS DOWN SOUTH AND THE SECOND IS IN HIALEAH. I WOULD LIKE TO START DOING THE HANGOUT THE THIRD SATURDAY OF THE MONTH... STARTING THIS MONTH.. EVEN BETTER CAUSE IS RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTIC PICNIC..
> AND THEN SUNDAY THE RIDE OUT.. LETS MAKE IT A HANGOUT WEEKEND.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE DO A HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP.. SINCE THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH IS DOWN SOUTH AND THE SECOND IS IN HIALEAH. I WOULD LIKE TO START DOING THE HANGOUT THE THIRD SATURDAY OF THE MONTH... STARTING THIS MONTH.. EVEN BETTER CAUSE IS RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTIC PICNIC..
> AND THEN SUNDAY THE RIDE OUT.. LETS MAKE IT A HANGOUT WEEKEND.


DO IT!!!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


>


 N E PICS OF THE GIRL IN WHITE SHORTS IN THE BACKGROUND OF THE 1ST PIC?


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE DO A HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP.. SINCE THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH IS DOWN SOUTH AND THE SECOND IS IN HIALEAH. I WOULD LIKE TO START DOING THE HANGOUT THE THIRD SATURDAY OF THE MONTH... STARTING THIS MONTH.. EVEN BETTER CAUSE IS RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTIC PICNIC..
> AND THEN SUNDAY THE RIDE OUT.. LETS MAKE IT A HANGOUT WEEKEND.


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE DO A HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP.. SINCE THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH IS DOWN SOUTH AND THE SECOND IS IN HIALEAH. I WOULD LIKE TO START DOING THE HANGOUT THE THIRD SATURDAY OF THE MONTH... STARTING THIS MONTH.. EVEN BETTER CAUSE IS RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTIC PICNIC..
> AND THEN SUNDAY THE RIDE OUT.. LETS MAKE IT A HANGOUT WEEKEND.


:thumbsup: finally


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE DO A HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP.. SINCE THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH IS DOWN SOUTH AND THE SECOND IS IN HIALEAH. I WOULD LIKE TO START DOING THE HANGOUT THE THIRD SATURDAY OF THE MONTH... STARTING THIS MONTH.. EVEN BETTER CAUSE IS RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTIC PICNIC..
> AND THEN SUNDAY THE RIDE OUT.. LETS MAKE IT A HANGOUT WEEKEND.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE G BODY SPLIT BENCH $80


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Old school Bump


----------



## FORDRYDER (Jul 3, 2011)

no mames guey jst buy some white walls


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

got this last month


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CHICO305 said:


> got this last month


Nice....welcome to the impala world


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> Nice....welcome to the impala world


:thumbsup: thanks loko


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

FORDRYDER said:


> no mames guey jst buy some white walls


No chinges guey, I'm ballin' on a budget. I'm trying to sell the black 13s so I can buy the tires.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

CHICO305 said:


> got this last month


Damn homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CHICO305 said:


> got this last month


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:


thanx


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CHICO305 said:


> got this last month


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SIR PIZZA HIALEAH THIS SATURDAY , HERE IS A LINK FOR DIRECTIONS , CLICK ON IT .

http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/map/1614003/restaurant/Miami/Sir-Pizza-Hialeah


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)

RoadRage Magazine presents The End of Summer Show. There will be many classes to enter including Import Tuners, Antiques , Mopars, Hot Rods, Stanced rides, Lowriders , Donks, Boxes, Bubbles, G-bodies, Trucks, VWS, Mini Trucks, and more if it has a motor bring it! Also will be have bike classes including Harleys, Choppers, Sportbikes and more. There will be Cash Prizes and Trophies, a Hop off Contest, Sound off Contest, Motorcycle Stunt Show, Racing and more! August 5th,2012 . You can register to enter the competition or cruise in for free.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

We will be hitting south beach when we get into town Friday night, anyone know which night clubs to hit up and which ones to stay out off? Anyone heard of mango's? Is it any good? 
Thanks


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

bckbmpr84 said:


> We will be hitting south beach when we get into town Friday night, anyone know which night clubs to hit up and which ones to stay out off? Anyone heard of mango's? Is it any good?
> Thanks


Is good homie but depends the music you like


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*PRE-REGISTER AT
WWW.MAJESTICSMIAMICARSHOW.COM
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK*


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

fleetwood88 said:


> Is good homie but depends the music you like


Hip hop, rap...


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> OK. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE WE DO A HANGOUT HERE AT THE SHOP.. SINCE THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH IS DOWN SOUTH AND THE SECOND IS IN HIALEAH. I WOULD LIKE TO START DOING THE HANGOUT THE THIRD SATURDAY OF THE MONTH... STARTING THIS MONTH.. EVEN BETTER CAUSE IS RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTIC PICNIC..
> AND THEN SUNDAY THE RIDE OUT.. LETS MAKE IT A HANGOUT WEEKEND.


:thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Selling my girls big body :tears:

hit me up if interested !!! 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3135704364.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOWERS TONIGHT BRING THE CARS OUT!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Props luis I know how hard you have worked on this car , still remember the picture you showed back when the car was still in Dominican Republic years and years ago .


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> TOWERS TONIGHT BRING THE CARS OUT!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

COUPE DE BEAR said:


> Selling my girls big body :tears:
> 
> hit me up if interested !!!
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3135704364.html


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Props luis I know how hard you have worked on this car , still remember the picture you showed back when the car was still in Dominican Republic years and years ago .


THANK'S FOR THE LOVE OSCAR!... REALLY APPRECIATE IT COMING FROM A VETERAN LIKE YOURSELF, IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME COMING BUT FINNALY ONE OF MY CHILDHOOD DREAMS CAME TRUE... THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!:thumbsup:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

This Show is the largest show in Palm Beach County Every Year! Lets bring out all the LOWRIDERS!!

The X102.3 4th Annual Custom Car and Bike Show returns to the South Florida Fairgrounds Expo Center on *Saturday, August 4th, 2012* from 1:00pm to 8:00pm

​

Last year's event drew thousands of people so get your tickets now and don't miss out on a good time!​



$3,000 in cash and prizes will be awarded for "best car", "best bike", "best paint job", "best rims" and other categories. You'll be able to vote for your favorite right there at the show.

Pre Register at: westpalmcarandbikeshow.com


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DOMREP64 said:


> THANK'S FOR THE LOVE OSCAR!... REALLY APPRECIATE IT COMING FROM A VETERAN LIKE YOURSELF, IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME COMING BUT FINNALY ONE OF MY CHILDHOOD DREAMS CAME TRUE... THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!:thumbsup:


SEE YOU AT SIR PIZZA IN HIALEAH TONIGHT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HERE IS A LINK FOR DIRECTIONS TO SIR PIZZA , CLICK ON IT!!! 

http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/map/1614003/restaurant/Miami/Sir-Pizza-Hialeah


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> HERE IS A LINK FOR DIRECTIONS TO SIR PIZZA , CLICK ON IT!!!
> 
> http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/map/1614003/restaurant/Miami/Sir-Pizza-Hialeah


Time?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Props to everybody that took the time to come out to sir pizza .


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

It was a pretty small crowd overall - I expected a little more cause it was my first time at the one in Hialeah but I have to say the quality of cars speaks volumes. Solid rides gentlemen. Can't wait to get mine done so that I can bring it out.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

saw this at the junk yard good top for g body!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Props to everybody that took the time to come out to sir pizza .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

I got two crome showtime pumps for sale complete with dumps ready for use $300. if interested call or text 786-539-7030


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Got my bitch waxed and ready to ride to tha Majestics car show! :biggrin:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4/S... ($12K) I HAVE A 1974 CHEVY CAPRICE(LOWRIDER)... SORRY FELLA'S NO JUICE ON THIS ONE, IT COMES WITH AIR RIDE, FRONT AND BACK, 2 SWITCHES, 2 COMPRESSORS, 1 TANK, BATTERY BACK-UP... NEW O.G. 14" WIRES(W/ZENITH STYLE K/O'S), WRAP'D WITH 175/70/14" HANKOOK'S... PAINTED BLACK W/ PINSTRIPING & A AIRBRUSH OF PRAYING HANDS HOLDING A ROSE(WITH A EXTRA GALLON OF BLACK PAINT)... HALF BLACK VINYL TOP, NEW INTERIOR(RED LEATHER & SUEDE), DASH BOARD AREA, BACK DECK REDONE, NEW BLACK CARPET, HAS A COLOR BAR, NEW BILLET STEERING WHEEL, NEW PIONEER RADIO & SPEAKERS(FRONT IN KICK PANELS), NEW A/C, NEW ALTERNATOR, ENGINE HAS (38,021.4) O.G. MILES... IF U NEED TO KNO ANYTHING ELSE ABOUT THE CAR HIT ME UP, THE CAR IS LOCATED IN (N.MIAMI, FL)... Q!...(786)258-0183.


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


The Buick that's cut out of this picture is super clean. Nothing too over the top but the factory interior is pretty much flawless. I have a picture of it on my phone but my photobucket app wont let me post it for some reason. Is the person who owns it on this site? I'd be interested in it if he was willing to sell for the right price.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

The hangout at Dre's tatto shop should be jumping after the Majestics picinc


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> The hangout at Dre's tatto shop should be jumping after the Majestics picinc


yes sirrr.. everybody car will be out..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> yes sirrr.. everybody car will be out..


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://dai.ly/Nu4bgY


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

caddy 5th wheel taking offers


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/3060120716.html
[url]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/3141984761.html
[/URL]


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

FOR SALE 3 PUMPS 6 BATTERIES 14X7 WIRES 1 YEAR OLD PAINT JOB. CAR IS ORIGINAL 1990 350 MOTOR. INTERIOR IS BROUGHAM IN RED DOUBLE PILLOW. HAVE EXTRA PUMPS,GEARS,DUMPS EVERYTHING GOES WITH CAR NOT SEPERATE. ANY INFO CALL OR TEXT 305 525-7483


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

Cheese it said:


> caddy 5th wheel taking offers


 lets see any pic?


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)




----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Time for the 25th STREET touch....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Martian said:


> Time for the 25th STREET touch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

*1990 CHEVY CAPRICE*

1990 CHEVY CAPRICE. 350 MOTOR AND 700R4 TRANNY. METALIC BLACK AND RED FLAKE PAINT JOD ABOUT A YEAR OLD. 3 PUMP 6 BATTERY SETUP. REINFORCED REAR END AND EXTENDED FRONT A-ARMS. DUAL MAGNA FLOW EXHAUST.BROUGHMAN DOUBLE PILLOW INTERIOR. ANYMORE INFO CALL OR TEXT GIO @ (305)525-7483


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

got 2002 front clip for town car 5th wheel 2wing spinner all gold hit me up for pics 786 325 1865


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> The hangout at Dre's tatto shop should be jumping after the Majestics picinc


I think we should all go cruising after the show on Saturday


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> I think we should all go cruising after the show on Saturday


we are..............to Dre's hangout.:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> we are..............to Dre's hangout.:thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

if yal need some gold plating done before the pinic got u


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THE HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP AFTER THE SHOW SHALL START AROUND 730 8 PM... THE ADDRESS IS 15992 NW 27 AVE MIAMI GARDENS 33054.. ITLL BE GREAT TO DO A RIDE OUT. BUT THERES ALREADY A RIDE FOR SUNDAY..


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

floodbrangaz said:


> View attachment 511590
> 
> 
> Got my bitch waxed and ready to ride to tha Majestics car show! :biggrin:


Very nice............:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:worship:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Martian said:


> Time for the 25th STREET touch....


Baller....................................:biggrin:......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowkotex said:


> View attachment 512814
> View attachment 512815




HEY THATS MY OLD CADDY......CONGRATS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> HEY THATS MY OLD CADDY......CONGRATS


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

nice


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


> finally


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

viejitos miami said:


> i think we just chill on these days friday tower shopdavie ?on sat the cuban hangout n on sunday we fine a place to chill?
> we should get all car club pres n have a meeting to fine a good place on sunday LETS GET LOWRIDER BACK IN THE STREETS
> IN MIAMI AND BROWARD LIKE THE OLD DAYS N GIVE SUPPORT ON ANY LOWRIDER TRUCK,BOMB,CLASSIC,EURO LETS STOP
> PLAYING N HATEING ON HOMIES RIDES uffin:i guest?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

64 Skirts forsale $100

And I Got ALOT of Bike parts new and used forsale too hmu if you want pics

might go to the majestic show so I can take them over there

4072746226


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> HEY THATS MY OLD CADDY......CONGRATS


That could of been you homie lol


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

floodbrangaz said:


> View attachment 511590
> 
> 
> Got my bitch waxed and ready to ride to tha Majestics car show! :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> That could of been you homie lol


Lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ForgiatoFest Vehicle Registration

one rule...............ONLY cars with Forgiato Wheels are eligible


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

slash said:


>


Nice pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Props!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


My friend took that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

floodbrangaz said:


> View attachment 511590
> 
> 
> Got my bitch waxed and ready to ride to tha Majestics car show! :biggrin:


Fuckin props nice ride


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MR.GRUMPY said:


> View attachment 512745
> View attachment 512746
> View attachment 512747
> View attachment 512747
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Very nice............:thumbsup:


gracias


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Fuckin props nice ride


Thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Nice pics


thankz homie.


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE, 13X7 WITH TIRES............NO ADAPTERS OR K/O...........PM IF INTERESTED.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lnegro vs individuals caddy at d tat. Shop. Ps chicho bring d ruler C.A nig....


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

:buttkick:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

alright already, wheres the pics?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

L_NEGRO said:


> Lnegro vs individuals caddy at d tat. Shop. Ps chicho bring d ruler C.A nig....


Hey homie sorry I had some problems with the car while I was cruising earlier. Got it fixed though let me know if u still wanna meet up, have chicho call b do. Thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

was up with the ride rain or shine


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

:twak:WTF??? HD


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope the cruising is re-scheduled couse of the weather.


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

andres18954 said:


> I hope the cruising is re-scheduled couse of the weather.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 team borracho chillin at da bus stop it was too damn hot.


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here's a couple links to my flicks from yesterday :thumbsup: its a pain in the ass to upload'em one at a time on here 


flicker - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630701796872/

facebook - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.421963947849620.93262.231669306879086&type=1 

:thumbsup: rides looked great out there, the quality level was off the hook :yes:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

slash said:


>


 nice shot like dat picture


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn good pics 



ROLY ROZAY said:


>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

ROLY ROZAY said:


>


nice pics homie.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

Had a great weekend in Miami with my club, south beach is the shit! Thanks for having us.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

ROLY ROZAY said:


>


 Is this a New Mexico ride?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

awesome quality in the cars.. :thumbsup: the GT Regal the only one that hopped?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

One time for the big M for putting on the show and all the real riders that showed up..... :thumbsup:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

mister smiley said:


> Is this a New Mexico ride?


Yep its from the West Coast :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Martian said:


> One time for the big M for putting on the show and all the real riders that showed up..... :thumbsup:


no where near the attendance that was expected but, thank you & all the others that supported!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

PINK86REGAL said:


> no where near the attendance that was expected but, thank you & all the others that supported!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

???????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

bckbmpr84 said:


> Had a great weekend in Miami with my club, south beach is the shit! Thanks for having us.


Saw these two passing in front of my job fuckin sexy/sick/raw cars SMH at D bo yelling yo whats up & saying my name LMFAO im sure he had a few beers


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Wish I coulda made the Majestic Show but only 2 people work my site and the other guy called out :banghead:
I do have a U-PULL-IT Davie update for ya though... I saw this morning an early 80's Buick Riviera Vert in the drop off lot. The top was down but you can see it is there. Cant say condition of material but the frame looked good. The Riviera is Buick's version of the Cadillac Eldorado. Those vert tops I think fit g-body cars. Be easy mi gente.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> no where near the attendance that was expected but, thank you & all the others that supported!!


Don't matter, thanks for having the event.............we enjoyed the entire day.:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Martian said:


> One time for the big M for putting on the show and all the real riders that showed up..... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Thank You.
AS A MEMBER OF THE MAJESTICS MIAMI CAR CLUB.WE THANK ALL THE RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND
SHOWED SUPPORT.WE DID SOMETHING A BIT DIFFERENT THIS YEAR, AND AS JASON SAID JUST NOT THE
TURN OUT WE EXPECTED.THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORTED US.I CANT 
FORGET ALL OUR BIG M MEMBERS THAT MADE THE TRIP FROM OUT OF TOWN:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Selling or trading ASAP. Just moved and I have no space fit the truck. Pm me with offers or trades. Looking for anything such as cruiser. 4 wheeler. Boat or classic car


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

floodbrangaz said:


> Yep its from the West Coast :yes:


I thought so. Clean ass ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Saw these two passing in front of my job fuckin sexy/sick/raw cars SMH at D bo yelling yo whats up & saying my name LMFAO im sure he had a few beers


haha nawww thats just d bo. he said u worked there n we woulda stopped but was following homie back to hotel.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Cali Way said:


> haha nawww thats just d bo. he said u worked there n we woulda stopped but was following homie back to hotel.


Good to meet you at the picnic homie!It's always good to chop it up with good fam!
It was a good seeing the the homie D-Bo as well.Can't wait to do it again! Stay swangin!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> Don't matter, thanks for having the event.............we enjoyed the entire day.:thumbsup:


:thumbsupreciate yall bringin the whips out!


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

FUCQH8RS said:


> :thumbsup:Thank You.
> AS A MEMBER OF THE MAJESTICS MIAMI CAR CLUB.WE THANK ALL THE RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND
> SHOWED SUPPORT.WE DID SOMETHING A BIT DIFFERENT THIS YEAR, AND AS JASON SAID JUST NOT THE
> TURN OUT WE EXPECTED.THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORTED US.I CANT
> FORGET ALL OUR BIG M MEMBERS THAT MADE THE TRIP FROM OUT OF TOWN:thumbsup:


It was a good time homie :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FUCQH8RS said:


> :thumbsupreciate yall bringin the whips out!


Anytime.............:thumbsup:


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> Don't matter, thanks for having the event.............we enjoyed the entire day.:thumbsup:


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'M BACK said:


>


:h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

I'M BACK said:


>


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

mister smiley said:


> I thought so. Clean ass ride.:thumbsup:


ty


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

looking to sell asap need cash call for info 786/250/9698 rudy........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

these hoes always want money ...going crazy...?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

1993 Fleetwood for sale

New Price !!! 
click in the link for details

[url]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3135704364.html








[/URL]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy B day, Smerlin.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> View attachment 514426
> FOR SALE, 13X7 WITH TIRES............NO ADAPTERS OR K/O...........PM IF INTERESTED.



*sold sold sold*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:420:


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

*wire wheels*

13s noi tires spinners asking 100 needs to be painted
14s chrome spokes orange lip clean 200 no tires no spinner
clean out garage got a couple other things to


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Cheese it said:


> 13s noi tires spinners asking 100 needs to be painted
> 14s chrome spokes orange lip clean 200 no tires no spinner
> clean out garage got a couple other things to



post pictures of 13" wheels


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

1996 Lincoln Town Car Cartier
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/3166325680.html


----------



## DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL (Jul 24, 2003)

06 Dodge Charger Daytona 820 of 4000 
Hemi 5.7 leather seats with orange stitching sunroof etc. 
11,500 Obo
pm me with any other questions


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

the strip was popping last night , four or five cars came through hopping and rolling three looking good, reminded me of the old days.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gmonte79 (Jul 28, 2012)

Monte carlo 1980 project still has all parts hmu :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

carlito77 said:


> the strip was popping last night , four or five cars came through hopping and rolling three looking good, reminded me of the old days.:thumbsup:


What strip.. There was something goin on last nite?.. why doesn't this info get posted


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

is any lowrider's down to go to the hangout at the kmart in hialeah tonight.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

Any one have a Adjustable Trailing Arms (Upper for a 94 fleet wood for sale ??? P.M.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Rickyrzg (Jan 27, 2011)

Lowkotex said:


> Any one have a Adjustable Trailing Arms (Upper for a 94 fleet wood for sale ??? P.M.


Lol me!!


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

No thank you can grab those and load it up your ass!!!:finger:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Miami,Miami.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

[/IMG]F


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowkotex said:


> Any one have a Adjustable Trailing Arms (Upper for a 94 fleet wood for sale ??? P.M.


Call willy 786-597-7886.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

parting out a 1979 Cadillac coupe deville 
let me know if u need anything!!!!
















44"sunroof as u can see it works


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

*199*

1990 CHEVY CAPRICE. BLACK WITH RED METALIC FLAKES. 14" BLACK WIRE WHEELS. 3 PUMP 6 BATTERIES SET UP. REAR END REINFORCED AND THE FRONT IS EXTENDED AND REINFORCED. 2 INTERIORS BROUGHAM AND WHAT THE VEHICLE CAME WITH. 350 ENGINE RUNNING STRONG. CALL OR TEXT FOR MORE INFO (305)525-7483 GIO $2000 obo


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

*1990 CHEVY CAPRICE*

1990 CHEVY CAPRICE. BLACK WITH RED METALIC FLAKES. 14" BLACK WIRE WHEELS. 3 PUMP 6 BATTERIES SET UP. REAR END REINFORCED AND THE FRONT IS EXTENDED AND REINFORCED. 2 INTERIORS BROUGHAM AND WHAT THE VEHICLE CAME WITH. 350 ENGINE RUNNING STRONG. CALL OR TEXT FOR MORE INFO (305)525-7483 GIO $2000 obo


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> Happy B day, Smerlin.



I love that 68!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My homie's daughters stroller i just put together..

















Next to her club brother's ride (my son's stroller)


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> My homie's daughters stroller i just put together..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rickyrzg (Jan 27, 2011)

*Browad KreationZ CAR SHOW*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## on the grund (May 18, 2012)

For more INF call 786 942 8000 Aug 5 looking forward to seeing you guys out there


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

looking for the trimming from the back window... and a headliner...


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

PINK86REGAL said:


> My homie's daughters stroller i just put together..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tight work my brother..................:thumbsup:


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

on the grund said:


> View attachment 519012
> For more INF call 786 942 8000 Aug 5 looking forward to seeing you guys out there


Hi,
Tomorrow I fly to miami and if I make it I would like to go to the motorfest. on the picture I do not see where it is.please can you send me the the complete address?


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

Or have someone any information about other(lowrider) car events in the time of 1th of august to 15th of august in miami?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

Granada said:


> Hi,
> Tomorrow I fly to miami and if I make it I would like to go to the motorfest. on the picture I do not see where it is.please can you send me the the complete address?


2200 East 4 Ave hialeah,fl


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

on the grund said:


> View attachment 519012
> For more INF call 786 942 8000 Aug 5 looking forward to seeing you guys out there




GT MIAMI WILL BE ATTENDING


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> View attachment 510667
> 
> 
> This Show is the largest show in Palm Beach County Every Year! Lets bring out all the LOWRIDERS!!
> ...



This is the largest Show in Palm Beach County every year!


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

View attachment 510667


This Show is the largest show in Palm Beach County Every Year! Lets bring out all the LOWRIDERS!!

The X102.3 4th Annual Custom Car and Bike Show returns to the South Florida Fairgrounds Expo Center on *Saturday, August 4th, 2012* from 1:00pm to 8:00pm

​



Last year's event drew thousands of people so get your tickets now and don't miss out on a good time!​





$3,000 in cash and prizes will be awarded for "best car", "best bike", "best paint job", "best rims" and other categories. You'll be able to vote for your favorite right there at the show.

Pre Register at: westpalmcarandbikeshow.com


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Cali Way said:


> haha nawww thats just d bo. he said u worked there n we woulda stopped but was following homie back to hotel.


LOL I thought he was fuckd up but bet that up about yal would have stop by to check lil oldd me everyone at my job was feeling your ride str8 up props again...p.s. sorry for hitting you back on here so late I don't get on here like that anymore anyways hope all is well for you & fam & club brothers & the music.


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Well there are several events coming up which i would like to attend. 
However before i take the ride out there i need some help with a little bodywork on my truck. I bought all the materials to do it
just need some help in getting it done. Please PM me. thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


>


bad ass!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Another salvage yard update. U-PULL-IT in Davie has a CLEEAAAANNN Big Body 95 Lac sitting out there this morning. The last time I spoke to them they said they dont sell the cars and it takes about 2 days to get them out there...


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a Monte Carlo LS there is one for sale in my neighborhood... Its gotta be an 85... It is grey with a grey canvas top. the top covers the quarter windows but it must have came that way. Its never been juiced and never had big wheels on it. I will try to get a picture of it. The guy is asking $2200 for it.


----------



## RoadRageMag (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:420:uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SIR PIZZA KENDALL


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:wow:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

4500 obo

66 impala rebuild 350 over 60 double hump heads 134a working AC
Disc breaks in the front new custom aluminum radiator all new power steering lines
new spindles, ball joints, calipers all new brake lines, all new brakes, with new hardware and wheel cylinders
new full exhaust system with flowmaster mufflers all new wheel bearings and seals need minor rust work overal soild car


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/futgM0AH9bY


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

PINK86REGAL said:


> My homie's daughters stroller i just put together..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:boink:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/futgM0AH9bY


Damn! Lol car is fast


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

animaniacs said:


>


props homie:thumbsup:


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

nice meeting yall boys from USO:thumbsup:


----------



## Gmonte79 (Jul 28, 2012)

1980 monte Carlo project motor works tranny is slipping do not do good I want 1500 pm me if ur intrested


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 looking good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

animaniacs said:


>


Wow (JAJA)...


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

L_NEGRO said:


> Wow (JAJA)...


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

slash said:


>


Nice pictures


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


How old is this pic? I think i owned this car for a lil bit...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD PICS!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking to get rid of my parts car , solid frame lots of parts still on it $200 takes it 954 394 3077


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> GOOD PICS!


x2


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

86 t top cutty project shaved firewall fenders fiberglass dash(needs finishing) sunroof I have all
The parts for it all t top panels


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> x2


Thankz homies.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Anybody need hydraulics , wire wheels or car parts???




If so let me know, I carry a full line of new & used hydraulics & wire wheels

If you dont already know who I am or what I'm about, my names Tim and I'm located in the orlando area of central, fl. Ask around if your unsure I have a great reputation from Orlando all the way to Miami.

hydraulics I carry..
powerballs, cylinders, dumps, pumps , motors , springs, switchboxes, fittings, hoses, solenoids, ect. (eveything is in stock, available when you swing thru)

wire wheels I carry..
I have complete sets of wheels available in 13 or 14 with 72 or 100 spokes, and also sell spinners, adaptors, wheel tools, and hammers (in stock, available when you swing thru)



I also stock 155 80 r13 & 170 75 R14 white wall tires (again in stock, available when you swing thru)

I also have new and used E&G classics grills and continental kits available all the time (in stock, available when you swing thru)

last but not least I also have a huge amount of parts for g-body's impala's and cadillac's..I carry...
90 front clips, rockers, moldings, grills, bumpers, and fenders along with other mics parts (if i dont have it I normally can get it)

hit me up on the "lowrider nights orlando,fl" topic or pm me


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone have a set of 13" black spokes laying around they wat to get rid of... 14's will work to...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

ALSO I NEED A PAIR OF BALL JOINT EXTENSIONS IF ANYBODY HAS THEM...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THESE ARE OLD BUT STILL GOOD.......*


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

tru6lu305 said:


> Does anyone have a set of 13" black spokes laying around they wat to get rid of... 14's will work to...


I have some 13's black spokes, black dish, Chrome nipples, chrome bullets and adapters and tool for sale. $250 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Need a little help...I am looking for a chevy 283 engine. Kinda blew my engine over a week ago and it seems to be a bitch to find one of these. If anyone knows some one that has one or if you guys happen to have one hit me up with a price. I dont want to keep the Belair parked for too long. Thanks guys


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BelairLuis said:


> Need a little help...I am looking for a chevy 283 engine. Kinda blew my engine over a week ago and it seems to be a bitch to find one of these. If anyone knows some one that has one or if you guys happen to have one hit me up with a price. I dont want to keep the Belair parked for too long. Thanks guys


Loko just put a 305 or 350 in there.. easier to find. That's what I put in the 63


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

$250 for 13x7 inch rims. Comes with adapters, rims, 90% thread on tires, bullets and tool.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOWinFLA said:


> How old is this pic? I think i owned this car for a lil bit...


1995, i sold it to one of my boys then he sold it to someone else


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

slash said:


>


Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

saw this 2day at u pull it !!:nicoderm: if anybody need a top for a g body


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> Looking Good :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> Loko just put a 305 or 350 in there.. easier to find. That's what I put in the 63


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bautista18 (Jul 15, 2012)

mrsinecle said:


> I have some 13's black spokes, black dish, Chrome nipples, chrome bullets and adapters and tool for sale. $250 obo


Post some pictures


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

bautista18 said:


> Post some pictures


I posted them on this page. They are the black wire rims for sale for $250.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

elsylient said:


>




come on down


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> Loko just put a 305 or 350 in there.. easier to find. That's what I put in the 63


Bro they told me I have to modify too much shit to put that engine in. Also, will it fit my 2 speed powerglide tranny?? Let me know all the advise is very much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Gmonte79 (Jul 28, 2012)

350 ,305 motor forsale , 13 inch , 1980 montecarlo project body is good or trade lmk ....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

BelairLuis said:


> Bro they told me I have to modify too much shit to put that engine in. Also, will it fit my 2 speed powerglide tranny?? Let me know all the advise is very much appreciated :thumbsup:


no mods needed.. Their the same block.. You just have to put all the pullies and exhaust on the new one.. And it should fit the powerglide with no problem..


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> no mods needed.. Their the same block.. You just have to put all the pullies and exhaust on the new one.. And it should fit the powerglide with no problem..


Thats perfect. I have a 283 right now, but all my things are for a 350. All my brackets my heads my everything is for a 350 thats how the previous owner had it. Will all my stuff fit a 305? If you let me holler at this guy selling a 305 that he just posted. Also, do you know some one that can do this work for me? I dont think I can count on my mechanic for this one. Thanks again

:thumbsup:


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Gmonte79 said:


> 350 ,305 motor forsale , 13 inch , 1980 montecarlo project body is good or trade lmk ....


Pm me the price on the motors please. thanks


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Gmonte79 said:


> 350 ,305 motor forsale , 13 inch , 1980 montecarlo project body is good or trade lmk ....


Pm me price and pic if the 13's


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 18.. LETS BRING THE WHIPS OUT..


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 18.. LETS BRING THE WHIPS OUT..


:werd:


----------



## cuttytrippin (Jul 23, 2012)

Want to trade my cutlass for someting else wasmy daily driver just want impala caprice fkeetwood or towncar


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

asking $3200. for 51 chevy project car is 65% clean need metal work and paint job. i have all metal panels 
started the metal work but do not have time and new dash and visor call or tex anytime 786-380-6468 
car do runs good and automatic will trade for something let me no .be a bad ass bomba its a 10-15 gran 
car when its done thanks call or tex


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

everything new with warranty
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/3204879748.html 
have double din radios amps speakers and much more for more info call 7864582191


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


any pics of the white regal ????:shocked:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

i need some help with bodywork lmk if anyone can help.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MUST GO QUICK 1,000.00 
2 PUMPS
6INCH C-NOTCH
DUVAL EXHAUST
FRESH TWO TONE PAINT
PRO JECT CAR
HUMPS PLAITED AND UNDER THE DOORS

CALL ME 904-365-0719


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami said:


> FOR SALE HAVE TO MANY PROJECT I GOT A 1951 CHEVY 2DR ITS A PROJECT CAR BUT MOTOR WAS DONE 2YRS AGO RUNS GOOD ALL BRAKES WORK
> LIGHTS BUT NEED SOME METAL WORK I GOT ALL NEW PANELS FOR THE CAR AND HAVE BRAND NEW DASH AND visor
> AND HAVE FL TITLE LET ME NO CALL OR TEX ANYTIME $3500. WILL TRADE 786-380-6468 ANYTIME car do need metal work and a paint job
> call or tex anytime
> ...


asking for $3500 call or tex anytime 786-380-6468 ask for hector will trade ANYBODY WANTS A CHEVY BOMBA LET ME NO


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking for parts for a 64 impala 4 door sedan pm me if u have any parts thnx


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 18 ,STARTS AT 8 PM.. LETS BRING THE WHIPS OUT..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP THIS SATURDAY AUGUST 18 ,STARTS AT 8 PM.. LETS BRING THE WHIPS OUT..



both whips ?


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> [/QUOTE/
> selling my vert regal with juice or without lmk pm me


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> both whips ?


THATLL BE NICE


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

CHICO305 said:


> DOUBLE-O said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE/
> ...


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> CHICO305 said:
> 
> 
> > HOW MUCH FOR THE RIMSS:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I JUST BOUGHT THIS CAR


TEAM BORRACHOS said:


> Ill give u my hopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I JUST BOUGHT THIS CAR


:thumbsup: YOU GOT YOU A MOVIE CAR BRO..DOES IT STILL HAVE ALL THAT FIBERGLASS IN THE ROOF, HOOD, AND TRUNK??


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

LOWinFLA said:


>


You still got the grand prix?


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

CHICO305 said:


> DOUBLE-O said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE/
> > selling my vert regal with juice or without lmk pm me :facepalm::machinegun:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

lo lo said:


> You still got the grand prix?


Nope, sold it a long time ago, pretty sure it's still in west palm beach area tho


----------



## presidential99 (Aug 18, 2012)

SELLING A 99 LINCOLN TOWNCAR GREAT FOR A PROJECT CAR . REMOTE START, T.V IN THE HEADREST. I HAVE A NEW GRILL FOR IT NEVER PUT IT IN , 2,400 FIRM HIT ME UP [email protected]. THE CAR IS LOCATED IN MIAMI GARDENS. THANKS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


LASTNITES HANGOUT// GOOD TURN OUT..


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> LASTNITES HANGOUT// GOOD TURN OUT..


x2...........if you didn't go, don't miss next months.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


bad ass 57


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daddio/7184002201/


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


NICE!!


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


Real nice


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY MOTORS F/S...


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone interested in an all chrome motor for sale hit me up.


----------



## Most Wanted cc (Nov 19, 2011)

tru6lu305 said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY MOTORS F/S...


yea i got an all chrome motor for sale text me 786-350-9988


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

:biggrin::biggrin: Hangout attower shop friday night lowrider letss rideee!!!!!!!!:loco:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lowkotex said:


> :biggrin::biggrin: Hangout attower shop friday night lowrider letss rideee!!!!!!!!:loco:


let's ride


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

tru6lu305 said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY MOTORS F/S...


Can get you some.............uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Now that...is nice.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


DAMN.................


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

STILL ON AS SCHEDULED


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> STILL ON AS SCHEDULED




Goodtimes picnic has been cancelled due to isaac and the bad weather until further notice thank you


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::worship:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


>


niceeee!!!!


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

13x7 inch rims for sale for $200. Comes with adapters, rims, 90% thread on tires, bullets and tool. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*







1959-1964 FULLY CHROME REAR END*

I HAVE A FULLY CHROME REAR END THAT WILL FIT 1959, 1960, 1961, 1962, 1963,&1964 IMPALAS. IT IS STOCK REAR END THAT HAS BEEN DISASSEMBLED TO BE CHROMED AND REASSEMBLED WITH NEW SEALS AND HIGH PERFORMANCE MOSER AXLES. A REAR DISC BRAKE SET-UP WAS INSTALLED FOLLOWED BY CHROMING ALL THE BRACKETS AND HARDWARE. THE DISCS ARE DRILLED AND SLOTTED. I WILL ALSO THROW IN A CHROME PANHARD BAR AND CHROME BANANA BAR FOR THE RIGHT PRICE.
TEXT [email protected](954)326-4984 for FASTER RESPONSE


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that frame is serious


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


bad as fuck!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

*LA*



Martian said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Martian!!!Send me your info(number, email etc) so I can hit you guys up in LA.THXNick


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yo where the hang outs this weekend at? whats popping??


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

CadillacNick said:


> Hey Martian!!!Send me your info(number, email etc) so I can hit you guys up in LA.THXNick


you have a PM


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

anyone know how i can take the this governor off the peddle? when i press down hard theres somthing pushing the peddle bac? 95 fleetwood...


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

BrownSoul85 said:


>


selling a colorado custom billet streering wheel with the billet shifter. also have 10 interstate 950cc batteries 4 months old. also have a black magic piston pump with a double grounded motor n a adel. n a billet house grill for a regal lmk if anyone is interested pm me.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Yazzyfresh63 said:


> Yo where the hang outs this weekend at? whats popping??


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

was up hommie hit me up if still got pump and batteries 786 325 1865


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Dub show in L.A.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

*for sale!*

1964 coupe deville






$8500 http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/3238950620.html


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

HEAVErollerz90 said:


> 1964 coupe deville
> View attachment 533504
> $8500 http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/3238950620.html


That's a bad bitch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HEAVErollerz90 said:


> 1964 coupe deville
> View attachment 533504
> $8500 http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/3238950620.html


already loko ??? you want a vert don't you !


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> already loko ??? you want a vert don't you !


I need something i can put 13s on haha


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Sir Pizza tomorrow?


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

*SOLD* 


Martian said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

JUST ME said:


> Sir Pizza tomorrow?


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Lowrider heaven............


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

any body got some 155 80 13 white walls hit me up


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

JUST ME said:


> Sir Pizza tomorrow?
> Wa time?


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

When's the next show down there?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

If you have trouble finding 155/80 R13 white walls, Giant Tire in Pompano Beach can get them... either same day or next day all the time. 954-785-5493. I get mine there all the time. My low low is a daily and at 40 miles a day, she burns through tires and he gets me new ones every few months.

Take I-95 to Copans Rd in Pompano Beach, go east. Pass Dixie Hwy and make a right at the first light, then right into parking lot.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Fuck it, LETS CRUISE THE BEACH, WHOS DOWN? LOW LYFE FAM INVITES EVERYONE TO CRUISE THE STRIP...


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chulow said:


> Fuck it, LETS CRUISE THE BEACH, WHOS DOWN? LOW LYFE FAM INVITES EVERYONE TO CRUISE THE STRIP...


When and where???


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

13x7 inch rims for sale for $200. Comes with adapters, rims, 90% thread on tires, bullets and tool. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

if anyone needs 13s white walls lmk. $50 ea. brandname marshal


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

NEW DATE NOV 4


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Must sell asap. Taking offers


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Reds Miami always has 155/80/13s white walls in stock all the time $50 each (Marshal) for the layitlow Homies.(305) 696-9990 The original lowrider shop in Miami.:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

mrsinecle said:


> 13x7 inch rims for sale for $200. Comes with adapters, rims, 90% thread on tires, bullets and tool. Hit me up if interested.



fool they fit a lincoln like yours rite or they hit the caliper


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

got a 98 lincoln candy brandywine with burgandy base candy silverleaf pinstrip on 26s cant post up picks not letting me but if interested $6gs obo on 6s or will sell car with out rims n music for$3600obo but i do not have stock tires for the car hit me up for pics 7866239958 txt car runs real good cold ac paint is not faded looks real good...will trade car for clean cutlass tahoe impala ss or clean box chevy ls



















video click on it


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

1986 buick regla for sale hydros wheels interior $3500 orlando florida 





































up for auction is a very nice condition lowriderthis 1986 buick regal limited has 2 pumps 4 batterys, white spoke 13 inch wire wheels, custom paint and custom interior. the car is driven daily to work and then taken to local car shows on the weekends  *the car runs a drives great. **it has a v8 307 engine with auto tranny **motor is dressed with chrome like, aircleaner, valve covers, breathers, wing bolts, brake booster cover**the motor is maintained like it should**the car has just 151,000 miles on it**the engine does have edelbrock intake and carborator**the car does not over heat or have any problems mechanically**the a/c is working since the hydraulic cylinder bumped the a/c line and it stoped blowing cold shorly afterwords.. (fix the leak and recharge it)* *the hydraulics are roadster hydraulics brand **2 competition pumps **4 switches dash mounted (front, rear and each rear corner)** 8 cylinders in front and 14 cylinders in rear**all 4 batterys where purchased this year, the system works great.**the upper front control arms have been extended and reinforced.**the rear axle and cylinder perches have also been reinforced.*The hydraulic system is about 2 years old. The system works with no problems and has no hydraulic leaks. *the exterior of the car is painted burgandy ppg, the car does have a couple of dings / dents.**the car features a leather top that was custom made with dimond shape glass for the 3 rear windows**all of the trim and bumpers are in near pefect condition**the rims are 13 inch 100 spoke reverse wire wheels with white spokes & white wall tires* *the interior full power seats, locks and windows** the interior is full customized maroon colored leather style seats**the seats where made to match the dash and door panels**the dash bezels are burgandy is andy to match the car.**the tilt colum is burgandy and has a grant gt wood steering wheel**the pioneer cd player radio is 3 months old and works great, the stereo system has pioneer speakers* if you need any more info please feel free to ask me your questions. the car is being sold to the highest bidder!!!!the car is located in orlando, fl
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=...%3AMESELX%3AIT



























LOCAL SALE IS $3500 OR BEST OFFER
​​


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/3248470870.html


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/3239054678.html


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> fool they fit a lincoln like yours rite or they hit the caliper



In order to fit 13's, you have to do a spindle swap with a 90 to 93 towncar. It's the only way to fit 13's. It's either that or grind the shit out of the calipers.


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Im looking for a 64 impala 4 door sedan parts car if yal have any info on one could yal plz pm me thanx


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

mrsinecle said:


> In order to fit 13's, you have to do a spindle swap with a 90 to 93 towncar. It's the only way to fit 13's. It's either that or grind the shit out of the calipers.


grind the calipers and put spacers


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

LA Show.Sept 2.Torres Empire.Enjoy guys!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

I ll post more tomorrow guys.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*for sale hit me up need to go by this weekend*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i have a 1951 chevy 2dr fleetline inline 6 automatic runs good its been lowerd in the rear 3 inch it need paint job n metal work makes a badass bomba or hotrod
i have all metal panels for all rust damage on the car n new dash n a big out side visor asking $3500.0or will take trade for a 4dr classic 
call or tex anytime 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

Goodguys Summer Get-Together by IMKRUZN, on Flickr
bad ass


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CadillacNick said:


> I ll post more tomorrow guys.


nice pics loko , Thanks for posting uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CLEAN G BODY SPLIT BENCH $60 TAKES IT


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> nice pics loko , Thanks for posting uffin:


 No problem homie!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

yo Dre pm when you get the chance


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Well due to the family growing it has become time for me to sell my 2008 Dodge Magnum.
If anyone is interested please pm me back or call me at 786-553-3967.
Thanks


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/3261425888.html


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

FOR SALE 1999 FORD F350 7.3 TURBO DIESEL .. FULL EXHAUST FROM THE TURBO BACK , INTAKE , DIABLO SPORT CHIP , BIG TURBO , 4" FAB TECK SUSPENSION LIFT , 22.5 ALCOA'S , CHROME STEP BARS , 06 FRONT END 09 BACK , MANY MORE UPGRADES REALLY NICE TUCK IF INTRESTED HMU !!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

billet steering wheel, batteries sold. still have two rear pumps n piston pump with adel n a regal house grill. lmk


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 QUALITY.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

HANGOUT AT DRE`S SHOP THIS SATURDAY NIGHT BRING THE CARS OUT UNLESS YOU WORKING ON EM YOU SHOULD BE DRIVING EM.......


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


> HANGOUT AT DRE`S SHOP THIS SATURDAY NIGHT BRING THE CARS OUT UNLESS YOU WORKING ON EM YOU SHOULD BE DRIVING EM.......



X2


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

where is that/////????/


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lowkotex said:


> where is that/////????/


at my shop.. 15992 nw 27 ave.. miami gardens..every 3rd saturday of the month


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

*Posting for a friend. new 14x7 in the box with everything!!! 
*call him AT 786 853-3274


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> at my shop.. 15992 nw 27 ave.. miami gardens..every 3rd saturday of the month


 this saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Let's take a ride to the beach after the hangout , ride out like the old days !


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

any body got a good driveshaft shop? need to get a 2 piece made


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

PM me the price


CadillakRidah106 said:


> FOR SALE 1999 FORD F350 7.3 TURBO DIESEL .. FULL EXHAUST FROM THE TURBO BACK , INTAKE , DIABLO SPORT CHIP , BIG TURBO , 4" FAB TECK SUSPENSION LIFT , 22.5 ALCOA'S , CHROME STEP BARS , 06 FRONT END 09 BACK , MANY MORE UPGRADES REALLY NICE TUCK IF INTRESTED HMU !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

sucio138 said:


> any body got a good driveshaft shop? need to get a 2 piece made


Call Willy (classic angels)...........786-597-7886


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Let's take a ride to the beach after the hangout , ride out like the old days !


THAT ACTUALLY SOUNDS GREAT....


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

BOUNDED C.C., COMING UP SOON! HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT FOR A GREAT EVENT:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE!!!


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lets get it.....


DOUBLE-O said:


> ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

illmatic1125 said:


> Lets get it.....


MY *****!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks to all the guys that help me with the ball joint problem at the hangout. that's what is lowrider is all about. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Was a nice Lil ride yesterday


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

p://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/P9021190.jpg[/IMG]



































[





















88/Bajitonick/P9021174.jpg[/IMG]














/jj88/Bajitonick/P9021165.jpg[/IMG]














s/jj88/Bajitonick/P9021157.jpg[/IMG]














P9021146.jpg[/IMG]







http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/P9021134.jpg[/IMG]Sorry guts i took so long.Just been busy.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

021145.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

/Bajitonick/P9011091.jpg[/IMG]














/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/P9011086.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

itonick/P9011059.jpg[/IMG]














[IM







G]http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/P9021199.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

I have some from last year too.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

I gotta say though. Last year's show was way better.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

]


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

obucket.com/albums/jj88/Bajitonick/ImportedPhotos00843.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Now that im here ill put some mia lowriders.







.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope everyone has a good sunday


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

my old coupe!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice pics Nick, next year for sure.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

FOR sale. $9000 if anyone interested. thanks.


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

nice pics chico


----------



## TATE62 (Sep 17, 2012)

MIA LOOKING GOOD TTT


----------



## TATE62 (Sep 17, 2012)

ANYBODY HAVE SOME GOOD FENDER FOR A 62 IMPALA


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone know of a good rim shop or some1 that maybe has 24" dub voodoo sploater parts i recently bought some dub floaters/sploaters in MIA and there 24 inch dub voodoos im missin a floater and the spinning lip i got ahold of dub they said been discontinued


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

que la verga locos......yo nick nice pics men......
:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks homies!Post some more when i get a chance.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


> Thanks homies!Post some more when i get a chance.


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

*que la verga jefe....*



IIMPALAA said:


>




que la verga jefe.........y las columbianas....


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up homies godbless lowrider family


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos in tha fucking house little by little


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> It said to post Lowriders. not that shit. Thats y we get clowned. :angry:


:inout:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

got a clean 13'' 5 wheel for sale


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

str8lowriding said:


> got a clean 13'' 5 wheel for sale


how much homie?


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

*Must sell Asap this weekend in process of buying a bigger car
2008 Dodge Magnum 83k miles, 2nd owner, 22'' 
asking 11,000*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> TO BE CONTINUED....


ayyy billllettttte majeeeeeee.......


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

any up cumming hangoutssss


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

1986 buick real for sale
hydros wheels interior
$3000 orlando florida 

































































price is $3000
1986 buick regal limited has 2 pumps 4 batterys, white spoke 13 inch wire wheels, custom paint and custom interior. the car is driven daily to work and then taken to local car shows on the weekends  *the car runs a drives great. **it has a v8 307 engine with auto tranny **motor is dressed with chrome like, aircleaner, valve covers, breathers, wing bolts, brake booster cover**the motor is maintained like it should**the car has just 151,000 miles on it**the engine does have edelbrock intake and carborator**the car does not over heat or have any problems mechanically**the a/c is working since the hydraulic cylinder bumped the a/c line and it stoped blowing cold shorly afterwords.. (fix the leak and recharge it)

* *the hydraulics are roadster hydraulics brand **2 competition pumps **4 switches dash mounted (front, rear and each rear corner)** 8 cylinders in front and 14 cylinders in rear**all 4 batterys where purchased this year, the system works great.**the upper front control arms have been extended and reinforced.**the rear axle and cylinder perches have also been reinforced.
*The hydraulic system is about 2 years old. The system works with no problems and has no hydraulic leaks.

*the exterior of the car is painted burgandy ppg, the car does have a couple of dings / dents.**the car features a leather top that was custom made with dimond shape glass for the 3 rear windows**all of the trim and bumpers are in near pefect condition**the rims are 13 inch 100 spoke reverse wire wheels with white spokes & white wall tires* *the interior full power seats, locks and windows** the interior is full customized maroon colored leather style seats**the seats where made to match the dash and door panels**the dash bezels are burgandy is andy to match the car.**the tilt colum is burgandy and has a grant gt wood steering wheel**the pioneer cd player radio is 3 months old and works great, the stereo system has pioneer speakers*​


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


dam parce esa foto tiene mi respeto.....bad ass


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

tru6lu305 said:


>


looooking gooddd....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> dam parce esa foto tiene mi respeto.....bad ass


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> ayyy billllettttte majeeeeeee.......



thats what you get when you pop that piggy bank open and get shit done


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Looking good as usual


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Looking good as usual


:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

*47 chevy*

have a 1947 chevy 2dr for sale have title and no motor no tranny have all parts has everything for it the car has been soda blasted 1yr ago 
factor frame and sus solid body asking $2600. no more no less the car is taking a part but in totall nice clean project car







call or tex anytime 786-380-6468 if you want to see it let me no


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

*nice*



viejitos miami said:


> have a 1947 chevy 2dr for sale have title and no motor no tranny have all parts has everything for it the car has been soda blasted 1yr ago factor frame and sus solid body asking $2600. no more no less the car is taking a part but in totall nice clean project car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


wheres the caddy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

Lowridergame305 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED....

















NICE colorr :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> wheres the caddy


DIDN'T MAKE IT..............MISSING 4 MORE CARS, ALL IN THE WORKS. 2 should be out soon.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Now thats some security.....but thow in some peanut butter and its a done deal....


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Complete Corvertible top for a g body for sale ! 
Quarter glass , wind shield frame seats , motor , 
Hoses , panels , screws , basket , frame ect . 

$ 550 takes it . 

305 903 7454


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

can do them gold if u want hit me up


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> DIDN'T MAKE IT..............MISSING 4 MORE CARS, ALL IN THE WORKS. 2 should be out soon.


TTT!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Real G shit right here!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Towers tonight. Let's ride.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

155/80/13 white walls marshal brand $50ea. tax included. why pay more. also i get any other size tires lmk. 786-277-8042:drama:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

2010 Charger Bucket Seats Front and Back $300 obo
No Rips No Tears, look good in a Gbody or Donk.
Stock Grey not Leather


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


dam yall looking niceeee:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> dam yall looking niceeee:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> ]


nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> View attachment 547866


:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

hno:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

animaniacs said:


> hno:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

animaniacs said:


> hno:


'about time!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

animaniacs said:


> hno:


:thumbsup:tight work like that two tone


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

animaniacs said:


> hno:


(Jaja...)


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

got this for sale dashboard for a 93-96 fleetwood


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

FOR SALE... PM ME IF INTERESTED. NO B.S OFFERS.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

coming soon, dont let the clean paint fool you,it will smash bumper!:wow:!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Im looking for some chrome undies for a gbody. hmu 4072746226


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice pix slash


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

November 4 GOOD TIMES PICNIC....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

animaniacs said:


> hno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> November 4 GOOD TIMES PICNIC....


:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> November 4 GOOD TIMES PICNIC....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Reaching out to all Florida Lowriders, we are planning a trip to attend the Daytona Turkey Run Car Show/Swap Meet. Although this is an event that features mostly “hot rods” there will be more than 12,000 vehicles of all kinds. We are trying to enforce our presence by bringing as many Lowriders as possible, 25th Street Riders C.C. will be bringing a few cars but we encourage other car clubs and solo riders from around the area to join us. This is a 4 day family friendly event including a large amount of vendors with new and used parts for sale. Let’s show them Lowriding is still alive!!*

*If you are interested or have any questions, PM. 
*
*39[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Daytona Turkey Run at the Daytona International Speedway November, 22-25[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012*​​​​
​
​
​
​​


















​


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

8500 not cut l7s 15 in trunk


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> November 4 GOOD TIMES PICNIC....


I'll be there where and what time


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

double din H ID's TVs speakers amps subwoofers anything you need for your car or might want hit me up 7864582191


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


slash said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CadillacNick said:


>


Nice


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

:thumbsup: nice job keep up the work nick


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

CadillacNick said:


>


:thumbsup: nice job keep up the work nick


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

can do them all gold if u want taking offers 7863251865 18"


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 552483
> View attachment 552484
> 8500 not cut house of color tangerine l7s 15 in trunk


 7867268866 may trade send pics of what u got


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT THE SHOP (15992 NW 27 AVE).. STARTS AT 8PM.. HOPING THE WEATHER STAYS NICE..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT THE SHOP (15992 NW 27 AVE).. STARTS AT 8PM.. HOPING THE WEATHER STAYS NICE..



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT THE SHOP (15992 NW 27 AVE).. STARTS AT 8PM.. HOPING THE WEATHER STAYS NICE..


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> November 4 GOOD TIMES PICNIC....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT THE SHOP (15992 NW 27 AVE).. STARTS AT 8PM.. HOPING THE WEATHER STAYS NICE..


:thumbsup:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

slash said:


> [/Q:thumbsup:UOTE]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

I need a g body head liner $ n hand


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have use skirts 63 chevy $75.00 or looking to trade for a steering wheel use impala


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

pm send


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

im intersted on the skrirs pleace pm me homie


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

got 64 impala skirts. lmk 4072746226


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

vegas


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CAR SHOW INFO........

FESTIVAL FLEA MARKET (POMPANO).............DEC 2, 10-4

TAMARAC COMMUNITY CENTER OCT 27 11-3 8601 W COMMERCIAL BLVD, TAMARAC.

TIJUANA TAXI SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE 5-8 ATLANTIC BLVD/UNIVERSITY DR. CORAL SPRINGS

SEMINOLE HARD ROCK 3RD THURSDAY OF MONTH 6-10

PEP BOYS IN CORAL SPRINGS OCT 20 11-3

MIAMI INTL MALL (DORAL) OCT 21 10-4

TOWER SHOPS .........EVERY FRIDAY 6-10 UNIVERSITY DR/595 DAVIE

CHECK CRUISINSOUTHFLORIDA.COM FOR MORE INFOR.


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling 1 pump and some marzocchi motors and some hoses pm me


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> I need a g body head liner $ n hand


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:wow:


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> CAR SHOW INFO........
> 
> FESTIVAL FLEA MARKET (POMPANO).............DEC 2, 10-4
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

got one reds pump for sale 150 complete pm me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> CAR SHOW INFO........
> 
> FESTIVAL FLEA MARKET (POMPANO).............DEC 2, 10-4
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

90caprice said:


> selling 1 pump and some marzocchi motors and some hoses pm me


whats up men can you give me a call thanks 7862509698


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^sick pics, if anyone knows someone building a early 80's blazer/jimmy . I have a brand new front bumper and headlights for it . I also have full left side and right side chrome rocker panels for 80's cadillac fleetwood in good condition no major dents. Im *giving* them away if not, they are going to the garbage thought i would hook someone up. Let me know.


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

i got 2 el caminos for parts i got everything for them.and i also have an 85 el camino for sale with an lt1 swap all it needs is an intake manifold to make iit carburated or the wiring harness
pm me


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/350150-1987-buick-regal.html#post16058749


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

animaniacs said:


>


:worship: nice placa


----------



## Burnt$ Brougham$ (Feb 23, 2012)

Where u located? Lookn to get the rockers!


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

6500 with out rims n bass or obo 7867268866 house of color just done clean on cut let me know


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling my 85 el camino with an lt1 swap doesnt run needs the intake to make it carburated or wiring harness to make it fuel injection.body is really clean 
i also have 2 complete elkys for parts


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

DOMREP64 said:


> *Reaching out to all Florida Lowriders, we are planning a trip to attend the Daytona Turkey Run Car Show/Swap Meet. Although this is an event that features mostly “hot rods” there will be more than 12,000 vehicles of all kinds. We are trying to enforce our presence by bringing as many Lowriders as possible, 25th Street Riders C.C. will be bringing a few cars but we encourage other car clubs and solo riders from around the area to join us. This is a 4 day family friendly event including a large amount of vendors with new and used parts for sale. Let’s show them Lowriding is still alive!!*
> 
> *If you are interested or have any questions, PM.
> *
> ...


This might be an interesting event if enough people from South Florida can make the cruise together.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*AIRBRUSH KIT AND COMPRESSOR*

BRAND NEW AIRBRUSH GUN AND COMPRESSOR FOR SALE....$ 175 FOR BOTH


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ALSO LOWRIDER MAGAZINES... FROM 1991 TO NOW... 200 TAKES THEM ALL....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> This might be an interesting event if enough people from South Florida can make the cruise together.


There was more than 12,000 cars last year.................It will be interesting, come out.


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

still got one reds pump for sale also 2 motors for sale one is a marzocchi


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

90caprice said:


> selling my 85 el camino with an lt1 swap doesnt run needs the intake to make it carburated or wiring harness to make it fuel injection.body is really clean
> i also have 2 complete elkys for parts


ferny?


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

na homie manny


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

animaniacs said:


>


nice ride homie and placa


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

LOOOKING TO BUY A PISTON PUMP OR A BLADDER PUMP IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW CASH IN HAND 786/250/9698


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm anxious for my ride to be finished...Al esto esta depinga!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BelairLuis said:


> View attachment 559180
> I'm anxious for my ride to be finished...Al esto esta depinga!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

need a hood for a 79 grand prix pm me if you have one


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

looking good Luis.:thumbsup:
View attachment 559180


----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

*selling my 1967 chevy impala*







1967 chevy impala....it runs ..it has a 283 engine with 2-speed power glide tranny.....it needs body work and paint job....it has all the int...great project car....dont want to sell but i dont have any where to keep it.....must go asap.....asking $3500 or come make me a offer and if i like it take it.....willing to trade also...hit me up at 786 298 3840 call or text at any time....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice 67 homie ponce:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone selling a 63 impala or belair trunk let me know. It has to be in stable conditions. Thanks


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

i need a 78 grand prix hood pm me if you know were theres one or who has one


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

I need 2 complete doors wit planes for a 84 cadillac coupe deville pm me or text 561)351-2291


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

*4 light header panel for malibu or el camino*

selling four light header panel for malibu or el camino im asking 250 obo call me 305 915 3899 or pm me


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Qvo homies NM PASSING BY SHOWING LOVE


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> Qvo homies NM PASSING BY SHOWING LOVE


wassup homie. clean ride


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey guys i really ned to get rid of this truck. PLease lmk if anyone is interested.


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a pair of 12" pistons and a pair of 10" pistons for sale .
$ 75 for all together . Let me know


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


26jd said:


> wassup homie. clean ride


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

need a 93 fleetwood house grill or e&g grill hit me up txt 7866239958 thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

GoodTimes Miami Picnic this weekend...right?


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

thats rite nov 4


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Got 93 fleetwood nasty bang tvs hids n trainhorns with alarm looking to trade for ls box cars on 6s now but im keeping the rims hit me up post pics in a bit 7866239958


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling my 90 chevy caprice box its got a fresh paint job black with red flakes its sitting on 14s with matching paint on the lips and hub its got a factory 5.7 350 its juiced 3 pump set up all it needs is batterys its also has a brougham interior call me for pics 305 915 3899


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

taking offers new 18 "


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

REMINDER... THIS SUNDAY NOVEMBER 4.. GOODTIMES PICNIC.. AMELIA EARHART PARK IN HIALEAH.. STARTS AT 12 PM


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> REMINDER... THIS SUNDAY NOVEMBER 4.. GOODTIMES PICNIC.. AMELIA EARHART PARK IN HIALEAH.. STARTS AT 12 PM


:cheesy:

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling my 90 box juiced 3 pumps fresh paint brougham interior reinforced call me 305 915 3899


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking for some 13" Dayton


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> REMINDER... THIS SUNDAY NOVEMBER 4.. GOODTIMES PICNIC.. AMELIA EARHART PARK IN HIALEAH.. STARTS AT 12 PM


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[h=2]







[/h]



Found this in craigslist.......................

i have a set of 4 13s stamped daytons they retail for $2500 i am asking $1000 for them with good tires call me at 9548575323​


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Martian said:


>


still can't make out how to get here  help me out MARTIANO


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Does any one has brand new deka batteries and also and two number 11 gears let me noe asap......


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Martian said:


>


is that for today(Friday)? i know the celabration started yesterday


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

cener gold git said:


> :thumbsup:uffin:


I will be there


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

looking for clean box chevy ls on rims if stock we can work something out....93 fleetwood on 26 dubs nasty music....











7866239958

video click on it


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Does any one has brand new deka batteries and also and two number 11 gears let me noe asap......


call willy 7865977886 for the dekas n call me for the gears 7862509698


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

I got 2 pairs of speakers one pair 10" L7 kickers en one pair 12" L5 kickers news wit box text me for pic 561)351-2291


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

REMINDER.... TOMORROW GOODTIMES c.c PICNIC.. AT AMELIA EARHART PARK.. IN HIALEAH. STARTS AT 11AM..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/LowriderBicycleMagazine

Lowrider bicycle magazines I scanned and uploaded.


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

got one reds pump for sale all chrome and one marzocchi motor call 305 915 3899


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/LowriderBicycleMagazine
> 
> Lowrider bicycle magazines I scanned and uploaded.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BRAND NEW AIRBRUSH GUN AND COMPRESSOR FOR SALE....$ 175 FOR BOTH


----------



## Guys64impala (Sep 24, 2012)

Any one looking for a bubble chevy let me know mine is for sale..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

NO PHOTOSHOP :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

animaniacs said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

sour diesel said:


>


Nice picture


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EGVbH4xJU8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling my 1990 chevy caprice with a 350 its black with red flakes brougham interior nice wood grain steering wheel color matched 14s
car was painted less than a year ago 3 pump set up just needs batterys call me 305 915 3899


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

90caprice said:


> still got one reds pump for sale also 2 motors for sale one is a marzocchi


how much for the mother?


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EGVbH4xJU8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


nice video homie my car was the black cutlass had a great tiime out ther thanks.....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

cener gold git said:


> nice video homie my car was the black cutlass had a great tiime out ther thanks.....


lilyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

viejitos miami said:


> have use skirts 63 chevy $75.00 or looking to trade for a steering wheel use impala
> View attachment 555022


you still got them skirts hector?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

yea 65.00 bucks one has little dent not mayor let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

L_NEGRO said:


> lilyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


lmaoooooooo ***** u off the chain tu siempre va hacer mi lily no ****:roflmao:


----------



## Jeyo85 (Dec 3, 2009)

$20K check out thread on classifieds for more pics


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

congrats GTimers on your 2nd anv show. looks like missed out this year... keep up the hard work... and big ups to all clubs that supported the event... 

Paul Sanchez
GT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

nice videos and pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

GOODTIMES CC said:


> congrats GTimers on your 2nd anv show. looks like missed out this year... keep up the hard work... and big ups to all clubs that supported the event...
> 
> Paul Sanchez
> GT



THANK YOU PAUL FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND AS WELL TO ALL OF THE GOOD TIMERS THAT CAME OUT AND GAVE A HAND HOSS AND GANGSTER THREW IT DOWN IN MIAMI AND CAPONE FROM NEW YORK CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT US WE HOPE TO SEE YOU DOWN IN MIAMI NEXT YEAR FOR OUR 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC AS WELL AS OTHER GOOD TIMERS TOO.

- GT MIAMI


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

_GOOD TIMES MIAMI _WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP TO OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR CLUB PICNIC AND REPRESENTED YOUR CLUB AND ALSO TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SHOW LOVE WE APPRECIATE ALL OF THE SUPPORT AND HOPE WE SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR. ALSO DONT FORGET THERE ARE PLENTY EVENTS FOR EVERYONE TO BRING THERE CARS OUT TO IF YOU MISS ONE THERES ANOTHER THE FOLLOWING WEEK KEEP ALL THE GOOD WORK UP AND WE HOPE THAT EVERYONE STAYS MOTIVATED AND KEEPS RIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF

MOST SUPPORTED CLUB = LOWLYFE C.C.
BEST DONK = RED IMPALA ON BELLAGIOS.
BEST INTERIOR = SMERLIN USO MIAMI.
BEST STREET HOP = ANIMANIACS CLASSIC ANGLES.
BEST RADICAL HOP = GOODTIMES HOSS/GANGSTER SO CAL.

EVENTS: 

EVERY FIRST SAT OF THE MONTH SIR PIZZA KENDALL 124TH AND 122ND 
EVERY SECOND SAT OF THE MONTH SIR PIZZA HIALEAH WESTLAND MALL
EVERY THIRD SAT OF THE MONTH INKSTINCT TATTO SHOP OPA LOCKA 152ND AND NW 27TH AVENUE
EVERY FRIDAY NIGHTS TOWER SHOP DAVIE UNIVERSITY AND 595
EVERY SAT NIGHT OLD CAR HANGOUT KMART HIALEAH 49TH STREET

KEEP THA CARS ROLLING LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT IN MIAMI GOING LETS NOT MAKE LOWRIDNG EXTINCT DOWN HERE 

CONGRATULATIONS ON VIEJITOS MIAMI COMING OUT WITH THE BOMBA AND REPRESENTING KEEP THE GOOD WORK UP


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GOODTIMES CC said:


> congrats GTimers on your 2nd anv show. looks like missed out this year... keep up the hard work... and big ups to all clubs that supported the event...
> 
> Paul Sanchez
> GT


thanks a lot paul.. hopefully ill see yall by the end of the year out in cali..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3349036953.html

GRANDHUSTLE FOR SALE THE FIRST ONE DANNY BUILT


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/3367757957.html


CLEAN REGAL FOR SALE


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3325463117.html


93 CADDY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3360372479.html

SUNDAY DRIVER


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

got an 87 regal needs body nothing big and tranny slips call me up 305 915 3899 car interior is really clean


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

got a super clean 87 regal grill and light bezels


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

air compressor 150 obo....(305) 726 6961 txt or call


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

LMK if anyone is interested


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

sold


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

slash said:


>


Thanks for the pictures homie


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling my 90 caprice on juice 3 pump set up paint is less than a year old black with red flakes looks nice its got a brougham interior matching 14 inch wheels black lip and hub with chevy sign on the knockoffs 350 engine runs great all the car needs is some batterys for the juice call me 305 915 3899 no trades im asking 2200 obo


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> Thanks for the pictures homie


anytime homie.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CadillacNick said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CadillacNick said:


>


take da take da :boink:


----------



## LIL MURPHY (Nov 10, 2012)

x2


carlito77 said:


> nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP THIS SATURDAY. EVERYONES WELCOME.. AND OFCOURSE THE USUAL SUSPECTS THAT SHOW UP...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*For those going to Daytona for Turkey Run, and want to meet up Friday morning to go to the speedway we will meet up at 730am at the south west corner of the mall across the street from the speedway(at the corner of International Speedway Blvd and Midway ave.).for those that want to cruise afterwards we are meeting up at 5pm at the same spot, then leaving promptly at 6pm to cruise down A1A to BellAir plaza. *
:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT AT THE TATTOO SHOP THIS SATURDAY. EVERYONES WELCOME.. AND OFCOURSE THE USUAL SUSPECTS THAT SHOW UP...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling some 13s in good shape they need one tire call or text 305 915 3899


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling some clean 13s they need one tire there powder coated. the lip is black the spokes are black the hub is chrome and the nipples are chrome 305 915 3899


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

90caprice said:


> selling some clean 13s they need one tire there powder coated. the lip is black the spokes are black the hub is chrome and the nipples are chrome 305 915 3899


$ pics


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

I need someone to do some bodywork for me. LMK if anyone can help me out
Thanks


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:roflmao:


carlito77 said:


> View attachment 568807


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

sunday driver for sale


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

*U.S.O MIAMI.*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TOMORROW SATURDAY HANGOUT/CRUISE NIGHT AT THE SHOP... 15992 NW 27 AVE......


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

tru6lu305 said:


> View attachment 569418


Clean!!!


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling my 90 juiced box chevy fresh paint 350 runs good call or text me 305 915 3899


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking for a 350 turbo tranny. If any one has one hmu. Thanks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

tight work love them classic
http://flic.kr/p/cFsTyo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SFPC TOYS IN THE SUN RUN CAR SHOW INFORMATION*SPONSORED BY:*All proceeds benefit the ​Joe DiMaggio Children’s Hospital Foundation! ​Park opens at 8am. ​All vehicles must be at Markham Park and ​parked in the Car Show area *no later than 10am*. ​​To participate in the Car Show, ​​please contact Steve Schwartz at [email protected] ​​or 561-620-2124 (days) 954-963-2828 (eves)​​


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TODAY SATURDAY HANGOUT/CRUISE NIGHT AT THE SHOP... 15992 NW 27 AVE......​

INKSTINCT TATTOO #1 
15996 NW 27 AVE 
(786) 333-2602 cell 
ANDRE​


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> TODAY SATURDAY HANGOUT/CRUISE NIGHT AT THE SHOP... 15992 NW 27 AVE......​
> 
> INKSTINCT TATTOO #1
> 15996 NW 27 AVE
> ...


I wanna go......


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

slash said:


> ]




Anyone on here own this black cutty ?


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

goinlow said:


> Anyone on here own this black cutty ?


i do whats going on call me 7862509698


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL in your hood all day all nite ..........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> View attachment 570027


:yes:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> I need a g body head liner $ n hand


ebay sells them. you unroll when you get it and its supposed to take its shape. Never ordered one


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> ebay sells them. you unroll when you get it and its supposed to take its shape. Never ordered one


cool thanks


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

14" continental kit , its like new condition no dents or chrome piling $ 500 text me for pic 561)351-2291


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> cool thanks


no problemo


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/3425288111.html check this link out guys. One of my friends is selling his whip..


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


loooking good locoooooo


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Anybody need their shops lettered up or rides pinstriped hit me up ill be in town in December....all signs are hand lettered and can be custom made to whatever size or color scheme you want...thanks for checking it out!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looks badass crato, how much for that desk top? :wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

happy thanksgiving day ......viejitos miami fl all day all nite injoy ur thay homies


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

carlito77 said:


> looks badass crato, how much for that desk top? :wow:


Which one are you looking for?


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

This car is bad ass fuck!!


slash said:


>


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

For sale 77-96 cadillac coupe/fleetwood wrapped frame will also fit 2 door caddys


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

swanginbigbodies said:


> For sale 93-96 cadillac fleetwood wrapped frame.


What the ticket? PM me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

got 1 pump for sale all chrome 150 obo and one marzachi motor for 100. 305 915 3899


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

BelairLuis said:


> Anyone selling a 63 impala or belair trunk let me know. It has to be in stable conditions. Thanks


 I have a very solid 63 trunk for impala


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale thay are so so good for a hopper or a car that whats the rim all painted let me no $75.00 for all 4 wheels 14x7 rev no atp or spinner









call or tex 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL CAR CLUB ALL DAY ALL NITE......


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE 1976 CHEVY CAPRICE $5000 OR BEST OFFER...CALL THE OWNER AT 954-825-9687







*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

TO THE TOP.....
I got 1977-1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham rolling chassis/frame 4-sale. 
Complete SOLID N UNCUT Frame. 
Hit me up if Ya interested. Thanxs...


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A FEW ITEMS IF ANYONE HAS SOMETHING PLEASE HIT ME UP THANK YOU

CLEAN NOT BROKEN INNER FENDERS FOR 87 MONTE CARLO LS OR SS,MALIBU,EL CAMINO

14" OR 16" PISTONS IN GOOD SHAPE

ITALIAN DUMPS

ANYONE HAVE ANY OF THESE ITEMS PLEASE HIT ME UP THANKS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FESTIVAL FLEA MARKET 2900 West Sample Road | Pompano Beach, Florida 33073 
Mon.- Fri. 9:30am - 5pm | Sat. & Sun. 9:30am - 6pm 
954-979-4555 | 1-800-353-2627 ​Sunday, December 2, 2012
10am to 4pm
SOUTH FLORIDA'S LARGEST CAR SHOW OVER 600 CARS​​
​
You don’t want to miss this *MEGA*show!​
Music, Fun, Food and Lots and Lots of GREAT CARS.
Oh, by the way, GREAT SHOPPING for your wife, girlfriend or yourself.
500 Indoor Air-Conditioned Shops.​
Registration OPENS 8am CLOSES NOON.
Pre-Registration CLOSES Wednesday, 11/28/2012​


FIRST 300 Pre-Registered Cars Receive: ​FREE $10.00 Gas Card ​FREE $10.00 Food Voucher for Food Court​Custom Dash Plaque​All Entries AFTER 301 Receive: ​FREE $10.00 Food Voucher for Food Court ​Show T-Shirt​PLUS All Registrants Receive: ​$20.00 Festival Dollars ​Lanyards & Show ID Tags​

Trophies for Club Participation, Festival Choice & People's Choice
Top 50 CASH AWARDS - Top 50 CASH AWARDS​
Free Coffee, Donuts, Bagels, and Muffins for all Entrants 8:00am-10:00am.
Hospitality Tent 11:00am – 3:00pm – Free Snacks and Drinks for Entrants.​
‘DJ’ Scott the Music Man. Live Entertainment and Special Guests.
Vendor Area…Auto related, Antiques, Collectables @ $100 per Space

Festival Flea Market is Located on Sample Road at the Florida Turnpike (Exit #69),
Pompano Beach, Florida (954) 979-4555.
For information regarding Car Show registration, please call Dick Barten 954-563-4000
Cllick HERE for Directions.​
Pre-Registration ONLY $25.00 per car $30.00 Day of Show
Vehicles admitted after Noon $20.00 NO PERKS!​
THIS IS A RAIN OR SHINE EVENT​


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

viejitos miami said:


> happy thanksgiving day ......viejitos miami fl all day all nite injoy ur thay homies


Bad ass


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone know where i can buy some 235/70 R15 or 235/75 R15 with white wall hit me up


----------



## 90caprice (Oct 18, 2012)

selling my 90 caprice on juice 350 runs good brougham interior fresh paint 3 pump set up needs batterys will sell without juice call me for more info 305 915 3899 2400 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone need k/o, [h=2]







[/h]Ordered some from Dayton 1-800-862-6000, Brad ex.212....................Brand new, any style $65 each...............you must have your serial numbers.​


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

aluminum gas tank brought it last year for my 51 chevy to slam the rear to the floor asking $175.oo paid $250 let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

nice cars in the MIA!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FESTIVAL FLEA MARKET 2900 West Sample Road | Pompano Beach, Florida 33073 
Mon.- Fri. 9:30am - 5pm | Sat. & Sun. 9:30am - 6pm 
954-979-4555 | 1-800-353-2627
Sunday, December 2, 2012
10am to 4pm
SOUTH FLORIDA'S LARGEST CAR SHOW OVER 600 CARS



You don’t want to miss this *MEGAshow!*​*
Music, Fun, Food and Lots and Lots of GREAT CARS.
Oh, by the way, GREAT SHOPPING for your wife, girlfriend or yourself.
500 Indoor Air-Conditioned Shops.


Registration OPENS 8am CLOSES NOON.
Pre-Registration CLOSES Wednesday, 11/28/2012​


FIRST 300 Pre-Registered Cars Receive:​FREE $10.00 Gas Card
FREE $10.00 Food Voucher for Food Court
Custom Dash Plaque
All Entries AFTER 301 Receive:​FREE $10.00 Food Voucher for Food Court
Show T-Shirt
PLUS All Registrants Receive:​$20.00 Festival Dollars
Lanyards & Show ID Tags



Trophies for Club Participation, Festival Choice & People's Choice
Top 50 CASH AWARDS - Top 50 CASH AWARDS


Free Coffee, Donuts, Bagels, and Muffins for all Entrants 8:00am-10:00am.
Hospitality Tent 11:00am – 3:00pm – Free Snacks and Drinks for Entrants.


‘DJ’ Scott the Music Man. Live Entertainment and Special Guests.
Vendor Area…Auto related, Antiques, Collectables @ $100 per Space

Festival Flea Market is Located on Sample Road at the Florida Turnpike (Exit #69),
Pompano Beach, Florida (954) 979-4555.
For information regarding Car Show registration, please call Dick Barten 954-563-4000
Cllick HERE for Directions.


Pre-Registration ONLY $25.00 per car $30.00 Day of Show
Vehicles admitted after Noon $20.00 NO PERKS!


THIS IS A RAIN OR SHINE EVENT​*​

*THE BOSS*​


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> FESTIVAL FLEA MARKET 2900 West Sample Road | Pompano Beach, Florida 33073
> Mon.- Fri. 9:30am - 5pm | Sat. & Sun. 9:30am - 6pm
> 954-979-4555 | 1-800-353-2627
> Sunday, December 2, 2012
> ...


I'll be there with my 68 impala on bags :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TO EVERYONE THAT IS RIDING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW. 25th STREET, USO, GOODTIMES, AND SOLO RIDERS WILL BE MEETING UP AT 10AM IN PINES, NEXT TO BBC. THERE'S A BASEBALL FIELD RIGHT AFTER HOOTERS ON UNIVERSITY AND PINES


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

If the weather is nice i will roll out to this show.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> TO EVERYONE THAT IS RIDING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW. 25th STREET, USO, GOODTIMES, AND SOLO RIDERS WILL BE MEETING UP AT 10AM IN PINES, NEXT TO BBC. THERE'S A BASEBALL FIELD RIGHT AFTER HOOTERS ON UNIVERSITY AND PINES


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> If the weather is nice i will roll out to this show.


Good to see u, Tosh.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

2low63 said:


> I'll be there with my 68 impala on bags :thumbsup:


Nice 68, super clean.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for all of you that didint come to the show today you missed a great show more than 600 cars and trucks and a great spot to show the rides off it was great riding with 25thstreet and double o today on the turnpike and repping the south florida riders it was good seeing floodbrangaz out there with the impala your shit was looking good homie and a shout out to my ***** mo image customs for coming from homestead exit 2 to represent his work thats what it is homie keep on riding yo double o where them pics at load em up impalaaa you got some too post em up :biggrin:


DONT FORGET DECEMBER 8TH BIGG E CUSTOMS CAR SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD AND THEN TOYS FOR TOTS IN HIALEAH FOR THE TOYDRIVE FOR THE KIDS SO LETS FILL THAT HUMVEEE DALEEEE 


ONE TIME FOR MY GOODTIMERS THAT MADE IT OUT TO REPP THE TEAM AND AS WELL WE WANT TO WELCOME TWO NEW MEMBERS INTO THE TEAM

CARLOS WITH THE BABY BLUE CADDILAC FLEETWOOD AND CHOCO WITH HIS LINCOLN TOWN CAR WELCOME TO THE TEAM NOW LETS WORK ON THEM CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> Good to see u, Tosh.


Thanks Homie. Good seeing you too, catch you at the next one!


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


> for all of you that didint come to the show today you missed a great show more than 600 cars and trucks and a great spot to show the rides off it was great riding with 25thstreet and double o today on the turnpike and repping the south florida riders it was good seeing floodbrangaz out there with the impala your shit was looking good homie and a shout out to my ***** mo image customs for coming from homestead exit 2 to represent his work thats what it is homie keep on riding yo double o where them pics at load em up impalaaa you got some too post em up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> DONT FORGET DECEMBER 8TH BIGG E CUSTOMS CAR SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD AND THEN TOYS FOR TOTS IN HIALEAH FOR THE TOYDRIVE FOR THE KIDS SO LETS FILL THAT HUMVEEE DALEEEE
> ...


Thanks the weather was good and the cars were looking great! Good to see you guys also.


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lowridergame305 said:


> for all of you that didint come to the show today you missed a great show more than 600 cars and trucks and a great spot to show the rides off it was great riding with 25thstreet and double o today on the turnpike and repping the south florida riders it was good seeing floodbrangaz out there with the impala your shit was looking good homie and a shout out to my ***** mo image customs for coming from homestead exit 2 to represent his work thats what it is homie keep on riding yo double o where them pics at load em up impalaaa you got some too post em up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> DONT FORGET DECEMBER 8TH BIGG E CUSTOMS CAR SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD AND THEN TOYS FOR TOTS IN HIALEAH FOR THE TOYDRIVE FOR THE KIDS SO LETS FILL THAT HUMVEEE DALEEEE
> ...


Hell yea.time to do some changes in the lowlow. Thanks gt fam.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

My Daily Driver at the show. Harsh Reality C.C.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice to see all them Lowriders at the show Saturday... Great annual show has always been diverse but was always missing Low Lows... Not yesterday! Not only where there some dope rides, the low lows took homw some awards! Way to represent! @ Prestigious, 25TH Street Riders, Good Times, Double-O, and all the riderz.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> Nice 68, super clean.


thanks homie it was nice meeting you :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn I wasnt here, when is the next car show or meet?


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

carlito77 said:


> damn I wasnt here, when is the next car show or meet?


For the type of show like Saturdays show that is once a year, but they have a show circuit you can see the list on www.cruisinsouthflorida.com They tell you about shows, hang-outs and cruise nights... This is run by classic and muscle car guys but they do not discriminate against lowriders.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

What's up Kenny!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

JUST ME said:


> What's up Kenny!


Whazzz up man... hit me on the cell.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=temAjb9d-5s


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SUNDAY
SFPC TOYS IN THE SUN RUN CAR SHOW INFORMATION*SPONSORED BY:* All proceeds benefit the 
Joe DiMaggio Children’s Hospital Foundation! 
Park opens at 8am. 
All vehicles must be at Markham Park and 
parked in the Car Show area *no later than 10am*. 
To participate in the Car Show, 
please contact Steve Schwartz at [email protected]
or 561-620-2124 (days) 954-963-2828 (eves)​


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> SUNDAYSFPC TOYS IN THE SUN RUN CAR SHOW INFORMATION*SPONSORED BY:* All proceeds benefit the
> Joe DiMaggio Children’s Hospital Foundation!
> Park opens at 8am.
> All vehicles must be at Markham Park and
> ...


how late does this show run to?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>





IIMPALAA said:


>




NICE CARS !!!!!! LOL


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Nice flick bro. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> Nice flick bro. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Dec 21 12 end of world yall ****** dont wanna have a ride out


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Looking for 13's with tires....cash in hand....


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheese it said:


> Dec 21 12 end of world yall ****** dont wanna have a ride out


Bwahahahaha im down


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> Looking for 13's with tires....cash in hand....


X2 :run:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

FUCQH8RS said:


>


I miss those two........................that was a hell of a trip.......


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

ready


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


^^ it was a good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

[AaaaQUOTE=FUCQH8RS;16191341]







[/QUOTE]lookin good


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> Looking for 13's with tires....cash in hand....[/QUOTE.
> 
> I got some black 13s with tires for $200. Hmu at 7863790477


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 579151
> ready


Looking good homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Helll yea!!!!! ROLL THAT SHIT...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Any 72 crossed laced Daytons for sale?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 579151
> ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

gotta clean 5th wheel for sale or trade guns, g-body chrome 78-80 monte parts, zenith style 2 bar straight knock-offs zenith chips dayton chinas with zenith chips


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Need you help Miami riders!!! VOTE FOR MY VW BUS!!!

18 more days to vote in the Liquid Wrench contest!!!!
Here is the link.... http://bit.ly/VkfR6W

VOTE DAILY!!! thanks​


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

GOOT said:


> Need you help Miami riders!!! VOTE FOR MY VW BUS!!!
> 18 more days to vote in the Liquid Wrench contest!!!!
> Here is the link.... http://bit.ly/VkfR6W
> 
> VOTE DAILY!!! thanks​


tried but work blocked it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> tried but work blocked it


:angry: Don't make me come down there. 

Thanks for trying homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Clean looking lincoln homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

78monte85riviera said:


> gotta clean 5th wheel for sale or trade guns, g-body chrome 78-80 monte parts, zenith style 2 bar straight knock-offs zenith chips dayton chinas with zenith chips


 I need the daytons chips asap hit me up 786 325 1865


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the love hommies


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Chulow said:


> Bwahahahaha im down


 dam rigth can't wait to hit the streets


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Chulow said:


> Bwahahahaha im down


 dam rigth can't wait to hit the streets


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SOME PICTURES OF THIS SATURDAYS SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD AND A BBQ WITH SOME FRIENDS IT WAS NICE TO HAVE YOU GUYS COME BY


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


> View attachment 579948
> 
> View attachment 579959
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:thanks for having us.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:thanks for having us.


x2


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

nice pics slash, that was a good turn out


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fun toy drive and lowrider always present. A lot of support for kids in need. Niceee


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I got an 87 cutlass hopper 12 batts piston to the front. for trade for something clean and new like a big body cadillac or a lincoln. hmu for pics 4072746226


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

carlito77 said:


> nice pics slash, that was a good turn out


thankz homie


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LAST HANGOUT OF 2012. THIS SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP. 15992 NW 27 AVE. MIAMI GARDENS. LETS BRING THE CARS OUT AND MAKE THIS HANGOUT COUNT.... JUST BRING YOUR OWN BEVERAGE, THERE WILL BE BURGERS AND HOTDOGS FOR A $1..


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds good homie 



INKSTINCT003 said:


> LAST HANGOUT OF 2012. THIS SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP. 15992 NW 27 AVE. MIAMI GARDENS. LETS BRING THE CARS OUT AND MAKE THIS HANGOUT COUNT.... JUST BRING YOUR OWN BEVERAGE, THERE WILL BE BURGERS AND HOTDOGS FOR A $1..


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Anything else going on this weekend besides the tattoo shop hangout?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

for the graff heads, I just posted pics from Art Basel here----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/187033-grafitti-166.html


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> LAST HANGOUT OF 2012. THIS SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP. 15992 NW 27 AVE. MIAMI GARDENS. LETS BRING THE CARS OUT AND MAKE THIS HANGOUT COUNT.... JUST BRING YOUR OWN BEVERAGE, THERE WILL BE BURGERS AND HOTDOGS FOR A $1..


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

Continental kit for sale for a lowrider $350 its like new condition text me for pic 561)351-2291


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

putting in work for the new year 2013 viejitos miami fl all day all nite


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## caddydaddy87 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

305-lacs said:


> TO THE TOP.....
> I got 1977-1996 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham rolling chassis/frame 4-sale.
> Complete SOLID N UNCUT Frame.
> Hit me up if Ya interested. Thanxs...


*BUMP.... IT STILL AVAILABLE. *ANYBODY?? :dunno:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

caddydaddy87 said:


>


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


>


Nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:run:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

need a 90 box chevy caprice house grille asap pm me or txt me 7866239958 thanks


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

getting there


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

sucio138 said:


> getting there


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Carlitos way tat on the side.....................


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

De pipi shorty :run:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave:


L_NEGRO said:


> De pipi shorty :run:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

cono mi *****...me tienes abandonado mi hermano...esta bien ya vendran mejores tiempos...hows everything por alla?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sucio138 said:


> getting there


nice


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice work homie will hear from me soon


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> cono mi *****...me tienes abandonado mi hermano...esta bien ya vendran mejores tiempos...hows everything por alla?[/QUOTE La jugada esta apretada pero hay salud y es lo q importa cada bes q Beo una lagartija me acuerdo d ti


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

my clubmates cisco's 55 olds


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

bueno *****...quidate y pronto tengo un trabajito pa it..me compre un lincoln i need to finish juicing up..so yo paso por aya un dia de estos


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> bueno *****...quidate y pronto tengo un trabajito pa it..me compre un lincoln i need to finish juicing up..so yo paso por aya un dia de estos


jaja :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Anybody know where I can buy a led hammer here in miami


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Stay thirsty My Friends!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 585010


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 585010


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wishing everyone a merry christmas from our family to your's ... 25thStreetRiders c.c.!!!


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

BloodBath said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


>


Ya ****** left me like i was dead and I can on top. WE RUN THIS!!!!


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> Ya ****** left me like i was dead and I can on top. WE RUN THIS!!!!


We've been running it for a minute down here, no one has the balls to step up.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow: whats up Mr. *****, Mr.Bloodbath. Merry Christmas to you and yours and all the homies doing it from Broward to Dade


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BloodBath said:


>


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all the Lowrider Families in Florida. Hope to see some new builds and more Lowriders in the streets for 2013!


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Merry Christmas Riderz


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

BloodBath said:


> We've been running it for a minute down here, no one has the balls to step up.



:nicoderm:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> :wow: whats up Mr. *****, Mr.Bloodbath. Merry Christmas to you and yours and all the homies doing it from Broward to Dade


Zap playboy


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> :nicoderm:


We can do this any time homee just let me know when...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

FUCQH8RS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

L_NEGRO said:


> We can do this any time homee just let me know when...


We've been out the hop game for a minute but we're making a slow come back. 90+ inches... judging by your axle placement (pivot point) you might be a couple inches short. Let me talk to my crew and see what we can set up, its been a while since we've been down south.


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

***** when are you at the shop para pasar por ayi????


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> We've been out the hop game for a minute but we're making a slow come back. 90+ inches... judging by your axle placement (pivot point) you might be a couple inches short. Let me talk to my crew and see what we can set up, its been a while since we've been down south.


Good observation,let me know.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> ***** when are you at the shop para pasar por ayi????


L miercoles after 6pm


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> L miercoles after 6pm


 bueno yo salgo de la pincha a las 9:15 ill pass by moreless a esa hora tonight..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> bueno yo salgo de la pincha a las 9:15 ill pass by moreless a esa hora tonight..


----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

SELLING MY 1967 CHEVY IMPALA......IT HAS A 283 WITH A 2SPEED POWER GLUIDE TRANNY....IT RUNS,NEEDS PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK,BUTS ITS A GOOD RIDE....NEEDS T.L.C...ASKING $2500 OBO...HIT ME UP 786 298 3840...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> View attachment 586413


Que pasa USA uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*
HAPPY B DAY..........................DRE*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> *
> HAPPY B DAY..........................DRE*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


> *
> HAPPY B DAY..........................DRE*


HAPPY B DAY PLAYA! GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THANK YOU FELLAS... LIKE 2 CHAIN SAID.. ALL I WANT FOR MY BURFDAY IS A BIG BOOTY HOE....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> THANK YOU FELLAS... LIKE 2 CHAIN SAID.. ALL I WANT FOR MY BURFDAY IS A BIG BOOTY HOE....


You got it.................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

305-lacs said:


> *BUMP.... IT STILL AVAILABLE. *ANYBODY?? :dunno:


how much?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

O boy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What's the cost of living down there. I really hate winter in Ohio lol. I want to move


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

And of course id bring this pink bitch with me lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> And of course id bring this pink bitch with me lol


come on down we need more hoppers in miami fl u need to spank some ass down here.....lol ur monte is badass


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> And of course id bring this pink bitch with me lol


you wont be able to handle the heat.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

viejitos miami said:


> come on down we need more hoppers in miami fl u need to spank some ass down here.....lol ur monte is badass


thanks bro iv been wanting to come down for sure .just need to find a good show down there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BloodBath said:


> you wont be able to handle the heat.


if ur talking about the weather oh yes i could lol if ur talking about the hoppers oh yes i could ha ha


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> if ur talking about the weather oh yes i could lol if ur talking about the hoppers oh yes i could ha ha


 welcome to FLA wen u do. sounds like its gnna be some fun. ima keep an eye out for this.


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

viejitos miami said:


> come on down we need more hoppers in miami fl u need to spank some ass down here.....lol ur monte is badass


i dont know who hes going to spank, last time he was here he got spanked by a single pump.
we dont like buckets hopping around here.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Staring Febuary 2013 we will be doing some shop calls, house calls, even appartment calls. So you got about a month to fix it. No excuses or apoligies. We make u who you are and i will distroy you.


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> Staring Febuary 2013 we will be doing some shop calls, house calls, even appartment calls. So you got about a month to fix it. No excuses or apoligies. We make u who you are and i will distroy you.


:wave:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> :wave:


Q buelta shorty


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> come on down we need more hoppers in miami fl u need to spank some ass down here.....lol ur monte is badass


Now das d shit i don't like .Down here we do d spank gette right (p.s stop dick pulling)


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

my son bringing out his 57 vert soon


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BloodBath said:


> i dont know who hes going to spank, last time he was here he got spanked by a single pump.
> we dont like buckets hopping around here.


Homie I'm 2 feet higher then any car down there ,with chrome ,paint,and a v-8 ,and I think ur memory is Alittle foggy on that last hop lol. But that was then and this is now ,and since I know u guys don't travel ,Il be down that way this summer for sure and we can party


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Staring Febuary 2013 we will be doing some shop calls, house calls, even appartment calls. So you got about a month to fix it. No excuses or apoligies. We make u who you are and i will distroy you.


:drama::bowrofl:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

oh damn..


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> Now das d shit i don't like .Down here we do d spank gette right (p.s stop dick pulling)


i never pull dick homie so get ur cadi working right.new shit for the new year 2013 .and make sure its your ride homie not ur homies regal ride .....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> Now das d shit i don't like .Down here we do d spank gette right (p.s stop dick pulling)


:dunno::drama::nono:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Homie I'm 2 feet higher then any car down there ,with chrome ,paint,and a v-8 ,and I think ur memory is Alittle foggy on that last hop lol. But that was then and this is now ,and since I know u guys don't travel ,Il be down that way this summer for sure and we can party


Mr Pinky, if you talk about candy paint n chrome you talking about us. Your 2 feet higher then them but not us. You should come down here to refresh your memory. Also so that your fans can see the truth.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> i never pull dick homie so get ur cadi working right.new shit for the new year 2013 .and make sure its your ride homie not ur homies regal ride .....


When you talking about spanking that means Ur talking about yourself. My cadi is good,waiting on you guys. I'll give you a year to call me out. Take advance now that my car is not working right.:biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

pinky your #1 fan here In the hood is low rider logo look alike


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEARS! GOD BLESS EVERYBODY!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Your cars are clean no doubt ,,but its no secret I hop a lot and all over the country so my car takes a beating ,and I guarantee no car down there will beat either Westside car ,radical or street lol. So good luck ,but I am looking forward to partying with u guys. Cause Westside likes to party


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Happy new years fuckers


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Now hector i really don't care if people think im cool or not. You the one talking about the other people coming to miami with the spanking. That's why i take it personal.Last time i checked this was a car sight and we are talking about cars. Don't get it twissted. What Frank and you did exc...i respect it. But now im one of the one's doing it. Show some respect that,don't give me no props but keep it 100%. If you not the one doing the spanking then


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> Now hector i really don't care if people think im cool or not. You the one talking about the other people coming to miami with the spanking. That's why i take it personal.Last time i checked this was a car sight and we are talking about cars. Don't get it twissted. What Frank and you did exc...i respect it. But now im one of the one's doing it. Show some respect that,don't give me no props but keep it 100%. If you not the one doing the spanking then


IS COOL HOMIE ALL GOOD. ITS GOOD WHEN WE CAN TALK MAN TO MAN. IAM TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT .SO KEEP HOPPING ITS A NEW YEAR AND GOOD THINGS TO COME .JUST KEEP LOWRIDING 
AND INJOY LIFE GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS AND REMEMBER THAT GODBLESS N BEGOOD 2013


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> IS COOL HOMIE ALL GOOD. ITS GOOD WHEN WE CAN TALK MAN TO MAN. IAM TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT .SO KEEP HOPPING ITS A NEW YEAR AND GOOD THINGS TO COME .JUST KEEP LOWRIDING
> AND INJOY LIFE GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS AND REMEMBER THAT GODBLESS N BEGOOD 2013


:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Your cars are clean no doubt ,,but its no secret I hop a lot and all over the country so my car takes a beating ,and I guarantee no car down there will beat either Westside car ,radical or street lol. So good luck ,but I am looking forward to partying with u guys. Cause Westside likes to party


Us 2 ,we can hop on Saturday and b.b.q on Sunday morning ,cruse on southbeach on d afternoon and d stripclub at night :biggrin:


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

What it do Miami! want to be featured on our next video? Let's line it up! 



 www.youtube.com/lows305


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

LAST LAFF MAGAZINE said:


> What it do Miami! want to be featured on our next video? Let's line it up!
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/lows305


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

L_NEGRO said:


> Us 2 ,we can hop on Saturday and b.b.q on Sunday morning ,cruse on southbeach on d afternoon and d stripclub at night :biggrin:


See now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> Staring Febuary 2013 we will be doing some shop calls, house calls, even appartment calls. So you got about a month to fix it. No excuses or apoligies. We make u who you are and i will distroy you.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

LAST LAFF MAGAZINE said:


> What it do Miami! want to be featured on our next video? Let's line it up!
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/lows305


bad ass video clip..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Does anyone know the owner of this car? He was selling it a while ago. If you have his number or know him please ask him to call or text 3/5878383 if the car is still for sale.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LOL........................................


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a hook up on tires?? I need 315/40/26 Thank you fellas


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Happy New Year to all my Homies out here riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

305MALIBU said:


> Happy New Year to all my Homies out here riding.:thumbsup:


godbless homie


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

up for sale or trade let me know 1980 Monte


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

hey everyone if you get a chance please check out my latest video on youtube i would really appreciate it thank you ttt yall


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone know a good custom interior place


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> LOL........................................


:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> Happy New Year to all my Homies out here riding.:thumbsup:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAH ***** AND MANY MORE!!


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a 93 chevy blazer full size k15 4x4 2 Door ! 350 motor n tranny...im working on getting it started needs a full tune up n battery.besides a lil tlc...Also a 95 cadillac fleetwood needs a/c leak fix n paint.runs like a champ!!! Looking to trade both for a clean lolo i prefer to talk in person,serious inquiries only thanx 7863793467 kdub


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Mz Fresh said:


> hey everyone if you get a chance please check out my latest video on youtube i would really appreciate it thank you ttt yall



NICE................making a new one this year?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mz Fresh said:


> hey everyone if you get a chance please check out my latest video on youtube i would really appreciate it thank you ttt yall


very nice video :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Whos going to plant city?


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

CALVIN said:


> View attachment 589389
> Does anyone know the owner of this car? He was selling it a while ago. If you have his number or know him please ask him to call or text 3/5878383 if the car is still for sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

damn..........................


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

was up homies happy new years. Need help dont know what car this spindle it came off of if anybody know or has a ideal let me know thanks


----------



## PONCE (Jul 25, 2011)

1967 CHEVY IMPALA....RUNS AND DRIVES...HAS 283 ENGINE WITH A 2-SPEED POWER TRANNY....ASKING $3000 OBO HIT ME UP AT 786 298 3840


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


> NICE................making a new one this year?


yup i am 


carlito77 said:


> very nice video :thumbsup:


thank you so much i appreciate it


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

here is another 1 for yall


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 590183
> was up homies happy new years. Need help dont know what car this spindle it came off of if anybody know or has a ideal let me know thanks


Looks like a 90 towncar spindle.. if you was running 13"s its more then likely 1990 or earlier model towncar spindles.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> Whos going to plant city?


just you .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CALVIN said:


> View attachment 589389
> Does anyone know the owner of this car? He was selling it a while ago. If you have his number or know him please ask him to call or text 3/5878383 if the car is still for sale.


786 308 0430


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mz Fresh said:


> here is another 1 for yall


Yessir..:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> just you .


:nono:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FOR SALE: CUSTOM MADE A-ARMS EXTENDED 1 INCH
BOUGHT THEM FOR 450 SELLING FOR 350 OBO...
PLEASE TEXT ME IF INTERESTED 754-422-9123 
WILL FIT BIG BODY'S AND ROADMASTERS....


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

carlito77 said:


> Yessir..:thumbsup:


thanks alot i really appreciate it


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mz Fresh said:


> hey everyone if you get a chance please check out my latest video on youtube i would really appreciate it thank you ttt yall


Thanks my white cutlass at the beginning. Nice video


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking for big body parts


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


We plan on rolling South for this event. Trying to get more people in Palm beach to head that way. Got 3 people from here who plan on riding.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

slash said:


>


]


BAD AZZ PIC


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> We plan on rolling South for this event. Trying to get more people in Palm beach to head that way. Got 3 people from here who plan on riding.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

whiteboy954 said:


> Thanks my white cutlass at the beginning. Nice video


i even got you trying to pull a 3 on the driver side.....thanks alot i really appreciate it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> just you .


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:worship:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

is anyone selling lowrider magazine from the 70s,80s? let me know


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

Stand up Miami, let's bring the scene back like we always do! pass the word!


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:wow:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

gbody chassy 4 sale


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

For Sale 4K http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/302399-moe-built-1964-impala.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

lol.................................


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> lol.................................


:roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> lol.................................


tell them aunty !!!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> tell them aunty !!!


I wonder who's she talking about:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*20 YEARS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES INCLUDES A DVD AS WELL.... $ 150*


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

63 and 68 impala parts PM me with needs.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

slash said:


>


Is this the one that was in step up... i know the one in movie
Didnt have patterns


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

slash said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

klasick83 said:


> Is this the one that was in step up... i know the one in movie
> Didnt have patterns


:yes:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

14x7's for trade... freshly painted, in need of a set of 13's, the spokes dont have to be perfect but the lip must be desent enough and i dont need tires. 7542015750 Q1


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> :yes:


Looked good then and now


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Afro Jimmys pops chillin with his 64.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

slash said:


>


Lookin good Smerlin :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

getting ready for the picnic.... (this 10k car is been getting some work done)....:rofl:


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:nicoderm::finger:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

is that Sir Pizza hangout every weekend?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> getting ready for the picnic.... (this 10k car is been getting some work done)....:rofl:



WHO WOULD DO SUCH THING ...........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking for 66 impala vert sheetmetal


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

had to share


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

slash said:


> had to share


NICEEEE.. I ALWAYS LOVED THESE...


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's something we wanted to share and show love to Puro Orgullo C.C. Picnic 2013 out in Plant City, FL


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

slash said:


> had to share


HOLY HELL!!!!!! :run:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

slash said:


> had to share


nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

LAST LAFF MAGAZINE said:


> Here's something we wanted to share and show love to Puro Orgullo C.C. Picnic 2013 out in Plant City, FL
> 
> View attachment 594615
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:.................heres a few more


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

does any one in broward area have any cylinder seals avalable for my mid school reds 12" cylinders ? my rears were leaking a little bit for a while - but now are leaking more than im ok with. tex me 954 709 1637


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

slash said:


> had to share


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody got any 13 spokes for sale I'm gonna be in Miami this weekend looking for some thanks!


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:sprint::run:....que lo curaaa


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


que salbaje...........


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

slash said:


>


....locooo estas guapo maje....


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:wow:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

If anyone needs a car sprayed, or some patterns or any paint work for the picnic, hit me up. Still got the same number.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

damn i just got more motivated by another hater.:thumbsup:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

guero vaquero said:


> Anybody got any 13 spokes for sale I'm gonna be in Miami this weekend looking for some thanks!


 Reds Miami has them in stock Homie.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CHICO305 said:


> damn i just got more motivated by another hater.:thumbsup:


:rofl:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> Reds Miami has them in stock Homie.


How much with tires? What about 14's? Thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mz Fresh (Dec 3, 2012)

check out my newest video enjoy 

[video=dailymotion;xwu52c]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwu52c_hot-sunday-2012-detroit-lowriders-layn-low-dvd_auto#.UPtIPWeTu8A[/video]


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

fish65 said:


> How much with tires? What about 14's? Thanks


I got some use 14s clean


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Mz Fresh said:


> check out my newest video enjoy
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xwu52c]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwu52c_hot-sunday-2012-detroit-lowriders-layn-low-dvd_auto#.UPtIPWeTu8A[/video]


----------



## BelairLuis (Jan 26, 2012)

First pic I post up of my truck on the new 6's


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

Cheese it said:


> I got some use 14s clean


Pics and how much thanks.


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

and paint can be move 250


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

These are from the Naples show I posted earlier. It was mainly classic and exotic cars but they showed alot of respect to davids Car and his bikes. Im gonna take my car to the next one. 

http://www.naplesnews.com/photos/ga...scle-car-club-show-2013-germain-arena/260462/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

to www.premiumsportway.com

Taking orders for 13 and 14................. 5' 20


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 598026
> View attachment 598026
> and paint can be move 250


What color is that? It looks like it may be close to my car color see my avatar.


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> to www.premiumsportway.com
> 
> Taking orders for 13 and 14................. 5' 20


Wheels and tires how?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking for 14's...preferably chrome with adapters and knock offs. Used would be fine, but they need to be good, not all rusted. 

pm me


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 598026
> View attachment 598026
> and paint can be move 250


are those 13s?? and what color are they cant really tell in the pic?


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

250 for rims paint is no good better take it off no rust






also got some zenith spinners for 200


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

Cheese it said:


> 250 for rims paint is no good better take it off no rust
> View attachment 598699
> also got some zenith spinners for 200


Im gonna pm u my number give me a call when u can thanks


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

I also got. Some 18in pistons 175 chrome with gold nut 786 325 1865


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:run:


DOMREP64 said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a fish on line 4 Sunday .Is a blu cutty d owner likes 2 talk about hoppers


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:shocked: shit. pull-up,pull-up:drama:


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

If u building bid body's remember 2 do d chassis.Cuz I will call u out to hop ,so u can represent Ur Cali club ...:yes::run:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Someone post pics


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thankz to USO AND 25th street fo another great picnic, i had a great time,good music, good food and nice weather.


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Chulow said:


> Someone post pics


x2


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE (Feb 22, 2008)

It was good seeing everyone out again in Miami putting it down. Let's get the scene going again!


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Its Official!!  Royal Legacy C.C. 3yr Anniversary CarShow!!

Everyone is Invited! Family Event! LOWRIDERS UNITE!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

can someone give me the guy with the classic 47-48 need his number asap thanks homies


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

great turn out guys hopefully my ride will be ready for the next picnic


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

im glad i was able to finish this.. great picnic as always.... props to 25th street and uso


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> im glad i was able to finish this.. great picnic as always.... props to 25th street and uso


Looks Great Dre!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Good pics


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> im glad i was able to finish this.. great picnic as always.... props to 25th street and uso


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

95rangeron14z said:


> Looks Great Dre!


thanks bro.. i didnt see you out there. you been missing


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> im glad i was able to finish this.. great picnic as always.... props to 25th street and uso


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

que-la-verga-loco:nicoderm:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Que la verga loco


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> im glad i was able to finish this.. great picnic as always.... props to 25th street and uso


:nicoderm: It looks good!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Lowridergame305 said:


> View attachment 601219


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF GOODTIMES MIAMI WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK USO AND 25TH STREET RIDERS FOR ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC IT WAS A GREAT WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR FOOD AND DRINKS WERE GREAT THANK YOU AGAIN WE ENJOYED OUR DAY IN THE PARK. 

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE SAME RIDES FROM THE PICNIC HIT THE STREETS AND KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE IN MIAMI GOOD JOB TO EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT THEIR CARS OUT AND REPRESENTED THEMSELVES OR A CAR CLUB TOO!!! 


THIS SATURDAY THERE IS THE OLD CAR HANGOUT IN HIALEAH AT THE KMART SHOPPING CENTER LAST WEEK IT WAS SUPER LOADED WITH CARS ALMOST NO WHERE TO PARK WE SHOULD TAKE ADVANTAGE AND BRING THE CARS OUT NO POLICE HARRASING US OR KICKING ANYONE OUT SO IF YOUR NOT TOO BUSY THIS SATURDAY NIGHT BRING THE CARS OUT AND SHOW EM OFF DONT LEAVE IT PARKED LIKE USUALL AT THE HOUSE CLEAN EM UP AND LETS GO THIS HANGOUT IS STARTING TO TURN UP LOOKING LIKE A MINI TOWERS SHOP SO LIKE I SAID AGAIN TAKE ADVANTAGE NOW BEFORE WE HAVE NO WHERE TO GO


HANGOUT CALENDAR :

FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH : SIR PIZZA KENDALL HAS BEEN SHUT DOWN TILL FURTHER NOTICE!!!!

SECOND SATURDAY OF THE MONTH : SIR PIZZA HIALEAH

THIRD SATURDAY OF THE MONTH : OLD CAR HANGOUT HIALEAH

EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT TOWER SHOPS 


IF YOU CANT MAKE IT TO ONE MAKE IT TO ANOTHER THERES PLENTY OF PLACES TO BE DURING THE WEEKEND !!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

good words homie lets get this lowrider back to miami fl like the old days homie VIEJITOS IN THA HOUSE


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> View attachment 601219


nice picha negra :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice line up :thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> im glad i was able to finish this.. great picnic as always.... props to 25th street and uso


x 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

hell yea



Lowridergame305 said:


> ON BEHALF OF GOODTIMES MIAMI WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK USO AND 25TH STREET RIDERS FOR ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC IT WAS A GREAT WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR FOOD AND DRINKS WERE GREAT THANK YOU AGAIN WE ENJOYED OUR DAY IN THE PARK.
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL THE SAME RIDES FROM THE PICNIC HIT THE STREETS AND KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE IN MIAMI GOOD JOB TO EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT THEIR CARS OUT AND REPRESENTED THEMSELVES OR A CAR CLUB TOO!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1lowbird (Sep 13, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who came out and supported this event once again and made it a succes, I also want to thank our uso brothers who came from kentucky,orlando,ohio,and north carolina, thank you usos! And big ups to all the car clubs in miami that showed and represented for their clubs and the 305. Lets keep ridin.....USSOO!!!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Classic angels doing big things.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

)


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BloodBath said:


> Classic angels doing big things.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

nice pics .:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

slash said:


>


Congratulations on your ride Andrew, it looks really good! keep it up my *****. Rider since birth, literaly! :thumbsup:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Had a great time at the USO & 25th Street Riders Picnic nice seeing everyone there. Thank you guys for holding that event much appreciated!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> Had a great time at the USO & 25th Street Riders Picnic nice seeing everyone there. Thank you guys for holding that event much appreciated!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

slash said:


>



bad ass pics.................:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> bad ass pics.................:thumbsup:


thankz homie.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=474525749278761" width="1280" height="720" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Thats a badass picture


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

BUBBA-D said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Good pics


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

slash said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Martian said:


> [/QUOTE:thumbsup:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

car show feb 2,2013


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

slash said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Any juiced lowriders for sale my homie is looking to buy something money in hand let me know


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Any juiced lowriders for sale my homie is looking to buy something money in hand let me know


i have a lincon for sell lmk 7862509698 rudy


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

cuban classic car hang out


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

cuban hang out


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl at the cuban hang out nice to see goodtimes car club and uso car club we need more lowrider


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

cuban hangout nice rideuffin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> viejitos miami fl at the cuban hang out nice to see goodtimes car club and uso car club we need more lowrider


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> cuban hangout nice rideuffin:



What is the address to this hangout? And when do they do it?


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

floodbrangaz said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

floodbrangaz said:


> What is the address to this hangout? And when do they do it?


every sat 7pm to 11pm cuban hangout
kmart 1460 w 49st 
hialeah fl 33012 its gets good homie


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> every sat 7pm to 11pm cuban hangout
> kmart 1460 w 49st
> hialeah fl 33012 its gets good homie


Thanks for the info.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, finally got some time to make it here to thank you all for always making it to our Picnic. We are blessed to always have great weather and a large turn out of Riders.As always and I've said it before weather you have a lowrider, classic, ratrod, donk, truck or a volkswagon we are all a big Miami automotive Family.Thanks to USO & 25st Members for holding it down.Thanks Slash for all the pics and Wade for the video.Much love to all that make this event what it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

floodbrangaz said:


>


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Any juiced lowriders for sale my homie is looking to buy something money in hand let me know


Got a street hopper cutlass clean. 4072746226. Pollo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Whats up homies! :wave: wanted to invite yall out to our 3y Anniversary Carshow/ hop off....March 24 in Dade City FL


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>



Nice!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Royal Legacy said:


> Whats up homies! :wave: wanted to invite yall out to our 3y Anniversary Carshow/ hop off....March 24 in Dade City FL


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

if any one needs batteries lmk i have 9 dekas 1260 cca. $700 for all or $75ea. deka doesn't make these any more. there well taken care of n hold up charge 100%. all batteries are fully charge n ready to go. 786-277-8042.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

_*FOR SALE....*
_IS ANYBODY INTERESTED ON COMPLETE 38" MOONROOF WIT SKIN? 
GREAT 4 G-BODY STYLE.... PM ME IF YA INTERESTED.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

350 tranny chrome pans for sale. got 3 left $25 buks. hit me up


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

floodbrangaz said:


>


Prestigious NM? :wow: long drive!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a t-top cutty project shaved fire wall solid floors and trunk for sale or trade asking $900 or trade for a clean set or D's or rifles PM me for more info the cutty is a good project I have more than what I'm asking for it


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Trade 4 - 16" lincoln towncar presidential wheels with Vogue's. 2 Vogues have 75% tread and the other two have 50-60% tread. Wheels are in REALLY good shape. Fit 95-2002 towncars. Vogue's alone will run you over $1,000/set and these wheels run $175/each. Will trade for a set of 14's, chrome with adapters, knockoffs and good tires as well. They have to be clean.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## FORDRYDER (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm looking for some 14x7s all crome money in hand pm me


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

_
























_paint can be remove


----------



## FORDRYDER (Jul 3, 2011)

How much you want for them


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

200


----------



## FORDRYDER (Jul 3, 2011)

Pm me your number


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZNcfI-x-e4


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

200 786 3251865


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Anson72 said:


> Prestigious NM? :wow: long drive!


lol. Actually Prestigious Palm Beach Florida & New Mexico


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

slash said:


>





floodbrangaz said:


>


*Looking good brotha..... Been trying to get a hold of you hit me up* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

floodbrangaz said:


> lol. Actually Prestigious Palm Beach Florida & New Mexico


*PRESTIGIOUS CC Representing in MIAMI* :run:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

MONEY-MAKER
SHORTY84
still HUSTLIN'+ 
*still HUSTLIN in the house.....:wave::wave:*


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


well damn :worship:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

floodbrangaz said:


> lol. Actually Prestigious Palm Beach Florida & New Mexico


Oh nice  I like seeing the variety of cars, lookin good! no joto


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

63 and 68 impala parts for sale hit me up for inquiries........


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Was bored the last night and booked a flight to Miami. I wasn´t in Florida before and my girl never went to the US before…. We are going to have a lil road trip for two weeks. We will arrive at the 17th of February and stay till the 2nd of March.
I am wondering if there are any places you will have to visit when you are in Florida…like any:

- Car Shows in this time,
- Swap Meets
- Cruises
- Junk Yards
- Shops
- Car Museum and stuff like that.

Any given hint would be great. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Any 13s 4sale


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 605522
> 200 786 3251865


13 or 14s


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

14s


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

weatmaster said:


> Was bored the last night and booked a flight to Miami. I wasn´t in Florida before and my girl never went to the US before…. We are going to have a lil road trip for two weeks. We will arrive at the 17th of February and stay till the 2nd of March.
> I am wondering if there are any places you will have to visit when you are in Florida…like any:
> 
> - Car Shows in this time,
> ...


friday is the tower shop its a hang out of classic cars and lowriders
sat is the cuban hang out classic cars and lowrider 
sunday go to south beach good people and alot of bikes
and monday thers alot of custom shop u can pass by
reds miami a big custom shop
bowtie south big custom shop
bowtie connection custom shop good people 
alot of stuff to do homie


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

305-lacs said:


> _*FOR SALE....*
> _IS ANYBODY INTERESTED ON COMPLETE 38" MOONROOF WIT SKIN?
> GREAT 4 G-BODY STYLE.... PM ME IF YA INTERESTED.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

NINJA said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GHOST RIDER said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

DRòN said:


>


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:,Whats up *****


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> :wow:,Whats up *****


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Chulow said:


> :wow:
> 
> edit*
> I MISSED THIS :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


>


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

any ? Call 305 7268866 6000


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

original condition 1988 cadillac fleetwood brougham
4 sale $2000
100k blue paint, white carrage top, perfect leather interior..
power everything runs7 drives great
pm or call 407 405 3489 tim










































































in orlando


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*20 YEARS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES INCLUDES A DVD AS WELL.... $ 150*











*NOW FOR $100......*

TEXT ME DONT COME ON HERE TOO MUCH....754-422-9123 
IF I DONT ANSWER RIGHT AWAY ITS CUZ IM AT WORK....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN THA HOUSE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3629381221.html


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Smer64


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BIGTYMER62 said:


> :twak:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

ClassicAngels63 said:


> BRING IT......Take it how it comes!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider 2006 1st! Place


----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

DIRTYSOUTHRADIO said:


> how yall like this if any 1 wants me to make a desk top photo like this pm me send em ya pics


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

david said:


> this bitch is still killin it


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

pincho man tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> pincho man tonight!!!!!!!!!


Mr.Royal town how many batt d u need 12


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


>


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ladies!!!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> View attachment 610516
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::420:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> View attachment 610516
> :thumbsup:


nice shorty


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

does anybody have donuts...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

If u have a hooper and need a hand call us,o any body look 4 help.Don't give away ur pride and joy forget d (clubs ego).Make work and put Ur name on d game.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any lowriders for saleeeee ??????


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

FUCQH8RS said:


> HERES A FEW I HAVE OF SOME RIDERS NO OFFENSE THESE ARE JUST PICS OF PEOPLE WHOM IVE SEEN RIDE THEIR WHIPS IF UR LO-LO ISNT ON HERE I JUST DONT HAVE A PIC OF YA NO OFFENSE TO ANYOONE FEEL ME  HERES TO THE RIDERS


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BUICK RYDIN HIGH said:


> *MY FAV.ONE OF THE BUNCH. THAT SHIT RAW*.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

monte24 said:


> Any lowriders for saleeeee ??????


87 box ,Black and red int.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Born 2 Die said:


> found these in another topic enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Born 2 Die said:


> thats all people ill try to find more and post


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CADILLAC D said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> If u have a hooper and need a hand call us,o any body look 4 help.Don't give away ur pride and joy forget d (clubs ego).Make work and put Ur name on d game.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

second 2none eddie said:


> :thumbsup::420:


wazzup homie :wave:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:420:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

at the show on sat was good at the art palm 2013 car show viejitos miami fl


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos in tha house had a good time ........


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL ALL DAY ALL NITE


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

For Sale $1200 (pick up only)


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I got some blue pillow top seats that came out a 84 d elegance cadi
And
72 spoke stamped daytons with new mohave tires 
4072746226


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone selling a house grill for a baby caddy???


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

I need a 80 body box or cadi gas tank ASAP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOT A 85 FLEETWOOD FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM COUPE WITH FACTORY MOONROOF WITH ALL THE 90 STUFF MADE FOR IT,MINUS MOTOR AND TRANS FOR A E Z CHEVY DROP IN, AND ALSO GOT 2 MOONROOFS FOR SALE 42 INCH AND 44 INCH IM IN GA


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

63 impala parts hit me up


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

where in SOUTH FLORIDA can I get good quality chrome plating done??


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

2low63 said:


> where in SOUTH FLORIDA can I get good quality chrome plating done??


SPS in Miami does very nice work, its worth the price.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

GHOST RIDER said:


> SPS in Miami does very nice work, its worth the price.


they closed down and fucked alot of people over so i wouldnt recommend them for nada i.m.o.


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> I need a 80 body box or cadi gas tank ASAP


I GOT ONE FROM A '92 LAC RWD N YES IT WILL FIT ON BOX CHEVY. 
PM SENT. LMK.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

is there any lowrider show in florida between 27th march and 5th april?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

funny


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

lol.:rofl:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

WUZ UP EVERYBODY
MY FRIEND'S 17 Y/O DAUGHTER HAS BEEN MISSING SINCE SUNDAY. SHE WAS LAST SEEN IN OVERTOWN AT A BUS STOP TALKING TO A GUY MOST LIKELY IN HIS 30S, HE IS A JUNKIE FROM THE NEIGHBORHOOD SO YOU CAN IMAGINE WHAT THE MOTHER IS GOING THROUGH. PLEASE HELP US SPREAD THE WORD AND KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN. WE ARE MEETING AT CHURCH ON SAT MORNING AT 9:00 AM TO GO WALK THROUGH THE NEIGHBORHOOD TO PASS OUT FLYERS AND HELP LOOK FOR HER. THE ADDRESS IS 6280 W 21 CT IF ANY OF YOU WOULD LIKE TO JOIN US WE WILL GREATLY APPRICIATE IT. GOD BLESS YOU ALL!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IF ANY OF YOU WANT TO GO N WANT TO GET MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL ME OR TEXT ME AT ANY TIME 305 290 9255
THANKS


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking for a set of 14 inch wires 786 486 4390 let me kno cash in hand


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CokeZero (Apr 16, 2012)

Everyone hit up Southeast Lowriders on facebook


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

monte24 said:


> Looking for a set of 14 inch wires 786 486 4390 let me kno cash in hand


14:thumbsdown:13:thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

I HAVE A SET OF 13'S WITH TIRES 3WKS OLD TRADE FOR A SET OF 14'S SAME CONDITION WITH TIRES... OR I CAN SELL THEM $675.00... 7542015750 Q!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY K5


----------



## sliklinc95 (Sep 24, 2011)

I will buy that grille from you! send me a message if you still have it. Im serious!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

had a good time at the cuban hangout  VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN THA HOUSE


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> View attachment 613488
> WUZ UP EVERYBODY
> MY FRIEND'S 17 Y/O DAUGHTER HAS BEEN MISSING SINCE SUNDAY. SHE WAS LAST SEEN IN OVERTOWN AT A BUS STOP TALKING TO A GUY MOST LIKELY IN HIS 30S, HE IS A JUNKIE FROM THE NEIGHBORHOOD SO YOU CAN IMAGINE WHAT THE MOTHER IS GOING THROUGH. PLEASE HELP US SPREAD THE WORD AND KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN. WE ARE MEETING AT CHURCH ON SAT MORNING AT 9:00 AM TO GO WALK THROUGH THE NEIGHBORHOOD TO PASS OUT FLYERS AND HELP LOOK FOR HER. THE ADDRESS IS 6280 W 21 CT IF ANY OF YOU WOULD LIKE TO JOIN US WE WILL GREATLY APPRICIATE IT. GOD BLESS YOU ALL!


:angel:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> 14:thumbsdown:13:thumbsup:


:nono: ..........................lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

28 batteries 2 piston pumps.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

hoppin92 said:


> :nono: ..........................lol


Thas how we roll mr.lev


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> 28 batteries 2 piston pumps.


Do some calculation on this one jaja


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

1 member and 10 guests aka(no balls):nicoderm:


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Lets Start This *MF ROLL CALL!! *:thumbsup:

Royal Legacy C.C. 3yr Anniversary Carshow/Hop Off 

-Impressive C.C.
-Puro Orgullo C.C.
-Unique C.C.
-Success C.C.
-Firme Estilo C.C.
-Obsession C.C.
-Puro Lows C.C.
-Lay Low C.C.
-
-
-
-

Dont Miss Out! All Clubs/Solo Riders Welcomed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

BloodBath said:


> 28 batteries 2 piston pumps.


----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

1987 MONTE CARLO LS FOR SALE ASKING $5000 OBO. CAR IS LOCATED IN CUTLER BAY AREA. TAGS AND REGISTRATION ARE GOOD. 
paint is nice but not show quality. clean daily cruiser







305 SBC
WHAMMY PUMP SET-UP W/6 BATTERIES
TRUNK IS RHINO LINED 
DUAL MAGNAFLOW EXHAUST 
13" WIRE WHEELS SPOKES POWDERCOATED BLUE
ALPINE DBL DIN
2 KICKER CVR 10" 
2 ALPINE MRP 500 
NEW HIGHS AND MIDS
DAKOTA DIGITAL DASH
HIDS
IF YOU ARE INTERESTED HIT ME UP.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BloodBath said:


> 28 batteries 2 piston pumps.


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> GOT A 85 FLEETWOOD FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM COUPE WITH FACTORY MOONROOF WITH ALL THE 90 STUFF MADE FOR IT,MINUS MOTOR AND TRANS FOR A E Z CHEVY DROP IN, AND ALSO GOT 2 MOONROOFS FOR SALE 42 INCH AND 44 INCH IM IN GA


 pics


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

i got some 13s for sale there painted all black with chrome 2-bar knockoff with adapters. $250 tires r new 786-277-8042


----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

1987 chevy Monte Carlo for sale. 5000 obo. Clean street ride. 
305 SBC 
Dual Magnaflow exhaust
Dakota Digital Dash
13" wire spokes are powder coated blue
Alpine dbl din 
2 10" kicker cvr w 2 alpine mrp- 500 amps
HID 
Whammy pump set up
Trunk is rhino lined 
Willing to trade for a c10 or vw bug of equal value or cash on top.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

1 MONTH OLD 13's TO TRADE/ TIRES PRETTY GOOD... LOOKIN FOR SOME 14's SAME CONDITION... 7542015750 Q!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any one have an old school lowrider stroller


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i have a 1930s stroller with the fenders, (786)444-4997 send me a text will respond with pics


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

CHICO305 said:


> i got some 13s for sale there painted all black with chrome 2-bar knockoff with adapters. $250 tires r new 786-277-8042


sold


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


NICE PICS


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> 28 batteries 2 piston pumps.


The BEAST.....damn.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> Thas how we roll mr.lev


Lmao.....they both roll......


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Any love from the south for our 3yr Ann. Carshow?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Royal Legacy said:


> Any love from the south for our 3yr Ann. Carshow?


I can't go, moving that weekend but will try to next year to make it.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Lmao.....they both roll......


I hear u guys have a new toy doing damage


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

[


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


> I can't go, moving that weekend but will try to next year to make it.


Sounds good bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY 1 GOT 66 IMPALA PARTS YALL GUYS WAY??


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


>







Damn



I'll take one of them.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

BloodBath said:


> 28 batteries 2 piston pump


:machinegun:triple digit beast


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

all gold 7863251865 500 still got rims 14s


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

3000 without 26 but can take the 14s if anybody to make a lowrider


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sir pizza hialeah tonight bring the whips


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

USO MIAMI, CHILLIN AT FUD'S HAVING DINNER B4 OUR CLUB MEETING... IT SUCKS I GOT THE CAMERA.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> I hear u guys have a new toy doing damage


Which toy you talking about....lol...I'll be by the shop next week.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 608523
> View attachment 608524
> View attachment 608524
> any ? Call 305 7268866 6000


HOW MUCH YOU WANT?


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

slash said:


>


bad ass pictures homie:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CHICO305 said:


> bad ass pictures homie:thumbsup:[/QUOT
> 
> x2


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Where is at? And what day does it go down? 


slash said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

slash said:


>


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

LETS BRING THIS BACK TO MIAMI FL YES OR NO:thumbsdown: lets get all club presidents and talk about this park & chill day


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> CHICO305 said:
> 
> 
> > bad ass pictures homie:thumbsup:[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SELLING A ALL WHITE SONY VAIO LAPTOP $250


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

BRAND NEW IN THE BOX PURPLE H.I.D FITS 9007 $40


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any one has a house grill for a baby caddy????


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

wow what a bad ass lincoln in the back:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

cuban hang out on every sat at westland mall at sir pizza from 8pm to 12 gets pack
MR RIPSTA85


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

viejitos miami said:


> cuban hang out on every sat at westland mall at sir pizza from 8pm to 12 gets pack
> MR RIPSTA85


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Tower shops tonight, nice weather...........................
Brown Soul
*VIEJITOS Miami
*Good Times
25TH STREET
USO 
Ghostrider with Ham Sandwich
confirmed for tonight, bring out the lo lo's


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> LETS BRING THIS BACK TO MIAMI FL YES OR NO:thumbsdown: lets get all club presidents and talk about this park & chill day


:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


IIMPALAA said:


> Tower shops tonight, nice weather...........................
> Brown Soul
> Good Times
> 25TH STREET
> ...


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


i wanna take her out againg soon!!!! but first i have 2work on it alil more


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

mr.regal said:


> i wanna take her out againg soon!!!! but first i have 2work on it alil more


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

mr.regal said:


> i wanna take her out againg soon!!!! but first i have 2work on it alil more


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A Y-BONE FOR A 63 PALA... AND IF SO WHAT R U ASKIN FOR IT...


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheese it said:


> View attachment 616960
> 3000 without 26 but can take the 14s if anybody to make a lowrider


I have the 3000 ready.......!!!.how many miles ?more pics please?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Mr.64ssvert


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

78633






7863251865 hit me up forsale


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

tru6lu305 said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE A Y-BONE FOR A 63 PALA... AND IF SO WHAT R U ASKIN FOR IT...


I have one, its not a direct bolt up thou. $175 shipped.


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

View attachment 620757
View attachment 620758


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY 85 FOR SALE http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/3624956435.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Great seein yous all at Towers.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## totalenvy78mc (Jun 16, 2011)

Got this for sale in Texas on Craig'slist 7000.00, 75 caprice vert


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

F/S... 13'S WITH GOOD LEMANS TIRES $500 FIRM... 7542015750 Q!


----------



## $PRIMO$ (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if an 84 monte carlo windshield fit a 79 monte?


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

$PRIMO$ said:


> Does anyone know if an 84 monte carlo windshield fit a 79 monte?


Yes it does fit


----------



## $PRIMO$ (May 14, 2008)

P78dayz said:


> Yes it does fit


Thanks homie just had to make sure


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[h=2]







WTB A 88 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTON 13INCH DEEP DISH.[/h]_







NEED A 13 INCH 88 SPOKE DAYTON ALL CHROME._ 
PLEASE PM ME OR TEXT ME, 786-312-5710.​


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

GHOST RIDER said:


> View attachment 621235
> 
> Great seein yous all at Towers.


 I haven't seen dis clubb around in years when my boy David was in it


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

lo lo said:


> I haven't seen dis clubb around in years when my boy David was in it


If you're talking about David from L.A. he still is in it.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Cruisin on a sunday afternoon.... priceless


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

EMPIRE BODYSHOP Hialeah Gardens,we do it all call us at 305-960-7614


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

....got a complete shell top for sale for 98 and up towncar pm me if interesed....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

second 2none eddie said:


> ....got a complete shell top for sale for 98 and up towncar pm me if interesed....



HOW MUCH ??


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking for the extensions for a town carr any body got a pairr?


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

monte24 said:


> Looking for the extensions for a town carr any body got a pairr?


of a arms or the balljoints my boy adrain has a set of a arms extened and reinforced hes in dade city 352-424-2470


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

yo eddy i talked to jose the used to be owner of the pink lincoln and he told me you had the other motor for the back pump?


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

monte24 said:


> Looking for the extensions for a town carr any body got a pairr?


Got a regular set and a chrome set.....386-585-2567.....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone know where to get tires today thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


looking good bro!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


> anyone know where to get tires today thanks


Orlando car parts or individualsbox has them in stock and a shit load of them


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

Parting out my 1985 buick regal. I also have a vert top for it. 3059618412


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3716160785.html


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Im looking for a 64 impala 4 door sedan parts car if anyone knows of one et me know thanx


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*O Cinema Wynwood*
90 NW 29th Street Miami, FL
(305) 571-9970 

At 7PM and 11PM..............

Also.........SUNSET PLACE 24
5701 Sunset Drive Suite 300
South Miami, FL 33143 


at 8PM


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

at the video shoot with classic angels car club and viejitos miami fl car club sofar so good this video is for alejanro sanz never heard of this guy but cool people
had a good day and want to give thanks to classic angels for there help 100% thanks









alejandro sanz


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for d love homi


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

tru6lu305 said:


> F/S... 13'S WITH GOOD LEMANS TIRES $500 FIRM... 7542015750 Q!
> View attachment 622557
> View attachment 622558


They Dayton's


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


viejitos miami said:


> at the video shoot with classic angels car club and viejitos miami fl car club sofar so good this video is for alejanro sanz never heard of this guy but cool people
> had a good day and want to give thanks to classic angels for there help 100% thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

THE M WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

We need every club and solo rider here................Lets bring out every lowrider out possible.


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


> We need every club and solo rider here................Lets bring out every lowrider out possible.


:werd:


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any one got parts for a 1965 impala????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> We need every club and solo rider here................Lets bring out every lowrider out possible.



Ice cube performing at this event.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Where can i get 175 70 14 tires att.


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

still have the complete shell top 4sale 98 and up towncar .. make me an offer


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

There are always complaints about shady shops and loser type people who think they're slick and try to burn people when it comes to working on their ranflas or getting parts... So I figured I would give a shout out to the shops and people doing it right... with integrity.... (these are people I have been dealing with) 
Miller... I found this guy through Marlon from 25TH STREET RIDERS.... Great work, and in a good time... My dude Willie from CLASSIC ANGELS has the parts all the time and is pretty much there whenever you need him... 305LACS who goes above and beyond to get you the parts you need... Cadillac D from MAJESTICS who will get you parts or help you find it and My dawg Alvaro from USO always down to help and with him working at Reds he usually has what you need in stock. Of course HARSH REALITY'S own Smoke Shop David from Pompano Beach....
Building and maintaing our LOW LOWS is easier when you got true riders and honest shops. MUCH RESPECT FELLAS!! THANKS FOR BEING REAL.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

*FYI 175/75 R14 ARE NO LONGER AVAILABLE, THEY HAVE BEEN DISCOUNTINUED!!!*

*SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS
(713) 880-3119*

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

GHOST RIDER said:


> There are always complaints about shady shops and loser type people who think they're slick and try to burn people when it comes to working on their ranflas or getting parts... So I figured I would give a shout out to the shops and people doing it right... with integrity.... (these are people I have been dealing with)
> Miller... I found this guy through Marlon from 25TH STREET RIDERS.... Great work, and in a good time... My dude Willie from CLASSIC ANGELS has the parts all the time and is pretty much there whenever you need him... 305LACS who goes above and beyond to get you the parts you need... Cadillac D from MAJESTICS who will get you parts or help you find it and My dawg Alvaro from USO always down to help and with him working at Reds he usually has what you need in stock. Of course HARSH REALITY'S own Smoke Shop David from Pompano Beach....
> Building and maintaing our LOW LOWS is easier when you got true riders and honest shops. MUCH RESPECT FELLAS!! THANKS FOR BEING REAL.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

GHOST RIDER said:


> There are always complaints about shady shops and loser type people who think they're slick and try to burn people when it comes to working on their ranflas or getting parts... So I figured I would give a shout out to the shops and people doing it right... with integrity.... (these are people I have been dealing with)
> Miller... I found this guy through Marlon from 25TH STREET RIDERS.... Great work, and in a good time... My dude Willie from CLASSIC ANGELS has the parts all the time and is pretty much there whenever you need him... 305LACS who goes above and beyond to get you the parts you need... Cadillac D from MAJESTICS who will get you parts or help you find it and My dawg Alvaro from USO always down to help and with him working at Reds he usually has what you need in stock. Of course HARSH REALITY'S own Smoke Shop David from Pompano Beach....
> Building and maintaing our LOW LOWS is easier when you got true riders and honest shops. MUCH RESPECT FELLAS!! THANKS FOR BEING REAL.


:thumbsup::worship::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GHOST RIDER said:


> There are always complaints about shady shops and loser type people who think they're slick and try to burn people when it comes to working on their ranflas or getting parts... So I figured I would give a shout out to the shops and people doing it right... with integrity.... (these are people I have been dealing with)
> Miller... I found this guy through Marlon from 25TH STREET RIDERS.... Great work, and in a good time... My dude Willie from CLASSIC ANGELS has the parts all the time and is pretty much there whenever you need him... 305LACS who goes above and beyond to get you the parts you need... Cadillac D from MAJESTICS who will get you parts or help you find it and My dawg Alvaro from USO always down to help and with him working at Reds he usually has what you need in stock. Of course HARSH REALITY'S own Smoke Shop David from Pompano Beach....
> Building and maintaing our LOW LOWS is easier when you got true riders and honest shops. MUCH RESPECT FELLAS!! THANKS FOR BEING REAL.


:thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking for a hood on a 94 Fleetwood hit me up with the info


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

veterano said:


> View attachment 631905



I'll be there, flying in..................


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

GHOST RIDER said:


> There are always complaints about shady shops and loser type people who think they're slick and try to burn people when it comes to working on their ranflas or getting parts... So I figured I would give a shout out to the shops and people doing it right... with integrity.... (these are people I have been dealing with)
> Miller... I found this guy through Marlon from 25TH STREET RIDERS.... Great work, and in a good time... My dude Willie from CLASSIC ANGELS has the parts all the time and is pretty much there whenever you need him... 305LACS who goes above and beyond to get you the parts you need... Cadillac D from MAJESTICS who will get you parts or help you find it and My dawg Alvaro from USO always down to help and with him working at Reds he usually has what you need in stock. Of course HARSH REALITY'S own Smoke Shop David from Pompano Beach....
> Building and maintaing our LOW LOWS is easier when you got true riders and honest shops. MUCH RESPECT FELLAS!! THANKS FOR BEING REAL.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

GHOST RIDER said:


> There are always complaints about shady shops and loser type people who think they're slick and try to burn people when it comes to working on their ranflas or getting parts... So I figured I would give a shout out to the shops and people doing it right... with integrity.... (these are people I have been dealing with)
> Miller... I found this guy through Marlon from 25TH STREET RIDERS.... Great work, and in a good time... My dude Willie from CLASSIC ANGELS has the parts all the time and is pretty much there whenever you need him... 305LACS who goes above and beyond to get you the parts you need... Cadillac D from MAJESTICS who will get you parts or help you find it and My dawg Alvaro from USO always down to help and with him working at Reds he usually has what you need in stock. Of course HARSH REALITY'S own Smoke Shop David from Pompano Beach....
> Building and maintaing our LOW LOWS is easier when you got true riders and honest shops. MUCH RESPECT FELLAS!! THANKS FOR BEING REAL.


:thumbsup: ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

4 PUMPER, 10 BATTERY, 16 SWITCHES...


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> I'll be there, flying in..................


Are you staying till Sunday??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

klasick83 said:


> Are you staying till Sunday??
> View attachment 632829


Yes, Ill be up for three days.


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

GHOST RIDER said:


> There are always complaints about shady shops and loser type people who think they're slick and try to burn people when it comes to working on their ranflas or getting parts... So I figured I would give a shout out to the shops and people doing it right... with integrity.... (these are people I have been dealing with)
> Miller... I found this guy through Marlon from 25TH STREET RIDERS.... Great work, and in a good time... My dude Willie from CLASSIC ANGELS has the parts all the time and is pretty much there whenever you need him... 305LACS who goes above and beyond to get you the parts you need... Cadillac D from MAJESTICS who will get you parts or help you find it and My dawg Alvaro from USO always down to help and with him working at Reds he usually has what you need in stock. Of course HARSH REALITY'S own Smoke Shop David from Pompano Beach....
> Building and maintaing our LOW LOWS is easier when you got true riders and honest shops. MUCH RESPECT FELLAS!! THANKS FOR BEING REAL.


 well said pimp..


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got a transmission for sale from an 85 V6 regal. I think 200R4? Give me a call or a text if you're interested 954-708-8500 Mario


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> Yes, Ill be up for three days.


Cool see you there!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ch3co_r3alist_chiko (Apr 16, 2013)

*sup*

yo still got the rims 13' dor sale


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:barf:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

READY FOR DELAND PICNIC


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> READY FOR DELAND PICNIC


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> READY FOR DELAND PICNIC


:thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7078570335/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> READY FOR DELAND PICNIC


:worship:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking for side mirrors and fillers for a 73 caprice if anybody has some for sale let me know


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice shot homie.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

I really need to sell the Ranger if anyone is interested please lmk
http://s139.photobucket.com/user/liltoy17/media/DSC_0162.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

lol........................


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Sick picks still down images...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Chulow said:


> Sick picks still down images...


 x2


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> lol........................


 lol:roflmao:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Come unite!! The time is now..
StreetLow magazine...followed by Sunday at the park!! "The Connection picnic"!! Call all low lows!! Hottest shit on the east next weekend..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for clean set of 13s with tires lmk cash in hand.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> lol........................


Well said lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin:viejitos miami in tha house ...GOD BLESS EVERYBODYuffin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

I HAVE A SET OF LIGHT BLUE CENTER WITH CLEAN 13 INCH TIRES 13X7 REV FRONT AND 13.5.5 OG WIRES REV WILL LIKE TO TRADE FOR ALL CHROME 14X7..OR 14X6 REV ALL CHROME WITH TIRES LET ME NO CALL OR TEX ANYTIME 786-380-6468


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> We need every club and solo rider here................Lets bring out every lowrider out possible.



*Show has been change to MAY 18*


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> READY FOR DELAND PICNIC


Saw this at the show, very nice. Like the engraving on th engine. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

64 For Life said:


> Saw this at the show, very nice. Like the engraving on th engine. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks big Dawg..


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

looking for set of new or almst new 13s really appreciate it thanks. 561 235 6957 txt


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


> lol........................


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Anybody got a led hammer for sale? Let me know...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I have 03 Lincoln Town Car taillights for sale. They came off my TC. $60 obo. 954-778-4303


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

IIMPALAA said:


> *Show has been change to MAY 18*


Where's the show ???


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Yazzyfresh63 said:


> Where's the show ???


Miami Beach Convention Center, go on the Dub website to register.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Yazzyfresh63 said:


> Where's the show ???


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Anybody got a led hammer for sale? Let me know...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

need the bottom side kit for a 84 cadillac 2dr coupe to make it look like the new style .let me no and i need a continental kit for this cadillac let me no the price and need 
picture of the parts for sale let me no asap 786-380-6468 call or tex thanksuffin:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Lookinng for passenger rear filler and tag filler for 95 Fleetwood 7862225536 text or call if u hav these parts


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lowrider54 (Oct 27, 2009)

KDUB11 said:


> Lookinng for passenger rear filler and tag filler for 95 Fleetwood 7862225536 text or call if u hav these parts


Call a company called Fillers USA. See if there still around she use to be in fort Lauderdale. 954 975 3305


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

It's official there will be a strickly lowrider section at DUB, BUT _*WE MUST PRE REGISTER*_.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/365173-4-s-64-impala-miami-fl-18-500-a.html


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/pts/3785042877.html


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

93 Cadillac fleet wood for sale. Contact phone number is in listing. 


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3786249775.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Anybody got a led hammer for sale? Let me know...


I think I might pm if your still interested.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

$550 OBO lite blue spokes 10 hole atp 2 proung spinner front wheels are 13x7 rev left pic------13x5.5 rev right pic let me no 
call or tex 786-380-6468















make me a offer $$$$$$$$


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO START...


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> It's official there will be a strickly lowrider section at DUB, BUT _*WE MUST PRE REGISTER*_.


Ok got 3 cars Pre-registered and riding out from PBC see you at the show guys. Come on lets get all the lowlows pre registered!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> Ok got 3 cars Pre-registered and riding out from PBC see you at the show guys. Come on lets get all the lowlows pre registered!!



AWESOME, we need every lowrider there, no matter what.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

Parting out my 1985 buick regal. For more info hit me up at 305-951-8412. Dont message me here cuz i dont really be on here


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for coming to n.c. :bowrofl:


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


It was cool talking with you in nc hopefully you guys can make it out to our show In Georgia!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SIRDRAKE said:


> thanks for coming to n.c. :bowrofl:


really enjoyed it, thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

guero vaquero said:


> It was cool talking with you in nc hopefully you guys can make it out to our show In Georgia!


Thanks, will try


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

*1982 coupe for sale with 90 parts 2500*

Caddy has been updated with chevy 350 tbi motor and 700 trans. 1 belt duel electric fans. too many news parts to list. clean white seats no rips or stains. car has working A/C. car was my everyday driver. I asking 2500 or trade, id prefefer el camino or chevy trucks (954) 394-7454


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that's a steal! !!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Heads up... Some gas stations now have non-ethanol gasoline. I drive my ranfla 40 miles a day and since switching back to non-ethanol gas, she runs better and I get an extra 2 days in my tank. and that is a lot. Ethanol eats away at the gaskets in carburators, and burns fast causing your fuel tank to go empty faster. Just thought I would share.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


>


lmao


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Got a new H I D kit for sale 

9006 10k $70


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

GHOST RIDER said:


> Heads up... Some gas stations now have non-ethanol gasoline. I drive my ranfla 40 miles a day and since switching back to non-ethanol gas, she runs better and I get an extra 2 days in my tank. and that is a lot. Ethanol eats away at the gaskets in carburators, and burns fast causing your fuel tank to go empty faster. Just thought I would share.



:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/3785527164.html CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

Got at vert top for a g body for sale. Hit me up at 3059518412.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Got a new H I D kit for sale
> 
> 9006 10k $70


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

WHO'S READY, DON'T SAY WE DON'T HAVE SHOWS TO GO TO.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> WHO'S READY, DON'T SAY WE DON'T HAVE SHOWS TO GO TO.


I JUST REGISTERED...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

got 13x7 supreme use with tires but 3 tires are bad do not fit my ride need to sale call or tex 786-380-6468 bolt pattern 5-4/3-4


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> I JUST REGISTERED...


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

6 MORE REGISTERED, 25TH STREET IS READY..................


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

still have the 13x7 rev wheels and 13x7 rev supreme wheel for sale do not fit my ride so make me a offer call or tex 786-380-6468 anytime
































STILL FOR SALE


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> x2





Chulow said:


> Sick picks still down images...


:thumbsup: thanks - i was droolin over all the so. fl rides that came up that day :yes:


i know its a longshot but if anyones up this way or down to make the trip on the 28th


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Where can I buy 13's tire?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

BloodBath said:


> 28 batteries 2 piston pumps.


Damn madddd props that shit hard


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Damn madddd props that shit hard


thanks .ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone selling a road bicycle ???????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CadillacNick said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a complete double pump for sale ..Steel blocks. Steel backplates ,ADEX with plug ,Parker checks valves And checks valves going in the returns ,Faucet style slowdown Parker,, #11 & #9 gears All plumbed up and ready to go make me an offer PM me


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


I'm not selling tires, just showing the difference in size on the same size tire.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


how much for the round one


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

For sale 93 fleet wood with 3 pumps and 8 batteries. Contact 772-353-8535 5,500 obo open to trades


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

For sale 12K OBO









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/366073-1968-impala-convertible.html


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Holy crap! That's a huge size difference.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


> I'm not selling tires, just showing the difference in size on the same size tire.


Wich one is the best one


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

fleetwood88 said:


> Wich one is the best one


The one on the left, new 520's


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Impala handles with gold plated push buttons brand new never been on a car. $100 for local guys lmk


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> how much for the round one


lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Still got 2 chrome chevy 350 tranny pans $25e


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE OR TRADE 1985 CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHAM 
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/3785527164.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> thanks .ttt


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

DUB SHOW MIAMI- LOWRIDER INVASION. 
The ranflas are looking sweet!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


>


Nice work Nick got her wettt wett


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice pics slash


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

clean build by InfamousCustoms


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

vary clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

View attachment 648558

Mad props Nick!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mad props Nick!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

So clean like always!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

In love


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

First time seeing this caddy clean as fuck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I was in love mad propz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

clean as fuck


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> View attachment 648590
> 
> I was in love mad propz homie



Thanks Wats!
:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Nice pics slash


thankz homie.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> View attachment 648570
> 
> Mad props Nick!!!


Thanks for all the love Watts!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> View attachment 648573
> 
> First time seeing this caddy clean as fuck


Thanks bro, I appreciate that.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

selling a stock bare canadian xframe if anyone interested $200


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice pics slash....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice pics Slash.......................:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

deam right slash


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Good one watson....:thumbsup::thumbsup:









[/QUOTE]


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Pics look good!


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

The Beast, dreamers nightmare


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thankz fo da comments homies.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL IN THA HOUSE GODBLESS EVERYONE ...GOD IS GOOD ALWAYS:thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

I NEED SOME WHITE WALL 13 INCH TIRES ANYONE HIT ME UP ASAP

7865311810


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

Anything goin this Saturday?


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

all Cars welcomed


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Parting out a 1991 Cadillac Fleetwood call my brother 954-708-8500


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

sucio138 said:


> all Cars welcomed


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

got rid of the supreme wheels only have 13x7 front 13.5.5 rev rear light blue spokes ,atp,spinner,hammer and tires are 85%clean asking $400 nomore noless...call or tex 786-380-6468 please do not ask me to sale it cheaper i rather just keep them thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

*







*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Martian said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Selling six lug adapters if anyone is interested or trade for five lug 9547088500


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


> Thanks Wats!
> :thumbsup:


you welcome homie!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> Thanks for all the love Watts!! Much appreciated!!


Anytime homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GHOST RIDER said:


> Thanks bro, I appreciate that.


Anytime homie!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Who Productions said:


> Good one watson....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


[/QUOTE]

Thanks homie!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*slash Nice pics like always homie *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Anyone has pumps or complete set up for sale ??


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

selling a G-Body vert top. I also got the interior panels and back seats and one of the quarter windows. make me a reasonable offer now low blow i know what its worth. for more info call or text me at : 305-951-8412. im never on here so dont write me a message.


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a 1985 buick regal that i am parting out. I got the full interior, quarter panels, v6 motor with transmission, the frame, hood, trunk, trims, rear fillers, and other parts as well .
for more info call or text me at :305-951-8412.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

selling some 14in black magic telescopic cylinders with cups $250 lmk. they open 23 3/4.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

the homeboys from 25TH STREET RYDERS CAR CLUB HOLLYWOOD,FLA YA DIG!!!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

tru6lu305 said:


> View attachment 652267
> the homeboys from 25TH STREET RYDERS CAR CLUB HOLLYWOOD,FLA YA DIG!!!!!!!!


Nice pic, :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Just bought this and decided to go another way with what im going to build,
PM for detail 

For Sale

All gold plated parts, paint has some minor flaws(chips, etc) but would need to be resprayed as its
Personalized to the son of the original owner.

Built by Jayson Majestics Miami (PINK86REGAL)

(Missing front bumper)


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

i have this set of brand new 14/7 GREEN & GOLD 100 spoke reverse
GOLD SPOKES, GOLD HUB, GOLD NIPPLES GOLD 2 BAR RECESS
the green looks candy/anodized green 
$1000


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

4sale BRAND NEW 80-92 fleetwood brougham E&G grill
I have decided to sell it.
NO LOWBALL OFFERS we all know they go for over $800
I will sell it the person with the highest offer    ORLANDO CAR PARTS make offer​


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

looking for a clean town car 1999 -2000 presidential style thanks let me no


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


> lawd :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE 1978 BUICK REGAL 3.8 V6 RUNS N DRIVES NEEDS TLC CALL OR TEXT 954 394 3077 $1800 OBO


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> IIMPALAA said:
> 
> 
> > lawd :0
> ...


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

out in kentucky.USO CC WORLD WIDE.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

USO CC MIAMI,FLA


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

USO CC MIAM,FLA AT THE MAJESTICS CC PICNIC 2013 YA DIG.


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

i got a 1980 cutlass for sale in verry good shape new interior and paint is good has mural on trunk 3000 or trade hit me up 8642007308 im in shouth carolina


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


I just saw this car at U-Pull-it in Davie on Oaks road with no wheels and the cylinders still in it. Tragic Ending for a beautiful ranfla


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

GHOST RIDER said:


> I just saw this car at U-Pull-it in Davie on Oaks road with no wheels and the cylinders still in it. Tragic Ending for a beautiful ranfla


What happen it looks good to me


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

noway that car was good


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

viejitos miami said:


> noway that car was good


I really don't know... up close it is very clean... beautiful interior, clean body and paint, its juiced... and I been seeing those in LRM a lot. Maybe there was something major that didn't seem worth fixing. No clue.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

NEW LOCK UP WHAT U THINK


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

SHORTY84 said:


> NEW LOCK UP WHAT U THINK


 bad ass homie


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> bad ass homie


thax:thumbsup:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Real nice pic.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

slash said:


>


Thanks for all the pics Slash. Also for posting up my Sons first car. Still under construction but will be done soon to hit the streets.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> noway that car was good


Looked good. If I would have known it was going to be junked I would have saved it.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

got these 13x7 rev front 13x5.5 rear rev for sale $450.let me no call or tex 786-380-6468












had them om my ride but got new shoes let me no


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SHORTY84 said:


> NEW LOCK UP WHAT U THINK


damn, haven't seen this car in awhile..................looking good


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> damn, haven't seen this car in awhile..................looking good


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Deeproducer Lowriders & Music full lenght DVD


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> IIMPALAA said:
> 
> 
> > lawd :0
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> FOR SALE 1978 BUICK REGAL 3.8 V6 RUNS N DRIVES NEEDS TLC CALL OR TEXT 954 394 3077 $1800 OBO


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SHORTY84 said:


> NEW LOCK UP WHAT U THINK


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> Real nice pic.


Thanks big homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

FORSALE $100 EACH WHEEL ATP SPINNER AND TIRE 13X7 REV FRONT 13X5.5 REV REAR


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin: 786-380-6468


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

:420:


----------



## JG1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does any body have (4) 13 x 7 all chrome used wire wheels for sale? With or with out tires,
Send me a personal message.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

color bar for sale 400...obo


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

954LIMELIGHT66 said:


> color bar for sale 400...obo


Carlito whats up its Miya? how is your car coming? Has D.Wade bought it yet


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

QUOTE=95rangeron14z;16688894]Just bought this and decided to go another way with what im going to build,
PM for detail 

For Sale

All gold plated parts, paint has some minor flaws(chips, etc) but would need to be resprayed as its
Personalized to the son of the original owner.

Built by Jayson Majestics Miami (PINK86REGAL)

(Missing Front Bumper)

























[/QUOTE]

Need this Gone Today! Pm me!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

In Texas for Majestics picnic


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/367990-1994-lincoln-towncar-f-t.html

1994 lincoln towncar for trade


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i have 2- 12-kickers in a box in good shape i need 2 10- in a box iam looking to trade just speakers and box no amp call or tex 786-380-6468


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

My 13's are 4/s... 450.00 firm 4 mths old evenually u will need tires Q 9548423593.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

My 13's are 4/s... 450.00 firm 4 mths old evenually u will need tires Q 9548423593.
View attachment 657245


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

BRAND NEW 2 PUMP SETUP ADEL SHOW CHROME 1500 FIRM


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25TH STREET RIDERS, IN TEXAS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

954LIMELIGHT66 said:


> BRAND NEW 2 PUMP SETUP ADEL SHOW CHROME 1500 FIRM


nice setup....


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Martian said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

:wave:


SHORTY84 said:


> uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

<div>







</div><div><br><br><div>







</div><div><br><br><div>







</div><div><br><br><div>







</div><div><br></div></div></div></div>


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

selling chrome suspension for g body if interested pm me everything is sitting in Hialeah


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

looking for side molding trim panels for a 1990 fleetwood to put on a two door call or tex with the price thanks 786-380-468


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

FOR SALE


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I'M BACK said:


> FOR SALE


Maaaaaaannn...you're liquidating everything! Real good deals right here!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

slash said:


>


For sale without da daytons. car is uncut all stock suspension super clean inside n out. car rides smooth.305 v8 motor.its an 84. 90ed out landau. pm me lmk.asking 6k.has hid, dual electric fans and a/c. i might sell da center gold stamp daytons for the rite offer.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

viejitos miami said:


> looking for side molding trim panels for a 1990 fleetwood to put on a two door call or tex with the price thanks 786-380-468


I GOT THE 1 PEICE LIMO TRIM


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

need box chevy stock wheels cash in hand lmk.786 277 8042


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=1393921897486324 FRIENDLY HOP AT THE GT 2012 PICNIC


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

G BODY CUTLASS FOR SALE OR TRADE HMU FOR MORE INFO 


[url]http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3803868763.html


[/URL]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ANYONE needs gold plating hit me up... IM BACK AT IT.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

*words*

http://youtu.be/5AqsAvXVf6Q video with classic angel in there black cadillac it was fun and super hot that day:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale let me no its use $75.obo wood wheel call or tex 786-380-6468
and have 13x7 wire wheels with tires $400 full set
fulton visor $375.00
belair visor $375.00
swap cooler $375.00
aluim gas tank $150.00
have a old classic bomba chevy runs good foresale ass is clean $6000.firm


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

FOR SALE


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

FOR SALE


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

*for sale 6k obo without rims*

84 box chevy 2door Landau. 786/344/4646. All stock suspension. Uncut 305 v8 motor a/c runs smooth 
Electric dual fans. H.i.d lights. Super clean
Inside n out.


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

this topic looks like it should be in the vehicle parts forum area... lol


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

I'M BACK said:


> FOR SALE


How much you asking..........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

300


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

Still Hated said:


> How much you asking..........


300


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

I'M BACK said:


> 300


You have a PM.........:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

Still Hated said:


>


in the sky


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


viejitos miami said:


> http://youtu.be/5AqsAvXVf6Q video with classic angel in there black cadillac it was fun and super hot that day:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


>


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

hoppin92 said:


> in the sky


:roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

see you soon brother be at the south shop soon and we can play and dont worry putting drop mounts in and other goodies then we can play


----------



## Yazzyfresh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Who does good chrome plating in hialeah miami area?????


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

viejitos miami said:


> http://youtu.be/5AqsAvXVf6Q video with classic angel in there black cadillac it was fun and super hot that day:thumbsup:


Super Star......


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


hoppin92 said:


> see you soon brother be at the south shop soon and we can play and dont worry putting drop mounts in and other goodies then we can play


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/3855758551.html


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

For sale new 155/80/13 firestone lmk
786/344/4646


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AJz3TdP2Yc8#


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=95fBtMWyWFo#


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

for sale make an offer call or txt 561 235 6957 
runs strong&dependable $2200


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

its any one in florida got a whammy tank pm me or text 561)-351-2291 i got cash on hand


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice pics bro.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for sale 13x7 rev front ---13x5.5 rev rear og wire wheels tires-spinner-atp-used hammer asking $375.firm i will not go low on the price
call or tex anytime 786-380-6468 these wheels are good for cars that can not fit 13x7 rev on the rear ...let me no


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


Looking good........:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami said:


> for sale 13x7 rev front ---13x5.5 rev rear og wire wheels tires-spinner-atp-used hammer asking $375.firm i will not go low on the price
> call or tex anytime 786-380-6468 these wheels are good for cars that can not fit 13x7 rev on the rear ...let me no
> View attachment 666340
> View attachment 666341


$375.00 forsale


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'M BACK said:


> TTT


:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Still Hated said:


> Looking good........:thumbsup:


 THANKS DAWG!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

DRòN said:


> :worship:


 PERDIOOOO THANKS BRO!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


>


 NEGROOOO :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SHORTY84 said:


> *I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


 REPOST


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> REPOST


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

*I GOT EM IN STOCK 155/80R13 UNIROYAL TIGER PAW WHITE WALL TIRES 4-SALE.
VERY HARD 2 FIND EM. HIT ME UP. I GOT PLENTY....... *




*
ALSO GOT 155/80R13 MILESTAR TIRES IN STOCK. 
HIT ME UP..... *


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

..CRATO.. said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

LOOKING 4 13's LMK


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3803868763.html


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Regal doors panels for sale. $50


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)

FOR SALE UPPERS AND LOWERS FOR G BODY


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

305-lacs said:


> *I GOT EM IN STOCK 155/80R13 UNIROYAL TIGER PAW WHITE WALL TIRES 4-SALE.
> VERY HARD 2 FIND EM. HIT ME UP. I GOT PLENTY....... *
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE REMOVE MY PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone needs anything gold plated LMK


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Looking for a interior shop does anyone know ? Please pm me the number or the website thanks


----------



## I'M BACK (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Unique84 (Feb 25, 2007)

How much for the lowers.... PM


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Damn; that red truck is bigger then my house.


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> *I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


Thanks for the tires shorty!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

HOLY MARQUIS said:


> Thanks for the tires shorty!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Damn those were the days when the scene was off da chain and Miami was known for taking it to the streets


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yrjsrZWQeRQ# Feels good when u make presidents retire ...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEe8mHiHhLQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hangout at sirpizza Hialeah bring the cars no excuses !!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!



http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n_wlAcaZdrs# 4 Them real goons...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

<a data-cke-saved-href="http://youtu.be/s_tb_I-x2-U" href="http://youtu.be/s_tb_I-x2-U">


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

jefe de jefes said:


> <a data-cke-saved-href="http://youtu.be/s_tb_I-x2-U" href="http://youtu.be/s_tb_I-x2-U">


NICE WORK


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


>


Coming soon ...I will call you out, no apologies no excuses.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> Coming soon ...I will call you out, no apologies no excuses.


. Nice


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

2000 GMC JIMMY SLT 4.3 VORTEC. VERY CLEAN ALSO LEATHER INTERIOR TRUCK HAS 145,xxx MILES MOTOR HAS 76,xxx. ALL GASKETS incl. HEAD GASKETS AND SEALS REPLACED. NEW WATER PUMP AND TIMING BELT ALSO BRAKES FRONT&BACK ARE DONE.P.W P.L SUNROOF BOSE SURROUND SOUND SYSTEM. TINTED. A/C BLOWS SUPER COLD FACTORY ALARM.ALL THE WORK WAS DONE BY CERTIFIED TECH AND MYSELF.
(561 235 6957 FOR MORE INFO&PICTURES $3500


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT,I SEE YOU ARE GETTING READY NICE.....


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

jefe de jefes said:


> <a data-cke-saved-href="http://youtu.be/s_tb_I-x2-U" href="http://youtu.be/s_tb_I-x2-U">


NICE VIDEO!!:nicoderm:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> Coming soon ...I will call you out, no apologies no excuses.


*****!!:wow:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

jefe de jefes said:


> <a data-cke-saved-href="http://youtu.be/s_tb_I-x2-U" href="http://youtu.be/s_tb_I-x2-U">



Very nice video. BTW that wagon has Rollin stickers on it. Is that a car club up there named Rollin?


----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

Car show for the opening of a barber shop on 2886 s. Dixie hwy. homestead fl.free entry judging and trophies will be given on sat. July 27 2013 all clubs welcome come down and enjoy the food show support


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

TOO L.A TO MIAMI FL WORLD WIDE CAR CLUB


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


That's a great shot


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn ***** nice!!! Love that car!!!



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/cto/3953036586.html


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> Coming soon ...I will call you out, no apologies no excuses.


AMEN.......WELL SAID LOCO....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Remider MIAMI G.T PICNIC NOVEMBER 3rd 2013.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Remider MIAMI G.T PICNIC NOVEMBER 3rd 2013.....


Looking forward to the event ...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

Anyone in Miami working with carbon fiber


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

Gone but never forgotten


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

For sale buick regal house grill 81-83 and also
Have 2 whitewalls left firestones fr380 
155/80/13 lmk 786/344/4646


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD6AfcoG4o8&feature=youtube_gdata_player I


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

4 SALE. 1250CA 1000CCA $60 each... HIT ME UP 786 333 2602


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

$250....2 CCE PUMPS, GOOD WORKING CONDITION AND BRAND NEW #6 HOSES.. 2 4FT AND 2 15FT..


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL ...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

From what I've heard the 90s are back in miami ....Huuuuuu scary. ...


----------



## allblackcaddy (Dec 30, 2010)

CHICO305 said:


> Gone but never forgotten


 weird how they both started in the same city and ended up in the same one.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

allblackcaddy said:


> weird how they both started in the same city and ended up in the same one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TOMMOROW........................


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Lol........:roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> Looking forward to the event ...


Yes sir........^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody need any work done?

Call Miller at MCW Customs
(305 ) 778-1136

-Custom Fabrication
-Hydraulic / Airbag Suspension (new install & maintenance)
-Restoration
-Custom Paint
-& More

No Job to big or to small.

Quality work, honest prices, & quick turnaround!!


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Looking forward to the event ...


so ready for this event HOPPERS HYDRAULICS SOUTH AND CENTRAL FLA will be ready ............whats up bro (*****)


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Im Offering a car, or 2stacks to the person who might know what happened. it's your choice. Or 2 setups. I imagine who it might have been but all I need is the confirmation. All yall know im a man and will not say a thing. "Who did it is hidden of fear for his life". But when I put my hands on that person he will be my second baby momma.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

hoppin92 said:


> so ready for this event HOPPERS HYDRAULICS SOUTH AND CENTRAL FLA will be ready ............whats up bro (*****)


trying to catch a bitch ass *****.N I will no doubt about that ...


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

If anyone wants to join a Southeast Lowrider group on FB,here's the link. https://www.facebook.com/messages/100001104075146#!/groups/SoutheastLowriders/


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 67 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 66 guests)L_NEGRO


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1E6HV_np-Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Retired the Old may she RIP and time for the new..:no: HAHAHA and you aint even know it.:no::no:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Im Offering a car, or 2stacks to the person who might know what happened. it's your choice. Or 2 setups. I imagine who it might have been but all I need is the confirmation. All yall know im a man and will not say a thing. "Who did it is hidden of fear for his life". But when I put my hands on that person he will be my second baby momma.


 we got ya back homie


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

hoppin92 said:


> we got ya back homie


 Thanks bro I appreciated


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

anybody got 6 lug adapters for sale. or trade for some 5 lug universal ones


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

IM BACK :yes:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

hoppin92 said:


> so ready for this event HOPPERS HYDRAULICS SOUTH AND CENTRAL FLA will be ready ............whats up bro (*****)


Yes sir.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> trying to catch a bitch ass *****.N I will no doubt about that ...


Straight up BITCH move is what it was....and they will be dealt with like a bitch.......but its all good....just more reason to rebuild and bust a bitch ass even harder.......


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Straight up BITCH move is what it was....and they will be dealt with like a bitch.......but its all good....just more reason to rebuild and bust a bitch ass even harder.......


Yes sr


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> $250....2 CCE PUMPS, GOOD WORKING CONDITION AND BRAND NEW #6 HOSES.. 2 4FT AND 2 15FT..


STILL FOR SALE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Im Offering a car, or 2stacks to the person who might know what happened. it's your choice. Or 2 setups. I imagine who it might have been but all I need is the confirmation. All yall know im a man and will not say a thing. "Who did it is hidden of fear for his life". But when I put my hands on that person he will be my second baby momma.


QUE BOLON NEGRON..QUE PASO ASERE???


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

1957 Belair stroller for sale fiberglass body pm me for more info


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Also got this 12" frame for sale for $300 perfect for 2-4 year old I have a few extra parts to go with it and can also help finishing it if needed these frames are hard to find in this size 


12" $300 shipped


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

*TICK **TOCK ** TICK **TOCK*:yes:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ripsta85 said:


> 1957 Belair stroller for sale fiberglass body pm me for more info


Very nice


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> :wow:


I need (Carlito77)# or address if any body know anything please contact me or willy thanks


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

slash said:


>


STILL GOT THIS FOR SALE 5,500 OR BEST OFFER LMK 786-344-4646 WITHOUT THE 13S I HAVE THE STOCKS FOR IT


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3977033515.html


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>




:worship:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: whats up fool.....lol...low key been lost


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Got this Complete Shell top 4sale for 98 and up towncar $80


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

second 2none eddie said:


> Got this Complete Shell top 4sale for 98 and up towncar $80


Let me know 7683251865


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Got my 1980 Lincoln Town Coupe For Sale if anyone is interested... Hard to find car.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ntinental-town-car-town-coupe-orlando-fl.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> [/Q
> UOTE]


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

SHOOT ME A OFFER/LMK U FROM LIL FOR A DEAL http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3995308616.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Just logged in to a inbox full of messages about shoots. I dont come on here often, let alone check my messages. If anyone wants any shoots done, email me and I will get back to you within the hour. [email protected]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lowrider bike for sale. good gif for your some nephew or for anyone. $350 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Good price on the bike you won't be able to build one for that price good luck on the sale



PINK86REGAL said:


> lowrider bike for sale. good gif for your some nephew or for anyone. $350 obo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cali Way said:


> Got my 1980 Lincoln Town Coupe For Sale if anyone is interested... Hard to find car.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ntinental-town-car-town-coupe-orlando-fl.html


you always selling something just like all them cupons on ebay who the fuck sells cupons on ebay you are a true wankster


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE 1979 BUICK REGAL 3.8 V6 RUNS N DRIVES $1500 OBO 954 394 3077


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> *I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE $ 75 EH LET ME KNOW*


 thanks 4 then tires shorty


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> thanks 4 then tires shorty










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> thanks 4 then tires shorty


Mr. Obama how you doing ?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> Mr. Obama how you doing ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

I got 2 pumps 4 pistons springs and cups for sale 400 firm 786 486 4390


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

monte24 said:


> I got 2 pumps 4 pistons springs and cups for sale 400 firm 786 486 4390


::run::thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

monte24 said:


> I got 2 pumps 4 pistons springs and cups for sale 400 firm 786 486 4390


picture, size ot d gear on each pump, pumps brand,springs size and pistons sizes chrome or raw and brand :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> picture, size ot d gear on each pump, pumps brand,springs size and pistons sizes chrome or raw and brand :roflmao:


Mi negri when i get home ill post pictures the pumps are all chrome lol thats all i kno. Lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

image.jpg (257.4 KB) image.jpg (315.4 KB) image.jpg (264.4 KB) image.jpg (148.0 KB)


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

400obo


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

I GOT A G BODY VERT TOP FOR SALE. IT ALSO INCLUDES THE BACKSEATS AND THE INTERIOR PANELS. FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP @305-951-8412. DONT SEND ME MESSAGES THROUGH HERE BECAUSE I DONT REALLY CHECK IT.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE LMK IF UR INT *


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking for a 2 door lac done up. Preferably 90ed out. I got 7gs IN HAND to spent and maybe even 9gs in the month or so. Lmk 4072746226


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a SBC 350 and 4 speed transmission for sale. Runs well 60k miles with serpentine bolt ons. Hear before its removed. 9547088500


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i got two of them one is 80% clean and done up and one with a blower motor 60% clean have to put back together let me no 786-380-6468 thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking for 3 prong Dayton knock off , hit me up 954 394 3077


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

What happend big homie?


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sounds good


----------



## 1lowbird (Sep 13, 2009)

*HELL YEA!! lets ride!!! USO!!!*

HELL yea!! lets ride USO!!!!


305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you already know I'm there uffin:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

im game but lets all do this ride out really ill be there.....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: I b there


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

For sale $250 or trade hit me up if interested 786/344/4646


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

_*SIR PIZZA, HIALEAH TONIGHT*_


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

If anyone need a gbody 4 d ride out ready to play let me know (I Got payment plans for then true riders):rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> If anyone need a gbody 4 d ride out ready to play let me know (I Got payment plans for then true riders):rofl::roflmao:


Payment Plan......oh shit.........!!!!!!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Payment plants on the new king of the street sound's good u can do 30 to 90+


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thread Information

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 0 guests)L_NEGRO*64SSVERT


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thread Information

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 0 guests)L_NEGRO*64SSVERT


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 SE vale homie


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> Payment Plan......oh shit.........!!!!!!!!


Ill be down to pick it up then......


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

i got a piston pump with an adex all plumbed up ready to go for 600. also got some 2 door 80s cadi door rockers and double pillow top cadi seats. blue cloth. lmk 4072746226 pollo


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

smer-64 USO MIAMI.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> Not this Saturday but next which is the first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013. Wanted to put together a cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

West coast.


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

uso cc miami smers64


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

sir pizza USO CC MIAMI SMER WITH 64.


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

the great white USO CC MIAMI


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

SMERS64 said:


> Dam, thats a badass picture Homie!
> View attachment 712993
> the great white USO CC MIAMI


 Badass pic


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

This Saturday first Saturday of the month 9/7/2013.Going to cruise to the hangout at Sir Pizza in Kendall. We will meet next to Shortys BBQ on 116ave sw 40st (Birdroad) at 7:30pm and ride out at 8:00pm. Don't be late! LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

SMERS64 said:


> View attachment 712897
> uso cc miami smers64


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE LMK IF UR INT*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone selling 14s let me know preferably all chrome


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


The king of the street (d real one ) What they do I see u kylo


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

You spelled it wrong black guy. It's" keylow"


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

Majestics n BrownSoul after the Sir Pizza hangout
at jefe da jefes crib


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks to all the Riders that came out to support the Cruise Saturday night to Sir Pizza.:thumbsup:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> You spelled it wrong black guy. It's" keylow"


Hoooo my bad to my boy tareco .Q tu sabes d eso tu no sabes d eso???:roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> Thanks to all the Riders that came out to support the Cruise Saturday night to Sir Pizza.:thumbsup:


I wish i could of gone out with the Ranger. I really need to trade this so i can cruise and take the family out.


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

Its some one do conversion to convertibles I got a 84 cadillac that its half way don im looking for some one to finishing pm me


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

kool pics slash:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

January 12, 2014............................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## UNIQUE JR (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there any hang outs going on today I'm for from Lakeland and looking to hang out?


----------



## ANT NYC (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

ANT NYC said:


> View attachment 738625


:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Freshly finished for the homie Smerlin from USO....


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Still got this shell top for sale 98 and up towncar make an offer


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Martian said:


> Freshly finished for the homie Smerlin from USO....


CLEAN.GOOD JOB:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

Continental kit $350 561)671-9567


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Martian said:


> Freshly finished for the homie Smerlin from USO....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 87mcls (Mar 31, 2012)

Whats up 305 here i got a 87 monte carlo luxury sport work in progress will post pics up tomorow....didnt know all these sexy ass cars reside in miami i gotta get out and get in the mix


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

My 1980 Town Coupe For Sale...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ntinental-town-car-town-coupe-orlando-fl.html


----------



## 87mcls (Mar 31, 2012)

Im in miami and i need some parts(headlight,corner light) for my ls does any1 know where i can find em thanx


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

195 60 15 vogues brand new stickers still on $680 954 394 3077


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need any metal work done i have good price and fast turn around floors, doors, roof,hood ...anything you need and do sandblasting and any rusttreament let me no call or tex
786-380-6468


----------



## 87mcls (Mar 31, 2012)

viejitos miami i will get in contact with you i have some small door work needed....can u do the work at my house?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> View attachment 748625
> 
> View attachment 748633


Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:


 GRACIAS *****!!!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Really need the truck gone by this weekend someone come get it for 4k and it's yours
Parts and work alone it's well worth the 4k

Hit me up if interested 

http://www.mautofied.com/1989-Ford-Ranger_Mini-Truck/listing/100585518/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

1986 t-top cutty shaved firewall and fenders, pop up sun roof fiberglass dash project $800 
Worked started but never finished, so I'm forced to take a loss no engine or tranny 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3974447144.html


----------



## 87mcls (Mar 31, 2012)

nice cutty wish i had an extra 800 to spend


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FORSALE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Miami cars made a spot in the tbt here in Tampa :thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


>


Bad ass Danny


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Miami cars made a spot in the tbt here in Tampa :thumbsup:


well it was donks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

Up for sale sinister 2 pumps set up, 4 showtime cylinders, brand new donuts, cups, fittings. 500 obo or trade for airbag set up. PM for more info.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


>


BIG PIMPIN, Wuz up ma *****!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SUP PIMP


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

If anyone has or knows anyone with a ls front and trim for Monte carlo. Lmk i got cash. 4072746226


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> SUP PIMP


Chillin dog, just layin low. Hope everything is good with you and the family


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Really need the truck gone, 3500 takes it today

http://www.mautofied.com/1989-Ford-Ranger_Mini-Truck/listing/100585518/


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?se...rticle-9258175


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?se...rticle-9258175


Painful news RIP.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

_HANGOUT SATURDAY THE 28TH OF THIS MONTH. NEXT SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP, IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE A GOOD HANGOUT HAS HAPPENED
15992 NW 27 AVE.._


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?se...rticle-9258175


Damn that's sad may she RIP!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ecko805 said:


> Up for sale sinister 2 pumps set up, 4 showtime cylinders, brand new donuts, cups, fittings. 500 obo or trade for airbag set up. PM for more info.
> View attachment 756962


good deal!


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Really need the truck gone, 3500 takes it today

http://www.mautofied.com/1989-Ford-R...ing/100585518/

Sad but I am about to start parting out.


----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> good deal!


Still for sale willing to take 400 or trade for air ride set up


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> _HANGOUT SATURDAY THE 28TH OF THIS MONTH. NEXT SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP, IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE A GOOD HANGOUT HAS HAPPENED
> 15992 NW 27 AVE.._


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> _HANGOUT SATURDAY THE 28TH OF THIS MONTH. NEXT SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP, IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE A GOOD HANGOUT HAS HAPPENED
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 15992 NW 27 AVE.._



:thumbsup:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

NEED GON ASAP CAR IS AN 85 WITH 87 FROUNT AND BACK HAS FRAME DONE AND LOTS MORE V6 ASKING $3000 CALL FOR INFO 7862509698 RUDY


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

A-arms en 4.5 tons springs 561-671-9567


----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

For sale 2 sinister pumps w/dumps, 2 12" showtime cylinders, 2 12" black cylinders, fittings, and 2 sinister solenoid blocks $400. PM if interested.


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Miss this car so much!!


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

3057266961


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Check this out.

http://youtu.be/3OAn965MhnM


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

TBT...


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>




Nice pics


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice collection Dre.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST ME said:


> Very nice collection Dre.


Yeah wish I had all of those parked at the house again
At the same time.... But oh well. On to the next one..


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

_HANGOUT SATURDAY THE 28TH OF THIS MONTH.....TOMORROW.. THIS SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP, IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE A GOOD HANGOUT HAS HAPPENED
15992 NW 27 AVE.._


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> Yeah wish I had all of those parked at the house again
> At the same time.... But oh well. On to the next one..


...and the next one...and the one after that...and so on...lol
:twak: keep one of em....


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Martian said:


> ...and the next one...and the one after that...and so on...lol
> :twak: keep one of em....


Hahahhahaha.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

JUST ME said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/3OAn965MhnM


:cool We need more videos like that to show people that lowrider lifestyle is not related to gangs or violence


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

True words L *****.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Big c my bad C I don't have to team up with nobody to win playa cuz We The Best :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a black magic piston pump plumbed up with adex ready to go. 600$$$
4072746226


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>






_NOVEMBER 3RD GOODTIMES PICNIC......FEW DAYS AWAY...._


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

CadillacNick said:


> Miss this car so much!!


THAT LAC WAS NICE....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

damit miss these days lowrider tour show dj laz was the man 305 style.....lol old days


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

The thing about ur pips coming out town is that they come and then leave .But I be there to have some fun every week so get to work on them hoppers


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anybody have a Car Hauler i can borrow tomorrow morning for about 2 hours???


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> The thing about ur pips coming out town is that they come and then leave .But I be there to have some fun every week so get to work on them hoppers


What hoppers lol.......


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

viejitos miami said:


> damit miss these days lowrider tour show dj laz was the man 305 style.....lol old days
> View attachment 783322
> View attachment 783306


Nice pictures homie


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> What hoppers lol.......


they can buy one from us free shipping payment plans shamon lee :roflmao:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

YOU RIGHT THEY CUM AND THEY LEAVE..I DONT HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT THATS THE HOLE POINT OF A CAR CLUB is to get EACH OTHERS BACK...I DONT OWN A HOPPER BECAUSE IS NOT MY SPORT...BUT ONE THING IMA BUILD ME A one BAD ASSSSSS HOPPER.....just gotta finish some headaches....At least they step out of town hit different states and cities and they dont stay local in florida........btw and I dont take long building A-Car....


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> YOU RIGHT THEY CUM AND THEY LEAVE..I DONT HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT THATS THE HOLE POINT OF A CAR CLUB is to get EACH OTHERS BACK...I DONT OWN A HOPPER BECAUSE IS NOT MY SPORT...BUT ONE THING IMA BUILD ME A one BAD ASSSSSS HOPPER.....just gotta finish some headaches....At least they step out of town hit different states and cities and they dont stay local in florida........btw and I dont take long building A-Car....


That's right. GT up


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> YOU RIGHT THEY CUM AND THEY LEAVE..I DONT HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT THATS THE HOLE POINT OF A CAR CLUB is to get EACH OTHERS BACK...I DONT OWN A HOPPER BECAUSE IS NOT MY SPORT...BUT ONE THING IMA BUILD ME A one BAD ASSSSSS HOPPER.....just gotta finish some headaches....At least they step out of town hit different states and cities and they dont stay local in florida........btw and I dont take long building A-Car....


 I building a towc n 3 weeks I be working n d impala chassis I don't take long I building the cady in 6 months and still unbeatable remember this comments don't forget about your hoppers


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

andres18954 said:


> That's right. GT up


night night u will like to hop. what car u have


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> :drama:


Q buelta shorty


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CLAUDIO I CHALLENGE U TO A BUILD UP AND THEN A HOPP OFF PICK A CAR


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

andres18954 said:


> That's right. GT up


playa let's do this is time to prove your heart pick a day let's hop


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> CLAUDIO I CHALLENGE U TO A BUILD UP AND THEN A HOPP OFF PICK A CAR


Lokoooo u wanna challenge me a build up..iam ready for it...let me finish my lil project that I got going on...BuT, I guarantee you that your dream will cum true.....I give u my word.....and it wont take me long only months....NoW ima let u pick the car u want me to build for u ffrm impala..to .bigbody..to .g body I dont care.....u name it...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Lokoooo u wanna challenge me a build up..iam ready for it...let me finish my lil project that I got going on...BuT, I guarantee you that your dream will cum true.....I give u my word.....and it wont take me long only months....NoW ima let u pick the car u want me to build for u ffrm impala..to .bigbody..to .g body I dont care.....u name it...


pick a car 3 people from chassis, suspension, paint, int.and then hopped 2 months and then we let d people talk


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> CLAUDIO I CHALLENGE U TO A BUILD UP AND THEN A HOPP OFF PICK A CAR


They cant do that doggggggg


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

SHORTY84 said:


>


Whats up shorty


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> Q buelta shorty


:wave: I guess u got what u wanted lol GOOD LUCK 2 BOTH :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> Whats up shorty


wazzup :wave:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

On my club is the law to have multiples rapped chassis chrome suspension paint and be ready to hop.I believe if you spend less then $50k u buildig a street car so that's why I call people out but if you are building a show car then my bad


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> :wave: I guess u got what u wanted lol GOOD LUCK 2 BOTH :thumbsup:


shorty this is lowrider 101 clean cars talking not bad blood good clean fun competition and I embrace any one to do so u now challenge or call any body out nothing bad about that


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> They cant do that doggggggg


Why not????.....Mr bloodbath....Money make shit happen...I be in ur level in months pimp...under a year...I give u my word... c u on the scale soon...And like I said let me get finish my lil project. AnD We WILL talk soon.....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Why not????.....Mr bloodbath....Money make shit happen...I be in ur level in months pimp...under a year...I give u my word... c u on the scale soon...And like I said let me get finish my lil project. AnD We WILL talk soon.....


That's what I talking about 2 promises at the same then time 2 built ups at the same then time 2 bad b.... at same...time :roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread.*(4 members and 7 guests)L_NEGRO*andres18954*Que la verga LOCO*rollin-orange .mr 18954 /2134-1167*3456 let's do this


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> That's what I talking about 2 promises at the same then time 2 built ups at the same then time 2 bad b.... at same...time :roflmao:


LOCO NO TE ENTIENDO ACERE....


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> LOCO NO TE ENTIENDO ACERE....


 lol


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Why not????.....Mr bloodbath....Money make shit happen...I be in ur level in months pimp...under a year...I give u my word... c u on the scale soon...And like I said let me get finish my lil project. AnD We WILL talk soon.....[/Q
> 
> Yeah you can order a hopper lol any body can do that


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's a suggestion; built it for the 25th Street Riders/USO picnic in late January 2014.


----------



## jus_incredible (Mar 9, 2012)

Whats going on Florida, 

anyone know of anything planned Sat Oct 12th or Sun Oct 13th?

Visiting from Toronto for Miami Carnival and wouldn't mind checking out any meets/bbq/shows you guys are having?

Staying in Ft. Lauderdale.

thanks in advance


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

JUST ME said:


> Here's a suggestion; built it for the 25th Street Riders/USO picnic in late January 2014.


That's cool whit me


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

JUST ME said:


> Here's a suggestion; built it for the 25th Street Riders/USO picnic in late January 2014.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

To make more interesting $500 to the winner between my caddy vs d blue caddy


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Aka luis shit


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

L_Negro. please have some respect to people here. I don't even know you in person so keep it that way. im a lowrider lover not here to compete with nobody. I always respect people to receive same respect. for real bro good luck on your competitions


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

andres18954 said:


> L_Negro. please have some respect to people here. I don't even know you in person so keep it that way. im a lowrider lover not here to compete with nobody. I always respect people to receive same respect. for real bro good luck on your competitions


Tipical miami I didn't offend u I was talking to claudio and u made ur point so lets play and what I do is lowrider too but on my case I don't hide u now what I'm about hop real street mentality . Don't be so sensitive this is a game welcome to the bottom


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

andres18954 said:


> L_Negro. please have some respect to people here. I don't even know you in person so keep it that way. im a lowrider lover not here to compete with nobody. I always respect people to receive same respect. for real bro good luck on your competitions


Another thing I never liked the previous owner of the ride I guess u inherent my dislike u cool but that car every time I see I yes want to hop against him nothing personal


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

I'M TRADING A CALI TAG FOR A MIAMI HEAT JERSEY (U D)


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Mine aint no radical....but its a hopper....and we will be down to hop to.......so lets do the damn thang.....


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

L_NEGRO said:


> Another thing I never liked the previous owner of the ride I guess u inherent my dislike u cool but that car every time I see I yes want to hop against him nothing personal


 kool l_negro. no hard feelings bro. we kool :thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

andres18954 said:


> kool l_negro. no hard feelings bro. we kool :thumbsup:


Cool bro we good


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Mine aint no radical....but its a hopper....and we will be down to hop to.......so lets do the damn thang.....


Wow sound like music to my ears let's chip together :h5:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CHICO305 said:


>


 Q buelta nica looking good


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Q buelta nica looking good


im right there with ya homie we got you im bringing the towncar down to play to........


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Looking for 2 vary clean or new pumps with dumps and all the plumbing.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> Q buelta nica looking good


aqui loco chillin. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Got a complete double pump for sale Steel blocks Steel backplate all Plumped up With Heavy duty adex Parker slowdown faucet style Parker check valves Also check valves for returns with #9 and #11 gears Or trade for a Galaxy s4 +$200 or Pm me an offer


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

hoppin92 said:


> im right there with ya homie we got you im bringing the towncar down to play to........


So if u have towcar hide under the bed :roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 7 guests)L_NEGRO*EXECUTION


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 Dam O that is sick


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

4 sale 83 Cadillac coupe deville for $2000 obo runs good or maybe trade!!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Looking to sell or trade the Ranger, Hit me up if interested


----------



## Juiced box (Oct 9, 2013)

New to the Miami low rider scene just got a box want to put accumulators any one have?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

looking for a 58-59 vert let me no please thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

viejitos miami said:


> looking for a 58-59 vert let me no please thanks


cash only no pay pal shit


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE $5000


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Looking for someone that can fix airbags on a truck? Please pm your number thanks


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> FOR SALE $5000


nice Lincoln I which I have the bread to cap that


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CAN ANY BODY TELL ME( WHAT HAPPENED WHEN YOU BITE THE HAND DA FEED U...)


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking 4 chip town car I only needed d body y have a rolling chassis


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> Looking 4 chip town car I only needed d body y have a rolling chassis


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> nice Lincoln I which I have the bread to cap that


YOU GOT THAT BREAD.LOL


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Must be doing something right for them Cali boys to use Bloodbath amd print up shirts......FL car....built and stays here...


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> Must be doing something right for them Cali boys to use Bloodbath amd print up shirts......FL car....built and stays here...


Its going to be hard getting in my level lol
We run this bitch


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> Its going to be hard getting in my level lol
> We run this bitch


All the way to Cali it looks like.....lmao...


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> CAN ANY BODY TELL ME( WHAT HAPPENED WHEN YOU BITE THE HAND DA FEED U...)


You put them on time out


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> CAN ANY BODY TELL ME( WHAT HAPPENED WHEN YOU BITE THE HAND DA FEED U...)


You put them on time out


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

When u do good good things happen congratulations .Go and try to beat o get on that level jajajaja not u can't .Slap u self and call him papi.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> When u do good good things happen congratulations .Go and try to beat o get on that level jajajaja not u can't .Slap u self and call him papi.


Dont forget the baby powder.....lol


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Dont forget the baby powder.....lol


PIMP SLAP LOL


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

BloodBath said:


> Its going to be hard getting in my level lol
> We run this bitch


I LIKE THAT:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> PIMP SLAP LOL


Lmao.....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
Lowridergame305 L_NEGRO


Que bola!!!! Negron James lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

*GOODTIMES MIAMI 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC AT AMELIA EARHEART PARK SUNDAY NOV.3 @ 10am RAIN OR SHINE !!!!!!!!! 

LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME !!!! AND KEEP YOUR AREA CLEAN DON'T THROW YOUR TRASH ON THE FLOOR

FOR MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT ME AT 305 203 9996 

AND REMEMBER LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL!!!!! *


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> Lowridergame305 L_NEGRO
> 
> 
> Que bola!!!! Negron James lol


Q buelta kilo the trunk looks good


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> I LIKE THAT:thumbsup:


Q buelta homey


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Gracias *****


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Gracias *****


No papo u deserve all d goods things cuz u r a tru rider n a good friend


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> No papo u deserve all d goods things cuz u r a tru rider n a good friend


Lol thanks dawg you too !!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> I LIKE THAT:thumbsup:


Dany da town car only needs 13s homy


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests)
Lowridergame305 L_NEGRO


:wave: wuzzup miami can't wait for the picnic


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/20130721_1730221_zps2214c23e.mp4

Chipping For My Fans :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Lowridergame/20130721_1730221_zps2214c23e.mp4
> 
> Chipping For My Fans :biggrin:


My HERO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> My HERO


LMAOO


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

3,500 takes the Ranger come pick it up now somebody anybody.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

20 Days left ......


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Anybody have a set of wire wheels they would like to trade for an RC truck?


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody knows who does canvas top (vinyl top) in Broward for caddys. ASAP


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP.. 15978 NW 27 AVE. MIAMI GARDENS..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

needing 1 14 X 7 100 spoke with rear driver adapter






thanks


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

NUFF SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!USO CC MIAMI 2013 SUPER SHOW...


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

25 STREET RIDERS CC HOLLYWOOD,FL SUPER SHOW 2013


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 820585
THE BIG MCC,USO MIAMI CC,CITY KINGS CC,25TH STREET RIDERS CC HOLLYWOOD,FLA


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got a gas tank from a '92 Fleetwood. There's also a new fuel pump inside the tank. Used for about a month. 9547088500 call/text. $100


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Dany da town car only needs 13s homy


THAT AINT HOW WE DO HOMIE.YOU KNOW THE RIMS THEN HYDRAULICS THEN THE CHROME THEN SOME SHIT TALKING THEN COMES THE HOPPING.LOL


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

SELLING SOME KENWOOD HEADREST TVS.PM IF INTERESTED.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> THAT AINT HOW WE DO HOMIE.YOU KNOW THE RIMS THEN HYDRAULICS THEN THE CHROME THEN SOME SHIT TALKING THEN COMES THE HOPPING.LOL


U right on that one


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Check this out.......














http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UFQnkVxrG8c


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> Check this out.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


MrCEO that's what my title says .


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

20 ft trailer car hauler http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/4130480829.html.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> MrCEO that's what my title says .


 L_NEGRO FEEL SOME TYPE OF WAY!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT THE TATTOO SHOP.. 15978 NW 27 AVE. MIAMI GARDENS..



on my way....................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are currently *52* users browsing this thread. (1 members and *51 guests* )

Lowridergame305 MIAMI FEST LIVE !!!! BUT EVERYBODY STRAIGHT GHOSTING!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

Lowridergame305 
Que la verga LOCO QUE LA VERGA PERRRAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

A


Lowridergame305 said:


>



We'll be there..........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Which one do I want? I'll take the convertible.


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/4088783484.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

IIMPALAA;1768
5306 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


YES PLEASE!!!! I WANT!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> There are currently *52* users browsing this thread. (1 members and *51 guests* )
> 
> Lowridergame305 MIAMI FEST LIVE !!!! BUT EVERYBODY STRAIGHT GHOSTING!!!!


That's what I'm saying no balls:roflmao:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Anyone have a passenger side front filler for a regal ?? Lmk.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


The impala hop that shit ride there straight bad ass .Big C take notes


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


kilo any pay out, trophies, free food or drinks :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her!! It is over Thursday at noon so vote as many times as you can thank you!!!
http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports THANK U


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her!! It is over Thursday at noon so vote as many times as you can thank you!!!
> http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports THANK U


:thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her!! It is over Thursday at noon so vote as many times as you can thank you!!!
> http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports THANK U


Done Homie Good Luck to ur daughter:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> kilo any pay out, trophies, free food or drinks :roflmao:


THERE WILL BE FOOD AND DRINKS NO TROPHIES AND WERE WORKING ON A PAY OUT!!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Anybody know who does canvas top (vinyl top) in Dade for caddys. ASAP


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> THERE WILL BE FOOD AND DRINKS NO TROPHIES AND WERE WORKING ON A PAY OUT!!!


Chispa de tren for me jama jama :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

caddyboy said:


> Anybody know who does canvas top (vinyl top) in Dade for caddys. ASAP


Look up master seatcovers good work fast turn around


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> Chispa de tren for me jama jama :roflmao:


Que coño tu dices que no te intiendo ?? Lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

http://vimeo.com/14313949


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Que coño tu dices que no te intiendo ?? Lol


my bad chispa is a spirit fine liquor made whit a 90% proof alcohol that make u dance , ,scream and run at the same time n u don't even know it :roflmao: and jama Google my uncle (panfilo):roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

AQUI LO QUE HACE FALTA ES JAMA!!!!!!! LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GOD DANM KILO U WHEN IN ...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

THE REAL MIAMI VICE IS COMING SOON. ..:run:LMAO


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

_*THROWBACK THURSDAY TO MOTIVATE MIAMI FEST FEEL FREE TO ADD YOUR OWN PICS AND VIDEOS*_


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:run::run::nicoderm:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Kilo r u guys have been a look a like contest


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> Kilo r u guys have been a look a like contest


 LOL WHO LOOKING LIKE SOMEONE ELSE ???


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

THATS SOME CLEAN KING AUTO WORK


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

KEEPING COMING


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

CHICHO OLD LAK


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Post some motor pics:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> LOL WHO LOOKING LIKE SOMEONE ELSE ???


U gone see at the picnic shame on da ***** :nono:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a couple of Buick regal parts for sale .
Rear bumper with no rust $60
Trunk LiP trim for a GN $50
1986 regal grill $25
1987 regal grill (need to get paint off it ) $20
On top of the tail light ears - for the "pair" $20

Will trade for other GN or regal parts . 
Prices are firm .

Also have a bunch of maxima and Altima parts for sale years 2000 - 2008

Text me 305 903 7454


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


The little SI was in the houseeeee!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> The little SI was in the houseeeee!!!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


>


viste loco !!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

.....THANX


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Post some motor pics:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


>


THAT'S WHAT I TALKING ABOUT


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


>


My homie I by back in miami after las vegas bigger


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> THAT'S WHAT I TALKING ABOUT


L ***** wat zup how eeverything down there ?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

OVERRATED said:


> L ***** wat zup how eeverything down there ?


same o semo esto esta chilling chilling


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


>


I like that. Nice lac


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

L_NEGRO :nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SHORTY84 said:


> L_NEGRO :nicoderm:


SHORTY Q BUELTA


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Everybody needs to bring your own food for the picnic no food will be served !!!


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> same o semo esto esta chilling chilling


A si me gusta y caddy esta looking good


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

OVERRATED said:


> A si me gusta y caddy esta looking good


Grasias D cuidate q d los buenos quedan poco


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Everybody needs to bring your own food for the picnic no food will be served !!!


I HOP for food jama jama :roflmao:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 10 guests)L_NEGRO

Q buelta :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> There are currently 11 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 10 guests)L_NEGRO
> 
> Q buelta :roflmao:


dimelo loko


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

jamaaaaa es lo que hace faltaaa negrooooo lol :roflmao:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Looking for a good place to redoe my seats in homestead or miami. Any suggestions?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> jamaaaaa es lo que hace faltaaa negrooooo lol :roflmao:


Q buelta kilo:roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Everybody needs to bring your own food for the picnic no food will be served !!!


Pimpin cali call us out to play n that's fine with us.So I'm calling u and choco out to play with me let's go


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 6 guests)L_NEGRO:drama:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have this forsale alum gas tank was made for my 1951 chevy got it 2yrs ago foe sale $180.obo and have trunk lid trim clean asking $50.00 call or tex anytime 786-380-6468


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Do I have to log out to get a answer :dunno:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:run::drama:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 4 guests)L_NEGRO


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

DRAMA


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 11 guests)L_NEGRO:dunno:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 13 guests)L_NEGRO

Tap out


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Join DateAug 2010LocationSANTA ANA. O.C.....Car ClubSTREET FAME CUSTOMS O.C.Posts5,293

STREET FAME COMING FOR THAT CAPRICE AND PULL UP ANY SINGLE PUMP YOU GUYS HAVE READY! Y'ALL WANT THE BLUE SINGLE PUMP KING YALL WILL HAVE IT.....STREET FAME CUSTOMS BETTER ASK SOMEBODY! AND THIS AINT NO FLOATING DOUBLE PUMP....ITS A SINGLE PUMP*:roflmao: THEY COMING FOR US AND I'M HAPPY AS FUCK .U SHOULD BE HAPPY 2 ...:run::run:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

TEAM HOPPERS STAND THE F... UP uffin:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a complete black magic piston pump with adex plumbed forsale !!!!!!!!! So ya can hit some inches. Let me know
4072746226


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

26jd said:


> I got a complete black magic piston pump with adex plumbed forsale !!!!!!!!! So ya can hit some inches. Let me know
> 4072746226


TICKET ON THE SETUP PROBABLY SOME ONE NEEDED


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 1 guests)L_NEGRO*P78dayz

Q BUELTA. P


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Holy s... I saw a ghost and still no answer


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> Pimpin cali call us out to play n that's fine with us.So I'm calling u and choco out to play with me let's go


LOCO ESRES BURRO Ó TE ASES...TE DIJE HACE UNOS DIAS ATRAS AQUI EN LAYITLOW QUE TENGO QUE TERMINAR MI PROJECTO PARA YO CONTINUAR CON TU BABOSADA...OTEINE ANNESIA ó se te olvido.....oYe ***** HAY HAMA CONSORTE...subio el ingreso...


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> LOCO ESRES BURRO Ó TE ASES...TE DIJE HACE UNOS DIAS ATRAS AQUI EN LAYITLOW QUE TENGO QUE TERMINAR MI PROJECTO PARA YO CONTINUAR CON TU BABOSADA...OTEINE ANNESIA ó se te olvido.....oYe ***** HAY HAMA CONSORTE...subio el ingreso...


Brode ni soy burro ni tengo annesia ni seme olvido but is fine for ur people to call out someone whit out know then because u think is fun so now take like men.If u build show cars stay on your lane and will call out every time I feel like U A PRESIDENT ACT LIKE ONE AND STOP Y BABOSO LO ERES TU


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread.*(3 members and 6 guests)L_NEGRO*Que la verga LOCO*timlemos :chuck::dunno:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

2 1/2 men gone show d world what we do 2 vs 300 we don't loose take da take da uffin:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> 2 1/2 men gone show d world what we do 2 vs 300 we don't loose take da take da uffin:


Itake it how ever I wanna take it...remember hopping is not my sport and I told u Iam going to build one and u still continue with ur bullshit....every tym I post sumthing u gotta reply sum stupid shit....


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> TEAM HOPPERS STAND THE F... UP uffin:


What it do......!!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> What it do......!!!!


:thumbsup: zap fam


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SMELL MY FINGERS I SMELL ....uffin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Simple street car........


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> SMELL MY FINGERS I SMELL ....uffin:


Chorizo......lol


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

LETS GET READY..FAMILY EVENT GOOD FRIENDS, NICE CARS,2014.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> Brode ni soy burro ni tengo annesia ni seme olvido but is fine for ur people to call out someone whit out know then because u think is fun so now take like men.If u build show cars stay on your lane and will call out every time I feel like U A PRESIDENT ACT LIKE ONE AND STOP Y BABOSO LO ERES TU


Hahaha see ya this weekend!!


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Chillin just browsing .....


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Simple street car........


Dammmm looking good..


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Dammmm looking good..


Its getting there Loco.....


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Que pasa miami fest its hot in here dayyyuummmnnnnn


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

22" rims $350 obo call 3057632943 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/4157714865.html.


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

L_NEGRO said:


> 2 1/2 men gone show d world what we do 2 vs 300 we don't loose take da take da uffin:


THIS GUY HERE IS FUNNY:roflmao: ALL THIS TALK ABOUT WE DONT LOOSE LOL


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

THIS GUY HAD ONE CAR NOW HE THINK HE THE SHIT:loco:CAN EVEN HOP HIS CAR :buttkick:NEEDS THE NEXT MAN TO HOP IT COME ON MAN :banghead: DO YOU NEED WILLY TO HELP YOU FUCK YOUR GIRL TO?:h5:


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

:rimshot: SO WHAT HAPPENS IF YOUR BY YOUR SELF AND SOMEBODY PULLS UP TO HOP? YOU TELL THEM TO HOLD ON AND CALL WILLY TO COME DOIT FOR YOU? LOL
HOMIE THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN TALK SHIT IN YOUR CLUB IS WILLY HE BEEN PUTTING WORK FOR A LONG TIME HE GETS PROPS ALL THE TIME:worship::worship:HE HOPS HIS SHIT AND DOES ALL HIS WORK


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

ALL THIS SHIT TALKING WITH A PLAIN BLACK BIG BODY THAT HITS 30 SOME INCHES:thumbsdown::yes::around::twak: HOW MANY CARS YOU HAD? HOW LONG YOU BEEN LOWRIDING? THIS GUY IS A NEWBIE
WHAT A JOKE:inout:HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN YOUR CLUB? ASK YOUR SELF ALL THIS
GET MAD AND CRY ALL YOU WANT


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> Hahaha see ya this weekend!!


Yes sir looking forward to seeing you guys


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> ALL THIS SHIT TALKING WITH A PLAIN BLACK BIG BODY THAT HITS 30 SOME INCHES:thumbsdown::yes::around::twak: HOW MANY CARS YOU HAD? HOW LONG YOU BEEN LOWRIDING? THIS GUY IS A NEWBIE
> WHAT A JOKE:inout:HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN YOUR CLUB? ASK YOUR SELF ALL THIS
> GET MAD AND CRY ALL YOU WANT


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: U yes part of my fans club is not 30 son 23 3/8 :roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> :rimshot: SO WHAT HAPPENS IF YOUR BY YOUR SELF AND SOMEBODY PULLS UP TO HOP? YOU TELL THEM TO HOLD ON AND CALL WILLY TO COME DOIT FOR YOU? LOL
> HOMIE THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN TALK SHIT IN YOUR CLUB IS WILLY HE BEEN PUTTING WORK FOR A LONG TIME HE GETS PROPS ALL THE TIME:worship::worship:HE HOPS HIS SHIT AND DOES ALL HIS WORK


SO LIKE WILLY BUT DON'T LIKE ME .SO U DON'T LIKE BLACK PEOPLE .U R HERTING MY FEELINGS :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: U yes part of my fans club is not 30 son 23 3/8 :roflmao:


ChipperJones. De nuevo con el 3/8.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> ALL THIS SHIT TALKING WITH A PLAIN BLACK BIG BODY THAT HITS 30 SOME INCHES:thumbsdown::yes::around::twak: HOW MANY CARS YOU HAD? HOW LONG YOU BEEN LOWRIDING? THIS GUY IS A NEWBIE
> WHAT A JOKE:inout:HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN YOUR CLUB? ASK YOUR SELF ALL THIS
> GET MAD AND CRY ALL YOU WANT


THE SAD PART IS THAT I STILL OWE MONY TO THE DEALER AND THE SETUP I GOT IT ON LAY AWAY


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

***** q bolaaaaaa


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> THIS GUY HAD ONE CAR NOW HE THINK HE THE SHIT:loco:CAN EVEN HOP HIS CAR :buttkick:NEEDS THE NEXT MAN TO HOP IT COME ON MAN :banghead: DO YOU NEED WILLY TO HELP YOU FUCK YOUR GIRL TO?:h5:


PLEASE HELP ME BRO HOW CAN I BE LIKE U PLEASE


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> ***** q bolaaaaaa


Q BUELTA KILO looking forward to chill with you at the picnic:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

ninty6 lincoln said:


> ChipperJones. De nuevo con el 3/8.


:roflmao: 1/8:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> Q BUELTA KILO looking forward to chill with you at the picnic:thumbsup:


For sure dawg I'll be out there !!!!! Bright and early it's gonna be a good day in miami !!!!!!!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> THIS GUY HERE IS FUNNY:roflmao: ALL THIS TALK ABOUT WE DONT LOOSE LOL


 I know I have issues .I see myself as a winner but I not on ur team fucket I'm killing my self


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> For sure dawg I'll be out there !!!!! Bright and early it's gonna be a good day in miami !!!!!!!!!


YES SIR :thumbsup:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> :roflmao: 1/8:roflmao:


HA! Thats right 1/8 my bad.


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

el chumelow said:


> ALL THIS SHIT TALKING WITH A PLAIN BLACK BIG BODY THAT HITS 30 SOME INCHES:thumbsdown::yes::around::twak: HOW MANY CARS YOU HAD? HOW LONG YOU BEEN LOWRIDING? THIS GUY IS A NEWBIE
> WHAT A JOKE:inout:HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN YOUR CLUB? ASK YOUR SELF ALL THIS
> GET MAD AND CRY ALL YOU WANT




HOMIE YOU SEEM TO HAVE SOMETHING TO BACKUP WHATYOUR SAYING SO WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE ???? OR ARE YOU JUST ANOTHER INTERNET GANGSTER WITH 60 MODEL CARS ON YOUR SHELF AND ALL THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CENTERFOLDS ON THE WALL BUT IF YOU FEELINGS HURT ABOUT SOMETHING JUST PULL UP OR SHUT UP CAUSE ATLEAST HE GOT SOMETHING TO BACK UP HIS TALK WEATHER OR NOT HE HITS THE SWITCH ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 7 guests)
Lowridergame305 L_NEGRO EXECUTION


What it dew my niggazzzzzzz


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> HOMIE YOU SEEM TO HAVE SOMETHING TO BACKUP WHATYOUR SAYING SO WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE ???? OR ARE YOU JUST ANOTHER INTERNET GANGSTER WITH 60 MODEL CARS ON YOUR SHELF AND ALL THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CENTERFOLDS ON THE WALL BUT IF YOU FEELINGS HURT ABOUT SOMETHING JUST PULL UP OR SHUT UP CAUSE ATLEAST HE GOT SOMETHING TO BACK UP HIS TALK WEATHER OR NOT HE HITS THE SWITCH ......... :thumbsup:


BRO DON'T EVEN STRESS UR SELF HE IS PART OF MY FAN CLUB.HE CAN BE CRUEL SOME TIMES BUT HE LOV ME .


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> BRO DON'T EVEN STRESS UR SELF HE IS PART OF MY FAN CLUB.HE CAN BE CRUEL SOME TIMES BUT HE LOV ME .



YEA I KNOW I HAVE A FEW FANS TOO ALL THEY MISSING IS THERE POM POMS AND THEY'LL BE CERTIFIED !!!!!


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

L_NEGRO said:


> BRO DON'T EVEN STRESS UR SELF HE IS PART OF MY FAN CLUB.HE CAN BE CRUEL SOME TIMES BUT HE LOV ME .


lol not a fan thats for sure:no: yeah pull up or shut up but what happens if your step dad not there to hop your car?


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

Lowridergame305 said:


> YEA I KNOW I HAVE A FEW FANS TOO ALL THEY MISSING IS THERE POM POMS AND THEY'LL BE CERTIFIED !!!!!


nobody talking to you so stop dick pulling:werd:


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

L_NEGRO said:


> BRO DON'T EVEN STRESS UR SELF HE IS PART OF MY FAN CLUB.HE CAN BE CRUEL SOME TIMES BUT HE LOV ME .


 i guess if willy can help you hop your car he can help you fuck your girl to:boink::fool2:


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

or call me ill help you to:h5::naughty::boink: and dont act like you dont know who i am:thumbsup::facepalm:hno:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

el chumelow said:


> nobody talking to you so stop dick pulling:werd:


:roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

WOW........i see where this headed......


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

AND EVERYTHING IM SAYING IS THE REAL DEAL NO BULL SHIT AND EVERYBODY ON HERE KNOW THIS:drama:SHAME ON YOU *****:facepalm:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

el chumelow said:


> AND EVERYTHING IM SAYING IS THE REAL DEAL NO BULL SHIT AND EVERYBODY ON HERE KNOW THIS:drama:SHAME ON YOU *****:facepalm:


p
it takes big ball to hide behind a screen name to talk shit


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Simple street car........


NICE LAID AND PLAY :roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> :roflmao:


KILO I SORRY FOR WHAT HE SAID DON'T PAID NO MAIND HE WANTS HE'S 5MIN OF FAME AND HE IS TRAYING SO HARD :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> or call me ill help you to:h5::naughty::boink: and dont act like you dont know who i am:thumbsup::facepalm:hno:


CALL ME U LEFT THE POM POMS AT SHOP hno:hno::chuck::dunno::sprint:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> lol not a fan thats for sure:no: yeah pull up or shut up but what happens if your step dad not there to hop your car?


THAT'S HOW U Won THE LAST TIME REMEMBER :yes::yes::run:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> NICE LAID AND PLAY :roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> THAT'S HOW U Won THE LAST TIME REMEMBER :yes::yes::run:


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey guys I got two items I'm trying to sell

1st is a chrome and gold plated ac compressor which came off a ford
Asking 150 obo










2nd is a multi battery charger which is fairly new
Asking 180 obo









If interested hit me up @786-304-6169


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

BloodBath said:


> p
> it takes big ball to hide behind a screen name to talk shit


 but im not talking shit look on you tube


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

L_NEGRO said:


> THAT'S HOW U Won THE LAST TIME REMEMBER :yes::yes::run:


is ok you know everything im saying is real:yes: you can even hopp your own car thats sad :loco: need the next man to hopp your shit :uh:


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

ok so im making up shit? so who hopps your car?willy who helps you fuck your girl?willy to ?:dunno: everybody see that they just dont say anything :werd: all that shit you talk to the other guy from gt cause you know builds show cars not hoppers why dont you talk shit to the red hopper monte?:dunno:


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

you better learn how to hopp be for the picnic:thumbsup: cause you know everybody goin to be laughing at you when they see willy hopping your shit:roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> you better learn how to hopp be for the picnic:thumbsup: cause you know everybody goin to be laughing at you when they see willy hopping your shit:roflmao:


BE THERE WHIT MY FLAN :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> ok so im making up shit? so who hopps your car?willy who helps you fuck your girl?willy to ?:dunno: everybody see that they just dont say anything :werd: all that shit you talk to the other guy from gt cause you know builds show cars not hoppers why dont you talk shit to the red hopper monte?:dunno:


I imagine you at ur house hating suffering taking ur time to create a screen name because u don't have the heart but is cool I love the attention and thanks don't forget USO and 25 STREET picnic is coming so don't stop now playboy :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> you better learn how to hopp be for the picnic:thumbsup: cause you know everybody goin to be laughing at you when they see willy hopping your shit:roflmao:


NO NEED EVERY BODY KNOW THE CADI THE 3 EVEN THE BOAT ARE WILLYS SO NO SECRETS ON MY SIDE .I LOV THIS U MAKE ME FEEL BIG IMPORTANT LIKE I'M UR DADDY :roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> but im not talking shit look on you tube


THANKS FOR TELLING PEOPLE TO LOOK YOUR DADDY ON YOUTUBE :thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> TICKET ON THE SETUP PROBABLY SOME ONE NEEDED


500 $$$$ ready to be put on it hopper


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

This past weekend USO c.c. at the Gathering of the Giants show.:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

305MALIBU said:


> This past weekend USO c.c. at the Gathering of the Giants show.:thumbsup:


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> I imagine you at ur house hating suffering taking ur time to create a screen name because u don't have the heart but is cool I love the attention and thanks don't forget USO and 25 STREET picnic is coming so don't stop now playboy :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

Pictures of the show


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/4160727708.html


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THERE WILL BE FOOD SERVED, FIRST COME FIRST SERVED..
PICNIC THIS SUNDAY. 4 MORE DAYS. LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA ON HERE, COME OUT AND BRING YOUR RIDES, REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHERS.. ILL BE THERE WITH MY FAMILY TOO..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CHICO305 said:


> Pictures of the show


nice pics


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

does anybody know a photographer that i can take around with me to get some pictures of my car..anybody really..on future events please let me know.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice pics slash.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:THX


IIMPALAA said:


> nice pics


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CAN ANYONE KNOW WHERE MY SON ARE


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> THERE WILL BE FOOD SERVED, FIRST COME FIRST SERVED..
> PICNIC THIS SUNDAY. 4 MORE DAYS. LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA ON HERE, COME OUT AND BRING YOUR RIDES, REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHERS.. ILL BE THERE WITH MY FAMILY TOO..


I'LL BE THERE.....
JUS 2 LET YA KNO THA IM PARTIN OUT ON 93 FLEETWOOD RWD N 91 LAC BROUGHAM RWD.
ALL PARTS ARE ALL 4-SALE. HIT ME UP IF YA NEEDED ANY PARTS N I CAN BRING EM WIT ME @ THE PICNIC.
THANXS N SEE YA OUT THERE!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice work slash


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE 3/8" PARKER CHECK VALVES


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

* Inviting everyone to come out! bring your cars and see some cars at the tower shops car show/hangout, But most importantly bring can foods and non perishable items to support our local community families in need... Thanks*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

andres18954 said:


> Nice pics slash.


Thankz homie.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Nice work slash


Thankz homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

andres18954 said:


> Nice pics slash.


x2:worship:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


> * Inviting everyone to come out! bring your cars and see some cars at the tower shops car show/hangout, But most importantly bring can foods and non perishable items to support our local community families in need... Thanks*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

i have some chrome parts for under the hood for a 64 impala.lmk


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

also have some [h=2]accumulaters[/h]


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

If you want to show your lowrider, call Alex 954-610-6717 to reserve a spot to park.


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a black magic piston pump with an adex plumbed up ready to be put on !!!!!! $$$$$ will be in miami tomorrow 
4072746226


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I got some cadi rockers forsale and some blue pillow top delegance cadi seats 4072746226


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Also got some 64 skirts. 100 $$$$$$ 4072746226


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

* Inviting everyone to come out! bring your cars and see some cars at the tower shops car show/hangout, But most importantly bring can foods and non perishable items to support our local community families in need... Thanks*


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

I HOPE GT MIAMI IS READY FOR THE PICNIC CUZ I'M COMING HARD AND LET THEM SHOW CARS AT HOME


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT PLATING I BEEN CALLING UR PIPS FOR A MINUTE THEIR TELL THEM TO MEN UP .THEY SAID THAT THEY RUN MIAMI SO PROBE


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> GT PLATING I BEEN CALLING UR PIPS FOR A MINUTE THEIR TELL THEM TO MEN UP .THEY SAID THAT THEY RUN MIAMI SO PROBE


Stop lieying and pull up to the shop we ready!! An it's not my car It's a Miami GT car


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> I HOPE GT MIAMI IS READY FOR THE PICNIC CUZ I'M COMING HARD AND LET THEM SHOW CARS AT HOME


Miami GT HOT and READY! Pull Up


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

And we got extra batteries for sale we took out this stuck fuck regal. Oh wait it's not stuck anymore and it's single pump! Cali's intown we single pump everything


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> And we got extra batteries for sale we took out this stuck fuck regal. Oh wait it's not stuck anymore and it's single pump! Cali's intown we single pump everything


:h5::h5:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Shorty what it do loco


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> Shorty what it do loco


CHILLIN' LOKO uffin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 5 guests)

SHORTY84 
andres18954 
EXECUTION 
slash 
Lowridergame305


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> Miami GT HOT and READY! Pull Up


Nice


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Jaja make sure u take all of them and about the the regal I see u n 2 week's so u have to do a lot trips back to miami


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

None of that stuck fuck shit see ya tomorrow or if u need help let us know Street Fame Customs call 1-800-SFC-HELP. Hahahahaha


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

REMEMBER DON'T GET MAD MY CADY IS GOING FOR THEM SHOW CARS


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

What's that on the back of your regal that's a boat hitch :dunno:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> What's that on the back of your regal that's a boat hitch :dunno:


It's the shit that's gonna serve you stop looking for excuses and pull the fuck up already


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

Damn ***** these ****** spinning out of control because they got one hopper these ****** ain't ready for CA we been running this shit to long


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA ON HERE, COME OUT AND BRING YOUR RIDES, REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHERS.. ILL BE THERE WITH MY FAMILY TOO..


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> And we got extra batteries for sale we took out this stuck fuck regal. Oh wait it's not stuck anymore and it's single pump! Cali's intown we single pump everything


:roflmao:WHAT EVER UR DOING TO THE regal IS BEEN DONE 3 YEAR AGO SO U STEEL LOSING AND I HAVE VIDEO TO PROVE 12BATT DOUBLE PUMP AND NO WORRIES :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> It's the shit that's gonna serve you stop looking for excuses and pull the fuck up already


hno SO SENSITIVE :run: NOW THIS IS MIAMI NOT CALI THE HITCH IS LEGAL N CALI NOT N HERE SO CUT THAT SHIT BEFORE I GET THERE


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

64SSVERT said:


> Damn ***** these ****** spinning out of control because they got one hopper these ****** ain't ready for CA we been running this shit to long


THEY MAD FOR THAT :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

At What time does the hopping start


----------



## second to none (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## second to none (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Laverda (Nov 4, 2013)

Its funny the goodtimes guys are trying to hop against willy and lorenzo when they are the ones who built the car. And the majestics guys bought that mc from bowtie already built.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BloodBath said:


>


holy shit now that's stuck lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF GOODTIMES MIAMI WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED THE EVENT WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO APOLOGISE FOR THE HASSLE THAT THE PARK WAS GIVING US ABOUT BEING AROUND THE CARS NEXT YEAR WERE MOVING TO BIGGER SPOT WITH NO HASSLES. WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE GOODTIMERS THAT CAME FROM SANTA ANA WITH THEIR HOPPER AND GAVE A HAND AND ALSO WANT TO THANK HOPPERS HYDRAULICS AND MAJESTICS MIAMI FOR THEIR HOPPERS AS WELL IT WAS A GREAT DAY ALOT OF PEOPLE CAME OUT AND IT SHOULD STAY LIKE THAT. AGAIN THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WE HAD A GOODTIME!!! :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

SATURDAY HANGOUT AT SIR PIZZA HIALEAH BRING THEM CARS


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 8 guests) WHATS GOOD GT PLATING STILL SLEEPING OR WHAT !!!!!!!!

Lowridergame305 
ZIGZAGJIM 
GT~PLATING 
Pinky Bitches


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

we had a great day. thanks to everyone that came and support us.


Lowridergame305 said:


> ON BEHALF OF GOODTIMES MIAMI WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED THE EVENT WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO APOLOGISE FOR THE HASSLE THAT THE PARK WAS GIVING US ABOUT BEING AROUND THE CARS NEXT YEAR WERE MOVING TO BIGGER SPOT WITH NO HASSLES. WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE GOODTIMERS THAT CAME FROM SANTA ANA WITH THEIR HOPPER AND GAVE A HAND AND ALSO WANT TO THANK HOPPERS HYDRAULICS AND MAJESTICS MIAMI FOR THEIR HOPPERS AS WELL IT WAS A GREAT DAY ALOT OF PEOPLE CAME OUT AND IT SHOULD STAY LIKE THAT. AGAIN THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WE HAD A GOODTIME!!! :THUMBSUP: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

jefe de jefes said:


>


Bad azz video.:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

jefe de jefes said:


>


badass:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

jefe de jefes said:


>


 tight work loko:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


>


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Slash thanks for the rim homi


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

jefe de jefes said:


>


U getthing good whit then videos


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

Laverda said:


> Its funny the goodtimes guys are trying to hop against willy and lorenzo when they are the ones who built the car. And the majestics guys bought that mc from bowtie already built.


who cares where the cars came from:twakr who built the cars:buttkick:is not where you from is where you at:finger:


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

jefe de jefes said:


>


nice :thumbsupost more


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

what would we do with out willy the switch man????:dunno::facepalm::worship:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> who cares where the cars came from:twakr who built the cars:buttkick:is not where you from is where you at:finger:


::roflmao:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Slash thanks for the rim homi


you welcome homie.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice pictures!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

second 2none eddie said:


>


post some more :drama:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

If ANYONE Have PICNIC video POST them


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

L_NEGRO said:


> post some more :drama:


:thumbsup: i have more in my tablet but it came out upside down dont know y lol i need to fix it first


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

second 2none eddie said:


> :thumbsup: i have more in my tablet but it came out upside down dont know y lol i need to fix it first


I BE WAITING CUZ I DIDN'T GET TO ENJOY THE SHOW AT THE AMELIA PARK


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE LMK IF UR INT*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have 2 sets left LMK


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> If ANYONE Have PICNIC video POST them


I have you doing your dance lol


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

If any one has for sale Buick regal doors or cutlass doors with handles p.m me


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=fRLRO-4wfXE


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I need a Buick regal header panel if anyone has one let me know .


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

P78dayz said:


> I need a Buick regal header panel if anyone has one let me know .


 I got one homie


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

EXECUTION said:


> I got one homie


Text me 305 903 7454


----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Looking for a stock frame or rolling chassis for a 95 Towncar.........


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

***FOR SALE*** Regal parts. Fenders, hood, trunk, doors, 2 header panels(1 brand new in box), lights, bumpers, trims, interior parts, etc. PM me for more information.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hangout tonite at the cuban hangout


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

For sale 84 El Dorado convertible frame wit latches 561) 671-9567


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking for a hood for a 64 impala lmk thanx


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GJdF0Zw3w4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^^ GOOD TIMES PICNIC ^^^^


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GJdF0Zw3w4&feature=youtu.be


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elprimo2006 (Sep 15, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a super clean 1981 - 1988 cutlass passenger side reverse light for sale . $ 25 
305 903 7454


----------



## FORDRYDER (Jul 3, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


nice video but looking for the drama at d park :naughty:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

MIAMI DON'T FORGET USO , 25ST PICNIC IS COMING SO LET'S KEEP THE DRAMA GOING :yes: SO TO THOSE WHO LIKE TO HIDE AND TAKE PICTURES OUTSIDE OUR SHOP :naughty::nicoderm: I SEE U BITCH AZZ ***** :machinegun::guns:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

U MADE ME LOOK SO GOOD IN FRONT OF UR PIPS BUT U STILL A BITCH AZZ :buttkick:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

loluffin:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Kid_Buick said:


> I've got a gas tank from a '92 Fleetwood. There's also a new fuel pump inside the tank. Used for about a month. 9547088500 call/text. $100
> View attachment 821994


Sold


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

* Inviting everyone to come out! bring your cars and see some cars at the tower shops car show/hangout, But most importantly bring can foods and non perishable items to support our local community families in need... Thanks*


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey guys, i have a chrome ac compressor that I'm trying to sell. 
if anybody is interested lmk


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE THOSE TIRES FOR SALE LMK IF UR INT*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

$ 200 4 a sets LMK


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Parting out t top cutty complete car right now hit me up for price 3054872630 Danny


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> U MADE ME LOOK SO GOOD IN FRONT OF UR PIPS BUT U STILL A BITCH AZZ :buttkick:


***** u looked scared when u saw the blue regal hahahaha


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> ***** u looked scared when u saw the blue regal hahahaha


U RIGHT THAT CAR CAME OUT OF A HORROR MOVIE hno:hno:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

4 sale they work good!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> U RIGHT THAT CAR CAME OUT OF A HORROR MOVIE hno:hno:


Hope ur ready next year so I don't feel like I wasted money! Miami is dark right now we shut the lights off maybe u can turn them back on next year lmfao


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Jajaja u feel good cuz d box DIDN'T WORK but we RUN THIS like or not.SO WHAT SURE I DO WITH YOUR PEOPLE UNTIL NEXT YEAR THAT'S D ? PROBABLY D BOX, REGAL, CADI, RETIREMENT PLAN (D OTHER REGAL), BLOOD BATH, D 67 AND D 63 ALL OF THEM ON THE BUMPER FOR NEXT YEAR :run that's lights out on your chapter :run:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

DOMREP64 said:


>


NICE MARTIAN IS GETTING LOOSE :roflmao:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

1985 Olds Cutlass Selling for my brother. Was elderly owned, no rust, very clean interior. Does need a paint job, as it sat for 7 years before he got it this past February. Asking $1,500 OBO, maybe trade for a 81-87 Regal. Thanks, I can be reached at 863 781 7132.​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

I HOPE TO SEE THE GT HOPPERS AT THE 25ST &USO not once a year :yessad:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> Jajaja u feel good cuz d box DIDN'T WORK but we RUN THIS like or not.SO WHAT SURE I DO WITH YOUR PEOPLE UNTIL NEXT YEAR THAT'S D ? PROBABLY D BOX, REGAL, CADI, RETIREMENT PLAN (D OTHER REGAL), BLOOD BATH, D 67 AND D 63 ALL OF THEM ON THE BUMPER FOR NEXT YEAR :run that's lights out on your chapter :run:


Show me inches like we showed u then claim lights out till the you ain't nothing but a chipper to me. And the only thing u should be running is a crane service to pull that box down lmfao. Like pinky said u guy the new definition of stuck fucks!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

L_NEGRO said:


> I HOPE TO SEE THE GT HOPPERS AT THE 25ST &USO not once a year :yessad:


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

L_NEGRO said:


> I HOPE TO SEE THE GT HOPPERS AT THE 25ST &USO not once a year :yessad:


after all shit taking you still dint learn how to hopp your car yet:nosad::werd::buttkick::twak: what would we do with out willy


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

GT~PLATING said:


> Show me inches like we showed u then claim lights out till the you ain't nothing but a chipper to me. And the only thing u should be running is a crane service to pull that box down lmfao. Like pinky said u guy the new definition of stuck fucks!


DON'T FOR GET YOUR CLUB MEMBERS ARE THE ONES THATS GOIN TO DEAL WITH THIS GUY TALKNIG SHIT ALL YEAR ROUNDhno:


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

L_NEGRO said:


> I HOPE TO SEE THE GT HOPPERS AT THE 25ST &USO not once a year :yessad:


WILLY HOPPS YOUR CAR SO I GUESS YOU LET WILLY FUCK YOUR BITCH TO:werd:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

el chumelow said:


> DON'T FOR GET YOUR CLUB MEMBERS ARE THE ONES THATS GOIN TO DEAL WITH THIS GUY TALKNIG SHIT ALL YEAR
> 
> It's all good GT don't cry


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> Jajaja u feel good cuz d box DIDN'T WORK but we RUN THIS like or not.SO WHAT SURE I DO WITH YOUR PEOPLE UNTIL NEXT YEAR THAT'S D ? PROBABLY D BOX, REGAL, CADI, RETIREMENT PLAN (D OTHER REGAL), BLOOD BATH, D 67 AND D 63 ALL OF THEM ON THE BUMPER FOR NEXT YEAR :run that's lights out on your chapter :run:


***** don't take it too serious u gonna turn diabetic


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

LIKE I SAID I LIKE THIS HOPPING .SO UR PEOPLE HAVE TO HIDE UNTIL NEXT YEAR AND RED RIGAL IS GETTING STUCK AT 75 NOW That's A SHAME BUT U R THE MEN :yessad:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> ***** don't take it too serious u gonna turn diabetic


I NEVER TAKE ANYTHING SERIOUS THIS IS FUN AND GAMES :roflmao::rofl::yes:THAT'S ME


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> DON'T FOR GET YOUR CLUB MEMBERS ARE THE ONES THATS GOIN TO DEAL WITH THIS GUY TALKNIG SHIT ALL YEAR ROUNDhno:


AND THAT COMMENT IS FROM ONE OF YOUR PEOPLE NOW THAT'S REAL CONCERN :run:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


 *NICE...........* :thumbsup:


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

WTB... 13s D's WIRE WHEEL SET W/ STAMP ON ALL 4 CENTER HUB.
EITHER ON 88 OR 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME! 
CASH IN HAND OTHERWISE WILL BUY A BRAND NEW SET.
I'M TRYIN 2 FINISH MY LAC COUPE 2 BE OUT THERE 4 THE 2014 LOWRIDER! 
HIT ME UP... THANXS!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

88 spokes


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

CHICO305 said:


> 88 spokes


How much lmk to


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT INKSTINCT TATTOO.. BRING THE RIDES OUT.. HOPING THE WEATHER IS GOOD. STARTS AT 730 TILL.........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

had a good time with my homies and brother from the west coast viejitos san diego and viejitos miami fl ....world wide family
















WE WORLD WIDE FAMILY


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Car shows this end of the year dates and locations http://www.flacarshows.com/sh-se.htm


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Any one in miami doing engraving


----------



## el chumelow (Oct 29, 2013)

L_NEGRO said:


> AND THAT COMMENT IS FROM ONE OF YOUR PEOPLE NOW THAT'S REAL CONCERN :run:


hno:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> HANGOUT THIS SATURDAY AT INKSTINCT TATTOO.. BRING THE RIDES OUT.. HOPING THE WEATHER IS GOOD. STARTS AT 730 TILL.........


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Q buelta kilo


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Q Bolin Q Bola Tiburon !!!!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wuz good peeps been a while sense i say some on here any one knows where to get coils for 4ton +


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

I got multi-charger for sale in good condition asking $130. If interested call 786-327-3124


----------



## 99_Linc_tc (Nov 20, 2013)

Got some Cartier seats off a 98-02 tc in light tan
& a half rag shell too with all moldings for sale. Pm me for pics


----------



## 99_Linc_tc (Nov 20, 2013)

Shell top*


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

305-lacs said:


> WTB... 13s D's WIRE WHEEL SET W/ STAMP ON ALL 4 CENTER HUB.
> EITHER ON 88 OR 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME!
> CASH IN HAND OTHERWISE WILL BUY A BRAND NEW SET.
> I'M TRYIN 2 FINISH MY LAC COUPE 2 BE OUT THERE 4 THE 2014 LOWRIDER!
> HIT ME UP... THANXS!


 :biggrin:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SOME PEOPLE IN MIAMI INSTEAD OF LOWRIDERS NEED UNDER GROUND BUNKER


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

SOME CLUBS HAVE TRU RIDERS , SOLDIERS , REAL Men's AND COOL PEOPLE AND SOME HAVE PAPARAZZI AND BIG AZZZZZ CRY BABY'S :tears:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

AND STOP DRY SNITCHING That's BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH :shh:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 21 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 20 guests)L_NEGRO:shh:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

So i showed ***** this video and this was his reaction


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


>


U did you thing and 4 that I give you credit.At least u show up keep up .Ps there is no craying on hopping.SUENALO WILY :shh:TAKE LIKE MEN


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:nicoderm::squint:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

jefe de jefes said:


> [/Quote REMEMBER THAT HOUSE AND SHOP ARE PART OF THE GAME .IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE PRESSURE RETIRED UR SELF .THE ONLY EXCUSE WE CAN USE Y WE ARE NOT WORKING ON OUR RIDES TO REPRESENT. MOST OF THE TIME THE CALL HAPPENED WHEN YOU TALK S****


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

purolows said:


> View attachment 915418


BRING D HOOPER TO D USO AND 25ST PICNIC


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

jefe de jefes said:


>


FRESH LIL VIDEO


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

both cars looking good. :thumbsup:


DOUBLE-O said:


> FRESH LIL VIDEO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ANY TWO WAY STRAIGHT BAR KNOCK OFFS FOR SALE???


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 49 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 48 guests)L_NEGRO


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

happy turkey day to all the old skool lowriders


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl all day all nite


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

Car show december 1, 2013 At 4888 nw 183rd st
From 1pm to 7pm


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

jefe de jefes said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

viejitos miami said:


> viejitos miami fl all day all nite


X11


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's niceeee. Christmas is here. :thumbsup:


BloodBath said:


>


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

Continental kit en E&G grill


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

CHICO305 said:


> 88 spokes


how much


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

joker64x said:


> Continental kit en E&G grill[/QUOTE
> How much


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

Got a bigbody house grill for sell


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone know if the cuban hangout on 49th street is at kmart or Sir Pizza?


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

95rangeron14z said:


> Anyone know if the cuban hangout on 49th street is at kmart or Sir Pizza?


last time i went outwas at sir pizza


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


>


TOYOTA REAR END ON A REGAL :run:BUT THEY PUT G BODY REAR END ON THE IMPALAS :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

cuban hangout was dead last night but its cool next week.....viejitos miami fl all day all nite


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

viejitos miami said:


> cuban hangout was dead last night but its cool next week.....viejitos miami fl all day all nite


THEY'RE ALL HERE IN DAYTONA, AT TURKEY RUN.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YePcPCpSmfw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^^^^ HANGOUT AFTER PICNIC ^^^^^^


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YePcPCpSmfw&feature=youtu.be


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YePcPCpSmfw&feature=youtu.be


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

jefe de jefes said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


good stuff!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Cali Way said:


> good stuff!!


Thanks


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

kool video bro :thumbsup:


~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Thanks


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


NICE LET'S POST SOME MORE .THIS GET PEOPLE GOING AND READY FOR THE NEXT ONE ...CHOCO THE CLOCK IS TICKING :roflmao:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking for upholstery shop and chrome plater...in 33009 area?


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

nice vid homie


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Lil sneak peak ? she coming soon !!!!


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

EXECUTION said:


> Lil sneak peak ? she coming soon !!!!


NICE


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

EXECUTION said:


> Lil sneak peak  she coming soon !!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

@ carol city @***** thanks homies


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Putting it out there who ever needs custom paint , insurance jobs or metal work done hit me up or pm me, I'll take if you with a great price and great work


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

very nice bro. :thumbsup:


EXECUTION said:


> Lil sneak peak  she coming soon !!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

andres18954 said:


> very nice bro. :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

*I need my exhaust pipes for my motorcycle re-chromed. 
Does anybody have a hook up at a chrome shop?
please lmk*


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

EXECUTION said:


> Putting it out there who ever needs custom paint , insurance jobs or metal work done hit me up or pm me, I'll take if you with a great price and great work


PM me your contact info


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE ELEGGUA 48.. THE REPLACEMENT OF THE 66.. BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS ON THE LOW, SHOULD BE OUT SOON.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

HARD NAME.TE LO DISE L ***** OCHOSI


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE ELEGGUA 48.. THE REPLACEMENT OF THE 66.. BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS ON THE LOW, SHOULD BE OUT SOON.


Nice


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> HARD NAME.TE LO DISE L ***** OCHOSI


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

If you are in need of a turn signal lens for your mark six or Town Car this is the one for you. Been cleaned and very minor minor scratches. These are very hard to find so if you have of Lincoln I suggest buying to have on hand.works for driver or passenger side.

$80 Shipped!!!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE ELEGGUA 48.. THE REPLACEMENT OF THE 66.. BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS ON THE LOW, SHOULD BE OUT SOON.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE ELEGGUA 48.. THE REPLACEMENT OF THE 66.. BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS ON THE LOW, SHOULD BE OUT SOON.


Replacement ? What happen?


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE ELEGGUA 48.. THE REPLACEMENT OF THE 66.. BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS ON THE LOW, SHOULD BE OUT SOON.


Very nice bro.


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

looks bad ass bro. really nice bombita


INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE ELEGGUA 48.. THE REPLACEMENT OF THE 66.. BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS ON THE LOW, SHOULD BE OUT SOON.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

fish65 said:


> Replacement ? What happen?


Got rid of the rag earlier this year. And got the 48


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> Got rid of the rag earlier this year. And got the 48


 ok she looks sweet.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE ELEGGUA 48.. THE REPLACEMENT OF THE 66.. BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS ON THE LOW, SHOULD BE OUT SOON.


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

$300 72 spokes daytons. o.b.o 786/344/4646
15x8


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

ORLANDO CAR PARTS said:


>



Does Anyone from Miami cruise to this?
Is this once a year event?


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

*FESTIVAL ANNUAL HOLIDAY MEGA SHOW*
 10am-4pm - South Florida's Largest! - Pompano

Sunday December 15, 2013

http://www.crusinsouthflorida.com/2013/131215-Festival.htm


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

ill see you there bro.


floodbrangaz said:


> *FESTIVAL ANNUAL HOLIDAY MEGA SHOW*
> 10am-4pm - South Florida's Largest! - Pompano
> 
> Sunday December 15, 2013
> ...


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

For sale 561-671-9567


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

joker64x said:


> For sale 561-671-9567


How much homie? Pm me the price


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> JUST WANTED TO INTRODUCE ELEGGUA 48.. THE REPLACEMENT OF THE 66.. BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS ON THE LOW, SHOULD BE OUT SOON.


HARD AS FUCK!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THE K5


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> THE K5


...............aye you gotta post sum more picts of this motha phucka rite here bro...this shits sick


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> THE K5


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SIRDRAKE said:


> ...............aye you gotta post sum more picts of this motha phucka rite here bro...this shits sick


Look hard ass hell o?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Bad MOFO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Speaks for itself!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

In need of a 14 in hankook tire asap anybody knows any where or any one


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:420:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

a good way to start off the new year!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## West82lac (Mar 11, 2012)

ANY BODY GOT ANY OFF THE GAMMA BLUE 11 MJS 4 SALE HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## 340lowrider (May 12, 2013)

Gonna be shopping for some 14" knockoffs anybody got for sale?


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2 ALL YA......*


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

happy new years to all lowlows out there.


----------



## boxer239 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey everybody happy new year! I'm searching for six batteries for my setup anyone got some for sell for a good price hmu 239-895- eight seven eight six


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

You have a PM......


boxer239 said:


> Hey everybody happy new year! I'm searching for six batteries for my setup anyone got some for sell for a good price hmu 239-895- eight seven eight six


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Happy new year


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Going out to all DADE county & BROWARD county "RIDERS"!! ...USO c.c. and 25thStreetRiders c.c. is inviting all who can attend to a small cruise/hangout on SAT the 11th (day before the new years picnic) @ Howard Johnson 8701 Collins ave, a1a & 87th st Miami Beach, FL . We will be meeting up at 2pm with out-of-towners and all who can attend and promptly leaving at 4pm headed towards "South Beach"! then head back to the hotel ...Lets show some hospitality, Bring the cars out! and lets start this year off right!!
*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


The Latina Lowrider Marilyn Monroe:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Damn that's for all the cerveza and taco's:banghead:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCLUSIVE C.C (Jan 6, 2014)

Selling a set of all chrome 14's standards semi new..,used them once paid like $800 for them....asking at






$450.....hit me up (786)298-3840


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Going out to all DADE county & BROWARD county "RIDERS"!! ...USO c.c. and 25thStreetRiders c.c. is inviting all who can attend to a small cruise/hangout on SAT the 11th (day before the new years picnic) @ Howard Johnson 8701 Collins ave, a1a & 87th st Miami Beach, FL . We will be meeting up at 2pm with out-of-towners and all who can attend and promptly leaving at 4pm headed towards "South Beach"! then head back to the hotel ...Lets show some hospitality, Bring the cars out! and lets start this year off right!!
*


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Looking forward to this!! 



IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

*Going out to all DADE county,BROWARD county, & Palm Beach COUNTY "RIDERS"!! ...USO c.c. and 25thStreetRiders c.c. is inviting all who can attend to a small cruise/hangout on SAT the 11th (day before the new years picnic) @ Howard Johnson 8701 Collins ave, a1a & 87th st Miami Beach, FL . We will be meeting up at 2pm with out-of-towners and all who can attend and promptly leaving at 4pm headed towards "South Beach"! then head back to the hotel ...Lets show some hospitality, Bring the cars out! and lets start this year off right!!
*​


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

anyone on here know where i can get soe 175 75 14 ?????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

nice picnic today,and awesome hopping...classic angles,magestics,goodtimes,nice hopping action out there,yall boys keep it up....***** swaging that cadi nice....


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

can't wait for the pics


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Gotta give thanks to all of USO and 25 St Riders for another great picnic....and everybody that showed up...near and far.....lets keep it going.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


My Unique brothers came out looking good.....and finally Pete comes out and amazes us all....lmao..


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

Chevy 350 small black en 350 transmission for sale $1200 text me 561-671-9567


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

it was a great day. thanks to all that put this show together


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

We would like to thank all that came out to our event (2014 New Years Picnic). Also the weather turned out great. We all had a great time with our cars and families. Thanks to all of you that traveled from out of town to share this time with us and thanks to all of our local Riders. USO & 25st Riders Picnic uniting two car clubs two counties with one love, Lowriding.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

305MALIBU said:


> We would like to thank all that came out to our event (2014 New Years Picnic). Also the weather turned out great. We all had a great time with our cars and families. Thanks to all of you that traveled from out of town to share this time with us and thanks to all of our local Riders. USO & 25st Riders Picnic uniting two car clubs two counties with one love, Lowriding.




BIG THANKS to USO and 25st riders for a great day and tons of fun! We had a awesome time!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

awesome time at the picnic


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

had a great time I drove down thanks for giving me a reason to come back home it was needed. cant wait for the next event maybe my ride will be done. Thanks again USO and 25th St


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

i definately enjoyed the picnic..the weather an the people and the cars


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

View attachment 1018546


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

For sale tire changer and air lift and balancer
1800 for tire changer 650 balancer 650 air lift
Text 7862340469 ken


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

had an awesome time at the picnic - huge respect to Uso & 25th st and all the riders that brought'em out 
here's a few of the flicks i took


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

& some unedited film flicks 































































for all of my flicks checkout my facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/Stilldown.images i am uploading em as i go through em :thumbsup:


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)

​


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

jefe de jefes said:


> ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

jefe de jefes said:


> ​


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE WORK


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't Miss Out!!

Royal Legacy CC 4yr Anniversary Car show!

MARCH 2!!

Hop Off, Trophies, Raffles, Food, DJ and much more!

Lets Get it!! Lowriders United!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

jefe de jefes said:


> ​


nice video homie


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

e lowriding has kick started back up!!!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

jefe de jefes said:


> ​


APPRECIATE THE VIDEO:thumbsup:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

great video, Looking really good down there, wanted to make it but got the flu and struggled to get out of bed. see you guys at the next event :thumbsup:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Sunny Isles Beach Car Show
Jan 6, 2014
11am - 4pm


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Kwik Rick Car Bike & Truck Show
Feb 1, 2014
Location: Palm Beach International Raceway
Formerly known as MOROSO

More Info:
http://www.kingofthestreet.com/events.html

http://www.racepbir.com/tickets-eve...-school-outlaw-racing-car-show?filter_reset=1


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

I made the trip to the Sunny Isles car show. It was a beautiful day out there.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> I made the trip to the Sunny Isles car show. It was a beautiful day out there.


Pics or it never happen.............


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Nice


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


>


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,57 reasons to love this damn car......i love it MR 25TH STREET.....LOL


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

SIRDRAKE said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,57 reasons to love this damn car......i love it MR 25TH STREET.....LOL


tHANKS Drake


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

IIMPALAA said:


> tHANKS Drake


..............:worship:YOU KNOW IT BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

where can I find 14 whitewall tires???????????????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Yo...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> Yo...
> View attachment 1053674


nice


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

This was a good show .we had a real good time


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone has a cutty euro front also need doors


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

slash said:


>


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

anyone knows where to find 14inche whitewall????


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Callitw.com


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

That's where I got mine, they don't make 175 70 ww anymore, had to custom order


----------



## chevy boyz (Jul 25, 2010)

In need of a 1964 impala inner fender driver side pm me info thanx


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

sickassscion said:


> anyone knows where to find 14inche whitewall????


got mine a festival tire about 2 weeks ago 75ea


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

any one have g-body rag top molding or tirm?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

What g-body trim u looking for? I have some Regal roof trims

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Parting out a 1986 Buick Regal . Let me know what you need . 3059037454


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks homie....


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Miami, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCLUSIVE C.C (Jan 6, 2014)

14's chrome standards....brand new never been used....$450 o.b.o...hit me up (786)298 3840....call or text any time..


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

any trades out there hit me up 8642007308


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

cuttytrippin28 said:


> any trades out there hit me up 8642007308


........................wut you lookn for


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

85 86 monte 



CADILLAC D said:


> What g-body trim u looking for? I have some Regal roof trims
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





P78dayz said:


> Parting out a 1986 Buick Regal . Let me know what you need . 3059037454


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

Does any body have 2 215 65 15 vogue tires for sale.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Andres Avila on facebook has 2 for sale in the South Florida Lowriders page


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> Andres Avila on facebook has 2 for sale in the South Florida Lowriders page


Thanks bro. But this is the same person.. hahah good looking out..


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Oh shit mybad lol


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

whats up with the Sunday Sonic s hangouts getting any good ?? i never see anyone post picks up??


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

At what sonics


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

mrsinecle said:


> At what sonics


IN MIAMI GARDENS NEXT TO SUN LIFE STADIUM EVERY OTHER SUNDAY


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

this one is it popin or what


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

SATURDAY FEBRUARY 22. HANGOUT AT INKSTINCT TATTOO 15978 NW 27 AVE ..EVERY LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. THERE WILL BE MUSIC.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LAST MONTHS HANG OUT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> SATURDAY FEBRUARY 22. HANGOUT AT INKSTINCT TATTOO 15978 NW 27 AVE ..EVERY LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. THERE WILL BE MUSIC.


:thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> SATURDAY FEBRUARY 22. HANGOUT AT INKSTINCT TATTOO 15978 NW 27 AVE ..EVERY LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. THERE WILL BE MUSIC.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Parting out a 1986 Buick regal 
Let me know what you need


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

The sonics hangout is getting good, i went to there this last Sunday and it was ok, alot of peeps not enough cars but hopefully little by little it starts to get better......


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Any shows coming up.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

going to be real good


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

2 new wire wheels 13x.5 OGs for sale 561-671-9567 text me for pic


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anytrade for 14x7 rev 14x7-6 std wire wheels i have a set 14x7rev.front....14x6rev rear supreme wheels brought them new 3 month ago new wheel new tires looking to trade call or tex 786-380-6468 brought them for my 58 but do not like the look lit me no what deal you have


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

viejitos miami said:


> anytrade for 14x7 rev 14x7-6 std wire wheels i have a set 14x7rev.front....14x6rev rear supreme wheels brought them new 3 month ago new wheel new tires looking to trade call or tex 786-380-6468 brought them for my 58 but do not like the look lit me no what deal you have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hector hows everything homie,any idea where I can get 14 whitewall tires at????


----------



## bigchris305 (Feb 15, 2014)

is the sir pizza hangout in Hialeah poppin off tonight?


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

74 caprice for sale






$8000 (954) 319 3673 Kurt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

sickassscion said:


> The sonics hangout is getting good, i went to there this last Sunday and it was ok, alot of peeps not enough cars but hopefully little by little it starts to get better......


SATURDAY FEBRUARY 22. HANGOUT AT INKSTINCT TATTOO 15978 NW 27 AVE ..EVERY LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. THERE WILL BE MUSIC.uffin:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

tonight for those who are down to ride out,were trying to do a lil ride out type of thing leaving the Hialeah sr.pizza like at 9 or 930 and driving down to pincho man for a bit then were off to the beach to ride around.....anyone whos down is more then happy to join


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking for a cutty euro header panel


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Dose any one have a 15ft #6 hose for sale lmk


----------



## sanchezkeneth (Nov 28, 2013)

l0wrid3rchic0 said:


> this one is it popin or what
> 
> View attachment 1075041


Is this tonight?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yo


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


INKSTINCT003 said:


> LAST MONTHS HANG OUT


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Looking for a cutty euro header panel


Orlando cars parts on Facebook


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

sickassscion said:


> The sonics hangout is getting good, i went to there this last Sunday and it was ok, alot of peeps not enough cars but hopefully little by little it starts to get better......


:thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

L_NEGRO said:


> Orlando cars parts on Facebook


Thanks I picked one up already looking for g body doors now


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

sonics every sunday???


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Thanks I picked one up already looking for g body doors now


I got solid regal doors With motors regulators and glass and mirrors
140 take them both


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> SATURDAY FEBRUARY 22. HANGOUT AT INKSTINCT TATTOO 15978 NW 27 AVE ..EVERY LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. THERE WILL BE MUSIC.


THIS SATURDAY.........STARTS AT 7PM TILL...............


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone have a small block 350 or preferably 400 motor for sale ? 
Has to be running and I need to see it run . Let me know


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

*I HAVE 6 TIRES FOR SALE LET ME KNOW*


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

A WEEK AWAY!! 

HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YALL _MIAMI_ BOYS THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

SHORTY84 said:


> *I HAVE 6 TIRES FOR SALE LET ME KNOW*


 yoooo I need 2 tires for pitch black,let me know how much.....alex says whats good,hope everything is well....


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

G body parts 

Radiator support $ 50
Split bench seat with power driver seat $ 50 
And much more parts that fit g body cutlass regal Monte Carlo Grand Prix 
Let me know what you need


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

I got hydraulics parts , pumps, springs, dums , cylinder , tanks let me know I trade parts to for a plasmas tv 561-671-9567


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Anybody with chrome g body undies ? I got a Mack 90 with some mags and ammo I would like to trade


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

no lowriders at sonics last night


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


>



damn


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Who's going besides, 25 Street and Uso?


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Dose anybody have 1 13" tire for sale I had 4 new ones and look what happen and I was bout to hit the streets got car done and did the tag yesterday I should had stayed away from Lowriders lol


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

second 2none eddie said:


> Dose anybody have 1 13" tire for sale I had 4 new ones and look what happen and I was bout to hit the streets got car done and did the tag yesterday I should had stayed away from Lowriders lol


PEPBOYS, be happy they are not 28s or bigger $$$


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I got the hook up on hydro hoses,any size, any length,any psi.Hit me up. Free shipping to Miami.I got a shit load of 15 ft #6,and #8.


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Box chevy vert project 86 90 front for.sale or if.any body.can finish it here in miami let me know 786 8795097


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Box chevy vert project 86 90 front for.sale or if.any body.can finish it here in miami let me know 786 8795097 http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/4310707142.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

looking for 2-14x6 or 14x7 std wire wheel thanks and let me no 786-380-6468


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hoppers.inc*

Yesterday morning gettin ready to head up
to dade,city carshow.


----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm selling a 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood with 107k miles. Will post more pictures later.

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/4358640002.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

still looking for tag filler for 95 fleetwood lmk
7862340469


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

CHICO305 said:


> Yesterday morning gettin ready to head up
> to dade,city carshow.


Much respect to y'all boys hoppers hydraulics for making the trip to our show!! We will see y'all soon at Your show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

Royal Legacy said:


> Much respect to y'all boys hoppers hydraulics for making the trip to our show!! We will see y'all soon at Your show!! :thumbsup:


no problem
homie


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

1965 impala super sport original 283 floor boards have been replaced very strait car great project looking for trades or good cash offers located in central Florida


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

looking and need std wheel for the rear of my car looking for 13x7...13.5...14x6...14x7 wire wheel can be 13-14 but in supreme wheel has to be 14x6--14x7 std let me no thanks just two wheels 786-380-6468


----------



## SMERS64 (Sep 5, 2013)

second 2none eddie said:


> Dose any one have a 15ft #6 hose for sale lmk


 hit up uso orlando he will send it to asap.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> I got the hook up on hydro hoses,any size, any length,any psi.Hit me up. Free shipping to Miami.I got a shit load of 15 ft #6,and #8.


:thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

06 Ford Dually for sale:
http://daytona.craigslist.org/cto/4365780950.html


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

SMERS64 said:


> hit up uso orlando he will send it to asap.


Thanks got it already on eBay $54 shipped with chrome ends


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

i just need two 13x7 rev or std all chrome if some one got two wheels let me no thanks 786-380-6468


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

$20 complete shell top 98 and up tc 




second 2none eddie said:


> Still got this shell top for sale 98 and up towncar make an offer


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

second 2none eddie said:


> $20 complete shell top 98 and up tc


What about that 64 is for sale lol what homie


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

OVERRATED said:


> What about that 64 is for sale lol what homie


Nope lol ...it's getting painted soon


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> YOU RIGHT THEY CUM AND THEY LEAVE..I DONT HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT THATS THE HOLE POINT OF A CAR CLUB is to get EACH OTHERS BACK...I DONT OWN A HOPPER BECAUSE IS NOT MY SPORT...BUT ONE THING IMA BUILD ME A one BAD ASSSSSS HOPPER.....just gotta finish some headaches....At least they step out of town hit different states and cities and they dont stay local in florida........btw and I dont take long building A-Car....


:facepalm:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 11 guests)L_NEGRO


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Que la verga LOCO said:


> Why not????.....Mr bloodbath....Money make shit happen...I be in ur level in months pimp...under a year...I give u my word... c u on the scale soon...And like I said let me get finish my lil project. AnD We WILL talk soon.....


:facepalm:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 31 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 30 guests)L_NEGRO


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

el chumelow said:


> what would we do with out willy the switch man????:dunno::facepalm::worship:


fake screen name...pussy


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have any used decent air bag setups for sale let me know!


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

I HAVE SOME TRIMS FOR SALE FOR 63-64 2-DOOR HARD TOP LIGHTS N BUMPERS


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

4 Brand New 13x7 Center Gold *Standard. No Spinners taken by original owner. Rims Never used still inside box. 4 Lug universal adapters. $300 O.B.O. Pm me if interested.
*


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Any one got a 42" or 44" moonroof laying around?


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have regal parts for sale .. Text me with what you need
305 903 7454


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have clean 13s with adapters and knock offs with tires for sale let me know.
THANKS


----------



## djmike113 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone local have some 12" pistons for sale and or accumalators????

Also I have a brand new set of 10" black pistons for sale.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone have clean 13s with adapters and knock offs with tires for sale let me know.
THANKS


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

C:\Users\Lemos Network\Pictures\centFLflyer2-1.jpg


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

I got hydraulics parts for sale pumps head, mew dumps , a-arms , Y blocks en tanks , I all so have impala 64 hood en some other parts , that seat are for a cadillac 84 2 doors


----------



## La Vida Apparel Canada (Aug 22, 2013)

La Vida Apparel Florida will be there!! SATURDAY APRIL 12th, TAMPA, FLORIDA


----------



## La Vida Apparel Canada (Aug 22, 2013)

Real Streets Auto Show - SATURDAY APRIL 12TH, TAMPA, FLORIDA


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

selling my white and gold Lincoln, let me know......real deal stamped all gold d's, one pump 3 batts,nice cold a/c, perfect running engine and tranny.....for more details hit me up 786-452-5770 call or text


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

If any one is interesting n a game of softball or have a team or Can put it together, let me know I have a couple of people interested.once a month to start :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:h5:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Whos all going to central Florida this weekend for the shows?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

"Certified"

http://vimeo.com/24759271


----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking for a 327 SBC Radiator. ON if you have one. Thanks


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have some in excellent condition 3.5" lift spindles for regal cutlass Grand Prix el camino Monte Carlo malibu g body 
S10 and blazer . 

$ 125 for the pair


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE uffin: SUMMER TIME IS AROUND THE CORNER! LET'S RIDE


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

How much 4 da hood ?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

A SHOW WITH A GOOD CAUSE!!! 
PLENTY OF TIME TO GET YOUR CARS READY!!!


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for sale supper clean no oil leaks every thing is on point 3,500 obo 786 486 4390 robert


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

monte24 said:


> View attachment 1191658
> for sale supper clean no oil leaks every thing is on point 3,500 obo 786 486 4390 robert


Very Clean Car, Good Luck with the Sale


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Who owns this 59? I would like to shoot it for lowriderscene mag, with the next few days. I am in Miami.





IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TopDogg said:


> Who owns this 59? I would like to shoot it for lowriderscene mag, with the next few days. I am in Miami.


That would be me, I message u my #


----------



## EXCLUSIVE C.C (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

P78dayz said:


> I have some in excellent condition 3.5" lift spindles for regal cutlass Grand Prix el camino Monte Carlo malibu g body
> S10 and blazer .
> 
> $ 125 for the pair


Thanks for the spindles whiteboi.......


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Still Hated said:


> Thanks for the spindles whiteboi.......


You're welcome


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone have a 1978 - 1979 Monte Carlo header panel ?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

for sale 4,000 obo call me (786) 452-5770


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Suppper clean great car for the famm






for sale 4,000 obo (786) 452-5770


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

any pics from Saturday's show


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

For sale 1997 towncar on 13s not China's all 4 new tires 2 pro hopper pumps 3 gel batteries (odyssey) 4 switches 2 15 Kickers new mono block amp boss EQ new jvc radio with Pandora with iPhone controls remote control and can control radio with an app cold ass ac 130k miles 3 windows regulators all bad but motors are good 
$3000 OBO


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

LOOKING 4 G BODY STOCKS LMK


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

waz up shorty. estas perdido. how is everything bro


SHORTY84 said:


> LOOKING 4 G BODY STOCKS LMK


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks familiar


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

yo,I have 8 group 31's with 950 cca, located in st lucie county,40 each..text 7726262238


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

BIKE FOR SALE $800



(754)245-8339


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

LOOKING 4 G BODY STOCKS LMK


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave:


andres18954 said:


> waz up shorty. estas perdido. how is everything bro


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

[h=2]







[/h] Blue Wave 63

























































































and video

http://vimeo.com/79838739​


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks familiar


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

JUST ME said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:


dammm nice a blast from the past


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

LOWRIDER HANGOUT THE LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. MAY 31ST.
BRING THEM OUT....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> LOWRIDER HANGOUT THE LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. MAY 31ST.
> BRING THEM OUT....


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

sat night at 7:30 miami hang out !! come out show ur rides... everyone welcome !!!


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

KOOL.ILL BE THERE


INKSTINCT003 said:


> LOWRIDER HANGOUT THE LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. MAY 31ST.
> BRING THEM OUT....


----------



## freshgodinez (Feb 25, 2009)

(3) 20 x 8 center gold wire wheels brand new in a box! 700 or best offer trade for 13s text me at 305 748 1373


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

TopDogg said:


> Who owns this 59? I would like to shoot it for lowriderscene mag, with the next few days. I am in Miami.


was already in lowrider scene magazine


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> LOWRIDER HANGOUT THE LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. MAY 31ST.
> BRING THEM OUT....


ILL PASS BY AFTER WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find full fiberglass shell top for a93-96 Fleetwood in need of one ASAP Thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone with any lowrider bicycle magazine that want to get rid of them him me up I'll buy them


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> LOWRIDER HANGOUT THE LAST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH. MAY 31ST.
> BRING THEM OUT....


From what time to what time


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

..CRATO.. said:


>


What's up homie where is your shop at ? Need a good body & paint guy for my 64 ,....almost done with front end,..
Need a shop to do the rest at lease the body work need some metal work


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Good guy good prices right off tamiami airport 

13797 sw 139th court
(786) 459-8691



305chino said:


> What's up homie where is your shop at ? Need a good body & paint guy for my 64 ,....almost done with front end,..
> Need a shop to do the rest at lease the body work need some metal work


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

This is an awesome video. Klique SD!

http://vimeo.com/90459197


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

ripsta85 said:


> Good guy good prices right off tamiami airport
> 
> 13797 sw 139th court
> (786) 459-8691


Thanks homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

305chino said:


> Thanks homie





slash said:


>


were was this at


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo those any one here know a place were the do good vinyl tops....


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking good Uso Miami


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

EAST COAST JUST KLOWNIN COOKOUT COMING UP AUGUST 3RD THIS ONE IS OFF THE CHAIN...DON'T MISS IT!!! BRING THE FAMILY, THE COOLER, AND LET'S CHILL


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Born 2 Die said:


> were was this at


The Miami fest 2014 at sun life ,..... That's my BOX CHEVY ,...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## FORDRYDER (Jul 3, 2011)

New hangout every thursday night at El rancho Latino from 7 to closing time the bar is open no not open bar lol hosted by STREET STYLE CC N FLORIDA RYDERZ CC 27667 s Dixie hwy Naranja fl 33032 hope to see yall out there from big rims to lowrider leave the bullshiting at home


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Car hangout Saturday at Sonics in homestead off Campbell dr. Come and have fun, leave the drama at home. Lets get it poppin in homestead again.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Bring lowriding back to Miami every Wednesday night lowrider nights at the hooters in 49st pines has bike night we could have lowrider nights no drama no bs and let have a peaceful time and enjoy seen these lowriders cruise and hangout once more


----------



## rollin-orange (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm selling my custom bike. if anyone is interested on some info pm me. asking 6,500 OBO


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have 2 rally wheels they are 15" with 75% thread on hancook tires 

$ 100 for both 

305 903 7455


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Born 2 Die said:


> Bring lowriding back to Miami every Wednesday night lowrider nights at the hooters in 49st pines has bike night we could have lowrider nights no drama no bs and let have a peaceful time and enjoy seen these lowriders cruise and hangout once more


Amen brother


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Born 2 Die said:


> Bring lowriding back to Miami every Wednesday night lowrider nights at the hooters in 49st pines has bike night we could have lowrider nights no drama no bs and let have a peaceful time and enjoy seen these lowriders cruise and hangout once more


Hey homie u talking about Hialeah hooters on Wednesday night ?? U guys should come out to the towers shops in Davie every Friday night ,,,,let's show them lowriders are still in game ,,,it's the way of life


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats to 25th Street for the winnings,cars looked awesome,and Dre the Bomb looking really good!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

95rangeron14z said:


> Congrats to 25th Street for the winnings,cars looked awesome,and Dre the Bomb looking really good!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Check out some clips from the latest Servin'em Lowrider DVD "Living the Dream" East Coast lowriding from New York to Miami FL :biggrin:






All welcome to cruise thru and grab up a copy by visiting the Servin'em Lowrider DVD ebay store! Thank you for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

IIMPALAA said:


>


SICK


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What's some cool places to see up there taking my wife and 11yr old


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What's some cool places to see up there taking my wife and 11yr old


www.dezercollection.com


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone have a 350 or 400 small block running motor for sale or trade ?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

95rangeron14z said:


> www.dezercollection.com


Cars really?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Cars really?


Actually a cool place. Made to take the family, with cars 
from famous movies, micro cars, huge collection of cool stuff from the 40s & 50s. Bicycles & motorcycles.

Just trying to help.
Eitherway, enjoy your stay in Florida!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

95rangeron14z said:


> Congrats to 25th Street for the winnings,cars looked awesome,and Dre the Bomb looking really good!


thanks bro


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking for a fiberglass shell for a 93-96 big body Fleetwood plz get at me ASAP I'm located in dade


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

caddyboy said:


> Looking for a fiberglass shell for a 93-96 big body Fleetwood plz get at me ASAP I'm located in dade


did your shell top tear off while driving?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

95rangeron14z said:


> Actually a cool place. Made to take the family, with cars
> from famous movies, micro cars, huge collection of cool stuff from the 40s & 50s. Bicycles & motorcycles.
> 
> Just trying to help.
> Eitherway, enjoy your stay in Florida!


I do appreciate your help didn't mean 
To come off rude Im always doing car stuff so hate to drag my family to that sort of stuff on vacation


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

4 Brand New 13x7 Center Gold *Standard. No Spinners taken by original owner. Rims Never used still inside box. 4 Lug universal adapters. $300 O.B.O. Pm me if interested.*


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sour diesel said:


> did your shell top tear off while driving?


Yea


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

??


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Patti Dukez said:


> Check out some clips from the latest Servin'em Lowrider DVD "Living the Dream" East Coast lowriding from New York to Miami FL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great clip!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Patti Dukez said:


> Check out some clips from the latest Servin'em Lowrider DVD "Living the Dream" East Coast lowriding from New York to Miami FL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bowrofl:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

cyclopes98 said:


> 4 Brand New 13x7 Center Gold *Standard. No Spinners taken by original owner. Rims Never used still inside box. 4 Lug universal adapters. $300 O.B.O. Pm me if interested.*


Give me a shipped price to Texas and il buy them off you


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> Looks familiar


Bad ass pics of this beast I sprayed couple years back ? where's the car at now ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone need chrome 350 tranny pans lmk $25e i have 3


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking for some 13's...lmk


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

da last don said:


> Looking for some 13's...lmk


GOT THESE FOR SALE. HIT ME UP THEY ARE 14X6 CENTER GOLD DAYTONS. ALL 4. CAME OFF OF A BIGBODY.. 786 4440555 DRE


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

1984 Buick regal limited for sale $ 1600


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

JUST ME said:


> Looks familiar


My old Lincoln . Hey homie tell whoever owns the car to call me at 308 383 8716 or pm me if he want to sale it I got 5,000 money in hand


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Any chance anyone know who can have parts for 1950s chevy five window pick up. I need a gas tank and other parts.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

mrsinecle said:


> Any chance anyone know who can have parts for 1950s chevy five window pick up. I need a gas tank and other parts.


http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/ca/t.aspx


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

INKSTINCT003 said:


> http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/ca/t.aspx


Thanks homie but Im looking for someone local who could have these type of parts befpre I go on the internet. Preferably in the south Florida region.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## Boulevard305 (Jul 23, 2007)

i got a g body vert top for sale. asking $200.00 i also have a 1985 regal only good for parts. if interested contact me at 305-457-1956.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

95rangeron14z said:


>


Same day as Dub show


----------



## unite (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking for stock wheels for my 63 Impala. If any one is selling some let me know I'm in Miami.


----------



## sanchezkeneth (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone going out to the tattoo shop tonight?


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Yo who's going to the DUB show ?? Just trying to see how many low low are going , thks


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

305chino said:


> Yo who's going to the DUB show ?? Just trying to see how many low low are going , thks


25th STREET will be there...


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I need a 350 motor or 400 motor !
Any for sale ???????


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

[QUO







TE=Martian;20436313]25th STREET will be there...[/QUOTE]


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have g body t top interior panels, cutty 1/4 window and interior panel for it also rear pillow bench seat and t top complete roof for sale for more info 3054872630


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I need a cowl hood for 1981 - 1988 Monte Carlo . Let me know ASAP


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

ATTENTION: Photographer Oscar Ramirez will be at the Sonics hangout in homestead tonight taking pictures of lowriders in South Florida. So wash them low lows and come out and represent for Dade county. That's tonight at the Sonics hangout on 8 St and 152 ave in homestead ( right off the exit 2 on the turnpike). Leave the drama at home and lets have a awesome night.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For those Not going to the Dub Show!


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

4 Brand New 13x7 Center Gold *Standard. No Spinners taken by original owner. Rims Never used still inside box. 4 Lug universal adapters. $300 O.B.O. Pm me if interested.*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone have taillights for an 83 4door impala? PM me please.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL WORLD WIDE FAMILY CAR CLUB


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

DUB SHOW, THIS SUNDAY.........................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT 2014...you are not going to want to miss this one held in historic Ft. Monroe it's beautiful out...come cruise the moat and enjoy the sunset on the beach to some oldies and goodies..a map is coming...hope to see you all there!


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

HANG OUT TONIGHT?


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

There are currently 6 lowriders browsing this thread. (1 members and 5 guests)


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## junkroxxx (Jul 27, 2014)

for sale..7500$ OBO call or text for details 7869731203


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

57 Chevy Convertible by MandoDando, on Flickr


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Anybody have a 65-66 impala frame for sale? 4072559414


----------



## Cheese it (Jul 5, 2012)

Any body got 14s for sales


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:around:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FORDRYDER (Jul 3, 2011)

South fl first annual hop off / carshow August 17 bounce house for the kids. music food and drinks hop off 300 each category plenty trophies at El rancho Latino bar and grill 27667 s Dixie hwy Naranja fl 33032


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have. Complete convertible top for g body 
Off of 1984 - 1985 Cadillac el dorado 

For sale 

$ 450 firm 

305 903 7454


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Really good price for everything I picked one up for more then that


P78dayz said:


> I have. Complete convertible top for g body
> Off of 1984 - 1985 Cadillac el dorado
> 
> For sale
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a reinforced rear to chrome. shop up here cant do it says its too big. need to ship out think shipping is gonna be less if I keep it east coast any top knotch chrome shops out there that are used to this kinda of work that do REAL TRIPLE PLATE


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

How much




INKSTINCT003 said:


> GOT THESE FOR SALE. HIT ME UP THEY ARE 14X6 CENTER GOLD DAYTONS. ALL 4. CAME OFF OF A BIGBODY.. 786 4440555 DRE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Check it out 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/4572736752.html
Located in south west miami


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

1993 1994 1995 1996 Cadillac fleetwood clean top of the dash panel for sale $ 100 

Also have 2 big hood ornaments for $ 25 each

G body back glass Crome trim $ 60 

305 903 7454


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Will trade convertible top complete kit that fits g body for a 350 motor sbc


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>



hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Got this 1964 impala hood is brand new from classic industry pm or txt for more pic 786-693-3990


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Nice pic


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The replacement for tower shops


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

looking 4 stock trading arms from a 61-64 lmk


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

1979 chevy Monte Carlo *For Sale $1000* Needs work or parts car for anyone needing parts. Stock 305 and transmission run prefect. Any question or pictures PM Me.

1988 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Project *For Sale $4000 o.b.o* in Miami area. Car is primered and needs a couple of fixes before paint. Chassis Reinforced front to back and boxed in rear by Red's Hydraulics Miami. Chrome A-arms and Differential. 2 New Cce pumps for rear. New pump & battery rack. It has a 307 converted to a 350 v8 and has a Holley Lowrider Carburetor. Adjustable tubular trailing control arms in rear and have slip yoke but not installed yet. Any questions or Pictures Pm me.
*LINK TO PICS*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...mobile-cutlass-supreme-sale.html#post21175849


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

another Impala done and on the streets....


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

PRESTOLITE OLD SCHOOL PLUS HOPPIN MOTORS $145.00 SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


what day


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

My bad I see it now


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Car hangout tomorrow night at Sonics in homestead off Campbell dr. GET 20% OFF YOUR MEAL PURCHASE IF YOU BRING A CAR. So come and have fun, leave the drama at home. Lets get it poppin'!! Open to all car types ( lowriders, donks, hot rods, muscle cars, etc). Bring out the familes and have fun.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*
















*


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking for a clean set of 22s 24s 5x5 if possible chrome spokes.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a 86 t top cutty with everything you need to make it a vert off buick reviera looking to sell 1500 no engine or tranny roof is cut ready to start welding in bucket and top will part with the conversion too

3054872630


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Got this , this one just started got everything to make it a vert clean body with no rust hit me up for trades or offers will part out


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a factory tripled black 1997 lincoln town car for sale or trade everything works ice cold ac asking $2700. call or text me at 305-744-6252 also sitting on 13"


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

6'' BLACK MAGIC COMP 1/2'' PORT CYLINDERS WITH FITTINGS $100 SHIPPED IN THE US


BLACK MAGIC ADJUSTABLE G-BODY LOWER TRAILING ARMS $225 SHIPPED IN THE US


BLACK MAGIC 16 TO 24'' TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS WITH CUPS AND FITTINGS SIDE PORTED FOR REAR DECK CLEARANCE $325 SHIPPED IN THE US


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

$700 for the convertible conversion PM me or call for more info 3054872630


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

1979 chevy Monte Carlo *For Sale $1000* Needs work or parts car for anyone needing parts. Stock 305 and transmission run prefect. Any question or pictures PM Me.

1988 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Project *For Sale $4000 o.b.o* in Miami area. Car is primered and needs a couple of fixes before paint. Chassis Reinforced front to back and boxed in rear by Red's Hydraulics Miami. Chrome A-arms and Differential. 2 New Cce pumps for rear. New pump & battery rack. It has a 307 converted to a 350 v8 and has a Holley Lowrider Carburetor. Adjustable tubular trailing control arms in rear and have slip yoke but not installed yet. Any questions or Pictures Pm me.
*LINK TO PICS*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...mobile-cutlass-supreme-sale.html#post21175849


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl all day all night


----------



## monte83 (Nov 11, 2014)

shell b ready to party by xmas show me some shows to b there I'm in the treasure coast homies


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm looking for a 93_96 fleetwood shell top 
Lmk cash in hand 9546827155 I'm always working so prefer txt


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

anyone know a good quality chrome shop in south florida pm me please!!!


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

*Save The Date!!* Royal Legacy CC 5yr Anniversary Carshow!! Many Trophies, Prizes, and Cash to give away!...Cash Prize Hop Off (Street/Radical)...Club vs. Club Tug-A-War...Raffle Prizes...50/50 Raffle and more!...Best of Show!..Full Custom..Mid Custom..Street Customs..50's & Below..Best Lowrider Harley/Bagger and more!! All rides and clubs welcomed!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Parting out cutlass got the doors, trunk, bumpers available


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

2low63 said:


> anyone know a good quality chrome shop in south florida pm me please!!!


where u at ?? There's one in opa locka , fl ,,,,,u might have to ship to them


----------



## monte83 (Nov 11, 2014)

62 impala parts for sale got all the parts that u can remove from car & extra parts in the treasure coast


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Any hangouts this friday night??


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IF anyone Is in West Palm Beach or nearby we have been doing a cruise and hangout every Saturday at the Presidente. This past weekend we did a cruise from Wpb to Ft lauderdale and back to wpb. 

The Location is Presidente on Military and Gunclub Road in W.P.B


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> IF anyone Is in West Palm Beach or nearby we have been doing a cruise and hangout every Saturday at the Presidente. This past weekend we did a cruise from Wpb to Ft lauderdale and back to wpb.
> 
> The Location is Presidente on Military and Gunclub Road in W.P.B



:thumbsup:


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


> :thumbsup:


You going to Turkey Run?


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

floodbrangaz said:


> You going to Turkey Run?
> View attachment 1480250
> View attachment 1480250



YES, of course.


----------



## monte83 (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there a design area for lo,los


----------



## EXCLUSIVE C.C (Jan 6, 2014)

:rofl:






selling these 15×7 old school McLean's..... Five lugs pattern....no tires...all of them have everything... Asking $350 obo...also willing to trade...text me to 786 298 3840...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone know where the Cuban hang out is now?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE C.C (Jan 6, 2014)

Also have these 22" 5 lug pattern....$350 o.b.o....hit me up 786 298 3840


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

95rangeron14z said:


> Anyone know where the Cuban hang out is now?


en Cuba


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

Got some 28" rims and tires for sale or part trade the rims came off a Tahoe willing to trade for some good stocks and $1800. Lmk 305 744 6252 for pics


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

AT THE DONK AND LOWRIDER SMALL SHOW TODAY


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

some lowriders.... uso car club and majestics car club...and viejitos car club.....showing the donk riders some love


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS CAR CLUB.......MIAMI FL CHILLING AT THE DONK RYDERS CAR SHOW WAS COOL.TODAY...LIKE I SAID I DO NOT CARE IF ITS A BIG RIM OR LOWRIDERS SHOW IAM STILL REPPING 
MY LOWRIDER FAMILY ALWAYS


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

_*TO THE TOP! *_
IS ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR 1993-96 BIGBODY CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM RWD. *ROLLING FRAME*???
HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED @ TEXT #786*457*6264. THANXS.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

*64 Impala OG hood*

very solid, has 1 pin hole and surface rust
$350 obo
954-774-3750


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## accord_royal (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm Back My ******









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

for sale....14x7's... 3 chrome Daytons (8 out of 10), 1 chrome china (good spare), and 1 center gold china (good spare)....all need tires....$500 obo hit up Jim @ 954-593-3563


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

FOR SALE....Aircraft setup $1500 call Keoni @ 754-234-6483


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

SETUP SOLD!


----------



## jefe de jefes (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

*22" White FORGIATO DEICI 3-PIECE Rims Wheels*

tgtgtg


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


On her way to the picnic


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## accord_royal (Dec 13, 2014)

Who else does Plaques Besides Joel Out In Cali 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

1988 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Project *For Sale $4000 o.b.o* in Miami area. Car is primered and needs a couple of fixes before paint. Chassis Reinforced front to back and boxed in rear by Red's Hydraulics Miami. Chrome A-arms and Differential. 2 New Cce pumps for rear. New pump & battery rack. It has a 307 converted to a 350 v8 and has a Holley Lowrider Carburetor. Adjustable tubular trailing control arms in rear and have slip yoke but not installed yet. Any questions or Pictures Pm me.
*LINK TO PICS*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...mobile-cutlass-supreme-sale.html#post21175849


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

Yo can you call me am intrested in some things 7862509698


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Contact Miller from MCW customs. He has a CNC and can cut plaques 
His number is (305) 778-1136


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Heading down for the picnic


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

THEY COMING TO THE PICNIC.....................................


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Heading down for the picnic


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

JUST ME said:


> Heading down for the picnic


:thumbsup:


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


> On her way to the picnic


:boink: :naughty:


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

accord_royal said:


> Who else does Plaques Besides Joel Out In Cali
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Krazy Kutting in Az. (928) 750-2324 Santiago


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

TTMFT!!!! FEB 15!! See Yall Homies There!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rogieraw36 (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone has chichos number ?????


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

TATTOO CONVENTION - BEER FEST - PINUP PAGEANT - INDOOR CAR SHOW !! 
PALM BEACH CONVENTION CENTER


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/622233-scrapin-coast.html


View attachment 1551017


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

86 cutty vert, working top aluminum hood euro front I have a extra set of floors, and rolling chassis for it also have a sbc 350 not installed no tranny 3054872630 no trades for sale call me or text for more info and. Pics only selling to jump on another car if that car sell this one will be off the market


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Anybody got pics from the picnic on January 11th?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

cl1965ss said:


> Anybody got pics from the picnic on January 11th?


 x2


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

cl1965ss said:


> Anybody got pics from the picnic on January 11th?





rememberFROGG said:


> x2


instagram... #25thstreetridersusopicnic or #25thstreetriders


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

http://youtu.be/F_X68QVE7Gk


:thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

stilldownivlife said:


> http://youtu.be/F_X68QVE7Gk
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Finally going back to Miami with a new toy


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

stilldownivlife said:


> http://youtu.be/F_X68QVE7Gk
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anyone have chicho number I really needed


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

yooo. chrome plating anyone knows were I can get some parts done for the low??


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

I need to get some parts chrome plated. Anyone knows were i can get it done.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

tonyy305 said:


> I need to get some parts chrome plated. Anyone knows were i can get it done.


If you don't want to ship your suff out theres this place never used them before so don't know of the qality or price. But they are in Miami most people ship stuff out to speedy in California if your parts are engraved he's the guy to go with not anyone can chrome on top of engraving easy to cover up if it's not done right
http://www.theplatingshop.com


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


OVERRATED said:


> Finally going back to Miami with a new toy


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

TTMFT!!! THIS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


> If you don't want to ship your suff out theres this place never used them before so don't know of the qality or price. But they are in Miami most people ship stuff out to speedy in California if your parts are engraved he's the guy to go with not anyone can chrome on top of engraving easy to cover up if it's not done right
> http://www.theplatingshop.com


 thank bro.. iam goin to check them out to see wats up..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Show tomorrow in Hialeah Casino


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Show tomorrow at jm Lexus broward county ......imports vs domestic .....sample rd. & 54th ave


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I got a 1964 impala hood for sale is brand new 400 txt me at 7866933990


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Anybody got pics of grand hustle


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any car shows or cruises the week of March 6 - March 16 :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

smoney4391 said:


> Any car shows or cruises the week of March 6 - March 16 :wave:


not sure on what date but the unique car show/picnic is in March maybe someone can pull that flyer


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

here you go


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

ripsta85 said:


> here you go


Thank you!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/119518352


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

$1500.00 9545498902 Q... CENTER GOLD 13'S WIRES WITH KNOCK OFFS AND DAYTON KNOCK OFF. INCLUDED AND NOPE I WILL NOT SEPERATE.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

classic angel... by the one and only ****** hitting the streets hard this year!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking good bro


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

954LIMELIGHT66 said:


> classic angel... by the one and only ****** hitting the streets hard this year!!


Looks good C.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM LOOKING FOR 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD REAR BUMPER MOLDING,RIGHT FRONT BUMPER MODING, CLEAN SET OF REVERSE LIGHTS ALSO.... LOCATED IN SOUTH Miami..... thanks 
9546827155 txt me if you can help me out very appreciated...


----------



## ecko805 (Jul 4, 2011)

Come out and help us celebrate this Saturday. Official picnic hours are 10 am to 5 pm. Free food for the first 300.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Back in the game soon


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## B18jorge (Mar 12, 2015)

1992 cadillac fleetwood brougham candy apple red 80k miles asking 6600obo make me good offer 305 397 5362


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

B18jorge said:


> 1992 cadillac fleetwood brougham candy apple red 80k miles asking 6600obo make me good offer 305 397 5362


pics of motor & those it have hydraulics ??


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

First step


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

1988 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Project *For Sale $3500 o.b.o* in Miami area. Car is primered and needs a couple of fixes before paint. Chassis Reinforced front to back and boxed in rear by Red's Hydraulics Miami. Chrome A-arms and Differential. 2 New Cce pumps for rear. New pump & battery rack. It has a 307 converted to a 350 v8 and has a Holley Lowrider Carburetor. Adjustable tubular trailing control arms in rear and have slip yoke but not installed yet. Any questions or Pictures Pm me.
*LINK TO PICS*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...mobile-cutlass-supreme-sale.html#post21175849j


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## B18jorge (Mar 12, 2015)

305chino said:


> B18jorge said:
> 
> 
> > 1992 cadillac fleetwood brougham candy apple red 80k miles asking 6600obo make me good offer 305 397 5362
> ...


Text me 305 397 5362


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ripsta85 said:


>


nice


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

G body roller for sale $300 with everything you see in the pic still got the 57 stroller $800

305 4872630 Danny


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> nice


thank you


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

Trade for a Lincoln or a truck


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my car is done. plaqueable. fresh pearl paint professionally done, full wrapped frame double wrapped in the rear painted molded patterned, 12 deka batteries 3 pump custom piston pump ported by black magic with a gear worked by ron super duty adex, full chrome under carriage REAL triple plate all receipts for full history of car. starts runs no leaks clean title. real zeniths hand built first owner all receipt orginal Campbell California knock offs with2.5 chips the knock offs now are very hard toget 600 plus. after market head unit chrome drive shaft uppers lowers trailing arms custom axel all reinforced as well custom brake lines. this car pinion is perfect I doesn't bind or go in or out of the transmission locked and layed no problems. 9500 obo or trade of something of equal value

full build up NO SHORT CUTS WERE TAKEN ON THIS CAR 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...le-lincoln-pestilence-when-no-ones-alive.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

OVERRATED said:


> First step


looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

jefe de jefes said:


>


Mia ...to the top...we getting closed to the time of the year ...again ...hahaha


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

jefe de jefes said:


> ​


jefe de jefe videos


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

954LIMELIGHT66 said:


> classic angel... by the one and only ****** hitting the streets hard this year!!


:thumbsup: C.A ...TO THE MOTHER F... TOP


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

FOR SALE... 90s CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE SEATS IN OG DARK BLUE LEATHER. 
IN GOOD CONDITION FOR ITS AGE. DRIVER FRONT SEAT NEEDS SOME MINOR WORK BUT OTHER THAN THA EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION. 
GREAT FOR LOWRIDER CONVERSION.
FRONT N REAR SEATS...$400 O.B.O. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

A fund raiser for the March of Dimes...Trophies awarded...Food Trucks...a lot of raffle prizes to give away...10am till 2pm...Hollywood's Pep Boys on 441 and Washington


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

anyone know where can i get my steering box rebuilt here in miami?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

nice




305-lacs said:


> FOR SALE... 90s CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE SEATS IN OG DARK BLUE LEATHER.
> IN GOOD CONDITION FOR ITS AGE. DRIVER FRONT SEAT NEEDS SOME MINOR WORK BUT OTHER THAN THA EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION.
> GREAT FOR LOWRIDER CONVERSION.
> FRONT N REAR SEATS...$400 O.B.O. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

check me out i have 2 big bodies for sale 93 and 95 lmk if interested 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/4999093954.html


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

IIMPALAA said:


>


Sick ass SHOT!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


Damn it man! Salutes!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

any shows the weekend of June 5th - 8th?


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Is the drive through movies in broward still open? S.O.C. comes out in August.we should all meet up & ride out there. Lowriders On The Set Of N.W.A. Movie: http://youtu.be/OAUYD74z5YU


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

4 Brand New 13x7 Center Gold Standard. No Spinners taken by original owner. Rims Never used still inside box. 4 Lug universal adapters. $300 O.B.O. Pm me if interested.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Got a complete g body rolling chassis stock $200


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Almost halfway ready


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

KDUB11 said:


> Is the drive through movies in broward still open? S.O.C. comes out in August.we should all meet up & ride out there. Lowriders On The Set Of N.W.A. Movie: http://youtu.be/OAUYD74z5YU


Sounds good, SWAP SHOP DRIVE IN THEATERS in Sunrise.


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Sunrise drive in movies still move .......s.o.c coming out soon let's take a drive .........I'm down just pose where we meeting


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

drive in movie donks and lowrider to see the movie N.W.A WILL BE NICE SOME ONE SET THIS UP WILL BE BIG


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

viejitos miami said:


> drive in movie donks and lowrider to see the movie N.W.A WILL BE NICE SOME ONE SET THIS UP WILL BE BIG


yes sir........let's get to get for this one


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright August 16th Saturday we meet up on 27th ave incstinct tattoo around 7/8? then fish tail to sonics in carol city.that should give some of us a time to catch up if your running a lil late.hit the turnpike and hopefully a photographer can take a better pic than this :cheesy: 


The movie time hasn't been released yet.


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have header panel with head lights and corners for 87 montecarlo 

Also have set of wheel wells and few other parts 

Hit me up if interested 3052039996


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

lmk if you need cadillac fleetwood parts lmk for the low 

9546827155


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

caddyboy said:


> lmk if you need cadillac fleetwood parts lmk for the low
> 
> 9546827155


I need a set of extended uppers for the front


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A CLEAN SET OF SPOKE WIRES TRUES....ALSO VOGUES LMK 954 682 7155


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

For Sale.... back seat (top and bottom) ($100), lower piece of the rear arm rest panels ($50), and the fillers between the seat and arm rests ($40) for a 64.....


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

_*Looking to Buy*_

One 13x7 all chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheel knock-off with 2-blade swept spinner in good condition with the matching wheel hub adapter.

Please send me a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

[h=2][/h] _*Looking to Buy*_

One 13x7 all chrome reverse ANY spoke wire wheel knock-off with 2-blade swept spinner in good condition with the matching wheel hub adapter.

Please send me a PM.

Thank you.​


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its going down Miami ...,,,save the date & share us on social media......,check out the show & event fourm for more info. Hope to see you guys there....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

IIMPALAA said:


>


That's some shit .....fucking up a good looking 64 ....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

IIMPALAA said:


>


i believe this one is here in nc majestics


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

It is, saw it at cinco DE mayo


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

regal for parts, lmk what you need


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Need someone for a partial wrap, I've contacted a few people and setup dates but when it comes down to that time it doesn't happen anyone has someone who's reliable and can take car in soon?


----------



## flaco954 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hit us up tomorrow well talk about what you need done 9544402148 infamous customs


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Anybody riding out this Friday for the nwa movie ........


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

650 Obo

57 bel air stroller


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

305chino said:


> Anybody riding out this Friday for the nwa movie ........


we couldnt come to an agreement on painting my car but ill still pull it out and ride if i can find a tire for my 14s by saturday im down 

somebody hook me up with some tires


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

G body roller chassis need it gone pick it up free, if interested call or text 3054872630


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone know a mobile mechanic that works in the kendall area?


----------



## STREET STYLE Edgar (Aug 31, 2015)

Does any one know were i can get a slip yoke for my 1997 towncar


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The car is all original other than the wheels and lowered stance, it has the 327 SBC with a 3 on the tree (manual) trans, this one has the Overdrive option which is pretty rare to find. We put a new gas tank, sending unit and fuel pump. The carb rebuilt, electronic ignition with new coil for smoother spark and all new spark plugs also new power steering piston. The heater hoses are new and the radiator fluid was recently changed. It has finned valve covers and air cleaner. Outside it has a nice driver quality shiny black base coat clear coat paint job, it has some flaws but is very presentable. The chrome bumpers look good but are also not perfect, as well as all the stainless, it is all there. Inside the interior is like new, all red. There is a little rust underneath the car, some on the trunk floor and some on some braces (behind rear bumper were weatherstripping sits.). The passenger front floor looks to have been replaced, welded in. All the glass rolls up and down, some are foggy but over all in good shape. Lights all work except front turn signals, gauges seem to all work too. Overall this is a good driver quality car for weekend cruising. It is not a perfect show car, it has its flaws for being over 50 years old. CLEAN TITLE

Asking $16,750 OBO or Trades for other classics.

For any info PM ME

Will be posting a quick video walk around of the car later today to show the trunk area.


----------



## henry97linc (Sep 22, 2009)

Looking for 13 or 14 Tires anybody have call or text 786 316 7007


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Need adjustable uppers Big body Fleetwood


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## joker1870 (Aug 22, 2015)

64 impala parts, cadillac grill, wire wheels adapters, and 93, to 96 cadillac rockers good conditions 561'671-9567


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


Nice Pics....:thumbsup:


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

hey what show was that?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

it was at the Amani Forged show this past weekend.....


----------



## PIMP C (Feb 21, 2008)

lowbikeon20z said:


>


What ever happened to this car??


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

PIMP C said:


> What ever happened to this car??


 I have been wondering the same thing


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

Does any one have this car I sold it back in 2013 it had body work done to it and I started to shave the door handle on it was cut for juice please it was a 1993 lmk


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Is pink 86 still doing gold plating.? If anyone has his number can you ask him to text or call me 4072559414


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Anybody got some 13 for sale all golds
Center golds


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


 What if your lock up is between 36-42?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

It's going down Miami Lowrider super show is back get the cars ready 2016


----------



## floodbrangaz (Apr 16, 2006)

Was just talking about this with my boys today.



cener gold git said:


> It's going down Miami Lowrider super show is back get the cars ready 2016


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

:100::100::100:


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm down there ......


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anything for sale in the area?
Have someone looking for a clean juiced car.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking to trade good floors/ body flakes top Matt red body crate sbc350 needs headliner on bags new carpet looking for boat,suv or cash 3054872630


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

Anyone have a pic's of a tan 64 SS with tan interior and impala sign on each seats that was in Hialeah gardens back in the day. The owner also had a 4 pump elcamino back then.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

Here's one for #TBT... Hopefully one day we extend the LUX fam back to the Miami area.


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

GREAT WHITE said:


> Here's one for #TBT... Hopefully one day we extend the LUX fam back to the Miami area.


its about time someone entends the fam back to Miami put the low low back in maimi area ....TTT


----------



## B18jorge (Mar 12, 2015)

looking for a 93-96 Fleetwood hood asap got cash in hand 305 397 5362


----------



## juicedaccordingly (Feb 16, 2008)

you still have the seats?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS SHOW? 25TH STREET / USO 
HOTELS ?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rs-cc-uso-cc-7th-annual-new-years-picnic.html


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

QCC said:


> ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS SHOW? 25TH STREET / USO
> HOTELS ?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rs-cc-uso-cc-7th-annual-new-years-picnic.html


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

305-lacs said:


> FOR SALE... 90s CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE SEATS IN OG DARK BLUE LEATHER.
> IN GOOD CONDITION FOR ITS AGE. DRIVER FRONT SEAT NEEDS SOME MINOR WORK BUT OTHER THAN THA EVERYTHING IS IN GREAT CONDITION.
> GREAT FOR LOWRIDER CONVERSION.
> FRONT N REAR SEATS...$400 O.B.O. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED.


_*TO THE TOP! *_
THESE 90s SEATS ARE STILL FOR SALE..... HIT ME UP IF YA INTERESTED.


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

how much work is it to get these seats to fit in a 95 big body?


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

305chino said:


> its about time someone entends the fam back to Miami put the low low back in maimi area ....TTT


I agree.. Only time will tell.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

https://youtu.be/NPDavIxZED0


----------



## garciaconcrete (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking for a shop to do a full color change on my 63 impala any shops anyone would recommend


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i have a NEW SET OF13S IN THE BOX ADAPTERS TOOL EVERYTHING NEW LOCATED SOUTH MIAMI ASKING $800 OBO ALSO HAVE A SET OF 20S OG WIRES USED 900 OBO LMK 9546827155


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT LOCATED IN SOUTH MIAMI I OWN 2 BIG BODIES TIME FOR A CHANGE THATS ALL NOT IN NEED OF MONEY AND NOT DESPERATE
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/5334187307.html http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/5386711606.html


----------



## Tonym863 (Nov 15, 2011)

ripsta85 said:


> Looking to trade good floors/ body flakes top Matt red body crate sbc350 needs headliner on bags new carpet looking for boat,suv or cash 3054872630


Hi you still have the 64 available???


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Still got it call or text 



Tonym863 said:


> Hi you still have the 64 available???


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Still got this stroller can deliver to picnic $500


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Im looking for a good metal work guy in the area of homestead,hialeah let me know if you know someone plz


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

OVERRATED said:


> Im looking for a good metal work guy in the area of homestead,hialeah let me know if you know someone plz


Shit ....let me know when u find some one going to need metal work done soon


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

ISO 50 spoke empco wire wheels. message me if you know of anyone that might have a set.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

NEW DATES!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a set of 72 spoke 14x7 daytons black dish for sale $900 clean rims with tires 3054872630


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*picnic date set for sunday june 26th at gilbert run again.:h5: skrapehouse c.c urban legends c.c chill and grill. flyer coming soon!*


----------



## ozzdawiz (Jan 3, 2016)

ripsta85 said:


> I have a set of 72 spoke 14x7 daytons black dish for sale $900 clean rims with tires 3054872630


Got pics ?


----------



## huesone (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone know if the lime green Mazda truck with the hulk on the hood still exists? I'm you know the owner or anything about it let me know please


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ozzdawiz said:


> Got pics ?


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

JUST ME said:


> NEW DATES!


does anyone know the itinerary? never been to a 2 day show. whens the hop off? what would be the best day to go?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have a set of 14 x7 rev 14 x6 std and just want to trade for 13-14 wire wheels with tires have to be 85% clean like my wheels i have 185/70/14 white wall all 4 tires match let me no call or tex 786-380-6468 or sale $800.obo


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

View attachment 1843002
View attachment 1843010
View attachment 1843018
View attachment 1843026
1962 front bumper bars for impala ss its 85% asking $265 obo call or tex 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

....


----------



## ozzdawiz (Jan 3, 2016)

Number 9 marz gear brand new never used for sale or trade 180 firm,paid 220 from black magic text me 305-915-8139


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

i know one of you can finish this project hmu
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/5550646435.html


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

I love it! Keep em coming.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

How many cars are going to be inside you think?


----------



## Eao1985 (Mar 28, 2016)

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/cto/5519326405.html


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:nice pics


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

great pics:h5:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats to All the winners and all the clubs from Miami!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


clean ride homie:h5:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

For sale clean hit me up if interested


----------



## RIPCC (Jul 6, 2016)

$450 3054872630


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone have a 93-96 Fleetwood Hood and 95-96 passenger mirror they might want to sell?


----------



## undercover1322 (Dec 28, 2010)

I need to transport a car from homestead to central Florida can anyone advise of someone reliable for the job.


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

undercover1322 said:


> I need to transport a car from homestead to central Florida can anyone advise of someone reliable for the job.


homie just rent a trailer not a far trip four hours there four back


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

*up*

*where is everybody?*


----------



## 305-lacs (Sep 5, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

whasuppp


----------



## chichi_305 (Jun 27, 2018)

yoooooo


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

*juices 3rd annual ride out 2018*

DONT KNOW WHY ITS NOT PLAYING BUT YOU CAN CLICK LINK--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nev-EC8lTS4I


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Tt


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Ttt*

Tttttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## Repojose (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow,didnt think this still existed....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Supreme.Paradise85 (Apr 15, 2021)

TTT


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ttt
Damn.... I jumped on this site 21 years ago


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------

